# Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!



## Chiceh (May 21, 2007)

Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
I love how it kick starts you day.


----------



## joekikass (May 21, 2007)

Its cool if i have nothing to do or have a big bag to keep me going for the day !


----------



## Chiceh (May 21, 2007)

It's a holiday today for me! In Canada we have Victoria Day, to celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday and our soverienty today. Some call it the 24 weekend. It is great way to kick into summer time. We have a big fireworks thing tonight and some cities have parades and all kinds of shit.
All I know is I don't have to work and am getting high and enjoy the day off.
Chiceh  
</IMG>


----------



## Erniedytn (May 21, 2007)

Wish I could have wake-n-baked this morning. I couldn't come to work and actually be serious with these ppl on the phone if I was blowed. Our holiday is next Monday---Memorial Day---Yay no work all stoned!!!!


----------



## mogie (May 21, 2007)

*Medical condition need marijuana. 

Much better now.*


----------



## Chiceh (May 21, 2007)

And the buzz goes on and on.........o ya.


----------



## Chiceh (May 26, 2007)

I love the weekend, get to wake n bake on Saturday mornings no work today......oh ya


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2007)

i'm awake and i'm baking. and i have a lot to do. couldn't get it done without my meds.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 26, 2007)

I am now awake and baked.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 26, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I love the weekend, get to wake n bake on Saturday mornings no work today......oh ya


 
this is our 3 day weekend!!!


----------



## rickhighly420 (May 26, 2007)

I have to work today, tomarrow and monday!!! it sucks, and I just smoked the last of my bag last night.... payday isnt till friday either....


----------



## GSTATUS (May 26, 2007)

Any you didn't save a bowl pack for today?! ^
tsk tsk tsk


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 26, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> It's a holiday today for me! In Canada we have Victoria Day, to celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday and our soverienty today. Some call it the 24 weekend. It is great way to kick into summer time. We have a big fireworks thing tonight and some cities have parades and all kinds of shit.
> All I know is I don't have to work and am getting high and enjoy the day off.
> Chiceh
> </IMG>


 
Once you have been smoking for a few years a wake and bake becomes mandatory every day.
Work or no work I blaze on.

Where I used to work my co workers new it and would get pissed because I could do my job better than them and I am always stoned to the bone.

I need it to function in society.
It keeps me from taking hostages.
LOL


----------



## Chiceh (May 26, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Once you have been smoking for a few years a wake and bake becomes mandatory every day.
> Work or no work I blaze on.
> 
> Where I used to work my co workers new it and would get pissed because I could do my job better than them and I am always stoned to the bone.
> ...


I hear that! Normal for me is being high, don't feel right without the weed. I don't smoke and go to work though as I need to deal with pretty important stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2007)

i would not be here if it weren't for weed.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2007)

like here...............at rollitup.


----------



## Chiceh (May 26, 2007)

oh ya, and the buzz goes on.....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 2, 2007)

Wake n Bake time! I love the weekends. Nothing better than a wake n bake to get you started. Oh ya,


----------



## 000420 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm wake and baking right now.....can you say 6:30 a.m. gravity bong hits....weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, another wake n bake. Good morning Maryjane.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 3, 2007)

hell yeah just picked up an Oz. of some delicious Odyessy last night. had to come to work at 8am, smoked a fattie on the way to work! its cool though im security at this little office and im all alone and roasty toasty hahaha this job kicks ass i dont do shit


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

The weekend rocks, can smoke all day to keep the buzz going cause I don't gotta work! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i cant say i wanted to come to work but this is exactly what i would want to do since i had to, get blown and chill for 8 hrs, awesome


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

I can smoke some bongs and sit in my back yard looking at my gardens, listening to the birds and such, ahhh what a life.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm always hittin' up the vaporizer in the A.M.


----------



## matias2911 (Jun 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> like here...............at rollitup.


HAHAHA I hear ya, amen to that/


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 9, 2007)

AAhhh,the weekend is here, you know what that means.......Wake n Bake !


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL
This seems to be a weekend thing for you Chiceh.

:You should get up earlier in the week just so you can bake and then come down a little before work.
Eventhough you will be awake set an alarm clock if you bake before work.

I sometimes tend to forget that I have to work when I bake first thing.
Of course I am still out of work so I wake and bong.

This is the earliest that I have been up on a Saturday in a long time.
My roommate had to be at work at 8 instead of the normal 11am.
I have to drive him to work since his DL is suspended.

SO my day started at 7am with a cig.
I then walked Mr Ike.
I then drank half a cup of coffee and hit the bong 2x's for good measure.
Now that I think about it, time to put fire to green.


----------



## GSTATUS (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice 4 gram blunt
About to sit on the deck and ponder


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 9, 2007)

whatcha pondering?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh ya, another weekend is here, you all know what that means.....?

Wake n Bake!!!!


----------



## 000420 (Jun 16, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Oh ya, another weekend is here, you all know what that means.....?
> 
> Wake n Bake!!!!


 
You should Wake n Bake every day....It's good for your mind.. ...first thing I do every morning is get up and rip the bong.... ...LOL..


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 16, 2007)

man i think getting high at anytime is the shit. i would smoke before work, during work and after work. i am also into bodybuilding and nutrition so at first i would never smoke weed before i went to the gym and then i hurt my back pretty bad in a sledding accident so one time i smoked before the gym and got the best workout of my life. my mind muscle connection was totally enhanced. its like i became my muscles and could feel everything better. ever since then if i have pot i smoke before and after the gym. and theres nothing better for gaining weight than getting high.


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah i've been baked since last night

i smoked 5 grams last night. i only got 2 grams left tonight lol. did a wake and bake


----------



## mattso101 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes sat. wak n bake then go out for breakie at BOOM Breakfast MMM so good


----------



## mattso101 (Jun 16, 2007)

I had a afternoon nap that means I can wake N bake twice in one day!! Yeah


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2007)

That is what the weekend is for, wake n bake, eat, relax, play, eat, nap, wake n bake again. Oh ya, try to get the house work done in there too. Then get baked again and chill out on the deck. Life is good!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2007)

Wake n Bake! Another whole day off to enjoy a great buzz.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2007)

6:50am and i'm getting high.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2007)

Gotta love it eh?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 17, 2007)

I woke at 9am.
I have been baking ever since.
2 bong bowls of bubblegum diesel.

Gettig ready to go with dad to see grand dad.

Off to start getting ready.
Hope I don't forget what I am doing, he'll be here in an hour.

See you all in the stratoshpere.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2007)

i could take a nap and do it again.........it is sunday.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 23, 2007)

WAKE N BAKE!!!!!!!!Who's in? 


Chiceh


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 23, 2007)

me me me
LOL

I got up at 9:30 and hit the bong.
I made some coffee with ground up bud and coffee grinds.
I have found that If I mix water with milk half and half in my coffee maker that it puts out some pretty good coffee.

Heres to all the slant eyed stoners


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 23, 2007)

I just woke up...youknow what that means!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 23, 2007)

And the buzzzzzz goes on, oh ya.


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 23, 2007)

I love wake n bakes. I can never save any weed, I always have to smoke so much of it LOL. Last week I smoked a quarter of an ounce in one night.


----------



## b-rett (Jun 23, 2007)

when you work a shity phone job its a nessesity


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 23, 2007)

On the weekends, I try to keep the buzz going all day. Depends what is going on. I don't smoke when I have to work, my job is too important to me to do so. I ned to make educated desicions that impact people's lives and such. 
Look out weekend cause there is yet another day!

Chiceh


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2007)

Wake n Bake again, Gotta love it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2007)

Well another weekend is here and a long one at that. The birds woke me up really early today, can't think of a better thing to jump start the holiday. 


Wake n Bake!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 7, 2007)

Another weekend is here............Wake n Bake! Gotta love it.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 7, 2007)

wake and bake. i'm with you right now brother. 6am on a saturday morning. time alone to get high while the wife and kid are sleeping.

aaahhhhh


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 7, 2007)

Lucky you, I am awake because of the kid. My 5 year old gets up so early. Like 5 am today. I haven't slept in since I had her. When I try, I am still awake by 7. It sucks. So what better thing to do!

Wake N Bake!!!!!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 7, 2007)

Woke at 9:30

Smoked a couple of bong bowls in a row.
Been starring at an individual bump on my spackled ceiling for 20 minutes.
I had to close my eyes to come out of the trance.

I was trying to look away but, I could not.

Damn I am stoned.

Bong hits all around.
 
Happy Saturday


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2007)

cat came in at 5:30 am meowing for food. i'm awake and baked. coffee and hijack all morning for me.


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just woke up had a fat iced bongload of some silver linings, listening to a little Pepper and Sublime. Life don't get much better!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 14, 2007)

Where you at Chiceh?
Woke around 9:30.
I have been baking ever since then.
I plan to make smoke signals all weekend.


----------



## 000420 (Jul 14, 2007)

smoking bubba kush and 73 micron bubble hash, it's 7:30......I'm fucked up..........................


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 15, 2007)

Wake n Bake!!
I missed it yesterday, had to go to a soccer tournament for my daughter and the first game was at 8:30 am aarrgh. I slept in until 8 and had to rush around. No time to wake n bake yesterday. I am making up for it today though. Yippeee!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 16, 2007)

wake n bake is the ONLY way to get up in the morning.

Even when i used to do construction work I'd wake n bake. I'd have regular breaks while at work too.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have anything.


----------



## phr33k (Jul 17, 2007)

Wake n bake is awsome. I do it every day.


----------



## 000420 (Jul 17, 2007)

i smoke to much hash in the morning........who am I?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 17, 2007)

000420 said:


> i smoke to much hash in the morning........who am I?


A liar.

There's no such thing as too much hash.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 17, 2007)

I used to wake and bake EVERY morning when I was an installer. I wouldn't go to work any other way. Now that I have succumbed to corporate America, I have to save it for the weekend.


----------



## 000420 (Jul 17, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> A liar.
> 
> There's no such thing as too much hash.



hehehe...I must have been hashed out ......did I say to much? I meant to say not enough.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 17, 2007)

000420 said:


> hehehe...I must have been hashed out ......did I say to much? I meant to say not enough.....


Whatever. I'm still insanely jealous. Trouble is with the bubble hash, I can smoke it all day long... just like the blueberry. I'm trying to get a handle on my smoking recently... I'm going through over a q a day. I did an 1/8th of blueberry last night in two hours. It just tastes so nice.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 21, 2007)

Can we say................Wake n Bake!!!!!!!!!gotta love the weekend!


----------



## Arrid (Jul 21, 2007)

haha.
I woke with a slight hangover, Bud sorted it all out for me. Long live Cannabis!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 21, 2007)

I went to bed really buzzed last night and woke up and started all over again. Hee Haw!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2007)

The sun is shining, my bowl is packed, it is going to be a great day! Wake n Bake!


----------



## Sosure (Jul 22, 2007)

i was there with you at 630... and then i fell out till now!! HAHA


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2007)

still bakin, keeping the buzz going all day.


----------



## ismokelightgreen (Jul 22, 2007)

i just woke up at 1. pissed ate rolled & smoked a blunt. cant say it kick started my day because of how late i woke up. but it did cause im starting shit right away..that if i wasnt high id bullshit around 2 or 3 more hours before starting. by the way, i dont know if anyone has noticed but after the weed makes you happy/ hungry / sleepy if you dont want to be sleepy an blowed at the 3rd stage smoke another powers you right back up to happy! you have to smoke all day untill your ready to come in the house an rest.

the moral of that is : the only way to get rid of a uncomfy high, is to smoke some more and get another high (sends you another hundred feet in the sky)


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

Floating by.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 22, 2007)

been bakin since wakin, plowing through this shwag like it was a french hor in an english hor house. time to take another puff, i got the prime ass crystral marinating in the closet for another few weeks. 

then no more shwag for mua


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2007)

I hear ya all, keep the buzz alive till you go to sleep tonght. I live the weekend, but sad to see it ending and the work week begin.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I hear ya all, keep the buzz alive till you go to sleep tonght. I live the weekend, but sad to see it ending and the work week begin.


 
Work week? oh... yeah. Fuck. lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh ya Wake n Bake!!!!!!!!!!!!Who's with me?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Oh ya Wake n Bake!!!!!!!!!!!!Who's with me?




it's 4:50 am here. i got up at 3:30. been baking for almost an hour and a half. have to go to work at 8am. i'll be ready for sure.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's 4:50 am here. i got up at 3:30. been baking for almost an hour and a half. have to go to work at 8am. i'll be ready for sure.


By 6, you're going to wish for sleep.

At least that's what's always happened to me in the past. At first you feel strong, eyes don't even feel heavy... then 0600 approaches... the lids start to close... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> By 6, you're going to wish for sleep.
> 
> At least that's what's always happened to me in the past. At first you feel strong, eyes don't even feel heavy... then 0600 approaches... the lids start to close... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



at 6 the sun comes up and i start a little outdoor garden tending. 6 cups of coffee later.............insomnia can be beneficial at times. it gives me a lot of time to answer pm's also.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's 4:50 am here. i got up at 3:30. been baking for almost an hour and a half. have to go to work at 8am. i'll be ready for sure.


 
Oh work, that sucks. Not me.....for the whole weekend! I'm already feeling groovy!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> at 6 the sun comes up and i start a little outdoor garden tending. 6 cups of coffee later.............insomnia can be beneficial at times. it gives me a lot of time to answer pm's also.


Yeah, the coffee always helps.

You must have a lot of spare time fdd'. Right now I'm supposed to be doing something else. I'm running out of time. It's just this site.... it's just so damned addictive.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, the coffee always helps.
> 
> You must have a lot of spare time fdd'. Right now I'm supposed to be doing something else. I'm running out of time. It's just this site.... it's just so damned addictive.




just sitting here with no life waiting for my PM box to light up.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> just sitting here with no life waiting for my PM box to light up.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 28, 2007)

That's the only way I get to work... gotta be fried...​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 28, 2007)

Sometimes, it backfires, and I pass back out though... eh, oh well... wake and bake is my 2nd favorite thing EVER. Period.​


----------



## magicdude22 (Jul 28, 2007)

get ur day goin with a nice sativa wake u up and keeps u goin for a while


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 29, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> get ur day goin with a nice sativa wake u up and keeps u goin for a while


I'm the opposite to that. In the morning I'm extremely hyperactive until I have a good fix of couch-lock. Only I don't get couch-locked. It just puts me on a level where i don't feel the need to do something. Even when 'stoned' I have to keep my mind active. I do not watch TV, except the odd drama or movie... tv irritates me.

I've tried sativas and do not like them. It has to be a hybrid for me, or at least an indica.


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> get ur day goin with a nice sativa wake u up and keeps u goin for a while


I usually do, but when I buy shit from a friend of a friends, it's usually indica... but I have a designated bag of sativa that I usually use for wake 'n' bake... with a monster... monsters rule!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm the opposite to that. In the morning I'm extremely hyperactive until I have a good fix of couch-lock. Only I don't get couch-locked. It just puts me on a level where i don't feel the need to do something. Even when 'stoned' I have to keep my mind active. I do not watch TV, except the odd drama or movie... tv irritates me.
> 
> I've tried sativas and do not like them. It has to be a hybrid for me, or at least an indica.


HOW CAN YOU SAY SUCH A THING!!!!!???!? Sativa, is almost like cocaine hahahahaahaha................​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

ZING ZING ZIIIIIIIIIIINGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## 000420 (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't wait to wake up tomorrow, ......and wake and bake..see you all there...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 31, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> HOW CAN YOU SAY SUCH A THING!!!!!???!? Sativa, is almost like cocaine hahahahaahaha................​


You must get hold of some shitty sniff.

Besides, I've had my stimulant years. Time to cool down.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2007)

Wake n Bake!

It's a long weekend, 4 days off work! Best thing to do right now is Wake n Bake with the shit I grew myself!

Who's with me today?


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 3, 2007)

hell yea im smokin a bowl... except nothin i grew....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2007)

Aw this is my first wake n bake with my own grow now that it is cured.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2007)

o you like my new avatar? I just found it and laughed out loud so had to use it.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2007)

What a great day, I have already waked n baked, been to the farmer's market and mowed my lawns. 
Time for some more bongs then back out in to the gardens.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

Kynde bud, a bong, couple of sausage biscuits and sweet tea from Bojangles.

Damn this is a good morning.

Seriously baked but, only half awake.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 5, 2007)

I am already awake and baked too, lol. Long weekends are great!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2007)

Wake n Bake, who's in?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 11, 2007)

I am 
I just woke about an hour ago.
I just started back working last Friday.
I have been out of work for 1 year.

I got up checked on my plants .
I have a chair in there with them.
I like to smoke a couple of bong bowls with my sunglasses.
Then I just sit and stare.

I also got a handheld microscope.
So I stay in there even longer looking at trichomes.

Nothing could be finer than being stoned in Carolina.


----------



## Dragonmood (Aug 11, 2007)

wake and bake kief hits


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 12, 2007)

Another day, another Wake n Bake!


----------



## bluehefner (Aug 12, 2007)

I like to roll a phaaaat blunt of some good chroinc if i know i dont have to do anything that will invole fast thinking or alot of it for that matter..... no better feeling then when your done smoking the minute yo get up and are just f-ing ripped...... Feels wonderful


----------



## Gerrk (Aug 13, 2007)

its early as hell here in FL, 4:34 in the morning, and i couldnt sleep, so imma just go ahead and start my day w/ a good spliff


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 13, 2007)

It is 8:30am Monday morning.

I got up about 7:45am.
I hit the bong 2x's and then walked my dog.
I came back and drank a cup of coffee.

I am about to smoke 2 more bong bowls and get ready for work.

I do not have to be there untill 10:00am
I am sure that I will have come down some by then.

I love mj.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunatly I can not wake n bake on weekdays, just the weekends. I need a clear head for my job, but as soon as I get home the bong is lit!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 14, 2007)

Bit of a close-shave last night. Almost, no bud for the wake n bake. Then, mango comes through. Bit of a standard in my area, mango. The vietnamese turn whole houses into grow factories and this is what they grow, mango.

Still, it's better than the sand bud the dutch are shipping over, and it's better than having to quick dry some kush to see me through.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard that.

Waking and baking on some buds I pulled about 3 ds ago.
They have been in a dark closet with a pc van sucking air out.

I put a few buds in a brown paper bag last night and put them under my mattress for this morning.
Seems to have done the trick.

Now I just have to get ready for work.

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2007)

waking and baking with the last little indoor raft nuggy.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 14, 2007)

Going to work?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2007)

i quit, again.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i quit, again.


When you going back?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> When you going back?



going back where? i told everyone to go get bent.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> going back where? i told everyone to go get bent.


That's the spirit.

Still up at 6am though?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> That's the spirit.
> 
> Still up at 6am though?



i'm up at 3am. asleep at 7am. up at noon. you never know. but i'm here. try to climb my back fence. am i awake or sleeping? you may find out.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 14, 2007)

MmM wake n bake lets ripp the bong. Got some Northern Lights baby!


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 14, 2007)

Got some hometown purple. Its my day off and I'm enjoying myself from the beginning of it.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 15, 2007)

Today is my girlfriends last day of holidays and we are up early and smokin strong,....a little Damian Marley on stereo, lattes, and breakfast sausages...mmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2007)

got me some hijack this morning. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 15, 2007)

Hijacked a truck full of sausages. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hijacked a truck full of sausages. mmmmmmmmmmm




chicks dig guys with lots of sausage.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> chicks dig guys with lots of sausage.


Don't I know it. Women love my cheesey sausage, especially when it's between a bun.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2007)

Sausage, who said sausage? Chicks dig sausages.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 15, 2007)

*homer simpson voice* mmmmMMMMmmm sausages. *drool*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2007)

Saturday morning is here, Wake N Bake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Aug 18, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Saturday morning is here, Wake N Bake!!!!!!!!!!


g,mornin chiceh,,got up at 530 to put the ladies to bed,,waited on employee who was a nosho,,now it's 735 on this fine august morning,,and after seeing yur post come up,,,proceeded to get baked,,so Good WakenBake mornin to ya,,cept I play a game online,,so now it's time to WakeBakenQuake seeya

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes it is good morning. I am already stoned and feeling groovy.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 18, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Yes it is good morning. I am already stoned and feeling groovy.


you gotta sing the HoLE song to use that line,,hello lampost what ya knowin,,I come to watch yer garden growin,,just,kickin down the cobblestone,,lookin for fun and feelin groovy(Simon and Garfunkle)

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2007)

I am humming it as I read your post, lol. "hhmm hhmm Feeling Groovy" lol


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2007)

I am going to take my dogs for a walk now. Much better baked. lol


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 18, 2007)

7 am on a saturday morning.

ah..... wake n bake....

i feel you, rollitup....i feel you...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

5:12am. woke up thinking we were having an earthquake. nope, just need to get high. good morning stoners.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2007)

Good morning all, waked and baked yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all, waked and baked yet?



as we speak. cough, cough.......


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2007)

I am just topping up my buzz too, I have been up and baked for a few hours now. lol


----------



## HoLE (Aug 18, 2007)

ok,,how'd we get baked and on what,,here's what and how I Baked this morning


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh ya, another weekend morning to Wake n Bake! Who's with me today?


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 19, 2007)

Im with you im about to bake right now. I dont feel like rolling though will you do it for me?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

Top of the morning to ya, That is why I smoke a bong, no need to mess around rolling it up. Quick and easy.


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a bong but i dont use it that much. It has a nasty taste to it. I tried to clean it but i dont have the right brushes to get down in there.


----------



## dog (Aug 19, 2007)

biggflintmi said:


> Im with you im about to bake right now. I dont feel like rolling though will you do it for me?


this is my bitch becks,,,,,,,,,good day to you all....lol


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 19, 2007)

How big is she? Mines between 85 and 90 lbs. I always thought she was kinda small but i've seen some her size around. I seen a guy at petsmart with a 200 pounder. It was a male though. MONSTER!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

I like you dog, she is cute. I have 2 dogs myself, both Labrador Retrievers, 1 back and 1 white. My Ying & Yang.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 19, 2007)

Smoking with my dog Ike.

I love the weekends.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

Does you dog like to get high? Mine sure do, as soon as you say "wanna bong" they sit all nice and pretty in front of you waiting. My hubby gives them like a shotgun when he exhales, they love it, lick it all up and all over his face.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

This is what they look like when you say "wanna bong?", just before they both get up and come over to you. They are my boys, so cute aren't they?


----------



## dog (Aug 19, 2007)

biggflintmi said:


> How big is she? Mines between 85 and 90 lbs. I always thought she was kinda small but i've seen some her size around. I seen a guy at petsmart with a 200 pounder. It was a male though. MONSTER!


she is about 90 lbs and 3 yers old, a mate of mine has a 11 atone beast, so i get sum pics and post them soon, nice to see sum pics of felow growers dogs


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

I wouldn't be complete without a dog and some pot by my side. lol


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 20, 2007)

My kids 2nd birthday. The one on the left.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> My kids 2nd birthday. The one on the left.


What kind of dog is that? It looks cool. So do the kids lol.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 21, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> What kind of dog is that? It looks cool. So do the kids lol.


Thanks. He's a boxer. Weighs 47kilo's, or 103 lbs. 29 inches from flank to foot, which is 2" taller than a normal large boxer.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 25, 2007)

Good Morning all..........Wake n Bake!, Who's in?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 26, 2007)

Another weekend end Wake n Bake, Gotta love it, sunshine, daydreams and a nice purple haze.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm a cat lover thru and thru, but..............those are all some damn cute dogs.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 26, 2007)

I have been up since 9 this morning.
I was starting to get ready to go into work at 12.

My boss told me not to work Sunday and be there all week.
My supervisor told me to work Sunday.
I emailed my sup before I left Friday.

She just emailed me back this morning.
I am off.

Cool beans.

I am smoking like a freight train.
I plan to work with some seeds that I am germing and to get the other side of my closet ready for them.

I have 10 seeds germing.

I also have 9 plants in flower on the other side of closet..

I plan to get some panda plastic to segment the closet for veg of seedlings and some clones later.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2007)

waking myself with coffee and pure power plant X white widow. seems to be working. i'm gonna put the 4 hijack beans i popped into some small pots with soil. looking for that prize winning male to do some breeding with.


----------



## 000420 (Aug 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> waking myself with coffee and pure power plant X white widow. seems to be working. i'm gonna put the 4 hijack beans i popped into some small pots with soil. looking for that prize winning male to do some breeding with.



how you liking that pppxww? I'm thinking of popping some of those, but I'm kind of burnt on the ww but thought the ppp would give it a great twist....

also I am waking and baking right now, with some misty and some purple power also some kief made from purple power buds....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2007)

000420 said:


> how you liking that pppxww? I'm thinking of popping some of those, but I'm kind of burnt on the ww but thought the ppp would give it a great twist....
> 
> also I am waking and baking right now, with some misty and some purple power also some kief made from purple power buds....



my tolerance had been built. couldn't get high for 2 days no matter how much i smoked. the ppp X ww fixed that.


----------



## 000420 (Aug 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my tolerance had been built. couldn't get high for 2 days no matter how much i smoked. the ppp X ww fixed that.



I just dropped 3 seeds into a glass of water.....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 26, 2007)

I am growing PPP, I like it so far. My first grow was alright. Now the 2nd grow is going to be fantastic. I also have White Widow seeds stored. I plan on growing them this winter. I didn't buy feminized seeds so not too sure on the whole sexing thing. My PPP seeds I got were all fems. I have cloned them so many times now and will continue to do so.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't have to work today.......Wake n Bake ! yahooooo!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2007)

Wake n Bake!.........Who's with me this fine morning? Grab your bong and get high. lol


----------



## HoLE (Sep 1, 2007)

sorry just got in from werk,,but still awake,,and baked,,,and barbecuing steak

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Sep 2, 2007)

ok,,I felt bad about posting yesterday afternoon when this is a Wake n Bake thread,,so here I am to redeem myself,,it's 6:45 Sunday morning Labor Day Weekend,,been up since Quarter after 5,,gonna have some Pound cake,,with a couple Grams of cinnamon sugar on it,,and a big Vile of tea,,and I'm currently prepping my morning doob,,so Cheers everyone,and have a great stoney day

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Sep 2, 2007)

OK,,so when you all wake the f_ck up,,heres a lil hands on joke to try out,,you need a small bowl of water,,salt and pepper shaker and some dish soap,,here we go,,bowl on table,,tell the story,,ok,,so one really hot summer day,,this group of white dudes came across an empty pool and decided to cool off,,(couple shakes of salt to the water)then this group of black dudes came along,,sweating there froes off,,and decided they would cool off as well(couple shakes of pepper to the water)then say,,along came this one pakistani guy,,and let a single drop of dishsoap hit the center of the water

I am not prejudice,,this is just a joke!!Hope ya liked it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 2, 2007)

Life is fucking great eh? I just had a nap, now I am going to get high again,


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 2, 2007)

ya i hear ya i love to blaze nap an blaze again...i love sundays


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 2, 2007)

Especially Sundays of long weekends!


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 2, 2007)

ya...i hear ya..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 3, 2007)

Wake n Bake...It is the last day of the long weekend, let's do it right. Fire it up!


----------



## dog (Sep 3, 2007)

just got out of bed,,,lol, just rolling a fat one ,cal orange, with a mug of coffy then its a full english breaky! then its coffy an splif time, then lay in the sun and water my plants,,,,,lisning to nirvana,,


----------



## $TONED N VEGAS (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy wake n bake from Vega$!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 000420 (Sep 3, 2007)

waking and baking...not a huge fan of purple...but this stuff is great...Purple Power........really nice head high...great taste...really hashy............this is going to be a great labor day...


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm celebrating my labor day by not going to work and wake'n'bakin' with one hand holding the coffee mug and the other holding the joint


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2007)

Wake N Bake! Good Morning Maryjane!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Wake N Bake! Good Morning Maryjane!



you get me every time. 

gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat Chiceh to the morning bowl.


----------



## 000420 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good morning.......smoking some Misty right now, gonna load a bowl of the purple power.......I don't even like purple but this purple power has been my favorite lately , really up high...creeper.....then it mellows out to a smooth body high.......good shit..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you get me every time.
> 
> gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat Chiceh to the morning bowl.


 
I wish I could sleep in, I have a daughter who gets up with the sun as well as 2 dogs that get going as soon as she is up. What else is there to do that early in the morning....Wake N Bake....I am back at it


----------



## Godsp33d (Sep 8, 2007)

Holycrapyes. Wake and bake, indeed.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2007)

Wake n Bake!...Ya it is really early today. The rain woke me up this morning. So what else is there to do this early on a Sunday morning..Wake n Bake!


----------



## dog (Sep 9, 2007)

it 11,30 just got up,,,its nice and hot going to the beach for a bbq and 1os cal orange yum yum,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2007)

11:30??????, it is 6:30am here. Where you at?


----------



## dog (Sep 9, 2007)

uk and we have got sum sun at last,, where you to?????


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2007)

Southern Ontario, Canada. It is raining here today, but no complaints cause we really need the rain.


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wake n Bong loads! Then to class. Hearing Testing II. I get to go play with a sound proof booth and audiometers, Fun!


----------



## kortatia-bleu (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah man good stuff. I smoke before I go to work in a law firm. Those fucking people are insane.


----------



## Endoe (Sep 14, 2007)

Absolutely nothing better than a wake and an entire day of watching football on the couch. Especially if you hae a really powerful indica.


----------



## Drizzle (Sep 14, 2007)

I woke and boke this morning. When you work at a digital scale company it kinda goes with the job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2007)

wakin-n-bakin with some of the first outdoor of the year. gotta love it.


----------



## cnl491 (Sep 14, 2007)

good morning yall!! dam.. doin another wake n bake..thn make sum waffles..i luv fridays..n maryjane!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2007)

cnl491 said:


> good morning yall!! dam.. doin another wake n bake..thn make sum waffles..i luv fridays..n maryjane!



you just had to say waffles.......


----------



## eatAstar (Sep 14, 2007)

How did I know that I'd read the posts in this thread after my wake and bake, and end up hearing of something good to eat? THANK YOU cnl491!!!!!!! haha


----------



## cnl491 (Sep 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you just had to say waffles.......


lol ..yup.. they always good after u get the munchies.. just kinda hard to make wen ur really high!! lol



eatAstar said:


> How did I know that I'd read the posts in this thread after my wake and bake, and end up hearing of something good to eat? THANK YOU cnl491!!!!!!! haha


hahha ur welcome!! be sure to use strawberyy suryup! its delicous! lol
i wanna make weed waffles..lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2007)

Wake n Bake, time to get up and grab your bong! The weekend is here and it is my time to Wake n Bake!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, time to get up and grab your bong! The weekend is here and it is my time to Wake n Bake!




stupid time zones. you beat me by 3 hours everyday.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2007)

No shit eh, are you in California? I am up at 7 even on the weekends. I wish I could sleep in a bit but what the hell. Wake n Bake! And we go again in your time zone lol,


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2007)

california yes. 


zoned in time.......




.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 15, 2007)

*OK Chiceh! You are quite the little party girl.  I have to admit that I like the 'wake and bake' idea a lot.*
*It's how I usually start my day. *
*I try not to bake too much because I have a lot of stuff to do BUT what a great way to start the day off.*

*A day without puffs is like a day without sunshine.*

*And a fellow Canadian!!!! Cool!*


Chiceh said:


> No shit eh, are you in California? I am up at 7 even on the weekends. I wish I could sleep in a bit but what the hell. Wake n Bake! And we go again in your time zone lol,


----------



## kortatia-bleu (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, yes. Wake-n-bake here in lovely New York. It's beautiful outside. I may smoke and go to the bay and chill out.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2007)

And the buzz goes on. Had a nap so I get to Wake n Bake again. Gotta love the weekend!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

Guess what time it is?........Wake n Bake!


----------



## HoLE (Sep 16, 2007)

I hear that,,choo chooo,,mornin Chiceh and the rest here at RIU ) tea and a doob this mornin,,cheeeers

Keep on Growin HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

Top of the mornin to ya! For me, (I am hard core) bongs and Pepsi, kicks the day off just right, lol.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah well just watch out that heli doesn't see ya bein hardcore,,sorry to hear bout that business out there by the way

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

It is crazy eh? There tons of fields around Waterloo Ragion perfect for growing. That is why there is so much of it. I myself will keep on growing my own in my garage. lol


----------



## dog (Sep 16, 2007)

i have just got up,,went to a mad party last night,,i got fucked out of my head,,just rolling one up then geting on the strongbow and going to BBQ,, if it dont start to rain????


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2007)

i even got up early today.

Chiceh gets me again.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i even got up early today.
> 
> Chiceh gets me again.


You know it,


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

dog said:


> i have just got up,,went to a mad party last night,,i got fucked out of my head,,just rolling one up then geting on the strongbow and going to BBQ,, if it dont start to rain????


Good luck with that today. I am going to a fall fair, woo hoo, gotta get real high for that, lol


----------



## dog (Sep 16, 2007)

im geting VERY HIGH for this BBQ all 7 of my brothers will be there? and 2 sisters, and thay all have kids and i dont,, and im the oldist,,,,fuck,,lol


----------



## kortatia-bleu (Sep 16, 2007)

Its extremely beautiful outside today. This calls for a wake-n-bake!


----------



## marketresource (Sep 16, 2007)

Wake n bake is the best..

Double wake n bake is better.. Wake up.. Bake.. Come down/fall back asleep.. Then wake n bake again!! lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

The fall fair sucked, I am back and gonna get baked again, keep this nice feeling going all day long.


----------



## Monsterweed (Sep 18, 2007)

Every morning before school, only way I'd like my day to start.


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 19, 2007)

today i have day off,wake up at 11,30am i like sleep how long i can.wife on work,kids in school.make good breakfast then smooth hit from the bong and do nothing.how nice wake and bake on day off of all.


----------



## dog (Sep 19, 2007)

just got up going to the shop to get sum breaky then when i get back il roll one up eat roll sum moor up,,,but its pissing it down out,,,lol


----------



## onehandedroller (Sep 19, 2007)

Good Morning.
Day off. Just Sat Down In front of computer with a Dunking Donuts Large Regular and Probably my last blunt till next harvest
AHHHH
Thats nice...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

woot! woot! i beat chiceh! 

i'm not doing anything today. kinda like yesterday.


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Sep 19, 2007)

LoL i Second that...

iM bakedd...!!


----------



## dog (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> woot! woot! i beat chiceh!
> 
> i'm not doing anything today. kinda like yesterday.


never?? where is he? he must be sick in bed? i bet thats made your day fdd,,,,lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> woot! woot! i beat chiceh!
> 
> i'm not doing anything today. kinda like yesterday.


You are lucky I don't wake n bake during the week, I need a clear head for my job. Try to beat me this Saturday though, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> You are lucky I don't wake n bake during the week, I need a clear head for my job. Try to beat me this Saturday though, lol



i'm already baked for Saturday.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm already baked for Saturday.


Me too! I make up for it after work


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wake then bake then class
Hearing Insterment TechII


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2007)

half a doobie and 1 cup of coffee down.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I need an after work n bake thread for during the week. lol


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Super Blown...


WHo's With me??...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2007)

Doing my "after work n bake" lol. I am going to get wrecked tonight! Daughter is at the babysitter overnight. Going to the club and going to get my freak on after I get really high!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2007)

i'm here. still. hehe


----------



## relentlessfight (Sep 21, 2007)

Im so down for the afterwork wake n bake. 

Just got off!


heres to you guys!   



PS. forgot to mention it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 22, 2007)

Now time for the real Wake n Bake!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Now time for the real Wake n Bake!




got me again.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 22, 2007)

I am now ready for round 2! You in fdd?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

Sunday Morning, 7:36am.....Wake n Bake!


----------



## HoLE (Sep 23, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Sunday Morning, 7:36am.....Wake n Bake!


I'm with ya Chiceh,,rollin er up right now,,where ya been today yur late,,lol,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

I got to sleep in a little bit today, lol.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 23, 2007)

nice,,sleep in what's that,,even if I drank heavy ,,went to bed at 3-4 ,,and didn't have to work,,my eyes still pop open daily between 530 and 6,,frikkin eyes

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

When I say sleep in, that means anytime after 7 am. I got to sleep until 7:28 today! lol. Fucking dogs lol


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 23, 2007)

last half hour on the work and on the way to home i will smoke some pipe with my own grow.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> last half hour on the work and on the way to home i will smoke some pipe with my own grow.


Nothing better eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

so that's how i keep getting beat. you stay up all night.

it's not a wake-n-bake if you don't sleep. lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

I sleep, just get up early and Wake n Bake,,,I am now entering round 2! lol


----------



## HoLE (Sep 23, 2007)

no fdd,,were just Canadians,,and our time is a lil ahead,,plus were early risers,,early bird catches the worm,,and ppl tryin to snake off with there plants ) BTW,,g'mornin

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

HoLE said:


> no fdd,,were just Canadians,,and our time is a lil ahead,,plus were early risers,,early bird catches the worm,,and ppl tryin to snake off with there plants ) BTW,,g'mornin
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Ya eh! I like the early morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

HoLE said:


> no fdd,,were just Canadians,,and our time is a lil ahead,,plus were early risers,,early bird catches the worm,,and ppl tryin to snake off with there plants ) BTW,,g'mornin
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE





you do realize canada is NORTH of the US? time zone move east to west not north to south. lol

good morning.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you do realize canada is NORTH of the US? time zone move east to west not north to south. lol
> 
> good morning.


then that would tell you,,we are not above you,,lol,,,Canada is not just BC,,it goes far east ,,all the way to newfoundland,,hehe,,goddam newfies

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2007)

HoLE said:


> then that would tell you,,we are not above you,,lol,,,Canada is not just BC,,it goes far east ,,all the way to newfoundland,,hehe,,goddam newfies
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE



i need a globe.


----------



## pandabear (Sep 23, 2007)

waked,

just rolled 14 pinner joints with a cheap rolling machine and just finished the first one



soon gamma and gampa gonna take the kids & its sippin and sparkin for the rest of the day


"Good Morning God I Love you" Good Morning, God

.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

HoLE said:


> then that would tell you,,we are not above you,,lol,,,Canada is not just BC,,it goes far east ,,all the way to newfoundland,,hehe,,goddam newfies
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


And where we are, there are states further north than us.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2007)

Wake n Bake.....gotta love the weekend!


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 29, 2007)

like you say!i;m at work right now and allready to smoke second j.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2007)

That sucks that you are at work this early on a weekend,


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 29, 2007)

this not so terrible how looks.day is very quit,just few costumers and finish at 5 p.mright now time is 4p.m..weather is nice,after work smoke some bowl with wife and go outside play with son.what time is it right now in your place? understood! good morning everybody!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2007)

i sleep to late.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Sep 29, 2007)

*Sleep? Whats that?*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish I could sleep too late.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Sep 29, 2007)

I have been up since 10am. I am so stoned.
I will be taking a nap in a lil while though.

I could not fall asleep for some reason last night.

I plan to have my second wake and bake in about 3 hours


----------



## Thundakat85 (Sep 29, 2007)

i love to wake and bake, i rarely get to do it, but when i do, i know im in for a long interesting day filled with great food


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2007)

Just had a nap, so I get to Wake n Bake again!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

Wake n Bake!...Who's with me this fine morning?


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake!...Who's with me this fine morning?


Me!but day is coming to middle.sun is shiny weather is sweet!j.is too short. its time to next one.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

What day is it for you Jesus, Sunday? As you say afternoon.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 30, 2007)

mornin Jesus,,hey there Chiceh,,sorry I'm a lil late today,,was out partyin last night,,now awake,,and time to bake,,,

Keep on Growin(and Bakin)

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Hole, I was partying last night too. Got really stoned and drunk. But I am still up at the same time, no hang over for me. 
I was playing the Xbox 360 Guitar Hero game at my friend's, that game rocks! I am definatly asking for this for x-mas, lol.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 30, 2007)

lucky you,,,I asked Santa for mystery seeds for Christmas,,,,lol,,,and she's gonna get em,,either northern lights,,or white widow,,or papaya,,,can hardly wait


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

HoLE said:


> lucky you,,,I asked Santa for mystery seeds for Christmas,,,,lol,,,and she's gonna get em,,either northern lights,,or white widow,,or papaya,,,can hardly wait
> 
> 
> Keep on Growin
> ...


 I got some White Widow stored to grow in the new year.,


----------



## HoLE (Sep 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I got some White Widow stored to grow in the new year.,


is white widow the best in yur opinion,,what can compare to the oldschool stuff we grew up on,,like Mexican,,Acapulco Gold,,and so on,,what compares to that these days

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

HoLE said:


> is white widow the best in yur opinion,,what can compare to the oldschool stuff we grew up on,,like Mexican,,Acapulco Gold,,and so on,,what compares to that these days
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 I like all good bud, lol. I usually get Northern Lights, some Kush, White Widow, Citrus (nice) and others I am not sure of. I never really paid much attention to the strains until I started growing it. Just buywhat ever my guy has. I do tend to like the sativa blends though.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I like all good bud, lol. I usually get Northern Lights, some Kush, White Widow, Citrus (nice) and others I am not sure of. I never really paid much attention to the strains until I started growing it. Just buywhat ever my guy has. I do tend to like the sativa blends though.


you got a guy,,so you buy seeds here in ontario,,or clones??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

HoLE said:


> you got a guy,,so you buy seeds here in ontario,,or clones??
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


I bought seeds from Nirvana, but have been buying my weed from my guy for years. Now I am sellling my own clones, lol


----------



## HoLE (Sep 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I bought seeds from Nirvana, but have been buying my weed from my guy for years. Now I am sellling my own clones, lol


yur like an hour away from me,,and sell clones,,,and I'm strugglin with things from seed??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2007)

And the buzz goes on and on and on.......I love the weekend!


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> What day is it for you Jesus, Sunday? As you say afternoon.


yes today is sunday.evening is here.dark outside.birds singin.next bowl not to far away. its time to do.i'm relax and peaceful. be in forest all afternoon.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 1, 2007)

Chiceh? 


Chiceh said:


> I bought seeds from Nirvana, but have been buying my weed from my guy for years. Now I am sellling my own clones, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 1, 2007)

After Work and Bake! Yippee!


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 1, 2007)

midnight. baked on pc.all family sleep.ihave day off tomorrow.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet you are going to Wake n Bake eh?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2007)

Wake n Bake! It is a long weekend and I am loving it already!


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 6, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake! It is a long weekend and I am loving it already!


nice! that was my yesterday... no waking and baking today, but tomorrow, i'll be on fire morning to night!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2007)

I like to keep the buzz going all day,


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 6, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I like to keep the buzz going all day,


i wondered why I loved you so much...

btw, good luck giving up the tobacco.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2007)

i slept in but i'm catching up.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2007)

And the buzz goes, on and on, and on on on, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Morning all! Yes I really am up this early, silly dogs barking at a rabbit in my yard. What better thing to do............Wake n Bake!


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 7, 2007)

...just woke up and still feeling a little baked from last night... time to perpetuate the buzz


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 7, 2007)

Toppin up my buzz. Going to a family Thanksgiving dinner today, yummy turkey.


----------



## kanekanekane (Oct 12, 2007)

surprise day off . I'm awake time to get baked


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2007)

Wake n Bake! I am still drunk from Oktoberfest last night, lol. Had 3 hours sleep now I am getting high.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2007)

Wake n Bake! Lets get this day going!


----------



## kanekanekane (Oct 14, 2007)

slept in late now time for wake n bake


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> slept in late now time for wake n bake


Get er going then, lol 
I am on my after nap n bake now, and really stoned from my outdoor harvest, lol


----------



## craca102 (Oct 14, 2007)

Count me in too! 
Heres some the wake and bake. "Doesn't that just blow your mind" - Talladega Nights


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2007)

craca102 said:


> Count me in too!
> Heres some the wake and bake. "Doesn't that just blow your mind" - Talladega Nights


Funny shit, I like all Will Farell's movies. Especially Old School. Laugh my ass off everytime he is streeking. lol


----------



## craca102 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeh Will Ferell is one funny guy. I love getting baked and watching Wayne's World. That is one of my all time favorites movies. Mike Meyers is one funny guy.


----------



## eatAstar (Oct 15, 2007)

Just woke up to catch my fantasy football scores and smoke a blunt and now I'm going to go watch The Big Lebowski. You GOTTA love Jeff Bridges!


----------



## Wordz (Oct 15, 2007)

cough cough cough, good morning


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2007)

good morning stoners. i shall now join you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 15, 2007)

slackers...............

I've been going strong for the past 8 hours.

Does going to sleep class as giving up smoking? 

6-8 hours rest for the lungs is plenty if you ask me.


----------



## Truu (Oct 15, 2007)

cant wait to smoke before class tommorow, bright and early!


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 15, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.



You are absolutely right.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't wake n bake during the week so I make up for it at night, and go to bed really stoned, lol.


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 15, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I can't wake n bake during the week so I make up for it at night, and go to bed really stoned, lol.


we're definitely on the same page there lol


----------



## Truu (Oct 15, 2007)

i used to smoke before i went to bed. but then i got to used to it and couldnt sleep if i didnt smoke lol. i only smoke once in a while before bed now. actually i think ill do it tonight.


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 15, 2007)

i just got down to that last little corner of the bag, the one that's just slightly too much for my bowl, but much too little to leave in the bag, and did a shake n bake lol... 

for now, this thread's become "stay awake n bake- nothing better"


----------



## Truu (Oct 15, 2007)

me too man. just brought the dog out and smoked a bowl. im baked. cant wait for a wake n bake tommorow


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 16, 2007)

wake'n'bake!!!on the work!!!nice feelings!!!good morning everybody!!!


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 16, 2007)

hhhahaaa
when a forum has 32 pages of people just saying wake & bake, you know it really is a stoners forum.


the best thing is getting really high, falling asleep, and waking up still high.
then just toking every once in awhile.
just cruising along.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2007)

i can never get up early enough to be the first of the day.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i can never get up early enough to be the first of the day.


Slacker.

Only guy I know that gets up at 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2007)

ok... 2 in the afternoon today. Now that I reread your post properly I can see you posted it at 1351.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> ok... 2 in the afternoon today. Now that I reread your post properly I can see you posted it at 1351.



that's 5:51am in the real world.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> that's 5:51am in the real world.


that isn't the real world... this one is.

Still though, you are up early today... I'm about ready to go back to sleep. Been on the master kush honey oil for a couple of hours now, and it's pretty strong stuff.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2007)

InkEYE. said:


> the best thing is getting really high, falling asleep, and waking up still high.
> then just toking every once in awhile.
> just cruising along.


Can't agree...

The best thing is:

smoking an indica 24/7, and trying to keep your eyes open.
smoking a sativa 24/7, and see how high you can trip.
smoking a hybrid 24/7, and doing both at the same time.

I never wake up high... how high is high?


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 16, 2007)

9:22 am toronto time
Bong Rips then....class bah. Future of Health care in Canada. Boaring class.
Well, at least its not called futer of health care in United states! That would be one bleek course.


----------



## Jon.Smith.Foo (Oct 16, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> 9:22 am toronto time
> Bong Rips then....class bah. Future of Health care in Canada. Boaring class.
> Well, at least its not called futer of health care in United states! That would be one bleek course.


The truth hurts


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

BAKEDDDD.


Anyone else High?


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 17, 2007)

how high is high?
you wake up, reach for the bong and knock it over.
to lazy and comfy to fill it back up, so you roll a j and toke on that instead


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 17, 2007)

haha i love it inkeye.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 17, 2007)

Wake and bake is the schnizzle.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 17, 2007)

HoLE said:


> ok,,how'd we get baked and on what,,here's what and how I Baked this morning


kuuusshh....got me jiggers all high just lookin at it... yiii heee heeee


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 17, 2007)

BY THE WAY...anyone ever try the "shower bowl"...that is if you have a big enough shower  yes, yes, i have done it myself..


----------



## Smoke133 (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^^Haven't say that I've done that...yet...haha I'm so ripped right now and watchin the juggernaut bitch!!!


----------



## muleh (Oct 17, 2007)

oh, man smoking in the shower is the bessssst. i turn the water on really hot, hang towels over the top and start smoking. i usually have music on too, and totally break it down. that's how i start out pretty much every day B) 
also, since its started getting colder, i've been getting under my five blankets and hotboxing it in there. and it makes my blankets smell delicioussssss


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah the shower bowl is shits


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 17, 2007)

muleh said:


> oh, man smoking in the shower is the bessssst. i turn the water on really hot, hang towels over the top and start smoking. i usually have music on too, and totally break it down. that's how i start out pretty much every day B)
> also, since its started getting colder, i've been getting under my five blankets and hotboxing it in there. and it makes my blankets smell delicioussssss


That is just odd


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *muleh*
> _oh, man smoking in the shower is the bessssst. i turn the water on really hot, hang towels over the top and start smoking. i usually have music on too, and totally break it down. that's how i start out pretty much every day B)
> also, since its started getting colder, i've been getting under my five blankets and hotboxing it in there. and it makes my blankets smell delicioussssss_


Hahahaha I'm going to _*have*_ to try that today.


----------



## Smoke133 (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^lol I'm with you on that one, but sounds fun start off a day. I plan on doing an all day wake and bake next week when I have off on wednesday


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 18, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> That is just odd


Very. Smoking in the shower? I've done it in the bath... 

Also, why 5 blankets? Do you have duvets? I don't think there'd be a single person in my country that still sleeps under blankets. Even in our prisons now, if you behave yourself you get to have a duvet.


----------



## boatrowe (Oct 18, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Very. Smoking in the shower? I've done it in the bath...
> 
> Also, why 5 blankets? Do you have duvets? I don't think there'd be a single person in my country that still sleeps under blankets. Even in our prisons now, if you behave yourself you get to have a duvet.


what the hell is a duvet?


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 18, 2007)

a duvet is a like a bag or cover, filled with feathers, or down.
some people know it as a comforter, or doona.

and my opinion, they are the best thing ever.
so fucking comfortable, warm, squishy and soft ^_^

and I have never smoked in the shower either.
I have in the bath lots though.
I get my stereo in there with some tunes.
take my ps1 or ps2 in there.
get baked and play video games in the bath for hours at a time.
most relaxing thing ever.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 18, 2007)

ahh Work and Bake lets roll some purple!


----------



## Dr High (Oct 18, 2007)

im in the wrong thread.........DOH


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey all Wake n Bake, I missed it here the last couple days, away on business in T.O. I did manage to get to the Friendly Stranger and pick up a new bong. It is so cool. Fire it up!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 20, 2007)

Wake n Bake! Just had a rest and feeling groovy.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

Okay it is really early today, couldn't sleep so - Wake n Bake!


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 21, 2007)

wake and bake!the best thing in sunday morning!afterto the work.have a good day every body!.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

You are right my friend, nothing better than a Wake n Bake!


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 21, 2007)

Gawn camping for 5 days in the Pyrenees. So its wake and bake for me for a change.

Muahahahaaaa

Hasta Luego Muchachos


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome back, fire it up,


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wake 'n bake...nothing better. Is there anything else???*
*Hell NOOOOOO Its a ritual now. A right of passage.*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Wake 'n bake...nothing better. Is there anything else???*
> *Hell NOOOOOO Its a ritual now. A right of passage.*


You said it, welcome to the thread early riser, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 22, 2007)

Well not going to work today, feeling lousy. I bet the herb will help me out though, always does . Wake n Bake!


----------



## relentlessfight (Oct 22, 2007)

Im with you this morning my man!


Blaze up! Then heading out the door...working till 9pm.. another 12 hour shift. 

Im going to need alot this morning... haha


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Only Tuesday...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 23, 2007)

5:00 in the AM, and again at 8:00. Gotta go to school now.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 23, 2007)

what grade u in ? how many plants do yu have? youve been on this sight long enough to have had quite a few harvest. thats u superdavejr712
how many plants have u grown?lets see some of them


----------



## HoLE (Oct 23, 2007)

just droppin a bud in tha grinder,,and about to blaze,,,,how ya like my grinder BTW,,,20 bucks,,it's actually a coffee bean grinder,,push the button and Wa-La,,perfectly grinded bud,,,my hunn-nee bought it for me right after we met,,,now is that Love,,or what??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 23, 2007)

perfectly ground. sweet


----------



## HoLE (Oct 23, 2007)

yeahhhh,,but not as sweet as firin it up and takin a good wallop for the team

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like ya grinder! 




im with ya!!...


----------



## HoLE (Oct 23, 2007)

thxs Donkey and Guten Morgen,,,fire it up man,,never too crowded here

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 23, 2007)

that grinder is a good idea. its just. i usually dont have enough to use it..  but!! im high already!!


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice grinder you haveHoLE.good morning everybody(i'm ready to smoke some afternoon pipe).i wake and bake almost 10 hours ago.btw nothing is better.


----------



## HoLE (Oct 23, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> that grinder is a good idea. its just. i usually dont have enough to use it..  but!! im high already!!


well,,while yur here,,start a grow,,,then you can have jars and jars of it,,,and you will need a good grinder

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Oct 23, 2007)

smoke on jesus3,,nice to have ya aboard today,,,cheeeers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 23, 2007)

yay! i do have a small grow going on. i think maybe a month from harvest of two plants. my first tho, so not so much i dont think.. but im happy i did it!


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 23, 2007)

awake and baked XD
I want to start a grow, but there is really no point, cause I am moving out in like a month or two.
so I will wait till then, so I can set up a nice big grow room.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 24, 2007)

good morning America,Canada and all whole World.baaaaaaaakkkkkkkkeeeeeeeedddddddd!have a good day.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> And the buzz goes, on and on, and on on on, lol


i like it.last working day on this week.


----------



## Truu (Oct 26, 2007)

just woke up from a really deep sleep, didnt move an inch all 9 hours of sleep . time to smoke a bowl


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

I slept in! Yipee! Now time to Wake n Bake! Who's with me today?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, where are all the stoners today? I guess I am wake n bakin myself today eh?


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 27, 2007)

last 3 days i'm baked all the time.but why not smoke some next .nice to see you.have a nice weekend.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Jesus, morning to you too! 3 days eh? I plan an being high for the next 2, I like to stay high all weekend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

i'll jump in on this.


----------



## Thundakat85 (Oct 27, 2007)

my god, 38 pages, there apparently isnt anything better than wakin and bakin. i know i just did. Its 7 minutes til 9am here now. i got up at 7am and smoked some grape ape, i feel goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

Still bakin here, anyone else? I am almost awake, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

i'm having a hard time. i think i need to switch brands. hang-on.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm having a hard time. i think i need to switch brands. hang-on.


I am smokin bubble gum, u?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I am smokin bubble gum, u?




urg, nothing. i walked out back without an instrument.


----------



## smokinjs (Oct 27, 2007)

gotta love the wake n bakes....i feel greaaaatttttt!!!....


----------



## 000420 (Oct 27, 2007)

Smoking some Rosetta Stone...MMMM so tasty in the morning.....


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 27, 2007)

i wish i was baked. me and my buddy made a no smokin pact so i can pass a drug test. oh how i wish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

got it. smokin' the raft.


----------



## 000420 (Oct 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> got it. smokin' the raft.


mmm, all my raft is gone....I fucking miss it..I can still taste it.....so delicious...


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 28, 2007)

sunday morning,nthing is better.good morning rollitup ppl


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm dry.
ughh, and I wont be getting on till tuesday D:


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it's Sunday morning, time to wake n bake!


----------



## HoLE (Oct 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Well it's Sunday morning, time to wake n bake!


mornin Chiceh,,wakin and bakin,,too bad I gotta work today,,doin a friends Grannies roof,,,so were bakin and roofin,,cya

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

HoLE said:


> mornin Chiceh,,wakin and bakin,,too bad I gotta work today,,doin a friends Grannies roof,,,so were bakin and roofin,,cya
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Shit man, a wee bit chilly today for doing a roof eh? There is frost on mine this morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm waked not yet baked.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm waked not yet baked.


Well, get er goin then, fire it up!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Well, get er goin then, fire it up!



i'll try.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll try.


You baked yet or what? I have already waked, baked, swept and moped my entire main floor (aprox. 1000sqft hardwood) and now I am getting baked again, I love the weekends!  . I get baked and clean my house.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> You baked yet or what? I have already waked, baked, swept and moped my entire main floor (aprox. 1000sqft hardwood) and now I am getting baked again, I love the weekends!  . I get baked and clean my house.



come over, i'll smoke you out.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> come over, i'll smoke you out.


Okay tell your wife to brew some tea, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Okay tell your wife to brew some tea, lol.



she loves her tea.

my house is gonna be sooooooo clean.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> she loves her tea.
> 
> my house is gonna be sooooooo clean.


 you so funny, it is bit a of a journey to your neck of the woods though, so see ya in a week or 2, lol.  I still got some cleaning to do here, and lots of buds to smoke that I can't bring with me. You know that border issue thing. lol


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 2, 2007)

wake and bake what??  i just tryed to drink my bottle of water and light it like it was my bowl. now my water bottle is ruined...


----------



## rockthebox (Nov 2, 2007)

See, I'm an evening smoker myself. And an afternoon smoker too, ah hell who am I kidding I smoke 24/7.


----------



## student (Nov 2, 2007)

i always smoke at night or afternoon 

i smoke all night listen to music and when i wake up i feel sooo goood


----------



## student (Nov 2, 2007)

goood smoke mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HoLE (Nov 3, 2007)

Ha,,,I beat ya here today Chiceh,,but only because I have to work today,,but I'm going baked,,as usual,,but that's when my artistic roofing skills really shine,,take a look,,,and everyone Wakin and Bakin,,cheeeeeers

Keep on Growin

HoLE

PS Ontario residents close enough get a deal,,can partially pay with weed


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 3, 2007)

Shit Hole, you beat me today. You must of wet your bed or something. lol Oh well, it is time for me to wake n bake.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess everyone is still sleeping eh? Come on stoners Wake n Bake!


----------



## eatspam (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm havin a bake and sleep


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2007)

nope...just don't have any smoke...so I'll have to continue to imagine and recall all those very cool morning of W'nB.....good morning to y'all! 


Chiceh said:


> I guess everyone is still sleeping eh? Come on stoners Wake n Bake!


----------



## kortatia-bleu (Nov 3, 2007)

got a 1/4 of dro. wake n bake time. even tho its gloomy outside at the moment.


----------



## joemomma (Nov 3, 2007)

I took some tokes with my morning coffee, hittin the herb before I even had a cig. ahhh...


----------



## ChillWill151 (Nov 3, 2007)

yea i had to smoke my wake n bake blunt in my room this mornin caus of the damn winds hah


----------



## 000420 (Nov 3, 2007)

just wake n up and bake n up............slept in late today.


----------



## HoLE (Nov 3, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I guess everyone is still sleeping eh? Come on stoners Wake n Bake!


check a couple posts before you sweety,,I beat ya too it,,but then I just got home,,so now it's after work n bake,,see ya there

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sunday morning nothing is better waked-baked and go outside with kids walking to forest.fall is beautiful.good morning


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

My internal clock needs to change too, damn it's early - Wake n Bake!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

yea this really is too early...gonna need a nap first thing this afternoon......g'morning everyone!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yea this really is too early...gonna need a nap first thing this afternoon......g'morning everyone!


It always throws me off when the clocks turns back.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

yea for sure.....me too....hope you have a gr8 day!


Chiceh said:


> It always throws me off when the clocks turns back.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yea for sure.....me too....hope you have a gr8 day!


I like your Jimmy quote,


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

hey thanks...yea I came across that just a while back...and it really struck me...some of the best misic I have is a video of his performance at Woodstock.....amazing. then I amslo have a full DVD....rather nostalgic to put that on every now and then....mind you I suppose i have lots of that kinds stuff that I love to listen to/watch depending on the mood - pink floyd, zeppelin, deep purple....you?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey thanks...yea I came across that just a while back...and it really struck me...some of the best misic I have is a video of his performance at Woodstock.....amazing. then I amslo have a full DVD....rather nostalgic to put that on every now and then....mind you I suppose i have lots of that kinds stuff that I love to listen to/watch depending on the mood - pink floyd, zeppelin, deep purple....you?


Are you my lost twin? I love that Woodstock video, watched so many times. I have several videos from that era. My father was actually at Woodstock and has some great clips, video and recorded music. I have listened and watched them over and over. I have asked him to leave these to me in his will, lol. I love that whole era of music and should have born 10-15 years earlier to experience it all.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

hahahaha....that's funny..... BTW - thanks for the invite...I hope I did everything correctly. yea I really like a lot of different music....though no rap thanks.....but that period of the early 60s through the 70's brings back lots of great memories, my VERY first ablum was Black Sabbath - Paranoid....I still listen to that every now and then....even though I was relatively young at the time....it was certainly a part of my youth. second album was CCR....man those were fun days


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

It's all good tahoe, 
I was born in the early 70's. I love all msuic except country, not a big fan. I even chill to classical music at times.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

cool...yea my dad used to always listen to a variety of classical...and there are time for me when it suit well.....I bred horses for almost 20 years, and shoveling shit in the barn just seemed ok with the country music...but since that part of my life has vaporized....I now am back listening to the older stuff again...and then also whatever, my 12 yr old daughter wants to listen to as well....cuz we spend a lot of time together....its all a blast!


Chiceh said:


> It's all good tahoe,
> I was born in the early 70's. I love all msuic except country, not a big fan. I even chill to classical music at times.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

I am not up on much new stuff, I listen to classic rock radio, lol. I have a 5 year old daughter so I know that time is coming to start listening to her music.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

yea here they have a couple of great classic rock stations.....I've been thinking of getting sat radio...their channels are really specific and from what I've listened to great...I was way up inthe middle of the bush in norhtern BC and the guys in camp brought satellite radio receivers, and we had great musics all the time. pretty different from my early days in the fuield as a wildlife biologist when we had nothing...either for entertainment or safety for that matter.


Chiceh said:


> I am not up on much new stuff, I listen to classic rock radio, lol. I have a 5 year old daughter so I know that time is coming to start listening to her music.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

I listen to Virgin Classic rock on-line. It is good. In the car I listen to Q107. My hubby has Sirius sat radio and listens to it all the time. There are some good stations there too.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

I went to university at Guleph...and listened to Q107 all the time!....how funny! yea listening online is also a great way nowadays! regarding my daughter, I have taken her to a couple of different concerts, and we alsways have such fun. My son is 7 so I'll soon be able to do the same with him. life is good!


Chiceh said:


> I listen to Virgin Classic rock on-line. It is good. In the car I listen to Q107. My hubby has Sirius sat radio and listens to it all the time. There are some good stations there too.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I went to university at Guleph...and listened to Q107 all the time!....how funny! yea listening online is also a great way nowadays! regarding my daughter, I have taken her to a couple of different concerts, and we alsways have such fun. My son is 7 so I'll soon be able to do the same with him. life is good!


Small world eh? I live in KW, lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

that whole countryside is wonderful... though I suppose it has got rather built up since I was there...progress.....what can ya do. I am looking forward to moving back out into the country again after this recent divergence into the city.....my connection to the woods, and the soil and all the smells and sounds is critical for me...


Chiceh said:


> Small world eh? I live in KW, lol


----------



## Dr High (Nov 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> that whole countryside is wonderful... though I suppose it has got rather built up since I was there...progress.....what can ya do. I am looking forward to moving back out into the country again after this recent divergence into the city.....my connection to the woods, and the soil and all the smells and sounds is critical for me...


I get you there brother i lived in the country as a kid myself and i miss all the wonder sights and noises in the morning and outdoor activities!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

What's up stoners, afternoon bake here, who's in?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

totally.....urban life has its benefits, but I belong in the woods somewhere....or up on a mountainside. It must be in my blood. 



Dr High said:


> I get you there brother i lived in the country as a kid myself and i miss all the wonder sights and noises in the morning and outdoor activities!


----------



## Dr High (Nov 4, 2007)

Im in guys my joint is rolled and ready to blast! after noon here too, LETS BLAST A JOINT


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

Dr High said:


> Im in guys my joint is rolled and ready to blast! after noon here too, LETS BLAST A JOINT


I prefer my glass water bongs, but anyways, let's get stoned..


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 4, 2007)

...i just hit it gotta try a glass one next!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

That is some cool McGyver looking bong you got there, lol Did you make that yourself?


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 4, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> That is some cool McGyver looking bong you got there, lol Did you make that yourself?


 thanks lol- yep- learned all the best stuff from that show


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

LoveIt said:


> thanks lol- yep- learned all the best stuff from that show


I guess we have aged ourselves then eh? lol


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 4, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I guess we have aged ourselves then eh? lol


 yeah, i guess so... the a-team was pretty good for that kind of stuff too lol- you down with b.a. baracus?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

LoveIt said:


> yeah, i guess so... the a-team was pretty good for that kind of stuff too lol- you down with b.a. baracus?


 
The fucking A-Team, too funny. How about Dukes of Hazard, lol or Magnum PI. Miami Vice. lol


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 4, 2007)

lol! you guys are *old*!! ive _heard_ of those shows!!! haha.. just messin with ya guys!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 10, 2007)

Morning all, Wake n Bake time!


----------



## r32 (Nov 10, 2007)

Just completed my hippie speed ball. Wake, Bake, Espresso.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not awake but I'm baking


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 10, 2007)

i still havnt gotten out of my bed


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 10, 2007)

Fire it up for a mid morning bake, lol


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 10, 2007)

haha.. already did...


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 10, 2007)

sooooooo stoooooooooooned...
bottom of... ba.....g... happy....


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2007)

Nothing like waking and baking eh? Good morning RIU stoners, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

Wake n Bake, Good morning stoners,


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

g'morning Chiceh? how's ur world this one fine morn?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a wee bit chilly today. But nothing a little wake n bake can't take care of, lol .


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

hahaha....yea is Kanader eh...and its that time of year...we have been very fortunate with a rather mild fall so far....Sunday is supposed to get colder again


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hahaha....yea is Kanader eh...and its that time of year...we have been very fortunate with a rather mild fall so far....Sunday is supposed to get colder again


It has already snowed here, lol. I am not ready for it yet, lol. My gardens outside are not ready either. Lots of work to do this weekend. Hubby has to put up the x-mas lights, lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

yup certainly getting that close again eh, I mean the pumpkin get put away and the lights go up. I'm looking forward to christmas again....it so much fun with kids....get to be a kid all over again....


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yup certainly getting that close again eh, I mean the pumpkin get put away and the lights go up. I'm looking forward to christmas again....it so much fun with kids....get to be a kid all over again....


I love x-mas for my daughter and neices and nefews. It is fun, but do they really have to start shoving it down our throats as soon as halloween is over, I mean even the week of halloween ,there was x-mas shit in the stores. If they didn't do that there would be so much hype about all the stuff you need for x-mas. Frustrates me I guess eh? My 5 years watches some tv and all the commercials are geared for her, so she wants everything she sees, drives me nuts.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

yea totally understand...the commericality of it all makes me wanna puke.....I know the world runs on profits and increased sales and blah blah blah...but I am glad that I can distance myself from it all too.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got my x-mas tree up already, lights, a few decorations. I'll add more when I can be bothered later. I have 3 kids all 3 and under though, they love it. 

I've told my kids that santa claus is a burglar that steals off naughty kids to give to the good ones...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I've got my x-mas tree up already, lights, a few decorations. I'll add more when I can be bothered later. I have 3 kids all 3 and under though, they love it.
> 
> I've told my kids that santa claus is a burglar that steals off naughty kids to give to the good ones...


I refuse to decorate until at least December.


----------



## HoLE (Nov 18, 2007)

HoLE waits patiently for an employee to arrive when it dons on him,,I could beat Chiceh to Wake n Bake today,,so I'm lighting now,,at 7:28 in the morning,,before work ;-(,,least I'm going buzzed ) have a great wake n bake ppl

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, I thought I was the only one up this early, Wake n Bake stoners, lol


----------



## kanekanekane (Nov 18, 2007)

slept in today now time for wake n bake


----------



## rob the pot head (Nov 18, 2007)

my christmas list:
weed
weed accessories


----------



## Dr High (Nov 18, 2007)

have you guys ever smoked a joint while washing yourself in the shower?? i did it and it was good hahaha, watch out fo the water!! Peace


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 18, 2007)

smoke a bowl and take a bubble bath. might sound childish, but quite the adventure!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> smoke a bowl and take a bubble bath. might sound childish, but quite the adventure!!


Smoke a bong while in a hot bubble bath, now there is the adventure, lol. Ha ha


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 18, 2007)

even better!!!!


----------



## scias (Nov 18, 2007)

smoke out of one of those electric tesla bongs (if anyone besides me has seen one) while in the bathtub..... thats beyond an adventure. thats a damn journey.... to the other side.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't taken a bubble bath in years! If I had some pot I'd be all over me in some suds with a pipe in hand!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 19, 2007)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I haven't taken a bubble bath in years! If I had some pot I'd be all over me in some suds with a pipe in hand!


cleanliness is important, earthlypassions... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. j/k


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 19, 2007)

ima wake and bake *and *bong and bath tomorrow!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Morning Stoners, it's Wake n Bake time!


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 24, 2007)

ahhhh... it's a crisp fall morning, and i'm soaring down the highway fueled by a sample of my first grow... GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! all is well on this end lol


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 24, 2007)

i just got my wisdom teeth out and i need good pain killer..

*any suggestions??* 


and goood morning world!


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Nov 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> cleanliness is important, earthlypassions... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. j/k


It's become a chore since I gave up my tub for a personal bathroom with a shower. But at least I can leave my stuff everywhere without hearing any complaints!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2007)

Wake n Bake stoners, . I love the weekend


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

mornin' Chiceh....how are you?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> mornin' Chiceh....how are you?


Hey tahoe, top of the mornin to ya . I have a familiy function today, grandma's 90th birthday party, lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

ohhhhyea...fun! that's great I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## CannaMama (Nov 25, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake stoners, . I love the weekend


Hi Chiceh! I read this entire thread and decided to have my first Wake and Bake! I love this club! I think I will clean my entire house! . Have a great day you guys!


----------



## Dr High (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh yeah Up Early time ot wake and bake plus coffee plus music. butane oil ROCKS my SOCKS!!! peace happy wake and bake.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya ya I got to sleep in! No work for me today!....Wake n Bake!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

hey Chiceh...g'mornin'....no work for you!...no work for me! yippeee...I get to stay at home today!


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 26, 2007)

i'm so jealous of you guys... i have to work, so now i get to live vicariously through you guys via cell phone 
only 5 more hours til i join ya... tick.........tock........tick......tock....


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2007)

LoveIt said:


> i'm so jealous of you guys... i have to work, so now i get to live vicariously through you guys via cell phone
> only 5 more hours til i join ya... tick.........tock........tick......tock....


See ya back here for your after work n bake!


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 26, 2007)

gooood morning


----------



## FropHead (Nov 26, 2007)

coffee and a spliff

I like to call it my "Hippy Speedball" 

Can't start the day without it!


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 30, 2007)

how about a work-break and bake?? 
gotta include all possibilities!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 30, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> how about a work-break and bake??
> gotta include all possibilities!!


How about just break 'n' bake? fuck the work.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

hey Skunk....hahahahaha good one....I'm all for that!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 1, 2007)

Wake n Bake stoners, I got to sleep in today !


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 1, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake stoners, I got to sleep in today !


me too- just rolled outta bed- time to bake it out!


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 1, 2007)

haha break n' bake it is!!!


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 1, 2007)

i bake at any given time of the day


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 2, 2007)

Wake n Bake!, damn I woke up to lots of snow today. Gotta get a nice buzz on before I shovel it up . I think there is a foot of snow, geesh.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

whoa....hey Chiceh...good morning....a foot of snow....wow! I'll bet its gorgeous..... we also have a decent amount for this time of year....but I could do without the -23C part! hahahahaha....


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 2, 2007)

Ha ha gorgeous is right, me in a snow suit and a shovel eh? Not? Ha ha. I could definatly do without the snow. 



tahoe58 said:


> whoa....hey Chiceh...good morning....a foot of snow....wow! I'll bet its gorgeous..... we also have a decent amount for this time of year....but I could do without the -23C part! hahahahaha....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

ya...I hear ya.....winter..... get out there in that snosuit, throw on them boots, take another puff and grab that shovel...and shovel away....okokokok....not!


----------



## Pizip (Dec 2, 2007)

Last night...
the seed sprouted.
Newborn.

Im gonna keep growing.


----------



## Mjollnir (Dec 2, 2007)

woke up at 4:05 today, hopped outta bed and rolled a blunt by 4:19 just in time. now its 30+ mins later, the blunt is still burning and I = t3h blazed


----------



## Pizip (Dec 2, 2007)

oh shit my foot is awakening eeeeee!

It tickles and uhg!!

help


----------



## CannaMama (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn! Couldn't wake and bake this weekend. Now it's Monday, got that 9-5 to do, and I have to wait for the weekend! Anyone else has to suffer until the weekend to wake and bake?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 3, 2007)

Not me... I wake n bake every morning... it's the best time to smoke. It's now afternoon where I live, and I'm still baked. Just smoked a nice joint of mango with some chronic x white russian honey oil. yum.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 3, 2007)

gee thanks Skunk.....I feel so much better now that YOU'VE had that....ahahahahahaha....good morn man...hope the rest of ur day is splendid! I justa a startin' to rev it up.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

hey Tahoe whats happenin,,I ready to Wake N Bake,,got the day off due to weather,,so I'm ready to fire it up,,wonder if the beer store is open yet,,lol cheers man,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

CannaMama said:


> Damn! Couldn't wake and bake this weekend. Now it's Monday, got that 9-5 to do, and I have to wait for the weekend! Anyone else has to suffer until the weekend to wake and bake?


absolutely,,positively,,,NEVER,,,,I'll smoke a couple for ya Canna

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

hey,,I found a cool 710 ml Labatt Ice in my fridge,,is 8-30 to early to crack a beer??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Gyp (Dec 3, 2007)

smoking and drinking at 8:30 am, I'm with ya there.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

Gyp said:


> smoking and drinking at 8:30 am, I'm with ya there.


good,,cuz I already opened it,,MMMMMmmmmm,,it should make it till they open,,the beer store,,it's like 2 beers in one @ 710 ml,,and cheers Gyp,,I like your attitude man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

beer store almost open,,back in 15,,thats right,,yur all stuck with me for the day

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

alrighty then,,looks like Wake n Bake has turned into LunchBreak n Bake,,still here chuggin beers,,smokin pot on my day off,,talkin to you stoners

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 3, 2007)

LunchBreak!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 3, 2007)

Wooooo Haaaaa Invader,,welcome to stonerville,,plz be seated,,and your roller will be with you shortly


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya, I am jealous u get to wake n bake daily you stoner. I have to wait for the weekend. 



skunkushybrid said:


> Not me... I wake n bake every morning... it's the best time to smoke. It's now afternoon where I live, and I'm still baked. Just smoked a nice joint of mango with some chronic x white russian honey oil. yum.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Dec 3, 2007)

Man I just did a wake and bake for the first time today, the baked part was fun, the headache was not.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2007)

It must be the bud you are smoking giving you the headache, lol. Wake n bake, gotta love it, 



UnEmploymentDude said:


> Man I just did a wake and bake for the first time today, the baked part was fun, the headache was not.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Dec 3, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> It must be the bud you are smoking giving you the headache, lol. Wake n bake, gotta love it,


I hope not! Because I just smoked some more!! 

Yeah. Wanna join me in my Wake'n Bake attempt #2?


----------



## Kant (Dec 4, 2007)

morning everyone. it's cold today.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

hey kant....yuppers.....we have minus 22C again...this AM......g'mornin' to ya!


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 4, 2007)

good morning everyone!! its precipitating here and its cold in my house. gotta get that fire startted.


----------



## Dr High (Dec 4, 2007)

Heaters are workin here cuz its Very white outside ^.^ SNOWW DAY! Woot!
Toke up to that:Mrgreen:


----------



## ozone (Dec 6, 2007)

I love to wake and bake. Before work too if its a quiet day. Just started a new job so have to hold off on the early morning stone. 

Any of you use a vaporizer? Got myself a vapor daddy yesterday and I'm pretty happy with the results. Always been a bong guy but a vap is one smoth mutha. Cant wait to wake and bake some tacky nugs in her.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2007)

no probs ozone,,I smoked enough for both of us before I left for work,,have a good one people

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 6, 2007)

ozone said:


> I love to wake and bake. Before work too if its a quiet day. Just started a new job so have to hold off on the early morning stone.
> 
> Any of you use a vaporizer? Got myself a vapor daddy yesterday and I'm pretty happy with the results. Always been a bong guy but a vap is one smoth mutha. Cant wait to wake and bake some tacky nugs in her.


I use a Volcano vapo and it's the bomb.


----------



## ozone (Dec 7, 2007)

Wake n Bake - and its the weekend. haha I'm in the southern hemisphere so I'm gonna try and beat you to punch each Saturday morning Chiceh 

Just vaped some tasty nugs I got last night. Wake n Bake ... Gotta love it!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

wait....which part...cuz if ur in Chile or Uraguay......you're gonna have a tough time beating the Chiech-meiister....ahahahahaha....she's on the ball purdy darn quick! .....j/k.....enjoy ur wake and bake.....


ozone said:


> Wake n Bake - and its the weekend. haha I'm in the southern hemisphere so I'm gonna try and beat you to punch each Saturday morning Chiceh
> 
> Just vaped some tasty nugs I got last night. Wake n Bake ... Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey that's no fair . But u do gotta love a wake n bake! See you in the morning stoners. 



ozone said:


> Wake n Bake - and its the weekend. haha I'm in the southern hemisphere so I'm gonna try and beat you to punch each Saturday morning Chiceh
> 
> Just vaped some tasty nugs I got last night. Wake n Bake ... Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 8, 2007)

Wake n Bake stoners, I got to sleep in today, gotta love it.


----------



## Dopefish (Dec 8, 2007)

Saturday morning wake n' bake!

Got some white widow I picked up last week =)


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 8, 2007)

I am getting ready to harvest all my plants out of the cabinet today,woot woot! Gonna have me some scissor hash, lol. I love that goo.


----------



## Dopefish (Dec 8, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I am getting ready to harvest all my plants out of the cabinet today,woot woot! Gonna have me some scissor hash, lol. I love that goo.


lucky fucker!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 8, 2007)

Dopefish said:


> lucky fucker!


Oh ya,  Gonna be a nice holiday this year. Very green,.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 8, 2007)

g'mornin' .....harvest time ....Chiceh.....you and WHOA(man)...............what an exciting day! and my heart-felt congrats to you on this one too  and I'm only a month and a half behind....ugghhhhh! ....oh well in time.... in time....I too will enjoy the fruits of this exercise in patience and diligence.


----------



## ozone (Dec 8, 2007)

Sunday morning ... bleary eyed ... had a 1am session this morning after arriving home from a party so i'm just warming up the vap now for my wake n bake. 

Good luck with the harvest Chiceh.

wake n bake - gotta love it!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

Wake n Bake stoners!  Yes I slept in today again woot woot! ll that trimming wore me out. I wish I could post some pics to show off, hee hee.


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 9, 2007)

9:32 Chiceh? lazy bum!! haha lol. i just woke up myself and started again. goooood morning!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

hahahaha...com'n...its Sunday morn....give her some rest.....she's been trimming....oh ok....WTF Chiceh...where's the pics! hahahaha....


----------



## joemomma (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes Chiceh! Post pics dammit!!! 

Happy wake n' bake! sorry to be late, I slept in.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

I got em up, now check em out. Wake n Bake! I am on round 3, lol.


----------



## time to jam (Dec 9, 2007)

oh shit mate yer!, me n my mate did one the other day we were totally fucking monged, we blazed an 8th in the space of an hour.


----------



## Purple Haze (Dec 10, 2007)

man we put the whole 8th in like a single zoot, it was ill tings man


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2007)

Every time I hear the term "wake and bake" I think about something I used to do "back in the day". My best friend, Clay, was a night owl and was always sleeping late. I can't count the times that I went over to his house, found him in the bed sleeping, fired up a joint, stuck it in my mouth, nudged him on the shoulder to wake him, then shotgunned him with his first waking breath. LOL, talk about a "bowl for breakfast!"


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 10, 2007)

i like to pre-pack my bowl the nite before sometimes. dont even have to get outa bed!!


----------



## dalgoda (Dec 10, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> i like to pre-pack my bowl the nite before sometimes. dont even have to get outa bed!!


 That's a really great idea.


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 10, 2007)

dalgoda said:


> That's a really great idea.


only bad part is if you get a little greedy while packing it. cuz then u'll end up packing two.


----------



## luckysevens777 (Dec 11, 2007)

so true, i always get too stoned when i wake and bake..

so greedy


----------



## Truu (Dec 12, 2007)

Woke up at 7 to go to class. Starting a mini-semester. Walk in only to find out that theres not enough people to have the class.

Time to celebrate with a Wake N' Bake!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

wake in bake is good but wake and bj better lol


----------



## Truu (Dec 12, 2007)

The best is when you have morning sex, then smoke a blunt. Then have more sex. No better way to start the day.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

lol YOU ARE RIGHT. should i wake my girl up


----------



## Truu (Dec 12, 2007)

My girl usually wakes me up lol.

But i say get you some


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

hah ah ill let here sleep today she is pissy in the morning


----------



## Dr High (Dec 12, 2007)

if i dont wae up my girl before a certain time she gets pissed from missing half the day with me. so ill wake her up and get me some good Sex


----------



## ozone (Dec 14, 2007)

Its Saturday - * wake n bake * time!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2007)

Wake n Bake! Gotta love the weekends, .


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

mornin' Chiceh! how ya doin'?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrreat tahoe and u? It is a wee bit chilly though today eh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

great thanks...gotta christmas party in Banff tonight whooott!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2007)

Banff, how far do u live from there? I am confused, lol. 
I am going x-mas shopping today, shouldn't be too busy eh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

45 minutes...have fun shopping!....crazy times for sure I'll bet.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothin like shopping with a good buzz .


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 15, 2007)

gooood morning people!!


----------



## ozone (Dec 15, 2007)

Sunday morning 7.39am ... just heating up the vapor daddy for my morning wake n bake. Sorry to hear its cold chiceh and tahoe. Been bloody hot in my part of th world ... kids swimming in the pool all day yesterday. Swimming lessons this morning for the rug rats. Gonna wake and bake and sail thru the day.

peace brothers and sisters


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2007)

Well it is the morning, and I am still bakin, . I just went shopping at Walart, it is open 24 hours all month. My x-mas shopping is done, except for the food stuff.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 16, 2007)

8:48,,I'm late,,I'm late,,for a very important date,,,,so I'm rollin a dooby and firin it up,,cuz it's time to Wake n Bake,,,,guten morgen

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wake n Bake! Gotta love it .
Damn did it ever snow last night and it is still coming down hard. Going to have to dig out later, not looking forward to that.


----------



## chitrette (Dec 16, 2007)

I woke up this morning and smoked a nice joint to my dome, then I looked out the window and have been shoveling ever since... not even high anymore.


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 16, 2007)

i wish it was snowing here... just freeeeezing rain...


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2007)

Wake n Bake! Who's with me today?


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 22, 2007)

I am burning a joint of Jack Herer with you. Half of a joint maybe... I dont smoke as much as I used too and my tolerance is weak these days


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2007)

I tend to smoke less during the week. Today I got me some primo bubble gum. This shit has gotten me pretty high already with 2 bong hits. I have a family x-mas party later today, should be fun. I am getting my X-Box 360 with guitar hero 3 today! I will be rocking it out later.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hahahaha Chiech...good for you! awesome...i'd like to be there to just chill and listen! have a great party and day!


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 22, 2007)

I grew a bubble gum strain around 5-6 years ago. I enjoyed it, but didnt keep it around(needed the space for TrainWreck at the time). I am high as all hell right now, thanks for the wakenbake. Merry christmas to you and yours!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all you too! I have to work only till noon Monday, then off until Jan. 7. 2008!  Woot Woot! I gots lots of my PPP harvest to smoke and just got some kick ass Bubble Gum. Gonna be a great holiday, lol I wish I could grow this wicked Bubble Gum.


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 22, 2007)

damn.. i missed it... ill try again tomorrow!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

Wake n Bake! 2 more sleeps till Santa comes,


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Sunday morning Wake n Bake,,,,if ya ain't got yur shoppin done yet,,get high,,and get the hell out there and finish it,,I'll just be here,,gettin high

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

Ya, I will try to stay away from shopping today, I am all done. Plus if you do venture out, you will see all the clueless blank faced men out there trying to get thier shopping done today. lol. So I will will sit here and get high myself too. 



HoLE said:


> Sunday morning Wake n Bake,,,,if ya ain't got yur shoppin done yet,,get high,,and get the hell out there and finish it,,I'll just be here,,gettin high
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Morning all enjoying some nice FAT organic blueberry. Btw is it odd as fuck if you don't have to work to set your alarm so that you can wake and bake so that later you can enjoy a weed nap?? lol Peace


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

mornin Chiclet and whatsup,,you get all yur shoppin done Chiceh,,I got 2 more things to get when I go into TO tomorrow,,and I'm done,,got my boys the new ps3 ,,2 controllers,,and 2 games,,they should be happy for about and hour,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

No alarm required, my internal clock does just fine, damn it. I wish I could sleep in longer, lol. Oh well, let's get high then eh? 



whutsupevry1 said:


> Morning all enjoying some nice FAT organic blueberry. Btw is it odd as fuck if you don't have to work to set your alarm so that you can wake and bake so that later you can enjoy a weed nap?? lol Peace


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 23, 2007)

Load up the wood stove, then load up the pipe. Happy wake and bake everyone!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

puff puff,,choo,,choo,,hows the weather ,,puff puff,,raining here ,,choo choo,,good day for final,,puff puff,,wrapping,,and basically just a Bake n Day,,choo choo puf puff

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

Mornin Willie, no need for that woodstove today, it is raining and only 4 degrees today. But I will still load up the bong and fire away. 




WillieNelson said:


> Load up the wood stove, then load up the pipe. Happy wake and bake everyone!


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lol Damn I can't wait until my weed alarm gets that good. Hey Chiceh I could use your advice on a forum I just posted in the harvesting section. Whenever you have some time no hurry Thanks. Whats everbody puffin?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

You got it, 



HoLE said:


> puff puff,,choo,,choo,,hows the weather ,,puff puff,,raining here ,,choo choo,,good day for final,,puff puff,,wrapping,,and basically just a Bake n Day,,choo choo puf puff
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Morning Willie Damn I wish I had a woodstove!! But the Bong is properly stoked lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

morning HoLE/Chiceh ..... good to hear that you'll all be mixin' it up a little and sitting around gittin' high....hahahahahaha.... cheers man! 


HoLE said:


> Sunday morning Wake n Bake,,,,if ya ain't got yur shoppin done yet,,get high,,and get the hell out there and finish it,,I'll just be here,,gettin high
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


I really wish I could just wake 'n bake too....still have to wait though....for whatever reason this morning....feeling anxious....about stuff in general.....and would love a puff.

But like all's been said....two more sleeps....shoppings done, wrapping to do...and the kids and I are going skiing again today....whhoooottttt!!


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you chiceh!! You are the man umm Woman sorry!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

Wake n Bake still going strong, lol. I love this bubble gum.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> morning HoLE/Chiceh ..... good to hear that you'll all be mixin' it up a little and sitting around gittin' high....hahahahahaha.... cheers man!
> 
> I really wish I could just wake 'n bake too....still have to wait though....for whatever reason this morning....feeling anxious....about stuff in general.....and would love a puff.
> 
> But like all's been said....two more sleeps....shoppings done, wrapping to do...and the kids and I are going skiing again today....whhoooottttt!!


just for you tahoe,,a good Sunday after Wake n Bake Breakfast,,served up with scrambled eggs,,half a plate of regular bacon,,and ,,koo ooo koo koo ooo ooo koo koo,,half a plate of the back bacon you wanted,,enjoy,,and after ya eat like I did,,we can sit down and crack open some wobbilypops

Keep on Growin eh

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

sWEEt man! soooooo yummy! munch on! man.....then have a puff for me! cheers and thanks!


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 23, 2007)

Bacon is in the air this fine morning. French toast and bacon to be exact. After a fresh blanket of snow, a white Christmas is most assuredly upon us. Happy holidays to all. WillieNelson


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 23, 2007)

this house now too.....HoLE got me prompted to do that....so yes.....many best wishes and cheers to all!


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 23, 2007)

top of the morning to all you early birds!!


----------



## ozone (Dec 23, 2007)

A hap hap vappy (Sunday) morning to you too bro.

Just gonna sneak a quiet wake n bake vap while the misses is still asleep.

wake n bake ... gotta love it


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2007)

Well I missed the 4:20 mark, playing my x-box 360 . So I will fire it up again now.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

I din miss nuttin,,been here all day,,again,,high as a cloud,,buzzed as a military haircut,,playin tunes and shit,,check out music,,RATM,,post what ya like,or check what someone else likes

Keep on Growin

HoLE

ps,,,pretty windy here,,ya must feel it


----------



## PackAnotherBowl (Dec 23, 2007)

I love em...having one tommorow morning.


----------



## 000420 (Dec 23, 2007)

the FBI smokes at night............................................


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 24, 2007)

Christmas Eve 0930... and I've been up for 2 hours... BAKED!


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 24, 2007)

Happ wake an bake and a merry Christmas. WIllienelson


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

and back to you WN.....and a very Merry Christmas Eve day to all.......I realize in these environs what I am about to say with bring substantial gaffahs from this audience.....I like the outcome......I had my male plant that I had to kill. I dried him....and this morning am enjoying a rather ghetto but nonetheless pleasant buzz that I have not had in a year......did all the Christmas wrapping, got the house already for when the kids wakeup.....we open here today as they spend Christmas day with their mom.......man.....I could not describe a higher level of contentment that I am feeling right now!

my first real participation in wake n bake! hahahahahahaha....


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

woohaaa ,,I been up since 530,,but hadda drive in to TO,,gave out some bonuses,,and finished up my shopping,,3 things to wrap ,,and I'm done,,time Bake,,since I'm a Wake,,Merry Zig Zagmas,,and Happy Bongadays to all

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 24, 2007)

I couldn't wake n bake today, had to work till noon. I am catchin up though.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 24, 2007)

happy holidays chiceh


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I couldn't wake n bake today, had to work till noon. I am catchin up though.


i was gonna say,,musta been a good party too keep you down this long,,but werk explains it all,,now do like a tomato,,and ketchup

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 24, 2007)

HoLE said:


> i was gonna say,,musta been a good party too keep you down this long,,but werk explains it all,,now do like a tomato,,and ketchup
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


no wake and bake for me ether  but happy holidays hole


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> no wake and bake for me ether  but happy holidays hole


don't worry,,i baked for ya,,Merry ZigZagmas,,,and Happy Bongadays

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ozone (Dec 24, 2007)

* Merry Christmas * 

wake n bake - have a good one.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy X-mas eve everyone, gotta bet a good buzz on to catch Santa, lol.


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 25, 2007)

Ran downstairs and rolled up a yule log. Happy wake n bake, holidays style!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

happy w/b WM! and a Merry christmas thrown ur way too!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 25, 2007)

WillieNelson said:


> Ran downstairs and rolled up a yule log. Happy wake n bake, holidays style!!!


thought i was kiddin Willie,,uh uh,,,weed and grinder lid,,insert bud,,grind(20 dollar electric coffee grinder, by Braun)roll,,and smoke,,hey tahoe,,mornin bud,,and Merry ZigZagmas,,and Happy Bongadaze

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Bongidaze Hole. I do the same thing, but leave the machine out of it. Ninjas prefer stealth


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas wake and bake stoners


----------



## HoLE (Dec 25, 2007)

WillieNelson said:


> Happy Bongidaze Hole. I do the same thing, but leave the machine out of it. Ninjas prefer stealth


thats cool lookin,,very Ninja,,are you into that stuff,,or a belt of some sort,,maybe start a thread,,got any weapons,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 25, 2007)

Only ninja in the ways of stealth. I bet my wife on a football game a while back. If she won, I bought her a nice dinner. If I won, she bought me a ninja star. I won the bet, but the only ninja stars available were bud grinders. Probably safer that way. I don't mix well with sharp knives sometimes...


----------



## HoLE (Dec 25, 2007)

WillieNelson said:


> Only ninja in the ways of stealth. I bet my wife on a football game a while back. If she won, I bought her a nice dinner. If I won, she bought me a ninja star. I won the bet, but the only ninja stars available were bud grinders. Probably safer that way. I don't mix well with sharp knives sometimes...


lmao,,,hahaha,,guess what,,my wife made a large bet with me,,I used to have all the empty boxes,,for products I got new,,easy at moving time,,lol,,my hunny made me get rid of all of them,,saying they took up too much space,,so I did,,got rid of all my cardboard,,some ppl makin lil grow boxes on here woulda cried for these boxes,,lol,,so,,there happens to be this box,,from bell internet,,when you get a new modem,,it says to keep this box for when you may return your modem one day,,so i keep it,,but it was from when me and my hunny moved in together,,so the internet was in her name this time,,,,she looks at me,,the box,,and says,,why are you hanging on to that box,,I say,,it's not my box,,it's your box,,and it did have her name and address right on it,,and she forgot about picking it up when we got it,,so she says,,thats not my box,,,,lmfao,,i said,,,,,you wanna bet it's not yur box,,,she says,,ya,,i said ok,,what ya wanna bet,,she says,,I'll buy your beer for a week,,or you make dinner for a week,,we shook,,I got up and handed her the box,,it cost her about 100 bucks for the week,,I don't drink as much now,,but it was fun

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Wake n Bake stoners ( I know I am late but hey, got some cool toys to play with, lol) . I sure hope Santa was good to you all.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Boxing Day fellow Canadians, Wake n Bake!


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry for my ignorance.. but could you explain boxing day? and do you all have off for it??  just curious!! thanks


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey man.....totally clueless on Boxing day ....always sorta wondered that myself.....(found this ....._The day after Christmas, the Feast of St. Stephen, the first Christian martyr, is better known as Boxing Day. The term may come from the opening of church poor boxes that day; maybe from the earthenware boxes with which boy apprentices collected money at the doors of their masters' clients._).........I'm a contraactor so I take the whole time off....the city pretty much shuts down for christmas through new years....my kids are off school so we do stuff right through to the 7th....a great break.....cheers!


----------



## Pizip (Dec 26, 2007)

its morning already?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

wakey wakey pizip WAKEY WAKEY PIZIP.........WAKEY WAKEY WAKEY PIZIP!!!!!!

ok ok ok ok....thats just annoying.....hey man how are ya doing?


----------



## Pizip (Dec 26, 2007)

im doing great! how are you?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

great thnks.....totally at peace....relaxing and enjoying the down time....no deal shopping or nutyhin like that.....music, some weed, and dark roast coffee!


----------



## Pizip (Dec 26, 2007)

dark roast coffee? wha? Im drinking tea the weather is not stable at all down here. I think i caught a cold. bleh!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

oh sorry to hear that.....hope ur feeling better soon!


----------



## Pizip (Dec 26, 2007)

htank you so much


----------



## highs149 (Dec 26, 2007)

woked up....took a bowl and wen to do groceries in safeway high and picking out food...mang and shes cooking and i'm gonan munch..=)


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2007)

Afternoon buzz going just fine now, 

For those that do not know what Boxing is, here:

*Boxing Day* is a public holiday celebrated in the United Kingdom, Canada, New Zealand and Australia and many other members of the Commonwealth of Nations on December 26, the day after Christmas Day;[1][2].

In Canada, Boxing Day is observed as a holiday, except (in some cases) for those in the retail business. Boxing Day and the days immediately following are when many retail stores sell their Christmas and retired model products by holding clearance sales. Some shoppers will line up for hours at night (sometimes before midnight and after midnight on December 26) for retailers to open their doors. Except in Quebec, retailers often open their stores earlier than usual, such as 6 or 7 am. Some retail companies internally refer to the sales week after Christmas as the "thirteenth month." (See Boxing Week.) It is similar to Black Friday, the day after Thanksgiving, in the United States. Boxing Day 2005 was the single largest economic transaction day ever in the history of Canadian commerce (according to Visa). Individual big box stores can even gross over CAD$1,000,000 on one single Boxing Day.
As an exception, most retail stores are not permitted to open on Boxing Day in Atlantic Canada, nor in some Ontario communities. (The Nova Scotia government eliminated its ban on Boxing Day openings in 2006; however, most retailers voluntarily remained closed. The ban was reinstated in 2007.[11]) In these areas, most stores offer the same specials on December 27 that they would offer elsewhere on the 26th. This distinction is not well known in central and western Canada.[12]
In Alberta, employers have a choice of giving their employees the day off on either Boxing Day or Remembrance Day, which falls in November.
From a sporting perspective, Boxing Day in Canada has many implications. It is usually on Boxing Day when the IIHF begins the World Junior Hockey Championship. This is a significant event for Canada and Hockey Canada which have done extremely well at this particular international event. Boxing Day is also the start of another international hockey tournament: The Spengler Cup. This tournament, usually played in Davos, Switzerland, along with the World Juniors, are aired on the two big sports networks in Canada (TSN and Rogers Sportsnet).



InvaderMark said:


> sorry for my ignorance.. but could you explain boxing day? and do you all have off for it??  just curious!! thanks


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2007)

A holiday Wake n Bake, gotta love it eh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hey Chiech....how are ya? and a GRAND wake-bake to you!


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 28, 2007)

im gettting a half oz. today. so ill be wakikng and baking the next couple days.!! 

how long does a half oz. last for you all?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 29, 2007)

Wake n Bake , I can't sleep in, so might as well get high. Who's with me this fine morning?


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 29, 2007)

Was with you in smoking, but wasn't online yet. Had to do generator maintnence this am. Nice to see you baking Chiceh.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 29, 2007)

I am always bakin, 



WillieNelson said:


> Was with you in smoking, but wasn't online yet. Had to do generator maintnence this am. Nice to see you baking Chiceh.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Chiceh and WN....mornin' to y'all!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 29, 2007)

*I wake up late......A nice nowl of Northern Lights, a cup of Joe (black sugar only) and 2 Eggo waffles. *

*The Breakfast of Champions!*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 29, 2007)

I got one better wake and bake and know you DONT have work for another 8 days!!!! (was 16, they are going by fast!!!!)

Smoke!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Wake n Bake, these holidays days are flying by, lol, only 8 left including today. I better make the most of them eh?


----------



## wdldtoker (Dec 30, 2007)

ive been wake n baking since last night


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Me too, slept some in there though, lol. I am going to need detox after these holidays, smoking all day and night, lol.


----------



## wdldtoker (Dec 30, 2007)

its the best!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh ya, 



wdldtoker said:


> its the best!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

mornin' Chiceh! top of the morn to ya and your clan!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Heya Tahoe, when do you go to Disney? Kids excited yet?



tahoe58 said:


> mornin' Chiceh! top of the morn to ya and your clan!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 30, 2007)

HoLE waves,,,,sorry I'm late,,,fires up a Wake n Bake dooby and asks,,,,Is the beer store open yet?

Keep on Growin 

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hahahaha morn HoLE.....no beer stores open.....enjoy your ganja man!......Disney is coming in Feb.....excited....well yea but its sorta get buried in all the other holday fun for now.....thanks for asking!


----------



## wdldtoker (Dec 30, 2007)

its tight how u guys have ur own routine in the mornings


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

we stoners love ur routine....morning toker man!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Hole, how u doin these days? Santa good to you?



HoLE said:


> HoLE waves,,,,sorry I'm late,,,fires up a Wake n Bake dooby and asks,,,,Is the beer store open yet?
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

I am in the middle of playing tomb raider legend on my new X-box 360, lol. Lovin it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

cool Chiceh....having fun relaxing, chllin and playing ur games.....couldn't get any better eh?


----------



## HoLE (Dec 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Hey Hole, how u doin these days? Santa good to you?


yes he was Chiceh,,Santa got me a Sony HandiCam dvdr thingy with some disks for it,,and a really good holiday buzz,,lol,,hope all is well with you and your's,,,HoLE sniffs to the west out his window,,is that PPP i smell

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

Santa brought me a 250w HPS light! He's a good dude, I have to say.

Good morning tahoe, hole, chiceh!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Still bakin, gotta take breaks from the xbox, lol, it hurts my eyes after awhile.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey RMH....score big time good for you! mornin' at ya too!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey chiceh....santa brought a Wii.....what a blast!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

Me and my girl are dying for a wii. maybe for her birthday!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey RMH....the kids and I are loving it....and we're on holidays until the 7th....whhhoooottt!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

Just gotta love that! Enjoy each and every minute. What games are enjoying most? I'm really looking forward to the boxing game!

Quick question off subject. What's a decent quick dry method? I know I know just wait it will be all good, but I'd like to roll one little blizzie today, a reward for farming so hard. I'm thinking maybe microwave or toaster oven?

Thanks man,


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have used the microwave....dry papertowel on bottom, then damp papertowl on top and 30sec at 50% 3-4 times....works well....but it certainly is ghetto......hahahahahaha


----------



## Hanky (Dec 30, 2007)

wakin and bakin.................................................................................................................................. hehehe....


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks tahoe, that's what I needed to hear.

I've been smoking $60 ounces of 'dirt' so I don't think this can be any more harsh or shitty than that!

I'm smoking a blunt tonight, from my own grow! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

oh what a feeling.....walk on RMH....you go for it.....


----------



## smoke two joints (Dec 30, 2007)

yeh ive done a wake and bake before, me and my mate smoked an 8th in under an hour, we were monged as -.- slept through the whole day =]


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 30, 2007)

Wake, but no bake here. Mornin'...er, afternoon


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you have Guitar Hero? If not get it, great game. I have both 2 & 3 and have rocked them both, lol. I am into the Tomb Raider game now, very an inexpereinced gamer like myself, it is quite the challenge, lol. That Rockstar game looks good to, but you need all the instruments for it and stuff. Dance dance revolution looks and I heard is cool as well. So many games, so little time eh? lol 



tahoe58 said:


> hey chiceh....santa brought a Wii.....what a blast!


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 30, 2007)

DDR is rough, none of the songs are that good and thus I have trouble with it. Or maybe it was just the songs that those people had had, idk. and it's wayyy harder than it looks. lol. Never got big into anything, cept super smash bros. 'n duck hunt.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2007)

Shit I remember Super Mario Bros. now that was addictive, lol. And so was Toejam and Earl, lol. Silly fun games, lol. 



WhatAmIDoing said:


> DDR is rough, none of the songs are that good and thus I have trouble with it. Or maybe it was just the songs that those people had had, idk. and it's wayyy harder than it looks. lol. Never got big into anything, cept super smash bros. 'n duck hunt.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 30, 2007)

Woke up Amsterdam this Moring to some AK47. a little hash.
Cold here. But the Bud is off the page. Very intersting all the different info, everyone here Smokes a lot of Jack heer and White Widow, and PURE. JAck heer 9 cannabis cups. SHROOMS YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

Wake n Bake, Happy New Year's Eve everyone.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2007)

Wake n Baked this morning Chiceh!! Happy New Year's Eve too.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

Same to you godspeed.  Fire it up and bake on.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 31, 2007)

WoooooHaaaaa,,the morning before the night before,,New Years Eve,,sorry I'm late,,hadda go get smokes,,but I'm droppin one in the grinder as we text,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

mornin' folks! top of the day to you this last day of 2007.....WWHHHOOOOTT!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

Morning Hole and Tahoe, Happy New Year! Any resolutions?


----------



## HoLE (Dec 31, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> mornin' folks! top of the day to you this last day of 2007.....WWHHHOOOOTT!


so like,,lets find some hot grower chicks eh,,and see if we can slip em like,,into the seniors hall tonight

Keep on Growin

HoLE


this has been a GWN Production


----------



## HoLE (Dec 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Hole and Tahoe, Happy New Year! Any resolutions?


 my last resolution ever,,I resolve to never make a resolution again

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

yuppers.....sounds like a plan.....this being single again is a totally weird place to be......so strange after being married for almost twenty years....wow! an amazing feeling of independence and freedom....


hahahahahaha...HoLE....I like that....never been big onn that myself for sure.....walk on!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

Ha ha ha, me too, I never keep em so why make em, lol. 



HoLE said:


> my last resolution ever,,I resolve to never make a resolution again
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Ha ha ha, me too, I never keep em so why make em, lol.


thats what I'm sayin,,we barely ever keep them,,so why start the year off lying to people,,at a good party??hahahahahahahaha

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

There are things I plan on doing around here but I wouldn't call them resolutions, lol. I plan on growing and smokin lots more weed, lol 



HoLE said:


> thats what I'm sayin,,we barely ever keep them,,so why start the year off lying to people,,at a good party??hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> There are things I plan on doing around here but I wouldn't call them resolutions, lol. I plan on growing and smokin lots more weed, lol


with ya a 110% on that one Chiceh,,are you throwin,,or goin,,to a party,,or just chillin out

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## medical4de (Dec 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> There are things I plan on doing around here but I wouldn't call them resolutions, lol. I plan on growing and smokin lots more weed, lol


those there are good resolutions.. i should do a late wake and bake.. (i already had half a cup of coffee.. does that make it too late?)

my faviorate breakfast.. grapefruit.. on maple syrup papers lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahahahaha...thats good grapefruit on maple syrup papers.....its only late if you think it is.....perspective....yours wiull always be unique! walk on!


medical4de said:


> those there are good resolutions.. i should do a late wake and bake.. (i already had half a cup of coffee.. does that make it too late?)
> 
> my faviorate breakfast.. grapefruit.. on maple syrup papers lol


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah never too late, lol. I wake n bake all day long, lol 



medical4de said:


> those there are good resolutions.. i should do a late wake and bake.. (i already had half a cup of coffee.. does that make it too late?)
> 
> my faviorate breakfast.. grapefruit.. on maple syrup papers lol


----------



## medical4de (Dec 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Ah never too late, lol. I wake n bake all day long, lol


thats what im talking about


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

Never get high before starting to cook breakfast. Bacon with blueberry pancakes and a bowl of Life cereal and a pot of piping hot java. Good morning to all and happy last wake and bake of 2007.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

hey WN....looking good on the breakfast front! best W/B to you this last day of 2007


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 31, 2007)

oh man! blueberry pancakes!! 
i love any breakfast item with blueberries in it!!!


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

I forgot the homemade maple syrup... Last years reserves still taste great.


----------



## Hanky (Dec 31, 2007)

Well.. I'm not high yet but happy last wake and bake of 2007 .


----------



## pandabear (Dec 31, 2007)

im a wake and bakin too suckas!!! called in one of my 2008 vacation days today, 


I rolled a king size joint with a very slight dash of Newport Light just to let it burn smoothly. Im only smoked 1/3 but already blazed thanks wake and bake 2007


im done for real tho, i will not wake and bake anymore, 


atleast until next year


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 1, 2008)

Good morning wake and bakers. Its 2008, get stoned, its great!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

Good Morning stoners, lol. Happy 1st Wake n Bake of 2008! Fire it up,


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

Guten Morgen hope everyone hadda good safe time last night,,I did,,partied,,ate,,partied smoked,,partied drank,,drank and smoked some more,,partied,,got home,,ate again(not food) ) lol,,hehehe,,betcha HF is smilin this mornin,,hahahaha,,anyway,,time to join in the first Wake n Bake for 08,,,,,,cheeeers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

Good morning all, and Happy Blazin New Year


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey ya'll welcome to 2008.....its gonna be a blast....cheers!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

Still bakin, 2008 is going to be great! I don't have to work for another 5 days, lol. Woot woot!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

woooohaaaaaa Chiceh sweety,,enjoy,,I am too,,and I don't have to work till,,errr,,,,tomorrow

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

me too......not working again till Monday......whooottt!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2008)

Let's fire it up till then Tahoe, woot woot!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2008)

Wake n Bake, still don't have to work, woo hoo!


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

Just rolled a fat spliff with American Spirit and Texada Timewarp.

Life is greeaaaatttt.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2008)

Firing up the bong again, gotta luv the holidays. 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## HoLE (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with ya Chiclet,,re-firin a dooby,,too chilly for work today,,or at least thats my excuse,,and i'm stikkin too it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 2, 2008)

i wish i saved somthing for a wake n bake ;(

time to get on the hunt


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure is chilly, the plow just went by and made a nice moutain at the end of my driveway too. Supossed to be even colder tomorrow. Oh well, just smoke more I guess to stay warm, lol.  



HoLE said:


> I'm with ya Chiclet,,re-firin a dooby,,too chilly for work today,,or at least thats my excuse,,and i'm stikkin too it
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2008)

Wake and Bake peoples, fire it up!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 3, 2008)

waking and baking a s we speak......


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so lovin these holidays, 



stonegrove said:


> waking and baking a s we speak......


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2008)

Another day to Wake n Bake, woot, woot! Who's with me today?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 4, 2008)

Im game. bubble bubble bubble


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 4, 2008)

WAKE N BAKE TOMORROW! ...before i go enroll in my classes... 

You in chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2008)

Hell ya I'm in, nothing better than a "Happy Birthday to me Wake n Bake" eh? See ya tomorrow morning. 



StaySafe420 said:


> WAKE N BAKE TOMORROW! ...before i go enroll in my classes...
> 
> You in chiceh?


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 4, 2008)

We're celebrating your b-day?!?!? Well hell yes! 

C'mon people! Wake-n-bake tomorrow for chiceh! 

Be sure to make a wish before you spark your bowl! Like blowing out the candles... for stoners


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey thanks, so I guess I am gonna need lots and lots of bowls then if they are like candles, gonna be a great start to the day!, lol. 



StaySafe420 said:


> We're celebrating your b-day?!?!? Well hell yes!
> 
> C'mon people! Wake-n-bake tomorrow for chiceh!
> 
> Be sure to make a wish before you spark your bowl! Like blowing out the candles... for stoners


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do it chiceh! One bowl for every year you've been alive on this earth! 

Don't forget the One for good luck

Just for you I'm smoking multiple bowls! well... maybe not "just" for you


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2008)

Well buckle your seat belts kiddies, you are in for a long wait while I smoke all these bowls, lol. 35 (including the one for good luck, lol). 



StaySafe420 said:


> Do it chiceh! One bowl for every year you've been alive on this earth!
> 
> Don't forget the One for good luck
> 
> Just for you I'm smoking multiple bowls! well... maybe not "just" for you


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 4, 2008)

DO IT! seriously... 

I think joints count for 2


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey chiceh! a pre-emptive happy b-day to you! your only getting better! all of our love and best wishes for anther GR8 year for you and those close to you!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Tahoe, I know you will here to Wake n Bake with me, lol. 



tahoe58 said:


> hey chiceh! a pre-emptive happy b-day to you! your only getting better! all of our love and best wishes for anther GR8 year for you and those close to you!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hahahaha....yes....just in case I am a bed slug....and sleep in tomorrow...I've been on vacation so long now....and staying up so late...that I'l lucky to drag my sorry ass outta bed from 8....hahahahahaha....I will try and make sure I'm a full participant though!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

"Happy Birthday Wake n Bake to me!"


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chiceh!!

I will burn one in your honor today!!

Woo Hoo!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

mornin' rise and blaze.....and MOST importantly....a happy b-day to you Chiceh....now git over here, so I can wack your bottom 35 times! hahahahahahaha.....hope you have a GR8 one!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am off to a great start. Tahoe, that will only have to be 34 times, the extra one is for good luck, lol


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 5, 2008)

I see you're up and at em there Tahoe, good mornin buddy!

Harvested my FIRST plant today, woo hoo!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

Now that is something to wake up to eh? lol Good job! How much did you get from it?



Rocky Mountain High said:


> I see you're up and at em there Tahoe, good mornin buddy!
> 
> Harvested my FIRST plant today, woo hoo!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Chiceh!

Don't know yet. I'ma weigh it after drying. I'm hoping for somewhere near a zip or so.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'l take the extra one too....it'll be a little softer, and with Love!

*****EDT***** you MUST use your BEST Barry White voice for that last piece! hahahahaha


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't forget the 'pinch to grow an inch' or is that just for the kiddies?


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy wake and vape to everyone. Happy birthday Chiceh!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

hey hey hey....WN....good mornin' to ya!


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 5, 2008)

Morning, morning, morning.... Too vaped this fine morning. Normally I don't use that vaporizer too much, but I had some time and filled it this morning and wow!!! I have not been this lifted in many years.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

ecellent in the words of John Spiccoli....yea thats MY pizza delivery! hahahahahaha


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy B-day chiceh! How many bowls did you smoke? 

I smoked 3 and picked up the dankest little frosted nugglets i've ever seen... ever 

So I'm gunna bake all day! Peace!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

Still bakin on my b-day, lol. I haven't counted the bowls I've smoked so far today, but I do have a nice buzz, and gonna keep it that way all day.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

excellent choice.....good to know you can and will take the moment to enjoy your special day!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh I am definitely taking the time to enjoy my day. "Happy Birthday to me",lol. 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Oh I am definitely taking the time to enjoy my day. "Happy Birthday to me",lol.
> </IMG></IMG>


HoLE-EEee shit,,I been a victim of a connect/disconnect thread post,,HappY 21'st BirthdaY Chiceh,,(that should get some points)have a safe but stoney one,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 5, 2008)

been high all day! what about you chiceh? Still baked?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

It is still my birthday and I am still buzzing strong.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 5, 2008)

No more buzzing... hit the hash for a bit... you will be only STONED


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

ok,,my Wake n Bake started at 6:30,,now it's 7:24,,is it too early for a beer

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 6, 2008)

HoLE said:


> ok,,my Wake n Bake started at 6:30,,now it's 7:24,,is it too early for a beer
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


no, i have a natty ice......


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

HoLE cracks a 710 ml Labatt Ice,,and raises it up too BigMike,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 6, 2008)

HoLE said:


> HoLE cracks a 710 ml Labatt Ice,,and raises it up too BigMike,,cheers
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


cheers, waiting for kick off.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry,,I don't do much TV sports,,who's kikkin off

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ny Giants.. V.S. Tampa Bay Bucs


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

oh shit,,ok,,I ain't that out there,,just buzzin,,cool,,what time is that at

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 6, 2008)

HoLE said:


> oh shit,,ok,,I ain't that out there,,just buzzin,,cool,,what time is that at
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


1:00 pm est.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

is this a playoff game,,or just a biggie

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 6, 2008)

HoLE said:


> is this a playoff game,,or just a biggie
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


playoff........win or go home !


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

cool,,may just jump on the bandwaggen then,,playoff games are usually the best,,who ya goin for

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you may have a problem Hole, lol. I am waking and baking as we speak. You know something, I don't even feel older either, lol. This is my last day of holidays today, (back to reality tomorrow) gonna make it worth it, lol. 



HoLE said:


> ok,,my Wake n Bake started at 6:30,,now it's 7:24,,is it too early for a beer
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Dr High (Jan 6, 2008)

First wake and bake of 08 for rollitup! its good to start off a fresh new year and a fresh new grow


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

Woot Woot! What's up Doc? What you growing this time? 



Dr High said:


> First wake and bake of 08 for rollitup! its good to start off a fresh new year and a fresh new grow


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I think you may have a problem Hole, lol. I am waking and baking as we speak. You know something, I don't even feel older either, lol. This is my last day of holidays today, (back to reality tomorrow) gonna make it worth it, lol.


only problem I got is I have to go for smokes,,lol,,brb,,and enjoy to the fullest Chiclet

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 6, 2008)

morning!! been baking for a few and bout to go play paintball! pretty stoked.

happy belated bday chiceh!! hope it was a blast!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

It was a blast, thanks. Went out last night for dinner with friends and such. Got really stoned all day. I plan to do the same today cause I gotta go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 6, 2008)

Awake and rebaked. Good morning again folks! Had a pleasant afternoon Ice fishing yesterday and today is relax time!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

Where u at Willie, itis pretty mild here for ice fishin, lol. 
Keep that buzz going, lol. 



WillieNelson said:


> Awake and rebaked. Good morning again folks! Had a pleasant afternoon Ice fishing yesterday and today is relax time!


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 6, 2008)

Currently, I am in the middle of the U.S. and about as north as you can go. If I loaded a pack and grabbed my snowshoes I could be in Canada before sunfall. Love the northwoods though. I could never trade it.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 6, 2008)

hey Willie,,hey Chiceh,,fishing is fun,,rebaked sounds good too

Keep on Growin

HoLE

hashish for brekky,,weed for brunch


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

Rebaking is great, I will do it all day long.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 6, 2008)

WillieNelson said:


> I like ganja best of all
> Winter, summer, spring, or fall
> Every morning when I awake
> I *rollitup* and soon am baked.


From the poetry contest.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

mornin' all folks....high and low east and west....another fine day on this planet we call earth...


----------



## Pizip (Jan 6, 2008)

morning!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey pizip! god morning to you too!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 6, 2008)

good morning all, chiceh, tahoe, willie, love the wake and bake!

What


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

RMH....hey man...what...what? ...what?


----------



## Hanky (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning .


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry don't know where that what came from!?


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 6, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> good morning all, chiceh, tahoe, willie, love the wake and bake!
> 
> _What_


 
It came form there. The _What_ on the end... What, what? What!!!


----------



## Hanky (Jan 6, 2008)

er... wtf what?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

huh? what? huh? what? ...ok ok ok.....now I AM confused...hehehehehehe!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

What? what is going on? I am not too sure, lol. Still bakin though, lol.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 6, 2008)

can I still wake and bake if its 3 in the afternoon?


----------



## Hanky (Jan 6, 2008)

of course. The early ones are GGGREEEAATTTTT. But They're still GGGGOOOOOOOODDDD if you do it in the AFFTERNOOOONNN>>


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2008)

You can Wake n Bake anytime, that starts the day off to a great start and keep that buzz going all day long. Just like it is always 4:20 in my world, lol.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

WAKE AND BAKE!!! I loaded all my pieces by my bed, so this morning i just rolled over and burned two bongs, a bubbler, and a doob... I passed out and just woke up again. Very stoned


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy lunch and bake. Being self employed, I laid myself off this morning for a week or two and now I can wake and bake with all y'all for a while. Now that my family is growing older amd I am secure financially, I am loving my abilitly to finally start acting like I am my own boss.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been waking and baking everyday for about the last 4 months...think it's about time to take a break from my good friend Jane.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

you'll feel that way for about a couple hours... then it'll be time to toke up

for me that time is now... you in?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 11, 2008)

nah, seriously, I just failed a pre-employment drug test. I am beginning to feel like the biggest loser in the world lately.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know the feeling... haven't worked in a while... feels pretty low

but, what is money? it's not real... working for survival isnt how life was meant to be. Don't feel like a loser... Pot is normal, and we should smoke it plentifully! Just keep applying! we'll do it together, how's that sound?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 11, 2008)

pt is normal...lol...if it really was socially normalized I would have a fucking job right now instead of sitting around smoking weed. even my bf says i smoke too much. i'm taking a toking break. 30 days.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

ouch... 30?! well, do what ever feels right to you. Me on the other hand? I hve a fat sack of VERY potent herbal and I'm about to Exxxpppaaannnddd my mind. 

But, i know how you feel... i've felt that way many times when im broke and need work (which is now)... Weed's not the problem though... my transportation has a broken tranny


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 11, 2008)

I feel a little better about my life now...wtf is a tranny? oh, no i don't 'cuz I just got another ticket for driving without insurance and operating an unlicensed vehicle...no money to pay for car responsibilities when you have no job. court date, big ass fine, and 4 more points on my license. warrant for my arrest if I don't pay the fine too. I'm pretty fucked. shouldn't be getting fucked up. I like to get high when I'm feeling good about life, not as a way of making myself feel better when things are shitty...but that's just me.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I feel a little better about my life now...wtf is a tranny? oh, no i don't 'cuz I just got another ticket for driving without insurance and operating an unlicensed vehicle...no money to pay for car responsibilities when you have no job. court date, big ass fine, and 4 more points on my license. warrant for my arrest if I don't pay the fine too. I'm pretty fucked. shouldn't be getting fucked up. I like to get high when I'm feeling good about life, not as a way of making myself feel better when things are shitty...but that's just me.


My god... you're my twin

Two broken vehicles, one on a $6,000 loan which can't be paid cause i don't have a job which i can't get cause i have no transportation because my truck has a broken transmission (tranny). I got two BULLSHIT tickets! one for going 74 in a 70 in rush our traffic... Another for turning around in a neighborhood and got a "illegal u-turn within 300 yards of the crescent of an upcoming hill" WTF?!?!?! 

can't pay 'em

It's a very scary feeling, and with that weighing on me, sometimes smoking feels bad because i don't feel that im accomplishing my goals. but in due time things will be resolved. problems do go away... We will find good work, and smoking is awesome so enjoy it while you can


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Morning People, Wake n Bake, It was a long week, gotta luv it.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yo chiceh. You stoner you!!!!!!!!!*

* I'm wif ya. Totally baked far too early in the morning but gotta LUV it for sure.*


Chiceh said:


> Good Morning People, Wake n Bake, It was a long week, gotta luv it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2008)

I only get to wake n bake on the weekends. Gotta start that day off good, lol. And remember, I have a little one here that gets up really early, lol. 



Lacy said:


> *Yo chiceh. You stoner you!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> * I'm wif ya. Totally baked far too early in the morning but gotta LUV it for sure.*


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 12, 2008)

good morning all just had a few blasts of bermease honey oil i made. Wow this is really good.Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice, I haven't had honey oil in years. I am smoking my favorite bubble gum this morning. 



Bear's Blunts said:


> good morning all just had a few blasts of bermease honey oil i made. Wow this is really good.Peace


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yes this is true about the waking and baking during the weekdays BUT luckily I can wake and bake everyday. *
*Well...most days.*

*I haven't had honey oil in years but i read that fdd has a good recipe for some kinda different type of honey oil. Its most like honey oil little rockettes or somethin. *
*Apparently its REALLY good. I am gonna try and make some next time. I just get really weary about using gases and stuff. *

*I was given a 1/4 from a friend of bubble gum at christmas time. It really tastes like bubble gum BUT I have to admit. Mines Better by far.  Than the stuff I got. I bet if chiceh had grown it , it would have been the bomb.*


Chiceh said:


> Nice, I haven't had honey oil in years. I am smoking my favorite bubble gum this morning.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2008)

Ha ha that is funny you say bomb, cause I am growing THC Bomb right now, lol. I do like the strong sativas. I have some diesel to smoke too. I only wish I could grow my buds to the intensity I like to smoke it, lol. Unitl then I have to buy it. 



Lacy said:


> *Yes this is true about the waking and baking during the weekdays BUT luckily I can wake and bake everyday. *
> *Well...most days.*
> 
> *I haven't had honey oil in years but i read that fdd has a good recipe for some kinda different type of honey oil. Its most like honey oil little rockettes or somethin. *
> ...


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 12, 2008)

the stuff i made i let sit out over night to let all the butane evaporate off this morning i scraped it out andi can handle it with my hands like silly pilly putty.but not for to long it warms up and then sticks to everything.Peace


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 12, 2008)

Good morning Wake and Bakers!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

mornin' folks! some interesting 'round-the-bong conversation.....so Chiech...you are smoking more than ur growing? I often wonder about that....what's it like buying when you're growing.....my whole reason to grow is I don't buy....for a whole variety of reasons.....anyhoo....honey oil.....that was my wake-and-bake special in highschool and univ. soo much fun!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats part of why I'm growing as well, tired of paying for DIRT!

I'm still buying a zip a week for blunts, can't wait till the crops catch up with me!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2008)

Wake n Bake, I slept in! woot woot!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2008)

jeezzzz,,I was halfway through the doob and seen the thread pop -up ,,you did sleep in today,,mornin Chiclet,,Wake n Bake,,start your day right!!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2008)

I stayed up way too late last night, my daughter was at grandma's for a sleep over, lol.  So I slept in and now starting the day off wake n bake style. Gota luv it, 



HoLE said:


> jeezzzz,,I was halfway through the doob and seen the thread pop -up ,,you did sleep in today,,mornin Chiclet,,Wake n Bake,,start your day right!!
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

ecellent....excellent across this land! mornin' folks! how's she hanging?


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2008)

mornin T,,,hope all is well,,actually having a tea this morning,,(beer store don't open till ,,like 11 eh),,lol Wake n Bake

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 13, 2008)

actually having a tea, hole?

You say that like you've even surprised yourself...

have a nice day!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hahahahaha...tea is good in the morning when accompanied by the appropriate smoke! glad to see ur enjoying ur morn. Me too.....watch Hoodwinked (animation Disney) last night....I got watch that the next time I get some shroomies.....that is a twisted bizarre children's animation! funny to the max!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha, the big strong roofer man is drinking tea, lol. 



skunkushybrid said:


> actually having a tea, hole?
> 
> You say that like you've even surprised yourself...
> 
> have a nice day!


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 13, 2008)

good good morning ppl just rolled a purple kush with bermease honey oil.yummy wish i could share this the wife still sleeping lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

whoa...that sounds incredibly delicious.....did you make the oil? hmmmmm.....oil.....so many fond wonderful memories of oil......


Bear's Blunts said:


> good good morning ppl just rolled a purple kush with bermease honey oil.yummy wish i could share this the wife still sleeping lol.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 13, 2008)

yuppers sure did.used the butane method with a extractor i made.i love the honey great pain reliever .


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

honey oil.......nectar of the gods......just warms the heart to even contemplate that feeling!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey hey there Wake and Bakers, what's UP?


----------



## LarsUlrich (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah, nothing like sleeping in on sunday, then waking up to a nice bowl to set the mood for a nice long day of cooking. Think i'll make cabbage rolls and fresh bread today.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hmmm....homemade cabbage rolls and fresh bread.......my daughter made the most awesome whipped shortbread cookies yesterday! they are heavenly!


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 14, 2008)

Late wake and bake today. Loving the unemployment time. I wish I had done this sooner!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

WillieNelson said:


> Late wake and bake today. Loving the unemployment time. I wish I had done this sooner!


what's happenin Willie,,cheers man,,I been up for a couple,,and enjoying a weather day off,,cheers man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

woke up at 5 and definitely baked out

now i'm not high... Need to sneak off for a quick toke


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> woke up at 5 and definitely baked out
> 
> now i'm not high... Need to sneak off for a quick toke


you don't need to sneak off there StaySafe,,just stand beside me and ex-hale

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 14, 2008)

any of you guys know about wiring a PC fan to a mains power outlet? i just tried lol failed miserably, i think it was because the plug i used was too powerfull or not enough,but either it popd and the fan went up in smoke lol. i think i need to have a fan that can withstand a current higher than the wire can emit thus preventing it from surgin, but im baked. HHEELLPP my seeds will be germinated in 1 day!!!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

why aren't you wiring to the pc?


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 14, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> why aren't you wiring to the pc?


cuz i want to grow skunk in the case as an experiment lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2008)

Wake n Bake! I am now an "Elite Member", gotta celebrate, lol.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake! I am now an "Elite Member", gotta celebrate, lol.


I'm with ya on that one,,and I'm Alive!! )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2008)

I am glad you are alive Holey , lol. It must be pretty damn cold this week roofing? You better fire it up, lol. 



HoLE said:


> I'm with ya on that one,,and I'm Alive!! )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am glad you are alive Holey , lol. It must be pretty damn cold this week roofing? You better fire it up, lol.


don't know if ya seen this Chiceh,, https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/44635-im-alive.html ,,think I can call isurance??,,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 19, 2008)

What's up Wake and Bakers?

Good morning to all.

Farm Hard


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

Chiceh, HooLE and RHM....hey there ho there hows it goin' there?


----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 19, 2008)

Where did the elite system come from? I was gone for a few days and maybe a little too stoned or something., but I log-in and am surrounded by elitists... Fire it up and forget. Happy wake and bake everyone. -21 degrees F without the wind this morning. Fireing up two different ways


----------



## HoLE (Jan 19, 2008)

WillieNelson said:


> Where did the elite system come from? I was gone for a few days and maybe a little too stoned or something., but I log-in and am surrounded by elitists... Fire it up and forget. Happy wake and bake everyone. -21 degrees F without the wind this morning. Fireing up two different ways


mornin RMH,,,,hey tahoe,,waddup Willie,,,Elite means you paid for a subscription to RIU,,or made a donation,,check it out,,it's cheap,,and supports the site we all love to come to

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey man....light away....for me? this was a subscription type opportunity to give sumthin back to RIU.....keep warm man....


WillieNelson said:


> Where did the elite system come from? I was gone for a few days and maybe a little too stoned or something., but I log-in and am surrounded by elitists... Fire it up and forget. Happy wake and bake everyone. -21 degrees F without the wind this morning. Fireing up two different ways


----------



## stemseed (Jan 19, 2008)

tahoe ur cool too  stay up.
n t0ke up 

SteM SeEd!


----------



## Sosure (Jan 19, 2008)

wake and bake!


----------



## stemseed (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 19, 2008)

i accidentally got drunk and smoked all my stash..  i think it was a mistake. no wake and bake..


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

can't sleep,,been up since 6,,held off till now,,,my morning tea and thc is ready,,,Wake N Bake time

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 20, 2008)

cant sleep. cause my lights need to go off at 6am 

so i burned my wake an bake.

im on  number



so...with that in mind...

i smoked  before i smoked ....there for i must smoke  more.

right?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2008)

Wake n Bake folks,


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 20, 2008)

joint number five and im juuust about ready for a morning nap!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2008)

I better catch up then, I just started, lol


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I better catch up then, I just started, lol


Mornin Chiceh,,you must be caught up by now,,so let's go,,time for the real one Wakeeeeeeee N Bakeeeeeeee

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

mornin mornin folks....good to see ev eryones walking on in a fine manner! ......I told confession in my thread....I AM SO STONED!....hahahahahaha!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, im choong as fuck.


----------



## diosa (Jan 20, 2008)

hubby's at work... that's all i've been doing.


----------



## Pizip (Jan 20, 2008)

lalalalalalalala elmos world!!! good morning highhhhhhh oh snap i i i think yo gabba gabba is on y'all man o man im so hmmm i got a morning pic but its takn to long to get it so right


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 20, 2008)

i made it to 5 and a half joints, passed out and forgot to do what i had to do today!....

Time for the Second Wake an bake of the day then...


----------



## stemseed (Jan 20, 2008)

im at lunch in bake 
or more like bake n lunch =)

Stem


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2008)

Still bakin, cause I am awake, lol.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Still bakin, cause I am awake, lol.


'

 yea
just finished off my stash, gunna restock tmrw


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hey chiceh. It's monday and I did a wakin'& bakin' this morning and I'm still bakin' *

*hope to see your grow journal up soon. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 26, 2008)

Wake n Bake yall, lol


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 26, 2008)

ahh puff puff pass.hows everyone this morning well here anyways. Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I am up, the snow plows woke me up this morning, lol. So Wake n Bake I guess, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Well I am up, the snow plows woke me up this morning, lol. So Wake n Bake I guess, lol. Fire it up.


mornin Chiceh,,I get up all week at 5-30,,then comes Sunday ,,I could sleep in ,,but can;t,,at 5-30 my eyes bing open,,and can't re-close,,lol,,prolly had enough beers and hoots last night to tranquilize a White Rhino,,hehehe,,but here I sit alone like a White Widow,,er,,well I need to get inspirational to finish up my new Garden,,,so Wake n Bake it is,,cheers sweety,,have a good one

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2008)

I am having a dilema today, my water heater needs to be looked cause it is running water out of the hose hanging on the side which is not good. I rent it so they are coming today to fix or replace it. My dilema is, my mylar grow room is 6 feet away from this water heater!. My basement is not finished, therefore I have put up a sheet as a wall, moved a fridge and freezer to block off the water heater side as to not let you go on the other side. I have tarped off the light escaping. They don't smell too much cause they are vegging, but I am still worried. Help please. 



HoLE said:


> mornin Chiceh,,I get up all week at 5-30,,then comes Sunday ,,I could sleep in ,,but can;t,,at 5-30 my eyes bing open,,and can't re-close,,lol,,prolly had enough beers and hoots last night to tranquilize a White Rhino,,hehehe,,but here I sit alone like a White Widow,,er,,well I need to get inspirational to finish up my new Garden,,,so Wake n Bake it is,,cheers sweety,,have a good one
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am having a dilema today, my water heater needs to be looked cause it is running water out of the hose hanging on the side which is not good. I rent it so they are coming today to fix or replace it. My dilema is, my mylar grow room is 6 feet away from this water heater!. My basement is not finished, therefore I have put up a sheet as a wall, moved a fridge and freezer to block off the water heater side as to not let you go on the other side. I have tarped off the light escaping. They don't smell too much cause they are vegging, but I am still worried. Help please.


this is why it's good to have friends in the construction trade,,,do the best you can Chiceh,,and try to feel the guy out immediately as he pulls in and hops out his vehicle,,decide right then and there ,,either to worry,,or not to,,if you got it covered,,there would be no reason for him to look there,,stay by him the HoLE time,,do not let him outta your sight,,if he doesn't see it with his own eyes,,it would leave him questioning himself,,,heresay gets thrown outta court,,completely,,but I bet you have no probs with him,,good luck,,and if ya end up needing a good lawyer,,call me,,I know the best,,but you won't,,you are prepared and ready for him

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Hole, you are right, he would have no reason to go over there, and I will stay there with him the whole time, just in case. If he has to bring a new one in, he will have to go through my garage, where I smoke the weed, lol. Oh well eh? lol. 



HoLE said:


> this is why it's good to have friends in the construction trade,,,do the best you can Chiceh,,and try to feel the guy out immediately as he pulls in and hops out his vehicle,,decide right then and there ,,either to worry,,or not to,,if you got it covered,,there would be no reason for him to look there,,stay by him the HoLE time,,do not let him outta your sight,,if he doesn't see it with his own eyes,,it would leave him questioning himself,,,heresay gets thrown outta court,,completely,,but I bet you have no probs with him,,good luck,,and if ya end up needing a good lawyer,,call me,,I know the best,,but you won't,,you are prepared and ready for him
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks Hole, you are right, he would have no reason to go over there, and I will stay there with him the whole time, just in case. If he has to bring a new one in, he will have to go through my garage, where I smoke the weed, lol. Oh well eh? lol.


these days so many people smoke it,,he won't care,,like I said,,long as he don't see the plants and lights,,I was gonna say good luck,,but you won't need it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2008)

Snow Day! Woot Woot. What better way to start a snow day off to a great start. Wake n Bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cheers ..My bowl is packed


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2008)

Its an ICE day here we are having an ice storm


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2008)

I hate snow, but luv snow days, lol


----------



## jeremy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ice here too. Its nasty


----------



## HoLE (Feb 1, 2008)

mornin everyone,,hope all is well,,snowin here NEAR the steel city( ) Chiceh),wake and bake is what I did,,even though I got a bit of a cold,,and my throat is killing me,,I'll pass on the cigs today,,but not the weeds,,luckily my smoke is smoothe,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2008)

Heya Holey, you drying those buds yet? 



HoLE said:


> mornin everyone,,hope all is well,,snowin here NEAR the steel city( ) Chiceh),wake and bake is what I did,,even though I got a bit of a cold,,and my throat is killing me,,I'll pass on the cigs today,,but not the weeds,,luckily my smoke is smoothe,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Feb 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Holey, you drying those buds yet?


I am so and thxs for askin,,they have been hanging for 5 days today,,how long should they hang in the dark before I break it up and jar it??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 1, 2008)

had off work today due to the sleet in the area. Wake in bakin all mornin long ha.


----------



## jeremy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hole, your near the steel city too? Nice... <3 Pens


----------



## HoLE (Feb 1, 2008)

jeremy said:


> Hole, your near the steel city too? Nice... <3 Pens


are we both talkin Hammytown

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 1, 2008)

I think hes talking Pittsburgh man.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2008)

Im in Northeastern,Pa and its been hailing and sleeting here for a good 4 hrs .. everything is closed ... except my sack .. I'm blazing away


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 1, 2008)

yea man i just finished my sack... Bout a g of some danky dank. I'm just chillen listen to music till like 11 to call my boy peace.


----------



## jeremy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah I meant Pitts, wrong steel city lol oops


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 3, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it after sleeping in too!, lol


----------



## dankforall (Feb 3, 2008)

I love to wake n bake, then go back to sleep, then wake n bake again!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

morning there folks....waken baken children of Sunday morn......cheers to y'all!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Mornin to you as well tahoe. I'd be glad to wake n bake with y'all but the first doob of the day already kicked my ass. And then the bong hit made me want to get the sleep that I didn't get last night staying up on here ... and now i need to burn a cigarette after my buddy decided to show up and smoke a superbowl doob ... lol what a mornin already ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

ain't it GRAND! thanks for sharing man!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup, grand is definately one word for it lol. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to make it through this birthday / superbowl party this afternoon.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

most importantly .....walk on! hahahahaha....look back.....but walk on! happy birthday/superparty......blow your socks off!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 3, 2008)

Mornin peeps,,,whew,,almost didn;t make it,,I actually slept in today,,had some friends over last night so I was up late,,,,but I made it and I'm Rolled and Ready,,,,,,,Wake n Bake!!!!!!!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey HoLE....goo to see ya....trust you had a swell time last night....now....onto enjoying the morning....well......getting LATE mroning fur u! hahahahaha!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 3, 2008)

Wake & Bake is my favorite way to enjoy the blessed herb. There is nothing better than brewing a pot of coffee and rolling a fat doober. Turn the music up an go! A great way to start a weekend. Makes house cleaning enjoyable.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 9, 2008)

Wake n Bake! Woot woot. I luv the weekends. Except for the snow that is falling today.


----------



## Audio (Feb 9, 2008)

Just had a nice wake n bake with the RooR


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 9, 2008)

morning folks....joining in for this fine day's W/B....its -32C with a windchill of -43C and my plane to Florida leaves in 4 1/2 hours! whhooooottttt!!!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 9, 2008)

mornin all,,Wake n Bake is where it's at,,I'm grindin as we speak,,have a good one Chiceh and Audio,,and enjoy your trip tahoe,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey HoLE man....grind it up, and puff....puff......the trip should be a blast....catchya on the flip-side!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunday morning,,weather is crap,,but the weed is good,,been up and stoned since 5 ,,but didn't wanna wake ya's,,but now it's 7:43 and I'm re-lighting,,,so get the fuk up,,and Wake n Bake

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm with ya ... Cheers


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2008)

cheers k-vette,,what you up so early for this morning

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm up early everyday.. Im a early riser


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just finishing up a bowl of some purple kush I scored a few days ago ..


----------



## dopemansdopeman (Feb 10, 2008)

wake and bake has officaly begun for2-10-08, I just smoked .8 of some lemon and I think I may be sizzeled not baked .


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

Im Baked thats for sure ....


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2008)

dopemansdopeman said:


> wake and bake has officaly begun for2-10-08, I just smoked .8 of some lemon and I think I may be sizzeled not baked .


HoLE looks jealously,,,,droolssssss,,mmmmmmmm,,I like sizzeled,,thing is I still function pretty good even sizzeled,,I think it's a mindset or something,,or maybe I'm sizzeled too,,and just don't know it,,roflmao

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2008)

me to k-vette,,even after a night of blitzing,,5-5:30,,BING,,the eyes open,,that's fukked

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## dopemansdopeman (Feb 10, 2008)

korvette... I wsh I had more puple kush . I ran out on yesterdays wake and bake.... oh well them lemon is doing its job.


----------



## dopemansdopeman (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah hole you sizzeled you just dont know , a long night of baking and startin over early is how you get sizzled fast. Is it a problem when the first thing you think of is smoking one right after you take a piss.and before you wipe the sleep out your eye.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

dopemansdopeman said:


> korvette... I wsh I had more puple kush . I ran out on yesterdays wake and bake.... oh well them lemon is doing its job.



Yea well the dude who I get mine from is starting to be a dick... i used to be able to score a Z off him for $300 , Now he is trying to up the ante to $400.. I said fuck you ..... Ive been buying from you for 3 yrs an ounce every other week and you wanna jack me .. well fuck you i said to myself ..i started hording seeds and equip.. when my Renters lease comes up in 30 days I'm kicking them out and growing my own ... I'm tired of HIGH weed prices and all the shit you gotta go through to score decent buds .. I just want to smoke and be left alone ..


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2008)

dopemansdopeman said:


> yeah hole you sizzeled you just dont know , a long night of baking and startin over early is how you get sizzled fast. Is it a problem when the first thing you think of is smoking one right after you take a piss.and before you wipe the sleep out your eye.


absolutely not,,,,,it's a ritual

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

dopemansdopeman said:


> yeah hole you sizzeled you just dont know , a long night of baking and startin over early is how you get sizzled fast. Is it a problem when the first thing you think of is smoking one right after you take a piss.and before you wipe the sleep out your eye.


That's not a problem for me... mary jane is the last thing I see at night and the first thing I see in the morning. 

Except for this morning, my having a break in growing has done me no favours. So I didn't get a smoke. First time in years.

In desperation I've managed to find some old trim that I'd already made oil out of. It was still sitting in the extractor. So I just bought a tin of butane, poured it through and made enough to get stoned.

So a little late this morning... but I got there in the end.


----------



## Orangeman (Feb 10, 2008)

It's like every marijuana I go to there's a constant ongoing wake n bake thread lol. But I understand why, some of my favorite memories happened with waken n baken...really.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 10, 2008)

Wake n Bake , I really slept in today, got some catchin up to do.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake , I really slept in today, got some catchin up to do.





I'd say you do ..1/2 the day is gone ...


----------



## yeah okay 1 (Feb 10, 2008)

we usually wake and bake every day


----------



## Buzzkill (Feb 10, 2008)

I wake and bake then go to church.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2008)

Wake n Bake, day off me today and tomorrow. Woot woot, lol


----------



## HoLE (Feb 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, day off me today and tomorrow. Woot woot, lol


mornin Chiceh,,just got back from a wasted drive into T.O.,,,already wake n baked on the drive,,time for the home version,,Wake n Bake!!!!!!!Enjoy your time off )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2008)

Tooo cold to work on the roofs eh hole? Damn it is cold. I guess i will have to fire it up. 



HoLE said:


> mornin Chiceh,,just got back from a wasted drive into T.O.,,,already wake n baked on the drive,,time for the home version,,Wake n Bake!!!!!!!Enjoy your time off )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2008)

wake n bake
then typed out 2 essays
now im bakin again and gettin ready for my 
noon class
::


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2008)

I miss roofing .....I had a ton of great times pounding out roofs .. The cast of characters that come though the doors every year ... and for whatever reason there is NOTHING like a few iced cold beers after a good day on a roof ... Im getting too old to get up and down all day so give me a helper and a nail gun and get outta my way ............


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the wake n bake...


----------



## 000420 (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm up........smoking some Jock Horror....mmm....spicy.......


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 12, 2008)

im ready for art school


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 12, 2008)

What was I doing?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2008)

mmm wake an bake round 3.....fight
Stoner Twin powers...
ACTIVATE
form of, bong!
shape of, Lighter!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 13, 2008)

Definitely need to Wake n Bake today before shoveling out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey chiceh....more snow and cold weather huh......good luck with that.....springs coming...../b inn the meantime!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2008)

Wake n Bake, Woot, woot! a long weekend too. Thanks Canada, for Family Day, lol


----------



## bongspit (Feb 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, Woot, woot! a long weekend too. Thanks Canada, for Family Day, lol


family day?


----------



## HippiePower (Feb 16, 2008)

After you wake n' bake your gonna need some sjake n' bake...hahaha MUNCHIES!!


----------



## wes87t (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup, brand new holiday thanks to the premier!

....mmmmm wake n bake ......


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya a new holiday we get this year. Woot, woot! Check it out:

Family Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





bongspit said:


> family day?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

Wake n Bake peoples,


----------



## HoLE (Feb 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake peoples,


mornin Chiceh,,I'm with ya this mornin,,Wake n Bake )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

Heya Holey, oh it's goriwn, how about your gardens, how are they coming along? Up for chat today?



HoLE said:


> mornin Chiceh,,I'm with ya this mornin,,Wake n Bake )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Feb 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Holey, oh it's goriwn, how about your gardens, how are they coming along? Up for chat today?


things are good,,thxs for asking,,I may be off to work,,still debating,,this Wake n Bake will help me decide

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

That freezing rain is still comin eh? That sure would make me stay home, lol. 



HoLE said:


> things are good,,thxs for asking,,I may be off to work,,still debating,,this Wake n Bake will help me decide
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Feb 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That freezing rain is still comin eh? That sure would make me stay home, lol.


did you just swear a four letter word at me,,RAIN,,,, I just checked the forecast,,90 per cent freezing rain and rain ;-(

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm 1/2 awake and just packed the 1st bowl of the day ... Cheers


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't really go to sleep last night, so any time i smoke today, it'll feel like a wake n bake. SOooooo tiredddd


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv our government for giving us this holiday, Family Day rocks!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, gotta luv our government for giving us this holiday, Family Day rocks!



on bowl # 3 I'm CRISPY


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Korvette, is that your dog in your avatar? He looks like my black lab Chester, lol. I am starting to sizzle myself. Gotta luv it eh?


----------



## BCflyzz (Feb 18, 2008)

this maybe weird or a bit revealing but right now im taking a shit and smokin a giant spliff, while the hot shower runs...I do it all the time...it makes me feel refreshed as hell when I step out..im like "What the fuck!" 

incase you were wondering, I have my laptop in the bathroom.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey Korvette, is that your dog in your avatar? He looks like my black lab Chester, lol. I am starting to sizzle myself. Gotta luv it eh?



Well It was my dog .. That was my male Lab Sammy .. I had to put him down 2 thanksgivings ago. He was old 14 and his kidneys shut down, (I think it might of had to do with that bad dog food thing .But its too late to know .. he was a great dog ,I have a female now . and also 2 male English springers ...

I miss Sammy ... alot


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2008)

I love dogs, couldn't imagine life without them. I have 2 labs, a white one Bosco and the black one Chester. Growing up I had a schnauzer named Harold. 



korvette1977 said:


> Well It was my dog .. That was my male Lab Sammy .. I had to put him down 2 thanksgivings ago. He was old 14 and his kidneys shut down, (I think it might of had to do with that bad dog food thing .But its too late to know .. he was a great dog ,I have a female now . and also 2 male English springers ...
> 
> I miss Sammy ... alot


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 18, 2008)

with out dogs, those really high moments spent with no humans around would be alot less unfulfilling..


bong rip? bong?


bong anyone?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I love dogs, couldn't imagine life without them. I have 2 labs, a white one Bosco and the black one Chester. Growing up I had a schnauzer named Harold.




yea we are a dog friendly household too.. As long as I remember Ive always had a dog.. Labs are great dogs .. I'll always have a lab


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 18, 2008)

1 pure bred black lab and 1 blue fawn american pit

both boys 
11 month lab, 6 month pit

never had happier dogs ever

but i have had smarter

i jest, they listen better than most adult humans i've met


----------



## Pizzzh (Feb 18, 2008)

presidents day is swaaeeet..
smoking my first bowl of today, i'm running low tho going to have to pick some up today


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2008)

Presidents day? We have Family Day today in Ontario Canada, gotta luv it. 



Pizzzh said:


> presidents day is swaaeeet..
> smoking my first bowl of today, i'm running low tho going to have to pick some up today


----------



## HoLE (Feb 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Presidents day? We have Family Day today in Ontario Canada, gotta luv it.


 
ok,,,,don't tell me you just woke up?????but if ya didn't,,I'm ready to Bake anyway Chiclet )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 18, 2008)

I still have school and work and then school again today, so no wake n bake for me... but I will get a bake tonight... or I will not be a happy staysafe


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2008)

Scroll down badboy, lol. I have been awake a long time so far. 



HoLE said:


> ok,,,,don't tell me you just woke up?????but if ya didn't,,I'm ready to Bake anyway Chiclet )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2008)

wakin bakin an takin care of my ladies,
all before school, groceries, and saving the day before bedtime.


*bubble bubble bubble whissssssssk*

exhale

*cough cough*



ahhhhhhh[sigh of relief]


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 19, 2008)

wake n bake!


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 22, 2008)

thats hilarious Dude!!!

always time fer a weekday wake n bake son!!


----------



## KMFG (Feb 22, 2008)

i havent had a wake and bake in a whiiiiile and i just had one and they are so amazing.


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

this morning was a Wake n Bake.
it's 9:30pm now - think i'm gonna roll one


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 23, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it, lol


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Feb 23, 2008)

Good morning wake and bakers!!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 24, 2008)

Wake n Bake, morning all.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2008)

830 wake an bake


----------



## voodoo child (Feb 24, 2008)

nothing better, I'm listening to pink floyd also


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2008)

im listening to...

the toadies - possum kingdom


my girlfriend likes it

she swears the plants like it too


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 24, 2008)

Good idea, thanks.



voodoo child said:


> nothing better, I'm listening to pink floyd also


----------



## voodoo child (Feb 24, 2008)

hey no prob. I've finished the whole dark side of the moon, interstellar overdrive, echoes and now PULSE (live) is playing


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good idea, thanks.


i second that pink floyd idea. letme go get my ceedee's


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 27, 2008)

Good Morning!!! Bong Rips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr j2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like to hit my vaporizer in the morning right before I get in the shower almost everyday. It makes the shower way better, feels great, and it wakes me up which I need since I never get a full night's sleep. I love smoking in the morning it's so relaxing


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been smokin all day trying to ease my pains. If I am not at work, I like to be high.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have been smokin all day trying to ease my pains. If I am not at work, I like to be high.


lmao thats funny im the same way. good to see you hope your pains are gone.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 27, 2008)

waken fuck then bake or vice versa


----------



## dankforall (Mar 1, 2008)

Good morning everyone!! I just had my dailey wake n bake it was great. I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## voodoo child (Mar 1, 2008)

hay I'm wide awake and pretty high, good morning everybody!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2008)

You got me, I waked n baked, long ago, then got caught up cloning.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 2, 2008)

Morning all, Wake n Bake


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 2, 2008)

gotta save the bit i have for a *break and bake* on my work break. makes the customers so much friendlier.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

lol i forgot about this thread. nothing like a fat bowl to help the day roll lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 3, 2008)

Ya ya, I have to work all this week so no wake n bake for me till saturday, lol But next week March Break, I am off all week and plan to wake n bake everyday, lol.


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 3, 2008)

Firing up the grill as soon as I shovel a path through the snow to get there.
Ribeyes ready, vaporizer loaded and I'm nearly ready to go....Would this be a steak and bake??????????????????????????????????????????or maybe a bake and steak?????


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 3, 2008)

Bake and steak and bake, lol 



flowergurl said:


> Firing up the grill as soon as I shovel a path through the snow to get there.
> Ribeyes ready, vaporizer loaded and I'm nearly ready to go....Would this be a steak and bake??????????????????????????????????????????or maybe a bake and steak?????


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm thinkin...bake...shovel...bake...steak...bake...hot tub...bake....





Chiceh said:


> Bake and steak and bake, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh ya, no shovlin for me, it is raining and melting all the snow. 
Puddles everywhere, lol


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 3, 2008)

63 here yesterday then freezing rain, sleet and four MORE inches of the white stuff last night...ish...is it spring yet?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 3, 2008)

Where u at again flowergurl? I am in Canada, Southern Ontario


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 3, 2008)

Snowy, windy, cold, friggin middle of the US..............just on the edge of the buckle of the bible belt....not sure how I got here...but here is it for anther 9 years until I retire.


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> Snowy, windy, cold, friggin middle of the US..............just on the edge of the buckle of the bible belt....not sure how I got here...but here is it for anther 9 years until I retire.


hey i was born and raised in this mid west us bull shit weather

the summers are hot and humid 

the winters are frigid and snowy

and the in betweens are perfect!!!


----------



## cannaboy (Mar 3, 2008)

INBETWEEN IS ALWAYS PERFECT....LOL


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

it is but back on topic

i have NEVER wake and baked.........allways been up for like 5 hrs before we could find weed


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

i got half a bowl

my dad just left

my mom wont be home for an hour

gimmie 5 mins haha


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 3, 2008)

You gotta save soem next time for the morning, Wakin n Bakin is the best.  



drobro23 said:


> it is but back on topic
> 
> i have NEVER wake and baked.........allways been up for like 5 hrs before we could find weed


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

..............yep...................


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am awake, and I am BAKED! 

Today is going to be a good day


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 5, 2008)

lol yea my ol' man just harvested a plant a week ago and I'm giving it a taste/smoke test... A+ man i freakin ripped. Love the morning's...


----------



## chewy*barber (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm awake


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea you always gotta start the day off right


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 5, 2008)

Got up, got out of bed, dragged a comb across my head... Oh yeah,wake and bake is the topic isn't it? Coffee and a spliff ready for the day!!


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea I'm high a good high it feel's great just bored as fuck...!!!


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, I was the last one here yesterday and the first one today...guess no one likes to wake n' bake-oh well time to start the morning off right.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2008)

Wake n Bake, my March Break has begun, woot woot! No work till the 17th for me, lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, my March Break has begun, woot woot! No work till the 17th for me, lol.


awsome thats good news lol let the wake in bake begin


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh ya, lol 



bwinn27 said:


> awsome thats good news lol let the wake in bake begin


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

if you dont mind ill be joining you lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2008)

The more the merrier, Fire it up, woot woot 



bwinn27 said:


> if you dont mind ill be joining you lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

woot woot cough cough lol


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Morning all. I took half a xanax for my anxiety condition and then smoked a bong bowl of strawbery cough. I can't feel my lips and I am almost positive my dog just asked me if I like corn??!! Thats normal right? Just kidding have a great day everybody


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey this is page 101!

Still too drunk to trust myself with holding my bong. Damnit! I so badly want to smoke...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow 1002 posts, damn we all like to wake n bake, lol  I am keeping the buzz going all day, cause there is lots of snow gonna need shoveling.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha thats one think I am happy I will never have to worry about in the bay.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 8, 2008)

Jeez.talk about [email protected]%&*(^$!!! ---=Really coming downoput there,glad I'mon here with a spliff!! It's 4:20 in 3 minutes too!


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 8, 2008)

got so drunk last night it was ridulous. ..i felt like shit this morning. but after a few long bong rips. im feeling awesome.... WAKE N BAKE!!!! nothing better. thank god for this thread


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

same time tomorrow everyone lol


----------



## bigbossGF (Mar 8, 2008)

lol yup
wake and bake, nothing better


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 8, 2008)

personally i like to reward myself after a long day at the office with a nice smelly blunt. cough cough...late


----------



## hydronewbie (Mar 8, 2008)

When I worked as a paint/drywall guy I waked and baked every day. Now the job I have I have to go in early every morning and deal with people face to face so no chance of even taking one hit in the mornings. I do get Thursdays off, so every Thursday morning I'll be joining everyone in the o'so missed wake and bake.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 9, 2008)

Wake n Bake all I got me some shoveling to do today, 50 centimetres (1.6 feet) of snow cam down last night. Isn't this March? lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

no snow here lol. but ITS WAKE AND BAKE TIME YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## bigballin007 (Mar 9, 2008)

An hour less to smoke today I'm makin up for it now... Hits from the bong.... mornin all...


----------



## Blaze all day (Mar 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> no snow here lol. but ITS WAKE AND BAKE TIME YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


still going..amzing


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

Blaze all day said:


> still going..amzing


it one of my fav's lol. how you doing today did you wake and bake?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 10, 2008)

Wake n Bake! March Break has begun, lol woot woot


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

WAKE AND BAKE good morning every one.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*ok...i am officially jealous....*


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Highest Greetings from Costa Rica....!

7:15 AM .... A good cup of Costa's great coffee and a couple of hits of a nice Colombian Sativa!

Fuck Yeah!!!!


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 11, 2008)

waked n' baked today


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 11, 2008)

yessssss


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 11, 2008)

Wake n bake.... blue satellite..


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 13, 2008)

Wakin n Bakin with some fine Bubble Gum, oh ya, lol.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 13, 2008)

No wake, just bake. Aota (Trainwreck x Haze)


----------



## KMFG (Mar 13, 2008)

wake and snort


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Mar 13, 2008)

No Meth or Coke for me....

Ain't fucking worth it, NEVER!

Try instead a fine Costa Rican coffee along a sweet ass Colombian Sativa.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 14, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it, lol


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

its definataly wake en back time eh 
chic eh


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

KMFG said:


> wake and snort


pshh wake and shoot pussy


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

this bowl aint cuttin it time for a phat doober


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 14, 2008)

You can never go wrong while smokin a bong, lol


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

i broke my bong about 2 months ago ;(


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

i wish the dude woulda cured this before lettin it go though its a nice blue col,or but taste like the beasty


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

alright this is getting silly a phat bowl and a middle size doober and im still not high....

i guess another doober this is one hell of a wake n bake

i met the guy who grew this the other day and i kinda wanted to tell him it didnt seem all that great but i felt bad lol i think he cut it early or something


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 14, 2008)

wake and BAKE on bong rips! yay!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2008)

Wake n Bake, It is the best buzz of the day, lol


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn, wake and bake is relaxing, time to hit the lake!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2008)

Lake? for ice fishing? lol. Or are you in some wicked sunny place that never gets snow? Bastard, lol. j/k, lol. 



vIllin' said:


> Damn, wake and bake is relaxing, time to hit the lake!


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Lake? for ice fishing? lol. Or are you in some wicked sunny place that never gets snow? Bastard, lol. j/k, lol.


Nooo, it's mid-March, LMB pre-spawn is right around the corner...

Ice out was like last month... But I'm not sure we EVER had ice this winter...

I <3 GLOBAL WARMING


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2008)

So you get no ice, and we have recod amounts of snow this year, this planet is fucked up eh?



vIllin' said:


> Nooo, it's mid-March, LMB pre-spawn is right around the corner...
> 
> Ice out was like last month... But I'm not sure we EVER had ice this winter...
> 
> I <3 GLOBAL WARMING


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> So you get no ice, and we have recod amounts of snow this year, this planet is fucked up eh?


Works well for me


----------



## bigbossGF (Mar 15, 2008)

Mmm, nicely toasted. Just had some California Orange Kush through my window, feeling pretty nice right now


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 15, 2008)

Not waking and baking to-day,too much to do this morn,"sigh".


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2008)

Wakin n Bakin gives me the energy to clean my house on the weekends, lol. A couple hits and I am fired up and ready to clean today. I'm taking a break and having some more, lol. 



jimmyspaz said:


> Not waking and baking to-day,too much to do this morn,"sigh".


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, I changed my mind,and smoked a spliff before doing my chores.I usually do it seems...


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 15, 2008)

Haha. I'm in the same boat. Just a few hits.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 16, 2008)

Wake n Bake, my last day off today, I better make it worth it eh? lol


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wakin n Bakin gives me the energy to clean my house on the weekends, lol. A couple hits and I am fired up and ready to clean today. I'm taking a break and having some more, lol.



I thought that was only me.....

I feel dirty being high in a dirty house.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 16, 2008)

9:00 am and blazin'!!


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Mar 16, 2008)

I really must clean my place this morning! Don't feel alone in that one! LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 16, 2008)

All the cleaning is done but the laundry, will work on that through out the day, while I work on this buzz, lol.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 18, 2008)

Wake and bake! Some funky purps to settle all the southern comfort still bumbling around from last night.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 18, 2008)

Stop it, I am jealous, lol. I can't wake n bake until friday, lol.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah, that sucks.
But starting friday I can't bake at all for a week.

List of family coming out for easter: three nephews, one niece, one brother, two sister in laws, four cousins, and seven second cousins.

I already stay with my mom who's boyfriend will be here, childhood friend, and best friend who's girlfriends will undoubtedly be around. The house is gunna be a little full...XP


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I'm thinking about taking a break from constant toking, just til next crop,we will see how that works, it will be OK unless I find that my painkiller use goes up,and then it's back to herbal.


----------



## kortatia-bleu (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually need to stop waking and baking haha. Usually its everyday.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

I save the wake n bake for the weekends so it is more special, lol. Cause I can't get baked and go to work, lol.


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wake and bake then head to school. Spanish has never made more sense. Lol, oh and if your wondering 3.1 gpa so yeah steriotypes are retarded.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 19, 2008)

Smoking constantly, keep the room boxed for sleeping, only two days 'till no smoking!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

One more day then I can wake n bake, Friday here I come, lol. 



Blunt? said:


> Smoking constantly, keep the room boxed for sleeping, only two days 'till no smoking!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am gonna do it tommarow! about 7:30am


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 19, 2008)

Xp I have quickly smoked myself retarded.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

ill be here for the wake and bake tomorrow i missed a couple days lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Good morning RIU!! Bong rip time!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 20, 2008)

Got to water ,then toke up.


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just awake... with Jimi jamming out in my headphones and a blunt to my lips.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 20, 2008)

Changed my little mind,got baked still haven't done the chores....


----------



## t dub c (Mar 20, 2008)

Hittin to bong as I type......gotta love it


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Mar 20, 2008)

Yall better be here in the morning cause I am going to be wakin n bakin my friends to kick start my long weekend, lol


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 20, 2008)

Chiceeeehhhhhhh!
I am *SO* in!



Chiceh said:


> Yall better be here in the morning cause I am going to be wakin n bakin my friends to kick start my long weekend, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 20, 2008)

Come to live chat and toke with us now, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

Wake n Bake, long weekend, gotta luv it, lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_A top of the morning to you chiceh_
_I'm totally waken and bakin' BUT thats how I start every morning_
_\_
_See ya in chat tonight chick and have a good one _
_lacy_


Chiceh said:


> Come to live chat and toke with us now, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

Not my choice to be up this early today so I will suffer through this wake n bake, lol.


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello! Have a great Wake & Bake!

For good w&b music check SomaFM: Commercial-Free, Independent Internet Radio out of San Fran; free, member supported with some way cool music. 

And... few more weeks and she'll be mine, oh yeah!!!!


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wake N Bake! !

Damn I'm feelin' good... I smoked some of this stuff that I had to pay THIRTY FIVE bucks a gram and supposedly it's "one hit" stuff and made some old hippy puke from one bong hit. I normally would neeevvverrr pay that much but good stuff is getting so hard to come by around here now that I had to. Anyway.. i packed a little bowl with it and took about ten hits. And I've never seen weed so tasty! I only have a really small bud left but I'll try to get a pic up. 

well goodmornin' wake n bakers


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

Still bakin, keeping this buzz going all day. I am about to hit the Xbox360, lol


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 21, 2008)

T_T

10chara


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 21, 2008)

it's cool to close your eyes before you already open them lol


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 21, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha someone's wakin and bakin!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

no wake and bake for me but im getting some tonight so ill join you guys tomorrow.


----------



## dew-b (Mar 21, 2008)

joekikass said:


> Its cool if i have nothing to do or have a big bag to keep me going for the day !


 the only thing better then wake-n- bake is getting a hummer after your baked


----------



## radplane (Mar 21, 2008)

Wake and bakes remind me of when im on vacation and i wake up all tired and go to the buffet breakfeasts and stuff. The breakfest is a little different, some things are alot sweeter. Its like a totally different high smoking in the morning.


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 21, 2008)

b4 ican wake and bake i take a


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 21, 2008)

Does the salesman at the Hummer dealership know you're baked......giggle....
could not help myself...had to run a little with that one. 



dew-b said:


> the only thing better then wake-n- bake is getting a hummer after your baked


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 22, 2008)

Wake n Bake peoples, lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake peoples, lol


What she said!


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 22, 2008)

damn,wake and bake ,im so high,time to check my seeds or just wait till i can move.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter, Wake n Bake, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter to ypu Chiceh!


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 23, 2008)

Bong rips for the -24h old Zong of some crazy bud.... Idk if that's a good idea for a wake and bake, but I might as well try


----------



## blazin247 (Mar 23, 2008)

shit i just woked up about 20 minutez ago about to light it up right now


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

Still bakin here, already ate some chocolate too, lol.


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 23, 2008)

I find it hard to have a respectful political debate when everyone is so closed minded and don't listen to your points...

Goddamn I hate people.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 23, 2008)

Just smoked a Chronic spliff......


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 24, 2008)

I hate splifs. Bake and sleep time.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just woke up, even got 8 hours sleep...

Anyways, wake and BAKE! Holy Reverend JACKSON am I stoned!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Wake n Bake, Gotta luv a day off, lol.


----------



## papajock (Mar 24, 2008)

I am with ya. Think I will paint my sons living room. Its that good sativa rush.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep, I got some housework to do myself later once I am all buzzed and ready to go, lol. Sativas are great for that eh? 



papajock said:


> I am with ya. Think I will paint my sons living room. Its that good sativa rush.


----------



## papajock (Mar 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yep, I got some housework to do myself later once I am all buzzed and ready to go, lol. Sativas are great for that eh?


You got that right. I start with one part of the room and before I know it, I am spring cleaning.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm baked, but I haven't even been to bed yet....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha ha Sounds like me, I start cleaning and uncover more dirt and mess to be cleaned, lol. I have 2 dogs, Labs so I am always sweeping the dog hair up and and I have a hubby and a 5 1/2 year who I find myself picking up after all the time too, lol. 



papajock said:


> You got that right. I start with one part of the room and before I know it, I am spring cleaning.


----------



## papajock (Mar 24, 2008)

Its amazing what you can find to clean when you are in the zone. I take care of my wife (disabled from a stroke) and pick up after my 21 yr old. He works a 12 hr shift so I help him out since I am home all the time. I really get in the zone when my wife is napping and dont have to stop with whatever I am doing to take care of her needs.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Same here, no stopping me once I am in that cleaning groove, lol. 



papajock said:


> Its amazing what you can find to clean when you are in the zone. I take care of my wife (disabled from a stroke) and pick up after my 21 yr old. He works a 12 hr shift so I help him out since I am home all the time. I really get in the zone when my wife is napping and dont have to stop with whatever I am doing to take care of her needs.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2008)

Wake n Bake! Gotta luv it.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 29, 2008)

Morning Chicheh,,, Stoned again??? I am!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2008)

Gettin there Jimmy, Mornin, lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 29, 2008)

Got to go out to the garden center and do some shopping ,just getting tuned up now.....


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 1, 2008)

How many of you have smoked in the morning while not having slept at all? I've done a few times but one time it was 26 hours since I slept, and the night before I only slept 2 hours. I smoked a decent amount (but not enough to feel like I did) and came back inside and sat in bed and was having the most hullicinogenic high I've ever had. I can't even remember half the stuff I was thinking.. I remember hearing the birds though and getting freaked out because I thought the sounds were just in my head..and didn't even realize they were birds. I want to do that again.. I can never get that high usually lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 1, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> How many of you have smoked in the morning while not having slept at all? I've done a few times but one time it was 26 hours since I slept, and the night before I only slept 2 hours. I smoked a decent amount (but not enough to feel like I did) and came back inside and sat in bed and was having the most hullicinogenic high I've ever had. I can't even remember half the stuff I was thinking.. I remember hearing the birds though and getting freaked out because I thought the sounds were just in my head..and didn't even realize they were birds. I want to do that again.. I can never get that high usually lol


lol, it was probably mostly the sleep deprivation. When I used to go a long time without sleeping, I could get really trippy high real easy. I would get to the point where every time I closed my eyes, I would start dreaming, but always right in the middle of a dream. Like I closed my eyes and I was piloting a plane, open them and I'm back, close them and I'm diving into a pool...


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2008)

Mornin peoples, Wake n Bake!


----------



## storm22 (Apr 5, 2008)

wake'n'bake 420 is comin up too


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2008)

It's always 420 in my world, lol. 



storm22 said:


> wake'n'bake 420 is comin up too


----------



## storm22 (Apr 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It's always 420 in my world, lol.


i actually have a broken clock in my room i set to 4:20, the only clock too haha


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 5, 2008)

storm22 said:


> i actually have a broken clock in my room i set to 4:20, the only clock too haha


Don't we all???


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Yo morning world.*
*I'm not totally awake yet Bt then again I'm not totally baked either *


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 5, 2008)

Stoned again....


----------



## chitrette (Apr 5, 2008)

Woke up this morning, rolled off my bed and my girlfriend already had a bong packed up, shotgunned a few hits with her then smoked the rest to my dome, ahh start of a good day, now where did I put my keys?


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha what a saturday. Only 1 o'clock here and im already baked outta my mind.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2008)

Another great day to Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 6, 2008)

Another day , another doobie... nice day today here, sun's shining... got to love it..


----------



## storm22 (Apr 6, 2008)

yes sunny, gonna put my outdoor plant out soon when it warms up, finishing a blunt from last night


----------



## HoLE (Apr 6, 2008)

mornin stoners,,,,,,,,chooooo chooooooooo

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2008)

It sure looks as if shaping up to a great day eh? lol. A wee bit too chilly yet to get the plants outside though. Maybe in another month and a half or so, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2008)

Chugga Chugga Choo Choo, woot woot, Heya Holey, Wake n Bake!, gotta luv it eh? 



HoLE said:


> mornin stoners,,,,,,,,chooooo chooooooooo
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Apr 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Chugga Chugga Choo Choo, woot woot, Heya Holey, Wake n Bake!, gotta luv it eh?


oh hell yeah Chiclet,,and what a beauty day,,eh

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 6, 2008)

Silly rabbit, trix are for kids....


----------



## storm22 (Apr 6, 2008)

theres still some snow on the ground but during the day it gets hellahot


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 12, 2008)

Wake n Bake, fellow early risers, lol


----------



## HoLE (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm awake,,so time to bake,,,cheers Chiceh

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, me too....


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good Morning to all, eyes already hella red lol. If any of the experts are awake I have a few questions in my grow journal if anyone has time https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64055-first-aquamist-grow.html#post720043 If you are too stoned and dont have time that works too I have been looking at the refresh button for five minutes because I forgot to push it and I coudlnt figure out why it wouldnt work, trainwreck is good!!


----------



## storm22 (Apr 12, 2008)

wake and bake.... im running low.....fuck


----------



## chitrette (Apr 12, 2008)

drank with a few friends last night woke up at 7 to a nice blunt being passed around thank God for weekends.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 12, 2008)

cheers to all who came,,for Wake n Bake,,I gotta start a thread called,,Wake n Bake,,,All Day n Bake,,After School n Work n Bake,,and a Good Night n Bake,,cuz when I'm not Work n Bakin,,I'm RIU n Bakin,,here forever 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 12, 2008)

I hear that Holey, when I am not working, I am getting high. Awake and baked all day long, lol. 



HoLE said:


> cheers to all who came,,for Wake n Bake,,I gotta start a thread called,,Wake n Bake,,,All Day n Bake,,After School n Work n Bake,,and a Good Night n Bake,,cuz when I'm not Work n Bakin,,I'm RIU n Bakin,,here forever
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2008)

Mornin folks, Wake n Bake time, woot woot.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2008)

HoLE runs after Chiceh,,heyyyy,,wait for me,,,I still gotta rolllllllllll itttttttt!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't even been to bed yet...


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2008)

oooo,,,an all nighter Wake n Bake,,even better,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2008)

That is why I smoke a glass bong, no need to waste time rollin it, and besides, I can't roll very good anyways, lol. Much easier to stick it in the bowl and light it, lol.  



HoLE said:


> HoLE runs after Chiceh,,heyyyy,,wait for me,,,I still gotta rolllllllllll itttttttt!
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2008)

HoLE kiks himself,,I broke my bong,,the first time I used it,,set it down,,and the HoLE base cracked right around,,now it leaks,,maybe get a new one when at the march

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2008)

Must be a guy thing, hubby breaks mine all the time, so now he gets the plastic one, lol. 



HoLE said:


> HoLE kiks himself,,I broke my bong,,the first time I used it,,set it down,,and the HoLE base cracked right around,,now it leaks,,maybe get a new one when at the march
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## willygoat (Apr 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Must be a guy thing, hubby breaks mine all the time, so now he gets the plastic one, lol.


Hey now, I have not broken a bong in years! Then again, I am not your husband. lol

Morning all and it is time to bake some more.... Peace!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 13, 2008)

Geez ,I'm late today,you all were wakin'an'bakin' while I was sleepin' .Catching up now though...


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2008)

better late than never )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

NOW it's time for me to Wake and Bake....god, it's already HOT here


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2008)

Still bakin here, almost time for nap though, so I can wake n bake again, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, yes, because you have to bake EVERY time you wake...or at least you can if you want.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2008)

Only on the weekends for me though, lol. 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yes, because you have to bake EVERY time you wake...or at least you can if you want.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm just plain BAKED all weekend long...lol, but yeah, I'm going to be starting a new job soon, and I'm gonna have to kick back during the week...


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 13, 2008)

_Wake 'n Bake is an important part of any balanced breakfast_
I know this to be true


----------



## weedyoo (Apr 13, 2008)

just the same all day every day


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Wake n Bake, what a beautiful day ahead. The sun is shining, birds are singing. Spring is wonderful.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 19, 2008)

Started the day by taking down some hanging plants and transferring the buds unto a paper bag. Of course I had to smoke a small bud to make sure the THC wasn't broken. It wasn't!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 19, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH WHAT A BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLL MORRRRRRRNIIIIIIIIIIIIIING



two bongs and a joint

fourtwentyanticipationhittinganyoneelseyet?


yeesh i said that fast...


----------



## Aotearoa (Apr 19, 2008)

must stay awake till 4.20am .... why is it so hard


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Wake n Bake, Happy 4/20, gotta luv it.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 20, 2008)

Wake and bake!!!Bake all day-- 4/20!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry I'm late,,,I been baked since 6,,but I been here

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

That's the plan, going to be high all day long, lol.


----------



## storm22 (Apr 20, 2008)

im going on my second waken bake in a row, i woke up sort of high


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

storm22 said:


> im going on my second waken bake in a row, i woke up sort of high


That is the best way, keep the buzz going, lol.


----------



## Blunt? (Apr 21, 2008)

Wake and baked all weekend. Continuing the goodness.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 21, 2008)

wake n bake was nice this mornin.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 26, 2008)

Wake n Bake time, I actually got to sleep in some today, woot woot!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Mornin' Chiceh,, start the day with cannabis, the breakfast of champions!!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2008)

Wake n Bake, I tell ya this Juicy Fruit is the best way to wake n bake, lol.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 27, 2008)

mornin Chiceh,,and all Wake n Bakers,,I got time to puff one with ya's,,and then it's off to work for me,,no rest for the wikked,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2008)

HoLE said:


> mornin Chiceh,,and all Wake n Bakers,,I got time to puff one with ya's,,and then it's off to work for me,,no rest for the wikked,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 
I guess you had to rest up over the winter eh? Now the good weather is here, there is a HoLE lotta roofing going on eh? lol. Don't forget the sunscreen, lol.


----------



## storm22 (Apr 27, 2008)

wanken bake yay


----------



## Chiceh (May 4, 2008)

Wake n Bake time. Gotta luv the weekend.


----------



## HoLE (May 4, 2008)

I hear that

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Petard (May 4, 2008)

I love the smell of weed in the morning...


----------



## Chiceh (May 4, 2008)

Petard said:


> I love the smell of weed in the morning...


I luv the smell anytime, lol.


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

oh yea wake n bake'n here on my b-day today on cinco de mayo ...........


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> Happy Birthday!


thanx!!!!! ............


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2008)

tech209 said:


> oh yea wake n bake'n here on my b-day today on cinco de mayo ...........


 
Heya Happy be-lated brthday, I have had some tokes for you today, was up before 6 am today, lol.


----------



## tech209 (May 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Happy be-lated brthday, I have had some tokes for you today, was up before 6 am today, lol.



haha thanx chiceh..............


----------



## Chiceh (May 11, 2008)

Mornin all, Wake n Bake time. Looks like a beautiful day ahead, gonna start it off right, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

It's a little cool Chicheh, but good morning to you!!!


----------



## ghostnugz (May 11, 2008)

definitely not a pretty day today here in the midwest
rainy and cold
good thing the snow cough came in yesterday


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

Long weekend Wake n Bake, gotta luv it, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Long weekend Wake n Bake, gotta luv it, lol.






Cheers ,,,,Chiceh I raise my bowl to you /with you


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Been waiting for you to come on Chiceh, waked and baked a while ago, it's the long weekend!!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

I have been up a while as well, tending to my indoor garden, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have been up a while as well, tending to my indoor garden, lol.


Yeah, I've done the chores already too, Have to be done everyday,,


----------



## Chiceh (May 19, 2008)

To my fellow Canadians, woot, woot enjoy your holiday. Wake n Bake!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*Happy Victoria Day!!!!!!!!*
*Wake and bake for the late queen ( she took cannabis tincture for cramps).*


----------



## HoLE (May 19, 2008)

mornin bakers,,it's frikkin 64 in the room that the closet is in that I grow in,,which is where my pc is,,,,I'm freezin,,,frikkin May 2-4,,anyway,,it is a long weekend,,been up since 5-30,,already had 6-7 beers,,and a half doob,,breakky is ready,,and the other half will follow,,,,mornin Wake n Bakers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (May 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Happy Victoria Day!!!!!!!!*
> *Wake and bake for the late queen ( she took cannabis tincture for cramps).*





HoLE said:


> mornin bakers,,it's frikkin 64 in the room that the closet is in that I grow in,,which is where my pc is,,,,I'm freezin,,,frikkin May 2-4,,anyway,,it is a long weekend,,been up since 5-30,,already had 6-7 beers,,and a half doob,,breakky is ready,,and the other half will follow,,,,mornin Wake n Bakers
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Mornin fellas, it sure is chilly today. That is why Jimmy I am waiting a few more weeks to put the plants in the ground, lol. 
Breakfast sounds good Holey, and I plan to keep this buzz going all day.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*Yeah Chicheh, I didn't plant yet, I'm waiting too.Fukkin' cold last night!!!*


----------



## HoLE (May 19, 2008)

nice call you outdoorsy types )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 19, 2008)

*cough cough cough cough...goooood morning stoners...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*Happy Victoria Day everybody,,,*
*Let's all get stoned!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (May 25, 2008)

Wake n Bake stoners.  It is going to be a beautiful day today, the sun is shining, the birds are singing, woot woot.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

What a great day, Wake n Bake.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Chicheh, yep it sure is nice today, smoke a fatty, and enjoy .


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

That is my plan, but I smoke a bong, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 8, 2008)

It's all good (as the young people say).


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

We are all young (at heart that is, lol).


----------



## bongspit (Jun 8, 2008)

*it started out as a white widow day for me...did I mention I love the white widow???*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it started out as a white widow day for me...did I mention I love the white widow???*


That is what I am growing next, got 10 seeds to germinate next month once my outdoor is out.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 15, 2008)

Wake n Bake, what a great way to start the day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm in on this on.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm in on this on.


Top of the morning to ya, lol.


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wake and Bake everyday for me. I love it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 15, 2008)

wheelerman420 said:


> Wake and Bake everyday for me. I love it.


Gotta luv it, lol.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*this blueberry I grew makes me paranoid...I have never noticed a certain type doing that before...and it's not good wake and bake weed...when I smoke it I want to go back to bed...*


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 17, 2008)

wake n sex will always be better than wake n bake. unless you find out that it's a dude next to you. or a dead clown.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*wow...I have not fucked a dead clown in a long time...*


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wake and Bake!!! I beat ya to it today chiceh. lol Anyone else wanna hit this...cough..cough.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 18, 2008)

I am with you on the weekends, gotta work during the week.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Day off for me, yipppeee! Wake n Bake, lol.


----------



## TheLeader (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmm...

Wake n Bake 

only way i know to start the day.

peace/ax


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am with you on the weekends, gotta work during the week.


You beat me to it today....I didnt make it til 8:30. lol Still wake and bake tho.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it. Looks like it is going to be a nice day again.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

*It's already a nice day; Wake 'n'Bake everybody!!!*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*it's another white widow morning for me...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it's another white widow morning for me...*


Did you sleep in? lol


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 21, 2008)

I did......


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

wheelerman420 said:


> I did......


I've been smokin all day so far. Had some cleaning to do and nothing like a nice buzz to help you along.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Did you sleep in? lol


*no, I was an earlybird...but my internet did not cooperate...*


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 21, 2008)

Go to sleep stoned,wake up more stonned.KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

IGTHY said:


> Go to sleep stoned,wake up more stonned.KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


That's it, keep that normal feeling going, lol. Wake n Bake!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Wake'n'bake and I just noticed I had 3 boxes now instead of two, yay!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Wake'n'bake and I just noticed I had 3 boxes now instead of two, yay!!!!


Yes you have a spectactular aura about you, lol.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

What an amazing aura it is! *pokes it*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> What an amazing aura it is! *pokes it*


I have a brilliant future. Well when is that gonna kick in? lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, but it is the future! Therefore everyday ahead of the next will be brilliant in some way or another!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Oh, but it is the future! Therefore everyday ahead of the next will be brilliant in some way or another!


True that, lol. Live each day to the fullest.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Carpe diem! Mmmm, toasty.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Carpe diem! Mmmm, toasty.


"This bong's for you", Fire it up. You are a jewel in the rough now, lol.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Holy snap!!! *fires up the bong and polishes his backside*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Holy snap!!! *fires up the bong and polishes his backside*


Ha ha, thanks for making me laugh. The bong hits help too, lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Anything to brighten someones day! Well, it's 8:30 on a Sunday morning... think it's safe to mow yet without a brick being thrown by an angry neighbor?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Anything to brighten someones day! Well, it's 8:30 on a Sunday morning... think it's safe to mow yet without a brick being thrown by an angry neighbor?


I always wait to double digit time to mow on a weekend. But that is just me, lol. I am always up early and and want to get things done early too, lol.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Fine fine, the neighbors are spared... this weekend... muahahahaha.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Fine fine, the neighbors are spared... this weekend... muahahahaha.


I have a nieghbour who thinks it is okay to start his power tools and build his deck or shed (he screwed in every board with like 100 screws, with power screwdriver, lol) at 6 am and to go to past 10pm. Man that bugged me and I am glad he is done, it took him like a month to build this deck.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have a nieghbour who thinks it is okay to start his power tools and build his deck or shed (he screwed in every board with like 100 screws, with power screwdriver, lol) at 6 am and to go to past 10pm. Man that bugged me and I am glad he is done, it took him like a month to build this deck.


*I have the same problem...I just moved back into the city when I sold my farm and I can't believe all the noise...my neighbor fires up his leaf blower at like 5:30 in the morning...funny guy*

YouTube - leaf blower wakeup


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 25, 2008)

shoot him with a freakin bb gun... haha


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn straight bud. I like your thinkin.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

Wake n Bake! Yippee Long weekend. Can't think of a better thing to do this morning, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake! Yippee Long weekend. Can't think of a better thing to do this morning, lol.





Im with ya ... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im with ya ... Cheers


 
It is going to be a nice day today, going up to 28 here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

28 where are you? ..its 70 here already


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

It is 20 celsius right now which is 68 fahrenheit for you, lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It is 20 celsius right now which is 68 fahrenheit for you, lol




ahhhh I see said the blind man ....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> ahhhh I see said the blind man ....


 
I know wierd Canadians right? lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 27, 2008)

good mornin!!
wake-n-bake! D


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>





Yep yep yep ... Im with ya ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep yep yep ... Im with ya ...


We are up early this morning eh? The birds woke me up, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> We are up early this morning eh? The birds woke me up, lol.



Yea well my bird woke me up too... I had to pee..LoL


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea well my bird woke me up too... I had to pee..LoL


Well that too and hubby had to work real early, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I guess I should get this party started ................... Woo hoo Naked Bong rips ...well ok semi naked bong hits .... Let em rip...


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I guess I should get this party started ................... Woo hoo Naked Bong rips ...well ok semi naked bong hits .... Let em rip...


 I am rippping but fully clothed, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am rippping but fully clothed, lol.



Actually so am I .. My girl got the air crancking its freezing in here .. BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Actually so am I .. My girl got the air crancking its freezing in here .. BRRRRRRRRRRR


I can't stand AC, I am always cold to begin with so I really like it when it it is hot. Plus my clones and plants can't take the AC either, they need it warmer in the house, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 30, 2008)

Whoa, did I ever sleep in today, woot woot. Now I feel like I missed out on stuff, lol. Wake n Bake!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2008)

Wake n Bake, Happy Canada Day!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 3, 2008)

i need to get some more weed. i dont have enough to wake n bake today..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jul 5, 2008)

wake n bake and going back to sleep


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> wake n bake and going back to sleep


I only wish, lol. Once I am awake, no going back to sleep for me.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 5, 2008)

*Today and every day-Wake and Bake!!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Today and every day-Wake and Bake!!!*




Good to see you Jimmy ...WB


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Today and every day-Wake and Bake!!!*


 
Woot Woot Jimmy is back! Heya, lol.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 5, 2008)

its 10:02 here and im fixin to wake and bake and have a hip day


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

campzoe said:


> its 10:02 here and im fixin to wake and bake and have a hip day


Fire it up


----------



## campzoe (Jul 5, 2008)

:] im gone lol im so fucking blazed lol i like the greatful dead symb sunshine and im daydreaming lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

campzoe said:


> :] im gone lol im so fucking blazed lol i like the greatful dead symb sunshine and im daydreaming lol


That's what it should be most of the time, Sunshine and Daydreams. Works for me, lol.


----------



## joebuck (Jul 5, 2008)

darn - got so wrapped up in readin' posts that I forgot to light up at 4:20 my time - catching up now.  

Got a box of rain here - nice little sparkley shower came down - there are probably rainbows, so I'm gonna go check it out - dog would like a walk too.  

Wheeee!


----------



## campzoe (Jul 5, 2008)

good idea takein the dog for a walk  im going to ride my bike he will fallow


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

Another great day to Wake n Bake!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm doing the wake and bake right now, getting prepped so I can make a ton of breakfast for the family. Son and his friend coming over and they are some hungry guys. Gonna whip up some, bacon, eggs, hashbrowns and biscuits and gravy (known as b's and g's here). 

Fire one when ready...........cough, cough, (it's hard to cough quiet, still have people sleeping around here LOL) 

Any joiners?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with ya, fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for joining, it's lonely when baking alone.

Cute pic, like the egg on it lol.

40/F here


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey thanks for joining, it's lonely when baking alone.
> 
> Cute pic, like the egg on it lol.
> 
> 40/F here


I am always up for a toke,lol. Not quite 40, (34 1/2) and a female too. Do you grow?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

Experimenting right now, want to grow. Tired of quality of purchase. I just started on this site about a week ago. Great information around here.

I'm hoping CA legalizes. They do it and rake in all those tax dollars other states including mine will follow soon. *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 10, 2008)

wake n bake!!!


----------



## campzoe (Jul 10, 2008)

i baked i didi not wake lol i ben up all night  and day lol fixin to buy a half  get fucked up i sold some pills tooo )


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 10, 2008)

pilllls??? i want some pillls!

haha whateva u got i want 2 of.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 10, 2008)

its now 4 pm  got a q and fixin to light up


----------



## campzoe (Jul 11, 2008)

its 4:59 am and i just rolled a fattie wakin and bakein!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## campzoe (Jul 11, 2008)

its now 6:04 am fixin to roll a j


----------



## campzoe (Jul 11, 2008)

no 1 els wakein and bakin to day  lol sucks to be u allll!!!! haaaa 



job.one.point.two.five


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

lucky... 
i have one bowl left and i need to wait until my bf wakes up..


----------



## campzoe (Jul 11, 2008)

that suck im rolling with a bob marley hemp paper rollin up some blue berry skunk


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

nope not yet...
i never get a good wake n bake!!!!!
errr


----------



## MSHERBY (Jul 12, 2008)

It sucks waiting to smoke your bowl! But i suppose its better than waiting for a sack to get baked!! I hate the waiting!!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

haha i kno. well i gotta do both today..


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 12, 2008)

i like smoking when i get out of the shower as much as wake n bakes, although W N B
are the best when you have nothing to do on a cloudy day...lazy daze


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i like smoking when i get out of the shower as much as wake n bakes, although W N B
> are the best when you have nothing to do on a cloudy day...lazy daze


everyday is a lazy day lol 
as for showers,
i wish i could bring in my bong and smoke..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

I went grocery shopping high and hungry, bad idea. I always forget that, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I went grocery shopping high and hungry, bad idea. I always forget that, lol.


haha yea i really cant do that either... i end up getting everything... 
come home with another refrig full of food.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

I know there are so many munchies here, they don't all fit in, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

thats when you gain that extra 5 lbs...

DAMIT! I KNEW I SHOULDNT HAVE GOTTEN SO MANY COOOOOKIES!


----------



## campzoe (Jul 12, 2008)

fuckin a tyin to find a sack right now pissin me offffffff so dryyyyyyy


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

campzoe said:


> fuckin a tyin to find a sack right now pissin me offffffff so dryyyyyyy


Well that just sucks, sorry you are not here for me to share with you. I am enjoying some wicked bubble gum haze mix in my glass bong.


----------



## MSHERBY (Jul 12, 2008)

I put so many calls out today I ended up with a variety! Sorry you aren't able to share the love!


----------



## MSHERBY (Jul 12, 2008)

for some reason July always seems to be a dry month.....


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

Good Morning, time to Wake n Bake!.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, time to Wake n Bake!.



Your late .. Im already baked .... were you sleeping in? or getting a little?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Your late .. Im already baked .... were you sleeping in? or getting a little?


Hubby worked nights, so we just switched places in the bed, lol. I am firing it up now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 13, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh Cheers ..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh Cheers ..


After a night of his job (paramedic), he is never in the mood either, lol. I can understand that though, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> After a night of his job (paramedic), he is never in the mood either, lol. I can understand that though, lol.




Then I would jump them bonz before he leaves for work... Whats with these men today .. No one wants to fuck anymore .. I just got laid last night and im already thinking about waking her up with a little side action,,,. I love sex ..Im 42 and feel like Im 18 in that dept


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Then I would jump them bonz before he leaves for work...
> 
> Don't you know it, 12 hours is a long time not seeing him, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2008)

Good morning all, time to Wake n Bake!.


----------



## newb985 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all, time to Wake n Bake!.


I'm a big fan of the wake and bake, but I kinda start something new at work today and I'm not sure if that's a good idea or a bad idea. Sometimes I work better when I'm stoned sometimes I end up fucking everything up lol decisions decisiosn.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake!.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im smoking naked .. Yes there is a towel on my chair .... but its chilly ,, gotta put on some sweats


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

It's raining here and will be most of the day. So it is kinda chilly too in my p.j.'s. lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 20, 2008)

pj's + bong = happy 



Morning everyone, cheers with a bong to you !!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn right, I am not changing all day either, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be getting dressed today, just later. My dog and I are on this walking for weight loss thing. We try to take at least 2 walks a day. 

but for now, bongs and pj's are the ticket. 

Once the family wakes up it'll be off to the kitchen, frying bacon, making breakfast. Damn, that's making my stomach growl.


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 20, 2008)

Eggs Benny for me


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'll be getting dressed today, just later. My dog and I are on this walking for weight loss thing. We try to take at least 2 walks a day.
> 
> but for now, bongs and pj's are the ticket.
> 
> Once the family wakes up it'll be off to the kitchen, frying bacon, making breakfast. Damn, that's making my stomach growl.


 
Sounds good, I would take my dogs to the park but is raining today, all day.


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 20, 2008)

good morning Chiceh. Im new round here got time for a quik intro?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

0rganik said:


> good morning Chiceh. Im new round here got time for a quik intro?


Welcome, pull up a seat and pass that bong, lol.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 20, 2008)

Wake and bakes are good shit but does anyone else feel after a wake and bake its hard to get stoned again for the rest of the day? its like an immediate tolerance


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol it was a blunt, and now the bowl is makin its way round. well back and forth to me.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

You gotta keep smoking all day, at least thats what I do. But yes, it makes you smoke more to maintain that buzz.


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 20, 2008)

Chiceh was checking out grow journal. got a project a lil further behind than yours. where did the seed come from?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

They came from Nirvana.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 20, 2008)

Breakfast served, some laundry going, things straightened up around the house. Pass that bong over here would-ja? 


   


Thanks, I needed that .


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Breakfast served, some laundry going, things straightened up around the house. Pass that bong over here would-ja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Are you coming over next, I am still in my jammies, and haven't done a damn thing around here besides smoke and eat, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 20, 2008)

I do a few things, smoke a few bongs, do a few more things, smoke a few more bongs. It goes like that pretty much all day for me. Husband is fed and in his recliner, he'll be napping shorty. I don't want to disturb him, he works hard all week so his day off should be quiet and enjoyable, doing bongs is a nice quiet activity.


----------



## Kant (Jul 22, 2008)

CHICEH! long time no see. are you and and hole keeping the chat room populated? Because I'm gonna try to pop in there more often. Anyway the reason I haven't been around lately is because I'm working 2 jobs this summer, (which is killing me).


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2008)

Kant said:


> CHICEH! long time no see. are you and and hole keeping the chat room populated? Because I'm gonna try to pop in there more often. Anyway the reason I haven't been around lately is because I'm working 2 jobs this summer, (which is killing me).


 
Batboy, lol. It has been a long time, How the heck are you? I will be in chat later today. Hole is mia this summer as his kids are living with him now. He does pop in once in a while. Hope to see you in chat soon my little bat buddy, lol.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I've just woken, so its time to get fucking tokin


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 23, 2008)

berbonber said:


> Well I've just woken, so its time to get fucking tokin


exactly. i hate waking up. its always because i have to pee or something, and i never can fall back asleep.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jul 23, 2008)

A common morning rutine for me...1-Wake up 2-put on some boxers 3-reach for the bong 4-Put on some cartoons


----------



## Kant (Jul 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Batboy, lol. It has been a long time, How the heck are you? I will be in chat later today. Hole is mia this summer as his kids are living with him now. He does pop in once in a while. Hope to see you in chat soon my little bat buddy, lol.


well I can't guarantee I'm back but I'm making an effort to be here more often.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 24, 2008)

Good morning everyone


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

good morning my fellow stoners....
care to smoke a bowl?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 24, 2008)

See you folks on the weekend, when I can actually Wake n Bake, lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

whhaaaat?!? wake n bake everyday nukka!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

Wake n Bake! Good morning. What a great day to get high, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

grr lucky....

i cant today. i'm STILL waiting for my weed lmao


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

Good morning, Wake n Bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Today I woke up with a woody So it was wake and screw then bake .... Cheers coffee time


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Today I woke up with a woody So it was wake and screw then bake .... Cheers coffee time


Sounds good, I actually got to sleep in today, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Sounds good, I actually got to sleep in today, lol.



Well I slept .. Then I got IN 
already thinking about some afternoon delight


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I slept .. Then I got IN
> already thinking about some afternoon delight


And some skyrockets in the night, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> And some skyrockets in the night, lol.



That was last night .. we had a nice session.... I love my girl.. She goes all out to please..... Im so lucky to have found her ....


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

my mottos always been when its right, its right


5 am wake and bake, but i learned that marijuana is good for bug bites..fucking fleas. anyone else know about this?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> my mottos always been when its right, its right
> 
> 
> 5 am wake and bake, but i learned that marijuana is good for bug bites..fucking fleas. anyone else know about this?


Ew you have fleas? I would look at getting your house flea bombed, lol. I bet that's itchy, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> my mottos always been when its right, its right
> 
> 
> 5 am wake and bake, but i learned that marijuana is good for bug bites..fucking fleas. anyone else know about this?




Never used weed for a bug bite , 
Never fucked a flea , even on weed 
.
.
.
. and if you got bugs and fleas in your house YOU ARE FUCKED


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 27, 2008)

I am eating Peanut Butter And Jelly.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I am eating Peanut Butter And Jelly.


I used to love eating jam on toast. Then got allergic to all berries which really sucks. Now I just eat peanut butter or honey.


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I used to love eating jam on toast. Then got allergic to all berries which really sucks. Now I just eat peanut butter or honey.



Yeah, I ate my sandwich now but my Mom is making eggs so fuck the world!.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Yeah, I ate my sandwich now but my Mom is making eggs so fuck the world!.


Damn it, where is my mom to cook me breakfast, oh ya I am the mom, lol. Now I have to make breakfast, thanks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Yeah, I ate my sandwich now but my Mom is making eggs so fuck the world!.


Mamma's Boy .. Make your own breakfast ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone. Anyone wanna bong it up?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 29, 2008)

Wakey wakey, it's time to bakey !!!


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 29, 2008)

Wake n baked! Although its lunchtime here, its when i wake up  nothing better!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 29, 2008)

So how are things across the water? It's not even 8 AM here. I hate baking alone.....


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 29, 2008)

Its alright, good weather, good weed aswell.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2008)

Wake n Bake, fuckin eh, it's a holiday!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 1, 2008)

what holiday is it? Here it is just Friday. 

Happy wake and bake from our house to yours


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, today is a day off me and are we have a Civic Holiday (in Canada) on monday and I have the next day off too, so a mini 5 day holiday for me!!!!!Woot woot.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 1, 2008)

I am awake and I baked...Now off to the airport, ugh...


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I am awake and I baked...Now off to the airport, ugh...


Are you "Leaving on a jet plane, don't know when you'll be back again?"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 1, 2008)

Ahhhh, gotta love Peter, Paul and Mary...
You guys have a great weekend! I'll be back Monday.
Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 2, 2008)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, Wake n Bake




Its a nice rainy morning here ...Already baked ..... But looking to smoke a small bowl again... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its a nice rainy morning here ...Already baked ..... But looking to smoke a small bowl again... Cheers


It's all sun shine and daydreams here. Have a great day!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn I missed waked and bake. We went to garage sales, scored a bunch of plant pots, all different sizes, For Free. Woo Hoo.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 3, 2008)

Good morning - wakin and bakin......

When I'm don'e bakin it's off to make bacon..........

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake.


----------



## JaggedJames (Aug 3, 2008)

Waked, baked, and will bake again.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

JaggedJames said:


> Waked, baked, and will bake again.


Sounds like a good plan, lol.


----------



## JaggedJames (Aug 3, 2008)

Wheeeeeee! Now I'm bakeder?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

I am waked and I baked. Now I am walking around humming that song....leaving on a jet plane...(thanks Chiceh!) It is stuck in my head! Oh well that song won't come true to form until tomorrow morning! I'll just keep humming and anticipating.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2008)

JaggedJames said:


> Wheeeeeee! Now I'm bakeder?


Getting there, Waking and baking now. 



jtreuth said:


> I am waked and I baked. Now I am walking around humming that song....leaving on a jet plane...(thanks Chiceh!) It is stuck in my head! Oh well that song won't come true to form until tomorrow morning! I'll just keep humming and anticipating.


Still singing it? Are you leaving on a jet plane again today? Hope you get a nice buzz for your flight, lol. 

Good Morning all, Wake and Bake, gotta love a long weekend! Woot Woot.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 4, 2008)

Morning Chiceh I'm wakin and bakin with you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

Im awake .. But cant Bake the well is dry


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im awake .. But cant Bake the well is dry


 

Awwww man, I hate that shit. I'm thinking of you as I bake, best I can do for you man........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

> Still singing it? Are you leaving on a jet plane again today? Hope you get a nice buzz for your flight, lol.


Morning all...
Yes, I am leaving this morning to come HOME...I love leaving!
I am always baked for my flights, I don't think there is any other way!
The song is forever burned in my head!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> Morning all...
> Yes, I am leaving this morning to come HOME...I love leaving!
> I am always baked for my flights, I don't think there is any other way!
> The song is forever burned in my head!


 
Just for you for your flight, lol. 

YouTube - Leaving On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

This place is dry .. Been looking for decent buds for two days ,Cant find shit.. I hate being without .. Im getting edgy


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This place is dry .. Been looking for decent buds for two days ,Cant find shit.. I hate being without .. Im getting edgy


I am sorry to hear that Korv, if you lived here I would help you out for sure.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am sorry to hear that Korv, if you lived here I would help you out for sure.



Thanks .. I have some trainwreck in flower. should be 2 weeks before its done .. I clipped a small bud off yesterday and dryed it in the oven.. Its nowhere near ready.. Sometimes it sucks living here ... this is one of those times ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This place is dry .. Been looking for decent buds for two days ,Cant find shit.. I hate being without .. Im getting edgy


I think I read somewhere you live in PA.
I am in Balto. right now, but, leaving in an hour.
I will be back in Balto. this Thursday. I am in Bel Air, near PA. I will gladly help you out when I return. Let me know.

Chiceh I put that song on my IPod-lol, thanks.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I think I read somewhere you live in PA.
> I am in Balto. right now, but, leaving in an hour.
> I will be back in Balto. this Thursday. I am in Bel Air, near PA. I will gladly help you out when I return. Let me know.
> 
> Chiceh I put that song on my IPod-lol, thanks.


Ha ha, now you can play it everytime and think of RIU, lol.


----------



## JaggedJames (Aug 4, 2008)

Korv, hope ya get all hooked up man! 

Jagged's got his coffee and kind's this morn.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2008)

JaggedJames said:


> Korv, hope ya get all hooked up man!
> 
> Jagged's got his coffee and kind's this morn.


Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

JaggedJames said:


> Korv, hope ya get all hooked up man!
> 
> Jagged's got his coffee and kind's this morn.




Thanks Dude but where I live there are nothing but farms ... So the pickings are real slim.. There is NYC a 3 hr trip each way ... oh well ...........


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn! It's just cracked midnight here and we're dry til at least ten in the morning. No weed, no Tramadol and my shoulder hurts...feel sorry for me evlybody!


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

10AM resin scrape,nothing better.


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 5, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Damn! It's just cracked midnight here and we're dry til at least ten in the morning. No weed, no Tramadol and my shoulder hurts...feel sorry for me evlybody!


Now it's 8:30 pm. Yep, we had a little chance to have a quick cone at about 11 this morning. So Wake and Bake was a little late. Might have to hunt down BB4B and say high.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 5, 2008)

Wakin & Bakin, getting ready for a fun filled day at Canada's Wonderland(amusement park), woot woot.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wakin & Bakin, getting ready for a fun filled day at Canada's Wonderland(amusement park), woot woot.




Have fun ,, do a few hits for me Im still dry ....


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have fun ,, do a few hits for me Im still dry ....



Oh man, if we could magically spirit some buds to you we would korvette...

You have fun today Chiceh...Ph03nix says high


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have fun ,, do a few hits for me Im still dry ....


That sucks Korv, I wish I could send you some somehow. 

Yep today should be fun, 10 of us (my bros and families) are all going today. 12 hours of roller coasters, thrills and chills. There better be empty benches to sit on to watch all the people, lol. 
Have a great day peeps.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Oh man, if we could magically spirit some buds to you we would korvette...
> 
> You have fun today Chiceh...Ph03nix says high




Thanks .. Hopefully my phone will ring with good news today ..


----------



## skiskate (Aug 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wakin & Bakin, getting ready for a fun filled day at Canada's Wonderland(amusement park), woot woot.


Haha you must live real close to me. Have fun on behemoth its amazing!


----------



## tallmatt0114 (Aug 5, 2008)

just planted my germinated seeds 2 days ago. i used miracle grow potting soil. they sprouted over night last night. its already about 1 to 2 inches tall. and im looking for any tips on how to grow a healthy good budding plant. 


answers???


----------



## skiskate (Aug 5, 2008)

tallmatt0114 said:


> just planted my germinated seeds 2 days ago. i used miracle grow potting soil. they sprouted over night last night. its already about 1 to 2 inches tall. and im looking for any tips on how to grow a healthy good budding plant.
> 
> 
> answers???


GROWFAQ, Its got all the answers and more.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

Good Morning everyone...
I hope today is a good one.


----------



## skiskate (Aug 5, 2008)

Today im trying to get as high as ive ever been. I took 4 days off to lower my tolerance a little bit and me and my buddy are going to smoke a quarter in one sitting so we shall see how this goes.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

I take time off from it here and there too. I do it when I gain 5lbs. Once that scale tells me I gained 5lbs. I stop smoking until I have lost 6...when I smoke again it is great, I get super stoned.


----------



## skiskate (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I take time off from it here and there too. I do it when I gain 5lbs. Once that scale tells me I gained 5lbs. I stop smoking until I have lost 6...when I smoke again it is great, I get super stoned.


Haha nice, See for me im actually trying to bulk up right now and gain weight so im cutting down on my toking and just focusing on the gym.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 5, 2008)

Morning everyone, I'm waked and working on being baked..........


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

I waked and baked today....
hopefully i'll be able to tomorrow


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 7, 2008)

We waked and baked 12 hours ago. Just had after dinner billies, then a shower. Now we'll have after shower billies before we have BBB.
All in all, a nice night of relaxation.
Aah, it's good to be back in our old stomping ground for a while.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 7, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> We waked and baked 12 hours ago. Just had after dinner billies, then a shower. Now we'll have after shower billies before we have BBB.
> All in all, a nice night of relaxation.
> Aah, it's good to be back in our old stomping ground for a while.


 
may I ask what a billie is? Is that another word for bong ? 

Waked and bakin right now myself.......


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> may I ask what a billie is? Is that another word for bong ?
> 
> Waked and bakin right now myself.......


Yeah, it's a bong... aussie-style. Oh but if there's only one of them, it's a billy. 

Just about to head off for our bowl before bedtime. See you guys. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 9, 2008)

Good Morning all, time to Wake n Bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, time to Wake n Bake.



Im with you in spirit Chiceh, Still dry so Im just smoking cigarettes with my coffee


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im with you in spirit Chiceh, Still dry so Im just smoking cigarettes with my coffee


That sucks Korvy, sorry to hear this. 
Dont even think about early harvest, step away from your plants and let them finish, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That sucks Korvy, sorry to hear this.
> Dont even think about early harvest, step away from your plants and let them finish, lol.



Its a good thing they aint here ,, That might have happened by now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 9, 2008)

Morning, waked and bakin, 

gonna get my motor runnin,

head out on the highway

looking for adventure

or whatever comes my way......

Be out the the HD today.......... 

P S : Korv I'm feeling for you, if I was out as long as you have been there would be a trail of dead stupid people that would lead straight to my house...........


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, waked and bakin,
> 
> gonna get my motor runnin,
> 
> ...


 
Still bakin here.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Morning, Wakin & Bakin here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 10, 2008)

waked and bakin here too, had a great ride yesterday, I love my bike


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 10, 2008)

Still dry as a bone .. But with you guys in spirit


----------



## highs149 (Aug 10, 2008)

right now with you guys....haven't been on this site in over 3 months or so....


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 10, 2008)

i love to wake and bake and RIU!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Still dry as a bone .. But with you guys in spirit


 Concentrate really hard , I'm smoking a bong and thinking of you, can you feel it?    

When you finally get some you're going to be high as hell off of one hit.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> waked and bakin here too, had a great ride yesterday, I love my bike
> 
> Motorcycle or bicycle? I went for a bicycle ride yesterday, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> misshestermoffitt said:
> 
> 
> > waked and bakin here too, had a great ride yesterday, I love my bike
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 10, 2008)

Motorcycle, Harley Davidson. We rode to this little place, population 2, in the middle of nowhere to get cheeseburgers. They were packed, I bet there was close to 100 people there. 

Nice ride, kind of overcast, had a good time. Was out for about 10 hours. Stopping on the side of the road in the cornfields to smoke out. We had a little pack of 7 Harleys cruising. 

See I did all those bongs for Korv and now I'm all high and rambling........


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... 

I woke up at 6am, made a call at 7 am.. nothing, 10;30 am make another call , Nothing ,, Say fuck it and chop down the Trainwreck, as im trimming it up I turn the oven on 170 and throw a bud in.. after about 15 min I chop the bud up and put back in... Weigh what I got off the one plant in the aerogarden.. trimmed and wet 82 grams ,, I put them on a rack in a box.. Go to the oven with a wrap in hand .. Check it .. Ahhhhh Crispy.. Fuck it I have not smoked in almost a week.. I twist it up and light it . The taste is not too bad ,, but I got 1/2 way through the joint and found myself ZONED OUT ... Its so nice to be stoned .. So I just finished up the bone and I"m chilling out reading the papers and the Phone rings ... ITS MY MAN .. He is good and on his way back from the city ..... MOTHERFUCKER... I could have let that plant go a little longer ..Oh well who cares >IM BAKED , and Im getting a oz of Kush later .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm glad your finally going to score something though. 

I'm know you already chopped up your plant, but now you have a jump on drying one of them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad your finally going to score something though.
> 
> I'm know you already chopped up your plant, but now you have a jump on drying one of them.



Well the way I figure ..By the time my Trainwreck is ready to smoke (after curing a week or so ) I'll just be finishing up that O.. So I should be set for a little bit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 11, 2008)

I bet that first hit you took was like floating on a cloud . 

I'm on my first grow, I don't even have a plant anywhere near 12/12 let alone one with buds on it.  

My Lucinda is starting to grow branches, when she gets a few grow out I'm going to try taking a clone and putting it in 12/12 to she if Lucinda is in fact a girl.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I bet that first hit you took was like floating on a cloud .
> 
> I'm on my first grow, I don't even have a plant anywhere near 12/12 let alone one with buds on it.
> 
> My Lucinda is starting to grow branches, when she gets a few grow out I'm going to try taking a clone and putting it in 12/12 to she if Lucinda is in fact a girl.



You could just take a black bag and cover one branch for 12 hrs .. and that branch will show its sex .. that way you dont have to wait to root the clone


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You could just take a black bag and cover one branch for 12 hrs .. and that branch will show its sex .. that way you dont have to wait to root the clone


 
I didn't know you could do that, that's great, I'll try it when the branches get a little bigger, they're just baby branches right now.

So if I do that to a branch can I go back to veg on that branch?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't know you could do that, that's great, I'll try it when the branches get a little bigger, they're just baby branches right now.
> 
> So if I do that to a branch can I go back to veg on that branch?



Im pretty sure you can .. with no suffering...Its better than cloning cause the wait is less.......................Fdd had told me about it .. I'll try and find the tread and Get it to you ..


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to see you got a buzz Korvy, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Glad to see you got a buzz Korvy, lol.





Yes it was a BUZZ INDEED .. It also took the edge off in a snap...


----------



## TheLeader (Aug 16, 2008)

420 am wake n wake here on some bubble......way to start the day aye.

peace


----------



## growforbroke (Aug 16, 2008)

hahah its 2:30am here, im soooo baked though.....bc bud rooocks


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2008)

Good morning all, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

Im with ya .. Got some real nice HAZE .. and some hash too.. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in, then it's off on a poker run to raise money for handicapped children.. 

Taking my box with me


----------



## reno420 (Aug 16, 2008)

good mornin, i think im up for a little wake n Bake bong or splif?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2008)

I am still with ya too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 16, 2008)

bonging it myself......


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

*Wake &....................................................................................... no bake 
15 days to wait............................................................................. stupid vacations.. 
*


----------



## reno420 (Aug 16, 2008)

Fineshed that Wake n bake


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wake &....................................................................................... no bake *
> *15 days to wait............................................................................. stupid vacations.. *


 
What ever do you mean? Are you on vacation with no bud? Or is your dude on vacation? 
Either way that sucks Twisty.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wake &....................................................................................... no bake *
> *15 days to wait............................................................................. stupid vacations.. *


 
That totally sucks, 

me = insta-bitch , just take away my bud and you'll feel it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

I was dry for almost a week.. i know that feeling


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 17, 2008)

Wake n Bake, Goood morning alll.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 17, 2008)

I got my bowl packed .. Im with ya cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm in sunburn and all. Had 375 motorcycles on our little fundraiser yesterday. Had a good time, still managed to be alcohol and tobacco free, smoked plenty of bud though.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 22, 2008)

Good Morning everyone! Wake N Bake

I am glad to be home!!! I spent a couple weeks in Va Mountains with family...I am sooooooo glad to be home!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome home !!! I'm hoping you are in a Faye free zone !!!

Happy wake and bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm awake and baked ... cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 22, 2008)

> Welcome home !!! I'm hoping you are in a Faye free zone !!!


Thanks. All I am getting here is the outer bands of rain. My girls outside are loving it! This has been one weird storm.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm awake and baked ... cheers



Awwww Korvette! I am so glad you are baked!!!!! You should of hooked up with me though! I am happy for you though, it sucks being without.


----------



## DiggityDank4me (Aug 22, 2008)

I waked and than baked the sticky green today, and I have the whole day off..The blunt has already been rolled...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

DiggityDank4me said:


> I waked and than baked the sticky green today, and I have the whole day off..The blunt has already been rolled...




I have everyday off... Im newly retired
Now Im a Kept man


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey sunny, what is your avatar pic supposed to be?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey sunny, what is your avatar pic supposed to be?



Thats a Bad ass Coccatoo drinking a can of coke .. He is a nasty fucker too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 22, 2008)

oh shit, duh, I see it now and now I feel like an ass 

Cool bird, does he talk a lot?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> oh shit, duh, I see it now and now I feel like an ass
> 
> Cool bird, does he talk a lot?




I know he bites ... He bit Sunny a few times .. I would have opened the door and gave it a kick in the ass


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 22, 2008)

I woke and Boke this mornnin' feeling gooooooddd


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 22, 2008)

i woke and smoked this mornin too..


----------



## berbonber (Aug 22, 2008)

I have decided to quit wake and baking as after the said wake and bake all I want to do for the rest of the day is sit and smoke and all my plans fly out of the window.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 23, 2008)

Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 23, 2008)

Evening... er... morning... um, since we beat you all (been up for about 15 hours already) I'm a bit slow this er... morning. Wait a minute... That's better.

Even though technically, we're about to go to bed... what the hell... another round won't hurt. Wake and Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 23, 2008)

Morning I'm waked but not bakin yet. Gotta run an errand and don't want to look all baked. For some reason that China eye thing really hits me. LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


Been up since 5am been baked since 5;15am got a new tiller yesterday .. Im heading out to break ground on next years garden ..50'x 50' fenced in .Be back later Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning everybody.
I am waked.....not baked. YET!
Looks like it will be a good day here in Florida today, finally no rain! Yay!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Been up since 5am been baked since 5;15am got a new tiller yesterday .. Im heading out to break ground on next years garden ..50'x 50' fenced in .Be back later Cheers


I have been up dealing with this computer issue. Now its all good. Ready to chill today, maybe play some Wii. Have a good day digging your new garden. I was thinking up some new plans for mine as well. It never ends eh? 



Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everybody.
> I am waked.....not baked. YET!
> Looks like it will be a good day here in Florida today, finally no rain! Yay!!!


Yay for you. I love Florida. It is going to rain here today. Good day to spend time with the bong.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> got a new tiller yesterday ..


 
oohhh, a new tiller, *feeling envious* 

I want one of those little mantis babies for my flower beds. 


Morning all, waked and bakin....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> oohhh, a new tiller, *feeling envious*
> 
> I want one of those little mantis babies for my flower beds.
> 
> ...



Still bakin here.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 24, 2008)

hittin the bong, listening to "Jungle Love" wondering why I'm watching Purple Rain at this hour.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

ogrelung said:


> hittin the bong, listening to "Jungle Love" wondering why I'm watching Purple Rain at this hour.


Cause it is a good movie, lol. That brings me way back, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 24, 2008)

Chiceh-your enjoying your rainy day, aren't you? I know I did! (for a week) Nothing like spending a day at home with the rain coming down and hitting on a bong...I do love that.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 24, 2008)

It's just so ridiculous! I blame Bell Biv Davoe and that song poison for putting me on this retro kick. I just love how things work Prince World, the woman jumps in the lake for him, he says its the wrong lake, drives into the sunset on a motorcycle. WHAT?!?


----------



## storm22 (Aug 24, 2008)

wake'n'baking


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 24, 2008)

That was back when a purple motorcycle was unheard of. 

  

Now they're everywhere and mostly guys drive them.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Chiceh-your enjoying your rainy day, aren't you? I know I did! (for a week) Nothing like spending a day at home with the rain coming down and hitting on a bong...I do love that.
> Enjoy your day!


Thanks, IT hasn't started raining yet. 



ogrelung said:


> It's just so ridiculous! I blame Bell Biv Davoe and that song poison for putting me on this retro kick. I just love how things work Prince World, the woman jumps in the lake for him, he says its the wrong lake, drives into the sunset on a motorcycle. WHAT?!?


Too funny, I had that on vinyl, lol. I always though Prince was a freak, but really liked his music, lmao. 



storm22 said:


> wake'n'baking


Still bakin here too, lol. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> That was back when a purple motorcycle was unheard of.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they're everywhere and mostly guys drive them.


My favorite colour is Purple, lol.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 24, 2008)

Prince is the man, he's just nuts though. I respect a good crazy.


----------



## nycalzone (Aug 24, 2008)

First time poster, long time lurker.

Wakin' & bakin' - Now only if there were football on today.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 24, 2008)

nycalzone said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Wakin' & bakin' - Now only if there were football on today.


 
Welcome, pull up a bong and sit down. 

+ rep for your avatar, Love it.....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

ogrelung said:


> Prince is the man, he's just nuts though. I respect a good crazy.



Yes Prince was good back in my clubbing days, lol. 


nycalzone said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Wakin' & bakin' - Now only if there were football on today.


Welcome to Rollitup. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Welcome, pull up a bong and sit down.
> 
> + rep for your avatar, Love it.....



I am still baking here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am still baking here.


 
I bake off and on all day, am getting ready to bake again so  cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I bake off and on all day, am getting ready to bake again so  cheers


Same here, just top it up when getting low, lol.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 24, 2008)

I am one that wake and bakes as well as stay baked. LOL. Anyways i smoke throught the day and was wondering, for you people who do the same, do have problems with your throat being sore sometimes, if so what helps


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> I am one that wake and bakes as well as stay baked. LOL. Anyways i smoke throught the day and was wondering, for you people who do the same, do have problems with your throat being sore sometimes, if so what helps


I drink lots of Pepsi.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I drink lots of Pepsi.


lol


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 25, 2008)

alive and taking bong rips into infinity listening to some old-ass white zombie. MORNIN' WORLD!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 25, 2008)

Waked, bakin, wondering where I can go to take that picture for the scavenger hunt......hmmmmm......


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm, what did you need? A shelled creature? Turtles are every where but I think I'd have a hard time finding one if I just went looking, y'know?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 25, 2008)

I already know what I'm taking the pic of, now I'm just working on being creative about it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.
Waked and Baked here.


----------



## reno420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ima spark that shit up in a couple mins


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

reno420 said:


> Ima spark that shit up in a couple mins


Woot woot


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 26, 2008)

sparkin' right now


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning Miss Hester


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning Sunny

I like your bird. He's pretty cool.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

what took you guys so long .. ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry we weren't woken up early by aching muscles from all that tilling yesterday.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

Gooooooood Morning Vette!

Thanks MissHester, the bird is carazzzy


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

LOl no hurting here ... Im up 5 am everyday .. I cant help it ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Gooooooood Morning Vette!
> 
> Thanks MissHester, the bird is carazzzy



Morning .. I thought you were getting rid of the bird ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the lady in TN that says she wants him, but, she stopped returning my calls...LOL.

I think I am stuck with him, it is like being stuck in a bad marriage....Ugh.

Oh well, it is life and I will make the best of the worst.

Hey, did you go to Gettysburg??? Any Ghosts?


----------



## reno420 (Aug 26, 2008)

The bong hits in the monring are deadly


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 26, 2008)

like 16 years ago or so there was one just like that in this pet store I used to buy crickets at. I'd take my daughter (3-4 years old at the time) in there with me. They had a whole bunch of birds but she loved that Cockatoo. Everything she did the bird did. her arms go up, the birds wings would go up. She jumped up and down the bird would move it's body up and down. 

There would always be this crowd that would form of people watching her and that bird. It was already adopted, just living there until it was old enough to go home. She was always asking me when we were going back in there " I gotta train my bird mommy" .

After about 6 months the bird went home and we never saw it again. She's 20 now and she still talks about her bird. She saw the pic of your bird and it sparked some hope that maybe it was the same bird. I told her I doubt it. 

Funny the things that make such an impression on a little kid. Looking back I sure wish I'd have had the sense to take a camera in and snap a few pics of her and that bird and their "tricks".


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have the lady in TN that says she wants him, but, she stopped returning my calls...LOL.
> 
> I think I am stuck with him, it is like being stuck in a bad marriage....Ugh.
> 
> ...



We did go . but the weather turned sour . so we pretty much did some sightseeing and lots of campsite lovins in the rain.. It was nice .. .. No ghosts . we are going here for Trick or treat time 
ESP :: Eastern State Penitentiary Website


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

this shows it better 

ESP :: Terror Behind The Walls


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

That is cool. It is funny what kids remember. The littlest things can stay burned in their memories, too cool.

These types of birds are cool and they can capture you heart quite quickly. Mine talks a lot and it is like having a 2yr old all the time, however, it is a 2yr old with a filthy mouth and he sometimes packs a gun! He is cool though, he is going through sexual maturity right now and he thinks I am his mate. This is where my problems are with him. He looks at me as his wife and he is a wife beater!! If I can get passed this mating thing I think it will all be good. In the meantime, I stay high!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is cool. It is funny what kids remember. The littlest things can stay burned in their memories, too cool.
> 
> These types of birds are cool and they can capture you heart quite quickly. Mine talks a lot and it is like having a 2yr old all the time, however, it is a 2yr old with a filthy mouth and he sometimes packs a gun! He is cool though, he is going through sexual maturity right now and he thinks I am his mate. This is where my problems are with him. He looks at me as his wife and he is a wife beater!! If I can get passed this mating thing I think it will all be good. In the meantime, I stay high!


 get a stuffed cockatoo and put it in his cage .. Let him have his way with it ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 26, 2008)

do they make blow up birds with orafices?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> this shows it better
> 
> ESP :: Terror Behind The Walls


I just bookmarked it. I have heard of this place. Too cool.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just bookmarked it. I have heard of this place. Too cool.




We got the Hotel package .. Im excited We got the Al Capone package ... You should go we can meet up and Blaze together ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> do they make blow up birds with orafices?


I did look into that. No, they don't.
I broke all the rules with this bird. I didn't know that your not supposed to pet them below the neck. I pet him all over! One day he started wiggling his butt around on my arm, I knew it was something weird....Then he tried to do it again and when I stopped him, he bit. Hard. Now, I only hold him with a towel so he can't bite me. I am looking for a home for him, but, I don't want anyone to be put in a situation like I am in. I think with the right woman he will be a good bird. I say woman because he hates men!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We got the Hotel package .. Im excited We got the Al Capone package ... You should go we can meet up and Blaze together ..


That is great. You should have a blast!

Count me in!!!! I will come!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is great. You should have a blast!
> 
> Count me in!!!! I will come!


 I gotta ask my girl later what day we are going ... She dont smoke (due to her job ) But she LOVES GHOSTS


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 26, 2008)

My kind of girl!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My kind of girl!



It should be fun at least , We are going to do the daytime tour , and then the haunted house at night ...


----------



## juststartin (Aug 26, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Wish I could have wake-n-baked this morning. I couldn't come to work and actually be serious with these ppl on the phone if I was blowed. Our holiday is next Monday---Memorial Day---Yay no work all stoned!!!!


yeh i work on the phones, its too hard to get baked and speak to people seriously. I lose concentration and then forget what they have asked me!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

juststartin said:


> yeh i work on the phones, its too hard to get baked and speak to people seriously. I lose concentration and then forget what they have asked me!!







Huh???????????????????? what did you say ?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish I could wake n bake during the week  but my job will not permit me to do so. But today I am home now, so we will call it the lunch n bake the rest of today, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

Wake n Bake for me today.


----------



## smoke so thick (Aug 27, 2008)

blunts before breakfast, baby


----------



## reno420 (Aug 27, 2008)

puff pufff puff pass


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

smoke so thick said:


> blunts before breakfast, baby





reno420 said:


> puff pufff puff pass


I need to ease my pain, still baking hard here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I need to ease my pain, still baking hard here.


 
Are you ok? 

Waked and baking here. 

     =


----------



## vag (Aug 27, 2008)

i waked and baked a couple days ago. then i helped paint my friends room and it was sooo fun


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you ok?
> 
> Waked and baking here.
> 
> =


Yes, I am alive and toking thanks, lol. Oh the joys of womanhood.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

vag said:


> i waked and baked a couple days ago. then i helped paint my friends room and it was sooo fun


On the weekends, that is how my houseworks gets done.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 28, 2008)

Haven't been able to properly wake and bake this week since the new job has me up early as shit and working my balls into the ground for 10 hours, so I'm making up for lost time, hard on my day off. I'm so high I just thought it was the afternoon, actually. Course I have no outside light to this cave so time may as well not exist for me anyway.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 28, 2008)

Waked and baking........


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 28, 2008)

waking and baking.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.

Waked and just painted my ski, and now getting ready to Bake, yeah!


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 28, 2008)

just woke up...... and baked, 5 big bong hits of some nice sativa is an awesome way
to kickstart your day
(hehe i rhyme )


----------



## bigbailer (Aug 28, 2008)

AWWWW...wake and bake at 2:45pm. it was a long night


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 29, 2008)

i waked n baked today


----------



## edux10 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think you can get any higher then waking up and smoking some hash or oil....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 29, 2008)

yep ur right.
i love it.


----------



## SuperSilverHaze (Aug 29, 2008)

it doesent have to be on the weekend, i do all week long!!


----------



## I <3 Cannabis (Aug 29, 2008)

Nothing like a good 'ole wake and bake. I still remember the first time I did it too. We woke up, threwdown on some high middies, made a gravity bong, and hit the road. It was pretty funny, we'd get to a stop light, and people would see us smoking out of a milk carton. Hehe, good times.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 30, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I don't think you can get any higher then waking up and smoking some hash or oil....


Got that right, this hash has me moving in sloooowwwwww moooootttiiionnn. Mornin' world


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 30, 2008)

Wake n Bake time. I love the weekend, especially long weekends.


----------



## UshUsh (Aug 30, 2008)

100% with you on that one dude. It's SO sick just having a chilled weekend and blazing morning, afternoon and night!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 30, 2008)

Good Morning everyone!

Wake and Bake!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

Aaaahhhh, It's still dark outside. Time to Wake n Bake I guess, lol.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning Chiceh.Yes it is te perfect day for a WAB.Watching the sun come up on a beautiful clear morning...fantastic.Have a great day everyone.ccb


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

The sun is almost up here. It is supposed to be a nice day. My bong is nice right now.


----------



## reno420 (Aug 31, 2008)

starting the day early..i wish my bong didnt break


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

reno420 said:


> starting the day early..i wish my bong didnt break


Hope you have a back up?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 31, 2008)

*Morning Chiceh, Vette and all....*



korvette1977 said:


> I gotta ask my girl later what day we are going ... She dont smoke (due to her job ) But she LOVES GHOSTS


*Give me a few more tests at the fucking hospital and I'll be a ghost....*



Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake for me today.


*Waaa !! I was geedy yesterday and smoked all my 3.5 g's of Jack.....
Oh sooo good....Oh soooo grim this morning...got to put my hunt a reefer vendor hat on....... Geeet the moo boots...we's a going twisty hunting.... where did I put that hippie buck shot.....
* 


Chiceh said:


> Aaaahhhh, It's still dark outside. Time to Wake n Bake I guess, lol.


*Best time to puff Chiceh..do a doob and go back to sleep for an hour or so, and when you wake up you're prema-buzzed....*



Chiceh said:


> Hope you have a back up?


*I've got a back out........ If you hear a loud boom and a hippie yell...I got MY backup..........*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

Morning Twisty, still bakin here,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 31, 2008)

Not bakin, the whole state is out of weed  

I can smell my plant from here. Lucky for her she's got a good 6 weeks to go so she's safe.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Not bakin, the whole state is out of weed
> 
> I can smell my plant from here. Lucky for her she's got a good 6 weeks to go so she's safe.


The whole state? Damn that sucks.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 31, 2008)

well probably not the whole state but it seems that way. We've hunted here and there and there isn't shit. 

GGGGRRRRRRRRR I wish I could just run to the store for it. Damn it.


----------



## storm22 (Aug 31, 2008)

wake and bake


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

Lunch n Bake for me.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

Get out of bed and Wake n Bake!, Gotta luv a long weekend.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

Already there ,, fully baked .. I have to drive an hr 1 way to do a fucking estimate. I really dont wanna do it but I must .Im a man of my word ..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Already there ,, fully baked .. I have to drive an hr 1 way to do a fucking estimate. I really dont wanna do it but I must .Im a man of my word ..


What are you estimating?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What are you estimating?


Remodeling a garage into an a spa and gym.. adding windows and tile jaccuzzi , walls cath ceilings with skylights .


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Remodeling a garage into an a spa and gym.. adding windows and tile jaccuzzi , walls cath ceilings with skylights .


Damn, so are you the contractor? Will you do all the work too? That sounds like a great project. Good idea.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Damn, so are you the contractor? Will you do all the work too? That sounds like a great project. Good idea.


 Thats what I do .. Been doing it for close to 30 yrs now .. Been in business for myself 19 yrs and have 7 full time employee's .. Yes I work too I just dont do the "Hard Labor" parts ..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats what I do .. Been doing it for close to 30 yrs now .. Been in business for myself 19 yrs and have 7 full time employee's .. Yes I work too I just dont do the "Hard Labor" parts ..


How are you at building secret hidden grow rooms?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How are you at building secret hidden grow rooms?


 I cant say I ever built one .. But Im sure I could .. I have been involved in a "Panic Room" project a few years back .. That was nifty and neat ... Personally a 357 magnum would do fine for protection.. the panic room cost close to $350k to build .. I had a minor part in it .. very minor


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I cant say I ever built one .. But Im sure I could .. I have been involved in a "Panic Room" project a few years back .. That was nifty and neat ... Personally a 357 magnum would do fine for protection.. the panic room cost close to $350k to build .. I had a minor part in it .. very minor


Panic room? That sounds crazy. Who needs that?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Panic room? That sounds crazy. Who needs that?



It was a ultra rich broker dude in NYC... paranoid... Oh well . I must bolt .. Gotta be there for 10 am... Be back later I'll take some pictures .


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It was a ultra rich broker dude in NYC... paranoid... Oh well . I must bolt .. Gotta be there for 10 am... Be back later I'll take some pictures .


Isn't it a holiday there? Good luck.


----------



## reno420 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah today a holiday, can't even go to the Lcbo or Beer store today their closed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 1, 2008)

Mornin, Sonny boy left momma a pity bud so I'm bakin today too !!! 

Damn I hope the sellers get their act together today !

I need a panic room to hide my grow in !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 1, 2008)

reno420 said:


> yeah today a holiday, can't even go to the Lcbo or Beer store today their closed


*I can't throw a rock without hitting a beer store.......and yep...it's open... Better be an A bomb attack to close the swill shops here....... *


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

reno420 said:


> yeah today a holiday, can't even go to the Lcbo or Beer store today their closed


Now I know you Canadian YAY!, LCBO, lol. Ha ha. I didn't make it there on time yesterday either. Oh well lots of weed to smoke. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Mornin, Sonny boy left momma a pity bud so I'm bakin today too !!!
> 
> Damn I hope the sellers get their act together today !
> 
> I need a panic room to hide my grow in !!!


A panic room sounds cool. I wonder if it just used for panic?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 1, 2008)

just baked and will continue later on today.
was good chiceh.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> just baked and will continue later on today.
> was good chiceh.


Chillin like a villin.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

Wake n Bake, and bake all day long.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning Chiceh and everyone else. I'm waked and bakin

How's you scavanger hunt going? Got all my pictures taken and just stalling around waiting to post them. Man that was some fun shit. I really enjoyed it myself.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Chiceh and everyone else. I'm waked and bakin
> 
> How's you scavanger hunt going? Got all my pictures taken and just stalling around waiting to post them. Man that was some fun shit. I really enjoyed it myself.


I gotta get the last 2 and take some pics, but I will be ready to submit them tomorrow night, lol. I am not sure how creative mine will be, but hey who cares it is fun, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 6, 2008)

I just had a really good time with and and I can't wait to see everyone else's pictures.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Wake n Bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 6, 2008)

How's that cool bird of yours?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 6, 2008)

Ozzie is doing great....cause he isn't here!!!! lol.
He is at his bird sitters house for the next month while I go to Germany 
to see the hubby....Hopefully she will keep him!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

It is hard to leave pet when we go away huh?. I have 2 dogs and find it very hard to find someone to look after them. Boarding them is very expensive too. So we just stay around.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 6, 2008)

Chiceh I know what you mean. I have 2 dogs also. I cannot be without them. They go where I go, and if they can't, I don't go. The dogs are going with me. I would take the bird, but, it is too complicated to take a bird out of the country. In Germany, they would hold my bird in quarantine, and this could last months. Thank god the dogs are easy to take, or I wouldn't be going!! Gotta love the pups!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 6, 2008)

I have adult kids, so there is always someone to pet sit if I need it. Doesn't mean I ever go anywhere, but if I needed to I could.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Chiceh I know what you mean. I have 2 dogs also. I cannot be without them. They go where I go, and if they can't, I don't go. The dogs are going with me. I would take the bird, but, it is too complicated to take a bird out of the country. In Germany, they would hold my bird in quarantine, and this could last months. Thank god the dogs are easy to take, or I wouldn't be going!! Gotta love the pups!



Yes gotta love my doggies, could imagine life without them. I grew up with a dog. I like cats too and have had them in the past, but now we are a dog family. I wish I could have lots.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 6, 2008)

My dog is a conehead right now  

She was crashing into stuff with her cone last night ( like at 3 in the morning) so I got up to help guide her to where she wanted to go. Instead she jumped on the bad and hogged my side all night. I let her stay there because I feel bad for her and her cone.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

Wake n Bake peeps.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My dog is a conehead right now
> 
> She was crashing into stuff with her cone last night ( like at 3 in the morning) so I got up to help guide her to where she wanted to go. Instead she jumped on the bad and hogged my side all night. I let her stay there because I feel bad for her and her cone.


What's up with the cone? Why the need for it? I feel so sorry for dogs when I see them with a cone on, they usually look so ashamed.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 7, 2008)

She had this little teeny scratch on the top of her nose, I mean you could barely see the thing it was so small. She kept scratching at it and wouldn't leave it alone so now it's a huge open sore. The cone was the last resort, the thing will never heal if she keep ripping the scab off of it. 

Hell she's ripped the scab off a couple of time with the cone. We take it off so she can eat and on her way to her bowl, rip there went the scab. Yesterday she was on the bed with my husband, we took the cone off because he promised he would keep an eye on her. Well the TV got too good and rip there went the scab. 

She goes to the vet next week, I hope they don't think we abused her. Poor girl.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 7, 2008)

Im firing up my vape .. Im with you guys ..Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> She had this little teeny scratch on the top of her nose, I mean you could barely see the thing it was so small. She kept scratching at it and wouldn't leave it alone so now it's a huge open sore. The cone was the last resort, the thing will never heal if she keep ripping the scab off of it.
> 
> Hell she's ripped the scab off a couple of time with the cone. We take it off so she can eat and on her way to her bowl, rip there went the scab. Yesterday she was on the bed with my husband, we took the cone off because he promised he would keep an eye on her. Well the TV got too good and rip there went the scab.
> 
> She goes to the vet next week, I hope they don't think we abused her. Poor girl.


I hope she gets better soon. 

I can't find one of the contest items, I am out. 



korvette1977 said:


> Im firing up my vape .. Im with you guys ..Cheers


Still baking here,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I hope she gets better soon.
> 
> I can't find one of the contest items, I am out.
> 
> ...


 

Noooooo you can't be out.....

come on girl, never give up.....


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just woke up from a nap does it still count??? oh well it does for me
bong rips all around!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 11, 2008)

Can someone fly over my house and drop a bag in the yard? There is none to be had anywhere around here. Everyone is out. This sucks total ass !!!

I hate fucking election years, shit always dries up like this, dammit, dammit, dammit.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 11, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I just woke up from a nap does it still count??? oh well it does for me
> bong rips all around!



Me too, had a nap after work today.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 11, 2008)

SCORE 

I'll be wakin and bakin tomorrow for sure


----------



## Kronowaluk (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember may 2-4.....wow good times.


----------



## ManNSmkyRoom (Sep 11, 2008)

I always try to wake n bake... Helps with upset stomach.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.

Wake n Bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm awake and will be baking shortly


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

I am awake and baking.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Awake and baking. (they need a pinchie smilie)

Chiceh, you smoking some of those tasty looking bud from your scavenger hunt pics?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Awake and baking. (they need a pinchie smilie)
> 
> Chiceh, you smoking some of those tasty looking bud from your scavenger hunt pics?



Maybe, lol. I always have a few strains around, that was just one of them,lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Morning everyone. 
I am waked and getting ready to bake.

Waiting on the contractors to get here and fix my ceiling and AC...Woooo hooooo!
It is going to be a good day!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Contractors, yikes...... I'm not a fan of workmen in my house, I'm just funny like that. 

*holding up my hitter*

Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

I hear that, the fridge guy had to come this week to replace the compressor it in (woot woot for warranties!). I sat and watched him the whole time, 2 hours.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate it too. They just got here and they will be here all day. Nerve racking.
My son and I were up half the night taking down my grow room...Ugh.
Oh well, I will sit here and be a supervisor all day. Hopefully by the end of the day I 
will have a ceiling again.
I am glad I baked before they got here! hehehe.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you guys getting any Ike backlash there? 

The satellite pic of it yesterday was really awesome looking (sorry to those in the zone) but the way it covered the whole gulf. Really breathtaking...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you guys getting any Ike backlash there?
> 
> The satellite pic of it yesterday was really awesome looking (sorry to those in the zone) but the way it covered the whole gulf. Really breathtaking...



All we ever get as backlash is rain and some wind. Nothing to fierce here. It did rain all day yesterday and will rain all weekend. Good thing I smoke my bong inside.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 13, 2008)

No, we are not getting anything from Ike. Thank goodness. I lived through Charlie here and that was a mess and scary. I feel for the people in Texas, I hope it all works out okay for them.

I am off to make coffee for my work guys...

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel the worst for the pet owners. I wouldn't be able to evacuate and just leave my critters here. 

There should be some kind of setup for them.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

I know I couldn't leave mine behind, no way.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

I just read an article about a doctor who locked her dog in the pantry and fled to her sisters house. That poor dog, It's going to drown if there is flooding. If she wasn't going to take it with her, she could have at least let it loose outside so it could flee the storm on it's own. 

I hate stupid people..


----------



## colonydukes (Sep 13, 2008)

9 am ***packs a huge bowl of some kush


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just read an article about a doctor who locked her dog in the pantry and fled to her sisters house. That poor dog, It's going to drown if there is flooding. If she wasn't going to take it with her, she could have at least let it loose outside so it could flee the storm on it's own.
> 
> I hate stupid people..


This is the kind of person you just want to slap the shit out of!!!
What a piece of garbage!!!!!!!
After Charlie hit here I volunteered at the local Humane Society. How sad that was. So many people abandon their pets during hurricanes. I would go there everyday and walk the dogs. It broke my heart, I just didn't get it. I could NEVER leave ANY of my pets, I honestly don't know how people do this, it really angers me.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just read an article about a doctor who locked her dog in the pantry and fled to her sisters house. That poor dog, It's going to drown if there is flooding. If she wasn't going to take it with her, she could have at least let it loose outside so it could flee the storm on it's own.
> 
> I hate stupid people..





colonydukes said:


> 9 am ***packs a huge bowl of some kush


I don't understand either. They are apart of the family, totally dependent on us.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in an area that never has to evacuate, but I still make sure to have enough pet taxi's just incase I have to round up all 3 cats. The dogs can travel without, but the cats need them. 

I hate those people that say stupid things like "it's just a dog".


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 13, 2008)

I look at my pets as my children. My children tell me I treat the pets better, lol.
I even call my female dog, Gertie, my 'doghter' Here is a pic of her.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

aaawwwwww how cute. She looks like a nice doggy.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> aaawwwwww how cute. She looks like a nice doggy.


Thanks MissHester.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I look at my pets as my children. My children tell me I treat the pets better, lol.
> I even call my female dog, Gertie, my 'doghter' Here is a pic of her.


Very nice. My hubby wishes I give him the attention I give our dogs, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

The bowl is filled Morning folks


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 14, 2008)

wake n bake is so great..espescially if your feelin like shit in the morning..nothing makes you feel better


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

Awake and baking now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

Awake, nothing to bake once again. Getting sick of this drought too. 

Just surfing the bud porn trying to get an "eyeball" buzz...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Awake, nothing to bake once again. Getting sick of this drought too.
> 
> Just surfing the bud porn trying to get an "eyeball" buzz...


You can look at my pile in the hunt pics lol. Sorry that wasn't nice. I hate that you are out, that really sucks. I wish I could share.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

It's ok, I should have been more prepared. Every 4 years during big election season we get a drought. I've only lived here for 40 years, you'd think I'd have figured it out by now.

It just kills me that all I can smell is pot, but I have none to smoke. 

it's like being trapped in the ocean, water everywere but not a drop to drink. 

Sooner or later this drought will break and then I'm smoking bongs for 24 hours straight!


----------



## leowjb (Sep 14, 2008)

Just woke and i'm baked!!!! Thank God!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's ok, I should have been more prepared. Every 4 years during big election season we get a drought. I've only lived here for 40 years, you'd think I'd have figured it out by now.
> 
> It just kills me that all I can smell is pot, but I have none to smoke.
> 
> ...


It is also this time of year, the harvest is just around the corner so supplies are low too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

I tell you, this has been one grouchy household the last couple of weeks. 3 smokers in 1 house all out of weed. Not to mention my son stops in about everyday and he's out too. 

Things are going to start getting ugly soon around here....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I tell you, this has been one grouchy household the last couple of weeks. 3 smokers in 1 house all out of weed. Not to mention my son stops in about everyday and he's out too.
> 
> Things are going to start getting ugly soon around here....


Go for walk, take your minds off it. Keep busy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

I keep busy, there is always someone up my ass wanting something. Even when I try to hide in here, there's no stopping them.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I keep busy, there is always someone up my ass wanting something. Even when I try to hide in here, there's no stopping them.



I know that all too well, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

Sometimes it really sucks to be the wife and mom, on duty 24 hours a day, no day off ever.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sometimes it really sucks to be the wife and mom, on duty 24 hours a day, no day off ever.


I know eh? That wasn't in the brochure.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

No it wasn't, I want my money back


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No it wasn't, I want my money back



And when did my name just become mom? Where did "MY" identity go?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

I really don't think women ever have an identity. I was always someones, daughter, sister, cousin, girlfriend, wife, mother. 

I can't recall a time that I was just me, I've always been identified as someones elses "other" 

Now wonder I smoke so much pot...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I really don't think women ever have an identity. I was always someones, daughter, sister, cousin, girlfriend, wife, mother.
> 
> I can't recall a time that I was just me, I've always been identified as someones elses "other"
> 
> Now wonder I smoke so much pot...


There was about a 12 year period (on my own) when it was just ME!, partying hard. I miss those days, but can hardly remember most of them, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 15, 2008)

Morning all.....
Wake n Baking here....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 15, 2008)

Morning Sunny, waked and baking here as well !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 15, 2008)

MissHester is that avatar pic your girl??? If so, she is looking awesome!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes that is my girl, I think I took that pic on the 12th, She is smelling great too.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 16, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Waking and Baking here.

Pretty girl MissHester....congrats.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning all, Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning, waked and baking.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2008)

I got to sleep in today!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 20, 2008)

not me, my neighbors fucking dog was barking it's ass off at 6 am. I wish they'd get rid of the dog or let it in the house. ggggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> not me, my neighbors fucking dog was barking it's ass off at 6 am. I wish they'd get rid of the dog or let it in the house. ggggrrrrrrrrr


Thats too bad. As soon as I open my eyes, I have 2 dogs ready to go, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 20, 2008)

My dogs don't really bug me in the morning, it's the cats. I have 2 that hang around in the bedroom just waiting for me to move a muscle, so they can pester. 

My poor dog is still living with the cone on her head, and I fired my lame ass vet the other day. I finally got the bitch to take a skin scraping and it turns out my dog has a yeast problem. I was so pissed, appointment after appointment, paying for shit that isn't even for that. I told that bitch off and took all my pet records and hit the road. I also found out online, I can cure this and prevent future breakouts by raising the dog's PH level. 

I'm now putting 2 teaspoon of Apple Cider Vinegar in her food twice a day and washing her sores with a 50/50 solution of ACV and water. The improvment in the way she looks is amazing. She stinks like vinegar now, but it's better than that horrible dog smell from the yeast problem. She loves that vinegar in her food to. I was afraid she wouldn't eat it, but it stinks so good to her. 

Sorry, I'm a stoned talker.....


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning folks! Smoked some Kush to start my day.


----------



## Mathieu (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm wakin', bakin' and going on a roadtrip! Woo nothing better.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 20, 2008)

Total wake and bake today! I only wish my roommate wasn't pounding ass right above my head right now.


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 20, 2008)

wake and bake is the best


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

Wake n Bake ,It's going to be a great day today.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


>



How's it going Chuck? Have you seen this week's McLeans's magazine?, what a joke, lol.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How's it going Chuck? Have you seen this week's McLeans's magazine?, what a joke, lol.


Good chiceh, and yourself?

Unfortunately I do not receive mcleans anymore but im sure it has something to do with the upcoming election

can you break it down for me dear?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> Good chiceh, and yourself?
> 
> Unfortunately I do not receive mcleans anymore but im sure it has something to do with the upcoming election
> 
> can you break it down for me dear?


Yes it is a "Special Campaign Edition". Basically going over each party and leader and such, not too thrilling. You can probably view it online. I am still confused with this one, not sure what to do yet, lol.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am still confused with this one, not sure what to do yet, lol.


vote NDP. lol. we need to give them a chance. after Trudeau the liberals couldnt offer anything but sponsorship scandals and wasted tax dollars. The tories fucked up sooner than we would have thought (thats what you get for dropping taxes) and fucked our economy, so we need to give the NDP a try.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 21, 2008)

Morning Folks .. My bowl is packed ... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> vote NDP. lol. we need to give them a chance. after Trudeau the liberals couldnt offer anything but sponsorship scandals and wasted tax dollars. The tories fucked up sooner than we would have thought (thats what you get for dropping taxes) and fucked our economy, so we need to give the NDP a try.


But do you really think they would get in? Or even get many seats?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks .. My bowl is packed ... Cheers



Good morning Korvette, Fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 21, 2008)

Morning everyone. Waked and bakin here.

Check out my birthday Bing. Isn't it cute?


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 21, 2008)

same here waking and baking.

hows it going missmoffit and chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning everyone. Waked and bakin here.
> 
> Check out my birthday Bing. Isn't it cute?


Oh I likey, but you need a glass bowl in it, no metal, lol. I found I coughed more with a metal bowl. 



crazy-mental said:


> same here waking and baking.
> 
> hows it going missmoffit and chiceh?



It's going well crazy, Still baking here. How u doin?


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> But do you really think they would get in? Or even get many seats?


Popular vote says no, but i know i didnt participate in that vote, did you?

I think now we have a chance more than ever. We are clearly fed up with Harper yet popular poll says the conservs are still in the lead. And I dont think we will trust the liberals again until we get burned by at least 2 more PM's.
That leaves the NDP and i have seen quite a few green party "lawn votes" this year. I would even give them a shot before giving it back to the lib's or the tories.

What do you think?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> Popular vote says no, but i know i didnt participate in that vote, did you?
> 
> I think now we have a chance more than ever. We are clearly fed up with Harper yet popular poll says the conservs are still in the lead. And I dont think we will trust the liberals again until we get burned by at least 2 more PM's.
> That leaves the NDP and i have seen quite a few green party "lawn votes" this year. I would even give them a shot before giving it back to the lib's or the tories.
> ...


I am seriously considering it. We will just have to wait and see. Right now, anyone is better than Harper.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 21, 2008)

So you guys up north are having election drama too? I hate election years, dries the weed up and having to listen to all that "he said, they did" crap. ugh......


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So you guys up north are having election drama too? I hate election years, dries the weed up and having to listen to all that "he said, they did" crap. ugh......


Nothing like what the USA goes through, we get it over in a few months, without all the drama, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 21, 2008)

well aren't we lucky.  

Moving to Canada seems like a better idea every day. I saw that woman lawmaker there that said "marijuana laws make criminals out of law abiding citizens" 

Hell if her name popped up on the USA ballot I'd vote for her.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> well aren't we lucky.
> 
> Moving to Canada seems like a better idea every day. I saw that woman lawmaker there that said "marijuana laws make criminals out of law abiding citizens"
> 
> Hell if her name popped up on the USA ballot I'd vote for her.



Haha, One of the NDP party members just had to step out due his recreational habits (he was the previous leader of the former Marijuana Party lol).


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 21, 2008)

ahhhh, nothing like the scent of a scandal during an election year.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> well aren't we lucky.
> 
> Moving to Canada seems like a better idea every day. I saw that woman lawmaker there that said "marijuana laws make criminals out of law abiding citizens"
> 
> Hell if her name popped up on the USA ballot I'd vote for her.


they definately go easy on us growers and smokers though. I have never been convicted of any marijuana offense and i have been committing them for years!

I even got to walk down the middle of Yonge street (longest street in the world, Central downtown Toronto) smoking joints in front of cops and drivers with no fear of prosecution. Sure it was just one day but i got to march and smoke


----------



## loke (Sep 21, 2008)

Hell yeah! There is hardly anything in life (at least to me) more pleasant than a good wake-n-bake! 

I can hardly ever do a true wake-n-bake at 4:20am, that's just too god awful early for me. The euphoric grogginess can be pleasant sometimes though.


----------



## Canadabis (Sep 21, 2008)

Is that really what "Wake-an-Bake is? you have to get up at 4:20? i though it just meant that you smoke first thing in the morning.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

wake n bakes are good when u dont wanna get high for the rest of the day lol


----------



## Canadabis (Sep 22, 2008)

its 7:41am and im about to go get blitzed!


----------



## SMOKUHTREEUH (Sep 22, 2008)

after working all week i live for waking up when im off to smoke a bowl and enojoy the morning with ps3 game or some shit. 

its even better when you have haze and a glass water bong.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 23, 2008)

Morning all....Wake n Baking here.


----------



## RollaFatty (Sep 23, 2008)

ahhh i love it best stone of the day..
baked as shit here


----------



## buffalosoulja (Sep 24, 2008)

good morning all. waking and vaping.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Morning, 

I need to get a vape, I keep hearing all these good things about them.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 24, 2008)

Morning. I ordered a vape! Not here yet, I can't wait...
Kludge has a good link for it, with a discount.
Right now I am sitting in my living room and there is a mobile vet
groomer in my driveway doing my dogs...too cool. I am going to bake 
while the dogs are getting done.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey I'll want to hear about your new vape wen you get it. I've got to invest in one of those


There is a mobile dog wash that comes to my neighbors. It cracks me up everytime.


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 24, 2008)

just woke up and boosted my high from last night


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 26, 2008)

Morning all...
Waked.....can't bake til later (work)
Looking forward to later.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all...
> Waked.....can't bake til later (work)
> Looking forward to later.


ahhh to wake and bake...im bone dry til the end of next week...but monday morning was very nice


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 26, 2008)

C'mon over! You can Bake while I work...


sarah22 said:


> ahhh to wake and bake...im bone dry til the end of next week...but monday morning was very nice


----------



## colonydukes (Sep 26, 2008)

very nice morning 940am packing a bowl before heading out to friendly stranger to grab some stuff for tonight


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Wake n Bake, I am firing it up.


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, I am firing it up.


haha im with yah


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> haha im with yah



Yippeeeeeee, wakey bakey.


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

been up all night, does that count?


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yippeeeeeee, wakey bakey.


eggs n bakey haha


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> eggs n bakey haha


Sounds good to me, need my energy for lots of trimming today.


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Sounds good to me, need my energy for lots of trimming today.


haha me 2...well not today tomorrow maybe im waiting so i can harvest my mazar already im so impatient


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well Is a another rainy day here ... So whats a better time then now to cut up a bud and pack the bowl.... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Is a another rainy day here ... So whats a better time then now to cut up a bud and pack the bowl.... Cheers


Hey Korv, raining here too, still dark even, lol.


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

wats on todays agenda???hmmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> wats on todays agenda???hmmmm



A whole lotta nothing going on here .. I'll prob sit here and get baked for a while , then prob get baked again work on my sons dirtbike , get baked again surf ebay, get baked again, get a little afternoon delight , get baked again , eat leftover chinese , get stoned again.. wow it sounds like a busy day


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> A whole lotta nothing going on here .. I'll prob sit here and get baked for a while , then prob get baked again work on my sons dirtbike , get baked again surf ebay, get baked again, get a little afternoon delight , get baked again , eat leftover chinese , get stoned again.. wow it sounds like a busy day


wow u and i relate except 4 the dirtbike haha it would hav 2 b my 1969 Ford Galaxie 500 its a PIECE O SHIT


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> wats on todays agenda???hmmmm





korvette1977 said:


> A whole lotta nothing going on here .. I'll prob sit here and get baked for a while , then prob get baked again work on my sons dirtbike , get baked again surf ebay, get baked again, get a little afternoon delight , get baked again , eat leftover chinese , get stoned again.. wow it sounds like a busy day


Yep, get baked, surf RIU, get baked, trims some, get baked, trim more, get baked, surf RIU, eat, play some Wii and Xbox 360, get baked, lol. Maybe clean the house. You know typical weekend.


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yep, get baked, surf RIU, get baked, trims some, get baked, trim more, get baked, surf RIU, eat, play some Wii and Xbox 360, get baked, lol. You know typical weekend.


awesometastic yo haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> wow u and i relate except 4 the dirtbike haha it would hav 2 b my 1969 Ford Galaxie 500 its a PIECE O SHIT


Thats cool. fix it up ,, I love rebuilding shit .. I bought this tractor Yrs ago.. It was a pile of rust ,,, $20 k later .. here it is 







and we use it most everyday


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cool. fix it up ,, I love rebuilding shit .. I bought this tractor Yrs ago.. It was a pile of rust ,,, $20 k later .. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo wow its looks soo original...i cnt take my eyes off of it haha


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning everyone.
Waked and Baked here...

Vette when you did that one thread with the tractor I picked yours out....

I wish it were raining here, I love rainy days....Oh well, I am stuck with the sun.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> Waked and Baked here...
> 
> Vette when you did that one thread with the tractor I picked yours out....
> ...



You sunbathing naked again in the yard .. ? Im looking into buying that house directly behind yours on the otherside of the lake .. i have my scope ready .. with the ZOOM feature .... ( . )( . )


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 27, 2008)

I think you already bought it! How else would you know how I sunbathe??
Vette are you in my canal???


korvette1977 said:


> You sunbathing naked again in the yard .. ? Im looking into buying that house directly behind yours on the otherside of the lake .. i have my scope ready .. with the ZOOM feature .... ( . )( . )


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think you already bought it! How else would you know how I sunbathe??
> Vette are you in my canal???



LOL Too Funny .. 

Im doing Stoner speed balls 

Take a nice rip from the bong 
And then take a swig of this .. I love these .. but I have to limit myself they have 130 mg of caffeine in em ..One day i drank 8 and i was shaking... 






If I was in your canal you would know it ...


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

ooo wow im soo baked its not even funny..but im laughing anywayz


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 27, 2008)

I have had them, once. They made me shake all day...crazy stuff.
I do believe you are right, I would know if you were in my canal....lets call it a lake again...lol


korvette1977 said:


> LOL Too Funny ..
> 
> Im doing Stoner speed balls
> 
> ...


Nothing like the first buzz of the day, eh?


piski said:


> ooo wow im soo baked its not even funny..but im laughing anywayz


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL Too Funny ..
> 
> Im doing Stoner speed balls
> 
> ...


i like thos,but too much 4 me id rather hav a good ol cup of fresh coffee..mmm


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

I had a nap, so Wake n Bake again, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

Shit has been so dry around here the last month that we are changing the name to "grouch and pout"


----------



## data (Sep 27, 2008)

wake n bake keeps daily murder crimes down.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

well I'm running out of places to hide the bodies......


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Shit has been so dry around here the last month that we are changing the name to "grouch and pout"


Still out?, that sucks, sorry to hear. If I could share, I would. 



data said:


> wake n bake keeps daily murder crimes down.


I hear that, keeps me normal on the weekends, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

Not totally out, getting little shit here and there 20 sacks that cost 25, stupid shit like that. My plant is about 2 weeks from down, so I have "sampled here and there" 

I took a lot of the lower small buds off tonight, going to let those dry and at least have that. The bigger buds I'm not touching till there done no matter what. 

My fingers smell good now (lol sounds gross)


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Not totally out, getting little shit here and there 20 sacks that cost 25, stupid shit like that. My plant is about 2 weeks from down, so I have "sampled here and there"
> 
> I took a lot of the lower small buds off tonight, going to let those dry and at least have that. The bigger buds I'm not touching till there done no matter what.
> 
> My fingers smell good now (lol sounds gross)




Stinky sticky fingers eh .. what are you playing with ...?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

wouldn't you like to know LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

I like sticky fingers.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

I try to hold my weed with tweezers when I can and cut it up with scissors, don't want to be touchin on it too much.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I try to hold my weed with tweezers when I can and cut it up with scissors, don't want to be touchin on it too much.


I try to use gloves when I have lots. I have a slight allergy and my skin gets itchy when the leaves touch it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm like that with tomato plants and hollyhocks, and a few others. Breaks me out bad and it looks nasty.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm like that with tomato plants and hollyhocks, and a few others. Breaks me out bad and it looks nasty.


I still have some hollyhocks blooming, dark purple.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Sunday Morning To you Folks ,, Ive been up awhile now .. Took my Morning Dump. on my 2nd cup of coffee and just packed my 2nd bowl.. Im Baked and with another gloomy, rainy, day Im planning on doing this shit all day... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Sunday Morning To you Folks ,, Ive been up awhile now .. Took my Morning Dump. on my 2nd cup of coffee and just packed my 2nd bowl.. Im Baked and with another gloomy, rainy, day Im planning on doing this shit all day... Cheers



Just woke myself thanks to my dogs. Guess I will get baked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Just woke myself thanks to my dogs. Guess I will get baked.



Yea my dogs get me up too.. so I let them out while Im on the throne .. I multi task...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea my dogs get me up too.. so I let them out while Im on the throne .. I multi task...


Lucky you, your dogs can go on their own. I have to watch mine as one of dogs will eat all the poop.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Lucky you, your dogs can go on their own. I have to watch mine as one of dogs will eat all the poop.



Perfect..Send that one here .. Im looking for a quick way of getting all the dog poop out of my yard ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Lucky you, your dogs can go on their own. I have to watch mine as one of dogs will eat all the poop.


 We have these collars that they cant go outside of a 75' circle from the main unit (in the house) if they do the collar gives off a beep... If they keep going it gives them a Zap.. when training them we used little flags as a visual aid .. it only takes 1-2 zaps till they learn.. One of our Springers is a Deer chaser, he dont care he will take the zap to chase something down.. not too long ago he got slapped in the face by a pourcupine ..ouch.. Those collars are like the invisable fence without all the work..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have these collars that they cant go outside of a 75' circle from the main unit (in the house) if they do the collar gives off a beep... If they keep going it gives them a Zap.. when training them we used little flags as a visual aid .. it only takes 1-2 zaps till they learn.. One of our Springers is a Deer chaser, he dont care he will take the zap to chase something down.. not too long ago he got slapped in the face by a pourcupine ..ouch.. Those collars are like the invisable fence without all the work..


Those do look cool, my buddy has one on his dog. My yard is all fenced in and my dogs have a run here. I just have to watch the one so he doesn't eat my other's poop.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont like fences .. Ive been locked up .. LOL . I dont like having neighbors , So I dont ... Well I do but they are a 1/2 mile away ...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont like fences .. Ive been locked up .. LOL . I dont like having neighbors , So I dont ... Well I do but they are a 1/2 mile away ...


Ya well I don't much either and we are planing to move just outside of the city with some land soon. I could actually spit on my neighbors house it is that close, I feel squeezed in, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 28, 2008)

Morning, getting ready to sample some more of my plant.

Got my critters fed, having my relaxing me time.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.
Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, getting ready to sample some more of my plant.
> 
> Got my critters fed, having my relaxing me time.



Enjoy .....................


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, getting ready to sample some more of my plant.
> 
> Got my critters fed, having my relaxing me time.





Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Wake n Bake



Sill baking here, waiting for you all, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Wake n Bake



Good morning Sunny, Want some breakfast ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, I am making eggs as we speak....everyone to my house...eggs, bong rips, swimming and then a safari for alligators....I hate living alone....


korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Sunny, Want some breakfast ?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol, I am making eggs as we speak....everyone to my house...eggs, bong rips, swimming and then a safari for alligators....I hate living alone....



Sounds good to me, I'm in (cept the alligators), lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

How inviting ..Will you pick me up at the airport?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

I know Chiceh, I had to throw that in to get Vettes sexy ass over here...he is a tough one, you have to throw him a bone to get him to play.


Chiceh said:


> Sounds good to me, I'm in (cept the alligators), lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

but of course....SRQ...I know that airport all too well....



korvette1977 said:


> How inviting ..Will you pick me up at the airport?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> How inviting ..Will you pick me up at the airport?





Sunnysideup said:


> I know Chiceh, I had to throw that in to get Vettes sexy ass over here...he is a tough one, you have to throw him a bone to get him to play.



Road trip!, how far we talking here so I know how much to grind up for the ride, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd like to play too. Pass on the eggs, but I've been to the everglades before and have a pic of me holding an alligator.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

SW Florida baby! Lemon Bay, Boca Grande area....
pack up everyone!! I have plenty of room for all!


Chiceh said:


> Road trip!, how far we talking here so I know how much to grind up for the ride, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

Miss you are one person that I KNOW I would jive with! You are more than welcome! Bring your daughter too!


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'd like to play too. Pass on the eggs, but I've been to the everglades before and have a pic of me holding an alligator.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in IL, you wanna pick me up on your way by? 




Chiceh said:


> Road trip!, how far we talking here so I know how much to grind up for the ride, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow where am I sleeping with all these people?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> SW Florida baby! Lemon Bay, Boca Grande area....
> pack up everyone!! I have plenty of room for all!


Is that near Disney World? I'm in see you in 3 days (if we are driving), lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Sunny, 

I think I'll leave the daughter at home, she's works with kids and has caught "the plague" don't want her snottin all over everyone. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Miss you are one person that I KNOW I would jive with! You are more than welcome! Bring your daughter too!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Thanks Sunny,
> 
> I think I'll leave the daughter at home, she's works with kids and has caught "the plague" don't want her snottin all over everyone.


Good idea, no snot, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

I will buy bunk beds, we will all fit!


korvette1977 said:


> Wow where am I sleeping with all these people?


I am 4 hrs South of Orlando...I am on the gulf, right around the corner from Boca Grande. Very nice here...if you like old people, lol


Chiceh said:


> Is that near Disney World? I'm in see you in 3 days (if we are driving), lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I will buy bunk beds, we will all fit!
> 
> 
> I am 4 hrs South of Orlando...I am on the gulf, right around the corner from Boca Grande. Very nice here...if you like old people, lol



Sure, they go to bed early, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a blow up airbed, queen size. I'm bring it with.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a blow up airbed, queen size. I'm bring it with.



Yep, I have a BYOB too, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

I just burned my eggs! (for real)
The dogs get breakfast first this morning!
I will be back, I am STARVING...must eat!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just burned my eggs! (for real)
> The dogs get breakfast first this morning!
> I will be back, I am STARVING...must eat!



Ew burnt eggs suck, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a queen size aerobed,, I'll bring that ,, I'll sleep on the deck if its enclosed


Hell I'll just drive and park the motorhome in your driveway.. No problems then,, And I'll have room for 4 more


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a queen size aerobed,, I'll bring that ,, I'll sleep on the deck if its enclosed


You bringing your wife?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You bringing your wife?


Im not married , YET ,Im engaged.. But Yea we are a team, We Roll Together , She dont smoke because of her job.But would if she could ..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im not married , YET ,Im engaged.. But Yea we are a team, We Roll Together , She dont smoke because of her job.But would if she could ..


I wasn't asking about smokin, lmao.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wasn't asking about smokin, lmao.


well what did you have in mind then?????????????????


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well what did you have in mind then?????????????????


Use your imagination, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

I have you covered, the lanai is enclosed! The motorhome would be the bomb though.


korvette1977 said:


> I have a queen size aerobed,, I'll bring that ,, I'll sleep on the deck if its enclosed
> 
> Hell I'll just drive and park the motorhome in your driveway.. No problems then,, And I'll have room for 4 more


Bring her!


korvette1977 said:


> Im not married , YET ,Im engaged.. But Yea we are a team, We Roll Together , She dont smoke because of her job.But would if she could ..


My kind of woman


Chiceh said:


> I wasn't asking about smokin, lmao.


----------



## reno420 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeaaaaaaa, wake nd toke


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Use your imagination, lol.



She is not shy ,, My kinda girl.... My imagination goes on forever


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have you covered, the lanai is enclosed! The motorhome would be the bomb though.
> 
> 
> Bring her!
> ...



But if this is when school is in session i would have to fly solo.. So I may be needy..


----------



## SLBR (Sep 28, 2008)

Good morning SUNNY


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

SLBR said:


> Good morning SUNNY



Welcome to MY thread, Wake n Bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

So when is this "Slumber Party" ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

Have the kids call me when they get home from church...thought you couldn't type?? 


SLBR said:


> Good morning SUNNY



Anytime you all want to come!


korvette1977 said:


> So when is this "Slumber Party" ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

Is anyone else having a problem on here?? I can reply to my PMs and posting with quotes is not working?!?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

yes prob all morning here


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 28, 2008)

thought it was just me...I meant to say I "can't" reply on my PMs...Oh well.
Oh, SLBR is my brother. He won't be back, he can't type...he was just messing with me to let me know that he is reading my posts....ugh, what a mood breaker


----------



## piski (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone...Wakey and Bakey


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Morning everyone
Nice rainy day here....finally
Wake n Bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake here. 

Sneeze and weeze too, what an allergy day........argh.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning Miss...Nice to see ya!

Hey everyone...is it just me or not....did you guys know that Turkeys can fly???
Can chickens fly????


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

cloudy and dreary here ..... 
Cheers


----------



## piski (Sep 30, 2008)

niice and hot ovr here 6am


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL @ Sunny, Turkeys can't fly like a regular bird, they can get off the ground for a little bit, like to change location. Chickens can do the same thing. Think of them more as gliders. 


Didn't you ever see WKRP in Cinncinati where Herb and Mr Carlson throw the live turkeys out of a helicopter over a shopping mall as a Thanksgiving giveaway promotion? That was one funny episode.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks! I do remember that episode of WKRP, it was hilarious!!!
That puts it in perspective for me...I was baffled to learn they could fly! Hovering is what they are doing, makes sense to me now...I feel stooopid!



misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL @ Sunny, Turkeys can't fly like a regular bird, they can get off the ground for a little bit, like to change location. Chickens can do the same thing. Think of them more as gliders.
> 
> 
> Didn't you ever see WKRP in Cinncinati where Herb and Mr Carlson throw the live turkeys out of a helicopter over a shopping mall as a Thanksgiving giveaway promotion? That was one funny episode.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't feel stupid, you know there are kids in the city that couldn't tell you what a cow looks like. 

WKRP, now that was a helluva good show.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

Loni Anderson still looks good today ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 1, 2008)

Good Morning everyone
Wake n Bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning, waked baked, got chili in the crock pot and repotted all my "special flowers" this morning.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 1, 2008)

Man I wish I had some chili going on! I read out here about that Blueberry Morning cereal, so I bought it and I have been living off of it every since...lol


misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, waked baked, got chili in the crock pot and repotted all my "special flowers" this morning.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some sharp cheddar cheese to go with my chili tonight. I can't wait until dinner!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 1, 2008)

Man when I lived up North I would make chili all the time in the winter, I loved it. Here in Florida it just seems weird to make any I can't wait for the day I am no longer trapped in paradise, lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 1, 2008)

I would still go ahead and make chili anyway. There's no rule that says you can't eat chili in FL.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im eating Taco's at 6pm We have a Date ..............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 1, 2008)

what time zone would those tacos be in? The chili is in central time zone.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 1, 2008)

Yummmm, I love tacos, and you know Vette, my view on date nights....ahhhhh, the best


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yummmm, I love tacos, and you know Vette, my view on date nights....ahhhhh, the best



I love date nights .. and I love taco's ... Enuff said ...


----------



## Impulse13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nothing like a good wakeNbake... it's a cloudy rainy day here... my perfect wake N Bake... some green smoke... Bean and Bacon soup... grilled cheeze... good soft rock and video games... yeah baby...
Impulse


----------



## piski (Oct 1, 2008)

wow its 1:32pm ovr her o well wake n bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 2, 2008)

Morning all.
Waked here, not Baked....
I am actually going to wait until ALL of my work is done...
I was bad yesterday and didn't get all my work done and I got a bitch out email this morning telling me....get it together or get out....Enough said!! I need my job! So, I am going to get it together today....then I am going to BAKE BAKE BAKE...hell yeah, can't wait.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all.
> Waked here, not Baked....
> I am actually going to wait until ALL of my work is done...
> I was bad yesterday and didn't get all my work done and I got a bitch out email this morning telling me....get it together or get out....Enough said!! I need my job! So, I am going to get it together today....then I am going to BAKE BAKE BAKE...hell yeah, can't wait.



OUCH... That sucks .. have a great day .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 2, 2008)

Ouch Sunny, that sucks. Hard assed employer worried about his x-mas bonus check? 

I'm waked and slightly baked. Korv, how were the tacos last night?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ouch Sunny, that sucks. Hard assed employer worried about his x-mas bonus check?
> 
> I'm waked and slightly baked. Korv, how were the tacos last night?



She was wonderful as always ,, Tried out some Cinnamon oil that gets HOT when you blow on it ... WHOA.....


----------



## piski (Oct 2, 2008)

Good Morning World


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 2, 2008)

never liked the cinnamon kind, gets to warm for me. Feels like it's burning.


----------



## NJgrower187 (Oct 2, 2008)

10:30 here, day off, awaked n baked with some white rhino


----------



## Canadabis (Oct 2, 2008)

7:40am, im fucking blitzed, nuff said.


----------



## malpequestoner (Oct 2, 2008)

i cant go a day without my wake and bake with a smoke and a coffee it makes me so refreshed in the morning untill i burnout then time for bed again lol and the same thing all over again and its the only time i can get really cooked somein to much weed ha


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> never liked the cinnamon kind, gets to warm for me. Feels like it's burning.


I admit it feels real hot .. And it is quite messy ,,


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 2, 2008)

Everyday last 36 years except those couple times for piss tests and military boot camp. Absolutely the best head of the day every day. Especially the weekends. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 3, 2008)

Morning everyone...
Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good moring Sunny ,,Ive been baked since 4:30 am Im an early riser... Its almost lunch time


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 3, 2008)

Morning Sunny and Korv, waked and baking now


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 3, 2008)

Vette and Miss....we are making this our daily morning....we seem to always meet up here, eh? I love it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 3, 2008)

Me too, it's a nice way to start our day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amen........................


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

Good morning Rollitup!..........Wake n Bake time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good morning Sunshine... Its been that time for two hrs already.. hurry up you have some catching up to do.. here ,Hands you a lighter and a bowl


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Sunshine... Its been that time for two hrs already.. hurry up you have some catching up to do.. here ,Hands you a lighter and a bowl


Hey thanks, I slept in a bit today, was up late trimming. There is no end in sight yet either, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey thanks, I slept in a bit today, was up late trimming. There is no end in sight yet either, lol.


Well thats NOT a bad thing ...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well thats NOT a bad thing ...


It is when I have to trim it all, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It is when I have to trim it all, lol.


Dont hubby help? call some friends over


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont hubby help? call some friends over



In my circle we all have this much to trimm. We do trim parties, 6 to 8 hours straight. Did one Friday and Saturday last weekend. But we all still have lots to do, it was a good return this year for outdoor, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 4, 2008)

Morning late night trimmers and early wake and bakers.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning late night trimmers and early wake and bakers.



Gotta luv it, lol. How you doing missmoffit?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 4, 2008)

Sneezy and allergic, but otherwise OK. Congrats on your big harvest.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sneezy and allergic, but otherwise OK. Congrats on your big harvest.



I hear the allergies, I suffer from them too.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> She was wonderful as always ,, Tried out some Cinnamon oil that gets HOT when you blow on it ... WHOA.....


*Woo hoo cinnamon toasted...........*



Chiceh said:


> Hey thanks, I slept in a bit today, was up late trimming. There is no end in sight yet either, lol.





Chiceh said:


> It is when I have to trim it all, lol.


*Just keep saying 1 joint for me.... 2 joints for me.... 3 joints for me.... 10,000 joints...Thats it I quit !!!*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 4, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Wake n Bake



I'd rather snuggle


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

I rather keep smoking, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 4, 2008)

It is a snuggle kind of day here, what a shame my better half is not here..boo hoo..
Hey I meant to tell you, very nice harvest! Looked great great great!


korvette1977 said:


> I'd rather snuggle


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is a snuggle kind of day here, what a shame my better half is not here..boo hoo..
> Hey I meant to tell you, very nice harvest! Looked great great great!


 Thanks .. Sorry about hubby ,,Im sure he miss's being there too...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 4, 2008)

lol lol, I know!

Haven't seen you all week Chiceh! Missed you!


Chiceh said:


> I rather keep smoking, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol lol, I know!
> 
> Haven't seen you all week Chiceh! Missed you!


I wake n bake only on the weekends, lol. I only smoke when not working. Plus been a bit busy with the harvest lately, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought you were harvesting! Fun fun, well, sort of

Well if we can't have you during our weekday mornings we will have to settle for the weekends, you rock Chiceh!


Chiceh said:


> I wake n bake only on the weekends, lol. I only smoke when not working. Plus been a bit busy with the harvest lately, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I thought you were harvesting! Fun fun, well, sort of
> 
> Well if we can't have you during our weekday mornings we will have to settle for the weekends, you rock Chiceh!



Hey, I am on here in the evenings, always in live chat when online. You should check it out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 4, 2008)

I never go into the live chat, I don't know why. I will check it out!

I am starving, I must eat...must.....
I'll be back......need food....


Chiceh said:


> Hey, I am on here in the evenings, always in live chat when online. You should check it out.


----------



## piski (Oct 4, 2008)

Good Morning People...its Wake n Bake time


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

piski said:


> Good Morning People...its Wake n Bake time



Howdy, still baking here.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

Good morning, time to Wake n Bake. I am already baking listening to this, not really sure why I like this song but I do. Check it out. 
YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Im with ya ... Cheers ....................


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im with ya ... Cheers ....................


Morning Korvy, I can always count on you for a wake n bake. I only wish I could do it everyday.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

I do it for you everyday.........Dont you worry I got mon - fri covered


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I do it for you everyday.........Dont you worry I got mon - fri covered



Thanks, just cover me till 5, thats when I get to fire up during the week, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks, just cover me till 5, thats when I get to fire up during the week, lol.


Not a problem,, I got it covered


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Not a problem,, I got it covered



Thanks, you're the man. I would rep ya but I must spread it around some, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 5, 2008)

Morning waked bakers


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Im up with you guys, I have a blunt rolled up ready to get toked on out front. 

wake n bake = ::::


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 5, 2008)

Morning all...

Waking and Baking


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 5, 2008)

Morning yall..Wakin and vapin. (already buzzed from a roach)


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning waked bakers


Good morning. 



Mystery101 said:


> Im up with you guys, I have a blunt rolled up ready to get toked on out front.
> wake n bake = ::::


Fire it up. 



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Waking and Baking


Still baking here too. 



buffalosoulja said:


> Morning yall..Wakin and vapin. (already buzzed from a roach)


Nice, I am still going strong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good morning folks .. Its 5:40 am here .. Im toasted .. I love the 1st buzz of the Day


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 6, 2008)

Good morning everyone
I am Waked and Baked
I am off to the airport, so you guys have a great day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone
> I am Waked and Baked
> I am off to the airport, so you guys have a great day!



You on your way over here sunny ? I'll make up the spare bedroom.. Bring your own lighter  Have a safe flight


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning folks .. Its 5:40 am here .. Im toasted .. I love the 1st buzz of the Day





Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone
> I am Waked and Baked
> I am off to the airport, so you guys have a great day!



I am so jealous of you wake n bakers today. I can fire it up later today. Enjoy your day.
Have a safe flight Sunny.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am so jealous of you wake n bakers today. I can fire it up later today. Enjoy your day.
> Have a safe flight Sunny.


 I got you Chiceh..... Im smoking for me and you today .. by the way your fucking stoned .. take it easy on those hash ripps... I'm feeling toasted


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I got you Chiceh..... Im smoking for me and you today .. by the way your fucking stoned .. take it easy on those hash ripps... I'm feeling toasted


Thanks Korvy. I tend to smoke hash to mellow out, like a bowl before bed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks Korvy. I tend to smoke hash to mellow out, like a bowl before bed.


Well Its a gloomy Monday some rain later they say and tonight a frost cause Canada Farted and is blowing her cold air this way .. I made the hash last night used 156 grams of trim, got a 2 gram ball .. I had to try it out .. its good ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Its a gloomy Monday some rain later they say and tonight a frost cause Canada Farted and is blowing her cold air this way .. I made the hash last night used 156 grams of trim, got a 2 gram ball .. I had to try it out .. its good ..


*Said in a Monty Python accent... " We fart in your general direction"............ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Said in a Monty Python accent... " We fart in your general direction"............ *


But why are your farts always SO COLD..... aint there any heat up there ,, Brrrrrr I may have to chuck the heat on real soon..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 6, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers. Sunny, you flying today? (which is funny as hell with that bad ass bird on your avatar)

Hey Chiceh, you're twice as high now, I baked for you too. 

Wassup Korv? How's your hash? I've never made hash, seems like to much effort for me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers. Sunny, you flying today? (which is funny as hell with that bad ass bird on your avatar)
> 
> Hey Chiceh, you're twice as high now, I baked for you too.
> 
> Wassup Korv? How's your hash? I've never made hash, seems like to much effort for me.


Barely any effort at all.. I do it like this .. its a simple way .. about 1/2 an hr total work time . 
watch the whole thing .. 

to me its better than throwing it away 
YouTube - The Amazing "Gumby" Hash, Hashish,Bubblehash, Method.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

of course you can use smaller amounts .. I used 156 grams of leaves . No fan leaves .. and got just over 2 grams of hash back.. So to me its worth it .. Gas is still $3.50ish a gallon here


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 7, 2008)

Morning yall. Wakin and bakin here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

Gooooood Morning!

Wake n Working here...
will be baking later, can't wait!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

I am blowing off work, fuck it. I am not in the mood today.

I think I am going to bake and harvest my 2 girls outside...I do think they could go a little longer, but, I want them done.

So, Wake n Bake.....WoooHooooo!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 8, 2008)

Morning Sunny waked and bakin here


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

Morning Miss....I can't seem to find Vette this morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe he over slept? 

VETTE !!! Are you out there?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

I found him, he is over in the BiggestThread....he is harvesting and he is sticky...I am going outside now to do the same...I have a love/hate for harvesting!


misshestermoffitt said:


> Maybe he over slept?
> 
> VETTE !!! Are you out there?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 8, 2008)

Morning yall. Gettin my wake n bake on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm here .. all sticky ..............................MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going.......to get all sticky...mmmmmmmmmmm


korvette1977 said:


> I'm here .. all sticky ..............................MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish I could be sticky


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wish I could be sticky


 OUCH thats a LOADED Statement..... Im a pervert.....LOOK out


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes I thought that after I typed it. 




korvette1977 said:


> OUCH thats a LOADED Statement..... Im a pervert.....LOOK out


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wake and bake .... The bowl is filled .. the lighter is lit, Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

waked and going to bake shortly. Morning Vette, how'd "sticky time" go for you yesterday?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> waked and going to bake shortly. Morning Vette, how'd "sticky time" go for you yesterday?



It went swell................ Im please with the outcome ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad your outcome was good. Where is Sunny today? 

SUNNY, where for art thou Sunny?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Morning, Wake n Bake

Sunny is here, somewhat...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad your outcome was good. Where is Sunny today?
> 
> SUNNY, where for art thou Sunny?


 No Idea ... I need to go out and get an suit or something .I have a wedding to attend on Sat. and I dont have any "fancy " clothes that fit anymore ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

I love weddings


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

I think Im just going to get a pair of slacks black socks a shirt and tie . I never wear any clothes like that Im a jeans and t-shirt guy.. or sweats


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I love weddings


Good morning sunny... How ya feeling today ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Good, and you?

Harvest went pretty good yesterday after I got done freaking and geeking


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Freaking ???????????????????
Geeking????????????????????? 


You smoked crack and got lucky ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL
No, the mold....I thought there might of been worms, I hate worms....

Hey, just go to Target and get a pair of Dockers...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

So I shouldn't use 'freaking' or 'geeking' should I ??

No one tells me the slang anymore, I miss my boys


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a few sport coats .. just need the pants , shirt and tie and a belt 
anyone wanna dive in... Help yourself ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

I think that is a good choice. I don't like that suit look myself. 

Don't forget to check your dress shoes. You don't want to wear your new outfit with workboots or something. 






korvette1977 said:


> I think Im just going to get a pair of slacks black socks a shirt and tie . I never wear any clothes like that Im a jeans and t-shirt guy.. or sweats


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL
> No, the mold....I thought there might of been worms, I hate worms....
> 
> Hey, just go to Target and get a pair of Dockers...



I found 3 spots with mold .. Thats when I cut them... Mean shit ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY!!!
Pass that over here,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
I love that flower bong!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

I would love to feast at the Korvette buffet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think that is a good choice. I don't like that suit look myself.
> 
> Don't forget to check your dress shoes. You don't want to wear your new outfit with workboots or something.


I have that covered ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

My bil moved in yesterday, now I have to start growing for 2


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> HEY!!!
> Pass that over here,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> I love that flower bong!



$25.00 in the smoke shop .. The arab says to me ( I was buying papers) 
I have bong.. I said oh yea ... He whips it out and says $35.00 .I say nah $20.00 ,, He said $25.00 I said deal.. another to my collection.. Its a solid one .. thick and the slide wont break easy it too is thick


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

Many years ago I knew people who were getting married and during the ceremony they glanced down and noticed that the best man was wearing paint spattered work boots. 

Make sure you stay at the reception long enough to get some wedding cake. I don't know why but wedding cake is always so yummy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

Bil ?????????????? 




sunnysideup said:


> my bil moved in yesterday, now i have to start growing for 2


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

brother n law


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Many years ago I knew people who were getting married and during the ceremony they glanced down and noticed that the best man was wearing paint spattered work boots.
> 
> Make sure you stay at the reception long enough to get some wedding cake. I don't know why but wedding cake is always so yummy.


 The people whom are getting married I dont even know .. The Groom is a friend of my girls from way back, She (my Girl) does not even know the bride , But out of respect she is going,, and , I go wherever she goes ... Plus we get to stay in a real nice hotel for free


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

OH, ok that's makes sense. Sorry I live in the midwest and we are the last to get the slang and fashoin trends. Like girls here are just starting to ear those big goofy Nicole Ritchie sunglasses, even though they went out last year or something. 

It seems our area is always 2 years late and a couple dollars short.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

I know Miss, I don't slang either

Vette I am telling you, go to Target and get a pair of black Dockers...$30.00
White dress shirt $20.00 In and out in 15 minutes

Dockers,tie and white shirt...a must for every mans essential wardrobe


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey did you hear about this thingy you put this silver disc in it and it plays music .. And and they have one that plays movies too... ........Scratching my head .. I wonder how they thought this shit up....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I know Miss, I don't slang either
> 
> Vette I am telling you, go to Target and get a pair of black Dockers...$30.00
> White dress shirt $20.00 In and out in 15 minutes
> ...



Too bad target is 1 hr away .. Im going to the store in town... Its a mens clothing store . Like an army navy type store but they also have dress clothes .. money aint an issue , Im using my girls card ........ Its good being a " KEPT" Man ...






Im so bad ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm agreeing with Sunny on this. That is a outfit that can also double as funeral clothes. 

I hate to shop for clothes. I'd rather be dragged around town behind a truck than have to buy clothes 






Sunnysideup said:


> I know Miss, I don't slang either
> 
> Vette I am telling you, go to Target and get a pair of black Dockers...$30.00
> White dress shirt $20.00 In and out in 15 minutes
> ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Have not heard of it....they have so much stuff out now, I can't keep up.

How is the weather up North today? I bet it is nice, little chill with a crisp smell in the air...I cannot wait to move back.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Dockers,tie and white shirt...a must for every mans essential wardrobe




Not me,,,, Jeans and t shirt with a sweatshirt if its chilly... Reebok sneakers if Im not working If im working Timberland Boots


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

It's crisp and chilly here today. My little buddy was cold this morning so I have him in here all sunggled up in a blanket. God he's not spoiled (Buddy is a ShihTzu) 





Sunnysideup said:


> Have not heard of it....they have so much stuff out now, I can't keep up.
> 
> How is the weather up North today? I bet it is nice, little chill with a crisp smell in the air...I cannot wait to move back.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

here watch the local weather yourself 

News Weather Information for Northeastern and Central Pennsylvania | WNEP-TV


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Vette I would smack you right now if I could...You remind me of my boys

I am not saying you have to wear it all the time, I am saying you need to have it in your closet at all times...for weddings, funerals, business meeting. You know all that fun BS...

smack smack


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

Now Sunny, I think he's liking that spanking you gave him.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, he sure got quiet



misshestermoffitt said:


> Now Sunny, I think he's liking that spanking you gave him.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my ..... Spanking .. WAIT I DONT HAVE AN ASS ...............


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yup, he sure got quiet


I was coughing and hacking up a lung .. too big of a ripp


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Me either! I guess we could never spank each other


korvette1977 said:


> Oh my ..... Spanking .. WAIT I DONT HAVE AN ASS ...............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

oh you've got to have some kind of an ass, what are you sitting on?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me either! I guess we could never spank each other



I cooked that bee's nest with a plumbing torch this morning at 5am.. Got those fuckers


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> oh you've got to have some kind of an ass, what are you sitting on?



Its a real little one ..... If you blink you'll miss it


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

I have an ugly something....it is just not there! It looks like my legs go right to my back...it will get larger though!! I dunno, I have never had a butt.
Now the stomach, thighs, tits....thats another story


misshestermoffitt said:


> oh you've got to have some kind of an ass, what are you sitting on?



Bees are bad down here. I hate em...My hubby used to do the same thing.



korvette1977 said:


> I cooked that bee's nest with a plumbing torch this morning at 5am.. Got those fuckers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a juicy ass for a white girl of mostly Irish descent. None of that flat ass thing for me. It's just right, fits on the seat of my Harley just perfect


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

I like butts...men/women, I like them.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

My bil being here is great.
I can leave now and not have to worry.
I want to go to Maryland and stay for a bit.

Miss if I ever get to meet you will you take me for a ride on your Harley? I love riding!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a juicy ass for a white girl of mostly Irish descent. None of that flat ass thing for me. It's just right, fits on the seat of my Harley just perfect




Now you know I gotta say ....LETS SEE IT ..... not the harley ....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I like butts...men/women, I like them.


cigarette butt's too?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me either! I guess we could never spank each other



Your a married woman... Im engaged .....................Wheres the middle ? 


I'll meet you there ........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

HELL YEAH
I will follow any smoker around....I love the smell. I miss smoking, I can't wait for that to stop, if it ever does.

*Random thought*
now that I can leave here....and do what I want....is it all going to be good? I bet I will have escort girls all over this house, but, is that a bad thing? Who cares, I won't be here...



korvette1977 said:


> cigarette butt's too?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

That shall be.....Swinging!!!!!


korvette1977 said:


> Your a married woman... Im engaged .....................Wheres the middle ?
> 
> 
> I'll meet you there ........


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> HELL YEAH
> I will follow any smoker around....I love the smell. I miss smoking, I can't wait for that to stop, if it ever does.
> 
> *Random thought*
> now that I can leave here....and do what I want....is it all going to be good? I bet I will have escort girls all over this house, but, is that a bad thing? Who cares, I won't be here...


Escort girls ...... Who pays for it ....?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 9, 2008)

morning yall, wakin and vapin. That article titled the truth, was a good read. thanx hester +rep for you


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That shall be.....Swinging!!!!!





Me Tarzan ,, You Jane ,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Shawn, my bil. He loves them. I have seen him in action many times. He loves women, even if he pays for a classy escort girl...I have partied with many of these girls, too much.


korvette1977 said:


> Escort girls ...... Who pays for it ....?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 9, 2008)

Morning!!
I am baking


buffalosoulja said:


> morning yall, wakin and vapin. That article titled the truth, was a good read. thanx hester +rep for you


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning!!
> I am baking


Beginning to a great day


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Shawn, my bil. He loves them. I have seen him in action many times. He loves women, even if he pays for a classy escort girl...I have partied with many of these girls, too much.


Ahhhh I see


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

The plan is for us to take our bikes to florida in a couple of years to ride. If we ever manage to put the plan into action I'll take you for a ride, no problem. 



Sunnysideup said:


> Miss if I ever get to meet you will you take me for a ride on your Harley? I love riding!!


 
I just was out running errands on the bike and now my hands smell all leathery like my gloves.......mmm love that leather smell.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Escort girls ...... Who pays for it ....?


*A friend of mines old man died and left him about $130,000... He came to my place once with 4 "escorts".... Yeah, like coke...fun for a few minutes then its over... Screw that emotionless shit...... Not literally.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A friend of mines old man died and left him about $130,000... He came to my place once with 4 "escorts".... Yeah, like coke...fun for a few minutes then its over... Screw that emotionless shit...... Not literally.. *


At least he thought of you ...... Did ya crack a nut ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Friday Morning BONGHITS .... whooo hooo.. Im baking ............


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 10, 2008)

HaHa Start vacation today (big hit) and tomorrow on my way to Miami. Hola.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright you thread jackers, I get to wake n bake today, lol. Woot woot, a long Thanksgiving weekend here.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Alright you thread jackers, I get to wake n bake today, lol. Woot woot, a long Thanksgiving weekend here.


I take it your in Canada? Happy Thanksgiving. I fucking love Canada. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in Canada.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Happy Thanksgiving to all you Canada folks  What kind of celebrating do you do? 

Waked and baked, we miss you during the week Chiceh.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I take it your in Canada? Happy Thanksgiving. I fucking love Canada. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in Canada.


Yes I am Canadian!, lol 




misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Happy Thanksgiving to all you Canada folks  What kind of celebrating do you do?
> 
> Waked and baked, we miss you during the week Chiceh.


Thanks, I miss the wake n bake during the week too. 
We do the turkey and all that, have a big parade etc. It also starts the 2 week long Oktoberfest here too, that is sooo much fun.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds just like our Thanksgiving. I hope you have a great day !


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> At least he thought of you ...... Did ya crack a nut ?


*Not quite.. I did nut a crack ......... Ho..*



Chiceh said:


> Alright you thread jackers, I get to wake n bake today, lol. Woot woot, a long Thanksgiving weekend here.


*Gobble, gobble gobble....... Not that.... *



KiloBit said:


> I take it your in Canada? Happy Thanksgiving. I fucking love Canada. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in Canada.





Chiceh said:


> Yes I am Canadian!, lol
> 
> *From us Canucks.... Thanks..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

Morning everyone
Wake n Bake oh yeah!

Happy Turkey Day to all Canadians!

Love me some turkey, ahhhhhh, next month for me.


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 10, 2008)

ohhh yea, lots of turkey and we have a Fall Fair here...shits gonna be sick its perfect weather for it,good ol' tractor pulls n'shit haha...Oh Can't forget the JFD(junior farmers dance) LMAO...its all ages tho?!!?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Does your bird act odd when you cook fowl? 

My cats can recognize the turkey still in it's package. They see it and start spazing out and then they are up my ass and under my feet all day long. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> Wake n Bake oh yeah!
> 
> Happy Turkey Day to all Canadians!
> ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol, no, not at all. I have 2 birds, and they both love hot wings, one of their favorite meals...they eat turkey, chicken, duck....they are strange birds, they get it from me


misshestermoffitt said:


> Does your bird act odd when you cook fowl?
> 
> My cats can recognize the turkey still in it's package. They see it and start spazing out and then they are up my ass and under my feet all day long.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

We have to stop talking about turkey. It's making me so hungry and it's not even 8 am here. 

I can't wait until our turkey day next month.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im back. I had to run my girl to school causeI needed dog food, So im comfy again and packing the bong .. Cheers ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

Vette did you get your wedding clothes?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

yes, how did the shopping go?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 10, 2008)

good morn. yall. i am waking and vaping.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette did you get your wedding clothes?


 Yes I did ..Black Dockers white shirt , Blue striped tie , Black shoes, and socks , new belt , and a haircut,, $157.00


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im so pumped for Hotel sex... The hotel is LUSH the rooms look Sweet... Im getting my freak on ..I cant wait ..I can hardly control myself


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you like your vape? I ordered one and it got smashed in delivery...I took that as a sign I shouldn't be spending money...so I never re ordered. I think I made a mistake, I am interested in those vapes.


buffalosoulja said:


> good morn. yall. i am waking and vaping.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

I am so proud  


korvette1977 said:


> Yes I did ..Black Dockers white shirt , Blue striped tie , Black shoes, and socks , new belt , and a haircut,, $157.00


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im so pumped for Hotel sex... The hotel is LUSH the rooms look Sweet... Im getting my freak on ..I cant wait ..I can hardly control myself


 Hotel sex is awesome. congrats and have fun


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Do you like your vape? I ordered one and it got smashed in delivery...I took that as a sign I shouldn't be spending money...so I never re ordered. I think I made a mistake, I am interested in those vapes.


Got mine almost two weeks now. I'm really liking it. In addition my lung capacity has increased. No shit.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Do you like your vape? I ordered one and it got smashed in delivery...I took that as a sign I shouldn't be spending money...so I never re ordered. I think I made a mistake, I am interested in those vapes.


Vape is awesome. on the good side; gets you really high on a small amount. conserves, less harmful to lungs, and relaxing period. on the bad; have to have a little time to smoke. all in all i think you should get one. Sux your got smashed. Have ins. or refund?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

That is why I am interested, I am developing a cough....and I don't smoke cigs. I am going to ask for one for Christmas.


KiloBit said:


> Got mine almost two weeks now. I'm really liking it. In addition my lung capacity has increased. No shit.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Got mine almost two weeks now. I'm really liking it. In addition my lung capacity has increased. No shit.


I noticed it to, cuz i went straight from blunts to vape.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

Still baking here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Good job, sounds like your are going to be "the sharp dressed man" Got a little ZZ Top in your head now? 



korvette1977 said:


> Yes I did ..Black Dockers white shirt , Blue striped tie , Black shoes, and socks , new belt , and a haircut,, $157.00


 
You didn't call the manufacturer and have it replaced? Most places will replace an item damaged in shipping as long as you send the damaged item back. They usually have "damage" provisions with their shipping agents. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Do you like your vape? I ordered one and it got smashed in delivery...I took that as a sign I shouldn't be spending money...so I never re ordered. I think I made a mistake, I am interested in those vapes.


 

I looked at a vape at my head shop and it was over $300.00.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

The place I ordered from was great, they were more than willing to send me another one, I declined. I felt guilt for spending money I shouldn't have been spending...So I took it as a sign and took the refund...



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good job, sounds like your are going to be "the sharp dressed man" Got a little ZZ Top in your head now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Still baking here.



Im right with ya ,, Cheers .. We have gotten invaded with ladybugs the last two days ,, winter is on its way


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im right with ya ,, Cheers .. We have gotten invaded with ladybugs the last two days ,, winter is on its way


Ya it is chilly here too, but we are to have a very nice weekend. Good weather for a parade.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is why I am interested, I am developing a cough....and I don't smoke cigs. I am going to ask for one for Christmas.


 I have a Digi vape ..(look em up on e bay $65.00) I bought two at Bonnaroo 2 yrs ago paid $110 for both ,, gave one to bil and I kept the other ,,No problems works great... here is what it looks like 
Digi Vapor - Digital Ceramic Herbal Vaporizer - eBay (item 150302564274 end time Oct-13-08 11:28:44 PDT)


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine dont have a knob I have up and down buttons


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn, great link. It is only 40.00 total. This is more up my alley, thanks!



korvette1977 said:


> I have a Digi vape ..(look em up on e bay $65.00) I bought two at Bonnaroo 2 yrs ago paid $110 for both ,, gave on to bil and I kept the other ,,No problems works great... here is what it looks like
> Digi Vapor - Digital Ceramic Herbal Vaporizer - eBay (item 150302564274 end time Oct-13-08 11:28:44 PDT)


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Damn, great link. It is only 40.00 total. This is more up my alley, thanks!


Mine came with an extra whip and just has two buttons up and down for the temp setting ... and a pack of screens


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

I prefer my glass bong or glass bubbler. I have vaped too, but not a big fan.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya it is chilly here too, but we are to have a very nice weekend. Good weather for a parade.



Yes great weather expected here too... Im loving it ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

I just hope it comes with directions, lol. This is 'foreign' to me.



korvette1977 said:


> Mine came with an extra whip and just has two buttons up and down for the temp setting ... and a pack of screens


Why didn't you like it?



Chiceh said:


> I prefer my glass bong or glass bubbler. I have vaped too, but not a big fan.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just hope it comes with directions, lol. This is 'foreign' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you like it?


I didn't like the taste or the mellow buzz, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahhh, that makes sense. Everything I read out here is all good where vapes are concerned. I want to know the downsides before investing any kind of $$. Vette did have a link which I think I am going to try, it will be a way of trying it for cheaper...
Enjoy your holiday weekend!
I am going to work now, well, sort of


Chiceh said:


> I didn't like the taste or the mellow buzz, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just hope it comes with directions, lol. This is 'foreign' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you like it?



Its easy.. You gring your bud .(Between a 1/2 a gram and a gram) you turn on vape (I set mine at 400) put weed in end of whip.. when the temp reach's 400 you put the whip on the element and start to draw.. you'll see the smoke form in the ball and you just draw on it , i take it off and stir the weed a few times during smoking


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

That is good to know. They are a little intimidating for a person like me that hates change. I like the ebay link, I think I am going to try it. 



korvette1977 said:


> Its easy.. You gring your bud .(Between a 1/2 a gram and a gram) you turn on vape (I set mine at 400) put weed in end of whip.. when the temp reach's 400 you put the whip on the element and start to draw.. you'll see the smoke form in the ball and you just draw on it , i take it off and stir the weed a few times during smoking


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is good to know. They are a little intimidating for a person like me that hates change. I like the ebay link, I think I am going to try it.



Good luck to you... That seller has good feedback, its a good thing.. I think you'll enjoy it , But ask if you can buy an extra whip. cause if the end breaks (its glass) you'll be hunting for a replacement,


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhh, that makes sense. Everything I read out here is all good where vapes are concerned. I want to know the downsides before investing any kind of $$. Vette did have a link which I think I am going to try, it will be a way of trying it for cheaper...
> Enjoy your holiday weekend!
> I am going to work now, well, sort of


Sorry to hear you have to work, not me for 4 days woot woot!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Sorry to hear you have to work, not me for 4 days woot woot!


Im Semi Retired .I work when I feel like it ... Well the physical part. My mind is always on business


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes I did ..Black Dockers white shirt $20, Blue striped tie $15, Black shoes, and socks $7 , new belt $20, and a haircut,,$35


*Getting bones jumped because all the girls told your's that you looked gooooood !!!! *Priceless.....


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Getting bones jumped because all the girls told your's that you looked gooooood !!!! *Priceless.....



Lmfao, good one Twisty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Getting bones jumped because all the girls told your's that you looked gooooood !!!! *Priceless.....


I'll take pictures


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Lmfao, good one Twisty.


*Hi & thanks Chiceh..but its true... I've seen guys act tough, act Macho..even buy stupid gifts, but what I've noticed is that the ladies appreciate the stupid small stuff... dress up for wedding you don't even want to go to... Be nice to mother in law *shudders* PUT THE SEAT DOWN.... Go figure..

And yeah...kiss those spots she likes...behind neck, knees... Momma raised no fool...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> I'll take pictures


*Just don't let me post them or you'll need a magnifying glass...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Ladies like a guy that holds the door open for them. Opens the car door and then shuts it after she gets in. Pull her chair out for her when she sits down. Not too many men are real gentlemen anymore and touching a womans heart will get you way farther.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ladies like a guy that holds the door open for them. Opens the car door and then shuts it after she gets in. Pull her chair out for her when she sits down. Not too many men are real gentlemen anymore and touching a womans heart will get you way farther.



I do all of the above,,, I treat my lady like a lady .. And she act's like a lady in public .. but behind closed doors .. Well use your imagination


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

You get more flies with honey then you do with vinegar


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

My husband is a gentleman too. My son learned to be a gentleman from watching his dad. It's nice that the tradition carried on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My husband is a gentleman too. My son learned to be a gentleman from watching his dad. It's nice that the tradition carried on.



Well on that note I hope my son NEVER see's me screwing my girl.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you done the smart thing and put a lock on your bedroom door for extreme privacy? I could never relax during sex unless I knew the door was locked and a half sleeping child wasn't going to come wandering in. 





korvette1977 said:


> Well on that note I hope my son NEVER see's me screwing my girl.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

And to think I had to put a lock on my bedroom door to keep kids from hocking my jewelry....no shit, I should of looked at that lock differently, I hated that lock..

Wake n Noon everyone!
 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Have you done the smart thing and put a lock on your bedroom door for extreme privacy? I could never relax during sex unless I knew the door was locked and a half sleeping child wasn't going to come wandering in.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Well my lock came in handy when my son became a teenager. We had some problems with things going missing too. Of course we had to change to a new keyed entry lock then, but we also used it to be private for smoking too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Have you done the smart thing and put a lock on your bedroom door for extreme privacy? I could never relax during sex unless I knew the door was locked and a half sleeping child wasn't going to come wandering in.


We dont have a door ,,LOL our bedroom is an upstairs loft ,, just stairs . My kids are here every other weekend ,, we suspend our activity for the 2 1/2 days they are here... We have a log home


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

I always wanted a log home. 

My kids were here always, they felt like freaks in school having parents that were married still. Maybe 2 times a year they would spend the night with a friend each on the same night, woo hoo, crazy loud sex on those nights.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

I always hated leaving the house and having to lock that door when the kids were home. It was awkward and I really hated it but I knew we had to do it...I am so glad those days are over... 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Well my lock came in handy when my son became a teenager. We had some problems with things going missing too. Of course we had to change to a new keyed entry lock then, but we also used it to be private for smoking too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

When they have teens of their own they'll have a whole new understanding for it. Don't feel awkward about it. In a way it helped them learn don't you think?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know. We never talk about it...It was some bad times, I lost a lot of things that were very important to me. It hurt deeply, and they know that. I know they have tremendous guilt, and I can't handle talking about it so it has gone unspoken for years.


misshestermoffitt said:


> When they have teens of their own they'll have a whole new understanding for it. Don't feel awkward about it. In a way it helped them learn don't you think?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ladies like a guy that holds the door open for them. Opens the car door and then shuts it after she gets in. Pull her chair out for her when she sits down. Not too many men are real gentlemen anymore and touching a womans heart will get you way farther.


*I agree, but that can be dicey.. I had a post last summer where some cun...sorry lady, gave me shit for holding the door open for her..........

Maybe because I was on my back looking up her skirt.... JK......
* 


korvette1977 said:


> We dont have a door ,,LOL our bedroom is an upstairs loft ,, just stairs . My kids are here every other weekend ,, we suspend our activity for the 2 1/2 days they are here... We have a log home


Oh...!!.. log home.... I thought you said your OWN LOG.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Really she got mad because you were being nice? What a twunt. (that's half twat and half cunt) I always thank anyone who holds a door for me, it's the polite thing to do. 

I do hate when really old people hold the door open, I always feel like I should be the one holding the door, you know? 




Twistyman said:


> *I agree, but that can be dicey.. I had a post last summer where some cun...sorry lady, gave me shit for holding the door open for her..........*


----------



## berbonber (Oct 11, 2008)

woooo its 8:14am i just got up like 15 minutes ago im gonna hit the bomb any minute now  ive only got enough for one smoke though so ima keep it in like a damn crack pipe woooo


----------



## Therion (Oct 11, 2008)

I woke up today, went to the shitter and smoked me a jay and a half.

I had a mighty fine afternoon I did.. Of course I didn't wake up until 2pm!!! ahahahaha


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well its 4:18 am I just got up.. Its time for a bowl... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well its 4:18 am I just got up.. Its time for a bowl... Cheers



Did you wet the bed?, lol. Waking n Baking here.


----------



## Therion (Oct 11, 2008)

6:20 AM! Bed time..... oh yeah....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Did you wet the bed?, lol. Waking n Baking here.



Hell no I went to bed early ... Im doing stoner speedballs .. Bong hits and chasing it with coffee............... Good Morning


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hell no I went to bed early ... Im doing stoner speedballs .. Bong hits and chasing it with coffee............... Good Morning


I have been trying to fight off a cold for a few days now, I think it is starting to win though. I am hoping the bong hits help, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have been trying to fight off a cold for a few days now, I think it is starting to win though. I am hoping the bong hits help, lol.



Bummer I hate getting sick... Hope you feel better


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bummer I hate getting sick... Hope you feel better


The Advil daytime cold stuff is kicking in now, it's all good for 4 hours, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Morning, it is right?

Wake n Bake time!

Chiceh colds suck! I hope you beat it and feel better.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning, it is right?
> 
> Wake n Bake time!
> 
> Chiceh colds suck! I hope you beat it and feel better.



The bubbler is loaded ... Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I have my first marijuana hangover. I have never had one before, but, I think I do now. I am so lethargic and out of it, I know it was from smoking all day yesterday! So, what to do what to do? I know, smoke again! I am becoming a burn out...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Do stoner speedballs ,, 

Take a bonghit 
and chase it with strong coffee


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think I have my first marijuana hangover. I have never had one before, but, I think I do now. I am so lethargic and out of it, I know it was from smoking all day yesterday! So, what to do what to do? I know, smoke again! I am becoming a burn out...


So now you know you have to fire it back up again today, keep the high going.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have been trying to fight off a cold for a few days now, I think it is starting to win though. I am hoping the bong hits help, lol.





korvette1977 said:


> Bummer I hate getting sick... Hope you feel better


*Hi Chiceh, vette.... chiceh, I hope you win... mines starting to break.... finally...at least the weed make one feel better...*



korvette1977 said:


> Do stoner speedballs ,,
> Take a bonghit
> and chase it with strong coffee


*Why you rebel you............. *


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Chiceh, vette.... chiceh, I hope you win... mines starting to break.... finally...at least the weed make one feel better...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Why you rebel you............. *


Well it has made it's way through the family now, I was bound to get it. I am still fighting it, the advil and weed help.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 11, 2008)

Fight on sister!
I hated when my kids would come home from school sniffling. I knew within a week I too would have the cold.
I don't know if you have Zycam where you are, but, it really works for me. Cuts the 'cold time' in half.



Chiceh said:


> Well it has made it's way through the family now, I was bound to get it. I am still fighting it, the advil and weed help.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 11, 2008)

good morning yall. waking and vaping here.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake time now that I have a computer to use, lol. I fried my notebook last night.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Im Back home ,, Just got in,, Im pulling out my gear now ..Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, Wake n Bake time now that I have a computer to use, lol. I fried my notebook last night.


*Morning Chiceh... I told you to lock the door last night.. Now look what the cat dragged in.... *



korvette1977 said:


> Im Back home ,, Just got in,, Im pulling out my gear now ..Cheers



*Hey Vette.... ya weed.. Have a good day yesterday ??????????? *


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Chiceh... I told you to lock the door last night.. Now look what the cat dragged in.... *
> 
> Ya a MAC, lol. Morning Twisty.
> 
> ...


Fire it up, what you waiting for, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Chiceh... I told you to lock the door last night.. Now look what the cat dragged in.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wedding was nice .. I had a good time .. Woke up at 6 am and told my girl.. lets Go home.. an hr later we were here .. ahhhhhhhhhhh I love being home


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it up, what you waiting for, lol.



Its lit and smelling nice in here


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning yall. about to wake and bake. Thant sux about your notebook chiceh.


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 12, 2008)

ALL MORNING SMOKERS ON THIS THREAD ARE GREAT

I ROLLED A BLUNT...ABOUT TO SMOKE IT

CHEECH IS ON HERE ALL DAY TOKING IT UP WITH ME LOL...

LETS WAKE N BAKE THIS SHIT UP


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> Morning yall. about to wake and bake. Thant sux about your notebook chiceh.


Ya it sucks, it was old though, time it went. Plus it soaked up one too many bong spills, surprised is still worked until it did, lol. 




Mystery101 said:


> ALL MORNING SMOKERS ON THIS THREAD ARE GREAT
> 
> I ROLLED A BLUNT...ABOUT TO SMOKE IT
> 
> ...



Just on the weekend I can smoke all day, lol. Gotta luv it.


----------



## Big P (Oct 12, 2008)

just me and the little 2 year old boy awake. daddy is baked and jr is chowin on some cookies  


not really much to do but ponder what breakfast may bring


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya it sucks, it was old though, time it went. Plus it soaked up one too many bong spills, surprised is still worked until it did, lol.


I had one that took a bong spill, and having a Vodka and OJ spilled on it. I had to take it apart to clean out the OJ, but I'm typing on it now. It's amazing what some of these things can take. 

One spill actually turned out to be beneficial, as all my smoke was building up a film of crap (dust, tar, hair etc,) on my processor heat sink a lot faster than I had anticipated, and causing it to get pretty hot!

Sorry, apparently wake and bakes make me babble.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Look at all the pretty colors 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/119247-fall-foliage-pictures.html


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Wake n Bake here

Vette those pics are great!! They bring a lot of memories back for me, I love them!!


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette those pics are great!! They bring a lot of memories back for me, I love them!!



Ditto, I was just telling someone the other day how I miss it there...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Wake n Bake here
> 
> Vette those pics are great!! They bring a lot of memories back for me, I love them!!


Cool I know down south you folks dont get to see this .. yep Thems are hill's and mountains ,, Florida dont have them..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

I know what you mean. Everyday I think about when I can move back North...You never realize all the things around you until they are gone.
For the time being, this will do.....
It is going to be a good day!!


leviathon713 said:


> Ditto, I was just telling someone the other day how I miss it there...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I know what you mean. Everyday I think about when I can move back North...You never realize all the things around you until they are gone.
> For the time being, this will do.....
> It is going to be a good day!!



I went to college In Melbourne ,Florida .. I missed back home (up north) so much... I used to beg my mom for plane tickets to shoot home for the weekend ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

It is just too flat here. I miss the hills, the trees, fall with the pretty colors, christmas with the wood burning smells...I miss all of it. I am very very homesick...I do fly home a lot to see my boys and family, but it is not the same. I am very greatly anticipating leaving here. I made a decision this morning to put the house back on the market after this grow I am doing. The question now is how much money I am willing to lose, I am going to lose, but how much is the question. Alrighty, I am rambling now....it is just so much in my head, daily. 
Those pics make me long for home, brings tears to my eyes.

I think I need to do another hit



korvette1977 said:


> I went to college In Melbourne ,Florida .. I missed back home (up north) so much... I used to beg my mom for plane tickets to shoot home for the weekend ..


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I know what you mean. Everyday I think about when I can move back North...You never realize all the things around you until they are gone.


So true! It's surprising to hear other people say the same thing. When I talk to my friends back home, they don't understand why I'd ever want to come back. I wasn't sure if there were other people that understood.

My fiancee was born in the south, I can't wait to take her up there!

Edit: lol @ "the flatness"! That's been my biggest complaint!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is just too flat here. I miss the hills, the trees, fall with the pretty colors, christmas with the wood burning smells...I miss all of it. I am very very homesick...I do fly home a lot to see my boys and family, but it is not the same. I am very greatly anticipating leaving here. I made a decision this morning to put the house back on the market after this grow I am doing. The question now is how much money I am willing to lose, I am going to lose, but how much is the question. Alrighty, I am rambling now....it is just so much in my head, daily.
> Those pics make me long for home, brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> I think I need to do another hit



Rent it out to strippers.... and keep it till the economy picks up 

remember this ..
YouTube - Great White - "Rock Me" The Ritz - NY - 1988


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

I say strippers because they make CASH ,,, there is no reason not to pay the rent .. dont let them turn tricks there but provide a stable place to lay their head while working the clubs


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

I kid you not, I told Shawn yesterday the same thing!!!! I had looked into renting it in the past, it didn't work...the numbers didn't work. Rent here is very cheap. You can get a 3 bedroom/2bath/pool/2car garage, for $800.00 a month. Them escort girls make hella money, I may have to bend on my rule of 'no escorts in the house while I am here' lol lol

Yeah I remember that video! I loved Great White!


korvette1977 said:


> Rent it out to strippers.... and keep it till the economy picks up
> 
> remember this ..
> YouTube - Great White - "Rock Me" The Ritz - NY - 1988


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't care if their prostitutes, stripper, dealers, I don't care...If they have the $$$ I will rent to them!


korvette1977 said:


> I say strippers because they make CASH ,,, there is no reason not to pay the rent .. dont let them turn tricks there but provide a stable place to lay their head while working the clubs


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't care if their prostitutes, stripper, dealers, I don't care...If they have the $$$ I will rent to them!



YouTube - Great White - Babe I´m Gonna Leave You (Led Zepplin Cover)
Best Led Zep cover EVER



I would not rent to dealers .. If you KNOW they are dealers and they raid your house the state can snatch up your crib and lock your butt up too... Cant you sell it and break even??? ,,Rent here (in the bigger city;s ) are $1200 for a 3 bedroom house


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

Memories...these were my songs/era. Ahhhh good times.

I know what you are saying about renting to dealers, I know I would have to really think about the renting thing.
I will not break even on the house. I will lose. The question is how much. I really think I can walk from this house if I am willing to lose 100K. Everyone is telling me to wait, that is too big of a loss. Shit, if I would of gone with my gut I would of sold it a year and half ago and only lost 50K...I don't think things are going to change anytime soon and if I wait too long I might be stuck here. I can afford to lose 100K, I would not like it but I could do it. If I have to lose more than a 100K, I will go in debt...I am putting it on the market and chalking this to an experience learned.


korvette1977 said:


> YouTube - Great White - Babe I´m Gonna Leave You (Led Zepplin Cover)
> Best Led Zep cover EVER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 12, 2008)

True North Strong And Free. The parade was great,saw the nephew "marching" lol and bought some maple syrup..a little off topic but hey.haha


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

Sjerpsy said:


> True North Strong And Free. The parade was great,saw the nephew "marching" lol and bought some maple syrup..a little off topic but hey.haha


My parade is tomorrow, lol. Going to be the perfect day weather wise to for it.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My parade is tomorrow, lol. Going to be the perfect day weather wise to for it.






_*TURKEY.................
.....gobble gobble...
*_


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

05-21-2007, 05:18 AM 




Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.



i didn't realize you've been here this long.  time flies when, ............ 


[youtube]305vRNoofr8[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=305vRNoofr8


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 12, 2008)

Finally got some weed, woo hoo. Been waked for quite some time, bakin now.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Finally got some weed, woo hoo. Been waked for quite some time, bakin now.


Congrats. I've been blazin for ya.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 05-21-2007, 05:18 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, luv it. This thread is from may 07, and still going, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hahaha, luv it. This thread is from may 07, and still going, lol.



It'll run forever Im sure .. Just like my "Song title '' thread.. Its cool though


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 05-21-2007, 05:18 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





korvette1977 said:


> It'll run forever Im sure .. Just like my "Song title '' thread.. Its cool though


Wake n bake is my weekend thing. I am glad to see this thread stay alive. 
I see the same songs over and over again in there, I have even posted the same ones, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n bake is my weekend thing. I am glad to see this thread stay alive.
> I see the same songs over and over again in there, I have even posted the same ones, lol.



Yea ive noticed that too.. But you gotta become creative,, but something always brings it back to the norm


----------



## raeman1990 (Oct 12, 2008)

HAHA i love wake and bake, X-SPECIALLY the morning after you've dranken a lot. haha.. like last night, it makes hang overs so much better... now watch this!!

YouTube - The full old greg


----------



## data (Oct 12, 2008)

i managed to piss off the woman during our wake-n-bake today.
who gets mad at the very moment there smoking? seriously.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 12, 2008)

What did you do? You must have been very naughty.


----------



## data (Oct 12, 2008)

somehow an argument started over trading a clone with her parents neighbors..
anyway, whats up RIU. chiceh.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

data said:


> somehow an argument started over trading a clone with her parents neighbors..
> anyway, whats up RIU. chiceh.


Did she end up chilling out after the session or what? Life is too short to argue when you are supposed to be getting high.


----------



## data (Oct 12, 2008)

nah, she went to work pissed at me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

data said:


> nah, she went to work pissed at me.


did you go get the new clones?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

data said:


> somehow an argument started over trading a clone with her parents neighbors..
> anyway, whats up RIU. chiceh.





fdd2blk said:


> did you go get the new clones?


Ya, did you get the clone or what?


----------



## data (Oct 12, 2008)

im probably going to shoot over there this weekend.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Been up since 3:30 am,, Just packed a bowl... Happy Monday Folks Cheers


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Been up since 3:30 am,, Just packed a bowl... Happy Monday Folks Cheers


Ditto. When you're drinking, you toast. Whatever the herbal equivalent of that is to ya!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

leviathon713 said:


> Ditto. When you're drinking, you toast. Whatever the herbal equivalent of that is to ya!


roast?


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> roast?


LOL! That's awesome!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Toasted ...................Thats me .. Im baked .. like duh I feel cooked.. Damn this is good bud 4 hits and baked


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Morning everyone

Wake n Bake here!!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

Morning all. Waked and preparing to bake. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone from the north !!! You guys are making me hungry for turkey.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Been up since 3:30 am,, Just packed a bowl... Happy Monday Folks Cheers


*And a good day to you sir... Man I tired..got caught up in a book and read the whole thing..only crashed at 4:00am and I'm up now...fuck.
I want to 
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all. Waked and preparing to bake.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone from the north !!! You guys are making me hungry for turkey.


 *Thanks.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

Where's Chiceh today? Trying to wrestle that bird into the oven?


----------



## B1aze (Oct 13, 2008)

It's 8:18 am and I'm on my third bowl, good morning RTU lolol i'm high as shit


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

B1aze said:


> It's 8:18 am and I'm on my third bowl, good morning *RTU* lolol i'm high as shit


we can tell


----------



## B1aze (Oct 13, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> we can tell


Lol damn didn't think anyone else was on, what's up Blunt you blazin?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

In America today is the day that Columbus "discovered" America. I don't really see how he "discovered" it when people already were living here though. 

Maybe I'll go downtown and "discover" a new car, plant my flag on it and call it mine.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

Not yet, I'm still in bed lol


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> In America today is the day that Columbus "discovered" America. I don't really see how he "discovered" it when people already were living here though.
> 
> Maybe I'll go downtown and "discover" a new car, plant my flag on it and call it mine.


What a worthless holiday. All it does is delay my mail!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

No shit, I can't mail my Netflix back today because of it. Dammit, that means I mail tomorrow and they get them Wed and I don't get new ones till Thursday. FUCK !!! 

Columbus day always makes me feel guilty about how my own ancestors totally screwed over the Native Americans.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> Wake n Bake here!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today!




Whats up ? I just got back home I drove my girl to school..


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 13, 2008)

Good morn yall. Another monday wooo. I am awake and about to abake. lol. And yeah fuck Christopher Colombus. He didn't discover shite.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

School today? It's a bank and mail holiday but there's school? Poor kid got shafted out of a day off. Bummer for her.... 




korvette1977 said:


> Whats up ? I just got back home I drove my girl to school..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> School today? It's a bank and mail holiday but there's school? Poor kid got shafted out of a day off. Bummer for her....



LOL My Girl is a Teacher ,, Not a student...LOL My kids (go to a different school Have today off)


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

gotta clarify by calling her your WOMAN! hehe


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> gotta clarify by calling her your WOMAN! hehe



Better yet .." My Fiance' ''


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh shit  Try to be more specific. "My girl" sounds like your kid. 







korvette1977 said:


> LOL My Girl is a Teacher ,, Not a student...LOL My kids (go to a different school Have today off)


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh shit  Try to be more specific. "My girl" sounds like your kid.



Its all good ... No harm no foul My Badd


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

How'd that wedding go? Did you have a good time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2008)

i've been awake since 3. tossed and turned until 4. got high at 4:20am. lost an hour somewhere. i was petting the kitty, next thing i knew it was 6. now i'm warming up my shop and getting ready to work my ass off.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

"petting the kitty" ? hhhmmmmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been awake since 3. tossed and turned until 4. got high at 4:20am. lost an hour somewhere. i was petting the kitty, next thing i knew it was 6. now i'm warming up my shop and getting ready to work my ass off.





YOU GO BOY....... Do Your Thing...........................


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> "petting the kitty" ? hhhmmmmmm



I was not going there... but I said that to my self .. Thats where I would have "lost an Hour"


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was not going there... but I said that to my self .. Thats where I would have "lost an Hour"


*An hour ???? !! Thats not what she said..........




ZOOM.......BURN... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *An hour ???? !! Thats not what she said..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok well 54 min I was close


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been up since 6, waked, baked and saw a big parade. Now time to prepare the feast.


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 13, 2008)

haha chiceh...thats how my friday AND saturday went...not quite up at 6am though...ever had a turkey completely deep fried!??   my brother in law did it saturday took like an hour...damn it was good.I'm thinking about investing in the same setup!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sjerpsy said:


> haha chiceh...thats how my friday AND saturday went...not quite up at 6am though...ever had a turkey completely deep fried!??   my brother in law did it saturday took like an hour...damn it was good.I'm thinking about investing in the same setup!



Thats how we do ours .. They are great like that I agree , We Invested in a turkey fryer 2 yrs ago..The only downside is 14lbs is the biggest bird you can use


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats how we do ours .. They are great like that I agree , We Invested in a turkey fryer 2 yrs ago..The only downside is 14lbs is the biggest bird you can use


*I saw a news item showing some serious fires and burns if they're not careful...
Vette, how much oil do you need in those fryers.. ?
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw a news item showing some serious fires and burns if they're not careful...
> Vette, how much oil do you need in those fryers.. ?
> *



I do mine outside .. Ours is electric and I use 1 gallon of oil..( I use Peanut oil) Yea I saw some fire's too thats why i do it outside and I sit and watch it .. It takes like an hr and 10 min.. thats it


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 13, 2008)

yea Vette,timing was the same and they have a HUGE 3 car garage that they do it in...i didn't ask the size of the bird but it was fair sized it fed about 8 ppl! Ahh I'm still thinkin about it...sitting around havin some pints in the garage with some music and whatnot was great tho,its just too bad they don't blaze  haha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

I like to do mine in the oven so the whole house smells like turkey....shit we still have like 6 weeks till ours.......I might have to do a turkey this weekend, I don't think I can wait.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh man, my belly is full now. What a feast. Time to fire it up again.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Oh man, my belly is full now. What a feast. Time to fire it up again.


*Evening Chiceh... I hear you... stuffed like the turkey.. You sit down and put your feet up and rest.. Bet you worked hard today..*


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 14, 2008)

Morning yall im almost awake, but completely baked


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.

Waked N Baked here!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> Waked N Baked here!


Im packing a bowl.. Just got back from dropping my Fiance off at school


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't bake yet gotta go look for a job today ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sjerpsy said:


> Can't bake yet gotta go look for a job today ...



Get a job as a baker that way you can BAKE all Day




Ha ha ha ha ..I crack me up... Im here all week


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 14, 2008)

hahaha,your comment was as funny as the joke...ahhh...well I never thought about applying at the town bakery....hrmm....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sjerpsy said:


> hahaha,your comment was as funny as the joke...ahhh...well I never thought about applying at the town bakery....hrmm....



Just think you'll never go hungry


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

Working sucks. It is so over rated. I just got done downloading all my work for the day, ugh...I will be typing until 11 tonight!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Working sucks. It is so over rated. I just got done downloading all my work for the day, ugh...I will be typing until 11 tonight!!


That sucks ... just look at all the money you'll be making.... I'll just sit around all day doing nothing or something here and there .. Next place I have to be is at the school at 5:15pm... Other than that I have nothing I have to do ..


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 14, 2008)

been up all night smoking...outta weed...got 10 bucks im bout to spend on a dime..i have figured out that im not gonna grow till next summer...im a little uninspire since i got busted, but i plan on growing a crop outdoors next and im gonna put a lot of time and planning into this one..i wanna grow some purple power or some early misty.....i have a spot already and ill probably end up planting like 10 plants...but anywho...ive managed to light up for the past few 4;20s now...im on a roll


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

I know that must be nice!!
I am doing all this extra work because I forgot to tell them I need off a couple days this week and next...Fantasy Festival....So if I wanna play I have to do the work now.....still hate it


korvette1977 said:


> That sucks ... just look at all the money you'll be making.... I'll just sit around all day doing nothing or something here and there .. Next place I have to be is at the school at 5:15pm... Other than that I have nothing I have to do ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Have fun take a bunch of pics .. so do you go topless there also ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 14, 2008)

Morning waked bakers, go some good baking going on here this morning.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

I have, yes....
I will get video, we always get some good video! 

Morning Miss! 



korvette1977 said:


> Have fun take a bunch of pics .. so do you go topless there also ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have, yes....
> I will get video, we always get some good video!
> 
> Morning Miss!



Morning Miss .



. I wanna see ya topless...................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

There really isn't anything to see. I will have my body painted for the first night...then I will go clothed the rest of my stay. This is just a once a year get crazy kind a weekend....a great stress reliever!



korvette1977 said:


> Morning Miss .
> 
> 
> 
> . I wanna see ya topless...................


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> There really isn't anything to see. I will have my body painted for the first night...then I will go clothed the rest of my stay. This is just a once a year get crazy kind a weekend....a great stress reliever!



Kinda like my Bonnaroo trip every year.. Have fun .. be safe ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

Exactly, Bonnaroo!
It isn't as sleezy as it sounds....it is just some good old fun! Here is last year.
I think it is tasteful.


korvette1977 said:


> Kinda like my Bonnaroo trip every year.. Have fun .. be safe ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Exactly, Bonnaroo!
> It isn't as sleezy as it sounds....it is just some good old fun! Here is last year.
> I think it is tasteful.




Is that you being painted ? 

Lots of topless and naked and painted people at bonnaroo..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

Who? That girl with the 4k boobs and 7k tummy??? Hmmmmm, maybe
I know her bills for the surgery comes here, not sure if she is though



korvette1977 said:


> Is that you being painted ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG it is 10 am! I gotta start working, now....

Lol, my brother reads/lurks out here everyday....it will make him....well, ill...LOL...I will get a phone call today...LOL

Everybody have a good day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont know what to do today .. maybe nothing .. I wanna snuggle but She is at work and the dogs have been farting (cause of new cookies) Im just stoned and lazy now ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Have fun working ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks. I can't get into it today though....My mind is not awake yet...what do you call the thing I need? Coffee and a hit...Whatever it is called, I need it. Once I hit a thousand posts I will start...I am sitting here trying to get motivated.


korvette1977 said:


> Have fun working ....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its 10:30 am do you know where your Bowl is ...?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

Wooo hoooo 1000 post! It is amazing what you can do when you set your mind to it!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wooo hoooo 1000 post! It is amazing what you can do when you set your mind to it!


no worky , no paychecky


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got a reality check by Vette...thank you, you are right! I did my goal for the day and at 11 am I will start typing about Mrs. Smiths renal failure.


korvette1977 said:


> no worky , no paychecky


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just got a reality check by Vette...thank you, you are right! I did my goal for the day and at 11 am I will start typing about Mrs. Smiths renal failure.



Poor lady .................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2008)

i just woke up. coffee and bongs loads, .............................


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up. coffee and bongs loads, .............................



YOU WERE SLEEPING ??????????????...

Aint you suppose to be trimming and hanging ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 15, 2008)

Morning, waked and baking.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 15, 2008)

welll its 1:35pm on a wed afternoon im just a awake abot 2 go blast a big fat 1 .. njoy


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

Waked n Baked here!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im Home now .. packing a bowl as I type this ............ Cheers


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 15, 2008)

Heh heh back to the oL wake n' bake..,morning everyone!...got an interview yesterday with my resume,then got called about 10 mins ago about another job...TIME TO BAKE ...two jobs instead of none! haha...


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone wakey bakey


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

6:21 am and Im getting stoned .... Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 6:21 am and Im getting stoned .... Cheers


*

6:36 here... no weed ..having a nicotine fit too !!!!! Good start to the day... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *
> 
> 6:36 here... no weed ..having a nicotine fit too !!!!! Good start to the day... *




You smoked up all that bud already ???????????? Damn Twisty you need to slow down..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Waked not Baked, yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

you look sexy in the morning Sunny ... Your giving me wood


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You smoked up all that bud already ???????????? Damn Twisty you need to slow down..


*I got 3 big coffee jars full dry, but one was fronted and the prick moved... I have a lead.. the rest I smoked.. 1 joint every hour for about 35 days.. not bad for my small grow..... I'll admit it... I was a glutton... but I do love to just sit on my comp. and puff....... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, I think...too early for me to be witty.....
Your looking good this morning too Vette


korvette1977 said:


> you look sexy in the morning Sunny ... Your giving me wood


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You smoked up all that bud already ???????????? Damn Twisty you need to slow down..


*I got 3 big coffee jars full dry, but one was fronted and the prick moved... I have a lead.. the rest I smoked.. 1 joint every hour for about 35 days.. not bad for my small grow..... I'll admit it... I was a glutton... but I do love to just sit on my comp. and puff....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I got 3 big coffee jars full dry, but one was fronted and the prick moved... I have a lead.. the rest I smoked.. 1 joint every hour for about 35 days.. not bad for my small grow..... I'll admit it... I was a glutton... but I do love to just sit on my comp. and puff....... *


Next time save the roach's Then you'll have some roach weed .. 

Gotta get coffee


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks, I think...too early for me to be witty.....
> Your looking good this morning too Vette




Ok get some smoke and caffeine in ya and we will try again later


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel pretty...
Oh so pretty....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Feeling better now ?

what are your plans today ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel much better now!

Plans....ahhh, work and work and work...Then go check out the bird guy and then pack for Fantasy Fest!
You? What are you doing today?



korvette1977 said:


> Feeling better now ?
> 
> what are your plans today ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I feel much better now!
> 
> Plans....ahhh, work and work and work...Then go check out the bird guy and then pack for Fantasy Fest!
> You? What are you doing today?



As little as poss.. I have a few loads of laundry to do , then I need to wash the motor home and winterize ( but its going to rain today) . I already changed the sheets , It was date night last night . I'll just be doing odds and ends I guess .. maybe less then more


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't get this song out of mind....don't know why

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]I feel charming, 
Oh, so charming 
It's alarming how charming I feel! 
And so pretty 
That I hardly can believe I'm real. 


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can't get this song out of mind....don't know why
> 
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]I feel charming,
> Oh, so charming
> ...



I have no clue ... 

why is that ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 16, 2008)

Morning, waked and getting ready to bake.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know...I think this guy, he was very HOT, he was posting it on another thread...can't be sure though

Morning Miss! 



korvette1977 said:


> I have no clue ...
> 
> why is that ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, waked and getting ready to bake.


 Today is topless baking day .. off with the shirts and bra .. let those puppies free... Toke Up.. Good Morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 16, 2008)

it's cold in here, my headlights are already on. I forgot to shut windows last night....brrrrrrr tid bit nipplish.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> it's cold in here, my headlights are already on. I forgot to shut windows last night....brrrrrrr tid bit nipplish.



Whooo hoo .. I guess asking for a picture would be pushing it .. I'll use my imagination...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry, not feeling the photo op, they'll poke your eyes out. Standing to be counted.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

Man, I love my Dad....even though he is a nut.

Fed Ex just came to my door with a box of Steaks, Back fin crabmeat, soft shells crabs and a 1,000. cash....all the note reads is 'be sure to eat healthy...dad'

It is going to be a good day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I love my Dad....even though he is a nut.
> 
> Fed Ex just came to my door with a box of Steaks, Back fin crabmeat, soft shells crabs and a 1,000. cash....all the note reads is 'be sure to eat healthy...dad'
> 
> It is going to be a good day!



Going to the local crack house are ya ..? I'd take that money and say free festival goodies .. and a chastity belt ,, Send Hubby a care package ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

The crack house.....
you can get em at the crack house.....

Talking to hubby now on msn...he said the same thing....well not the chastity belt thing, the care package...



korvette1977 said:


> Going to the local crack house are ya ..? I'd take that money and say free festival goodies .. and a chastity belt ,, Send Hubby a care package ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> The crack house.....
> you can get em at the crack house.....
> 
> Talking to hubby now on msn...he said the same thing....well not the chastity belt thing, the care package...



Cool great minds think alike ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 16, 2008)

That's pretty cool Sunny. I bet it's nice to have a supportive family. Steaks sound good. We didn't grill all that much this summer, but you've got me wanting it now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's pretty cool Sunny. I bet it's nice to have a supportive family. Steaks sound good. We didn't grill all that much this summer, but you've got me wanting it now.


Toppless grilling ... Im down I have my grill tools ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

tru tru


korvette1977 said:


> Cool great minds think alike ....



My family is so small, there aren't many of us, so yeah I value the ones I have. Pops owns a slaughter house, I was spoiled all my life with good meat. The meat down here sucks and I won't eat it, so he sends me care packages every couple of months...
Like your avvy.


misshestermoffitt said:


> That's pretty cool Sunny. I bet it's nice to have a supportive family. Steaks sound good. We didn't grill all that much this summer, but you've got me wanting it now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> tru tru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good meat eh .. Boy I could take that way outta context... But I bet you had a few bad pieces along the road of life ...

Im a pervert ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

Me likes good meat


korvette1977 said:


> Good meat eh .. Boy I could take that way outta context... But I bet you had a few bad pieces along the road of life ...
> 
> Im a pervert ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me likes good meat



Oh man ........................................

Let me behave ...... 


I can lay some mean pipe... 

I could not resist


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh man ........................................
> 
> Let me behave ......
> 
> ...


*I'll let you take the face slap this round.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'll let you take the face slap this round.......*




Beat me , slap me , make me write bad checks


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

So the Phillys are in the world series ,, and me and my girl are going to philly for the eastern state penn haunted house the same weekend that the game will be going on,, we reserved our room 4 months ago .. got them for $102 each night for 2 nights .. I just called the same hotel.. the same room is almost $500.00 Go figure .. maybe I'll wait till the game starts then scalp tickets . since we will be there anyway

http://www.easternstate.org/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm from a "kill it and grill it" area myself. Dead cow with baked potato. Mmm, mmm good.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 16, 2008)

morning yall. I am eating a magical brownie, and also vaping


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

I would slap him, but, I think he would like it too much


Twistyman said:


> *I'll let you take the face slap this round.......*



SEE! He loves it


korvette1977 said:


> Beat me , slap me , make me write bad checks



kill it and grill it, lol, I've never heard that before...funny. Yeah, I like my meat fresh.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm from a "kill it and grill it" area myself. Dead cow with baked potato. Mmm, mmm good.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

ooops, didn't see you there buffalo...good morning! Baking with you!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Freshly showered here. 
Take me and do with me what you want .. 


But be gentle ... its my 1st time


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

You have everything in order for a nice morning romp. However, school is in session. You will have to wait for afternoon delight.



korvette1977 said:


> Freshly showered here.
> Take me and do with me what you want ..
> 
> 
> But be gentle ... its my 1st time


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 16, 2008)

first time in the shower? (come on, you opened the door for that one)  

I'm wating to perform my motherly taxi service of the morning, but someone is 15 minutes late calling. The bike's been out there running for 10 damn minutes. Come'on here, hup hup, got shit to do.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You have everything in order for a nice morning romp. However, school is in session. You will have to wait for afternoon delight.



I know I just e mailed her and said come back home .Im ready again.( we did have a good 20 min session again this morning .. But damn .. Im good to go again.. I just have to wait till 3:30 ish ... Then I'll be where I wanna be


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> first time in the shower? (come on, you opened the door for that one)
> 
> I'm wating to perform my motherly taxi service of the morning, but someone is 15 minutes late calling. The bike's been out there running for 10 damn minutes. Come'on here, hup hup, got shit to do.........



Yep I guess I did ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 16, 2008)

Vette you are such a HORN DOG

I am off, I am going to get my work done for the day. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette you are such a HORN DOG
> 
> I am off, I am going to get my work done for the day. Everyone have a great day.



YES I AM .. And that is bad why ?
Have a good day....


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 16, 2008)

have a good day sunny. And vette your funny as hell.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I would slap him, but, I think he would like it too much
> SEE! He loves it
> 
> *Thats why I passed......*
> ...



*Got to live near a herd of steaks.... seems like a plan...*




korvette1977 said:


> I know I just e mailed her and said come back home .Im ready again.( we did have a good 20 min session again this morning .. But damn .. Im good to go again.. I just have to wait till 3:30 ish ... Then I'll be where I wanna be


*What ever will you do till then.... ?  You better wash that hand.....*



buffalosoulja said:


> have a good day sunny. And vette your funny as hell.


*Hey !!! Who said you could leave ?? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well Happy Friday Morning Kids .
Im having my coffee and a cigarette.. Going to take that morning dump.. and fire up a bowl or two .....................


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Happy Friday Morning Kids .
> Im having my coffee and a cigarette.. Going to take that morning dump.. and fire up a bowl or two .....................


*Good god vette.... I thought I was up early....... .. and I've no bones to jump... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good god vette.... I thought I was up early....... .. and I've no bones to jump... *



Morning twisty .. I cant help it I wake up between 4-4:30 every day .. Its a habit 

I'll smoke a bowl for ya


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Did you not score some bud yesterday ? ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Did you not score some bud yesterday ? ..


*No that cockbreath guy... He's in the middle of a split with his wife so he's in the "I don't give a shit about anyone" phase... What really pisses me off is that he says I'll call you back in an hour... 6 hours ...0..... 9 hrs...... 0.. What really makes it a piss off is he was my guitarist for 15+ years, but because of his shit we haven't played since June... so straight all yesterday..... and I had a chance to get some elsewhere, but I thought I'd give my business to a friend... friend my ass... given that bastard about $2,000 a year for years.. no more... new guy time...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No that cockbreath guy... He's in the middle of a split with his wife so he's in the "I don't give a shit about anyone" phase... What really pisses me off is that he says I'll call you back in an hour... 6 hours ...0..... 9 hrs...... 0.. What really makes it a piss off is he was my guitarist for 15+ years, but because of his shit we haven't played since June... so straight all yesterday..... and I had a chance to get some elsewhere, but I thought I'd give my business to a friend... friend my ass... given that bastard about $2,000 a year for years.. no more... new guy time...*


 Yea I know how assholes can be ,, I had a guy like that .. 3-4 days later he would call back.. fuck that .. Well good luck scoring some today .. Its the start of the weekend


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I know how assholes can be ,, I had a guy like that .. 3-4 days later he would call back.. fuck that .. Well good luck scoring some today .. Its the start of the weekend


*I hope I can find some..... stupid cat... just spent 20 minutes chasing it around... He eats string and stuff then when it shits it ends up with a turd daisy chain hanging out its ass... chase the cat... pull a link.... chase the cat pull... *


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning twisty .. I cant help it I wake up between 4-4:30 every day .. Its a habit
> 
> I'll smoke a bowl for ya


You best be smoking some for me today. I will join the wake n bake tomorrow. 



Twistyman said:


> *I hope I can find some..... stupid cat... just spent 20 minutes chasing it around... He eats string and stuff then when it shits it ends up with a turd daisy chain hanging out its ass... chase the cat... pull a link.... chase the cat pull... *


Morning Twisty, I have been there too, oh what fun eh?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning everyone

Wake n Bake!

Twisty come to the Keys with me! I will hook you up with an oz, free!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning, who lives near me? I'm so sick of always being out of weed and when I get some it's shit. I am willing to drive to the next state to score. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You best be smoking some for me today. I will join the wake n bake tomorrow.
> 
> *Oh no... not Chiceh too.... no smoke ??? *
> 
> ...






Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Wake n Bake!
> 
> Twisty come to the Keys with me! I will hook you up with an oz, free!


*You're in the Keys ?? .. Great place.. I remember when I sued a guy and bought a van and drove to the Keys... Got in trouble for sleeping in my van in Key Largo... It was July.... made sense in the end... hot place.. nice offer.. *


----------



## Biggravy22 (Oct 17, 2008)

today was the first time I waked and baked in about 4 months. I feeeeel great!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Wake n Bake!
> 
> Twisty come to the Keys with me! I will hook you up with an oz, free!



Need my addy ? Got a vacuum sealer ? Im almost dry


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Morning RIU. Just got back from the gym and am toking as I write. Last day of vacation Miami was great and now back home with a great buzz going. Woo Hoo Wake and Bake, not a better high of the day!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 17, 2008)

No your not!!! I watch your grows friend.
Vette, I offered to help you out once upon a time....

Hey, I am like that....If I have plenty, I share....the only way to be. I hate deadbeat dealers, and, looks like Mr. Twisty has one of those right now, you know? 


korvette1977 said:


> Need my addy ? Got a vacuum sealer ? Im almost dry



Morning Miss and Big! What a great morning it is


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning yall. How is everyone?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning Buffalo! 

I am doing greeeeeaaaaaat!

You?


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Buffalo!
> 
> I am doing greeeeeaaaaaat!
> 
> You?



Fucking alright my brother. I'm feeling glued and I want to get up. LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Buffalo!
> 
> I am doing greeeeeaaaaaat!
> 
> You?


Sounded just like "Tony The Tiger"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 17, 2008)

I feel a little tigerish today!!

Alright guys, I am off of here to go get my freak on in the Keys!

Peace



korvette1977 said:


> Sounded just like "Tony The Tiger"


----------



## piski (Oct 17, 2008)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE...WAKE N BAKE PPL


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 17, 2008)

all is good here. Getting my wake and vape on


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahem, _my sister, _future reference



KiloBit said:


> Fucking alright my brother. I'm feeling glued and I want to get up. LOL


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahem, _my sister, _future reference



Doh! Doh!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Be safe drive safe .. and take lots of pictures


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 17, 2008)

Speaking of pictures, where are those "sharp dressed man" photos from last weekends wedding ? Hhhmmmmm?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No your not!!! I watch your grows friend.
> Vette, I offered to help you out once upon a time....
> 
> Hey, I am like that....If I have plenty, I share....the only way to be. I hate deadbeat dealers, and, looks like Mr. Twisty has one of those right now, you know?
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Sunnysideup said:
> 
> 
> > No your not!!! I watch your grows friend.
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > 250lbs .. you got me beat by 50lbs ..
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Im 198lbs at 5'11''


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im 198lbs at 5'11''


*5' 10"...... Soooo .... Do we measure now.. ?? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

I wanna go on vacation .............................................


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wanna go on vacation .............................................


*Man I hear that.... Jamaica, for me..... pot paradise plus....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gas is under $3 here whoo hooo $2.96


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

*About $3.80 your price here... it was $5.25 at the high point... And we're the 2nd biggest producers in the world... go figure...fucking thieves....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 17, 2008)

yep cars should be run on water , clean water , dirty , water, sewer water , that would piss of those arab fuckers .. thats one thing THEY DONT have lots of . WATER ...... ..Now if they took some of the sand they have there and turned it into ,,,, Say grass at least people could play golf there


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> yep cars should be run on water , clean water , dirty , water, sewer water , that would piss of those arab fuckers .. thats one thing THEY DONT have lots of . WATER ...... ..Now if they took some of the sand they have there and turned it into ,,,, Say grass at least people could play golf there


*It makes no sense to have enough oil to be able to sell it here for the same price as Saudi or Venezuela.. about $0.80 a gallon, and sell it on the markets... but no..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 17, 2008)

My son bought gas for $2.60 on Tuesday. Too bad it's 30 miles away, I'd go get some too. 

I want to know where these oil mongers are getting their food. They can't grow wheat in the desert. If we aren't raping them for meals, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## PuffinDaWeed (Oct 17, 2008)

Wake n bake fuckin rocks man!!!


----------



## data (Oct 17, 2008)

wake n bake successful.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

Good Morning, finally the weekend is here, no work. I can Wake n Bake today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Morning folks .. Im baking ... Who wants to make me breakfast ?????


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Im baking ... Who wants to make me breakfast ?????


Poached eggs on toast please.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, finally the weekend is here, no work. I can Wake n Bake today.





korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Im baking ... Who wants to make me breakfast ?????


**singing**
*Hail, hail the gangs all here.... what the hell do we care, what the hell do we care....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

I want two eggs over easy , with bacon (well done) home fries (well done) and 2 english muffins with butter .. and a tall glass of ICE COLD milk


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **singing**
> *Hail, hail the gangs all here.... what the hell do we care, what the hell do we care....... *


 hey twisty 


You look pretty ,,oh so pretty


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **singing**
> *Hail, hail the gangs all here.... what the hell do we care, what the hell do we care....... *



Yahooooooo!!!!!!! Fire it up!



korvette1977 said:


> I want two eggs over easy , with bacon (well done) home fries (well done) and 2 english muffins with butter .. and a tall glass of ICE COLD milk


I want pemeal bacon with mine please.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **singing**
> *Hail, hail the gangs all here.... what the hell do we care, what the hell do we care....... *


*Hey vette ya weed.... I see you got your medal.......... Yooo hooo !!!!!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey vette ya weed.... I see you got your medal.......... Yooo hooo !!!!!! *




Did I ? I did not even notice .. If so............................ COOL..


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey vette ya weed.... I see you got your medal.......... Yooo hooo !!!!!! *


My activity bar never moves past 35%, no matter what. I post daily too, idk?. But that medal does look good on Korvy, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My activity bar never moves past 35%, no matter what. I post daily too, idk?. But that medal does look good on Korvy, lol.



Yay.............. Now lets see how long I keep it ..


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yay.............. Now lets see how long I keep it ..


Watch out for how many people bug you about it, or the haters, lol.


----------



## piski (Oct 18, 2008)

Morning Peeps wakey bakey


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Watch out for how many people bug you about it, or the haters, lol.


 At this point I could really care less.. I get people giving me neg rep everyday, they NEVER leave a name . they can hate all they want who cares.. I hang out here cause I have a few good friends here whom I enjoy chatting with, There are others whom I just ignore .. And to help the ones that are truly in need of help who come here to learn and converse , The ones that come here and start shit and whatnot .. I dont even bother with them ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 18, 2008)

Morning everyone!! Nice to see you Chiceh!

I am officially a dumb blonde...
I jumped through hoops to make this weekend happen...Begged for time off, packed, arranged animals sitters, booked a room...everything for my little trip for the annual fantasy festival in Key West...So yesterday we drive here and I notice there is not a lot of traffic like usual, I am thinking weird....Okay, Fantasy Festival 08 is next weekend, not this weekend. I was so pissed. Oh well, I am here though so it is all good. At least I don't have to fight crowds! I can't believe I did this.

If anyone is making breakfast...I will take 2 eggs, and of course, sunny side up. hahaha

Nice medal there Vette!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!! Nice to see you Chiceh!
> 
> I am officially a dumb blonde...
> I jumped through hoops to make this weekend happen...Begged for time off, packed, arranged animals sitters, booked a room...everything for my little trip for the annual fantasy festival in Key West...So yesterday we drive here and I notice there is not a lot of traffic like usual, I am thinking weird....Okay, Fantasy Festival 08 is next weekend, not this weekend. I was so pissed. Oh well, I am here though so it is all good. At least I don't have to fight crowds! I can't believe I did this.
> ...



Doh! lol Good one Sunny, lol. Enjoy your weekend, hope you brought some buds with you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

I love Blondes.................................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 18, 2008)

I brought many buds with me to share with all the stoners that come to celebrate Fantasy Fest....lol....my brother n law is pissed, he won't tell me that but I know he is...
We did go to the sunset celebration last night and had a blast. I think it is so cool people actually gather every night to celebrate the sun setting, too cool.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

So are you going back next week.. or are you screwed cause you took the time this week?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

It says the dates in Big letters 


Official Fantasy Fest Website - Key West Florida

Again ,I LOVE blondes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 18, 2008)

Alright Vette, I am not sure how to talk with you anymore....The medal is intimidating... j/k

No I can't come back...I won't be able to get off work and lack of money...
Shawn is pissed because he wanted to get his dick painted as an elephant and show all the girls, lol. Oh well, I am going to set us up with a dive trip tomorrow, he will be happy then.

My connection is real slow here, sucks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 18, 2008)

I KNOW!!!! I never looked, I had it marked on my calendar and since I come every year I did not have the need to look it up, I knew what to expect. I can't believe I marked these dates wrong...

I am dying my hair brown Monday.




korvette1977 said:


> It says the dates in Big letters
> 
> 
> Official Fantasy Fest Website - Key West Florida
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright Vette, I am not sure how to talk with you anymore....The medal is intimidating... j/k
> 
> No I can't come back...I won't be able to get off work and lack of money...
> Shawn is pissed because he wanted to get his dick painted as an elephant and show all the girls, lol. Oh well, I am going to set us up with a dive trip tomorrow, he will be happy then.
> ...


*The site is slow as shit today too...... 
Take him to Disneyland to wiggle his "trunk" at Mickey.... the jail time he does will let you escape..... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright Vette, I am not sure how to talk with you anymore....The medal is intimidating... j/k
> 
> No I can't come back...I won't be able to get off work and lack of money...
> Shawn is pissed because he wanted to get his dick painted as an elephant and show all the girls, lol. Oh well, I am going to set us up with a dive trip tomorrow, he will be happy then.
> ...


 Thats a bummer ... I cant dive ,, My kids are here . I have to wait till sunday afternoon .. Oh you were talking about scuba diving ..I get it now .. So your home or still in the Key's ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

This site is slow for me too today .. WTF ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

Chatroom anyone ??????????????????????? It may be faster


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 18, 2008)

That made me laugh (out loud)
Glad to read you took care of your outage problem! Good for you, some people need to be reminded who set them up to begin with.


Twistyman said:


> *The site is slow as shit today too......
> Take him to Disneyland to wiggle his "trunk" at Mickey.... the jail time he does will let you escape.....
> *


Something tells me you know how to 'dive'
I am in the Keys, I am staying. I don't care I am away from my house and it is still fun here.


korvette1977 said:


> Thats a bummer ... I cant dive ,, My kids are here . I have to wait till sunday afternoon .. Oh you were talking about skuba diving ..I get it now .. So your home or still in the Key's ?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright Vette, I am not sure how to talk with you anymore....The medal is intimidating... j/k
> 
> No I can't come back...I won't be able to get off work and lack of money...
> Shawn is pissed because he wanted to get his dick painted as an elephant and show all the girls, lol. Oh well, I am going to set us up with a dive trip tomorrow, he will be happy then.
> ...





Twistyman said:


> *The site is slow as shit today too......
> Take him to Disneyland to wiggle his "trunk" at Mickey.... the jail time he does will let you escape.....
> *


Okay, glad you guys said that, I thought it was just my end or something. It is very slow loading today on RIU.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 18, 2008)

I have never used it, but I will try



korvette1977 said:


> Chatroom anyone ??????????????????????? It may be faster


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

I am there.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This site is slow for me too today .. WTF ..





korvette1977 said:


> Chatroom anyone ??????????????????????? It may be faster


*Yeah this site has gone from the fastest to the slowest of them all...... Even when it's not acting "slow" its still is, compared to all that I use..*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 18, 2008)

*Nice ..... get twisty to sit in chat alone like a dummy... bite me.... I'm out of here.. .....







jk
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

i have really bad mornings, .............



i was awoken by an itch on my toe this morning at 4am. it was either a mosquito or a spider. something bit me. itched like a mutha. so i had to get up and put some aloe on it. then i laid back down and dosed off for an hour. then i was awaked and baked by 6am.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Nice ..... get twisty to sit in chat alone like a dummy... bite me.... I'm out of here.. .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we were there chatting for awhile, where were you? 



fdd2blk said:


> i have really bad mornings, .............
> 
> 
> 
> i was awoken by an itch on my toe this morning at 4am. it was either a mosquito or a spider. something bit me. itched like a mutha. so i had to get up and put some aloe on it. then i laid back down and dosed off for an hour. then i was awaked and baked by 6am.



I sure hope it's not bed bugs.

Still baking here.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have really bad mornings, .............
> 
> 
> 
> i was awoken by an itch on my toe this morning at 4am. it was either a mosquito or a spider. something bit me. itched like a mutha. so i had to get up and put some aloe on it. then i laid back down and dosed off for an hour. then i was awaked and baked by 6am.


*Man fdd.. sounds like someone done voodoo'd your mojo this year.. accident, surgery... crawling around to harvest and the final insult...
spider bites..... 
* 


Chiceh said:


> Well we were there chatting for awhile, where were you?
> 
> I sure hope it's not bed bugs.
> 
> Still baking here.


*It took about 5 min. to get on and no one was there.. all by myself..*


----------



## PuffinDaWeed (Oct 18, 2008)

Good morning!!!smokin a pineapple flavored joint pass to the left>>>>>** Any won for pancakes this morning?


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2008)

PuffinDaWeed said:


> Good morning!!!smokin a pineapple flavored joint pass to the left>>>>>** Any won for pancakes this morning?


i'll take that pineapple 



 tasty - Pass -  >>>>>>>>


----------



## PuffinDaWeed (Oct 18, 2008)

>>>> lick your lips after hittin that pinapple papers!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 19, 2008)

Gooooooood Morning Vietn... Oh shit I forgot it's RIU. Wake and Bake 0430 NYC time. Off to the beach for the sunrise then the gym. Later....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Sunday Morning............. Im waking and baking.. Cheers


----------



## tehjugulator (Oct 19, 2008)

How about no sleep and bake? That's where it's at.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

tehjugulator said:


> How about no sleep and bake? That's where it's at.




I bet you'll be sleeping soon.. If the weed is any good .


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy Sunday Morning............. Im waking and baking.. Cheers


*Well I'm awake.......... 
Morning vette.... How was the bowling... kids had a great time I bet.....
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 19, 2008)

I havent been to bed yet..I just keep hitting the bong, and lookin at my plants.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well I'm awake..........
> Morning vette.... How was the bowling... kids had a great time I bet.....
> *


 Yea it was fun, it was that Rock & bowl. all black lights and strobes with loud music. It was more of a nightclub.. with all the distractions I bowled real shitty but the kids are a blast to watch.. Maybe Im just getting old ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea it was fun, it was that Rock & bowl. all black lights and strobes with loud music. It was more of a nightclub.. with all the distractions I bowled real shitty but the kids are a blast to watch.. Maybe Im just getting old ..


*Ya think... I went to one of those once..once being the operative word........
Like a war zone........ too old..... *shakes head*...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya think... I went to one of those once..once being the operative word........
> Like a war zone........ too old..... *shakes head*...
> *




Well I think I may have to do it a few more times being my kids are 8-7 and 6 .. And they LOVE bowling .. Hey Its all about them aint it ?????????


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow Its fucking 27 here now Its fucking cold ...


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

Better than wake n bake -> stay up 24/7 and bake.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

Wake n Bake, it is chilly here today, frost all over everything. It is -3c or for you americans it is 26.6f. This Durban Poision will warm me right up today.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahh! Good morning chichi


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Ahh! Good morning chichi


Morning, You better watch it Growtech, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

You better watch it chichi


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> You better watch it chichi


I am watching it as always, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

I too am watching it, as usual. lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, it is chilly here today, frost all over everything. It is -3c or for you americans it is 26.6f. This Durban Poision will warm me right up today.



I just ran out to the garage and Damn................ My nipples are rock hard ....


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> I too am watching it, as usual. lol.


I Can see you, lmfao.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

This guy doesn't have to worry about hard nipples...


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

AHH! stop watching me... so creepy LOL.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

Screw it.. keep on watching im just gonna smoke a bowl and pass out in 10 minutes


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

i've got this heartburn that is KILLING me


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Screw it.. keep on watching im just gonna smoke a bowl and pass out in 10 minutes


Lightweight, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

and i'm lighting my bowl up riiiiiiiiiight now!


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

llol shhh i was planning on passing out at 6am anyhow... just need to watch my stupid timer in my vag tent.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> llol shhh i was planning on passing out at 6am anyhow... just need to watch my stupid timer in my vag tent.


When will have that growcam up? I am still waiting to see your gf on there, lol. Oh ya don't for get the ladder too, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

LOLOLOL I will have my grow cam up this week... I took pics of the new grow.... my lady turns off the cam when she goes into the veg tent, LOL she still does it- doesnt even realized its not hooked up to anything LOLOLOL....


don't worry, i'll bring the ladder to your house... how tall are you? I might need to go up 4 steps


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> LOLOLOL I will have my grow cam up this week... I took pics of the new grow.... my lady turns off the cam when she goes into the veg tent, LOL she still does it- doesnt even realized its not hooked up to anything LOLOLOL....
> 
> 
> don't worry, i'll bring the ladder to your house... how tall are you? I might need to go up 4 steps


LMFAO, I am 5.8, lol. How short are you?


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> LMFAO, I am 5.8, lol. How short are you?



Hmm... so 2 steps maybe...

2 steps = 2 feet high...
my legs = 3 feet long 

so add that and that's 5' total...

your height = 5' 8"


yeah that sounds like it'll work


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Hmm... so 2 steps maybe...
> 
> 2 steps = 2 feet high...
> my legs = 3 feet long
> ...



You are a bad boy, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL and on that note, I go to bed


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> LOL and on that note, I go to bed


Peace Grow, see you later, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning, You better watch it Growtech, lol.





GrowTech said:


> You better watch it chichi


*Fight, fight....*



korvette1977 said:


> I just ran out to the garage and Damn................ My nipples are rock hard ....






GrowTech said:


> i've got this heartburn that is KILLING me



*Better be sure you're not throwing a heart attack...*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Fight, fight....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

*I know .......JK..





Fight fight
*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I know .......JK..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would probably kick his ass anyways, would be fun to watch, lol.


----------



## PuffinDaWeed (Oct 19, 2008)

Football sunday nothing better than to roll a joint and watch my chargers kicks some buffolo ass!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.

Waked, Baked and a lil tipsy here


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> Waked, Baked and a lil tipsy here


*Morning sunny...where'd that boozing smiley come from??? funny stuff.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning Twisty! What a nice morning it is!

Fdd was posting some funny smileys awhile back and now I use his site...so does Chiceh
Animated Emoticons


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning folks .. Its fucking 23 outside here ,, wtf


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 20, 2008)

I would be no good! That is insane cold!! It is 68 here and I am shivering....Brrrrrrrrrr.....
Go grab your sweetie and get back in bed!



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Its fucking 23 outside here ,, wtf


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I would be no good! That is insane cold!! It is 68 here and I am shivering....Brrrrrrrrrr.....
> Go grab your sweetie and get back in bed!


 She left for school already and I just stripped the bed .. Gotta change the sheets ... I was a pig


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 20, 2008)

You were? In what way? Did you grab a bucket of chicken and go to bed, or, are these spots of love? Never mind, don't answer....I know you fairly well, I know what it is....................................................................................
Lucky girl.

I am getting out of here and getting on the road to come home....Have a good day everyone, I will talk with you all tonight.



korvette1977 said:


> She left for school already and I just stripped the bed .. Gotta change the sheets ... I was a pig


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Drive safe


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Its fucking 23 outside here ,, wtf





korvette1977 said:


> She left for school already and I just stripped the bed .. Gotta change the sheets ... I was a pig


*Fuck......  there's frost on the windshields...... 
So Vette how's the sticky dicky this morning...... I didn't see you back after your 8:00 pm jam session..... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Fuck......  there's frost on the windshields......
> So Vette how's the sticky dicky this morning...... I didn't see you back after your 8:00 pm jam session.....
> *


We jammed and jammed some more .. It was sweet we made some hardcore music together ... I woke up stuck to the sheets ... and the dogs were just shaking their heads in disbelief ... Yea Im the ALFA DOG in this house


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea I have 1 more plant to finish outside .. Ive been moving it in and out everyday ..Fdd said that as long as it gets 6 hrs of sunlight a day and 12 hrs of dark it should finish fine .. So I put it out when its 40ish and take her in at dark..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We jammed and jammed some more .. It was sweet we made some hardcore music together ... I woke up stuck to the sheets ... and the dogs were just shaking their heads in disbelief ... Yea Im the ALFA DOG in this house


*You know you've done good when the dog is cowering in the corner shivering...*



korvette1977 said:


> Yea I have 1 more plant to finish outside .. Ive been moving it in and out everyday ..Fdd said that as long as it gets 6 hrs of sunlight a day and 12 hrs of dark it should finish fine .. So I put it out when its 40ish and take her in at dark..


*Grow cabinet complete..now I'm moving shit out of a closet to make space for a couple of inside plants.... actually more space than I thought... only potential problem is that it's right in my hallway 3' from front door.... I'm lucky the landlord is cool about my growing....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You know you've done good when the dog is cowering in the corner shivering...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Grow cabinet complete..now I'm moving shit out of a closet to make space for a couple of inside plants.... actually more space than I thought... only potential problem is that it's right in my hallway 3' from front door.... I'm lucky the landlord is cool about my growing....*


well put a bunch of smelly thing's around the door If your just doing a few plants the smell aint THAT bad ... I have 2 hijacks going in a closet at a friends summer house and when I walk in there I dont smell them till I open the closet door.. then I smell them


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*I have a couple of un-cool people that drop in... I hate when folk don't call 1st....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I have a couple of un-cool people that drop in... I hate when folk don't call 1st....*


check your Pm twisty ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 20, 2008)

put ground cinnamon in a plug in potpourri pot with water and simmer just inside your front door. Put another in your grow room and one in the kitchen. Whole house will smell of baked goods. Helps the smell but makes the munchies worse. 

I bought a cinnamon scented broom at dollar general yesterday and the cinnamon is so strong that I had to put it outside the back door this morning.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*Smell isn't a big problem... my place usually smells like a forest fire, its the light.. plus if un cool people are here I have to close the closet making heat an issue....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good morning folks .. Im here and grinding up a bowl.. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning folks .. Im here and grinding up a bowl.. Cheers


*A bakeless wake............................. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A bakeless wake............................. *


 You still dry twisty? Damn ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

check out these pictures .. It'll keep your mind busy

Spicy Pictures


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You still dry twisty? Damn ...





korvette1977 said:


> check out these pictures .. It'll keep your mind busy
> 
> Spicy Pictures


*Shit I'm telling you the last couple of months have been like a BAD dream.. One connection (who I gave seeds to last summer) has moved
away... one took of with an OZ of mine and the last one is in the middle of a divorce and is going to the US to be with his tammy fay baker look alike... Fuck it's like a twilight zone episode here... I'm going to have to buy a gun and go dealer hunting.....


pornhub.com

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont they have clubs and shops there in Canada ?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont they have clubs and shops there in Canada ?


*Yeah but I thought you need a card.... we have club compassion Montreal...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah but I thought you need a card.... we have club compassion Montreal...*


 So go take a road trip.. How far is it ? Im sure with your pizzaz that you could grab someone exiting or entering the club to "hook you up"


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have this plant left to finish .. I feel like a slave to it , moving it in and out , But hey .. I wont be complaining when Im smoking the bitch


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 21, 2008)

good morning yall. Nice looking plant Korvette.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> good morning yall. Nice looking plant Korvette.



Hey Good Morning ... Yea Thanks .. It was started real late(mid july i think) so it pretty much wet into flowering from seed


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 21, 2008)

What strain is it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> What strain is it?


 Its Hijack F2


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning....

blah blah blah oh, and yeah....waked,baked, alive.

Twisty I thought you took care of your problem. Just jump on a plane and come down here and stay with me. You can help me tend to my garden and we can cook lovely meals for each other and get stoned together....It will be fun!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning....
> 
> blah blah blah oh, and yeah....waked,baked, alive.
> 
> Twisty I thought you took care of your problem. Just jump on a plane and come down here and stay with me. You can help me tend to my garden and we can cook lovely meals for each other and get stoned together....It will be fun!



OH SNAP ... I'd be on my way to the airport... 

Good Morning Sunny,, You look great today ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Vette.

I love the 'Snap' thing....My niece does that to me all the time!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 21, 2008)

Never heard of that strain, ever smoked it?


Good morning sunny.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Vette.
> 
> I love the 'Snap' thing....My niece does that to me all the time!



Twisty can stop by here on his way .. i'll send him off to you cooked ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

That would be cool. Poor Twisty. I thought he handled this, now I am concerned for his mental well being.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning Buffalo! I don't know why I didn't see you...sorry


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh Im sure mentally he is already Fucked ,, (aint we all, ) 
But I know he is on the hunt.. They got clubs there ,, I dont understand ,,I'd be outside one making friends


----------



## Vorna (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got stoned!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Insane crash 

Insane Crash With Two Fire TrucksVideo


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I got an update from the rescue guys who have my birds....
Ozzie now has a girlfriend...some Moluccan Cockatoo named Peaches....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I got an update from the rescue guys who have my birds....
> Ozzie now has a girlfriend...some Moluccan Cockatoo named Peaches....



Cool shit Ozzie is getting some Tail..

Bow Chicka Bow Wow


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah he is! I went there before I left for the Keys and I knew I did the right thing. I am going back this weekend to take them food and some money. When I walked in there Ozzie was all over Peaches and she was acting all slutty wiggling her tail on him, it was funny.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

sure thats why he needs money for the lap dances he gets from Peaches .. The bitch has him all fucked up.. making him call home for money ,,Damn.. LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its Hijack F2


*Excellent...... Those will be next after I've done these two...I wanted to try my 1st inside with the ones I've got and save the hijack & SS for after I've got an inside under my belt...don't want to waste precious beans.... that plant looks nice and healthy..*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning....
> 
> blah blah blah oh, and yeah....waked,baked, alive.
> 
> Twisty I thought you took care of your problem. Just jump on a plane and come down here and stay with me. You can help me tend to my garden and we can cook lovely meals for each other and get stoned together....It will be fun!





korvette1977 said:


> Twisty can stop by here on his way .. i'll send him off to you cooked ..


 



Sunnysideup said:


> That would be cool. Poor Twisty. I thought he handled this, now I am concerned for his mental well being.






korvette1977 said:


> Oh Im sure mentally he is already Fucked ,, (aint we all, )
> But I know he is on the hunt.. They got clubs there ,, I dont understand ,,I'd be outside one making friends


kiss-ass*Time to grovel...............*

*Poor twisty indeed.... I did take care of it the other day, but seeing as I like to smoke a joint an hour my problem is one that calls for a STEADY supply... time to grab a dealer and tie him/her up in the basement..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I think all of us should have a dealer in our basements....When we need it all we have to do is go downstairs and tell em...'load me up'


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think all of us should have a dealer in our basements....When we need it all we have to do is go downstairs and tell em...'load me up'


*And then the Lord said "let there be light".... and growing your own was invented... Grow you bastards........ sorry, lost my mind ...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

My brother and I were talking yesterday about 'let there be light'
We both wondered why the hell it took us so long to figure out growing. It never entered my mind until I returned from a trip to the Keys and these escort girls gave me some really good weed and I found a seed in it...so I put it in soil and it was an outrageous grow(the best I have had to date) When that happened it was like a light went off in my head!!! Then my brother and I started researching and found RIU. 
I hate depending on other people for my weed...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning, been AWOL weedless and pissed off about it. 

Hey Twisty, don't feel like the lone stranger. Weed has been nearly impossible to come by in my area for 2 months now. GGGRRRRRRRRR The lack of weed has me back to smoking cigarettes. I had quit 5 months ago. Fucking government, weed is MY anti-cigarette. Come on med state bill, let's get to passing already before I turn into an axe-wielding-homocidal-maniac.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning Miss! 

The smoking thingy....I broke this weekend and smoked a few ciggys....the guilt I have is tremendous...so you are not alone


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Sunny, how was the weekend in the Keys? 



I'm so ready for this election mess to be over so the weed will come around again. Everytime there is a major election our area dries up, this is the worst it's ever been though. I can't wait until I get a good plant rotation going so I always have weed. Come on little clones, let's grow, grow, grow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

I smoke a pack a day ... Its better than the 2 packs I used to smoke when I drank too..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, been AWOL weedless and pissed off about it.
> 
> Hey Twisty, don't feel like the lone stranger. Weed has been nearly impossible to come by in my area for 2 months now. GGGRRRRRRRRR The lack of weed has me back to smoking cigarettes. I had quit 5 months ago. Fucking government, weed is MY anti-cigarette. Come on med state bill, let's get to passing already before I turn into an axe-wielding-homocidal-maniac.


*Hi miss.... thats just like me...I'm trying to quit cigarettes and weed IS my method.. I did it before and went 2 years no butts.. so now I'm sitting here no weed, no butts and thinking about a box of wobblies at 9:00 in the morning.... and they say weeds bad for you.... fuck me...its what KEEPS me healthy..
Waaaaaaaa!! 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I fucked up, the Keys was fun but it was the wrong weekend, doh!
You will get caught up with your growing. That was my objective as well, and it took me 4 grows until I finally felt self sufficient. It will come, just keep growing. If I had enough I would send you some, sorry.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, how was the weekend in the Keys?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ready for this election mess to be over so the weed will come around again. Everytime there is a major election our area dries up, this is the worst it's ever been though. I can't wait until I get a good plant rotation going so I always have weed. Come on little clones, let's grow, grow, grow.



I had cancer and I smoked. I thought the first thing my doc was going to tell me is quit...it wasn't. He told me not to quit! He said my stress levels were more important at that time and to smoke a way! I quit later on in life, but, I miss it....tremendously.


korvette1977 said:


> I smoke a pack a day ... Its better than the 2 packs I used to smoke when I drank too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

I feel like every persons head that I see is just an invitation to batting practice. I have run completely out of patience with anyone and anything. It's a good thing I don't own a gun......


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I feel like every persons head that I see is just an invitation to batting practice. I have run completely out of patience with anyone and anything. It's a good thing I don't own a gun......


Tucks his hands between his legs to protect the head that matters


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 21, 2008)

Vette you crack me up, i was in another thread yesterday and you and someone were going at it. that shit was funny. Sunny and Twisty i will take a few pulls off the ol' vape for ya.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

My vape should be here this week


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 21, 2008)

bet you can't wait, i tried to hook mine up to my bong, it worked for a minute, they have hookups for it i think. 
well yall have a good and high day, im off to further my education.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a good day. Don't strain your brain too much.


buffalosoulja said:


> bet you can't wait, i tried to hook mine up to my bong, it worked for a minute, they have hookups for it i think.
> well yall have a good and high day, im off to further my education.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im bored .. and its too cold outside to do anything usefull


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Clean the house and make it sparkle...Lemon fresh....then bake a lemon cake....yum....I am high, obviously.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Vette you crack me up, how am I supposed to wallow in my misery when you say funny shit like that ! 

Don't worry, I am still of a frame of mind where I can pick and choose who's head needs knocked off.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette you crack me up, how am I supposed to wallow in my misery when you say funny shit like that !
> 
> Don't worry, I am still of a frame of mind where I can pick and choose who's head needs knocked off.




WHEW .. cause it was going to be a rough day walking around like that .. Thanks ...


----------



## piski (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning peeps...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Clean the house and make it sparkle...Lemon fresh....then bake a lemon cake....yum....I am high, obviously.




Umm let me think about that for a minute ..... ............ ok .. nah.. I'll pass on that I have to make meatballs for dinner so I'll be cooking later


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

I already have a pork roast in the crock pot. What a wonderful invention....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so hungry.
I need to buy food for this house.
I want meatballs.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Later I'll be enjoying some spaghetti leftovers for lunch. YUM


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am so hungry.
> I need to buy food for this house.
> I want meatballs.




Um... nevermind I'll behave ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Spaghetti is so much better leftover. 
I am starving, there is nothing in my frig. there is frozen food...hey here is a thought, maybe I will take something out of the freezer...
I am really dying my hair brown again, I have become quite the airhead.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I already have a pork roast in the crock pot. What a wonderful invention....



Yes indeed .. I'll agree


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you.


korvette1977 said:


> Um... nevermind I'll behave ....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Spaghetti is so much better leftover.
> I am starving, there is nothing in my frig. there is frozen food...hey here is a thought, maybe I will take something out of the freezer...
> I am really dying my hair brown again, I have become quite the airhead.



Head .. did someone say head ..? 



YES PLEASE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

airhead = blowjob he he he he he he he


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

*Yaaaa hoooooo ..... I was siting here and the phone rings........ what,.. yeah,.. no shit......... wooo hooo.. I love homing weed. Some finally came back from my plant donations.... about 5g's...... Nice to see my voodoo effigy worked... ... but there is always a fly in the ointment... It's raining like hell here so I go get the weed..in such a hurry left everything..coffee, online... out the door.... get back and sit..take out tray...pour weed....pick up papers ...pick up FUCK...no papers....*looking up to God...why me lord...what'd I ever do to you...prick*......
now thats better..
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

You guys.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Twisty, ain'tcha got a bong, or pipe or hitter or something? Send it to me, I'll make sure it gets smoked proper.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

great minds thing alike


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Twisty will rig up something. I am amazed he managed to do all that and get back here in time for brunch That is called determination, I like it.

I just put a pizza in the oven...I need to eat.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just had 2 Lenders Onion Bagels .. with cream cheese ...Mmmmm now bonghits ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, ain'tcha got a bong, or pipe or hitter or something? Send it to me, I'll make sure it gets smoked proper.





korvette1977 said:


> great minds thing alike





Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty will rig up something. I am amazed he managed to do all that and get back here in time for brunch That is called determination, I like it.
> I just put a pizza in the oven...I need to eat.


*Fucking comedians..... ..Old twisty dragged his big fat WET ass back to the corner (about 50 yards)...... Got to get a small bong....puff, puff.................... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

My stomach is growling so loud the dog got up and moved away from me.
I have 15 more minutes and then I will be eating.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just had 2 Lenders Onion Bagels .. with cream cheese ...Mmmmm now bonghits ..


*We've got the oldest bagel store in North America here.... Fairmount bagel montreal...(google it) world famous... same as st viatar... hey vette, I don't get to town often, but when I do I always go there... I'll send you a dozen....... you'll cum in your pants.... they are truly orgasmic..........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I offer you a trip to the keys and invite you to come live with me and you are offering this to horn dog Vette??? wtf ??? Where is the love Twisty?? Where?


Twistyman said:


> *We've got the oldest bagel store in North America here.... Fairmount bagel montreal... world famous... same as st viatar... hey vette, I don't get to town often, but when I do I always go there... I'll seed you a dozen....... you'll cum in your pants.... they are truly orgasmic..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *We've got the oldest bagel store in North America here.... Fairmount bagel montreal...(google it) world famous... same as st viatar... hey vette, I don't get to town often, but when I do I always go there... I'll send you a dozen....... you'll cum in your pants.... they are truly orgasmic..........*



I'll be waiting ..... I'll get the cream cheese when Im in Philly on friday ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I offer you a trip to the keys and invite you to come live with me and you are offering this to horn dog Vette??? wtf ??? Where is the love Twisty?? Where?





korvette1977 said:


> I'll be waiting ..... I'll get the cream cheese when Im in Philly on friday ..


*Hell you're there too Sunny....... If I had a passport and a few more dinaro's I'd be There ! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hell you're there too Sunny....... If I had a passport and a few more dinaro's I'd be There ! *




LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL You can swim the St Lawrence we will pick you up on the other side


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I ate, Twisty included me, I feel all better now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

I filled my bong with warm , almost HOT water ,, It feels NICE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck this, I'm getting my bike out, I can't get high but I can go fast.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Fuck this, I'm getting my bike out, I can't get high but I can go fast.



Take a cruise over here ..I'll hook ya up...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

You don't know how tempting it is, but you're a good 10 hour drive from me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You don't know how tempting it is, but you're a good 10 hour drive from me.



Its your call .. Wear warm clothes they say snow tonight ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck a bunch of that snow shit, as bad as I wanna get high I don't want to get anywhere near snow. I'll be getting my own snow here soon enough. yuck. blah..... ugh


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL You can swim the St Lawrence we will pick you up on the other side


*Actually I'm on a small island right near the junction with 2 other rivers...*



Sunnysideup said:


> I ate, Twisty included me, I feel all better now.







misshestermoffitt said:


> You don't know how tempting it is, but you're a good 10 hour drive from me.


*Hmmmmm ! 10 hours straight.....10 hours driving...... get the keys..*


korvette1977 said:


> Its your call .. Wear warm clothes they say snow tonight ..


*Break out the nanook of the north wear........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

I could drive those same 10 hours and be where Sunny is, or pretty close to it. Hmmm, I'm more like a goose, I'd like to fly south for the winter.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I could drive those same 10 hours and be where Sunny is, or pretty close to it. Hmmm, I'm more like a goose, I'd like to fly south for the winter.


It'll take me 24 hrs to drive there ..18 to melbourne ,Fla


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

I live in a geographical oddity, 10 hours from everywhere.  (ever seen O Brother Where Art Thou)


----------



## PuffinDaWeed (Oct 21, 2008)

PASSES THE JOINT TO TWIST


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

If you decide to come down, I have a nice guest room for you! We will smoke until we pass out! 


misshestermoffitt said:


> I live in a geographical oddity, 10 hours from everywhere.  (ever seen O Brother Where Art Thou)


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> If you decide to come down, I have a nice guest room for you! We will smoke until we pass out!


 Hmmm .. thinking to self .. Two Hot passed out stoners...... Threesome time ... Leave a window open.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

oohhhh a guest room, hell I'd bring my tent and airmattress if I had to. I have a "travel house" that I can bring on my bike.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Are we all planning another road trip??? 
I hope so!! Come on down...(in my price is right voice)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

*getting up screaming and running down the aisle excitedly* oh shit, I thought I was a contestant.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL. For being in a grumpy mood you sure do have a sense of humour


misshestermoffitt said:


> *getting up screaming and running down the aisle excitedly* oh shit, I thought I was a contestant.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .. Burp... Milk and cookies .. a mix Oreo and chips ahoy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunny, your PM box is full. Time to take out the trash. 

Sorry I got excited about that price is right thing. Have you watched it since Drew took over? We call it "how high is Drew" now, sometimes you can tell he's ripped and he says silly things and can't add the numbers on the wheel. I'm so glad they picked him. Now that is entertainment.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I am emptied my mail, thanks.

I love price is right! I want to get on there one day...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

he should make Mimi a Barker girl.. as a goof


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

I forgot to eat yesterday and today I can't stop!
I had pizza for breakfast and now I would love to have some cookies, oh well....no cookies for me



korvette1977 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .. Burp... Milk and cookies .. a mix Oreo and chips ahoy


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I forgot to eat yesterday and today I can't stop!
> I had pizza for breakfast and now I would love to have some cookies, oh well....no cookies for me



Eat me I'm a Cookie ... with a creamy middle


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Now that would be amazingly funny. 





korvette1977 said:


> he should make Mimi a Barker girl.. as a goof


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

The middles of cookies is hard cream....yuck. Now twinkies, that is another story...are you a twinkie Vette?



korvette1977 said:


> Eat me I'm a Cookie ... with a creamy middle


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

PuffinDaWeed said:


> PASSES THE JOINT TO TWIST


*Passes back...*



korvette1977 said:


> Hmmm .. thinking to self .. Two Hot passed out stoners...... Threesome time ... Leave a window open.....






korvette1977 said:


> Eat me I'm a Cookie ... with a creamy middle


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im pumped friday we are outta here at 11 am , going to philly and hitting up this 
ESP :: Terror Behind The Walls
and then on sat night going to scalp tickets to the world series . we are in Philly for Friday , Sat, and 1/2 day Sunday


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> The middles of cookies is hard cream....yuck. Now twinkies, that is another story...are you a twinkie Vette?



I can be anything you want me to be ,, but you just cant take one bite ... no no .. you gotta finish the whole meal..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn that is a good trip Vette. I love Philly, I used to live there for a brief stint...I liked the Mummers Parade.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

4 star hotel too... with indoor pool.. yay ...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 4 star hotel too... with indoor pool.. yay ...


*You win the fucking lotto ???? Bonnaro...this ...etc. I loved roaming myslf in earlier days..... go to buffalo to see the stones.. leave a bar at 11:00Pm and drive to florida.... good times, good times.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You win the fucking lotto ???? Bonnaro...this ...etc. I loved roaming myslf in earlier days..... go to buffalo to see the stones.. leave a bar at 11:00Pm and drive to florida.... good times, good times.. *


Nope I worked my whole life ,, Now Im sitting back a little... We are not rich . But we are comfortable .. we save and plan, middle class my friend middle class


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 21, 2008)

In order to maintain my middle class status I am getting off of here and actually attempting to work for a little bit. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

Good Morning Folks .. 

Im awake and about to bake .. Cheers


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers to you 

I am gona crack a beer open...... allready smoked one fat doobie.... i scraped all the red hairs together that were at the bottom.. my god, excellent


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

*Morning all................ *



korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ..
> 
> Im awake and about to bake .. Cheers





DWR said:


> cheers to you
> 
> I am gona crack a beer open...... allready smoked one fat doobie.... i scraped all the red hairs together that were at the bottom.. my god, excellent


*Hey guys.... So DWR how's that pain...is the early morning frosties an
anesthesia, or just a fucking good idea... every once and a while I like a good morning swill session... back to the store at 10:00 am for the 2nd box............. 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

YouTube - The Roots 6-15-07 Bonnaroo 5/6



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

and to finish it off 
YouTube - The Roots 6-15-07 Bonnaroo 6/6


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all................ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pain is still here

what is a swill session  ?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

DWR said:


> Pain is still here
> 
> what is a swill session  ?


*Swill session...to sit and drink large copious amounts... drink till you can't stand...

Hey vette do you go to Bonnaroo every year ??? 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Swill session...to sit and drink large copious amounts... drink till you can't stand...
> 
> Hey vette do you go to Bonnaroo every year ???
> *



No i missed the 1st three 

we got snow flurries .. Fucking aye


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

brb gotta run my girl to school..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No i missed the 1st three
> 
> we got snow flurries .. Fucking aye


*I know... it sucks..It's going to -2 tonight...... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

Good morning everyone!
Wake n Bake
I had such a good time last night. I went to the Parrot Rescue where my birds are just to hang out for little bit. I made some new friends. These guys that rescue these birds just for the 'love' are such wonderful people. I am definitely going to be spending most of my free time there helping them in anyway I can. We need more people like these 2 guys in our world. It is not that often that you meet someone that really cares and love unconditionally. I feel so blessed I have met them, they will forever be in my heart. I wish I could do more for them.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Wake n Bake
> I had such a good time last night. I went to the Parrot Rescue where my birds are just to hang out for little bit. I made some new friends. These guys that rescue these birds just for the 'love' are such wonderful people. I am definitely going to be spending most of my free time there helping them in anyway I can. We need more people like these 2 guys in our world. It is not that often that you meet someone that really cares and love unconditionally. I feel so blessed I have met them, they will forever be in my heart. I wish I could do more for them.


*A few years ago I had a neighbor you was breeding love birds..the problem was he was inbreeding..I saw him about to flush a baby bird..it had one leg in the normal position and the other came straight out from under the wing and pointed straight
to the sky. I told the guy that I'd take it.. I sat there every two hours for about 2 weeks feeding it..that stupid prick didn't even know that birds have a crop, (a pouch in throat to store food) and was going to "pop" it.. so after it grew it was really funny..it would hang by it's fucked leg swinging back and forth, with it's good leg dangling....I line the whole cage with carpet seeing as he couldn't walk or jump and would drag himself around..I also put sticks in the upper cage so he could climb where it wanted.. It was quite rewarding..I'd open his cage and he's drag himself to the door and fly over to the sofa..I'd put my hand down and make a circle with my fingers..he's crawl over and flip himself on his back and put his head in the circle and rub his neck..He loved that and would do it for about 15min at a time.. He sure as shit could bite though..... even at that size..he is in the parrot family and has those strong jaws.. he lived for 7 years..
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

That is so nice Twisty. I knew that you were a good person, I am a woman and I get that womanly intuition....I knew you were a good person
I hope that man gave up on breeding...I am sure he didn't, too much money to be made off these birds....at the birds expense. 


Twistyman said:


> *A few years ago I had a neighbor you was breeding love birds..the problem was he was inbreeding..I saw him about to flush a baby bird..it had one leg in the normal position and the other came straight out from under the wing and pointed straight
> to the sky. I told the guy that I'd take it.. I sat there every two hours for about 2 weeks feeding it..that stupid prick didn't even know that birds have a crop, (a pouch in throat to store food) and was going to "pop" it.. so after it grew it was really funny..it would hang by it's fucked leg swinging back and forth, with it's good leg dangling....I line the whole cage with carpet seeing as he couldn't walk or jump and would drag himself around..I also put sticks in the upper cage so he could climb where it wanted.. It was quite rewarding..I'd open his cage and he's drag himself to the door and fly over to the sofa..I'd put my hand down and make a circle with my fingers..he's crawl over and flip himself on his back and put his head in the circle and rub his neck..He loved that and would do it for about 15min at a time.. He sure as shit could bite though..... even at that size..he is in the parrot family and has those strong jaws.. he lived for 7 years..
> *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

It snowed here a little this morning ..WTF


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning yall. everyone good and high? im getting my wake and vape on.


----------



## Impulse13 (Oct 22, 2008)

*yawn*... 5:40... hmmm.... *looks around* 
Morning gents... good wake an bake this morning... unfortunately no pipe and out of papers... soooo drank me a Dr Pepper, rinsed it... poked some holes and am power hitting like a mother ... I smoke me cigars regularly so got me a pair or iron lungs as some people would call it.. and I haven't smoked some green in weeks so I'm getting nice and high off one bowl .... I recently came up with a new phrase for my kind.. those of us who smoke cigars and power hit and take up all the green in one hit.. lol... we are called... *drum roll*... "Smoker Tokers" ... I'm sooo fried... shit i should go back to bed...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is so nice Twisty. I knew that you were a good person, I am a woman and I get that womanly intuition....I knew you were a good person
> I hope that man gave up on breeding...I am sure he didn't, too much money to be made off these birds....at the birds expense.


*He did give up eventually..all the birds got sick and died... I remember the worst was during the ice storm we had here in the late 90's.. in Feb. no power in almost the whole province for about a month..so here's twisty with his fucked leg...the bird..with fucked leg and the cat..I'm running around with them all in tow trying to find a warm place..which is hard with no power in the middle of winter.. lived on candle light, twistys, beer and BBQ......*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It snowed here a little this morning ..WTF


*Here it comes....
*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Ice storm* damage
250 x 372 - 57k
cfs.nrcan.gc.ca[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* the 1998 *Ice Storm* that affected *...*
1500 x 772 - 520k - png
upload.wikimedia.org[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Muskogee, OK *Ice Storm*
539 x 402 - 89k - jpg
www.global-greenhouse-warming.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Incredible *ice storm* pictures
382 x 290 - 234k - png
categoryfive.blogspot.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]10, 1998, following major *ice storm* *...*
180 x 197 - 17k - jpg
www.usatoday.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Ice Storm* 1998 - January 5-10, 1998
225 x 336 - 30k - jpg
www.collectionscanada.gc.ca[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]The January 1998 *Ice Storm* Montreal, *...*
480 x 240 - 37k - jpg
imiuru.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Ice Storm Quebec*
400 x 269 - 36k - jpg
newrumors.blogspot.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]The *ice storm* that hit *Quebec* and *...*
219 x 158 - 4k - jpg
www.forestnet.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* the *Quebec ice storm* of 1996
430 x 281 - 32k - jpg
www.langleyutilities.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* much more on the '98 *ice storm*:
441 x 290 - 123k - gif
www.theoildrum.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* rain during the *ice storm*
375 x 375 - 89k - jpg
www.canada.com[/SIZE][/FONT]

12345678910Next


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

Inbreeding will do that...
I just had the vision of you running around with your bad leg and the bird with his and the cat...made me smile
The things we do for the ones we love, it is amazing!
Here is to Mr. Twisty...one of the few good ones.....


Twistyman said:


> *He did give up eventually..all the birds got sick and died... I remember the worst was during the ice storm we had here in the late 90's.. in Feb. no power in almost the whole province for about a month..so here's twisty with his fucked leg...the bird..with fucked leg and the cat..I'm running around with them all in tow trying to find a warm place..which is hard with no power in the middle of winter.. lived on candle light, twistys, beer and BBQ......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

This is off topic....but I need some advice.

Last week when I was moving my birds something happened. I had the trailer all loaded up and I was driving to the rescue. I got to the end of my road which has a 4 way stop sign, and I was stopped when all of a sudden to my right this jaguar came flying over the hump back bridge and turned down my street. He almost hit me and he was so close that I could even see the color of his eyes, it was crazy. After he blew by me the cops were following...this was a police a chase. I could see in my side mirror that the guy hit a ditch and flipped the jaguar in my yard. I didn't turn around because I can only drive forward with the trailer....When I got home I found a good portion of my front yard ripped to shreads and oil and jaguar parts all over my driveway. I got out the pressure washer and tried to remove the oil, it is not coming up and it is covering my whole driveway. The yard is no better, it has oil all in it. This is going to cost me a lot of money to fix, do I have to pay for this?? I called the local sheriffs office and they told me that the guy was a 'medical' and was not arrested for any felony offenses, he got committed. When I told them about my damage they blew me off like it is my problem. Could this be true? Do I have to absorb the cost of this?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> This is off topic....but I need some advice.
> 
> Last week when I was moving my birds something happened. I had the trailer all loaded up and I was driving to the rescue. I got to the end of my road which has a 4 way stop sign, and I was stopped when all of a sudden to my right this jaguar came flying over the hump back bridge and turned down my street. He almost hit me and he was so close that I could even see the color of his eyes, it was crazy. After he blew by me the cops were following...this was a police a chase. I could see in my side mirror that the guy hit a ditch and flipped the jaguar in my yard. I didn't turn around because I can only drive forward with the trailer....When I got home I found a good portion of my front yard ripped to shreads and oil and jaguar parts all over my driveway. I got out the pressure washer and tried to remove the oil, it is not coming up and it is covering my whole driveway. The yard is no better, it has oil all in it. This is going to cost me a lot of money to fix, do I have to pay for this?? I called the local sheriffs office and they told me that the guy was a 'medical' and was not arrested for any felony offenses, he got committed. When I told them about my damage they blew me off like it is my problem. Could this be true? Do I have to absorb the cost of this?


 his insurance should cover it .. If not yours will and then they sue him.. you might have to eat the deductable .. but there are ways around that PM me


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning all, damn Sunny, what a drama. I would think that the guys car insurance would be responsible for your property damage. If your drive way is concrete you can use gerenic cat litter to soak the oil up (not the clumping kind). 

Not to sure about your yard though. The oil might contaminate the soil and make it where nothing wants to grow for a while. I'd call those cops back and tell them you need the guys insurance information to contact someone about your property damage.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

I am fairly new to this state, so I am not real familiar with how the insurance works. I asked for the insurance info when I called and the lady told me it doesn't matter because this is a 'no fault' state? Now, what the fuck does that mean? I think I will call my homeowners insurance company and see what they say. I don't think my rates should go higher because of this and I would think they would be raised if they have to pay for this.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

take lots of pictures , get a copy of the police report, call your insurance company and get 3 written estimates ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes your homeowners will not want to pay it and they will take the other company to court for it. I agree with Vette, get that camera working. I hope you have pics of before the damage for comparison, that might help too. No fault state, what the fuck do that mean? Sounds like they threw some bullshit at you.

I would call back and ask since this is a "no fault state" why do people have insurance at all? Sounds like a really big bubbling crock of shit.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow I didn't take any pics yet. I will do this now. I did have a landscaping company come over yesterday for an estimate so I do have 1.....I will call 2 more companies this morning.
Thanks Vette.



korvette1977 said:


> take lots of pictures , get a copy of the police report, call your insurance company and get 3 written estimates ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

I am googling an reading about the no fault shit right now. It is confusing. I also think it is bs....but apparently Florida is a no fault insurance state, whatever the fuck that means.

How you doing this morning Miss? Life good?


misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes your homeowners will not want to pay it and they will take the other company to court for it. I agree with Vette, get that camera working. I hope you have pics of before the damage for comparison, that might help too. No fault state, what the fuck do that mean? Sounds like they threw some bullshit at you.
> 
> I would call back and ask since this is a "no fault state" why do people have insurance at all? Sounds like a really big bubbling crock of shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wow I didn't take any pics yet. I will do this now. I did have a landscaping company come over yesterday for an estimate so I do have 1.....I will call 2 more companies this morning.
> Thanks Vette.


 when you get the estimates try to get the contractor to absorb you deductable


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

things are grouchy around here. I bought cigarettes yesterday so at least I have those. 





Sunnysideup said:


> I am googling an reading about the no fault shit right now. It is confusing. I also think it is bs....but apparently Florida is a no fault insurance state, whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> How you doing this morning Miss? Life good?


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 22, 2008)

The sun is shinin'...oh, its a bright sunny day...oh oh oh....Mornin y'all its sunny and snowy here and its a beauty of a day! Wake to bake.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

Good advice, thank you very much everyone!
I will handle this now, I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 22, 2008)

Try not to get to used to the cigs...you will put them down again.
I do know how you feel though. I talked my bro n law into buying a pack yesterday. Somehow it felt okay as long as he bought them and not me....I think this is called denial...lol


misshestermoffitt said:


> things are grouchy around here. I bought cigarettes yesterday so at least I have those.



I love happy people in the morning!


Sjerpsy said:


> The sun is shinin'...oh, its a bright sunny day...oh oh oh....Mornin y'all its sunny and snowy here and its a beauty of a day! Wake to bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheer up Miss .. It'll get better I Just know it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

The cigs are a temporary fix. As soon as the weed comes back around I'll be done with those nasty things. I'm a little cheered, it didn't snow on me yet.


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 22, 2008)

I can see clearly now the rain has gone
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It's going to be a bright, bright sunshiny day 
It's going to be a bright, bright sunshiny day 
I think I can make it now the pain has gone
And all of the bad feelings have disappeared
Here is the rainbow I've been praying for
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshiny day 
Look all around 
There's nothing but blue skies
Look straight ahead nothing but blue skies 
I think I can make it now the pain has gone
And all of the bad feelings have disappeared
I can see clearly now the rain has gone
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshiny day 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshiny day 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshiny day 


This is my "default" morning song for some reason LOL.You know some songs that you just seem to think about randomly,your default.I dunno,make sense?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> his insurance should cover it .. If not yours will and then they sue him.. you might have to eat the deductable .. but there are ways around that PM me


*If I was you I'd submit the bill to the town..Seeing that it was a POLICE chase it falls under the cities insurance to pay for any damage resulting from THEIR pursuit, if no insurance coverage is carried by the driver.. I know the US has a lot of states that have a "victims of crime" fund..where you may have a fight is that no charges were levied..but the police WERE responsible for the high speeds (they can back off if seems too dangerous)..I'd submit a bill saying you'll wait 30 days for reply..then you're going to contact the media and your local state officials.. police chase damages have been under the microscope for a few years now so you should be able to get compensation.....IMO..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh ok let me just send you my money.... 2 posts and and just wait by the mailbox while you party it up with your homies ..... 
NOT


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

Mail order what? Driveway cleaner? Maybe mail order landscaping? I know, it's a mail order police chase.  




[email protected] said:


> Legit mail order, email [email protected]


----------



## piski (Oct 22, 2008)

morning ppl


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mail order what? Driveway cleaner? Maybe mail order landscaping? I know, it's a mail order police chase.



Mexican maid service .. ola


----------



## piski (Oct 22, 2008)

haha where do u find thos?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

where are the mods


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

Really stop spamming, how annoying.

Dude does NOT wanna piss me off today, I'm really feeling like an axe murderer.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> oh ok let me just send you my money.... 2 posts and and just wait by the mailbox while you party it up with your homies .....
> NOT


*I am sorry that budmail closed down... good smoke & good prices..and great delivery......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like someone came around and cleaned up the spam, yay


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good morning Folks ... Whats the good word ?

I'm Blazing a bowl... Cheers


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

my wake n bake is 420 in the afternoon lol


----------



## rustybud (Oct 23, 2008)

mornin al.... gona go get chined ..njoy


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Folks ... Whats the good word ?
> 
> I'm Blazing a bowl... Cheers


*Morning vette.... shit I stepped in cat puke....  I hate dong the 1 foot hop to the can in the morning.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette.... shit I stepped in cat puke....  I hate dong the 1 foot hop to the can in the morning.... *


Sounds gross... how does it smell?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning all, sorry about your cat puke troubles Twisty, but it's nice to know I'm not the only one with those kinds of problems.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

Good morning everyone.
Wake n Bake

I have a puker in my house too. I am going to start putting signs up...I hate when I am half a sleep and 'splat'....ruins the morning for me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats just fucking gross... I'd kick it out the door ...Maybe you should get a dog to lick it up after the cat pukes..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I have one that chews on my Spider plants and then ralphs them up all over the place. It's such a nasty thing to wake up to. I hate finding those big hairballs too, ack.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

My dog will lap that shit up! Last night I found him IN the litter box having some dessert....YUCK


korvette1977 said:


> Thats just fucking gross... I'd kick it out the door ...Maybe you should get a dog to lick it up after the cat pukes..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cats are cool but I wont have one in my house again.. No litter box's no cat puke, not me .. My dogs are a pain in the ass already I dont want no freaking cat .. nope ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My dog will lap that shit up! Last night I found him IN the litter box having some dessert....YUCK



And then he came to bed and licked your face right ... ewwwwwwwwwwwww gross ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

This sounds terrible, but, here it goes....
I am counting down my cats days....I look at the one and I say 'maybe 2 more years'
I feel guilty, but, I am done with animals. I am so tired of cleaning up after them all and listening to them fight with one another at night...I am done once they die.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

He sleeps in a box....THANK GOD.



korvette1977 said:


> And then he came to bed and licked your face right ... ewwwwwwwwwwwww gross ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> He sleeps in a box....THANK GOD.


Funny .. I go into a box before bed and usually as soon as I wake up that box is right next to me so I go in again,,, Funny thing is EVERYTIME I go into this Box .... I puke ........


WHO AM I .................?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

I ask myself, 'self why do you bite when he throws you a bone?'
answer ' I dunno'

Lets see....Are you a penis?



korvette1977 said:


> Funny .. I go into a box before bed and usually as soon as I wake up that box is right next to me so I go in again,,, Funny thing is EVERYTIME I go into this Box .... I puke ........
> 
> 
> WHO AM I .................?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm counting down days for pets too. We've already decided no more. I've saved all 5 from the streets and can't adopt anymore. I found out I'm allergic to cats, but won't give them away, have to ride it out. I love my kitties but sometimes I want to strangle them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I ask myself, 'self why do you bite when he throws you a bone?'
> answer ' I dunno'
> 
> Lets see....Are you a penis?





LOL are you calling me A DICK ............LOL yes I am


----------



## mr.man (Oct 23, 2008)

makes me wanna go right back to bed lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

I feel you. I know. I rescued all mine too. I am just tired, but, I will ride it out until the end. No more when they are gone. I fantasize what it would be like to wake up and only have to take care of myself. Kids are gone, husband is gone, waiting on the pets to be gone.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm counting down days for pets too. We've already decided no more. I've saved all 5 from the streets and can't adopt anymore. I found out I'm allergic to cats, but won't give them away, have to ride it out. I love my kitties but sometimes I want to strangle them.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

You rope me into saying these things....


korvette1977 said:


> LOL are you calling me A DICK ............LOL yes I am


Not yet, we are just getting warmed up!


mr.man said:


> makes me wanna go right back to bed lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't wait for pet hair free days. When I buy something new to wear the first thing I consider is "how much cat hair will end up sticking to this, it's a dark color, cat hair will show" blah.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You rope me into saying these things....
> 
> 
> Not yet, we are just getting warmed up!



Rope ... Hmmmm 


So you like being tied up..? 

I'm opening a new Business .. Im going to be a "Stand In Hubby"".. Women can rent me by the hr .. to take care of the chores hubby's cant...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

So then you'll come and mow my yard and take out the garbage


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So then you'll come and mow my yard and take out the garbage


Yep... I have A riding Mower


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

my wake in baked was just perfectly ruined...nothing worse than a store full of cops


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

That is really a good idea....You stood in for Rick yesterday with the lawn/driveway problem..thank you again. btw, the homeowners insurance will cover the whole thing. They will go after the crazy mans insurance co first and if he is uninsured they will pay...so it will be fixed.



korvette1977 said:


> Rope ... Hmmmm
> 
> 
> So you like being tied up..?
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is really a good idea....You stood in for Rick yesterday with the lawn/driveway problem..thank you again. btw, the homeowners insurance will cover the whole thing. They will go after the crazy mans insurance co first and if he is uninsured they will pay...so it will be fixed.



Not a problem.... NEXT ................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

Agreed!!! What are they in your store right now?



Killa Man said:


> my wake in baked was just perfectly ruined...nothing worse than a store full of cops


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

Good, I'm glad you got things worked out Sunny, that no fault on property damage sounds like a crock of crap. Lazy cops not wanting to do their jobs or something.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

To be honest, I still don't understand how it works. I went to my insurance guy yesterday and he was very kind and attempted to explain it to me, I didn't understand....The local deputies in my area are lazy and crooked....they found a shit load of bodies dumped in a swamp last year....they were killed and dumped by our local boys....they scare me.



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good, I'm glad you got things worked out Sunny, that no fault on property damage sounds like a crock of crap. Lazy cops not wanting to do their jobs or something.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Honesty Pays and Robert Randolph and The Family Band With T-Bone Burnett, Bonnaroo 08


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

I could use some Bonnaroo action right now.
Vette your leaving soon for your Philly trip, yes?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I could use some Bonnaroo action right now.
> Vette your leaving soon for your Philly trip, yes?


Tomorrow at about Noon.. Hotel check in is at 3 ..Its a 3 hr ride .. timing is everything ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe you will see some orbs at the penn. 
I think that shit is so cool. When I move back to Md. that is on my list of must do's.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sounds gross... how does it smell?


*What are you.. some sort of fucking nut...DO I look like a pretzel to you...fuck me I can barely bend over enough to see my cock...
when's the last time you had a good beating...I'd say you're about due... 
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Thats just fucking gross... I'd kick it out the door ...Maybe you should get a dog to lick it up after the cat pukes..






misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, sorry about your cat puke troubles Twisty, but it's nice to know I'm not the only one with those kinds of problems.


*Could be worse.. I had to look after mother when she lost her mind to altzheimers(sp?) That was SCARY stuff left on floor..... so did that fuck up all your breakfasts.. *



Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Wake n Bake
> I have a puker in my house too. I am going to start putting signs up...I hate when I am half a sleep and 'splat'....ruins the morning for me.


*Whats grim is COLD puke when you're half asleep.......*



korvette1977 said:


> And then he came to bed and licked your face right ... ewwwwwwwwwwwww gross ..


*Right after licking their asshole........ *



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm counting down days for pets too. We've already decided no more. I've saved all 5 from the streets and can't adopt anymore. I found out I'm allergic to cats, but won't give them away, have to ride it out. I love my kitties but sometimes I want to strangle them.





Sunnysideup said:


> I feel you. I know. I rescued all mine too. I am just tired, but, I will ride it out until the end. No more when they are gone. I fantasize what it would be like to wake up and only have to take care of myself. Kids are gone, husband is gone, waiting on the pets to be gone.


*The guy next door died and they were going to put him down..but seeing as I'd already cat sat for him once I knew the cat was real cool..he is an amazingly smart cat..and funny as hell..talks all the time..every time you touch, look at or even walk by he meows..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good, I'm glad you got things worked out Sunny, that no fault on property damage sounds like a crock of crap. Lazy cops not wanting to do their jobs or something.


*Screw that fix someone else's crap.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Maybe you will see some orbs at the penn.
> I think that shit is so cool. When I move back to Md. that is on my list of must do's.



we are doing the Day tour and the haunted house tour at night .. we will be taking lots of pictures and video...Im pumped .. Im doing the haunted house with some fungus


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

Twisty you have such a great way with words. You articulate yourself in a way that anyone can understand, I love it.

I am referring to this:
*What are you.. some sort of fucking nut...DO I look like a pretzel to you...fuck me I can barely bend over enough to see my cock...
when's the last time you had a good beating...I'd say you're about due... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

Haunted Houses are so fun. They never have any good ones around here, in fact they haven't done one in town for years.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

OUCH.......................................30 degree's out here .. Damn ......... damn ,,, damn


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Haunted Houses are so fun. They never have any good ones around here, in fact they haven't done one in town for years.



This is the ULTIMATE in haunted Houses ,, Its a abandoned prison, the worst in the USA Read here
ESP :: Eastern State Penitentiary Website


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

OUCH? Shouldn't it be more like BBBBRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

I am ready and longing for 30 degree mornings...the smell of hay and oats in the barn, the wood burning in the fireplace...just that 'cold' smell all around. Ahhhh, now I am day dreaming and not working....again.

I will not get one trick or treater....NEVER do here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't bother with trick or treaters anymore, A few years ago I sat outside all night with the candy and only got like 6 kids, not worth the effort. I think I'm going to wear my witch costume and ride around town on my Harley, Now that's halloween fun. I wonder how I can make the witch hat stay on my head, I don't think staples will work


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

we dont get any here .. I eat a lot of it and my kids come and wipe it out ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't bother with trick or treaters anymore, A few years ago I sat outside all night with the candy and only got like 6 kids, not worth the effort. I think I'm going to wear my witch costume and ride around town on my Harley, Now that's halloween fun. I wonder how I can make the witch hat stay on my head, I don't think staples will work


Strap a broom on each side of the bike ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I do have a cobweb broom, Hmmmm,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it sucks. I grew up in the woods so we never had any when I was kid... My old house in Maryland, we had hundreds of them...so much fun. I swear down here in the South it is fuckin weird, you turn on the news and all you see is pedophiles....crazy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

scary scary shit,,, and you moved there ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I think pedophiles should get the death penalty, I really see no way to change their ways, once they've been caught often enough they start killing their victims anyway. I don't understand how anyone can look at a child and think of sex, it's just sick.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty you have such a great way with words. You articulate yourself in a way that anyone can understand, I love it.
> 
> I am referring to this:
> *What are you.. some sort of fucking nut...DO I look like a pretzel to you...fuck me I can barely bend over enough to see my cock...
> ...


*Gee thanks... but I'm surrounded by seriously bent and humorous people..and you're only as good as your material.......*



Sunnysideup said:


> I am ready and longing for 30 degree mornings...the smell of hay and oats in the barn, the wood burning in the fireplace...just that 'cold' smell all around. Ahhhh, now I am day dreaming and not working....again.
> 
> I will not get one trick or treater....NEVER do here.


Toronto yesterday.......

City shivers as north shovels




PAWEL DWULIT/TORONTO STAR 
A transport truck sits in a ditch after its driver lost control earlier in the day on Hwy. 11 near North Bay. An overnight snowfall blanketed the region.


----------



## piski (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

*I'm telling............... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

Have a good day guys. I just got some work in so I am off...


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think it sucks. I grew up in the woods so we never had any when I was kid... My old house in Maryland, we had hundreds of them...so much fun. I swear down here in the South it is fuckin weird, you turn on the news and all you see is pedophiles....crazy.


Lol ya I'm in Florida and it is pretty crazy with these pedophiles and shit.. I actually heard on the radio that Maryland passed a law; known sex offenders HAVE to put this sign out on their door and in their lawn for Halloween. I think that is a good idea imo.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

That really is a good idea. As a parent it is info I would have liked to have had back when taking my kids out for trick or treat. I think around here if a pedophile has their porch light on for halloween the cops arrest them. Pedophiles are not allowed to hand out candy, period. Good plan, let's protect our kids, not the criminals. 





01greenv8 said:


> Lol ya I'm in Florida and it is pretty crazy with these pedophiles and shit.. I actually heard on the radio that Maryland passed a law; known sex offenders HAVE to put this sign out on their door and in their lawn for Halloween. I think that is a good idea imo.


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya. So far all that I've heard is it was passed in Maryland. Hopefully the other states will get on the ball with that.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't see how any rehab works for pedophiles. They should get the death penatly. They are basically killing their victims spirit. The kid may still be alive, but they will never be the same again after being victimized. I don't see how the pedophiles have more rights that the kids they abuse. 

Our justice system is so screwed up, it's all about protecting the criminals, not about seeking justice for the victims. 

I remember a good 20 years ago, a guy shot and killed the man who molested his son. The father went to jail for killing a pedophile that was most likely going to walk with a slap on the wrist. I always thought the father should have gotten a medal not a jail sentence.


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't see how any rehab works for pedophiles. They should get the death penatly. They are basically killing their victims spirit. The kid may still be alive, but they will never be the same again after being victimized. I don't see how the pedophiles have more rights that the kids they abuse.
> 
> Our justice system is so screwed up, it's all about protecting the criminals, not about seeking justice for the victims.
> 
> I remember a good 20 years ago, a guy shot and killed the man who molested his son. The father went to jail for killing a pedophile that was most likely going to walk with a slap on the wrist. I always thought the father should have gotten a medal not a jail sentence.





misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't see how any rehab works for pedophiles. They should get the death penatly. They are basically killing their victims spirit. The kid may still be alive, but they will never be the same again after being victimized. I don't see how the pedophiles have more rights that the kids they abuse.
> 
> Our justice system is so screwed up, it's all about protecting the criminals, not about seeking justice for the victims.
> 
> I remember a good 20 years ago, a guy shot and killed the man who molested his son. The father went to jail for killing a pedophile that was most likely going to walk with a slap on the wrist. I always thought the father should have gotten a medal not a jail sentence.


Yeah it really is sad how bad the justice system is. I've had so many thoughts about how people barely get in trouble for something bad they do, when you know the 'average' human being (referring to non criminals) would see a crime such as the father that killed the guy molesting his son and say no way in hell should the father go to jail. I just think it's messed up and I can't bare to think of some of the shit people walk away with. It pisses me off even more when the criminals are in court smirking knowing what they did, and also knowing they will be walking away with a slap on the wrist like you said. Pff, bastards.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Put them all on one Island and let them fuck themselves to death


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Put them all on one Island and let them fuck themselves to death


*You skin them.... and dip them in Javex... or you make a little cut in their bags and insert maggots and stitch them up.......*


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You skin them.... and dip them in Javex... or you make a little cut in their bags and insert maggots and stitch them up.......*


Haha, ouch. Lacquer thinner would work well too. Haha that would be so fucked up. But seriously, they deserve it


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

if i smoke too much in the morning i usually end up falling asleep for like an hour then wake up and still feel high.....
then smoke more!!!


XD


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 23, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> if i smoke too much in the morning i usually end up falling asleep for like an hour then wake up and still feel high.....
> then smoke more!!!
> 
> 
> XD


Hell ya I love doing that.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

fuck yea!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well Its Wake and bake time......... 



Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning Vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning sunshine


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

You getting ready for your weekend? 
It is raining like crazy here/


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You getting ready for your weekend?
> It is raining like crazy here/



Yea Im pumped .. they call for rain here (Pa) too this weekend but who cares .. I dont mind .. Im pumped though yea .. Im ready to go..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

Some morning brownies anyone?
YUM YUM This is a first for me!! I must say, I like em!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

is that your body ? OUCH..Killer


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, but, I have NO butt!
Who would of thought these 2 guys are complete stoners? Not me!!
I was shocked when they asked me....I was like 'oh hell yeah' the next thing I know I have a bong in hand and then we proceeded to bake! Those 2 are stuck with me. They have a killer bong!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow sexy ... Lets see some more pictures ..Im liking that ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I will show you a pic of their bong as long as you promise no comments on my tits. I was inhaling and they are a lil protruding.... but that bong hit soooo niice!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I will show you a pic of their bong as long as you promise no comments on my tits. I was inhaling and they are a lil protruding.... but that bong hit soooo niice!




Pm them and i'll delete them...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if it is me or RIU but I am locking up....I will pm you Vette, if I can get it to send!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

its slow as shit today .. Brb gotta take out the garbage before the truck comes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> its slow as shit today .. Brb gotta take out the garbage before the truck comes


I think it sent...I am not sure though.

My garbage collection changed around here. They sent me a huge new trash can and gave instructions on where to place the can and now when they come it is only 1 guy and they have a thingy that picks up the can and sets it back down...I feel bad for the people that lost their jobs over this new gadget


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll be back....The dog is sick, I don't know what is wrong with him but he is gagging...Ugh


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Vette





korvette1977 said:


> Morning sunshine


*Morning all........... *



korvette1977 said:


> Yea Im pumped .. they call for rain here (Pa) too this weekend but who cares .. I dont mind .. Im pumped though yea .. Im ready to go..


*So when do you go ??? *



korvette1977 said:


> is that your body ? OUCH..Killer


_*Wow........ *_



Sunnysideup said:


> I don't know if it is me or RIU but I am locking up....I will pm you Vette, if I can get it to send!


_*You won't forget twisty, will you........  *_


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im very impressed.. very .. Indeed yes yes yes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

That little fucker has been eating cat shit again. He is sick sick sick.

Thanks for the compliments, but, I don't deserve them....My Dad was a dick while I was growing up and DEMANDED that mine and my sisters body were always in perfect shape. The other part of the credit should go to Dr. Abass, he is a great surgeon...he wasn't able to give me an ass, but, he did okay on the boobs...Enough of me.....

Whats up with everyone today? Anyone else getting rain? I love me some rainy days!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Amen to sexy blondes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I am really thinking of dying my hair red/brown....The dumb blonde thing is wearing old with me...cause I aint dumb!! Everyone judges, and it gets old....So here I go, I am going red/brown. My gays told me they would do it for me! So I am thinking about doing it this weekend. I will be all sophisticated and smart looking....lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I have all of my work downloaded. I am going to get started. Vette if I don't get a chance to talk to you before you leave....have a good time and drive safe.
I will pop back in here in a little bit. I will feel better once one file is done.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have all of my work downloaded. I am going to get started. Vette if I don't get a chance to talk to you before you leave....have a good time and drive safe.
> I will pop back in here in a little bit. I will feel better once one file is done.



Im not driving .. Im eating shrooms .... Im a navigator.... Dont follow me Im LOST


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Woo hoo I just called the post office ..... Its there ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning all, raining here too. Still no baking but due to the rain the husband didn't work today so at least I got laid.  

Damn Sunny, I'm no lesbo but you do have a hot bod !!! There is a website where you can upload a pic and try on different hairstyles and colors. I'll see if I can find that link. I used it before I cut all my hair off a few months ago.


http://www.taaz.com/web.html


You can do makup and all sorts of shit to your pics and best of all it's free !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, raining here too. Still no baking but due to the rain the husband didn't work today so at least I got laid.
> 
> Damn Sunny, I'm no lesbo but you do have a hot bod !!! There is a website where you can upload a pic and try on different hairstyles and colors. I'll see if I can find that link. I used it before I cut all my hair off a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Morning Miss ... Getting laid is good .. I try and do it 3-5 times a day... It keeps the heart young..


----------



## piski (Oct 24, 2008)

morning peeps


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 24, 2008)

We have trouble having "private time" with adult kids running in and out of the house. Seems like most of the time when the daughter isn't here, the son shows up. We think they are tag teaming because they don't want mom and dad gettin busy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We have trouble having "private time" with adult kids running in and out of the house. Seems like most of the time when the daughter isn't here, the son shows up. We think they are tag teaming because they don't want mom and dad gettin busy.


Well go out on a "date " get some food , drinks , a hotel for the night and .. There ya go .. an instant party .. We are going to Philly for the weekend so its "Hotel Sex " for us all weekend


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 24, 2008)

We did that one time, rented a jacuzzi room, put candles around the tub and I almost caught my hair on fire. Luckily my hair was damp from the tub water so it just fizzled and made a bad stink. A lot of the time we have like 2 am sex, nobody is around then.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

2am sex ... sounds like a song .. but sex at anytime is good ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I am still waking & baking....
I am rolling....already did 3 bs files from doctors I could barely understand....the hard part is over and I should have this wrapped by noon...then I can wake n bake all day with the rain coming down....I love these kind of days!


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am still waking & baking....
> I am rolling....already did 3 bs files from doctors I could barely understand....the hard part is over and I should have this wrapped by noon...then I can wake n bake all day with the rain coming down....I love these kind of days!


Hell ya man, I'm on the east coast of Florida. Supposed to rain alllll day today and some tomorrow. Perfect time to bake haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im baked and shrooming whoo hoo.. Mushrooms and milk.. yum


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

I just washed a little something down with milk
Milk, it does a body good....now that is for real.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, raining here too. Still no baking but due to the rain the husband didn't work today so at least I got laid.
> 
> Damn Sunny, I'm no lesbo but you do have a hot bod !!! There is a website where you can upload a pic and try on different hairstyles and colors. I'll see if I can find that link. I used it before I cut all my hair off a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! That is cool. I am going to do it this weekend, I think
I am ready for a change. I am ready for change!


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

blunts r the best in the morning!


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im baked and shrooming whoo hoo.. Mushrooms and milk.. yum


I like washing my shrooms down with choclate milk, never tried regular milk though


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 24, 2008)

it's a pretty cool website. Now I need to find one where I can try on clothes. 




Sunnysideup said:


> Thank you!!!! That is cool. I am going to do it this weekend, I think
> I am ready for a change. I am ready for change!


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 24, 2008)

i like to roll up a fat game blunt and smoke it to my face


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

i used to wakenbake all the time but that was when all i had to do was tend the garden, now i leave till at least noon and most of the time till not too long before crashing. hope to be back to the garden tending again soon so i can wakenbake every morning again


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> it's a pretty cool website. Now I need to find one where I can try on clothes.


After playing with it for a couple of hours....I am not dying my hair!!! I really thought this would be something that would work on me....IT DOESN'T!!!
I am so glad you gave me that link before I did this.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

i would try dying my hair if i had any, maybe i will try my beard


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 24, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> i would try dying my hair if i had any, maybe i will try my beard


*I hear that.... my fucking hair died of crop failure.... ack McGreggor it was a mean season....... 
Sunny, if you had lime green polka dot hair you'd still be a beauty....... 
*


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

i spent a while shaving my head and i like the way it looks but its a pain to keep up with


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 24, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> i spent a while shaving my head and i like the way it looks but its a pain to keep up with


*Shit I wouldn't trust my bean to my pot shaky hands... better to die of crop failure then bleeding to death............... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm glad it worked out for you. I hate changing my hair and it helped me a lot with the final decision. 




Sunnysideup said:


> After playing with it for a couple of hours....I am not dying my hair!!! I really thought this would be something that would work on me....IT DOESN'T!!!
> I am so glad you gave me that link before I did this.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 24, 2008)

mate you gotta wake and bake a day just aint right if you dont 
thats my views


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

well im gonna burn 1/2 of one before crawling into bed and catching some late night entertainment like colbert and stewart, and tomorrow is saturday so i might burn the other half early but maybe not. got some cookies to eat too, makes me sleep the night through which i find hard to do other wise


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea man its Sat morning about 1:30 and Imb redey for bed But I will be up by 8:00 to bake. Get it 8 to bake ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ..Good nite all..............


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

Gooooood Morrrrning RIU. 0400 here in NYC and I'm up and toking away before I head on out. Talk to you all later. Peace.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 25, 2008)

*I miss Bugs Bunny on Saturday..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Good morning folks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 25, 2008)

Morning everyone.

I miss the Road Runner on Saturday mornings!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I cant smoke here this sucks ,, and outside there are cops on bikes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think I was quite ready to be awake....
I am going back to bed.

You can't smoke there?? How about the bathroom with the vent on?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

no vents ,, Im going to have to go sit in the car..... Its raining here


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 25, 2008)

Yup, your gonna have to do the car...I used to have to do that when my kids were here. They must of thought I was crazy....Every morning...'where is mom?'
Dad would tell them I am running errands....they always asked why I did this so early. lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh well im heading out .... have a great day folks ......


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning folks





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I miss the Road Runner on Saturday mornings!


*How do, you two.....*



korvette1977 said:


> I cant smoke here this sucks ,, and outside there are cops on bikes


 



korvette1977 said:


> no vents ,, Im going to have to go sit in the car..... Its raining here






korvette1977 said:


> oh well im heading out .... have a great day folks ......


*Later.... have fun.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 25, 2008)

Morning all, waked, still no bake, but hey, I had a seed sprout this morning, so it's a good day.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake!. I slept in today, woot woot.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 25, 2008)

I am re awake now and I feel better...so now I will Wake n Bake!

I got some good news this morning...My husband, Rick, is in Afghanistan serving in the Army. Well he is over there with my nephew, that makes me feel better. Anyhow, my nephews wife had a baby this morning!!! I am a 'Great' Aunt now! They had a little girl, Riley Nicole....she is beautiful!!! This is his first child, and, he is so eager to get out of Afghanistan and come home to see her. For now he and Rick are stuck though Soon enough they will be home and we will celebrate!
This is such a blessing! I love babies!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 25, 2008)

morning yall. about to wake and vape. Hey sunny congrats on the new addition to the fam. Bet dad can't wait to get back. I know how it is to be there and miss important life experiences. Hope they make it back safely.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats on being a Great Aunt. Babies are cool when you can play with them and then give them back when you're done 

I'm sorry your husband and nephew are stuck in Afghanistan. I wish they were home with you. 







Sunnysideup said:


> I am re awake now and I feel better...so now I will Wake n Bake!
> 
> I got some good news this morning...My husband, Rick, is in Afghanistan serving in the Army. Well he is over there with my nephew, that makes me feel better. Anyhow, my nephews wife had a baby this morning!!! I am a 'Great' Aunt now! They had a little girl, Riley Nicole....she is beautiful!!! This is his first child, and, he is so eager to get out of Afghanistan and come home to see her. For now he and Rick are stuck though Soon enough they will be home and we will celebrate!
> This is such a blessing! I love babies!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am re awake now and I feel better...so now I will Wake n Bake!
> 
> I got some good news this morning...My husband, Rick, is in Afghanistan serving in the Army. Well he is over there with my nephew, that makes me feel better. Anyhow, my nephews wife had a baby this morning!!! I am a 'Great' Aunt now! They had a little girl, Riley Nicole....she is beautiful!!! This is his first child, and, he is so eager to get out of Afghanistan and come home to see her. For now he and Rick are stuck though Soon enough they will be home and we will celebrate!
> This is such a blessing! I love babies!


Congratulations. All the best to the whole family. Everyone will soon get to see Riley Nicole. WooHoo.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 25, 2008)

i twisted one last night thinking i would smoke half for bed but its still sitting there waiting for me untouched


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am re awake now and I feel better...so now I will Wake n Bake!
> 
> I got some good news this morning...My husband, Rick, is in Afghanistan serving in the Army. Well he is over there with my nephew, that makes me feel better. Anyhow, my nephews wife had a baby this morning!!! I am a 'Great' Aunt now! They had a little girl, Riley Nicole....she is beautiful!!! This is his first child, and, he is so eager to get out of Afghanistan and come home to see her. For now he and Rick are stuck though Soon enough they will be home and we will celebrate!
> This is such a blessing! I love babies!


CONGRATS! I am smoking some for ya, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks all! I am excited, my family is so small...I love having more!!!
If I could have another baby I would, in a minute! When I get a hold of this new little one her mother will have to pry my hands off of her!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it's another grand morning in NYC because I am waked and baked. Today I overslept it's fecking almost 0530. lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 26, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

Waked and get to bake, scored a whole gram yesterday ! Woo hoo, after it being so dry this gram seems like a huge sack.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well it's another grand morning in NYC because I am waked and baked. Today I overslept it's fecking almost 0530. lol


woooow u hav over slept and its only 05:30 fair play dude i didnt gget home till that time last nite lol 

iv gt a fat rolled here with some sticky icky icky ass weed ..luv it lol

njoy all


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Waked and get to bake, scored a whole gram yesterday ! Woo hoo, after it being so dry this gram seems like a huge sack.


*Picked up two last night at 7:00pm... just smoked my last roach..... such a piggy..... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

Dude, there's 3 of us here and we're gonna stretch those crumbs as far as we can. So far I've smoked a half of a hitter and I'm ripped.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Waked and get to bake, scored a whole gram yesterday ! Woo hoo, after it being so dry this gram seems like a huge sack.


Woot woot. glad you scored. 



rustybud said:


> woooow u hav over slept and its only 05:30 fair play dude i didnt gget home till that time last nite lol
> 
> iv gt a fat rolled here with some sticky icky icky ass weed ..luv it lol
> 
> njoy all


Gotta luv the sticky icky. 



Twistyman said:


> *Picked up two last night at 7:00pm... just smoked my last roach..... such a piggy..... *



Conservation is the key Twisty, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Chiceh, long time no see, everything good up there in the great white north?


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 26, 2008)

My lady and I just woke up the west coast, and it's time to smoke  Good morning you three.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Chiceh, long time no see, everything good up there in the great white north?


It's all good, a painful sinus infection, but that doesn't stop me, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

OH yes, I understand that, the corn is coming down around here and I feel like there is a pound of dust in my throat from the dust in the air. I hate harvest time !!!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 26, 2008)

morning yall im getting my wake and vape on


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 26, 2008)

GOODMORNING to Eveyone...

I am about to smooookkeee and get these lungs in top shape!

Swisher blunt with some unknown dank inside

Happy wake n bake ill be on here after i'm in my other state of minnnndd


----------



## 3fingerlid (Oct 26, 2008)

A good cup of coffee & a pipe...good morning.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm coffee, ok that will get me off my ass and get teh kettle on


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Morning everyone

Wake n Bake


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

lighting up from the coals of the wood stove as you are getting the fire going in the morning and checking out the that you are going to have to shovel


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Woot woot. glad you scored.
> Gotta luv the sticky icky.
> Conservation is the key Twisty, lol.


*I'm a pothead piggy..
Short and stout....
This is my curly..this is my snout..
First you pour the pot out, take the branches out..
Yoo hoo..then you.... awww fuck..burnt myself.. 
*


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

wake and bake makes me want to stay in bed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL Twisty


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm a pothead piggy..
> Short and stout....
> This is my curly..this is my snout..
> First you pour the pot out, take the branches out..
> ...


Haha thanks for the laugh potpiggy, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello folks .. Im home .. ahhhhhh It feels good .. I am packing a bowl right now


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hello folks .. Im home .. ahhhhhh It feels good .. I am packing a bowl right now


*How the fuck ya doing dude...... OK, where'd you scratch my name.... forgot... why you cocksmoker... ... So how was your shroom trek... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

How was the haunted house? Have a good time? Let's hear all the gory details, use all the bad words.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How was the haunted house? Have a good time? Let's hear all the gory details, use all the bad words.


*Really.... you just know it's going to be good.... can't wait for the rant and pic's.....

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Really.... you just know it's going to be good.... can't wait for the rant and pic's.....
> 
> *


Oh it's already started, and so far the pics are pretty outrageous....the place really creeps me out....he hasn't started talking yet...he is just posting the pics right now...

Good afternoon Twisty!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh it's already started, and so far the pics are pretty outrageous....the place really creeps me out....he hasn't started talking yet...he is just posting the pics right now...
> 
> Good afternoon Twisty!


*Where are they.. I haven't seen them yet..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How the fuck ya doing dude...... OK, where'd you scratch my name.... forgot... why you cocksmoker... ... So how was your shroom trek... *


Sorry man ,, You were not worth going to jail over ... they said anyone caught doing stuff like that will be arrested


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How was the haunted house? Have a good time? Let's hear all the gory details, use all the bad words.


The haunted house was pretty cool... It was fast though .. less than 40 min and its $30 a head .. but it was fun .. I was spun the whole weekend .. Im thinking about eating some more now .. I love em


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Where are they.. I haven't seen them yet..*


Here they are, they are good. 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/124090-tour-eastern-state-penitentiary.html


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The haunted house was pretty cool... It was fast though .. less than 40 min and its $30 a head .. but it was fun .. I was spun the whole weekend .. Im thinking about eating some more now .. I love em


Looks like you had a blast. Welcome back, now fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Looks like you had a blast. Welcome back, now fire it up.



Its been fired up... LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sorry man ,, You were not worth going to jail over ... they said anyone caught doing stuff like that will be arrested


*I hear that.... don't want to become PART OF the tour...... "And in this cell we have the dangerous shroom eating vettemeister.. he's a dangerous cunning beast.. please, please, no banging on his cage"

* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Here they are, they are good.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/124090-tour-eastern-state-penitentiary.html


_*Found it...thanks, Sunny..*_


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I hear that.... don't want to become PART OF the tour...... "And in this cell we have the dangerous shroom eating vettemeister.. he's a dangerous cunning beast.. please, please, no banging on his cage"*
> **
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

Um, good morning, I think....

Waked....not baked....

Waiting on the latest buyer of my jet ski....hopefully this one works out, unlike the last deadbeat that just liked to bid to bid....I hate ebay.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Um, good morning, I think....
> 
> Waked....not baked....
> 
> Waiting on the latest buyer of my jet ski....hopefully this one works out, unlike the last deadbeat that just liked to bid to bid....I hate ebay.


*Morning Sunny..... That shit sucks... I sold a monster 13 drum, 15 cymbal kit and people would call to come "check it out"..actually most wanted to just try them.... some ass actually brought a camera and asked me to take a picture of him behind the kit.... He almost got a picture of his own beating............. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup, I do hate ebay. This is my second time running this ski, the first winner was a dead beat. My auction has 12 hours to go and the highest bidder emailed me last night and said he had to have it. I told him 3k and it is yours. He said he would be here at 9am today to buy it. He wanted me to stop the auction....uh, no. So I am waiting patiently to see if he shows up...He still is the highest bidder. Here is the ad:
eBay Motors: 2001 Sea Doo RX DI Excellent Condition (item 290269317564 end time Oct-27-08 17:49:01 PDT)
If I get screwed around with this go around, I am not re-listing it until the spring...We will see.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

Where the hell is Vette? He is always up early.....VETTE WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning, I think jet ski's look fun as hell. I've always wanted to try one. 

I still have a little from the gram I scored, so I'm going to fire up a hitter. It's good to be an active participant in wake and bake. 

I bet Vette is still night, night, he had a big weekdend you know.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning Miss

You would like jet skiing. It is so much fun, you control what kind of ride your going to have. Some days I go nuts and jump everything and just go crazy. Other days I will putt around and play with the dolphins, real mellow. I will miss this ski...one day when I am more stable I will buy another, for now it has got to go...Speaking of which the guy is not here yet, he is late....here we go again!

I hear you on the Vette weekend! He had a wild time....I am just not used to not seeing him here for our morning bakes.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do people bid on stuff when they have no intention of paying? What a crock, they should be prosecuted. 

How was your weekend, did you get to see the new baby yet, or does she live too far away?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why do people bid on stuff when they have no intention of paying? What a crock, they should be prosecuted.
> 
> How was your weekend, did you get to see the new baby yet, or does she live too far away?


Okay weekend, I hung out at the Rescue with the gay guys...I love em!

I am letting that ebay go til the end. This ass begged me to stop the auction, and I am so glad I didn't!!! I think some people just bid because they are competitive and take it personal, always wanting to out bid the other guy.

The baby is in Germany. I was talking to Rick this morning to see when and if he can get leave to go back to the base. If he can I will go to Germany and see her...in the meantime pictures and videos will do. She truly is beautiful.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello folks .. Had a busy morning already .. But now Im packing a bowl of some Sour Diesel .. whoo hooo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Vette, welcome, you're late, you have your hall pass? 


I bought a Harley off e-bay for a friend of mine, and after she won the bid, she called the seller to make arrangements for us to come pick it up and he tried to talk her out of coming. I guess someone had offered him more than the ending bid. We had our asses there to get that bike right quick.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had to drive my girl to the dentist at 7am and then to school , then I had to drive 45 min to meet "the man" Sour dont make its way around here very often ,You gotta grab it while its here


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

So far Ebay has been good to me 150 score with perfect feedback


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

jesus christ I hate fucking morons. This guy is such a dumb fuck....he just called....'I went to Englewood and coudn't find your street'
I don't live in Englewood! I told him last night ebay recognizes my zip code as Englewood even though it isn't. I gave this fuckhead my exact address...He drove 2+ hours to not call because he said it was too early and he didn't want to wake me...uh, ok....He said he is coming back! It is going to be on of those days!

Morning Vette...hows it going this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

Its going .. Our coffee pot wont work . so Im a little slow today.. but all is well...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

He didn't want to "wake you" even though you were expecting him to be there? Alrighty then, You've already got my full pity on this one. He sounds like a dipshit!


Vette, your poor woman, dentist and then teaching right after? You better make her a nice dinner tonight, some fresh flowers might not be a bad idea either.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So far Ebay has been good to me 150 score with perfect feedback


Yet another thing that pisses me off about Ebay....
I have 2 neg. reps, they are both BS. Now ebay won't let sellers give neg reps. Mine were from being a buyer. Both times the people sent me SHIT. Worthless shit!!! When I gave them a bad review they turned around and neg repped me. One said 'VERY demanding buyer'.....Uh, yeah I am, I want what I paid for not some broken piece of shit to go the garbage....
I HATE ebay, but so many people are on there and you can really sell your stuff.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Where the hell is Vette? He is always up early.....VETTE WAKE UP!!!!


*Look up....look waaaay up...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, I think jet ski's look fun as hell. I've always wanted to try one.
> .


*Tried one in 1980 in Key Largo...stupid prick kept telling me if I fell off to get back on quick or a shark might get me... yeah sure, scare the tourists..*


korvette1977 said:


> Hello folks .. Had a busy morning already .. But now Im packing a bowl of some Sour Diesel .. whoo hooo


*Look what I found...*



korvette1977 said:


> So far Ebay has been good to me 150 score with perfect feedback


*Amazingly thats the 1st time I've seen ebay.... guess I should check it out soon...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> He didn't want to "wake you" even though you were expecting him to be there? Alrighty then, You've already got my full pity on this one. He sounds like a dipshit!
> 
> 
> Vette, your poor woman, dentist and then teaching right after? You better make her a nice dinner tonight, some fresh flowers might not be a bad idea either.



It was just a cleaning... LOL no pain involved


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

When I buy and the seller has a neg I go look for the neg to see what it is. Sometimes people get negged because the other party is stupid. 

I was reading the rep of people who sell seeds and plants, and they had a neg because the customer didn't know what "bare root" was. They bitched because all they got was a chunk of root, well that is what the auction was selling. 

If I saw someone with "very demanding buyer" I would take that to mean whoever you bought from sold you crap and was pissed because you called them on it. Actually did you contact e-bay about that one, they might take it away for you.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> When I buy and the seller has a neg I go look for the neg to see what it is. Sometimes people get negged because the other party is stupid.
> 
> I was reading the rep of people who sell seeds and plants, and they had a neg because the customer didn't know what "bare root" was. They bitched because all they got was a chunk of root, well that is what the auction was selling.
> 
> If I saw someone with "very demanding buyer" I would take that to mean whoever you bought from sold you crap and was pissed because you called them on it. Actually did you contact e-bay about that one, they might take it away for you.


About a month after this happened Ebay changed their policy...Sellers cannot leave neg reps...so I let it go. It will be off in November. The other one was sort of funny...I went to buy a trailer for one of my skis and when I got there the thing didn't have tires and it was broken at all the joints. You couldn't put anything on it and you couldn't tow because it had no wheels...the guy was super drunk and just wanted to party with me...I ran out of there...too much. His neg rep is off my record and the other one should be off in Nov. 

Vette did you eat all your shrooms or do you have some left for today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> About a month after this happened Ebay changed their policy...Sellers cannot leave neg reps...so I let it go. It will be off in November. The other one was sort of funny...I went to buy a trailer for one of my skis and when I got there the thing didn't have tires and it was broken at all the joints. You couldn't put anything on it and you couldn't tow because it had no wheels...the guy was super drunk and just wanted to party with me...I ran out of there...too much. His neg rep is off my record and the other one should be off in Nov.
> 
> Vette did you eat all your shrooms or do you have some left for today?



Nope and yes .. and then some


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

gotta do some business today and talk to straight people so no W&B for me


----------



## Dabu (Oct 27, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> gotta do some business today and talk to straight people so no W&B for me


Me too.

I wanna bake before bed though.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

thats my fave time to do that


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

aproximatly 4:09 am.......................the countdown begins


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning folks .. Its 5:12 here and its fucking SNOWING .....the ground is covered ..almost 3'' WTF....


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Its 5:12 here and its fucking SNOWING .....the ground is covered ..almost 3'' WTF....


*Morning vette my good man, how's things ??... I know that snow thing sucks...we got the might snow warning too..... Guess I'll just lay low for a day or two...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette my good man, how's things ??... I know that snow thing sucks...we got the might snow warning too..... Guess I'll just lay low for a day or two...*



Hey Twist, All is well, They closed the schools so my girl is home all day today ...... I'll just stay in and snuggle .. and smoke and snuggle some more and smoke some more ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning everyone.

It is COLD!!! It is 46 degrees and I am freezing my ass off! The high today is 72....Funny how my body got used to the warm and now 46 seems like ice cubes!

Have fun with your girl today Vette, nothing like a snowy day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It is COLD!!! It is 46 degrees and I am freezing my ass off! The high today is 72....Funny how my body got used to the warm and now 46 seems like ice cubes!
> 
> Have fun with your girl today Vette, nothing like a snowy day!


I see you sold your ski.. $2,500 
Break out the sweats ... BRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I see you sold your ski.. $2,500
> Break out the sweats ... BRRRRRRRRRR


Yeah it finally went, I am glad. It will help with the bills.

I am looking for sweats right now. I know I have some I just don't know where they are...I love this weather!!!! Bring on the cold!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL....It just hit me, Rick is going to shit when he gets home! I have sold his truck, his jet ski, my jet ski, my fur coat, his computer, his 1000 dvd collection. I think he might kill me....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the way your nipples pop through your shirt when its cold..............


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL....It just hit me, Rick is going to shit when he gets home! I have sold his truck, his jet ski, my jet ski, my fur coat, his computer, his 1000 dvd collection. I think he might kill me....


You aint a crackhead are ya ? 

Better sell the guns too.. and the kitchen knives , drain the pool. Eat only from cans , or sell it all and run .......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You aint a crackhead are ya ?
> 
> Better sell the guns too.. and the kitchen knives , drain the pool. Eat only from cans , or sell it all and run .......


Nah, not a crackhead...I am the mother of 2 boys that are both going to the University of Md....EXPENSIVE....It is worth it though, it will give my boys the opportunity to have careers and hopefully will become good husbands, fathers and providers, one day. Money well spent. If Rick wouldn't of pulled his mid life crisis bullshit we wouldn't be going through this at all....So, hate to say it, but, FUCK HIM. He is lucky I haven't filed for divorce, yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Your a good Milf I mean Mom ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Your a good Milf I mean Mom ...


....with hard nips this morning....thank god I am not breast feeding.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL.. Im going to cook breakfast for my honey .. BBS


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wake n Bake time everyone.

I have class in 45 mins lol... tokeee it upppp


----------



## rustybud (Oct 28, 2008)

morin alll .... tym 4 wake n bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL.. Im going to cook breakfast for my honey .. BBS


Lucky lady....now get your ass over here and fry me up some eggs, bitch...please



Mystery101 said:


> Wake n Bake time everyone.
> 
> I have class in 45 mins lol... tokeee it upppp


I don't know how you can do that....I wouldn't retain anything in class if I went stoned! I guess some can do it, I am not one of them though. Have fun, I am baking for ya.


Morning Rusty!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Eggs Sunnyside up... done


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning all, waked and bake to no bake land, smoking a nasty cig instead. I had another seed sprout so all is not lost 


So Sunny did that guy make it there yesterday for the jet ski? I see Vette said you sold it, I assume that guy bought it?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite....I am going to go make some right now.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 28, 2008)

Good morning yall. I love to go to class stoned. Study high, take test high, get high grades.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 28, 2008)

ack, I'm allergic to eggs, just seeing them is going to give me a stomach ache ......yikes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, waked and bake to no bake land, smoking a nasty cig instead. I had another seed sprout so all is not lost
> 
> 
> So Sunny did that guy make it there yesterday for the jet ski? I see Vette said you sold it, I assume that guy bought it?


Yeah, well sort of....The winner is the freak from yesterday. He never made it here yesterday though!!! So when he won last night I told him to make a good faith deposit into my paypal. He did. Maybe he will be able to find his way this time...

Congrats on the seed! I have 4 indicas going right now and for the first time I topped, it is working out pretty good...I am in day 30 something of flowering. I got check my calendar it might be around day 40....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an indica going and when I topped it I went ahead and cloned the top. When the clone is ready it's going into the flower closet, if it is female the topped plant is going to become a mother and it'll be clone city. I have a sativa clone that is in a giant pot, it's going to be a mommy too.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

I give you credit on the cloning. I cannot do that, it never works out for me. I had 5 females but I sacrificed 1 for seeds. I like Indica, I love the couch lock. I am smoking Sativa now and I like it, but, I like more of the couch lock effect. I am giving up growing after this grow for awhile. I want to sell my house. When I start up again I am going hydro. I am really interesrted in the whole process and I am going to do it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 28, 2008)

You're selling your house? Where are you going to live? 

I have better luck with clones if I score the stem a little bit with a razor blade to give it more places to root from. I also put a plastic bottle over them to create a humidity dome. They seem to be doing well so far. I use Shultz rooting powder, it's great stuff.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You're selling your house? Where are you going to live?
> 
> I have better luck with clones if I score the stem a little bit with a razor blade to give it more places to root from. I also put a plastic bottle over them to create a humidity dome. They seem to be doing well so far. I use Shultz rooting powder, it's great stuff.


I want to move back to Maryland. It is my objective to be back there within a year, if the housing market improves to the point of being somewhat fair again. Time will tell.
I should try the scoring idea the next time I grow. Every clone I have ever done always started off good and then would die


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I want to move back to Maryland. It is my objective to be back there within a year, if the housing market improves to the point of being somewhat fair again. Time will tell.
> I should try the scoring idea the next time I grow. Every clone I have ever done always started off good and then would die


You'll be my neighbor


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You'll be my neighbor


Yup! Do you have a cup of sugar I could borrow? You'll never get rid of me Tell your girl I am a lost sister from your moms past


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yup! Do you have a cup of sugar I could borrow? You'll never get rid of me Tell your girl I am a lost sister from your moms past



LOL too funny...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twist, All is well, They closed the schools so my girl is home all day today ...... I'll just stay in and snuggle .. and smoke and snuggle some more and smoke some more ..


*Nothing like good out of bad..... *


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> It is COLD!!! It is 46 degrees and I am freezing my ass off! The high today is 72....Funny how my body got used to the warm and now 46 seems like ice cubes!Have fun with your girl today Vette, nothing like a snowy day!


*I went to fill my xanax Rx, and the guy says what all the shivering about... Blood hasn't thickened up yet... *



korvette1977 said:


> You'll be my neighbor


**sung in MR. Rodgers voice* "won't you be my neighbor".... 
then......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hijack


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hijack


WOW that is very pretty, oh so pretty....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice plants Korv. 

Wake and bake, got a gram, woo hoo !!! Pinchiesmilie


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

Good for you Miss!! 
I am waiting on my buyer for the ski....he should of been here at 6pm....ugh. I am not calling him or anything, fuck em...He deposited 500.00 last night so I would say it is in his best interest to find my house. How hard can it be??? He is coming from Orlando so he is about 4 hrs away. I sent him the mapquest link with the exact directions....still not here....I may start drinking....this should be an interesting night.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking buds Korvy!. 



korvette1977 said:


> Hijack


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Good stuff vette..nice coloring.... is that an aero garden .....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff vette..nice coloring.... is that an aero garden .....*



Sure is .. Click on my sig and start reading its hijack from seed .. 


Thanks everyone for your kind words ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning everyone, wake and bake !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good late morning..... to many xanax yesterday...... yoo zzzzzzzzzzz hoo..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)

Where is everybody? Haven't heard from Vette (must be buried in snow) or Sunny, (must be warm there).


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 29, 2008)

good morning yall. Im getting my wake and bake on. how are yall?


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 29, 2008)

gettin fucked up again...lol wake n bake.. goin to class to meet people in my group.. hahaha fuuckkked up..getting some coffe on the way..hella sugar + creeaammmee.

HAPPY SMOKIN ALL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good late morning..... to many xanax yesterday...... yoo zzzzzzzzzzz hoo..*


Thats my story too...I love them xanax, a little too much



misshestermoffitt said:


> Where is everybody? Haven't heard from Vette (must be buried in snow) or Sunny, (must be warm there).


I am having ebay problems, and xanax hangover issues...but I am here now and ready to bake!



buffalosoulja said:


> good morning yall. Im getting my wake and bake on. how are yall?


Doing good, and you? I am baking with you.



Mystery101 said:


> gettin fucked up again...lol wake n bake.. goin to class to meet people in my group.. hahaha fuuckkked up..getting some coffe on the way..hella sugar + creeaammmee.
> 
> HAPPY SMOKIN ALL


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lost power last night ..it just came back on.. thank god for generators , But the cable was down too so no internet .. Oh well .Im packing a bowl and trying to catch up...Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow class was pretty crazy lol I was pretty annoying they said. Anyway im about to roll up a blunt.. Anyone joinin in?

Happy tokin if you are.. still wake n bake time in my book


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im Starting to feel better .. We have a generator that when the power goes out we turn it on and it runs MOST of the house .. But the cable lines went down too so .. There we sat ..I read 135 pages of "Honor Few , Fear None. The life and times of a MONGOL.. Pretty good read so far .. Its about an Outlaw motorcycle gang


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate when the power goes out. I'm glad it came back on for you. How much snow is on the ground there?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hate when the power goes out. I'm glad it came back on for you. How much snow is on the ground there?


The snow here was not too bad it turned to slush and then melted BUT down the road 20 miles its a different world .. look here 
October surprise: More than a foot of snow falls on Plateau - poconorecord.com - The Pocono Record


and here are pictures 


Stroudsburg & The Poconos Photo Gallery - PoconoRecord.com


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 29, 2008)

Man a generator that does almost the whole house...sweet!!

If we didn't hear from you by 3pm I was going to call out the coast guard...
Mornings aren't the same without you....must be love....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man a generator that does almost the whole house...sweet!!
> 
> If we didn't hear from you by 3pm I was going to call out the coast guard...
> Mornings aren't the same without you....must be love....


Coast guard .. I was not in the ocean...LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Coast guard .. I was not in the ocean...LOL


Alright, alright...I was having another one of those darn blonde moments....you know I have them frequently...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, alright...I was having another one of those darn blonde moments....you know I have them frequently...



LOL.. Thats ok ..I Knew what you meant .... Hows Florida Today ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL.. Thats ok ..I Knew what you meant .... Hows Florida Today ?


It is such a beautiful day here today....LOVE IT
Just got done finalizing the deal on my ski, glad that is over. 
I see your still somewhat snowed in, wow....I am sitting here in shorts and debating on a kayak ride....snow is so far my mind right now, but I do love it.


----------



## data (Oct 29, 2008)

tis b dat crazy adventure


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)

She said coast guard, but she really meant ski patrol


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pork chops and applesauce


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG, you sound like my husband. We're having pork chops tonight and I'm going to have to listen to him say that. I suppose you're a Chuck Norris fan too?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, you sound like my husband. We're having pork chops tonight and I'm going to have to listen to him say that. I suppose you're a Chuck Norris fan too?


 So are we , Im grilling them with orange glaze .... Stuffing and steamed califlower


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm thinking of grilling outside, it's nice enough out. I have to make mac & cheese though, that's what hubby likes. I'd rather have augratin potatoes.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Starting to feel better .. We have a generator that when the power goes out we turn it on and it runs MOST of the house .. But the cable lines went down too so .. There we sat ..I read 135 pages of "Honor Few , Fear None. The life and times of a MONGOL.. Pretty good read so far .. Its about an Outlaw motorcycle gang


*I was watching something cool about them on the news..they're a south american group if I'm not mistaken and they're giving the hells angels a hard time...a couple of weeks ago one of the 1st club houses in america (here) was blown up by an oil truck..*



korvette1977 said:


> So are we , Im grilling them with orange glaze .... Stuffing and steamed califlower


*Be there at 8:00.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Started as a east La club 


California-based Mongols biker gang members rounded up | U.S. | Reuters

http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_10513437


----------



## Cannabolic (Oct 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


 nothing like a blunt some coffee and a big ass stack of pancakes to start the day


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Morning folks .......................... Its 5:30 am ..Time to fire one up... Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks .......................... Its 5:30 am ..Time to fire one up... Cheers


*Morning vette...just sparked up a joint..... at least no snow this morning..... Any good plans for your day.????*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette...just sparked up a joint..... at least no snow this morning..... Any good plans for your day.????*



No plans yet ,, Well other than needing to start putting shit away in the garage and getting the outside ready for winter,next week we have decent weather coming,I might be able to get a coat or two of stain on the house.
Just wishing spring was closer.. Im waiting for June ,Bonnaroo 09 You should go Twisty .Start saving


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 30, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Wake n Bake...not even worth it for me today, I am sick...
but for the rest of you.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Wake n Bake...not even worth it for me today, I am sick...
> but for the rest of you.....


Good morning 

Whatcha got ? A cold ? 

Have some chicken soup..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Whatcha got ? A cold ?
> 
> Have some chicken soup..


God who knows what is wrong with me...I know I don't. I have to have blood work done every month to monitor my cancer count (CA125) My doc called Monday and told me my white blood cells are elevated which means I am fighting something....last night it hit, vomiting all night long...I feel weak. I knew my weight was dropping but I thought it was from stress...maybe I have the flu...I am going back to the docs today, he will straighten my ass out. I hope.
I would love some chicken soup, I don't think I could keep it down though


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry to hear that. Get your bloodwork done


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Gotta run into town BBL...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

Wake and bake  Sunny, I"m sorry you are sick, that totally sucks. I wish you were closer, I'd come take care of you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok Im back and packing a bowl... who is still here ?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok Im back and packing a bowl... who is still here ?


Pass it over here


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Pass it over here


\

Ok but dont drop it its my fav bubbler


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

got my  going


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Its almost a party ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

This is my favorite time of day, hubby is at work. Daughter is at work. Son is never in town this early for work. I get to be home alone. Just me and the critters, who just ate and now they're too lazy to pester me).


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm officially stoned. I smoked a little bit of my Strawberry Skunk. Yeah.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

Does it have a strawberry taste to it? I got to smoke some stuff last weekend that tasted fruity and sweet, I'd have loved to have gotten a hold of a seed from that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the peace and quiet , of living in the country ,


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Miss How far are you from here 

Official Mansfield Reformatory Website


We are going there next yr for the tours and the ghost hunts, and the haunted house .


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Does it have a strawberry taste to it? I got to smoke some stuff last weekend that tasted fruity and sweet, I'd have loved to have gotten a hold of a seed from that.


It sure does.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 30, 2008)

mornin yall. About to wake and vape. Happy halloween eve.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wake and bake  Sunny, I"m sorry you are sick, that totally sucks. I wish you were closer, I'd come take care of you.


Thanks Miss, nice of you
I will live, I just got back from the doctors. Funny, you can't run around doing a million things and worry at the same time, atleast according to him I can't...I have the flu and I am just runned down. I have some imitrol and once I get a handle on the nausea I am going to start drinking ensure to put some pounds on...I hate being sick.

Does anyone else not feel the effects of getting stoned when they are sick?
I swear it is not working for me today. I am a trooper, I will keep trying.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No plans yet ,, Well other than needing to start putting shit away in the garage and getting the outside ready for winter,next week we have decent weather coming,I might be able to get a coat or two of stain on the house.
> Just wishing spring was closer.. Im waiting for June ,Bonnaroo 09 You should go Twisty .Start saving


*That would be a scream.... I love a good boogie.*...


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Wake n Bake...not even worth it for me today, I am sick...
> but for the rest of you.....





Sunnysideup said:


> God who knows what is wrong with me...I know I don't. I have to have blood work done every month to monitor my cancer count (CA125) My doc called Monday and told me my white blood cells are elevated which means I am fighting something....last night it hit, vomiting all night long...I feel weak. I knew my weight was dropping but I thought it was from stress...maybe I have the flu...I am going back to the docs today, he will straighten my ass out. I hope.
> I would love some chicken soup, I don't think I could keep it down though





Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Miss, nice of you
> I will live, I just got back from the doctors. Funny, you can't run around doing a million things and worry at the same time, atleast according to him I can't...I have the flu and I am just runned down. I have some imitrol and once I get a handle on the nausea I am going to start drinking ensure to put some pounds on...I hate being sick.
> Does anyone else not feel the effects of getting stoned when they are sick?
> I swear it is not working for me today. I am a trooper, I will keep trying.


*Sorry about the plague thing..with my COPD I get hit hard too... Have you ever gotten the influenza shots, ?? they work real well..you should get one.... as for the getting stoned I know sometimes you don't "feel" the stone but in me it helps me keep some appetite to help get better...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That would be a scream.... I love a good boogie.*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to google COPD. That is some serious stuff there Twisty. Sorry to hear you have that.
I got the flu shot every year!! Do you think I did that this year? Nope! I thought, 'who needs em' That will teach me. 
Thanks for the hugs, I will take them right back to bed with me! That is where I am going, I am going to sleep this shit off. 
Nite guys.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

Vette, I'm in IL, so I'm pretty far from Mansfield OH 


I don't get all that stoned when I'm sick either. I usually only smoke a hit or 2 to settle my stomach down. Fluids and rest and some big fat bongs and you should be good !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, I'm in IL, so I'm pretty far from Mansfield OH
> 
> 
> I don't get all that stoned when I'm sick either. I usually only smoke a hit or 2 to settle my stomach down. Fluids and rest and some big fat bongs and you should be good !!!



Oh for some reason I thought you were in ohio.. Sorry ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

No problem, Have you ever looked up Waverly Place in Louisville Ky? It's a haunted sanitorium. I want to go there for a night tour someday. I used to have a link to a website, but it's not working anymore.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

thats too far to drive .. Ohio is a good 8 hr drive


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

Now, don't lie, you drove to KY for Bonnaroo, yep, busted


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Now, don't lie, you drove to KY for Bonnaroo, yep, busted



Bonnaroo is in Tn,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

you have to go through KY to get to TN. I'm just teasing you anyway, I'm bored, I already took an accidental nap so It's wake and bake round 2 for me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> you have to go through KY to get to TN. I'm just teasing you anyway, I'm bored, I already took an accidental nap so It's wake and bake round 2 for me.


nope 

Maryland
West Virgina
Virgina
TN..


Rt 81 pretty much the whole way


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

So you're coming around from the east. Where I am ye can't get thar from here without visiting KY.


 here hit this


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So you're coming around from the east. Where I am ye can't get thar from here without visiting KY.
> 
> 
> here hit this


\
Thank you ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

My friend lives in Saylorsburg PA, how far are you from there? (It's over north of philly I think)


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My friend lives in Saylorsburg PA, how far are you from there? (It's over north of philly I think)


45 min.. I know it very well.. We just finished a job over there


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 30, 2008)

She's wanting me to come there for a visit, but for some reason I've never got time to get away. If I go I wanna bring my bike, but I don't want to ride from here to there alone.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Wake n Bake time!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

Im awake but barely It was a rough night ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

Why, what happened?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

I ate some shrooms and ended up cleaning the whole kitchen .. I drank a bunch of beers , And was up Going to the bathroom 4-5 times And that ruined my sleep..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

Ahhhhh, and here I thought I gave you my flu.....
I will buy you shrooms if it means you will clean my kitchen!
That is one job I hate to do....maybe next time I will try doing it while eating shrooms.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhhhh, and here I thought I gave you my flu.....
> I will buy you shrooms if it means you will clean my kitchen!
> That is one job I hate to do....maybe next time I will try doing it while eating shrooms.


 I cant stay still .. If Im home I always end up cleaning something.. But it was fun .. We are going to a holloween party tonight


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

What are you dressing up as?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

This what we are wearing It should be fun

NEW Plug In Outlet/Socket Halloween Couples Costume Set - eBay (item 370105093386 end time Nov-29-08 08:43:50 PST)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This what we are wearing It should be fun
> 
> NEW Plug In Outlet/Socket Halloween Couples Costume Set - eBay (item 370105093386 end time Nov-29-08 08:43:50 PST)


Hahaha! That is original!!! I love it!!
Did you save some shrooms for tonight? Now, that would be fun.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hahaha! That is original!!! I love it!!
> Did you save some shrooms for tonight? Now, that would be fun.



But of course... There is a good band playing JUGFISH 

www.jugfish.net

It should be fun ..its close to home so Thats a good thing


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> But of course... There is a good band playing JUGFISH
> 
> www.jugfish.net
> 
> It should be fun ..its close to home so Thats a good thing


I couldn't get that link to work. I did get this one to work though, if it is the same band?

Jug Fish

Looks good. Have fun


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry its Jugdish

MySpace.com - jugdish - steamtown, Pennsylvania - Rock / Rock / Rock - www.myspace.com/wedontsuck


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning, wake and bakers. 

Funny costume Vette, I love when people get into halloween. Morning Sunny, you feeling better today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bakers.
> 
> Funny costume Vette, I love when people get into halloween. Morning Sunny, you feeling better today?



Yea thanks Miss .. I'll be plugging away tonight


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> sorry its Jugdish
> 
> MySpace.com - jugdish - steamtown, Pennsylvania - Rock / Rock / Rock - www.myspace.com/wedontsuck


I like them, very nice sound...I added them to my favorites! As soon as I saw who their influences are I knew they were up my alley....."the who, zeppelin, the cult, black crowes, RHCP, your mother"




misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bakers.
> 
> Funny costume Vette, I love when people get into halloween. Morning Sunny, you feeling better today?


Morning Miss. I am feeling a little better, thanks. Time is the cure for this one....
What are you doing for halloween, anything good?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

I never saw them, but the 1st song on my space sounds alot like Santana's Guitar ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I never saw them, but the 1st song on my space sounds alot like Santana's Guitar ..


Yeah it does. Their beat is good, right up my alley. I think they would be great to see! Let us know how they sound live.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 31, 2008)

We're not doing anything, we used to go out for halloween, we've won a few costume contests in our day, but now we don't drink and home with the bong is my favorite place. We're going to get some pizza and hopefully our "tales from the crypt" we ordered from Netflix will be here today. 

Hope you win first place Vette, that is pretty origional. Glad you're feeling better Sunny.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're not doing anything, we used to go out for halloween, we've won a few costume contests in our day, but now we don't drink and home with the bong is my favorite place. We're going to get some pizza and hopefully our "tales from the crypt" we ordered from Netflix will be here today.
> 
> Hope you win first place Vette, that is pretty origional. Glad you're feeling better Sunny.



Im not looking to win any prize but if we do that'll be fine .. 

I'd rather sit home and play with the bong too.. But ya gotta live once in a while


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 31, 2008)

Halloween is fun, it's the one day you can be someone else.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Halloween is fun, it's the one day you can be someone else.


If that was the case I wanna be Bill Gates and buy everyone an ounce of High grade .. I would turn the world on.......................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 31, 2008)

I always knew I could count on you.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 1, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake !!! How's Chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bake !!! How's Chiceh?


 
Doing well thanks, I got to sleep in today, lol. How is Miss Moffit today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

Morning folks .. Its a nice day today


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Its a nice day today


 
It was perfect Trick-o-Treating weather last night. There were so many people out it was great.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

We dont get any where we live .. We ate all the good candy anyway .. My kids are coming today and they will bring me some of their bounty


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This what we are wearing It should be fun
> 
> NEW Plug In Outlet/Socket Halloween Couples Costume Set - eBay (item 370105093386 end time Nov-29-08 08:43:50 PST)


*Now how did I know it'd be some sort of plug in/boink sort of costume... you're nothing if not consistent.. *



Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.





Chiceh said:


> It was perfect Trick-o-Treating weather last night. There were so many people out it was great.


*Wake, bake & BOO !!!!! *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We dont get any where we live .. We ate all the good candy anyway .. My kids are coming today and they will bring me some of their bounty


I love candy, my daughter got soo much, lol. We must have had over 120 kids here. I had a huge bowl of candy and it was gone before 8pm. 
I called out some older kids that did not have costumes on, lol. They didn't get any candy, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now how did I know it'd be some sort of plug in/boink sort of costume... you're nothing if not consistent.. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea but we have to use it next year .. we stayed home .


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now how did I know it'd be some sort of plug in/boink sort of costume... you're nothing if not consistent.. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Get any good treats last night? lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Get any good treats last night? lol



Everyday is a treat


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Everyday is a treat


 
Hee hee, Ya my treat jar is always full too, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 1, 2008)

Aw Vette, you didn't go to the party? 

I'm hoping to rake in some half priced candy at the grocery store today


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Aw Vette, you didn't go to the party?
> 
> I'm hoping to rake in some half priced candy at the grocery store today


 
Good idea, get the stuff we really wanted, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 1, 2008)

Chocolate is what I'm looking for.........


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

I am not a big chocolate eater, candy is another story though, lol. 

Check it out, I am chillin to this: 

YouTube - Official Jason Mraz - I'm Yours video


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I love candy, my daughter got soo much, lol. We must have had over 120 kids here. I had a huge bowl of candy and it was gone before 8pm.
> I called out some older kids that did not have costumes on, lol. They didn't get any candy, lol.


*I remember when we were young we'd fill a pillow case full and go home empty it and go out again..plus then you'd get baked munchies that were SAFE to eat...man what a sad commentary on mankind when kiddies can't be safe on halloween.. *sigh* *



Chiceh said:


> Get any good treats last night? lol


*Yeah....about 10 hours of straight sleep.......... 

Did any of you Canucks see the Canadian Tire aero garden on sale for $129.00.. it's not a huge one but a great vegger..... Go figure..buy pot stuff on sale at Canadian tire and hydro Quebec pays for our CFL's...got to love Canada..
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 1, 2008)

I remember sitting on the floor checking my kids candy for torn paper etc. I always figured that people aren't going to waste their hard earned drugs loading candy to be handed out. 

Remember getting those homemade popcorn balls? How about those people who gave away apples, what a gyp !


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I remember sitting on the floor checking my kids candy for torn paper etc. I always figured that people aren't going to waste their hard earned drugs loading candy to be handed out.
> 
> Remember getting those homemade popcorn balls? How about those people who gave away apples, what a gyp !


*Hi Miss... its not the drugs..it's those A holes that do the razor blade shit......
I had this old German lady who I also delivered her paper to and she'd make these amazing chocolate cookies and always knitted me mittens because I was always freezing while collecting the paper money.... good times, good times...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh the good old days eh? I remember one house would give out cans of pop, get drink for a break in the action, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 1, 2008)

I just don't understand people doing crazy things to kids. If they don't want to hand out treats then don't, no need for them to be dicks and hurt children. 

OH yeah and Chiceh, nice one on calling out the teens with no costumes. They want free candy, they can use some imagination and think up a costume to earn it, no free rides. High 5


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just don't understand people doing crazy things to kids. If they don't want to hand out treats then don't, no need for them to be dicks and hurt children.
> 
> OH yeah and Chiceh, nice one on calling out the teens with no costumes. They want free candy, they can use some imagination and think up a costume to earn it, no free rides. High 5


 
Haha, you like that eh? lol. I told him no effort, no candy, lol. his friends were all dressed up and laughed at him, lol. I was even dressed up (a witch,lol)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Check it out, I am chillin to this:
> 
> YouTube - Official Jason Mraz - I'm Yours video


 
i love this song...brings a smile to my face no matter what mood on in. and thats priceless.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 1, 2008)

I am late to the breakfast table, but, I am here!

Wake n Bake


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 1, 2008)

i almost didnt give out candy this year. last year my daughter won the town costume contest so when kids in costume came to the house we would take pics of the good costumes. after about an hour of trick or treating a cop rings the bell(real one, not a costume!) and asks if weve been taking pics of kids? we replyied yes we were to which he grufly barked - "why? you cant take pictures of kids". i said "theyre on my damn porch asking for candy!" he said that some parents had called and voiced some "concerns". what the fuck!!!! almost ruined it for me but then i thought, why should the kids not get candy because theres some anal retentive parents out there.

what is the world coming to?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i love this song...brings a smile to my face no matter what mood on in. and thats priceless.


I luv it too, I find myself humming it, lol. 



Sunnysideup said:


> I am late to the breakfast table, but, I am here!
> 
> Wake n Bake


Heya sunny, still baking here. 



SlikWiLL13 said:


> i almost didnt give out candy this year. last year my daughter won the town costume contest so when kids in costume came to the house we would take pics of the good costumes. after about an hour of trick or treating a cop rings the bell(real one, not a costume!) and asks if weve been taking pics of kids? we replyied yes we were to which he grufly barked - "why? you cant take pictures of kids". i said "theyre on my damn porch asking for candy!" he said that some parents had called and voiced some "concerns". what the fuck!!!! almost ruined it for me but then i thought, why should the kids not get candy because theres some anal retentive parents out there.
> 
> what is the world coming to?


 
I need some CANDY!, lol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I luv it too, I find myself humming it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah, and that particular style of music isnt even really my shit, but i really dig that song.

northern lights burnin here - mmmmmmm

and you dont want any pervo-picture-taker-candy do you??


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

wonder how much of the candy has that chinese oisson melamine in it?


----------



## markman12 (Nov 1, 2008)

wake n bakes are my life...nice j before class..plus it makes u way higher in the morning


----------



## towelie... (Nov 1, 2008)

it sucks donkey balls to wake up and not have any weed...

it sucks even more spending your saturday calling like 5 different dealers...


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

cant wait till we get replicators like on star trek


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

*Where'd vette go..?.. I bet he's trying out his halloween costume and running up the hydro bill..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Where'd vette go..?.. I bet he's trying out his halloween costume and running up the hydro bill..... *



Nope Im here and getting ready to head to the store ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Afternoon wake n bake, gotta luv having a nap, lol.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

getting close to bake n bed


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 1, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> getting close to bake n bed


I am just about there myself!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

*Happy whatever time it is.... stupid daylight saving........ Still a good time to bake.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Happy whatever time it is.... stupid daylight saving........ Still a good time to bake.....*


1st bongrip of the day and I hacked up all over the place ..YUCK


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

What time is it? oh ya......Wake n Bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What time is it? oh ya......Wake n Bake!


Good morning Chiceh.... Hows things ?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Chiceh.... Hows things ?


 
Well some things are good u?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pretty good here... This waiting game is killing me . I have 2 weeks left then I can cut.. and hang .. it was 8 weeks flowering yesterday, But Fdd says 10 weeks indoors . So I have 13 more days . or less ..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Pretty good here... This waiting game is killing me . I have 2 weeks left then I can cut.. and hang .. it was 8 weeks flowering yesterday, But Fdd says 10 weeks indoors . So I have 13 more days . or less ..


You checking those trichomes with a scope?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You checking those trichomes with a scope?


Nah .. I use other methods ..They are almost done . they seem to be bulking up alot in the past 3 days so thats why they aint cut yet .. you can look at them and tell when they are ripe ..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah .. I use other methods ..They are almost done . they seem to be bulking up alot in the past 3 days so thats why they aint cut yet .. you can look at them and tell when they are ripe ..


Your hijack, Ya maybe 2 more weeks of more.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Your hijack, Ya maybe 2 more weeks of more.


I wish I could blink and it would be time


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wish I could blink and it would be time


I am not that familier with the Aero, do you flush 2 weeks before harvest?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am not that familier with the Aero, do you flush 2 weeks before harvest?


I stopped giving the nutes last week .. so from here on out they will just get plain spring water


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I stopped giving the nutes last week .. so from here on out they will just get plain spring water


I thought so. You know what you are doing, lol. I cut some new clones this weekend and have to repot some others I am vegging. I have decided to just veg mothers and have a few grow buddies in my circle flower them. I have a few strains now vegging.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I thought so. You know what you are doing, lol. I cut some new clones this weekend and have to repot some others I am vegging. I have decided to just veg mothers and have a few grow buddies in my circle flower them. I have a few strains now vegging.


Thats cool... Im getting a room ready .. Over the next few months . getting all the supplys and then will put it together


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 1st bongrip of the day and I hacked up all over the place ..YUCK


*Toss a lung dude ??? *



Chiceh said:


> What time is it? oh ya......Wake n Bake!






korvette1977 said:


> I wish I could blink and it would be time


*But then you'd have nothing to just sit and stare at..and all you reefer rats know that you DO just sit and stare at your babies... Confess..VE HAVE VAYS..... *



Chiceh said:


> I am not that familier with the Aero, do you flush 2 weeks before harvest?


*They're advertising on TV an aero garden at Canadian Tire for $129.00.... got to love it..*


----------



## edux10 (Nov 2, 2008)

hahahaha canada.....


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cool... Im getting a room ready .. Over the next few months . getting all the supplys and then will put it together


Some people just don't want to do mothers and clones. I like it and it is less stinky than flowering here, lol. 



Twistyman said:


> *Toss a lung dude ??? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canadian Tire Rocks! i have to go there today for promix, lol. 



edux10 said:


> hahahaha canada.....


You laughing at my country? Watch it buster, lol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 2, 2008)

damn everyone is waking and baking....and Im just baking. So I'll take a bong rip with all you wake and bakers..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

I just wanna say Thanks to all for keeping this thread alive. I started it a long while ago now. Gotta luv it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Its the morning Meeting spot .. Its the 1st place I come to ..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its the morning Meeting spot .. Its the 1st place I come to ..


 
Cool, I wish I could wake n bake everyday but weekends will have to do. I sure make up for it, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I just wanna say Thanks to all for keeping this thread alive. I started it a long while ago now. Gotta luv it.


*It's just like romper room (for us Canucks), bugs bunny flintstones..one of those things you do/did....*



korvette1977 said:


> Its the morning Meeting spot .. Its the 1st place I come to ..





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn everyone is waking and baking....and Im just baking. So I'll take a bong rip with all you wake and bakers..


*Welcome to the baking breakfast club...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Twisty Check your Pm Box ...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 2, 2008)

O I love the stay up till the sun comes up bake sesh. everyone else starts their day...I try to end mine with bowl after bowl of dank.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> O I love the stay up till the sun comes up bake sesh. everyone else starts their day...I try to end mine with bowl after bowl of dank.


*I get that... It's like when I go camping..nothing better then poking a fire as the sun comes up.... That would be real nice if you had a southern cali. grow happening and you could do that..... right fdd ?? *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

This old girl can't handle staying up all night any more, lol. I like to get up early though, lol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 2, 2008)

I cant wake up early..I can stay up early!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning everyone!
Wake n Bake

This is great, I didn't know about the time change. I just went from 
being late to now being on time! I love this extra hour, sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> Wake n Bake
> 
> This is great, I didn't know about the time change. I just went from
> being late to now being on time! I love this extra hour, sweeeeeet!!!


Welcome to the party, now you have time to fire it up, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Welcome to the party, now you have time to fire it up, lol.


Just did that...Now I am hopping in the shower and going to some Indian Reservation to play nickel slots....Maybe I will hit it big and then I will be able to help my parrot rescue group, they need help right now.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> This old girl can't handle staying up all night any more, lol. I like to get up early though, lol.


*Young as you feel my dear..........*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I cant wake up early..I can stay up early!



*That'll catch up with you...*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> Wake n Bake
> This is great, I didn't know about the time change. I just went from
> being late to now being on time! I love this extra hour, sweeeeeet!!!


*And what time do you call this young lady ??? *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And what time do you call this young lady ??? *


I call this time my FAVORITE time!!! 
Wake n Bake time!!! The best part of my day!! 
I am so happy! I can't stop smiling, I am so happy today.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Just did that...Now I am hopping in the shower and going to some Indian Reservation to play nickel slots....Maybe I will hit it big and then I will be able to help my parrot rescue group, they need help right now.
> Wish me luck.


Good luck! 




Twistyman said:


> *Young as you feel my dear..........*
> 
> 
> Some days older than others, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning folks ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ...


*Good sunny morning to you too..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good sunny morning to you too..... *



Whats up Twistyman.. wanna come over and eat some shooms ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

Good morning.
Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats up Twistyman.. wanna come over and eat some shooms ?


*It would be a good shroom day........*


----------



## storm22 (Nov 3, 2008)

morning! wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It would be a good shroom day........*



And that it is indeed ..I have 8 hrs of nothing to do .. 



Morning Sunny How ya doing ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> And that it is indeed ..I have 8 hrs of nothing to do ..
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sunny How ya doing ?


Morning to you! I am doing....just doing....
How are you today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning to you! I am doing....just doing....
> How are you today?




How ya feeling ? still sick ? 
Its a gloomy day here today .. No sun yet


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah I am still sick, but it is okay....It is just running its course.
It is nice and sunny today, I am ready for a gloomy day....

How was your Halloween party?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

We did not go... 
I was beat, she was beat , 
we will use the costumes next year ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you get a lot of trick a treater's ? 

we never get any ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

That is one good thing about costumes....you can use them again in 5 years if you want, they don't go out of style.
I stayed in as well, felt like shit and figured it would only set me back if I went out.
Oh well, there is always next year.

Not one trick or treater! I do have a lot of candy now....I love candy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning all, wake and bake - I slept too late and now I feel like I've been under anestetic. I hate that feeling, blah........

Spent a good 4 hours out riding yesterday, yeah baby.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea we are cutting down on the spending too.. 
Wow thats a bummer but your dentist will be happy ...
Christmas is going to be light this year .
at least gas is$2.50 A GALLON AGAIN


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, wake and bake - I slept too late and now I feel like I've been under anestetic. I hate that feeling, blah........
> 
> Spent a good 4 hours out riding yesterday, yeah baby.



welcome Miss .... Good Morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

Our gas is down to $2.25 and we heard it's 1.98 in Indiana, that's right next door ! I hope it catches on here !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea we are cutting down on the spending too..
> Wow thats a bummer but your dentist will be happy ...
> Christmas is going to be light this year .
> at least gas is$2.50 A GALLON AGAIN


Hell yeah! I found gas yesterday for 2.22.....I was all happy, how sad is that? Our government has trained us well, to think of being happy because gas is now 2.22.....what a cluster fuck of a world we live in....

You are right about my dentist! lol....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Our gas is down to $2.25 and we heard it's 1.98 in Indiana, that's right next door ! I hope it catches on here !



Back in 2002 a barrel was $70 

gas was A buck and change 

Now that same barrel is still $70 

But gas is still 2 dollars and change 
WTF


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

Whenever the price goes down I'm always like, yes gas is $2.25 and FUCK gas is $2.25. It's a mixed emotion.


Hey Sunny, hows things with you?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Whenever the price goes down I'm always like, yes gas is $2.25 and FUCK gas is $2.25. It's a mixed emotion.
> 
> 
> Hey Sunny, hows things with you?


Hey Miss! I feel like you do today....I slept too long and now I am so blah, I feel like I am on some kind of dope...ugh.

Did you have a nice ride yesterday?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes we did, ......get yer motor runnin, head out on the highway....... it was good. Hubby worked for half a day so I went out on a ride with my girlfiiend, (had the worst cottonmouth too) we rode for about 45 min then went back by home and hubby was there talking about riding to his brothers house about 45 min away, I was so in. What a nice sunshiney day. We had FUN !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes we did, ......get yer motor runnin, head out on the highway....... it was good. Hubby worked for half a day so I went out on a ride with my girlfiiend, (had the worst cottonmouth too) we rode for about 45 min then went back by home and hubby was there talking about riding to his brothers house about 45 min away, I was so in. What a nice sunshiney day. We had FUN !!!


Glad you had fun! I love riding, especially on beautiful days.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey sunny i saw this on e bay and thought it was yours 

eBay Motors: 1973 Nova Drag Car (item 120324567625 end time Nov-02-08 17:18:45 PST)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey sunny i saw this on e bay and thought it was yours
> 
> eBay Motors: 1973 Nova Drag Car (item 120324567625 end time Nov-02-08 17:18:45 PST)


No, mine is not that nice! I do like that car though, it is a beauty!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No, mine is not that nice! I do like that car though, it is a beauty!


 I had a 73 too .. that one is the hatchback .. Its a nice car , but I have no use for it ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I had a 73 too .. that one is the hatchback .. Its a nice car , but I have no use for it ..


We have 2 muscle cars right now. I can't sell them, no one has the money for this stuff anymore...it sucks, I have no need for them either.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

my hubby had a 70 Nova when we got married. I always loved driving that car.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> We have 2 muscle cars right now. I can't sell them, no one has the money for this stuff anymore...it sucks, I have no need for them either.


Dont settle Hold on to them .. The price on them never goes down.... Stand firm. You just have not found the right buyer yet ... If you dump them cheap you will HaTE YOURSELF FOR DOING IT


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

people have backed off cause of gas prices and we all know muscle cars get less then 8 mpg .. Its a sport though it will never die


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

You need to start taking them and entering them in car shows. That is the way to sell a good muscle car. There is always some old guy with cash falling out of is ass looking for something to buy. Plus you never know, you might win a trophy too !


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You need to start taking them and entering them in car shows. That is the way to sell a good muscle car. There is always some old guy with cash falling out of is ass looking for something to buy. Plus you never know, you might win a trophy too !


This is true if you have the time ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 3, 2008)

Well if I was looking to sell a muscle car I would make the time. Consider it work, sales is work. Meet some people. Look at some cool engines. Talk a little shop. It's a fun time.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Morning 
Wake n Bake ....then go vote


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to take my girl to vote and to school..Im not voting .. I'd rather not vote then to Vote for 1 of 2 morons


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not voting for either of them....
I have never missed an election since I was 18.
I am just curious of whether Florida will fuck this up...again.
I am sure they will.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

Its another gloomy day here .. very little if any sun real cloudy .. I need sun to finish up an outdoor plant I have going ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its another gloomy day here .. very little if any sun real cloudy .. I need sun to finish up an outdoor plant I have going ..


Yup, it is probably that time to finish her up. Happy harvest!
I am waiting patiently for my indoor girls, they are looking good...couple more weeks for me.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its another gloomy day here .. very little if any sun real cloudy .. I need sun to finish up an outdoor plant I have going ..


*Howdy all...the start of an heat wave here... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

I figure a week of some sun and she will be done ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 4, 2008)

I am off to go vote...

As soon as I get home I plan to Bake

Be back later....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey wake and bakers, I'm tardy today. Better late than never


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome .. Howdy .. Hows Thing in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a beautiful day, the sun is out, I have windows open. I might have to go for a ride later. The wonderful weather is going to come to a screeching halt Thursday. 

I'm doing a power clean on my kitchen, I collect old bottles and kerosene lamps and stuff like that to put on top of my kitchen cabinets. Been taking those down and washing them, pre-Thanksgiving preparations you know. 

How are things in Vette land?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's a beautiful day, the sun is out, I have windows open. I might have to go for a ride later. The wonderful weather is going to come to a screeching halt Thursday.
> 
> I'm doing a power clean on my kitchen, I collect old bottles and kerosene lamps and stuff like that to put on top of my kitchen cabinets. Been taking those down and washing them, pre-Thanksgiving preparations you know.
> 
> How are things in Vette land?



Im on the same road as you , windows open , doing laundry, Cleaned the kitchen real good last week, Getting everything ready for the winter , draining gas, packing up the outside furniture , ..Just 1 though its 53 here and partly cloudy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the holidays, but they are so much work. I still need to put away all the Halloween decorations. I only have a few Thanksgiving decorations, (thank god) 

I need to clean my oven too, it's so easy to procrastinate on that, yuck. Luckily I'm working from the top down, so I can put that off for a little longer. 

It's break time right now, here, hit this  and one for me too


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oven is easy .. mine is self cleaning .. that thing gets to 600 degrees and when its done wipe out a little ash .. Done


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have that feature, mine is a manuel cleaning, blah............... I hate washing walls too, I also have that to look forward to. I really need a maid !


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't have that feature, mine is a manuel cleaning, blah............... I hate washing walls too, I also have that to look forward to. I really need a maid !


 get a big can of ez off .. spray it down in the am and wipe it out a few hrs later .. I just hate the smell it leaves after you heat the oven up for the 1st time after cleaning it with that stuff


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 4, 2008)

Me too. You're supposed to heat the oven up to like 200 or something first, then turn it off and spray it. I hate the smell of the stuff when spraying it, and the first time after like you said. It'll be all nice and pretty then someone will spill something in there and mess it up again. 

Been watching the election on the news today? I was going to try to smoke a bong every time CNN said "election" but I don't think there is enough weed in the world for that.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning fellow stoners!! It's that time to ruin my day! Hope all your bowls are dank, and stoney!


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 4, 2008)

*yawn*... morning RIU!... It's 12:30 here in Texas but I just woke up... so it's still wake and bake for me ^_^.. got me a big ol fat joint in one hand and the mouse in the other with insense burnin'... I love this site =D


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 4, 2008)

wake and bake while getting blown is the best


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good Morning Folks .. Im baked and gotta run, gotta drop my girl off at school . and then go see The Man............. 
Morning Sunny, Twisty, Miss. Chiceh ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Morning vette and all... My situation went from grim to grimmer.... no connections around till the last week of this month.... just great !!*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Twisty you need to start overstocking!!! When you think you have a enough, triple it and then you'll have enough...I know, easier said than done. I will be in your situation in a few months, the grow I have going is my last for a long time...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Twisty, I DO sympathize.  I had to go ALL WEEK last week without. Such a hassel. Wish I could send you some, or somehow channel a buzz to you. There is always staying awake for 2 days, whippits (do people do those anymore) tho they give me a headache, and God Save Ya there is alcohol (tho I still prefer bud overall.....)

Me, I just got done feeding horses breakfast and now it is time to burn it down. I am in between jobs, and enjoying my short vacation.

(sucking sound followed by coffin.)

This one is for the Twist-meister. (gag)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning waked bakers, how is everyone?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning waked bakers, how is everyone?


I am doing pretty good, and you?
I don't have any work today so I am going to clean the house. I think I would rather be doing my regular job, I hate cleaning....I long for the days of hiring Merry Maids again.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm good, got house work on my agenda today too. blah........ at least I can smoke up before I clean


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't clean. I'm gonna hide in the barn today.

Dammit, its raining. Oh well, maybe I can pull a Tom Sawyer and get everyone else to do it for me...... Maybe monkeys will fly outta my ass and then I could afford some maids myself, I will even take a grumpy one.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good, got house work on my agenda today too. blah........ at least I can smoke up before I clean


That is where I will fuck it up! I tell myself, 'self, smoke a bowl it will make cleaning funner' Then I smoke a bowl, and, sit and think of all the things I would love to have done, lol. By the end of the day I will tell myself, fuck it, there is always tomorrow...I am bad.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Don't clean. I'm gonna hide in the barn today.
> 
> Dammit, its raining. Oh well, maybe I can pull a Tom Sawyer and get everyone else to do it for me...... Maybe monkeys will fly outta my ass and then I could afford some maids myself, I will even take a grumpy one.


If I had a barn full of horses I would never come home. I would grab a sleeping bag and just stay there! I miss my barn days....they are the best!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I get to be the maid, but it's all good, the other family members are at work, nothing worse than trying to clean around people.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunny- Yep. My kids wanted a sign that said 'If your looking for Mom, try the Barn.' But dingdang weather looks like I am kept in for another day. Wish I had an indoor arena, oh well. You could come spend a barn day at my barn, you would LOVE my blue-eyed white colt. 
I love your housework routine, sounds like a smashing idea today.


MissHester- Ack. I can't clean with my kids around, they destroy it faster than I can clean it. Hubby is almost as bad. Perhaps one day_* I*_ will make all the mess, and _*THEY*_ can clean it all up. Dream on, I know.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

Every morning I log onto my aim and talk with the hubby. I have been doing this for months....I can't seem to find him this morning...I wanted to know how the soldiers were feeling today about Obama...he is not on...He is supposed to be in Afghanistan until May 2009. I wonder if this will now change? I wonder where he is....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

I so admire you for your sacrifice, Sunny. I really do. Hope he is home safe and sound and soon.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Sunny- Yep. My kids wanted a sign that said 'If your looking for Mom, try the Barn.' But dingdang weather looks like I am kept in for another day. Wish I had an indoor arena, oh well. You could come spend a barn day at my barn, you would LOVE my blue-eyed white colt.
> I love your housework routine, sounds like a smashing idea today.
> 
> 
> MissHester- Ack. I can't clean with my kids around, they destroy it faster than I can clean it. Hubby is almost as bad. Perhaps one day_* I*_ will make all the mess, and _*THEY*_ can clean it all up. Dream on, I know.


I would LOVE to spend a day in your barn! I would also love to see your colt, a blue eyed beauty, eh? Your lucky!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I so admire you for your sacrifice, Sunny. I really do. Hope he is home safe and sound and soon.


Thank you. I really wish he would log on and tell me he is okay...He must be caught up doing something...I told him to open an account here, he refused...so I am just looking at that aim icon waiting to see his name pop up!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Cmon down! 

I am VERY lucky. And good luck, too!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure he's fine, maybe busy celebrating the new President? Isn't it getting towards evening over there, maybe he's in the chow line. 

Puff, your white horse with blue eyes, can it hear ok? I'm just curious because most white cats with blue eyes are deaf, I wondered if it was that way for other animals or just those darn cats.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

He hears fine, actually. He is called a cremello, so the blue eye thing is part of his coloring. Cremellos and Sabinos always have blue eyes. I have heard that about cats, too. We DO have a paint gelding who is stone deaf, tho. But he has regular brown eyes, he lost his hearing before I got him.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

He is 8 hours ahead of me. I usually talk with him in the morning when he is winding down and getting ready for bed. Then I talk with him late night when he is getting up. I missed him last night because I fell asleep I am sure he is just busy....I don't think the soldiers will be happy, but, I am sure their families will be.

I had 2 white cats, no blue eyes, they were both deaf...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope you hear from him soon Sunny, I'm out for now, I have to re-pot a couple of plants this morning and bustle around and get some crap done, be back later when I'm breaking.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

I am out too....He just logged on, you were right Miss, he was eating

See you guys later!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh good, I'm glad he logged on, was he getting something yummy for dinner? 

Yes I'm back, plants re-potted, general straightening is done, BREAK.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh good, I'm glad he logged on, was he getting something yummy for dinner?
> 
> Yes I'm back, plants re-potted, general straightening is done, BREAK.


He was GRUMPY GRUMPY....I think he ate a plate of the grumpies....lol

I just started my first load of laundry and I am going to do one room, break, another room, break....hopefully I will get it all done.

I need to get Vette over here to help with the kitchen


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh no, don't say kitchen, I just was scrubbing down my kitchen yesterday, the pre-thanksgiving power cleaning. I'm still not done, I need to wash walls, but I'm trying to avoid it.......blah.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

I hate the kitchen the most of all. I hate doing the stove, the frig and the walls....YUCK. I know Vette can whip through a kitchen and make it sparkle....I need a Vette around here...
No Thanksgiving at my house this year...can't say I am going to miss it....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn, there is another reason I wished you lived closer, there'd be a place set for you at my table. We have a great stoners Thanksgiving here, bongs and guitar hero, I make a ton of food. I can't stand thinking that you'll be alone on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn, there is another reason I wished you lived closer, there'd be a place set for you at my table. We have a great stoners Thanksgiving here, bongs and guitar hero, I make a ton of food. I can't stand thinking that you'll be alone on Thanksgiving.


If I lived closer I would be there, sounds great!!
I won't be alone, I am going to go to the Parrot Rescue for dinner...
I am going to Maryland for Christmas though to see my kids. 
It's all good....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Neverfear, I'll still be on here on Thanksgiving, so we can still wake and bake.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Neverfear, I'll still be on here on Thanksgiving, so we can still wake and bake.


Awww, your the best!

I just read Massachusetts decriminalized marijuana, if your carrying an ounce or less! Sweet! Also read Michigan is now a med state, way to go Michigan!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I know, I wish the rest of the states would get with the progam. Go MA, isn't that where you are planning to move back to? Wow, just in time to make the move even sweeter !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know, I wish the rest of the states would get with the progam. Go MA, isn't that where you are planning to move back to? Wow, just in time to make the move even sweeter !!!


No, I am moving back to Maryland. I read Md. is a med state, I had no idea. Apparently it became a med state in 2003. So I am excited! I just got get rid of this ball and chain (my house) and then farewell to Florida. I will not even come back for a vacation, I am Florida'd out...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh shit, my bad, too many states that start with an M . I've been to Florida a couple of times, it's nice for vacation but I wouldn't want to live there. Fire ants and alligators, no thanks.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh shit, my bad, too many states that start with an M . I've been to Florida a couple of times, it's nice for vacation but I wouldn't want to live there. Fire ants and alligators, no thanks.


I know what you mean about the fire ants. I hate those fuckers!! When I first moved here I was gardening and all of a sudden I felt the burn...I looked down and my foot and leg was covered, freaked me out. What was even worse though was the next day....they leave pimples where they were. You have to pop all those pimples...gross. Now, I don't know if this is true but my brother said it was really where they pissed on me...he said that is where the phrase 'piss ant' came from...I dunno. I do know they SUCK


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Im back but only for a bowl.. I gotta run to the post office and into town..Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im back but only for a bowl.. I gotta run to the post office and into town..Cheers


Busy man today!! 
I will smoke a bong/bowl with you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Busy man today!!
> I will smoke a bong/bowl with you.


Cool thanks .. here try this shit ... its NYC diesel


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

Phone was ringing...I am in now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive been running since 7:30 am.. Im already 1/2 wiped out


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been running since 7:30 am.. Im already 1/2 wiped out


I have been doing nothing and talking too much about what I am going to do...I am getting started, today is house cleaning day...I will be back on my first break...which should be 5 minutes, maybe 6. lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have been doing nothing and talking too much about what I am going to do...I am getting started, today is house cleaning day...I will be back on my first break...which should be 5 minutes, maybe 6. lol



Thats how I clean ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Just did bowl brigade.. I hate cleaning toilets ...kitchens clean enough to eat in.....shaved the cat...(jK)... now what.... ?? *


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 5, 2008)

first wake and bake to date here...I enjoy lots


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Just did bowl brigade.. I hate cleaning toilets ...kitchens clean enough to eat in.....shaved the cat...(jK)... now what.... ?? *



Now get some laundry done .. Im chilling till noon then im heading out .. So Im just getting stoned ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

I just flipped my laundry. The first flip is the easiest. Then it sucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

So I wonder If the White house Chef knows how to cook SOUL food ?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Now get some laundry done .. Im chilling till noon then im heading out .. So Im just getting stoned ..


*The upside to being alone is that you don't have a whack of laundry to do... Once a week is enough......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So I wonder If the White house Chef knows how to cook SOUL food ?


Man, seriously, you are reading my mind....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Holla ... I should stop... Im bad ,, Archie Bunker raised me


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The upside to being alone is that you don't have a whack of laundry to do... Once a week is enough......*


I live alone and my laundry is out of control....I need to stop wearing 3 outfits a day...



korvette1977 said:


> Holla ... I should stop... Im bad ,, Archie Bunker raised me


My grandparents were Edith and Archie....and my parents were Meathead and Gloria...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I live alone and my laundry is out of control....I need to stop wearing 3 outfits a day...
> 
> 
> My grandparents were Edith and Archie....and my parents were Meathead and Gloria...



3 outfits a day .. thats kinda a lot Dont ya think... Let me guess, your a stripper who works 3 shifts ? Or your a runner and you get all sweaty .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 3 outfits a day .. thats kinda a lot Dont ya think... Let me guess, your a stripper who works 3 shifts ? Or your a runner and you get all sweaty .


It is fuckin hot here!!!! I know it is a lot, but, you walk outside you sweat and I can't stand to have sweaty clothes on. Yet another reason I need to flee this state. And fuck, you gotta wash the shit and water is outrageous here! An average water bill here is 100.00 per month. A lot of people here tell me that I am doing good, that is cheap....wtf...

Oh and yes I am a stripper, part time.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

*You pay for water....?? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is fuckin hot here!!!! I know it is a lot, but, you walk outside you sweat and I can't stand to have sweaty clothes on. Yet another reason I need to flee this state. And fuck, you gotta wash the shit and water is outrageous here! An average water bill here is 100.00 per month. A lot of people here tell me that I am doing good, that is cheap....wtf...
> 
> Oh and yes I am a stripper, part time.


 How much water could you use a day? Unless you watering your lawn .. 
Your a smart girl.. 
do this get 2-4 55gallon plastic barrels , collect the rain from your gutters and have your downspouts go into each barrel.

Now go to home depot and buy a small pump. hook the pump to your gardenhose and put the pump in the barrel and use that water , Not for cooking or drinking ...ITS FREE


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You pay for water....?? *


Oh yeah. I have had water bills as high as 250.00 a month here. Now back North I was paying around 80.00 every 3 months...but yup, we pay for water.



korvette1977 said:


> How much water could you use a day? Unless you watering your lawn ..
> Your a smart girl..
> do this get 2-4 55gallon plastic barrels , collect the rain from your gutters and have your downspouts go into each barrel.
> 
> Now go to home depot and buy a small pump. hook the pump to your gardenhose and put the pump in the barrel and use that water , Not for cooking or drinking ...ITS FREE


The association would be all over my ass...the barrels would get me in trouble...I have been looking into the solar water heater though. I am just hoping I am out of here soon and won't have to deal with this shit anymore.
Oh, forgot...my lawn. Yes it does get watered but it comes from the canal. It is an irrigation system.
I am telling you the water is just expensive here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh yeah. I have had water bills as high as 250.00 a month here. Now back North I was paying around 80.00 every 3 months...but yup, we pay for water.
> 
> 
> The association would be all over my ass...the barrels would get me in trouble...I have been looking into the solar water heater though. I am just hoping I am out of here soon and won't have to deal with this shit anymore.


The barrels can be below grade , Hidden behind bush's .It just a water collection station ,How could they stop you .. I hate Community's I lived in 1 for 14yrs , cant put up a pool, cant put up a fence , cant have more than 2 cars in your driveway ,Fuck them .. I bet pay dues too ,,


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

We have a well ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a well ..


Grew up on one...I swear it gave me and my sister cancer...and killed my mother....
Make sure you get it checked regularly...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The barrels can be below grade , Hidden behind bush's .It just a water collection station ,How could they stop you .. I hate Community's I lived in 1 for 14yrs , cant put up a pool, cant put up a fence , cant have more than 2 cars in your driveway ,Fuck them .. I bet pay dues too ,,


We are deed restricted...They can come in and take my animals if I get a complaint...they are super strict. I left my ski in the driveway for 2 hrs one day...the next day I got a letter and a pic of my ski, they are anal...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a well ..


*I've seen those below grade water catchers.. If I was doing it again I'd get that plus solar panels to run the HPS.... all GREEN as it were......
I was watching something about Condo living rules...fuck that shit... I'd get the boot the 1st day........
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

When I finally get out of here I want to find a cozy cabin in the woods, no neighbors. I want a couple of acres to play with some atv's. I can't wait, it will happen I just don't know when.
The rules here are ridiculous. I don't even feel like I own my home. I can't even put a shed on the side of the house or anywhere for that matter....
I didn't realize how bad it was going to be when I bought. I thought it was your typical HOA, it is not....deed restricted communities blow. I just stay real low and keep to myself and they leave me alone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn got restrictions? I would hate that. I'd be in trouble all the time for planting unauthorized flowers, they would hate our 1978 emp proof old truck. Not to mention all the motorcycles that we leave sitting out front or all the bikers that stop by or meet up here to ride. 

I love having the creek out back, I have a pump in it and a hose to water all my yard stuff. Sometimes timy fish or crawdads shoot out of my hose, it's funny !!! 

I want to move out in the country too, I hate having neighbors so close. I want a home in the country and I want to get a wind / solar hybrid system to provide most of my power, get off the grid, stop paying so much money to utility companies.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Its amazing how shit works out........sometimes..... I went to the store for some butts and this car honks at me..not a good thing when twistys pissing and moaning about no smoke...plus damn right dangerous when I've got rocks nearby.. But ALAS......it was homing weed.......... One guy I gave some plants to was coming to bring me "my cut"....I'd even forgot about those.......yoo hoo !!!!
TWISTABLES.................. *puff, puff....ahhhhh !!*
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh Twisty, how great, see, things come back to you times three. I'm glad for you, how does it taste?


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wake-n-Bake..Me
Wake-n-Bake..Happy
Wake-n-Bake..High
Wake-n-Bake..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy wake and bake Mystery, what time is it there, it's almost noon here.


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 5, 2008)

Its noon over here as well buddy..
Nice to know your in the same lat as me! 
Happy tokin


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Good to hear, Twisty. Glad you finally hooked up.

Lets roll a fatty blunt to celebrate.... I'll go in, too.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

Good for you Twisty, somehow you always prevail.

I did pretty darn good today, I finished the whole house, working on the last load of laundry now, scheduled a tree guy to come do my trees this Friday, and it is only going on 4pm! Feels good. Now I am ready to bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers ,, I too did some laundry, I also Got my list together , tomorrow I need to make 15 pans of lasana for my Mother , For a function they are having while hearding dogs go through the field trials . We gotta cook it and dish it out , along with other things like cake Chili, soup, Cheesesteaks ,,, Its all for a sheephearding club,, But We said we would help and now the day has come , At least I get Hotel sex all weekend too ,, When not working of course


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I laundered yesterday, yeah baby, been kind of lazy today, haven't done anything extreme.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cheers ,, I too did some laundry, I also Got my list together , tomorrow I need to make 15 pans of lasana for my Mother , For a function they are having while hearding dogs go through the field trials . We gotta cook it and dish it out , along with other things like cake Chili, soup, Cheesesteaks ,,, Its all for a sheephearding club,, But We said we would help and now the day has come , At least I get Hotel sex all weekend too ,, When not working of course


15 pans? OMG that is a lot. Are you going to use those noodles you don't have to boil? I know I would 
Sounds good though, you will get to eat good and have the ever so loved hotel sex...gotta love hotel sex


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Not me, I didn't get shit done. I had to babysit so one of my good friends could go to court and when I got back we smoked a blunt and I have been worthless since. I took a long, hard weed nap, and now plan on getting on some laundry and the regular cleaning, even tho it is now dark here. Better late than never.

Watching Deja Vu with Denzel Washington tonite (DVD). I hope it is as good as I heard.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 5, 2008)

Wake n Bakers make me jealous during the week. See ya saturday am, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Chiceh, you look good in green!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 5, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Chiceh, you look good in green!



Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

Chiceh, not used to hearing from you during the week, nice to see you !!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh, not used to hearing from you during the week, nice to see you !!!


That what I was saying, I get jealous of you week day wake n bakers, lol. I can admit it, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, but it's nice to see you around. We have some fun conversations here in the morning, wish you could join in more often, since it's your thread and all.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry, but it's nice to see you around. We have some fun conversations here in the morning, wish you could join in more often, since it's your thread and all.


I wish I could join you everyday, lol. But someone has to make some money to keep things running, lol. Keep the thread alive, I luv it!.


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wish I could join you everyday, lol. But someone has to make some money to keep things running, lol. Keep the thread alive, I luv it!.


Dude, I love this site and most of the people on it.. I give you props for everything you've did cause if it werent for you I wouldn't have this hobby or these crazy convos..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 5, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Dude, I love this site and most of the people on it.. I give you props for everything you've did cause if it werent for you I wouldn't have this hobby or these crazy convos..


You should check out LiveChat some time, lol.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 5, 2008)

one bake and flake coming up


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya know, Chiceh, you are jealous, and I says you look good in green, meaning being jealous.

And it is good to see ya, c'mer and lemme give you a hug.....


(((Chiceh)))


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

Good morning everyone.
Busy day here today...starting early.

Wake n Bake


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still up from midmorning ramblings. 

Puff puff pass.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

why thank you, I will gladly take some of that! Puff puff pass

You were playing in the politics thread weren't you? Dangerous place...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Dares sharks in dem dare waters, matey, be sure of that! (Myself, Imma dragon. An rite now Imma draggin on this dewber...)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes they are some shark infested waters over there! I go there once in awhile, but, not often. Now, I know Miss will go there....she is so funny, she will get everyone all rowled up, I love reading over there when she is posting...she is very smart and witty...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, she has lightened up a thread or two, also. Course, it helps that I agree with her mosttimes.

Me, I just stir shit up. Sagittarian flaw.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

It keeps it lively!

Did you turn your horses out yet today?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, they stay out. They have 24 hour turnout, but they can get in the barn and in thier stall if they want. It is the last of the pretty days, and I am taking my littlest out on her horse if it doesn't rain. I am a big baby in the winter, they get a break all winter long, pretty much. 

Gotta go feed them breakfast in about an hour, tho.

Want some chocolate coffee? I wuz thinking about making some vegan fudge or brownies, too.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell yeah!! I am a chocolate freak!!

My work has been so slow....I am looking for a new job today. Something to offset my current job, which has been terrible here lately...no work, not nearly enough...Time to go back out in the real world....I am sort of excited


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Morning folks .. Im already stoned ,,just got into reading a story .....Whats up


----------



## vampyroswrath (Nov 6, 2008)

gotta get ready... t minus 1 minute remaining till im stoned


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Im already stoned ,,just got into reading a story .....Whats up


You better get started with your lasagna!!! I still can't get over having to make 15 pans....busy busy busy


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

vampyroswrath said:


> gotta get ready... t minus 1 minute remaining till im stoned


I am jealous! I have to wait until this afternoon....
Have fun though, nothing like wake n bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Im going to Sams Club At 10 am .. Im ready ,, Its no big thing ..Like you I used to own a pizzeria ( with a wood fired oven) Ive been cooking my whole life .. Its just the waiting part ..I have all comm stuff


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Mmmmm. Lasagna.
Vette, you have my sypathies, wish I could help with the eating part tho.



That does it! Now I got the munchies, time for the brownies. 

Nuttin like a brownie breakfast.




Sunny - Me, I wanna BLEED chocolate. My favorite, or maybe SECOND favorite chemical.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

I always used the noodles you don't have to boil first...They were at Sams Club. 
I don't miss those days....not even a little.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

I this was the oven we had . Welcome | Mugnaini.com. I loved the place , But my ex wife was robbing it blind , my partner did nothing , but complain and not show up .. so we sold it 2 yrs ago .. It was the best Pizza around , we were slinging 200-275 pies a day a week after opening


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont miss it .. Id rather marry my girl than marry another resturant


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

We still have the sign


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Now how can you throw a bachelorette/bachelor party for a resturant, I'd like to know.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Now how can you throw a bachelorette/bachelor party for a resturant, I'd like to know.


When you own a bussiness your married to it ,,You work it 16 hrs a day then go home and sleep it just to do it all again everyday .. Its a rough bracket . 80% profit but still your married to it


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a brick oven 4 stack....I was the pizza maker....I like consistency.
Too much work for me with little ones....
This was my pizzeria back in Maryland...
Don't miss it!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish I would of kept my sign!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had a brick oven 4 stack....I was the pizza maker....I like consistency.
> Too much work for me with little ones....
> This was my pizzeria back in Maryland...
> Don't miss it!



Thats cool .. Im happy now .. a whole lot less stress .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cool .. Im happy now .. a whole lot less stress .


Me too Vette! It is so much work, all of your time is there...you know, it has to be that way...everytime things would start to go good, my staff would pull their shit....It is a lot of work.

I really like the wood burning stove! Too cool. Did you make your own dough?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wish I would of kept my sign!



My ex partner has it ,, I kept the whole kitchen.. Thats why 15 pans is nothing , Im setting up a production line i can bake 4 pans at a time in the oven , So 4 runs of 4 and Im done . i have hotel pots I can cook 10lbs of pasta at a time and a great oven


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me too Vette! It is so much work, all of your time is there...you know, it has to be that way...everytime things would start to go good, my staff would pull their shit....It is a lot of work.
> 
> I really like the wood burning stove! Too cool. Did you make your own dough?




Yea we had a 80qt mixer.. Flour is like $70 a bag now did you know that 


That oven We used hardwood too heat it ,, Its at about 600 degree's . the pizza is done in under 4 min ,, 

I used fresh mozzarella .. sliced not shredded ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea we had a 80qt mixer.. Flour is like $70 a bag now did you know that
> 
> 
> That oven We used hardwood too heat it ,, Its at about 600 degree's . the pizza is done in under 4 min ,,
> ...


No I didn't know how much flour is now!

You were turning a hell of a lot more pies than myself....the money was in the pizza, not our other menu items...I loved getting big pizza orders. 
I did shred my mozzarella. I used 80% mozz. 20%provo. We made our own dough too. It was a learning experience, however, it is one I would never do again.
I wish I would of kept my pots and kitchen stuff, but, when I sold I sold it to Koreans that wanted the whole set up...I had to stay on with them for 6 months until they were comfortable. I since then learned they didn't make it, the place is now vacant....sad.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No I didn't know how much flour is now!
> 
> You were turning a hell of a lot more pies than myself....the money was in the pizza, not our other menu items...I loved getting big pizza orders.
> I did shred my mozzarella. I used 80% mozz. 20%provo. We made our own dough too. It was a learning experience, however, it is one I would never do again.
> I wish I would of kept my pots and kitchen stuff, but, when I sold I sold it to Koreans that wanted the whole set up...I had to stay on with them for 6 months until they were comfortable. I since then learned they didn't make it, the place is now vacant....sad.



Our place is still open new name but the oven is still there ,, It aint ever moving out of there ..Its huge and built into it , I would never do it again . but I would like to Build a nursery , My mom and I are in talks , she is going to retire In a few yrs and is buying the land next to ours , So we are looking at greenhouses


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an interview at 8am...I got to get going...
Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Our place is still open new name but the oven is still there ,, It aint ever moving out of there ..Its huge and built into it , I would never do it again . but I would like to Build a nursery , My mom and I are in talks , she is going to retire In a few yrs and is buying the land next to ours , So we are looking at greenhouses


You and I are alike. That is exactly what I would like to do with my brother. I hope you do it!!! I have looked at nurseries down here for sale, they are a dime a dozen and cheap...problem is I don't want to be here!!! When and if I ever get home, I am looking into doing that very thing too!!
Great minds think alike


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all. It's us (Gryphonn and Ph03nix). Looks like we're back online permanent...W00H00!!!

I'll show ya what we're smoking soon...

It's good to be back! Oh, and congrats to all you US voters who helped get Barack voted in.

Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You and I are alike. That is exactly what I would like to do with my brother. I hope you do it!!! I have looked at nurseries down here for sale, they are a dime a dozen and cheap...problem is I don't want to be here!!! When and if I ever get home, I am looking into doing that very thing too!!
> Great minds think alike


My mom is big into orchids ,, so She has a killer green thumb.. She dont know that I smoke weed . so I'll still have to sneak around that part . Just outta respect


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh Twisty, how great, see, things come back to you times three. I'm glad for you, how does it taste?





Sunnysideup said:


> Good for you Twisty, somehow you always prevail.
> I did pretty darn good today, I finished the whole house, working on the last load of laundry now, scheduled a tree guy to come do my trees this Friday, and it is only going on 4pm! Feels good. Now I am ready to bake


*The whole day turned into a clean blitz... a very odd day.....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Busy day here today...starting early.
> 
> Wake n Bake





korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Im already stoned ,,just got into reading a story .....Whats up


*Good sunny warm day all... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 6, 2008)

Morning fellow bakers, how is everyone today? Survivor tonight, woo hoo.


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning fellow bakers, how is everyone today? Survivor tonight, woo hoo.


Hell yeah I love survivor... Currently rooting for Ken the gamer XD.... Although he's on the loosing team at the moment but he's flying under the radar pretty good XD.. should last until the merge.. wewt!..

anyways... *yawn*.. morning felow bakers ... just fryin on a joint and rolling another as we speak.. just got me a little 20 but I'm set to get totally baked today... hope y'all are nice and stoned... lookin like another sunny day here =).. I'm stoked...

Love you RIU


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

Welp, I am back....I am looking for extra work since my work has been going to overseas contractors, argh. So I have 3 interviews today, the first one was at 8....I went in there with the brutal truth and I know I shocked him...it is for part time, hygienist. It was your typical interview until I started answering him. He said 'How is your dependability?" I said "Horrible, I may need off at a moments notice" He said "Do you further your education within this field?" I said "No, I hate this field." He said "okay, you aren't dependable and you obviously hate the profession you chose, why should I hire you?" Then I said "because I am the best" He said "Your hired"
I start Monday! Too cool, now I can cancel the other 2 interviews, I hate interviewing.

Happy Wake n Bake everyone! I am so in!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 6, 2008)

That's great Sunny, I'm glad you got it.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, 

Congrats, Sunny! 

I gotta put the word out for me a nursing job, the vet tech job I applied for I hadn't heard from. Wanted the vet job, I prefer animals to people, allus have.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Welp, I am back....I am looking for extra work since my work has been going to overseas contractors, argh. So I have 3 interviews today, the first one was at 8....I went in there with the brutal truth and I know I shocked him...it is for part time, hygienist. It was your typical interview until I started answering him. He said 'How is your dependability?" I said "Horrible, I may need off at a moments notice" He said "Do you further your education within this field?" I said "No, I hate this field." He said "okay, you aren't dependable and you obviously hate the profession you chose, why should I hire you?" Then I said "because I am the best" He said "Your hired"
> I start Monday! Too cool, now I can cancel the other 2 interviews, I hate interviewing.
> 
> Happy Wake n Bake everyone! I am so in!!!


*Way to go Sunny..... I'd love to be working again... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I always wanted to try the Vet Tech thing out.
Nursing is in demand and they make awesome money. 
I am sorry I didn't choose that route when I was in college.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Way to go Sunny..... I'd love to be working again... *


Thanks Twisty
I must admit, I am excited. I just went and got all my scrubs out...yeah, I am excited!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 6, 2008)

I just LUV workin in scrubs, it is like wearing sweatsuits or pajamas to work....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I just LUV workin in scrubs, it is like wearing sweatsuits or pajamas to work....


I like it because I don't have to think about what I am wearing to work. Grab and go....simple. It is a no thought process, right up my alley


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 6, 2008)

Now days they make cute scrubs, not like years ago when they were so plain and boring.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

The game has began.. I have my water on all is ready .. Time to pump out 14 pans of Lasana Im doing 4 at a time .. Im baking drinking rum and cokes and got 6 grams of shrooms ready to go ... Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 6, 2008)

Well Vette is bustling around today. Not me, I think I'm sick, I think I might have the flu or something. My daughter works with kids, I'm pointing at her as the carrier. Blah.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well Vette is bustling around today. Not me, I think I'm sick, I think I might have the flu or something. My daughter works with kids, I'm pointing at her as the carrier. Blah.....



Bummer Miss... sorry to hear that .. But good news is coming ..I can feel it ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 6, 2008)

oh yes, in my foul feeling stupor I forgot about that, that perks me up. Damn I hope someone put the Netflix in the mailbox for me or someone who isn't me is going to drive across town later to mail thoe babies.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bummer Miss... sorry to hear that .. But good news is coming ..I can feel it ...


sounds like ur in for a wild ride vette, lol.

bought to have some grand daddy, i bought an icy optimo to roll it up in. ever tried icy optimos? you probably don't smoke blunts, but try it out..go to ur nearest liquor store and buy one..let me know what you think, i think mint+weed = amazing..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The game has began.. I have my water on all is ready .. Time to pump out 14 pans of Lasana Im doing 4 at a time .. Im baking drinking rum and cokes and got 6 grams of shrooms ready to go ... Cheers


Damn Vette! You know I always tease you about being your sister....there really might be something to it!!! You cook like me!! I WISH I WAS THERE..



misshestermoffitt said:


> Well Vette is bustling around today. Not me, I think I'm sick, I think I might have the flu or something. My daughter works with kids, I'm pointing at her as the carrier. Blah.....


Hope you feel better! Every time one of my kids would come home with a sniffle I knew I would soon be sick...take vitamins


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

Good morning my fellow stoners!

Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

*Morning Sunny.... I'm off for a flu shot soon.... So no bake till I'm back....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you are smarter than me Twisty!! Good for you. The flu I just got over was a killer! Go get that needle and get back here and bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow what a night 
Im hung over today


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

Morning wake and bake, feeling much better today, woot woot. 

Vette how'd the lasagne bake off go? Everything taken care of?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 7, 2008)

Twisty- Poor baby! I hate needles. Prolly the only thing that kept me a smoker all these years, even a buzz wasn't worth a needle. (shudders)
Don't ask me why I got so much ink, tho (tattoos). I am a big baby even with them.

Sunny- I dunno, last year they didn't get the rite one for the vaccine, and a bunch of people who got the shot still got sick. Me, I never get that stuff, I figure what doesn't kill me makes me stronger. But I also have an herbal remedy that keeps me from ever getting sick, it seems. Called Manroot Tonic.


Vette- Hmmmmm, what did YOU get into last nite? Did your lasagna win? (Getting hungry again.) I drank one of those Smirnoff 'Raz'es last nite and they sucked. Back to beer!


Getting in the net time I can, we are going out on the horses as a family, prolly do the picnic thing. I have a fucked up elbow, so I can't ride (*bleep bleep bleep*) but I am walking the horse that the girls are gonna ride. Then we gotta get hooked up and I gotta get crickets for the friggin pac man frog. 

Here is the last, puffin in ya'lls honor!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

Try the Bacardi Raz, they are much better. I used to drink those, yummy. ('round here we call those drinks "girl beer" ) 

Here Puff, hit this


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bake, feeling much better today, woot woot.
> 
> Vette how'd the lasagne bake off go? Everything taken care of?


Its done .. well almost I have to do 4 spinach and mushroom ones .Im doing them in a few .. I made 14 regular .


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

I ate some shrooms also yesterday .. Whoa ... It was insane ,, had the visuals and all .. very intense I looked at the pasta and it looked like worms .. I took a seat for an hr ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

So with the schrooms and all, is any of that lasagne "special" ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So with the schrooms and all, is any of that lasagne "special" ?



Oh no .. The Special ones are all gone now .. I been eating them for two weeks now . and gave my brother in law some .. I killed them off last night drank 4-5 large rum and cokes .. and smoked a bunch of bowls .. Im hurting today ,, The booze kills me Im not a big drinker anymore


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't drank for 2 1/2 years, I can't imagine the hangover if I started again, no thanks, I'll stick with weed. 

So are you leaving today for the weekend festivities?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I haven't drank for 2 1/2 years, I can't imagine the hangover if I started again, no thanks, I'll stick with weed.
> 
> So are you leaving today for the weekend festivities?



Yea about 3:30 ...I still have a bunch of stuff to do ,, but im a lazy ass right now ,,I got laundry in , Gotta get my clothes ready , do 4 more pans . whew I hate myself for drinking ,,


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh no .. The Special ones are all gone now .. I been eating them for two weeks now . and gave my brother in law some .. I killed them off last night drank 4-5 large rum and cokes .. and smoked a bunch of bowls .. Im hurting today ,, The booze kills me Im not a big drinker anymore


*Back from flu shot... nice to live next to my Dr.. makes life easier....
I'm the same now vette..I used to suck back 24 no problem..(yeah I could drink)...now I'll drink that in a month or so....Just don't bounce back either.... fuck vette...we're heading for the rocking chairs... 
"what's that sonny...have to speak up...I'm deef ya know"
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

That is why I quit, my hangovers were getting into the 2 day length and it just wasn't worth the fun anymore. I'm having lazy time right now too, I gotta pick up my girlie from work in about 30 from her first part of the day, after I do that, we bake a bit and then maybe she'll help me take down these halloween decorations. 

Yesterday I was sick and sleeping and when I woke up she had the kitchen spotless, trash out, netflix in mail box and chili for dinner in the crock pot and had went back for her second part of her split shift. What a wonderful daughter !!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Try the Bacardi Raz, they are much better. I used to drink those, yummy. ('round here we call those drinks "girl beer" )
> 
> Here Puff, hit this


Oh, thank you!

Vette, bless your heart. Doncha know when you do shrooms and shit you can't feel yourself getting as drunk as you really are? I remember doin acid and drinkin my ass off, thinkin 'boy am I holdin my likker good tonite,' but it was the acid, and when I felt it, I had alcohol poisoning (bad). 

I'm wicha Twist and Vette. Me old lady. Cold weather comin, makin my lumbago act up.....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

*I guess when all is said and done..its better then not getting old... *


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 7, 2008)

morning yall. how is everyone? i'm cilling wakin and vapin


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got to get a vape.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

I need Tylenol..........................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

Ibuprofin works better as an anti-inflamatory, tylenol is aecetiminiphin, not as good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ibuprofin works better as an anti-inflamatory, tylenol is aecetiminiphin, not as good.



I have that ... Im eating a few ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

drink some milk or eat something, ibuprofin is hard on your stomach. Damn stiff hands, I keep having to come back and correct words. I hate this freaking arthritis that is setting in, blah.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL i just had some Lasana ..LOl it came out good


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've got to get a vape.....


yes you do. I love mine.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 7, 2008)

Morning all, Ph03nix and I are up. It's just after midnight where we are (8th Nov). We're watching the V8 Supercars on TV, live from Bahrain...

So a Good Wake and Bake to ya's.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

When I am hungover I will take Phentermine. It gets me wired so I can keep moving.
I will also take Excedrin, it will give me a boost...wash it down with Red Bull....you might still feel like shit but you will get whatever you need done.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Im lost ,, But making great time ....






NOT ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

Get some caffeine in you. Just keep moving.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I need Tylenol..........................


*Don't take them...google tylenol liver toxicity......that can screw up your liver with just one usage... Have a hairy dog man...
You've put a bee up my ass with all the pasta talk .... I make a good one two.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Im making the Mushroom spinach ones Now ..I'll be Back ..


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 7, 2008)

good morning fellow wakebakers..i got head last night! it was funny. it happened behind a Target in a parking lot. she was going at it and than about 8 mins in this HUGE ass truck pulled in with HID foglights and high beams..dude snuck up next to my car, parked right in front of my door (imagine sitting in ur driver seat and someone to your left parks their car facing your driver door..) and he turned on all his high beams at [email protected]! scared the fuck out of her, she looked like a deer caught in the headlights..it was hilarious cuz my manhood was in her mouth and she was trying to talk..we left after that tho. 

i reallllly want to get head while i smoke a blunt, that must feel amazing..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> good morning fellow wakebakers..i got head last night! it was funny. it happened behind a Target in a parking lot. she was going at it and than about 8 mins in this HUGE ass truck pulled in with HID foglights and high beams..dude snuck up next to my car, parked right in front of my door (imagine sitting in ur driver seat and someone to your left parks their car facing your driver door..) and he turned on all his high beams at [email protected]! scared the fuck out of her, she looked like a deer caught in the headlights..it was hilarious cuz my manhood was in her mouth and she was trying to talk..we left after that tho.
> 
> i reallllly want to get head while i smoke a blunt, that must feel amazing..



Now that I know this my day is complete


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

*I had a similar incident.. we were out in the woods (younger days)..I was muff..well I looked like I was trying to crawl back into the womb... so I hear this twig snap I look up and see a family (2 parents, 3 kids and gramps) staring at us...my girlfriend tried to sit up but I was having nothing to do with that..so I just buried my head and waited for them to leave..... talk about a mood killer....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine too, like I really care about some random dude getting head behind a target store, can you say hooker? 




korvette1977 said:


> Now that I know this my day is complete


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 7, 2008)

Morning gents =).. ladies.. not baked yet but rolling as we speak ^_^.. some good dank... time to watc hanother cartoon and laugh my ass off.. rofl


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mine too, like I really care about some random dude getting head behind a target store, can you say hooker?



I wonder if she is the type he will take home to momma ... ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder how many teeth she has, "one two, skip a few, three four, ain't got no more......."


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wonder how many teeth she has, "one two, skip a few, three four, ain't got no more......."



Thats just wrong ,, Ive Heard that some Lot Lizards are Nice Girls ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

But the ones with all their teeth tend to be cops...... 

You've heard that saying "shes so pretty she must be a cop"


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> But the ones with all their teeth tend to be cops......
> 
> You've heard that saying "shes so pretty she must be a cop"



I'll take your word for it ,,, The ones without teeth offer GUMBYS


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

*What's she mumbling about ?????? *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

Some loser at the top of the last page talking about his blowjob last night, first we didnt care, then we decided to mock the whole scenerio.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bow Chicka Bow Wow ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your take on this Kaylee Anthony that is missing in Florida? Just asking because they are talking about it on CNN right now. I think the mom killed the little girl because she got in the way of her party lifestyle. How sad, what a bitch, she should be shot !!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 7, 2008)

I dunno, I think the whole thing stinks to high heaven, the mom was lying too, she said she hadn't heard anything then the phone call was aired and she was sayin she DID know Kaylee was missing long before she started to raise a fuss. First she practically fingers her daughter, then she starts lying. WHole thing is a big mess.

I think the girl died, tho whether or not it was an accident would be in question. We ain't gonna get a strait answer from the family, we autta see that now.

I did think it bizarre that they could try someone for murder with no body, weapon, or any other physical evidence. Scary.




As far as the blow job guy, poor guy needs to pay for alot more.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

Caylees mom did it....they found dna in the trunk of her car and she has mental issues.
It is pretty clear that she killed her daughter, to me atleast....then again I was convinced Dale Fullwood killed little Coral Rose Fullwood, the whole community here thought he killed her...we just got a dna match in that case and he didn't do it...I still hate him and hope he gets fucked in the ass daily in jail...he is a pedophile and a piece of shit...I think everyone in this town knows I hate him...but, yeah I do think Caylees mother killed her. She will talk sooner or later, my guess more later though.


----------



## NLseeker (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think her kid is dead. She is being too casual about the whole thing. Based on her supposed financial problems, I wouldn't be surprised if the child was sold. 

I am not sure if she is party animal ? I couldn't find the picture of her with her flapjacks sticking out...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

that thought crossed my mind too....she sold her...but then they found that dna in the trunk of her car, I don't know. It doesn't look good.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 7, 2008)

That is what my hubby thought too, was that she sold the child.


Either way, she is a liar and if she REALLY doesn't have anything to hide she mite start by telling, I don't know, the TRUTH?

Course, it ain't like duckin the truth is some kind of national pastime......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

I know her friend wanted to adopt Caylee and she agreed at one point.
Then the friend said she abruptly changed her mind, which leads me to believe that she found a way of selling her. Then they announce they found Caylees DNA in the trunk...I don't know, I hope that little girl is okay but my gut tells me she is gone.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope so too. Bad enough we have sickos wanting to steal and rape and kill our kids, we gotta worry about the mothers?

Bad, bad stuff in the world, people. We should do something.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Puff! Did you go riding today?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 7, 2008)

I am sooooo waking n baking tomorrow morning. Right now, it is my after work n bake, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 7, 2008)

Sunny - Well, I didn't ride, but I led the horse my girls rode on. My right elbow is really messed up, I have been popping ibuprofens like m&ms rite now, so I cuddn't really ride, and I had to lead the horse with my left hand the whole way. But the girls had a blast, and hubby had fun (I trained his mare for him, when she does good it makes me look good. And I look GOOD.) I will prolly be all healed up in time for the cold, goddamnit.



Chiceh - Smoke for me, I didn't get hooked up and I am out.

Horrors!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 8, 2008)

AhhhhhHAhahahahahah. Goooooood Moooooorning RIU. 0330 NYC wake and bake and fried. I fecking love Saturdays. There's is no head better than the early morning bake. No shit. Where's the Trichs? Pass the bong silly rabbitt. Thier definetly not for kids.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

harmp. I am out, no bakey for me today. Wish I did, a little hung over this morning, and it would SHORE help.

Oh well, good thing I ain't how I used to be. Fuckin shit has dried up out here. Bad enough when I don't have the funds for some reason and can't hook up, but it is REALLY aggrivating when I have the money but can't find it.


Spending the day with the horses again, getting in as much fun as I can, before the cold comes and my chicken ass is in for the winter (I am old now and I REALLY don't like the cold.) Next week I start my full time nursing gig, joy oh joy. Working my way back up the chain is frustrating, particularly since I was 3 months from being there when I dropped outta med school in my 20s. I was such a dumbass, now ALL my training is comin outta my own pocket, since I dropped out and can't get the Paile Grant now.

Lesse, is there anything else I can complain about this morning? Anybody got some cheese, cuz I brought the whine today.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning.
Wake n Bake

Sorry it is dry in your area Puff, hopefully you will find some soon!

I am going kayaking this morning before it gets too hot...
Then this afternoon I am picking my Dad up from the airport, he is going to visit or should I say he is coming to make sure I am living correctly...Either way he will be here today. Other than that, nothing is going on!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

WAKE N BAKE! I made it. Damn that was a long week, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning chichi!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Good morning chichi!!!


Good morning, I will see you in livechat as soon as java downloads. I had to wipe another computer and load windows again, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

Wake and bake, it's a pajama party today !!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wake and bake, it's a pajama party today !!!


I am still in mine, lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

me too, it's chily outside today, I was already out chasing a cat around the yard that escaped. Damn cat, lived in our front yard for 5 days, wanting in, wanting in, wanting in. Now that he lives here he wants out, out, out. Make up your mind !!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> me too, it's chily outside today, I was already out chasing a cat around the yard that escaped. Damn cat, lived in our front yard for 5 days, wanting in, wanting in, wanting in. Now that he lives here he wants out, out, out. Make up your mind !!!


 
Mydogs are wrestling around as well. I am chillin listening to a cool tune, lol. 

YouTube - Old School-Hedley


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

*Wake & ....
My cat controls everything here...in, out..back in..out .. I guess I'm lucky its a balcony and not a yard....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

Why you frowning Twisty, are you out of weed again? I'm starting to think you are my neighbor especially with the lame weed situation around here. 


My cats aren't allowed out, but try telling Tiger that, he's such an ass.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why you frowning Twisty, are you out of weed again? I'm starting to think you are my neighbor especially with the lame weed situation around here.
> 
> 
> My cats aren't allowed out, but try telling Tiger that, he's such an ass.


*Waaaaa !!! Out again...I'm a big smoker... Waaaaa !!*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

I understand, we're some fiends around here too, no big deal, I'm the last to judge people on the amount they smoke, because I know how much I smoke. 

Sorry for your drought troubles.......it sucks, I'm well aware. Do you at least have an indoor grow going or something?


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, it seems our luck has turned for the better. We're smoking some nice medicine at the moment. Wake n bake at 1:10am 9th Nov. Hi all!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I understand, we're some fiends around here too, no big deal, I'm the last to judge people on the amount they smoke, because I know how much I smoke.
> 
> Sorry for your drought troubles.......it sucks, I'm well aware. Do you at least have an indoor grow going or something?


*I've got a couple started..... Oh well a break is good sometimes.....(yeah right)...
I just keep saying that to myself....... Nice weed Gryphonn.... it's going to take a wee bit of time to get there though.......
*


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone.. Hope things are going well for all of you..

Wake-n-bakes are lovely.

Before 10a.m is my modo

Oh and yesterday was my last day wake-n-baking on the weekdays anymore, it blows..

Happy smoking people


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What is your take on this Kaylee Anthony that is missing in Florida? Just asking because they are talking about it on CNN right now. I think the mom killed the little girl because she got in the way of her party lifestyle. How sad, what a bitch, she should be shot !!!


wtf? could you talk any more shit? i was telling a funny story about what happened last night. umad cuz im getting my rocks off and you're still home with your rabbit watching gay porn?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I had a similar incident.. we were out in the woods (younger days)..I was muff..well I looked like I was trying to crawl back into the womb.**.. so I hear this twig snap I look up and see a family (2 parents, 3 kids and gramps) staring at us...my girlfriend tried to sit up but I was having nothing to do with that..so I just buried my head and waited for them to leave..... talk about a mood killer....*


ROFL twisty i love you


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> ROFL twisty i love you


*Hey man... glad you approve... a true story also...... There was one time at a family function I went to tear off a strip with the GF..half way through her little 5 yr old sister pops up from under the bed, goes screaming downstairs and leaves the god damn door open....... Twistys had to fight for every piece of ass...it seems.. Easier to nail a roast with a cut to a tree........ Hmmmmm ??*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> wtf? could you talk any more shit? i was telling a funny story about what happened last night. umad cuz im getting my rocks off and you're still home with your rabbit watching gay porn?


What is your fucking problem? The post you quoted had NOTHING to do with you, unless you are the one that killed Kaylee. If you are gonna bitch her out, at least post the right quote.

And YOU were the one talking about blow jobs behind the Target, you need the bunny porn more than she does....


God, is he like having PMS now or what?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Twisty, I am right there widcha on being out, and none in site. Fucking wire tapping, it is getting harder and harder to hook up. 

And my hubby knows what you mean, we have trouble getting it together too. Once, when he and I first met, I was right in the middle of polishing his knob and his son (who was like 8 at the time) walks right in on us. Hubby throws the blanket over me, and his son is babbling away about something to do with his remote car, and hubby was chatting about it, and my muffled voice from the covers was 'can we talk about this later?' I was about to suffocate.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> What is your fucking problem? The post you quoted had NOTHING to do with you, unless you are the one that killed Kaylee. If you are gonna bitch her out, at least post the right quote.
> 
> And YOU were the one talking about blow jobs behind the Target, you need the bunny porn more than she does....
> 
> ...


o ok i miss quoted. am i having a pms? no you dipshit i'm fucking defensive. all i did was post a fucking story and then some random with the same join date as me and 5x times the post comes in and talks shit for no reason. don't like it? it's none of your business so stay the fuck out of it. and fyi, a rabbit is a sex toy if you didn't get the reference. i'm not hostile by any means but when people talk out the side of their neck for no specific reason or purpose and ruins the whole mood of the conversation they deserve to get scolded,,and then act like nothing was said? fuck that.

Rabbit Vibrator - TheRabbitVibrator.com


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Look, I am tryin to stay halfway civil on Chiceh's thread, if you wanna start something with ME, dickslapper, you mite wind up biting off more than you can chew. i consider Miss Hester a friend, and you ain't talkin no shit to her on a PUBLIC forum and think I ain't gonna speak in her defense if I so choose. If you are SO worried about 'stayin outta it' maybe YOU shudda pmed HER about it. Otherwise, YOU shud be the one to stay outt it, she made a joke about it (as did others, INCLUDING me) and if you are gonna post shit like that you better grow a sense of humor about it, and fast. 

I will let you off with a warning. Consider YOURSELF 'scolded.'

Don't push it.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, btw, I know what the fuck a rabbit is.

If you are a guy, how do you know so much about them? Got one yourself? Like a good ol' jab now and then?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Oh, btw, I know what the fuck a rabbit is.
> 
> If you are a guy, how do you know so much about them? Got one yourself? Like a good ol' jab now and then?


Lol you're a fucking fruitcake kid. Does Miss Hester suck your dick and make you space cakes? 

And wtf? Dickslapper? More than I can chew? Are you a baby boomer? Sigh. 

And, like I said. It's not that hard to stay the fuck out of business when it's not yours. And I can take a joke--but she simply mocked and chided me for posting a simple story, but didn't do shit to Twisty for practically saying the same shit. So get her tits out of your mouth, grow a sack, shut the fuck up, and quit your bullshit heroics. Instead of being the internet white knight hoping to crush some e-pussy, how about you just...let it go?



End of discussion, move on


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> o ok i miss quoted. am i having a pms? no you dipshit i'm fucking defensive. all i did was post a fucking story and then some random with the same join date as me and 5x times the post comes in and talks shit for no reason. don't like it? it's none of your business so stay the fuck out of it. and fyi, a rabbit is a sex toy if you didn't get the reference. i'm not hostile by any means but when people talk out the side of their neck for no specific reason or purpose and ruins the whole mood of the conversation they deserve to get scolded,,and then act like nothing was said? fuck that.
> 
> Rabbit Vibrator - TheRabbitVibrator.com


 
You must have some bigs balls are not not very intelligent. How dare you jack my thread with your bullshit.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

I like to Wake N Bake. I did it this morning. infact, I'm doing it now.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Twisty, I am right there widcha on being out, and none in site. Fucking wire tapping, it is getting harder and harder to hook up.
> 
> And my hubby knows what you mean, we have trouble getting it together too. Once, when he and I first met, I was right in the middle of polishing his knob and his son (who was like 8 at the time) walks right in on us. Hubby throws the blanket over me, and his son is babbling away about something to do with his remote car, and hubby was chatting about it, and my muffled voice from the covers was 'can we talk about this later?' I was about to suffocate.


* Funny stuff..... little kids can tie you up talking..my friend told me he got caught in his zipper as his daughter walks in..so he's there dying and she's babbling away....... He's trying to get the crisis solved..she wants the history of the world.... Got to love them..*




Chiceh said:


> You must have some bigs balls are not not very intelligent. How dare you jack my thread with your bullshit.


*Go git him Chiceh.......

Hey where's korvette ????? 
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

yeouch......


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You must have some bigs balls are not not very intelligent. How dare you jack my thread with your bullshit.


YouTube - Warren G - Regulate


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> YouTube - Warren G - Regulate


 
Haha Thanks , now that we are back to the Wake n Baking, lol


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

can't we all just toke and joke?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> can't we all just toke and joke?


 
I am way ahead of you, lol. Just don't jack my thread wth bullshit, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

bullshit, lol. 

{jacked}

j/k, what's your favorite color chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> bullshit, lol.
> 
> {jacked}
> 
> j/k, what's your favorite color chiceh?


 
My favorite colour is purple. What's yours?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

Green, Emerald, Verdant. they're all good.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

after my wake and bake this morning i couldnt figure out why the remote control for the t.v. didnt work.

it was set to v.c.r.

dont you hate when that happens?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

lol yeah :\


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> after my wake and bake this morning i couldnt figure out why the remote control for the t.v. didnt work.
> 
> it was set to v.c.r.
> 
> dont you hate when that happens?


 
Or when you try to turn the tv off with the phone, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Or when you try to turn the tv off with the phone, lol.


or instead of changing the channel you blast the volume?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

how bout when you accidentally put metal stuff in the microwave?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 8, 2008)

Metal in the microwave is terrible, it sounds like the whole thing is going to explode.
I blew up my vacuum today....It made a real loud BOOM and then a spit of fire and then it died Now, I hate that....

Just dropped my Dad off at his hotel and I am baking before we go to dinner...So this is my Wake n Bake mid day break


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

lol, no one knows that inanimate objects can die. clearly your vacuum cried for help, then spat fire in anger and died. :3


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Metal in the microwave is terrible, it sounds like the whole thing is going to explode.
> I blew up my vacuum today....It made a real loud BOOM and then a spit of fire and then it died Now, I hate that....
> 
> Just dropped my Dad off at his hotel and I am baking before we go to dinner...So this is my Wake n Bake mid day break


ask your dad to lift you a new vacuum.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

(bashful) Sorry, Chiceh, for letting things getting steamed on your thread. Please forgive me. (Beatings are ok, just PLEEZE tie me up first, so I can get SOMETHING outta it).


Oh, for the record, tho. I AM A CHIC. Jeesh.

Now then, I have just recently gotten back from TRYIN to hook up, waste of fuckin time. Maybe my gangsta will come thru, I HOPE so. 

My kids have kids over. I am overrun by rugrats and nose miners, HELP!!!!!!! And no weed, (sobbing sound)......


Oh, one story about being so high....... I answered the phone, cuddn't undestand why his voice was so faint and hard to hear, then my brother turned the phone over for me, I had the mouthpart in my ear. Silly ol' dragon.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> (bashful) Sorry, Chiceh, for letting things getting steamed on your thread. Please forgive me. (Beatings are ok, just PLEEZE tie me up first, so I can get SOMETHING outta it).
> 
> 
> Oh, for the record, tho. I AM A CHIC. Jeesh.
> ...


No worries about the thread, I took care of it. 
Can I still tie you up though?, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

<3 forgiveness.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> (bashful) Sorry, Chiceh, for letting things getting steamed on your thread. Please forgive me. (Beatings are ok, just PLEEZE tie me up first, so I can get SOMETHING outta it).
> Oh, for the record, tho. I AM A CHIC. Jeesh.
> Now then, I have just recently gotten back from TRYIN to hook up, waste of fuckin time. Maybe my gangsta will come thru, I HOPE so.
> My kids have kids over. I am overrun by rugrats and nose miners, HELP!!!!!!! And no weed, (sobbing sound)......
> Oh, one story about being so high....... I answered the phone, cuddn't undestand why his voice was so faint and hard to hear, then my brother turned the phone over for me, I had the mouthpart in my ear. Silly ol' dragon.



*Lol.... beating... I just had the girl down the hall pop in with twistables.. God love her..kiss-ass*



ALX420 said:


> <3 forgiveness.


*T'is a virtue...*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Rippin Korn CD as we speak, so awesome.

Chiceh- PLEEZE!!!!!!! Can't help I am a freak, ya know. And, if you could, can you wear a little strap outfit, maybe something with a whip? PLEEZE????


Twisty- I am really happy for you. Seems my gansta gonna come thru for me, tho it mite be awhile....... Waitin and waitin and waitin, Im gonna be fucked if she starts stuffin coke up her nose (shuddn't speak like that, ain't like I never did it) and I hafta wait till tomarrow. Is there a BBB for drug dealers? Perhaps we should start one here?

I am such a sick puppy. I need therapy, but I go thru them (therapists) like books of papers.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Rippin Korn CD as we speak, so awesome.
> 
> Chiceh- PLEEZE!!!!!!! Can't help I am a freak, ya know. And, if you could, can you wear a little strap outfit, maybe something with a whip? PLEEZE????
> 
> ...


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> puffdamagikdragon said:
> 
> 
> > Rippin Korn CD as we speak, so awesome.
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that guy was going to get so bent about me joking about his target bj. Sorry Chiceh, I didn't expect such a childish reaction. Jeez.......

Thanks for the defense Puff, some people, damn.....


Twisty, Vette if off on his weekend of Lasagne serving and hotel sex. I'm sure he'll be back around tomorrow night or Monday morning.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Will black leather work for you?


Chiceh, you are SUCH a tease. Gettin me all hot and bothered and all.


Black leather is DA SHYT! And I bet you would whip me good.

Bad dragon, bad dragon. And you look mahvelous, btw.





Miss Hester- Anytime, baby. You got a dragon on your side, there is no turnin back now.


Oh, and I am NOW in the process of ripping the Gorillaz. Yeahhhhh.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

i got sunshine in a bag.




a gallon size ziplock.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Sigh, still waitin for my sunshine.

and I am SO useless, but not for long!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

That's a cool song !


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 8, 2008)

shouldnt that be who would JC bong?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

You mean What's in JC's bong?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha ha, snort.

I am done rippin now. Funny thing, Jesus' first miracle was to turn water into wine, musta not had issues with partying...... But I won't go into that now...... 

Not rippin anything now, hubby sleepin and I must be quiet. Kids are playin Spiro and I am left alone for a few precious minutes, before someone pokes someone in the eye, or so-and-so took the controller from me....... It's all fun and games then mom goes ape-shit and locks herself in the bathroom with a quarrentine sign on the door...... Jk. (or am I......)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning everyone!
Wake n Bake


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning! It's 10:45pm on the 9th Nov here, but we'll wake n bake early again


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> Wake n Bake


*Morning.... Wake, bake & WTF...... Last night the neighbor popped in with her dog..
today in the light of day I see everything is covered in mud..... bed, chairs, floor.. son of a bitch..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Morning! It's 10:45pm on the 9th Nov here, but we'll wake n bake early again


*9th...7:43 am.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning.... Wake, bake & WTF...... Last night the neighbor popped in with her dog..
> today in the light of day I see everything is covered in mud..... bed, chairs, floor.. son of a bitch..
> *


Morning Twisty!
But did the neighbor with the muddy dog bring you some treats? If the answer is yes be happy you got mud! 
It is a pain in the ass when they track muck all through the house, I hate it...I blew my vacuum up yesterday cleaning up after animals


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty!
> But did the neighbor with the muddy dog bring you some treats? If the answer is yes be happy you got mud!
> It is a pain in the ass when they track muck all through the house, I hate it...I blew my vacuum up yesterday cleaning up after animals



I am awake and I am baked tyvm!!

Hey when I was growing up in Northern US, we had a mud room and my parents were big about Japanese style of house footwear. Outdoor shoes and indoor shoes, no compromising on that one. It worked really well for mud.... to this day I am mostly barefoot. Thanks mom & dad, I luv it.


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

I grew up in the woods, so a mud room was a must. We were never allowed to wear shoes past the mud room....I don't have a mud room here, no need for one, there is not that much mud...too hot, just a bunch of clay balls.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Animals are tryin to tell you not to worry about silly things like cleaning. They are right. Lets focus on what's important...... A buzz!

My kid's cat loves to get high. I never blew it at her, but she kept getting in my lap when I would smoke, now she likes to get right in my face, so I finally blew some in her face. Now we have this 'thing' when I smoke, she gets up in my face, I shotgun her, and she just sits in my lap and enjoys the buzz, then hits her kitty food afterawhile. 




Glad you liked the Rainbow Bridge thread, Sunny. I thought you mite like that. Ignore the ones that don't understand us, I do. I get alot of heat for my involvement with the anti-slaughter movement (worse of all, from so-called horse enthusiasts!) but us dragons have flame resistant skin, ya know. Just send the killer cockatoo after anyone that fucks with you, that'll teach 'em.....


Sorry 'bout the mud, Twisty. Hope you ain't got white carpets or nuttin, dems is a bitch to keep clean. Hope you finally got hooked up, too!

Marnin, Gryphon! Tokey toke!


Got hooked up, so here. Pass this on......(coff coff)


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I grew up in the woods, so a mud room was a must. We were never allowed to wear shoes past the mud room....I don't have a mud room here, no need for one, there is not that much mud...too hot, just a bunch of clay balls.


Are there any clay dicks to go along with the balls?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Are there any clay dicks to go along with the balls?


LOL there are! Clay dick, balls, taints....all over the place here...it is Florida after all!

The bird in my avy, Ozzie, he likes getting stoned too. He likes to eat buds and stems...I came home one day to find that he broke out of his cage and he ate atleast an ounce of my shit....rushed him to the vet, the vet said he was fine, just stoned....Damn bird. I do save my stems and seeds for the birds they really like them. My cat doesn't like to get stoned she avoids the smoke, now put a rum and coke down and go to the bathroom she will be all in that shit.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

I bet the vet got a kick outta that one.
Shit, doc, the bird ate my stash......

When I was a vet tech these college kids brought in this cat that was seriously fucked up, eyes all dialated and shit, making the weirdest noises you ever heard, and the vet, who knew I partied, asked me if I mite know what he was 'on' (in private) and I said it looked like the cat was trippin. Turns out the cat got into acid AND coke, some asshole at a party dropped drops into the cat's eyes and shoved a line of coke in his mouth. I will give the kids credit, they were worried about the cat. But they looked real worried when they admitted it and told us the story, like the cops were gonna bust down the exam room door at any minute. But the cat was fine in a day or two, and me and the vet had a good laugh over it.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning all, Wake n Bake time. Who wants to come clean my house? cause I don't want to do it.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

High dare, Chiceh! Here, take this.


Not me, I am hidin from my own house today. If I can ever get off this computer, I am hidin in the barn! But don't tell anyone.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning all, Wake n Bake time. Who wants to come clean my house? cause I don't want to do it.


I would but I have my Dad in town....that is my excuse
Don't blow a vacuum up like I did yesterday, argh.....
I am baking with you this morning


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> High dare, Chiceh! Here, take this.
> 
> 
> Not me, I am hidin from my own house today. If I can ever get off this computer, I am hidin in the barn! But don't tell anyone.



Thanks puffy, I am in my garage, ssssshhhhh I am hiding too, lol I can not figure out how this place gets so messy. It's the kid for sure, lol 



Sunnysideup said:


> I would but I have my Dad in town....that is my excuse
> Don't blow a vacuum up like I did yesterday, argh.....
> I am baking with you this morning


Sure sure, excuses excuses, lol. 

Why don't you guys come to livechat?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

almost wake n bake time


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Dingdang java thing won't load. Something about an extant module.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks puffy, I am in my garage, ssssshhhhh I am hiding too, lol I can not figure out how this place gets so messy. It's the kid for sure, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gone in there a few times...I think it is just not my 'thing' so to speak.
But, atleast I have tried!



mane2008 said:


> almost wake n bake time


Hey Mane!!!! I don't think I have ever seen you in here before! I love it here, it is a safe, nice place to play in...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been in here a couple times

How are things going?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Whazzup, Mane?

Here, have some of this. Got hooked up last nite, though it was gonna be swag, but it is right danky!


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good now that I woke up lol..

Had a dream my pops killed my plants and didnt give a fuck..forcing me to start over which I wasnt gonna do lol... I was thinking about getting more space...Anyways glad that was a dream lol..

WAKE N BAKEY


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

why thank you

I need to start rolling my fatties again


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Good now that I woke up lol..
> 
> Had a dream my pops killed my plants and didnt give a fuck..forcing me to start over which I wasnt gonna do lol... I was thinking about getting more space...Anyways glad that was a dream lol..
> 
> WAKE N BAKEY


I seriously never seen you before on here lol, nice avatar.
Bad dreams blow


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> why thank you
> 
> I need to start rolling my fatties again


Did you rolll that blunt today in your avatar?


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I seriously never seen you before on here lol, nice avatar.
> Bad dreams blow


Haha, well wassup Mane..Names Mystery

But yeah bro, they suck..
Goin to wake n bake now to get it off my mind lol


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Did you rolll that blunt today in your avatar?


naw that one is like 2weeks old. Can't find my girl digi-cam to take pics.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Haha, well wassup Mane..Names Mystery
> 
> But yeah bro, they suck..
> Goin to wake n bake now to get it off my mind lol


Ima start hitting the bowl in like 20.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

What a nitemare! You need a dreamcatcher......

Hi, Mystery, wakey bakey!

Seein Mane's blunt always makes me jones when I am out......


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> almost wake n bake time


Hey hey, my mane man, sup. 



Mystery101 said:


> Good now that I woke up lol..
> 
> Well fire it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning everyone, wake and bake and then I have to make all this breakfast, people are going to start showing up looking for their Sunday food and I'm not anywhere near the kitchen.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

was good Chiceh


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Hay, MissH, here ya go.....

Me and Chiceh are hidin today, wanna hide out with us?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

I am sooooo hungry...I wish I could go to Miss's house for breakfast
It is cold too, it is a mere 68 degrees, I am freezing my ass off....
I got to figure out what to do with my Dad today, I hate his visits...ugh...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Sympathizing...... Parental units can be a real drag sometime.

I got some vegan sausages left, want some?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Sympathizing...... Parental units can be a real drag sometime.
> 
> I got some vegan sausages left, want some?


That would be good to go with my eggs I just started, yum....

My Dad is a pain in the ass, we have NOTHING in common. I know he loves me and all, but, I have my reasons for not being so welcoming....this is his last day, he will fly out of here tomorrow morning...I am counting the minutes, literally.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

As long as you love him you dont gotta like him.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Does he know you get high?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> As long as you love him you dont gotta like him.


I don't know that I love him, I respect him...Love, I don't think so, I really don't know. I tell him I love him, but, I really don't know that I do.
It is all good, I will respect him while he is in my presence....that is as far I will go though.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Does he know you get high?


Yeah, he knows better than to judge me...if he does, he is cut from my life.
He does not agree with the usage of marijuana


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 9, 2008)

im about to have a super session...ive been sick for a few days and not smokin, so im about to get ripped!! morning all! northern lights anyone??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 9, 2008)

thats too bad sunnyside, i count my blessing every day that i have such a good relationship with my parents. my mother is my chiefin buddy most of the time. just remember, you can pick your friends, but family your stuck with.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shit, cleaning up the mud took forever.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats too bad sunnyside, i count my blessing every day that i have such a good relationship with my parents. my mother is my chiefin buddy most of the time. just remember, you can pick your friends, but family your stuck with.


So true, now pass that Northern lights over here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit, cleaning up the mud took forever.. *


If I was there we would of mud wrestled.......


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> If I was there we would of mud wrestled.......


*Plane tickets in the mail..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

Mud wrestling? Who, what, where, when?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Puff wanna play!


Gotta hate that, Sunny. I know what it is like to have critical, judgemental parents. BELIEVE me. But after awhile, I figured they weren't ever gonna change, and if we were gonna get anywhere it was gonna be entirely up to me. So, I just kinda keep them at an emotional arm's length, and we never discuss politics or religion, and I have learned to love them in spite of themselves. Had learn to let go. Hard for me.


Dragons like hoards.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 9, 2008)

its a bit cold for mud wrestling here in the midwest, but for those who want to try it, some advise. strain all the little rocks out first!! they hurt!

::flics bic, inhales deeply and passes down the line::

enjoi!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

I heard that little rocks can be piled to make larger rocks.

::hits personal joint, then passes both the pipe and the joint on::


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Coff coff, gag gag.

Whoooo, good shyt. I am fried and tie-dyed by now......


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

heh, it's not morning anymore... doesn't that just make us stoners?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

I never said I wasn't a stoner


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Howdy Folks .. I'm Home and cooking a bowl Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

Vette !!!! How was the weekend of fun?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

heheh, my weekend was pretty high with expectations. and kush....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

I've taken several naps.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette !!!! How was the weekend of fun?



Yea it was fun and work.. Its just Nice to be home .. away from the smell of sheep shit and pee


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

yeesh, sounds you had more fun than a clowncar packed full of party-goers and weed.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

bbbaaaaaaaa bbbbbaaaaaa bleet bleet bbbbaaaaaaaa 

I bet watching those dogs was fun, it's amazing how they work.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Lasanga was a huge hit .. But i made way too much 

China cat met the rest of my family and friends and that was nice They love her and thats a good thing cause I do too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

China cat? Is that your girl?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here comes some video stay tuned


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so lost.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

Vette went on a weekend trip to a place where they train sheep herding dogs. He's going to post a video of some of the action.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

niiiiiiiiiiiiice find any good chickies?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

the video takes way too long to upload .. Im scrapping it .. I'll get some stills from it tomorrow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll upload them overnight and post tomorrow


Those border collies are BADASS


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Howdy Folks .. I'm Home and cooking a bowl Cheers



*Good to see you back... all pasta'd out..... *



FluffyToke said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiice find any good chickies?


*He's happy now... no looking needed....*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

heheh, well, I need more than a pooch on the weekend, maybe a bowl or six?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> China cat? Is that your girl?



FIANCE... Yea she is MY HONEY .. The woman who makes me WHOLE as a man...


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

it's nice to see someone happy. I think it's awesome how people who smoke weed tend to be happier, and find other happy people to be happy with.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good to see you back... all pasta'd out..... *
> 
> 
> 
> *He's happy now... no looking needed....*



Hey twisty .. I saw a sheep that looked a little Twisted .. and I thought of you .. were your ears ringing about noon ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you two love birds had a good time. It's nice that your family loves her, makes thngs easier that way.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey twisty .. I saw a sheep that looked a little Twisted .. and I thought of you .. were your ears ringing about noon ?


*Did you carve my name in it.... ?? Yeah they were.... but I hit my head...... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

I hit my head around noon today too... coincidence?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad you two love birds had a good time. It's nice that your family loves her, makes thngs easier that way.



Dont you know it ,, My mom Loves her and If anyone mattered to me it would be mom ( a great judge of chararter) So with that in mind .. I got 100% approval from her .. Hey who am I to argue ,Im crazy about this girl.. Im the luckiest guy on this earth ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

My hubby is frying me some chicken right now, it's so nice to have a break from cooking dinner. It's smelling really good too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby is frying me some chicken right now, it's so nice to have a break from cooking dinner. It's smelling really good too.




I just fetched her Captin Crunch .. 

Fetched get it ... Good dog ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

mmmmm..... chicken....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

Captain crunch, my kind of lady, screw all those bran filled horrors, tell me it's crunch berries !!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

heheh, that does sound quite nice. so, do you two want this thread to yourselves? or what?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Captain crunch, my kind of lady, screw all those bran filled horrors, tell me it's crunch berries !!!


No there are not but they are HER fave .. My daughter dont like them So My girl . Did without .. What a trooper she turned down crunchberries for my kids happiness .. aint that something ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

Let's all get high..oh wait some of us already are, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Let's all get high..oh wait some of us already are, lol.


Hey There , Chiceh.. How did you know ?????????????? Was it my red white and blue eyes .. (They are ALL AMERICAN) that gave it away ?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

my buzz is wearing off.........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

That was some good chicken, now I need to get high.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

Chiceh, I'll be back for your thread!!!! later.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That was some good chicken, now I need to get high.



No Smoking till you burp twice and fart once ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

We ladies don't fart   We just shift position and blame the dog


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We ladies don't fart   We just shift position and blame the dog




Is that how ya do it .. ,,

Poor dog , they get blamed from us too


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey There , Chiceh.. How did you know ?????????????? Was it my red white and blue eyes .. (They are ALL AMERICAN) that gave it away ?


No, it was the pot stuck on your shirt, lol. 



FluffyToke said:


> my buzz is wearing off.........


Well fire it up then come on, what's wrong with you today? 



misshestermoffitt said:


> That was some good chicken, now I need to get high.


Oh ya after supper high is the best eh?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 2 dogs but it's hard to blame the little one, he always tries to run away from his farts, making it easy to tell when he farted.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have 2 dogs but it's hard to blame the little one, he always tries to run away from his farts, making it easy to tell when he farted.


we have 3 dogs and you can tell who farted from the foul dead carcass smelling stank that they pass .. Murray's farts have woken me up outta dead sleep


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

My golden retriever used to stink up the house, we were mixing pedigree canned food with her dry. We changed her over to alpo with the dry and not she doesn't fart much at all. 

Dog farts, what a conversation........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking the Same ... Hmmmm Is this the Stool report...? 

It was a great weekend .. Those hearding dogs are incredible .. This One dog "Spirit" . who lives on the farm.. Moves those sheep with ease .. Its amazing to watch how honed in she was , she was happy to work.. I'll get the videos up .. its cool as shit .. amazing dogs ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

I've seen the contests on TV and those dogs are amazing. I like those Austrailian shepherds a bunch too. It's amazing how the dogs can read the sheep and tell what they are going to do, and some people say dogs are dumb.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


YouTube - The Roots 6-15-07 Bonnaroo 1/6


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

MY daughters friends went to Bonnaroo this summer. Did you see the Bonnaroo bus with the moon and comets on it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> MY daughters friends went to Bonnaroo this summer. Did you see the Bonnaroo bus with the moon and comets on it?



We saw so many Bus's .. I cant wait .. You should go .. Its the greatest ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bonnaroo Explore ..look at the pictures ..Its a hell of a time ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

You gotta love this shit ..

YouTube - The Roots 6-15-07 Bonnaroo 4/6


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My golden retriever used to stink up the house, we were mixing pedigree canned food with her dry. We changed her over to alpo with the dry and not she doesn't fart much at all.
> 
> Dog farts, what a conversation........


Dog farts, lol. One of my dogs has allergies so have tried many foods. Ca you believe the best one so far isone of the cheaper ones from, dare I say......Walmart. A holistic blend, lol. I was spending lots of money on high end dog food for him and found this stuff while browsing one day. 
I actually think my dog is allergic to my other dog, lol. Is that possible?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

I've heard a ton about it. If I was going to TN I'd want it to be a bike trip and I'd be too busy riding the twisty's to have time for a concert. Big crowd scenes aren't my cup of tea. 

I'm glad you enjoy it though. It sounds like a good time, if I were younger and still a hard partier.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was there ,, It blew me away .... My 1st Bonnaroo ...2007


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Dog farts, lol. One of my dogs has allergies so have tried many foods. Ca you believe the best one so far isone of the cheaper ones from, dare I say......Walmart. A holistic blend, lol. I was spending lots of money on high end dog food for him and found this stuff while browsing one day.
> I actually think my dog is allergic to my other dog, lol. Is that possible?



We feed Our dogs "Dads" Bite size meal It works just fine and they eat it dry .. No more moist or wet after that pet food poisoning shit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

We use Iams dry with Alpo wet mixed in and they get their "secret sauce too" apple cider vinegar.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

Plus they always get what we are eating also .. When I die I wanna come back as Murray with Balls, ( he is Fixed )


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

Try sharing less corn products with them. My husband isn't allowed to feed our dogs corn chips anymore. Pork is also bad for animals, ours never get any pork products.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, MissH, I told my hubby the 'change position and blame the dog' and thought he was gonna choke. My oldest daughter crowed over it too. You so funny. You kill me. (have anyone really ever 'died' laughin? What a way to go, eh?)



No rugrats. So strange, no kids, no noise, even the cat has fled the house from being overrun by kids eariler. Me and hubby mite be very, very naughty tonite. 


Nursin my bong, waitin for the one kid left to go out. 
_A bong hit here and a bong hit there, _
_here a bong, there a bong, everywhere a bong dong......_

Ok. I'm shutting up now......


(it took so much readin to catch up I am quite tired, and want to curl up on my hoard of gold......)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

Morning everyone. Burrrrrr.....it is cold here this morning!

Wake n Bake


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 10, 2008)

Cold in the sushine state? That is suprising.

It is brass-monkey-ball freezin here. Here, Sunny, choke on this....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. Burrrrrr.....it is cold here this morning!
> Wake n Bake





puffdamagikdragon said:


> Cold in the sushine state? That is suprising.
> It is brass-monkey-ball freezin here. Here, Sunny, choke on this....


*Morning ladies... Man...!..I've got to ride the short bus this morning.....I've got to use the adapted transport bus today...always a grim thing looking at how screwed up some are..hard on the soul...poor beggars.... Oh well, if I must, I must.. I'll need to find some bakables when I get back... *


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

Was good everyone
hows things going?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 10, 2008)

Hay, Twisty, wanna borrow a horse?

C'mon over here, me and Sunny got some consumables for ya......


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Cold in the sushine state? That is suprising.
> 
> It is brass-monkey-ball freezin here. Here, Sunny, choke on this....



Please understand that when a Floridian says it's cold, it means the temperature has dipped below 65. 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Morning folks .. Im up and about to bake cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Hay, Twisty, wanna borrow a horse?
> C'mon over here, me and Sunny got some consumables for ya......


*
Love to... I used to ride for years...love riding horses in the winter....*



CrackerJax said:


> Please understand that when a Floridian says it's cold, it means the temperature has dipped below 65.
> out.


*Thats true... all I know is that we better not get the 15 fucking feet of snow we got last year, this year... I'm already a hermit....*


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

morin alll time 4 wake n bake ... hu's joinin me


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Baaa Baaa Baaa


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 10, 2008)

Mornin, Mane. Whazzup? 

Hay Vette, got any leftover lasagna? Breakfast is on you.

Its always winter for you, Twisty. I got a mountain horse you would like, she could take it. Big ass bitch, too. 17.2 hands.

Hay, Cracker, what are you into today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

There was leftover but I left it there ,,


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

nothin chillen watchin a lil T.V. before I go out to get some breakfast.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *
> Love to... I used to ride for years...love riding horses in the winter....*
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.....

In a brave and bold move Al Gore has remained defiant against the cooling off of the planet. 

If you phone call 1-Alb-ert-Gore he will come out and personally shovel your driveway. Just don't stand out there with him, he never shuts up. 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Please understand that when a Floridian says it's cold, it means the temperature has dipped below 65.
> 
> 
> out.


Man your good.....58 degrees here!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2008)

Chichi, it's morning... where the hell are you?! I'm going to bed soon


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man your good.....58 degrees here!



Its 36 here .... Brrrrrrrr


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

u fink its cold try 8 degrees c not include wind chill temps thers northern ireland 4 ya


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know how to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit
It sounds cold though...


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't know how to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit
> It sounds cold though...



you don't have to know... that's what google is for!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

The Time has come .. Im cutting them down.. 
I clipped this bud friday






I just smoked a small bowl of it about 4-5 hits and Im Nice and stoned 
So they are coming down


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn Vette! I am drooling!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

It tastes just like Fruity pebbles cereal


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Damn Vette! I am drooling!




Im I cant wait till my next grow ,, I have TRUE Haze seeds .. But Im going soil next round and a HPS


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 10, 2008)

I am SO green - from JEALOUSY!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im I cant wait till my next grow ,, I have TRUE Haze seeds .. But Im going soil next round and a HPS


That is cool. I like soil growing with my HPS...efficient. 
How was the weekend? Was your lasagna a hit?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

I licked my screen, didn't get high from it, got dust on my tongue though.....


Morning wake and bakers.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is cool. I like soil growing with my HPS...efficient.
> How was the weekend? Was your lasagna a hit?



Yes it was , all enjoyed it .. I cant wait ti fire up the HPS .. 

Did you get your Vape yet ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Here Is a dog putting the sheep threw the course . The dog must move the sheep and then pen them They have rules andall It was fun to watch,, But I was mainly in the kitchen .Here is a little video


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes it was , all enjoyed it .. I cant wait ti fire up the HPS ..
> 
> Did you get your Vape yet ?


Yeah I got it, I don't know if I like it as much as my bong though....something about my bong does it for me....I think the hits I get off the vape aren't as potent...my bong gets me higher....but, yeah I did get it and I got it at a great price (thanks)

I am off to my first day at my new job...should be interesting! I will see you guys in about 4 hrs...maybe sooner, if I screw up a patient...could happen, its been a while.

Have a good day all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Untill you see it . you dont realize how smart these dogs are


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah I got it, I don't know if I like it as much as my bong though....something about my bong does it for me....I think the hits I get off the vape aren't as potent...my bong gets me higher....but, yeah I did get it and I got it at a great price (thanks)
> 
> I am off to my first day at my new job...should be interesting! I will see you guys in about 4 hrs...maybe sooner, if I screw up a patient...could happen, its been a while.
> 
> Have a good day all.



Good luck .. whats your new job ? 4 hrs = Part time , Good for you get yours


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Untill you see it . you dont realize how smart these dogs are


My sister had a border collie...very smart dog. They are amazing herders. Hers had a lot of energy, they need the room to run. Love those dogs, hell, I love all dogs.

Cool video!

Alright, I am out...I am going to be late. Bye

New job is part time, I could not tolerate FT....Dental Hygienist


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Mornin, Mane. Whazzup?
> Hay Vette, got any leftover lasagna? Breakfast is on you.
> Its always winter for you, Twisty. I got a mountain horse you would like, she could take it. Big ass bitch, too. 17.2 hands.
> Hay, Cracker, what are you into today?


*I miss riding..Used to ride a great horse."Ginger"...used to throw everyone but me..I'd get off and no running back to the barn shit..he'd just follow me...quite funny...*



korvette1977 said:


> Im I cant wait till my next grow ,, I have TRUE Haze seeds .. But Im going soil next round and a HPS


*Shit vette..thats some fine looking herb.......*



korvette1977 said:


> Here Is a dog putting the sheep threw the course . The dog must move the sheep and then pen them They have rules andall It was fun to watch,, But I was mainly in the kitchen .Here is a little video





korvette1977 said:


> Untill you see it . you dont realize how smart these dogs are


*My dad had a huge farm in England..the British Gov. had the German POW's work his land..he used border collies all the time..always told me how smart they were...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Sunny, hope your first day at the new job goes well for you !!!

Morning, Puff, Twisty, Vette.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

*My dad had a huge farm in England..the British Gov. had the German POW's work his land..he used border collies all the time..always told me how smart they were...*



The POW'S? 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea Twisty , Very nice dogs ,,
The plants are coming down later. when I get over there


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> *My dad had a huge farm in England..the British Gov. had the German POW's work his land..he used border collies all the time..always told me how smart they were...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*In the 1940's..... WW2.... I'm old...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

Vette's gonna have a sticky day


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *In the 1940's..... WW2.... I'm old...*



I was joking of course, although I saw an episode of Foyle's War that dealt with the POW situation in England. Very informative....

Take care,



out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

morning guys! 

::toke toke::


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette's gonna have a sticky day




If you only knew ......


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

morning vette. wassup?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If you only knew ......


*Vette, seems you've no shortage of good stickyables........... Oh no I didn't... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Vette, seems you've no shortage of good stickyables........... Oh no I didn't... *


I struggle just like the next guy .. Some days more than others , some days less .. Such as life ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

heh, zing!...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't run out in three years.. that's dedication .. 




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

Well for Twisty and I , out is a way of life, isn't it Twisty? Damn weed droughts.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

you gotta plan ahead .. thats all you can do and prepare .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm working on it, Got a lot of stuff growing in different stages, just waiting, waiting, waiting for it to get done..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm working on it, Got a lot of stuff growing in different stages, just waiting, waiting, waiting for it to get done..........



The waiting IS the hardest part dont I know it


----------



## skunkbud (Nov 10, 2008)

wake up sleepy as fuck smoke a Joint and it will be a good day


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm working on it, Got a lot of stuff growing in different stages, just waiting, waiting, waiting for it to get done..........


Well to be fair, I live in a climate which allows me to grow year round... 


out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

nice, anyone here ever heard of primetime?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well for Twisty and I , out is a way of life, isn't it Twisty? Damn weed droughts.........





korvette1977 said:


> you gotta plan ahead .. thats all you can do and prepare .





misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm working on it, Got a lot of stuff growing in different stages, just waiting, waiting, waiting for it to get done..........


*Yeah I'm tired of not being able to get weed, especially in a place thats basically cool about it... As for planning..that is hard on a disability pension...always loved those weekly pay cheques... The once a month thing sucks...
Now lights & camera are the most important..then a new computer.... always a fly in the ointment...*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

heh, my ointment has a cap on it, so flies don't get in.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

Hopefully by next year this time my grow plans will have come together nicely and I'll have jars full and my biggest issue will be deciding which kind to smoke today.  

I'm growing year round, inside.........


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> heh, my ointment has a cap on it, so flies don't get in.


*Now you're going to get it fuck head.......
Have a bite me rep.....
*


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hopefully by next year this time my grow plans will have come together nicely and I'll have jars full and my biggest issue will be deciding which kind to smoke today.
> 
> I'm growing year round, inside.........


*I started 2 seeds a month ago...just wanted to try something out but the damn things are growing sooo well I think I'll have to get some more lights in DEC... Go figure...I hadn't planned on growing them out, but if they turn female..screw it..GROW YOU BASTARDS....*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

huh? are you mad? I'm bad at getting "the hint" if you know what I mean... I'm a tad dense sometimes. like a fatty nug.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> huh? are you mad? I'm bad at getting "the hint" if you know what I mean... I'm a tad dense sometimes. like a fatty nug.


*Fuck no...just pulling your leg..... Don't be a putz.. *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

f'sho!  ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

I took my dogs for a walk, my little dog likes to run through peoples piles of leaves in the street, makes him feel like a badass. He'll show those damn leaves who's in charge !!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

I love life!


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so bummed had no wakenbake this morning =( =( =(... but that's ok..... getting some tonight and i'll be sure to toke it twice in the morning!!!.. hell yeah


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

I was thinking of running to the club for 5$ gram shake. it's really good too, master kush I believe. with 60$ I can get like... a little more than a half oz.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I took my dogs for a walk, my little dog likes to run through peoples piles of leaves in the street, makes him feel like a badass. He'll show those damn leaves who's in charge !!!


*Better hope all your neighbors don't make you rake the leaves BACK into piles....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

The leaves are in the street. There is a city ordinance against piling leaves in the street. Every pile of leaves he ran though were illegal leaves. Last year most of the town flooded because the storm drains are all clogged up, I wonder what's in them? Leaves maybe?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 10, 2008)

Leaves are dastardly like that.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

Grargh! Leaves!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 11, 2008)

Morning everyone.
I am awake, not yet baked.

Beautiful day here, perfect weather. A day not to stay inside.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 11, 2008)

its a beutifull morning regardless of the weather sunnyside!! ive been having the damndest time with my clones and as of this morning - WE HAVE ROOTS!!!!!  im as happy as a puppy with 2 peters! Northern lights for all my friends!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

im on a cleaning binge ....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, these are the days I think of when it's August and 95/95..... Yes it is shaping up to be a sweet day..... 

Slik..... congrats on the roots!! Here's hoping that the puppy with two peters is a male..... 



out. oo wait ..... baking.... out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> its a beutifull morning regardless of the weather sunnyside!! ive been having the damndest time with my clones and as of this morning - WE HAVE ROOTS!!!!!  im as happy as a puppy with 2 peters! Northern lights for all my friends!!!!


*Great stuff.. have a yoo hoo +rep........*



korvette1977 said:


> im on a cleaning binge ....


*Thats what I did the other day..went nuts and cleaned everything.....

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Great stuff.. have a yoo hoo +rep........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats what Im doing .. We have people coming here for the Holidays and it was not suppose to happen like that but ,Oh well Winter cleaning .. Is an ok thing too


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats what Im doing .. We have people coming here for the Holidays and it was not suppose to happen like that but ,Oh well Winter cleaning .. Is an ok thing too


*Your thanksgiving right ?? Back on with the chef's hat.. I love cooking for mega meals......"whats for supper..? Lasagna...what else"...LOL. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Your thanksgiving right ?? Back on with the chef's hat.. I love cooking for mega meals......"whats for supper..? Lasagna...what else"...LOL. *




Funny guy ,,,LOL .. Nope turkey and a ham..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 11, 2008)

I am blowing this whole day off and going out and having some major fun...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 11, 2008)

2 boats


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am blowing this whole day off and going out and having some major fun...




WOW that yours Sunny .. Nice boat ,, You must be loaded just to afford to gas it up.. Have fun be careful


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> WOW that yours Sunny .. Nice boat ,, You must be loaded just to afford to gas it up.. Have fun be careful


Not mine, a friends...but it should be hella fun. That boat takes up most of my driveway! I don't think I could afford to gas it up! They had it down the Keys for the boat races and hit me on the rebound, so I will be able to have fun all week until they leave to go home to Maryland. It is an outrageous boat, fast. They know I am a thrill seeker and they told me last night that this will cure my thrill seeking....guaranteed to be scared....we will see!

I am off, everyone have a good day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Not mine, a friends...but it should be hella fun. That boat takes up most of my driveway! I don't think I could afford to gas it up! They had it down the Keys for the boat races and hit me on the rebound, so I will be able to have fun all week until they leave to go home to Maryland. It is an outrageous boat, fast. They know I am a thrill seeker and they told me last night that this will cure my thrill seeking....guaranteed to be scared....we will see!
> 
> I am off, everyone have a good day!


\

Whooo hooo... cut some waves


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Not mine, a friends...but it should be hella fun. That boat takes up most of my driveway! I don't think I could afford to gas it up! They had it down the Keys for the boat races and hit me on the rebound, so I will be able to have fun all week until they leave to go home to Maryland. It is an outrageous boat, fast. They know I am a thrill seeker and they told me last night that this will cure my thrill seeking....guaranteed to be scared....we will see!
> 
> I am off, everyone have a good day!



Have a great day!! 

Sunny, are you on the G side or the A side of Floriduh....? Ask if they'll let you kneeboard behind that baby!! woohoo!!


out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Capital idea, Sunny! Think I will too. You are my muse....

For once I am freed up for Thanksgiving, don't know how to feel yet about it, but I am gonna feast on some good ol' southern cookin till I pop. And this one is before Thanksgiving Day (two days before, this woman feeds some 100 or more people) I was told I would take home enough for Thanksgiving if I wanted. (Kinda reminds me of Italians, whatever you do, DON"T refuse the food! The worse kind of insult. Unforgiviable.) Feel relived and dissappointed at the same time. Two years ago I tried to have a huge crowd over, I did and it was a huge success, and I was a wigged out nutball the whole time. Alot of family and friends, and I waited till everyone was grubbin before I started on the severely spiked eggnog. (Vegan stuff.) It was fun, but I don't wanna do it every year, no way.

The cleanin thing must be contagious, why I am late getting on this morning. We are redoin the basement and winter-cleaning our front and back porches. Lotsa leaves have conspired against us, and we must break out the rake and fight them. Wish I hadn't let it rain on them, I cudda got them with the leaf blower. I love that thing for some reason, must be phallic or something. If I could have 'powers' flying or being a giant leaf blower to blow things away would be what I would want. Invisibility would be fun, too. And cheaper for concerts!

Puff puff pass!


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 11, 2008)

I would wake and bake besides one time to where i ate my weed in teh morning instead of smoking it becuz i was still half asleep


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 11, 2008)

didnt taste all that great.. haha


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Dude, you're supposed to cook it brownies first.....

My two favest chemicals at once!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

damn, I love boats. I always wanted a career involving them. maybe I'm not too old.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake

Wow Sunny's going to have a fun day. I love to go fast !!! 

How is everyone this morning? I slept too late, the husband got rained out and the daughter's job is closed today for Veterans day. So much for getting much done around here. 

I guess it's puter day for me


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Dude, you're supposed to cook it brownies first.....
> 
> My two favest chemicals at once!



Hi Puff (waves),

Funny that got me to thinking about THC and having to "activate" the chemical release of cannabitol in the system, a la your brownie advice. 

What about a cow? Four stomachs, with a full fermentation system in place, might not cows get high even eating weed in raw form? Just a thought. I already know that cows trip on mushrooms, maybe weed as well? 

P.S. I saw a cow try and cook once, it was a mess and she grew frustrated quickly. 


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 11, 2008)

what did the cow try to cook?? i must know...

thanks for all the congrats on the roots. ive grown bagseed plenty of times and never had a problem. figures i buy NL seeds and all of a sudden i cant work it out!

twistyman, mucho gracias


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 11, 2008)

mornin all, just about the time. Wake n Bake time that is


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bake
> 
> Wow Sunny's going to have a fun day. I love to go fast !!!
> 
> ...



Send the daughter for grocery's and Jump Hubby's Bonz ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

I"m sure the hubby would be all for that, I'm sure he'd like to know your are on his side


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

so, what's everyone's agenda today?

1.smoke the weed
2. smoke again
5. call some friends
6. hit the bong.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> what did the cow try to cook?? i must know...
> 
> thanks for all the congrats on the roots. ive grown bagseed plenty of times and never had a problem. figures i buy NL seeds and all of a sudden i cant work it out!
> 
> twistyman, mucho gracias


The Cow Tail Tale

There was a time when cows cooked all of their own grub. I know it sounds implausible, and one may scoff, but I know it to be true. 
So settle down with a hot cup of canna cocoa and I'll tell you the story of The Cow MaGoo.....

We now pause for these commercial messages....


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I"m sure the hubby would be all for that, I'm sure he'd like to know your are on his side


 And I am... Im glad to Raise the Issue .. get em hubby ,,its ripe for the pickens .


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I"m sure the hubby would be all for that, I'm sure he'd like to know your are on his side


*Misshester is that big pooh vette pimping you out............ evil beggar... funny, but evil..*


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 11, 2008)

Wild stuff goes down in this wake and bake thread...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Wild stuff goes down in this wake and bake thread...


** In Steve Martin voice*
We're wild and crazy guys.........
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Shhhhhhhh dont tell everyone


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 11, 2008)

*In Steve Martin voice*
Good Lord - I've heard about this - cat juggling! Stop! Stop! Stop it! Stop it! Stop it! Good. Father, could there be a God that would let this happen?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess Miss Hester Took my advice ,,, Or Hubby did .. Anyway all good Comes outta it ... (oh snap)


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> *In Steve Martin voice*
> Good Lord - I've heard about this - cat juggling! Stop! Stop! Stop it! Stop it! Stop it! Good. Father, could there be a God that would let this happen?


*So GT whats good in your world... ?? *



korvette1977 said:


> I guess Miss Hester Took my advice ,,, Or Hubby did .. Anyway all good Comes outta it ... (oh snap)


*I think I hear heavy breathing............ might be me ??? Nope, it's not...
*Mrs. Poppins voice* " The hill's are alive, with the sound of ...
*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Cow's cookin? Why, they were fryin up some chickin patties, ya know, eat mor chikin.

My, us natives are restless this morning, ain't we?

I am sure this much fun is as illegal as the rest of our activities.....

Speaking of, taste some of this, good shyt sfrom the backstreet....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Twisty, man, you ain't right.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Twisty, man, you ain't right.




You just learning this now .... You need to catch up


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 11, 2008)

*puff *puff *puff *puff*

I'm tryin, dude, I'm tryin.....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You just learning this now .... You need to catch up






puffdamagikdragon said:


> *puff *puff *puff *puff*
> 
> I'm tryin, dude, I'm tryin.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 11, 2008)

i just put up a handfull of new pics in my signature journal if any of you wake-n-bakers are bored....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah man, I missed the Steve Martin bit.....

"Anna knew she had to have a new pair of shoes" "the cruel shoes" I always loved that one.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

blargh! I had a good bike ride.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

What kind of bike do you have Fluffy toke?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

50's or 60's peugeot, it's a lever speed, I think something like 7 speeds back, 2 speeds front. all original parts cept for the pedals. it was my dad's till I found it in the garage. pretty mint condition too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh it's a bicycle, I always think motorcycle when people say "bike ride" sorry, small mindness on my part.......


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

heh, I wish I could be a little "mad" right now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I was never insulted when people accidently thought I was a biker.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yeah, I was never insulted when people accidently thought I was a biker.






LOL thats a good one ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

heh, I don't think I would be either


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Nobody messes with scooter trash..... Helps in keepin people respectful around here, me and hubby bein what we are.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 11, 2008)

Puff are you a biker chick too? I love my bike, it's my best friend !


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

My girl has a 2003 Honda Rebel ..Its pristine .. 400 miles on it ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im currently looking for a cruiser .. Late 80's ..I like the older bikes ,Im done with crotch rockets , I saw God on My Old 2003 Honda 919..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im currently looking for a cruiser .. Late 80's ..I like the older bikes ,Im done with crotch rockets , I saw God on My Old 2003 Honda 919..


*Seeing him is one thing...splattering yourself all over the place....well thats another..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2008)

You all better be here in the morning, when I actually get to wake n bake, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You all better be here in the morning, when I actually get to wake n bake, lol.



That was a Drive bye Posting


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> That was a Drive bye Posting


Yes sir it was, lol. How you doing?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't stand bikers. They're all like LOOK at me, I'VE got pedals!! PEDALS!! LOOK!! Bunch of elitists if you ask me.

Yah, I said it, what what.. bring it on!!

I'm walking down the street last week
A biker slithers by and sneers
We don't like no Nikes here

Damn Bikers!!




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I can't stand bikers. They're all like LOOK at me, I'VE got pedals!! PEDALS!! LOOK!! Bunch of elitists if you ask me.
> 
> Yah, I said it, what what.. bring it on!!
> 
> ...


*Soooo I guess you don't want to buy a support the bikers chocolate bar...............*


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll take three. No reason to throw chocolate under the bus.




out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a biker.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Im awake and gonna bake ,, Right after I take a nice big dump..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im awake and gonna bake ,, Right after I take a nice big dump..


*Morning vette... thanks for sharing that little nugget....... 
Sooooo, bones are well jumped I presume.......... China's got some humor too...I see...LOL.. *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bummer.... they swiped your medal.... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 12, 2008)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake. That's right, I am here today to participate.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, Wake n Bake. That's right, I am here today to participate.


*Hi Chiceh... good to have you here this morning... Hows the weather in your part of Canuck land ???*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning everyone. Hi Chiceh!!!!!

Wake and Wake for me today, gotta go to work in a bit


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Chiceh... good to have you here this morning... Hows the weather in your part of Canuck land ???*



Chilly here, guess that means winter is on it's way eh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette... thanks for sharing that little nugget.......
> Sooooo, bones are well jumped I presume.......... China's got some humor too...I see...LOL.. *



..
Oh yea It was a very good evening 
Yea she is a Fun Girl


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Sunny 

Hey Chiceh 


Yea GoGrow has the medal.. Thats ok with me ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Chilly here, guess that means winter is on it's way eh?



its 26 degree's here .. BRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> its 26 degree's here .. BRRRRRRRRRRRRR


That is COLD!! I don't think I could handle that this morning. I am sunburned and have the shivers....no sunscreen yesterday, duh...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is COLD!! I don't think I could handle that this morning. I am sunburned and have the shivers....no sunscreen yesterday, duh...



Send up some of that warm Florida air ..


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 12, 2008)

mornin......


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> mornin......



Yes it is .. and my bubbler is in hand ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Send up some of that warm Florida air ..


I will! It is too hot down here! Today will be 86, too hot.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I will! It is too hot down here! Today will be 86, too hot.



We will have warmer weather friday and the week end .. Canada Is farting her cold air down here .. But the weatherman says its going to get warmer 

Its now 30 outside ,It went up two points


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers , Chiceh are you joining us today? Sunny is sunburnt so I assume she had fun yesterday.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Im smoking Bowls .. 

I have NOTHING to do outside today .. so Im not even getting dressed ,, Sweats and slippers ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh hell, I"ve already showered and dressed. Yesterday I got stuck to the couch and it ended up being nap day. I've got to get some stuff done today.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

Here FT hit this  puff puff pass .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh hell, I"ve already showered and dressed. Yesterday I got stuck to the couch and it ended up being nap day. I've got to get some stuff done today.



That will be me today .. Yesterday i cleaned ""MY Area" Desk and whole corner of my world like a home office ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

I can tell you from experience, nap day is fun !!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I was planning to hit a J at like 7:30 today, with my good friend chewy


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can tell you from experience, nap day is fun !!!



Yea but I would rather snuggle with my girl . ( she is working ) rather than Murray one of our dogs


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 12, 2008)

good mornin yall. I am waked and baked, how bout yall? pass


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I would be waked and baked, but it's like 6 here, and I have no weed yet


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Chiceh Punked out ,, She was here and then 



FLASH she was GONE 


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

She is speedy, shazam.....................................

Sorry you're dry FT, Here have one of these


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

digital weed doesn't comfort me anymore!!!! NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo......!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

It's the best I can do, I'm in conservation mode myself, resorting to the pinchie, but I'd love a bong right about now..........


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

well, if you're ever in LA, we can be dry together xD


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

When you visit your Friend over this way Miss , I'll hook ya up .. She is only 45 min from me


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

You're in California? I thought everyone in California had weed? 

I went to LA once, actually Hollywood. What a scary place Hollywood is. I don't think I'd walk down Hollywood or Sunset at night even if I was paid to.





korvette1977 said:


> When you visit your Friend over this way Miss , I'll hook ya up .. She is only 45 min from me


 
She keeps bugging me to come to PA, but I don't want to leave my grow. Maybe this summer I can take my bike out there, that's what I really want to do.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

we could all smoke today 
I think I can scrounge a dub, mehbe 15 idk if I want cigs today


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> we could all smoke today
> I think I can scrounge a dub, mehbe 15 idk if I want cigs today



Scrounge a Dub....... Your in bad shape .......................


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You're in California? I thought everyone in California had weed?
> 
> I went to LA once, actually Hollywood. What a scary place Hollywood is. I don't think I'd walk down Hollywood or Sunset at night even if I was paid to.
> 
> ...


You attached to your baby's aww aint that sweet .. well Now aint the time to be riding here anyway ,, Its too cold ,, But maybe next yr ,,


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

eh, I don't have to smoke more than a J a day.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 12, 2008)

yes miss, hollywood is a special place. sorry yall are dry, it looks like it might be getting that way here soon.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not really dry per se, I'm just broke


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 12, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I'm not really dry per se, I'm just broke


oh. it looks to be getting that way here too.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Send up some of that warm Florida air ..


*And some toasted Sunny pic's....kiss-ass*



korvette1977 said:


> We will have warmer weather friday and the week end .. Canada Is farting her cold air down here .. But the weatherman says its going to get warmer
> Its now 30 outside ,It went up two points


*Think monty python..holy grail*... We fart in your general direction....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers , Chiceh are you joining us today? Sunny is sunburnt so I assume she had fun yesterday.


*Morning Miss..... *


korvette1977 said:


> Chiceh Punked out ,, She was here and then FLASH she was GONE
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooooooom



*Say it ain't so...we ain't worthy.......?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

My family members aren't much for gardening, I'd be afraid that if I was gone they'd touch my plants or something. 





korvette1977 said:


> You attached to your baby's aww aint that sweet .. well Now aint the time to be riding here anyway ,, Its too cold ,, But maybe next yr ,,


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

heh, yeah, I wouldn't let anyone touch my plants either... if I had plants.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 12, 2008)

had to tell someone, couldnt think of any better place than here... i just caught my 2yr old daughter sharing her bannana with the cat!! this shit is great when your high!

morning all!


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning all. Happy Birthday to me!!
It's 12:33 am on the 13th.

Time for bed...damn wake n bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2008)

I got up late this morning (yawn). I am falling behind on my wake and bake. It's harvest time down my way so no shortage of dooberino (<--- from my "Welcome Back Kotter" days). 

Wakey wakey ... and .... bake.... 

Have a good day all!


out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

nice, happy birfday. and to everyone else, you all need to dye your hair brown, like mine, so we can march on the blondes.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 12, 2008)

If that is you in your avatar, would say you were red, dude, not brown.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I have brown hair punk 
and when I say "march on the blondes" I mean siege their cities, and pillage their towns!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2008)

No wonder he's unemployed. He's a GINGER!!! Man, do i luv Slouch Park!! 


out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

lol ginger. why does everyone think I'm a fire-dick?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Gingy here, too! Goin grey, tho.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Morning all. Happy Birthday to me!!
> It's 12:33 am on the 13th.
> 
> Time for bed...damn wake n bake


*Happy birthday......... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Gingy here, too! Goin grey, tho.



Gray??? Not rust?? Lucky dog!!! 



out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

xD
I think everyone here still thinks I'm a ginger... you're all bastards :3


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 12, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> xD
> I think everyone here still thinks I'm a ginger... you're all bastards :3



What's a Ginger? Must be an American thing eh? lmfao.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Happy birthday......... *


thx twisty. Awake again. Lots to do. I think...hang on, I've been up over half an hour and haven't had a billie.

I'll be back


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> thx twisty. Awake again. Lots to do. I think...hang on, I've been up over half an hour and haven't had a billie.
> 
> I'll be back


*Does the av pic (griffin) and gryphonn have any relation ..??
* whats a billie ??
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Morning Folks ..Its 6:31am and my bowl is packed and blazing ....Cheers


----------



## tman55 (Nov 13, 2008)

waked and baked 6am.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 13, 2008)

*Morning vette, tman........ Wake & sigh..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette, tman........ Wake & sigh..........*




You dry AGAIN Twisty ....... You gotta pace yourself ... Or Grow A LOT more


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers, 6:20 here, not baking quite yet, need to wake up a little more first.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Morning!

Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You dry AGAIN Twisty ....... You gotta pace yourself ... Or Grow A LOT more


*Yeah.... ... but that's OK for now because of my end of month arrangements..... I just can't wait for that weed...it's sooo good..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers, 6:20 here, not baking quite yet, need to wake up a little more first.


*Morning Miss....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Sunny, how's the sunburn? Did you put some aloe on that?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, how's the sunburn? Did you put some aloe on that?


lol, yeah! That boat was tons of fun!! It was fast fast fast!! I knew better than not to put on sunscreen....my bad.
How is everything? You ready for the holidays?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

Getting towards getting ready for the holidays. LOL.....

I bet that boat was fun, I have to wear a ton of sunscreen when I'm in the sun, I'm from the burn and peel tribe.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

I am fair skin, borderline Ginger....So I knew better but I was so excited and just wanted to go. I got the letter from my HOA yesterday, ...'you have 24 hrs. to rectify this situation...blah blah blah....this must be removed from your driveway'....I swear it is ridiculous. I called them and told them it was guests of mine and the boat would be removed by Friday....not good enough....FUCK THEM!!! I can't wait to see what happens today. Why are some people such assholes?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have to deal with HOA, it's fucking Florida for christ's sake, who doesn't have a boat in Florida? Those people need to relax their sphincter's they'll feel a lot better when they do.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tuck as much as the boat into the garage Let the nose stick out .. and tell them to piss off


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried to put the boat in garage last night, it doesn't fit because of the blower. So I can't even put half of it in....they are sphincters...By the time they do anything the boat will be gone. Never again will I buy in a Deed Restricted Community, never.

How is the weather guys? It is so hot down here, we are in mini heat wave, sucks.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

I bet they'd really hate it if you had a garage sale.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I bet they'd really hate it if you had a garage sale.


We are only allowed 1 year and even with that you have to fill out a form and pay a fee and get approval. Very strict here, very.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it a gated community ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Is it a gated community ?


No, it is not gated. This community was founded back in the 80's by Ed McMahon and OJ Simpson. It was designed to be for the elite athletes. We have our own airport and everything. When the athletes didn't rush down here and buy everything up they opened it up for the public to buy. It is not your typical HOA, it is deed restricted...here is a pic....they designed it to look like a baseball...whatever....ugh.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

It doesn't sound like a fun place to live. Too many restrictions, it's your home not a federal prison. People need to lighten up while they still can. Imagine having to walk around everyday being wound that tight.



It's a CROP CIRCLE  OJ and Ed are aliens !!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

and both are broke Oj and Ed .. too funny


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

They are a bunch of rich snobs here....fucking snobs....I have been around money all my life, and I have never encountered such a snobby pack of people in my life. There are beautiful homes here and beaches but if you have kids....STAY AWAY. They hate kids!!! That is where all my problems started, with my boys. We thought it would be like Maryland, the HOAs there were fine....it just protected our properties from slobs moving in...you know, your typical, don't leave trash in your yard, cut your grass....this is totally different. You need to follow their guidelines for everything...all the way down to the color of your front door! NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> and both are broke Oj and Ed .. too funny


It must be the hood here, I am broke too...lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Buy your own land and do what ever you want ... Thats the ONLY way to live


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

This is my last...'venting on the hood'....

I got a letter a few weeks ago, very disturbing. The letter basically said that our dikes in our canal our failing and need to be replaced. It went on to say that the cost for this will be divided up amongst the homeowners here....Okay, this can't be that bad right??? Wrong...There are roughly 2200 homes here, the cost to fix these dikes will cost each homeowner 19K....What the fuck???? I called and said 'let the fucker drain'


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Amen........ Fuck that ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, when I called they ever so politely told me it doesn't work that way....They said the county will also finance it for me! How nice of them!!! GET ME OUTTA HERE....PLEASE


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

You should have done your research on community's before you bought into it ... Wanna buy a time share in Harlem ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You should have done your research on community's before you bought into it ... Wanna buy a time share in Harlem ?


With all due respect Vette.....
Would of, Could of, Should of.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> With all due respect Vette.....
> Would of, Could of, Should of.....



I hear ya .. I meant no disrespect .. I too made the same mistake once ...Never again.. I was lucky I got out before it was too late


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I hear ya .. I meant no disrespect .. I too made the same mistake once ...Never again.. I was lucky I got out before it was too late


lol, I didn't take it as disrespect...not at all. I was laughing when I read it and thought, 'if he was here right now I would flip him the bird'
All in good fun


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol, I didn't take it as disrespect...not at all. I was laughing when I read it and thought, 'if he was here right now I would flip him the bird'
> All in good fun



thats cool... I hate when you have people watching your every move ,, then talking behind your back ,, then send you a letter .. fuck them they are loser's in life and need to feel important.. Kinda like cops ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Is it a gated community ?


*Morning Sunny... Boy if I lived in that place I'd be arrested the 1st week... I have a friend who lived in one of those ruled condo's... as you said you have to get the OK to paint a door...*



Sunnysideup said:


> No, it is not gated. This community was founded back in the 80's by Ed McMahon and OJ Simpson. It was designed to be for the elite athletes. We have our own airport and everything. When the athletes didn't rush down here and buy everything up they opened it up for the public to buy. It is not your typical HOA, it is deed restricted...here is a pic....they designed it to look like a baseball...whatever....ugh.


*Don't tell me you've got a plane too !!*



Sunnysideup said:


> With all due respect Vette.....
> Would of, Could of, Should of.....


*This is from vette.......kiss-ass*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> thats cool... I hate when you have people watching your every move ,, then talking behind your back ,, then send you a letter .. fuck them they are loser's in life and need to feel important.. Kinda like cops ..


Yup, you nailed that on the head! They want the feeling of importance, nothing more...I will get out of this one day and I will take it as a lesson learned....

I am off of here for a bit. I am going for a run and some morning kayaking....Great upper body workout. I am addicted! I will talk with you all later, have a great day!

Twisty, HI! No, I don't own a plane...I did however do lessons at the Venice airport. (The same place the 911 terrorists learned how to fly) I did do a solo over my house, it was very cool. In the long run it was just too expensive as a hobby to keep doing....I did enjoy it though.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it hard sunny?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Is it hard sunny?


Hey Mane, Good Morning!
No, it isn't hard. I did have an upper hand though. My hubby flies, he has been doing it for years. The plan was to buy a small Cessna and keep it at the airport here. We were going to use it to fly back and forth to Maryland....that was the plan! It didn't happen though, could not afford it. My preference is to let the hubby do all the flying and I will co-navigate...I don't trust my flying capabilities as much as his. But, no it is not hard.

Alright I am off, I am going for a run! Have fun all.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think I'd want to learn to fly. I like the ground, it's not that far of a fall.


Supposed to be 59 here today, if my bike starts, we goin for a ride this afternoon. yeah.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Its not the fall that hurts ... Its the Sudden STOP...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

morning all! damn sunny, id have gone to jail for wiggling my junk at neighbors like that a long time ago! i hate assholes like that.

im gettin worried guys... i am most definetly gonna run out before my next harvest. for the first time since march! im gonna need some mental support here


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its not the fall that hurts ... Its the Sudden STOP...



Yes, gravity can add a certain gravity to the situation. Can I have gravity with my mashed plane please?

I'll settle for slapping a Jato rocket on an old chevy..... vrooom!


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all! damn sunny, id have gone to jail for wiggling my junk at neighbors like that a long time ago! i hate assholes like that.
> 
> im gettin worried guys... i am most definetly gonna run out before my next harvest. for the first time since march! im gonna need some mental support here


You have my support!! It is not that bad, you will be okay after the first week...It does suck though! Just hang out here and get the cyber high..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

wake in baked


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

Shit!! im pretty sure i just ran out of weed! i think i might take a branch early, i just cant bring myself to purchase pot when i know it cost less than a dollar a gram to grow.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

heheh, you'd all never see me again if I found a deal like that :3


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What's a Ginger? Must be an American thing eh? lmfao.


Chiceh basically a Ginger is a redhead....they did it on South Park. It was pretty funny....My step siblings are all Ginger, and the first time I said it to one of them....well, lets just say they all say it to one another now...All in good fun.
Ginger Kids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

soulless gingers.....


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 13, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> soulless gingers.....


In Australia, Red headed blokes used to get the nick-name 'Blue'.


----------



## wes87t (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wake and Waaaa !!... Had some last night but was a piggy with it......Ahhhh !! good times....

*


----------



## WhatsCraccinCUZZ (Nov 14, 2008)

*I am now awake and baked *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Im Baking now , I have Parent teacher meetings today 3 of them I wont be stoned again till 2pm..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Baking now , I have Parent teacher meetings today 3 of them I wont be stoned again till 2pm..


*Morning vette...so a busy day...Your kids good in school ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette...so a busy day...Your kids good in school ??*


 Morning Twisty 

So Far ..They are 8-7 and 6 . So there is lots of time for them to turn Bad ..I turned bad at 10 was in reform school at 12 for 2 yrs


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty
> 
> So Far ..They are 8-7 and 6 . So there is lots of time for them to turn Bad ..I turned bad at 10 was in reform school at 12 for 2 yrs


*No shit... 2 years... that sucks..I'd just get the hide ripped off me instead...... parents were savages..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No shit... 2 years... that sucks..I'd just get the hide ripped off me instead...... parents were savages..... *



I used to laugh at the beatings .. Once I painted my bike in the living room,,,Well most of the carpet got painted too amongst other things .. Well My Dad was throwing me trough the air with the greatest of ease .. I was Superman for a day .. I flew all over that house .. Lots of drywall repairs .. Today .My dad would be locked up for that beating ..I'll NEVER forget it


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I used to laugh at the beatings .. Once I painted my bike in the living room,,,Well most of the carpet got painted too amongst other things .. Well My Dad was throwing me trough the air with the greatest of ease .. I was Superman for a day .. I flew all over that house .. Lots of drywall repairs .. Today .My dad would be locked up for that beating ..I'll NEVER forget it


*Thats funny...your description, not the fact..Its true though..in those days it wasn't just 1 beating..it was a sustained attack.... I remember the line.."what are you crying about..I'll give you something to cry about." 
I get welts on my ass just thinking about it.. the Marquis De Sade school of parenting.... Ow FUCK.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats funny...your description, not the fact..Its true though..in those days it wasn't just 1 beating..it was a sustained attack.... I remember the line.."what are you crying about..I'll give you something to cry about."
> I get welts on my ass just thinking about it.. the Marquis De Sade school of parenting.... Ow FUCK.....
> *



My mom used to hit me with the wooden spoons ,, So I buried them in the yard .. she went out and bought bigger ones and a few metal ones too...

We were just laughing about it last weekend .. I gave in and told her what happened to the spoons


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

Morning!
Are we talking about belt beatings?? Very familiar with those. As much as I was beat as a kid you would think I would of carried on the tradition with my kids...No way. I can honestly say I have NEVER laid a hand on my children. Not even a smack on the butt, never. Neither has my husband. The beatings didn't work for me, so I knew they wouldn't work on my kids....
I do laugh when I think of my mother chasing me around outside with the belt...I would hop on my pink huffy and roll! She would hop in her Datsun and chase me down...lol...good times.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahhhhhh ,,The Good Ole Days ... Today That shit is a crime , go figure , Well Im off to meet the teachers , I'd rather not its a 75 mile ride to 1 school (see 2 teachers there) and another 15 to the other school for 1 teacher there.. then the 90 mile trip home Fuck........................ I'll be back later .. Chow folks ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhh ,,The Good Ole Days ... Today That shit is a crime , go figure , Well Im off to meet the teachers , I'd rather not its a 75 mile ride to 1 school (see 2 teachers there) and another 15 to the other school for 1 teacher there.. then the 90 mile trip home Fuck........................ I'll be back later .. Chow folks ..


Parent/teacher days, I can't say I miss them! Have fun! I used to hate going and getting caught off guard...happened to me all the time. No matter how much I asked the boys if everything was okay, they would always say 'oh yeah, everything is great' I get to the school with my guard down and I would always hear a different story...My boys were trouble makers.(due to a lack of beatings)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

morning all!

i dont beat my girl by any means, but she know who's boss. i raise my daughter myself without any mother so i have to do double duty and cant fuck around.

i caved folks, cut a few branches last night....i am a weak little man. i just cant not smoke, its my therapy.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all!
> 
> i dont beat my girl by any means, but she know who's boss. i raise my daughter myself without any mother so i have to do double duty and cant fuck around.
> 
> i caved folks, cut a few branches last night....i am a weak little man. i just cant not smoke, its my therapy.


Morning. Your not weak. It happens. I was just in my bathroom debating on the same thing...just a few branches...maybe, we will see. I am in day 45 of flowering, and I am smoking Sativa and I just can't take it anymore!!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 14, 2008)

and you grow sunny damn
nice lookin plant


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

lookin good sunny, what strain??

morning mane, how goes the blunt contest?

heres my girl(just one right now) a day or two before i took 2 middle branches. shes 6 wks gone in this pic, 2 to go. i use bushmaster to shorten my cycle a bit.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it's gorgeous, props man.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks! shes not doing the greatest. im testing humbolts gravity right now and i overdid it a bit. got mad nute burn and some yellowing. but the gravity worked like a motherfucker, im gonna try it again just way lighter.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

fer shure, you should post the nugs once you cure


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My mom used to hit me with the wooden spoons ,, So I buried them in the yard .. she went out and bought bigger ones and a few metal ones too...
> We were just laughing about it last weekend .. I gave in and told her what happened to the spoons


*LOL....Buried them....... In those days they were made out of hardwood like drumsticks, (which sadly enough I experienced too, having started drumming at 12).. not the cheapass shit now..they hurt like hell..*



korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhh ,,The Good Ole Days ... Today That shit is a crime , go figure , Well Im off to meet the teachers , I'd rather not its a 75 mile ride to 1 school (see 2 teachers there) and another 15 to the other school for 1 teacher there.. then the 90 mile trip home Fuck........................ I'll be back later .. Chow folks ..


*Then come home to your favorite teacher....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> lookin good sunny, what strain??
> 
> morning mane, how goes the blunt contest?
> 
> heres my girl(just one right now) a day or two before i took 2 middle branches. shes 6 wks gone in this pic, 2 to go. i use bushmaster to shorten my cycle a bit.


Super Skunk. I did clip a little bud, I couldn't resist any longer.

Your girl is beautiful!! Nice job!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 14, 2008)

I accidently killed all my girls in flower while trying to fight thrips yesterday. I've been crying and swearing all day. (and throwing things too ) Gggrrrrrrrrrr..............................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I accidently killed all my girls in flower while trying to fight thrips yesterday. I've been crying and swearing all day. (and throwing things too ) Gggrrrrrrrrrr..............................................


Ah man, I am so sorry!!! I did that once, killed mine with chemicals when they got aphids...very sad day indeed.
Do you have any of your clones left?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ah man, I am so sorry!!! I did that once, killed mine with chemicals when they got aphids...very sad day indeed.
> Do you have any of your clones left?


*Well done both of you.......... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 2 clones and a bunch of babies, (under 4 weeks) but I'm pretty sure one of the clones is a boy. The "mother" was looking ballish in it's death trance this morning.

Sorry you killed plants too, but it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one. Man, Buella was looking so good too. I never even heard of thrips until I started growing weed. I hate those little bastards with a firey passion now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well done both of you.......... *


I try



misshestermoffitt said:


> I have 2 clones and a bunch of babies, (under 4 weeks) but I'm pretty sure one of the clones is a boy. The "mother" was looking ballish in it's death trance this morning.
> 
> Sorry you killed plants too, but it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one. Man, Buella was looking so good too. I never even heard of thrips until I started growing weed. I hate those little bastards with a firey passion now.


It happens to the best of us. Nothing you can do about it now, just brush it off and watch your new babies....I do feel your pain.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well done both of you.......... *


many thanks, i to try...nirvanas northern lights btw

yeah, i count my blessings over and over that my biggest bug problem is a handfull of fruit flys. and all they really do is annoy me.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

Ooooops! Sorry Twisty! I misread your post...I thought you were making a funny over me killing my plants, my bad

Thanks for the compliment, and excuse me for my blonde moment...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ooooops! Sorry Twisty! I misread your post...I thought you were making a funny over me killing my plants, my bad
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, and excuse me for my blonde moment...


*Hell no..I wouldn't laugh about any plant..doesn't matter if pot either..I'm a plant freak... And I wouldn't laugh at Sunny..... (even if funny... hee..hee).... oppps...sorry it slipped.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hell no..I wouldn't laugh about any plant..doesn't matter if pot either..I'm a plant freak... And I wouldn't laugh at Sunny..... (even if funny... hee..hee).... oppps...sorry it slipped.. *


I know this, I do...
I really think the chemicals from bleaching my hair has made me a 'typical blonde' I was never this ditsy 20 years ago...


Off to work.....Oh, I hate my job....surprise surprise....
Have a good day all.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

dont work too hard


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL....Buried them....... In those days they were made out of hardwood like drumsticks, (which sadly enough I experienced too, having started drumming at 12).. not the cheapass shit now..they hurt like hell..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Then come home to your favorite teacher....*



You bettcha ,, I have a sexy sexy sexy teacher .. All my kids are doing wonderful in school ..They made me Proud ..Ipods for all of them


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi y'all, w'sup?

Puff puff pass.....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

wut's up puff?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 14, 2008)

was good


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You bettcha ,, I have a sexy sexy sexy teacher .. All my kids are doing wonderful in school ..They made me Proud ..Ipods for all of them


good shit all around huh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> good shit all around huh?



You betcha ..Life is good ..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 14, 2008)

It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's all get HIGH!.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's all get HIGH!.


Amen to that!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's all get HIGH!.



Cheers .................................................


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's all get HIGH!.


*Who was that masked poster........................ ?*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in. Glad I swung by. Happy Friday........WooHoo


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 14, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Amen to that!





korvette1977 said:


> Cheers .................................................





Twistyman said:


> *Who was that masked poster........................ ?*





KiloBit said:


> I'm in. Glad I swung by. Happy Friday........WooHoo





It's me, really, lol. Come hang out in live chat tonight.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Im nice and stoned ...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im nice and stoned ...



Right with you there vette. Oh what a wonderful world.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Baked 0430 NYC. It's fecking raining again. Put a damper on my ride out to the beach.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not W & B here yet (it's only 10:30 pm), but 'The Blues Brothers' is on TV!!!! Choofin' up now. Fuck I LOVE this movie.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


*Sure do............... Morning Chiceh..*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sure do............... Morning Chiceh..*



Morning Twisty, how goes it this fine rainy day?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Twisty, how goes it this fine rainy day?


*Good... dull day here... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good... dull day here... *


Well I happen to know a cure for a dull day....................fire it up. 


wow, post #6666, lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 15, 2008)

Wake and bake, getting ready to fire it up myself , nice to see you weekend baker Chiceh.


----------



## rastadiskO (Nov 15, 2008)

ah, nothing is better then the no work weekend wake & bake, then the necessary trip to Starbucks :}


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wake and bake, getting ready to fire it up myself , nice to see you weekend baker Chiceh.



Hey how are ya? good to see you too, lol. I bake plenty during the week, just after the work day is done, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Well I happen to know a cure for a dull day....................fire it up.
> 
> 
> wow, post #6666, lol


*It says 6671 on my screen ???*


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 15, 2008)

It's now official. I can wake and bake (it's 12:15). Morning Chiceh!!!

Blues Brothers is still on. Cab Calloway just did 'Minnie the Moocher', which, for you trivia buffs was originally a thirties song (sung by cab calloway back then too). There is argument about whether the song is about weed or opium... 'She was a lowdown Hoochie Coocher'.
Cab Calloway also sang 'Reefer Man'.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu8SUYwMnME Minnie the Moocher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pyeEvhcQ Reefer Man


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It says 6671 on my screen ???*



Ya now, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

goooooooood morning RIU!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Morning sleepy heads, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

hit tha bong!

one day, if I ever become a millionaire, I'm gonna pay for everyone to fly out to my giant mansion on RIU and have a big party


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 15, 2008)

Morning!!!!!!

It's now 1:40 am. 'Rage' is on TV. It's an all night music video program on our Australian government Tv station, ABC (Australian Broadcasting Commission).

No ads and a lot of the time an excellent variety of clips, including some classic old stuff. Oh, and no idiot compères trying to sound kewl. They have guest programmers on occasion; members of bands that get to choose their favourite artists for the night. Check it out at 
r a g e


They've got an old live Prince Gig on at the moment. I'm waiting for the drummers tits to bounce out of her silver dress...they're just leapin' around!

Here's tonights playlist:

12:14am
THE CHEMICAL BROTHERS Star Guitar (Virgin)
SOULWAX NY Excuse (Shock)
KRAFTWERK Autobahn (EMI)
12:30am
M83 Graveyard Girl (Virgin)
SEBASTIEN TELLIER La Ritournelle (Inertia)
PHOENIX If I Ever Feel Better (Virgin)
CASSIUS Cassius 1999 (Virgin)
BILL WYMAN Je Suis Un Rock Star (Sony)
APHEX TWIN Donkey Rhubarb (Warner)
DECKCHAIRS OVERBOARD That's The Way (Independent)
SPARKS Beat The Clock (Virgin)
1:00am
THE CARS Just What I Needed (Warner)
TALKING HEADS Once In A Lifetime (Warner)
DURAN DURAN Rio (EMI)
E.L.O. Don't Bring Me Down (SBME)
TOTO Rosanna (Sony)
THE POINTER SISTERS Automatic (BMG)
MISSING PERSONS Destination Unknown (EMI)
1:30am
PRINCE I Would Die For You/Baby I'm A Star (Warner)
APOLLONIA 6 Sex Shooter (Warner)
TINA TURNER We Don't Need Another Hero (Fest/Mush)
MICHAEL JACKSON Bad (Sony)
2:00am
MICHAEL JACKSON Thriller (Sony)
SNOOP DOGGY DOGG Murder Was The Case (Warner)
THE CURE Close To Me (Warner)
THE CURE Just Like Heaven (Warner)
2:30am
THE REELS Quasimodo's Dream (Mushroom)
VISAGE Fade To Grey (Polydor)
INXS Don't Change (Warner)
AC/DC Jailbreak (Sony)
MIDNIGHT OIL Beds Are Burning (Sony)
DEF LEPPARD Pour Some Sugar On Me (Universal)
3:00am
THE VERVE Bittersweet Symphony (Virgin)
PINK FLOYD Comfortably Numb (Sony)
RADIOHEAD Karma Police (EMI)
NIRVANA Heart-Shaped Box (Universal (MCA))
THE FLAMING LIPS Do You Realize?? (Warner)
BJORK Human Behaviour (Polydor)
3:30am
BLUR The Universal (EMI)
SINEAD O'CONNOR Nothing Compares 2 U (EMI)
VAN SHE Changes (Universal)
VAN SHE Strangers (Universal)
VAN SHE Cat & The Eye (Universal)
VAN SHE Kelly (Universal)
VAN SHE - triple j tv Cat & The Eye (Universal)
4:00am
VAN SHE - triple j tv Strangers (Universal)
ENDORPHIN Satie 1 (Sony)
ENDORPHIN Blue Moon (Sony)
ENDORPHIN featuring CINDY RYAN Afterwords (You're So Right) (Sony)
ENDORPHIN Free (Independent)
ENDORPHIN featuring LUKE HANIGAN Sex & Violence (Sony)
ENDORPHIN Relapse (Sony)
ENDORPHIN Tonight (Independent)
ENDORPHIN Love Is A Dancefloor (Universal)
4:30am
B(IF)TEK Bedrock (Festival)
B(IF)TEK Japanese Game Show (Virgin)
B(IF)TEK We Think You're Dishy (Murmur)
B(IF)TEK with JULEE CRUISE Wired For Sound (Murmur)
B(IF)TEK Machines Work (Murmur)
B(IF)TEK Read To Me (Remote Control)
TELEMETRY ORCHESTRA Pearloid (Independent)
5:00am
TELEMETRY ORCHESTRA Swingers International (Independent)
TELEMETRY ORCHESTRA Suburban Harmony (Independent)
TELEMETRY ORCHESTRA Under The Cherry Tree (Independent)
DECODER RING Night Shift (EMI)
DECODER RING Ether (Virgin)
DECODER RING Welcome Shoppers (Virgin)
DECODER RING Somersault (Inertia)
DECODER RING Fractions (Inertia)
GAUCHE Take My Hand (Independent)
5:30am
ENTROPIC Trading Heroes (Independent)
FRIENDLY FIRES Paris (Remote Control)
TV ON THE RADIO Dancing Choose (Remote Control)
COMMON Universal Mind Control (Universal)
P-MONEY featuring VINCE HARDER Everything (Grindin/Central Stat)
PHRASE Clockwork (Universal)
WINTERPARK Wall Kids (MGM)
METRONOMY Heartbreaker (Warner)
6:00am
THE WEEK THAT WAS Scratch The Surface (Spunk)
THE RED SUN BAND Heartbreaker (Shock)
LULUC Little Suitcase (Independent)
EMILIANA TORRINI Big Jumps (Remote Control)
THE DO On My Shoulders (Shock)
VAMPIRE WEEKEND Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa (Remote Control)
ALBERT HAMMOND JR. GfC (Remote Control)
STEPHEN MALKMUS Gardenia (Spunk)


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> hit tha bong!
> 
> one day, if I ever become a millionaire, I'm gonna pay for everyone to fly out to my giant mansion on RIU and have a big party



Buy an island in the tropics for us, RIU island!. Now that sounds fantastic!, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

nice info dude, +rep


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Where are the links to the tunes? Good stuff, lmfao 



Gryphonn said:


> Morning!!!!!!
> 
> It's now 1:40 am. 'Rage' is on TV. It's an all night music video program on our Australian government Tv station, ABC (Australian Broadcasting Commission).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 15, 2008)

Awww, thanx fluffyT and Chiceh. Reps back at yas on this fine morning (well it should be when the sun comes up)...I might have to leave soon...shower and bongs before bed...


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Where are the links to the tunes? Good stuff, lmfao





Now that might be a mission...I copy/pasted this from the website...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a cool song. 

YouTube - Michael Franti and Spearhead : Say Hey Music Video


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 15, 2008)

Michael Franti, coolies!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't say that I know the guy


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 15, 2008)

ahhh i had three bowles of weedies 

YouTube - Sage Francis freestyle with C.R. Avery on Beatbox


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

nice, what strain?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Muuuuaaaahhhhhh, had a nap so I get to wake n bake again, lol.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 15, 2008)

Does'nt anybody grow any more??? I have'nt run out of weed for over a year now. Although people do ask me for reef I tried to dole it out a little at a time. I put a lot of time & $$$ into growing as yall know. Alot of my friends think I should give it up to them as they need it. They seem to think its free just cause I grow it.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 15, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> nice, what strain?


grand daddy


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 16, 2008)

Got up to go check out Andromeda at the beach. Feck, it's raining again so guess I'll have to try again next weekend. Sssssooooooooooooooo hahahahaha it's Wake n Bake time. Trichs are for grownups. No milk needed. Yeah baby.


----------



## happyhigh (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got off of work and I am baked. I full plan to wake and bake tommorow. hell I might as just keep the bong next to the bed locked and loaded. lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 16, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Got up to go check out Andromeda at the beach. Feck, it's raining again so guess I'll have to try again next weekend. Sssssooooooooooooooo hahahahaha it's Wake n Bake time. Trichs are for grownups. No milk needed. Yeah baby.


*Shit Kilo..in your av. you look like Bono.... *





Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Wake n Bake


 *Hi Sunny...kilo and all.... Wake, no bake but still dancing....
got some good vegging lights yesterday........... 
Where's vette........... ???? 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 16, 2008)

I am glad your still dancing Twisty! What kind of lights did you buy?

I have no idea where Vette is
I haven't seen him all weekend. He is probably out having fun with the Mrs.Vette.

A cold front came in last night! Brrrrrrrrr....58 degrees right now, COLD.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 16, 2008)

Wake n Bake, time to Fire it up.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Good night chichi!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake. Vette is AWOL  well no spanking for him  

58 where you live Sunny, brrrrrr that's cold.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am glad your still dancing Twisty! What kind of lights did you buy?
> I have no idea where Vette is
> I haven't seen him all weekend. He is probably out having fun with the Mrs.Vette.
> A cold front came in last night! Brrrrrrrrr....58 degrees right now, COLD.


*Poor, poor Sunny.. . Here the brass monkey ran away.....*



Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, time to Fire it up.


*Morning Chiceh.... *



GrowTech said:


> Good night chichi!


*Hi GT.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

*Sorry Sunny almost missed it...
2 X 22" T5... with red/blue bulbs..
2 X 22" Agrosun grow lights.....
Canna nutes veg/flower.....
$80.00............ Got them from CannaSeur..plus smoked some of his hash.... He really is a good guy. Ever since our 1st meeting (which was funny) we've done some serious smoking...mostly his strains and hash.....
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bake. Vette is AWOL  well no spanking for him
> 
> 58 where you live Sunny, brrrrrr that's cold.


Cold? Don't talk to me about cold, lol. I have snow on the ground this morning. 



GrowTech said:


> Good night chichi!


Night night grow, see ya later. 



Twistyman said:


> *Poor, poor Sunny.. . Here the brass monkey ran away.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

So let's get baked, puff puff pass........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 16, 2008)

Twisty your set up for your next grow! PLEASE do a journal, I would really like to see a journal done by you!

Chiceh you woke up to snow? Wow, that makes my 58 look a little wussy like!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

The high here was 41 yesterday, so yes your 58 looks wussified, but hey, let's toke


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The high here was 41 yesterday, so yes your 58 looks wussified, but hey, let's toke


Yeah, Florida has made me soft! 
I am in....puff puff pass


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

I've actually been hoping for a good hard frost here. The dogs are still picking up some fleas outside. We need about 3 days in a row nice hard frost, kill those bastards right off. 

 back at ya, anyone else still here and want one?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 16, 2008)

It's 32 here and still snowing. I haven't even planted all my bulbs yet, lol. Oh well, let's fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

What kind of bulbs are you planting? I love flowers, whatcha got going on?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What kind of bulbs are you planting? I love flowers, whatcha got going on?


Haha, well, I ordered lots this year. Snow Crocus mix, Mountain lillies, windflowers, roseum. Tulips, French Kiss Lace and Candy Kisses mixes. Also a few varieties of Daffodils. I luv spring flowers and have them from early to late spring.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 16, 2008)

morning yall. how is everyone? I am awake and baked.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

I have something blooming from the first spring crocus, through right now even. I have to always have some type of flowers blooming in my yard, it's a personal rule.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So let's get baked, puff puff pass........


*Morning Miss hester.. *


Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty your set up for your next grow! PLEASE do a journal, I would really like to see a journal done by you!
> Chiceh you woke up to snow? Wow, that makes my 58 look a little wussy like!


*Thats on the list...Camera..HPS 250 W..and a guitar for apt. plus they just opened a music store here... temptation.. I need the light 1st unless I want to flower with T5..I don't know..never done it.. Baby steps when you're on disability...$$$'s have to be planned...*



Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, Florida has made me soft!
> I am in....puff puff pass


*All the better to hug you.... *


buffalosoulja said:


> morning yall. how is everyone? I am awake and baked.


*Morning new guy..... Just back from getting smoke... everyone 3...2....1...............................*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 16, 2008)

I wish it would snow in LA.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

We have hail and some flurries here


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

*Who was that masked man.... ?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Who was that masked man.... ?*



Whats happening Twisty ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats happening Twisty ..


*Hows it going.....? Just smoking and watching Star Trek movies.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ahhhh cool.. Im smoking Some Hijack in the bong .. about to watch some Stand -up on youtube


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeff Dunhams New Christmas special is on Comedy central starting at 7:30 pm at 9pm is the NEW ONE


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 16, 2008)

Built a snowman and put some xmas lights up outside today, leds even lol. It is chilly though damn and the snow is not stopping.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Built a snowman and put some xmas lights up outside today, leds even lol. It is chilly though damn and the snow is not stopping.




Keep it up there we dont need it here .. The snow that is ....


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Keep it up there we dont need it here .. The snow that is ....



I don't particularly like the snow either. I would much rather be in a tropical climate all the time.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 16, 2008)

I wish I had snow, I think the coolest thing I've ever built out of snow was a lazyboy chair. my pants were waterproof, so it was like sitting in a really cold but normal chair. I got the design down first time too


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I don't particularly like the snow either. I would much rather be in a tropical climate all the time.


im what they call a tropical irishman....i like sandy beaches, hot weather, and coconuts with the top cut off filled with rum-based concoctions wearing little paper hats!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

Started off the Morning with some Lemon OG Kush, needed it bad, long ass weekend, bongsmile


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds like some good sh!t sicc.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> sounds like some good sh!t sicc.


hell yea shit is dank


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Morning folks , HAPPY MONDAY.....................LIGHT EM UP...........

Its going to be a cold snowy week here, So It looks like winter is settling In ...


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bong just tastes so good, god i hate winter sun isnt even up yet
5 am on campus is for sure the spot ........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Morning everyone!

Wake n Bake n Play with my birds!

Ozzie (my avvy) is back! He brought a girlfriend home with him!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

How did that happen? Did you buy the other bird with that donation?


----------



## rastadiskO (Nov 17, 2008)

good morning RUI, 

it's the first time I'm ripping my new RooR I baught down town yesterday. It's freezing and dark here in NY.. and a long day of work awaits me

mmm this bud is so tasty espically with a cup of green tea


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> How did that happen? Did you buy the other bird with that donation?


I know I have told you this before, your a smart man....yes.
So now I have 2 Umbrella Cockatoos. It is okay, they really like each other and Ozzie is calm now. I named her Sharon....get it, Ozzie and Sharon, too cute.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I know I have told you this before, your a smart man....yes.
> So now I have 2 Umbrella Cockatoos. It is okay, they really like each other and Ozzie is calm now. I named her Sharon....get it, Ozzie and Sharon, too cute.



So i guess that the rescue went belly up..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So i guess that the rescue went belly up..


No they are still there. I went there yesterday and they talked me into taking Oz back with Sharon. They felt that Oz was 'reformed' because of Sharon and that I wouldn't have anymore problems out of him...So far so good. Time will tell.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks , HAPPY MONDAY.....................LIGHT EM UP...........
> Its going to be a cold snowy week here, So It looks like winter is settling In ...





Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Wake n Bake n Play with my birds!
> 
> Ozzie (my avvy) is back! He brought a girlfriend home with him!!!


*Morning guys/girls..... Hey vette, you got your medal back..... Hey Sunny you got your bird back.... Hey twisty you've got a joint left......
Good stuff all around...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

I love being cold in the morning...I have sweats on and a fluffy shirt. I do love winter clothes....snuggly...

Morning Twisty!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

mornin....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning guys/girls..... Hey vette, you got your medal back..... Hey Sunny you got your bird back.... Hey twisty you've got a joint left......
> Good stuff all around...
> *




Yea I noticed that today .. whoo hoo.. 

Im off in a few Im going to drop My girl at school then head to wal-mart to get some Coaxial cable ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

Mornin Mane. How goes it?

argh, I can't get my Christmas avy to work...I hate photobucket. Twisty I like your Tree, it is getting me in the spirit! I need to get my Christmas avy up.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 17, 2008)

>cough cough<

MOOORNING all you waker upperers!!

My time zone is +10:00 GMT which means that (for non time type people) when it's midday in Greenwich England (or anywhere in that time zone), it's 10pm here. Anyway, it's 11pm nearly here, so I'm getting in early.


----------



## Traz (Nov 17, 2008)

had a wake and bake this morning and it was beaaaaaaaaaaauuutiful!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I love being cold in the morning...I have sweats on and a fluffy shirt. I do love winter clothes....snuggly...
> 
> Morning Twisty!



Wakin and Bakin with a little luvin in the oven...

Winter clothes are great to wear in Floriduh, you get to take them off by 12 noon...


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I love being cold in the morning...I have sweats on and a fluffy shirt. I do love winter clothes....snuggly...
> 
> Morning Twisty!





CrackerJax said:


> Wakin and Bakin with a little luvin in the oven...
> 
> Winter clothes are great to wear in Floriduh, you get to take them off by 12 noon...
> out.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin Mane. How goes it?
> 
> argh, I can't get my Christmas avy to work...I hate photobucket. Twisty I like your Tree, it is getting me in the spirit! I need to get my Christmas avy up.


nothin making French toast


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 17, 2008)

good morning all! who had a good weekend? i sure did!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 17, 2008)

wassup yall? I am awake and baked. how bout yall?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm home for the day woot woot!, Fire it up, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I'm home for the day woot woot!, Fire it up, lol.




Im back from Wal - mart ..I'll burn with ya ..Cheers ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im back from Wal - mart ..I'll burn with ya ..Cheers ...



I was there yesterday, good deal on shovels. Good thing too, because I had to use one today. I can't believe how much snow we have here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I was there yesterday, good deal on shovels. Good thing too, because I had to use one today. I can't believe how much snow we have here.



Shovel...... Whats a shovel...? 

I have a snowthrower.. and If there is TOOO much snow ..I call the Plow guy .. $20.00 and he plows everything ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

*Back from store.. eating a giant tootsie roll...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Back from store.. eating a giant tootsie roll...........*




Hey Twisty,,, How far are you from Niagra falls ?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

*7 - 8 hours... Where I went to jam with old band last summer is about 1.5 hours away.... why ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *7 - 8 hours... Where I went to jam with old band last summer is about 1.5 hours away.... why ??*


Ive never been there and Im planning on going there for a weekend this summer with my Girl.. Thought maybe we could meet up have a few drinks smoke some erb , have a few laughs


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive never been there and Im planning on going there for a weekend this summer with my Girl.. Thought maybe we could meet up have a few drinks smoke some erb , have a few laughs


*With that much waring it's possible... I was planning on going out again in the spring, but that can be stalled... plus theres a shit load of equipment and we could party and jam for a day.. I'm supposed to meet jimmyspaz the next time I'm out that way.....

*Chiceh lives that way too me thinks.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *With that much waring it's possible... I was planning on going out again in the spring, but that can be stalled... plus theres a shit load of equipment and we could party and jam for a day...plus I'm supposed to meet jimmyspaz the next time I'm out that way.....
> 
> *Chiceh lives that way too me thinks.......
> *



Well Im looking at prob After Bonnaroo.(you should go ) Thats Fathers Day weekend in June ,, Im thinking early to mid July


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 17, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Wakin and Bakin with a little luvin in the oven...
> 
> Winter clothes are great to wear in Floriduh, you get to take them off by 12 noon...
> 
> ...


Hehe, it's going on Summer here. At the moment (1:40am) it's 24 degrees (75 F). We're averaging 21 min to 34 max degrees C now...and it'll get warmer.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

*What a bonehead.. just made a coffee with one of those 1 cup thingys...
forgot to put cup.... Duh !!!! What a mess....
*


korvette1977 said:


> Well Im looking at prob After Bonnaroo.(you should go ) Thats Fathers Day weekend in June ,, Im thinking early to mid July


*I need a passport..that may not be in the cards yet....we'll see....*



Gryphonn said:


> Hehe, it's going on Summer here. At the moment (1:40am) it's 24 degrees (75 F). We're averaging 21 min to 34 max degrees C now...and it'll get warmer.


*Shut up man..just stop now !!... just went to the store before with a sweater and jacket, gloves......... 0 when I woke up.....
Stupid warm toasty Aussie......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What a bonehead.. just made a coffee with one of those 1 cup thingys...
> forgot to put cup.... Duh !!!! What a mess....
> *
> 
> ...


Well you get a passport , You make it here and you can travel to and from Bonnaroo with Us ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 17, 2008)

lol cali is better
our weather isn't JUST warm, it's also beautiful


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *
> 
> Shut up man..just stop now !!... just went to the store before with a sweater and jacket, gloves......... 0 when I woke up.....
> Stupid warm toasty Aussie......
> *


Bwahahahaha!!!! Ahh Quebec, home of small penises due entirely to the weather....

I will one day get to Canada, in Summer of course. Even then I think I'll have excess baggage for my warm stuff. My favourite place to live is further north from where I am. The coldest it gets in Winter is 15C minimum (av. 23C). But summer sits between 26 and 36...ahhhhh...


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 17, 2008)

nice, I went to a beach once and it was exactly 98F, I fell asleep like 2 minutes after I got out of the car. the warm sand was like a blanket


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 17, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> nice, I went to a beach once and it was exactly 98F, I fell asleep like 2 minutes after I got out of the car. the warm sand was like a blanket


 When I was hippying around up North, my most luxurious accommodation was an open hut. I slept under a cotton sheet in the middle of winter. The humidity can be oppressive for the unprepared though...

...in one place, the locals kept a fire burning in their house in summer to dry the air. If they didn't, their table would end up with a covering of mould overnight. I had also heard but not seen that in Summer, growers had to watch their bud closely. If they let any seeded bud go unharvested, the seed would sprout on the bud just from the moisture in the air.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> lol cali is better
> our weather isn't JUST warm, it's also beautiful


*I'm not an earthquake fan.....*



Gryphonn said:


> Bwahahahaha!!!! Ahh Quebec, home of small penises due entirely to the weather....
> 
> I will one day get to Canada, in Summer of course. Even then I think I'll have excess baggage for my warm stuff. My favourite place to live is further north from where I am. The coldest it gets in Winter is 15C minimum (av. 23C). But summer sits between 26 and 36...ahhhhh...


*Hey !! I heard that... whens the last time you had a good beating..... you're about due... 
Our av. cold is about -23 (as low as -40) ...hot.. +28 (as high as 38, in Ontario).........



*Oh yeah.... bite me.....
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not an earthquake fan.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...it was a cruel attack. 
Man, I don't even think that I would survive a winter that went to -23. I went from the far north here to the south of our state (about 1400 km) one winter and my toes didn't thaw for the week I was there. It was between 4 degrees and 14 degrees. I was even wearing sheepskin boots, two pairs of jeans, singlet and two shirts as well as a trench coat!
Keep me indoors with a fire and some nice bud...I might sneak out to check the scenery on occasion...maybe...that sort of cold is scary to me.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Morning Yall, gotta get this morning started off right . . . . . .  . . . .


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 17, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1629386]Good Morning Yall, gotta get this morning started off right . . . . . .  . . . . [/quote]

wussup sicc. blaze that sh!t cuz.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not really posting with the windows to the room wide open. I'm not really wearing shorts and a T shirt. It's not really 70 degrees here.....

O Canada! 
Our white and snowy land
True patriot love in all thy shovels command

With glowing hearths we see thee rise
The true north strong and on TV

From far and wide
O Canada, we will walk on ice for thee

God keep us glorious and snow free
O Canada, we will walk on ice for thee .. if we must




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> ...it was a cruel attack.
> Man, I don't even think that I would survive a winter that went to -23. I went from the far north here to the south of our state (about 1400 km) one winter and my toes didn't thaw for the week I was there. It was between 4 degrees and 14 degrees. I was even wearing sheepskin boots, two pairs of jeans, singlet and two shirts as well as a trench coat!
> Keep me indoors with a fire and some nice bud...I might sneak out to check the scenery on occasion...maybe...that sort of cold is scary to me.


*I always looked at the old man and shook my head..why move from UK to Quebec... shit thats going from grim weather to fucking UGLY weather...(in winter)..
I'm with you on the hunker down and smoke thing...pass that this way kind puffer............
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

Make this snow go away now! I am already sick of it, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Make this snow go away now! I am already sick of it, lol.


pack it tightly in your bong before hits.


or get out and board.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> pack it tightly in your bong before hits.
> 
> 
> or get out and board.



Not enough for boarding, just enough to have to shovel it. lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Make this snow go away now! I am already sick of it, lol.


*Your crap today is mine tomorrow.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

Afternoon waker and bakers, I'm late today, but better late than never 

We have snow flurries here today  No, I don't like it..........


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Afternoon waker and bakers, I'm late today, but better late than never
> 
> We have snow flurries here today  No, I don't like it..........


Never say never


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish we only had flurries here, the snow is over my ankles. It does look pretty though, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Afternoon waker and bakers, I'm late today, but better late than never
> 
> We have snow flurries here today  No, I don't like it..........



Drain the gas in the bike , run the carbs dry and put it away ,,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

It's in the garage, but we don't drain them, we get warm snaps and we take them out for a spin. I was just driving today thinking, "I wish I was on my bike on this road........sigh"


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a new routine its called wake and vape


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Afternoon waker and bakers, I'm late today, but better late than never
> We have snow flurries here today  No, I don't like it..........


*
And what time do you call this young lady..... *tapping foot.....**.. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry....... *fumbling in pockets* ............I have a note......... 





Twistyman said:


> *And what time do you call this young lady..... *tapping foot.....**.. *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry....... *fumbling in pockets* ............I have a note.........


*LOL............. *


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 17, 2008)

ahahah 4 sure take a toke but dont choke >_<
love rippen my 3 foot phx 2perc >_<
waddup eveyro9ne!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 17, 2008)

lol what's with the numbers?


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 17, 2008)

is that like algebra? i see alot of letters and a few numbers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate word problems, "if a train left New York traveling west 60 MPH and a second train left Fresno traveling east at 56 MPH would I be able to get better weed?"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got to show you guys the latest addition to my family...
Here is Sharon and Oz....Sharon is keeping Oz under control! She is so cool!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

Aaaawwwww they look so sweet together. Young love, I'm happy Oz got a woman. Are they at the rescue or at your place?

I got snow flurries today, want me to send you some?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Aaaawwwww they look so sweet together. Young love, I'm happy Oz got a woman. Are they at the rescue or at your place?
> 
> I got snow flurries today, want me to send you some?


No snow for me!! It is 65 here today and I am shivering...I am a wussy!

They are with me. I took them back yesterday. Oz needed a woman and they found Sharon and they feel that Oz won't give me anymore problems. So they are home. I have to be honest, it feels good to have him back, even though he is bad I missed him.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe his new chick will keep him in line for you !!!


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 17, 2008)

Snow in the North, fires in Cali. We got storms brewing over here in our part of the world. We're expecting storms in the next couple days. The capital of Queensland, Brisbane, copped a hiding on Sunday:

Video - The Courier-Mail

The place has been declared a Natural Disaster Zone. It's been raining steady down there overnight as well.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep saying the planet is sick of us and wants to kill us. I can't say that I blame it either.


----------



## bluntking420 (Nov 17, 2008)

There in nothing better in the world than a good old wake N bake session


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No snow for me!! It is 65 here today and I am shivering...I am a wussy!
> 
> They are with me. I took them back yesterday. Oz needed a woman and they found Sharon and they feel that Oz won't give me anymore problems. So they are home. I have to be honest, it feels good to have him back, even though he is bad I missed him.


*Good to see, you get attached to the beasts around us... hey when did the pic viewing background change.... ??*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Snow in the North, fires in Cali. We got storms brewing over here in our part of the world. We're expecting storms in the next couple days. The capital of Queensland, Brisbane, copped a hiding on Sunday:
> 
> Video - The Courier-Mail
> 
> The place has been declared a Natural Disaster Zone. It's been raining steady down there overnight as well.


HHHmmmmmmmmm. It's President Bush's fault.

I'm waked and baked.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 17, 2008)

No, silly, it's all Obama's fault, or it soon will be.....

Evening, everyone! Been awhile, got an annoying case of tennis elbow and I prolly ain't supposed to use my right arm at all but I hate typing one handed, been on precious little. First driving school so I could keep my liscense and then a evening to next evening trip to transport rescue dogs that crossed three states..... I still haven't caught up on my sleep. 

Whew, time for a break, packin up the last..... Thought I would share wid ya'll...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 18, 2008)

I was a bit tired last night and when i baked around 8:00, I slipped into slumberland without my jammies!
Consequently I woke up around 4:30 in the morn with my main Buddha-pup needing to go pee. So of course the whole pack needed to go...... It's 45 degrees here so the crispness of the air felt wonderful on my face. The moon was straight up bathing us all in moonbeams through the oak hammock. Along with this was the quiet of the morning being broken only by a nearby Barred Owl and a far off Coyote. We all stayed out there for an extra ten minutes just taking it all in. All the pups are now snuggled in our bed and I am starting my early bake. It just might get to be a habit. 

Good morning all!





out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Morning everyone

Wake n Bake


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Injured today, so no work. Well then it's wake and bake time.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you are injured. That always sucks..... Hope it's not to serious? 
I mean you can still operate the bong, right?




out.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Sorry to hear that you are injured. That always sucks..... Hope it's not to serious?
> I mean you can still operate the bong, right?
> out.


I ran around like a fecking 20 year old yesterday for my job. Figured I walked approx 5 miles with 30 lbs of tools on my back. My fecking knee is a little locked up right now. If I go in, they show no mercy and it'll get even more fecked up. So I'll stay in today and hope it's better by tomorrow, if it is I'll go in, but I'm not going to bust my ass like yesterday.

I'd rather be at work, but hey wake and bake.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

*Good day dudes/dudettes..... Wake and .... 14 days till primo reefer.......... 
-3 is the high here today..... feck, fuck, fick and fock.... Hibernation mode..........

*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good day dudes/dudettes..... Wake and .... 14 days till primo reefer..........
> -3 is the high here today..... feck, fuck, fick and fock.... Hibernation mode..........
> 
> *



Bbbbrrrrrrrrr! But it's a dry cold, right. lol

Bro is that with the wind chill? -3 is bad ass cold.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good day dudes/dudettes..... Wake and .... 14 days till primo reefer..........
> -3 is the high here today..... feck, fuck, fick and fock.... Hibernation mode..........
> 
> *




We have snow Again.. and last night I got FUCKED UP.. wow .. I feel numb this morning


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 18, 2008)

im up, but i dont wanna....snow depresses me. its not even december yet. coffee and weed, be my savior.

morning all!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

Mornin. 

Need weed, got a tiny pinch left and I am stuck unable to do anything now cuz of this fuckin elbow. Goin stir crazy, and now running outta weed! GahhHHHHHHH!

Grumble grumble. Can't ride, can't do anything with the horses, can't do anything that requires two hands, I need to get wasted this morning, puff puff pass, ya'll.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have snow Again.. and last night I got FUCKED UP.. wow .. I feel numb this morning



Snow is cool as long as you don't have to travel, or go to work, or be numb, the fecking glare is a killa.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Need weed, got a tiny pinch left and I am stuck unable to do anything now cuz of this fuckin elbow. Goin stir crazy, and now running outta weed! GahhHHHHHHH!
> 
> Grumble grumble. Can't ride, can't do anything with the horses, can't do anything that requires two hands, I need to get wasted this morning, puff puff pass, ya'll.



Empathize bro. Stuck home now with bum knee, hope it gets better fast.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good day dudes/dudettes..... Wake and .... 14 days till primo reefer..........
> -3 is the high here today..... feck, fuck, fick and fock.... Hibernation mode..........
> 
> *


WOW I would be freezing my non existent butt off! 



korvette1977 said:


> We have snow Again.. and last night I got FUCKED UP.. wow .. I feel numb this morning


tisk tisk.....what did you get fucked up on?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 18, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers, Sunny, how are the Oz-birds? Vette got fucked up last night  there's a new one  

What happened to your elbow Puff? 

Canada is sounding like a blast this morning Twisty, a blast of cold damn air


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers, Sunny, how are the Oz-birds? Vette got fucked up last night  there's a new one
> 
> What happened to your elbow Puff?
> 
> Canada is sounding like a blast this morning Twisty, a blast of cold damn air


What am I? Chopped liver? lol kidding kidding


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 18, 2008)

morning yall how is everybody?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 18, 2008)

Kilobit      

Sorry, I missed you man


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers, Sunny, how are the Oz-birds? Vette got fucked up last night  there's a new one
> 
> What happened to your elbow Puff?
> 
> Canada is sounding like a blast this morning Twisty, a blast of cold damn air


Morning Miss and Puff, Buff, Kilo, Slik and everyone!
Puff and Kilo I hope you two feel better soon!

Oz and Sharon are good. Oz had my thumb in his mouth last night and I thought that was it, I was shaking....he looked up at me and he let go and said 'GOD, WHAT?' He knows! I am just going to work with them every day and make this work....I liked waking up to the chatter, I missed it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Did a few Doses 
Drank a few Bacardi and cokes 
was smoking Hijack
And then about midnight I ate a Xanax 
I feel like I was run over by a bus 


The Xanax wipe me out


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 18, 2008)

Do they talk to each other?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Miss and Puff, Buff, Kilo and everyone!
> Puff and Kilo I hope you two feel better soon!
> 
> Oz and Sharon are good. Oz had my thumb in his mouth last night and I thought that was it, I was shaking....he looked up at me and he let go and said 'GOD, WHAT?' He knows! I am just going to work with them every day and make this work....I liked waking up to the chatter, I missed it.


Buenos dias, Hola, Guten Morgen, Dzien Dobre, feck can't think of any more, right now that is.

What up soulja.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

Kilo- Thanx, man. Hope you get better soon, too. This invalid shit sucks.

MissH- Hey, sistah. Got tendonitis, not sure, goin to the doctor tomarrow. Can't do nuttin, am a very grumpy dragon this mornin, and dont type so well with only my left hand. I make less mistakes typin drunk!



Speakin of drunk, better quiet down since Vette is hung over.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do they talk to each other?


lol, yeah...well they bird talk with each other. They only talk english to humans. I have to work on Sharon's mouth....she is a cusser!!! She called me a motherfucker last night! I looked at her and said 'what did you say" and she flipped her top up and screamed "MOTHERFUCKER" and Ozzie laughed his ass off! I do have to correct the cussing, can't have that. It is all good though.


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

They only talk english to humans. I have to work on Sharon's mouth....she is a cusser!!! She called me a motherfucker last night! I looked at her and said 'what did you say" and she flipped her top up and screamed "MOTHERFUCKER" and Ozzie laughed his ass off! I do have to correct the cussing, can't have that. It is all good though.

LMAO waked and BAKED


----------



## stunned (Nov 18, 2008)

I always wondered what was in this thread but never actually looked inside to find out. Now I Know.....Good Morning guys


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

Whussup, Stunned?

Thanx for the laugh, Sunny, I needed that. I knew a guy with an African grey who had a very naughty vocabulary, I thought it was the best.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 18, 2008)

Birds screaming Motherfucker, LOL No more cable TV for them. 

Puff, I know all about tendonitis, my husband gets it and I do too. I know an exercise for it that helped both of us and it's free. Put your fingers all together and put a taught rubber band around them, then use your fingers to try to flex and stretch the rubber band. A doctor told my husband people get tendonitis from always gripping things but never flexing the muscles in the opposite direction. It's more of a muscle imbalance. The rubberband exercise helps to build the muscles going in the other direction. It pretty much cured both of us. If I feel it coming on again I do the exercises for a few days, I just keep the rubber band around my wrist as a reminder. Try it, when you flex you can feel it in the muscles, it's crazy but it works.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Bbbbrrrrrrrrr! But it's a dry cold, right. lol
> 
> Bro is that with the wind chill? -3 is bad ass cold.


*Yeah its dry.... not a joint in sight... Oh you meant the weather.....*


korvette1977 said:


> We have snow Again.. and last night I got FUCKED UP.. wow .. I feel numb this morning






puffdamagikdragon said:


> Mornin.
> Need weed, got a tiny pinch left and I am stuck unable to do anything now cuz of this fuckin elbow. Goin stir crazy, and now running outta weed! GahhHHHHHHH!
> Grumble grumble. Can't ride, can't do anything with the horses, can't do anything that requires two hands, I need to get wasted this morning, puff puff pass, ya'll.


*There ARE things that can be done one handed...even while typing...

* 


Sunnysideup said:


> WOW I would be freezing my non existent butt off!
> tisk tisk.....what did you get fucked up on?


 *You lie like a rug....... I seen it...it.. it's...*



KiloBit said:


> What am I? Chopped liver? lol kidding kidding


*Actualment pate fois gras.... *



korvette1977 said:


> Did a few Doses
> Drank a few Bacardi and cokes
> was smoking Hijack
> And then about midnight I ate a Xanax
> ...


*Well theres your problem..... xanadoo's should be taken early....*



KiloBit said:


> Buenos dias, Hola, Guten Morgen, Dzien Dobre, feck can't think of any more, right now that is.
> 
> *Bon jour mes amis........... voila un autre...... *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanx, I will! Gotta wait till it calms down, tho, can't even light the lighter and it hurts. If hubby goes to bed, I can't smoke! Kept him up way past his bedtime last nite, too.

Worse part is, I am allergic to codiene, and the regular shit ain't touching this. I don't know what the doctor can put me on tomarrow, tylenol and motrin ain't even gettin close.

I know, I know, and yes, I have a huge chunk of cheese to go with my wine, thank you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

No way The xanax i use to end the night and go to sleep..I cant function and take one .I take one and Im sleeping


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you put any ice on it? Try that ice, heat, rest deal. 20 min of each, 20 ice, 20 heat, 20 rest do 3 sets in a row (yes there goes 3 hours of time) but it should help too. We've really gotten ahead of our peers on old people pains.  OH and take 3 ibuprofin and a couple of bongs.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright, alright no more gripping about the cold. This guy is my hero. He's taking icing down to the extreme. I love being high in the morning. hehe

Twisty is that you?


----------



## stunned (Nov 18, 2008)

ehhh I think I just struck out on the wake and bake this morning. It was good for a minute but now I just want to go back to bed. But I've got work to do.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

A tendency for an early morning weed-nap is always the risk you take with the wake and bake......

Still worth it, eh?




Yep, MissH, been doin that and it is the only thing that seems to help. But then I forget and use my arm anyway and I am back to square one.

Oh yeah, I forgot to add to all my other complaining, cold as a witch's tit here too.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol, yeah...well they bird talk with each other. They only talk english to humans. I have to work on Sharon's mouth....she is a cusser!!! She called me a motherfucker last night! I looked at her and said 'what did you say" and she flipped her top up and screamed "MOTHERFUCKER" and Ozzie laughed his ass off! I do have to correct the cussing, can't have that. It is all good though.


oh shit,you do not know how hard I just laughed right now.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol, yeah...well they bird talk with each other. They only talk english to humans. I have to work on Sharon's mouth....she is a cusser!!! She called me a motherfucker last night! I looked at her and said 'what did you say" and she flipped her top up and screamed "MOTHERFUCKER" and Ozzie laughed his ass off! I do have to correct the cussing, can't have that. It is all good though.


lol, how did you not laugh? the mental image i get is effin funny. +rep for sharing that. . 

Is everyone good n high? I am feeling pretty good. Got a test this morn. and i did not study.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 18, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Whussup, Stunned?
> 
> Thanx for the laugh, Sunny, I needed that. I knew a guy with an African grey who had a very naughty vocabulary, I thought it was the best.


i lived with my uncle for a year or so. every time we would go to his room to smoke. his afrigan grey would make the pinging sound his bowl makes on his ashtray(same bowl & tray for like 10yrs). if we were in there for more than a bowl or two, the bird would go crazy pinging away as if to say-"hey stoneys, havent you had enough?!"


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

We had a cockatiel named JoJo that got up in your face when you were smokin..... I never did shotgun him but I thought about it. He used to masterbate on our standing ashtray he perched on.... I traded him for 2 lovebirds.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 18, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> He used to masterbate on our standing ashtray he perched on....


thats wrong on so many levels


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 18, 2008)

i should get a bird one day.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No way The xanax i use to end the night and go to sleep..I cant function and take one .I take one and Im sleeping


*I just recently did the sleep apnea test wearing the alter at night.. I go see the Dr. Dec 3rd... woo hoo.. may be RX for sleepys... 
I'll mention MM.. might be another way to get card.. Please Doc. kiss-ass
* 


KiloBit said:


> Alright, alright no more gripping about the cold. This guy is my hero. He's taking icing down to the extreme. I love being high in the morning. hehe
> 
> Twisty is that you?


*Who Me ????? *



stunned said:


> ehhh I think I just struck out on the wake and bake this morning. It was good for a minute but now I just want to go back to bed. But I've got work to do.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i should get a bird one day.


They live forever! Oz and Sharon will live to be 80-100 yrs. old. BIG responsibility. Sharon will be added to my will (Oz is already in there).
I do think they are so cool though. It is like having toddlers back in the house. Even though my toddlers cuss....Here is a pic of Sharon, I like her hat! 
This was taken at the rescue last week.


----------



## stunned (Nov 18, 2008)

My toddlers cuss too and they are human


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just recently did the sleep apnea test wearing the alter at night.. I go see the Dr. Dec 3rd... woo hoo.. may be RX for sleepys...
> I'll mention MM.. might be another way to get card.. Please Doc. kiss-ass
> *
> 
> ...


Twisty that should get you a card, I would think...Wow, I would love to move back to Maryland and get a card and grow for the clubs! I have it all planned out,(even if my brother says I lost my mind)....I want to do that. 
But, yeah, I would think sleep apnea would get you a card.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

stunned said:


> My toddlers cuss too and they are human


When Ozzie was being really bad here I used to say he was a toddler, a toddler packing a hand gun...now his wife will be potty mouth.
My boys(human) when they were toddlers would spit out inappropriate stuff all the time, ALWAYS at the worst time. I used to chuckle though.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty that should get you a card, I would think...Wow, I would love to move back to Maryland and get a card and grow for the clubs! I have it all planned out,(even if my brother says I lost my mind)....I want to do that.
> But, yeah, I would think sleep apnea would get you a card.


*Actually I'm lucky ..?? .(or not)...I've got a shitload of qualifying illnesses.. stomach prob.. 3 hip replace. COPD.. chronic arthritis.... now sleep issues... Damn near the poster child for reefer relief....**..How do YOU spell relief........
Marijuana.... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Actually I'm lucky ..?? .(or not)...I've got a shitload of qualifying illnesses.. stomach prob.. 3 hip replace. COPD.. chronic arthritis.... now sleep issues... Damn near the poster child for reefer relief....**..How do YOU spell relief........
> Marijuana....
> *


Amen to that!! I would be lost without my mary


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn twisty Your all fucked up .. How old are you ,,
Oh you forgot the prostate issue ..


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 18, 2008)

how do you teach a bird not to cuss?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> how do you teach a bird not to cuss?


You just have to stop them in the act and not respond when they do cuss. If they don't get a reaction they will eventually stop. It is hard though, I laugh...can't help it.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Damn twisty Your all fucked up .. How old are you ,,
> Oh you forgot the prostate issue ..


 *Oh I haven't forgot that gruesome nugget....(I'm 54).... . If nothing else the exam reminds you.......... Sooo is your flo........ max...... I'm bored.. topped one plant this morning... now what ??.. 
So vette have you started any more babies......... I can't wait till I can start the Hijack... Those will go outside..when I got my lights I got some snow ryders with them, so after the mango/kauhna I'll start an auto flower... This is my 1st inside so I'm kind of feeling my way through the issues... I've never forced a plant to flower so I'm interested to try a couple of things... I love to experiment...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh I haven't forgot that gruesome nugget....(I'm 54).... . If nothing else the exam reminds you.......... Sooo is your flo........ max...... I'm bored.. topped one plant this morning... now what ??..
> So vette have you started any more babies......... I can't wait till I can start the Hijack... Those will go outside..when I got my lights I got some snow ryders with them, so after the mango/kauhna I'll start an auto flower... This is my 1st inside so I'm kind of feeling my way through the issues... I've never forced a plant to flower so I'm interested to try a couple of things... I love to experiment...
> *



I take 0.4 mg Flomax every night .. Yea I got 4 Haze seeds that are sprouted and looking good so far ..(only 4 days old)


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You just have to stop them in the act and not respond when they do cuss. If they don't get a reaction they will eventually stop. It is hard though, I laugh...can't help it.



Sunnysideup The Bird Whisperer


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

I love to wake and bake, obviously.. I havent met very many people who don;t like to wake n bake.. I like to wake up first though.. I like to get up and shake the cobwebs and remember that "oh yeah.. my life sucks.." and grab a bite of something to eat so my stomach doesn hurt after i smoke... then I usually eiteh rturn on a game to play or some music to try and set my mood for the day..


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2008)

Morning RIU


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 18, 2008)

wussup sicc. gettin your blaze on?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sunnysideup The Bird Whisperer


not a bad idea for a show. Sunny you game? I into making movies and videos.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> wussup sicc. gettin your blaze on?


haha hell yea just on my daily routine,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sunnysideup The Bird Whisperer


Hey I like that! I am the Bird Whisperer, I like!! Better than what my brother calls me, The Bird Brain....yeah! I like the Whisperer....Woo Hooo!

Just made a pizza, I am so hungry...NomNomNom....hmmm, good.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> not a bad idea for a show. Sunny you game? I into making movies and videos.


After being around these 2 rescue guys, I actually talked to them about that. They know what they are doing and can handle any bird. They have taught me so much, I will forever be in their debt for that. It is amazing that there is not one video that actually teaches you how to safely handle a parrot. There are plenty of vids for tricks but nothing for handling. I would really like to do that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Deep Fryer...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Deep Fryer...


I'm calling PETA.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I'm calling PETA.....



Thats funny ,, Burp,, Got any duck sauce ?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sunnysideup The Bird Whisperer





Sunnysideup said:


> Hey I like that! I am the Bird Whisperer, I like!! Better than what my brother calls me, The Bird Brain....yeah! I like the Whisperer....Woo Hooo!
> Just made a pizza, I am so hungry...NomNomNom....hmmm, good.


*Thats funny...... Don't piss them off or you'll be the bird screamer..........
Those pretties bite hard..I know that 1st hand (stump)..JK ....
Pizza.... slide a slice this way Sunny......... -3 now.... -10 with wind chill... later for trip to store.... Just got letter from a friend who's getting out of jail next monday... good, he owes me money and I've got his 1976 rolling stones tour jacket and all his legal papers, (hostages) .. I'll collect my gelt, then toss is ass out... I warned him no jail shit around me... I never really got screwed and I'm too old to join some prison Bruno Tango team, with the name cupcake...... Dancing with the cons.... good grief..... Why would you attack a bus driver, while I know, but its still stupid... cost him 9 months.. about the same he'd get for a 1000 plant grow..(IF)....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats funny ,, Burp,, Got any duck sauce ?


*smack smack*



Twistyman said:


> *Thats funny...... Don't piss them off or you'll be the bird screamer..........
> Those pretties bite hard..I know that 1st hand (stump)..JK ....
> Pizza.... slide a slice this way Sunny......... -3 now.... -10 with wind chill... later for trip to store.... Just got letter from a friend who's getting out of jail next monday... good, he owes me money and I've got his 1976 rolling stones tour jacket and all his legal papers, (hostages) .. I'll collect my gelt, then toss is ass out... I warned him no jail shit around me... I never really got screwed and I'm too old to join some prison Bruno Tango team, with the name cupcake...... Dancing with the cons.... good grief..... Why would you attack a bus driver, while I know, but its still stupid... cost him 9 months.. about the same he'd get for a 1000 plant grow..(IF)....
> *


I gotta ask....why did he attack a bus driver? 
LOL on the 'cupcake' lol lol
You are so funny....


----------



## ProudlySellin' (Nov 18, 2008)

oh yes....


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 18, 2008)

i have nothing against Sober. he is a descent individual. i just prefer Stoned. now that guy i can relate to. you no what i mean?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

I wish I weren't sick.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I wish I weren't sick.


Ahhh, sorry to hear
What you got? Flu?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> *smack smack*
> I gotta ask....why did he attack a bus driver?
> LOL on the 'cupcake' lol lol
> You are so funny....


*He's a putz.... Actually he takes these clozapine pills that screw you up.. I tried them once..the next day I noticed that I'd taken an ELECTRIC kettle and put it in the stove element..plus my shower curtain was ripped to pieces... a book was glued to my coffee table and NO memory of any of it.. .. A serious WTF moment.. they go by the name rivitrol also... fucking scary shit...... He's just one of those guys that just don't learn... he's a serious kleptomaniac ... steal the nose off your face if it wasn't attached......Now that I'm growing I must rid myself of this blight... Just don't need some ass leading the cops back to my place on one of his visits.... He's been a friend for
35 years but I can't risk it anymore........ plants need care.. not prison visits.... my babies...think of the babies..*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

necrotizing fasciitis


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wake n' vape!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He's a putz.... Actually he takes these clozapine pills that screw you up.. I tried them once..the next day I noticed that I'd taken an ELECTRIC kettle and put it in the stove element..plus my shower curtain was ripped to pieces... a book was glued to my coffee table and NO memory of any of it.. .. A serious WTF moment.. they go by the name rivitrol also... fucking scary shit...... He's just one of those guys that just don't learn... he's a serious kleptomaniac ... steal the nose off your face if it wasn't attached......Now that I'm growing I must rid myself of this blight... Just don't need some ass leading the cops back to my place on one of his visits.... He's been a friend for
> 35 years but I can't risk it anymore........ plants need care.. not prison visits.... my babies...think of the babies..*


I had a friend like that. I knew her for 25 years and then I had to cut the ties...it sucks, but, some of us do grow up and don't need the bs. 
It sounds like that drug gave you a violent blackout. I will put that on my list of 'not to do's'....I would not like not remembering, fuck that!

I am BORED and I have TONS of work to do....I just want to sit on here all day and smoke. I love it here. Lets smoke everyone!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

necrotizing fasciitis is a flesh eating disease, I'm surprised no one caught that, but naw, I just got the strep.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> necrotizing fasciitis


I hope your kidding....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> necrotizing fasciitis is a flesh eating disease, I'm surprised no one caught that, but naw, I just got the strep.


we were typing at the same time! 
Strep sucks ass....had it once....can't swallow


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I'm calling PETA.....


People Eating Tasty Animals....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

dude, strep ain't so bad, I think I might just do my workout anyway today.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> *smack smack*
> 
> 
> I gotta ask....why did he attack a bus driver?
> ...


*Guess it seemed like a plan at the time.......*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> People Eating Tasty Animals....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> People Eating Tasty Animals....


How did this pass by me??? 
Now you get a *smack smack*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

Afternoon off, time to get high, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

more like an attack of smacks wacking the lacking fractoid.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Afternoon off, time to get high, lol.





Cheers .. Welcome ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Afternoon off, time to get high, lol.


Good Afternoon Chiceh! I am baking with you


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> more like an attack of smacks wacking the lacking fractoid.


Fluffy you are a poet, aren't you?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Afternoon Chiceh! I am baking with you




Baking bird ? ..... JK I could not resist


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

grargggh you bastards have weed and I don't


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Baking bird ? ..... JK I could not resist


*smack* that was only worthy one smack....j/k *smack smack*


----------



## loke (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm wakenbakin right now i'll be bakin later aswell and again later on after that and again and again further on in the day and hell even later than that..........yeah basically i'll probably be baked all day long, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> grargggh you bastards have weed and I don't


You got strept throat! You shouldn't be smoking anyway!!! Get well and then buy a big bag


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Afternoon off, time to get high, lol.


*Afternoon Chiceh...*



FluffyToke said:


> grargggh you bastards have weed and I don't


*I don't,.. just high on life....... RIGHT !!.. *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to go get an OZ for like... 100. motherfuckers.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

Fire it up and groove to this tune. Shake it baby, you won't break it, lol. 

YouTube - Michael Franti and Spearhead : Say Hey Music Video


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I'm going to go get an OZ for like... 100. motherfuckers.


LOL LOL LOL LOL 
There you go!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it up and groove to this tune. Shake it baby, you won't break it, lol.
> 
> YouTube - Michael Franti and Spearhead : Say Hey Music Video


Now, that just puts me in a GOOD mood, Thanks!!! I have it minimized right now and I am groooooooving!!


----------



## loke (Nov 18, 2008)

itd probably be more economical if i made a pot brownie!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Now, that just puts me in a GOOD mood, Thanks!!! I have it minimized right now and I am groooooooving!!



See, it's not just me then, lol. I really like this song, makes me happy.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> See, it's not just me then, lol. I really like this song, makes me happy.


Killer song! I am looking on Limewire right now for it.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

*That was a rush.. I changed the skin to rollitup 08 and I hated the puke olive color, text over runs..... etc... when I tried to go back to blazin 07 I couldn't.... had to go blazin...then to blazin 08... fixed.. whew, that was close... *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That was a rush.. I changed the skin to rollitup 08 and I hated the puke olive color, text over runs..... etc... when I tried to go back to blazin 07 I couldn't.... had to go blazin...then to blazin 08... fixed.. whew, that was close... *


Had the same feckin problem. I'll give it a try again in the near future.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Had the same feckin problem. I'll give it a try again in the near future.


*Shit I freaked.. especially when it wouldn't change back... plus the box disappeared from bottom of page.. Have you tried fancy gray ??? I didn't like the olive color or layout of riu08.. like 420 mag. site..one of the reasons I stopped going...
Well that was enough excitement for one day... teach me to explore...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Christmas tree 
Oh Christmas tree


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit I freaked.. especially when it wouldn't change back... plus the box disappeared from bottom of page.. Have you tried fancy gray ??? I didn't like the olive color or layout of riu08.. like 420 mag. site..one of the reasons I stopped going...
> Well that was enough excitement for one day... teach me to explore...
> *



haha Yeah but that adreline rush when you're like, "How feck am I gonna get outta this one, shite?"  lol I tried the Olive and when I finally got out of it I decided to wait a while longer.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

Must be up there in Canada somewhere? eh?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

*There you go vette...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Must be up there in Canada somewhere? eh?


*Not us.... we don't have states... It does get to -40 on occasion........ rarely..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

How come Santa Claus and Mrs Claus Dont have any kids ????????????





Cause Santa only cums once a year and its down a chimney .......................


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

What does Bill Clinton and a screwdriver have in common...? 

A screwdriver turns in screws 
Bill Clinton screws interns


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What does Bill Clinton and a screwdriver have in common...?
> 
> A screwdriver turns in screws
> Bill Clinton screws interns


*Keeping with the theme.. whats the difference between Monica Lewinski and a rooster.. Rooster say cock a doodle do.. monica says any cock will do....*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

What do call someone who doesn't inhale?








Mr. President, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What do call someone who doesn't inhale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LoL.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

*Post 5000.... did I win anything.......... ?*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Post 5000.... did I win anything.......... ?*



You win the honour of posting in my thread, lol. Way to go!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You win the honour of posting in my thread, lol. Way to go!


*The Mr ganja next to my av... can I change that.. I just got super stoner, but want to change other.....

* thanks for permission Chiceh..... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Twisty Congrats on post 5000........


You win A weeks worth of Swanson POT pies ,,, Beef, Chicken, and Turkey


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The Mr ganja next to my av... can I change that.. I just got super stoner, but want to change other.....
> 
> * thanks for permission Chiceh.....
> *



What do you want it to say? lol


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 18, 2008)

I wanted to rep you a point, Twisty, for 5000 but it wants me to spread the love around before I rep you again.

So raincheck +rep, and congrats!!


You so funny, Chiceh!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty Congrats on post 5000........
> 
> You win A weeks worth of Swanson POT pies ,,, Beef, Chicken, and Turkey


*Thanks.... I like those........*



Chiceh said:


> What do you want it to say? lol


*Reefer Rat........ *



puffdamagikdragon said:


> I wanted to rep you a point, Twisty, for 5000 but it wants me to spread the love around before I rep you again.
> So raincheck +rep, and congrats!!
> You so funny, Chiceh!!


*Reps.... thats another pain in the ass....at 1300 it went up, at 1500 it went up a box... at 1700 up... now at 1900 no up... must have hit ceiling... I guess I go down from now on........

* yep... Chiceh is a keeper... 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks.... I like those........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Twisty, I like Reefer Rat, but I can't change it for you, lol. Elite members can change it.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks Twisty, I like Reefer Rat, but I can't change it for you, lol. Elite members can change it.


*After more lights, camera.. then probably.. I almost did just as the great cleansing started, but that wasn't going to happen when at risk....
*looking around for that risk fellow...... .. as wikid would say I'm scurd..... 

*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

my posts are threatened by your posts, it seems they think your posts have been injecting steroids, and there's no way for a normal post like mine to compete. my posts withdraw from the conversation, only to be bought out and returned by russia. give us your gold.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> my posts are threatened by your posts, it seems they think your posts have been injecting steroids, and there's no way for a normal post like mine to compete. my posts withdraw from the conversation, only to be bought out and returned by russia. give us your gold.


*What the fuck are you prattling on about...... In 3 threads you seem to have a bee up your ass... fart it out and play nice.... you're bringing me down fluff..... and I'm straight so thats real down...... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

that post was a joke 

I'm sorry you took it bad, let's be buddies.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Well me knee is still a tad sore, so no workie today, therefore, Wake and Bake. It's about 28 here in NYC and with the wind feels like 22, or some shite like that. Anyhoooooo, good morning and let's fire them up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well me knee is still a tad sore, so no workie today, therefore, Wake and Bake. It's about 28 here in NYC and with the wind feels like 22, or some shite like that. Anyhoooooo, good morning and let's fire them up.


 Where in NYC .. Thats where Im from ,Born And Raised


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just went out to the Barn,My last plant is frozen.. It has 2 weeks left ,, So I brought it to a heated room and stuck it under some CFL"s I hope it makes it


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Where in NYC .. Thats where Im from ,Born And Raised



Well lets just say I'm east of Manhattan, in one of the Long Island boroughs. I'm an immigrant, but most of my life's been spent in NYC. I am looking forward to the day I retire, G-d willing, so I can move the feck outta here to my place in Florida. Now that I'm older, I don't go out all that much, partying and shite like that. I do however go out and walk the shite outta this town, burning as I go along.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was raised on Staten Island and worked in Manhatten.. Moved up here 20 yrs ago..I'll never move back , My Mom Still lives there On the Upper East Side


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was raised on Staten Island and worked in Manhatten.. Moved up here 20 yrs ago..I'll never move back , My Mom Still lives there On the Upper East Side


I lived up in Wappingers Falls, the village, for awhile. Only moved back because lost my job and this is were the jobs are. Feck, I miss the trees and streams and fresh air, and....................


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea I love the country , I could never live in the big City (any one of them) I dont like all the rude people , and the traffic and noise , I like the traquility of the mountains


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning

Wake n Work for me today.

I love Manhattan, I used to go shopping there a few times a year. LOVE IT. 
I love the "New York State of Mind" I have a lot of fond memories....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning
> 
> Wake n Work for me today.
> 
> ...



Thats because you never lived there .. It was different when I was younger, Now its just crazy... We are going there Dec 6th to spend the day shopping and seeing my Mom.. Im also going to check out the USS INTREPID Its was just redone and its a cool ship and museum


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

morning
bake and cook today


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning
> 
> Wake n Work for me today.
> 
> ...


lol lol

I work in Manhattan every single fecking day, well not today. Like vette said, "It's nice to visit" because you get to get the feck out of here and go home. lol Hey, NYC no doubt is the shite, when your young or visiting. Now I just want some peace and quiet, along with sceanery besides fecking concrete. Oh yeah, it's mad crazy with people too.

The Christmas season in NYC is cool so bring the bones and fire up while you sightsee.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

My Dad does most of his business in NY. When I was young he would take me, and I instantly fell in love. He always thought I would end up living and working there. I love the hustle and bustle of the people. It makes me feel alive. I bought my first Coach handbag there, the best 1,000.00 I have ever spent. 
I do agree, it would be different living there, but, I wish I would of had that experience.
_'Start spreading the news, Im leaving today
I want to be a part of it - new york, new york'


_


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pick pockets LOVE tourist's


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

New York is too fast paced
Atlanta baby


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> New York is too fast paced
> Atlanta baby



THE ATL has more crime and murders than any city this year ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> New York is too fast paced
> Atlanta baby


After being totally addicted to the Housewives of Atlanta....it is on my list to visit on the way back to Maryland....Those chicks know how to live!!!! I love em!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My Dad does most of his business in NY. When I was young he would take me, and I instantly fell in love. He always thought I would end up living and working there. I love the hustle and bustle of the people. It makes me feel alive. I bought my first Coach handbag there, the best 1,000.00 I have ever spent.
> I do agree, it would be different living there, but, I wish I would of had that experience.
> _'Start spreading the news, Im leaving today
> I want to be a part of it - new york, new york'
> ...


Hey sunny, I got a place in the SoBe Deco area. lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well me knee is still a tad sore, so no workie today, therefore, Wake and Bake. It's about 28 here in NYC and with the wind feels like 22, or some shite like that. Anyhoooooo, good morning and let's fire them up.


*Morning ... -4 c here, 24.8 f.................*




korvette1977 said:


> I just went out to the Barn,My last plant is frozen.. It has 2 weeks left ,, So I brought it to a heated room and stuck it under some CFL"s I hope it makes it


*Morning... Think ice weed... ice cure... well they made money with ice wine...*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning
> 
> Wake n Work for me today.
> I love Manhattan, I used to go shopping there a few times a year. LOVE IT. I love the "New York State of Mind" I have a lot of fond memories....


*Morning... When I drove back from the Keys I wanted to see 42nd & Broadway... When I got there I decided to score some weed.. So I met this guy in an empty parking lot.. so we're taking care of business when he looks over my shoulder as he drops weed into my hand (I was with back to 42nd) and fucking peels out... so I'm standing there frozen waiting to get tackled with hand with weed out... nothing.. I turned around.. nothing... very bizarre.... Good FREE weed though..*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> THE ATL has more crime and murders than any city this year ..


they beat Gary IN?

morning all

hows everyone?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I love the country , I could never live in the big City (any one of them) I dont like all the rude people , and the traffic and noise , I like the traquility of the mountains


i like living in the country close to the city. right now im surrounded by corn but am only an hour away from chicago. quiet but i can go got down if i feel the urge.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i like living in the country close to the city. right now im surrounded by corn but am only an hour away from chicago. quiet but i can go got down if i feel the urge.



Thats how it in here .. Farms and mountains and Lots of lakes and rivers ,, and less than 2 hrs I can be in the heart of the city..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Hey sunny, I got a place in the SoBe Deco area. lol


I am the best tenant you will ever meet!



Twistyman said:


> *Morning ... -4 c here, 24.8 f.................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate invisible weed, the buzz is sort of sucky



SlikWiLL13 said:


> they beat Gary IN?
> 
> morning all
> 
> hows everyone?


Good Morning!!! I am great!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning ... -4 c here, 24.8 f.................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it makes it ,, It should but Im unsure right now .. I'll keep a eye on it .. and next year I wont be a putz and plant in july


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

who else just loves coffee with thier weed in the morning? its the only way i can wake n bake and still go to work. im self employed so its really easy for me stay home - "stayin home today?....yup.....okay, try again tommorrow..." its that easy. so the coffee is my motivation.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *korvette1977*  
_THE ATL has more crime and murders than any city this year ..

*Last years stats....... 650 (approx.) murders in ALL of Canada in 07 .............. *
_


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korvette1977*
> _THE ATL has more crime and murders than any city this year ..
> 
> ...



I fecking love Canada. Even though that's still more than it should be, the whole country, eh? Damn, people get along much better there.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 19, 2008)

good morning everyone. I am waked and baked, and watching gladiator.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

There has never been a murder,or any felony ever recorded in my town... If you blink you'll miss it .. Its so small we dont even have a post office or a store .. aprox 30 people in it ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I hope it makes it ,, It should but Im unsure right now .. I'll keep a eye on it .. and next year I wont be a putz and plant in july


*If the stupid weather is the same as last year you may not have a choice... I figure I was about 45 days behind this year compared to last years April outside during day weather....... They say (almanac) that this year is going to be brutal for snow... that I can accept as long as it gets warm early, at least now I can start inside...

*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> good morning everyone. I am waked and baked, and watching gladiator.



Morning soulja, hah I've been baked for a couple hours now. You better hurry and catch up. hehe

Gladiator, are you watching in at least 1080i? Fecking good movie.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning everyone, wake and bake


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> There has never been a murder,or any felony ever recorded in my town... If you blink you'll miss it .. Its so small we dont even have a post office or a store .. aprox 30 people in it ..


haha Is that the place were one side of the sign says Entering blah blah and the other side says Leaving blah blah? 30 people, oooohhhh everyone knows everyone. Is that cool?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

*Opps... I was wrong.......
*

*Crime in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

The _murder rate_ dropped in _2007_ to 594, 12 fewer than the previous year. *....* Historically, the violent crime _rate in Canada_ is lower than that of the U.S. *...*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_*Canada* - 68k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning everyone, wake and bake


Good morning to you. Alrighty then, let's go......


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If the stupid weather is the same as last year you may not have a choice... I figure I was about 45 days behind this year compared to last years April outside during day weather....... They say (almanac) that this year is going to be brutal for snow... that I can accept as long as it gets warm early, at least now I can start inside...
> 
> *



I just checked it ..Its thawing out and seems to be ok .i caught it early .. Im just not too happy about finishing it up with CFL's .. But it will be better than nothing .. So I'll be grateful


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm trying to bake but I can't stop sneezing, I'm having wake and snot today it seems........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

out of the 5 people killed in my town in the past 10 yrs, 2 of them were shot and killed my cops.....hhhmmmmmm


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning everyone, wake and bake


*Morning Miss.............. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning Miss!

I don't want to go to work, and I have a ton of work here too....Isn't that the way, I get another job and then my current job floods me with work.... Now I have to do 2 jobs, it sucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> out of the 5 people killed in my town in the past 10 yrs, 2 of them were shot and killed my cops.....hhhmmmmmm



In NYC the cops kill at least 1 person a month.. there was 2 in under 2 weeks just 3 weeks ago


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm trying to bake but I can't stop sneezing, I'm having wake and snot today it seems........


Ok I'll pass on the pass. lol Next..... Today you can Bogart. lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning Twisty, I'm on time today....... Sunny, Vette, Kilo, Slik.....

Hey Slikwill, are you living in the corn south of Chicago? I live in the corn way south of chicago, in the fighting Illini neck of the woods.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm having wake and snot today it seems........


eeewwww....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

west corn miss...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have really, really, really bad allergies, pretty much everything makes me sneeze......


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry, I have really, really, really bad allergies, pretty much everything makes me sneeze......


God bless you......


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Morning soulja, hah I've been baked for a couple hours now. You better hurry and catch up. hehe
> 
> Gladiator, are you watching in at least 1080i? Fecking good movie.


I am almost there i have been hittin the vape for awhile, no not in 1080i, and yea the beginning is good so far. you been hittin the vape?

What is everyones fav. strain, ie taste, high, smell, and look? so far mine is sweet tooth


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> haha Is that the place were one side of the sign says Entering blah blah and the other side says Leaving blah blah? 30 people, oooohhhh everyone knows everyone. Is that cool?


The only place they meet is at church .. And everyone minds their own business, there is a lot of land between the houses (farms ) so you dont even see them unless in passing driving bye. I can walk around our land naked all day an no one would see.. Unless the mailman or UPS has a package and has to come up the driveway


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

alright folks, if i dont get the girl dressed and to school, and myself to work now were not goin anywhere so......

peace all


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

I want a vape, I've got to get one of those. We don't get many named strains around here, but I did get some grape ape a few weeks ago and I loved it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want a vape, I've got to get one of those. We don't get many named strains around here, but I did get some grape ape a few weeks ago and I loved it.


i got some of that grape ape, since were close i bet it came from the same mofo! shit was FIYA!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want a vape, I've got to get one of those. We don't get many named strains around here, but I did get some grape ape a few weeks ago and I loved it.



I hooked Sunny up with a guy on Ebay ask her how her's works I have the same one but My girl bought me mine at Bonnaroo 07 an I like it , works great .. its like this 

VP100 DIGITAL HERBAL VAPORIZER + 5 FREE GIFTS PACK B - eBay (item 200269557142 end time Nov-29-08 10:03:52 PST)


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The only place they meet is at church .. And everyone minds their own business, there is a lot of land between the houses (farms ) so you dont even see them unless in passing driving bye. I can walk around our land naked all day an no one would see.. Unless the mailman or UPS has a package and has to come up the driveway



Oh man, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo fecking jealous. You see, that's what I'd like.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just checked it ..Its thawing out and seems to be ok .i caught it early .. Im just not too happy about finishing it up with CFL's .. But it will be better than nothing .. So I'll be grateful


*In 2006 I had one out till 2nd week of December.....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm trying to bake but I can't stop sneezing, I'm having wake and snot today it seems........


*Thanks for sharing that lovely nugget..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I hooked Sunny up with a guy on Ebay ask her how her's works I have the same one but My girl bought me mine at Bonnaroo 07 an I like it , works great .. its like this
> 
> VP100 DIGITAL HERBAL VAPORIZER + 5 FREE GIFTS PACK B - eBay (item 200269557142 end time Nov-29-08 10:03:52 PST)


I like it, sort of.....it is not the vape, it is me.....
I prefer the boom from a bong hit instead. The 'boom' with the vape is not as good, TO ME. Others love them, I am not a big fan.
Miss the link he has is great, it is a way of trying one at a decent price...Shipping was fast too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, sneezing has stopped, trying to smoke bongs,   

Is Sunny still here? How's that vape working out for you Sunny? I'm thinking about getting one. Already answered, LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

With my vape I kinda have a problem throwing the  spent weed away .. ,So I really dont use mine a lot , but I do about 5 times a month ,, I like my mini bong and my steamroller to do hits from


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey miss this is what I got. Check out the whole presentation, the salesman likes his job. lol

Untitled Document


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

I set my vape at 401 and then let the rips begin ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, look at all the free stuff that comes with that vape. Hell the grinder is $25 at the headshop nearby. 

Some people make butter out of the spent vape weed, have you even done that Vette?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 19, 2008)

Vette that is the same vape i have, and the same type of place i want to live in.

Grape ape sounds like it taste like kool aid.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

I gotta go....

I wanted to put my link up for my car, you never know...maybe there is a stoner out here that would like a nice car.....
eBay Motors: Chevrolet : Chevelle (item 290276420412 end time Nov-25-08 18:21:39 PST)

I hope it sells....I doubt it though

Have a good day all!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow, look at all the free stuff that comes with that vape. Hell the grinder is $25 at the headshop nearby.
> 
> Some people make butter out of the spent vape weed, have you even done that Vette?



Nah i dont eat butter, (its bad for my cholesterol ) I cheat sometimes .. 

But if all the THC is spent the weed that is left is useless , so why even eat it .. I get stoned using the vape I guess its all what you prefer


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

whats the reserve on that chevelle ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> whats the reserve on that chevelle ?


18K It is in Maryland, both of my muscle cars are there. I will have my Dad complete the transaction for me if it sells....These cars aint selling! 

I am showered, dressed and ready to go to work...I am done too early, I have a little time on my hands, I want to catch one....Arrrrrgh, I hate having a real job..........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

FUCK!!! the work thing didnt last too long. i smoked my goddamn circular saw after only 25 min and the rental place wants to charge me for a full day if i get it now. fuck it ill rent it in the morning and use it all day tomorrow


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 19, 2008)

Craftsman? 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> FUCK!!! the work thing didnt last too long. i smoked my goddamn circular saw after only 25 min and the rental place wants to charge me for a full day if i get it now. fuck it ill rent it in the morning and use it all day tomorrow



You can buy one for $25-30 at wal mart .. Why rent one ..


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You can buy one for $25-30 at wal mart .. Why rent one ..


ive never done this before  ......
why not buy it at walmart ... then return it when your done with it


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 19, 2008)

That's exactly the type of saw that will not last under labor. If you need to use a circ on a "hard" job you need to step up buy quality. IMHO....

An old Pakistani once told me, "Always buy quality. If you buy on the cheap you will cry a thousand times. If you buy quality you will cry only once, when you buy it. 


Good Luck!!


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

i need a worm-drive...theyre quite a bit more expensive. plus its like 30 min to any stores here. im just gonna have my customer get it on his way home from work today.

it was a old black n decker...ive been waiting for it to check out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> That's exactly the type of saw that will not last under labor. If you need to use a circ on a "hard" job you need to step up buy quality. IMHO....
> 
> An old Pakistani once told me, "Always buy quality. If you buy on the cheap you will cry a thousand times. If you buy quality you will cry only once, when you buy it.
> 
> ...


word...that sounds like one smart pakistani


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

besides, im cuting through 2 layers of hardwood flooring. thats some bulldog type shit.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 19, 2008)

All clear....good luck.


out. :blsmoke;


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

ahhh.. ok 

We use Dewalt and Makita ,,, I have a Milwalkee rt angle wormdrive drill that almost broke my wrist ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd say rent something heavy duty for tomorrow and then order this Makita. Looks like a good buy. Hypoid gears...

Makita 5277NB 7-1/4 Inch Hypoid Saw - ToolKing.com


Good Luck...


And I will pass it on...


out. :blsmoke;


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, id have smoked a 20-30 dollar saw like a pinner joint if i tried to use one of those. i dig makita, not to pricey, but good shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2008)

good morning RIU


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

I am finally Baking....WooHooooooo
Go to work, they send me home....doctor is siiiick! 
I am so happy!

Wake n Bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 19, 2008)

*wake wake wake...bake bake bake.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

They are throwing Down on Jerry Springer 

They are letting the punches land ...

Today Redneck cuzins fighting over a hoebag


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> They are throwing Down on Jerry Springer
> 
> They are letting the punches land ...
> 
> Today Redneck cuzins fighting over a hoebag


*Hey Bubba,.... go git the stomp'n boots......... we's a going arse whopping... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey Bubba,.... go git the stomp'n boots......... we's a going arse whopping... *





Yep yep yep .. Im pimping out my baby's momma.... Cuzin Lucy ,, gunna git me some chew and a few flannels


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

thats amazing sunny...we both tried to go to work and it didnt work out. i had sick tools and you got a sick doc. its gonna be a good day...


----------



## Mokie (Nov 19, 2008)

Meh, waking and baking is fun for the morning but I always spend the day doing nothing as everything is effort.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

Slik it is going to be a good day, yes indeed

I want to go on Springer....get a free trip!!! I saw some people talking on a talk show about it, they did it. They put on a good show, it was all made up....Anyone down for a free vaca? I would do it, I could be the trailer trash girl, I could pull that off....I could wear my Trailer Trash tank top with my tittays hangin out....Then we could have my brother from another mother, and a sister from another mister! It could be fun.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> They are throwing Down on Jerry Springer
> 
> They are letting the punches land ...
> 
> Today Redneck cuzins fighting over a hoebag


GOD, i cant watch two seconds of daytime TV without getting sick to my stomach....shit reminds me of being locked up. every fucking day it was jerry springer, maury povich, the gaddamn trya show, and fucking cheaters. barf...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

hehe

YouTube - The Simpsons Movie: Cletus


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

Mokie said:


> Meh, waking and baking is fun for the morning but I always spend the day doing nothing as everything is effort.


*I'm the opposite.. I get more done stoned.. I think it's an age thing.. younger smokers tend to get high (can't work, think or do) and chill more, where as the life long smokers 20+ years seem to function better and actually get more done with the weed focus..... straight makes me lazy...... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm the opposite.. I get more done stoned.. I think it's an age thing.. younger smokers tend to get high (can't work, think or do) and chill more, where as the life long smokers 20+ years seem to function better and actually get more done with the weed focus..... straight makes me lazy...... *


it varies for me, at home and stoned = lazy; at work stoned = makin shit happen

i think its because when im at home im comfortable.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm lazy, stoned or not....
When I was in my 20s I always dreamed of a day that I could sit through a whole movie without the urge to get up and do something....Now I long for the days of NOT being able to sit and do notta.....The grass is always greener on the other side.....you know the rest


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm the opposite.. I get more done stoned.. I think it's an age thing.. younger smokers tend to get high (can't work, think or do) and chill more, where as the life long smokers 20+ years seem to function better and actually get more done with the weed focus..... straight makes me lazy...... *


Yeah, I agree with you twisty. Although, I will admit, if I don't make a list of shite to do, I won't do anything. But if I have a list, which I usually do, I got something needs tending. Also, I like to fecking walk when I'm baked. But yesterday and today I'm baked and stuck at home because of the knee, shite.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yeah, I agree with you twisty. Although, I will admit, if I don't make a list of shite to do, I won't do anything. But if I have a list, which I usually do, I got something needs tending. Also, I like to fecking walk when I'm baked. But yesterday and today I'm baked and stuck at home because of the knee, shite.


*List's.... thats a different animal... I'd forget my name if I didn't have my bills to read.. I will admit to that one small fly in the ointment when it comes to pot....
err what were we talking about..... 
*


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

does any one here blow glass ??? i imagine that would be a fun thing to do while high... opinion ?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Blowing glass? Do you swallow? Jk.

Twisty, that is really true. Or, for some seasoned smokers, I heard they get paranoid. Don't happen to me, I don't care about what others think of me, or even may be planning.... 

I hear ya about the knee, Kilo. I like hanging out with my horses when I'm high, but I am stuck with one arm in a brace and sling, and looks like this is my sentence for 6 friggin weeks, grumble grumble.

Makes it hard to hit the bong, or anything with a carb.... Okay, gonna quit bitchin now....


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry i just watched this .. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QHkChRy5JQ
n this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPtNVJqAq6k&feature=related


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 19, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Blowing glass?
> 
> Makes it hard to hit the bong, or anything with a carb.... Okay, gonna quit bitchin now....


i have a buddy born with no hand on his right arm, just ends mid forearm. he pulls it off with ease. but hes also had 15yrs practice .

i just got up from a nap...does that count?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Im sick and not feeling good my sinus's are all fucked up, So I went to sleep early , the damn dogs starting barking at 12:30 am and woke me up,, So after watching some tv and being wide awake , I figure , I might as well get baked .. So Im packing the steamroller ...Cheers


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2008)

Brothers and sisters I am so baked...

This morning on the way to fetching my meds, I worked out that it has been 12 days since I last had any... and about two days since the withdrawal symptoms like hot fushes stopped.... I was like totaly clean this morning.. had no urgeing desire... Just alot of backpain... that needs medication.

But now I am fucked almost like it is the first time.... It helps being a housefriend of the guy that medicates you... I don't even bother askeing the name of what he gives me at any time... They are all special in their own brilliant little ways.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

Morning all! 
Wake n Bake

Vette hope you feel better.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all!
> Wake n Bake
> 
> Vette hope you feel better.



I hope so too.. thanks .. Im going to get baked and have a stiff drink and then climb under the down comforter and get a few hrs sleep then get up and make dinner for  my girl.. 

Ive been up since 12;30 am .. but yet I went to sleep at 6:30 pm yesterday


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I hope so too.. thanks .. Im going to get baked and have a stiff drink and then climb under the down comforter and get a few hrs sleep then get up and make dinner for my girl..
> 
> Ive been up since 12;30 am .. but yet I went to sleep at 6:30 pm yesterday


That is the key, sleep. Just make sure to drink a lot of fluids so you don't dehydrate. You have been up since 12:30? Ahhhhh, I feel for you! Here is a hug, , Being sick sucks. Rest, rest, rest, my friend.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im sick and not feeling good my sinus's are all fucked up, So I went to sleep early , the damn dogs starting barking at 12:30 am and woke me up,, So after watching some tv and being wide awake , I figure , I might as well get baked .. So Im packing the steamroller ...Cheers





korvette1977 said:


> I hope so too.. thanks .. Im going to get baked and have a stiff drink and then climb under the down comforter and get a few hrs sleep then get up and make dinner for my girl..
> Ive been up since 12;30 am .. but yet I went to sleep at 6:30 pm yesterday


*Morning Sunny, vette and all.... Gee sorry to hear you're under the weather.. Hope a puff & swill help....... be well....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well with the cold nasty weather i had to bring my Hijack plant indoors to finish it ..Here it is almost done maybe 2 more weeks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

Morning Twisty! 

Yum Yum on the Hijack...looks good! Was this the one that was in the barn? If so, it looks like the cold didn't effect it! Good for you Vette! Even sick that has to make you happy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Twisty .. Im not real good at taking meds they knock me out ... Im going to try and stay up .. for a little bit ,, take a short nap this afternoon and be refreshed when My girl gets home from school


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty!
> 
> Yum Yum on the Hijack...looks good! Was this the one that was in the barn? If so, it looks like the cold didn't effect it! Good for you Vette! Even sick that has to make you happy.


 Yea it was frozen but it looks like it will make it


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

morning....waked, not baked...i gotta pick a piece and nuke it if i wanna smoke. blow some my way through the USB ports!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

*Nice frosted buds, bud..... I just looked at mine... shit they had a growth spurt last night in the dark... 1.25" ..... The topped one has new leaf growth..... 6" tall and fan leaves the size of my hand.. finally some good genetics....... what a difference..*




Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty!
> 
> Yum Yum on the Hijack...looks good! Was this the one that was in the barn? If so, it looks like the cold didn't effect it! Good for you Vette! Even sick that has to make you happy.


*Hi Sunny...... Its true how some things make you smile no matter how bad you feel.... kittens playing... a hot bath... a good joint.... a hug from a special friend... and a good looking twisty plant....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just started some  HAZE ... in the Aerogarden.. Got 4 in there ,,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Slik, I'll blow it out the window, maybe it'll reach you. 

Vette, Alavert, great sinus med, no side effects at all, only the damn pill melts in your mouth, sorry you feel crappy, but your plant looks great ! 

Twisty,  Sunny,  everyone else


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Nice frosted buds, bud..... I just looked at mine... shit they had a growth spurt last night in the dark... 1.25" ..... The topped one has new leaf growth..... 6" tall and fan leaves the size of my hand.. finally some good genetics....... what a difference..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You growing the Jack? What do you got going now ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

My jack had the whole head break off. When the seed pod fell off somehow the top of the plant went with it. I'm not giving up though. It's still getting water and TLC, poor little stump, it's looking like it might be going to shoot out of the side. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

ChinaCat has me on Musinex D and Robitussin... 

She takes care of me like no other ..God I love her so much ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My jack had the whole head break off. When the seed pod fell off somehow the top of the plant went with it. I'm not giving up though. It's still getting water and TLC, poor little stump, it's looking like it might be going to shoot out of the side. Keep your fingers crossed.


I had that happen with a Squish plant ..it made it ..Dont give up...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

robitussin, now that is good shit. I always used it when the kids were little, one sniffle or cough and they'd get a dose at bedtime, kill those colds off quick before they pass around the family.




korvette1977 said:


> I had that happen with a Squish plant ..it made it ..Dont give up...


I won't give up, now it's become a sort of a challenge, "I can make you live" Dr Plantenstein....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You growing the Jack? What do you got going now ?


*They're either kahuna or mango .. from lacys seeds... I started 2 under CFL's doing an experiment, hadn't really planned on going to the end, but when I got the new lights I said what the hell..... I'm saving the hijack for outside, seeing how nice yours came out... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> robitussin, now that is good shit.


anyone heard Chris Rock do his bit on robitussin??


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They're either kahuna or mango .. from lacys seeds... I started 2 under CFL's doing an experiment, hadn't really planned on going to the end, but when I got the new lights I said what the hell..... I'm saving the hijack for outside, seeing how nice yours came out... *



I did my HIjack in a pot .. If you put it in the ground and till the soil and add some perlite you'll have plants as big as FDD .. Im going to get a grow room together over the winter and Im going to do some cloning and cross breeding ,, just to see if I can do it .. I'm ordering 3 greenhouses off e bay Im dealing with the guy now they are 8'x12' x7''high $157.00 with shelves


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think I have, but I like his bit about white boys with trench coats .



Vette, I envy your setup, all those acres, privacy, getting your greenhouses. Dude, you've got it going on for sure.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

S'up, wake and bakers? 


Vette, poor baby! All that hard partying must be lowering your natural defenses. kidding.

Hay Twisty, MissH, Sunny, Chiceh, Slik, and Kilo. (Did I leave anyone out?) 

Coff.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

some asshole neg repped me for telling people not to worry about haters....how the fuck about that....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> anyone heard Chris Rock do his bit on robitussin??



about the tussin.. everything hass Tussin yea funny guy He was at Bonnaroo last year .. He even goofed on Obama


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think I have, but I like his bit about white boys with trench coats .


he talks about not having insurance as a kid and if anything was wrong mama got out hte "tussin". "what, broke your leg. just pour some tussin on it and let it soak in real good"


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> some asshole neg repped me for telling people not to worry about haters....how the fuck about that....



I hooked ya up.. thems some points there


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

Some people are just douchebags, shake it off, it'll be ok. 




SlikWiLL13 said:


> some asshole neg repped me for telling people not to worry about haters....how the fuck about that....


 
Morning Puff, how's the elbow?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> some asshole neg repped me for telling people not to worry about haters....how the fuck about that....


When I can give you rep again I will!
Don't worry about the neg. rep, I get them all the time. No big deal, we all know your cool.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

thank for the support guys! i really do look forward to my daily visits here.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

on that note, i think ill get off to work seeing how i accomplished nothing yesterday... have a good day all!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> some asshole neg repped me for telling people not to worry about haters....how the fuck about that....


 
Ummm, it is bad for you to tell someone not to concern oneself with hate, but its OK to bad rep someone? For that? Boy, what a fucked up mentality on that one! Color me confused.

Sorry Slik, that was fucked. Hope ya have a great day accomplishing nuttin again.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Some people are just douchebags, shake it off, it'll be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fucked up. You have any idea how hard it is to pull your pants up with one hand? And worse yet, everything has to be done with my left hand, that I'm not very good with. I have discovered I am not very ambidexterous. And I have been sentenced to six weeks of this. 

Grumpy dragons are a bad thing.

How are you, sunshine?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm good, none of my parts hurt at the present time


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

all my parts are in good shape too .. knocking on wood


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, pain is ok, can even spice things up, but it is the clumsiness that is agitating me.... Doctor didn't give me pills, either, except for morphine I am allergic to every damn thing else.....


Soooo, reefer is my only friend....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Careful, Vette, you'll get a splinter!


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey everyone...Happy wake-n-bake to you.
It sucks for me because I cant smoke until fri. (drug test) so you guys have to spark the lighters for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

A splinter ,,thats funny ,, I build additions,,, Ive had Thousands ..

But Ive had my share of a few broken bones , Im in decent health for my age and smoking 2/3rds of it .. The Day I get married Is the day Im going to quit .. Ive made up my mind ,, Im just going to quit cold turkey , no patch's , pills, shots, gums. NOTHING


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Quitting what? Smokin, or sex? (If they have patches for THAT, I want one!)

Really, tho, do you mean smokin green, too?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Hey everyone...Happy wake-n-bake to you.
> It sucks for me because I cant smoke until fri. (drug test) so you guys have to spark the lighters for me


Poor Mystery. Just think how high you will get after the break.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Quitting what? Smokin, or sex? (If they have patches for THAT, I want one!)
> 
> Really, tho, do you mean smokin green, too?



Im going to quit smoking cigarettes ,My girl hates them .. If she is willing to give her life and love to me ,Im willing to give up one small vise for her ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Awww, that's so sweet. Vette is a true blue. Awesome.


Careful, people, we gotta 'good guy' here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Awww, that's so sweet. Vette is a true blue. Awesome.
> 
> 
> Careful, people, we gotta 'good guy' here.



Im Engaged and Happy , Im sure when the Day comes for marriage I'll be luckiest guy in the world to have the love and respect of a woman of the caliber of mine .. OMG she is so much the one for me .. Even My Mother approves and she is a hard woman to please


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Me and hubby had two angels together and didn't tie the noose-er, I mean knot until 3 years ago. Been together for 16 years, but only the past three married. 

You two sound very lucky to have found each other. I never got the true approval of my parental units, but they realised it didn't matter after a decade.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

I am awake! and I have a dimesack!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> anyone heard Chris Rock do his bit on robitussin??


*Suck the tussin out... LOL....*



korvette1977 said:


> I did my HIjack in a pot .. If you put it in the ground and till the soil and add some perlite you'll have plants as big as FDD .. Im going to get a grow room together over the winter and Im going to do some cloning and cross breeding ,, just to see if I can do it .. I'm ordering 3 greenhouses off e bay Im dealing with the guy now they are 8'x12' x7''high $157.00 with shelves


*You're lucky to have that space...I was freaking last year when one plant grew to 7'........ Growing on a balcony is a bit of a hassle...I'm lucky to have cool people around me considering about 15 houses have a clear line of site.....*



korvette1977 said:


> I hooked ya up.. thems some points there





puffdamagikdragon said:


> Fucked up. You have any idea how hard it is to pull your pants up with one hand? And worse yet, everything has to be done with my left hand, that I'm not very good with. I have discovered I am not very ambidexterous. And I have been sentenced to six weeks of this.
> Grumpy dragons are a bad thing.
> How are you, sunshine?


*Or like when my shoulder was toast..you realize it's alway wipe arm..sitting on the can trying to wipe with wrong hand...or if your back goes out... can't even reach around... Bummer... literally...*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Me and hubby had two angels together and didn't tie the noose-er, I mean knot until 3 years ago. Been together for 16 years, but only the past three married.
> You two sound very lucky to have found each other. I never got the true approval of my parental units, but they realised it didn't matter after a decade.


*I'd say he's head over reefer in love...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I am awake! and I have a dimesack!




whats that ,,,5 seeds and 4 stems and a sprinke of leaf matter..................JK


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> whats that ,,,5 seeds and 4 stems and a sprinke of leaf matter..................JK



*No* *sticks and seeds that you don't need....
Alcapulco gold is bad ass weed....

Ask for the plans for deck...you've got the lumber...
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

it's more like two fatty nugs about .5 each ;D


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Or like when my shoulder was toast..you realize it's alway wipe arm..sitting on the can trying to wipe with wrong hand...or if your back goes out... can't even reach around... Bummer... literally...*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd say he's head over reefer in love...*


 ROFLMAO. Yeah, I gots that problem, too. And when the back is bad, it is a front and center job!

We both are. Cool part is, it's with each other! But we are both heads, tho there the similarities end. He is a hunter, gun type and I am a vegan.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> it's more like two fatty nugs about .5 each ;D


 Whatcha waitin for? Pack it up!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Whatcha waitin for? Pack it up!!


*And pass it this way........
Don't bogart that joint my friend... 
pass it over to me....
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

lol, I can't find my piece, so I'm gonna use an apple.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> lol, I can't find my piece, so I'm gonna use an apple.



Its on your hip , or ankle ,or in the small of your back...


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

the small of my back? *cough* jeez, I'm so confused.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2008)

shit, my bad, srry im late


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

no problem, I just packed a dime bowl


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea im about to load another  Bubba Kush


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know what mine is called, but that's cuz I didn't have time to ask. the homie that hooked it up only smokes dank shit, so I trust it.


----------



## superkosh (Nov 20, 2008)

mmmm, the wake and bake.

takes away the stress of wakin' up.

hahahaha.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2008)

superkosh said:


> mmmm, the wake and bake.
> 
> takes away the stress of wakin' up.
> 
> hahahaha.


 
haha hell yea,


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Dare's some gud shyt!! 

Puff puff pass!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a motto for wake and bake. wake up fuzzy, go to sleep fuzzy.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I have a motto for wake and bake. wake up fuzzy, go to sleep fuzzy.


*My 1st objective is to not wake up dead....... then it's blaze away..... when available.... approx 10 days to go........ *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

for sure, I hope you don't get cervical cancer twisty


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya know what is cool? I am listening to Insane in the Membrane, and the little humping smiley is keepin the beat perfect....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

I keep forgetting that I have a TV in here now, I could have some sort of mindless drivel on, if I could just ....... reach..........the........button...........aw, to far, fuck it......


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

lol get a remote missy


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Heh heh, I hid the remote.


Don't tell her.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

It's an old tv garage sale special, used to be in the garage but hubby put it in here for me. Have to have a vcr to get channels about 21 or some shit like that. Has buttons though not a dial.........

Puff, stop hiding shit from me, it's hard enough to keep track of what the family loses during the day   Here, have this, but don't hide the damn thing when you're done


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

lol *snatched* I intercepted that mofo.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Try using your mind......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

I've tried to use my mind to change to tv channel but it never works........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

who wants a hit .. Im smoking this bud right now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet, tasty with a delightful flavor, a scintillating smoke for the chronic enjoyer.....


that's a big fat yes, pass it over.......


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

same here, gimme gimme!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sweet, tasty with a delightful flavor, a scintillating smoke for the chronic enjoyer.....
> 
> 
> that's a big fat yes, pass it over.......


It gets better with age ,,like a fine wine ,, I have a jar with an Oz set aside for xmas morning ,, A gift to myself ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Xmas in November....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Xmas in November....



Nope I can wait .. I have a little on the side for the meantime ,, not much but some .. It'll be rough not tapping the jar ... But I'll try not too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

You should wrap it all up in fancy paper with a bow and put it under the tree christmas eve, it'll be like a gift from Santa.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should wrap it all up in fancy paper with a bow and put it under the tree christmas eve, it'll be like a gift from Santa.



Yea right ,, my brother in law would sniff it out and steal it .. hell no.. I have my spot and its safe there , I have traps if he snoops I'll know


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yes, I understand that, I hide my weed and my grow from family too. I grow for me, if my brother knew, damn, I'd never get rid of him.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh yes, I understand that, I hide my weed and my grow from family too. I grow for me, if my brother knew, damn, I'd never get rid of him.



Yea I keep it outta sight .. thats for sure


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> for sure, I hope you don't get cervical cancer twisty


*Why would you say that... explain..*



korvette1977 said:


> who wants a hit .. Im smoking this bud right now


_*Waaaaaaa !!! *_



korvette1977 said:


> Yea right ,, my brother in law would sniff it out and steal it .. hell no.. I have my spot and its safe there , I have traps if he snoops I'll know


*I hate that shit... I've got a few untrustworthy people that drop by..
One gets out of Bordeaux jail monday.. I'll collect my owed money and... boot out you go... harder with family unfortunetily.. 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, I just spent 5 hours reading on that Bodybuilding.com website about that kid that committed suicide....So, I register and start asking some questions....they freakin banned me...not once but twice....Well the moral to this story is....I LOVE IT HERE WITH REAL FOLKS!!! I LOVE YOU ALL SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

lunch break guys!! rental saw works great! that 100yr old floor didnt stand a chance!! i think im gonna smoke some microwave-weed to celebrate(grows not quite done yet  )


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome home for lunch Slik! I have to get my butt up and start my work...I have blown a full day on the internet...I am so ashamed


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

I am sure you made alot of people smile, Sunny, so it wasn't a complete waste.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I am sure you made alot of people smile, Sunny, so it wasn't a complete waste.....


Thanks Puff! I didn't though! They banned me twice after calling me a whore and an asshole and a lot of other things.....I am never straying from RIU again...lesson learned. Wow, other forums sure do get nasty....must be the steroids.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

its gettin toward my slow season so ill prolly spend more than a couple days here these coming months.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I just spent 5 hours reading on that Bodybuilding.com website about that kid that committed suicide....So, I register and start asking some questions....they freakin banned me...not once but twice....Well the moral to this story is....I LOVE IT HERE WITH REAL FOLKS!!! I LOVE YOU ALL SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH.


*Steroids toasted their brains... better class of people here.. thats what Govs don't get... we are not criminals...*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> I am sure you made alot of people smile, Sunny, so it wasn't a complete waste.....


*All you girls do...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 20, 2008)

Off to work no wake and bake today but i will see you guys tomorrow


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wow, other forums sure do get nasty....must be the steroids.


really, ill stick with people who smoke weed. some of them get excitable enough as it is.


----------



## CreightonChronicKing (Nov 20, 2008)

haha i just waked an baked with resin.. fuckin lame i know but sweet IM HIGH!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

CreightonChronicKing said:


> haha i just waked an baked with resin.. fuckin lame i know but sweet IM HIGH!


 i smoked resin for 2 days last week, itll be microwave weed for another week or so. just started flush on my grow. i refuse to buy weed now that i know better.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

I had considered tryin to IV resin once. Thought of IVing Hershey's syrup, too...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I had considered tryin to IV resin once. Thought of IVing Hershey's syrup, too...


 if you figure the hersheys syrup thing...you let me know. me likey choco's


okay, enough is enough. back to work...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 20, 2008)

I wanted to save my 2000 post for this thread, it is my favorite thread!!! So here I go....I am now posting my 2000 post! Woohooo I am an internet junkie!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

CreightonChronicKing said:


> haha i just waked an baked with resin.. fuckin lame i know but sweet IM HIGH!


*Whatever floats your boat man.. gotta work with what you've got....*



Sunnysideup said:


> I wanted to save my 2000 post for this thread, it is my favorite thread!!! So here I go....I am now posting my 2000 post! Woohooo I am an internet junkie!


*Congrates ............... newb....... LOL..... 

*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wanted to save my 2000 post for this thread, it is my favorite thread!!! So here I go....I am now posting my 2000 post! Woohooo I am an internet junkie!


Hey Moe, think I could post 2000 whatchamacallits?

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2008)

its 7:53am, I am baked after the second spliff


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the smell of fresh buds ready for harvest . . . mmmm getting baked over here.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Meteor over Edmonton captured by a Global Edmonton viewer*

*Its the end of the world... Wake, bake & run like fuck..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning folks ..
Had a great night , slept like a baby and getting ready to pack a bowl.


Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ..
> Had a great night , slept like a baby and getting ready to pack a bowl.
> 
> 
> Cheers


*Morning vette.. hope you feel better today after a good sleep... I know that for you (as me) a good sleep is few and far between......... Any good plans for today.... ?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette.. hope you feel better today after a good sleep... I know that for you (as me) a good sleep is few and far between......... Any good plans for today.... ?*


Just hanging out here at home till 3:30pm Then I need to go pick up my kids, Tomorrow we are taking them To the Santa parade and then afterwards we are having breakfast with Santa .... We did it last year and it was fun (cold but fun) and The kids just love it


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Just hanging out here at home till 3:30pm Then I need to go pick up my kids, Tomorrow we are taking them To the Santa parade and then afterwards we are having breakfast with Santa .... We did it last year and it was fun (cold but fun) and The kids just love it


*Always liked a good parade... I used to play in the Santa parades in a pipe band.. wearing a kilt... froze my ass off, especially when the metal leg brace was against bare skin.. loved those double snare drums....*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG, I am a HUGE kid about Christmas, back in the day when me and hubby were all into the pagan thing we had HUGE throwdowns on Halloween (Samhain) and Christmas (Yule). Last year he said he missed the pagan Yule, so we are having an ol' throwdown this year. We celebrate for 12 days and everything. Takes me all year to try and lose the weight, I can tell you!

I wanted our littlest to take her horse in the parade this year, but since we ain't gotta a horse trailer and the chic I used to borrow her horse trailer moved we ain't gotta way to get the horse there, too long to ride all the way from the house... Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> OMG, I am a HUGE kid about Christmas, back in the day when me and hubby were all into the pagan thing we had HUGE throwdowns on Halloween (Samhain) and Christmas (Yule). Last year he said he missed the pagan Yule, so we are having an ol' throwdown this year. We celebrate for 12 days and everything. Takes me all year to try and lose the weight, I can tell you!
> 
> I wanted our littlest to take her horse in the parade this year, but since we ain't gotta a horse trailer and the chic I used to borrow her horse trailer moved we ain't gotta way to get the horse there, too long to ride all the way from the house... Oh well, maybe next year.



I have a friend whom is a Pagen .. He is from Philly but lives in the mountains now.. Owns a roofing Company , and rides a Springer 

Hell of a nice guy ,, But a scary looking guy


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

uuggg...it was a premature announcement yeasterday when i said i kicked that floors ass at work. i now know it was i who got my ass kicked by a 115 yr old floor...i hurt...

good morning all! happy friday.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> uuggg...it was a premature announcement yeasterday when i said i kicked that floors ass at work. i now know it was i who got my ass kicked by a 115 yr old floor...i hurt...
> 
> good morning all! happy friday.



I guess you used some muscles that have not been used ....

You should have got a Mexican to do the Hard work..$60 a day + lunch ..

Or a nice 6' pinch bar Aleve will make ya feel better


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a friend whom is a Pagen .. He is from Philly but lives in the mountains now.. Owns a roofing Company , and rides a Springer
> 
> Hell of a nice guy ,, But a scary looking guy


While my hubby IS a 'motorcycle enthusiast' (he don't wanna be called a biker for some reason) he has never been affliated, tho all sides have tried to prospect him. Who don't want a bike mechanic in the group? Naw, I meant pagan as religious. I am a retired witch and hubby is all into the Druidic thing.

I guess we can be pretty scary looking. Specially when we go, "BOO!"


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, ive been kinda takin it easy workwise lately. half because i can and half because i know my slow season is coming and i dont want to run out of work. so yeah, it aches a bit. i was ripping up a floor comsisting of - VCT, 1/2" compisite wood flooring, 1/4"luan/cheap subfloor, and the original 3/4" hardwood floor. thats alot of damn floor! i got a buddy thats puerto rican, will that work?!?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Can he roll blunts? I'd give him that job.....

Oh, that's right, my bad, it's Cubans with the best cigars...... Just ignore me, I am fried this morning.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> While my hubby IS a 'motorcycle enthusiast' (he don't wanna be called a biker for some reason) he has never been affliated, tho all sides have tried to prospect him. Who don't want a bike mechanic in the group? Naw, I meant pagan as religious. I am a retired witch and hubby is all into the Druidic thing.
> 
> I guess we can be pretty scary looking. Specially when we go, "BOO!"



LOL 
I aint scared of no ghost


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning everyone.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

I bet some ghosts may be scared of you, tho!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.




BRRRRR good morning Brrr from the frozen North


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning all, wake and bake

Santa parade and breakfast with Santa, I remember those days. Take a baseball cap with you and hold it out when they're throwing candy, yell "can you hit the hat?" You'll get tons of candy, everyone wants to try to hit the hat.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, Sunny! S'up?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

That is an awesome idea, MissH, never thought of that. I got some ten-gallon cowboy hats that could hold enuff to stuff a pinata, too....

Good Marnin, MissH!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, wake and bake
> 
> Santa parade and breakfast with Santa, I remember those days. Take a baseball cap with you and hold it out when they're throwing candy, yell "can you hit the hat?" You'll get tons of candy, everyone wants to try to hit the hat.


My hat will be on my head ,,, Its 19 here and will be worse tomorrow , Last year they did good with the candy but breakfast with Santa Was cool , great spread of food in a hotel ballroom , then they get a picture with Santa , Its a good time ,, I hope they remember it in 20 yrs ,,they are 8-7and 6 ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Get pics. And videos. You will be glad you did.

Oh, and get some pics of them naked, too, you can blackmail them with them when they are older.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you can watch the Parade here tomorrow 

News Weather Information for Northeastern and Central Pennsylvania | WNEP-TV

Its our local news and they are Hosting it , Im sure they will have a live feed ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Can he roll blunts? I'd give him that job.....
> 
> Oh, that's right, my bad, it's Cubans with the best cigars...... Just ignore me, I am fried this morning.


as a matter of fact he can...calling him now....lol


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome. Hope I have the computer then, my girls mite wanna be up and on Bella Sara or Sailor Moon or whatever...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad my kids are grown, I'll be inside nice and warm instead of freezing my azz off at the Santa parade. I think ours is the weekend after thanksgiving. 

Got your turkey bought? Mine is a 20 pounder gobble gobble gobble


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad my kids are grown, I'll be inside nice and warm instead of freezing my azz off at the Santa parade. I think ours is the weekend after thanksgiving.
> 
> Got your turkey bought? Mine is a 20 pounder gobble gobble gobble


We have a 20lb er in the freezer BUT im deep frying it and the largest you can get in our turkey fryer is 14lbs so Im picking one up this weekend ,i think we are due a free one from the supermarket..


I'll roast the 20 lb one for X mas


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess I am lucky. Our parade goes right down my street. All I have to do is open the front door and watch. I usually put the birds out there and sit and watch. This year it is December 6th. I do like seeing all the floats!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

What is the CAk battle? Have you seen what Stoney McFried has on her sig, it's just as funny.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a 20lb er in the freezer BUT im deep frying it and the largest you can get in our turkey fryer is 14lbs so Im picking one up this weekend ,i think we are due a free one from the supermarket..
> 
> 
> I'll roast the 20 lb one for X mas


Have you seen that new commercial with the guy that didn't know he had to defrost the turkey before he put it in the deep fryer??? HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

baking now, had to get the coffee circulating first. its mornings like this i wish i didnt spent 6 yrs roofing houses, i think im gonna stick to painting rich ladies houses from now on...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

What do the birds think of it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

I like reading the news the day after thanksgiving, seeing how many people caught their houses on fire deep frying their birds. I like to do mine in the oven, makes the house smell yummy.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What is the CAk battle? Have you seen what Stoney McFried has on her sig, it's just as funny.


It is a battle Wikid has going on for equality....So she has asked all the female posters to do it with her...I liked my dive logo, but, I LOVE MY WIKID!!! So me and growingmom joined the cause last night! It was funny, after we joined the cause all the dudes left the Hottestgirl thread....It is funny to see who gets upset over a little pic...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Have you seen that new commercial with the guy that didn't know he had to defrost the turkey before he put it in the deep fryer??? HILARIOUS!!!


turkey rocket? i missed that one, whats it for?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> What do the birds think of it?


Oz loves it! He whistles and sings, usually kids come over and ask to pet him...This will be Sharons first year and to be honest I am worried about her cussing....I don't want her calling some kid a motherfucker (her FAVORITE word) We will see.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, I'll be surfing for a pic directly. I get so sick of boobies and such, porn is all over the net, we don't need it here. If I wanna see boobies I'll look down my shirt !!!


OMG Sharon calling kids motherfuckers, funny shit, I know it's bad for her to do that, but my other side just laughs and laughs......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

cute, its like a real peepee only smaller....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

I fry ours out in the middle of the garage , Its an electric fryer ,We have used it a few times already and the turkey comes out perfect ,, It cooks in 1 hr and 10 min,, 

The trick is using peanut oil..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Wikid, Wikid, Wikid...... Tsk tsk tsk, you naughty things. 


Lovin it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> turkey rocket? i missed that one, whats it for?


It is for phone service. It is funny, the dude is out front with his hair blown off and the house is partially blown up and he just don't get it! Then he says he put a frozen turkey in the deep fryer...makes me laugh, I could see my brother doing that!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Have you seen that new commercial with the guy that didn't know he had to defrost the turkey before he put it in the deep fryer??? HILARIOUS!!!



Yea the cell phone one .. I saw it ,, funny shit


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ok, I'll be surfing for a pic directly. I get so sick of boobies and such, porn is all over the net, we don't need it here. If I wanna see boobies I'll look down my shirt !!!


dont get me wrong, i like boobies as much as the next guy(more?). but this is a pot forum, yaknow... 



misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG Sharon calling kids motherfuckers, funny shit, I know it's bad for her to do that, but my other side just laughs and laughs......


i would shit myself directly if i saw that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ok, I'll be surfing for a pic directly. I get so sick of boobies and such, porn is all over the net, we don't need it here. If I wanna see boobies I'll look down my shirt !!!
> 
> 
> OMG Sharon calling kids motherfuckers, funny shit, I know it's bad for her to do that, but my other side just laughs and laughs......


That would make Wikid happy. Stoney changed hers last night again and put the Cak battle in her sig...and growingmom has a good one too. Us females need to stick together out here!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

If she does cuss the kids, I want video! That would crack me up. 

Sunny, Did you see the thing about putting mockingbirds on the list of sentient species, with us and dolphins? I heard on NPR about a bunch of studies on mockingbirds that they know that they are reflected in a mirror, and other things that they and supposedly only us and dolphins do or something.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

I feel like Im around a bunch of pricks .. 

Looking around at all these sig's


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

I found a temp pic, what the hell did you type in to find that pic?

mine almost looks like a womans body.

No disrespect meant to you vette or any of the wake and bake dudes.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I found a temp pic, what the hell did you type in to find that pic?
> 
> mine almost looks like a womans body.
> 
> No disrespect meant to you vette or any of the wake and bake dudes.


I like that pic!!! Good find! Here is how I found mine:
Let me google that for you
then I clicked on images


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

OK gotta new one, more of a "3-d" image........


found it here, there is a cute elephant one here too and a bird looking one

http://www.teddygirl.com/novpoucun.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

You girls should start your own club ,,


----------



## ProudlySellin' (Nov 21, 2008)

except maybe waking up to a mexican midget using your ph meter to assault you....oh yes........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No disrespect meant to you vette or any of the wake and bake dudes.


you gotta try harder than that to hurt my feelings. i think its funny, especially the stuffed-animal-wang miss. priceless...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OK gotta new one, more of a "3-d" image........
> 
> 
> found it here, there is a cute elephant one here too and a bird looking one
> ...


Man, that is the ultimate find!! You go girl!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You girls should start your own club ,,


We did, the Cak Club, duh!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

ProudlySellin' said:


> except maybe waking up to a mexican midget using your ph meter to assault you....oh yes........


im glad i use Ph drops....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> We did, the Cak Club, duh!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

So that weather is really cold outside ,,,, 


HEY TWISTY .........HELP


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

yes it's a tid bit nipplish here too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, i think im gonna abandon you vette and go to work. take it easy on him ladies.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nipply indeed...Brrrrrr..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

anyone watch Survivor last night?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah, i think im gonna abandon you vette and go to work. take it easy on him ladies.



Thanks ... jumping ship and leaving me with all these swinging caks .. I got a wiffle ball bat here ..if they get within range Im swinging ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

I did not, I am hooked on that new series...Life On Mars.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks ... jumping ship and leaving me with all these swinging caks .. I got a wiffle ball bat here ..if they get within range Im swinging ..


Ok, that was funny.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks ... jumping ship and leaving me with all these swinging caks .. I got a wiffle ball bat here ..if they get within range Im swinging ..


LMFAO

yall take it easy...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

*swinging mah cak*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> yall take it easy...



Have a great Day 




ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

hey Vette-you should join the cause. You would be our second male to do so. JohnnyOrganic joined last night!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

*schwiiiing*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> OMG, I am a HUGE kid about Christmas, back in the day when me and hubby were all into the pagan thing we had HUGE throwdowns on Halloween (Samhain) and Christmas (Yule). Last year he said he missed the pagan Yule, so we are having an ol' throwdown this year. We celebrate for 12 days and everything. Takes me all year to try and lose the weight, I can tell you!
> I wanted our littlest to take her horse in the parade this year, but since we ain't gotta a horse trailer and the chic I used to borrow her horse trailer moved we ain't gotta way to get the horse there, too long to ride all the way from the house... Oh well, maybe next year.


*Christmas......  Family.... dead.... friends... moved to Ontario.......
Me and the cat..... Bah... humbug...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> I guess you used some muscles that have not been used ....
> You should have got a Mexican to do the Hard work..$60 a day + lunch ..
> Or a nice 6' pinch bar Aleve will make ya feel better


*Like the 1st time you go riding (horse) in the year.. pull hair muscles..*


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.


*Morning Sunny and all you girls/guys.....*



korvette1977 said:


> BRRRRR good morning Brrr from the frozen North


*-8 here this morning.....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad my kids are grown, I'll be inside nice and warm instead of freezing my azz off at the Santa parade. I think ours is the weekend after thanksgiving. Got your turkey bought? Mine is a 20 pounder gobble gobble gobble



*I could use a 120lb gobbler about now....*


korvette1977 said:


> I feel like Im around a bunch of pricks ..
> Looking around at all these sig's





korvette1977 said:


> So that weather is really cold outside ,,,,
> HEY TWISTY .........HELP


*Holy crap... more cocks than you can shake a stretched asshole at...

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> hey Vette-you should join the cause. You would be our second male to do so. JohnnyOrganic joined last night!



Thanks but No thanks ,, Im ok ... Dont wanna join that club ,, But maybe China Cat will .. I'll ask her when she gets home ,,


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , saved by Twist ..

Here he comes to save the day 
You'll feel safe Knowing Twistyman Is on the way ..



Twisty You can come here for X mas We can Crack a sealed Oz jar of Hijack together ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Twisty I will come to Canada for Christmas to be merry with you!
Say the word and me and Oz and Sharon and Gertie and Dinky and Speedie and Trixie and Muffin and Fred and Scoobie and Wilma will all be there.....You don't mind furry guests? (Hope not)


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , saved by Twist ..
> 
> Here he comes to save the day
> You'll feel safe Knowing Twistyman Is on the way ..
> ...


*If I have to keep looking at this wiener fest..I'll move into a cave over the next few weeks.. I went to see my hockey winnings and come back to 5 pages of tube steaks...... take me now lord...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If I have to keep looking at this wiener fest..I'll move into a cave over the next few weeks.. I went to see my hocket winnings and come back to 5 pages of tube steaks...... take me now lord...... *



I'll move into the cave with you .. But can it be like in a warm weather climate ?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty I will come to Canada for Christmas to be merry with you!
> Say the word and me and Oz and Sharon and Gertie and Dinky and Speedie and Trixie and Muffin and Fred and Scoobie and Wilma will all be there.....You don't mind furry guests? (Hope not)


*It would be great to have whack o cash (stupid loto ticket..)... rent a plane... stop pick you all up and spend Christmas in Jamaica... Thats what I'd do if rich..... that would be awesome.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It would be great to have whack o cash (stupid loto ticket..)... rent a plane... stop pick you all up and spend Christmas in Jamaica... Thats what I'd do if rich..... that would be awesome.....*


Oh hell yeah! I would do that!!!! You guys have become a part of my family and I love you all very much!! I would pick up all of you and we would have a blast!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

I cant go if school is in session ,, If I went to an Island id wanna get married there on the beach at sunset .. ..Thats my plan ,,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Guys I have to go I am already running late for work.....

Have a great day all.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Gotta run too. But, I'll be back. (bad Arnold impersonation)


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I cant go if school is in session ,, If I went to an Island id wanna get married there on the beach at sunset .. ..Thats my plan ,,


*OK kiddies... can you spell Jamaica... I knew you could.... field trip.......
pack a lunch..... and a lot of munchies......

That you be a great place to tie the not......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ya mon.....................


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ya mon.....................


   
*I you smoke you have to go at least once....awesome place.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Its on my "'places to go "" list


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its on my "'places to go "" list


*If you do our guitarist is a travel broker that deals mostly for Jamaica... He gets points for bookings, thats how I went.. $200. (1992). everything.. flight & hotel.. So He builds up points and then sell the package at a cheap price.. He deals mostly with US clients.. when our $ is low he sells a lot to american people.. if you're ever looking at prices I'll give you his email and tell him your a reefer rat friend....... He books at mostly US airports.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If you do our guitarist is a travel broker that deals mostly for Jamaica... He gets points for bookings, thats how I went.. $200. (1992). everything.. flight & hotel.. So He builds up points and then sell the package at a cheap price.. He deals mostly with US clients.. when our $ is low he sells a lot to american people.. if you're ever looking at prices I'll give you his email and tell him your a reefer rat friend....... He books at mostly US airports.....*



I'll keep that in mind for when the time comes ..Thanks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

Go to Jamaica, I could get into that. I've never been outside of the U.S.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning all! It's 1:15 am here, 22 November (Saturday!)

Well and truly baked... to the umpteenth power.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Go to Jamaica, I could get into that. I've never been outside of the U.S.


*That the place if you puff..no shits, murders of tourists, rip offs... like Mexico.. I'd say the only better place (I hope to go) is Amsterdam....*


----------



## skiskate (Nov 21, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Morning all! It's 1:15 am here, 22 November (Saturday!)
> 
> Well and truly baked... to the umpteenth power.


And i just got up its 10 20 am friday and got my wake and bake underway


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Morning all! It's 1:15 am here, 22 November (Saturday!)
> 
> Well and truly baked... to the umpteenth power.



*What are fridays loto #'s......... LOL..
10:19 am friday...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL I was going to ask the same thing. It's 9:22 a.m. Friday here . 







Twistyman said:


> *What are fridays loto #'s......... LOL..*
> *10:19 am friday...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im watching Die hard II on HBO


Good Shit ..


----------



## campzoe (Nov 21, 2008)

lol!!! got a piss test to day at 3 and im fixin to wak and bake!!! LOL  fuck the lawww


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG, those Die Hard movies are my hubby's bedtime movies for now. Everynight one of them is on when I go to bed. I like that new one, Live free or die hard, it's pretty good.


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Good Morning all, What a beautiful day to wake and bake Anyone got cool plans for the weekend?

I get to see Nine Inch Nails TONIGHT woot...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 21, 2008)

grocery shopping and housework for me, how glam !


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me how to +rep someone?

+rep


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL I was going to ask the same thing. It's 9:22 a.m. Friday here .


*Great minds (cheapass too) think alike....*



korvette1977 said:


> Im watching Die hard II on HBO
> Good Shit ..


** spoiler*..... He gets hurt............ for a change...LOL....*




campzoe said:


> lol!!! got a piss test to day at 3 and im fixin to wak and bake!!! LOL  fuck the lawww


*Tell them you went to a concert... it's passive..(if you get popped)..
Luck..
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> grocery shopping and housework for me, how glam !


*I'm staying straight... ^%$*....... But at the end of month I'm buying some primo from Ontario friend....*


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What are fridays loto #'s......... LOL..
> 10:19 am friday...
> *


Damn! We don't have Friday night lotto here. The only nights we don't have a draw is Friday, Sunday and Monday. Tell you what, I'll give you Saturday nights numbers when they're drawn.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 21, 2008)

tryintogrow said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to +rep someone?
> 
> +rep


In the top right corner of the post you want to rep for, you'll see a set of scales. Click on that. Make a comment and sign it (put your screenname in the comment) so the person knows who repped them.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Click on it in your own post it'll tell you yours.. also at top left of main page..my rollitup click..scroll down to see the comments left with your reps..
Here go find it (+rep......)..
*


----------



## duff420 (Nov 21, 2008)

best shit is waking up super early smoking a blunt and drinking a coffee. makes u feal sooooooooo good.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

duff420 said:


> best shit is waking up super early smoking a blunt and drinking a coffee. makes u feal sooooooooo good.


*Hey fellow Canuck.... Yeah a good early bake is good...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 21, 2008)

duff420 said:


> best shit is waking up super early smoking a blunt and drinking a coffee. makes u feal sooooooooo good.


i love coffee and weed....back for lunch...kicking ass at work....


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> grocery shopping and housework for me, how glam !


did any one start a vag/boob battle ????


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 21, 2008)

woke and boke.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 21, 2008)

lol cameltoe.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 21, 2008)

nice. what do they taste like? sunflower seeds?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> nice. what do they taste like? sunflower seeds?


Kind of but more nutty, better and they shell just gets chewed up. Really good seeds to bad they are so expensive. damn drug laws!


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 21, 2008)

lol what happened to your original post newgrowth ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol what happened to your original post newgrowth ?


 WTF dude where did it go? Thats funny you don't even know what we are talking about . . .


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't make me close my own thread.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 21, 2008)

poor chichi


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 21, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> WTF dude where did it go? Thats funny you don't even know what we are talking about . . .


i caught you ! , i saw it !


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

All right truce man you have disarmed me. Gentlemen I am now a POW. Sorry Chiceh I was just having some fun


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> All right truce man you have disarmed me. Gentlemen I am now a POW. Sorry Chiceh I was just having some fun



Thank you. Small things can grow to be very large issues sometimes.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thank you. Small things can grow to be very large issues sometimes.


I know it cracks me up!  I love when people get a riled up


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol what happened to your original post newgrowth ?





Chiceh said:


> Don't make me close my own thread.


Hey Chiceh does this mean I can get my original post back? Or is it permanently deleted?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey Chiceh does this mean I can get my original post back? Or is it permanently deleted?


No camel toe fights in my thread or on RIU, lol sorry.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> No camel toe fights in my thread or on RIU, lol sorry.


Oh it did say something about toe huh!?  I thought it just said "mmmm toasted hemp seeds" I'm vapeing a bit too much kush . . .


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Don't make me close my own thread.





Chiceh said:


> No camel toe fights in my thread or on RIU, lol sorry.


*Poor Chiceh (Hi girl).. herding cats again... can you say Romper Room... I knew you could...... *


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

I took this off another thread


> No more haters.


We are making you work hard today eh chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I took this off another thread
> 
> We are making you work hard today eh chiceh?


Ya what gives, I just wanna get high, geesh.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya what gives, I just wanna get high, geesh.


*Taking a beating today for sure... you're going to wear out your close button... Did you get any snow yet.. theres a big one around that part of country..*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya what gives, I just wanna get high, geesh.


Hey everyone! Be nicer to Chiceh she is cool! Fdd just gave up on us earlier . . .


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Taking a beating today for sure... you're going to wear out your close button... Did you get any snow yet.. theres a big one around that part of country..*


Snow. smow! I am sick of it already. Yes it snowed again today. It is over my ankles deep now.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

No snow, thank you. I am not ready. My hay man shit out on me, now I gotta find another place to get hay, and I ain't stocked on wood yet. No snow, please not yet. 

I have a houseful of kids again. Someone shoot me now, please. Make it a clean kill is all I ask.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> No snow, thank you. I am not ready. My hay man shit out on me, now I gotta find another place to get hay, and I ain't stocked on wood yet. No snow, please not yet.
> 
> I have a houseful of kids again. Someone shoot me now, please. Make it a clean kill is all I ask.



Hey, at least you know where they are and what they are doing, lol. 

Shut yourself in a room and fire it up, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

My exact plan, howdya know? I don't come out unless I hear cryin or glass breaking.... And I wait sometimes even then....

I mite need to double toke tonite. Pass this way!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Snow. smow! I am sick of it already. Yes it snowed again today. It is over my ankles deep now.





puffdamagikdragon said:


> My exact plan, howdya know? I don't come out unless I hear cryin or glass breaking.... And I wait sometimes even then....
> 
> I mite need to double toke tonite. Pass this way!



*Will cure all ails........*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Catchin back up. Thank God for frozen pizza. Back on, back bakin, then to bed, I hope. They are settled down and battling it out on the SPS. Kickin back, tokin....


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 21, 2008)

we got a little snow. Im not ready for winter, i drank and smoked the whole summer away.. evern though we were partyin like everynight!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Yyyyyyyyaaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnn! Good morning RIU. Kilobit is up and at them 0215 NYC time. OK, it's not raining on a Saturday morning finally, so after I roll a couple of twistys for the beach I'm off to try the Andromeda watching thing again. Give y'alll an update later today. It is fecking cold though, so I guess the BIG coat comes out now. Wake n Bake a finer thing never said, or done for that matter. Happy Saturday everyone, talk at ya later. OOOOOOooooo yeah, today be Texas Tech v Oklahoma oh baby.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yyyyyyyyaaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnn! Good morning RIU. Kilobit is up and at them 0215 NYC time. OK, it's not raining on a Saturday morning finally, so after I roll a couple of twistys for the beach I'm off to try the Andromeda watching thing again. Give y'alll an update later today. It is fecking cold though, so I guess the BIG coat comes out now. Wake n Bake a finer thing never said, or done for that matter. Happy Saturday everyone, talk at ya later. OOOOOOooooo yeah, today be Texas Tech v Oklahoma oh baby.


It should be nearly 03:30 there now KiloBit isn't it?
It's 18:23 here.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> It should be nearly 03:30 there now KiloBit isn't it?
> It's 18:23 here.


Well I'm back. It's 0530 here now. Feck, it way to cold to setup me telescope to check out Andromeda. Couldn't setup without gloves cause me hands were freezing and with gloves couldn't do shite. Have to figure out a way to setup in my truck and point out the moon roof or some shite. Nah, I just won't go when it's this fecking cold. Anyhow, gym opens at 0700 so I just took one more poke and now I'll chill till then. 

What is the time difference? I know 5 hours from UK but I don't know Australia. I mean I guess I can Yahoo or Google it. hehe


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well I'm back. It's 0530 here now. Feck, it way to cold to setup me telescope to check out Andromeda. Couldn't setup without gloves cause me hands were freezing and with gloves couldn't do shite. Have to figure out a way to setup in my truck and point out the moon roof or some shite. Nah, I just won't go when it's this fecking cold. Anyhow, gym opens at 0700 so I just took one more poke and now I'll chill till then.
> 
> What is the time difference? I know 5 hours from UK but I don't know Australia. I mean I guess I can Yahoo or Google it. hehe


We're +10:00 GMT IOW midday Greenwich, ten am here. We're about 15 hours ahead of you in New York way


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Morning folks .. Im awake but cant bake ,my kids are here , Its 11 degree's outside and this morning is the Santa Parade ,I dont wanna go but for the sake of the kids I'll suffer.. Why cant it be 70 outside and with the sun beaming


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Im awake but cant bake ,my kids are here , Its 11 degree's outside and this morning is the Santa Parade ,I dont wanna go but for the sake of the kids I'll suffer.. *Why cant it be 70 outside and with the sun beaming*


...Because you live in the North, thats why 
Morning everyone, Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yyyyyyyyaaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnn! Good morning RIU. Kilobit is up and at them 0215 NYC time. OK, it's not raining on a Saturday morning finally, so after I roll a couple of twistys for the beach I'm off to try the Andromeda watching thing again. Give y'alll an update later today. It is fecking cold though, so I guess the BIG coat comes out now. Wake n Bake a finer thing never said, or done for that matter. Happy Saturday everyone, talk at ya later. OOOOOOooooo yeah, today be Texas Tech v Oklahoma oh baby.


*"Roll a couple of twistys ???" Ya kinky fuck...
Woo hoo twistys going to the beachh.. feck..
* 


KiloBit said:


> Well I'm back. It's 0530 here now. Feck, it way to cold to setup me telescope to check out Andromeda. Couldn't setup without gloves cause me hands were freezing and with gloves couldn't do shite. Have to figure out a way to setup in my truck and point out the moon roof or some shite. Nah, I just won't go when it's this fecking cold. Anyhow, gym opens at 0700 so I just took one more poke and now I'll chill till then.
> What is the time difference? I know 5 hours from UK but I don't know Australia. I mean I guess I can Yahoo or Google it. hehe


*While were at the beach I'll let you scope my "moon".. hell for a dollar I'll show you uranus..well actually my anus, but the devil is in the details.. *



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Im awake but cant bake ,my kids are here , Its 11 degree's outside and this morning is the Santa Parade ,I dont wanna go but for the sake of the kids I'll suffer.. Why cant it be 70 outside and with the sun beaming


*Poor frozen vettesicle......... Can you say frozen brass knockers....*



Sunnysideup said:


> ...Because you live in the North, thats why
> Morning everyone, Wake n Bake


*How's M'lady today...... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Morning peeps, wake and bake 


Vette, don't you have some sort of "errand" to run? Go out for the morning paper or something? There's always a way. I bet you have fun at the Santa parade.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning peeps, wake and bake
> 
> 
> Vette, don't you have some sort of "errand" to run? Go out for the morning paper or something? There's always a way. I bet you have fun at the Santa parade.



I went in the basement,,, Its freeking 13 degree's here with the wind chill its -0 I say fuck the parade , but we will go and catch part of it and have breakfast with Santa ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Bundle them up good, have you already rounded up the hats and gloves? There's always one glove that's AWOL.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bundle them up good, have you already rounded up the hats and gloves? There's always one glove that's AWOL.


Got the whole 9 ski pants hats gloves all the ness items .. Its just that my girls have colds .. And I dont want them getting sicker ,,but we will go and watch it and then have breakfast . I have an hr before its time to get moving


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

take some hot chocolate with you. We live in a small town so when it was really cold we'd find a place to back the car in and the kids could watch it from inside the car with the heat on. We'd just go buy them some better candy than what you get at a parade. 

I like to watch the Macy's parade on Thanksgiving, it's funny to see all those people freezing their butts off.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

Good morning, Wake n Bake. it is too damn cold here today. What gives?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

It is brass-monkey-ball-freezin cold here, too. They THINK it ain't the north around here, but to my Georgia peach ass it is. Kids wanna ride, and I wanna stay in the warm. Horses get a big break when it is cold, I don't do shit with them in the winter. Now, if I was like Sunny, I would ride all year.

Burnt my hand on the woodstove, too. I am so clumsy being forced to use my left hand and arm for everything. But no bitchin today, (course, that would completely delete my post then.)

I have a LITTLE bit, gonna share with ya'll.

My kids know, but I hafta be cool when they have friends over. Sucks big hairy donkey dicks, but what can you do. I hate it for you, Vette. Thank goodness for 'errands', eh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> take some hot chocolate with you. We live in a small town so when it was really cold we'd find a place to back the car in and the kids could watch it from inside the car with the heat on. We'd just go buy them some better candy than what you get at a parade.
> 
> I like to watch the Macy's parade on Thanksgiving, it's funny to see all those people freezing their butts off.


Thats not Poss in Scranton,, There is NO WHERE to park and see the parade ..we park in the mall's parking garage and just walk out in front... 

You can watch the parade here live ..I think they are going to stream it ..I'll be the guy in the PINK borat cak suit 

News Weather Information for Northeastern and Central Pennsylvania | WNEP-TV


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning, Wake n Bake. it is too damn cold here today. What gives?



Morning Chiceh ...

Your not alone ..its freezing here too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool I'll have to check it out, maybe Daughter will get her ass woke up and we can bong it up and watch it together. She's always a lazy bones on her day off. 

Yeah Puff, it's always better once the kids are older and you don't have to hide things so much. I'm so glad mine are adults now. We do bongs on Christmas morning while opening gifts 

Morning Chiceh, Sunny, you're awfully quiet this morning, birds got you hostage?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Actually, my kids are 7 and 12, but they are alright. Almost all of hubby's family are smokers, and they are cool as shit. Most of my family are uptight religious types, and they are unhappy and full of drama (they call it 'suffering', but they don't get where they bring it on themselves). My kids figured out about weed a long time ago, and they don't care one way or another (I have asked them.) They have expressed that I amuse them when I drink to much, tho. (I don't get drunk often. Now.)

I smoke with my stepson, tho (most awesomist boy in the world, love him like my own, and he was like 8 when me and hubby got together.) We used to bump together, but I don't do that anymore. He is in his 20s now. I don't know if he still does. I won't have any problem with my kids smokin once they are grown (and they know to wait till they are grown to smoke, drink, and have sex- even they say it.) But when they have thier little buddies over I gotta hide it, it is a pain.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Mornin Miss and all....yeah I am quiet...I am watching vids on how to clip wings yourself...I have the scissors out and I am holding Oz right now and looking where I am going to cut He did an in air attack on me last night, terrible. I was running and screaming with a bird attached to my head I have to clip his wings.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

buenos dias, and all them other immigrants too! hows everyone? im sore as hell but im done with all the tear-out at work now and im taking the weekend off. i kicked ass yesterday. i guess im lucky, there is no parade around here to freeze in. i just have to go to the mall for shortcake to see santy clause.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

No parade here either, it was last weekend, lol. There is always one on t.v., lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn Sunny, living in a Hitchcock movie. Can you get the rescue guys to maybe help you out with it? I bet trimming a birds wings is right up there with giving a cat a bath. 

I remember when my son told me he knew we smoked, I was out with him teaching him to drive and he told me "it's none of my business, but I found Dad's pot in the dryer". 

I already knew he was smoking, so I went ahead and admitted that it was me, who was a dumbass and must have left my weed in my pocket. 

My daughter was 15 and her and her friend showed up here really ripped, we asked them if they had been smoking weed, they said yes and we got out the bong and said you should try this. 

Some people may think this is bad, but if they're smoking at home they aren't out with the meth heads learning about that shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well Im a Bad Dad .. The girls are coughing way tooo much .. I called it .. They will go to another Santa Parade in our town next week and get pictures with Santa at the mall then also.. Its way too cold and I dont need these kids getting any sicker , then miss school and have there asshole mother have an excuse to blame me for something .. So today we will go out for lunch , then go Bowling and pick up a few pizza's for dinner ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes Vette, if they have coughs they shouldn't be out in the cold. I would call that being a good and responsible dad. Pizza and bowling sounds like a much better option. 

From a mom to you, you made a good decision.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

felt like a hitchcock movie sunny??

i hope my 2 yr old can be as good as yours sound puff. (aww, she just hollered from the living room "Daddy! I love You"). i got my work cut out for me, i raise her without her mother at all.

vette, you said you do remodels and additions right?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Some people may think this is bad, but if they're smoking at home they aren't out with the meth heads learning about that shit.


i agree, not really any younger though. i started a bit younger than that and i feel my schooling suffered. but i started chiefing with my mom @ 17 and shes my number one smokin homie now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn Miss! You smoked with your kids when they were 15? I would be too scared they would tell one of their buddies....

I am not doing the wings, I will wait for my guys to do it...Yes, it did feel a little Hitchcock like around here last night! I took control and put them to bed an hour early...that will teach them.....carazzzy birds.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn Sunny, living in a Hitchcock movie. Can you get the rescue guys to maybe help you out with it? I bet trimming a birds wings is right up there with giving a cat a bath.
> 
> I remember when my son told me he knew we smoked, I was out with him teaching him to drive and he told me "it's none of my business, but I found Dad's pot in the dryer".
> 
> ...



My daughter is 6, after reading this I feel better. I don't want her learning the crap about weed out there. I want to be able to explain it to her. I am not going to say it's okay for her to smoke, but I also don't want to be a hypocrite.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

And watch the parade on TV..


It just went on ...Yay


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Im a Bad Dad .. The girls are coughing way tooo much .. I called it .. They will go to another Santa Parade in our town next week and get pictures with Santa at the mall then also.. Its way too cold and I dont need these kids getting any sicker , then miss school and have there asshole mother have an excuse to blame me for something .. So today we will go out for lunch , then go Bowling and pick up a few pizza's for dinner ..


 theyll get over it, and thats good parenting IMO. thats the one plus of no baby-momma, no baby momma drama


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes Vette, if they have coughs they shouldn't be out in the cold. I would call that being a good and responsible dad. Pizza and bowling sounds like a much better option.
> 
> From a mom to you, you made a good decision.


Thanks I though it would be a smart move ..The parade started can you guys see it ? Im watching it on TV


www.wnep.com


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha... you know your daughters more important than whether or not your a hypocrite.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

I wasn't worried about them telling anyone. Their smart, they know how the cops are around here. When they were that age the meth thing was really out of control around here, we felt it was better to have them here where we could keep an eye on them. We knew a lot of people that are now dead from suicide from meth use, that is some scary shit. 

It worked too, no meth use in my family.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

I completely agree. Rather have them smoke a dube with me than crack down the street. Prohibition never works. Now, if my stepson was suckin dick for coke or heroine or something I would step in, but weed ain't like that. I almost prefer smokin to drinkin. At least as baked as I can get, I still know and remember what I did the nite before. Alcohol ain't like that. Don't wanna go into stories, would curl your toes. (Even camel ones. Heh heh.)

But I have discovered that my friends who hid thier habit from thier kids (and they ain't stupid, they know something is up and you are hidin something) it seems that their kids returned the favor, and weren't honest with thier parents. The ones who had kids that were honest about it, their kids were honest with them.

We are NOT a stepford household around here. More like the Adams Family..... (Oooh, that would make me Morticia. Awesome.)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I took control and put them to bed an hour early...that will teach them.....quote]
> 
> dont take no shit!!! its like i tell my cats...i have opposable thumbs so im running this show


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Vette, you are good in the kitchen, whip them up some cool shaped pancakes or something to eat while they watch it. Maybe some nice hot chocolate with mini mallows. Yummy


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 22, 2008)

medicated pancakes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha Puff, we're like the Adams family around here too. Funny stuff. 

Slik I have the same thing with my cats, "I can open the cans, you can NOT open the cans, whos yer mommy"  

Sunny, I really want to come see your birds, I bet they can be fun when they're in the mood.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Slik the cat thing only works if you don't have a Hemingway cat! They have thumbs

I hate to say this......but......I AM FREAKIN COLD......Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll tell you Im watching the parade and Im wearing shorts .. Those people out there are wearing BLANKETS ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, ive seen those furry freaks with thumbs. unnerving little bastards....lol

now im thinkin pancakes...apple cinnamon pancakes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Shorts? Vette you sound just like my hubby, sitting around here in the dead of winter in shorts and a sleeveless shirt. Crazy men.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Shorts? Vette you sound just like my hubby, sitting around here in the dead of winter in shorts and a sleeveless shirt. Crazy men.




Its warm in the house .... We have Heat


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> felt like a hitchcock movie sunny??
> 
> i hope my 2 yr old can be as good as yours sound puff. (aww, she just hollered from the living room "Daddy! I love You"). i got my work cut out for me, i raise her without her mother at all.
> 
> vette, you said you do remodels and additions right?



Yep complete custom homes and additions We dont touch septic systems ...Your shit is your problem


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

we do too, but I'll be in a hoodie with a blanket and hubby is in his shorts and sleeveless shirt. You are a sassy thing aren't you?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

we got heat here too, but its the weekend so ill be rockin the hoodie with the PJ pants. i dont even match if your colorblind either!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

brb...gotta built a fort


----------



## scouture (Nov 22, 2008)

Ýeah man, I am started right when I woke up. And you know, I was thinking today, the news had on where they are promoting going "green" and I am all for it man.

and a good way to save money man and better your life is to grow some herb... I just got to harvest some of my crop man and I have enough to last me for another year, and I still have some that are not ready yet.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

I want a wind / solar hybrid for my home.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Can you guys tell that is Santa in my sig or does it look like just some old bald guy?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want a wind / solar hybrid for my home.


me too, im intrigued by geothermal as well.

welcome scouture...


heres the fort...


----------



## scouture (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah? wow, that would be awesome, I wish that I could figure a way to do it and not spend so much money. I am glad I have my own grow or I would not even be smoking now. But that really is the way to go, wind and solar and be completely independent on others. I want to be able to buy some land, and built my own yurt, and grow my own food. than I wouldnt need anything from anyone man. haha


----------



## scouture (Nov 22, 2008)

hey everyone, thanks for the welcome. cool fort man.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

I had a solar company here before. I was going to do it, until they gave me the estimate........OUCH


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool fort, I have built a few in my day as well, lol. 



SlikWiLL13 said:


> me too, im intrigued by geothermal as well.
> 
> welcome scouture...
> 
> ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks guys, i knew stoners would appreciate a good fort. i think the cats like it as much as the girl does. shes actully peeking around the corner in the second pic. 

yeah, its expensive to set up sunny. but if you ever generate more power than you use, the gov't makes the power company buy it from you. how would that be for a change!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thanks guys, i knew stoners would appreciate a good fort. i think the cats like it as much as the girl does. shes actully peeking around the corner in the second pic.
> 
> yeah, its expensive to set up sunny. but if you ever generate more power than you use, the gov't makes the power company buy it from you. how would that be for a change!


LOL I saw the cat not your little girl!! TOO CUTE!

The solar power, I know they buy it back. But, they wanted 40k to set it up and they were only offering a 10k rebate....If I were to stay here forever I would do it. Most of the homes that are being built down here now come with solar power, very nice.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, and werent you already talking about not wanting to stay whare you are now. something about shitty neighborhood covenants or something?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah, and werent you already talking about not wanting to stay whare you are now. something about shitty neighborhood covenants or something?


Shitty aint the word.....I am living in a communist neighborhood! Yeah, I am out as soon as I can sell this place!! But, if I were to stay I would definitely go with the solar power.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Shitty aint the word.....I am living in a communist neighborhood! Yeah, I am out as soon as I can sell this place!! But, if I were to stay I would definitely go with the solar power.



Move to Canada, if you like it cold with snow, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Move to Canada, if you like it cold with snow, lol.


I would move to Canada! For sure! Very beautiful.

Folks, I am off to go get into something....who knows what, not me

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning, Wake n Bake. it is too damn cold here today. What gives?


*Happy weekend puffing Chiceh.... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> take some hot chocolate with you. We live in a small town so when it was really cold we'd find a place to back the car in and the kids could watch it from inside the car with the heat on. We'd just go buy them some better candy than what you get at a parade.
> I like to watch the Macy's parade on Thanksgiving, it's funny to see all those people freezing their butts off.


*For 16 years in a row I went to Quebec winter carnival.. its the 3nd biggest outside party next to Rio de Janario (sp) and Mardis Gras..
It was -45 one year.. we'd have these plastic canes filled with booze.. my alcool froze solid.. it's like 95 proof and still froze...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Well Im a Bad Dad .. The girls are coughing way tooo much .. I called it .. They will go to another Santa Parade in our town next week and get pictures with Santa at the mall then also.. Its way too cold and I dont need these kids getting any sicker , then miss school and have there asshole mother have an excuse to blame me for something .. So today we will go out for lunch , then go Bowling and pick up a few pizza's for dinner ..


*Better safe than sorry.. nowday's a simple cold isn't because of antibiotic resistance... *



Chiceh said:


> My daughter is 6, after reading this I feel better. I don't want her learning the crap about weed out there. I want to be able to explain it to her. I am not going to say it's okay for her to smoke, but I also don't want to be a hypocrite.


*My parents insisted that I smoke and have band practice in my basement.. nice and safe and out of police reach.. that started at 14 years old.. *



Sunnysideup said:


> Slik the cat thing only works if you don't have a Hemingway cat! They have thumbs
> I hate to say this......but......I AM FREAKIN COLD......Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


*I am freakin Canadian........ my cat is more the Raven... and nevermore.. spooky shit..*




misshestermoffitt said:


> I want a wind / solar hybrid for my home.


*If I was rich I'd design a house and run grow op off of solar power.. trace this LEO...*



scouture said:


> hey everyone, thanks for the welcome. cool fort man.


*Welcome... don't be a prick/female part, all your life... take a day off..jk... and twist up a joint...... Don't be shy... we don't bite..much.. *takes passed joint....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Shitty aint the word.....I am living in a communist neighborhood! Yeah, I am out as soon as I can sell this place!! But, if I were to stay I would definitely go with the solar power.


*News flash... naked girl on water tower with rifle...seems pissed at coop peeps.. film at 11:00... Poor Sunny..*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

just snapped.... 2 days into flush


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Man, I wanna go solar so BAD but it ain't in the cards rite now. But we have wood heat and at nite we use oil lamps and candles (except for the light from the frog's tank.)

I have both wood stoves goin and I am still in a sweater. Gonna heat up the bathroom for a shower soon, tho. Had to haul warm water out to the horses, don't have a tank heater yet, goddamit.

Slik, that was an AWESOME fort. My kids love those, sometimes we took the table outta the dining room and set up a huge tent, and they make smores with the wood stove, like a campfire. My kids want you to come over and do thiers now. Our cat would love it too. Our doves mite think ya'll a bit off, tho. 

Welp, they had ice cream for breakfast. Chocolate, tho, for the nutritional value. I am such a good mommy.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Welp, they had ice cream for breakfast. Chocolate, tho, for the nutritional value. I am such a good mommy.


now i dont feel so bad about the fruit snacks she has for breakfast at least once a week.LOL


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

puff, do you think the oil lamp and candles are more economical than electric?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * Don't be shy... we don't bite..much..*


 
Well, I do nibble sometimes.  Does that count?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> just snapped.... 2 days into flush


*Good looking tops.....*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Man, I wanna go solar so BAD but it ain't in the cards rite now. But we have wood heat and at nite we use oil lamps and candles (except for the light from the frog's tank.)
> I have both wood stoves goin and I am still in a sweater. Gonna heat up the bathroom for a shower soon, tho. Had to haul warm water out to the horses, don't have a tank heater yet, goddamit.
> Slik, that was an AWESOME fort. My kids love those, sometimes we took the table outta the dining room and set up a huge tent, and they make smores with the wood stove, like a campfire. My kids want you to come over and do thiers now. Our cat would love it too. Our doves mite think ya'll a bit off, tho.
> Welp, they had ice cream for breakfast. Chocolate, tho, for the nutritional value. I am such a good mommy.


*Here some towns have started banning wood burning stoves.. green plan gone mad.. yes, they do put particulates in the air, but no where near the pollutants/costs of oil.. fucking oil lobby..*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I DO drip my own candles. It mite be about the same, but it so much prettier. Plus, the heat they put off helps, in the winter. I don't use them on hot nites.

My wood stove is DEFINATELY economical, tho. I pay like $45 every two weeks for heat.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey twist, do they look a bit yellower than they ought to this early in flush. i always seem to get yellow early.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good looking tops.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Here some towns have started banning wood burning stoves.. green plan gone mad.. yes, they do put particulates in the air, but no where near the pollutants/costs of oil.. fucking oil lobby..*


Huh, I'd like to see them come take my woodstove. We can be some hillbilly-ass bitches when we wanna.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Propane ... Thats what we use to heat our house


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you sure that isn't spelled PRO-PAIN?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

fort priveliges abused, smack layed down, i have a couch again...

im smokin a bowl...

packs, lights, inhales, passes...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Oooh, thank you. Gotta double toke, all apologies, but I hafta dive into an army of noseminers, so this will hafta hold me.....

Into the fray, dear friends...... Coff.


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 22, 2008)

I paid $35 bucks for about 3-4 grams of some shit last night from a friend I trust. Needles to say I was the favorite at the party, rolled two blunts, smoked back to back with maybe 7 heads

And everyone was pretty high.

there really isnt a better feeling,

Then I left and rolled a blunt with some other friends, smoked in his handy dandy garage. 1 blunt 3 bong hits later 

the place might as well have been hotboxxed.

then I went home passed out. woke up, and took a few Dugout hits. 

still got a Nugish left.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hijack.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

beutifull, you take better pics than me too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> beutifull, you take better pics than me too.



Sony cybershot ... Takes the pics I just press the button ..But thanks


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Vette- Nice pics. Share.


In for a minute.... this was so friggin funny I had to share with ya'll....

YouTube - Probably the Funniest Cat Video You'll Ever See

Ok, I'm off again.... (way off.)

puff puff pass.... Coff coff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Vette- Nice pics. Share.
> 
> 
> In for a minute.... this was so friggin funny I had to share with ya'll....
> ...



I'd share but they aint done yet ........


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2008)

been a couple days ......


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> hey twist, do they look a bit yellower than they ought to this early in flush. i always seem to get yellow early.


*That's what happens..the plant pulls nutes and energy out of leaves as flowering progresses.. I prefer that then some of the curled waxy looking leaves (deficiencies ?) that you see in some.. the yellowing and falling off is fine by my standards..
If this happens early in flower I'd say you should try to add extra* *N, but at flush stage don't worry.. IMO..
See smiley agrees....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Damn vette..that seems frostier by the second.... Looks mighty tasty..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn vette..that seems frostier by the second.... Looks mighty tasty..... *



It gets frostier by the day .. If you touch the buds your fingers get all sticky.. then you smell em ...OMG they smell so good


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*I am glad you were able to save it.....*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm lost.... again. :\


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I'm lost.... again. :\


Found ya, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am glad you were able to save it.....*



Me too Its going to be a long winter .. I need to stock up on buds ..


----------



## drewsb420 (Nov 22, 2008)

alls i know is im f8ded n i loooooooooooooooooove wake n bakes


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 22, 2008)

I love photography, when I start growing, I'll be like an art man with it.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Oooh, was that the hijack?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It gets frostier by the day .. If you touch the buds your fingers get all sticky.. then you smell em ...OMG they smell so good


*Get over here and clean that shit (OH god I didn't mean shit) off my screen...*



tipsgnob said:


> *I am glad you were able to save it.....*


*Really... pot plants are by nature suicidal for the most part.. fart at them and they'll die... *



FluffyToke said:


> I'm lost.... again. :\


*But you're making good time....*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Oooh, was that the hijack?


*Woo Hoo Woo Hoo... I've got the same beans..*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It gets frostier by the day .. If you touch the buds your fingers get all sticky.. then you smell em ...OMG they smell so good


mine too, i try not to touch them, but its hard to resist sometimes. smells soooo good.

thanks twist, thats what i thought. my pops(grow partner) keeps whining about it. i think he thinks theyre sopposed to look lush right up till the end. and i would rather they were yellow early than not flushed all the way. my shit alwaly tastes so fresh and so clean....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mine too, i try not to touch them, but its hard to resist sometimes. smells soooo good.
> 
> thanks twist, thats what i thought. my pops(grow partner) keeps whining about it. i think he thinks theyre sopposed to look lush right up till the end. and i would rather they were yellow early than not flushed all the way. my shit alwaly tastes so fresh and so clean....


*I think thats more an outside thing.. you look at fdd's, and other outside.. vette's ^^ and they are the poster plants for green, but it seems inside are pushed to every extreme to achieve the ends... between mega nutes and forced flowering.. IMO...I'm probably wrong, but thats my story and I'm sticking to it...*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh no, this is gonna get technical.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Smell My finger


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

outside is the way nature intended.


cant fuck with nature.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Oh no, this is gonna get technical.........


*First you put tab A into slot B,... or was that B into A... maybe its....C...... a fuck
it... *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Smell My finger


*Kiss my grits... wheres my pizza, ya weed...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Kiss my grits... wheres my pizza, ya weed...*


 we got sandwich's and a calzone and a chef's salad and lots of fries ,, 
fries with cheese and sweet potatoe fries too... BURP


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Kiss my grits... wheres my pizza, ya weed...
> *


Right here, lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Pizza puffs.............. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, I missed out on all the fresh bud porn today. Nice looking buds Slik and Vette. Ladies to be proud of. 

Evening break and bake, got a lot done today and now it's lazy time.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*About time...
*tapping toe....... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kids are gone .. Whoo hoo..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Kids are gone .. Whoo hoo..


*Fat bat time.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Fat bat time.............*



Doses and Bowls with a rum and coke chaser and watching Jason Bourne ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Doses and Bowls with a rum and coke chaser and watching Jason Bourne ..


*Haven't seen that yet.. read all the Ludlum books though..... smells good... blow some my way....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

The Bourne Ultimatum .. great movie .. ahhh I can finally relax .. cheers


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

you like them doses huh vette? i got a few friends that still eat em alot. i havent don them in years.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you like them doses huh vette? i got a few friends that still eat em alot. i havent don them in years.



I am known to eat a few here and there yes .. 

I like em ... yes ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

i ate some good boomers a weekend ago, along with some other good stuff. my buddy grows 'em and grows 'em good. another friend gets vials and everybody says its real good shit. im thinkin about dosin one more time....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i ate some good boomers a weekend ago, along with some other good stuff. my buddy grows 'em and grows 'em good. another friend gets vials and everybody says its real good shit. im thinkin about dosin one more time....




I have a few friends in Oregon whom do a hell of a great job with blue caps ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

not sure which kind he does, but a gram and a half got me off pretty good fo about 3-4 hrs. i ate a couple rolls and did a shitload of nitrous that night too. i only get a all night babysitter once a month(like i said earlier, no baby momma) so when i go out i get fucked up like a soup sammich.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

So Vette, how was the bowling and pizza?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 22, 2008)

evening miss, so you likey my lady do you? thanks. ive been clipping casualties(little get-by-buds) for almost a week now, and now only 2 days into flush they already taste delish...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a few friends in Oregon whom do a hell of a great job with blue caps ...


*I was talking with chewwy about shrooms..He gave me a place to check..thinking about having a go..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So Vette, how was the bowling and pizza?



We did not go the girls were too sick.. I could not take them out so we got some sandwich's and a calzone and some fries ,, and a chefs salad .. the kids slept most of the day ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Bummer that they were sick when they were at your house and you didn't get to have much fun. Hope it's better next time.

Yes Slik, I must say I like your ladies a lot. I have babies, but nothing as far along as yours.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bummer that they were sick when they were at your house and you didn't get to have much fun. Hope it's better next time.
> 
> Yes Slik, I must say I like your ladies a lot. I have babies, but nothing as far along as yours.



I still had a good time seeing them ,, i'll get them again from thursday till sunday this week ... whoo hoo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you making a nice big Thanksgiving dinner? I'm making a feast myself.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you making a nice big Thanksgiving dinner? I'm making a feast myself.


*I'll be there at 6:00....................................... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Evening all


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

Grab your coat and get your hat
Leave your worries on the doorstep
Life can be so sweet
On the sunny side of the street

Cant you hear the pitter-pat
And that happy tune is your step
Life can be complete
On the sunny side of the street

I used to walk in the shade with my blues on parade
But Im not afraid...this rover? s crossed over

If I never had a cent
Id be rich as rockefeller
Gold dust at my feet
On the sunny side of the street


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Evening all



*Sunny........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*I think twisty been in the mushrooms again....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunny........ *


Twisty! and puff puff pass....
It feels good to be home!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*sup sunny??!?!?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you making a nice big Thanksgiving dinner? I'm making a feast myself.



But of course we have the kids and my girls family coming so it'll be a great day ,, 3 cooks in the kitchen and Lots of food .. ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Tips that eye freaks me out.
Sup with you?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think twisty been in the mushrooms again....*


*Been about 15 years..I have had the urge to munch enough for the tingly face and the giggles... to old to trip out, but a nice grin sounds good.. I was just checking shroomery...*



Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty! and puff puff pass....
> It feels good to be home!


*My it ever be so humble........... *

[


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was talking with chewwy about shrooms..He gave me a place to check..thinking about having a go..*



To grow em yourself .. I'd be interested in watching it .. You need to get with the times You need a new UPGRADED computer and maybe a cheap camera 

Twisty is SLOW


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Been about 15 years..I have had the urge to munch enough for the tingly face and the giggles... to old to trip out, but a nice grin sounds good.. I was just checking shroomery...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hell yes...my tripping days are long gone...when I was young and strong that shit kicked my ass. *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> To grow em yourself .. I'd be interested in watching it .. You need to get with the times You need a new UPGRADED computer and maybe a cheap camera
> 
> Twisty is SLOW


*and a guitar....amp..... .more lights... weed....... more weed....
Slow how..?.. it's not THAT slow... crashes about 10 X per day..thats fast... I punched a hole in the wall this morning.. haven't done that in a long time, but it crashed after about 10 min of typing... naturally..
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

Better be here at 2 pm, we're eating at 2:30   




Twistyman said:


> *I'll be there at 6:00....................................... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to trip....again. I've never done shrooms, don't think I could eat them. I would like to do blotter, one more time. I used to love to trip, so much fun.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got some shrooms growing in my closet right now . . . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 22, 2008)

I used to love to trip too. Tripped my way through my 20's. Now if I did that shit it'd probably kill me. I'll stick to weed, it's all I need


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I used to love to trip too. Tripped my way through my 20's. Now if I did that shit it'd probably kill me. I'll stick to weed, it's all I need


I wondered if it would kill me now, that is why I haven't done it. I would love to do it just one more time. I haven't done it in 20yrs. Some good times, laugh and laugh and laugh until your face hurt, I loved it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I've got some shrooms growing in my closet right now . . . .


Hey NG! How goes it?
So, I guess you have seen....no more Caks I will miss our battles


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I used to love to trip too. Tripped my way through my 20's. Now if I did that shit it'd probably kill me. I'll stick to weed, it's all I need





Sunnysideup said:


> I wondered if it would kill me now, that is why I haven't done it. I would love to do it just one more time. I haven't done it in 20yrs. Some good times, laugh and laugh and laugh until your face hurt, I loved it.


*thats what I'm saying...I think I could handle the trip, it's the recovery time that would kill me...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey NG! How goes it?
> So, I guess you have seen....no more Caks I will miss our battles


It was fun but it got kind of heated. I had poor Chiceh running all over yesterday. I must say though that was the most fun I have had on RIU yet


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *and a guitar....amp..... .more lights... weed....... more weed....
> Slow how..?.. it's not THAT slow... crashes about 10 X per day..thats fast... I punched a hole in the wall this morning.. haven't done that in a long time, but it crashed after about 10 min of typing... naturally..
> *


Poor wall.... 

There goes that security deposit .. 


Hows the hand


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Better be here at 2 pm, we're eating at 2:30


*I was thinking 6:00am... thought we'd snuggle.. Twisty needs something to be thankful about....*



Sunnysideup said:


> I want to trip....again. I've never done shrooms, don't think I could eat them. I would like to do blotter, one more time. I used to love to trip, so much fun.





misshestermoffitt said:


> I used to love to trip too. Tripped my way through my 20's. Now if I did that shit it'd probably kill me. I'll stick to weed, it's all I need


*I was our areas timothy Leary.. I brought most of the acid around.. used to get clinical cid too..blotters sheets of 100's I'd get at $50.. orange barrel or sunshine @ $0.25 each.. I loved acid, must have tripped about 2,000 times..that clinical was motion hallucinations..I saw it snow up once..that was a rush..what what what did did did you you you say say say no no no echo echo....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> It was fun but it got kind of heated. I had poor Chiceh running all over yesterday. I must say though that was the most fun I have had on RIU yet


Agreed, it did get heated....but, it was FUN!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Poor wall....
> 
> There goes that security deposit ..
> 
> ...


*OK..I used to do Karate when I was you..thats not always good because you tend to hit hard things and think later.. Never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was our ares timothy Leary.. I brought most of the acid around.. used to get clinical cid too..blotters sheets of 100's I'd get at $50.. orange barrel or sunshine @ $0.25 each.. I loved acid, must have tripped about 2,000 times..that clinical was motion hallucinations..I saw it snow up once..that was a rush..what what what did did did you you you say say say no no no echo echo....*


Ahhhhh the memories....I tripped a lot too! I loved it so much, so much fun...Such an unbelievable happy feeling....I am thinking one more time before I die. I just have to find the right person to do it with.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Agreed, it did get heated....but, it was FUN!!!


*Every once and awhile civil disorder is fun.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhhhh the memories....I tripped a lot too! I loved it so much, so much fun...Such an unbelievable happy feeling....I am thinking one more time before I die. I just have to find the right person to do it with.


*That stomach uneasiness that you'd get just before takeoff... then in a couple of hours the peek.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*remember mr natural?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That stomach uneasiness that you'd get just before takeoff... then in a couple of hours the peek.....*


Stop! Your making me all giddy inside


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I used to love to trip too. Tripped my way through my 20's. Now if I did that shit it'd probably kill me. I'll stick to weed, it's all I need



Its the 80's again... whoo hooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Next wednesday me and my girl are going to see Dark Star 

Look here 

Penn's Peak - "The Best Place To See A Show"

The Deadheads will be flooding the mountain


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Isn't that one a fractal?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was our areas timothy Leary.. I brought most of the acid around.. used to get clinical cid too..blotters sheets of 100's I'd get at $50.. orange barrel or sunshine @ $0.25 each.. I loved acid, must have tripped about 2,000 times..that clinical was motion hallucinations..I saw it snow up once..that was a rush..what what what did did did you you you say say say no no no echo echo....*


wow, i was just marveling earier tonight about how i used to get it for like 175 a sheet and now its like $10 a hit around here. i havent dosed in like ten yrs and dont think i could ever pay 10 a hit...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 23, 2008)

Up and at them. Kilobit's gonna be wake and baking cause it's cold and not trying the star gazing today, will shoot for next weekend. Soooooooo anyway everyone have a Happy fecking day. Peace. Toke a Toke a Toke a if you say it right it sounds like Belushi's Toga Toga Toga haha 

I think I'm gonna take my new camcorder with me for my trip to get some Dinky Donuts coffee. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, that might be comical, maybe, depends on if I'm on or not. hehe 

Bought some fecking strawberry papers yesterday, just to try something different, son these papers are thick and smoke almost like a small cigar. Not bad, but they sure as shite don't taste like strawberry. Were the feck is Frankenberry and Count Chocula when you neeed them. Oh shite, the weed is kicking already.  HaHaHaHa, oh yeah baby.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 23, 2008)

Wake n Bake, good morning all.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Next wednesday me and my girl are going to see Dark Star
> Look here
> Penn's Peak - "The Best Place To See A Show"
> The Deadheads will be flooding the mountain


*Sounds good vette... There are a couple of cover bands I'd like to see.. Australian Pink Floyd, who have the exact equipment and backing of floyd.. Theres a big live music bar near me and I want to see Kashmir..the Zep (my fav) copy band........ You're prices there seem pretty fair too.......*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> wow, i was just marveling earier tonight about how i used to get it for like 175 a sheet and now its like $10 a hit around here. i havent dosed in like ten yrs and dont think i could ever pay 10 a hit...


*The last time I did cid was probably 1992, it was a pathetic weak trip.. barely made your nose twitch.. You just can't explain "old day 500 mic acid" to someone who wasn't there to try it....where do you begin... *



KiloBit said:


> Up and at them. Kilobit's gonna be wake and baking cause it's cold and not trying the star gazing today, will shoot for next weekend. Soooooooo anyway everyone have a Happy fecking day. Peace. Toke a Toke a Toke a if you say it right it sounds like Belushi's Toga Toga Toga haha
> I think I'm gonna take my new camcorder with me for my trip to get some Dinky Donuts coffee. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, that might be comical, maybe, depends on if I'm on or not. hehe
> Bought some fecking strawberry papers yesterday, just to try something different, son these papers are thick and smoke almost like a small cigar. Not bad, but they sure as shite don't taste like strawberry. Were the feck is Frankenberry and Count Chocula when you neeed them. Oh shite, the weed is kicking already. HaHaHaHa, oh yeah baby.


*LOL.... Ya stoner.. only a stoner would take a camera to the donut store.... Tell them you're doing an expose on store conditions..that'll get a rise out of them.... I like a blueberry joint every once and awhile........
Have fun Kilo Spielberg.......... 
*


----------



## superkosh (Nov 23, 2008)

Good morning friends!!

It's around 8.20am here where I am..and after having my morning read through some posts and threads, decided it was time to spend some time with miss mary jane annnnnnnd hit my bizzzong.

wake n' bake............nothing quite like it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 23, 2008)

Wake and bake   




Sorry Twisty, no room in the bed, once the bird goes in the oven my hubby gets something to be thankful for, it's tradition. 




Twistyman said:


> *I was thinking 6:00am... thought we'd snuggle.. Twisty needs something to be thankful about....*


----------



## locoman610 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mornin all 3rd cup of coffee not baked yet but I'm trying hehe. They say practice makes perfect so I will spark another and this should complete my quest.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow I feel good .. not all blah .. whew .. Good morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 23, 2008)

Morning Vette,


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Vette,



Morning Miss ,, Its brrrrr here 13 degree's


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know what the temp is here, freaking cold. It's pajama party day !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know what the temp is here, freaking cold. It's pajama party day !!!



5000 posts .... Thats a + rep For you


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 23, 2008)

So you all think it is cold eh? Try -7 c, with snow on the ground here (that is 19.4 f for you Americans), lol. BBBrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

superkosh said:


> Good morning friends!!
> It's around 8.20am here where I am..and after having my morning read through some posts and threads, decided it was time to spend some time with miss mary jane annnnnnnd hit my bizzzong.
> wake n' bake............nothing quite like it.


*Morning newbie guy/gal.....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Wake and bake
> Sorry Twisty, no room in the bed, once the bird goes in the oven my hubby gets something to be thankful for, it's tradition.


*I'll sit in corner and watch.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Wow I feel good .. not all blah .. whew .. Good morning


*A smooth landing is always welcome..especially as we age... No  is good....*



korvette1977 said:


> Morning Miss ,, Its brrrrr here 13 degree's


*-9c here...15 F*


misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know what the temp is here, freaking cold. It's pajama party day !!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 23, 2008)

You Canadians, always have the monopoly on the colder temp. Oh yeah, well ours is a dry cold. He he he he he  

So lets light this baby up  puff puff pass


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, we are getting ready here, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 23, 2008)

Funny cartoon. Do you have enough snow to build a snowman yet? We like to do that, sometimes we get snow family's in the front yard.


----------



## skiskate (Nov 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> So you all think it is cold eh? Try -7 c, with snow on the ground here (that is 19.4 f for you Americans), lol. BBBrrrrrrrrrrr


Hah chiceh its just a little bit colder round here like -9 last i checked. We got like 15 cm on the white stuff now i love it. Anyways through wake and bake happening right now


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

snowmen rock. I like murder scene snowmen, I used to see it in calvin and hobbes in the newspaper


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh man, I love Calvin and Hobbs, them and Get Fuzzy.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yep, we are getting ready here, lol.


*Hi Chiceh..... thats perfect... even got the twist double entendre..

*


----------



## skiskate (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive always wanted to toke in an igloo. I think it would be cozy


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

skiskate said:


> Ive always wanted to toke in an igloo. I think it would be cozy


*They're unbelievably warm inside.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They're unbelievably warm inside.... *



So is my girl....... Steamin hot inside ....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Hopefully a full 98.6 degrees even!
I gotta run, ya'll. Be back after mass consumption of food.....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So is my girl....... Steamin hot inside ....


*Gotta love vette... someone bends over and he's there to kick it.....(or)...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Gotta love vette... someone bends over and he's there to kick it.....(or)...... *



Snickering while I pack another bowl.. Smoking some Haze and drinking my coffee


Watching My Cousin Vinny


----------



## skiskate (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They're unbelievably warm inside.... *


Yeah, ive been inside them before you can sleep with your coat off and still be pretty damn warm. I always just thought it would be a cool place to toke up a little


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 23, 2008)

Shite, my morning excursion to Dinky Donuts with the camcorder rolling, bit the big kahuna. Feck, I had the doggone lens setup for macro instead of regular, so the trip looks like Mr. Magoo on acid. Oh yeah, I found out something about myself though, if I think I have an audience, I don't shut the feck up. I was a regular play by play guy. hehe Weeeel, try again next weekend. So now I'm in for the day, treating myself to some of my first grow, as you can see it is dwindling down, but oh so fecking good.look at the crystals on the side of the jar, I love this growing shite.

So I here's the bone. Now let's get more stoned. Yabba Dabba Dooooooooo!

Feck, I need to clean that ashtray some.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

lol. warm.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Snickering while I pack another bowl.. Smoking some Haze and drinking my coffee
> Watching My Cousin Vinny


*Is that on Bravo or A&E.. I see those two (jason bourne) are on here..yesterday & today........*



skiskate said:


> Yeah, ive been inside them before you can sleep with your coat off and still be pretty damn warm. I always just thought it would be a cool place to toke up a little


*In Quebec they have an ice hotel...
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

in Iraq they have the world's largest indoor ski slope ;D


----------



## skiskate (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha ive watched something on the discovery channel about them making it and cutting the blocks of ice from a river, really interesting stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Is that on Bravo or A&E.. I see those two (jason bourne) are on here..yesterday & today........*
> 
> 
> *In Quebec they have an ice hotel...
> *



It just ended ,,A&E it was .. I think... The Bourne Movies are good ,, I like them ,I'll be watching a lot of Tv today ,, The almost Mrs is going out with her friends to see "Twilight" this afternoon.. So its Just me the dogs and ALL THIS WEED .. I need a new BIC lighter


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *In Quebec they have an ice hotel...
> 
> 
> *


In St. Paul, and I'm sure other places also, they have ice sculpture contests. Feck, it's unbelievable what these guys and gals can do with some ice and chainsaws. Holy shite Batman, it's Mr. Freeze.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

skiskate said:


> Ive always wanted to toke in an igloo. I think it would be cozy


 done it...i win!

morning all! sleep-in sunday!!!! im awake....bout to bake! i bet its cold outside, but im not even looking. im in a good mood and winter depresses me BIGTIME... watched the new Journey To THe Center of The Earth in 3-D last night, pretty cool


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't wanna see that movie, but gj for having fun in the winter


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

your up early fluffy, dont usually see you till noon or so...or am i just up late?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It just ended ,,A&E it was .. I think... The Bourne Movies are good ,, I like them ,I'll be watching a lot of Tv today ,, The almost Mrs is going out with her friends to see "Twilight" this afternoon.. So its Just me the dogs and ALL THIS WEED .. I need a new BIC lighter


*Thanks for rubbing whack o weed in my face......*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

I usually do my posting in the morning, once around lunch time, and then before I need to go to sleep. it's pretty predictable. ;D

I try to post evenly though. it's weird that you've never seen me on early.

I think it's about time for my workout though, so I'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

im always up early with my daughter, usually on while she watches cartoons every morning to catch up. winter is also my slow season with work so im gonna be bored here daytimes alot now too. smokin n coffee here is where its at!

btw, no microwave weed this morning. my friend allie left me some goodness AND some kief last night


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Twisty ,,I found this on a fluke ,, Its Just what Ive been looking for . and solid bodied with vents ..Im going to get it ,,It''ll be my birthday present,, I'll have it by spring ,,I think its a great deal.. What are your thoughts I'll pour a cement pad to set it on.. with a drain too 

Sam's Club - Backyard Hobby Greenhouse - Silver - 6' x 8'


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty ,,I found this on a fluke ,, Its Just what Ive been looking for . and solid bodied with vents ..Im going to get it ,,It''ll be my birthday present,, I'll have it by spring ,,I think its a great deal.. What are your thoughts I'll pour a cement pad to set it on.. with a drain too
> 
> Sam's Club - Backyard Hobby Greenhouse - Silver - 6' x 8'


*That'd be great, and the price is right. You consider the $$'s some spend on tents, vents, lights and you're well over the few hundred that'll cost.. If you're lucky enough (which I know you are) to have the land thats the way to go.. especially if your in a heavy rain wind area as you are.. Plus you don't have to haul rocks like you were doing (I think) when I 1st started following the "Adventures of Korvette 1977".... Good find.. get the bigger one and I'll move in.. your illegal immigrant gardener... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

both customer review say its crappy vette... they say is made super cheap and the clear panels are thin BS plastic.


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Nov 23, 2008)

good morning people, wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> both customer review say its crappy vette... they say is made super cheap and the clear panels are thin BS plastic.



Yea My Mom pointed that out ,, i showed her as a Hint ,, She said get the better one at twice the cost .. Im going to assume she is picking up the other end .. My mom Grows Orchids ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

mom know your not growin orchids?? i only ask cause me mudder is my number one tester for my, *ahem*, orchids...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mom know your not growin orchids?? i only ask cause me mudder is my number one tester for my, *ahem*, orchids...


 LOL oh no My mom would not approve .. But She did once say she would rather see people smoke Pot rather than cigarettes


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> good morning people, wake and bake


*Morning dude/dudette........*



korvette1977 said:


> Yea My Mom pointed that out ,, i showed her as a Hint ,, She said get the better one at twice the cost .. Im going to assume she is picking up the other end .. My mom Grows Orchids ..





korvette1977 said:


> LOL oh no My mom would not approve .. But She did once say she would rather see people smoke Pot rather than cigarettes


*God love them..cool mom's that is..... few and far between... I was lucky too......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

This one is nice too..

A little steep.. 

But

Sam's Club - EasyGrow Backyard Hobby Greenhouse - 8&#039; x 10&#039;


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, my mom probably smokes really close to the amount i do.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

Morning yall, whats up? oh yea this . ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This one is nice too..
> A little steep..
> But Sam's Club - EasyGrow Backyard Hobby Greenhouse - 8' x 10'


*I hear that but.......*

[quote="SICC";1660555] whats up? . .. [/quote]

*5...4...3...2...1... You are.... morning..*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

Feelin good now, damn i love my Bubba Kush 

how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 23, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1660655]Feelin good now, damn i love my Bubba Kush 

how was everyone's weekend?[/quote]

Wussup sicc? Weekend went by too fast, and i procrastinated and now i have a paper and quiz due tonite. But can't stay off riu. what about you cuz, how was your week end?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

It was aight, same ole shit haha Friday, dropped some Ex with the homies and a some bitches, saturday, got high all day, drunk all night, and today, shit its Sunday, football is on


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 23, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1660841]It was aight, same ole shit haha Friday, dropped some Ex with the homies and a some bitches, saturday, got high all day, drunk all night, and today, shit its Sunday, football is on [/quote]

cant get good ex out here, miss those days. No football for me, school work, but hope the cowboys beat gay bay 49ers.


----------



## laadback37 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing like a good wake and bake, right at noon!!!


----------



## laadback37 (Nov 23, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> cant get good ex out here, miss those days. No football for me, school work, but hope the cowboys beat gay bay 49ers.


The cowgirls suck... And Tony Homo is a sissy little girl!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

laadback37 said:


> The cowgirls suck... And Tony Homo is a sissy little girl!


 
haha fa real, fuc the cowgirls 

im watching the game now 

but bac to the wake n bake haha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

wheres everyone??


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Broke their legs............ had to shoot them..*


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 24, 2008)

9am wake and bake starting now


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

3 minutes and I can Wake and Bake...it's nearly midnight...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

more for us....

mornin twist, loadin more pics to the jernal


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning everyone.

I am in my attic pulling Christmas crap down.....and yes, it is ALL crap!

It is 9 am here and I am taking a break from smoking for a few days...just so I know I can do it....this should last until 9:15...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning all, been bustling around this morning, got everyone off to their respective jobs and now it's break and bake time


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning Miss.. Its A sunny Cold monday here .. Im packing some haze in the bowl... Cheers


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

It's TIME! ... to have a some more billies and call it Wake and bake so it doesn't look like I've been smoking all afternoon and evening....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

It's wet and rainy here, hubby still worked though. I wanted to mop all the floors today, but with wet dog feet being in and out today I don't know if that is still the plan. I know first thing I'm going to do is make candles though.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

i got fucking snow here...bullshit....going to work...peace

new shit in the journal for anyone bored


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

Done. Three short, sharp shocks'll do for now. Have to walk to pull cones. Billy in the bedroom.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> 3 minutes and I can Wake and Bake...it's nearly midnight...


*How's that go so..its ... 9:00am next Jan 3rd here... stupid aussie time diff..opps..did I type that sorry..... "mate"..... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> I am in my attic pulling Christmas crap down.....and yes, it is ALL crap!
> It is 9 am here and I am taking a break from smoking for a few days...justso I know I can do it....this should last until 9:15...


*Look at the watch.... you're getting sleepy... very sleepy...weed..weed.. weed..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all, been bustling around this morning, got everyone off to their respective jobs and now it's break and bake time





misshestermoffitt said:


> It's wet and rainy here, hubby still worked though. I wanted to mop all the floors today, but with wet dog feet being in and out today I don't know if that is still the plan. I know first thing I'm going to do is make candles though.


*Morning Ladies............ dudes...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

My best friend, also my sister in law, is from Australia....She confuses me all the time with the different time over there She also always tries to make me eat Veggamite (sp) YUCK....She loves it and always has it on hand! I love my Aussies!

Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?? I am not! My boys hit me yesterday with "Surprise! We will be there Tuesday" Oh boy, I need to pull a miracle out of my ass....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just cleaned up 25 pages of bud pictures out of my photobucket account ,, Im starting over ...


Wow lots of pictures of weed With a new year I'll start a new album


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Our bird is thawing .. Im deep frying that bitch..


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 24, 2008)

morning sunny, vette, miss, slik, gryphon. getting my wake and vape on.im a nice and blazed. how but yall. pass


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Mornin Buff...I am trying to pull miracles out here....I have to make it look as if I am happy and into the holidays for my boys......I am also not smoking for once....I gained 3 pounds, not good. I am becoming a fatty.....So no wakey bakey for me this morning. But, you enjoy yourself! Smoke some for me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Make it easy ,, Go out to eat ... Then you dont have to cook or clean


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought of going out to eat....Both of the kids were offended
I'll pull it together, somehow....I read on a flyer that Publix supermarket will make the whole meal and you just pick it up. I am thinking I will do that and just make my stuffing and mushrooms. It will work out, I am happy they want to come here for the holidays, makes me happy. I love my kids so much and miss them everyday! I am thankful they will be here, I wish their Dad was going to be home too, but, for now this is fine.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin Buff...I am trying to pull miracles out here....I have to make it look as if I am happy and into the holidays for my boys......I am also not smoking for once....I gained 3 pounds, not good. I am becoming a fatty.....So no wakey bakey for me this morning. But, you enjoy yourself! Smoke some for me!


I got you sunny, i got some hits with your name on it.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My best friend, also my sister in law, is from Australia....She confuses me all the time with the different time over there She also always tries to make me eat Veggamite (sp) YUCK....She loves it and always has it on hand! I love my Aussies!
> Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?? I am not! My boys hit me yesterday with "Surprise! We will be there Tuesday" Oh boy, I need to pull a miracle out of my ass....


*They're 15 hours ahead..... thats made by Kraft I think....*



korvette1977 said:


> I just cleaned up 25 pages of bud pictures out of my photobucket account ,, Im starting over ...
> Wow lots of pictures of weed With a new year I'll start a new album


*I should do that too..shoot I forgot..imageshack too...*



buffalosoulja said:


> morning sunny, vette, miss, slik, gryphon. getting my wake and vape on.im a nice and blazed. how but yall. pass


*Hey prick/female part........ what about twisty..? ............JK 
TAKES joint and runs....... That'll teach em...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im sure a few restaurants will do the same ,, Whole meal to go.. Its a good thing for people who dont cook or dont want too.. The wild turkeys are back in the yard ,, They must have seen me carry in our turkey from the freezer in the garage and now they feel safe ,, So I opened the door and let the dogs Have some fun.. Whoo hoo Flying turkeys


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Right out of Hitchcock... Birds..... Big FUCKING birds.......
* Good eeeeevening.......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

My bird is in the fridge trying to thaw but keeping the soda really icy cold. I'm cooking mine in the oven, makes the house smell yummy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My bird is in the fridge trying to thaw but keeping the soda really icy cold. I'm cooking mine in the oven, makes the house smell yummy.


I just pulled ours from the freezer this morning .. I have it out in the sink ,I'll keep it there a few hours then pop it in the frigde ,, We are also making a ham so the oven will be packed , I love me some deep fried turkey 1 hr and 10 min and its done .. 

We will have my girls family here and my 3 kids too so the house will be full.. There will be 9 people at our table ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Vette what do you do with the grease from the fryer when your done? And, does the grease topple out of the fryer when your cooking the turkey?


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How's that go so..its ... 9:00am next Jan 3rd here... stupid aussie time diff..opps..did I type that sorry..... "mate"..... *


Huh? What? Sorry, I was out having more billies...that's it it's last Tuesday week 17th ... or 10 hours ahead of GMT... roughly around 15 hours ahead of NY, 18 ahead of LA. 
Now my head hurts. Gotta have more billies...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, one more thing...Do you season the bird?


----------



## storm22 (Nov 24, 2008)

good morning riu. another wake'n'bake and another day i wake up sore, ive been thinking of eatingan edible at night so i might be fine when i wake also my pains dont allow me to rest while i sleep sound good n all but i dont like being high 24/7


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette what do you do with the grease from the fryer when your done? And, does the grease topple out of the fryer when your cooking the turkey?



We have a turkey fryer ..I use peanut oil in it and after the bird is done i usually do some fried colliflower in it also.. We only use it 1-2 times a year so we just buy new oil and trash the old


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry, one more thing...Do you season the bird?


You can inject it if you want but usually just some salt and pepper after its done does the trick just fine


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

you people get up way too early on the weekend


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You can inject it if you want but usually just some salt and pepper after its done does the trick just fine


Is it a messy process, cooking the turkey?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

420weedman said:


> you people get up way too early on the weekend



Its Monday here Bro


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My best friend, also my sister in law, is from Australia....She confuses me all the time with the different time over there She also always tries to make me eat Veggamite (sp) YUCK....She loves it and always has it on hand! I love my Aussies!
> 
> Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?? I am not! My boys hit me yesterday with "Surprise! We will be there Tuesday" Oh boy, I need to pull a miracle out of my ass....


Try a tablespoon of vegemite in a stew or big soup. Yum.
My phart soup recipe goes like this and is especially for camping out or big weekends:
Find as many soup type vegies as you can. 
Throw them in a pot big enough to hold them all.
Fill it with water.
Add herbs and spices to your liking.
Add around four tablespoons (if it's a big six person all day eat pot) of Vegemite.
Simmer for hours and just keep topping up the water as it reduces. 
Eat it anytime after about four hours, but it gets better as the days go by.
Just keep adding vegies and water as needed. Keep it warm or simmering and it'll last for a couple of days. 
Don't add any meat though. The vegemite gives you all the B vitamins you'll need.

Is Thanksgiving tomorrow (please excuse my antipodean ignorance).


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

"Its Monday here Bro"

yea i know ... i was referring to the posts made on saturday


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just pulled ours from the freezer this morning .. I have it out in the sink ,I'll keep it there a few hours then pop it in the frigde ,, We are also making a ham so the oven will be packed , I love me some deep fried turkey 1 hr and 10 min and its done ..
> We will have my girls family here and my 3 kids too so the house will be full.. There will be 9 people at our table ..


*Old man used to deep fry chicken legs..I'd love to try the turkey that way...*


Gryphonn said:


> Huh? What? Sorry, I was out having more billies...that's it it's last Tuesday week 17th ... or 10 hours ahead of GMT... roughly around 15 hours ahead of NY, 18 ahead of LA.
> Now my head hurts. Gotta have more billies...


*"Billies"...?? Brings a whole new meaning to "Billie club"...*



420weedman said:


> you people get up way too early on the weekend


*We're old.... we just didn't sleep....*



korvette1977 said:


> Its Monday here Bro


*Sharp as a tack........ LOL.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Try a tablespoon of vegemite in a stew or big soup. Yum.
> My phart soup recipe goes like this and is especially for camping out or big weekends:
> Find as many soup type vegies as you can.
> Throw them in a pot big enough to hold them all.
> ...


thanks, I copied and pasted that to my desktop! She will eat that stuff on bread, like peanut butter! I will make this for her, she would love that.(I think I will too)


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Phart soup..?.. Take me now lord... I've heard it all...............................................





Phart soup... Hee Hee...........
*


----------



## growingmom (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?? I am not! My boys hit me yesterday with "Surprise! We will be there Tuesday" Oh boy, I need to pull a miracle out of my ass....


  Has the same issue. Both came home for a wedding over the weekend..left yesterday..(and yeah the place is trashed). Then on the way out..It's ..we'll be back tuesday...I love it when they are home..I hate the mess they leave. and yeah for the miracle??? I hope I have one to pull outta my ass............


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *"Billies"...?? Brings a whole new meaning to "Billie club"...*


Bongs. Named after a billy that you put over the campfire to boil water for your tea.

It also has some relevence to an old TV advertisement that was around. It was for an iceblock/popsicle called a Billabong. They had this kookaburra as the cartoon mascot for Billabongs singing,
"Wrap your laughin' gear,
wrap your laughin' gear,
wrap your laughin' gear 'round a Pauls Billabong!"

'Laughin' gear' being your mouth.
It was a bit of a stoner chant for a while.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Phart soup..?.. Take me now lord... I've heard it all...............................................
> 
> Phart soup... Hee Hee...........
> *


I wish I'd named it, but that was coined by a mate...who, if he ate my Phart soup all weekend could supply the methane needs of a third world country.


----------



## growingmom (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Old man used to deep fry chicken legs..I'd love to try the turkey that way...*


 You'll never put a turkey in the oven again..when ya do try it..it's awesome...................


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

growingmom said:


> You'll never put a turkey in the oven again..when ya do try it..it's awesome...................



Thats what Im talking about


----------



## growingmom (Nov 24, 2008)

mmmmmmm ME *HUNGRY *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Bongs. Named after a billy that you put over the campfire to boil water for your tea.
> It also has some relevence to an old TV advertisement that was around. It was for an iceblock/popsicle called a Billabong. They had this kookaburra as the cartoon mascot for Billabongs singing,
> "Wrap your laughin' gear,
> wrap your laughin' gear,
> ...


*Deja vu.. When I was a printer 96-03..I printed Billabong stuff ..surfer/skater market stuff..Is there a billabong associated with surfing there..??*



growingmom said:


> mmmmmmm ME *HUNGRY *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Be good twisty..be good.. Morning mom.. *


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Deja vu.. When I was a printer 96-03..I printed Billabong stuff ..surfer/skater market stuff..Is there a billabong associated with surfing there..??*


There sure is, Twisty. Billabong have been making surfwear and surf paraphernalia (including boards, accessories, footwear, etc) since 1969. That sort of stuff would be worth money to collectors. These days though, every second kid in the street is wearing something with the Billabong monika on it. It's a pretty popular brand...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

All this turkey talk, 3 more days.  

Candles are done and cooling, time for some of this --->


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2008)

growingmom said:


> mmmmmmm ME *HUNGRY *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
same here, just inhaled some smoke,  now im ready for some egg sandwiches mmmmm


----------



## jinmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

So baked this morning.............

Anyone got a spare 48 hour live xbox code?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

........what........?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2008)

nope, all PS3 here, its FREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> There sure is, Twisty. Billabong have been making surfwear and surf paraphernalia (including boards, accessories, footwear, etc) since 1969. That sort of stuff would be worth money to collectors. These days though, every second kid in the street is wearing something with the Billabong monika on it. It's a pretty popular brand...


*Small world...funny how stuff tends to meet at odd times and places........ Especially me being in Quebec where theres no surfing, and here I am printing catalogs.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a Billibong hat, here in Illinois where "hood surfing" is the only kind.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Is it a messy process, cooking the turkey?


*hell yes it is...grease everywhere...I fried for a couple of years, but too much work for me...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a Billibong hat, here in Illinois where "hood surfing" is the only kind.


* Small world....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

lunch bake...eerrrr...lunch break!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hay guys, sorry gone so long, took me a long time to recooperate from eating so much food. We ate, the disreputable among us headed outside for a buzz, we smoked a blunt of some DANK some guy brought, got a major case of munchies, went back in and ate some more. Kinda wished I hadn't gorged myself so, but it was SOOOOOO good. Now I don't even wanna see food. I am still full from yesterday. Oh well, a couple of bonghits and I will be ready for the leftovers......

So, we talkin about fried turkey? I think it is very nice you guys catch them a buzz first......


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I over indulged with food. I can't stand that bloated feeling.... ooofa


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

The Outdoor Hijack Plant was Cut down ,, here it is ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks tasty props to Fdd an hijack!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*I love the look of those buds... they shine....... Sniff.... I swear I can smell them........... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2008)

I like your nice trim job Korv. Looks great. 



korvette1977 said:


> The Outdoor Hijack Plant was Cut down ,, here it is ..


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Nov 24, 2008)

mmmmm looks yummy vette
good job!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Evening Chiceh... they were trimmed with love..I'd hazard a guess and say vettes mighty proud...(rightfully so)...*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening Chiceh... they were trimmed with love..I'd hazard a guess and say vettes mighty proud...(rightfully so)...*



Heya Twisty, I would say Korv is mighty proud, and so he should be, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I like your nice trim job Korv. Looks great.


 that was a quick trim ,, I wanted to get home ,, When I go back to bag them I'll clean them up a little better But thanks .. Im glad its over .. I can rest easy again ,,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes it is...grease everywhere...I fried for a couple of years, but too much work for me...*


Yeah, I learned that today...I watched vids on how to do it. I was thinking of buying a fryer and trying it, but, I decided to go with the traditional oven method instead..

All shopping done, all Christmas crap out of the attic, all bed linens washed, I worked my butt off today! Boys are on the road (they are driving) they left at 7pm...they will be here tomorrow by noon. It is starting to feel like holiday time around here. Even ordered some Blue Point Oysters. 

It is going to be a good week! Puff puff....Pass...............

Evening Chiceh!

Looks GREAT Vette!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> mmmmm looks yummy vette
> good job!



Thanks Im sure after curing it'll be yummy as hell.. It smells Berry Berry Good


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

looks frosty as hell vette! yield guestimate??


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I love the look of those buds... they shine....... Sniff.... I swear I can smell them........... *



I think they smell like fruity pebbles


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> looks frosty as hell vette! yield guestimate??



Well they were planted in late July ,, So they pretty much were in flowereing within 2 weeks of their life ,, Im going to guess and say 2 oz after drying and curing


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, I learned that today...I watched vids on how to do it. I was thinking of buying a fryer and trying it, but, I decided to go with the traditional oven method instead..
> All shopping done, all Christmas crap out of the attic, all bed linens washed, I worked my butt off today! Boys are on the road (they are driving) they left at 7pm...they will be here tomorrow by noon. It is starting to feel like holiday time around here. Even ordered some Blue Point Oysters.
> It is going to be a good week! Puff puff....Pass...............
> Evening Chiceh!
> Looks GREAT Vette!


*I'd like to try it, but I'd miss my special amazing stuffing.. done in the bird..its got everything..apples, carrots, oatmeal, secret ingred.......Arrrggg..! Now I want turkey damn it....*



korvette1977 said:


> I think they smell like fruity pebbles


*

Weedio's*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'd like to try it, but I'd miss my special amazing stuffing.. done in the bird..its got everything..apples, carrots, oatmeal, secret ingred.......Arrrggg..! Now I want turkey damn it....*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Yup Twisty that was my deal breaker with my decision...I have to stuff my bird with my stuffing! I am hungry for turkey now too! Hell, I am hungry for anything right about now.
Oh, and I LOVE apples in my stuffing too


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Hi
* *Y*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Twisty!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Twisty!


*How's Sunny girl...? I'm bored again..... sigh.. snow tonight..hermit mode for twisty...as if I'm not already....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its snowing here , we can get between 4''- 6''


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How's Sunny girl...? I'm bored again..... sigh.. snow tonight..hermit mode for twisty...as if I'm not already....... *


I'm good Twisty! I'm getting excited to see my boys. I am getting ready to smoke a bong....and veg in front of the tv and read on here....
I wish it would snow here......I love snow. I also like hermit mode! Ahhhh, only if I weren't in sunny Florida....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 24, 2008)

no snow here, whew, gonna veg in front of the TV shortly for Heroes.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> no snow here, whew, gonna veg in front of the TV shortly for Heroes.


I have never watched Heroes. I am going to watch it tonight for the first time.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

i have turkey RIGHT NOW... my bonehead father left the bird in the garage thinkng it would stay frozen. went out yesterday and it was half thawed...emergency turkey cookin session...ill be sick of it by thursday. good thing they do a ham where we are going


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its snowing here , we can get between 4''- 6''


Promises, promises!!!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 24, 2008)

*gasps in awe at the awesomeness of it all*


----------



## Alaskangrown (Nov 24, 2008)

Turkey day is the day for wake n' bake. In my family we usually start our dinner around 2 in the afternoon, so to have an appetite ready to compete with magnitude of a turkey meal i need to have a couple sessions with my parents, brothers, and other relatives before we eat. Nothing better than no work, lots of smoke, turkey, and a couch for afterwards when the triptofan begins to make it's appearance.


----------



## ladies love asad (Nov 24, 2008)

^^lol

heck yeah bro. turkey day is made for weed smokers. 

all for 4-20 moved to turkey day say I........


----raises hand while being stared at----


----------



## bonghitt3r98 (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck yes i love turkey days whilst high cause before it was meh this is good and with it its like i cant stop eating its so good and awesome


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 24, 2008)

why move 420? 420 is the weed holiday! now ANY other holiday is just a good excuse to get baked!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 24, 2008)

*I soak my turkey in salt/sugar bryne over night and then put the turkey in a cooking bag...it ends up so juicy and tender...*


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

does any one ever pack a bowl and a bong .. and then alternate hits ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 24, 2008)

*I roll ajoint and pack a bowl and the bong....*


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I roll ajoint and pack a bowl and the bong....*


oh snipity snap yo


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Morning Folks ,, Im up and burning a bowl, Just let the dogs out .. we got between 4''- 5'' of snow overnight , Its still snowing but it will be ending soon.. At least the woods will look pretty for a few days ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

China Cat sent me these in an e mail..I thought I'd share them,,I got a chuckle ..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Top Four Adult Jokes 

*Fourth Place**:* *

A man bumps into a woman in a hotel lobby and as he does, 
his elbow goes into her breast.* *
They are both quite startled.* *

The man turns to her and says, 'Ma'am, if your heart is as soft as your breast, 
I know you'll forgive me.' 
She replies, 'If your penis is as hard as your elbow, I'm in room 221'*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- **

Third Place :*
*One night, as a couple lays down for bed, the husband starts rubbing his wife's arm.*
*The wife turns over and says 'I'm sorry honey, I've got a gynecologist appointment tomorrow and I want to stay fresh.'*
*The husband, rejected, turns over.*
*A few minutes later, he rolls back over and taps his wife again.*
*'Do you have a dentist appointment tomorrow too?'*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ **

Runner Up:*
*Bill worked in a pickle factory. * *
He had been employed there for a number of years when he came home one day 
to confess to his wife that he had a terrible compulsion. * *
He had an urge to stick his penis into the pickle slicer. * *
His wife suggested that he should see a sex therapist to talk about it, but Bill said he would be too embarrassed. He vowed to overcome the compulsion on his own.*
*One day a few weeks later, Bill came home and his wife could see at once that something was seriously wrong.*
*'What's wrong, Bill?' she asked.*
*'Do you remember that I told you how I had this tremendous urge to put my penis into the pickle slicer?'*
*'Oh, Bill, you didn't' she exclaimed.*
*'Yes, I did.' he replied.* *

'My God, Bill, what happened?' 

'I got fired.'*
*'No, Bill. I mean, what happened with the pickle slicer?'*
*'Oh...she got fired too.'**
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------* *
Winner:*
*A couple had been married for 50 years.*
*They were sitting at the breakfast table one morning when the wife says, 'Just think, fifty years ago we were sitting here at this breakfast table together.'*

*'I know,' the old man said. 'We were probably sitting here naked as a jaybird fifty years ago..'*
*'Well,' Granny snickered. 'Let's relive some old times.'*
*Where upon, the two stripped to the buff and sat down at the table.*
*'You know, honey,' the little old lady breathlessly replied, 'My nipples are as hot for you today as they were fifty years ago.'*
*'I wouldn't be surprised,' replied Gramps. 'One's in your coffee and the other is in your oatmeal*
*===============================================*​


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Promises, promises!!!!


Smart ass....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ,, Im up and burning a bowl, Just let the dogs out .. we got between 4''- 5'' of snow overnight , Its still snowing but it will be ending soon.. At least the woods will look pretty for a few days ..


*Hey all....... we got about the same......*




ChinaCat said:


> Promises, promises!!!!





korvette1977 said:


> Smart ass....


*Burn...................................... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey all....... we got about the same......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Since I love her and respect her I played nice ....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Since I love her and respect her I played nice ....


*Kind of like reaching for a favorite cookie when it comes out of oven.... but you still got BURNED........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Kind of like reaching for a favorite cookie when it comes out of oven.... but you still got BURNED........ *


Yea kinda like that ,,, But Im Still the King ,, Just ask her ,, she dont lie ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Outside ... aint it pretty ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Dogs love it


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

OH CHRISTMAS TREE


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

Good morning!! I need to pre roll before I go to bed..... I feel lazy today.




out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

You sound like we have the same sleeping habits, CrackerJack!

Wow, Vette, those were pretty! Glad it is you and not me, tho. It rained bucket yesterday, it was warmer last nite, hope it lasts into the day.

Hay CrackerJack, got that dube rolled yet?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, LAWDY!!! Finally.....

Question: How many days do you have to starve your dog till they learn how to roll a blunt? Just curious......




out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

I dunno, I guess that aposable thumb thing mite get in the way....

Maybe you need to trade him in for a chimp. They masterbate alot, tho. You mite wanna get him to wash his hands before he rolled....


Pass that this way, and here is a bowl. (ya know, we need a bowl smiley, we have a joint and bong, maybe a sherlock?)

I gotta get dressed and feed horses breakfast. They picket if I am late.


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Kind of like reaching for a favorite cookie when it comes out of oven.... but you still got BURNED........ *


LOL!!!! Love it!!!! 

He is the king!!!!! 


shhhhh... he needs to believe that. It makes him happy...... 

Good morning everyone!!!!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Coff, coff. Marnin, China Cat! Thanks again for the rep, wanted to rep you back on the thread but I couldn't find you!

Yes, he certainly is. At our house it is definately Parliment that rules..... The Queen gets the final word, tho. If the Queen ain't happy, it's off with thier heads!

But fortunately I have a very good King....


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 25, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, LAWDY!!! Finally.....
> 
> Question: How many days do you have to starve your dog till they learn how to roll a blunt? Just curious......
> 
> ...


Also curious.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL!!!! Love it!!!!
> 
> He is the king!!!!!




And dont you forget it,,,,

Now go get me my potpie bitch ............


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 25, 2008)

good morning all, coffee and weed for all my friends.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Coff, coff. Marnin, China Cat! Thanks again for the rep, wanted to rep you back on the thread but I couldn't find you!
> 
> Yes, he certainly is. At our house it is definately Parliment that rules..... The Queen gets the final word, tho. If the Queen ain't happy, it's off with thier heads!
> 
> But fortunately I have a very good King....


Me too!!! Love my king! But I must admit.... it's good to be the queen!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Me too!!! Love my king! But I must admit.... it's good to be the queen!





I'll tell ya Its the queen who makes me the king I am ...




Queens are good eatin.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, LAWDY!!! Finally.....
> 
> Question: How many days do you have to starve your dog till they learn how to roll a blunt? Just curious......
> 
> ...


Good luck with that. Our dog Chloe would eat your blunt before she would roll your blunt. 

What can you do?!?!?!


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Coff, coff. Marnin, China Cat! Thanks again for the rep, wanted to rep you back on the thread but I couldn't find you!


What you said was great! You deserved it sweetie! 

Thanks to you also!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Skyrockets in flight 


Afternoon Delight.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

When i was a kid, Mr. Chips and his owner pulled up to our frony yard so Mr. Chips could have a BM! He was in a suit and wore a hat. It was quite a sight seeing a well dressed chimp doing his thing on the grass. My sister and I naturally laughed.... when Mr. Chips was done, he pulled up his pants with his owners help, and as he walked back t the car he turned to us and gave us the finger!!  No, I'll stick with dogs.......


Yah PUFF, the opposable thumb is a problem!! Okay, I'll have to settle for them prepping my bong. Surely they can do that right?!!  Slackers!!



out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> When i was a kid, Mr. Chips and his owner pulled up to our frony yard so Mr. Chips could have a BM! He was in a suit and wore a hat. It was quite a sight seeing a well dressed chimp doing his thing on the grass. My sister and I naturally laughed.... when Mr. Chips was done, he pulled up his pants with his owners help, and as he walked back t the car he turned to us and gave us the finger!!  No, I'll stick with dogs.......
> 
> 
> Yah PUFF, the opposable thumb is a problem!! Okay, I'll have to settle for them prepping my bong. Surely they can do that right?!!  Slackers!!
> ...


LOL... yes, I will stick with dogs too. Did you give Mr. Chips the finger back?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> And dont you forget it,,,,
> Now go get me my potpie bitch ............


 *Ahem........Run........ *






korvette1977 said:


> I'll tell ya Its the queen who makes me the king I am ...
> Queens are good eatin.....


 *Maybe so, but at this rate you'll be food bank bound.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Skyrockets in flight
> Afternoon Delight.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

0 trans fats 
100% SWEET


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ahem........Run........ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... morning Twisty!! No running... ongoing joke. Snow day today !!!! YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay, I think I dated that chimp......

I wuz listening to the Butthole Surfers meself. _ I don't mind the sun sometimes, the images it shows....._

His lordship will be up before long and I will hafta relinquish the laptop soon....


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 0 trans fats
> 100% SWEET


Pervert!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL... yes, I will stick with dogs too. Did you give Mr. Chips the finger back?


No, we were rolling at that point. The owner yelled at us that it wasn't funny (LIES!!) which made us crack up further. Mr. Chips was clearly pissed by the time they drove off..... 



out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Morning, Twisty! S'up?


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 25, 2008)

HEY EVERYONNNEEEE!!! Morninng Puffy!!

TODAY IS THE BIG DAY. I TAKE MY DRUG TEST TODAYYYY YAYYYY!!!

I already have the blunt ROLLED UP..REady to be SMOKED up..

Wish me luck everybody


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> His lordship will be up before long and I will hafta relinquish the laptop soon....


Vette is in the east wing and I am in the west wing. He is on the desktop and I'm on the laptop..... you need another puter!!!1


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Pervert!



Would you have me any other way ............. Burp.


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> HEY EVERYONNNEEEE!!! Morninng Puffy!!
> 
> TODAY IS THE BIG DAY. I TAKE MY DRUG TEST TODAYYYY YAYYYY!!!
> 
> ...


Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers  how's everyone?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL... morning Twisty!! No running... ongoing joke. Snow day today !!!! YIPPEE!!!!!


*Morning China...... Nice scenery at your place.. If you must live where it snow's, being in the country is the place to be... Sooo beautiful....
See your dogs love it.... 
I was watching on TV, these you tube "office rage" clips... funny stuff how some beat the hell out of their computers......
Another funny spot..elf yourself.com......
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning China...... Nice scenery at your place.. If you must live where it snow's, being in the country is the place to be... Sooo beautiful....
> See your dogs love it....
> I was watching on TV, these you tube "office rage" clips... funny stuff how some beat the hell out of their computers......
> Another funny spot..elf yourself.com......
> *


Thank you! I have been here for 11 years.... I couldn't imagine being anywhere else. You should come and visit sometime. 

Morning Miss!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Morning China Cat, I've never seen you on here before, it's nice to make your aquaintance.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers  how's everyone?




Getting nice and Baked here ,, Morning Miss


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> HEY EVERYONNNEEEE!!! Morninng Puffy!!
> 
> TODAY IS THE BIG DAY. I TAKE MY DRUG TEST TODAYYYY YAYYYY!!!
> 
> ...


Top o' da marnin, Mystery... I know you're gonna be glad THAT'S over. But when you do smoke you're gonna be SO HIGHhhhh......


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning China Cat, I've never seen you on here before, it's nice to make your aquaintance.





She's my Bitch...



Um.......... I mean Im her Bitch ...


Hee hee


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

coff, coff, coff...........bongs are fun


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Vette is in the east wing and I am in the west wing. He is on the desktop and I'm on the laptop..... you need another puter!!!1


How'd you know? Then I gotta fight my oldest for it......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Sunny !?!?!?! Where for art thou Sunny? Oh yeah, aren't her kids coming home today? She's probably going nuts trying to prepare still.


Puff, you get those horses fed? I have stalker cats every morning, I know how the morning critter feeding goes.


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning China Cat, I've never seen you on here before, it's nice to make your aquaintance.


Ditto, my pleasure.... but I must go now.... give the man time to chat and smoke.... while I get a few extra 

Gotta love a snow day!!!!

Hugs for all!!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay MissH! Try this. Semi-dank.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 25, 2008)

okay, im baked....i gotta take the offspring to school then go pick up an immigrant to help hang drywall. everyone have a good day, ill be speaking alot of broken spanish today...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Have a nice nap China, we'll try to keep him busy so you can sleep.




"oh, there's a crack in my bong,
it's getting kind of long,
going to the head shop
has become my song"


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Ditto, my pleasure.... but I must go now.... give the man time to chat and smoke.... while I get a few extra
> 
> Gotta love a snow day!!!!
> 
> Hugs for all!!!



I love any day that your with me all day


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> okay, im baked....i gotta take the offspring to school then go pick up an immigrant to help hang drywall. everyone have a good day, ill be speaking alot of broken spanish today...



$60 a day + lunch si?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 25, 2008)

si....on your advise


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

my hubby came home yesterday because of rain and I bannished him to the bedroom so I could get work done. I had a hell of a housework plan for yesterday and I wasn't letting anyone get in the way of it. Got 'er did too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> si....on your advise




Drywall ,, Glue it and screw it ...


----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 25, 2008)

just hit a nice wake and bake from an apple
good day.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*hanging drywall sucks...I don't care who you...is it alright if I smoke this marijuana?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes Tips, by all means, smoke up, here hit this


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

thank you very much.........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 25, 2008)

Full house this morning...Good morning everyone!

Beautiful day here!

Wake n Bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*i am so high...I have not even had my coffee yet.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so high....I have to make up for this weekend....No smoking...(kids home)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Sunny, I was wondering where you've been. Are your boys there now? I'm so happy they came home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Full house this morning...Good morning everyone!
> 
> Beautiful day here!
> 
> Wake n Bake



5'' of snow here .. topped off with a rainy hail, sleety mix ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Pajama day at Vette's house !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, I was wondering where you've been. Are your boys there now? I'm so happy they came home for Thanksgiving.


They are on their way now! They should be here by noon! I can't wait!!!
I have been busy getting my dinner together, I am done now and I am just waiting on them to pull in the driveway.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*vette has a fresh harvest too...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *vette has a fresh harvest too...*


Me too! I wonder how long it will take before the boys sniff it out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*I went out to feed the cows this morning and there was car coming down the driveway...my son is home from college. he helped me feed the cows. gotta go make coffee...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I went out to feed the cows this morning and there was car coming down the driveway...my son is home from college. he helped me feed the cows. gotta go make coffee...*


That is where my boys are coming from, college. One is a smoker and one is not. The one that smokes got into trouble a couple months ago so I won't smoke with him or let him smoke around me. He will be my problem, he will look for my harvest and then I will have to break his fingers. This will be a typical Thanksgiving..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is where my boys are coming from, college. One is a smoker and one is not. The one that smokes got into trouble a couple months ago so I won't smoke with him or let him smoke around me. He will be my problem, he will look for my harvest and then I will have to break his fingers. This will be a typical Thanksgiving..


*Ahhh.. The family brawl... I guess I'm lucky.. no family... friends have moved...and I never saw a relative my whole life..... good times... I guess..*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, those wonderful family memories.....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 25, 2008)

famwy......


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Fluffy must be FUCKED up.....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats good?!!!!!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not that high :3


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I'm not that high :3



:3 Are you coming on to me? 





out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Isn't family fun? My bro claims to have "quit" smoking weed, I guess we'll see about that Thursday. I'm still going to be toking up. I wonder if he'll break down and want some. He's only been on this "quitting" thing for a few weeks, I feel some weakness...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

What about second hand stonage? 



out.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Isn't family fun? My bro claims to have "quit" smoking weed, I guess we'll see about that Thursday. I'm still going to be toking up. I wonder if he'll break down and want some. He's only been on this "quitting" thing for a few weeks, I feel some weakness...


lol there always is !



CrackerJax said:


> What about second hand stonage?
> 
> 
> 
> out.


second hand makes you want first hand


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, we'll get out the guitar hero and the bong and he'll be in, I can see it already.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

Kumbaya everybody!!! Puff Puff.....




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

*Kumbaya Jax.......... pass pass..*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Kumbaya twisty....and puff puff... pass pass...

Hey how the feck are ya today my friend?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

We are Going out tomorrow night To see an Outstanding Grateful Dead Cover band ,They were at Bonnaroo 08 and They sounded great , This place That they are playing in is The BEST PLACE TO SEE A SHOW .. Check it out 

http://www.pennspeak.com/cgi-bin/pennspeak/calendar.cgi?Action=ShowEvent&ID=1364&Month=11&Day=26&Year=2008


China Cat Is a HUGE Dead Head... Me.......... I go for the drugs .... and to people watch ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Vette has all the fun. Tomorrow night I'm making sure the house stays clean for thursday.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette has all the fun. Tomorrow night I'm making sure the house stays clean for thursday.........




Ahhhh fuck it just get up eary on thursday and clean it .. Or break out a tazer and keep a good eye out .. Hippys are cool people to hang with,, I never knew that till I met my girl.. I was a bad boy rocker ,, Now Im a boring old man ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the idea of the tazer "are these your shoes? *zap* so pick 'em up *zap zap * he he he "


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

Where can I get one of these tazer things? lol


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn vette see what you started. You old fart ya.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 25, 2008)

Careful Kilo *pulls tazer our of gunbelt* Is that your empty glass on the table? *raises eybrow*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> careful kilo *pulls tazer our of gunbelt* is that your empty glass on the table? *raises eybrow*


lol........


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

Is that a "Tazer" in your pocket? lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dont taze me bro


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Just for the ladies....Even comes in a girly color. Hey watch the fe.... OUCH! That fecking hurt...THUMP!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nah This is the one ya want 


http://www.taser.com/products/law/Pages/TASERX26.aspx


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Just for the ladies....Even comes in a girly color. Hey watch the fe.... OUCH! That fecking hurt...THUMP!!!!!!



Just make sure you always have pants on and don't bend over, lmfao.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

you could bring a tractor trailer down with that


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Kumbaya twisty....and puff puff... pass pass...
> 
> Hey how the feck are ya today my friend?


*How the feck they hanging Kilo....... Don't tell me..*



korvette1977 said:


> We are Going out tomorrow night To see an Outstanding Grateful Dead Cover band ,They were at Bonnaroo 08 and They sounded great , This place That they are playing in is The BEST PLACE TO SEE A SHOW .. Check it out
> http://www.pennspeak.com/cgi-bin/pennspeak/calendar.cgi?Action=ShowEvent&ID=1364&Month=11&Day=26&Year=2008
> China Cat Is a HUGE Dead Head... Me.......... I go for the drugs .... and to people watch ..


*Hey at least you get out and about vette....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette has all the fun. Tomorrow night I'm making sure the house stays clean for thursday.........








misshestermoffitt said:


> Careful Kilo *pulls tazer our of gunbelt* Is that your empty glass on the table? *raises eybrow*






Chiceh said:


> Is that a "Tazer" in your pocket? lol.


*Just glad to see you.......*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 25, 2008)

lol kilobit passed twice. :3


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> lol kilobit passed twice. :3


Well feck, I was toking two.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*is it too late to get baked?*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it too late to get baked?*



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's never too late to get baked tips. Bake on...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it too late to get baked?*


Never!, lol If I am awake, (and not working) I am baking, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*yes ma'am.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yes ma'am.....*



Who you callin ma'am, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*our fearless leader........*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it too late to get baked?*


*What are you... a heathen........*



Chiceh said:


> Who you callin ma'am, lol.


*Run tips............. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

How about making a nebulizer bong so you can bake before you wake... 



out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2008)

They sell tazers at the head shop down the street from my house.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> How about making a nebulizer bong so you can bake before you wake...
> 
> 
> 
> out.


Does dreaming about it count?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2008)

Funny, I dream about it all the time .. except that its bigger and longer, wait..... ohhh weed,....nevermind.



out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*I wish I could hook my bong up to my c-pak and then I could sleep and bake...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

6:30 am ..Im packing a bowl....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hey guys.. *



tipsgnob said:


> *I wish I could hook my bong up to my c-pak and then I could sleep and bake...*


*You use a cpap tips...? I just did the alter thing instead of staying at the apnea clinic..which I should have done seeing that that night there was a football game and the hosp. room looks down on the stadium.... I went to bed covered in wires...look like a fucking Borg......
Going to see Dr. in Dec... wake & wake & wake &.....
* 


korvette1977 said:


> 6:30 am ..Im packing a bowl....


*Throw in a pinch for me........ *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

one hit just made me cough until my eyes watered.........coff........coff.......coff.............good morning wake and bakers.......Turkey tomorrow.......gobble gobble gobble.......................


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> one hit just made me cough until my eyes watered.........coff........coff.......coff.............good morning wake and bakers.......Turkey tomorrow.......gobble gobble gobble.......................


*Morning Miss................... I won't make any gobble jokes... too early, plus my tummy hurts...... Owwwwwwww !!! Stupid IBS.... Owwwwwww...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so excited ,, Tonight we are going to have a BLAST Im so pumped . to go see Dark Star . I have primo buds and


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

Morning Twisty, let's twist it up baby...... 


Is that acid? I haven't seen any since, well for a long damn time anyways...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Twisty, let's twist it up baby......
> 
> 
> Is that acid? I haven't seen any since, well for a long damn time anyways...........



It is ,, From Oregon ... Got a Bunch of my girls friends going tonight , Ive never met them , So ,I Thought i'd make a good 1st impression ,, and hand out some tripps


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

Drop some for me. I used to love acid, don't think I could handle it anymore though. Good times , good times.............


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Drop some for me. I used to love acid, don't think I could handle it anymore though. Good times , good times.............



Well it was YEARS since the last time I did it before Bonnaroo 07 Then I did some and seemed to enjoy it more as an adult then I did as a young adult,, It just puts me in a good place and my mind just goes and goes ,, I enjoy it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

It's been close to 15 years for me, I'll stick with the weed. I hope you guys all have a good time !


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's been close to 15 years for me, I'll stick with the weed. I hope you guys all have a good time !



Im sure we will,, ChinaCat dont do it ,, She is my keeper , she watch's my back. Makes sure im ok and keeps an eye on me


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

That's nice of her, you guys are a good couple. 

my wedding ring broke last night  I've been wearing it for over 20 years, now I need a new one. The band actually broke, crazy stuff, I still can't believe it. My hand is so naked, I feel like I can't leave the house, it's like going around with no pants on or something.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's nice of her, you guys are a good couple.
> 
> my wedding ring broke last night  I've been wearing it for over 20 years, now I need a new one. The band actually broke, crazy stuff, I still can't believe it. My hand is so naked, I feel like I can't leave the house, it's like going around with no pants on or something.



Bring it to a jeweler and have them melt it down and create another ring out of it ,, Add some more gold and it can be the same ring


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

Morning everyone....I am sneaking a buzz in

Miss my wedding ring broke a few years ago. I did what Vette said, I took it to a jeweler and had a new one made out of it. I don't wear any rings anymore though, just don't like the feeling of a ring on any of my fingers.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

I never thought of doing that. I was going to go for the new ring. The old one is yellow gold and I really prefer white gold. I think I want just a band, the engagement ring always got caught on stuff and was in the way when I wear my motorcycle gloves. I put my mothers ring on for now, gotta have some kind of ring on that finger or it feels strange.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

Sunny, good to see you. Things going well with the sons being home? If you get a second check my new grow, there is a "sunny" plant from some seeds I found in some weed that I got..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

I hated wearing a wedding ring when I was married .. maybe because I really did not wanna be married to whom i was married too,,

But Now To tell the truth ,,I cant wait To Marry ChinaCat.. I love this woman more than life itself,, I would wear her ring everyday and NEVER take it off


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope your marriage turns out as good as mine. I've been married over 20 years and my hubby still makes me feel giddy, like a teenager. We don't just love each other, we're still in love with each other.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, good to see you. Things going well with the sons being home? If you get a second check my new grow, there is a "sunny" plant from some seeds I found in some weed that I got..........


Awwww, too cool!! I feel like I am a part of your family
I am subscribed!

Kids are good, but, I swear if I didn't give birth to the one I would think he is not mine. Very strange dude, very strange indeed. He is sooooo uptight and serious about everything....I hope he loosens up a little bit this week. Other than that it is all good.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

That would be weird, we are anything but uptight around here. We're like a cross between the Connors (Roseanne) and the Adams family.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm so excited ,, Tonight we are going to have a BLAST Im so pumped . to go see Dark Star . I have primo buds and


gotta love a guy who stocks the essentials....LOL

morning all! ill be baking after a cup of coffee!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

Morning Slik,  for you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hope your marriage turns out as good as mine. I've been married over 20 years and my hubby still makes me feel giddy, like a teenager. We don't just love each other, we're still in love with each other.



They say the 3rd time is a charm .. This would be my 3rd, Her 2nd . I get all giddy just thinking about her ,, She is a wonderful person , an outstanding lover , and a spectacular best friend , I feel like a lovestruck 13 yr old when im with her


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That would be weird, we are anything but uptight around here. We're like a cross between the Connors (Roseanne) and the Adams family.


I am bothered. That is how my family is too. Something is not right, I just don't know what. He has also taken up drinking, and, he is not very nice when he drinks. When he finally went to bed me and Tim went outside to catch one (yes, I broke) and I asked him what was up. He said he didn't know, but he told me Lou doesn't hang out with him and his buddies anymore and has been hitting the bottle pretty hard....I am going to have a talk with him but I know I need to handle it carefully....I really don't know what is going on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> gotta love a guy who stocks the essentials....LOL
> 
> morning all! ill be baking after a cup of coffee!


Thank you, I try to make just a night out .. Into a Night to remember


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I get all giddy just thinking about her ,, She is a wonderful person , an outstanding lover , and a spectacular best friend , I feel like a lovestruck 13 yr old when im with her


thats good shit vette, i need to find someone like that for me AND my daughter. maybe thats my problem, im shopping for two...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thank you, I try to make just a night out .. Into a Night to remember


well said! may i plagurize in the future?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats good shit vette, i need to find someone like that for me AND my daughter. maybe thats my problem, im shopping for two...



I have 3 kids ,My fiance has none ,,She loves my kids very much


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

That would be hard. I feel for you, I've never been in that situation so I don't have any advice, even though I wish I had magic words for you. 




Sunnysideup said:


> I am bothered. That is how my family is too. Something is not right, I just don't know what. He has also taken up drinking, and, he is not very nice when he drinks. When he finally went to bed me and Tim went outside to catch one (yes, I broke) and I asked him what was up. He said he didn't know, but he told me Lou doesn't hang out with him and his buddies anymore and has been hitting the bottle pretty hard....I am going to have a talk with him but I know I need to handle it carefully....I really don't know what is going on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> well said! may i plagurize in the future?




But of course ,,


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> They say the 3rd time is a charm .. This would be my 3rd, Her 2nd . I get all giddy just thinking about her ,, She is a wonderful person , an outstanding lover , and a spectacular best friend , I feel like a lovestruck 13 yr old when im with her



Good MORNIN!!!

So let me get this straight, you're dating a 13 year old girl who's been married once already? LAWDY!!! 




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a son when I got together with my husband and it has worked out great. The first time my son called my husband Dad, he was so thrilled he almost cried. I knew he was the one then. 





SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats good shit vette, i need to find someone like that for me AND my daughter. maybe thats my problem, im shopping for two...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone else having problems with the site this morning? I am having issues with replying


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

it seems slow and I'm having some troubles replying also.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep its been slow in the mornings now for 2-3 days


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I had a son when I got together with my husband and it has worked out great. The first time my son called my husband Dad, he was so thrilled he almost cried. I knew he was the one then.


thanks, you guys are giving me hope in a dept where its been definetly lacking these days. dont get me wrong, i have some great family and friends that i couldnt do this without. but a mama they are not.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

this is the time of day where I want to be stuck to my chair with my bong.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep its been slow in the mornings now for 2-3 days


me too, well slower than i usually am in the morning...lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thanks, you guys are giving me hope in a dept where its been definetly lacking these days. dont get me wrong, i have some great family and friends that i couldnt do this without. but a mama they are not.



Stop looking ,, let it just happen ,, when it does you'll know .. you'll have to get help getting up off the floor.. cause it hits you like a MACK truck.. have faith and hope ,, and just wait ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Twisty, let's twist it up baby......
> *Morning Miss,Sunny, jax and all.....*
> 
> Is that acid? I haven't seen any since, well for a long damn time anyways...........





korvette1977 said:


> It is ,, From Oregon ... Got a Bunch of my girls friends going tonight , Ive never met them , So ,I Thought i'd make a good 1st impression ,, and hand out some tripps





misshestermoffitt said:


> Drop some for me. I used to love acid, don't think I could handle it anymore though. Good times , good times.............


*Loved acid, but as you I couldn't handle it now..especially living alone..*

[


Sunnysideup said:


> Anyone else having problems with the site this morning? I am having issues with replying


*Really tired of this I started at 8:55.its 9:02 and thats just to advance 3 pages... Slowest site I've EVER used..pot or any other...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm feeling slow myself this morning, but I've got a million things to do. Keeping the house in tip top shape for tomorrow is being quite the challenge.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

my 2yr old just made me come sit on the living room floor and listen to her play the guitar! too cute! just random strumming but cool none the less!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thanks, you guys are giving me hope in a dept where its been definetly lacking these days. dont get me wrong, i have some great family and friends that i couldnt do this without. but a mama they are not.


You will find the right one, time and patience
I have been married 19 years and I had a son when I got married. My husband adopted him and the rest is history. We are all one family. Give it time, you will see.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to put the inserts in the kitchen table ... I should do it now ,, but I'll smoke a bowl 1st .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

How can you put a leaf in the table alone? It's a 2 person job with my table.

How many people is everyone cooking for tomorrow? I'm having a total of 8 here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Twisty!!! 


I'm twistin right now!! Fixed my water pipe last night, Woohoo! I don't know tho, I still luv a fatty jay. 


Yeah, my replies have been sluggish, even after I replaced my CPU Gerbil....




out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Shit ,,I almost forgot ,, Its a 1/2 day at school today ,,I have a bunch of stuff to get done ,, She will be home about 1pm and we are heading out before 4 to go shopping at Sam's club, then off to dinner then the show .. I figure I have 1 hr and then I gotta get moving ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How can you put a leaf in the table alone? It's a 2 person job with my table.
> 
> How many people is everyone cooking for tomorrow? I'm having a total of 8 here.


China Cats Mom Lives with us ..I'll get her to help me ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 26, 2008)

gotta go to work, one more day of drywall hangin with my immigrant and a 4-day weekend! you guys are awesome! i hope every one of you has a great day!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How can you put a leaf in the table alone? It's a 2 person job with my table.
> 
> How many people is everyone cooking for tomorrow? I'm having a total of 8 here.


I am cooking for 6 here and I am glad it is a small crowd! I had to pull this out of my butt, I thought I was going out for Thanksgiving, but, kids changed all of that! I am just so happy the weather is cool, atleast I won't be sweating while cooking.

Hey Twisty! Gooooood Morning!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> gotta go to work, one more day of drywall hangin with my immigrant and a 4-day weekend! you guys are awesome! i hope every one of you has a great day!!


Have fun gluing and screwing .... Happy Holidays ..


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 26, 2008)

9:20 am I'm stoned  Now to clean my fishtank


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> 9:20 am I'm stoned  Now to clean my fishtank



If its freshwater get a few alge eaters (suckerfish) they do the cleaning for ya ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> my 2yr old just made me come sit on the living room floor and listen to her play the guitar! too cute! just random strumming but cool none the less!


*Good stuff..I had a plastic guitar...I will say that being able to play an instrument, (Drums,percussion, guitar) is probably one of the best gifts
a parent can give a child..my folks let me get my 1st drum set at 12..and they suffered through 3-5 practices a week from then on.........
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Have fun gluing and screwing .... Happy Holidays ..


*And to all my US friend's.....  &  &...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff..I had a plastic guitar...I will say that being able to play an instrument, (Drums,percussion, guitar) is probably one of the best gifts
> a parent can give a child..my folks let me get my 1st drum set at 12..and they suffered through 3-5 practices a week from then on.........
> *
> 
> ...



My youngest a girl wanted a guitar for her birthday She is 6 ,, So the dumbass i am i go to the music store and buy a Primo used Fender for her .In perfect condition.. Not thinking this is for a child ,, My Chinacat screamed at me , and i got her a childs one at wal mart .. She loves to play it when she is here (the fender is here the other is at her moms house) .She also plays the piano she is going to be the talented one of the family ,, If you ask her what she is going to be when she grows up she say's a singer ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

You should sit with her and work with her on the fender. Only let her use it under supervision.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should sit with her and work with her on the fender. Only let her use it under supervision.



I Dont play Guitar ,,IM A DRUMMER ,,I march to a different beat ... Pretty soon we are going to get her lessons ,,She does fiddle with it while she is here China even bought her two guitar stands ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

3rd try..booted off site 3 times.... I'm going to get squire combo for apt..can't use my drums here..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

The table is done a load of laundry in... Time for a bowl


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 26, 2008)

I am giving up on the site for the day Tooooooooooooo SLOW!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Well done.. 6 minutes after pushing "last thread read" till page turns......
 
*


korvette1977 said:


> The table is done a load of laundry in... Time for a bowl


*Just confirmed my twist o gram......... for end on month... woo hoo..*



Sunnysideup said:


> I am giving up on the site for the day Tooooooooooooo SLOW!
> Have a good day everyone!


*Like watching paint dry.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*happy thanksgiving...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNmKRF1a-Uk&feature=related*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2008)

hmmm had to take my room mate to the courthouse this morning now I'm gettin' baked


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Yo Yo Yo..... hey tips...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just twisted up 4 joints of Hijack... Its getting closer to the tailgate party before the show .. whoo hooo Im pumped


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just twisted up 4 joints of Hijack... Its getting closer to the tailgate party before the show .. whoo hooo Im pumped


Here is to waking up stoned . . . Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 26, 2008)

just woke up, now i'm high.



 *edited*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Why? cause I got high, because I got high, because I got hiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just twisted up 4 joints of Hijack... Its getting closer to the tailgate party before the show .. whoo hooo Im pumped



*Hey whats that up there...*
*Twisty just hijacked 4 joints... 4..?whats that...warm up...
If I miss you before you split, you & China have a blast..stay safe...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey whats that up there...*
> *Twisty just hijacked 4 joints... 4..?whats that...warm up...
> If I miss you before you split, you & China have a blast..stay safe...
> *


Thanks Twisty ...... She Is on her way home now, I figure after a quick shower we will be off on our way ,, ahhhhhh she just walked In... she is soooo sexy


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yo Yo Yo..... hey tips...*


*morning twisty......hey it's afternoon...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

Afternoon break and bake  countdown to turkey time


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok folks Im outta here in 20 min.. Have a great evening and If pictures are allowed They will be posted in the morning


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*turkey rap...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V-TtLPw3dU


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*have a good time vette..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

You and China have a good time tonight, be careful.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning twisty......hey it's afternoon...*


*Nothing gets by you tips.............

Nice foot...at least you're walking upright now..(I think)..Isn't evolution marvelous.......


Sorry... , couldn't help myself...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys .. I'll Talk to you folks in the Morning Have a great Night ... Peace


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*this is the last of my northern lights x skunk...RIP old friend, you have served me well....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Happy happy happy trails.........*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Shite, dentist just called to confirm root canal next Wednesday. Aw, feck. I hate the dentist. The drilling, the smoke, the needles, the gas (actually I like the gas) right they don't do it anymore,the screaming, did I mention I hate the Fecking dentist. And why do they talk to you when your mouth is full of shite, including their hands? Doc;"Well kilobit how bout them Jets?" me;"Mummble, mumble, mumble,aghg,ughgh." Doc;"Yeah Favre had a great game." me; Mumble, mumble,mumble,aghggh,ugugh." Doc; "Wait let me get Mr Thirsty out of your mouth, what?" me;You forgot the fecking novacaine, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!" But at least I'm baked now.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 26, 2008)

lol @ Twisty


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Shite, dentist just called to confirm root canal next Wednesday. Aw, feck. I hate the dentist. The drilling, the smoke, the needles, the gas (actually I like the gas) right they don't do it anymore,the screaming, did I mention I hate the Fecking dentist. And why do they talk to you when your mouth is full of shite, including their hands? Doc;"Well kilobit how bout them Jets?" me;"Mummble, mumble, mumble,aghg,ughgh." Doc;"Yeah Favre had a great game." me; Mumble, mumble,mumble,aghggh,ugugh." Doc; "Wait let me get Mr Thirsty out of your mouth, what?" me;You forgot the fecking novacaine, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!" But at least I'm baked now.


lol yea man, at least you get a script for some es codone tho... i donno how but my mom just had another root canal and she got script w/ refills.
i was like holy shit , MINE!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Even hearing dentist makes my heart rate jump and anxiety kick in, lol. I hate going there. 



KiloBit said:


> Shite, dentist just called to confirm root canal next Wednesday. Aw, feck. I hate the dentist. The drilling, the smoke, the needles, the gas (actually I like the gas) right they don't do it anymore,the screaming, did I mention I hate the Fecking dentist. And why do they talk to you when your mouth is full of shite, including their hands? Doc;"Well kilobit how bout them Jets?" me;"Mummble, mumble, mumble,aghg,ughgh." Doc;"Yeah Favre had a great game." me; Mumble, mumble,mumble,aghggh,ugugh." Doc; "Wait let me get Mr Thirsty out of your mouth, what?" me;You forgot the fecking novacaine, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!" But at least I'm baked now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2008)

When I was a boy my dad used to take me to his childhood dentist. He was a kindly man, but without fail he would have dead ducks hanging in the back yard. It sort of freaked me out.....

Out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*I had a barbarian Dr. when I was young.. he'd walk in holding the needle behind his back...BUT I KNEW.... prick..
My dentist now is awesome.. the needle is about the size if a pen with a TINY TINY TINY point..don't even feel it.. plus no pushing..its on a pump...no pain at all...
Woo hoo..
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

I got a new BONG!. It is so cool. Glass hand blown and beautiful multi-coloured about 8.5 inches tall, in the shape of a mushroom. The base is solid glass and it is a pretty heavy bong.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I got a new BONG!. It is so cool. Glass hand blown and beautiful multi-coloured about 8.5 inches tall, in the shape of a mushroom. The base is solid glass and it is a pretty heavy bong.


*Got any pic's..? *


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Nov 26, 2008)

sounds cool any pics Chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Got any pic's..? *





nirvanaphreak24 said:


> sounds cool any pics Chiceh?


When the battery is done charging, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> When the battery is done charging, lol.


*Great..Is it a head shop near you or do you have a good link for online...and if not too nosy..how much ?*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Great..Is it a head shop near you or do you have a good link for online...and if not too nosy..how much ?*


There are actually 3 in town here. Lots to choose from. This one only cost $25.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> There are actually 3 in town here. Lots to choose from. This one only cost $25.


SWEET!!!


I just got finished ordering my wife the Bushmaster "mad professor" double bubbler in cobalt blue for Xmas. HoHoHo!!



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey anyone out there wanna smoke a bowl ?????????????????


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 27, 2008)

*just one??*


korvette1977 said:


> Hey anyone out there wanna smoke a bowl ?????????????????


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *just one??*



Bla .. hey Bro Im heading to bed after this smoke .. Im fried


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Alrighty then. It be Thanksgiving here in the US and cause I'm off, Happy wake n bake. Everyone eat the bird.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Up in the middle of the nite again. I do not love thanksgiving, and this year is another year fraught with annoyances. Like the air conditioning compressor locking up in the truck and throwing (or burning thru) the fan belt and strandin my ass for 6 hours yesterday. I am NOT driving that fuckin truck again, I would rather ride a horse. If the horse lays down on me I can at least shoot it.

Won't be on much today (thanksgiving) got lots of food to fix, my corn casserole and candied sweet taters and deserts and my cheesy mashed potatoes. We were gonna skip the big meal but we changed our minds (oh joy joy.) So now I am gonna be stuck peelin taters and cleanin house. (One handed, of course.)

Bless all my wake and bake buddies, smoke many and eat well, and let's all be grateful for all the good and bad shit we have to be thankful for!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey anyone out there wanna smoke a bowl ?????????????????


*Don't you hate the down slide of the trip........*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Up in the middle of the nite again. I do not love thanksgiving, and this year is another year fraught with annoyances. Like the air conditioning compressor locking up in the truck and throwing (or burning thru) the fan belt and strandin my ass for 6 hours yesterday. I am NOT driving that fuckin truck again, I would rather ride a horse. If the horse lays down on me I can at least shoot it.
> 
> Won't be on much today (thanksgiving) got lots of food to fix, my corn casserole and candied sweet taters and deserts and my cheesy mashed potatoes. We were gonna skip the big meal but we changed our minds (oh joy joy.) So now I am gonna be stuck peelin taters and cleanin house. (One handed, of course.)
> 
> Bless all my wake and bake buddies, smoke many and eat well, and let's all be grateful for all the good and bad shit we have to be thankful for!!!


*Grim shit puff.. being stranded sucks...*


----------



## gogrow (Nov 27, 2008)

good morning and happy thanksgiving riu.... choking down some bongloads bout to start cooking thanksgiving dinner... roasted turkey with fried pecan-bourbon glaze, homemade cajun-creole stuffing, green bean casserole, and a host of sides.... we allready cooked all the pies last night, couple of cupcakes too... got my family comin over round noonish.... gonna munch down... god bless thanksgiving... its a stoner holiday..........wake n bake bitch!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't you hate the down slide of the trip........*
> 
> 
> 
> *Grim shit puff.. being stranded sucks...*



yall do thanksgiving in canada


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 27, 2008)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!

Only have a minute, but, I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!

Have a good day, and don't eat too much!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

gogrow said:


> yall do thanksgiving in canada


*Ours was on Oct 13th........ We were thankful 1st.. Na na na na na.... na.. *



Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Only have a minute, but, I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Have a good day, and don't eat too much!


*Have a good one Sunny.. pop in if you can..........*


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

One hour and counting before Wake and Bake. It'll be Friday then. I better have a few billies while I'm waiting.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> One hour and counting before Wake and Bake. It'll be Friday then. I better have a few billies while I'm waiting.


*Hey my Aussie friend... Soooo..lets see 15 hours..days..ahead..behind....let me get my pencil...*sounds of calculations*.. OK it was thanksgiving there 300 days ago... right... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake - gobble gobble gobble -   

It's already fucking tomorrow in Aussie land


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey my Aussie friend... Soooo..lets see 15 hours..days..ahead..behind....let me get my pencil...*sounds of calculations*.. OK it was thanksgiving there 300 days ago... right... *


Yeah...365 days, less 15 hours x 365 = 5754 / 24 leaves us with 228 which means it was Thanksgiving 136 days ago. Give or take next tuesday.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 27, 2008)

I have invited some people over who have no food.
They are assholes so their family avoids them.

I have got a supersized bottle of valium but need to keep my eye on them as they are assholes.

i will rush them out after they have ate their fill. then I will be vaping like its 1999.

I have thought about calling in sick, telling them I am in coma but...my Jesus, Buddha, Santa ideology keeps getting in the damn way.

I have told them both(married couple) to get help from a head shrinker. I have also told them that they are annoying yet I have invited them.

Somebody put a bullet in my foot so I can call in sick for T.day


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 27, 2008)

But it's always bong time, no matter where you live 





Gryphonn said:


> Yeah...365 days, less 15 hours x 365 = 5754 / 24 leaves us with 228 which means it was Thanksgiving 136 days ago. Give or take next tuesday.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bake - gobble gobble gobble -
> 
> It's already fucking tomorrow in Aussie land


Nearly. It's 11:20 (23:20 for time geeks) on Thursday night. It's even dark outside!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 27, 2008)

BTW they have no food because they will not work. Is the screen name sucker taken?


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> I have invited some people over who have no food.
> They are assholes so their family avoids them.
> 
> I have got a supersized bottle of valium but need to keep my eye on them as they are assholes.
> ...


Trust in the knowledge that we fellow stoners will be there in spirit, helping you to uphold your Buddhist/SpongeBob ideals. I threw Spongebob in because he can't be nasty to anyone. Spongebob is my hero!

Good luck with today diemdepyro.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning folk ,,Happy Turkey day ... Gobble gobble


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> But it's always bong time, no matter where you live


Speaking of which, it's been at least a half hour since my last billy!!!!

BRB as they say on those interweb communicatory contraptions.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 27, 2008)

It is very nice of you to invite people even though you know they are assholes. May your good deed come back to you times three........




diemdepyro said:


> BTW they have no food because they will not work. Is the screen name sucker taken?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

A few pictures ..We had to use China Cats IPhone . No camera's were allowed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 27, 2008)

How was the trippin? Have a good time?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a great Time ,, China did also ,She got to see old friends and i handed out doses and smoked with everyone ,, It was a good time


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Yeah...365 days, less 15 hours x 365 = 5754 / 24 leaves us with 228 which means it was Thanksgiving 136 days ago. Give or take next tuesday.


*Well that cleared it up..... *



diemdepyro said:


> I have invited some people over who have no food.
> They are assholes so their family avoids them.
> I have got a supersized bottle of valium but need to keep my eye on them as they are assholes.
> i will rush them out after they have ate their fill. then I will be vaping like its 1999.
> ...


*It's nice to be nice, but sadly it usually bites you on the ass..*



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folk ,,Happy Turkey day ... Gobble gobble





korvette1977 said:


> I had a great Time ,, China did also ,She got to see old friends and i handed out doses and smoked with everyone ,, It was a good time


*Hey my good man/woman.. happy you had a good time..... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 27, 2008)

who is sponge bob?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> who is sponge bob?


*Shit, I don't know what you're smoking... but pass it over here..... puff puff... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 27, 2008)

Twisty, if you're gonna be here at 2:30 for dinner, you'd better get your ass movin'  The bird is in the oven.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bow Chicka Bow wow .. My kids are a 1/2 hr away... Gotta smoke up now..


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> who is sponge bob?


oh...My...God...I'm 45 years old and have met someone who doesn't know Spongebob!



Here you go:
<embed id="VideoPlayback" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=6338384311560938248&hl=en&fs=true" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>
or if that is broken,
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6338384311560938248

Well, that's not the 'real' Spongebob. Do a search on Google for Spongebob Squrepants and Nickelodeon.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 27, 2008)

OIC yes spongebob may get added to my Jesus Buddha Santa list.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 27, 2008)

Smoken now (again before the mooch arrives) thats a C99 GF
which will nearly have me trippen balls.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 27, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> who is sponge bob?


 

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
Absorbant and yellow and porous is he!
If nautical nonsense be something you wish!
Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish!

SpongeBob SquarePants!


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> OIC yes spongebob may get added to my Jesus Buddha Santa list....
> 
> ...Smoken now (again before the mooch arrives) thats a C99 GF
> which will nearly have me trippen balls.


The second post has me all confused ... C99 GF???


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
> Absorbant and yellow and porous is he!
> If nautical nonsense be something you wish!
> Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish!
> ...


Yay for Chiceh!!! I have a brilliant image of Spongebob that I'll find in my b/up disks. I did it myself.

We love Patrick too. "I wanna be Purple!!"
(Here is where Ph03nix and Gryphonn lose ALL street cred)...

We even have Spongebob and 'biker' Patrick soft toys. Haven't got a T-shirt yet, but one of the kids bought me a bunch of Spongebob DVDs for Christmas.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 27, 2008)

Patrick is my favorite. Stoner starfish that lives under a rock


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

The 1st part of the feast is over .. Now relax smoke a few bowls and start hitting all the pies and desserts ,,, Im stuffed .........Burp


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

Bedtime for me gang...it's 5:30 am here. Glad I don't have a day job...
have a great holiday in the states. Good luck to anyone in Mumbai, I hope all is well for your families.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

here ya'all go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgPCl2SImPg


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 27, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Patrick is my favorite. Stoner starfish that lives under a rock



A pink starfish even, lol. Are SpongeBob and Patrick partners?, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The 1st part of the feast is over .. Now relax smoke a few bowls and start hitting all the pies and desserts ,,, Im stuffed .........Burp


*Wait, what, where , .... just woke up ...Yawn !! 

xanadoo delight.... yawn..
*


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 27, 2008)

happy T-Day


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been waked since 0330, but I keep on rebaking myself. Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk I love off days, especially when you don't have a list of shite to do.....


----------



## Skoal (Nov 27, 2008)

I usually wake and bake everyday that I have weed.


----------



## AToDaK (Nov 27, 2008)

how about wake n bake daily not just for a long weekend


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 27, 2008)

AToDaK said:


> how about wake n bake daily not just for a long weekend



For sure, and the thread was created on a long weekend. I try to wake n bake when ever not having to work. So that leaves the weekends for me to wake n bake, lol.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> A pink starfish even, lol. Are SpongeBob and Patrick partners?, lol.


Well, when we got our 'biker' Patrick, he had 'leather' pants, 'leather' vest and chains. So we cut two holes in the cheeks of his pants. He seems a lot more comfortable now. Spongebob appears pleased too, but he's always happy, the little stoner.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2008)

Good Morning!! Wow, I only over eat once a year and that was yesterday. I forgot how uncomfortable it makes me feel...... bleh. Woke up early and baking right now...mmmmmm cozy and dark, my honey is snuggled in bed with Pup pups 1,2 & 3, who eagerly took my spot.

Hey speaking of SpongeBob.......







Read the fine print 




out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Gryphonn ... thats a C99 GF
C99 GF???

Thats an original Grapefruit which is a hybred mostly sweet cindy or C99 pheno.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Yesterday, the annoying irritating bible banging bastards were on their best behavior.
I started the day hoping for a major injury to call in sick to my own T,day dinner.
My fault because I felt sorry they had no food and their families found them also irritating and failed to extend an invitation to them.

Karma was with me, being toasted with the GF made all things good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morning folks ... Black Friday is upon us .. Its a good time to pack the bowl and get a early morning buzz on .. Cheers


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 28, 2008)

I did a lil shopping early this morning at Best buy n Wal-Mart.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Get anything good ?


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 28, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> Gryphonn ... thats a C99 GF
> C99 GF???
> 
> Thats an original Grapefruit which is a hybred mostly sweet cindy or C99 pheno.


Aaah, thanks diemdepyro. I also see that Thanksgiving went relatively OK. Good to see.

Getting prepared for wake and bake. It's 10:30pm here.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh yea the annoying people were on their best behavior! They had annoyed their family doctor and he has decided to keep them sedated on zanex. Cool........


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Today is even better, I misplaced a nice bone yesterday , found it this AM and had a ready roll with my java.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Get anything good ?


Morning Korvette!!!
Just over an hour before I can officially call it a wake and bake 4 me.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning folks ... Black Friday is upon us .. Its a good time to pack the bowl and get a early morning buzz on .. Cheers


*Mornong vette...everyone....
So you all had the post scoff dump and feeling better now ?? 
* 


diemdepyro said:


> Oh yea the annoying people were on their best behavior! They had annoyed their family doctor and he has decided to keep them sedated on zanex. Cool........


*Don't say xanax to me.. lost most of yesterday....... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Mornong vette...everyone....*
> *So you all had the post scoff dump and feeling better now ?? *
> 
> 
> ...


 You will not find the day like i found my bone.lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Morning Twisty ... Im glad thanksgiving is over .... Thats for sure ,Now to start getting ready for X-Mas


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Get anything good ?


Naw, just small items I give to friends on Christmas.
cheap electronics.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 28, 2008)

My wake and bake was at 3:30 this morning.. nothing bette rthan those early early morning bowls..


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

I am not not giving cash presents this year. I am pretty concerned congress and big buisness are going to screw us americans more. This is not economic fear this is revenge.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty ... Im glad thanksgiving is over .... Thats for sure ,Now to start getting ready for X-Mas


*Bah....Humbug.... ! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

are you always sour Twisty ? You need some love in your life ,, Twisty needs a mail order bride ,, one that will keep twisty happy ..... Yep Thats the ticket


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> are you always sour Twisty ? You need some love in your life ,, Twisty needs a mail order bride ,, one that will keep twisty happy ..... Yep Thats the ticket


*They always come...... postage due....... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

an internet bride would be easier if twisty can type with one hand?
Vape bong or papers preferred for wake and bake?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They always come...... postage due....... *



LOL 

Are they the kind you pump up with air ? or the kind that keep costing you after they arrive ,,,?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers, as much as I like Thanksgiving, I'm glad it's over, it's a ton of work. Time for this now


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morning 
Wake n Bake

I am still full from yesterday! Who is shopping today? Not me!!! I am putting up all my Christmas decorations and then going to work for a few hours. The holidays are upon us all!! 

Whats for breakfast? Turkey omelets
Whats for lunch? Turkey Sandwiches
Whats for dinner? Turkey and gravy

I LOVE TURKEY!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Morning Miss.. Gobble Gobble ,, Making turkey soup today ????????


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

My bird came out beautiful yesterday, pic attached 

I'm NOT shopping today, I'm putting up the tree and decorating the house. I'm staying home where it's safe.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 28, 2008)

That was a nice bird, MissH. Don't do meat, but that was a nice one. I'd take a pic of ours, but it is mostly bones now. We had friends and family over after all, and had a good spread. Now I am useless, I ate WAY too much yesterday.

I am low on consumables, too. Grrrr.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL
> 
> Are they the kind you pump up with air ? or the kind that keep costing you after they arrive ,,,?


"whach you do is go to Africa, get yourself a bush-bitch with a bone in her nose..."

morning all


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

I was sitting in bed eating cake at 10:30 last night, talk about eating way too much yesterday. I sent half the cake home with my friend yesterday, I didn't want it here where I'd eat the whole damn thing !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> "whach you do is go to Africa, get yourself a bush-bitch with a bone in her nose..."
> 
> morning all



Yea do that Twisty ,,That way when your giving her the bone ,,, She can give you a bone of her own


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 28, 2008)

You guys are just killin me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

Aaawwww Twisty  come over here and sit by me so the boys won't keep being mean to you. Hey, let's load this baby up and pass it around


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Its all in fun,, Twisty knows this ....

I hope the bone is smooth ,I'd hate to see her tear him up ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

+rep for whoever can place that quote first...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Andrew dice Clay


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

What quote?

I know you're just funnin with Twisty, I'm still in power mom mode from yesterday and I was "mothering" him. OK, don't get nasty with that either Vette or I'll tell China no spankings for you !!!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 28, 2008)

what the eddie murphy quote?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

actually, i dont think i can +rep anyone here again yet.

smoking some t-day hashish from the unk...gotta love buying from family, i got charged more than i would have in the ghetto! 30 a gram!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

wow, the winner is the only person here i can atually +rep at the moment. good job BDM, eddie murphy, delerious!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

You're family overcharges you? They don't sell to you at cost? Sorry but that's kind of red.

OH the "bush bitch thing" *finally up to speed* I love Eddie Murphy.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

i agree miss. i know times are hard and everyone's concentrating on getting thiers, but come on. hardly anyone gives a break on anything anymore. its all me, me, me. why i started growing again.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

"EDDIE!!! What have you done for me lately?"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

"Hey baby what's up"

"the rent motherfucker"


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> "Hey baby what's up"
> 
> "the rent motherfucker"


LMAO....*passes hash-pipe*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the Mr. T bit he does, and the ice cream bit too. *hits pipe and passes back*


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 28, 2008)

Nearly 1 am. Wake and Bake. It is absolutely pissing down with rain here at the moment. I mean buckets of the shit. Maybe 30 or 40mm (nearly 2 inches) in the past 20 minutes?
Nothing like choofing up to the sound of a thousand drums beating on the roof.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im Eating Turkey, stuffing with gravy and some soft dinner rolls buttered ....Burp.. Its so good


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

go to youtube and look for "mitch hedberg smokey the bear"... priceless. hes my favorite dead comedian. "i was standing in a casino, and a security guard told me i had to move cause i was blocking a fire exit....as if there was a fire, i wanst gonna run. i said "sir, if you are flammable and have legs, you are never blocking a fire exit.""


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

The day after thanksgiving is great isn't it? All those tasty leftovers just waiting to be microwaved.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Ughhh, I can't eat yet. I am still sick from gorging yesterday.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2008)

Are any of you the people i saw on TV this morning at 4:00a.m.? omg shopping at 4;00 am....how could any stoner make that appointment?





out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

OMFG!!! i just read about some Walmart employee in NYC getting trampled to death and another prego woman getting stomped and miscarried. fucking crazy shoppers...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

** Small rant before I deal with you heathens... Can the powers that be spend $10.00 and fix it so the "new posts, read first unread, and submit reply" buttons work shit I can go to another place and write a F*****g novela before the shit changes to right spot or post appears..And It's not my 1001110101 box..
Now to business..
*


korvette1977 said:


> LOL
> 
> Are they the kind you pump up with air ? or the kind that keep costing you after they arrive ,,,?


 *Rubber patch kit extra... PLUS shipping and handling...I think someone "handled it" before I got it....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> My bird came out beautiful yesterday, pic attached
> 
> I'm NOT shopping today, I'm putting up the tree and decorating the house. I'm staying home where it's safe.


*I'm sure that vette as a cook will agree..beautiful bird miss.....*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> "whach you do is go to Africa, get yourself a bush-bitch with a bone in her nose..."
> morning all


*Good idea..plus some are JUST THE RIGHT HEIGHT.. nudge nudge wink wink... plus I can hold her bone at the same time...*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> OMFG!!! i just read about some Walmart employee in NYC getting trampled to death and another prego woman getting stomped and miscarried. fucking crazy shoppers...


*Shoppers are the worst..I saw two ladies (I use this term lightly) that were rolling on floor fighting about a piece of cheese..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 28, 2008)

I finally get a few hours to myself and all I want to do is smoke a little and post out here. Does not look like that is happening. I cannot click on anything besides this thread.....Arrrrgh, very frustrating.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 28, 2008)

*somebody needs to fix this thing...........-=:*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm taking this as a sign to get off my lazy butt....wait a minute, no I'm not.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 28, 2008)

it's like a chinese puzzle...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Burp........ My second helping of turkey today,, This time a turkey and cheese sandwich with mayo and lettuce ,,, Burp... 2 1/2 hrs till The Santa Parade ..At least this one is closer to home ... Pizza for dinner ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 28, 2008)

*your going to turn into a turkey vette........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *your going to turn into a turkey vette........*



Well I figure maybe 1 more turkey meal for me then all the white meat will be done ,, The dogs end up with all the rest ,I only eat the breast ...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I figure maybe 1 more turkey meal for me then all the white meat will be done ,, The dogs end up with all the rest ,I only eat the breast ...



Haha. Atta boy.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

I the house is decorated, I have the tree up but it's naked right now. I have to go grocery shopping, yuk, but I figure the bargain shoppers are worn out by now and home.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2008)

this is my breakfast


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I the house is decorated, I have the tree up but it's naked right now. I have to go grocery shopping, yuk, but I figure the bargain shoppers are worn out by now and home.


LOL the shelves are prob bare .. But thats great that you got the worst part done .. I have to get the lights up too But not today


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 28, 2008)

hubby does the outside lights, he promised to do them tomorrow (yes and I fell for it).


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> hubby does the outside lights, he promised to do them tomorrow (yes and I fell for it).



LOL Sucker ..... Nah im sure he has good intentions ... We have to go get a tree , we cut our own.. Its gotta be fresh..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I finally get a few hours to myself and all I want to do is smoke a little and post out here. Does not look like that is happening. I cannot click on anything besides this thread.....Arrrrgh, very frustrating.


*I don't even wait anymore..its almost daily..found a good backup, someone passed on to me and its not part on the enemies war....
Still my fav. here..but .... not going to wait...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Burp........ My second helping of turkey today,, This time a turkey and cheese sandwich with mayo and lettuce ,,, Burp... 2 1/2 hrs till The Santa Parade ..At least this one is closer to home ... Pizza for dinner ..


*I can't leave leftover turkey along..remember the guy in Forest Gump always on about the 2,000,000 ways to do shrimp..I'm like that with turkey..but I still like it right off the bone in the fridge... Great invention turkeys....*



korvette1977 said:


> LOL Sucker ..... Nah im sure he has good intentions ... We have to go get a tree , we cut our own.. Its gotta be fresh..


..... 

*Twist one up.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cant twist one , The kids are here , Gotta sneak in bowl rips here and there,, I got incense burning so a rip here and there they aint the wiser ,,but its not often that they all are all outside so its been a day of mild buzz's


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cant twist one , The kids are here , Gotta sneak in bowl rips here and there,, I got incense burning so a rip here and there they aint the wiser ,,but its not often that they all are all outside so its been a day of mild buzz's


*I laugh to myself sometimes, I think about when my kids were young and I had to hide the bong rips. never got caught...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 28, 2008)

Everybody around me is stoned, EVERYBODY MUST GET STONED!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zab6DH_ViD8


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 28, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Everybody around me is stoned, EVERYBODY MUST GET STONED!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zab6DH_ViD8



Well if you say so, I'll fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Santa Parade .. Small town America ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Hey..look at vette in the snow globe.......
What a crap tech day.... sites running like hell... had power surge today and screwed up TV box TV guide..just spent 1/2 with this girl (who laughed at everything I said)..why can't you met these people in public..so she takes all the time to reprogram my converter from her office..(they're supposed to send tech)... So lets recap the past 36 hours.. sites fucked..computer crashes about 10 times daily...screen has yellow tint on one side..and TV converter was fucked...had tummy ache... ate too many xanax yesterday.........SEE..SEE what happens when twisty runs out of weed..... must be a morale in that story......Oh ya.... DON"T RUN OUT........
*


----------



## raeman1990 (Nov 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cant twist one , The kids are here , Gotta sneak in bowl rips here and there,, I got incense burning so a rip here and there they aint the wiser ,,but its not often that they all are all outside so its been a day of mild buzz's


Hmmm that makes me think if my dad or mom did the same when i was young? cause i remember often times i would come home from school and smell "smoke" never knew at that age the difference between weed and cig smell... so i always thought "hey was mom smoking cigs in her bathroom" (she used to smoke)

haha damn that sheds light on my situation.... haha im glad that not only My parents did it


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah really, whats with the glacier speeds lately? site slow as hell...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey..look at vette in the snow globe.......
> What a crap tech day.... sites running like hell... had power surge today and screwed up TV box TV guide..just spent 1/2 with this girl (who laughed at everything I said)..why can't you met these people in public..so she takes all the time to reprogram my converter from her office..(they're supposed to send tech)... So lets recap the past 36 hours.. sites fucked..computer crashes about 10 times daily...screen has yellow tint on one side..and TV converter was fucked...had tummy ache... ate too many xanax yesterday.........SEE..SEE what happens when twisty runs out of weed..... must be a morale in that story......Oh ya.... DON"T RUN OUT........
> *




I feel for yah twisty... holidays are STRESSFUL.... Cracker always puts one mason jar in the freeze for the NEXT holiday season. No matter what, that puppy sits in the freeze till next year. Boy Scouts UNITE!!!



out.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

Alrighty then, another wake n bake Saturday morning for Kilobit. Wanted to go star gazing cause it isn't that cold, but feck, it's windy as shite, telescope and wind don't mix well, sooooooooooo haha. Now to go get some Dinky Donuts coffee and cruise around the parkways till the gym opens. Talk at ya then. Happy fecking Saturday, oh yeah, it's the last regular season college football day to boot, so burn'em and watch.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 29, 2008)

Woke up Took a leak, made a cup of coffee had a smoke , snuck a few bowl hits in before the kids got up ,while I let the dogs out,, not baked but buzzed .. 

Good Morning


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

Still up from the night before...I played a rockin show at this local college bar...I always seem to be up when this wake and bake thread comes around.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya ya, I'm up, time to fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Still up from the night before...I played a rockin show at this local college bar...I always seem to be up when this wake and bake thread comes around.



Why aint you playing with some groupies then?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

took the groupies to a strip club and played there...but then my real girls needed me...my 5 o'clock plant switch...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> took the groupies to a strip club and played there...but then my real girls needed me...my 5 o'clock plant switch...



I wanna be a rockstar too, lol. 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

Come to Vegas I'll make you an "honorary" rock star...we got cowbells, vibraslaps, shakers, tambourines, and all other sorts of percussion..We have a couple jams where we require some crowd participation


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

and then we'll go party at the rhino..get some 3 for 100s!!


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 29, 2008)

37 minutes to Wake N bake!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Come to Vegas I'll make you an "honorary" rock star...we got cowbells, vibraslaps, shakers, tambourines, and all other sorts of percussion..We have a couple jams where we require some crowd participation



You didn't mention maracas, do you have those? I can really shake em, lol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah we do...our drummer has an incredible arsenal of things to bang on..we have a xylophone...haven't broken it out a show, but those things are rad!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah we do...our drummer has an incredible arsenal of things to bang on..we have a xylophone...haven't broken it out a show, but those things are rad!


What kind of music do you guys make? Any links of some of your stuff?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> 37 minutes to Wake N bake!!!!


I don't get it, you are awake, so get baked, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 29, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers  got a new bong yesterday, old one was crackin', new one is red, name it Billie after the Aussie bong name, thanks for the name Gryphonn


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Woke up Took a leak, made a cup of coffee had a smoke , snuck a few bowl hits in before the kids got up ,while I let the dogs out,, not baked but buzzed ..
> 
> Good Morning


Guess they are haveing icecream for breakfast again.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Good day all......
Wake & ow...........
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers  got a new bong yesterday, old one was crackin', new one is red, name it Billie after the Aussie bong name, thanks for the name Gryphonn



Cool, I got a new one the other day too, a mushroom shaped one. Very colourful too, the one on the left. Check it out, I am using the yellow one today. 


https://www.rollitup.org/members/chiceh-albums-my-glass-picture23031-img-7910.html


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the big ol nugs you got stickin out of the bowls, that lil sherlock would be the one I would chill with..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I like the big ol nugs you got stickin out of the bowls, that lil sherlock would be the one I would chill with..



You like that eh?, did it for the pic, lol. The little bubbler is cool, nice potent hit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the blue one and the red one too (red's my fav color). I usually only have 1 bong at a time, we're pretty clumsy around here, we get a lot of breakage.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

well for the pic purpose yes...I like to break my weed up really nice before I pack it...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I like the blue one and the red one too (red's my fav color). I usually only have 1 bong at a time, we're pretty clumsy around here, we get a lot of breakage.



I have a couple plastic ones too, for hubby. he tends to break the glass, lol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

buenos dias, and all them other immigrants too!

ive been craving a good bonghit lately, its been awhile...

ice cream for breakfast huh. i must be a nazi then, id laugh my daughter back to the living room if she asked me for ice cream for breakfast. shes mad i wont get her more lucky charms untill she eats the non-marshmallows too! im so mean...


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I don't get it, you are awake, so get baked, lol.


Oh I am (since I woke up at 10 this morning). I just like to use an excuse to have more billies at midnight


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> well for the pic purpose yes...I like to break my weed up really nice before I pack it...



And yes, I grind mine up in a sweetleaf, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good day all......
> Wake & ow...........
> *



Morning Twisty, why ow? Fire it up to take the pain away.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> And yes, I grind mine up in a sweetleaf, lol.


i just stick the big stem in the hole and light the cola....best method ive found so far except for herb soppisitories, and then you gotta buy me a drink first!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i just stick the big stem in the hole and light the cola....best method ive found so far except for herb soppisitories, and then you gotta buy me a drink first!


o man an herb suppository!!! I would never go for that..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i just stick the big stem in the hole and light the cola....best method ive found so far except for herb soppisitories, and then you gotta buy me a drink first!


Oh you so silly. Fire it up.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry, i get silly sometimes...its really uncontrolable, best bet is to just ride it out.....*tokes, passes...*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sorry, i get silly sometimes...its really uncontrolable, best bet is to just ride it out.....*tokes, passes...*


I didn't say there was anything wrong with it, lol. I am known to be silly as well at times, lol.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers  got a new bong yesterday, old one was crackin', new one is red, name it Billie after the Aussie bong name, thanks for the name Gryphonn


Wooh Hoo! Thanx Misshestermoffitt! Good name hey?
Here's a real one. I took this pic when we were camping up at ...wait for it...

Stoney Creek:


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't think attachments are working today, I tried to post a pic of billie, but no go.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think attachments are working today, I tried to post a pic of billie, but no go.


Yes, very slow load times again today. I gave up trying to open a pm, it took like 5 minutes. The livechat works fast, there is no one chatting right now.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 29, 2008)

I tried quoting and resending the pic and all sortsa stuff, but finally just tried a reply...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

heres this weeks fort pics...

i know you damn potheads love a good fort!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> heres this weeks fort pics...
> 
> i know you damn potheads love a good fort!


Haha great job, building forts are fun, lol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

sometimes i think i have more fun than the girl does, but then again im high!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

damn, looong ass fridayy night, i need this, BUMP


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Nov 29, 2008)

i remember when i used to live with my parents i would wake up in the morning and go out by our fireplace and everytime my dad would leave me a roach there i was always like "alright wake and bake", those were fun times, never got to smoke with him tho, that kinda sucks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is my new Billie


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm awake and I'm baking! Brownies actually.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice Billie Miss!!

Wake n Bake for me.
Kids are on the road and headed back North, I am beat! 
Now it is time to relax and Bake.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

Im awake but out of bake


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

damn I havent seen a grafix bong in sooo long...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Here is my new Billie


 *Nice stuff..
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Nice Billie Miss!!
> 
> Wake n Bake for me.
> Kids are on the road and headed back North, I am beat!
> Now it is time to relax and Bake.


*
See we've adapted our Aussie terms..
Love our international friends.. 
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I smoked a fatty bowl, naked, in a pool, halfway on an inflatable floaty shark thing yesterday morning, I'm kinda proud of it.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I smoked a fatty bowl, naked, in a pool, halfway on an inflatable floaty shark thing yesterday morning, I'm kinda proud of it.



Aw come on now, you had your socks on.....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

nah, totally buck neckid, it was pretty fun xD


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

The poor, poor shark....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

lol, it was an inflatable shark, see through too; and it had a cup-holder.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

sup fluffy, long time no toke


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I totally disagree. I think you and I have been toking (albeit not in contact) all week.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

haha thats true


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

but yeah, I was out in palm springs. what'd you do for thanksgiving?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

Got high, didnt go to dinner with the fam, shit is too weird for me


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

What shit?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

lol family shit is always weird. +rep for being normal


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree families can be weird, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

lol chiceh is normal too! +rep for all!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hard booze......owww... yuck !... owww*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 30, 2008)

Goooood Mooooooorning RIU. Wake n Bake it's Sunday AM here in NYC and yes of course it's fecking windy so no start gazing again. Hmmmmm, guess I'm gonna put on the thinking cap later and try to see if I can setup the scope in the truck, and point it out the moon roof. OK, that's later, now I'm gonna toke toke and more toke. Talk at ya'all later, it's Dinky Donuts time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

6:45 am here Just coffee and smokes for now that kids are still here ,And Im not going outside its tooo cold .

The kids go home today , Its suppose to snow then rain all afternoon so I'll be dropping them off at Noon ,, at 1pm I'll be home and getting stoned


----------



## bark (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeaaahhhhh....
wake n bake is the only way man!
i always bake in the morning.. it makes the rest of the day so much better and sometimes even longer
I usually just bake and watch stoner movies on this site, it has most of them... so you can enjoy watching and bakin while wakin'
its worth checkin out.. 

http://www.justoned.com


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2008)

Wakin n bakin.... Can I take the heat? Damn right i can take the heat. 3 days before Thanksgiving with 14 ppl coming, I canceled it!!! I CAN TAKE THE HEAT.... 


Now the fallout is something else..... 



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Why did you cancel it ?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ohhhh ! Shoot me... Morning guys..... my brain hurts... haven't had hard booze in a while... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

What's up folks? Waked and baking here.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Wakin n bakin.... Can I take the heat? Damn right i can take the heat. 3 days before Thanksgiving with 14 ppl coming, I canceled it!!! I CAN TAKE THE HEAT....
> 
> 
> Now the fallout is something else.....
> ...


*So, you're on everyones shit list for christmas..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Morning Twisty ..I just went down in the basement where My troll of a future brother in law lives and smoked a fat bowl with him so I could get stoned .. With the kids here and them getting big Im going to have to HIDE to toke up ..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty ..I just went down in the basement where My troll of a future brother in law lives and smoked a fat bowl with him so I could get stoned .. With the kids here and them getting big Im going to have to HIDE to toke up ..



I know this day is coming for me too. My daughter has no idea, but then again she is only 6. I just hope she doesn't smell it on someone else and say "you smell like mom & dad, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I know this day is coming for me too. My daughter has no idea, but then again she is only 6. I just hope she doesn't smell it on someone else and say "you smell like mom & dad, lol.



Mine are 6-7-8 They are not dumb..I light incense and they ask why? I say to cover my cigarette smoke ..and the 8 yr old reads everything , so I need to watch when Im on here and they are here too... Oh well They are going home in 3 hrs i gotta drive them before the storm sets in


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Mine are 6-7-8 They are not dumb..I light incense and they ask why? I say to cover my cigarette smoke ..and the 8 yr old reads everything , so I need to watch when Im on here and they are here too... Oh well They are going home in 3 hrs i gotta drive them before the storm sets in


We have a storm watch on here for today. Seems like it gong to be a bad storm. 

Ya kids are not dumb, thats for sure.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, but my place is so sweet, they won't say a word  



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Morning everyone! Wake n Bake here!

I can sympathize with the kids....I had 3 nosy boys...very nosy!!! Mr. Sunny and I made a rule early, early on....Our bedroom is that, OURS. No entry, ever. We also gave them the same respect with their bedrooms. I believe every parent needs their own room, even if they don't smoke, just to be able to escape the madness when needed...To this day, my children are grown, they still know that my bedroom is off limits.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! Wake n Bake here!
> 
> I can sympathize with the kids....I had 3 nosy boys...very nosy!!! Mr. Sunny and I made a rule early, early on....Our bedroom is that, OURS. No entry, ever. We also gave them the same respect with their bedrooms. I believe every parent needs their own room, even if they don't smoke, just to be able to escape the madness when needed...To this day, my children are grown, they still know that my bedroom is off limits.




Thats how I was raised ,,Not allowed in my parents room.. That was that ..

My mom never snooped in my room because she said she was afriad of what she might have found ..Little did she know I kept all my goodies in the shed ,,and as I grew up I left them in my car in the yard ..In fear if she found it she would toss it


----------



## shadowace (Nov 30, 2008)

Kick start hell! It makes me wanna never get outta bed! I really need to get on the sativa bandwagon here. I just grow indica better and since I got cancer it helps the pain best because the sativa high gets into my brain and the indica high gets into my whole mind and body therefore I am out of pain. God's way. Peace Happy Holidays and God bless!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats how I was raised ,,Not allowed in my parents room.. That was that ..
> 
> My mom never snooped in my room because she said *she was afriad of what she might have found* ..Little did she know I kept all my goodies in the shed ,,and as I grew up I left them in my car in the yard ..In fear if she found it she would toss it


LOL. I used to say that all the time! I would not look in their rooms because I was afraid of what I may have found! The bedroom rule does work... It gave me sanity during rough times.

Everyone is getting storms today? I feel like I am in a convection oven, it is hot and windy....GROSS!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! Wake n Bake here!
> 
> I can sympathize with the kids....I had 3 nosy boys...very nosy!!! Mr. Sunny and I made a rule early, early on....Our bedroom is that, OURS. No entry, ever. We also gave them the same respect with their bedrooms. I believe every parent needs their own room, even if they don't smoke, just to be able to escape the madness when needed...To this day, my children are grown, they still know that my bedroom is off limits.



Morning Sunny. We have 2 places off limits in the house for our daughter. The basement (where I grow) and the garage (where we smoke). 
She has seen me cleaning out my bong and has asked what is that. I told her it was a vase, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Sunny. We have 2 places off limits in the house for our daughter. The basement (where I grow) and the garage (where we smoke).
> She has seen me cleaning out my bong and has asked what is that. I told her it was a vase, lol.


Oh Chiceh you just brought back memories for me! When I was a teen my older brothers smoked and they would hide all their stuff in the drop down ceiling. One day coming home for dinner, I walked in the house and my parents were sitting there at the table and there was a bong in the center of the table with daffodils in it! I looked and just kept walking...My Dad was waiting on my brothers......he smashed that bong into a thousand pieces...To this day, I don't know why they displayed it as a vase, pretty funny though.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh Chiceh you just brought back memories for me! When I was a teen my older brothers smoked and they would hide all their stuff in the drop down ceiling. One day coming home for dinner, I walked in the house and my parents were sitting there at the table and there was a bong in the center of the table with daffodils in it! I looked and just kept walking...My Dad was waiting on my brothers......he smashed that bong into a thousand pieces...To this day, I don't know why they displayed it as a vase, pretty funny though.


Ya childhood stories are great eh? I have 2 older brothers and could tell some good ones, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya childhood stories are great eh? I have 2 older brothers and could tell some good ones, lol.


Yeah they are, it is weird though, I feel like it was just yesterday!

I have to go feed my new baby cockatiels...They are wining and if I let them keep crying they will wake up the big birds...I am not ready for that. I can't wait for the hand feeding to end so I can adopt these 2 little babies out, they are soooo cute and are becoming very nice lil birdies! Oh, I named them Rum and Coke...it seemed to fit them

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 30, 2008)

No bakey for me, out and don't get hooked up till tomarrow. 

Oh well, need these breaks every once in awhile so I don't get burned out.

(If you could look up 'burned out' in the dictionary, they would have my picture.)

Ah well, maybe I hang out with you guys I can catch a contact........


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> No bakey for me, out and don't get hooked up till tomarrow.
> 
> Oh well, need these breaks every once in awhile so I don't get burned out.
> 
> ...


Aw that sucks puffy, sorry to hear. Nothing stashed somewhere for time in need? I do that just in case, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, finished off my stash yesterday. Step son came over, and we go SO HIGHHhhhhh. But now I am out, and destitute.

I MITE be able to scrape up some resin outta the bowl..... But it still won't last long enough.

Worse part is, I have temporarily given up drinking, and I can't even do THAT!

Ok, I am gonna stop whining now.

What you up to this morning, Chiceh?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Yeah, finished off my stash yesterday. Step son came over, and we go SO HIGHHhhhhh. But now I am out, and destitute.
> 
> I MITE be able to scrape up some resin outta the bowl..... But it still won't last long enough.
> 
> ...


Well my day will consist of me not wanting to clean the house, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

Aaawwww man, I just found out that a kid my kids grew up with OD'ed on fucking coke last night. That shit sucks, dammit. FUCK  

Wake and bake for sure now !!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Aaawwww man, I just found out that a kid my kids grew up with OD'ed on fucking coke last night. That shit sucks, dammit. FUCK
> 
> Wake and bake for sure now !!!


Sorry to hear this missmoffit. That does suck.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

We're still trying to figure out what happened. I guess he had been in a fight (not his normal type of thing) and had a knot on his head. This bites.........


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 30, 2008)

MissH - Oh hon, I feel for you. I just recently lost a good friend to meth, it is sad, so sad. Bless your heart.



Chiceh- I'm gonna hide out from housework with you. I am on another forum, and a discussion about the bill tryin outlaw horse slaughter has come up, so I will be at that bitch all day anyhow. (I support the bill, but most so-called horse lovers don't, they support horse slaughter.)
Back into the fray, dear friends.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're still trying to figure out what happened. I guess he had been in a fight (not his normal type of thing) and had a knot on his head. This bites.........


Sorry to hear....might of been the head trauma that ended his life. It may be a case of murder if a fight was involved...Wow, that is terrible. My sons went through one death with a friend. It really fucked them up. Death is hard to deal with for our young ones. I feel for you.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> We have a storm watch on here for today. Seems like it gong to be a bad storm.
> 
> Ya kids are not dumb, thats for sure.


*Morning Chiceh.... You send that shit here and I'll have to spank your butt..... no kiss-ass for you...... Hmmm..spanking chiceh might not be bad..woo hoo.... as vette would say.Bow chicka bow wow.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn I almost missed it, spanking time, lol


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Can we tie you up? Makes it so much more fun....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh My....I go to make a PBJ and come back to tying Chiceh up?!?!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Oooh, peanut butter. 


Kinky.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Oooh, peanut butter.
> 
> 
> Kinky.


That it can be....if spread in the right places...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out my 2 babies. (rescues) They are starting to get big. They are 20 days old today.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Nov 30, 2008)

All together now....


AWWWWWWWWW....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

One more...I am showing off, he is gaining weight.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Can we tie you up? Makes it so much more fun....


Hell ya, I prefer leather, lol. 



Sunnysideup said:


> Oh My....I go to make a PBJ and come back to tying Chiceh up?!?!!


Where you going?...........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hell ya, I prefer leather, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you going?...........


No where Ma'am....I will be submissive.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No where Ma'am....I will be submissive.



Whew, I don't think I could handle puffy myself, lol.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

no one can take me down.

*gets taken down*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> no one can take me down.
> 
> *gets taken down*


What, your pants got taken down? I am confused?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

haha, I remember when kids got pantsed when I was younger. that was always funny xD


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Nov 30, 2008)

Morning all, just took the girl to work, now its time to bake


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

I still have 1.5 grams from last night, I'm gonna go smoke now too.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What, your pants got taken down? I am confused?


* As I told fluffy... don't expose your naughty bits... we'll kick them..
* 


nirvanaphreak24 said:


> Morning all, just took the girl to work, now its time to bake


*Happy reefer day to you..... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

reefer day is like your un-birthday, it's every godamn day of the year 
hoooooraaah for reefer day!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

just woke up, hit some weed, NFL is on, damn i love sundays


----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 30, 2008)

fuck i have to work today -.-
i woke and boke about 20 minutes ago hehe


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

jeez wtf, work on a sunday!!!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

lol I like that word boke. excellent replacement for baked. and it keeps the rhythm of the phrase

wake n bake
woke n boke

+rep for unknowingly changing the world.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoo Hoo.. Im home ,, Got the bowl packed ,, The kids are at their house and my Loft is stinking Like Berrys ,,,, HIJACK


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

shazam. korvette is back. wassup vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> shazam. korvette is back. wassup vette?




Me............ Im on my way to Getting HIGH ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

nice. me too, but a little later today. how was thanksgiving for ya?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> nice. me too, but a little later today. how was thanksgiving for ya?



It was nice , Thanks and yours? We had a turkey and a ham .. and a ton of sides


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

I got to see cooking methods from the 1800's, my family always breaks out some dusty ass cookbook that looks like it could father time.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

good mornig RIU...time for my morning toke...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

good afternoon nug toe


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

lol nug-toe. what's with people posting feet on RIU?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

good afternoon to you as well sir...

yeah some peeps got a green thumb..............I have green toe!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know it started with GOGROW pokin fun at fdd, then it caught like wild fire...I think it was response to all the weener shots the girls had in their sigs..


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea i remeber that, it was kinda stupid tho, but the feet is funny, cause its makin fun of them


----------



## funkdocKT (Nov 30, 2008)

just came down from the wnb sesh...time to go back into the cosmos with the lunch time b-legit


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm just laughing at the whole "nug-toe" remark. xD


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

it was a good one.....Im gonna make copies and hang pictures of the elusive "nug-toe" all over my city...it'll catch on like indecline


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

Lazy day bakin' break. I'm takin a break from sitting on the couch and smoking so I thought I sit in here at the computer and smoke for a while now.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

it's a good change. I do it all the time xD


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Who Is Harry Crumb .??????????


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

idfk, who?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

John Candy....rip


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

John Candy..........isn't he?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

Jinx Sunny, you owe me a coke


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

jinx misshester, you owe me a never play jinx.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

*shoots fluffly the sign of the evil eye* Now you're Jinxed Fluff, take that........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is your coke Miss...

Can I jinx someone for a beer?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

If I had a beer it be all yours by all means Sunny


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If I had a beer it be all yours by all means Sunny


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

heh, no words. just three hugs. that's friendship.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> heh, no words. just three hugs. that's friendship.


You betcha!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 30, 2008)

I know what she meant.  back.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know what she meant.  back.


I knew you would know!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

99 bottles of beer on the wall.. 
99 Bottles of beer,,
Take one down
pass it around 
98 bottles of beer on the wall ...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

98 bottles of beer on the wall.. 
98 Bottles of beer,,
Take one down
pass it around 
97 bottles of beer on the wall ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

97 bottles of beer on the wall.. 
97 Bottles of beer,,
Take one down
pass it around 
96 bottles of beer on the wall ...



Shots on the house


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 30, 2008)

96 bottles of beer on the wall.. 
96 Bottles of beer,,
Take one down
pass it around 
95 bottles of beer on the wall ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 30, 2008)

I drank the rest . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2008)

Good morning. I'd rather think than drink so...

95 algorithms on the wall
95 algorithms
work one out
turn it about
94 algorithms on the wall



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

Run Bambi Run...

Today is the opening day for Deer Hunting 


Im Hunting wabbit


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2008)

Hunting makes fishing look EXCITING and ACTION PACKED!!



out. :blsmoke;


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

I dont Hunt ,,I buy my meat at the supermarket...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Hunting makes fishing look EXCITING and ACTION PACKED!!quote]
> 
> LMFAO, kinda like comparing golf vs. bowling spectating.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 1, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> CrackerJax said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting makes fishing look EXCITING and ACTION PACKED!!quote]
> ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

94 grams of bud on the wall
94 grams of bud
take a Zag
an a bud out the bag
93 grams of bud on the wall


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 1, 2008)

morning everyone, wake and bake........fookin internet was down so it made me late, did I miss anything fun?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 1, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> morning everyone, wake and bake........fookin internet was down so it made me late, did I miss anything fun?


Mornin Miss.
No, nothing exciting going on, not at all.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

morning miss, have a good weekend? i have great news...my NYC Diesel is a male, now im gonna pimp him out and get some NYC DxNorthern Lights!!!! that ought to shorten that strechy NYC and make it more managable.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 1, 2008)

My weekend was boring, it was nap day both days 

We got snow, and it melted and made ice and then snowed some more on top of it.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hi guys/gals....I'm back... all fuzzy after 2 X 40 pounders of rye and vodka... shit I don't bounce back like before...... Thank god for puffables....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing worse than that first snow shovel digging down and making that unmistakable sound of hitting ice underneath instead of pavement....arghhh!!! Ahhh, the memories, they keep me awake at night 



out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

we finally have snow that stuck here. i was out for my monthly all night babysitter(sad i know, i only get out 1 night a month. damn single parenthood) went to the city, partied and danced all night, and got fucked up like a soup sandwich.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 1, 2008)

MY husband and I used to get one or two kid free nights a year, woo hoo, talk about party down......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

this is what i looked like at about 5:30 am sunday...

holy huge pupils!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just made Turkey Soup.. Its really good too..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Just made Turkey Soup.. Its really good too..


*There you are.. ... Boy I was thinking about turkey soup last night..Thats what I love about turkey time..boil the bones and make primo soup. Mmmm ! What you been up too.. ?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *There you are.. ... Boy I was thinking about turkey soup last night..Thats what I love about turkey time..boil the bones and make primo soup. Mmmm ! What you been up too.. ?*


Hey Twisty . Nothing much , Took the kids home yesterday been relaxing , Cleaning house , getting ready to get the tree, Taking care of ChinaCat, She is having surgery on the 23rd so X- Mas will be a quiet one this year,, That should be fun with 3 kids jumping around .. And in between all that smoking some bowls ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

sup guys, I'm working out early today, I gots a hot date


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 1, 2008)

good morning stoners...this is the earliest I've been up in months!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty . Nothing much , Took the kids home yesterday been relaxing , Cleaning house , getting ready to get the tree, Taking care of ChinaCat, She is having surgery on the 23rd so X- Mas will be a quiet one this year,, That should be fun with 3 kids jumping around .. And in between all that smoking some bowls ..


*Wow... All my love to your lady.. Hope nothing serious.... holiday boo boo's suck..... glad you had a good family time....... 
Sites slow AGAIN today...... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> sup guys, I'm working out early today, I gots a hot date


So I guess you got that rubber repair kit ,,, Cool ..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2008)

damn you guys get up too early


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2008)

Call me crazy but I like to get up around 4:30 and go outside and soak in the pre dawn morning..... then I scurry off to bed again before the sun actually appears .. Screw the SUNrise!! ... I just won't give it the satisfaction....


Besides, I then get to double bake...toasty dog cuddles...mmmm



out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 1, 2008)

right...Im smoking myself back to sleep


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> sup guys, I'm working out early today, I gots a hot date


*how hot? *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

*The best buzz is when you get up at 4:00am to have a piss...you smoke a joint go back to bed, and when you wake up the stone is great... nothing beats a pre dawn high.... Like camping when you're out at 4 -5 am poking the fire and smoking a twisty... all is right in the world..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The best buzz is when you get up at 4:00am to have a piss...you smoke a joint go back to bed, and when you wake up the stone is great... nothing beats a pre dawn high.... Like camping when you're out at 4 -5 am poking the fire and smoking a twisty... all is right in the world..... *


*your my hero....*


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

heh, I like "by the fire" bowls. with a cup of cocoa.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> heh, I like "by the fire" bowls. with a cup of cocoa.


*Damn right.... some puffs are just at the right moment... 6am in a small boat bobbing on the lake casting for bass while smoking a doobie...*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So I guess you got that rubber repair kit ,,, Cool ..


rofl ... nice


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

420weedman said:


> rofl ... nice



I thought it was cute .. Thanks


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay, whuzzup guys?

Still no bakey here, must wait till tomarrow. GOD I gotta grow my own!!!

One of my favorite buzzes was at the river, with the kids playin and me and the hubby kicked back after gorgin on campfire food and smores and catchin one..... Gotta wait till the summer to enjoy those again.... Snuggled up at the fire buzzes ain't bad either, tho.... Oh, and cocoa, MUST have cocoa.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

BONNAROO

Fathers Day Weekend 
Manchester, Tn 

www.Bonnaroo.com


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> BONNAROO
> 
> Fathers Day Weekend
> Manchester, Tn
> ...


*LOL... vette the Bonnaroo poster guy... does sound great though... Not too many good outdoor events left... we used to have a St Jean de Baptist day weekend concert with 250,000 people sleeping out under the stars on the side of Mt. Royal..
Love those festival shows...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL... vette the Bonnaroo poster guy... does sound great though... Not too many good outdoor events left... we used to have a St Jean de Baptist day weekend concert with 250,000 people sleeping out under the stars on the side of Mt. Royal..
> Love those festival shows...
> *



Well This Fest is aprox 100,000 People ,, Its the Best time . Come Jan 1st I start counting Days .. Feb will be the 1st line up anouncement ,Then they add on from there ... You should go ,, Get your passport,,


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

i went to Underground Sound 4 this year...close to 10,000 wristbands sold. shit was fucking bannanas! i spent almost a grand and smoked 2 oz's, one big mac and one white rhino.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well This Fest is aprox 100,000 People ,, Its the Best time . Come Jan 1st I start counting Days .. Feb will be the 1st line up anouncement ,Then they add on from there ... You should go ,, Get your passport,,


*From the line ups you've posted, it seems a good deal that a lot of major acts show up.. sometimes big shows have a multitude of small OK acts.. but like getting Pearl Jam..etc.. its a better show...*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> i went to Underground Sound 4 this year...close to 10,000 wristbands sold. shit was fucking bannanas! i spent almost a grand and *"*smoked 2 oz's, one big mac and one white rhino.*"...*


*And a partridge in a pear tree.................. *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And a partridge in a pear tree.................. *


all the various dope there, i wouldnt be surprised. seriously, there were so many people selling this or that; if you were there trying to make a buck, you had a bad weekend.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Vette has me wanting to go to bonnaroo . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2008)

Will Danny Bonaduce be there? I'll go if he's going 



out


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ive been wanting to go for some time now too. but being an only parent greatly limits the amount of without-the-offspring outings, especially when theyre more than a single night. i can usually pull off one or two weekends a year tops, and i go to LA every year to visit friends so that eats one weekend.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

Waked and baked .. mmm

Woke up this morning around 4:00 in time to hear the rain comin down. Lying there with the windows open snuggled in bed.... snuggles. As I lie there still dreamy, I realize that my last 15 plants are out there in the rain without their roof on! 
There's nothing quite like running buck naked through the rain in the dark. And cursing, yes there was some muttered utters. EXHILERATING!!! HEART ATTACK!! 

Double bake .. snuggles .. mmm ... better...getting better 



out


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 2, 2008)

Mornin Everyone

Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Wake and blah...... No more hard booze for me......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 2, 2008)

Awww, poor Twisty! I hate those mornings...Dry mouth, spinning head, nausea, YUCK!
Stick with Mary, no blahs with her. Hope you feel better.
 
*Y!!!!*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

morning all. that sucks twisty, thats why i only drink about 4 times a year. it takes that long for me to forget.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

Always drink a big glass of water before going to sleep if you've been drinking. Oh yeah, and get a hooker..... that never hurts.



out.


----------



## shadowace (Dec 2, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Waked and baked .. mmm
> 
> Woke up this morning around 4:00 in time to hear the rain comin down. Lying there with the windows open snuggled in bed.... snuggles. As I lie there still dreamy, I realize that my last 15 plants are out there in the rain without their roof on!
> There's nothing quite like running buck naked through the rain in the dark. And cursing, yes there was some muttered utters. EXHILERATING!!! HEART ATTACK!!
> ...


Purchased me a new bong yesterday, wake and bake this morning, then like your story, I realize as I look out at the new fallen pristine snow that my FUCKING ROTTWEILER HAS FLED THE COOP AND BROOK HIS CHAIN "AGAIN"!!!!! I was like awwwww fuck!!! Now I gotta go out in -9 degree F weather with 1.5 feet of snow on the ground and run his ass down and I got cancer and a both my hips replaced!!!!! Not to mention it being 5am!! and dark as hell! Thank God for my killer purps! My buzz was destroyed by the time I caught the fucker and then it was back inside to quickly regain my beloved morning pain regimine! Not to mention check on the purp ladies in the ole bloom room, and my clones of course with are under veg atm. Peace and God Bless!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, to be honest, it was 62 degrees for my run. You had it worse.. 







out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

*The occasional frosty is fine, thats the 1st hard booze in maybe a year.. and its been since sunday and I still feel like something that should have been buried last week... look like it too ! Plus to add injury to insult I've got to march off to the store..shit 3 stores... God help me......*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> and get a hooker..... that never hurts.


 
what fishing got to do with this???


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning everyone, wake and bake. 

Twisty, been in the hooch have we? 

Sunny how was the weekend with the kids?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> what fishing got to do with this???




Dude.... Are you trying to get me in treble?? 



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

treble and not bass?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

Or Pickerels in a barrel perhaps??


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Dude.... Are you trying to get me in treble??
> 
> 
> 
> out.


 
good, i thought i was too high and no one would get it, teach me to not have faith in you guys


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

*oh no...no lighter...how am I to wake and bake....I'm devastated..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

Here Tips, pick one. then let's get to blazing


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *oh no...no lighter...how am I to wake and bake....I'm devastated..*


stove...watch your eyebrows though!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

i saw your taskbar in that pic miss....are you a myspace whore??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes I have a myspace, but I don't spend much time there. It's mostly for keeping in contact with friends that have moved away and neices and nephews, stuff like that.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

its okay to admit it, its the first step...

yeah, seeing as most of my friends live kinda far, and have lives, its a good way to keep in touch. i use it for promoting events too, i can send countless digital flyers for free, fuck the printers.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

my bowls almost cashed and i have lots of work today...thats a double whammy


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

*got it....ahhhhh*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a ton of housework to get done today. The house had a spit shine on it for thanksgiving and now it just looks like spit. Blah, it sucks to be the "maid"...........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

i am maid, mom, dad, breadwinner, buttwiper, chef, chief entertainer, head bowl smoker(i said BOWL!!), and one bad motherfucker. hear me roar!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

oh yeah, and late for work!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

*it's a little early for all that....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Good Morning folks ............... Burning a bowl..Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *oh no...no lighter...how am I to wake and bake....I'm devastated..*


*Start rubbing sticks (not that stick !!) together........*



misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a ton of housework to get done today. The house had a spit shine on it for thanksgiving and now it just looks like spit. Blah, it sucks to be the "maid"...........


*I don't get my con friend..he's anal about sweeping his cell and stomps mud all over my WHITE carpet..... I just don't need this....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ............... Burning a bowl..Cheers


*Morning.... whys everyone yelling for ??......... Shhhh Broken twisty under repair...... Lets see if this hairy dog works......... gulp..gulp... burp.!! Nice stomach.... down boy.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 2, 2008)

*speaking very softly*
Good Morning Vette! How is your weather today?


----------



## barrgemike (Dec 2, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a ton of housework to get done today. The house had a spit shine on it for thanksgiving and now it just looks like spit. Blah, it sucks to be the "maid"...........


I feel ya, my nephews got to our bathroom wall with crayons 
Idk how i'ma get that shit off. *flamethrower*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

*My 1st & last birthday party we'd drawn a target and was shooting spoons of ice cream at the wall... crayon marks..... ?? How do you get a hand print off your ass......... 48 years later......... Stupid no ice cream at walls rule...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 2, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> I feel ya, my nephews got to our bathroom wall with crayons
> Idk how i'ma get that shit off. *flamethrower*


Baking soda!!!! It works! Just take a damp rag and dip it into some baking soda and it will come off.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

Then take some baking soda and put a dash in a film canister .. add some water and shake .. turn upside down and stand back 



out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 2, 2008)

crackerjax, that's so old. make a dry-ice bomb.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

That's a no shit, but he'll have the baking soda in his hand FFS!! 



out.


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess.... how you been?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning Bump as usual, how yall doin


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

peanut oil removes crayon, or peanut butter or you have no oil. It also takes gum out of hair, good to already know when the time comes.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm swingin the stick, dee dee dee, I'm kickin the can down the road... how bout u?



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

SICC";1700169]Morning Bump as usual said:


> peanut oil removes crayon, or peanut butter or you have no oil. It also takes gum out of hair, good to already know when the time comes.


*Hi miss.. sicc.. et al... missed you guys/gals when I went to OZ..
Not my smartest 3 days...
*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

Doin good, jus chillin before work  cant wait till Friday, PAY DAY


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

lunch bake...err, break!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ham & cheese with Lettuce and Mayo..and a coke for lunch


A few bowls of Hijack for dessert


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

i had tubed chicken knuckles(hot dogs), coffee, and starting on a bowl...
and as usual, im kicking ass at work...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

haha i get high all day at work, all my co workers blaze haha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

im self employed so i run to the "hardware store" all the time, or tellthe customer i "gotta run and do a bid". i stays high


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

SICC";1700285]Doin good said:


> Ham & cheese with Lettuce and Mayo..and a coke for lunch
> A few bowls of Hijack for dessert


*Just roasted some chicken legs for chicken salad sandwichs at supper.. love the old stand by's.. BLT... chick/egg salad..*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> im self employed so i run to the "hardware store" all the time, or tellthe customer i "gotta run and do a bid". i stays high


*And come back smelling like a forest fire...*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

Well its every two week byut ya, haha i see what you sayin


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

If I smoke and then have to interact with people, I use Acne Co. DOPE AWAY spray.



But always keep a can of COP AWAY just in case ..









out. :blsmoke;


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

COP AWAY


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

*since cold weather is here I sahev been smoking inside more and my room reeks of dankness...what is good for getting rid of the smell....I have tried febreze, but that doesn't seem to do anything...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ham & cheese with Lettuce and Mayo..and a coke for lunch
> 
> 
> A few bowls of Hijack for dessert


*hey vette...bonnaroo tickets go on sale dec 4th....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey vette...bonnaroo tickets go on sale dec 4th....*




Yea ChinaCat told me as I was cooking dinner ,,Im checking it out now ,, Whooo Hooo Thanks though ,, Good looking out


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea ChinaCat told me as I was cooking dinner ,,Im checking it out now ,, Whooo Hooo Thanks though ,, Good looking out


[FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]





[/FONT][FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]It's official! The 8th Annual Bonnaroo Music & Arts Festival is now confirmed for June 11- 14, 2009. The four-day music and camping festival will once again be held on our beautiful, 700-acre farm in Manchester, TN, 60 miles southeast of Nashville. 

We'll be announcing our spectacular 2009 line up and more in late January/early February. Stay tuned to [FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]*www.bonnaroo.com*[/FONT] and look for our email announcements for all upcoming festival information and more. We're looking forward to seeing everyone down on the farm in Manchester for yet another unforgettable Bonnaroo Music and Arts Festival!





[/FONT][FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]





[/FONT][FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]In celebration of the holiday season, beginning this Thursday, December 4th at 12:00 PM eastern, we will offer a festive holiday pre-sale for all 2009 Bonnaroo Music and Arts Festival tickets. 

Pre-sale ends on December 31st, so take advantage while you can and give the gift of Bonnaroo this season! Visit [FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]*www.bonnaroo.com*[/FONT] for more information.





[/FONT]


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Morning...12 hours sleep...feel more human......yawn......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning...12 hours sleep...feel more human......yawn......*



Hey Twisty ........... How ya feeling now ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Twisty and Vette. Glad to see your feeling better Twisty!

Wake n Bake


----------



## locoman610 (Dec 3, 2008)

G Mornin all, it's a beautiful day not baked yet but the kid leaves in 30 min for school the it's daddy's time


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty ........... How ya feeling now ?





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty and Vette. Glad to see your feeling better Twisty!
> 
> Wake n Bake


*Hi all... still a bit grim...amazed at how shitty that booze made me feel... Plus I've got a long standing appointment at hospital today...
Wish I could just stay home.... can't shake the nausea...... boy, I won't be doing that again......

* 


locoman610 said:


> G Mornin all, it's a beautiful day not baked yet but the kid leaves in 30 min for school the it's daddy's time


*Hi... everyone needs me time.... or at least leave me smoke in peace time....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning everyone, wake and bake , how is everyone today?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

9 minutes!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

until................................?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> until................................?


I am catching on to this! Until midnight Aussie time!!! Then


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> until................................?


Midnight. I always use Midnight as an Excuse to say hi in Wake and Bake!

It give purpose to smoking all those billies all day. I can pretend that I'm starting again...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning again folks .. Im getting baked ..


----------



## mick54683 (Dec 3, 2008)

well today is going to be great a little wake and bake then im going to watch freddy got fingered the funniest movie when your blazed


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning again folks .. Im getting baked ..


Hey Vette I really like ChinaCat....She is cool and has a great sense of humor! Thanks for bringing her here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 3, 2008)

mick54683 said:


> well today is going to be great a little wake and bake then im going to watch freddy got fingered the funniest movie when your blazed


That movie cracks me up, great blazing movie.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Vette I really like ChinaCat....She is cool and has a great sense of humor! Thanks for bringing her here.


Yea She is a great girl.. My Honey ... Im a Lucky guy ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

I've only talked to her once, but she was a cool chick, she didn't seem to have the jealousy hang up that some women have when their men chat online. I like her, she needs to hang out with us more.  I know she's busy teaching, an admirable profession.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 3, 2008)

good morning all. fresh bud porn in the jernal!

heres a taste...thats a size 13 shoe for reference.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've only talked to her once, but she was a cool chick, she didn't seem to have the jealousy hang up that some women have when their men chat online. I like her, she needs to hang out with us more.  I know she's busy teaching, an admirable profession.


Well I think all people get jealous too a point .. She Is an awesome person. She is The love of my life . Im a lucky guy to have her ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Im HER BITCH


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you a good wife?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you a good wife?


FUCK YEA 
Ask her ,, I do everything , laundry, clean house , cook, the dish's, I make the bed , change the sheets, I wait on her hand and foot ,, The only thing she needs to do herself is wipe her own ass and bathe herself . I take care of her every need... All she has to say is "Honey" and Im there .. Go ahead and ask her .. I'd love to see her response ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

I might add on the other hand ..I WANT FOR NOTHING .. Thanks to her ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like she's well taken care of. My hubby is good about shit like that too. When I used to work and pull 12 hour shifts he'd always come home from work and have dinner done for me when I got home. 

Now I don't work anymore so I try to take care of him instead. He gets to be the man and I do the June cleaver in jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I might add on the other hand ..I WANT FOR NOTHING .. Thanks to her ....


It is obvious you two get along great. I love watching you go back and forth on some threads....She has a good way of getting her point across in a nice/humorous way....Yup, she is cool...she fits right in around here. 
Glad to see you KNOW your a lucky man! You two make a great couple.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sounds like she's well taken care of. My hubby is good about shit like that too. When I used to work and pull 12 hour shifts he'd always come home from work and have dinner done for me when I got home.
> 
> Now I don't work anymore so I try to take care of him instead. He gets to be the man and I do the June cleaver in jeans and a t-shirt.


I do it in sweats and slippers ... I tease her that Im a "Kept" man .. But she is good too me ,, I wish I would have met her when I was 18 .. And to top it all off , My Mother LOVES her.... Thats very rare ,, My mom is a tough one to please


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

Aaarrrrggghhhh, I have to brave the cold here shorly and go pick daughter up from work, blah, we got snow the other day. 

hey Sunny, Cnn was talking about how cold it is in FL today, what's your weather like?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Aaarrrrggghhhh, I have to brave the cold here shorly and go pick daughter up from work, blah, we got snow the other day.
> 
> hey Sunny, Cnn was talking about how cold it is in FL today, what's your weather like?


Cold Miss, cold! It is 54 degrees right now, and the high will be 70's...We are in a cold front! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......bring back the summer temps!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is obvious you two get along great. I love watching you go back and forth on some threads....She has a good way of getting her point across in a nice/humorous way....Yup, she is cool...she fits right in around here.
> Glad to see you KNOW your a lucky man! You two make a great couple.


We have a good time together , She is my best friend .. I trust her with anything ,, and my kids adore her ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Aaarrrrggghhhh, I have to brave the cold here shorly and go pick daughter up from work, blah, we got snow the other day.
> 
> hey Sunny, Cnn was talking about how cold it is in FL today, what's your weather like?



Start up the bike .. LOL wear a scarf.. and gloves


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> and my kids adore her ..


i think thats why im terminally single, i cant even let myself get interested in a woman unless i can see her with my daughter.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 3, 2008)

o man....its way too early...

trying to toke myself back to sleep...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

No bike today  I'm pimpin the big ass truck. 




korvette1977 said:


> Start up the bike .. LOL wear a scarf.. and gloves


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning yall


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

Almost noon here, but morning.......


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

haha, it only 9:19am here in Cali


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Its 12:20 here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 3, 2008)

11:20 here....


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 3, 2008)

man, I've been dry for a couple days now. shit sucks.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

its 1:50 here !


----------



## Consciousness420 (Dec 3, 2008)

haha you have another two hours and thirty minutes until lift off!!!
yea, wake and bake is the best, especially when its the weekend and u got shit to do.. best wake and bake is ice bong then toast up some chocolate chip ego waffles with syrup and milk, turn on the computer and get online and play some Battlefield 2142!! rock on


----------



## edux10 (Dec 3, 2008)

my main guy dont have any but that lets me see what eveyone else gots. 

Smoking Southeren Haze, OG yesterday, OD Bluberry lastweek and Blue TNT. We will see what this week brings in.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Got some Banana Kush right now  just finished my bubba kush


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Purple Urkel is tasty! I have some OG kush too. I like the Urkel!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Urkle is alright, how is that OG treating you


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1706591]Urkle is alright, how is that OG treating you [/QUOTE]

Puts me to sleep like Kush usually does. I like to mix it with my Haze


----------



## flatrider (Dec 3, 2008)

dam people love there kush strains..


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

flatrider said:


> dam people love there kush strains..


It's just the "in" strain right now, when people get tired of it we will see a new one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Smoking some " Haze" A friend dropped off a sample ,, Looks good , smells great , Tastes awesome .. Nice couch lock stoned high.. Im liking this ..


----------



## flatrider (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Smoking some " Haze" A friend dropped off a sample ,, Looks good , smells great , Tastes awesome .. Nice couch lock stoned high.. Im liking this ..


DAm nice buds you have there looks like the stuff i can in canada, never know the strain name though! I thought haze was a sativa up High then a couchlock?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

flatrider said:


> DAm nice buds you have there looks like the stuff i can in canada, never know the strain name though! I thought haze was a sativa up High then a couchlock?



Im stoned ..... I dont feel like running a marathon.. I feel like not doing anything.. wait a few more hits


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Back from hosp.. what an event..damn place is like a mile in every direction..... got to go for tests..at 9 f*****g o clock at night WTF..... Some CPAP thingy... someone here was talking about that before......*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

MMMMMM haaaaaze . . .


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Back from hosp.. what an event..damn place is like a mile in every direction..... got to go for tests..at 9 f*****g o clock at night WTF..... Some CPAP thingy... someone here was talking about that before......*



Yep China knows all about that thingy....


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

whens a ok time to start sampling off a floweing plant ? 4 wk 5, 6 ?
im getn anxious!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep China knows all about that thingy....


*Apparently I'm dying from "Sudden Infant Death" at 54.... talk about a day late and a dollar short... Now all I need is for the Dr. to sign a MM card form..... Don't want to go to bed looking like a f*****g Borg.... smoke and sleep or get on Borg equipment and sleep...Hmmm..seems fairly clear to me which is best...*


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 3, 2008)

*Smokin a fat ass blizzie of some white widdow.*
*Got it from a friend, pretty good shitt.*
* I smoked a little less then half and I'm stoned*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Apparently I'm dying from "Sudden Infant Death" at 54.... talk about a day late and a dollar short... Now all I need is for the Dr. to sign a MM card form..... Don't want to go to bed looking like a f*****g Borg.... smoke and sleep or get on Borg equipment and sleep...Hmmm..seems fairly clear to me which is best...*


Sleep apnea eh? I wish I had social healthcare like you.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Yeah we're lucky..if not for it I'd have been living in a box about 7 surgeries ago.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah we're lucky..if not for it I'd have been living in a box about 7 surgeries ago.....*


Yeah I hear you I owe at least 10K in medical bills. Insurance is bullshit too if they don't want to pay for a procedure, the hospital has to eat part of the cost. Of course if you don't have insurance the hospital will bill you for every penny. 

I know social medicine is better b/c I recieved military dependent benefits when I was younger. Now I pay for private insurance and the quality of care is lower while the cost is MUCH higher.

Maybe I should move to Canada, got couch space twisty?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Sleep apnea eh? I wish I had social healthcare like you.



Yes our Health Care rocks eh?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Can't complain..8 major ops..1 year+ in hosp.. cost $0. 

I'll get the cat off the sofa.........
*


----------



## bongedman9898 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think moving to canada would not be a bad idea iz thinks im going to someday


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

420weedman said:


> whens a ok time to start sampling off a floweing plant ? 4 wk 5, 6 ?
> im getn anxious!


https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Smoking some " Haze" A friend dropped off a sample ,, Looks good , smells great , Tastes awesome .. Nice couch lock stoned high.. Im liking this ..


Mmmmm, yum. Looks like some of the bud we're smoking Korvette...


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yes our Health Care rocks eh?


I have a Canadian friend. I took his sister to the hospital once and it was awesome. Nothing like a crappy american ER . . .


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I have a Canadian friend. I took his sister to the hospital once and it was awesome. Nothing like a crappy american ER . . .


We have a pretty good public hospital system in Australia...well in Queensland, not sure what the other states do.
Basically it is free. You can take Private medical cover and use Private hosptals, but why bother when you get the same or better treatment in a free public hospital?
I spent six weeks in there once having 5 separate operations to remove MRSA infected bone from my femur. They used some highly restricted anti-biotics and lots of surgery time, but it was still all free. To top it off, the surgeon doing the work was a world leader in his field.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


lol, yea ... show me where that is in there.

ive been all through it and havent seen any thing on sampling buds 5 weeks in


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

*the ironic thing is the US spends more per person on healthcare than either england or canada...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the ironic thing is the US spends more per person on healthcare than either england or canada...*


Pretty sad eh?


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 3, 2008)

we phail so hard at that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

*phuck yes we do.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Folks ,, Its 30 degree's outside and its gonna rain then Snow today.. Seems like a good day to stay in and do nothing,, well I'll do some laundry and try to get the tractor put away I wont be needing it till spring


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

1 hour and 52 minutes...better do another chop incase I smoke my last billy before then...

Morning you folks in the NY type time zone!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish I could wake n bake today, could really use it. Oh well, I have to wait until later. Smoke on you guys and think of me with each hit, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> We have a pretty good public hospital system in Australia...well in Queensland, not sure what the other states do.
> Basically it is free. You can take Private medical cover and use Private hosptals, but why bother when you get the same or better treatment in a free public hospital?
> I spent six weeks in there once having 5 separate operations to remove MRSA infected bone from my femur. They used some highly restricted anti-biotics and lots of surgery time, but it was still all free. To top it off, the surgeon doing the work was a world leader in his field.


*Having had 3 hip jobs those sort of bone infections are common..not me though..I had a friend they took the joint out 3x and left his leg hang free till better... spooky stuff..*



tipsgnob said:


> *the ironic thing is the US spends more per person on healthcare than either england or canada...*


*Problem with US is the Drs. make all the $$..*



korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ,, Its 30 degree's outside and its gonna rain then Snow today.. Seems like a good day to stay in and do nothing,, well I'll do some laundry and try to get the tractor put away I wont be needing it till spring


*Morning all... might get crappy here too..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Having had 3 hip jobs those sort of bone infections are common..not me though..I had a friend they took the joint out 3x and left his leg hang free till better... spooky stuff..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China Has one of those Cpap machines..LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> China Has one of those Cpap machines..LOL



So does my hubby, it's like sleeping with Darth Vader eh? lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wish I could wake n bake today, could really use it. Oh well, I have to wait until later. Smoke on you guys and think of me with each hit, lol.




I got ya covered Chiceh...... This bowls for you ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 4, 2008)

hello all you wake and bakers....this thread always pops up when Im trying to go to bed..I stay up too late


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> China Has one of those Cpap machines..LOL





Chiceh said:


> So does my hubby, it's like sleeping with Darth Vader eh? lol.


*Wow.. more common than I though..I'll google it latter and read up..but I can't even sleep wearing a t shirt..how in gods name do you sleep in a snorkel....*



korvette1977 said:


> I got ya covered Chiceh...... This bowls for you ..


*Do one for me vette..since Nov, about 20th, I've smoked one g of crap Dec 1st... please arrive today..... stupid camel caravan....... cross a desert in 3 days and takes weeks from province to prov... It will be worth the wait... so I hear.. Good price too, for good..I said I wasn't going to spend limited $$ on crap this month..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wow.. more common than I though..I'll google it latter and read up..but I can't even sleep wearing a t shirt..how in gods name do you sleep in a snorkel....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Do one for me vette..since Nov, about 20th, I've smoked one g of crap Dec 1st... please arrive today..... stupid camel caravan....... cross a desert in 3 days and takes weeks from province to prov... It will be worth the wait... so I hear.. Good price too, for good..I said I wasn't going to spend limited $$ on crap this month..*


Well I sleep right next to her ,,One time I woke up to pee , and she had just got the mask, I woke up and thought fucking Alien was laying next to me .... It blows air up your nose . I wanted to use it to pump weed smoke up mine ,she would not let me ..

I hope your package arrives today...What time does the mailman come ? do I have the time if I left now ...LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I sleep right next to her ,,One time I woke up to pee , and she had just got the mask, I woke up and thought fucking Alien was laying next to me .... It blows air up your nose . I wanted to use it to pump weed smoke up mine ,she would not let me ..
> 
> I hope your package arrives today...What time does the mailman come ? do I have the time if I left now ...LOL


*Blow up nose... great...so do I fart all night..?...Got lungs the size of teabags...airs got to go somewhere......
Mailman..he never went to the Paul Revere delivery school.. 9:00 am - 5:00pm..which sucks living on 4th floor.. down...0...up. down...0..up...
*


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 4, 2008)

morning yall. i am waked and baked .

I have a cpap, but i do not use it. I though about hooking my vape up to it, did some reading and found out that the sensors on the inside can get messed up. ould be awesome tho


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good Morning! its almost friday...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> morning yall. i am waked and baked .
> 
> I have a cpap, but i do not use it. I though about hooking my vape up to it, did some reading and found out that the sensors on the inside can get messed up. ould be awesome tho


Great minds think alike


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 4, 2008)

forgive my ignorance, but what is this cpap machine?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> forgive my ignorance, but what is this cpap machine?



Its for people who have sleep apnea (problems sleeping)


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> morning yall. i am waked and baked .
> 
> I have a cpap, but i do not use it. I though about hooking my vape up to it, did some reading and found out that the sensors on the inside can get messed up. ould be awesome tho


*So if sensor is screwed do I float around like a zepplin..*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> forgive my ignorance, but what is this cpap machine?


*For sleep apnea..(stop breathing at night, in spurts)....sounds fun eh..sudden infant death for none infants..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers,  


My hubby is on the CPAP too. When he first got it, I flopped over in the middle of the night and my hand hit that mask and hose and I thought a fuckin alien was in the bed. I went flying out of bed heart beating a million miles an hour.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Woo Hoo...twisty Zepplin... when the bonk breaks..Stairway to mailbox... Ima putz song.... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 4, 2008)

has anybody checked out that "i have an offer for the right person" thread?? fucking riot...last night it was growing faster than i could read it. laugh a fucking minute.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers,
> 
> 
> My hubby is on the CPAP too. When he first got it, I flopped over in the middle of the night and my hand hit that mask and hose and I thought a fuckin alien was in the bed. I went flying out of bed heart beating a million miles an hour.




LOL look back 8 or so post's


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq




lol, yea ... show me where that is in there.

ive been all through it and havent seen any thing on sampling buds 5 weeks in


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning everyone. 

I don't know if I should bake...I have to be at work at 3pm...At a loss on this one! 
I can't just sit here for 6 hours and not bake, but, if I do I will be leftover for work...Decisions, decisions....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 4, 2008)

Girl, go ahead and bake, you've got 6 hours to come down, shit I used to bake on my way to work and at every break


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I don't know if I should bake...I have to be at work at 3pm...At a loss on this one!
> I can't just sit here for 6 hours and not bake, but, if I do I will be leftover for work...Decisions, decisions....


Smoke for a hr ,, Then take a nap for 2 hrs wake up and feel brand new ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like she thought a bunch of potheads were going to tell her NOT too smoke ,,,LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

I am filling a bowl...

I will take a lil nap before I go in... 
I do love the first buzz of the day, really I am doing my boss a service. If I didn't bake now I would be grumpy later....yeah, this works for me!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Like she thought a bunch of potheads were going to tell her NOT too smoke ,,,LOL


You are good!! I was looking for someone to tell me it was okay.
I knew I could count on you guys!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

China And i are heading To NYC on Sat To Go on the Intrepid http://www.intrepidmuseum.org/ 

Then have lunch with my Mom and See the tree at Rock center and do a little shopping ... .. The weather looks ok a little cold but its always warmer in the city

Of course I'll be taking tons of pictures


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

MORNING!!!!!

Wake N bake! Happy Friday everybody!!

I love being 10 hours ahead of GMT!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Like she thought a bunch of potheads were going to tell her NOT too smoke ,,,LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so high................Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

damn Gryphonn, dont you ever read previous pages ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am so high................Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



In under ten min.. must be good weed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 4, 2008)

Sunny, now doesn't that feel better? I knew it would .....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> In under ten min.. must be good weed


It is VERY good. I just harvested it a few weeks ago, and, it is delicious!!



misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, now doesn't that feel better? I knew it would .....


I feel like me again....now I hope they don't call me in early, D'oh!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

420weedman said:


> damn Gryphonn, dont you ever read previous pages ?



Not on a thread that is this long! What'd I miss????


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

what ever you do dont go back and look, i asked you the same thing twice over the past 5 pages after you quoted something i wrote


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

420weedman said:


> whens a ok time to start sampling off a floweing plant ? 4 wk 5, 6 ?
> im getn anxious!


This one weedman? Me? Sidetracked? Nooooo.....

Wasn't it in the FAQ? 

Why not trim a little and let it cure a bit, then dry it and try it. You'll know how potent it is getting at least. The gurus tell me it's a good idea to test a little every week or so once your plants have been budding for a few weeks or more.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Like she thought a bunch of potheads were going to tell her NOT too smoke ,,,LOL


*Gee... some people.....*



korvette1977 said:


> China And i are heading To NYC on Sat To Go on the Intrepid http://www.intrepidmuseum.org/
> 
> Then have lunch with my Mom and See the tree at Rock center and do a little shopping ... .. The weather looks ok a little cold but its always warmer in the cityOf course I'll be taking tons of pictures


*Don't forget... scratch twisty was here.....*



420weedman said:


> what ever you do dont go back and look, i asked you the same thing twice over the past 5 pages after you quoted something i wrote


*Stoners do that after reading 1 page...what were we talking about....*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

"This one weedman? Me? Sidetracked? Nooooo.....bongsmili e

Wasn't it in the FAQ? 

Why not trim a little and let it cure a bit, then dry it and try it. You'll know how potent it is getting at least. The gurus tell me it's a good idea to test a little every week or so once your plants have been budding for a few weeks or more."

cool man ... maybe ill take a nug 2 nite 
i didnt see it in the harvesting section... i guess as long as you can see trichs it'll be enuf to do somethin when you smoke it ? .. either way it'll be the first time i smoke my own plant.. just want to make sure i wasnt completly wasting it

and twistyman ... yes very true


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

I am having a stoner moment myself.
The search function doesn't work that great....A few months ago I read somewhere where this guy was drying his buds by wrapping them in newspapers and then wrapping them with wire. He had pics to go with it, and now I want to try it and I can't find that thread anywhere.....I knew I should of saved it, but I procrastinated and now it is lost into the abyss.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am having a stoner moment myself.
> The search function doesn't work that great....A few months ago I read somewhere where this guy was drying his buds by wrapping them in newspapers and then wrapping them with wire. He had pics to go with it, and now I want to try it and I can't find that thread anywhere.....I knew I should of saved it, but I procrastinated and now it is lost into the abyss.


*I used news paper layers in a suitcase for years... works good for airy buds because it compresses them.... just air daily...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I used news paper layers in a suitcase for years... works good for airy buds because it compresses them.... just air daily...*


I am going to try that. I have one last plant, and it has sativa like qualities so the buds are airy. I am going to wrap them up like logs and secure it with twine and I will check it daily. Thanks Twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am going to try that. I have one last plant, and it has sativa like qualities so the buds are airy. I am going to wrap them up like logs and secure it with twine and I will check it daily. Thanks Twisty.


*Change paper daily too.... After hanging this year and paper before I don't really mind either... As long as you GOT pot to dry... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Twisty ... When making Beef Wellington Do you kill the cow first .. or do you cube it live ...?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

*mmmm...beef wellington...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wake, bake ............. feast..*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2008)

mmm hash


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

*cornbeef??.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2008)

hahaha naw, but thats sounds goood


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

*with eggs...mmmmm*


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 4, 2008)

I was gonna breed a strain of weed called hash brown, then make hash out of it and call it hash brown hash


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2008)

You gotta skillet burn the hash tho....crispy  mmm



out.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

one local deli makes this fucking awesome breakfast hero..
its got eggs, roast beef, homefries, sauted onions and cheese!
its do die for !!! literally ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im making my girl a Cake .. Its a surprise ,, Just Because ...


Pictures shortly .. Who's Hungry ? GOT MILK .........................


----------



## flatrider (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im making my girl a Cake .. Its a surprise ,, Just Because ...
> 
> 
> Pictures shortly .. Who's Hungry ? GOT MILK .........................


LOL I have some pictures in my head how this is going to turn out


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

flatrider said:


> LOL I have some pictures in my head how this is going to turn out



I think it looks good .. Let it cool and I'll add the frosting 
















Now for the flip

















Hows that looking eh..?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 4, 2008)

Yo vette, watch out you don't eat the fecking thing before she gets home, why with you hitting the bowl there. hehe


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo vette, watch out you don't eat the fecking thing before she gets home, why with you hitting the bowl there. hehe




Nah I'll let her get the 1st piece


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Cake Almost Finished 











But it looks too plain .Let me see what I can come up with ... Hmmmmm


Here we go BAM


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cake Almost Finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit man ... nice harvest 
what kinda nutes you feed that bitch ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 4, 2008)

oooooo chocolate.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

My Baby is getting CAKE tonight


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 4, 2008)

lucky girl
i love cake especially cup sized ones


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> lucky girl
> i love cake especially cup sized ones



I'm  making Cup cakes tomorrow .... Got Milk ?


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 4, 2008)

a whole gallon!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> a whole gallon!


Wet down a few mugs and put them in the freezer ,, Tomorrow we will do cupcakes and Bowls ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im making my girl a Cake .. Its a surprise ,, Just Because ...
> 
> 
> Pictures shortly .. Who's Hungry ? GOT MILK .........................


*got milk??*




remember those days?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My Baby is getting CAKE tonight




*Have you tried the cheese cake frosting...tastes good..then sweet OD..but worth it... Awww sprinkles... Tube some white spelling baby cakes..kiss-ass*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Have you tried the cheese cake frosting...tastes good..then sweet OD..but worth it... Awww sprinkles... Tube some white spelling baby cakes..kiss-ass*




I have Cream Cheese frosting for tomorrows Bake & Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

*I could bake all day, but in reality from scratch is more $$'s then mixes..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I could bake all day, but in reality from scratch is more $$'s then mixes..*



I have nothing to do till the weather becomes 50 outside ,, Then Back to work for me (prob March-Early april) Why not make treats ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 4, 2008)

got lube?..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> got lube?..


Slapping that thing again.. I guess your date the other night did not go so well eh ..


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Slapping that thing again.. I guess your date the other night did not go so well eh ..


 
haha.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Vette!!!!

I LOVED MY CAKE!!!!!!

My sweetie is #1!!!!!

Thanks handsome, I love you soooooo much!



Your  ChinaCat

 Sorry!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know why, but for some reason I really want cake right now...........


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

mmmmmmm, caaaaaaaake


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Vette!!!!
> 
> I LOVED MY CAKE!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Room #17 down the hall..checkout is at 11:00am...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Room #17 down the hall..checkout is at 11:00am...*



So last night I made China, Pasta with meat sauce and a nice cake , we had dinner and set a date for 8pm (after Jeopardy), So Im at my desk and watching jeopardy and smoking a bowl.. At 5 min to 8 .I go brush my teeth and get naked ,, and CHINA Is FAST Asleep...WTF... Oh well We have a date today for 4pm... No cake till afterwards this time ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So last night I made China, Pasta with meat sauce and a nice cake , we had dinner and set a date for 8pm (after Jeopardy), So Im at my desk and watching jeopardy and smoking a bowl.. At 5 min to 8 .I go brush my teeth and get naked ,, and CHINA Is FAST Asleep...WTF... Oh well We have a date today for 4pm... No cake till afterwards this time ...


*Ha ha..shot yourself in foot,.. (long)... next time try COFFEE cake.. Orrrrrr...... ice
babycakes...but nibble, don't bite.... stuffed shrooms..

Morning vette...et al..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

She was wiped out , Im not mad .. I'll just wait, in 8 hrs i'll be into some flesh...


----------



## locoman610 (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL Mornin All. not baked yet 30min till kid leaves for school then dads off to his happy place. Ya know I got to say the morning crowd always gets a chuckle out of me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

We are off to NYC in the morning .. Im excited I cant wait to get on The Intrepid again

http://www.intrepidmuseum.org/


----------



## alice d (Dec 5, 2008)

woked n boked

good morning


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning all, i woke up extra early to vomiting offspring. an hour of cleaning and bathtime before even coffee or herb....its time...*flicks lighter*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all, i woke up extra early to vomiting offspring. an hour of cleaning and bathtime before even coffee or herb....its time...*flicks lighter*



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

*Soo woke up to mount (wet) etna... spewing.... always a crowd pleaser in the morning....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, and i felt like a dick too. im not very good at getting shocked awake, so i started off yelling. and in between coughing and throwing up she looks up at me and says cute as shit, "sorry daddy". so yeah, i immedietly felt like an ass, said sorry back and got a barf-kiss from a 2yr old. were cool now, but i need to work on my hard starts.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

*Thats something out of your control... Like with my poor sleep issues..I wake up ready to eat glass some days.. even the cat won't screw with me in the morning..takes a few minutes to get a grip... then its happy o..almost) twisty..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

You gotta love kids I know Im the same way I fly off the rafters then relax .. My girls make me crumble


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Went to the Gunshop to get One of China's Guns fixed .(It broke while I was using it of course ). So the guy says oh sure we can fix it ..leave it and it'll be 3 weeks .. I say ok and do that .. Well That was just over 3 MONTHS ago... Fucking jerk. So now that everyone is gone .Im going to go Play with it a few min...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

i just felt aweful; here she is sick, something totally out of her control. and i yell because im a crabby-ass when i get up. and she tells ME sorry. i felt like a grade A asshole


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Its bad ass ... I love this thing ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 5, 2008)

locoman610 said:


> LOL Mornin All. not baked yet 30min till kid leaves for school then dads off to his happy place. Ya know I got to say the morning crowd always gets a chuckle out of me.


Good Morning, nice to see so many Dads out here!
Wake n Bake



alice d said:


> woked n boked
> 
> good morning


Morning
Woke n Boke



SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all, i woke up extra early to vomiting offspring. an hour of cleaning and bathtime before even coffee or herb....its time...*flicks lighter*


Morning Slik. 
You are such a good Daddy!



Twistyman said:


> *Thats something out of your control... Like with my poor sleep issues..I wake up ready to eat glass some days.. even the cat won't screw with me in the morning..takes a few minutes to get a grip... then its happy o..almost) twisty..*


Sunny wakes up HAPPY, everyday! As the day progresses I tend to turn into Sunny the Bitch.
Morning Twisty



korvette1977 said:


> You gotta love kids I know Im the same way I fly off the rafters then relax .. My girls make me crumble


Morning Vette. Have fun on the Intrepid, sounds like a good time. 

Wake n Bake!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Works fine...................... Now I gotta clean it and put it away ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 5, 2008)

Vette, that is Chinas'??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its bad ass ... I love this thing ....


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2008)

hey all, waking n' bakin' with my new glass piece from gasscity


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

poplars said:


> hey all, waking n' bakin' with my new glass piece from gasscity


Post a link.. 

Good prices? 
fast shipping ? 
Quality ?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

mornin sunny. realization has hit my neck of the woods in the form of SNOW....i hate winter....


vette, that is a thing of beuty. id love to send a days wages worth of ammo thru it, i dont get to play to much....im not allowed.


----------



## alice d (Dec 5, 2008)

one more toke than its of to the grocery store what a nightmare

should of ate something first


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

alice d said:


> one more toke than its of to the grocery store what a nightmare
> 
> should of ate something first


wake n bake is the only time i can smoke on an empty stomach, otherwise i get ill. i have other stomach issues though.


----------



## alice d (Dec 5, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> wake n bake is the only time i can smoke on an empty stomach, otherwise i get ill. i have other stomach issues though.


bummer bro

but im starting to think i'll wait an hour or 2
just to stoned to walk in public

god damn headies


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mornin sunny. realization has hit my neck of the woods in the form of SNOW....i hate winter....
> 
> 
> vette, that is a thing of beuty. id love to send a days wages worth of ammo thru it, i dont get to play to much....im not allowed.


 I remember the 1st Day I met China , And shetold me she had a tec-9 I was almost floored .Im a gun fanatic. Her Dad owned a sporting goods store ,,China Has a few CHOICE Pieces .. All legit and legal


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh Slik, a day of vomiting kid, I feel for you, I remember those days, it's not fun, but since she's only 2 the grouchy dad thing will slip out of her mind. Don't beat yourself up over it, you only grouched at her, pop in her favorite DVD to keep her from moving around a lot, she'll be fine. 

Wow China has guns  I've always wanted to learn to shoot, I've only touched a gun once, when I was a kid at camp, (yeah they tried to teach 3rd graders to shoot skeet, ok then) . She really is quite a gal isn't she? 

Morning everyone else,


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh Slik, a day of vomiting kid, I feel for you, I remember those days, it's not fun, but since she's only 2 the grouchy dad thing will slip out of her mind. Don't beat yourself up over it, you only grouched at her, pop in her favorite DVD to keep her from moving around a lot, she'll be fine.
> 
> Wow China has guns  I've always wanted to learn to shoot, I've only touched a gun once, when I was a kid at camp, (yeah they tried to teach 3rd graders to shoot skeet, ok then) . She really is quite a gal isn't she?
> 
> Morning everyone else,



Yea China Comes from a Hunting Family . She told me she NEVER shot a gun before , SO we go have lunch and a few drinks . and then go hit a shooting range , we rent a 9mm and start shooting paper body targets .. Well China's First whole first set, Every shot was a KILL shot...... I actually thought she was bullshitting ,, She is a natural.. a very good shot.. 

Ive been messing with guns since I got my 1st 22 at 12 yrs old ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 5, 2008)

One of these days, I'm going to make a trip out to your state to visit my girl that lives near you, then I want to come visit you guys, maybe China and you can teach me to shoot. I think that would be exciting. 

I can shoot a bow and arrow, my bro and I used to screw with those when we were kids, I'm pretty good with a BB gun too, we always took one camping, get drunk then sit around the fire and try to shoot a can.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats cool.. Your friend is 45 min- 1 hr from here ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 5, 2008)

I know, that's pretty cool. I can camp where she lives and ride during the day. It'll be a bike trip for sure, since I love my bike and I'm having withdraw symptoms now. I hate winter. YUK


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea China Comes from a Hunting Family . She told me she NEVER shot a gun before , SO we go have lunch and a few drinks . and then go hit a shooting range , we rent a 9mm and start shooting paper body targets .. Well China's First whole first set, Every shot was a KILL shot...... I actually thought she was bullshitting ,, She is a natural.. a very good shot..
> 
> Ive been messing with guns since I got my 1st 22 at 12 yrs old ..


*When I was young I was in all the air/army cadets..militia etc..did a 6 week rifle course at St. Jeans armed forces base... fired m16's, Fn's, SMG's..good shot, but now I hate guns..too many innocents get killed.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know, that's pretty cool. I can camp where she lives and ride during the day. It'll be a bike trip for sure, since I love my bike and I'm having withdraw symptoms now. I hate winter. YUK



There is a GREAT place to go and drive around ,Lots of bikers and such 

its nearby 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Wallenpaupack


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*I have not really shot a gun since the military taught me how to kill people...except my potato gun.......*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *When I was young I was in all the air/army cadets..militia etc..did a 6 week rifle course at St. Jeans armed forces base... fired m16's, Fn's, SMG's..good shot, but now I hate guns..too many innocents get killed.. *


aw dont take it out on the guns, after all they dont pull the trigger by themselves


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you own a firearm now .. Stock up on ammo .. The New President is looking to raise the tax's 500% on guns and ammo


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

I have lots of ammo, gun sales are crazy right now


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

i want a glock .45, i gotta see if i can talk my buddy out of state to buy one for me


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

I want an AK-47 that is a serious insurgent weapon dude. Would be fun to shoot. And a 30-06 as well.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I want an AK-47 that is a serious insurgent weapon dude. Would be fun to shoot. And a 30-06 as well.


I have a lever action 30-06 Like the riflemans


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a lever action 30-06 Like the riflemans


Yeah makes them very simple and reliable too. WW II standard issue.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey neighbor, can I borrow a bullet for my gun, i heard some prowlers last night in the street. 


Once again and with the KINDEST of intentions, the poor will not be able to defend themselves..... if what you say is true.



out.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy shit. This thread is ridiculous. So fill me in on the most recent convo going on? Sounds like a good one. I'm poor. I'll defend myself. We have one advantage...the streets. 'Nough said.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Kodank Moment said:


> Holy shit. This thread is ridiculous. So fill me in on the most recent convo going on? Sounds like a good one. I'm poor. I'll defend myself. We have one advantage...the streets. 'Nough said.



Tripping Billies ..................


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cupcakes ... China Told me NO MORE SWEETS .. So I'll take a break, I'll be getting pastries in NYC tomorrow So I agreed ..Hee Hee Canolli's are great Well here are My cupcakes


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

i just smoked like an hour ago .. and now ill kill for one of those cupcakes !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

how did you make those. was it
with weed butter


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i just smoked like an hour ago .. and now ill kill for one of those cupcakes !!!!!!!!!!!


 Still have 1/2 that cake i made yesterday too ..look back a few pages


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

mmmm do they have weed in there vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Broozer Bud said:


> how did you make those. was it
> with weed butter




Land O lakes Butter lightly salted


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> mmmm do they have weed in there vette?


No i dont cook with weed ..I smoke it , Then cook shit to eat afterwards


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No i dont cook with weed ..I smoke it , Then cook shit to eat afterwards


Well you know you can put your weed in there . . .


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

thats smart i feel ya


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

[youtube]dqSM2rfeWD8[/youtube]

You put your weed in there!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Well you know you can put your weed in there . . .



Not my weed Bro.. I put that in my pipe .. Or bowl or bong or vape .. never in a meal


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Not my weed Bro.. I put that in my pipe .. Or bowl or bong or vape .. never in a meal


I hear you I was just reminded of an old Rob Snider skit.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey all, time to fire it up work is all done for the weekend!. Woot Woot!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

*Happy start to weekend Chiceh....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey all, time to fire it up work is all done for the weekend!. Woot Woot!



About time ,,,How ya been..? Here this ones lit


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Happy start to weekend Chiceh....... *



Hell ya, fire it up. I just picked up my new boots, man they are wicked and warm too, lol. It is getting cold here, I hate it already, lol. 



korvette1977 said:


> About time ,,,How ya been..? Here this ones lit



I am good, great actually now it's FRYDAY!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*mmmm...you guys are smoking marijuana....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm...you guys are smoking marijuana....*


 No The marijuana is smoking and we are inhaling the smoke


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No The marijuana is smoking and we are inhaling the smoke


*rofl...........................*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

we didnt start the fire , its been burning since the worlds been turning


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm...you guys are smoking marijuana....*



What are you going to do about it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What are you going to do about it?


*I guess I will join in...you bunch of heathens....*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

Everyone now, fire it up. 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=gnAVXMZ0940&feature=related


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

pick it 
pack it
fire it up


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hits from the bong . . . .


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Hits from the bong . . . .



I am doing just that, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*ok...I guess I will give it a try.....*


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok me too..............


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> ok me too..............



Hey Mattso, what's up? How you doing? Are you still smoking your harvest?


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey Mattso, what's up? How you doing? Are you still smoking your harvest?


thats finished. grow more though. I gots a journal.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

just woke up from a nap too much kush . . .


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 5, 2008)

wake and bake is the best, you can never go wrong with a 24hr waffle house near by


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 6, 2008)

Yaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnn. Good morining RIU, it's the weekend so Kilobit gets to wake n bake in a few, got to brush my teeth first though. Taking a ride to the beach to see if I can get some pics. Talk at you all later......


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 6, 2008)

WAAAAAAAKE AND BAAAAAAKE!!!!!I want to see some pics I havent been to sleep from yesterday, but i just smoked 1/3 of a nasty blunt i had left over form yesterday and man i am wasted, i took a puff of my grow before, but i am getting low and dont got another coming till 12/15....... and thats just harvest time... Wow i am rambling high!!!

Have a Blessed Morning!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 6, 2008)

Good Morning folks ,, Its 5:30 am .. China and I are Outta here in about an Hr .We will be on our way To NYC .. Have a great Day .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ,, Its 5:30 am .. China and I are Outta here in about an Hr .We will be on our way To NYC .. Have a great Day .


*Morning...
You and China have a great time....Waaa !!.. 1 of my babies is all droopy....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning...
> You and China have a great time....Waaa !!.. 1 of my babies is all droopy....*




Thanks Twisty .. We will .. Im getting stoned now ,, cause I wont be smoking again till I get home tonight


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 6, 2008)

If you don't do a whopping dose of good ganja budder once or thrice you do not know what you are missing.

I would not have believed it until i tried it. Total different buzz 12 hours plus lasting. Special good if you need to go where it is difficult to smoke.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time. 



KiloBit said:


> Yaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnn. Good morining RIU, it's the weekend so Kilobit gets to wake n bake in a few, got to brush my teeth first though. Taking a ride to the beach to see if I can get some pics. Talk at you all later......





korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ,, Its 5:30 am .. China and I are Outta here in about an Hr .We will be on our way To NYC .. Have a great Day .





Twistyman said:


> *Morning...
> You and China have a great time....Waaa !!.. 1 of my babies is all droopy....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

Chiceh  what's up girl?

Morning everyone, wake and bake


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh  what's up girl?
> 
> Morning everyone, wake and bake



What's up Missmoffit, how you doing today?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

It's cold here, I'm sure not as cold as at your house though. Got a light dusting of snow, just enough to have wet sloppy dogs all day 

Yesterday I saw some crazy dude riding a crotch rocket down the highway, it was 19 degrees (F) out. Psycho ........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Morning ladies....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

Everybody, twist - twist  Hey Twisty, what's up? 

Whatever happened to Puff the magik dragon? Haven't seen her around her for a few days, hope everything is alright with her.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Aha! You spoke the magik words and she appears!

Been busy is all, and hubby took over the laptop for awhile. I shore missed you guys!

I got some friggin swag, somebody needs to turn me onto some dank dis morning......


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's cold here, I'm sure not as cold as at your house though. Got a light dusting of snow, just enough to have wet sloppy dogs all day
> 
> Yesterday I saw some crazy dude riding a crotch rocket down the highway, it was 19 degrees (F) out. Psycho ........


Ya it's cold here, not in my house though, lol. 



Twistyman said:


> *Morning ladies....... *


Morning Twisty, how you doing today? 



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Aha! You spoke the magik words and she appears!
> 
> Been busy is all, and hubby took over the laptop for awhile. I shore missed you guys!
> 
> I got some friggin swag, somebody needs to turn me onto some dank dis morning......


I can turn ya.......oh never mind its early, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

PUFF !!!  see you were missed, do you have a note explaining your absence? *taps foot* 

Glad to see you're back with us, now where is Sunny today, I swear keeping you all rounded up is a full time job !!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

IM HERE!!!! good morning everysone! i didnt think id get all my work done this week and i pulled it out in the end!! its good to see you all every morning, i look forward to it each day.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes'm I beg all apologies (Nirvana background music) I wasn't on for 10 minutes the past few days. We are tryin to figger out how to go solar by ourselves, and wind power. Then the computer messed up yesterday and we cudn't get back on.

Now, I have some children to beat, they are up and agitating me now. Grumpy dragon. Maybe I should eat them. I am a little hungry.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I can turn ya.......oh never mind its early, lol.


Oh PLEEZE don't teeze. I NEED it. Kids, and now I gotta feed horses with one arm (this autta be funny...)

Top it all off, all there is out here is swag bs.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been looking at wind / solar hybrids too. There are some web sites out there, I must not of bookmarked any, I was gonna share them with you. 

Hey Slik, how's the kid today? She feeling better?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

PM me! I am specially looking for the do-it-yourself shit.

Hay, Slik! S'up?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've been looking at wind / solar hybrids too. There are some web sites out there, I must not of bookmarked any, I was gonna share them with you.
> 
> Hey Slik, how's the kid today? She feeling better?


weve been looking at that solar/wind stuff for awhile now too. its very interesting i think. i wanna go with a combo of the two and maybe some hamsters on a wheel for backup.

the shortcake is still a lil sickie, but shees getting better. thank you so much for your concern, you and everyone else. i had her at the doc the other day and doc says everyones kids gettin sick for like 3wks straight. thank god were near the end of 3 wks.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

OK Slik, here's is what my phamicist told me. People always get sick right after Thanksgiving and Christmas, any holiday where there are gatherings. They said people who arent usually around each other get together and share their germs on holidays. 

Next family gathering, try to wash her hands a lot, that might help with the germ spreading. I'm a big fan of cleaning light switches and door knobs, those are nothing more that petrie dishes......

Poor lil shortcake, give her a hug from me, sick kids always look so tiny.......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

that makes sense and reminds me of something i wanted to sharee with you guys(mostly the parents here). i recently heard that if you put vicks on the bottoms of feet, then cover with socks before bed. it clears up most any cough within minutes. ive been doing this for my daughter the last few days and it really works.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

i harvested the top half of my girl yesterday....should i run downstairs and take you guys a quick pic? the buds started to turn purple!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> that makes sense and reminds me of something i wanted to sharee with you guys(mostly the parents here). i recently heard that if you put vicks on the bottoms of feet, then cover with socks before bed. it clears up most any cough within minutes. ive been doing this for my daughter the last few days and it really works.



On the feet you say? I do on the chest and back, never heard of the feet though.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never heard of putting on the feet either. I have heard that you should never take a child outside if they have vicks on their chest or back, it causes pnemonia. I always made sure my kids were vicks free before I had to take them out for anything.


Yes Slik, I'd like to see a pic of your nice big bud


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

*I saw a "Fifth Estate" where they were talking about vicks and those rubs the vapors being fatal to some kids...
Everything is fatal to someone...


*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> On the feet you say? I do on the chest and back, never heard of the feet though.


It Works....Good Too!



misshestermoffitt said:


> I've never heard of putting on the feet either. I have heard that you should never take a child outside if they have vicks on their chest or back, it causes pnemonia. I always made sure my kids were vicks free before I had to take them out for anything.
> 
> 
> Yes Slik, I'd like to see a pic of your nice big bud


 
yeah, i think its got to do with the menthol in vicks. if you put it on inside it feels cold.

bud porn comming right up!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

Morning everyone

Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Morning Sunny...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny...*


Mornin to you Twisty!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

mornin sunny, your just in time....look what i did yesterday on my luchbreak...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks tasty Slik! Good job! I must do my last plant today, and, I don't feel like it...Ugh.
You just gave me a boost to get off my butt and do it!
Very nice!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

see sll the bare stem below/above the buds....thats all the casualty nugs ive stolen over the last week or two!! LOL i have no willpower!! i left everything below where i stole and lowered the light a foot, im gonna leave em for a week or so.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> On the feet you say? I do on the chest and back, never heard of the feet though.


 Yep. Old remedy, it does work. Mine drink green tea and mullien at the first sign of sniffles (sweetened ONLY with honey, NEVER with sugar!) so they don't progress that far, but that works, I can vouch for it too.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> see sll the bare stem below/above the buds....thats all the casualty nugs ive stolen over the last week or two!! LOL i have no willpower!! i left everything below where i stole and lowered the light a foot, im gonna leave em for a week or so.


LOL!! I was wondering about that!!! Too funny, we all do it!
You manicured them very nice and neat.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mornin sunny, your just in time....look what i did yesterday on my luchbreak...


 
Mmmmmm. Bud porn. (slobber slobber)


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Tryin +rep Twisty and Sunny, but it says I gotta spread the luv......

Anyhow, hay ya'll!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

Good morning Puff!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL!! I was wondering about that!!! Too funny, we all do it!
> You manicured them very nice and neat.


ya know, i think taking the B buds early made the C buds get WAY bigger.

thank you, i try to trim close. that there only took 30 min too! used to be, id get a bag of leafy buds and id think they werent very good. now i grow myself and see leafy buds and i think, "that lazy prick!"


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Kinda like a bonsai, one you can smoke....


Hows dem babies, Sunny?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Kinda like a bonsai, one you can smoke....
> 
> 
> Hows dem babies, Sunny?


All of my babies are doing great. I am looking for some responsible parents to adopt my 2 little ones out. I have actually come to a cross roads in my life...I want to move back to Maryland, but, with the market the way it is, it won't be happening anytime soon. So, as you know I have been involved with parrot rescues. Well, I am really considering making this my quest in life. I am looking into starting my own non profit organization, a 501 C. I have been in contact with the largest rescue here in South Florida. She and I met and she is willing to donate her staff to me so that I can build a flight aviary. I really think this is something I am going to do. It will mean that I will have to stay in Florida, but, I think if I am staying for a cause I should and can do it!!! So here in a few months you may see my new aviary! I will keep you posted.

How are the horses?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tryin +rep Twisty and Sunny, but it says I gotta spread the luv......
> 
> Anyhow, hay ya'll!






Sunnysideup said:


> All of my babies are doing great. I am looking for some responsible parents to adopt my 2 little ones out. I have actually come to a cross roads in my life...I want to move back to Maryland, but, with the market the way it is, it won't be happening anytime soon. So, as you know I have been involved with parrot rescues. Well, I am really considering making this my quest in life. I am looking into starting my own non profit organization, a 501 C. I have been in contact with the largest rescue here in South Florida. She and I met and she is willing to donate her staff to me so that I can build a flight aviary. I really think this is something I am going to do. It will mean that I will have to stay in Florida, but, I think if I am staying for a cause I should and can do it!!! So here in a few months you may see my new aviary! I will keep you posted.
> 
> How are the horses?


*If I was a millionaire I'd get into a mess trying to help animals... I hate even seeing pet shelter ads..want to adopt them all...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If I was a millionaire I'd get into a mess trying to help animals... I hate even seeing pet shelter ads..want to adopt them all...*


Me too Twisty! So, I am using the best source I have....My Dad. He is willing to make a 'contribution' to my cause. He can help me make this happen, and, I know I have a 'way' with Parrots....It is going to happen.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

.


*Sunnys bad day at work....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

That would be so cool, if you can do it Sunny. Birds need lovin too !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Sunnys bad day at work....*


Too funny! They are Red Lored Amazons....I have one. Mine is a male, named Murphy. He is 18 years old and was given to me by a lady that was viciously attacked by him....He is one nasty birdie!!! If I ever had 10 Murphys on my head, OMG, please just shoot me!

Edit: They aren't Red Lored Amazons, but, they do look VERY similar to Red Loreds!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 6, 2008)

*finally...wake and b b bake...I'm freezing...I had to break the ice up on the pond for the cows, it's 21 degrees and I got wet.*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

You do it, Sunny! Your heart will be happy, and that is the most important thing. Go legit and you can take all your supplies off on taxes, can't you? Horse rescues can. I ain't legit, I just rescue here and there (and 2 of my 3 horses are rescues) but if and when I do go legit it will prolly focus on mustangs (like my baby boy) and so-called 'dangerous' horses. I have a real soft spot for traumatized animals. 
I heard that birds take a shoulder for a perch, and consider the person's head competition.....
Horses are great, but they think I have abandoned them....

Smooches for da TwistyMan! Muah!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Tips, what da heck is up?

Poor moo moos. I had to run the hose from the house to the horses, I haven't got my stock tank heater yet....

Anybody seen Vette lately?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, what da heck is up?
> 
> Poor moo moos. I had to run the hose from the house to the horses, I haven't got my stock tank heater yet....
> 
> Anybody seen Vette lately?


*Him and China went to NY city..to see the Intrepid...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, what da heck is up?
> 
> Poor moo moos. I had to run the hose from the house to the horses, I haven't got my stock tank heater yet....
> 
> Anybody seen Vette lately?


*morning puff...my son backed into my stock tank with the tractor and now it leaks...*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

long ass friday night, whew


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 6, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning puff...my son backed into my stock tank with the tractor and now it leaks...*


*Always something.......*


----------



## Zombi (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm high right now, going to make a frozen pizza.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

still early here in cali, bout to eat some breakfast


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been awake for 3 hours and about to puff some Kush does that count? of course it does


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 6, 2008)

aaaahh wake and vape


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> aaaahh wake and vape


 
haha, wake and vape


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 6, 2008)

Long assssss friday night. Rollin a blunt of some white widdow right noww. bout to face off on that.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

Gotta luv the weekend. I just had an afternoon nap so I get to wake n bake twice today. Woot Woot!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

haha lucky, i need to start looking into taking naps


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723319]haha lucky, i need to start looking into taking naps  [/quote]

It is a rare occasion that I get one too, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

It's the little things you appreciate....



That's a shame about your tank, Tips, I wudda been PISSED. Fortunately for me, my oldest is 3 years away from driving..... I hope prescription drugs have come a loooooonnnnng way by then......


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> It's the little things you appreciate....
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame about your tank, Tips, I wudda been PISSED. Fortunately for me, my oldest is 3 years away from driving..... I hope prescription drugs have come a loooooonnnnng way by then......


*the long spike for moving the rolls of hay went through the side, so it was perfectly round. I found a cork that fit perfect, but the cows pull it out...*
*my son's driving has been uneventful, but my daughter...that's a different story.*


----------



## tDot. (Dec 6, 2008)

Last time I wake-n-baked, we hot boxed my friends bathroom with the shower on. You could hardly see through the fog and smoke. After that, we made belgian waffles. They were delicious.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 6, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the long spike for moving the rolls of hay went through the side, so it was perfectly round. I found a cork that fit perfect, but the cows pull it out...*
> *my son's driving has been uneventful, but my daughter...that's a different story.*


Of course they pull it out, it's a conspiracy.... Or maybe a cow-spiracy....

I am scared of the idea of my youngest driving, she is wild enuff without a car.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 6, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Of course they pull it out, it's a conspiracy.... Or maybe a cow-spiracy....
> 
> I am scared of the idea of my youngest driving, she is wild enuff without a car.


*these are my daughturds first 2 cars...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude, that was a cute mini cooper, damn........


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

Who's cars where those? Yours or hers? Damn, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 6, 2008)

She seems to hit things on the right side.... get her a motorcycle, half the width, she'll be fine 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well its 11:18 Im home .. and getting stoned .. whew what a day


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Who's cars where those? Yours or hers? Damn, lol.


 *they are hers but I paid for them...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well its 11:18 Im home .. and getting stoned .. whew what a day


*Looking forward to more pics....... Sleep... O wasted one...*



tipsgnob said:


> *they are hers but I paid for them...*


*I got 3 brand new cars in 1.5 years.. 73 Astra...74 firebird, 75 Civic..
I only stopped smacking them up when I had to pay.. The only up side was the price when we were young.. the 74 bird was only $5300. new..
I got a 69 mustang GT for $200.. Now the kids bust the lamp bezel and it's $1200.....
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

Good Morning all, wake n bake time, then I have to fire up the snowblower. It snowed all night here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good Morning Folks ..How we doing today ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, wake n bake time, then I have to fire up the snowblower. It snowed all night here.


*Morning Chiceh... only need a broom here..I think we're getting hit soon...*



korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ..How we doing today ?


*Damn...I just posted a good night and you're back.. Looks like a cool sight...*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ..How we doing today ?


Morning Korv, fire it up. 



Twistyman said:


> *Morning Chiceh... only need a broom here..I think we're getting hit soon...*
> 
> *Damn...I just posted a good night and you're back.. Looks like a cool sight...*



It is really light snow, but the wind is soooo cold today. It actually hurts on your face, lol. The dogs wouldn't even stay out long this morning.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

Good morning  how are all the wake and bakers today?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning  how are all the wake and bakers today?


Just about ready to put the snow pants and gear on and get to removing some of this snow that fell last night. I need a good buzz first though, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

snow...................blah...................our little dusting pretty much went away yesterday, whew. I'd hate to have enough to use a snowblower...........yikes


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

My bowl is now full..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Check this thread out 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/138376-uss-intrepid-wow.html


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey on the other thread where you posted a couple of pics of the ship, hottest girl it might have been, i left you a reply........


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey on the other thread where you posted a couple of pics of the ship, hottest girl it might have been, i left you a reply........



Yes i seen it .. most are the pic's are posted in the Intrepid thread .. Check em out


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 7, 2008)

We had a little dusting of snow here, better than nothing. At least the pretty snow makes the cold more tolerable. Hate it when it is bitter-ass cold and no snow, no aesthetic value that way.

Got some of the CHRONIC from my stepson yesterday, ho-ray ho-ray, no swag for me today (leave that for when I run outta the gud stuff).

Try THIS if you dare, maybe it is just cuz I have been smokin rope dope that this shit is gettin me RIPPED..... But I ain't complainin.....




Tips, you need get that girl an armored TANK. Just feel sorry for everyone on the sidewalks....


Hay, Vette! Glad U back!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Puff, pass that shit over here, I ain't skirred......


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 7, 2008)

Here ya go, here ya go.

Mmmm, good, huh? Hubby got sticky fingers rollin it up this mornin. After the mid grade and downrite swag lately, this is nice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Whats Up Puff.. We have snow today too ,, but not a lot .. passing flurries .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a few hits of some skunk/northern lights hybrid left. Saving it for later on today, somking some inferior weed right now. thanks for the hit of yummy !!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 7, 2008)

Hee hee, I am up, Vette, I have definately been baked this morning.

Ya, MissH, save that for later, I gotcha hooked up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Puff,  !


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

good morning RIU....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning RIU....



Good morning


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

Good morning Vette...

So what is everyone smoking on this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Im smoking some Haze .


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

oo a nice sative to start your day?? Im gonna start with some Trainwreck. I have to stay motivated today. My bubba kush plant is lookin so hot


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> oo a nice sative to start your day?? Im gonna start with some Trainwreck. I have to stay motivated today. My bubba kush plant is lookin so hot



I did trainwreck last year i was not impressed with it ... Now ATF that shit Knocked me out on my ass everytime i smoked it


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

Trainwreck has been a top fav of mine..I have a buddy that grows it up North. It never lets me down. Smells like a box of lemonheads, and one bongrip feels like chuck norris kicked me in the head.

What is ATF??


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

I got me some nice Blueberry/Haze ground up to keep me warm right now. I can't believe how much snow we got last night and how windy it is today. Damn, when does global warming kick in? I am sick of snow and shoveling already, lol. I think I need to move to the tropics.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Trainwreck has been a top fav of mine..I have a buddy that grows it up North. It never lets me down. Smells like a box of lemonheads, and one bongrip feels like chuck norris kicked me in the head.
> 
> What is ATF??




ATF is some couchlock cali shit ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

nice..that is what im going for as well...some couch lock. All the pot out here is uppy, and sat dominant. I want some heroin weed.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 7, 2008)

some Kush and a coffee talk about couch locked. good morning all!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

Im gonna let the trichs on my white rhino plant turn 50% amber.. hopfully 1 more week!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 7, 2008)

I am gonna try growing after Xmas..... Wonder what species I should start with....

You guys made me so jealous. Happy for you, in a jealous kinda way.....


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

wake n bakey


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 7, 2008)

Hay, Mane! Whuzzup?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

nothing chillen getting ready to go to the store real quick


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

My hubby made me breakfast, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon......I feel like one of those dogs in the beggin strips commercial


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

damn I'm gonna have to go to the store now and get some thick cut bacon, eggs, cheese, oj, and a purple swish.......hmmm....maybe a cookie or some shit


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2008)

tokin out of my new piece I got yesterday 

some of this years bud next to it


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wake & Bake ... Its a way of life .......... 

I refuse to live any other way


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 7, 2008)

You mean there _is_ other ways? Scary thought.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> You mean there _is_ other ways? Scary thought.




HAH!! Your it!!




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 7, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> You mean there _is_ other ways? Scary thought.


.... _*Noooooo !!!*_


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn I'm gonna have to go to the store now and get some thick cut bacon, eggs, cheese, oj, and a purple swish.......hmmm....maybe a cookie or some shit



MMMmmmmm, now I am hungry thanks, lol. I am going to make some nice pemeal bacon (aka Canadian back bacon, lol) and poached eggs on toast.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

Good morning Chiceh!!
you know I havent even moved yet........damn wake and bake...maybe another bowl will "inspire" me...or my stomach will just kick my ass...


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

Morning Guys, happy wake and bake!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

alright just got back from the store, and cooked myself a fine lil breakfast...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm thinking about what to make for supper. Hubby wants fried chicken so I guess that's what we'll have. Mmmmmm crispy fried chicken...............(LOL, I want to see who runs out for chicken now)


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm going for some subway as soon as I can move again


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm thinking about what to make for supper. Hubby wants fried chicken so I guess that's what we'll have. Mmmmmm crispy fried chicken...............(LOL, I want to see who runs out for chicken now)



Hmmm We got $80.00 worth of Pastries from Little Italy , and Brought back a Lg Sicilian Pie also ,, and now China's Mom Has a roast in the oven .. So Ive been eating all day


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

Mmmm, beef roast with taters in with it? I'm on my way............


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mmmm, beef roast with taters in with it? I'm on my way............



Dress warm Its fucking freezing outside


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

yes it's fucking cold here too, I think it got to a whopping 18 degrees today. It's headed towards you too..........


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmm thanks guys, I should warm up the car first . . . . as soon as I can move that is.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 7, 2008)

I went out for an early dinner today. Went to Benditos and ate outside on the deck looking over the water....What a beauty of a day. I ordered Coconut Shrimp for an appetizer and then a 16oz Prime Rib...I had so much left over I brought it home for the pups! 

I will bitch this summer when it is 110 degrees here, but, for now...BEAUTIFUL. A very nice 77 degrees today with pure sunshine.....

I need to fire one up!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

how are Ozzy and Sharon doing?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> how are Ozzy and Sharon doing?


A lil too good....
I had to put the separator in their cage...
I don't want a bunch of crazy babies here!

It is all good though, I just have to make sure they don't get too much alone time. I am adding to my flock this week. I am adopting a Moluccan Cockatoo, her owner died and she is orphaned....I have the room, so she will be here hopefully Thursday. Then Ozzie will have 2 women, yikes!

How are you Miss? Whats good?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

mmm pizza


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm fine, it's cold and boring here, I already have cabin fever and it's just now december. It seems like my plants at a stand still, I can't seem to see much growth on them. I know a watched plant never grows, so I try not to look at them too much.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 7, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> mmm pizza


Hell yeah!! All day, everyday!!!



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm fine, it's cold and boring here, I already have cabin fever and it's just now december. It seems like my plants at a stand still, I can't seem to see much growth on them. I know a watched plant never grows, so I try not to look at them too much.


It is always like that, then they will spurt up! My last grow I topped because they were indoor and I like to control the height. After I did it I thought I made a mistake...nope, they still grew 4feet...
Yours will spurt, I betcha!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

I never knew growing weed would be so trying, I never have this many issues with other things. Maybe it's because I want the weed to grow so badly it's being all "whatever" on me......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 7, 2008)

I know what you mean, I do think it is because we want it so bad!

Well, Shawn (bro n law) told me today he is moving on January 4th. He has an opportunity to go to California and live with this lawyer chick he has been messing around with. So, I will have an empty nest soon yeah right!! Woooo Hooooo....BYE!! Have fun, good luck, god bless....yaddy yaddy yaddy, blah blah blah


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

but who will help protect you from the birdies?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> but who will help protect you from the birdies?


Shoot, those birds will attack him before me. I am always getting him out of jam with those birds! I have been working with a Parrot Behaviorist and he has taught me a lot. He told me last week he thinks after another month or two he will cut me loose on my own. I have learned a lot of techniques and so far (knock on wood) no bites have been rendered....to me atleast.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Burp... Canolli's and 3 layer cookies ,,MMMMMMMMMmmm Lobster tails ,, all flaky and filled with creamy goodness


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

how was the roast?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> how was the roast?



Very good but Im eating the good stuff...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

You're going to spoil your dinner, naughty, naughty


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You're going to spoil your dinner, naughty, naughty


Oh well .. I get these things 3x's a year .. Im eating them the roast can wait .. Still working on that pie too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd be waiting on the meat, I'm a carnivore, the pastries would be good movie or bedtime snacks for me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

I got some killer sauce From vincents too.. So I'll be making pasta tomorrow 

http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/vincents/


http://www.littleitalynyc.com/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

you're just a step away from being a gourmet chef, aren't you?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> you're just a step away from being a gourmet chef, aren't you?



Nah I just Love cooking .. I come from a Italian Family.. 
We all love food and love to cook


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 7, 2008)

I come from a family that enjoys eating too. In fact right now I'm being summoned to make gravy............


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

Yummy, sugar cookies are done and are being decorated now. The xmas tree is up and a few decorations set out. This was all after dusting, sweeping, mopping and vacuuming the house today. Time to fire it up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet. 


Real tree? 




out.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 7, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Sweet.
> 
> 
> Real tree?
> ...



No, I have a real nice fake one with lights already on it, lol. I am sure my dogs would either pee on, drink the water or try to eat a real tree. So this way, no need to be messing with the lights and it is up in minutes looking great!.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2008)

That's gotta be a heck of a lot easier. Well done! I can remember a few trees in our house being knocked down from our dogs!! 


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

mmm cannolis, I should go to the bakery tomorrow and pick ups some treats. I could make some weed brownies too. Mmmm pizza the gift that keeps giving


----------



## Piffonly11 (Dec 7, 2008)

theres nothing like wake and bake... brightens up your mood

<a href="http://cashcrate.com/939546"><img src="http://cashcrate.com/images/srennab/125_green.gif" width="125" height="125" /></a>


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Fucking 5 degree's outside .. WTF Damn Its Cold .. But ..Good Morning


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Fucking 5 degree's outside .. WTF Damn Its Cold .. But ..Good Morning


*-30 c..or -22f here, with wind......... on wed we're supposed to have a heatwave...
8c....42f.......... Morning folks... I'm pissed.. I can get beans from UK (approx 4000km) in 4 days...yet a money order sent to Ont.. (500km) last monday still hasn't arrived.. How am I supposed to maintain a decent addiction with service like this...
*


----------



## coll (Dec 8, 2008)

i wake and baked yesterday with some laced.... now im stuck going to work today.. no wakey bakey. sooo bored.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *-30 c..or -22f here, with wind......... on wed we're supposed to have a heatwave...
> 8c....42f.......... Morning folks... I'm pissed.. I can get beans from UK (approx 4000km) in 4 days...yet a money order sent to Ont.. (500km) last monday still hasn't arrived.. How am I supposed to maintain a decent addiction with service like this...
> *


bummer ...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Sigh. Must be a monday, eh folks?


Colder than a well digger's ass here, but no snow.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> bummer ...


*Shit.... I got some good stone, bad taste on Sat.. on Sun. I got good taste, crappy stone... same damn dealer..WTF.... $40. down the toilet.. Should stop wasting time, $$ on crap around here..*


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 8, 2008)

wake n poop is much better than wake n bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

It's a chilly ... wait let me walk outside in my bare feet and look at the thermometer..... (walk walk walk, hi squirrel, walk, walk, walk,) .... 51F here. Eeep!! (heehee)




out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 8, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> wake n poop is much better than wake n bake


Naw, that's just first. Just don't bake your poop, you'll be ok.


Hay, Jax, tell that squirrel his dumbass is supposed to be hibernating!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Hibernating? hey, they're having a bikini contest later on today!! Ever see a squirrel do a leg wax? Not a pretty picture.......



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got back from driving China to School.. Damn its brutal outside ,,,,,,,,,, and its just going to get worse later and overnight with bad weather coming in from the midwest ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL now the weatherman says its going to be 53 on wensday.... Whoo hoo shorts and tee shirt weather .... NOT


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL now the weatherman says its going to be 53 on wensday.... Whoo hoo shorts and tee shirt weather .... NOT



I wash my balls with 53 degree water.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

I met a guy once that used to live in Minnesoda (burp), who said one winter was so cold he had to use a candle to tease his "prick" out of his body to take a pee. Is that possible???? 



out.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 8, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I met a guy once that used to live in Minnesoda (burp), who said one winter was so cold he had to use a candle to tease his "prick" out of his body to take a pee. Is that possible????
> 
> 
> 
> out.



I would say so if your fat and have four inch junk.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers, it's a balmy 32 degrees here with a winter weather advisory. Good day to stay in and


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> wake n poop is much better than wake n bake


cant you multi-task? i start each and every with a wake-bake-coffee-poop, its the best, talk about out with the bad and in with the good!

morning all, i had a great saturday night! hopefully i have an equal week.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Its summer here .... To an Eskimo


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

oh no a Stool report ... aint anything sacred ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you use Methane to heat your box under the bridge? 




out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

nothing is sacred Vette, nothing.... especially here.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

i know everyone listens to bob, but anyone listen to his son kymani marley? jammin his hsit right now, its kinda a cross between reggae and hip hop definetly heavier reggae influences. its good shit


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Do you use Methane to heat your box under the bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I use an electric heater , I tapped into the light pole on the bridge above ..



SlikWiLL13 said:


> nothing is sacred Vette, nothing.... especially here.


Aint that the truth .... Hows your kid? feeling better ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm listening to the humming sound my puter makes..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i know everyone listens to bob, but anyone listen to his son kymani marley? jammin his hsit right now, its kinda a cross between reggae and hip hop definetly heavier reggae influences. its good shit



He was at Bonnaroo with Ziggy last year  Ya Mon


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

shes way better, thanks for asking. shes currently giving me the business from the next room, must be juice refil time.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

but I bet you're glad she's feeling better, sick kids are always hard, they look so tiny and you just want to take it away from them. Now go wash all those door knobs and light switches with bleach water.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> but I bet you're glad she's feeling better, sick kids are always hard, they look so tiny and you just want to take it away from them. Now go wash all those door knobs and light switches with bleach water.



Aint that the truth ,, Strip the bed , Lysol everything ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

i will miss...but i think it might be my turn, coughing alot this morning. i cant tell if its from excessive smoking saturday night(had a GREAT time BTW) or if im getting sick myself.

i got one of those rare all-night-sitters in the form of grammie saturday night. went to a dope-ass party and saw alot of my friends i dont get to see too often. great music all night(Pranksta crew DJ's Rock!!), danced my narrow white ass off most of the night, AND kinda started talking semi-serious-like with this kick-ass girl ive been diggin on lately.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i will miss...but i think it might be my turn, coughing alot this morning. i cant tell if its from excessive smoking saturday night(had a GREAT time BTW) or if im getting sick myself.
> 
> i got one of those rare all-night-sitters in the form of grammie saturday night. went to a dope-ass party and saw alot of my friends i dont get to see too often. great music all night(Pranksta crew DJ's Rock!!), danced my narrow white ass off most of the night, AND kinda started talking semi-serious-like with this kick-ass girl ive been diggin on lately.



Gotta love those kinda nights ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

Pranksters? Did you say Pranksters? They are the biker club that's near me, it can't be the same thing. 

Yes if you think you are coming down with it too, you should lysol your computer and mouse and stuff too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

ive been spoiled lately, past couple weeks ive been working 3 blocks from my house. this week im an hour away, no more executive 1 1/2 hr lunches at home. shitty. i should probably be on the road by now too... c'mon motivation!


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 8, 2008)

Fire is the only sure way. Burn it all up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

My childhood house had a room down in the basement under the stairs. If i got sick, Mom or Dad would send me down there to recover. It wasn't a big place but I like things cozy. Yah, and sometimes the drafts would be fierce at night, but it was then that I dreamed of living in the south, so that was good right? Don't get me wrong, my folks would occasionally check in on me , and that made me feel special. No matter how long I was down there (3 weeks once but smallpox is tuff stuff), Mom or Dad would bring me a new bucket and a candle. Now I am not afraid of the dark. I have that to thank them for as well.

Thanks Mom or Dad (sniff)





out.


----------



## kevin (Dec 8, 2008)

smoked a bowl, about to drive to the big city of dallas and do some christmas shopping, waking and baking and shopping. life is good


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope I use an electric heater , I tapped into the light pole on the bridge above ..
> Aint that the truth .... Hows your kid? feeling better ?


*Speaking of lamp poles..I was looking at your Intrepid pics and those HPS (I'm assuming) on the wharf, all those great lights...... Hmmm !!! Where's my saw..?

* 


korvette1977 said:


> Gotta love those kinda nights ..


*If you can survive them..I'm just now back to normal..(such as it is)...
Damn about a week to recover.....
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pransta's, not pranksters...i dont know too many bikers into techno and house music. im sure they throw good parties too though, i havent been to a biker-type event and been dissapointed. but this is a rave crew; DJ's, dancers, artists, and shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

With all the cops and cam's you would not get through 1/2 way without getting caught


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

crackerjax said:


> my childhood house had a room down in the basement under the stairs. If i got sick, mom or dad would send me down there to recover. It wasn't a big place but i like things cozy. Yah, and sometimes the drafts would be fierce at night, but it was then that i dreamed of living in the south, so that was good right? Don't get me wrong, my folks would occasionally check in on me , and that made me feel special. No matter how long i was down there (3 weeks once but smallpox is tuff stuff), mom or dad would bring me a new bucket and a candle. Now i am not afraid of the dark. I have that to thank them for as well.
> 
> Thanks mom or dad (sniff)
> 
> ...


wtf???????


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

It's 12:17 am!!! I'm late for Wake N Bake! I might even crack a Coopers Sparkling Ale while I'm at it...

Happy Tuesday everybody!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> It's 12:17 am!!! I'm late for Wake N Bake! I might even crack a Coopers Sparkling Ale while I'm at it...
> 
> Happy Tuesday everybody!



cheers ................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

Dude, can we get through this whole Monday sucks thing, or better yet, we can just skip monday all together and start living on Gryphonn's schedule? LOL


Isn't it summer in Austrailia right now?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, can we get through this whole Monday sucks thing, or better yet, we can just skip monday all together and start living on Gryphonn's schedule? LOL
> 
> 
> Isn't it summer in Austrailia right now?


 
i second the motion.....


okay, time to make the donuts....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually like mondays . Its an easy day for me ,, 
Laundry while online getting baked 
Food shopping before I pick up China 
Already did the banking at 8 am 
Get home and cook up supper and just chill till "Date" time ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

My daughter is here liking Monday, she has Monday off, so it's the last day of her weekend.  from the both of us........


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a parody Slik.... I'm okay.  Sort of (whimper) 




out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning RIU....Im off to court...WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

court, that doesn't sound good, Much Luck to you.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> cheers ................................


Hey there korvette! Morning!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 8, 2008)

its not...Its a crazy story! When it's over today I'll tell ya all about it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning RIU....Im off to court...WISH ME LUCK!



For what ? 
You got a lawyer ?
Good luck .. 
DONT bring anything with you unless you might get cuffed at the courthouse .. Pack that ass with some goodies


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Hey there korvette! Morning!!!




Hello Sir and Say Hi to the Mrs .. I left you a post in another thread ..I think hottest chic


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Just a parody Slik.... I'm okay.  Sort of (whimper)
> out.


*Different in those days...my mom had smallpox too.!.. Getting sick would get you tortured.. mustard plaster, poltice... and the ever popular enema... Plus the stop crying..I'll give you something to cry about....
Good times...sniff..
* 


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning RIU....Im off to court...WISH ME LUCK!


*Luck.....*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, can we get through this whole Monday sucks thing, or better yet, we can just skip monday all together and start living on Gryphonn's schedule? LOL
> 
> 
> Isn't it summer in Austrailia right now?


Yep!! 
It's 23 degrees celcius (73.4 F) right now and it's around 1 am. The days are about 34 to 36, but will get hotter before Christmas. Good storms in the arvo this season though. Excellent lightning shows and rains.

Pretend it's Tuesday. Sometimes I get confused when I've been up through midnight on here...I can't remember what day it is and think it's the day before...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning RIU....Im off to court...WISH ME LUCK!



Good luck Smokey...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

What are your winter temps like Gryphonn? I'm curious, it doesn't get all cold and snowy there does it?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Cring is a healthy thing. My parents made sure I was extra healthy 


Court .. brrrrr .. now that is cold.


out.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What are your winter temps like Gryphonn? I'm curious, it doesn't get all cold and snowy there does it?


Depends on where you are. Here it gets down to an extreme of about 2 degrees celcius (35F). That's a VERY cold night. Days usually don't go below 18 C (64F). We sometimes get a cold spell where the days can have a max of 15 or something and the nights 2 degrees, but not too often.

500km south and a bit further inland, the temps go down in Winter to the minuses. Like -5 (23F), but no snow or anything. The cold is mainly because of the clear days. The days can go up to 26 or 28C, but then the heat gets sucked up and the temps drop to below zero.

I worked out on the edge of the desert in Western Queensland years ago. In Winter the days would be up in the high 20s to mid 30s (86F). But at night it could go to as low as minus 8 or 9 (15F). That's a huge temperature difference.

Snow? I have *never* walked on snow . Frosted grass yes, but snow no.

In the southern states it can snow in places. But it's usually restricted to the highlands down there.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

that means you've never shoveled snow either, what a task, that shit is a lot heavier than it looks.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> that means you've never shoveled snow either, what a task, that shit is a lot heavier than it looks.


Hehehe! I've shovelled concrete and coal. Is that close? I'd hate to have to shovel snnow to get out, or let people in. I think I'd shovel the front path to the door and order in everything over the 'net through Winter. It'd be like a hibernation.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

it makes for wet sloppy dogs too. We keep a towel hanging on the back door knob to towel the dogs then they come in from rolling around in it.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

The temp has dropped to 23 now. Here you go Misshestermoffitt, this is the forecast for today from my area. Temps in Celcius of course. It looks like it'll be about 5 degrees cooler tomorrow than it has been:

IDQ1006002
CENTRAL COAST AND WHITSUNDAYS DISTRICT
Showers and thunderstorms this evening and overnight with possible flash
flooding. Oppressive conditions with light to moderate N'ly winds. Isolated
afternoon showers tomorrow with less humid SE winds. A moderate to high fire
danger.
Outlook for Wednesday ... Isolated coastal showers.
Outlook for Thursday ... Fine 

IDQ1006003
MACKAY
A few showers and a thunderstorm this evening or overnight with possible flash
flooding. Oppressive with light to moderate N'ly winds. A shower or two tomorrow
afternoon with less humid moderate SE winds. 
MIN 24 MAX 31 
UV Alert - 7:40 am to 4:10 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 16 [Extreme]
Outlook for Wednesday ... Afternoon shower. 

IDQ1006004
CAPRICORNIA DISTRICT
Cloudy, areas of rain and thunderstorms this evening and overnight. Some locally
moderate to heavy falls with possible flash flooding. Muggy with light to
moderate E/SE winds. Isolated afternoon showers near the coast tomorrow
afternoon, less humid with moderate SE winds. A moderate to high fire danger
where dry. 
Outlook for Wednesday ... Isolated coastal showers. 
Outlook for Thursday ... Fine.

IDQ1006005

UPDATED 
ROCKHAMPTON
Rain periods and thunderstorms this evening or overnight with possible flash
flooding. Muggy with light to moderate E/SE winds, less humid tomorrow with a
possible afternoon shower. 
MIN 23 MAX 33 
UV Alert - 7:40 am to 4:10 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 15 [Extreme]
Outlook for Wednesday ... Fine.

IDQ1006006

UPDATED 
GLADSTONE
Rain periods and thunderstorms this evening or overnight with possible flash
flooding. Muggy with light to moderate E/SE winds, less humid tomorrow with a
possible shower. 
MIN 23 MAX 30 
UV Alert - 7:40 am to 4:00 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 15 [Extreme]
Outlook for Wednesday ... Fine.

IDQ1006007
CENTRAL HIGHLANDS AND COALFIELDS DISTRICT
Showers and thunderstorms over NE parts this evening and overnight with possible
flash flooding. Muggy with light E/NE winds. Fine over the remainder with drier
S'ly winds. Isolated showers in the far NE tomorrow afternoon, dry over the
remainder. Light NE winds. A moderate to high fire danger. 
Outlook for Wednesday ... Fine. 
Outlook for Thursday ... Fine, hot, N'ly winds.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you guys get tonadoes there? I'm just curious, I've never really known anyone from Austrailia before. 

A friend of mine went there back in the mid 80's and stayed on a sheep farm for about 6 months. She ended up getting bit by some kind of poisonous snake ( I know you guys have plenty of those) and she came home after that. She said it was fun, but driving on the other side of the road was strange to her.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you guys get tonadoes there? I'm just curious, I've never really known anyone from Austrailia before.
> 
> A friend of mine went there back in the mid 80's and stayed on a sheep farm for about 6 months. She ended up getting bit by some kind of poisonous snake ( I know you guys have plenty of those) and she came home after that. She said it was fun, but driving on the other side of the road was strange to her.


*I think they get monsoons..where you get hurricanes... tornadoes..??
Everything there is deadly..the Brown recluse spider.. the blue ringed octopus.(the most powerful neurotoxin).. snakes up the ying yang..
theres that bird.(kiwi like, but not).. thing will rip you to pieces...
*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Monday


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you guys get tonadoes there? I'm just curious, I've never really known anyone from Austrailia before.
> 
> A friend of mine went there back in the mid 80's and stayed on a sheep farm for about 6 months. She ended up getting bit by some kind of poisonous snake ( I know you guys have plenty of those) and she came home after that. She said it was fun, but driving on the other side of the road was strange to her.


I worked one day on a sheep station. It was summer. 14 hours docking tails and crimping testicles. Got paid $50. That was in 1987 when I thought slave labour had been outlawed. NEVER again.

I don't want to brag, but we do have a pretty special country. Maybe it's because it's just a big arsed island or something. 

We get tornadoes, but they usually occur out in the scrub or desert where no-one is living. Our storms are usually fierce electrical storms with strong gusty winds. They rip roofs off and snap trees, but not with the frequency and ferocity that your tornadoes do.

We also get 'Willy Willys'. I think you might call them 'dust devils'?
I saw a kid in a playground get lifted four feet in the air and then get dumped on his butt by a Willy Willy when I was at school. You get them when it is hot and dry.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 8, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> I worked one day on a sheep station. It was summer. 14 hours docking tails and crimping testicles. Got paid $50. That was in 1987 when I thought slave labour had been outlawed. NEVER again.
> 
> I don't want to brag, but we do have a pretty special country. Maybe it's because it's just a big arsed island or something.
> 
> ...


Thats gotta be a hilarious thing to watch.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I think they get monsoons..where you get hurricanes... tornadoes..??
> Everything there is deadly..the Brown recluse spider.. the blue ringed octopus.(the most powerful neurotoxin).. snakes up the ying yang..
> theres that bird.(kiwi like, but not).. thing will rip you to pieces...
> *



We get the 'monsoon season' in the northern tropics. Lots of rain. But the monsoon type area is more North of us in Asia (Thailand New Guinea etc).

We call hurricanes 'cyclones'. They spin clockwise whereas hurricanes spin anti-clockwise...or visa versa.

The Sydney Funnel-Web is our deadliest and most aggressive spider. But we have lots more bitey ones. Yep, and then we have the Blue ringed Octopus, Cone Shell, Stone fish, Irikanji Jellyfish and nasty arsed sharks and crocodiles. 
Snakes? Only the best collection of the most deadly snakes in the world!
That 'kiwi' thing? No, it's a bit (lot) bigger. The cassowary. They are beautifully coloured flightless birds. A little smaller than an Emu, but they are extremely protective of their young and territory. Rip you open with a talon on their feet.

Most Aussies never see them though. The worst city folk will come across is the odd common brown snake (responsible for more deaths than any other snake) or the Sydney Funnel web...or the red-back spider (like a Black Widow).


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1731722]Happy Monday  [/quote]

Happy monuesday to you too sicc!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow a dust devil strong enough to pick a peson up, I don't think ours are that strong. Ya'll just have the most dangerous everything don'tcha... 

I think Australia would be a cool place to visit someday. 

I think I'll take our harmless garden snakes over your poisonous bunch any day.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 8, 2008)

*bunch of convicts...j/k*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow a dust devil strong enough to pick a peson up, I don't think ours are that strong. Ya'll just have the most dangerous everything don'tcha...
> 
> I think Australia would be a cool place to visit someday.
> 
> I think I'll take our harmless garden snakes over your poisonous bunch any day.


I've had them cross the road when I'm driving an eight ton truck and they've almost blown the truck off the road. I've seen them from about two feet in diameter to over thirty or forty feet. They can really hurt when they're carrying a lot of sand.

Hehehe. We just like to skite about all our nasties. It's really not as bad as it sounds. But then my father was killed by a snake bite...and one of his mates got taken by a croc in the sixties...and I've had one or two close calls with snakes, spiders and sharks...but really, it's a nice place


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *bunch of convicts...j/k*


Yep. All rejects from the mother country!!!

Bloody Pommies...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 8, 2008)

Bedtime for me gang. 3am and I'm getting a little sleepy. I've had two coopers Ales too, so that'll help me sleep. Just a few more billies before bed, then in a few more hours I'll be awake again to Wake N bake.

Nite 4 now gang.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cassowary...thats it..... pretty pissed bird.... But I guess its like when we grew up playing on train tracks and under bridges... you learn what to do, and not to do..*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Bedtime for me gang. 3am and I'm getting a little sleepy. I've had two coopers Ales too, so that'll help me sleep. Just a few more billies before bed, then in a few more hours I'll be awake again to Wake N bake.
> 
> Nite 4 now gang.


*Good.... week next...monday..no, maybe...wed..?? Aw fuck it... nite..!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ive been ""Cruise Searching " for two days now .. Slim pickings outta NYC ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good.... week next...monday..no, maybe...wed..?? Aw fuck it... nite..!!*


*I think it's already 2009 in australia.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, but the Japanese are AGAIN claiming to have gotten there first....



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh No someone got stuck with Sloppy seconds


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Always better than turd thirds  (uh oh Cracker went blue)



out.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to beat those jack asses in that subaru commercial to that furthest east spot and just smoke it up this year. Take their shit over.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hay dare, beotches, whatcha smokin?

I am excited, I am getting my stock tank heater today (I know, I get excited over dumb shit). No more water hose from the house to give 'em warm water, I get to be lazier now. 

Puff puff pass. Coff.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

That's cool, and it's not dumb. Stock tank heaters are a riveting livestock item. Look, it heats! Look!! Heat FFS!!!

Yah know if you fill up your vacuum bag with feed and turn it on reverse, you can probably feed them from your window.... maybe a wet vac huh.....



out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 8, 2008)

I ate too many brownies . . .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Hay dare, beotches, whatcha smokin?
> 
> I am excited, I am getting my stock tank heater today (I know, I get excited over dumb shit). No more water hose from the house to give 'em warm water, I get to be lazier now.
> 
> Puff puff pass. Coff.


*Anything that makes ones life easier.. and frees up more reefer time is a good thing..... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I ate too many brownies . . .


Well don't call 911 for help. It happened down here and the 911 tape was played on a radio show. It was quite funny. The guy calls up and explains that he and his wife smoked too much weed and they thought they were going to die. The operator tries to calm him down and asks, "what's wrong'. He responds, " time is moving very slowly, please hurry".

Of course the kicker was that he was a police officer himself. Guess he thought he'd get a pass, but he didn't.... wow.



Take it easy....


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 8, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Well don't call 911 for help. It happened down here and the 911 tape was played on a radio show. It was quite funny. The guy calls up and explains that he and his wife smoked too much weed and they thought they were going to die. The operator tries to calm him down and asks, "what's wrong'. He responds, " time is moving very slowly, please hurry".
> 
> Of course the kicker was that he was a police officer himself. Guess he thought he'd get a pass, but he didn't.... wow.
> 
> ...


yeah I saw that one, no I just woke up after a nice 14 hour nap and I am stoned. Man those suckers got me good


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> yeah I saw that one, no I just woke up after a nice 14 hour nap and I am stoned. Man those suckers got me good


is there anything better than brownies? Two of the best things put together. It's the "Reese's" of Stonerland....



out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dazzit. My two fave chemicals. Weed and cocoa. What else does one need?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Dazzit. My two fave chemicals. Weed and cocoa. What else does one need?


*Toilet paper......... those branches are a bitch...................... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Toilet paper......... those branches are a bitch...................... *


Try using the leaves next time.... the leaves. 



out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Toilet paper......... those branches are a bitch...................... *


*you need one those fancy french ass washing toilets twisty.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you need one those fancy french ass washing toilets twisty.....*


 A Bidae,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> A Bidae,,,,,,,,,,,,


*thats what I'm talking about..*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Out here it's a hound dawg that likks your ass clean when ya'll fall over drunk in the out house..... Hillbilly Bid-day!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Out here it's a hound dawg that likks your ass clean when ya'll fall over drunk in the out house..... Hillbilly Bid-day!


*wow...that sounds like fun.........kiss-ass*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Out here it's a hound dawg that likks your ass clean when ya'll fall over drunk in the out house..... Hillbilly Bid-day!



Damn, you've got an outhouse? Snob....



out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I tries not to be too uppity about it......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Try using the leaves next time.... the leaves.
> 
> out.


*Then what do I make oil from....*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Out here it's a hound dawg that likks your ass clean when ya'll fall over drunk in the out house..... Hillbilly Bid-day!


*That wasn't a DOG.... kiss-ass*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> I tries not to be too uppity about it......


*Depends.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been high for almost 24 hrs straight . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

hey it's the brownie boy!!

So i was going downtown and the house was blue with yellow trim inside of a shoe I found my keys and the frog was hoppin mad. Brownies!!! 



out.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I have been high for almost 24 hrs straight . . .


 
iv been high for 3 years strait


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1736286]iv been high for 3 years strait [/QUOTE]

 yeah we know sicc


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 9, 2008)

quick question for everyone what r some ..." MYThS".. That u heard that u have to do to your plant to make it budd such as adding milk and egg shells


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been high for 3 strait years 2.... What were we talkin about again?


I hadn't heard those. I have heard that fish guts help, any plant.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Good Morning Folks .. Its a Chilly , snowy , windy , rainy, sleeting, shitty day here ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hay, Vette! Just cold here, all the brass monkeys done fled.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

I Dont like the cold ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 9, 2008)

When I was younger, I didn't mind so much. Now that I am longer in the tooth, I feel it more, and I don't like it. Now I can see why old people move to Florida, may be headed myself there soon.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll NEVER move ..I love it here ,I'll just be a hermit in the winter .. Florida Sucks I went to college there and Hated it .


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 9, 2008)

I wanna grow legal but are there any states that let you grow legal that you won't freeze your balls off in?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I wanna grow legal but are there any states that let you grow legal that you won't freeze your balls off in?


 California .... But then you have , Wildfires , earthquakes , Drive bye's ,


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I have been high for almost 24 hrs straight . . .


*Hi...I've been straight for more then 24 hrs...*



korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks .. Its a Chilly , snowy , windy , rainy, sleeting, shitty day here ..


*Hey dude... I was sitting in snow bank... Delivery guy/gal hunting....

* 


puffdamagikdragon said:


> When I was younger, I didn't mind so much. Now that I am longer in the tooth, I feel it more, and I don't like it. Now I can see why old people move to Florida, may be headed myself there soon.......


*But then you'd have to wear white belt/shoes.. and pull your pants waaay up... woo hoo old boot(oh god..sorry..) camel toe..*



korvette1977 said:


> California .... But then you have , Wildfires , earthquakes , Drive bye's ,


*No for me... twisty likes terra firma, and no guns.... fires.. well ya missed me...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Twisty . Its 22 outside now .. But today they say its going to go up to mid 40's , and tomorrow they say 53 ,,, WTF


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

Come to Floriduh, where your highs are our lows 

The girls are just as pretty as the ones in Cali, just a few less teeth......



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty . Its 22 outside now .. But today they say its going to go up to mid 40's , and tomorrow they say 53 ,,, WTF


*Morning vette... yeah ..a proverbial heat wave, same here for wed.... we did get about 4" of snow..*



CrackerJax said:


> Come to Floriduh, where your highs are our lows
> The girls are just as pretty as the ones in Cali, just a few less teeth......
> out.


*Been there..always eventful.. 1st visit I was there in Liberty city (Miami) during riots...2nd visit I went to boot hill (Daytona) and almost started a fight with a one armed biker.. toasted myself in the keys .. and was almost robbed.....Oh yeah.. van got stolen in Miami...got it back... crackhead whores..!! (sorry)..*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

Well it's quite obvious you like to visit the more posh areas of Floriduh. I went to a dead concert in Miami, it was great, all the ded heds and bears and good vibes, we were stokin in the good stuff and our heads were sugarplums. So I pull out of the concert to head north and make a wrong turn and next thing you know we were in Apocalypse Now Liberty City. So the sweet sugarplums rolled up their windows and tried to make it back to Poohville in a hurry....Lawdy! talk about taking the stone off....

You've been going to the wrong places, but hey I'm not a real estate agent so I'll just drop it 

the current temp. is 64 degrees 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Well it's quite obvious you like to visit the more posh areas of Floriduh. I went to a dead concert in Miami, it was great, all the ded heds and bears and good vibes, we were stokin in the good stuff and our heads were sugarplums. So I pull out of the concert to head north and make a wrong turn and next thing you know we were in Apocalypse Now Liberty City. So the sweet sugarplums rolled up their windows and tried to make it back to Poohville in a hurry....Lawdy! talk about taking the stone off....
> 
> You've been going to the wrong places, but hey I'm not a real estate agent so I'll just drop it
> 
> ...


*Wrong turn twisty..*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

morning, weve entered a whole new level today. usually i wake up to my 2 1/2 yr old hollering for me to get her out of bed. she has a big girl bed but has always waited for me to get her out. today i woke up and her door was open and i find hher in the living room putting Vicks Vapor Rub on the cat! i think mornings wont be the same anymore!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

Right now I'm typing on my laptop in the middle of a 10 acre oak hammock in bare feet and shorts 

But the squirrels!!  Leave me alone!!!






out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 9, 2008)

Morning everyone! I only have a minute, but, wanted to drop in and say G'Morning!

Off to work for me....then I will be home baking by 3pm! 
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning, weve entered a whole new level today. usually i wake up to my 2 1/2 yr old hollering for me to get her out of bed. she has a big girl bed but has always waited for me to get her out. today i woke up and her door was open and i find hher in the living room putting Vicks Vapor Rub on the cat! i think mornings wont be the same anymore!


*Little kids and stoners..... the only people who would put vicks on a cat...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

Sunny, That was a drive by HI....


Slik, that must be one LAZY cat........



out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Slik, that must be one LAZY cat........


yeah, hees fat. i call him our furry orange land manatee. and its because ive been putting vicks on her feet cause shes sick. she like the vicks on her feet, she was just trying to make the cat feel better...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

That cat must hate itself .. trying to run away from that smell.. i know my old dog would sneer at me whenever I would run that near his nose ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

so it hurts a lil even to type today....i was rolling paint on 18' ceilings all day yesterday. for im-an-asshole cheap too, gotta hate working for family; never want to do it, cant ever turn it down.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

I hate painting .. But Im pretty good at it .. I can cut like a pro, straight and fast .. (with a good purdy or wooster brush) But I'd rather hang paper if givin the choice


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2008)

bong hitting roach weed before school, haha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I hate painting .. But Im pretty good at it .. I can cut like a pro, straight and fast .. (with a good purdy or wooster brush) But I'd rather hang paper if givin the choice


 
WOW, you might be the first person ive ever met who LIKES to hang paper. painting is my main trade, but my yellowpages ad says handyman services too. i like a purdy or a wooster, but i can paint with the handle better than most can with the brush*dusts of shoulders*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

poplars said:


> bong hitting roach weed before school, haha


study hard, study hard....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! I only have a minute, but, wanted to drop in and say G'Morning!
> 
> Off to work for me....then I will be home baking by 3pm!
> Have a great day everybody!





Good morning .


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> WOW, you might be the first person ive ever met who LIKES to hang paper. painting is my main trade, but my yellowpages ad says handyman services too. i like a purdy or a wooster, but i can paint with the handle better than most can with the brush*dusts of shoulders*


As long as the wall is smooth and sized .. then paper goes up like a breeze , a friend and I did This 52'' shit In a new hotel.. It was the fastest money I ever WORKED for let me see if I can find a pic we did all the staining and painting too 11 guys 2 weeks and done 

We did the whole building (painting , staining , wallpaper and such) the building cost them 7 million to build .

http://skytop-px.trvlclick.com/lodge/pocono-inn/index.cfm


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

The inn was built about ten yrs ago .. and still looks BRAND NEW


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

okay, off to work. laters


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 9, 2008)

Morning yall, how is everyone? I am awake and a baked. I have finals today i have to do good. study high, get high grades.


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2008)

ah I'm just a senior in high school I'm just trying to make this year go by as fast as possible . . . I was ready for high school to end a year ago . . . so it just sucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> okay, off to work. laters



have a good day Bro..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 9, 2008)

another time ill get you pics of some of my bigger projects. id like to see that hotel later too. peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

Painting is Zen .. once you finally procrastinate for a month or so and finally get started... 




out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive never liked painting..Im the worst painter even if its touch-up.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

Gooood Moooornig Yaaaall


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1737286]Gooood Moooornig Yaaaall  [/quote]
*Just..... Good 11:43 ...*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

its nice and crisp at 8:45  love smoking outside in the mornings


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah its like 40&#730; here...freezin my nugs off...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Put some heat on them puppies, ya wanna havest them doncha?

That was some funny shit about Slik's kid. Poor cat. (I must not laugh, I must not laugh. Bluawahahahah!)

Puffin and huffin, break for a minute.

Goddamit. Here comes the kids.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

Puff Puff pass


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

*I love cold weather...painting and papering are ok...the worst thing is removing paper...morning all. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

Many winters ago i was at my sisters place outside Chitown and it was 10 degrees outside. So my sis doesn't allow smoking in the house (new baby and all that) and I happen to have a very nice Cuban cigar in hand so I go outside to have a smoke in Long johns and Parka (doh!) I'm maybe a third of the way through and the stogey starts to taste like dung. I had others from same box and were outrageously nice, so I was mystified and pissed off all at the same time .
I'm at a party a few days later still in Chitown and one of the fellow guests listened to my little query and quipped that my cigar had frozen!! WTF!! It made perfect sense, and I have never gone up "there" (gulp) again in the winter. Dammit!! 

Frozen!!



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah its like 40&#730; here...freezin my nugs off...


36 here and nuggets are getting low .. But Things are looking UP


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 9, 2008)

Morning, late and bake , not sure of the temp but it's been raining all morning.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

Gettin cold in Cali as well, rained not too long ago to, i hope it does it again


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

Freedom eh? Just took my roomate to the airport he is moving to canada  Crazy ass morman . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

It's such a good time of year to move north of the border....?! I'd wait until at least May... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Freedom eh? Just took my roomate to the airport he is moving to canada  Crazy ass morman . . .


*Gee... thanks.!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Gee... thanks.!!*



Hark Do I hear a knock at the door ??????


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hark Do I hear a knock at the door ??????


*Pizza.... $15 dolla...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2008)

All I know is just say "buddy" alot......


eh?

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Pizza.... $15 dolla...*



I ordered Chinese................. Wheres my Won Ton soup and Fried Rice


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

*Extra Joe.!!!! *


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh sweet mexican!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Extra Joe.!!!! *




Me Love you long time ........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

*most ricky tick...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 10, 2008)

*Hello...hello...hello......!!!!!! 
Gee toto.... No ones home........... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 10, 2008)

WTF Is there a heat wave going on that I don't know about? Yesterday was 87 degrees! I had to put on my AC, ugh. This morning it is already 70....I hate weird weather....sucks.


Good morning


Wake n Bake

Morning Twisty! I am here...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> WTF Is there a heat wave going on that I don't know about? Yesterday was 87 degrees! I had to put on my AC, ugh. This morning it is already 70....I hate weird weather....sucks.
> 
> 
> Good morning
> ...


*Morning Sunny... Here its about zero...freezing rain and lightning...very trippy..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny... Here its about zero...freezing rain and lightning...very trippy..*


Sunny LOVES trippy weather! Gets me all....excited!

You ready for Christmas Twisty? I am not, and I think I should order some stuff up today. I really can't wait for this month to be over.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sunny LOVES trippy weather! Gets me all....excited!
> 
> You ready for Christmas Twisty? I am not, and I think I should order some stuff up today. I really can't wait for this month to be over.


*Just me & cat...so its easy... weed, check.... frosties, check.... catnip, check, What.?...Ohhh, you'll smoke mine... Scrape the nip.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning folks ,, Its pouring here but I love The sound of rain beating on the roof of my box


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ,, Its pouring here but I love The sound of rain beating on the roof of my box


*Morning..It's like a postcard outside, except its all covered in freezing rain and dangerous as shit....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning..It's like a postcard outside, except its all covered in freezing rain and dangerous as shit....*


Well its almost 50 here and the rain has washed all the snow away .. Its back to the ugly brown again


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 10, 2008)

*Power went out for 3 min.. then cable went out.. back... Too many heavy branches...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ,, Its pouring here but I love The sound of rain beating on the roof of my box



If you mix urine with egg shells you can make a nice glaze to waterproof that box from the rain. I'm sure you're already used to the smell of urine. Just trying to help 


Good Morning U.S.Nam whoopwhoopwhoop....



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers, The governer of Illinios was finally busted for being a slimey piece of crap, what a great day to do this


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers, The governer of Illinios was finally busted for being a slimey piece of crap, what a great day to do this


 .. He talked too much ... He's a dumbass ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 10, 2008)

Dumbass yes, trying to auction off a Senate seat, this isn't fucking e-bay, what a douche.......... 

IMPEACH


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

I offered him my subway card....haven't heard anything yet---fingers crossed.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 10, 2008)

morning, whats up with the people of illinois that we cant elect a politician theat wont get caught when he steals. i mean, i know theyre all crooks, but we keep picking the bad ones!


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2008)

tokin up my bong and pipe this cold norcal morning.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

bout to hit the bowl for the first time this morning with my coffee.... Yesss Coffee =]


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 10, 2008)

im tryin to work up some get-up-and-go but im not very inspired this morning.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

poplars said:


> tokin up my bong and pipe this cold norcal morning.


you no idea how lucky you are to be in norcal...I would killlllllll to be in cali esp Norcal


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

Its Weed Wenesday, toke that shit up


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 10, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1743208]Its Weed Wenesday, toke that shit up [/QUOTE]

I have to work


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

Same here, i smoke at work too


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

poplars said:


> tokin up my bong and pipe this cold norcal morning.


what is considered "cold" in norcal ?????????????


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

yo sicc .. what do you do any way ? i think i want ur job


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> yo sicc .. what do you do any way ? i think i want ur job


 
Haha I work at a Collection Agency, its Easy work, half the staff smokes so every break and lunch we just blaze and go bac to work haha, its pretty chill, not too strict, my company throws money at us, caint wait for my Christmas Bonus


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1743345]Haha I work at a Collection Agency, its Easy work, half the staff smokes so every break and lunch we just blaze and go bac to work haha, its pretty chill, not too strict, my company throws money at us, caint wait for my Christmas Bonus [/quote]

so you get stoned and make calls to people that owe money ?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> so you get stoned and make calls to people that owe money ?


 
haha Basically, thats all i do


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

lol maybe i wouldnt want you job then. we have some people calling here the the owner owes some money too, but its really some stupid bs that we already paid.
anyway i love fuckn with those guys... for an example theyll call and ask
"Hi can i speak to owners name" 
and im like sure may i ask who calling ?
"this is bob"
bob who ?
"can i speak to the owner ?"
Can i speak to the owner of you company ?
"no we cant do that"
then you cant speak to mine ... CLICK


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol maybe i wouldnt want you job then. we have some people calling here the the owner owes some money too, but its really some stupid bs that we already paid.
> anyway i love fuckn with those guys... for an example theyll call and ask
> "Hi can i speak to owners name"
> and im like sure may i ask who calling ?
> ...


haha sounds like a call i would do, but i would hang up on them if they dont let me speak to the person, i mean its there credit anyways not mine haha


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

or sometimes when i can tell someone is calling here using a auto dialer... 
ill say hello and there will be a 5 sec pause and some electronic noise... and then they'll be like "Hellllooooooo ?"
and then im like yea, i said hello! if you had called here like normal people do you would of herd me. we dont accept phone calls from autodialers ... CLICK


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2008)

haha thats so funny, i get that somtimes, people are like "HELLO!!!" and im just like "uh hello?" haha damn, i love messin with wrong numbers, jus make a weird noise and hang up or somthing haha, i hear alot of funny voicemails too


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I see how truly diabolical you guys are...... JK, SICC. I guess it would only suck if you worked on commision or something.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2008)

If I get an auto dialer, I just don't say a thing but I breathe real heavy..... they always hang up. They don't call back. 



out.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 10, 2008)

Good morning all... well, it is now... just got a delivery.



Oh Puff, I hate to tell you this, but your dragons are dead.


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 10, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> If I get an auto dialer, I just don't say a thing but I breathe real heavy..... they always hang up. They don't call back.
> 
> 
> 
> out.


Haha i just did that, the lady was like "hellllllllllo.....i can hear you" it was pretty funny


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

I ask them what color panties they are wearing if its a chic .. If its a guy I have a airhorn right next to me .. I blow that thing in the phone


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 10, 2008)

Telemarketing is the worst job, I have done it, lol. I can't stand getting the calls at home. Depends on my mood, I may just answer and put the phone to the speaker of the stereo or just hang up, or listen to them then tell them off or say some smart ass shit lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Telemarketing is the worst job, I have done it, lol. I can't stand getting the calls at home. Depends on my mood, I may just answer and put the phone to the speaker of the stereo or just hang up, or listen to them then tell them off or say some smart ass shit lol.


 
alright tell me this everyone ..... cuz we here have been getting this call ??????????????
"this is your second notice, your vehicle warranty is about to expire"
any one here get that on their cell phone ?
ok... is someone really gonna be like ... oh shit i gotta renew ! heres my CC !... oh wait i bought a 78 fiat from sailor bob... DOH

sometimes ill press whatever button they want to talk to some one .. 80% of the time they hang up and dont even answer even when they're tring to sell/scam you... and the other 20% of the time i fuck with who ever i get


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> alright tell me this everyone ..... cuz we here have been getting this call ??????????????
> "this is your second notice, your vehicle warranty is about to expire"
> any one here get that on their cell phone ?
> ok... is someone really gonna be like ... oh shit i gotta renew ! heres my CC !... oh wait i bought a 78 fiat from sailor bob... DOH
> ...


 
I get that call prolly about once a week. Its so fucking annoying


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> Haha i just did that, the lady was like "hellllllllllo.....i can hear you" it was pretty funny


hey, if you are breathing hard into the phone and she stays on .. get her number...  ... she's a keeper!!



out.


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> what is considered "cold" in norcal ?????????????


it was like 19 outside, I consider that pretty cold 



puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> you no idea how lucky you are to be in norcal...I would killlllllll to be in cali esp Norcal


yeah I love it up here. I'm in kind of a shitty county but I live in a good part of that county.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 10, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1743315]Same here, i smoke at work too [/QUOTE]

I wish but I need to be able to focus and think clearly.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Morning Folks .. Its 28 here and rainy and icy .. a big storm is set to nail us tonight


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Below zero here...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Below zero here...*



Keep that up there dont send it here .. You have a PM


----------



## grow space (Dec 11, 2008)

yeees-nothing better than a good morning toke of the vapo or a pipe


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Keep that up there dont send it here .. You have a PM


*No thanks........ Thanks..... *


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

Good Morning Twisty and Korvette and all you other Wake and bakers in here.

It's 21:22 on a balmy Thursday night. It's a lovely 26C (79F) and 62% humidity. The moon is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky.

The forecast for Friday is fine, with light to moderate NE to N winds. 
The minimum will be 22C (71F) and the maximum 35C (95F). UV index is expected to reach 14 (extreme) between 7:40am and 4:00pm.

As an old bloke once said to me, "It's not the heat that kills you, it's the humidity". You can be sitting at the 'puter, typing away, and sweat starts to run down the 'outside' of your arm. But then, it's better than not being able to feel the keyboard because your fingers are frozen...

We can look forward to some showers and thunderstorms on Saturday afternoon following another hot, sultry day.

OH NO!!!! Ph03nix just spilt paint on a piece of work she's been doing for the past week!!! She should be able to save it though.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bet you get some power storms there..... funny thing is that here its the humidity that gets you too... it can be 28-45c here with 90%+- RH... Having COPD I hate it...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

School is closed today due to bad weather .. That means My baby ChinaCat is home with me all Day .... Woo hoo .. Bad weather + Fiance home = Afternoon Delight


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bow chicka bow wow...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bow chicka bow wow...... *




Thats what Im thinking ............................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Good Morning Twisty and Korvette and all you other Wake and bakers in here.
> 
> It's 21:22 on a balmy Thursday night. It's a lovely 26C (79F) and 62% humidity. The moon is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky.
> 
> ...


Good Morning!
Oh No!!! I love her artwork, and, yours too! I hope she is able to save it!



Twistyman said:


> *Bet you get some power storms there..... funny thing is that here its the humidity that gets you too... it can be 28-45c here with 90%+- RH... Having COPD I hate it...*


Morning Mr. Twisty!



korvette1977 said:


> School is closed today due to bad weather .. That means My baby ChinaCat is home with me all Day .... Woo hoo .. Bad weather + Fiance home = Afternoon Delight


Morning Vette! Sounds like you have a great day ahead of you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning!
> Oh No!!! I love her artwork, and, yours too! I hope she is able to save it!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sunny .... Im hoping its a good day .. Weather SUCKS the power goes out here when the wind blows wrong.. we have our generator at the ready .It powers almost everything in the house


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Sunny .... Im hoping its a good day .. Weather SUCKS the power goes out here when the wind blows wrong.. we have our generator at the ready .It powers almost everything in the house


A generator is on my wish list!!
When my electric goes out it always tends to be DAYS on end...
I looked into to buying one, once....could not afford it.
You and China are prepared!! Good for you!!! I wish I was....oh hell, maybe one day I will be!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bet you get some power storms there..... funny thing is that here its the humidity that gets you too... it can be 28-45c here with 90%+- RH... Having COPD I hate it...*


Lovely light shows. This was three or four days ago, just after dark:


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> A generator is on my wish list!!
> When my electric goes out it always tends to be DAYS on end...
> I looked into to buying one, once....could not afford it.
> You and China are prepared!! Good for you!!! I wish I was....oh hell, maybe one day I will be!



China and I ................. She is the Boss ,, The Boss always gets top billing ..... 

Well out in the mountains you need a genny power goes out quite often in the winter . And propane heat .. another MUST


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Morning Sunny....
In 98 I spent a month with no power.. in January .. lived with candles, weed, beer, batteries and radio..no fire place or lamps, just a BBQ... kind of a neat test..I always loved camping so..stayed drunk and drew a picture of woods... Voila...camping..
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny....
> In 98 I spent a month with no power.. in January .. lived with candles, weed, beer, batteries and radio..no fire place or lamps, just a BBQ... kind of a neat test..I always loved camping so..stayed drunk and drew a picture of woods... Voila...camping..
> *


Morning all Wake and Bakers!

Twisty.... was this in the Jan. ice storms of 08?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny....
> In 98 I spent a month with no power.. in January .. lived with candles, weed, beer, batteries and radio..no fire place or lamps, just a BBQ... kind of a neat test..I always loved camping so..stayed drunk and drew a picture of woods... Voila...camping..
> *


I have never gone a month, but, during Hurricane Charlie I was without power for 12 days...It was hot and muggy and terrible. That was the same year I was stung by one of floridas unkown bugs and it made me feel like I was having a heart attack....took me 2 months to get over that.....I think I liked being without power better.


----------



## barrgemike (Dec 11, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Lovely light shows. This was three or four days ago, just after dark:
> 
> View attachment 265544


That's a pretty cool picture, i've never been able to catch it in the picture. 
It's always just really bright and you can't see shit, or it's just the sky.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

The 1st time I ever went to Florida , I got off the plane in Melbourne Fla. Went outside to find my ride , They were running late So, I sat in the grass and lit a smoke .. with 30 seconds my arms were covered with red ants , Biting the shit outta me .. No one ever told me about them .. They tore me up.. I had like 50 welts on me .. 

So I was in Fla 15 min and already hating it


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have never gone a month, but, during Hurricane Charlie I was without power for 12 days...It was hot and muggy and terrible. That was the same year I was stung by one of floridas unkown bugs and it made me feel like I was having a heart attack....took me 2 months to get over that.....I think I liked being without power better.


Charlie was not kind to our Florida friends. Sorry you had a bug bite....
Bugs really suck and you have some funky things living in FL. It is amazing how sick you can really get.... some are even deadly.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Lovely light shows. This was three or four days ago, just after dark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Majestic!!!! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

That's right it's me here in my thread, staying home today with a sick kid. What better thing to do than get baked eh? Fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That's right it's me here in my thread, staying home today with a sick kid. What better thing to do than get baked eh? Fire it up.




Yay................. Whats up Chiceh .. This thread will never die ,, It will go on and on and on


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yay................. Whats up Chiceh .. This thread will never die ,, It will go on and on and on



Just like the Energizer bunny eh? Gotta luv it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The 1st time I ever went to Florida , I got off the plane in Melbourne Fla. Went outside to find my ride , They were running late So, I sat in the grass and lit a smoke .. with 30 seconds my arms were covered with red ants , Biting the shit outta me .. No one ever told me about them .. They tore me up.. I had like 50 welts on me ..
> 
> So I was in Fla 15 min and already hating it


Fire ants!! They are everywhere here. I hate em!



ChinaCat said:


> Charlie was not kind to our Florida friends. Sorry you had a bug bite....
> Bugs really suck and you have some funky things living in FL. It is amazing how sick you can really get.... some are even deadly.


Your friends must be my neighbors! Hell, we may know one another.
Charlie was very nasty, we are still feeling the effects of it. I don't know if we will ever fully recover from Charlie. I see the effects of Charlie still, everyday...it was a very hard storm on us...
And, yes you are right. The bugs down here can kill you, the one that got me almost killed me...I am very cautious now of what is around me, it woke me up how a little bug can take your breath away and make your heart pound so hard it feels like it is coming out of your chest. It is amazing.



Chiceh said:


> That's right it's me here in my thread, staying home today with a sick kid. What better thing to do than get baked eh? Fire it up.


Ahhh Chiceh!! Sorry your child is sick!! I am glad you are here though!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That's right it's me here in my thread, staying home today with a sick kid. What better thing to do than get baked eh? Fire it up.


Sorry Chiceh! I forgot to say good morning to you!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

Ahhh Chiceh!! Sorry your child is sick!! I am glad you are here though![/quote]

I am here, woot woot!. She has a nasty cold, all snotty and coughing. I couldn't send here like that.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Sorry Chiceh! I forgot to say good morning to you!


No Worries Gryphonn, fire it up.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> That's a pretty cool picture, i've never been able to catch it in the picture.
> It's always just really bright and you can't see shit, or it's just the sky.


It can take a while to get a shot. That was one of about two or three decent ones out of a hundred plus shots.
But then, I once shot forty frames and got forty different lightning shots!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning!
> Oh No!!! I love her artwork, and, yours too! I hope she is able to save it!


 I think she'll save it Sunny. She is avoiding the area at the moment and concentrating on other parts. She says  and thanks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*yawnnn...pardon me...did someone say wake and bake..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Morning all Wake and Bakers!
> 
> Twisty.... was this in the Jan. ice storms of 08?


*That is was..........*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That is was..........*



Heya Twisty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Sunny ,Look at this one of the chic's is from your town in maryland 

http://www.nypost.com/seven/12112008/news/regionalnews/f_i_t__coke_queens_143696.htm


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Twisty.


*Hi Chiceh.... Lots of folk around today.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 11, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers,


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers,


Morning!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Chiceh.... Lots of folk around today.....*


Gotta luv it. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers,


Heya Missmoffit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*I have to take my 79 year old mother to get her hair blued today. fuckkk. this will help. *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 11, 2008)

morning all!~~ hope the shorty feels better chich, just got done with sickie kiddie myself...2 wks worth! im taking the day off today, because i want to and because i can.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 11, 2008)

hanging at the beauty salon, what a drag. Take a good book with you !


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 11, 2008)

Signing out for a bit. HEY TWISTY!!!

It's 12:25AM on the 12th! It's Friday...unless you're in the south on DST, in which case it is 01:25am. Or in Perth, it's only 10:25pm!

Enjoy


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Signing out for a bit. HEY TWISTY!!!
> 
> It's 12:25AM on the 12th! It's Friday...unless you're in the south on DST, in which case it is 01:25am. Or in Perth, it's only 10:25pm!
> 
> Enjoy


*Sleep well friend...... 


*quick...steal his billie....*
*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 11, 2008)

EEeeeeeeekkk!!!!!!!!

Smack! Bam!! Pow!!!

Gryph!! There's a bloody big gorilla unconscious on the floor. He was trying to pinch the billy, the bastard! It's alright though, I knocked him out with the waddy stick.

Whew, now I need a cone. 
*kicks the gorilla*
Bastard... try and steal MY billy.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

Good morning RIU...dont take no shit from no damn gorilla..good on ya ph03nix


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 11, 2008)

You know how it is... take the cash, take the car... that's cool man. But touch the billy and die! Them's the rules. 

Oh, morning everyone.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

simple rules...stupid gorilla


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 11, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> simple rules...stupid gorilla


ROFLMAO...thank you


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 11, 2008)

Let me tell you, when I find out who sent that thing... 



Anyway, I'm off to bed. Night everyone...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> EEeeeeeeekkk!!!!!!!!
> 
> Smack! Bam!! Pow!!!
> 
> ...


*Oh God... make her stop..... (waddy stick..)...*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning RIU...dont take no shit from no damn gorilla..good on ya ph03nix


*"hey ..!!". *



ph03nix said:


> You know how it is... take the cash, take the car... that's cool man. But touch the billy and die! Them's the rules.
> 
> Oh, morning everyone.


*Stop kicking me.. *



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> simple rules...stupid gorilla


*"HEY..!!"..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

We were all talking about bad weather....then like a vengeance a storm rolls in and the temp went from 75 to 64 in minutes....then might electric went out. It just came back on! I think I jinxed myself! I can tell it is going to be one of those on and off days with the electric, D'oh.

Vette those kids in Bel Air are dangerous. I moved there to escape the crime of Baltimore City and then I found out it was just as bad. It is really more bothersome because the kids have money and no brains. They blend in well. 
I guess it happens everywhere.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

o shit you're the gorilla twisty?? lol


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> We were all talking about bad weather....then like a vengeance a storm rolls in and the temp went from 75 to 64 in minutes....then might electric went out. It just came back on! I think I jinxed myself! I can tell it is going to be one of those on and off days with the electric, D'oh.
> 
> Vette those kids in Bel Air are dangerous. I moved there to escape the crime of Baltimore City and then I found out it was just as bad. It is really more bothersome because the kids have money and no brains. They blend in well.
> I guess it happens everywhere.


*Not here...our new "lowest murder rate in years"... 23.... 1 year.. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*twisted gorilla....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o shit you're the gorilla twisty?? lol


*Better that, then the jackass...(shut up tips, vette, stoney, sunny..etc...I heard that China..!!).. 

"Why is she STILL kicking me...?"....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Not here...our new "lowest murder rate in years"... 23.... 1 year.. *


I really have to plan a vacation there. That is an unbelievable low rate of homicides....we need to do what your doing over there, but, we won't because it makes sense.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Im smoking Pineapple ............ Yum yum


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> im smoking pineapple ............ Yum yum


*lol................ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *lol................ *



Whats for Lunch .. Im hungry


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

I am starving....nothing here to eat! I eat out all the time. All I have is a bunch of Parrot food and that is starting to look good.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

Man this never gets old


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm heating up leftover chili, yum second day chili


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Plans for supper tonight just blew up... and I have nothing thawed.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Plans for supper tonight just blew up... and I have nothing thawed.... *



Come on over we are grilling NY Strips ..


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Come on over we are grilling NY Strips ..



We are having spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> We are having spaghetti and meatballs.


My favorite!

Hi sweetie, how's your girl feeling? Sorry she is sick.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

I make some mean meatballs


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I make some mean meatballs


Yes sir.... you make the best meatballs.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> My favorite!
> 
> Hi sweetie, how's your girl feeling? Sorry she is sick.



She has a nasty cold, but she will survive.  I make some great meatballs, mmmm can't wait now.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

I am fixing jambalaya for supper...

*Jambalaya Ingredients:*
4 big yellow onions chopped fine 
about 8 cups water. 
4 cups rice 
1 bell pepper - chopped 
2-3 banana peppers - chopped 
3-5 crushed garlic cloves 
2 bundles green onions. - chopped 
2 lbs hot sausage - chopped 
1 whole chicken cut up or pork. 
salt, pepper, red pepper, onion powder, whatever.(some people just use tonys but its a little too much salt for me)


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I am fixing jambalaya for supper...
> 
> *Jambalaya Ingredients:*
> 4 big yellow onions chopped fine
> ...


Sounds yummy!!!! Last time I had good Jambalaya was during Jazz fest in New Orleans. Good stuff!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 11, 2008)

All this talk of food! I am still staring at Parrot food. Alright, you guys have motivated me to get off my bum and go grocery shopping. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Come on over we are grilling NY Strips ..


*Yeah and I'll end up stripping at some grill in NY......*



korvette1977 said:


> I make some mean meatballs





ChinaCat said:


> Yes sir.... you make the best meatballs.



*Get a room........*


Sunnysideup said:


> All this talk of food! I am still staring at Parrot food. Alright, you guys have motivated me to get off my bum and go grocery shopping.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


*You were talking about seeds before....*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try Tip's recipe, I got something that resembles chicken but still vegan I can use.... Sounds yummy. I just got done piggin out on some homemade fudge. God I wished I never learned how to make that shit!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

I had some lasagna


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

*Hello...hello...hello... !!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning folks ..................... Whats the good word ?


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 12, 2008)

good morning (bong hit......) cough.... ID say the birds the word. bababababa bird bird bird the bird is the word


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Wake n Bake.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bout time........ 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bout time........
> *


As usual, I am having problems over here. The other day I noticed my bird Sharon was acting weird. When I went over to investigate what was up....Ozzie made it clear not get close!


So this morning I saw what was wrong! Sharon and Oz have 3 eggs...NO!!!
Now I am trying to get the eggs out so I can shake them and put them back in, but, Oz is not letting me close....I can't have babies.....


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning!
It's 3pm last tuesday week Twisty!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> As usual, I am having problems over here. The other day I noticed my bird Sharon was acting weird. When I went over to investigate what was up....Ozzie made it clear not get close!
> 
> 
> So this morning I saw what was wrong! Sharon and Oz have 3 eggs...NO!!!
> Now I am trying to get the eggs out so I can shake them and put them back in, but, Oz is not letting me close....I can't have babies.....


How cool!
Where did you find two of our lovely Cockatoos Sunny?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> How cool!
> Where did you find two of our lovely Cockatoos Sunny?


Ozzie was a gift from my husband and Sharon was a rescue. They are very cool!! But, I don't want babies....I really need to get those eggs, and Ozzie is not having it!!! I think I am going to lure him away with a jar of peanut butter...Wish me luck, I am going in....


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ozzie was a gift from my husband and Sharon was a rescue. They are very cool!! But, I don't want babies....I really need to get those eggs, and Ozzie is not having it!!! I think I am going to lure him away with a jar of peanut butter...Wish me luck, I am going in....


I can see an OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! coming.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning all! Alive and fried here......

Sunny, I am glad to hear about your babies new addition!!! I'm pretty sure your OZZIE will calm down once he has actually witnessed you eat your breakfast. That's a touchy meal for egg producers. they know you are an egg eater  Cannibal!!!



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

Alright, I gave up. They tried to tag team me! Sharon called me her usual 'f'er' and Oz screamed 'God' So I am calling the vet and letting him come over and deal with this. I don't want to piss them off too much, I have to live with them after all!! I guess some babies won't be so bad........yeah right.

Alright, I am firing it up!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

good morning everyone! hows mah wakenbakers? im gonna give the coffee a few minutes then join ya.

sunny, damn horny birds...you cant take them away or theyll freak out huh?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Good morning all! Alive and fried here......
> 
> Sunny, I am glad to hear about your babies new addition!!! I'm pretty sure your OZZIE will calm down once he has actually witnessed you eat your breakfast. That's a touchy meal for egg producers. they know you are an egg eater  Cannibal!!!
> 
> ...


If I thought that would work I would do it, but, they both love scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast!! They even like hot wings, that is one of their favs.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

Pray tell why must you take them away and "shake" them? Is this something which happens in the wild. A bird lays an egg and some native quickly shimmies up the tree and shakes the egg?  

Enlighten the bird-less Carckerjax !




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, no, egg collecting, drama. I'm sorry, but that bird yelling motherfucker still makes me laugh. 

Morning wake and bakers.

Hey Slik, I got an email the other day, it was talking about putting vicks on feet, I thought of you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

The snow is falling ..


Sunny why not let the birds hatch and sell the baby's ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Pray tell why must you take them away and "shake" them? Is this something which happens in the wild. A bird lays an egg and some native quickly shimmies up the tree and shakes the egg?
> 
> Enlighten the bird-less Carckerjax !
> 
> ...


You shake them so they won't hatch...then you put them back in so that they can tend to them and eventually see they won't hatch...this will help them not to lay more eggs. If you just take the eggs they will produce more and more and eventually get very frustrated by me taking them. When you shake and return, they figure they aren't fertile and they give up that part of their relationship.
I know it sounds cruel, but, it is something that needs to be done. These guys are worth a lot of money so we end up with an over abundance of birds in domestic homes that shouldn't be there. Australia has banned the importation of these birds so the US is breeding them for the $$$. As a true lover of these birds, it is my responsibility to make sure I am not contributing to the breeding/selling of these birds. It is my little dent in the bird world.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

That is a great way to see it Sunny, just because people CAN breed birds doesn't mean they SHOULD. I would like to that you for contributing to the purity of the species by not breeding. Now if we could get dog and cat owners to do the same thing. 

Not to mention, that 1 time during my life I had a cat that had kittens, I gave all of the kittens away but 1, it was close to 20 years ago, I still wonder if those kitties had good lives, and feel guilty knowing that not every pet has a good life. I sure hope their lives were happy and content.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

My medal is gone again....................... Its just being passed around ..like a joint


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahhhh, the Grasshopper gets it 

It's an abortion!!!

OMG, ur birds are born again Christians!! This is what happens when you use the Bible for the bottom of the cage...... 

I knew religion was for the BIRDS, I just knew it!!! 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Miss!! Nice to see ya! I am with you on the dog/cat breeding...and I know how you feel about your kittens. I had a prego cat once too, and when I went to get her fixed they told me she was pregnant and they aborted the kittens....messed me up in the head....All we can do is make our contribution to the animal world by spaying and neutering and hope it catches on! 

Vette you have snow again? Did China get the day home from school?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Ahhhh, the Grasshopper gets it
> 
> It's an abortion!!!
> 
> ...


I am going to be honest here...I don't know what to make of you CJ. You are funny in a morbid kind of way and I find it hard to know how to take some of your comments...but, it is all good, it broadens my horizons....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Miss!! Nice to see ya! I am with you on the dog/cat breeding...and I know how you feel about your kittens. I had a prego cat once too, and when I went to get her fixed they told me she was pregnant and they aborted the kittens....messed me up in the head....All we can do is make our contribution to the animal world by spaying and neutering and hope it catches on!
> 
> Vette you have snow again? Did China get the day home from school?


She was off today anyway well kinda She has a school meeting .. 


Its snowing real good now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

We have giant fluffy snow flurry flakes fallin here, the kind you'd want to catch on your tongue back when we were kids.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

You Northeners may end up with a white Christmas! It seems like you guys have been getting snow a lot! I hope when I go home for Christmas I get snowed in!!! That would be great.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Miss!! Nice to see ya! I am with you on the dog/cat breeding...and I know how you feel about your kittens. I had a prego cat once too, and when I went to get her fixed they told me she was pregnant and they aborted the kittens....messed me up in the head....All we can do is make our contribution to the animal world by spaying and neutering and hope it catches on!
> 
> 
> > when i was still delusional and with my daughter incubator, she had a dog that got prego. we were dirt poor, she was pregnant, and i dont like dogs in the house any-damn-way but she refused to get them taken care of. last i knew every one of those dogs(the mother included) were living in shitty homes eating shitty dog food living miserable existances.
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am going to be honest here...I don't know what to make of you CJ. You are funny in a morbid kind of way and I find it hard to know how to take some of your comments...but, it is all good, it broadens my horizons....



I'll be honest too.... Like your eggs I like to shake things up but in a harmless way . Please don't take offense to my postings, none is intended. I feel the same way as you do, it's all good and I'd like to think that every now and again I can throw up a rainbow or two upon your horizons.... sometimes I get it right, sometimes I don't 




out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I'll be honest too.... Like your eggs I like to shake things up but in a harmless way . Please don't take offense to my postings, none is intended. I feel the same way as you do, it's all good and I'd like to think that every now and again I can throw up a rainbow or two upon your horizons.... sometimes I get it right, sometimes I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I thought, I just wanted to clarify! 
I like when you shake things up, actually, I love it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

It wasn't that rantish, because it's the truth. All my pets are either spayed or neutered and they are happier for it. It's better for everyone. 

I hate when people go out and buy a dog with papers and decide "hey, I'm going to be a breeder" that really can screw up bloodlines. I've known so many retards that do that shit, "hey I'm a gonna sell some puppies and get rich" dumbasses. 

I had a dog with papers once, and guess what, he took his trip to the vet too, people would say "he's a purebred dog and you neutered him? wtf" Well yes I did, I wanted a pet, I had no interest in trying to breed him. He was a good boy too, I miss him. (RIP at the age of 15)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Sunnysideup said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Miss!! Nice to see ya! I am with you on the dog/cat breeding...and I know how you feel about your kittens. I had a prego cat once too, and when I went to get her fixed they told me she was pregnant and they aborted the kittens....messed me up in the head....All we can do is make our contribution to the animal world by spaying and neutering and hope it catches on!
> ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, my blood pressure gets all kinda crazy when i think about my daughter mother. theres only 2 people in this whole world i cant stop myself from hating(i really try not to hate, i think its unhealthy to do so)....and she's #1. thankfully she never calls, but the last time she did it took an hour and a 1/4oz to stop shaking. can you believe in the past year she has spent 12 whole minutes with her daughter!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

Slik, have you went to court and gotten court established custody? If you haven't you really need to, to protect little shortcake as well as yourself.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

What we need is a dog and cat birth control pill..... hard to believe that hasn't been developed...... Look a serious post! 



out.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

k im fianlly awake after getin outa bed and driving to work ... 2 hours ago...
not baked tho


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah, my blood pressure gets all kinda crazy when i think about my daughter mother. theres only 2 people in this whole world i cant stop myself from hating(i really try not to hate, i think its unhealthy to do so)....and she's #1. thankfully she never calls, but the last time she did it took an hour and a 1/4oz to stop shaking. can you believe in the past year she has spent 12 whole minutes with her daughter!


You know in the long run, she is the one that is missing out. You and your daughter will have a bond that lasts a lifetime. A lifetime.
You know what the best revenge in life is? 
It is living your life well....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

The real problem isn't nearly as much the dogs and cats running wild and breeding, it is the goddamn puppy mill churning out HUNDREDS of so-called pedigreed dogs, and animal hoarders that decide to try and make some money off thier sick pathetic things. I hate breed snobs, I hate someone getting an animal cuz it 'looks good', like Paris and her poor pooch. I hate that shit, hate it hate it hate it. Same for horses, people get them cuz they look like they have money, but they could care less about the animal and it becomes everyone else's problem. An animal is a living thing, not a pair of fuckin earings. They busted someone around here for having a puppy mill, film footage on the news and all, and the courts slapped them a tiny fine and they are still in business!!! Why the FUCK do we pass laws and then the fuckin system won't enforce them? 

Ok, now THAT was a rant. Wow, I feel much better. Thanks, yall. 



Now, that been said, guess what! I caught the possum that was getting to my chickens! He is now in a rabbit cage and off to participate in our varmit relocation program. He is headed to the next county to be dropped off as we speak. They are responsible for a disease called EPM to horses, and I just can't have 'em around. But I wuddn't let hubby kill it, either. Always another way.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

"What we need is a dog and cat birth control pill..... hard to believe that hasn't been developed...... Look a serious post! 



out.




"


have you ever tried to feed a animal a pill ? .... everyday ? itll never happen!
snip snip puppies and kitties !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Puff, been a few days, how's the elbow?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Slik, have you went to court and gotten court established custody? If you haven't you really need to, to protect little shortcake as well as yourself.


ive had SOLE custody for over a year now. she's almost 2 1/2 and ive had her myself since just before her 1st bday.



Sunnysideup said:


> You know in the long run, she is the one that is missing out. You and your daughter will have a bond that lasts a lifetime. A lifetime.
> You know what the best revenge in life is?
> It is living your life well....


she's better off without her, i cant think of anything positive she can give her. whenever anyone compliments my girls long pretty hair i say, "its the only think her mother ever gave her". im just gonna take my time and find her a new momma, a better momma


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

My dogs love taking pills, we hide them in cheese, they'll line up for pills, hell the dog I had for 15 years, if you forget his pills when he needed them, he'd go in the kitchen and look at the bottle and bark, "gimme my cheese bitch" 

Now pills and cats = bloody mess and emergency room 






420weedman said:


> "What we need is a dog and cat birth control pill..... hard to believe that hasn't been developed...... Look a serious post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, it's called Peanut Butter...... I could slip a nuclear device past my dog if I covered it in peanut butter.



out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Puff, been a few days, how's the elbow?


Still fucked, but now I don't hafta worry about heading back to work so soon, so I have actually got time to let it heal. Hatin it, tho, as it feels better I wanna do more with it, and I get yelled at. It'll be after Christmas fore I can loose this sling.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, it's called Peanut Butter...... I could slip a nuclear device past my dog if I covered it in peanut butter.
> 
> 
> 
> out.


that one might work on me too.....mmmmmmm, peanut butter.....


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

lol, yea i forgot how easy dogs are like that .... been awhile since ive had one 
cats catch on to that shit and will eat the chesse around the pill... while a dog will hardly chew


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My dogs love taking pills, we hide them in cheese, they'll line up for pills, hell the dog I had for 15 years, if you forget his pills when he needed them, he'd go in the kitchen and look at the bottle and bark, "gimme my cheese bitch"
> 
> Now pills and cats = bloody mess and emergency room



Too Funny +rep.. 
Do you live in our house .. Our dog does the same thing ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

420weedman said:


> while a dog will hardly chew


we had a dog that i swear would have swallowed a rock whole if you tossed it to him like food. furry fucker would just eat treats whole, no chewing about it. i bet you could have fed him a socket set and he never would have known.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Too Funny +rep..
> Do you live in our house .. Our dog does the same thing ..


you both have dogs that speak?!? and use obsenities nonetheless!?! *puts away the bowl, he's had enough*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

well they bark but I know what they are saying


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol, yea i forgot how easy dogs are like that .... been awhile since ive had one
> cats catch on to that shit and will eat the chesse around the pill... while a dog will hardly chew



 yah cheese food bribes don't work well with cats. that's why i go strictly by suppositories.....that is sooo much easier.




out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, like the cats like THOSE any better.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> that's why i go strictly by suppositories.....that is sooo much easier.


i think i just found my new signature....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

thats some good "editing"


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

done, thank you CJ


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 12, 2008)

morning yall. waked and baked, and laughing at your conversation. Animals are great aren't they.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> done, thank you CJ


My pleasure. I will send over the standard residuals contract on Sig copyrights. Do you have a first born? It's not a deal breaker, but.......





out.  meow!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

The Snow stopped, the sun is out ... WTF...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

*Shit... snowing like hell here.... smoke hunt was useless.... Damn...back out in the snow...*



Gryphonn said:


> Morning!
> It's 3pm last tuesday week Twisty!


*Thats what I thought.....*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Yeah, like the cats like THOSE any better.....


*A definite trip to ER.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The Snow stopped, the sun is out ... WTF...


A perfect time to go STREAKING, they'll never expect it!!




out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just got My Niagara USA Visitor guide.. Im Planning on Taking China There this July (she was there once I never was ) ... It looks like a pretty cool place .. Anyone know any other things to do or see in that area ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

nothing like cinnamon toast crunch and weed in the morning.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Just got My Niagara USA Visitor guide.. Im Planning on Taking China There this July (she was there once I never was ) ... It looks like a pretty cool place .. Anyone know any other things to do or see in that area ?


Check out the falls from the Canadian side....way better. I'm thinking vineyards as well.



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> A perfect time to go STREAKING, they'll never expect it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not in 25 degree...........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Just got My Niagara USA Visitor guide.. Im Planning on Taking China There this July (she was there once I never was ) ... It looks like a pretty cool place .. Anyone know any other things to do or see in that area ?


*If I can go see the old band I'd be about 45min. away from the falls.... Let me know when you have a date........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If I can go see the old band I'd be about 45min. away from the falls.... Let me know when you have a date........*



For sure .. I'll even bring some Twisted tea


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a sign 'o the times, our hometown newspaper has been cancelled due to the economic situation....................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

The deed is done. My vet got bit to shit and left bleeding...I wonder if he is still going to come back for their wing and beak trimmings next month....I think I should buy him a sympathy card or something.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> The deed is done. My vet got bit to shit and left bleeding...


Sunny's using hired thugs for her birdie hits...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Sunny's using hired thugs for her birdie hits...


Its a shame ... At least make a scrambled egg sandwich .. why waste a good egg


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

The eggs are still in there with them. He just shook them and put them back, but, Oz did an in air attack on him and I coudn't get Oz off of him. He got bit pretty good, he will need stitches...OUCH. Now the birds are back to normal. They are sitting on the eggs and kissing each other and giggling. So they are happy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Egg McMuffins ................ With Cheese.............


----------



## VaporOutlet (Dec 12, 2008)

yip love to wake n bake with my vape


VaporOutet


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

haha....^^^


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Egg McMuffins ................ With Cheese.............


LOL. I could never!! I can't even imagine, but, it was funny.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Must not laugh....... must..... not... laugh........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Must not laugh....... must..... not... laugh........


 *There ... I just squeezed it out, now you can laugh..................................... wait, thats not a laugh....







*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Phew, Twisty, why didcha hafta do it, man?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It wasn't that rantish, because it's the truth. All my pets are either spayed or neutered and they are happier for it. It's better for everyone.
> 
> I hate when people go out and buy a dog with papers and decide "hey, I'm going to be a breeder" that really can screw up bloodlines. I've known so many retards that do that shit, "hey I'm a gonna sell some puppies and get rich" dumbasses.
> 
> I had a dog with papers once, and guess what, he took his trip to the vet too, people would say "he's a purebred dog and you neutered him? wtf" Well yes I did, I wanted a pet, I had no interest in trying to breed him. He was a good boy too, I miss him. (RIP at the age of 15)


*I have been breeding border collies for 8 years, in 8 years I have had 9 litters. I am real picky about who I sell them to. pups go for $250 and an 18 month trained herder goes for $1800. you really can't spay and neuter a herding dog, they are not aggressive enough to herd. my daughter breeds yorkie poos and she spays and neuters them before she sells them and people sometimes don't want a puppy that has already been spayed.*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

That is very true, alot of people don't realise that. Neutering a 'working dog' affects his ability to work, the males anyhow. Who wants to herd sheep when you don't even wanna lick your balls anymore? Poor things.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been breeding border collies for 8 years, in 8 years I have had 9 litters. I am real picky about who I sell them to. pups go for $250 and an 18 month trained herder goes for $1800. you really can't spay and neuter a herding dog, they are not aggressive enough to herd. my daughter breeds yorkie poos and she spays and neuters them before she sells them and people sometimes don't want a puppy that has already been spayed.*


And that is all good. Unfortunately though, there are so many people that think this is just a way to make a quick buck....those are the ones that need to pushed out. I know a lot of reputable breeders and they have a true love for what they do. It is the bad apples that make it so bad. They need to be regulated a lot more than what they are. I say this only for the dog world...the bird world is different. I believe breeding Parrots should be banned in the US....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> That is very true, alot of people don't realise that. Neutering a 'working dog' affects his ability to work, the males anyhow. Who wants to herd sheep when you don't even wanna lick your balls anymore? Poor things.


oh they still want to lick those balls .... now finding them is a different matter 



out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> oh they still want to lick those balls .... now finding them is a different matter
> 
> 
> 
> out.


2 guys are watching a dog lick his balls and 1 guy says, " I wish I could do that". the other guy says, " you better pet him first to make sure he is friendly"....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, man, that is sick. Funny, but sick. I like it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> 2 guys are watching a dog lick his balls and 1 guy says, " i wish i could do that". The other guy says, " you better pet him first to make sure he is friendly"....


rofl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

A classic !!  well done!


A Mandarin Duck walks into a bar and the bartender says, "hey, Ive got a drink named after you". 
The duck says, "you have a drink named Fred"?
(long pause)
"No", says the bartender, "it's called a mandarin".
"oh okay" says the duck, "but I'm in a hurry so make it quack".


out. 

I am that bartender and he was delicious.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 12, 2008)

srry im late


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 12, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1756300]srry im late [/quote]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

wow...that kid's not done yet..he needs go back in the oven..or hell..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 12, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


>


lol im a lil darker than that


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


>



Mother to husband, "I don't care what you say, I'm not breast feeding him!!" 




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

*Great toy just won't fit back in the box........ *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Ew. And ow.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 12, 2008)

Didn't they sell them back in the sixties on chains, only with longer neon hair?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been breeding border collies for 8 years, in 8 years I have had 9 litters. I am real picky about who I sell them to. pups go for $250 and an 18 month trained herder goes for $1800. you really can't spay and neuter a herding dog, they are not aggressive enough to herd. my daughter breeds yorkie poos and she spays and neuters them before she sells them and people sometimes don't want a puppy that has already been spayed.*




You mean these dogs ? My friend has a sheep farm they hold hearding trials there


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Didn't they sell them back in the sixties on chains, only with longer neon hair?



Yah yah, the CUPIE doll right? Wait, weren't they called Trolls?



Hey Puffy     take that SIG down .. they are GONE...killer!!!

HEE




ut.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

here is the link 

http://www.raspberryridgesheepfarm.com/index.aspx


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 12, 2008)

THERE. CHANGED IT. happy?

It was YOU that didn't give them clickies, YOU. Damn you, damn you all to heck.

Soooooo, nice doggies. I had a border collie, only dog I had that didn't like to get high.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You mean these dogs ? My friend has a sheep farm they hold hearding trials there


*we train ours to respond to whistles, she yells too much.*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 12, 2008)

It's FRYDAY! woot woot! Fire it up RIU!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> here is the link
> 
> http://www.raspberryridgesheepfarm.com/index.aspx


*thats** cool...you be surprised how much of that comes natural to a border collie. I do border collie rescue on occasion and I have seen border collies that have never been around farm animals in their life, just start herding.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> thats"]http://www.raspberryridgesheepfarm.com/index.aspx


*thats[/url] cool...you be surprised how much of that comes natural to a border collie. I do border collie rescue on occasion and I have seen border collies that have never been around farm animals in their life, just start herding.*[/quote]

There is one dog there "Spirit" her name is .. She is the ULTIMATE the best dog I ever saw . she handles 300 sheep no problem.. I was amazed watching them

She is the Top vid its HER farm


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> *thats[/url] cool...you be surprised how much of that comes natural to a border collie. I do border collie rescue on occasion and I have seen border collies that have never been around farm animals in their life, just start herding.*


There is one dog there "Spirit" her name is .. She is the ULTIMATE the best dog I ever saw . she handles 300 sheep no problem.. I was amazed watching them

She is the Top vid its HER farm[/quote]*there is guy down the road from that keeps 150-200 cows and he uses 2 border collies I sold him 4 years ago. they are fearless, he doesn't give them commands they just know what to do.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> There is one dog there "Spirit" her name is .. She is the ULTIMATE the best dog I ever saw . she handles 300 sheep no problem.. I was amazed watching them
> 
> She is the Top vid its HER farm


*there is guy down the road from that keeps 150-200 cows and he uses 2 border collies I sold him 4 years ago. they are fearless, he doesn't give them commands they just know what to do.*[/quote]

They are great dogs ..

Im a Black lab person.. although I'd take a yellow too.. I really like the Mastiff, But China said NO very stern like too.. I think she meant it


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 12, 2008)

Who's high? Come on people its only 8:32 here! Get ya smoke on!


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 12, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Who's high? Come on people its only 8:32 here! Get ya smoke on!


Im waiting on the call so i can go pick up  10:36 here


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 12, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> Im waiting on the call so i can go pick up  10:36 here


Better hurry we are running out of time! I think we have like four minutes . . .
[youtube]k5-BJY00nHI[/youtube]


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You shake them so they won't hatch...then you put them back in so that they can tend to them and eventually see they won't hatch...this will help them not to lay more eggs. If you just take the eggs they will produce more and more and eventually get very frustrated by me taking them. When you shake and return, they figure they aren't fertile and they give up that part of their relationship.
> I know it sounds cruel, but, it is something that needs to be done. These guys are worth a lot of money so we end up with an over abundance of birds in domestic homes that shouldn't be there. Australia has banned the importation of these birds so the US is breeding them for the $$$. As a true lover of these birds, it is my responsibility to make sure I am not contributing to the breeding/selling of these birds. It is my little dent in the bird world.



Good on ya Sunny! This comes from an Aussie.

Now, just for the record, in some parts of Australia...actually, some of those parts are only a 2 hour drive from me...Sulpher Crested Cockatoos are pests. As are Corellas (long and short billed). In our city here, Rainbow Lorikeets are more common than sparrows.

I love our parrots and cockatoos and lorikeets. But I would be really wary of seeing Cockatoos in the wild in your grain growing districts. Honestly, you can see hundreds feeding on sunflower paddocks over here.

I am of the opinion that the farmers should protect their crops but not harm the birds. After all, the farmers were the ones that brought all the munchies to the land.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 13, 2008)

wake and bakes are the shit .. They wake u up in a good mood


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 13, 2008)

By the time most of you Wake and bakers get up (Chiceh, Twisty etc), we should be getting some really good storms. They've started to build in the west and are heading our way. If we're lucky, we'll show you photos.



http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR671.loop.shtml#skip


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 13, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> By the time most of you Wake and bakers get up (Chiceh, Twisty etc), we should be getting some really good storms. They've started to build in the west and are heading our way. If we're lucky, we'll show you photos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR671.loop.shtml#skip


Ummm, maybe they'll be here sooner...it's been fifty minutes and they've travelled three times as far as I thought they would have. We're looking at half an hour before we get 'em I think. Cool


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

FUCK!!! i cant sleep, getting mad about it....better smoke...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> FUCK!!! i cant sleep, getting mad about it....better smoke...








Good Morning folks ... So today Im thinking is the day To go get our tree .. Going to hack it down ourselves 

Anyway , Time to have a cup of coffee and a bowl of goodness


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Last Night ChinaCat and My kids Built a Gingerbread House .. 






















She Is AWESOME ...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 13, 2008)

YUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!




korvette1977 said:


> Last Night ChinaCat and My kids Built a Gingerbread House ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Wake & ............... ? Damn, not again.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wake & ............... ? Damn, not again.......*




LOL its a NO BAKE gingerbread house


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn .. I have to go make Pancakes .. I'll be back in 20 min or so .. 


Twisty Niagara 3rd or 4th week in July prob a monday to thursday type thing .. With the Motorhome .. A rolling party woo hoo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake 

What a cute gingerbread house you 2 built.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Morning everyone.

I really thought I was going to see that gingerbread house with bites in it this morning!
Good for you Vette for not breaking and eating it! Looks nice! Your kids must love China so much!!! It is great she treats them like her own, very nice...I knew I liked her.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Sunny, how's the Cockatoo family this morning? Did you manage to get the eggs dealt with?


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 13, 2008)

[youtube]nTTiY7C0DRA[/youtube]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Did anyone see the moon last night? It was at it biggest and brightest this year. It looked so huge and cool, I wish I'd had my camera when I was in the car last night, would have been the best shot ever.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did anyone see the moon last night? It was at it biggest and brightest this year. It looked so huge and cool, I wish I'd had my camera when I was in the car last night, would have been the best shot ever.


*They were just talking about that on the news... closest to the earth in x years....
In the northeast was supposed to be the best place to see it from....
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 13, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> [youtube]nTTiY7C0DRA[/youtube]



Too funny, thanks for the morning laugh. Now I have to wait for brunch, lol. Wake n Bake stoners.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did anyone see the moon last night? It was at it biggest and brightest this year. It looked so huge and cool, I wish I'd had my camera when I was in the car last night, would have been the best shot ever.


last night was when its the closest to earth or something like that. 

couldnt sleep most of the damn night. finnaly fell out around 6 and shorty wakes up at 730. she wasnt tryin to hear the whole "go back to bed" thing, so here i am...

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They were just talking about that on the news... closest to the earth in x years....
> In the northeast was supposed to be the best place to see it from....
> *


*Does anyone know why when I click on any youtube link here it screws my mouse and the roller ball won't work till I leave that page.. ????*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2008)

Can those eggs be scrambled? 



Good Morning!! Waked but not yet baked 

My better half is usually asleep, but now is awake and delaying the bake sail. . 

I will empower the Flying Spaghetti Monster to keep her busy whilst I pack a bowl. 

Oh Noodle, accept this doodle. 


ut. :Blsmoke:


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Pop in the favorite DVD for her and take cat naps on the couch. I remember those days. Too bad we're 3 hours apart, I'd help you out. Haven't had a little one around here for a really long time, it would be fun ! 





SlikWiLL13 said:


> last night was when its the closest to earth or something like that.
> 
> couldnt sleep most of the damn night. finnaly fell out around 6 and shorty wakes up at 730. she wasnt tryin to hear the whole "go back to bed" thing, so here i am...
> 
> morning all


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 13, 2008)

mornin baked as I type


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Pancakes are done .. getting ready to go chop a tree..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I went fake tree last year, sick of the real tree mess, the dog drinking the tree water, hauling the thing out afterwards. Too much drama, now I put together my plastic tree and don't have to sweep up needles all the time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I went fake tree last year, sick of the real tree mess, the dog drinking the tree water, hauling the thing out afterwards. Too much drama, now I put together my plastic tree and don't have to sweep up needles all the time.


Ahhh nothing is like a real tree... I Like em .. No carpets here .. Slate flooring .. and easy clean


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't have carpet either, we did real trees for 20 years. Hubby always insisted on a real tree. We used to take the kids to the tree farm and we'd all pick one together. Good family times. Now their grown and the tree tends to be my problem, so I decided that real trees are a thing of the past.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I went fake tree last year, sick of the real tree mess, the dog drinking the tree water, hauling the thing out afterwards. Too much drama, now I put together my plastic tree and don't have to sweep up needles all the time.



Same here Miss Moffit, and mine even has all the lights attached, lol. No mess here. My dogs would either eat the tree, drink the water or pee on it, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Just got back from my attic....I am drying some lowryder mixed with skunk. I did the newspaper drying method...I am HAPPY. The buds are so compressed and looks awesome! 1 more day and they will go into my jars. I am really happy with this grow...


Miss I have a good ole plastic tree too! I love the smell of a real tree, but, don't love the mess...especially the sap. I am also allergic, so that makes it real sucky for me...hives everywhere if I touch one...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Or the cats climbing it, some how a real tree always become a victim. The fake tree must not have much of a smell, they don't really mess with it. 

How's Chiceh  staying warm?

Yikes Sunny, I wouldn't want a real tree either if it gave me hives, that just doesn't sound very christmasy


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Does anyone know why when I click on any youtube link here it screws my mouse and the roller ball won't work till I leave that page.. ????*


try clicking outside the youtube box then rolling your mouse roller thingy. when the video is playing, its kinda like being in another window...i think


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Just got back from my attic....I am drying some lowryder mixed with skunk. I did the newspaper drying method...I am HAPPY. The buds are so compressed and looks awesome! 1 more day and they will go into my jars. I am really happy with this grow...


*Hi girls.... all..... The paper method IS good for airy buds....

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

HPS = Tight dense buds


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> try clicking outside the youtube box then rolling your mouse roller thingy. when the video is playing, its kinda like being in another window...i think


*Thanks..I'll try that.. Its a pain..all the youtube I play are jerky and staggered..shitty comp... Thats why I rarely go there..*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> HPS = Tight dense buds


*HPS..pain in ass to adapt to small area...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Vette, which model of the aerogarden do you have? I was looking at them online and there are quite a few to choose from, I am having trouble narrowing down which one I'd like to save up for.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Vette, which model of the aerogarden do you have? I was looking at them online and there are quite a few to choose from, I am having trouble narrowing down which one I'd like to save up for.


I have the pro 100 and I got the Deluxe upgraded hood 

So it makes it a pro 200.. Thats the one you want .. They are great for vegging and clones .. Im doing Purple haze in one now and finishing with an hps 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/136519-purple-haze-areogarden-grow.html


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I will empower the Flying Spaghetti Monster to keep her busy whilst I pack a bowl.
> 
> Oh Noodle, accept this doodle.


you always make me laugh in the mornin CJ, im pretty sure i like you.



misshestermoffitt said:


> Pop in the favorite DVD for her and take cat naps on the couch. I remember those days. Too bad we're 3 hours apart, I'd help you out. Haven't had a little one around here for a really long time, it would be fun !


yeah, she just got done pancakin it up, i just popped in Goonies...who remembers Goonies?!?



Chiceh said:


> Same here Miss Moffit, and mine even has all the lights attached, lol. No mess here. My dogs would either eat the tree, drink the water or pee on it, lol.


i take it one step further...i dont even take the tree apart, i just pick it up and carry it to its corner in the basement. it take me 5 minutes to set up my tree!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi girls.... all..... The paper method IS good for airy buds....
> 
> *


I am super thrilled. It worked beautifully, I am grinning from ear to ear. Thanks!



korvette1977 said:


> HPS = Tight dense buds


I am using HPS but this last plant had a lot of sativa like qualities and I like real dense buds, you know super super tight where you break it apart and it puffs out a little. Compressing them in the paper really worked.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

So you only veg under the areo garden, you don't flower under it? Where do you get HPS, and what kind of imprint does it leave on your power bill? I've only used CFL's myself and they kind of suck for flowering, I'd like to get more for my efforts.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have the pro 100 and I got the Deluxe upgraded hood
> 
> So it makes it a pro 200.. Thats the one you want .. They are great for vegging and clones .. Im doing Purple haze in one now and finishing with an hps
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/136519-purple-haze-areogarden-grow.html


i always looked at those and thought they were a joke....you really think an aerogarden is worth having? it just seems so small and built for a housewifes countertop(no offence to my wake n bake housewives, i love ya). do you like it because its small?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So you only veg under the areo garden, you don't flower under it? Where do you get HPS, and what kind of imprint does it leave on your power bill? I've only used CFL's myself and they kind of suck for flowering, I'd like to get more for my efforts.


http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155&typeID=55


The power bill might go up $12.00 every month you use it 

I have just used CFL's in the past ,But Im done with them for flowering..Im going HPS .. its the ONLY true way besides the sun to get tight dense buds


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm goin with wind or solar for my power, whether I am off or on the grid has yet to be determined...........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Where do you get HPS, and what kind of imprint does it leave on your power bill? I've only used CFL's myself and they kind of suck for flowering, I'd like to get more for my efforts.


i get most of the lights ive bought at my local hydro shop used. ive gotten a full air-cooled 1000W rig for 180, a full non-cooled 600W for 120, a 250W with a batwing for 75, and i bought 6 1000w ballasts for 50/each once. i love used lights!.

as for you light bill, your ComEd right? @ .18Kwh heres what your light will cost - 29.81 for a 400W, 44.06 for a 600W, and 71.28 for a 1000w

its worth it too....the proof is in the pudding


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

That is my plan too, I've also been looking at wood burning kitchen stoves, wouldn't hurt to have one, just in case. 





puffdamagikdragon said:


> I'm goin with wind or solar for my power, whether I am off or on the grid has yet to be determined...........


 
I'm way south of you Slik, we're Ameren around here. No hydro store to be seen for many miles either.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

They da shit, if you don't mine feeding them. Kinda a pain to learn how to get goin, but I am one hell of a firestarter now! I love mine, when it is REALLY cold I pay $45 a week for heat. When it is like it is now, sorta cold, I pay $45 every 2 weeks. And I keep it toasty! (Hate the cold. This swamp bunny shudda never left the south.)

The only reason I may stay on the grid is so they can pay me for my excess. Oh, and you LET them be late, I will fine tham mercilessly! It would be so satisfying to get a check from THEM every month..... Now if I can figger out how to do it with the phone......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

I just took some pics of my newspaper dried bud....On my light you will see 2 hanging that were done the newspaper way and 2 that were not...I like the difference.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the same feeling about this as you do, but i wonder, will they pay me the same price for power as they expect me to pay them? There's the rub. 

I would keep a regular kitchen stove, but they way I see it, things on earth are only going to get worse. There may be times where things improve for a bit, but then they'll go back downhill. Not to menton, those winter storms with power outages. Those seem to get worse every year. We get lucky, we've never been without power for weeks at a time like some people are, but you never know. 






puffdamagikdragon said:


> The only reason I may stay on the grid is so they can pay me for my excess. Oh, and you LET them be late, I will fine tham mercilessly! It would be so satisfying to get a check from THEM every month..... Now if I can figger out how to do it with the phone......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow Sunny, nice buds. What is this newspaper method ? I haven't heard of it?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow Sunny, nice buds. What is this newspaper method ? I haven't heard of it?


I read it out here. You wrap the bud in newspaper and tie them with cord and then dry as normal. It compresses the buds down so they are real dense. I am going to weigh this as soon as my batteries re charge, the buds done are heavy and thick. I am impressed with this method so far....


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, those are nice buds.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> Wow, those are nice buds.


Thank you! I believe I am going to enjoy these!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

i would be concerned about the ink getting on the budz. ever look at your hands after reading the paper thorougly. back when i cared what it looked like in a bag, i would bag it tightly a day or two before its ready for several hours then finish drying normally. i kinda got the same result you did, sunny.

do you always dry on you chadelier? so posh!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

They aren't done...I am going to have re wrap them and hang them longer. I just weighed them and they were too heavy yet. One was 3 oz and one was 2 ounce, there is no way! So I need know to go longer, but, I am liking what I am seeing.

Slik I never thought about the ink, don't know but it is something I will be thinking about now.. I dry in my attic and in a spare bedroom I just hung em for the pics. I am not posh, but, I am trying!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Buds Sunny .. Good Job


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nice Buds Sunny .. Good Job


Thanks Vette!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

well they look great! crystal-hung or not. whacha got for lights?

im gonna take some new pics in 30 min when the lights go on. the girl i have flowering right now is goddamn impressive, i cant wait to see how she finishes.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> well they look great! crystal-hung or not. whacha got for lights?
> 
> im gonna take some new pics in 30 min when the lights go on. the girl i have flowering right now is goddamn impressive, i cant wait to see how she finishes.


I am using a 400W Mh/Hps system...Eye of Hortilux bulb for flowering. I like it, it is small but effective. Works great in my spare bath tub. I usually do 4 plants at a time and it allows me to be self sufficient. I don't remember the last time I had to buy weed.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Vette, which model of the aerogarden do you have? I was looking at them online and there are quite a few to choose from, I am having trouble narrowing down which one I'd like to save up for.


*They're advertising aerogardens at Canadian Tire (hardware) on TV.... got to love it......*



misshestermoffitt said:


> So you only veg under the areo garden, you don't flower under it? Where do you get HPS, and what kind of imprint does it leave on your power bill? I've only used CFL's myself and they kind of suck for flowering, I'd like to get more for my efforts.


*You might find that with all the extra wires, sockets..etc that you'll use more on CFL then on HPS or MH with proper wiring.. A 400w HPS is the same as 4 x 100w normal lights.. and after looking at a neighbors 400w its about the same temp too....*




misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow Sunny, nice buds. What is this newspaper method ? I haven't heard of it?


*Suitcase, box..etc... 1 layer newspaper..weed, paper... turn paper/or replace daily and move buds around.. Even with dense buds it seems to dry w/out turning nugs to dust... *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Puff is jealous.  Puff doesn't grow. YET.

Twisty, what about mold?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twisty what about the ink? I didn't think of that when I did it....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am using a 400W Mh/Hps system...Eye of Hortilux bulb for flowering. I like it, it is small but effective. Works great in my spare bath tub. I usually do 4 plants at a time and it allows me to be self sufficient. I don't remember the last time I had to buy weed.


one round at a time? no perpetual? im just gettin the kinks worked out of my perpetual so flow is steady, im real excited. really a 400W is all one or two people need to get by, its what i use(new Solarmax bulb) backed by 6- t-12's in a veg room. weve had some dry spells in between, but like i said im workin out the kinks in this system. plus me and me mudder(the other person i grow for!) smoke ALOT, like an 1/8 a day no sweat!


----------



## wes87t (Dec 13, 2008)

Morning. Baked. Chemistry exam in an hour. Uh oh.



^_______________________^


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Puff is jealous.  Puff doesn't grow. YET.
> 
> Twisty, what about mold?


*Thats why I replace paper daily..I keep it right next to me at room temp...in 4-6 days its done.... I've seen no up or down side when compared to hang dry...... but it is more stealthy.... 
START GROWING PUFF..... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> one round at a time? no perpetual? im just gettin the kinks worked out of my perpetual so flow is steady, im real excited. really a 400W is all one or two people need to get by, its what i use(new Solarmax bulb) backed by 6- t-12's in a veg room. weve had some dry spells in between, but like i said im workin out the kinks in this system. plus me and me mudder(the other person i grow for!) smoke ALOT, like an 1/8 a day no sweat!


I find it self sufficient for one smoker. When my brother n law moved in it got tight around here, he smokes a lot. I smoke around a 1/4 a week and so one grow usually will make it through til the next one is done in 4 to 5 months. I try to keep it rolling, never take a break. Now if I run across some blueberry kush I will buy it as a treat.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty what about the ink? I didn't think of that when I did it....


*Might be an issue if you were rubbing the weed on the paper... Plus all newsprint ink is vegetable base and not oil anymore...(EX printer)...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I find it self sufficient for one smoker. When my brother n law moved in it got tight around here, he smokes a lot. I smoke around a 1/4 a week and so one grow usually will make it through til the next one is done in 4 to 5 months. I try to keep it rolling, never take a break. Now if I run across some blueberry kush I will buy it as a treat.


*If I'm a good twisty..a 1/4 lasts 3 days...but the 3rd is roach day.. depends if good...this weeks crap was a joint an hour batch.. but like Cannas Jack..thats a joint every 5 hours...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats why I replace paper daily..I keep it right next to me at room temp...in 4-6 days its done.... I've seen no up or down side when compared to hang dry...... but it is more stealthy....
> START GROWING PUFF.....
> *


It is more stealthy. When I did it I went with that one method I saw out here, and, that was a pain in the ass. I had to unroll it and re roll and then hang it back up....Next time I am stacking! I really like the results of this though, either way it worked. It compressed those buds so tight.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If I'm a good twisty..a 1/4 lasts 3 days...but the 3rd is roach day.. depends if good...this weeks crap was a joint an hour batch.. but like Cannas Jack..thats a joint every 5 hours...*


Are you sure your not my brother n law??? Sounds like him to the tee! If he wasnt' moving I would be buying a bigger system....I think men smoke more than women on a whole. Maybe you guys have bigger....lungs or something.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Are you sure your not my brother n law??? Sounds like him to the tee! If he wasnt' moving I would be buying a bigger system....I think men smoke more than women on a whole. Maybe you guys have bigger....lungs or something.


*................... !................. *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Are you sure your not my brother n law??? Sounds like him to the tee! If he wasnt' moving I would be buying a bigger system....I think men smoke more than women on a whole. Maybe you guys have bigger....lungs or something.


i might agree except that i hang out with some chiefin-ass girls. my mother smokes just as much as me, my best friend lyss smokes a 1/4 between mon and thursday and thats the workweek! i got two other girlfriends that smoke hash like mcdonalds sells happymeals.


check this shit out~!!! fucking hilarious....https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/140718-oops-didnt-mean-do.html


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

you know what they say about guys with big lungs right??


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you know what they say about guys with big lungs right??


No.....what?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No.....what?


i got nothin, it wasnt soposed to go this far.... even my wittiness has its bounds.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> No.....what?


they are able to stay down


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*been awake...now I must bake.......*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 13, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> they are able to stay down


Yo son, you chill? I closed that bashing thread. 



tipsgnob said:


> *been awake...now I must bake.......*


That's right, Fire it up.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yo son, you chill? I closed that bashing thread.



yeah, i was just bored and the dude kept talking trash in a plethora of private messages and in threads. Somehow I was able to bother him  It's pretty entertaining actually.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They're advertising aerogardens at Canadian Tire (hardware) on TV.... got to love it......*


Canadian Tire store .... they're for you all the way


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Dec 13, 2008)

waddup riu >_<
just smoking on some poppa purp from the clinic 
fucking took me so long traffic in la is a bitch sometimes!!
wadup son of man >_<


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 13, 2008)

journal udpates....heres a taste.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 13, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> Canadian Tire store .... they're for you all the way



They sure are, I have to go there today for some Promix, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> They sure are, I have to go there today for some Promix, lol.


*Damn... Chiceh pick me some up.. I went to our store yesterday and no promix...All they had was tropical plant soil which is good, but not what I wanted... stupid clerk looks at me like I have two heads when I asked for soil..she says "its winter..!!".. I say..."Ever heard of HOUSE PLANTS".. Sometimes store clerks can be so stupid.. Waaa... my kingdom for dirt...*


----------



## Kaako (Dec 13, 2008)

Good morning RIU! I'm awake and fully baked right now.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*to dry my weed I use these damp traps. I put 2 of these in a shoe box with the buds and it they are ready to smoke in 4-5 days...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have 45 min till we Leave to get the kids picture taken with Santa .. Then some Dinner and to see the lights In Scranton... So Im getting baked .. Cant go to the Mall at X-mas Time not stoned


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have 45 min till we Leave to get the kids picture taken with Santa .. Then some Dinner and to see the lights In Scranton... So Im getting baked .. Cant go to the Mall at X-mas Time not stoned


*no shit...if your there very long you will need an excuse to go out to the car....if you know what I mean...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *no shit...if your there very long you will need an excuse to go out to the car....if you know what I mean...*


 I got my "Sneek a Toke "" all packed .. for when I go out to have a smoke


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a houseful of kids myself, and I can't go nowhere. I can hide and bake, tho, which I am doing RIGHT NOW. Coff coff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I have a houseful of kids myself, and I can't go nowhere. I can hide and bake, tho, which I am doing RIGHT NOW. Coff coff.


I run out to the barn.. but its fucking cold ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Vette, did you get your Christmas tree all picked out? 

I think I'm going to try that newpaper thing Sunny and Twisty were talking about. 

Slik, nice looking plant. 

Puff, join the growers, it's nice on the "dark side"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> they are able to stay down


I am slow.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am slow.....



_*Slooooow !!!!! *_


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*Slooooow !!!!! *_


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*you 2 need to get a room...........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Remember I told you guys about my birds and the eggs?? Well, my vet called, he left a message on my cell phone he didn't even bother calling the house...he said he would not be able to do Ozzies wings or beak anymore because he could not handle him....I am pissed, he could of atleast called my house. I went and bought him an 'I am sorry' card yesterday and mailed it this morning. I wish I could get that card back...Now I need an avian vet.....Arrrrrgh.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you 2 need to get a room...........*


I have the room, he hasn't shown up yet.....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

After Christmas we set up the power thing,.... Then it is the Dark side, young Skywalker......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Remember I told you guys about my birds and the eggs?? Well, my vet called, he left a message on my cell phone he didn't even bother calling the house...he said he would not be able to do Ozzies wings or beak anymore because he could not handle him....I am pissed, he could of atleast called my house. I went and bought him an 'I am sorry' card yesterday and mailed it this morning. I wish I could get that card back...Now I need an avian vet.....Arrrrrgh.


*He sounds like a putz..Did he wrap the birds in a towel to handle them..?
Like a vet here couldn't handle my cat and called me..I went there, wrapped the cat in a towel and gave it the shot..and told the vet "Don't even try to charge me for that shot"... A lot of vets only know how to handle "cute/fuzzy" animals and not pissed ones... 
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> I have the room, he hasn't shown up yet.....


*Woo hoo...santa came early...... Maybe twisty too....Did I say that out loud....???  sorry.. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have the room, he hasn't shown up yet.....


*give him time...old farts move slow....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Just a thought Sunny..Do you have any vet schools near you..they'll help for sure..its good for the students to try "real" animal situations..... Hands on....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

The only way I pick up Oz is with a towel and I told him that. He told me he knew what he was doing...? He left here with blood coming out of his arm and fingers...he had to go to the hospital and get stitches...I felt horrible, and to top it off, Oz and Sharon were laughing at him while he was getting his things together to leave...and then Sharon yelled "F'er" when he was walking out the door....Now I see why she did that, she knew he was an ass.


Twistyman said:


> *He sounds like a putz..Did he wrap the birds in a towel to handle them..?
> Like a vet here couldn't handle my cat and called me..I went there, wrapped the cat in a towel and gave it the shot..and told the vet "Don't even try to charge me for that shot"... A lot of vets only know how to handle "cute/fuzzy" animals and not pissed ones...
> *
> 
> ...


It's alright, I am loud too......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *give him time...old farts move slow....*


_*I heard that... slow maybe.... deef................... no.!!! 

Fuckin**.. P**** tips & B*T** F*****g comedian ****.........
*_


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*I heard that... slow maybe.... deef................... no.!!! *_
> 
> _*Fuckin**.. P**** tips & B*T** F*****g comedian ****.........*_


*you need to calm down...you might throw a clot old man........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG Sunny, your birds kicked the vets ass? Did you get it on video???  

At least we can all sleep better knowing that you are well protected, better than dogs I would think. No robber ever expects an airal attack. 

I think Sharon and I would get along, we have the same people and language skills.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Just a thought Sunny..Do you have any vet schools near you..they'll help for sure..its good for the students to try "real" animal situations..... Hands on....*


Good idea, I have never thought of that! I can get some young eager 'to be' vet to practice on Oz, it would be a good learning experience for whomever has to do it!



misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG Sunny, your birds kicked the vets ass? Did you get it on video???
> 
> At least we can all sleep better knowing that you are well protected, better than dogs I would think. No robber ever expects an airal attack.
> 
> I think Sharon and I would get along, we have the same people and language skills.


Man, I will tell you what...it was bad. This man was white, he was in shock...I could tell. I kept asking him if he wanted to sit down and let me help with his wounds...He just wanted out!! Then Sharon, omg, she yells real slow "fuckerrrrrrr" as he was walking out the door and then they both started laughing....loud. Now it seems pretty funny but at the time I was thinking to myself 'can he sue me?' Well he isn't going to do that, he just dumped me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*seriously sunny...get it on video the next time....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *seriously sunny...get it on video the next time....*


I will tips, cause I know there will be a next time....there always is! Oh, and Twisty's clots....don't worry, I have him covered. I will put him in my massage chair and crank it on high so his blood will circulate nice and even...I love my Twisty!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I had a chow that my vet used to put a muzzle on, he was scared of the breed in general. The dog would be guarded, but fine until the muzzle got on and then he'd freak. One time I was trying to hold him and the vet had some guy out of the waiting room come help (not a good plan, Chow's don't like strangers and they are suspicious of men ) the dog was shaking his head and the muzzle came off and they both ran away. I was stuck trying to hold the dog with one hand and undo the muzzle with the other. Pussies, running away like that


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*I take care of my dogs myself. I do their shots and worming etc...I have a border collie that will eat a vets ass. he does not like non family members, but the vet really gets him going.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

My family is rolling over the bird story. Sorry to the poor vet, but that's some funny stuff. I suppose "I know what I'm doing" can be considered his famous last words.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good idea, I have never thought of that! I can get some young eager 'to be' vet to practice on Oz, it would be a good learning experience for whomever has to do it!
> 
> 
> Man, I will tell you what...it was bad. This man was white, he was in shock...I could tell. I kept asking him if he wanted to sit down and let me help with his wounds...He just wanted out!! Then Sharon, omg, she yells real slow "fuckerrrrrrr" as he was walking out the door and then they both started laughing....loud. Now it seems pretty funny but at the time I was thinking to myself 'can he sue me?' Well he isn't going to do that, he just dumped me.


*My friend got his dogs operation done at a school.. at cost....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My family is rolling over the bird story. Sorry to the poor vet, but that's some funny stuff. I suppose "I know what I'm doing" can be considered his famous last words.......


Yes, he was a cocky vet! Now, Oz loves me, and this is what he looked like when I went to the cage to get the eggs:


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

So you can imagine what he did to that vet!!! I would love to know how many stitches he got!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My friend got his dogs operation done at a school.. at cost....*


In Maryland I used to do that with my cats and dogs. I don't know why the thought did not come to me here. I will definitely be making some calls Monday morning. It must of been one of my infamous blonde moments that made me forget...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you actually get the eggs? I heard somewhere that you can replace the eggs with something similar and the female will stop laying. I don't know if it's true though. You've really got your hands full with those 2 don't you ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did you actually get the eggs? I heard somewhere that you can replace the eggs with something similar and the female will stop laying. I don't know if it's true though. You've really got your hands full with those 2 don't you ?!?!?!?!


Yeah we got the eggs and we shook them and put them back. Sharon is still lying on them. She will realize that they aren't going to hatch and hopefully will stop laying eggs all together. It was like a mini abortion...
Yeah those 2 can be a handful, but, they are better in pairs. They don't get as bored. I also have a Yellow Crowned Amazon, Wilma, she is my baby. She goes wherever I go. She loves riding in the car. I am getting another Cockatoo Monday. A female named Farfey. Her owner died, and she has no where to live so she is coming here....I just keep adding!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Does he snuggle and nuzzle with you? I bet they can be cute and loving when they're in the mood.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Does he snuggle and nuzzle with you? I bet they can be cute and loving when they're in the mood.


They are known as the 'Velcro Birds' because they want to be attached to you at all times. The best way to describe them is like this, they are like having 2 and 3 year old toddlers in your house....except they are packing handguns! They do love to snuggle, they demand it every night. They take a lot of your time but to me they are worth it. They also live very long....80 years. I had to put them in my will so that I know when I go they will be taken care of....they have their own trust fund....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

One of these days, I'm coming to your place to snuggle your birds. I wanna pet them and pat them...............


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> One of these days, I'm coming to your place to snuggle your birds. I wanna pet them and pat them...............


My door is always open! It is sort of funny, but, whenever I have anything done in my house the workers always comment on my animals. When I had my carpet re done the one guy asked me if he could come back with his kids, he was even willing to pay $5 a head cover charge! Cracked me up...I didn't take the money and he came back with his 2 kids and they loved it.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> In Maryland I used to do that with my cats and dogs. I don't know why the thought did not come to me here. I will definitely be making some calls Monday morning. It must of been one of my infamous blonde moments that made me forget...


*We all seem to do that when our sick animals are involved... I traded my passport (illegal) for medical attention for my pet.. No cash so I left it as collateral.. you never saw such..kiss-assin your life...
Worked though..
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Does he snuggle and nuzzle with you? I bet they can be cute and loving when they're in the mood.


*My crippled lovebird snuggled all the time..I'd make a circle with index and thumb, and he'd fly over as soon as he saw it..he'd flip on his back and stick his head in circle and scratch his neck... do that for hours..or until my hand cramped...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> One of these days, I'm coming to your place to snuggle your birds. I wanna pet them and pat them...............


*We'll take turns stealing pollys eggs...1st one bitten, buys the beer....

*screw beers/eggs....I'll snuggle all the ladies...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *We all seem to do that when our sick animals are involved... I traded my passport (illegal) for medical attention for my pet.. No cash so I left it as collateral.. you never saw such..kiss-assin your life...
> Worked though..
> *
> 
> ...


You are my kind of man!!! If I wasn't married I would be flying out there to meet you Twisty!!! There is nothing like a man that has a kind heart for animals....they are always the keepers.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Adopt-a-twist.... line starts here.... 


*Note to self, hide stuffed pets... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Adopt-a-twist.... line starts here....
> 
> 
> *Note to self, hide stuffed pets... *


 what do you mean, stuffed??? No, never mind...I don't want to know. I like thinking of you as a big teddy bear that spreads love and joy to our furry friends!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

More like this....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> More like this....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Next time say "plush" pets instead of stuffed.  

Damn so many places I want to go. I want to go to Sunny's and to Vette's, I have a friend that lives about 45 min from him. I've never been to Canada, visiting Twisty would be fun. You guys could come here, I could show you Amish people and cornfields.  

We need to get a bus and just ride around the continent to each others places.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Next time say "plush" pets instead of stuffed.
> Damn so many places I want to go. I want to go to Sunny's and to Vette's, I have a friend that lives about 45 min from him. I've never been to Canada, visiting Twisty would be fun. You guys could come here, I could show you Amish people and cornfields.
> We need to get a bus and just ride around the continent to each others places.


*Thats what I'm talking about.. a party caravan...we always did that..we'd have 9 cars going camping, concerts, fireworks...etc.. literally invade a place.... good times... Now days its a major event to get three people in the same room on the same page..
**Start in Fla. and get Sunny (watch out for birds)..then head north...pick up vette..I think Kilo is in NY....grab some of your friends in US, (don't forget fdd), then to Canada...We'll get the whole gang..Chiceh, weezer, otis, jimmyspaz..hell, even lacy..
That would be a treat........ probably all end up hating each other...
No... pas possible...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 13, 2008)

Yea come and visit us, road trip! We have great weed, good tunes and cool chicks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPSUVDZ0tbE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 13, 2008)

A caravan would be cool. I could pack up my tent on my bike and away we go.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 13, 2008)

I've waked n baked twice today


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

I just ordered a pizza and opened a bottle of Chianti and I am going to watch I am Legend at 8 pm...Got my bong filled.
I hope this movie is decent.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 13, 2008)

that movie is crazy high.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*I like will smith...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

I like Will Smith too. He is a good actor. I want to see that movie Hancock, I am waiting for it to come on in demand. I am Legend looks like it will be pretty trippy so I am down with that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I like Will Smith too. He is a good actor. I want to see that movie Hancock, I am waiting for it to come on in demand. I am Legend looks like it will be pretty trippy so I am down with that.


did you see the one he did with his son? I can't think of the name but it was excellent...


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 13, 2008)

the pursuit of happiness


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

The fucking moon is Nuts tonight ..I even took a few pictures .. I'll post them later, My kids just left and Im lazy I wanna get high and chill


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> did you see the one he did with his son? I can't think of the name but it was excellent...


I haven't seen that one yet...I think I am behind on my movies...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kids are gone bowl is filled ... Cheers


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Me too! Actually, they are engaged in a Tekken war, (with my prompting, I am so clever) and I have a few precious minutes alone. 

We are doing Christmas ornaments later, with glue and glitter and balloons. You blow up the balloon, take your thick cotton thread and roll it in glue and wrap it pretty around the balloon, then roll it all in the glitter and let dry. Then you pop the balloon, and pull it out and it holds shape with only the glittery string. It is easy, and if they eat it, it won't kill 'em.

Oh God, now they are argueing. Interupting my buzz!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

I love This Show Two & and 1/2 Men ... Funny Shit .. Charlie Sheen IS PERFECT for this show


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 13, 2008)

*ha, im watchin that now. its funny as shit. *
*Wish they had new episodes. all re runs.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> *ha, im watchin that now. its funny as shit. *
> *Wish they had new episodes. all re runs.*


I just told China That I want the whole season on dvd ..Its better then Married with Children IMO


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 13, 2008)

*Yea i hear that dude.*

**


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Remember I told you guys about my birds and the eggs?? Well, my vet called, he left a message on my cell phone he didn't even bother calling the house...he said he would not be able to do Ozzies wings or beak anymore because he could not handle him....I am pissed, he could of atleast called my house. I went and bought him an 'I am sorry' card yesterday and mailed it this morning. I wish I could get that card back...Now I need an avian vet.....Arrrrrgh.


F'n gutless vet!!!  Scared of a poor little Cockatoo! Pfftt!

I'm yet to be bitten *hard* by a cockatoo. Lorikeets, yes. Even they make you bleed. I wouldn't like to cop a serious grab from a big bird though.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I love This Show Two & and 1/2 Men ... Funny Shit .. Charlie Sheen IS PERFECT for this show


It is one of the few things I watch on tv. I really love the housekeeper, she is my hero.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*I heard a vicious rumor about pics.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

We went to Check out Scranton's Nay Aug Parks Christmas Light Display 
http://www.scrantontimes.com/articles/2008/11/27/lifestyles/sc_times_trib.20081127.c.pg1.tt27holidaylights_s1.2118874_fea1.txt

Here are some pictures ..Mind you they were taken from in the car ,You drive through the park and the displays are everywhere.. Mind you I only took a few pictures ,I missed so much .. 
Enjoy 

http://www.scrantontimes.com/articles/2008/11/27/lifestyles/sc_times_trib.20081127.c.pg1.tt27holidaylights_s1.2118874_fea1.txt








































I aint done


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Santas milk and cookies 





















Still aint done


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

And two Houses outside the park..





















And The Moon


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Some Ice was left On the mountain.. Looks cool..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Good stuff...I still haven't seen my..*twisty was here*... I'm living vicariously through vette.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff...I still haven't seen my..*twisty was here*... I'm living vicariously through vette.... *


Like I walk around with a sharpie in my pocket ,, Imagine me getting caught and going to Jail for writing YOUR Name ...Huh,,, What bail money


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Like I walk around with a sharpie in my pocket ,, Imagine me getting caught and going to Jail for writing YOUR Name ...Huh,,, What bail money


*Lots of lights there.... legs broken ..??

twisty was here..... See how festive that looks........... damn...you'd think I was asking for a kidney.... speaking of.......................................... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

You cant walk through .. Its a drive through ...


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pics korvette. Love the lights 

Look it's my house!!







Sorry, I love old jokes.


----------



## Willie North (Dec 13, 2008)

I love when we have ice storms in Canada
the trees look soooo nice
you just sit there and stair at them


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* the 1998 *ice storm* in *Quebec*.
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
upload.wikimedia.org[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, pine trees with every needle covered in a quarter inch of ice look awesome!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*What was awesome was the huge power towers just collapsing..... no joke without power for 30+ days in winter..*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Brr. Just looking at those makes me want to put on a sweater. Pretty, tho.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What was awesome was the huge power towers just collapsing..... no joke without power for 30+ days in winter..*


Yeah, I was here for that. Fortunately for me our cables are buried underground so we had our power restored sooner than most. People hated me when I told them that because I only lost power for a matter of hours. Other people went for a month without power. I feel badly for them.

Quebec was wise enough to shore up their power systems after that. Ontario cheaped out on it and we payed the price with the big black out later.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2008)

Yah, I was just talking about the fact that down here in the south, when we lose power, it's 85 degrees outside. People literally freeze to death after these storms hit. Where's that fat ass Al Gore?



out.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 14, 2008)

probably eating a donut


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Some Ice was left On the mountain.. Looks cool..


Oh, what beautiful scenery... but it looks bloody cold to me... 



korvette1977 said:


> We went to Check out Scranton's Nay Aug Parks Christmas Light Display


Why isn't this in my thread??...  
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/138310-how-do-you-celebrate-christmas.html


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 14, 2008)

does look nice though


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Folks 



Well its that time again ,,, Time to bake .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning everyone, wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning everyone, wake and bake


Morning Miss Its 14 degree's here .. Whats the good word ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know the temp, and I'm up so early that the critters are harrassing me, but they don't get fed for another hour. 

I have a friend that wants to meet up with you and hang out at Bonnaroo. He's dying to go again this year. He went last year and is still yaking about it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know the temp, and I'm up so early that the critters are harrassing me, but they don't get fed for another hour.
> 
> I have a friend that wants to meet up with you and hang out at Bonnaroo. He's dying to go again this year. He went last year and is still yaking about it.



The more the merrier .. We go VIP so thats where we will be camped .. I cant wait ..

Tips will be in VIP too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

I think he'll be in regular camping, I'm not sure. 

I think it would be fun to go check it out for a day or two, but I'm not into the long days and days of it. It's just not my scene, if there weren't all those people there......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think he'll be in regular camping, I'm not sure.
> 
> I think it would be fun to go check it out for a day or two, but I'm not into the long days and days of it. It's just not my scene, if there weren't all those people there......



You should go .. all the people are nice ok there are a few ass's but it is an awesome weekend .. Once your in the Gates EVERYTHING is legal.You can walk around with a joint in your mouth, Its thursday till monday morning . so its only 4 days ,, If you love music , good people ,great times . Then you should go.. Its my Fave place to go..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

How much are the tickets? It would be fun to go there for the party aspect, I do have a tent and gear that I can haul on my bike. Only if I were to go to TN on my bike, I'd end up passing Nashville to go ride the Tail of the Dragon. I wonder, maybe we could make it a combo trip, hmmmmm, now I'm thinking about things.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How much are the tickets? It would be fun to go there for the party aspect, I do have a tent and gear that I can haul on my bike. Only if I were to go to TN on my bike, I'd end up passing Nashville to go ride the Tail of the Dragon. I wonder, maybe we could make it a combo trip, hmmmmm, now I'm thinking about things.......


Tickets are on sale 

www.bonnaroo.com

Although they wont let you ride your bike on the grounds .. Your better off with a car to lock up valuables
We bring our camper ( small motor home)


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

You can find everything there .. Just keep your ears open,, There is a shakedown street.. (all Illegals) and Millions of pipes ,Bongs and smoking tools


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Folks
> 
> Well its that time again ,,, Time to bake .. Cheers





misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning everyone, wake and bake





korvette1977 said:


> Morning Miss Its 14 degree's here .. Whats the good word ?


*Hi all.... -10c-14f yesterday and last night.. 9c-48f today..... 
Think I'm going to have to break down and go get some ditchweed this morning.... I hate this... everyone owes me money and I'm sitting here broke because Of getting jerked around........ 
At least my babies still love me..they're growing like mad.... 13-17" tall... 
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi all.... -10c-14f yesterday and last night.. 9c-48f today.....
> Think I'm going to have to break down and go get some ditchweed this morning.... I hate this... everyone owes me money and I'm sitting here broke because Of getting jerked around........
> At least my babies still love me..they're growing like mad.... 13-17" tall...
> *



ditchweed is exactly such for these reasons, but i am sorry people are jerkin you the wrong way. when i would run out of hooch while i was growing id burn some of the trim leaves and roaches or what-have-you and just go and sit with my ladies to keep me from gettin "ditchweed" but even then, i could only do that for a couple days before i exploited all my resources. anywho, G'Mornin, happy wake an bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi all.... -10c-14f yesterday and last night.. 9c-48f today.....
> Think I'm going to have to break down and go get some ditchweed this morning.... I hate this... everyone owes me money and I'm sitting here broke because Of getting jerked around........
> At least my babies still love me..they're growing like mad.... 13-17" tall...
> *


Twisty ..I love you .. But I gotta ask you something ... You aint rich ,We know this .. But for The life of me I cant understand why you continue to lend people money? and these are the people who dont pay it back dont give a shit if they did they would make every effort.. You should maybe get out of the lending business.. Or start using Hickory collection tools ..( baseball bat)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah Twisty, I'm with Vette, we know you have a kind heart but so do those who take advantage of you. Stop lending or fronting. As tight as things are, you need to look out for you.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty ..I love you .. But I gotta ask you something ... You aint rich ,We know this .. But for The life of me I cant understand why you continue to lend people money? and these are the people who dont pay it back dont give a shit if they did they would make every effort.. You should maybe get out of the lending business.. Or start using Hickory collection tools ..( baseball bat)





misshestermoffitt said:


> Yeah Twisty, I'm with Vette, we know you have a kind heart but so do those who take advantage of you. Stop lending or fronting. As tight as things are, you need to look out for you.


* I know... Its just these two putz's I've know for 35 years.... One has managed to live in a motel..the other is still on the streets, sleeping in shelters..Out of our old gang I'm the one who always worked and kept a place, all the way through mega drugs..those guys fried themselves..pity.. I just get pissed is that they never worked..shit I was a mechanic for 15 years..a printer for 10..plus other jobs..electrolux..etc.. all the while these guys just got high..
Plus they both get more on welfare then I get on a disability... I get under $900...and they get over $1,000.. Hey wait..this isn't adding up... Ah what you going to do...they're kind of my suedo family.... lord help me... I will get it back...but it still is a pain... we all need OUR money..... 
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

morning all! rain took away most of the snow here.

vette - now i wanna go too, but things arent as legal there as you think...last year my buddy got taken into custody with 400 rolls and the money for the other 600. some strangers distracted the cops and he ran and hid under a table for 6 hrs. he called me crying from under the table, i had to talk to him for 4 hours.

twisty...i used to feel the same way about my "family". ive lost thousands of dollars trying to help friends who cant even help themselves. sometimes you just have to disassociate yourself from those people. charity is soposed to make you feel good, not the way it sounds likke you feel


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * I know... Its just these two putz's I've know for 35 years.... One has managed to live in a motel..the other is still on the streets, sleeping in shelters..Out of our old gang I'm the one who always worked and kept a place, all the way through mega drugs..those guys fried themselves..pity.. I just get pissed is that they never worked..shit I was a mechanic for 15 years..a printer for 10..plus other jobs..electrolux..etc.. all the while these guys just got high..
> Plus they both get more on welfare then I get on a disability... I get under $900...and they get over $1,000.. Hey wait..this isn't adding up... Ah what you going to do...they're kind of my suedo family.... lord help me... I will get it back...but it still is a pain... we all need OUR money.....
> *


Aah. That's why you were sneaking in, trying to steal the billy night before last. Next time, knock and we'll open the door for you Twisty! We can always spare a bud for a fellow RIUer...

Ph03nix asked how your ribs are going? Still sore?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

Good Morning RIU, what is going on with the RIU server today. Firefox keeps giving me server errors saying RIU is taking too long to respond. Anyone getting these today?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all!
> 
> twisty...i used to feel the same way about my "family". ive lost thousands of dollars trying to help friends who cant even help themselves. sometimes you just have to disassociate yourself from those people. charity is soposed to make you feel good, not the way it sounds likke you feel





Gryphonn said:


> Aah. That's why you were sneaking in, trying to steal the billy night before last. Next time, knock and we'll open the door for you Twisty! We can always spare a bud for a fellow RIUer...
> Ph03nix asked how your ribs are going? Still sore?


*I guess theres a "but for the grace of god go I".. I'm not innocent here..I was a pin peep..lost a house..car..etc..so I get the oppps factor...... but I did manage to maintain my living needs... barely... who needs a house... Waaa ! ....... Damn..great grow house..
Guess I should consider myself lucky, all in all..... Got a patch, pet, some money, a garden, a cool landlord, and some decent folk I've met through here.. alls good...
I'm fine now..thanks.. 

*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU, what is going on with the RIU server today. Firefox keeps giving me server errors saying RIU is taking too long to respond. Anyone getting these today?


*Amazingly today is problem free..... so far..., haven't crashed in 27 hours..woo hoo...... although wikid had multiple reps given out when she hits..
morning Chiceh....*


----------



## raeman1990 (Dec 14, 2008)

/\ havn't yet..

whats up guys, well, i just awoke from a crazy bad night..
I had one Motha f*ckin intense migraine last night WHOO!! it sucked

but any who, now im awake and about to blaze, whats every one smoking out of right now?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Amazingly today is problem free..... so far..., haven't crashed in 27 hours..woo hoo...... although wikid had multiple reps given out when she hits..
> morning Chiceh....*



Whatchu talking bout Willis?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU, what is going on with the RIU server today. Firefox keeps giving me server errors saying RIU is taking too long to respond. Anyone getting these today?


Morning!! We had trouble a few hours ago...no, five hours ago or more...I think we've been online too long...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

A Fat Chick Pic, 
From Good 'Ole Slik...


not quite 4wks


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Amazingly today is problem free..... so far..., haven't crashed in 27 hours..woo hoo...... although wikid had multiple reps given out when she hits..
> morning Chiceh....*


Is your 'puter getting slowly better? Or is it you that hasn't crashed and you're suffering sleep deprivation? You sound a little...incoherent...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

does it look like im getting nitro def to anyone else?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Oooooh, Twisty!

It's 12:18 on the 15th here! Wake and Bake!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

It's amazing what restarting will do, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> does it look like im getting nitro def to anyone else?


*Thats normal..to lose N in some leaves..just watch that not too rapid...
Good size plant..
* 


Gryphonn said:


> Oooooh, Twisty!
> 
> It's 12:18 on the 15th here! Wake and Bake!!


*Monday..woo hoo... maybe my gov refund is in..... off to the bank.....

*putting boots on...sudden realization....hey, todays sunday here.....
Damn those Aussies.......
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*What is odd is that I was at 100% activity all week, then yesterday I was on here almost all day, (more than usual), and my activity lost 11%... That happened before... like a Mt peak..you hit it then down you go...... oppps 12%*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Oooooh, Twisty!
> 
> It's 12:18 on the 15th here! Wake and Bake!!



Hahaha, at least we still have all day Sunday to get baked. 
How does it feel being on the next day when we are still on today? That even sounds weird, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What is odd is that I was at 100% activity all week, then yesterday I was on here almost all day, (more than usual), and my activity lost 11%... That happened before... like a Mt peak..you hit it then down you go...... oppps 12%*



With all the activity I do on here, mine always stays at 35%, never moves, idk.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats normal..to lose N in some leaves..just watch that not too rapid...*
> *Good size plant..*


 
my girls always seem to go almost all yellow in the fan leaves by harvest, lots falling off even. i know this is soposed to happen near the end of flowering, but its not even really wk 4 yet. yeah, this is the first one ive gotten to bush out that much. i think ive got my training method down now, looks like the two you see behind it will bush out the same!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning everyone. Life is good....
Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Gotta love morning Lovins ... Im purring ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Gotta love morning Lovins ... Im purring ...


Well purring occurs for several reasons....One being death


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all! rain took away most of the snow here.
> 
> vette - now i wanna go too, but things arent as legal there as you think...last year my buddy got taken into custody with 400 rolls and the money for the other 600. some strangers distracted the cops and he ran and hid under a table for 6 hrs. he called me crying from under the table, i had to talk to him for 4 hours.
> 
> twisty...i used to feel the same way about my "family". ive lost thousands of dollars trying to help friends who cant even help themselves. sometimes you just have to disassociate yourself from those people. charity is soposed to make you feel good, not the way it sounds likke you feel



I never had a problem ,But i dont deal... I did see a few people get busted but they were Not being smart .. Out of 100.000 people 14 got caught last yr


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well purring occurs for several reasons....One being death


Nope China was scratching all the right spots ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope China was scratching all the right spots ...


LOL Well on that note....Purrrrr away!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hahaha, at least we still have all day Sunday to get baked.
> How does it feel being on the next day when we are still on today? That even sounds weird, lol.


Well, usually, especially on your Friday, it's pretty good. But you just reminded me that you guys still have Sunday to play! WE have to be up in 5 or 6 hours and we have a busy day ahead.....now I need another billy!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 14, 2008)

I dunno. I think some peole have connections to help them from getting busted, too. I know this dealer down on the coast that NEVER gets busted, tho he is kinda open about it and not very careful. I asked him one day about the heat, and he got real smug and was like 'I shore don't gotta worry about THAT.' So I figger he has something on the inside goin on, somebody on payroll or something. He usually has the CHRONIC, too. 

I stripped for a party for some cops back in the day, after my 'show' they fired up a HUGE joint and handed it to me, and I was real suspcious, like. 'is this a trap or something?' and the cop handing me the joint was like 'we aren't ALWAYS cops.' Fuckin pigs. 


Baking this morning. Hafta go kill my buzz in a bit, tho. Goddamn horses messed up the fence and I gotta go out in the freezing ass cold to fix it. I put them in the round pen till I fix it, big ass monsterbrats.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I never had a problem ,But i dont deal... I did see a few people get busted but they were Not being smart .. Out of 100.000 people 14 got caught last yr


thats a pretty good ratio...was one of the people you saw gettin busted wearing a Dr. Suess hat? i cant get him to get rid of that damn hat! he says "its how people know me"...exactly! security and the fuzz know its your hat too!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope China was scratching all the right spots ...


I might just head off to bed and see if Ph03nix can make me purr. I did turn her on with some porn today...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/141013-porn-girls-ladies-only-no.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats a pretty good ratio...was one of the people you saw gettin busted wearing a Dr. Suess hat? i cant get him to get rid of that damn hat! he says "its how people know me"...exactly! security and the fuzz know its your hat too!



i bring a bunch of funny hats too.. Last year I wore the big hats from Ringling brothers circus


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I dunno. I think some peole have connections to help them from getting busted, too. I know this dealer down on the coast that NEVER gets busted, tho he is kinda open about it and not very careful. I asked him one day about the heat, and he got real smug and was like 'I shore don't gotta worry about THAT.' So I figger he has something on the inside goin on, somebody on payroll or something. He usually has the CHRONIC, too.


we dont get fucked with when were at parties in chicago. we know all the security, they tell us who not to talk to, tell us whos competition for the night, some of them will even take other dealers shit and give it to us but we dont play that shit, just send 'em home...i dont steal. best thing to do is go right up to security and tell them, "look, im tryin to work here tonight. what do you need for me to do that?". usually 50-100buck grants you immunity for the night.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> I might just head off to bed and see if Ph03nix can make me purr. I did turn her on with some porn today...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/141013-porn-girls-ladies-only-no.html


No porn needed here .. we turn each other on... It's heavenly


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 14, 2008)

So naughty.  Sounds fun.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> So naughty.  Sounds fun.



Its Magical ... Everytime since the 1st time .. We were made to be together .. 
I'm Her Bitch


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> So naughty.  Sounds fun.


Yeah, I scrub a mean pot too...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/141013-porn-girls-ladies-only-no.html


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 14, 2008)

That's so sweet....<3


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its Magical ... Everytime since the 1st time .. We were made to be together ..
> I'm Her Bitch


That's cute...did you see my porn? You should contribute too!!
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/141013-porn-girls-ladies-only-no.html

FTR, me and Ph03nix too Korvette......damn, those smileys look like a Bukake queue.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> That's cute...did you see my porn? You should contribute too!!
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/141013-porn-girls-ladies-only-no.html
> 
> FTR, me and Ph03nix too Korvette......damn, those smileys look like a Bukake queue.


 No porn allowed bro .. Quit while your a head ... No pun intended


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. Life is good....
> Wake n Bake


*Hi Sunny..*



korvette1977 said:


> Gotta love morning Lovins ... Im purring ...






korvette1977 said:


> Nope China was scratching all the right spots ...


*vettes renting himself out as a scratch & sniff...... *



Gryphonn said:


> Well, usually, especially on your Friday, it's pretty good. But you just reminded me that you guys still have Sunday to play! WE have to be up in 5 or 6 hours and we have a busy day ahead.....now I need another billy!


*Damn Aussies...... *



puffdamagikdragon said:


> I *stripped* for a party for some cops back in the day, after my 'show' they fired up a HUGE joint and handed it to me, and I was real suspcious, like. 'is this a trap or something?' and the cop handing me the joint was like 'we aren't ALWAYS cops.' Fuckin pigs.






puffdamagikdragon said:


> That's so sweet....<3






korvette1977 said:


> No porn allowed bro .. Quit while your a head ... No pun intended


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

I think Im going to make Pork and kraut .. with mashed and gravy. Gotta check the fresh veggies in the store ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No porn allowed bro .. Quit while your a head ... No pun intended


No, can't do that...be shocked...... I am going to make you look at it...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I think Im going to make Pork and kraut .. with mashed and gravy. Gotta check the fresh veggies in the store ..


ChinaCat! Get the camera! I see girl porn in the kitchen!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I think Im going to make Pork and kraut .. with mashed and gravy. Gotta check the fresh veggies in the store ..


*We've got this amazing sausage place here.. the Jamaican & calabrese are awesome.... that and a tub of kraut..fart for a week......
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Night all. we're off to bed...it's 1:30 already!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bow Chicka Bow Wow .


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bow Chicka Bow Wow .


Bow Chiceh Bow Wow, lol


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Well damn..that g isn't half bad... nice buzz, good taste..... figures.. I buy 3.5 get crap, buy 1 get good... problem here is all the weed looks the same.. damn commercial grows.. I think I'll stick with Canna..he almost always has good..jack, orange...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Bow Chiceh Bow Wow, lol


 Good one ... LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good one ... LOL



That's what hubby says, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That's what hubby says, lol.



No doubt he would Know ...............


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *We've got this amazing sausage place here.. the Jamaican & calabrese are awesome.... that and a tub of kraut..fart for a week......
> *


Poor Murray... he will getting the blame. 

Good thing we switched to Chinese food for today!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey China  how are you? The gingerbread house you guys made was really cute !!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China  how are you? The gingerbread house you guys made was really cute !!!


Thanks.... we had fun. I hope they still like me when they become teenagers. I teach 6 -7 & 8 graders and I know how they can be.

We have a good time together.

Vette's one daughter said "Daddy.... did you get the Bow Chicka Bow Wow from Alvin and the Chipmunks?" I almost wet myself giggling.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL, that's funny stuff. I think you and Vettes kids will be fine. You all have so much fun together, it's that type of quality time that keeps people together. 

Just beware of when PMS time comes along. My daughter and I are great friends, but when PMS rears it's ugly head, we have to know when to stop and distance ourselves for a few minutes.


----------



## Hempville (Dec 14, 2008)

Blazing some homegrown dielsel ryder FIRE, WAKE n BAKE stylezz


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL, that's funny stuff. I think you and Vettes kids will be fine. You all have so much fun together, it's that type of quality time that keeps people together.
> 
> Just beware of when PMS time comes along. My daughter and I are great friends, but when PMS rears it's ugly head, we have to know when to stop and distance ourselves for a few minutes.


His ex makes things a little difficult sometimes. She makes promises and lets them down. Me being an advocate for kids.... things like that really make me angry. As they get older they will understand more.... I always trust the truth will prevail.

We do have great times together. 

Thanks for the heads up about PMS time..... I told Vette.... as soon as that starts...... girls.... there is a new strain of the flu.... only girls need to get these shots... 4 times a year.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

The bad thing is (guys look away NOW) when females share closeness their cycles sync up. My daughter have had PMS on the same week for about 8 years now. My poor hubby, that's the week he hides in the garage.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The bad thing is (guys look away NOW) when females share closeness their cycles sync up. My daughter have had PMS on the same week for about 8 years now. My poor hubby, that's the week he hides in the garage.


I must admit... Vette is very good about dealing with me.... but three of us?!?!?! 

Sorry guys... onto other topics. 

Here is my thought for the day!!!

An old man, a boy & a donkey were going to town. 
The boy rode on the donkey & the old man walked. 
As they went along they passed some people
who remarked it was a shame the old man
was walking and the boy was riding.


The man and boy thought maybe the critics were right,
so they changed positions.



Then, later, they passed some people who remarked,
"What a shame, he makes that little boy walk."


So they then decided they'd both walk! 
Soon they passed some more people who thought
they were stupid to walk when they had a
decent donkey to ride. 
So, they both rode the donkey.

Now they passed some people 
who shamed them by saying how awful to
put such a load on a poor donkey.


The boy and man figured they were probably right,
so they decide to carry the donkey. 
As they crossed the bridge,
they lost their grip on the animal
and he fell into the river and drowned.



The moral of the story?



If you try to please everyone,
you might as well...

Kiss your ass goodbye!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, anyone know how to add Santa hats to your avatar? I want to put a couple of hats on my birds, you know, Christmas like.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey, anyone know how to add Santa hats to your avatar? I want to put a couple of hats on my birds, you know, Christmas like.....


*Yeah.... call that vet again... offer him $10...... *


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 14, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I must admit... Vette is very good about dealing with me.... but three of us?!?!?!
> 
> Sorry guys... onto other topics.
> 
> ...





Good one.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah.... call that vet again... offer him $10...... *


Hahahaha.......
I am still reeling over his phone call....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hahahaha.......
> I am still reeling over his phone call....


*One of those no hard work, get rich guys... clip nails(note to self..no birds) and shit like that.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *One of those no hard work, get rich guys... clip nails(note to self..no birds) and shit like that.*


This whole thing has got me thinking...I could go around to other Parrot owners and offer behavioral classes...I can teach people how to use the water bottle effectively so that when they spray them it will make them sneeze...Than I can be done cleaning teeth for a living. I could be the master of the water bottle and show my techniques world wide....Yeah!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> This whole thing has got me thinking...I could go around to other Parrot owners and offer behavioral classes...I can teach people how to use the water bottle effectively so that when they spray them it will make them sneeze...Than I can be done cleaning teeth for a living. I could be the master of the water bottle and show my techniques world wide....Yeah!!!!



*Sunnys traveling bird show..
*
*

*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> This whole thing has got me thinking...I could go around to other Parrot owners and offer behavioral classes...I can teach people how to use the water bottle effectively so that when they spray them it will make them sneeze...Than I can be done cleaning teeth for a living. I could be the master of the water bottle and show my techniques world wide....Yeah!!!!


Hey sunny, I used a spray bottle on my little buddy Pokeymon when he was a kit. I worked well the first couple of months, then, next thing I know he's fecking jumping in the tub with me. lol I miss his arse...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Hey sunny, I used a spray bottle on my little buddy Pokeymon when he was a kit. I worked well the first couple of months, then, next thing I know he's fecking jumping in the tub with me. lol I miss his arse...


Awww, that is cute!! Yeah, I use it on the birds if they are being bad...they don't like it. I just have to watch where I set the bottle down, if it is in their reach they eat the whole bottle....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunnys traveling bird show..
> *
> *
> 
> *


Alright Twisty you are on to something here....In Key West every night at sunset they do a celebration. There are tons of acts there....There is the cat act, the fire act, the tumbling act....NO bird act!!! I think that would be too cool. I could go there and set up my guys and they could do what they do....oh wait, thats right, they don't do anything...D'oh!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2008)

Wake N Bake, nothin better  Buddha's Ear Wax


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright Twisty you are on to something here....In Key West every night at sunset they do a celebration. There are tons of acts there....There is the cat act, the fire act, the tumbling act....NO bird act!!! I think that would be too cool. I could go there and set up my guys and they could do what they do....oh wait, thats right, they don't do anything...D'oh!


A double career.... bird whisperer.... and sideshow act. 

Go for it girl!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

I can see Sharon in the bigtop now "M-fucker M-fucker" the Ozzy laughs. I'd buy a ticket for that.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can see Sharon in the bigtop now "M-fucker M-fucker" the Ozzy laughs. I'd buy a ticket for that.


The "R" rated sideshow act. LMAO.. I'm in for two tickets.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 14, 2008)

Bake and Wake?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Good Morning Folks .............. Smoking Pineapple .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning Vette, getting ready to bake, since I'm waked. Some of my plants are starting to get a smell to them


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Good day..............................................


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

ITS A GREAT DAY.......
I'll be back I gotta run China to school hit the bank and the Dr's office Then CVS .Busy morning ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

Twisty  how are you? 

Sounds like Vettes made a list and checked it twice, gonna do those errands if they're naughty or nice......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  how are you?
> 
> Sounds like Vettes made a list and checked it twice, gonna do those errands if they're naughty or nice......


*Morning Miss...
Are you having site issues... My time is off..never has before and won't set at right time..plus in biggest thread I posted quoting people but when it posted it was before the post I quoted..... why the fuck can't they fix it here... The worst running site of them all... Damn annoying...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah, me too. I just posted in a thread about it in the support section. I quoted someone with and answer and my post appeared before theirs. Strange things going on here today. Maybe it's a sign of the end of the world  or it's just a glitch.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yeah, me too. I just posted in a thread about it in the support section. I quoted someone with and answer and my post appeared before theirs. Strange things going on here today. Maybe it's a sign of the end of the world  or it's just a glitch.


*Every day theres a new issue.. Now I'm getting thanks for poll reply, will redirect box....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't complain, it's free, so if there's issues I'll get over it.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't complain, it's free, so if there's issues I'll get over it.


*Yeah I know..but you don't see this as much elsewhere... 1024 people online, but chats empty, and no ones around...going to get hairy when everyones posts are all over the place...plus in my sub threads.. your reply here is timed before a wikid post from last nigh...looks like someone put the site in a bag and shook it ....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah, all those problems at my end too...morning yalls

i got pollen from my NYC Deisel last night and made some REAL bud porn. i was left feeling dirty with dusty hands and empty sacs... soon i will hear the pitter-patter of little beans hitting the tray. ahhh, the circle of life...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm Back for 15 min.. Then have to run to The post office and then pick up a few things for the fridge .. By 10:30 am my day will be almost done .


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm Back for 15 min.. Then have to run to The post office and then pick up a few things for the fridge .. By 10:30 am my day will be almost done .


the only thing better than being done that early is going to bed in the same PJ's you woke up in....THATS a good day!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm having a good hair day, let's all do a bong !!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm having a good hair day, let's all do a bong !!!


sound like a good enough excuse for me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm having a good hair day, let's all do a bong !!!



Its raining here .. Plus I Always have a Hat on..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just rolled a fatty for the back roads on the way Home .. As Arnold said ..""I'll Be Back""


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

i just fucked up some poor bastards thread...i replyed, like post#12 or something, and it put me in post#1's spot. its all retarded-like now.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

It looks like it's putting posts into the position they would be in if they were posted yesterday at this time. It seems like the site clock is behind one day.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I wonder where the sites main servers are located? There's been some shitty weather around the US lately, maybe that's got something to do with it.

Hey Slik, I got off my ass and took pics just for you  there on my thread now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning W&B'ers double bubblin here 

It's going to be a great day here, hope you folks have one as well 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake

Miss your B dank looks nice and bushy!!! I think it is my favorite.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My windshield wipers are frozen to my windshield with about a 1/4 inch of ice.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 15, 2008)

Helloooooooo!!!

Anyone there?

It's after midnight and W & B time here in Oz!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

It is hot and muggy here. The high today is going to be 80. When I lived in the North the ice used to drive me crazy, so much so I had one of those remote starters put in. I could start the car from the kitchen and I always had the car set to defrost with the highest heat and my butt warmers on and doors locked. Once I was done getting ready I could hop into a nice toasty car...Crank up the defrost Miss!! 1/4 inch is pretty thick.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Helloooooooo!!!
> 
> Anyone there?
> 
> It's after midnight and W & B time here in Oz!!!


Morning for me here! Getting ready to go to work, YUCK!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My windshield wipers are frozen to my windshield with about a 1/4 inch of ice.


yeah, i just took the girl to school and i think im NOT gonna work outside today. im have ladder work outside scheduled to start today, i think ill start tomorrow....wind chill of -14. fucks that


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm Back for 15 min.. Then have to run to The post office and then pick up a few things for the fridge .. By 10:30 am my day will be almost done .


*Got to take care of business... I was just giving some Gov. person shit.. I was supposed to have gotten my $45. medical transportation back by now..... and if they split for holidays before I'll have to wait till Jan.. Stupid Gov...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm having a good hair day, let's all do a bong !!!


*I'm NOT having a good hair day..I've got crop failure.......*



korvette1977 said:


> Just rolled a fatty for the back roads on the way Home .. As Arnold said ..""I'll Be Back""


*We'll be here..just look in the middle of someones thread somewhere...*



Gryphonn said:


> Helloooooooo!!!
> 
> Anyone there?
> 
> It's after midnight and W & B time here in Oz!!!


*Damn Aussies.........................
Hi Gryphonn..
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning for me here! Getting ready to go to work, YUCK!!


*Bummer.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Im Back....................................... But not done .. I forgot all the stuff for thr Post office ,, Had to come back home .. I'll go back in a little bit


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

I got the munchies so Im eating leftover chinese .. chicken Lo mien


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I got the munchies so Im eating leftover chinese .. chicken Lo mien


i cant do leftover chinese...that shit looks like leftovers when you get it!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I got the munchies so Im eating leftover chinese .. chicken Lo mien


*Post office 1st.... bowls 2nd...... Damn is the biggest thread ever fucked up ..I just posted a woo hoo 6000 posts and it was put on 2nd to last page in the middle and now the time is 6 hours off where it was only 4 before... its 10:15 est here..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Burp.................... The post office is closer than town..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Burp.................... The post office is closer than town..


*Enjoying your Chinese food..That stuff is always better the next day.... like reheated lasagna.....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Enjoying your Chinese food..That stuff is always better the next day.... like reheated lasagna.....*


lasagna, yes...anything saucy like chili is good leftovers...but i only eat fresh feline.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hitting the beef and broc now .. burp again


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> .but i only eat fresh feline.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


i knew this group would take that the wrong(right?) way


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

YOU PAY NOW 



In my best Chinese voice


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> YOU PAY NOW
> 
> 
> 
> In my best Chinese voice


*Thats kind of what I said to the Gov. lady this morning..with a few F's thrown in for emphasis.. I need soil now..stupid Gov....*


----------



## PetRiL420 (Dec 15, 2008)

I woke and boke yesterday ( <--- lol boke ) but I've been up since then .


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

I like that boke for the past tense of bake.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1770798]Good Morning [/QUOTE]
*A good day to you too....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Waked from an accidental nap, time to bake


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

those are the best


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

xmas vacation next week .. cant wait to sleep in till 10am everyday [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

i still wake up early no matter what, id rather be up then to sleep my day away, time aint free


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1771332]i still wake up early no matter what, id rather be up then to sleep my day away, time aint free[/quote]

what time you goto sleep tho ?


----------



## AlwaysHighat420 (Dec 15, 2008)

hell yeah man i got my vape in the mail today and did a fat wake n bake shit was kickass.

VaporOutet


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

420weedman said:


> what time you goto sleep tho ?


 
haha when ever, most the time i pas out at 2 and i get up at like 730 8, even weekends, get drunk friday, up at 8 on saturday


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

5 hours of sleep everyday ... fuck that shit !!!!!!! and to do it after being drunk ... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

haha i kno, i mean some times 10 will be the latest, but most the time i get up at 8, its the weed, gives me super powers


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1771413]haha i kno, i mean some times 10 will be the latest, but most the time i get up at 8, its the weed, gives me super powers [/QUOTE]
*I sleep about 4-6 hours a night... Old age gives ME super strength.... strongest farts in town.......*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 15, 2008)

Just woke up . . .


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1771413]haha i kno, i mean some times 10 will be the latest, but most the time i get up at 8, its the weed, gives me super powers [/quote]

ill admit if i could smoke all day .. that would help


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I sleep about 4-6 hours a night... Old age gives ME super strength.... strongest farts in town.......*


props man !, my grandfather is 80... and hes still working on cars, building shit, working ... ect
he says he has a hard time sleeping cuz he cant stop thinking about things he needs to do


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

My farts dont smell ... but My dogs will curl your hair


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 15, 2008)

my dog tried to hot box me one time


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My farts dont smell ... but My dogs will curl your hair


*Shit I hope they fix the time soon..this morning it was 4 hours off..now 7....
We had a 4 lb Chihuahua that could clear a room... 4 lbs, and 3 were pecker... hung like a german sheppard..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit I hope they fix the time soon..this morning it was 4 hours off..now 7....
> We had a 4 lb Chihuahua that could clear a room... 4 lbs, and 3 were pecker... hung like a german sheppard..
> *





Im hung like a snail.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im hung like a snail.......


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 15, 2008)

Who has the right of way at a four way stop if you both come to the intersection at the same time?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Who has the right of way at a four way stop if you both come to the intersection at the same time?


*the person with the fastest reflexes...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the person with the fastest reflexes...*


*And gun........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And gun........*


*does twisty have the road rage??*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *does twisty have the road rage??*


*Only if I fall on my fat ass on it.........*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Tips, you just slay me.

Guys, just wanted to say I wuddn't be on after tomarrow (alltell BASTARDS) but I will be on after Christmas.

Be good, (but not TOO good) be blessed, and burn one for me!!!

Luv this place, luv the people.

Vette, Twisty, MissH, Chiceh, Slik, Cracker Jax, New Growth, China Cat, Gryphon, Kilo, Dank, Tips, Son of Man, and all my ohter fellow stoners. I love you all, see ya when I can pop in (till I get back online.) Nuttin but love, ya'll...........


Down with alltell!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*THAT sucks puff...... You have a real good Christmas............ see you soon.......



*or I'll come looking for you........
*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanx, Twisty. Still won't let me leave you guys a rep point, I gotta spread even more of da love, I guess. You have a great yuletime, man, I'm gonna miss ya.


Gonna miss all of ya!

Have the best Christmas, Quanza, Haunika, what dafuck ever, ya'll!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Have a Good Holiday Puff.... We all should still be here when you get back .. ..If not we are all at Twistys watching Oprah re runs


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy Holidays Puffy, luv ya. 



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, you just slay me.
> 
> Guys, just wanted to say I wuddn't be on after tomarrow (alltell BASTARDS) but I will be on after Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Thanx, Twisty. Still won't let me leave you guys a rep point, I gotta spread even more of da love, I guess. You have a great yuletime, man, I'm gonna miss ya.
> 
> 
> Gonna miss all of ya!
> ...


 Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.... be safe!!!! Lots of love sweetie!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the person with the fastest reflexes...*


Thats what I thought because I ALWAYS go unless I'm super stoned


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, you just slay me.
> 
> Guys, just wanted to say I wuddn't be on after tomarrow (alltell BASTARDS) but I will be on after Christmas.
> 
> ...


*see ya after christmas puff....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, you just slay me.
> 
> Guys, just wanted to say I wuddn't be on after tomarrow (alltell BASTARDS) but I will be on after Christmas.
> 
> ...


 Puffy!! NOOOOOooooooo!! Have a great time wherever and whenever U are. 



out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 15, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, you just slay me.
> 
> Guys, just wanted to say I wuddn't be on after tomarrow (alltell BASTARDS) but I will be on after Christmas.
> 
> ...


See ya puff, soon hopefully puff. I am moving after x-mas so I might be gone for a bit too.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 15, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Tips, you just slay me.
> 
> Guys, just wanted to say I wuddn't be on after tomarrow (alltell BASTARDS) but I will be on after Christmas.
> 
> ...


DAMN ALLTELL ALL TO HELL!! 

We both hope you have a great christmas, Puff. See you when you get back.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning folks..... Whats The Good word ...........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WTF we have no Puff until after Christmas? Puff, come back......

Morning Vette, I hate my creaky back, damn thing, wake and bake


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> WTF we have no Puff until after Christmas? Puff, come back......
> 
> Morning Vette, I hate my creaky back, damn thing, wake and bake



Need a few shots of WD-40 eh .. Good morning Miss ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WD-40, that's one thing I didn't try. 

Is it really cold there today? Yesterday I think I got to a whopping 18 degrees here, it should be headed towards you now.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*Wake & pissed........ Hi all..... 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> WD-40, that's one thing I didn't try.
> 
> Is it really cold there today? Yesterday I think I got to a whopping 18 degrees here, it should be headed towards you now.



Its 25 now and they say cold , cold ,cold . and maybe with some snow ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its 25 now and they say cold , cold ,cold . and maybe with some snow ..


*Same here...hey vette... good sleep..?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wakey wakey twisty, are you doing the wake and waaaa today? I've decided to invest in one of those HPS lights, all the better for growing, I'm sick of paying high prices for a little dab of weed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Same here...hey vette... good sleep..?*


I slept good yea ..Why do you ask?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

HPS .the way to go here is a great place good prices fast stealth shipping 
I went with the 400 watt one, switchable ballast 

http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Is that the same link that you put on here last week? I was looking at those, are you going straight HPS or are you doing the MH/HPS one? This is new to me so I was hoping to glean the info from your brain


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is that the same link that you put on here last week? I was looking at those, are you going straight HPS or are you doing the MH/HPS one? This is new to me so I was hoping to glean the info from your brain




To save some power ( I grow at a friends) I use Cfl's for vegging .(they are fine for that) and Im going to use the HPS for flowering 

Its the same link.. Good place No problems


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wakey wakey twisty, are you doing the wake and waaaa today? I've decided to invest in one of those HPS lights, all the better for growing, I'm sick of paying high prices for a little dab of weed.


*Hi miss.. Ahh just pissed off.. spent about 2 hours on the phone yesterday chasing a transport refund, and was told it would be paid and in bank today... well it's not.. God no wonder people attack Gov. workers.... they get great indexed salaries and do fuck all work...
Plus here the french gov. workers hate the anglos and always make their life hard any time they can.. I remember one saying to me to " take the 401 (highway to Ontario) if you're not happy".. I threatened to drop him.... 2 weeks later I got a letter from the Quebec solicitors office.. no death threats..... If this was the US they'd be more civil....we'd be armed.........

*rant over........
* 


korvette1977 said:


> I slept good yea ..Why do you ask?


*Being polite........... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Does it feel better to have that off your chest Twisty? Sometimes if I rant about something, doesn't matter to who, it really helps release the pressure and I don't feel like a bomb about to explode. 

So Vette, the HPS is the flowering bulb then, so the MH is for vegging I would assume? I use cfl's right now and they seem to veg fine (when I'm not killing them some how), but I was thinking about getting the combo because I really want one of those Miracle fruit trees to add to my closet. I'm not sure if CFL's would be strong enough for it, it hails from West Africa.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi miss.. Ahh just pissed off.. spent about 2 hours on the phone yesterday chasing a transport refund, and was told it would be paid and in bank today... well it's not.. God no wonder people attack Gov. workers.... they get great indexed salaries and do fuck all work...
> Plus here the french gov. workers hate the anglos and always make their life hard any time they can.. I remember one saying to me to " take the 401 (highway to Ontario) if you're not happy".. I threatened to drop him.... 2 weeks later I got a letter from the Quebec solicitors office.. no death threats..... If this was the US they'd be more civil....we'd be armed.........
> 
> *rant over........
> ...



An anglo in Quebec.....I feel badly for you


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So what is this in Canada? The french canadians against the non-frech canadians? I'm curious, I've never heard this before. Canada seems basically happy to me, just cold.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi miss.. Ahh just pissed off.. spent about 2 hours on the phone yesterday chasing a transport refund, and was told it would be paid and in bank today... well it's not.. God no wonder people attack Gov. workers.... they get great indexed salaries and do fuck all work...
> Plus here the french gov. workers hate the anglos and always make their life hard any time they can.. I remember one saying to me to " take the 401 (highway to Ontario) if you're not happy".. I threatened to drop him.... 2 weeks later I got a letter from the Quebec solicitors office.. no death threats..... If this was the US they'd be more civil....we'd be armed.........
> 
> *rant over........
> ...


Ahhh Ok ..................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning EVERYONE!! Wake n Bake

Miss when you buy your 400w go with the one with the switchable ballast. This way you won't have to buy a conversion bulb $$$. I have a 400W MH which is great for vegging, and then I had to buy the HPS conversion bulb for flowering. The HPS conversion bulb runs me $120.00, I believe with the switchable ballast you don't need to buy the conversion.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was looking at this one

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981

It's from a link Vette posted last week. I don't know anything about these kinds of lights, so feel free to educate me. 

Your bird pics look too cute with the Santa hats on them !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Does it feel better to have that off your chest Twisty? Sometimes if I rant about something, doesn't matter to who, it really helps release the pressure and I don't feel like a bomb about to explode.
> So Vette, the HPS is the flowering bulb then, so the MH is for vegging I would assume? I use cfl's right now and they seem to veg fine (when I'm not killing them some how), but I was thinking about getting the combo because I really want one of those Miracle fruit trees to add to my closet. I'm not sure if CFL's would be strong enough for it, it hails from West Africa.


*Thats what I'm going to do.. sort of ..veg withT5 and get a 400hps..
Miss check here cheap price 400w $120... www inside sun..
* 


DontKnowBeans said:


> An anglo in Quebec.....I feel badly for you


*Actually it's not bad if you speak french, which I do.. The problem is that the pure lain french, translates pure wool, it means the french from france..not hati..not belgium..etc. So among the elitists and gov. workers its the anglos that fucked them 8 million years ago so we're all dogs.. Among the general population everything is fine...for example in the 2 apt blocks here.. 28 apts per block I'm the only anglo, and we're all friends.. but there be assholes out there...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> So what is this in Canada? The french canadians against the non-frech canadians? I'm curious, I've never heard this before. Canada seems basically happy to me, just cold.


*Yeah..the rabble here want to separate from Canada...... Shit they can't even get the gov. to work right.. If they did separate they'd end up eating their young...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats the one .. Morning Sunny 


But if you just vegg with CFL's you'll be fine and save money on the powerbill . 
Im using cfl's to vegg and the hps for flowering ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

Miss that one is a GREAT price! I am with Twisty and Vette with the vegging, use your cfl's for that and go with a 400W HPS for flowering. It will save money on your power bill. My favorite HPS bulbs are Eye of Hortilux, they are a little expensive but they are awesome!

Twisty!!!! Talk french to me!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah Twisty, let's have some French, I only speak English and young adult English.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

@Twisty

Yeah, when I've been over there most people seem friendly enough francophones and anglos alike. It's the militant separatists that give you attitude. My French was pretty good at one point but I just don't use it a lot, so I'm rusty. My ex-gf would get preferential treatment from francophones because her surname is French but I had to help her with her introductory French course, lol.

Yeah, that's what gets me, the separatists have had the chance to run Quebec and they've failed miserably. I get the impression that it's just about getting whatever you can out of federalists commited to unity :S


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

French fries
French toast
French bread
French dressing
French Vanilla 


Alex . .... What are French things ? ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

China and I watch Jeopardy Every Nite ... @ 7:30.... Ive been watching it almost 20 yrs now ..Im hooked


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

I did something nice yesterday, and, it felt soooo good.
My kids have informed me they won't be around for Christmas...one is going skiing and the other is going to NY with some girl. So, I don't want to go to Maryland and I have decided I am going to Miami to get my freak on, so to speak...Well I have a 8ft artificial tree here fully decorated, now I don't need it and I don't feel like putting it back in the attic. So I put it on Craigslist as free to someone who needs it. Well long story short I gave it to a family that is down on their luck and have no way to provide a Christmas for their kids. It really felt good. I like random acts of kindness it really makes you feel good inside....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> French fries
> French toast
> French bread
> French dressing
> ...


That just made me LOL.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

Good on you, Sunny


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> Good on you, Sunny


Awww, thanks. This time of year can be so stressful for parents, I feel for them. I am glad I was able to make a small difference for someone. I hope they have a nice Christmas, they were very nice people!

I am off to go feed the birds, I'll be back later...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That's really nice of you Sunny, I hope it comes back to you times 3  

What's Christmas like in Florida? Do people put lights on their palm trees?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's really nice of you Sunny, I hope it comes back to you times 3
> 
> What's Christmas like in Florida? Do people put lights on their palm trees?


yeah they do Miss. It is pretty cool really. I am surprised how many folks deck their houses out!! I put red bulbs in my Palms and then a spotlight on them. At first it seems weird but then you adjust and get used to it. I also have those metal deers, the ones that light up....Well, someone took my deers and put them in a humping position!!!! Cracked me up!!! I pull in the driveway and I glance over at the deers and they were doing it doggie style, too funny.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We droove around the other night and looked at lights. It was windy out so all the inflatable snowmen around town were laying on their sides. Too funny.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning all, happy wake an bake to yas.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Miss that one is a GREAT price! I am with Twisty and Vette with the vegging, use your cfl's for that and go with a 400W HPS for flowering. It will save money on your power bill. My favorite HPS bulbs are Eye of Hortilux, they are a little expensive but they are awesome!
> 
> Twisty!!!! Talk french to me!!!!


*Je voir que vous avez poisez les petit chapeaux sur vos oiseaux..bein fait... I see you put little hats on your birds, well done.. See how it takes 2x as much in french...stupid peppers.. (our N word) without the nasty stigma.. Oh yeah.....
Voulez vous couchez avec moi, ce soir....
* 


DontKnowBeans said:


> @Twisty
> 
> Yeah, when I've been over there most people seem friendly enough francophones and anglos alike. It's the militant separatists that give you attitude. My French was pretty good at one point but I just don't use it a lot, so I'm rusty. My ex-gf would get preferential treatment from francophones because her surname is French but I had to help her with her introductory French course, lol.
> 
> Yeah, that's what gets me, the separatists have had the chance to run Quebec and they've failed miserably. I get the impression that it's just about getting whatever you can out of federalists commited to unity :S


*They can't even agree among themselves..there are the Parisian (from france) and the born in Que.. 2 types of french... like I speak an industrial french.passe moi le hammer (not marteaux)..kind of a 1/2 & 1/2 french english..When I was a mechanic the tech books were in proper french and the guys couldn't understand it.. like change le crankshaft... the proper word is equilib******* about 30 fucking letters.. stupid peppers.. *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 15, 2008)

why am I up so early!!?? Hopefully this bowl will give me another 2 hours.

Good morning RIU


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> why am I up so early!!?? Hopefully this bowl will give me another 2 hours.
> 
> Good morning RIU



LOl its cause you slept all day yesterday...... 


I bet that bowl tastes good .. Im packing some Pineapple ..Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning Smokey and Dude. 

Wow Twisty, that French is sexy, purr, purr, purr..........

So "pepper" is a bad word when speaking of the French? I'm getting all kinds of educated this morning here. 

I live near Amish, to them we're "Englishmen". How funny, I don't consider myself to be English at all.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 15, 2008)

o it is tasty my friend..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o it is tasty my friend..




Just like fruity pebbles .................................


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

i speak fleunt pig-latin.

morning everyone, yesterday i went to go start a new project outside. i made it to menards outside loading material and said fuck-it...too cold for outside. gonna try again today


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

All right, rub it in why don't you !!! 




SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o it is tasty my friend..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning misshester


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 15, 2008)

haha....well I just...yeah...Im a dick


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Slik, how's Shortcake doing? She getting excited about Christmas? When my kids were little we used to buy them new pajamas for Christmas and that was the one we let them open on Christmas eve night. They'd be all excited about putting on their new jammies and hopping in bed. 

Now they're grown, sometimes I really miss those days. This year will be the first year ever that my son won't be waking up here on Christmas morning. He's lived on his own for a good 3 years now but he always came and spent the night here for Christmas. Not this year, he's a true grown up now. Gulp..........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> All right, rub it in why don't you !!!


hop in the car...i got you. ill smoke slow till you get here. but serioulsy, my daughter inspects all new women in the house so look out! a old friend came by just last night that never met my daughter and she got the business big time!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning Smokey and Dude.
> Wow Twisty, that French is sexy, purr, purr, purr..........
> So "pepper" is a bad word when speaking of the French? I'm getting all kinds of educated this morning here.
> I live near Amish, to them we're "Englishmen". How funny, I don't consider myself to be English at all.


*Its not a derogatory word, actually the opposite..it replaces the "frog" that everyone knows..If I say pepper only some may get the meaning.. more of a regional term..just seemed more polite to me..even if I'm not a fan, I don't have to be racist or mean.. Almost a term of endearment... like "dufuss husband"..etc..
Kind of a shot with a grin.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

You Gotta Love ''Daddy's Girls"" I have 2 ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Kids love me, when I used to go into my daughters preschool as a parent volunteer all the kids would want to sit in my lap and my daughter didn't like that one bit. She works with kids too and they love her, now they line up to sit in her lap. 

The thing with kids is to not talk to them like they're stupid. Kids are smart and when you talk down to them they can sense that. I always talked to mine like they were adults and they have mad vocab skills now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mad vocab .. Is that like ""Mad cow "" .. 



Just kidding I had ta .. Im baked


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Mad vocab .. Is that like ""Mad cow "" ..
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding I had ta .. Im baked


*Zoom vette zoom.................................. *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Slik, how's Shortcake doing? She getting excited about Christmas? When my kids were little we used to buy them new pajamas for Christmas and that was the one we let them open on Christmas eve night. They'd be all excited about putting on their new jammies and hopping in bed.
> 
> Now they're grown, sometimes I really miss those days. This year will be the first year ever that my son won't be waking up here on Christmas morning. He's lived on his own for a good 3 years now but he always came and spent the night here for Christmas. Not this year, he's a true grown up now. Gulp..........


i like that PJ's idea, i might just steal that one. she's 2 1/2 so this will be the first xmas she REALLY know whats up. last year she thought it was fun, but this year she KNOWS whats coming. just the one son, or is he just the last to leave the house? he's at least coming by xmas right?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Vette, always the sassy one ..........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> haha....well I just...yeah...Im a dick


 
haha...+rep for honesty!

i too can be a master of the art of assholiness when applicable


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, always the sassy one ..........



Me ''SASSY"' Never.... Im a member of No maam ( remember Al Bundy )


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yes, my son works in town, I see him about 5 days a week when he comes to see my kitchen on his lunch. He'll be here that day, just not when Hubby, daughter and I get up. He lives with his girlfriend at her Mom and stepdads house. He'll be waking up there on Christmas morning (grrrrr, she stole my baby boy)  

I used to get my daughter the cute Christmassy long nightgown for her PJ's, go ahead, use the idea, that's why I shared it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It won't let me rep you for this *falls on floor kicking and screaming* I hate this "gotta spread it around" thing. 

I remember that episode, too funny !!! 





korvette1977 said:


> Me ''SASSY"' Never.... Im a member of No maam ( remember Al Bundy )


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Je voir que vous avez poisez les petit chapeaux sur vos oiseaux..bein fait... I see you put little hats on your birds, well done.. See how it takes 2x as much in french...stupid peppers.. (our N word) without the nasty stigma.. Oh yeah.....
> Voulez vous couchez avec moi, ce soir....*


I'll be there by 9 pm....crank the heating blanket up!!
I did the hats myself, no one out here would help me.
It took me hours to figure it out, but, I did!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Im giving China a new bathroom for Christmas everything but the shower and toilet will be upgraded and new .........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well you did a damn good job with that Sunny. Looks professional to me . 

I'd like a new bathroom, I hate my tub but there's really no way to put a new one in without taking down a wall. I really want to move.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh yes, my son works in town, I see him about 5 days a week when he comes to see my kitchen on his lunch. He'll be here that day, just not when Hubby, daughter and I get up. He lives with his girlfriend at her Mom and stepdads house. He'll be waking up there on Christmas morning (grrrrr, she stole my baby boy)
> 
> I used to get my daughter the cute Christmassy long nightgown for her PJ's, go ahead, use the idea, that's why I shared it.



Good MORNIN' !! I've lived through another sleep, it's always a bit terrifying since I don't REALLY know if I'm gonna pull out of it or not. Whew!, another successful sleep.

Miss, don't feel too badly about your son living away from you.... .... it's hard to let them go .. of course one need only go to a friends house who has a 40 year old son still living in their basement to know that it's all for the best!!! For him and you! 







out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 15, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well you did a damn good job with that Sunny. Looks professional to me .
> 
> I'd like a new bathroom, I hate my tub but there's really no way to put a new one in without taking down a wall. I really want to move.


Thanks Miss!

In my master bath it only has a Roman shower, no tub
I miss my tubbies!!! I won't use the 2nd bathroom (it has a tub) I can't relax in it, all I think of is my boys....yuck...it was their bathroom....No amount of bleach will make me feel comfortable in that tub!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I'll be there by 9 pm....crank the heating blanket up!!
> I did the hats myself, no one out here would help me.
> It took me hours to figure it out, but, I did!


*Good job..it does suit them too...... Do you need photoshop to do that.... ??*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good job..it does suit them too...... Do you need photoshop to do that.... ??*


Thanks Twisty!
I found a free site...blingee...it allows you to do pretty much what you want to any photo!
http://blingee.com/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 16, 2008)

I've never been a laying in the tub person. The water is always too hot or too cold. I like showers. My hubby likes to soak in the tub though, I would like to get one with jets, or a nice spa for him, he'd love that. One of these days.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Good MORNIN' !! I've lived through another sleep, it's always a bit terrifying since I don't REALLY know if I'm gonna pull out of it or not. Whew!, another successful sleep.
> Miss, don't feel too badly about your son living away from you.... .... it's hard to let them go .. of course one need only go to a friends house who has a 40 year old son still living in their basement to know that it's all for the best!!! For him and you!
> out.


*Yeah waking up dead blows chunks...... If you wake up without a new lump, bump or hump, you may be dead......*



Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Miss!
> 
> In my master bath it only has a Roman shower, no tub
> I miss my tubbies!!! I won't use the 2nd bathroom (it has a tub) I can't relax in it, all I think of is my boys....yuck...it was their bathroom....No amount of bleach will make me feel comfortable in that tub!


*Love my tub... great for pain relief... When I had a shoulder Operation they found me in a tub smoking a joint 4 hours after surgery..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well you did a damn good job with that Sunny. Looks professional to me .
> 
> I'd like a new bathroom, I hate my tub but there's really no way to put a new one in without taking down a wall. I really want to move.



Well it started like this , China is Short, The person whom put in the medicine cabinet in when the house was built was tall.. So China can see from her nose up in the mirror .. So I got her a bigger med cabinet that will be plenty big , then i said well with that might as well get a new light , and then a new Vanity and faucet Just about everything is going .. So while she is Laying up in bed after surgery .I'll be attacking the bathroom ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Me ''SASSY"' Never.... Im a member of No maam ( remember Al Bundy )


i was just talking about No ma'am last night!!!! one of the No Ma'am regulars(one of the actors anyway) is a friend of the family.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 16, 2008)

two hits for breakfast


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well it started like this , China is Short, The person whom put in the medicine cabinet in when the house was built was tall.. So China can see from her nose up in the mirror .. So I got her a bigger med cabinet that will be plenty big , then i said well with that might as well get a new light , and then a new Vanity and faucet Just about everything is going .. So while she is Laying up in bed after surgery .I'll be attacking the bathroom ..


*Good stuff vette... In the rehab hosp. everything was in perfect position.. You don't usually get that..usually something.. toilet to close to tub..mirror as in vettes/Chinas case...... So you doing any tile or floor work or just the fixtures..?*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 16, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Good MORNIN' !! I've lived through another sleep, it's always a bit terrifying since I don't REALLY know if I'm gonna pull out of it or not. Whew!, another successful sleep.
> 
> out.


do you have issues that might come into play here, or just generally glad for another wake-up?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i was just talking about No ma'am last night!!!! one of the No Ma'am regulars(one of the actors anyway) is a friend of the family.




Thats Cool,,, Al Bundy is My Role Model....


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats Cool,,, Al Bundy is My Role Model....


that's pretty fucked up


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats Cool,,, Al Bundy is My Role Model....


your WAY more ambitious than me...my hope was to one day be the stockboy at your footwear emporium. *imitates butler from adam sandlers "Deeds"* "i just love feet"


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff vette... In the rehab hosp. everything was in perfect position.. You don't usually get that..usually something.. toilet to close to tub..mirror as in vettes/Chinas case...... So you doing any tile or floor work or just the fixtures..?*


16''x16'' slate tile going on the floor , new granite (or granite like) vanity top
Everything but the tub/shower unit and toilet is history..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats Cool,,, Al Bundy is My Role Model....


*I never saw that show.. I'll have to check it out..*



korvette1977 said:


> 16''x16'' slate tile going on the floor , new granite (or granite like) vanity top
> Everything but the tub/shower unit and toilet is history..


*The 16" slate will be nice..a thin black grout line... what color are the tiles.. If I was getting a house again thats what I want..nice big tiles, slate or granite counter tops and back splash.... all I need is a lotto win...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I never saw that show.. I'll have to check it out..*
> 
> 
> 
> *The 16" slate will be nice..a thin black grout line... what color are the tiles.. If I was getting a house again thats what I want..nice big tiles, slate or granite counter tops and back splash.... all I need is a lotto win...*



This is the tile , Im doing the whole 1st floor .. This is it here


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This is the tile , Im doing the whole 1st floor .. This is it here


*I like those mish mash sort of patterns... Nice tile $$$$$$.. I like watching Holmes on homes, he has some amazing tile guys..... until I started watching I never really thought about them, one way or the other..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the slate ..It looks great finished .. I'll get a pic tonight


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 16, 2008)

Wussup yall, good morn. I am waked and baked, how bout yall? 

Floor is looking good vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

LOOKS Like this guy really was "Pissed ""off ...LOL


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28244225/?gt1=43001


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> Wussup yall, good morn. I am waked and baked, how bout yall?
> 
> Floor is looking good vette


Good morning 

Im baked hell yea ... 


Thanks


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

*morning fellow bakers.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

LOOKS Like this guy really was "Pissed ""off ...LOL
*
Some people are too stupid to be in public..........

Man slow day... nobody anywhere.... you and me dude... woot wo..... ah fuck it..... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning fellow bakers.......*


*Morning tips... bout time.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Im here till China gets home ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning tips... bout time.... *


*somebody got to feed them damn cows....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wheres The Beef ?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Wheres The Beef ?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mooooooooooooooooooooooooo


you laugh....but those mofo cows come down buy the house and moooooooooo, starting at daybreak..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> you laugh....but those mofo cows come down buy the house and moooooooooo, starting at daybreak..



Move the fence further away .. One of our dogs wakes up 3x's a nite to pee .. He' is getting old .. I wanna feed him anti freeze at times but i kinda like the old guy ... I take flowmax .. maybe i should give it to him


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Move the fence further away .. One of our dogs wakes up 3x's a nite to pee .. He' is getting old .. I wanna feed him anti freeze at times but i kinda like the old guy ... I take flowmax .. maybe i should give it to him


*aw man...don't flomax your old guy...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*At tips' place.. a herd of steaks..........

Shit.. I went to put garbage out... a fucking skating rink out there.......
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *At tips' place.. a herd of steaks..........
> 
> Shit.. I went to put garbage out... a fucking skating rink out there.......
> *


*I heard that.... woo hoo..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *At tips' place.. a herd of steaks..........*
> 
> *Shit.. I went to put garbage out... a fucking skating rink out there.......*


*when I first got cows my kids said, they would not eat them...but they changed their minds...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twisty is whacked .. he's quoting himself .


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

*twisty...whacked??? nooooo *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

If i see its eyes I cant and wont eat it .. I'll buy my beef


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If i see its eyes I cant and wont eat it .. I'll buy my beef


 *the eyes are the best part of a cow...broiled...mmmmmm*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the eyes are the best part of a cow...broiled...mmmmmm*




Thats foul bro .. give me the fillet and the Ny strips and the ribs .. and some roasts .. keep the tripe and tongue , and the rest ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats foul bro .. give me the fillet and the Ny strips and the ribs .. and some roasts .. keep the tripe and tongue , and the rest ..


*I love tongue...mmmm tongue samich on white bread w/mustard...mmmm*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats a big thing in the jewish Deli's In NYC .. Not me .. oh no


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*My dad was a farmer in the UK... had a whack of cows and sheep... the german POWS worked his land....... *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty is whacked .. he's quoting himself .





tipsgnob said:


> *twisty...whacked??? nooooo *




.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My dad was a farmer in the UK... had a whack of cows and sheep... the german POWS worked his land....... *


*thats what we should be doing with those fellows at gitmo...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the eyes are the best part of a cow...broiled...mmmmmm*






korvette1977 said:


> Thats foul bro .. give me the fillet and the Ny strips and the ribs .. and some roasts ....






tipsgnob said:


> *I love tongue...mmmm tongue samich on white bread w/mustard...mmmm*


*Hot mustard.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats what we should be doing with those fellows at gitmo...*



They would poison us ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> They would poison us ...


*Everything from Asia already is/has......................*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2008)

Top of the morning to ya


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1776539]Top of the morning to ya [/QUOTE]
*G'day......... how they hanging..?*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats what we should be doing with those fellows at gitmo...*


That's were they draw the line, "If we work how we kill all you infidels?" "We kill, not work." "Work is for the infidels, so we can sneak up on the innocents and kill them." "Allah Akbar!" "Now I kill your children."


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *G'day......... how they hanging..?*


Langing bout 2 inches from the ground haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 16, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1776863]Langing bout 2 inches from the ground haha [/quote]


Help, he's fallen and he can't get it up!!


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Help, he's fallen and he can't get it up!!
> 
> 
> out.


*I'm not picking THAT up.................... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 16, 2008)

Wait, I'll get the tongs.........


----------



## anthonygj (Dec 16, 2008)

it's been awhile since i wake n baked....that's before i was married.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 16, 2008)

So you got married yesterday then?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning!!!
I slept for 11 hours last night! 9pm thru to 5:30, then thru to 8:30!

Must be the new bud:







That's one bud on the right of the lighter. It was still just a little under cured when we got it (the stems were still a little bendy), so I wrapped that bud and the other big bud to the left of the lighter, tightly in Paper towel over night. It compressed it nicely and pulled that little bit of moisture that needed to come out. It wasn't wet in any way, just not cured enough...the paper worked perfectly.

This is probably the smoothest smoking bud we've had all year. It doesn't catch your throat on the way out like some can, and it isn't harsh in any way. It has a nice 'Ganesh beedi' type spicy aftertaste, with a bare hint of chlorophyl from those tiny damned leaves left on the bud.

Despite it's untidy looks in the photo, this bud is very nice. It is from a friend of my daughter, locally grown and I think we got the first of it. I was that impressed last night that I ordered another Oz to make sure it didn't all go before we finished this one.

I'll post more pics in this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/97131-macro-photos-thread-any-macro.html


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, I was thinking you guys got up really early today. But then realized the whole times is off on the site, lmfao. Fire it up.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Morning!!!
> I slept for 11 hours last night! 9pm thru to 5:30, then thru to 8:30!
> 
> Must be the new bud:
> ...


mmmm that shit looks tasty


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wow, I was thinking you guys got up really early today. But then realized the whole times is off on the site, lmfao. Fire it up.


Hey girl.... off to bed with me.... nice to see you here!!!!

Have a great day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Tasty looking buds Gryphonn....*





Chiceh said:


> Wow, I was thinking you guys got up really early today. But then realized the whole times is off on the site, lmfao. Fire it up.


*Hi Chiceh...
Any idea when it will be fixed...???? it is day 2.. *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Tasty looking buds Gryphonn....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like a time warp, lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QQwMceVzTY


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Tasty looking buds Gryphonn....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a quick question too please.... when you go to check out past post of a person.... it only dates from the end of Oct and before that date. Any idea of what is causing that? Should I check with RIU?

Let me know.... I'll deal with it tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I have a quick question too please.... when you go to check out past post of a person.... it only dates from the end of Oct and before that date. Any idea of what is causing that? Should I check with RIU?
> 
> Let me know.... I'll deal with it tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Later folks .. See ya In the Am...................


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 16, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey girl.... off to bed with me.... nice to see you here!!!!
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!!!!



Heya China, you have a great day as well.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Later folks .. See ya In the Am...................


*Tomorrow friend..........*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 16, 2008)

Night all! I edited that post with the bud pics to give some more information about it. Check the macro thread in Inspired Art as well:
https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/97131-macro-photos-thread-any-macro.html


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 16, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Night all! I edited that post with the bud pics to give some more information about it. Check the macro thread in Inspired Art as well:
> https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/97131-macro-photos-thread-any-macro.html


Hang on! We're not going to bed. I mean,
Goodnight to all of y'all who is going to sleep...


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 16, 2008)

everyones goin to bed and im just getting started


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 16, 2008)

*same here cuz im facin an el of some Bubble Gum *


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 16, 2008)

Still hanging around. It's 3:30pm here (Wednesday).


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good morning folks ... Schools are closed today due to bad weather......Whoo Hooo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning wake and bakers,  

well the weather outside is crappy
but the school kids are happy
since there's no school today
let 'em play, let 'em play, let 'em play.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning Miss.. Yea as happy as a kid today,,China Is home today ..School's closed ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 16, 2008)

When daugther wakes up here in 15 I get to tell her she doesn't work today, school is closed so that means she gets a free day ! She'll be thrilled. 

Hubby is lounging in bed wondering if he's going to work today, he worked yesterday in that crap and then had to come home and charge the truck battery, some dumbass (me) left the headlights on for 5 hours and killed the battery. Wait until he sees my encore.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning folks ... Schools are closed today due to bad weather......Whoo Hooo





korvette1977 said:


> Morning Miss.. Yea as happy as a kid today,,China Is home today ..School's closed ..


*Run China run............. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 16, 2008)

Twisty  lets get baked


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  lets get baked


*No bake supplies, but I will keep you company....... sorry about drooling....... *


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 16, 2008)

Good morning everybody.  

We're still up!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Run China run............. *


Don't you mean run Vette run?!?!?!?!



Good morning all. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers,
> 
> well the weather outside is crappy
> but the school kids are happy
> ...


 
I think you found a new profession... you will be Sunny's singing/rhyming side kick...but can you rhyme about birds?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Don't you mean run Vette run?!?!?!?!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am / was having puter problems .. But Im baked , well baking


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I am / was having puter problems .. But Im baked , well baking


*Grim stuff... not serious problems I hope... my bit box has worked well for a couple of days..knock wood...... ahhh that feels good.... did I say that out loud...??? opppps...!!!

*....... 
* 

*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

Wake and Bake. It's 12.17 am here.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

hello fellow morning stoners.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 17, 2008)

Morning everyone

Wake n Bake 9:30am here!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Yes, wakey bakey, good morning. In these times of economic malaise, pease don't forget to self medictate..... 




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Wake and Bake. It's 12.17 am here.





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hello fellow morning stoners.





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Wake n Bake 9:30am here!


_*Morning...... *_


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

8:53 here, cold with crunchy snow.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2008)

Had to put the A/C on last night....





out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Had to put the A/C on last night....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bite me.............. *


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bite me.............. *


 Jealousy is a curse, Twisty


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

*morning bakers...man this thing running like molasses today...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...man this thing running like molasses today...*




Same here ,, But maybe your cows are slowing it down,, They may be watching MOOOOVIES


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Same here ,, But maybe your cows are slowing it down,, They may be watching MOOOOVIES


*thats bad...lol*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats bad...lol*


Im here all week


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...man this thing running like molasses today...*


*Sites fucked...times and speed.... apparently no one works here...

*


korvette1977 said:


> Im here all week


*CD's in lobby............ *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


>


*cat got your tongue?*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


>


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

funny !!!

 I just remembered that I made fudge last night. It's in the fridge, brb........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Fudge MMMMMMMmmm!!

* ....... 
*
*
*

*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

weeed mmmmmm


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Fudge MMMMMMMmmm!!*
> 
> .......


*twisty dude....!!! what the fuck is wrong with you? now I gotta go make fudge....mmmm fudge*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

It wasn't that good, I used a "fudge kit" all the stuff in one box. Not as good as what I usually make. What a disappointment...........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1782257]weeed mmmmmm [/quote]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL Twisty, these are funny. Crap no packages in the mail. I hate waiting for x-mas gifts to arrive, "are they gonna make it in time", fret, fret, fret...................


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL Twisty, these are funny. Crap no packages in the mail. I hate waiting for x-mas gifts to arrive, "are they gonna make it in time", fret, fret, fret...................


*One I sent out finally arrived...... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL Twisty, these are funny. Crap no packages in the mail. I hate waiting for x-mas gifts to arrive, "are they gonna make it in time", fret, fret, fret...................



I used to send out checks. Then I figured out they just bought crap from Asia. Now they get gifts"made in my country".

My wife's parents died this year. This is one tough holiday season for her. Her family was close unlike mine. It is not so easy for the survivors as her parents were Christmas freaks. Every year dozens of packages would arrive usually ended up at the ceiling. 
The tree would be hardly visible.

This with the economic troubles have left the wife pretty overwrought. I can tell she is focusing on the grand kids,
spending way way.....too much. 
I am suspecting the wife has plans on becoming the replacement Christmas freaks. There are worse things to be like...outta weed.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm waked, let's bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Im with You miss .. Breaking up some Pineapple now ... Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

Another snow day here, it's not even that bad out, what are they going to do when we get actual winter weather? It must be because freezing rain is expected later today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

We are getting a foot of snow tomorrow .. Im down with that .. China will be home and when She is here im happier than a pig in shit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

I long for summer and motorcycles. Yesterday I was in the garage looking at my bike, touching it softly. One of my fingerless gloves had falled on the garage floor, I picked it up, it was frozen stiff.  I just wanna ride man, I just wanna ride..........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*I miss riding.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

I feel ya ... Ride hubby .. make him go vroom vroom..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

Come on baby, do the twist.......

Hey twisty,  what's up?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Twisty .. We getting a foot or better of snow tomorrow .. I'll be a good day to Hide Twisty Bear...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

is that an ariel view of your place vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> is that an ariel view of your place vette?




Ha ha ha ha ...LOL No all those cars and tents ..? 

Thats Bonnaroo from a helicopter view ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like farm land to me. My eyes aren't so good close up these days, even with  bifocals...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

well it is a farm.. Except from may till july .. Its a cattle farm... You should click on my sig and explore the website .. click on the photo's and look at the pictures .. You should really consider going ,China is a blast she dont get high at all so she watch's out for everyone .. I cant WAIT till JUNE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

I've thought about it, I have someone on this end trying to convince me to go too. He wants my daughter to go and she won't, she's a homebody. He thinks if he can talk hubby and I into going then she'll go too. Such peer pressure......


----------



## skiskate (Dec 17, 2008)

Not exactly a wake and bake since i just worked all night but none the less heres to a morning bowl!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've thought about it, I have someone on this end trying to convince me to go too. He wants my daughter to go and she won't, she's a homebody. He thinks if he can talk hubby and I into going then she'll go too. Such peer pressure......


 Well Im a homebody now too ,,BUT IF you go once you'll be hooked . Bonnaroo is a life changing experience .You have to be there to feel it .. You wont regret it if you go .. If you can get your hands on a RV or pop up camper it'll be a lot better (a/c and bath and water and poss shower) Ask tips. he goes , he was parked within a 100 yrds of us but we did not know each other yet .. go figure . we will hook up this year ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Come on baby, do the twist.......
> 
> Hey twisty,  what's up?


*Morning miss......*



korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty .. We getting a foot or better of snow tomorrow .. I'll be a good day to Hide Twisty Bear...


*Noooooo !! Don't put me in the snow...Nooo....
Morning kid....
* 


korvette1977 said:


> well it is a farm.. Except from may till july .. Its a cattle farm... You should click on my sig and explore the website .. click on the photo's and look at the pictures .. You should really consider going ,China is a blast she dont get high at all so she watch's out for everyone .. I cant WAIT till JUNE


*Poor China.... herding cats........ *



korvette1977 said:


> Well Im a homebody now too ,,BUT IF you go once you'll be hooked . Bonnaroo is a life changing experience .You have to be there to feel it .. You wont regret it if you go .. If you can get your hands on a RV or pop up camper it'll be a lot better (a/c and bath and water and poss shower) Ask tips. he goes , he was parked within a 100 yrds of us but we did not know each other yet .. go figure . we will hook up this year ..


*Love those events..When had concerts on one of our holidays years ago..it was 3 days 250,000 people on mount Royal.... all the big Quebec bands.. excellent event.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bonnaroo is 100 thousand Hippies living on a cow pasture for 4 days 

Aprox 100 acts music , comedy ,TONS of art .. It's a wild time .. If you put $20 a week away that'll do your Roo trip


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

I Feel like a KIRBY salesman ..LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroo is 100 thousand Hippies living on a cow pasture for 4 days
> 
> Aprox 100 acts music , comedy ,TONS of art .. It's a wild time .. If you put $20 a week away that'll do your Roo trip


*How do you figure that.... $80 a month X 6 (jan-june) = $480.. shit thats not enough for the ticket..... plus the 15% exchange rate...
About $500. at least to get there.. 
Who can I rob...LOL.
Stupid punk ass old boot....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hubby is snow daying today too. Pajama day at my house !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

52- weeks 
x $20
-------
$1,040


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

you gotta do it for a year... 


Take a bus here , hitch a ride there and back take bus back home ... 

Got hemmroids ?


Or use your tax return..


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 17, 2008)

No need to sell it man, I've been there ever year.
It's like going home because it is / was home when I was a kid.
When you get off the interstate just go right instead of left,
go three miles and I'm back hoome again!
We take an old school bus we converted for NASCAR races and 6 of us live it up
@ Bonnaroo every year! A good time for all!


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 17, 2008)

We picked up 3 girls and two guys from Canada this year on the way.
Could be you next year.
Look for the big green bus with ABBY NORML spray painted on the sides.
That's us!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

slowtoker said:


> no need to sell it man, i've been there ever year.
> It's like going home because it is / was home when i was a kid.
> When you get off the interstate just go right instead of left,
> go three miles and i'm back hoome again!
> ...



bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

fuck yea ......


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> fuck yea ......


Small world my friend!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 52- weeks
> x $20
> -------
> $1,040





korvette1977 said:


> you gotta do it for a year...
> Take a bus here , hitch a ride there and back take bus back home ...
> Got hemmroids ?
> Or use your tax return..


*Woo Hoo... Bonnaroo 2010...........

Tax... ??? No worky, no taxy...... 
except the $300 our gov gives you if you live alone...... Funny shit.. we get the tax that the landlord pays on the apt..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Twisty I can tell you how to get a free GA ticket , but you'll have to call me I aint typing the whole thing .. Then all you have to do is figure on travel to Pa we will get you there and back to here


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Woo Hoo... Bonnaroo 2010...........*
> 
> *Tax... ??? No worky, no taxy...... *
> *except the $300 our gov gives you if you live alone...... Funny shit.. we get the tax that the landlord pays on the apt..*


Is pot legal in ANY way in Canada? I can't find a site that shows the pot laws in Canada, like NORML does for the US.

After Nov. 4th I'm ready to find a new place to live.
I was thinking BC because the weather doesn't suck to bad according to people I've talked to but I don't know any Canadians that smoke weed.

Thanks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 17, 2008)

Morning

Wake n Bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Sunny  How's it going?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny  How's it going?


Hey Miss! It is going good! Hubby just told me he should be in my face on January 9 for 30 days!!!!! WooooooHooooooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Howdy....................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Howdy....................................


Hi Vette! I really want to win the 'where is Twisty' thread...I want a pipe from bonaroo!!! I might even buy bifocals to win!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Miss! It is going good! Hubby just told me he should be in my face on January 9 for 30 days!!!!! WooooooHooooooo



HAPPY NEW YEAR.....................OUTSTANDING .. Good for you ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Vette! I really want to win the 'where is Twisty' thread...I want a pipe from bonaroo!!! I might even buy bifocals to win!!



You should just go to Bonnaroo .. Twisty needs a tent mate .....

I hear he dont snore .. well I cant hear it from here ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 17, 2008)

Morning (nearly).
I've been back-reading the thread and getting cold reading about the weather. I wish I could send you folks some warm from here.
24C again tonight. Expecting 36C tomorrow. Should get storms too I hope.



Bonnaroo looks great from the air korvette. LOTSA people


----------



## skiskate (Dec 17, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Is pot legal in ANY way in Canada? I can't find a site that shows the pot laws in Canada, like NORML does for the US.
> 
> After Nov. 4th I'm ready to find a new place to live.
> I was thinking BC because the weather doesn't suck to bad according to people I've talked to but I don't know any Canadians that smoke weed.
> ...


No it is illegal just alot of the cops wont do anything if your caught. And even if you get a possesion charge usually it will just get dropped by the judge. And finding a person who smokes weed in bc will not be very hard.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You should just go to Bonnaroo .. Twisty needs a tent mate .....
> 
> I hear he dont snore .. well I cant hear it from here ..


Ahhh, I can handle Twistys snoring if he can handle my thrashing all night...I am a restless sleeper...I kick!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunny your hubby is going to be home in less than a month? That is great news! You should wrap yourself in saran with a big bow for him.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 17, 2008)

skiskate said:


> No it is illegal just alot of the cops wont do anything if your caught. And even if you get a possesion charge usually it will just get dropped by the judge. And finding a person who smokes weed in bc will not be very hard.


Thanks, I guess I'll look around. First I'll have to get a work permit.
Not hard in my line of work.

Thanks, enjoy the morning.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Is pot legal in ANY way in Canada? I can't find a site that shows the pot laws in Canada, like NORML does for the US.
> After Nov. 4th I'm ready to find a new place to live.
> I was thinking BC because the weather doesn't suck to bad according to people I've talked to but I don't know any Canadians that smoke weed.
> Thanks


*The best for you would be BC.. Quebec is slack but speaking french here is kind of a need... Lets put it this way.. Pot is illegal here, but you'd have to get caught with 1000+ plants or a big importer to get a sentence of more then 2-6 years if.... In Canada cops don't chase the basic smokers or small growers..you need to have been real stupid to get flailed here... In all my years of smoking )(42) I know of 1 guy I know that got popped, and that was about 15 years ago.... 700+ plants.. 1.5 years out in 3 months... you can do more time for unpaid tickets... Ontario is the toughest on drugs..*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning
> 
> Wake n Bake


*Sunny..*



Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Vette! I really want to win the 'where is Twisty' thread...I want a pipe from bonaroo!!! I might even buy bifocals to win!!


*I'm winning that pipe........ JK...

fixed...fixed...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 17, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny your hubby is going to be home in less than a month? That is great news! You should wrap yourself in saran with a big bow for him.


I feel like a teenager!!!! This tour is over, so he will get 30 days leave and then he will go back to Germany and then he will leave for Iraq in May. After his Iraq tour he is done...I hope for good. He says differntly....?
It doesn't matter right now, the main thing is he will be here and I can't wait. I am hoping once he has 30 days HOME he will be done with this shit...We will see! Anyways, I am happy.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I feel like a teenager!!!! This tour is over, so he will get 30 days leave and then he will go back to Germany and then he will leave for Iraq in May. After his Iraq tour he is done...I hope for good. He says differntly....?
> It doesn't matter right now, the main thing is he will be here and I can't wait. I am hoping once he has 30 days HOME he will be done with this shit...We will see! Anyways, I am happy.


 *Shit Sunny I missed the fact that your hubby was in Iraq.... wow..
I'm soooooo happy for you that he's coming home...
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Morning!! I'm late but it's so nice out I went for a long walk with the hounds.

Sunny, I had no idea your hubby is one of the "proud". I tip my hat to you both for his service and your sacrifice...... well done 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit Sunny I missed the fact that your hubby was in Iraq.... wow..
> I'm soooooo happy for you that he's coming home...
> *


He is in Afghanistan right now, he will do his last tour in Iraq...not until May, thank God...
I am glad he is coming home too, I am very lonely....



CrackerJax said:


> Good Morning!! I'm late but it's so nice out I went for a long walk with the hounds.
> 
> Sunny, I had no idea your hubby is one of the "proud". I tip my hat to you both for his service and your sacrifice...... well done
> 
> ...


No need to thank me, if I had my way he never would of gone in....This was something he did for himself....He had always wanted to be in the military and instead of doing that he was a police officer. So when he had the opportunity to join he grabbed it...He is old (for the military) and this was one of his dreams so he did it, with my support....
But, thank you. He is a good man.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

GI Joe With the Kung - Fu Grip.... I wish I still had it ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> GI Joe With the Kung - Fu Grip.... I wish I still had it ..


Me too Vette!! Me too!! Rick is one of the lucky ones...He is 5'8" 150 lbs. He is all muscle....When he went to MEPs for testing they couldn't get over what good shape he is in...I think he will be one of those that is always in good shape, with little work....Me on the other hand..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to work out everyday .. I would do 16 oz curls all day long long into the night ... It gave me a 12 pack (no measly 6 pack abs here 12 pack all the way .. HEE HEE ) 
Since Ive basicly stopped drinking pounders and now just pepsi . I still carry the 12 pack..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

good morning stoners...vette, soda is bad. just smoke chronic...or hash if ya got it!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I used to work out everyday .. I would do 16 oz curls all day long long into the night ... It gave me a 12 pack (no measly 6 pack abs here 12 pack all the way .. HEE HEE )
> Since Ive basicly stopped drinking pounders and now just pepsi . I still carry the 12 pack..


Men must be lucky....
Man, if I eat a Twix bar (my favorite) my jeans won't fit for a week....not fair. If I even drank soda, omg, I would have no clothes that fit. I am all about the water....and starving.
Now, when I was younger....whole different story!! I could eat and do what I want whenever I wanted...not anymore!! 
I really don't like aging.................


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning stoners...vette, soda is bad. just smoke chronic...or hash if ya got it!



Coffee till 10 am then pepsi till bedtime .. On a rare night I'll add bacardi rum to the pepsi ..

Hash ... Hmmmmmmm I bet that tastes good


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

Twisty! Thanks for the comment on my profile!
I really didn't think people looked at our profiles, that is why I gave up doing anything to it!! When I first joined I looked at this as Myspace, so needless to say, my feelings got hurt! Now, I have the jist of the forum and know that no one really comments your page.....BUT I am glad you did!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

o it does my friend...it creeps up on you too..you'll be like "I'm not high! WTF?!" then 5 min later you're stuck on the couch trying to figure out the remote, and cant understand why you're so retarded....then it hits you....HASH!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o it does my friend...it creeps up on you too..you'll be like "I'm not high! WTF?!" then 5 min later you're stuck on the couch trying to figure out the remote, and cant understand why you're so retarded....then it hits you....HASH!!


Yea I know that feeling ..Its been a while .. I saw all the snow in Vegas on the news .. Totally fucked up the airport..


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I feel like a teenager!!!! This tour is over, so he will get 30 days leave and then he will go back to Germany and then he will leave for Iraq in May. After his Iraq tour he is done...I hope for good. He says differntly....?
> It doesn't matter right now, the main thing is he will be here and I can't wait. I am hoping once he has 30 days HOME he will be done with this shit...We will see! Anyways, I am happy.


My son will be there soon. I hope we end this crap soon!

Glad to hear your man is coming home for Christmas.

Peace


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> My son will be there soon. I hope we end this crap soon!
> 
> Glad to hear your man is coming home for Christmas.
> 
> Peace


I wish you well, I know it is hard....

I hope it ends too...I guess time will tell.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I know that feeling ..Its been a while .. I saw all the snow in Vegas on the news .. Totally fucked up the airport..


Dude Im born and raised in vegas, and Ive never seen it snow like this..it would snow occasionally, but rarely did it stick. It snowed almost all day yesterday. Me and my buddies made a jib in front of his house, and got some practicing in for the big mountain ride this weekend


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Dude Im born and raised in vegas, and Ive never seen it snow like this..it would snow occasionally, but rarely did it stick. It snowed almost all day yesterday. Me and my buddies made a jib in front of his house, and got some practicing in for the big mountain ride this weekend



Cool shit .. Make a few snowballs and put them in the freezer.. break em out in the summer for snow cones


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

ew...not vegas rain..


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wish you well, I know it is hard....
> 
> I hope it ends too...I guess time will tell.


Thank you, not knoowing is the hardest part of this crap.

And I checked out your profile, WOW, I may be old but I do remember what a woman looks like. And those are some major arms you got there!
Wrap them around that man and don't let go honey!

O' did you say your hubby was a cop? I know I'm baked this morning but a pot smoker married to a cop? Bet you got a lot of free weed!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o it does my friend...it creeps up on you too..you'll be like "I'm not high! WTF?!" then 5 min later you're stuck on the couch trying to figure out the remote, and cant understand why you're so retarded....then it hits you....HASH!!


Aaah, it's been soooo long...hash is so rare in tropical Australia nowadays. I think the last time found any hash was in the early eighties. Of course, if i was in a position to grow my own and enough of it...like some person whose name i won't mention but is apparently 'totally bonged' at present ...I would make my own 

I love the aroma, the taste, and that beautiful stone that takes over your entire body...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Aaah, it's been soooo long...hash is so rare in tropical Australia nowadays. I think the last time found any hash was in the early eighties. Of course, if i was in a position to grow my own and enough of it...like some person whose name i won't mention but is apparently 'totally bonged' at present ...I would make my own
> 
> I love the aroma, the taste, and that beautiful stone that takes over your entire body...


it is a wonderful smoking experience...you know...if you really wanted some hash, buy a grinder or kief box. kief all your bud. when you get a shit ton of kief, put in in a celophane, tightly compact it, cook it at 165&#730;F for like 10 min. make sure you wrap the celophane in damp newspaper. and BAM! you got some poormans hash. or you can just sprinkle the kief on a bowl for that hashy head-rush.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

i had someone ask the other day if i put hash on this "amzing weed you have here, can you get me some?"....i was soooo proud  but had to answer, "sorry, i get it from a dude who gets it from a dude..."

morning all!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good quick hash and easy too.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol i did my first jamaican hot box and shower at 7am.... so so sweet of a buzz. i gota do that more often


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Thank you, not knoowing is the hardest part of this crap.
> 
> And I checked out your profile, WOW, I may be old but I do remember what a woman looks like. And those are some major arms you got there!
> Wrap them around that man and don't let go honey!
> ...


I agree, not knowing is the hardest part. It seems they always want to wait until the last possible moment to tell you anything. Very frustrating. It does get easier it just takes time. I had to set my mentality to 'Hurry up, and, WAIT' that is the way they do everything....

Yeah my husband was a cop for many years! No, I never got free weed....he was an honest cop...to honest, imo. I know it is strange me being a smoker and all, but, you never know what your future holds...When we first met I didn't smoke. I got sick and pot worked for me. Now I am not sick, I just love it....

When is your son due to deploy? What branch is he serving?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

jamaican hot box???? smokin in the shower and letting it get all steamy???


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> it is a wonderful smoking experience...you know...if you really wanted some hash, buy a grinder or kief box. kief all your bud. when you get a shit ton of kief, put in in a celophane, tightly compact it, cook it at 165&#730;F for like 10 min. make sure you wrap the celophane in damp newspaper. and BAM! you got some poormans hash. or you can just sprinkle the kief on a bowl for that hashy head-rush.


I've cleaned my grinder, then used it purely for grinding bud (no tobacco) for a while and scraped it. It's like a merry go round compared to a rollercoaster...it's just not quite the same. But yeah, I should dedicate some bud to making at least a little ball.

Oooh, GUESS WHAT??? Our first tropical Cyclone has been named ...

BILLY!!!! 
http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/cyclone/

WooHoo!!! I'm gunna have a billy and celebrate that!


----------



## pmgbns (Dec 18, 2008)

I know this is irrelevent, but it just reminded me of something that happened to me in middle school with the town police cheif. I had about two or three buds that weight about 3 grams or so, nothing special swag really. To make a long story short, we got caught smoking, after school one day. The cheif came and took our buds and told us to go home and to never let him catch us again. I was about 14 I guess at the time. Anyway about 4 years later I was graduating from high school. the Cheif had since retired, and I had grown up. He pulled me aside and said he had a present for me, I couldn't believe what it could be, until he gave me a huge bag of weed with the likes of buds I had never seen at the time. He told me it was called kine bud(at the time I really only knew of swag, didn't know it could come without seeds) with about 2 oz. I later found out he was a toker with my parents. I have since lit up with him. He has some amazing stories about his life as a police officer. And tought us a few tricks that keep the neigborhood cops unsuspisous of growing.

Sorry, but I read that and couldn't tell this story. Some cops are cool!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty! Thanks for the comment on my profile!
> I really didn't think people looked at our profiles, that is why I gave up doing anything to it!! When I first joined I looked at this as Myspace, so needless to say, my feelings got hurt! Now, I have the jist of the forum and know that no one really comments your page.....BUT I am glad you did!!!


*I just recently had a brain spurt..I've been here a year on jan 25 and I just went to profiles for 1st time this week really... plus another amazing find.. when I used to bounce around from site to site I'd go to my desktop and click icons ... but I realized that the bookmarks does that w/out going off line all the time... Duh..!!  Yeah yeah..I'm a dufuss... Haven't been on comps a year yet...so bite me....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

haha...billy=bong...I have hella friends named billy...Im just gonna call then "bong" from now on. speakin of billies..............


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

gryph...time to get the ol board out and go shred some gnar.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

*I was here almost 12 hours yesterday (what happened to you last night vette).. and my activity went down 11%..???????? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was here almost 12 hours yesterday (what happened to you last night vette).. and my activity went down 11%..???????? *



We had internet problems .. I said fuck it and went to bed ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

pmgbns said:


> I know this is irrelevent, but it just reminded me of something that happened to me in middle school with the town police cheif. I had about two or three buds that weight about 3 grams or so, nothing special swag really. To make a long story short, we got caught smoking, after school one day. The cheif came and took our buds and told us to go home and to never let him catch us again. I was about 14 I guess at the time. Anyway about 4 years later I was graduating from high school. the Cheif had since retired, and I had grown up. He pulled me aside and said he had a present for me, I couldn't believe what it could be, until he gave me a huge bag of weed with the likes of buds I had never seen at the time. He told me it was called kine bud(at the time I really only knew of swag, didn't know it could come without seeds) with about 2 oz. I later found out he was a toker with my parents. I have since lit up with him. He has some amazing stories about his life as a police officer. And tought us a few tricks that keep the neigborhood cops unsuspisous of growing.
> 
> Sorry, but I read that and couldn't tell this story. Some cops are cool!


 
there really are some fine officers of the law out there, ive met some. ive also been handcuffed and had the shit kicked out of me


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just recently had a brain spurt..I've been here a year on jan 25 and I just went to profiles for 1st time this week really... plus another amazing find.. when I used to bounce around from site to site I'd go to my desktop and click icons ... but I realized that the bookmarks does that w/out going off line all the time... Duh..!!  Yeah yeah..I'm a dufuss... Haven't been on comps a year yet...so bite me....*


You Funny!! 

Tell me, the first time you bought something online, did you try and put your credit card in the floppy drive slot?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We had internet problems .. I said fuck it and went to bed ..


*That always sucks..The company I'm with is pretty good.. no service disruptions in 11 months.. except power failures.*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> You Funny!!
> 
> Tell me, the first time you bought something online, did you try and put your credit card in the floppy drive slot?


thats funny shit!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> You Funny!!
> 
> Tell me, the first time you bought something online, did you try and put your credit card in the floppy drive slot?


*You funny, everybody funny too !! one burbon, one scotch....
Oh yeah..
*


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I agree, not knowing is the hardest part. It seems they always want to wait until the last possible moment to tell you anything. Very frustrating. It does get easier it just takes time. I had to set my mentality to 'Hurry up, and, WAIT' that is the way they do everything....
> 
> Yeah my husband was a cop for many years! No, I never got free weed....he was an honest cop...to honest, imo. I know it is strange me being a smoker and all, but, you never know what your future holds...When we first met I didn't smoke. I got sick and pot worked for me. Now I am not sick, I just love it....
> 
> When is your son due to deploy? What branch is he serving?


nothing wrong with honest people, just never meet a cop that was.....

My son is a Green Beret, weapons!
yep, in the deep crap fast. I was a Ranger so he had to out do the old man! He leaves in January!


----------



## mick54683 (Dec 18, 2008)

ha i woke up at 6 30 wake and baked then went to school for two blocks then came home and smoked alot more now im eatin ice cream


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice and crisp morning,  christmas party for my work today, 200 dollar X mas bonus


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1788244]Nice and crisp morning,  christmas party for my work today, 200 dollar X mas bonus [/quote]

Damn I had no clue Burger King gave bonus's ..




LOL just kidding SICC


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2008)

lol yea they said you can take 200 Wopper Jr's or 200 cash, the burgers were tempting but i chose the cash hahahaha


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL


Have it your way


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

Im so hungry right now, I wouldve taken the whopper jrs


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> nothing wrong with honest people, just never meet a cop that was.....
> My son is a Green Beret, weapons!
> yep, in the deep crap fast. I was a Ranger so he had to out do the old man! He leaves in January!


*Sounds like you can give me a run for old boot...(54)..*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn Aussies



Twistyman said:


> *You funny, everybody funny too !! one burbon, one scotch....
> Oh yeah..
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Im so hungry right now....


*I could eat a box of kittens........*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

hmmmm kittens...put tapatio on those lil fukers...

HOT CAT!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

I want a Burrito ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

*I want the site fixed...I put the garbage out and the page still hadn't changed....*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2008)

i kno its gettin annoying huh


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2008)

Hooboy... I'm back  been outside doing battle with the squirrels.. 

I have a large oak hammock and the squirrels are going "nuts" planting acorns in EVERYTHING!! I've got some starters going with a flat of poppies as well. I figured they would leave the liners alone, but NO!! So I build a cage with wire and wood to protect them. I left the bottom 3 inches open so I could reach in. So I go out there an hour ago and son of a bitch, squirrel is inside laffin at me.......

I just got finished stringing all remaining spaces up with fishing line..... bastards!!..... 

So how many squirrels can fit on a Barby?




out.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2008)

Its hunting season


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Hooboy... I'm back  been outside doing battle with the squirrels..
> 
> I have a large oak hammock and the squirrels are going "nuts" planting acorns in EVERYTHING!! I've got some starters going with a flat of poppies as well. I figured they would leave the liners alone, but NO!! So I build a cage with wire and wood to protect them. I left the bottom 3 inches open so I could reach in. So I go out there an hour ago and son of a bitch, squirrel is inside laffin at me.......
> 
> ...



squirrels do enjoy .22 cal air rifles


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2008)

420weedman said:


> squirrels do enjoy .22 cal air rifles



Yes, ... but only once. 



out.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sounds like you can give me a run for old boot...(54)..*


Let's just say your experience is 4 year older than mine


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> So how many squirrels can fit on a Barby?


I read an article where there are very few acorns this year.
No one told my trees this. Send the squirrel here cause I have to clean them up if they don't!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yawn............ Oh My .. The caffeine is wearing off.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Let's just say your experience is 4 year older than mine


*Pee wee..... !!....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yawn............ Oh My .. The caffeine is wearing off.....


*And he's down for the count......
* .........
*
*


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yawn............ Oh My .. The caffeine is wearing off.....


Coffee was gone hours ago, Mt. Dew time


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Coffee was gone hours ago, Mt. Dew time



Pepsi for me ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

*Pepsi too... *


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

dr pepper , barqs , pepsi , coke (with captian mostly )
order depends on mood


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

I actually made a cappaccino Double the caffeine


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I actually made a cappaccino Double the caffeine


Just do a line man!

I can't drink that cappacrap it makes my hair crawl all over my head!
A little TrainWreck will get me back on track about now!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Just do a line man!
> 
> I can't drink that cappacrap it makes my hair crawl all over my head!
> A little TrainWreck will get me back on track about now!



I'd rather stick a needle in my eye , than do a line ...... Been there done that ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'd rather stick a needle in my eye , than do a line ...... Been there done that ..


Well when you run out of veins the eye is a good option . . .


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Well when you run out of veins the eye is a good option . . .



Ive never ever ever shot any drug into my body ,, I snorted and smoked coke .. Both are DEAD ENDS


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive never ever ever shot any drug into my body ,, I snorted and smoked coke .. Both are DEAD ENDS


Just kidding, grass or ass, I got just two hobbies


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Just kidding, grass or ass, I got just two hobbies


Grass is good ,, But ass .. well that is stinky and filled with shit.. Im not into it .. Some things are best left alone .


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Grass is good ,, But ass .. well that is stinky and filled with shit.. Im not into it .. Some things are best left alone .


 *LMFAO....filled with shit...lol*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's face it .. ass sex saves the pet gerbil population.




out.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Grass is good ,, But ass .. well that is stinky and filled with shit.. Im not into it .. Some things are best left alone .


ROFL

Whatever ya call it man!


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

Wise Tale of the day:

My Grand Pa always said "Life is a shit sandwish and the more bread you got the easier it is to swallow!"

Amen Old Man!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Well when you run out of veins the eye is a good option . . .


*After a few years of stupidity 20 years ago, my veins have just recovered...Getting IV's in hospital was an event... what a useless vice...*



SlowToker said:


> Wise Tale of the day:
> 
> My Grand Pa always said "Life is a shit sandwish and the more bread you got the easier it is to swallow!"
> 
> Amen Old Man!


*All I know is that if I'm a boinking I don't want to take a plunge only to have something pushing back... especially something brown....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

*thats just nasty...*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 18, 2008)

Some days your the dog, some days your the tree....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Some days your the dog, some days your the tree....


*And some days you're just the pecker.........

Hey Kilo........ 
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And some days you're just the pecker.........
> 
> Hey Kilo........
> *


Some days you are the pigeon and some days you are the statue! 

Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

*how was school today teacher?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how was school today teacher?*


Just fine, thanks for asking.

With all these snowdays.... we are getting close to Bonnaroo take off. YIKES!

How many years have you gone to the Roo?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Just fine, thanks for asking.
> 
> With all these snowdays.... we are getting close to Bonnaroo take off. YIKES!
> 
> How many years have you gone to the Roo?


*I am a 3 timer...I went to the first one the then last two...*
*the first one was no fun...I am old and I need facilities....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am a 3 timer...I went to the first one the then last two...*
> *the first one was no fun...I am old and I need facilities....*


This will be my 6th. Missed the 1st one... and 06.. went through a divorce and didn't have a concert buddy. It is a great time. I created a monster when I turned Vette onto it two years ago.

I did a hotel in 03... wasn't sure how I would handle things. 

Since then..... VIP.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> This will be my 6th. Missed the 1st one... and 06.. went through a divorce and didn't have a concert buddy. It is a great time. I created a monster when I turned Vette onto it two years ago.
> 
> I did a hotel in 03... wasn't sure how I would handle things.
> 
> Since then..... VIP.


*it rained really hard the first one, it was more like woodstock than I was prepared for...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



FUCK YEA .......


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it rained really hard the first one, it was more like woodstock than I was prepared for...*


It was like that in 04 too. All mud.... and the ground was like walking on marshmallows. Kinda cool!

But the mud was terrible. It was when I bought my crocs.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> It was like that in 04 too. All mud.... and the ground was like walking on marshmallows. Kinda cool!
> 
> But the mud was terrible. It was when I bought my crocs.


*people were getting stuck trying to leave, so we just stayed until they told to leave. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> It was like that in 04 too. All mud.... and the ground was like walking on marshmallows. Kinda cool!
> 
> But the mud was terrible. It was when I bought my crocs.


\



Bouncy mud...................


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YEA .......


See... I told you.... a monster.

Before he met me he didn't even know about Roo..... but he's learnin'


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Before he met me he didn't even know about Roo..... but he's learnin'


Your such a bad influence....

i think i want to go, but i only get one festival a summer because of the full time daddy thing... and i love Rave in the Cave in southern Illinois


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep never heard of it till 2006 .... 

Now I work for Superfly and get free Ga tickets ,, But hell I always went VIP ..There is no other way for me to go but VIP... I'll sell my two GA on e bay like last year


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

I wont be going to Bonnaroo, but, I bet I get a pipe from there.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Some days you are the pigeon and some days you are the statue!
> 
> Hello everyone!!!!


*In best hitchcock voice..
Good evening........ *



tipsgnob said:


> *I am a 3 timer...I went to the first one the then last two...*
> *the first one was no fun...I am old and I need facilities....*


*The squirts or bladder rupture are no fun at festivals.... at Live 8 it was a 45 minute wait (at least) for porta grimness..*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Your such a bad influence....
> 
> i think i want to go, but i only get one festival a summer because of the full time daddy thing... and i love Rave in the Cave in southern Illinois


Not little ol' me.  I'm a good influence. 

Sunny.... even if you lose... you have a good connection! 

Twisty... can I be a bad influence on you this year? You have to come along with us....I'll be nice.... I promise.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Slik... never been to that fest. 

Another fun one is Mountain Jam. Hunter Mountain, NY... Gov't Mule.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Better drugs at bonnaroo..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

its almost entirely EDM(electronic dance music). friday saturday and sunday, 10,000 wristbands last year, like bonnaroo in the fact that is open market for drugs.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Not little ol' me.  I'm a good influence.
> Sunny.... even if you lose... you have a good connection!
> Twisty... can I be a bad influence on you this year? You have to come along with us....I'll be nice.... I promise.


*As I was telling vette I have to wait for my travel broker guitarist to come back from NC.. he gets points for bookings and sells them off..in 92 it cost me $200. to go to Jamaica..flight and resort inc...he's been 11 times this year for free..I was supposed to go last spring but had minor surgery booked... too bad..I needed pocket money only..
I'm really trying...
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> its almost entirely EDM(electronic dance music). friday saturday and sunday, 10,000 wristbands last year, like bonnaroo in the fact that is open market for drugs.


I'm there for the music so I'm not sure that would be my cup of tea. I do like some edm...... but not a whole weekend of it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I'm there for the music so I'm not sure that would be my cup of tea. I do like some edm...... but not a whole weekend of it.



FYI............ ChinaCat is a DEAD HEAD ....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I'm there for the music so I'm not sure that would be my cup of tea. I do like some edm...... but not a whole weekend of it.


*From a drummers point of view...... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!
music in a box.. AHHHHHHHHHHH !


*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

I have gone to a concert or two in my day!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *As I was telling vette I have to wait for my travel broker guitarist to come back from NC.. he gets points for bookings and sells them off..in 92 it cost me $200. to go to Jamaica..flight and resort inc...he's been 11 times this year for free..I was supposed to go last spring but had minor surgery booked... too bad..I needed pocket money only..
> I'm really trying...
> *


Wow.... if you can't make it... we will bring part of Bonnaroo to you... maybe at the falls or something this summer.

I have surgery in 4 days, surgery SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *From a drummers point of view...... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!
> music in a box.. AHHHHHHHHHHH !
> 
> 
> *



Twisty that you in the picture ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty that you in the picture ?


*No I stole it.... JK ..Yeah it is....... kind of colored up like stoneys av...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No I stole it.... JK ..Yeah it is....... kind of colored up like stoneys av...*



Ahhh I see said the blind man ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't see ya, you're hiding behind those drums.........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't see ya, you're hiding behind those drums.........


*Good thing too... If I was a flautist you'd go blind.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that a mustache? I don't know why but I have a thing for those.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is that a mustache? I don't know why but I have a thing for those.....


*Yep... what with the head crop failure I grow where I can, got a bald spot where everyone pushed me away .. got dreadlocks on my brown eye..... Oh yuck..... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

T M I *runs away* dreads.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> T M I *runs away* dreads.......


*Sorry.... lost my mind........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhh I see said the blind man ...


*I am supposed to say that....*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wake n bake is great...After i bake all day sometimes i wake then i bake all over again.Wake n bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess so, if that's your idea of a pick up line, you need some help 





Twistyman said:


> *Sorry.... lost my mind........ *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I guess so, if that's your idea of a pick up line, you need some help


*Sooo, come here often...... ?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2008)

I usually just drop a couple of hundreds out of my wallet on "accident". 

I'm after the one who pays no mind to it.  ahhh, back in the day, fun fun.





out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pic Twisty.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

Billy is nearly a Category 2. WooHoo, billy is getting bigger, more intense...like a really good head stone:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/12/19/2451032.htm?section=justin



> Wild weather continues to lash the Top End and Kimberley as a Tropical Cyclone Billy builds on the border of Western Australia and the Northern Territory.
> The system is centred over the Joseph Bonaparte Gulf and is drenching Wadeye, 85 kilometres north-east from the eye, which has received 181 millimetres of rain since yesterday morning.
> The port is expected to be battered with gales today, and remains on cyclone warning with communities along the coast to Kalumburu in Western Australia.
> The Bureau of Meteorology have forecast that Cyclone Billy will move west and intensify to a category 2 this evening before crossing the coast to north of Wyndham.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Billy is nearly a Category 2. WooHoo, billy is getting bigger, more intense...like a really good head stone:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/12/19/2451032.htm?section=justin


*You near Queensland beach where they rescued that big tortoise that had eaten plastic bag.. ??*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nice pic Twisty.


*A face only a mother could love....... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A face only a mother could love....... *


And a ChinaCat! Too bad you weren't a guitarist....guitarist get all the women.

j/k


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> And a ChinaCat! Too bad you weren't a guitarist....guitarist get all the women.
> 
> j/k



Yea they ( guitarists) get them after the Drummer has pounded them .. and toss's them out like broken sticks


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> And a ChinaCat! Too bad you weren't a guitarist....guitarist get all the women.
> 
> j/k


*I do play guitar...... not 1st instrument.. you'd have loved to see me in a kilt when I was in a pipe band........ Used to do Santa parades... froze my brass monkeys off....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I'm there for the music so I'm not sure that would be my cup of tea. I do like some edm...... but not a whole weekend of it.


i love just about all music, but dance music is definetly my favorite. been listening to alot of newer reggae lately too. isnt there a dedicated EDM area at the Roo?

vette - you my be surprised how may jam band fans attend raves too! two of my favorite raver-buddies are hippy chicks who festie it up all summer.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea they ( guitarists) get them after the Drummer has pounded them .. and toss's them out like broken sticks


 Watch it buddy!!!!



Twistyman said:


> *I do play guitar...... not 1st instrument.. you'd have loved to see me in a kilt when I was in a pipe band........ Used to do Santa parades... froze my brass monkeys off....*


Brrrrrr.... We went to the Santa Parade last year and if I had brass monkeys I left them there.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i love just about all music, but dance music is definetly my favorite. been listening to alot of newer reggae lately too. isnt there a dedicated EDM area at the Roo?
> 
> vette - you my be surprised how may jam band fans attend raves too! two of my favorite raver-buddies are hippy chicks who festie it up all summer.


I love some Particle,Lotus and stuff like that.... but like I said.. not a whole weekend. In order to do a whole weekend..I would have to go back to doing drugs....lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


Live and die beatnik!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I love some Particle,Lotus and stuff like that.... but like I said.. not a whole weekend. In order to do a whole weekend..I would have to go back to doing drugs....lol.


 i dig particle and lotus too, but house music is my main squeeze. gimmie some Little Louis Vega, Dennis Ferrer, Armand Van Helden. i can do it with or without drugs, i just get out so few and far between i usually get some brand of fucked up.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

*Zepplin...
Pink Floyd is on PBS now......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Zepplin...
> Pink Floyd is on PBS now......*


Love me some Floyd!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Billy is nearly a Category 2. WooHoo, billy is getting bigger, more intense...like a really good head stone:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/12/19/2451032.htm?section=justin


You and the misses just stay safe!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Love me some Floyd!!!!



I thought you loved ME ......



Thats it Floyd is going to die ,,, Wheres my gun ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I thought you loved ME ......
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it Floyd is going to die ,,, Wheres my gun ..


I do love you!!! And isn't that.. where is "China's" gun?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

run floyd, run!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I do love you!!! And isn't that.. where is "China's" gun?!?!?!?! lol


I aint afraid of no ghost .......................


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I aint afraid of no ghost .......................


Well I bid you goodnight! Sweet dreams everyone! 

 to all!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> You and the misses just stay safe!!!


*Really.. don't make me come there and find your blown away asses...*



korvette1977 said:


> I thought you loved ME ......
> 
> Thats it Floyd is going to die ,,, Wheres my gun ..





ChinaCat said:


> I do love you!!! And isn't that.. where is "China's" gun?!?!?!?! lol





SlikWiLL13 said:


> run floyd, run!


*Hit the dirt....shoot out.....*





ChinaCat said:


> Well I bid you goodnight! Sweet dreams everyone!
> 
> to all!


*Good night my friend........*


----------



## newb985 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol @ this thread


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

newb985 said:


> lol @ this thread


*Got that right..
+rep (welcome)
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> You and the misses just stay safe!!!


Oh no stress ChinaCat. We is way over on the OTHER coast (the East side). I just love the idea that it's called Billy. And it's just hangin' there at the moment. Category 2, spinning around in a smallish bay and just intensifying slowly. All the while it sits in the water like that, it will get stronger. They only die after crossing the coast, or heading too far south into the cold.

I do feel for the locals over there though. Cyclones/hurricanes are a pain in the arse when they sit stationary like that.

Thanks for your concern though


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Morning folks ,, Just sitting here waiting for the foot of snow Thats expected to start falling ... Got the bowl packed .. Cheers


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ,, Just sitting here waiting for the foot of snow Thats expected to start falling ... Got the bowl packed .. Cheers



Morning/evening korvette. I hope it doesn't snow too much bloke. Otherwise Twisty will be too hard to find!


It's 30C here...8:30 at night.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Morning/evening korvette. I hope it doesn't snow too much bloke. Otherwise Twisty will be too hard to find!
> 
> 
> It's 30C here...8:30 at night.



Yes today there will be some "FIND TWISTY " pictures ..LOL

How ya doing Gryf ..?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake 


freezing rain here, the dog wants out so bad but when you open the door she sees the rain and sighs and heads back to her chair to lay down. Poor doggy, nobody squeeze her


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Morning Miss.. We are here just waiting for the 12''- 15''to start falling ,,China Is Home again .All the schools closed ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

So far everything around us is closed, except our town. I really don't want my daughter having to do the bus thing today, the roads are slick and there's no "bus aide" seat. I don't like the idea of her being on a bus on slick roads with no seat or seatbelt.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So far everything around us is closed, except our town. I really don't want my daughter having to do the bus thing today, the roads are slick and there's no "bus aide" seat. I don't like the idea of her being on a bus on slick roads with no seat or seatbelt.


I know what you mean


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

I just heard her yell from her bedroom "_FINALLY" _ sounds like we're closed for the third day in a row. Woo hoo.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just heard her yell from her bedroom "_FINALLY" _ sounds like we're closed for the third day in a row. Woo hoo.



LOL I love being snowbound.. I cant wait till its here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going to see if she's up for a wake and bake, I keep telling her she needs a nickname, so when I talk about her here I don't have to call her "daughter"


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ,, Just sitting here waiting for the foot of snow Thats expected to start falling ... Got the bowl packed .. Cheers





Gryphonn said:


> Morning/evening korvette. I hope it doesn't snow too much bloke. Otherwise Twisty will be too hard to find!
> 
> 
> It's 30C here...8:30 at night.





misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bake
> freezing rain here, the dog wants out so bad but when you open the door she sees the rain and sighs and heads back to her chair to lay down. Poor doggy, nobody squeeze her


*Morning vette, gryphonn, miss..... Big storm from vegas (thanks stoney mc smokester)... supposed to hit toronto....I think it will miss most of montreal... yoo hoo... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

Twisty  

What's happening?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey Twisty ... Im cool with the weather ..I like being snowbound ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty
> 
> What's happening?





korvette1977 said:


> hey Twisty ... Im cool with the weather ..I like being snowbound ..



*Me too, as long as I don't have to go out..... 
Miss....
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes today there will be some "FIND TWISTY " pictures ..LOL
> 
> How ya doing Gryf ..?



I'm very well. I hope the enforced days off are good ones for you two 

It's hot and bloody humid here!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

Do your dogs get all hyper and rowdy? My retriever turns into a spaz and runs full blast through the yard scooping up mouthfuls. When she's tired of that she rolls and wallers. I go through a lot of towels drying dogs when the weather is snowy, but they're so cute when they play.

Hey gryphonn, too bad there wasn't a way, we'd send you some snow in the mail. then you could play too.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Zepplin...
> Pink Floyd is on PBS now......*


Pink Floyd is on *every* night in our house (DSOTM to be precise). We're kind of fans...sorta...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

I killed Floyd last night ... That dude was hitting on China .. Shot that fucker 30 times .. LOL


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm going to see if she's up for a wake and bake, I keep telling her she needs a nickname, so when I talk about her here I don't have to call her "daughter"


Ph03nix said to call her 'Little Miss Moffit'...
sat on her toffit...
eating her curds and whey
along came a spider 
and sat down beside her...
..."piss off ya hairy legged freak!"


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I killed Floyd last night ... That dude was hitting on China .. Shot that fucker 30 times .. LOL


Well...I suppose that's good enough reason. Ya coulda held back though. Two of 'em were already dead...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do your dogs get all hyper and rowdy? My retriever turns into a spaz and runs full blast through the yard scooping up mouthfuls. When she's tired of that she rolls and wallers. I go through a lot of towels drying dogs when the weather is snowy, but they're so cute when they play.
> 
> Hey gryphonn, too bad there wasn't a way, we'd send you some snow in the mail. then you could play too.


Thanks hester. Not too much though. Anything below 15C is too cold!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a tarantula on my desk, her name is Crimson. She's a Chilean Rose hair. I love her, she is B E A U T I F U L .

My name is actually a Silence of the Lambs reference, but I was high  and being pestered by family members so I spelled it wrong.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Ph03nix said to call her 'Little Miss Moffit'...
> sat on her toffit...
> eating her curds and whey
> along came a spider
> ...





..........


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a tarantula on my desk, her name is Crimson. She's a Chilean Rose hair. I love her, she is B E A U T I F U L .
> 
> My name is actually a Silence of the Lambs reference, but I was high  and being pestered by family members so I spelled it wrong.


Aaah, I see now. I wanna see pics of Crimson!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Ph03nix said to call her 'Little Miss Moffit'...
> sat on her toffit...
> eating her curds and whey
> along came a spider
> ...




Billy - singular

Billies - plural

But only when speaking of billy bongs, and male goats, oh, and the metal tin that you boil water in over the campfire for your cuppa tea.

Billie the girl and Billy the boy are totally unrelated to the smoking Billy. Why? Because if they had any relationship, all us blokes would be sucking on 'Billy'  ... and might be construed as gay...

...oh just shut up you damned Australian!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

I named my new bong Billie. So far we havn't dropped, cracked or broken it yet either


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Baaaaaaaaaaa

I want a Jamaican Beef Patty


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I want a Jamaican Beef Patty


Food getting scarcer korvette with the lock in?




misshestermoffitt said:


> I named my new bong Billie. So far we havn't dropped, cracked or broken it yet either


Yep. I remember. I think I even tried to rep you but I still have to spread some lurv...
It's like a 'girl' billie!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

What is a Jamaican beef patty?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope but it always seems that i always want something we dont have in the house .. and town is over 12 miles away


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What is a Jamaican beef patty?



Goat meat  LOL


http://www.towerislespatties.com/home.nxg


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

We gotta go to sleep. Big day tomorrow. Hafta pick up more Christmas presents. Then I have to pick up a 4WD I bought today. Then I have a mate coming up from down south for a party. We're going to have a few quiet ones...then we may have to try and fit in taking the kids for a swim at the local water park...but might leave that til Sunday.

Oh shit, it's ten minutes away from SATURDAY!!!!! 

 I didn't realise the time!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

They are awesome .. great munchie food


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Better drugs at bonnaroo..


The best, the local Tennessee growers have set up grows just for trhe Rooo.

A lot comes from out of state but I like the local grow as it reminds me of being a teen again!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

goat meat? No way..........

Night Night gryphonn, sweet dreams to you 2


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

good morning! got bunghole deep snow today!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Goat meat  LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.towerislespatties.com/home.nxg


Well there you go. You learn something new everyday! I do like goat meat. Much nicer than lamb or mutton.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 18, 2008)

Morning Slik, how much snow did you get? ( I was going to say how many inches do you have


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> ....oh just shut up you damned Australian!!


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> goat meat? No way..........
> 
> Night Night gryphonn, sweet dreams to you 2


BBQ Goat at Rooo last year, was great!
Very little fat, like Deer meat!


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

Morning bakers, how is life today?

I saw Bush just bailed out the car makes, CRAP!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Slik, how much snow did you get? ( I was going to say how many inches do you have




Sex is like snow 
you dont know how many inch's you'll get 
Or how long it will last ... 


LOL


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

Good morning everyone!!!!! Its a chili day here in Vegas, and Im hitting the mountain and gonna ride some fresh pow pow...smoking a fatty to get myself motivated of course...


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sex is like snow
> you dont know how many inch's you'll get
> Or how long it will last ...
> 
> ...


Speak for your self! I know what I got, just forgot what to do with it...


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!! Its a chili day here in Vegas, and Im hitting the mountain and gonna ride some fresh pow pow...smoking a fatty to get myself motivated of course...


Snow in Sin City, wow, bet that doesn't happen a lot?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

its actually been happening a lot more and more. It used to happen like once every blue moon when I was a kid, and it wouldnt last for more than an hour. Wednesday it dumped all day!! I saw 3 accidents, and all the power on Desert Inn was out for like 8 hrs. 

Built a lil jib in front of my buddies house, and we practiced my boardslide to 180 out. There is still snow on the ground and the surrounding mountains. It makes my hometown look completely different.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Slik, how much snow did you get? ( I was going to say how many inches do you have


we got about 5 inches now, were soposed to keep gettin it till noon here, y tu?



korvette1977 said:


> Sex is like snow
> you dont know how many inch's you'll get
> Or how long it will last ...
> 
> ...


thats funny shit!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Slik, how much snow did you get? ( I was going to say how many inches do you have


sorry, married/taken woman just have to guess...i dont play those games.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

All my smoking tools are spic and span clean................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> All my smoking tools are spic and span clean................


why dont you come to my pad, and hook my bong up??.its DDDDIIIIRRRRTTTTYYYY


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Morning bakers, how is life today?


*Life's treating me like I killed its dog.......... *



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!! Its a chili day here in Vegas, and Im hitting the mountain and gonna ride some fresh pow pow...smoking a fatty to get myself motivated of course...


*Hey..!!! keep that snow shit there..I don't want it.....*



SlowToker said:


> Snow in Sin City, wow, bet that doesn't happen a lot?


*A lot of hard nipples at the Kitty Kat ranch......  *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> why dont you come to my pad, and hook my bong up??.its DDDDIIIIRRRRTTTTYYYY



Send me a round trip ticket ..I'd be glad to ... I never been to Vegas ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Slik, ya'll up north got the snow, I am just below the ice storm warning area, we got freezing rain.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Slik, ya'll up north got the snow, I am just below the ice storm warning area, we got freezing rain.


equally fun. im pissed, were throwing a party in S. Beloit tonight and half the people are coming from chicago. if the snow doesnt stop they wont be able to make it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

I would clean your bong for a round trip ticket to vegas and a couch to crash on while I'm there


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

as soon as I hit megabucks I'll send for ya!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Deal, as soon as I hit megabucks I'll fly everyone here so they can see where corn comes from, exciting..........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

did you know marijuana is the #1 cash crop in America...We did it people and it's not even legal yet!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Hasn't it been the #1 cash crop for some years now? I think I remember hearing something like that 20 years ago. 

Yet the politicians still refuse to see their own stupidity. You'd think their own greed would eventually change their minds.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

alright yall...Im off to the mountain...keep those bowls green and those spirits "high"

Be good


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hijack and Hash... what more does one need??????????? Cheers


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hijack and Hash... what more does one need??????????? Cheers


Coca-Cola, then I'm good!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> alright yall...Im off to the mountain...keep those bowls green and those spirits "high"
> 
> Be good


 Bee safe Bro... When you get home your bong will be clean..LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Woot, woot, woot, woot......... wakey bakey..........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Deal, as soon as I hit megabucks I'll fly everyone here so they can see where corn comes from, exciting..........



Good Morning Everyone!! I'm in shorts and bare feet and NOT in Australia... 


Hey Miss, if you win and we go to where the "children of the corn" live.... 



CAN WE??????? PLZ????












I WANNA!!!! 




out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

think about how much money pot being illegal makes this country. forget the govt for just a minute and think about who else it benefits. every year, more universities build facilities for educating future lawyers. lawyers who will make thier fortunes defending pot smokers. these lawyers then become judges and politicians who make the laws. every year hundreds of thousands of pot smokers get mandatory "drug rehabilitation" which they have to pay for. then theres the pharmacutical industry - one of the weathiest, most powerful industries on the planet. if a simple plant grown from the ground can replace coutless medications they profit from selling how do you think theyll respond?

pot will never be legalized, not in our childrens lifetime. its just not economical for those in power.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Hay guys, guess I am still around after all, tho don't know for how long. Either BBB went up Alltell's butt and made them keep their end of the contract, or Alltell didn't want the black mark, I am not sure.

But I am back! Just like a rash.....

And I finally got nuggies, nice, seedless, fluffy bud..... Merry Christmas to me! Piney trees, Puff is happy.



Yeah, if they admit to the non-sinister reputation of pot, so many other falsehoods they perpetuate may come to light as well....... Slik is right, they make more keeping it illegal, if it wasn't illegal, and people could grow thier own, the control of the government over it's minons would be lessened, and I think that is also a major reason..... Besides, makes the whole control thing so much easier to get people to swallow. As long as they are scared of the druggies, and the terrorists, and whatever, then you won't recognise the REAL danger of your own government.... But I PROMISE not to get political. Pinky swear.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Hay guys, guess I am still around after all, tho don't know for how long. Either BBB went up Alltell's butt and made them keep their end of the contract, or Alltell didn't want the black mark, I am not sure.But I am back! Just like a rash.....
> And I finally got nuggies, nice, seedless, fluffy bud..... Merry Christmas to me! Piney trees, Puff is happy.
> .


*Yay... puff is back..  Its too much to lose touch with your friends.... Puff has puff  woot woot...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im so stoned .............. like real stoned .. .....................


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Coca-Cola, then I'm good!


Pepsi for me


----------



## greenacres (Dec 19, 2008)

It sic ening ! but oh well we get up and  get our PHDs on (PuffHeavyDude)
and do somethin about it !!! ...long pause... but first......we smoke !!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im so stoned .............. like real stoned .. .....................


*Glad it hear it.. woot woot..

*





*
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Glad it hear it.. woot woot..
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Going to wait an hr and then venture to town to get some grocery's,, I may even get a 6 pack ..Ive been craving a cold beer for a few days ,,But it must be ICE cold .. The snow is Falling real good , Going to Hide twisty bear later ..Stay tuned


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2008)

Winter up north..... ahh it's been awhile for me. It's just one big outdoor beer cooler isn't it? 




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Going to wait an hr and then venture to town to get some grocery's,, I may even get a 6 pack ..Ive been craving a cold beer for a few days ,,But it must be ICE cold .. The snow is Falling real good , Going to Hide twisty bear later ..Stay tuned


*A couple of frosties is good with a buzz... 

*


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 19, 2008)

im so glad i got up and walked all the way too work in a foot of snow and now i get to walk home, i know what ill be doin as soon as i get there tho


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A couple of frosties is good with a buzz...
> 
> *


Thats what Im thinking ..Plus China Is Home and we will be snowbound prob till tomorrow


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yay... puff is back..  Its too much to lose touch with your friends.... Puff has puff  woot woot...*


Ida never lost touch completely, I wudda popped on when I was in town and could use the wireless. 
But you guys are my friends, the wake and bake posse!

Yes, I am getting pinker and pinker eyed by the moment, ahhhhh.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> think about how much money pot being illegal makes this country. forget the govt for just a minute and think about who else it benefits. every year, more universities build facilities for educating future lawyers. lawyers who will make thier fortunes defending pot smokers. these lawyers then become judges and politicians who make the laws. every year hundreds of thousands of pot smokers get mandatory "drug rehabilitation" which they have to pay for. then theres the pharmacutical industry - one of the weathiest, most powerful industries on the planet. if a simple plant grown from the ground can replace coutless medications they profit from selling how do you think theyll respond?
> 
> pot will never be legalized, not in our childrens lifetime. its just not economical for those in power.


*when tennessee had the medical marijuana hearings it was the liquor industry that fought them...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

*puff is back...I knew you couldn't leave us....*


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Pepsi for me


You are wasted mman, we did the Coke pepsi thing yesterday, I think it was yesterday................so well 

I'll be there very soon.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> You are wasted mman, we did the Coke pepsi thing yesterday, I think it was yesterday................so well
> 
> I'll be there very soon.


*No memory loss....here.... what ..?
Hey.. who are you..?
*


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

Was i finished?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Whaaa, who were we talkin about?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey man, how am i driving?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> hey man, how am i driving?


*Not bad for backwards......*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay this snow can stop anytime now. We have had over 6 inches fall already today and more still coming strong. The wind is really blowing round too. Have I ever mentioned how much I am hating winter already? Well I am, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Okay this snow can stop anytime now. We have had over 6 inches fall already today and more still coming strong. The wind is really blowing round too. Have I ever mentioned how much I am hating winter already? Well I am, lol.


*Afternoon Chiceh.....  They said today we'll get hit this sunday with 30cn approx 12".... damn.... I was checking some news pics of chicago/Toronto areas... not good.......
I'm dreaming of a up to my f*****g armpits in white Christamas........

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

we are getting slammed also . have about 10'' and its still coming down.. We get to clean it up tomorrow If it stops , and we are getting slammed again on Sunday with 15'' .. Let it snow , let it snow , let it snow ..............................................


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Okay this snow can stop anytime now. We have had over 6 inches fall already today and more still coming strong. The wind is really blowing round too. Have I ever mentioned how much I am hating winter already? Well I am, lol.


 you can get unfurnished islands in the carribean starting around a quarter million. lets take up a collection for Isla de la RIU!

i hates winter too, got no use for it!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Afternoon Chiceh.....  They said today we'll get hit this sunday with 30cn approx 12".... damn.... I was checking some news pics of chicago/Toronto areas... not good.......
> I'm dreaming of a up to my f*****g armpits in white Christamas........
> 
> *



Heya Twisty, happy holidays to you as well. 

. 



korvette1977 said:


> we are getting slammed also . have about 10'' and its still coming down.. We get to clean it up tomorrow If it stops , and we are getting slammed again on Sunday with 15'' .. Let it snow , let it snow , let it snow ..............................................





SlikWiLL13 said:


> you can get unfurnished islands in the carribean starting around a quarter million. lets take up a collection for Isla de la RIU!
> 
> i hates winter too, got no use for it!


RIU Island, now that's what I'm talking about, lol. 

I'm glad I am not the only one who knows what cms means, lol. We have gotten about 17 cms so far and are calling for up to 30. That is my area you see there getting hit hard too. I am stocked up though, got lots of weed and PEPSI. I'm good


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Home from work, smoked a bone, got the heat on, hear the freezing rain hitting the windows, yeah it's freezing rain now. Feck tomorrow AM is gonna be real shite.... here everyone have a toke 

The rest of you old feckers should recognize this song.

I really can't stay - Baby it's cold outside 
I've got to go away - Baby it's cold outside 
This evening has been - Been hoping that you'd drop in 
So very nice - I'll hold your hands, they're just like ice 
My mother will start to worry - Beautiful, what's your hurry 
My father will be pacing the floor - Listen to the fireplace roar 
So really I'd better scurry - Beautiful, please don't hurry 
well Maybe just a half a drink more - Put some music on while I pour 

The neighbors might think - Baby, it's bad out there 
Say, what's in this drink - No cabs to be had out there 
I wish I knew how - Your eyes are like starlight now 
To break this spell - I'll take your hat, your hair looks swell 
I ought to say no, no, no, sir - Mind if I move a little closer 
At least I'm gonna say that I tried - What's the sense in hurting my pride 
I really can't stay - Baby don't hold out 
Ahh, but it's cold outside 

C'mon baby

I simply must go - Baby, it's cold outside 
The answer is no - Ooh baby, it's cold outside 
This welcome has been - I'm lucky that you dropped in 
So nice and warm -- Look out the window at that storm 
My sister will be suspicious - Man, your lips look so delicious 
My brother will be there at the door - Waves upon a tropical shore 
My maiden aunt's mind is vicious - Gosh your lips look delicious 
Well maybe just a half a drink more - Never such a blizzard before 

I've got to go home - Oh, baby, you'll freeze out there 
Say, lend me your comb - It's up to your knees out there 
You've really been grand - Your eyes are like starlight now 
But don't you see - How can you do this thing to me 
There's bound to be talk tomorrow - Making my life long sorrow 
At least there will be plenty implied - If you caught pneumonia and died 
I really can't stay - Get over that old out 
Ahh, but it's cold outside

Baby it's cold outside

Brr its cold.
It's cold out there
Cant you stay awhile longer baby
Well..I really shouldn't...alright

Make it worth your while baby
Ahh, do that again.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Hhhhmmmm, would that be Doris Day and Bing Crosby? I say it's sure cold outside, lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25fUl3NpeBc




KiloBit said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Home from work, smoked a bone, got the heat on, hear the freezing rain hitting the windows, yeah it's freezing rain now. Feck tomorrow AM is gonna be real shite.... here everyone have a toke
> 
> The rest of you old feckers should recognize this song.
> 
> ...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hhhhmmmm, would that be Doris Day and Bing Crosby? I say it's sure cold outside, lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25fUl3NpeBc



HaHa, you be right. I've even seen it done in some other black and white's.

I love that old shite. Damn they don't make movies like that anymore...Well duh of course not, it's 2009........but I wish they still did.... so your an old feck too huh?........

Oh I forgot, I've been baked since my wake....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> HaHa, you be right. I've even seen it done in some other black and white's.
> 
> I love that old shite. Damn they don't make movies like that anymore...Well duh of course not, it's 2009........but I wish they still did.... so your an old feck too huh?........


*Quick get a tissue.... Kilo's misting up..............
* 
*

*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Quick get a tissue.... Kilo's misting up..............
> *
> *
> 
> *


 AhhHaha....Hey twisty bro....thanks for the post-by.....

Yeah I got all the fecking Abbott and Costello movies and Bowery Boys don't get me going on the original The Bishop's Wife. sniff sniff the choir boy scene brings it on every time, every fecking time, sniff sniff, I could go on and on. How bout you guys?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Who you calling old feck? Twisty, get him, lol. 



KiloBit said:


> HaHa, you be right. I've even seen it done in some other black and white's.
> 
> I love that old shite. Damn they don't make movies like that anymore...Well duh of course not, it's 2009........but I wish they still did.... so your an old feck too huh?........
> 
> Oh I forgot, I've been baked since my wake....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Who you calling old feck? Twisty, get him, lol.


*Grrrrrrr !!!! .......*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

A good morning to all.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> A good morning to all.......



Good morning .. Its just about 6pm here .. Just finished dinner .. Burp.. had a few BLT's


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning .. Its just about 6pm here .. Just finished dinner .. Burp.. had a few BLT's


It's 9am here. I've been up for a bit, but only just woke up enough to compose myself. 

And how did you and China while away your lonely hours today?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> A good morning to all.......


*Good morning/evening........*



korvette1977 said:


> Good morning .. Its just about 6pm here .. Just finished dinner .. Burp.. had a few BLT's


*And a frosty in a pot tree........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> It's 9am here. I've been up for a bit, but only just woke up enough to compose myself.
> 
> And how did you and China while away your lonely hours today?


She slept most of the day ,,


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good morning/evening........*
> 
> 
> *And a frosty in a pot tree........ *


Morning/evening Twisty. You sound like you're in a good mood.  Did you break open the Christmas Sherry?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> She slept most of the day ,,


That means that she'll be full of energy tonight......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Morning/evening Twisty. You sound like you're in a good mood.  Did you break open the Christmas Sherry?


*No just brain dead............... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> That means that she'll be full of energy tonight......



Yep and I'll be sleeping like a baby


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No just brain dead............... *


Bored? Sick of being snowed in?..... You were one of the ones under a blanket of snow at the mo, weren't you?

Just know this, Twisty... my heart bleeds for you. 



korvette1977 said:


> Yep and I'll be sleeping like a baby


Ahhh, irony.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Bored? Sick of being snowed in?..... You were one of the ones under a blanket of snow at the mo, weren't you?
> Just know this, Twisty... my heart bleeds for you.
> Ahhh, irony.


*No we get the snow sunday..they just said that tonight is going down to -26c (-35 with wind)... = -31f...
Yeah I hear all that bleeding in between the hysterical laughter......
*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No we get the snow sunday..they just said that tonight is going down to -26c (-35 with wind)... = -31f...
> Yeah I hear all that bleeding in between the hysterical laughter......
> *


No really... I feel for my friends' misfortunes. Honest I do... I wish I could help... I know, I'll just go and have a billy for you...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> No really... I feel for my friends' misfortunes. Honest I do... I wish I could help... I know, I'll just go and have a billy for you...


*Damn... dropped the billy in the snow............. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hark,,,, Is that silence I hear


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hark,,,, Is that silence I hear


*Pin drop........*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn... dropped the billy in the snow............. *


Don't you just hate that???? Don't worry, it's plastic. Have another one... but if you spill any more of my weed.... 



korvette1977 said:


> Hark,,,, Is that silence I hear


I can hear... the fan... some birdies chirping... the TV in the lounge room... the gentle tap tap tap of the keys on my laptop...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Don't you just hate that???? Don't worry, it's plastic. Have another one... but if you spill any more of my weed....
> I can hear... the fan... some birdies chirping... the TV in the lounge room... the gentle tap tap tap of the keys on my laptop...


*No I meant my jailbird friend billy...I threw him out the window into the snow...  LOL..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

*hey girls and boys...it was 71 degrees here today which forced me to ride my motorcycle. wind was 20-30 mph...that makes riding a task.*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 19, 2008)

See, Twisty would never bring real harm to any billy...... The smokable ones, anyhow.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey girls and boys...it was 71 degrees here today which forced me to ride my motorcycle. wind was 20-30 mph...that makes riding a task.*


I am being good, goddamit, I didn't take my colt out today..... I wanted to, but if he'd a been bad it cudda hurt my arm. I hate being good, but I am tired of this damn sling, too. 

I am glad for you, glad in a jealous type way.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I am being good, goddamit, I didn't take my colt out today..... I wanted to, but if he'd a been bad it cudda hurt my arm. I hate being good, but I am tired of this damn sling, too.
> 
> I am glad for you, glad in a jealous type way.


*you need to be good...old folks don't heal as fast as the young folks...*
*my daughters horse bit her sunday...it looks bad. she would not let me take a picture or I would show you guys.*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No I meant my jailbird friend billy...I threw him out the window into the snow...  LOL..*





puffdamagikdragon said:


> See, Twisty would never bring real harm to any billy...... The smokable ones, anyhow.


Silly me!.... 

Morning Tips, morning Puff...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Pay the freight now, heal, then putt.............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

*what's up phO???*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up phO???*


Nuttin'. Jus' chillin'. You??


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Nuttin'. Jus' chillin'. You??


*I rode my motorcycle today and it wore the old man out...I will not last long tonight.*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I rode my motorcycle today and it wore the old man out...I will not last long tonight.*


Yup, that'll do it for you.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2008)

mmmm shrooms . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2008)

Goodnight my favorite RIU people! See you on monday for a wake and bake.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Wakey wakey.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Morning, wake and bake


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning, wake and bake


*Morning miss .. I'm a bit fuzzy this morning... had a couple of wobblies last night... well more than a couple...........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

What a wopplie? Is that like a drink? 

How my Twisty?  I'm up early today, for no reason, I'm so glad about the invention of the internet, remember how boring life was before it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Morning folks .. How are we on this lovely Saturday Morning ..?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm bored and wondering how many inches you have?  of snow, settle down there big guy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bored and wondering how many inches you have?  of snow, settle down there big guy.



We got just under 12'' (think you can handle that or should i fold it in half ..LOL) .. We are due to get another 15'' tomorrow


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

DAMN, that's a lot of snow, is it the powdery kind or that heavy wet shit? 

Sounds like pajama day at your place. 

Did you hide the twisty bear, or whatever yesterday? Sounds like a where's Waldo game, I wanna play.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What a wopplie? Is that like a drink?
> 
> How my Twisty?  I'm up early today, for no reason, I'm so glad about the invention of the internet, remember how boring life was before it?


*Oppps.. wobblies... wobblies/frosties = beer.. 
*note to self...don't post when still drunk.. 
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. How are we on this lovely Saturday Morning ..?


*Good and you..... bet it looks like a postcard around your place....

* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bored and wondering how many inches you have?  of snow, settle down there big guy.






korvette1977 said:


> We got just under 12'' (think you can handle that or should i fold it in half ..LOL) .. We are due to get another 15'' tomorrow


*Thats what we get too.. 30 cm = 12"..... at least I don't have to go out at all till monday....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> DAMN, that's a lot of snow, is it the powdery kind or that heavy wet shit?
> 
> Sounds like pajama day at your place.
> 
> Did you hide the twisty bear, or whatever yesterday? Sounds like a where's Waldo game, I wanna play.


Thats what it is like wheres Waldo .. .. I'll get some pictures later .. It started as light fluffy snow . then it got heavy , and then last night it switched to rain .. SO its prob ice covered now...

we will play Hide twisty later ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

It rained here Thurs night and then was about 34F all day yesterday so everything here melted off. It was just frozen crunchy leaves when I was chasing my asshole cat across the yard earlier.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It rained here Thurs night and then was about 34F all day yesterday so everything here melted off. It was just frozen crunchy leaves when I was chasing my asshole cat across the yard earlier.


*So the cat took miss for a run.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

that cat can be such a prick. He just hovers around the door when the dogs go in and out, trying to make a break for it. When we get a good snow I'll let him make that break and leave his ass out there for 5 or 10 minutes, that'll teach him.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake. Then I must clear the mountain of snow from the end of my driveway the nice snow plow guy left there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake. Then I must clear the mountain of snow from the end of my driveway the nice snow plow guy left there.



Hey Chiceh... When your done , can you come here and do ours too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Bow Chiceh wow wow


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bow Chiceh wow wow





LOL .... MOD porn..........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake. Then I must clear the mountain of snow from the end of my driveway the nice snow plow guy left there.


*Better now instead of when its ice....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Bow Chiceh wow wow


*Since we're stealing each others catch phrases.......
I feel pretty, Oh so pretty.........
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think I've ever said I feel pretty,........... pretty bitchy maybe...... 

Sorry Twisty I couldn't resist.........please forgive......


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Chiceh... When your done , can you come here and do ours too..


No way, do your own, lol. Over 25 cms of snow fell here last yesterday. (around 10 inches for you USA folks, lol). 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Bow Chiceh wow wow


I can hear that 70's porno music now, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Funny thing is I AM Pretty



Pretty buzzed ..... Hijack and hash for breakfast .. with a side of coffee


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you are all PRETTY cool.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Oooooohhhhh we're on page 666 *cues Omen music*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oooooohhhhh we're on page 666 *cues Omen music*



Not me, mine says 167, lol.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 19, 2008)

happy saturday all..how much snow everyone get...ehjoy your wake and bake chiceh, plows haven't even come by us yet..big task here is getting the car off the frount lawn where it skidded yesterday lol good tims good times..hopefully by thime thats done the plows will come


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanna go to the beach...................................... In Mexico .. Cabo St Lucas would be nice


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> happy saturday all..how much snow everyone get...ehjoy your wake and bake chiceh, plows haven't even come by us yet..big task here is getting the car off the frount lawn where it skidded yesterday lol good tims good times..hopefully by thime thats done the plows will come



I hear that, there were cars stuck all over the roads here. Abandoned like a war zone or something, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wanna go to the beach...................................... In Mexico .. Cabo St Lucas would be nice


*Runaway bay Jamaica..... pot heaven......... 
Waaaaa ! I want to go back..........
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Runaway bay Jamaica..... pot heaven.........
> Waaaaa ! I want to go back..........
> *



I prefer Negril Jamaica myself, beautiful beach and decent weed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Runaway bay Jamaica..... pot heaven.........
> Waaaaa ! I want to go back..........
> *


 Ok Im sold .. lets go .. Pick me up in an hour ..I'll tell China Im going out for Smokes


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2008)

Good morning! It's a blustery 65 degrees here.....  
It's not really blustery, I was just taking the edge off for you snow bunnies..... 


Dec. 19th and still no shoes on my feet.... 



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh yeah CrackerJax, well at least Santa's sleigh won't tear the shingles off our roofs...... nah, take that.........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I prefer Negril Jamaica myself, beautiful beach and decent weed.


*I'm not a fan of tourist areas... I like being in small resorts in among the people.. In some of those gated resorts all you see are the tourists......
But anywhere in Jamaica is great.. jerk chicken, patties....MMMmmm! 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm starting to feel really sheltered, I apparently have not been anywhere compared to you bunch of jet setters......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

I still want a jamaican beef patty


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Morning....I can't believe it is morning already
(I am fuzzy like Twisty)

Wake n Bake

I really wish one of you guys lived close to me, I could use some help this morning....


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not a fan of tourist areas... I like being in small resorts in among the people.. In some of those gated resorts all you see are the tourists......
> But anywhere in Jamaica is great.. jerk chicken, paddies....MMMmmm!
> *


We ventured out off the resorts. Very cool straw market there. I like to barter, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry Sunny, I'd help you, unless it involves trimming Ozzy's wings, I'm still giggling over that vet story.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Awww, I'm sorry Sunny, I'd help you, unless it involves trimming Ozzy's wings, I'm still giggling over that vet story.


Thanks Miss...I am just hungover, I will get over it. This is why you should not run around with 22 year olds...omg, I am feeling my age this morning...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't drank in close to 3 years, it was the hangovers that finally made me stop, but it's soooo fun while you're slamming those shots. 

I always felt better if I forced myself to eat something.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning....I can't believe it is morning already
> (I am fuzzy like Twisty)
> 
> Wake n Bake
> ...


Heya Sunny, what do you need help with today?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Sunny, what do you need help with today?


Doesn't all messed up stories start this way....Well, I met this girl.....lol.
There is this new chick that started at my work, she is really cool. So last night she asked me to go out with her and some of her friends. I am not a drinker anymore, but, I can still tie one on!! So, I did... Apparently when I got dropped off last night I came in and attempted to do my daily chores....I woke up this morning to birds running free in my house. They ate 3 cabinets and a bannister. I am going to have to buy new cabinets and hang them today...I don't even know what I am going to do about the bannister!!! NEVER again will I be so irresponsible! (Yeah right)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG, dude, I surprised the noise from that didn't jar you awake. They were probably laughing while they did it too "fucker, shake our eggs will ya."

I didn't realize that having birds would be like having 2 year olds that could fly. I thought I had it bad with my cats mangling christmas presents.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

What about the shit ... I bet there is bird shit everywhere ,, Bummer Cabinets can set you back a small mint ..


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry about the house Sunny. Did you hook up or what? 



Sunnysideup said:


> Doesn't all messed up stories start this way....Well, I met this girl.....lol.
> There is this new chick that started at my work, she is really cool. So last night she asked me to go out with her and some of her friends. I am not a drinker anymore, but, I can still tie one on!! So, I did... Apparently when I got dropped off last night I came in and attempted to do my daily chores....I woke up this morning to birds running free in my house. They ate 3 cabinets and a bannister. I am going to have to buy new cabinets and hang them today...I don't even know what I am going to do about the bannister!!! NEVER again will I be so irresponsible! (Yeah right)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, dude, I surprised the noise from that didn't jar you awake. They were probably laughing while they did it too "fucker, shake our eggs will ya."
> 
> I didn't realize that having birds would be like having 2 year olds that could fly. I thought I had it bad with my cats mangling christmas presents.


I was DRUNK DRUNK...I was passed out!! They were trying to get to the peanut butter in the kitchen so they just tore the cabinets door down and after they ate all the peanut butter they munched on the cabinet doors.
I am praying Home Depot will have them, I don't know. I have until Jan 9th to fix all this. I have a feeling it is going to be expensive.

How is your weather? Any snow?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Sorry about the house Sunny. Did you hook up or what?


Chiceh I was wondering the same thing....I am smelling perfume on me....it's not mine.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

They will be shitting toothpicks for a week.....................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

we had rain and it melted off the little ice and snow that we had. Just frozen crunchy leaves. 

What brand of cabinets are they?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Chiceh I was wondering the same thing....I am smelling perfume on me....it's not mine.



Hahaha way to go Sunny! (highfive). 

We have snow yes, it's about knee deep on my driveway. Would you like to help me shovel?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> They will be shitting toothpicks for a week.....................


Hey Vette! Good morning!
You do this for a living , so let me ask you. Can I replace the doors on my kitchen cabinets? Like, I only want to replace 3, will I be able to match them up?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> we had rain and it melted off the little ice and snow that we had. Just frozen crunchy leaves.
> 
> What brand of cabinets are they?


I don't know. The builders put them in when the house was built (2000) There is no name on them...I am screwed.



Chiceh said:


> Hahaha way to go Sunny! (highfive).
> 
> We have snow yes, it's about knee deep on my driveway. Would you like to help me shovel?


For you Chiceh, I would shovel!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

good morning all...im hungry, and Im lazy..this is a dangerous combo.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are the cabinets I need to replace. They are the 3 long ones to the right....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

no you're not screwed, see if you can find them here

http://www.masterbrand.com/brands/index.cfm

I know people.........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Here are the cabinets I need to replace. They are the 3 long ones to the right....


*They don't look custom, but I'm not sure those are home depot stock..take photo and check home, then maybe you'll have to go to a cabinet specialty shop... I don't think the doors will be that expensive...
You're like me Sunny.. when I get drunk I always wake up to some disaster that I DIDN'T do......
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Here are the cabinets I need to replace. They are the 3 long ones to the right....



Nice cabinets and kitchen. I have very similar ones. I really like you pantry ones, that is what I need. Does it say on the inside of any of them the manufacturer?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Chiceh I was wondering the same thing....I am smelling perfume on me....it's not mine.




Bow Chicka Bow wow


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

pantry ones 
They are obtainable ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

any pictures of the damage on the cabinets


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> no you're not screwed, see if you can find them here
> 
> http://www.masterbrand.com/brands/index.cfm
> 
> I know people.........


Thanks Miss!!!! I think I can find mine there. I opened up every cabinet and I don't see a manufacturer, but, I think I can match them through this site. Thanks!!

I am charging my batteries up, I will put up pics of the damage later...They are NOT salvageable though...they did a number on them!! This will teach me to run around with young ones and pretend I am 20 again! Live and learn, that seems to be my motto!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Vette! Good morning!
> You do this for a living , so let me ask you. Can I replace the doors on my kitchen cabinets? Like, I only want to replace 3, will I be able to match them up?



You sure can.. you need to pull a door and go to place to place to match it ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You sure can.. you need to pull a door and go to place to place to match it ..


Thanks Vette. I am using the site Miss put up, I am attempting to match them now. If not, I will pull a good door down and take it around town until I find a match. I am so glad I just got a new credit card. 

I will talk with you all later....I am going to get this done before I go crazy.

Have a great day and smoke it up for me!!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

Mornin all, 

snow's a bitch! 

hows it goin for you vette?

according to some other posts id say im about an hour an 45 minutes south of ya, and we got about 2 feet and its still comin down in sheets...supposed to slow down around lunch time, but then more snow the next 2 days or so.


shoveling...all...day...long...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> Mornin all,
> 
> snow's a bitch!
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm im guessing Hazelton ,or Tamaqua area ????????? am i close


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm im guessing Hazelton ,or Tamaqua area ????????? am i close



just off i-87 about 2 hours north of the city


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm heading out for a last few minute gifts, I'll talk to everyone later. All you snow shovelers take it easy. Don't over do it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm heading out for a last few minute gifts, I'll talk to everyone later. All you snow shovelers take it easy. Don't over do it.


be careful for all those other last minute shoppers! i saw shit get pretty brutal at my local walmart over someone cutting in line.

lady cut ahead of a guy on a beer run, he chased her off with slurs and lack of wit but was apprehended outside the store


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> just off i-87 about 2 hours north of the city


No clue about I - 87


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No clue about I - 87


roger that

edit: how bout north of wurtsboro?

anyhow i still gotta get my wake an bake on.

this bong is all but smoked and im still running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to salt/shovel/scrape everything off outside.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> roger that
> 
> edit: how bout north of wurtsboro?
> 
> ...



I know wurtsboro pretty well.. rt 209.. Custards last stand Ice cream ..MMMMMmmm I have family outside of Ellenville ..Up by the Roundout res


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 20, 2008)

morning all! the party last night was amazing. roads were good for everyones trip to and from the party, my two girlfriends brought some ridiculous amber-rock molly, ate some fire-ass mushrooms, and didnt spend a penny!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

sounds like you had a good night there slick


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all! the party last night was amazing. roads were good for everyones trip to and from the party, my two girlfriends brought some ridiculous amber-rock molly, ate some fire-ass mushrooms, and didnt spend a penny!



My , My , My .. Mushrooms .. I love em but, I gag at eating them.. I grind em up and mix with milk and SLAM IT


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

I grind my shroomies up in the blender with some OJ..I hate the taste of those lil fuckers too


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My , My , My .. Mushrooms .. I love em but, I gag at eating them.. I grind em up and mix with milk and SLAM IT


*Really...? I love the taste of shrooms...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Really...? I love the taste of shrooms...*




I like the ones you cook with .. The other ones ( you know ) well are nasty... but make me feel great .. I have a great connect for them.. but im chilling on all those till Bonnaroo


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I grind my shroomies up in the blender with some OJ..I hate the taste of those lil fuckers too




O.J gives me heartburn.. GOT MILK ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 20, 2008)

omg, i almost died every time i swallered them! gross city, i dont chew them cause i hate them in my teeth so i just bust em up and swallow em like pills....i gaged every time. the molly was just loose shards too so that tasted extra special too.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

OJ gives me heartburn too....but it's soooooo tasty..especially when its loaded with so much pulp you have to chew that shit


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, i dig me some thick ass OJ


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

GOT VODKA 

and a splash of cranberry


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

my buddy puts oj in his cornflakes...damn vegan


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

smokeymcsmokester said:


> my buddy puts oj in his cornflakes...damn vegan



eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I know wurtsboro pretty well.. rt 209.. Custards last stand Ice cream ..MMMMMmmm I have family outside of Ellenville ..Up by the Roundout res


Most of my family is smack dab in the middle of rondout.

i lived on 209 for 15 years


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> my buddy puts oj in his cornflakes...damn vegan


i had a friend put PBR on his cherrios(beerios)....damn alchoholic


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


I know..I was super stoned one morning and thought I would give it a try...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i had a friend put PBR on his cherrios(beerios)....damn alchoholic


now that is some clever drinking right there. you get your nutrition, and your beer.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 20, 2008)

good hair of the dog too...so ive heard, i dont drink too often.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> good hair of the dog too...so ive heard, i dont drink too often.


*I'm having a hairy dog now...all I need now is to track down some puffables......*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm having a hairy dog now...all I need now is to track down some puffables......*


smoking my NL and drinking coffee, keeping my heathen daughter in line...i swear shes half gypsy. my pupils are still HUGE...


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 20, 2008)

lol definitly something chiceh..and just think winter hasn't even officially started yet


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

Morning yall


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

morning "SICC" 

hope yer bowl is dank


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1799370]Morning yall [/quote]

Mornin Sicc


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im so stoned .... .. I feel like a bowl of jello


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

Got some kush, lovin my new bong


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2008)

wakin' and bakin, smokin' my bong. got some northern lights as well that I grew


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

just put a big ol turd of hash on my bowl....time to get REAL high!!!


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 20, 2008)

mornin SICC


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

In about 2 weeks I'll be smokin this!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just put a big ol turd of hash on my bowl....time to get REAL high!!!


been doing that all morning ..Hurry catch up..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

looks good .. what is it ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

its bubbling....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

All about the Buddha's Ear Wax


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

its my first harvest!!! white rhino...that pic sucked..here is a better one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool... it may take longer than two weeks .. figure 3-4 days hanging and 4 weeks in a jar ..Then PRIMO


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah...thats way tooo long...good thing I got some danksters to hold me over.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn now that looks goooood


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

why thank you sir...she was my first...clone to harvest..Im proud of her


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah it does. looks like the trichomes are pretty cloudy from that last picture. did you check the trichomes while you were growing it?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah...moslty cloudy..her sister is gonna grow until the trichs are good and amber. I want the same bud, with 2 different "highs" I flowered her for 65 days. the other one is still goin strong..just looked at the trichs last night, and they are starting to turn amber, probably gonna chop sometime next week. I need the room!! got some newbies commin in


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, really be patient with those trichomes. I remember when mine were going, they were looking golden from a distance (so it was like maybe 10% amber) so we chopped 3 of them. but it takes a few weeks for all those trichomes to turn amber.

so if you want a helllllla couchlock high, wait 2 more weeks .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

SICC";1799370]Morning yall bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Morning SICC...... :leaf:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="korvette1977 said:


> Im so stoned .... .. I feel like a bowl of jello


*jello.. table 3......*

*Damn.. sites running like shit... and what about those times........*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

Morning twisty, im about to twist one up haha


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1799634]Morning twisty, im about to twist one up haha [/quote]
*There you go... use the twisty vernacular.. 
A twisty 
to twist
twisted
twister
twisting............. 
*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 20, 2008)

You forgot twistables. I have twistables, I am happy. Mmmm. Twistables.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> You forgot twistables. I have twistables, I am happy. Mmmm. Twistables.


*Blow some of that my way.. my guy is still in the states.....*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 20, 2008)

Here ya go, a shotgun for the Twistyman.... (bluahhhhhhh) Dank nuggies, should be tasty even second hand.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Here ya go, a shotgun for the Twistyman.... (bluahhhhhhh) Dank nuggies, should be tasty even second hand.....


*Shotgun.. wow that brings back memories.. Thats how most of the kissing started.. good times...... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

right...the "shotgun" was always a good trick to try and get some tongue action.. now I just say "lets make out"


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 20, 2008)

Heh heh, this autta really take you back.

"Hay man, can I buy a lid?"


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm getting stoned ..Again.. whoo hoo


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

what's a "lid"...

lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I'll join ya vette..my weed is wearing off.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I think I'll join ya vette..my weed is wearing off.


I went out to shovel a path to the burn barrel. Fuck i was huffing and puffing after that ..Im outta shape .I better start doing some kind of workout ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> what's a "lid"...
> 
> lol



Back in the day ..(25 yrs ago) a lid was $15 worth


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> right...the "shotgun" was always a good trick to try and get some tongue action.. now I just say "lets make out"


*Is that a precision bass in your av... ?*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Heh heh, this autta really take you back.
> 
> "Hay man, can I buy a lid?"


*Remember the inside back jacket of the King Crimson album that had the thumb and ring finger gesture...That used to mean can you lay some dope on me.. you'd walk around festivals/shows and people would give you free dope.. but that was when hash (real hash not mixed) was $70 an OZ.... *


korvette1977 said:


> I'm getting stoned ..Again.. whoo hoo


*For a change.... *



korvette1977 said:


> I went out to shovel a path to the burn barrel. Fuck i was huffing and puffing after that ..Im outta shape .I better start doing some kind of workout ...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

no sir...musicman stingray 5 string...I love that bass

I had an old precision bass..it was mexican. sold it for the MM


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> no sir...musicman stingray 5 string...I love that bass
> 
> I had an old precision bass..it was mexican. sold it for the MM


*Yeah I wasn't sure because of the finger board... Shit dude, too bad you're not around here..theres a mega shortage of bassmen that know how to walk... all the guys we auditioned were more into pluck/slap... which is ok..but for our music we needed a good fretman..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twisty can Fart a decent bassline


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty can Fart a decent bassline


ive been known to poot a paradiddle or two


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

dudelebowski said:


> ive been known to poot a paradiddle or two


*l r ll r l rr........ 

*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *l r ll r l rr........
> 
> *



Hah i laughed so hard i farted


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*I know them all.. 4, 5, 7 stroke... momma dadda..... learned them all playing in a pipe band... A great place for a drummer to learn the technical side.....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

i get down on the slap...but my band's style really doesnt call for it.. I just roll through the scales, and lock it up with the drummer..you know the way rock n roll should be played..

what kind of style do you play twisty??


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

The drummer and bass player are the band ..........................................


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i get down on the slap...but my band's style really doesnt call for it.. I just roll through the scales, and lock it up with the drummer..you know the way rock n roll should be played..
> 
> what kind of style do you play twisty??


*"With" the drummer...... I love you... so many bassists don't follow the tom tom rolls with a up/down scale run......*
*I had a blues band, but now I'm more old rock. zep. seger, .... I do love doing Rock and Roll machine with a good bassist..*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Damn... now I want to do a RIU band jam.. vette plays too.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn... now I want to do a RIU band jam.. vette plays too.... *



I'll be the sound guy .. I cant pound but for maybe 45 min then my hands lock up The pain is too much..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*My back is an issue when I do shows now.... but look at Max Weinberg.. he has severe tendinitis...*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

45 min is all you need for kick ass set..RIU jam band all the way..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

A&E 's Parking Wars is a fucked up show ,, Hook em up ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> 45 min is all you need for kick ass set..RIU jam band all the way..


We can do it at Bonnaroo, acoustic set..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

now you're just getting me excited


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*instead of twisted sister...twisty sister..*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a jam studio and me and the drummer rock out all the time..I hook a fuzz pedal up to my bass, along with the chorus, and octave pedal...we dont even need a guitar. Just a singer...cuz I aint singin!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *instead of twisted sister...twisty sister..*


*LOL..LOL... I'm not wearing the makeup..... Spandex and twisty are two things you don't want in the same sentence... never mind the imprinted image in your head........
Ever see sausage meat in a tube...
* 


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I have a jam studio and me and the drummer rock out all the time..I hook a fuzz pedal up to my bass, along with the chorus, and octave pedal...we dont even need a guitar. Just a singer...cuz I aint singin!


*I had a band once and we couldn't buy a bassist.. went two years doing small shows with the lead doing bass lines.... Like I said here a bassist has work...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Gotta run and pick up a Sicilian Pie .. Well done Extra Cheese .. 


PIZZA .................... Its Whats for Dinner ...............................


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Gotta run and pick up a Sicilian Pie .. Well done Extra Cheese ..
> 
> 
> PIZZA .................... Its Whats for Dinner ...............................



im green with envy.
pizza has always been my favorite food, sicilian especially. 
i hate heart burn though  iiiiiiits a bitch, and keeps me and my favorite food in a touchy relationship.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

No heartburn with this place ,,They do pizza right ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

So Vette, did you get all that extra snow? I've been gone most of the day, did I miss "hide Twisty" ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

For Those whom dont have it .. Here it is Merry Christmas 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/932489/The-Cannabis-Grow-Bible-New-Edition


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So Vette, did you get all that extra snow? I've been gone most of the day, did I miss "hide Twisty" ?



No I did not hide him yet ..i'll do it while its snowing tomorrow ,, suppose to start after midnight sometime


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

We got this crazy little burst of snow earlier, of course when we were out shopping. Just a dusting though.

Are you going hydro?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

What's shaking RIU people? Fire it up.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2008)

doin good, how is your day goin?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1800835]doin good, how is your day goin? [/quote]

It's been going well thanks, lol. I managed to clear out the snow.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 20, 2008)

It's 'snow' fun, is it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

We got a new waffle iron today it's called

Morning Baker............ LOL........how fitting.............


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

IT DONT FIT ................








Im lovin it


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 20, 2008)

mmmmm that looks tasty, better then roach im lookin at


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> IT DONT FIT ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tally ho young vette...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Whats up Tips..........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> IT DONT FIT ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice ball ya got there

hows she taste?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

dudelebowski said:


> Nice ball ya got there
> 
> hows she taste?



de lish us


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> de lish us


probably not better than that pizza 

(assuming you're eating the pizza after smokin some of that)


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> probably not better than that pizza
> 
> (assuming you're eating the pizza after smokin some of that)


I ate 1st.. now smoking and munching a fat navel orange


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> IT DONT FIT ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I want one of those!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

That was good ,, Time to smoke again ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> de lish us


*Damn ... nice looking heebs..... sure looks better then that camel droppings hash you see here....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> IT DONT FIT ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!!!! 
now youre just being silly.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL yea but im real stoned .... my eyes are almost closed from squinting


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

I know the feeling....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I know the feeling....


Going to watch America's Most Wanted and hitting the sack ....

Maybe we will see Twistyman on there... as the weed stalker


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

o shit!! guard yer plants!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 20, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn. Good morning RIU, KB is up and at em 0330. Ok, now to roll a bone and ready for some wake and bake...nothing else to do today....loving it....Dinky Donuts coffee time, later.....


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> IT DONT FIT ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shitte


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all. I am awake, therefore I shall bake.




Well, I've been awake since 8 this morning (it's 7:30pm now). But still, any excuse to say hi in here


----------



## GanjaPuffa (Dec 20, 2008)

I woke up at 11am today and blazed soon after. Its now 1:14pm and I think I'll go have another


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im up and having my 1st cup of coffee..its snowing ,AGAIN..

Oh well at least Im snowbound with a sexy girl...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 20, 2008)

Good Morning !!!!!

It's going on 8:30 now. Morning GanjaPuffa. How's Africa this afternoon?

Morning Vette. How's....where you are...which I forget again...that cold place...with the beautiful women. Well, one at least.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

is it really 830 am in australia

gotta be pm


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Morning gryf ..Oh Im in Pa . Its cold and snowing.. The pretty lady is sleeping..


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning gryf ..Oh Im in Pa . Its cold and snowing.. The pretty lady is sleeping..


So you're up early? It's about 4 or 5:30 isn't it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> So you're up early? It's about 4 or 5:30 isn't it?



5:30 am ..Im up at 5am no matter what ..I cant help it ..Im a morning person.. 

Early to bed ,Early to rise , Fish like hell , and make up lies .. 

No fishing now though ,, well you can Ice fish .. I choose not to ..


----------



## GanjaPuffa (Dec 20, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Good Morning !!!!!
> 
> It's going on 8:30 now. Morning GanjaPuffa. How's Africa this afternoon?


Mornin'. Things are good here. The weather is great, and best of all, it's a Sunday!
How's down under?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 20, 2008)

Wake n Bake everyone...  how are we all today?



Lord Bluntmasta said:


> is it really 830 am in australia
> 
> gotta be pm


Yeah, PM. It's 9.20 pm now... 



GanjaPuffa said:


> Mornin'. Things are good here. The weather is great, and best of all, it's a Sunday!
> How's down under?


It's a lovely balmy evening, thank you very much. A quite pleasant 25C at the moment... a nice soft breeze blowing... 

Just right for baking...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Loaded some Santa Berry in the Bowl... Whats Christmas without Santa ... Gotta love it


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Loaded some Santa Berry in the Bowl... Whats Christmas without Santa ... Gotta love it


I dunno what we've got in ours, but it's hard, chunky and very yummy. 

Morning vette. How's tricks?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I dunno what we've got in ours, but it's hard, chunky and very yummy.
> 
> Morning vette. How's tricks?


Good morning ,All is well. Its snowing , AGAIN.. Oh well what can ya do.. I'll stay inside and spend some quality time with my girl...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 20, 2008)

That's always a good thing to do. Say hi when she wakes up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Will do............................

Twistyman... Where are you.................... 

Did you go get drunk again...................

Ya LUSH


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Going to watch America's Most Wanted and hitting the sack ....
> 
> Maybe we will see Twistyman on there... as the weed stalker


*I heard THAT......*



Gryphonn said:


> Hi all. I am awake, therefore I shall bake.
> 
> Well, I've been awake since 8 this morning (it's 7:30pm now). But still, any excuse to say hi in here


*I am wake & bake hear me roor......*



korvette1977 said:


> Will do............................
> 
> Twistyman... Where are you....................
> 
> ...


*THAT too !!!! *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Had18 wobblies and caught up on some overdue sleep....... Feel like a million.....
well maybe a grand or two.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

One of my fave acts at Bonnaroo 2007

The Roots ..They were awesome Here is part 1 of 6 .You gotta pack a bowl and listen ..China Cat and I were right there .. I was Blown away ..The roots rocked out .. watch all 6 video's to see the whole show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMR-EjYm1OM&feature=related


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Had18 wobblies and caught up on some overdue sleep....... Feel like a million.....
> well maybe a grand or two.......
> *




Good you should go shovel some sidewalks to earn some Bonnaroo Money


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good you should go shovel some sidewalks to earn some Bonnaroo Money


*Shovel ??..... such a funny vette........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Check out the Police Cover .. Bet you never heard it played like this ..The roots rocked it 

Look at the crowd ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEFTVs3tGx0&feature=related


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

Santa Berry sounds tasty, pass that over here would ya? 

Morning Wake and bakers, it's colder than a witches tit in a brass bra here today.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Santa Berry sounds tasty, pass that over here would ya?
> 
> Morning Wake and bakers, it's colder than a witches tit in a brass bra here today.


*Morning miss . Yeah I've got to go to store too.. luckily it's only 75 yards away....... but still....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Here ya go Miss .. Its Berry Good ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Here ya go Miss .. Its Berry Good ...


*Here comes santa berry, here comes santa berry, down by santa berry way....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think I have to go anywhere today........pajama day woot woot


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im toasted..................

and zooming with caffeine ... 

A stoners speedball 

Weed and hash hits 
and gulps of coffee


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I havn't baked yet, I'm preparing to smoke a hitter now......


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

Good Morning folks, I trust everyone is waking and baking. I know I am .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes ma'am, baking is being accomplished.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheers Chiceh......................Im toasted already.. But here I'll light that for you ......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

it's 1 degree F and feels like -22 F, that seals the deal, I'm not leaving the house for any reason today. Now if I can keep my crazy dogs from wanting to run in and out all day.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes ma'am, baking is being accomplished.......





korvette1977 said:


> Cheers Chiceh......................Im toasted already.. But here I'll light that for you ......



More snow last night and more coming today. Geesh. I need to Fire this up.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning folks, I trust everyone is waking and baking. I know I am .


*Morning... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> it's 1 degree F and feels like -22 F, that seals the deal, I'm not leaving the house for any reason today. Now if I can keep my crazy dogs from wanting to run in and out all day.


*Just back from store... Damn its cold here.. -30c = -22F.... plus its a skating rinks.... Jabba on ice... *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> it's 1 degree F and feels like -22 F, that seals the deal, I'm not leaving the house for any reason today. Now if I can keep my crazy dogs from wanting to run in and out all day.


Well it's 15 f and snowing here, wanna trade?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Just back from store... Damn its cold here.. -30c = -22F.... plus its a skating rinks.... Jabba on ice... *


Damn 

So I guess its colder than a witch's tit there .. 

Instant shrinkage...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything out of Sunny? I hope she found some replacement doors. 

Chiceh I'll trade weather with you in a couple of days. I like snow on christmas eve for christmas day and it can just go away on the 26.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Damn
> 
> So I guess its colder than a witch's tit there ..
> 
> Instant shrinkage...


*I haven't seen "THAT" in 3 days..... hello... anyone thing there.... Damn I think it fell off... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

Twisty, *gasp*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

Good morning everyone


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

Smokey didn't you say you took your bike out yesterday? If you do it again today, please think of me while you do it. I miss my bike, I just wanna ride.........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

as a matter of fact I am going out today..The old man wants to do a "frosty balls ride" to mountain springs...there is an old blues band that plays up there on the weekends..badass hamburgers too.

but yeah I'll burn some petro for ya!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you. Sometimes I visit my bike in the garage. I hate winter.......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats the good thing about Vegas..You can ride all year long. I actually went out the other day when it was snowing..I just went around the block..too slippery


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, *gasp*


*Waaaaaa !!!!!  Twistys a mutant........ *



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Good morning everyone


*Morning......*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> as a matter of fact I am going out today..The old man wants to do a "frosty balls ride" to mountain springs...there is an old blues band that plays up there on the weekends..badass hamburgers too.
> 
> but yeah I'll burn some petro for ya!!


*I miss my 72 CB 750........ *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

it's not slick here I could ride and stay up but it's way too cold......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

its Slik here!!! g'morning all!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

the cold isnt fun, it gives me a headache...morning twisty...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

misshester..you should go start her up for old times sake...rev the motor a couple times..make the garage smell like harley...ooo i love that smell


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Slik, how are you and shortcake this morning? 

I can't start it up right now Smokey, my battery crapped out at the end of fall and I didn't want to buy a new one to have it sit all winter. I could charge it, but nah. This spring I'm getting a nice new battery and lettin the good times roll. My favorite song of spring is areosmith "back in the saddle again"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

that is a good song...I dig the bass line in that tune


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

i have something for all my green/wind/solar-power fans. check this shit out if you havent heard of it yet http://greensulate.com/ 

ive created a monster...the other day when we came in from the snow, my daughter and i had hot chocolate for her first time. she called it coffee("foffee" to be more precice) and i didnt correct her. now whenever i have coffee she MUST have hot chocolate.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i have something for all my green/wind/solar-power fans. check this shit out if you havent heard of it yet http://greensulate.com/
> 
> ive created a monster...the other day when we came in from the snow, my daughter and i had hot chocolate for her first time. she called it coffee("foffee" to be more precice) and i didnt correct her. now whenever i have coffee she MUST have hot chocolate.


*Cute stuff... you're her God.... enjoy that my friend...as with all things, that will change...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

I like my hot chocolate with mini marshmallows, my daughter prefers cool whip in hers. We like to make it with milk and nestle quick, good stuff......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

I like hot choc...but I like to add baileys or frangelico...you know _spice_ it up a bit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not a drinker anymore, I like my hot choc "unleaded"


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

China's Mom came home from work last night and made a big pot of Stuffed Cabbage .. Its Soooooooo good ,Its been cooking in the crock pot since midnight .. Im chowing down...


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 21, 2008)

merry christamas everyone .....stoned at 9 am and lovin it. time to play with the kids


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> China's Mom came home from work last night and made a big pot of Stuffed Cabbage .. Its Soooooooo good ,Its been cooking in the crock pot since midnight .. Im chowing down...


steer clear of vette, i bet its gonna get "Windy"!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

ewwwwwwwww


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> steer clear of vette, i bet its gonna get "Windy"!




Hee Hee .. Im going to bag em and send the bags to twisty for x mas 



Bagged wind ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

can you cure a fart? does it get smoother? tastier?!?!

sorry ladies, starting to get baked


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

as long as you burp the jar at least twice a day it will become sweeter and smoother...

you gotta love those sweet farts


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Watching No Country For Old Men On Starz... Gotta pack a bowl


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

I havent even got out of bed yet...stomach is growling...plants need water..ahhh I need to get up!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I am going to need to smoke a whole lot more today than yesterday. This snow is killing me, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I like hot choc...but I like to add baileys or frangelico...you know _spice_ it up a bit


*Try O'Darbys......... better then Baileys...*



korvette1977 said:


> China's Mom came home from work last night and made a big pot of Stuffed Cabbage .. Its Soooooooo good ,Its been cooking in the crock pot since midnight .. Im chowing down...


*Thats a lost art.. My friends mom would take 3 days to make sauce (she was italian).. Now I take 3 days to make my turkey soup....*



korvette1977 said:


> Hee Hee .. Im going to bag em and send the bags to twisty for x mas
> Bagged wind ..


*I heard THAT... fart in a can.....*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> as long as you burp the jar at least twice a day it will become sweeter and smoother...
> 
> you gotta love those sweet farts


*Hey, whats this... a jar from my harvest I forgot..... 
*opens jar.....

*











*


*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I think I am going to need to smoke a whole lot more today than yesterday. This snow is killing me, lol.


i like your thinking...


----------



## overfiend (Dec 21, 2008)

morning! BAKED!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

overfiend said:


> morning! BAKED!!!!


*Morning.......... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

twisty - i make all day sauce....i start with just diced tomatoes, onions, garlic cloves, sausage, and spices. if i dont start by noon, we dont eat that day.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

hahaha twisty youre a funny guy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

cured farts, funny stuff slik.............


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

the trick is to burp them before the good stuff gets out!


my kids watching Willy Wonka...i think its the greatest movie EVER. it has everything you want - candy growing on trees, naughty children in peril, creepy songs, soda that makes you float(fizzy lifting drink), plenty of psychedelic shit, AND MIDGETS!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

She's watching to good old version isn't she, not that screwed up Johnny Depp crap. Is she getting all excited about opening presents yet?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> twisty - i make all day sauce....i start with just diced tomatoes, onions, garlic cloves, sausage, and spices. if i dont start by noon, we dont eat that day.


*Thats the plan... sounds good.....*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha twisty youre a funny guy


*Who .... Moi..?? *



misshestermoffitt said:


> cured farts, funny stuff slik.............


*I might not have opened it but that weed vette put a santy pic on it...... ....... thump..... opened it again... damn I'm gullible .........*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah, as much as i love Johnny Depp, Gene Wilder IS willy wonka. and shes not too in the know about xmas yet. next your itll all be over though.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

the og willie is way better than the new one..Im not a big fan of remakes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

me either. They did weird stuff too, like they used one oompa-loompa and just multiplied it's image, cheezy..........

Gene Wilder is the only Willy Wonka to me.


----------



## GanjaPuffa (Dec 21, 2008)

It's 7:10pm and I've been blazing the whole. I think I'm still good for two more blunts then I'll hit the bed and enjoy tripping out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

break and bake, we need a pinchie smilie !!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> break and bake, we need a pinchie smilie !!!



Breakybakey, I refuse to do anything today other than pack my bong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Breakybakey, I refuse to do anything today other than pack my bong.



Im with ya .. But Im eating too...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im with ya .. But Im eating too...



+1 fatty Spicy Chicken Bacon Cheddar Sammich

+ Several nice Sour Diesle nugs

- all the shoveling i still have to do, and baking for my cousins for the xmas party.

= 

1 nice snowy day


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

China is napping I may join her 

Got a plow guy that does our driveways 

Dinner is done

I just ate leftover Pizza , Burp..

I'm not going outside till I have too, That will prob be tomorrow.

I have Lots of ice cream.... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Butter Pecan..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Whuzzup, waker/bakers? Takin a smoke break, time to get all bleary-eyed....

If it rains one more day I am gonna start collecting pairs of animals and tearin down the big barn to make a boat! I'm gettin worried, people. Three years of drought and now I'm gonna wash away..... Sick of wellies, sick of them. 

At least it isn't that cold. Now. 

How you doin, Chiceh, Miss H, Dude, Vette, and Twisty and Slik, wherever they went. Nuttin but love, ya'll.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im with ya .. But Im eating too...



Eating munchies and drinking PEPSI too, lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

puff, i found a link you might be interested in....its a page or three back


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bah humbug..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Eating munchies and drinking PEPSI too, lol




My Pepsi is right on my left side .....within arms reach ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My Pepsi is right on my left side .....within arms reach ..


cookies and milk all day. gotta make enough treats for 12 aunts and uncles, and their little ones.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> puff, i found a link you might be interested in....its a page or three back


Found it! That is so awesome dude, you totally rock! Thanx! Savin in my faves now....

That is so cute about your little girl. She and I love some chocolate, now. I put chocolate IN my coffee, or I drink it black (if it is good coffee.) Chocolate is my second most fave chemical.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

All I have to say is..............PEPSI rocks!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish I could find the picture now, it is SOMEWHERE on myspace, but it has this coke can all crushed and the drink spilled in a puddle beneath it, and all these pepsi cans are crowded around it....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> All I have to say is..............PEPSI rocks!


*norm macdonald voice* "further proving my theory that germans love david hasselhoff"

and for real guys...soda is sooo bad for you, especially the dark ones.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

*Don't deface My fav. pepsi with that putz...... Mannys AV gave me the squirts for a week.... Thanks for changing back Manny..(happy holidays bud)..*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I wish I could find the picture now, it is SOMEWHERE on myspace, but it has this coke can all crushed and the drink spilled in a puddle beneath it, and all these pepsi cans are crowded around it....



Muuahhhhh, this one.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm addicted to the green and white teas by Lipton, I dont want nuttin else. Cept my coffee. And alcohol. Sometimes coffee in the alcohol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

coffee, OJ, chocolate milk, mucho agua, and the occasional orange pop(yummy!)


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't deface My fav. pepsi with that putz...... Mannys AV gave me the squirts for a week.... Thanks for changing back Manny..(happy holidays bud)..*


I squirted today ....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I squirted today ....


fast acting stuffed cabbage?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

A pepsi smilie just for Chiceh and Twisty.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I'm addicted to the green and white teas by Lipton, I dont want nuttin else. Cept my coffee. And alcohol. Sometimes coffee in the alcohol.


*Like my tea too..earl gray... some herbals... I just (drinkBeer) when no twistys near by... I hate morning fuzzies.... The only goof fuzzy twisty is vette 's *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> fast acting stuffed cabbage?


God, wht was it stuffed with?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> fast acting stuffed cabbage?


Nah Not from there ......Thats DUMP central .. I squirt from the other place


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Like my tea too..earl gray... some herbals... I just (drinkBeer) when no twistys near by... I hate morning fuzzies.... The only goof fuzzy twisty is vette 's *


It's good for you. I don't use meds much, I use teas, less side effects. My kids don't say 'I need some medicine, ' they say 'I need some tea.' But fur medivine you hafta sweeten with honey, NOT sugar.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Meat and rice ,, rolled in a cabbage leaf and cooked in sauce ..MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Like my tea too..earl gray... some herbals... I just (drinkBeer) when no twistys near by... I hate morning fuzzies.... The only goof fuzzy twisty is vette 's *



Ya I like a tea in the morning, Red Rose  then straight to Pepsi from there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

HI everybody!! Weee..... eee. 

Got bit by a spider (?) yesterday and am just now coming back online.... bleh. 

As for soda  I drink mostly coffee and tea but if I indulge it's always a Jones soda. Pure sugar, no corn syrup.... bleh....



out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2008)

I hate when spiders attack . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 21, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> HI everybody!! Weee..... eee.
> 
> Got bit by a spider (?) yesterday and am just now coming back online.... bleh.
> 
> ...


*dude....what kind of spider?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Morning Folks .. Its 1 degree outside .. Damn .... My bowl is warm though ... Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

*Morning....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

1 degree outside wind chill takes it to -18, blah........

Wake and bake


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

wake n bake and BK
mornin all


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 21, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> wake n bake and BK
> mornin all


wake
bake

maybe
sleep after?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

naw gotta go get batteries for all the Christmas gifts.
maybe a nap after that lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Brass Monkey......



I gotta wrap all the gifts between today and friday , My kids are coming here Saturday for a few days ,, They are spending Christmas with their mother , cause China Needs a few days to recover ,She is bummed about it but her health is more important than the kids opening gifts on Xmas Day ... My kids have 2 Christmas's so they score twice


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

I remember those days, counting gifts and packages of batteries. One year we bought and easy bake oven but forgot to get the 100 watt bulb, what a rough christmas that was, running around to convienience stores looking for a light bulb.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

Good morning!!  I'm awake and sauteed working on a complete bake. I feel much better today. 

At the sound of the beep it will be 65 degrees F ... (beep).





tipsgnob said:


> *dude....what kind of spider?*



I don't know. I was getting rid of a pile of Vetiver grass clippings and maybe three handfuls later I thought I was cut by the grass (it happens). I honestly paid no mind since I'm used to that sort of stuff. 

It started slowly and after 10 minutes I could not ignore that something had happened. I tried to call up my Congressman to see if there was a Govt. bailout for just such a thing but I was informed he was on a 5 week cruise in the Indian Ocean with several gun, tobacco and oil lobbyists. I hung up the phone with my swollen hand and said, "At least I've got that going for me". .

I'm still waiting to see if the tell tale blister of the "Brown Recluse" shows up. barring that outcome, I'm betting on a Black Widow or a Velvet Ant. The pain was massive in intensity and may have killed a lesser man...... (just kidding). It hurt like a deep ache down in the meat of the hand which lasted for about 18 hours. 

I've ruled out Coral Snake ( i do have plenty and we wave to each other all the time) just cuz I know it's not.


I'm still in limbo land with it....just watching it 



Extra bake today....



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

You crack me up, funny stuff........   






CrackerJax said:


> It started slowly and after 10 minutes I could not ignore that something had happened. I tried to call up my Congressman to see if there was a Govt. bailout for just such a thing but I was informed he was on a 5 week cruise in the Indian Ocean with several gun, tobacco and oil lobbyists. I hung up the phone with my swollen hand and said, "At least I've got that going for me". .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I remember those days, counting gifts and packages of batteries. One year we bought and easy bake oven but forgot to get the 100 watt bulb, what a rough christmas that was, running around to convienience stores looking for a light bulb.



*Easy "BAKE" oven with beans...... here Canadian tire sells a slower version... Aerogarden.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

You can always spot the haters in the crowd


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Bite me , Im getting High


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

morning all, its snowman's-asshole cold today. everyone root(pun intended) for my clones, as soon as im sure they rooted i need to put thier mothers into flower. they are getting too big!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm rooting for your clones Slik, but you have to root for the one I started yesterday. 

Hey Vette, how many plants can you grow in your aerogarden at once? Looks like you've got 4 in there right now, right?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

There is 4 in there .. Im vegging these for a while then Im clipping clones and then will flower the 4 with a HPS 400 watt , It'll get tight in there with 4 full plants but since im clipping from them they wont be that bushy when I flower them


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

i saw the pic miss, thats one chunky clone, and i was already "rooting" for her. was that the kush?

vette, is that the hijack? they look good. do you finish them in the ag?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

The Kush is still in sick bay, I think it had a nitro defiency, it's tiny and sort of sad. I don't want to scare it by taking pics.. It's still hanging in there and I'm hoping it will make future photo sessions. 

I have the others going too, just didn't get pics.

I have one that is a high grade mystrey mix and I swear the fan leaves are sticky and have crystals on them. I hope it's female, it's going to be great smoke if it is.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i saw the pic miss, thats one chunky clone, and i was already "rooting" for her. was that the kush?
> 
> vette, is that the hijack? they look good. do you finish them in the ag?


This batch is Purple haze from Sensi seeds 

Yea I finish them in there .. But this will be my 1st time finishing with a HPS 

Im excited


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

whats your avg yeild from the AG, im intrigued. until i came here i though those were a joke, something for grammas kitchen counter. but it seems like alot of folks use them. maybe i need to change my opinion.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

good morning stoners..I just cleaned my bong. its hittin like a champ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

morning smokey. two questions - the harvest pics you put up a day or three ago, are those with the gravity? and is that you pullin on that bass in your pic?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

yes I did use gravity with those nuggies..i smoked a sample nug yesterday. Sweet and smooth, and I was mad stoned for at least 30 min. 

and yeah that's me rockin out at the battle of the bands we won back in Nov.

I need to get off my ass and get some more shows booked


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> whats your avg yeild from the AG, im intrigued. until i came here i though those were a joke, something for grammas kitchen counter. but it seems like alot of folks use them. maybe i need to change my opinion.


In the past I have pulled an ounce dry off each plant . But that was with CFL'S.... I got an HPS now so The yield should triple ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yes I did use gravity with those nuggies..i smoked a sample nug yesterday. Sweet and smooth, and I was mad stoned for at least 30 min.
> 
> and yeah that's me rockin out at the battle of the bands we won back in Nov.
> 
> I need to get off my ass and get some more shows booked


 Go to the RUMRUNNER

RUMRUNNER 
RUMRUNNER


Did I say RUMRUNNER


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got to get an HPS, an ounce off my first plant with CFL's was cool and everything, but if I could get 3 ounces off each plant..........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

damn i need to get a bigger HPS. 

I will hit up the rumrunner. keep forgetting about that joint


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn i need to get a bigger HPS.
> 
> I will hit up the rumrunner. keep forgetting about that joint



Track down my friend he is Bartender /Mang... Good looking guy , he is REAL popular with the ladies .. He used to work for me when he was in Pa ,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

I will do that.. i just need to quit wakin and bakin!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I will do that.. i just need to quit wakin and bakin!



Well Vegas dont wake up till 11pm so you got time .. LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

Vegas is crazy, no windows in the casino's, no clocks, it's like time stands still. 

I was there in 93 when that pyramid casino was just framework. I bet it's twice as big now.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

damn you would crap your pants if you saw vegas now...They are almost done with this project called CITYCENTER. it is frickin amazing!! Looks like a future city. And now with all the high rises, palazzo, and encore are making all the other buildings look tiny.

its hard to think we are in a recession when you live here..people just blowin money, and hotels poppin up all over the place..

I wonder if the casinos are eligible for the gov bailout? probably


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

I stayed at the Alladin, Not the one that's there now either. It was funny, people would set their room service trays in the hall and it was like no one came along and picked them up. We were there 3 nights and kept joking about, "if you're too drunk to find the room, just follow the dirty dishes"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive had drunk food fights in the halls with those left over trays.. 
they rebuilt the aladdin, then after 911 noone was going there..So now it is the "planet hollywood" and it has the miracle mile shops..its a pretty cool place. the club prive` is a cool spot..lots of good times there


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive Never been out west.....

Vegas is on my ''Bucket List""

And Margarita's In FDD's backyard. With little Umbrella's 
Then off to Big Sur


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

So are you telling me the Aladin chips I didn't cash in are on their way to having a collectors value? I kept a few as souveniers, still have them somewhere.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

those would be considered "relics" now


----------



## greenacres (Dec 22, 2008)

Sup everyone?! Crazy place a little overpopular, overcrowded, overrated but fun as hell you got to smoke lots of sativa and just walk around and trip no sleeping its like a different planet. Cool freak shows everywhere if you got the bills it used to be sooo cheap those days are way over !! anyway thats my .02


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

its still cheap..you just gotta know where to go..I can get a steak dinner(4.95) with dollar drinks 24hrs a day. rooms off the strip are cheap. clubs are the only expensive thing...but if your local its all good!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought the Vegas McDonalds was cool looking, so fancy.........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

you should see the vegas "arby's"


----------



## greenacres (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea true dat like anywhere i guess but to visit and have a bang up time take some cash


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive seen 3 people with that same ava as yours greenacres...popular lil avy


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

*morning stoners...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

Now I need some Vegas style Arbys.................


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning stoners...*



mornin friend


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

I know a beef n cheddar sounds sooo tasty right now..reminds me of the "big texan" in junior high


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 22, 2008)

I waked and vaped... I am feeling very nice... wish I could be home though with my dog playing in the snow instead of here at work.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

ooo I havent used my vape in at least 6 months...time to break that my old friend out today.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh and good morning everyone!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 22, 2008)

I never used my volcano but am lately having lots of fun with my Silver Surfer. The thing rocks!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 22, 2008)

It doesnt knock me out as much as smoking in the a.m. does... kind of more functional. Im in an office with conservative old people so cant look too messed up/although I always am and no one knows!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the vapor tower...bought it at the bong and pipe convention here in vegas....i sure do with that convention would come back


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

*I have rolling papers........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *i have rolling papers........*



lets go cow tipping , then we can see a moooooooovie ............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL Vette, I'm using my pinchie, better for conservation........


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

What Happened ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What Happened ?


So your server gerbil died too? I thought it was just me... 




out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was unable to get on since like 10am


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

Yah, me too.... thereabouts. Wouldn't be so bad if it was in the summer when I'm outside all day. 




out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

I wrapped presents and did laundry ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> lets go cow tipping , then we can see a moooooooovie ............


*I tried to post this earlier but.....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ectgHjUcV8


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was unable to get on since like 10am





korvette1977 said:


> I wrapped presents and did laundry ..


*I joined another site and people there were asking about RIU..and not a ban to be seen.... talk about the flock running amok.... RIU'ers as far as the eye could see... all lost......*


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 22, 2008)

woke and boke.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I joined another site and people there were asking about RIU..and not a ban to be seen.... talk about the flock running amok.... RIU'ers as far as the eye could see... all lost......*


*were you scured????*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, me too.... thereabouts. Wouldn't be so bad if it was in the summer when I'm outside all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the spider bite today? Been thinking about you... 

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *were you scured????*


*Fuck no... I don't watch one TV channel either..if the powers that be don't want sites named here so be it..I can respect that, understand .. no, but hey, we're only the major players.. Like I said, I've lived with dumb ass restrictions before and will again..
Damn I pee'd on the floor.... hee hee.. bad prostrate......
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> How is the spider bite today? Been thinking about you...
> 
> Hello everyone!!!



Thanks for the concern China . I feel much better and can now see 4 bite marks. They are not together so i was bit twice by my secret admirer. It was my fault and I carry no ill will towards my arthropodic ninja warrior. I had a tightening in my chest muscles on the right side Sat. night but has since gone. Nothing where I was "sweating it". I did not tell my wife however, you know men..  After I felt a whole lot better did I inform her, but no worries so far. It's red and I'm just waiting to see if it festers or comes up with a white circle. If that happens then it's off to the doc's. I'd cut it out myself but my wife has her limits.... 



I'm okay!!! .. so far weee.



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

22 gifts wrapped .. It does not look like I even put a dent in the pile . But its time to get high then I'll do a few more ,


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Thanks for the concern China . I feel much better and can now see 4 bite marks. They are not together so i was bit twice by my secret admirer. It was my fault and I carry no ill will towards my arthropodic ninja warrior. I had a tightening in my chest muscles on the right side Sat. night but has since gone. Nothing where I was "sweating it". I did not tell my wife however, you know men..  After I felt a whole lot better did I inform her, but no worries so far. It's red and I'm just waiting to see if it festers or comes up with a white circle. If that happens then it's off to the doc's. I'd cut it out myself but my wife has her limits....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news! Watch it close... a good friend ran into a brown recluse and it was not pretty. Never saw such a thing.... almost as if acid started to eat around the bite. Nasty.

But I am glad you feel better.... next time... tell the wife... PLEASE!!!! Don't be a hero..... us women are pretty good about taking care of our men.


Feel better!!!!


**** Is it itchy?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Great news! Watch it close... a good friend ran into a brown recluse and it was not pretty. Never saw such a thing.... almost as if acid started to eat around the bite. Nasty.
> 
> But I am glad you feel better.... next time... tell the wife... PLEASE!!!! Don't be a hero..... us women are pretty good about taking care of our men.
> 
> ...



No it's not itchy...is that an indication of recluse? I read where everyone has different tolerances to toxins. I am known for not getting sick and consider my immune system to be top notch. Time will tell I suppose 

Yes I know I should've spoken up but I'm old school. I did however in the end get a sweet body massage for my troubles .. mmm 



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Who wants a hit of this Hijack and hash ?


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 22, 2008)

chinacat like the pic..sure do miss jerry...catch rat dog when i can..saw them this summer with the allmn bros..great show


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Who wants a hit of this Hijack and hash ?


*me..........*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

was anybody else not able to access the site period earlier??


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 22, 2008)

me too please


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> No it's not itchy...is that an indication of recluse? I read where everyone has different tolerances to toxins. I am known for not getting sick and consider my immune system to be top notch. Time will tell I suppose
> 
> Yes I know I should've spoken up but I'm old school. I did however in the end get a sweet body massage for my troubles .. mmm
> 
> ...


Spider bites that are itchy or irritating .... it is good to put meat tenderizer on. Seriously.... moisten the area and pack it on. No need for seasonings....  I was bitten and it really helped. 

Body massages..... mmmmm.... she sounds like a keeper. Good for you!!!

I used to give Vette massages quite a bit.... then I took him to a professional.... no... not one with a happy ending silly..... after he went to a professional... I am not worthy.  LMAO

And I have bridge for sale in Brooklyn.... real cheap.

But he did like the way she rubbed his butt muscles. LOL


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> chinacat like the pic..sure do miss jerry...catch rat dog when i can..saw them this summer with the allmn bros..great show


Thank you! I miss him also. I still do the Ratdog... Phil and friends, darkstar etc.... whenever possible.

Hugs!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Who wants a hit of this Hijack and hash ?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-AfOhyn_S4


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *me..........*


I sent you a e mail.. Its a chain letter ..


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 22, 2008)

china

haven't seen darkstar yet always bad timesing when they around..but the cuts i've heard sure are decieving last time i saw rat dog..double rainbow crossed the sky when they played he's gone..sent chills


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> china
> 
> haven't seen darkstar yet always bad timesing when they around..but the cuts i've heard sure are decieving


They are awesome. Just saw them the night before Thanksgiving.... great time. You can close your eyes and be taken away. You must.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

goddamn hippies


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

nobody had trouble getting on a few hours back???


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> goddamn hippies


Easy there rave-head!! LOL...... 

How are you sweetie?

How is the little angel?


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> nobody had trouble getting on a few hours back???


I think everyone did..... I was at work... but I came home and many present were wrapped and some laundry was done. Vette said the site was down so it was divine intervention to get something done. 

So, no, you were not the only one.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> nobody had trouble getting on a few hours back???


I was having some trouble..thought it was maybe site maintenance..guess not


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Vette said the site was down so it was divine intervention to get something done.
> 
> So, no, you were not the only one.


hahaha...I got my kitchen and living room cleaned.....finally....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Easy there rave-head!! LOL......
> 
> How are you sweetie?
> 
> How is the little angel?


i got love for mah hippies, some of my best friends are dreadheaded hippies. shes good thanks for asking, santa visited school today!



ChinaCat said:


> I think everyone did..... I was at work... but I came home and many present were wrapped and some laundry was done. Vette said the site was down so it was divine intervention to get something done.
> 
> So, no, you were not the only one.


thank *insert holy-moly of choice here* for small favors huh?

but i was afraid i had lost you guys forever!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha...I got my kitchen and living room cleaned.....finally....


Hey Smokey... thanks for that rep crack earlier..... I am a crack head loser you know. 



Good job cleaning!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha...I got my kitchen and living room cleaned.....finally....



LOL your a bass player in a band and you cleaned your own Kitchen... Aint there any Groupies anymore ... ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hee hee she said "" Head "" ...


Thats all I heard


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you ever farted so hard that It Cracked Your Back ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

no groupies allowed at my pad..I go to theirs


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> no groupies allowed at my pad..I go to theirs


Smart man.... nothing worse than being stalked!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have you ever farted so hard that It Cracked Your Back ?


no...but my friends dog farts so bad HE leaves the damn room..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Smokey... thanks for that rep crack earlier..... I am a crack head loser you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job cleaning!!!!


we gotta get our fix somehow


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hee hee she said "" Head "" ...
> 
> 
> Thats all I heard


You have a one tracked mind my dear..... and I wouldn't have it any other way.



korvette1977 said:


> Have you ever farted so hard that It Cracked Your Back ?


Have you?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> nobody had trouble getting on a few hours back???





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha...I got my kitchen and living room cleaned.....finally....


*I joined another place and good grief everyone knew me..... twisty can't hide anywhere....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> You have a one tracked mind my dear..... and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you?




Just did ,, I was eating Moms stuffed cabbage before you came home.. 

Wanna pull my finger ?


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I joined another place and good grief everyone knew me..... twisty can't hide anywhere....*


If you weren't so lovable.... huggable.... and sweet... things would be different. 

Your stalkers will find you everywhere......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

::smokey pulls vettes finger...:::


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Just did ,, I was eating Moms stuffed cabbage before you came home..
> 
> Wanna pull my finger ?


I'll wait until later.... then you can blame Murray... poor dog!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ::smokey pulls vettes finger...:::


NEVER>>> EVER>>>EVER>>>> do that!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhh thats better ... Good thing the East Wing stinks like Hijack .. Otherwise the farts would curl your nose hairs ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh thats better ... Good thing the East Wing stinks like Hijack .. Otherwise the farts would curl your nose hairs ..


Thanks Smokey..... I am down wind...... cough....cough....choke..aughhhh... can't breathe.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

vette...you gotta warn your girl!!

where's your manners?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> If you weren't so lovable.... huggable.... and sweet... things would be different.
> 
> Your stalkers will find you everywhere......


*I tried once using different names and couldn't find myself... shit when I emptied my cookies it took a month to get back everywhere... senility is a wonderful thing... Seems everywhere I go I get a hey twisty chorus.....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I tried once using different names and couldn't find myself... shit when I emptied my cookies it took a month to get back everywhere... senility is a wonderful thing... Seems everywhere I go I get a hey twisty chorus.....*


That's because you are soooo sweet. 

Billy Squire said it best...."Everybody Wants you!"


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

*awwwwwww.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> That's because you are soooo sweet.
> 
> Billy Squire said it best...."Everybody Wants you!"


*Yeah.... mounted on the wall......*



tipsgnob said:


> *awwwwwww.....*


*Oh yeah tips..... bite me...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *awwwwwww.....*


Yeah tips..... bite twisty! 



Twistyman said:


> *Yeah.... mounted on the wall......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh yeah tips..... bite me...*


Not mounted on the wall..... lol

Well.. I am off for a while... must have my last supper before night time and surgery. Be back in a little....

Love and hugs!!!!

By the way Tips... I will be meeting you at Bonnaroo... you better be nice. I am 6'7" and 300 lbs. I can kick your little tushy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Yeah tips..... bite twisty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She Is lying .. she is only 5'2 ''


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Yeah tips..... bite twisty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She Is lying .. she is only 5'2 ''

and a buck and a quarter


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> She Is lying .. she is only 5'2 ''


I don't know.... he doesn't even know how tall I am after two and 1/2 years.

Yikes.

I'm 5'2" in 3 1/2 inch spikes!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I don't know.... he doesn't even know how tall I am after two and 1/2 years.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> I'm 5'2" in 3 1/2 inch spikes!!!! LMAO!!!


*Hard to tell in THAT position...... sorry couldn't help myself....

*playing senility card....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I don't know.... he doesn't even know how tall I am after two and 1/2 years.
> 
> Yikes.


Ok we will take off those "" Fuck me hard pumps""

4' 10''


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hard to tell in THAT position...... sorry couldn't help myself....
> 
> *playing senility card....
> *


LMAO...... you are bad.... Twisty bear will never be the same!!!! Almost like a voodoo doll.



Love ya!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Take a hit from the bubbler.. Cough like hell,

Take another ,, cough some more 


What am I doing wrong ...?
Damn

Ive only been doing this 30 yrs


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

you need a big ol' bong...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LMAO...... you are bad.... Twisty bear will never be the same!!!! Almost like a voodoo doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you need a big ol' bong...



Thats ok... My arms are too short


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok we will take off those "" Fuck me hard pumps""
> 
> 4' 10''





ChinaCat said:


> LMAO...... you are bad.... Twisty bear will never be the same!!!! Almost like a voodoo doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya!





korvette1977 said:


> Take a hit from the bubbler.. Cough like hell,
> 
> Take another ,, cough some more
> 
> ...



Well!... what a time to walk into the room, eh?  China's on the bed with her fuck me hard pumps beside her,  Twisty's copping a sly perve from the corner,  and Vette hasn't even noticed because he's too busy coughing his guts up. God, I love this place. 

Morning ladies and gentlemen... how are we all this fine and sunny morning??


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Well!... what a time to walk into the room, eh?  China's on the bed with her fuck me hard pumps beside her,  Twisty's copping a sly perve from the corner,  and Vette hasn't even noticed because he's too busy coughing his guts up. God, I love this place.
> 
> Morning ladies and gentlemen... how are we all this fine and sunny morning??



Of course I noticed ..I was the one that told you guys ...



Cough , Cough , Hack,, hack


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Of course I noticed ..I was the one that told you guys ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cough , Cough , Hack,, hack


LOL ... funny thing... I only own one pair of pumps.... and they are not 3 1/2 inches. I wear Birkenstocks whenever give the chance. 

So... how are you ph03nix?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Yeah tips..... bite twisty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too!! were...like twins...


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> me too!! were...like twins...


Cage match!!!!!!!

Or mud wrestling.... depending on the weather.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Vette.... are you my tag team or what?!?!?!?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Vette.... are you my tag team or what?!?!?!?


*if vettes wrestling it has to be a jello match...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Vette.... are you my tag team or what?!?!?!?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

bwahahaha damn thanks man.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


LOL... Vette has a cuter bum than I do.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Vette.... are you my tag team or what?!?!?!?



China is talking trash .. She is trying to make me her cleanup guy ..

Sure Honey I'll handle your dirty work


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 22, 2008)

hey cracrjack..
just got back to the posts..was a field medic for a few years, saw some recluse bites..sympomes at first are kinda like a bee sting..as it/or if it is gonna progress you'll start to have flu like symptoms..the bite area will feel warm, and hard..then begin to blister..if its gonna hit the skin eating phase you'll start to notice a blueish coloring in the area..your right everyone reacts differently..best bet is to ice it and if it gets worse then see a doc. hope this helps..

peace


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> hey cracrjack..
> just got back to the posts..was a field medic for a few years, saw some recluse bites..sympomes at first are kinda like a bee sting..as it/or if it is gonna progress you'll start to have flu like symptoms..the bite area will feel warm, and hard..then begin to blister..if its gonna hit the skin eating phase you'll start to notice a blueish coloring in the area..your right everyone reacts differently..best bet is to ice it and if it gets worse then see a doc. hope this helps..
> 
> peace


Good advice.... maybe you can explain why meat tenderizer helped to relieve the itching pain of just a regular bite? Does it draw out the poison? I just know it really helped.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL ... funny thing... I only own one pair of pumps.... and they are not 3 1/2 inches. I wear Birkenstocks whenever give the chance.
> 
> So... how are you ph03nix?


Oh, hi China... I'm not bad... pretty good, actually.

Say hi to vette, tell him that I saw twisty perving earlier...

Sorry dear, I've got to go... got to help my baby fix up a few things on the 4WD. We're trying to have it ready by xmas... don't know how successful we'll be, but we'll give it a go. 

Just time for another bake... you guys have a nice night.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Oh, hi China... I'm not bad... pretty good, actually.
> 
> Say hi to vette, tell him that I saw twisty perving earlier...
> 
> ...


You guys have a great morning!!!! Give my best to the other half!!!


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 22, 2008)

Not everyone has the extreme necrosis reaction to the brown recluse. Just keep an eye on it. If the bite wound has a hole that gets bigger and bigger while turning darker and darker, then it's eating your flesh (necrosis) and you need to get to the doctor ASAP!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate bugs.


----------



## savoth91 (Dec 22, 2008)

Me and my friends smoked weed everyday all day literally for like 3 months straight during summer vacation and i loved when we would wake n bake and then we would walk to this gas station called marathon and they already knew what time we were coming and what we wanted it was great


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 22, 2008)

chinacat

not to sure about the meat tenderizer..think it may have something to do with the ingrediants breaking down proteins..so when applied to an inflamed itchy area it breaks it down making it stop itching..

peace


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> chinacat
> 
> not to sure about the meat tenderizer..think it may have something to do with the ingrediants breaking down proteins..so when applied to an inflamed itchy area it breaks it down making it stop itching..
> 
> peace


Thank you! That would make sense. 

Have a great night!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

I waked and baked today but RIU was down . . .


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 22, 2008)

you too china

peace


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey China ,Do you think you could change the channel ?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

damn granparents and pez...kids fucking full of energy...is nyquil okay for 2yr olds??lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

LOl Ive been there ,, Childrens liquid Benadryl.. works fast


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> chinacat
> 
> not to sure about the meat tenderizer..think it may have something to do with the ingrediants breaking down proteins..so when applied to an inflamed itchy area it breaks it down making it stop itching..
> 
> peace


*Enzymes....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Pillowpants ...LOL a pussy troll


Clerks II Rocks


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Pillowpants ...LOL a pussy troll
> 
> 
> Clerks II Rocks


Damn you pillowpants!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> damn granparents and pez...kids fucking full of energy...is nyquil okay for 2yr olds??lol


Children's Buckley's night time cold syrup works great and a bunch of bong hits for you, lol. Happy Holidays!.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

*They've banned the use of those in kids (cold/flu syrup's) under 6 in Canada last week.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They've banned the use of those in kids (cold/flu syrup's) under 6 in Canada last week.....*



Bong hits??


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

*Blasphemy you say........ *


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

BABY brownies!!



out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

Im currently @ only 6 bowls but 10 pulls from the bong.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Blasphemy you say........ *



How are you doing Twisty? Got some snow there or what?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOl Ive been there ,, Childrens liquid Benadryl.. works fast


they gave her benadryl at the ER one night for a rash from ammoxacillan. by the time we got home it was like she was on angel dust - screaming, spasiming, totally out of control. scared me to death, called 911, ambulance...worst night of my life.


NO BENADRYL....shes allergic


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

raises my pulse just thinking about it


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey China ,Do you think you could change the channel ?


LOL......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha if i run out of tp and someone at my house i call on the phone so no one else can hear me asking for tp


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Haha if i run out of tp and someone at my house i call on the phone so no one else can hear me asking for tp


 
MOM! why is part of the shower curtain ripped off? and do you know were out of toilet paper?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

*merry christmas chiceh...you have very nice thread, thanks for letting us hijack it on a daily basis....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good morning folks ................................

Brrrrrr.. Its cold


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 22, 2008)

Cold sorta here I made some canna budder yesterday. It is always a guess on the strength. I will not say it is too strong just that I ate 2 times too much. I am still toasted. I do this almost every batch. I feel a need to know the strength. There is a need to get incredible buzzed.......i will wait till noon and test some more.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

well i can get a few hits in on the bowl before We get outta here .. I'll have China's Laptop in the hospital , Cause I'll be in the waiting room a few hours .. Oh well cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

Good morning wake and bakers, I see the site is working today. 

2 days until opening presents, yippee


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers, I see the site is working today.
> 
> 2 days until opening presents, yippee



i know! its excited! but some of my "online shopping" presents havent quite made it in yet, im hoping they do before the holiday! 

peace


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

You too? I'm still waiting for one package, it better be here today, it was 3 hours away from me friday, damn slow mail.......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

morning all! goddamn weather, all i have is about 8 good hours worth of work to do and i can get paid BIGTIME. but NOOOO, wind, arctic temps, snow like it will never end! i want a private carribean island!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Slik, wake and bake, It's lonely on RIU today, where is everyone?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

Im stir fried!! I wanna be different!!  woohoo!! Morning everyone!!

It's the holidays Miss, they are hungover... psst...Miss....I'm in shorts, bare foot, shhh...don't think about it. 



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm wearing pajamas and slippers and a hoodie, but it's supposed to be a sweltering 36 degrees F today, much better than the 1 degree F it was yesterday.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

I meant to throw Slik under my weather bus as well but forgot!! I'm a stoner.... apologies. 

1 degree.... !oo! Al Gore is right again, as usual....... right?



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

Slik got the really shitty weather, I think he's buried under snow. We got rain and it melted off the little bit of snow and ice we already had. Now everything outside just looks brown and crunchy.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Wake and damn near die..... Got up and the plants were all droopy.. needed bigger pots...so need more soil.... walk to store in -25 c weather and carry back 25l bag of soil... big mistake... lungs dead and twisty almost followed suit... hope they're happy now... murdering bastards.....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

those inconsiderate plants...

Good morning everyone


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Twisty, you need to be more careful. Now I gotta sit here and worry about you too ! 

It's fucking snowing outside all of a sudden, WTF?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah, really shitty....its amazing what a hundred or so miles to the south will do huh? well no work today which translated directly into me NOT getting paid before xmas. im in no position to be picky, but if i was i would make sure i didnt to anymore work for private clubs. they take for-fucking-ever to get bids, approve bids, write deposit checks, and pay out. im workin for rich old ladies forever if i can help it!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

twisty, i bet you got one odd look buying 25 bags of dirt this time of year!..."ive got, uhhhhh...lots of "house plants."


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 23, 2008)

morning !, i have now been at work for a whole hour !


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

420weedman said:


> morning !, i have now been at work for a whole hour !


but have you accomplished anything?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> twisty, i bet you got one odd look buying 25 bags of dirt this time of year!..."ive got, uhhhhh...lots of "house plants."



Put your glasses on Slik 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, you need to be more careful. Now I gotta sit here and worry about you too !
> 
> It's fucking snowing outside all of a sudden, WTF?





SlikWiLL13 said:


> twisty, i bet you got one odd look buying 25 bags of dirt this time of year!..."ive got, uhhhhh...lots of "house plants."


*Plants are back up and happy...one lung re-inflated, woo hoo...... 
You know it Slik. had to ask and she looked at me like I had two heads...
Had to tell her to go in back and find some.... At least it was cheap, being out of season....... stupid plants..........


*in low plant voice from closet.... we heard that... 
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Put your glasses on Slik
> 
> 
> 
> out.


huh?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **in low plant voice from closet.... *


Feed Me Seymore!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

it smells like pot in here, and I have none to smoke.  my stash is on it's way though........


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im baking right now!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Feed Me Seymore!


*No nutes now...go to bed without supper.......make twisty(sorry seymore) freeze his fat ass off will ya.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

aw twisty, be nice to the kids, you'll be glad you were later.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> aw twisty, be nice to the kids, you'll be glad you were later.


i had a big op for 2 harvests witha partner who didnt smoke, he was just in for the money. long story short, he was a prick, thought you just plugged some shit in and it rained money, didnt know shit about shit. i told him we needed to turn the girls 1/4 turn every day to maximize light coverage....he thought that was too much work and his reply was, "not my problem"....so yeah, take care of those kids.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't you just hate people like that, "I wanna participate in receiving the money, but not the actual work" 

My family is like that sometimes, they don't like it if the plants are work, but they like to smoke them........fuckers......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

that guy got my blood pressure up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

It's best to grow it alone. I take care of my plants, I just wish the family wouldn't let me oversleep when they know my lights should be on, I really need a timer.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

now is the time to buy timers, theyre all out for xmas. usually good ones you can put outside in winter too! go digital if you can swing it($15-30), they keep thier settings and time thru power outages.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

this pic doesnt do it justice, but its blowing balls out there...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you getting those things, dammit what are they called, snow rollers, we had them here about 5 years ago, the wind catches the snow and rolls in along in balls. It looked like fairy's had been running through the empty fields making snowballs. 

They're fun for snowball fights, you can just pick those up and throw them at people.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bah humbug......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Twisty     I'm gonna smother you with love.......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you getting those things, dammit what are they called, snow rollers, we had them here about 5 years ago, the wind catches the snow and rolls in along in balls. It looked like fairy's had been running through the empty fields making snowballs.
> 
> They're fun for snowball fights, you can just pick those up and throw them at people.


never heard of em. i dont go outside if i dont have to in the winter. i hate the cold, the lack of sunshine depresses me, i dont work alot. if i cant do it before shes in school definetly after my kids out of school im moving somewhere tropical.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I fucking hate winter  It snowed just enough to make me have to sweep it off the car and the walks. There's just enough that the retards that can't drive will be all over the fucking place acting stupid. gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

really, its like it didnt snow last year, and the yaer before that, and the year before that....c'mon folks its just snow


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Snow is awesome we used to build castles and have snow ball wars. those were the days.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

So The Dr just came and told Me China is done , He finished up and she is in recovery now ,, Whooo Hooo .. I love that girl so much , Im so happy that now she will feel better now and not suffer any more Sinus problems , I cant wait to get home and smoke some hash ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

glad all is well vette...enjoi that hash


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> glad all is well vette...enjoi that hash




Thanks Will,,, Im sure I will as soon as I get home ,, 



I have a bud in a bag in my pocket , I smell it like its sitting next to me .... Hijack is hella smelly


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad things went well with China's surgery. Sitting through surgery sucks, they should offer free valium to the families.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 23, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> but have you accomplished anything?


2 hours later ... the answer is "kinda ?" prolly cuz im not stoned


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a late harvest so I missed my holiday hash  but I'll have my new years all ready to fire up 

I hear all of this snow talk every year down here in Floriduh..... the yanks come with beach shovels and rafts and think it's all so glorious, and it is....until august and that category 4 is barreling down on your home sweet home. You look around and start to realize that the dam state is flat and a steamroller fury is coming in..... a few weeks without power at 90 degrees with 100% humidity and skeeters the size of softballs climbing up ur bum, all those days at the beach are a distant memory. that is until they kick your taxes up to replenish the sand. 

What a nice beach says the next yank, I want to move here, .. and so it continues 


Of course I'm typing all this in shorts and bare foot 


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't want to move there, but I do have contriband sand from sanibel island....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

theye making you PAY for the sand!! thats outrageous...

LMFAO


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

My tax money!!! 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad things went well with China's surgery. Sitting through surgery sucks, they should offer free valium to the families.



I had my own kind of sedative,, Hijack.......................

But Thanks Miss... Im glad the tough part is over .. Now I just need to get here home and into bed .. I guess that will be an hour or two before that happens


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

and us Yanks come there and steal it !!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

hell yeah they make us pay, over and over and over ad infinatum ......



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

At least Blago didn't get your tax dollar, the theiving bastard got mine.........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty     I'm gonna smother you with love.......






korvette1977 said:


> So The Dr just came and told Me China is done , He finished up and she is in recovery now ,, Whooo Hooo .. I love that girl so much , Im so happy that now she will feel better now and not suffer any more Sinus problems , I cant wait to get home and smoke some hash ..



*I'm so happy vette.. now you can stay out of that bar, Hee Hee.... Give her a twisty hug when she's feeling better....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bar what Bar ? .......................................................the coffee house is not a bar well its a coffee bar so yea


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

deviated septum???


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im drinking High Test


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

I missed the surgery posts....glad all went well. weee hash mmmm



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> deviated septum???





yep thats the ticket


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*And all is right in the world.......... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

How long of a recovery is she going to have? I hope she's feeling better by Thursday so you two can have a nice day together.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

man i had TWO of those surgeries when I was in the military...my nose looks like owen wilson's it sucks


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

her doc is probably way better than mine was


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Give China this from me


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No nutes now...go to bed without supper.......make twisty(sorry seymore) freeze his fat ass off will ya.........*


be careful...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Give China this from me



Will do miss..... 


Recovery time ??????????? I have no clue .. This is my 1st time playing nurse to this ailment.... Im hoping a week or less...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that Bill Nye the Science guy? 



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And all is right in the world.......... *




And where Im from Cows fly


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

really? Flying cows? Wow, can you get a pic of that for us?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Will do miss.....
> 
> 
> Recovery time ??????????? I have no clue .. This is my 1st time playing nurse to this ailment.... Im hoping a week or less...


 *the worst part of that surgery is in a week or so when they take the packing out..*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You too? I'm still waiting for one package, it better be here today, it was 3 hours away from me friday, damn slow mail.......


mines coming from over seas, everyonedoesit.com to be specific..no tracking cause i was a wee bit baked filling out the application for transaction. i have no clue if itll be here for the holiday or not, but its supposed to be for my girlfriend and i really hope it arrives.

*sigh* id love to see some tracking, even if it told me it was 10 days away, i'd atleast have a guess on arrival time


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the worst part of that surgery is in a week or so when they take the packing out..*



Not her they dissolve no returns .. 

well she is out .. im going to hang with her .. be back when we get home .. Peace and love .. Thanks


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> be careful...


*Looks like a Mg deficiency... (taken from newbie post)...*



CrackerJax said:


> Is that Bill Nye the Science guy?
> 
> out.


*Twistyman, the pot food guy... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

if only I could talk to my plants like seymor...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

My package still hasn't arrived, and I'm getting pissed. It was less than 200 miles away from me on friday and apparently hasn't traveled at all. Fucking post office, it's probably in someones garage with all the rest of the mail they didn't deliver for the past 5 years or something.........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*I'm in same boat... 10-14 days away.. last year my win XP took 3 weeks from 300 miles away.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

mine said "order by dec 17 and be guaranteed delivery by christmas". I order on dec 15, so I would think since I ordered 2 days before the deadline it should be here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*I hate ebay....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

how did you guess? The stuff I ordered from Amazon was here last week, I'm glad they are on the ball. 

I used to love ebay, until I ordered something from Amazon, now they're in first place with me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> how did you guess? The stuff I ordered from Amazon was here last week, I'm glad they are on the ball.
> 
> I used to love ebay, until I ordered something from Amazon, now they're in first place with me.


*I am a power seller and I have 3 people that did not pay and I have to re-list. and its supposed to be free to re-list, but they charged me...the problem I have with ebay as a seller is you can never talk to a human....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't understand why people don't pay, you can't accidently bid. If you bid, you are well aware of it and you should pay.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't understand why people don't pay, you can't accidently bid. If you bid, you are well aware of it and you should pay.


*after I send the invoice I give them 4 days to pay...but nothing. I don't understand it either...*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

been a couple days wit no internet, cant wait for my Christmas wake n bake


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 23, 2008)

Over here man!



korvette1977 said:


> Who wants a hit of this Hijack and hash ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I use pay pal and it slows the payment by about 3 days but my seller always knows that the payment is made and just pending. I like to pay right away because I want my stuff. 




tipsgnob said:


> *after I send the invoice I give them 4 days to pay...but nothing. I don't understand it either...*


 
couple days with no internet? I would have went insane.........



[quote="SICC";1812853]been a couple days wit no internet, cant wait for my Christmas wake n bake [/quote]


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 23, 2008)

For sure, I got me a bud of Sour Deasel and a bud of Mango, best ones I could find it the stash. Nothing like a stoned Santa to give out gifts.

[quote="SICC";1812853]been a couple days wit no internet, cant wait for my Christmas wake n bake [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> couple days with no internet? I would have went insane.........


lol i kno i almost killed my self  



SlowToker said:


> For sure, I got me a bud of Sour Deasel and a bud of Mango, best ones I could find it the stash. Nothing like a stoned Santa to give out gifts.


all i got now is some pineapple kush, its ok, i had white widowxtrainwrek too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

We have a nice bud stashed, we already agreed to Christmas morning bongs. I can't wait. I made my hubby hide it, that way I won't smoke it, he has such better will power for that than I do. I would have already been stealing pieces off of it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

Morning/Afternoon everyone.

I am a Ebay Hater too Tips, as a seller. The buyers are very protected from BS, but, the sellers are screwed....especially with big ticket items. I finally sold my Chevelle on there a few weeks ago and it took listing it twice, which of course cost me. They say refund if the buyer doesn't come through...they don't mean it. They only refunded me partially, and it was such BS to get that!! Good luck!

So, is everyone ready for Christmas??? NOT ME!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunny, did you get your cabinet dilemma taken care of? I've been wondering and worrying for you.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, did you get your cabinet dilemma taken care of? I've been wondering and worrying for you.


Yes, Ace Hardware is going to do it. They were really good and I believe the cost was good....But, yeah I am good! Thanks!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad, I bet that is a load off of your mind. 

I'm ready to get Christmas over with, then ring in the new year and take the decorations and tree down and pack them away until next year. Bring on summer !!!


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I am a Ebay Hater too Tips, as a seller. The buyers are very protected from BS, but, the sellers are screwed....especially with big ticket items. I finally sold my Chevelle on there a few weeks ago and it took listing it twice, which of course cost me. They say refund if the buyer doesn't come through...they don't mean it. They only refunded me partially, and it was such BS to get that!! Good luck!
> 
> So, is everyone ready for Christmas??? NOT ME!!!!


Yes it sucks I tired to sell and I couldn't do it efficient for shit. Damn scammers opening claims and trying to get their money back. My girl is actually doing pretty well at it idk how but she is.

*How you been sunny? Feeling the hats on ya birds. *

Yes I'm so ready for Christmas, were surprising my cousin in the Hospital with some real food Tomorrow and on Christmas day. My mother and lil
Brother are coming down from upstate to see us. This week is going to be a good week!

Why aren't ya ready Sunny?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I bet your cousin is going to love that real food. Hospital food sucks. What a nice gift !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Yes it sucks I tired to sell and I couldn't do it efficient for shit. Damn scammers opening claims and trying to get their money back. My girl is actually doing pretty well at it idk how but she is.
> 
> *How you been sunny? Feeling the hats on ya birds. *
> 
> ...


Hey Mane!!! How are you? 
I like my birdie hats too!

I was ready for Christmas until everyone started crying and wants me home...So, I am in the middle of booking tickets trying to get there! It's all good though!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I am a Ebay Hater too Tips, as a seller. The buyers are very protected from BS, but, the sellers are screwed....especially with big ticket items. I finally sold my Chevelle on there a few weeks ago and it took listing it twice, which of course cost me. They say refund if the buyer doesn't come through...they don't mean it. They only refunded me partially, and it was such BS to get that!! Good luck!
> 
> So, is everyone ready for Christmas??? NOT ME!!!!


*cars and auto related stuff is all I sell...I don't understand why a person would hit the pay button on a car, you either have the money or you don't...I think if you have a record of non payment your account should suspended...I have gotten to the point where I only accept bids if you have 100% rating.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Woo hoo, I have a 100% rating, I could buy from Tips, if I had any money......


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Mane!!! How are you?
> I like my birdie hats too!
> 
> I was ready for Christmas until everyone started crying and wants me home...So, I am in the middle of booking tickets trying to get there! It's all good though!


Been good.
I hope you get there on time to spend it with your family.
Have fun!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *cars and auto related stuff is all I sell...I don't understand why a person would hit the pay button on a car, you either have the money or you don't...I think if you have a record of non payment your account should suspended...I have gotten to the point where I only accept bids if you have 100% rating.*


You can set up your buyer account to block users with no feedback. I did that when I sold my skis, too many kids bidding.



misshestermoffitt said:


> Woo hoo, I have a 100% rating, I could buy from Tips, if I had any money......


Me too!! WooHoo! Finally got the one negative I had off! LOL.



mane2008 said:


> Been good.
> I hope you get there on time to spend it with your family.
> Have fun!


I just booked a round trip ticket for $60.00 with a coupon and a small credit I had. So I am going! I am leaving tomorrow night. Flight leaves at 6pm.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Well be safe and bring something to occupy your time, it looks like the airports aren't happy places this week with all this weather around the country.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

I am baking.....
Got my conf# and I am good to go. I think it really pays off waiting until the last minute. When I got that coupon from AirTran this morning I just started messing with it a little bit and I was shocked to see the cost for travel so cheap. Maybe I got lucky, but, it sure was cheap! I'll go freeze for a couple of days and then appreciate what I have when I get back.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, have a nice holiday Sunny.  Stop at one of the restaurants in the airport and get a nice sandwich to fly with. 

I brought Lobster Thermidor one time and I thought the guy seated by the window was gonna die. 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, have a nice holiday Sunny.  Stop at one of the restaurants in the airport and get a nice sandwich to fly with.
> 
> I brought Lobster Thermidor one time and I thought the guy seated by the window was gonna die.
> 
> ...


Ewwww, I hate it when people eat on the plane...especially salads with boiled egg on top. It makes me ill. But, I guess if it were Lobster I wouldn't mind.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

eggs make me ill, I hate the smell of them. Which reminds me, I have to stink up my house tomorrow making deviled eggs for christmas dinner, blah..........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

When people eat eggs on a plane it REALLY stinks. All the smells on a plane are amplified, and I dread it when I sit next to a muncher....nuts can stink too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

I was on a inter island flight in Puerto and a guy had a live chicken with him..... it sang  Pecita Pedra he called her. 

yah, you can't get mad at lobster 



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't think nuts were allowed on flights anymore because of people with allergies. I'm glad I don't fly, I'd need to bring a medic with me.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I was on a inter island flight in Puerto and a guy had a live chicken with him..... it sang  Pecita Pedra he called her.
> 
> yah, you can't get mad at lobster
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I am down with Lobster!! Nothing but love for the tasty meat...

I have flown with Ozzie before, I thought they were going to never let me fly on that airline again. He cried like a newborn infant the whole way and just said 'Oh God' it was pathetic.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't think nuts were allowed on flights anymore because of people with allergies. I'm glad I don't fly, I'd need to bring a medic with me.


They still give them out! Atleast AirTran does. The smell of peanuts, it is still there!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> eggs make me ill, I hate the smell of them. Which reminds me, I have to stink up my house tomorrow making deviled eggs for christmas dinner, blah..........



i LOOOVVVEEE deviled eggs


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

Forget the peanuts, just the combination of 10 or so ladies perfumes is a knock out punch to me...  Phew!!!


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

This is going to be pretty cool. My kids won't be around, but, my brother just got done a harvest a few weeks ago...In the curing jar as I type. Plus he owes me some bucks, so I am staying with him. It should be a great stoner weekend. He already said when he picks me up tomorrow we will get all stoned and go for a cool light ride. Yeah, I think I am going to have a good time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im Home with China ... Im glad that this day is done .. Whew .................... 


Time for a bowl Of Santa Berry .. Cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

Woohoo!! Sounds sweet!! Sleepover!! 

get good and toasty and watch Planes, trains, and Automobiles together...  I still laugh till I cry when I watch that....


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

That's great Vette..... hash brownies all around!!! 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> That's great Vette..... hash brownies all around!!!
> 
> 
> out.



Sounds Good 



GOT MILK ???????????


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

Man a hash brownie would be overload.... Christamas eve would last a week with one.



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to hear China is home and all went good! 
Give her a  for me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Glad to hear China is home and all went good!
> Give her a  for me!



Will do .... she is sore ... the poor baby .. I'm playing nurse 


no not Nurse Rachet ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Will do .... she is sore ... the poor baby .. I'm playing nurse
> 
> 
> no not Nurse Rachet ...


You need to give her a bell so she can just ring it when she wants you to do something for her...effective.
Yup, you need to pamper her through...she deserves it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You need to give her a bell so she can just ring it when she wants you to do something for her...effective.
> Yup, you need to pamper her through...she deserves it.



There is a schoolbell right next to her .. But I aint Jeeves .. I'll toss it in the woods if she rings it .. She just has to say ,, Hey Honey .. And I jump..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> There is a schoolbell right next to her .. But I aint Jeeves .. I'll toss it in the woods if she rings it .. She just has to say ,, Hey Honey .. And I jump..


I hear you on that! I gave a bell ONCE to my son when he had his tonsils removed....After the 20th ring I took that bell and clocked him with it....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You need to give her a bell so she can just ring it when she wants you to do something for her...effective.
> Yup, you need to pamper her through...she deserves it.





Sunnysideup said:


> I hear you on that! I gave a bell ONCE to my son when he had his tonsils removed....After the 20th ring I took that bell and clocked him with it....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

She has the same one twisty For real..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*we need more cow bell....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> She has the same one twisty For real..


*My ding-a-ling, my ding-a-ling, I want to play with.......... Waaaa ! any bell ringers out there... ???*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *we need more cow bell....*


*Don't push.....

* 
*
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

I gave My ex mother in law a cowbell for X-mas one year


That Bitch hates me and I hate her as well..

That bitch is sooo fat that when they made her leather jacket.. They used the whole cow .....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

.......... *She herd that....*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My ding-a-ling, my ding-a-ling, I want to play with.......... Waaaa ! any bell ringers out there... ???*



What kind of bells we talking here?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What kind of bells we talking here?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*more cow bell..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjtNquUju1M*


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Enzymes....*


 
Proteases?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

damn...that was a long nap...good morning again RIU!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn...that was a long nap...good morning again RIU!



LOl dont you hate when that happens ......................................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah...I do actually. now my day is just...well....weird now


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah...I do actually. now my day is just...well....weird now


*Take a good snooze while you can.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

So whats diff being ''ELITE""...?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

oh it was taken..now I must tend my garden..they need some love.

I had to let one go last night...kinda sad about that.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

I can see who repped me, and change my lil title under my name...

oh yeah, my name is in _red _too. 

havent checked out the private forums yet...o yeah theres some classifieds too.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 23, 2008)

vette..sorry to hear china had to have surg. but glad all went well..wish her speedy recovery for me


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So whats diff being ''ELITE""...?


*elites get free cupcakes....*


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 23, 2008)

evenin all..how is everyone..lol man takes forever to keep/catch up on posts..not use to this forum thing


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

LonStrgTrp said:


> vette..sorry to hear china had to have surg. but glad all went well..wish her speedy recovery for me



Thanks,,,,,,,,, I will pass it on ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

you got cupcakes!!?? I want mine!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *elites get free cupcakes....*


*And crabs..........*



LonStrgTrp said:


> evenin all..how is everyone..lol man takes forever to keep/catch up on posts..not use to this forum thing


*But well worth the effort.. I was new to this last Jan... just go to quick links(top right) to keep up on fav posts where you've posted... welcome..*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you see this? it made news here in Oz:

A woman has been found alive after being buried in the snow for three days in the Canadian province of Ontario.
Donna Molnar, 55, left her home in Ancaster, west of Toronto, to buy cooking supplies about the same time that a major snowstorm hit southern Ontario. 
A day later, her abandoned SUV was found, but it was not until Monday that a police search team found Ms Molnar buried under 60 centimetres of snow, alive. 
Some experts say she should not have survived the ordeal, but police say the snow's insulating effect helped keep her alive despite being exposed to sub-zero temperatures and frigid winds. 
Doctors say she is in serious condition and might lose some fingers or toes but will survive.
The police officer whose dog discovered the woman, Ray Lao, says her survival chances were slim.
"From a survivability standpoint, the odds were against her," he said.
"From a search and rescue standpoint, it's a miracle she's still with us ... but she's obviously proved a lot of the probability tables wrong."


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 23, 2008)

My favorite kind of wake-n-bake is when you wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep. So you roll yourself a fat joint and smoke it down to nothing. Then you drink a glass of water. By time you go back to bed you are stumbling around so much you just flop into bed and kind of melt back to sleep. Aaahahhhh, I hope I wake up in the middle of the night tonight.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 23, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Did you see this? it made news here in Oz:
> 
> A woman has been found alive after being buried in the snow for three days in the Canadian province of Ontario.
> Donna Molnar, 55, left her home in Ancaster, west of Toronto, to buy cooking supplies about the same time that a major snowstorm hit southern Ontario.
> ...



shes what i like to call..O.G.

people like her ought to be in the military in my opinion. the kind that dont quit even when everything is against them, even if they wanted to, they just didnt for some reason.

not that im a military man or anything, i just understand its purpose and respect those that died in the name of freedom. 

anyways she should get a medal, a cold beer, and a fatty african drugs style reefer spliff.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Glad to hear China is home and all went good!
> Give her a  for me!


What happened to China?...  wait a minute.
*leafing back to see what I've missed*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

shes in recovery.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 23, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> What happened to China?...  wait a minute.
> *leafing back to see what I've missed*


Tonsils... that's right... damned stoner... whew... had myself worried for a minute there...

Hey guys.....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

heeeeeeeey


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 23, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> heeeeeeeey


How you doin'?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> My favorite kind of wake-n-bake is when you wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep. So you roll yourself a fat joint and smoke it down to nothing. Then you drink a glass of water. By time you go back to bed you are stumbling around so much you just flop into bed and kind of melt back to sleep. Aaahahhhh, I hope I wake up in the middle of the night tonight.


one of my fav's too. welcome to RIU


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Smoked out sorry. bwahahaha its dead in here my bad.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2008)

It's all goooood  

Nothing better than a bong from the fridge.... mmmm



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well Its Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas To You all... I hope that you have a fun , safe , Holiday and Santa Brings You everything You wanted ....

Say a prayer for those whom are alone and poor.


Merry Christmas ................Time to get Stoned


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

damn its xmas eve already...I have so much shopping to do today


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Whats Up smokey ..You just getting home ? Or you just wake up ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

just gettin home...still up..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just gettin home...still up..



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I wish I was young again.....


----------



## socalTrey (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone. I agree with the bong in the fridge!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas eve everyone 

I put ice in my bong 

Vette, how's China doing today? Feeling good I hope.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Merry Christmas eve everyone
> 
> I put ice in my bong
> 
> Vette, how's China doing today? Feeling good I hope.


Hey Miss ,, She is hanging in there, She is very sore . And did not sleep too well but she is doing as well as she can be being the situation ....The pain is LESS and meds help. so all is good Im assuming .. Thanks for asking.

Merry Christmas


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Well tell her Merry Christmas from me and I hope she feels better soon,  for China


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well tell her Merry Christmas from me and I hope she feels better soon,  for China



I will do .. She should be looking around online later so she will see this .. But I'll still pass it on ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Feeling good enough to get online, that's a sign of recovery. 

My daughter is so excited about opening presents tomorrow, you'd think she was 5 and not 20. I'm ready to open the gifts, I've about blown it a couple of times by almost saying the wrong thing to the wrong people.......oops.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

I still have about 2 dozen gifts to wrap. But my kids are not coming till Sat morn so i have time..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I wrap them as soon as I buy them so they don't pile up. Today I have to make stanky deviled eggs and a chocolate sheet cake (yum) to prepare for tomorrow. I still don't even know how many people are coming, I might have 14, I don't know where I'm going to put them all, my house isn't that big...it's gonna be cozy.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wrap them as soon as I buy them so they don't pile up. Today I have to make stanky deviled eggs and a chocolate sheet cake (yum) to prepare for tomorrow. I still don't even know how many people are coming, I might have 14, I don't know where I'm going to put them all, my house isn't that big...it's gonna be cozy.....



GOT MILK .....



I love cake ...... I hope you have a big table and plenty of chairs .. Paper plates save ya from washing dish's


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wheres TWISTY........?


On another dirt run?
On a another Xanax ride ?
On the floor passed out?
Or picking up the pieces of a smashed computer? 
HHHHMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm


I wonder


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, we have to use the good china for Christmas, I'd rather go with something dishwasher safe. We only use the good china 2 or 3 times per year and tomorrow is one of them. It makes me nervous to use it too, it was my grandmothers china, it's probably close to 60 years old. I'm always scared I'm going to chip or break a piece. 

I love cake too, and the one I'm making is my mothers recipe, I still have it written in her hand writing. Really special.......


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 23, 2008)

morning yall, merry eve. happy smoking. I am gettin my vape on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's china that you put in the cabinet and look at ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

That's where it lives, but it won't all fit in the cabinet. Last summer I found a cake plate at an auction that matched the set and I managed to get it. Now I need to find a cake topper. 

I hope Santa brings dank sticky buds to everyone on RIU for Christmas.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Wheres TWISTY........?
> On another dirt run?
> On a another Xanax ride ?
> On the floor passed out?
> ...


*Hi all... no xanadoo or mega swill yesterday, just catching up on sleep...
plus not a big christmas fan... Comp. is still hanging in...... Give my best to China.. a few more owie days then she'll feel better..... still sucks though....... 
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's where it lives, but it won't all fit in the cabinet. Last summer I found a cake plate at an auction that matched the set and I managed to get it. Now I need to find a cake topper.
> *
> I hope Santa brings dank sticky buds to everyone on RIU for Christmas.*


me too, ive been a good boy this year.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Santa already came and left me a little... Im a happy camper


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi all... no xanadoo or mega swill yesterday, just catching up on sleep...
> plus not a big christmas fan... Comp. is still hanging in...... Give my best to China.. a few more owie days then she'll feel better..... still sucks though.......
> *



You know I was just thinking that you were out cruising for some shwag weed from those hookers again ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You know I was just thinking that you were out cruising for some shwag weed from those hookers again ..


*I wish.. not the skank part but it looks like there's not a dealer to be seen, till after christmas... My 1st official straight christmas ... Bah humBUD....... don't feel like swilling as you feel like shit all night........ 

* staring at nervous plants... don't pick me....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

This too shall pass

Its an Ice storm out and I need to go to Town and get China's new medicine cabinet at home depot .. I'll have to wait tilll later I was hoping on getting out just after 9am


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This too shall pass
> 
> Its an Ice storm out and I need to go to Town and get China's new medicine cabinet at home depot .. I'll have to wait tilll later I was hoping on getting out just after 9am


sleet like a bastard outside. 
driveway has a quarter inch sheet of ice on it already
have to go up a mountain to get my xmas trees
hate winter, love how pretty it looks when its not snowin/rainin/sleetin out.

-dude


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This too shall pass
> 
> Its an Ice storm out and I need to go to Town and get China's new medicine cabinet at home depot .. I'll have to wait tilll later I was hoping on getting out just after 9am


*Yeah I'm looking outside wondering just how long a person can go without going..
where did I put those depends..???
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Last night my little Shih Tzu biffed it everytime he went outside. He'd hop onto the patio and his front feet would go flying and he'd land on his face, poor little guy, I threw some salt out last night and he stayed on his feet this morning. 

My asshole cat escaped last night to, his feet went flying and he jumped and landed in a huge puddle of water with a giant splash. He hasn't tried to escape today ......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I'm looking outside wondering just how long a person can go without going..
> where did I put those depends..???
> *


No napkins ? ,Paper towels? Are we the only people who buy these items in BULK


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Twisty has no shit wipe? Then do your biz and hop into the shower, it's like a giant bidet.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

Twisty you can come to my house, my toilet washes your bum with warm water....really weird and, no, I don't use it...

Morning everyone! I am baking and HAPPY! Merry Christmas. I have to leave here by 4 to make my flight...I am actually looking forward to some cold weather.

China when you read this...Glad your feeling better!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Find an old T-Shirt and shred it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Good morning Sunny, I hope you have a safe flight and a very Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 24, 2008)

Morning bakers, how are all you this great "Mango" morning?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 24, 2008)

It's 12:15 am here in Australia, so merry Christmas all you Wake and Baking toke and talkers. I'm in a room full of kids from 10 years old to 20 years old!!!

They're all awake, so we're opening presents now....

I'm sneaking off to the bedroom again


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm good.....  as always....morning!!

Yes, have a great trip Sunny! Don't forget to short sheet your brother's bed when you are there...  an oldie but a goodie...


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Have a safe flight .... Merry Christmas ..................


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Safe flight Sunny.... Man thats enough Nanook of the North shit for me today......
What an event....... Ahhh happy sphincter ........ who said an ass can't smile....
*shut up tips....... 
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

merry xmas...and good morning stoners!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 24, 2008)

okay, this guy says im an A-hole, i think he doesnt know what hes talking about. i value your guys' opinion so i one of you could check it out. if you think im being a dick i will humbly appoligize. but i dont think so. tell me what you think - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/144246-hello-i-got-question-rant-2.html

btw - morning all!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

whoa slick...just read that post..

what the hell is that guy talkin about starting hydro, and finishing in soil??? is that even possible? he's obviously 15.

he got all butt hurt for no reason


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2008)

morning yall


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

morning sicc...I'll take a with ya


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> okay, this guy says im an A-hole, i think he doesnt know what hes talking about. i value your guys' opinion so i one of you could check it out. if you think im being a dick i will humbly appoligize. but i dont think so. tell me what you think - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/144246-hello-i-got-question-rant-2.html
> 
> btw - morning all!


*Shit piles.... I walk around them.... its sad to see the results of a baby that was dropped on its head..........*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

or punted like a football


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

Your post was salient and correct Slik..... he is nooby.



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

A quick slap to the head with a golf ball will leave a hell of a nuggie


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Yeah, you see a lot of ballsy 100 posters...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> A quick slap to the head with a golf ball will leave a hell of a nuggie


*How was your incredible voyage into the snow.....? Actually its nice out here..snowing but no mega wind... kind of nice if you can avoid being run over by a snow tractor driver on a cell phone...... 

Ha ha.... missed me..
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 24, 2008)

okay, i just realized why im argueing with every tom, dick, and asshole. i havent smoked yet!! brb.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How was your incredible voyage into the snow.....? Actually its nice out here..snowing but no mega wind... kind of nice if you can avoid being run over by a snow tractor driver on a cell phone......
> 
> Ha ha.... missed me..
> *



Ive yet to leave .. It aint that important that I cant wait a few hrs till the roads get better .. Im still here ..Trying to figure out what I wanna drink ... Im leaning twards Coquito (spanish egg nog) or Pina Caloda's with pineapple ..OR straight up Bacardi and cokes ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive yet to leave .. It aint that important that I cant wait a few hrs till the roads get better .. Im still here ..Trying to figure out what I wanna drink ... Im leaning twards Coquito (spanish egg nog) or Pina Caloda's with pineapple ..OR straight up Bacardi and cokes ..


*Make mine a double....... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

you mean bacardi and pepsi


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you mean bacardi and pepsi



Thats what I meant .... Yepp Pepsi for sure


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 24, 2008)

captain and coke is the only way to go


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 24, 2008)

alchoholism runs rampant through my family...i abstain. i like my herb and certain chemicals too much....mmmmmmm, chemicals....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm partial to clear Don Q with a sprite and a slice of Lime. That or Mojito's which are awesome. 

I agree Slik with the alcohol observation. I am not even a social drinker. It takes a gathering for me to imbibe. Even then I restrict myself to one or two drinks the entire evening. I just sip water in between drinks. It's a poison and should be treated as such....with respect.



out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 24, 2008)

daughter time for awhile...peace


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

I dont have a drinking problem
I Drink, 
I get Drunk,
I fall down,
No Problem...





AA is for quitters ,


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

It's the people that have to keep picking you up that have the problem 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Under the alc-a-fluence of ink-a-hol... yes occ-iffer..drunk I am...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Safe flight Sunny.... Man thats enough Nanook of the North shit for me today......*
> *What an event....... Ahhh happy sphincter ........ who said an ass can't smile....*
> **shut up tips....... *


*what!! I think we all have some good TP ass wiping stories twisty...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well Im going to Venture to Home Depot and Wal- mart .. Get a few things that way i can park my ass till saturday when my kids get here ... Its going to be Bacardi and Pepsi... Talk to you Folks later ..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2008)

later Vette, drink one up for us at RIU


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Im going to Venture to Home Depot and Wal- mart .. Get a few things that way i can park my ass till saturday when my kids get here ... Its going to be Bacardi and Pepsi... Talk to you Folks later ..


while your at home depot, would you pick me up a paint brush??


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> while your at home depot, would you pick me up a paint brush??



I need dog food at Walmart, but that place is crazy, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

All done all it took was an Hr and a half .. No more shopping


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Zoom ....in Zoom...out. *


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Im going to Venture to Home Depot and Wal- mart .. Get a few things that way i can park my ass till saturday when my kids get here ... Its going to be Bacardi and Pepsi... Talk to you Folks later ..


Have a good one man.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> All done all it took was an Hr and a half .. No more shopping


I was done months ago. I hate big groups of people & shopping so you don't want me out there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I needed a few things so Now Im straight , I dont need to leave the house for at least 3 days ....................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

stoner.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I needed a few things so Now Im straight , I dont need to leave the house for at least 3 days ....................


*did you get my paint brush?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you get my paint brush?*



2 Of Them a 3 1/2'' Purdy

and a 2 1/2 '' Wooster


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you get my paint brush?*


*LOL...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 2 Of Them a 3 1/2'' Purdy
> 
> and a 2 1/2 '' Wooster


*vette is santa claus....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *vette is santa claus....*


*Big time........... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

*I'm bored...I'm going to watch weeds*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm bored...I'm going to watch weeds*


Yo tips, your Titans are looking mighty good right now..........


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo tips, your Titans are looking mighty good right now..........


*I was scared, I was not sure they handle a good team...but they done me proud sunday....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Im stoned .. and on my way to a rum and Pepsi buzz


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Woo hoo.. you enjoy yourself and keep China comfy... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Woo hoo.. you enjoy yourself and keep China comfy... *


She has everything she wants ,, Its a waiting game now ,, just like growing weed ,Hurry up and wait , Before she heals and feels better. She has at least 8 day's to recover ,, I think within 4 she is doing things ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 24, 2008)

break N bake  A Christmas Story is on in 20 minutes. We love that corny movie.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

"I told yah we shouln't have used Lifeboy".  

Darren McGavin went OVER THE TOP on that role....well done.


Merry Christmas to those who observe. 




out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> break N bake  A Christmas Story is on in 20 minutes. We love that corny movie.



Greatest. christmas. movie. ever.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 24, 2008)

I want a leg lamp so bad. 

I love when Ralphie says the mother of all swear words. 

You'll shoot your eye out !!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

It's the narration that SELLS that movie..... one of the best.



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Silly Rabbit , Trix are for Kids ....................


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

They got a Honeymooners Marathon going on..Its one of my Fave shows of all time ..
Now if the chucked some of the Odd Couple and some Quincy,, I'd be in Heaven


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah  and throw in a bit of the Bob Newhart Show with sexy Suzanne Plushette..... 



out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone!!!!

Not a long note but one to say "thank you" for all the well wishes, thoughts and prayers. I have been sleeping.... a lot..... which is good. And the bleeding is a at a minimal out my left nostril. The right is doing well.... I just have to try to be still as much as possible to allow things to clot. Pain is doing great..... now we are on the mend. 

I will stop in tomorrow to check in but for now.... I love you to all my new friends!

And my Vette..... thank you and I love you so very much.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 24, 2008)

carefull with those pain pills!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it China sweetness. Don't push it....... all in good time. Isn't sleep just wonderful?  


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*China....

Holy shit.. just watched a two hour Jeff Dunham special.... Almost blew an artery laughing... Achmed the dead terrorist.."I'll kill you"... 
plus he had guitar guy from you tube..... 
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 24, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> carefull with those pain pills!


Thank you sweetie... I will. Actually, I am thrilled that the pain isn't terrible. The bleeding is more of the problem.... trying to get me to sit still and let the healing happen has been the biggest pain. 



CrackerJax said:


> Glad to hear it China sweetness. Don't push it....... all in good time. Isn't sleep just wonderful?
> 
> 
> out.


Love sleep.... time goes by faster and every time I wake I feel a little better. How are you with the spider bite? Please take care of yourself too.



Twistyman said:


> *China....
> 
> Holy shit.. just watched a two hour Jeff Dunham special.... Almost blew an artery laughing... Achmed the dead terrorist.."I'll kill you"...
> plus he had guitar guy from you tube.....
> *


I took Vette to see Jeff Dunham for his birthday last year.... we had a great time. He and guitar man have an awesome show. My favorite is Walter.... we have shirts that say Walter for president. I should have had a write in campaign.

Love Achmed when he he starts talking about the virgins.... and when he start singing his Christmas Carols. 

Wonderful comedian!!!!!

Sorry your gift didn't make it on time for the holiday... I guess we will shoot for boxing day!.  Lots of good muchies... I love Hickory Farms. 


Love all you guys!!!!... gotta rest. It is hard to type because I am looking down at the screen... if I look down I start to bleed more. 

Another day or two... and I should be okay.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 24, 2008)

Why did u need that in the first place..I dont like to hear about sinuses and surgeries.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 24, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Why did u need that in the first place..I dont like to hear about sinuses and surgeries.


Long story short......

I do not sleep in the deep level of sleep. Had a sleep study done and I need to get into deep sleep to clear up chronic mono and chronic fatigue. Soooo tired all the time. 

So they found out I had server chronic sinus disease and a deviated septum... after this fix, I can start wearing a CPAP machine to sleep..... allowing me to reach the deep levels of sleep and then I will get well. 

The deviated septum was clogging every thing up.... so now I am fixed and hopefully going to get better now. 

I also hate surgeries but this one needed to get done for me to get healthy.

Thanks so much for your concern sweetie.... you are such a kind person!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 24, 2008)

I must smoke now and let germinate the things u have said. Gald u are ok. Thanks


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 24, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Long story short......
> 
> I do not sleep in the deep level of sleep. Had a sleep study done and I need to get into deep sleep to clear up chronic mono and chronic fatigue. Soooo tired all the time.
> 
> ...


Heya China, glad to see you. Happy Holidays. 
My hubby uses the CPAP machine. It took him a bit to get to used to it, but now can't go without it. Good luck, hope it all works out for you. Hugs to you and give Korvy a big hug for me. Have yourselves a great holiday.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 24, 2008)

HoHoHo Merry Christmas Merry Christmas Wake and bake on Christmas morning, yeah baby....shite work at 0800...


----------



## flatrider (Dec 24, 2008)

its like 4 am dude, work at eight? wake and bake with morning wood? sounds like a plan, atleast double pay working today, merry ho ho


----------



## airman (Dec 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> HoHoHo Merry Christmas Merry Christmas Wake and bake on Christmas morning, yeah baby....shite work at 0800...


 
Damn, you gotta work on Christmas. What do you do?


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everybody... Haha I have no idea why I am up at 3:21 a.m BUT I decided to make it useful.

I'm going to pack a pretty hefty bowl up, and toke to everyone on Roll It Up.. Ill be pretty faded, thinking about all I have learnt from you guys. You guys are cool ahah no lie. Theres nothing like a bunch of people who love the same thing as I, and who has gave me so much knowledge about growing.

Merry Christmas 2Everyone @ RIU


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas Folks ... Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 24, 2008)

I lost my chance to get a leg lamp...2 years ago I passed one by.
I was going to pick it up later and later it was gone!
I actually had the red ryder bb gun. 
Still have the 1 bb sized scar under my eye.

This is the day Christians choose to celebrate the birth of the man god Jesus of Nazareth. For a God to come into the human realm as a helpless infant was unheard of. The teaching of this man god was unique.How to love an enemy? What a concept. More than 2000 years later Christians still celebrate the day when god became man. Jesus, Buddha and Santa all good people who prefer peace over conflict.
So the man Jesus shared in our condition, the birth being the first divine act of the Christ. He was a man of peace. Long story short we killed him.
Do we kill men of peace because we can?
PAX-CHRISTI 
Diemdepyro​


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

To The wake and bake Crew...


Merry Christmas .. Fire in the hole ........... Light em if you got em .. Cheers


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Dec 24, 2008)

merry christmasw all


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Merry Christmas all.....*



ChinaCat said:


> Thank you sweetie... I will. Actually, I am thrilled that the pain isn't terrible. The bleeding is more of the problem.... trying to get me to sit still and let the healing happen has been the biggest pain.
> Love sleep.... time goes by faster and every time I wake I feel a little better. How are you with the spider bite? Please take care of yourself too.
> I took Vette to see Jeff Dunham for his birthday last year.... we had a great time. He and guitar man have an awesome show. My favorite is Walter.... we have shirts that say Walter for president. I should have had a write in campaign.
> Love Achmed when he he starts talking about the virgins.... and when he start singing his Christmas Carols.
> ...


*China...  
Yeah he's a great act.... I like the achmed routine from spark of insanity... I'm glad to see you're up and about a bit.. I'm not the sort to stay down for very long myself... My last hip job I had surgery at 6:00am and was sitting in a wheel chair in the snow at the ambulance
bay smoking a joint at 4:00pm... surgeon walks out, sees me and shakes his head.. but they like it better if you're up quick... less chances of infections and complications, especially lung problems ...
*


korvette1977 said:


> To The wake and bake Crew...
> Merry Christmas .. Fire in the hole ........... Light em if you got em .. Cheers


*Merry Christmas you two...... *


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Light em if you got emmmmm!!

Merry Christmas EVERYONE.. Hope everyone has a great day, and does whatever it is that makes you happy.

Haha im the only one up, and I smoked up in dedication to RIU and friends..
Toke up People

Im suppose to be meeting my friend in about an hour lol 7 a.m to have a xmas blunt in the car.. Good times
Not sure what else im doing today besides celebrating with family but I hope everyone else is well.. Cant wait to hear some crazy xmas stories lol, i know i should have some..

HAPPY XMAS


----------



## greenacres (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry f---n Christmas ! have to smoke some res better than nothin... almost.. yuck. Today Christmas Quest for weed!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Wake n Bake Xmas!.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Merry Wake n Bake Xmas!.



Been doing that since 4:30 am .. I know you can catch up.. 
\

Merry Christmas


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Been doing that since 4:30 am .. I know you can catch up..
> \
> 
> Merry Christmas


Well we had a pile of presents from Santa to get through. They are all open now, daughter is playing with everything now. Fire it up.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Well we had a pile of presents from Santa to get through. They are all open now, daughter is playing with everything now. Fire it up.


*Merry merry all.......... *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Merry merry all.......... *


Heya Twisty, Merry Ho Ho!.


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Been doing that since 4:30 am .. I know you can catch up..
> \
> 
> Merry Christmas


I was the only one up at my house too around 4..Tokin up..Then met up with a friend and tooked sommemorrree... just woke up time to fire up.. smoke weed everyday



Chiceh said:


> Well we had a pile of presents from Santa to get through. They are all open now, daughter is playing with everything now. Fire it up.


Fireee emmmmmm upppppp
Spark time


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays Enjoy everyone in your own way.......










Sugarplums are firmly nestled in my head.....



out.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 25, 2008)

I love that show.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

Hope yall have a good christmas and a good smoke out


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

*whew...I finally escaped...now time to bake...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Im still working on this.....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im still working on this.....



haha nice, +REP


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Xmas reps to all..... not really tho just felt like saying that.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

i jus went thru and gave like 10 people +REP and i cant Rep you again
 reminde me one of these days


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im still working on this.....


lol.........


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Its cool man I like reps to come with substance behind them lol. But i am in the mood for repping i dunno why.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well China's new medicine cabinet and lights are installed .. Not too bad 3 hrs work.. Had to reframe the whole box and reroute some wires .. But she is a happy Camper


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 25, 2008)

XMASS REPPS HAHA IM BLOWED

-2 BOWLS
-1 BLUNT


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> lol.........


 Yea i started on that last night man. Im trying not to overexceed this morning i still have to go out and open presents @ family's house. I am feeling really unmotivated now tho. I dont think i could call and get a rain check on present opening crap!I should have waited lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well China's new medicine cabinet and lights are installed .. Not too bad 3 hrs work.. Had to reframe the whole box and reroute some wires .. But she is a happy Camper


*damn dude..your handy...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well China's new medicine cabinet and lights are installed .. Not too bad 3 hrs work.. Had to reframe the whole box and reroute some wires .. But she is a happy Camper


Haha shes got u working on xmas nice.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea i started on that last night man. Im trying not to overexceed this morning i still have to go out and open presents @ family's house. I am feeling really unmotivated now tho. I dont think i could call and get a rain check on present opening crap!I should have waited lol


*I just got finished doing the family thing....you gotta do it...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *damn dude..your handy...*



I think that maybe Ive built house's and additions for close to 20 years Might have something to do with it .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Haha shes got u working on xmas nice.



nah I wanted to get it over with ,, My kids are coming Saturday Morning So we are having Christmas twice ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I think that maybe Ive built house's and additions for close to 20 years Might have something to do with it .....


*hey vette my daughter got me a concrete nail gun...I am a dangerous mofo for sure now...*

**


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yea ive already assembled a workout machine this morning man...someones got me working to


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey vette my daughter got me a concrete nail gun...I am a dangerous mofo for sure now...*
> 
> **



be careful with that thing man haha, you dont wanna lose an eye


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

I want one of those guns man!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1822094]be careful with that thing man haha, you dont wanna lose an eye [/quote]*hell ya...my daughter told me if I nailed my foot to concrete she is taking it back...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey vette my daughter got me a concrete nail gun...I am a dangerous mofo for sure now...*
> 
> **



I have a Hilti one


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a Hilti one


*I am going out later and nail something to my shop floor....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am going out later and nail something to my shop floor....*




Like what ? Maybe a cow ...................Mooooooooooooo


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Like what ? Maybe a cow ...................Mooooooooooooo


*did you see that mooooovie, "no country for old men"? you know thing he killed people with, the guy that comes to my place uses one of those to kill the cow. but...I guess that nail gun would work.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you see that mooooovie, "no country for old men"? you know thing he killed people with, the guy that comes to my place uses one of those to kill the cow. but...I guess that nail gun would work.*



I just watched it again the other night .....


Call it ................................. (as He flips a coin)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

That movie is bad ass man!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell ya...my daughter told me if I nailed my foot to concrete she is taking it back...*


 
hahaha well hopefully not man, dont have too much fun now


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you imagine if Ralphie in "The Christmas Story" had a nail gun instead of a red Ryder? Phooom! Poked his eye out indeed....


HoHoHo!!



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Can you imagine if Ralphie in "The Christmas Story" had a nail gun instead of a red Ryder? Phooom! Poked his eye out indeed....
> 
> 
> HoHoHo!!
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

that one thru the finger looks nasty


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the love man, i have givin out too much rep haha, i'll get ya tomorrow


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>



That looks like several hours in surgery, Ouch.

How you doing Twisty? Fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh Man ,,,,, Its 365 days till Christmas .............


----------



## greenacres (Dec 25, 2008)

wake again bake again !!! lol merry christmas ! plants enjoying the weather ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

*mmmmmmm..........white widow.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheeseburger ...................................................................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 25, 2008)

*in paradise????...*


----------



## greenacres (Dec 25, 2008)

hope mine turns out that nice


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice bud porn, Tips. Come to Butthead.... Me want.

Whuzzup, fellow bakers? Unexpected last minute vistors kept me hopping, and laptop is goin funky again. 

Merry Friggin Christmas, ya'll, big waker/baker hug to everybody! If I can rep ya I will!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

merry xmas to you too puff...it was a long day ridin the mountain for me.. 

hope your laptop chills out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanx! I am just glad to still be on. I guess Alltell decided not have a black mark on them, so I am still on. But now the laptop wants to crap out of course. Prelude to the murphy's law next year....

Merry Christmas, Smokey!


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 25, 2008)

Wake and Bake!!!     

Morning all... Merry Boxing Day!! 
Was Santa good to all you guys?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

morning ph03nix..Did santa hook you up?

santa was good


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 25, 2008)

Morning Smokey...

Yeah man, he was real good to us. The best present I think we got was ALL of our kids here. Two of them live near Brisbane... one we haven't seen for 2 years.       

Lots of food, lots of prezzies, lots of love and lots of bud = top chrissy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Morning Folks .................. Its Cold outside Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds like a rad day...It's awesome when you have the whole family around...thats when the real fun begins(at least with my crazy italian family)

I spent mine up in the mountains riding some fresh powder that dumped all day...It was GLORIOUS!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

heya vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> heya vette



Whats The Good word Bro?


Im freezing..... Its 15 degree's now .. and Damn I wish it was 70


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

it was rainy all day yesterday...spent it snowboarding...passed out at like 7pm

woke up around 1am. I think Im gonna stay up for a lil while longer, and try to get on some sort of a normal schedule...not working has really been fukin with me. 

how was your xmas??? is china 100% yet?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 25, 2008)

Mornin' Vette! 

No it's not... *goes and looks out the open door with a puzzled expression* 
It's still quite warm... *checks out the weather beaureau web site*
Huh... 26 degrees celcius... that's like 79F!

Nah Vette, it's not cold tonight.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Christmas was Good .. My kids will be here tomorrow for almost a week so we are having 2 Christmas's ... China is doing better I would say about 65%


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 25, 2008)

the only way to start the morning.......wish it was still raining  ....grr no rain so i gotta go to work ......oh well hope everyone had a great christmas .... snow fight


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> the only way to start the morning.......wish it was still raining  ....grr no rain so i gotta go to work ......oh well hope everyone had a great christmas .... snow fight


*Hey all....... a nice Christmas had by all........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> the only way to start the morning.......wish it was still raining  ....grr no rain so i gotta go to work ......oh well hope everyone had a great christmas .... snow fight



What are you a Roofer ..?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 25, 2008)

well i do all the construction, maintenance for HOA'S, gated communitys, track homes............so if its not raining we should work..... hahaha i want to just call in and have a 4 day weekend...oh well


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> well i do all the construction, maintenance for HOA'S, gated communitys, track homes............so if its not raining we should work..... hahaha i want to just call in and have a 4 day weekend...oh well



Thats cool.. But I know Those HOA want you to work EVERYDAY .... Find a nice corner in a basement and take a good 8 hr nap..


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 25, 2008)

Mornin' Hulk... mornin' Twisy... happy cruisemas!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Mornin' Vette!
> 
> No it's not... *goes and looks out the open door with a puzzled expression*
> It's still quite warm... *checks out the weather beaureau web site*
> ...




LOL open my front door and you'll see snow Ice and rain..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 25, 2008)

Good Morning, I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday. 

Wake and Bake 

Vette, I'm happy to hear that China is feeling better !!! 

It might get to 60 F here today, if so, me and my hubby's bike have a date, mine has dead battery syndrome.........


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL open my front door and you'll see snow Ice and rain..


Yeah, can you go and do that for us Vette? We're sitting here at 10.53 PM eating ice blocks. Snow, ice and rain would be novel.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope we break 50&#730; today...i wanna take the hog out


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

*Morning vette ph03nix..all...
Damn skating rink again... I need to get butts .....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

You should just write a list , look around see what you need make 1 trip to the store , Instead of one day Dirt , next day toilet paper, next day smokes .. Ya know bro.. Those bones of yours aint what they used to be ..Twisty falls down and go boom... Twisty ends up in nursing home with broken hip.. steal a cart to wheel things back and forth


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You should just write a list , look around see what you need make 1 trip to the store , Instead of one day Dirt , next day toilet paper, next day smokes .. Ya know bro.. Those bones of yours aint what they used to be ..Twisty falls down and go boom... Twisty ends up in nursing home with broken hip.. steal a cart to wheel things back and forth


  *Zoom !!!! Have you ever bought one of those mini Heineken kegs... what a pain in the ass...  *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 25, 2008)

Twisty, don't you make a list and check it twice?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

those heiney kegs are rad!!!! I had one with me on the mountain yesterday...there is a lil cabin the back country with a grill and shit, we posted everything up there..there is even a community pipe that is left there(lil bitch is frozen all the time, and hits like shit), it doesnt get stolen tho, and is great in a pinch..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

*I hate them.. 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Zoom !!!! Have you ever bought one of those mini Heineken kegs... what a pain in the ass...  *



Ive seen them ..Like a gallon of brew for $15.00 fits in the fridge .. Looks cool.. ..It would make a good piggy bank when its empty


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 25, 2008)

OH it's a teeny tiny fridge sized keg? How cute......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have to head to town for smokes too... But I aint walking .. I have 3 left .. I still got a while ..


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

good morning chiceh....how was your holiday??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 25, 2008)

Chiceh  having a long weekend? Fire it up baby


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh  having a long weekend? Fire it up baby



Ya, it's Boxing day here, we get 2 days off at xmas, lol. Woot woot! Fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 25, 2008)

So what is Boxing day? I've always wondered......


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2008)

Guten morgen!! hey those kegs are great!! They have a widget inside like the smaller ones. It keeps the froth for weeks after being opened.....what else do you want  Of course I'm assuming for most of you it won't last weeks..... 

Vette, what kind of smokes do you inhale? Just wondering.....




It's been this kind of morning here..... ever happen to you?








Dang, where IS IT??? Off to the stove i guess.



out.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning chiceh....how was your holiday??



It was good so far, I have some time off over the next 2 weeks which will be nice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

I smoke Marlboro Medium 100's 

Im heading into town Now to get some .....


Anyone need anything ?????????


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2008)

Yah, pick me up some camel wides....they are the bomb.... cough.




out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 26, 2008)

awesome...enjoy your time off as any stoner would


----------



## overfiend (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I smoke Marlboro Medium 100's
> 
> Im heading into town Now to get some .....
> 
> ...


nope i quit 3 years ago BUT im visiting family and everyone just got up and between the 3 of them there is 1 cigarette left and its -12 degrees here. and they want me to go get butts. ha ha ha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I smoke Marlboro Medium 100's
> 
> Im heading into town Now to get some .....
> 
> ...


quart of pecan ice cream, zig zags, some condoms, and whats that shit....used to eat it all the time back in the day?...


morning all


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I smoke Marlboro Medium 100's
> 
> Im heading into town Now to get some .....
> 
> ...



PEPSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!always, lol.


----------



## overfiend (Dec 26, 2008)

gotta go soon me and the brother in law are goin snowboarding this morning. i got him stoned last night he hasnt smoked in years. lol. cant wait to toke one up and hit the slopes.


----------



## rastadiskO (Dec 26, 2008)

you can grab me some phish food ice cream and a strawberry dutch, please


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 26, 2008)

hell yeah I went snowboarding yesterday..tear it up today man.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

dont any stoners ski anymore, or isnt it cool enough?


----------



## rastadiskO (Dec 26, 2008)

I ski once in a while, I'd rather snowboard.. though.


----------



## overfiend (Dec 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> dont any stoners ski anymore, or isnt it cool enough?


yup been ski'n for about 15 years but my inlaws want me to board today so why not. plus i diddnt bring my skis with me this week and since i have to rent i might as well board because i dont get to normally. but i got a nice big fat joint for the lift. maybe i can get him to toke w/ me.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

all my friends board so im like the outkast sittin on two sticks.


----------



## overfiend (Dec 26, 2008)

i feel the same way nowadays everyone at the slopes boards but skiing is sooooo relaxing and since i've been doing it so long i dont have to concentrate just go. boarding im not so familiar with but i used to skate ramps and skied for years and im always up for a challenge. 
just remember, you only come this way once,it's no dress rehersal 
live it up


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

i could have written that last post myself. except im gettin close to 30 so when things hurt they hurt for awhile so i take it easier these days. i cant afford to miss work because i hurt myself having fun. sucks, but its not worth it these days. i gots mouths to feed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

If your happy and you know Light your bowl.. 
if Your happy and you know it light your Bowl. 
If your happy and you know it and you really wanna show it Light your bowl


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

*lights bowl*

mmm....hash....


----------



## overfiend (Dec 26, 2008)

im 30 too but ok
pssssssp(that was my toke)


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have Hash too... And Hijack.. MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm



Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If your happy and you know Light your bowl..
> if Your happy and you know it light your Bowl.
> If your happy and you know it and you really wanna show it Light your bowl



I am lighting it, I am lighting it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Cough , Cough. hack .Hack

Im glad I got my fave weed back ....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

the hijack is still a thing of myth for me....some day....


But i know all about hash....speaking of, a question - my unkle told me he had some Lebanese hash, i figured with the borders being as tight as they are it isnt worth smuggling things like hash that far over that many borders. theres just not nearly the money as smuggling heroin. do you think they move that shit that far?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

The illegal drug trade in that area Funds the terrorist's with cash .. So Im sure its being moved across Daily


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The illegal drug trade in that area Funds the terrorist's with cash .. So Im sure its being moved across Daily


way to make me feel shitty about my hash....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> way to make me feel shitty about my hash....


Sorry Bro... I smoke hash Made in the good Ole U.S.A.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

i try to smoke hash made in the good 'ol basement. but im all kinda out right now without my own reinforcements due for at least 3 1/2 wks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well as long as it does its job all hash is good


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

*been awake...now I must bake...I think the cows know when I'm stoned....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Of course they do ,,You MOOOOOOOVE slower than when your not stoned


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Of course they do ,,You MOOOOOOOVE slower than when your not stoned


*lol....well...cows are probably the dumbest animals on the planet...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *lol....well...cows are probably the dumbest animals on the planet...*


you dont know my brother in law...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you dont know my brother in law...


*lol..we eat the cow though...your brother in law probably would not be as tasty...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Are they really Dumb... ? Why is that ..


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 26, 2008)

hmmm hamburger.. great idea lol me and my friend are smmokin a blumt right now n we will go to burger king after this
hope everyones tokin good


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> hmmm hamburger.. great idea lol me and my friend are smmokin a blumt right now n we will go to burger king after this



Burger King Is really Kangaroo....


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 26, 2008)

Then I must dig on the kangaroo


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Are they really Dumb... ? Why is that ..


*oh yeah...I have to put the hay in this..*



*or the cows will shit in it and eat their shit...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Chickens, turkey, pigs ,.. They all eat their own turds


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Chickens, turkey, pigs ,.. They all eat their own turds


*that's how mad cow disease got started...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

really .. hmmm aint there a hoof disease kinda like that too?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> really .. hmmm aint there a hoof disease kinda like that too?


*if you kept too many in a small space and rhey end up standing knee deep in their shit...yep..bad things can happen then. my neighbor has 4 cows and he puts them in the barn every night after it started getting cold out...I was like*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 26, 2008)

enough with the dam cows. 

WakE E BAkeeeEEEE


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

We have Land but No outdoor animals , we have 3 dogs that sometimes wont even go out in the rain.. I wanted to get a few animals . (goats , sheep,chickens , roosters and such) but then after looking at the cost to care for them .. and the cleaning .. I said fuck it .. Now Im redoing vintage minibikes, go karts, and dirtbikes and mopeds .. 

Thats whats in our barn ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have Land but No outdoor animals , we have 3 dogs that sometimes wont even go out in the rain.. I wanted to get a few animals . (goats , sheep,chickens , roosters and such) but then after looking at the cost to care for them .. and the cleaning .. I said fuck it .. Now Im redoing vintage minibikes, go karts, and dirtbikes and mopeds ..
> 
> Thats whats in our barn ...


*I used to have chickens and they make great marijuana fertilizer.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just watched dirty Jobs .. It was about Yak and Buffalo farming .. That aint for me ..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

better late then never


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey, if you have land, you have animals, just not domesticated....  

I had a pet rooster a few years ago named "Major" who thought he was a parrot. He would freak people out when he approached all zig zagging his way fluffed and puffed merely to run up and fly to the strangers shoulder and crow! I had this big (very) farmer and his even bigger son (yes bigger) come and look at an old Kabota tractor I was selling. When Major came running after he found us ten minutes later in the back of the acreage, he scared the living hell out of those two brutes. When the rooster landed on the sons shoulder, I thought he was gonna wet his pants..... .

He would even drop kick a ball around the yard for hours.... he was something. Alas a very large hawk was in his future. That's life in the country I suppose.... Ol' Major...cock a doodle do buddy cock a doodle do.



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*And today on animal planet... the mating rituals of the North American tipsgnob......... *



tipsgnob said:


> *oh yeah...I have to put the hay in this..*
> 
> 
> 
> *or the cows will shit in it and eat their shit...*





korvette1977 said:


> Chickens, turkey, pigs ,.. They all eat their own turds


[quote="SICC";1825504]better late then never [/quote]
*Eating here..!!! 
Shit my hamburger just swore at me.....
*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 26, 2008)

Woked and Toked, hola everyone. What is this Old McDonald?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*How do people ? what a zoo outside.... crazy people everywhere....... *


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 26, 2008)

Did my first wake and bake in 15 years today... It's now 4:25 pm and I'm still wasted (no I didn't 4:20.) Spent the whole day in a haze watching movies. 
Super High Me if fk'n funny as hell baked.

RetiredToker76


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Did my first wake and bake in 15 years today... It's now 4:25 pm and I'm still wasted (no I didn't 4:20.) Spent the whole day in a haze watching movies.
> Super High Me if fk'n funny as hell baked.
> 
> RetiredToker76


*hey RT76....be careful and welcome to RIU...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

bakin break, I need some of this action


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> bakin break, I need some of this action



 *Hi miss......*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> bakin break, I need some of this action



Action, where's the action?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

so im piling a bowl full of hash listening to some tunes, and i hear my daughter(its 1030 at night, bedtime is 830)talking. i walk down the hall and i see light under the door, i knocked...she knocked back and tried to open the door. i opened the door and she says"Hi Daddy!" like i got home from work or some shit! just chillin playing in her room middle of the damn night?!?

little heathens, all of them!


----------



## atombomb (Dec 26, 2008)

As of Jan 1st I am starting my 8 week layoff, I will be getting paid by the state to sit at home and wake N Bake every morning. Just got me a 60" 1080p HDTV and a PS3, The crops a week into curing, so LET THE GAMES BEGIN BITCHES, My lady still has to work so for pretty much 8 Hrs a day I will have to fuck off. I love the winter.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Morning Folks ..5 am here .. And 31 degree's Time to light up a bowl or two.. Good Morning


----------



## Mackaveli420 (Dec 26, 2008)

wake and bake makes me go back to sleep


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2008)

Good Morning ....65 degrees here  .... sorry.



out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Wake and bakers UNITE! And bake some more....

I am having alot of problems getting this forum to load. Is it just me? I have been wanting to post, but it takes SO long for the reply to come up.

Prolly the goddamn laptop about to crap out on me again...

Whuzzup, my wake and bake friends?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

My Kids will be here shortly .. Its Christmas morning here ... I cant wait to see them..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Wake and bakers UNITE! And bake some more....
> I am having alot of problems getting this forum to load. Is it just me? I have been wanting to post, but it takes SO long for the reply to come up.
> Prolly the goddamn laptop about to crap out on me again...
> Whuzzup, my wake and bake friends?


*Yesterday the site was running normal(badly)... times were wrong, plus I find if you click last post read it takes forever,so I just click last page that works, but the posting time still sucks... any short cuts take twice as long.. nice to see staff's on the ball.. NOT.*



korvette1977 said:


> My Kids will be here shortly .. Its Christmas morning here ... I cant wait to see them..


*31f here too... great stuff vette.. I'm glad you get some quality family time....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Plus I figured out the activity thing.. I was on for 12 hours one day and went down... I was off christmas and most of yesterday and it went up... so not being here makes my activity go up... think thats a hint..??? *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2008)

Good Morning, it seems as if the server is slow or something. Or is it me, lol. Wake n Bake.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay who gave the server brownies??!! FESS UP!!!!




out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Whew, that's a relief. Thought it was me. Seems to be running better now. It's just cuz Twisty is on, he is the good luck mojo..

Morning Chiceh, hows Christmas? 
Hay Twisty, was your Christmas white? 
Mornin Vette, and Merry Christmas again! Enjoy your kids, I sure enjoy mine. 
Merry Yule, CJ. Do you do 'olde' Christmas? 

My oldest got her Nintendo DS, my littlest gets a kitten (adoption didn't go thru by xmas) and that is just thier 'big' items. Plus $100 Christmas money apiece. (It wudda been a real anorexic Christmas if it wasn't for my parents helping.)

We had a huge meal with much feasting and napping and farting later. I stayed sober, but this new years I am ringin it in with a ringin in my ears, the new years day hangover. A fine tradition I don't plan to change. Secret to my success, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

Good morning everyone, wake and bake 

Christmas is one holiday I'm glad is behind me. Now if the new year would hurry and get here so I can take all these decorations down !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

kids are running late so I can smoke some more ..Cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes I do Puff...I celebrated on Dec. 21st..... keepin it real... 



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

I quietly mark the Solstice too. Yippee, the days are now getting longer !


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Whew, that's a relief. Thought it was me. Seems to be running better now. It's just cuz Twisty is on, he is the good luck mojo..
> 
> Morning Chiceh, hows Christmas?
> Hay Twisty, was your Christmas white?
> ...


*Hi miss... white is an understatement... I took down my decorations.. 
1 silver ball and a candy cane on one of my pot plants.. I think she liked the bobbles...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

Twisty  you're suppose to wait for the new year. You leave them up for good luck. You're doing it wrong.......


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Hay, Miss H! How was your Christmas? Didya get anything from Santa? I didn't, but I wasn't very good this year. (And that is its own reward)

I leave mine up, but not for good luck, but cuz I'm too friggin lazy.... Had 'em once almost to Valentines Day.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  you're suppose to wait for the new year. You leave them up for good luck. You're doing it wrong.......


*Luck & twisty.. now there's a novel thought.... its usually twisty & fucked... ..
OK.. I'll take ALL that time and put the 1 ball and 1 cane back.... whew..!! that was hard work..
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

Yay, now Twisty gets good luck for the new year. 

I got a few things, I'm liking the new computer mouse I got, it has such smooth scrolling action and no mouse ball, it's got a lazer instead. No more taking it apart and cleaning crap off those rollers. There is a Santa !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 26, 2008)

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yay, now Twisty gets good luck for the new year.
> 
> I got a few things, I'm liking the new computer mouse I got, it has such smooth scrolling action and no mouse ball, it's got a lazer instead. No more taking it apart and cleaning crap off those rollers. There is a Santa !!!


*I got..dig dig.. I got.. hey ... I got nothing... Christmas is cheap when you're alone in the cosmos......  *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Everyone!


g'mornin

i am awake
i am baked


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Im looking for an online headshop based in the USA .. any help..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 26, 2008)

So what were the big gifts this year? Anything good?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I got..dig dig.. I got.. hey ... I got nothing... Christmas is cheap when you're alone in the cosmos......  *


I didn't get anything either, but it wasn't cheap. Kids, ya know. And not just mine, my step kids too. Me and hubby never get each other anything.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Whats up Sunny,,


I gave a 1/2 empty bottle of mad dog 20/20 to a homeless guy ... For Free..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

of course that was like 22 yrs ago.. i wonder if that guy is dead now .. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats up Sunny,,
> 
> 
> I gave a 1/2 empty bottle of mad dog 20/20 to a homeless guy ... For Free..


Aww, that is nice! I sort of did the same thing, I gave all my garbage collectors each a bottle of champagne....they seemed happy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunny, how was your trip? Are you at home now? Did you have a good time? Welcome back 

Twisty, I wish you lived closer to me, you'd never spend a holiday alone, I always have room for one more at my dinner table. 

Sorry Vette, I'll have to say I have no clue, wish I could help.

Puff, did your elbow ever get better or are you still a gimp?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im looking for an online headshop based in the USA .. any help..


*What are you looking for..? I was looking at the onsite stuff at the top in the vap. section... I goggled pipes and bongs once and found a great looking place.. can't remember name.. I know... thanks for help..LOL..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, how was your trip? Are you at home now? Did you have a good time? Welcome back
> 
> Twisty, I wish you lived closer to me, you'd never spend a holiday alone, I always have room for one more at my dinner table.
> 
> ...


Yup, I am home. I got home late last night. I had a good time. I ate too many nuts though!! My stomach hurts still.....Very mild Christmas, nothing to really speak of. I did get hella blazed with my bro, his grow turned out great!!

How was your Christmas?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Twisty was not alone .. He had his blow up doll there ,, Then he had to put her away cause ther was a knock at the door and real company came .. they left then Twisty came .. 


HEE HEE 



Im looking for a Bigger Bong


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

Twisty, you just jarred my memory, I do know of an online headshop, here's the bong I want, it's supposed to be break resistant. 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Killer_Bongs__Mr_Black.cfm?iProductID=2314

er.....uhhhh....uuummm.....he said in the US didn't he? Well I'm thinking this one is over seas.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 26, 2008)

I did watch a good movie, Hancock, I liked it! Well, I sort of love Will Smith................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

My Christmas was a lot of work. I was supposed to have a total of 14 for dinner, but my bro's 2 stepsons decided to go to their girlfriends instead. Then my girlfriend called and she was dog sick, so her and her man didn't come either so that shaved it down to 10. 

We had a lot of fun though, it was a good time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

The Towering Inferno Is on Cinemax .. Its from 1974 ,, Damn i remember seeing that in the movies .. Time really does fly


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, how was your trip? Are you at home now? Did you have a good time? Welcome back
> 
> Twisty, I wish you lived closer to me, you'd never spend a holiday alone, I always have room for one more at my dinner table.
> 
> ...


*I don't really mind.. Whats that line from the Allister Simms Scrooge..
"It was said that he kept Christmas well"... Now days if you have a patch, income and reasonable heath.. you're doing well.... Especially after living through a big bike accident.. being hit head on I could have become a statistic at 21.... so the extra 33 years are all icing...

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 26, 2008)

The Towering Inferno, OMG I always wondered how the people who built the building managed to spill a huge pile of cement behind that fire door and didn't notice it.......doh.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My Christmas was a lot of work. I was supposed to have a total of 14 for dinner, but my bro's 2 stepsons decided to go to their girlfriends instead. Then my girlfriend called and she was dog sick, so her and her man didn't come either so that shaved it down to 10.
> 
> We had a lot of fun though, it was a good time.


It is a lot of work! We had 27 for Christmas, all family....7 of us and 20 Gingers.....too many gingers in one spot for me....My Dad married a Ginger, and she had a load of gingers and they had gingers....the whole house was ginger filled, us 7 felt left out.....


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> So what were the big gifts this year? Anything good?



Heya Sunny, still baking here. . My in-laws are taking my daughter away for 8 days on a Disney cruise, lol. now that's a great gift all around.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh yea Survivorman .. I can watch this while getting baked


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is a lot of work! We had 27 for Christmas, all family....7 of us and 20 Gingers.....too many gingers in one spot for me....My Dad married a Ginger, and she had a load of gingers and they had gingers....the whole house was ginger filled, us 7 felt left out.....


*Did you see on the news the South Park thing where ginger and reds are being attacked... ?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Sunny, still baking here. . My in-laws are taking my daughter away for 8 days on a Disney cruise, lol. now that's a great gift all around.


That is a big gift!! Sweet!!! You should climb into her luggage and go! I could pick you up at port!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Did you see on the news the South Park thing where ginger and reds are being attacked... ?*


LOL, yes....when Cartman becomes a ginger....that is where I got the saying from...When I said it in front of my Dad last year he looked at me and didn't know what to make of it, and, now he calls them gingers too.....I love South Park!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, yes....when Cartman becomes a ginger....that is where I got the saying from...When I said it in front of my Dad last year he looked at me and didn't know what to make of it, and, now he calls them gingers too.....I love South Park!


http://www.asylum.com/2008/11/21/schools-fear-kick-a-ginger-day-may-incite-kicking-of-gingers/

the news thing hahahaha


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm ginger, but hubby and daughters are VERY blonde...... 

Still a gimp, Miss H. I have laid off using it, and it still isn't right. Prolly have to have surgery on the damn thing......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> I'm ginger, but hubby and daughters are VERY blonde......
> 
> Still a gimp, Miss H. I have laid off using it, and it still isn't right. Prolly have to have surgery on the damn thing......


It is OKAY to be Ginger! I am just teasing, you know? (I Hope)

This is what my step siblings look like, they are true gingers....with tempers


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 27, 2008)

good morning all! the coffee's doin the do so im gonna start smokin to!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> http://www.asylum.com/2008/11/21/schools-fear-kick-a-ginger-day-may-incite-kicking-of-gingers/
> 
> the news thing hahahaha


Hahahahaha!!! Thanks for the link! I didn't know about that...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Temper here too, and freckles. Its a curse. 

Hay Slik. I got java for breakfast, too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 27, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Temper here too, and freckles. Its a curse.


mmmmm, a mad redhead with freckles.....thats no curse, some of us guys like that


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 27, 2008)

GINGERS ARE HOT!!! 



Hey you xmas followers, get ur trees back up! It's the 12 days of Christmas for CHRIST'S sake!!  



out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, hot to handle. 

We used to celebrate the 12 days of Christmas. Got too expensive. And fattening.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah really, we did 12 minutes of xmas this year...lol


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah really, we did 12 minutes of xmas this year...lol


*I just went outside and did the twelve steps of Christmas..falling on my ass almost everyone.. you'd think that now that the landlord got 1.2 mill. for fire he'd buy some, I don't know...SAND..... Thank god the pharmacy is only 30 yards away.... *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

'And a partridge in a pear -WUUUUOOOOOPPPS!'

Kitty litter works good too.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

*Then kitty will poop in my plants... I see no good coming from all this.... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 27, 2008)

i got stuck in front of some house in the country once on a hilly, icy spot and this teenage girl brings me out a SALT SHAKER! i thanked her, told her i would bring it back when done, and laughed my ass off when she left!! a salt shaker!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i got stuck in front of some house in the country once on a hilly, icy spot and this teenage girl brings me out a SALT SHAKER! i thanked her, told her i would bring it back when done, and laughed my ass off when she left!! a salt shaker!


*Could have been worse.. she could have had a shotgun and said "get off my land......"*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 27, 2008)

dont get me wrong, i appreciated the gesture. but its kinda like handing davy crockett a rubber band gun at the alamo and wishing him luck!


----------



## overfiend (Dec 27, 2008)

mornin finally back home from family this WEEK. and my ladies are still lookin good i was getting nervous. and i was running out of smoke so now time for wake and bake.
hey slik,
did the snow board thing and diddnt break anything. but i did fall on my ass a lot literaly. one of the falls i hit and one ass cheek stayed where i fell and momentum kept my other ass cheek going what felt like 3 feet down hill.
man i feel like my crack is bigger today.


----------



## ScurvySmokingBastard (Dec 27, 2008)

whut up stonerz!!! yeah wake and bake!! best ever!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

good morning people..Just bought a new bong yesterday! Its a lux 5stem tree perc, with a honeycomb diffuser, and an ice pinch..cost me $290!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

Must be Nice being Rich


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 27, 2008)

nice being ritch no way............more money more problems.........poor people know how to live life!!!! hahaha


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i got stuck in front of some house in the country once on a hilly, icy spot and this teenage girl brings me out a SALT SHAKER! i thanked her, told her i would bring it back when done, and laughed my ass off when she left!! a salt shaker!


Did you have some popcorn? I could see it then.....


I just love being beatnik poor. I love my crappy car that overheats, I love dressing my kids in Salvation Army specials, and having either the phone or the computer shut off every once in awhile....... Seriously, tho, I don't define myself by my money, but I sure do wish I had more definition!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Must be Nice being Rich


o Im sure you know what it's like mr. vette

had a good weekend with my strippers..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o Im sure you know what it's like mr. vette
> 
> had a good weekend with my strippers..






Strippers .. You giving girls money to show you their goodies .... Dont you have a girlfriend ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

no..I bounce for strippers...take em to the hotel rooms, and control crowd while they do their show. they PAY me 10% from each girl...

Im cheap


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

I bet you do ......... Gotta love pipe cleaners


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

hahaha...you think Im jokin...

if you ever come to vegas for a bachelor party/ divorce party/ birthday party/ or just party, and you want strippers...pm me.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmm stippers there always nice for threesomes ill leet you know if me and my girl are there


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha...you think Im jokin...
> 
> if you ever come to vegas for a bachelor party/ divorce party/ birthday party/ or just party, and you want strippers...pm me.






Im not doubting you at all.. 

Im just doubting all you get is 10% off them.. I bet you get some ""EXTRA"S too ""


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

most of the dudes charge 20%

I control all the money and split it at the end..I get 10%


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

Big Pimping .................................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

hahaha...not quite.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

When I used to strip, we tipped our bouncers pretty good (for private parties, but in the clubs we hafta pay the club a percentage, and some tip over that and some don't), but unlike alot of strippers I really didn't WANT to be touched, so I particularly paid them well.......

But I worked mostly in the south, not in the west....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Im awake, and damn am i baked   Bubble Gum kush


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

does it smell like pink bubble gum?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

There really dense nugs, they have a hint of bubblegum to the nugs but when you crac em open, damn, the smell is amazing, but i love my Bubba Kush more tho


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Bud porn! I want bud porn!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im looking for an online headshop based in the USA .. any help..


 http://www.water-bongs-glass-pipes.com/smoking-pipe/tp/ib/i-74/


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 27, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Bud porn! I want bud porn!


*ok............*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice tips.... Did somebody say porn?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmm porn..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

More porn!


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 27, 2008)

Wake and bake puts me back into bed. I have to wait till noon.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

XXXXXXXXX time test


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> XXXXXXXXX time test


*zzzzzz........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *zzzzzz........*


*OK if your in Eastern saving time if you use south africa time option.. only the mins are wrong..... its close enough.. 4:34 est now*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Mmmm. Good porn. Yummy yum yum.

I'd be jealous, but I have some slightly-dried-out nuggies of my own, tho I, alas, did not grow them.....

Puff - puff - pass........


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 27, 2008)

I have tried all the time zones as well Twisty, lol. Can't seem to figure this time warp out, lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

i glad i figure out how to get the old skin back,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

Everything looks different to me, is it just me? Is everything different for everyone else?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

go to edit options and change the forum skin to blaznin 07


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

I feel Pretty ,
Oh so Pretty....
I Feel Pretty and Witty & Bright


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have tried all the time zones as well Twisty, lol. Can't seem to figure this time warp out, lol.


*In options use the Kaliningrad south africa time zone and its off by only a few minutes... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1830953]go to edit options and change the forum skin to blaznin 07 [/quote]
I can't find the edit option....OMG, I hate change.....


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Everything looks different to me, is it just me? Is everything different for everyone else?



What is normal anyways? lol. What's up Sunny, how are you doing?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel Pretty ,
> Oh so Pretty....
> I Feel Pretty and witty


*And stoned by the sound of it..... hope family day was good.... How's our girl doing..? *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What is normal anyways? lol. What's up Sunny, how are you doing?


Hey Chiceh! Just got home, went and got Chinese food and Season 1 of Weeds, never seen it and heard it was good. I am eating, blazing and watching Weeds tonight! Oh yeah, I am a wild one!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can't find the edit option....OMG, I hate change.....


lol i kno 

Go to My Rollitup, on the left side, there will be Settings & Options, then click on Edit options, and at the bottom of the screen there will be the last option that says "Forum Skin" then change it to Blzin 07


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And stoned by the sound of it..... hope family day was good.... How's our girl doing..? *



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ,, Yes Christmas 2008 Is over .. Kids are happy.. 
China is at about 70-75% she is coming along fine .. Thanks for asking


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

bwahahah man the disease is spreading there is a cure tho.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

*Hi Sunny, Chiceh....guys.. Sunnys weeds 1st is good.... they all are...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ,, Yes Christmas 2008 Is over .. Kids are happy..
> China is at about 70-75% she is coming along fine .. Thanks for asking


*Glad to hear it that the kids were happy... As for China, shit any thing that hurts in the middle of ones face.. sucks.. *


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, how is everyone today? Wake and Bake... 

And I forgot to say...

China... we both hope you're feeling better soon.  *big hugs*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Aww, that is nice! I sort of did the same thing, I gave all my garbage collectors each a bottle of champagne....they seemed happy.


 yay!
In Aus, it's a tradition to leave alcohol out on the last garbage night before christmas. The accepted rate is one six-pack of stubbies... Some garbage men are lucky enough to collect enough beer for the next six months.
It'd be a decent job at least once a year, I suppose... 



Sunnysideup said:


> I did watch a good movie, Hancock, I liked it! Well, I sort of love Will Smith................


One daughter got Hancock... it's pretty good. Although, I have seen it a few times now... 



Twistyman said:


> *I don't really mind.. Whats that line from the Allister Simms Scrooge..
> "It was said that he kept Christmas well"... Now days if you have a patch, income and reasonable heath.. you're doing well.... Especially after living through a big bike accident.. being hit head on I could have become a statistic at 21.... so the extra 33 years are all icing...
> 
> *


What a beautiful outlook. But we'd have you too, Twisty. Just let us know if you'd like to give your poor old bones a rest from the ice and snow next year. We'll show you how to have an Aussie xmas. 



Chiceh said:


> Heya Sunny, still baking here. . My in-laws are taking my daughter away for 8 days on a Disney cruise, lol. now that's a great gift all around.


Wow... what would I have done for a present like that when I was a kid. I hope she has a ball... 



CrackerJax said:


> GINGERS ARE HOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Aussies stress out until christmas day, then get drunk and/or stoned.  On boxing day, we get drunk and/or stoned... and that's usually the end of the christmas season. The remaining time until New Year's is Cruisemas... this is when only half of the shops and businesses are open, and those that are really don't expect to get too much work done. Everything is generally just a little 'cruisier'. ...Unless you work in a supermarket or similar retail store... the after christmas sales must drive those poor bastards mad. After New Years, everything returns pretty much to normal.

There's definitely not going to be any 12 days of christmas in this household... I don't think I could handle the stress


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

wake and bake woooo hooo cant wait tell the lights go on and its work time!!!!!!! how you doing ph03nix


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood 
mooooooorrrrnnnnnnniiiinnnnnnnggggg 
ROLL IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!



WHERES EVERYONE AT IM WAITNG FOR LIGHTS TO COME ON GOTTA GET SOME WORK DONE NO ONE ON ? ​


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Burning a bowl....... Its 6 am.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

NICE ITS 3 am here what cha burning


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

i been taking ripps alll morning of some new stuff at my local shop called pinaple hydro ...ever heard of it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

I had some Pineapple last week ,, From Vegas ,, Im smoking Hijack and Hash


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> wake and bake woooo hooo cant wait tell the lights go on and its work time!!!!!!! how you doing ph03nix


Sorry Hulk... I walked away from the computer... and wouldn't you know it... I forgot what I was doing... 
Damned stoners. 

Morning Vette... how's it hanging?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats Up pho3nix............... Its hanging slightly to the left ,, and doing Fine.. How Things down Under


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

... a little moist... slightly sticky... but not uncomfortable...

It's been raining today. Definitely cooled things off.

How's China?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> ... a little moist... slightly sticky... but not uncomfortable...
> 
> It's been raining today. Definitely cooled things off.
> 
> How's China?


She is doing much better thanks ,, Sounds like you went cave exploring with that thing ..


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cave exploring?? What thing???

We actually love caving. We have some pretty cool photos.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Cave exploring?? What thing???
> 
> We actually love caving. We have some pretty cool photos.




Bears live in the caves here


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

We get bats... big ones and little ones... and snakes... spiders... frogs... some bloody big moths... but nothing like bears. I don't think I'd like that too much either...

Some of the stuff you see in there is just amazing though... 

I'd like to try cave diving one day, but I'm not good at diving...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Im a Muff Diver ..... 

I go diving when ever she lets me .


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh man... I'm going to hazard a guess and say that you haven't had much over the last few days... China not really been feeling up to it lately?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Oh man... I'm going to hazard a guess and say that you haven't had much over the last few days... China not really been feeling up to it lately?



We have a winnner....................... 

Its been a few days yea,, But its looking good to bringing in the new year with a Big Bang.... Now my kids are here .. so NOTHING is happening till New years eve day at the earliest


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a winnner.......................


  It's not hard to tell. Poor baby. 



korvette1977 said:


> Its been a few days yea,, But its looking good to bringing in the new year with a Big Bang.... Now my kids are here .. so NOTHING is happening till New years eve day at the earliest


So you're planning on seeing in the new year with your own fireworks display, eh?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

Good Morning folks, waked and baking here.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

morning chiceh whats in your bowl this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> It's not hard to tell. Poor baby.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're planning on seeing in the new year with your own fireworks display, eh?



Oh yea .. and then some ..


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Mornin' Chiceh... mornin' again Hulk...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh yea .. and then some ..


Now, I'm not sure if we want to hear any more about that...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Now, I'm not sure if we want to hear any more about that...


I dont think I wanna tell..... LoL I'm hoping it is a good evening..


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sure it will be... you guys are so cute. 

Don't forget to say hi for me.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

morning everyone.......how we all doing


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Getting Stoned Hulk.. what else would we be doing at this hour .. Its wake and bake ... and I aint baking cookies


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

oh i gotta question you guys and gal might know.......i was talking with a few people about carbon fillters and i have mine on my intake before my canfan would that be alright ?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Good, good... enjoying a before bed-time smoko...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

hahaha yea your stoned i said how you doing but i can tell you feelllling really good  lucky i gotta save untell harvest and if i cut clones today its still 60 days away hopefully ......oh well im going to take a another hit fuk it  my girls still sleeping hehehe


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> morning chiceh whats in your bowl this morning?



Well I am starting off the day with a bang, smoking some Durban Poison. Lots of housework to be done.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Well I am starting off the day with a bang, smoking some Durban Poison. Lots of housework to be done.


 When your done come on over we are having Christmas dinner today .. Got China's Family coming over, but we have room for more ..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

you dont have kids, silly girl thats what kids are for  ..........but yea theres always somthing that has to be done well it always seems that way to me ....... thats life


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> When your done come on over we are having Christmas dinner today .. Got China's Family coming over, but we have room for more ..


Well thanks for the invite, but I don't think I would make it in time for dinner, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hi all...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Shit I had my times adjusted right last night...Ahhhh, now its screwed up again... maybe they fixed it.... off to look...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Its 8:25..... lets see...*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit I had my times adjusted right last night...Ahhhh, now its screwed up again... maybe they fixed it.... off to look...*



Yep, it's all fixed now, choose the correct time zone and it will be right, lol. Whew that was driving me nuts, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Holy fuck cat... a Christmas miracle...... a week late.. oh well, must make room for stoners timetables... *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Holy fuck cat... a Christmas miracle...... a week late.. oh well, must make room for stoners timetables... *


Rolli found the problem last night and had to get the server re-set. He thought I was crazy as his end was showing the correct time, lol. I was telling him for over a week now, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

You fucking the cat AGAIN twisty ... Damn,, I bet that cat walks funny .. Poor thing ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yep, it's all fixed now, choose the correct time zone and it will be right, lol. Whew that was driving me nuts, lol.


*I get that plus when you visit a UK site or two you get all lost... and lets not forget our Aussie friends.....



*Damn aussies.. hi ph03nix, gryphonn..... happy groundhog day...????? Damn, should have bought myself an upside down aussie clock..
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

what happened here, everything is different.  I don't like change......

Wake and bake


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> what happened here, everything is different.  I don't like change......
> 
> Wake and bake


Heya Missy,

As soon as you log in, it goes to the skin you have set. Still baking here, lol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

good morning stoners!! damn its early...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

hey! the forum times are working!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Still baking here too, and going to plant some seeds here shortly  

Chiceh, how do you set skins? I can't find it, I'm special you know......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Going to roll a fatty Hit some backroads to town and go to home depot ,, I need a toilet seat and a few pieces of trim to make my bath remodel complete .. Its fucking nice outside almost 50 whoo hoo


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hi miss... go to My roll it up at top let of page, click, go to edit options..its in there ..
If you see default click on arrow and blazin, blazin 07, rollit up 08 and some others come up.. I had to start at basic blazin and work up as clicking blazin07 wouldn't work without starting at the basic...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Still baking here too, and going to plant some seeds here shortly
> 
> Chiceh, how do you set skins? I can't find it, I'm special you know......


Heya Missy, go to MyRollitup, edit options and scroll all the way down. I use Blazin 07, lol.


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Missy, go to MyRollitup, edit options and scroll all the way down. I use Blazin 07, lol.


Is that the dark one, mostly black lol... I thought I was the only one to figure out those options..(high one day n clicked on it)

Anyways hope everyone is baking good this morning. Im about to spark a blunt in a little bit soo I hope everyone is following suit


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

hope everyone is have a good Sunday Wake n Bake, been 4 days since iv been to work, idk if i can go bac tommrrow! anyways........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

g'morning sicc..
I think Im going to order some seeds from attitude today...

dutch passion-blueberry fem


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats Up smokey My Man ............... Hows things ..Its 56 degree's here ..its like summer


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning, blueberry sounds delicious


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

It does doesnt it?? I want that blueberry smell. Im totally buying them.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Roll it up with a blueberry blunt wrap, oo weee  i jus drooled a lil bit on my keyboard


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

*I was thinking about ordering at attitude.. Are the dutch passion suppose to be better than the others.. like sensi/nirvana/etc. cuz I was going to get fem seeds too. 
I never messed with them though. Im getting white widow and another. I was considerin the blueberry tho... Does it really smell like blueberry?
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up smokey My Man ............... Hows things ..Its 56 degree's here ..its like summer


wassup mr. vette!?! its colder than witches titty here!! hittin the mountain again tomorrow. goin on a ride with the ol' man today


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

smokin some white rhino, topped with hash..

just took the lil dog out for a walk, brrrr!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> *I was thinking about ordering at attitude.. Are the dutch passion suppose to be better than the others.. like sensi/nirvana/etc. cuz I was going to get fem seeds too. *
> *I never messed with them though. Im getting white widow and another. I was considerin the blueberry tho... Does it really smell like blueberry?*


*no, it doesn't smell or taste like blueberry....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

really it doesnt?? 

cus Ive had bud that smelled like blueberry cheesecake or something..I miss that smell! Hoping BB would bring it bakc..what about white berry?? What strain has the berry smell?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

We have family arriving in a little bit ,, Im grabbing my plate and taking off.. Im not a people person today.. I just wanna relax ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Santa Berry, Is Berry Good


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> really it doesnt??
> 
> cus Ive had bud that smelled like blueberry cheesecake or something..I miss that smell! Hoping BB would bring it bakc..what about white berry?? What strain has the berry smell?


*I'm not a big fan of the purples...I want my weed to smell and taste like weed. the purples are not big producers anyway.*
*IMO the best taste you can grow is white widow...*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm not a big fan of the purples...I want my weed to smell and taste like weed. the purples are not big producers anyway.*
> *IMO the best taste you can grow is white widow...*



Well i was going to get the ww anyway. So ill have 5fem ww seeds. What shall the other 5 be though?

I was thinking about the barney farm cheese?
Recommendations anyone?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

Ive never grown or tasted white widow. Ive grown white rhino. its tasty. 

Santa berry is delicious!! I wish I could get my hands on some seeds or some clones...or some more


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Well i was going to get the ww anyway. So ill have 5fem ww seeds. What shall the other 5 be though?
> 
> I was thinking about the barney farm cheese?
> Recommendations anyone?


*do you prefer indica or sativa...??*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

I like more indica


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you prefer indica or sativa...??*


Mix. Sativa's are too lanky for my taste and dont produce much but the high makes up for it. Inica's are stocky as hell but wouldnt mind the head/psychedelic high. 

If i had to choose i would say sativa dom, that yields an average amount. Whats yours? idica/sativa why?

How are the skunk/kush? I also heard some of these strains are knockoffs so I try to go for the classics or what someone else has tried.


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

With my 3 years smoking experience, its mostly been on midgrade weed. So i've never experienced grade A bud. I like to act dumb lol but like a body stone.. hows that


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

SICC";1834164]I like more indica :eyesmoke:[/quote]
[quote="Mystery101 said:


> Mix. Sativa's are too lanky for my taste and dont produce much but the high makes up for it. Inica's are stocky as hell but wouldnt mind the head/psychedelic high.
> 
> If i had to choose i would say sativa dom, that yields an average amount. Whats yours? idica/sativa why?
> 
> How are the skunk/kush? I also heard some of these strains are knockoffs so I try to go for the classics or what someone else has tried.





Mystery101 said:


> With my 3 years smoking experience, its mostly been on midgrade weed. So i've never experienced grade A bud. I like to act dumb lol but like a body stone.. hows that


*I like both*
*but seriously, I think most new strains were bred to compete with white widow and northern lights. I could see a day when I go through all these foo foo seeds and just grow northern lights and white widow...*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like both*
> *but seriously, I think most new strains were bred to compete with white widow and northern lights. I could see a day when I go through all these foo foo seeds and just grow northern lights and white widow...*


Cant go wrong with the classics.. NL and WW are goin in my tent next month


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Cant go wrong with the classics.. NL and WW are goin in my tent next month


*the main problem we have as growers is finding the right seed co. I bought WW from BCBD and they were tall and lanky(sativa like) and 9 out of the 10 seeds were male. and that is a very costly thing, you waste soil, nutes, electricity and most importantly time.*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the main problem we have as growers is finding the right seed co. I bought WW from BCBD and they were tall and lanky(sativa like) and 9 out of the 10 seeds were male. and that is a very costly thing, you waste soil, nutes, electricity and most importantly time.*


Thats shitty man. I heard if you email the seed company they may have sympathy for you n send you some freebees.. 

BUT thats my reason for wanting fem seeds. I want the ww fem seed seeds for sure. Have you tried fem?

I know everyone says hermie this hermie that, reg seeds can go hermie ya kno?

Anyways I heard nirvana/dutch passion/sensi seeds are good chioces. All from attitude also.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Thats shitty man. I heard if you email the seed company they may have sympathy for you n send you some freebees..
> 
> BUT thats my reason for wanting fem seeds. I want the ww fem seed seeds for sure. Have you tried fem?
> 
> ...


*I tried g13 nl fem seeds from attitude. they were good. I have used attitude lately and I like them, something to be said for free seeds. I have read where seed companies make right with people, but it has been experience that once they get your money your screwed. The first time I ordered seeds, I ordered from amsterdam seed co. and nothing...no seeds...no reply to my emails...nothing. then I ordered from nirvana and they got confiscated. so, the only 2 seed co. I have had success with is BCBD and attitude.*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I tried g13 nl fem seeds from attitude. they were good. I have used attitude lately and I like them, something to be said for free seeds. I have read where seed companies make right with people, but it has been experience that once they get your money your screwed. The first time I ordered seeds, I ordered from amsterdam seed co. and nothing...no seeds...no reply to my emails...nothing. then I ordered from nirvana and they got confiscated. so, the only 2 seed co. I have had success with is BCBD and attitude.*



Ya bro, I ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl the first time. I was sort of worried because the site looked shady but they came through in about a 11/2 week.

Ill give it a shot. But seed companies are lazy.

Im about to give my thangs a watering + bake while awake. I'll holla at everyone laterz. 

Smoke weed everyday.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

While i can grow any ol thing in winter down here, my only great success with wet and sticky outdoor grows in the summer is with the Buddha lines, which are very mold resistant. It depends on where you live with outdoor growing I suppose....


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

I got some weed that was skunk / northern lights crossed. I found 1 seed  soaked it overnight and planted it today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats Up Miss 4 more post's and I hit 10k..... I need to get a life


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

I think your life is perfect Vette. It's winter and cold out, what's wrong with spending your time on the net?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I got some weed that was skunk / northern lights crossed. I found 1 seed  soaked it overnight and planted it today.


*that will prolly end being like some huge plant that gives you like a pound of bud....lol*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that will prolly end being like some huge plant that gives you like a pound of bud....lol*



Lets hope and pray


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think your life is perfect Vette. It's winter and cold out, what's wrong with spending your time on the net?




Yea life is good why argue ,,,, I'm still waiting for spring ,,I have lots of plans for this season


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Wake and Bake....    

Morning all... Well, this is novel... it really IS morning here... I feel a little confused... 

9am, Monday 29th of December 2008.




Twistyman said:


> **Damn aussies.. hi ph03nix, gryphonn..... happy groundhog day...????? Damn, should have bought myself an upside down aussie clock..
> *


Groundhog day??? Nooooo! You silly...
Today is Hijrah or Muharram... or in other words, the Islamic New Year.
Didn't you know that?? Just remember, we have a lot to be thankful to those middle eastern nations for... oil... marijuana... ... hookahs... ... sand... spices and stuff... funny hats with things on top (that was Gryphonn). 

What you need is a back-to-front 'Bugger' clock. The clock runs anti-clockwise and they're made either with no numbers at all or with the numbers all mixed up... or sometimes they have the numbers all stuck in a jumbled heap at the bottom of the clock face. It's called a 'Bugger' clock because that's what you say when you see it. 


Happy Muharram...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Miss 4 more post's and I hit 10k..... I need to get a life


*What are you, some kind of a nut... A good woman, a patch of your own, pets, good food, good puffables, happy holiday kids, fairly good health.. yeah that sounds like hell to me...
Woe is vette.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Wake and Bake....
> 
> Morning all... Well, this is novel... it really IS morning here... I feel a little confused...
> 
> ...


*I already have a Co*k smoking motherf*****g cloc... sorry buggar clock..we just had 8 mini power failures in about 10 minutes...so the three clocks that didn't get thrown at wall all say different times...


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats all true except the woman part... She is GREAT .. Thats better than Good ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

I was reading some random post(bored) and it amazes me how complicated some people(noobs) make the growing of marijuana.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats all true except the woman part... She is GREAT .. Thats better than Good ..


*Humbled apologizes ... make her stop hitting me..

*





*

*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I already have a Co*k smoking motherf*****g cloc... sorry buggar clock..we just had 8 mini power failures in about 10 minutes...so the three clocks that didn't get thrown at wall all say different times...
> 
> 
> *


BASTARDS!! Don't you just hate it when they all gang up on you. Oh well, at least the wall stood up for you. 



korvette1977 said:


> Thats all true except the woman part... She is GREAT .. Thats better than Good ..


Oh, you guys are just so sweet..... *pinches Vette's cheeks*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

*plus putting up with vette qualifies her for sainthood......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I was reading some random post(bored) and it amazes me how complicated some people(noobs) make the growing of marijuana.


I agree ,,, 

whats a PH tester ? Can I grow In my parents cupboard without them knowing and get a pound a plant..? I also love the computer case grows ,, I mean why bother ....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *plus putting up with vette qualifies her for sainthood......*




Listen Im a Good Bitch ,,


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I agree ,,,
> 
> whats a PH tester ? Can I grow In my parents cupboard without them knowing and get a pound a plant..? I also love the computer case grows ,, I mean why bother ....


*the, "when should I switch to flower" threads kill me....or...my plants are 6 months old and they are not showing sex yet...OMG*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Vette's over 10,000 tried to rep you, but gotta spread the love (eeewww sticky) 

I love some of the newb stuff too, "can I just dig up some dirt out of my yard, it's red and I think it's clay, will it work" DoH..........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*I loved the reply..I think it was yours.. "a candle and a picture of the sun........"
Classic......
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Listen Im a Good Bitch ,,


*seriously...your going to make someone a good wife some day...lol*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the, "when should I switch to flower" threads kill me....or...my plants are 6 months old and they are not showing sex yet...OMG*


*and why flower a plant at 6" to get a joint... Mine are 18 + 22" and still I'm vegging..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *seriously...your going to make someone a good wife some day...lol*


Ya damn right I am ,,Im a catch ..............................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

And you've got skills in the kitchen, women like a man that cooks and does dishes.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

*HELL...I would marry him....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *HELL...I would marry him....*


*Who's going to be the mommy...... ??? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Who's going to be the mommy...... ??? *


*we will adopt........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

No way ... Im taken....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *we will adopt........*











*I've arrived... break out the weed.... fuck cigars....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

China Cat has my heart and soul.. Its going to be till death do us part ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Adopt a putz........ oye vay...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoVBp_Cr3po


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoVBp_Cr3po


Heh, heh.... *chortle*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Its more like this .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoe5DI9N58


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoVBp_Cr3po


I dont give a FUCK.. weed. haha check it out. guaranteed laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its more like this .....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoe5DI9N58


*awwwwwwww....*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its more like this .....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoe5DI9N58


Awwwwww.....

What tips said. Damn man... talk about fingers of lightning...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> I dont give a FUCK.. weed. haha check it out. guaranteed laugh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0


*everyday...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats how it is .. Ive been with her for two and a 1/2 yrs and Im still Crazy , Crazy about her .. Its amazing , Maybe one day she will marry me , She has the ring ,, The next step is the walk


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

*mystery, that was fucking hilarious.............*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats how it is .. Ive been with her for two and a 1/2 yrs and Im still Crazy , Crazy about her .. Its amazing , Maybe one day she will marry me , She has the ring ,, The next step is the walk


I've been with Gryph for over 5 years, and I'm still crazy, crazy about him. I'm so lucky! 

And so are you guys... go and kiss your lady, Vette. Do it right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

all Day Thats what i do .................. 


We need that on a bumper sticker .. get the cops scratching their heads


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I've been with Gryph for over 5 years, and I'm still crazy, crazy about him. I'm so lucky!
> 
> And so are you guys... go and kiss your lady, Vette. Do it right now.



I wish ,, She is downstairs entertaining her sister in law ............... A kiss always leads to getting naked ,, I dont think that would be a good thing right now .


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

damn this bubba kush got me high as a mutha


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835401]damn this bubba kush got me high as a mutha    [/quote]


a MUTHA .. How high do they get ?














Just messing with you sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

haha, for some reason, if i get high enough or smoke a strong kush/indica, it makex my jaw hurt, idk what it is


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Waaa. I can't play youtube shit well....... Its like a poorly dubbed Asian movie...*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835401]damn this bubba kush got me high as a mutha    [/quote]ooo thats awesome..Im growing bubba kush right now..and the three clones I pulled have shown roots!!!

cant wait to smoke it!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

nice, i have some Platinum Bubba kush im my AG, had some PH problmes but she is recovering!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> a MUTHA .. How high do they get ?



Six feet, three and three quarter inches. If a Mutha goes any higher, it suffers serious altitude sickness and can die.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Hellooo?????? Is anyone there?? Oh no, this is scary.

Times are cocked up again...

Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello, hello, hello, ello, ello, llo, llo, lo, lo.....

The hallways of Wake and Bake are echoing... they're dark and foreboding with everyone gone... the wind is whistling through the windows... what's that... *ping* ... oh, that was only a pin dropping. Where is everyone??? Could it be possible that they ALL got lost? Or... ... did I fall into an alternate realm where there IS no one else??...

Oh Twisty... Vette and China... Smokey... Chiceh... Hester... ... ...Why??... Why has this happened???

WHYYYYYY?????? YYYYY, YYYY, yyyy, yyyy, yy, yy???


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Good Morning .................... Im getting ready to fire up a bowl......... Cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

Mornin sunshines.... foggy here and 61 deg. brrrr. 

So I go down to the one and only store within 25 miles of my properties and Shan the owner (from Ceylon, he is superkewl) informs me he is out of gauzes. A thousand pardons he says with a sly smile. He knows he can have fun with me....  So, I'm twisting this morning..... 

Waiting on the sun to try and snap a few good pics....



out.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Korvette, CrackerJax...   Oh man, I'm glad to see you two.  What happened to everyone? I've been wandering around for ages, and apart from Wikid, you two are the first I've found. 

I'm so glad you didn't disappear into a vortex...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

BWIP *^*(&%& I'm back from the Vortex  Hey PH..... oh it's vaca time for some and back to work for others AFTER a vaca, which means they are walking around in a hazey daze with one finger unaccounted for, and no cap on the toothpaste. It's MONDAY after a HOLIDAY 



woohoo!!!


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL .. Its going to be another decent day here today , Mid to upper 40's .. I'll take it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Present and accounted for , what's up Pho3nix? Ready for a wake and bake ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

There is something about the 40's that is very nice. Good snap in the air but still fairly friendly. Almost a small promisory note from nature that she won't f*ck with you too badly on that day. Take it all in....it's the 40's......walkin weather.



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

The 40's is like summer compared to the teens we have been getting ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hello.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats up Twisty .. whats the good word ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

The 40's was nice since it came on the heels of below zero weather.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*What a useless bunch of..... I see the great time repair lasted less then 12 hours..I'm back to using south African time... *


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> BWIP *^*(&%& I'm back from the Vortex  Hey PH..... oh it's vaca time for some and back to work for others AFTER a vaca, which means they are walking around in a hazey daze with one finger unaccounted for, and no cap on the toothpaste. It's MONDAY after a HOLIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must have forgotten their towel... a towel is a necessity when travelling, you know... 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Present and accounted for , what's up Pho3nix? Ready for a wake and bake ?


Mornin' hester. 
I think there was a glitch again... I couldn't log on for a while earlier, and now my times are out and the posts are all mixed up... and I couldn't find anyone. It was scawy... 
Been baking all day... ah fuckit... why not... one more won't hurt...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

What color does a smurf turn when you choke it .?


I woke up 4 times to pee last night .. It had to be the worst night of sleeping in a good while


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hey vette, miss, cracker...and lets not forget poor ph03nix prattling around alone by herself...... Hee hee.. I was doing that last night... not a freak to be seen.....
shit I looked in the mirror and saw more straight people.... quick buzzman... to the xanax bowl.... not as good a frosties & smoke, but it'll do in a pinch..... 
Does fuck up my spelling the next day though.........
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

I noticed that posts are popping in at random again. Crazy stuff here, maybe it because I'm not high, let me hit this  and maybe things will straighten up. 

Here's a statistic for you 1 out of 3 reckless drivers use marijuana, that means 2 out of 3 reckless drivers aren't high. Get more people high, ergo, you'll have less reckless drivers.......


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What color does a smurf turn when you choke it .?


Purple... trust me, I know.
I'm not saying any more on that subject.



korvette1977 said:


> I woke up 4 times to pee last night .. It had to be the worst night of sleeping in a good while


You're not pregnant, are you?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning Twisty...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Purple... trust me, I know.
> I'm not saying any more on that subject.
> 
> 
> ...




No I have bladder issues ,, They thought my prostate was screwed ,But it is fine .. I have this .. I need to have surgery but Im too scared 

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001271.htm#Symptoms

When I was a Baby i had it done .. They wanna stick a camera up the hole of my penis and they want me to be awake while they do it .. I told the Dr he is going to get hurt if they dont put me under .. so I take flowmax and suffer by waking up 2-4 times a night


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL, purple, that question got me too. Pho3nix, have you been running around in the bush choking smurfs again? 

Hey Twisty, if the US tries to draft people, I'm sending you some young adults. They can get jobs and pay all your bills for you as rent. They'll be good for chores too. We were talking about it last night, I was like, "fuck that draft, I'll send you all to Twisty's house" .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Or.... waaaa !!! get your filthy hands of my willy............. (at night at least)... Nooooo not you china..... damn... shot myself in both feet........ stupid flomax....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm just not The type whom will throw themselves on the table whip out my cock and let a guy stick a camera up my cock to see whats going on,, Knock me out and do what needs to be done ,, Dont torture me and make me be awake


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No I have bladder issues ,, They thought my prostate was screwed ,But it is fine .. I have this .. I need to have surgery but Im too scared
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001271.htm#Symptoms
> 
> When I was a Baby i had it done .. They wanna stick a camera up the hole of my penis and they want me to be awake while they do it .. I told the Dr he is going to get hurt if they dont put me under .. so I take flowmax and suffer by waking up 2-4 times a night


*Damn vette..I just read that and when I had my bike accident I got my pelvis caught on handlebars and the bars bent right around.. thats one of the probable causes of groinatroid boo boo.... thats what popped my hip out, the handle bar was in a complete closed circle.. BPH..... 

cool..!!
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Why do they want you to be awake? Are they going to give you any sedative at all? My hubby had a heart cath done, they start at your groin and snake a camera up into your heart, he had to be awake for that shit too, but they gave him stuff so he couldn't feel it and stuff to keep him calm.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

So your gonna pass up the unique opportunity of having something slipped up your wanker? 

You'll do it eventually, right? Post the VID.... You TUBE!! Literally....


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning..............Oh man I need to wake up......

I spent this whole weekend watching Weeds. First I rented Season 1 and then I ended up going back and getting Season 2 and 3.... I feel like I wasted a whole weekend, I did....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why do they want you to be awake? Are they going to give you any sedative at all? My hubby had a heart cath done, they start at your groin and snake a camera up into your heart, he had to be awake for that shit too, but they gave him stuff so he couldn't feel it and stuff to keep him calm.



Cause they fill your bladder with water and I need to tell them when i feel ""FULL"" Im just a chicken thats all plain and simple .. I dont deny it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

I had to have an ultrasound done once where they fill your bladder. They fill it full and then cap you off somehow so you can't leak, then they stick you in the hallway for 30 fucking minutes waiting in line for your test. That shit hurt like hell and I bitched the whole damn time. 

OK, you have a free pass from me, now I understand..........

Hey Sunny, the first season of weeds was great, by season 3, you are just wasting time........ "I'd like a little more weed in my Weeds please"


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 28, 2008)

Good morning bakers! Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
Santa got the old man seeds. And a new grow begins.

Peace


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

I just posted in another thread ..and my post ened up in the middle of the thread, I quoted a guy and my post is before his .. WTF ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah. I answered someone earlier and my answer came in before what he said. I thought smoking bongs would make it stop, help me concentrate all our bong smoking power on fixing it. 

Is China doing better today? I'm sorry I forgot to ask about her earlier.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I had to have an ultrasound done once where they fill your bladder. They fill it full and then cap you off somehow so you can't leak, then they stick you in the hallway for 30 fucking minutes waiting in line for your test. That shit hurt like hell and I bitched the whole damn time.
> 
> OK, you have a free pass from me, now I understand..........
> 
> Hey Sunny, the first season of weeds was great, by season 3, you are just wasting time........ "I'd like a little more weed in my Weeds please"


Yeah Season 1 really had me going! Then Season 2 was just okay....Season 3 I haven't quite finished, but, I was thinking the same thing...MORE WEED please. I like it when they show the grow room and the hydro. I will finish out Season 3, but, I agree....More Weed please...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*My 1st two hip ops no cath.. but because of budget cuts they cath now... shit they stand me up and I say I've got to piss and the nurse says OK.. piss... you've got a cath... what freaked me out is that they get up up to move around, and if I'd have fallen forward I would have hit head on bowl... so I said take it out... (how the fuck am I supposed to make my joint escape, attached by the gibblets)..well as one of my last posts said 4 hours later twisty was a twisting at the ambulance bay... stupid pecker leash.... and just who the fuck invented that....!!!... probably enema guy..ran out of cucumbers...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yeah. I answered someone earlier and my answer came in before what he said. I thought smoking bongs would make it stop, help me concentrate all our bong smoking power on fixing it.
> 
> Is China doing better today? I'm sorry I forgot to ask about her earlier.



I would say she is 80-90% better ,, She is doing pretty good I would say .. My kids have her hands full.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

It's going to be a let down, and what was with the olsen twin being in weeds, I hate them. More weed and less olsen twins. I think I've quit the show, the way that last season ended, weed free no doubt. I give up. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah Season 1 really had me going! Then Season 2 was just okay....Season 3 I haven't quite finished, but, I was thinking the same thing...MORE WEED please. I like it when they show the grow room and the hydro. I will finish out Season 3, but, I agree....More Weed please...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

My stepson is down here and coming for a visit...He moved to Orlando, don't know why. I am glad I don't have to work today, I am going to 'drug proof' my house and wait for the lil tyke to get here...Rick is going to freak the fuck out when he gets home...The birds did a number to the house and junior will be here....he is going to freak out!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's going to be a let down, and what was with the olsen twin being in weeds, I hate them. More weed and less olsen twins. I think I've quit the show, the way that last season ended, weed free no doubt. I give up.


What a shame, that show had potential.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

Road to recovery can have kid pot holes 


here's a pic I just snapped this morn....enjoy.


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunny have you seen "The House Bunny" yet? It's pretty funny, even my son was laughing during it and it's a total chick flick. Check that one out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Road to recovery can have kid pot holes
> 
> 
> here's a pic I just snapped this morn....enjoy.
> ...


Nice! Do you live on the Gulf or Atlantic?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny have you seen "The House Bunny" yet? It's pretty funny, even my son was laughing during it and it's a total chick flick. Check that one out.


Will do! I got this DVD recorder for Christmas. It is pretty cool, I go to Blockbuster and rent a flick and then I record it onto a dvd for my collection. I will def. get that movie, thanks!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning RIU !,time to wake n bake on my first vacation day !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the Transformer movie too. It's pretty entertaining, especially the part about the Dad and the lawn.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nice! Do you live on the Gulf or Atlantic?


Well, I have lived on the west coast (great times), I'm on the altlantic side now... got tired of the beach scene and moved inland and bought acreage, it suits me better. No tourists....shhhhh.



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Where do you live? I feel the need to tour......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 28, 2008)

I am on the West Coast. I am right around the corner from Boca Grande.....very nice here, but, toooooo many old farts.....There is always a trade off, the beauty of this place makes it worth it, for me anyways....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Im a cranky fucker today ,, I think ""That time of the month "' is near ,, I feel bloated and pissy, I dont feel pretty , all I wanna do is sleep..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 28, 2008)

If they call it 'tourist season', why can't you shoot them?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL @ Puff.......

Well Vette, put on a nice dress, fix your hair and maybe some lipstick will help you feel more pretty. The pearls always look nice on you.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just posted in another thread ..and my post ened up in the middle of the thread, I quoted a guy and my post is before his .. WTF ...


Don't you ever listen? You are a male, aren't you?? What were hester and I talking about earlier??? ... EVERYTHING'S FUCKED UP AGAIN, MAN!  
Or is this another twilight zone moment... did that post come from the future????



korvette1977 said:


> Im a cranky fucker today ,, I think ""That time of the month "' is near ,, I feel bloated and pissy, I dont feel pretty , all I wanna do is sleep..


Whoops! Sorry Lovey, I didn't mean any of that...  ... and I think you're beautiful. 



CrackerJax said:


> Road to recovery can have kid pot holes
> 
> 
> here's a pic I just snapped this morn....enjoy.
> ...


Nice pics... I like the other one too.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 29, 2008)

ANd a heating pad for the cramps.....

I am smokeless till lunchtime. THAT makes me cranky.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Seriously though Vette, you should just grin and bear it... you know you should.

Everyone's afraid of medical procedures, at least a little bit... but most of them are glad they've had it done afterwards.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

*Yeah..I'm doing the heating pad in the tub later....... Jail guy called...so you got any smoke ??...who the fuck does he think I am... smokes -R -US... I hope they're serving turkey at the shelter for new years...cause thats where he'll be .... asshole... 
sorry .. mini rant..
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

morning everyone...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Morning Smokey...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Seriously though Vette, you should just grin and bear it... you know you should.
> 
> Everyone's afraid of medical procedures, at least a little bit... but most of them are glad they've had it done afterwards.


*Thats true.. I've had cameras stuck where cameras shouldn't be stuck... Up the ... you get a 10mg IV valium shot.. nice dreamy trip..problem is the Co2 they use to inflate you to get a better look... hurts coming out..I tried to save it for my plants , but alas, my driver got the main event(tee hee).... Camera going down and they spray your throat with a coke ether tasting numb juice... no sweat....... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

good morning ph03nix. 

So how is everyone's "bowl o' chronic" this morning..

Im smoking some white rhino, and hash....hopefully I will go back to sleep.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 29, 2008)

Burnin some resin, but it ain't doin much good.

How the holy hell do I post a youtube video?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats true.. I've had cameras stuck where cameras shouldn't be stuck... Up the ... you get a 10mg IV valium shot.. nice dreamy trip..problem is the Co2 they use to inflate you to get a better look... hurts coming out..I tried to save it for my plants , but alas, my driver got the main event(tee hee).... Camera going down and they spray your throat with a coke ether tasting numb juice... no sweat....... *


I've never really had much of a problem... but I'm a big sook... 'ow, my toe's broken... waaah'. I'd rather fix the fault and forget about it.



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning ph03nix.
> 
> So how is everyone's "bowl o' chronic" this morning..
> 
> Im smoking some white rhino, and hash....hopefully I will go back to sleep.


 Nice and full, thank you...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Burnin some resin, but it ain't doin much good.
> 
> How the holy hell do I post a youtube video?


Blech!! I hate that... I'd gladly give you some if I could puff. We've got some nice big chunky red hairy stuff (??) at the mo. 

Copy the embed thingy over the right of the video. Paste that into your reply and then surround it with [ youtube ] at the front and [ /youtube ] at the end.

 (take the spaces out of the brackets though.)


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanx, Phoenix, you're a doll.

I'm tryin, all I get is a link. Grrr.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

here Puff, this one's for you


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

make sure there are no spaces [utube]sjsjs[/utube]


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Thanx, Phoenix, you're a doll.
> 
> I'm tryin, all I get is a link. Grrr.


Are you posting it into the reply box? Did you take the spaces out of the youtube brackets?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanx MissH, computer screen shotgun better than nuttin (or resin, for that matter.)

Tried again, this time I got a blank page. Fuck this.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

No never give up, you MUST win the battle.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I guess it's a safe assumption you don't grow Puff...... 13 mason jars here  ..... sorry...too soon?



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

I think Puff is thinking about growing. I have no mason jars, but I hope by next year I will.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Puff,
This is Gryphonn channelling through ph03nix again...

1: On the Youtube page that you want to link to, there are two options on the right of the video (usually). One is 'URL', the other 'embed'. You want to copy the 'embed' code. Click in the window with the code and copy it (CTRL + C when the text is hilighted).

2: In the reply to the post in RIU, paste the code in. It should look something like this:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KuUy6tuyBw0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KuUy6tuyBw0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

3: At the start of the embed code, type youtube and surround it in square brackets [ ]. At the end of the embed code, repeat the youtube in brackets, but put a slash / in front of 'youtube'.

Now, preview the post and it should show the video...

Some videos won't work if embedding is disabled.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

I need some Sun and white sand beach's and blue water with a tropical cocktail with a little umbrella


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

sounds like you need to go to kauai


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 29, 2008)

just burped mason jars. good morning nice people! ummm I love sensi star in the morning


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2008)

I love the burp.... I've got one that smells like buttered popcorn 




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

How long does it take yours to stop having that awful hay smell? Some that I grew always had a slight odor of that and never did smell like stuff that you buy. I want bag appeal.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> sounds like you need to go to kauai




Sounds like a plan ,,Pick me up in an hr ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

i'll send the pvt jet


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i'll send the pvt jet



Sweet .. see ya in 4 hrs then...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm right between you two, can the jet stop off real quick for me?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 29, 2008)

I am happy I have yet to expierience this hay smell I keep hearing about. Although, this has only been my first harvest. It smells danky though from the begining and just keeps getting better every day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL Miss wants to escape too..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

jet seats 14


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

My family members are busy driving me insane, they aren't invited. Well maybe hubby can come, he behaves most of the time


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

I need two seats .. for China and I .............. No luggage I'll buy whatever we need there


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be taking luggage, but not a whole lot. 2 seats for me also.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Thanx MissH, computer screen shotgun better than nuttin (or resin, for that matter.)
> 
> Tried again, this time I got a blank page. Fuck this.


*Welcome to my world..... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'll be taking luggage, but not a whole lot. 2 seats for me also.


*don't forget that twisty sized trunk that keeps mumbling..........
Wrong side up assholes.........  
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Twisty, you don't have to hide in a trunk, you can have a whole seat to yourself.


I think I'm going to go whip up some waffles. Waffles anyone? They're not that frozen crap either.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

I guess twisty aint bringing his girlfriend ,,, 

By the way Twisty .. Is she holding air now ? I hope that glue helped


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

It's best to put duct tape over the glue while it's still wet, kind of a double seal thing.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, you don't have to hide in a trunk, you can have a whole seat to yourself.
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go whip up some waffles. Waffles anyone? They're not that frozen crap either.


*Damn... I left the lock combination in my other pants...... Achmed the dead twisty.... in a box........*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried this
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aizz0o9fPWU&eurl=http://messaging.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=mail.readmessage&userID=106252087&type=Inbox&messageID=33742&feature=player_embedded[/youtube] and this [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aizz0o9fPWU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aizz0o9fPWU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
and that is with the brackets with no spaces. I am getting really aggravated, and I am already without weed. Fuck me running, I gotta go. (And I am just in the mood for a bell tower and an M-16)


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

twisty can ride shotgun with me..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

puff....are you tryin to embed a youtube vid???


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Dec 29, 2008)

<growling> Not anymore....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess twisty aint bringing his girlfriend ,,,
> 
> By the way Twisty .. Is she holding air now ? I hope that glue helped







*Seems to have worked....*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Hi Puff,
> This is Gryphonn channelling through ph03nix again...
> 
> 1: On the Youtube page that you want to link to, there are two options on the right of the video (usually). One is 'URL', the other 'embed'. You want to copy the 'embed' code. Click in the window with the code and copy it (CTRL + C when the text is hilighted).
> ...


There you go, in case you missed it....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*morning bakers...I took this picture this morning..*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

thats pretty badass tips...


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...I took this picture this morning..*


Where do you live? I love the scenery.. Seems like it would be perfect for going out n toking it up with a hoodie on ..

WAKE N BAKE TIMMEEE!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

Morning everyone, i DO NOT want to do bac to work


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Where do you live? I love the scenery.. Seems like it would be perfect for going out n toking it up with a hoodie on ..
> 
> WAKE N BAKE TIMMEEE!!!


*tennessee...it was 75 degrees yesterday and then went down to 25 degrees last night, so the fog froze on everything....pretty cool*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 29, 2008)

haha really? My cousin lives in nashville.. haha looks like its out of the country or somethin.

Im in indiana, Ill have to take some pics of the snow scenery soon.
It was -1 3 days ago. Jumped to 50 2 days ago. N now its chillin around 40

How does fog freeze? hmm interesting


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> haha really? My cousin lives in nashville.. haha looks like its out of the country or somethin.
> 
> Im in indiana, Ill have to take some pics of the snow scenery soon.
> It was -1 3 days ago. Jumped to 50 2 days ago. N now its chillin around 40
> ...


*i'm 40 miles from nashville, I live in the country...*
*I have family in indiana...tell city.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

what a hoo???


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*who a whoooooo?*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *i'm 40 miles from nashville, I live in the country...*
> *I have family in indiana...tell city.*


The "country" looks pretty relaxing to me from what your showing lol

Im not sure where tell city is.. Is it southern indiana like by indianapolis.. Im in northwest indiana.. 30 mins from chicago


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> The "country" looks pretty relaxing to me from what your showing lol
> 
> Im not sure where tell city is.. Is it southern indiana like by indianapolis.. Im in northwest indiana.. 30 mins from chicago


*yes...southern in diana....*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Lol you gotta be pretty blazed to come out and type some stuff like that


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Lol you gotta be pretty blazed to come out and type some stuff like that



when your high it make you do some weird things  kjgkjgfkjdsgffbdhjfgufniwyhgfyuhfsdbf fn woohohodhaodakbm,na ambfhjabvgdfm,nzbfmn cm cm,a dhaahahahahahah .kfbsdmhbkjfbskjfnKJFnkjnfkjafuiachDSfkjn chYBe ghhdnd3786tfr21ue1 tychier gc2DH0CZ4TRYUC3BTWFDGYSDSACbvB 8WFCN3ERDGTSACXE TC3CN19BC1D=GVCTWGDJSHFDVJGSdwDU SEE LIKE THATR ,ABAJHDGAKLJDGASHLJDGAJDGGDLHDLKJHGLJHGw
ukfnlJFN;LASNDFLKASFBN,A


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bonnaroo is the place to be in June ................. Be there or miss out on a party that last's just about a week


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*did someone say "party" ?? will there be pie??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh yes Lots of Pie


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh yes Lots of Pie


better be "Saw" style...

Oh yes....There will be Pie...

*smashes cherry pie to look bloody on screen*
there...will....be...pie...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> better be "Saw" style...
> 
> Oh yes....There will be Pie...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

hey korvette1977 you been on here a long time i was wondering if you ever seen someone grow out in the wild ??? i meen like i have a mountian i go visit every year sometimes two or three times and i been wanting to grow wild...... been looking for something with maybe a little info since i will be just planting and walking away then going back in one month maybe two depending on how gas gets in summer! so i know theres factors i have to take in for the grow like water near by and light getting threw the trees .............ill be going up as soon as the snow melts if not a little before


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hey korvette1977 you been on here a long time i was wondering if you ever seen someone grow out in the wild ??? i meen like i have a mountian i go visit every year sometimes two or three times and i been wanting to grow wild...... been looking for something with maybe a little info since i will be just planting and walking away then going back in one month maybe two depending on how gas gets in summer! so i know theres factors i have to take in for the grow like water near by and light getting threw the trees .............ill be going up as soon as the snow melts if not a little before


Lots of outdoor wild grows go on .. Look in outdoor growing and go a few pages deep and look at threads,,,, There are tons of em


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hey korvette1977 you been on here a long time i was wondering if you ever seen someone grow out in the wild ??? i meen like i have a mountian i go visit every year sometimes two or three times and i been wanting to grow wild...... been looking for something with maybe a little info since i will be just planting and walking away then going back in one month maybe two depending on how gas gets in summer! so i know theres factors i have to take in for the grow like water near by and light getting threw the trees .............ill be going up as soon as the snow melts if not a little before


*search browndirtwarrior on youtube...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey people im wake and baking finally.... To feel normal again.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Dinner is over, break and bake,


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

It is 10:39 eastern time and I wanted to stop in to say "hello" and send my love to everyone. 

Tomorrow is a week since surgery and I am wiped out. I am hoping the Dr. gives me a good report tomorrow and all will be fine. I'm feeling pretty good health wise.... recovery is going "so far so good!" I have Vette's kids on"snot report" and when I flush out my nose we talk about how things look. LOL.... I know when they are teenagers they are going to hate me.... but for now... snots are still funny. 

Vette's kids have me wiped out. They keep me very busy and I don't seem to have a second of down time. They are great kids..... I love them very much. That being said.... they are leaving on Wed. and I can't wait to have my time to relax. I feel terrible saying that.... because I would keep them in a heartbeat. Things would have to change with the living situation... as I type I have the two girls next to me in our king bed and he is sleeping with his son next to us in a queen bed.  I miss sleeping with my sweetie next to me. Some day we will get things figured out but for now... it is what it is.  He is close enough I could throw a pillow at him... but I need a hug.

Oh well... didn't mean to come in and complain.... Life is Good and things are getting better. I completely respect all the parents out there.... it is a full time job with no benefits except those priceless moments when they look at you and say sweet things. Kudos to all my friends with children..... may you be blessed with many sweet moments. 

Two quick cute things...... Vette's youngest daughter asked me if we were getting married soon.... I told her I wasn't sure but we would let her know. She said... YES!!!! just like the movie you'll be my step mom. (I want to know when I will look like Julia Roberts)  And then she asked me when she was going to get my engagement ring.

Second quick story..... Vette's middle child... a girl who I couldn't love more if she was my own.... I think she is feeling my frustrations.... she is sleeping and tooting up a storm. I guess she know I miss her father being next to me so she thought she would make up in the gas department. LMAO..... she is just like her father. And just as cute..... they both have dreamy ocean blue eyes. 

Thanks for listening.... and thanks for asking about me and checking in on me. I feel the love and health vibe you are sending out....I love you all and we'll fill you in on the Dr. report tomorrow. 

Have a great wake and bake..... and a wonderful day.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

China, nice to see you kicking around here.  glad you're feeling better.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It is 10:39 eastern time and I wanted to stop in to say "hello" and send my love to everyone.
> 
> Have a great wake and bake..... and a wonderful day.


Good to see you China.... we're all missing you. 

Hey, I love the av..... you don't want to sell that Kombi, do you?


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks!

I finally got my hands on my computer.... the kids have first dibs while they are here. 

Thought I would write an update... while I could. 

Isn't it nice that things are so peaceful at this time of the night.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Good to see you China.... we're all missing you.
> 
> Hey, I love the av..... you don't want to sell that Kombi, do you?


Kombi? Sorry.... lost you there. Are you talking about the VW?

It is great to see you too.....

thought I would sneak in and out.... I'm glad someone is here to say hello to.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

There's no sneaking around here


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Kombi? Sorry.... lost you there. Are you talking about the VW?
> 
> It is great to see you too.....
> 
> thought I would sneak in and out.... I'm glad someone is here to say hello to.


Yep, the VW... Kombi is the model name for the VW van here in Aus... What do you guys call it? We're looking for one of them... that's a flash one there.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> There's no sneaking around here


LOL.... I know. 

That is okay though... like I said... I didn't think I would have anyone to chat with.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Yep, the VW... Kombi is the model name for the VW van here in Aus... What do you guys call it? We're looking for one of them... that's a flash one there.


Funny thing.... I do have one sitting in my drive way.  Needs a new battery and exhaust work... but otherwise it is in good condition.

It is my ex - husbands and I am just storing it for him.... He is gone over 3 years and I keep trying to get him to pick it up. It is a 74 or 76 pop top camper. Not sure what the model name of his is. I'll have to get pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Just checked.... it is a westfalia.. I think.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Funny thing.... I do have one sitting in my drive way.  Needs a new battery and exhaust work... but otherwise it is in good condition.
> 
> It is my ex - husbands and I am just storing it for him.... He is gone over 3 years and I keep trying to get him to pick it up. It is a 74 or 76 pop top camper. Not sure what the model name of his is. I'll have to get pictures up tomorrow.


Oh, please don't tell me that it's a split-screen...... I wonder how much shipping containers cost these days??........


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry to post and run.... but If I don't get some sleep tonight.... I am going to be in Hades tomorrow. 

Sweet dreams and happy days to all!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Oh, please don't tell me that it's a split-screen...... I wonder how much shipping containers cost these days??........


Split screen...... explain more.... I really do not know a lot about these campers. Let me look for a picture. BRB


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

...... means the front windscreen has a division down the middle...... two front windows...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

like this......


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> ...... means the front windscreen has a division down the middle...... two front windows...


Just sent you a pm.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Yours would look like this, yes??







I don't think they had a split windscreen...

Now, you don't worry any more about it. Go to bed and get better.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Yours would look like this, yes??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, here is one of the pictures:http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2008-12-23


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice one, it's a puzzle, how bad do you really want to see it. LOL


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Just replied...


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, that is what ours looks like.

I sent two pictures via email.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Nice one, it's a puzzle, how bad do you really want to see it. LOL


I just do not like to post pictures and the only ones I had, had one of Vette's kids in and the other had the license plate posted. lol

So I emailed them.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

Got 'em... That's a cool kombi. What a shame it's going to waste. Sell it on eBay... that'll teach him for leaving it there...

Oh my China, what a nice barn you have...... Your place looks beautiful.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Got 'em... That's a cool kombi. What a shame it's going to waste. Sell it on eBay... that'll teach him for leaving it there...
> 
> Oh my China, what a nice barn you have...... Your place looks beautiful.


Thank you.... it is very cute in a country sort of way. I have been here 11 years and own about an acre. I also will hopefully have the chance to buy a few more acres attached to the land. 

It is home. As soon as Vette was at my house he said he was never leaving.... this feels like home.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Also.... if all goes well.... within 10 years it is mine. 

We'll chat more tomorrow.... or at least I know that I will have the computer back on Wed. .... when the kids leave. 

Sweet dreams..... have a great day ph03nix! Send love to the other half. 

Miss... get some sleep sweetie..... vette will be on in the am and needs his wake and bake buddies.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

I LOVE country... except for the music.... 

I sort of hope to have a little patch of country like that myself one day... if not, I hope I can just travel and see as much of it as I can...

Aaaah nature.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I LOVE country... except for the music....
> 
> I sort of hope to have a little patch of country like that myself one day... if not, I hope I can just travel and see as much of it as I can...
> 
> Aaaah nature.....


Country music.....


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

... and worse....... Western Music........ 


"Oh, we got BOTH types here... Country AND Western..."

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r0iDk_SRKcU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r0iDk_SRKcU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Country music.....


*this country.....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSS_nZUm_Do


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this country.....*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSS_nZUm_Do


Yep, that's country.... Sorry tips, but I couldn't make it past the first line...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*this is one of my favorite country songs..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rf4HSTGP3I


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is one of my favorite country songs..*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rf4HSTGP3I



Ph03nix said I should look at the other one. She is too scared to look at this. I'm not touching either of 'em...

But...I'll see your two country's and raise you a couple of psychadelics...

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gFtsdtv-4zM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gFtsdtv-4zM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOErZuzZpS8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOErZuzZpS8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]

Wake and bake in 3.5 hours and counting...


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

Just found this high security OS does not support my sound card.lol
 Any one out there using linux? Is this new rollitup interface allowing to give rep+ I can not find the button?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



OMG I cant wake up.................... 


Good morning ....................


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe ypu can answer this. Any one out there using linux? Is this new rollitup interface allowing to give rep+ I can not find the button?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

smoking a bowl.... Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> maybe ypu can answer this. Any one out there using linux? Is this new rollitup interface allowing to give rep+ I can not find the button?


I am not, but, you can change it back to the old skin...
https://www.rollitup.org/1830865-post29.html

Morning everyone!

Wake n BAAAAAAKE!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2008)

Good Morning Wake N Bakes ... foggy and 61deg's. Had two big Barred Owls come hunting through the oak hammock yesterday. Silent but oh so deadly...they announced themselves and proceeded to pummel two birds leaving two rings of feathers and nothing more on the ground as a reminder of their prowess. Feather circles....hmmm UFO Owls? out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Good morning everyone, my eyes are bleary today. Tomorrow is new years eve. Everyone got big plans? (not me, staying home, don't even know if I'll stay awake until midnight) 

Wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

For New Years Eve we are staying home .. swapping some bodily fluids and getting some sleep... Bring in the New Year with a bang and a bowl..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

now im awake aww perfect way to wake up ............welll gooooooood mmooooorrrrnniiinnnggggg RIU.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2008)

I have built a cocoon so when they stop the clocks for one second to realign the time variance with the earth, I can climb in at the right moment and go into suspended animation. I want to be The Master Cylinder..... out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

A boot knockin new years! Sounds like Vette's got his plans ironed out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> A boot knockin new years! Sounds like Vette's got his plans ironed out.



My kids have been here ,,I have not had any lovins in a few days .. Im more than ready.. as of noon today the countdown is on ( they go home tomorrow at noon)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Good Morning Wake N Bakes ... foggy and 61deg's. Had two big Barred Owls come hunting through the oak hammock yesterday. Silent but oh so deadly...they announced themselves and proceeded to pummel two birds leaving two rings of feathers and nothing more on the ground as a reminder of their prowess. Feather circles....hmmm UFO Owls? out.


I had a hawk swoop down and try to take my Amazon right off my shoulder last week. If my bird wasn't on a leash she would of been a goner! I had to punch the hawk in his side to get him to leave!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Our kids always lived here, we used to wake up at 2 am for sex. No privacy or alone time around here.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

wooooo hooooo yea new years woooo hooooo blaze the bowls shoot the shots its party time  !!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

lmao i was just thinking that......i had my first son this year and now im thinking like you all.... better get the love now before hes running around and trying to sleep with us oh well thats life ill be looking forward to it many great years to come


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had a hawk swoop down and try to take my Amazon right off my shoulder last week. If my bird wasn't on a leash she would of been a goner! I had to punch the hawk in his side to get him to leave!


 Yes, that's how I lost my pet Rooster years ago. It all happens so quickly...glad to hear you were right there or....gulp. Hawk buffet. out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, that's how I lost my pet Rooster years ago. It all happens so quickly...glad to hear you were right there or....gulp. Hawk buffet. out.


Yeah, I read about your rooster somewhere out here...He/she sounded really cool....sorry
I heard that this stuff happens, but, I didn't think it really did...IT DOES
What amazed me was the power of that hawk, very powerful. I was starting to think I was going to lose the battle! I won though!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

Roosters are male aren't they? Ooooops....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

That's pretty scary Sunny. Those hawks can really tear you up, I'm glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Our kids always lived here, we used to wake up at 2 am for sex. No privacy or alone time around here.



Yea but once im asleep Im not getting up..

Our Bedroom is an upstairs loft.. there is NO DOORS ... so It makes it rough,, and I wont even Take the chance of getting caught.. Only 28 more hours .. Then I'll be Balls deep....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's pretty scary Sunny. Those hawks can really tear you up, I'm glad you weren't hurt.


Morning Miss!
I was scared, I didn't get hurt but Wilma did. She is okay but it could of been bad....I guess never under estimate the powers of nature.....

How is your grow doing?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

I took new pics of my grow yesterday, they're on my thread. My Sun plant showed me pistals on Christmas morning, what a wonderful gift !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I took new pics of my grow yesterday, they're on my thread. My Sun plant showed me pistals on Christmas morning, what a wonderful gift !!!


Awww, too cool! I will check it out now!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2008)

Roosters are male yes... He was a LARGE Rooster so I never thought he would be taken by a hawk. I never saw that hawk but my neighbor told me after I disclosed my horrible loss. Ol' Noah (nice old guy) said it was the bifggest hawk he had seen in a long long time and the hawk hung out on the far fence line for three days he said......waiting for the right moment. BASTARD!!! It all became clear to us ... after. All these years later I still have people ask about him....... he left an impression. Of course how I got him and raised him.....well that's a story for another time  ...... out.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 29, 2008)

Morning all!! Only an hour and 15 minutes til New Years Eve!!

Well, today was pretty hot. We got to 37C (98.6F) this afternoon at about 4pm. The weather geek 'Apparent Temperature', or what the heat 'feels like' was 38.6C (101.5). Humidity was in the mid 50's to high 60's.

It's still 27.5C (81.5) with 86% humidity at nearly 11pm. It feels like 34C...
For you weather nuts, the dewpoint is 24.9C (77F)

Yes, it is getting hot now. The worst part about this time of year is waiting for the afternoon storms to cool the place down a little, but they are all happening in the south. Nothing up here for over a week now, except some rain a few days ago.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey gryph, do you and pho3nix have good plans for ringing in the new year? What kind of celebration do you have over there?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

What are you folks eating for new years ? any big meals ? 


I would love to have some seafood but China dont like anything from the sea, and I feel bad making her smell it if Im cooking it at home ,, I could go for some good pasta smothered with shrimp, scallops, clams, mussels , Squid, and some crablegs ..MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM witha real good homemade gravy .. wheres the bread,,,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't decided about food yet. We'll most likely have just regular dinner, but I'll whip up some good munchies. We always make indoor smores, I'd love to make another sheet cake, but I don't really need to be eating it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

We are doing NY Strip Steaks on the grill.. I will enjoy it .. Throw some Montreal seasoning on em... MMMMMmmmmm Good


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

We usually have a party and I always make the same spread....BBQ Meatballs, Cheese and meat fondue, jumbo steamed shrimp, crab spread, assortment of hot and cold dips....I do love New Years food! This year it will be me and the birds and my other critters....and my biggest critter, my bro n law....lol!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

It's just going to be us and maybe our daughters friend. ( I can't say boyfriend, because she insists he's not her boyfriend, even though the guy is so in love with her he'd set his own head on fire if she asked him too).


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We are doing NY Strip Steaks on the grill.. I will enjoy it .. Throw some Montreal seasoning on em... MMMMMmmmmm Good


Is there a Montreal steak or New York seasoning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im really ok with Staying home with China and having a nice quiet evening.. I used to HAVE to go out and get all fucked up.. But I guess that getting old is really setting in on me . I just cant bring myself to go out to a club or somewhere and Chance that drive home ,, Its just not worth it .. One thing for sure is that I'll be spending it with My Best Friend ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> Is there a Montreal steak or New York seasoning?



I dont think so ,, But we can invent one .. got any idea's


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

I know first thing Thursday morning I'm taking all this christmas crap down and packing it away. Can't wait to get the house back to normal and start drumming my fingers waiting for spring.


Where's Twisty this morning? Twisty, oh Twisty..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

I will wait 'till the holiday to have more buttery brownies(I forgot new years).
will have to figure out the rest of the food.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 29, 2008)

im going to bed... good morning chichi


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont think so ,, But we can invent one .. got any idea's


 No actual legal ideas.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

Rick and I were married on New Years Eve...We always joke that all the fireworks are for us. This will be the first New Years we are apart...weird....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's just going to be us and maybe our daughters friend. ( I can't say boyfriend, because she insists he's not her boyfriend, even though the guy is so in love with her he'd set his own head on fire if she asked him too).




Aint love grand ................................................................








The power of the pussy ... It will make a man do things that normally he would Never do


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Rick and I were married on New Years Eve...We always joke that all the fireworks are for us. This will be the first New Years we are apart...weird....





Well at least you can talk online .. Imagine if the net was not here yet and it just had to be letters in the mail.............. do you guys video chat ?


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 29, 2008)

Good morninng tokers. How is everyone this morning?


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Rick and I were married on New Years Eve...We always joke that all the fireworks are for us. This will be the first New Years we are apart...weird....


Forgot the damn fireworks too. Separation is hard for me also sunnysideup.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well at least you can talk online .. Imagine if the net was not here yet and it just had to be letters in the mail.............. do you guys video chat ?


Sometimes....
It is nice to have the internet. Even when he isn't online he leaves a message up so I know what is going on. I could not imagine having to do this without the internet...it makes it bearable. 
I am going to set my laptop on the kitchen table like he is here....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

But he's going to be home on the 9th, woo hoo, not too much longer Sunny.


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Good morninng tokers. How is everyone this morning?


I am remember every thing i forgot. too many brownies for the holidays


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> Forgot the damn fireworks too. Separation is hard for me also sunnysideup.


It is hard, but, it makes me feel all giddy when I know I will see him....It has made me feel like a teenager again.....but, I am ready for it to be over.
Yes, you are right, separation does suck.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Its freeking windy outside today ... whats up with that ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

is it warmer though? It was windy as hell here friday but it got up to 63F


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Absence makes the heart grow fonder ............................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> But he's going to be home on the 9th, woo hoo, not too much longer Sunny.


I know, and when I just read this^^it gave me butterflies in my belly...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

33 today ,, yesterday and the day before was real nice ,,,,,, mid 50's on sunday


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

What do you think Sharon is going to think of him?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What do you think Sharon is going to think of him?


She will pant all over him because he is a male....Ozzie will attempt to attack him, but, Sharon will be all over that shit!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

slpoopy seconds Im assuming


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

62 degrees here, but i am indoors.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

Speaking of birds....I have a very very sweet female Umbrella Cockatoo I need to find a home for. Her name is Farfey and she prefers men....Her owner died 6 months ago and she is looking for a forever home....She does not bite and is a good girl...If anyone is interested let me know. She is here in my home.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> slpoopy seconds Im assuming


Yup, she is a little egg laying slut....can a bird be a slut?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hey misshestermoffit!

*Well, the majority Aussies do what most Westerners do for New Year. We get drunk, kiss each other and then at various stages through the early hours of the morning, either pass out, get into a fight or keep drinking til the sun comes up...
The capital cities put on big parties and fireworks etc. Some of us will sit around the TV and watch the different 'ringing ins' of the New year in other countries. Others will do the church thing, or put on tinfoil hats...the usual deal.

*HOWEVER*, some of us will be doing similar things to korvette and Chinacat. WE won't have kids here tomorrow night either! 
We might even sneak our new second hand 4WD out and go for a drive out to the caves...maybe...




CrackerJax said:


> Roosters are male yes... He was a LARGE Rooster so I never thought he would be taken by a hawk. I never saw that hawk but my neighbor told me after I disclosed my horrible loss. Ol' Noah (nice old guy) said it was the bifggest hawk he had seen in a long long time and the hawk hung out on the far fence line for three days he said......waiting for the right moment. BASTARD!!! It all became clear to us ... after. All these years later I still have people ask about him....... he left an impression. Of course how I got him and raised him.....well that's a story for another time  ...... out.


Our in-laws had a dog disappear about six months ago. This was down south where we were earlier this year. This particular dog had a habit of lying in the morning sun in the paddock to get warm. She'd just lay there looking dead...
...We have Wedge Tailed Eagles here. Big buggers. They can stand 3 feet tall (as tall as a roadside guide post) and have wing spans averaging 2 to 3 metres. It so happened that a pair had been hanging around the general area for about a week or so. We suspect that 'Pearl' may have become wedgie food. She was only a small terrier size.

....TANGENTAL BRAIN DRIFT....

I was thinking of wedgies, but then thought of Sunny and Wilma...and then the Monty Python Parrot sketch popped into my head...

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4vuW6tQ0218&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4vuW6tQ0218&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


Further trivia:



> At Graham Chapman's memorial service, John Cleese began his eulogy by stating that Graham Chapman was _no more_, that he had _ceased to be_, that he had _expired_ and _gone on to meet his maker_, and so on, finally calling him an _ex-Chapman_. Cleese went on to justify his eulogy by claiming that Chapman would never have forgiven him if he had not taken the opportunity to reference the sketch.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharon is still laying eggs? She is a slutty thing isn't she  

Driving to caves, sounds cool. Do you go there a lot? 

We have hawks around here, you mostly see them along the interstate sitting in the trees. They don't glide around above town, at least I've never seen them.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sharon is still laying eggs? She is a slutty thing isn't she
> 
> Driving to caves, sounds cool. Do you go there a lot?
> 
> We have hawks around here, you mostly see them along the interstate sitting in the trees. They don't glide around above town, at least I've never seen them.


She hasn't laid any eggs since the last Shake Fest.....She will though, her and Ozzie have as much sex as 2 18year olds in love....They screw everywhere. They don't care who is watching..... Now I have another female here and Oz thinks he is the man.....not good. Want a bird? She is Sweeeet!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Gryphonn LOVED the vid!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

We've always wanted a bird, but the responsibility sounds like a lot. I already have dogs and cats and as much as we love them, we've already discussed as the number decreases we will not be replacing any of them. 

Now that the kids are grown, we don't want to be so tied to home. I wish this bird offer had come up 15 years ago, you'd have a taker then.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

On my 3rd cup of coffe and my 3rd load of laundry ,, Im a bad dad ,, The kids are eating Oreo's and dorito's for breakfast.. Its what they want ,, hey Im a cool dad,, They dont get that stuff at their house ,, their mother wont buy the snacks we all love .. what kid would pick a granola bar over some oreo's ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 29, 2008)

IT'S OFFICIAL!

Wake and Bake on new Years Eve in Australia!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with that once in a while. When we'd take our kids on mini weekend vacations, if they wanted cheeseburgers for breakfast, we'd let them have it. 





korvette1977 said:


> On my 3rd cup of coffe and my 3rd load of laundry ,, Im a bad dad ,, The kids are eating Oreo's and dorito's for breakfast.. Its what they want ,, hey Im a cool dad,, They dont get that stuff at their house ,, their mother wont buy the snacks we all love .. what kid would pick a granola bar over some oreo's ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy New Years Eve Gryphonn and Pho3nix !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

I look at it this way ,, I get to see them every other weekend , While they are with me I want them to be as happy as poss.. So if it means goodies for breakfast once in a while so be it .. Cereal Has a ton of sugar in it ,, why not just let them eat a pack of Starburst ,, Its kinda like the same thing ,,, without the corn


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sharon is still laying eggs? She is a slutty thing isn't she
> 
> Driving to caves, sounds cool. Do you go there a lot?
> 
> We have hawks around here, you mostly see them along the interstate sitting in the trees. They don't glide around above town, at least I've never seen them.


We haven't been out there since we got back up here in July. It is far too long for us two bats. The whole Limestone ridge area has an ancient, mystical feel:

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/projects/park/index.cgi?parkid=68





Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Gryphonn LOVED the vid!


Thanx Sunny! I like a lot of Monty Python. The Parrot Sketch and the Idiot Song are two of my favourites. I was in a theatre company in my early teens. This song has special meaning to me and brings back some pretty good memories:

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ry838Hym0jg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ry838Hym0jg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

My kids always ate candy for breakfast on Christmas morning. The stuff would be in their stockings so we'd let them go for it. 

Now that they're grownup they don't want sweet things for breakfast, they want real food.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Its not an everyday thing so ..Its ok...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

hello stoners.....havent slept yet....but I'll join you all in the daily wake n bake sesh


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

It's cool, got to let them enjoy their childhood, it slips away so quickly these days. 

I wish I had some of those Oreos.........





korvette1977 said:


> Well Its not an everyday thing so ..Its ok...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hello stoners.....havent slept yet....but I'll join you all in the daily wake n bake sesh


What i would give to be young again.................. Im in bed by 10 pm most nights ,, and up at 5 am ..Like clockwork


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's cool, got to let them enjoy their childhood, it slips away so quickly these days.
> 
> I wish I had some of those Oreos.........



LOL I make sure i have at least 2 packs here before they get here,,, My youngest one,,its the 1st place she goes when she gets here .. Hi dad and right to the cookies


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

oh it was a fun filled evening...

now if I could only get tired.....tomorrow is going to be even crazier


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I look at it this way ,, I get to see them every other weekend , While they are with me I want them to be as happy as poss.. So if it means goodies for breakfast once in a while so be it .. Cereal Has a ton of sugar in it ,, why not just let them eat a pack of Starburst ,, Its kinda like the same thing ,,, without the corn


That's not good parenting korvette. Kids need fibre. Give 'em a box of Lolly Gobble Bliss Bombs for breakfast. The goodness of corn with the energy of toffee:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolly_Gobble_Bliss_Bombs
[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDzkA9ntyVI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDzkA9ntyVI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> oh it was a fun filled evening...
> 
> now if I could only get tired.....tomorrow is going to be even crazier



Smoke a hunk of hash ,, You'll sleep


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lolly Gobble Bliss Bombs for breakfast......





Sorry Bro,, Never ever ever even heard of that ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

eh.....dont wanna smoke the hash....sleep is overwhelming me...Im a gonner...

Good night riu


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

me either, what is it? A lollypop or something? Got a pic?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Lolly Gobble Bliss Bombs for breakfast......
> 
> Sorry Bro,, Never ever ever even heard of that ..





misshestermoffitt said:


> me either, what is it? A lollypop or something? Got a pic?


It's butterscotch (or) caramel toffee coated popcorn, ready to eat, with crushed peanuts in the toffee coating. Very, very, very yummy. It's listed in the FDA as a drug of addiction...
Google Image link. Just the packet art...
















SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> eh.....dont wanna smoke the hash....sleep is overwhelming me...Im a gonner...
> 
> Good night riu


Night Mr smokester....


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish I had the energy to head out to a NightOwl or seven 11...

I can taste them now and I'm drooling a bit...




Gryphonn said:


> It's butterscotch (or) caramel toffee coated popcorn, ready to eat, with crushed peanuts in the toffee coating. Very, very, very yummy. It's listed in the FDA as a drug of addiction...
> Google Image link. Just the packet art...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, it's like fiddle faddle, (why do they name these snacks such stupid things?)


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh, it's like fiddle faddle, (why do they name these snacks such stupid things?)



LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh, it's like fiddle faddle, (why do they name these snacks such stupid things?)





korvette1977 said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing


...and I thought Lolly Gobble Bliss Bombs was silly!


Poppy Cock...he said poppy cock...and fiddle faddle...lolololol








Oh, our nuts are crushed...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!
> It is 10:39 eastern time and I wanted to stop in to say "hello" and send my love to everyone.
> Tomorrow is a week since surgery and I am wiped out. I am hoping the Dr. gives me a good report tomorrow and all will be fine. I'm feeling pretty good health wise.... recovery is going "so far so good!" I have Vette's kids on"snot report" and when I flush out my nose we talk about how things look. LOL.... I know when they are teenagers they are going to hate me.... but for now... snots are still funny.
> 
> ...


*Sorry I missed you China...you are one hell of a good lady.. looking after kids (even angels) is an event when well, but when you're a bit ill it goes to your character.... you my girl are a good soul.... Hope Doc Ock gives up the A OK..... *



korvette1977 said:


> We are doing NY Strip Steaks on the grill.. I will enjoy it .. Throw some Montreal seasoning on em... MMMMMmmmmm Good


*Is there any other seasoning....... When I get to town Vette I'll get you some Scwartz' (world famous smoke meat, google it) deli pro seasonings.... whats funny is you see Bentlies and Rollsroyce cars lined up outside....

*


misshestermoffitt said:


> I know first thing Thursday morning I'm taking all this christmas crap down and packing it away. Can't wait to get the house back to normal and start drumming my fingers waiting for spring.
> Where's Twisty this morning? Twisty, oh Twisty..........


*Hi miss..twisty was getting his fat ass blown all over town........ -33 with wind chill... Damn my pot plant put a scarf on his silver ball...
Let me tell you about my decent friend CannaSuer..He lives in Montreal and works about 20 miles from me..I told him I had his T5's 
money and if he could get some smoke ... he coudn't get a 7 together but just called and said he'd whip out here at noon to bring some (tie me over weed).. I've got to honestly say the people I've met around RIU are some of the most kind and thoughtful people I've ever seen..
Bar none... no strings, no rewards expected...just great friends and social folks... love you all...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Twisty, glad you made it. 

poppycock, that's a new one on me, I didn't know there was such a snack. They need to make some of those snacks female, (no nuts) .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Twisty, glad you made it.
> 
> poppycock, that's a new one on me, I didn't know there was such a snack. They need to make some of those snacks female, (no nuts) .


*They do... poppypuss... with soft marshmellow goodness... just a few pubes....
hey, makes good dental floss... (sorry Sunny)... dental hygenist..... Damn can't spell fot shjt this morning...
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

This post is for Twisty...but you guys can enjoy it too 

Make sure to please at least watch the last one. It is Ph03nix's favourite commercial. Read the subtitles...

I didn't realise that 'Twisties' are an Australian (and now NZ, Phillipines and UK) thing. You need to listen to the tagline. These are all only about 20 to 30 seconds each:

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E-nqde2SlGQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E-nqde2SlGQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]

...and...

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V6uWflD-_dc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V6uWflD-_dc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]

...finally...because Twisty likes a drink, a couple of XXXX and a very special Carlton draught ad.
The first one never went to air. It was for the British release of XXXX:

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G6Ir9pKL5zY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G6Ir9pKL5zY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

This one was released


[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r3TaA194Qro&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r3TaA194Qro&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

This one is part of a series of ads for XXXX Gold. There are a heap of really funny commercials featuring these four blokes, and Jacko's dog.


[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vnmd-kslKxg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vnmd-kslKxg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


Ph03nix' favourite ad. It is excellent!

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQdH4p6_fJQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQdH4p6_fJQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, just because this is piss funny:
"She's a good sport your missus."

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mtwkDGlpWJk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mtwkDGlpWJk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 30, 2008)

lol the beer ads are cool, the twisties adds .......... not so much ...lol


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hi Gryphonn.. If I click the you tube links here I freeze up... I can go to you tube but its staggered.. I went to find a camera at store to work with win 98, but was told I need a 5 mega pixel to use (a used camera), or win 2000 or XP which I have but I'm missing a needed file and I know shit about that..so before camera it looks like I need a new comp.. I did hear a twisty before it froze.. thanks..
* thats why I miss all the goodies fdd posts on you tube and other posts..1st things 1st.. HPS are my feb. project, then a new comp... Thanks for momentary grin....
Have you considered sign language for the dufusses among us... Hee Hee.
Non habla win 98..... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol the beer ads are cool, the twisties adds .......... not so much ...lol


*"What..I almost saw/heard that".............. *


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

whats up all?


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 30, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> That's not good parenting korvette. Kids need fibre. Give 'em a box of Lolly Gobble Bliss Bombs for breakfast. The goodness of corn with the energy of toffee:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolly_Gobble_Bliss_Bombs
> [youtube]
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDzkA9ntyVI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDzkA9ntyVI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


not mentioning the nuts...full of omega 6 or 3


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> For New Years Eve we are staying home .. swapping some bodily fluids and getting some sleep... Bring in the New Year with a bang and a bowl..


 *An optimist stays up until midnight to see the new year in. A pessimist stays up to make sure the old year leaves............
*


----------



## TheClouds (Dec 30, 2008)

whats the best way to mahe sure you bud to the max of your plants abilty?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *An optimist stays up until midnight to see the new year in. A pessimist stays up to make sure the old year leaves............
> *



Young man lay's down and sleeps with dog


Young man wakes up scratching flea's 




I want a $10 Bonnaroo Burrito


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Young man lay's down and sleeps with dog
> 
> 
> Young man wakes up scratching flea's
> ...


 *they will prolly be $14 this year..............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *they will prolly be $14 this year..............*




Thats alright ,,I'll still get one for China and I .. Its only money ....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

*me and my bonny crew at bonnarooooooooooooooo....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont see you .. which one .. those all access laminates?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont see you .. which one .. those all access laminates?


*peeka boo I cant see you...hint I am laying down.... and yes they are...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

How did they get them laminates .. Please do tell.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> How did they get them laminates .. Please do tell.


*the dark skinned fellow works for arista records...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the dark skinned fellow works for arista records...*



Ahhhhhhhh Cool Did anyone let you borrow one for a few hrs .. ? It'll be cool just to go for a stroll wherever you wanted


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh Cool Did anyone let you borrow one for a few hrs .. ? It'll be cool just to go for a stroll wherever you wanted


*he got me one too...my son ended up with it most of the time..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

That would be cool shit .. I'd get some killer pictures .. Im excited about Roo this year , Not please that they jacked it up and pulled the food from VIP ..We could prob feed ourselves cheaper and better , and not have to wait in line ,, a few steaks and burgers , all grill food and the RV has a small kitchen , but I'd just take the propane grill we have ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats alright ,,I'll still get one for China and I .. Its only money ....


*Wow, major event.. Guitar guy popped in an we went to his place and puffed (100yds away)..So I walked back... shit its like 700 below...

How's everyone..?  
The prices are always a rip.. At the Molson Center (now Bell) the home of the Canadiens a plate of crap nacho's with rumered to be cheese and two plastic piss warm foamy beer's was $11.00... Hello !!! Molson is a world class beer brewer and can't give a decent one 1/2 a mile away from brewery
But the old Montreal forum toasted dog with just mustard "C'est tout" were also famous..... but not $11.
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

morning stoners.....man I have a headache..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> morning stoners.....man I have a headache..



Get one of those strippers to rub it for you ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

it was time for her to go home...nothing like a big o bowl of green stuff you grew.


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 30, 2008)

haha, I just waked and baked. was done smoking for about 6 mins or so. burped and smoke came out. twice lol.


----------



## squints68 (Dec 30, 2008)

this is how i start every day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

squints68 said:


> this is how i start every day.



Me too .. Unless im in jail or dry ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

*we are ..........................



Penn state 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Me too .. Unless im in jail or dry ...


*Don't even joke about that... Bad Mojo dude....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't even joke about that... Bad Mojo dude....*



Will you be my pen pal? Snail mail .. write a letter today ,, it'll arrive in two weeks .


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Will you be my pen pal? Snail mail .. write a letter today ,, it'll arrive in two weeks .


*Homing snails....where do we put the bands..??

Knock knock.........
Who's there....?'Mojo........




shit China, !! get the hammer and nails...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its all good bro.. I drop the kids off tomorrow . we are getting 4'' of snow .. after I get back home from that I'll shower get laid , and hit the bed for as long as it takes for me to feel refreshed and new ......................


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its all good bro.. I drop the kids off tomorrow . we are getting 4'' of snow .. after I get back home from that I'll shower get laid , and hit the bed for as long as it takes for me to feel refreshed and new ......................


Or maybe not?!?!?!?!!? Update on nose..... warning.... gross descriptions follow:

So.... I went to the Dr. today... this Dr. that I thought was a nice guy is really He sprayed my nose twice with numbing spray...... Then.... he proceeded to clean up/suction my nose. He needed to cut and remove the splints holding my septum in place.... he then needed to vacuum out all of my sinus cavities..... to clear of all big (and small) blood clots. I felt like someone was sucking my brains from my toes and out my nose. I am not a violent person.... but I wanted to punch the Dr. right in the gut! 

It hurt so flipping bad.... and as the numbing spray was wearing off.... my nose hurt more and more. So now I am back to square one.... feeling worse than I did the first day. I know it will get better but for now.. I am not a happy camper. And the pain meds are making me sick but I am scared to vomit.... not sure what will come flying from all areas of my body. 

Enough complaining.... tomorrow is another day.... and I am sure it will be a better one. 

On a good note..... I love all of you guys. 

Off to try to sleep......


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 30, 2008)

Wake and Bake, RIUers... 



Twistyman said:


> *Hi Gryphonn.. If I click the you tube links here I freeze up... I can go to you tube but its staggered.. I went to find a camera at store to work with win 98, but was told I need a 5 mega pixel to use (a used camera), or win 2000 or XP which I have but I'm missing a needed file and I know shit about that..so before camera it looks like I need a new comp.. I did hear a twisty before it froze.. thanks..
> * thats why I miss all the goodies fdd posts on you tube and other posts..1st things 1st.. HPS are my feb. project, then a new comp... Thanks for momentary grin....
> Have you considered sign language for the dufusses among us... Hee Hee.
> Non habla win 98.....
> *


I can't help you on the computer shit, Twisty... I'm not that geeky. I'll get the geek to have a look for you later.  It sounds like you need something with more space... you don't just have a really slow connection, do you?

Anyway, the tag line of the commercials is 'Life's pretty straight without Twisties.'  It's a shame you can't see the beer ads. They're just so funny...



ChinaCat said:


> Or maybe not?!?!?!?!!? Update on nose..... warning.... gross descriptions follow:
> 
> So.... I went to the Dr. today... this Dr. that I thought was a nice guy is really He sprayed my nose twice with numbing spray...... Then.... he proceeded to clean up/suction my nose. He needed to cut and remove the splints holding my septum in place.... he then needed to vacuum out all of my sinus cavities..... to clear of all big (and small) blood clots. I felt like someone was sucking my brains from my toes and out my nose. I am not a violent person.... but I wanted to punch the Dr. right in the gut!
> 
> ...


Oh guys, I feel sorry for you... China, I hope you get better as soon as possible. We know a good pain medication with wonderful healing powers... just get yourself really, really stoned. I emailed you a little something to keep you amused while you're recovering.  

 ... oh, and don't worry Vette... the wait will be worth it... you'll see.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

OI! Get back on top of the T and T thread list W and B!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Morning folks ..................... Its Snowing here they say we will get 4''..... Fire in the hole


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ..................... Its Snowing here they say we will get 4''..... Fire in the hole


Good Morning Mr Vette! Guess what our max was today?

39.5C...for the Farenheit people, that's 103.1

The 'apparent' temp was 40.7 (105). Humidity is about 50/60%. It's 10:30 and still 28 (82). New Years in an hour and a half...

How's that lovely lady of yours going?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Whats up.. she is doing so much better I would say 90% ,,Its new years eve day here and its snowing and its cold .. It'll be single digits tonight ,But we are staying home and bringing in the new year with a BANG


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Gryphon and Pho3nix Happy New Year to you 2. They just showed the fireworks in New Zealand on the news. 

The last minute of 2008 will be 61 seconds long, 1 second is being added. 

Good morning all, wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Morning Miss .......................... Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Heya Vette, Poor China, that doctor thing she posted sounded like it was terrible. 

Have you been to change.gov to bitch about the marijuana issue? It was the number one question during the last round and a "form answer" was provided. Now people are really pissed and the site is being bombarded but marijuana questions. 

My fav was, "the only difference between Obama and other marijuana users is that he didn't get caught, therefore quailifying for president"


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Whats up.. she is doing so much better I would say 90% ,,Its new years eve day here and its snowing and its cold .. It'll be single digits tonight ,But we are staying home and bringing in the new year with a BANG


Well, that was the question I was alluding to, but I didn't want to make too obvious......I hope you both enjoy the fireworks. I'm already feeling worn out. Big day today. 

We *should* have gone out to the caves. We could have taken the laptop because there is a remote mobile tower pretty close to the ridge. We could have waked and baked on the 'mountain'. But I have had four beers so far which makes me in no condition, legally or otherwise, to drive. Ph03nix still hasn't got her licence back yet, so we'll stay here and enjoy each other...'s company...




misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Gryphon and Pho3nix Happy New Year to you 2. They just showed the fireworks in New Zealand on the news.
> 
> The last minute of 2008 will be 61 seconds long, 1 second is being added.
> 
> Good morning all, wake and bake


Good Morning my dear misshestermoffitt!

Yep. I think NZ gets to be the first largish country to ring in the new one. I heard about the extra second being added. Apparently it is vital for radio telescopes and GPS etc. Any variance throws the poor things right off. Maybe I should forego the GPS for a sextant and compass.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea Drunk driving is not a good thing ,, getting busted kinda ruin's the Buzz


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

My GPS is possessed by a hateful bitch. She tells you "turn right now" but we're on railroad tracks. When you don't turn (because you can't) she starts sounding pissed of and more insistant. We call it "the bitch" and we like to see if we can make her scream by going the wrong way. Yep that's right, we entertain easily.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Id smack it with a hammer ...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea Drunk driving is not a good thing ,, getting busted kinda ruin's the Buzz


mmmm yep. Don't I know it...lesson learned a long time ago...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive never had the honor of a DUI .. I have in the past driven drunk.. I realize how stupid and dumb it was to do ..Im grateful I never hurt anyone or crashed .. I dont drink much at all anymore .. and when I do I stay at home ...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My GPS is possessed by a hateful bitch. She tells you "turn right now" but we're on railroad tracks. When you don't turn (because you can't) she starts sounding pissed of and more insistant. We call it "the bitch" and we like to see if we can make her scream by going the wrong way. Yep that's right, we entertain easily.



We discussed the merits of a map based 'in-car' GPS and a standard hand-held tracker like i used to have this arvo. I want a hand-held so we can use it out bush for marking new trails and 'places'  and stuff. I would probably end up referring to map if some piece of electronica tried to tell me where to drive...after throwing said electronica off a bridge somewhere.mrgreen:


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*Wake & yes Virginia..baking... Canna popped in last night... 
So is it all icy there vette.... I need milk, but breaking my neck seems like a bad plan..
Shoot China, sounds like another gruesome hospital event..How do they come up with that stuff............
miss I was just watching the New Zealand fireworks.....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never had a DUI, but my brother did. He claimed someone ran him off the road, I asked him "who, Jack Daniels?"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Twisty it seems like if you're baking, I'm out, if I'm baking your out. My son called, he wants to stop by on his way to work to start a load of laundry, I think it's going to cost him a bud


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive never had the honor of a DUI .. I have in the past driven drunk.. I realize how stupid and dumb it was to do ..Im grateful I never hurt anyone or crashed .. I dont drink much at all anymore .. and when I do I stay at home ...


I nearly killed myself when I was 19. I still didn't learn. A year later I got busted drink driving while on my way to a hospital to visit a friend who had been hit by a drunk driver...yep, I was pretty clever back then...

I think I've drunk more this past fortnight than I've drunk in the past year...I'll go back to being a mostly non-drinker soon. Just have to get the urge out of my system...I can't help it. I like Coopers. I can leave any other alcohol (even beer) in the fridge. But Coopers? Nooooo, I have to drink it...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

So you folks down under dont favor Fosters ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> mmmm yep. Don't I know it...lesson learned a long time ago...





korvette1977 said:


> Ive never had the honor of a DUI .. I have in the past driven drunk.. I realize how stupid and dumb it was to do ..Im grateful I never hurt anyone or crashed .. I dont drink much at all anymore .. and when I do I stay at home ...


*Talk about lucky when you think about it.. Some mornings I'd get up and the old man would say WTF is that..I'd look outside and the car was parked sideways or some shit like that... One time we were driving to a show and got pulled over...I had about 6 empty cans along the door..cop asked me to get out and they fell on his foot... all he did was take them and tell us to go home, that was the 70's though......

They just showed the Sydney fireworks... you Aussies don't do shit by halves do you...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2008)

Good Morning everyone, this is the last Wake n Bake of 2008!. Happy New Year!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So you folks down under dont favor Fosters ?




Been reading a few other threads korvette?

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145985-fosters-not-australian-beer-vtx.html

Fosters? It's Australian for vomit.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning everyone, this is the last Wake n Bake of 2008!. Happy New Year!


Too you too Chiceh!! Only 50 minutes to go down here...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wake & yes Virginia..baking... Canna popped in last night...
> So is it all icy there vette.... I need milk, but breaking my neck seems like a bad plan..
> Shoot China, sounds like another gruesome hospital event..How do they come up with that stuff............
> miss I was just watching the New Zealand fireworks.....
> *



I need milk too ,,I just whipped my son up some scrambled eggs , My girls are in bed with China still.. Its snowing real good outside and I have a 60 mile one way trip to drop off the kids .. Im not liking this ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

OK that one made me howl, too funny. Isn't it funny how commercials tell us that Aussies love their Fosters, but when you talk to an actualy Aussie, they hate the stuff. 

I was talking to someone in Africa one time, he said everyone there drinks (brand) beer. They like it because it's what Americans drink. It was a brand I'd never heard of. I don't think that brand even exists in America. 





Gryphonn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145985-fosters-not-australian-beer-vtx.html
> 
> Fosters? It's Australian for vomit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Been reading a few other threads korvette?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145985-fosters-not-australian-beer-vtx.html
> 
> Fosters? It's Australian for vomit.


They sell those big oil cans of Fosters here for $2.00 - $2.50 a can in bars


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Talk about lucky when you think about it.. Some mornings I'd get up and the old man would say WTF is that..I'd look outside and the car was parked sideways or some shit like that... One time we were driving to a show and got pulled over...I had about 6 empty cans along the door..cop asked me to get out and they fell on his foot... all he did was take them and tell us to go home, that was the 70's though......
> 
> They just showed the Sydney fireworks... you Aussies don't do shit by halves do you...
> *


Would you believe there is *nothing* on our local programming showing any New Years celebrations? Bloody music videos is all...

I saw on the news a few days ago that the Sydney f/works would be 10 minutes long, but were using an absolute shitload of fireworks. Was it good hey?

Personally, while I like fireworks, spending hundreds of thousands of dollars for ten minutes entertainment seems like a huge waste of money. I know there are some homeless people in Sydney who could benefit from all that cash. But then, the grand we've spent on weed the past couple months could probably have been spent better by others too...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I need milk too ,,I just whipped my son up some scrambled eggs , My girls are in bed with China still.. Its snowing real good outside and I have a 60 mile one way trip to drop off the kids .. Im not liking this ..


Yuck. Three hour round trip in that weather?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea My best time was 2hrs 10 min.. 2 lane roads the whole way ..If you get bad weather or a truck in front of you it can be a drag...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Vette, you guys don't meet halfway or anything like that? Well get them some doritos, and some donuts and some soda to keep them happy for the drive.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OK that one made me howl, too funny. Isn't it funny how commercials tell us that Aussies love their Fosters, but when you talk to an actualy Aussie, they hate the stuff.
> 
> I was talking to someone in Africa one time, he said everyone there drinks (brand) beer. They like it because it's what Americans drink. It was a brand I'd never heard of. I don't think that brand even exists in America.


Yep. You'll find most people are either Fourex (XXXX) Gold, Carlton mid-strength, Tooheys, VB or Coopers drinkers when it comes to beer. Fosters barely rates a mention here.




korvette1977 said:


> They sell those big oil cans of Fosters here for $2.00 - $2.50 a can in bars


Ever see a 'Darwin Stubbie'? Two litres of beer in one bottle:

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,,23701867-5013605,00.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, you guys don't meet halfway or anything like that? Well get them some doritos, and some donuts and some soda to keep them happy for the drive.


The way we work it is , If she drives them to me ,,I drive them home ,, or visa versa .. The 1/2 way way thing never works out .. She ,(my ex is a piece of shit and a MEGA LIAR) so most times she drops them off here and I bring them home


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning everyone, this is the last Wake n Bake of 2008!. Happy New Year!


*And I FINALLY have some bakables.... *



korvette1977 said:


> I need milk too ,,I just whipped my son up some scrambled eggs , My girls are in bed with China still.. Its snowing real good outside and I have a 60 mile one way trip to drop off the kids .. Im not liking this ..


*The solitude in places like that is great, but you get those Awww! fuck moments..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> OK that one made me howl, too funny. Isn't it funny how commercials tell us that Aussies love their Fosters, but when you talk to an actualy Aussie, they hate the stuff.
> 
> I was talking to someone in Africa one time, he said everyone there drinks (brand) beer. They like it because it's what Americans drink. It was a brand I'd never heard of. I don't think that brand even exists in America.





korvette1977 said:


> They sell those big oil cans of Fosters here for $2.00 - $2.50 a can in bars


*In the US they like Molson..I tried one and it tasted like shit.."whats this piss water " they says Molson... that wasn't any Molson I tasted.*



Gryphonn said:


> Would you believe there is *nothing* on our local programming showing any New Years celebrations? Bloody music videos is all...
> 
> I saw on the news a few days ago that the Sydney f/works would be 10 minutes long, but were using an absolute shitload of fireworks. Was it good hey?
> 
> Personally, while I like fireworks, spending hundreds of thousands of dollars for ten minutes entertainment seems like a huge waste of money. I know there are some homeless people in Sydney who could benefit from all that cash. But then, the grand we've spent on weed the past couple months could probably have been spent better by others too...


*I'm on a 4th floor and every year theres a big show..they lauch from barges..about 100yds away from me... I sit with my plants and watch....*



korvette1977 said:


> Yea My best time was 2hrs 10 min.. 2 lane roads the whole way ..If you get bad weather or a truck in front of you it can be a drag...


*I've got it.... steal a moo moo cow from tips.. shipping will be a bitch, but you'll have milk...then steaks...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Twisty, I've lived in the US my whole life and I've never even heard of Molson. My grandmother owned a bar, all my friends like their beer, never seen a Molson in my whole life.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Speaking of the BITCH .. She just called and is Meeting me 1/2 way .. whoo hoo..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Molson Ice is ok .. im not crazy about the other Molsen's ,,, Labbatts thats a good beer ..But I drink Bud


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

All right, halfway it is. Woo hoo for you. Now your drive has been cut down by and hour.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 30, 2008)

good morning all!

vette - when my daughters mother had her shit somewhat together and took the girl on weekends it was a 6hr drive one way. she only got it together enough to see her 3 whole times in 2 yrs. the first two times i drove her up there and then sunday got the call that she couldnt afford to bring her back and had to go 12 hrs round trip to get her.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Speaking of the BITCH .. She just called and is Meeting me 1/2 way .. whoo hoo..


 
id make sure i left late...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, I've lived in the US my whole life and I've never even heard of Molson. My grandmother owned a bar, all my friends like their beer, never seen a Molson in my whole life.


*Well you're a big pooh...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Slik, how's it going? Did Shortcake have a good Christmas? I love when they open something and get really excited about what they got. Good times.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> All right, halfway it is. Woo hoo for you. Now your drive has been cut down by and hour.



Not only that .. The last leg (twards her house ) You have to go through a forest , No cell service , shitty roads , up and down hills and snakelike turns .. Its a real shitty 30 mile stretch .. one lane each way and always a slower car in front of you ... I get to miss that today .. Its all good ..Im happy


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> good morning all!
> 
> vette - when my daughters mother had her shit somewhat together and took the girl on weekends it was a 6hr drive one way. she only got it together enough to see her 3 whole times in 2 yrs. the first two times i drove her up there and then sunday got the call that she couldnt afford to bring her back and had to go 12 hrs round trip to get her.


I did that when we first got divorced ,,They moved to N.J ( the next state ) I had to drive 3 hrs to get them and 3 hrs back to drop them off cause she was being a cunt ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 30, 2008)

im happy, she hasnt even called in 8 months. its better that way, shes a class A fucking loser anyway. not a single member of her family is employed, they all live off wisconsin state aid(wisconsin loves losers!)


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

I nearly missed it!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR GANG!!!! It's now 5 past the hour...billy time!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

and she had a good xmas miss. she was real sweet, said "thank you much!" after every gift.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 31, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

19 years ago today I woke up with butterflies in my stomach and shaking like a leaf....
Today, I woke up feeling all warm, fuzzy and happy. 
I like today better.

I am so in love with my husband. I am one lucky lady.....

What a good day it is! If the next 19 years is anything like the first 19....this 'life' thing is a piece of cake.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

anniversary??


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Sunny!!!




Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 19 years ago today I woke up with butterflies in my stomach and shaking like a leaf....
> Today, I woke up feeling all warm, fuzzy and happy.
> ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 31, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> anniversary??


Sure is! He is not home but he will be on the 9th, so its all good.



Gryphonn said:


> Happy Anniversary Sunny!!!


And Happy New Year's DAY to you!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 31, 2008)

5 past the hour ???? its only 6 am new years eve here where you at ?? 


GooooD Morning

aww im so happy welll i had to rig some thing up last night but i think my grow is on its way so happpy 





Party tonight tomarrow off yes no limits.........party tell we  !!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

happy new years everybody!!! 

and good morning!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> 5 past the hour ???? its only 6 am new years eve here where you at ??
> GooooD Morning
> aww im so happy welll i had to rig some thing up last night but i think my grow is on its way so happpy
> Party tonight tomarrow off yes no limits.........party tell we  !!!!!


On a little island between the Indian and Pacific Ocean...some call it Orstraylya. Steve used to live here, until he tried to get friendly with the native fishes.

In other parts of Oz, it's already an hour after midnight. In others, they still have an hour to go. We're a confused bunch of people here...

You must be on the West Coast of the states somewhere hey Hulk Nugs?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> I nearly missed it!!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR GANG!!!! It's now 5 past the hour...billy time!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


Got your mouth full Twisty?

Oh, those 'Twisties' videos. The tagline was 'Life's Pretty straight Without Twisties'.

I wish I could send you a new 'puter, or maybe a copy of Windows XP...

...or upgrade bits or something...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well Im off to take the kids homeward .. I'll be back and swilling something ..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 31, 2008)

yea in the states west cost


----------



## rastadiskO (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm currently breaking up some of the finest haze I have ever possesed, the smell has a hint of honey, or something sweet. 

what's everyone else puffing on this morning?!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

white rhino...


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Im off to take the kids homeward .. I'll be back and swilling something ..



Have a safe one Vette.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Got your mouth full Twisty?
> 
> Oh, those 'Twisties' videos. The tagline was 'Life's Pretty straight Without Twisties'.
> 
> ...


*Kind offer..... . I have XP but my 100100101 box won't load it..seems I'm missing something.. After the lights,(hps) the comp will be next.. nothing special, just a 1.4 - 1.8... mines a 667mhz... a dinosaur.. but it lets me keep in touch with you folk, so the pics and you tube are a small price to pay for the moment...*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> white rhino...


*Haze X Blueberry last night, White Widow today.. my 1st taste of that...........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I have 1 hit left of schwagg and no prospects. I tell you what, this marijuana prohibition really makes me want to go buy a gun and shoot up a bar, or capitol hill, or the Bush family ranch. 





rastadiskO said:


> I'm currently breaking up some of the finest haze I have ever possesed, the smell has a hint of honey, or something sweet.
> 
> what's everyone else puffing on this morning?!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have 1 hit left of schwagg and no prospects. I tell you what, this marijuana prohibition really makes me want to go buy a gun and shoot up a bar, or capitol hill, or the Bush family ranch.


when is your crop done???


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

It's going to be a while, My girl showed me her gender on x-mas day, so maybe Valentines day, could even be a lot later. I have another that I'm hoping will show me gender in the next few days. 

I would have some but I had that deal a few months ago where I was trying to kill thrips and killed everything I had in flower. Hey, but I think I got the thrips taken care of


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have 1 hit left of schwagg and no prospects. I tell you what, this marijuana prohibition really makes me want to go buy a gun and shoot up a bar, or capitol hill, or the Bush family ranch.


*Thats grim miss.. I've been lucky enough to have had a doobie or ten sent my way in hard times... We need to get some sort of taste-a-twist
 thing going..just a J here and there from diff. places... kind of a nice change then the brown "payment due" envelopes that usually grace our post.......... 
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

damn thrips...

what the hell are thrips??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have like .1 left of hash and a bit of mids...3 wks left till havest and im broke. care pak anyone??


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah its time for a road trip...my other plant isnt going to be done curing for another 3 weeks...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

It must be an illinois thing Slik, nobody around here wants to sell anything, they're too paranoid. I could get some but the guy who gets it is waiting for the guy he gets it from to stop being a paraniod freak. It's there but dude won't answer his phone. 

I also have issues with this 60 dollar eighth thing. Yes it's good weed, but it's not that good. Remember when stoners just wanted other stoners to be stoned, now it's a business, plain and simple.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

it definitely has become a biz...60 an eighth better be some stank dank tho


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have no problem whatsoever finding herb, its the affording thing right now. but your right, 60 is crazy. i can get for 45 or 50 but thats still too much when i grow for 2.30 a gram.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

i hear ya...I sold weed for quite sometime...and then when i went back to actually paying for it, it made me start growing...

damn you have it broken down to what it cost you a gram!! thats some good math there!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

That's part of the reason I'm always out. A 60 dollar eighth between 3 people will last 2 maybe 3 days, _if _we only smoke one pinchie per time, per person. I don't know about the rest of you, but smoking 1 hitter is mostly an appetizer. I want at the very least 3 per sitting.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

this song "ave maria" Im listening to is therapeutic..anyone listen to opera or classical??


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

an eight is one night for me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't, when I'm at my puter it's either CNN or nothing at all. Right now I'm being soothed by the sound of laundry tumbling around in the dryer.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It must be an illinois thing Slik, nobody around here wants to sell anything, they're too paranoid. I could get some but the guy who gets it is waiting for the guy he gets it from to stop being a paraniod freak. It's there but dude won't answer his phone.
> 
> I also have issues with this 60 dollar eighth thing. Yes it's good weed, but it's not that good. Remember when stoners just wanted other stoners to be stoned, now it's a business, plain and simple.





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> it definitely has become a biz...60 an eighth better be some stank dank tho


*The WW I just got was $60.00 for 7g... big buds without the lumber...(excuse me sir, do you have the plans for deck...I've got the lumber).. granted my usual guy is a commercial, grow, dry and sell op...  *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

60 for a qtr is good. especially name brand dank


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

One of these days I'm going to get my grow totally together and not have this running out bullshit anymore. 

I'm trying to think of a way to hide a plant in my backyard this summer. I'd like to be able to grow at least one outside. I keep hearing of people getting over a pound off of one plant, that would last me nearly a year.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

you should...grow a damn monster!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Well there's those cops out there and they frown upon marijuana growing and the state I live in likes to take everything you own if you get caught. In their eyes, it doesn't matter if you work 6 full time jobs and get caught with an ounce. They instantly decide that all money you've ever had coming in has GOT to be from selling pot.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

thats about what an 1/8th lasts me and my mother. 2 - 3 days.

smokey - thats power, nutes, medium, everything. wasnt that hard to figure. its easy to find out what your lights cost a month, i keep track of how much nutes i use, rockwool is easy to figure. ill help if you want.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> this song "ave maria" Im listening to is therapeutic..anyone listen to opera or classical??


Classical yep. I'm not much into opera though. 'Ave Maria' done well is good though.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

You share with your mom? How nice of you, my kids share with me too, they'd better, I've shared plenty with them.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

well you did give them life...its the least they could do!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> One of these days I'm going to get my grow totally together and not have this running out bullshit anymore.


yeah, i run a 5-plant perpetual but im just now getting the kinks out of the system. ive been flowering 1 at a time and i just got to the point where im gonna flower 2 at a time. cant wait.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Classical yep. I'm not much into opera though. 'Ave Maria' done well is good though.


now Ive moved on to the nocturne in Eb by Chopin..I used to know how to play this tune on the piano when i was a youngin


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You share with your mom? How nice of you, my kids share with me too, they'd better, I've shared plenty with them.....


since i got custody ive moved back in. better economically for everyone, better yard/neighborhood for shorty. the P's and myself were having hard times by ourselves. together we do better...goddamn economy. americans have this big stigma where if you dont make it on your own you havent "made it". BS, in europe families live together all the time, its the smart thing to do.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm trying to get some mothers going on so I can clone, flower, clone, flower, etc. I just keep running into issues, but I'm well on my way to having things going in a smooth manner. I need more space. I need a basement. I'm sitting here with nothing to smoke in a room that smells like fresh pot. Sigh........


My son lives with his g/f at her mothers house. I'm glad they moved there, I just don't have the space to take them on.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm trying to get some mothers going on so I can clone, flower, clone, flower, etc. I just keep running into issues, but I'm well on my way to having things going in a smooth manner. I need more space. I need a basement. I'm sitting here with nothing to smoke in a room that smells like fresh pot. Sigh........
> 
> 
> My son lives with his g/f at her mothers house. I'm glad they moved there, I just don't have the space to take them on.


have you ever checked my journal miss? i dont keep a mother, i clone from my veg plants right before they go into flower.

you know 5 or less is a missdemeanor in Ill-state, right?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I know and I've got a felony going on. 2 in flower, 3 in veg, a clone in veg, 3 seedlings that just popped and 2 more seeds that are just chillin in their dirt, waiting to pop. 

It's a sad state of affairs when gardening is against the law.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Space is my issue.. I might get a 1 joint a day perp. grow going inside..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I have space problems too. I'm into LST, it really helps out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

I use bushmaster for all my space issues...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

i guess im lucky in that respect, my entire area is 5'x7'. 3"x5" for flower, 2"x4" for veg, and a 3"x4" work area. i could easily breach the felony mark if i so desired.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

I breach the felony mark with one seedling.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a cabinet and a closet. They're on opposite sides of the room. My cabinet is seeming too small, my flower girls are in there, I have problems with hanging the lights up, blah, blah, blah..........


One seedling is a felony? What a twisted world we live in. Steal 50 billion dollars from people and you get to go home and sleep in your own bed. Grow one little pot plant and go to prison. I just don't understand.........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

no basement miss? its soooo much easier to control temps in the basement.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

My house is built on a slab. I'd love to have a basement, I'm really skirred of tornadoes. I wouldn't mind an attic too, we own too much stuff. I need more storage space. Right now my grow room houses my grow, my computer and it's a storage space. Gets a little cramped in here from time to time.


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 31, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I breach the felony mark with one seedling.


It takes like 19 for me to be a felon.
Long as I do not sell it I foresee no problems. 1 plant would suit me one big plant.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My house is built on a slab. I'd love to have a basement, I'm really skirred of tornadoes. I wouldn't mind an attic too, we own too much stuff. I need more storage space. Right now my grow room houses my grow, my computer and it's a storage space. Gets a little cramped in here from time to time.



Heya missy, I am planning my new grow room to do this week. I am going to drywall it in and everything, lol. No more Panda film walls for me, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The WW I just got was $60.00 for 7g... big buds without the lumber...(excuse me sir, do you have the plans for deck...I've got the lumber).. granted my usual guy is a commercial, grow, dry and sell op...  *


*did you say had never tried the widow? I think you will like it...I personaaly think ww has the most distinctive smell/taste of any weed....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopefully in the next few years I'll get a house with that basement I want, then the construction will begin. I want a secret room, where the door just looks like wall space with shelves or something. 

I got rid of my mylar, it kept tearing, it was all wrinkly. 





Chiceh said:


> Heya missy, I am planning my new grow room to do this week. I am going to drywall it in and everything, lol. No more Panda film walls for me, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Whew Im back.. the roads SUCK.. Happy new year .. Time to get stoned


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

You're just now back? Damn, I'm glad you're ok, those roads must really suck !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You're just now back? Damn, I'm glad you're ok, those roads must really suck !!!



Lets just say 30mph was top speed .. even in an all wheel drive Subaru ...


Also I stopped at the supermarket and CVS... 

Been home about a 1/2 hr .. It was a good 2 1/2 hr trip


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't like when the roads are bad. I'm one of those white knuckled drivers when the weather is shitty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't like when the roads are bad. I'm one of those white knuckled drivers when the weather is shitty.



I too rather not drive in it but For our peace and quiet I needed to bring them home ,,China Is wiped out and now sleeping .. Im drinking a few rum and cokes , smoking some Hijack and Just RELAXING... Gotta make meatballs later .. Thats a chore its its own .. But worth it ..I make the BEST meatballs ..Ask China .. I cook them in sauce ... MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I make meatballs too, but I don't cook mine in sauce. I'd like too, but the family isn't all that saucy. I bet yours would make a helluva meatball sub. For some reason those have really been sounding good to me lately and I've never even eaten one. Saw one on Diner, drive-ins and dives and have been thinking about it even since.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well i find if you slow cook them in the sauce they take on a whole new Flavor .. I have baked them and I have fried them .. in sauce hands down .. If not a sauce person , just pull a few from the sauce and rinse with hot water .. Wallla Done ... I make my meatloaf and my meatballs with the same recipe ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I bake mine, I like to use Italian seasoning on them and when they're done I pour some tomato sauce over them, sprinkle a little more seasoning and stick them back in while I finish the side dishes. 

Mine is pretty close to a meatloaf recipe except for the italian seasoning.

Do you make your own sauce from scratch or do you use a jar sauce and doctor it up?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I bake mine, I like to use Italian seasoning on them and when they're done I pour some tomato sauce over them, sprinkle a little more seasoning and stick them back in while I finish the side dishes.
> 
> Mine is pretty close to a meatloaf recipe except for the italian seasoning.
> 
> Do you make your own sauce from scratch or do you use a jar sauce and doctor it up?




Both .. Most times I Dr up Jar sauce ,,, We have a a brand here ( Del Grosso) That is VERY good ..Its a local company ,, But nothing like a two day home made sauce ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I use ragu for spaghetti but add browned ground beef, more garlic, some onion powder and a pinch of sugar for the acidity. 

I want to make my own sauce sometime but my family does not like change when it comes to meals. They like their same old stuff fixed the same old way every time. I get bored and want to do something different.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I use ragu for spaghetti but add browned ground beef, more garlic, some onion powder and a pinch of sugar for the acidity.
> 
> I want to make my own sauce sometime but my family does not like change when it comes to meals. They like their same old stuff fixed the same old way every time. I get bored and want to do something different.


Hell If your the cook ,, Make what you want ,,If they dont like it they can starve .. Change is good sometimes .. ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't want to listen to the whining and I want hubby to have something he like for dinner. He works hard all day, he deserves it. If I make something he doesn't like he won't bitch but he'll say "will you please not make this again" How polite of him.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Introduce new items with your normal meal.. make a little put it on the table and say try it .. yay or nay ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I've done that before, I've got them eating augratin potatoes now, they used to hate them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've done that before, I've got them eating augratin potatoes now, they used to hate them.



I like them too .. But very well done ,, You gotta broil them after they are done for a few extra min ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 31, 2008)

I am getting ready to make my infamous crab spread and MEATBALLS!!! 
We are some meatball lovers here in wake n bake I see!
I do mine in sauce, bbq sauce (homemade) Some good eating tonight!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm making pork roast tonight, after supper the leftovers can be shredded and mixed with BBQ sauce for some nice sandwiches. 2 meals in 1, gotta love it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been on a Pork Roast high for awhile now. I love putting it in the crock pot with a dry rub and then shredding it when it is done....I think I even have a pic of the last one I did....lol....sent it to my high ass brother, now he is making them all the time too.
Stoners make the best cooks!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I do my pork roast in the crockpot too. It's the best way. tomorrow I'm making chili and throwing that in the crockpot so people can eat at their lesiure. I'm not partying tonight, but I still feel lazy tomorrow already.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have been on a Pork Roast high for awhile now. I love putting it in the crock pot with a dry rub and then shredding it when it is done....I think I even have a pic of the last one I did....lol....sent it to my high ass brother, now he is making them all the time too.
> Stoners make the best cooks!


China Is doing that tomorrow ,, I picked up the pork loin and kraut today


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

All this food talk and I can smell the pork roast smell, now my stomach is making big roaring sounds. Damn thing, it needs to quiet down some.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah I am going to get started making everything. I still have to roll my balls, hahaha....and mix up my crab spread. It does crack me up talking about meatballs, it reminds of that SNL skit with Alec Baldwin where he talks about his 'balls' so funny.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

try to keep your balls away from the crabs..........


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

My balls are simmering in the crock pot as I type, lol. Happy New Year!.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

*my balls are simmering also...just can't seem to get them in the crockpot...........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

my balls are freezing on a roof somewhere, they should be home for the day in about an hour.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2008)

my bells are OK

Happy New Year......sorry if I offended someone


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

was someone offended?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> was someone offended?


not yet....haha...wait it'll come...kinda of a goof on the happy holidays bullshite...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

surely no stoner will bother with being offended on New Years Eve, we're even getting an extra second added on to the last minute of the year. 61 seconds


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah they added a leap second, huh?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

they said they did a few years ago too, I must have missed that one, I was a drinker back then.

So I'm in my giant truck at a drive up window a little bit ago and this little mazda miata looking car comes whipping around the corner and the first thought in my head was "I'd really like to run over that". 

Anyone else twisted like that?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you say had never tried the widow? I think you will like it...I personaaly think ww has the most distinctive smell/taste of any weed....*


*I still like the Jack Herrer better, but this is good..makes me hungry though...*



korvette1977 said:


> I like them too .. But very well done ,, You gotta broil them after they are done for a few extra min ..


*I like to broil everything..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> they said they did a few years ago too, I must have missed that one, I was a drinker back then.
> 
> So I'm in my giant truck at a drive up window a little bit ago and this little mazda miata looking car comes whipping around the corner and the first thought in my head was "I'd really like to run over that".
> 
> Anyone else twisted like that?


*I'm twisted.. or so I've been told....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

No you're Twisty, it's not the same. Are you staying home tonight too? I think home is where the cops aren't.......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No you're Twisty, it's not the same. Are you staying home tonight too? I think home is where the cops aren't.......


*Yeah... safe place to be.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Im going to make my meatballs now,, It'll take about 45 min .. Cause I Put LOVE into them,...........................................................................................................

Its an art .. as long as my bowl is full all is good ..

I got each of the dogs beef bones ,I boiled them and cooled them .. gave them to the dogs and all you hear is the teeth on bone held tight to floor sound ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

im staying home tonight...i partied REAL hard last saturday, my brain hurts.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 31, 2008)

sweeeeet man my dogs love those bones ..... my dads a butcher and brings home huge bones for the dogs.. now they sell them at the stores funnny shit ......i cant wait to be able to burn my own nugs omg shit i cant wait thats going to be a great day and a start of saving a shit load of money


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine likes those rawhide retriever rolls, my little dog likes the catnip mouse for some reason.....little freak......


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> they said they did a few years ago too, I must have missed that one, I was a drinker back then.
> 
> So I'm in my giant truck at a drive up window a little bit ago and this little mazda miata looking car comes whipping around the corner and the first thought in my head was "I'd really like to run over that".
> 
> Anyone else twisted like that?


*he he he....do a bigfoot..just crunch em.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

if I wasn't waiting for food, I might have.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad to see the urge to eat is "slightly" stronger than the urge to kill.... 




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

The food wasn't even for me, I was running for someone else.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Food...i can cook to.. I made a spaghetti salad consting of many things, black olives,cucumber,red onions, green onion, garlic, grape tomatoes, pepperoni, spaghetti and a secret sauce including feta cheese as the topping. It going to be my new years feast.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds great..... one suggestion....pepperoncini's.




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Nooooo those things make me break out if I even touch them, I can't imagine eating one. Holy crap !!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Its not much but figured id share my feast.. Ive been smoking and eating on it for awhile. I forgot about the red bell peppers. It started as a pounds worth but 1/2 gone.Its really good.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Nooooo those things make me break out if I even touch them, I can't imagine eating one. Holy crap !!!



What? OMG Feta and Pepperoncini MISS!!! Martin & Lewis FFS!! 

How do you feel about pig jowls? 


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

no thanks on the pig jowls. 

No way I'm going to make it to midnight, I'm yawning now and it's only 9:30


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

im not gonna make it to midnight, im sick as hell all of a sudden. goin to bed soon too.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a quick bump for new year...3 in the afternoon, 36C...spent an hour in the shower with the cold water running...
...we don't have an 'air-con', just a couple of fans and some open windows...but there is bugger all breeze...still, I'm not freezing my janglies off.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Just a quick bump for new year...3 in the afternoon, 36C...spent an hour in the shower with the cold water running...
> ...we don't have an 'air-con', just a couple of fans and some open windows...but there is bugger all breeze...still, I'm not freezing my janglies off.


W00 H00!! I upset someone! My first Neg rep. Thanks Anonymous! You know who you are...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2008)

wake n bake the first of 09 WooHoo baby......NYC 0355..slept in today.....


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

Wake and Bake everyone.

Now that I've had my rant, I need a billy. Choof up!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Happy new year (and some, for others).....*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Twisty. Happy New Year.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Hey Twisty. Happy New Year.


 *Hows your day... I had a power snooze last night.. in bed at 10:00.... A morning coffee and joint... perfect....*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

Hot! We thought we were going to get a nice big storm today, but the clouds blew right around us. Damn living between two mountain ranges.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

I went to bed at 8pm,, woke up at 6 am.. 

Its just another day.... Cheers


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I went to bed at 8pm,, woke up at 6 am..
> 
> Its just another day.... Cheers


Yeah, we stayed up... but we're usually still awake at midnight anyway...

How was your night in??


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Yeah, we stayed up... but we're usually still awake at midnight anyway...
> 
> How was your night in??



I slept great... I feel good ,, Getting stoned and watching the news now


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

That's the way!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I slept great... I feel good ,, Getting stoned and watching the news now


*Happy new year China, vette... watching Mythbusters and a corner gas marathon.. Going to make some lemon poppy seed muffins...... Just realized I'm starving... twistys wasting away to dust...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pork loin and kraut today ,, I made meatballs yesterday ,,


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sounds good......*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Happy new year China, vette... watching Mythbusters and a corner gas marathon.. Going to make some lemon poppy seed muffins...... Just realized I'm starving... twistys wasting away to dust...*


Mythbusters is a cool show. Those guys just compliment each other. And Corner Gas is a funny-ass show... it screens over here at some ungodly hour of the morning... we watch it every now and then. Save me one of them muffins..... mmm.

We had steak and kidney stew for dinner.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Never heard of Corner gas ... Mythbusters I like ,,


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

Good Morning, Happy 2009!. I am still up from last night, wow what a good night, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Chiceh.... You'll feel it when you wake up.. avoid a hangover, Stay drunk ..........


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Chiceh.... You'll feel it when you wake up.. avoid a hangover, Stay drunk ..........


I think it is the shrooms, weed vodka and funky cookies, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Merry New Year !!! I didn't stay up until 12, I tried, but my hubby ended up waking me up on the couch and packing me off to bed. I think it was are 11:15. I figured the new year will show up wether I'm awake or not.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Never heard of Corner gas ... Mythbusters I like ,,


No way!! You've never heard of Corner Gas? Oh man... go and download some episodes. But be warned... it's Canadian humour... you've got to be either Canadian or Australian to get it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I think it is the shrooms, weed vodka and funky cookies, lol.



When you wake up .. drink some gatorade .. It helps .. Shrooms are great.. I just hate eating them .. I blend em with milk and chug it


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> No way!! You've never heard of Corner Gas? Oh man... go and download some episodes. But be warned... it's Canadian humour... you've got to be either Canadian or Australian to get it.



Born and Raised BROOKLYN , N.Y.C. USA


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I think it is the shrooms, weed vodka and funky cookies, lol.


Stay wasted then...

Hey Chiceh and Hester. Happy New Year again...  

I'm going to leave you lovely people for a while... well, not really.... just handing over to Gryph. Night all....


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> No way!! You've never heard of Corner Gas? Oh man... go and download some episodes. But be warned... it's Canadian humour... you've got to be either Canadian or Australian to get it.



That show is not my thing, lol. Same with Trailer Park boys. Canada has some dumb shows, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> When you wake up .. drink some gatorade .. It helps .. Shrooms are great.. I just hate eating them .. I blend em with milk and chug it



Perfect, I was mixing the weed vodka with gatorade, I am good to go, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> When you wake up .. drink some gatorade .. It helps .. Shrooms are great.. I just hate eating them .. I blend em with milk and chug it



Perfect, I was mixing the weedd vodka with gatorade, I am good to go, lol.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Born and Raised BROOKLYN , N.Y.C. USA


No WAY!!!  I've never met anyone from Brooklyn..... Wow.... a real Brooklyneer!... Well, I'll be buggered. The blokes at the pub will never believe this........ 

How the hell did you manage to live out there in the bush? Aren't people from Brooklyn allergic to grass?


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 31, 2008)

lost one of my bongs, the one I want to use...
canna butter good for memory loss? found the bong lost the lighter...morning all


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> No WAY!!!  I've never met anyone from Brooklyn..... Wow.... a real Brooklyneer!... Well, I'll be buggered. The blokes at the pub will never believe this........
> 
> How the hell did you manage to live out there in the bush? Aren't people from Brooklyn allergic to grass?


Ive been living in the mountains for the past 18 years ,, Im not a people person,, I like being left alone ,,I dont like neighbors, traffic , rude crowds, In the city you feel like your living in a sardine can.. Although its 2hours away , I can Visit whenever I want .. I have family still there .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

How do you lose a bong? I break mine a lot , but have never lost one.

Yeah, but Vette, you still have that big time NY accent. It' funny how people who live in the same country can sound so different from each other.


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 31, 2008)

"How do you lose a bong? I break mine a lot , but have never lost one."
Misshestermoffitt

I loose them often that is why I have some spares. It is worse when i lose the lighter. Try lighting a bong on the electric range.

I had to take classes to lose my accent.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

I still don't get it, lighters, yeah, they're small and they fall between the couch cushions and what not, but a bong is bigger than that, and if you've used it, it should have it's own special scent. Try sniffing it out.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been living in the mountains for the past 18 years ,, Im not a people person,, I like being left alone ,,I dont like neighbors, traffic , rude crowds, In the city you feel like your living in a sardine can.. Although its 2hours away , I can Visit whenever I want .. I have family still there .


I know exactly how you feel korvette. Living in a city of 90 thousand people for the past six months has been *uncomfortable*. Only 4 more days and we are on the road (homeless) again...but this time we'll have mobile access to RIU!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Why are you going to be homeless?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been living in the mountains for the past 18 years ,, Im not a people person,, I like being left alone ,,I dont like neighbors, traffic , rude crowds, In the city you feel like your living in a sardine can.. Although its 2hours away , I can Visit whenever I want .. I have family still there .


Totally agree there i try not to go to cities, not an agoraphobic. Just not a people person.

Misshestermoffitt I lose things much larger than bongs. I am so busy......on call constantly. I do the cleaning at home. I do not match socks everybody gets a bag of their socks.
The first day I had to take care of the kids and house.....
I apologized to the wife. I actually thought she watched tv all day.
I have been at this(home husband) 5 years now and I can't get the hang of it. I think it is impossible....i digress


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

It's OK, I give everyone their socks in a big pile, screw that sock matching I've got shit to do. 

You should pick a spot that is where the bong lives, you can remove it from that spot for use, but the moment you are done, put it back. Housework goes much more smoothly when you're nice and bongly baked. 


That saying about a place for everything and everything in it's place, I used to think it was anal drivel, but after being a mom for a good 23 years, I learned that saying can save your sanity. Now most things in my home have a place where they belong, the family gets used to them being there too and can sometimes find what they want without having to bug you !!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

I have planned for this, I have spare bongs. 9/10 of the house is in order. Not my personal space. Not the socks. My socks are all the same color and style. The others socks are in bags.....Absolutely right never too much organization.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

It's really amazing how quickly a house can be trashed. I can have it spotless and the hubby and daughter come home and it's like piles of rubble just fall off of them as they move around the place.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

thats it. I wish it could clean itself two days. have PT daily also (must do). the day passes before I am done. Can't start too early
my work wakes them....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's really amazing how quickly a house can be trashed. I can have it spotless and the hubby and daughter come home and it's like piles of rubble just fall off of them as they move around the place.



I just had the same thought. Why did I clean this house for last night to have people over, now it is messier than before, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm quiet in the mornings too, I like to sit here at my puter and bake while surfing RIU. I keep my bong in here beside the puter, this is where I use it the most anyway.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

i am an old man bitching about housework......i think my bearings have slipped...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

waking and baking


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I have my trusty pinch hitter out, you know I just realized, we've had this old hitter since 1993, it's 15 years old now. Happy new year trusty old hitter.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why are you going to be homeless?


...'cause we don't have a home. We haven't had a 'home' for about two years.

It's a long story, but we've lived in my ex' downstairs, a friends backyard in tents, a tent inside a garage...we have a place of sorts at our in-laws about 500k south of here. It's a home for us whenever we want it. But at present we need to be where we are for Ph03nix' daughter and for my daughter. We are having some custody issues with Ph03nix' daughter (a result of a somewhat un-nice ex husband).

I guess we're not really 'homeless', just not in a position to be 'home' so to speak. Having said that, we will be gypsying for a long time in the very near future. The home base will be just that. Somewhere to head back to, to look through old belongings and catch up with our in-laws. The Land Cruiser will be our home for the foreseeable future.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. You 2 are such nice people, you deserve for good things to happen for you.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Totally agree there i try not to go to cities, not an agoraphobic. Just not a people person.
> 
> Misshestermoffitt I lose things much larger than bongs. I am so busy......on call constantly. I do the cleaning at home. I do not match socks everybody gets a bag of their socks.
> The first day I had to take care of the kids and house.....
> ...





misshestermoffitt said:


> It's OK, I give everyone their socks in a big pile, screw that sock matching I've got shit to do.
> 
> You should pick a spot that is where the bong lives, you can remove it from that spot for use, but the moment you are done, put it back. Housework goes much more smoothly when you're nice and bongly baked.
> 
> ...



hehehehe, that's as funny as. I too do the housework mostly. I wash clothes, wash dishes, try to keep up with keeping the house tidy...Oh, we're in what is termed 'emergency housing' through a local charity at present...I know exactly where both of you are coming from...
...dirty dishes breed!! It's true! I've asked people in this house to at least rinse their dishes after they use them, but it seems that their are some dishes about that won't take being rinsed...and they get together with all their cutlery and plate mates and just get dirty and sit on the sink to see what my reaction will be.

Bwahahaahaha!!!! I wash them clean, then watch them sit on the sink for two days getting dirty again!!! Sometimes it drives me nucking futs! Can't these CLEAN dishes at least put themselves away before someone piles dirty dishes on top of them....

...I think I need a cone and a hug...

As for the bong? It lives in our bedroom wardrobe along with the makings (grinder, scissors, bud). We smoke in the bedroom because the kids don't need to watch us smoking, and the neighbours would see us (pot paranoia). We'd never lose because at least one of us is using it at least EVERY half hour through the day (if we're not asleep).


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

We smoked in the bedroom when the kids were young, but now that they're adults it's a free for all.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You 2 are such nice people, you deserve for good things to happen for you.


*This is Ph03nix chanelling through Gryphonn... for a change...*
Don't worry hester, good things do happen to us... all the time. Good things come in many shapes and forms.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

*This is Ph03nix chanelling through Gryphonn... again...*


Gryphonn said:


> hehehehe, that's as funny as. I too do the housework mostly. I wash clothes, wash dishes, try to keep up with keeping the house tidy...Oh, we're in what is termed 'emergency housing' through a local charity at present...I know exactly where both of you are coming from...
> ...dirty dishes breed!! It's true! I've asked people in this house to at least rinse their dishes after they use them, but it seems that their are some dishes about that won't take being rinsed...and they get together with all their cutlery and plate mates and just get dirty and sit on the sink to see what my reaction will be.
> 
> Bwahahaahaha!!!! I wash them clean, then watch them sit on the sink for two days getting dirty again!!! Sometimes it drives me nucking futs! Can't these CLEAN dishes at least put themselves away before someone piles dirty dishes on top of them....
> ...


 Oh, I'm such a terrible housewife... I love you.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> i am an old man bitching about housework......i think my bearings have slipped...


Just like Grandpa Simpson... Now I get it....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 1, 2009)

Im a good HOUSEBITCH ..............................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm mostly a good housewife, but sometimes I have days where I just say


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We smoked in the bedroom when the kids were young, but now that they're adults it's a free for all.


We have seven kids between us. Three are in their twenties (25, 24, 20), one is 18, one is 16 and the two youngest (girls) are 11 and 10.
The adult kids are OK. The two eldest openly admit to smoking and choof up with us when they're around or in town. The 20 year old has smoked, but has only had the odd smoke with us. She's cool. 

The 18 year old ( a boy), doesn't smoke anything and has some 'issues' with tobacco smokers . We tend to not discuss weed or smoke around him, just to respect his feelings...Ph03nix just said he wants to be a cop... OH NO!!! We've failed as parents!!!!

The sixteen year old (a girl) really doesn't care what we do, so long as we give her some space to be 'her'. She is a good kid, but cherishes her freedom. Much the same as Ph03nix and I did when we were that age. We only smoke in the bedroom because of our two youngest. They don't need to see that their parents are doing what 'some' people consider a terrible thing. Like hypocritical former dealer fathers. 

When they're old enough that they ask (I'm sure they know what goes on in the bedroom), we'll tell them honestly and probably assail their little brains with pot facts til they walk away and never ask again (they'll probably start a chapter of NORML once we've finished with them).


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im a good HOUSEBITCH ..............................................


Oh we know that korvette. You get rewards much the same as I do for being a good bitch.   




misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm mostly a good housewife, but sometimes I have days where I just say


Oooh, gotta get me one o them stamps!


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Hot! We thought we were going to get a nice big storm today, but the clouds blew right around us. Damn living between two mountain ranges.....



We watch the weather radar...yep, weather nerds...anyway, the storm Ph03nix mentioned blew away. Then, about an hour ago I looked at the radar again. It had been completely clear at about 9:30pm. Now there is a shitload of rain coming down from the North. Probably enough to have it settle in tomorrow for a while. we should get rained on in about two hours i hope...

Oh, Twisty, it's 1:40 am here at the moment. 28 degrees and 95% humidity.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Sometimes I think weather is our religion. Hubby is in construction so the weather plays a big part in our cash flow. 

Both my kids smoke, so no worries here, yesterday my son came by to "visit" my washing machine, I was out so I charged him a small bud for doing laundry. I don't often do that, I figure 3 hits for 23 years of laundry service, he got the better end of the deal.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sometimes I think weather is our religion. Hubby is in construction so the weather plays a big part in our cash flow.
> 
> Both my kids smoke, so no worries here, yesterday my son came by to "visit" my washing machine, I was out so I charged him a small bud for doing laundry. I don't often do that, I figure 3 hits for 23 years of laundry service, he got the better end of the deal.


I remember you saying you were going to charge him a bud for the use of the washing machine. Three hits? Tell him from me that he ripped you off hester!
23 years. Three bloody hits. Damned spoilt little shit...
Next time, three hits per load! Nothing less.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

He didn't have much, he gave me about half of what he did have. It's cool, it was better than nothing.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> He didn't have much, he gave me about half of what he did have. It's cool, it was better than nothing.


Yep. That's pretty cool. We are buying our pot through our eldest (daughter) at the moment. She sometimes snarfs a few buds, but tells us. That's OK though. She's also pulled us through times of no money, so it's all good. She's a sweetheart. A bit confused about life at that age, and suffers from depression as well. Oh, did i mention she is a stripper? Well, an 'adult entertainer' is more the term. She runs a small business managing skimpy barmaids, but does adult strip shows for bucks nights and the like. The whole beads and stuff thing. I've never watched a show (her mother has), but I've been a 'bodyguard' for her on occasion.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 1, 2009)

All this talk about our kids and our smoking has made me start thinking....A few weeks ago my oldest asked me if I would sell him some of my grow. He knows I will sell it for 150. an ounce to a guy down here, I do it just to move it out of the house. Well he knows that I am sitting on some and I haven't sold it because I did not start another grow. So he wants me to cut him the same deal I did for this guy down here. I haven't given him an answer yet because I am not sure if this is the right thing to do. On one hand I know he could sell to his college roomies and make a little extra cash...BUT I feel like I am promoting 'dealing' activities....I guess it is one thing to smoke with them here and there and another to supply them, so to speak. Sticky situation, for me atleast.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> All this talk about our kids and our smoking has made me start thinking....A few weeks ago my oldest asked me if I would sell him some of my grow. He knows I will sell it for 150. an ounce to a guy down here, I do it just to move it out of the house. Well he knows that I am sitting on some and I haven't sold it because I did not start another grow. So he wants me to cut him the same deal I did for this guy down here. I haven't given him an answer yet because I am not sure if this is the right thing to do. On one hand I know he could sell to his college roomies and make a little extra cash...BUT I feel like I am promoting 'dealing' activities....I guess it is one thing to smoke with them here and there and another to supply them, so to speak. Sticky situation, for me atleast.


Don't worry, if he is in school you need to go to hell and high water to help any way you can. I have a girl in medical school she brings home computers i fix them and she collects. Parents with kids in school get amnesty under my administration.lol


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> All this talk about our kids and our smoking has made me start thinking....A few weeks ago my oldest asked me if I would sell him some of my grow. He knows I will sell it for 150. an ounce to a guy down here, I do it just to move it out of the house. Well he knows that I am sitting on some and I haven't sold it because I did not start another grow. So he wants me to cut him the same deal I did for this guy down here. I haven't given him an answer yet because I am not sure if this is the right thing to do. On one hand I know he could sell to his college roomies and make a little extra cash...BUT I feel like I am promoting 'dealing' activities....I guess it is one thing to smoke with them here and there and another to supply them, so to speak. Sticky situation, for me atleast.


mmmm, difficult Sunny. As for me, I'd probably go with selling to him for that price. I'd feel bad if I didn't sell some of my grow to my kids if they asked.
It sounds strange actually charging for it. But it has to have at least *some* monetory value. Don't leave yourself short of bud just to make him happy though. That'd be terrible .


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 1, 2009)

There's some nice steady rain falling now. I'm off to bed seeing as it's 3:30 am.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

My kids do not smoke...I cant make them. i am a med user but I think we all got problems.I have seen depressed people snap up after some good bud. Less pharma drugs is better.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 1, 2009)

You know, you just answered my question! I feel weird because I would be selling it to him!! I always hook him up, but it is always for his personal use. This 'selling' to him just don't feel right. What he does with what I 'give' him is his business....I am also not going to wipe out my full crop either, which I think is what he wants to do...you know, buy and sell my whole crop. No, that is not happening....he will have to stick with the gifts I give him.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 1, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> There's some nice steady rain falling now. I'm off to bed seeing as it's 3:30 am.


Nite Gryphonn!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I would stick with giving him personal stash and just tell him, the climate in society just isn't right for selling at this time. I'd rather be personal and safe than selling and at risk. 

Whew, I've got the decorations down, and most of the house put back straight, it's a madhouse here right now, perfect time for a bakin break


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You know, you just answered my question! I feel weird because I would be selling it to him!! I always hook him up, but it is always for his personal use. This 'selling' to him just don't feel right. What he does with what I 'give' him is his business....I am also not going to wipe out my full crop either, which I think is what he wants to do...you know, buy and sell my whole crop. No, that is not happening....he will have to stick with the gifts I give him.


yup, if he got busted selling the guilt would be tough.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

It's break time again,  This undecorationg the house is a lot of work. I'm glad the holidays are behind us for another 11 months


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

a lil late but . . ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Sicc, it's never to late to bake, and it's New Years day, people can wake and bake at their leisure.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's break time again,  This undecorationg the house is a lot of work. I'm glad the holidays are behind us for another 11 months


*damn...I forgot I gotta take that damn tree down.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry for reminding you, mine is down and packed away, bring on Spring !


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Ugh, recovering from champagne hangover. Baking break now, then maybe a new years day nap. Too much goin on.

Happy Friggin New Year, me fine fellows!

I refuse to take the tree down till the last day of 'olde' Christmas......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Merry-juana New Year Puff. 

 for you !!!

I had to get my stuff taken down, my house isn't that big and it was in the way !!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Ugh, recovering from champagne hangover. Baking break now, then maybe a new years day nap. Too much goin on.
> 
> Happy Friggin New Year, me fine fellows!
> 
> I refuse to take the tree down till the last day of 'olde' Christmas......



A New years nap sounds really really good about now, i might have to do that, the bake is gooood for recovering


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Ugh, recovering from champagne hangover. Baking break now, then maybe a new years day nap. Too much goin on.
> 
> Happy Friggin New Year, me fine fellows!
> 
> I refuse to take the tree down till the last day of 'olde' Christmas......


Is the end of olde christmastime the Epiphany?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year everyone!!

This bud's for you!!

now I'm off to go on a new years day ride with the ol' man and eat some shrimp creole. 


be good


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2009)

Wake n Bake!, I had a nap, good to go. Fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

A bunch of geese just flew over my house honking. They should be a lot farther south at this time of year. I think the climate is screwing them up. Poor geese, just wanderin, and wanderin and wanderin........they were going towards the north.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe pet geese running away?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> A bunch of geese just flew over my house honking. They should be a lot farther south at this time of year. I think the climate is screwing them up. Poor geese, just wanderin, and wanderin and wanderin........they were going towards the north.


I have noticed the geese all confused here too, coming and going not quite sure what to do. We have too many in my neighbourhood as there are wetlands here they like. In the spring they get nasty walking all around here honking and shitting everywhere, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Last week we saw about 200 of them all coming down into a corn field. It wasn't disked after harvest so I'm sure there's those wayward ears laying around.


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 1, 2009)

They're just city geese. They're lost and their GPS keeps telling them to turn right.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I think they're flying in circles. Must be a gander in the lead, he won't stop and ask directions.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

If they can find food they won't leave.


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, that'd be it... males...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL, fire when ready


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

haha a goose leads an entire gander i think. but im really smoked out


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

gaggle.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

gander is what you do at a car wreck.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2009)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake time!. Look I beat Korvy today, lol. My sleep is all messed up now from staying up all night new years, Fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, Wake n Bake time!. Look I beat Korvy today, lol. My sleep is all messed up now from staying up all night new years, Fire it up.



LOL I was up early ,, Cheers .. Ive been up an Hour already


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice earlly birds ..... took me rip now im ready to workout do that for a hour or so then shower and another rip..... gotta get back into it ....the munchies are catching up with me   wake n back only way to start the morning out


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 1, 2009)

The only working out Im doing is raising my bowl and lighting my lighter ..


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The only working out Im doing is raising my bowl and lighting my lighter ..



Yes, I hear that. I am on holidays and that is about how much working out I will do, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 1, 2009)

*Maybe today stuff will get back on schedule...Lots of late nights..early ones too...
Body clock is all backwards...
*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 1, 2009)

i hear that i thought today was sunday......i just wanna call in sick have a 5 day holiday  but then agian i want to set up a co2 system gotta get that money.........does anyone know if the c02 setup makes that much of a differance?? my girl keeps yelling at me how much im spending grrr  girls sometimes grrr


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like your girlfriend expends a fair bit of CO2......stick her ass in the grow room and save urself some bucks....... and enjoy the silence ........ . . . . . out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Good morning everyone, wake and bake


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Sounds like your girlfriend expends a fair bit of CO2......stick her ass in the grow room and save urself some bucks....... and enjoy the silence ........ . . . . . out.


*LOL..... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning everyone, wake and bake


*Morning miss....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Twisty  everybody, twist, twist.........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

morning....


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

wake n bake---then cereal---then read the news---then bake----then price is right


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Good morning, tis Friday here, got to brave the grocery store later, but even considering that I'm in a really chipper mood, like I might burst into song at any moment......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, tis Friday here, got to brave the grocery store later, but even considering that I'm in a really chipper mood, like I might burst into song at any moment......


Does this mean I will not be catching hell for my bong hiding from me.lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

You still haven't found that thing? Dude, what's up with that?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

it'll be in the last place he looks


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh yeah I found that bong(in the freezer) now the other went missing.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> it'll be in the last place he looks


Thats where it always is ....always. Tyler hides it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 1, 2009)

Yah, attach a "clapper" on that bong..... out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I was just going to say that


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

when I go out fishing I have a beer can hugger on a string that goes around my neck so I can have hands free beer holder.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

I wonder can we make a bong on a thong for those people who keep losing theirs?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

I could just get a bong shelf! OMG Bongshelf, clapper, neck chain,
I will never lose a bong again.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

Duct my cell phone to the bong and call it. better yet use the GPS.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

a bong with a GPS, I'm dying over here !!! funny stuff this morning.......


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Get one of those three legged dogs from the humane society and use the bong as its peg leg.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

Camera bong,blackberry bong, limitless possibilities of duct tape......
wireless bong, tape this stuff to the side....trust me the bottom of the bong is no place for a camera


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Get a bing, it's pocket sized !!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Get a Go GO gadget bong. How about a "bat bong" by day it's a bong, by night a bazooka.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried the three legged dog thing. when I called and asked the ASPCA they judged me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 1, 2009)

Morning folks ... I need to change the sheets on the bed ...Hee hee


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Get a bing, it's pocket sized !!!


Is that like a binkey bong for tots?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

make a coffee table slash bong. It's always in front of the couch


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

It's called a bing, I named it Chandler  It's perfect size to wrap in a shop rag and hide in the tool bag on my bike. Now no matter where I ride, I can bing when I get there.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

They need a bong contest here. I might be convinced to put up a prize.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Get a bing, it's pocket sized !!!


I looked at that now: If i can not find a half metre bong
how would i find that child's bong. that is a cool bong.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 1, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Wake n Bake!

I could of slept in, but, Farfey bird was up singing this morning...Ikes! She is so cute!! She was singing "I am a little Farfey short and stout....." then she doens't know the rest of the song so she mumbles the rest, too funny. Her voice is so sweet and little girl like, it is so cute! Then in the middle of her song I hear Ozzie yell "SHUT UP" Cracked me up!! 

I am doing a count down over here, one more week and the Mr.Sunny will be home!!!! WooooooHooooooo. 

Oh, I quit my job too.....what a great start to a new year! WoooooHoooooo...


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Adopt a bunch of kids from the government to get their subsidy checks and make it the kids job to keep track of the bong at all times


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> Adopt a bunch of kids from the government to get their subsidy checks and make it the kids job to keep track of the bong at all times


I did i can't find the kids....If i did not have a post box the checks would be missing.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

7 days until Mr Sunny     I'm so happy for you.

You should get a video of Farfey singing, it sounds really cute. Ozzy yelling shut up, now that is funny stuff, and people say animals can't think, pppfffttttt.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> 7 days until Mr Sunny     I'm so happy for you.
> 
> You should get a video of Farfey singing, it sounds really cute. Ozzy yelling shut up, now that is funny stuff, and people say animals can't think, pppfffttttt.


They judge us. Animals...do not trust them.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine are fully aware that they can not open cans without my assistance. As long as I can open a pop top can, I am safe. Now if they ever learn to do that...............


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> 7 days until Mr Sunny     I'm so happy for you.
> 
> You should get a video of Farfey singing, it sounds really cute. Ozzy yelling shut up, now that is funny stuff, and people say animals can't think, pppfffttttt.


Oh they think alright!! I see it every day!! I will get a vid of her singing, it is so cute. Her owner must of taught her, I can tell she misses him so much. Makes me feel sad for her.
Yuppers, Mr.Sunny will be here this time in a week. I feel like a teen again, I am nervous and I don't know why....but I am excited too!!!! I still don't have my cabinets up (they won't be in until next week) So I am hoping he doesn't freak too much over that...I will keep him busy so he doesn't need to think about the cabinets!!! Oh yeah, I am excited!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

Thought it was Saturday. Going to PT.......TTFN


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

If my hubby was away for that long, I'd have sweaty palms and butterflys in my stomache, I'd be all giddy and hyper.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Wake n Bake!
> *snip*
> ...


You Maverick you!! Did you have a plan, or just say, "Fuck it! I've had enough of this?"


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ... I need to change the sheets on the bed ...Hee hee



       ...or should there be even more applause?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> ...or should there be even more applause?





Nah thats good... Thanks ..


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> ...or should there be even more applause?



has he left yet?


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I tried the three legged dog thing. when I called and asked the ASPCA they judged me.


Bastards! Damn them all to Hell! As Ph03nix just said, "If you had a dog with a bong for a leg, you'd look after it well."

It'd always be on a leash by your side...and would *always* have fresh water handy...and he/she would always have a smile on its face...


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah thats good... Thanks ..


You're welcome...China still asleep?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

Good morning gryphonn, or should I say good tomorrow


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning gryphonn, or should I say good tomorrow


Ermmm, OH, yeah! Good yesterday to you miss! It's 00:47 Saturday the 3rd.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> You're welcome...China still asleep?



Nope ,, she is moving around ...


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah thats good... Thanks ..


You kids...

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHN6YXD6E98&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHN6YXD6E98&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah thats good... Thanks ..



.. *MMmm leftover roast potato scrambled eggs..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nah its more like this 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8DrIoBvhzE&feature=related


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope ,, she is moving around ...


You better get back to work then Mr Vette. She needs her rest...how is she going to do that if she still has the energy to 'move around'? 

Anyway, I have a job to do too, so g'night all...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> You better get back to work then Mr Vette. She needs her rest...how is she going to do that if she still has the energy to 'move around'?
> 
> Anyway, I have a job to do too, so g'night all...


 I dont look at it as work,, Cause for me its PURE PLEASURE .... The work part is cleaning up the mess.. But we try to keep all fluids contained ........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright boys, enough of this talk of bodiy fluids. 

What is everyone smoking this morning? I'm loving the master kush I got. Tasty, yet full bodied, a remarkable taste sensation.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont look at it as work,, Cause for me its PURE PLEASURE .... The work part is cleaning up the mess.. But we try to keep all fluids contained ........


This is kind of our song. If we were to have a 'song'. We have more than one that we like. But this is quite special...

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L5RN_F2Py0A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L5RN_F2Py0A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Alright boys, enough of this talk of bodiy fluids.
> 
> What is everyone smoking this morning? I'm loving the master kush I got. Tasty, yet full bodied, a remarkable taste sensation.



Im smoking the same as always , Hijack and hash .. Breakfast Of Champions ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

China is watching Silence of the Lambs for like the millionth time


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Alright boys, enough of this talk of bodiy fluids.
> 
> What is everyone smoking this morning? I'm loving the master kush I got. Tasty, yet full bodied, a remarkable taste sensation.





korvette1977 said:


> Im smoking the same as always , Hijack and hash .. Breakfast Of Champions ..


Ph03nix snuck out and picked a 1/4 of this up from our old dealer. We forgot how good her bud is...when it's good...it is very good.

EDIT: Chopping it with scissors is like cutting putty...skunky grape aroma...very nice, mildly intense, cerebral high (I should be writing for High times  )







OK, this time it's *really* goodnight...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hey Gryph.. good looking bud.............. *


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey Gryph.. good looking bud.............. *


Thanx Twisty. You're looking quite dapper this yesterday.

Gotta go. It's way past our bedtime...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China is watching Silence of the Lambs for like the millionth time


 Scary, do not trust people who watch that movie. Do not buy fava beans and chianti.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China is watching Silence of the Lambs for like the millionth time


 It puts the lotion in the basket...... that is one messed up movie. Ever see SPark Cartman's version?  Gnite gryph.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzzzz... .... out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Scary, do not trust people who watch that movie. Do not buy fava beans and chianti.......



I trust China With EVERY ounce of my being ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the Silence of the Lambs. One of the best movies ever. Jodie Foster is great in that one. 

That crazy guy in that film sure has a cool house. Imagine how badass it would be if you cleared all that crap out of it. That basement is grow central.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 2, 2009)

Yah, Jodie is a class actor of the highest order. She's at LEAST as good as Ryan Seacrest...  ................ out.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I love the Silence of the Lambs. One of the best movies ever. Jodie Foster is great in that one.
> 
> That crazy guy in that film sure has a cool house. Imagine how badass it would be if you cleared all that crap out of it. That basement is grow central.



I think he was putting that particular basement to its best use. No fatties


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

so is sweet-breads brains or adrenal glands? Brains are not sweet so I am betting on the adrenals.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet bread is made form the Thymus gland... sometimes a calf stomach is used as well.




out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 2, 2009)

I am cleaning the house and I have my 'cleaning' clothes on, well some bible thumpers come to the door and I answer the door to get rid of them and they were acting more weird than usual, I had no problem getting rid of them!! So I come back inside and I am thinking that was weird then I realize I am wearing my t shirt for cleaning, well all the tee says is "Fuck You You Fucking Fuck" LOL LOL LOL 
I am going to start wearing that shirt to the store too!! Those bible people practically ran down the driveway!!! Ok, back to work I go. I just had to share that, made me laugh!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 2, 2009)

hahahah.... well done Sunny  

Now see, I would've figured you were coming on to me.... I'd be thinking to myself..."lawdy, I just hope she smokes cig's too!"





out. ;blsmoke:


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

one time a buddy of mine just left and not a minute later I heard a knock at the door---so I thought it was him so as I'm opening the door I say "what the fuck do you want now" it wasn't him, but a little girl trying to sell girl scout cookies  I knew her and her whole family. Her mother was shutting her car door and walking towards the car port with her jaw bottomed out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ive been watching this show "Ax Men " On the history Channel , Its about logging in Oregon, Looks like a tough job even now with modern machines .. Back in the day It had to be insane... Cutting them down is the easy part ..


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been watching this show "Ax Men " On the history Channel , Its about logging in Oregon, Looks like a tough job even now with modern machines .. Back in the day It had to be insane... Cutting them down is the easy part ..



all those guys who own those big logging companies are so fucked in this economy---they probably are going to lose everything


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> all those guys who own those big logging companies are so fucked in this economy---they probably are going to lose everything



Thats what they are saying on the show due to the housing crunch and not a lot of building going on they are loosing money big time ..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

Jus rolled out of bed, turned on the laptop.....  mmmmmm


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 2, 2009)

Logging has to be one of the poorest paying jobs in proportion to the risk around.......that is balls out work.



out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!!

Finally feeling up to typing, I've been reading along faithfully.... glad that everyone is doing well. Thank you to everyone that has asked about me. 

Sunny, I am so happy that your hubby is coming home soon. Sorry about the bird situation.... I went into your profile to see if you had more pictures.... we need to see more of them. Sorry they did the damage on your furniture.

Gryph & Ph03nix.... sorry about the living situation. I know you will come out of everything on top. You have each other and that is comfort. By the way.. nice pictures.... you are both beautiful inside and out.

Chiceh & Miss.... thanks for keeping the other half busy.... allowing me sleep time.  My love to both of you. Chiceh.. sorry about the snow... but I am glad you had a great holiday. Miss... I think you need a bird....she sounds so sweet.

Tips.... BOOOONNNNAAARRRROOOOO!!!!! Enough said. 

Sicc.... thanks for the "GOOD REP".. you're the best sweetie! 

Cracker Jax..... what a sweet soul you are. Thanks for checking up on me.

Twisty... last but not least.....you make me so happy! Your kind words are so sweet. It was medicine to my ears. Thanks for being such a great friend to Vette and to me also. 

Slik.... adding you in.... thanks for all the good vibes... keep taking care of that little one!!!

If I left anyone out.... my humble apologies.

There are many others on many threads that have been kind.... just want to stop here first. Wake and bake seems like home.

Have a great evening.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea but thanks anyways im glad ur ok and able to bring the new year in. AWESOME


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea but thanks anyways im glad ur ok and able to bring the new year in. AWESOME


How could I leave you out..... you will always be one of favorites and the first person I would call if Vette and I don't work out. 

You did ask Santa for me. 

Sorry sweetie!!!!!! 

***am I forgiven?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

YeaThanks good to see ur ok. Just so u know tho... I could never do that to vette now.... im just going to continue searching for a mini china.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> YeaThanks good to see ur ok. Just so u know tho... I could never do that to vette now.... im just going to continue searching for a mini china.


That is probably a good idea. First... I am way to old for you and Second..... I think Vette and I are in this for the long haul.

But you can still be my "what if...." guy!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes I would call u mami and let u walk me around like a puppy haha but ur vettes lady yet a ganja queen to us all... what if haha


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> How could I leave you out..... you will always be one of favorites and the first person I would call if Vette and I don't work out.
> 
> You did ask Santa for me.
> 
> ...


*I'm glad you're feeling better... It's bad enough at any time but during the holidays...... but she's back......... I've been slack about posting... just all, back asswards... feeling well fed and rested. and I'm back....*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn i was thinking the old lady had u all tied up and in a closet in that str8 jacket twisty.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yes I would call u mami and let u walk me around like a puppy haha but ur vettes lady yet a ganja queen to us all... what if haha


See... you are such a sweetie.... "Vette's lady" what a gentleman!!!! Thank you for calling me a lady.

You will find a nice girl... I am sure of it.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Twisty...... 

Sometimes holidays are best that way. Curl up and let them pass by.

How are things.... I was glad that you didn't milk that cat instead of running to the store!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Twisty......
> Sometimes holidays are best that way. Curl up and let them pass by.
> How are things.... I was glad that you didn't milk that cat instead of running to the store!!!!


*This holiday was a lot more busy then I expected.... Still, I did my best impersonation of a sloth....  May have even grown some moss on my butt..... 


*Where's tips' smart remark..??
*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe he nailed himself to the floor with the new nail gun.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *This holiday was a lot more busy then I expected.... Still, I did my best impersonation of a sloth....  May have even grown some moss on my butt.....
> 
> 
> *Where's tips' smart remark..??
> *


Yes, I was wondering where everyone is? I finally feel up to typing and everyone disappears?

(sniffing arm pit... not I ... I'm okay here)


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Might be the cabbage I ate.........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Might be the cabbage I ate.........*



LMAO.... or the leftover cauliflower Murray ate.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Lord I stuffed myself.. good thing I had Whack-O-people, I fed them well.. No fun making a roast for one person.... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I made a pork roast with kraut..... good German girl. 

We ate yesterday, we ate today... by tomorrow.... yikes.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

My little China doll, she says, ' Oh baby, just you shut your mouth' 

Hey girl what's up? Feeling good?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*I love to cook too..Did a roast chicken..with roasted spuds, stuffing...... Should have gotten a turkey, but I thought I'd be alone..... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Miss!

Feeling better thanks!

Almost ready for bed.... yikes Friday night and getting ready for bed at 8:19. LOL

But yes.... getting there. 

Not 100% yet.... but total recovery can take up to 2 months. 

How are things on your end?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

I made an awesome spaghetti salad. But twisty just made me hungry. I have a frozen chicken ive been looking at for a while.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My little China doll, she says, ' Oh baby, just you shut your mouth'
> 
> Hey girl what's up? Feeling good?


*Woo hoo... twistys got the ladies to himself..............


Snooze, snooze..... Damn did I just fall asleep.....
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I love to cook too..Did a roast chicken..with roasted spuds, stuffing...... Should have gotten a turkey, but I thought I'd be alone..... *


Shhhhh.. I don't know how to cook. That is our little secret. Vette is the cook here...... lil' ole' me... don't know how to boil water.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

China thats not cool hahahaha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

We had some take out chinese tonight *stopping to count my cats * 

All is well here, going to play a little sniper game on the ps2 shortly, just have a little bake before we get started. 

Twisty


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

I could have the deep fryer ready for the chicken.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> China thats not cool hahahaha


It's our secret!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm making a turkey tomorrow. Daughter was sick on Christmas and didn't get to enjoy the dinner, so I'm making a smaller version of it tomorrow for her to enjoy.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Still have this sleeping thing too.. damn winter Tse Tse flies....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to say my good nights..... thanks again to everyone.... see you in the am!!!!

Hugs!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Save me the bones.... .. I'll boil them for 3 days and make soup...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I am going to say my good nights..... thanks again to everyone.... see you in the am!!!!
> 
> Hugs!


*Good night China & vette and all... I'm going to crash soon too...... *


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Night China... I must be getting old i fell asleep at 920 on new years eve so dont worry about it.


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am cleaning the house and I have my 'cleaning' clothes on, well some bible thumpers come to the door and I answer the door to get rid of them and they were acting more weird than usual, I had no problem getting rid of them!! So I come back inside and I am thinking that was weird then I realize I am wearing my t shirt for cleaning, well all the tee says is "Fuck You You Fucking Fuck" LOL LOL LOL
> I am going to start wearing that shirt to the store too!! Those bible people practically ran down the driveway!!! Ok, back to work I go. I just had to share that, made me laugh!


Oh, I think I want one of those shirts. One day (three kids under five and I'd had a really bad day) some Jehovahs came to my door... poor people... well, I was sick of them.... they'd come around every second week... I told them to 'fuck off and don't come back or I'll sic my dog onto you'. He took the cue and growled at just the right time... 

They didn't come back. I wonder if they registered our address on some data base somewhere as a lost soul and just gave up on us.



ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!!


Hee-eey..... 



ChinaCat said:


> Finally feeling up to typing, I've been reading along faithfully.... glad that everyone is doing well. Thank you to everyone that has asked about me.
> 
> Gryph & Ph03nix.... sorry about the living situation. I know you will come out of everything on top. You have each other and that is comfort. By the way.. nice pictures.... you are both beautiful inside and out.


Gosh...  ... thanks China. I could say the same thing...  oh, and Vette... that's not a double chin...  



ChinaCat said:


> Miss... I think you need a bird....she sounds so sweet.


I agree... I'd take her, but the quarantine laws here are a nightmare. She'd be stuck in quarantine for a mminimum of six months, and that's providing we could get a permit to keep her. But you're just up the road, and she really does sound like a sweetie. They are beautiful and very intelligent birds...



ChinaCat said:


> That is probably a good idea. First... I am way to old for you and Second..... I think Vette and I are in this for the long haul.
> 
> But you can still be my "what if...." guy!


Everyone needs a backup guy... 



Twistyman said:


> *Might be the cabbage I ate.........*


Is that what that was? 



ChinaCat said:


> Yes, I made a pork roast with kraut..... good German girl.


Pork = Mmmmm!! But I'm sorry China, I'm not much of a kraut girl. Cabbage makes me vomit. AND... I used to be married to a german (but I won't hold that against you ) so I know that cooking smell well... 



Twistyman said:


> *Woo hoo... twistys got the ladies to himself..............
> 
> 
> Snooze, snooze..... Damn did I just fall asleep.....
> *


Gotta love a stud!!   



Morning all..... Wake and Bake guys... 12:42 pm... Saturday... music of the hour... Dark Side of the Moon... Pink Floyd...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Whuzzup, fellow bakers? Insomnia, but I finally got on for a little while. Been havin problems with the ol' laptop, had to scan and defrag just to get my shit to come up. 
Well, I forgot to soak the black eyed peas, didn't have any on the shelf, and didn't have any in the stores, and I was afraid I was SOL until we headed for the step kids (they are grown, but we still call them kids) and stopped at a gas station, and what do I find, Black eyed peas! Good, too. Then, we get home late and feed the horses, and hubby comes in from letting them back out, and an hour later I get a call from a neighbor my horses are out! It was dark and had no light, and fuckin cold as shit, and all I had was a coat over my pj bottoms and a t-shirt. They had somehow lifted the gate off the hinges, and they were grazin contentedly in the feild across the road. I came to the big mare first, and led her back (with no halter or rope, our horses are ubber trained) and hubby led the gelding, my stud colt followed. A cop had stopped and was keeping traffic at bay while we crossed. My colt decided once he was in the yard he would just graze in the fron yard, and suprisingly the cop took the incentive and put his arm around the colt's neck like he had seen us do the other two horses, and led my colt back to the barn nice as you please. I was really proud of my baby boy, he is either gonna turn into a total punk when he hits 2 or 3, or be the best horse ever.

I SHORE hope the rest of the year is not nearly so exciting!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

The physical terrorist dropped a dumbell on my ankle. I asked her if
she had any clients that lived. Freaking hard to sleep.....Puff- horses are scary always judging me....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 2, 2009)

If they are my horses they are only sizing you up to see if you bring carrots. 
Actually, they are one of the only things I feed that doesn't remind me what a screw up I am...... THem and the cat.


----------



## amsterdayum (Jan 2, 2009)

u know started smoking weed a lil over 7 years ago and i still have never even tried the whole wake n bake thing i would feel crazy guilty like i did somethin wrong kinda like drinkin when wake up lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

When i am awake i smoke.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2009)

Good morning RIU, waking and baking already. I can't seem to get my sleep back to normal. Going to bed at 8pm and getting up before 5 am. I don't know what is going on here, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, this is weird, but I have the EXACT same problem! I am tryin to fall asleep at like 7:30, (and sometimes do) then I am WIDE awake at 3 and 4 in the morning. And that is with a weed nap in the afternoon! 

I am baked, I am waked. Been up awhile, actually, can't go to sleep now. Need java.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Okay, this is weird, but I have the EXACT same problem! I am tryin to fall asleep at like 7:30, (and sometimes do) then I am WIDE awake at 3 and 4 in the morning. And that is with a weed nap in the afternoon!
> 
> I am baked, I am waked. Been up awhile, actually, can't go to sleep now. Need java.



I am the same, once I am awake there is no going back to sleep. I have the dogs going haywire for breakfast as soon as I open my eyes, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im awake and getting ready to bake . Good morning folks ............


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Chiceh- I know what you mean. I have a not-so-bright little banty rooster who thinks as soon as a light goes on in the house, the sun is comin up and he starts to crowin, even if it is 3 in the morning. Kinda sounds like a worn out pull-string toy. 


Vette- Mornin! Art thou baked yet?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Chiceh- I know what you mean. I have a not-so-bright little banty rooster who thinks as soon as a light goes on in the house, the sun is comin up and he starts to crowin, even if it is 3 in the morning. Kinda sounds like a worn out pull-string toy.
> 
> 
> Vette- Mornin! Art thou baked yet?




On my way to baked .. Good Morning Puff


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Chiceh- I know what you mean. I have a not-so-bright little banty rooster who thinks as soon as a light goes on in the house, the sun is comin up and he starts to crowin, even if it is 3 in the morning. Kinda sounds like a worn out pull-string toy.
> 
> 
> Vette- Mornin! Art thou baked yet?


bantys do a lot of that got several myself. BB reds.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

Trying to help my ankle(pt dropped a dumb bell on it) is it heat then ice or vice versa. Just ate the last brownies that are not frozen and I hope that helps. It turned black and may very well be a fracture......Not sure to call a doctor or a lawyer?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Trying to help my ankle(pt dropped a dumb bell on it) is it heat then ice or vice versa.


Always ice the first 24 hours. Use a bag of frozen veggies. Works well.... I had peas and beans on my nose for hours last week. 

Good morning everyone!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

I.C.E. - learned this in first aid

Ice
Compression (not tight, just a loosely wrapped ace bandage)
Elevation


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

Was it black eyed peas(pun intended) for the new year? Thnx... I got ice.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Was it black eyed peas(pun intended) for the new year? Thnx... I got ice.


lol... nope... good old fashion green peas.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Please be sure to elevate it..... very important so the swelling stays down.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

So now it feels better, the bong, the icepack the canna budder brownies, pain killers and valium...and the elevation. TY china


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wheres my POT PIE BITCH ??????


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

never thought about a pot pie. i will work on that.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wheres my POT PIE BITCH ??????


In the flipping freezer bitch!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

pot,pot pie... got a nice ring to it. Maybe as good as my cannabis stroganoff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> In the flipping freezer bitch!!!




Ahhhhhhhhh ok..... Is it chicken , Beef , or turkey ?


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

Morning all (or good yesterday to ya's. well...it's 10:30pm here, so nearly yesterday).

I've just finished refurbishing the power steering pump on the Land Cruiser, and have replaced the engine mounts. Lotsa fun, but it's done now. Just need to clean up a few holes and get some window regulators (the front ones are flogged out). Then we're on the road again!

Hey, guess what! Over the past few days I've been getting lots of awards...
...and reached a couple of milestones. Three negative reps in two days, AND I got one of my threads closed!! 
I think a couple of youngsters got upset with me 
Ah well. I'll just have to smoke a few more     and try and get over the feelings of rejection I'm now suffering...I think I need a hug...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Gryf what thread got closed ,, Do tell more ,,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

what radical thread got closed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

And who closed it ????????????


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 2, 2009)

yea thats messed up closing threads ..... shit i have put out threads with no replys thats one thing, but to close a thread thats bulll shit  

Welll Morning All hows every one doing this fine day another great day cant beat a morning that starts like this  ....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2009)

Still baking here. What's up RIU?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And who closed it ????????????


It wasn't me, just for the record, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Some threads are nuts , but this is the Net ,There are billions of nuts out there ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> It wasn't me, just for the record, lol.



Hey Chiceh ,, I dont question the staff.. If its something that has to be done .Oh well you gotta do it.. I report threads that are not allowed .. just so this site dont get like overgrow and shut down ,, If everyone behaves then there are no problems


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Gryf what thread got closed ,, Do tell more ,,





diemdepyro said:


> what radical thread got closed.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/146290-i-finally-saw-two-girls.html

It's strange...it started as a funny with a couple of parody type videos, but some of the juniors must have got upset with me when the real video wasn't there for them to watch. I got no idea who closed it korvette, but it seems I got 2 neg reps in a row that read:

'hope it was worth it moron ' 

when it was closed. 
I wonder if I upset a mod too. I better have a another comfort billy...    

And, once again for the record, no, I have not watched, nor will I willingly ever watch 'Two Girls, One Cup!'
The thread was a J O K E


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

EWWWWWWWWWWWW nasty stuff there .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

Who made them watch a video did they have to click....over and over. This is all silly or I am toasted to a crunch..........


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Chiceh ,, I dont question the staff.. If its something that has to be done .Oh well you gotta do it.. I report threads that are not allowed .. just so this site dont get like overgrow and shut down ,, If everyone behaves then there are no problems


Thanks Korv, if you guys don't tell us, we have no idea sometimes. I personally can't read all the threads on here. 



Gryphonn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/146290-i-finally-saw-two-girls.html
> 
> It's strange...it started as a funny with a couple of parody type videos, but some of the juniors must have got upset with me when the real video wasn't there for them to watch. I got no idea who closed it korvette, but it seems I got 2 neg reps in a row that read:
> 
> ...


G'Day Gryph, how are you guys doing?
I have seen that video and the other ones too, very gross is all I will say.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> yea thats messed up closing threads ..... shit i have put out threads with no replys thats one thing, but to close a thread thats bulll shit
> 
> Welll Morning All hows every one doing this fine day another great day cant beat a morning that starts like this  ....


I reckon, as korvette does. The moderators try to keep the signal to noise ratio down. It's a hard job trying to keep an eye on this place and if they feel a thread needs to be closed, then it needs to be closed. My theory is that it was probably going to degenerate into a sh*tfight (excuse the pun) at some point. Either way, the thread pulled up some pretty funny videos, so its job is done. It really doesn't need more comments or replies.



Chiceh said:


> It wasn't me, just for the record, lol.


Oh SURE chiceh!!  S'OK, I believe you.



korvette1977 said:


> Some threads are nuts , but this is the Net ,There are billions of nuts out there ..





korvette1977 said:


> Hey Chiceh ,, I dont question the staff.. If its something that has to be done .Oh well you gotta do it.. I report threads that are not allowed .. just so this site dont get like overgrow and shut down ,, If everyone behaves then there are no problems


I agree korvette. I have no problems if a thread gets closed for whatever reason. I don't think the mods have to give a reason for closing a thread either, but sometimes it would be nice to have it clarified.
I guess I just stepped over someone's decency line...

Time for another comfort cone or two...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

So who is having what for supper tonight ? 
We have leftover Pork and kraut , But Im feeling like a Sicilian Pizza ......


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2009)

It's a tough call as a moderator. We do have rules to follow here and it is up to all of us to follow them and enforce them. We may have different opinions and or views than people here, but we all have to respect one another and the rules. 

Now lets all fire it up, lol.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWW nasty stuff there .





diemdepyro said:


> Who made them watch a video did they have to click....over and over. This is all silly or I am toasted to a crunch..........





Chiceh said:


> G'Day Gryph, how are you guys doing?
> I have seen that video and the other ones too, very gross is all I will say.


Yeah but...the two videos that I started the thread with are not gross ones. The first is a bloke with a barbie doll doing his rendition of TGOC with a cup of chocolate pudding. The second one was a recreation with fully clothed girls and whipped cream...
...just silly...not yucky...

...anyway, I guess I'll just have to check my sense of humour next time i start a new thread, just in case...


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So who is having what for supper tonight ?
> We have leftover Pork and kraut , But Im feeling like a Sicilian Pizza ......


Midnight snack will be a Vegemite sandwich


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So who is having what for supper tonight ?
> We have leftover Pork and kraut , But Im feeling like a Sicilian Pizza ......


I have seen some dangerous outlandish threads here get closed also some innocuous threads get closed. Are there diverse interpretations of the "rules".
i am not a smart ass just a curious lad....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey waked bakers  

How is going today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

There is a youtube video of kermit the frog watching two girls 1 cup.. and he starts wacking off too it . It is funny as hell.. 

Oh yea .. Eat that shit ... 

Look here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOn1htjSZic


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 2, 2009)

What is this 2 girls one cup thing? I don't want to see it, but what are they doing? I assume that it's something gross.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Always ice the first 24 hours. Use a bag of frozen veggies. Works well.... I had peas and beans on my nose for hours last week.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!!





korvette1977 said:


> Wheres my POT PIE BITCH ??????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOn1htjSZic[/quote]

*LOL... boy you left yourself open there China...........

"where's the pot pie B"... Same place as "your" peas and beans are.....
On poor china's face..I'm just wondering which is the beans.........
Hung like a fava bean........
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> There is a youtube video of kermit the frog watching two girls 1 cup.. and he starts wacking off too it . It is funny as hell..
> 
> Oh yea .. Eat that shit ...
> 
> ...


Kermit shows ROWLF....I near choked watching this!
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ggaWaK5d23Y

Thanx korvette, I'll be occupied now for a bit...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Woo hoo... GST tax refund came today...... Not a dealer in sight.... Oh well... frosty frosties.... Damn its cold outside..plus I need to go out again.... Cat seems to have a bee up his ass about my TP and Q-tips.... both were all over this morning... I'll shit in kittys box... see if he likes that........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL that would fuck his head up thats for sure .. you shit and have him bury it .. Team Twisty


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Give your cat on old shoelace, it'll keep him busy for days. 

I'm getting some more of that Master Kush today, I still have some, been rationing, good stuff like this is few and far between. It's so smooth and tastes so nice. Yum. If I could be a taste, that's the one I'd pick.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Got lots of Hash and Hijack.. Im toasted..

I heard the words road trip a few days ago.. ,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

You like your H & H breakfast don't you? 

Try Vette's H&H, you'll be glad you did. !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Give your cat on old shoelace, it'll keep him busy for days.


*Been there done that... Its like those chinese sex balls... but I end up chasing cat and pulling them out...*



korvette1977 said:


> Got lots of Hash and Hijack.. Im toasted..
> 
> I heard the words road trip a few days ago.. ,


*Waaa..!! *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Twisty  I'm sorry, concentrate really hard, I'm smoking one for you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ben Wa Balls ,,, Twisty I thought you liked live gerbils ? 


LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  I'm sorry, concentrate really hard, I'm smoking one for you.


*Alls good.... Those 10 days or so before Xmas, sans smoke really made getting some primo herb worth the wait... All you mega smokers know that, but the wait is a bitch... but always a great reward.... Like buying an OZ when you've smoked for days... you never really get the true buzzability of the weed.... but those days off show the true weed..and its worth.. but still... Waaa!

Smells good miss.....
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Got lots of Hash and Hijack.. Im toasted..
> 
> I heard the words road trip a few days ago.. ,


"I'll have what he's having."

We've still got that yummy stuff we posted pics of last night:





misshestermoffitt said:


> You like your H & H breakfast don't you?
> 
> Try Vette's H&H, you'll be glad you did. !!!


Hey Misshestermoffitt! Sorry I didn't say hello earlier, I got sidetracked....I'll plead the 'Stoner's Clause'.


----------



## overfiend (Jan 3, 2009)

mornin from the east coast! just blazed some lemony skunk aaahhhh.

do people really use live gerbils? i mean there many better ways of getting off


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

overfiend said:


> do people really use live gerbils? i mean there many better ways of getting off


 
for you or the gerbil??

morning all! i thiink i might go take a "casualty bud". im gonna break down and become a consumer her in a bit, i havent purchased weed in AGES...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey gryph. Tried to rep you to make up for your negs, but it wouldn't let me, gotta wait until another time. 

Hey fiend


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 3, 2009)

Mornin! Slept in today, it was great.... another 75 degree day down here  Don't worry, revenge comes to me weather wise in the summer.




Gryphonn said:


> Midnight snack will be a Vegemite sandwich


 Okay, what exactly is vegemite? The "Men Down Under" song made me aware of it but, what is it?





Twistyman said:


> *Alls good.... Those 10 days or so before Xmas, sans smoke really made getting some primo herb worth the wait... All you mega smokers know that, but the wait is a bitch... but always a great reward.... Like buying an OZ when you've smoked for days... you never really get the true buzzability of the weed.... but those days off show the true weed..and its worth.. but still... Waaa!
> 
> Smells good miss.....
> *


Hey twisty (waves) , how long do i need to quit for a reset? I haven't been dry in years. My cousin was down last month and halfway through our first blunt together, he says woah, that's enough. Just got me to wondering while I easily smoked the rest of it....


Vette, kermit is downloading now and I can hear the audio as I type.... I'm afraid to look.....

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Mornin! Slept in today, it was great.... another 75 degree day down here  Don't worry, revenge comes to me weather wise in the summer.
> 
> 
> Okay, what exactly is vegemite? The "Men Down Under" song made me aware of it but, what is it?
> ...


*Morning CJ... yeah a rest is good....BUT.. daily reefer is still.. well you know.... as I stated Waa!!.. *


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Chiceh... you have a tough job.... no one really realizes how difficult it is to walk the fine line of controlling and being a friend. You guys do a fine job. 

Gryph... I don't think your thread was closed because of you... I think it was more along the lines of some of the other videos that were posted. I never knew about the Mr. Hand video.... some scary stuff there. Yuck.

Good morning everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 3, 2009)

I read somewhere that if you stop for a week your body resets from the effects.... I'm thinking to myself... a whole week, lawdy, how do they do it? Damn I'm spoiled....... 




out.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Chiceh... you have a tough job.... no one really realizes how difficult it is to walk the fine line of controlling and being a friend. You guys do a fine job.
> 
> Gryph... I don't think your thread was closed because of you... I think it was more along the lines of some of the other videos that were posted. I never knew about the Mr. Hand video.... some scary stuff there. Yuck.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!



Morning China, I hope the healing is coming along nice for you. It all sounds so painful. As for RIU, I love and respect this place.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Morning China, I hope the healing is coming along nice for you. It all sounds so painful. As for RIU, I love and respect this place.


Thanks sweetie!!! Getting there.... slowly.  I am glad I had the time off for Christmas.... back to work on Monday.... I'll fake it until I make it from here. 

I agree... I enjoy RIU and respect the rules. Thanks for all the fine work you guys continue to do.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey China, you 2 planning on a relaxing saturday?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China, you 2 planning on a relaxing saturday?


Thats the gameplan from now till Monday morning 7 am then it'll be time to move ...... 

Im feeling like a Sicilian Pizza So I'll have to venture out to town to get it ... I love Lazy weekends


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey, do you guys think im an A-hole?? ive been getting alot of grief lately for arguing/debating certain topics. be honest, you wont hurt my feelings? i like to debate, i enjoy it thouroughly. i think some people just cant handle thier views being challenged/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

No SLik I don't think you are an A-hole. It's just that people don't know how to properly debate these days. If you make a good point that sticks and they have nothing to counter with they turn to personal attacks and name calling. 

You should try debating as a female. Everything turns into "you're just a fat lonely bitch with 100s of cats"


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China, you 2 planning on a relaxing saturday?


Yes, as lazy as I can make a day be. 

Just got some crackers and a Hickory Farm's Swiss cheese ball. A few munchies...... a few movies.... a couple of naps... A great day!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

i think the farthest into the name-calling game ive gone is to call someone a crybaby. but they deserved it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Chiceh... you have a tough job.... no one really realizes how difficult it is to walk the fine line of controlling and being a friend. You guys do a fine job.
> 
> Gryph... I don't think your thread was closed because of you... I think it was more along the lines of some of the other videos that were posted. I never knew about the Mr. Hand video.... some scary stuff there. Yuck.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!


*Chiceh does a good job..its a fine line between friend and "foe" (not the right word when talking Chiceh, but you get the meaning).. Just how far is far enough.. I've seen some grim shit that some find funny while others are insulted.... I'd be a lot more severe, so count yourselves lucky... plus from a mods point they only read to catch up and see the overall pic.*


korvette1977 said:


> Thats the gameplan from now till Monday morning 7 am then it'll be time to move ......
> Im feeling like a Sicilian Pizza So I'll have to venture out to town to get it ... I love Lazy weekends


*I just did my 2nd voyage out... may have some smokables later...*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> hey, do you guys think im an A-hole?? ive been getting alot of grief lately for arguing/debating certain topics. be honest, you wont hurt my feelings? i like to debate, i enjoy it thouroughly. i think some people just cant handle thier views being challenged/


*You are a dill hole...JK... Bottom line is that you can't please everyone... stay to your own beliefs and if you get flack, at least you know your position was considered.. Me I have my say..you don't like it... don't read it.... 
I've not heard any Slik dick shit, so you're still my friend... Ya weed......
*


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey gryph. Tried to rep you to make up for your negs, but it wouldn't let me, gotta wait until another time.
> Hey fiend


Aaaaww. Thanks! It's all good though. If we didn't get negative reps, we wouldn't know when we've offended someone. It's just a pity no-one is game to ID themselves. I'd accept the neg rep as valid constructive criticism if they did. Otherwise it's just funny 
I have one that reads @care? and two that call me a moron. I'm pretty sure I agreed with the first neg repper when he called me a few names and let him win. I could also be way off the mark 

Now I feel like I have underlying rep anxiety issues...  ...oh no, it's OK. it's this bud I'm smoking. EVERY bloody post I make turns into some bloody Moby Dick epic saga!!     

I've got textual diahorrea!!



CrackerJax said:


> Mornin! Slept in today, it was great.... another 75 degree day down here  Don't worry, revenge comes to me weather wise in the summer.
> Okay, what exactly is vegemite? The "Men Down Under" song made me aware of it but, what is it?
> 
> *snip*
> out.


Vegemite

The link will tell you all about it. But basically, if you are not Australian, or have never tried 'Promite' or 'Marmite', you will consider Vegemite to taste somewhere between what the devil craps in the morning and coal tar. It is made from rendered brewers yeast, and is much the same as you would scrape from the bottom of old brewery fermenters.

We Aussies grow up on it, because it has always been considered extremely high in complex B vitamins (B12 etc), and is basically all natural...



ChinaCat said:


> Chiceh... you have a tough job.... no one really realizes how difficult it is to walk the fine line of controlling and being a friend. You guys do a fine job.
> 
> Gryph... I don't think your thread was closed because of you... I think it was more along the lines of some of the other videos that were posted. I never knew about the Mr. Hand video.... some scary stuff there. Yuck.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!


Hugs to you too ChinaCat, from both of. BTW, you two too make a beautiful couple  ... thankyou 

Yep, I would have closed it myself if it had carried on too much longer (if i could). It was meant to make some humour out of something that isn't funny, but I didn't intend for grossness to enter the thread...and some people didn't see the humour in it...maybe they didn't look at the first two videos I posted??



Chiceh said:


> Morning China, I hope the healing is coming along nice for you. It all sounds so painful. As for RIU, I love and respect this place.


I like it here. We've met some beautiful peoples here! 



SlikWiLL13 said:


> hey, do you guys think im an A-hole?? ive been getting alot of grief lately for arguing/debating certain topics. be honest, you wont hurt my feelings? i like to debate, i enjoy it thouroughly. i think some people just cant handle thier views being challenged/


I've heard some people say some pretty bad things about you SlikWillie, and I'm here to say that I couldn't agree with them more ...
(oops, that was a John McCain moment     )

I've never seen you post anything offensive bloke. I think you're alright...  

I have a feeling a lot of new members are a bit maybe intellectually young...or telling fibs about their age when they sign up. There seem to be a lot of 'ten foot tall and bulletproof' posters about.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 3, 2009)

Australia must have gone through some hunger years to invent that..... here...eat this! I dare you.... 

Slik, no worries dude. Perhaps if IQ levels were matched with your detractors, you might feel a bit better. This is a forum, and intelligent debates are like catching the glint of a dragonflies wings on a full moon night. 




out.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 3, 2009)

WooHoo!!! I have me a stalker!!! Another neg rep!

Oooh, cheeky. I think I know who you are . Now, stop trying to hide and give me a big hug... 
...but I guess you're right '(blah blah)' . No-one is really interested in what I did to my car today...I'll go and have another comfort cone...   

If I keep having comfort cones, I'll be well and truly wasted by the time I go to bed...
I'm gunna hafta post in the 'I Love You' thread now.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Australia must have gone through some hunger years to invent that..... here...eat this! I dare you....
> 
> Slik, no worries dude. _Perhaps if IQ levels were matched with your detractors, you might feel a bit better. This is a forum, and intelligent debates are like catching the glint of a dragonflies wings on a full moon night. _
> 
> ...


 Nicely put!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank You China..... how the peas and beans?  I'll bet that was nicely put as well.....  ouch!




out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> WooHoo!!! I have me a stalker!!! Another neg rep!
> 
> Oooh, cheeky. I think I know who you are . Now, stop trying to hide and give me a big hug...
> ...but I guess you're right '(blah blah)' . No-one is really interested in what I did to my car today...I'll go and have another comfort cone...
> ...




You are kidding me!!! 

I can't rep anymore today... but I will get you tomorrow.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Think Botany Bay... the Aussies started out as a penal colony, but morphed into some cool folk... hey we're all criminals, back in the days.. *


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jan 3, 2009)

Amazing that this thread always seems to be up when I've managed a wake n bake 

Today is a lazy weekend day. We're going to try Seattle's Best Coffee today for shits and giggles and then head over to Costco to check them out. Our Sam's Club membership expires tomorrow but we're going to let it go. Seems like every time we went there we would get pissed off for some reason. They doubled charged us for an item on two separate occasions if that's any indication. And I don't know if you've ever stood in line at the customer service desk at a Sam's, but it is never a pleasant experience. Besides, the Sam's is all the way across town; the Costco is right across the street.

I love being high while drinking a quality cup of Joe. Oh my, I've rambled


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You are kidding me!!!
> 
> I can't rep anymore today... but I will get you tomorrow.


Nah...s'ok...I iz a big LOLCat now. -Reps doez not hurtz me...I iz Supaman

...or in the words of BatFink:
"Your Bullets cannot harm me! My wings are like shield of steel!!"



Twistyman said:


> *Think Botany Bay... the Aussies started out as a penal colony, but morphed into some cool folk... hey we're all criminals, back in the days.. *



Too bloody right we are Twisty. In fact, the real history books also show that our descendants' jailers stole the whole country off the poor buggers who were here in the first place. They even named it Terra Nullus I believe. Then, it wasn't until the sixties that the original owners of this land were taken of the 'flora and fauna' list...yes, that's right folks. Our illustrious leaders back in the 1800's classed the aboriginal people of this land as part of the animal population.
...and to think that many of the people shipped from England to here were guilty of crimes as small as stealing bread and prostitution.

I think that's part of the reason most of us Aussie have an not so underlying distrust of government and authority.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> Nah...s'ok...I iz a big LOLCat now. -Reps doez not hurtz me...I iz Supaman
> 
> ...or in the words of BatFink:
> "Your Bullets cannot harm me! My wings are like shield of steel!!"
> ...


*Plus it makes you Aussies a tough breed.... It could have been worse.. your ancestors could have been Russian... think growing weed in Siberia... bummer... my plants are purple...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

. . . . . . . .  . . . . 



im awake, now its time to bake


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

* Done..... !!!*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

bakin now, fire when ready


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Plus it makes you Aussies a tough breed.... It could have been worse.. your ancestors could have been Russian... think growing weed in Siberia... bummer... my plants are purple...*


theres alota Irish blood in Oz isnt there gryph, phoenix? i mean, we were englands favorite kind of criminal!


----------



## kaze (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got back from a ski trip. Nothing better than to wake up hit the pipe and then the slopes...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm Irish, and German, and Scottish, and Dutch and English ....... just a god ole America mutt.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm Irish, and German, and Scottish, and Dutch and English ....... just a god ole America mutt.


 
hehe, we call it "heinz 57".


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Italian, Irish, and American Indian ............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Italian, no wonder you're such a good cook. Forgive me if I sterotyped, but Italians are known for their skill in the kitchen.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

German here


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Italian, no wonder you're such a good cook. Forgive me if I sterotyped, but Italians are known for their skill in the kitchen.



And The Bedroom too .. dont leave that out ....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> German here



My St Paulie girl..


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And The Bedroom too .. dont leave that out ....


Hubba Hubba!!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 3, 2009)

Irish here! Bog friggin crazy Irish!

I dated an Italian, China Cat, you is ONE lucky gurl....... And I figger he is lucky to have YOU! (an Italian Stallion aint shit without his hot, Germanic mare.....)


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im the luckiest guy in the world to have her ,, I know it too...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> So now it feels better, the bong, the icepack the canna budder brownies, pain killers and valium...and the elevation. TY china


just woke up guess I will wait for one cure to work before I start another


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2009)

Wake n Bake, I am loving this nap stuff, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

Morning all... Wake and Bake time...    



SlikWiLL13 said:


> theres alota Irish blood in Oz isnt there gryph, phoenix? i mean, we were englands favorite kind of criminal!


Originally slik, yeah I think the majority of the convicts sent out here were Irish. That's got a lot to do with the way our accent has formed. If you listen to someone with a broad Irish accent and then someone with a broad Aussie accent (think Croc Dundee...) it's not hard to pick out the similarities. I think it's also had a lot to do with the formation of the Aussie sense of humour too. Both cultures have a bit of a laid-back approach to humour... kind of like our Canadian friends. That's why our humour translates better to them... and vice-versa. 

These days Aus is a melting pot. There are people here from every part of the world. We might have the Constantinoples, a greek family, living next door. On the other side live the Wongs from Singapore. Across the road we might have the Palau family from Tonga, and next to them are the Belinski's from the Ukraine. Grandmere is French... Opa, from your Mum's side came out here from Germany after the war... Uncle Rau, who married Dad's sister is a fullblood Aboriginal from Arnham Land... At school your favourite teachers were Miss Ramu from Argentina and Mr Sherrard, the wickardly funny Irish science head... your best friends are Mandy, a red-headed Scottish girl and CK, a shy, gay polynesian Maori boy. You marry a Ghanian refugee, Ombuku, and have three beautiful children, all with different skin colours. Your sister could never have children, so she and her husband, Steve adopt an orphaned brother and sister who arrived from Afghanistan via Pakistan and India....

Of course, this is a hypothetical *this family is not in any way based on any actual persons, alive or deceased*... but I'm not exaggerating too much. This is a fair example of the lives of a lot of Aussies. We learn about other cultures fairly early in our lives, and most Aussies are fairly tolerant of people of other cultural backgrounds. We all have different traditions and ideas, and on the whole we recognise that fact... 



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm Irish, and German, and Scottish, and Dutch and English ....... just a god ole America mutt.


Aussie Mongrel here  ... English, Irish, Scottish, Welsh, Spanish, Chinese and Aboriginal... maybe more... I can't remember... Damned hippocampus... 



Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, I am loving this nap stuff, lol. Fire it up.


Morning Chiceh... sorry for jacking your thread...   

Can I interest you in one of these???


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Pho3nix. What's up?  

I'm still awake, might as well bake


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

Might as well... 

Morning Hester. Why are you still awake?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

it's about 10:15 here, there's a good show on history channel, so I'm still up.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

i just got ahold of some trainwreck for the first time....whew!

what on miss hess, im just about to go turn it on...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks phoenix. yeah, thats just about everywhere nowadays i guess.


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

It's 2.30 pm here... I'm considering an afternoon snooze already...


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey slik, how's it hangin'?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 3, 2009)

better now, that cold kicked my ass raw. i think i got it whooped though. gonna go smoke some of this class A weed and watch some history channel or discovery. maybe ice cream.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ive been wanting to wake and bake all day but think its best if i dont considering i get myself in trouble serfing the site while baked...

But i will wake and bake vicariuosly thru this thread.


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> better now, that cold kicked my ass raw. i think i got it whooped though. gonna go smoke some of this class A weed and watch some history channel or discovery. maybe ice cream.


 Lol... good to hear it...



onthedl0008 said:


> Ive been wanting to wake and bake all day but think its best if i dont considering i get myself in trouble serfing the site while baked...
> 
> But i will wake and bake vicariuosly thru this thread.


Morning onthedl0008... what the hell do we call you for short? onthedl0008 is a hard name to remember for us stoners...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just L for shorts is cool really.. Id prefer that


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool... morning L.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Morning guys!


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey China. I was just going to go, but now I might just have another one.

 ...or three... 

How's the love of your life this morning (? is it morning? not here...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning, still baking here, lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning, still baking here, lol.


How are you this am Chiceh? 



ph03nix said:


> Hey China. I was just going to go, but now I might just have another one.
> 
> ...or three...
> 
> How's the love of your life this morning (? is it morning? not here...


Yup, morning now. 12:07 am. He is right next to me snoring.... with our dog Chloe curled up in between us. I am on the laptop in bed.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> How are you this am Chiceh?
> 
> Well it's late for me. I am still trying to get my sleep back on track, lol. I love your avatar btw, I need to spread some rep around before I can rep you for it though, lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> ChinaCat said:
> 
> 
> > How are you this am Chiceh?
> ...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Chiceh said:
> 
> 
> > And I love your picture with Jerry. Gotta love the Grateful Dead!!
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ChinaCat said:
> 
> 
> > that sounds annoying im sorry bout that..no sleep aids at all? or..
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Its time to bake ........................ 5:00am sunday morning ... Light em up


----------



## 13points (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm wake & baking right now at 4:28AM.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheers my 2nd bowl.. Topped this one with a dollop of Hash


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 3, 2009)

damn vette yer already up?!?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep been up since 5 am .. whats up .. ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*So I'm back... I guess it wasn't methane gas after all.... shit at about 5:00pm I got real sleepy, then it was midnight....!! 14 hours of snooze.... it would have been more if the cat wasn't acting like it hadn't been fed in a week....

Oh yeah... morning.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*LOL.... I got 70 rep points while sleeping... think theres a message hidden there ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Whats the good word Twistyman ? 

Its cold as a witch's tit here 9 degree's here . (yea , yea , I know its colder there )

So you getting your ducks in a row for Bonnaroo or are you going to wait to the last minute and blow it off.? 

Getting your passport is 1st step..(it takes the longest time)

China and I are getting ours , We will be at Niagara Falls mid July ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning everyone, waked and getting set to bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Whats Up Miss ,? Good morning ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Everytime I touch this Kush that I got my first reaction afterwards is to smell my fingers LOL,


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Everytime I touch this Kush that I got my first reaction afterwards is to smell my fingers LOL,



Smelly fingers ... Do you wanna go there ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine smell like WEED, MASTER KUSH to be exact. I don't want to know what you're fingers smell like 

So you're still all about the Roo aren't you? Hell you're making me excited and I'm not even going.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats the good word Twistyman ?
> Its cold as a witch's tit here 9 degree's here . (yea , yea , I know its colder there )
> So you getting your ducks in a row for Bonnaroo or are you going to wait to the last minute and blow it off.?
> Getting your passport is 1st step..(it takes the longest time)
> China and I are getting ours , We will be at Niagara Falls mid July ..


*I need for stupid travel guy to stop going back and forth to the US..(Girlfriend/wife probs.) Passport is 6 weeks by mail or a few hour wait at office.. I've had one so its not like starting at square one... but it is all very dicey at the moment... I'm stubborn though...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Everytime I touch this Kush that I got my first reaction afterwards is to smell my fingers LOL,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

When you get to bonaroo remember tennessee has cheap kush
just have to do some looking.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

You should just do it by mail Twisty. You'll probably end up wasting 6 weeks trying to get ahold of your travel guy. 

This Canada / pasport thing sucks. Now if we ever want to ride Canada, hubby has to get a passport, I already have one, but it hasn't went anywhere other than my sock drawer.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mine smell like WEED, MASTER KUSH to be exact. I don't want to know what you're fingers smell like
> 
> So you're still all about the Roo aren't you? Hell you're making me excited and I'm not even going.



My fingers smell like hash ,,I just crumbled some up...

Yea Im pumped for Bonnaroo.. Its the best week of the year ,, You cant Imagine it till you have gone.. You should go ................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe in a few years if I can save up some bucks for it. If I went hubby would go to and that's a lot of cash. I'd rather take that same cash and get some work done on the bikes, and a whole lot of other things. 

We'll shoot for 2010 for me to go, how's that sound?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

what's the price of bonaroo tickets this year? 350$?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> When you get to bonaroo remember tennessee has cheap kush
> just have to do some looking.


At Bonnaroo all you need to do is keep your ears open... I bring my own weed anyway ,I never chance being without ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

2 new tires. 





diemdepyro said:


> what's the price of bonaroo tickets this year? 350$?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> what's the price of bonaroo tickets this year? 350$?



Go to the website ,, (click my sig) We go VIP so its like $1,200 for two tickets


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> 2 new tires.



How can you put a price on the best time of your life ... Sheesh go to Roo and keep your eyes on the ground ..You'll find tire money


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

pre sales have ended.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> pre sales have ended.


I think next round is $250 for GA tix


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How can you put a price on the best time of your life ... Sheesh go to Roo and keep your eyes on the ground ..You'll find tire money


You will find turds, some reason folks can not seem to find the toilet. Make sure you got some washable shoes.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Dude, my motorcycle provides me with the best times of my life. 

I'll shoot for 2010 for it. There's a place we rode past like 10 times last summer that rents out RV's. I'd want to check into that. I wonder if they have those "pull and play" ones where we could bring the bikes too? Hmmmm, worth investigating. Then we can take a day and go ride the tail of the dragon and the skyway.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

I can go to my cousins house and walk to bonaroo. Hear the music for free. I will call him.
The pigs got busted and had to drop charges on the stoners...LOL They were violating peoples rights.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, my motorcycle provides me with the best times of my life.
> 
> I'll shoot for 2010 for it. There's a place we rode past like 10 times last summer that rents out RV's. I'd want to check into that. I wonder if they have those "pull and play" ones where we could bring the bikes too? Hmmmm, worth investigating. Then we can take a day and go ride the tail of the dragon and the skyway.


You cant ride your bike onto the festival grounds , They make you keep them in an bike area, Not a good place to bring your prized bike .. Renting a rv is costly. Unless you rent it from your area and drive it there ,thats costly too , we have a small motorhome .. Its perfect for us ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*If I won a lotto I'd get an RV.. I had a fixed up van before and drove to the Keys... I loved it... I need to know I have a decent place to sleep..twisty don't sofa or tent well anymore... Loved camping before but now I'd be a broken heap.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I can go to my cousins house and walk to bonaroo. Hear the music for free. I will call him.
> The pigs got busted and had to drop charges on the stoners...LOL They were violating peoples rights.



As long as your cool while checking in and Hide your shit REAL good you wont get caught .. Most times they can tell your holding by the way you look and act .. Ive went in with a weeks worth of party favors and were pulled over by the state police and searched and they still never found it .. if your smart you'll be fine


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *If I won a lotto I'd get an RV.. I had a fixed up van before and drove to the Keys... I loved it... I need to know I have a decent place to sleep..twisty don't sofa or tent well anymore... Loved camping before but now I'd be a broken heap.....*


They have cheap air mattress that are better than most beds ,, we have a few ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

My daughters boyfriendish guy is begging her to go but you can't pry her out of the house with a crowbar. There is no way she'd go anywhere for that length of time. I think she should go with him, she might accidently have some fun.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My daughters boyfriendish guy is begging her to go but you can't pry her out of the house with a crowbar. There is no way she'd go anywhere for that length of time. I think she should go with him, she might accidently have some fun.



Make it a Family road trip


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why I'm thinking 2010. We'd have to have cash for 3 of us, even though Hippie would pay for her to go. I'd also have to get my son to stay at my house that week to take care of the critters. Now if only him and his g/f can keep from getting pregnant, it's a plan.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

Do not wander off the grounds, ever see Deliverance.....Squeal like a pig.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Boy the babies grew last night, they were touching the lights... had to make more space.... 25 + 28".... woo hoo..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have any pics of your plants Twisty? I wanna see...........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Waaa !! I went looking but the camera guy said the comp I have isn't big enough.. most cameras work with win 2000 or XP, So I'll get Canna to take pic and email them to me... Always something.. I need lights(HPS) 1st....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Did get a new monitor yesterday... A friend got a flat screen and gave me the old/new (2 yr) one... A lot clearer..plus the other one was starting to get a tint on one side..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning RIU. Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

I think we're gonna have to take up a collection and buy Twisty a new computer, then he can explore the exciting world of high speed cable internet.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

i can only afford to be charitable in the summer, ive been thinkin about passin the hat myself.

anybody need thier house painted?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't think it would be worth the drive. 

I know, winter sucks when your job is related to good weather.


----------



## overfiend (Jan 4, 2009)

mornin, about to get baked whats the best way to smoke honey oil? or should i not first thing in the morning


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think we're gonna have to take up a collection and buy Twisty a new computer, then he can explore the exciting world of high speed cable internet.


*I have hi speed/cable phone, but slow box.... Theres a guy near here that builds used systems cheap ... A 1.4 - 1.8 is what I'm looking at.. something I can play Civ 4 and a shooter game on.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i can only afford to be charitable in the summer, ive been thinkin about passin the hat myself.
> 
> anybody need thier house painted?


I have 20 gallons of stain downstairs waiting for me in the spring . I got the Barn painted but the weather moved in before i got the house done


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*At least you have a spring project.. plus it always looks great after....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *At least you have a spring project.. plus it always looks great after....*


I have about 6 spring projects ..... Sheesh dont remind me ...................


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I have 20 gallons of stain downstairs waiting for me in the spring . I got the Barn painted but the weather moved in before i got the house done


make me a bed in the barn, save me some hijack, i like roadtrips...i pick up misshess on the way, twisty can meet us...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> make me a bed in the barn, save me some hijack, i like roadtrips...i pick up misshess on the way, twisty can meet us...



The Motorhome has all the comforts of home ,, On a smaller scale...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Road Trip !!! , I have an air mattress.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Its 20 degree's outside here .. your going to have to wait to mid 50's


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, i no likey da cold....what product are you using?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Behr Stain,, Home Depot stuff .. Buy 5 gallon buckets and it was 25% off .. We have a Log Home .. And I have a sprayer, so its short work.. I was sealing seams when the weather took a turn..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

solid or semi-solid i use a regular airless sprayer. for transparent i use one of those $20 garden pump sprayers...i love it!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> solid or semi-solid i use a regular airless sprayer. for transparent i use one of those $20 garden pump sprayers...i love it!


Solid Is what Im using , I use a airless sprayer and then backroll.. I did the barn in 4 hrs ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

whats your siding like?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> whats your siding like?



Its a true log home


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

round log or split-face? you can roll on that? i would prolly get a stupid-big 5 or 6" brush and swab like the devil was after me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Round log , 

I back rolled the barn that is T&G pine ..

The house I'll prob use a 5'' brush


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds like fun. i guy i subbed for last year has some log homes comming up, but last time we talked i yelled and called names and he wrote a check and i left. so i dont know if im gonna get/even want his work this year. they were complete blast and re-finish jobs too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

weve turned wake n bake into this old house!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> weve turned wake n bake into this old house!




Wake and Bake and Build ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

where did i leave my tape?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

fuck it...wherd i leave the bowl?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

We went with vinyl siding. We had a terrible time with carpenter bees. We got rid of them forrrever once the whole house was covered in vinyl. I like it a lot better now.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I love carpenter bees, but fortunately they don't fuck with the house. They LUVVV the barn, tho. Old barn, big one. Fallen apart so we don't use it for the horses.
We have aluminum siding, actually, but we have talked about redoin it. It is kinda a palish pink, like vomit with a little blood in it. I would love to go all rustic with it. But we are redoin the inside first.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wake and Bake and Build ..


*And where'd I put those damn nails.... *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 4, 2009)

These are the reasons that you should never mix home improvements and illicit substances. Besides the food wrappers everywhere.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Lets see... tab A into slot C... then fold B...???

* *Then...... * 
*
*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wake and Bake and Build ..



Speaking off that, lol. I am going to be building the new room this week. Just need to do the final measurements then get the materials. I can't wait to have it all contained in one area with a door that locks. When it's done, I will post some pics for sure. Now if I could just figure out how to work this electric drill thingy, lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Speaking off that, lol. I am going to be building the new room this week. Just need to do the final measurements then get the materials. I can't wait to have it all contained in one area with a door that locks. When it's done, I will post some pics for sure. Now if I could just figure out how to work this electric drill thingy, lol.


Hello everyone..... I LOVE powertools!!!!

Vette doesn't let me play because he says I broke his circular saw. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

:::yawns::: just woke up...again......

Good morning everyone!! hope yer bowls are green and dank


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Puff, are your carpenter bees really organized? When we had them they would have a "watcher" bee stationed at each corner of the house. If we went outside more bees would come and space themselves out in a line about 5 feet from each other and just hover and watch us. If we didn't go back in soon, the "agitater" bees would start, those would chase you back in. 

We kept spraying the parts of the wood where they drilled in. We tore those parts off and replaced them and they were back 2 years later. We tore it off again, replaced it and vinyled everything. The bees have moved down the street to someone else's garage. 

They were some scary little shits.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone..... I LOVE powertools!!!!
> 
> Vette doesn't let me play because he says I broke his circular saw.
> 
> How is everyone today?


Ya, I hear you. I have been told I do things wrong too. It doesn't say on the nails or screws where or how to use them, lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> :::yawns::: just woke up...again......
> 
> Good morning everyone!! hope yer bowls are green and dank


Good morning!



misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Puff, are your carpenter bees really organized? When we had them they would have a "watcher" bee stationed at each corner of the house. If we went outside more bees would come and space themselves out in a line about 5 feet from each other and just hover and watch us. If we didn't go back in soon, the "agitater" bees would start, those would chase you back in.
> 
> We kept spraying the parts of the wood where they drilled in. We tore those parts off and replaced them and they were back 2 years later. We tore it off again, replaced it and vinyled everything. The bees have moved down the street to someone else's garage.
> 
> They were some scary little shits.


We have them too.... I have to get the professionals to spray this spring.



Chiceh said:


> Ya, I hear you. I have been told I do things wrong too. It doesn't say on the nails or screws where or how to use them, lol.


I can handle things pretty well..... I just get carried away.  (pictue leather face from Texas Chainsaw...... just not as deadly)


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

good morning china!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 




PIZZA


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

I want some pizza...I just ate a weed cookie..

Im stooooooned


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sicilian Pizza too.. Come on over ,, There is plenty..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*I'm in the mood for toasted hot dogs and fries.... I need some simple cooking for a while... I'm all cooked out....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning all, nothin better then Football and a lil somthing to smoke


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah I'll be there in like 20min...I just need to fix my teleporter!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

morning sicc.


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 4, 2009)

have any of you been to amsterdam?? they have these little stores that only sell dutch fries, fuck man getting out of the coffee shoppe and getting these fries really its like you died and went to weed heaven


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1866827]Morning all, nothin better then Football and a lil somthing to smoke [/quote]
*Hey SICC..Smokey.. just smoked last basic.... not bad all things considered...
Make sure your teleporter doesn't drop your ass in Sask. Canada.. 
-40 c which is the same in f.. but the windchill was -51C = -59F.......
Damn bong water would freeze..... FAST !!!
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

4:30 game time...... no cooking here... pizza and cookies. Go Eagles!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> 4:30 game time...... no cooking here... pizza and cookies. Go Eagles!


you kno it!!!! GO EAGLES!!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1866875]you kno it!!!! GO EAGLES!!!!!  [/quote]

I have been a Philly fan.... all sports.... since birth.

It is our year..... World Series... next stop Super Bowl.... if only McNabb can get his head out of his bum. I love me some Westbrook.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

haha i kno, this better be our year, we've been up there the past 3 or 4 seasons now, im sure we'll pick up the win


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

NY Giants ................................ Enuff said


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

cheesy............. Nuff said


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ny giants ................................ Enuff said


[quote="SICC";1866954]cheesy............. Nuff said [/quote]


He doesn't even watch football..... what would he know. 

This is one of those times you just have to say "Shut up Vette"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> He doesn't even watch football..... what would he know.
> 
> This is one of those times you just have to say "Shut up Vette"



Ok.............................. 

Backing into my corner


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok..............................
> 
> Backing into my corner


LOL ....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*cfl........ *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

o no! vettes a giants fan!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o no! vettes a giants fan!!!



Actually Yes 

NY Giants 
NY Mets 
NY Rangers 
NY Knicks


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o no! vettes a giants fan!!!



Yes.... he has no taste in sports teams.




korvette1977 said:


> Actually Yes
> 
> NY Giants
> NY Mets
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

China Is starting to look at wedding Dresses How bad could I be ?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China Is starting to look at wedding Dresses How bad could I be ?


With taste in sports I MAY just have to change my mind.... smarty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> With taste in sports I MAY just have to change my mind.... smarty.



LETS GO EAGLES 


OH YEA FLYER"S 

Gotta LOVE THOSE PHILLY"S

GO 76 er's


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> He doesn't even watch football..... what would he know.
> 
> This is one of those times you just have to say "Shut up Vette"


LOL, you are tooo good!

Glad your back!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LETS GO EAGLES
> 
> 
> OH YEA FLYER"S
> ...


You forgot a few teams..... but you're okay by me.

I love you sweetie!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, you are tooo good!
> 
> Glad your back!


Thanks... nice to be back. 

Tomorrow is back to work.... I'll have to fake it until I make it... but I'm sure I'll be fine. 

Friday is your big day... right?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You forgot a few teams..... but you're okay by me.
> 
> I love you sweetie!!!!






I Adore you Honey,


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I Adore you Honey,


Anyone else close to becoming a diabetic because things are so sweet?!?!?!

Lol..... furniture all back in place for Friday? No more birds doing the handy work?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

It was getting steamy in here for a sec... Kinda upset the patriots didt make the playoffs myself.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> It was getting steamy in here for a sec... Kinda upset the patriots didt make the playoffs myself.


If the Eagles don't get it together.... we won't be getting anywhere either.

Last year was worse.... no playoff for the Eagles at all.

Sorry about the Patriots.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Thanks... nice to be back.
> 
> Tomorrow is back to work.... I'll have to fake it until I make it... but I'm sure I'll be fine.
> 
> Friday is your big day... right?


Sure is!! I can't wait! No one will be seeing me for 30 days!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sure is!! I can't wait! No one will be seeing me for 30 days!!!


I'm happy for you!

At least stop in to say hello.... come up for air every so often.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Manhunters on A&E Is a BAD ASS Show


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sure is!! I can't wait! No one will be seeing me for 30 days!!!


*Well 21 at least.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Manhunters on A&E Is a BAD ASS Show


*I'm watching it now.. had to go to store when they were looking for the female bank robber........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well 21 at least.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm watching it now.. had to go to store when they were looking for the female bank robber........*



6900 posts..... nice job sweetie!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im watching the one after that one ,, The Jamaican Shower Posse member one in the Hotel.. They are just about to raid the room ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm watching the history channel. Something about envy in monkeys. 

Aremgeddon week starts tonight, I love watching that kind of stuff.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm watching the history channel. Something about envy in monkeys.
> 
> Aremgeddon week starts tonight, I love watching that kind of stuff.


I'm watching "Brokedown Palace" ... good movie.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> 6900 posts..... nice job sweetie!!!!


*Woo Hoo...I guess... what I win........*



korvette1977 said:


> Im watching the one after that one ,, The Jamaican Shower Posse member one in the Hotel.. They are just about to raid the room ..


*I saw that one last week..I'm watching it again.. I like this show and 48 hour too.. cops has become too trailer park... theres a Stephen Hawkins special on Disc. tonight.. he amazes the hell out of me.... they caught Aubry... you's popped dude....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Woo Hoo...I guess... what I win........*
> 
> 
> 
> *I saw that one last week..I'm watching it again.. I like this show and 48 hour too.. cops has become too trailer park... theres a Stephen Hawkins special on Disc. tonight.. he amazes the hell out of me.... they caught Aubry... you's popped dude....*


You win........ NOTHING!!!!! LOL.... sorry, but the prize is not so great! You have cheap friends. 

Stephen Hawkins is amazing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

This Pizza is amazing ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> This Pizza is amazing ..


*Love a good za.... I tried one of those McCain international... and it was real good... not a pizza place one, but a decent frozen....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Love a good za.... I tried one of those McCain international... and it was real good... not a pizza place one, but a decent frozen....*


This aint Frozen Pizza .. 


Klondike bar for dessert


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

So other than food, what's going on guys? 

Let's all bake,  for everyone.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

3,000 posts, i'll catch up to you guys/gals  one day!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1867541]3,000 posts, i'll catch up to you guys/gals  one day![/quote]

I will never catch up....lol.

Oh well.... what can you do?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

i broke 1000 not too long ago...now im cool

im enjoying naptime.

and


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> hey, do you guys think im an A-hole?? ive been getting alot of grief lately for arguing/debating certain topics. be honest, you wont hurt my feelings? i like to debate, i enjoy it thouroughly. i think some people just cant handle thier views being challenged/


 
hehe, this one got someone a crush one me... now i get neg w/an asshole comment.

i still collect haters like baseball cards....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey slik I get that all the time. i think that alot of things are taking out of context and the wrong way alot of times in internet land. Its very easy get offended when offense was never actually the intention of a post.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

Taken the wrong way is easy,
reading half a post just as onthedl0008 said "out of context"_ no worries Silk_


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Taken the wrong way is easy,
> reading half a post just as onthedl0008 said "out of context"_ no worries Silk_


 How's that ankle today?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

Seeing the surgeon Tuesday. I had an x ray its fractured......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

PT for the bad knee on other leg''''lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

Read the edit above


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*For any other drummers..on Bravo now is a special on Sabian cymbals and the Zildjian brothers........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it being a fracture. Actually... sometimes that is better than a bad sprain. 

And PT on the other leg.... you need someone to take care of you.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *For any other drummers..on Bravo now is a special on Sabian cymbals and the Zildjian brothers........*


Hey Twisty... Law and Order is on our Bravo right now. What is the name of the program?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*It was Sabian, the cymbal makers.. that happens I guess with the different cable companies.... Actually Law & Order is my favorite show on TV... But tonight the only good thing is that Hawkins thing and maybe the 10pm mythbusters.. the rest I've seen.. now after last nights 14 hour snooze I'm not tired... going to be a long night.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Sorry to hear about it being a fracture. Actually... sometimes that is better than a bad sprain.
> 
> And PT on the other leg.... you need someone to take care of you.


 I do not have a leg to stand on.
I am like a chia pet and just require a little water.
I think I will not be doing laundry for a while
Btw how's the nose?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I do not have a leg to stand on.
> I am like a chia pet and just require a little water.
> I think I will not be doing laundry for a while
> Btw how's the nose?


*Hang in there man.. last year I sprained my ankle the day of a show.... after 3 hours of drumming in between my toes was black and purple... A fracture would have made me not play... big mistake... fractures heal well... sprains seem to happen again to the same area....
chi chi chi chia pot.....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I do not have a leg to stand on.
> I am like a chia pet and just require a little water.
> I think I will not be doing laundry for a while
> Btw how's the nose?


Itchy.... the stitches are healing and they are in the top of the nasal cavity. Makes me want to tear right into them.

Otherwise, it's back to work tomorrow.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

back to school for me and the Kids(both adults). Failed my last test on pandemics............
Flu in a ducks a$$ who would have thunk that?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Itchy means healing.... just a hell of a spot to scratch... "look George, that lady in the next car has her arm up her nose"..... Soon M'Lady, you'll be back to better then normal... wait that sounded wrong... you know what I mean.... Twisty has foot in mouth disease....... Mooooo !!*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> back to school for me and the Kids(both adults). Failed my last test on pandemics............
> Flu in a ducks a$$ who would have thunk that?


I am part of our Safety team at school..... we study all different situations... dealing with things like pandemics, emergency situations.... etc


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> back to school for me and the Kids(both adults). Failed my last test on pandemics............
> Flu in a ducks a$$ who would have thunk that?


*The reality is if the Human/animal barrier gets breached...we're all going to be ducks asses.. *


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Itchy means healing.... just a hell of a spot to scratch... "look George, that lady in the next car has her arm up her nose"..... Soon M'Lady, you'll be back to better then normal... wait that sounded wrong... you know what I mean.... Twisty has foot in mouth disease....... Mooooo !!*


 That's okay... I know what you mean. And itchy is good.... I keep trying to beg Vette to cut the stitches out and he will have not part of it.

But it is in a terrible spot.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool, any novel virus can be the worlds next pandemic. This according to the professor will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *The reality is if the Human/animal barrier gets breached...we're all going to be ducks asses.. *


Aren't the softest feathers there anyway? LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

So when the pandemic hits, can we report here for instructions?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Cool, any novel virus can be the worlds next pandemic. This according to the professor will happen sooner rather than later.





misshestermoffitt said:


> So when the pandemic hits, can we report here for instructions?


*I saw a show recently that said the Asia 4 feet, good to eat thing..bushmeat and air travel make it more likely than not.....
Ahh !! I've got bula bula.... Damn those pickled monkey bums...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

It smells like ass in here ........................

Eagles won.... That means they are going to get STOMPED by the NY GIANTS next week.........................


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

My older hippy stoner friends i have a serious question..... I recently made some oil out with alchohol and its sence been drying lol i just looked in on it and its completely dried out... THe alchohol is done and evaporated..My question is i thought its supposed to be tar like. Mine looks like brownies in the pan lol...Can u smoke that or what?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It smells like ass in here ........................
> 
> Eagles won.... That means they are going to get STOMPED by the NY GIANTS next week.........................


Just wait....... there will be tension in the house next weekend. 

He thinks he's cool.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Just wait....... there will be tension in the house next weekend.
> 
> He thinks he's cool.



Only tension will be the Eagles fans whom are crying about "" HOW CLOSE WE WERE " 

Red , White and Blue .. These Colors dont run .


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Only tension will be the Eagles fans whom are crying about "" HOW CLOSE WE WERE "
> 
> Red , White and Blue .. These Colors dont run .




He is way to cool for me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> My older hippy stoner friends i have a serious question..... I recently made some oil out with alchohol and its sence been drying lol i just looked in on it and its completely dried out... THe alchohol is done and evaporated..My question is i thought its supposed to be tar like. Mine looks like brownies in the pan lol...Can u smoke that or what?


Iso oil oxidizes. How old is it?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

Like 4 days old bro it was merely just oily yesterday now like a thin layer of cracked up brownies in the pan check it out... Kinda looks like hash after i scraed it..I dunno i aint gonna smoke anything thats gonna kill me tho.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

The weed soaked in the alcohol too long 1 minute is too long.
You extracted everything. it is probably OK to smoke it, will take years to kill you.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

When u say soaked to long..R u saying it absorbed bad chemicals from the iso and it would be harmfull to smoke i dont want to die in 20 years either lol.. If i screwed up i can live with that... have u ever seen anything like that? Smoked it?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 4, 2009)

No i am saying the alcohol dissolves the THC first and foremost. this takes 1 minute. More than that and you dissolve plant matter tar chlorophyll....
The chemicals in the alcohol depend on the alcohol you bought.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning RIU..hows everyone doing its 345 am west cost


----------



## rastadiskO (Jan 4, 2009)

have to go to work in a half hour  but the good news is I'm about to fire up some WW!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Morning! Yawn.... coffee and weed mmmmm... 

So a duck flew up Diem's ass? That's unusual..... was there an echo?



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Morning folks ,, Im Sad .. China went back to school today .. I was loving it when she was home with me all day .. So I guess I'll clean house , do some laundry , and get stoned while Im waiting for her to get home ........ 


Fire it up


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Morning RIU. It's a birthday Wake n Bake today. Happy Birthday to me!. Gotta luv it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU. It's a birthday Wake n Bake today. Happy Birthday to me!. Gotta luv it.



Happy Birthday Chiceh 


Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you 

Happy Birthday Dear Chiceh ,,
Happy Birthday To YOU


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU. It's a birthday Wake n Bake today. Happy Birthday to me!. Gotta luv it.


*Damn, you beat me.. Happy Birthday Chiceh..........*


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ,, Im Sad .. China went back to school today .. I was loving it when she was home with me all day .. So I guess I'll clean house , do some laundry , and get stoned while Im waiting for her to get home ........
> 
> 
> Fire it up


I'll have one with you vette.  Oh bugger it, I'll have another one. Don't worry man, she'll be home this afternoon. And she'll still love you. Here, have another one. 

And a couple for all the rest of you.  
Morning all...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Twisty ... 


Whats the good word ..? 

Hey in the USA we call it the US Postal Service 
What do they call it in Canada ?


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 4, 2009)

Happy birthday to yooooouuuuu!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty ...
> 
> 
> Whats the good word ..?
> ...


*Fucking slack ass cocksmoking useless tits...
Sorry... lost my mind.... Plus this guy comes at any time..so being on the 4th floor...THAT SUCKS..... down, up, down, 
Canada Post.........
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Chiceh


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Fucking slack ass cocksmoking useless tits...
> Sorry... lost my mind.... Plus this guy comes at any time..so being on the 4th floor...THAT SUCKS..... down, up, down,
> Canada Post.........
> *


In Aus, we have 'them fuckin' lazy wankers down at the post office'. Good to see they have a worldwide work ethic. 
Morning Twisty... 

Morning Hester...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning Pho3nix, Twisty, Chiceh, Vette, (Sunny has 4 days until hubby splashes down)

Lets all do this  

Here we call them postal, since back in the day they liked to shoot each other up.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

my local post office comes around 3 or 4 in the week. on saturday, they come by at noon on the money. same number of stops and they get it done in half the time! why do i feel fucked five days a week?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow that's some late mail. Mine comes anywhere between 10 and 1. 

Does anyone on here play Empire Earth? Have you even heard of it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> my local post office comes around 3 or 4 in the week. on saturday, they come by at noon on the money. same number of stops and they get it done in half the time! why do i feel fucked five days a week?




My guy is here everyday BY 10:30 am usually 10:15ish


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Seeing that my back is shot today, I'll probably end up walking to post office, because they usually send parcels there..unless they fit in box......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im sure you'll be fine ,, Why not call them 1st and see if you got mail before you walk ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Twisty gettin a gift?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy Birthday Chiceh
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> ...





Twistyman said:


> *Damn, you beat me.. Happy Birthday Chiceh..........*





ph03nix said:


> Happy birthday to yooooouuuuu!





misshestermoffitt said:


> Happy birthday Chiceh



Thanks everyone, It's going to be a great day.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

A bakin birthday, did you take the day off I assume?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im sure you'll be fine ,, Why not call them 1st and see if you got mail before you walk ..


*Even though the lady there has known me for 30+ years, she still needs to see ID before any info is given.... plus you need the little card thingy, that the carrier puts in your box... Robbing a bank is easier then getting a package here..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty gettin a gift?


*Never know.. that or a can of whoop ass.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> A bakin birthday, did you take the day off I assume?



Yes indeed, my company gives us our birthdays off and I took off tomorrow too. Gotta luv it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chiceh! That is cool your company gives you off! Every company should do that!! Enjoy!

I think I have a virus on my laptop. My mouse is doing what it wants and is moving all over the place like someone else is pulling on it, lol....


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

Is today Chiceh's b-day or was it yesterday? Well anyway happy b-day chiceh!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chiceh!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

I got that medal back again..........................................



Been looking at cruise lines and trips for 2009.. Then reading the reviews ,, I'm not too impressed at all.. Almost every person says the food sucks ,, On all the boat lines ..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2009)

thats weird, when i went on a cruise last year down to mexico, the food was so good, i actually miss it.  morning


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sites screwed up again..all my sub. threads are on top of each other...


You need to watch those cruise lines..they've had a lot of food poisoning, stomach illness and people overboard.. theres a story on the news this week about that...
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been on most of them and I say pony up the bucks for either Radisson or Seabourne or Crystal .. the food on those lines are the bomb.... one tip...stay away from high priced wines...they never settle right on ships. In my opinion anyways...


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2009)

oh damn, i was tripin the whole time, thinkin the boat was gonna sink, and we were a couple floors under the ship so we would have to run up the stairs instead of down, kinda scary


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sites screwed up again..all my sub. threads are on top of each other...
> 
> 
> You need to watch those cruise lines..they've had a lot of food poisoning, stomach illness and people overboard.. theres a story on the news this week about that...
> *


 Yea I know .. Im really not too impressed so far .. I'll keep looking .. Carnival Cruise's is def out of the question..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

Carnival is nothing but kids anyways...unless that's what ur looking for.


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to go on a curious lesbian cruise!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I want to go on a curious lesbian cruise!



Not unlike nudist camps, the build up brings on a huge letdown....


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*I'd do a cruise..but I had a friend who worked on a ship one summer.. he said never again.. the most motley crew in the bowels of the ship.... watch your room and your women folk...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Take the "Rosie" cruise......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just China and I ... 

Im really not liking what Im reading ,, 

It looks like I may be looking twards something else


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

that's a good point and most ships do not cover you legally..... of course I used to know a guy who worked in a very high price restaurant in NYC and they pissed in the soup on more than one occasion.... it can happen anywhere....  bleh



out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

Vette, unless getting to the coastline is a hardship or a pain, take a 3 day cruise to see if you like it...that was my first... did like 12 more after that with the longest being 4 weeks.... but go first class if you do.....



out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> that's a good point and most ships do not cover you legally..... of course I used to know a guy who worked in a very high price restaurant in NYC and they pissed in the soup on more than one occasion.... it can happen anywhere....  bleh
> 
> 
> 
> out.


I have worked fine dining all over NYC and have NEVER heard of anyone treating food like that. We treat our food as our creation, a work of art. NOT something to be pissed on. If I met the guy you were talking about I might break my vow of non-violence for ten minutes so I could kick his ass . . .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well Ive never taken one .. So i do not want the 1st one to Suck.. with the rates they charge ,You could assume all good things , But the reviews ive been reading are full of angry pissed off people .. All said the food sucked .. the food is an important part of the trip if your stuck on a boat for days at a time .. At least I would think so .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I have worked fine dining all over NYC and have NEVER heard of anyone treating food like that. We treat our food as our creation, a work of art. NOT something to be pissed on. If I met the guy you were talking about I might break my vow of non-violence for ten minutes so I could kick his ass . . .



Hmmmmmmmmm Where have you worked before .. Me may have crossed path's ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I have worked fine dining all over NYC and have NEVER heard of anyone treating food like that. We treat our food as our creation, a work of art. NOT something to be pissed on. If I met the guy you were talking about I might break my vow of non-violence for ten minutes so I could kick his ass . . .


I completely agree with you  I guess it would be gauche to then point out that they also would throw your steak on the floor before cooking it if the customer gave the waiter a hard time... lawdy. 



korvette1977 said:


> Well Ive never taken one .. So i do not want the 1st one to Suck.. with the rates they charge ,You could assume all good things , But the reviews ive been reading are full of angry pissed off people .. All said the food sucked .. the food is an important part of the trip if your stuck on a boat for days at a time .. At least I would think so .


No, I agree....I took a shortie out of Puerto Rico while I was down there visiting on an extended vaca..... my in laws convinced me to go while I was pretty drunk....two days later I was cruising for the first time...  

I never looked back, I loved it.... great way to see a bunch of places and not have to pack, repack, etc.... 

In the end you have to find out for urself....


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm Where have you worked before .. Me may have crossed path's ...


Sumile, Daniel, Babo's, Cafe Gray, Blue Hill, and Tabla.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Sumile, Daniel, Babo's, Cafe Gray, Blue Hill, and Tabla.



Oh well .. Nope .

You still in the business ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh well .. Nope .
> 
> You still in the business ?


Not really, all work no play make NG a dull boy. I have made my life decisions. Left the crazy GF on a mission to grow weed cross-country and I plan to retire in SO-Cal or Baja, live on the beach and surf my days away . . . .

What about you Vette? Work at any cool places?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Not really, all work no play make NG a dull boy. I have made my life decisions. Left the crazy GF on a mission to grow weed cross-country and I plan to retire in SO-Cal or Baja, live on the beach and surf my days away . . . .
> 
> What about you Vette? Work at any cool places?


Im semi retired now .. 
I grew up in the rest business 
worked as a chef for many years . then moved to the mountains .. I opened a diner , Then sold it bought a house .
opened an authentic wood fired pizzeria, Sold my 1/2 to my partner
Opened a Cheesesteak place , Closed it after a a dispute with the landlord 

I always had a Home improvement company that I always fell back on..
But now with that times are rough ... so Im exploring a few avenues . I need to keep myself busy .. for at least a few more years ..

I was the Sous Chef at Windows of the World for 2 years


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

That's cool vette I just thought you were a construction/contractor guy. Restaurants are fun but its lots of work and fine dining is cut throat. I met lots of interesting people along the way for sure.
Is your business slowing down with the recent economic downturn? Kinda lame bail out the big guys and leave the little guy to suffer.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That's cool vette I just thought you were a construction/contractor guy. Restaurants are fun but its lots of work and fine dining is cut throat. I met lots of interesting people along the way for sure.
> Is your business slowing down with the recent economic downturn? Kinda lame bail out the big guys and leave the little guy to suffer.



between the slow economy and it being winter and right after the Holidays... Its pretty much at a standstill.. There is work , but its outside and not high paying numbers .. when the weather breaks the flood gates will open.. China advised me about doing the cheesesteak place ,, she said dont do it ... It just made me want it more .. I should have listened .. They were the best around .. fresh NY bread and shaved ribeyed steak


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah Daniel bakery was a cool experience. I had some sour dough starter that was about a year and a half old, it traveled the east coast with me. I used to call it my baby and would tell people "I have to go home real quick and feed my baby" 

Women are always right even when they are not huh?
Hope things pick up for you vette, how did china's surgery go?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

All went well.. she is doing good ...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 5, 2009)

good morning everyone!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 5, 2009)

smokey...i just got home from work!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

morning smokey.... sleeping the days away eh ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

It's always morning somewhere.... RIU around the globe 



out.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2009)

Still bakin here, luving the day off. Going to have some cake soon. My daughter and hubby made it for me.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

why is it ur bday? if so happy bday


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

How many candles are you flossin this year? 

I don't do candles anymore, smoke alarms and such


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the cake Twisty. Ya they used sparklers and a few candles, lol. You can't fit em all on there and it's a fire hazard, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*I've got one coming too... better to put cakes on candle... might be cheaper........
I stopped counting them as "special" days at 50..... EEK...!!! 
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a bloody PIRATE!!!


Happy B-day Chiceh .. here's to your MOM!!! 



out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Still bakin here, luving the day off. Going to have some cake soon. My daughter and hubby made it for me.


 Happy Birthday Chiceh!!!!!! May we be blessed with many more birthdays you may celebrate. :hugs:


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*I wish I knew how to find stuff better..I was looking for the Happy anniversary song from Flintstones... where he gets arrested...88 fingers...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

_*CAKE!!!!




*_out. _*
*_


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I wish I knew how to find stuff better..I was looking for the Happy anniversary song from Flintstones... where he gets arrested...88 fingers...*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knp9-GY6fHE


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thanks..I've even got a youtube acct/reg. and I still can't get shit right there....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks..I've even got a youtube acct/reg. and I still can't get shit right there....*


 No problem.... there are many versions of it. I love the flintstones!!!!

Back to sleep.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

I love it when Fred is chasing something in the house or down the street and it's like 5 miles long...they just keep running the scenery over and over. Think anyone will notice? nah.... good times.....



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I love it when Fred is chasing something in the house or down the street and it's like 5 miles long...they just keep running the scenery over and over. Think anyone will notice? nah.... good times.....
> 
> 
> 
> out.


*The oldies are the best..like bugs bunny..not the edited and spliced together version now, but the original... They do that background shit in movies now...
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Does someone want this avatar?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

its better without the text


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

This one better


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can u play arcade games with those.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

I am now...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

This one i will keep


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

well its better than the last one


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 5, 2009)

I got a FAT ASS bowl waiting for me when I get up tomorrow and will probably end up buying some KB's tommorow.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 5, 2009)

*McWow.............*


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

****Whoops... this is Phoenix chanelling through Gryphonn. We have completely different skins... how can I forget to log into my account all the time???*****



NewGrowth said:


> I have worked fine dining all over NYC
> . . .





korvette1977 said:


> Im semi retired now ..
> I was the Sous Chef at Windows of the World for 2 years


You know... I knew there was a reason I liked you guys... chefs rock!

My daughter is a 3rd year apprentice. She's just been asked to start managing the restaurant that she works in, in a couple of months. It's a bistro/tapas/winebar type place... not too taxing... but I just wanted to brag. I am soooo proud of my girl.    She hasn't even started her last year of her apprenticeship and she's already been offered a managership. That's pretty good, isn't it? 




diemdepyro said:


> Does someone want this avatar?





diemdepyro said:


> This one i will keep


LOVE the av, diem. Dark Side is our absolute favourite album of ALL time. I know someone who will get all tingly when he sees it... Floyd fans, eh? 






Morning all....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Tattooed Floyd fan that is !


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 5, 2009)

Weed + Coffee + Pancakes + Sat/Sun = Greatest Morning Ever


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Folks We are getting 4'' of snow today...........


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Tattooed Floyd fan that is !



Who said Floyd? What? Pink Floyd? Syd Barrett? Dave, Rick, Nick and Roger?
Pink Floyd Avatar? Prism? ooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

I am awake and baked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am awake and baked.



Im on my way to baked


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> Who said Floyd? What? Pink Floyd? Syd Barrett? Dave, Rick, Nick and Roger?
> Pink Floyd Avatar? Prism? ooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


can you see the reflection in the avatar rippling?


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks We are getting 4'' of snow today...........


Morning me old mate. We're getting 70% humidity and a max of about 36C.

It's days like this I'm glad I've never been in snow. If I had, I'd be pining for it right now! Lucky bugger...sort of.

Wouldn't it be nice if the nights were about 15C and the days about 25 to 28? And rain at about 3 am for two hours and nice, sunny days...utopia!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the snow. It hides all the garbage in the yard.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> can you see the reflection in the avatar rippling?


Oh yeah! I see it all...I like that diem. I used to make similar pics using a little java app. I never thought to do that though. It looks very cool.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2009)

MORNING YALL, Hows every one doing, 4 am on the west almost 420 and i am getting low on nugs . yikes cant wait tell my first harvest  

Alright just wondering how much everyone smokes in a month or a week, i just keep smoking more and more as i get older, good thing i just started growing , well i went from a half(14grams) lasting two weeks now i finish that with in a week. so lets see what every one goes threw


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> MORNING YALL, Hows every one doing, 4 am on the west almost 420 and i am getting low on nugs . yikes cant wait tell my first harvest
> 
> Alright just wondering how much everyone smokes in a month or a week, i just keep smoking more and more as i get older, good thing i just started growing , well i went from a half(14grams) lasting two weeks now i finish that with in a week. so lets see what every one goes threw


Hey Nugs!
Ph03nix and I usually smoke between a gram and two grams a day, depending on circumstances. So yeah, 14 grams in around about 10 days I guess. That's what we go through.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

An Oz a week .. All by myself ......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> ****Whoops... this is Phoenix chanelling through Gryphonn. W
> You know... I knew there was a reason I liked you guys... chefs rock!
> 
> My daughter is a 3rd year apprentice. She's just been asked to start managing the restaurant that she works in, in a couple of months. It's a bistro/tapas/winebar type place... not too taxing... but I just wanted to brag. I am soooo proud of my girl.    She hasn't even started her last year of her apprenticeship and she's already been offered a managership. That's pretty good, isn't it?
> Morning all....


*Hi all... 
Any advancement in the kitchen/chef area isn't easy.... Good for her....
*



korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks We are getting 4'' of snow today...........


*Hey vette... in 24 min. I start my flower cycle... Changed the T5's to red, and in about 3 weeks HPS... Woo F*****g Hoo..
12" of snow tomorrow.... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool twisty .. maybe that package your waiting for will come today ..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2009)

yea thats what i figured my girl and i go threw about a gram a smoke session haha and we smoke two to three times a day, so thats around 3 grams a day yikes, and if its raining theres no limit pop in a movie and pack the bowl


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2009)

dam a oz a week do you work from home ?? thats some good shit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake 

freezing rain here, blah..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam a oz a week do you work from home ?? thats some good shit



Im kinda retired .. When the weather is bad I stay home .. kinda spoiled too..


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2009)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake time. Picture this, me in my pajamas, running down the driveway with my garbage (today is garbage day) because the jackasses decided to start on my street today. Normally I have more time to get this shit out, oh well, now I really need to fire it up, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice jammi's chiceh.. Nice fuzzy slippers too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

What a sexy pic ! Did you at least have rollers in your hair? LOL, did you take the week off? Glad to have you bakin with us


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Miss... Keep that freezing rain there ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nice jammi's chiceh.. Nice fuzzy slippers too





misshestermoffitt said:


> What a sexy pic ! Did you at least have rollers in your hair? LOL, did you take the week off? Glad to have you bakin with us


HAhahaha, no but I did have my big boots, hat and coat on over them, lol. And I did have lots of garbage too, like 7 bags, lol. I almost wiped out too. The garbage guy was just staring at me like I was nuts are something. This crazy chick running down the driveway swinging garbage bags all over the place, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Cool twisty .. maybe that package your waiting for will come today ..


*I'm considering it "lost at sea".... I did get hosed good yesterday though..guitar/travel/cack weed guy brought his GF to his wifes place and got the boot... Now he lives in Messina US... I'm screwed... that leaves Canna, who has good weed, but lives in montreal and not 50 yards down the street... FUCK..!!! 
Why is God treating me like I killed his dog..???
* 


Hulk Nugs said:


> yea thats what i figured my girl and i go threw about a gram a smoke session haha and we smoke two to three times a day, so thats around 3 grams a day yikes, and if its raining theres no limit pop in a movie and pack the bowl


*I'm a..??? *** was a 2 g a day min..... the way shits going a 2 gram a month habit might be more like it.....*


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> yea thats what i figured my girl and i go threw about a gram a smoke session haha and we smoke two to three times a day, so thats around 3 grams a day yikes, and if its raining theres no limit pop in a movie and pack the bowl


Ah. We tend to mix 50/50 tobacco/bud. We don't smoke cigarettes usually. Unless we're out for a few hours or more. we get our nicotine hits in our bong. We're slowly (read: sloooooooowly) cutting back on the tobacco...

I think that's why I get surprised when I see that korbette smokes an Oz a week. Our bowl always has a chop in it, and we smoke a cone or two at least every half hour or so through the day...we bought a quarter on Saturday arvo (?) and we're down to our last couple of buds now (it's late Tuesday night here). We have been taking it easy though...
...maybe we are smoking a little more than I thought...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> HAhahaha, no but I did have my big boots, hat and coat on over them, lol. And I did have lots of garbage too, like 7 bags, lol. I almost wiped out too. The garbage guy was just staring at me like I was nuts are something. This crazy chick running down the driveway swinging garbage bags all over the place, lol.


 I leave a case of beer on my trash once in a while on holidays
the trash man is real kind to me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

I was trying to explain this mixing tobacco with weed to my husband. He so totally didn't get it. I had to re-explain a few times before he understood. That is just unheard of in our area. He finally made a funny face which told me that he got it then he said "why". Yep he understood. I don't get it either. 

My house between 3 of us we can easily go through a half per week. I could smoke a lot more, but I don't have an unlimited supply.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> Ah. We tend to mix 50/50 tobacco/bud. We don't smoke cigarettes usually. Unless we're out for a few hours or more. we get our nicotine hits in our bong. We're slowly (read: sloooooooowly) cutting back on the tobacco...
> 
> I think that's why I get surprised when I see that korbette smokes an Oz a week. Our bowl always has a chop in it, and we smoke a cone or two at least every half hour or so through the day...we bought a quarter on Saturday arvo (?) and we're down to our last couple of buds now (it's late Tuesday night here). We have been taking it easy though...
> ...maybe we are smoking a little more than I thought...


Im at this desk 12-15 hrs a day .. I have within my reach 9 different smoking instruments ... I try to use all of them daily .. when Im out working on a jobsite I dont smoke while working so I smoke less then .. But still about an Oz a week give or take .


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> HAhahaha, no but I did have my big boots, hat and coat on over them, lol. And I did have lots of garbage too, like 7 bags, lol. I almost wiped out too. The garbage guy was just staring at me like I was nuts are something. This crazy chick running down the driveway swinging garbage bags all over the place, lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an unlimited supply and I smoke less than ever. Go figure.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was trying to explain this mixing tobacco with weed to my husband. He so totally didn't get it. I had to re-explain a few times before he understood. That is just unheard of in our area. He finally made a funny face which told me that he got it then he said "why". Yep he understood. I don't get it either.
> 
> My house between 3 of us we can easily go through a half per week. I could smoke a lot more, but I don't have an unlimited supply.


I could never mix weed and tobacco 


I made up my mind that im trying to quit the smokes ... Im cutting myself down to 1 cigarette per hr.. By the time China and I get married I will be 100% smoke(tobacco) free and over the withdraw


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I leave a case of beer on my trash once in a while on holidays
> the trash man is real kind to me.


That was a standard tradition in Australia, before the introduction of 'wheelie bins'. Where do put your beer so no one steals it before the grabage man turns up, and where do you put it so he/she can see it and not the thieves?

I was going to go out on Christmas morning and give the grabage man a six pack (yes, we get grabage pick-up on Christmas day...and New Years day), but I slept in......he was through at 6 am, I was pushing Zeds.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have an unlimited supply and I smoke less than ever. Go figure.


*Well don't be a prick all your life... take a day off.. twist one up.... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

I have mixed hash and tobacco for lack of a hash pipe or a can.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I could never mix weed and tobacco
> 
> 
> I made up my mind that im trying to quit the smokes ... Im cutting myself down to 1 cigarette per hr.. By the time China and I get married I will be 100% smoke(tobacco) free and over the withdraw


*I like to mix to stretch it.. Once a month I go nuts.. and buy two packs..
having COPD the Dr frowns on smoking anything.. still jones though..it's weird when you quit..at 1st you go nuts then it gets easy...about a few weeks to a couple of months in you REALLY freak..everyone I know has had the same thing...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was trying to explain this mixing tobacco with weed to my husband. He so totally didn't get it. I had to re-explain a few times before he understood. That is just unheard of in our area. He finally made a funny face which told me that he got it then he said "why". Yep he understood. I don't get it either.
> 
> My house between 3 of us we can easily go through a half per week. I could smoke a lot more, but I don't have an unlimited supply.


Smoke it pure is what I say, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Vette, you know if it's freezing rain on me, it's gonna hit you in about 36 hours or so. South of me they got snow, maybe you'll be in that when it gets east.  

I don't even have a desire to mix tobacco with my weed. The stuff I have now tastes so nice, the tobacco would screw up the flavor. Kind of like how drinking alcohol ruins the taste of the food, or steak sauce covers the flavor of the meat. The next time really shitty tasting weed comes around, I'll try it then, it might make it suck less.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Smoke it pure is what I say, lol.



Amen to that .......................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

yes    more agreement here, I don't even like to taint it with rolling papers. 





korvette1977 said:


> Amen to that .......................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Vette, you know if it's freezing rain on me, it's gonna hit you in about 36 hours or so. South of me they got snow, maybe you'll be in that when it gets east.
> 
> I don't even have a desire to mix tobacco with my weed. The stuff I have now tastes so nice, the tobacco would screw up the flavor. Kind of like how drinking alcohol ruins the taste of the food, or steak sauce covers the flavor of the meat. The next time really shitty tasting weed comes around, I'll try it then, it might make it suck less.



Its suppose to start snowing here about 1pm .. then rain overnight (prob sleet and ice)


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was trying to explain this mixing tobacco with weed to my husband. He so totally didn't get it. I had to re-explain a few times before he understood. That is just unheard of in our area. He finally made a funny face which told me that he got it then he said "why". Yep he understood. I don't get it either.
> 
> My house between 3 of us we can easily go through a half per week. I could smoke a lot more, but I don't have an unlimited supply.


Yep. I suppose, if we were to smoke straight, we'd most likely go through half to an ounce a week. I/we think the tobacco probably slows us up a bit. 
However, every now and again we'll chop a straight mix. We do love the taste of straight bud, but we like to control our nicotine dose as well.



korvette1977 said:


> Im at this desk 12-15 hrs a day .. I have within my reach 9 different smoking instruments ... I try to use all of them daily .. when Im out working on a jobsite I dont smoke while working so I smoke less then .. But still about an Oz a week give or take .





diemdepyro said:


> I have an unlimited supply and I smoke less than ever. Go figure.


I can understand that. We'll probably be the same when we get to our 'spot' and start growing.



korvette1977 said:


> I could never mix weed and tobacco
> 
> I made up my mind that im trying to quit the smokes ... Im cutting myself down to 1 cigarette per hr.. By the time China and I get married I will be 100% smoke(tobacco) free and over the withdraw


If we are without weed, we can smoke 50g of baccy in about three days. When we have weed, the same packet can last over a week and a half sometimes. 
If (I should say when) we quit the evil nicotine addiction, we'll smoke straight. But that won't happen til we get to that 'place' I keep mentioning.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Vette, you know if it's freezing rain on me, it's gonna hit you in about 36 hours or so. South of me they got snow, maybe you'll be in that when it gets east.
> 
> .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Lets clarify this, you mix tobacco with weed then...put it in a pipe.
If you roll it do you smoke the butts?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

you buy tobacco buy the gram....?

I dont roll my smokes I buy them already rolled .. Marlboro Medium 100's $42 a carton (10 packs)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

Me thinks Twisty's puter is having a good day, he's the image master today.

I buy Marlboro menthol. You can almost always find them on a buy one get one free deal. Why pay more if you don't have to?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Me thinks Twisty's puter is having a good day, he's the image master today.
> 
> I buy Marlboro menthol. You can almost always find them on a buy one get one free deal. Why pay more if you don't have to?


 Yea I get those buy 2 get one free 3 packs .. also I get a lot of coupons from them ,, just sign up online ,,


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive been smoking full time for 30 years .. I think the time has come to stop .. No good will come out of continuing .. .. I wanna live ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

American spirit will send coupons for free packs cartons cans and pouches of its additive free and organic tobacco.

www.nascigs.com


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Me thinks Twisty's puter is having a good day, he's the image master today.
> 
> I buy Marlboro menthol. You can almost always find them on a buy one get one free deal. Why pay more if you don't have to?


*More like putz master.... I like Marboro but they don't sell them near here.... butts are pricey here for the big brand name.. some as high as $8.00 a pack.. about $58-65 a carton.. I used to get the indian smokes...$15.00 a 200 bag, but that connection moved... WTF..is with all the moving .... something I said..????..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Ammonia is added to tobacco to
base the nicotine(like crack cocaine). Additive free tobacco is less addictive.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> American spirit will send coupons for free packs cartons cans and pouches of its additive free and organic tobacco.
> 
> www.nascigs.com


I have 3 packs of them right next to me .. Leftovers from Bonnaroo.. The have a stand there at Bonnaroo .. You show them your ID they give you free packs .. you can go back over and over .. I give them out to the moochers .. I sent Twisty some last year .. yea they send me LOTS of coupons too.. Too bad I dont like the smokes .. Im a Marlboro man


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twisty I can send you smokes .. What kind do you smoke ? or like ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

cigarettes are just bad all the way around. I keep quitting, but it's hard to stay a non smoker in a house full of smokers. I tried making them go out to smoke, but then hubby hurt his back and I felt sorry for him so the smoking began inside again. Then we kept being out of weed, so now I'm smoking again. I need to quit again. I need to make hubby quit too.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*1st things 1st... n'est pas...? Be quicker if I come there.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

don't you need one of them thar passports now? Hasn't Vette been chiding you about getting a passport?


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Lets clarify this, you mix tobacco with weed then...put it in a pipe.
> If you roll it do you smoke the butts?


We use rolling tobacco, not pre-rolled cigarettes. We chop the bud with scissors (we have to, it's tight and putty like), then chop it together in a grinder and smoke it through a bong. Think of a bud about the size of your thumb-tip, chopped up with a wad of tobacco about the same size, maybe a little bigger. Our bud is usually *very* good. If we have to smoke anything less than really good bud, we tend to lower the ratio. We want THC high with a some background nicotine fix, not a tobacco session with a hint of bud.

BTW, you guys are a bad influence...Ph03nix is now passing me straight billies...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> cigarettes are just bad all the way around. I keep quitting, but it's hard to stay a non smoker in a house full of smokers. I tried making them go out to smoke, but then hubby hurt his back and I felt sorry for him so the smoking began inside again. Then we kept being out of weed, so now I'm smoking again. I need to quit again. I need to make hubby quit too.


*I smoked for 42 years..started drumming, drugs and butts all in the same year..... I have emphysema now.. not too severe, but its hard to breath in very hot/cold.. My mother had a lung removed because of emphysema.. she never even tried a cigarette... go figure.... I still like to smoke while on my comp... one of those.."don't feel right without"... Too late now anyway..so may as well enjoy..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *1st things 1st... n'est pas...? Be quicker if I come there.......*



The method of shipping makes all the difference .. Reg mail.. 7-10 days 
priority mail under a week ..overnight 2 days ..

the cost is what gets ya ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

GO Pho3nix. 

"This is how we do it baby !! "

Isn't it so much tastier that way? Do you guys put ice in your billie? Give that a try, icy cold bong hits. 





Gryphonn said:


> BTW, you guys are a bad influence...Ph03nix is now passing me straight billies...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Having a visit with my pals on oxygen is a good motivator to quit tobacco.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Morning ... weee.



Step up to man sized cancer and pick up some Camel Wides. It's a larger diameter cig with tons of flavor since more tobacco is being hit in one puff. 
My cousin showed up and I tried one of his lights.... wow.....horrible and tiny. He thought his tasted great... I popped the filter off of both cigs and said here, try this. He almost gagged on his cig... 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> don't you need one of them thar passports now? Hasn't Vette been chiding you about getting a passport?


*Yeah I need to renew my passport.. what I don't get is when you got one to travel..you pay..thats fine, but now that the Gov. makes you get one for ID and any/only valid one why should I pay $100. Like my medical card..I pay pic..thats it.. Why should I pay to prove I'm Canadian..thats their job.. tax grab.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes I think the price of passports is to high. I had to drive a 60 mile round trip just to get my photo for mine. I had to come up with my parents dates of birth and a bunch of shit. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

But in order to leave the country you need one .. We need to get ours .. When we get married I wanna go Island hopping ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> you buy tobacco buy the gram....?
> 
> I dont roll my smokes I buy them already rolled .. Marlboro Medium 100's $42 a carton (10 packs)





misshestermoffitt said:


> *snip*
> I buy Marlboro menthol. You can almost always find them on a buy one get one free deal. Why pay more if you don't have to?





korvette1977 said:


> Yea I get those buy 2 get one free 3 packs .. also I get a lot of coupons from them ,, just sign up online ,,





korvette1977 said:


> Ive been smoking full time for 30 years .. I think the time has come to stop .. No good will come out of continuing .. .. I wanna live ..


We buy tobacco by the pouch. We can get them in 30 or 50 gram packets. The 'roll your own' seems to contain less additives.

I've been smoking since I was ten...which makes it 35 years now. Yeah, time to stop...(as he coughs up half a lung)...



diemdepyro said:


> American spirit will send coupons for free packs cartons cans and pouches of its additive free and organic tobacco.
> www.nascigs.com





korvette1977 said:


> I have 3 packs of them right next to me .. Leftovers from Bonnaroo.. The have a stand there at Bonnaroo .. You show them your ID they give you free packs .. you can go back over and over .. I give them out to the moochers .. I sent Twisty some last year .. yea they send me LOTS of coupons too.. Too bad I dont like the smokes .. Im a Marlboro man





diemdepyro said:


> Ammonia is added to tobacco to
> base the nicotine(like crack cocaine). Additive free tobacco is less addictive.


When the state government raised the excise on tobacco here (we pay an average AUD23 for a 50 gram pouch or about AUD18 or 19 for a pack of 50 pre-rolled), there started a big trade in 'chop-chop'; tobacco that had been harvested and cured on licensed farms, but sold on the black market. You could buy a kilo of unadulterated, professionally cured tobacco for about AUD40 a kilogram. But then the govt started to crack down and the market has gone heavily underground. Plus, the arse has dropped out of the tobacco trade in Far North Queensland (the main source of chop-chop) and many of the farms have closed down and gone on to other crops.



Twistyman said:


> *More like putz master.... I like Marboro but they don't sell them near here.... butts are pricey here for the big brand name.. some as high as $8.00 a pack.. about $58-65 a carton.. I used to get the indian smokes...$15.00 a 200 bag, but that connection moved... WTF..is with all the moving .... something I said..????..*


We pay about AUD8 to 10 for a 20 pack.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

My dad got me my first passport when I was 12. I was so proud to have it . Lots of stamps, lots of memories..... 

yah Eurobeaners mix tobacco with their weed on a regular basis..... I liked it, but i had a hard time in the beginning with those long papers they like. Couldn't even find a small pack to buy.



out.


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> GO Pho3nix.
> 
> "This is how we do it baby !! "
> 
> Isn't it so much tastier that way? Do you guys put ice in your billie? Give that a try, icy cold bong hits.


Yeah but...what was I saying??? fdgjkhtgudfivnsbdu....

We love ice in our bong too! But then, I read an article about bongs and the fallacies about their filtering capabilities. It said that warm water helps remove more tar, purely because of the temperature helping to keep the tar 'fluid' enough to not get carried in the smoke. If the water is icy, it apparently reduces its ability to catch tar...
...I don't know what the scientific evidence really says, but it sounds logical. But hey, I like ice in my bong and I'll have it!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> Yeah but...what was I saying??? fdgjkhtgudfivnsbdu....
> 
> We love ice in our bong too! But then, I read an article about bongs and the fallacies about their filtering capabilities. It said that warm water helps remove more tar, purely because of the temperature helping to keep the tar 'fluid' enough to not get carried in the smoke. If the water is icy, it apparently reduces its ability to catch tar...
> ...I don't know what the scientific evidence really says, but it sounds logical. But hey, I like ice in my bong and I'll have it!



Thats funny cause I clean my bong daily and run boiling hot water through it .. after im done cleaning it I leave hot water in it .. Its like smoking nothing .. I prefer warm to hot water over ice anyday .. it just goes down smoother


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't use my bong to reduce tar (that's just some made up shit to make it legal to sell them) I use it to get a deep full hit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Going to go clean it now ...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 6, 2009)

yea i clean my bong every day then put it in the freezer, every time i take a hit its sparkling clean and frozen


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm starving, who wants to make me some breakfast?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm starving, who wants to make me some breakfast?


I'll cook you breakfast... You finish my laundry .. just gotta dry and fold


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

oh yea with hot water i can def take bigger rips


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2009)

You'll love my eggs and HASH.... 


Yah, I also keep my Bushie in the fridge. There's a rumor flying around (accuracy is not certain) that a study has shown that ice is NO GOOD for your lungs.....something about the water vapor coming off of the cubes which you are naturally inhaling. Anyone ever hear of this?


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll cook you breakfast... You finish my laundry .. just gotta dry and fold


*Thats what I'm doing...that and having a heart attack... really... damn chest pains, and my face tingles.... this better be gas..I just started flower..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I settled for some turkey with come cheese and crakers. This cat is hanging over my shoulder, even the spray bottle is no deterrent.


Argh, my washer and dryer are already in action. I hate laundry, you can't just get it over with, put it in and wait, change machines and wait............


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I settled for some turkey with come cheese and crakers. This cat is hanging over my shoulder, even the spray bottle is no deterrent.



they are awesome stalkers .. fling him a little watch those claws come out


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know why he stalks me so, I didn't share with him. He's just got it bad for turkey. Saturday morning before it was even in the oven he was already romancing me. Making sure I got a cutsie "meow meow" every time I looked at him.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I settled for some turkey with come cheese and crakers. This cat is hanging over my shoulder, even the spray bottle is no deterrent.
> 
> 
> Argh, my washer and dryer are already in action. I hate laundry, you can't just get it over with, put it in and wait, change machines and wait............



Kinda like growing weed .. hurry up and wait


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know why he stalks me so, I didn't share with him. He's just got it bad for turkey. Saturday morning before it was even in the oven he was already romancing me. Making sure I got a cutsie "meow meow" every time I looked at him.


My Mom used to boil the neck and give it to the cat ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

but growing weed is so much more fun than laundry.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> but growing weed is so much more fun than laundry.


 Well I know if you dont do laundry it smells 
Growing weed it smells too
Doing laundry can be fun ......(NOT)
having a weed smelling house is better than having a dirty laundry smelling house 

Smoke weed and do your laundry .. winner all around


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I did most of it yesterday, just have a few loads to do today, and bedsheets, blah, blah, blah. 

Kitty kitty is still being my buddy, even though I showed him the empty plate before I took it to the kitchen. He just loves me for my poultry.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

and steaks ............. 
But a can of tuna will bring out the crazy in a cat


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

no tuna gives him the shits. We don't buy cat foods with tuna in them anymore. He's a good 12 years old now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> no tuna gives him the shits. We don't buy cat foods with tuna in them anymore. He's a good 12 years old now.


Hell then he deserves some of that turkey.. hook him up .. Thats FAMILY


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

*Mine won't eat any human food... might lick the tuna can, but if I put the tuna in his bowl he won't touch it... I guess I should be thankful for that.. less a pain in the ass.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I know I give him some here and there when the others aren't around. He can't be discreet, if I sneak him a bite, he growls while he eats it, which gets the attention of the 2 dogs and 1 of the other cats. It's best to not share with any of them.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2009)

ahh just had hela badass wake n' bake w/ my bong  and frog pipe


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2009)

I used to have 7 cats at one point....all foundlings and giveaways. Now I'm just down to Penny whom I found at the age of 8 (?) weeks in an abandoned farm field.....that was 10 years ago. 

She eats tuna and loves it. She will eat hamburger as well. Dogs used to give her hell till she nabbed a squirrel and showed it to them. They went NUTS and she was immediately accepted as a pack member with privileges. 


On a complete side note..... I don't know if any of you are wine drinkers but the wall street Journal is having a great promo... best deal I've seen in a long while. Just a mention..... www.wsjwine.com


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 6, 2009)

i got 3 cats ... they all like table food... the male cat does the most and will try to knock meat off your plate/hand.
if he gets a big piece he will walk around with it and growl .. lol
last nite i gave him a little piece of chicken and he brings it up stairs to show the other cats ... then they all come down


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 6, 2009)

I only have a pot hound, she can sniff out a bud and steal it.
She ate an oz puked some of it up. I was prepared to take her to the veterinarian and take some lumps but she was OK.
A 35 pound dog and an oz...
proof you can not OD on THC.
She was ill but alive.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess Twisty is MIA


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 6, 2009)

Was not Twisty having chest pains earlier or was that a joke?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats what I'm doing...that and having a heart attack... really... damn chest pains, and my face tingles.... this better be gas..I just started flower..*


This post here


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This post here



Nah I spoke to him since ... He is prob passed out stoned


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

*TWISTY............YOU SHOULD NOT JOKE ABOUT THAT...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *TWISTY............YOU SHOULD NOT JOKE ABOUT THAT...........*



Im not sure if he heard you .. You might need to scream louder than that..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess Twisty is MIA





korvette1977 said:


> Im not sure if he heard you .. You might need to scream louder than that..


*I'm not deef...!!  Just buzzing along... mail came... hash was smoked... brain cells died a valiant fight...  Round two....  
Once I managed to talk it out of its shell... I've seen easier to open clams... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not deef...!!  Just buzzing along... mail came... hash was smoked... brain cells died a valiant fight...  Round two....
> Once I managed to talk it out of its shell... I've seen easier to open clams...
> *



So did you win the war ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

After dinner bake  then I'm off to play the sniper game with the family.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> After dinner bake  then I'm off to play the sniper game with the family.



Doing the same here ,, had grilled cheese and Tomato soup..

watching 2 and a 1/2 men and getting stoned waiting for jeopardy


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

*a family that snipes together......*


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 6, 2009)

Morning all... 9.30 and time for a wake and bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey miss Is this near you ? 

Crazy shit .. Like the old west 

http://www.nypost.com/seven/01062009/news/nationalnews/shocking_photos_of_fatal_shootout_147767.htm


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Morning all... 9.30 and time for a wake and bake.


*Happy thanksgiving 08...? .......................... Damn Aussies....*




korvette1977 said:


> Hey miss  Is this near you ?
> 
> Crazy shit .. Like the old west
> 
> ...



*I've never quite understood the "lets make a break for it" ideal... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

It's about an hour and a half away from me. People are going nuts. It's crazy. 




korvette1977 said:


> Hey miss Is this near you ?
> 
> Crazy shit .. Like the old west
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/01062009/news/nationalnews/shocking_photos_of_fatal_shootout_147767.htm


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 6, 2009)

Normal Community IL lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 6, 2009)

Old man robbing banks and getting in shoot outs with the cops . . . . I love America Fuck YEAH!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Morning all... 9.30 and time for a wake and bake.


Dang, it's good to know that RIU's wake n bake is 24/7 global..... 





out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 6, 2009)

The bonaroo tickets went on sale for 210$.FYI


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The bonaroo tickets went on sale for 210$.FYI


Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Morning folks , Lots of ice here , All schools are closed , China Is off today .. Whoooo Hoooooooo


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Morning folks , Lots of ice here , All schools are closed , China Is off today .. Whoooo Hoooooooo


 *Good day all... snowing like hell here..so much for the walk for bread.... morning has been hijacked.. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 6, 2009)

I have got to take a trip today, this trip requires me to leave the farm.
I will leave the dog in charge.
My dog does not have a logon name so I told her to use mine. She loves the world wide web.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 6, 2009)

lucky vet, i need a snow day 


Mornnning everyone, another great day to wake n bake


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> lucky vet, i need a snow day
> 
> 
> Mornnning everyone, another great day to wake n bake


*Vette has had China around a lot because of snow days...... Can you spell happy.... I knew you could... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Vette has had China around a lot because of snow days...... Can you spell happy.... I knew you could... *




Yea its nice to have her home but ,, we were just talking about this .. That if she gets a a few more snow days School may run past early june , and can put a damper on leaving for Bonnaroo 2 days before (like we do to take our time) .. Its going to be close


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea its nice to have her home but ,, we were just talking about this .. That if she gets a a few more snow days School may run past early june , and can put a damper on leaving for Bonnaroo 2 days before (like we do to take our time) .. Its going to be close


*That would suck....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That would suck....*


Yea it would .. But there are still a few "sick" days left ... Hee Hee


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea it would .. But there are still a few "sick" days left ... Hee Hee


*Shit, this weed hits hard in the morning.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hee Hee ...................... You have been JACKED


Its freeking still raining ice outside .. Suppose to turn to just rain .. But its 25 degrees outside .. Hmmmmm I think its going to be a Stay inside day ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hee Hee ...................... You have been JACKED
> 
> 
> Its freeking still raining ice outside .. Suppose to turn to just rain .. But its 25 degrees outside .. Hmmmmm I think its going to be a Stay inside day ..


*Same here.. some slow moving storm that only ends Friday.... I'm staying right here myself.... *


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 6, 2009)

I cannot wait to get back to school for this ->
Sad how I smoke when I need to be productive, but when I'm home over break I very rarely do it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty much we have the same weather ,, Its just COLDER where you are .. Oh my it just went up to 26 ............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

Good morning, hubby is off to work, critters are fed, lets get baked


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Morning Miss .... Its Icy outside and I got a Sexy teacher 1/2 naked in my bed ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

Only 1/2 naked? You're slipping........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Only 1/2 naked? You're slipping........


 well It slips UP real easy .... It is winter ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Only 1/2 naked? You're slipping........


*Morning miss.......... vettes waiting till they're snowed in, then watch out baby.... *


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 6, 2009)

cheyeahhh wake then bake then workout then work... i love it


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont need to wait ... I get it on demand ... I mean request.. I dont demand anything..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

So Twisty  are you snowbound today? We have no weather going on. No snow on the ground, just cold and bland.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 6, 2009)

morning, we got a few inches...which sucks because im working outside today...which sucks because im sick all over again from working outside yesterday.

my only comfort is knowing i harvest in like 3 days!!! its gonna be a good one too. then i have a double harvest 5 wks after that!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

Take some nyquil tonight before bed, that'll knock it right out of you.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 6, 2009)

inch and change of ice an rain.....busting out the garden hoe early. gotta crack this ice up an get it off before i find something else to take up all my time


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

You got a Hoe ....

Do you pay her ? 

Or does she work for free ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

My hubby bought me a new hoe a few years ago, I keep 'er in the shed.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Take some nyquil tonight before bed, that'll knock it right out of you.


me and NyQuil have newfound beef, i took some last night and it knocked me out good but ive been up 5 times in the night not able to get back to sleep. 

im pissed, i feel shitty and want to stay home but i have guys who want to work today. guys that need direction.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

point them south ....................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

nyquil does that to my daughter too, hypes her up. That shit knocks me out cold and I sleep most of the night. 

Have you tried Robetussin? That's my daytime cold medicine.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont need to wait ... I get it on demand ... I mean request.. I dont demand anything..


*Nice save..... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> So Twisty  are you snowbound today? We have no weather going on. No snow on the ground, just cold and bland.


*Yep... I'm about the height of a power pole so I get a great view..about 
3" already.. started around 7am.. 
*


misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby bought me a new hoe a few years ago, I keep 'er in the shed.


*The shed..? That ugly eh..?? *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

She's a good hoe, not very sharp, need to take 'er to the grinder.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> She's a good hoe, not very sharp, need to take 'er to the grinder.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 6, 2009)

i try to take as little medication as possible...i makes me feel like im not me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't like to take medication either, but if I feel a cold coming on, I start trying to kill it off right away. As the mom I've never had much time to lay around sick. Someone always needs something.........


----------



## overfiend (Jan 7, 2009)

morning, dont like to take your medication. i thought the name of this thread was...
"wake and take medication"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it depends on the medication, Slik doesn't like store bought liquid medicines that taste like cherry flavored ass.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ewwwwwww Miss eats cherry flavored ass ... you , you , you, Salad tosser






LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

Vette, back to your usual sass I see.


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2009)

having a nice wake n' vape over here


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 7, 2009)

nuthin wrong with a lil butt lickin once and a while...


and im all over my herbal meds...i got tea and a bowl at the ready!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, back to your usual sass I see.



Im bored as fuck.. Im so bored im doing all the mats in the house ( laundry) (bath mats ,kitchen mats) Outside sucks , China is out cold ,, Nothing is on T.V . and there is nothing to do ... Sorry ,You know im just joking right ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

I know you're just joking, if you weren't a sassy thing, I'd think you were mad at me or something. I'm bored to, I think I'm going to go take a shower, that'll kill off some time.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 7, 2009)

who gets fired for stealin boxes ?
todays word of the day is " job"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know you're just joking, if you weren't a sassy thing, I'd think you were mad at me or something. I'm bored to, I think I'm going to go take a shower, that'll kill off some time.



And some germs too.. 

Im defrosting some chicken breast's for dinner tonight ,, Im making Chicken Carbonara over Linguine


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning everyone.
Wake n Bake 

Chicken Carbonara for dinner? I gained 5 pounds just reading it!! I LOVE that stuff!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive been craving it for a week now .. 

How ya doing Sunny .....?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been craving it for a week now ..
> 
> How ya doing Sunny .....?


Doing good, thanks! Just waiting for Friday, with knots in my belly...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Doing good, thanks! Just waiting for Friday, with knots in my belly...


I bet ... 

At least the wait is just about over ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Yay for Sunny.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I bet ...
> 
> At least the wait is just about over ..


Just about! He is in Germany now and he is ready!! I am too!!
We are going to head for Maryland next week and see the kids and our parents. I am excited. 

How is China feeling? Is she a 100% yet?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

She is not quite100% She is still Hurting But getting there ... Thanks for asking


----------



## rastadiskO (Jan 7, 2009)

morning RIU, ripping my new bong this morning! it's got a glass turtle that actually sits in the bong water and swims when you hit it. it was the weirdest thing I've ever seen, which is why I baught it 

what's everyone else smoking this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Smoking Hijack and Hash Here ... 


Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yay for Sunny.... *


Morning Twisty!
and everyone!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

rastadiskO said:


> morning RIU, ripping my new bong this morning! it's got a glass turtle that actually sits in the bong water and swims when you hit it. it was the weirdest thing I've ever seen, which is why I baught it
> 
> what's everyone else smoking this morning?


That sounds cool!!! Put a pic up!! I would love to see that.


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning all. Smoking the cheap shit out my lil pipe and lovin it (better than nothn).

Tryin to find my keys to get some breakfast from Mickey D's.......OK it's probably gonna be lunch.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

lol I ALWAYS miss the breakfast time too! Then I always sit there dumb founded like I have never seen a McDonalds lunch menu before.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

been sticking with the hitter myself. I'd really love to do a bong though, I just might.........

2 days until Mr Sunny........who's excited?


----------



## rastadiskO (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks sunny, when I leave the computer I'll be sure to take a pic :}


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> been sticking with the hitter myself. I'd really love to do a bong though, I just might.........
> 
> 2 days until Mr Sunny........who's excited?


ME!!!

Hi Miss! I am like you, I stick with my hitter too. I have a couple bongs and I do use them here and there but for some reason I stick with my hitter. I may pull the binger out this morning, I am in a good mood.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

rastadiskO said:


> thanks sunny, when I leave the computer I'll be sure to take a pic :}


Cool, I'd like that.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sure you are in a good mood, I would be too !!! 

I like my hitter for conservation and the weed I have tastes so good through it. Yummy......


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol I ALWAYS miss the breakfast time too! Then I always sit there dumb founded like I have never seen a McDonalds lunch menu before.



hahahahahhahaha! me too. it's like "fuk i just want some hash browns". I know they still got them bitches lying around, they could just drop a couple in the fryer for me. Alas, i never ask and just end up with a couple McDoubles.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Morning RIU,
I hit the sensi star... it devestates me in the morning... in a good way. ummm I love rainy days...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 7, 2009)

As soon as i saw the word hashbrown I got hungry! Now I have to leave work and go pick up food and all the women will want to give me a list to pick them up stuff too... It will be worth it though... I need a hashbrown now


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

The economy is so screwed right now. I watch the real estate around me and I just can't believe how screwed up the housing market is. A house right down the street from me just sold for 190K its appraisel was 350K, that is so insane. I can't believe how cheap the houses are here, it is scary. Good or bad I do believe I am stuck in Florida for the next 5 to 10 years....wow....mini rant.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 7, 2009)

My neighbors house was on the market for 2 years in the 500s, just sold for 260


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 7, 2009)

Scary. It will get better though.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Scary. It will get better though.


I hope so...I hope soon! I hate that 'trapped' feeling. Scary times.

I really am going to McDonalds to get some lunch and then I got to get started with my bs....Have a good day all!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 7, 2009)

*mmmm white widow...*
**


----------



## RollaFatty (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh just had a nice wake and bake..with my brand new 'Gear' bong..its killer.just got a dumping of 25cms of snow last night...im blowing of work and doing some skiing : )


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning all


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 7, 2009)

holy cold! working outside when your sick sucks balls. im taking a nap, fuck work!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Morning all"Rise and Shine"

I had to road trip this AM. Just my luck. Freaken miserable cold assed weather for tripping.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 7, 2009)

ok where is this server to be 6AM somewhere ..... ... its 3 PM est

ok i changed my options to eastern time and now it says 8am .... should be 3pm


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

This server is in California USA.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

FYI
*Whois Record*

Domain ID121714686-LROR
Domain Name:ROLLITUP.ORG
Created On:04-May-2006 02:56:59 UTC
Last Updated On:29-Apr-2007 17:45:26 UTC
Expiration Date:04-May-2012 02:56:59 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:GoDaddy.com, Inc. (R91-LROR)
Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT RENEW PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:GODA-019864927
Registrant Name:Registration Private
Registrant Organizationomains by Proxy, Inc.
Registrant Street1omainsByProxy.com
Registrant Street2:15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:Scottsdale
Registrant State/Province:Arizona
Registrant Postal Code:85260
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:+1.4806242599
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:
Admin ID:GODA-219864927
Admin Name:Registration Private
Admin Organizationomains by Proxy, Inc.
Admin Street1omainsByProxy.com
Admin Street2:15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Admin Street3:
Admin City:Scottsdale
Admin State/Province:Arizona
Admin Postal Code:85260
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:+1.4806242599
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin FAX:
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:
Tech ID:GODA-119864927
Tech Name:Registration Private
Tech Organizationomains by Proxy, Inc.
Tech Street1omainsByProxy.com
Tech Street2:15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Tech Street3:
Tech City:Scottsdale
Tech State/Province:Arizona
Tech Postal Code:85260
Tech Country:US
Tech Phone:+1.4806242599
Tech Phone Ext.:
Tech FAX:
Tech FAX Ext.:
Tech Email:
Name Server:NS1.ILLUSIVECREATIONS.COM
Name Server:NS2.ILLUSIVECREATIONS.COM
Name Server:


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Now google the phone number.....
come on i know you are just a little curious...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a web domain, so?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Web domain proxy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Light em if you got em ...............................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Been lit for hours catch up....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll give it my best shot


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Got a shiny new pin in my ankle.
I am celebrating the innovation.
No laundry duty for me ...weeee


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Also stopped by the head shop on the way home got some Rollies"MY FUCKING ROLLING PAPERS", 30 screens, Spare glass bong bowl. I went on a spree.
I did not know the hospital had wireless net access. What next
actual food?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Light em if you got em ...............................


*G'day vette... man what a crappy sleep...one of those, "WTF is that lump", sleep.... sheets are bunched up... pillow sucks..etc..
Looks like we're not getting the last big part of the storm...... Good... I need to go to mall and get bread...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'day vette... man what a crappy sleep...one of those, "WTF is that lump", sleep.... sheets are bunched up... pillow sucks..etc..
> Looks like we're not getting the last big part of the storm...... Good... I need to go to mall and get bread...
> *


 I slept great .. at 8pm China Lured me to bed .. and i stayed there till 6:30 this morning.... its good being the KING


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

Morning! Wake n Bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Howdy Sunny .. 


Hows Things ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

No complaints here Vette! It is a nice cool morning, housework done, waiting on my cabinets (should be today) and LOVING life! And you?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I slept great .. at 8pm China Lured me to bed .. and i stayed there till 6:30 this morning.... its good being the KING


..






Sunnysideup said:


> Morning! Wake n Bake!


*Sunny....... Friday is splashdown right..? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

All is good here .. But its cold ,, China has a 2 hr delay so she has to be at school for 10amm.. so she gets to sleep in. I'm doing laundry , smoking bowls , and waiting for June ............


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Just had to clean the snow from my windows..2/3 of the way up..... now its windy....*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mornin, Twisty, don't blow away! Mornin, Vette! Slap some Vette sugah on the China Cat for me... Sunny Bunny! C'mer, lemme give you a hug....


Whuzzup, bakers?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

Morning puff ... I was thinking that ,, But she is sleeping and I dont have the heart to wake her


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Morning puff.... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning everyone, snow flurries here and it's cold (there's a shocker)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

Mornin Puff!! and here is a hug for you!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunny !!! Tomorrow is the big day woo hoo !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny !!! Tomorrow is the big day woo hoo !!!


Yeah it is!!! I am waiting now for my cabinets, they should be here any minute!! They said they would be here between 9 and 10 am....Man, that was close!! I am picking Rick up in Tampa tomorrow at 8:30 pm. We will be home by 10pm and in bed by 10:01 pm!! WoooooooHoooooooo, I am like a virgin now!!!!LOL LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww, I was hoping he'd be home in the morning for you. Oh well, at least you've got a plan !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Awww, I was hoping he'd be home in the morning for you. Oh well, at least you've got a plan !


Oh yeah, I have a plan!!! TO GET LAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I washed the linens, candles are everywhere, our favorite cd "Remember The Titans Soundtrack" is in the Bose, and a couple bottles of wine in the frig chilling. I am ready, I hope he is....there may be a case of rape at Sunny's house tomorrow night!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah it is!!! I am waiting now for my cabinets, they should be here any minute!! They said they would be here between 9 and 10 am....Man, that was close!! I am picking Rick up in Tampa tomorrow at 8:30 pm. We will be home by 10pm and in bed by 10:01 pm!! WoooooooHoooooooo, I am like a virgin now!!!!LOL LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah Twisty!! Something along those lines.............it has been way toooooo long!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

You didn't forget to shave your legs did you? I'd hate for Rick to get rug burn when he gets home  

Sounds like some romancing is getting ready to happen at your place.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You didn't forget to shave your legs did you? I'd hate for Rick to get rug burn when he gets home
> 
> Sounds like some romancing is getting ready to happen at your place.


I had EVERY orifice of my body WAXED....I am ready!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'day vette... man what a crappy sleep...one of those, "WTF is that lump", sleep.... sheets are bunched up... pillow sucks..etc..
> Looks like we're not getting the last big part of the storm...... Good... I need to go to mall and get bread...
> *


If I wrote a sleep journal that would be page one. Sleep eludes me. It is always something.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had EVERY orifice of my body WAXED....I am ready!!!


Wow I am glad I am not a woman...Holy Shit. Does it hurt?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

O U C H  Damn you are a brave woman, I had my eyebrows waxed ONCE and that was some painful shit. I can't imagine waxing more tender areas. 





Sunnysideup said:


> I had EVERY orifice of my body WAXED....I am ready!!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Since we are on the subject...

Here is a laff for all of you this fine morning, while we get high and start our days........


My night began as any other normal weekday night. Come home, fix dinner,
played with the kids. I then had the thought that would ring painfully
in my mind for the next few hours: 'Maybe I should pull the waxing kit out of
the medicine cabinet.' So I headed to the site of my deyû*·; the
bathroom. 

It was one of those 'cold wax' kits. No melting a clump of hot
wax, you just rub the strips together in your hand, get them
warm and you peel them apart, press it to your leg (or wherever else) and
you pull the hair right off. No muss, no fuss. How hard can it be? I mean, I'm not a genius, but I am mechanically inclined enough that I can figure it out. *YA THINK!!!*

So I pull one of the thin strips out. Its two strips facing each other
stuck together. Instead of rubbing them together, my genius kicks in so I get out the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees. ( 'cold wax'yeah.....right!) (Oh how this phrase haunts me!)

I lay the strip across my thigh. Hold the skin around it tight and pull. It works!
OK so it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad. I can do this!
Hair removal no longer eludes me! I am She-ra, fighter of all wayward
body hair and smooth skin extraordinaire.

With my next wax strip I move north. After checking on the kids I sneak
back into the bathroom, for the ultimate hair fighting championship. I
drop my panties and place one foot on the toilet. Using the same
procedure, I apply the was strip across the right side of bikini line,
covering the right half of my v-g-na and stretching down to the inside
of my butt cheek. (Yes, it was a long strip) I inhale deeply and brace
myself. RRRRIIIPPP!!!!

I'm blind!!! Blinded from pain!!!!....OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!

Vision returning, I notice that I've only managed to pull off half of
the strip. crap!!! Another deep breath and RRIIPP.

Everything is swirly and spotted. I think I may pass out.......must stay conscious....Do I hear crashing drums??? Breathe, breathe...... OK, back
to normal. 

I want to see my trophy - A wax covered strip with my hairy pelt, that has caused me so much pain, sticking to it. I want to revel in the glory that is my triumph over body hair. I hold up the strip! There's no hair on it.

Where is the hair. WHERE IS THE WAX??? Slowly I ease my head down, foot
still perched on the toilet. I see the hair..The hair that should be on
the strip. I touch. I am touching wax. Crap! I run my fingers over the
most sensitive part of my body, which is now covered in cold wax and
matted hair. 

Then I make the next BIG mistake remember my foot is still propped up on
the toilet. I know I need to do something. So I put my foot down.
noo!!!!!!!! DAMN!!! 

I hear the slamming of the cell door. V-g-n- Sealed shut. Butt?? Sealed shut. 

I penguin walk around the bathroom trying to figure out what to do and think to myself 'Please don't let me get the urge to poop. My head may pop off' Hot water!! Hot water melts wax!!

I'll run the hottest water I can stand into the bathtub, get in, immerse
the wax covered bits and the waxshould melt and I can gently wipe it off
right???

*WRONG!!!!!!!*

I get in the tub - the water is slightly hotter than that used to
torture prisoners of war or sterilize surgical equipment - I sit. Now,
the only thing worse that having your nether businesses glued together
is having them glued together and then glued to the bottom of the tub.....in scalding hot water. Which, by the way, doesn't melt cold wax. 

So, now I'm stuck to the bottom of the tub as though I had cement-epoxied myself to porcelin!!! God bless the man that convinced me I should have a
phone in the bathroom!!!!!

I call my friend thinking surely she's waxed before and has some secret
of how to get me undone. It's a very good conversation starter 'So, my
butt and who-ha are glued together to the bottom of the tub!' There is a slight
pause. She doesn't know any secret tricks for removal, but does try to hide the laughter from me. She wants to know exactly where the wax is located,
'Are we talking cheeks or hole or who-ha?'

She's laughing out loud by now...I can hear her. I give her the rundown
and she suggests I call the number on the side of the box. YEAH!!!!!
Right!! I should be the joke of someone else's night. While we go
through various solutions.

I resort to scraping the wax off with a razor. Nothing feels better then
to have your girlie goodies covered in hot wax, glued shut, stuck to the
tub in super hot water and then dry shaving the sticky wax off!! By now
the brain is not working, dignity has taken a major hike and I am pretty sure I'm going to need Post-Traumatic Stress counseling for this event.

My friend is still talking with me when I finally see my saving grace....the lotion they give you to remove the excess wax. What do I really have to lose at this point?

I rub some on and OH MY GOD!!!!!!! The scream probably woke the kids,
scared the dickens out of my friend. It's soooo painful, but I really don't care. 'IT
WORKS!! It works!! 

I get a hearty congratulation from my friend and she hangs up. I
successfully remove the remainder of the wax and then notice to my grief
and despair THE HAIR IS STILL THERE ALL OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

So I recklessly shave it off. Heck, I'm numb by now....Nothing hurts. I could have amputated my own leg at this point.


Next week I'm going to try hair color......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Puff that is the funniest thing I have read in a long time.
Change your screen name to Iluvlucy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG I'm dying over here, that is some funny stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Since we are on the subject...
> 
> Here is a laff for all of you this fine morning, while we get high and start our days........
> 
> ...



Ive read this before on Inforoo.org ( Is this alyson wonderland)

Or my space ... Interseting


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

My sister used Veet. Not funny. She had sensitive skin and it burned the hell outta her.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm ready for my close up, Mr Devel.

I like to thank the academy, and all the little people that got me here.....


Heh heh, just glad it ain't my personal expereince, tho I did have a funny incident when i thought I would use that creme hair removal down there..... Turns out if it don't SAY 'bikini area' you BETTER not use it down there!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought that stuff called "nads" one time, it's gooey and sticky and the shit doesn't work. Now if you are in a good mood and want to be completely pissed off, try using that stuff. That's about all it's good for.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew this guy that was a body builder that shaved his arms. That was so creepy to me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

My daughter knows girls that shave their arms. She tried to tell them if they keep that up they're going to look like apes when they're 40, but they keep on doing it. Young people, sigh.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I bought that stuff called "nads" one time, it's gooey and sticky and the shit doesn't work. Now if you are in a good mood and want to be completely pissed off, try using that stuff. That's about all it's good for.


That Nads was Tasty...Sugar.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

The first time I had my bikini hair waxed I was like the chick in Puff's story. My mom took me to an old, fat Russian lady and when she put that hot wax on my tender area I thought I was going to die, little did I know that wasn't the worst part of it....MY GOD when she ripped the first side I was done. I wrestled with her and screamed my head off. She sat on me and did the other half. I was crying and when I stepped out of the door my mom was sitting there totally red faced with tears running down her face cause she was laughing so hard....Ahhhh, good times.
That was 20 years ago, now I am pretty much used to the torture.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

If my mommie did that I would be in therapy..lol


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, nuttin like bonding time with mom, huh?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> If my mommie did that I would be in therapy..lol


My mom was so funny. If it was something strange she was in for it. Usually, at my expense.... But, yeah I didn't walk right for a few days. She knew I would of beat the hell out of some little american girl so she took me to the russian lady. That lady did not speak a word of english and would just smile at me real nice like a grandmother and then she would take over! I had no choice but to leave that room waxed....my mom said there was no other way. LOL, she just liked seeing me tortured!! Oh well, as long as she laughed it is all good...love my momma.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> If I wrote a sleep journal that would be page one. Sleep eludes me. It is always something.


*I've been like that all my life.. I just went to the store and it seems my voice has eluded me.... I'm squeaking all over the place....*



diemdepyro said:


> Wow I am glad I am not a woman...Holy Shit. Does it hurt?





misshestermoffitt said:


> O U C H  Damn you are a brave woman, I had my eyebrows waxed ONCE and that was some painful shit. I can't imagine waxing more tender areas.


*I saw this thing on TV about bung hole bleaching... good grief...*



diemdepyro said:


> Puff that is the funniest thing I have read in a long time.
> Change your screen name to Iluvlucy.


*Shit puff.. I had to use my inhaler... thats some funny (NOT) stuff.... you really put the accent on the story with the NO RUNS NOW twist...

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

What a vane society that some bleach their corn holes.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> What a vane society that some bleach their corn holes.


*But who the fuck opens a bung hole business...??? .. Bung holes R us...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *But who the fuck opens a bung hole business...??? .. Bung holes R us...*


Shitty job. Do they bleach Klingons too?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

Bung Holes R us........ this site has got some really funny shit going on today.

I think if you are able to see your own bunghole to know it needs bleached, you've got way to many mirrors in your house.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

I would bleach bungholes, if it is in demand. Do 10 bungholes a day for a $100 each, gross $1000 a day all for a little bleaching. I would take that job and be proud to be an employee of 'BungHoles R Us'


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I would bleach bungholes, if it is in demand. Do 10 bungholes a day for a $100 each, gross $1000 a day all for a little bleaching. I would take that job and be proud to be an employee of 'BungHoles R Us'


*Whats next....!! Bounce pads..for a fluffier fluffy....... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Cabinets came....too bad they were NOT the right ones.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Whats next....!! Bounce pads..for a fluffier fluffy....... *


If it is in demand Twisty, yes. lol...I am just giddy this morning.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Cabinets came....too bad they were NOT the right ones.....


*Naturally....... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Naturally....... *


I should just take all the doors off all the cabinets. It is sort of nice not having doors....Just grab and go!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *But who the fuck opens a bung hole business...??? .. Bung holes R us...*


 Vietnamese girls. All agreed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Open up your heart to an starving child ......................................

Fuck that .. Tell the parents to get a job or stop fucking ... 

Save the children... Ha....................... Move .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Open up your heart to an starving child ......................................
> 
> Fuck that .. Tell the parents to get a job or stop fucking ...
> 
> Save the children... Ha....................... Move .


And, how do you feel about that? You holding back?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 8, 2009)

*it's obvious yall already hit the bong this morning....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's obvious yall already hit the bong this morning....*


I thought it was Brownie day.....Where is the memo


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 8, 2009)

*In 40 years, I have never ingested marijuana. *


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *In 40 years, I have never ingested marijuana. *


theres no time like the present


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> And, how do you feel about that? You holding back?


Since you asked ,,I'll Tell you ... 

It has to be AT LEAST 20 years that the ""Save The Children"" Commercials have been on T.V .. You know that people have donated money to this ... But REALLY its been over 20 years .. What have they done .. Those kids are now grown and adults themselves ,, Where is the payout .. Did they build housing ? did they build farms ? water and sewer ? what happened in the last 20 yrs .. Instead of Mooching showing the same 4 year old girl on the tv (she has to be able to work by now ) ..How many kids does she have herself ?.... This country has its own problems .. Everytime I see those commercials I wanna scream.......... I feel better now ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

I can look down the street for a hungry child. lets save these children first.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

what about New Orleans ................................................


Save a Town...............................................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Start by saving ourselves. Cause we all know no one helps us.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I can look down the street for a hungry child. lets save these children first.





korvette1977 said:


> what about New Orleans ................................................
> 
> 
> Save a Town...............................................................


*Damn straight... look at almost any school and kids are using out dated books... mold in schools.. starving kids... why give to others when ours suffer.. and don't get me going on my disgust with the gov. response to Katrina...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

Bleaching bungholes gives a new meaning to "gross pay".

Damn, wrong cabinets, I'm so sorry, I wanted everything to be perfect for you tomorrow.


Speaking of saving children in third world countries, you should look up on the net how many of these same countries have laws against using birth control methods. You'd think they'd give the shit away for free, seeing as how they can't feed the people that are already there.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*Was the site down for a while before or was that at my end.... I got a different message...???*


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Was the site down for a while before or was that at my end.... I got a different message...???*


when? i was on like since 10am(estern) and site been fine


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

anywhere311 said:


> when? i was on like since 10am(estern) and site been fine


*??? It was about 1.5 hours ago... must be my end..??*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2009)

It went down for me too, lasted like 30 mins


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1887343]It went down for me too, lasted like 30 mins [/QUOTE]
*Thanks SICC... before I start giving my supplier shit........Plus it was an odd can't connect SQL thingy I'd not seen before..*


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jan 8, 2009)

Not for me. "Wn'B" right now


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Probs here net stutter.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2009)

yea thats exactly what was showing on mine, it was actually pissing me off for a bit haha


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

I was on OG when It went "down"
I did not care for that much..
It always worries me when free speech is attacked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

whew ........... I thought we were goners


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*Always fun seeing a new warning or problem on the screen.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

To the beat of Snoop Dogs ""Sipping on Gin and Juice ""



Toking on Hijack and Hash ........................................


Holla ........................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> To the beat of Snoop Dogs ""Sipping on Gin and Juice ""
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yummy, yummy, yummy I've got H&H in my tummy... *


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

The First 48................................

Get em Coppers .............................


Good show


----------



## bud2befree (Jan 8, 2009)

its nice to wake and bake every minute of ones life if possible! and its always nice to keep 6 to 8 different kinds of bud around(growin yerself) so there wont be a problem with tolerence! wake and bake baby! wake and bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

bud2befree said:


> its nice to wake and bake every minute of ones life if possible! and its always nice to keep 6 to 8 different kinds of bud around(growin yerself) so there wont be a problem with tolerence! wake and bake baby! wake and bake!






Been doing it for close to 30 years .. theres no other way for me ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The First 48................................
> 
> Get em Coppers .............................
> 
> ...


*Marathon on now... Det Schillaci after some guys now.... ever see the one where he's undercover.... He does homeless druggie well....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

yea he does ,,,, I love A&E


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> yea he does ,,,, I love A&E


*Theres a blond Det. in some of them..can't remember her name but she's a real looker.. always has a pony tail with a scrunchy.. my weakness.... A&E, Bravo are good channels..thank god for them.. especially during rerun period.. which seems to get longer every year..plus I can't take those "reality" shows that aren't...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

So the site was down? I missed it, I was watching "Shutter" pretty good movie, creepy with a hint of mystery.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

No the site stuttered had a data problem.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*I can't seem to get into movie watching lately.... I'm a TV freak but movies I just don't seem to get into... my last theater movie was Platoon...in 86..so its been awhile since I went.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't go to the theater, that's a waste of money, the place is always full of asshole teenagers running around with their cell phones. The last time I went to the theater I thought my daughter was going to tackle and pummel this girl that spent the whole movie running up and down the aisle on her phone.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

I wait for the DVD. Then I can smoke and watch.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

I figure , Why go to the movie's .. Within a month after it leaves the theaters is out on DVD for $20.00 a month after that and they are $9.99 .. Im so behind with movies I can get the ones I havent seen for $5 at walmart .. I usually wait till they hit the movie channel's on cable ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't go to the theater, that's a waste of money, the place is always full of asshole teenagers running around with their cell phones. The last time I went to the theater I thought my daughter was going to tackle and pummel this girl that spent the whole movie running up and down the aisle on her phone.


*Thats partly why I don't go.. The platoon movie was just after my 2nd lt.hip job and some ass knocked me down some stairs and I sprained my rt. ankle.... ..asshole... I don't suffer crowds well...I want to smack people.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

We use Netflix, it's great, we usually go through about 6 DVD's per week for the cost of 16.99 per month. Pretty good deal. 

I like to smoke and watch too, and it's nice to be able to pause for those trips to the kitchen.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We use Netflix, it's great, we usually go through about 6 DVD's per week for the cost of 16.99 per month. Pretty good deal.
> 
> I like to smoke and watch too, and it's nice to be able to pause for those trips to the kitchen.


*I see LG is offering direct online hookups to netflix when you buy the HD TV..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 8, 2009)

*or you can just go here and watch movies for free...*
*www.quicksilverscreen.com*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *or you can just go here and watch movies for free...*
> *www.quicksilverscreen.com*



Thanks fort that link.. I was looking for a good movie site


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 8, 2009)

How good of quality are the movies there?
Ok, I decided I should have just clicked a link and watch for like 5 secs instead of asking that question. I apologize for my stupidity.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> How good of quality are the movies there?
> Ok, I decided I should have just clicked a link and watch for like 5 secs instead of asking that question. I apologize for my stupidity.



I just watched a few min of one .. Not too bad .. I'll check out a few


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link Tips! It pretty much has everything I want to see and the quality is good to me! I wonder if I can plug my laptop into the tv and somehow watch it on the tv? I am going to try.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hello... Hello... Hello... No ones home...?? *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello. bad time sleeping?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hello. bad time sleeping?


*Morning diemdepryo... actually more sleep than usual... Damn cold here........
can't wait for spring to get some babies outside....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Cold here too, I consider any sleep good. The pin in my ankle is not helping sleep wise but feels better than yesterday. I pretty much wait for spring like a groundhog.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Blah I gotta go to the dentist this morning ... I cracked a tooth a few days ago


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Morning everyone!
I am not baking today, I have too much to do. BUT, it is STILL a GREAT day!!!!!

Vette, is your tooth hurting or did you just fracture it?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning Sunny

I have a hard time baking all the time. I have also responsibilities.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Sunny .. Twisty Pyro,,

It does not hurt , but I cracked a nice hunk of it off while eating those sourdough pretzel nuggets .. I'll prob need a crown .. Its in the front of my mouth too so in order to remain ""PRETTY"" It must be fixed PRONTO


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Blah I gotta go to the dentist this morning ... I cracked a tooth a few days ago


Root Canal?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Root Canal?


Im sure that will be part of the fix .. I hate sitting in that chair .. ,, 

But I do like to look pretty


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im sure that will be part of the fix .. I hate sitting in that chair .. ,,
> 
> But I do like to look pretty


Ask your dentist "is a root canal the best fix"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Root canals almost always fracture. More bills later.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ask your dentist "is a root canal the best fix"



If I get a crown a root canal is part of it .. I dont have dental Insurance so Im thinking this is going to be a thousand dollar hit ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

There may be other options.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea I know ..At 9:30 am I'll find them out .. Getting baked now for a 1/2 hr , then getting a shower and off to town.. @9:40am Everyone spark a bowl for me ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

Vette if you broke a good amount off you will have to go for several visits. This will allow you to pay in payments. My guess is today you will get an exam and xray only. If they have time and you have money they may go ahead and do the post/core and build up, which will run you around $200.00 they will do this if you DON'T need a root canal. If you need everything it will run you around $1600.00. But, since it is a front tooth your general dentist will be able to do the root canal(no referral to a endodontist) If a root canal is needed you will have to go for 4 to 6 visits each spanning 2 weeks apart. It is when it is the back teeth that all the $$$$ and problems usually occur....good luck and good for you for getting it fixed!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks .... I have the money , whatever needs to be done and keep me looking pretty I'll do .. Im sure that whatever they do will take a few visits .. I dont like the payment plan thing .. I pay as we go along , Today is a consult and an xray.. Its costing me $52.00 ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Cold here too, I consider any sleep good. The pin in my ankle is not helping sleep wise but feels better than yesterday. I pretty much wait for spring like a groundhog.


*That sucks about the ankle.. plus you can never seem to find a good position to sleep..*



korvette1977 said:


> Blah I gotta go to the dentist this morning ... I cracked a tooth a few days ago





Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> I am not baking today, I have too much to do. BUT, it is STILL a GREAT day!!!!!?






korvette1977 said:


> Yea I know ..At 9:30 am I'll find them out .. Getting baked now for a 1/2 hr , then getting a shower and off to town.. @9:40am Everyone spark a bowl for me ..


*I hate dentists.. when I had my bike accident I cracked almost every tooth..and have had dental problems since.. thank god my dentist has all the new toys.. the syringe is gone and he uses this thing about the size of a straw, and its pumped automatically...little mini point you don't even feel going in and no pushing..he just steps on a pedal... I hope you don't get skinned too badly.... They do know how to charge.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate those roof of the mouth shots that ""pinch". Like hell they pinch.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Off to shower .. Talk to you guys later ,, have a great Day ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

"This is gonna pinch a little"


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Off to shower .. Talk to you guys later ,, have a great Day ..


*Good luck......... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

After anesthesia, I feel like someone beat the hell outta my backside....Any one else have this happen?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> After anesthesia, I feel like someone beat the hell outta my backside....Any one else have this happen?


If I get a lower injection I will hurt for a week afterwards, it feels like my whole jaw was broken. With upper injections, they are easier, except the roof of the mouth shot! They do PINCH. When they do your lower they are numbing the whole side of your lower jaw, it is called a mandibular block. The upper (maxilla) does not have nerves that run that way, it is local. Either way, I take the nitrous and go for a ride.

You will be fine Vette, it will be easy....Your dentist is priced great too! A consult and an xray here would run you $100.00. Go gettem' done!! You will look prettier than you already do!

Morning Twisty and Pyro!! Where the heck is Miss?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh a boiling hot shower just always makes me feel good .. 

I feel pretty, oh so pretty .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

Miss is late, but she's here now. I didn't wanna get out of bed today.  

It's Sunny's day !!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning Miss :rise and shine"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm up, not baking though, damn drought shit, I hope I can get some tonight. Gggrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 8, 2009)

I live a sheltered life with constant killer bud..lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm up, not baking though, damn drought shit, I hope I can get some tonight. Gggrrrrrrrrrrr........


*Morning miss... I just used the last of my care package (thanks again dude)........ damn shame.. I'm spoiled... cack guy moved away and I've more or less come to the realization that that may be a good thing... I'd front a bunch then pay at start of month and usually get crap, unless I hook up with CannaSeur.. so I was fronting and buying crap..now I'll have to be a bit more fussy... Waaaaaa !!!  I hate obstacles...... AND COLD ASS WEATHER..*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 9, 2009)

Ooooooooooh bumboklaaaaaaatt....oooooooooh raaaassklattt........

mornin buzz...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish my grow would hurry up and be ready. My girl in flower is taking her sweet ass time. Come on bitch, lets go, go, go........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

I have over estimated my seed viability and been a little short but never out.


----------



## MuaySmoke (Jan 9, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> Ooooooooooh bumboklaaaaaaatt....oooooooooh raaaassklattt........
> 
> mornin buzz...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Wha de rass u ah tak bout!?

I love that song. I haven't heard that since I was living with my parents going through my Dad's old LP's. 

I'm sitting here drinking my coffee just took my first toke of the day and read that. Good times.

I need one more hoot now to put me over.

Wake'n'Bake the only way to start the day.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wish my grow would hurry up and be ready. My girl in flower is taking her sweet ass time. Come on bitch, lets go, go, go........


Misshestermoffit: She knows, She knows! She suspects us!
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: What's it saying, my Pot, my love? Is Misshestermoffit losing her nerve?
Misshestermoffit: No! Not! Never! Misshestermoffit hates nasty budses! Misshestermoffit wants to see them... dead!
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: And we will. Misshestermoffit did it once, she can do it again.
Misshestermoffit: It's ours! Ours! [Panicking suddenly] We must get the Pot, we must get it back!
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: Patience! patience, my love. First we must lead them to her.
Misshestermoffit: We lead them to the bright lights.
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: Yes, the lights, and then?
Misshestermoffit: Up, up, up to the light we go until we come to... the scissors!
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: And when they go snip, there's no turning backs out. She's always stoned, she always needs to smoke. She must blaze, all She gets is filthy regs.
Misshestermoffit: And they doesn't taste very nice, does they, Precious?
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: No, not very nice at all, my love. She hungers for sweeter nugs. Tasty nugs. And when She throws away the empty sticks and the stems, we will need to wait for it to dry!..and then...
Misshestermoffit: And then I take it for meeee!
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: For us.
Misshestermoffit: Yes, we, we meant for us.
Misshestermoffit's inner voice: The Pot will be ours once the nugs are dry..


<3  (that'd be me if i was waiting on homegrown to finish anyways)


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 9, 2009)

MuaySmoke said:


> Wha de rass u ah tak bout!?
> 
> I love that song. I haven't heard that since I was living with my parents going through my Dad's old LP's.
> 
> ...



hehe song is deehee-ee-eeeeeeecent!

takin a kief rip for you muaysmoke eace:


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL Dude, funny shit.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wish my grow would hurry up and be ready. My girl in flower is taking her sweet ass time. Come on bitch, lets go, go, go........


*I just started my 1st inside plants on 12/12... So I'll be doing that grow you B..thing for a while yet.... I'm really looking forward to this summer..what with better lights and knowledge for starting.. Just hope the weather isn't grim like last spring.. I was a month late... Someone needs to come up with a Chia Pot  strain that grows in a week or so...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate this avatar.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I know ..At 9:30 am I'll find them out .. Getting baked now for a 1/2 hr , then getting a shower and off to town.. @9:40am Everyone spark a bowl for me ..


It is almost 9;30 somewhere.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

This avatar is called the bush bounce.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This avatar is called the bush bounce.


*I just repped it..*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 9, 2009)

Good Morning RIU.
I hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh 

All better ,, an hr in the chair, and $181.00 later and I have a NEW TOOTH.. 

I am Pretty again....


Can you see the gleem when I smile ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Had that SQL error again. Logged on with
Debain


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

I snuck in through the arcade


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Holy shit this is rough. I logged on through a proxy in kubuntu. Is this typical due to web site construction.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

So the debain says this is a Java prob....but SQL is something microsoft is screwing with.
Data collection?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Hellooooo. Is any one alive....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

nope we all stoned


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hellooooo. Is any one alive....












We are all Lost ,,, But we are making good time


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a trip.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

sucked into a worm hole?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

The server needs to re _boot


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Vette what did they do? You just needed a filling? If so, good for you! No post/core, crown!! Good for you! Saves you a load of visits back and forth!

This is the first time I have been able to log back on here in hours.....frustration at its finest.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Had that SQL error again. Logged on with
> Debain





korvette1977 said:


> I snuck in through the arcade


*What fucking arcade... *



diemdepyro said:


> The server needs to re _boot


*FUCK .. what a sack of shit..does anyone really work here or is it all bots.. I get tired of chasing around at other sites(that always work) to find people. found tips..or he found me.. In case of no service here, I'm at skunkskool, canna cabana and grass city....

Ya ya.. ban me..
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea it is getting annoying, i have to use the new posts URL thing to get on the site when it does that, its probably that stupid new skin they have


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1891873]Yea it is getting annoying, i have to use the new posts URL thing to get on the site when it does that, its probably that stupid new skin they have[/QUOTE]
*I get that shit happens..but every day...??? thats at least three times this week the SQL thing..then clocks..slow page, dupl. post, timed out,...etc... &^&*%*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I get that shit happens..but every day...??? thats at least three times this week the SQL thing..then clocks..slow page, dupl. post, timed out,...etc... &^&*%*


I am with you Twisty....shit happens, but, everyday???? Makes no sense. Plus, the time warp thing....and the search function....this has been going on for weeks.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

Heya RIU peeps, lets kick this weekend off to a great start! Fire it up


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya RIU peeps, lets kick this weekend off to a great start! Fire it up


Hey Chiceh!! I am hanging out here today until I leave for the airport to get my HUSBAND!!!!!!! I haven't seen him in a year. I am EXCITED!! I am firing it up with you!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Chiceh!! I am hanging out here today until I leave for the airport to get my HUSBAND!!!!!!! I haven't seen him in a year. I am EXCITED!! I am firing it up with you!



A year! damn Sunny. I guess I don't know this story. Is he in the military?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> A year! damn Sunny. I guess I don't know this story. Is he in the military?


Yes, he is in the Army and he is stationed in Germany. He just got done his Afghanistan tour and he is coming home for 30 days...I am very happy to say the least.

I am running to the store for dish detergent, I will be back in a few minutes.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya RIU peeps, lets kick this weekend off to a great start! Fire it up


*Good frosty day to you Chiceh....... ain't that the shits out there..*



Sunnysideup said:


> I am with you Twisty....shit happens, but, everyday???? Makes no sense. Plus, the time warp thing....and the search function....this has been going on for weeks.



*Damn it... I'm limiting myself to 1 rant per day.... too old for all the crap... Speaking of rant..WTF are you still here for..??*



Sunnysideup said:


> Yes, he is in the Army and he is stationed in Germany. He just got done his Afghanistan tour and he is coming home for 30 days...I am very happy to say the least.
> I am running to the store for dish detergent, I will be back in a few minutes.


*I bet Sunnys washed everything  twice..... in the kitchen I meant...... yeah thats the ticket...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yes, he is in the Army and he is stationed in Germany. He just got done his Afghanistan tour and he is coming home for 30 days...I am very happy to say the least.
> 
> I am running to the store for dish detergent, I will be back in a few minutes.


I am not even going to ask what the dish soap is for, lol. Glad to hear he is coming home to you. 



Twistyman said:


> *Good frosty day to you Chiceh....... ain't that the shits out there..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Hope the java works,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes it is the new skin,Holy shit I thought my skills were poor.
Where is a.....Never mind?
Some joker replaced my avatar with a goat?
No thats my hero GWB he is giving me a stimulus from his package.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I am not even going to ask what the dish soap is for, lol. Glad to hear he is coming home to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> All better ,, an hr in the chair, and $181.00 later and I have a NEW TOOTH..
> 
> ...


*$181. is good for a broken tooth.........
*

*


* 
*

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *$181. is good for a broken tooth.........
> *
> 
> *
> ...


*That's cheap
You can't get in the chair here for 181$*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What fucking arcade... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the RIU arcade ,, Bookmark it .. 


https://www.rollitup.org/arcade.php


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya RIU peeps, lets kick this weekend off to a great start! Fire it up


*you mean...change the subject...lol*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> All better ,, an hr in the chair, and $181.00 later and I have a NEW TOOTH..
> 
> ...


*you have the whitest teeth I have ever come across...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you mean...change the subject...lol*



I mean, grab that bong and fire it up, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have the whitest teeth I have ever come across...*



LOL your Blind


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Every one bails when the server goes down. some get paranoid and never return. This SQL stuff could be fixed by an 8 year old.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I mean, grab that bong and fire it up, lol.


*your wish is my command...firing..............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Time for the new jar of kush.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL your Blind


*you should not make fun of blind people...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you should not make fun of blind people...*



I only laugh when they walk into traffic


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Here is the RIU arcade ,, Bookmark it ..
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/arcade.php


*Thanks.... so I can sometimes sneak in using that...*



tipsgnob said:


> *you mean...change the subject...lol*






Chiceh said:


> I mean, grab that bong and fire it up, lol.



.*......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

My doc gave me a handicap tag permit cause i am so stoned she thought I may get run over.
true story....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I only laugh when they walk into traffic


*when I was 100% blind my kids would move the furniture...they thought that was funny...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I was 100% blind my kids would move the furniture...they thought that was funny...*


*Thats how the old lady used to catch me sneaking in at night.. move something.. putz kicks it and dog barks..... BUSTED.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Times like those is when a Deaf dumb and Blind woman would work out perfect


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Times like those is when a Deaf dumb and Blind woman would work out perfect


*I usually was...
Deaf..from music..
Dumb from.... fuck off tips..I heard that.. from weed..
And blind drunk.. 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I usually was...*
> *Deaf..from music..*
> *Dumb from.... fuck off tips..I heard that.. from weed..*
> *And blind drunk.. *


*what?!?!?...I didn't say a thing....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link Vette, I was feeling really lost with no RIU ......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats how the old lady used to catch me sneaking in at night.. move something.. putz kicks it and dog barks..... BUSTED.. *


That is in the oldlady handbook they all know that. It may be woman instinct.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what?!?!?...I didn't say a thing....*


*But you......* *it...... *
*

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

That pig avatar was making me paranoid..er


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im Tony Montana ............................................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

This one just makes me smoke. Some "good shit". or was that a different movie?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

Weren't theyt smokin some doberman?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah i think it is doberman. he has a roll of papers.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a bigger bowl for the bong. I get too buzzed to fill it.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 9, 2009)

hey all...

sorry i'm a little late my father passed..but i wanted to wish you all a happy new year

peace


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

This avatar is freaking me out.
Who makes these things?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Korvetts new choppers...lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

You have too much time on your hands 


LOL


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

well....two legs one bad the other
broke by a retarded physical therapist(terrorist). Yeah I got time! Plus I am too lazy and stoned to get up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bummer sorry to hear it .. 

Get Well Soon ...............


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Really sounds worse. hell I have a great time....most satisfied. Guess it is the hellacious ganja....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> hey all...
> 
> sorry i'm a little late my father passed..but i wanted to wish you all a happy new year
> 
> peace


*Sorry for your loss... I hope the new year is better.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> hey all...
> 
> sorry i'm a little late my father passed..but i wanted to wish you all a happy new year
> 
> peace


yes I am sorry to hear that..Happy New year.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok been up for an Hour already .. Getting baked as I type this .. 

We are getting a snow storm anytime now ,, 12'' is expected . 

Good Morning Folks


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Mee too sleep eludes me.....again.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Still workin' on that jar of kush.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im working on some Hijack and hash................ Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

What is hijack hash?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hijack is a strain from Cali

Hash is ,, well .......... Hash


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

OIC. So the kush here made to hash is kush hash.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Gooood Morning Everyone!

What a beautiful day!!! I LOVE LIFE!!!!

Wake n Bake


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Gooood Morning Everyone!
> 
> What a beautiful day!!! I LOVE LIFE!!!!
> 
> Wake n Bake




Good Morning, it must have been a good night eh Sunny, lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Can I put my glass bong in the dishwasher? morning all....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, it must have been a good night eh Sunny, lol.


VERY nice night!! I feel, well, refreshed.
I am in such a good mood, the hubby is running, coffee is on and smells so good, and I am going to pull out the 'tootinator' my lil bong! Haven't used it in a long time and today it seems like it would be a good thing to do!

How area you this morning Chiceh? You still have snow?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Can I put my glass bong in the dishwasher? morning all....


I don't know, but, if you do make sure you don't have the 'heat dry' on. The heat may be too much. Why not just wash it in the sink?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

It has a bulbous bottom and is hard to clean. I put my acrylic bong in the dishwasher.....1 bong dead..


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Can I put my glass bong in the dishwasher? morning all....


Be careful, I only use SprayNine cleaner and warm water. 



Sunnysideup said:


> VERY nice night!! I feel, well, refreshed.
> I am in such a good mood, the hubby is running, coffee is on and smells so good, and I am going to pull out the 'tootinator' my lil bong! Haven't used it in a long time and today it seems like it would be a good thing to do!
> 
> How area you this morning Chiceh? You still have snow?



Yes we still have snow, it has been snowing the past 2 days.

I am glad to see you soo happy, fire it up, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It has a bulbous bottom and is hard to clean. I put my acrylic bong in the dishwasher.....1 bong dead..


Yeah, I did that with an acrylic bong too, I had the 'heat' setting on for the drying cycle and it melted......I use alcohol and salt, it really works good.
Oh, I like your avy.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Well at least the glass bong can be washed in iso....
Or that bottle of 100 proof southern comfort.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, that salt and ice thing works. Ty sunny I forgot.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Well at least the glass bong can be washed in iso....
> Or that bottle of 100 proof southern comfort.


Yup, and throw in a little salt and it has abrasive action going on! It should make it sparkle.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok been up for an Hour already .. Getting baked as I type this .. We are getting a snow storm anytime now ,, 12'' is expected .
> Good Morning Folks





diemdepyro said:


> Mee too sleep eludes me.....again.





Sunnysideup said:


> Gooood Morning Everyone!
> What a beautiful day!!! I LOVE LIFE!!!!
> Wake n Bake





Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, it must have been a good night eh Sunny, lol.


*G'day ladies...gents..... SUNNY...*




diemdepyro said:


> What is hijack hash?


*MMMmmm... !! Thats what it is....*



korvette1977 said:


> Hijack is a strain from Cali
> 
> Hash is ,, well .......... Hash


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning Twisty!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning Twisty. Fire it up.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Twisty, sleep elude you?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Twisty. Fire it up.


*.................  !*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twisty, sleep elude you?


*Getting up at 7:30 is a coma to me.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 9, 2009)

I was sleeping good till the pin.....
getting up to pee is a trip indeed
Forgot, I can't walk......Sore face from hitting the floor twice...
Funny though a sublime memory.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thats the problem with surgery pains..theres no pressure point you can squeeze its all INSIDE... One time I was waiting to go for 2nd hip job and 1 week before the appendix crapped out..had it taken out..10 days in hosp..get out..wait a week back in for hip. Funny thing was I got the same room & bed..the nurses were WTF... why you here again.. bummer was pain on two sides...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats the problem with surgery pains..theres no pressure point you can squeeze its all INSIDE... One time I was waiting to go for 2nd hip job and 1 week before the appendix crapped out..had it taken out..10 days in hosp..get out..wait a week back in for hip. Funny thing was I got the same room & bed..the nurses were WTF... why you here again.. bummer was pain on two sides...*


Wow...."gettin' old ain't for pussies"
some old dude.

I stand in awe of people in chronic pain. I am, and medically
not good overall.
Still people in chronic pain move on daily one foot in front of the other. Two bad hips would be most severe...Bad appendix? figure the odds of that? I would rather be in pain than peritonitis. Did you break a mirror ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW, I didn't expect to see Sunny on this morning. Sunny, if you're happy and you know it clap your hands    

GOod morning everyone


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Wow...."gettin' old ain't for pussies"
> some old dude.
> 
> I stand in awe of people in chronic pain. I am, and medically
> ...


*Pissed off the power that be I guess... who knows.. but as someone here I can't remember who, wisely said about getting old.. better to get old then be denied the privilege..*



misshestermoffitt said:


> WOW, I didn't expect to see Sunny on this morning. Sunny, if you're happy and you know it clap your hands
> 
> GOod morning everyone


*Morning miss.... Sunny had to come up for air.... Woot ....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

good morning all...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning all...


*Morning Smokey.....


Muffins.... done.
Macaroni salad.... done.
Move furniture and vacuum.... .... .... don't push..
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

morning twisty
hmm muffins...mac salad too...

Im still laying in bed...plants need water, belly needs food. all i can do is smoke bowl after bowl. hopefully the appetite will go away.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Smokey, you're supposed to get out of bed for wake and bake, silly !


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

i keep the bong next to my bed...i try to pass back out in the morning. 6am is too early.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2009)

What's up all? Still baking here, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Well pass that thing over here, I've been our for days. Arrrgh. it's always "tomorrow" when tomorrow comes it's "tomorrow" fucking worthless marijuana laws.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah I got tired of waiting for my "guy" so I became the "guy"


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Smokey, you're supposed to get out of bed for wake and bake, silly !


well his name is smokey so he may be excused!

mornin
i love saturday and sunday wake & bakes you can be lazy if ya want, but im smokin sativa and its very uppy


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

My guy is cool...


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

hey smokey you a bass guy? it looks like a bass in your avitar


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just went to the supermarket before the foot of snow falls .. , You know to get the goodies at home we all love while being snowbound... Well I think everyone else was thinking the same thing ,, The store was a madhouse 

Just got done making China and the kids breakfast ( Sausage egg & cheese On english muffins ) .. Now Im gonna get stoned . Cheers


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

yessir..that my musicman stingray5...I love that bass...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

make enough for me vette?? Im hungry yo!


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

i love 5 string i got a warwick 5 last year and im in love what kind of music you play


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> make enough for me vette?? Im hungry yo!



Come on over .. .. I'll hook ya up.. Bring a lighter I'll smoke ya out too.. . We can watch the snow fall , Then go skitching


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> morning twisty
> hmm muffins...mac salad too...
> Im still laying in bed...plants need water, belly needs food. all i can do is smoke bowl after bowl. hopefully the appetite will go away.


*You're supposed to STOP smoking to get rid of appetite...*



Chiceh said:


> What's up all? Still baking here, lol.


*Muffin baking.... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> Well pass that thing over here, I've been our for days. Arrrgh. it's always "tomorrow" when tomorrow comes it's "tomorrow" fucking worthless marijuana laws.


 *Me too...!!! *



korvette1977 said:


> My guy is cool...


*That you are......*


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

i almost got a musicman bass when i went to get my bass i said im gonna get whatever sounds best, and i got the warwick but i thought the musicman was the only other bass in the store that had a great GROWL.


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 10, 2009)

i wake and baked this morning , then went out and shoveled fucking snow.....huhhh....and to think...its only just begun....lol...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

overfiend said:


> i love 5 string i got a warwick 5 last year and im in love what kind of music you play


Im a funk guy..I play in a rock n roll band, but I throw down a lot of funk and pop. I also play in a cover band. trying to start a lil electronic group..I want a chick singer for that one tho.

what do you play?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

captain792000 said:


> i wake and baked this morning , then went out and shoveled fucking snow.....huhhh....and to think...its only just begun....lol...


*Ours stopped yesterday.. now its as cold as a witches tit....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Im a funk guy..I play in a rock n roll band, but I throw down a lot of funk and pop. I also play in a cover band. trying to start a lil electronic group..I want a chick singer for that one tho.
> 
> what do you play?


*It's a good thing..we had two girls at one point..I loved the opposing octaves in Dead flowers..etc..one high/low... plus being a drummer I get a good butt view.....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

overfiend said:


> i almost got a musicman bass when i went to get my bass i said im gonna get whatever sounds best, and i got the warwick but i thought the musicman was the only other bass in the store that had a great GROWL.


Ive played everything and the MM gives me what i want..warwick was my dream..I just didnt have the cash!! Im glad I got the MM tho.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ours stopped yesterday.. now its as cold as a witches tit....*


damn she must have some #2 pencil eraser nipples!!


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ours stopped yesterday.. now its as cold as a witches tit....*


your lucky......were getting like a foot here in Pa. i just shoveled the sidewalks an hour ago and their covered already....I dont mind as long as im baked while doing it....lol....takes the edge off....lol...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It's a good thing..we had two girls at one point..I loved the opposing octaves in Dead flowers..etc..one high/low... plus being a drummer I get a good butt view.....*


o you gotta luv the butt view...how many times you drop your sticks?? lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o you gotta luv the butt view...how many times you drop your sticks?? lol


*Lots..but the worst is when you're straining to get a peek and you crack yourself in the mouth with the stick....*


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

hey smokey

i love funk old motown had some of the craziest bass guys i play in a metal band now its fun and a great means of release after working my ass off all week.
i probably wouldnt have gotten the warwick but my girl kicked in HALF and my jaw dropped she said this is the one you really want. she tells the guy we'll take it


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

overfiend said:


> hey smokey
> 
> i love funk old motown had some of the craziest bass guys i play in a metal band now its fun and a great means of release after working my ass off all week.
> i probably wouldnt have gotten the warwick but my girl kicked in HALF and my jaw dropped she said this is the one you really want. she tells the guy we'll take it


you got yourself a keeper buddy! I played in a metal band too..that shit is fun!!! get to run around on stage and kick shit over.

we were the scurvy shyster bastards....ARRRRR!!!!

lol


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

hey twisty you play drums?
who else plays an instrument or is a musician in here?


----------



## natas wobble dog (Jan 10, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/FIREdevil.gif


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

you register for that natas??? 

pack a bowl homie and pull up a chair


----------



## skiskate (Jan 10, 2009)

Im packing the bowl and am still in bed, gotta run to the bank later and then start packing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

overfiend said:


> hey twisty you play drums?
> who else plays an instrument or is a musician in here?



Retired Drummer here ... 

I play a mean Air Guitar ...

I can be the tour Manager .....


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

i think if i diddnt play bass i would have tried drums im always amazed at the energy of drummers and of course the coordination


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

i play drums as well..it helps the bass playing believe it or not..especially slap.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

The drummer and the bass player are the beat keepers ,, they are the backbone of a band


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

overfiend said:


> hey twisty you play drums?
> who else plays an instrument or is a musician in here?


*Drummer for 42 years............ Nothing better then getting some frosties, bag o weed and a place to work on new stuff.. I was lucky that my parents said you smoke your pot and play here in basement.. I don't want the cops dragging your ass home... they put up with 3-5 nights a week from 18 - 32..
I had a real BIG coke problem in the middle 80's.(pin), and the music is what made me stop.. I owe my life to drumming... it was the only thing in the world that had more power over me, but I did sell my 13 piece Tama Imperial star kit with 15 paiste cymbals. ($6,000), for $500. Oh well....
*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The drummer and the bass player are the beat keepers ,, they are the backbone of a band


and they get all the booty


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> * but I did sell my 13 piece Tama Imperial star kit with 15 paiste cymbals. ($6,000), for $500. Oh well....
> *


o man....you broke the first rule!!! never sell your shit!!! I think I would go homeless and shirtless before Id let my mm go. Id give my garden away before Id let her go.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The drummer and the bass player are the beat keepers ,, they are the backbone of a band


*Its hard to find a bassman that like to follow the rolls/progressions...just like finding a good walking bass player..like the slap stuff..etc is great but like a pedal freak..too much sucks... We had a guitar guy for a while that thought a lead through Hey Jude was good..one of those always feeding back players... I'd throw sticks at him....*


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i usually keep equipment till it dies, and i use it heavily.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o man....you broke the first rule!!! never sell your shit!!! I think I would go homeless and shirtless before Id let my mm go. Id give my garden away before Id let her go.


*You know that guilty feeling of dread you get... I had it for a week..physically ill with selling them.. Oh I hit bottom hard..but you can't find up till you find bottom... it be grim, I'll tell you... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its hard to find a bassman that like to follow the rolls/progressions...just like finding a good walking bass player..like the slap stuff..etc is great but like a pedal freak..too much sucks... We had a guitar guy for a while that thought a lead through Hey Jude was good..one of those always feeding back players... I'd throw sticks at him....*


i get annoyed at too much slap...my buddy slaps the shit outta his bass...sounds cool sometimes, but other times I just wanna slap him


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i get annoyed at too much slap...my buddy slaps the shit outta his bass...sounds cool sometimes, but other times I just wanna slap him


*Too much anything sucks.... One of the best guitarists that I ever played with hardly seemed to play... he'd fill in spots that just sounded soooo right, then he'd lean on his guitar and watch other guys and add something... Had a nice Les Paul 57 gold top... damn thing weighs about 30LBS... 

Over.. I did only sell my shit..which was hard..we'd practice at my place so I had a 1500W PA...100W beige series Fender Concert amp...Mesa Boogie... Crown power amps... and an Ampeg bass amp...wasn't mine, thank god ....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

So are you guys starting a RIU band?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You know that guilty feeling of dread you get... I had it for a week..physically ill with selling them.. Oh I hit bottom hard..but you can't find up till you find bottom... it be grim, I'll tell you... *


I hope youre saving your loons for a new set!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So are you guys starting a RIU band?


*Thats been talked about before..Like this July vette is going to Niagra Falls..that about 45 min. from some of the guys I played with in a band years ago..I went there last summer for a get together..they're fully equiped....I'd like to time it to get together with some of us... jimmyspaz and lacy who play, live near there.. weezer (not sure if plays) had some interest too... would be a scream... hell we'd have about 50,000 member fan club already....  we could hope..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I hope youre saving your loons for a new set!


*Been using this Yamaha kit.. hard to see..


*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

yamaha makes a mean kit man...all of their shit is tight..

smaller drums circumference right?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yamaha makes a mean kit man...all of their shit is tight..
> 
> smaller drums circumference right?


*They do make excellent hardware.. I've not had to tighten anything in months.. even the damn high hat..most drummers are always fucking with that.. Although the Tama kit had these massive concert toms above the floor tom.. they were 22- 24" ..the boom that held them at a 45 degree angle weighed about 25LB.*




*This is the same kit minus all the cymbals and smaller concert toms..*


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

someone just knocked at my door and i went to answer. it was 2 jahova witnesses. i dont mind them but i kept them outside the door while they talked (my house Reeeeks of weed) im a sucker when it comes to shit like these guys and get trapped but i was really thinkin "go away"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

i wouldnt know what to do with all that!! my kit has a bass drum rack1, floor tom hh, 2 cymbals and a cowbell...gotta have a cowbell

i also have a roland vtour6


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Why didn't you just say "go away"? Sometimes I swing the door open so they can see me seeing them, then I slam it shut in their face. Rude, yes, but I've told them and told them to go away and they just don't get it. They come by about once every 6 weeks.




overfiend said:


> someone just knocked at my door and i went to answer. it was 2 jahova witnesses. i dont mind them but i kept them outside the door while they talked (my house Reeeeks of weed) im a sucker when it comes to shit like these guys and get trapped but i was really thinkin "go away"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

overfiend said:


> someone just knocked at my door and i went to answer. it was 2 jahova witnesses. i dont mind them but i kept them outside the door while they talked (my house Reeeeks of weed) im a sucker when it comes to shit like these guys and get trapped but i was really thinkin "go away"


I love fuckin with those people...


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

i hope they dont come back. last year i was in my backyard "garden" and 2 jahova ladies come walking up to me. i just kinda walked away from the weed to another part of the property


----------



## overfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I love fuckin with those people...


i should have sent them next door to visit my 16 yr. old cousin not to f**k with them but to see the look on my cousins face.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

Attention K-Mart Shoppers ,,, We Have BLUE LIGHT special happening right now in healthcare....Buy one get one free of our store brand Magnum Latex Condoms ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i wouldnt know what to do with all that!! my kit has a bass drum rack1, floor tom hh, 2 cymbals and a cowbell...gotta have a cowbell
> 
> i also have a roland vtour6


*LOL.. cowbells I always have... can't do Hair of the dog w/out one.... I'm looking in the future to get a small Roland kit for in my apt.. thats what I used in Ontario last summer.. they (Roland) are quite good..I was impressed with the action...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why didn't you just say "go away"? Sometimes I swing the door open so they can see me seeing them, then I slam it shut in their face. Rude, yes, but I've told them and told them to go away and they just don't get it. They come by about once every 6 weeks.


I tell the JW's to hold on a minute. Then I go out back and turn the lawn sprinklers. Soaking wet JW's still there......
that is when I slam the door!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I tell the JW's to hold on a minute. Then I go out back and turn the lawn sprinklers. Soaking wet JW's still there......
> that is when I slam the door!



**Twisty moves away from diemdepyro... in case JW is real religion..don't want lightning strike to hit him..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> **Twisty moves away from diemdepyro... in case JW is real religion..don't want lightning strike to hit him..*


If it was real god would tell them to wear rain gear.....
I am not stupid I had my son try it first..lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> If it was real god would tell them to wear rain gear.....
> I am not stupid I had my son try it first..lol


*I don't believe.. maybe thats why "whoever" treats me like I killed his dog.......*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 10, 2009)

MOre cowbell?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 10, 2009)

I check the windows before answering the door. If the JW's are there I strip down really fast and answer the door completely naked. They try REALLY hard to keep cool while doing their spiel, if they keep going I start fondling myself until they freak and run.

-RT76


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

5:22 am Time to smoke a bowl...................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 10, 2009)

Catch up Korvette......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll try my best


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Good morning wake and bake  

How is everyone today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was Stoned ,, and now all the kids woke up and ruined it .........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 10, 2009)

Stoned and sedated.
ANd you MISS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

They don't like to stay in bed on weekends?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no they are 6-7 and 8.. They are fully charged ,, I tried explaining that they should take a nap till bedtime ,But they refused


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 10, 2009)

Morning all....I am up, and, I feel like crap. BAD stomach ache, ugh.
I feel so bad I am not even going to bake....now, that's bad. It is still a beautiful day, so I am happy! 
I am going to start a new grow today, I was going to stop for a lil bit, but, fuck it....I am pulling my light system back out and starting 10 seedlings...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 5:22 am Time to smoke a bowl...................................





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bake
> 
> How is everyone today?





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all....I am up, and, I feel like crap. BAD stomach ache, ugh.
> I feel so bad I am not even going to bake....now, that's bad. It is still a beautiful day, so I am happy!
> I am going to start a new grow today, I was going to stop for a lil bit, but, fuck it....I am pulling my light system back out and starting 10 seedlings...


*Happy sunday all...except you Aussie's..happy tuesday..?? Where are they anyway..hope they found a place..... 
SUNNY..!! Pregnant.. That was fast..........
Wow... what a weird dream...a guy gets out of a car with a rifle, and walks to a field near me..I just peek out of a curtain and the fuck sees me and opens up on me.... hit 5 times...... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Sunny, how's things in the love nest? 

I just put 2 soaked seeds into soil myself just now.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

*I'm starting to freak a bit... my babies are getting too big....no stretching, just big and bushy... and I've got about 7-8 weeks more... I'll be living in the hallway and the plants in my apt. at this rate.. Woot woot....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, how's things in the love nest?
> 
> I just put 2 soaked seeds into soil myself just now.


Hey Miss! Things are good over here. Rick is out doing his morning run and slipped right back into normalcy around here, it is great. I will tell you this, I was shocked to see him....He always had a 6 pack, but, now he has a 12 pack! I need to start running with him!
I am toying with what I am going to plant right now. I pulled out all my seeds and I am deciding. I like my indicas, so it will more than likely be indica.



Twistyman said:


> *I'm starting to freak a bit... my babies are getting too big....no stretching, just big and bushy... and I've got about 7-8 weeks more... I'll be living in the hallway and the plants in my apt. at this rate.. Woot woot....*


Well Twisty that is a great problem to have! But, I know what you mean...they spurt and go crazy and you run out of room, this is why I topped my last grow. Not sure if I will do it again though, I feel like I lost quantity but I was able to handle how bushy they got at the end.

Oh, NOT pregnant!! If I were, I would be the richest woman in the world since I don't have any insides left!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad things are going nice and happy for you Sunny. A 12 pack eh? Can a bitch get a photo of that please?  

Mullet (daughters friend-boy) found 2 precious seeds in his Master Kush so he gave them to me, woo hoo, that's what I planted this morning. That was some sweet tasting bud. 

Twisty, are you trying any LST or supercropping or just letting them run?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad things are going nice and happy for you Sunny. A 12 pack eh? Can a bitch get a photo of that please?
> 
> Mullet (daughters friend-boy) found 2 precious seeds in his Master Kush so he gave them to me, woo hoo, that's what I planted this morning. That was some sweet tasting bud.
> 
> Twisty, are you trying any LST or supercropping or just letting them run?


LOL Miss! He knows better to let me take a pic of him like that. The last time I did that I was going to submit it to this contest that was going on for the 'Most endowed Man'...Well,he got so pissed over that one he didn't talk to me for a week! Now when I grab a camera the first thing he does is make sure he is fully clothed! He does not trust me! And, this happened 5+ years ago! I still say that would of been the easiest grand to win!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I believe you, my hubby has one of those "donut" tires around his waist. He works in construction, but with winters being slow he is a bit chubby, but that's ok, I'm not as thin as I used to be either.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well I believe you, my hubby has one of those "donut" tires around his waist. He works in construction, but with winters being slow he is a bit chubby, but that's ok, I'm not as thin as I used to be either.


Rick sort of makes me sick with the body thing going on. He doesn't realize how lucky he is, I have to work and work to keep it off and he does nothing but run. He can eat, drink and do whatever he wants, and NEVER gains an ounce. Sometimes I have to buy him protein drinks so that he can keep the weight on, he is blessed with being thin. This is something he got from his Dad, pretty much the only thing he got from his Dad....
Personally, I like a man with a little extra weight! But, that will never happen over here. He is just one of those people with a high metabolism. Lucky him.

I am pulling out my tootinator again today, it may soothe my belly.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

fire it up


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> fire it up



Yes Missy, Fire that up, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

aye, aye, captain ....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> aye, aye, captain ....



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Are you ready kids?[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kids:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aye-aye Captain.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I can't hear you...[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kids:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aye-Aye Captain!![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oh! Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kids:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SpongeBob SquarePants![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Absorbent and yellow and porous is he![/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kids:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SpongeBob SquarePants![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If nautical nonsense be something you wish...[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kids:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SpongeBob SquarePants![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kids:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SpongeBob SquarePants![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ready?[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]EveryBody: [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SpongeBob SquarePants! SpongeBob SquarePants! SpongeBob SquarePants![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Captain:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SpongeBob.... SquarePants! Haha.[/FONT]

I don't know you made me think of this, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiceh you are so funny,


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh you are so funny,



Hahaha Thanks, keeps me young, lol. 
Today is the day I am actualy going to start my new room. Just as soon as I get a nice buzz on, lol. See thats the problem. I have it all planned out, all the stuff to do it, then just get high and it never gets done, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Girl, I thought you got that thing built last weekend.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 11, 2009)

Mornin hester! Mornin all!


anyone else gotta shovel snow today?

/sigh


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Girl, I thought you got that thing built last weekend.


I did the plans and got all the stuff, lol



DudeLebowski said:


> Mornin hester! Mornin all!
> 
> 
> anyone else gotta shovel snow today?
> ...



SSSShhhhh don't remind me. A freakin plow woke me up at 5 am today. Like does a school really need to be plowed that early on a Sunday? Wth?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a flake of snow for miles, just cold and bare around here.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

Being screwed up my plants are suffering. Couple had dried up(i plant extras). I can't stay on my feet long enough to "get 'er done".
I have some morphine somewhere........120 mg whoppers.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just made the kids pancakes and China got Banana Pancakes ... Packing a bowl...



LETS GO GIANTS ......................


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

i was gonna get up and build a room, then i got high....


morning all...harvested yesterday! its a good feeling to not have to think "okay, ive got this much to last me this long..."


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Whhoo Hooo Party at Wil's Bring bong and lighter


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i was gonna get up and build a room, then i got high....
> 
> 
> Aaaahhhh shut up!, lol
> ...



Fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Hubby is so happy, Karate Kid marathon on today, I guess I'm spending the day on the computer..........


Slik is within driving distance for me, be there in 3 hours


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i was gonna get up and build a room, then i got high....
> 
> 
> morning all...harvested yesterday! its a good feeling to not have to think "okay, ive got this much to last me this long..."


That is one less thing to worry about. I do not like to run out of weed. I just got the cure finished from a dec harvest.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I did the plans and got all the stuff, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SSSSSSCRRRRRRAAAAAAAPE all up and down my road..i live next to a school aswell, and they just dont know when to quit! haha

anyways its still really light and fluffy out there right now (the snow that is), so im gunna shovel before it gets packed down to tight.

ive just been shoveling one thing at a time, coming in for a shot of whiskey to keep the insides warm, and smokin a jay when i go back out. i love not having real plans for the day.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby is so happy, Karate Kid marathon on today, I guess I'm spending the day on the computer..........



Wax on, Wax off, lmao


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

c'mon over...i got papers....but my household is without a bong so somebodys gonna have to bring thiers.

i got the pix uploaded, im gonna go put 'em in the jernal now...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

woo hooo! I found my remote, 30 screens, and my left shoe...
My luck is changing!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

got a bong, got a bing,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

I am thinking going exclusive on canna budder. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well Twisty that is a great problem to have! But, I know what you mean...they spurt and go crazy and you run out of room, this is why I topped my last grow. Not sure if I will do it again though, I feel like I lost quantity but I was able to handle how bushy they got at the end.
> Oh, NOT pregnant!! If I were, I would be the richest woman in the world since I don't have any insides left!


*Screw insides...opps..! Sorry... figuratively, not literally ... Outsides look marvelous...... 

*Run twisty... hubby with gun and training.. maybe my dream wasn't one.... 
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, are you trying any LST or supercropping or just letting them run?


*I topped one, but it's only an inch or so shorter..LST may be my only option... but I've a real small space so I have to wait till I get HPS in then start tying shit.. hard in a 22 x 20" area.... can't wait till outside grow is up...*



Sunnysideup said:


> LOL Miss! He knows better to let me take a pic of him like that. The last time I did that I was going to submit it to this contest that was going on for the 'Most endowed Man'...Well,he got so pissed over that one he didn't talk to me for a week! Now when I grab a camera the first thing he does is make sure he is fully clothed! He does not trust me! And, this happened 5+ years ago! I still say that would of been the easiest grand to win!


*Is that his elbow in your av..?*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Well I believe you, my hubby has one of those "donut" tires around his waist. He works in construction, but with winters being slow he is a bit chubby, but that's ok, I'm not as thin as I used to be either.


*Subject change...... So what about that weather.....*



Chiceh said:


> Yes Missy, Fire that up, lol.


*Morning M'lady......*



Chiceh said:


> Hahaha Thanks, keeps me young, lol.
> Today is the day I am actualy going to start my new room. Just as soon as I get a nice buzz on, lol. See thats the problem. I have it all planned out, all the stuff to do it, then just get high and it never gets done, lol.


*Gee, never had that happen..... yeah right... my past few months have been on a "later" trend....*



DudeLebowski said:


> Mornin hester! Mornin all!
> anyone else gotta shovel snow today?
> /sigh


* Hi..... No.... but kitty litter needs changing....*



korvette1977 said:


> Whhoo Hooo Party at Wil's Bring bong and lighter


*I need a map...........*



Chiceh said:


> Wax on, Wax off, lmao


*Patience pothopper.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

When you top do you turn the top into a clone? 

I have one that 2 more nodes and the top is coming off and turning into a whole new plant. Once the clone gets going good, I put the mom in flower.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

hehe, i guess im a butcher...i top my plants the day i decide there in veg and not clones any more, then a week later, and a week later. but i end up with this - 







one plant...actually the one i just harvested!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

That is a nice looking plant Slik,    and look at all those huge tops. Excellent work my friend.......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

i just finished gettin the harvest pics in my jernal, i got two heavy hangers full of great tops.

im actually just finiishing the first bowl barely dry enough to smoke....it nice.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

How long does yours take to stop having that hay smell? One of the plants I grew never did stop smelling like that. I want that bag appeal for mine..................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

2 more hours and the kids are gone ,, Im cleaning all my pipes , bowl's and bongs and packing everyone of them .. Then Im going to smoke them all 1 by 1


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

whats your height restriction miss? i have 5' of headroom for my plants but i only use just over 2'(3' w/light).

i like my ladies short and thick!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

*morning bakers.....anybody care for some fresh white widow?!?!?!?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Pass that over here Tips, I'd love some......



I don't like them to get too tall. I have them in a closet for flowering so they could probably go like 4 or more feet, but I like to stick them in when they get to about 2 feet or less. I don't want them too awfully huge. I just started growing last summer, so this is only like my third flower, (my second flower I killed off while fighting thrips).


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> When you top do you turn the top into a clone?
> I have one that 2 more nodes and the top is coming off and turning into a whole new plant. Once the clone gets going good, I put the mom in flower.


*I'd like to try cloning..especially with these beans (lacys Kahuna/mango).. theres shoots everywhere like I've never had before, but alas space is the problem.... I might try for a couple of my outside plants, they should be finished in march and weather permitting I could clone some and get them out in late april/early may..but I seem to be able to do no wrong with seeds.... woo hoo..*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

mine has to cure to lose the hay smell. its funny, when its on the plant and you touch it, it reeks. but when its cut, it smells like damn grass till its cured.

im very happy, when i took in the last harvest i knew without a doubt that it would not last until this harvest just like the one before it. but this one will last, and the next one is a double harvest, and the one after that...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

*on my last grow some got real tall and the main colas were ready to chop, but there were bunches of small buds at the bottom. I left the small buds and moved them closer to the light and let them to continue to grow. I ended up with even more bud...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

theres alot of bad feeling about the product, but i use humbolt countys bushmaster right before flower and it almost stops all vertical growth and if you get the dosage just right it can knock up to 2 wks off flower time. my plants only grow a couple inches higher in flower and finish in 7 1/2wks as opposed to 9wks. its strong shit, if yiou use the reccomended dose you will kill your shit. i use 1/4 strenght and get great results, a $50 bottle will last a personal grower a lifetime.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

How long is your normal cure time?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *on my last grow some got real tall and the main colas were ready to chop, but there were bunches of small buds at the bottom. I left the small buds and moved them closer to the light and let them to continue to grow. I ended up with even more bud...*


ive done that before and was very pleased with the results. right now i have just 2 or 3 branches left on the one i just cut besause i seeded them and i want to make sure theyre done.


----------



## RollaFatty (Jan 11, 2009)

ahhh wake and bake..time to somke some more : )


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How long is your normal cure time?


honestly, i usually start smoking when its dry out of necessity. but i call it cured after a week, call it cured better after two.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> honestly, i usually start smoking when its dry out of necessity. but i call it cured after a week, call it cured better after two.


i thought it took a up to 2 months...

and no...call it dried after a week, and just starting to cure starting week two...

edit:
Curing The Crop
Immediately after the harvest comes the cure. The reasons for curing and not just quick drying your crop are to make the herb sweet smelling and smokable. You want it mild not harsh and you want a good smell and flavor. *After all that work don't ruin it with a too quick cure. A good cure lasts for from 3 to 8 weeks* but good results can be had in two weeks or so.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually framed a wall, lol. Just a quick break so I can finish framing today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

16'' on center ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning J


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks dudelebowski, but i figured everyone here at wake n bake knows you dry before cure...i sure do.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

*it is always different for me, but I always smoke it as soon as it is dried. but, different types of weed and grow methods have different curing times. when I was using hydroponics, it seemed like it took for ever for them dry enough to smoke. *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thanks dudelebowski, but i figured everyone here at wake n bake knows you dry before cure...i sure do.


didnt mean to sound sarcastic/obnoxious....was just saying calling something cured after a week does NOT make it so.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I actually framed a wall, lol. Just a quick break so I can finish framing today.


*Chiceh on Homes....... *



korvette1977 said:


> 16'' on center ?


_*Doh !!!!!!! *_



SICC";1900740]:bigjoint: Morning J :D[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]G'day.....:leaf:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *it is always different for me, but I always smoke it as soon as it is dried. but, different types of weed and grow methods have different curing times. when I was using hydroponics, it seemed like it took for ever for them dry enough to smoke. *


*I raped some early... I cured a bit (1-2 weeks).. but honestly I think the little buds I dried for a day in my old monitor holes while online tasted the best... *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Chiceh on Homes....... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow i didnt think anyone else speed-dried on the monitor...its a great idea in my opinion, considering my computer room isnt exactly the brightest of rooms, and is temp controlled.. 

anyhow as for before i wasnt trying to preach about how you should cure, ive smoked quickdry stuff on more than one occassion..ive just found the best taste to come from stuff i jarr'd and "forgot about" after burping


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> wow i didnt think anyone else speed-dried on the monitor...its a great idea in my opinion, considering my computer room isnt exactly the brightest of rooms, and is temp controlled..
> 
> anyhow as for before i wasnt trying to preach about how you should cure, ive smoked quickdry stuff on more than one occassion..ive just found the best taste to come from stuff i jarr'd and "forgot about" after burping


*I hadn't planned on it either..I was all jammed up for room while trimming..you know different pot piles everywhere, and I just stuck them there.. next day I thought they'd be damp, but they were perfect... Amazing how good idea's are stumbled upon........ or fallen over..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiceh framed a wall  I'm jealous, I want to learn how to do that too !!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hadn't planned on it either..I was all jammed up for room while trimming..you know different pot piles everywhere, and I just stuck them there.. next day I thought they'd be damp, but they were perfect... Amazing how good idea's are stumbled upon........ or fallen over..*


*people try real hard to complicate this growing of the marijuana. I was reading a newb flowering thread the other day and this person was adding like 6 different things...big bloom, bloom buster, booger bloom...blah blah blah...and that shits gets expensive. I believe in the keep it simple stupid theory. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Sometimes less is more...........


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sometimes less is more...........


*exactly..........*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh framed a wall  I'm jealous, I want to learn how to do that too !!!



Yes I did, lol. I have to take the tool belt off to toke though, it gets in the way, lol. So now there is a framed wall and a door. Finding out my house is not so level, so good thing I have the shims, lol. Who knows when the drywall will get up, lol. Now I just have to repot my moms, water and call my work today done, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

You go girl, do you have one of those pink tool kits? I'm thinking about getting one. 

I used to have a tool box full of tools (crappy and leftovers from my husband, but they were mine) and my hubby gave them to our son without asking me.  Now I have to go thrashing through his tool box for shit, but it's his own fault.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *people try real hard to complicate this growing of the marijuana. I was reading a newb flowering thread the other day and this person was adding like 6 different things...big bloom, bloom buster, booger bloom...blah blah blah...and that shits gets expensive. I believe in the keep it simple stupid theory. *


*LOL.... my plants burnt.... ya think... I have all sorts of toys from algae to calcium, but I never mix them..if I do an additive I don't nute.. hell I only nute about once a week anyway... if baby's growing well I don't screw with it...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> You go girl, do you have one of those pink tool kits? I'm thinking about getting one.
> I used to have a tool box full of tools (crappy and leftovers from my husband, but they were mine) and my hubby gave them to our son without asking me.  Now I have to go thrashing through his tool box for shit, but it's his own fault.....


*Like Pinky on Holmes on Homes..with everything pink.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

Just awoke from a crazy drug soaked dream..... is bush still president? shit that was a nightmare..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> wow i didnt think anyone else speed-dried on the monitor...its a great idea in my opinion, considering my computer room isnt exactly the brightest of rooms, and is temp controlled..
> 
> anyhow as for before i wasnt trying to preach about how you should cure, ive smoked quickdry stuff on more than one occassion..ive just found the best taste to come from stuff i jarr'd and "forgot about" after burping


It has been humid this year I have had to change the cure method. Hell, I grow only sin bud and it really does not take much of a cure. I have a breeding project happening now and cull the plants down any way.
Any plant that gave up and died was not deserving to live in my pheno.

I vac seal the weed in widemouth jars and they last 1 year at least.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Made a 5 lb meatloaf , Got that fucker in the oven ,, Along with a 1/2 dozen potatoes , Going to make some gravy and heat up some green beans ........ 

Whats for dinner in your house ??????????????????


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 11, 2009)

What up people!! gotta love the AVN awards!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just Made a 5 lb meatloaf , Got that fucker in the oven ,, Along with a 1/2 dozen potatoes , Going to make some gravy and heat up some green beans ........
> 
> Whats for dinner in your house ??????????????????


*Love a good meatloaf.... plus it's another great sandwich food.... Funny I hated it as a kid.. but not now...*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> What up people!! gotta love the AVN awards!!


*????? what be that......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just Made a 5 lb meatloaf , Got that fucker in the oven ,, Along with a 1/2 dozen potatoes , Going to make some gravy and heat up some green beans ........
> 
> Whats for dinner in your house ??????????????????


*meatloaf, potato casserole and brocolli*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 11, 2009)

adult movie awards...

soooooo many pornstars in town...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just Made a 5 lb meatloaf , Got that fucker in the oven ,, Along with a 1/2 dozen potatoes , Going to make some gravy and heat up some green beans ........
> 
> Whats for dinner in your house ??????????????????



That sounds fantastic, I think I will make the same, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*I'm being slack.. toasted hot dogs and homemade fries.... had a good steak with garlic/onion mashed spuds yesterday.. cooking for 1 is a pain..either you make meals, and eat the same thing for days or end up freezing shit..... Still, should never complain about food, or what to do with it... for many its a seldom seen sight..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I have stew meat cooking for beef and noodles, with mashed taters, maybe some corn, we loves our corn around here.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have stew meat cooking for beef and noodles, with mashed taters, maybe some corn, we loves our corn around here.


*Stew, thats something I haven't had since the parents.. 13+ yrs.. Time to do one soon.... but holy crap... basic stewing beef got mighty pricey.. what didn't... look at wings..they used to be free for soup till they caught on.........*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL I was going to pop in here and ask u guys what a good temp is to bake a small chicken..And u guys are already talking about food.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL I was going to pop in here and ask u guys what a good temp is to bake a small chicken..And u guys are already talking about food.



375 degree's 1/2 hr per pound


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*I do 350 for 1.5 hr. basic BBQ size... all stoves are different though, mine seems to run hotter... so have your meatloaf vette..? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

*eat dat fucker raw..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep dinner is over ,, It was good ,,, 










Burp..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

*for some good recipes check out....http://recipes.robbiehaf.com/*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks fellas I cant remember how big it was i think like 4-5 pounds..its been cooking on 375 for 2.5 hours its 180 degrees i think its done. LOL check it out.Time to make the mash potatoes and stuffing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

180 ......... its done ..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea i turned the oven off but im leaving it in to stay warm till the rest of the food is done.. Im starving now


----------



## bongedman929 (Jan 11, 2009)

dude sounds so good, im hungry and i just ate


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im stuffed ..... Im smoking some Hijack ... I'll get the munchies again in an hr or so


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

never done wake and bake.

im more of a bedtime smoker.....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im jealous vette i gotta practice until i start messing around with stuff like that lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im jealous vette i gotta practice until i start messing around with stuff like that lol.


Practice makes perfect ..................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *for some good recipes check out....http://recipes.robbiehaf.com/*


*Thanks..I bookmarked that...*



onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks fellas I cant remember how big it was i think like 4-5 pounds..its been cooking on 375 for 2.5 hours its 180 degrees i think its done. LOL check it out.Time to make the mash potatoes and stuffing.





onthedl0008 said:


> Yea i turned the oven off but im leaving it in to stay warm till the rest of the food is done.. Im starving now


*Looks good... you should always let the meat sit for awhile.. more so lamb..*



korvette1977 said:


> Practice makes perfect ..................


*Shhhh !! if people think we're perfect we'll have to stop.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

My dinner turned out great. I'm full, now it's time to be lazy with the History channel.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

I ended up getting pizza, Yummmy, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*Love pizza......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a KILLER moon out tonight


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*I saw that..plus I got in touch with email before seeing as he's an astronomy freak..Venus is REAL bright tonight.... always good for sky watching when its cold.... Going to be a good week then... damn cold...supposed to get grim by friday...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> There is a KILLER moon out tonight


A nice full moon is a nice thing to see. 

Hello everyone!!!!! Hugs all around!


Everyone is eating good..... gotta love it!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> A nice full moon is a nice thing to see.
> 
> Hello everyone!!!!! Hugs all around!
> 
> ...


_China..... ....!_


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> _China..... ....!_


_Twisty......_

How are you doing this fine evening?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey all. Still baking here, Fire it up.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hey all. Still baking here, Fire it up.


Hey Chiceh.... I was just reading about your puppies..... ask Vette about Chloe's appetite for stash.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Chiceh.... I was just reading about your puppies..... ask Vette about Chloe's appetite for stash.



Haha ya I have a stoner dog and the other one that likes to eat it, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> _Twisty......_
> 
> How are you doing this fine evening?


*Good, good...bored, bored.. I seem to have avatar menopause.. can't find one I like....... put a few up then took them down.... Hows the nose and breathing now... have you noticed any improvement....
vette put a bee in my butt about meatloaf.. but the only way I'm going outside is if theres a fire.... Twisty flambe.....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey China,  

Fire when ready


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good, good...bored, bored.. I seem to have avatar menopause.. can't find one I like....... put a few up then took them down.... Hows the nose and breathing now... have you noticed any improvement....
> vette put a bee in my butt about meatloaf.. but the only way I'm going outside is if theres a fire.... Twisty flambe.....
> *


Doing much better, thanks for asking. Still healing so it will be a few more weeks to see how successful things are. Just glad to be going in the right direction.

MMMMMM.... Vette's meatloaf was wonderful. Yummy!!!! He is one fine cook and a fine man. Get out during the day tomorrow and make a small loaf for yourself.... good stuff. It is hard to make food for one. 

I know what you mean.... I am not going outside until tomorrow am...... I have work. Too cold.... I will stay cuddled under the down comforter and keep warm.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

She ate it twice ,, There WONT BE A 3RD TIME ,,.. Unless she eats glass too.. No more baggies


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China,
> 
> Fire when ready


Hey Miss ,, Dont You know China dont smoke ,,


But she is with us in spirit ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China,
> 
> Fire when ready


Hey Miss....

Toke one for me.... I don't partake but I am a stoner at heart. I decided to quit for my job..... but the day I retire..... LOOK OUT!!!!  I get very angry that people can go out and get trashed.... but I can't take a puff. Whole other subject.... let's not go there..... it just gets us all frustrated with the law.

Otherwise... it is a good day... some good food.... and the Eagles won. I think that makes it almost perfect.

How about your day..... I was thinking about you earlier.... I had the Karate Kid on for a while.LOL Flashbacks.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I know she doesn't smoke, the fire when ready was for people in general.


Been playing Empire Earth all day, getting ready to go play another game here shorty. Taking over the world is fun.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know she doesn't smoke, the fire when ready was for people in general.



My Badd..............................................


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

Also, when I smoked last.... they didn't have all these wonderful strains.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got some stuff called "Sweet tooth" anyone ever heard of that? It tastes pretty nice.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*WTF...I got a 1 point -rep.. for this... if I was fdd I'd be a lot more stoned right now.... hey fdd ya weed..... I got capped for ya by da gansta gang.... who's the 1 point putz...*

3169 point(s) total  Latest Reputation Received Thread Date Comment




By passing the... 01-11-2009 06:53 PM WRONG spammer fdd


----------



## bongedman929 (Jan 11, 2009)

i just got some bud yesterday that was sticky as hell and its good, best bud i have had in a long time, some stuff from cali


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just got some stuff called "Sweet tooth" anyone ever heard of that? It tastes pretty nice.


Sweet tooth.... cap't crunch berries..... YIKES. I feel like "lions and tigers and bears...oh my!"

Not fair. Sad thing is.... I am in chronic pain... so I could easily get a medical card if I lived in the right place. UGGGHHHHH!!!!

Life is good, life is good, life is good.

I know.... everyone take one big hit.... for me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

WTF is that even supposed to mean? "wrong spammer fdd"? I don't understand....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Twisty is huffing cat turds again..................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*I can't be fdd... I took off my shoes and I can't hang by my toes... damn, now I need to get a funny hat too........ WTF did I do... geez !!!
* plus if you go to that post its about stealing power.. another dropped baby on the site...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning Folks 

11 Degree's outside ..............


Light em up


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

Cold here, That ankle pin finally settled down. I finally did what the doc said and stayed off it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

good morning wake and bake


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

morning Miss, been smoking some prozac? lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Nah, I like to smoke birth control pills and midol........  

Here's a pic of my lovely lady, her name is Crimson.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks
> 11 Degree's outside ..............
> Light em up


*G'Day vette..  -18c- 0.4f ... fridays going to suck -28c--18f........*



diemdepyro said:


> Cold here, That ankle pin finally settled down. I finally did what the doc said and stayed off it.


*Hey Doc was right... imagine that........*



misshestermoffitt said:


> good morning wake and bake


*Hi miss.... *



diemdepyro said:


> morning Miss, been smoking some prozac? lol


*Damn.... that F*****g exlax pluged up my bong..........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

I will smoke a nice Cabernet with some alka-seltzer. I just love bubbles.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

​


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried to smoke a diet coke, but I couldn't get it lit 

That is a badass spider Twisty, what kind is that? At first I thought it was a photoshop job or something.


My girl is a *Theraphosidae *(1o legs) all tarantulas are.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

my only fear is spiders. TY for the wake-up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I tried to smoke a diet coke, but I couldn't get it lit
> That is a badass spider Twisty, what kind is that? At first I thought it was a photoshop job or something.
> 
> My girl is a *Theraphosidae *(1o legs) all tarantulas are.


*I don't know what sort.. I just googled "scared of spider picture..its on the 1st page" I got bitten by a black and yellow spider (very shiny satin like) when I was a 8.......2 days later I'm at hospital having foot cut open....  the only other time I saw one was about 20 years ago...it lived on my 750 honda for the whole summer... seemed to like riding....

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

She sits here in her aquarium on my desk, I can see her from here. I've had her for a good 10 years, and she's technically not a spider. She can't escape from her cage or anything, think if her like a fish, she hangs out, I feed her, sometimes I clean her enclosure. No big deal. I don't handle her, dropping tarantulas usually kills them, and I feel she has a right to live without being molested.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

this kind of black and yellow spider by chance? 

it's a corn spider, they live in the corn fields, got lot of them around here.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 11, 2009)

corn spiders look mean as hell---I used to feed them ants when I was a kid---the spider would haul ass over to them and wrap them up---but after the tenth one they would be like "you ass hole "


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

Black widow bite is what started my arachnophobia. I was 14 working carrying concrete blocks.
Neurotoxins suck.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

We don't really have those around here. I'm allergic to spider bites, so me and Crimson have an agreement, I don't bite her, she doesn't bite me 


Spiders tend to give warning signs before they bite, of course sometimes you don't know the spider is there until you're bit.....


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Brown Recluse bites. These little jokers are probably in your house and they don't have hair for chemicals to stick to so their hard to kill. They like to hide in shoes and bed sheets. They are watching you read


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

No, we don't have those around her either. I've never heard of anyone in my area being bitten by one. Once there was a black widow that packed it's way here with some college kids stuff. 

We get those wolf spiders though, they always freak me out, they jump out and shit .......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

recluse bites can come back later.
narcotizing tissue years later.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Big ass spider eating a good size bird man!!! Get the shotgun


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just back from running China to school and doing a few chores in town... Its freeking 5 degree's outside .. Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

We've had tarantulas for a good 20 years now. When my daughter was about 4 her favorite movie was Arachnaphobia. (she's still to scared to kill spiders though )


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 11, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> Brown Recluse bites. These little jokers are probably in your house and they don't have hair for chemicals to stick to so their hard to kill. They like to hide in shoes and bed sheets. They are watching you read


Hard to get rid of spiders in your home. You have to abate them like asbestos.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really have much of a spider problem in my house. Once in a great while we see one, but usually if one is crawling around there is a cat that is more than happy to kill it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 11, 2009)

youguys are freaking me out, no more spider talk or im taking my weed and leaving.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

All right, we didn't know you were here, you hadn't said anything yet.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 11, 2009)

the son of man said:


> brown recluse bites. These little jokers are probably in your house and they don't have hair for chemicals to stick to so their hard to kill. They like to hide in shoes and bed sheets. They are watching you read


holy fuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im not into that pic .. Im trying to enjoy my coffee and bowl

Its gross ..


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im not into that pic .. Im trying to enjoy my coffee and bowl
> 
> Its gross ..



Enjoy your bagel with strawberry jelly and cream cheese


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I know, We got to the next page but people keep "quoting" the nasty thing


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

just got here...quick more posts, if i have to scroll past that gnarly hand again ima lose my coffee.

i have to go shake money out of unwilling customers pockets today, not looking forward to it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

what kind of post.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Take the pic with you, say " you wanna look like this? no, then pay me"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Im starting a birdhouse / birdfeeder 
Manufacturing company ,,

Build em and sell em .. Mass produce ..
I need a website builder


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

You need to make a squirrel proof feeder, I'd buy that.........

You should grow a bunch of different types of gourds, they make cute bird houses, you can paint them all different ways.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 12, 2009)

You need to make a bird-proof feeder, I'd buy that 

damn noisy birds


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im starting a birdhouse / birdfeeder
> Manufacturing company ,,
> 
> Build em and sell em .. Mass produce ..
> I need a website builder


birds can not afford rent silly Idea.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

They just listed the worst jobs on CNN, and the 4th worst job was "seamen" he he he swim forever and if you don't win you die........


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

I want to feed squirrels and not the birds  Squirrels are cool.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

you don't need a feeder to feed squirrels, just throw your leftover bread out into your yard.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> They just listed the worst jobs on CNN, and the 4th worst job was "seamen" he he he swim forever and if you don't win you die........


#1 was the owner of a birdhouse/birdfeeder manufacturing company

who is in need of some website designin'


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

I feed them peanuts in the shells and move them a little closer to the house each day. My little dauchshund sits in front of the door grawling at them. He really hates them.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeon feeders?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't be mean to Vette, I think he's got a good idea, I bet he can do it from his house too. Even better.........


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 12, 2009)

yes I'm just kidding. I couldn't resist


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

The sparrows, finches, robins, let us not forget the tasty blue birds.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea Korvette.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Rig up some woodpecker feeders too. They are fun to watch. Their heads moving super fast and the sound they make is great entertainment high. Damn I want to sit outside, but it's too damn cold.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I like Cardinals, they're so pretty


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Im kinda retired , I need something to keep me busy .. I have a bay in the barn that I can use as a shop.. Ive built houses for 20 years so I have the ""Know How "" and the tools .. I also have a nice stockpile of lumber, So after doing some research and seeing that these things sell from $10 too $100 .. I figured time and mat.. and its really almost like free money if you produce a nice quality product at a reasonable cost .. its a win win .. I seen a $40 birdhouse that I can build for under $3 .................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I paid 20 for mine, it looks like a little Gazebo, it's cute, but the fucking squirrels are always hanging off of it. I put out a squirrel feeder with corn, but they're always on my bird feeder, fuckers.......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

i just got my dry weight - 3 oz's!!!! plus i know ive smoked at least a quarter so far! thats fucking awesome. thats only using 1/4 of my possible canopy space, i can fit 4 plants that size under my light. 12 oz's off a 400w would be sick...i wanna do it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

3 OZ, nice SLik, good job, it was a nice looking plant for sure.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> She sits here in her aquarium on my desk, I can see her from here. I've had her for a good 10 years, and she's technically not a spider. She can't escape from her cage or anything, think if her like a fish, she hangs out, I feed her, sometimes I clean her enclosure. No big deal. I don't handle her, dropping tarantulas usually kills them, and I feel she has a right to live without being molested.


*Plus their hairs are an irritant..thats what itching powder was made out of before........*



misshestermoffitt said:


> this kind of black and yellow spider by chance?
> it's a corn spider, they live in the corn fields, got lot of them around here.


*Similar, but not quite..it had a velvet sort of hair..very smooth sleek looking and a very bright yellow... I'll look around later to find a pic... thats what I meant about not seeing one for years...*



korvette1977 said:


> Im not into that pic .. Im trying to enjoy my coffee and bowl
> Its gross ..


*Now you're going to start feeling all itchy........ *



Lord Bluntmasta said:


> yes I'm just kidding. I couldn't resist


*Don't poke the vette......... 

*





*
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

I also will be making the Squirrel proof ones .. I have a few Idea's .. But I'll patten it before I show or sell it


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I am retired mostly, I still consult.
Pretty boring sitting around.
They won't let me actually retire.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 12, 2009)

Mornin all

*bubblebubblebubble*::


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

im 27, i figure il grind out 2 or 3 more years then retire...maybe 5 if i decide to get that island.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

You could make more money by making squirrel gauntlet things. Like five or six different elevated posts/stands with tunnels and what not connecting them to make squirrels get to the food. I would buy one and have never seen anyone sell them.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Bushes last press conference.....yee haw


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Purple martin houses go over big.
they eat tons of mosquitoes.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a cool Idea Son O Man, I've seen a squirrel feeder when they have to go up through a hole into a fish bowl thing to get the corn. It's pretty neat. Expand on that and make it maze like, shit, I'd buy that too, put it out front, my cats would be entertained all day long watching that .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll be making a bout 25 different types to start .. More as I see a calling for them.. I'll be selling them online and on e bay .. See how it goes ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

If times get tough the squirrels can be eaten.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> If times get tough the squirrels can be eaten.


a great big fat tasty squirrel


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Mc squirrel mc biscuit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I know, that's why I feed them the leftover bread. Doves can be eaten to, see them on the ground under the bird feeder all the time.




diemdepyro said:


> If times get tough the squirrels can be eaten.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

which one of ya'll is hank williams jr. "A country boy can survive?"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

We forget we need to eat to live not live to eat. This is the obesity answer.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> which one of ya'll is hank williams jr. "A country boy can survive?"


I met him I was hitching and he gave me a ride. Personally I like Johnny Cash much better.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

People weren't fat when they had to chase down their food  Give everyone a board with a nail in it!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I had to eat my wife's cooking this week....do not get me started...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 12, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> which one of ya'll is hank williams jr. "A country boy can survive?"


<---this guy


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> a great big fat tasty squirrel









*Make my day..............

**Bacon Wrapped Squirrel*
Sent in by Timothy S. Barry.  

~ squirrel legs, front or rear, amount depends upon how hungry you are
~ beer
~ garlic powder
~ pepper
~ salt
~ minced onion
~ hickory smoked bacon  
Soak the legs in beer for 2  3 hours. Remove and drain.

Sprinkle to taste with garlic powder, pepper, salt and the minced onion.

Wrap each leg with bacon. Secure with toothpicks if necessary.

​_Squirrel_ Obstacle Course
1 min 53 sec

*

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I must say, if I had bacon laying around, I wouldn't be eating squirrel........


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

Wakey Wakey Time To Bakey


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I must say, if I had bacon laying around, I wouldn't be eating squirrel........


*There was a famous cook Madame Jean Benoit who had a recipe book that included such delicacies as pigeon, squirrel and other assorted roadkill......... *


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

some charity picks up roadkill and processes it to give to the poor. Gee Thanks


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

did this server crash again or is it me. I did not load linux this time I am growing tired of this server.
I understand this site is being revamped but how bout some notice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> did this server crash again or is it me. I did not load linux this time I am growing tired of this server.
> I understand this site is being revamped but how bout some notice.



Heads up .. everyday about 10 ish in the morning , The site goes down for upgrades .. 

There now you know .............


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

*hey vette...my uncle made and sold birdhouses for years. he had jigs setup so he could make 6 a day, he worked 3 days and would have 18 houses. on saturday he would sell them all and come home with a bottle of whiskey and a pocket full of money.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Heads up .. everyday about 10 ish in the morning , The site goes down for upgrades ..
> 
> There now you know .............


Ty now that is an answer. I suspected as much.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> did this server crash again or is it me. I did not load linux this time I am growing tired of this server.
> I understand this site is being revamped but how bout some notice.





korvette1977 said:


> Heads up .. everyday about 10 ish in the morning , The site goes down for upgrades ..
> 
> There now you know .............


*And naturally it goes down just as I entered a new thread..now there's one finished and one 1/2 finished..... how much revamping came be done... its been like this for weeks... damn months...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

There is lots to go someone is shaken' their money maker.
This is a marketing revamp.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey vette...my uncle made and sold birdhouses for years. he had jigs setup so he could make 6 a day, he worked 3 days and would have 18 houses. on saturday he would sell them all and come home with a bottle of whiskey and a pocket full of money.*



Im hoping to make 2 dozen a day by myself .. ( simple ones ) 

Then another day painting , and decorating 

I'm going to give it a shot .. its a very small investment for the website and what paint and extra's I'll need . No overhead , .. crossing my fingers


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

*I need to go down for an upgrade...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe some nice modular homes for the birds.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Bird trailers for the red neck bird lovers.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im hoping to make 2 dozen a day by myself .. ( simple ones )
> Then another day painting , and decorating
> I'm going to give it a shot .. its a very small investment for the website and what paint and extra's I'll need . No overhead , .. crossing my fingers


*Good for something to do... I've been suffering RIU/***/***..etc blahs lately and need something to do... bored shitless.. not a reflection on here or anyone just the blahs with everything....*



tipsgnob said:


> *I need to go down for an upgrade...*


*I just googled... you've been deleted...... *



diemdepyro said:


> Maybe some nice modular homes for the birds.


*Habitat for animals........ This old bird house.... vette on homes......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good for something to do... I've been suffering RIU/***/***..etc blahs lately and need something to do... bored shitless.. not a reflection on here or anyone just the blahs with everything....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I just hope vette remembers his friends after he hits the big time.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just hope vette remembers his friends after he hits the big time.........*



Hell Im taking you all with me ,, i'll send parts to each of you and you can assemble them at home ... LOL.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hell Im taking you all with me ,, i'll send parts to each of you and you can assemble them at home ... LOL.....


*it would be like a sheltered workshop for retarded folks...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

With the little yellow bus too...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hell Im taking you all with me ,, i'll send parts to each of you and you can assemble them at home ... LOL.....


*Done... I used to build dioramas, models....etc Just what the Dr. ordered for boredom... idle hands and devil... all that...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> With the little yellow bus too...


Short bus bird houses. You better copyright that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bonnnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it would be like a sheltered workshop for retarded folks...*





korvette1977 said:


> With the little yellow bus too...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

*having a bowl and a leftover meatloaf sammich....thanks vette*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

mmmmm, Meatloaf


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

LOL I just had a meatloaf sammich also .... Just ate some Blueberry strudel as dessert .. MMMMMMMM washed it down with a an Ice cold glass of MILK.... BURP


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Had my wife's cooking again.
............not sure what it was.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I had leftover beef and noodle and mashed taters from last night. Mmm mmm good. 

Tonight it's BBG pork chops with augratin potatoes.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Had my wife's cooking again.
> ............not sure what it was.



_Alive....!!!! _


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I had leftover beef and noodle and mashed taters from last night. Mmm mmm good.
> 
> Tonight it's BBG pork chops with augratin potatoes.


I would kill for a pork chop........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

If you lived nearby, you'd be welcome for dinner.

Do you have one that is a tarantula?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Every one wants this bug avatar.
I am great at cut/paste.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If you lived nearby, you'd be welcome for dinner.


did i mention i have lots of frequent flier miles.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

You'd fly across the country for a pork chop? I can tell you how to make them, it's easy.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You'd fly across the country for a pork chop? I can tell you how to make them, it's easy.


Not to your house because you would rebuke me for misplacing my bong>


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tonights dinner is leftover buffet 

Meatloaf, Baked potato , gravy, green beans 
or 
Pizza 
or 
Breakfast for dinner ( Eggs and such) 
or whatever else is in there ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I would kill for a pork chop........





diemdepyro said:


> did i mention i have lots of frequent flier miles.


*Dude... sounds like orphans are eating better then you.... you better hope the wife don't read this or the next pussy (sorry gals), next pussy you see will be in pet shop window.......*





korvette1977 said:


> Tonights dinner is leftover buffet
> Meatloaf, Baked potato , gravy, green beans
> or
> Pizza
> ...


*Throw the baked spud out in the yard for diemdepyro.... dudes hungry......... Heat up za for supper and meatloaf sandwich
tonight.... I like to broil the cheese darker than most places give you.. I forgot to thaw anything..  Oh well, soup and tuna sammy for me.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

She can't eat what she cooks.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> She can't eat what she cooks.


*For you.......
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Had my wife's cooking again.
> ............not sure what it was.


*thats why I learned how to cook, my mother was a terrible cook. then while my parents worked overseas I lived with my grandmother and she was a terrible cook. a big meal a granmas house was a bologna sammich....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

*WTF happened there....... ?????*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Up to our 25th anniversary.
hot sauce saved our marriage.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats why I learned how to cook, my mother was a terrible cook. then while my parents worked overseas I lived with my grandmother and she was a terrible cook. a big meal a granmas house was a bologna sammich....*


*I was lucky..mum could cook...she started teaching me at about 8... by my teens I was making crusts from scratch.. if you can't feed yourself you're at the mercy of some pretty gruesome recipe attempts.. Now I always cook..even when I was living with GF I do the cooking... just like it.. Parents tried to get me to open a small restaurant, but I knew that was whack-O-work... as I'm sure vette would agree... rewarding, but still work...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I usually do the cooking. My wife can win a Nobel prize for biochemistry.
She figured how to turn food to shit without passing it through a body,


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

*Good one...tried to rep that.... too bad shes not an alchemist.. gold would be nice.... Woo hoo... take out money..$$$.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Seriously, she had a cook, maid,nanny and did not need to know how to cook.
We love each other with all our imperfections. It is all good because I love to cook.
She has had a cancer scare and I was petrified because I know I would miss her. Her cancer scare taught me to quit going off on dangerous jobs.I found out what it was to worry and be unable to change an outcome. She stuck with me through all the times they warn you about in a traditional wedding ceremony.
Every one has a perfect mate and I was so lucky to find mine.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

*A good mate IS elusive..thats a fact............. Hope the scare is over with her, well as much as possible..you know what I mean..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok now' this bug avatar is freaking me out. WTF is happening to the page.
That big assed pic made the screen wide and now it will not stay normal.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A good mate IS elusive..thats a fact............. Hope the scare is over with her, well as much as possible..you know what I mean..*


Oh yes, she is great! No cancer as of now. Certainly fortunate to have her with me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

All right the page is normal!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ok now' this bug avatar is freaking me out. WTF is happening to the page.
> That big assed pic made the screen wide and now it will not stay normal.





diemdepyro said:


> All right the page is normal!


*I took it down, so you can stop pissing and moaning.....*
*When I copied it it was smaller.. really...... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought it was the picture but was not sure. Kinda funny lets do that to a noob when they ask when to water or some crazy stuff like that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I thought it was the picture but was not sure. Kinda funny lets do that to a noob when they ask when to water or some crazy stuff like that.


*I always hated when others did it before... like I said I don't know why it did that.. it was a small pic... ?????
fucking comps. haunted.... 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

That and the bug avatar was blowing my mind(again).


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bubble , Bubble , Bubble,,,



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bubble , Bubble , Bubble,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*So made it home I see...jammies on... bowl lit....and ... they're......OFF.....
And into the clubhouse turn its vette by a hijack.. being chased by heebs..heebs by a nose for the win..... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

yep I'm getting stoned and watching 2 and a 1/2 Men ...


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 12, 2009)

evenin all..how is everyone tonight


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

ok here lst


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

*Wheres Wikid........................???*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I have some chicken parmesan cooking wile the wife is out......She will smell it..I am doomed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Dinner's over, bakin break


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Catch up miss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

working on it


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

My bong glass is squeaky clean.
Hate to dirty it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

More meatloaf and gravy ... Yum Yum Yum ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dinner's over, bakin break


*Evening miss......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wheres Wikid........................???*


check this out...https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/143865-rollitup-org-estimated-worth-141809-a-11.html


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kaiser91*  

_I'm back ppl motherfuckers cant stop me I'm the reason this forum has fucked up posts from the cat bitch I'm savoth91 aka kaiser91 and if they delete me ill be back again this forum sucks and riu.org aint worth that much i looked it up there worth 891,296.58 a year that's it there just a bunch of dumb bitch ass dutch cunt faces and as for you  *Wikidbchofthewst*​_
_go choke on your daddy's dick you slut pig whore bitch cunt have a nice day_


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

*hello china cat....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> check this out...https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/143865-rollitup-org-estimated-worth-141809-a-11.html
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


*That sucks but Wikid is tougher then some hairless pube kid..... theres a bunch that are trying to wreck shit..all mouth, no brains or balls... *


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

trouble always finds wikid


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!!


 ...................................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a hacker bot on this site now is someone pissed at rip


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I will log back on in debain and see(if i can) what it is doing TTFN


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That sucks but Wikid is tougher then some hairless pube kid..... theres a bunch that are trying to wreck shit..all mouth, no brains or balls... *


*she gave him a good answer...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!! Hugs all around!!!!


 Long time no see,, How ya been ,, 


Wheres my POT PIE ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

I aint fraid of no Ghost ........................


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

That's sad that some little idiot is giving Wikid a hard time..... why can't people just leave things alone.





Hey Tips & Twisty!!!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Long time no see,, How ya been ,,
> 
> 
> Wheres my POT PIE ?


Please state it correctly.... "Where's my pot pie BITCH?"

MY answer.... in the flipping freezer a-hole!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

*we should invent something and call it twistytips....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we should invent something and call it twistytips....*


Has a nice ring to it!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I will log back on in debain and see(if i can) what it is doing TTFN


just my son logging his x box, stealing my bandwidth.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

so...rollitup is debain compatable cool


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you people use windows or are there some linux fans.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> so...rollitup is debain compatable cool


Are you keeping that ankle elevated..... especially after having that pin put in?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Do you people use windows or are there some linux fans.


I am a Mac girl..... but given the choice... the lesser of the evils is Linux, at work I work with all 3 platforms,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Not now the wife is out so I am cooken some GOOD food


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I am a Mac girl..... but given the choice... the lesser of the evils is Linux, at work I work with all 3 platforms,


I have multi boots 10 linux versions. Dozens of live cds


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

This version is called back trak. It is essentially a lock pick for any computer.
High security built in proxies and ultra secure. Poor GUI


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> There is a hacker bot on this site now is someone pissed at rip


*I just clicked a chicken suit thingy..my comp didn't like it and had to unplug my comp... that was odd, nice color on screen though.....punched the wall..... my comp doesn't like you tube either.....*



tipsgnob said:


> *she gave him a good answer...*


*Just spoke/typed with her...she's OK....... life stuff...*



diemdepyro said:


> Do you people use windows or are there some linux fans.


*Win 98 with firefox... never seen linux..or a Mac for that..... duh !!*

*Just started using fire too....... What dinosaur.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Win 98 is ok much better than vista.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I am not a geek...not a geek...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

what remove garlic smell from house.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just spoke/typed with her...she's OK....... life stuff...*


Good to hear!!!!! I stopped over to check her profile and it said she was online today. Glad she is fine!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> what remove garlic smell from house.....


Cover it with the smell of burnt weed ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Start smoking


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Cover it with the smell of burnt weed ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Smart........Thats why you are wile e. coyote


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Smart........Thats why you are wile e. coyote


Smart and good looking..... awwwww... my hero!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

get a room


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Smart and good looking..... awwwww... my hero!!!!



Awwwwwwwwww Your so sweet ... Love you


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> get a room


LMAO.... We are in the same room..... he's in the east wing, I am in the west wing.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

ya i figured that out, use the room you are in


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> ya i figured that out, use the room you are in


Hush or I'll tell your wife you made ck. parm.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn.....extortion works for me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Chinese would work for me ... 


pepper steak................




You Pay Now


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Win 98 is ok much better than vista.


*Yeah but I want a camera..and camera store guy said I can't use 98..need 2000 or XP in.. I'm not sure if thats true or he;s a slippery sale fuck....*



ChinaCat said:


> Smart and good looking..... awwwww... my hero!!!!


*Don't make me get the hose............*



korvette1977 said:


> Chinese would work for me ...
> 
> 
> pepper steak................
> ...


*Fifteen dolla..........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh well..... have a great night everyone.

Have to relax a little before 
Sweet dreams and have a wonderful wake up!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Oh well..... have a great night everyone.
> 
> Have to relax a little before
> Sweet dreams and have a wonderful wake up!!!


*Good night....
Damn just spit tea everywhere.. watching two and a half men..... funny shit....
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Hijack is going nationwide . . . .


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

well this thread will be hitting the 1000 page mark in a about 3 days ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

*Yeah but I want a camera..and camera store guy said I can't use 98..need 2000 or XP in.. I'm not sure if thats true or he;s a slippery sale fuck....

Close he is, the software wont work also win 98 is hard to work with large files.
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning Folks .. Its another wonderful day...................


Smoke em if you got em ..................


Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I got busted with chicken parmesan .......The wife had some too.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Korvette, What is the dates of bonaroo?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I got busted with chicken parmesan .......The wife had some too.




Im wondering what Im going to make for dinner tonight .. I have no clue yet ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Korvette, What is the dates of bonaroo?



June 11th - 14th.. But you can stay till the 15th It ends after the last show on sunday 

Why you going ? What state do you live in ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Jun 11-14 my cousin said no problem i can crash with him.
He lives in Manchester TN.
We are both old........Give us 1 less thing on our bucket list.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Jun 11-14 my cousin said no problem i can crash with him.
> He lives in Manchester TN.
> We are both old........Give us 1 less thing on our bucket list.




Thats cool .. We will be there, we will bringing our motorhome .. Make sure if you go you hook up with us and tips .. We will be In VIP but we can all hook up in centeroo


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hijack is going nationwide . . . .




IS GOING ???????????



It already is .. where you been?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

*appears in a poof of smoke*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I have not been there yet and will firm this up in feb. Pretty sure I will be there. Centeroo. You will recognize me by my red eyes and grin. I am gonna have brownies


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney ..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I will have a shirt with Diem printed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey diem, korvette, what's shakin'?


diemdepyro said:


> Stoney ..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning Stoney .. No sleep ?

Your up early..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I am living proof sleep is not vital.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got my sleep worked back around.The toddler and I are nocturnal.I'm on days again for the time being,lol.


korvette1977 said:


> Morning Stoney .. No sleep ?
> 
> Your up early..


Adderall.


diemdepyro said:


> I am living proof sleep is not vital.


----------



## RollaFatty (Jan 12, 2009)

I was not aware that there was such thing at 5:40AM but hear i am and im as baked if not more than ,christmas dinner


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

catch up RollaFatty


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Good morning all, wake and bake 

How is everyone today?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt
New avatar?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes it's one of my babies...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning Miss, Diem and STONEY!!!! Hey Stoney! So happy to see you came over here!

Hey, has anyone noticed if you look at profiles it is different now? Like, you can see where a person is out here, like if you look at my profile it will tell you that I am currently in the Wake n Bake thread....I am trying to start an album but it won't let me upload any pics, it says my security token is missing.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

mine are a little further along.
My first seed grow in 2 years.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Sunny, I haven't been to my profile, or anyone else's so I hadn't noticed. I don't know what that security token thing is. Maybe it wants you to start tokin for security.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, I haven't been to my profile, or anyone else's so I hadn't noticed. I don't know what that security token thing is. Maybe it wants you to start tokin for security.......


Oh missy, you are quick witted in the morning too? I LOVE IT!!
Yeah, I never look at my profile and then I read someone talking about someone else being online and in a particular section, so it made me wonder and I looked. Yeah, it is different now. I am ATTEMPTING to do an album of all my grows, to keep them organized....but, it won't let me upload any of my pics. So, I guess I will settle on doing some laundry instead...fun


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to go buy some food....
fraekish cold here.

Hello Sunnysideup


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have to go buy some food....
> fraekish cold here.
> 
> Hello Sunnysideup


Hi Diem! Good morning to you! 
I need to buy food too, but, I won't.....I HATE the grocery store, I will starve first...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

I could starve.....Bumpkin land is 30 miles to the nearest store.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2009)

my wife took me to see the unborn last night ...its like shock therapy jumped out of my seat plenty


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I always buy my weeks worth of groceries on Firday night, that way I don't have to go to the store, except for maybe sometimes on Thurs for bread or milk if we run out. 

Grocery shopping sucks, I hate that shit..............


State goverments are trying to go after online sales for sales tax, they're broke, how about they take a pay cut, there's a novel idea............


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

All day evryday


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, glad to see ya!


RollaFatty said:


> I was not aware that there was such thing at 5:40AM but hear i am and im as baked if not more than ,christmas dinner


Morning!!!I don't look at profiles a lot, but if you go to rollitup, then sceoll down to the list of member names and click








this image, - https://www.rollitup.org/images/blaze/misc/whos_online.gif - you can go down the list of members and see where their last activity was at.


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Miss, Diem and STONEY!!!! Hey Stoney! So happy to see you came over here!
> 
> Hey, has anyone noticed if you look at profiles it is different now? Like, you can see where a person is out here, like if you look at my profile it will tell you that I am currently in the Wake n Bake thread....I am trying to start an album but it won't let me upload any pics, it says my security token is missing.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney, I'm glad you came to join us here at wake and bake. It's nice to see you here. I saw your pic, you're a little hottie !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

*G'Day all.......................... *



korvette1977 said:


> IS GOING ???????????
> It already is .. where you been?


*International actually........ *



Stoney McFried said:


> *appears in a poof of smoke*


**Appears out of a fart cloud* *



misshestermoffitt said:


> I always buy my weeks worth of groceries on Firday night, that way I don't have to go to the store, except for maybe sometimes on Thurs for bread or milk if we run out.
> Grocery shopping sucks, I hate that shit..............
> State goverments are trying to go after online sales for sales tax, they're broke, how about they take a pay cut, there's a novel idea............


*Because of health I shop once a month and just get small stuff during.. Shit...I need bread..better go today.. big chill moving in tomorrow... friday -33c = -27f....................*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 12, 2009)

Twisty-Good morning! Now, get over to the hottest girl thread! Stoney left you a gift, but, I know she won't leave it there long, so get over there....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Twisty, how do you stand that cold up there in Canada? I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, how do you stand that cold up there in Canada? I don't think I could handle it.


i dig the cold myself, but not the snow..

i run hot.

shorts and a t-shirt all year round


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you lol.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney, I'm glad you came to join us here at wake and bake. It's nice to see you here. I saw your pic, you're a little hottie !!!





Twistyman said:


> *G'Day all.......................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I took it down again.Just what is Twisty doing that he keeps missng it,lol....


Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty-Good morning! Now, get over to the hottest girl thread! Stoney left you a gift, but, I know she won't leave it there long, so get over there....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 12, 2009)

The last time I went to the store it was around New Years Eve and some women were fighting and dragged me in the middle of it, I don't feel like going to jail over a loaf of bread....I am sending Rick when he gets home....he has patience.

The weather here is primo! We are in the 70s and it is just beautiful. I love it here when it is like this, now this summer I will be hating it again!

We are headed to Maryland this week to see the kids, I know I will freeze to death.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I think Twisty has dial-up and has puter has issues. I don't have the patience to sit and wait for it to load like that. I would have snapped and thrown the thing out the window.

Oh yes Sunny, the great shrimp ring cage match, damn I'd have loved to have seen that !!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh shit, yeah, I forgot.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I think Twisty has dial-up and has puter has issues. I don't have the patience to sit and wait for it to load like that. I would have snapped and thrown the thing out the window.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

I missed it again.. Oh well I guess I'll never know ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

AHA! So you never really looked at my myspace when I gave you the link.I had pics up there.You said you looked.For shame, fibber!


korvette1977 said:


> I missed it again.. Oh well I guess I'll never know ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a myspace too, I visit it once or twice a week maybe.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> AHA! So you never really looked at my myspace when I gave you the link.I had pics up there.You said you looked.For shame, fibber!


 I dont have my space


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Me even less.I only visit if I get a message.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a myspace too, I visit it once or twice a week maybe.


You don't have to..you can still look, I think.


korvette1977 said:


> I dont have my space


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

gotta be a friend if I remember ,,its been a long time


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 12, 2009)

Vette you can still look! I have a myspace but I don't really use it....but, even if you don't have one you can still browse profiles.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

He doesn't really want to see.


Sunnysideup said:


> Vette you can still look! I have a myspace but I don't really use it....but, even if you don't have one you can still browse profiles.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Come on Vette, jump into 2003 and get a myspace


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah, he is just a stoner.....


Stoney McFried said:


> He doesn't really want to see.



LOL


misshestermoffitt said:


> Come on Vette, jump into 2003 and get a myspace


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one at one time .. I closed it down,, Everyday I would get 50 e mails for webcam girls and I got sick of it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't get that much spam, I guess you just looked to fun. I'm boring so people don't want to spam me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Im moving forward with the birdhouse manufacturing , I Will have a product list with pictures and specific dimensions and prices within a month or two and be up and running by the 1st week in April


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

You should offer a custom line where they look similar to people's houses. That would be cute.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should offer a custom line where they look similar to people's houses. That would be cute.


Im doing that with mailbox's .......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

So far my product line will be 

Birdhouses Many different styles 
bathouses
nesting box's 
Wishing wells
birdfeeders
Bench's 
chair swings (kinda like a wooden love seat that swings from chains 
Mailbox's 
weathervanes 


Then in corlaberation with my local lumber mill . Im going to do custom timber bedframes and wooden rustic furniture


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty-Good morning! Now, get over to the hottest girl thread! Stoney left you a gift, but, I know she won't leave it there long, so get over there....


*Hubba hubba hubba... sent poor twisty into a dry hump..

* sorry ladies... lost my mind....
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, how do you stand that cold up there in Canada? I don't think I could handle it.


*Hence the weed and frosties....... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> I think Twisty has dial-up and has puter has issues. I don't have the patience to sit and wait for it to load like that. I would have snapped and thrown the thing out the window.
> Oh yes Sunny, the great shrimp ring cage match, damn I'd have loved to have seen that !!!


*Please..... high speed.... slow comp.... think funnel , with me on the small end... 
I heard that...!!! 
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Vette you can still look! I have a myspace but I don't really use it....but, even if you don't have one you can still browse profiles.





misshestermoffitt said:


> Come on Vette, jump into 2003 and get a myspace





korvette1977 said:


> I had one at one time .. I closed it down,, Everyday I would get 50 e mails for webcam girls and I got sick of it ..


*I've never even seen my space, face book, craigslist...etc*



korvette1977 said:


> So far my product line will be
> 
> Birdhouses Many different styles
> bathouses
> ...


*Shit vette... don't make me come there and smack you............
Pot humidors........ ...thats the ticket....
*


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 13, 2009)

I am! Smoking hash right now


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello I'm new here


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

#1Pot Head said:


> Hello I'm new here



Welcome to RIU .............................................





Im smoking Hash too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good!


#1Pot Head said:


> I am! Smoking hash right now


Welcome to RIu!


#1Pot Head said:


> Hello I'm new here


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

#1Pot Head said:


> I am! Smoking hash right now





#1Pot Head said:


> Hello I'm new here


*Welcome..... admission fee..... two grams each..........
We're waiting................ where's my tapping foot smiley...?

+rep for waking & baking.......... 
*


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got some space cakes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Look at this bullshit.Some folks deserve to be ass raped by a gorilla and pummeled to death with their hemorrhoids ......


*Man accused of selling daughter for cash, beer*


Mon Jan 12, 9:03 pm ET
GREENFIELD, Calif.  Police have arrested a Greenfield man for allegedly arranging to sell his 14-year-old daughter into marriage in exchange for $16,000, 100 cases of beer and several cases of meat.
Police said they only learned of the deal after the 36-year-old man went to them to get his daughter back because payment wasn't made as promised. The man was arrested Sunday on suspicion of human trafficking.
Officers also arrested an 18-year-old man on suspicion of statutory rape. Investigators believe the girl went willingly with the man, but she's under California's legal age of consent and can't legally marry.
Police say arranged marriages involving underage girls have become a problem in this small Central Coast farming community.


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 13, 2009)

Look I came into a lot of smoke,trimmings,and stems. I've been making space cakes, hash, stem tea, and anything I can think of to do. I sift through to get the hash then boil the stuff in a hosiery on high for 30 min. in water and butter and then let cool and yeah cannabutter but my hash is not doing to well cause it won't stay together but as powder it taste and feels wonderful! any Idea's?


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 13, 2009)

That is bullshit I was sold they say I was adopted but it wasn't legal they gave my biological mother Money for in return of me don't know the amount hoped it was worth it for her


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Look at this bullshit.Some folks deserve to be ass raped by a gorilla and pummeled to death with their hemorrhoids ......
> 
> 
> *Man accused of selling daughter for cash, beer*
> ...


*I read this story a while back about a father who'd taken his daughter hunting with him and his friends since she was 8 (now 13)..and she had to service all the guys when they wanted it... no $$..no drugs.. just to look cool... That fuck I could kill with my bare hands... slowly..
cut scrotum and insert flesh eating beetle that they clean corpse with.. or inject decomp. into him and let infection slowly take him out... 
+ beetles...
anyone who hurts any girl should die..*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

arranged marriages can be just as bad ,., except its legal, and frowned upon when you dont follow through with it ... and then you gotta move out of the country and loose your house and money and get totally FUCKD over


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Try one of fdd2blk's hash threads.


#1Pot Head said:


> Look I came into a lot of smoke,trimmings,and stems. I've been making space cakes, hash, stem tea, and anything I can think of to do. I sift through to get the hash then boil the stuff in a hosiery on high for 30 min. in water and butter and then let cool and yeah cannabutter but my hash is not doing to well cause it won't stay together but as powder it taste and feels wonderful! any Idea's?


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Try one of fdd2blk's hash threads.


 thank you very much


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html

Here's a link...sorry, site is acting up on me.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea same here, this shit is gettin annoying as hell, morning ......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice lil pipe you got Vette, looks a lil TOO clean


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just cleaned it Thats why .. 
Time To get it dirty 












Cheers 


>


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

What a bastard.Anyone who does shit like that to kids should be tortured to death.


Twistyman said:


> *I read this story a while back about a father who'd taken his daughter hunting with him and his friends since she was 8 (now 13)..and she had to service all the guys when they wanted it... no $$..no drugs.. just to look cool... That fuck I could kill with my bare hands... slowly..
> cut scrotum and insert flesh eating beetle that they clean corpse with.. or inject decomp. into him and let infection slowly take him out...
> + beetles...
> anyone who hurts any girl should die..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html
> 
> Here's a link...sorry, site is acting up on me.





SICC";1910106]Yea same here said:


> Cheers



*Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....!! a..! *


Stoney McFried said:


> What a bastard.Anyone who does shit like that to kids should be tortured to death.


*Slow death.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

haha Twisty i feel the same way, i mean there alot of damn people who come on here, ya think they would have fixed this crap already, im like stuck in myrollitup, new posts takes like 5 mins to load and i cant navigate anywhere else


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems to be getting better.However, if you want to reply when it's acting up, and don't need to quote, just use fast reply, seems to work well.[quote="SICC";1910205]haha Twisty i feel the same way, i mean there alot of damn people who come on here, ya think they would have fixed this crap already, im like stuck in myrollitup, new posts takes like 5 mins to load and i cant navigate anywhere else [/quote]


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Seems to be getting better.However, if you want to reply when it's acting up, and don't need to quote, just use fast reply, seems to work well.


.............


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel pretty , Oh So pretty ..

Its going to snow again .. we have a clipper moving in that'll drop 2'' and the temps are going to plunge this whole week coming .. Im glad I have a place to live and am not homeless. Its gotta suck being homeless in this type of weather..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> .............


Yeah, think it's gonna do that here, too.It would suck to be homeless in winter...I was homeless in the summer before, that was no fun either.


korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty , Oh So pretty ..
> 
> Its going to snow again .. we have a clipper moving in that'll drop 2'' and the temps are going to plunge this whole week coming .. Im glad I have a place to live and am not homeless. Its gotta suck being homeless in this type of weather..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty , Oh So pretty ..
> 
> Its going to snow again .. we have a clipper moving in that'll drop 2'' and the temps are going to plunge this whole week coming .. Im glad I have a place to live and am not homeless. Its gotta suck being homeless in this type of weather..


*We seem to have the exact same weather......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, think it's gonna do that here, too.It would suck to be homeless in winter...I was homeless in the summer before, that was no fun either.


*Last saturday jail guy came here after walking about 5 miles.. He's homeless and stays in a shelter, but only at nights...I threw him out 2 weeks ago and he came to pick up some of his things.. I felt REAL bad for him.. but he's just too risky to have around when he's always stealing and shit.. I feel like a shit..... I came close to being homeless once 25 years ago... but I must look after me.... sigh..! *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Seen a homeless man at the store
He lives in a cupboard.....no shit.
11 degrees outdoors and this guy lives in a cabinet.
I gave him a jacket. The wife will not let me bring him home......Thank God.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was homeless for a month in college I smoked my rent money up.. ( cocaine binge) So a friend loaned me a 6 man tent .. and into the woods I went .. I showered at work and never ever ever played with the rent money ever again


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Being homeless here can be deadly..every year some freeze to death... this frid. its going to be -28f.. I don't have much... but I do have my patch/utilities.....etc to some I'd be considered poor, but even when I sued a guy for $76,000 I didn't change my style.. I'm a minimalist.. I just need the basic necessities... if I won a lotto I'd be the same..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

and you learn to pay your rent


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was homeless for a month in college I smoked my rent money up.. ( cocaine binge) So a friend loaned me a 6 man tent .. and into the woods I went .. I showered at work and never ever ever played with the rent money ever again


*I learned that.... needed to live shit... place to live..INSIDE, and food...as you said vette..don't screw with that.........

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I was homeless at 14 forged birth certificate to go to military.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I was homeless at 14 forged birth certificate to go to military.


*Damn dude........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Being homeless here can be deadly..every year some freeze to death... this frid. its going to be -28f.. I don't have much... but I do have my patch/utilities.....etc to some I'd be considered poor, but even when I sued a guy for $76,000 I didn't change my style.. I'm a minimalist.. I just need the basic necessities... if I won a lotto I'd be the same..*


Not me! I would be BAD. I would be SO BAD. I LOVE spending money. I LOVE IT. I guess this is why I have no money anymore, I spent it.....

When I lived in Baltimore and Rick was a cop there, in the winter they would always find the homeless frozen to death. It was so sad. They would fight over the steam grates and the ones that lost would be left to freeze to death. Really bothered me. I did not understand why they wouldn't go to the shelters, than when I looked into it, I found out the shelters were either full or had requirements that you had to meet to be let in. One of the requirements is you could not have the smell of alcohol on your breathe....well, that took out a lot of homeless people...By the time Rick would get to them they would be frozen SOLID. Very sad.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I was homeless at 14 forged birth certificate to go to military.


*You're famous on google..I wanted to know what diemdepyro was and its you.....

**Marijuana Growing - View Profile: diemdepyro*

_diemdepyro_ is a Ganja Smoker in the Marijuana Growing. View _diemdepyro's_ profile .
www.rollitup.org/members/*diemdepyro*.html?in-zoints=1 - 32k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn dude........*


It is all cool I have had to care for myself and in these economic times that life experience will be handy. I am frugal(cheap). The military was a better option than my homelessness.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Not me! I would be BAD. I would be SO BAD. I LOVE spending money. I LOVE IT. I guess this is why I have no money anymore, I spent it.....
> 
> When I lived in Baltimore and Rick was a cop there, in the winter they would always find the homeless frozen to death. It was so sad. They would fight over the steam grates and the ones that lost would be left to freeze to death. Really bothered me. I did not understand why they wouldn't go to the shelters, than when I looked into it, I found out the shelters were either full or had requirements that you had to meet to be let in. One of the requirements is you could not have the smell of alcohol on your breathe....well, that took out a lot of homeless people...By the time Rick would get to them they would be frozen SOLID. Very sad.


*This year here they're letting in drinking guys.... The sad thing is that about 60% of the homeless are that way because of mental issues... Damn Govs and cutbacks.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Latin day of fire.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2009)

is 6 hours too long to Wake n Bake,,cuz I been up 6 hours ,,awake and bakin,,had 6 beers,,the same phatty 2 times now,,,,does this count as Wake n Bake,,,,,

hugggggsss to you Chiceh when you see this

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

Keep on tokin too


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

wakin baken and the elderly shaken


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hey hole... been a while...*


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey hole... been a while...*


yes it has Twisty,,I been real busy with my boys and work,,time to get growin again,,and I wouldn't do it without ya all,,Merry Crikey and happy blah Blah by the way,,how ya benn

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Any one ever heard of a wine called Fat bastard I got a bottle for x-mas. Cabernet sauvignon I think it is served best with (veal)babies LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I gotta get ready to get China from school.. graba few things at the store before ,Just in case the weatherman is wrong and we get slammed with snow ,, After all this is The Pocono's ....................................... 

Catch you folks on the rebound


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I gotta get ready to get China from school.. graba few things at the store before ,Just in case the weatherman is wrong and we get slammed with snow ,, After all this is The Pocono's .......................................
> 
> Catch you folks on the rebound


 
heyyyyyyyy k-vette,,nice to see ya man,,talk at ya later

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

TTFN korvette


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad twisty,You gotta take care of you first.


Twistyman said:


> *We seem to have the exact same weather......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Last saturday jail guy came here after walking about 5 miles.. He's homeless and stays in a shelter, but only at nights...I threw him out 2 weeks ago and he came to pick up some of his things.. I felt REAL bad for him.. but he's just too risky to have around when he's always stealing and shit.. I feel like a shit..... I came close to being homeless once 25 years ago... but I must look after me.... sigh..! *


Sounds like a lesson learned, lol.


korvette1977 said:


> I was homeless for a month in college I smoked my rent money up.. ( cocaine binge) So a friend loaned me a 6 man tent .. and into the woods I went .. I showered at work and never ever ever played with the rent money ever again


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I like to camp. Not a forced camp.
I slept under an overpass until bootcamp. I was actually happy to be in bootcamp. It is all perspective.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

But, when you camp, there's no cable or internet, lol!!


diemdepyro said:


> I like to camp. Not a forced camp.
> I slept under an overpass until bootcamp. I was actually happy to be in bootcamp. It is all perspective.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

survival is pretty damn good entertainment...lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

cable or internet, what about the toilet.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't feel bad twisty,You gotta take care of you first.
> 
> Sounds like a lesson learned, lol.


*Still doesn't make it easy..plus its someone I've known for like 35 years...*



diemdepyro said:


> I like to camp. Not a forced camp.
> I slept under an overpass until bootcamp. I was actually happy to be in bootcamp. It is all perspective.


*I love camping... but as you said.. not forced... I think I'd rather be in jail, than on the street... at least you're fed and warm.. some choices... I'll stay in twistyville.. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Still doesn't make it easy..plus its someone I've known for like 35 years...*
> 
> 
> 
> *I love camping... but as you said.. not forced... I think I'd rather be in jail, than on the street... at least you're fed and warm.. some choices... I'll stay in twistyville.. *


Jail or street.....Street somewhere warm like Costa Rica


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I was a kid but homelessness is normally a direct result of mental illness. Sending money overseas is not as good as helping the folks I see.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Good morning I mean noon


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> cable or internet, what about the toilet.........


the great outdoors is your toilet ! make sure to find some pine cones first


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

homelessness is much more difficult for women.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Good morning I mean noon


*And what time of day do you call this...? *



420weedman said:


> the great outdoors is your toilet ! make sure to find some pine cones first


*Watch out where the huskies go..............................................
And don't you eat that yellow snow...................................
And don't wipe your dirty bits with poison ivy.... or your butt and dangly bits will get you.... 
* 


diemdepyro said:


> homelessness is much more difficult for women.


*And ME... IBS (gut) .... BPH (prostrate)...... have to live in a shithouse....... 

Or real close................................. 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

help me I started an old hacker war.......I feel like Bush.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't they use bee stings for IBS?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

The bee stings hurt but you sure do stop complaining.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

HoLE said:


> is 6 hours too long to Wake n Bake,,cuz I been up 6 hours ,,awake and bakin,,had 6 beers,,the same phatty 2 times now,,,,does this count as Wake n Bake,,,,,
> 
> hugggggsss to you Chiceh when you see this
> 
> ...


*It's HoLE...whats up bud....we never got to do our grow...bong*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> help me I started an old hacker war.......I feel like Bush.





diemdepyro said:


> Don't they use bee stings for IBS?


*Don't they treat people that "start" old hacker wars with a good swift kick in the nuts.....? 
*






*
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

fddk fixed it I fucked up thinking people could remain rational.

Thakks for killing that thread.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I will be getting blitzed for penance.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Now what are you flapping your gums about...?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Now what are you flapping your gums about...?*


nothing much.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

See you later that pork bbq is not going to cook itself. PAX


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

HA, I made BBQ pork chops yesterday and look who's making BBQ today. Those chops were good, nice and tender.......yummy


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> nothing much.


*Ain't those seizures a bitch.... LOL.... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> HA, I made BBQ pork chops yesterday and look who's making BBQ today. Those chops were good, nice and tender.......yummy


*Hard to get a good chop now days...they're all about as thick as shoe soles...unless you go to a butcher..........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a great cook, I could make shoe leather taste good.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Be there at 8:00..........................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just made a big pot of Chili 

Also made rice and pasta , You have your choice .. Its cold out and chili is easy 1/2 hr and done ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Mmmm bacon eggs and toast


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2009)

MMMM I had breakfast for supper, pemeal bacon and poached eggs on toast.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

evenin all..how is everyone this fine cold night

hey Vette hit the slots today..did pretty good..won on every machine i went to


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> MMMM I had breakfast for supper, pemeal bacon and poached eggs on toast.


Yeah chiceh and I like to switch it up and have dinner breakfasts . . .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

We do that also sometime .. Have breakfast for dinner that is ...............


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Waffles are good for dinner


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

Mmmm chiceh,,i was craving breakfast dinner but partner wants chicken ..i was out voted..maybe tomarrow


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> Mmmm chiceh,,i was craving breakfast dinner but partner wants chicken ..i was out voted..maybe tomarrow


Fried Chicken and Waffles it is!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I am back, baked. I replaced the foot with a BBQ pork sandwich.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 13, 2009)

this is what i waked and baked with

Fire OG Kush


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> MMMM I had breakfast for supper, pemeal bacon and poached eggs on toast.





NewGrowth said:


> Yeah chiceh and I like to switch it up and have dinner breakfasts . . .


*Eggs & bacon and any form of turkey I can eat anytime, place or amount.............*



KushKing949 said:


> this is what i waked and baked with
> 
> Fire OG Kush


*Looks good.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just made a big pot of Chili
> 
> Also made rice and pasta , You have your choice .. Its cold out and chili is easy 1/2 hr and done ..


*some kind of parallel universe thing is going on here vette...I made a big pot of chili also...lol*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I almost made chili but the pork was thawed....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I almost made chili but the pork was thawed....


*BBQ is good.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *some kind of parallel universe thing is going on here vette...I made a big pot of chili also...lol*


Great minds Think alike ....... 


Got my wood shop sectioned off ,, its a 12' x 24' im getting a new wick for a kerosene heater I have I'll have heat there within a few days

The whole area is 24' x 24' but 1/2 of it is storage


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I love pulled pork BBQ.....Now I have to hide the smell with weed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I almost made chili but the pork was thawed....


*Can you say Lysteria... I knew you could...*



korvette1977 said:


> Great minds Think alike .......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Immune to that listeria....Chili tomorrow.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

hey all

ok..tired of being dry..gonna give growing a shot..limited funds limited space. but will figure that out..one guestion i have is..does anyone have any suggestions on where and what type of seeds to get to start..appreciate any feedback you all can offer


peace


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Auto flowering lowryders.... short plants that flower without time cycle problems.... Luck..happy growing.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Whatever you do you need good genetics. you asked the right question.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> hey all
> 
> ok..tired of being dry..gonna give growing a shot..limited funds limited space. but will figure that out..one guestion i have is..does anyone have any suggestions on where and what type of seeds to get to start..appreciate any feedback you all can offer
> 
> ...


 How far from Ellenville are you ?


Welcome to RIU


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Auto flowering lowryders.... short plants that flower without time cycle problems.... Luck..happy growing.*


 thanks twisty any suggested sites?


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Whatever you do you need good genetics. you asked the right question.


 thanks diem..seen alot about growroomas and such..but not much on seeds...


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How far from Ellenville are you ?
> 
> 
> Welcome to RIU


 hey vett thanks..i'm about an hour from ellenville


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

lol how do you quote and answer more than one person in one post


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Can you say Lysteria... I knew you could...*


is that sarah jessica parker??


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Perfect tips


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


>



Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow that just confirmed all my original ideas man.. cool


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats cool .. So am I .. Just the other way .. I have family up by the Roundout Res.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> lol how do you quote and answer more than one person in one post


Welcome!

All you have to do is click on the quote button to copy one quote. Hit multi for all the people you want to quote and then go to the bottom and hit reply.

That should work.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey china! Good to see ya!


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cool .. So am I .. Just the other way .. I have family up by the Roundout Res.


 wasn't to far from there before i moved...use to deliver to freeman up around there...beutiful place


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey china! Good to see ya!


Thanks!!! Nice to be here.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm waiting for lights on in an hour so I can go check my plants


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

You gotta love Mom's ..She Is buying me a Saw I want for my birthday ,, and Im getting it a month early....................................................................


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta love Mom's ..She Is buying me a Saw I want for my birthday ,, and Im getting it a month early....................................................................


Hi.... my name is Vette and I am spoiled brat..... 









Gotta stop spoiling him.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Welcome!
> 
> All you have to do is click on the quote button to copy one quote. Hit multi for all the people you want to quote and then go to the bottom and hit reply.
> 
> That should work.





ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!


 sweet,,thanks china


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hi.... my name is Vette and I am spoiled brat.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im an ONLY child .. what do you expect .............


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> sweet,,thanks china


My pleasure!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> thanks twisty any suggested sites?


*Attitude.c ...... bcseedking.c ....skunkhouse.... nirvana.c....... Dr chronic.c...*





tipsgnob said:


> is that sarah jessica parker??





tipsgnob said:


>


*Burn..........*



ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!







korvette1977 said:


> You gotta love Mom's ..She Is buying me a Saw I want for my birthday ,, and Im getting it a month early....................................................................


*Your BD in Feb....? Me too........*



korvette1977 said:


> Im an ONLY child .. what do you expect .............


*Damn.... me too....! 

This is getting weird.......
*


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks twisty...will check them out


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Attitude.c ...... bcseedking.c ....skunkhouse.... nirvana.c....... Dr chronic.c...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But sweetie.... you do not act like a spoiled brat. 

What day in Feb?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

BOOOO!Gotcha!What's happening?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> BOOOO!Gotcha!What's happening?


Hey girl!!!! Great picture!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> BOOOO!Gotcha!What's happening?



Hey its SPEEDY McFried


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> But sweetie.... you do not act like a spoiled brat.
> 
> What day in Feb?



3rd week .................................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks!


ChinaCat said:


> Hey girl!!!! Great picture!


Damn right, I've gotten a lot of work done!Tweaky tweaky!


korvette1977 said:


> Hey its SPEEDY McFried


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 13, 2009)

5am wake up call..need to head out..thanks for all the great advice all..Vette..enjoy the res..i sure do miss it up there..see ya all soon

peace


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey its SPEEDY McFried


Provigil is the ticket.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Adderall xr, thank ya!


ChinaCat said:


> Provigil is the ticket.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> 5am wake up call..need to head out..thanks for all the great advice all..Vette..enjoy the res..i sure do miss it up there..see ya all soon
> 
> peace


Sweet dreams!!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Adderall xr, thank ya!


I can't do any speed too well..... so I can't stop grinding my teeth..... and I don't even take a full dose yet. And provigil isn't suppose to have any speedy side effects.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

I enjoy speedy side effects.I geek out on my house and make it all nice, lol.It makes housework more bearable.


ChinaCat said:


> I can't do any speed too well..... so I can't stop grinding my teeth..... and I don't even take a full dose yet. And provigil isn't suppose to have any speedy side effects.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I enjoy speedy side effects.I geek out on my house and make it all nice, lol.It makes housework more bearable.


I have a low tolerance level to most meds..... but maybe this weekend I'll go full dose and get a clean house.  My house would love me.... it's been so long. 

*****Just have to pick up a few packs of gum.... so I don't need anymore crowns.******


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> But sweetie.... you do not act like a spoiled brat.
> 
> What day in Feb?


*Spoiled... no.. I'm of english decent ... where in those days the line was children should be seen and not heard... My grandmother wouldn't allow children in her house, no mess.. different times.. my mom was born in 1905....
Any of that I want stuff and I got a good beating... you don't ask twice..............
think Oliver twist sort of mentality towards kids.. but that was the way then...funny when you think that now you can get jailed for corporal punishment.. it was the norm then...

So.... bet that mad everyone feel all cheery...... 

Groundhog day.................... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Last time I geeked out I stood at the peephole in a hotel door with a handgun in my hands sweating like crazy for many hrs .. I left the door only to go hide in the bathroom to do another blast ... 


God ....How I dont miss those days


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2009)

What's up RIU peeps, time to fire it up.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Spoiled... no.. I'm of english decent ... where in those days the line was children should be seen and not heard... My grandmother wouldn't allow children in her house, no mess.. different times.. my mom was born in 1905....
> Any of that I want stuff and I got a good beating... you don't ask twice..............
> think Oliver twist sort of mentality towards kids.. but that was the way then...funny when you think that now you can get jailed for corporal punishment.. it was the norm then...
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry!!!! 


Big hugs..... 

Not Vette.... he had his hard times... but he is spoiled now.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> What's up RIU peeps, time to fire it up.



Chiceh!!!!

How are you this fine evening?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

My best friend Murray is from English decent also ....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I enjoy speedy side effects.I geek out on my house and make it all nice, lol.It makes housework more bearable.


*Back in the dexies era I loved them..got shit done... studied law books... took the prerequisite entrance exam and passed for McGill Un. started taking intro courses until I got a grip and realized I couldn't afford it..so went to cegep instead..and took Psyc...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

He Is an English Springer Spaniel ............. LOL


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My best friend Murray is from English decent also ....


He's your best friend?!?!?!? That must be his last name... because f&$#ing always comes out of your mouth before his name.  (especially after he toots)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a really high tolerance, lol.Last time I went to the dentist, he had to keep shooting me full of carbocaine because it kept wearing off...he told me after, "Wow, you took 8 times as much as anyone else!"


ChinaCat said:


> I have a low tolerance level to most meds..... but maybe this weekend I'll go full dose and get a clean house.  My house would love me.... it's been so long.
> 
> *****Just have to pick up a few packs of gum.... so I don't need anymore crowns.******


Lmao....I've seen folks get like that before.Means you need sleep and food!


korvette1977 said:


> Last time I geeked out I stood at the peephole in a hotel door with a handgun in my hands sweating like crazy for many hrs .. I left the door only to go hide in the bathroom to do another blast ...
> 
> 
> God ....How I dont miss those days


Heya Chiceh!


Chiceh said:


> What's up RIU peeps, time to fire it up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Last time I geeked out I stood at the peephole in a hotel door with a handgun in my hands sweating like crazy for many hrs .. I left the door only to go hide in the bathroom to do another blast ...
> God ....How I dont miss those days


*LOL.... I hear that vette.. being in a motel nailing the blankets over the windows...... every shadow moved... I know exactly what that feeling is... that was a large factor in my quitting....*



Chiceh said:


> What's up RIU peeps, time to fire it up.






ChinaCat said:


> I'm sorry!!!!
> 
> 
> Big hugs.....
> ...


*Don't be china.. thanks though..My mom was a spotter (run house to house telling people to close lights) during the Blitz in London.. Like I said, a time and place that most can't comprehend ... but hey, they kept me safe, respectable and for the most part decent ... Hated them as people but loved as parents...

*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Chiceh!!!!
> 
> How are you this fine evening?



Doing well thanks, the room is almost done now. One more wall to drywall and just the finishing up small stuff. It should be all done this week.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ugh! i hate uppers. i was a big cokehead for like 3 yrs, 3 yrs ago. i cant even take daytime cold meds because they make me feel strung out. and i know exactly what vettes talking about with the gun and peephole thing...no fun in retrospect. i like weed and mdma now, shrooms from time to time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't see this post....I'm pretty much self educated, what I wanted to learn, I looked up.Never could afford college.If I had stayed in school, I was a straight A student, could have probably gotten a scholarship, but school sucked.


Twistyman said:


> *Back in the dexies era I loved them..got shit done... studied law books... took the prerequisite entrance exam and passed for McGill Un. started taking intro courses until I got a grip and realized I couldn't afford it..so went to cegep instead..and took Psyc...*


I hear ya, some folks like them, some don't.I force myself to eat, stay hydrated, and sleep.When folks go a few days without sleep, they tend to get weird.


SlikWiLL13 said:


> ugh! i hate uppers. i was a big cokehead for like 3 yrs, 3 yrs ago. i cant even take daytime cold meds because they make me feel strung out. and i know exactly what vettes talking about with the gun and peephole thing...no fun in retrospect. i like weed and mdma now, shrooms from time to time.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Doing well thanks, the room is almost done now. One more wall to drywall and just the finishing up small stuff. It should be all done this week.


Nice work girl!!!! A girl with power tools.... cool by me! 





Twistyman said:


> *Don't be china.. thanks though..My mom was a spotter (run house to house telling people to close lights) during the Blitz in London.. Like I said, a time and place that most can't comprehend ... but hey, they kept me safe, respectable and for the most part decent ... Hated them as people but loved as parents...
> 
> *



Yes, I know Twisty.... but I hate to hear about kids growing up that way. The honest truth is you turned out fine and like you said... they had part in that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ugh! i hate uppers. i was a big cokehead for like 3 yrs, 3 yrs ago. i cant even take daytime cold meds because they make me feel strung out. and i know exactly what vettes talking about with the gun and peephole thing...no fun in retrospect. i like weed and mdma now, shrooms from time to time.


*Coke was my cross to bare... Did a line last summer.. no crave, no jones, no like... so that was good.. me I like my weed and frosties... glad we didn't have guns to add to the mix... that would have culled the herd a bit..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I didn't see this post....I'm pretty much self educated, what I wanted to learn, I looked up.Never could afford college.If I had stayed in school, I was a straight A student, could have probably gotten a scholarship, but school sucked.
> 
> I hear ya, some folks like them, some don't.I force myself to eat, stay hydrated, and sleep.When folks go a few days without sleep, they tend to get weird.



We used to pop speed like candy back in the clubbing days, dance all night long, lol. But then that led to the coke and all that bad scene. I stick to weed now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, the hell with coke, gotta chase that buzz all around, do more and more to stay up.I took two pills at like 5 am or so this morning, and I'm still going strong.


Twistyman said:


> *Coke was my cross to bare... Did a line last summer.. no crave, no jones, no like... so that was good.. me I like my weed and frosties... glad we didn't have guns to add to the mix... that would have culled the herd a bit..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

I like weed too, but I have really low energy levels, so I get a prescription for adderall.I don't take it every day like the doc wants, just when I need to get a lot of shit done.


Chiceh said:


> We used to pop speed like candy back in the clubbing days, dance all night long, lol. But then that led to the coke and all that bad scene. I stick to weed now.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, the hell with coke, gotta chase that buzz all around, do more and more to stay up.I took two pills at like 5 am or so this morning, and I'm still going strong.


LMAO..... I am always so tired that maybe I need those instead.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea Stoney was here for this mornings wake and bake .. I was surprised ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

My doc is a pill pusher, lol.Yeah, if your tolerance is low, start with a five or ten mg dose.....bet that would do ya.I Take two 30 mg's when I do it. And if I actually ever get spare time to just party and am out for the night, at about midnight I pop one more. But like I said, I'm not someone who takes them a lot.


ChinaCat said:


> LMAO..... I am always so tired that maybe I need those instead.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My doc is a pill pusher, lol.Yeah, if your tolerance is low, start with a five or ten mg dose.....bet that would do ya.I Take two 30 mg's when I do it. And if I actually ever get spare time to just party and am out for the night, at about midnight I pop one more. But like I said, I'm not someone who takes them a lot.


My doctor gives me just about anything I need.... too many physical issues to even discuss. I would need my own thread.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> We used to pop speed like candy back in the clubbing days, dance all night long, lol. But then that led to the coke and all that bad scene. I stick to weed now.


*Back in the day coke was different then.. the either tasting stuff that would numb your whole face..and felt like a lump in your throat.. then the taste change..then they started to speed it up... now it has meth and garbage.. a friend asked me to freebase a 1/2 g for him last year... you couldn't... wouldn't bind...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Back in the day coke was different then.. the either tasting stuff that would numb your whole face..and felt like a lump in your throat.. then the taste change..then they started to speed it up... now it has meth and garbage.. a friend asked me to freebase a 1/2 g for him last year... you couldn't... wouldn't bind...*



Well I am glad I got off it back then eh? I use to snort lots of it. My sinuses are wrecked now because of it.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Back in the day coke was different then.. the either tasting stuff that would numb your whole face..and felt like a lump in your throat.. then the taste change..then they started to speed it up... now it has meth and garbage.. a friend asked me to freebase a 1/2 g for him last year... you couldn't... wouldn't bind...*


I was always a "downtown" girl... not an "uptown" girl. So I never really got into the speed scene. BUT.... back when I tampered... I know what you mean about the numbing. I could never go up without something to balance things. If I was doing anything I wanted to be smoking or other things along with it...... keep me in check. I think they call that speedballing.....not that I would know.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

LMAO.... just remembered the first time I tried Robin eggs... in 9th grade..... I took a handful..... 

E'nuff said!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I was always a "downtown" girl... not an "uptown" girl. So I never really got into the speed scene. BUT.... back when I tampered... I know what you mean about the numbing. I could never go up without something to balance things. If I was doing anything I wanted to be smoking or other things along with it...... keep me in check. I think they call that speedballing.....not that I would know.....


*I'm not a fan of that jump out of skin feeling..I like mellow......*



Chiceh said:


> Well I am glad I got off it back then eh? I use to snort lots of it. My sinuses are wrecked now because of it.


*Small price to pay compared to some..... look at "the faces of meth"...now thats scary......*



ChinaCat said:


> LMAO.... just remembered the first time I tried Robin eggs... in 9th grade..... I took a handful.....
> 
> E'nuff said!


*Whats that...? Robin eggs.*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Well I am glad I got off it back then eh? I use to snort lots of it. My sinuses are wrecked now because of it.


 i know what you mean about the rerouted sinuses, having a cold is an experience not to be had!

one of the reasons i quit is because snorting it didnt work anymore, i was gonna have to smoke it if i wanted to get high. and that is on thing i NEVER did, not even on weed.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not a fan of that jump out of skin feeling..I like mellow......*
> 
> 
> *Small price to pay compared to some..... look at "the faces of meth"...now thats scary......*
> ...



Robin eggs were a form of speed.... diet pills... yuck!!! And I totally agree... hate the jump out of your skin feeling.

LOVE me some mellow.



Off to bed with me. Gotta get up early and finish a report at work.... then I have to take a bunch of kids swimming after school. Must get some rest.

 Sweet dreams everyone!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Robin eggs were a form of speed.... diet pills... yuck!!! And I totally agree... hate the jump out of your skin feeling.
> 
> LOVE me some mellow.
> 
> ...


*Pleasant dreams M'Lady........... nite vette.....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Pleasant dreams M'Lady........... nite vette.....*


He's hanging out in the east wing.... enjoying his nightcap. He will probably stick around.

Opppps.... his light just went off..... he is coming to bed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Run China... you've got a busy day...... I'll distract him.........


** Ding dong.. Jehovah witness... "can I interest you in a ...... well you don't have to be like that..."
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice doctor.Sorry about the physical issues.


ChinaCat said:


> My doctor gives me just about anything I need.... too many physical issues to even discuss. I would need my own thread.


I mix when I party, too...kinda like "adjusting" the buzz.


ChinaCat said:


> I was always a "downtown" girl... not an "uptown" girl. So I never really got into the speed scene. BUT.... back when I tampered... I know what you mean about the numbing. I could never go up without something to balance things. If I was doing anything I wanted to be smoking or other things along with it...... keep me in check. I think they call that speedballing.....not that I would know.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

I did a shitload of speed back in high school, now you couldn't pay me to take the stuff. I remember sitting in class with the click type pen, click, click, click, click, click..............


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Robin Eggs, Bennies, Aderol What's next?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

LOl, that sounds like an electrifying class....


misshestermoffitt said:


> I did a shitload of speed back in high school, now you couldn't pay me to take the stuff. I remember sitting in class with the click type pen, click, click, click, click, click..............


What d'ya got?


NewGrowth said:


> Robin Eggs, Bennies, Aderol What's next?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Just weed, hash, and some mushrooms.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


NewGrowth said:


> Just weed, hash, and some mushrooms.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll put it all in the blender and make a smoothie


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Better add some sugar,that's gonna be some funky shit!


NewGrowth said:


> I'll put it all in the blender and make a smoothie


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

I could add some kool-aid and vodka


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Lord, hold the vodka, I wanna keep the shrooms down.


NewGrowth said:


> I could add some kool-aid and vodka


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Too late . . . I'll just add some dramamine and more weed . . . ok I think its alive


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Is this one of those Jonestown mass suicide things or a party?


NewGrowth said:


> Too late . . . I'll just add some dramamine and more weed . . . ok I think its alive


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it might be both . . . anything is possible after you drink that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, bottoms up!


NewGrowth said:


> I think it might be both . . . anything is possible after you drink that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

*brown tar heroin is the cats meow.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

mmmm, my fav


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Godd morning from the frozen Solid Pocono Mountains 

Its freeking 4 degree's Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

12 degrees here.....I need to turn the heat on.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots of people from the pocanos 
Posted on OG.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 13, 2009)

67 burrrrry degrees here!

Morning everyone!
Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

I gotta Run China To school and hit the bank.. I'll be back to bake with you guys in about an Hr ...............


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> 67 burrrrry degrees here!
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Wake n Bake


Just rub that in why don't ya.......Below freezing for days here.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it a canna budder day? I say yes...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 13, 2009)

Drive safe Vette and tell China a Good Morning from me.

Diem talk to me in June when I am miserable, which I will be! So let me live in this small glory for now. Floriduh SUCKS.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Florida does suck .....police state.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Florida does suck .....police state.


Hell yeah! I hate it here, but, I am making the best of it since I am stuck until the market rebounds. The police here are real pricks....hell, the people here are mostly pricks!
I am a Northerner at heart and I am out of place here, and, it shows......

Are you making canna butter today?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I freeze canna budder till I need it.....works great I put in all kinds of food. Toast today


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 13, 2009)

Mmmmmm toast with canna butter, yummy!
I am whipping up some french toast as soon as the hubby gets back from his run, no canna butter though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I was a 5 mile a day runner till the arthritis set in.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Godd morning from the frozen Solid Pocono Mountains
> Its freeking 4 degree's Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





Sunnysideup said:


> 67 burrrrry degrees here!
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Wake n Bake


*Happy freezing all....  -33c = -27f here............*





diemdepyro said:


> I was a 5 mile a day runner till the arthritis set in.


*Never ran.... I'm in the olympics now.......100 yard grovel team..

Watching the local news this morning...well who do they show working at the shelter...... The world famous... Jail guy.... tall guy, 2nd from left......... he's watching that no booze comes in...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Holy fuck... Winnipeg -45c = -49f.......... come the Canada for the pot laws..... stay because you're frozen to the seat......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Its brutal outside .. Time for coffee and bowls .. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its brutal outside .. Time for coffee and bowls .. Cheers


*Morning man....  I'm not checking to see.. but the cat, after food, dump goes on balcony... well no balcony for him today... I don't think his feet touched the ground as he went out and came in.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Its a balmy 4 degrees here .. Its so cold that if you spit .. by the time it hits the ground the spit is frozen..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

If you piss outside bring a stick to free yourself.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

It snowed here last night WTF There's drifts in the yard and my dogs are sloppy and wet  

Wake and Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Miss .. Yea our dogs did not stay out long today .. they took care of business and were back at the door in a quick minute


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

My dog is still in bed(lazy dog).
Pipes will break here. They freak here not a roll of toilet paper for 30 miles.
The weather brought to you by
Charmin.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Two of our dogs are in Bed with China's Mom .. As soon as she (China ) leaves they go downstairs to her Mom , after her Mom leaves they come and lay near me , when China Gets home they Hop into bed with her .. It keeps going and going like that in circles day in and day out


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine want to run in and out. It's a good thing I did all of the towels yesterday, I'll go through most of them drying off dogs today. I can't leave Buddy out for very long, he's only an 11 pound dog, he'll freeze fast. My big girl (retriever) she's like a kid in the summer. She'd love a revolving door.........

Got some stuff called "Sweet tooth" anyone ever heard of it, tasting nice...........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Power is blinking time for a system backup TTFN....Pax


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just offered China and her Mom to go out together (just them two) To dinner and a show to go see Barry Manilow and across from the arena is a new Italian Rest that just opened , it looks good .. But I'll let them go there 1st and bring back some leftovers before i go


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought my big girl and I were going to have goofy time, she was being playful and hopping around so we started to play and she turned it into "lets run to the back door and take this outside" sigh, so now she's out and I'm not having any goofy time. Oh well, she running around scooping up mouthfuls of snow while she goes.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 14, 2009)

All this talk of dogs reminds me of Joe Dirt. Remember when the dog was on the porch with his balls frozen to the floor? LOL, that was a funny ass movie.

Ahhh, Barry Manilow, my mom used to love him. Barry this and Barry that, blah blah blah. I think I know every word to every one of his songs.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

My mom liked Elvis and Neil Diamond........eek........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My dog is still in bed(lazy dog).
> Pipes will break here. They freak here not a roll of toilet paper for 30 miles.
> The weather brought to you by
> Charmin.


*Broken pipes are a big thing in Montreal... the infrastructure is like 100-150 years old in some areas and they get about 3 broken water mains a day in this weather..........*



korvette1977 said:


> Two of our dogs are in Bed with China's Mom .. As soon as she (China ) leaves they go downstairs to her Mom , after her Mom leaves they come and lay near me , when China Gets home they Hop into bed with her .. It keeps going and going like that in circles day in and day out


*No fools there... they know which side of the bread the butters on......
Who said dumb animals....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My mom liked Elvis and Neil Diamond........eek........


LOL, Neil Diamond, I forgot about him! My momma loved him too. She wasn't that big on Elvis, my grandmother was. I remember the day Elvis died, I was out crabbing on the Y river with my grandparents. My grandmother had her radio in a plastic bag and she sat there and sobbed all day until my grandfather took us to a little island that smelled like shit and dropped us off and left us there....good memories, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, Neil Diamond, I forgot about him! My momma loved him too. She wasn't that big on Elvis, my grandmother was. I remember the day Elvis died, I was out crabbing on the Y river with my grandparents. My grandmother had her radio in a plastic bag and she sat there and sobbed all day until my grandfather took us to a little island that smelled like shit and dropped us off and left us there....good memories, lol.


*Neil Diamonds Hot august night is OK... he does do a good show..... but there still is an eek factor... like manilow...humperwacherdink... and that mr vegas..his name eludes me...*
*Wayne newton..thats it...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Crooners ,, They get all the pussy .....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

OK here's another one for you......The Oak Ridge Boys.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

At their concerts women get NUTS ... 

I saw Neil Diamond and Chicks were taking off their clothes . The same with George Micheal, Tony Bennett Made ME WET


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wayne Newton.. LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> At their concerts women get NUTS ...
> 
> I saw Neil Diamond and Chicks were taking off their clothes . The same with George Micheal, Tony Bennett Made ME WET


Rick just got in from his run and he says "Who are you talking to and about what?" I tell him we are talking about Manilow and Diamond...He is in the shower now trying to lure me in there...he is singing "They're coming to America....." Oh god, what did I start? LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be back, I am going to grab a shower.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I got out of babysitting my grandchild.......Woo hooo!
I watched dragnet on hulu and there is a danger of cannabis making me place the little bugger in the oven.....


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I got out of babysitting my grandchild.......Woo hooo!
> I watched dragnet on hulu and there is a danger of cannabis making me place the little bugger in the oven.....


so you feel that urge too ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wayne Newton.. LOL


*He's always creeped me out........*



Sunnysideup said:


> Rick just got in from his run and he says "Who are you talking to and about what?" I tell him we are talking about Manilow and Diamond...He is in the shower now trying to lure me in there...he is singing "They're coming to America....." Oh god, what did I start? LOL





Sunnysideup said:


> I'll be back, I am going to grab a shower.....


*..get my back honey............... get my front honey.......... let go of that thing............ pufff break............round two.......


*welcome home dude...
*


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

i just pressed me hashish now to smoke


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Oceans 13 and a few fat bowls ... Thats The ticket ..


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

before i pull me little one's out of bed


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Neil Diamonds Hot august night is OK... he does do a good show..... but there still is an eek factor... like manilow...humperwacherdink... and that mr vegas..his name eludes me...*
> *Wayne newton..thats it...*


Tom Jones creeps me he is one greasy dude.


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy shit I did it right


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

does any one here live in the us


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I live in Canadia......trubec


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Alex trubec


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

I live in Kentucky


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

is it legal there


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Every one is looking up Kentucky pot laws.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

it is not there it would be here.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

what is this ?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

instant message style thread ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4539


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Tom Jones creeps me he is one greasy dude.


*Jimmy Page used to do guitar work on some of his early albums... Donovans too....... twistys triva page...*





diemdepyro said:


> I live in Canadia......trubec


*No you don't... or you'd know Trekec....jk.... 

damn that was a good fried egg sammy... sometimes the most basic scoff tastes the best.......
*


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

It can be if you want it


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

lol thats nice


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Jimmy Page used to do guitar work on some of his early albums... Donovans too....... twistys triva page...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but I stayed at a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

less than 5 plants ... misd
5 - 1,000,000,000,000 plants ... felony


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

wow I just took a juicey hit of me hashish and wow I almost feel over standing at my comp


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

New Bonnaroo Video's up Check em out at www.bonnaroo.com


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry yesterday was my first day to smoke hashish and i've been making it and it's a very hard process to get right and I think i just got it right


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone seen the reaping


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

vette - i challenge you to not speak of bonnaroo for just one day....i dont think you can do it! my guess is that by 3pm you start shaking and scratching.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> vette - i challenge you to not speak of bonnaroo for just one day....i dont think you can do it! my guess is that by 3pm you start shaking and scratching.



What do I win ??????????????? 


It'll be hard ,,Im counting days


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

what would you rather smoke .. hash or bho ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Bonaroo that is in July right.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Bonaroo that is in July right.......



Nope June 11-14 th


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Gotcha.....too easy


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

Hash though I'm really feelin this


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

ive only had hash ... that was years go, never had bho... im not sure what to try making with my trim yet


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

im not gonna have a massive amount so i duno ... maybe ill just try making butter


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

When I was in Europe 20 years ago hash was all you got.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Its 10 am and the server did not crash. WTF?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Its 10 am and the server did not crash. WTF?


I'm busy this morning and haven't had a chance to get around to it


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

missed it by that much...huh


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> When I was in Europe 20 years ago hash was all you got.


*In the 60 & 70's hash was hash and great... now unless you know who made it the chance are you get garbage.. look at the UK and that soapbar shit (google it if you never heard of it)... people are finding plastic, shoe polish and god knows what else in it... *


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1915225]Morning all [/QUOTE]
*G'Day SICC.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Not the uk Germany..... Been to almost every place. Shit changes.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2009)

Hows it goin? i actually got on the site the regular way instead on using the myrollitup url


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *In the 60 & 70's hash was hash and great... now unless you know who made it the chance are you get garbage.. look at the UK and that soapbar shit (google it if you never heard of it)... people are finding plastic, shoe polish and god knows what else in it... *


wow, thats horrible ... sounds like they cook meth too


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Them glass balls that look like trich's people are no damn good.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey China....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 14, 2009)

Sitting by the pool watching the kids..... not too bad. 85 degrees inside..... 10 degrees outside.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I get to retest the epidemiology class.... seems as not many passed.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I even get a month to study.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I even get a month to study.....


Yikes.... good luck with that.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I failed by 1 point....I did not read the book...skimmed it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

It is actually a decent read with all this bird flu and terrorism.
They are worried gene splicing germs is too easy........And it is


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I failed by 1 point....I did not read the book...skimmed it.


I am glad that I am done with school for a little. I want to do my PhD but I keep finding master's programs that I want. 

Oh well!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I am taking this because it is needed severely, epidemiology is not what people think it is. 
The salmonella outbreak that the fda gets into and screws up stuff like that. Where did it originate? Specific DNA such as St. Paul strain(weapon). Gobbdly goop and what nots. I am 50 +_ and do not need a job. It is just nice to know what the hell is going on with our food supply.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!!


*Hi China....*



ChinaCat said:


> Sitting by the pool watching the kids..... not too bad. 85 degrees inside..... 10 degrees outside.


*Ahem... hate to break up the love fest.... but.... hmmmm..you have a floater..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Kids float?.......I will have to try that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*More like bobbing.... they're top heavy...... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

My kids would sink.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Well stop making them swim with their lucky hams around their necks... no sharks in the pool.......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a mean headache ....................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

Lookit this shit...there was no report of abuse...they took these kids because of their names.I'll be watching this story.
*NJ kids with Nazi-inspired names removed from home*

photo, Heath Campbell, left, with his wife, Deborah, and son Adolf  

   Play Video   *Video:* Young Adolph Hitler Removed From His Pa. Home  CBS 3 Philadelphia
 
HOLLAND TOWNSHIP, N.J.  Three New Jersey siblings whose names have Nazi connotations have been placed in state custody, police said. The children, ranging in age from 3 to under 1, were removed from their home Friday. They drew attention last month when a supermarket bakery refused to put the name of the oldest  Adolf Hitler Campbell  on a birthday cake.
State workers didn't tell police why the children were taken, police Sgt. John Harris said.
A spokeswoman for the state Division of Youth and Family Services, Kate Bernyk, said she would not comment on any specific case, but she said the state would not remove children from a home simply because of their names.
A family court hearing is scheduled for Thursday. Court officials said the matter is sealed and they could not release information about what might be decided at the hearing.
The other two children, both girls, are JoyceLynn Aryan Nation Campbell and Honszlynn Hinler Jeannie Campbell.
The father, Heath Campbell, had no comment when contacted by The Express-Times of Easton, Pa. The Associated Press could not locate a working telephone number for the family Wednesday.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*That sucks.... Had one yesterday...I don't get them often thank god...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lookit this shit...there was no report of abuse...they took these kids because of their names.I'll be watching this story.
> *NJ kids with Nazi-inspired names removed from home..
> 
> How the hell can anyone arbitrarily give a name like that to a kid and possibly(likely) put the child at risk in later life... Some people shouldn't be allowed to breed.....
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 14, 2009)

Heya, I have a new grow room, just need to line it and put up some shelves and it is done! Woot Woot fire it up!.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya, I have a new grow room, just need to line it and put up some shelves and it is done! Woot Woot fire it up!.


* Good stuff... you've been working hard at that....... and many more.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi, twisty...but still..just because they name their kids something, doesn't mean they're bad people.Everyone has the right to raise their offspring as they see fit, so long as they're not actually harming them.I saw in an old book once on odd names that some folks in the 1800's named their kid "Nicie Horsie".


Twistyman said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > Lookit this shit...there was no report of abuse...they took these kids because of their names.I'll be watching this story.
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats Great Chicheh.. Whens the grand opening Party ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

I just made some magical mushroom soup


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hi, twisty...but still..just because they name their kids something, doesn't mean they're bad people.Everyone has the right to raise their offspring as they see fit, so long as they're not actually harming them.I saw in an old book once on odd names that some folks in the 1800's named their kid "Nicie Horsie".
> 
> 
> Twistyman said:
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> * Good stuff... you've been working hard at that....... and many more.....*





Stoney McFried said:


> Hi, twisty...but still..just because they name their kids something, doesn't mean they're bad people.Everyone has the right to raise their offspring as they see fit, so long as they're not actually harming them.I saw in an old book once on odd names that some folks in the 1800's named their kid "Nicie Horsie".
> 
> 
> Twistyman said:
> ...


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Jan 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya, I have a new grow room, just need to line it and put up some shelves and it is done! Woot Woot fire it up!.


nice. hopefully see you in chat soon to catch up.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 14, 2009)

Gr8fulGreen said:


> nice. hopefully see you in chat soon to catch up.



Heya Gr8, How are you doing? Chat is down, I am not sure for how long either.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hi, twisty...but still..just because they name their kids something, doesn't mean they're bad people.Everyone has the right to raise their offspring as they see fit, so long as they're not actually harming them.I saw in an old book once on odd names that some folks in the 1800's named their kid "Nicie Horsie".
> 
> 
> Twistyman said:
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Another local car dealer in our area closed down ,, Thats 3 since Nov....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Another local car dealer in our area closed down ,, Thats 3 since Nov....


Well that is sad to hear for your local economy. We are experiencing the similar thing here, auto sector factories and manufacturers closing down all over the place.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quite a few jobs get lost too.. Crime is up , Its going to get worse


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Another local car dealer in our area closed down ,, Thats 3 since Nov....


*When I started at GM in 81, the year after the auto indust. went to hell ..made it through but it was tight, and we were lucky.. years ago the line was be a mechanic, alway work...
then it was be a comp. programmer always work.. now you can get those guys at a dime a dozen.. the pick of the crop for peanuts... and to think this all (slump) started by rich fucks trying to get richer....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

The filthy rich will have to steal from the stinking rich if things do not improve.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 14, 2009)

Are we all so different?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Its snowing here and 8 degree's 

School has a 2 hr delay , Im hoping they close for the day.................

Time to bake ... Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Korvette how is the head...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

5 here......freaking arthritis.
Hitting the painkillers early this year.....Betty Ford in spring. lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

i can't get fully baked today medium rare. Consult gig, I can't get out so they will be here. Schedule is cleared for june....I will be absolutely retiring then. They just do not know that or the severance pack would disappear. So korvette wind chimes with the bird Houses?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> i can't get fully baked today medium rare. Consult gig, I can't get out so they will be here. Schedule is cleared for june....I will be absolutely retiring then. They just do not know that or the severance pack would disappear. So korvette wind chimes with the bird Houses?


I dont like wind chimes so no .. Bonnaroo is in June


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I am considered there (bonaroo).
All travel arranged.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am considered there (bonaroo).
> All travel arranged.


Cool... You gotta hook up with us and Tips we are going to have a few good smoke outs


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

I doubt it .... the farm is fenced off ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I will ask my cousin also(he lives real nearby). He may be in a better position.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Country boys are loyal friends. My familly has more than 200 years of roots in that area I know every body. I will likely retire somewhere in TN. Home of the KUSH


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

How many times have you been to bonaroo?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Whoo Hoo ..They closed the school's today... I get to spend the whole day with China .. 


Im thinking afternoon Delight


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Do they add days at years end for these snow days?Water pipes busted at school here they are adding days at end of year.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> How many times have you been to bonaroo?



This year will be my 3rd one 

China Cat (My Fiance' ) has been to 5 this year being her 6th


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Do they add days at years end for these snow days?Water pipes busted at school here they are adding days at end of year.


Yea they do here too.. Right now if they lose 2 more days to snow that it'll cut into Bonnaroo .. But she has some personal days saved so ..It should all work out


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

TTFN vette grandson is here and
i like to make him cry


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> TTFN vette grandson is here and
> i like to make him cry




Thats mean .. but have fun


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

OH TWISTY .................................... Whatcha doing ????????????????



Get off that doll..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The filthy rich will have to steal from the stinking rich if things do not improve.


*They already did.... speilberg.................*



Sunnysideup said:


> Are we all so different?


*Aw..... cute babies............. MMMmmm!!! mini bacon.... JK..*



korvette1977 said:


> Its snowing here and 8 degree's
> 
> School has a 2 hr delay , Im hoping they close for the day.................
> 
> Time to bake ... Cheers


*With wind.. -33c = -27f.... and 3-5 more days getting worse...... might break a record for # of mega cold days in a row.*



korvette1977 said:


> OH TWISTY .................................... Whatcha doing ????????????????
> 
> Get off that doll..


*Hi vette.. hope your head is better... I was singing to my babies to wake up (all the leaves fell off, fuck even plants are comedians)... Day 9 of 12/12 and flowers are starting to form.. all this inside stuff is new to me so I'm a little amazed and worried at the same time... outside is so much more easier... feed & water ..thats it.. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

good morning wake and bakers. Twisty sent us a canadian air package and now Illinios is CLOSED today. 

-10 feels like -32, bbbrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Snow again here...Water pipes broke Consult canceled...Yee haw
(removing necktie). Grandson asleep ....Live is good to diemdepyro. Morning all.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Global warming...lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Global warming...lol


*And they think its from fossil fuels... its from all the inside grow ops, heating up homes.......... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Balmy 62 in my house.....
Cheap bastard i am


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

No reason why we shouldn't grow and heat both. It's recycling.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No reason why we shouldn't grow and heat both. It's recycling.


That is my theory you are real smart misskiss-ass


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

we have a bunch of lakes around here .. everyday people are out there ice fishing, at night it looks cool with the laterns lit all over the frozen lake .. On the weekend there is easy 200 people out there.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

See weed growers are good for the environment, we produce oxygen, we recycle light into heat, we're mellow and friendly, 

"there should be more people like us and less people like them"


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> See weed growers are good for the environment, we produce oxygen, we recycle light into heat, we're mellow and friendly,
> 
> "there should be more people like us and less people like them"


i kinda like the idea of it being an "exclusive" club to those smart enough to be capable of growing... it helps filter those less desirable elements. (the arseholes)


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Balmy 62 in my house.....
> Cheap bastard i am


*Having COPD I'm always cold in the winter...I have it at 75 here...*



korvette1977 said:


> we have a bunch of lakes around here .. everyday people are out there ice fishing, at night it looks cool with the laternes lit all over the frozen lake .. On the weekend there is easy 200 people out there.


*I live on an island and ice fishing is big around here... you should see the amount of people that ice fish in Quebec for the tommycod run... thousands........... a whole city on ice right down to bars/restaurants... on the ice*



misshestermoffitt said:


> See weed growers are good for the environment, we produce oxygen, we recycle light into heat, we're mellow and friendly,
> 
> "there should be more people like us and less people like them"


*Morning miss  I create methane.... *  *Sadly it has side effects if you breath it.......*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 15, 2009)

morning, its -14 before the wind chill here. thats enough for me to stay home, im a tropical irishman. i dont dig this shit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

I already proclaimed it "pajama day" at my house. Nobody has to go anywhere, so we aren't.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

We will be socked in for days.. Waiting for the power outage.....
I am sitting here in a puffy jacket
teeth chattering. Just like that pig avatar


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Jan 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Gr8, How are you doing? Chat is down, I am not sure for how long either.


yeah, I noticed we're on a temp setup now. better than nothing I suppose. see you there later maybe!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I already proclaimed it "pajama day" at my house. Nobody has to go anywhere, so we aren't.



Same here .. But i do need to run to town for smokes later ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Same here .. But i do need to run to town for smokes later ..


*Grab me a pack... I'm out and can't go out in this shit... won't make it 20 yards...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 15, 2009)

i was gonna go put a coat of paint on at the daycare ladies house, its only 4 blocks away but i dont even want to take the offspring that far.

its not the heat that gets ya, its the humidity.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

I buy a weeks worth every friday. Don't want to have to get out during the week.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I caught Korvetts headache...
Smoke some aspirin later.
My this is a thumper..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I caught Korvetts headache...
> Smoke some aspirin later.
> My this is a thumper..


*I had one the other day... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning everyone....I think......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Sunny  How's things?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone....I think......


*Sunny  They said on the news last night that parts of Florida was going down to zero......... Bummer..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone....I think......


Florida Sunny please do not rub the weather in.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone....I think......


Florida Sunny please do not rub the weather in.Here we go with the SQL bullshit i think


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I can test this in 30 minutes but I fear the admin would fear a cyber attack. False alarm it is much better.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I can test this in 30 minutes but I fear the admin would fear a cyber attack. False alarm it is much better.


*Are you hacking the site again...... someone go pull vette off of China... its her day off... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Not hacking security testing....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny  How's things?


Very good, thanks!



Twistyman said:


> *Sunny  They said on the news last night that parts of Florida was going down to zero......... Bummer..*


Right now it is a mere 60 degrees....burrr. 
To be honest, I MISS the cold weather, I long for it. The first 3 years down here I loved the weather, now, I long for my seasons again.



diemdepyro said:


> I can test this in 30 minutes but I fear the admin would fear a cyber attack. False alarm it is much better.


I thought it was my computer....very frustrating!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*morning dudes and dudettes...tropical here...10 degrees.*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning dudes and dudettes...tropical here...10 degrees.*



welcome to the club ... i keep telling my self its volcano ash out side ... but its still cold


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 15, 2009)

Good morning all,  GO EAGLES!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning dudes and dudettes...tropical here...10 degrees.*


[quote="SICC";1920881]Good morning all,  GO EAGLES![/quote]

*What time do you two call this...??? 

Hey guys..... They just said in Regina Sask. it was -51c = -59f... and that in a day or two there will be a 40 degree improvement... and that that cold will be coming here.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

I feel like a rubber band ..............................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel like a rubber band ..............................................


*I'm scared to ask............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm scared to ask............*



I think its too much caffeine and lack of food ,, So I ate a sandwich , Im starting to feel better .. I gotta slow up on the coffee..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea coffee kills


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think its too much caffeine and lack of food ,, So I ate a sandwich , Im starting to feel better .. I gotta slow up on the coffee..


*I'm drinking too much myself......about 8-10 per day...*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

thats alot of coffe


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

today on the news they were saying too much caffeine can cause hallocinations. Time to ban coffee  


P S I'm so fucking bored, bored, bored, bored, bored...........................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Me too.. been watching that plane crash into the Hudson river.. everyone was safe... Seems like some Canadian (what..?) geese got sucked into engines......


*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

those damn canadian !






















geese


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

I hadn't seen that, I've been on history channel all day, geese you say? Were they terrorist geese by chance?

The geese are confused as fuck. Around here they've just been flying in circles all winter, they usually aren't here when it's this cold out. I think people who dont think we're having a climate change need to spend more time watching geese.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*so...it's twistys fault....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hadn't seen that, I've been on history channel all day, geese you say? Were they terrorist geese by chance?
> 
> The geese are confused as fuck. Around here they've just been flying in circles all winter, they usually aren't here when it's this cold out. I think people who dont think we're having a climate change need to spend more time watching geese.





tipsgnob said:


> *so...it's twistys fault....*


*Muahahahaha ..!! Osama Goose Laden....... 

*




....**
*

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Skyrockets In Flight ,


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

Goosama Binladen


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Skyrockets In Flight ,


*Afternoon delight.............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*Starland Vocal Band....fuck, I'm gettn dizzy*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Afternoon delight.............*





You betcha ........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*horny bastard...fuck fuck fuck*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *horny bastard...fuck fuck fuck*




Im in love ...........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*yeah me tooo...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im in love ...........................


*"With a beautiful woman".......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Every thing closed due to cold: Pu¤¤ies..
Get a room! You know who you are.
Twisty Tips stop encouraging this sort of thingÆ= Sorry having keyboard probs.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Also blazed....But er....Froze in and all


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*twistytips...reminds me of a stripper I used to date.......*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all, how is it going tonight?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*chiceh....what's up with your bad self?!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Baked catatonic......


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *chiceh....what's up with your bad self?!*


Doing great thanks and yourself?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

bored and bakin, or bakin and bored, either way........ We got some of your cold air down here, you can have it back any time now.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twistytips...reminds me of a stripper I used to date.......*


*Do tell...........*



Chiceh said:


> Hey all, how is it going tonight?


*Evening Chiceh...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> bored and bakin, or bakin and bored, either way........ We got some of your cold air down here, you can have it back any time now.


*We're bored... miss, MM and myself are poking republicans...... they do get all worked up......  *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Poke at me next I voted Perot Twice..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 15, 2009)

I baked a chicken it was good chiceh. I love bake


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I am still eating chili. With scoops now.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love chili


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Poke at me next I voted Perot Twice..


*I don't really mind most others, in all parties, anything but palin.. shes a mental case...... look at how she stuck a knife in McCains back.. she calls Obama every name and lie she can..then a few reporters and comedians say boo and she cries like a little girl... yeah she's stable.... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Not the canned dog food chili the real stuff...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I find Palins obvious stupidity sexy....But as my mommie said" you aint right boy".


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> bored and bakin, or bakin and bored, either way........ We got some of your cold air down here, you can have it back any time now.





Twistyman said:


> *Do tell...........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evening folks. Yes it sure is crunchy cold this week, coldest yet this year. The dogs don't even want to stay outside to play. So we stay inside and FiRe It uP, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*as will rodgers said, "I don't belong to an organized party, I'm a democrat".*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Nothing open.....Even the pigs are closed LOL. Freezing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning Folks . Its -7 here this morning .. 

Im warm though ... 


Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Thermometer is peggeg......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I am still pretty buzzed from the canna butter yesterday.....Buzzed or i had a stroke......I am going to do some more and see if there is a limit to this.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

My rooster was freaking.......I went out and he was stuck to the ground....Stupid thing I told him yesterday to keep moving....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My rooster was freaking.......I went out and he was stuck to the ground....Stupid thing I told him yesterday to keep moving....


Thats just wrong you should let him inside and give him some hot coco..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Pot of hot water with noodles is most likely. He only has a job in springtime and I am down sizinggg.....Stupid bird he is.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 15, 2009)

good mornin
bong tokes outside this mornin while the sun's comin up

everything is pink and blue

"red sky in the morning sailors take warning"

but the reflection off the snow makes for something straight out of a novel.

wish i had my camera.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Sun... where is MY sun.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> good mornin
> bong tokes outside this mornin while the sun's comin up
> 
> everything is pink and blue
> ...


Made me look........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Made me look........


 

plus i love the way smoke looks when you blow it out in the winter.



im what's known as, easy to please.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I am still buzzed from yesterdays canna butter...........Nice not complaining.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pretty cool shit with that plane crash,, NO ONE was killed


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Pretty cool shit with that plane crash,, NO ONE was killed


yea man, that was REAL cool shit.

surreal almost


seeing people just you know. standing on the wing of a plane in the hudson.

im none too proud to say this, but i SWIM in that shit haha. its pretty godamn good to see some people know how to do their job. all those people too...all calm they say. thats a damn fine result if ya ask me   

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090115/ap_on_re_us/plane_in_river

the pictures from this morning make it look like a major attraction at universal studios


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

That cold water is a bitch did they say what the water temp was?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That cold water is a bitch did they say what the water temp was?


i remember them saying hypothermia was the main problem with the passengers..but i dont remember what they said the water temp was


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

The water is 40 degree's That plane landed right next to the Intrepid .. China and I were there last month .. Im glad no dead . Kudos to the pilot ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

You lose your core temp in water rapidly..Docs are real good with hypothermia now. They can warm your insides and all.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Kudos that the airframe stayed intact.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

*Join Date:* Feb 2007​
*Location:* center of galaxy​
*Posts:* 1,463
Almost my anniversary I. C.​


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Do I get a watch and check.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

You get to say you been here a few yrs


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

ooow aahhhh. That is not tangible.....No atta boy?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish Hestermoffet would log in and tell me how to find the remote.......These infomercials are scary.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks . Its -7 here this morning ..
> Im warm though ...
> Cheers


*-22f here........ G'day all......*





diemdepyro said:


> I am still pretty buzzed from the canna butter yesterday.....Buzzed or i had a stroke......I am going to do some more and see if there is a limit to this.


*When I ate whack-O-Canna shortbread I was quite stunned,(I heard that.. get it all out of your systems), stunned for 2 days..*


diemdepyro said:


> That cold water is a bitch did they say what the water temp was?


*They said the air was 21 and the water 32.......


*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I love that canna butter.....I have come "that close" to tripping on it. Rick Simpsons "Run from the Cure" seen it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

-4 here now .. Its getting Colder .. Dont the sun HEAT up the earth ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys keep rubbing $hit in.....My thermometer is pegged
and my remote is lost..... I live on the damn side of a mountain and the sun will not be up till at least 10 am.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> -4 here now .. Its getting Colder .. Dont the sun HEAT up the earth ?


Yes, but....only in abundance...when you already have enough of it..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> -4 here now .. Its getting Colder .. Dont the sun HEAT up the earth ?


*Armageddon dude..the ice age cometh............. you're in the same bubble as us..
so monday till any hope.. today and tomorrow out west of us is supposed to go up by 40 degrees...... talk about drastic change.... 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> yea man, that was REAL cool shit.
> 
> surreal almost
> 
> ...


 That cold a$$ed water removes all your strength, one burst of adrenaline and you become a rock. Those people are amazing.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep thats what they are sayng here .. next thursday will be the warmest 32 as the hi temp


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You guys keep rubbing $hit in.....My thermometer is pegged
> and my remote is lost..... I live on the damn side of a mountain and the sun will not be up till at least 10 am.


*South side I hope..good for weed growing.. natural drainage........ woo hoo....
crop planting party at diemdepyros this year...
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

We will not be above freezing for days....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *South side I hope..good for weed growing.. natural drainage........ woo hoo....
> crop planting party at diemdepyros this year...
> *


No west side But I occasionally walk to the south side


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep losing Joints here. Still no remote.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I keep losing Joints here. Still no remote.....


*Poor baby.... I ran out last week........ and my remote batteries are getting weak... and I'm NOT going out in this shit...... The last cable box I had you could change shit at the box.. but this one has nothing you can push.... thats stupid........ *


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

logictech universal remotes = pwnage


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Poor baby.... I ran out last week........ and my remote batteries are getting weak... and I'm NOT going out in this shit...... The last cable box I had you could change shit at the box.. but this one has nothing you can push.... thats stupid........ *


They do that on purpose. How much does it cost to add a button..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just ran outside to pull the garbage to the road .. Damn Its freeking COLD , Now I gotta get dressed and run China to school and then go to Wal-mart, Damn I wish i could stay in my pajama's


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 15, 2009)

- 20 here...thats just obscene cold. i dont dig this shit. it needs to get warm so i can get this asshole to finish and hours worth of work so i can bill the customer. i needs to get paid!

on a up note, i squeezed about 100 or so northers lightsxNYC diesel seeds out of the bud i seeded. i cant wait to see how they grow/smoke.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

F1's SlikWiLL13


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Test 12346789 Does this work?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hello tower..!! Hello... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I love that canna butter.....I have come "that close" to tripping on it. Rick Simpsons "Run from the Cure" seen it?


I demand an answer
*Join Date:* Feb 2007​
*Location:* center of galaxy​
*Posts:* 1,505 I have been here years and want respect and a remote.​


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Poor baby.... I ran out last week........ and my remote batteries are getting weak... and I'm NOT going out in this shit...... The last cable box I had you could change shit at the box.. but this one has nothing you can push.... thats stupid........ *


 You been messing with my remote........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Run everyone...diemdepyro has lost his mind............. *


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2009)

It's 27 below here. I have lost my mind. My grow room is 52 this am. When will April come?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I put some software in yesterday and all the IPs logged in to this server popped up in a side bar.
I want who ever has been messing with my remote to give it back.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

Morning everyone. It is cold here too. My cat is acting like he is tripping on acid, running around like he is a kitten again. I could of killed him last night when he decided to jump all over my face at 3am....damn cat.

I HATE Airtran this morning. We are going to go to Md. for a few days. So I booked us tickets, at a very cheap price, and this morning I go to reserve our seats and the part comes up about luggage. I always check yes...well this time it said, okay that will be $30.00 more dollars?!?! They now won't let you take ANY luggage unless you pay $15. a bag, what a crock of shit. How many people travel without luggage? I do, NOW. The great deal is not such a good deal when you add in the price to bring a piece of luggage....crooks.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I put some software in yesterday and all the IPs logged in to this server popped up in a side bar.
> I want who ever has been messing with my remote to give it back.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Have a nice trip...Sunny. I bought a 39 dollar air ticket and with all the fees it was 100$


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


>


This is sadly true the software is called back track 3. Proxy people.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Have a nice trip...Sunny. I bought a 39 dollar air ticket and with all the fees it was 100$


Thanks Diem, and I really have NOT messed with your controller.

Yeah, I am used to all the fees, but, NEVER, have they charged for one piece of luggage (unless it is overweight) This is something new they added in December, which to me is a rip off. They should tell you that you can't bring luggage without paying more. I am going to start using Southwest again....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep one piece....Like you travel with nothing ....LOL just wear all your clothes at once.....Keep the tooth brush in Your mouth.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Yep one piece....Like you travel with nothing ....LOL just wear all your clothes at once.....Keep the tooth brush in Your mouth.


I already told Rick we are cramming our stuff in our carry-ons. I don't mind paying, but, this was trickery, imo....
I keep clothes in Maryland, so I don't need to pack any of them. I have stuff for the kids, that is why I am upset. It just seems that now a days nothing is as it appears.....I am a straight up kind of gal, what you see is what you get, no games, no tricks....this seems to be a rarity today, nothing is as it appears.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html
Here is a link scary stuff.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I already told Rick we are cramming our stuff in our carry-ons. I don't mind paying, but, this was trickery, imo....
> I keep clothes in Maryland, so I don't need to pack any of them. I have stuff for the kids, that is why I am upset. It just seems that now a days nothing is as it appears.....I am a straight up kind of gal, what you see is what you get, no games, no tricks....this seems to be a rarity today, nothing is as it appears.


It is and I was going to a death and funeral....I hope the airlines feel dirty.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I am going to con the wife into finding the remote.......She loves it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am going to con the wife into finding the remote.......She loves it.


LOL, I bet she does!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

poof record time...the remote, 2 half smoked joints and my cane....married life is GREAT....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> poof record time...the remote, 2 half smoked joints and my cane....married life is GREAT....


Yes it is, yes it is! 

Alright, I am off to shove everything into my carry-on! Lol, this should be interesting. Have a great day all!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2009)

Northwest, which I use frequently charges $15 a bag. I checked my bag, even though it was small enough to put in the overhead bin because I had a big laptop bag as well. Here's what happened. On the plane as passengers found their seats, the attendants announced that the overhead bins were for roller bags only and laptops and purses had to be stowed under the seat in front of you. That's where my feet go, I thought. So I paid 15 bucks to sit for two hours with my knees under my chin.

Here's the real punchline: people who arrived on the plane late could find no place to put their bags. What happened? The attendants checked their bags for them NO CHARGE!!!! So all you have to do is pack a carry on-size bag, carry it on the plane late and they'll check it for you with no additional charge. What CRAP!



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. It is cold here too. My cat is acting like he is tripping on acid, running around like he is a kitten again. I could of killed him last night when he decided to jump all over my face at 3am....damn cat.
> 
> I HATE Airtran this morning. We are going to go to Md. for a few days. So I booked us tickets, at a very cheap price, and this morning I go to reserve our seats and the part comes up about luggage. I always check yes...well this time it said, okay that will be $30.00 more dollars?!?! They now won't let you take ANY luggage unless you pay $15. a bag, what a crock of shit. How many people travel without luggage? I do, NOW. The great deal is not such a good deal when you add in the price to bring a piece of luggage....crooks.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Sunny...*



diemdepyro said:


> I put some software in yesterday and all the IPs logged in to this server popped up in a side bar.
> I want who ever has been messing with my remote to give it back.....


*Yesterday when I logged out and went to desk top I got this weird screen.. pop up.. about here all kinds of stuff I didn't understand about RIU security ticket..???? it was code and text... very bizarre ...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunny...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday when I logged out and went to desk top I got this weird screen.. pop up.. about here all kinds of stuff I didn't understand about RIU security ticket..???? it was code and text... very bizarre ...*


after 11 am cst?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

security tickets are bits of code that alloy you different rights on the server. Funny looking stuff. Code is. This website is getting fixed and there will be problems.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> after 11 am cst?





diemdepyro said:


> security tickets are bits of code that alloy you different rights on the server. Funny looking stuff. Code is. This website is getting fixed and there will be problems.


*I just hate when never seen before stuff happens........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Northwest, which I use frequently charges $15 a bag. I checked my bag, even though it was small enough to put in the overhead bin because I had a big laptop bag as well. Here's what happened. On the plane as passengers found their seats, the attendants announced that the overhead bins were for roller bags only and laptops and purses had to be stowed under the seat in front of you. That's where my feet go, I thought. So I paid 15 bucks to sit for two hours with my knees under my chin.
> 
> Here's the real punchline: people who arrived on the plane late could find no place to put their bags. What happened? The attendants checked their bags for them NO CHARGE!!!! So all you have to do is pack a carry on-size bag, carry it on the plane late and they'll check it for you with no additional charge. What CRAP!


Yeah!! I am surprised they charge for that now!! I am used to paying extra if your bag is large or overweight, but, to pay to bring your undies?? RIDICULOUS. I had no idea Northwest was doing this too! Bastards!



Twistyman said:


> *Sunny.*


Twisty.....I am giving you BIGGER hugs...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

This SQL stuff is not so safe IMO.
Unproven.... I will not say more.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah!! I am surprised they charge for that now!! I am used to paying extra if your bag is large or overweight, but, to pay to bring your undies?? RIDICULOUS. I had no idea Northwest was doing this too! Bastards!



Of course, that bag charge started up when fuel prices skyrocketed last year. I'm pretty sure aviation fuel has dropped similarly to gasoline. But has the charge gone away, oh no! Bastards


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey wake and bakers, I'm tardy without a hall pass, can I still get in? 

I'm so glad I don't fly anywhere, paying to bring your luggage, how will they screw you next, I know an "oxygen surcharge".


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Miss i needed you to motivate me into finding my remote!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am going to con the wife into finding the remote.......She loves it.


It all worked out!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Of course, that bag charge started up when fuel prices skyrocketed last year. I'm pretty sure aviation fuel has dropped similarly to gasoline. But has the charge gone away, oh no! Bastards


That is what surprised me, Airtran just started this crap. It started in December, and, I think it is their choice. However, I would of liked to known BEFORE I booked my tickets, that is why I view it as trickery! I am stuck with them though, they are the only airline that will let me bring a Parrot on the plane, so they have me!



misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey wake and bakers, I'm tardy without a hall pass, can I still get in?
> 
> I'm so glad I don't fly anywhere, paying to bring your luggage, how will they screw you next, I know an "oxygen surcharge".


Miss, you can ALWAYS get in!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

They always put an obese person next to me.....And they always take part of my seat...I complain and they offer to toss me.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They always put an obese person next to me.....And they always take part of my seat...I complain and they offer to toss me.


I LOVE sitting next to heavy people, they keep me warm and for whatever reason, they make me feel safe! I will switch a seat to sit next to a big ole teddy bear, any day!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I LOVE sitting next to heavy people, they keep me warm and for whatever reason, they make me feel safe! I will switch a seat to sit next to a big ole teddy bear, any day!


AIr bag..rotflmao NICE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

It's so fucking cold here, I've already been out driving around the frozen tundra getting my weed order. It's -13 F I don't know what the wind chill is, really fucking cold would be my guess. 

So when are you flying Sunny? Heading to MD I assume?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah!! I am surprised they charge for that now!! I am used to paying extra if your bag is large or overweight, but, to pay to bring your undies?? RIDICULOUS. I had no idea Northwest was doing this too! Bastards!
> Twisty.....I am giving you BIGGER hugs...


*ixnay on the ugshay..hubbys going to beat me up.......*



shnkrmn said:


> Of course, that bag charge started up when fuel prices skyrocketed last year. I'm pretty sure aviation fuel has dropped similarly to gasoline. But has the charge gone away, oh no! Bastards


*Like all the gorcery shit.. mayo was 950 ML for $3.99.. they dropped the size to 890ml... now the price went up... so $4.29 for 890ml...
Fucking thieves...
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey wake and bakers, I'm tardy without a hall pass, can I still get in?
> 
> I'm so glad I don't fly anywhere, paying to bring your luggage, how will they screw you next, I know an "oxygen surcharge".


*Miss...*


diemdepyro said:


> Miss i needed you to motivate me into finding my remote!


*Speaking of fucking.... diemdepryo ya fucking weed..... my remote volume won't work..... you shit that bad mojo all over me..... I rebooted the system and everything..no volume control..so I have to use two remotes... I hate being straight... odd stuff always happens...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

the tv I have in here with my computer doesn't have a remote, people come in here and change my channel and then I have to press the channel up/down key forever to get back where I want to be  this tv should only have 2 channels on it history and cnn.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's so fucking cold here, I've already been out driving around the frozen tundra getting my weed order. It's -13 F I don't know what the wind chill is, really fucking cold would be my guess.
> 
> So when are you flying Sunny? Heading to MD I assume?


We are leaving tomorrow. Just for a few days to see the kids and our parents. They tell me it is so cold I won't last, lol. I miss Maryland so much, so I will suck it up and freeze my non existent ass off!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twisty strait......Naw..tell me it ain't so.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

My grandson hits every button on every thing.
It is like trying to outsmart the Riddler. Re programmed all the remotes. I am just waiting......He is getting educational toys.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh and girl, this really fucking cold weather I have should be hitting Maryland tomorrow or the next day, the shit always hits me first then heads off east to see Vette and Puff and all those other Easterners. 

Bring your flannel panties, you'll be glad you did


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

She will have to wear all her panties or pay 20$


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Its not that bad outside ,, its saying 1 degree. I just got back from town,, and Because its not windy , Its bearable .. 


Time to burn..

Cheers 


Morning miss , Sunny, and all the others I missed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to see someone show up for their flight wearing all their clothes in layers over each other. How funny would that be? 





diemdepyro said:


> She will have to wear all her panties or pay 20$


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

Morning Vette! Yeah Miss I am with you!! Show up with ALL your vacation clothes on in layers!! Lol, I would do that, but, I am taking Ozzie....so that is enough punishment on Airtran.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want to see someone show up for their flight wearing all their clothes in layers over each other. How funny would that be?


The security search would be sublime......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Sunny ,, The RAVENS SUCK .... Pittsburg will STOMP them..



Im just saying .....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I always get searched....I am used to the snap of a rubber glove..Seems as I share a name with someone in the IRA.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Sunny ,, The RAVENS SUCK .... Pittsburg will STOMP them..
> 
> 
> 
> Im just saying .....


YOU SUCK......

just sayin'


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> the tv I have in here with my computer doesn't have a remote, people come in here and change my channel and then I have to press the channel up/down key forever to get back where I want to be  this tv should only have 2 channels on it history and cnn.


*I hate when people touch my shit....... used to happen when I had my band..some putz would change something..I'd come in and turn on shit and get blown across the room by feedback..... 
I called the cable.. they're f*****g great ..he reprogrammed it from his end... works like new... 
* 


diemdepyro said:


> Twisty strait......Naw..tell me it ain't so.


 *It be so..............  Oh well..such is life... I'll get stoned vicariously through you all..... dream puff....  ahhhhh !!!
Thanks all......
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Vette! Yeah Miss I am with you!! Show up with ALL your vacation clothes on in layers!! Lol, I would do that, but, I am taking Ozzie....so that is enough punishment on Airtran.....


*Run its Osama Bin Bird........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Sunny ,, The RAVENS SUCK .... Pittsburg will STOMP them..
> 
> 
> 
> Im just saying .....


I am still not over this^^^^^

*kicking you in the shin*

Sorry China.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL ..................................................................Too Funny .. I dont even like sports ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hate when people touch my shit....... used to happen when I had my band..some putz would change something..I'd come in and turn on shit and get blown across the room by feedback.....
> I called the cable.. they're f*****g great ..he reprogrammed it from his end... works like new...
> *
> 
> ...


Twisty i have a mooch that is not even a decent conversationalist want me to put you on as a dependent.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL ..................................................................Too Funny .. I dont even like sports ...


Sorry Vette, I didn't mean to resort to violence....it won't happen again. I know you didn't mean what you said about my beloved Ravens, yeah right, lol...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry Vette, I didn't mean to resort to violence....it won't happen again. I know you didn't mean what you said about my beloved Ravens, yeah right, lol...


He is mad that was not his shins....He is older than he looks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> He is mad that was not his shins....He is older than he looks


LOL,ooooops!

I really have to get moving, I said a goodbye an hour ago....
Must go, must do my wifely chores.......see you all later!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> He is mad that was not his shins....He is older than he looks



Its Not true Im in My early 40's and I look like im in my late 30's


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Korvette.
Don't mind me I went for seconds on the canna butter....Hope there are no consults today I would just laugh at them and the discover card.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

But hey I really have a mooch problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twisty i have a mooch that is not even a decent conversationalist want me to put you on as a dependent.....


*Poor little orphan twisty..... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry Vette, I didn't mean to resort to violence....it won't happen again.


*Yeah... it will......... *





diemdepyro said:


> But hey I really have a mooch problem. Any suggestions?


*Electric fence & a Doberman........  
I was alway the guy that had, as I always had great jobs..in 1974 I was making $21,000 a year at 21 and had a new trans am... I'd smoke with everyone..then when times changed all those mooches disappeared..... never got a toke out of them..... then I sued a guy for whack-o-cash and guess what...... they tried to reintroduce themselves into the fold... but I gave them all the heave ho.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> But hey I really have a mooch problem. Any suggestions?



Baseball Bat .... Or Vise grips to testicles ................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I just have a hound....Mean bitch she looks at me like I am a bone....I am a sucker but this mooch.....grrrrr.I am going to make some butter with ipecac syrup and leave the buds out....i digress again.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Baseball Bat .... Or Vise grips to testicles ................


This futch is too pitiful for violence.....Like slapping a krisna worshiper.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Cornish hens for dinner though....
My son is home and the ax is his if he wants to eat.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Poor little orphan twisty..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling......Them asses were never friends.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I just have a hound....Mean bitch she looks at me like I am a bone....I am a sucker but this mooch.....grrrrr.I am going to make some butter with ipecac syrup and leave the buds out....i digress again.





diemdepyro said:


> This futch is too pitiful for violence.....Like slapping a krisna worshiper.....


*You sound like a good Joe.. but as with "jail guy"..knowing someone for 30+ years still doesn't change the "I'm being used" factor.. Sadly some just don't see it.. even when subtle and not so subtle hints are dropped... Plus they're usually the ones to screw you up if popped....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You sound like a good Joe.. but as with "jail guy"..knowing someone for 30+ years still doesn't change the "I'm being used" factor.. Sadly some just don't see it.. even when subtle and not so subtle hints are dropped... Plus they're usually the ones to screw you up if popped....*


Yeah that stuff too I must be tactful and damn scary......
He is out, I just want to unsubscribe from the drama.
We all know the drama queens.....It is all an emergency.... my life sucks....My toe hurts.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twisty dude time for a bake, I will remember your outage and not lose this joint halfway done!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

can't find it......drats.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it's nap time.......yawn, bake and then stare at the tv until I doze off time...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think it's nap time.......yawn, bake and then stare at the tv until I doze off time...........



Nice medal Miss


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Congrates miss.......... how many of those are there..?? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Congrates miss.......... how many of those are there..?? *


*47..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just 1 .. 

Whats up Tips ? Hey do you get shrooms from your cows crap?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just 1 ..
> 
> Whats up Tips ? Hey do you get shrooms from your cows crap?


*no...I am not going ingest something found in cow shit...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no...I am not going ingest something found in cow shit...*


 *= * =


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no...I am not going ingest something found in cow shit...*



Ahhhhhhhhh I hear ya ,, Just wondering ,I heard that magic shrooms grow in cow pastures out of the dung on full moon nights


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

some do not with the full moon thing but after a rain.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I hear ya ,, Just wondering ,I heard that magic shrooms grow in cow pastures out of the dung on full moon nights


*one night I saw my son and some friends roaming the pasture and I just assumed that's what they were doing. but, I have never seen mushrooms growing in the piles.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish it was June already .........................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Days with an "r" in them is better than the full moon theory.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no...I am not going ingest something found in cow shit...*


of course not ! , just what grows on top of it


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I hear ya ,, Just wondering ,I heard that magic shrooms grow in cow pastures out of the dung on full moon nights


*No.. its hair out of wolfman tips......*



korvette1977 said:


> I wish it was June already .........................


*April.... got to start them 1st..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No.. its hair out of wolfman tips......*
> 
> 
> *April.... got to start them 1st..........*



June ,,,................. Bonnaroo = Vacation time.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Canna butter before the hens or after?
I am way to stoned to decide.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Canna butter before the hens or after?
> I am way to stoned to decide.


*Now you're just rubbing it in.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*you mean rubbing on it??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you mean rubbing on it??*


*Let go of that thing...... ! Didn't you get any toys for Christmas..?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Now you're just rubbing it in.....*


Good Idea.....But i lke it on toast.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*but it feels soooo good....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Here i go duct taping the remote and bong to my arm............


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Here i go duct taping the remote and bong to my arm............


*LOL... just don't get confused or you'll burn the remote...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im bored .. Im tired of the computer , Im tired of T.V, I wanna go outside and work on something,, I wanna sweat and suck down a cold beer after a good hard days work.... This weather is getting old real quick


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im bored .. Im tired of the computer , Im tired of T.V, I wanna go outside and work on something,, I wanna sweat and suck down a cold beer after a good hard days work.... This weather is getting old real quick


*sounds to me like someone needs a nap..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sounds to me like someone needs a nap..*



Yea I should ,, China came Home from work , ate some food and she is already in bed sleeping .. Maybe I'll just smoke some Hash 1st


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I am switching to canna walnut oil I am worried about the fat in butter


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am switching to canna walnut oil I am worried about the fat in butter


i wonder how many people actaully try using margerine


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Trans fat is much worse than butter. But yes lots of people screw this up


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I should ,, China came Home from work , ate some food and she is already in bed sleeping .. Maybe I'll just smoke some Hash 1st


Hello everyone!!!! Just a little cat nap. How is everyone this chilly evening!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I am good china and you.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great china how u feeling?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am good china and you.


Doing fine, keeping warm.... not much else.



onthedl0008 said:


> Great china how u feeling?


Getting better, thanks! The cold is really bothering the nose though...hurts to breath. Things will get better.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

"...hurts to breath". Stiff upper lip be damned that is not good.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

I could only imagine sinus issues suck! Ive had them all my life.. Nothing like urs tho glad to see ur doing good!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> "...hurts to breath". Stiff upper lip be damned that is not good.


Just burns the inside terrible... still have stitches and still a little raw. It will get better.

I think my sweetie needs some warm weather.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I am wake and boiled is that more than baked? Pressure canned?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I could only imagine sinus issues suck! Ive had them all my life.. Nothing like urs tho glad to see ur doing good!


Thanks! Mine are fine... no complaining here..... many people have things much worse.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Just burns the inside terrible... still have stitches and still a little raw. It will get better.
> 
> I think my sweetie needs some warm weather.


 Glad you are better.Tried any saline nose spray or is it too soon?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am wake and boiled is that more than baked? Pressure canned?


Well done works for me..... toasted also works... either way... you are doing fine!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Glad you are better.Tried any saline nose spray or is it too soon?


I have been doing nose rinses since the 4th day after surgery. I also use saline. Helps a lot. The grossest things come from your nose...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Totally agree '


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I am up ambulatory pretty good that is the point of a pin opposed to a cast>


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am up ambulatory pretty good that is the point of a pin opposed to a cast>


How is it feeling though? I am glad you glad they have you mobile. It sounds like you and the dog are having one heck of a time..... damned meds...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I will not run from the cure


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!! Just a little cat nap. How is everyone this chilly evening!!!


*China... A nap...sounds good..I'm battling narcolepsy .....
zzzzzzzzzzzz .......zzzzzzzzzzzz sorry... I think I need some fresh air... tomorrow..... sorry to hear you nose is still sensitive...... hard place to heal because of moisture.......
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *China... A nap...sounds good..I'm battling narcolepsy .....
> zzzzzzzzzzzz .......zzzzzzzzzzzz sorry... I think I need some fresh air... tomorrow..... sorry to hear you nose is still sensitive...... hard place to heal because of moisture.......
> *


Hey Twisty!!!

The nap felt great!!!  Hey Twisty.... wake up...

Fresh air is a good thing.... but this cold is too much. Take your cold air back...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

I can go outside right now in a regular t shirt.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Twisty!!!
> 
> The nap felt great!!!  Hey Twisty.... wake up...
> 
> ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I can go outside right now in a regular t shirt.


lmfao i cant go out in any freaken kind of a tee shirt......wTF


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I can go outside right now in a regular t shirt.




Bite it ...................................................














Im sorry ,, But I feel better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Im wearing 3 shirts now . Its 0 degree's


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ChinaCat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Twisty!!!
> ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bite it ...................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetie... do you need a hug? LOL


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I am half way up the dark windy side of a mountain......Little chilly


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Sweetie... do you need a hug? LOL


_*Please............ ..*_


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/151476-will-my-plant-still-ripen.html
This is funny.......Is it a joke?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> _*Please............ ..*_


LOL... do you need a hug too sweetie? 

I was just asking him because he has been bored and a little pissy. 

Everyone can use a hug every now and then.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

I need a hug right now , i have an ear infection, strept throat and stomache flu and no one to baby me.. Im on 3 different medicines and cant keep anything down . it sucks so thought id share that thanks.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*I'm the exact same... actually we're quite similar him and I... we seem to be in the same head space about stuff........



AND I'M HUNGRY too...!!!!!! I could eat a box of kittens.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the hugs that have a ""Happy Ending""


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I need a hug right now , i have an ear infection, strept throat and stomache flu and no one to baby me.. Im on 3 different medicines and cant keep anything down . it sucks so thought id share that thanks.


There is a cure for that


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Please share sir..


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I need a hug right now , i have an ear infection, strept throat and stomache flu and no one to baby me.. Im on 3 different medicines and cant keep anything down . it sucks so thought id share that thanks.


Awwww... feel better.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> There is a cure for that


But he might fear the cure...... remind him to embrace the cure!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's the story 
Of a lovely lady 
Who was Bringing up 
3 very lovely girls 
All of them had hair of Gold ,
Like their mother
The youngest one in Curls ....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im not scared of any cures and am willing to try all cures right now. I feel a lil better with the antibiotics but smoking makes me groggy right now. I went to sleep at like 7 last night. Im only 31.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Here's the story
> Of a lovely lady
> Who was Bringing up
> 3 very lovely girls
> ...


GOLDEN CURLS!?!?!?!?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> GOLDEN CURLS!?!?!?!?



Ok..............................................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Holy crap...... just measured...... NOT THAT...!!!!! ..... plants are 36 & 33" Damn..6" growth on one since last sunday... I'm toast... Vegged too long... Damn 
those 1st time inside grow boo boos ........ just raised lights and lowered plants...

OH yeah... WOOT WOOT WOOT.....
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Holy crap...... just measured...... NOT THAT...!!!!! ..... plants are 36 & 33" Damn..6" growth on one since last sunday... I'm toast... Vegged too long... Damn
> those 1st time inside grow boo boos ........ just raised lights and lowered plants...
> 
> OH yeah... WOOT WOOT WOOT.....
> *


Men.... always thinking size matters....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Not me.... haven't seen.....TMI........ 

*sneaks out of room....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*No one left to play with...... *


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Twisty i didnt think u had plants to measure sir.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*I think he talking about his weiner...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im Up and getting baked ... 


Thanks China ..


----------



## UTurn (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Up and getting baked ...
> 
> 
> Thanks China ..


China? haha you all the way over there?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

No China Cat Is my fiance' She woke me up .. Now I cant sleep


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

late night, jus smoked a blunt of some OG Kush shake, 32 oz of Miller HIGH LIFE, aint nothin better


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1930072]late night, jus smoked a blunt of some OG Kush shake, 32 oz of Miller HIGH LIFE, aint nothin better[/quote]


Whats Up sicc .. Im smoking Hijack and drinking coffee Its 3:20 am here ..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

haha its early here, jus 12:30 am, bout to light a bowl up, how you been


----------



## UTurn (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up sicc .. Im smoking Hijack and drinking coffee Its 3:20 am here ..


bout 12 30 am here, just packed a nice little bowl of some sensi star in my new hurricane and time to let her ripppppp.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im wide awake .. Watching Lock-up on MSNBC There are some Hardcore prisons out there .. Inmates slashing each other over a smoke ..Playing with their Feces.. Cali prisons are Crazy (Pelican Bay )


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

haha yea i think iv seen that, Locked up Abroad? its about people gettin locked up in other contries. trying to smuggle drugs, shit is crazy, haha is that it


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im wide awake .. Watching Lock-up on MSNBC There are some Hardcore prisons out there .. Inmates slashing each other over a smoke ..Playing with their Feces.. Cali prisons are Crazy (Pelican Bay )


Lots of prisons are a smoke free environment...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1930144]haha yea i think iv seen that, Locked up Abroad? its about people gettin locked up in other contries. trying to smuggle drugs, shit is crazy, haha is that it [/quote]


I seen that too .. But no its called Lockup Its On Msnbc .. Dont you have cable ? Your west coast it may not be on yet ,,


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

haha yea jus Cable, but i kno Locked up, its a bunch of documentary's on different prisons right?, i dont get how the inmates think that saving there piss and fecies is a good idea to attack the gaurds with haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Lots of prisons are a smoke free environment...




Maybe, but there are smokes in every prison . Most of it got there stuffed in someone else's ass ... 

Got a light ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

assboro cigarettes for real men?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

haha that Avatar always trips me out


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1930169]haha yea jus Cable, but i kno Locked up, its a bunch of documentary's on different prisons right?, i dont get how the inmates think that saving there piss and fecies is a good idea to attack the gaurds with haha [/quote]


They do that and put broken light bulb glass in with it ,, so when you wipe it off it cuts you and you get mad infections


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

ugh, see shit like that is just nasty, iv seen this one where an inmate made a 32. caliber automatic gun, it was in the mesuem part of the jail but thats still pretty crazy to have came from prison


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw on tv an inmate pulled a giant knife outta his ass on the yard at pelican bay. If he was not in jail he could do parties. Magic act,


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im nice and toasted ,, Im hooking up with some Grand Daddy purple this week ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I hook up with the same stuff...
Its good the grower is a personal friend


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

*Join Date:* Feb 2007​
*Location:* center of galaxy​
*Posts:* 1,693​ *Gallery: *​ *





















I want my gold watch.
*​


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/151476-will-my-plant-still-ripen.html
> This is funny.......Is it a joke?


Korvete This link here is what pushed me over the top funny ship. The Next one a guy was building a 336 watt rubber tote.
People have not got the slightest amount of common sense.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Twisty i didnt think u had plants to measure sir.


*There be plants all right... at this rate I'll have to move out and let them have the space.... damn those bachelor apts.....*



tipsgnob said:


> *I think he talking about his weiner...*


*Love my Oscar Meyer wiener.........*



korvette1977 said:


> Im Up and getting baked ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm up and not........ *



korvette1977 said:


> No China Cat Is my fiance' She woke me up .. Now I cant sleep


*Don't you hate those one cheek sneak farts.......*



diemdepyro said:


> Korvete This link here is what pushed me over the top funny ship. The Next one a guy was building a 336 watt rubber tote.
> People have not got the slightest amount of common sense.....


*Can I seed my Chia Pet with weed..........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twisty dude, How you doing?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 16, 2009)

Good morning all. It is damn cold here, -20c (-5f). When will this cold spell end? Anyways, Fire it up to keep warm.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

Good morning everyone wake and bake 

What's happening?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Morning Miss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

Good morning Pyro 

What's up?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning Pyro
> 
> What's up?


mornin missy

mornin everyone.

gettin ready to serve the community at the town dump in this LOVELY brick-tits weather.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning Pyro
> 
> What's up?


Not much here miss this seed grow is killing me I can't wait to get back on the clone program.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm trying to get to the clone program. Keep getting males  Got one that is a male in the flower closet, it was looking very ballish yesterday, I'm giving it to today to decide to be a girl, don't think it's gonna happen. 

I read that trimming the fan leaves off thread, why do people do that? People who can't grow a houseplant or flowers in the yard have no business trying to grow weed.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Miss i was seriously gone on the butter but wow. Post of the year that was.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 16, 2009)

My new room will be totally done today. Just need to line it with panda wrap, move the light to the middle of the new big space for it and put the door knob on. There is so much more room for my moms now, they are loving it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

You little carpenter !!! I want to learn to do stuff like that. First I need to find a different place with a basement and move, then I'll be building my own little grow center. 

Is panda wrap like mylar? When I get a room built, I think I'm going to paint the walls flat white and go with that. I'm sick of screwing with mylar, it really tends to piss me off.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

My mom is more than 5 (clone of a clone) reading about genetic drift. Does anyone have a mom that old?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My mom is more than 5 (clone of a clone) reading about genetic drift. Does anyone have a mom that old?


Older, lol. I have some moms that must be 20 to 30 generations old. I Have had the same strain for a long time and just keep cloning it and make new moms.


----------



## overfiend (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah im re-vamping my room this weekend too its getting down to 42 in the room this week i dont like it and dont wanna use a heater. im putting it in a warmer part if the house where i can control temps better


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twisty dude, How you doing?


 ........



Chiceh said:


> Good morning all. It is damn cold here, -20c (-5f). When will this cold spell end? Anyways, Fire it up to keep warm.





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning everyone wake and bake
> 
> What's happening?


*Morning ladies... Monday...*



Chiceh said:


> My new room will be totally done today. Just need to line it with panda wrap, move the light to the middle of the new big space for it and put the door knob on. There is so much more room for my moms now, they are loving it.


*Got to love when a plan comes together......*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You little carpenter !!! I want to learn to do stuff like that. First I need to find a different place with a basement and move, then I'll be building my own little grow center.
> 
> Is panda wrap like mylar? When I get a room built, I think I'm going to paint the walls flat white and go with that. I'm sick of screwing with mylar, it really tends to piss me off.


Panda Film is this waterproof poly film, works great in the grow room. The white side reflects 90% of your lighting back into the garden. The black side of the Panda Film serves as a room partition.
As with all reflective sheeting, Panda Film is completely waterproof.
Looks like this:
http://www.nehydro.net/images/bwplastic.jpg

My old room was just made out of it, like a tent.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

House wrap.....? Chiceh


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the Jorge Cervantes grow bible and he says that : when you keep reverting a plant from veg to flower back to veg back to flower, it will weakend the genetics and he recommends never reverting from flower back to veg. 

He also says that a clone off a plant is the same age as the mother so when you clone you are really starting a plant with more THC content, thus making it stronger. 

I'm trying a thing where I take the top out of the plant and clone it. Once the clone is showing vertical growth I go ahead and put the mom into flower. I keep getting males, but one of these days I'll get a female and then I will just keep topping and cloning that and putting the mom in flower. I'm hoping in a few years to have some really strong shit. 







diemdepyro said:


> My mom is more than 5 (clone of a clone) reading about genetic drift. Does anyone have a mom that old?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have the Jorge Cervantes grow bible and he says that : when you keep reverting a plant from veg to flower back to veg back to flower, it will weakend the genetics and he recommends never reverting from flower back to veg.
> 
> He also says that a clone off a plant is the same age as the mother so when you clone you are really starting a plant with more THC content, thus making it stronger.
> 
> I'm trying a thing where I take the top out of the plant and clone it. Once the clone is showing vertical growth I go ahead and put the mom into flower. I keep getting males, but one of these days I'll get a female and then I will just keep topping and cloning that and putting the mom in flower. I'm hoping in a few years to have some really strong shit.


So your clones turn male? Are you sure the mother is female?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Shoot I feel real lucky about the male thing.. had 1 in 6 years and approx 100 seedlings.. must be something environmental here... I don't get it.. I'd say that I'd not mind 1 or 2 so I could get seeds... but don't want to jinx....... shit, did I just say that out loud...? damn it...!!! just screwed my mojo..... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

No the mothers turn male, I clone before I know the gender because I don't want to revert back to veg from taking a clone while in flower. I clone, then discover gender.


1 Male in 6 years? Twisty, dude, I want a list of your products and care schedule........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have the Jorge Cervantes grow bible and he says that : when you keep reverting a plant from veg to flower back to veg back to flower, it will weakend the genetics and he recommends never reverting from flower back to veg.
> 
> He also says that a clone off a plant is the same age as the mother so when you clone you are really starting a plant with more THC content, thus making it stronger.
> 
> I'm trying a thing where I take the top out of the plant and clone it. Once the clone is showing vertical growth I go ahead and put the mom into flower. I keep getting males, but one of these days I'll get a female and then I will just keep topping and cloning that and putting the mom in flower. I'm hoping in a few years to have some really strong shit.


This makes me feel much better she has only been preflowered 1 time. Good mamma Grapefruit, Clone only is over. 5 years of my time, hope this is all worth it.
5 years later stable strain that can be seed grown....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

You should get one of Jorges books, good info in there, he's the man.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Shoot I feel real lucky about the male thing.. had 1 in 6 years and approx 100 seedlings.. must be something environmental here... I don't get it.. I'd say that I'd not mind 1 or 2 so I could get seeds... but don't want to jinx....... shit, did I just say that out loud...? damn it...!!! just screwed my mojo..... *


I just have the 50/50 thing Lucky dude twisty. Rub some of that great luck here


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should get one of Jorges books, good info in there, he's the man.......


I am so old I might have wrote the book and forgot


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

old is a state of mind.......


I also get about 50/50 on the male - female ratio.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 17, 2009)

morning.... i got bored last night and ate a few grams of mushrooms. i dont know if its good or bad yet to just have em around all the time.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> old is a state of mind.......


Speaking of old time to hit the GYM....Fired the physical terrorist. Have a good reason. Time to polish the guns,TTFN all

I am saved the Gym is closing....Now i can get a bowflex and call my friends fat. That bowflex looks dangerous any one tried it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

We watched a move called "Timber Falls" pretty twisted film, we liked it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No the mothers turn male, I clone before I know the gender because I don't want to revert back to veg from taking a clone while in flower. I clone, then discover gender.
> 
> 
> 1 Male in 6 years? Twisty, dude, I want a list of your products and care schedule........





diemdepyro said:


> I just have the 50/50 thing Lucky dude twisty. Rub some of that great luck here


*Too bad you guys/gals aren't near by..I could start some and overnight them to you..........*



diemdepyro said:


> I am so old I might have wrote the book and forgot





misshestermoffitt said:


> old is a state of mind.......
> 
> I also get about 50/50 on the male - female ratio.


*As HM said... old age is a privilege denied many... fairly profound...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> We watched a move called "Timber Falls" pretty twisted film, we liked it.


*Watched breastmen.. with David Schwimmer.. its about the Dr's that invented implants... Lots of boobies.. emily proctor from CSI miami..
Actually its a good movie about the problems with inventing/changing ideals/silicon issues..etc.. and the era..60's and up...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning folks ,,,AGAIN... Yawn...... I need to go get smokes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

Vette, sleeping in?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, sleeping in?


Nah I fell out early last night .. Then at 2 am China woke me up,, I was up from 2am-6am and then went back to bed .. Just got up again ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Too bad you guys/gals aren't near by..I could start some and overnight them to you..........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*the male/female ratio is the luck of draw I believe. I bought white widow from bcbd and 9 of 10 were male. I let the 1 female go to seed I got 5 out of 5 from those seeds. the afghan mafia I grew was all female. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

A tree grows In Brooklyn ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

9 out of 10 were male  I'd be pissed. 50% males is really starting to piss me off. 

Eventually I'll get a stock of females and be working off of clones. Sure takes a long time to get there though.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the male/female ratio is the luck of draw I believe. I bought white widow from bcbd and 9 of 10 were male. I let the 1 female go to seed I got 5 out of 5 from those seeds. the afghan mafia I grew was all female. *


*Until the ones Ive got now(good genetics) they were bagbeans, with the exception of av plant which is a Jamaican I brought back in 92...
I'm soooo looking forward to this summer I' got some great strains.
* 


korvette1977 said:


> A tree grows In Brooklyn ..


*But do you hear it...??? *


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning All!  , Loooog friday night, i need this


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thats twice this week. you're late..... once more and its stand in the corner with no weed for you.........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

lol i kno, idk whats goin on   

i hate gettin up late


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1931497]lol i kno, idk whats goin on   

i hate gettin up late[/QUOTE]
*Narcolepsy or the Tse Tse fly got you and you have African sleeping sickness..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

slept till 730 record sleep for me must be the cure.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Narcolepsy or the Tse Tse fly got you and you have African sleeping sickness..*


lmao damn maybe ahahaha


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like some of that narcolepsy


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just Made China a pot of sausage and peppers in sauce and a pot of rigatoni ..


Dinner is served ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just Made China a pot of sausage and peppers in sauce and a pot of rigatoni ..
> 
> 
> Dinner is served ..


And it was YUMMY!!!!

Hello everyone. 

Hey SICC....... Go EAGLES!!!!! Can't wait until 3 tomorrow!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey China that dog is still asleep....Now I am watching her..Payback


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Until the ones Ive got now(good genetics) they were bagbeans, with the exception of av plant which is a Jamaican I brought back in 92...
> I'm soooo looking forward to this summer I' got some great strains.
> *




How are you today Mr. Twisty???


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> And it was YUMMY!!!!
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Hey SICC....... Go EAGLES!!!!! Can't wait until 3 tomorrow!!!


Hey! hows it goin? haha i cant wait either, were gonna crush the Cards and send that old ass QB bac home crying


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hey China that dog is still asleep....Now I am watching her..Payback


You go..... you and your bad self!!!! 

Give her a good long stare for me.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1931773]Hey! hows it goin? haha i cant wait either, were gonna crush the Cards and send that old ass QB bac home crying [/quote]

Now, now.... we must be humble until tomorrow..... and then we do the happy dance. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

chinacat said:


> now, now.... We must be humble until tomorrow..... And then we do the happy dance. I can't wait!!!!



now thats funny ......................................


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> now thats funny ......................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


>




Testy are we ??????????????????


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Testy are we ??????????????????


Don't play that way... you know how I am about my sports teams.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Don't play that way... you know how I am about my sports teams.


 And you know I could care less who wins ,, So why Let me get your goat ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just Made China a pot of sausage and peppers in sauce and a pot of rigatoni ..
> 
> Dinner is served ..


*I just ate a cold can of Chef Cack Ar Dee.......*



diemdepyro said:


> Hey China that dog is still asleep....Now I am watching her..Payback


*Again with the dog... What are you..? some sort of nut....
Sorry ...cats calling.....
* 


ChinaCat said:


> Thank God for perseverance. I would have quit after 3 trys!!!!
> 
> How are you today Mr. Twisty???


*No new humps, bumps or lumps so I'd say pretty good all and all.....
Et vous Madmoiselle.... J'espere que tout vas bien......
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Testy are we ??????????????????


*Gas.... 2nd half of that one cheek sneak that woke you up......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I just ate a cold can of Chef Cack Ar Dee.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am fine Twisty..... but no cheek sneaks here.(not right now anyway) LOL He's making fun of my football team.... That just doesn't fly really well here. 

Lunch/supper was great.... you should have been here.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*I SHOULD be anywhere but here..... yet here I be........... I'm trapped in a box and can't get out..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I SHOULD be anywhere but here..... yet here I be........... I'm trapped in a box and can't get out..*


*better than being trapped in a buffalo stampede...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *better than being trapped in a buffalo stampede...*


*Or walking behind it........... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Or walking behind it........... *


*you can't rollerskate in a buffalo herd....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Watch out where the huskies go..and don't you eat that yellow snow........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

Those Keebler Elves make great cookies ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmm, cookies


----------



## UTurn (Jan 17, 2009)

Costco variety pack of cookies....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

wash it down with some Pepsi


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1932271]wash it down with some Pepsi




[/quote]




Nah I have to have Milk with My cookies


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Those Keebler Elves make great cookies ...


*Never tried Keebler stuff heard its good though...... I'm partial to little debbie ... not good for my weight loss efforts, but if you don't sin a bit..you'll sin a lot... jabba the twisty....*



korvette1977 said:


> Nah I have to have Milk with My cookies


*Dads oatmeal dipped in milk.... with weed...(added that to use the smiley)....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

*fuck..you guys need to quit...now I gotta go get some cookies and milk...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

You guys aren't eating peanut butter cookies are you? Samonella......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You guys aren't eating peanut butter cookies are you? Samonella......



Nope I had Keebler fudge stuffed .. They were good too, I have a whole other pack .. 2 for $4.00 at the store ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds good, those elves, I wonder if they use tiny little ovens too?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

I need some help here  white screen with no lines or boxes. The dog has something to do with this.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> sounds good, those elves, I wonder if they use tiny little ovens too?



They do .. Dont you know it was them whom invented Lowryder plants too


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Java...WTF i just had some;


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You guys aren't eating peanut butter cookies are you? Samonella......


*That PB only went to jails schools and seniors homes... all defenseless .. except jail guys... cellmates are defenseless from squirt odors....*



diemdepyro said:


> I need some help here  white screen with no lines or boxes. The dog has something to do with this.


*Code blue wake & bake... he's having another seizure........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

No buttons....links spell check,Just me posting to some things yhat i cannot identify.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Meds aren't working... another 10 mg.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Meds aren't working... another 10 mg.....*


Do not laugh this is not the sisified windows you use this is a mans operating system.....You have to force your way onto the server.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

Twisty .. This is the Greenhouse 





















*




Maxhootue*












*Visit my eBay Store:




Maxhootue*






















Sign up for Store newsletter





















*Store Categories**Store home*
*Greenhouse & Supplies*
*Trailers & Supplies*
*Tools & Equipment*
*Home & Garden*
*Car Carriers/Accessories*
*Animal Traps*
*Portable Garages*
*Cement Tools*
*Solar Powered Equipment*
*Ramps*
*Shop Equipment*
*Fireplaces, Heaters & Stoves*
*Welding Supplies*
*Automotive Tools*
*Rock Tumblers*
*Motorcycle Accessories*
*Hoists & Winches*
*Other Items*






















SquareTrade © AP6.0




[FONT=arial, sans-serif] [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, sans-serif]BRAND NEW 10 FT. x 12 FT. GREEN HOUSE WITH 4 VENTS 2 DOORS AND UV COATED POLYCARBONATE PANELS!!![/FONT]*

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]*Comes shipped straight to your home!* [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[*]Four vents ensure proper conditions for your plants
[*]UV coated polycarbonate panels are nearly indestructible
[*]Two sliding doors give easy access
[*]Durable extruded aluminum frame
[*]Metal foundation base for extra stability 
[*][FONT=arial, sans-serif]Doorway dimensions: 4.87 ft. W x 7.70 ft. H[/FONT] 
[*][FONT=arial, sans-serif]Overall dimensions: 12 ft. L x 10 ft. W x 10-7/8 H[/FONT] 
[*][FONT=arial, sans-serif]Weight: approximately 200 pounds[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=arial, sans-serif]YOU *MUST* INCLUDE YOUR PHONE NUMBER WITH PAYMENT TO GIVE TO THE SHIPPERS TO SCHEDULE DELIVERY. [/FONT]​ [FONT=arial, sans-serif]Ships to the continental 48 states ONLY! NOT AVAILABLE FOR LOCAL PICK UP! Sorry, No P.O. Boxes or Military Addresses.[/FONT]​


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

$799.00 ............... delivered an extra $100.00


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey vette what temp do u bake lasagna at and for how long big pyrex style.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey vette what temp do u bake lasagna at and for how long big pyrex style.



cover with foil and bake at 400 for 45 min ,, Lower heat to 350 , remove foil and give it another 15-20 min.. ... Thats if your using pre cooked noodles (boiled in water )


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

let it sit for 15 minutes before you cut it. 

Nice looking greenhouse, are you getting that one Vette?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty .. This is the Greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*this is funny..I have bought all kinds of stuff from this place for years...I bought my chicken coup from here...maxhootue*

*thats a cool greenhouse, I would love to do that. I always thought when the grew up and left I would do that..but they have grown up and I can't get rid of them.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> let it sit for 15 minutes before you cut it.
> 
> Nice looking greenhouse, are you getting that one Vette?



Yea that is it ,, Im Pouring a cement pad for it to sit on and going to have a drain or two also and cold running water


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice, I'm jealous, are we going to get some pics when it's put up?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is funny..I have bought all kinds of stuff from this place for years...I bought my chicken coup from here...maxhootue*
> 
> *thats a cool greenhouse, I would love to do that. I always thought when the grew up and left I would do that..but they have grown up and I can't get rid of them.*


 So I'll take it you were pleased with the product and service ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> $799.00 ............... delivered an extra $100.00


*When we talked on the phone I thought it was the one you posted last year..it was a lot smaller than this one.. thats excellent....damn things almost 1/2 the size of my place.. my whole place.... and tips sounds like a good reference for their products..so that takes away most of the worries.... a good pad... maybe bury some water lines... even in the future get that $199. solar panel.... get a good crop going in there..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When we talked on the phone I thought it was the one you posted last year..it was a lot smaller than this one.. thats excellent....damn things almost 1/2 the size of my place.. my whole place.... and tips sounds like a good reference for their products..so that takes away most of the worries.... a good pad... maybe bury some water lines... even in the future get that $199. solar panel.... get a good crop going in there..*



Im going to be Growing tomatoes and orchids .............


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going to be Growing tomatoes and orchids .............


*I've got some good hybrid chili and scotch bonnet pepper seeds I can send you....... burn the red eye right off you............. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Are there people that post pics of diseased plants cut and pasted from other websites then get you to diagnose them.....?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

"" Dave's Insanity sauce "" It'll make your unborn kids cry


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Are there people that post pics of diseased plants cut and pasted from other websites then get you to diagnose them.....?


Yess there are...Diem why are you so gullible? He is posting under a few names. you should pop that disk in reboot that crappy system get his Ip from the server and call him on his celly.
Better yet get in your car and......


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

lmao,


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So I'll take it you were pleased with the product and service ?


*oh yeah...they are power sellers on ebay...you can always trust a power seller....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Yess there are...Diem why are you so gullible? He is posting under a few names. you should pop that disk in reboot that crappy system get his Ip from the server and call him on his celly.
> Better yet get in your car and......


 +rep to you diem I think I will do just that....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *oh yeah...they are power sellers on ebay...you can always trust a power seller....*



cool ,, thanks .........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> "" Dave's Insanity sauce "" It'll make your unborn kids cry


*I love daves stuff.. I used to order the one you have to sign waiver for.. Have you tried "Pain is Good" # 11 and I thing the other one is #39.. I like the 11 it doesn't have as much carrot.... funny stuff vette... tips and I were talking and its like between that three of use we're each others dopplegangers...... Damn we've got to sit down together and smoke up a storm.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a little on my finger, then wiped under my eye . Not knowing that it was on my finger... OMG my face blew up my eye burned for a good 6 hrs


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*This is my fav......
* Batch #114 Jamaican Style Hot Sauce Fiery liquid voodoo transforms tongues to tacos. *$5.09* _(Retail 5.99 / 6.75 OZ)_Qty:


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im off to go lay down and watch T,V and Fondle China as she sleeps .. 

I'll prob be back at some god forsaken Hr .. Later folks


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

*later dudenheimer....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Are there people that post pics of diseased plants cut and pasted from other websites then get you to diagnose them.....?


this happens a lot what gives?


----------



## samslick (Jan 17, 2009)

Wake and bake compares to nothing else.
The way you feel after to put that nice fatty out in the morning is priceless.
i get so chinked ! 
after that JOHNNY TEST


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> this happens a lot what gives?


*Theres whack o assholes online.....shit piles I walk around.. not worth my 
effort....... 
* 


samslick said:


> Wake and bake compares to nothing else.
> The way you feel after to put that nice fatty out in the morning is priceless.
> i get so chinked !
> after that JOHNNY TEST


*Hey fellow Canuck.... Welcome....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im off to go lay down and watch T,V and Fondle China as she sleeps ..
> 
> I'll prob be back at some god forsaken Hr .. Later folks


haha...im a sleeper creeper too!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Amazing and funny.. In my journeys around the sites today I've seen people growing in everything possible with the exception of maybe a teapot... greatly funny, but god you've got to love the effort being made by some.. Go weed go...
G'night all................................................ 
*


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jan 17, 2009)

why did you ban me from chat room?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Who knows . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

*I guess it's up to me to put this thing to bed...see yall in the morning...don't wake me too early...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Its 4:20 am ..Light em Up


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow The RIU clock is right .. whooo hooo


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be damned!It is!


korvette1977 said:


> Wow The RIU clock is right .. whooo hooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'll be damned!It is!



Morning Stoney ........ Up early .. Or still Up from last night ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Little of both.What are you up to?


korvette1977 said:


> Morning Stoney ........ Up early .. Or still Up from last night ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Little of both.What are you up to?


Im up early as usual . I went to sleep like 8pm last night ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I fiddled around, cleaned my room, went to sleep, got back up.


korvette1977 said:


> Im up early as usual . I went to sleep like 8pm last night ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually like it early in the morning .. Its nice and quiet .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes...a little peace before the demands begin.


korvette1977 said:


> I actually like it early in the morning .. Its nice and quiet .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes...a little peace before the demands begin.


LOL nah thats next weekend ( when my kids are here ) China does not make any demands on me .. But the dogs ,, Thats another story


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I hear ya!I can't open the fridge without my cats blocking the door with their bodies so I can't shut it until I give them a treat.


korvette1977 said:


> LOL nah thats next weekend ( when my kids are here ) China does not make any demands on me .. But the dogs ,, Thats another story


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow ,I just let the dogs out .. We got 6'' of snow overnight and its still snowing .. Fucking aye .. When will it stop?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Good morning you early birds, wake and bake 

Vette, how many inches of snow are on the ground there now? Is it up to your roof yet?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*For the past week my times have been right.. you're all saying yours are right now..well mines fucked up now..its 5 hours behind..... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is finally right, it's been screwed all week.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Morning all, the time is actually right for me today, First time in weeks. Fire it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm firing


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes this time thing rocks! Finally, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Well why is mine fucked up.. what skin you using Chiceh.. blazin 07..?*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well why is mine fucked up.. what skin you using Chiceh.. blazin 07..?*



Yes I use Blazin 07 and the time zone should be GMT -5:00. Change it to that and you should be good. You change it in your options.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

I use blazin 07 too, my time is central though.

I'm bored, I'm glad some people are on.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 18, 2009)

So who's waking and baking this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning you early birds, wake and bake
> 
> Vette, how many inches of snow are on the ground there now? Is it up to your roof yet?


 all together about 2' or more ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

that's a lot. You can see the grass sticking up through the little bit we have


----------



## jinmaster (Jan 18, 2009)

Woke up, rolled a twisty, smoked that shit n now im firing up the xbox, cod4 anyone?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

We got about 10 inches of snow last night. I am avoiding shoveling it though, too damn cold out there, lol.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> all together about 2' or more ..


i got less than an inch, more like a "dusting" down here in southern PA.

Vette, you go to the farm show?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 18, 2009)

no additional snow here, and the temp is in the positives!

i just found a kief stash...coffee n kief anyone??


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

jinmaster said:


> Woke up, rolled a twisty, smoked that shit n now im firing up the xbox, cod4 anyone?



*Rolled me in what... ya kinky fuck.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Twisty has been twisted......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> We got about 10 inches of snow last night. I am avoiding shoveling it though, too damn cold out there, lol.


 We have a plow guy ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty has been twisted......


*Strange shit be a happening... My times were perfect all week..I'd set it right.... I just looked and it was set for Bula Bula time..WTF.. how did it change overnight by itself....... hacked or haunted.... ??????*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i got less than an inch, more like a "dusting" down here in southern PA.
> 
> Vette, you go to the farm show?




Nope .. Did you .. ? I saw it on the Tv on the news


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope .. Did you .. ? I saw it on the Tv on the news


nah didnt go this year... or the last couple years.

maybe next year, alot of interesting stuff.
i remember i thought the bull riding event was free and just walked in. that was pretty cool.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

what's up all you wakers...i havent slept yet...whoo hoo stripclubs!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> what's up all you wakers...i havent slept yet...whoo hoo* stripclubs*!!


preach!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> what's up all you wakers...i havent slept yet...whoo hoo stripclubs!!


Good morning all!!! 

Smokey.... I guess you should stay awake and bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey China  how's it going?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China  how's it going?


Pretty good...surviving the cold and snow.... how about you?


----------



## overfiend (Jan 18, 2009)

damn i just got up to like 8 inches of damn snow. where did this come from? thats what i get for not watching tv.

morning everyone i only got a roach for wake & bake but its a fat roach. lol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Good morning all!!!
> 
> Smokey.... I guess you should stay awake and bake.


bakin I am..I keep coughing something crazy i tell ya. I hope Im not coming down with anything...too much glitter and foo foo spray i guess


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> what's up all you wakers...i havent slept yet...whoo hoo stripclubs!!



Whooo Hooo for skanky women .................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> bakin I am..I keep coughing something crazy i tell ya. I hope Im not coming down with anything...too much glitter and foo foo spray i guess



You might have injested a Herpes spore .. Lots of strippers carry them ,,Like luggage


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whooo Hooo for skanky women .................


not this time my friend..i went to good one, bought the band lots of dances...spent WAY too much money.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm bored, the history channel isn't being all that fun today. Everyone here is asleep.







ChinaCat said:


> Pretty good...surviving the cold and snow.... how about you?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> not this time my friend..i went to good one, bought the band lots of dances...spent WAY too much money.


Thats the problem I see ... Why in the world would you give a girl money to dance for you for 9-11 min.. when if you got any game you can get that shit for free.. 

Strip club = A man soon parts with his money and still goes home alone ..

Keep the money and find a 4 oclock fox


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bored, the history channel isn't being all that fun today. Everyone here is asleep.




Give hubby a nice foot massage ... That'll keep ya busy


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bored, the history channel isn't being all that fun today. Everyone here is asleep.


Watching Married with Children.... I'm into intelligent mode!

Hey Smokey... watch that glitter..... lol

Vette.... tapping foot.... what about that shower?!??!?!?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

he's sleeping. I don't want to wake anyone up, then they'll just want stuff from me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Watching Married with Children.... I'm into intelligent mode!
> 
> Hey Smokey... watch that glitter..... lol
> 
> Vette.... tapping foot.... what about that shower?!??!?!?




Whooo Hooo I just heard the mating call... Be back later ... Chow


----------



## overfiend (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bored, the history channel isn't being all that fun today. Everyone here is asleep.


i hear ya! i hate when you look through the guide and the few channels you wanna see has shows you've already seen especially history,science,discovery i like these kinds of things but they keep repeating the same stuff over and over


----------



## overfiend (Jan 18, 2009)

wow!! im looking out and there really is a lot of snow out there and its still coming down big time


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

overfiend said:


> wow!! im looking out and there really is a lot of snow out there and its still coming down big time


time to build a jib in the backyard


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whooo Hooo I just heard the mating call... Be back later ... Chow


dont hurt yourself vette rushin over there now..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey China  how's it going?





ChinaCat said:


> Pretty good...surviving the cold and snow.... how about you?


*Chinas  doing drive by posts......*



korvette1977 said:


> Whooo Hooo for skanky women .................





korvette1977 said:


> You might have injested a Herpes spore .. Lots of strippers carry them ,,Like luggage


*May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your........*



ChinaCat said:


> Watching Married with Children.... I'm into intelligent mode!
> 
> Hey Smokey... watch that glitter..... lol
> 
> Vette.... tapping foot.... what about that shower?!??!?!?


*Mystery channel...*



korvette1977 said:


> Whooo Hooo I just heard the mating call... Be back later ... Chow


*Cold showers 3rd door on right.........*


----------



## old pothead (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning all,baked and now going to get roasted.OPH


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

a long hot shower, now I feel human again, time to bake it up, fresh and clean bake......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

*dammit would yall hold it down...I'm trying to sleep here............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhh Its good to be The KING................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh Its good to be The KING................


*somebodies gotta do it...it might as well be you..*


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 18, 2009)

Just woke up and Im GETTTTTTTING HIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *somebodies gotta do it...it might as well be you..*



Its a job I love to have ,,,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Alpha female here.........


----------



## squints68 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm so hungry i could eat a horse


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

squints68 said:


> i'm so hungry i could eat a horse



Some dog foods are made outta horse ,, look at the label.. Enjoy


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning Waffles, wake n bake mmmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

scissor hash in the AM. i love sundays.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to wake and bake FDD, you should pop in more often


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

i should do a lot of things. lolol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> scissor hash in the AM. i love sundays.



Tasty I would guess ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Im smoking some Hijack and I have some Cali hash some dude made .. Its good and stoney... 

We have at least 12'' of snow now .. its nonstop it is light and fluffy snow


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

I should be shoveling the rest of the snow now the lovely plow came by, but I don't want to lol. Rather do this all day long.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I should be shoveling the rest of the snow now the lovely plow came by, but I don't want to lol. Rather do this all day long.....



We have one driveway thats 120' long and another one 70' long both are 24' wide .. Im glad we have a plow guy .. I do have a snowthrower but It needs a good servicing


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

**%$#... now it's SNOWING here... we've been freezing all week now more snow..... I need spring big time......................... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

clear, sunny and warming to the 70's today. we are heading into a major drought. they are going to start rationing our water soon.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> clear, sunny and warming to the 70's today. we are heading into a major drought. they are going to start rationing our water soon.



Really .. Wow Bummer ,, You have city water or a well? But 70's is awesome ,, thats t-shirt and shorts weather ,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Really .. Wow Bummer ,, You have city water or a well? But 70's is awesome ,, thats t-shirt and shorts weather ,,,


we have both but the well water is only good for watering.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> clear, sunny and warming to the 70's today. we are heading into a major drought. they are going to start rationing our water soon.



Here, let me open this wound right up so you can pour some more salt in it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we have both but the well water is only good for watering.


Wow I hope all the fires over there are done now ,,


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Its a race to armageddon .. we're going to ice age and complete snow burial......
They're forest fires...drought..and falling off into sea after quake....
Seems mother nature is pissed...........
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we have both but the well water is only good for watering.


*Is that because of possible contamination of ground water from quakes...?*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

yea she will probably kill us all and start over new


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Is that because of possible contamination of ground water from quakes...?*


no, it's because it smells like farts. always has.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

lol smells like farts


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, it's because it smells like farts. always has.


"what do you have to drink?"

"um.. i have pepsi, beer, oj, and fart water"

"oooh, fart water sounds good!"

lmao


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

Playing in the snow is hard work, leaves a doggy all tuckered out.......


----------



## bluntking420 (Jan 18, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*I get it..I've tasted that sulphur well water... a friend had it at the farm... he got used to drinking it..I couldn't...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

fart water, you should bottle it and sell it to novelty stores.......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Waking and baking and eating some leftover lasagna yeeehaw.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

aint nothin better then lefovers!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Playing in the snow is hard work, leaves a doggy all tuckered out.......


*Pot peoples pets seem to live the life of Reilly...... spoiled au bout(to the max)......*


----------



## Allan Watts (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh my god.................It was down to -20 F about 2 weeks before Xmas- but during this current cold snap it didn't get that cold. It actually got up to 55 F for the last few days in a row- it is simply Balmly in fact!!! In case you guessed I am in the Denver area!! The Chinook winds are blazing down this area. Brooommm!!!! How warm it is!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Im eating Keebler fudge in the middle cookies , and dipping them in ice cold milk (From a cow that was outside )


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

I always keep a frosted cup in the freezer for my milk in the mornings


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to heat up left over chinese food. Sounds tasty........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1935965]I always keep a frosted cup in the freezer for my milk in the mornings[/quote]

we always have 1 or 2 in there too .. just because ..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Man if i had a cow i could milk when ever i wanted milk that would be awesome..Milk with every meal...and of coarse cereal.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im eating Keebler fudge in the middle cookies , and dipping them in ice cold milk (From a cow that was outside )



*Again with the cookies........ 


*


onthedl0008 said:


> Man if i had a cow i could milk when ever i wanted milk that would be awesome..Milk with every meal...and of coarse cereal.


*Mooooooooooo !! Milk that....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> we always have 1 or 2 in there too .. just because ..


haha yea everything tasts better frosted, milk, beer, soda, water mmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Man if i had a cow i could milk when ever i wanted milk that would be awesome..Milk with every meal...and of coarse cereal.



Coarse cereal ..? Do you top it with nails and staples ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

frosty mug rootbeer, now that's the stuff......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Frosted twisty.... Hmmmm...???*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 18, 2009)

Mmmm....leftover indian food. Nothing better than warmed up saag paneer when you're good and toasted


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Frosted twisty.... Hmmmm...???*



i thought you said it was freezing, so you would be Frozen not frosted Twisty


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm ready for a nap.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

jeez man is only 10:15 in tha morning!


----------



## bbbisbck (Jan 18, 2009)

i cant believe this thread is still here.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

haha i kno, almost 2 years since its been up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1936137]jeez man is only 10:15 in tha morning![/quote]

i woke up at 8. been smoking hash for 2 hours. i think i'm done. 4 cups of coffee aren't helping. sooooooo sleepy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 18, 2009)

I could take a nap, it's 12:17 here. 

I'm so bored, I hate winter, I have cabin fever and there is still a good 2 months to go........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

bbbisbck said:


> i cant believe this thread is still here.


*Thanks for your contribution...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks for your contribution...........*


*Lullaby, go to sleep............ our stoned little fdd'er.... close your eyes......




















good grief........ 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive been inspired .. im breaking out some hash too... 


I wanna take a nap.. I just shoveled a path from the house to the barn .. we have an easy 14'' and its still snowing


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

bbbisbck said:


> i cant believe this thread is still here.


What do you mean still here? You just joined Rollitup, lol. This thread has been around way before you got here and probably will still be here long after you are gone, lol. 

Fire it uP.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 18, 2009)

I read this thread like it's Rex Morgan M.D. lol.

or Mary Worth.

Firing it up, boss.



Chiceh said:


> What do you mean still here? You just joined Rollitup, lol. This thread has been around way before you got here and probably will still be here long after you are gone, lol.
> 
> Fire it uP.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

*what would an afternoon bake be called?*


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 18, 2009)

It's still Wake and Bake !!!

post=lunch nap.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Heya folks.
My throat hurts.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heya folks.
> My throat hurts.



Have you checked the pH of your runoff?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heya folks.
> My throat hurts.


*I have some throat lotion you might like.....*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have some throat lotion you might like.....*


zzzzzzzzing


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heya folks.
> My throat hurts.


*Poor Stoney............
*





*

* 


tipsgnob said:


> *I have some throat lotion you might like.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, no, but I cleaned out my lint trap.


shnkrmn said:


> Have you checked the pH of your runoff?


I just had some, thanks!


tipsgnob said:


> *I have some throat lotion you might like.....*


It's getting better.


Twistyman said:


> *Poor Stoney............
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

Aaaahhhh, nothing like a good bong session after a great meal, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

The last weed I got is kinda harsh.Think if I stick it in a glass jar and cure it, it will mellow a bit?


Chiceh said:


> Aaaahhhh, nothing like a good bong session after a great meal, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*It should........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The last weed I got is kinda harsh.Think if I stick it in a glass jar and cure it, it will mellow a bit?


*put some orange peel in with it...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have any oranges right now.I'll have to get some.I've got scurvy!ARRRRGH!


tipsgnob said:


> *put some orange peel in with it...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

** In pirate voice....... Arrrrrrgh, ya scurvy dog........... Arrrrrrrgh...!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

*ok you two.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Swab the deck!!!


Twistyman said:


> ** In pirate voice....... Arrrrrrgh, ya scurvy dog........... Arrrrrrrgh...!!*


Yar, talk like a pirate when you address yer captain, seaman tips!


tipsgnob said:


> *ok you two.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*To the plank with that barnacle tips.......... thats semen tips to you...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Swab the deck!!!
> 
> Yar, talk like a pirate when you address yer captain, seaman tips!


*when I first read this I thought it said undress your captain....arghhhhh*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Quit polishing your peg legs and attend to my patch!




Lmao...they HAVE to make a pirate porno...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Quit polishing your peg legs and attend to my patch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Brazilian wax..... how the patch now........ ??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Arrrgh, I'll hang ya from the yardarm fer that!






Twistyman said:


> *Brazilian wax..... how the patch now........ ??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Arrrgh, I'll hang ya from the yardarm fer that!


*No you won't... there be no wenches on a ship.... they be cursed and we'll end up in Davy Jones locker....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

What's that behind ye?Ahoy, tis a navy fleet!Stop fondling the cabin boy and open up the gun ports!


Twistyman said:


> *No you won't... there be no wenches on a ship.... they be cursed and we'll end up in Davy Jones locker....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's that behind ye?Ahoy, tis a navy fleet!Stop fondling the cabin boy and open up the gun ports!


Ahoy fine mates..... permission to hit the bunks until the dawn.  

I bid you goodnight!

Beware of the seamen .... and the cabin boys.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The cabin boy, the cabin boy ....
the dirty little nipper .....
he lined his ass ...
with broken glass....
and circumcised the skipper.... 
away away with a fife and a drum...
here we come ....
full of rum......
looking for women....
to tickle our bum...
the north atlantic... navy...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Good night China........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Night then, ya bawdy wench


ChinaCat said:


> Ahoy fine mates..... permission to hit the bunks until the dawn.
> 
> I bid you goodnight!
> 
> Beware of the seamen .... and the cabin boys.


Eh, sorry...had to adjourn to the poop deck..and then I had to clean my shoes.


Twistyman said:


> *The cabin boy, the cabin boy ....
> the dirty little nipper .....
> he lined his ass ...
> with broken glass....
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

i just woke up from my nap. time to get high.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like paradise,lol.


fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up from my nap. time to get high.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up from my nap. time to get high.



Fire it uP.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Chiceh has her thumb worn down to a nub from her lighter.


Chiceh said:


> Fire it uP.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

don't you hate when you take a huge bong rip, then a few minutes later you lick your lips and it tastes like resin? i've wiped around my mouth with a tissue and it came back all resin covered. you know it's dense smoke when it leaves a ring around your lips. lololol


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> don't you hate when you take a huge bong rip, then a few minutes later you lick your lips and it tastes like resin? i've wiped around my mouth with a tissue and it came back all resin covered. you know it's dense smoke when it leaves a ring around your lips. lololol


I know what you mean, lol. Same as wiping the inside of the top of the bong, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the taste.I eat the roach after I smoke the joint.Like Renfield.
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=love at first bite renfield&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iv#


fdd2blk said:


> don't you hate when you take a huge bong rip, then a few minutes later you lick your lips and it tastes like resin? i've wiped around my mouth with a tissue and it came back all resin covered. you know it's dense smoke when it leaves a ring around your lips. lololol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like the taste.I eat the roach after I smoke the joint.Like Renfield.
> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=love at first bite renfield&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iv#




mmmmmmmmmm kiss me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright, but I like tongues!


fdd2blk said:


> mmmmmmmmmm kiss me.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mmmmmmmmmm kiss me.





Stoney McFried said:


> Alright, but I like tongues!



Get a room, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Get a room, lol.


shouldn't that be a question mark? lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't worry, you're next, my pretty!


Chiceh said:


> Get a room, lol.


He man manly men use shrubbery!


fdd2blk said:


> shouldn't that be a question mark? lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 18, 2009)

Uh oh what's going on in here?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm having a Mod and bong resin sandwich.


NewGrowth said:


> Uh oh what's going on in here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm having a Mod and bong resin sandwich.



with a little nap on the side.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

As always.We're like a bunch of housecats around here, draped over the furniture.


fdd2blk said:


> with a little nap on the side.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm having a Mod and bong resin sandwich.


Those are my favorite but I like to add nutella


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Those are my favorite but I like to add nutella


*your not austrailian boy, you should not eat that shit.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your not austrailian boy, you should not eat that shit.....*


Hey man, I love my nutella! I have been known to castrate people for taking some without asking. Chocolaty hazelnut goodness


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good Morning Folks .. Its 22 degree's and we have over 14'' of fresh snow that fell yesterday .. 

I guess the only thing to do is to smoke a few bowls and get stoned ... Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

About the same here it is going to snow again....The wife and I are going to look at a new house it is a steal 1/2 price from 6 months ago.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Sunny 

The Ravens 


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha 


Like they even had a chance ........................


----------



## UTurn (Jan 19, 2009)

well its 3:25 am and im awake so I guess this is considered a wake n bake....http://quicksilverscreen.com/ link to a sweet website with any movie or show you want! perfect for stoners...


----------



## UTurn (Jan 19, 2009)

time to watch gran torino for free..muahahah


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

TY u turn I had lost that link


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

So I Let the dogs out this morning and took a few pictures of how much snow we got yesterday ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

We just have wicked Ice....Not much travel. Cars are parked on the mountain roads. Waiting for the salt trucks which can't get there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

What state are you in pyro


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats cool.. I have a bunch of friends that closed up shop and moved to N.C and S.C because there was more work there ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried to retire....thats hard with the kids being so spoiled.....
I like helping people and charity begins with my kids.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

I help animals rather than people ,, animals dont take advantage and they really are grateful.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

The mountains are more like a ridge here clingmas dome is the highest. Clearly visible. Tough winters.Beautiful summers. Good folks live here . Dirt poor hill folk.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Love my animals. Hound dogs make good 1 man companions and can be fierce as a lion. This dog I always complain about is a red bone coon hound.
All she hunts is my stash......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

China Has 2 Springers , I have a Black lab ,, when my dog was younger she ate my stash twice ,, Never again.. Unless she grows a thumb and can open a jar ,,Or chew glass


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

good morning Wake and Bake

How is everyone today?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

This dog found me one day.....
Kind of odd, I was chopping fire wood ,smoking a joint and this puppy just came up and sat down. Watched me all day. The end of the day she followed me home and has been family. This dog just watches me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Miss, morning. Fine here.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 19, 2009)

Mornin...baking to the lovely sounds of Harry Belefonte



Happy MLKjr Day


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning Miss.. im getting China ready to go to work,, they had a 2 hr delay,, and her school is open when its a HOLIDAY ,, go figure .


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 19, 2009)

thats a bummer vette, 


top of the mornin every body.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

schools here only celebrated this day starting 5 years ago....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know if school is open here or not, the preschool where my daughter works doesn't have school on Mondays. 

Well as much as it sucks for her to have to go to work, you don't want anymore days off, aren't you sweating leaving for Bonnaroo on time?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know if school is open here or not, the preschool where my daughter works doesn't have school on Mondays.
> 
> Well as much as it sucks for her to have to go to work, you don't want anymore days off, aren't you sweating leaving for Bonnaroo on time?


Yea its going to be close .. But she is saving 2 1/2 personal days just in case


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to that site you posted last week about winning the Bonaroo tickets, I was going to try to win them, but their link that you're supposed to put on your page didn't work.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I am out of coffee...Guess i will be an icy road statistic 'cause I am a SOB without coffee. TTFN


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Be careful.......am I the only one that stocks up on Friday night to avoid having to go out during the week?

I think my husband and I are related to bears, we can just be more than happy hiding out and not going anywhere when it's cold outside.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Click my sig Miss thats the link


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Error 
*This Video has been removed from the site. You can find more Bonnaroo Videos here. 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Error
> *This Video has been removed from the site. You can find more Bonnaroo Videos here.
> *




Oh you know why ? the contest ends today .. Keep checking the Bonnaroo website , they always hold contest's for free tickets ..I won 2 last year just for posting pictures 5 times 

www.bonnaroo.com


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried it last week and it didn't work, their message board was full of messages complaining that it didn't work.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I tried it last week and it didn't work, their message board was full of messages complaining that it didn't work.


 Your signed up? whats your name there ? Mine is the same as here .. Be my friend


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't sign up, I was checking it out and read all the messages saying the link didn't work. I also couldn't even find the link. I thought if I could win tickets, then I could show up and hang with the RIU peeps.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't sign up, I was checking it out and read all the messages saying the link didn't work. I also couldn't even find the link. I thought if I could win tickets, then I could show up and hang with the RIU peeps.



You should sign up .. thats the only way you will know when there is a contest ( they e mail you ) and to enter a contest you have to be a member anyway ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

oh I didn't know that, I guess I'll sign up then. I'm signed up at so many places in the net, places I can't even remember........... LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> oh I didn't know that, I guess I'll sign up then. I'm signed up at so many places in the net, places I can't even remember........... LOL


I found ya .. and left you a mess too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I'd have been signed up for the photo scavenger hunt, I love that kind of stuff......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wish I'd have been signed up for the photo scavenger hunt, I love that kind of stuff......


With that contest you would have had to go to Roo 08 and take the pictures ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

No store ALMOST then roadblock..
Sir this road is closed..I pleaded.
Had to wake the wife...Grumpy!
She hides coffee from me. This is my pitfall I constantly smoke weed and drink coffee.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

mornin all..everyone dug out who had snow?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

good morning. i'm smoking weed and drinking coffee.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

No point in that. More just falls.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

that sucks, the road to the store was closed? we only have one store in my town, if it snows people go insane and run there to buy all the bread and milk. It's funny......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> mornin all..everyone dug out who had snow?



I did .. This much fell on us


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

We got about 2 inches, looks fluffy and powdery


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

thats what it looks like at my house i should size some pics to post looks so nice i love the snow


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

looks to be about the same as we have...i can't wait for winter to be finished..rather use the mower than the snow blower..lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning. i'm smoking weed and drinking coffee.



Good morning to you ...

Whats on the FDD agenda today ?


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We got about 2 inches, looks fluffy and powdery


 fluffy and powdery here as well..thank g-d..otherwise would still be out there


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

snow blower i love to shovel ....need to sweat in the winter


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> looks to be about the same as we have...i can't wait for winter to be finished..rather use the mower than the snow blower..lol



I wanna play in my new garden and greenhouse , Thats what im waiting for


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

today i will enjoy another beautiful day of sunshine and 70 degree weather.


you all realize you can move away from all that?

one store that closes when it snows? and what year is it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm ready for summer too, just yesterday I even said I'd love to be able to get outside for awhile, even if it was just to mow........that's bad, wishing to mow..... 


I don't think the store was closed, I think the road leading to the store was closed


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning. i'm smoking weed and drinking coffee.


Rub that in .......


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

we did go outside it was great, sledding and the whole bit, Our snowman is huge!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

can we get a pic of that snowman? We haven't really had enough snow this year to make one yet. It's just been mostly cold as hell here......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

seriously though, i never could understand why people don't chose to live in more comfortable environments.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I wanna play in my new garden and greenhouse , Thats what im waiting for


 just bought this place here..never had property before..so many plans and thats definitly near the top



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm ready for summer too, just yesterday I even said I'd love to be able to get outside for awhile, even if it was just to mow........that's bad, wishing to mow.....
> 
> i love mowin..have a new rider with a cup holder..just have to figure a way to keep beer from foaming lol
> I


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> snow blower i love to shovel ....need to sweat in the winter


 lol if it wasn't for the blower i would sweat myself right into a heart attack


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning. i'm smoking weed and drinking coffee.


 *frowns* all i get is the coffee


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the struggle to live..Fire wood..grow food grow weed. feels nice to not be totally lazy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

My husbands been at his job for 25 years now. He's been there longer than anyone, including the people who own the place. Kind of hard to move away from that security. 

We've both lived here all our lives, it's all we know. I've been trying to talk him into moving somewhere with more relaxed laws, but it's hard to walk away from the paycheck. 





fdd2blk said:


> seriously though, i never could understand why people don't chose to live in more comfortable environments.


 
Riding mower with a cup holder? I push mow ............


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> today i will enjoy another beautiful day of sunshine and 70 degree weather.
> 
> 
> you all realize you can move away from all that?
> ...



Carvel and 1984



Who wants to pay the cost of living that is in Cali?
Who wants to deal with wildfires and earthquakes every year ?
who wants to deal with droughts and drive bye shootings ? and gangs 

Some Day it will be legal to grow weed everywhere .. Then Cali will just be another state . There is nothing that Cali has that the East Coast dont.. maybe except a pertified forest or those HUGE tree's redwoods i think..


I wanna visit but Im an EAST COASTER ... I'll die on this side


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i cant agree more, the kids rebel at times but they havnt experienced the real world yet so that will be interesting


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I let nature take care of most our land. Get paid for that.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i love walking away from the pay check.... all these student loans and shit for a degree that means nothing to me
i grow food 
i heat with wood
mt hubby can build thats all i need


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

Riding mower with a cup holder? I push mow ............[/quote]
yes..big yard lots of hill and dales..and pure laziness lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> i love walking away from the pay check.... all these student loans and shit for a degree that means nothing to me
> i grow food
> i heat with wood
> mt hubby can build thats all i need



We could live off our land if we HAD to .. and with the river in our yard ..I could even make electric


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been to CA once, the west coast amazed me with it's lack of rain gutters on the houses. They looked like they weren't finished or something, it was weird. 

Ca was a nice place to visit, but I don't know about living there, I'm used to being able to see as far as horizon in every direction..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

LonStrgTrp said:


> Riding mower with a cup holder? I push mow ............


 yes..big yard lots of hill and dales..and pure laziness lol[/quote]

We have a John Deere mower .. I need a cupholder ..


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i used to make my hubby proud and weedwack the whole 2 acre of lawn we maintain, we finaly got an old snapper mower what a treat


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

a beer holder you mean?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> seriously though, i never could understand why people don't chose to live in more comfortable environments.


*My prarents went from UK to Boston then to Quebec..... WTF.... 
Plus pappy was not a french fan after the war...... go try to figure that moves logic...... 
*


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> yes..big yard lots of hill and dales..and pure laziness lol


We have a John Deere mower .. I need a cupholder ..[/quote]
it definitly is a nice addition


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> a beer holder you mean?



Maybe a bong holder ..I dont drink much anymore ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a John Deere mower .. I need a cupholder ..


gotta have a spot for that pepsi


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> a beer holder you mean?


 well....not sure if it was ment for beer..but it does fit nicely


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i like that even better!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I like the struggle to live..Fire wood..grow food grow weed. feels nice to not be totally lazy.




you can struggle here. and i have a fire going.






misshestermoffitt said:


> My husbands been at his job for 25 years now. He's been there longer than anyone, including the people who own the place. Kind of hard to move away from that security.
> 
> We've both lived here all our lives, it's all we know. I've been trying to talk him into moving somewhere with more relaxed laws, but it's hard to walk away from the paycheck.
> 
> ...






with that type of experience he should be able to find a job ANYWHERE. 







korvette1977 said:


> Carvel and 1984
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you "can afford me whole street", you should buy it and rent it to everyone here. 

yeah my house feel into a gaping crack right after it burnt to the ground. fuck if it doesn't happen every year.

and all these bullet holes in my front window are letting in a draft.






you were all joking, i hope.



so i ask again, why, in general, do people chose to live in such extreme conditions? it is a choice. i see a lot of excuses. only one person came close to actually touching on a reason.



this is an honest question. i'm not trying to rub anything in. i have always wondered this.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Maybe a bong holder ..I dont drink much anymore ..


ohhh vette...like the way you think will haveto try that next..the lawn will never lack for mowin that would be guarenteed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't start our weedeater, my girl arms just can't pull that baby they way it likes it. I can do the mower though. I have to weed eat when hubby is home for him to get it going.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

iv pulled the string outta the fuckin things before the hubby thinks its funny


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can struggle here. and i have a fire going.with that type of experience he should be able to find a job ANYWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To each his/her own my friend .. there is good and bad everywhere .. Is the only reason you live there is to grow weed ?


I live here because this is where my ROOTS are . all my friends and family are here ,(on the east coast) why would I wanna pick up and leave and head out west and start over and be ALONE ...


Kinda like you would feel if you live on the east coast and your whole life is out west ,,,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> iv pulled the string outta the fuckin things before the hubby thinks its funny


He is nice and lied we do not like that stuff.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*It wasn't that bad in the beginning, but as of late the extremes are getting a bit severe... the 2 week cold spell this year is a record..... The Winnipeg -50 temps were what you'd see in the far north.. but are migrating south...... bummer...!*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree Vette, we grew up here, most everyone we know is here. Our relatives are here. Our son is grown and living his own life and he is here, I know I wouldn't want to move away from him. 

I've tossed out the idea of moving, but nobody wants to move away, maybe just to a different place in the country with more privacy and less neighbors.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this is an honest question. i'm not trying to rub anything in. i have always wondered this.


ive always lived here, never lived anywhere else. even tho i dont like it... im used to it. i know these streets, i know these people. i live a couple blocks away from the house i grew up in.

that.. and i cant afford to move right now. ive been out of work for a couple months, there are basically NO JOBS available here. welfare wont give me medicare even tho i NEED IT, i cant get unemployment checks. i have to find a new way to make money everyday.. times are hard for me.

how are things for people that have to work in california? are there plenty of jobs available? i really would like to know


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

who said anything about moving to cali. you all are taking this wrong. defensive much? i'm outta here. 

it was a simple question.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I agree Vette, we grew up here, most everyone we know is here. Our relatives are here. Our son is grown and living his own life and he is here, I know I wouldn't want to move away from him.
> 
> I've tossed out the idea of moving, but nobody wants to move away, maybe just to a different place in the country with more privacy and less neighbors.



I think the best part of living where we do is because of the privacy we have .. Everything around us is farms .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who said anything about moving to cali. you all are taking this wrong. defensive much? i'm outta here.
> 
> it was a simple question.


We were going to throw you out


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh FDD don't be like that, come one, where's the stoner love?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who said anything about moving to cali. you all are taking this wrong. defensive much? i'm outta here.
> 
> it was a simple question.


not really defensive.. i answered a question you had from my point of view..

and i had a serious question about california, you do live in cali dont you?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who said anything about moving to cali. you all are taking this wrong. defensive much? i'm outta here.
> 
> it was a simple question.



You did ,, You said you can struggle here .. Here to you is Cali .. 

No harm I know your a nice guy with a big heart,, Its great that Cali is there ,, cause without it ,We would not have Cali weed here on the east coast .. Smoke a bowl, Go fishing .. enjoy life .


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> He is nice and lied we do not like that stuff.


no i think if this type of stuff got to him he would be out already.
he once claimed an air conditioner could not be put into a window and i was like whatever, had the job done in a few min. This was like the first time he realized i never allow myself to think i cant do something. We have made alot of adjustments cause i hate to be babied and helped unless i ask for it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Is he grouchy today? He's got the best weed and the best weather, he should the the happiest person on here. 

I'm happy and it's fucking cold and snowy here and I'm stuck smoking seedy schwag, but it could always be worse.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

i meant the human population in general. you all make it personal. stoner love what? 


*"why do humans in general chose to live under such extreme condition?"*

comprehend anyone? 

wake-n-bake what? more wake and less bake maybe?


lolololol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i meant the human population in general. you all make it personal. stoner love what?
> 
> 
> *"why do humans in general chose to live under such extreme condition?"*
> ...


vice versa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is he grouchy today? He's got the best weed and the best weather, he should the the happiest person on here.
> 
> I'm happy and it's fucking cold and snowy here and I'm stuck smoking seedy schwag, but it could always be worse.........


it was such a simple question. thrown out there to start an interesting conversation. now i feel i have to defend myself.  or at least explain everything. this isn't fun.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I answered, I choose to live here because my family is here, my friends are here, my husbands job is here, our house is here. It's hard to just walk away from everything to go to a place where you know nobody and have no job and no place to live.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I answered, I choose to live here because my family is here, my friends are here, my husbands job is here, our house is here. It's hard to just walk away from everything to go to a place where you know nobody and have no job and no place to live.


once again, you take it personal. 


later all. you guys are way too baked for me.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

its all about perspective right miss

I always say if everyone wanted to live in this cold snowy place i would have way to many people around me 
so im happy for the conditions

but in some cases it is about history and family even after travel its nice to come back home


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Most my friends are in Afghanistan and I will not visit themI am too old for another holy war.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

When you get there there you are.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

How is answering the question taking it personally? You asked for opinion and received it. I don't understand...........

I have ancestors in a cemetary about 30 miles away that were buried there back when George Washinton was alive, now those are roots.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Feisty stoners I am betting 150 pounds soaking wet?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How is answering the question taking it personally? You asked for opinion and received it. I don't understand...........
> 
> I have ancestors in a cemetary about 30 miles away that were buried there back when George Washinton was alive, now those are roots.


maybe he doesnt want a decisive answer? iduno, maybe be more vague?

im lost, and im sober!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i dont think fdd was speaking as literaly as we are taking him


but i think of it in another light

why do we always think that easy is better


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

ahhhh..i'm so board..whats everyone doin today


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i might break 120 saoked and covered in farm dirt


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think there is any "easy" place to live. Every place has it's own drawbacks.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think there is any "easy" place to live. Every place has it's own drawbacks.


 i agree miss..guess just a matter of what we are use to and comfortable with


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> i might break 120 saoked and covered in farm dirt


When I first went to the airborne(145) I had to carry extra gear so my chute could open. 1 year later 219 buff and tan.20 years later 170.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

damn I must be a fat ass then...170 bone dry and starvin


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

thats true but the elements are less harsh and i see what both are saying i think all angles are interesting but none are right


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

People were built for struggle this is why the obesity is so prevalent.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

One of the things I love the most about living here is seeing the first spring crocus popping up out of the ground. It looks cool when it gets a light snow fall and the pretty purple and yellow flowers are sticking up above the snow. 

I do love my spring flowers, the harbingers of better days to come.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Feisty stoners I am betting 150 pounds soaking wet?


198 lbs 5'11'' and solid as a rock ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn I must be a fat ass then...170 bone dry and starvin


Damn good weight if you are not a dwarf.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn I must be a fat ass then...170 bone dry and starvin



You need to go to granny's house and let her feed you .. You aint eating right ..


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

im also a chick so 120 is average and farming requires alot of move your ass work that keeps the body tight


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Hubby made me breakfast, hash browns, my favorite,


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

mmmm good man with all the chickens we eat eggs non stop ..........eggs and hash browns im gonna go eat!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You need to go to granny's house and let her feed you .. You aint eating right ..


i did last nighthomemade gnocchi and meatballs...

and I jacked the bigass tray of leftovers w/o my uncle noticing..hehehe

speakin of leftovers........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

allergic to eggs, I'd love some scrambled eggs with toast, but I can't eat them.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

the most farming i have done is in my closet...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

If your Happy and you know it , Clap your hands 
If your Happy and you know It , Clap your hands ,


If your Happy and you know It , And you really wanna show it , 
If your Happy and you Know it , Clap your hands


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I was in The Future Farmers of America. I won 9th place in state livestock judging and 4 place in state crop judging............ I like to grow stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i did last nighthomemade gnocchi and meatballs...
> 
> and I jacked the bigass tray of leftovers w/o my uncle noticing..hehehe
> 
> speakin of leftovers........



LOL Thats what Im talking about ,,, LOL Granny's meatballs .. Aint they great


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I miss my grandmas homemade noodles, those were always so good, I used to love to eat raw noodle dough, it's probably why I'm allergic to eggs now.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL Thats what Im talking about ,,, LOL Granny's meatballs .. Aint they great


it is some grub lemme tell ya. WHEW im stoned this morning..indica in the morning is definitely not a good idea


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> today i will enjoy another beautiful day of sunshine and 70 degree weather.
> 
> 
> you all realize you can move away from all that?
> ...


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrbPAt1_vc4 **I love the country, would not have any other way. I love snow. I have been to cali many times...people on top of people on top of people. no thank you...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning my fellow Smokers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

*Join Date:* Feb 2007​
*Location:* center of galaxy​
*Posts:* 1,857​ *Gallery:


Where is my gold watch.
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> *Join Date:* Feb 2007​
> *Location:* center of galaxy​
> *Posts:* 1,857​ *Gallery:
> 
> ...



In the pawn shop .. we hocked it for some kush


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I coulda used that watch


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I coulda used that watch


Why ... your here all day ,,there is a clock here .. 


There is no need to know what time it is anyway ,, Its always 4:20


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I keep a clock set at 4;20. It is like a secret handshake.


----------



## LonStrgTrp (Jan 19, 2009)

have a great day folk..time to head out..

peace


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I answered, I choose to live here because my family is here, my friends are here, my husbands job is here, our house is here. It's hard to just walk away from everything to go to a place where you know nobody and have no job and no place to live.


*I thought about moving when younger.. all my friends went out west.... but since my health concerns if I move I'll have no medical coverage for at least 3 months... and that would suck.. I've lived within a 1/4 mile of where I am for 49 years so I'm sort of rooted....

* 


diemdepyro said:


> Feisty stoners I am betting 150 pounds soaking wet?


*
I'll see your 150 lbs and raise you 50 quatloo's.....*



korvette1977 said:


> 198 lbs 5'11'' and solid as a rock ..


*250..5' 10"... I was 350+ but took off a lot... a bunch more to go....
Need my spring bike weather........ 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Sipowitz on a bike....i'm blind


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was in The Future Farmers of America. I won 9th place in state livestock judging and 4 place in state crop judging............ I like to grow stuff.


*hell yes...FFA...both my kids were in FFA.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sipowitz on a bike....i'm blind


*Bite me..... Lean closer to screen so I can give you a smack.........



You did it didn't you.....
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes...FFA...both my kids were in FFA.*


*I'm in AFFA.. Alcoholics far from Anonymous ...... *


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

lol same here AFFA


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

fuck man i need to load a wake and bake bowl........anyone ever been too lazy to load a bowl and forget about it till like an hour later.......i think thats a bad sign of forgetfullness.......i forgot to smoke!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bite me..... Lean closer to screen so I can give you a smack.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch Sipowitz and violence why am i not surprised?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

lol how can you forget a bowl, maybe if you smoked first and were really high and forgot, but sober, and forgetting a bowl, Nah wont happend to me


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Bowls joints....Bongs it is all a mystery.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1941371]lol how can you forget a bowl, maybe if you smoked first and were really high and forgot, but sober, and forgetting a bowl, Nah wont happend to me [/QUOTE]

dude i figured the same thing but it was my wake and bake bowl. I hadn't smoked yet and i completely forgot to smoke for an hour or so


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> dude i figured the same thing but it was my wake and bake bowl. I hadn't smoked yet and i completely forgot to smoke for an hour or so


That explains the silly question


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

haha thats funny tho, your jus like, oh shit, that bowl


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

you lost me man what question were you refering to as silly? fuck im out of it today


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ouch Sipowitz and violence why am i not surprised?


*Thats it..... where's my bus schedule..? *

[quote="SICC";1941371]lol how can you forget a bowl, maybe if you smoked first and were really high and forgot, but sober, and forgetting a bowl, Nah wont happend to me [/quote]

*Maybe forget I smoked a bowl... but to forget TO SMOKE a bowl.....
Blasphemy.............
I'd get that looked at.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Twisty, i will send you a plane ticket....somewhere else


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

I sometimes forget to smoke but always misplace the bowl

i do that all the time or take a few hits while working around the house then loose the bowl, i just tell myself guess you dont need it


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

pigs are my favorite animal, sooo cute!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

an Idea....Pig on a canna website..irony


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea that avatar trips me out every time i look at it


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twisty, i will send you a plane ticket....somewhere else




_*Jamaica please...! *_


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Been there you take your own bribe money!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*sometimes I forget that I*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

forget that you forgot about something you said you wont forget but still forgot that you were smoking pot?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Just smoke the damn pot You won't remember it anyway.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*what?.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

lol thats was the point


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*oh yeah....*


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1941528]forget that you forgot about something you said you wont forget but still forgot that you were smoking pot?[/QUOTE]

i had to read that real slowly haha.....i remembered to smoke and im fuckin blasted now haha i love wake and bake its the highest i get all day


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

My last Jar of Kush here.....Still vac sealed. Not now I am giving this jar a week.1888 posts I am funny and like that number......Seems perfect.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn........


----------



## japon26 (Jan 19, 2009)

wake n bake = amazing... +rep


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

how has the phrase "+rep" a compliment now....i see so many people say it than not add reputation lol +rep is not a compliment you are letting someone know you are adding to their reputation if you want to compliment someone dont say +rep


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> how has the phrase "+rep" a compliment now....i see so many people say it than not add reputation lol +rep is not a compliment you are letting someone know you are adding to their reputation if you want to compliment someone dont say +rep


+rep lol no rep for you! lmao


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe it's new people who don't know how to give rep but they see others saying +rep but don't understand that you have to hit the scales to actually give rep.......




Tryingtomastrkush said:


> how has the phrase "+rep" a compliment now....i see so many people say it than not add reputation lol +rep is not a compliment you are letting someone know you are adding to their reputation if you want to compliment someone dont say +rep


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Maybe it's new people who don't know how to give rep but they see others saying +rep but don't understand that you have to hit the scales to actually give rep.......


you know, thats probably true....lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Maybe it's new people who don't know how to give rep but they see others saying +rep but don't understand that you have to hit the scales to actually give rep.......


What scales?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, that's what I thought......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

rep.... Whats rep..


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

rep....i have no rep


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't give a damn about my bad reputation -Joan Jett


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't give a damn about my bad reputation -Joan Jett


[youtube]5RAQXg0IdfI[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

my butt itches!



am i high enough yet?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my butt itches!
> 
> 
> 
> am i high enough yet?


Itch it first then let me know


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm gonna go make some "pigs-in-a-blanket" now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> rep....i have no rep



 "sob". Here. If I could give you all mine I would. Oh. . .such bitter tragedy.

+rep for you!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my butt itches!
> 
> 
> 
> am i high enough yet?


just dont scratch yer butt and then break up some nugs!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just dont scratch yer butt and then break up some nugs!!



Oh man .. stanky nuggs with butt hair ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

i did not scratch my butt. i did make pigs-in-a-blanket though. used kielbasa like sausage and croissants and cheese. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm got 8 mins to go.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i did not scratch my butt. i did make pigs-in-a-blanket though. used kielbasa like sausage and croissants and cheese. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm got 8 mins to go.



Mmmm with Goldens Mustard I got my plate ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 19, 2009)

o man that sounds grubbin...Im gonna go get some bbq


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so bored, am I high enough yet? I'm not sure.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Im Bored too .... 


Im smoking hash and watching the time go by slowly ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried watching my plants grow, but even that got boring after a while.........


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

dont you people have jobs? <_<


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

yes, I'm a housewife, I don't get a paycheck though.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> dont you people have jobs? <_<


I was homing from work. Got bored so now I'm working from home!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> dont you people have jobs? <_<



Im a Kept man .. and I get Whatever I want ..



Hee Hee


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yes, I'm a housewife, I don't get a paycheck though.......


being a stay at home spouse would be a never ending job honestly i commend people who do that man or woman I would go crazy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

It is a never ending job. Holidays are the worst, tons of work, I'm always exhausted after a holiday...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Whoo hoo China is on her way Home... I'll have someone to talk too..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

isn't today a holiday?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> isn't today a holiday?



Yea it is ,, But we get so many ""Snow "" Days that the holidays like today , Veterans Day and such they have school.. My kids who are in a different school district ,had off


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> dont you people have jobs? <_<


I'm thinking of calling in sick or stoned


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

They have to have like 183 full schooldays .. The rest are off with pay .. I should have been a teacher


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I think holidays vary by state, except the really big ones like thanksgiving and such. 

New Growth, you should call in with occular-rectal disorder (you just can't see your ass going to work)


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think holidays vary by state, except the really big ones like thanksgiving and such.
> 
> New Growth, you should call in with occular-rectal disorder (you just can't see your ass going to work)


Yeah thats a good one. I better go though, got bills


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think holidays vary by state, except the really big ones like thanksgiving and such.
> 
> New Growth, you should call in with occular-rectal disorder (you just can't see your ass going to work)


Funny......never heard that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my butt itches!
> 
> am i high enough yet?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ah but fortunately I have the key to escape reality*
*And you may see me tonight with an illegal smile*
*It don't cost very much, but it lasts a long while*
*Won't you please tell the man I didn't kill anyone*
*No I'm just tryin' to have me some fun*
*Well done, hot dog bun, my sister's a nun.........*

*this broke off my plant this morning what should I do with it???*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

My power has been out twice today. I better get my shit together it is going to be a long day and night TTFN


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Dry it them smoke it!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmmmmm maybe try to root it and revegg it .. Not too sure ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

ouch Tips, that's a bummer,


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

You guys really have to see this one! People think they can really bullshit growers!
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/152398-chemdawg-1991-elite-purple-cut.html


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Why doesn't it have any fan leaves? It's a bare looking thing, isn't it?


Poor little Charlie Brown plant......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Dry it them smoke it!


*and the award goes to newgrowth....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *Ah but fortunately I have the key to escape reality*
> *And you may see me tonight with an illegal smile*
> *It don't cost very much, but it lasts a long while*
> *Won't you please tell the man I didn't kill anyone*
> ...


*Scratch fdd's butt with it... tell it to start growing again or its another scratch... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Twisty wins.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Ever tried vegemite?I heard that's pretty nasty.


NewGrowth said:


> Those are my favorite but I like to add nutella


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

i did the same thing .... put it in soil for about 2 week . ... then took it out carefully to see if it was doin any thing .. and it had a little bit started ..
so i put it in my dwc cloner for a week and had some decent roots... then back in soil...

here she is last month


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ever tried vegemite?I heard that's pretty nasty.


I've heard of it hmm I'll have to get some and try it out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Scratch fdd's butt with it... tell it to start growing again or its another scratch... *


Fell off with them diagonal cutters with the yellow handles.
Post in the grower forums...You will find out what to do...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty wins.....
















Stoney McFried said:


> Ever tried vegemite?I heard that's pretty nasty.


*Kraft makes it.....

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Lookit my pussy.


Twistyman said:


> *Kraft makes it.....
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lookit my pussy.View attachment 301042


*I'm glad you don't shave it.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad you don't shave it.......*





 ....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah,he would get revenge in my sleep.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad you don't shave it.......*


Aww, he looks cold.


Twistyman said:


> ....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah,he would get revenge in my sleep.
> 
> Aww, he looks cold.


*most pussies are warm natured....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Not if you make them angry.


tipsgnob said:


> *most pussies are warm natured....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not if you make them angry.


*I have never seen an angry pussy...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2009)

Well that work day is done, whew!. Now it's time to Fire it uP.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a light!


Chiceh said:


> Well that work day is done, whew!. Now it's time to Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doing exactly that. Waiting for Two and a 1/2 men to come on.. 

Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's a light!


I have lots, thanks, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished eating dinner, , ,


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Just finished eating dinner, , ,


*was it good?*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2009)

Working late throws me off. I am like 2 hours behind now, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Well that work day is done, whew!. Now it's time to Fire it uP.


*Evening Chiceh...... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes it was, daughter sprung for Dairy Queen, no muss, no fuss, the best kind.... 





tipsgnob said:


> *was it good?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes it was, daughter sprung for Dairy Queen, no muss, no fuss, the best kind....


*thats what I'm talking about..........*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening Chiceh...... *


Heya Twisty, How are you this fine evening? 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes it was, daughter sprung for Dairy Queen, no muss, no fuss, the best kind....





tipsgnob said:


> *thats what I'm talking about..........*



Dairy Queen, mmmmmm. Damn, I find myself thinking about going there now, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Get the chicken basket, it's the best.......... mmmm, gravy....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2009)

I was thinking more on the lines of a Pecan Mudslide, lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 19, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of a Pecan Mudslide, lol.


I love it when you talk dirty!!!! MMMMMMMMMM

Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*the closest DQ to me only sells ice cream...no food*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fine Chiceh... thanks..*



ChinaCat said:


> I love it when you talk dirty!!!! MMMMMMMMMM
> 
> Hello everyone!!!!


*Hi China..

Hot fudge brownie delite....

*word of advice... do not eat after 40 oz of Vodka... or you'll blow chunks...grim grim grim curd cheese chunks.....
*twisty shudders.........
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Fine Chiceh... thanks..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! Advice taken!!!! 

But the hot fudge brownie delite sounds mighty fine!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*chocolate extreme blizzard........I'm getting little woody just thinking about it...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*Your so horny you'd screw the crack of dawn................


Where is dawn...?
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Your so horny you'd screw the crack of dawn................*
> 
> 
> *Where is dawn...?*


*dawn who??!?!?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

when farting in a filled room of people it is best to keep moving , therefor casting the blame on a broader rage of people ....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

lol hell yea, spread it around faster too


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you think the White House Kitchen has Kool Aid ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I love it when you talk dirty!!!! MMMMMMMMMM
> 
> Hello everyone!!!!





tipsgnob said:


> *dawn who??!?!?*


*3rd door on the right...*



korvette1977 said:


> Do you think the White House Kitchen has Kool Aid ?


*Yeah with the Jonestown fixings......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you think the White House Kitchen has Kool Aid ?



lol they better or Obama would be pissed!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1943381]lol they better or Obama would be pissed![/quote]


What Flavor do you think is his Fave .. Im going to say Cherry


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Naw, naw, Grape man, Grape


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

ever mix kool aid in milk?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> ever mix kool aid in milk?


blasphemy!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

i did while locked up .. Its not bad .. it was like strawberry milk


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

idk, thats kinda weird haha, Strawberry Blunts Wraps mmmmm


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> i did while locked up .. Its not bad .. it was like strawberry milk


i cant imagine...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> i did while locked up .. Its not bad .. it was like strawberry milk


sounds like something thats great when your inside, but aweful outside... like ramen noodle tamales with hot sauce, great inside but it starve before id eat one as a free man.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sounds like something thats great when your inside, but aweful outside... like ramen noodle tamales with hot sauce, great inside but it starve before id eat one as a free man.



LoL yea the jailhouse Burrito ........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

You will eat any thing if hungry enough......I have eaten a few eyeballs(not human). That was normal and considered an honor.
The lens has to be spat out though,


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sounds like something thats great when your inside, but aweful outside... like ramen noodle tamales with hot sauce, great inside but it starve before id eat one as a free man.


*Jail guy eats ramen noodles dry...........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

lmao......Been to jail that is still funny


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You will eat any thing if hungry enough......I have eaten a few eyeballs(not human). That was normal and considered an honor.
> The lens has to be spat out though,


*I've done the fried grasshopper and chocolate covered ant thing...... remember fear factor when the balls (both eye & groin) would squirt......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You will eat any thing if hungry enough......I have eaten a few eyeballs(not human). That was normal and considered an honor.
> The lens has to be spat out though,



You've been watching Man VS Wild ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Never been caught, yet


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

*
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You've been watching Man VS Wild ...


Greece, Goats eyes are a delectable treat.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Greece, Goats eyes are a delectable treat.



so are young boys ... 

In Greece how do they seperate the men from the Boys ?????????????




















With a crowbar


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Greece, Goats eyes are a delectable treat.


*In some places so are pickled monkey bums... but I ain't trying them........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *In some places so are pickled monkey bums... but I ain't trying them........*


Canadia.....monkey bums and kippered snacks.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> so are young boys ...
> 
> In Greece how do they seperate the men from the Boys ?????????????
> 
> ...


True the greeks are up for that shit.literally


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

I ate donkey meat last year. . . .

It was not delectable.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

rotfl......


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

ostrich meat is actually really good....anyone had that before? i used to go to the ostrich festival every year when i lived back in AZ


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a pair of Ostrich skin boots .. Till my old dog ate em


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

aligator tail tastes like chicken.

really, it does.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I ate donkey meat last year. . . .
> 
> It was not delectable.


Not at the donkey show...I hope.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> aligator tail tastes like chicken.
> 
> really, it does.


Ive had gator tail.. I'll agree to a point .. its kinda fishy too but chicken is close


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive had gator tail.. I'll agree to a point .. its kinda fishy too but chicken is close


your probly right... its been 10plus years since i ate some


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Frogs legs taste like frogs legs..NOT CHICKEN


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I ate donkey meat last year. . . .
> 
> It was not delectable.



Are you that guy in Clerks II 

Kelly and the Stud


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

This has got to be asked. Where did you eat donkey meat ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Canadia.....monkey bums and kippered snacks.


*How british of you... I love kippers... being of brit heritage.*



diemdepyro said:


> Frogs legs taste like frogs legs..NOT CHICKEN


*They're good.. but I LIKE frogs ..so I'm conflicted....*


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This has got to be asked. Where did you eat donkey meat ?


In far western China.


It's a long story.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

They say the Chinese will eat anything.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

these people were more Turks. The just happen to be Chinese.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Mongols ?????


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Huns........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Huns are Hungarians right????I assumed this.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Back from work and off for a couple days, lets burn!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Back from work and off for a couple days, lets burn!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I guess you're right, I thought they reigned farther east........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Friend is a hun i remind him daily.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

already burning


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

I better catch up


misshestermoffitt said:


> already burning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

run.......


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> run.......


Ok let me double fist then, I'll roll a J and vape at the same time!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Miss hess I got my old mommie to cough a new generation of clones....She seems fine for such an old woman.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

Good deal, I'm trying to work my way up to moms, getting there. I'm sick of this 50% male seed BS.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good deal, I'm trying to work my way up to moms, getting there. I'm sick of this 50% male seed BS.



blah. agreed. I killed my last male in November. I have no interest in breeding.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

I wanna Breed soooo bad, its what i have always wanted to do, but thats way into the future, one day, ima make my own strain, that is my Dream


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

lol, i need to grow someone else's strain well first. . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Brick #1 is my breeding project


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*I bought 10 WW from bcbd and 9 were male...1 female. So, I pollenated her and got a bunch of WW seeds...which is what I'm growing now. I germinated 10 and 5 were male. *


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

have you tried clones tips i love it so many girls with so little effort


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> have you tried clones tips i love it so many girls with so little effort


*I have had no luck with clones....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Try rapid rooters tips?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*but...you gotta do your own seeds. if your buying seeds all the time thats expensive. *
*if it's good weed who cares what name brand is? make up your name...lol*


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

peat pellets- a heat mat-clonex and waterand iv had about 90% cause i throw the ones that dont root fast enough


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Try rapid rooters tips?


*noooo.....*


*I admit I have not given much effort, because right now, with my own seeds...all I'm paying for is nutes.*


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i want little babie clones in the house again


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

i liked it for the lack of effort in what was male and female no worries at all


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *noooo.....*
> 
> 
> *I admit I have not given much effort, because right now, with my own seeds...all I'm paying for is nutes.*


Rapid rooters work great. I take the cuttings dip in clone powder and stick them right in the rooters after I cut about an inch off the top of them. Then I keep them in darkness for the first 6 hours. Then they go under the flouros in the rooter tray with the bottom tray removed and on a heat mat. Take about a week or two for roots to show through. No humidity domes for me either tends to cause rot.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> i liked it for the lack of effort in what was male and female no worries at all


*my problem is...I don't have room to do both seed and clones...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my problem is...I don't have room to do both seed and clones...*


Oh but all you need are a few CFL's and some shelf space for clones tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Oh but all you need are a few CFL's and some shelf space for clones tips


*I don't need that much weed. right I grow enough to last me between grows(and then some)...I don't share, so I just grow for me.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't need that much weed. right I grow enough to last me between grows(and then some)...I don't share, so I just grow for me.*


Greedy bastard . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Greedy bastard . . .


*bastard maybe... greedy no...I just don't want people coming around...that's why I live in the country.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

idk would rather smoke with some one else then smoke by all alone, i usually blaze people out, i mean they have buds but i can care less, sometimes im jus like, "nah, i got the bowl" or " i got the blunt" shit like that, if your cool in my mind, you getin high as hell with me!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

When I smoke with someone they have to keep up with me, I make them smoke just as much as I do, there's no copping out.Sometimes I get my poor sis in law so fried all she can do is lie back begging me, please, no more, as I hand her the joint.[quote="SICC";1944981]idk would rather smoke with some one else then smoke by all alone, i usually blaze people out, i mean they have buds but i can care less, sometimes im jus like, "nah, i got the bowl" or " i got the blunt" shit like that, if your cool in my mind, you getin high as hell with me![/quote]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *bastard maybe... greedy no...I just don't want people coming around...that's why I live in the country.*


I hear ya.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*not me...I don't like people hanging around...I had to deal with my kids and their friend, my place was the hangout. but no more...*

*and ..I will have my girlfriends car this weekend, anything you guys want me to do? burnouts doughnuts?*


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

love it the kids and i go mad in the ski resort parking lots in the mornin snow driving can be so much fun


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

We got this guy between us,he was a friend of my brother's,and my brother told him we'd smoke him up since he jumped his car, we got this guy between us and told him the bowl for bowl rule.Ont top of this we're blowing our smoke at him...dude nearly crawled out we got him so high...it was so fun...we were like, man, you're a pussy, gonna let a girl beat ya?And he'd crawl back and grab the joint.We finally defeated him.I was the last man standing.I'm so proud, lol.
Another time i was hanging out with some guy friends(no, not a gang bang, smartass! ) and I baked them so bad, one crawled off into the bushes and passed out,Another one laid down in his car, and the last one sat there holding his head and going,"I'm so baked, I can't feel my legs" as I forced him to match me...it was so much fun.Another proud moment in stoner history.And that is how I got my nickname, Stoney Mcfried, because ...well, I forgot.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> When I smoke with someone they have to keep up with me, I make them smoke just as much as I do, there's no copping out.Sometimes I get my poor sis in law so fried all she can do is lie back begging me, please, no more, as I hand her the joint.



lol thats funny cause i do the same shit to my Sisters boyfriend!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

How about put on a skimpy pink thong and dance across the hood of it Like Tawny Kitaen in that Whitesnake video?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs


tipsgnob said:


> *not me...I don't like people hanging around...I had to deal with my kids and their friend, my place was the hangout. but no more...*
> 
> *and ..I will have my girlfriends car this weekend, anything you guys want me to do? burnouts doughnuts?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Then she get's all pissed cuz you sent her boyfriend home a useless wreck?LMAO!Tons of fun.[quote="SICC";1945030]lol thats funny cause i do the same shit to my Sisters boyfriend! [/quote]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder if I could keep up with stoney . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

haha yea she's always pissed when we smoke


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How about put on a skimpy pink thong and dance across the hood of it Like Tawny Kitaen in that Whitesnake video?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs


*I wore the chrome thong for you...now I need to wear a pink one? whatever......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Nah, cuz I do it outta spite, lol!


NewGrowth said:


> I wonder if I could keep up with stoney . . .


My bro gets mad too, cuz he doesn't smoke anymore.Stomps around till we come back downstairs....


SICC";1945050]haha yea she's always pissed when we smoke bongsmilie[/quote]
I love you just as you are.:hug:[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *I wore the chrome thong for you...now I need to wear a pink one? whatever......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

haha thats so funny, exactly the same thing but im down stairs 

good times, im dieing here in laughter


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

We're mean people.Fucking up lives and then holding our bellies as they rumble with deep evil laughter.I love it.[quote="SICC";1945077]haha thats so funny, exactly the same thing but im down stairs 

good times, im dieing here in laughter [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*sounds like the meds have kicked in...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Iv been smokin meds


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, am I really ALL that different when I'm stoned?


tipsgnob said:


> *sounds like the meds have kicked in...*


Me too.[quote="SICC";1945159]Iv been smokin meds [/quote]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm fucking sitting here squinting at the computer screen laughing like butthead.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Mmm stale weed


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*I'm laughing like a beavis....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea im here in the dark, isn't that bad for your eyes? i still got 20/20 

or at least i think i do


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have stale weed!That's my breath.


NewGrowth said:


> Mmm stale weed


We go together like stink and shit!


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm laughing like a beavis....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't have stale weed!That's my breath.
> 
> We go together like stink and shit!


*my granma used to say ...if you mess with shit you'll get the smell on ya...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

You saying I smell like shit?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You saying I smell like shit?


*just barely...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *just barely...*


Ok good because I crapped myself earlier still waiting for the nurse to come change my diaper.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Only your upper lip.


NewGrowth said:


> You saying I smell like shit?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Only your upper lip.


Damn I knew I should not have checked with my finger and then picked my nose.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

It's called toilet paper.Welcome to the 21st century.Your time traveling machine was successful.


NewGrowth said:


> Damn I knew I should not have checked with my finger and then picked my nose.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's called toilet paper.Welcome to the 21st century.Your time traveling machine was successful.


Ever seen robocop? Remember the clam shells?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

People ACTUALLY USED TO WIPE WITH STICKS.


NewGrowth said:


> Ever seen robocop? Remember the clam shells?


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Ever seen robocop? Remember the clam shells?


Demolition man.
sly and snipes.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

[youtube]dUSbId7Earc[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

.................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Dear Lord.


tipsgnob said:


> .................


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL, nice Tips


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> Demolition man.
> sly and snipes.


Oh yeah that was Demo man good looks ALX


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

So tips, since you're old and all, can you tell us how the corn cob works?Did you insert it and twist it until the corn pops?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So tips, since you're old and all, can you tell us how the corn cob works?Did you insert it and twist it until the corn pops?


*you use it sideways silly girl...stick it in...hahaha*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

YOU PUT IT IN YOUR ASS SIDEWAYS!!!!!!!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *you use it sideways silly girl...stick it in...hahaha*


----------



## imfuknblazed (Jan 20, 2009)

du wut????


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So tips, since you're old and all, can you tell us how the corn cob works?Did you insert it and twist it until the corn pops?


Funny......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good Morning RIU ....

I think its a good time to light up a bowl.. 


Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning RIU ....
> 
> I think its a good time to light up a bowl..
> 
> ...


Always....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They say the Chinese will eat anything.


*Parts of Asia the slogan is 4 feet good to eat......*



diemdepyro said:


> Huns are Hungarians right????I assumed this.


*Think Attila the Hun..... Not Boris the Hun.......  *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning Twisty .. -3 here


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty .. -3 here


*Morning... its colder there ...its -15c - 5f here... but they say there's another cold snap coming... not as severe as last week but... I'm so fed up with winter...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Not so cold here windy. Ice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

another day of boredom.. I'll try to get excited about doing laundry. Its getting on my nerves not being able to do anything outside . 

On a good note China will be home right after school. No afterschool program today .

Im stumped on what to make her for dinner . I have some nice fat chicken breast's I may just stuff them and be done with it .. yea thats what Im doing with em..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I have errands, laundry, grandson, Back to a almost full schedule. Plus some 12 year olds keep taunting me in Battle Field 2142....life goes on.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have errands, laundry, grandson, Back to a almost full schedule. Plus some 12 year olds keep taunting me in Battle Field 2142....life goes on.


Priceless. I want to frame this somewhere. . . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Good Morning Wake and bakers 

We'll be Bush free at noon


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

You shaving before lunch ....


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 20, 2009)

kids let me sleep till 830 this am thats nuts!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL ........ NO........I'm watching the people freezing their asses off on the national mall........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning miss ,, Do a good job dont leave any straglers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Vette, always the sassy thing,  fire it up


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, always the sassy thing,  fire it up



Been doing that for 2 hrs now ,, Catch up..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

I was lazy this morning, didn't get out of bed until after 7, the critters were pissed off, empty bowls make them testy.........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning everyone. 
No burning for me this morning, ugh. I am still in Maryland and I don't think my mother n law would like to share a bowl with me this morning.....she will however grow for me! Gotta love her.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

There are a lot of people there at the Mall.. Imagine being there and having the runs ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Good morning Sunny  been missing you around here. How's the visit with the kids going? Good I hope........



Vette, did you see the people at the train stations? They can't even get on a train there's so many. Imagine being some poor schlub that is just trying to get to work today in all that mess.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

What happened to those Ravens Sunny 


Did they CHOKE ...



Hee hee I had ta .. sorry for your LOSS


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good Morning Wake and bakers
> 
> We'll be Bush free at noon


Yes we will, at a price though! I am peeved with the 140 million dollars Obama is spending on this party....I thought this was supposed to be about 'Change'??? Nope, he is following all the other past presidents with this elaborate party...I would of been happier if he would of told us Americans that there will be NO party, since we don't have any money....didn't happen. I think we are in for more of the 'same same'


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning Sunny  been missing you around here. How's the visit with the kids going? Good I hope........
> 
> 
> 
> Vette, did you see the people at the train stations? They can't even get on a train there's so many. Imagine being some poor schlub that is just trying to get to work today in all that mess.



Its a goldmine for pickpockets .. and Hot coco venders


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> What happened to those Ravens Sunny
> 
> 
> Did they CHOKE ...
> ...


I don't want to talk about it Vette.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yes we will, at a price though! I am peeved with the 140 million dollars Obama is spending on this party....I thought this was supposed to be about 'Change'??? Nope, he is following all the other past presidents with this elaborate party...I would of been happier if he would of told us Americans that there will be NO party, since we don't have any money....didn't happen. I think we are in for more of the 'same same'



the lobbyists paid ,, You know the ones he said wont be in his "White House "


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't want to talk about it Vette.



sorry about dropping salt into that wound .. Here have a band aid


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

*quit moaning and pay attention...this is a never before in history thing...americans need a celebration...look at all those people...*

*wake and bake.............*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> the lobbyists paid ,, You know the ones he said wont be in his "White House "


WRONG.
30 million dollars was in donations, the other 110 million will be paid by TAXPAYERS. I have researched the hell out of this, and it is true. WE the people will be paying the balance of 110M....It is BS, imo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning Tips bongsmile

Seems like the new boss
is the same as the old boss...........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *quit moaning and pay attention...this is a never before in history thing...americans need a celebration...look at all those people...*
> 
> *wake and bake.............*


Tips no we don't need a party. We need CHANGE. Not elaborate spending by our new president.....CHANGE is what I signed up for, not more taxes.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do I gotta pay for a party I'm not invited to? fuckers.........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why do I gotta pay for a party I'm not invited to? fuckers.........


You will be paying for a lot more than this party, mark my words. Just wait until the 600,000 new government jobs open up!! Thats right! WE get to pay their salaries too! What a world we live in! I told the hubby I am jumping on that train for a nice cushy govt job....he reminded me I am not black, so I will have to think of something else!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I need to go out back and smoke a bowl...I am reading my posts, and I am bitter this morning. Must be this Maryland air....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Time to work only for cash. 

Am I the only one that is actually _hoping_ for some drastic world changing event in 2012?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good Morning Wake and bakers
> 
> We'll be Bush free at noon






misshestermoffitt said:


> I was lazy this morning, didn't get out of bed until after 7, the critters were pissed off, empty bowls make them testy.........


*Morning miss... **** My cat tore the venetian blinds down this morning.. scared the crap out of me.....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> No burning for me this morning, ugh. I am still in Maryland and I don't think my mother n law would like to share a bowl with me this morning.....she will however grow for me! Gotta love her.


*Morning Sunny... good that you could join us....***


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Time to work only for cash.
> 
> Am I the only one that is actually _hoping_ for some drastic world changing event in 2012?


No your not, Rick says it daily. He tells me to calm down about the economy, not to let it tear me up so bad....then he tells me to focus in on what he is looking forward too.....2012. So, no your not alone.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

whats in 2012?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> whats in 2012?


Not much, just a bunch of gamma rays...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

HOLY SHIT is it cold out there!!!! OMG, I think I am going to shatter like an ice cube...
I snuck a few hits in....I am feeling more like me. 

Miss, the kids are good. They seem happy and moving forward with their independence. It is nice to see them as adults but I do long for those 'kid' days again. I really think I would have another one if I could, I guess I will just have to wait for grandchildren.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 20, 2009)

Good morning yall. I am waked and baked.

Today is a historic day. (hopefully change comes.)


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

-3 here outside ,, But inside , a balmy 66


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 20, 2009)

I always say I want to move back here...I don't think I can handle the cold anymore. It is 10 here right now, yesterday I went for a run and had to stop because my knees were hurting so bad. I am feeling every ache known to mankind. The cold never bothered me like this...must be I am getting old(er)

Mornin Buff! Wake n Bake!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

It's 7 degrees here, my discontent with winter grows every year. My hands ache when it's cold out and my bad knee aches too. 

What a drag it is getting old.........


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 20, 2009)

I like the cold when i can be indoors with a fire blazin.
I do prefer the cold.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> HOLY SHIT is it cold out there!!!! OMG, I think I am going to shatter like an ice cube...
> I snuck a few hits in....I am feeling more like me.
> 
> Miss, the kids are good. They seem happy and moving forward with their independence. It is nice to see them as adults but I do long for those 'kid' days again. I really think I would have another one if I could, I guess I will just have to wait for grandchildren.


*You may feel more like you, but with all that shivering you look like Nanook of the North......*



misshestermoffitt said:


> It's 7 degrees here, my discontent with winter grows every year. My hands ache when it's cold out and my bad knee aches too.
> 
> What a drag it is getting old.........


*I'm too old for this shit...... *


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate getting the shivers when high


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

My Country Tis of thee 
Sweet land Of Liberty...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Twisty  givin me the finger? What sass..........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  givin me the finger? What sass..........


*Noooooooooo...!! the cold weather... I'd never give you the finger..................























Unless you asked............  









*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh snap... Twisty wants to finger Miss... I see Twisty typing with a pencil in his mouth .. Miss's Hubby has a hammer


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

any one got experience with spider mites ?
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/152636-think-good-way-kill-spider.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im packing a Bowl for Change ...

Santa Berry 
Hijack
Hash
and a pinch of Haze 

Bowls for Obama .....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why do I gotta pay for a party I'm not invited to? fuckers.........


 *you were invited....more then 2 million people are there...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning All 

I LOVE EGG SANDWICHES!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1946734]Morning All 

I LOVE EGG SANDWICHES!!!!![/quote]



Wheres My Pot Pie bitch .... ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

haha i got some Pot, but no pie


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1946753]haha i got some Pot, but no pie [/quote]

ill sell you some pie, this is some PREMO shit man... 460 a z


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Jesus, 460, cut that in half and that whats im workin with lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

"i can count to potato."


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can You feel it ? Really can you feel it ? 


CHANGE .. 

Its Happening ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Hopefully


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wake n bake with some kush then renewing my mmj recommendation


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 20, 2009)

ok so i tried watching the inauguration and I literally almost just died of boredom.....I've never been able to be around a TV durring one before and im glad i wasn't now...haha i mean Im ECSTATIC that president bush is gone and we have a great president but this shit is boring haha


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> ok so i tried watching the inauguration and I literally almost just died of boredom.....I've never been able to be around a TV durring one before and im glad i wasn't now...haha i mean Im ECSTATIC that president bush is gone and we have a great president but this shit is boring haha



kinda like goin to church twice a year .... i try to pay attention, but its the same boring monotone stories over and over again.... drains the life outa ya


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im waiting for the tax cuts


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im waiting for the tax cuts


*Thats what I hate... they say their going to give tax cuts/breaks... what if you don't pay taxes like me.. my disability isn't taxable.... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

[youtube]bdFeSZqFwOc[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats what I hate... they say their going to give tax cuts/breaks... what if you don't pay taxes like me.. my disability isn't taxable.... *



dont you live in canada?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

[youtube]UB2tzkh2gfU[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

deeedeeedeeeeeee


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> dont you live in canada?


*Sure do..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all. I got so baked last night, I saw wonderful little patterns behind my eyes all night.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sure do..........*


so how would US tax cuts effect you anyway?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> dont you live in canada?





Stoney McFried said:


> Hello all. I got so baked last night, I saw wonderful little patterns behind my eyes all night.


*Stoney.... So you partied hardy last night...... good for you.... 10 more days till twisty parties........ But I'm going to make up lost time...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

If by "partied hard" you mean "smoked a joint and masturbated" then yeah, I partied hard.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney.... So you partied hardy last night...... good for you.... 10 more days till twisty parties........ But I'm going to make up lost time...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If by "partied hard" you mean "smoked a joint and masturbated" then yeah, I partied hard.


*Don't get bogged down by details............ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

I Fucking Hate living with a PILL JUNKIE


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

The lying, stealing , sneaking around, scamming , skeeming Dr's and people. 

Living every fucking hr to eat another pill... I wanna fucking snap..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I Fucking Hate living with a PILL JUNKIE


*Who you talking about......?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

If it was not for him being the brother of a dearly loved one, I'd fuck him up .. then call his Dr and tell them the truth.. Then throw the pills in the fucking toilet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't get bogged down by details............ *


Huh?


korvette1977 said:


> I Fucking Hate living with a PILL JUNKIE


Who's a pill junkie?


korvette1977 said:


> The lying, stealing , sneaking around, scamming , skeeming Dr's and people.
> 
> Living every fucking hr to eat another pill... I wanna fucking snap..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Who you talking about......?*



China's junkie Brother .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If it was not for him being the brother of a dearly loved one, I'd fuck him up .. then call his Dr and tell them the truth.. Then throw the pills in the fucking toilet



dude, take a chill pill.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im boiling .. He eats daily 

Methadone
Soma
ritalin
then he steals Ultram from his mother
and hustles Xanax from a kid he knows

and says its Vertigo ... NO ASSHOLE your fucked up and your a junkie .. BAM


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China's junkie Brother .


*Its worse when family.. they feel that the bond will protect them and you "owe them" and you have to tread lightly... sucks......
Even in my trip to OZ days I never stole shit off of no one.... couldn't live with myself if I did..........
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds like my friends Uncle Yayo, it was and old timer tho, popped mad pills, died not too long ago, i mean years and years, since he was like 20, crazy ass family,


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im boiling .. He eats daily
> 
> Methadone
> Soma
> ...


/\
so much better than than people smoking illegal mj
wheres the war on prescription drugs n e way ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow.


korvette1977 said:


> If it was not for him being the brother of a dearly loved one, I'd fuck him up .. then call his Dr and tell them the truth.. Then throw the pills in the fucking toilet


Ahh.


korvette1977 said:


> China's junkie Brother .


Yeah, the stealing is bad.If it wasn't for the stealing, I'd say to each their own.


korvette1977 said:


> Im boiling .. He eats daily
> 
> Methadone
> Soma
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im boiling .. He eats daily
> 
> Methadone
> Soma
> ...


*Doing that stumbling around slurring voice shit.... jail guy would come here on rivitrol and say he wasn't when its obvious he was.. then he'd trash my shit...fuck head... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Doing that stumbling around slurring voice shit.... jail guy would come here on rivitrol and say he wasn't when its obvious he was.. then he'd trash my shit...fuck head... *


I hate that shit i stuck a pain in the ass in rehab....I wanted to watch stay him suffer through withdrawals(rehab staff would not let me)....But i had gotten rid of his ass...Pisses me off!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

we filed a 5 year restraining order. haven't seen him since.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im an outsider .. This is a " Family" Issue . Watching what goes on makes my blood boil sometimes . I feel powerless .......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im an outsider .. This is a " Family" Issue . Watching what goes on makes my blood boil sometimes . I feel powerless .......


Welcome to the"family"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

who's house?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who's house?




China Owns it all ..


My Mother will own the ajoining farmhouse and property soon


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> Yeah, the stealing is bad.If it wasn't for the stealing, I'd say to each their own.



He steals his mothers meds and then she has to do without and stand on her feet for 12 hrs and work in pain , While he lays in bed and plays PSP games or DS pick it he has em all .. Mind you he is 32 yrs old


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

That's sad.It's too bad there's not much you can do to him.Have you talked to China about this?


korvette1977 said:


> He steals his mothers meds and then she has to do without and stand on her feet for 12 hrs and work in pain , While he lays in bed and plays PSP games or DS pick it he has em all .. Mind you he is 32 yrs old


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

REHAB is the only option unless he has burial insurance.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> REHAB is the only option unless he has burial insurance.


He could join a fundamentalist religious organization! It "worked" for my ex


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's sad.It's too bad there's not much you can do to him.Have you talked to China about this?



China is in a tough spot ,, He (her brother ) works her Mom ,, She is a sweet sweet woman whom I have a ton of respect for , But She is a slave to him, she falls for the lies and the stories , China will NEVER cross her mother .. Its a touchy thing ,, China is Slowly getting the points across but to me its going unheard . He needs long term rehab.. Im a 1/2 an inch from calling the Dr


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

I was once a hardcore junkie .. My mom kicked me out and cut me off.. I learned the hard way .. Ive been there just with a different drug .. Prob here is nobody is forcing him to do anything .. therefor he does nothing and lives for FREE he wont even wash his own dish's ... 32 yrs old .. a waste of life ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

The mother does not understand that combination of drugs is deadly?(she is an enabler)SOMA is metabolized by the liver into another benzodiazapine. Does he also drink alcohol?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Well..do what ya gotta do.I don't know how well things will go over, but you'll have to make that call for yourself.


korvette1977 said:


> China is in a tough spot ,, He (her brother ) works her Mom ,, She is a sweet sweet woman whom I have a ton of respect for , But She is a slave to him, she falls for the lies and the stories , China will NEVER cross her mother .. Its a touchy thing ,, China is Slowly getting the points across but to me its going unheard . He needs long term rehab.. Im a 1/2 an inch from calling the Dr


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China is in a tough spot ,, He (her brother ) works her Mom ,, She is a sweet sweet woman whom I have a ton of respect for , But She is a slave to him, she falls for the lies and the stories , China will NEVER cross her mother .. Its a touchy thing ,, China is Slowly getting the points across but to me its going unheard . He needs long term rehab.. Im a 1/2 an inch from calling the Dr


by her allowing him to treat his mother this way is worse than anything. isn't it? to let him abuse her is crossing her. isn't it? my bro-in-law stepped outta line in front of my wife and his mother. i slapped the fuck outta him. they thanked me. if you would have asked them 10 mins earlier they would have told me not to. sometimes you just gotta act. or let him continue to walk all over everyone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China Owns it all ..
> 
> 
> My Mother will own the ajoining farmhouse and property soon




soooooo confused. none of my business really though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

It is literally all about timing....That guy is going to be real sick sooner than later.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 20, 2009)

fuck man.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> by her allowing him to treat his mother this way is worse than anything. isn't it? to let him abuse her is crossing her. isn't it? my bro-in-law stepped outta line in front of my wife and his mother. i slapped the fuck outta him. they thanked me. if you would have asked them 10 mins earlier they would have told me not to. sometimes you just gotta act. or let him continue to walk all over everyone.


 Im afraid if i act a few things will happen 

One because I hit first , Im getting locked up 
Two If I 'm the cause of the mother getting upset and leaves then Im the bad guy , China only wants her mom to have it easy,, Thats why she is here , Her brother is just a leach, But he is "Mommy's Baby'' If she (the mother) would just put her foot down Things might be different.. Rehab is what he needs Other than the drugs he is a good guy,, I feel that he should be out dating and being a man , Not being a troll in his sisters basement..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah, i fucked him up good. tossed his ass all over the place. cops were ready to lock me up. his mom stepped in and told them i was actually protecting her. it all worked out for the best.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

my cock hurts


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

If I was your wife, I'd have molested you when things quieted down.I love big manly displays of power.






fdd2blk said:


> yeah, i fucked him up good. tossed his ass all over the place. cops were ready to lock me up. his mom stepped in and told them i was actually protecting her. it all worked out for the best.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

let go of it then...... 




420weedman said:


> my cock hurts


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, i fucked him up good. tossed his ass all over the place. cops were ready to lock me up. his mom stepped in and told them i was actually protecting her. it all worked out for the best.


I really dont think an ass kicking will change anything .. he will want MORE pills for the pain.. He needs help.. he needs to be able to be on his own .He is a GROWN man . As long as she (the mother ) enables him to continue doing this . It will never stop.. Ive been here almost 3 years .. The only thing that changed was the drugs 
when I met him it was Vicoden
Then he moved up to Oxycontin
Now its Methadone (only cause its cheaper then Oxy)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Leave it alone for a while.


420weedman said:


> my cock hurts


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I really dont think an ass kicking will change anything .. he will want MORE pills for the pain.. He needs help.. he needs to be able to be on his own .He is a GROWN man . As long as she (the mother ) enables him to continue doing this . It will never stop.. Ive been here almost 3 years .. The only thing that changed was the drugs
> when I met him it was Vicoden
> Then he moved up to Oxycontin
> Now its Methadone (only cause its cheaper then Oxy)


live and learn.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> let go of it then......





Stoney McFried said:


> Leave it alone for a while.


lol easier said then done


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know that later China will read this ,, And we have spoken on the phone about it .. 

I needed to vent .. I feel better ... I'll let China Handle this problem.. Im not good with words nor keeping a civil tone ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im Lighting up a bowl.. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bad spot.. mothers want to protect.. daughters want the mothers to be happy without conflict and and vettes walking a tightrope with alligators on 2 sides..... but as an outsider probably is in the best judgment position.. a damned if you do, damned if you don't scenario............*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

*packs the bong* ... cheers !


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bad spot.. mothers want to protect.. daughters want the mothers to be happy without conflict and and vettes walking a tightrope with alligators on 2 sides..... but as an outsider probably is in the best judgment position.. a damned if you do, damned if you don't scenario............*




My Love for China Forces me to keep my mouth shut .. Its prob best ..That way


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

http://alcoholism.about.com/od/tests/a/quiz_enable.htm



http://www.egetgoing.com/drug_addiction/enabling.asp


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

family drama..........glad I don't have much of that........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just talked to China on the phone .. She hit the nail on the head ...


I have Too Much time on my hands ....... 

I need to get this shop up and running .. I'll start it tomorrow I have winter gear .. and a kero heater


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> family drama..........glad I don't have much of that........


*Me too.. parents dead... brother & sister died at birth and I've never seen a relative......... Guess I'm lucky......... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> family drama..........glad I don't have much of that........


Hey miss hows the girls?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Me too.. parents dead... brother & sister died at birth and I've never seen a relative......... Guess I'm lucky......... *


Curse and blessings I suppose


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Curse and blessings I suppose


*Cheap at Christmas......... I'm hungry.....WTF.. I lost a LB...249...I'm wasting away to dust...... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to the gym and gained 2 pounds WTF?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hash has a great calming effect


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I am having some beer cheese soup It is excellent!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

One of them is flowering nicely, waiting for some clones to take off growing before I put their mom into flower. So far so good........




diemdepyro said:


> Hey miss hows the girls?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> One of them is flowering nicely, waiting for some clones to take off growing before I put their mom into flower. So far so good........


Mine are great too. I Thought I was screwed because this is my first seed grow in years. It is all good though!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just talked to China on the phone .. She hit the nail on the head ...
> 
> 
> I have Too Much time on my hands .......
> ...


why do today what you can out off until tomorrow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why do today what you can out off until tomorrow.




Huh ? 



I need to go buy some lumber to build a workbench . I'll start it tomorrow , I gotta go get bloodwork in the morning then I'll go to home depot get some 2x4's and some shelf brackets and some odds and ends


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

cut out of.(not do)


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Procrastination* is a type of behavior which is characterized by deferment of actions or tasks to a later time. Psychologists often cite *procrastination* as a mechanism for coping with the anxiety associated with starting or completing any task or decision.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im real stoned .. This hash Fucks me up..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

[youtube]305vRNoofr8[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I get fucked up as often as possible. My sig is a link to that "run from the cure documentary" about medical cannabis.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

I got high


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

cause i'm high


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stuffed Chicken breast, Mashed potatoes , and corn, Its for dinner tonight .. 

Maybe even a Salad too ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I am having some hot wings. I may even have a glass of fat bastard with them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't need that much weed. right I grow enough to last me between grows(and then some)...I don't share, so I just grow for me.*



greedy bastard .................. I hope you save some for Bonnaroo ..


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

grass, ass or cash .... no one rides for free !!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> grass, ass or cash .... no one rides for free !!


*I had that on the front of my van when I drove to the keys, it was the frame for my plate "Arrive Stoned".... I don't think the cops liked it..... Got some dirty looks...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

Pyro, I'm watching that video from you sig right now. It's great, I'm going to be making and taking some hemp oil myself.........


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 20, 2009)

Everyone here should watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abZm-5ce-Mk

fast foreward it to 2 minutes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 20, 2009)

2 lbs of good bud to make 2 oz of oil.  WOW.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

*I guess I'm old fashioned...I like to smoke weed...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I guess I'm old fashioned...I like to smoke weed...*


Yeah but this guy was using hash oil to cure melanoma. People did not even get high they just rubbed some on their tumors. People reported total remission of their skin cancer. When the guy told the canadian government they just dismissed it.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

same thing happens in the usa


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I guess I'm old fashioned...I like to smoke weed...*


*Me too... I'm a joint person.. I will get a pipe but can't beat a joint.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

MMMMMMmmmmmmm Dinner looks and smells wonderful.. 

Im a GREAT HOUSEBITCH


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2009)

Howdy folks, what's shaking tonight?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Shaking the bush boss 

Shaking the bush


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I had that on the front of my van when I drove to the keys, it was the frame for my plate "Arrive Stoned".... I don't think the cops liked it..... Got some dirty looks...*


Don't-laugh-your-daughter-is-inside----.spilled-the-bong-in-the-key-board-drats. This thing has two keyboards!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I had that on the front of my van when I drove to the keys, it was the frame for my plate "Arrive Stoned".... I don't think the cops liked it..... Got some dirty looks...*


You're awesome twisty!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Howdy folks, what's shaking tonight?


*Chiceh....*




korvette1977 said:


> Shaking the bush boss
> 
> Shaking the bush


*LOL.... great movie...*


----------



## bongedman929 (Jan 20, 2009)

man im going to not go to school tommorow and smoke a blunt and play video games all day i love being sick


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> man im going to not go to school tommorow and smoke a blunt and play video games all day i love being sick


School? What kind of school do you go to? And how old are you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> man im going to not go to school tommorow and smoke a blunt and play video games all day i love being sick


you are running on the same IP as 17 banned accounts. i am cross referencing them with myspace and coming up with a lot of 16 and 17 year olds. hmmmmmm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

are you brian or amy?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are running on the same IP as 17 banned accounts. i am cross referencing them with myspace and coming up with a lot of 16 and 17 year olds. hmmmmmm.


Haha fdd has become a special investigator maybe the BART police should hire him to train their officers


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are running on the same IP as 17 banned accounts. i am cross referencing them with myspace and coming up with a lot of 16 and 17 year olds. hmmmmmm.


This is interesting. . .


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 20, 2009)

i bet it's brian...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are running on the same IP as 17 banned accounts. i am cross referencing them with myspace and coming up with a lot of 16 and 17 year olds. hmmmmmm.



I thought so too, that is why I asked.


----------



## Domice (Jan 20, 2009)

so this thread started out as a wake and bake... now it's turned into people running on the same ip as 17 banned accounts lol. go fucking figure. oh well.. heres a toke to you!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 20, 2009)

i took a nap

i woke up

i baked

here i am!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Weed delivery!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are running on the same IP as 17 banned accounts. i am cross referencing them with myspace and coming up with a lot of 16 and 17 year olds. hmmmmmm.



LOL FDD is on the job............... 


Get em Killer


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

[youtube]TGjHTEi6rgI[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Haha fdd has become a special investigator maybe the BART police should hire him to train their officers




Ummmm who or what is BART ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

How do you post the youtube links like that ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ummmm who or what is BART ?


BART is what's gonna get someone hurt. 

it's all fun and games until the BART cops show up.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ummmm who or what is BART ?


It's the San Francisco/Oakland public transit system. Usually when people say BART they mean the subway though



korvette1977 said:


> How do you post the youtube links like that ?


Here is the code vette, without the spaces [youtube] put video code here [ /youtube ]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It's the San Francisco/Oakland public transit system. Usually when people say BART they mean the subway though
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the code vette, without the spaces [youtube] put video code here [ /youtube ]



Thank you ... Very much .. Now I understand


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

*B*ay *A*rea* R*apid *T*ransit


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *B*ay *A*rea* R*apid *T*ransit



Thank you also ....


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *B*ay *A*rea* R*apid *T*ransit


Big Ass Rectal Thrashing

(if you are black that is)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

did i scare everyone away?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok time to light up my Obama celebration blunt


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hmmmm....?? Subway and earthquakes........ 

Terra firma..

*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> did i scare everyone away?



Maybe everyone is just getting high, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Maybe everyone is just getting high, lol.


*Waiting for you to start...
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Waiting for you to start...
> *


Start us off Chiceh!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

[youtube]JB6QQIwGC_c[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

i want to get hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh

so hiiiigh


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]JB6QQIwGC_c[/youtube]


That was awesome

I'm high


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


[youtube]ZHKdc9BWrIo&NR[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]JB6QQIwGC_c[/youtube]





fdd2blk said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
> 
> 
> [youtube]ZHKdc9BWrIo&NR[/youtube]


 

lol arent you a little old to be in to the "hip-hop"


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2009)

Fire it up.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it up.


Bombs away captain


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it up.


*Oh staff lady... why have the times gone to hell again...??? 
Mine says 4:29 am.. it was fine an hour ago..???
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol arent you a little old to be in to the "hip-hop"







[youtube]E52tl3Zh94w[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh staff lady... why have the times gone to hell again...???*


Staff is too high to fix it  Just smoke some more and it will not even matter.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

my time is right. but i'm set to hong kong time.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Off to make the rounds then...*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]E52tl3Zh94w[/youtube]


lol didnt u see the clappy guy ?
that was the compliment part


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my time is right. but i'm set to hong kong time.


i think that changes it for everyone .... is it 4:40 am there ?
i have mine set to eastern and that what it says for the time.... its 8:40 pm


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh staff lady... why have the times gone to hell again...???
> Mine says 4:29 am.. it was fine an hour ago..???
> *


Mine is messed up again too. I don't know, I just work here, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Mine is messed up again too. I don't know, I just work here, lol.


*LOL.... you seem to be the only one.... screws me up..trying to post/read in order... so are we 8 behind or 16 ahead...... this is some sort of stoner torture or brain teaser... between the times and the empty chat I'm getting freaked out...
AND I'M STRAIGHT... might be easier stoned......... 
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol didnt u see the clappy guy ?
> that was the compliment part


i missed the clappy guy. i was just playin' anyways. 




[youtube]zqfFrCUrEbY[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

whoah 


[youtube]mPQFLGxM6xs[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

lawl @ old people















sorry !!!!!! lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

*time is relative....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

*I'm an old fart and I like cypress hill is that ok kids?*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdSyjOyyI-M


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 20, 2009)

old fart thats sounds so funny!!!!!


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm an old fart and I like cypress hill is that ok kids?*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdSyjOyyI-M


NO! it is absolutely not ok! Cease and desist NOW!!

lol im just playin =)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss&feature=related


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm an old fart and I like cypress hill is that ok kids?*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdSyjOyyI-M


as long as it's black sunday or temples of boom


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Whos high?

I am


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 20, 2009)

Hits from the bong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1951110]Whos high?

I am [/QUOTE]

Me too


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

haha yea i had like a ounce of kush shake, im jus now finishing, need to get some nugs tomorrow


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ... 


Im going to get into some breeding this year , 

Im going to cross Hijack with Black Dominion 
It'll Be called Blackjack


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

DoesHijack have Jack Herer in it? http://www.joost.com/home?playNow=249i7ew


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> DoesHijack have Jack Herer in it? http://www.joost.com/home?playNow=249i7ew



Look here ..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10260-hijack-creation-mad-man.html


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I like f1's have real good results.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't stay at bonaroo 3 days. Is there a best day to go?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I can't stay at bonaroo 3 days. Is there a best day to go?


We stay from Thursday morning to monday morning .. If I had to miss even 1 day i would rather not go at all.. But wait till it gets closer abd they put out the schedule Then you pick what you wanna see


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, we're coming to you live from the Mt Etna Caves National Park!

We got back up from down South this arvo, but by the time we were all sorted, dropping kids off and picking things up (medicine etc), it is now nearly 11pm. That's why the pics are taken in the dark:














We'll have battery on the laptop for an hour or so...then we'll have to recharge in town tomorrow.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Good morning bakers......how is everyone?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Hope that volcano does not erupt.
No worries.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

MHM How's the super cropping working out for you?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

It's doing fine, the one I super cropped in veg has grown back up towards the light. I can't wait to put that one into flower, but I want those clones growing first.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning ................

I love camping ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't camped in years. We did it a lot when the kids were younger. They always loved camping. Make sure they each have a good flashlight with new batteries and they were entertained for hours. 

I remember this one time, a kid came running from another camp site yelling "you guys, this dog is over here puking" and off they went with their flashlights to watch some poor dog puke. Kids........ LOL.........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

"you guys, this dog is over here puking" 
"MOMMIE! Timmy got all the big pieces"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

gross..........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ...
> Im going to get into some breeding this year ,
> Im going to cross Hijack with Black Dominion
> It'll Be called Blackjack


*That sounds good... I was talking to canna last night he said he'd paint a lower branch for me when I start the snowryders..... *



Gryphonn said:


> Well, we're coming to you live from the Mt Etna Caves National Park!
> 
> We got back up from down South this arvo, but by the time we were all sorted, dropping kids off and picking things up (medicine etc), it is now nearly 11pm. That's why the pics are taken in the dark:
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Im getting baked .. 

I went and got my blood drawn at 6am ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hope that volcano does not erupt.
> No worries.


Hehe. Named after *that* volcano too. Apparently the mountain reminded the early settlers of Italy's Mt Etna. It has the largest colony of Little Bent-winged Bats in Australia. During the Winter, around 150 thousand adults roost in Bat Cleft with their young. They take small groups to the mouth of the cave at dusk to watch them swarm out to feed. Green tree Frogs and snakes hang around the entrance snatching bats as they emerge. These bats are about the size of a small mouse.



korvette1977 said:


> Morning ................
> 
> I love camping ..


Us too. This will be a regular thing from now on. We'll be regularly heading bush to different places to photograph and document. Some will be well known National parks. While other spots will be relatively unknown to tourists. A lot of them will be places we've been to before, others will be new to us too. If you're interested, I'll pass on a link to the blog when it's up.



misshestermoffitt said:


> I haven't camped in years. We did it a lot when the kids were younger. They always loved camping. Make sure they each have a good flashlight with new batteries and they were entertained for hours.
> 
> I remember this one time, a kid came running from another camp site yelling "you guys, this dog is over here puking" and off they went with their flashlights to watch some poor dog puke. Kids........ LOL.........


Cool. Our youngest two absolutely love roughing it. The teens are less enthusiastic...especially when out of mobile reception.

Anyways, we're nearly out of power on this laptop...next purchase is a 300watt or bigger inverter for the Jimmy the Cruiser. Then a dual battery set-up so we won't have to worry about flat batteries.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm baking,  fire it up everyone......


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> Gryphonn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we're coming to you live from the Mt Etna Caves National Park!
> ...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

stoned is the way to be every mornin smoked a bowl out in the chicken coop....i wonder if they get baked???


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> stoned is the way to be every mornin smoked a bowl out in the chicken coop....i wonder if they get baked???


 I think smoking in a chicken coop is twards the bottom of my list on "where to smoke ""


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoked baked chicken... 

we had stuffed Chicken last night


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

well if you love your chickens as much as we do they are spoiled and clean also even my four year old spends hours hangin with his chickens


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

mmmmmm nothin like eating your own chicken we just butchered a batch of chickens and 3 ducks .........yummmmmmy


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> well if you love your chickens as much as we do they are spoiled and clean also even my four year old spends hours hangin with his chickens


i used to have chickens too .. they are cool  never butchered, only ate their eggs ... 



kayasgarden said:


> mmmmmm nothin like eating your own chicken we just butchered a batch of chickens and 3 ducks .........yummmmmmy


mommy, i didnt see petey out in the coop today ?

aww im sure hell come back soon now sit down and eat your petey.... i mean chicken


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwww 

Eating your pets


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

That's why I couldn't ever have chickens, there is no way I could eat them. Even chickens, as dumb as they are, they're still kind of cute.......


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

the kids helped carry them to the butchering block.... i would never want them to think buying meat from the store and giving money to mass market farmers is a good thing


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

i alsao would never want to eat something tht spent three months in a cage getting shit on by 50 other birds


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

that is true, but I don't know if I could look the chicken in the eye and kill it. If that was my only choice then yes I could, but since I can buy them already dead with no feathers that's what I do. I think I need to toughen up, I'm wussified.........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

just harvested last night people...first batch from seed!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are some pretty buds, what kind are they? That thrid one, very colorful........


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just harvested last night people...first batch from seed!



nice  what strains ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nice  what strains ?


they are the same strain..._brainwreck_...i have about 7 plants..some purple, some white...dank stuff all around


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> the kids helped carry them to the butchering block.... i would never want them to think buying meat from the store and giving money to mass market farmers is a good thing


*I used to get fresh capons , cheese and honey from a guy at work.. the chicken was like no store bought chicken.. and the cheese and honey were unbeatable... just no comparison.....*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just harvested last night people...first batch from seed!


*Marvelous looking buds smokey......*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks twisty!! now if i can just let them cure properly w/o smoking the hell out of it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I would kill a man for a capon.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Those are some pretty buds, what kind are they? That thrid one, very colorful........


thanks miss!! it was _brainwreck_. I had a motherload of this stuff in march, and i had some nugs littered with seeds...all fem. and like an ass I gave about 50 to my friend that burned his whole crop..what an a-hole!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just harvested last night people...first batch from seed!



looks good ,, pass that bowl over here .. let me taste that


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

wow those are beautiful!!!!!!!! i want my house to smell of fresh buds again someday


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

be patient my friend...she's drying...........taking forever too!

but yeah...I'll pack ya a freshie...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Brainwreck, that's a new one on me, but there are so many kinds I've never heard of before. Have you sampled yet? How is it? I bet it's gooooood !


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I have GF crossed with bubba cush. WTF to call it? I just call it good shit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

What's GF? Some of us live in the sticks and usually get schwag, you've got to state the whole name......


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thanks twisty!! now if i can just let them cure properly w/o smoking the hell out of it.


thats truely the hardest part


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Brainwreck, that's a new one on me, but there are so many kinds I've never heard of before. Have you sampled yet? How is it? I bet it's gooooood !


that's what my buddy who bred it was calling it..its a blue dragon/trainwreck cross..the plant looks like trainwreck when it grows...

further research on the net showed brainwreck being a white widow/trainwreck cross..I like the blue dragon..gives it beautiful colors. I have another bw plant that is read in like a week..it's about 14'' and looks RIDICULOUS!!! when she wakes I'll post a first pic of her.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool cool cool Im getting baked then gotta do some housework..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's GF? Some of us live in the sticks and usually get schwag, you've got to state the whole name......


Grape Fruit.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

you can call it ''bubba fruit'' or ''fruity bubba''


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thanks twisty!! now if i can just let them cure properly w/o smoking the hell out of it.


*Thats the hardest part.. not to raid the cookie jar.... as it were....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Im going to cross Hijack with Black Dominion.. Going to call it ''BLACKJACK" My 1st attempt at breeding


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

dude where did you find that drummer smiley??? he's wildin out those cymbals!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

call it Bubba-fruit....... 

I already got the general straightening done, I have to do some laundry later. Housework sucks.......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going to cross Hijack with black Dominion.. Going to call it ''BLACKJACK" My 1st attempt at breeding


sounds interesting...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a plant growing from a bag of Skunk x Northern Lights. If she's a girl, I'm going to call her Northern Skunk Lights........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I am thinking of calling it "knee walker"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> sounds interesting...


 Thank you . I'll post it when its happening . Hows Vegas today..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

the weather is wonderful!! about 70&#730; I have to peel my ass outta bed..have to register the fatboy today..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going to cross Hijack with Black Dominion.. Going to call it ''BLACKJACK" My 1st attempt at breeding


*Should be a deadly cross............*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> dude where did you find that drummer smiley??? he's wildin out those cymbals!!


*Copied it from canna cabana... they've got the best smileys out there..........*



misshestermoffitt said:


> call it Bubba-fruit.......
> 
> I already got the general straightening done, I have to do some laundry later. Housework sucks.......


*Hi miss........ did laundry yesterday.. doing for one is fairly easy.....
just scoffed down some leftover garlic/ onion mashed potato pancakes with eggs... not the healthiest but tasty........
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Twisty  I haven't eaten anything yet today. Most times I'm just not a food in the morning person.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hot open faced turkey Sandwich's with gravy 
Scalloped potatoes 
Green Beans 
and a Salad 


Its whats for supper tonight ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I am a three meal a day person. old habits.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm trying to register at canna cabana and I can't get past the code, I hate those things, I can never read them............aaarrrgghhhhhh


You were right about that, look at all those cool smileys,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I am uploading a pic of the Knee walker.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  I haven't eaten anything yet today. Most times I'm just not a food in the morning person.


quote=diemdepyro;1952479]I am a three meal a day person. old habits.....[/quote]

*I'm a 2 per day.... breakfast at 10am..... supper at 4pm... no snacks at night..OK rarely.. need to loose 50lbs of more twisty cells......*



korvette1977 said:


> Hot open faced turkey Sandwich's with gravy
> Scalloped potatoes
> Green Beans
> and a Salad
> Its whats for supper tonight ..


*Turkey...!!! I can eat that any time/place/amount...thats my favorite...*




misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm trying to register at canna cabana and I can't get past the code, I hate those things, I can never read them............aaarrrgghhhhhh


*Those are a pain in the ass... yesterday I cleaned out all my cookies, caches, history... and forgot that RIU changed my pass"word" to numbers...???  god knows why they did it, but they did a while ago.. I pick words because I'm terrible at remembering numbers.......damn I always forget my PIN # at the ATM's.. 2973 297....opppps..!!!!!! Shhhhh..!! *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok i give? I have seen the button any suggestions?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude...... what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm trying to register at canna cabana and I can't get past the code, I hate those things, I can never read them............aaarrrgghhhhhh
> 
> 
> You were right about that, look at all those cool smileys,


looks like everyone found the island.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude...... what?


How do i upload a pic?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

You have to use the reply button down there, not the quick reply box, scroll down and there's a pic place


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*I have 6 WW x afghan mafia growing in my veg room...could be white mafia or afghan widow...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*oh yeah...morning all*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Afghan widow is my vote.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 21, 2009)

morning tips


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Afghan Mafia Widow...... I like that......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats up Tips ,

Hello Fdd ,, Nice bright sunny morning over there on the west coast ? You wearing sandals ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*I have some seeds for a kahuna that hermied...I think I will call them kahuna punk....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats up Tips ,
> 
> Hello Fdd ,, Nice bright sunny morning over there on the west coast ? You wearing sandals ?


*they don't make sandals that fit slave feet.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You have to use the reply button down there, not the quick reply box, scroll down and there's a pic place


Found it TY.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ok i give? I have seen the button any suggestions?


*Now what are you flapping your gums about......??? I swear to christ you're an alien.....*


fdd2blk said:


> looks like everyone found the island.


*Shhhh...!!! ixnay on the slandinay............

jees... trying to get banned.....??
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *I have some seeds for a kahuna that hermied...I think I will call them kahuna punk....*


*Ahhh..... butch weed.....  better hung than you tips.....?

I know.... twisty...............
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning All


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2009)

it might actually rain a little today. light showers called out for the next week. still in the 60's though.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea the clouds been around lately, i hope it Rains


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if the rain smell is the same in CA as it is here. I like the smell of spring rain.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm, lol the only smell i get is wet Pavement


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

security token missing.....Murphy


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it might actually rain a little today. light showers called out for the next week. still in the 60's though.



that will help your drought ........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

SICC";1952758]Morning All bongsmilie :leaf:[/quote]
:sleep::sleep::sleep: [B][COLOR=Black]G'Day SICC.........[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="fdd2blk said:


> it might actually rain a little today. light showers called out for the next week. still in the 60's though.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Hows it goin twisty?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> security token missing.....Murphy



What are you talking about .. It would help if you explain ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

he's trying to post a pic and he's having trouble


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> he's trying to post a pic and he's having trouble


It is too big scanner Scanned a cola....Guess i will smoke the damn thing. Smells like grapefruit. No need for a carbon filter.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> security token missing.....Murphy


you on a cell phone or something ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

resize the file so it's not so big. There is a limit to image size.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Funny looked like a map......


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> resize the file so it's not so big. There is a limit to image size.





diemdepyro said:


> Funny looked like a map......



ohhh jesus


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

SICC";1952802]Hows it goin twisty?[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Good thanks.... busy grabbing cool smileys...[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="diemdepyro said:


> Funny looked like a map......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good thanks.... busy grabbing cool smileys...*


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

lol yea i love lookin for smileys hahaha


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>



+++++++++++++++++


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> +++++++++++++++++




*And last but not least..


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And last but not least..
> 
> 
> *


*And finally.............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

It is a small portion of its self My brain hurts. Zoom in you will understand why this stuff stones me.knee walker 2.bmp


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

lol my faV


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

*Where they from SICC..?*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Well Google'd Marijuana Smileys lol and there was a whole page, that how i ususally find them, jus Google somthing like, Eating smileys or somthing, and they usually have a page of em


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

What did you take the pic with? It looks like a camera phone pic.

Save them as a JPG not a BMP, 





diemdepyro said:


> It is a small portion of its self My brain hurts. Zoom in you will understand why this stuff stones me.knee walker 2.bmp


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Scanner converted it with free software.....


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

thats ganja abuse dont put that shit in the scanner


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What did you take the pic with? It looks like a camera phone pic.
> 
> Save them as a JPG not a BMP,


Well just one more thing I cant do.......I have a polaroid see.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

the old school polaroids that shoot out the picture? I remember when those were new. They stopped making film for those, time to leap into the 21 century and get a digital camera, they're great.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Had the digital camera......Inlaws broke it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

That's why I don't let people play with my toys. If you've got my camera in your hand, the house had better be on fire and you'd better be trying to rescue it.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Dropped a beer cooler on it. Burns my ass every time I need a pic.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

SICC";1953069]Well Google'd Marijuana Smileys lol and there was a whole page said:


> the old school polaroids that shoot out the picture? I remember when those were new. They stopped making film for those, time to leap into the 21 century and get a digital camera, they're great.


*I want to get one but I keep getting conflicting info..one says I can, one says I can't post/run pics on a win 98 with cameras now (min win 2000 xp,) up, but I've seen them in the past that were posted before that came out.. maybe a used camera.. I need to call the companies info lines....
I'll wait till cash in hand.....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Win 98 sucks with pictures. I still get film for the polaroid. Pricey stuff.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Win 98 sucks with pictures. I still get film for the polaroid. Pricey stuff.


*Not as much as no pics......


*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not as much as no pics......
> 
> 
> *


 Keep rubbing that in now......There is one tiny pic
I will load another Operating system tomorrow and get you a pic Twistyman. I can hardly navigate windows.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, that was a nice little speech to the staff obama made..."you're getting a pay freeze and the lobbyists are getting the cold shoulder."


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

At least the lobbyists are getting something.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

*Stoney...........!!!!


*


diemdepyro said:


> Keep rubbing that in now......There is one tiny pic
> I will load another Operating system tomorrow and get you a pic Twistyman. I can hardly navigate windows.


*I had a guy take the pics and email them to me.. they're small though.. I have Photofucket and Imagecrap but can't figure it out to save my life...  I'm a dinosaur........ *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't see any of the speeches, is this for real? pay freezes and no more lobbying? You making me get a woody over here....... 





Stoney McFried said:


> Well, that was a nice little speech to the staff obama made..."you're getting a pay freeze and the lobbyists are getting the cold shoulder."


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I still do all kinds of stuff in dos.
The kids laugh their asses off.
Then their machines break.....Dinosaur to the rescue.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't see any of the speeches, is this for real? pay freezes and no more lobbying? You making me get a woody over here.......


Hmmmm yikes MHM has wood.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I still do all kinds of stuff in dos.
> The kids laugh their asses off.
> Then their machines break.....Dinosaur to the rescue.


*I still have my fortran code manual...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Twisty!!!!


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney...........!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


You didn't see it?Let me see if I can get a link.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090121/ap_on_go_pr_wh/obama_executive_pay
And there it is.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't see any of the speeches, is this for real? pay freezes and no more lobbying? You making me get a woody over here.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't see any of the speeches, is this for real? pay freezes and no more lobbying? You making me get a woody over here.......


*I stopped watching*. *CNN tends to beat shit to death....








*


Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty!!!!
> 
> You didn't see it?Let me see if I can get a link.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090121/ap_on_go_pr_wh/obama_executive_pay
> And there it is.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I stopped watching*. *CNN tends to beat shit to death....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Beat shit to dust.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Shit gotta go to Work, see yall later


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link Stoney, exciting stuff here. Maybe there will be a change......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

My old man and I chuckled as he told them all what was up.I loved it.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Thanks for the link Stoney, exciting stuff here. Maybe there will be a change......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

*I'm glad.. did you see after the election the line of lobbyists waiting to buy their way in..... Plus 1/2 of Bushs administration already have high paying jobs from lobbying companies and lobbying positions.. here if I'm not mistaken they must wait 5 years before accepting any such positions....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Two years, I think.but MUAHAHAHA, says I.


Twistyman said:


> *I'm glad.. did you see after the election the line of lobbyists waiting to buy their way in..... Plus 1/2 of Bushs administration already have high paying jobs from lobbying companies and lobbying positions.. here if I'm not mistaken they must wait 5 years before accepting any such positions....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm glad.. did you see after the election the line of lobbyists waiting to buy their way in..... Plus 1/2 of Bushs administration already have high paying jobs from lobbying companies and lobbying positions.. here if I'm not mistaken they must wait 5 years before accepting any such positions....*


*thats the way it used to be in the US, but somewhere along the it was changed. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Have a good day at work, sicc.[quote="SICC";1953622]Shit gotta go to Work, see yall later[/quote]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

They will call themselves corporate representatives. Some things will never change.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

One more round on the vape. is there a vape emoticon?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> One more round on the vape. is there a vape emoticon?


??????????????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I need to get a vape, but I don't wanna spend 500 dollars.Anybody ever try any handhelds?


diemdepyro said:


> One more round on the vape. is there a vape emoticon?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

That will work.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, misshester...here's another woody link for ya!
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_obama_regulations;_ylt=AiF7YY.vZE48JeyGbI.5W5EDW7oF


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Some exciting stuff going on here. Are we going to get some of that science we were promised?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Time will tell.I think he's just going to town, man.He's probably got a list that he's going down, checking each one off as he addresses it.He's also called for Guantanamo Bay to close this year.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Some exciting stuff going on here. Are we going to get some of that science we were promised?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if he'll get to personally see all the votes for marijuana decriminalization that were at change.gov and change.org ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been to GITMO it is not so bad....NOT


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wonder if he'll get to personally see all the votes for marijuana decriminalization that were at change.gov and change.org ?


The prohibition will continue sadly enough


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I need to get a vape, but I don't wanna spend 500 dollars.Anybody ever try any handhelds?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lilyF164Huc


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I need to get a vape, but I don't wanna spend 500 dollars.Anybody ever try any handhelds?



This is the one I got .. It works great and Ive had it 2 yrs now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-VAPORITE-HERB-Herbal-VAPORIZER-POWER-GRINDER_W0QQitemZ250359995462QQihZ015QQcategoryZ133QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I built my vape it has to plug in but it works.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope so.but even if he doesn't we can't give up.We've got to keep bombarding them with it.I wish I knew how to set up an online petition that we could send to the president, and all of the news outlets as well, to keep it foremost in their minds.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I wonder if he'll get to personally see all the votes for marijuana decriminalization that were at change.gov and change.org ?


Thanks, tips and vette, I'll check those out.





tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lilyF164Huc





korvette1977 said:


> This is the one I got .. It works great and Ive had it 2 yrs now
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-VAPORITE-HERB-Herbal-VAPORIZER-POWER-GRINDER_W0QQitemZ250359995462QQihZ015QQcategoryZ133QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe I can get my bro to make me one, he's good at that shit....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you check out that sellers store ,, they have a few different styles ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't wait to see his next move, who's he gonna make cry next..........?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Harder to make it portable.Takes more duct tape and wire.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Time will tell.I think he's just going to town, man.He's probably got a list that he's going down, checking each one off as he addresses it.He's also called for Guantanamo Bay to close this year.


*Plus he's stopped the trails for 120 days.. A Canadian that was a 15 yr old child soldier is / was being tried there... The US does movies writes books about "the lost boys" (children forced to kill) and calls them victims, but because this kid killed a US soldier they want him dead... even our bastard right wing Prime Minister wouldn't bring him home.. the only country not to repatriate their prisoners... because Bush asked him.. but now he's got to deal with it........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I see that.Lotta herb grinders, lol.What about this? http://americansmokeless.com/index2.htm Anybody have any experience with these?I was thinking of getting one not just for me, but for my family members who smoke tobacco.


korvette1977 said:


> If you check out that sellers store ,, they have a few different styles ..


I can't wait.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't wait to see his next move, who's he gonna make cry next..........?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*one of the first things he did was to tell Gates to stop the tribunals at gitmo...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

It will work not great.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I see that.Lotta herb grinders, lol.What about this? http://americansmokeless.com/index2.htm Anybody have any experience with these?I was thinking of getting one not just for me, but for my family members who smoke tobacco.
> 
> I can't wait.


*I just ordered 2....we will see...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

From that site?Cuz I never ordered from that site before, so I wasn't recommending it.It looks like a cheaply made site, and I wasn't sure if it was secure, so I haven't ordered from there.Oh, and as a heads up...those of you who smoke cigs,you can order the same brands from the uk for way cheaper, my old man did it when he smoked.Just don't get russian smokes, I heard they fill them with sawdust.Now, my old man used this site, but I have seen a couple of complaints about them when I typed their name in.He never had trouble.http://www.k2smokes.ch/?afID=1933


tipsgnob said:


> *I just ordered 2....we will see...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Russian smokes taste like tires burning --Awful tough those Russians are


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Here in Illinois, there is a tax form in the state tax booklet for people to pay "taxes on cigarettes bought out of state" yeah right, I'm going to buy them out of state to avoid the high taxes and then volunteer to send you the tax money anyway? Dumbasses........ I wonder, have they ever received a single one of those forms with a check?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Prolly not.The old man never got a thing from the state of Iowa, and it's been about two years now since he's ordered from there.Saved an assload of money.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Here in Illinois, there is a tax form in the state tax booklet for people to pay "taxes on cigarettes bought out of state" yeah right, I'm going to buy them out of state to avoid the high taxes and then volunteer to send you the tax money anyway? Dumbasses........ I wonder, have they ever received a single one of those forms with a check?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> From that site?Cuz I never ordered from that site before, so I wasn't recommending it.It looks like a cheaply made site, and I wasn't sure if it was secure, so I haven't ordered from there.Oh, and as a heads up...those of you who smoke cigs,you can order the same brands from the uk for way cheaper, my old man did it when he smoked.Just don't get russian smokes, I heard they fill them with sawdust.Now, my old man used this site, but I have seen a couple of complaints about them when I typed their name in.He never had trouble.http://www.k2smokes.ch/?afID=1933


*I oerdered them off ebay and they had %100 feedback...it will be ok...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Just making sure, don't want you to get screwed.Let me know how it works.


tipsgnob said:


> *I oerdered them off ebay and they had %100 feedback...it will be ok...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just making sure, don't want you to get screwed.Let me know how it works.


What a mean thing to say


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol, not "that" kinda screwed!


diemdepyro said:


> What a mean thing to say


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

poor, *tipsgnob never to get screwed. Cursed by Stoney!
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*cursed by stoney...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Cursey cursey!


diemdepyro said:


> poor, *tipsgnob never to get screwed. Cursed by Stoney!
> *


And may you never again suck a nipple!


tipsgnob said:


> *cursed by stoney...*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

hour of trimming ... and heres the rest of my first plant


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice job!Nomnomnom!


420weedman said:


> hour of trimming ... and heres the rest of my first plant


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been here years and cant post a pic


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Time to go make supper ....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Have fun.I'm not making mine till six.


korvette1977 said:


> Time to go make supper ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a tidy trim job Weedman. Nice work......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cursed by stoney...*





Stoney McFried said:


> Cursey cursey!
> 
> And may you never again suck a nipple!


...... 





misshestermoffitt said:


> That's a tidy trim job Weedman. Nice work......


*Really....... Don't be shy... twist one up..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Twisty, I just love you, you've always got a funny pic to whip out for everything..... thanks for always making me laugh !!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, do that voodoo that you do so well, Twisty!


Twistyman said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for what he whips out when he runs out of pics, lol...


misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, I just love you, you've always got a funny pic to whip out for everything..... thanks for always making me laugh !!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

Here, everyone hit this and pass it back for a re-load


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, I just love you, you've always got a funny pic to whip out for everything..... thanks for always making me laugh !!!


He is the funniest dude from Canadia......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Now for some serious smoken' all my work is Done and I will party like 1999...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy ship my plants grew a lot..During the DARK>>>>>


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

Ow! did you voodoo me in my eye twisty!?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

you should voodoo my weed jar, it's 'bout empty. I wish I was a Genie, I'd never run out, blink and there's an ounce of sweet nugs.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> you should voodoo my weed jar, it's 'bout empty. I wish I was a Genie, I'd never run out, blink and there's an ounce of sweet nugs.


Genie's come out of stoney's vagina . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

No, those were children.And neither of them have exhibited any magical powers yet.


NewGrowth said:


> Genie's come out of stoney's vagina . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, those were children.And neither of them have exhibited any magical powers yet.


Damn! You better send them to Leprechaun school!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, I just love you, you've always got a funny pic to whip out for everything..... thanks for always making me laugh !!!


*Muhahahahaha.......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, do that voodoo that you do so well, Twisty!
> 
> Watch out for what he whips out when he runs out of pics, lol...


 





misshestermoffitt said:


> Here, everyone hit this and pass it back for a re-load








diemdepyro said:


> He is the funniest dude from Canadia......


*C A N A D A ....... fucking putz........... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!I could see that."Clean your room!" *poof* and I'm a toad.


NewGrowth said:


> Damn! You better send them to Leprechaun school!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*my new favorite song...*
http://www.aprilwinchell.com/h/mp3/GodWill.mp3


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

Now twitsy is gonna raise the dead with a chicken!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to see him raise a chicken from the dead.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Muhahahahaha.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that in Canadia?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want to see him raise a chicken from the dead.......


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


>


Call the pro-life people!!! Tell them to get the hell over here NOW!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG, Twisty runs an abortion clinic for chickens.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Call the pro-life people!!! Tell them to get the hell over here NOW!!


I am calling the waffle house


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, Twisty runs an abortion clinic for chickens.


It's ok Jesus is watching . . . .


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, Twisty runs an abortion clinic for chickens.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*jesus is dead.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Again>>>>>damn it


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus is dead.........*


*Broke his leg........ had to shoot him..............*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus is dead.........*


And resurrected, kinda like highlander only way to kill him is to chop off his head.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

wow

just wow


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*silver bullett*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus is dead.........*


Tips has a horse called Jesus...


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Tips has a horse called Jesus...


Does he ride it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought jesus was hung out to dry.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I thought jesus was hung out to dry.


So we could smoke him later? Smoked a cross joint a couple weeks ago and we said we were smoking Jesus


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Broke his leg........ had to shoot him..............*


See miss........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

What is that whole "body of christ, blood of christ" thing about? Encouraging cannibalism?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What is that whole "body of christ, blood of christ" thing about? Encouraging cannibalism?


IF we could smoke christ as a holy sacrament I would be at church every sunday!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What is that whole "body of christ, blood of christ" thing about? Encouraging cannibalism?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, at the very least it's terribly unsanitary.What if Christ picked up HIV from some hooker?


misshestermoffitt said:


> What is that whole "body of christ, blood of christ" thing about? Encouraging cannibalism?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 21, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. Some biblical age AIDs or something.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, at the very least it's terribly unsanitary.What if Christ picked up HIV from some hooker?


Jesus fucked a monkey? Damn thats how we got HIV!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Jesus fucked a monkey? Damn thats how we got HIV!


*maybe the monkey fucked jesus....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *maybe the monkey fucked jesus....*


The 15th apostle was a monkey that raped Jesus.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> The 15th apostle was a monkey that raped Jesus.


*thee monkey slipped him a roofee....tapped that ass*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I finally cleaned out my closet and hung up my mylar.Now I'm gonna make the old man set up my light and I'll do a test run to see what it does to temps in there.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Hay Shawty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey sicc, what's up?[quote="SICC";1957372]Hay Shawty [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothin much, jus got off of work, bout to smoke it up , what chu been up too


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thee monkey slipped him a roofee....tapped that ass*


 
 I seriously lost my sip of tea and the keyboard is wet....... that was some funny shit i needed a good laugh


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got my grow room mylared and disinfected.Now I'm wahsing my pots.


SICC";1957402]Nothin much said:


> I seriously lost my sip of tea and the keyboard is wet....... that was some funny shit i needed a good laugh


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Was watching the news, and theres some kind of peanut butter crisis goin on or somthin, two people died, has anyone heard of this? i was like wtf, imagine eatin your fav PB&J and bam, next thing you kno, your DEAD


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Peanut butter hasn't been marked yet, but things made with peanut butter have, like peanut butter crackers and snacks.I don't know if that means reese's too.[quote="SICC";1957584]Was watching the news, and theres some kind of peanut butter crisis goin on or somthin, two people died, has anyone heard of this? i was like wtf, imagine eatin your fav PB&J and bam, next thing you kno, your DEAD[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh aight, thats crazy, i was gonna say, my sister gave my Niece a PB&J the other day, whew i was trippin haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it's just industrial peanut butter, like they use at school.I know peanut butter crackers are a no-no.Here's a list of recalls so far....
http://www.fda.gov/opacom/7alerts.HTML[quote="SICC";1957613]Oh aight, thats crazy, i was gonna say, my sister gave my Niece a PB&J the other day, whew i was trippin haha[/quote]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

they said tonight, "just don't eat ANY peanutbutter."  
all casual like.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I have.But I'll be ok.Rich people get salmonella.Poor people get the shits.


fdd2blk said:


> they said tonight, "just don't eat ANY peanutbutter."
> all casual like.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

haha thanks Stoney, i will for sure survive this


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

So..my y2k....revamped to 2012 PB could be tainted?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Morning Folks .. Its a balmy 13 here now with a high today of 32


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

Morning everyone. It is a COLD 11 degrees here and I am packing up and going the hell home! I have never been so happy to leave here!!! I am not coming back until spring, this winter crap really sucks. This has been the longest week of my life. I have forgotten what it is like to be stuck inside all the time, I am going stir crazy! Oh well, in a few more hours I will be home. Poor Ozzie bird is miserable, he cannot take this cold. Atleast it made him behave better, he was too cold to be bad, lol.

Firing one up for the plane ride home!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Morning Sunny,Did you try that aspirin for the Run? 9 degrees here Korvette.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

SICC";1957584]Was watching the news said:


> Good Morning Folks .. Its a balmy 13 here now with a high today of 32


*-5c = 23f............ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Gotta run China to School.. I'll be back to burn with you folks In a little bit ...Peace


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Is the salmonella strain in the PB the ST. Paul strain? That is a bio-weapon strain.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Is the salmonella strain in the PB the ST. Paul strain? That is a bio-weapon strain.


*Nothings safe anymore... Last night here they were on about electromagnetic fields again..and that you should NEVER use a lap top on your lap.... remove baby monitors from around the baby.... unplug your appliances when not in use and if possible put in another room......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Everything we have bought our grandson is "recalled" some things have been replaced and the new models are recalled.....If they hurt my grandson I will pity them.....Speaking of which I have a full day today...Epidemiology exam, gym, babysit,....No bake for me TTFN all


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning Sunny,Did you try that aspirin for the Run? 9 degrees here Korvette.


Yup I sure did! I will have to try it again when I get home. It was so cold here that my run was cut short due to my knees giving out on me. When I get home and back to normal temps I am going to give it another try. Not sure how it did for me due to the knee problem....all I felt was pain that day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Im back Home .. Fire up those bowls............

Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

I am fired up, sir....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey you guys, I'm tardy. 

Sunny today is a good day to not be in Florida, they're having some cold temps today......brrrrrrr


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have my kids coming for a few days later today .. I think we will spend friday sleigh riding and doing some winter sports ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

WooooHoooooo...........Tubing!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

We used to go sledding with the kids. Those were some fun times.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We used to go sledding with the kids. Those were some fun times.


We got like 4 inches here the other day and I took my nephew to the college and we went tubing/sledding. It was awesome, brought back a lot of good memories. I did however forget what it was like to have to walk back up the hill!! LOL, it wore me out! After an hour or so I decided to be the car driver, I would wait at the bottom of the hill and when the kids came down I would ride them back up the hill so they wouldn't have to walk it, they loved it. 

I talked to my pet sitter last night and she said there has actually been frost on the ground in the mornings! I am so glad I don't have an outside grow going on!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

Walking back up those hills was a challenge, especially when someone would come sliding down out of control and you were trying to get the hell out of the way  

The weather channel rumor is 49 degrees here today, I'll believe it when I see it. Break 50, might have to blast through town once on the bike for kicks.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 22, 2009)

morning all! got 2 wks worth of cure on my smoke now...its NIIIIICE!!

have some


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

We have a few HUGE hills on our land its great for sledding .. If the sun comes out and makes the snow packed then i wanna build a igloo


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all! got 2 wks worth of cure on my smoke now...its NIIIIICE!!
> 
> have some



Enjoy..............................................Here's a lighter


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

I think this cold weather takes away my buzz...it is weird, I go outside to smoke a bowl, just like I do at home, but when I come in the buzz is not as intense. It is the same weed I have at home too. I think the cold is eating my buzz! Maybe I should build an igloo and smoke in there!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

We have 1 hill in the whole town (not including overpasses) that was made by digging to build other stuff. It used to be a really good hill with three steep sides and one long gradual side. Then they dumped a bunch more dirt all over it and ruined it. I dont know if anyone still sleds there or not. At least my kids got to enjoy it before it was messed up.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think this cold weather takes away my buzz...it is weird, I go outside to smoke a bowl, just like I do at home, but when I come in the buzz is not as intense. It is the same weed I have at home too. I think the cold is eating my buzz! Maybe I should build an igloo and smoke in there!


ever try smoking outside, freezing cold weather, in the dark, with the windchill being around 10? its not quite the same as smoking in warm weather lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Regis has a Mason Jar in front of him.. you think he burns and is showing that he is dry ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> ever try smoking outside, freezing cold weather, in the dark, with the windchill being around 10? its not quite the same as smoking in warm weather lol


I am learning this!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Miss .Did Roo send you an e mail yesterday ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the cold is a buzz kill. If you're nice and high and you run outside for a second when you come back in, you just aren't as high anymore.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

I didn't get one from them, but I went to the site and checked out the contest. It's an art kind of thing and I am far, far from an artist. I'm thinking about dragging daughter into this, she paints and draws and all that stuff. Now all those supplies we've bought her are going to come in handy  

They need one about writing an essay or something. The written word is where my strength is. 





korvette1977 said:


> Hey Miss .Did Roo send you an e mail yesterday ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't get one from them, but I went to the site and checked out the contest. It's an art kind of thing and I am far, far from an artist. I'm thinking about dragging daughter into this, she paints and draws and all that stuff. Now all those supplies we've bought her are going to come in handy
> 
> They need one about writing an essay or something. The written word is where my strength is.



They have them contest's too.. They have all kinds ,, so keep checking back , and the contest's usually only run a short while , so act fast too.. I won 2 free tickets and a bunch of goodies last year for uploading 5 pictures


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 22, 2009)

mornin all the sun is shinning but its about 10 here better than the -18 it was a week ago gotta love vermont


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> mornin all the sun is shinning but its about 10 here better than the -18 it was a week ago gotta love vermont


 Anywhere near Killington?


Good Morning


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 22, 2009)

not exactly .......near Mt Snow


----------



## skiskate (Jan 22, 2009)

Morning all, finally warmed up a bit here. Only -5 now . This snow better not melt.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yup I sure did! I will have to try it again when I get home. It was so cold here that my run was cut short due to my knees giving out on me. When I get home and back to normal temps I am going to give it another try. Not sure how it did for me due to the knee problem....all I felt was pain that day!





misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey you guys, I'm tardy.
> 
> Sunny today is a good day to not be in Florida, they're having some cold temps today......brrrrrrr


*Good morning ladies.......*



Sunnysideup said:


> We got like 4 inches here the other day and I took my nephew to the college and we went tubing/sledding. It was awesome, brought back a lot of good memories. I did however forget what it was like to have to walk back up the hill!! LOL, it wore me out! After an hour or so I decided to be the car driver, I would wait at the bottom of the hill and when the kids came down I would ride them back up the hill so they wouldn't have to walk it, they loved it.
> 
> I talked to my pet sitter last night and she said there has actually been frost on the ground in the mornings! I am so glad I don't have an outside grow going on!


*I hope your pet sitter fares better than your vet did.......*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning all! got 2 wks worth of cure on my smoke now...its NIIIIICE!!
> 
> have some





kayasgarden said:


> mornin all the sun is shinning but its about 10 here better than the -18 it was a week ago gotta love vermont





skiskate said:


> Morning all, finally warmed up a bit here. Only -5 now . This snow better not melt.


*Morning guys........... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Twisty, bringing up the vet. Damn I wish there was video of that........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Just measured babies... 39" + 36"... 3" growth in 6 days.......... buds be a popping....*


----------



## skiskate (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just measured babies... 39" + 36"... 3" growth in 6 days.......... buds be a popping....*


Nice, How far in are ya?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL Twisty, bringing up the vet. Damn I wish there was video of that........


........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 22, 2009)

hitchcock movies anyone?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*This monday is 3 weeks in flower............. adding a 430W HPS in 10-15 days...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

Twisty the picture pages man......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty the picture pages man......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

Twisty the vet thing went through my mind, a LOT!! That is why Ozzie is here with me...I didn't want to have another casualty on my hands. lol
Twisty-Get some pics of your grow somehow!! Borrow a camera from a lady friend or something!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

You took Ozzy with you? Did you fly? How does that work?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty the vet thing went through my mind, a LOT!! That is why Ozzie is here with me...I didn't want to have another casualty on my hands. lol
> Twisty-Get some pics of your grow somehow!! Borrow a camera from a lady friend or something!


*I'm trying.. before CannaSeur took them and emailed them to me, but it turns out he borrowed the camera from some guy thats long gone.... Jail guy has pics on his phone, but he's homeless and I booted him out....
Can't win for losing....... I could call the cops on myself then you can watch the news... maybe you'll see them... but knowing the cops here they'll take them and grow them for themselves...
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> You took Ozzy with you? Did you fly? How does that work?


*A fuck of a lot better then coming home to a pile of dead bodies.... and one fat bird...... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You took Ozzy with you? Did you fly? How does that work?


It is easy, with Airtran, that is why this airline has me by the short and curlys even with the new luggage rule...bastards. They are the only airline that does not require a vet slip every time you fly, and you don't even need to pre book them. It is a standard $70 fee. This is as long as your animal is small enough to fit in front of your feet. Ozzie flies good, so do my dogs. I always take a pet when I go anywhere...Oh, they need to be confined in a carrier that will fit in front of your feet.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

That's cool. I'm not a flyer myself. Flown 3 places in my whole life. Hubby has never flown and he won't try it either. We drive everywhere.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm trying.. before CannaSeur took them and emailed them to me, but it turns out he borrowed the camera from some guy thats long gone.... Jail guy has pics on his phone, but he's homeless and I booted him out....
> Can't win for losing....... I could call the cops on myself then you can watch the news... maybe you'll see them... but knowing the cops here they'll take them and grow them for themselves...
> *
> 
> ...


Awww Twisty I would love to see your grow!

Yeah I did not want to have to clean blood off my walls when I get back, so I brought the bad bird with me...He got my mother n law! She was a trooper about it though, god love her.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

You should register that bird as a lethal weapon......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's cool. I'm not a flyer myself. Flown 3 places in my whole life. Hubby has never flown and he won't try it either. We drive everywhere.


I hate flying, I find airports to be stressful. Never runs smooth for me. But, when we drive this trip it takes us 17 hours and flying it takes 2 hrs. big difference! So, I suffer through the bs for the convenience. Its not that bad once your up and going, it is getting to that point that sucks.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's cool. I'm not a flyer myself. Flown 3 places in my whole life. Hubby has never flown and he won't try it either. We drive everywhere.


*Everytime I fly my friends laugh at me..every little bump I turn white...... when I flew to Fort Lauderdale we flew in between a thunder storm...apparently I turned every color know to man.. I hate heights.. even not a fan of my 4th floor balcony..*



Sunnysideup said:


> Awww Twisty I would love to see your grow!


*I just saw a used P4 2.4 mhz 512 MB 40 gig comp...$165.. if its still for sale when my taxes come 2nd week march I'll get it .. then I can get a camera... I was going to get cam. 1st but theres some back and forth about using win 98 for them...... always a fly in the ointment....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

I gotta go, Rick wants to get to the airport insanely early...whatever....
Have a good day guys and I will type at you later.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I gotta go, Rick wants to get to the airport insanely early...whatever....
> Have a good day guys and I will type at you later.


Weird, I didn't put in hump guy...??? and it won't let me take him out??? this site is weird sometimes...Bye All!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Weird, I didn't put in hump guy...??? and it won't let me take him out??? this site is weird sometimes...Bye All!


hahahaha wtf?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

humpy, do the humpty hump


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> humpy, do the humpty hump


*As vette would say.. Bow chicka bow wow....... Sir humps a lot phantom smileys...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

i need to get high.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Im just relaxing .. It feels good after smoking a big fat hunk of Hash .. But Not just ANY hash,,,,


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to get high.


That is correct!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

*high? oh high...ok*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

God i hope it Rains!!!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 22, 2009)

morning yall. Waked and baked. Woke up and vaped, then ate a cannachocolate truffle. Im feeling gooooood.

Wut it do Sicc?
Still got that haze?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

it sprinkled here yesterday. we need 3 weeks of downpours. teaser.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Yea i love it when it Rains, idk what it is, it jus nice,


I got some LA Confidential Souljah, Jus hit a bong load  feelin gooood


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 22, 2009)

how cold it is out there on the westcoast.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Aint too cold, not cold at all haha, jus cool


----------



## kiddcuruption (Jan 22, 2009)

its fucking freezing here in pa


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

It's actually almost balmy here in IL. We're rockin 35 degrees, wind chill makes it 29, sun is shining, better than it's been for a few weeks now.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

*it is going to be 52 here today...I may ride my motorcycle...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

Yesterday they said 49 for here today, thought about taking the bike out, but today the story has changed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it is going to be 52 here today...I may ride my motorcycle...*



Bite me 


I hope you fall and scrape your knee 


We have 4 bikes in the garage ,,All I can do is look at them , and sit on them and go Vroom Vroom..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't even venture out to the garage to visit mine. Too cold out there. I can't wait for riding season again. When it's warm I only drive my car once per week to go get groceries.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't even venture out to the garage to visit mine. Too cold out there. I can't wait for riding season again. When it's warm I only drive my car once per week to go get groceries.


*I prefer riding in the cold...I have an electric suit I bought at a swap meet...plug it in and ride...toasty.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

gotta shopping list here:

propane tank
T grade hoses
hose clamps
propane


i think that's all i need for now. then it's all about melting some sand.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you make me a custom Piece? with RIU on the side?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you know how to blow glass? OMG what a skill !!! Dude, you really are a god aren't you?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> gotta shopping list here:
> 
> propane tank
> T grade hoses
> ...


*just make sure your homeowners is paid up.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bite me
> I hope you fall and scrape your knee
> We have 4 bikes in the garage ,,All I can do is look at them , and sit on them and go Vroom Vroom..


*LOL.... play nice...or no doobies for you........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

*filling out order form for FDD* "I wanna red glass bong that says RIU on the neck at the top and Miss Hester at the base"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I need to get going , I have to hit Wally world then take that awful 65 mile (one way ) trip to pick up my kids after school.. Then 65 miles back home , and I MUST (no questions asked) be at China's school for 5:15pm or else i'll be chopped liver .. So Im starting out early , rolling a bone for the backroads (I love going into wal mart stoned) wash the Subaru and Im on my way ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

Have a good drive, be careful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

i knew i'd get you motivated.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i knew i'd get you motivated.



Thanks BUT actually It is I just love looking into the eyes of my kids .. Those great big blue eyes along with those Smiles.. It makes any Dad melt


But For Now my friends Toke on.. I grabbed a few Cd's and turned the heated seats on.. Peace .......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Drive careful............ later..*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Hit as many people as you can!


----------



## squints68 (Jan 22, 2009)

dam i have to wait until after 2:00 pm. this fucking sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 22, 2009)

So I just woke up ,figured I would come on RIU and see whats crackalakin. I grab my bong scroll down to good ol Talk in Toke, And what do I see, Wake in Bake Thread YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
So how is everyone doing on this beautiful morning?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Goin good so far, Its Raining and im loving it! Welcome to Wake N Bake, hope you stop By More often


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 22, 2009)

man today is a beautiful day.......like 50 degrees and all sunny(opposed to 10 degrees and snowing last week)


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 22, 2009)

I was sitting here all stoned and typing. I figured out that I want 2 monkeys I can train. 1 monkey to type for me and 1 monkey to load bong hits! And if I can teach um to do that I know I can teach to poop outside.( Ya I know what you thinking, Where would they poop?)


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*There be idy bidy trichomes...........



*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Time to bake....Twistyman where is my vape emoticon?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Time to bake....Twistyman where is my vape emoticon?


*Twisty don't smoke.... nobody smokes........... 8 days till chronic.......

I hide the cord....

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

There! Ok TY. Long day and well deserved buzz.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*So I know vettes picking up kids, but where is everyone else....?? I'm all happy..I've got tiny trichs starting on my plant.. 3 weeks flower this monday... can't wait for HPS..... so far my 1st inside is working.... maybe I better not get too cocky (I heard that tips)...... or something may bite me on the as...(That too)...

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, Are you blind.....I have been hereI am at two weeks. I love this part.....Cloning is so much easier. I am a dumb ass
Get cockey.....soon it will be party time like its 1999!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hey, Are you blind.....I have been hereI am at two weeks. I love this part.....Cloning is so much easier. I am a dumb ass
> Get cockey.....soon it will be party time like its 1999!


*O...... K........ At this rate we'll have to go hunting for pot peeps....... Or *shudders... join the gen. pop.... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

say it ain't so Twistyman!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> say it ain't so Twistyman!


*We'll wear a cow suit..... no one will know.... I call front......*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 22, 2009)

join gen pop lots of fresh fish


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *We'll wear a cow suit..... no one will know.... I call front......*


Not with your IBS. I nixed the mooch.....I am free at last


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> join gen pop lots of fresh fish


*Too busy making ba bash... (here thats jail booze)... plus not a fan of cackolate dick....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm here, I just have to leave here and there to do things, but I always come back.

Twisty has baby trichs.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Guess its better than my trichs having baby twistys.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Pretty cryptic there...I must need to catch up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm out and my plant has a good 2 months left to go, may as well be a year....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

I can email you some...orThis won't hold you over


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

E-mail me some, I can print it out and smoke it.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

tonight at 9pm on CNBC 

Inside Americas weed underground


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

8 PM central time........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> 8 PM central time........



I have it on Autotune....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

*motorcycle go zoom zoom...tips cold....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *motorcycle go zoom zoom...tips cold....*



Im glad you froze .. I wanna ride too.. I would need spikes for my tires


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 22, 2009)

a friend used to stud his dirt bike tires to ride around the lake during the winter fishing derby
R.I.P E.A.D.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

i just bought a new truck.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 22, 2009)

pics? are you watching cnbc right now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> pics? are you watching cnbc right now?


pics to come. it's on at 10 here. 3 more hours.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 22, 2009)

whatcha get????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> whatcha get????



it is on now. oh well. it's on again at 10. i have a reminder set.



i got a 2001 dodge ram, 2wd, extended cab, V8, all the extras.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 22, 2009)

cant wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

it's a bad pic. i'll get some better ones when the sun is out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a bad pic. i'll get some better ones when the sun is out. View attachment 304453


you should put some dubs on that bitch


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.mhtwheels.com/default.cfm?brand=427


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good , what kind of mileage ?

auto or stick?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Looks good , what kind of mileage ?
> 
> auto or stick?



automatic. not sure of the mileage yet.


edit: oh, that mileage. it's at 100.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

That would make a good truck for Fdd's Mobile welding service

We come to you ..


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy @!#$!!!
Good luck all you cali growers(who aren't with the mexican mafia)! I'm just waiting for Hawaii's special. I wonder if all us hawaii growers turn out to be hawaiin mafia! Look Out! That show was crazy!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 22, 2009)

I want a old CJ Jeep that would be fun.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a bad pic. i'll get some better ones when the sun is out. View attachment 304453


*sexy........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good Morning Folks .. Its 13 here now But its going up to 40 today .. Whooo Hooo.

Time to pack a bowl


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I plugged the vape in. I am nearly catatonic...10 and windy here


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers ................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Cherio............


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I have this one plant......The thing grows in the dark...It is real noticeable. Freaking mutant.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have this one plant......The thing grows in the dark...It is real noticeable. Freaking mutant.



Sorry to tell you , But plants do a lot of growing in the dark


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

This one just grows a lot in the dark....I may have to toss it...I am keeping it as long as i can. SOG can't have I huge assed plant. I will stick her in the corner.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This one just grows a lot in the dark....I may have to toss it...I am keeping it as long as i can. SOG can't have I huge assed plant. I will stick her in the corner.



Try Topping it


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Leary about that topping three weeks into flower......She is good in the corner..Topping should have been done though.


----------



## skiskate (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all, up way too early this morning on a hangover doing work.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

*This scares me neighbor.*It just shows you your ip.........It is just you and your ip.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

try tying the top down. LST....

Good morning wake and bakers....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> try tying the top down. LST....
> 
> Good morning wake and bakers....


she is in the corner. that will work....Sometimes the sativa shows it's ass.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Miss hess if you lived here you would become my new test patient.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

What are we testing? Is is something we can do through the mail? 

I put new pics on my journal thread, my plants are looking a smelling great.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Testing like my sig.......It has worked for me...1 year of treatment and I am much better.
Even My ortho surgeon agrees.....I will live forever


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

So you're making hemp oil? I want to make some, but I don't have that quantity to do it with. I bet that stuff works, and it pisses me off that there is a cure and it's being _ignored_. It makes me want to sue the US government for the loss of every person I've known that died of cancer.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I am not using his methods.....But yes. It is screwed up that governments pick on the sick.......There is a mainstream study that THC kills lung cancer cells.......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

How are you doing yours? Or is it a secret? If it's a secret, I understand, I have family recipes that I don't share..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Miss hess do you use any 6500k light during flowering?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I make canna budder. I would use iso before his gas method.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I only have 2700K in there, I use 6500K in veg.

I was going to try a method where you put the bud in with olive oil and let it soak, strain the old bud out after a week and put in fresh.

I think his method makes it more concentrated.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

You need some water and a little heat but that will work....I am making some with wallnut oil today. Have to watch the figure


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I'm allergic to nuts, can't be your test patient if you are using nut oils........eeeekkkkkk


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

This is the first time I have used it. Any fat will work. you just need the water it will sink and keep it from burning...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> try tying the top down. LST....
> 
> Good morning wake and bakers....


*Morning miss....*



diemdepyro said:


> This is the first time I have used it. Any fat will work. you just need the water it will sink and keep it from burning...


*G'day sir.....

Me thinks it may be time to pull up stakes here and go where I don't have to scroll side to side on every page... its like a big pic on every page .... does anyone know why..?? between that and the times and not knowing if you're replying to a post from yesterday or today its getting annoying, and no staff will answer any ???'s...
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Twisty it is cause of bigg assed pics. They can stop that......Pisses me off too. PM me if you split. I am on other sites...BTW are you ambulatory with the hip thing and all. I know it is cold in Canada and that sucks for hips.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Twisty  you can't leave me Twisty...............waaaaaaaaaah


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Lets all contact the admin and see if we can get this huge pic problem fixed?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twisty it is cause of bigg assed pics. They can stop that......Pisses me off too. PM me if you split. I am on other sites...BTW are you ambulatory with the hip thing and all. I know it is cold in Canada and that sucks for hips.....


Its not pics..it happens on the new post page, the subscribed thread page, the forum page.. even on thread pages with no pics.. 
The hip thing doesn't stop my going out..just need to avoid wiping out. its been changed 3X don't need another round The emphysema is the problem in the cold and humidity... can't get any air ....... such is life.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

you guys are having problems with pics?

what browser are you guys using? im on firefox and i dont have any problems?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

my page doesn't do that thing you're talking about. I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you using fire fox Twisty man?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you guys are having problems with pics?
> 
> what browser are you guys using? im on firefox and i dont have any problems?





misshestermoffitt said:


> my page doesn't do that thing you're talking about. I wonder what the deal is?



Fire fox what skin are you using.. I'm using blazin 07.. I tried the fancy puke green one but had no subscribed thread box..a some of the new ads they have are way too big..but the same is happening on pages with no ads... it started yesterday.. I know I bitch but if someone would answer ......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

MHM you using firefox?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I am unsure......I would ask though...Do they respond?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

im using the blazn07 cuz the new skin looks like poop. theres a new ad, and it huge... but thats the only big pic that ive seen. everything else is fine... except my 'scribed threads is soooo long.. takes me forever to see my reps.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

BTW happy anniversary twistyman.
*Join Date:* Jan 2008​
*Location:* Twistyville, Quebec​
*Posts:* 7,927​


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am unsure......I would ask though...Do they respond?


when they are awake lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I use blzin 07 too, I don't like change. The day I logged on and things were different I just about lost it.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

It freaked me too....I do not like change.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I use blzin 07 too, I don't like change. The day I logged on and things were different I just about lost it.......


i thought i was at the wrong website. Just lookin at the motherfucker like 


Oh G'mornin by the way


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I almost cried, then someone, somewhere around here felt sorry for me and helped me change it back.....whew.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning Again folks 


Just got back from Town .. Time to bake again


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunny helped me.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Theres this ad with the nerd guy with glasses... its huge..I went to the RIU 08 and it goes outside the the page into the borders..... and the fancy grey you can't read shit with bold black.... just a pain in the ass to have to change skin and times zones every time you come here.. Chiceh said changes are being made but a heads up or info might be nice..I spend more time trying to see shit then replying to it.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

My two Daughters are here for the weekend .. They are growing so fast ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive had NO problems with anything changing Ive had blazing 07 since I joined


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My two Daughters are here for the weekend .. They are growing so fast ..


how many kids do you have? all daughters?

sorry man, i just never hear you talk about your kids lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Again folks
> 
> 
> Just got back from Town .. Time to bake again


G'Day sir...



diemdepyro said:


> Sunny helped me.....



Put her on staff... if it wasn't for Chiceh I'd say that the place is run by bots.... out of India or some such place..
I'm trying blaz good and my smileys are off the page and my reply box is all white...???? Wheres the hidden camera......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 23, 2009)

watchin house of 1000 corpses for the first time


"FUCK YO MOMMA...

FUCK YO SISTA!!


FUCK YO GRANMAMMA!

but most of all

FUCK YOU"

captain spaulding is hilarious every time


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 23, 2009)

many mod's are on diffrent time zones also, you guys are brutal 

how are we this morning I got 15 eggs this morning.... thats alot!!!! I have been getting 8 or 9 mmmmmm sooooo good!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

theres only 1 mod online right now....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> how many kids do you have? all daughters?
> 
> sorry man, i just never hear you talk about your kids lol



I have a son who is 8 a daughter who is 7 and another daughter who is 6 ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to go pick my daugher up from work  she's been really bitchy lately, I'm about ready to choke her. Usually we get along great.........


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry i just dont get that worked up about shit..........this place gets fancier all the time, everything changes


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have to go pick my daugher up from work  she's been really bitchy lately, I'm about ready to choke her. Usually we get along great.........


 
I know............. 2 and 4 mine are still so sweet and cute and younge, they need me all the time but they still listen to some extent then they get older and have opinions and such........gggggrrrrr


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> sorry i just dont get that worked up about shit..........this place gets fancier all the time, everything changes


*Well excuse me...seeing my IP and comp info kind of bothers me...especially when I get a "I am god" with it... plus when I can't fit shit on my screen.. fancy isn't the word that comes to mind......Fucked is.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Grease is the word ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Again sorry twisty man...... I will ban myself.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Again sorry twisty man...... I will ban myself.



[youtube]lRYZ0Lhou8c[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well excuse me...seeing my IP and comp info kind of bothers me...especially when I get a "I am god" with it... plus when I can't fit shit on my screen.. fancy isn't the word that comes to mind......Fucked is.*



Who did that Twisty Pyro ? 


Dude is strange .. IMO


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning! 

Twisty I don't know what is going on with your browser. I am on Firefox and using Blazin 07 and don't see what your seeing. Maybe you have a virus. Run a scan on your computer and see if it helps. In the meantime, I forbid you to leave. I must put my foot down on that one....no room for negotiations. I am telling you, besides the time issue, everything is fine on the site. Please please run a scan using Avast Antivirus (free) and see if it helps. I would hate to think that I would have to fly over there to kick your butt, when I should be giving you hug!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Who did that Twisty Pyro ?
> 
> 
> Dude is strange .. IMO




Morning Vette!


----------



## skiskate (Jan 23, 2009)

Finally back from class, time to bake


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

skiskate said:


> Finally back from class, time to bake



don't wear yourself out with one or two classes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, I love school. I want to go back and I think I might. 

I am baking with you!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

morning sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> morning sunny!


Morning, and a good one at that!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Back in the Sun are we?


----------



## skiskate (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> don't wear yourself out with one or two classes


Haha I only have a 19 hour week.. easiest semester ever!


----------



## skiskate (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I love school. I want to go back and I think I might.
> 
> I am baking with you!


I really dont like school at all, I enjoy college life but im just not somebody to sit in a chair for hours listening. I like to actually get out and do stuff.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Back in the Sun are we?


Hell Yeah! But it is pretty cold here, lol. It is all good I like being home, nothing like your own bed. I checked out your journal, looking gooooood!!


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

skiskate said:


> I really dont like school at all, I enjoy college life but im just not somebody to sit in a chair for hours listening. I like to actually get out and do stuff.


major in archeology or something like that---go hiking and shit---to get your masters  FOUR MORE YEARS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Sunny, they are smelling good too


----------



## Mystery101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mornin' Everyone!!!

I just started my bake with some lil popcorn buds off the FIRST PLANT I grew. Its "hay" like..BUT ive been smoking "regs" all my 3 years smoking experience. Dank, <10 times.. Its nice, though 3 more to go..There going in paperbags today after 6 days of hangdrying.. I love RIU!

Have a good1 every1 im sure your buds are nice and cured up


----------



## skiskate (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> major in archeology or something like that---go hiking and shit---to get your masters  FOUR MORE YEARS


Im majoring in geology and also getting a diploma in resources drilling and blasting. Its all outside work just that its like -20 right now so everything is inside. Id still rather be in the cold than a classroom.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

skiskate said:


> I really dont like school at all, I enjoy college life but im just not somebody to sit in a chair for hours listening. I like to actually get out and do stuff.


I could honestly make a career out of going to school. I love it. But, I like more of the clinical courses...the lectures unfortunately come hand in hand though! I like dabbing in health sciences. Now, if I could just like working as much I would be set!


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I could honestly make a career out of going to school. I love it. But, I like more of the clinical courses...the lectures unfortunately come hand in hand though! I like dabbing in health sciences. Now, if I could just like working as much I would be set!


There's a bunch of retired people that take college classes. They would mess up the curve and shit  make us all look bad.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> There's a bunch of retired people that take college classes. They would mess up the curve and shit  make us all look bad.


What are you trying to say? Are you saying I am old?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What are you trying to say? Are you saying I am old?


no---I'm just saying people go to college to spend their time---instead of walking around the mall like I saw you last week


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> no---I'm just saying people go to college to spend their time---instead of walking around the mall like I saw you last week


That honestly made me LOL....you are funny.
Yeah I was spending too much money mall walking with my fellow sistas so I have decided to apply for every Pell grant available to old farts and spend my days absorbing knowledge. It is NOT a drag getting old...sometimes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

i just woke up and got baked in my new truck. i smoked out in it on the way HOME from dropping my son off at school.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up and got baked in my new truck. i smoked out in it on the way HOME from dropping my son off at school.


*I miss those cruise and puff days.... I used to leave for work early and take the scenic route... zep houses of the holy and a fat bat....... all was right in the world...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice truck Fdd, hope you got a good deal. It really is a buyers time now..

Morning Twisty!

I just read this article about this model, she is 20 years old and was healthy and fine a month ago...now she is intensive care with both her hands and feet amputated because of an infection in her blood. Crazy and extremely sad. I feel so bad for her family.
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/americas/01/23/model.bridi.amputated.brazil/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nice truck Fdd, hope you got a good deal. It really is a buyers time now..
> 
> Morning Twisty!
> 
> ...


*Morning Sunny..... Hope hubby has finally gotten the sand out of everything...

I was in hospital with a guy that got septic...thats not good.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Why is this ad at the bottom of page where no one can see it and it screws up the pages... a size reduction might be a plan........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I think my mom died of that. I am not sure though, they never could tell me why she died...still waiting for the answer, it has only been 6 yrs so maybe they will know something soon....

Does anyone know how to post video out here? I wonder if this video is real:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hlZRPAHmYM
Even if it isn't, I think it is pretty cool...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Why is this ad at the bottom of page where no one can see it and it screws up the pages... a size reduction might be a plan........*


*I have to admit this is the first one of those ads I have ever read....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Now there is 2 of them!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I have not seen it till now poorly done...I do not mind ads but why screw up peoples desktops


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think my mom died of that. I am not sure though, they never could tell me why she died...still waiting for the answer, it has only been 6 yrs so maybe they will know something soon....
> 
> Does anyone know how to post video out here? I wonder if this video is real:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hlZRPAHmYM
> Even if it isn't, I think it is pretty cool...


*thats cool....*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

I liked to never get that damn drunk pilot out of the way


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats cool....*


lol, yeah it is! I got that in an email, I was like wtf is this real? lol, pretty cool.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*anybody remeber the 1982 crash in the potmac river?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Now there is 2 of them!


*I've got it at the bottom of almost every page... at the VERY bottom by the skin button. I just measured it..its 15.5" wide....... Boycott.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have to admit this is the first one of those ads I have ever read....*


 I just checked this ad and the problem is the designer had a widescreen monitor..Someone could pass this on to staff and it is a simple fix. I am strange but can be usefull.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

[youtube]2nL8aCkVgZo[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I just checked this ad and the problem is the designer had a widescreen monitor..Someone could pass this on to staff and it is a simple fix. I am strange but can be usefull.


that "someone" could easily be YOU.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> [youtube]2nL8aCkVgZo[/youtube]


you have a vid for EVERYTHING hahaha


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that "someone" could easily be YOU.


I will be keeping out of stuff like that


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you have a vid for EVERYTHING hahaha



Dennis Miller should hire me to do a video blog to compliment his jokes


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> Dennis Miller should hire me to do a video blog to compliment his jokes


but hes not funny


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> but hes not funny


he is if you happen to catch or know what his references are.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

credentials?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I am looking at this on a high def monitor widescreen and it is amazing. This is the machine I built for my son and it is sweet. There is the tech disconnect. Most do not own machines like this and the web designer is just too over the top.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*dennis miller is a republican dick sucker....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

we don't need no stinking credentials......


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am looking at this on a high def monitor widescreen and it is amazing. This is the machine I built for my son and it is sweet. There is the tech disconnect. Most do not own machines like this and the web designer is just too over the top.


I have this computer hooked up to a 46" tv


----------



## Domice (Jan 23, 2009)

woke up, got baked, ate a fucking fantastic breakfast, took a shit, took a shower, got baked again.... i have a feeling that this is going to be a great day.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

I did the same thing except i need to take a shower, and get baked again lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1965566]Morning all, [/quote]

*Afternoon SICC........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

Afternoon? only 9:33 am here in cali 

any plans for today?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Ya'll really don't have to share your toilet excitement with us, we're good without it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ya'll really don't have to share your toilet excitement with us, we're good without it.



well, to tell you the truth, i had a bunch of pizza yesterday, with olives


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Are they like corn? I'm not an olive person so I wouldn't know


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

lol yea, JUST like corn


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I have this computer hooked up to a 46" tv


 High def? This one freaks me because I feel like I am falling into the screen.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

My screen is the size of the face of a watch ..... I scroll with the windup stem


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

sony kbr 46 xbr v3---don't buy because the blacks are shit---but you can hook anything up to it. 

I got news on half and the net on the other. Then I have three twenty inch monitors in a row running off a desktop and a laptop playing Frank McKlusky CI.

I'm surrounded by media


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> sony kbr 46 xbr v3---don't buy because the blacks are shit---but you can hook anything up to it.
> 
> I got news on half and the net on the other. Then I have three twenty inch monitors in a row running off a desktop and a laptop playing Frank McKlusky CI.
> 
> I'm surrounded by media


my wife is here with me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

i have repaired some of the xbr,s fucken amazing things......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*wow...all this geek talk is making me a little horny...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a watch with a broken band ,
I can hold it in my hand , 
I can put it in my pocket .
Or Is that a rocket.
Blue sky up above
white clouds 
like the wings of a dove
flowing through 
from west to east
smoking weed and 
hunting a beast
following prints 
left in the snow 
I spot the beast 
I grab my bow 
I raise , 
and level out 
knees in the snow .
with a quick release 
the arrow is thrust 
Through the heart 
the arrow rips 
seconds it took
to slaughter the beast..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> sony kbr 46 xbr v3---don't buy because the blacks are shit---but you can hook anything up to it.
> 
> I got news on half and the net on the other. Then I have three twenty inch monitors in a row running off a desktop and a laptop playing Frank McKlusky CI.
> 
> I'm surrounded by media


 Xbr's fetch lots at auctions and the bad blacks is a defect. Sony has given free repair boards away.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Xbr's fetch lots at auctions and the bad blacks is a defect. Sony has given free repair boards away.


how do I get one? repair board.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

e mail sonys Us rep...Topgun guy. Tell him you have had a repeated cascading power supply faliers. Sony hates to admit this defeat and they send you a board to shut you up keys are blind on this keyboard and i have to look when I type


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

will do---I've come to accept it---but no more . Does it matter if I've had it for like two years?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

has the set blinked codes?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

A set is not able to produce blacks any darker than the display is when it is off.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

no---right out of the box it had like clouds in the black I guess would be the closest description---I don't hardly ever notice it though---the whole screen has to be pitch black for it to show up---like when switching between inputs.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

hate to ask....have the reciept?...Cloudy screen while off. The screen is fucked due to the cascading power supplies.....


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah---I've got the receipt---I wrote that off on my taxes


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

All right this is easy.......Sony authorized service center


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

The big assed ads are fixed??


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

LA Confidential yummmm,


----------



## cali-high (Jan 23, 2009)

LOl SMokeD A bLuNt


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Whoever fixed the ads.....thank you...... I just bought a new mouse... didn't feel like getting a side scroll one.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I got a lazer mouse for christmas......no track ball shit in it


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi is this where we come to get high and tlk?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> Hi is this where we come to get high and tlk?


Always man always.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes it is.....welcome to RIU.....here hit this  




ladyluck said:


> Hi is this where we come to get high and tlk?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

This is neet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Time for a bowl .. 

Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Make sure to visit this thread in the mornings, there's usually quite a few people on here.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

I smoke joints is that all-righty?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I am BORED...............................................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

It sure is  fire it up.


Hey Sunny, I'm bored too 





ladyluck said:


> I smoke joints is that all-righty?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you mrshestermoffet you are all so nice here. it's like home.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am BORED...............................................................



Do some laundry ...
Wash the car
clean the pool
clean the birdcages 
Order chinese


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

When I found this site my first thought was 

"I've found my people, I am home"


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

That is so true it is hard to find good people.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do some laundry ...
> Wash the car
> clean the pool
> clean the birdcages
> Order chinese


Is that you, Rick???


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Vette, I don't think she was looking for a chore list..........order chinese isn't so bad but everything else......blah


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, I don't think she was looking for a chore list..........order chinese isn't so bad but everything else......blah


His answer is the same exact one I get from the hubby...EXACTLY THE SAME. Minus the chinese food, yum, that sounds good.....Orange Chicken for dinner tonight. I am starving. I am bored. But mostly, I am starving.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

I just love chinese- I live near a resturant and they have the best moo goo!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Is that you, Rick???



LOL nope ...............


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Men can be such babies lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I could add a few other things to do also ,, But I'll be polite ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

at least we all have each other ........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> Men can be such babies lol


Oh no a man hater ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Vette is a good guy, he's an accomplished chef, he rubs his womans feet and he does housework too.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

I love babies...I dont hate men i like to take care of them sweetie.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

My man will be home soon, you wanna go and buy the groceries for me? I hate that shit........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

China is out sledding with My daughters ..Im at my desk smoking bowls .. 

Life is Good


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My man will be home soon, you wanna go and buy the groceries for me? I hate that shit........



I did that yesterday ,, I went to wal mart for a few things ,, Spend 100 in less than 20 min


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I have sat on this sofa all day and smoked dope, I don't think that was a wise way to spend my day, oh well. Rick went to the dive shop this morning and I have not seen him since.

I AM going to get up now and attempt to do some of the stuff on Vettes list...lol, I am ordering chinese.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be going there later tonight, get it stocked up and not have to go again until next friday. 

Are they having fun sledding? All our snow melted off. You could mud sled here today.....


Whatcha ordering Sunny? I like General Tso's chicken with white rice......YUM


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have sat on this sofa all day and smoked dope, I don't think that was a wise way to spend my day, oh well. Rick went to the dive shop this morning and I have not seen him since.
> 
> I AM going to get up now and attempt to do some of the stuff on Vettes list...lol, I am ordering chinese.



I made English Muffin Pizza's with my daughters for lunch.. Im thinking spagetti for dinner


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I hear them outside .. It sounds like they are having fun.. 

pepper steak combo and wonton soup and 2 sides of beef on a stick


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

It never snowes here. Miami is so hot!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*you sure that stuff on the stick is beef?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I love english muffin pizzas! I used to make them for my boys all the time!

I am ordering orange chicken and beef and brocolli (spicy) and egg rolls. That will do us! I was going to order pizza, but, this sounds better. I will be eating in 45 minutes! What a way to end a complete lazy day!

We are going to the Power Plant down here tomorrow. There are 1000 manatees down there all piled up trying to stay warm, it is a site to see! I will get pics.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> It never snowes here. Miami is so hot!


 There is plenty of Snow in Miami... Just not the COLD kind


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> It never snowes here. Miami is so hot!


I am about 2 hrs North of you. I like Miami, pretty happening place!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Ya men try to get in my pants and women with the other snow lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

So lady, being new here, do you grow too? Just curious. Miami, never been there myself, but that's where Dexter lives, I love that show.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> Ya men try to get in my pants and women with the other snow lol.


*I probably would not fit in your pants...unless your a big girl....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

1/2 of Cuba lives there too....


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

i grow but smoke is cheap here. It is my first love.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

What is everyone doing this weekend? Anything good?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a cuban american sweetie does that matter?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I politely ask China to remove her pants, That way I dont have to squeeze into them


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

i have to dance at the club saturday is my best tip day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> I am a cuban american sweetie does that matter?



It does not matter to me ..

I dont speak spanish .. 

Do you have a good cigar connection.. ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> i have to dance at the club saturday is my best tip day.


You a stripper?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey tips ,, You still have that portable stripper pole in the back of your pickup ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL Sunny is on the prowl..


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

hehehe I don't use a pole sweetie. we have a trampoline at the club.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no weekend plans, except if things go right my bro will get his puter up and running and then there will some Empire Earth going on. Damn I get tired of playing alone.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL Sunny is on the prowl..


LOL, nah, I just like to know what kind of people I am talking too....it sounds like the job description of a stripper, so instead of asking 'um, excuse me, are you an exotic dancer?' I just jump right in and ask the REAL question.....do ya strip or what? If so, what is the $$ like?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey tips ,, You still have that portable stripper pole in the back of your pickup ?


*why...yes I do...I wonder if spam would dance in my truck?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> hehehe I don't use a pole sweetie. we have a trampoline at the club.


You dance on a tramp o line?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

I just strip for college money . I am going to be a designer at usf. I graduate this summer.
I am ashamed and exited. the money is real good 1000$ on a bad night.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette the cuban cigars are here!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> I just strip for college money . I am going to be a designer at usf. I graduate this summer.
> I am ashamed and exited. the money is real good 1000$ on a bad night.


Thats cool. Why you ashamed? I wouldn't be. If I could make that kind of money in a night my ass would be dancing on a pole, trampoline, a hood of a car, wherever! Dance on girl.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Strippers rule!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to work now a girl has got to eat and that tramp-o-line will not bounce itself.:hugs:
wait until i tell the other girls' they will not believe how nice you are here!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn, $1000 dollars on a bad night........ that's some decent cash.

I see nothing wrong with seperating horny men from their money. 

So do you go the bank with a thousand in one dollar bills, or how does that work?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> I have to work now a girl has got to eat and that tramp-o-line will not bounce itself.:hugs:
> wait until i tell the other girls' they will not believe how nice you are here!


For sure. This town needs more strippers it's way to conservative for that though.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn, $1000 dollars on a bad night........ that's some decent cash.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with seperating horny men from their money.
> 
> So do you go the bank with a thousand in one dollar bills, or how does that work?


I wanna know too....I might not be a dancer, but, I am one hell of a manager...


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Mrs hester moffet that is how I see it. Some men are pigs and need to pay to see my boobies korvett i said some so dont call me a hater.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> Mrs hester moffet that is how I see it. Some men are pigs and need to pay to see my boobies korvett i said some so dont call me a hater.


 it's true!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Is anyone else having issues with the site today? It is running very slow and sometimes not even loading for me...Is it just me?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wanna know too....I might not be a dancer, but, I am one hell of a manager...


*bet she already has a "manager"....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

It's loading slow, so I'm out for now, Wife Swap is on, those people are freaks !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *bet she already has a "manager"....*


I bet she does too.



misshestermoffitt said:


> It's loading slow, so I'm out for now, Wife Swap is on, those people are freaks !!!


LOL true!!! They are always such opposites, drama!

I am out for now too, I got to track the husband down for dinner. He can be worse than the kids, atleast my boys came home when I called them....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

The girls cash out at the end of the night .. the house trades big bills for the singles (since they are needed at all times )


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The girls cash out at the end of the night .. the house trades big bills for the singles (since they are needed at all times )


I had no idea you used to be a stripper....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> I just strip for college money . I am going to be a designer at usf. I graduate this summer.
> I am ashamed and exited. the money is real good 1000$ on a bad night.


um, what club?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Hope she did not leave already!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had no idea you used to be a stripper....


used to be?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hope she did not leave already!


She did, she said she had to eat so she could go to work...she needs some food so the trampoline will bounce.....geesh, don't you read? j/k


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had no idea you used to be a stripper....


 I was a frequent visitor Back in the day ... I know my way around a strip club.. I have not been to one since about 2 months before I met China


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> used to be?


I think I would actually go to one of his shows! With China of course!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> She did, she said she had to eat so she could go to work...she needs some food so the trampoline will bounce.....geesh, don't you read? j/k


It all happened so fast and I was really high. Would you do a bird show with strippers Sunny?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I cant shake my Money maker ...


China Own's It


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It all happened so fast and I was really high. Would you do a bird show with strippers Sunny?


Um, NO.

I will however gladly lend Ozzie to LadyLuck for one of her shows!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Strippers and birdshit .. I'll pass on that show ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Um, NO.
> 
> I will however gladly lend Ozzie to LadyLuck for one of her shows!


I would go to that show . . . .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I cant shake my Money maker ...
> 
> 
> China Own's It


Sh!t, I bet if your booty could make a grand a night she would be booking your shows.....atleast I would be.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Strippers and birdshit .. I'll pass on that show ..


Don't knock it til you tried it! 
NG we may be on to something here, a nakiid girl with a Parrot, sounds like a money maker to me! If she stops dancing Oz will attack her and make her dance more, I have seen him do this.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sh!t, I bet if your booty could make a grand a night she would be booking your shows.....atleast I would be.



I can do that without taking off my clothes . Just reading a tape and putting wood together with nails ... And I dont Need a pimp to help me ''Manage " pole time , or lap dances ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I can do that without taking off my clothes . Just reading a tape and putting wood together with nails ... And I dont Need a pimp to help me ''Manage " pole time , or lap dances ..


*I'll be your pimp vette....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

In all seriousness, that is some good money she is talking about. I don't know any other legal job that allows you to make that kind of money in a night. I bet they don't pay taxes on it either.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello all, it's time to fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'll be your pimp vette....*



Ok great , unload the truck , set up the horses , run out 3 or 4 cords , plug in the compressor Get me the prints and lets go to work .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hello all, it's time to fire it up.


Hi Chiceh! I have been doing that all day! Now, I need to get up and answer that damn door for dinner!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*there are lots of hidden cost for a stripper. if she is bringing home a grand a night, she is spending most of her time in the vip room doing the special lap dances...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> In all seriousness, that is some good money she is talking about. I don't know any other legal job that allows you to make that kind of money in a night. I bet they don't pay taxes on it either.


I can make that waiting tables at some places. Money is everywhere you just have o know where to look. 

Coat check at political parties in DC. Hell I can make more that that doing an easy catering job.

Or you could just grow a lot of weed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> In all seriousness, that is some good money she is talking about. I don't know any other legal job that allows you to make that kind of money in a night. I bet they don't pay taxes on it either.



In this economy .. I bet there is MORE going on then just dancing on a pole .. Look up Scores in NYC ( the feds just closed it ) .. Top shelf girls , they were making that much too ,, GUESS HOW


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there are lots of hidden cost for a stripper. if she is bringing home a grand a night, she is spending most of her time in the vip room doing the special lap dances...*


Ever eat a box of nerds out of a strippers butt hole?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I see now....sometimes it takes me little longer than the average.....wow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

and Every other stripper says "" Im doing it for school Money "' Yea ok .. There are student loans for that .. 

Chris Rock said it best 

" If your a dad and your daughter is on a stripper pole .. You fucked up somewhere "

Let one of my daughters try that .. There will be 1 less at our dinner table


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

It was never an option for us girls in my house. In Maryland there were quite a few gentlemens clubs. I had friends that danced at them, they never told me there was more than dancing, but, it makes sense. I used to go and watch them dance and it was always pretty tasteful. Rick and I used to enjoy going to Memories....very pretty girls.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok see ya guys I'm off to work, no poles and free beer for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Im going to a new church on Sunday


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

here come the judges.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> and Every other stripper says "" Im doing it for school Money "' Yea ok .. There are student loans for that ..
> 
> Chris Rock said it best
> 
> ...





so whose daughter were you throwing your dollars to?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Who Is judging who ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I am off too, dinner will be here any minute and I still haven't found Rick. 
Talk with you all later...

Vette a new church? What is wrong with the old one? I hate starting new congregations, they always seem to flock all over you until you tell them they are the one. I was baptized, married, and buried my sister and my mother all by the same Pastor. I could never change my church, now I do visit other churches, but I am not a member of any of them. Just mine at home in Maryland.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so whose daughter were you throwing your dollars to?



I dont know ,, But They Fucked up..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Im Catholic , China is Not ,,, I wanna get married in a church ,, Our towns church.. So Im checking it out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont know ,, But They Fucked up..


you don't know, or you don't care? 


"but they fucked up" .............. that, my friend, is a fine example of "judging". duh.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't know, or you don't care?
> 
> 
> "but they fucked up" .............. that, my friend, is a fine example of "judging". duh.



Chris Rock said it , i just repeated it .. Take a look and listen .. 

My only job in life is to keep my daughter off the pole ..............

He said ,you know they dont grade fathers , But ,,If your daughter is a stripper YOU FUCKED UP .. watch it its cued 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4aWbGE3emM


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Chris Rock said it , i just repeated it .. Take a look and listen ..
> 
> My only job in life is to keep my daughter off the pole ..............
> 
> ...


yeah, i got it the first time. 

so you don't really feel this way?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

im more inclined to look down on the guys in there throwing money away for a useless hard-on. its one thing to shake your ass for a buck, its a whole other to pay a buck to see an ass shake.

i like my old sig - you think what people say on the internet is true? i bet you think strippers really like you too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im more inclined to look down on the guys in there throwing money away for a useless hard-on. its one thing to shake your ass for a buck, its a whole other to pay a buck to see an ass shake.
> 
> i like my old sig - you think what people say on the internet is true? i bet you think strippers really like you too!


if i was a racked out female, i'd do it. hell even if i was fat and ugly. and i'd laugh my ass off, ....... all the way to the bank.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if i was a racked out female, i'd do it. hell even if i was fat and ugly. and i'd laugh my ass off, ....... all the way to the bank.


How would you feel if your daughter was doing it ? 




I know you only have a son , but try to imagine it .. what would you do ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How would you feel if your daughter was doing it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


support her in her decision. she is an adult. i certainly am not going to disown her.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> support her in her decision. she is an adult. i certainly am not going to disown her.



Well I feel if you raise a child correctly and teach them morals and values and they dont have a drug habit and they have an education then ther is no reason to work in that industry.. Not that its a bad thing ,, Just NOT MY DAUGHTERS .. Thats how I feel.. My son can be a Manwhore I could care less. but my girls .. No way .. I'll teach them better or die trying ,, 

On another subject .. Have you ever seen this place ? .. let me ask you ..If you have a med card in Cali .. Can you shop at ANY wellness center ? or do you have to stay in your county ? 

This place looks sweet 

http://www.purelifealternative.com/menu.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I feel if you raise a child correctly and teach them morals and values and they dont have a drug habit and they have an education then ther is no reason to work in that industry.. Not that its a bad thing ,, Just NOT MY DAUGHTERS .. Thats how I feel.. My son can be a Manwhore I could care less. but my girls .. No way .. I'll teach them better or die trying ,,
> 
> On another subject .. Have you ever seen this place ? .. let me ask you ..If you have a med card in Cali .. Can you shop at ANY wellness center ? or do you have to stay in your county ?
> 
> ...


that's pretty much the "typical" club. 

i have a state card. i would assume it would be good state wide. though each club has it's own rules.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Evening Chiceh.........*



korvette1977 said:


> I hear them outside .. It sounds like they are having fun..
> 
> pepper steak combo and wonton soup and 2 sides of beef on a stick


*You pay now....................................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Im getting a cali med card ..






Yea right ,,I wish ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

The strains that place has would keep me happy for years


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd - can you buy seeds at clubs or just clones?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The strains that place has would keep me happy for years


all the hash's and kief's make my mouth water. if only there werent so many other reasons for me to NOT move to cali.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> She did, she said she had to eat so she could go to work...she needs some food so the trampoline will bounce.....geesh, don't you read? j/k


Damn missed a stripper Are the adds more suitable yet?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*if you have a california MM card, can you take your medicine across state lines...like when you go on vacation..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you take the items you need to use your medicine too? (bong, pipe, whatever)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

yes, i can buy seeds and clones.

no you cannot take it across state lines.

depends on where i'm going on my vacation. if i stay in cali i can take it.



some counties have different limits than others. some counties only allow 8 ounces of dried meds. mine allows 3 pounds. if i leave my county to get my 3 pounds i may get in trouble driving thru a county with a lower limit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

What crazy laws, it's medicine, but you can't use it just anywhere. It's like saying you can't take your Zoloft across state lines.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

You can take clones across state lines, providing you have a grow room in your butt.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You can take clones across state lines, providing you have a grow room in your butt.


*those light would be hot up there...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

And when the fans kick on, noone in the car is gonna be happy.


tipsgnob said:


> *those light would be hot up there...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*evening stoney darling....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Evening tipsy.What's up?


tipsgnob said:


> *evening stoney darling....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Evening tipsy.What's up?


* I cut my hand...it made me sad..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwww.....if I rub my boob on it, will it make you feel better?


tipsgnob said:


> * I cut my hand...it made me sad..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

*pulls out fresh razor blades and starts slashing wildly about his body*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awwww.....if I rub my boob on it, will it make you feel better?


*the stitches will poke your boob...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 23, 2009)

Some boob on it lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, that's gonna take a lot of boobs.Let me make some phone calls!


fdd2blk said:


> *pulls out fresh razor blades and starts slashing wildly about his body*


How many stitches,you poor thing?EDIT: Oh, I see the pic now.Ouch.


tipsgnob said:


> *the stitches will poke your boob...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Ouch !!! and the clutch hand too......

How'd you do that?


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

i'd be smokin lots of bud to ease the pain...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ouch !!! and the clutch hand too......
> 
> How'd you do that?


*hell yes...I was going to ride today, but instead I played with hay baler...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

May you have a speedy recovery (I heard Stoney has magic boobs)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> May you have a speedy recovery (I heard Stoney has magic boobs)


*I think all boobs have magical powers...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, they're magically delicious!!


misshestermoffitt said:


> May you have a speedy recovery (I heard Stoney has magic boobs)


Booooooinnnnnggg!


tipsgnob said:


> *I think all boobs have magical powers...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoneys Lucky Charms.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

BEHOLD! Apple jack.Somebody grow this for me and tell me how they like it.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedism-apple-jack-feminized-new-stock-4487-p.asp


----------



## SAmisery (Jan 23, 2009)

lmao poopy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

After kids they clank together like charms...


misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoneys Lucky Charms.......


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

LMAO never heard it like that b4


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Stick around.All sorts of weird shit comes outta my mouth.


werndogg said:


> LMAO never heard it like that b4


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Stick around.All sorts of weird shit comes outta my mouth.


hahahahaha............


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

i'll have to do that, i'll pack a bowl and get ready to laugh til i hurt


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Fire it up


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Fire it up


Bombs away captain!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

So, anybody have an easy ventilation system?Wonder if they have intake and exhaust fans you can put over and under your doors?


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

hold on i'll grab the hooka, liberty bowl and a blow torch everyone inhale at once


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

werndogg said:


> hold on i'll grab the hooka, liberty bowl and a blow torch everyone inhale at once


One Two Three


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*I'm still smoking that bud that fell off one of my plants...fresh white widow...mmmmmm*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

got some colas from power plant that i've been curing for about 2 months


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm still smoking that bud that fell off one of my plants...fresh white widow...mmmmmm*


That bud looked tasty


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So, anybody have an easy ventilation system?Wonder if they have intake and exhaust fans you can put over and under your doors?


*in my flower room the attic opening is 3' x 3', so I got a plain old box fan and it fits perfectly. It sucks into the attic...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm trailer trash.


tipsgnob said:


> *in my flower room the attic opening is 3' x 3', so I got a plain old box fan and it fits perfectly. It sucks into the attic...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm trailer trash.


*ok...are you using a closet? my veg room doesn't have a vent. the doors are louvered and I keep the fan running all the time.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, using the closet.


tipsgnob said:


> *ok...are you using a closet? my veg room doesn't have a vent. the doors are louvered and I keep the fan running all the time.*


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

im using a closet too


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

[youtube]CCOQ0VU24xw[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCOQ0VU24xw


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]CCOQ0VU24xw[/youtube]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCOQ0VU24xw


Paul Stamets developed a form of that fungus that is now used by extermination companies as the most effective way to control termite and ant infestations. It's eco-friendly too. Paul Stamets is a pretty cool mycologist look up his youtube videos mushrooms are truly amazing!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, i'm very reluctant to drill holes in my walls.I might just fuck up the door, but you know how trailer doors are.Weak and thin.


werndogg said:


> im using a closet too


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*thats just creepy...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, i'm very reluctant to drill holes in my walls.I might just fuck up the door, but you know how trailer doors are.Weak and thin.


*can you keep the doors open during the day? get a good fan....*


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

check out my current set up

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149978-1st-journal-power-plant-comments.html


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

not the greatest, but i didnt drill any holes, or fuck up any doors just removed the doors, they can always go back on. just kind of a pain cus i have to un tack the mylar at the bottom half every time i need access to the inside


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

I could, but I'd have to keep my bedroom locked and the cats out.And my oldest kid lives on the computer in here on the weekends.


tipsgnob said:


> *can you keep the doors open during the day? get a good fan....*


Nice.Not a bad idea to remove the door, if I wasn't worried about kids seeing!How did you get your mylar so nice?Mine has all the little folds in it(it was a camping blanket) yours must have been on a roll.


werndogg said:


> check out my current set up
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149978-1st-journal-power-plant-comments.html


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

yup it was on a roll 4 ft by 50 ft


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I could, but I'd have to keep my bedroom locked and the cats out.And my oldest kid lives on the computer in here on the weekends.
> 
> Nice.Not a bad idea to remove the door, if I wasn't worried about kids seeing!How did you get your mylar so nice?Mine has all the little folds in it(it was a camping blanket) yours must have been on a roll.


*hate to break this to ya...your probably not hiding anything from an 11 year old girl...lol*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2009)

[youtube]-mYkXdQwylo[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hate to break this to ya...your probably not hiding anything from an 11 year old girl...lol*


 Loud fans, bright lights, funny smells. What kid would NOT check that out??!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

You'd be surprised.You can't see the lights if the door is closed, and there's a lock.My kid knows to stay out of mom's closets and stuff.


tipsgnob said:


> *hate to break this to ya...your probably not hiding anything from an 11 year old girl...lol*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You'd be surprised.You can't see the lights if the door is closed, and there's a lock.My kid knows to stay out of mom's closets and stuff.


You have to open the doors sometimes stoney! I'm sure some funny yellow light coming out of mommies room late at night will make her damn curious.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You'd be surprised.You can't see the lights if the door is closed, and there's a lock.My kid knows to stay out of mom's closets and stuff.


 *ok...I never snooped on my parents...lol*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

SHe goes to bed earlier than me so .


NewGrowth said:


> You have to open the doors sometimes stoney! I'm sure some funny yellow light coming out of mommies room late at night will make her damn curious.


That's why I lock the closet when there's a grow.No key, no entry.


tipsgnob said:


> *ok...I never snooped on my parents...lol*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

What do you think your kids will say when they find you growing stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 23, 2009)

They won't.



NewGrowth said:


> What do you think your kids will say when they find you growing stoney?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys im off work now.Do ya remember me?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you delete those personal info
posts I asked you to lady?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 24, 2009)

ya di I did sorry sweetie.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets not call me sweetie as far as that goes it is patronizing. How is the stripper biz


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 24, 2009)

I am sorry about the sweetie thing di ya'know in my work that earns more money.lol 
I saved enogh money now to pay all the loans and tuition di. R U stile in south florida.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you turn on the spell check....that post looks like Korean.
I have not been to the PB club after last april. That was a unit party. Pomp and circumstance required me to attend. You stripped under the pseudonym lady luck there also?


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 24, 2009)

That has been mi only fake name. i will stop stripping when i am done with school. sweetie. como esta ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

ladyluck said:


> That has been mi only fake name. i will stop stripping when i am done with school. sweetie. como esta ?


asi asi. But hey stop with the sweetie...just use the emoticons see. The stripping is fine with me. You need not explain. You are smoken' hot and should be a guzillionaire.
The Spanish is not going to be understood here. I am so, so.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 24, 2009)

Muy bien!  sweetie i need my beauty sleep dancing is hard work. i just told these guys
i would be bask. It's nice to have friends:hugs: manana.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Lady luck that sweetie thing........
Oh well just keep it up I am sure to adapt. You get that sleep..The show must go on!you are on my friends list so Pm me about the other things.....JD still at the PB?con dios.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

Good Morning Rollitup. Wake n Bake.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I am toasted this is my day of irresponsibility


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am toasted this is my day of irresponsibility



That's not irresponsibility at all, it's called living life and enjoying your day off. I am doing that as well. Fire it up.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't get fully baked but 1 day a week.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish I could smoke all day long everyday, but I can't during the week work hours, just the evenings. I do try to make up for it on the weekends though, when I can smoke all day long, lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I smoke for a pain problem so i need to be somwhat buzzed always. It almost takes the fun outta it. Somtimes it is an inconvience.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I smoke for a pain problem so i need to be somwhat buzzed always. It almost takes the fun outta it. Somtimes it is an inconvience.



I am glad to hear weed helps the pain for you. Try a cross with more sativa to liven things up a bit once in a while, lol. Weed makes me feel what I consider to be normal.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a lot of sativa in the mix. I do not actualy like indica..makes me drunkish. The sativa can be intense and trippy though.


----------



## flatrider (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have a lot of sativa in the mix. I do not actualy like indica..makes me drunkish. The sativa can be intense and trippy though.


I have always wanted to look at a naked women on a pure sativa


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

I prefer to smoke and grow sativas and sativa dominant strains too. This durban sure kick starts my day off.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

flatrider said:


> I have always wanted to look at a naked women on a pure sativa


 The sativa is the bomb. I have been () that close to tripping balls on it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I have never grown durban...I will put that on my to-do list.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have never grown durban...I will put that on my to-do list.


I haven't grown it either, my buddy does. It sure is wicked, lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes i like to just get fried to a crunch and vegetate. I am living proof you cant OD on cannabis


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

Hahaha, me too, Fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good Morning Folks 


Hows it going This morning ?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Hows it going This morning ?



Heya Korv, going well here thanks, and you?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Korv, going well here thanks, and you?


Im doing it Chiceh ,, Its snowing here again.. but it will be sunny and clear later on .. todays high will be 23 ,,,,, Oh well I'll just stay inside and get baked


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im doing it Chiceh ,, Its snowing here again.. but it will be sunny and clear later on .. todays high will be 23 ,,,,, Oh well I'll just stay inside and get baked



Sounds like a good plan.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

China and my girls played ""Make -Up "" last night .. She let my girls put make-up on her.. too funny .. My girls are 7-6


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

Whooo Hooo .. Twistyman Finally Got the Activity award ... 


about Time twisty ... about time ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China and my girls played ""Make -Up "" last night .. She let my girls put make-up on her.. too funny .. My girls are 7-6


Oh ya that's fun , my daughter is 6, I have had my share of dress up, hairdresser, makeup, nails you name it. Not my thing, but hey, she loves it, lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im doing it Chiceh ,, Its snowing here again.. but it will be sunny and clear later on .. todays high will be 23 ,,,,, Oh well I'll just stay inside and get baked


 Rainy/snowey here. I am glad the curing is over lost half my stuff to mold last cycle.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning peeps! Wake n Bake!
I am having a BAD morning. I can't sit down.
I got bit in the butt last night by a Cockatoo.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

Deep fried bird with a side of rice pilaf


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning sunny. Are the big adds gone i can not tell with this monitor?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning sunny. Are the big adds gone i can not tell with this monitor?


Morning Diem! Yes, they are gone....for me anyway, lol.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

whoa... no more huge banner all up in my face...

cool.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Deep fried bird with a side of rice pilaf


I tell you what, that is pretty much what I thought was going to happen, Rick was here! He flipped the hell out!!!! I had to calm him down. It was terrible, he kicked Farfey....she is okay, but, I am a firm believer in NO violence! Rick and I had our first argument since he has been home over this. I think it scared him to see me running around screaming with a huge bird attached to my butt. But, we all know out here, this seems to happen to me a LOT! lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Very good IT guys somtimes forget we all do not have large HD wide screen machines


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I tell you what, that is pretty much what I thought was going to happen, Rick was here! He flipped the hell out!!!! I had to calm him down. It was terrible, he kicked Farfey....she is okay, but, I am a firm believer in NO violence! Rick and I had our first argument since he has been home over this. I think it scared him to see me running around screaming with a huge bird attached to my butt. But, we all know out here, this seems to happen to me a LOT! lol


 Birds like parrots bite hard,,My moms African Gray bites then cusses my dad....He talks to the bird like it is real people.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning Sunny 


Morning 'Pyro 

im kinda baked right now... and watching this b&w movie from 1968 called 'Kiru' ... itrs pretty fuckin funny... a samurai comedy movie.. and they're speaking japanese man.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Morning Sunny
> 
> 
> Morning 'Pyro
> ...


Morning to you to sir.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just went on a mission .. I woke up to a sink full of dish's ,, Im pretty anal about my kitchen ,, I want it pristine at all times.. but some people (my kids) they just dont care .. Daddy see's that mess and I have to clean it .. I cant stand a messy kitchen


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just went on a mission .. I woke up to a sink full of dish's ,, Im pretty anal about my kitchen ,, I want it pristine at all times.. but some people (my kids) they just dont care .. Daddy see's that mess and I have to clean it .. I cant stand a messy kitchen


kids never care. plus, they know that daddy will clean it...

oh yea, Mornin' 'Vette!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> kids never care. plus, they know that daddy will clean it...
> 
> oh yea, Mornin' 'Vette!



Just wait ,, when they grow up and they have their own place's Daddy is coming over and turning into PIGPEN.. I'll get even,, Wipe some boogers on the headrest of their car, throw some food under furniture , throw toys down the toilet.. Oh yea .I'll remember all those Fun things they did to Daddy ..

Good morning to you too..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just wait ,, when they grow up and they have their own place's Daddy is coming over and turning into PIGPEN.. I'll get even,, Wipe some boogers on the headrest of their car, throw some food under furniture , throw toys down the toilet.. Oh yea .I'll remember all those Fun things they did to Daddy ..
> 
> Good morning to you too..


lmao i got a good laugh at that!

i remember in school, if there was a kid i didnt like, i'd wipe a booger on them.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Good morning........wake and bake


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning Miss!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

Still baking here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Getting ready to bake, I slept too late this morning, now I feel all bleary.......blah


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Getting ready to bake, I slept too late this morning, now I feel all bleary.......blah


I was up early today, been smoking a few hours now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I didn't go to bed until almost midnight........ oversleeping is bad, my critters were PISSED, empty bowls in the morning ruins their day..


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

We modified the Wii and have lots of games now to play. Have been playing all night and this morning, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I want a Wii and a Wii fit. MY daughter works with someone who lost 5 pounds the first week of having her Wii fit.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want a Wii and a Wii fit. MY daughter works with someone who lost 5 pounds the first week of having her Wii fit.


Ya I want one too. It looks so cool. I like some of the Wii games, not all though. The Wiimote is hard to get used to and switches with each game. It takes time for an old gal like me to learn it, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never tried a Wii but I can tell you that I'm a retard at playstation.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

*wishes i still had SNES*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Stick around.All sorts of weird shit comes outta my mouth.


*But what goes in........ ???*



Stoney McFried said:


> I'm trailer trash.


*My whole bachelor apt is about the same as 3 jail cells.....*



werndogg said:


> im using a closet too


*That means you'll have to come out 1st......

sorry... you bent over and I had to kick it........
*


Chiceh said:


> Good Morning Rollitup. Wake n Bake.






korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Hows it going This morning ?


*Morning vette......................... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning peeps! Wake n Bake!
> I am having a BAD morning. I can't sit down.
> I got bit in the butt last night by a Cockatoo.


*At least it wasn't a frontal assault... that might of been pollys demise.......*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning........wake and bake





Chiceh said:


> Ya I want one too. It looks so cool. I like some of the Wii games, not all though. The Wiimote is hard to get used to and switches with each game. It takes time for an old gal like me to learn it, lol.


*I tried that when in TO last summer..they're a great workout.. lots of fun.....


I've been pinned.....

*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*That wOOt smiley makes me laugh like an idiot..(I heard that tips).....

Oh well... every village needs a good idiot.......... (That too..!!)
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

'sup Twisty?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman how are you? You seem chipper as usual.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol i play Super Mario World on my Super Nintendo DAILY! i love that old ass machine <3.. Honestly only played a Wii like 2 different occcassions and i couldnt stand it -_-. But what is really fun is o wire a Wiimote or whatever its called into your computer mouse and hook up the reciever near the screen makes playing games like COD4 so much funner.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not too much... pretty bored actually.... I've got cabin fever........ weedless cabin fever... come on next saturday.......... the wait will be worth it............*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro, WoW just saw your avatar =)) Not sure if i should laugh at the twitchy pig or cry cause thats fucking terrifying in its own way =))


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I have got that new bowflex....7 boxes(heavy) and they sent a ups girl. She hates to deliver them Now to put it together.....Tomorrow.


----------



## skiskate (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning all, Just got up and lighting up a gram cone that I rolled last night. Gonna be a great morning!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I hear that, I'm about to go nuts, I need to winter to hurry up and be over already. 

I was weedless for the last 2 days, but managed to score last night. Good stuff too, the guy made me pick, "you want sweet tooth or master kush?" I didn't know what to do, I didn't study, I don't usually get a choice. Got some of each, easy way to settle it. 





Twistyman said:


> *Not too much... pretty bored actually.... I've got cabin fever........ weedless cabin fever... come on next saturday.......... the wait will be worth it............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes this pig freakes me too....... keeps me awake


----------



## skiskate (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hear that, I'm about to go nuts, I need to winter to hurry up and be over already.
> 
> I was weedless for the last 2 days, but managed to score last night. Good stuff too, the guy made me pick, "you want sweet tooth or master kush?" I didn't know what to do, I didn't study, I don't usually get a choice. Got some of each, easy way to settle it.


Haha I had been mooching for two days and unable to find weed. Last night i found this random DRUNK girl who said they had weed. I dont think she can read right because for 40$ she gave me 11 grams. And this is some nice sticky buds.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice Lol. Random Drunk ppl are usually the best ones to buy shit from and DEFFINATLY the best to smoke with (when its theres) =))


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Another day, another day.What's up,folks?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney, here, been saving this for you 

Cold here, hibernating today, what's up with you?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney how are you?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney, here, been saving this for you
> 
> Cold here, hibernating today, what's up with you?


Hey Miss glad to see you scored


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks!Not much, tried to sleep in, but the old man is busy diddling around with the dishwasher, and the cats were on top of the frog cage attempting to get breakfast.So I figured I'd check my messages while I enjoyed my morning pepsi.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney, here, been saving this for you
> 
> Cold here, hibernating today, what's up with you?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

You're just like me, got my morning Coke right here. Coffee smells good, but don't want to drink to stuff.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, coffee is nasty.Bleh.My brain doesn't function properly until I get pepsi.


misshestermoffitt said:


> You're just like me, got my morning Coke right here. Coffee smells good, but don't want to drink to stuff.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im not a big coffee person myself.. But i just made some home ground Hazelnut x French Vanilla blend thats fucking AMAZING.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney i just signed the Petition <3 Lol is there any way to view the list of others that have signed it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I do like to smell the coffee beans at the grocery store. I could use it for potpourri.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*morning you bunch of damn stoners....*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

i hate the way regular coffee and regular coffee beans smell i unno why. But the smell of this Hazelnut stuff i got for x-mas is orgasmic  If i were a bean i would grind myself all up in it! Lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

morning Tips , how's the hand?


----------



## skiskate (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I love the smell of coffee, the beans or even just a cup of it. Nothing better than a morning coffee and a bowl.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Not unless you're the one who made it, I don't believe.Thanks for signing.


Cr33p4 said:


> Stoney i just signed the Petition <3 Lol is there any way to view the list of others that have signed it?


Tipsy!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *morning you bunch of damn stoners....*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Speakin of ima go get up on that bowl right about now before my kid wakes up -_-


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2009)

grand daddy purple and a cup of coffee.

we have to take the kitties to the vet today. it's time for their yearly check-up. now that i have the bigger truck it won't be so bad.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

taking cats to the vet, do yours make horrible noises when they're in the car? Mine make frightening sounds.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

My dog hates the vet...feeling is mutual he refuses to see her without sedatives for everybody involved.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww.Thermometer up the butt time.


fdd2blk said:


> grand daddy purple and a cup of coffee.
> 
> we have to take the kitties to the vet today. it's time for their yearly check-up. now that i have the bigger truck it won't be so bad.
> 
> View attachment 305430


Mine do.Roooowwwwwwrrr...rooooooowwwwwwwrrr....drives ya nuts.It's pitiful.


misshestermoffitt said:


> taking cats to the vet, do yours make horrible noises when they're in the car? Mine make frightening sounds.......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> grand daddy purple and a cup of coffee.
> 
> we have to take the kitties to the vet today. it's time for their yearly check-up. now that i have the bigger truck it won't be so bad.
> 
> View attachment 305430


*nice truck dude...I can't wait to ride in it...does have a good sound system...I will bring my new neil diamond cd...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to fight to get mine into the taxi to go, then fight to get them out of the taxi when we get there. Once the vet is done, they haul ass back into the taxi all on their own.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not unless you're the one who made it, I don't believe.Thanks for signing.
> 
> Tipsy!!!


*whats up stoney baby?!?! I fell asleep last night talking to you guys....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, mine are fighters too.Who wants to go in and get a cold glass thermometer in their butt anyway?


misshestermoffitt said:


> I have to fight to get mine into the taxi to go, then fight to get them out of the taxi when we get there. Once the vet is done, they haul ass back into the taxi all on their own.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

FDD I though you HATE purple anything


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Not me  




Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, mine are fighters too.Who wants to go in and get a cold glass thermometer in their butt anyway?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

=)) ok well i was lookin for a vid with those Horrific sounds that cats make in Cars... Couldnt find a good one but this is about hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeE2E7nqe0w&NR=1

Psycho cat


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> =)) ok well i was lookin for a vid with those Horrific sounds that cats make in Cars... Couldnt find a good one but this is about hilarious
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeE2E7nqe0w&NR=1
> 
> Psycho cat


yo that cat is scary


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, mine are fighters too.Who wants to go in and get a cold glass thermometer in their butt anyway?


*oh oh oh me me me me....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I bet they were scratching that cat at the base of it's tail. Mine get all spastic when you rub them there too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, damn, I don't have a thermometer, how about this damn 400 watt mh aquarium bulb I can't use?


tipsgnob said:


> *oh oh oh me me me me....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> FDD I though you HATE purple anything


yeah i do. but i keep a jar of it in my closet.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hear that, I'm about to go nuts, I need to winter to hurry up and be over already.
> 
> I was weedless for the last 2 days, but managed to score last night. Good stuff too, the guy made me pick, "you want sweet tooth or master kush?" I didn't know what to do, I didn't study, I don't usually get a choice. Got some of each, easy way to settle it.



*And she scores.....




*


tipsgnob said:


> *morning you bunch of damn stoners....*


*Morning tips.... sorry about the hand..thats a bad spot... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> taking cats to the vet, do yours make horrible noises when they're in the car? Mine make frightening sounds.......


*I sometime leave my door open when I go check mail so the cat can explore a bit.. he got to the lower floor and was lost... made a noise like he was being skinned... people started to look out their doors at me like I was killing it.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, damn, I don't have a thermometer, how about this damn 400 watt mh aquarium bulb I can't use?


*ouch....quit.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww.I'll kiss it and make it better.kiss-ass


tipsgnob said:


> *ouch....quit.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awww.I'll kiss it and make it better.kiss-ass


*ornery....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Moi? No, not at all!


tipsgnob said:


> *ornery....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2009)

stoney's in the rut.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ornery....*


*Rash.......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Watch out,I'm losing my velvet and I have to rub up on trees.You seem to have some nice ones in your yard.....


fdd2blk said:


> stoney's in the rut.





Twistyman said:


> *Rash.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*no matter what bad things any of you guys have to do today, I got you beat....*
*today is my 78 year old mothers birthday. my 85 year old aunt is having a party for her and I have to take her to the party.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Will there be strippers?


tipsgnob said:


> *no matter what bad things any of you guys have to do today, I got you beat....*
> *today is my 78 year old mothers birthday. my 85 year old aunt is having a party for her and I have to take her to the party.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Will there be strippers?


*I wish...my cousin from cameron park ca. will be there and I have not seen him for 20 years. he is prolly gay...california..you know.*
*doesn't that sound like one those gay california places...cameron park...I thinks thats the #1 gay guy name, cameron...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no matter what bad things any of you guys have to do today, I got you beat....*
> *today is my 78 year old mothers birthday. my 85 year old aunt is having a party for her and I have to take her to the party.*


*God bless her... my we all make it that far.......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Will there be strippers?


*More dangly bits then you can shake a set of dentures at..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey....aren't there a lot of folks from Cali on this site?Let's ask them!


tipsgnob said:


> *I wish...my cousin from cameron park ca. will be there and I have not seen him for 20 years. he is prolly gay...california..you know.*
> *doesn't that sound like one those gay california places...cameron park...I thinks thats the #1 gay guy name, cameron...*


Quick, teabag Grandma!


Twistyman said:


> *God bless her... my we all make it that far.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *More dangly bits then you can shake a set of dentures at..... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2009)

my buddies name is cameron. lol


i'm back from the vet. kitties are good for another year. my kitty weighed in at 11 pounds, my wifes kitty is 15 pounds. very healthy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive got a twelve pounder.But he keeps growing since I neutered him.I'm so happy, though, he still has sex.My mom's cat went into heat(she's still staying here)and he helped her out.I was so worried I took that from him.


fdd2blk said:


> my buddies name is cameron. lol
> 
> 
> i'm back from the vet. kitties are good for another year. my kitty weighed in at 11 pounds, my wifes kitty is 15 pounds. very healthy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I got my homeowners insurance bill and my flood insurance bill both in the mail today......and it's not even my birthday......


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I got my homeowners insurance bill and my flood insurance bill both in the mail today......and it's not even my birthday......


Wow, I am surprised you can get flood insurance. You can't even buy that here in Ontario Canada. You can buy sewer back up coverage but that is about it for water coverages.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I am forced to buy flood insuance because there is an ankle deep creek behind my house. The highest it's ever been is halfway across my back yard, and that was only once and caused by the city neglecting the storm drains. 

It's like taking 500 dollars a year and flushing it down the toilet, yay.........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I live on a mountain. If i get flood insurance we will be needing an ark!


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats pretty gay... I live in an apt., this place sucks BALLS though. But i guess the not having to pay for tons of shit is worth it. No electricity bills :"> keep them watts high!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my buddies name is cameron. lol
> 
> 
> i'm back from the vet. kitties are good for another year. my kitty weighed in at 11 pounds, my wifes kitty is 15 pounds. very healthy.


*I don't care what they say about you, you're all right....  JK 
Anyone who looks after their beasts is all right in my books.. 
* 


Chiceh said:


> Wow, I am surprised you can get flood insurance. You can't even buy that here in Ontario Canada. You can buy sewer back up coverage but that is about it for water coverages.


*Talk about the lesser of two evils.... Flood please....... *



diemdepyro said:


> I live on a mountain. If i get flood insurance we will be needing an ark!


*"Noah this is jesus.. I want you to build an ark".................................
Noah: Yeah right...whats an ark...?".............................................
Jesus: "I'm going to flood the earth, you need an ark".......................
Noah: " Yeah right ".....................................................................
Jesus: "Make it a 100 cubits by 30 cubits".......................................
Noah: "Right, what a cubit..?"........................................................
Jesus: "I want you to gather two of each animal"............................
Noah: "Yeah right........ Who is this and wheres the cameras...........?"
Neighbor: "Hey Noah...get that out of my driveway.I'm late for work"................

*Bill Cosby......... 

*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I am forced to buy flood insuance because there is an ankle deep creek behind my house. The highest it's ever been is halfway across my back yard, and that was only once and caused by the city neglecting the storm drains.
> 
> It's like taking 500 dollars a year and flushing it down the toilet, yay.........



I am still surprised that an insurance company would cover it. Not here at all. Flood is excluded on every policy I have ever seen (I am in the business, lol). They just don't pay and you are out of luck when it happens, plain and simple.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not do apartments I am too loud.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

So am i... But we live in the ghetto noone around hear gives a fuck. the way everyone looks at it is. I wont report them for being loud so they dont report me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

That makes good sense...I only like the noise I make.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

My own and other ppls noise has really never bothered me as long as i dont have shit fallin off my walls im good... But as patient as i am with other ppl theres still one person that can drive me over the edge when it comes to to much noise... That would be my 6 month old son  omg  Love him to death though )


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*In my apt block noise is OK .....we all make noise .. the guy downstairs played electric guitar... mostly Metalica.. but not all the time...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you plat the drums in the apt?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Do you plat the drums in the apt?


*No... but I am planning on getting some Roland electric when $$$ allow....... My guitar guy has moved to the US after his wife booted him out so the kit is there........ BUMMER.... haven't played in months...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

How are these drums?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey.....!! My drums...ya weed....!!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

nice drums!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*whew....I need to get stoned....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whew....I need to get stoned....*


That is the last thing I remember clearly


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

we rolled a nice 12.8 gram blunt for breakfast a couple hours ago <3


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You got some catching up to do.





Cr33p4 said:


> we rolled a nice 12.8 gram blunt for breakfast a couple hours ago <3


Pretty big blunt how many people?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

live with 4 other pot heads so including me 5


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*are blunts made out of cigars?*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol yea, just get a cigar cut it open drop out all the tabacoo and replace it with bud Lol... the size of blunt that we rolled this mornin though took 3 blunts


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm starting a band.....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm starting a band.....*


*no your not....*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Id pay to come see your Emo-Emote-Band play... as long as you supply the bud :-"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm starting a band.....
> 
> *


The band going to have a name? Not a boy band? N 'sync with Sipowitz lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> Lol yea, just get a cigar cut it open drop out all the tabacoo and replace it with bud Lol... the size of blunt that we rolled this mornin though took 3 blunts


 *cigars are nasty...why would anyone do that?*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quick question does the vbExperience have anything what so ever to do with restrictions or anything on the site? What the point of gettin points =))


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

i love Cigars... and it doesnt taste like a cigar once its packed with weed =)). Get a good "White Owl" brand Watermelon cigar and Mmmmm tastes so good. They make Blunt Wraps now to though so you could just get a Blunt wrap that has no tabacoo in it just a flavored cigar paper and roll it up


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no your not....*


*OK........... But...but...kiss-ass*



diemdepyro said:


> The band going to have a name? Not a boy band? N 'sync with Sipowitz lol


*Yeah Fat bat and the twistys....*


Cr33p4 said:


> Quick question does the vbExperience have anything what so ever to do with restrictions or anything on the site? What the point of gettin points =))


*Good God man what are you flapping your gums about..... hey diemdepyro..he sounds like you... you brothers.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I am still surprised that an insurance company would cover it. Not here at all. Flood is excluded on every policy I have ever seen (I am in the business, lol). They just don't pay and you are out of luck when it happens, plain and simple.


Chiceh I wish you were here in the states! I need you to look at my insurance!! I have flood insurance, like Miss. I am forced to have flood insurance because I live on the water. They make the insurance so impossible to understand down here, and, it is very expensive. I had to jump through hoops to get flood insurance. They tell you, you MUST have it and then in the second breath they say 'It is very hard to find, good luck'. I wish they would do away with flood insurance down here. 

Miss I got both my insurance bills this week too. For me, it is the worst 2500. I have to spend...Between taxes and insurance, it is like another mortgage payment...Canada is looking better and better to me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Chiceh I wish you were here in the states! I need you to look at my insurance!! I have flood insurance, like Miss. I am forced to have flood insurance because I live on the water. They make the insurance so impossible to understand down here, and, it is very expensive. I had to jump through hoops to get flood insurance. They tell you, you MUST have it and then in the second breath they say 'It is very hard to find, good luck'. I wish they would do away with flood insurance down here.
> 
> Miss I got both my insurance bills this week too. For me, it is the worst 2500. I have to spend...Between taxes and insurance, it is like another mortgage payment...Canada is looking better and better to me.


*in my state the only flood ins. you can get is government funded type...regular ins companies don't offer it.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Chiceh I wish you were here in the states! I need you to look at my insurance!! I have flood insurance, like Miss. I am forced to have flood insurance because I live on the water. They make the insurance so impossible to understand down here, and, it is very expensive. I had to jump through hoops to get flood insurance. They tell you, you MUST have it and then in the second breath they say 'It is very hard to find, good luck'. I wish they would do away with flood insurance down here.
> 
> Miss I got both my insurance bills this week too. For me, it is the worst 2500. I have to spend...Between taxes and insurance, it is like another mortgage payment...Canada is looking better and better to me.


*Evening Sunny..... Don't forget the got my ass blown away insurance..............

Sorry.. heiney... Hold on... theres a soldier at the door.....

Wasn't me... really... OH GOD help.......

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *in my state the only flood ins. you can get is government funded type...regular ins companies don't offer it.*


hey Tips. Hows it going? It is the same here, we can get it through different companies but the companies are actually getting it through the govt. I think it is FEMA? I don't know, but, I do know the bill is friggin expensive....makes me want to.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> i love Cigars... and it doesnt taste like a cigar once its packed with weed =)). Get a good "White Owl" brand Watermelon cigar and Mmmmm tastes so good. They make Blunt Wraps now to though so you could just get a Blunt wrap that has no tabacoo in it just a flavored cigar paper and roll it up


*I hate cigars...I have a splitting headache right because earlier today I was at a party where someone was smoking a cigar in the house.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening Sunny..... Don't forget the got my ass blown away insurance..............
> 
> Sorry.. heiney... Hold on... theres a soldier at the door.....
> 
> ...


Hey Twisty!!!
It is funny you brought up the ass insurance, Rick and I were just sitting here talking about that! You read our minds.......................................

Hows the grow going?? Next weekend the date?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> hey Tips. Hows it going? It is the same here, we can get it through different companies but the companies are actually getting it through the govt. I think it is FEMA? I don't know, but, I do know the bill is friggin expensive....makes me want to.....


*when they first started it the ins companies had to follow state guidelines on what they charged people, but they changed the law and they are allowed to use insurance industry pricing guidelines now....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Twisty!!!
> It is funny you brought up the ass insurance, Rick and I were just sitting here talking about that! You read our minds.......................................
> 
> Hows the grow going?? Next weekend the date?


*Grows going well.. 3 weeks in flower this Monday... the little buds are a bit tacky already....... 36 & 39" tall.. I send cash for HPS next week......
then they should really take off....
What about next weekend.. you mean the lights or when I get smoke...sigh..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Tips was it you that said you had all the PBS stations..?
at 6:30 that Victor Borge special is on... thats some seriously funny stuff.....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when they first started it the ins companies had to follow state guidelines on what they charged people, but they changed the law and they are allowed to use insurance industry pricing guidelines now....*


That would explain why it is so expensive! Damned if you do and damned if you don't. The story of my life, lol!



Twistyman said:


> *Grows going well.. 3 weeks in flower this Monday... the little buds are a bit tacky already....... 36 & 39" tall.. I send cash for HPS next week......
> then they should really take off....
> What about next weekend.. you mean the lights or when I get smoke...sigh..
> *


I must of misread. I thought your grow was going to be done next weekend, but, getting the lights is just as good! You will love your hps! It will yield you many more buds!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Tips was it you that said you had all the PBS stations..?*
> *at 6:30 that Victor Borge special is on... thats some seriously funny stuff.....*


*I remember when he used to be on the johnny carson show...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That would explain why it is so expensive! Damned if you do and damned if you don't. The story of my life, lol!
> 
> 
> I must of misread. I thought your grow was going to be done next weekend, but, getting the lights is just as good! You will love your hps! It will yield you many more buds!


*The T5's and 12's are working better than I thought they would, but the HPS will make them a little more dense.... Someone bought some 1000w'ers and asked if I wanted them...I tried to pay but no go..so I'll pay shipping.... there are some seriously decent people around here....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Get some sunglasses with the 1000 watters. Where is the burned out emoticon?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Get some sunglasses with the 1000 watters. Where is the burned out emoticon?


*I'm getting 430w'ers... I'd burn the place down if I used 1000's........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm getting 430w'ers... I'd burn the place down if I used 1000's........*


Can I put three thousand watters with series ballasts in the cage under the angry monkey with hiv?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Can I put three thousand watters with series ballasts in the cage under the angry monkey with hiv?


*So thats how those damn monkeys got that red ass...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*jesus christ.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus christ.....*


Is that a question or an answer?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So thats how those damn monkeys got that red ass...........*


*jesus christ....??? Thats what it was I thought it was neut burn*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Where is Ladyluck?? I wanted to talk more about stripping....I need some pointers for tonight.....Oh Ladyluck come out, come out wherever you are.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Where is Ladyluck?? I wanted to talk more about stripping....I need some pointers for tonight.....Oh Ladyluck come out, come out wherever you are.


*she is probably spaming some other forum...trying to round up some net business*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

hooker? craigslist.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *she is probably spaming some other forum...trying to round up some net business*


You think she is a spammer? I don't know, spammers usually come right out with it, you know 'click the link'. She seemed like she just wanted some friends, and I need to know how to tastefully take off my clothes....Maybe she will be back.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus christ.....*


*You called.........*



Sunnysideup said:


> Where is Ladyluck?? I wanted to talk more about stripping....I need some pointers for tonight.....Oh Ladyluck come out, come out wherever you are.


*I like the thong right up there..I've no frontal camel toe, but Oh boy.. the one in the back is huge...... 
*sorry for those who are eating........
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> hooker? craigslist.


There are hookers on Craigslist? No, say it isn't so!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You think she is a spammer? I don't know, spammers usually come right out with it, you know 'click the link'. She seemed like she just wanted some friends, and I need to know how to tastefully take off my clothes....Maybe she will be back.


Sunny ,set up a web cam and start a thread . I am sure there are helpful sorts here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I was hoping she'd come back today too. She was nice and she seemed to like the site. It's the weekend, maybe she's just really busy. I hope she comes back, nice to have other girls here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was hoping she'd come back today too. She was nice and she seemed to like the site. It's the weekend, maybe she's just really busy. I hope she comes back, nice to have other girls here.


Yeah!! That is what I am talking about!! More girls on RIU!! The more the merrier! 

Hi Miss! How was your day? Good, I hope.

Rick and I went to the power plant and looked at all the manatees. They looked like sea turds...big blobs just floating around. It was fun though.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sunny ,set up a web cam and start a thread . I am sure there are helpful sorts here.


Um.......NO


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was hoping she'd come back today too. She was nice and she seemed to like the site. It's the weekend, maybe she's just really busy. I hope she comes back, nice to have other girls here.


*I think she was here to promote her business venture....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Most people have their price. I might?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Matter of fact that girl selling her virginity for 2.8 million..If I was a young virgin girl....I would be a rich un-virgin.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I never saw her say anything about a business venture. If she was here for that she would have posted the link and moved on. Spammers don't usually hang around for conversation. 

I had a good day Sunny, took a nap, hubby made dinner, all is well in the Queendom. 




tipsgnob said:


> *I think she was here to promote her business venture....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah!! That is what I am talking about!! More girls on RIU!! The more the merrier!
> 
> Hi Miss! How was your day? Good, I hope.
> 
> Rick and I went to the power plant and looked at all the manatees. They looked like sea turds...big blobs just floating around. It was fun though.


*Like me at the beach... beached whale... quick water him and throw him back....*



diemdepyro said:


> Most people have their price. I might?


*My eyes... my eyes.......

wheres vette....... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Twisty you make me laugh. I love you.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I never saw her say anything about a business venture. If she was here for that she would have posted the link and moved on. Spammers don't usually hang around for conversation.
> 
> I had a good day Sunny, took a nap, hubby made dinner, all is well in the Queendom.


hmmm...I didn't notice she was hanging around...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

fire it up everyone 

this one is for my Twisty







She posted on some other threads too, she made conversation. Spammers are the hit and run type, post that link and off they go. She's got 45 posts........ I think she was on while you were at the emergency room Tips


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Alright, where are you guys getting all those cool smileys?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is one...Thank You Miss. twistyman wont miss it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

we'd tell you but then we'd have to kill you........







Twisty found them at thecanacabana.com 

You have to save the image and then I use photobucket to put them on here.


Here pyro


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty you make me laugh. I love you.





misshestermoffitt said:


> fire it up everyone
> 
> this one is for my Twisty
> 
> ...



*Damn...twisty has a harem.....

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

I belong to cannacabana. I will have to go over there and just borrow some smileys! In the meantime, this will have to do!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Twisty, upload your smilies to photobucket and then use that to put them on here, then you can slip them into the conversation where ever you want.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Miss...how the hell do you get them w/out that stupid box I have....??*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn...twisty has a harem.....
> 
> *


You really do Twisty....I have noticed all the women want you out here....You just have a way....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Oh photofucket... that works as good for me as my pic fiasco did.........
Damn this dinosaur brain...woe is me........ 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

already told you, I can read your mind






bbwwwhahahahahahahahahaha







use the one that says "img code" they give you 4 choices, too much information......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You really do Twisty....I have noticed all the women want you out here....You just have a way....


*Yeah lost and getting there quick.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*....cough cough*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *....cough cough*


......................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

twistyman you can drag and drop them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*that will make you high....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*twisty....smile*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't drag and drop them.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL this just gets better and better.......







I can't drag and drop them either.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, the old man bought a parakeet today.Little blue one, and all of the accessories to care for it.He decided against the saltwater aquarium.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can't drag and drop them.....


Hit the control button with f11Then you can.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I did that , what is step 2?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, the old man bought a parakeet today.Little blue one, and all of the accessories to care for it.He decided against the saltwater aquarium.


Your old man made the right choice! Hey, talk to the bird...he/she can be taught to talk. What did you name him/her?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> twistyman you can drag and drop them.




*From where.. I've got mine in my documents......*




tipsgnob said:


> *twisty....smile*



*Tips smile....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Diem I did the cntrl f11 thing and now I can't minimize my screen.................WaaaaaaWaaaaaa


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Hit cntrl f11 again.lol or move the cursor to the top of the screen and minamize and maximize.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

He hasn't named it yet.He's just letting it sit quietly in its new cage right now.I think the males have more color about the nose than females, right?We haven't sexed it yet.


Sunnysideup said:


> Your old man made the right choice! Hey, talk to the bird...he/she can be taught to talk. What did you name him/her?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

ROFL =)) Hit it again


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> He hasn't named it yet.He's just letting it sit quietly in its new cage right now.I think the males have more color about the nose than females, right?We haven't sexed it yet.


Yeah the males have more color around their face, I think they are prettier than the females. I love my birdies....name him something good.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I think male parakeets have that ring of color around their neck, it's called something....... I bet Sunny knows.


The male parakeet's cere is blue and the female&#8217;s is tan or light yellow. The "cere" is the area located at the base of the beak, just below the forehead or crown area. It is where the two nostril type openings (nares) are also located. There are a few exceptions, but for the most part this coloration is fairly accurate. In young parakeets, under 3 months, it is pale pink to tanish but changes after sexual maturity


ok not it's neck, but close.......lol


Can we get a pic of the new birdie? Can we help name it? whine, whine, whine......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*ttfn>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hit cntrl f11 again.lol or move the cursor to the top of the screen and minamize and maximize.





Cr33p4 said:


> ROFL =)) Hit it again


Thank you both! I would of eventually figured it out, I think....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think male parakeets have that ring of color around their neck, it's called something....... I bet Sunny knows.


Nope I don't. I have never owned a parakeet. I am into the hook bills....and you would think that after all they do to me I would be done, but, nooooo I love the punishment. My new Cockatoo, Farfey, bit me real good in the ass last night. I can't even sit on that cheek.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Ouch Sunny, geez, those birds should be nicer to someone who loves them so much. 

I still can't work the F11 thing, I think it's just to indepth for me........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ouch Sunny, geez, those birds should be nicer to someone who loves them so much.
> 
> I still can't work the F11 thing, I think it's just to indepth for me........


Me either! Ah, screw it....lets just get stoned.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds good, fire it up........


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol great alternative


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thank you both! I would of eventually figured it out, I think....


I could tell you what to do but I forgot myself..rotflmao


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

My niece just called me and told me that she is doing an overnight with the girls scouts. She said they are locking them in the mall at 11 pm tonight and won't let them out until 6am. They never did shit like that when I was kid...hell, I would do that now!

I am firing it up Miss...I gotta go outside though, I'll be back.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll tell him to.


Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah the males have more color around their face, I think they are prettier than the females. I love my birdies....name him something good.


Wow, you're pretty knowledgable there, miss!Here's my blurry pics.You'll notice the crayon marks on my wall behind the cage.My walls are all white, and it drives me nuts, so I had the kids color all over them.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I think male parakeets have that ring of color around their neck, it's called something....... I bet Sunny knows.
> 
> 
> The male parakeet's cere is blue and the females is tan or light yellow. The "cere" is the area located at the base of the beak, just below the forehead or crown area. It is where the two nostril type openings (nares) are also located. There are a few exceptions, but for the most part this coloration is fairly accurate. In young parakeets, under 3 months, it is pale pink to tanish but changes after sexual maturity
> ...


Later, dear!


tipsgnob said:


> *ttfn>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

my mom used to have like 6 of them birds... they got on my nerves alot


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Isn't he pretty. Thanks Stoney, but that was a copy and paste job.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

He or she seems sweet.


Cr33p4 said:


> my mom used to have like 6 of them birds... they got on my nerves alot


Copy and paste?I had my cam sitting right here,so I just ran and took the pics as I was posting a reply, loaded them on my computer, and put them as attachments.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Isn't he pretty. Thanks Stoney, but that was a copy and paste job.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

No, what I said about telling the difference between boy and girls was a copy and paste job, I didn't know all that.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Experts have to sex budgies?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Stoney my mom grew up with Parakeets and she used to tell me the funniest stories about them...They have personalities and a half! Her one used to cuss a lot. She said when they were having their house blessed by a priest the bird was screaming, "Jesus Christ....Goddammit" She said her mother was horrified, lol...I am sure you will enjoy him.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Ohhhh!Duh.


misshestermoffitt said:


> No, what I said about telling the difference between boy and girls was a copy and paste job, I didn't know all that.


Somebody has to.If I were to take a guess, I'd say it's a girl because there's not much color on the beak.


diemdepyro said:


> Experts have to sex budgies?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Fix your screen yet cause i need some help here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a friend that had a cocktiel and it used to try to masterbate on her hand. Funny stuff that was.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Fix your screen yet cause i need some help here


Now, I know better than that! You know more than most of us out here!

But, yes....screen is fixed!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I had a friend that had a cocktiel and it used to try to masterbate on her hand. Funny stuff that was.


Cause it doesn't have its own hands. Isn't God cruel?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

The doctor is in


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh hell, Ozzie is ALWAYS trying to get off on my arm! He holds on tight and wiggles his tail....gross.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a cat that humped me once.I was a teenager,I was lying on my side on my bed, and the cat was lying on me,with his legs draped over my stomach and back.I had a rip in my nightgown and it feel open, so he was straddling my bare skin.I was petting him, and he started purring really loud and kinda kicking his feet.I then noticed moisture on my side.I was like, "The cat just came on me!"And my mother laughed and laughed.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I had a friend that had a cocktiel and it used to try to masterbate on her hand. Funny stuff that was.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh hell, Ozzie is ALWAYS trying to get off on my arm! * He holds on tight and wiggles his tail*....gross.


i would too.... lol

wats goin on Sunny!?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one cat that gets his creep on. If you touch any part of him he meows really loud. You can't push him over either, he's like concrete when he's creepy. He's been fixed for like 11 years now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i would too.... lol
> 
> wats goin on Sunny!?


Not much, just hanging with you folks tonight!
Ahhh, LOVE the avy!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Fidels brother Raul


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Once, I had this long haired cat, and I was absently watching tv and petting him.I wasn't paying much attention, he went from his side to his back.As I'm petting him, I feel a knot in his fur, so I try to wiggle it to see how bad it is, still watching the tv.You know how long haired cats get mats in their fur sometimes?So I'm messing with it, and I'm thinking, "Damn, that's in there pretty tight, I'm gonna have to be careful when I cut that out."And I look to see where the knot is...and here's the cat, laying on his back, legs spread, happy expression on his face...and the thing I was wiggling was his nutsack.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Not much, just hanging with you folks tonight!
> Ahhh, LOVE the avy!!


oh you like it? you can thank my parents, and photoshop for that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

This cat in the pic is Fred. If you let him sleep with you, I can guarantee you that he will suck on your nipples....He has gotten me several times!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> oh you like it? you can thank my parents, and photoshop for that.


I do like it! Keep it and tell your parents I said Thank You!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG Stoney.............. ........funny stuff here. 

My little dog air humps once in a while, he always gets this embarrassed look on his face when he does it.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

sunnysideup said:


> this cat in the pic is fred. If you let him sleep with you, i can guarantee you that he will suck on your nipples....he has gotten me several times!



lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

I think we all have some crazy ass pets! Gotta love em.
I am going outside to smoke one....I know, I said this an hour ago, I really am going now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I was at the bottom of the page.I quoted myself.


Stoney McFried said:


> Once, I had this long haired cat, and I was absently watching tv and petting him.I wasn't paying much attention, he went from his side to his back.As I'm petting him, I feel a knot in his fur, so I try to wiggle it to see how bad it is, still watching the tv.You know how long haired cats get mats in their fur sometimes?So I'm messing with it, and I'm thinking, "Damn, that's in there pretty tight, I'm gonna have to be careful when I cut that out."And I look to see where the knot is...and here's the cat, laying on his back, legs spread, happy expression on his face...and the thing I was wiggling was his nutsack.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Shit, just noticed a kid in the pic......


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Once, I had this long haired cat, and I was absently watching tv and petting him.I wasn't paying much attention, he went from his side to his back.As I'm petting him, I feel a knot in his fur, so I try to wiggle it to see how bad it is, still watching the tv.You know how long haired cats get mats in their fur sometimes?So I'm messing with it, and I'm thinking, "Damn, that's in there pretty tight, I'm gonna have to be careful when I cut that out."And I look to see where the knot is...and here's the cat, laying on his back, legs spread, happy expression on his face...and the thing I was wiggling was his nutsack.


im dying laughin over here!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I figured someone might enjoy that one!


fukdapolice said:


> im dying laughin over here!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

You guys see my son in the pic? For me, it made me cry....That pic was 4yrs ago. Such an innocence on his face.

This is what I found out he has now...



Diem if you don't mind please delete his enlarged pic, I had no idea he was in that pic.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I never saw any pics.....


Sunnysideup said:


> You guys see my son in the pic? For me, it made me cry....That pic was 4yrs ago. Such an innocence on his face.
> 
> This is what I found out he has now...
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Why do kids feel the need to tattoo up their bodies like that? My daughers friend got big tattoos in his back too. I can see getting smaller ones. 

At least my daughers allergies prevent piercing and tattooing both.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You guys see my son in the pic? For me, it made me cry....That pic was 4yrs ago. Such an innocence on his face.
> 
> This is what I found out he has now...
> 
> ...


wow.. thats a big tat... its nice tho. and its better than gettin his name tat'd on the side of his neck lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never found anything I wanted to wear for the rest of my life.That, and I don't really like to cause myself pain.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

It is on the other page. I am sure it doesn't matter, it just made me sad to see him. It is amazing what 4yrs can do. I wish I could of preserved his innocence, but, I didn't.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You guys see my son in the pic? For me, it made me cry....That pic was 4yrs ago. Such an innocence on his face.
> 
> This is what I found out he has now...
> 
> ...


I deleted a Pic was it the correct one?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> wow.. thats a big tat... its nice tho. and its better than gettin his name tat'd on the side of his neck lol


His name is above the prayer. He tatted up his whole back. Makes me sick.

Thanks Diem, it is appreciated.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

They grow up and go off and get giant tattoos, it's the way of life. My son is a piercer......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> They grow up and go off and get giant tattoos, it's the way of life. My son is a piercer......


That is better than the pierce-ees (spelling.)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to get my tongue pierced. After I did my belly I swore off piercing...that shit hurt.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I meant he gets things pierced. So does his girlfriend, one of these days their going to get stuck togehter.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

OW! I had a guy show me his jacob's ladder once.He wanted to show me how it worked, but it scared me.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I meant he gets things pierced. So does his girlfriend, one of these days their going to get stuck togehter.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OW! I had a guy show me his jacob's ladder once.He wanted to show me how it worked, but it scared me.


I bet!!!!!!!! I have only seen pics, never a live one!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OW! I had a guy show me his jacob's ladder once.He wanted to show me how it worked, but it scared me.


his wat? hold on... i dont think i wanna know...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, it glistened in the light of the bar.


Sunnysideup said:


> I bet!!!!!!!! I have only seen pics, never a live one!


Dick piercings.http://www.bodypiercingpictures.painfulpleasures.com/showphoto.php/photo/1663/cat/all/size/medium/sort/1 Here if you wanna see.This is adult content, be warned.


fukdapolice said:


> his wat? hold on... i dont think i wanna know...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, it glistened in the light of the bar.
> 
> Dick piercings.http://www.bodypiercingpictures.painfulpleasures.com/showphoto.php/photo/1663/cat/all/size/medium/sort/1 Here if you wanna see.This is adult content, be warned.



.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ouch Sunny, geez, those birds should be nicer to someone who loves them so much.
> 
> I still can't work the F11 thing, I think it's just to indepth for me........


*What with this F11 shit I missed something.......???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya looked, didn't ya?


fukdapolice said:


> .......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 24, 2009)

finger 11??


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ya looked, didn't ya?


... yea i did. i would need alot more ladder steps tho.

that shit is just wrong... why would any1 do that to themselves?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> ... yea i did. *i would need alot more ladder steps* tho.
> 
> that shit is just wrong... why would any1 do that to themselves?


Oh yeah? How many more steps? Just wondering.....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh yeah? How many more steps? Just wondering.....


hahaha iduno... its makin my stomach hurt jus thinkin about it. but more than that guy had. i feel bad for guys with small dicks, i mean it cant feel good having girls laugh in their face.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh yeah? How many more steps? Just wondering.....


...perv


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Uh huh.


fukdapolice said:


> ... yea i did. i would need alot more ladder steps tho.
> 
> that shit is just wrong... why would any1 do that to themselves?


LOL.


Sunnysideup said:


> Oh yeah? How many more steps? Just wondering.....


Well, I try to laugh behind their back, not in their face....


fukdapolice said:


> hahaha iduno... its makin my stomach hurt jus thinkin about it. but more than that guy had. i feel bad for guys with small dicks, i mean it cant feel good having girls laugh in their face.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Well, I try to laugh behind their back, not in their face....


maybe you should be more honest? LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been, don't worry.I had a couple of guys no bigger than my middle finger.I shit you not.When they asked if they could call, or if I would, I said..."Let's not, OK?"


fukdapolice said:


> maybe you should be more honest? LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have been, don't worry.I had a couple of guys no bigger than my middle finger.I shit you not.When they asked if they could call, or if I would, I said..."Let's not, OK?"


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have been, don't worry.I had a couple of guys no bigger than my middle finger.I shit you not.When they asked if they could call, or if I would, I said..."Let's not, OK?"


lol. its always been me that had to say "ummm... ill call you  " or else they will blow my phone up... i actually had to change my number once hahaha


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

ive been threw to many phone numbers i just gave up and stopped givin my number to ppl only family and close friends :-j


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.


Sunnysideup said:


>


Yeah, I've had guys with bigger than average dicks, nothing freakish, and they seem to think they need to give it to all the girls.


fukdapolice said:


> lol. its always been me that had to say "ummm... ill call you  " or else they will blow my phone up... i actually had to change my number once hahaha


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> Yeah, I've had guys with bigger than average dicks, nothing freakish, and they seem to think they need to give it to all the girls.


lol are you tryin to say sumthin?

im only talkin about my dick cuz this is the internet, and cuz i can LOL. i really dont ever talk about my dick in real life, i dont go around fuckin as many girls as i can. i dont think my penis is the greatest penis in the world. but its there, hanging... and i can talk about it without shame. so yea... 

Sunny, Stoney, MissHM... i love all you ladies!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

No, I'm just relating my personal experiences.I love you, too, you slut.


fukdapolice said:


> lol are you tryin to say sumthin?
> 
> im only talkin about my dick cuz this is the internet, and cuz i can LOL. i really dont ever talk about my dick in real life, i dont go around fuckin as many girls as i can. i dont think my penis is the greatest penis in the world. but its there, hanging... and i can talk about it without shame. so yea...
> 
> Sunny, Stoney, MissHM... i love you all you ladies!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm just relating my personal experiences.I love you, too, you slut.


can you tell that im slut through the internet?

ive gotta work on that...
i guess i should be used to being called a 'man-slut' or a 'man-whore' those were my nicknames... i had alot of fun with with the ladies in my years.. but ive slowed it down now. never caught anything, never will


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife cooked dinner I had to go for take-out...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My wife cooked dinner I had to go for take-out...


ouch....that bad eh??


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> can you tell that im slut through the internet?
> 
> ive gotta work on that...
> i guess i should be used to being called a 'man-slut' or a 'man-whore' those were my nicknames... i had alot of fun with with the ladies in my years.. but ive slowed it down now. never caught anything, never will


If i was a little prettier and a lot younger man whoring would be nice.....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> If i was a little prettier and a lot younger man whoring would be nice.....


eh.. its not as fun as it looks...




actually...
YES IT IS lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol, I was just ribbing ya.But guys kinda like being called sluts.It excites them!


fukdapolice said:


> can you tell that im slut through the internet?
> 
> ive gotta work on that...
> i guess i should be used to being called a 'man-slut' or a 'man-whore' those were my nicknames... i had alot of fun with with the ladies in my years.. but ive slowed it down now. never caught anything, never will


Bad cook?


diemdepyro said:


> My wife cooked dinner I had to go for take-out...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> eh.. its not as fun as it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes there is always the chicken hawks?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol, I was just ribbing ya.But guys kinda like being called sluts.It excites them!
> 
> Bad cook?


Yeah but she had cooks and nannies as a kid...We laugh when she cooks. I open the windows and run for take-out...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

At least you can laugh about it.My mom wasn't a great cook either.I think I'm pretty good.


diemdepyro said:


> Yeah but she had cooks and nannies as a kid...We laugh when she cooks. I open the windows and run for take-out...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> At least you can laugh about it.My mom wasn't a great cook either.I think I'm pretty good.


My mom told us to don't tell the other kids we had crackers for lunch they would be jealous....I had to cook to eat. I like to cook and own a dishwasher. I just hat too shop.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't usually care to shop either.If I didn't have a dishwasher,we would eat off of paper plates.


diemdepyro said:


> My mom told us to don't tell the other kids we had crackers for lunch they would be jealous....I had to cook to eat. I like to cook and own a dishwasher. I just hat too shop.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have a dishwasher and it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

We try to do fresh food...so some shopping is necessary. I sent the wife for some green beans 1.5 or 2 pounds. She got some, 5 of the green beans were not wrinkled and brown..Needless i have to food shop.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I don't have a dishwasher and it's a pain in the ass.


Try the sink it holds water better


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

When I didn't have one, I'd boil a big pan of water and fill my sink up with it.You also add some dish soap.Put your dishes in and let the water cool.Then your dishes are cleaned, all ya gotta do is a few quick wipes with the sponge.


NewGrowth said:


> I don't have a dishwasher and it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Try the sink it holds water better


You want to come over and show me?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I would use 50 or 60 gallons of water then boil the dishes...I am much better now...Not I think that guy Monk is a slob...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*"housekeeping"*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You want to come over and show me?


Yep that is a sink..... lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Yep that is a sink..... lol


I wish my sink looked like that


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *"housekeeping"*


My wifes friends have made me pretty interesting offers because of the house work. Most involve post hole diggers and fence wire but interesting stuff


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

housekeeping-- that's why i got married.rotflol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

When are they going to invent a housekeeping robot?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

they've been around forever .... where you been ? lolz


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> they've been around forever .... where you been ? lolz


Damn where do I get one?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Housekeeping-or-How to kill your soul with a mop and a bucket.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

I actually do not mind cleaning that much it can be a meditative task.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Damn where do I get one?


well they do other things too , but the catch is .. you gotta marry them .... eventually


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> well they do other things too , but the catch is .. you gotta marry them .... eventually


Fuck that I have never been with a woman who cleaned. I always did the cooking and cleaning.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Fuck that I have never been with a woman who cleaned. I always did the cooking and cleaning.


then you are the bitch


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Most guys I've been with didn't clean for shit, so it's the opposite for me.


NewGrowth said:


> Fuck that I have never been with a woman who cleaned. I always did the cooking and cleaning.


Nah, he's a good guy!


squints68 said:


> then you are the bitch


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

just playing around


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I know.


squints68 said:


> just playing around


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*I keep things clean myself...thats not what I need a woman for.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I keep things clean myself...thats not what I need a woman for.*


I agree, I do just fine not being a slob on my own . . . . I like the pretty little daddy's girls


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

You dirty, dirty, man!


tipsgnob said:


> *I keep things clean myself...thats not what I need a woman for.*


Oh, the giggly types, eh?


NewGrowth said:


> I agree, I do just fine not being a slob on my own . . . . I like the pretty little daddy's girls


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I agree, I do just fine not being a slob on my own . . . . I like the pretty little daddy's girls


*I like em all....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You dirty, dirty, man!
> 
> Oh, the giggly types, eh?


Yep, ya don't have to worry about them too much, but I do tend to attract some psycho bitches. It's the shy ones man! They are friggin' crazy!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Still waters run deep.


NewGrowth said:


> Yep, ya don't have to worry about them too much, but I do tend to attract some psycho bitches. It's the shy ones man! They are friggin' crazy!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*I always seem to end up with tall blonds...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I get dark haired guys.


tipsgnob said:


> *I always seem to end up with tall blonds...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Still waters run deep.


I like that, makes for interesting people. All you have to do is avert your eyes once and I'm already falling in Love.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

You'd love me then.I have a problem looking into people's eyes unless I've known them a long time.


NewGrowth said:


> I like that, makes for interesting people. All you have to do is avert your eyes once and I'm already falling in Love.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Most guys I've been with didn't clean for shit, so it's the opposite for me.
> 
> Nah, he's a good guy!


 
i cook , she cleans


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You'd love me then.I have a problem looking into people's eyes unless I've known them a long time.


I already love you stoney!

I seem to get a mix too, blondes, brunettes, black hair. I have know some interesting women, that's for sure. Seems like all of them told me some crazy ass secrets too. Very eye opening I think people are both incredibly compassionate yet brutal and violent at the same time.

Bringin' back those memories stoney!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I get dark haired guys.


*I have blond hair...does that mean were through?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I tend to get along with guys better, because I'm not a girly girl.I don't tell too many secrets, not seeking sympathy.I'm one of those folks who likes to rely on myself.


NewGrowth said:


> I already love you stoney!
> 
> I seem to get a mix too, blondes, brunettes, black hair. I have know some interesting women, that's for sure. Seems like all of them told me some crazy ass secrets too. Very eye opening I think people are both incredibly compassionate yet brutal and violent at the same time.
> 
> Bringin' back those memories stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

No, I'll still do you, you sexy thang.I'm a brunette.Hair turns kinda red in the sun.Get used to it!


tipsgnob said:


> *I have blond hair...does that mean were through?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'll still do you, you sexy thang.I'm a brunette.Hair turns kinda red in the sun.Get used to it!


*yes ma'am...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

- 10 degree's here this Morning ..

Sunday Morning Wake & Bake . Gotta love it ... Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning Korvette...Cold and windy here..Again!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yea yesterday it was REAL windy here ..

So yesterday i put an add on craigslist for a bike mechanic .. between 8pm and 11pm I got 10 e mails .. I was shocked


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Need a bike Mech or are a bike mech.?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 25, 2009)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning Chiceh 

I need one ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning Chiech I better put that bowflex together....Wife hates huge boxes scattered around.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Good morning everyone, wake and bake 

Everyone is up early today, this place is hoppin......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a Bowflex .. Its a great dust collector .. Its in the basement 

Morning Miss .. How are ya ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

I was thinking that if I had a bowflex, I could use it to hang clean laundry on.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was thinking that if I had a bowflex, I could use it to hang clean laundry on.....


China's Brother hangs his coat on it .. we have a treadmill, a body sculpturer machine , a pedal bike , and prob a few other "workout" things , Not one of them has been used in a LONG TIME.. Dust collectors .. Just like much of the people whom have them most end up in the garage ,, They are all IMPULSE BUY"S ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

We like to go to garage sales in the summer, and every sale has at least 1 piece of exercise equiptment out on the lawn. Sometimes we make it into a game "how many exercise bakes will there be today". 

I want a Wii and that Wii fit. It looks fun, my daugher knows someone who just got one and they are hooked on it. They've lost 5 pounds just the first week.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

They lost 5 lbs because they were more interested in playing the game , Their mind was stimulated and therefor they did not snack and eat as they usually do ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

No they are only doing it once per day, before they go to work in the morning. That generally isn't a snacking time, at least for me it isn't.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No they are only doing it once per day, before they go to work in the morning. That generally isn't a snacking time, at least for me it isn't.



my moms husband does this, and so does she.

shes been coaching gymnastics for a few decades though, and he's just trying to stay fit.

but yea, he lost weight and she says it keeps her "in shape"


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> - 10 degree's here this Morning ..
> 
> Sunday Morning Wake & Bake . Gotta love it ... Cheers





Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, Wake n Bake.





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning everyone, wake and bake
> 
> Everyone is up early today, this place is hoppin......


*G'day all... well that had to be the shortest medal owning in RIU history.. thurs & friday I only spend a bit of time here and get a medal.. yesterday I was here about 12 hours and loose it.... go figure.. -30c here with wind chill.. thats -22f... I need spring to arrive before I go mad......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

It's snowing here, wet sloppy dogs today, blah........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's snowing here, wet sloppy dogs today, blah........


Use a sham wow!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG, you had to go there.........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, you had to go there.........


hehehe i was just readin the other thread before i came back to this one


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

go back to it and see the pic at the bottom of page one that Growtech posted, you'll laugh your ass off.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'day all... well that had to be the shortest medal owning in RIU history.. thurs & friday I only spend a bit of time here and get a medal.. yesterday I was here about 12 hours and loose it.... go figure.. -30c here with wind chill.. thats -22f... I need spring to arrive before I go mad......*


 Before you go mad.....here is some spring


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

How pretty, I love daffodils. Flowers are awesome, I can't wait to see all of mine this spring.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning all again...Bowflex is hard to assemble. To many pieces. The gym is closing and 3 memberships is 90$ a month.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> go back to it and see the pic at the bottom of page one that Growtech posted, you'll laugh your ass off.......


hahahahaha that fuckin tweaker does look like a child rapist.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

I wonder if he's ever met Chris Hanson


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wonder if he's ever met Chris Hanson


i think hes a pedder ass too


he's way to interested in the subject...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Look Twistyman Misshess and I have some voodoo (pics) now...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Where the voodoo be?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Where the voodoo be?


sweet f'in horse.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning everyone.

Miss you should get the Wii. Especially if you are looking to shape up. It is the best!! I can GUARANTEE you that you will tone up and have fun doing it. It is not a dust collector, it is what you make it. I am a firm believer in the Wii for all ages!

Going outside now to bake...It is 52 degrees here, I know that doesn't sound cold, but, for here it is pretty cold.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning Sunny


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning Miss.

I love Sunday mornings, nothing beats it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, gonna fry up some bacon shorty, make some biscuits and gravy and hashbrowns and sausage patties, gonna be a down home fat filled breakfast.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Miss that sounds so good!! Me, I am going to the "Egg and I" and getting eggs benedict and a side of sausage. It is sort of our Sunday ritual.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn I'm making myself hungry talking out it, later all, I'm headed for the kitchen, get it done, eaten and cleaned up so I can relax on my ass for the rest of the day.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

*I'm taking some leftover onion/garlic mashed potatoes and making a large pancake thingy and two eggs on top.. not the healthiest but tasty .......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

See ya when your done! 

I am getting ready to get out of here and go get breakfast. As soon as the hubby gets back from his run.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning all...again. The wife left to shop. She can nag the rust off a battleship some mornings The bowflex is in front of my sons door he will have to finish putting it together if he wants to use the bathroom...
Sunny Is the aspirin thing working


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm taking some leftover onion/garlic mashed potatoes and making a large pancake thingy and two eggs on top.. not the healthiest but tasty .......*


Yesterday we went to the IHOP and Rick got a burger with an egg on it, he said it was good....I think I could do the potatoe pancake with an egg, but, a hamburger? I don't think so!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning all...again. The wife left to shop. She can nag the rust off a battleship some mornings The bowflex is in front of my sons door he will have to finish putting it together if he wants to use the bathroom...
> Sunny Is the aspirin thing working


To be honest, I think so. I have only done it twice, but, I think it does work! Good tip, thanks!

Yeah, make the kid put the bowflex together! No bathroom til he does, lol, that will work!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

The aspirin thing saved me on the PT tests(always hung over too) 5 miles with a hang over is tough


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

The hubby is back, we are going to the Egg and I to grub. I will be back later, with a nice full belly.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

holy jeez. just started watchin Big Lebowski again..
noticed the scene where Dude Lebowski is being informed by Jeff Lebowski's butler what some of the awards on the wall are..

Saul - Drugdealer from pineapple express seems to have takin Dude's "style" if you will in asking questions, yet not being 100% interested..

never really noticed it before


----------



## skiskate (Jan 25, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> holy jeez. just started watchin Big Lebowski again..
> noticed the scene where Dude Lebowski is being informed by Jeff Lebowski's butler what some of the awards on the wall are..
> 
> Saul - Drugdealer from pineapple express seems to have takin Dude's "style" if you will in asking questions, yet not being 100% interested..
> ...


I think for this sunday im gonna watch that movie finally! Ive heard its fucking hilarious.

ANyways morning everybody, just threw a gram in the grinder for the day. Time for good old wake n bake.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

skiskate said:


> I think for this sunday im gonna watch that movie finally! Ive heard its fucking hilarious.
> 
> ANyways morning everybody, just threw a gram in the grinder for the day. Time for good old wake n bake.


both movies are top notch


----------



## skiskate (Jan 25, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> both movies are top notch


Yeah man ive seen pineapple express before that was amazing, started watching big lebowski and its friggin amazing so far. Gonna go eat lunch smoke a jay and watch the rest.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning all, jus woke up at 11 am, i haven't slept in this late in a while, im kinda pissed,


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1976399]Morning all, jus woke up at 11 am, i haven't slept in this late in a while, im kinda pissed, [/quote]

*Morning/afternoon SICC... lapsed into a coma last night you say........... sleep is good...take when you can....the older you get the harder it becomes....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

haha, idk i just love waking up early, i feel like half of my day was wasted, but at least im gettin high, and dont got any work, so i guess its all good


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning again


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Why does this Rollitup theme keep changing itself...That fancy grey is a nice theme...But this is getting on my nerve


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Lysteria outbreak.....Twistyman what happened!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

*What.. only the US can poison people..they caught the contaminated food before it went out......... like all places..there is grim shit, but the thing is to catch it before someone eats it...... the last outbreak 20 died...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice to have health insurance with all these food borne illnesses


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Fire it up.......


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll smoke to that 

I love indicas


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

*Fuck me...oppps sorry.. where is everyone....
My F11 thingy works......


*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't F11, waaaaa waaaaaa waaaaaaa


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

im high as a kite


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't F11, waaaaa waaaaaa waaaaaaa


*I couldn't before.. I tried the control button on the left.. then tonight something said try right side control...and it worked........ *


[quote="SICC";1978167]im high as a kite





[/quote]

*I'm not....... 6 days to wait...........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

damn, 6 days, i feel your pain






there always alcohol







woo


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright, who is getting high? Fire it up!.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

g'day chiech.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

SICC";1978204]damn said:


> Alright, who is getting high? Fire it up!.


*Hi Chiceh.... this is becoming the pick on twisty being straight thread......


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry twistyman, If it makes you feel better i will be out in July......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Ma'am, yes ma'am.......























Chiceh said:


> Alright, who is getting high? Fire it up!.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Fuck me...oppps sorry.. where is everyone....
> My F11 thingy works......
> 
> 
> *


Goodkiss-assalmost like a bigger monitor?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sorry twistyman, If it makes you feel better i will be out in July......


*Don't you fucking start...... you just got off my shitlist...

*


misshestermoffitt said:


> Ma'am, yes ma'am.......


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 25, 2009)

Be straight, gay, bi, whatever you want to be. As long as you are happy being you.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 25, 2009)

thats one of the best things one can say about sexuality .......who cares what others do?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Be straight, gay, bi, whatever you want to be. As long as you are happy being you.


Bi-curious here....
Hi Chiceh! Fire it up

Nice medal Miss!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm burnin' one down!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

*fire in the hole.................*


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *fire in the hole.................*


im fucking jealous! .. only got one joints worth left... saving it til tom.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> im fucking jealous! .. only got one joints worth left... saving it til tom.


Save but why? Always a a good time to spark up some herb


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 25, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Save but *why*? Always a a good time to spark up some herb


im a poor college student


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> im a poor college student


Spread the wealth sounds like you just need some more friends. Smoking friends means share the herb. start a NORML club on campus


----------



## FlipDV (Jan 25, 2009)

The first time I woke up and blazed straight away I smoked a joint in the shower (without getting it wet ) and I just remember as soon as I came out I looked into the mirror my face was like :O that and I didn't realize it.

I don't know why, or how, but I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 25, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Spread the wealth sounds like you just need some more friends. Smoking friends means share the herb. start a NORML club on campus


lol my buddy just txted me wanting to smoke , but im at the library "attempting" to study... but obviously im on here too ...

and about the Norml thing.... i actually emailed them like 2-3 months ago about starting a Norml thingy here. Its a major university so i would thinkn it wouldnt be a waste of time. NO RESPONSE...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Run for me this morning....but as soon as I get back......BAKE BAKE BAKE!


----------



## skiskate (Jan 26, 2009)

Woke up this morning couldnt breathe my throat is so itchy, went to the washroom threw up and blood came up. So definetly no wake n bake this morning. Waiting for a friend to drive me to the hospital. Feels like tonsilitis (sp?) again.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

skiskate said:


> Woke up this morning couldnt breathe my throat is so itchy, went to the washroom threw up and blood came up. So definetly no wake n bake this morning. Waiting for a friend to drive me to the hospital.


Oh man!! Wtf?? I hope you are okay! I can't offer much, but, I will give you good vibes all day and positive thoughts! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning Sunny Hope you feel better Skiskate!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning Diem! Pretty slow out here today, where is everyone? 

I will be back, the old man is ready to run.....gotta go!


----------



## skiskate (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, as i said before im pretty sure its just tonsilitis as one of my buddies who i smoke with just got it two days ago so it would make sense. Atleast I get t3's out of this.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers, 

How is everyone today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good morning ........... Its -6 here ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I am good Miss, The home exercise equipment is working well. It was hard to assemble


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you finally get that thing put together? How many bloody knuckles did you end up with?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

No bloody hands but that was a hard thing to do....My son finished it...It will save me 90$ a month plus gas and the fear of mrsa...Several cases at the GYM...that is why it is closing


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

eeekkkk mrsa at the gym? No wonder you don't want to go there anymore. I wouldn't want to either. 

It's just not safe to leave your house anymore..........

*cough cough cough* this Kush tastes good this morning. Sweet stuff........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah i love the kush too....MRSA is every where now, school ,gyms, where ever people go


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

just another reason why I love my hermit lifestyle........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't had a cold in years....Hermits rule!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

My daughter works with preschoolers, she's a carrier, I need one of those Haz-Mat chambers for her to go through to "de-bug" her before she comes in the house.

I tell you, kids that age are just walking talking Outbreak monkey's...........there's always at least one with lice. She keeps her hair up in a bun with a bandanna over it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife works in the med field...I make her remove her shoes outside and go strait to the shower


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

My hubby is a roofer, people consider it a dirty job, but at least he doesn't come home crawling with infectious disease.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife asks for the m-85 masks..pisses the hospital off because they have to provide them(virus masks). They charge patients enough to provide protection to the employees...Greedy Healthcare industry.


----------



## gogrow (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby is a roofer, people consider it a dirty job, but at least he doesn't come home crawling with infectious disease.......



roofers do it on top!! its a dirty job, but it pays the bills and isnt going away any time soon


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My wife asks for the m-85 masks..pisses the hospital off because they have to provide them(virus masks). They charge patients enough to provide protection to the employees...Greedy Healthcare industry.


... http://www.tridentmilitary.com/New-Photos9/black-piggy-style-mask.jpg

surely not that?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

and with the harsh weather around here, there's always jobs. There are always leaks to fix 







gogrow said:


> roofers do it on top!! its a dirty job, but it pays the bills and isnt going away any time soon


 

 I have the activity award  I just now noticed it.....




.............


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

The epidemiology classes will scare the hell outta you...I wish I would not have taken it. We are determined to have a pandemic of a novel flu strain..The price of mass transportation without screenings by the useless federal public health system..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ... http://www.tridentmilitary.com/New-Photos9/black-piggy-style-mask.jpg
> 
> surely not that?


Hospital version is disposable....Different


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

speaking of mass transit, does anyone ever clean a subway car, or a bus? Imagine the years and years of layers of germs, and they wonder how these new strains get started


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hospital version is disposable....Different


ok cool, that would make me very upset to see a nurse walk into the room with that on, meanwhile i havent even got a cloth to cover my mouth.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> speaking of mass transit, does anyone ever clean a subway car, or a bus? Imagine the years and years of layers of germs, and they wonder how these new strains get started


They are not cleaned...walmart does not clean the carts...Have you seen babies teething on the cart handles..eeewww


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They are not cleaned...walmart does not clean the carts...Have you seen babies teething on the cart handles..eeewww


well, so long as they're exposed to it at a young age, maybe they'll be able to build an immunity to that there flu that's sposed to knock us down a peg


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit there.......





diemdepyro said:


> They are not cleaned...walmart does not clean the carts...Have you seen babies teething on the cart handles..eeewww


 
Since your wife works in the med field, is there a mask that perfume and shit like that can't get through? Could you ask her sometime if she knows?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby is a roofer, people consider it a dirty job, but at least he doesn't come home crawling with infectious disease.......



Many times when ripping a old roof you'll come across mouse poop and dead animals , You would be amazed what kind of funk you come home with after working on an older home


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Bird flu vaccine has to be genetically engineered because it kills eggs..(Eggs are the normal method for viral culture) The same engineering that makes the bird flu vaccine possible can be used for bio-weaponry. It is a cheap easy tech...and terrorists can do this we are screwed...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont let my kids chew on wal mart carts but i also feel it is very important to allow them to build tolerance to a variety of germs so they dont have a horrible first year of school catching up. I think you have to find a happy in between


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit there.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are and I will ask her remind me though I am fried again


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> i dont let my kids chew on wal mart carts but i also feel it is very important to allow them to build tolerance to a variety of germs so they dont have a horrible first year of school catching up. I think you have to find a happy in between


They will not build a tolerance to a novel virus...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

He doesn't do houses, he does big hot tar shit, huge buildings. The only house type shit he does is sometimes gutters. I'm glad he doesn't gutter anymore, being around bushes and shit like that was giving him a really bad rash. 





korvette1977 said:


> Many times when ripping a old roof you'll come across mouse poop and dead animals , You would be amazed what kind of funk you come home with after working on an older home


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Many times when ripping a old roof you'll come across mouse poop and dead animals , You would be amazed what kind of funk you come home with after working on an older home


True bird poop is on roofs


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I remember when we ripped the carpenter bee wood off of our house, we broke it apart and it was just tunnels full of pollen. It's amaing the things going on with your house that you just wouldn't think of.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

A guy posting here had mice eating his canna..He thought it was a neut def. Funny


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 3 cats and a mouse free home. I think it's been a good 10 years since I saw a mouse and that one was in the cats mouth when I saw it.  

My cats always got so much praise for catching a mouse, it's like they won the kitty lottery.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I remember when we ripped the carpenter bee wood off of our house, we broke it apart and it was just tunnels full of pollen. It's amaing the things going on with your house that you just wouldn't think of.


We have a Log Home ,, We have that problem too .. I watch and wait .. When I see a bee digging a hole I skewer it and kill em .. If I find a hole I seal it with caulk.. Its rough sometimes there are lots of bee's ..Last year I went through 6 cans of spray


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 26, 2009)

we live in the country and my cats once got like 10 in one day it was nuts but we thought the cats had some strange plot with the devil cause they onece left this perfect circle of 6 moles. Creepy!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

China had a mouse build a nest in her cars engine . under the exhaust manifold .. It could have started a fire ,, But most of it was insulation


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

a circle of dead moles, that is funny stuff.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China had a mouse build a nest in her cars engine . under the exhaust manifold .. It could have started a fire ,, But most of it was insulation


I had a cat in my fanbelt...stupid dead cat


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I had a cat in my fanbelt...stupid dead cat


When I was a kid a cat was sleeping in the shroud of my dad's old 66 buick 225.. We did not know it was there, till he started the car, and OMG the sound that cat made .. It lived ..it lost a rear leg .. the leg was just laying there at the bottom of the shroud ,, I was scarred for life .. Im a grown man and I still remember that like yesterday


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> When I was a kid a cat was sleeping in the shroud of my dad's old 66 buick 225.. we did knot know it was there till he started the car and OMG the sound that cat made .. It lived ..it lost a rear leg .. the leg was just laying there at the bottom of the shroud ,, I was scarred for life .. Im a grown man and I still remember that like yesterday


shit that musta been rough. im not a cat guy but damn...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

On of my cats is sleeping on the tarantula aquarium right here. He keeps making cute kitty noises.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

yep, korvett that screaming sounds like a child


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.achooallergy.com/mask-honeycombmask.asp
This mask is what you need Miss.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> http://www.achooallergy.com/mask-honeycombmask.asp
> This mask is what you need Miss.


i want the glass head. ill drill that thing into a bong so fast


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

here's the one, right here







for daugher, she can't even sit in the doctors office waiting room because of perfume, we have to sit in the car and have them call.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I wanna smoke out of the glass head bong too. 





DudeLebowski said:


> i want the glass head. ill drill that thing into a bong so fast


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> here's the one, right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Avon perfume can kill me dead...snot hanging to my knees tear gas is better for me that that stuff.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wanna smoke out of the glass head bong too.


i think id really enjoy it. 

the names hehe...for some reason id name it DeadHead


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I have seen them pecker pipes and would do without a buzz before i would smoke outta them....WTF?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

She passes out from perfume, it makes her so sick. She couldn't go to high school because of it. She actually passed out in class from the teachers perfume and then the school didn't even have the balls to call me. They held her prisioner in the office and sent her on her way at the end of the day. 

I'd love to have 5 minutes alone with that principal, just me, a baseball bat and his fat bald ass. 





diemdepyro said:


> That Avon perfume can kill me dead...snot hanging to my knees tear gas is better for me that that stuff.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> She passes out from perfume, it makes her so sick. She couldn't go to high school because of it. She actually passed out in class from the teachers perfume and then the school didn't even have the balls to call me. They held her prisioner in the office and sent her on her way at the end of the day.
> 
> I'd love to have 5 minutes alone with that principal, just me, a baseball bat and his fat bald ass.


Is it just perfume or does she have a reaction to air fresheners and such? That is a tough allergy!! I could not imagine being affected by someones cologne while I am out shopping. Christ, shopping in the mall is probably scary for her! Aw, that is really something! Does she have any medicine she can take?

Morning everyone, again!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

It's all scented poducts, those new dryer sheets that renew the stink when the clothes are touched are really frightening. 

We don't go to the mall, movies, anywhere public that is indoors. I have the same allergy. If we have to go to a mall, we park by the door closest to the store and run in, get what we need and we are right back out. 

Elevators, now those are scary, trying to hold your breath until you get to your floor. I prefer the stairs.


There is no medicine for it either, there isn't even any testing, that is where the problem is. You can't go and be tested and have a doctors note to back you up. Even doctors shrug us off.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Filled sink allergy analogy Miss? Have you heard it? Those same perfumes have been shown to cause small testicles in males. true medical study.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 26, 2009)

*G'Day all......... Damn freezing again here...-23f.........
Congrats on medal miss.......
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

What happens if you smell the perfume? Do you break out in hives?
Sorry, but, this has my curiosity.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's all scented poducts, those new dryer sheets that renew the stink when the clothes are touched are really frightening.
> 
> We don't go to the mall, movies, anywhere public that is indoors. I have the same allergy. If we have to go to a mall, we park by the door closest to the store and run in, get what we need and we are right back out.
> 
> ...



my father had that same type of allergy later in his life.....when my younger brothers would wear perfume he couldn't breathe and had to run out of the room.....it was intense i cant imagine having that allergy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I get really bad chest pains, my throat starts to feel like it is closing, I get dizzy and feel like i'm going to pass out (that sensation where it sounds like everything is really far away). I get a really bad pounding headache. 

Daughter gets all those and her lips turn blue and her skin gets this ashy gray color. I've never noticed those 2 things on me though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Potent allergy medicines have horrible side effects. G'day Twistyman.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

Or sorry..... Twisty  I got the medal, I think it's the first time, I'm a medal virgin........not anymore..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What happens if you smell the perfume? Do you break out in hives?
> Sorry, but, this has my curiosity.


I start coughing, sneezing, puking, and dying of anaphylatic (spelling)shock. Dust is worse though.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I get really bad chest pains, my throat starts to feel like it is closing, I get dizzy and feel like i'm going to pass out (that sensation where it sounds like everything is really far away). I get a really bad pounding headache.
> 
> Daughter gets all those and her lips turn blue and her skin gets this ashy gray color. I've never noticed those 2 things on me though.


Wow, that is amazing. I am sorry!!! That is the equivalent to an allergic reaction to penicillin. It sounds like it could be deadly. I have never heard you even complain, I give you props!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone notice the new staff around? Whats up with that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

*morning dudes and dudettes..............*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

Bong toke for the Wake n Bake Crew and a fellow youtuber..
(sorry to hop in the middle)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Anyone notice the new staff around? Whats up with that?


*growtech was a mod wannabe for so long, I guess he just morphed into it.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *growtech was a mod wannabe for so long, I guess he just morphed into it.....*


Gogrow is staff now too, I guess they are just upping of the staff, dunno...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning Tipsgnob ,I am thinking of buying some vbulletin server space any Ideas for a subject other that Canna?...It is something to do then i can be my own mod


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

this is why I'm always home and online. I don't like to go out in public. I like it here, it's nice and safe. 






Sunnysideup said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I am sorry!!! That is the equivalent to an allergic reaction to penicillin. It sounds like it could be deadly. I have never heard you even complain, I give you props!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Gogrow is staff now too, I guess they are just upping of the staff, dunno...


*fdd and chiceh are the only active mods...garden knowm is like that weird uncle you have not seen in 6 years that just shows up out of nowhere and potroast only comes around when he has the chance to fuck with someone. so, I guess they needed new blood.*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

-Crys- Well i just woke up checked on the girls... and well Moose, my biggest prettiest most hopeful plant is a male -sighs-


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> -Crys- Well i just woke up checked on the girls... and well Moose, my biggest prettiest most hopeful plant is a male -sighs-


*such is life..........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

It is always the biggest one...Murphy's Law of pot


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

thats ok though got plans for the biggest 11 point leafs <3 gonna use 3 of them 2 for my wifes nipples and one for down below bout tah take some nice pix Lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes it is, I hate the "found a male blues". It's always those nice bushy ones......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> thats ok though got plans for the biggest 11 point leafs <3 gonna use 3 of them 2 for my wifes nipples and one for down below bout tah take some nice pix Lol


Will she like it when you post the pics?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

I unno guess we shall see? Lol. Im a Photoshop CS2 Guru so its gonna be a couple hours before we take the pic and even then im going to photoshop some of it of course make it look good <3


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres the DAMN maleness of that plant Lol . and the beautiful leaves that will soon me very much used for porn!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats a well hung lad


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

it literally tripled in size over night last night when i was tryin to sex it, it honestly looked VERY female. Was a teardrop shape very very very much a teardrop shape was almost possitive it was going to me female but then BAM wake up and shape has changed and now it looks like a big veiny nut sack! (


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

uuugghhh, we dont need any porn here. Why do people always want to drag porn onto the weed site.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

this is not porn Do Not click here


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> I unno guess we shall see? Lol. Im a Photoshop CS2 Guru so its gonna be a couple hours before we take the pic and even then im going to photoshop some of it of course make it look good <3


*I would like to see this..but you should probably start your own thread for it...that way no one gets their panties in a wad...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm gonna take my smallest weed leaf and use it to cover my husbands giant penis and take some pics........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm gonna take my smallest weed leaf and use it to cover my husbands giant penis and take some pics........


Mighty brave with that new medal....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm gonna take my smallest weed leaf and use it to cover my husbands giant penis and take some pics........


*and I am sure there are some folks here that would enjoy that...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

like he would stand still for a half a second and let me do that............he's too shy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm gonna take my smallest weed leaf and use it to cover my husbands giant penis and take some pics........


That answer's the question on why you walk funny ..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning all, im definitely not ready for work later,


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1981392]Morning all, im definitely not ready for work later, [/quote]*call in sicc............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

call in, tell them you're not coming in until the government frees the weed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Or sorry..... Twisty  I got the medal, I think it's the first time, I'm a medal virgin........not anymore..........


*Cling on to it like grim death..its gone usually in a day......*



Sunnysideup said:


> Anyone notice the new staff around? Whats up with that?


*??????*



tipsgnob said:


> *morning dudes and dudettes..............*


*Hope alls well with tips & tips(ette) if there be one...*



tipsgnob said:


> *fdd and chiceh are the only active mods...garden knowm is like that weird uncle you have not seen in 6 years that just shows up out of nowhere and potroast only comes around when he has the chance to fuck with someone. so, I guess they needed new blood.*


*The choices are a bit odd.. there are some I'd consider less confrontational... but hey...its not the members call is it.... god forbid...*

[quote="SICC";1981392]Morning all, im definitely not ready for work later, [/quote]
*Hey SICC.......*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm gonna take my smallest weed leaf and use it to cover my husbands giant penis and take some pics........


Yea im pretty sure there are ppl here that would enjoy that... Lol im going to go ahead and keep away from that thread =)).


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> call in, tell them you're not coming in until the government frees the weed.



lol if i didnt need the money this bad, i would haha 



Hows it goin Twisty? Im ready for winter to be over already, the cold is getting to me


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

documentary on evolution of man
Contains near nudity!​


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol whats up with all the simpson links this morning ). Not sayin theres anything wrong with it of course cause the Simpsons PWN ALL!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the simpsons they are just as my family is flawed


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I am doing cajun/creole food for lunch.Grab a plate


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I need a chair in front of the computer? my feet hurt.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

You don't have a chair at your computer? Are you sitting on your bowflex?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Cleaning and doing walk by posting


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I need to re-pot a houseplant, it's going to be a chore. theres a big tree branch in it, gonna make a helluva mess.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

I already have to order more weight for the boflex..WTF? I am old and disabled..Civilians go figure


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a lot stronger upper body when the kids were young, always hefting them around, kid in one arm, groceries in the other, chasing a second kid down. They're grown and now I'm outta shape...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife and I both had injuries from carrying two toddlers...The doctor laughed and told us to let them walk. kids are grown(my ass) but they need to fear me so I try to look the part.hahaha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

I try to carry my cats around some, they're all around 15 pounds. Purring fuzzy weights.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I try to carry my cats around some, they're all around 15 pounds. Purring fuzzy weights.


Cats hate me.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

this is my cat.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Does the cat mind the little dog that ate it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

*apparently not...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I need to re-pot a houseplant, it's going to be a chore. theres a big tree branch in it, gonna make a helluva mess.....


*I have a vine inside thats all over my ceiling.. last month I cut almost 50 feet off and its still all over my ceiling..it hangs down all over....*



tipsgnob said:


> *apparently not...*


*Thats one butt ugly cat............. *


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola mi amigos at RIU. As has been the case lately I be working my ass off. Working ass off = no time to post......

Hey Twisty and Tips and all the rest...fecking fingers still hurt from the guitar lessons, but hey, damn it's that time again C Am Dm G...later everyone Happy fecking Monday and the rest of the week.......


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey kilo what's up on the east end?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Twisty what is it? like an Ivy or somethin?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 26, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> Hola mi amigos at RIU. As has been the case lately I be working my ass off. Working ass off = no time to post......
> 
> Hey Twisty and Tips and all the rest...fecking fingers still hurt from the guitar lessons, but hey, damn it's that time again C Am Dm G...later everyone Happy fecking Monday and the rest of the week.......


*Hey kilo.... good to almost talk to ya... good to see you're still practicing...*



Cr33p4 said:


> Twisty what is it? like an Ivy or somethin?


*No... its a big ass crazy Quebecer..............*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol oh nice... And wo0t wo0t i finally finished with my wifes pic i said id make earlier. Took me like an hour to do all the complection corrections blemish removal and to blend the hair. Background was like 5 minutes of abstract work though =)). God i love Adobe Photoshop CS2 <3


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Does she care if you post them?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Its on my Avatar now. Really small so ya cant see all the extreme detail i put into it Lol but if you want i can upload it to another site and send you the link via personal message. Dont want ppl to get there pants in a wad over it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank god I thought it was going to be a naked man again. Cute wife


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

You are prtty good with photoshop.....
I do not need a copy thnx for the offer though


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well just wanna let everyone know, ima be high as hell tonight without anything to do. So if anyone wants an Avatar made or they just want a picture edited in some way. Pm me and id be more then happy to help ya out. I love doin this shit <3


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Want me to delete that post so you can change your Mind later?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

About doing some graphics for ppl? Nah, ill seriously sit here with cs2 open for 14-16 hours str8 i love doing graphics for ppl


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Start a thread...that is what the threads are for?


----------



## skiskate (Jan 26, 2009)

So I finally went to the clinic and oh yaaaay! a 3 and a half hour wait, just so the doctor can tell me I have strep throat and give me some stupid pills.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Jan 26, 2009)

*I hear ya! Wake and Bake's are the best!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

*we having an ice storm right now....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

damn thats crazy, im glad all we have to worry about is earth quakes


----------



## RaymondStone (Jan 26, 2009)

Wake-n-baked today. Class was cancelled today, it was awesome!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Vince sham wow is back with the slapchop


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning Folks .. 
Time to Bake .. Cheers


----------



## skiskate (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all, Just woke up and no bake again this morning. Once im done class though ill make up for it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all. Dieses ist deutsche Spur und backt Tag. Zwei Weltkriege, die verloren sind und ich sind entsteint noch hübsches. Morgen alle deutsche Spur und Bäcker! Morning to you germans too!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

My Fiance' Is German


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 27, 2009)

no she isn't


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow does she speak german?Ich blieb ein an den Feiertagsgasthaus experss gestern Abend.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Wow does she speak german?



Not fluent ,,Im Italian ,I cant speak it but if you talk to me in it I understand it .. My Mom is 100% and would talk in Italian when I was in trouble


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

she read a few words of what you wrote


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Not fluent ,,Im Italian ,I cant speak it but if you talk to me in it I understand it .. My Mom is 100% and would talk in Italian when I was in trouble


Ho usato per parlare italiano. I am not so good with Italian. just the swear words.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ho usato per parlare italiano. I am not so good with Italian. just the swear words.....



Thats the extent of my spanish ,, Curse words


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 27, 2009)

qualsiasi Marios?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been to Italy...Sicicily Palermo (spelling)


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I took spanish 1 for three years...Fluent in spanish 1


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't care for those old countries---too much old shit laying around---they should clean things up a little and build themselves something nice


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I never could figure out why the keep them old castles around..drafty cold.....bad lighting


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Italy Is beautiful , My ex partner is from Milan .. We imported our Pizza Oven From Italy For the pizzeria we opened a few years back


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a pizza oven it is not working now...Brick oven Pizza in boston was great stuff.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't get fully baked...I hate baby sitting. Grandkids are nice at their home


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

The german language has changed a lot because of the reunification.....I hate change!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tonight and overnight 10'' of snow is due to fall.. Then an ice storm behind it .. I got the generator ready , I'll go and get some extra fuel when I head out to the store later,, Cant never be Too prepared


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning yall.

Hope yall are as blazed as I am. 

Wakey Bakey


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Ich werde zu einem Knirschen gebraten. Feuern Sie es oben ab.
I am crunchy fried fire it up.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I am roasted to crunching. Fire it above


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I am roasted to crunching. Fire it above


Ok Borat lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Funny how the language barrier is no barrier at all.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

THe powers of pot


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

&#36889;&#26356;&#22909;&#65292;&#25152;&#26377;&#20849;&#29986;&#20027;&#32681;&#32773;&#37027;&#35041;&#12290; Is this better for to understand?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 27, 2009)

wake an baaaaaaaake. 

my knee gave out this morning and i fell outa bed 

it confused the shit out of me


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> wake an baaaaaaaake.
> 
> my knee gave out this morning and i fell outa bed
> 
> it confused the shit out of me



That shit hurts. 

I'll take a hit for ya.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning ...... wake and bake........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> wake an baaaaaaaake.
> 
> my knee gave out this morning and i fell outa bed
> 
> it confused the shit out of me



Awwwwww You fell down and gone BOOM.... 

Walk it off .. or crawl it off .. 

Help Ive fallen And I cant reach my Bowl


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I have bad knees, parachutes suck after a couple hundred jumps...
perfectly good aircraft and some prick makes you jump...Tax dollars at work.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ..
> Time to Bake .. Cheers


*Morning ...... damn cold again.. -23f.. Plus a cruise ship is stuck in the St Laurence ... so is the ice breaker they sent to get it out... now thats cold.... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all I got a PM this is German day.Morgen aller erhielt ich ein P.M., das dieses deutscher Tag ist. I am thinking it was a prank?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning ...... damn cold again.. -23f.. Plus a cruise ship is stuck in the St Laurence ... so is the ice breaker they sent to get it out... now thats cold.... *


Nanook of the north....Twistyman.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning ...... damn cold again.. -23f.. Plus a cruise ship is stuck in the St Laurence ... so is the ice breaker they sent to get it out... now thats cold.... *


Thats some crazy shit. Can you see it?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning all I got a PM this is German day.Morgen aller erhielt ich ein P.M., das dieses deutscher Tag ist. I am thinking it was a prank?


*German Unity Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

23 Oct 2008 *...* The _Day_ of _German_ Unity (_German_: Tag der Deutschen Einheit) is a national h


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Nanook of the north....Twistyman.


*Holy fuck of the North.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

so ist es zutreffend? Is it a prank cause my brain hurts.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning everyone. I have to go dump the hubby off at the track and I will be back...I am not running with him, my knees are shot from yesterday...Why is it that the knees go first?????

I am German and Lithuanian. I speak both.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Awwwwww You fell down and gone BOOM....
> 
> Walk it off .. or crawl it off ..
> 
> Help Ive fallen And I cant reach my Bowl


haha it was pretty fucked up at the time, i hit everything in my room on the way down...and all that shit is opposite where i stared my fall 


landed on a chair a computer desk a space heater and a poor little pitbull


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched the Modern Marvels show yesterday about Ice breaking Ships .. pretty interesting How they do it .. They ride the bow up on the ice and the ships weight breaks it ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunny, gehen die Knie zuerst, weil sie unser ganzes Gewicht stützen.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Poor dog ... I bet he dont sleep in that spot anymore


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I watched the Modern Marvels show yesterday about Ice breaking Ships .. pretty interesting How they do it .. They ride the bow up on the ice and the ships weight breaks it ..


I seen that show. My dad was on an icebreaker.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Poor dog ... I bet he dont sleep in that spot anymore


he slept right through it, letout one of those long throat complaining sounds, rolled a bit, started snoring again


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I watched the Modern Marvels show yesterday about Ice breaking Ships .. pretty interesting How they do it .. They ride the bow up on the ice and the ships weight breaks it ..


I watched that to. It is crazy that they can get stuck. I think he said it can take up to 3 dozen rams to get out.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> he slept right through it, letout one of those long throat complaining sounds, rolled a bit, started snoring again



They are tough little fokkers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

I had that icebreakers show on here too. I love history channel, I can just leave it on all day long.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> I watched that to. It is crazy that they can get stuck. I think he said it can take up to 3 dozen rams to get out.


And they have that ship that transfers 30,000 gallons of water side to side to make the ship rock . to use the sides to break ice .. cool shit ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Zeit, zu gehen Poliermittel das Gewehren TTFN


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And they have that ship that transfers 30,000 gallons of water side to side to make the ship rock . to use the sides to break ice .. cool shit ..


gather up some old torpedoes!

tube one! FIRE


*putt putt putt putt*....



KERSMASHHHHHHH


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

My Mom Gave Us a Badass coffee maker , Im liking this even though the K-Cups are expensive , I love this Italian Coffee I buy from amazon ,, It goes perfect with smoking hash .. We have the Special Edition One Its got Cool Blue lights 

http://www.keurig.com/b60.asp?mscsid=WTKRDT669P5A9NQQ1H8J6S0V8EC27RM4


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

Why is Pyro speaking German? (it's German isn't it?)


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a krups it is a good machine. I am a coffee addict.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why is Pyro speaking German? (it's German isn't it?)


Some jackass PM ed me and told me it was German day... I am a sucker.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

I only speak English, I wish I knew other languages. 

Where is everyone today? Sunny? Twisty? Tips? Slik? who am I forgetting? and whatever happened to Puffdamagikdragon? I miss her, Puff, o puff.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I only speak English, I wish I knew other languages.
> 
> Where is everyone today? Sunny? Twisty? Tips? Slik? who am I forgetting? and whatever happened to Puffdamagikdragon? I miss her, Puff, o puff.......


I speak 
English pretty well.
Spanish , Curse words and a few other words ,, No full sentences
Italian , I understand it if someone is speaking it , I can speak a few words 
Ghetto , I can speak it , But it sounds funny coming from a white guy from the mountains 
Ebonics ,, Huh


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

It is hard to speak english for me I was raised in the Med...Syntax is funny in english. This causes lots of misunderstandings


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 27, 2009)

today is NOT my day.


i just stubbed my big toe on the bottom stair and fell up the flight.


ouch.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> today is NOT my day.
> 
> 
> i just stubbed my big toe on the bottom stair and fell up the flight.
> ...


At this rate you will not be ambulatory long


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

morning RIU , fire it up


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

I only fall up stairs when I'm drunk... Im glad I dont drink that much anymore


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes.... a relief baby sitter I am free to get blitz_krieged!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sunny, gehen die Knie zuerst, weil sie unser ganzes Gewicht stützen.


I weigh a 110lbs...you would think a couple of knees could handle that...maybe not.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well Time to start my day ,, Have a good one folks ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

I have one bad knee. back when they kids played sports, walking down bleachers always scared the hell out of me. I was always scared the bad knee would give and I'd fall.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I weigh a 110lbs...you would think a couple of knees could handle that...maybe not.


Running is bad for the knees.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

Bye Vette have a good day.

I went to the doctors when my knees started acting up. He said that the cartilage in my left knee is wearing thin, in other words, I am lacking cartilage! He said when it becomes to the point of me not being able to walk they will do a surgery where they scrape your knee caps....I will wait.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no meniscus or ACL ligament....I can't walk on rampe because there is no ligament to help me stop...It is funny because I live on a mountain...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Are Quaalude's still on the market in the USA?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Are Quaalude's still on the market in the USA?


Funny, I asked that same question yesterday....I also asked if Black Beauties were still around...dunno


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I am isolated do not know too much about the here and now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

Diem I know what it feels like, I am isolated too. I feel out of touch with all the stuff that is going on nowadays..I have to ask my kids.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

cheech and chong days


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I only speak English, I wish I knew other languages.
> 
> Where is everyone today? Sunny? Twisty? Tips? Slik? who am I forgetting? and whatever happened to Puffdamagikdragon? I miss her, Puff, o puff.......


*Hi miss, Sunny.. all..I'm around, but its got real slow here laterly in our part of the site.........*



Sunnysideup said:


> I weigh a 110lbs...you would think a couple of knees could handle that...maybe not.


*Actually I saw a health show that said that lower weight people get MORE injuries when the start running as the heavy people's knees are kind of used to stress just from the weight itself and normal day to day impact.. 
*
 


diemdepyro said:


> Are Quaalude's still on the market in the USA?


*Rorer..714 or was it 711... 14 I think... been awhile..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

Twisty I liked your answer to my knee problems! Now, I am going to make a pizza and a cake and wash it down with ice cream....I will put on weight!! WooooHoooooo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that's a cure, Pizza cake and ice cream, where do I sign up?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Twistyman Hows the hip? Cold weather make it smart. The cold is screwing me this year.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Now that's a cure, Pizza cake and ice cream, where do I sign up?


Right at my kitchen door!! 

Hi Miss!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

you got 30 minutes


----------



## skiskate (Jan 27, 2009)

After testing rocks for three hours I can finally bake! Time to actually start the day.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

I am having some Thai chicken...Free chicken. Just some feed.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

skiskate said:


> After testing rocks for three hours I can finally bake! Time to actually start the day.


 Geologist or crack head?


----------



## skiskate (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Geologist or crack head?


Geologist


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

skiskate said:


> Geologist


Thank God......


----------



## skiskate (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Thank God......


Hahah yeah although I am in a little crack town, so i could go get some sweet rocks.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

To each his own vice IMO


----------



## Kludge (Jan 27, 2009)

Now there is scientific evidence that wake and bake is actually good for you.

*Marijuana could prevent Alzheimer's*

A puff a day might keep Alzheimer's away, according to marijuana research by professor Gary Wenk and associate professor Yannic Marchalant of the Ohio State Department of Psychology. 

full story


Oh, unless you're young, then it's bad...

"However, marijuana had the reverse effect on young rats' brains, actually impairing mental ability."


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

damn pyro, how long on your on here? you posts have gone way up


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 27, 2009)

Nuttin better in the start of a day than smokin a blunt and orderin a huge breakfast. KICKASS


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

been here for years SICC


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

you jus started postin like last week haha, i was jus sayin


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1987929]damn pyro, how long on your on here? you posts have gone way up

[/quote]
I some times fail to sleep....then i like to smoke a bowl and poke the bears


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

During the upgrade my data was lost...i am not so concerned


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Kludge said:


> Now there is scientific evidence that wake and bake is actually good for you.
> 
> *Marijuana could prevent Alzheimer's*
> 
> ...


 Glad i am not a rat


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mmmmm Nothin better then some wake n bake. Then right after eating some left over "Pot Loaf" from last night <3


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

post like your talkn in a IM
makes for high post count


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey creepy....how's the photo shop.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good good. i made 4 web templates last night. Just like i told ppl i would. Sold 2 last night as well for 65 each <3. How ya doin diem


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi miss, Sunny.. all..I'm around, but its got real slow here laterly in our part of the site.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were rorer and then lemon bought out rorer and then leon went out of business. they are manufactured in south africa.
They are now marketed under the name Mandrax


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

mandrex came cello wrapped in Juarez. Home of fort Bliss


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Thats good...You said you loved it.) did you ever use GIMP?



wasnt it called "King gimp " or somethin like that ?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

nevermind i was thinkn of a tv special


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

who ? where ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Seems posts are disappearing.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Seems posts are disappearing.


yea ,,, its you !


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt delete any of my posts... If anything was deleted im not the one that deleted them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> I didnt delete any of my posts... If anything was deleted im not the one that deleted them.


*I think maybe pyro is trippn....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

What posts?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think maybe pyro is trippn....*


Quit reading my mind


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

*trippn.............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

Tipsgnob this avatar is a little bigger want it?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 27, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/155130-converting-soil-aero-hydroponic-setup.html These two are related

I have a plant in a 55 gallon drum of yard dirt and would like to switch it to a aeroponics system. What kind of problems will i have?
this is one stoned guy thread worse than the above.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening Folks ...................................... 

10'' of snow on the way here , followed by some sleet, Ice and rain .. Cheers ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Evening Folks ......................................
> 
> 10'' of snow on the way here , followed by some sleet, Ice and rain .. Cheers ..


*sup vette... we had an ice storm last night and they are calling for snow tonight..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Evening Folks ......................................
> 
> 10'' of snow on the way here , followed by some sleet, Ice and rain .. Cheers ..


*Same here.................. *



tipsgnob said:


> *sup vette... we had an ice storm last night and they are calling for snow tonight..*


*Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ...........!!!

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sup vette... we had an ice storm last night and they are calling for snow tonight..*


Whats Up Tips , We are getting snow 1st then Ice , I dont care ,, Im warm and indoors .. Whats new with you ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Tips , We are getting snow 1st then Ice , I dont care ,, Im warm and indoors .. Whats new with you ?


*hell I'm cold...I keep it pretty cold in here...I have to fight those women I live with about the heat. I put a programable thermostat in and you can't adjust without putting in the code.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell I'm cold...I keep it pretty cold in here...I have to fight those women I live with about the heat. I put a programable thermostat in and you can't adjust without putting in the code.*



we keep ours set at 66..... and I usually have a fleece on .. Im toasty


Whats Up Twisty


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

*twisty man dude!!!*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

Good evening gentlemen! 

And any ladies out there also!!!


Hugs all around!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

Good evening. I'm lurking about.....  

what's up with you China?


----------



## rezo (Jan 27, 2009)

i only can on weekends so i do but i also enjoy get off work and bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm having the post dinner bake.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good evening. I'm lurking about.....
> 
> what's up with you China?


Not too much..... crazy thing... I had a dream about you a few nights ago. We were at your house and you have a blue sofa.... nice place, humble and very comfortable. I didn't know you had three cats until yesterday.... but there were three cats in my dream. A golden/yellow one.... a gray one.... and one that was a crazy cat that was mostly white but tye dyed into mini mohawks all over his body.LOL

I remember looking out your front door...... and seeing grass.

That's all I remember. Nothing else. Makes no sense!!! But it was a happy dream.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry.... I also remember you had shoulder length hair...... light color.... and a great smile. Friendly smile.... and a blue bike.

Crazy!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

that is pretty close, my couch is white, but I have a red and white cover on it. (the couch won't fit in the washing machine, but the cover will) 

I have a tortiose shell type of cat that is a tan color, a grey one with black stripes and a psycho black cat. 

Our house is small, humble and comfortable is correct, it's lived in. Yes there is grass outside the front door, but a lot of various flowers are out there too. 

That's funny stuff.

My hair is just past my shoulders, but it's dark in the winter, in summer it lightens up a lot and my bike is red, but close. MY friends tell me I'm all hair and teeth, so I must have a friendly smile.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> we keep ours set at 66..... and I usually have a fleece on .. Im toasty
> Whats Up Twisty





tipsgnob said:


> *twisty man dude!!!*





ChinaCat said:


> Good evening gentlemen!
> And any ladies out there also!!!
> Hugs all around!





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good evening. I'm lurking about.....
> what's up with you China?


*Good evening guys..... gals..*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> that is pretty close, my couch is white, but I have a red and white cover on it. (the couch won't fit in the washing machine, but the cover will)
> 
> I have a tortiose shell type of cat that is a tan color, a grey one with black stripes and a psycho black cat.
> 
> ...


It is so strange..... no conversation, no reason for being there.....maybe the cat with the mohawks was black?!?!?! lol.... Felt like we were friends forever. Gotta stop eating Vette's chili right before bed.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL, crazy stuff. Maybe we wre just hanging out, shootin the shit. We do that sometimes. 

Yes the mohawk cat would have had to been the black one, he's a psycho kitty for sure. He'll let you pet him and then attack your hand.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a silly question.... when you sit on your couch..... can see out your front door?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL, crazy stuff. Maybe we wre just hanging out, shootin the shit. We do that sometimes.
> 
> Yes the mohawk cat would have had to been the black one, he's a psycho kitty for sure. He'll let you pet him and then attack your hand.


Yes... he wrapped his front paws around my arm and kinda climbed up my arm.... then he ran around the room... back and forth and stuff.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

it depends on which part of the couch you are on. The south end yes, the north end no. The door is on the north side of the room and the couch is on the west wall. If you did see outside, you'd see the front yard with the spare driveway where our truck lives. You'd see flowers, then grass, then more flowers then giant truck.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

You must have a touch of psychic energy or something. He is known to attack people who own cats. I don't know if he smells the other cats and it makes him mad or what. He'll attack then do some posturing around the room. He makes long drawn out mmmrrrrooooooooooooww oooooowwwww sounds too. 



ChinaCat said:


> Yes... he wrapped his front paws around my arm and kinda climbed up my arm.... then he ran around the room... back and forth and stuff.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> it depends on which part of the couch you are on. The south end yes, the north end no. The door is on the north side of the room and the couch is on the west wall. If you did see outside, you'd see the front yard with the spare driveway where our truck lives. You'd see flowers, then grass, then more flowers then giant truck.


lol.... yes..... funny thing is..... I remember sitting on the couch and seeing out the front door.

Oh well..... crazy thing dreams are. It was very cool though.... so that makes it all good! Vette was there..... and your husband was there... no kids.... music was on... your husband was drinking a bottle of something. Other silly details like that.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You must have a touch of psychic energy or something. He is known to attack people who own cats. I don't know if he smells the other cats and it makes him mad or what. He'll attack then do some posturing around the room. He makes long drawn out mmmrrrrooooooooooooww oooooowwwww sounds too.


I don't remember any sounds... except music was on and your speakers were in the living room. Not sure what music..... can't remember.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

Too funny, the speakers and the stereo are now in the computer room. We never used it in the living room and I wanted it in here.

My hubby is a non drinker, we both are, for almost 3 years now. Bottle of moutain dew maybe? He used to be a Jack Daniels guy.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Too funny, the speakers and the stereo are now in the computer room. We never used it in the living room and I wanted it in here.
> 
> My hubby is a non drinker, we both are, for almost 3 years now. Bottle of moutain dew maybe? He used to be a Jack Daniels guy.


Not sure what it was a bottle of.... just a bottle. Silly how only certain details stayed in my memory. Love mt dew though. 

I don't drink too often either. With my ex. .... I actually went 13 years without any drinking/partying. He was a terrible addict.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

......................................


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ......................................


Sorry... no Twisty dreams....

How are you this fine evening?


Thanks sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Sorry... no Twisty dreams....
> 
> How are you this fine evening?
> 
> ...


*Hi China.... been a strange week.... ... besides that quite....... I had a very bizarre RIU characters dream last week... seemed very real.. one of those dreams where you're running, and you wake up tired...........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi China.... been a strange week.... ... besides that quite....... I had a very bizarre RIU characters dream last week... seemed very real.. one of those dreams where you're running, and you wake up tired...........*


Who were you running from? lol Strange things happen in dreams. 

it must be the week..... mine was on Sat. or Sun. Weird stuff


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 27, 2009)

i am wearing the patch to stop smoking and the dreams are insane......it says to take them off it it happens but I love it? Am I strange or what??


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 27, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Who were you running from? lol Strange things happen in dreams.
> 
> it must be the week..... mine was on Sat. or Sun. Weird stuff


*We were all partying about 20 of us... vette had a blond reddish hair...you'res was shoulder length auburn... tips was there ..didn't get a face, short almost military haircut.. I was on a balcony looking down so I couldn't see faces... then all hell broke loose... not sure why..cops, thieves, plague ...god knows what...but we all took off running.. then it became a sort of defiant ones movie sort of cross country run.......*


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 27, 2009)

damn glad i wasnt in this dream  hehe


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> i am wearing the patch to stop smoking and the dreams are insane......it says to take them off it it happens but I love it? Am I strange or what??


Yes dreams are strange but fun sometimes! Nice to meet you! We haven't chatted before.... I still feel like I know everyone because of Vette. 



Twistyman said:


> *We were all partying about 20 of us... vette had a blond reddish hair...you'res was shoulder length auburn... tips was there ..didn't get a face, short almost military haircut.. I was on a balcony looking down so I couldn't see faces... then all hell broke loose... not sure why..cops, thieves, plague ...god knows what...but we all took off running.. then it became a sort of defiant ones movie sort of cross country run.......*



Funny stuff...... close with a description....but not quite there. 

We were being rebellious? I love it!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

ohhhh the smoking patch dreams, been there, stopped wearing it at night, that coupled with my zoloft dreams was just too much....


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> ohhhh the smoking patch dreams, been there, stopped wearing it at night, that coupled with my zoloft dreams was just too much....


I am so glad I never started smoking..... but there are many other things that make me dream. Like Vette's chili!!!!! lol


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 27, 2009)

Good night all!!!! 

Hugs and sweet dreams!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Yes dreams are strange but fun sometimes! Nice to meet you! We haven't chatted before.... I still feel like I know everyone because of Vette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the other way around China, Everybody knows Vette because of you.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Time to bake , I have answered too many silly questions to remain
unbaked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning Folks , Its snowing here , schools are closed , and Im getting High.... Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

The weather is getting worse here too...How you been Korvette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The weather is getting worse here too...How you been Korvette?


 Hey Pyro, Ive been ok ,, been keeping myself busy so Im not in front of the computer all day long .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Busy is better The weather is a big factor in my day. That and the grandkids....They are evil and always into things, I need a baby sitter for me..LOL I have to give them constant attention. My daughter is a strict parent. The roles get reversed(she thinks).


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

I had 3 in diapers at the same time ,, You dont have to tell me .. 

Schools are closed today , So China Cat is off and home ,, Im sure a lot dont get done today ,,I get sidetracked when Im around her ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

My wife has to work, they will get her if the roads close(that sucks).
My daughters school never has closed they do not care(funny).
I would not like either of their lives. The temps are falling here the snow is coming i better go to town and get some coffee.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats a bummer ................ I bet a lot of flooding happens ,, Im sure all the drains where water would run are covered with snow and Ice ,


----------



## skiskate (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning folks, still sick and coughing up a lung. Nothing a couple bong rips wnt fix.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

We got a shitpile of snow here too, My little dog can't potty, the snow is higher than his weiner  We're going to have to shovel a "potty path"


----------



## skiskate (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We got a shitpile of snow here too, My little dog can't potty, the snow is higher than his weiner  We're going to have to shovel a "potty path"


hahahahaha thats hilarious! We always shovel like two feet out the door for my dog then its up to her to find her way around in the snow. She usually climbs the biggest hill she can find and sits on it for like two hours.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

well it's a chore when the snow is higher than your butthole. We usually make a path through they yard for the little guy. The big dog is out there romping, she'll be a pain all day long, in - out -in -out -in -out.....she needs a revolving door.


----------



## skiskate (Jan 28, 2009)

thats the same way my big one is back home, it snows and all day shes constantly either running around in the backyard or coming in the house to check her bowl and then right back out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine comes in, gets her towel (she likes to be dried off) she checks her bowl, lays on her chair for a bit, then wants right back outside. She's like a big furry child.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone else notice that you can't give neg. rep anymore unless your elite? Someone started a thread about it, and, sure enough I just checked and all you can do is leave positive rep.....Chchchchanges....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney said something to me yesterday about the -rep being gone. I thought is was a glitch or something. It may be a good thing, people did abuse it in some ways. I got a -rep for my dog being "gay"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it will cause more fighting. I think some people hold back on lashing out on people because they don't want neg. rep. Now that they know they can't get it, well, I think we will see more fighting....At least it will make it interesting.

I am going for a run, or a walk, depending on my knees...lol

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanted to ask on the thread about it why it was disabled but the thread was already closed with the answer of, "it's disabled, end of story" Are we dealing with the federal government here? This "because I said so" bit doesn't fly to well with me.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wanted to ask on the thread about it why it was disabled but the thread was already closed with the answer of, "it's disabled, end of story" Are we dealing with the federal government here? This "because I said so" bit doesn't fly to well with me.


Me either, that is why I have been exploring other avenues.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

if you find a better place, let me know, I don't want to be left behind.........


Hey look, I got the medal back again...........I'm surpised it wasn't disabled


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> if you find a better place, let me know, I don't want to be left behind.........


To be honest, I am stalking Twisty and following him around...lol. 

I don't like being governed, and, this site has gotten so large that they can dictate what will go on out here, right or wrong. They are making too much money, imo. Then people will jump on and say "It is free, show some respect" Bullshit!!! We, the posters, is what brings in the money! Without us there is no more money....We do matter!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

The snow here is starting to switch over to hail.. The roads have to be a mess .. But I aint heading out anywhere .. so let them freeze


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL, Rick left me! I guess I took too long to get on my tennis shoes. He left!! Wow, what a punishment...I can't run with him until I puke...that will teach me to be late...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

I think my girlfriend of 4 years is leaving me for my dealer.

i dont even know what the fuck to say.

i knew something was fishy so i looked at her phone, and its all endless texts about how they should move in together and shit like that.

im so fucking sad.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> I think my girlfriend of 4 years is leaving me for my dealer.
> 
> i dont even know what the fuck to say.
> 
> ...


Wow Dude, I am sorry.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude have you confronted her yet?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude  I'm sorry, but if she's going to be like that, best to be done with her. A cheater always cheats, but look on the bright side, if she'll cheat with him, she'll cheat on him.........kick her to the curb, you're worth more than that.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wow Dude, I am sorry.


i am too.

ive been crying since last night. i feel like a pile of shit.

i dont have anyone to talk to about it, because that scumbag was supposed to be my best friend. and so was she.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

You can talk to us, we have all this female insight going on, come here,  you can cry on my shoulder, you're probably around the age of my son anyway.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude  I'm sorry, but if she's going to be like that, best to be done with her. A cheater always cheats, but look on the bright side, if she'll cheat with him, she'll cheat on him.........kick her to the curb, you're worth more than that.


she says she hasnt cheated on me, and i have no proof that she did, just these very very sneaky suspect texts.

and her telling me he's in love with her, and how shed never cheat on me and this and that and the other..

i want to believe her but i really dont...

idk what to do with the dog if we break up..i got it for her, but he lives with me...

i dont think ill be able to keep it... 

this sucks.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i am too.
> 
> ive been crying since last night. i feel like a pile of shit.
> 
> i dont have anyone to talk to about it, because that scumbag was supposed to be my best friend. and so was she.


Man, I am so sorry. I know the pain you are feeling, all too well. You will hear this a thousand times, and, you will get sick of it, but, it is the truth....Here it goes, you are better off without her. If she is willing to do something this vile, she is not worth keeping. You will look back at this one day and you will be thankful she did what she did. You will be glad and happy that you found out her true colors before you married her. I am sorry and I know the pain is deep, but, I can tell you it will get better.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> I think my girlfriend of 4 years is leaving me for my dealer.
> 
> i dont even know what the fuck to say.
> 
> ...


 Bummer ,, But maybe its best


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

just remember it's not the dogs fault so don't punish the poor dog. 

Maybe it's for the better, imagine if you'd bought a house and had kids, at least you guys can split up without funding a lawyers vacation.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just think now you wont have to share your stash ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Whatever you do don't act irrational!! Trust me, I have been there. I freaked the fuck out, and I reacted to the situation with a can of spray paint....all over her house and car....."Slut, Whore, Husband Stealer, Cunt" You name it, I painted it! NOT WORTH IT!

The best advice my father ever gave me was when this happened. He told me "I know your angry and hurt. I know you want revenge. The best revenge is living your life well. People like this ALWAYS fall on their own, they don't need your push."

Just stay calm and don't do anything you may regret. (Like I did)


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You can talk to us, we have all this female insight going on, come here,  you can cry on my shoulder, you're probably around the age of my son anyway.


thanks miss

i appreciate it, its just good to hear that someone is nice enough to listen.

i dont even understand this situation at all...im so fuckin confused about it that i cant really even explain it..

i guess all i can say is it started about a week before i stopped going to pick up trees from him, and my girl started picking it up on the way home...

ever since then she's lied to me almost everyday about stupid things, where she was, who she was with, when she was doing something she wasnt doing...several times id call to ask what she was doing, shed say she was hanging out with a female friend, and then i see her in town and shes by herself gettin lunch...like..whats the point of lying about that? the lie itself starts the arguements not even necessarily what shes lying about..because if shes lying about mundane pointless shit, whats she really trying to cover up?

so i stopped talking to the dealer because he just seemed mad sketchy around me, and stopped seeming like my friend. this was all about a month and change ago...i read her celly last night.. idk what happend in between, other than she started not calling as much, hangin out as much, staying over as much...shed complain she wanted to be by herself to piss me off knowing shes one of what used to be 3 peolpe i could enjoy being around, now down to 2... and that'll probably be thinned out to 1 if she is cheating on me...

im so fuckin sad i i dont even know. i wish i had some whiskey.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow Sunny, you rebel, did you kick the bitches ass? 

I think if someone even tried to cheat with my man I would snap. It's a small town, it's no secret that we're married. 

I'm glad I can trust him, there's no place he'd rather be than at home.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Whatever you do don't act irrational!! Trust me, I have been there. I freaked the fuck out, and I reacted to the situation with a can of spray paint....all over her house and car....."Slut, Whore, Husband Stealer, Cunt" You name it, I painted it! NOT WORTH IT!
> 
> The best advice my father ever gave me was when this happened. He told me "I know your angry and hurt. I know you want revenge. The best revenge is living your life well. People like this ALWAYS fall on their own, they don't need your push."
> 
> Just stay calm and don't do anything you may regret. (Like I did)


that voice in the back of all our heads that says revenge, that says get yours you FUCKING pussy..its not really us. they try to convince us they are our best friends, but really...thats just our ego.

i want revenge. 
but i want my girlfriend so much more.

i feel like im putting off heat everything around me feels mad tense...


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

keep the dog, dump the girl


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude, I'm sorry for your pain, but I think it's time to cut her lose. Sometimes people just aren't meant to be together and she sounds like a BBD kind of girl, always on the lookout for the Bigger Better Deal. 

I'm sad for you, but drinking won't make it go away. I agree with Sunny, live your life well. Do the best you can do and one day she'll be looking at you thinking "damn I really fucked that one up" 

Now that is sweet revenge. 

I'm sure the right girl is out there, you just haven't found her yet.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow Sunny, you rebel, did you kick the bitches ass?
> 
> I think if someone even tried to cheat with my man I would snap. It's a small town, it's no secret that we're married.
> 
> I'm glad I can trust him, there's no place he'd rather be than at home.


No, I didn't physically fight her. I knew her, well. I just spray painted her house and car. She was lucky. I could have killed her, and, I thought about it. She was a friend of my family. We picked her up when she was down and gave her a home to live in until she got on her feet. We treated her like one of us.  She wiped the sweat off my head when I laid in the hospital dying of cancer, she cleaned my house, she kept care of my children...all the while she was sleeping with my husband. It was a very bad time, one I would not wish on my worst enemy.



DudeLebowski said:


> that voice in the back of all our heads that says revenge, that says get yours you FUCKING pussy..its not really us. they try to convince us they are our best friends, but really...thats just our ego.
> 
> i want revenge.
> but i want my girlfriend so much more.
> ...


You are stressed, and, you have every right to be. Keep busy, make plans to do something constructive. The worst case scenario is already here, it can't get any worse. Once you accept it you will be able to move on. It is hard, and you can do it!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, I'm sorry for your pain, but I think it's time to cut her lose. Sometimes people just aren't meant to be together and she sounds like a BBD kind of girl, always on the lookout for the Bigger Better Deal.
> 
> I'm sad for you, but drinking won't make it go away. I agree with Sunny, live your life well. Do the best you can do and one day she'll be looking at you thinking "damn I really fucked that one up"
> 
> ...


i think i might just have a sit down and give up on relationships for a minute...this will have officially ruined my ring of friends.

i wont be able to visit the people the dealer lives with, whom were my friends before he moved in there...i wont be able to hang out with my girl, or him...

ill just be able to chill with my neighbor..and he's a working man with a wife an kids so that's hard to do except once a week to smoke..

i just dont think i wanna be around people if this is really the end of this relationship...maybe ill go back to school...


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude i surprize d a hell out of myself i was smokin a tulip joint and i had a visoin that barrak obama was legalizin marijuana. Feeeeeaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr ttttthhhhhheeeee tulip!!!!!!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> No, I didn't physically fight her. I knew her, well. I just spray painted her house and car. She was lucky. I could have killed her, and, I thought about it. She was a friend of my family. We picked her up when she was down and gave her a home to live in until she got on her feet. We treated her like one of us. She wiped the sweat off my head when I laid in the hospital dying of cancer, she cleaned my house, she kept care of my children...all the while she was sleeping with my husband. It was a very bad time, one I would not wish on my worst enemy.
> 
> 
> You are stressed, and, you have every right to be. Keep busy, make plans to do something constructive. The worst case scenario is already here, it can't get any worse. Once you accept it you will be able to move on. It is hard, and you can do it!


im smokin the last bit of pot ill have for a long time seeing as how he was supplyin it. cant start growing til i get a new place, and im unemployed til feb 28th. atleast ill pass any pisstest that the forces that be may spring on me..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

You should swear off women for one year. Just worry about yourself, take care of yourself, do everything for you for one year. After that year, you'll have fresh perspective when you meet a girl. 

So the dealer lives with other people and the girl wants to move there? I give this situation 6 months if that. When she gets sick of things, don't take her back. Be strong and just say no.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

dudelebowski said:


> im smokin the last bit of pot ill have for a long time seeing as how he was supplyin it. Cant start growing til i get a new place, and im unemployed til feb 28th. Atleast ill pass any pisstest that the forces that be may spring on me..


dude that sucks if i cant get high at least five times a day i get seriuosly pissed.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should swear off women for one year. Just worry about yourself, take care of yourself, do everything for you for one year. After that year, you'll have fresh perspective when you meet a girl.
> 
> So the dealer lives with other people and the girl wants to move there? I give this situation 6 months if that. When she gets sick of things, don't take her back. Be strong and just say no.


no no, they both want to move away somewhere by the look of it...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im smokin the last bit of pot ill have for a long time seeing as how he was supplyin it. cant start growing til i get a new place, and im unemployed til feb 28th. atleast ill pass any pisstest that the forces that be may spring on me..


Awww Dude! I will mail you herb, fuck your dick head dealer!!!

Good for you on the job! That will keep your mind off this shit. Try and remember that everything happens for a reason. I am a firm believer of this and that good things DO happen to good people. Stay to true to yourself and the people you hold dear and you will see that good things will come your way.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> dude that sucks if i cant get high at least five times a day i get seriuosly pissed.


yea me too...looks like i picked a bad month to stop smokin ciggies


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should swear off women for one year. Just worry about yourself, take care of yourself, do everything for you for one year. After that year, you'll have fresh perspective when you meet a girl.
> 
> So the dealer lives with other people and the girl wants to move there? I give this situation 6 months if that. When she gets sick of things, don't take her back. Be strong and just say no.


YOUR ONLY WOMAN SHOULD BE WEED HES RIGHT Women cost lots of mony and you dont get laid as much as you supply weed or pay her.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

ciggs are retarded, you made the right choice


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> yea me too...looks like i picked a bad month to stop smokin ciggies


Whre do you live at?


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ciggs are retarded, you made the right choice


I only smoke cigs to enhance my buzz


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Awww Dude! I will mail you herb, fuck your dick head dealer!!!
> 
> Good for you on the job! That will keep your mind off this shit. Try and remember that everything happens for a reason. I am a firm believer of this and that good things DO happen to good people. Stay to true to yourself and the people you hold dear and you will see that good things will come your way.


Thanks sunny, you're a sweetheart.
you too misshester..thanks alot, ive calmed down just tryin to figure out what actually has been going on..all night i kept thinking about it and it wound me up like a top, but now i think im nerfed out pretty good...

i hate it when shit "gets real"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> no no, they both want to move away somewhere by the look of it...


Here is something else I learned during my 'time' of going through this.
Right now your girl and your dealers relationship is being fueled by what they are doing to you. It gives them a common bond....Once you remove yourself from it, they only have each other. It then becomes boring, and 90% of the time it fails. If you feed fuel on their relationship, by acting out and attempting to get her back, YOU will be keeping this relationship alive. 
Back out of it, wash your hands and let them fall all on their own.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Whre do you live at?


north east USA


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Here is something else I learned during my 'time' of going through this.
> Right now your girl and your dealers relationship is being fueled by what they are doing to you. It gives them a common bond....Once you remove yourself from it, they only have each other. It then becomes boring, and 90% of the time it fails. If you feed fuel on their relationship, by acting out and attempting to get her back, YOU will be keeping this relationship alive.
> Back out of it, wash your hands and let them fall all on their own.


i want to be done with it, or have it keep going...im not going to be sleeping with her for awhile thats for sure, but i want to see if she's also lying about this, or what. basically i want her to be the one to tell me...ill end it after i know for sure...but i dont want to be the one regretting this..

she's been everything to me for so long...


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> north east USA


Sweet me too what stste i might be able to help a brother out.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> I only smoke cigs to enhance my buzz


smoke another bowl instead


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> smoke another bowl instead


my weedman was the guy she might be leavin with...cant get the ganj..


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> smoke another bowl instead


Or drink a bottle o jim bean


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i want to be done with it, or have it keep going...im not going to be sleeping with her for awhile thats for sure, but i want to see if she's also lying about this, or what. basically i want her to be the one to tell me...ill end it after i know for sure...but i dont want to be the one regretting this..
> 
> she's been everything to me for so long...


This is something I DON'T recommend...this is what I did. I KNEW my husband was cheating. I had NO proof, it was a gut feeling. I had no idea who he was cheating with,but, I knew it was someone. I questioned him and he had all the right answers, even though they were lies. It ate me up inside. I finally got out the yellow pages and I found a firm that did polygraphs. I gave him the choice....take it or leave. The truth finally came out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Or drink a bottle o jim bean


thats a very big possibility...it wont make things better, but ill be drunk. and i like getting drunk, its like an endurance race.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Or drink a bottle o jim bean


NO! Don't tell him to do that!!!! That will help nothing, it will make it worse!


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> my weedman was the guy she might be leavin with...cant get the ganj..


 Well tell me what state LIke I said might be able tto help aa fellow stoner out


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> This is something I DON'T recommend...this is what I did. I KNEW my husband was cheating. I had NO proof, it was a *gut feeling*. I had no idea who he was cheating with,but, I knew it was someone. I questioned him and he had all the right answers, even though they were lies. It ate me up inside. I finally got out the yellow pages and I found a firm that did polygraphs. I gave him the choice....take it or leave. The truth finally came out.




fuck............thats what i got.......*fuck.*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> NO! Don't tell him to do that!!!! That will help nothing, it will make it worse!


its okay, ive got about a foot and a half of snow on the ground and i live in a town where there isnt a liqor store, pharmacy or gasstation for 7-10 miles in any direction..


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> its okay, ive got about a foot and a half of snow on the ground and i live in a town where there isnt a liqor store, pharmacy or gasstation for 7-10 miles in any direction..


Dude I have a foot and a half too. Man what state do u live in


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> fuck............thats what i got.......*fuck.*


Me too, and I tried to dismiss it over and over again. Then someone told me that if I was thinking this, the odds are something is going on. I had to know the truth and like you, I did not want to destroy my relationship in the process. It is difficult and it isn't easy, by no means. But, you have to ask yourself what is harder, living in a relationship that may not be true, or finding out the truth. If the truth is that she has done nothing wrong, well then you will be eating some shit for some time to come. I would rather eat shit for some time to come than live with a cheater.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> NO! Don't tell him to do that!!!! That will help nothing, it will make it worse!


It will not help. I did the drink thing sure is a way to mess up the rest of your day.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Dude I have a foot and a half too. Man what state do u live in


im in the tri state area


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Dude I have a foot and a half too. Man what state do u live in


Why are you on his nuts to find out where he lives???????


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Why are you on his nuts to find out where he lives???????


maybe hes a narc

that'd be sweet. 

fat ass cherry to top it all off


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> maybe hes a narc
> 
> that'd be sweet.
> 
> fat ass cherry to top it all off


Don't know what he is, but, he is sure aggressive to find out where you are....fuck that


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Don't know what he is, but, he is sure aggressive to find out where you are....fuck that


haha 

idk so hows everyones wake an bake goin?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It will not help. I did the drink thing sure is a way to mess up the rest of your day.


Morning Diem.....sorry, didn't see you there.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

maybe hes just a nice person that wants to give away weed ?


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im in the tri state area


Shit man im not no knark I was just wonderin cause you said you almost out of weed and i was tryin to help a bro out if you know what i mean


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Shit man im not no knark I was just wonderin cause you said you almost out of weed and i was tryin to help a bro out if you know what i mean


its cool i wouldnt wanna put you at risk like that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> maybe hes just a nice person that wants to give away weed ?


Maybe, maybe not........I know I could use some free weed. 
I LIVE IN SOUTH FLORIDA, BOCA GRANDE. I will give you my address, lol.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> maybe hes just a nice person that wants to give away weed ?


EXACTLY this dude is player that chicks justa Playa hatr


----------



## DopeFeen (Jan 28, 2009)

wake and bakin to the snow fall. and yeah i might have an adress for ya too


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> EXACTLY this dude is player that chicks justa Playa hatr


hahaha i dont wanna be a player no mo'.

im not a player i just get fucked up alot.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> its cool i wouldnt wanna put you at risk like that.


Alright man as far as i know you could just live 20 miles away shit i could come over and we can smoke a tulip joint youd get super fucked up . All I do is help out my homies and get high every hour on da hour


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiLLLLLLOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEE MMMMYYYY MARIJUAAAAANA


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Alright man as far as i know you could just live 20 miles away shit i could come over and we can smoke a tulip joint youd get super fucked up . All I do is help out my homies and get high every hour on da hour


im quite a stretch aways from where you asked...


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im quite a stretch aways from where you asked...


you mean the messege i left you on your personal account . shit I was get ready to roll one. I might as well now I am felin depressed.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Maybe, maybe not........I know I could use some free weed.
> I LIVE IN SOUTH FLORIDA, BOCA GRANDE. I will give you my address, lol.



is that near boca chica ?


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH The fuckin snowflakes that are commin down right now made a penis in my drive way. How I have no idea


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> is that near boca chica ?


Not that I know of. I am in the middle of....NOTHING! lol.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

well hope it work out with you and your lack of marijuana. Im feelin for ya dog. Im out


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH The fuckin snowflakes that are commin down right now made a penis in my drive way. How I have no idea


I happen to like penis's....a pic would be nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

i hate to break in here but i have a question, ..................

if you are hanging at a web site then shit gets bad for you and you leave, then you tell and invite everyone over from the old site, isn't it just the same thing under a different name?


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I happen to like penis's....a pic would be nice.


Im sorrry i should of took a pic it blew away about two minuites ago. Or was it two minuets times movin too slow for me to know


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

No Sunny, I am in the middle of nothing. You at least have alligators and fun shit like that


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a pic of my own but my g-freind might not like that. And the camera isnt nig enough. Well Im outta here my girl wants some lovin


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate to break in here but i have a question, ..................
> 
> if you are hanging at a web site then shit gets bad for you and you leave, then you tell and invite everyone over from the old site, isn't it just the same thing under a different name?


Yeah pretty much....but, it depends if the new site is ran the same as the old one....if it is ran differently than it wouldn't be the same. I guess it depends on why you left the old site. Why? You going somewhere?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah pretty much....but, it depends if the new site is ran the same as the old one....if it is ran differently than it wouldn't be the same. I guess it depends on why you left the old site. Why? You going somewhere?


no, everyone else is. i went over there last year to try to dump some poundage. it never paid off but i still post over there to keep in touch with a few people. it's just funny how these "wagon trains" always start. then everyone ends up back here in the end. i've been watching it happen for over 2 years now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

It depends on how the site is run. How many half naked avatars are there? Personally I'm sick of seeing the naked chick in birthing postion with the tiny pot leaves covering her groceries. Now people are making their own versions of that crap. There is a time and place for porn and weed sites aren't falling under that description. 

Are name calling and personal attacks allowed there? 

How about a thread asking about a change in the format and a mod closes it with a "just because" kind of answer? 

I guess it just depends on how things are run.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, everyone else is. i went over there last year to try to dump some poundage. it never paid off but i still post over there to keep in touch with a few people. it's just funny how these "wagon trains" always start. then everyone ends up back here in the end. i've been watching it happen for over 2 years now.


I have been watching it the past year. People come and go and come back. I think they will still come back as long as not too many changes take place here and they fix some of the quirks like the search function. I personally venture off if I need specific information that I can't readily find here. Then I come back here to bs with my friends. I feel like I have to go elsewhere sometimes to get the information I need quickly. And, a lot of the time when I google my question, RIU links show so I end up back here! It all depends on the situation.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It depends on how the site is run. How many half naked avatars are there? Personally I'm sick of seeing the naked chick in birthing postion with the tiny pot leaves covering her groceries. Now people are making their own versions of that crap. There is a time and place for porn and weed sites aren't falling under that description.
> 
> Are name calling and personal attacks allowed there?
> 
> ...


your avatar complaint is 6 months past due. 

i was attacked over there, .................. regardless of why. 

i could really care less. i just find it hella funny people try to leave but take it all with them. and yes there is nudity over there, threads and avatars.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, everyone else is. i went over there last year to try to dump some poundage. it never paid off but i still post over there to keep in touch with a few people. it's just funny how these "wagon trains" always start. then everyone ends up back here in the end. i've been watching it happen for over 2 years now.


I just set up a forum like this but not about cannabis...These things are net trends. It can piss me off but I can't afford to piss off customers or potential customers. Stuff like that have to be weighed by who knows best....Be the decider. I love power


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It depends on how the site is run. How many half naked avatars are there? Personally I'm sick of seeing the naked chick in birthing postion with the tiny pot leaves covering her groceries. Now people are making their own versions of that crap. There is a time and place for porn and weed sites aren't falling under that description.
> 
> Are name calling and personal attacks allowed there?
> 
> ...


Funny Miss How are you? Hi all...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I just set up a forum like this but not about cannabis...These things are net trends. It can piss me off but I can't afford to piss off customers or potential customers. Stuff like that have to be weighed by who knows best....Be the decider. I love power


i'm not pissed, i'm laughing.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! i finally got friggin paid!!!!!! i was seriously ready to get my ass kicked in the process of trying to get my money, but the a-holes finally paid. never again will i do work for an Odd Fellows, Moose, or Elk lodge type club. i dont like working for a single picky customer...working for these guys is like doing a job for 50 picky a-holes, each with thier own idea of how i should do my job.

the check cleared, im done.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Really, because that avatar is still around and some guy just made his own version of it 2 days ago, it's on this thread. 

You asked a question and I answered, if you don't like the answer it isn't my fault. 

Here's a question for you, why were the cak wars photos removed from peoples sigs? The penis' were covered, yet they were removed. It's OK to have naked women with tiny leaves covering their nipples and clits, but put a penis in some underwear that shows its shape and that was not tolerated.....





fdd2blk said:


> your avatar complaint is 6 months past due.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone seen Phoenix or Gryphonn?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I think they are on tour in the bush, the last time I saw them on here they said their battery for their laptop was low. I hope they're doing ok.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Really, because that avatar is still around and some guy just made his own version of it 2 days ago, it's on this thread.
> 
> You asked a question and I answered, if you don't like the answer it isn't my fault.
> 
> Here's a question for you, why were the cak wars photos removed from peoples sigs? The penis' were covered, yet they were removed. It's OK to have naked women with tiny leaves covering their nipples and clits, but put a penis in some underwear that shows its shape and that was not tolerated.....


send me a link and it will be immediately removed. remember?


how come guys have to beg for pussy yet chicks have to beat the dicks off? 

it's life, ..................

[youtube]ZsBfPhtSWl8[/youtube]



don't go getting all offended. it just a innocent rant that was NOT directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think they are on tour in the bush, the last time I saw them on here they said their battery for their laptop was low. I hope they're doing ok.


I know, I have been thinking about them. Hopefully they will check in soon. I know the bush over there is pretty serious, I hope they are okay. I miss them.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I have reported the posts, and I'm guessing whoever got the report ignored it. 

Why do men say if they have boobs they'd stay home all day and play with them? Chase one kid across a parking lot with those things flopping around and they'd change their minds..... 



I miss Gryphonn and Pho3nix too. GRYPHONN, PHO3NIX, YOUR FAN CLUB IS CALLING YOU. 

It could be the time difference too, isn't it 11 at night there when it's 8 am where you are? Maybe we're just missing them or something?


and what happened to Puffdamagikdragon? I liked her, where's she been?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

and i removed no covered penises so i don't have that answer.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*morning all...what are we fussing about today?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

fuck, I guess I'm going to go and shovel snow, I keep hoping the shit will go away on it's own and so far it hasn't.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have reported the posts, and I'm guessing whoever got the report ignored it.
> 
> Why do men say if they have boobs they'd stay home all day and play with them? Chase one kid across a parking lot with those things flopping around and they'd change their minds.....



why are women so dirty? all those "embarrassing odors". lol 


[youtube]b_jOIY9JbHM[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all...what are we fussing about today?*


feminine itch.


[youtube]Q7OLDVMucug[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all...what are we fussing about today?*


I just do not know... Some valid points being made. Some rants...Business as usual


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

no, it's just that if I want to see naked tits and ass, I'd spend the day in front of the mirror. My tits are nicer anyway, no silicone, good and perky, they are much more pleasing to the eye that these plactic surgery girls that like to have their stuff hanging our all the time. 

It's no different that men not wanting to see other men naked all the time. 

Really, if men were assaulted by as many naked man pics as women are assaulted by naked women pics everyday, things would be a changing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*just wondering....TTFN*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 28, 2009)

[youtube]LUjMwiOm8sA[/youtube]


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate fake tits


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I hate fake tits


I love'em---see---everything balances out in the world


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

If your happy and you know it Spark a bowl
If your happy and you know it Spark a bowl .

If your happy and you know it ,and you really wanna show it,
If your happy and you know it Spark a bowl


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

True true Son of Man.... I find them almost offensive personally. I just hate them. They are not legit to me. They are fake and misshapen. I love women and god knows I love their breasts but fake ones are .....well..... just fake. I feel like women with fake tits are cheating. And, honestly, I do not find them attractive at all. The most beautiful girl in the world could have fake tits and I would not be interested in her. really.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

Im happy Korvette! Already sparked a bowl at 8am before i played in the snow with my dog for a bit. I love snow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Im happy Korvette! Already sparked a bowl at 8am before i played in the snow with my dog for a bit. I love snow.



I too was outside playing with the dogs .. The snow stopped we got about 8'' and now its hail and freezing rain ,


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah here too.... Why cant it just snow all day? Man, my dog just loves the snow. He runs around like a maniac and is in heaven and that puts me in heaven too. Nothing better than wake and bake, but wake and bake on a snowy day is even better!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

My husband got the snow blower out, I don't have to shovel now.  

I'm pretty much done with winter myself, bring on spring and flowers and warm weather !!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

record temps again this week. gonna hit 70 degrees today. the birds are chirping as the sun comes up. we're fucked this summer. the water should be at the red cone and up to the tree line right now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Huh?


fdd2blk said:


> i hate to break in here but i have a question, ..................
> 
> if you are hanging at a web site then shit gets bad for you and you leave, then you tell and invite everyone over from the old site, isn't it just the same thing under a different name?


Yeah, what she said.


misshestermoffitt said:


> It depends on how the site is run. How many half naked avatars are there? Personally I'm sick of seeing the naked chick in birthing postion with the tiny pot leaves covering her groceries. Now people are making their own versions of that crap. There is a time and place for porn and weed sites aren't falling under that description.
> 
> Are name calling and personal attacks allowed there?
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Huh?
> 
> Yeah, what she said.



that was soooooo 2 hours ago.  




check this out, ...............


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that was soooooo 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good man..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

The toast is burnt.....and uh...get ready for a shocker.......I don't care for bacon.Except in BLT's>I can't eat those much, either.Too much grease and terrible things happen to me.How about this?


fdd2blk said:


> that was soooooo 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I like my bacon crispy and I'm allergic to eggs. I used to like to eat them scrambled on toast, but can't do that anymore...........

I haven't eaten yet today, nothing sounds good........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that was soooooo 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sooo hungry man..mail me a plate...

just had another harvest...

good morning all


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Best way to get crispy bacon is to put it on a broiler pan so it catches the grease and bake it.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I like my bacon crispy and I'm allergic to eggs. I used to like to eat them scrambled on toast, but can't do that anymore...........
> 
> I haven't eaten yet today, nothing sounds good........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMM...........


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> im sooo hungry man..mail me a plate...
> 
> just had another harvest...
> 
> good morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> I think my girlfriend of 4 years is leaving me for my dealer.
> 
> i dont even know what the fuck to say.
> 
> ...


*In the 70's I was making $21,000 a year and I bought 3 new cars in a year and a 1/4.. the sweetest a 74 trans am 455 HO... I'd gone out with my GF for 4 years, her parents loved me.. bought us our own double bed..etc.. and when I had my bike accident and was in hospital she met a loans officer at the bank she worked at and figures the grass was greener.... she broke up with me in the hospital bed.... OK, such is life.... he was a charmer and she judged his wallet and not in his soul..... within a year she found out he was married and that the money he'd asked her to invest in his "idea" was gone..... yeah its sad... but if a person follows someone on whats in their pockets criteria...it's usually their downfall... if she did/does love him more, better you learn early that she was still looking...... luck... as hard and painful as it is now it is for the best......*



Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah pretty much....but, it depends if the new site is ran the same as the old one....if it is ran differently than it wouldn't be the same. I guess it depends on why you left the old site. Why? You going somewhere?





fdd2blk said:


> no, everyone else is. i went over there last year to try to dump some poundage. it never paid off but i still post over there to keep in touch with a few people. it's just funny how these "wagon trains" always start. then everyone ends up back here in the end. i've been watching it happen for over 2 years now.


*I like the sites I got to. (5)... but whats annoying is that the times for example... you come on in the morning and don't know if a post is from last night, yesterday afternoon or this morning...its been happening for weeks and when we ask POLITELY whats up... we get 0 reply... may seem like a small issue to some but an issue that still annoys us and continues to go unanswered... One might think that people who have been posting 10+ posts a day for a year might be at least worthy of a heads up or a reason..or some reply instead of completely being ignored.... One site you mentioned they tell you we're doing upgrades and this, that and the other may happen... any other issues happens like search, pics..etc please PM me... here its..no warning, no explanation and don't even think about PM'ing me because when I finish laughing at you I'll still ignore you......... With the exception of 4 days I was out of town I have been here a year last saturday and spend 12+ hours daily and get the same respect/replies..as a 2 post newbie......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

i will never cook you all breakfast again. 
*pouts*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman




How are you?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The toast is burnt.....and uh...get ready for a shocker.......I don't care for bacon.Except in BLT's>I can't eat those much, either.Too much grease and terrible things happen to me.How about this?View attachment 309401


Did u make that stoney wow now im starving..Gonna have to order some take out from denny's lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *In the 70's I was making $21,000 a per and I bought 3 new cars in a year and a 1/4.. the sweetest a 74 trans am 455 HO... I'd gone out with my GF for 4 years, her parents loved me.. bought us our own double bed..etc.. and when I had my bike accident and was in hospital she meet a loans officer at the bank she worked at and figures the grass was greener.... she broke up with me in the hospital bed.... OK, such is life.... he was a charmer and she judged his wallet and not in his soul..... within a year she found out he was married and that the money he'd asked her to invest in his "idea" was gone..... yeah its sad... but if a person follows someone on whats in their pockets criteria...it's usually their downfall... if she did/does love him more, better you learn early that she was still looking...... luck... as hard and painful as it is now it is for the best......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







rollitup started this site over 2 years ago as a "hobby". he has a real job. he is alone. he can't trust anyone to come in and start trying to fix things. look at the problem we have just trying to find a sane mod. if rollitup could fix it, he would. the man is doing his best. i've been a mod for almost 2 years and i can't even access anything. i fully understand his worries. i have seen a lot of people just drop nuts outta their skulls for no reason. it scares me. he is working on find a competent admin to help straighten everything out. our server is full again as well.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

loadin up the bong ... what would you choose ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

All that stuff is harder than pushing buttons....The server time thing. That is annoying as hell.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> loadin up the bong ... what would you choose ?


the middle one...looks more sativa..you dont want to end up back in bed.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

its all about indica, 

Morning all


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Still think that riu is the best site..Ive joined other sites in the past but its not the same..riu in insane and i fit in better here thats just my take on it all.
Its usually the same cool people floating around and then some other's that are helpfull then some that obviously dont want u around..
I like it here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Awwwwww....Let me cook YOU breakfast.


fdd2blk said:


> i will never cook you all breakfast again.
> *pouts*


No, but I could.


onthedl0008 said:


> Did u make that stoney wow now im starving..Gonna have to order some take out from denny's lol


"Nuts out of their skulls"MUAHAHAHAHA....


fdd2blk said:


> rollitup started this site over 2 years ago as a "hobby". he has a real job. he is alone. he can't trust anyone to come in and start trying to fix things. look at the problem we have just trying to find a sane mod. if rollitup could fix it, he would. the man is doing his best. i've been a mod for almost 2 years and i can't even access anything. i fully understand his worries. i have seen a lot of people just drop nuts outta their skulls for no reason. it scares me. he is working on find a competent admin to help straighten everything out. our server is full again as well.


The first one!


420weedman said:


> loadin up the bong ... what would you choose ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Breakfast is served.....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

idk what looks better, these Waffles or that joint


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1994648]its all about indica, 

Morning all [/quote]smoking 100% indica..Grand daddy purpl...just chopped a plant, now im back in bed..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

mmm toaster strudels.... 

im gonna make some waffles too.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> rollitup started this site over 2 years ago as a "hobby". he has a real job. he is alone. he can't trust anyone to come in and start trying to fix things. look at the problem we have just trying to find a sane mod. if rollitup could fix it, he would. the man is doing his best. i've been a mod for almost 2 years and i can't even access anything. i fully understand his worries. i have seen a lot of people just drop nuts outta their skulls for no reason. it scares me. he is working on find a competent admin to help straighten everything out. our server is full again as well.


*Thats all it takes fdd.... you just did it.... you just explained the issue and you didn't turn into a pumpkin... I know a site of this topic can't go to the dell 24hr. help line... but just a this/that the other is the prob. 
I don't want to be a mod per se but can I get a destroy button.... I thought I'd seen it all till the other day... "can I flower a seedling" it had two fucking leaves for gods sake..... I NEED A DESTROY BUTTON FOR THOSE... or send me a rubber brick I can throw........ PLEASE....!!! 

Thanks fdd........... 
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

the time is exactly 8 hours off. i have set mine to hong kong time in my user controls and it is correct now. try it.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Jan 28, 2009)

i'd have to say the third one to smoke looks nice and dense with just a tad of purple hues


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

hong kong huh? i need to try that


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the time is exactly 8 hours off. i have set mine to hong kong time in my user controls and it is correct now. try it.


smarty pants


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

i was with rollitup in chat the other night talking about the time. he fixed it. it was right for almost a day. then all the sudden it just changed. we were in chat again the other night. he fucked with it for almost an hour. it said it was all correct on the sever end, but my end was 8 hours off. he tried everything he could think of and couldn't get it to the correct time. he is aware of the problem and is doing his best. i'll poke him again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine is 10 hours off.I had to pick Vladivostok,Guam, eastern Australia time.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The first one!


nice, thats the one that ended up in there !
i can always pass out ... get up in a couple hours and its time to wake n bake again


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Indica doesn't make me pass out.It just makes me all molesty.My poor old man.


420weedman said:


> nice, thats the one that ended up in there !
> i can always pass out ... get up in a couple hours and its time to wake n bake again


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Indica doesn't make me pass out.It just makes me all molesty.My poor old man.


Ur such a perv stoney..
And i keep getting called a perv its u they need to be concerned with.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea they dont make me tired at all, but it does help later on when you go to bed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Indica doesn't make me pass out.It just makes me all molesty.My poor old man.


o he loves it!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was with rollitup in chat the other night talking about the time. he fixed it. it was right for almost a day. then all the sudden it just changed. we were in chat again the other night. he fucked with it for almost an hour. it said it was all correct on the sever end, but my end was 8 hours off. he tried everything he could think of and couldn't get it to the correct time. he is aware of the problem and is doing his best. i'll poke him again.


*Yeah it was OK the other day.. I'm using Eniwetok, Kwajnein time now ..its 1 hour ahead so its close enough not to be that bad.this week I felt like that damn Aussie (Hi Gryphonn) 20 head or 2435 weeks behind... I thought you guys were poking the stoned peeps...

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Moi?Nah, I'm sweet and innocent.






onthedl0008 said:


> Ur such a perv stoney..
> And i keep getting called a perv its u they need to be concerned with.


Very relaxing.And cool dreams.[quote="SICC";1994757]Yea they dont make me tired at all, but it does help later on when you go to bed [/quote]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Sativa makes me pretty nuts(er). I like it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1994757]Yea they dont make me tired at all, but it does help later on when you go to bed [/quote]this gdp burns me out..100% indica. i smoke the kush in the morning... i cant wait to smoke this tho!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

14 miles in 2 feet of snow while sleeting out later..ive got half a tank of jim beam left.

im way more depressed now. but i had to get the booze, because theres no more dope, andno more best friend.

yes - im looking for sympathy. no - dont care if that makes me a pussy.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't smoke much indica...Makes me too sleepy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh, sometimes.He's not home during the evenings.He's lazy, doesn't want to actually do the work when we do it.SO he bought me a rabbit.All hail the rabbit.


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o he loves it!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

haha...the strippers i work with love their rabbit thing..dudes pay $500 a girl to watch em play with it!!

how can a guy compete with something that lights up, wiggles, vibrates, and comes in assorted colors...its not fair


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, sometimes.He's not home during the evenings.He's lazy, doesn't want to actually do the work when we do it.SO he bought me a rabbit.All hail the rabbit.



[youtube]XcxKIJTb3Hg[/youtube]


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, sometimes.He's not home during the evenings.He's lazy, doesn't want to actually do the work when we do it.SO he bought me a rabbit.All hail the rabbit.


st peter was a rabbit you know...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

FYI servers need time set daily. The chips lose time...Gameservers need a restart daily.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude, don't drink, alcohol is a depressant. It's just going to make you even more sad.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, don't drink, alcohol is a depressant. It's just going to make you even more sad.


im embrassing it, its helping me realize i can probably do what i wanna do now...go back to school and get my real estate license..

i need to shed some tears, i usually dont...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]XcxKIJTb3Hg[/youtube]


holy shit dude i pissed myself laughing...you have the best vid responses


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im embrassing it, its helping me realize i can probably do what i wanna do now...go back to school and get my real estate license..
> 
> i need to shed some tears, i usually dont...


dude, real estate is rough right now...sure you want to get into that??


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> 14 miles in 2 feet of snow while sleeting out later..ive got half a tank of jim beam left.
> 
> im way more depressed now. but i had to get the booze, because theres no more dope, andno more best friend.
> 
> yes - im looking for sympathy. no - dont care if that makes me a pussy.



what happened?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Men are such pervs, lol.No, no guy can do what they do.


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> haha...the strippers i work with love their rabbit thing..dudes pay $500 a girl to watch em play with it!!
> 
> how can a guy compete with something that lights up, wiggles, vibrates, and comes in assorted colors...its not fair


It's just a harmless little bunny, isn't it?


fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]XcxKIJTb3Hg[/youtube]


LOL.


DudeLebowski said:


> st peter was a rabbit you know...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, don't drink, alcohol is a depressant. It's just going to make you even more sad.


see told you so.....Duke needs a refillDo not drink more tomorrow you will be sick.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude is having woman problems. It's a fresh wound and he's feeling sad today. We need to convince him that drinking is NOT the answer.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

no...its an intimidating lil silicone bunny, that needs to be stopped...j/k

i would never try to get between a woman and her rabbit...or would i??


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> no...its an intimidating lil silicone bunny, that needs to be stopped...j/k
> 
> i would never try to get between a woman and her rabbit...or would i??


lol... cant you just share ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> no...its an intimidating lil silicone bunny, that needs to be stopped...j/k
> 
> i would never try to get between a woman and her rabbit...or would i??


Yea you can use it on her, then she can use it on you


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude Lebowski i know its gotta be tough man..been there too..id say get around some friends bro..and think about revenge..id be dialing the number to her closest and hottest friend she has and putting on some major trying to get laid game.just a thought.
dont drink alone invite her friend over.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1994910]Yea you can use it on her, then she can use it on you [/quote]o man...i wouldnt want that!! ive seen what the girls do to themselves with that...NO THANKS!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea i was jus playin LOL

i had to tho


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1994910]Yea you can use it on her, then she can use it on you [/quote]
Ouch


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

i think im just gunna let it go. ill give her a courtesy month and if i catch her in any lie in the meantime, ill dump her.. after 1 month ill be able to get myself back on track, as my job will have re-hired me..from then on itll be me, payin bills, gettin a place, gettin into realestate sellin places to yuppies for less money than they're payin to live in the city, and finally grow on my own, with no one else. i can be the hermit i was destined to be.

but im finishin this maufuckin bottle 
and probably goin back tomorrow too, cause i have to wait a month anyways.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

OOOOOOOH BUMBO KLAAAAT

OOOOOOOOOH RAASS KLATTT


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

the shittiest part is that all the people i considered my best friends are the ones livin with him and they aint told me shit...

time to hit the drawing board...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL bumo Klat, 

isnt that the worst thing you can call a Jamaican?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1994978]LOL bumo Klat, 

isnt that the worst thing you can call a Jamaican?[/QUOTE]

nah worst thing you can call anyone, in jamaican...i believe.

Edit: not jamaican.. patwa ... it hink thats what its called anyways


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

oh i kinda swore is was Bumo Klat haha, i say it ll the time, i heard it was supposed to mean the part in between a bitches ass hole and her pussy haha, mother fucers


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1995027]oh i kinda swore is was Bumo Klat haha, i say it ll the time, i heard it was supposed to mean the part in between a bitches ass hole and her pussy haha, mother fucers[/quote]you mean the "taint" sicc?? or the "gooch"


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats called tweener spot where i live sicc.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1995027]oh i kinda swore is was Bumo Klat haha, i say it ll the time, i heard it was supposed to mean the part in between a bitches ass hole and her pussy haha, mother fucers[/QUOTE]

no no the language is called patawa or something like that, bumbo klatt is the worst shit you can call someone, but its not "jamaican" its patawa


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh aight fa sho, thanks haha bongmilie


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

i need to run over to DMV. damnit.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

register that new truck?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to run over to DMV. damnit.


Drive it that run is a killer


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> register that new truck?


yep. i took care of the insurance already.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

the part between is called a "taint" cause it aint pussy and it aint ass either.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I give what is it?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

The tweener is good for nothing really.. Dont know they bothered naming it. 

Diempyro...will u check out my grow man i heard u talking about deficiency's..would like ur input.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> the part between is called a "taint" cause it aint pussy and it aint ass either.


thanks for the female autnomy lesson


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> The tweener is good for nothing really.. Dont know they bothered naming it.
> 
> Diempyro...will u check out my grow man i heard u talking about deficiency's..would like ur input.


Pretty good place to keep some socks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Being female, I know something about my anatomy. 

That is also the same part the doctor would slash open with a scalpel during childbirth. I lived that twice.......ouch, talk about being afraid to pee for 3 weeks......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Man i have no idea what ur talking about. But its cool haha.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

go back to the last 2 pages and read them, you'll catch up......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*hey dude...go ahead and get drunk...don't listen to the women...get drunk and go get some pussy, even if you have to pay for it. the sooner the better....*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey dude...go ahead and get drunk...don't listen to the women...get drunk and go get some pussy, even if you have to pay for it. the sooner the better....*


AMEN to this man! And boink one of her friends while ur at it..Maybe not the best thing to do but it will make u feel better!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> AMEN to this man! And boink one of her friends while ur at it..Maybe not the best thing to do but it will make u feel better!


*hell yes...fuck her sister if you can....*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally some sound advice! If her mom looks good get some of that too.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Finally some sound advice! If her mom looks good get some of that too.


*exactly...and the sooner you get some the better....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

get drunk and fuck the ugly one. you'll both feel good about it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Being female, I know something about my anatomy.
> 
> That is also the same part the doctor would slash open with a scalpel during childbirth. I lived that twice.......ouch, talk about being afraid to pee for 3 weeks......



Woah haha, thanks for the visual


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*looks like it's unanimous dude...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey dude...go ahead and get drunk...don't listen to the women...get drunk and go get some pussy, even if you have to pay for it. the sooner the better....*


Just play drunk...Let her friend drink up. Roofies too.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea man..Boink the ugly one too it all makes sence.If theres a fat friend they are always the most sympathetic and im sure the first one's that would be happy to help get some revenge..The fat friends know they are just around to help with the hot ones confidence.. If u boink her fat friend this will prolly do the most damage.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*this says it all guys...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AMlKYl4KVk


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Just play drunk...Let her friend drink up. Roofies too.


*leave it to pyro to add a little violence....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

at least I didn't make it my avatar........... 




[quote="SICC";1995439]Woah haha, thanks for the visual 

[/quote]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess I could add my lil joke here..I actually did ask the doc to throw an extra stitch in..she didnt like it one bit and actually said a cuss word..How professional is that!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

They frown upon things like that. It would be like saying, hey could you chop an inch or so off when you circumsize? 

It's bad enough to be cut there and then sewn up, but then to have a man that is supposed to love you make a bonehead remark like that? 

If my husband said something like that, he would be saying goodbye forever to my fun parts.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*oh man...I can't imagine how painful it would be to get your tant sliced...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

It's not just the slicing, it's the healing. have you ever tried to hold your pee for 3 weeks? It doesn't work.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's not just the slicing, it's the healing. have you ever tried to hold your pee for 3 weeks? It doesn't work.


*when I broke my neck I had a tube stuck in my weiner to pee...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea the most painfull part for me was the not having sex for a couple months afterwards..
Miss i knew i shouldnt have said it after i did.But she actually laughed when i said it..tHe doctor the one that got upset haha.kinda lightened the mood.
I feel for u tho.. That would hurt im sure.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

When i awoke from the stroke they had catheterized me, I was pissedReally


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

If women have sex while pregnant the baby comes out all cockeyed?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

Silly Rabbit 
Tricks are for kids .............................


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

when i broke my knee i had an epidural. when i awoke from surgery it felt like i poo'ed myself. i didn't.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

They call that golf ball head syndrome where I live.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

When the bullet blew through my arm . and lodged in my head .. I was amazed when I pulled it out with my own fingers .. Then I passed out


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually the sex is better when pregnant. Maybe it's because you don't have to worry about getting pregnant because you already are. 

No the baby doesn't come out cockeyed, but when they grow up, don't tell them you had sex the night before they were born, it offends them somehow. 



diemdepyro said:


> If women have sex while pregnant the baby comes out all cockeyed?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Actually the sex is better when pregnant. Maybe it's because you don't have to worry about getting pregnant because you already are.
> 
> No the baby doesn't come out cockeyed, but when they grow up, don't tell them you had sex the night before they were born, it offends them somehow.


they don't come out cokeyed, but they do come out hammer toed.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

No more like a dent in their head..........I told my daughter that one time, "you're lucky you don't have a dent in your head" It pissed her off. She was over 18 when I said it and I know she's had sex before...


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

They had to use a plunger on my step brother's head he came out looking like a cone head


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes I'll be somewhere and I'll see one of those babies with the giant heads and the first thing I do is look at the mom and see if she walks funny. 

I swear there are babies out there with heads that should have their own gravity.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sometimes I'll be somewhere and I'll see one of those babies with the giant heads and the first thing I do is look at the mom and see if she walks funny.
> 
> I swear there are babies out there with heads that should have their own gravity.


Some babies are butt ugly too but everybody pretends they are cute.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I went in the delivery room once.....Never again never never
Horrible thing. I couldnt"perform for months I suggest all my friends go


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea dont lie to people if a baby is ugly just tell the truth but dont go out of ur way to do it. I wont actually tell someone hey u have an ugly kid..but im not going to say its cute either.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

All babies look like Uncle Fester!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> All babies look like Uncle Fester!


Nah some babies are actually cute.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I usually go with "what a cute outfit" or "wow she/he has a lot of hair" something neutral, I can't tell someone their baby is ugly, no matter how ugly the little critter is.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea im always nice haha.Wont tell someone they are cute but im nice to the baby but somehow i think the baby knows im thinking dang ur ugly and they look at me crazy.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to run over to DMV. damnit.


*You want to know how stupid DMV is here...a few years ago I let my license expire and had to retake the test... I did the written and had to go take the driving exam..I live 20+ miles away and I called about how I need to do that..she said I can rent a 250cc bike there to take road test ($75.00) or bring my bike on trailer.. I said I don't have trailer and didn't have extra $75... so she says ride bike here and take test then.... ????
I say to her, so I can ride my bike 20+ miles there to prove I CAN ride a bike...she said yes..... after a few laughs I said isn't that stupid.... and she didn't see how..... I said I have to break a law to get a license, to drive so I won't break a law.......... she said OUI.... no wonder they lost the war....... didn't know which way to run..... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to go to DMV tomorrow. Did you know in Maryland you can't 'gift' your kid a car anymore. If you don't have a bill of sale you pay tax on the blue book value. What a pain in the ass. If the kid had money I would not be attempting to gift him a car...Makes no sense. But, yeah I have to go get a car tagged and titled...I dread it, it should of been done today. Never goes smooth for me.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm surprised that terrorists have not attacked the DMV


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm surprised that terrorists have not attacked the DMV


I always think they may due the SuperBowl....you never know.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I always think they may due the SuperBowl....you never know.


 68 american people die annually from terrorism
150,000 + american people die from Alcohol. If anybody going to the SuperBowl dies it will be from drunk driving not terrorism. 

There are not even enough terrorists to fight


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I got slapped with a 20 year old DUI in FL...I was in Korea whenIt happened.Funny cost me 500$ for an out of state lawyer...DMV idiots.


----------



## skiskate (Jan 28, 2009)

Good old 4 20 bowl


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think a terrorist attack would make them move any faster. They'd probably tell the terrorist's to take a number and have a seat. 

Can't give your own relative a car as a gift? That's crap. They stopped that years ago in IL, but the sales tax is only $25 dollars for most cars and I think it's $50 on newer cars, unless you buy from a dealership and then they really stick it to you. 

What a world we live in where giving your own child a car is taxed. 





NewGrowth said:


> I'm surprised that terrorists have not attacked the DMV


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You want to know how stupid DMV is here...a few years ago I let my license expire and had to retake the test... I did the written and had to go take the driving exam..I live 20+ miles away and I called about how I need to do that..she said I can rent a 250cc bike there to take road test ($75.00) or bring my bike on trailer.. I said I don't have trailer and didn't have extra $75... so she says ride bike here and take test then.... ????*
> *I say to her, so I can ride my bike 20+ miles there to prove I CAN ride a bike...she said yes..... after a few laughs I said isn't that stupid.... and she didn't see how..... I said I have to break a law to get a license, to drive so I won't break a law.......... she said OUI.... no wonder they lost the war....... didn't know which way to run..... *


 
ha thats crazy,here they tell you specifically you wont be able to take the test if you do that, you can have someone else ride the bike there


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think a terrorist attack would make them move any faster. They'd probably tell the terrorist's to take a number and have a seat.
> 
> Can't give your own relative a car as a gift? That's crap. They stopped that years ago in IL, but the sales tax is only $25 dollars for most cars and I think it's $50 on newer cars, unless you buy from a dealership and then they really stick it to you.
> 
> What a world we live in where giving your own child a car is taxed.


Yup, anything to tax you. They wanted 1600.00 to tag a 2000 Chevy Impala. Oh no, I will take care of that. There is no way I am paying that. No way. They still allow gift letters here in Florida. So his car will tagged and titled here.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I always have a triple digit number and the lady yells 2......2......
Two left four hours ago.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

I know I'm a little late, but...




No.It's MINE!


420weedman said:


> lol... cant you just share ?


Can anyone say yeast infection?


SICC";1994910]Yea you can use it on her said:


> i think im just gunna let it go. ill give her a courtesy month and if i catch her in any lie in the meantime, ill dump her.. after 1 month ill be able to get myself back on track, as my job will have re-hired me..from then on itll be me, payin bills, gettin a place, gettin into realestate sellin places to yuppies for less money than they're payin to live in the city, and finally grow on my own, with no one else. i can be the hermit i was destined to be.
> 
> but im finishin this maufuckin bottle
> and probably goin back tomorrow too, cause i have to wait a month anyways.


Pity pecker.WHHHHoooooyeah!


fdd2blk said:


> get drunk and fuck the ugly one. you'll both feel good about it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm surprised that terrorists have not attacked the DMV


They run the DMV


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I would have snapped and said, OK if we're taking book value, now we're going to go out to the car and depreciate it. See there's a scratch on the paint. Look a few door dings, OMG, is that a tiny but of rust? Holy crap batman, there is a small tear in the upholstery.........





Sunnysideup said:


> Yup, anything to tax you. They wanted 1600.00 to tag a 2000 Chevy Impala. Oh no, I will take care of that. There is no way I am paying that. No way. They still allow gift letters here in Florida. So his car will tagged and titled here.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They run the DMV


Obama should call for strategic air strikes then


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I would have snapped and said, OK if we're taking book value, now we're going to go out to the car and depreciate it. See there's a scratch on the paint. Look a few door dings, OMG, is that a tiny but of rust? Holy crap batman, there is a small tear in the upholstery.........


Yeah, I am with you. I am taking the easy way out and just doing it down here. No one has extra money right now. They can kiss my ass, if the system isn't going to work with me I am going to find a way around it. I am sick of ALWAYS doing the 'right' thing. It has gotten me no where. Wow, that sounded bitter. 

Hey Stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello Sunny, what's up?I'm telling you, watch the movie the duchess.Fuck I bawled like a baby.


Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, I am with you. I am taking the easy way out and just doing it down here. No one has extra money right now. They can kiss my ass, if the system isn't going to work with me I am going to find a way around it. I am sick of ALWAYS doing the 'right' thing. It has gotten me no where. Wow, that sounded bitter.
> 
> Hey Stoney!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hello Sunny, what's up?I'm telling you, watch the movie the duchess.Fuck I bawled like a baby.


Bawl like a baby, huh? Sign me up...I think, lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Bawl like a baby, huh? Sign me up...I think, lol.


Like to cry???? must be a girl thing. I prefer stabbing


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know I'm a little late, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not only is the pussy that good - 

it cooks, it cleans, it IS clean, it's nice to look at, and it loves me. atleast loves me enough to lie to me...lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Like to cry???? must be a girl thing. I prefer stabbing


I make myself cry if I haven't cried in a long time. My doc used to tell me it is healthy and if you don't do it your chemicals get all out of balance. I always feel better after a good cry, I encourage my sons and husband to cry too...They tell me to shut up....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yeah.I'm not like a big chick flick person, but if a guy watches this and doesn't at least say "damn" he's heartless.It's a true story.


Sunnysideup said:


> Bawl like a baby, huh? Sign me up...I think, lol.


It's a release.


diemdepyro said:


> Like to cry???? must be a girl thing. I prefer stabbing


I guess that depends on what you're willing to accept as love.


DudeLebowski said:


> not only is the pussy that good -
> 
> it cooks, it cleans, it IS clean, it's nice to look at, and it loves me. atleast loves me enough to lie to me...lol


Me too, it's like getting pus out of a boil.It's why women live longer than men.We let it out.


Sunnysideup said:


> I make myself cry if I haven't cried in a long time. My doc used to tell me it is healthy and if you don't do it your chemicals get all out of balance. I always feel better after a good cry, I encourage my sons and husband to cry too...They tell me to shut up....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have to go to DMV tomorrow. Did you know in Maryland you can't 'gift' your kid a car anymore. If you don't have a bill of sale you pay tax on the blue book value. What a pain in the ass. If the kid had money I would not be attempting to gift him a car...Makes no sense. But, yeah I have to go get a car tagged and titled...I dread it, it should of been done today. Never goes smooth for me.


*Here you don't gift...say you sold it for $100 ($14.00 tax)... I can buy a 2000 civic all fixed up and if the seller goes with me and says he sold it for $100. both sign thats the tax that will be payed, but if he doesn't go its by the book............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I make myself cry if I haven't cried in a long time. My doc used to tell me it is healthy and if you don't do it your chemicals get all out of balance. I always feel better after a good cry, I encourage my sons and husband to cry too...They tell me to shut up....


I thought I cried once. went to the doc it was allergies


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Here you don't gift...say you sold it for $100 ($14.00 tax)... I can buy a 2000 civic all fixed up and if the seller goes with me and says he sold it for $100. both sign thats the tax that will be payed, but if he doesn't go its by the book............*


Hi Twistyman!
I did think of that, and when we tried they told us there was a minimum amount we could put in and it was still way over priced. So, I am going to do this my way now. If I get in trouble I don't care. What are they going to do to me? Put me in jail and give me 3 meals a day and a free education? Sounds okay to me!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

You manly man,you.It's ok to cry once in a while.


diemdepyro said:


> I thought I cried once. went to the doc it was allergies


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I thought I cried once. went to the doc it was allergies


Do you drive your wife crazy? Just wondering......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Twistyman!
> I did think of that, and when we tried they told us there was a minimum amount we could put in and it was still way over priced. So, I am going to do this my way now. If I get in trouble I don't care. What are they going to do to me? Put me in jail and give me 3 meals a day and a free education? Sounds okay to me!


500$ in florida is the minimum....Check though. I live in Egypt(bum'fuck) and do not keep up.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> 500$ in florida is the minimum....Check though. I live in Egypt(bum'fuck) and do not keep up.


Diem in Florida I can actually 'gift' it to him! It is Maryland that discontinued that. They want blue book value to be paid. I refuse. So I am doing it down here even though the car is in Maryland. It should work.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Military can register it anywhere? not sure long ago.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Military can register it anywhere? not sure long ago.


I don't think so. Where my housing allowance comes is where my vehicle should be registered. That is here, Florida. This car was going to Maryland with my son, so the military couldn't come into play with that. My son has a license in Florida and in Maryland. He is a college student. So this car will be registered with his Fl. Drivers license and tagged also. This way I can avoid the high Maryland tax they want to impose on me. They can kiss my ass I am not paying all those taxes on a legitimate gift.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

They have taken so many benifits WTF?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They have taken so many benifits WTF?


Nah, we are treated very well. I have no complaints as far as benefits. They have been pretty good to us. I am ready though for my husband to be done. We are too old for all this shit. We need to be looking into our retirement years not playing army. But, he wanted to do this and I support his decision.

I am out. I got to find something to make for dinner. I know that won't happen, so I guess I got to find a good place to order from! I am starving!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Twistyman!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Twisty  What's shakin?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*don't answer that twisty..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Tips, what's shakin with you? Hows the hand? Healing well?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Tips, what's shakin with you? Hows the hand? Healing well?


*it throbs...so I have to shake with other the hand...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I am totally stunned


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I mean stoned


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  What's shakin?


*Hi miss... hows by you ............... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Clock is only a couple minute off


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!!

Hey Twisty!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Doing good here Twisty, I think you lost some of your weather, it's at my house, you wanna come and pick it up?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Clock is only a couple minute off


Hey diem. How is that ankle?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

China, hey girl, whazzzzz up?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Doing good here Twisty, I think you lost some of your weather, it's at my house, you wanna come and pick it up?



He lost some here too.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Good I have an excellent doc she lets me treat myself


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> China, hey girl, whazzzzz up?


Laying here watching Ghost Hunters.... how about you?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

but the snow was higher than my little dogs weiner this morning, he had a hard time making a pee-pee. 




ChinaCat said:


> He lost some here too.....


 
Right now I'm on history channel, modern marvels is on, it's the untold story of........underwear, I about fell out when they said it at the beginning.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

We had another snow day.... I will be going to school all summer at this rate!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

The Gray screen still has no adds


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

My daughter had a snow day too. She feels like a kid again, waking up to watch for school closings. 


Hell the snow was twice as deep as this before we got a snow day when I was a kid.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup.... not too many snow days growing up. But I moved 100 miles north of my hometown and now.... I feel like I was sent to Siberia!

Poor Vette is climbing the walls....

Cabin fever at its finest. (we live in a log home/cabin)


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

It is freezing here I am indoors.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Hey Twisty!!!


*Hello...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Doing good here Twisty, I think you lost some of your weather, it's at my house, you wanna come and pick it up?


*Not my weather..its stuck here..its 24" up my window on the sill can't even see outside............ I'm going to go lay in it in my shorts later and just go to sleep and wake up when its over...... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm so sick of winter, I want warm and sun and flowers in the yard. I wanna ride and get high in state parks. 3 more months, maybe less, it's never going to get here.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hello...*
> 
> 
> *Not my weather..its stuck here..its 24" up my window on the sill can't even see outside............ I'm going to go lay in it in my shorts later and just go to sleep and wake up when its over...... *



*"go lay in it in my shorts later"*
Twistyman

What?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hello...*
> 
> 
> *Not my weather..its stuck here..its 24" up my window on the sill can't even see outside............ I'm going to go lay in it in my shorts later and just go to sleep and wake up when its over...... *



You may just "wake up dead"... please don't do that. 



diemdepyro said:


> It is freezing here I am indoors.


Hot Chocolate!!! Warm from the inside out. (or brandy).... depending on your taste. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm so sick of winter, I want warm and sun and flowers in the yard. I wanna ride and get high in state parks. 3 more months, maybe less, it's never going to get here.




ME TOOOOOO!!!! Except the get high part. ... few more years. LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

*I hear its a good way to past time..... never hear of the ice man.......... that dude slept for a few hundreds of years....... just got to remember to bring papers and weed... if I don't make it the rescuers will get a nice treat......... freeze dried chronic.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I could put a big bud in the brandy. Then pour it into the Chocolate.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

You can take the nice scenery pics while everyone else gets high. Someone has to be in charge of the camera.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hear its a good way to past time..... never hear of the ice man.......... that dude slept for a few hundreds of years....... just got to remember to bring papers and weed... if I don't make it the rescuers will get a nice treat......... freeze dried chronic.........*


A little too chilly for me. I don't want to come back at a later time.... but maybe they will have a cure for all the things that ail us?

Nah.... still to flipping cold.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I will come back in 1999.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You can take the nice scenery pics while everyone else gets high. Someone has to be in charge of the camera.



I'm on it!!! 




diemdepyro said:


> I could put a big bud in the brandy. Then pour it into the Chocolate.


Whatever works for you!!! 


Vette just brought me ice cream sandwiches.... yummy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Ice cream sandwiches, OMG my weakness........love those things. 



Those people who get frozen, how does anyone know if they are still frozen somewhere? Do people go and check on their frozen relatives? What if they just toss you out, who would know?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You may just "wake up dead"... please don't do that.
> Hot Chocolate!!! Warm from the inside out. (or brandy).... depending on your taste.
> ME TOOOOOO!!!! Except the get high part. ... few more years. LOL


*Way up north here on chegue day they send out patrols looking for frozen Indians ...... sad shit............. I'm a hardy soul..I taught winter camping to scouts, venturers and girl guides in the 60's.... till some putz trenched my head instead of the dirt around tent...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ice cream sandwiches, OMG my weakness........love those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who get frozen, how does anyone know if they are still frozen somewhere? Do people go and check on their frozen relatives? What if they just toss you out, who would know?


Some just get the head frozen. Walt Disney was frozen.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Way up north here on chegue day they send out patrols looking for frozen Indians ...... sad shit............. I'm a hardy soul..I taught winter camping to scouts, venturers and girl guides in the 60's.... till some putz trenched my head instead of the dirt around tent...*


You tough guy...... not me. I would not survive. 



I love me some ice cream sandwiches too.... yum!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Some just get the head frozen. Walt Disney was frozen.


Nope.... that is a terrible rumor.  

Love Walt. Wish he was here to reap the rewards of his dreams. Maybe the prices would be lower if he were here too.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Twistyman is Nanook


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Nope.... that is a terrible rumor.
> 
> Love Walt. Wish he was here to reap the rewards of his dreams. Maybe the prices would be lower if he were here too.


Good rumour I believed it


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You tough guy...... not me. I would not survive.
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some ice cream sandwiches too.... yum!


*That was 40+ years ago...... now I'd be twistysicle..... with a THC center..... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Good rumour I believed it


I check a lot of things on different sites.... one being snopes.com





Twistyman said:


> *That was 40+ years ago...... now I'd be twistysicle..... with a THC center..... *


THC center.... better watch... a few people around here may attack you and try to treat you like a tootsie pop. They never make it through the outside layer.... without crunching to get to the center.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

So is Walt dead never to thaw !


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> So is Walt dead never to thaw !


Sorry.... yes.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a website to build. By all


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Good night diem.

I'm going to hit the bed too. I have a very handsome 1/2 naked guy right next to me..... 

Sweet dreams and hugs all around!


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Good night diem.
> 
> I'm going to hit the bed too. I have a very handsome 1/2 naked guy right next to me.....
> 
> Sweet dreams and hugs all around!


 Why you sleepin with your self ???OOoooooohhhhh i get it you like to talk to freind on the internet while bein naked. Kinda weird.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

Well it got even gayer quick im out


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 28, 2009)

Every body have a crazy bight and a happy wake and bake


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Why you sleepin with your self ???OOoooooohhhhh i get it you like to talk to freind on the internet while bein naked. Kinda weird.



I am not sleeping with myself.... my fiance' came to bed. I am on a laptop.... he uses the other computer. Real person....real  Not that I need to explain myself......

I think you are "kinda weird."

What can you do?!?!?!?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I am not sleeping with myself.... my fiance' came to bed. I am on a laptop.... he uses the other computer. Real person....real  Not that I need to explain myself......
> 
> I think you are "kinda weird."
> 
> What can you do?!?!?!?


Poor china is too nice


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Poor china is too nice


I wanted to say.... are you stoned or stupid.... but I already realized the answer was both. I also wanted to say "DUMBASS!!!" But I didn't. 

Whoops... I guess I just did!

What a crispy critter.

How are you sweetie... having a good night?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I wanted to say.... are you stoned or stupid.... but I already realized the answer was both. I also wanted to say "DUMBASS!!!" But I didn't.
> 
> Whoops... I guess I just did!
> 
> ...


Yah glad to sleep in my own bed tonight. But not glad to go back to work tomorrow. Corporate made us cut hours so I've been smoking a lot. 

All healed from surgery?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

i just woke up. i'm getting high now.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up. i'm getting high now.


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 28, 2009)

lmao...I just spent ten minutes saying China different ways. . . 

CHEENA. My favorite. 

Chuh-nay-nay. Second favorite. 

And I just found a tooth on my floor. Seriously, WTF.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

...........  ...............


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yah glad to sleep in my own bed tonight. But not glad to go back to work tomorrow. Corporate made us cut hours so I've been smoking a lot.
> 
> All healed from surgery?


Getting there... thank you for asking.

Are the lesser hours "hurting" or is it a good thing for now?

We had a snow day today..... so back to work tomorrow for me too.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ........... View attachment 309978 ...............


What's that from?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ........... View attachment 309978 ...............


LMAO.... you would be surprised but things like that actually get turned in.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 28, 2009)

I've turned in assignments like that before. But always for a joke.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that a real assignment? OMG........


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

My friend took the SAT and marked "other" for race, then he wrote in Ogre.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ramen Shaman said:


> lmao...I just spent ten minutes saying China different ways. . .
> 
> CHEENA. My favorite.
> 
> ...


So... what was the final decision on how to pronounce China?

And where did the tooth come from?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> My friend took the SAT and marked "other" for race, then he wrote in Ogre.


Lol..... I hate taking a test. 

But Ogre is a good answer.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is that a real assignment? OMG........


Hey sweetie... you still here too... lol.

Vette is  Poor guy. He is having leg problems from the medicine he was taking. Had to stop the meds, get blood work, and he goes to the Dr. tomorrow. Hurting.... I feel badly for him.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ........... View attachment 309978 ...............


what shit was fuckin hilarious man had me going


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay.. back to trying to sleep again.

Have a great night everyone.

Sweet dreams and hugs all around!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Okay.. back to trying to sleep again.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.
> 
> Sweet dreams and hugs all around!!!!


Night china


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

So who needs a bowl ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> So who needs a bowl ?


You guys are killin' me today . . . ok I'm with ya


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm about to smoke a knock out bowl for the night


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I have answered silly questions again


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

I remember once I said I would take a hit every time someone said "the" while watching a movie. I quickly decided that the word "the" is used too often.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I need open source website software? Any good ones


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm done---too high---everything is going to close soon


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

TTFN SoM


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning folks ................... 

Theres a fire in the bowl.. Cheers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning korvette.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

awake and I'm baked


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning korvette.



Hey Pyro,,, I see you got the medal from Miss ....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Not quite sure about the medal> What is that all about because I do not do much.. ?


----------



## skiskate (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning everybody, awake and now about to bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Its an activity medal... What it means is you have no life and spend way too much time here .. I had it a few times .. Now Im trying to get my activity here down ( to about 35%) and do more around the house ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

This would explain my sore butt..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sparking up bowl #2 .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhh, man, Pyro stole my no life medal, now what do I have to look forward to, things are bleak......  

Morning everyone.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

That is Ok miss my web site has to get online....Building the pages
You can have it back.. i am going with the town bulletin board and classified ads.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

ah, hubby still had some weed left, I get a hit, woo hoo........fire it up.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> ah, hubby still had some weed left, I get a hit, woo hoo........fire it up.


hesterrrrrrrrrrrr moffitt!

G'Mooooornin

How we all Dooooooooooin?

I found a 20 year old bottle of blue label johnwalkerrrr

its going down smoooooooth

i cant tell if my girlfriend is or isnt a lying/cheating/person.

but you only live once, so if she is it'll be a lesson learned..or something

idk i cant leave her im pretty fuckin stubborn. 

half columbian, quarter irish quarter some other bs, i come naturally "proud"...if that's the right word...ill live with somethin broken forever.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning Dude, I'm glad to see you feeling chipper this morning.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning Dude, I'm glad to see you feeling chipper this morning.


i am as they say "golden"

how was your wake n bake?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning again Folks ..... 


I reclaimed my life ,, 

It feels good .. Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning again Folks .....
> 
> 
> I reclaimed my life ,,
> ...


birds flyin high, you know how i feel
sun in the sky, you know how i feel
breeze driftin on by...
you know how i feel...
its a new dawn!
its a new day,
its a new life!
For me...
An im feelin...Drunk(good)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm listening to the news, it's bleak. I should really turn it off, it's depressing me.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm listening to the news, it's bleak. I should really turn it off, it's depressing me.


yea i read some lame shit about this guy tossing his daughter off a bridge...

talk about a fuckin buzzkill...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm listening to the news, it's bleak. I should really turn it off, it's depressing me.


It does not help and is unproductive..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Its sunny as fuck outside today .. Im loving it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Why the hell would someone do that? I don't get it, I'll never understand.......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its sunny as fuck outside today .. Im loving it ..


i too have blue skies after a day of snow and a night of rain. 

i like it, its "brisk out"

it kind of stings to take a deep breath, its neat.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why the hell would someone do that? I don't get it, I'll never understand.......


it is a little insight as to why you arent fond of the general populous..im starting to see things more your way..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why the hell would someone do that? I don't get it, I'll never understand.......


 Hopelessness causes this behaviour Miss. We are in for it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lets not forget about the guy in CALI who shot his 5 kids and his wife and himself, 
all because they got fired from their jobs at a hospital.. Thats rough ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Hospitals are actually laying off. Is there a shortage of the sick and dying?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think there is a shortage of people paying for services..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Lets not forget about the guy in CALI who shot his 5 kids and his wife and himself,
> all because they got fired from their jobs at a hospital.. Thats rough ..


damn..

i dont get why people kill kids.

to "save them" from what they went through?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh well gotta get a few things done ,,Then it will be bake time again... Talk to you folks later ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

later vette

anyone know a good method to keep your mind off things?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Stay occupied. booze in moderation. Huge jar of kush. IMO


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Stay occupied. booze in moderation. Huge jar of kush. IMO


cant get weed anymore

booze - i surely will run out soon.

i have a few chores to do, sand the driveway/walkways and do some dishes...after that i have nothing to really occupy myself, any other suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## skiskate (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> cant get weed anymore
> 
> booze - i surely will run out soon.
> 
> i have a few chores to do, sand the driveway/walkways and do some dishes...after that i have nothing to really occupy myself, any other suggestions will be appreciated


Watch a movie, work out, go do something outside depending if your into winter sports, are you taking a break from weed or just cant get any?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you like to read? Go to the library and check out some books. 

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

I watch Hulu, joost, veoh, Lots of stuff to do!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you like to read? Go to the library and check out some books.
> 
> Do you have any hobbies?


my eyes are real shifty...i cant read aswell out of books as i can online...i can highlight things with the mouse on the screen..

i've just recently downloaded "The Alphabet of Manliness" by Maddox from maddox.xmission.com that's supposed to be a good read.

i think i may just read that...ive seen every movie on my dvd rack, and on my computer...as far as hobbies, smoking was my favorite one..followed by hangin with the girl or my friends, so i cant do either of those anymore..

i think i will get at those dishes, and salt/sanding...then ill re-ask for ideas 

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Morphine?


DudeLebowski said:


> later vette
> 
> anyone know a good method to keep your mind off things?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> later vette
> 
> anyone know a good method to keep your mind off things?


work-out, or jog....always works for me...if you do it long enough, you'll be to tired to think about anything


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> work-out, or jog....always works for me...if you do it long enough, you'll be to tired to think about anything


good idea.  thankyou


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Im done .. No more chores and no more weed .................

Its going to be a real boring day ..................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*there is always masturbation........*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is always masturbation........*


ya dont wanna jerk off when you're tryin to keep your mind off your girl possibly slobbing someone elses nob.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is always masturbation........*



Nah China had a 2 Hr delay today .. I Took care of that need already


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Set up or rearrange your grow room. Go to home depot or Lowes,that's where guys like to go, right?Fix that shit around the house that needs fixing.Go ahead and cry.It helps.


DudeLebowski said:


> ya dont wanna jerk off when you're tryin to keep your mind off your girl possibly slobbing someone elses nob.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ya dont wanna jerk off when you're tryin to keep your mind off your girl possibly slobbing someone elses nob.


damn... if that's on your brain... maybe you shouldn't be with her. those thoughts will only cause trouble. i been there, and done that.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Set up or rearrange your grow room. Go to home depot or Lowes,that's where guys like to go, right?Fix that shit around the house that needs fixing.Go ahead and cry.It helps.


thats not a bad idea.


TO ALL THE LADIES OF THIS THREAD...

you're all fucking great and have good ideas on how to help. THANKS.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

no weed?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

I can personally say I've been RIGHT where you are.But with a boyfriend, of course.


DudeLebowski said:


> thats not a bad idea.
> 
> 
> TO ALL THE LADIES OF THIS THREAD...
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

That's right, some of us have no weed. We can't all have a hedge made of giant plants.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

hedge maze of weed huh...

that would be a good tourist attraction 

pay a nominal fee of 500$ to enter, you can only take one sack full of buds, sack being big enough to fit about a quarter pound. 

just keep goin til the field is no longer a maze


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's right, some of us have no weed. We can't all have a hedge made of giant plants.


yeah, but you can grow enough to get by for 8 more weeks can't you?

you can get 8 ounces off a 400 watter. that should last 2 to 3 months. a 400 watter will fit in a 3 x 3 closet. that's tiny. about the size of the space you take up on the couch. if you are going to grow anything you might as well grow enough to be of use. be kinda silly to go to federal prison over a weeks worth of pot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

The last pot I got was awesome.Real strong buzz.One joint and I'm good.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hedge maze of weed huh...
> 
> that would be a good tourist attraction
> 
> ...


500 for a quarter pound? GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY YARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning!!


SICC";2000795]Morning all
bongsmilie[/quote]
Run!!!!!!!!!!:o[quote="fdd2blk said:


> 500 for a quarter pound? GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY YARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah that's fuckin crazy pricing. must be some shit buds.


wake n bake !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a grow, but it's got a good 2 months left on the 2 in flower. 

I can easily smoke a half a week. I'm doing better though, I made an 1/8 last from Friday until last night. I should get an award for that. 

We are looking for a home in the country where we have more privacy. I want to be able to sneak and grow 2 or 3 outside in the summer. Use super cropping and LST to keep them low. Plant them in big buckets just in case they need moved. I have a plan, it's just a slow one to execute.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 500 for a quarter pound? GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY YARD!!!!!!!!!


im not in your yard...im in my hypothetical field 

was that too much loot for a quap?

i know where im from they charge up to 1400 for a qp...

i would love nothing more than to sell better weed for cheaper than the assholes around here....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a grow, but it's got a good 2 months left on the 2 in flower.
> 
> I can easily smoke a half a week. I'm doing better though, I made an 1/8 last from Friday until last night. I should get an award for that.
> 
> We are looking for a home in the country where we have more privacy. I want to be able to sneak and grow 2 or 3 outside in the summer. Use super cropping and LST to keep them low. Plant them in big buckets just in case they need moved. I have a plan, it's just a slow one to execute.


i like your plan.


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an indoor going right now. 3 plants. used to be 4, then 7 but had several males. either way it took a bit to get our shit together but now things are better. 

I'm trying to find a 400w HPS and ballast from someone out here, I have a few more people I can ask before I have to settle and buy one. I found a good price for a 250w hps + ballast for 100 bucks. it was on a well known site, but I'm wondering about my yields here with these 3 plants. it's not that important really, just to make it till next harvest, but with 3 1.5' plants would a 250W HPS be sufficient for good yeild? or would I want a 400W?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im not in your yard...im in my hypothetical field
> 
> was that too much loot for a quap?
> 
> ...


you came in kinda low. took my knees out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

I need an HPS too, this CFL's for flowering just isn't cutting it. They're fine for veg, but flower, not as good.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you came in kinda low. took my knees out.


hehe

its not your knees im lookin to take out! its a good thing we're on opposite sides of the states. 

i stated it so much lower than my norm for this reason - you'd have to go through the maze without disturbing the "walls" just grabbing nuggs, no trimming branches or full plants..and it would basically be first come first serve...

so you can charge a quap of popcorn bottom nugs the same as hot an heavy top colas can ya?

i dont think id WANT to, but i guess i could if i needed it..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo


YES



YES


that is my fuckin JAM.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*does weed really sell for that much? hell, I'm setting on a gold mine...lol I have plenty of room to grow outside, but the little helicopters flying over 2-3 times a day make outdoors impossible.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

I got mine at htg.It also came with a switchable mh bulb.All together with tax it was like 180.But I think that's worth it, since I don't have to do any friggen wiring.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I need an HPS too, this CFL's for flowering just isn't cutting it. They're fine for veg, but flower, not as good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

My three year old loves it too.And this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-avJPsuArgs


DudeLebowski said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo


*what the fuck is a "wimoweh"?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, Stoney has young kids. I didn't realize you still had toddelers, for some reason I thought your's were at least school age. 

I haven't been around a baby or a toddler in so long, I just don't know what I'd do with one.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My three year old loves it too.And this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-avJPsuArgs


oh you're kidding me



stoney you're fuckin *BUMPIN[/B] the jams today. i loved those tunes when i was pint-sized myself!*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRDGBpEqLfs


It goes like this...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a sound you make when you're happy!


tipsgnob said:


> *what the fuck is a "wimoweh"?*


One 11 year old, one 3 year old.We're listening to her music right now, then I'll get off and wait on her hand and foot,lol.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow, Stoney has young kids. I didn't realize you still had toddelers, for some reason I thought your's were at least school age.
> 
> I haven't been around a baby or a toddler in so long, I just don't know what I'd do with one.


No, I was the same way.I like lots of different music.But do-wap was something I grew up on.


DudeLebowski said:


> oh you're kidding me
> 
> 
> 
> stoney you're fuckin *BUMPIN[/B] the jams today. i loved those tunes when i was pint-sized myself!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

And don't forget this one...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

remember "Maya the Bee" My daughter loved that show when so was little.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

She likes Ni hao Kailan and wow wow wubbzy the best.She speaks a little mandarin now because of Kailan. Anyway, I gotta get off and be good now.I might sneak back on when she watches her shows.Kisses and hugs.


misshestermoffitt said:


> remember "Maya the Bee" My daughter loved that show when so was little.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*I used to play "where is carmen san diego" with my kids...I miss those days*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

lol where in the world is carmen san diego hahah


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

My daughter used to eat her lunch on a TV tray while watching Nick TV before she went to kindergarten. Then if the weather was good, I'd let her ride her bike like a big kid, while I walked along with her. She loved that shit, being a big kid with a bike in the bike rack.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2000958]lol where in the world is carmen san diego hahah[/QUOTE]

i remember installing the video games on a friends computer "Where in the USA is carmen, and Where in the World"

both require an almanac

thinking games - huh.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

i put my truck on craigslist. i don't really want to sell it, but the wife insists. i got a reply within 5 mins. i'm gonna cry if someone buys it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

Why does the Wifey want you yo sell your truck?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

The One who Dies with the MOST toys WINS


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i remember installing the video games on a friends computer "Where in the USA is carmen, and Where in the World"
> 
> both require an almanac
> 
> thinking games - huh.


*my kids loved it. later in school they both got a's in geography...*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 29, 2009)

you can't take them with you


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i put my truck on craigslist. i don't really want to sell it, but the wife insists. i got a reply within 5 mins. i'm gonna cry if someone buys it.


ask a ridiculously high amount...and tell your wife ''damn economy''


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i put my truck on craigslist. i don't really want to sell it, but the wife insists. i got a reply within 5 mins. i'm gonna cry if someone buys it.


*your old dodge? not the new one...??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

My future brother in law just hooked me up with some Hijack.. I waved a few Xanax in front of him.. The buds came out .. I guess its good to have a pill junkie around 

Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

It's the same exact truck that I have, down to the color, I left you a pic on the other thread, go look. Crazy........





fdd2blk said:


> i put my truck on craigslist. i don't really want to sell it, but the wife insists. i got a reply within 5 mins. i'm gonna cry if someone buys it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My future brother in law just hooked me up with some Hijack.. I waved a few Xanax in front of him.. The buds came out .. I guess its good to have a pill junkie around
> 
> Cheers



lol i can see that now in my head,


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2001141]lol i can see that now in my head, [/quote]


Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.. I got a friend with some Grand Daddy Purple .. Im going to meet up with him tomorrow ..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

haha hell yea, i feel you on that


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your old dodge? not the new one...??*


the old dodge.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Dodge boys have more fun. 

I'm a dodge girl, got dodge girl jackets and everything.

Got a 68 charger in the garage with no paint on it, just waiting to be finished.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

what are looking to get for that beast ?




Im going to take a guess before you tell..

with the new work you just put in it .. Im guessing $2,200.00


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dodge boys have more fun.
> 
> I'm a dodge girl, got dodge girl jackets and everything.
> 
> Got a 68 charger in the garage with no paint on it, just waiting to be finished.



you see the new charger ? they really dropped the ball with that !

the new challanger on the other hand .... is fucking sweet


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

the new challenger is way out of my price range, but damn I love to have one. The 1970 T/A challenger was always the car of my dreams. 340 six pack, air grabber hood *makes Tim Taylor sounds* 

My bro in law has a new charger and it is sweet. I know it's not the same as the old charger, but I still want one.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

well if you get your old charger fixed up ... new suspension/breaks .. fuel injection, paint... ect , and you got a sweet daily driver that shits on lexus ")


----------



## Domice (Jan 29, 2009)

just finished a bowl of trainwreck.. must say that im pretty baked right now haha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

My charger used to be my daily driver. Back when my kids were in school. They used to insult other kids with "your mom drives a minivan"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrrrr .. On Modern Marvels They are showing Pirates ,,


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> you see the new charger ? they really dropped the ball with that !
> 
> the new challanger on the other hand .... is fucking sweet


*the thing to remember about the new charger is, it was designed by mercedes benz. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you just leave the History channel on all day long? That's what I do. Did you see the untold story of underwear last night? I laughed so hard when they said that. 




korvette1977 said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrr .. On Modern Marvels They are showing Pirates ,,


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you just leave the History channel on all day long? That's what I do. Did you see the untold story of underwear last night? I laughed so hard when they said that.



I saw that it was on and I changed the channel , I like the history Channel.
Discovery, Nat Geo, A&E, Truth tv, and a few others too. 

I got my chores done early , all I have to do now is make dinner , Meatloaf, taters and gravy and corn , with a salad .. I use , Beef , veal , and pork for my meatloaf


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not sure what we're having. I don't have a plan of action yet. I ought to get on that.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I saw that it was on and I changed the channel , I like the history Channel.
> Discovery, Nat Geo, A&E, Truth tv, and a few others too.
> 
> I got my chores done early , all I have to do now is make dinner , Meatloaf, taters and gravy and corn , with a salad .. I use , Beef , veal , and pork for my meatloaf


That sounds good Vette I like to put bacon in mine


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

ok so im drunk



i remixed an old classic


Rollin in my computer chair
In my Computer room!
Sippin on Gin n Juice n Whiskey
LAIIIIIIID BACK

Wit Mah Mind On Mah Honey an Mah Honey on Mah Mind


i should be a modern day hiphop extraodinare

lullz

HELLO WISCONSINNNNNNNNNNN
ARE YOU READY TO ROCK???


YOU DRIVE US WILD!!!
WE'LL DRIVE YOU CRAAAY-ZEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ok so im drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that song is on the cd ... i believe it was called the dogg pound.
one of the best rap cds of all time by snoop.
AND YOU KILLED IT [email protected][email protected]~ .... haha jk


----------



## ScurvySmokingBastard (Jan 29, 2009)

they actually took that beat from some old p-funk. most of those old rap songs are old funk songs


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> that song is on the cd ... i believe it was called the dogg pound.
> one of the best rap cds of all time by snoop.
> AND YOU KILLED IT [email protected][email protected]~ .... haha jk


i heard "killin it" was a good thing in the rap game...where's the record labels at?   Big money Tig Bitties and Lots of Weed plz. Kthx


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

george clinton may look like a clown, but he aint no clown. him and the parliament along with sugarhill gang afrika bambatta an the zulu nation...all them...they're the root of hiphop

*doesnt smile, as much as flares out his grill*

WHAT NYUCCA


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

ScurvySmokingBastard said:


> they actually took that beat from some old p-funk. most of those old rap songs are old funk songs


know what song ? i know they may use some parts of a old songs beat, but usually the lyrics are different


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

lodi dodi we likes to partie, we dont cause trouble , we dont bother nobody


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

i got a fatty ass coca cola milkshake glass full of gin and another one full of juice for a chaser

those rappers man...they just liked gettin fuckin WRECKED


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sip N on Gin & Juice ..................


In My best Snoop Dog Voice


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Take her in the back and show her a real good time.Then she won't want it sold.Tell her your old truck is like viagra.


fdd2blk said:


> i put my truck on craigslist. i don't really want to sell it, but the wife insists. i got a reply within 5 mins. i'm gonna cry if someone buys it.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Sucking on Gin & juice ..................
> 
> 
> In My best Snoop Dog Voice


he would of said "sip'n"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> he would of said "sip'n"




My badd ... I'll change


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*snoop vette......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *snoop vette......*



You laugh..... you should see his hair....... yup... just like snoops!

Hey Tips!!!!!

How goes it?

How is that hand? Sorry to see/hear of your pain.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You laugh..... you should see his hair....... yup... just like snoops!
> 
> Hey Tips!!!!!
> 
> ...


*hey china...*
*hand is throbbing still...I should not be operating large machinery...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey china...*
> *hand is throbbing still...I should not be operating large machinery...*


It looked very sore...... ouch! So... why are you still operating heavy machinery if you shouldn't be. Can't take a little time off to take care of yourself? I think you should.....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 29, 2009)

Heya RIU peeps, what's shaking tonight? Fire it up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all time to bake finally.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya RIU peeps, what's shaking tonight? Fire it up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0


Hey Girl!!!!!

Not too much going on here..... trying to convince tips to take good care of himself. Otherwise... all is well!

How about on your end? Snowed in? Sick of winter?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> It looked very sore...... ouch! So... why are you still operating heavy machinery if you shouldn't be. Can't take a little time off to take care of yourself? I think you should.....


*I am still doing it because it's fun...my tractor is sexy...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am still doing it because it's fun...my tractor is sexy...*


Lol... as long as it's fun.... but if you don't take care of yourself... I will get Stoney after you!!!! She will make you be good!!! 

Oh Stoney...... where are you sweetie?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hi all time to bake finally.


Good evening Mr. diem. How's that website coming along?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 29, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Girl!!!!!
> 
> Not too much going on here..... trying to convince tips to take good care of himself. Otherwise... all is well!
> 
> How about on your end? Snowed in? Sick of winter?



Good thanks and you China. Yes it has been snowing for 2 days now, lol. 

What's wrong with tips?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good thanks and you China. Yes it has been snowing for 2 days now, lol.
> 
> What's wrong with tips?


His hand and his stitches..... his poor hand is throbbing but he still plays with his toys. But I think his tractor is sexy!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Good evening Mr. diem. How's that website coming along?


 Chinese hacked the server first off I kicked them and blocked their ip...Sold tons of ads and have half of them posted and collected. Opened a personals section and have 3 love lost souls looking for mates Busy as hell and not high enough. Meeting the people and setting up the accounts was fun. i was not comfortable enough to be buzzed though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

How are you China? School today? Chiceh are you keeping up with the Sativas today?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> How are you China? School today? Chiceh are you keeping up with the Sativas today?


Yes, there was school today..... a two hour delay. At this rate we will be in school until the end of June.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*my tractor is sexy....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my tractor is sexy....*


I would hope so


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Why do I make work for myself? I need a bigger bowl


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *snoop vette......*





ChinaCat said:


> You laugh..... you should see his hair....... yup... just like snoops!
> 
> Hey Tips!!!!!
> 
> ...





Chiceh said:


> Heya RIU peeps, what's shaking tonight? Fire it up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0





diemdepyro said:


> Hi all time to bake finally.





diemdepyro said:


> Why do I make work for myself? I need a bigger bowl



*Evening Ladies..... gents.... snows finally stopped............ *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats good news twistyman how you been?


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Twisty!!!

Glad to hear the snow is done for the moment.

They are talking big storm for us next week.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

I just figured out how to multi quote


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

well guys its fucking over

i called her, she said she was getting a ride from her dad..i told her to call me on the ride home...she didnt pick up, i call her house..her brother picks up....i call her back she says shes with her brother..

i quit. i wont be back for a long time.

Dude, Duder, El Duderino...if you're not down with the whole brevity thing

signing out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 29, 2009)

If i was ur friend labowski id call a hooker right now and send her over man..U need rebound puss bro.. Trust me this thing will completely change ur outlook and give u unfound confidence bro! 
Strange always brings new things. It like leaving a job kinda.. It always works out better in the end.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=de3_1219609177


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Lol... as long as it's fun.... but if you don't take care of yourself... I will get Stoney after you!!!! She will make you be good!!!
> 
> Oh Stoney...... where are you sweetie?


*I aint scured of no stoney......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=de3_1219609177


*that boy learned a very important lesson there....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow did he really have to finish him off with the chair?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow did he really have to finish him off with the chair?


*hell yes he did...thats called don't fuck with me....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

the "and just in case you forget" move. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes he did...thats called don't fuck with me....*


Yeah I guess after the head trauma from slamming his head into the desk another blow to the head could not make him any dumber.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*hell yes...and if I saw him in the restroom later on I would be on him like a spider monkey...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah,I don't want to hurt you.I'm all about love.


tipsgnob said:


> *I aint scured of no stoney......*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah,I don't want to hurt you.I'm all about love.


Until you get hit in the head with a chair . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Then it's on like Donkey Kong, Man!My daughter punched a girl that was fucking with her,she came home smiling and said, "I'd do it again, too!" That's my baby.


NewGrowth said:


> Until you get hit in the head with a chair . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*thats what I'm talking about...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Then it's on like Donkey Kong, Man!My daughter punched a girl that was fucking with her,she came home smiling and said, "I'd do it again, too!" That's my baby.


My son whooped a couple bully's in the bathroom and got expelled for 2 weeks wtf.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

the "and just in case you forget" move. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

High five!


tipsgnob said:


> *thats what I'm talking about...*


Yeah, the school tried to tattle on her, but I told them, hey, my kid's not a pacifist, I don't raise them that-a-way.If she'd have started it, it might be different.The bus driver wouldn't do anything about the other girl calling her names, so my daughter mooshed her face.


onthedl0008 said:


> My son whooped a couple bully's in the bathroom and got expelled for 2 weeks wtf.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

this site is screwy. i'm having a hard time posting and editing.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this site is screwy. i'm having a hard time posting and editing.


Maybe you should let the staff know


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

It does seem to be lagging.When it does that, if I don't need to quote anyone, I just use fast reply.


fdd2blk said:


> this site is screwy. i'm having a hard time posting and editing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

i've been using fast reply but it doesn't post. then i back out and come back and there's my post. 

tell staff? who do you think fucked it all up in the first place? lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been using fast reply but it doesn't post. then i back out and come back and there's my post.
> 
> tell staff? who do you think fucked it all up in the first place? lol


 It's working fine for me but I'm on a Mac so the site is a little different for me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you guys try that firebug extension?I have it and it gives you info on the site...someone who can read code may get some valuable info from it.You can edit code with it, a lot of stuff.https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843


fdd2blk said:


> i've been using fast reply but it doesn't post. then i back out and come back and there's my post.
> 
> tell staff? who do you think fucked it all up in the first place? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

my laptop has been on alllllll day. maybe that's why. =/

did you know these Toshiba Satellites crack in half. the mouse pad is worn thru as well. let me get a few pics.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you try cleaning your cookies and cache, fdd?Cuz I'm on a pc with firefox, and it seems ok now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's firefox, try just restarting firefox.It lags after it's been open a while.


fdd2blk said:


> my laptop has been on alllllll day. maybe that's why. =/
> 
> did you know these Toshiba Satellites crack in half. the mouse pad is worn thru as well. let me get a few pics.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Now they have a virus for Mac! Crap sucks, why can't they just leave us alone and fuck up the PC some more?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

i've been on it everyday for the past 2 year and never had any problems.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

My old man bought a laptop, too.That mouse drives him crazy so he got a wireless one that you plug in.


fdd2blk said:


> i've been on it everyday for the past 2 year and never had any problems.
> 
> View attachment 311119 View attachment 311120 View attachment 311121 View attachment 311122


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been on it everyday for the past 2 year and never had any problems.
> 
> View attachment 311119 View attachment 311120 View attachment 311121 View attachment 311122


You set a hot pipe on it?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this site is screwy. i'm having a hard time posting and editing.





NewGrowth said:


> Maybe you should let the staff know





Stoney McFried said:


> It does seem to be lagging.When it does that, if I don't need to quote anyone, I just use fast reply.





NewGrowth said:


> You set a hot pipe on it?


*Finally someone with a "I work here" badge sees what we all have been getting for weeks... .... *


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Finally someone with a "I work here" badge sees what we all have been getting for weeks... .... *


Yeah sometimes RIU is so slow I give up but thats cause we need a bigger server and the community is growing. A growing community is a good thing


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

hows it goin twisty? you get some more mary jane yet or what?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

It's the Twist!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRDGBpEqLfs


Twistyman said:


> *Finally someone with a "I work here" badge sees what we all have been getting for weeks... .... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 29, 2009)

SICC";2005035]hows it goin twisty? you get some more mary jane yet or what?
bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]No... Saturday... I get some chronic... whatever the balls that is.... at least its not commercial.......[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="Stoney McFried said:


> It's the Twist!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRDGBpEqLfs


*Sorry..I can't youtube without a face full of grimness.... What happened Stoney... shit the bed...???*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

oh, it's been acting up for weeks now. and no, no hot pipe. i wore thru it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No... Saturday... I get some chronic... whatever the balls that is.... at least its not commercial.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry..I can't youtube without a face full of grimness.... What happened Stoney... shit the bed...???*


I bet commercial in Canada is not bad.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*who shit the bed?*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

Havnt had chronic in a while


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*I think twisty was talking about his hip, when he spoke of chronic*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah, just up a little late.I DID shit my pants, however.It's warm.


Twistyman said:


> *No... Saturday... I get some chronic... whatever the balls that is.... at least its not commercial.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry..I can't youtube without a face full of grimness.... What happened Stoney... shit the bed...???*


Online porn can cause your hand to slip off.......


fdd2blk said:


> oh, it's been acting up for weeks now. and no, no hot pipe. i wore thru it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

yea your Feces is quite warm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Get your hand out of there.This isn't a cookie jar![quote="SICC";2005171]yea your Feces is quite warm[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*that was a shitty thing to do......*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

I smell cowshit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, that's a good fertilizer!


NewGrowth said:


> I smell cowshit


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get your hand out of there.This isn't a cookie jar!


srry, i couldn't help my self


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like someone likes fiber, lol.[quote="SICC";2005234]srry, i couldn't help my self 






[/quote]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, shit, I have to go to bed now.I love you all.If you can't be good, fake it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

we'll miss you


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

*stoney...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, shit, I have to go to bed now.I love you all.If you can't be good, fake it.


Night stoney


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, just up a little late.I DID shit my pants, however.It's warm.
> 
> Online porn can cause your hand to slip off.......


i don't do porn. probably why my laptop still works.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

I came to bake...I can do this and scan for virusesMorning all!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Canna budder time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning folks ...................


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Korvette,


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats Up pyro.................


China says you have a website ...? whats the addy ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Its all good Korvette, and you !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEW2-k0EoyE&feature=related
I am listening to this.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to play that on the drums .. I bet I could still play it witha few hrs of practice ,I have not played in 4 years


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

I never realized all that rush stuff was on you tube. I love that Band. Great musicians


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Why does my activity level not go down. I was hardly on yesterday. Maybe I did not log-out?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I never realized all that rush stuff was on you tube. I love that Band. Great musicians



Its my Fave band of all time ... Peart is my Idol..



I seen them 27 times ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDs3qPFkAj0 Lakeside park good song I seen them like 5 or 6 times.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

If you wanna see an OUTSTANDING drummer .. watch this .. Its Carter Beauford of Dave Matthews Band .. He Is Amazing .. watch his hands .. and watch the whole thing .. look here 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bw7yzwhlGY


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Rush Drummer cam.
Nice drum set


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If you wanna see an OUTSTANDING drummer .. watch this .. Its Carter Beauford of Dave Matthews Band .. He Is Amazing .. watch his hands .. and watch the whole thing .. look here
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bw7yzwhlGY


He is good too!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Great song Rush Discovery
Sing along 
3 piece band no synthesizer...Read it weep youngsters This is what my generation could do:0muhahaThat canna budder is kicking my ass


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning. It is raining here today. It is all dark and dreary. I LOVE it. What a nice break from the constant sunshine. I love rainy mornings!! Wake n Bake.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning. It is raining here today. It is all dark and dreary. I LOVE it. What a nice break from the constant sunshine. I love rainy mornings!! Wake n Bake.


Just rub that sunshine in now I never see the sun this winter


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

It's supposed to be in the upper 40's here tomorrow, maybe this snow will go away. Yay, melting snow = sewer lines don't run right, I can't wait.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

The weather is fickle.
This will take your mind off the weather


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been to many Rush concerts in my day....I love them. Rock on Diem!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Your invisible sign is on sunny, got a stalker?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 30, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Your invisible sign is on sunny, got a stalker?


No stalkers for me! I keep it in stealth because I never log off and I don't want anyone to think I am being rude not replying. 

Whats good today? The hubby is out with his friends all day and I have the house to myself! I sort of like it....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't see an invisible sign? But it does say that you are offline.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't see an invisible sign? But it does say that you are offline.


It is in your account settings. You have to set it to invisible and then it just appears you are offline. 
Look at this crap I was just reading....crazy!

*Suspected Sex Offender Is Luckiest Bastard Alive*

Some dude who is accused of sexually assaulting a 4-year-old girl allegedly tried to kill himself by driving his van off a ledge in Colorado. And it almost worked...


In what has to be one of the craziest twists of fate ever, the perp's van caught a ledge -- and a search and rescue team got to the guy before karma did.

Dude went to the hospital, but as soon as he gets out, cops say he'll be immediately arrested. 

Wonder if he can keep the soap from dropping too....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

Man too bad he didn't get the job done, it would have saved the cost of a trial.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Man too bad he didn't get the job done, it would have saved the cost of a trial.


Yeah, isn't that the truth. Caylee Anthonys mother is due in court today....I hate that bitch, I hate seeing our tax dollars wasted on such a piece of shit....yes, I am bitter.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't see an invisible sign? But it does say that you are offline.


I can see the html tags when I hover the mouse over I will turn that feature off so I do not disturb people


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 30, 2009)

what a strange story??????????
I still wonder how mothers can kill the younge they birthed, i think someone else did it and she knew but would not tell. I cant beleive she did it makes me want to puke.

Then again a few years ago a local mother jumped into sub zero water with three of her children while a cop was walking up to "help" her. However this was a mentaly unstable individual who took her own life also. Casey Anthony was out having fun with her friends and the story has to be missing a part.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ...................





diemdepyro said:


> Hi Korvette,


*Morning guys...all.. I'm fucked... three trips to store and about 50lbs each voyage... I'm dying....*



korvette1977 said:


> If you wanna see an OUTSTANDING drummer .. watch this .. Its Carter Beauford of Dave Matthews Band .. He Is Amazing .. watch his hands .. and watch the whole thing .. look here
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bw7yzwhlGY


*He has all the toys too... when I had my 13 piece tama imperial star and the 15 paiste cymbals I had the toys too..same kit as the metalica kit only I had the small and large concert toms... loved it..*



diemdepyro said:


> Rush Drummer cam.
> Nice drum set


*He has a weird tom set up the way they step down from small to large....*

[


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*morning stoners.....*


----------



## RUCKUS! (Jan 30, 2009)

i have this extreme fetish i guess...
everynight!
i pack as many bong bowls with some decent chron... then as soon as i wake up... i roll over and RIP THEM ALL IN A ROW!!
FUCKING WILL BLOW YOU UP!

im serrious its so good its ritual now!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning stoners.....*


*Morning tips.,ruckus.. almost decent weather.... Imagine that...!!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Why so trips Twistyman?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Why so trips Twistyman?


*Nice medal...*&^%^.... hows shit diem.. ya thieving weed... I think I've got the record for shortest medal possession in RIU history... where's my tongue smiley......


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

*Is anyone else having site issues..... can't load shit..... status quo is still alive....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

I am not having problems other than being Fried.  That does not qualify.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*mine is working fine....*


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2009)

I can only upload 2 pix at a time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2009)

i can upload 4 at a time, here's 1 ......  ........


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i can upload 4 at a time, here's 1 ......  ........ View attachment 311339


Hmmm. The manage attachment window always give me some kind of "lacking certificate" message. 

Otherwise, hahahaha.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i can upload 4 at a time, here's 1 ......  ........ View attachment 311339


*that looks just like marijuana....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Where is the other three?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

*And now for some Lawrence Welk for tips......
A one....and a two......
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg


Twistyman said:


> *And now for some Lawrence Welk for tips......
> A one....and a two......
> *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

I am fried and tired?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

Alright im going to go wake n bake now..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Time for a nap!


diemdepyro said:


> I am fried and tired?


Have fun!


onthedl0008 said:


> Alright im going to go wake n bake now..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Time for pizza and coffee...Round two I have to go to an auction. The wife has ideas for the website


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im cooking 3 cheese raviolis it smells awesome..Im going smoke a few3 bowls and get ready Yeeehaw.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59qdSCMeQ7o&feature=related


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Describe the video I am using linux and flash is not on it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Really funny skit from Johnny Carson.


diemdepyro said:


> Describe the video I am using linux and flash is not on it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

OIC ty Stoney  Time to go to the auction.TTFN


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59qdSCMeQ7o&feature=related


*here's johnny.....*


----------



## vince420 (Jan 30, 2009)

whazup everybody haaha iv got a bran new peice fuck yeah! glass on glass puff bong im ganna call it puffy just a about a foot high perfect smooth hit,  

spark up 4:20 awaits 4:07 right now,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

After dinner bake


----------



## vince420 (Jan 30, 2009)

BONGG TOKE 
..............................................


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

whos ready for friday?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

got some chocolate cake on my plate......... life is good.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

MMMMMM can I have some?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Good idea. I am putting canna on mine


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

How many want cake, show of hands?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Only hands i have


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

me! ME!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

I want some cake...OUT


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

NG, I already have a big chunk cut out for you.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Who wants canna butter frosting


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> NG, I already have a big chunk cut out for you.


Yay! 
[youtube]kWp-Rj5o9uA[/youtube]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a sheet cake, it has this fudge like frosting on it. I didn't put any canna in it though. It's still tasty.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone ever seen that movie with the blonde girl that eats the brownies ? 

SMOKED OUT sorry.

BUTTER thread already then.



OUT


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Anyone ever seen that movie with the blonde girl that eats the brownies ?
> 
> SMOKED OUT sorry.
> 
> ...


Yeah man Happy Face! That shit was great


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

there aint shit to do


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2009968]there aint shit to do [/QUOTE]

There is always shit to do


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats true haha, im jus bored af fuc, high, with nothing to do, this is the worst friday of my life


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think its kinda like black friday everywhere.. Its still early tho.. Shrooms.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Does this help the bordom


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

haha naw, still bored, stuck at my crib,

ay least i can kic it with mary jane


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Funny sign huh lmao. I have seen that club
click here if you are bored


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Does this help the bordom


Ive been studying this man theres always at least one ugly chick per group.. Some packs conglomerate and u get more ugly chiks per pack ratio but its better for me either way.. Invite everyone. No matter what.
All that i do, all that i say in the end it all goes away. Fat girls. JUst forget and move on.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Who is up for a wake n bake?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Im up But not baking .. Im waiting for my guy to wake up and deliver me my sack.. prob about 10am or so..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

OIC This is my day off . I have to service my website a little. But I could be bombed and do that. It runs itself.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is your website up and running ?


Whats the addy ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yeah great. I had no idea how easy and profitable it was should have done it years ago. I did it for others and never got one myself.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

www.????????????????????


Are you going to post a link ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

The whois stuff could be used to track me down. I will be able to change it later. If someone here wants to start one though I could explain how it works. Nice biz for stoners. Turnkey businesses for less than a grand. I just got the google ad-server up and get paid for hits too.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I just checked and 3000 hits in the last 24.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/155637-what-can-i-do-god.html
This is the thread I started . I was using it to get input and stimulate the thought process.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been studying net trends for about a year. Just a hobbie.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

http://noahsclassifieds.org/ This is what the site looks like. Mine is customized though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

A few pics of my plants ..I took a ride over last night to feed them..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice nice plants......Beautiful


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks they are Sensi seeds white label Purple Haze


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im up But not baking .. Im waiting for my guy to wake up and deliver me my sack.. prob about 10am or so..


*Wake.... frosty ... and wait like you vette........ supposed to be chronic... I've never tried that........ 3 weeks no smoke so that should work nicely..... That box of wobblies knocked me on my ass last night... It's nice to get a 9+ hour snooze... what are you getting vette...??? purple... ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Grand Daddy Purple and Master Kush


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I do mostly sativas But admire the indicas. I can tell by the pics you are a good grower.  Not an Noob.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wake.... frosty ... and wait like you vette........ supposed to be chronic... I've never tried that........ 3 weeks no smoke so that should work nicely..... That box of wobblies knocked me on my ass last night... It's nice to get a 9+ hour snooze... what are you getting vette...??? purple... ??*


I used to run out of weed That is when I started growing. That and all the shitty dealers spraying bug killer and stuff on it..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I am going to tweak my site and install some widgets like the weather.
. TTfn ALL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Good morning ..... wake and bake..............


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Morning RIU. Waking n baking here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Fire it up..............I am.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Morning Miss ,Chiceh .. Im waiting on my guy to show up.. I figure by noon I'll have my sacks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

I got some yesterday, whew, got a roof over my head, food in my fridge, weed in my bong.......life is good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

I got a Naked girl in my bed .. well almost naked


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

I got uuhhhhh, a husband dressed in mismatched pajamas..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> A few pics of my plants ..I took a ride over last night to feed them..



How They looking Miss ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yes, I meant to comment, they are looking really nice. Really green and bushy. How does that areogarden work? Is it a hydro type thing where the roots are? 


Mine are getting there too. I need to take new pics. My clones are looking really good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh yes, I meant to comment, they are looking really nice. Really green and bushy. How does that areogarden work? Is it a hydro type thing where the roots are?
> 
> 
> Mine are getting there too. I need to take new pics. My clones are looking really good.



Yea there is water in the res .. just over a gallon. Im going to be using it for clones after this grow ..Im very happy with it .. But for flowering THEY SUCK , CFL's are good for vegging , Im going to flower them with a 400 watt HPS in about two weeks .This will be the buds I bring to Bonnaroo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

I"ve been browsing HPS, actually at a link you left on here sometime ago. I'm trying to decide, 400 or 600. What do you think? Is 600 worth it or is it too much for a small grow? I don't know anything about those lights. I need educated.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I"ve been browsing HPS, actually at a link you left on here sometime ago. I'm trying to decide, 400 or 600. What do you think? Is 600 worth it or is it too much for a small grow? I don't know anything about those lights. I need educated.



I would guess that the more watts the better , BUT for me the 400 is just fine .I can do aprox 6 plants with it 

This is the one 

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

I won't be doing more than 6 at a time, most likely less, I guess 600 would be overkill, I'll go 400 I think.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

mornin all

nice plants vette. keep doin what ya doin.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I won't be doing more than 6 at a time, most likely less, I guess 600 would be overkill, I'll go 400 I think.



Plus its less heat to have to distribute and prob a little easier on the electric bill.. .. You cant beat it for $170.00 complete


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Morning Mane  



Are you upgrading your bulb or anything? 

*Select the HPS Bulb/Lamp: *
Standard 400w HPS Bulb
GrowBright 400 watt HPS Bulb - +$10.00
AgroMax 400 watt HPS Bulb - +$20.00

I was thinking about the Growbright bulb, it's only 10 extra bucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Mane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will look into upgrading it after I see what it does as it is ,, 


Thanks Mane


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 31, 2009)

Morning everyone.

I made a decision last night....I am quitting smoking for a few months....
I have too much on my plate and not enough getting done....So, I am selling what I have left and taking a break. It will suck, but, I know it is something I have to do. I am getting too lazy and I am losing my 'drive' to do new things. So, I am going to do it, just for a bit. Lets see how bitchy I get by next week!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Good morning Sunshine........quitting smoking? I couldn't do it. The trail of dead bodies would lead the police straight to me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont sell it .. Thats dealing .. Thats against the Law .. Donate it .... 

I would keep some in my freezer ""Just In Case ""


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Vette, just put it away. It's easier to not want to smoke if you know you have a safety stash just in case. Nothing makes me want to smoke more than not having anything to smoke.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried that, I have it stored...Didn't work, I am too weak. If I know it is here I will get into it....This is some good indica, very strong couch lock. I don't want to do this, but, I know I have too. I have a lot of shit coming my way the next few months and without Rick here I will have to deal with it all. I know this will make me turn into a total bitch, but, I will be here by myself so it will be fine. I have quit before. The first month is the killer for me, and then I am fine. I am getting ready to go get it out and weigh it up and see exactly what I have...and then I am smoking a bowl and doing a couple bong hits and then I will go to the bedroom and pout........It will be okay.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

you're not going to abandon us are you? We love you


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> you're not going to abandon us are you? We love you


Hell no! I will be out here asking in detail how your buzz is! I used to spend more time on here when I didn't have anything! I think it is like bud porn, lol!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

My Sunny plant is looking good, the buds are starting to fatten up. Did that plant take about 3 months to flower? That's what I guessing it at.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I tried that, I have it stored...Didn't work, I am too weak. If I know it is here I will get into it....This is some good indica, very strong couch lock. I don't want to do this, but, I know I have too. I have a lot of shit coming my way the next few months and without Rick here I will have to deal with it all. I know this will make me turn into a total bitch, but, I will be here by myself so it will be fine. I have quit before. The first month is the killer for me, and then I am fine. I am getting ready to go get it out and weigh it up and see exactly what I have...and then I am smoking a bowl and doing a couple bong hits and then I will go to the bedroom and pout........It will be okay.


Go for it! If you feel taking a nice T-Break will help ya out in your personal endeavors I say take as long of a break as needed.

To a successful Tolerance break Sunny.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My Sunny plant is looking good, the buds are starting to fatten up. Did that plant take about 3 months to flower? That's what I guessing it at.


Miss that plant is 100% Sativa. It takes long to flower! Yes, it takes about 3 months. The yield is great, I just didn't like that Sativa high...I am an Indica gal! I am glad she is looking good for you! I will make sure you get the rest of my seeds from my other grows....I have loads.



mane2008 said:


> Go for it! If you feel taking a nice T-Break will help ya out in your personal endeavors I say take as long of a break as needed.
> 
> To a successful Tolerance break Sunny.


Thanks Mane! How are you??? Have not seen you in a long time!


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

been good actually fantastic, just been reflecting on how I live life.

You been good? Indica is where it's at Sunny! But I have learned not to underestimate a Sativa high.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Well that is nice of you Sunny, but don't you want to save some seeds for later? Just in case? 

She's tall for a cloest plant, starting to get that frosty leaved look. I"m glad I saved quite a few of those.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 31, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> been good actually fantastic, just been reflecting on how I live life.
> 
> You been good? Indica is where it's at Sunny! But I have learned not to underestimate a Sativa high.


 I have been pretty good. I have been reflecting too! 
I am just partial to Indica. I would smoke Sativa during the day and Indica at night. If I have a choice I always go for the Indica!



misshestermoffitt said:


> Well that is nice of you Sunny, but don't you want to save some seeds for later? Just in case?
> 
> She's tall for a cloest plant, starting to get that frosty leaved look. I"m glad I saved quite a few of those.


I am removing all temptation out of this house. When I decide to start back up I will get some seeds off my brother. He has tons. The only thing I am not sure of is my lighting system. I want to get rid of it, and, then I don't. So I figured I will get rid of my seeds and that will remove the temptation to grow. I am pretty weak when it comes to weed, if I see seeds I will want to plant them!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Grand Daddy Purple and Master Kush


*Damn vette..I've seen less choices on a IHOP menu..... 
Good looking bushes there........... 
* 


Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU. Waking n baking here.





mane2008 said:


> mornin all
> nice plants vette. keep doin what ya doin.





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.





Sunnysideup said:


> I have been pretty good. I have been reflecting too!
> I am just partial to Indica. I would smoke Sativa during the day and Indica at night. If I have a choice I always go for the Indica!


*Morning Mane, Chiceh, Sunny...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whooo Hooo .. My guy showed and Now I'm Toking Up some Grandaddy purple .. Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Got our Bonnaroo 2008 Video too.. Its a great Day ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whooo Hooo .. My guy showed and Now I'm Toking Up some Grandaddy purple .. Cheers


*Canna just called... things are looking up all around......


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Canna just called... things are looking up all around......
> 
> 
> *



Thats great Twisty .. Is he coming there today ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Long night, Jack Daniels got to me 

not i need to recover 

how yall doin?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats great Twisty .. Is he coming there today ?


*By noon supposedly.... but the bridge near me is under construction so I'll wait till 12:02 then I'll fire a bite me email his way............ oppps.. hope he doesn't read that.... grovel, grovel.....
kiss-ass
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Me and Jack dont go well together..I end up puking too.. Now Southern comfort,,I'll drink it straight from the bottle and NOT puke go figure


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

My guy will be here by 4:30 .. But now that I have a few fat sacks of GDP Im in no rush .. I was at the window for 2 hrs before waiting to see the car .. 


China Cat was making fun of me ,, Calling me a slave to the weed ..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Me and Jack dont go well together..I end up puking too.. Now Southern comfort,,I'll drink it straight from the bottle and NOT puke go figure


yea it was a rough night haha, now im stuck pissing out of my ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*morning folks...one of my WW is 10 weeks in flower and looks ready to chop, but being color blind I can not tell what color the buds are.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea? thats crazy, my homie is a lil color blind


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

At least keep your lighting system. Don't get rid of it. You can always pack it away for now and then if you decide you really don't want it later on, you can always sell it off then. 




Sunnysideup said:


> I am removing all temptation out of this house. When I decide to start back up I will get some seeds off my brother. He has tons. The only thing I am not sure of is my lighting system. I want to get rid of it, and, then I don't. So I figured I will get rid of my seeds and that will remove the temptation to grow. I am pretty weak when it comes to weed, if I see seeds I will want to plant them!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Show us a pic Tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Show us a pic Tips


*ok.........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Jesus Christ that looks good


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got this in the mail.. Im excited ,I'll watch it tonight wile baked 













Just got 2 zips of GDP earlier today too ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*I'm really pissed that metallica wont be at bonnaroo this year. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm really pissed that metallica wont be at bonnaroo this year. *




You are joking right ? 

We hung out at the campsite , you could see the main stage from there and took showers and caught up with some drinking and eating mind altering substances while Metallica was on . China Cat watched my Back the whole time ,, except when It was pouring , she was at camp and our neighbor and I were tripping over at The disco biscuits.... It was POURING I was in my Pajama's It was great


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You are joking right ?
> 
> We hung out at the campsite , you could see the main stage from there and took showers and caught up with some drinking and eating mind altering substances . while Metallica was on . China Cat watched my Back the whole time ,, except when It was pouring , she was at camp and our neighbor and I were tripping over at The disco biscuits.... It was POURING I was in my Pajama's It was great


*they are playing in europe the same dates as bonnaroo..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they are playing in europe the same dates as bonnaroo..*



Its not that I dislike them, I like all music , But I dont like Lars at all .I think he is a big Crybaby .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

Tips, looks like about 50% red pistals on there. Looks like a tasty plant. 

Nice Nugs ya got there Vette .


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea GDP is a classic


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Tips, looks like about 50% red pistals on there. Looks like a tasty plant.
> 
> Nice Nugs ya got there Vette .



Thanks They are tasty,,, If I lived in Cali , I would not be able to move ,, I wish the east coast had the strains that some of these ""Co Ops "" Have My god , I'd be useless I'd be lethargic all day ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks They are tasty,,, If I lived in Cali , I would not be able to move ,, I wish the east coast had the strains that some of these ""Co Ops "" Have My god , I'd be useless I'd be lethargic all day ..


*Ya think............... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya think............... *



I know .......................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*I'm lethargically challenged...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm lethargically challenged...*


I think you can get paid for that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I know .......................





tipsgnob said:


> *I'm lethargically challenged...*





diemdepyro said:


> I think you can get paid for that.


*We could start a secret society like the Gormogon, or Freemasons...
"The Society of the Sloth"... but we'd need someone to scrape the algae off us....... And filling the bong may become a major event......
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Lets do it tax exempt .org GANJA religion Like the Ethiopian Zion Coptic church. the pigs had to give their weed back.LOL


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*he said religion........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *We could start a secret society like the Gormogon, or Freemasons...*
> *"The Society of the Sloth"... but we'd need someone to scrape the algae off us....... And filling the bong may become a major event......*


*we could hire korean prostitutes to tend to our bongs and stuff...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I also said the pigs had to give them their weed back.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we could hire korean prostitutes to tend to our bongs and stuff...*


Them bitches steal.....Thai hookers


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we could hire korean prostitutes to tend to our bongs and stuff...*



im down for that, i got a "bong" they can tend to


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we could hire korean prostitutes to tend to our bongs and stuff...*



I dont think I wanna join that party,, For one China Cat Own's my ""BONG and StuFF" and second most asian whores have the clap and god knows what else


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*masterbongbator...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont think I wanna join that party,, For one China Cat Own's my ""BONG and StuFF" and second most asian whores have the clap and god knows what else



thats the best part tho


----------



## Kant (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont think I wanna join that party,, For one China Cat Own's my ""BONG and StuFF" and second most asian whores have the clap and god knows what else


Morning everyone.

anyone else got the munchies? while korean pink tacos are tasty they're not that filling.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Kant said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> anyone else got the munchies? while korean pink tacos are tasty they're not that filling.


They have worms and I love to fish?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

*More crabs then you can shake a bowl of garlic butter at.......... And just where the fuck in the bible does it say that eating bad bush (sorry ladies) can kill your ass...
God I miss the 70's when free love didn't have a side effect...........
*


----------



## Kant (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They have worms and I love to fish?


i guess but that requires waiting.....


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 31, 2009)

Nap time is over, time to fire it up.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *More crabs then you can shake a bowl of garlic butter at.......... And just where the fuck in the bible does it say that eating bad bush (sorry ladies) can kill your ass...
> God I miss the 70's when free love didn't have a side effect...........
> *


Burning bush ?


Kant said:


> i guess but that requires waiting.....


They already have worms.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kant said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> anyone else got the munchies? while korean pink tacos are tasty they're not that filling.





diemdepyro said:


> They have worms and I love to fish?


*I'm so hungry I could eat the ass off a baboon.... (I heard that tips...!!)
time to make some scoff....... cheeseburgers and a chronic joint chaser...washed down with a frosty........
*


----------



## Kant (Jan 31, 2009)

worms do not make a good sandwich filling. trust me i've tried.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*in the military they teach you about susie rotten-crotch...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Do not click here

Really tried.


----------



## Kant (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *in the military they teach you about susie rotten-crotch...*


just add hot sauce?


----------



## Kant (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Do not click here
> 
> Really tried.


*blink**blink*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

mmm, with some tapatio


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

Kant said:


> *blink**blink*


*whats up bud bat...you have to ignore him sometime....*


----------



## Kant (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up bud bat...you have to ignore him sometime....*


it's a sign that I need coffee.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Idea  I wish i would have thought of that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Good Morning folks ,, Its Super Bowl Sunday .... 

Starting my day with a bowl of Grand Daddy Purple and a dollop of hash ... Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

Good morning, is it morning yet? I couldn't sleep anymore, so guess it's time to wake n bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning, is it morning yet? I couldn't sleep anymore, so guess it's time to wake n bake.



Yes it is ,, Cheers ..


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

Well in that case, Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Well in that case, Fire it uP.


Been doing that for about an hr now ,, Hurrry up I'll wait , catch up .


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Been doing that for about an hr now ,, Hurrry up I'll wait , catch up .


It's still dark here, lol. I will catch up, doing some power tokes, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> It's still dark here, lol. I will catch up, doing some power tokes, lol.



Its dark everytime I wake up .. Im up by 5am everyday no alarm clock Its been like that for 20 yrs ... If I go to sleep at 9pm or midnight I'll still wake up at 5am.. Its freaky


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a morning person as well, most productive before 2 pm, lol. The inlaws have my daughter for the next week on a cruise, it is so quiet here. I had a long nap yesterday, got all kinds of stuff done around here even. I do miss her already though, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I am a morning person as well, most productive before 2 pm, lol. The inlaws have my daughter for the next week on a cruise, it is so quiet here. I had a long nap yesterday, got all kinds of stuff done around here even. I do miss already though, lol.



Thats cool for the kid , and a good week to spend some quality time with your spouse .. Just think you can walk around naked now ..
Just put a towel down anywhere you sit , Tell hubby to do the same


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cool for the kid , and a good week to spend some quality time with your spouse .. Just think you can walk around naked now ..
> Just put a towel down anywhere you sit , Tell hubby to do the same



Ya she will remember this for the rest of her life. Our nefew of the same age is with them as well, so they will be having a blast on the 7 day Disney cruise. 
I can't go around naked, I am always cold, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ,, Its Super Bowl Sunday .... Starting my day with a bowl of Grand Daddy Purple and a dollop of hash ... Cheers





Chiceh said:


> Good morning, is it morning yet? I couldn't sleep anymore, so guess it's time to wake n bake.


*G'Day..... waking to a nice fat chronic joint.............*



Chiceh said:


> Ya she will remember this for the rest of her life. Our nefew of the same age is with them as well, so they will be having a blast on the 7 day Disney cruise.
> I can't go around naked, I am always cold, lol.


*They'll have a blast......
I'm like that too Chiceh... always cold.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya she will remember this for the rest of her life. Our nefew of the same age is with them as well, so they will be having a blast on the 7 day Disney cruise.
> I can't go around naked, I am always cold, lol.


LOL me too.. Im bundled up when not in bed ,, Its freeking winter here ,,


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day..... waking to a nice fat chronic joint.............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I freeze all day at my office, while the lady next to me is sweating, lol. I don't get it. I need a heater under my desk and a sweater on, and she is there fanning herself in a t-shirt, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I freeze all day at my office, while the lady next to me is sweating, lol. I don't get it. I need a heater under my desk and a sweater on, and she is there fanning herself in a t-shirt, lol.



Is she ""Plump" or how can I say it gently ..ummmmmm Fat ?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Is she ""Plump" or how can I say it gently ..ummmmmm Fat ?


Nope, lol. There a few ladies there that have come to that time I guess, lol. I can't wait for it if I will be warm all the time, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Nope, lol. There a few ladies there that have come to that time I guess, lol. I can't wait for it if I will be warm all the time, lol.


Ahhhhhhhhh Menopause .. LOL


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I freeze all day at my office, while the lady next to me is sweating, lol. I don't get it. I need a heater under my desk and a sweater on, and she is there fanning herself in a t-shirt, lol.


 Menopause makes women sweat.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Menopause makes women sweat.


 My girl makes me sweat and I make her sweat too ,, Im a man I dont pause ,,


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Crap this OS sucks... brb


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Much better now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake 

It's feb 1st, isn't tomorrow "harrass a groundhog" day?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Join Date: Feb 2007​ Posts: 3,407​ *Gallery:
My anniversary too . I will take the gold watch now.
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd ask for the golden parachute instead....... I think gold watches are so lower management......


----------



## skiskate (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning all, couldnt sleep so I just decided to get up early today. Still feeling pretty shitty and sick, ah well wake n bake should fix that.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning all!

Morning Miss!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, wake and bake
> 
> It's feb 1st, isn't tomorrow "harrass a groundhog" day?


*Don't screw with the groundhog... I was just outside... we need all the help we can get.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't screw with the groundhog... I was just outside... we need all the help we can get.........*


They eat the groundhogs here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning FDP  been a few days, what's the word? 

Twisty  I am against groudhog day, I think them harrassing that poor critter is shameful, they need to leave the poor guy alone already. 

We used to have groundhogs living across the creek but I think the dog down the street killed them all  I used to like to sit in my back yard and watch the groundhogs. I miss them........


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish I had a camera my sativas are looking glorious.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine is looking good too, well I haven't seen her today, she's still in lights out. 

Are you good at photoshop Pyro? I need a Michael Phelps with a bong pic.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

I use gimp. I am terrible with pics


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning FDP  been a few days, what's the word?
> 
> Twisty  I am against groudhog day, I think them harrassing that poor critter is shameful, they need to leave the poor guy alone already.
> 
> We used to have groundhogs living across the creek but I think the dog down the street killed them all  I used to like to sit in my back yard and watch the groundhogs. I miss them........


*good sunday miss... I'm not a fan of harassing any animal ... but I guess those certain groundhogs are more pet than wild.. try that with a wild groundhog and he'll bite your ass...........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the groundhog looks pissed off when they're molesting him like they do with all the lights and cameras. I always wish he'd pee on them.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 1, 2009)

yay

i got to wake and bake today.

im told its Alcapulco gold crossed with sour-d. 

de-lectable


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think the groundhog looks pissed off when they're molesting him like they do with all the lights and cameras. I always wish he'd pee on them.


*They need to get rid of the commercial side and ask a Native American... I grew up near Kahnawake and my dad was friends with the Mohawks .. they knew when shit happened.... fish here... rains coming......... grow here..!!... etc.

Even if he did piss on them it would be on youtube making them money...
*


----------



## squints68 (Feb 1, 2009)

wake and bake what a life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

squints68 said:


> wake and bake what a life!!!!!!!!!


*I'm on a wake... bake...snooze.... wake.... bake...beer.. snooze...wake... bake... eat... type .... bake.... and counting..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

I heard birds singing this morning, usually they aren't doing that. I took it as a favorable sign.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

*thats a good sign... I get a lot of birds here too.. I love it..*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

I love shooting birds


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

I took a ride to the store for some Goodies for the Superbowl.. I took a few pictures of people Ice fishing at a lake near our house .. Also took one of this SICK crazy House ,, Check it out ..






and these are of the lake .


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

that house is crazy! nice pics 'Vette


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

thats a lil too cold for me, i stay nice and warm here in Cali, beautiful, but too cold


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 1, 2009)

that is a tight looking house man, and i've always wanted to try ice fishing...though I dunno how fun it could be


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

*Got to love it... thats very similar to near me.. lots of cool out of the beaten path homes and lots of ice fishing.. got to love not being in the urban blight.. thats starting to happen here............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea I wanna make friends with the guy that owns it ..I'd LOVE to see inside it ,,


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

you dont need to ask, just walk in there one day, pipe in hand, and your good


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

The weather today is not bad ,,Its sunny and 40 degree's I bet that ice is cracking and making all sorts of noise .. I would not be out there ,


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

you could be on those "how i survived" shows if you fall in


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2016879]you dont need to ask, just walk in there one day, pipe in hand, and your good[/quote]


Nah Ive seen the guy a bunch of times ,, He has some NICE toys ,, Fatboy harley and a sweet 928 Porsche


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

how thick is the ice? if you know...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

Jeez, those are some nice toys haha, tkae that Porsche for a test ride


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2016912]Jeez, those are some nice toys haha, tkae that Porsche for a test ride





[/quote]

i think you got a flat...

i'd rather ride the fatboy. i know this guy who won a fatboy from his job


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

shit im broke, i cant afford new tires


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> how thick is the ice? if you know...



I would guess it to be between 12'' and 14'' without the snow on top


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I wanna make friends with the guy that owns it ..I'd LOVE to see inside it ,,


*Around here there are a lot of old log cabin homes... I've been in some where the chinking has lasted for about 100 years... which is amazing to think about.... those original none commercial log homes are something else.... *


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I would guess it to be between 12'' and 14'' without the snow on top


damn, a foot of ice.. i'd be out there too lol

a couple weeks ago, 3 ppl got 'rescued' from the Susquehanna river in Harrisburg. they went out onto the ice like dumb asses... got caught, and got in trouble. the ice wasn't that thick either...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Around here there are a lot of old log cabin homes... I've been in some where the chinking has lasted for about 100 years... which is amazing to think about.... those original none commercial log homes are something else.... *


 We have a log home also . But Chinkless . its a letter D shaped logs .. 

I know a guy who all he does is Chinking of log homes and he has not stopped working in almost 20 yrs ,he travels the country .. day in and day out


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I took a ride to the store for some Goodies for the Superbowl.. I took a few pictures of people Ice fishing at a lake near our house .. Also took one of this SICK crazy House ,, Check it out ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cool pics...do they catch frozen fishsticks?*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a log home also . But Chinkless . its a letter D shaped logs ..
> 
> I know a guy who all he does is Chinking of log homes and he has not stopped working in almost 20 yrs ,he travels the country .. day in and day out


*I'm old school and love wood as opposed to the chrome glass stuff.. a choice ranch style log home, all one level........*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cool pics...do they catch frozen fishsticks?*


*Yep... Captain Hindgrinder........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm old school and love wood as opposed to the chrome glass stuff.. a choice ranch style log home, all one level........*


we have 3 levels


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Around here there are a lot of old log cabin homes... I've been in some where the chinking has lasted for about 100 years... which is amazing to think about.... those original none commercial log homes are something else.... *


*I wonder what realestate costs are in canada as apposed to US(TN)? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep... Captain Hindgrinder........*


Actually people fish there all times of the year some days there are 200 people fishing there, but with today being the Super Bowl Im sure it wont go that high today .. The must catch fish ,, Ive yet to get in that lake yet ,,Im holding out for a boat


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder what realestate costs are in canada as apposed to US(TN)? *



about 20% higher than the US


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> we have 3 levels


*I could do the main floor and a good beer, weed and jam room downstairs, but the upward stuff would not be good....
And this coming from someone living on 4th floor.....
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder what real estate costs are in canada as apposed to US(TN)? *


*Pretty cheap in some areas... lots of good farmland....*



korvette1977 said:


> Actually people fish there all times of the year some days there are 200 people fishing there, but with today being the Super Bowl Im sure it wont go that high today .. The must catch fish ,, Ive yet to get in that lake yet ,,Im holding out for a boat


*But they're a bitch to push through the hole in the ice.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

I love log homes, You don't see them too often around here. 

So is the super bowl on yet? Is it over? Who won?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 1, 2009)

HAY GUYS! I'M BACK!!!!!

My laptop COMPLETELY fried, I am now on with a new IBM Thinkpad. I miss my digicam, and my scrolling button, but this DOES seem to work better. Acer bedamned!

Sooooo, what have I missed?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 1, 2009)

Puff? *blinks eyes and shakes head*....... is that really you? 

 welcome back   

We missed you !!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome back.I'd stay and chat, but my darn kid is making me get off of the computer.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> HAY GUYS! I'M BACK!!!!!
> 
> My laptop COMPLETELY fried, I am now on with a new IBM Thinkpad. I miss my digicam, and my scrolling button, but this DOES seem to work better. Acer bedamned!
> 
> Sooooo, what have I missed?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 1, 2009)

*puffy is back........*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Waking & baking.............. Damn.. dropped dry cat food all over...&%$* Good start to the day.....!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning Folks .. 

Its Just about that time ... Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone! Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Wake n Bake


*Morning Sunny....... *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya, Vette! Damn, good to see you! 

MissH, Tips and Stoney (((BIG HUG))) I SHORE missed ya'll!

Good to be home, waking and baking with my freinds. 

Had rugrats all weekend, and one in diapers this time! Thank goodness I don't hafta do emergency babysitting often. So good to be back to abnormal......

I got some of da DANKITDY DANK, just a pinch, good god how that shit ripped my burnt-out head off! Don't know what it was, or where it came from, but it was guuuuuuuuuud. I have a tiny bit left to go with the regular mud bud I have been getting lately, but it will make the baking better. A bit of better bud makes the baking better, not bitter. Bitter bud makes the baking bitter, but better bud makes the baking better (a spin on the 'bitter-batter-butter' tongue twister.)

I am still tryin to come up with ways to grow, but none make me comfortable. If I was payin rent instead of a mortgage, it wuddn't be so bad, but you get caught growin (specially in Redneckville where I live) I loose the horses, the land, the vehicles, everything. I HATE it, but can't change it just yet (give me awhile to get myself hooked up with wind and solar and I'LL be the one posting bud porn, beleive me, and happy and bleary eyed allus time.)


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Hay Vette and Sunny, ya'll snuck in while I was typing.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning Puff and Twisty!

Nice to see you back Puff!! Now, don't go leaving again!!! We need all the women out here to stay! I am so glad you are back.

Twisty how is the grow? You are getting close, yes?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake  

the harrassment of the groundhog is complete, since they pissed him off by waking him up early, six more weeks of winter.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, wake and bake
> 
> the harrassment of the groundhog is complete, since they pissed him off by waking him up early, six more weeks of winter.


LOL, the visual just made me laugh! One pissed off groundhog being disturbed so humans can use him in some dumb ritual! I bet if that groundhog could talk he would tell all the humans to fuck off! Too funny. I didn't know they really did that with groundhogs, I always thought it was a myth! Learn something new everyday! Mornin Miss.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh hell Sunny, it's a big thing in Gobblers Knob PA, that puxatawany Phil thing from the Groudnhogs day movie really goes on. They have lights and cameras and a huge crowd. The dudes come out in tuxdeo's and top hats wearing their maddonna phone headsets and knock on this cage that looks like a tree trunk, then they open it and drag the ground hog out and hold him up in the air. I always hope he pees on them. 

They just showed the whole deal on CNN, poor groundhog, they'd better give him some treats or something.



and Morning Sunny


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor groundhog.  Hope he takes a dump on them.

Besides being the ancient Pagan festival of Candlemass, it is also a weather-working day (most pagan festivals are). Even before the groundhog legend, you could tell if the day was beautiful, you better like it cuz it would be all the beautiful weather you would see again for awhile. If the weather sucked, all pissy and cold and rainy or snowy, then the beautiful weather would be very soon.

I am gonna enjoy this pretty day, I spent all yesterday with my gorgeous stud colt (he is so good) and today I am taking the gelding out with his apple princess for a ride. I am being bad, so don't tell my doctor.....

But I got 6 weeks to be indoors and get better.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

I am having a rain day here, and, I love it. I am so freakin sick of sunshine. I am getting ready to get the birds up, they are sound asleep because of the rain. They are usually awake and playing by now. I have them in their bedroom with a baby monitor and all I hear is silence! Again, I LOVE rainy days, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Hiya, Vette! Damn, good to see you!
> 
> MissH, Tips and Stoney (((BIG HUG))) I SHORE missed ya'll!
> 
> ...


Hey Puff , Welcome Back ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning Sunny


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Hubby gets to work today  I hope he gets to work tomorrow too, she works tomorrow and then maybe I can get something done without these people underfoot. 

Vette, Is China on a delay today? The news said something about some schools being on a 2 hour delay because the Steelers won or something like that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby gets to work today  I hope he gets to work tomorrow too, she works tomorrow and then maybe I can get something done without these people underfoot.
> 
> Vette, Is China on a delay today? The news said something about some schools being on a 2 hour delay because the Steelers won or something like that.


 No delays today , But China's Mom got sick over the weekend (bad cold I think) and This morning she(China) woke up and felt like crap so she took the day off.. She prob has what her mom has .. I only go into the ""West Wing "" for sex and sleep so Im hoping I dont catch it .. I'll stay in the East wing Today


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

SCHOOL is on delay cuz of the superbowl? Oh my god.... 

WHy oh why cuddn't they have done that when I was in school? You had to barf up a lung to stay out, they didn't want a holiday for MLK even. I was always pissed we couldn't take Halloween off, but they now let out cuz of a FOOTBALL game?

I need to smoke some more.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Vette has the plague in his house.......everybody run........  

My kids were always pissed because they weren't allowed to dress up for Halloween for school. They never in their lives got to wear a costume to school. 

I guess that's not true, I used to dress my daughter in "subliminal" costumes, torn jeans, white t-shirt, leather jacket, presto, Joey Ramone costume, on the sly.


----------



## Dirty Jerz (Feb 2, 2009)

I just rolled a 1g blunt that lasted 36minutes... i'm ripped

thank you. that is all now.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Hay Vette and Sunny, ya'll snuck in while I was typing.


*Good to see you puff....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Puff and Twisty!
> 
> Nice to see you back Puff!! Now, don't go leaving again!!! We need all the women out here to stay! I am so glad you are back.
> 
> Twisty how is the grow? You are getting close, yes?


*Babies are great... they should be ready in early March..... I sent away for HPS friday so I'll finish them with HID.... although these T5 &12's flower well.. the buds are pretty tight and looking frosty...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Twisty's girls have got that frosty bud look. I loves me some frosty buds. My Sun plant is getting some frosty about her. I love to look at her, she is beautiful......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good to see you puff....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Babies are great... they should be ready in early March..... I sent away for HPS friday so I'll finish them with HID.... although these T5 &12's flower well.. the buds are pretty tight and looking frosty...*


Thats cool Twisty, March is right around the corner! I like using T5s around the base and then my hps for the tops, it works! You get buds from top to bottom! There is nothing like watching your grow when it is flowering! I can spend all day in the bathroom sitting on the toilet just looking. It is addictive, I don't know why I like to watch them but I do! I am a lil freak I guess!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Its good to see my 1st inside grow is working well... plus the new nutes I'm using are great... not a brown spot anywhere... not even the tips.. Canna nutes... I'm going to do snowryders next inside and hijack and either trainwreck or secret service outside...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

I watch mine too, I can't stop looking at them. I thought it was just me. Every hour or 2 I'm checking them, sniffing them, talking to them and telling them what lovely girls they are. 

I'm glad I'm not the only freak.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its good to see my 1st inside grow is working well... plus the new nutes I'm using are great... not a brown spot anywhere... not even the tips.. Canna nutes... I'm going to do snowryders next inside and hijack and either trainwreck or secret service outside...*


It is nice when your grow goes good, it gets you excited about the next!! I am giving it all a break for awhile....Rick is leaving Wednesday to go back to Germany and I have some 'issues' going on around here that need my full attention until they are resolved. So, a break is in order for me now. I will vicariously live through you and your grow, it should get me through my rough times ahead.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

He's leaving Wednesday already? Has it been a month already? I'm sorry he's going soon


----------



## skiskate (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all, taking a few keif hits before heading off for a long day. Take it easy


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I watch mine too, I can't stop looking at them. I thought it was just me. Every hour or 2 I'm checking them, sniffing them, talking to them and telling them what lovely girls they are.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only freak.


OMG, no your not alone!! I watch them daily (when I have a grow going on) I love smelling them and just looking! Now when I went to Maryland last year I had a major grow going on and it drove me crazy to be away, but, when I got back I was AMAZED how much they grew and how healthy they looked! I try to force myself not to open that shower curtain and look, and, I always open it anyway! I guess, we both be freaks! lol

Yeah Miss he is leaving this Wednesday, just a little shy of a month...I have not been sleeping this past week at all because I am stressing.....I really don't want him to leave again. This is so hard, I didn't know how hard it was until he came back. I am miserable without him, he is my rock, and I need him.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 2, 2009)

first wake and bake in several days!

its good to be back at it again.

thank god for hooking up the neighbors for so long.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, my heart goes out to you. 

I need to take some pics, but she's only been in flower for 5 weeks so the buds are looking good, but they're not fat yet so she really looks kind of anorexic at the moment for her height. They're really looking well formed now, I hate when they start and they look all sparse.


Dude , how ya been?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> I need to take some pics, but she's only been in flower for 5 weeks so the buds are looking good, but they're not fat yet so she really looks kind of anorexic at the moment for her height. They're really looking well formed now, I hate when they start and they look all sparse.
> 
> ...


Rough, but



The Dude Abides.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

I saved this for you Dude


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> first wake and bake in several days!
> 
> its good to be back at it again.
> 
> thank god for hooking up the neighbors for so long.


Did you ever talk to her about everything?



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> I need to take some pics, but she's only been in flower for 5 weeks so the buds are looking good, but they're not fat yet so she really looks kind of anorexic at the moment for her height. They're really looking well formed now, I hate when they start and they look all sparse.
> 
> ...


I am glad your buds are looking good! Yes, I check your journal frequently for updates! I am now living through you and all the other growers! It fills the void for me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

I will make an effort to get off my ass




and take pics more just for you.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I watch mine too, I can't stop looking at them. I thought it was just me. Every hour or 2 I'm checking them, sniffing them, talking to them and telling them what lovely girls they are.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only freak.


*I'm like that too.. my apt is small so I pass my plants 100 times a day and I'm always turning them, talking to them... hell my small veg cabinet is near the TV and I swear to christ they like watching TV.... 
Thats it... I'm loosing my mind....... got to love old age...... MY plants talk back......... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm like that too.. my apt is small so I pass my plants 100 times a day and I'm always turning them, talking to them... hell my small veg cabinet is near the TV and I swear to christ they like watching TV....
> Thats it... I'm loosing my mind....... got to love old age...... MY plants talk back.........
> *


Twisty, what do they say to you?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Did you ever talk to her about everything?


yea we had it out...i told her she couldnt talk to him or see him anymore, and then retracted it...i told her if she loves me she wont cheat on me - and that for me to have these ultimatums set would only be the downfall of our relationship because of the lack of trust...i then told her she should just tell me if she talks to him or decides to go see him. 

i then backed that with a simple bold statement. The next time you lie, the dynamic of this relationship is seriously going to change.

Thanks sunny and miss for the advice and helpin me think things through rather than react and regret. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> I saved this for you Dude


Thanks Miss and Sunny!

Im gunna make a bong rip video for you two ::


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Michael Phelps is dominating the news today. 

They just called it a "marijuana pipe" why can't news people say the word bong?






Someone wrote in and called him a criminal.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

Dude, I'm glad you two talked and worked things out. I hope things go more smoothly for you now.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude, I'm glad you two talked and worked things out. I hope things go more smoothly for you now.


me too, and if they dont...atleast i didnt do anything i would seriously regret.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty, what do they say to you?


*Take off your cloths and smoke me........


*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Like Alice in Wonderland they say 'smoke me' and 'eat me' and 'pull me up and hang me by me toes till I dry out, crush me and burn me'


Sorry, what were we talkin about again?

<coff>


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2009)

Good Morning, a nice day off to Wake n Bake for me! Woot Woot. Fire it up.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> yea we had it out...i told her she couldnt talk to him or see him anymore, and then retracted it...i told her if she loves me she wont cheat on me - and that for me to have these ultimatums set would only be the downfall of our relationship because of the lack of trust...i then told her she should just tell me if she talks to him or decides to go see him.
> 
> i then backed that with a simple bold statement. The next time you lie, the dynamic of this relationship is seriously going to change.
> 
> ...


Your welcome Dude....Miss and I are mothers and we have a bit of wisdom...so I am glad you listened!!

Alright, I am going to go tend to my critters, the baby monitor is now screaming things like "Hey MotherrrrrFuckerrrrr" That would be my girl Sharon, potty mouth....I better go get them out of bed and put them in their play area before they plan an attack on me! 
I will see you guys later!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, a nice day off to Wake n Bake for me! Woot Woot. Fire it up.


*Morning Chiceh.... glad you got a day off...

*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

<gives Dude big sloppy kiss> High, Dude, I missed ya!


CHICEH! Whuzzup???? I missed you so much!! 

((BIG BEAR HUG))


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> <gives Dude big sloppy kiss> High, Dude, I missed ya!
> 
> 
> CHICEH! Whuzzup???? I missed you so much!!
> ...


PUfffffffffffffffffffffff

sorry to hear about the lap top, good that ya like the think pad though


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Take off your cloths and smoke me........
> 
> 
> *


Oooooh, I like that kind of talk!



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Like Alice in Wonderland they say 'smoke me' and 'eat me' and 'pull me up and hang me by me toes till I dry out, crush me and burn me'
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were we talkin about again?
> ...


Only you Puff, you are so funny!!



Chiceh said:


> Good Morning, a nice day off to Wake n Bake for me! Woot Woot. Fire it up.


Morning Chiceh! Sorry I will be missing a morning bake with you today! Got to take care of the critters! I will be with you in spirit though!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Why is some lawyer on TV yelling at me saying I have rights...?? Like that Billy Mays fuck you sells all that shit on TV and he's always yelling... I'd like to smack the ugly of them..... 
*Sorry... lost my mind.......... 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Chiceh.... glad you got a day off...
> 
> *





puffdamagikdragon said:


> <gives Dude big sloppy kiss> High, Dude, I missed ya!
> 
> 
> CHICEH! Whuzzup???? I missed you so much!!
> ...





Sunnysideup said:


> Oooooh, I like that kind of talk!
> 
> 
> Only you Puff, you are so funny!!
> ...



I am planning a trip to Vega, man I never knew so much was involved, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I am planning a trip to Vega, man I never knew so much was involved, lol.


*Everything now days has become a major event..... its insane..*


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way the fukin cardinals lost by 4 points Rothlesburger made a fuckin touchdown in 2 minutes. the cardinals should of won


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Everything now days has become a major event..... its insane..*


So we have booking the acutal trip (scouring site, ads whatever to find the best deal), find someone to take care of our daughter. Get the dogs to the vet for all the shots they need and find a boarder for them to stay at. Book the airport shuttle and book the time off work. IS it all worth it for 4 days? And get my buddy to come to tend to my garden. Oh and we both need new passports as our are expired, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

aren't vacations fun? 

I always thought vacation was more work than actual work.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bonnaroo announces the lineup tomorrow


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> aren't vacations fun?
> 
> I always thought vacation was more work than actual work.



Ya no kidding eh? The days of just going are long gone, too much to plan for now. Too many responsibilities.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Everything now days has become a major event..... its insane..*


 
God, how true.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Chicheh ..Check your Pm box


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Careful, Chiceh! 

It MITE be a pm,and it MITE be a fat fairy midget in a toothfairy costume......


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> So we have booking the acutal trip (scouring site, ads whatever to find the best deal), find someone to take care of our daughter. Get the dogs to the vet for all the shots they need and find a boarder for them to stay at. Book the airport shuttle and book the time off work. IS it all worth it for 4 days? And get my buddy to come to tend to my garden. Oh and we both need new passports as our are expired, lol.


*What pisses me off is that once the passport was a travelers luxury..and they payed for it, fine.. but now it's become the major ID just to cross borders for a few hours and its also the main form of ID to prove you're Canadian, so shouldn't it be free like a Medicare card..I pay pic and thats all.. why should I pay $100. to prove I'm Canadian when I worked and paid taxes for about 28 years..*



korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroo announces the lineup tomorrow


*I saw the list you posted..Bruce & E st. band.. Leonard Cohen.... some great shows...................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What pisses me off is that once the passport was a travelers luxury..and they payed for it, fine.. but now it's become the major ID just to cross borders for a few hours and its also the main form of ID to prove you're Canadian, so shouldn't it be free like a Medicare card..I pay pic and thats all.. why should I pay $100. to prove I'm Canadian when I worked and paid taxes for about 28 years..*
> 
> 
> 
> *I saw the list you posted..Bruce & E st. band.. Leonard Cohen.... some great shows...................*


 That list was not released from Bonnaroo.. So I would not trust it


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 2, 2009)

hey misshester an sunny, do you guys have a youtube account? i wanna post your video but i wanna make it private, if ya do just PM me - vid is uploadin now


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> aren't vacations fun?
> 
> I always thought vacation was more work than actual work.





Twistyman said:


> *What pisses me off is that once the passport was a travelers luxury..and they payed for it, fine.. but now it's become the major ID just to cross borders for a few hours and its also the main form of ID to prove you're Canadian, so shouldn't it be free like a Medicare card..I pay pic and thats all.. why should I pay $100. to prove I'm Canadian when I worked and paid taxes for about 28 years..*


If you have an expired one, it only take 2 weeks to get a new one and you don't have to go through all the craziness of getting a new one. Just take in the old one with a new photo. You can mail it too, but that take 4 weeks. I think it is cheaper too, to replace the expired one.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> If you have an expired one, it only take 2 weeks to get a new one and you don't have to go through all the craziness of getting a new one. Just take in the old one with a new photo. You can mail it too, but that take 4 weeks. I think it is cheaper too, to replace the expired one.


*Thanks.. I didn't know that.... mine expired 6 years ago... and I don't do lines well..... I always get stuck behind the bank card no work... C Card no work... let me count you some pennies.. person..*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Leonard Cohen, NOW ya talkin. I ALWAYS have 'Hallelujah' and 'The Future' and 'Everybody Knows'....

Okay, loadin up the playlist.....


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Didn't he do If I Had a Rocket Launcher....... I used to go to his shows here in Montreal when he did the coffee houses......*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds familiar.

OMG, you SAW him? Awesome. I wuddn't be worthy....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning SICC


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Good Afternoon Folks ... 

Going to start the second 1/2 of my day with some Master Kush . Cheers


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Mmmm, SICC, I missed you too.

<big sloppy kiss> Howya been?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

Jus chillin, high, bout to make some Eggo Waffles mmm


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

I had some Master Kush the last few weeks...... how sweet it was. Savor some flavor for me please Vette. I found 2 seeds, but they didn't sprout  

I'm gonna go clean the kitchen. You get it clean after dinner and by morning, there's shit everywere, fucking bunch of snacking stoners around here


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Poor groundhog.  Hope he takes a dump on them.
> 
> Besides being the ancient Pagan festival of Candlemass, it is also a weather-working day (most pagan festivals are). Even before the groundhog legend, you could tell if the day was beautiful, you better like it cuz it would be all the beautiful weather you would see again for awhile. If the weather sucked, all pissy and cold and rainy or snowy, then the beautiful weather would be very soon.
> 
> ...


*groundhogs are mean mofos...I have 2 herding dogs that are absolutely fearless, 2000 bull, no problem. but, I saw a groundhog chase both of the back to house one day....*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, they usually run from us. There is a monster one out in our pasture, but I refuse to let hubby shoot it. I also know if we 'relocate' it another will only take up the territory. He is only in the back pastures anyhow.

Maybe yours were Irish groundhogs.

Hay, MissH, if you are on a cleanin binge I wish you'd do mine. I have loads of housework, but a nice nap is lookin soooo good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Groundhog ..Thems good eatin... Light up the barbi


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

never had it, but i bet it tastes like chicken


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2021713]never had it, but i bet it tastes like chicken [/quote]


You should try it ,, It tastes Just like dog... and a little like bear..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

haha never had dog 

Bear sounds good, i've always wanted to try shark


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2021743]haha never had dog 

Bear sounds good, i've always wanted to try shark[/quote]

Ive eaten Shark. Its fishy.......


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWISTY*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWISTY*



Wow, Happy Birthday Twisty.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't know it was Twisty's Birthday, Happy birthday Twisty


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy B-day twist.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 2, 2009)

just waked and baked


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Twisty My Friend ,,, My Birthday is this month also ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Good God people.. get a grip.... ... thanks..yeah another ring on the tree.... 
When vette... fess up vee have vays...........
*


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 2, 2009)

People that are please anser.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good God people.. get a grip.... ... thanks..yeah another ring on the tree.... *
> *When vette... fess up vee have vays...........*


*you don't look a day over 67 twisty....*


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way happy b-day. Eat some space cakes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Twisty!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy birthday you ol' fart 


Uhh blow out the candles ...if you can 








out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Happy Birthday Twisty!


*If you can't beat them.......


*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

Ditto Twistyman.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe Tips will share his blow up doll with you tonight ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Maybe Tips will share his blow up doll with you tonight ...


*to hell with that...I don't want no twisty goo on my girl...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman is so old he shoots dust. "Dusty" the blow up bride.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *to hell with that...I don't want no twisty goo on my girl...*


 But Twisty Shoots Blanks ,,Pyro told me


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Twisty!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> But Twisty Shoots Blanks ,,Pyro told me


**scratches head* I wonder how pyro knows?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> **scratches head* I wonder how pyro knows?*



It was something with cooking and Twisty was suppose to Inject a chicken,,, Twisty did not see the needle and used his .................You know ,, That bird wad dry as hell pyro said


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> **scratches head* I wonder how pyro knows?*


The doll told me !


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The doll told me !


*she can't talk...oops*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *she can't talk...oops*


That was on a "need to know" basis.... and I didn't "need to know!"

 Thank Tips!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi China, School out?


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hi China, School out?


Sick in bed. 

Can't a girl get a break?!?!?! 

How are you?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

I am good. Wore out though.  Had the server crash while I was typing scripts<html> stuff and style sheets. took hours to fix.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am good. Wore out though.  Had the server crash while I was typing scripts<html> stuff and style sheets. took hours to fix.


When I was taking a class on Java script I had a server meltdown on me. I was so angry....... it turned out okay because the backup was already done. Darned puters..... they are great when they work.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

I was doing java on a css style sheet . Exactly 
I almost had to go to a funeral outta state and I do not own a laptop. That would have been a terrible thing to have a new website down. BTW my friend that was diagnosed with a stroke had an infection and he is recovering now


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

This(rollitup) server seems as if it is backing up or going down?


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This(rollitup) server seems as if it is backing up or going down?


It does seem a little slow, but not too bad.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya folks. Stoney, 1,cats, 4 So far I have managed to deworm one cat successfully, but I was injured doing that as well.My cats don't take pills well.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hiya folks. Stoney, 1,cats, 4 So far I have managed to deworm one cat successfully, but I was injured doing that as well.My cats don't take pills well.


Ouch!!!! 

Wish I could be there to help..... you need someone to hold them down while you put the meds down their throats. Evil kitty cats!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes.And strong as hell when pissed.I tried lying on them, but I didn't want to hurt them.I'll try smashing the pills and putting them in an eyedropper with milk in a bit.


ChinaCat said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> Wish I could be there to help..... you need someone to hold them down while you put the meds down their throats. Evil kitty cats!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes.And strong as hell when pissed.I tried lying on them, but I didn't want to hurt them.I'll try smashing the pills and putting them in an eyedropper with milk in a bit.


That is like trying to give a cat a bath. Not happy cats!!!

Hey Stoney, have you been in touch w/Wikid? Are things okay with her? Just thinking about her.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

MMmmmmmmmm,,,,, Cat... I could eat some Chinese ,, After the groundhog that they served here for lunch .. some cat would would be a welcomed meal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

No, actually, I haven't.Maybe ask fdd, I know he talks to her outside of here.I saw her on here about a week ago, I think.


ChinaCat said:


> That is like trying to give a cat a bath. Not happy cats!!!
> 
> Hey Stoney, have you been in touch w/Wikid? Are things okay with her? Just thinking about her.


----------



## turkster (Feb 2, 2009)

& you can always take a nap in the day and still bake again & again.....and again....


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hiya folks. Stoney, 1,cats, 4 So far I have managed to deworm one cat successfully, but I was injured doing that as well.My cats don't take pills well.


Wrap them up tight in a big folded beach towel when you give them the pills. It helps prevent injury


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hiya folks. Stoney, 1,cats, 4 So far I have managed to deworm one cat successfully, but I was injured doing that as well.My cats don't take pills well.


*this would be much easier...a little stun gun and they will comply.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I know.But they really are all large strong cats.Not declawed.The longest friggen teeth.


NewGrowth said:


> Wrap them up tight in a big folded beach towel when you give them the pills. It helps prevent injury


No....


tipsgnob said:


> *this would be much easier...a little stun gun and they will comply.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I know.But they really are all large strong cats.Not declawed.The longest friggen teeth.
> 
> No....


*awwww...I would do it for you.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

You're sweet.


tipsgnob said:


> *awwww...I would do it for you.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I know.But they really are all large strong cats.Not declawed.The longest friggen teeth.
> 
> No....


We used to do it when I worked at the vet's office, make a cat taco with a towel. If they were little bitches still then we would just sedate them with Iso gas.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't have any gas.I wish I did, cuz I think they think I'm being mean to them.


NewGrowth said:


> We used to do it when I worked at the vet's office, make a cat taco with a towel. If they were little bitches still then we would just sedate them with Iso gas.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't have any gas.I wish I did, cuz I think they think I'm being mean to them.


Nope you just gotta pin them down as little cat tacos. Most cats just give up and chill out once you have them in taco mode for a minute or two. You are not being mean you are getting rid of worms, yuck


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

*mmmmm.....cat taco...I'm hungry*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

*the paste is easier that pills...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmm.....cat taco...I'm hungry*


Ok I'll whip a few up, my neighbor is chinese


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine really don't.I put my big siamese in a cat carrier, and he started spining in there like he was on a rotisserie, all four sets of claws out.I'll make the old man help me when he gets home so he can get scratched too, muahahaha.


NewGrowth said:


> Nope you just gotta pin them down as little cat tacos. Most cats just give up and chill out once you have them in taco mode for a minute or two. You are not being mean you are getting rid of worms, yuck


Too much hair for my liking...


tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmm.....cat taco...I'm hungry*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Ok I'll whip a few up, my neighbor is chinese


*sneaky bastards....*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 2, 2009)

I used to sell "shiners" i caught from the hoosatonic river to the local chinese store when i was little. Not sure if i spelled that right. it was contaminated i guess.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

You can scruff them too. Hold them by the extra skin on the back of their neck and there is a technique to imobilize all four legs with your hand. Then you flip them on their side and pop the pill down their throat. Did the vet give you a piller? Its a piece of plastic that holds the pill so you can shove it to the back of their throat without being bitten. I used to be really quick with the piller cats did not even know what hit them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

No....I never got a piller because I self treat all of my cats.Usually, with herbs.These cats are part feral.


NewGrowth said:


> You can scruff them too. Hold them by the extra skin on the back of their neck and there is a technique to imobilize all four legs with your hand. Then you flip them on their side and pop the pill down their throat. Did the vet give you a piller? Its a piece of plastic that holds the pill so you can shove it to the back of their throat without being bitten. I used to be really quick with the piller cats did not even know what hit them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

*you could put the pill in a straw and shoot it into their mouth...like spitballs..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

I've given them shots before, that's not as hard.The blind one I sneaked up on and gave him his pills,then I wrestled the others and they managed to get away.It's hard to do it all by yourself.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

What kind of herbs get rid of worms? I just thought of another idea! Get you cats really stoned first!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

Houseleek,slippery elm, black walnut,psillium husks, pumpkin seeds,to name a few....


NewGrowth said:


> What kind of herbs get rid of worms? I just thought of another idea! Get you cats really stoned first!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

My cat's already a stoner. She hops up in my lap the minute I light up, hangs out in the smoke (I shotgun her now) and then goes and cleans out her food bowl and wants to go outside. I think she might be smokin crack down the street with the meth heads......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

I gave my female pot when she was in labor, for the pain.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> My cat's already a stoner. She hops up in my lap the minute I light up, hangs out in the smoke (I shotgun her now) and then goes and cleans out her food bowl and wants to go outside. I think she might be smokin crack down the street with the meth heads......


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

You know that's a gateway drug. She's gonna be on catnip next, and its ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

We have really good fresh catnip that grows around here in the spring and summer.I go out and pick a bunch and spread it out for them.Damn, they love it.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> You know that's a gateway drug. She's gonna be on catnip next, and its ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning Folks ... Its 5am and time to bake 

Bonnaroo's line-up is up on the website with more acts to be added ...


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ... Its 5am and time to bake
> 
> Bonnaroo's line-up is up on the website with more acts to be added ...


bonnaroo got bought out by mtv like last year it has never been the same!!!!! Breaks my already blackened heart!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> bonnaroo got bought out by mtv like last year it has never been the same!!!!! Breaks my already blackened heart!!!



MTV Does Not OWN Bonnaroo... But it has become more commercial


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

are you sure. I used to know alot of people who went there to sell drugs and they all freaked out because security has gone to hell. I really hope mtv isnt involved in bonnaroo! I hate how people take a good thing and fuck it up


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> are you sure. I used to know alot of people who went there to sell drugs and they all freaked out because security has gone to hell. I really hope mtv isnt involved in bonnaroo! I hate how people take a good thing and fuck it up



I am positive ,I work for Superfly Presents ( owners of Bonnaroo)


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok i truly believe you then. Thats sweet howd you get that job? im close, you guys hiring?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Korvette , Doc


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> Ok i truly believe you then. Thats sweet howd you get that job? im close, you guys hiring?


 Watch the website when they look for ''Street Team ""members ..Join ..Its worth it ... I cant say anymore .. Just do it


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning Pyro..


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning Korvette. How you been?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Been good .. just waiting on spring


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn you all are saying good morning. Im bout to go to bed  here is to an early good night 

peace out
~the good Dr.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 3, 2009)

This has been a bad winter. Suits the economy well.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman is so old he shoots dust. "Dusty" the blow up bride.


*Suck me dry and call me Dusty... (sorry ladies..)*



ChinaCat said:


> Happy Birthday Twisty!!!!


*Thanks China... sorry I missed you...*



korvette1977 said:


> Been good .. just waiting on spring





diemdepyro said:


> This has been a bad winter. Suits the economy well.


*This weeks is supposed to go to10c 50f.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

Good morning....... wake and bake.......

I downloaded the latest google earth last night, I'm hooked........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning....... wake and bake.......
> 
> I downloaded the latest google earth last night, I'm hooked........


Morning Miss ,, Yea gotta love Google earth..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Now you can even get google sea .. and go underwater too


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning....... wake and bake.......
> 
> I downloaded the latest google earth last night, I'm hooked........


*Morning miss.... I just went to try for G earth.. damn, my system isn't good enough... curses foiled again...!! *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Miss, I am hooked on Google maps. I was amazed yesterday when I discovered they have close ups of your house. But, the picture they had for my house, wasn't mine?? It was a nice house though! I think it is down the street, don't know. The details are amazing and you can pan around and move up and down the block, pretty cool. I do have Google earth, but, I really am liking the google maps. Cool stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

I gottta get dressed I have a Dr's appointment


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

Diem when you get back out here....check your pm box. Thank you for your help yesterday, it did get VERY bad for me! I believe my problem to be solved, I hope and pray!! It will probably end up with a restraining order, the hubby is demanding one before he leaves. Pretty scary stuff and thank you for your help! If I could rep you again, I would. 


Vette-Doctors appt.? I hope it is just a physical!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nah a prostate Massage ....
















Chlorestrol meds really


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Ahh... Proctologist.. Dr.Squint..... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think I would like being a proctologist. I can't stand poking around in peoples mouths....could not imagine what it would be like to have to poke around on the other end, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

restraining order? That's not sounding good. If you're getting a restraining order, get a big gun to go along with it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG, my husband just came in here and said "where's your phone" 

answer - "daughter took it with her to work" 

husband "   I was using the Nextel walkietalkie asking you if you want to fuck" *runs away embarrassed* 

I can see her on the bus, with the driver and her purse in a deep male voice yelling "you wanna fuck?"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> restraining order? That's not sounding good. If you're getting a restraining order, get a big gun to go along with it.


Yeah I know! I am on another forum, it is a local forum. Myself and some other ladies go there to talk and some of us have a 'walking' club that we do daily. I have known these ladies for 5 years and we are all friends. We meet up everyday to walk and once a month for lunch and an occasional family bbq. Good group of ladies. About 6 months ago we had a troll that would frequent in on our conversations...We all disregarded him, thought he was pretty much harmless...NOT. He started posting pics of us walking, pics of us gardening in our front yards. He also posted all of our personal info....now if that wasn't bad enough, he started threatening some of us. He would describe how he was going to torture some of us when he had the opportunity. It scared me. One of the pics he posted was of me just the other day walking with a couple of other ladies. Then he went on to post how my hubby is military and that I reside by myself 90% of the time. It got ugly, and come to find out he does this elsewhere too. He has a restraining order out on him now from another forum he frequents. He has also been arrested for stalking. So, yes, I am going to the sheriffs office today and filing a restraining order. Good riddance to him.



misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, my husband just came in here and said "where's your phone"
> 
> answer - "daughter took it with her to work"
> 
> ...


Now that made me laugh!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG Sunny, do you gals carry tazers or pepper spray or anything when you walk? Is there anyway to find out who he is and what he looks like? 


OK, she's home for her break and she couldn't hear it. I asked in a vague way, she didn't hear anything....... Whew.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, my husband just came in here and said "where's your phone"
> 
> answer - "daughter took it with her to work"
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha Funny


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Diem- Hay, hadn't hugged you since I got back. 

MissH- That was some seriously funny shit. You should post a gaggin warning, I'm tryin to smoke here!!

Sunny- I don't know the whole situation, but I been needin a trip to the sunny state. Whose ass am I kickin for you?



Me, I am just getting goin this morning, I was up ALL nite and slept ALL morning. So my wake and bake is later than it's usual time (like 5 in the morning...)

BUT I am outta my beverage of choice, NO TEAS! It was ok when I got up, I had coffee, but now I NEED my Lipton, Man, what am I gonna do?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Mornin, SICC. Whatcha smokin?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got some cheesy Mango, its good, nice head high, but, im tring to finish it haha, i got some Master OG as well,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 3, 2009)

good morning stoners....

waking up to some master kush....


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Me too! Waking and baking that is, altho here it is already after lunch.....

Me no havey Kush.  Got decent mid-grade tho.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 3, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Me too! Waking and baking that is, altho here it is already after lunch.....
> 
> Me no havey Kush.  Got decent mid-grade tho.


any bake is a good bake in the morning!! usually helps with re-entry to REM


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 3, 2009)

"Any bake is a good bake."

Words of wisdom, my friends, from the McSmokemeister.

Was gonna +rep you for that, Smokey, but it says I gotta spread the love.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Day without bake is like a day without.................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Twisty You DRY already ???????? What did canna bring you ? a joint ?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

Yo Twisty? was it really you B day yesterday?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

Lunch BAKE


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty You DRY already ???????? What did canna bring you ? a joint ?


*No... not dry.... i just didn't complete sentence "without sunshine".. I've got a few joints left..... don't need much.. its quite good....*

[quote="SICC";2026945]Yo Twisty? was it really you B day yesterday?[/quote]

*Another ring on the tree.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, well happy late birthday haha, i saw a bunch of people goin crazy yesterday and i wasnt sure, this one is for you man . . .. . . . .


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bonnaroo Lineup is out , 


More acts to be added 

www.Bonnaroo.com


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm hiding out here today.... 

Some forum ppl are after me 

out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

[quote="sicc";2027036]bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo[/quote]


bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm hiding out here today....
> 
> Some forum ppl are after me
> 
> out.



Internet Gangsters Eh


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm hiding out here today....
> 
> Some forum ppl are after me
> 
> out.


Screw you CJ, for real, screw you....
This guy had a pic of me in my yard, just last week. He had such a good picture you could see my bird Ozzie in the window! That is a little too close for my likings. Along with that he had about a weeks worth of photos of me ( he has been following me and the hubby for about a week) He also felt the need to publish my address and phone number along with details of how he was going to torture me in my own bed..Does that sound like a prank to you? Not to me. And to top it all off he has done this before to another woman. She has an active restraining order against him. Now I went to the police today and there is not much they can do until this guy hurts me, which I think he will try to do. So until I catch him stalking me and looking in my windows, I am on my own. So, SCREW YOU CJ.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunny, is your BIL still living there? Do you own a gun? Everything is a weapon, doesn't matter what it is, even a knick-knack can be used like a baseball. 

You should take some self defense classes, I bet your man would like that too.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

wait, what?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, is your BIL still living there? Do you own a gun? Everything is a weapon, doesn't matter what it is, even a knick-knack can be used like a baseball.
> 
> You should take some self defense classes, I bet your man would like that too.


The BIL moved to California...long story, but, I am happy for him...

We own a gun, I have never shot it and to be honest, I am scared of it. Rick is in the city right now going to see this man. He has had enough. This has been going on for months. This man is not right in the head. I never minded his trolling, but, this new stuff gave me cold chills down my spine. Rick already has me lined up for a self defense course. We have been running around today just taking care of this mess. No more 'local' posting for me, that is for sure!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

so that cracker jax guy is doin all that to you? wtf


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

Rick went to see him? The stalker? 

That is such scary stuff Sunny  OMG, I can't imagine.


No SICC I don't think it's Jax doing it, he's just a smartass, not a stalker.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, i was like damn, thats some scary stuff tho, i hope everything is fine, be carful


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

SICC";2027419]so that cracker jax guy is doin all that to you? wtf[/quote]
NO NO NO!!! Sorry Sic said:


> Rick went to see him? The stalker?
> 
> That is such scary stuff Sunny  OMG, I can't imagine.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rick is headed there now. After all this went down, another woman on that forum was able to track who this guy was...How, I don't know, but she had all his info along with his arrest sheet....After she posted all of his info he came back on one last time to defend his arrest record she found, so I know it is him. Then he was banned, permanently. It is okay that he doesn't like me, I can deal with that. What I can't deal with is him coming to my home and to my local park where he knows I go....That is too close for me. Since the police cannot do anything Rick is going to talk to him. He will call me when he is done. I don't like it, but, I think he has to do it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Rick can kill the guy and stuff him in a freezer , by the time they find him Rick will be back in the middle east .

Done right (fill freezer with acid ) 

Of course the freezer is not plugged in


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Rick can kill the guy and stuff him in a freezer , by the time they find him Rick will be back in the middle east .
> 
> Done right (fill freezer with acid )
> 
> Of course the freezer is not plugged in


He thought of that, and, we came up with putting him in the canal and letting the gators get him.

Acid can be so messy!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

So I went to the Dr and She gave me new meds .( Simcor) 

My cholesterol is down from what it was (312) its now 213.. 
But Ive gained a few lbs ,,I was 192 ..Im now 202 .. 
So Of course they said quit smoking .. But they added more shit then that and the meds 

I must exercise , I must watch what I eat , .. So Starting Tomorrow I will be walking a mile a day and then increasing it as I see fit . Today I rounded a corner on a backroad and as I went around a left blind curvea bunch of deer were in the road , I hit the brakes and slid on ice and ended up on a pile of plowed snow .... I was stuck.. I had to call China to come and bring me a shovel.. but in the meantime a neighbor drove by and pulled me out ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

Were the deer okay?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Were the deer okay?


Fuck them, It was funny I was under the car partly trying to clear snow from under it .. On my back .. then i hear a rattle of metal.. I look the other way and there was a fucking PITBULL there . scared me at first , but then just sniffed me and hung out till China came .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, rough day Vette, are you home? Let's smoke out 

Sunny keep us posted, now that we're all worried, don't go taking a day off of RIU without letting us know.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

yea Im home ,, No damage to the car .(China's Subaru ) and No more trips back that way till spring ,, them roads are barely maintained


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys good afternoon bake!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> wow, rough day Vette, are you home? Let's smoke out
> 
> Sunny keep us posted, now that we're all worried, don't go taking a day off of RIU without letting us know.


Rick just called. This is why small town living can be good. The nutball works at a bike and kayak store in town...well this store is owned by a very good friend of ours!!! When the navigator took Rick there he said he couldn't believe it, it was right in front of our friends store. Sure enough, nutball works there and has been for the past year. I don't have the details yet, but, I was told I will have no further problems...I am shocked. I know I am in 'break' mode with my mary, but, I am firing one up. My nerves are shot.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Damn Sunny .... that sucks big time... 
good to see you're planning on hanging around vette....... once the green season begins... LBS will fall....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

If you eat a couple of raw cloves of galic a day, that's been shown to help.You have to crush or finely chop them to release the chemical.


korvette1977 said:


> So I went to the Dr and She gave me new meds .( Simcor)
> 
> My cholesterol is down from what it was (312) its now 213..
> But Ive gained a few lbs ,,I was 192 ..Im now 202 ..
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you eat a couple of raw cloves of galic a day, that's been shown to help.You have to crush or finely chop them to release the chemical.


 Yea and Im sure that will keep vampires away and China's tongue out of my mouth .. I like China's tongue in my mouth


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Awwww...it's not that bad.I like garlic.Some folks do.Maybe china does!


korvette1977 said:


> Yea and Im sure that will keep vampires away and China's tongue out of my mouth .. I like China's tongue in my mouth


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Garlic and onions only work when both partake...... but then again.. the need to breed IS strong.............*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Screw you CJ, for real, screw you....
> This guy had a pic of me in my yard, just last week. He had such a good picture you could see my bird Ozzie in the window! That is a little too close for my likings. Along with that he had about a weeks worth of photos of me ( he has been following me and the hubby for about a week) He also felt the need to publish my address and phone number along with details of how he was going to torture me in my own bed..Does that sound like a prank to you? Not to me. And to top it all off he has done this before to another woman. She has an active restraining order against him. Now I went to the police today and there is not much they can do until this guy hurts me, which I think he will try to do. So until I catch him stalking me and looking in my windows, I am on my own. So, SCREW YOU CJ.



uhhh..wha? 



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoa?I didn't see this.I have a rusty machete in my closet for such an occasion.


Sunnysideup said:


> Screw you CJ, for real, screw you....
> This guy had a pic of me in my yard, just last week. He had such a good picture you could see my bird Ozzie in the window! That is a little too close for my likings. Along with that he had about a weeks worth of photos of me ( he has been following me and the hubby for about a week) He also felt the need to publish my address and phone number along with details of how he was going to torture me in my own bed..Does that sound like a prank to you? Not to me. And to top it all off he has done this before to another woman. She has an active restraining order against him. Now I went to the police today and there is not much they can do until this guy hurts me, which I think he will try to do. So until I catch him stalking me and looking in my windows, I am on my own. So, SCREW YOU CJ.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Whoa?I didn't see this.I have a rusty machete in my closet for such an occasion.



 yah what the hey?!! Sunny, I don't know what you mean, but it's not me if you are actually serious. I have no photos of you other than ur avatar. I know you live in the same state as I do, but you know that as well. If someone is passing themselves off as me, then it is a LIE!!


out.


----------



## newbnovice (Feb 3, 2009)

Im just waitin for the weekend. Blazed city.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

Why wait  ???


never put off a stone.... 


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

Good news, every fire up one for Sunny  




Sunnysideup said:


> Rick just called. This is why small town living can be good. The nutball works at a bike and kayak store in town...well this store is owned by a very good friend of ours!!! When the navigator took Rick there he said he couldn't believe it, it was right in front of our friends store. Sure enough, nutball works there and has been for the past year. I don't have the details yet, but, I was told I will have no further problems...I am shocked. I know I am in 'break' mode with my mary, but, I am firing one up. My nerves are shot.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good news, every fire up one for Sunny


okay, i am very confused which upsets the CrackerJax (grrr)...

Am I the nut ball? All jokes aside, am I the specific nutball? 


WTH is happening?



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

You, You, You ,,Stalker You . LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, let me break it down for you. 

Sunny is having trouble with a nutball. 

You made an off the wall remark about internet stalkers.

She was upset and said screw you (sorry bud, I'd have to agree with her, stalkers are not good fun) 

Someone else mistakenly thought you might be the stalker.

I said you are a smartass, not a stalker. 

The stalker has been located and is fearing is asshole being pulled out of his mouth. 

I think things are resolved.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You, You, You ,,Stalker You . LOL



 I wanna stalk someone!!! Asparagus will do...

Do I have to get an GPS suppository? 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good news, every fire up one for Sunny


*Man the ramparts... SOS..... Save our Sunny.. quick... form a wall...

*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok ok I was extremely confused... I will check my posts for a stalker comment, but I don't stalk.... that would require far too much effort on my part... 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ok ok I was extremely confused... I will check my posts for a stalker comment, but I don't stalk.... that would require far too much effort on my part...
> 
> 
> 
> out.


*Its when you stalk yourself , and you loose you,... then you MAY have an issue......
"Now where was I...??"
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm stalkers, wild stuff


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its when you stalk yourself , and you loose you,... then you MAY have an issue......
> "Now where was I...??"
> *


i got lost one in a mega mall parking lot ...does that count?


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

stalkers ??


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2009)

[youtube]GmUIDjduGeY[/youtube]

Troublemakers . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ok ok I was extremely confused... I will check my posts for a stalker comment, but I don't stalk.... that would require far too much effort on my part...
> 
> 
> 
> out.


*you said someone was after you and you were hiding out here today...and I think sunny thought you were fucking with her...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh... I was caught erroneously in the cross hairs then... tell that to the deer (headlights ).



 it's all good...


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Sunny, if you lived near me, and we hung out, I guarantee you, I'd scare that sonofabitch off.I have five brothers, so I know how to handle dumbass men.My old man calls me "THUNDER WOMAN!" in a big booming voice, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 3, 2009)

*sissy............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll put you in a leg lock, you old coot!


tipsgnob said:


> *sissy............*


----------



## awry (Feb 3, 2009)

i just smoked all the sticky shit that was on my scissors for trimming... and its like mini hash lololol


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'll put you in a leg lock, you old coot!


*and I'll lick that cooter too...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, you shitter.


tipsgnob said:


> *and I'll lick that cooter too...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol, you shitter.


*I knowwww...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

So what are you up to, tips?


tipsgnob said:


> *I knowwww...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So what are you up to, tips?


*smoking some of this fresh white widow...and typing..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Ahh...a hard thing to accomplish, lol.Smoking and typing.What are you smoking out of tonight?


tipsgnob said:


> *smoking some of this fresh white widow...and typing..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ahh...a hard thing to accomplish, lol.Smoking and typing.What are you smoking out of tonight?


*the ubie...it kicks my ass...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

So you would recommend it, then?


tipsgnob said:


> *the ubie...it kicks my ass...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

Early bake this morning as a cold front has passed through and I have to protect my plants.... I love it tho....finally below 40..... woohoo!

have a nice day..... 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning, crackerjax.


CrackerJax said:


> Early bake this morning as a cold front has passed through and I have to protect my plants.... I love it tho....finally below 40..... woohoo!
> 
> have a nice day.....
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Stoney (waves)....


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

How's life treating you today?


CrackerJax said:


> Morning Stoney (waves)....
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

Very well indeed....every day is a new adventure!!! I LOVE it!!
Now where's my compass? 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, you're certainly cheerful in the morning, lol.


CrackerJax said:


> Very well indeed....every day is a new adventure!!! I LOVE it!!
> Now where's my compass?
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh heck, I'm always cheerful..... one of my GLARING faults... 
Oh I guess sometimes ppl think I'm ticked or pissed, but...Wrong! I always end up smiling.....life's just a bit easier that way. 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Gomme some of what YOU'RE smoking!


CrackerJax said:


> Oh heck, I'm always cheerful..... one of my GLARING faults...
> Oh I guess sometimes ppl think I'm ticked or pissed, but...Wrong! I always end up smiling.....life's just a bit easier that way.
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

What's that corny phrase.... I'm high on LIFE!!! GG...


check out this little story.... funny stuff

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/low/asia-pacific/7869301.stm


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn, look at that picture.His legs are so hairy you can't tell he pulled his pants down.


CrackerJax said:


> What's that corny phrase.... I'm high on LIFE!!! GG...
> 
> 
> check out this little story.... funny stuff
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

yah what do think his back looks like? One of those gorilla backs I'll bet 


I was on a inter island flight in PR years back and a guy came on with a live chicken. I figure...hmm surely the stewardess will admonish him and make him take it off. NOPE!! Business as usual. I figured if the plans went down I was gonna grab that chicken.....FLY U BASTARD!!! FLY!!!!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

LOl, I'd have loved to have seen that.Crazed man forces chicken to fly him safely to the ground during plane crash."I threatened to store my luggage in his ass if he didn't do it," says crazed man.


CrackerJax said:


> yah what do think his back looks like? One of those gorilla backs I'll bet
> 
> 
> I was on a inter island flight in PR years back and a guy came on with a live chicken. I figure...hmm surely the stewardess will admonish him and make him take it off. NOPE!! Business as usual. I figured if the plans went down I was gonna grab that chicken.....FLY U BASTARD!!! FLY!!!!!
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

yah, I'll bet he has one of those Gorilla backs 


I was on an interisland flight in PR years ago and a guy comes on with a live chicken. I figure for sure the stewardess will admonish him and make him remove it... NOPE!!! Business as usual in PR! I knew that if that plane went down, I was grabbing that chicken..... FLY U BASTARD!!! FLY!!! 


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

wow i posted and it disappeared so i reposted and it came back?? my search was down yesterday as well... arrrghh... oh well, it's still funny 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess anything good is worth repeating......


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

That chicken descent would definitely make You Tube Buck buck buck!!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Screaming in terror all the way down......


CrackerJax said:


> That chicken descent would definitely make You Tube Buck buck buck!!!
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

That would be both me and the chicken!!! 


OMG I was on stoner DEFCON 3 just now, I couldn't find my papers!!! 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Time to desecrate a bible!


CrackerJax said:


> That would be both me and the chicken!!!
> 
> 
> OMG I was on stoner DEFCON 3 just now, I couldn't find my papers!!!
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2009)

yah, I'll bet that's some fine paper in there!!

Cutting trees down for religion.... WWJD?



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ,,Blazing Up some Master Kush ..............

Cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

And how is vette this morning?


korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ,,Blazing Up some Master Kush ..............
> 
> Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And how is vette this morning?



Im Not too bad Thanks ,, Everyone in the house has been sick for the last 3 days ... This morning I woke up and Now I have it ,, So Im all stuffed up and have a runny nose .. But my bowl is full..

how you doing ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Ain't dead yet.I hope you all feel better soon.


korvette1977 said:


> Im Not too bad Thanks ,, Everyone in the house has been sick for the last 3 days ... This morning I woke up and Now I have it ,, So Im all stuffed up and have a runny nose .. But my bowl is full..
> 
> how you doing ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ain't dead yet.I hope you all feel better soon.



Im sure we will all recover just fine.. On a good note China has been Home with me so Im happy about that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

It's nice to be able to spend a little time together, even if you have a cold.


korvette1977 said:


> Im sure we will all recover just fine.. On a good note China has been Home with me so Im happy about that


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's nice to be able to spend a little time together, even if you have a cold.


 I have No problem swapping germs with her ... Anytime ... 

Why you up so early .. ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't sleep.


korvette1977 said:


> I have No problem swapping germs with her ... Anytime ...
> 
> Why you up so early .. ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can't sleep.



You gotta pace yourself with those adderalls ..LOL speedy much ? 

Change your name to Speedy McFried


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Nah, it ain't that. I just get my hours fucked around sometimes.


korvette1977 said:


> You gotta pace yourself with those adderalls ..LOL speedy much ?
> 
> Change your name to Speedy McFried


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Today I start walking .. Im going to start with a mile and each day increase it .. I gained 10 lbs in two months sitting in front of this computer


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi korvette where are you walking to?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Make sure you stretch!!


korvette1977 said:


> Today I start walking .. Im going to start with a mile and each day increase it .. I gained 10 lbs in two months sitting in front of this computer


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers, and our wake and walker .


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Make sure you stretch!!


Ya think .. I dont plan on exerting myself ,, just walking .. Not running , not speed walking ... Just walking .


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

MissHesstermoffit make sure the phone is in the right hands


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hi korvette where are you walking to?


Im walking to lose a few pounds and to lower my cholesterol .. 

Since retirement Ive barely exerted myself ,, I need to get a part time job and get more ACTIVE


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

It is hard to motivate ones self. I exercise daily and hate it.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ,,Blazing Up some Master Kush ..............
> 
> Cheers


*They were talking about Bonnaroo on the radio here this morning......*



korvette1977 said:


> Im Not too bad Thanks ,, Everyone in the house has been sick for the last 3 days ... This morning I woke up and Now I have it ,, So Im all stuffed up and have a runny nose .. But my bowl is full..
> how you doing ?


*Yeah, the runs suck..... Oh you mean other bowl....*



korvette1977 said:


> Im walking to lose a few pounds and to lower my cholesterol ..
> 
> Since retirement Ive barely exerted myself ,, I need to get a part time job and get more ACTIVE


*Riding a bike worked great for me......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It is hard to motivate ones self. I exercise daily and hate it.



Slow down Brother .. I said walk .. whats with this exercise stuff,, our workout machines are dust collectors


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

She's taking the phone, but I made sure that he knows where the phone is going to be !!! 

I still want a Wii and a Wii fit, I think it would make exercise more fun.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning!!!


misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers, and our wake and walker .


Well, I know, but you'd be surprised, your legs can be sore the first couple of days.


korvette1977 said:


> Ya think .. I dont plan on exerting myself ,, just walking .. Not running , not speed walking ... Just walking .


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They were talking about Bonnaroo on the radio here this morning......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonnaroo contacted me yesterday ,,I have the same job as last year ..Whoo Hoo 

Not that bowl .. POT BOWL.. 

Its Freeking 6 degrees here .. And the only bike I ride has a engine and wheels


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney is up early and chipper, here Stoney  Let's use google earth to watch Vette walk


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney is up early and chipper, here Stoney  Let's use google earth to watch Vette walk


I think stoney never left ? To sleep. No sleep Stoney?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney is up early and chipper, here Stoney  Let's use google earth to watch Vette walk


What you see in google earth is 4 years old LOL....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks.Too bad there's not a "goose" feature on google earth, we'd have him leaping fences.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney is up early and chipper, here Stoney  Let's use google earth to watch Vette walk


Nah, I slept a few hours.


diemdepyro said:


> I think stoney never left ? To sleep. No sleep Stoney?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

Google goose............. that's too funny.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Some people do not require much sleep. I am so jealous of people that can sleep.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Google goose............. that's too funny.......


New feature on my web site "google goose" brought to you by the gaggle at rollitup.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

I wanna goose someone, virtual goosing....... 





diemdepyro said:


> New feature on my web site "google goose" brought to you by the gaggle at rollitup.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Buddy poke is virtual goosing !

http://www.buddypoke.com/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

Who stole our medal Pyro? I was used to you and I trading it back and forth, where'd it go now? 

Are you guys not eating peanuts? They recall something new that is peanut related every day. Peanuts and peanut butter, just say no !!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I do not even know why i had the medal to start with. Some kind of glitch


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

More peanut butter recalls?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

This avatar is funny ....surprises me every time. Unlike that scary pig.)


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 4, 2009)

mornin' all.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> mornin' all.....


Spock would never say that.....Live long and prosper.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

Spock, Live long and prosper....


Yes Stoney, I think the recall has reached whole peanuts now, it's not just peanut butter anymore. This morning they said honey roasted peanuts. Just say no to anything peanut related for a while.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I had salmonella . Now I know the cause.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning!!!


fukdapolice said:


> mornin' all.....


Wow, good thing I don't eat them much.Salmonella sounds like the name of a gangster.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Spock, Live long and prosper....
> 
> 
> Yes Stoney, I think the recall has reached whole peanuts now, it's not just peanut butter anymore. This morning they said honey roasted peanuts. Just say no to anything peanut related for a while.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

I told you guys when it started, don't eat peanuts, and everyone said "oh no it's just this one brand, blah, blah, blah" 

It always starts with one brand, then it spreads. When the news says don't eat something because people are getting sick, I avoid all brands that make that item.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I told you guys when it started, don't eat peanuts, and everyone said "oh no it's just this one brand, blah, blah, blah"
> 
> It always starts with one brand, then it spreads. When the news says don't eat something because people are getting sick, I avoid all brands that make that item.


I like peanuts.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

I would still avoid a food I liked if people were getting sick from it. 


 fire it up


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I am just immunizing myself.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 4, 2009)

fried chicken is bad?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Morning everyone. It is cold here today! I took Rick to the airport and I am now home, alone, again.... It is okay, it will always be okay!

Everyone fire it up for me!! I am on my sabbatical and I am living vicariously through all of my stoner friends! So, let em rip!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone. It is cold here today! I took Rick to the airport and I am now home, alone, again.... It is okay, it will always be okay!
> 
> Everyone fire it up for me!! I am on my sabbatical and I am living vicariously through all of my stoner friends! So, let em rip!


Hi, Sunny i will smoke enough for all


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Sunny!


Sunnysideup said:


> Good Morning everyone. It is cold here today! I took Rick to the airport and I am now home, alone, again.... It is okay, it will always be okay!
> 
> Everyone fire it up for me!! I am on my sabbatical and I am living vicariously through all of my stoner friends! So, let em rip!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Sunny,  you're never alone, you have us 

I'll hit one right now, just for you


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Im looking into last minute cruises ,,In case Bonnaroo does not add some better groups to the line-up,, So far there is nothing there that makes us WANNA drive 800 miles one way .. I'll sell my tickets on Ebay


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Stoney!
Morning Miss!
Morning Diem, fuc, and everyone else! 

Hey my new bird Farfey laid an egg! I don't think it can be fertilized, she doesn't have a boyfriend....it was gross, it was all hot and steamy and she dropped it right on my lap and then she started panting like a porno star!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I will likely be busy but never know.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im looking into last minute cruises ,,In case Bonnaroo does not add some better groups to the line-up,, So far there is nothing there that makes us WANNA drive 800 miles one way .. I'll sell my tickets on Ebay


Did you do your mile???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard Phish and Bruce Springsteen were signed.....


korvette1977 said:


> Im looking into last minute cruises ,,In case Bonnaroo does not add some better groups to the line-up,, So far there is nothing there that makes us WANNA drive 800 miles one way .. I'll sell my tickets on Ebay


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Stoney!
> Morning Miss!
> Morning Diem, fuc, and everyone else!
> 
> Hey my new bird Farfey laid an egg! I don't think it can be fertilized, she doesn't have a boyfriend....it was gross, it was all hot and steamy and she dropped it right on my lap and then she started panting like a porno star!


Some times the eggs are hollow


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

at least since she dropped it in your lap it'll be easy to shake or discard. Not like trying to get past Ozzy to get to it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I heard Phish and Bruce Springsteen were signed.....


My wife has every song the boss ever did. Even Bootleg ones.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Some times the eggs are hollow


Not this one, I broke it by mistake....It was just like a regular egg inside, yellow/orange yolk....Ewwww, I just didn't like feeling it on my leg, it was hot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, big fan, huh?I like a lot of his stuff.


diemdepyro said:


> My wife has every song the boss ever did. Even Bootleg ones.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought Bruce was great at the super bowl. He still has it going on!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow, big fan, huh?I like a lot of his stuff.


I like other stuff. He is not bad. Just not mu taste.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

cause he was "born in the USA" I like him too. 

I like John Mellancamp also, he makes dancing on top of a combine look sexy. I saw him in concert, I was right by the stage, he took his shoes off and did most of the show barefoot.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I thought Bruce was great at the super bowl. He still has it going on!



This aint the 80's ,, Plus at the super bowl he was on for 12 min .. He was Panting after those 12 min .. At Bonnaroo he will have a 2hr slot .. Ive heard it all 100 times before .. I'm pretty bummed about the lineup .. There are a few good bands there ,, Lets see who is added ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

They need to add somebody......Bummer !


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> cause he was "born in the USA" I like him too.
> 
> I like John Mellancamp also, he makes dancing on top of a combine look sexy. I saw him in concert, I was right by the stage, he took his shoes off and did most of the show barefoot.


 I saw mellencamp too.. Id rather see him then Bruce .. Plus Clarance is dead ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They need to add somebody......Bummer !



THE DEAD and some others .. But so far we are not into it .. I think a 5 day cruise might do us just as good ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> cause he was "born in the USA" I like him too.
> 
> I like John Mellancamp also, he makes dancing on top of a combine look sexy. I saw him in concert, I was right by the stage, he took his shoes off and did most of the show barefoot.


I saw John Mellacamp too! It was one of the best concerts I had ever been too! I wonder what ever happened to him? I don't hear anything about him anymore.



korvette1977 said:


> This aint the 80's ,, Plus at the super bowl he was on for 12 min .. He was Panting after those 12 min .. At Bonnaroo he will have a 2hr slot .. Ive heard it all 100 times before .. I'm pretty bummed about the lineup .. There are a few good bands there ,, Lets see who is added ..


I bet he walks a mile a day.....even with the panting.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Not bad for an old dude!


Sunnysideup said:


> I thought Bruce was great at the super bowl. He still has it going on!


Gotcha.I like a lot of different suff.


diemdepyro said:


> I like other stuff. He is not bad. Just not mu taste.


When he was younger, he was construction worker sexy.John Mellencamp is good, too, but he had a tough time with his name for a while.......


misshestermoffitt said:


> cause he was "born in the USA" I like him too.
> 
> I like John Mellancamp also, he makes dancing on top of a combine look sexy. I saw him in concert, I was right by the stage, he took his shoes off and did most of the show barefoot.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I do not like either one but Mellacamp is better. They are just not good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I saw John Mellacamp too! It was one of the best concerts I had ever been too! I wonder what ever happened to him? I don't hear anything about him anymore.
> 
> 
> I bet he walks a mile a day.....even with the panting.....


 Who cares if he walks 50 miles a day ,, I still wont drive 800 miles one way cause Bruce is there ,, They gotta give us more ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

So Vette, about this cruise, what about smoking weed? Can you get away with smoking weed on a cruise? 

My hubby wants to go on a cruise, but I'm more of a pothead than him and I'm going to want to smoke. It just isn't a worthy vacation if I can't smoke out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Who cares if he walks 50 miles a day ,, I still wont drive 800 miles one way cause Bruce is there ,, They gotta give us more ..


I am just teasing you! 
I know, I wouldn't drive 800 miles either....maybe they will add more.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So Vette, about this cruise, what about smoking weed? Can you get away with smoking weed on a cruise?
> 
> My hubby wants to go on a cruise, but I'm more of a pothead than him and I'm going to want to smoke. It just isn't a worthy vacation if I can't smoke out.


Bring canna budder cookies Miss.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So Vette, about this cruise, what about smoking weed? Can you get away with smoking weed on a cruise?
> 
> My hubby wants to go on a cruise, but I'm more of a pothead than him and I'm going to want to smoke. It just isn't a worthy vacation if I can't smoke out.



Sure why not ,,Go to the back of the boat ... or on your balcony ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Vegas would be cool too ,, see the Hoover Dam, The Grand Canyon, Who Knows what we are doing ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

So who would you like to see at Bonnaroo if you had a choice, vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So who would you like to see at Bonnaroo if you had a choice, vette?


The Dead 
The Roots 
Neil Young
BB King 
Les Claypool


I can go on just dont feel up to it Im sick


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei8NP51jv3E&feature=related


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

The Dead 
<del>The Roots <del>
Neil Young
BB King 
Les Claypool


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

The roots are great they Put on one hell of a show ..


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 4, 2009)

grilled cheese with bacon... mmmm perfect post wake n bake


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Neil Young. He is my favorite musician


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all? bout to go do my taxes 

i hate paying taxes,


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

This Is FUCKED UP ..OMG Imagine ...

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_world/2009/02/04/2009-02-04_california_4yearold_dies_in_washing_mach.html


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn, wtf, thats crazy, im never letting my niece near the washing machine again,


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> This Is FUCKED UP ..OMG Imagine ...
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_world/2009/02/04/2009-02-04_california_4yearold_dies_in_washing_mach.html


 
i like how they keep pointing out " simple push start button" like its a substitute for supervision .....
son was playing in the fire place when daughter pressed the simple "ignite" button on the wall !
...idiots


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 4, 2009)

i love the media .... i remember last year some woman let her 20yo son get a supersport bike, he dies 2 days later. and then the article is written to try and stop manufacturers from making fast supersport bikes..... in the same article "he was just showing off for his friends and looked back at them, when he turned around there was a tractor trailer in front of him "....... but the bike manufacturer made him die


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoney is up early and chipper, here Stoney  Let's use google earth to watch Vette walk


*it's not real time....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

I know that tips. It shows my town all green with leaves on the trees (from miles away)


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im looking into last minute cruises ,,In case Bonnaroo does not add some better groups to the line-up,, So far there is nothing there that makes us WANNA drive 800 miles one way .. I'll sell my tickets on Ebay


 *I was not going to go last and then they added metallica and pearl jam, this year nothing blows my britches leg up. I have a tip for bruce springsteen, quit trying to run around on stage, at the superbowl he looked like he was going to stroke out..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So Vette, about this cruise, what about smoking weed? Can you get away with smoking weed on a cruise?
> 
> My hubby wants to go on a cruise, but I'm more of a pothead than him and I'm going to want to smoke. It just isn't a worthy vacation if I can't smoke out.


*I tried smoking on a cruise ship and it was near impossible.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was not going to go last and then they added metallica and pearl jam, this year nothing blows my britches leg up. I have a tip for bruce springsteen, quit trying to run around on stage, at the superbowl he looked like he was going to stroke out..........*



LOL.. Im hoping the additions are superb .. If Not I dont think We will be making that Drive . I'll sell the tix I get and Do something else


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sorry Bonnaroo is looking shabby this year, I know how much you were looking forward to going.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL.. Im hoping the additions are superb .. If Not I dont think We will be making that Drive . I'll sell the tix I get and Do something else


*I hate huge crowds of people. so something has to really be good for me to participate. hell...I hate small crowds of people. *
*the cruise I went on sucked, but I know there are better ones. people on top of people. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> This Is FUCKED UP ..OMG Imagine ...
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_world/2009/02/04/2009-02-04_california_4yearold_dies_in_washing_mach.html


That is terrible...This happened to me once, with a cat and it wasn't the washer it was the dryer. Rick flipped the laundry from the washer to dryer and the cat jumped in and he didn't know. He started the dryer and then left to pick me up from work. When I got home I went to the basement and started to fold all the clothes in the dryer and then I felt her. She was as stiff as a board. I freaked out and so did Rick, that was the first time I ever saw him cry. It was terrible....I could not imagine that happening to one of my kids.

The start button on that machine should be up higher, I don't get why they had it so low. Very sad, poor kid.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning Folks ,, Getting ready to smoke up some Grand Daddy Purple with a dollop Of Hash .............. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

*Morning... another frosty day... and I ran out of weed last night........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Twisty, its 0 here ,, wanna go play in the snow ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning...... wake and bake............ it's a balmy 3 degrees here, but it's supposed to be 50 here tomorrow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning Miss .. Its 3 here now .. China Is Home again , Her and her Mom have been wiped out in bed for almost a whole week now ,,


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 5, 2009)

Noidea what temp is here..let the dogs out....shivered..closed door.. It's said warmer tomorrow.. So where am I headed...into the great white north...to play in the snow(rummaging around for woolies)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

Are they sick Vette? Got the flu or something? Lysol everything, light switches and door knobs are like little outbreak monkeys.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Its a bug,, I'm sure ,


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty, its 0 here ,, wanna go play in the snow ?


*Damn... I've got to go out in this crap... -30c = -22f.. can't breath for shit in this........... *


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning all....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

That Guy Dr Oz ,,He Is cool .. He is making me take a good look at my health and habits ,, Its time to start taking better care of this body of mine


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Morning all....



Good Morning To you Too


----------



## skiskate (Feb 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn... I've got to go out in this crap... -30c = -22f.. can't breath for shit in this........... *


And im the one stupid enough to step outside with a joint only to realize its -30 and it hurts to breathe. Next time i go outside today im actually wearing proper winter attire.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Im really looking into this cruise The price is right .. I gotta let China look at it ,


http://www.cruise.com/CS/forms/ItineraryMap.aspx?MapURL=/cm/maps/usca_00056.gif&SkinID=1

Just over $1,000.00 with a balcony room 5 days


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is a better link 



http://www.cruise.com/CS/forms/cruiseresultspage.aspx?CD=31&DF=2009-06-01T00:00:00&CL=0|0&CT=4&CP=9393&AG=1&PIN=&Phone=800-300-4804&Home=http://www.cruise.com&LID=


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 5, 2009)

skiskate said:


> And im the one stupid enough to step outside with a joint only to realize its -30 and it hurts to breathe. Next time i go outside today im actually wearing proper winter attire.


I actually like it when its cold the cops cant see you smokin and it feels good on the lungs after a huge hit from a blunt


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 5, 2009)

matter of fact its probably warmer on the moon. Right now im taking a bud shaaped ship to the moon. Standin on mars with xanax bar. Oh and weed


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

iight to da moon alice !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

It's cold out, damn truck won't start, blah........ is it spring yet? I think I need a


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

steady 10 degrees here ... i love driving and seeing snow move on the road like smoke


----------



## MuaySmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning all. It is currently -21 and with the windchill it's -31 outside of my lovely house.

I just bought a ceramic heated solder iron the other day to try out instead of using butane. I saw it on another site and they were saying how much better it is. I must say, what a difference. I was skeptic and didn't think that it would make that much of a difference, but holly shit. There is a noticeable difference, especially with the taste. I don't think that I'll be going back to using a lighter anytime soon. Another plus to it is that I seem to be getting a more milky hoot with it as well.


----------



## skiskate (Feb 5, 2009)

After my early morning wake n bake failing i went and showered and now it doesnt feel half as cold. Im sitting here with the window wide open in a t-shirt and i feel great. Packed the bong with snow too!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

It's time to wake up my ladies for the day. I love to look at my girls in flower. I love them.....


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's cold out, damn truck won't start, blah........ is it spring yet? I think I need a





misshestermoffitt said:


> It's time to wake up my ladies for the day. I love to look at my girls in flower. I love them.....


*Well THAT was a good start to the day... Walk to store freezing get there and realize I left wallet on desk...
The babies smell this morning..... 1st time I noticed...

*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 5, 2009)

U'll love them more in a few months... mmmm.

So I stayed up all night irrigating my nursery till I had a nice ice coat on everything....went down to the 20's last night.... so it was emergency mode here.

get this, I put my winter grow (about a dozen 3 gal's and a 15'er) along with my first poppy grow (12-3 gal's)... I go in there this morning and I guess the field mice thought the shed would be a good place to stay warm....

The weed was munched but will bounce back.

Only 2 poppies left.... they devoured them down to the ground. Sweeney Todd couldn't have cut them down any finer. Man, I just let out a huff and a yell when i opened the door this morning.... I felt just like the Christmas story dad when he was attacked by the neighbors dogs.... BUMPASSES!!! Bastards... must have been a hell of a party last night in there.

Oh well.....that's life....GG.

I'm still awake...but not for long...tired.

out.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well THAT was a good start to the day... Walk to store freezing get there and realize I left wallet on desk...*
> *The babies smell this morning..... 1st time I noticed...*


 I hate it when that happens. I do that all the time. I am watching a blind and deaf dog for my friend and woke up to her throwing up on my bedroom floor. Then I ran downstairs to get papertowels and she had walked through it all over. poor girl.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grand Daddy Purple makes me wanna go back to sleep.............


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

poor poppies !


----------



## ROC1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Once you have been smoking for a few years a wake and bake becomes mandatory every day.
> Work or no work I blaze on.
> 
> Where I used to work my co workers new it and would get pissed because I could do my job better than them and I am always stoned to the bone.
> ...


I hear that, I'm smoking about 15 years now. I smoke when I wake up at 7am. On my break at work at 9am I have another jay, I take about 6 joint breaks in a 8-10 hour work day. Without it I wouldn't have been working in a factory for the past 13 years. 
Although being made redundant in on April 30th. Which is the one of the reasons I just started my own grow. Won't be able to afford weed without a job. And God only knows the amounts I'll smoke when I'm not working! lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I hate it when that happens. I do that all the time. I am watching a blind and deaf dog for my friend and woke up to her throwing up on my bedroom floor. Then I ran downstairs to get papertowels and she had walked through it all over. poor girl.


My neighbors who are old had a dog went blind last year. They let her out in the back yard and she somehow fell into a basement window well and got stuck. I had to come over and get it out. 100 pound dog lol.

My dog is very considerate about barfing and always finds bare floor to do it on. I did step in a pile of it once in the dark.........barefoot..........almost broke my neck. . . . .

She has cancer and the meds make her yak. I'm going to make her some canna brownies when my next harvest comes in, see if it helps with the nausea.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's time to wake up my ladies for the day. I love to look at my girls in flower. I love them.....


Ahh, me too. My lights don't come on until after lunch, but I always have to sneak down there in the morning, turn the light on , take a big sniff, and then go to work. They are entering a period of unbelievable stinkiness. . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

Funny stuff here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbz6-7c_7Hk

Christian Bale / Bill O'Reilly mix, somebody out there in youtube land gets an A+ for this !!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Funny stuff here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbz6-7c_7Hk
> 
> Christian Bale / Bill O'Reilly mix, somebody out there in youtube land gets an A+ for this !!!


*those two must have a bucket load of bad karma waiting for them....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

good morning everyone..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

Smokey..........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

*morning everyone...smokey..*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

its gonna be another day like this

hope everyone's bowls are dank. im waking to some kush, and hash..

I have a HUGE growroom im starting to build today.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> its gonna be another day like this
> 
> hope everyone's bowls are dank. im waking to some kush, and hash..
> 
> I have a HUGE growroom im starting to build today.


*well...make sure you plant enough for ALL of us...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

my plant in flower is starting to fatten up, today is a good day


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

SICC";2037336]Morning all bongsmilie[/quote]
[quote="SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning everyone..





misshestermoffitt said:


> Smokey..........





tipsgnob said:


> *morning everyone...smokey..*


*G'Day all....... babies are starting to smell.......*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

o there will be plenty of room...im gonna be growing some unique stuff in there. i dont want the trendies...

craigslist is AWESOME!!! i swear there is people selling soo much good crap for cheap..probably kids buying grow equipment thinking it is easy..then selling it 3 months later because hydro _is_ hard..

picked up a 600W digi for $140, and then i found a 100W digi, ph/ppm pens, coco nutes, 8'' can fan, 6'' squirell fan, and some other bs for $200.

...just had to brag about the deal of year...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> my plant in flower is starting to fatten up, today is a good day


awesome!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 5, 2009)

I love a good deal. I was browsing Amazon yesterday, found some killer cookware marked 62 % off. I want it.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2009)

The Twist Masta


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I love a good deal. I was browsing Amazon yesterday, found some killer cookware marked 62 % off. I want it.


im a sucker for good deals..I'll buy it, even if i dont need it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

*several years ago when the local authorities here busted the marijuana cave, they consfiscated 40 1000w hps lights and other grow stuff. A friend tells me it's all in a rented storage place and is going to auctioned soon. *


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *several years ago when the local authorities here busted the marijuana cave, they consfiscated 40 1000w hps lights and other grow stuff. A friend tells me it's all in a rented storage place and is going to auctioned soon. *


haha ... auctioned off for the second time ~!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *several years ago when the local authorities here busted the marijuana cave, they consfiscated 40 1000w hps lights and other grow stuff. A friend tells me it's all in a rented storage place and is going to auctioned soon. *


id be looking for that auction...

the c.h.a.m.p.s. bong and pipe show is comming to VEGAS!!!!! i love the weed conventions!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> id be looking for that auction...
> 
> the c.h.a.m.p.s. bong and pipe show is comming to VEGAS!!!!! i love the weed conventions!!!!!



Pick me up a few pipes ,i'll send you some loot


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah I can do that...i think Im gonna buy a shitload of shit..they have amazing deals there..

all sorts of new smoking tech too..they demonstrate with tobacco..its truly a wonderful convention...i thought it stopped comming, but my friend told me she has some extra passes


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 5, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> My neighbors who are old had a dog went blind last year. They let her out in the back yard and she somehow fell into a basement window well and got stuck. I had to come over and get it out. 100 pound dog lol.
> 
> My dog is very considerate about barfing and always finds bare floor to do it on. I did step in a pile of it once in the dark.........barefoot..........almost broke my neck. . . . .
> 
> She has cancer and the meds make her yak. I'm going to make her some canna brownies when my next harvest comes in, see if it helps with the nausea.


Please do not give your dog chocolate.... it is poison to them. It will make her sick. 

Maybe just make her some butter and let her lick that.

Good morning everyone. Back to  with me. Did anyone get the license plate of the big mack truck that hit me? 

Have a great day everyone. 

Hugs all around!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Please do not give your dog chocolate.... it is poison to them. It will make her sick.
> 
> Maybe just make her some butter and let her lick that.
> 
> ...


yeah i think it was 420 THC....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah I can do that...i think Im gonna buy a shitload of shit..they have amazing deals there..
> 
> all sorts of new smoking tech too..they demonstrate with tobacco..its truly a wonderful convention...i thought it stopped comming, but my friend told me she has some extra passes


When is it ? Let me know .. I'll get some Loot out


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Please do not give your dog chocolate.... it is poison to them. It will make her sick.
> 
> Maybe just make her some butter and let her lick that.
> 
> ...


*Hope you feel better soon.China....*


----------



## vince420 (Feb 5, 2009)

boong tokee!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> When is it ? Let me know .. I'll get some Loot out


i'll talk to my friend when she gets back from cali...

here is the link http://www.champslv.com/


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hope you feel better soon.China....*


Thanks sweetie!!!!  I hope I get better soon too.




SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah i think it was 420 THC....


Nope.. that was the truck that hit vette.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Please do not give your dog chocolate.... it is poison to them. It will make her sick.
> 
> Maybe just make her some butter and let her lick that.
> 
> ...


LOL. I meant blondies . . . . I would never give her chocolate. As for sick, she has bone cancer, she's sick enough already.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 5, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I meant blondies . . . . I would never give her chocolate. As for sick, she has bone cancer, she's sick enough already.


That's better... poor girl. Like you said, she is sick enough.


Hope she has many more "good" days. I really love my dogs more than most humans.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> That's better... poor girl. Like you said, she is sick enough.
> 
> 
> Hope she has many more "good" days. I really love my dogs more than most humans.


Me too. She has her ups and downs. We've written her off twice, but she somehow revives. We moved downstairs to the living room because she can't make it up the stairs any more and doesn't like to be alone. But she still likes to go for a walk, even if she's done after 100 yards. And she eats fresh poached salmon, roast chicken, she's got it as good as we can make it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Afternoon Delight ................... Its like Campbells Soup Its MMMMMMMmmmm , Mmmmmmmmm , Good ..........................................


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

you could just feed her straight up cannabutter  would be interesting to see if it helps


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

her tolerance for straight up fat is pretty low. I'm thinking canna carrot cake now. mmmmmmmmm, sour cream frosting. I think I'm baking/baked this afternoon. Checking . . . . yup. I have everything I need. I guess I can spare a 1/4 or so . . .


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

So June 20th We are taking a cruise from ,NYC to St Johns New Brunswick ,Canada Then to Halifax ,Nova Scotia Canada then Back to NYC its a 5 day cruise .. Im pumped


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

carrot cake is awesome !
its one of those foods that sounds "good" for you, untill you add the frosting


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So June 20th We are taking a cruise from ,NYC to St Johns, New brunswick ,Canada Then to Halifax ,Nova Scotia Canada then Back to NYC its a 5 day cruise .. Im pumped


*You should take a cruise up the St Laurence.. to Quebec City.. 401 years old.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You should take a cruise up the St Laurence.. to Quebec City.. 401 years old.....*



Carnival dont go there from NYC


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Carnival dont go there from NYC


*Too bad it wasn't last year......
**Carnival plans first cruises in years to Quebec City*

Comment | Recommend 
 Like this story? Share it with Yahoo! Buzz 
 There's big news today for Carnival fans who've always wanted to visit the historic city of Quebec in Canada: The line will offer its first cruises in years to the French-speaking provincial capital in 2009.
Carnival says the nine-night voyages will take place on the 102,000-ton Carnival Triumph, which will sail to Quebec out of New York. The trips are scheduled for June 25, July 23 and August 20, 2009.
In addition to Quebec City, the ship will call at Baie-Comeau and Havre St. Pierre as it sails up the glacier-carved St. Lawrence River -- a haven for whales and other marine life.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Too bad it wasn't last year......
> **Carnival plans first cruises in years to Quebec City*
> 
> Comment | Recommend
> ...



Nice find Now I gotta search it ,,Thats the same ship we are taking ,,and the date is the day we come back,, Hmmmmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont see it anywhere ,,,, 

Look here 

http://www.carnival.com/find_a_cruise/Search_Results.aspx?SaveSearchToProfile=true&src=qp&dest=NN&destinationText=NN&startDate=06/01/2009&cruiseMonth=June&endDate=06/30/2009&Senior=N&PastGuest=N&embkCode=NYC&portName=NYC


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont see it anywhere ,,,,
> 
> Look here
> 
> http://www.carnival.com/find_a_cruise/Search_Results.aspx?SaveSearchToProfile=true&src=qp&dest=NN&destinationText=NN&startDate=06/01/2009&cruiseMonth=June&endDate=06/30/2009&Senior=N&PastGuest=N&embkCode=NYC&portName=NYC


*You'll like the East coast.. friendly folk... hope you like lobster......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love Lobster ,But China Dont eat Seafood .. (I'll eat hers too)


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

*where is everybody? I'm scared...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 5, 2009)

Why are you scared tips?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

*I don't like being here by myself...it's creepy*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 5, 2009)

Boooooooooooo!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Boooooooooooo!


*I have been looking everywhere for you......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 5, 2009)

I was lost....


tipsgnob said:


> *I have been looking everywhere for you......*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2009)

who still awake?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

*me but not for long...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

What is awake?














*RUN FROM THE CURE*:

*The Rick Simpson Story*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

That's right kids. Get your GA tickets in 5 easy payments of $50.00 plus applicable fees or a pair of VIP tickets in 5 payments of $285.00 plus applicable fees. Visit the Payment Plan Ticketing page for more information.
*The Bonnaroo Music & Arts Festival 2009 Lineup:*
Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band
Phish (2 Shows)
Beastie Boys
Nine Inch Nails
David Byrne
Wilco
Al Green
Snoop Dogg
Elvis Costello Solo
Erykah Badu
Paul Oakenfold
Ben Harper and Relentless7
The Mars Volta
TV on the Radio
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Gov&#8217;t Mule
Andrew Bird
Band Of Horses
Merle Haggard
MGMT
moe.
The Decemberists
Girl Talk
Bon Iver
Béla Fleck & Toumani Diabate
Rodrigo y Gabriela
Galactic
The Del McCoury Band
of Montreal
Allen Toussaint
Coheed and Cambria
Booker T & the DBTs
David Grisman Quintet
Lucinda Williams
Animal Collective
Gomez
Neko Case
Down
Jenny Lewis
Santogold
Robert Earl Keen
Citizen Cope
Femi Kuti and the Positive Force
The Ting Tings
Robyn Hitchcock & The Venus 3
Grace Potter and the Nocturnals
Kaki King
Grizzly Bear
King Sunny Adé
Okkervil River
St. Vincent
Zac Brown Band
Raphael Saadiq
Ted Leo and the Pharmacists
Crystal Castles
Tift Merritt
Brett Dennen
Mike Farris and the Roseland Rhythm Revue
Toubab Krewe
People Under the Stairs
Alejandro Escovedo
Vieux Farka Touré
Elvis Perkins In Dearland
Cherryholmes
Yeasayer
Todd Snider
Chairlift
Portugal. The Man.
The SteelDrivers
Midnite
The Knux
The Low Anthem
Delta Spirit
A.A. Bondy
The Lovell Sisters
Alberta Cross

I guess my wife can have my ticket.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Pyro.... You going to Roo?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Now that the Boss is there my wife will make me go...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

There is a major fraud guy on seeds and strains.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Now that the Boss is there my wife will make me go...



He is one of the reasons we are NOT GOING .. We are taking a cruise instead, and we will hit 2-3 other festivals this year ,, Bonnaroo Just aint worth that 800 mile one way drive


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Pity me.....The boss is not my cup of tea.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Pity me.....The boss is not my cup of tea.


Whats sad about it is I work for Superfly Presents , I get free tickets ,,and I still dont wanna go


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

If the wife does not find out the boss is there I will be safe. I just couldn't hack days of that. I have lots of nieces and nephews that will want my ticket.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

What do the tickets go for on E bay.?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Honestly ..The best place to get tickets is In the Wal-mart parking lot in Manchester ,,as soon as the gates open the tickets go down in price ,,Last year our neighboors had 2 extra VIP tix .. He sold them for $150.00 each .. friday morning .. You can haggle . On ebay Ive seen them go for face value and a few dollars less then face ,, I sell my extra's there


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

I've never even heard of most of those bands you listed. Don't they have any names performing? 

OH yeah, Good Morning, wake and bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake.

It is really cold down here, I wonder how this going to effect the orange juice industry. I know we have lost a lot of fruit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Yesterday on CNN they said citrus prices will be going up. So will bunches of flowers because wherever they grow the ferns got iced really bad.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Sunny, Miss How are you today?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

My lawn is dead along with my tangerine bush, lemon tree and 3 orange trees. All dead. It is crazy, you ride down my street and all you see is sheets all over the trees and bushes. I read on the news that our strawberry fields have been wiped out. 

I am planning a mini vacation to Hermosa Beach California to see my brother n law. Should be fun, the weather there seems to always be a consistent 75 degrees. He loves it there. I have never been to Cali. so I think it will be fun.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Cali is fun. No earthquakes is nice. Stay out of buildings put on landfills.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

That sucks Sunny, what kind of grass is it? It might green back up when the weather warms. I think your fruit trees might be goners though. When it warms cut off any dead parts to help encourage new growth on the live parts. 

I've been to Cali once, it's fun for vacation, but I don't think I'd want to live there.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Cali is fun. No earthquakes is nice. Stay out of buildings put on landfills.


Morning Diem!
Yeah, I think it will be fun. He lives 10 minutes from LAX and he is near the beach. I want to do the tourists stuff...I am sure I will be doing it alone, but, I don't care. I have always wanted to go there.

Diem is your website up and running?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Citrus is grafted. The lemon roots will survive. Make lemonade


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't be out on Hollywood or Sunset Blvd after dark,  when the sun goes down, get away from there, it's fucking scary


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Diem!
> Yeah, I think it will be fun. He lives 10 minutes from LAX and he is near the beach. I want to do the tourists stuff...I am sure I will be doing it alone, but, I don't care. I have always wanted to go there.
> 
> Diem is your website up and running?


It is up and running. Looks like a 50 grand a year net per year. The Accountant was impressed as hell I sold him some ad space.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

You're making 50 grand per year off a website? Teach me Obie-wan............. I want to use the force too.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Don't be out on Hollywood or Sunset Blvd after dark,  when the sun goes down, get away from there, it's fucking scary


Seriously, that is good to know!!! I am researching it right now and trying to figure out how much time I will need to see some stuff. Now, if I didn't have a house full of animals I wouldn't have to worry about it, oh well....



diemdepyro said:


> It is up and running. Looks like a 50 grand a year net per year. The Accountant was impressed as hell I sold him some ad space.


Good for you!!! That is very impressive!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

That is a projection. So far I have tripled my investment in a couple weeks. 1000 dollars = 3000 dollars net in a few weeks.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That is a projection. So far I have tripled my investment in a couple weeks. 1000 dollars = 3000 dollars net in a few weeks.


It is nice to read someone is actually making some $$$ doing this! You have my interest, for sure!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

All I have to do is re-write the top page to expand the territory....The net is a wondrous invention. My son is doing well too he has real sponsors in gaming.....he made 1800 dollars this year starting jan 1.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

I was in Hollywood back in 93 and about every third person on the street asked you for money. Being from farmland, that is something I had seriously never seen before. You've got to steel yourself against it. 

They're cool streets during the day, lots of rock shops and whats not to browse at, but when it starts to get dark, I'm serious, don't be there. 

I found my name written in the cement in front of Arby's across the street from Hollywood HS. It was cool, it was there from the 70's, they had wrote the name and year, it happened to be my exact name, that was fun. 

The stars, hand prints and footprints are kind of fun to look at. I don't think I saw anyone famous, but we did find the headshop, w00t


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

I could start a thread and explain how this is done ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> All I have to do is re-write the top page to expand the territory....The net is a wondrous invention. My son is doing well too he has real sponsors in gaming.....he made 1800 dollars this year starting jan 1.


Yes, I am encouraging my one son to look into this. He has his MCSE, so I think he is capable. I tell him all the time there is money to made out on the net, now go do it! He looks back with a "huh?" I am going to keep pushing him!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I could start a thread and explain how this is done ?


You really should!! I know I would subscribe!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe you should, I'd like to know more about it. Send me the link to the thread when you get to it. 




diemdepyro said:


> I could start a thread and explain how this is done ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

I met a couple of stars. Partied with a couple. They are just people. Most are a little nuts.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I met a couple of stars. Partied with a couple. They are just people. Most are a little nuts.


I should fit right in then!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Maybe you should, I'd like to know more about it. Send me the link to the thread when you get to it.


I will be back at 2:00 m EST. I will post the thread then. I have to meet with the Chamber of Commerce. I hate suits.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Just do your thing when you get the time. PM me with the link if you would. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Just do your thing when you get the time. PM me with the link if you would. I'd appreciate it.


Me too Diem, please!

I am outta here, I am going for my run/walk with my lady friends. We are meeting up at a new place so I need to get out of here now so I can find the new place! lol, I am directionally challenged.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 6, 2009)

Mornin' all....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning FDP, how are you today?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*morning all... you guys talking about selling stuff on the internet. I'm a power seller on ebay and all I can say is be careful. the internet is full of thieves. crooks waiting around every corner. and I don't know if it's the economy or what, but my business is way off.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all... you guys talking about selling stuff on the internet. I'm a power seller on ebay and all I can say is be careful. the internet is full of thieves. crooks waiting around every corner. and I don't know if it's the economy or what, but my business is way off.*



Thats cause There is no market for soiled panties .. You should sell something else ....


Maybe Used diapers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon everybody!

Nice citrus-y Lemon x hashplant keif hit 

How's everybody doin?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cause There is no market for soiled panties .. You should sell something else ....
> 
> 
> Maybe Used diapers


*well then stop sending me the soiled panties....I can't just leave them setting around...they stank...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all... you guys talking about selling stuff on the internet. I'm a power seller on ebay and all I can say is be careful. the internet is full of thieves. crooks waiting around every corner. and I don't know if it's the economy or what, but my business is way off.*


*The guy downstairs was just here and freaked when he saw my plants.. He bought a 400W HPS off of ebay (I warned him)... I looked at the light..granted I'm just getting my 1st HPS this week, and don't know a lot about them, but it seems so low intensity.... you can almost touch it..(I know, don't touch them)... plus his buds at the top are the size of mine at the bottom.... He probably got a real used bulb..
I've thought about selling my load of baseball, hockey feetsballs ...etc cards..... but I know shit about ebay.. they had a story on the news the other day how people make winning bids and get your addy then come and do home invasions.....


*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning all? hows it goin?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Morning SICC..... I think we've been quarantined..... no ones around.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *well then stop sending me the soiled panties....I can't just leave them setting around...they stank...*



Those are not mine ..... Cant you see they have front and back stains ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *The guy downstairs was just here and freaked when he saw my plants.. He bought a 400W HPS off of ebay (I warned him)... I looked at the light..granted I'm just getting my 1st HPS this week, and don't know a lot about them, but it seems so low intensity.... you can almost touch it..(I know, don't touch them)... plus his buds at the top are the size of mine at the bottom.... He probably got a real used bulb..
> I've thought about selling my load of baseball, hockey feetsballs ...etc cards..... but I know shit about ebay.. they had a story on the news the other day how people make winning bids and get your addy then come and do home invasions.....
> 
> 
> *



research, research, research . Before you part with your cards ..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning SICC..... I think we've been quarantined..... no ones around.........*


I wouldnt doubt it, hasnt been alot of action around here the last couple days


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *The guy downstairs was just here and freaked when he saw my plants.. He bought a 400W HPS off of ebay (I warned him)... I looked at the light..granted I'm just getting my 1st HPS this week, and don't know a lot about them, but it seems so low intensity.... you can almost touch it..(I know, don't touch them)... plus his buds at the top are the size of mine at the bottom.... He probably got a real used bulb..*
> *I've thought about selling my load of baseball, hockey feetsballs ...etc cards..... but I know shit about ebay.. they had a story on the news the other day how people make winning bids and get your addy then come and do home invasions.....*


*I agree with vette on this one RESEARCH...you might be better off finding a local dealer that you can look in the eyes.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to buy a lot off of e-bay, I always read the sellers feedback, I like to see what people had to say before I buy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I used to buy a lot off of e-bay, I always read the sellers feedback, I like to see what people had to say before I buy.


*I have a 100% rating, but you can't even imagine the the stories I have about selling on ebay...*

*I tried selling cars on craigslist and it was one scam after the other.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm the kind of buyer you'd like, I pay right away and always leave feedback as soon as I get my stuff.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I agree with vette on this one RESEARCH...you might be better off finding a local dealer that you can look in the eyes.*


*About 20 years ago when I was cleaning return air vent I found a Sandy Kofax BB card in mint condition.. must have been from my leanies days.. so I go to a local hobby shop and the guy gives me $12... woo hoo..I thought... found out that I should have gotten $120......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *About 20 years ago when I was cleaning return air vent I found a Sandy Kofax BB card in mint condition.. must have been from my leanies days.. so I go to a local hobby shop and the guy gives me $12... woo hoo..I thought... found out that I should have gotten $120......*


*using ebay as research tool can be misleading, you can check and see what things are selling for, but in the last few minutes the price can skyrocket. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah, usually those bidding wars get hot in the last few minutes. If your looking for price comparison you have to watch the items until the bidding is over and see what they ended at. 

I like that buy it now thing. I was so happy when they started that.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

*For sale: One slightly used left ball... sat on twice but still fairly round........ 
will shave if needed.......... $$$$$ 

You pay now...!!!
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Will you ship that ball to the USA ? 

I'll bid a 1/2 eaten pickle and 3 push pins a red one , a green one ,and a yellow one


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm the kind of buyer you'd like, I pay right away and always leave feedback as soon as I get my stuff.


*me too...when I buy something I pay that second. but I can't tell you how many times I have had to relist because of non payment and scams. the worst thing is paypals new rules about payment, they hold your money for 21 days or until the person gives you positive feedback. I sold a car to guy once and even though he had paid me(paypal) it took him over 30 days to arrange delivery. he wanted me to deliver the car, he was only 700 miles away.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that sucks for sellers. I have bought anything on there for awhile. I didn't know they changed it like that. I'll be sure from now on to be extra quick with my feedback. 

I hate when they don't ship my stuff as soon as my payment clears. I've had them wait 2 or 3 weeks before they shipped it. It really chaffs me if they have a disclaimer on their page stating "all payments must clear within 7 days of end of auction, blah, blah" and then they don't ship right away.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Will you ship that ball to the USA ?
> 
> I'll bid a 1/2 eaten pickle and 3 push pins a red one , a green one ,and a yellow one


*Did you ever see that story about "One red paper clip".. a guy started with that and made trade ups for shit.. he ended you with cars, a house rent free..etc... started a whole craze................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Did you ever see that story about "One red paper clip".. a guy started with that and made trade ups for shit.. he ended you with cars, a house rent free..etc... started a whole craze................*


Great story...The town loves their new ad service.....I built it with a "paperclip"


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow, that sucks for sellers. I have bought anything on there for awhile. I didn't know they changed it like that. I'll be sure from now on to be extra quick with my feedback.
> 
> I hate when they don't ship my stuff as soon as my payment clears. I've had them wait 2 or 3 weeks before they shipped it. It really chaffs me if they have a disclaimer on their page stating "all payments must clear within 7 days of end of auction, blah, blah" and then they don't ship right away.


Totally ! , thats why they made it so sellers cant leave neg feedback any more
.
i would leave neg feedback like "horrible service, paid second auction ended, he ships 30days later"

and then the seller would leave me negative back ... something like "difficult ebayer" 
and im like wtf ? im difficult because i paid as soon as the auction ended ?... or because im letting everyone know you sit on ur ass for a month b 4 shipping ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *me too...when I buy something I pay that second. but I can't tell you how many times I have had to relist because of non payment and scams. the worst thing is paypals new rules about payment, they hold your money for 21 days or until the person gives you positive feedback. I sold a car to guy once and even though he had paid me(paypal) it took him over 30 days to arrange delivery. he wanted me to deliver the car, he was only 700 miles away.*


Futch pay pal....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just went sledding with the kids ,, WHEW Im wiped out ,,That walking back up the hill SUCKS big time


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 6, 2009)

That's why they need to make a sled that goes back up the hill for ya.....thatd be sweet


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just went sledding with the kids ,, WHEW Im wiped out ,,That walking back up the hill SUCKS big time


*Pull me up the hill Daddy.............. Daddy... why are you blue...???*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> That's why they need to make a sled that goes back up the hill for ya.....thatd be sweet


*They do..... Ski Doo's....... Then it's let me off Daddy........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Pull me up the hill Daddy.............. Daddy... why are you blue...???*


Mommie....daddy fell down and won't answer..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Talk about Firing one up .. These people went a LITTLE TOO FAR 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_world/2009/02/06/2009-02-06_exotic_dancer_set_on_fire_outside_califo.html


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

the site keeps fucing up, really pissing me off, i need to calm down


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 6, 2009)

Fitty cent.


Twistyman said:


> *For sale: One slightly used left ball... sat on twice but still fairly round........
> will shave if needed.......... $$$$$
> 
> You pay now...!!!
> *


Here.....a hug.[quote="SICC";2043434]the site keeps fucing up, really pissing me off, i need to calm down

[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*hey stoney...I think were alone....*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

we were, untill you come along and cocked blocked


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*2 is company 3 is a crowd?*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 6, 2009)

dont mind me... im just watchin...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*hell with that...I wanna play...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

im almost done, hold up a sec


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fitty cent.


*Sold to the pretty lady in row two... holding a rabbit.........*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

hasn't rained in cali in a long time, its pretty cold right now


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Its 27 here today ,, Its like spring 


Tomorrow it'll be 42 here tomorrow ....... SUMMERTIME


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

haha damn, i don't know how you can handle that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 6, 2009)

I hear some heavy breathing coming from somewhere....


tipsgnob said:


> *hey stoney...I think were alone....*


Awwwww.......


SICC";2043561]we were said:


> dont mind me... im just watchin...


Whoohooo!My very own slightly squished testicle...I'm gonna make a necklace...


Twistyman said:


> *Sold to the pretty lady in row two... holding a rabbit.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*62 here today...I rode my motorcycle...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its 27 here today ,, Its like spring
> 
> 
> Tomorrow it'll be 42 here tomorrow ....... SUMMERTIME


*Don't get all smart ass'd there buckaroo... we're sending some frosty shit your way again in a few days.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> Whoohooo!My very own slightly squished testicle...I'm gonna make a necklace...


*Leggo of that egg-o... I said one... make a pendant..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

OH I Know its ''Short Lived " Im hoping to make a 10' snowman tomorrow ..I hope the sun lets the snow Pack..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

I've only been to the snow once


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*weather man says we are looking 60's for the 5-6 days......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn it, I'm being run off of my own computer by the kid.She wants to chat with her friends on disney.This sucks.I'll be back later maybe,if I'm allowed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*bye stoney...I love me some stoney........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *weather man says we are looking 60's for the 5-6 days......*




Bite it.................................... HARD


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bite it.................................... HARD


*I'm just happy about the utilities, I hate paying those mofofs just to stay warm. I wish I could make my own electricity.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn it, I'm being run off of my own computer by the kid.She wants to chat with her friends on disney.This sucks.I'll be back later maybe,if I'm allowed.



same time tomorrow


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm just happy about the utilities, I hate paying those mofofs just to stay warm. I wish I could make my own electricity.......*



You have electric heat ? 

If so .. get yourself 1 or 2 30,000 btu propane units .. we have 2 and its been costing $170.00 a month to heat 3000 sq ft


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You have electric heat ?
> 
> If so .. get yourself 1 or 2 30,000 btu propane units .. we have 2 and its been costing $170.00 a month to heat 3000 sq ft


*I have one propane heater and fireplace...but my house is gas heat. I keep the central heat at 55 degrees and electric/gas bill is still $200 a month higher in the winter....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have one propane heater and fireplace...but my house is gas heat. I keep the central heat at 55 degrees and electric/gas bill is still $200 a month higher in the winter....*


 our house is set at 66 ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> our house is set at 66 ..


*my daughter and mother turn the thermostat up, so last week I installed a programable thermosat. you have to put a 4 # code in to change the temp. it looks like you have changed it, but it goes back to 55 if you don't put the code in.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*try giving someone rep...when I did, it freaked out....*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

are you using the new layout?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my daughter and mother turn the thermostat up, so last week I installed a programable thermosat. you have to put a 4 # code in to change the temp. it looks like you have changed it, but it goes back to 55 if you don't put the code in.*


You Tyrant ....................................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *try giving someone rep...when I did, it freaked out....*


*Mine works... just not for you......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2043959]are you using the new layout?[/quote]*blzn07...when I hit the rep button it would flash a bunch like it was trying to do something...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Mine works... just not for you......... *


*thanks......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine works I just repped Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *blzn07...when I hit the rep button it would flash a bunch like it was trying to do something...*


*Blazin 07 here too.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*oh well...might have been this white widow........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *oh well...might have been this white widow........*



I got a small stockpile of GDP .. I was told 3-4 weeks and GREEN CRACK will be in ..


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 6, 2009)

so the hulk bent over?


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 6, 2009)

whats smokin, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm great, making plans . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*hey kaya...hey NG*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ... Its Saturday and 10 degree's with a high today of 42 .. Almost summer ..


Cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ... Its Saturday and 50 degree's with a high of 74 .. it is summer ..


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

Good morning, it's 43 degrees here with a high of 57 today. There is a warm wind blowing from the south and all the snow melted overnight, the dogs were confused, "where did our white stuff we like to waller in go?"


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

What no pee trails? bastards!!!


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

I really want to take my bike out today. It's windy as hell though, it's always something.........

Gonna talk hubby into putting it on the battery charger this morning, come on, honey, just once around town...........


Where'd Vette go? Vette, you still selling your Roo tickets? I might have a taker for them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll Tell ya ,,Grand Daddy Purple .. Knocks me out Just like ATF .. Im doing stoner speedballs .. Bong hits chased with gulps of coffee


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Did you ever snort ground coffee after a big bong hit? Like Alice In Wonderland.....



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Did you ever snort ground coffee after a big bong hit? Like Alice In Wonderland.....
> 
> 
> 
> out.


 Nope , but Ive used a pot stalk as a straw ...

Have you ever taken laundry detergent and used it as Bong water .. Clean hits 







IN


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctPijF7IQ_Q


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

No but I have softened my bong water with salt pellets. It gives a smoooth hit, but you need to dress up as a pirate to gain the full effect. I'm a bloody pirate!!




out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

I like ice in my bong water, cool and smooth.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Good Morning everyone, Wake n Bake time. I actually slept in today, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> No but I have softened my bong water with salt pellets. It gives a smoooth hit, but you need to dress up as a pirate to gain the full effect. I'm a bloody pirate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Morning Chiceh ..


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Chiceh ..


Morning, How are things in Korv's world today?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Chiceh, fire it up already


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Chiceh, fire it up already



I am, I am, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay Pirate tip #42!

Slip the eye patch up to ur forehead before you hit the bong. This is how noob pirates chip their teeth. Arghhh! That's how the word Arghhh originated.....

Mornin' Chiceh Arghhh!


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

is it pirate day or something? That's not marked on my calendarrrrrrgh.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I like ice in my bong water, cool and smooth.


*Hi gals/guys.... I haven't used a bong since my bird bong... I had a resident bong in my new 74 trans am... perfect for those lunch break power buzz's.............
Woo Hoo.... I didn't see one spidermite this morning on inspection... just a few crinkled leaves from the dish soap.... baby don't like soap much... I think my neighbor may have brought them here... he was pissing and moaning about how his plants had hermi'd .... and that they weren't healthy.. I asked him to take a phone photo and email me it..... Ahhh...!!! that typhoid barry touched my plants.........
Diseased....... must kill.......... back soon... neighbor to kill......

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Morning, How are things in Korv's world today?


All Is well In my world ,, My kids are here till 5pm. 

Two More weeks and I grow a year older .

4 more months till our cruise .. 


Come on spring


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Every day is Pirate day.... arrggh.

Waiting on a cruise huh? that kind of intense waiting mixed with anticipation can throw of our entire time continuum....please be careful.

And the cabin bathrooms "cuteness" will wear off in about 15 minutes 


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 7, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay Pirate tip #42!
> 
> Slip the eye patch up to ur forehead before you hit the bong. This is how noob pirates chip their teeth. Arghhh! That's how the word Arghhh originated.....
> 
> ...



AAArrrrrrggggghhhhhh Matey! Let's fire up these bongs and make someone walk the plank.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cruising To Canada .. In Canada can you smoke weed out in public ?


----------



## THE HOODFELLA (Feb 7, 2009)

wus good all. i'm awake and i'm baked


----------



## GoregrindGrower (Feb 7, 2009)

Good fucking morning and what a morning! Woke up packed up a my bubbler full of the sweet tooth i got for 40 an 8th last night and jamming some les claypool! The sweet tooth is bomb guys! has anyone grown this strain my boy says he might have some clones coming soon of the strain?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> AAArrrrrrggggghhhhhh Matey! Let's fire up these bongs and make someone walk the plank.


Be still my beating heart and fire up the PLANK BONG!! Arggh!! That's where "Walking the plank" came from. "Did you see the captain last night"? "yah, argggh, he was walking the plank alright".



korvette1977 said:


> Cruising To Canada .. In Canada can you smoke weed out in public ?


Yes, but just don't get caught 



GoregrindGrower said:


> Good fucking morning and what a morning! Woke up packed up a my bubbler full of the sweet tooth i got for 40 an 8th last night and jamming some les claypool! The sweet tooth is bomb guys! has anyone grown this strain my boy says he might have some clones coming soon of the strain?


I haven't had the privilege of growing it but had bunches in Adam...and it is one of the very best tasting buds out there imho WooHoo! Walk the plank!!




out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> All Is well In my world ,, My kids are here till 5pm.
> Two More weeks and I grow a year older .
> 4 more months till our cruise ..
> Come on spring


*A how long till daily site crash...???? *




korvette1977 said:


> Cruising To Canada .. In Canada can you smoke weed out in public ?


*No... but they(cops) don't go looking for you here...... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

I had sweet tooth and mast kush both a few weeks ago, the sweet tooth is nice tasting stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A how long till daily site crash...???? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So It would be smart to hide and smoke when Im off the boat in St John or Halifax


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So It would be smart to hide and smoke when Im off the boat in St John or Halifax



You won't have to hide much...there's only aboot (<--accent) 300 Canadians in the entire country 


out.


----------



## GoregrindGrower (Feb 7, 2009)

I will agree with you guys there it definitely is one of the best tasting smokes i have had! I have always been a quality over quantity kinda stoner and would rather go with out than to smoke some bullshit grass, so ive had my fare share of headies and ide still have to put sweet tooth up there as one of the best tasting. Probably how it got its name bc that shit is sugary haha! but it gives u a nice cerebral high as well as decent couch-lock quality. Ide say if u can get ur hands on some of this shit DO IT!

Best ive ever had would be a toss up between Blue Cheese and Original AK47 not that remake AK48 shit i mean thats decent shit to but no where near as good as the 47

Been a long time smoker but newbie grower but learning alot thanks to you guys and this site


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

*Yep.. kind of like everyone does for cigarettes.... The cigarette laws made it easier to smoke weed... before if you were outside a bar or something smoking the cops "might" check that you weren't breaking in and stuff.. but now everyone is standing outside smoking... so you just blend in.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep.. kind of like everyone does for cigarettes.... The cigarette laws made it easier to smoke weed... before if you were outside a bar or something smoking the cops "might" check that you weren't breaking in and stuff.. but now everyone is standing outside smoking... so you just blend in.....*


If you wish to take an extra precaution and are partial to clove cig's...buy some Djarum fat cig's (orange pack), split and mix in with ur weed...it becomes difficult to smell the weed at all after that.


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2009)

Morning all ,

have to work today, sucks


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If you wish to take an extra precaution and are partial to clove cig's...buy some Djarum fat cig's (orange pack), split and mix in with ur weed...it becomes difficult to smell the weed at all after that.
> 
> 
> out.


*All depends where you are.. Out east its the RCMP... they're more like state troopers but they don't hassle you just to do it.. Here in Quebec go outside most bars, clubs and you'll smell weed...... Shit a couple of months ago I was buying papers and a cop was beside me in line.... I didn't think twice about it... In the US the cop would probably hassle you or at least want to see ID..etc.. I bought the papers and nothing else, and just walked out... he got his lotto tickets and split..... 

*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

yah, that sounds about right. I gotta say i thought Quebec was one sweet little city and the food was phenomenal, as were some of the jazz clubs.... 

on one trip my wife and I stayed at this lovely B&B east of Quebec on the river. Stayed out on the dock practically the entire day baking and watching the whales...very kewl place.


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *All depends where you are.. Out east its the RCMP... they're more like state troopers but they don't hassle you just to do it.. Here in Quebec go outside most bars, clubs and you'll smell weed...... Shit a couple of months ago I was buying papers and a cop was beside me in line.... I didn't think twice about it... In the US the cop would probably hassle you or at least want to see ID..etc.. I bought the papers and nothing else, and just walked out... he got his lotto tickets and split.....
> 
> *


*We should all be so lucky The cops just make up probable cause. They try like hell to make you give up your rights.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*pirate day...arghhhhh*

*a pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel attached to his crotch.*
*the bartender says, " hey, you have a steering wheel attached to your crotch".*
*the pirate says, "arghhhh, it's driving me nuts"............*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yah, that sounds about right. I gotta say i thought Quebec was one sweet little city and the food was phenomenal, as were some of the jazz clubs....
> 
> on one trip my wife and I stayed at this lovely B&B east of Quebec on the river. Stayed out on the dock practically the entire day baking and watching the whales...very kewl place.
> out.


*We are known world wide for the food here..... Plus I guess at the B & B you got fed the classic meals.. *



diemdepyro said:


> *We should all be so lucky The cops just make up probable cause. They try like hell to make you give up your rights.*


*Don't get me wrong.. there are some hosebags, but as a whole if you're not being an ass they leave you alone.... If you stand in a circle passing a joint and being rowdy they'll give you shit.. no arrests..just go away... but if you sit in downtown montreal on a park bench and smoke a joint by yourself you're pretty much care free.. I've walked down the main street in Montreal (Ste Catherine) smoking a joint many a times...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *pirate day...arghhhhh*
> 
> *a pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel attached to his crotch.*
> *the bartender says, " hey, you have a steering wheel attached to your crotch".*
> *the pirate says, "arghhhh, it's driving me nuts"............*


Yah, It's a little known fact that Captain Hook actually died from jock itch..... Arrrgh!



Twistyman said:


> *We are known world wide for the food here..... Plus I guess at the B & B you got fed the classic meals..*


yes, that is indeed true. We booked it just before ski season so the place was literally empty. the owner gave us his best suite with fireplace and champagne. He had a fairly large eating area, and we are REALLY easy to please, so we figured the fare would be simple since we were the only customers he had (which he actually apologized for ). Not so!! His chef laid out a fantastic five course meal with all the trimmings. I've stayed at so many B&B's over the years and I can't remember the name off the top of my head, but I will have to find a receipt or something.... it was that good. 

By the way, if you can afford it and the climate permits it, always get a fireplace. The chimney flue is a wonderful thing to a weed toker....wonderful indeed. 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yes, that is indeed true. We booked it just before ski season so the place was literally empty. the owner gave us his best suite with fireplace and champagne. He had a fairly large eating area, and we are REALLY easy to please, so we figured the fare would be simple since we were the only customers he had (which he actually apologized for ). Not so!! His chef laid out a fantastic five course meal with all the trimmings. I've stayed at so many B&B's over the years and I can't remember the name off the top of my head, but I will have to find a receipt or something.... it was that good.
> 
> By the way, if you can afford it and the climate permits it, always get a fireplace. The chimney flue is a wonderful thing to a weed toker....wonderful indeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 7, 2009)

goood morning stoners.....waking up to some kush and such...


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 7, 2009)

man this sucks dont you hate it when your pipe breaks and you make a shitty one and you end up inhaling to fumes from the burning plastic it sucks, but i jst smoked some regs with a newer shitty pipe i made with a rachet head a pen body and some eltrical tape

anyideas on how to make a decent screen??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

Kush........  nice tasting stuff. I have some (can't remember the name) it is pretty tasty too.


LOL at Bonged, you only had one piece? dude, that's rough. Nice day to sport on out to the headshop.


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 7, 2009)

man it sucks when your good pipe breaks and you smoke out of a shitty one and inhale the fumes from the burning plastic, but i just smoked some regs out of a newer shitty pipe i made with a pen body, rachet head and some eltrical tape

anyone have any ideas on how to make a screen for this??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

is there an echo in here?


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry i posted it and then it changed pages lol so i thought i needed to repost my b


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> man it sucks when your good pipe breaks and you smoke out of a shitty one and inhale the fumes from the burning plastic, but i just smoked some regs out of a newer shitty pipe i made with a pen body, rachet head and some eltrical tape
> 
> anyone have any ideas on how to make a screen for this??


*Take the screen out of the faucet.. thats what I used to do... always freaked the parents... "Wheres that fucking screen keep going...?"*


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 7, 2009)

that is a good idea, does it hurt the water or anything?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Take the screen out of the faucet.. thats what I used to do... always freaked the parents... "Wheres that fucking screen keep going...?"*




Damn Crackheads .........................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> that is a good idea, does it hurt the water or anything?


*It just won't be as aerated..... the flow will look different...*



korvette1977 said:


> Damn Crackheads .........................


*Tinfoil and pin holes for coke...... I did actually use them for weed... but now some taps don't have them.. some stupid plastic thingy...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive used brillo pads before to great effect. Non soaped of course...just plain brillos.


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ive used brillo pads before to great effect. Non soaped of course...just plain brillos.
> 
> 
> out.


*LOL.... good to mention the soap thing... you just know someone will try it with the soapy ones, then bitch about bad taste...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*soapy brillos taste terrible.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *soapy brillos taste terrible.........*


*And you found out how...??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And you found out how...??*


*same way you did.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *same way you did.......*


*Touche..... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *same way you did.......*





Twistyman said:


> *Touche..... *





Twistyman said:


> *And you found out how...??*





tipsgnob said:


> *soapy brillos taste terrible.........*


Seen that one...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

What's going on in here? Better be smoking that good shit or you can walk the plank, AAArrrrrgggghhhh Mateys, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

Aaarrrrggghhhhh matey, got me billie in me hand and me lighter at the bowl. Avast marijuana, prepare to meet yer maker........


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2009)

See guys i told you now the zombies and the pirates have teamed up! I should have read my Bible more . . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait until the bees get involved, then it's getting ugly.........


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wait until the bees get involved, then it's getting ugly.........


Ok*I'm am going into deep prayer then . . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 7, 2009)

better keep that bible handy to swat things with


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wait until the bees get involved, then it's getting ugly.........



Ya the bees and scurvy will get ya, watch out. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got a stockpile of Vit C for the scurvy, and plenty of bible paper to roll joints. 

I think I'm set . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*whats up stoners?!?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Good Sunday Morning Folks ...

Its 6:17 am LIGHT EM UP


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Sunday Morning Folks ...
> 
> Its 6:17 am LIGHT EM UP



only 5:22am here, but lighting in progress


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> only 5:22am here, but lighting in progress





Hey GoGrow .... You up late or up early ? Cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

Good morning and avast ye! 

Pirate tip #42

Always carry a couple of oranges with you to combat Scurvy. The best place to keep the oranges is in ur britches. Your hand are frequently down there anyway so they're handy....and if you forget about them when you make land, it's just makes you that much more attractive to the wenches. 

Gonna be 75 here today  woohoo!


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Good morning and avast ye!
> 
> Pirate tip #42
> 
> ...


Good morning ..................... So today your playing with orange's 
Let me ask you , Why not use those oranges to enhance your RUM. 
Snoop Dogg sips Gin and Juice 
Why not a pirate sipping Rum and juice .. Cause Grog is watered down rum,, That way you still get your Vit C ...You'll be the envy of the whole ship...............................................









IN


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey GoGrow .... You up late or up early ? Cheers



up early... both kids woke me up; goin back to bed now though... see yall in an hr or two for another wake n bake session


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 8, 2009)

27th post in this thread... time to smoke and go to bed.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers, fire it up


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Aaarrrrggghhhhh matey, got me billie in me hand and me lighter at the bowl. Avast marijuana, prepare to meet yer maker........


*"Billie.." sniff... I miss Gryphonn & Pho3nix... AND WHERE THE FUCK IS WIKID....!! 
I'm in a bad mood......I putz'd out on comp and screwed up an email and missed a chance at some more chronic last night........ damn thats good weed too...!!
Well maybe today.......

In honor of our missing Aussie friends (Damn Aussies)...

G'Day.............................. 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah, where the hell are Gryphonn and Pho3nix? There's wildfires in Austrailia and they haven't checked in. That's it, they're GROUNDED. 

Is Wikid MIA too? I don't run into her as often around here, didn't know she was gone. Does she live in KY by chance? Maybe she's powerless.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Morning again folks ... Its 42 here .. Who wants to go swimming ? The river is flowing nice ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

it's 32 here with an expected high of 44, but tomorrow, yeah baby, 64 for a high. 

Charged up the bike battery yesterday and took a couple of trips around town, I'm back in the saddle again.........  

64 tomorrow, I'll be riding again, for sure...........


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 8, 2009)

Wake n Bake! Time to Fire it up.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yeah, where the hell are Gryphonn and Pho3nix? There's wildfires in Austrailia and they haven't checked in. That's it, they're GROUNDED.
> 
> Is Wikid MIA too? I don't run into her as often around here, didn't know she was gone. Does she live in KY by chance? Maybe she's powerless.


*I think she's in Cali.... everyone is starting to disappear..... *



korvette1977 said:


> Morning again folks ... Its 42 here .. Who wants to go swimming ? The river is flowing nice ..


*Did you see those idiots that got trapped on an ice flow... We'd do that as kids... all get on the ice and break off a chunk and then float downstream.... but that wasn't on lake Erie... I respect those big water ways..I almost drowned in Lake Huron in the 70's... was the scariest moment in my life... worse than bike accident...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> it's 32 here with an expected high of 44, but tomorrow, yeah baby, 64 for a high.
> 
> Charged up the bike battery yesterday and took a couple of trips around town, I'm back in the saddle again.........
> 
> 64 tomorrow, I'll be riding again, for sure...........


*I bet that felt good... the 1st putt of the year is always orgasmic.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

it's fired........no wait Billie, don't leave, you're not fired, I'm going to fire you up......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I think she's in Cali.... everyone is starting to disappear..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea I seen that ice thing one word ..Dumbass's .. Dont mess with Mother Nature ... That Bitch dont play


----------



## skiskate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha twisty I saw those morons stuck in Lake erie, id be shitting myself if I was them right now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

What were they doing out there on that big chunk of ice anyway? Was it the polar bear club circle jerk or something?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What were they doing out there on that big chunk of ice anyway? Was it the polar bear club circle jerk or something?




ICE FISHING ... 



On another note this site is free and great .. watch all your fave tv shows and movies on your computer for free and NO downloads 

www.hulu.com


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

Is ice fishing really that much fun? I always thought fishing was more about beer than fish, at least in my neck of the woods it is.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is ice fishing really that much fun? I always thought fishing was more about beer than fish, at least in my neck of the woods it is.



the same with Ice fishing ,, Bring the family or run from them .. 

Its a good excuse if you HATE your spouse ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL made me think about my 1st wife ,, I joined a bowling team.. every wensday night I got outtta the house ,, I never bowled 1 game in 2 years

I hated and still hate that CUNT .. Thats right I said the C word .. cause her picture is right next to it in the dictionary .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

a guy must really hate his spouse a lot to sit out on a frozen lake fishing through a hole. Fucking bbrrrrrrr,


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> a guy must really hate his spouse a lot to sit out on a frozen lake fishing through a hole. Fucking bbrrrrrrr,



You gotta see some of these setups , They set up tents with no bottoms (some places they have ice houses) they have heaters and chairs . its warm .you would be surprised ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

hah

i never wanna be in the position where i feel uncomfortable at home


that must really suck to say the least.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hah
> 
> i never wanna be in the position where i feel uncomfortable at home
> 
> ...



I was in that spot twice ... It'll never happen again.. Im very happy at home now ... Its funny 3rd time is always the charm


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was in that spot twice ... It'll never happen again.. Im very happy at home now ... Its funny 3rd time is always the charm


thats awesome. 
It's all about enjoyin the life you live, right?
I can't wait to get a job again, only 20 more days...
I'm excited to almost be back on the saddle again

Plus im really high right now.



smoked a fat cone spliff this mornin


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm comfortable at home, gonna fry up some bacon here shortly, then get my salisbury steak browned and in the crockpot to cook. Family is comfy too, they're well fed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

I gotta go food shopping ,, I dont wanna leave the house but that does need to be done ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

got my trunk full of groceries Friday night, I'm stocked until this coming Friday. Got food, weed cigs, everything I need. , let's get toasted before you shop, getting groceries is always more fun when you're ripped.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> got my trunk full of groceries Friday night, I'm stocked until this coming Friday. Got food, weed cigs, everything I need. bongsmile, let's get toasted before you shop, getting groceries is always more fun when you're ripped. bonsmilie


I'll get stoned with you but Im not going to town Till I have too ,,Im holding out till after I drop China off at school tomorrow


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, already putting it off until tomorrow,


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im smoking a bowl and watching 21 Its about the MIT blackjack team .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have the TV on. Usually I have on news or History, but haven't bothered this morning yet. I was having quiet time, but then people woke up and were yapping at me. Damn, can't a bitch get just one day off, geez, what happened to kids wanting to move out as soon as they turned 18?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn, can't a bitch get just one day off, geez,




LOL Ha HA ... I was just pissing and Moaning to China about that myself last week.. I want 1 day I dont have to do anything, She said over Presidents weekend .. Im ready


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

That's why I like talking to you, you share my housewifery pain. 

The husband isn't too demanding, he can get shit for himself, and entertain himself, it's the daughter.......... when am I starting the bacon, when are we watching this movie, when this, when that......... "when you gonna STFU" Dayum...............


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here Im a slave to the dogs .. If Murray barks I gotta let him out ,,he is old ,,Fucker always wants to go out when im into something,, He goes out about once every hr ,,, If you dont let him out he just keeps barking ,, Sometimes I wanna kick him ,But he is an OLD man .. what can ya do?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

My dogs are like little kids, if they're out they want in, if they're in they want out. 

All the snow melted here and the back yard was so squishy yesterday, muddy dog feet all over the house....


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

up and smokin again.... its a pretty day today; gonna take the bike for a spin after lunch


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 8, 2009)

good morning stoners....still awake...time to bake


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

Morning yall, waked and baked. 

Wife pissed me off, kids trippin. Not a good start for a sunday


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> Morning yall, waked and baked.
> 
> Wife pissed me off, kids trippin. Not a good start for a sunday



we're in the same damn boat then.... wife and my son are both pissin me off this morning.... im having a beer with my bowl already today


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> we're in the same damn boat then.... wife and my son are both pissin me off this morning.... im having a beer with my bowl already today



Drinking after you just woke up ..  Thats some great parenting skillz right there ,, way to go ..Lead by example


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Drinking after you just woke up ..  Thats some great parenting skillz right there ,, way to go ..Lead by example



we all have our downfalls... i have 2beers a day... wtf does it matter if one of those is in the morning... on a weekend??


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> we all have our downfalls... i have 2beers a day... wtf does it matter if one of those is in the morning... on a weekend??


 Sorry Bro .. Its your life .. I can speak for myself .. Ive done it .. No good ever came out of it .. Enjoy your frosty .. or two .. You driving to church today ?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

Put the alcohol down man, stick to the sweet sweet herb. 

Who all goes to church?


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Sorry Bro .. Its your life .. I can speak for myself .. Ive done it .. No good ever came out of it .. Enjoy your frosty .. or two .. You driving to church today ?



didnt really mean to be a dick, but i really took offense to you comment.... i really dont see how its "bad parenting".... no more than having a bowl with your coffee... if i were to drink all day, that would be a different story... a beer with my biscuits and deer sausage, and i'll go back and buy another when the sun goes down.... bowls in between...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> didnt really mean to be a dick, but i really took offense to you comment.... i really dont see how its "bad parenting".... no more than having a bowl with your coffee... if i were to drink all day, that would be a different story... a beer with my biscuits and deer sausage, and i'll go back and buy another when the sun goes down.... bowls in between...



Like I said ,Its your choice .. But also to answer your question...

Waking up in the morning and drinking a beer is not the best way to start a day ,, esp in front of kids ,, But you do what you want..Its your life .. Most people wake up with coffee , tea , juice or such..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> a guy must really hate his spouse a lot to sit out on a frozen lake fishing through a hole. Fucking bbrrrrrrr,





korvette1977 said:


> You gotta see some of these setups , They set up tents with no bottoms (some places they have ice houses) they have heaters and chairs . its warm .you would be surprised ..


*I've done tons of ice fishing.... you can sit in T shirts and shorts in the good cabins... they have TV's, heaters all the toys.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Here Im a slave to the dogs .. If Murray barks I gotta let him out ,,he is old ,,Fucker always wants to go out when im into something,, He goes out about once every hr ,,, If you dont let him out he just keeps barking ,, Sometimes I wanna kick him ,But he is an OLD man .. what can ya do?


*I get the same.. on balcony.... inside... on bal........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

My church is the great outdoors. I like the woods the best. Yesterday I took my bike out and churched it up. Felt good !!!


----------



## racinjason (Feb 8, 2009)

morning folks. just in from my sunday morning sesh. hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 8, 2009)

Well no one is here to judge, so do what you want.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Like I said ,Its your choice .. But also to answer your question...
> 
> Waking up in the morning and drinking a beer is not the best way to start a day ,, esp in front of kids ,, But you do what you want..Its your life .. Most people wake up with coffee , tea , juice or such..



i've already had a glass of milk; have a pot of coffee brewing, cinnamon rolls just came out the oven.... my son is 2 1/2 and thinks my beers are "cokes" cuz they're in a can.... welcome to louisiana..... lighten up vette; its A beer


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

*I've been known to have a frosty or two in the AM... In my power drinking days I'd get a 12 at 8:00am and be back for another at 11:00.... my record was 3 X 12's in about 20 hours... not a good period in my life..... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm doing this  

then I'm frying some bacon. 

I remember that time we were out of bacon, nearly tore this family apart.  (family joke stolen from that 70's show)


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

hey GoGrow

Im gunna go ahead and have a tall boy with ya. Riding last night's coattails..hair of the dog. 


"NOWWWW YO MESSIN WITH..........A SONOFABITCH"


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hey GoGrow
> 
> Im gunna go ahead and have a tall boy with ya. Riding last night's coattails..hair of the dog.
> 
> ...



why thank you sir.... this one's for you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY5G9GUhgS0


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> why thank you sir.... this one's for you...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY5G9GUhgS0


psychostick is ok that song is good and all but 



this one pumps my nads...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmPxGwD4_Zw


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

Morning everyone

Did I hear someone is cooking Baaaaacoooon???? I WANT SOME!! 

Beer for breakfast, eh? I always have a beer for breakfast when I am on vacation, always....Now when I am here and I need a vacation, I have a beer...so I am down for beer with breakfast...as long as breakfast has BACON.
Damnit Gogrow, I am cracking a beer now.....now if someone could slide the bacon over here I will be set....oh, and a bowl...please.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Did I hear someone is cooking Baaaaacoooon???? I WANT SOME!!
> 
> ...


i had a chicken bacon cheddar sammich with a heineken 

but the bacon is key, the oat soda really makes the flavor come out.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Did I hear someone is cooking Baaaaacoooon???? I WANT SOME!!
> 
> ...



screw bacon... we got some deer sausage bout to be cookin... here's that bowl though


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

How you doin Dude?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> screw bacon... we got some deer sausage bout to be cookin... here's that bowl though


Why thank you and I will gladly take the the bong....but, I am sticking with my bacon! Deer meat, hmmmm can't stand the smell, sorry...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> How you doin Dude?


All Good In The Hood!

met up with a friend i hadnt seen in a long time last night, we smoked a joint or two, and as it turns out he can help my current "being dry" situation out!


i wouldnt say im in the clear from all my recent troubles, but atleast im optimistic


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Why thank you and I will gladly take the the bong....but, I am sticking with my bacon! Deer meat, hmmmm can't stand the smell, sorry...



ah man; i love it... i would gladly replace the beef in my diet with venison.... i havent had bacon in a year; switched over to turkey bacon lately

thanks for having a beer with me; we cant all hold the same puritanical beliefs on alcohol as some stoners seem to


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

You are all a bunch of Drunks ............................................LOL


I used to be one ,Now the thought of the taste of a beer in my mouth makes me gag ..


Once and a blue moon I'll have a few rum and cokes (really Pepsi) But not 1st thing in the morning ,,


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Did I hear someone is cooking Baaaaacoooon???? I WANT SOME!!
> 
> ...


*Sunny......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> All Good In The Hood!
> 
> met up with a friend i hadnt seen in a long time last night, we smoked a joint or two, and as it turns out he can help my current "being dry" situation out!
> 
> ...


I knew you would come through! Just remember I am here for you! As well as many others.



gogrow said:


> ah man; i love it... i would gladly replace the beef in my diet with venison.... i havent had bacon in a year; switched over to turkey bacon lately
> 
> thanks for having a beer with me; we cant all hold the same puritanical beliefs on alcohol as some stoners seem to


A beer in the morning is like a Mimosa in the morning, why is one more acceptable? don't know....I will take either.



korvette1977 said:


> You are all a bunch of Drunks ............................................LOL
> 
> 
> I used to be one ,Now the thought of the taste of a beer in my mouth makes me gag ..
> ...


Buuuurp!!! Excuse Me, beer is bubbly this morning!

j/k Vette, I know you are speaking from wisdom... I do listen, I just know each person is their own individual...Some can have a drink here and there in the morning and others can't. I happen to be one of the ones that can.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunny......*


Twisty!! Much love to you! I feel like I haven't seen you in days.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You are all a bunch of Drunks ............................................LOL
> 
> 
> I used to be one ,Now the thought of the taste of a beer in my mouth makes me gag ..
> ...



Im a twenty something year old - 

"Theres nothing I like more than getting fired up on beer"
"it really bugs me when people try and tell me Im a thug
Just for getting drunk
I like getting drunk"


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> Im a twenty something year old -
> 
> "Theres nothing I like more than getting fired up on beer"
> "it really bugs me when people try and tell me Im a thug
> ...



When i was that age i lived for drinking .. In college I learned how to drink.. 

Today I just choose not too.. 

Drink on , Dont drive ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

Off topic....
I have a big piece of meat here, some sort of roast. Now, I have one of those bags and I have veggies. Can I just put the meat and veggies in that bag with some water or do I need to go back to the store and buy Lipton Soup to mix with it?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> When i was that age i lived for drinking .. In college I learned how to drink..
> 
> Today I just choose not too..
> 
> Drink on , Dont drive ...


Yes Sir!

Never ever get behind the wheel impaired

that shit is no joke.

i cant say i live for drinking, i get hangovers when i over do it..
but i do enjoy it, alot.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

put all in the bag season it and roast it ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty!! Much love to you! I feel like I haven't seen you in days.


*I'm spending more time elsewhere... Nobodies around here much anymore... sadly...... Changing of the guard I guess........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> put all in the bag season it and roast it ..


Should I put a little water in there too?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> Yes Sir!
> 
> Never ever get behind the wheel impaired
> 
> ...



Im also over twice your age .. Ive drank a ton more than you lived .. Not that im proud .. But i do know for a fact NO GOOD comes from drinking .. 

Party on my friend , Party safe


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yep...Helps steam the veggies.... I love a good roast & veggies..*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im also over twice your age .. Ive drank a ton more than you lived .. Not that im proud .. But i do know for a fact NO GOOD comes from drinking ..
> 
> Party on my friend , Party safe


*That be true..... I put on weight...did stupid stuff.. fight at the drop of a hat.(Cutty Shark esp).. now i get one 24 at beginning of month and thats it.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Should I put a little water in there too?


at least a cup or better


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

RIU is really starting to piss me off, been like 3 fucin hours, and i couldnt get on


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2050566]RIU is really starting to piss me off, been like 3 fucin hours, and i couldnt get on[/QUOTE]
*You're not alone.... look at everyones activity bar... I'm at 100% elsewhere... no choice... either I can't get on here or no ones around... I used to wait... no more...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea its really annoying, im calm now tho


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

I couldn't get on RIU, so I took a nap, now I feel groggy, almost like a zombie.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I couldn't get on RIU, so I took a nap, now I feel groggy, almost like a zombie.


I hate that shit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 8, 2009)

*it seems like they worry a lot about what people say and how they act on here...I would worry more about if the website works........*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

haha i kno, its gettin really bad


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it seems like they worry a lot about what people say and how they act on here...I would worry more about if the website works........*


*Gee Ya think..... I'm watching Real vice cops uncut...they're in TN.


*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you seen that DEA show, its pretty crazy, they busted this growing house in New jersey, was such a nice set up, i cried as they plucked the plants out of the soil


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2050813]Have you seen that DEA show, its pretty crazy, they busted this growing house in New jersey, was such a nice set up, i cried as they plucked the plants out of the soil[/quote]

*I've seen the show, but no grow op ones yet... On the vice cops one some dealer in Tn is selling OZ's at $80..... either he has a whack or its shitty.. 
There was a Holmes on homes (reno show in Can.) where they fixed a house after the cops busted the grow, every room was used for growing..$150,000 in damage from humidity, holes, bypassed power.. plus who evers name the power is in gets a $30,000 bill for stolen power......
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've seen the show, but no grow op ones yet... On the vice cops one some dealer in Tn is selling OZ's at $80..... either he has a whack or its shitty..
> There was a Holmes on homes (reno show in Can.) where they fixed a house after the cops busted the grow, every room was used for growing..$150,000 in damage from humidity, holes, bypassed power.. plus who evers name the power is in gets a $30,000 bill for stolen power......
> *


On a happy note 80 dollar an oz weed would be a good thing


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> On a happy note 80 dollar an oz weed would be a good thing


*In the 70's I paid $70 for OZ of hash..and $35 per oz weed... acid $0.50 500 mic..
mescaline $55. oz.... coke $25 a gram...... good times..
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

I need a flux capacitor for my time machine.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> at least a cup or better


I missed this....and, I burned my roast. WaaaaaaWaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wtf is up with RIU, I was in the middle of posting and then I could not get back on AND I burned my roast and my veggies were all dry. Now I have to go out to get something to eat.... How frustrating......I really thought I should not add water. RIU cost me a roast.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

Now you have a toast roast  

hey Sunny, I'm thinking roast hash.... mmmm


RIU owes Sunny a roast!!!



out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

Riu owes me a gold watch!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I missed this....and, I burned my roast. WaaaaaaWaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wtf is up with RIU, I was in the middle of posting and then I could not get back on AND I burned my roast and my veggies were all dry. Now I have to go out to get something to eat.... How frustrating......I really thought I should not add water. RIU cost me a roast.


*Sorry about your roast..thats why I like the old open roasting pan ........*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Riu owes me a gold watch!


*How about a can of whoop ass....... So.. what you do all day....?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How about a can of whoop ass....... So.. what you do all day....?*


Not quite sure....Busy assed person. I keep retiring but it will not stick


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

I am having quail for supper . Who knew they could fly?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am having quail for supper . Who knew they could fly?



How do you keep them on the plate?



out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

Fork helps a lot


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, you can use a fork? I'm still working my way up from a spork. Well done 



out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a metal spork in my end of the world kit


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

gee, all I have are guns & a bong in my kit  U WIN!!!


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine has pot and ibuprifin.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

You smoke ibuprofin?



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope, it's for when I run out of pot.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I could have had some opium as a back up, but the mice ate them.....


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

three stoned mice....... see how they munch.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Got some Master Kush in the Bowl.................. and AFV on the Tv some funny stuff there ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the stereo on, having some tunage. Got some regular weed and a couple hits of some dank, don't know what it's called. 

Going to tune into Nextflix shortly and watch "Dead Like Me". Good series (short lived as it was). Now there is a job I could embrace.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2009)

Funny thing is, late that night I thought I hears sitar music coming from the shed, but I just thought I was dreaming......


AFV is one of those shows that if my wife asks if i want to watch it i will say no, but if im turning the channel, i'll usually stop and watch.... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have the stereo on, having some tunage. Got some regular weed and a couple hits of some dank, don't know what it's called.
> 
> Going to tune into Nextflix shortly and watch "Dead Like Me". Good series (short lived as it was). Now there is a job I could embrace.


*It sucks that they stopped making Dead Like Me... you know that the drummer for the Police did the music.. Stewart Copeland..*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It sucks that they stopped making Dead Like Me... you know that the drummer for the Police did the music.. Stewart Copeland..*


Hello everyone!!  

Had to make a comment about Stewart.... love him!!! He comes from good musical genes. Actually, Stewart, Andy & Sting are three great musician. 

Three piece bands.... gotta love them. Rush, Police, Triumph....


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Had to make a comment about Stewart.... love him!!! He comes from good musical genes. Actually, Stewart, Andy & Sting are three great musician.
> 
> Three piece bands.... gotta love them. Rush, Police, Triumph....


*Hi China.... Hope you got over the plague........ 3 man bands are a lot harder to play in.. my last was 3 piece.. always hard to get the leads in without the bottom falling out.. need an excellent bassist for a 3 man band.................*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi China.... Hope you got over the plague........ 3 man bands are a lot harder to play in.. my last was 3 piece.. always hard to get the leads in without the bottom falling out.. need an excellent bassist for a 3 man band.................*


Working on it. Lots of silly flipping things going on with my health. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired. 

I know.... as the little lurker that I am... you have spoken of how hard it is to get a good bass player. Love Smokey's bass.... looks good in the picture. My older brother played bass.. played in a band with my ex-boyfriend. (many moons ago.. talking 1983 ish)  

As I was looking at my list.... Triumph is a Canadian three piece... as well as Rush. He (Rik) has/had a guitar shop somewhere up north.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Working on it. Lots of silly flipping things going on with my health. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired.
> 
> I know.... as the little lurker that I am... you have spoken of how hard it is to get a good bass player. Love Smokey's bass.... looks good in the picture. My older brother played bass.. played in a band with my ex-boyfriend. (many moons ago.. talking 1983 ish)
> 
> As I was looking at my list.... Triumph is a Canadian three piece... as well as Rush. He (Rik) has/had a guitar shop somewhere up north.


*It gets to you when you get into a health rut... we all need spring, me thinks.. I went through that get well enough to get sick again thing last fall.. almost a daily flailing by some form of new grimness..
Rik Emmett (?) sure can play.. we did Rock & Roll Machine... I got a workout in that.... BREAK, sets over..... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It gets to you when you get into a health rut... we all need spring, me thinks.. I went through that get well enough to get sick again thing last fall.. almost a daily flailing by some form of new grimness..
> Rik Emmett (?) sure can play.. we did Rock & Roll Machine... I got a workout in that.... BREAK, sets over..... *


Yes, Rik Emmett can play his fingers off. Where are all the great musicians anymore? No offense but I really do not care for rap/hip hop/techno. I am and always will be a rock and roll girl. I can listen to almost anything.... and I am not hard to please.... but I really do not understand music today. Oh my goodness........ I sound like my grandmother.(RIP) 

LOL... can't say I sound like mom..... she likes her rock and roll. It is funny to listen to her when something good comes on the Sirius.... like Queen. She will be 67 in April.....and as straight laced as they come.... but she's good for a laugh.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Yes, Rik Emmett can play his fingers off. Where are all the great musicians anymore? No offense but I really do not care for rap/hip hop/techno. I am and always will be a rock and roll girl. I can listen to almost anything.... and I am not hard to please.... but I really do not understand music today. Oh my goodness........ I sound like my grandmother.(RIP)
> 
> LOL... can't say I sound like mom..... she likes her rock and roll. It is funny to listen to her when something good comes on the Sirius.... like Queen. She will be 67 in April.....and as straight laced as they come.... but she's good for a laugh.


*Days when you'd buy an album/tape and the whole thing was good... and songs had topics... Now you may know one song and then WTF is that song..EEK...!! The Sweet Madam Blue, Freebird, Lighter shade of pale...etc. any Zep, Queen, Tull...and some others...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Slim Whitman 

Wayne Newton

Tom Jones


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Slim Whitman
> 
> Wayne Newton
> 
> Tom Jones


*Jimmy Page did guitar work for Tom Jones. Remember his show and the women freaking out... Wayne Newton can sing but gives me the heebie jeebies... in a George Hamilton sort of way.... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Days when you'd buy an album/tape and the whole thing was good... and songs had topics... Now you may know one song and then WTF is that song..EEK...!! The Sweet Madam Blue, Freebird, Lighter shade of pale...etc. any Zep, Queen, Tull...and some others...*


Yes sir... that is what I am talking about. I think about Zappa and how far ahead of his time he was. 

I was laughing the other day... thinking about 8 track players. How they would cut a song right in middle to switch to the next track. And we thought that was great.  Now... digital music is at it's finest and we have the technology to start and stop music wherever we want.... now give us an album that doesn't "eek!!!" us out! 

Oh well... to each his/her own. 

I think it time to get some sleep.  Tomorrow it is back to work.... after a week off I can only imagine the mess that is waiting for me. 

Hugs sweetie!!!
Good night all!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Slim Whitman
> 
> Wayne Newton
> 
> Tom Jones


You have such great taste sweetie!!!



Twistyman said:


> *Jimmy Page did guitar work for Tom Jones. Remember his show and the women freaking out... Wayne Newton can sing but gives me the heebie jeebies... in a George Hamilton sort of way.... *


Def. heebie jeebies..... Wayne Newton. 

g'night all!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bobby Darin
Frank Sinatra
Tony Bennett


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 8, 2009)

the beatles
the who
the eagles


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bobby Darin
> Frank Sinatra
> Tony Bennett





bongedman929 said:


> the beatles
> the who
> the eagles



*Yes to all.... G'night China........... 
Pleasant 's

Night all.. off to watch mythbusters after a tea.......
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Morning all! I actually have 2 free hours.....My boss is a slave driver


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

6:53 am ..Packing a bowl.. Morning folks ..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife found out the boss is at bonaroo.....I am doomed!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Short sheet his tent!! Keep ex lax handy at all times.... or Visine, either one... 



Good morning all.... puff puff


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My wife found out the boss is at bonaroo.....I am doomed!



Lucky you ... Have a good time ... I'll be on a cruise from the 20th till the 25th then in NYC for a few days


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Short sheet his tent!! Keep ex lax handy at all times.... or Visine, either one...
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all.... puff puff


Peanut butter cookies? Visine electric kool-aid.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Hell yes!! Always a giggle...... but wait till like 2pm when the sun has had time to work on the port o lets.


vette, have a great time..ever been to Canada? It is wonderful.


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been to BC lots. I lived right across the border in Washington. I love Canada!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hell yes!! Always a giggle...... but wait till like 2pm when the sun has had time to work on the port o lets.
> 
> 
> vette, have a great time..ever been to Canada? It is wonderful.
> ...


 Nope never been there ,, We are going to St John and Halifax


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

never been to western canada...I'll put that on my to do list. I bought 40 acres in PEI a dozen years ago. Very nice island with awesome seafood. the mussels....mmmMMmmmm..


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope never been there ,, We are going to St John and Halifax


Heck, you are going to love NS!! The tides are gonna KNOCK YOU OUT!! Just don't go out too far, it comes in mighty quick....


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 6:53 am ..Packing a bowl.. Morning folks ..........





diemdepyro said:


> My wife found out the boss is at bonaroo.....I am doomed!





CrackerJax said:


> Short sheet his tent!! Keep ex lax handy at all times.... or Visine, either one...
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all.... puff puff


*G'Day all....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

G'day (tips hat)... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> G'day (tips hat)...
> 
> 
> out.


*You stole tips' hat...!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Heck, you are going to love NS!! The tides are gonna KNOCK YOU OUT!! Just don't go out too far, it comes in mighty quick....
> 
> 
> out.



Im hoping to have a good time ,, Im pretty excited ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You stole tips' hat...!! *


Tips sombrero? better? 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im hoping to have a good time ,, Im pretty excited ..


*I guess you'll see Peggys Cove.. Most photographed place in Canada....

*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Funny stuff.. they just had a story about this dog that goes 5 km to a store, walks in, steals a rawhide bone and walks 5 km back home......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

You only see sky like that in the northern latitudes.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Funny stuff.. they just had a story about this dog that goes 5 km to a store, walks in, steals a rawhide bone and walks 5 km back home......*


Here, they would have arrested the dog.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You only see sky like that in the northern latitudes.


Or Photoshop... 


Rollin rollin rollin keep them doggies rollin RAWHIDE!!!


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Morning Sunny


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

They tried to catch the dog, but she was too quick. She actually stole the bone back before Christmas. I remember seeing it on the news. 

Morning all ....... wake and  





diemdepyro said:


> Here, they would have arrested the dog.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Morning ladies.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Morning Miss. How you been?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning Sunny


Morning Diem!



misshestermoffitt said:


> They tried to catch the dog, but she was too quick. She actually stole the bone back before Christmas. I remember seeing it on the news.
> 
> Morning all ....... wake and


My dogs will go into pet smart and start slobbering all over the toys so no one else will want them! They are so bad!



Twistyman said:


> *Morning ladies.........*


Morning Twisty!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

My Hijack plant popped out a female preflower yesterday......




.....




.....




.....








Hey Pyro, I'm happy and I know it......


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

My dog has been banned from petsmart. No kidding


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

mine have never been to PetSmart, it's a 30 mile drive to get there. Poor doggies, got no store to visit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

a high today of 43 ..Hmmmmmmmm almost beach weather


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on the HJ Miss! That is such a good feeling when you see that preflower. It is like YEAH YEAH YEAH my hard work paid off, WooooHoooo! Congrats!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My Hijack plant popped out a female preflower yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ... Dont waste it with CFL"S Get a HPS ... DO IT NOW


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

high of 62 here today, I'm thinking about doing some yard work this afternoon. 65 tomorrow, but really windy. 

I've got some things that are starting to green up outside. Saw some Iris popping out of the ground yesterday.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My dog has been banned from petsmart. No kidding


I gotta ask.....what did your dog do to be banned from PetSmart?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Get the Hps....I like CFl,s. HPS is loads better.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I've already taken 3 clones off the Hijack, I'll be growing this strain for years to come.

I have an HPS picked out, just waiting for the right amount of spare cash to come along to get it. Winter is about over, we're almost back to 40 hour paychecks.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Gonna be 75 here today and its about time!!

Good morning sleepy heads....ZZZZzzzzz

Time to rise and *SHINE!!

*out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My Hijack plant popped out a female preflower yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats........ this inside growing stuff ain't bad so far...... can't wait to do my snowryders.... then about a month later I'll get my outside babies going... finish SR by 2nd week of June, then wait for cooler weather to do more inside........

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Saw some Saigo palms for sale at Lowes the other day, thought of Jax, being able to grow cool shit like that in his yard.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I gotta ask.....what did your dog do to be banned from PetSmart?


She tore the place up. It was funny. Well worth the ban.
Seems as she hates ferrets. Ferrets are fast and sneaky. Picture this: Big hound dog chasing a ferret for 20 minutes through petsmart. It looked as if a bomb had exploded.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> She tore the place up. It was funny. Well worth the ban.
> Seems as she hates ferrets. Ferrets are fast and sneaky. Picture this: Big hound dog chasing a ferret for 20 minutes through petsmart. It looked as if a bomb had exploded.


LOL, I would of loved to have been there for that! Too funny.
I have learned one thing from taking my dogs there, NEVER buy anything on the bottom shelf!!! All the dogs pee on the bottom shelf stuff!! Yuck! That is my tip of the day! Never buy off the bottom shelves at PetSmart! Hahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Miss, my sagos went through two nights of hard freeze with the second night hitting 25 at 3:am (i was up)...no problems, they went through unscathed.

Give me a shout out in spring and I will send you a sago bud for you to pot up....


congrats on the preflower. I once preflowered a virgin....wait, that's not right...nvm 

out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

The dog pee is right. I think petsmart is too expensive anyway.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Miss, my sagos went through two nights of hard freeze with the second night hitting 25 at 3:am (i was up)...no problems, they went through unscathed.
> 
> Give me a shout out in spring and I will send you a sago bud for you to pot up....
> 
> ...


My sago ALWAYS get whiteflies like crazy! Every year the underneath of their palms are covered in white almost looks like snow. With all the chemicals I put on them I would of thought they would die, but, nope....They laughed at the cold! They are some hardy plants!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never seen a dog pee on anything in PetSmart, ours must have more rigid rules or something. I'll make sure to stay away from the bottom shelf though, just in case. 

I planted some Basil seeds Friday night and they're already popped out of the soil. I love CFLs, now I don't have to wait for spring to grow stuff !


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have never seen a dog pee on anything in PetSmart, ours must have more rigid rules or something. I'll make sure to stay away from the bottom shelf though, just in case.
> 
> I planted some Basil seeds Friday night and they're already popped out of the soil. I love CFLs, now I don't have to wait for spring to grow stuff !


My dog can not read she has a learning disability  I grow that purple basil.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I planted Genovese basil, and some green onions, but the onions are being pokey, the basil had tap roots the next morning. I may get some of the purple basil, there were so many to pick from. I wanted the Italian kind for spaghetti sauce.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

There is hundreds of types of basil. I grow some called"holy Basil".
It is an odd thing.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to get some mammoth basil, it's supposed to have huge leaves that you can wrap chicken breats in to cook them. Sounds good, I want to try it. 

Anyone see today's Petsmart story on the news? Deer crashes into petsmart. Vet team patches up deer and set it free. Nice of them. They fixed it's injured leg and gave it antibiotics.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

That does sound good!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want to get some mammoth basil, it's supposed to have huge leaves that you can wrap chicken breats in to cook them. Sounds good, I want to try it.
> 
> Anyone see today's Petsmart story on the news? Deer crashes into petsmart. Vet team patches up deer and set it free. Nice of them. They fixed it's injured leg and gave it antibiotics.


That is animalism. Why not ban the deer? Can my dog sue?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

I just checked my work schedule.....only one transcription to do!! WoooHooo I am pulling out the kayak today! It is going to be nice here, finally!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Now, now, the deer didn't attack any ferrets. She was just asking for directions.........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I love kayaking. I'm so jealous. That's it, next winter I'm running away from home to Sunny's house for a week. 





Sunnysideup said:


> I just checked my work schedule.....only one transcription to do!! WoooHooo I am pulling out the kayak today! It is going to be nice here, finally!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to canoe. Now the water is all polluted. I am like that littering commercial with the crying Native American.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I love kayaking. I'm so jealous. That's it, next winter I'm running away from home to Sunny's house for a week.


You are always welcome! I would love to have some company! I even have an extra kayak! Just let me know when, and I will be here!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Guess i need to have breakfast and do some work TTFN.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> My sago ALWAYS get whiteflies like crazy! Every year the underneath of their palms are covered in white almost looks like snow. With all the chemicals I put on them I would of thought they would die, but, nope....They laughed at the cold! They are some hardy plants!


Here is a link to some white fly control agents chemical free. make sure it isn't scale which is decimating Sagos everywhere. Also please know that sagos can be deadly to your dogs....do not let them eat of the sago...so sayeth the CrackerJax...



misshestermoffitt said:


> I want to get some mammoth basil, it's supposed to have huge leaves that you can wrap chicken breats in to cook them. Sounds good, I want to try it.
> 
> Anyone see today's Petsmart story on the news? Deer crashes into petsmart. Vet team patches up deer and set it free. Nice of them. They fixed it's injured leg and gave it antibiotics.


I grow tons of lemon basil around my place...it's self sustaining here in Fla. and it smells wonderful when crushed. i put it close to the walkways so the smell envelops my guests. They are like what is that smell? orange trees in bloom? Nope, it's that tiny herb at your feet....then at dinner time they get it in their salad and fall in love immediately. I almost always have to give some away on every visit 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just checked my work schedule.....only one transcription to do!! WoooHooo I am pulling out the kayak today! It is going to be nice here, finally!



I checked mine and its not too bad , Mostly laundry 

already stripped the bed 
got a load of laundry in now , I have 2 loads of laundry to do , and when China gets home later I hope to lose another load or two.. Im needy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I grow mint behind my shed, my husband likes to clip it with the weed eater to make the back yard smell good when he's out there messing around. 

I love the smell of sage. I have 2 different kinds in my herb garden. Thyme smells really good too. I rub the sage and thyme when I work outside, makes my hands smell good. 

Sunny, how great it would be to be able to come hang out with you. I can cook, I make killer biscuits and gravy, fried chicken, all that down home food.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have never seen a dog pee on anything in PetSmart, ours must have more rigid rules or something. I'll make sure to stay away from the bottom shelf though, just in case.
> 
> I planted some Basil seeds Friday night and they're already popped out of the soil. I love CFLs, now I don't have to wait for spring to grow stuff !


*I agree about the CFL's...damn wish I knew about them before this year.... I grow hot peppers and they can take 14- 25 days to germ and they're real small seeds... they are difficult to get them established after germing.. it even says on pack to try to grow inside for a while before putting outside, so I have about 25 little pudding cups with sprouts everywhere.... Now that I have my CFL veg cabinet I'm all set to get a good start...... I need them to grow before the weed, seeing that I hang them on railing as camouflage to block site line of twistables.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to get into tomato plants this year too. I want beeksteak and romas. I want to start making my own foods from fresh as much as possible and get away from this chemical filled processed crap. 

Got a plan for potatoes and I'm going to grow some carrots too, I can't eat store carrots, they put something on them that makes my mouth itch really bad. One baby carrot and I'm in misery.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here is a link to some white fly control agents chemical free. make sure it isn't scale which is decimating Sagos everywhere. Also please know that sagos can be deadly to your dogs....do not let them eat of the sago...so sayeth the CrackerJax...
> 
> 
> out.


You just saved Dinky dogs life. I had no idea.




korvette1977 said:


> I checked mine and its not too bad , Mostly laundry
> 
> already stripped the bed
> got a load of laundry in now , I have 2 loads of laundry to do , and when China gets home later I hope to lose another load or two.. Im needy


That part of my work schedule is PACKED. I hate laundry. I use a service, I know it is lazy but it is cheaper than always having to buy new socks.



misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, how great it would be to be able to come hang out with you. I can cook, I make killer biscuits and gravy, fried chicken, all that down home food.


I love all of the above^^^^



Twistyman said:


> *I agree about the CFL's...damn wish I knew about them before this year.... I grow hot peppers and they can take 14- 25 days to germ and they're real small seeds... they are difficult to get them established after germing.. it even says on pack to try to grow inside for a while before putting outside, so I have about 25 little pudding cups with sprouts everywhere.... Now that I have my CFL veg cabinet I'm all set to get a good start...... I need them to grow before the weed, seeing that I hang them on railing as camouflage to block site line of twistables.......*


I can eat hot peppers all by themselves, I love them!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a tiny jiffy greenhouse, it holds 12 peat pellets, fits really nice on my heating pad. The basil seeds I already stripped the netting off of them and put them in a regular pot under a light. Now if those onions would git 'er done.


I had to put my kayaking pic on my avatar, those were the days. My daughter learned to kayak when she was 9. Loved those family kayak adventures.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Miss .. I have to tell you ,That I caved ,I was wrong. Ive been doing research on working out and exercise .. and Ive read a thousand good things about the WII...... So after The Dr told me I need to exercise of course The 1st thing that came to mind was this .. So .. Im humbly converting and joining the mission ..with a wii ....Im looking for the wii fit .My birthday is soon .. This way I dont have to leave the house ,and it looks fun too ..Tennis anyone ..
__________________


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunny you live alone and have a service for laundry .... 


Talk about spoiled .. Damnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazon has the Wii fit for around 90 dollars, I think it comes with the pilates disk. 

Daughters co-worker has lost 15 pounds since she got hers. Last weekend she did it in the afternoon instead of the morning and it said " you're a little bit late today" LOL funny stuff. 

I want one.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Miss .. I have to tell you ,That I caved ,I was wrong. Ive been doing research on working out and exercise .. and Ive read a thousand good things about the WII...... So after The Dr told me I need to exercise of course The 1st thing that came to mind was this .. So .. Im humbly converting and joining the mission ..with a wii ....Im looking for the wii fit .My birthday is soon .. This way I dont have to leave the house ,and it looks fun too ..Tennis anyone ..
> __________________


Man Vette I used my brothers when I went for a visit. By the end of the week every muscle in my body felt it. It was an excellent work out and it was so much fun doing it. You will love it and your kids will too. You can have bowling nights, it is so much fun. I also love the tennis.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Amazon has the Wii fit for around 90 dollars, I think it comes with the pilates disk.
> 
> Daughters co-worker has lost 15 pounds since she got hers. Last weekend she did it in the afternoon instead of the morning and it said " you're a little bit late today" LOL funny stuff.
> 
> I want one.



I have a RICH mother who is a Dr .I am an Only child .. I get WHATEVER I want ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man Vette I used my brothers when I went for a visit. By the end of the week every muscle in my body felt it. It was an excellent work out and it was so much fun doing it. You will love it and your kids will too. You can have bowling nights, it is so much fun. I also love the tennis.



Whoa Whoa Whoa .. My kids have every toy out there just about .. This would be like my Computer ..HANDS OFF .. with kids 8-7-and 6 shit gets broke and lost ,, You ask how ,and the answer is ,""I DONT KNOW'' Fuck that when Im done with it they can use it ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa .. My kids have every toys out there just about .. This would be like my Computer ..HANDS OFF .. with kids 8-7-and 6 shit gets broke and lost ,, You ask how ,and the answer is ,""I DONT KNOW'' Fuck that when Im done with it they can use it ..


Ah Vette you will see. It is such a great game for a family. We would do bowling nights and my niece and nephew would get all excited. We would all sit around just like in a bowling alley and eat pizza and take our turns and keep score. It is so much fun. I cannot get over the realism with that thing, it is great. You all will use it together, you will see.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL Vette, I feel your pain. MY first computer ended up dead from unauthorized downloads. There was a rule, no downloading anything without permission. Then suddenly Napster was there. "where'd this Napster come from" "I don't know" 

When I got my dell it has an option to name the system, my computers name? "Touch this and die".


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 9, 2009)

lol i have had my computer freak out cause of downloads and they were "programs" but actually virus infected porn so i just stopped with it


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe I can Hire a service to exercise for me ... Hey Sunny got any Numbers?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm going to get into tomato plants this year too. I want beeksteak and romas. I want to start making my own foods from fresh as much as possible and get away from this chemical filled processed crap.
> Got a plan for potatoes and I'm going to grow some carrots too, I can't eat store carrots, they put something on them that makes my mouth itch really bad. One baby carrot and I'm in misery.


*I wish I had room for tomatoes.. my dad grew hundreds and even made juice you could stand a knife up in.. I hate those "hybrid, genetic mutants" they sell at the store now...taste more like watermelon than tomatoes... a guy I know gave me some home grown last year.. I'd forgotten what they really taste like.. plus I'm not paying $1.50 for 1 tomato...*





Sunnysideup said:


> I can eat hot peppers all by themselves, I love them!


*Me too... I grow the hottest.. the scotch bonnet... 1 mill. + scovilles.. i make a maple syrup hot pepper relish..sweet with a serious punch in the head..the top of my head sweats big time... They are a bitch on the rear end the 1st time through in the season.... sit in cold tub of water sort of thing... worth every scream....*



korvette1977 said:


> Hey Miss .. I have to tell you ,That I caved ,I was wrong. Ive been doing research on working out and exercise .. and Ive read a thousand good things about the WII...... So after The Dr told me I need to exercise of course The 1st thing that came to mind was this .. So .. Im humbly converting and joining the mission ..with a wii ....Im looking for the wii fit .My birthday is soon .. This way I dont have to leave the house ,and it looks fun too ..Tennis anyone ..
> __________________


*Hey vette I'm telling you that wii is a serious workout.... they had a news item about all the injuries from over doing it..like the boxing... you box..no button pushing shit.. same with all the sports.. bowling is just as hard on your wrist as real bowling is... baseball is probably one of the easiest... workout wise....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Maybe I can Hire a service to exercise for me ... Hey Sunny got any Numbers?


I knew I shouldn't of shared that tid bit.....I do some laundry just not the bulk weekly stuff...No number for the exercising gotta just do it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't trust anyone else with my laundry. They'd use smelly soap that would make me break out in a rash and get sick. I'd rather do my own, that way it's right. 

Last time my little dog went to the groomers to get his hair cut I was specific, "please don't put the dog perfume on him, I am allergic to it" I picked him up and he was covered in stink. Had to bring him home and wash him to get the "clean" smell off of him, and had to wash everything I was wearing.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

Morning All!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

the very best SINGLE exercise you can perform is the PUSH UP. It works the hands arms chest shoulders, and legs. It's easy and it is free. Just read up on it to start properly with form and sets. i started at 10/per repX2 and quickly built up to 30/per repX3. It's quick and you can advance to diamond pushups which is not to be tried until completely ready....it's a real muscle bender. I pulled two muscles trying it too early.....

Morning FDP!

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Morning All!


*WTF fuk.... sorry...couldn't resist..... So did you rescue that koala bear from Aussieland.....*


*Where are those damn Aussies..??*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually sexual intercourse is the fullest workout, and it's fun too !!!

Hey FDP, was saving this for you


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone else with my laundry. They'd use smelly soap that would make me break out in a rash and get sick. I'd rather do my own, that way it's right.
> 
> Last time my little dog went to the groomers to get his hair cut I was specific, "please don't put the dog perfume on him, I am allergic to it" I picked him up and he was covered in stink. Had to bring him home and wash him to get the "clean" smell off of him, and had to wash everything I was wearing.


I know, I am ashamed. I just can't help it, I admit I am spoiled....I do let my dad do for me to this day. He thinks doing laundry is a waste of time and I gladly accept his offers (bribes) of living a spoiled life...



fukdapolice said:


> Morning All!


Morning!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Actually sexual intercourse is the fullest workout, and it's fun too !!!
> 
> Hey FDP, was saving this for you


That may be true, but with me that is not a SINGLE exercise... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Being on disability if I didn't have house stuff to do I'd go nuts, can't stare at plants all day... but if you have other stuff and $$$ its good work if you don't find it.... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Being on disability if I didn't have house stuff to do I'd go nuts, can't stare at plants all day... but if you have other stuff and $$$ its good work if you don't find it.... *


Funny, I have a plant nursery and that's pretty much what I do all day....stare at them. 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Actually sexual intercourse is the fullest workout, and it's fun too !!!
> 
> Hey FDP, was saving this for you



Thats funny .. I cant see what kind of work out there is if Im just laying there on my back .. 

and the average time for sex is 17 min ... Thats from MSN


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF fuk.... sorry...couldn't resist..... So did you rescue that koala bear from Aussieland.....*
> 
> 
> *Where are those damn Aussies..??*


yea i saved him... and i got him a cup of coffee.



misshestermoffitt said:


> Actually sexual intercourse is the fullest workout, and it's fun too !!!
> 
> Hey FDP, was saving this for you


thanks, i needed that!


Hey Sunny!

Whats goin on CrackerJax?!

the love is strong in this thread


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> the very best SINGLE exercise you can perform is the PUSH UP. It works the hands arms chest shoulders, and legs. It's easy and it is free. Just read up on it to start properly with form and sets. i started at 10/per repX2 and quickly built up to 30/per repX3. It's quick and you can advance to diamond pushups which is not to be tried until completely ready....it's a real muscle bender. I pulled two muscles trying it too early.....
> 
> Morning FDP!
> 
> out.



The only push up im doing is when China Cat is under me .. Other than that , I see no reason


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats funny .. I cant see what kind of work out there is if Im just laying there on my back ..
> 
> and the average time for sex is 17 min ... Thats from MSN


Really?? That long??


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats funny .. I cant see what kind of work out there is if Im just laying there on my back ..
> 
> and the average time for sex is 17 min ... Thats from MSN


you just lay there?

im always doing the work in between the sheets, and she just takes it - loudly lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Really?? That long??



Thats a couple whom is together for a while and does not include foreplay .. actually intercourse .. I make it a point to go beyond the average ,, 18 - 21 min ..


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Really?? That long??


long? 17mins seems so quick


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess it depends on who you are. Why drag it out, get to the goal, you never know when the kids are coming home.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I guess it depends on who you are. Why drag it out, get to the goal, you never know when the kids are coming home.


kids? im tryin to make kids...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

I just took a political compass test. I was surprised where I stand. I thought I would be in the middle.
http://www.politicalcompass.org/


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Funny, I have a plant nursery and that's pretty much what I do all day....stare at them.
> 
> 
> out.


*Nursery OK, but I can't stare in my closet all day, well I could but then I'd be insane....*



korvette1977 said:


> The only push up im doing is when China Cat is under me .. Other than that , I see no reason


*Put bong over there and do sit ups to reach it.... hey... got to start somewhere.......*



fukdapolice said:


> long? 17mins seems so quick


*OOOOHHHH....!!! Minutes..... shit I thought he said 17 mm...

You beast you......... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL, my kids are grown, we never get any time alone. 

Better enjoy that sex while you're getting it, once kids come along, it gets more and more difficult to knock off a piece. By the time the kids are sound alseep, you're too tired to bother .......





fukdapolice said:


> kids? im tryin to make kids...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Sometimes when i was younger and single, I would get a little nervous when it came to bed time. If this happens to you...

Sex Tip #42: Try and picture your partner with clothes on.



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Al Bundy Is my Role Model.................









In


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

A Blundy is my model role.........



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*WOW... I just called health Canada for MM card form.. I got a person on 1st ring....
kit will be here in two weeks.. Damn... she was the nicest Gov. worker I ever spoke too.......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I rated pretty close to Ghandi. Some of those questions..........


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spiders on drugs..
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just took a political compass test. I was surprised
> *Your political compass*
> 
> *Economic Left/Right: -6.62*
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

glub glub glub....


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

SICC";2055138]Morning all bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]G'Day SICC...[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="CrackerJax said:


> glub glub glub....
> 
> 
> out.


*Man overboard...........

*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 9, 2009)

morning people, off to the bank and then to get the dank


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 9, 2009)

.....good morning everyone..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

Slow morning, i do not want to go to work,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 9, 2009)

i havent gone to work in 4 months....it seems like im never going to find a job.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

oh damn, srry to hear that, im lucky i have this job, im trying to stuck as much money out of it as i can, its a chill place tho, collections never gos out of business haha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 9, 2009)

o man...you've probably been calling me sicc!!!

damn collectors lol...

do you get company discounts lol??


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> morning people, off to the bank and then to get the dank





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> .....good morning everyone..


*Hey........*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i havent gone to work in 4 months....it seems like im never going to find a job.


*7 years.... and I'd rather be working... I miss the $$'s.. *


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

lol maybe i have called you haha, no discounts, but i do get a monthly bonus!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Im starting up a work from home (well a barn) business,, Building birdhouses .. Nature freaks will provide for their feathered friends just as you do your cat or dog ..Its a 10 billion dollar a yr industry.. Im just looking for a little piece of it (pet products)


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im starting up a work from home (well a barn) business,, Building birdhouses .. Nature freaks will provide for their feathered friends just as you do your cat or dog ..Its a 10 billion dollar a yr industry.. Im just looking for a little piece of it (pet products)


*Now days you grab it where you can.... especially like in your case you have the place.. thats the biggest cost of any start up.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Also been thinking about going back to school and becoming an X-Ray Tech ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Also been thinking about going back to school and becoming an X-Ray Tech ..


*Now theres where the jobs are....they said yesterday on the news that Radiologist's are the best paid Dr's. over all.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Also been thinking about going back to school and becoming an X-Ray Tech ..


Vette that is good. I went last week to our local vocational school here and sat in on a class for nursing. I took my TABE test the following day and applied for a pell grant. Now, I have to pass my drug test and background check. Classes start in July. I am really thinking about doing it. They offered a radiology class too. You should look into your vocational schools around your way. Radiologists make damn good money.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I've actually thought about becoming a mortician, but I couldn't handle dead babies and little kids, that is what is stopping me from doing it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Ack my Dad is a doctor and my mother a nurse needless to say I'm not interested in the medical field. I'm going to surf my days away in Cabo, that is going to be my new career. No amount of money can replace that . . .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

You know at my age I thought no way I would look into a different career. These vocational schools make it affordable and convenient. I can get my lpn certificate and if I like it, take it from there. I hate dental hygiene and I wasted 4 years of my life and a lot of money to get that degree....this nursing course is only 11 months, I can do that standing on my head.

BTW Miss nice avy! I am getting motivated right now to go on a little trip down the canal.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You know at my age I thought no way I would look into a different career. These vocational schools make it affordable and convenient. I can get my lpn certificate and if I like it, take it from there. I hate dental hygiene and I wasted 4 years of my life and a lot of money to get that degree....this nursing course is only 11 months, I can do that standing on my head.


I dated an LPN . . . what a bitch.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I dated an LPN . . . what a bitch.


I should fit right in then....


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I should fit right in then....


LOL yah or you and your hubby could travel southwest and be my neighbor in Cabo


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> LOL yah or you and your hubby could travel southwest and be my neighbor in Cabo


We did look into Costa Rica. We couldn't find jobs there. All the jobs go to the natives first. The housing was affordable though! 
Cabo sounds niice!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've actually thought about becoming a mortician, but I couldn't handle dead babies and little kids, that is what is stopping me from doing it.


*I had a friend that started down the pathology route..till he saw the bodies blood all settled in the back....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha! I just saw Miss and Tips political compass! We are all lefty's! lol, I wonder how accurate that really is.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*I don't get how anyone can be right and smoke dope...the right is trying to block the stimulus package that will help people while they passed the one to help the banks, wall st.... plus they let that house for everyone program flourish.. Plus they were warned about the Madoff scams.. they caused the **whole damn mess....*
*They said on the news today that the expression is."the train is leaving the station" and that the bill is being blocked by the right till the lobbyists can get their little wishes in ........but I digress... right is wrong for pot... yeah thats it...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't get how anyone can be right and smoke dope...the right is trying to block the stimulus package that will help people while they passed the one to help the banks, wall st.... plus they let that house for everyone program flourish.. Plus they were warned about the Madoff scams.. they caused the **whole damn mess....*
> *They said on the news today that the expression is."the train is leaving the station" and that the bill is being blocked by the right till the lobbyists can get their little wishes in ........but I digress... right is wrong for pot... yeah thats it...
> *


I was raised by a far righty....he would shit if he could see my compass, lol..
He is also suffering because of the wall street mess. I just always thought I was a righty since I have been told my whole life I was, when in fact, I knew in my heart I was a lefty. I just had to see it on a graph to believe it,lol.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

We're all hippocrates in the end.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*They were just showing on CNN a group that puts out where all these CEO's live.. now people are piling up old furniture and confronting them at their homes... Drastic maybe, but I'd say they deserve it.. you can't just screw people then expect that your ivory tower will protect you.... Vivre la revolution.. 
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They were just showing on CNN a group that puts out where all these CEO's live.. now people are piling up old furniture and confronting them at their homes... Drastic maybe, but I'd say they deserve it.. you can't just screw people then expect that your ivory tower will protect you....*


Nice, lots of rich people were kidnapped by the mob and held for ransom during the great depression


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Nice, lots of rich people were kidnapped by the mob and held for ransom during the great depression


*You know NG its not the beliefs of the right or the left.. the lower tax and smaller Gov issues.. its this group of ensconced politicians that play a blood sport with each other while lives are ruined.. they're fat cats that have no comprehension of whats happening in their own areas.... time to put time limits on period served, like with the President.. maybe a 10 year max.. *


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You know NG its not the beliefs of the right or the left.. the lower tax and smaller Gov issues.. its this group of ensconced politicians that play a blood sport with each other while lives are ruined.. they're fat cats that have no comprehension of whats happening in their own areas.... time to put time limits on period served, like with the President.. maybe a 10 year max.. *


I agree but as long as we have money there will be corruption. I suppose the best I can do is be good to those around me and stand up for what I believe in. Plant more weed share your small wealths and triumphs and maybe we can effect a small change in the world. Act locally think globally, I think that saying really rings true in todays world.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you have a link to that article Twisty? I'd like to read that, didn't see it on CNN's home page.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you have a link to that article Twisty? I'd like to read that, didn't see it on CNN's home page.


*It was on Rick Sanchez (sp).. the C.A.P..something citizen action/advocacy... plan... I was listening and watching it on TV... they were doing the twitter/facebook/CNN... I just can't remember the name.......
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

The reason the republicans are behaving so rudely is because the bill stinks to high heaven and DOESN'T address the problem...it's nothing short of a spending spree on a massive scale. if it doesn't work (it won't), how many trillions more will we have to print. Don't forget the boogey inflation man comes along with this package at the very time the Govt. is devaluing the dollar.

it's a friggin mess....and the people know it. All of the pol's phone systems have been swamped for two weeks now.....Obama goofed HUGE by letting the insane dem congress write the bill. Now he must pay the piper.... what? 12 days in office... oh my. 


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The reason the republicans are behaving so rudely is because the bill stinks to high heaven and DOESN'T address the problem...it's nothing short of a spending spree on a massive scale. if it doesn't work (it won't), how many trillions more will we have to print. Don't forget the boogey inflation man comes along with this package at the very time the Govt. is devaluing the dollar.
> 
> it's a friggin mess....and the people know it. All of the pol's phone systems have been swamped for two weeks now.....Obama goofed HUGE by letting the insane dem congress write the bill. Now he must pay the piper.... what? 12 days in office... oh my.
> 
> ...


talk about your rick roll's


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

My neighbors are freaks. This dude weighs about 350 and he bought a little honda motorcycle, looks like a 600 at best, and he's been out there reving it up all damn day. He rode it down the street, feet walking it. 

So I got my Harley out and charged the battery up and took a ride.  

They should have bought some living room curtains and took down those little kids bed sheets they're using instead.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL just wait till he feels some road rash .. That bike will be for sale


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

He's out there dicking around in pajama pants. God I hate rental houses, I need to move..........


When he sells it, I can buy it for my daughter, her little 250 is 2 years older than she is, she needs an upgrade.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL just wait till he feels some road rash .. That bike will be for sale


or til he approaches it on the wrong side [edit] in shorts




sizzzzzzzzzzle says the lower leg.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't wait for summer, when the pack of Harley's shows up here for a weekend ride. There's a new dude across the street, he has a friend who's showed up a few times on a nice Harley, don't like the monkey hangers he has on it, but the rest looks good. He's got an interesting bitch bar on the back. 

I've been trying to stealth stare at the bike, don't want the guy to think I'm checking him out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> He's out there dicking around in pajama pants. God I hate rental houses, I need to move..........
> 
> 
> When he sells it, I can buy it for my daughter, her little 250 is 2 years older than she is, she needs an upgrade.



China has a 2003 Honda Rebel 250 Its PRISTINE it only has 400 miles on it .. Im looking to get a small older bike , been looking for a mid 80's cruiser


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China has a 2003 Honda Rebel 250 Its PRISTINE it only has 400 miles on it .. Im looking to get a small older bike , been looking for a mid 80's cruiser


my girlfriends father has a honda gold wing...im pretty sure that was an 8-'s cruiser no?

edit..if he still has it - its for sale... like ive said before, i've got family down 209.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> or til he approaches it on the wrong side [edit] in shorts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know that ALL state police cycle cops . mount the bike on the opposite side also ... Non kick stand side ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 86 250 rebel and it is shot........ it's what my daughter has been riding, we took it away and declared it a safety hazard. It need tires, and a new seat and the engine is making a strange sound, oh the front fork seals are leaking........ poor old hondog, needs taken out and shot. 

I want her to have something newer. They used to make a 450 rebel but I don't know if they still do. I'd like to get her something that size. She needs something light and low to the ground for sure.


I'll have to watch for that cops mounting from the right when we do poker runs this summer, there are a few where we get a police escort for the beginning. I know those bikes look fast, I want to drive one.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The reason the republicans are behaving so rudely is because the bill stinks to high heaven and DOESN'T address the problem...it's nothing short of a spending spree on a massive scale. if it doesn't work (it won't), how many trillions more will we have to print. Don't forget the boogey inflation man comes along with this package at the very time the Govt. is devaluing the dollar.
> 
> it's a friggin mess....and the people know it. All of the pol's phone systems have been swamped for two weeks now.....Obama goofed HUGE by letting the insane dem congress write the bill. Now he must pay the piper.... what? 12 days in office... oh my.
> 
> ...


*Everyone from Dems to Repub. and wall streeters all need to be ousted/beaten /then jailed.. look at the way the whole world is fucked.. all over US bankers greed...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> My neighbors are freaks. This dude weighs about 350 and he bought a little honda motorcycle, looks like a 600 at best, and he's been out there reving it up all damn day. He rode it down the street, feet walking it.
> 
> So I got my Harley out and charged the battery up and took a ride.
> 
> They should have bought some living room curtains and took down those little kids bed sheets they're using instead.


*Look like one of those big Russian bears on mini bikes....*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you know that ALL state police cycle cops . mount the bike on the opposite side also ... Non kick stand side ...


my dad was a state po cycle cop. he's got a huge scar on his leg.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gold wings are nice ,, but im looking for a cheap fixer upper .. I dont wanna spend too much .Under $2,500


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Gold wings are nice ,, but im looking for a cheap fixer upper .. I dont wanna spend too much .Under $2,500


he would be askin 2,500 tops - i dont think there would be much fixing either.


he was looking to trade for a small pick up - but im pretty sure he'd sell for 2,100 or so.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Gold wings are nice ,, but im looking for a cheap fixer upper .. I dont wanna spend too much .Under $2,500


 
The Honda Valkyrie Rune 2004 model.


 
Honda Valkyrie with custom paint.



*What a beast......*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> The Honda Valkyrie Rune 2004 model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?..

my pops was runnin a 2005 harley sportster 1200 with screamin eagle 2's


that thing was a bike...

it made me shake every time it started....>RDRDRDRDRDAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHGUGUGUGUGUUGGUGUGUUGUGUGUGUG....


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 9, 2009)

haha.
nice sound effects.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> haha.
> nice sound effects.


if ya heard it, it wouldnt be sound effects, you'd feel it in your chest every time ya thought of it


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*But the Valkyrie is huge size wise.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I like those screamin eagles, my friend has them on her bike, damn it sounds good. 

My bike has mufflers, but I can set off people's car alarms with it anyway......


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *But the Valkyrie is huge size wise.....*


*I have ridden a valkrie and they are bad ass. when they first came out they were fsater than a corvette 0-60. I would not want one as my travel bike though, I don't like to ride with my feet out in front of me.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I prefer the forward controls. I hate my husbands bike, it has them in the regular spot, I have to move my feet to hit the back brake, don't like that at all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Everyone from Dems to Repub. and wall streeters all need to be ousted/beaten /then jailed.. look at the way the whole world is fucked.. all over US bankers greed...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Look like one of those big Russian bears on mini bikes....*


Well, i agree to the first part  but we just had our chance to dump Congress and it didn't happen. So we deserve the economic beating we are about to receive (over and over and over again). As for wall street...yep if you allow the Govt. to meddle in the free market game and guarantee and encourage bad loans to be written and then packaged up with good loans, you get abuse. The human condition was at play i both the Govt. and wall street, but it was washington which set the game board up, not wall street.



As for cycles ....

All I can say is Leather and a full face helmet at all times regardless of the weather. I have had a few spills and let me tell you...denim will last ONE bounce on the road...ONE. I know. If you doubt the full face... I can dig up one of my old helmets and send you a pic. If i wasn't wearing it, those gouges would have been implanted in my face permanently.

If you ride long enough, you will spill. It may be some one else fault, but that will be small consolation afterward.... leather and Full face helmet.



out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Gold wings are nice ,, but im looking for a cheap fixer upper .. I dont wanna spend too much .Under $2,500


*have you checked the old gold wings before they all bulky? I have been looking for one myself. I found several nice ones around the $2500 mark...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well, i agree to the first part  but we just had our chance to dump Congress and it didn't happen. So we deserve the economic beating we are about to receive (over and over and over again). As for wall street...yep if you allow the Govt. to meddle in the free market game and guarantee and encourage bad loans to be written and then packaged up with good loans, you get abuse. The human condition was at play i both the Govt. and wall street, but it was washington which set the game board up, not wall street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I love my full face helmet. I wouldn't ride around the block without one.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *have you checked the old gold wings before they all bulky? I have been looking for one myself. I found several nice ones around the $2500 mark...*



Im more looking for something like this


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I live in a state with no helmet laws. We ride with doo rags, I have a helmet, it's in my cloest in a pillowcase. It's just in case we ever go anywhere where buckets are required. 

I am always on the look out for drivers with cranial-rectal disorder, and I don't drink so drinking and driving is a never situation for me. I'm careful, only cut lose with I know it's safe. Only on paved roads, never on rock and oil ones.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

A helmet is the 1st thing that goes on.. at all times ,, There has been a thousand deaths here since they passed the ""No Helmet "" Law here


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I live in a state with no helmet laws. We ride with doo rags, I have a helmet, it's in my cloest in a pillowcase. It's just in case we ever go anywhere where buckets are required.
> 
> I am always on the look out for drivers with cranial-rectal disorder, and I don't drink so drinking and driving is a never situation for me. I'm careful, only cut lose with I know it's safe. Only on paved roads, never on rock and oil ones.



Sorry Miss .. DUMB MOVE .. One Mistake is all it takes , your head into something will split open like dropping a melon


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*riding without a helmet for me is uncomfortable, the wind in my eyes, there is always stuff plinking off your face...bugs...rocks...*

*are you an organ donor miss?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Tips ,,This is what Im looking for.. well sorta,,, a decent beater 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Motorcycles___Suzuki-GS-550-L_W0QQitemZ280311656685QQddnZMotorcyclesQQddiZ2283QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_motorcycles?hash=item280311656685&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A317|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have ridden a valkrie and they are bad ass. when they first came out they were fsater than a corvette 0-60. I would not want one as my travel bike though, I don't like to ride with my feet out in front of me.*


*When I sat on one I thought my hip was going to dislocate..way too wide.. my Virago was the most comfortable....*



CrackerJax said:


> Well, i agree to the first part  but we just had our chance to dump Congress and it didn't happen. So we deserve the economic beating we are about to receive (over and over and over again). As for wall street...yep if you allow the Govt. to meddle in the free market game and guarantee and encourage bad loans to be written and then packaged up with good loans, you get abuse. The human condition was at play i both the Govt. and wall street, but it was washington which set the game board up, not wall street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Meddle no.. but make sure the inmates aren't running the asylum...*



tipsgnob said:


> *I love my full face helmet. I wouldn't ride around the block without one.*





misshestermoffitt said:


> I live in a state with no helmet laws. We ride with doo rags, I have a helmet, it's in my cloest in a pillowcase. It's just in case we ever go anywhere where buckets are required.
> 
> I am always on the look out for drivers with cranial-rectal disorder, and I don't drink so drinking and driving is a never situation for me. I'm careful, only cut lose with I know it's safe. Only on paved roads, never on rock and oil ones.





korvette1977 said:


> A helmet is the 1st thing that goes on.. at all times ,, There has been a thousand deaths here since they passed the ""No Helmet "" Law here


*I was hit head on at 50mph(car) 15(me) by a 1966 Pontiac Strato Chief ... I cracked my helmet and they wouldn't operate for 12 hours because of potential head injuries..If I'd not had one I'd be dead or a drooling mess.... OK more drooling..... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually when you check the statistics, there are less deaths per registered motorcycle owner in non helmet states than in helmet states. 

http://www.abate-of-maryland.org/xhmt_pa.htm

http://www.geocities.com/rt_66.geo/helmet.html

Part of the problem now is they'll give anyone a bike license. They changed the law in IL, now you can take the bike test on a 125 automatic scooter and get a license for any size bike. Too many dumbasses on the road not knowing what they're doing.


I'm not an organ donor, I'm still using my organs. Nobody around here wears helmets, it's not just me. It's the way it's always been.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Actually when you check the statistics, there are less deaths per registered motorcycle owner in non helmet states than in helmet states.
> 
> http://www.abate-of-maryland.org/xhmt_pa.htm
> 
> ...


*LOL.. when I wanted to take test they say I could rent 125 or ride MY bike there and take test.. I said to her.. "I drive my bike 20+ miles to take a test to prove that I can drive a bike...?" yep was the answer.. to me the crotch rockets were the problem but they changed the laws so you need to have owned a bike under 500cc I think before you can get a big bike... the Harley and touring bike deaths are usually caused by car drivers where as the crotch rocket drivers smear themselves on the road or embed themselves into trees on curves.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

Regardless of statistics of death.... believe me you don't want to go through head trauma of any kind. it simply takes one fall...the odds are against you Miss....sorry to say. I don't know about nationally, but Florida's hospitals and doctors are screaming at the legislature to change the law. The emergency rooms are becoming nightmarish since the helmet laws were repealed down here. Again, more than likely an accident which mutilates or takes your life on a bike won't be your fault but..... so what.


Now I will worry about you Miss....


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

A lot less bikers would die if people in cars would quit running them over. 

When I got my license you had to test on at least a 250 for a big bike license. 

I know what they're up to, they're handing out license's to anyone so they can jack up the death statistics so they can take away another right and make a helmet law.


Don't worry about me Jax, if I'm meant to die I will, if I'm meant to live I will. Whatever is in the cards for me is already there, can't shuffle the deck. I've been riding for 10 years now. I don't drink, so there is no drinking an driving. The land here is flatter than a pancake and you can see for 7 miles in any direction. I don't take stupid chances or do dumb things. It's all good.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 9, 2009)

what kind of bike did you get miss??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 97 sportster hugger, I've actually had it for about 2 years now, but I've been riding a lot longer than that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*there are 2 types of riders, the ones that have been down and the ones that are going down...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I already fell over at a standstill in indiana one day, so I'm good. Broke the knobby end off my clutch handle, haven't replaced it either, it's a reminder to be more careful.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

do you guys mind if I put some universe over here?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Here they're jacking the cost of registration from $350.00 to about $3000.00 per year in the coming years... plus most insurance companies won't cover just a bike without you putting your house/fire/car in the policy..... My insurance was from an ex Montreal Canadiens player that started selling after playing... he charged me $75.00 per year.. cheaper than my car $105.00*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not here to change your mind Miss, just be extra careful, since you will be in dire straits if you have an accident.

I can still remember like it was yesterday, driving to work on my 750 and a truck crosses the lane to cut over and simply stopped in my lane as I came up on him. At the last second I swerved just enough but the left mirror clipped his trailer end, I was that close to dying. I swerved and rubbed the far right curb (i was in the left lane before the truck stopped in it). Of course at that instant if there would have been a car in that lane, I wouldn't be here today. As it was, I got to my job shaken and bloody....the mirror exploded and 11 pieces of glass were lodged in my neck. The school nurse (I was working at a school then) used a UV light to find them all.

That was just one close call. 

out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have a 97 sportster hugger, I've actually had it for about 2 years now, but I've been riding a lot longer than that.


wait a min...i knew that!! 

im a stupid stoner

I took the fatboy out today...it was a chili/windy ride, but fun nonetheless...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Shit..I've been booted off twice trying to do this post.. my friend was doing 100 mph on his CB 750 when he got a fluid leak wobble in his forks ..he went down and slid... he looked like hamburger in the hosp. bed.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit..I've been booted off twice trying to do this post.. my friend was doing 100 mph on his CB 750 when he got a fluid leak wobble in his forks ..he went down and slid... he looked like hamburger in the hosp. bed.. *



Dont lie ........................... You dont have any friends .................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Judging by the last couple of days I must agree..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Judging by the last couple of days I must agree..........*



Why is that Twisty,, You feel alone ,?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*I just spit tea everywhere.. Paul Bagala is talking about the Pres. news conf. and he said he spoke well..then he said listening and watching Bush speak was like watching a drunk fat guy trying to cross an icy road.. you just knew he wasn't going to make it... funny shit....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

A spot of tea .. do you have crumpets too..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Why is that Twisty,, You feel alone ,?


*Lets see... two days in a row smoke deal blew up in my face.. the money order I sent Jan 27th just got to Ontario today..11 days to go 400 miles..... By the time I get my HPS I'll already be smoking the weed at this rate.. my tummy hurts..... and thats the other side of life... where I'm really getting flailed........ comp has crashed about 10 times today been one of those weeks.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

awwwwwww ,, you need a break,,....................................

you said you live on the 4th floor right ? 

jump out the window ,, your bound to break something ...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> awwwwwww ,, you need a break,,....................................
> 
> you said you live on the 4th floor right ?
> 
> jump out the window ,, your bound to break something ...


*If anything goes off the balcony tonight its the computer.. followed by dealer.....
And the girls smell sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
good.... but I promised myself no tasting.......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well Im off To bed ,, I hope that the sexy teacher laying there will take pity on my and give me a rubdown .. G night folks ..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2009)

Love u guys too gonna make some santa gumby hash soon OUT
Just ate some sonics tho im lazy but the ckicken dinner with extra gravy meal is good.
That was long. Later.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Man we kill a lot of chickens . . .


----------



## squints68 (Feb 9, 2009)

it"s puff puff pass mother f*cker


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

i got off work early! hell yea


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2058468]i got off work early! hell yea [/QUOTE]

congrats sicc.

i'll smoke a bowl for ya'.

bubba kush.
tasty.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*I got off early also....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

me too


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*your nasty.........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

I know . . . . .


----------



## X.T.C. (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree! there is nothing better. its funny smoking weed in the morning now has a similar effect on me as coffee because i do smoke and have to get up. Its kinda nice the only bad thing is i've had to step up before bed time smoking. At the same time its not all that horrible.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*welcome to earth.........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I'm back it was fun while I was away though


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*what did you do?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

im soooo higgghhhhhhh


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what did you do?*


went on a trip


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

My boss is stoned so today is officially casual day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good morning folks ,,, Im still a hurting pup but its less pain then yesterday , Just popped a perc now Im hitting some GDP and hash .. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning folks ,,, Im still a hurting pup but its less pain then yesterday , Just popped a perc now Im hitting some GDP and hash .. Cheers


*Morning...... I'm having a grim start too... comp has crashed about 6 times today..so about 25 times in the past couple of days... what I don't get is that at the other sites like this morning I was replying to PM and when I crash there I get my PM or posts back in my toolbar.. here its gone.. the box is in the toolbar but the text is gone....???
I went to turn on lights and my topped plants taller bud had bent the stem over, so I had to break out the chopsticks and twist ties..... S.O.B..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

Twisty .. all in all It Could be worse .. Do that de frag thingy again.. Breathe Danielson .. Wax on.... Wax Off ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

Sometimes computers crash just because they are lonely. I keep a toaster next to mine and it never crashes. What more proof do you need?

Morning!! 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Sometimes computers crash just because they are lonely. I keep a toaster next to mine and it never crashes. What more proof do you need?
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> out.



I keep a make-up mirror next to mine .. That way it can gaze into its own eyes 



In


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a good choice as well. Sometimes I do have terse words with my comp, so a make up mirror nearby would come in handy.  for duality of purpose. 01


out. 

P.S. I'm having my lawyers take a look at that sign off bit at the bottom. hmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That's a good choice as well. Sometimes I do have terse words with my comp, so a make up mirror nearby would come in handy.  for duality of purpose. 01
> 
> 
> out.
> ...



Its My little way of saying Jesus Loves you and so do I 



In .


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Jesus would sue you....  he learned his lesson. 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty .. all in all It Could be worse .. Do that de frag thingy again.. Breathe Danielson .. Wax on.... Wax Off ...


*Thats funny vette.. my middle name IS Daniel.......... 
So I was talking to a friend and they got pulled over for speeding after puffing..... cop smelled the weed so he got a fine for speeding and car impounded for a day.... no search at home or off to jail shit ..... too bad he got caught by a prick cop or he wouldn't have lost car for a day..... So I guess my day ain't THAT bad after all......
I do that defrag every night... I need to do complete disc clean and anti virus, I'll do that later..takes about 1.5 hr per scan...
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't rep any of you buggers.... I'm in a rep rut. all these members and I end up only repping about 10 people consistently. 

Calling all strangers with smart and interesting personalities. Naturally any girl with big hooters gets a pass. 


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

Good morning ! wake and bake 

It's already 53 degrees here and headed for a high of 69 today  I could get used to this fast !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Morning miss, CJ... mild here but now we're getting freezing rain for a couple of days... Want to bet my light comes now..I'll walk to post office get light, step outside fall on ice and break light... 
So just call me chuckles......... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

Morning bakers.

Twisty I am having a heck of day too, don't feel bad. I got rejected from the nursing school. I have done everything they want, except for the drug test.....I thought all was good until the dean called me this morning to tell me I have a criminal record.....I didn't even know!!!!!!!!!!!! So, I have to figure out how to do an expungement in Maryland, and, I have to remain clean to pass this drug test. Now, I am wondering if I should stay clean since I already failed the background check. 
It is going to be one of those days...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

Morning again all. Chuckles bitches about the weather. Grim weather in Canadia!


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 10, 2009)

Morning to all!

And to all a good morning!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunny !!! A criminal record? For what? Unpaid parking tickets maybe?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny !!! A criminal record? For what? Unpaid parking tickets maybe?


We have all done something considered illegal. I prefer pot related crimes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny !!! A criminal record? For what? Unpaid parking tickets maybe?


You might remember my Dudelebowski advice? Well, the spray paint situation is on my record. According to the dean it was "nolleprosque"(sp) but,it is still there. I do remember going to court but it went so fast and my lawyer said it was over, so I thought that was done. Nope, it is there for everyone to read.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

So far I've not been caught. I don't consider it illegal. Lawmakers don't pay taxes, cops don't obey the speed limit, some of us like weed, we all have our little things we do that are "illegal" .


Oh yes Sunny, I remember that, and the bitch deserved it. I can't believe something like that will keep you out of nursing school. It's not like you killed her.

Pyro has the medal back w00t


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

I am going to go look it up now.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You might remember my Dudelebowski advice? Well, the spray paint situation is on my record. According to the dean it was "nolleprosque"(sp) but,it is still there. I do remember going to court but it went so fast and my lawyer said it was over, so I thought that was done. Nope, it is there for everyone to read.


Did you plead out..nolo contendre?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning bakers.
> 
> Twisty I am having a heck of day too, don't feel bad. I got rejected from the nursing school. I have done everything they want, except for the drug test.....I thought all was good until the dean called me this morning to tell me I have a criminal record.....I didn't even know!!!!!!!!!!!! So, I have to figure out how to do an expungement in Maryland, and, I have to remain clean to pass this drug test. Now, I am wondering if I should stay clean since I already failed the background check.
> It is going to be one of those days...


*They do background checks for nursing school.... shit thats insane... Is that a college or trade sort of school... Do you think any of those "get your record erased" lawyers will work...? They do none of those drug or background checks here .... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

How does someone get something exspunged? I wonder if my son's possession of a deadly marijuana pipe record can be gotten rid of?

I had to have a background check to be a range aide at a motorcycle school last year. All university students have to be fingerprinted (at least in IL they do). "Homeland security" has really done a number on us.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They do background checks for nursing school.... shit thats insane... Is that a college or trade sort of school... Do you think any of those "get your record erased" lawyers will work...? They do none of those drug or background checks here .... *


Some nursing schools are really hard assed. No contest pleas are very hard to eliminate because it is a plea to let you fight the lawsuits.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Did you plead out..nolo contendre?


I don't know, I really don't. 



Twistyman said:


> *They do background checks for nursing school.... shit thats insane... Is that a college or trade sort of school... Do you think any of those "get your record erased" lawyers will work...? They do none of those drug or background checks here .... *


Yup, they do a background check. This is a vocational school through the public schools so they are a little more strict.



misshestermoffitt said:


> How does someone get something exspunged? I wonder if my son's possession of a deadly marijuana pipe record can be gotten rid of?
> 
> I had to have a background check to be a range aide at a motorcycle school last year. All university students have to be fingerprinted (at least in IL they do). "Homeland security" has really done a number on us.


Look into it Miss, I am reading now and it does appear I can have it expunged or sealed with a little paperwork.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

I wear my record with pride!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive been lurking at all the Cruise forums .. just looking for that info about smoking weed on the boat .. slim pickings .. But I have a plan .. Thank god for vacuum sealing machines


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I wear my record with pride!


 what was the longest stint you did locked up ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

6 month on a federal rap. That was one crime I did not commit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> 6 month on a federal rap. That was one crime I did not commit.


Ive done a few a few ,, The most 90 days ,Then 44 , and a 7 day and 1 overnight


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

The things I was actually jailed for were BS. The real stuff went unpunished. Ironic isn't it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

*It doesn't say what I plead, it just says I did something wrong. WaaaaaWaaaaa!! I cannot believe this didn't pop up until now*.

I had to take it down because at the bottom it had that filthy, slut, cunt's name...Now I would not want everyone to know her name, would I? I hate that bitch and the only thing I would do different now is I would of spray painted her instead of her house/car. BITCH


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

Diem, I will tell you if you ever slip up! Your pm box is full.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok Ty , Sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ok Ty , Sunny!


Your welcome!

I am off to go do an expungment. It says to allow 6 to 9 months. This will be cutting it close for school. I think I am going to miss the July start date. Oh well, get it done now and I can start in December. There are always hurdles when you want something bad enough. This hurdle could of been larger so I am good.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How does someone get something exspunged? I wonder if my son's possession of a deadly marijuana pipe record can be gotten rid of?
> 
> I had to have a background check to be a range aide at a motorcycle school last year. All university students have to be fingerprinted (at least in IL they do). "Homeland security" has really done a number on us.


*Talk about a police state... here you can contact pardons canada and lots of ways to clean records.. some are automatically expunged after 5 years...*



korvette1977 said:


> Ive been lurking at all the Cruise forums .. just looking for that info about smoking weed on the boat .. slim pickings .. But I have a plan .. Thank god for vacuum sealing machines


*Peole I know who cruised said they smoked at back of boat no problems..depends on cruise..seniors, kids, hedon..etc they even bought on board but I'd advise against that.... Those vac things work great.. one I got package was so good it was like trying to talk a lobster out of its shell just to get at the weed...*



Sunnysideup said:


> *It doesn't say what I plead, it just says I did something wrong. WaaaaaWaaaaa!! I cannot believe this didn't pop up until now*.
> 
> I had to take it down because at the bottom it had that filthy, slut, cunt's name...Now I would not want everyone to know her name, would I? I hate that bitch and the only thing I would do different now is I would of spray painted her instead of her house/car. BITCH


*Go to cop shop or courthouse and find out what its for, may cost $20..then take it from there... might be something stupid like disturbing the peace, and pleading guilty..then you get a printout and you can submit it I'd think for re evaluation.. they surely can't just blanket all crimes by saying "a record" ...... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

My brother goes on cruises about twice a year. He never takes anything with him. He said he always hooks up in the ports. He said there is always stoners there waiting. He said the reason he doesn't carry on is because of the dogs in the line as you board. Every cruise he has been on he said there was always dogs there where you board.

Twisty I pulled my record off the courthouse site in Md. It isn't bad, and I can expunge it. It is just another hold up for me, but, I am good. It always works out, somehow.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Theres a show on discovery all about different lights... may learn something ... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

My discovery is showing Cash Cab. I am looking through the guide now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> My brother goes on cruises about twice a year. He never takes anything with him. He said he always hooks up in the ports. He said there is always stoners there waiting. He said the reason he doesn't carry on is because of the dogs in the line as you board. Every cruise he has been on he said there was always dogs there where you board.
> 
> Twisty I pulled my record off the courthouse site in Md. It isn't bad, and I can expunge it. It is just another hold up for me, but, I am good. It always works out, somehow.



Well There are ways around the dogs ,, Where we are going (Eastern Canada ) Im sure there will not be weed dealers waiting in port.. Im Going to roll joints and put cigarette filters on the end, about 6-7 of them .. Then Im going to double vacuum seal each one . and then insert into a toothpaste tube ..and carry it on with my carry on bag


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Its a show called what that about... those little lights the cops put on guns are 300 time that of reg. bulb..and the helicopter light is 3000X the sun.. a window pane breaks at 1,800 mph...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*heres a bulb..its at solar simulations center... 200,000 W bulb is 1" X 8"...
cost...$500,000 ....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*I got talked into a 12 day cruise several years ago and I was miserable. there is no place on a cruise ship to be by yourself, people on top of people. I tried smoking in my room, within 10 minutes security was banging on my door. I tried the back of the ship and no luck. I ended up waiting till we went a shore and I smoked in restrooms. *

*being on a cruise ship is like being in prison except you have the opportunity to drown.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I got talked into a 12 day cruise several years ago and I was miserable. there is no place on a cruise ship to be by yourself, people on top of people. I tried smoking in my room, within 10 minutes security was banging on my door. I tried the back of the ship and no luck. I ended up waiting till we went a shore and I smoked in restrooms. *
> 
> *being on a cruise ship is like being in prison except you have the opportunity to drown.....*


Well we will have a balcony , I was thinking just sitting on the ground on the balcony in the dark as the ship is moving .. Or the very back of the ship.. we will be on it 5 days .. I would never smoke in our cabin.. Just a few hits stink up a room but good ,, Imagine on a boat ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well we will have a balcony , I was thinking just sitting on the ground on the balcony in the dark as the ship is moving .. Or the very back of the ship.. we will be on it 5 days .. I would never smoke in our cabin.. Just a few hits stink up a room but good ,, Imagine on a boat ..


*Balconies are better, but still people overhead.. I'd say bring hash as you can do butt tokes and its smell is less known or as obvious as weed...... Shit... go to Jamaica...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been lurking at all the Cruise forums .. just looking for that info about smoking weed on the boat .. slim pickings .. But I have a plan .. Thank god for vacuum sealing machines


If you indeed bring it on board, get a balcony room near the aft of the vessel. Those ships are always on the move at night and the wind will carry it away. Unless Joe friday is in the next balcony to your rear, you won't have any issues, and you will also be behind a locked door (yours). On the other hand how about simply bringing some brownies with you?  Throw a few out there in the buffet line while you are at it... 



Sunnysideup said:


> My brother goes on cruises about twice a year. He never takes anything with him. He said he always hooks up in the ports. He said there is always stoners there waiting. He said the reason he doesn't carry on is because of the dogs in the line as you board. Every cruise he has been on he said there was always dogs there where you board.
> 
> Twisty I pulled my record off the courthouse site in Md. It isn't bad, and I can expunge it. It is just another hold up for me, but, I am good. It always works out, somehow.


Hey, I am real sorry to hear that BS Sunny. Nolo contendre is exactly what is sounds like... no contest. You did not admit the guilt BUT you formally announced you would not fight the charge... in a way you threw yourself down at the mercy of the court.

Good luck...you'll come out on top...


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If you indeed bring it on board, get a balcony room near the aft of the vessel. Those ships are always on the move at night and the wind will carry it away. Unless Joe friday is in the next balcony to your rear, you won't have any issues, and you will also be behind a locked door (yours). On the other hand how about simply bringing some brownies with you?  Throw a few out there in the buffet line while you are at it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive Figured that if I smoked out on the balcony It'll be windy and planned on that for the smell to get carried away .. I think all will be ok..



In .


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*I would like the alaskan cruise I think. the one I went on you had to get dressed up(coat and tie) for dinner and set with boring ass people. I just didn't have a good time.*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Morning all?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

Twisty I pulled my record off the courthouse site in Md. It isn't bad, and I can expunge it. It is just another hold up for me, but, I am good. It always works out, somehow.

*Opp's just saw that... Thats good... you're like me.. trip over every line on the floor yet always get there........
I don't worry about vette getting high onboard... where there's a will..theres a way...

Hey SICC...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

This makes me want to take a cruise less and less, hubby wants to sometime but I'm just not that into the idea. I don't like crowds of people, I don't like strange food, I for sure don't like the idea of not being able to smoke out. 

We'd also have to drive to where the cruise left from, he doesn't fly.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Hows it goin Twisty?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hold on..... 6..7..8.. hearts still beating so I guess good thanks.. you..?? I didn't see any spidermites at all today, not a one..so I guess I won that round... except for the bent top... *&$%*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

haha im glad i dont have any bugs , i just finished re adjusting my lights, some times its a bitch


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

It's warm and nice out here. I want to go do some yard work but it's windy as hell outside. I have dead crap I need to get chopped down before the spring growth starts.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's warm and nice out here. I want to go do some yard work but it's windy as hell outside. I have dead crap I need to get chopped down before the spring growth starts.


*Hey....!!! I'm not dead yet.. leave me alone.....

*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Was raining here for a good 3 days, just now gettin warm, i love the rain tho


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hold on..... 6..7..8.. hearts still beating so I guess good thanks.. you..?? I didn't see any spidermites at all today, not a one..so I guess I won that round... except for the bent top... *&$%*


Spider mites are highly organized....they may have just been on a work break. They usually surf their webs during breaks.

[quote="SICC";2060786]Was raining here for a good 3 days, just now gettin warm, i love the rain tho[/quote]

So Glenn Campbell was a damn liar huh? 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

chopped stuff out front and collected some seeds,  time


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Spider mites are highly organized....they may have just been on a work break. They usually surf their webs during breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Seeing as its a broom closet sort of grow I can bring out the big guns.... Chili farts and close door... blew the hair right off the cat last chili day......*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ 

haha thats some funny shit


----------



## ika667 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just woke up about an hour and a half ago and decided to eat a piece of space cake that my friend gave to me last night, rather than smoking and I'm tripping balls right now! I don't even want to leave my house, someone knocked on the door and I was too paranoid to answer!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 10, 2009)

DONE!! I am on my way to being an expunged criminal! I had to go get everything notarized and then I had to mail it in with a check and they will let me know something, well, when they want to let me know something they will. It did say it could take months. Oh well, glad it is done nonetheless.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2009)

Wake and Bake is good,,,,,,,Wake and all Day and Bake,,is frikkin great


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> DONE!! I am on my way to being an expunged criminal! I had to go get everything notarized and then I had to mail it in with a check and they will let me know something, well, when they want to let me know something they will. It did say it could take months. Oh well, glad it is done nonetheless.


*Happy for you Sunny... I know you were into this.... *



HoLE said:


> Wake and Bake is good,,,,,,,Wake and all Day and Bake,,is frikkin great


*Hey Hole... no I didn't say that... hows stuff.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how is everyone? I've been trapped by the wicked spell of Fallout 3.About to head back into the wasteland again.Got my seeds germing in a take out container(those things come with a dome for nachos, they're great)on top of a warming pad.No taproot yet, but I just started them last night.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

great day here all the way around. I am planting my vegetable garden in a few minutes. This year will be corn (2 kinds), radishes, broccoli, slad mixes,oregano,onions,peppers(2 kinds),carrots, snow peas,cilantro, and of course...lemon basil (my fav).

Free food!! (almost)

Just a tip for you gardeners who have lots of rabbits as I do. I use a wire fence to close off my perimter, but on the outside of the fence i plant salad and carrots all around for the rabbits. This keeps them on the outside of the fence and everyone is happy...  ... including my dog Reagan.


out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 10, 2009)

HoLE said:


> Wake and Bake is good,,,,,,,Wake and all Day and Bake,,is frikkin great



Heya Holey, Glad to see you here. I will wake n bake on the weekend. 

What's up with everyone else here tonight?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*mmmmmmmmm.....white widow...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

I see hair ...............


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I see hair ...............


*Tips is molting... that or hes being a kinky beggar with the weed.......
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*I have a bunch of indicas waiting in the veg room...I think I'm ready to chop......*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*That widow is nice looking....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 10, 2009)

o man...i just woke up.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 10, 2009)

i cant wait to try widow for the first time


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

Look how frosty that is.......YUM......


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

off of work early, AGAIN, this is gonna hurt me when i get my next check


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

This would be a perfect time then to spin hay into gold.


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

lol, only if i could! im gettin my taxes here in a couple days, so that should help, hopefully


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

The government thanks you for letting them hold your money all year  Cards in the mail!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm baked, but it's not morning.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

im baked eating some lasagna, yummm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you make it yourself or is it boxed?[quote="SICC";2063914]im baked eating some lasagna, yummm[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

, boxed, but its goood haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

I make this one spinach lasagna that's pretty good, from scratch.I haven't found a frozen variety I liked.[quote="SICC";2063947], boxed, but its goood haha[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea there alot of cheesy brands out there, its good, but i like it made from scratch, maybe you could make me some


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure, man, come on over!But if I make dinner, you have to put out.[quote="SICC";2063985]Yea there alot of cheesy brands out there, its good, but i like it made from scratch, maybe you could make me some [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure, as long as i can eat your Lasagna


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

HA ha, beautiful double entendre.[quote="SICC";2064027]Sure, as long as i can eat your Lasagna [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*you guys are nasty...*

*this is why I don't like cats...they are always fighting...*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYAiZewfDw8*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

You like it when I'm nasty.Now come over here, I need a place to sit.


tipsgnob said:


> *you guys are nasty...*
> 
> *this is why I don't like cats...they are always fighting...*
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYAiZewfDw8*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You like it when I'm nasty.Now come over here, I need a place to sit.


*hold on...let me wipe my face off...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's your gag.Now put your hands behind your back while I get the duct tape....


tipsgnob said:


> *hold on...let me wipe my face off...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

im outa here!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*we don't mind if you watch sicc...got 20 bucks...?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

how far does that 20 bucc's get me?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2064274]how far does that 20 bucc's get me? [/quote]*hey bubba this aint yoga lessons...all you get to do is watch...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

I was first in line tho


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*you can be the master of your own domain.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Lmao.You guys are nuts.















SICC";2064249]im outa here![URL="http://www.smileys4msn.com/show-smiley-code.php?show=4464 said:


> [/url]





tipsgnob said:


> *we don't mind if you watch sicc...got 20 bucks...?*





tipsgnob said:


> *hey bubba this aint yoga lessons...all you get to do is watch...*





SICC";2064301]I was first in line tho :([/quote]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *you can be the master of your own domain.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lmao.You guys are nuts.


*my nuts are...what?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

yea haha, my nuts are quite heavy, mind holdin them for me?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*my hands are cold....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Made of clay?


tipsgnob said:


> *my nuts are...what?*


If you keep letting them drag the ground like that, you're gonna get a callus....


SICC";2064376]yea haha said:


> *my hands are cold....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Made of clay?
> 
> If you keep letting them drag the ground like that, you're gonna get a callus....
> 
> Cold hands, warm heart.They say.Want me to blow on your fingers?


*will my fingers be holding my peter?!!?!?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't you tell?


tipsgnob said:


> *will my fingers be holding my peter?!!?!?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can't you tell?


*well blow on my fingers then....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Well my server has been down all night and the host company is being elusive with the answers. They forgot I own the company and got short with me. I have an rss feed to my own websites and know when they went down. I will call them later and chew them out good.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

SICC";2063708]off of work early said:


> You like it when I'm nasty.Now come over here, I need a place to sit.


*As long as I have a face... you have a seat....... *



tipsgnob said:


> *we don't mind if you watch sicc...got 20 bucks...?*


*"You pay now.....!!!" *



SICC";2064274]how far does that 20 bucc's get me? :razz:[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Well this hooker charges $5.00 an inch..she took a look and said "For you $20.00..... YOU pay now Hulk".......:fire:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="SICC";2064376]yea haha said:


> *my hands are cold....*


*SICC is looking for a ball hammock........*



diemdepyro said:


> Well my server has been down all night and the host company is being elusive with the answers. They forgot I own the company and got short with me. I have an rss feed to my own websites and know when they went down. I will call them later and chew them out good.


*In the last year I lost service once..they were changing box outside... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Hookers that charge by the inch. Do they have a group rate?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

*Why...??? need some help getting to that $30.00 level.....??????













Burn..... 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats right about the time that the car screws up......*
> 
> 
> *As long as I have a face... you have a seat....... *
> ...


My server is in Chicago,,,I have some control, The host has a wicked system wide failure, They are not talking though. They will when I call.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

Morning Folks ............ Its another wonderful day here in the Pocono's Its 36 outside and Its seems as though Spring Is not too far off...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Morning Korvette Planning the Cruise still?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning Korvette Planning the Cruise still?



Oh yea ,,We are going on it ... Im excited


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I have only cruised for uncle sam. Imagine being on a ship and not planning to get out on the beach and getting shot at Sweet life...Huh.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

I got shot without Uncle Sam


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

It is more fun when you get to jump out of a boat then get shot at.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It is more fun when you get to jump out of a boat then get shot at.



I'll have to try that ....NOT.. Being shot once was all I needed


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ............ Its another wonderful day here in the Pocono's Its 36 outside and Its seems as though Spring Is not too far off...


*Its going to be 7c = 44f today... I could cry how good the babies look today.. all with the T5 reds too..I was expecting airy popcorn buds, but these are twice as dense as the outside I grow... HPS was expressed out yesterday, so tomorrow or friday I should have it.. Shit I wish I could put these outside till the visitors leave..... I'm screwed.. no way I can hide the smell... Woo Hoo.... !!! *



korvette1977 said:


> I'll have to try that ....NOT.. Being shot once was all I needed


*I plan on leaving this earth with the same amount of holes in me that I came into it with.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

Good morning, wake and 

Spring is in the air, or so say my allergies.  Raining here, headed for 53 degrees by noon with falling temps after that.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I need the temps to fall.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Miss , We have that rain getting here tonight .. Snow saturday


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

We might get a little snow that sticks on Saturday too. At least that's what the weather people are saying today. They've got a few more days to change their minds yet. 

I have things greening up and pushing up through the ground. I'd rather have snow than ice, at least snow insulates against the cold.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I am back..Massive hardware failure on the server. I was worried my software crashed.
I guess I will get baked.I ruined another keyboard with the bong, My wife got me a spill proof model.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha .... Look at this ..Its a 72 year old milkman , who delivered weed with the milk... 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29068145/?GT1=43001


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

We had 44 degrees here yesterday, but harbor no illusions of spring.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

My aunt was caught at the age of 76 giving pot to cancer patients.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

I cracked the window for fresh air, Tiger cat comes in here trying to get into the window, tries to push off of a jar candle, candle flings and shatters with a HUGE sound, tiger flies out of the room as if he's been shot out of a cannon.


Man, they need to leave the milkman alone, he's trying to help people, not just folding his arms and ignoring things like the lawmakers do.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish my dog could fly


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

I really don't think his feet touched anything. That shattering sound really freaked him out.

A minute or so later I heard my husbands voice in the doorway "do I even want to ask?"


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was just thinking about opening a window ..Its 37 here now , but warming up.. I think later I'll kill the heater and air the house out ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

I like to open the window in here since I smoke cigs in this room. Let it air out. Had 3 windows open in the house yesterday, made a little breeze, it was nice. I love being able to have the windows open.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I am pretty comfortable at 62 degrees. This has been one cold and warm winter.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't rake the yard yesterday. I usually let the leaves sit on my flower beds. I almost uncovered them yesterday, then I reminded myself that it is only Feb. and that is not the best idea. Glad I fought off the urge. Just chopped down dead shit instead.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

We still have 4'' - 5'' of snow everywhere but the driveways and the roads ... A lot has melted but I still have a sea of white outside


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I can get bad freezes until april. I always get a freeze after the tomatos go in. Murphy's law for me. Drats


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

Our snow melted off last weekend, now everything is soggy and water logged and the dogs get really muddy feet. 

Never plant anything before Mothers Day, that is the planting rule. Wait for mothers day for the best results.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

we wait till after the "" Onion Snow""


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

what is the onion snow? I've not heard of that one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> what is the onion snow? I've not heard of that one.


Its the last snow of the season, Usually around Easter ,,Its when you plant the Onions ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was just thinking about opening a window ..Its 37 here now , but warming up.. I think later I'll kill the heater and air the house out ..





misshestermoffitt said:


> I like to open the window in here since I smoke cigs in this room. Let it air out. Had 3 windows open in the house yesterday, made a little breeze, it was nice. I love being able to have the windows open.


*Seeing that I have southern exposure I can open them every day for a bit which is nice......*



korvette1977 said:


> Its the last snow of the season, Usually around Easter ,,Its when you plant the Onions ..


*Two years ago I had the babies out during the day at Easter... then last year it was June...... I'm hoping for an early spring.... Boy do I need it... want to break out the bike and go for a nice ride....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

morning all....sorry i havent been very chatty lately, winter depresses me. its getting warm out and i just did my taxes so im starting to feel better.

snows all gone here, its actually raining right now.

i have absolutly no work lined up for a long time...anyone know the recipie for crack? im thinkin about pickin out a corner by the grade school.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy crap you said "taxes". I am hemorrhaging cash


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

who else does thier taxes backwards?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Holy crap you said "taxes". I am hemorrhaging cash





SlikWiLL13 said:


> who else does thier taxes backwards?


*I don't pay taxes as I'm on disability and its not taxable... what I do like is that I get about 75% of the amount the landlord pays in taxes on my apt. Plus we get money here if you live alone... 
Backwards . sexat...
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah, backwards... so many people do thier taxes and dont like what they come up with. i start with a number i like and do the math backwards!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

I make sure I owe money every year no matter what. Then I file extensions out to October and then and ONLY then do i cough up the money...without any penalties. Weeee...


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

*In the US do you guys have the option to have them take extra weekly off your taxes so you can get a refund later....?? kind of a savings plan..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

My hubby just told me a cute story he saw on the news. In Austrailia a firefighter came across a Koala bear. The koala come up to him like it needed help so he gave it a drink out of his water bottle. I guess there were pics of it. 

I'm glad the guy gave the poor little bear a drink rather than just walking on by it. I hope some good karma visits him soon!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *In the US do you guys have the option to have them take extra weekly off your taxes so you can get a refund later....?? kind of a savings plan..*



Exactly what they would like you to do. But where is the interest twisty, not in your pocket but in theirs. No, it is far better to OWE money. Then the interest yield goes to you, not them. If you can't handle the pressure then shoot for ZERO.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Exactly what they would like you to do. But where is the interest twisty, not in your pocket but in theirs. No, it is far better to OWE money. Then the interest yield goes to you, not them. If you can't handle the pressure then shoot for ZERO.
> 
> 
> out.


*when I was doing taxes for folks it always blew my mind when they wanted to have big money coming back. I tried explain about letting the government use your money interest free...but nobody gets it...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, and that is the same in my experience... all I get is blank looks. Is it any wonder that the Govt. is raping us. ow...

Don't even get me going on SS..... 

out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

HA! You made it by 2 minutes in my time zone.... Good Morning!!!


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

lol whew, only 9 am here in Cali


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Laid back in Cali eh? 


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

nothin but palm trees, kush smoke and fine bitches haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Same here in Florida, although I think the girls have a few less teeth down here.... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby just told me a cute story he saw on the news. In Austrailia a firefighter came across a Koala bear. The koala come up to him like it needed help so he gave it a drink out of his water bottle. I guess there were pics of it.
> 
> I'm glad the guy gave the poor little bear a drink rather than just walking on by it. I hope some good karma visits him soon!


*Very cute pic on TV this morning...just sitting there on its hind legs and the guys giving it a drink... *



CrackerJax said:


> Exactly what they would like you to do. But where is the interest twisty, not in your pocket but in theirs. No, it is far better to OWE money. Then the interest yield goes to you, not them. If you can't handle the pressure then shoot for ZERO.
> out.


*I did it one year when my coke issues were bad..$10. per week..what, the Gov. made a whole what $12-20 interest off me...woo hoo... I got over $700 back its serves those well that can't save, or don't make enough to save... what about if you owe a lot and can't pay all at once... "you" get charged interest... *

*Well my church going visitors just left... Damn IT.. they were leaving, stopped right about 3' from the closet and started yaking....then they started looking at each other.....  What pot smell....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

I went To College in Melbourne ,Florida


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I went To College in Melbourne ,Florida


*I got arrested in melbourne fl for instigating a drag race and wreckless driving........ah, the good old days...*


----------



## smokinthegreenstuff (Feb 11, 2009)

Just waiiting for this unidentified strain to ripen...
2nd grow for me many thanks to all of you who have waked baked and uploaded!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Lookin great man, still got a couple weeks to go


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I got arrested in melbourne fl for instigating a drag race and wreckless driving........ah, the good old days...*



Did you end up in Sharpes ( the county jail )


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

smokinthegreenstuff said:


> Just waiiting for this unidentified strain to ripen...
> 2nd grow for me many thanks to all of you who have waked baked and uploaded!


*Welcome...... nice plant..... +rep....... *


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

Since we're showing our wallet photos:

I've got three of these coming down soon:


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess the folks around here are real assholes about weed This 1st link isa letter to the Editor 

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090211/NEWS04/902110302/-1/NEWS0401


And the second link is the readers forum , damn there are a bunch of uptight people up in these hills .. 

http://forums.poconorecord.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?tsn=1&nav=messages&webtag=pr-opinion&tid=3173


And this last link has a Vote thingy on it ,,everyone vote to legalize it .. It'll look like these mountains are filled with Potheads and maybe Pa will do something about it 
click it and scroll 1/2 way down middle of the page and vote ..

http://www.poconorecord.com/


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL. Are you a Pocono drug lord?



korvette1977 said:


> I guess the folks around here are real assholes about weed This 1st link isa letter to the Editor
> 
> http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090211/NEWS04/902110302/-1/NEWS0401
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. Are you a Pocono drug lord?



Hell No These hills aint never seen the shit I smoke .. I bring Cali strains to my lungs ,, These people up here smoke dirt weed from NYC .. Im too selfish.. I dont share my weed Im a greedy fucker


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Since we're showing our wallet photos:
> 
> I've got three of these coming down soon:


*Nice chunky top...
+rep.
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And this last link has a Vote thingy on it ,,everyone vote to legalize it .. It'll look like these mountains are filled with Potheads and maybe Pa will do something about it
> click it and scroll 1/2 way down middle of the page and vote ..
> 
> http://www.poconorecord.com/


i voted man... it said 81.9% yes. that's pretty good. lets hope something good happens!

and i just got my sports illustrated SWIMSUIT ISSUE


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I went To College in Melbourne ,Florida


Back in the 80's I was given a beach condo for 2 years while I worked on a large project. It was in Merritt island, and lord those were two very sweet years. Like the 60's never ended. 


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess the folks around here are real assholes about weed This 1st link isa letter to the Editor
> 
> http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090211/NEWS04/902110302/-1/NEWS0401
> 
> ...


*I** voted and it was 80.6%*
*......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Did you end up in Sharpes ( the county jail )


*they never actually sent us to jail, the jail was full and they locked us in interview rooms at the police station... for 18 hours.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Me too...80.9%


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

off to work, see yall laterz


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope it is work you enjoy. have a good time.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Back in the 80's I was given a beach condo for 2 years while I worked on a large project. It was in Merritt island, and lord those were two very sweet years. Like the 60's never ended.
> 
> 
> out.


Ive been to Merritt Island .. Rich area .. Nice houses















In


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they never actually sent us to jail, the jail was full and they locked us in interview rooms at the police station... for 18 hours.*



I was there for 2 meals ,, after a bar room Brawl at the Panther Pit . ( a local Bar there )


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

beautiful day today


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

7 days ago it was 10F degrees .... today its up to 62

time to smoke a bowl outside


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> 7 days ago it was 10F degrees .... today its up to 62
> 
> time to smoke a bowl outside


Also 60 here too.. I opened the windows


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Also 60 here too.. I opened the windows


 
thats a good idea, havent done that in awhile either


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

I think its about 80 here today. I've already planted my veg garden. Corn..mmmmm.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

I took two pictures of the river at the end of our land . With everything melting and rain on the way its going to roar ,On the back deck you can hear it already.. I'll take two more pictures tomorrow ..

Use the bridge as a marker for the water level 






too the left of the 1st pictures






Ya gotta love the ZOOM function


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

I miss the snow I didn't have to shovel.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool welcome to town sign....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Howdy.How's tricks?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

What? Who? Me? Oh, it's you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Waiting for my seeds to pop.It's "officially" the second day.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

I making wontons with butternut squash filling. Going to serve them with browned butter and fresh sage leaves.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Aren't you quite the chef?I make crab rangoons a lot.I'm not big on squash.


shnkrmn said:


> I making wontons with butternut squash filling. Going to serve them with browned butter and fresh sage leaves.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 11, 2009)

yes huh... wake and Vape...Ohh yea;0


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aren't you quite the chef?I make crab rangoons a lot.I'm not big on squash.



Ohh, but you beat some ricotta cheese in with the squash flesh. And some sage. Makes it light and fluffy inside the wonton skins. Not all stringy or grainy like you think.

It was good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Nah, I'm thinking flavor, not texture.Yams, squash, sweet potatoes...they make me gag, lol.


shnkrmn said:


> Ohh, but you beat some ricotta cheese in with the squash flesh. And some sage. Makes it light and fluffy inside the wonton skins. Not all stringy or grainy like you think.
> 
> It was good.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, I'm thinking flavor, not texture.Yams, squash, sweet potatoes...they make me gag, lol.


*how about sweet potato pie?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Nope, don't like that either.


tipsgnob said:


> *how about sweet potato pie?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nope, don't like that either.


*do you like wool socks?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 11, 2009)

I love sweet potatoes..... yummy! Baked in the oven. Just add butter, brown sugar,cinnamon, a few miny marshmallows. Love them!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I love sweet potatoes..... yummy! Baked in the oven. Just add butter, brown sugar,cinnamon, a few miny marshmallows. Love them!!!!


Haha. a little salt and pepper is good enough for me. quite a sweet tooth you got there!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Haha. a little salt and pepper is good enough for me. quite a sweet tooth you got there!


You better believe it. LOL... that is appetizer, dinner and dessert..


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You better believe it. LOL... that is appetizer, dinner and dessert..


Just don't wash it down with sweet tea.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Just don't wash it down with sweet tea.


What.. no red bull??!??!?!? j/k


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, in the winter!!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *do you like wool socks?*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Wake & .... wait for it..... BAKE........!!!!!


*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 12, 2009)

i love lucky charms...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning folks ... I got a KILLER COLD .. I feel like shit ............... Bla 



Whats Up Smokey


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ... I got a KILLER COLD .. I feel like shit ............... Bla
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Up Smokey


that's shitty vette, smoke some weed and you wont be sick, you'll just be stoned...

I just got done jammin with the cover band..learned some new tunes tonight. it was fun


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> that's shitty vette, smoke some weed and you wont be sick, you'll just be stoned...
> 
> I just got done jammin with the cover band..learned some new tunes tonight. it was fun




Thats Cool... I'll be getting stoned shortly .. I gotta be able to breathe 1st


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ... I got a KILLER COLD .. I feel like shit ............... Bla
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Up Smokey


*Grim shit......... You've taken a beating this week... ass, neck, now the plague...... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 12, 2009)

alrighty its off to bed for me....peace out gentleman.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> alrighty its off to bed for me....peace out gentleman.



Sweet Dreams Bro ............


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Grim shit......... You've taken a beating this week... ass, neck, now the plague...... *


This has been a bad week all around.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yea well it could be worse .. I could be Twisty ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

My week has improved, google found my site, aol found it. It was down when a couple of the bots came. I was sweating bullets


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This has been a bad week all around.


*"Jed git the gun... time to shoot that old horse...." *



korvette1977 said:


> Yea well it could be worse .. I could be Twisty ...



*Burn..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time for meeeeeeeeeeeeee. Gotta Luv it, 5 days off work, woot woot!.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *"Jed git the gun... time to shoot that old horse...." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL I thought that would get a charge outta you ... Here light this bowl up


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning!! Well spring is here I guess. Dang it actually was hot yesterday. Time to put away the long pants and shoes!!

5 days off.....that is sweet. I hope you enjoy the nech out of it....



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time for meeeeeeeeeeeeee. Gotta Luv it, 5 days off work, woot woot!.


*In my town they call that laid off......... *



korvette1977 said:


> LOL I thought that would get a charge outta you ... Here light this bowl up


*....................*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Morning!! Well spring is here I guess. Dang it actually was hot yesterday. Time to put away the long pants and shoes!!
> 
> 5 days off.....that is sweet. I hope you enjoy the nech out of it....
> 
> ...





Twistyman said:


> *In my town they call that laid off......... *
> 
> 
> 
> *....................*


Not that I am really happy about all of it though, have to go to a funeral. Hubby's step-grandma passed away. But the rest of it will be holiday and Monday here is a provincial holiday Family Day.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

Spring will be bad this year, tornado season should be quite destructive.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't you think by now, that people in tornado alley would build "Hobbit" homes? I surely would...


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

That is where i would live.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Good morning , wake and bake........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Morning Miss.. Chiceh ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

What's the good word Vette?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning Miss, Chiech, all...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's the good word Vette?



Lets see ...... Ummmmmmmmmm


The good word is, Fiddlefaddle 

Can you use it in a sentence ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

Fiddlefaddle is cheap Poppycock.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I must go and fiddlefaddle around and feed my critters. The smell of dog food in the morning makes my want to fiddlefaddle in the toilet........ 

 How did I do? 


Pyro


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Not that I am really happy about all of it though, have to go to a funeral. Hubby's step-grandma passed away. But the rest of it will be holiday and Monday here is a provincial holiday Family Day.





korvette1977 said:


> Lets see ...... Ummmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> The good word is, Fiddlefaddle
> ...


*"Be gone weed.... speak ye not of such fiddlefaddle again, lest ye be flogged and banished...!!" 

Where ARE my manners...?? Morning Chiceh, (sorry for loss), miss......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

If you fiddlefaddle around you'll miss the bus ....


Smoke That Joint


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Twisty, and Chiceh is here too? 

It's, it's a ballroom blitz.......


Octuplet mom has opened website, wants your donations to support her litter. Good luck with that crazy kid lady, go move into a shoe now.......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, and Chiceh is here too?
> 
> It's, it's a ballroom blitz.......
> 
> ...


i find this matter hilarious, just trying to figure out what exactly she's been covering up in the media.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Who uses coupons when they shop for groceries ?
These people on GMA are saving Hundreds with them


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

I only use coupons if I already use the product. It is what you spend not what you "save"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't ever find any coupons for stuff that I actually buy. I do use the $3 off coupons in my dog food, and the buck off my cat litter. 

I tried those coupon sites they ask a bunch of shit and they want you to "complete 2 of these offers" which all want you to buy something. I don't want to buy a magazine scrip to get a fucking 30 cent coupon....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im bad I dont even look at prices .. The way I feel is if you look at the price you cant afford it .. But then Im always shocked when I check out and I have a $200 bill..


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

I competitive shop. I do not buy food from China. The US food supply may be just as dangerous though.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I look at prices of things to compare the change from last week. Also more pricey stuff that I don't buy that often I look at the price. 

You have to watch it, I've caught things being rung up for 10 bucks more that the shelf tag said it was. I don't mind paying what it costs, but if the shelf tag says 20 bucks, I don't want to see it ring up at 30 .


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Who uses coupons when they shop for groceries ?
> These people on GMA are saving Hundreds with them


*I always do...save at least $5.00 + per week.. I filled in one of those consumer surveys and 3 months later I got coupons for 3 different types of air fresheners.. not just the refills but the whole night light thing..those are $10. each.. then I got 5 different coffee coup. all coffee large size free... cereals.. shampoo's...etc and every year since I get about $50 - 100 worth in the mail.. 

MMMmmmmm... fried egg sammy........ 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

I always catch them over charging me. You would hate to be behind me....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I stop that shit too "wait a minute, the tag said that was $5 and it rang up for $6.50. Fuck a buck is a buck. you know? 

I filled out a consumer survey the other day with the hopes of getting some coupons.


----------



## ProPlayer420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


 PUFF PUFF PASS ``


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I have to go buy a chair...TTFN


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I always catch them over charging me. You would hate to be behind me....





misshestermoffitt said:


> I stop that shit too "wait a minute, the tag said that was $5 and it rang up for $6.50. Fuck a buck is a buck. you know?
> 
> I filled out a consumer survey the other day with the hopes of getting some coupons.


*Theres a consumer law here where if the scan is the wrong price you get the item for free..if over $10. you get $10..... It happens a lot..especially on things whose prices change a lot... and I jump on the bastards.... 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I took two pictures of the river at the end of our land . With everything melting and rain on the way its going to roar ,On the back deck you can hear it already.. I'll take two more pictures tomorrow ..
> 
> Use the bridge as a marker for the water level
> 
> ...



That was yesterday Here are a few from this morning ..Its starting to flow real fast


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Nothing, for me, lol.

I am a coupon freak. I save a lot of money, every week. I am also a bargain shopper, I will frequent goodwill for my clothes and toys for the birds. I will do whatever it takes to save a buck, it adds up.

Very yucky here today, it is humid and my hair is turning curly, ewwww.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Are you on a flood plain, or high enough...??*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't looked at my creek in a couple of days. It's normally ankle deep but in the spring that fucker gets deep and rushing fast. The other day it was looking about knee deep.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunny, I'll bake it for ya !!!  for Sunny. 

Daughter and I are going for new haircuts today. I'm getting mine chopped back to shoulder length. I'm excited and nervous at the same time...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Are you on a flood plain, or high enough...??*


 We are up high... about 100 yards from the river ..Our back deck faces the river It'll have to rain for 40 days and 40 nights before it reached our house ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. Wake n Nothing, for me, lol.
> 
> I am a coupon freak. I save a lot of money, every week. I am also a bargain shopper, I will frequent goodwill for my clothes and toys for the birds. I will do whatever it takes to save a buck, it adds up.
> 
> Very yucky here today, it is humid and my hair is turning curly, ewwww.


*Morning Sunny.... I'll so this one for you.....

When you live alone and save a 1.50 thats milk for a weeks coffee's....etc. 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, I'll bake it for ya !!!  for Sunny.
> 
> Daughter and I are going for new haircuts today. I'm getting mine chopped back to shoulder length. I'm excited and nervous at the same time...........


Miss, I did a bob cut yesterday....I look like a preppy housewife, lol.

Hit that bong good for me, I am feeling weak over here!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, I'll bake it for ya !!!  for Sunny.
> 
> Daughter and I are going for new haircuts today. I'm getting mine chopped back to shoulder length. I'm excited and nervous at the same time...........


 China did that ,, and donated I think 14'' of her hair to locks of love .


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 12, 2009)

this morning SUCKS.

im driving my girl to work, and it sounds like a window is cracked... so i push the buttons for all the windows to go up. the only problem is MY window decides to go DOWN and STAY DOWN.

it windy as fuck outside. i think its goin to rain.

im so fuckin pissed. i went to cover it with a bag.... and have nothin to hold the bag up. no tape. not a damn thing.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Last year when I got mine cut I got it layer and I dried it all 80's Farrah faucet like, the feather thing. Daughter wanted to know how I did it. It made me laugh that she'd never seen hair like that.

Vette, you should look up locks of live on the net. They sell that hair. In the timethey've been in operation they've only given away like 11,000 wigs to kids with diseases where their hair doesn't grow right. Those kids have to write an essay on why they want the wig to get it. They don't do wigs for cancer patients like people think they do. 

http://www.squidoo.com/locksoflove

Okay, enough technical stuff there. In 2002, LoL received enough hair to make approximately 10,000 hairpieces. What a huge difference this would make to those under 18 with hair loss. Yet give.org cites they only made 113 wigs from human hair in that same year along with 61 other pieces for a total of 174 hairpieces. Where did the other 9,826 potential hairpieces go? Also, according to give.org, LoL does not open their financial records to the public like any reputable charity should. They have since remedied this as of 2007.

According to its tax returns, Locks of Love made $1.9 million from hair sales from 2001 to 2006


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I stop that shit too "wait a minute, the tag said that was $5 and it rang up for $6.50. Fuck a buck is a buck. you know?
> 
> I filled out a consumer survey the other day with the hopes of getting some coupons.



I fill those out too, hubby hates the junk mail that comes after though, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning Chiceh! Sorry for your loss.

I keep getting Similac in the mail since I filled out one of those surveys. I never get anything I can actually use! So I put the Similac on Craigslist for free...bad idea. People came and instead of just taking the formula they took my front porch set! I was pissssed. So now I have cans of formula sitting here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG, they stole your porch furniture? What is wrong with people? Good grief......

Is there a local food pantry you can take it too?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG, they stole your porch furniture? What is wrong with people? Good grief......


Man, it is common!! After that I went back on CW to bitch and I was shocked at the amount of people that replied and said this happens all the time! If caught, they say they had ads confused and thought this one was for the free porch set. It is terrible, you can't even do anything nice now a days anymore without people trying to make it bad. Mean people suck.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

China gave me a short massage last night with some chocolate smelling stuff... 
I keep smelling it ,, ..


I smell like a Hersheys Bar


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I fill those out too, hubby hates the junk mail that comes after though, lol.


*Diane Simon... Mississauga..*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Chiceh! Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I keep getting Similac in the mail since I filled out one of those surveys. I never get anything I can actually use! So I put the Similac on Craigslist for free...bad idea. People came and instead of just taking the formula they took my front porch set! I was pissssed. So now I have cans of formula sitting here.


*For a year I used to live near Proctor & Gamble..every week you'd get little samples in the mail.. odd thing was that we were 4 guys and we'd always get those tampon and pad samples...actually I used the stick on pads for bass drum muffles..worked great..well 1 exception..at a bar one fell off my drum as I was setting up and landed on the floor.... caused quite a stir, I must say....
" Hey Bridgette...what the fuck is that doing there...??"
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Diane Simon... Mississauga..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL this made me think of this....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China gave me a short massage last night with some chocolate smelling stuff...
> I keep smelling it ,, ..
> 
> 
> I smell like a Hersheys Bar


Tell her to use marhmallow lotion tonight and then you will smell like a samore! Nom Nom Nom


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate smores .. ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I hate smores .. ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


I Love em! Marshmallow must be burned to a crisp though and with those keebler grahams not generic. Now I am hungry.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG that pic.......... TFF. 

Smores, yum,, Sunny, have you ever made the pan ones with golden grahams cereal? Those are the shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats Kiddie porn.............................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG that pic.......... TFF.
> 
> Smores, yum,, Sunny, have you ever made the pan ones with golden grahams cereal? Those are the shit.


No but I love goden grahams cereal, I eat that stuff straight from the box!



korvette1977 said:


> Thats Kiddie porn.............................


It is not!! It is just a little boy that found a box of pads. I remember when my son would get into the band aids, he would have them plastered from top to bottom. We used to call him bandaide boy, lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Chiceh! Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I keep getting Similac in the mail since I filled out one of those surveys. I never get anything I can actually use! So I put the Similac on Craigslist for free...bad idea. People came and instead of just taking the formula they took my front porch set! I was pissssed. So now I have cans of formula sitting here.



OMG!! Sorry to hear that Sunny.... I can't be honest and say I didn't give a reflex chuckle at the irony of it all. No good deed goes unpunished..... Who would perpetrate such fiddle-faddle upon you??!!



Maybe drop it off at a shelter or something as opposed to exposing your personal address.


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG I'm dying over here, nice word usage...... 





CrackerJax said:


> Who would perpetrate such fiddle-faddle upon you??!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Dude, pass that shit over here , bakin it up myself, hubby is off to work, daughter has today off and is sleeping.
> 
> Let's get fucked up........



This hits for you!

sorry for the dirty water, i spun this hit with baccy, and took half before the video was shot


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

That's so cool, a lighter on a chain attached to your bong. Great idea !!!

I packed mine and smoked with ya !!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's so cool, a lighter on a chain attached to your bong. Great idea !!!
> 
> I packed mine and smoked with ya !!!



its a home made lighter leash i got the line with an ID pass at the last place i worked at, just added a plastic button strap and now the only way i lose my last lighter is if i lost my bong too 

bout to "rock the casbah" again. probably make another vid too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I put mine up for now, I think I'm as high as I'm getting, and I have to go out and be serious and run errands.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

i unfortunatly have nothing to do again today...i think im gunna do some laundry and dishes...maybe just be in a nice vegitative state all day


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 12, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i unfortunatly have nothing to do again today...i think im gunna do some laundry and dishes...maybe just be in a nice vegitative state all day


yah dude.. thats wat i did yesterday.

btw... nice bong in ur pic


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> yah dude.. thats wat i did yesterday.
> 
> btw... nice bong in ur pic


thank ya kindly, her name was Queen Petunia, Mother of All Fuck-Ups 



she met her demise last year though


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 12, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> thank ya kindly, her name was Queen Petunia, Mother of All Fuck-Ups
> 
> 
> 
> she met her demise last year though


haha thts a badass name, but that sucks she perished


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> haha thts a badass name, but that sucks she perished


its all good - since she broke, everytime a peice breaks me and my girl go out and pick up two, and a mess of "economy" bowls 

we both love glass too much


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol sounds like that can get pretty expensive... but if u can afford it , all power to yah.

im a glass fan too, nothing better than taking a big rip outa a nice bong. pipes are alright, but rather smoke a j


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

heres a pic of her in all her glory


and some of her predecessors


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Who uses coupons when they shop for groceries ?
> These people on GMA are saving Hundreds with them


*I do...I saved $90 on $300 worth of groceries last week.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't ever find any coupons for stuff that I actually buy. I do use the $3 off coupons in my dog food, and the buck off my cat litter.
> 
> I tried those coupon sites they ask a bunch of shit and they want you to "complete 2 of these offers" which all want you to buy something. I don't want to buy a magazine scrip to get a fucking 30 cent coupon....


try this one....

http://print.coupons.com/Couponweb/Offers.aspx?pid=13930&zid=js37&nid=10&cid=14518021~14513108~14513116~14512145~14508080~14510156


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 12, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> heres a pic of her in all her glory
> 
> 
> and some of her predecessors


damn, shes sexy man.. hopefully one day ill own such a piece


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> damn, shes sexy man.. hopefully one day ill own such a piece


she was by far the priciest so far, at a whopping 356$ with the ashcatcher.

I dont think ill pay that much for a 14mm glass on glass again..18.8/19mm or 29.9mm GonG for me from here on out


edit i put more pics on the above post


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link Tips. 

I can NOT own a glass bong, its life would be a month at best. Even acrylic gets broken after about 3 months. The bong store guy likes me, I keep him in business.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 12, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> she was by far the priciest so far, at a whopping *356$* with the ashcatcher.
> 
> I dont think ill pay that much for a 14mm glass on glass again..18.8/19mm or 29.9mm GonG for me from here on out
> 
> ...


jesus christ ... i dont think i could ever spend that much money. u sure do no all about the bongs tho.. ive seen u explain them b4 and its .. damn


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 12, 2009)

morning? its lunch time!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2009)

haha, shit not even 10 am here in Cali


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

LUNCH BAKE


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LUNCH BAKE


Damn, Miss, you and that bong! I'm heading home for lunch/ too! Gonna hug my dog and my plants.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Its raining and windy as hell here ,They say it'll change to snow for a little while expected snowfall..1/2''


----------



## BigBigBuds (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree, wake up to a fat sack and blaze..... Good times =)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Sun is shining, hair cut turned out decent, it's a good day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

I do my own hair... but then again I'm not a girl.

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

*flowbee for me.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just pop on whatever wig i feel like wearing that day ,, 


I feel pretty ,Oh so pretty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

One of three has sprouted, and the other two are getting ready to.


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> One of three has sprouted, and the other two are getting ready to.


Stoney, you started a grow?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't count it as a grow till the seeds are in soil and poking their little leaves at the lights.Then, a grow journal will be started.It is big buddha g bomb, which is feminized g force.It's indica.


GreenLeaf420 said:


> Stoney, you started a grow?


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't count it as a grow till the seeds are in soil and poking their little leaves at the lights.Then, a grow journal will be started.It is big buddha g bomb, which is feminized g force.It's indica.


Cool! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't wanna jinx it, so no journal till the leaves show.I'm gonna scrog it, I think.


GreenLeaf420 said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see them


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't wanna jinx it, so no journal till the leaves show.I'm gonna scrog it, I think.


Good idea and no rush. When you feel it's time to start one is fine  just saying it'll be fun to see them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know.Now that I have a cam that will actually hook up to my usb port....gonna be fun.


GreenLeaf420 said:


> Good idea and no rush. When you feel it's time to start one is fine  just saying it'll be fun to see them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

*whats up stoney poo......?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Not much, tipsy, what are you doing?


tipsgnob said:


> *whats up stoney poo......?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not much, tipsy, what are you doing?


*I got my tractor dirty yesterday, so today I cleaned it up...but alas, it was time to get high....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

So you left the job unfinished?


tipsgnob said:


> *I got my tractor dirty yesterday, so today I cleaned it up...but alas, it was time to get high....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

A clean tractor is an unused tractor.


out.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just stopped in to say that I'm ripped  happy wake and bake


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy happy!


SmokeMedprop215 said:


> Just stopped in to say that I'm ripped  happy wake and bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So you left the job unfinished?


no...I'm finished...I leave no job undone....


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> A clean tractor is an unused tractor.
> 
> 
> out.


*my tractor is sexy....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my tractor is sexy....*


Aren't they all?  I just love tractors. I almost want to buy more land just so I can get a BIG one. Those are the bomb....I used one on a friends ranch years ago...full cab, a/c, radio, 8 HUGE tires..  

KING OF THE ROAD!!!


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Aren't they all?  I just love tractors. I almost want to buy more land just so I can get a BIG one. Those are the bomb....I used one on a friends ranch years ago...full cab, a/c, radio, 8 HUGE tires..
> 
> KING OF THE ROAD!!!
> 
> ...


*sexy........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

Excellent!!! My wife would kill me if I went out and bought one of those.... 

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Excellent!!! My wife would kill me if I went out and bought one of those....
> 
> out.


*I don't have a wife...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a might tempting swap.... hmmm. 

wife: "you traded me for a tractor"?
Cracker: "yeah, but just LOOK at it"!! (big grin)

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have a wife either.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That's a might tempting swap.... hmmm.
> 
> wife: "you traded me for a tractor"?
> Cracker: "yeah, but just LOOK at it"!! (big grin)
> ...


*no trades jax...my (farmer)neighbors make fun of me cause I armorall the tires.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

After dinner bake


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

waitin for the girl to come home bake


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2009)

Still firing it up here. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

oh so baked

how are you Chiceh?

waitin for my lady friend to come back from wherever the fuck she had to run off to..

then blazin again


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> oh so baked
> 
> how are you Chiceh?
> 
> ...


picked up a new chick ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

420weedman said:


> picked up a new chick ?


haha nah, maybe she picked up a new dude 

Whatever lol im still high as fuck. its our dogs birthday this sunday, we're getting new bongs


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no trades jax...my (farmer)neighbors make fun of me cause I armorall the tires.*


 What if I throw in Obama's half brother. I hear he's not doing anything.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning Folks ...........................6:30 am Time to light em up


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*G'Day.... I agree......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whats Up Twisty ............. 


Gryfon and Phoenix E mailed China last night .. They are safe and far from the fires


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Friday The 13th....................................


8 more days and Im a year older


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 13, 2009)

This is my 25th? Anniversary. The wife has dropped a few dozen hints


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is their e mail ..

====================================================================
Hey China and Vette,

Thanks for thinking about us. We're all good, but we don't get the chance to get on the net much. The place we're at right now doesn't have great phone coverage so our mobile internet doesn't work. We use my sister's internet connection sometimes, but we haven't had the chance to check out riu for a while because it's their computer. I was going to drop you guys a line today anyway, and it was nice to see your email here waiting for me. ) Gryph says to say a special hello from him too.

As for the fires... they're all down in Victoria... a long way from us. So don't worry, we're not going to get burnt up. It's very sad though. So far 181 people have been confirmed dead, and there are still people unaccounted for (it's the worst 'natural' disaster in Aus history) and around 1800 houses have been either destroyed or damaged. There are more than 5000 people homeless and living in a tent city near Melbourne at the moment. In fact, a whole town has been burnt to the ground... there is literally nothing left. There have been stories of 50 metre high flames (more than 150 feet) and heat so intense that cars have simply melted. The pictures on the news are heartbreaking. Also a lot of crops and wildlife has gone up in smoke. All because some idiot gets a jolly out of lighting fires. I hope they catch whoever is responsible... if there was to be true justice though, it would be the friends or relatives of those who were killed that would find them. I don't think anyone would mind if these people were wiped off the face of the earth. >(

At the moment it's raining here. We've had a lot of that in Queensland... they say that about 60% of the state is either in flood or recovering from one... that's a damn big area. We won't be flooded here though, because we're up in the mountains... so again, don't worry about us.

We're not quite mobile yet. We're still getting ourselves organised for our adventure. There are a few things that we've got to organise and/or buy to make it a bit more comfortable for us. We're going to buy an inverter for the car, a solar panel, a few parts for the car, some spares, etc... but it won't be long. We'd like to be on the road within a month or so.

So, how has everyone been lately? Anything interesting happening? Please say hello to everyone at riu for us and give them all our best. 

You guys take care of yourselves. 
Love and good wishes from all of us.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This is my 25th? Anniversary. The wife has dropped a few dozen hints



25 yrs .. Congrats .. Whats the Secret ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 13, 2009)

Secret is...we get along. Why try staying to someone you do not like? Simple for us. We have both grown a lot in 25 years. We actually dated for 6 or 7 years first. It helps to know the person.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Twisty .............
> 
> 
> Gryfon and Phoenix E mailed China last night .. They are safe and far from the fires


*Thanks for heads up... 
Not much.. waiting for light that postal tracking showed was going to arrive yesterday.... *



korvette1977 said:


> 25 yrs .. Congrats .. Whats the Secret ?


*Puff after puff, after puff, after puff........  (you)  (her)  (you)......... *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

GGGmooooooornin
how we doin this bright and sunny day


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 13, 2009)

How are you Dude.....?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning folks  wake and bake it up babies, it's Friday the 13....*cue horror movie music*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy Planecrash Batman.... 


They are dropping from the sky


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 13, 2009)

Good morning WB's....yawn. 

Yes it is the day of dread and mayhem. We are on total lockdown here and for fear of being electrocuted I am running my computer on gerbil power today. 


So are you a triskaidekaphobe?


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm tempting fate today, going to be out running errands, later going to "town" for groceries, maybe to the mall too. I ain't skirred..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm tempting fate today, going to be out running errands, later going to "town" for groceries, maybe to the mall too. I ain't skirred..........



I have to go out also... Cant say what Im doing cause China reads these things .. Lets just say .. I gotta get groceries too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

So has anyone else noticed the "read or be banned" sticky at the top of every forum? Was there in incident? Are we allowed to talk about it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So has anyone else noticed the "read or be banned" sticky at the top of every forum? Was there in incident? Are we allowed to talk about it?




I saw it .. I think someone has been reading PM's ................ If there is trading and shit like that going on then It must be im Pm's cause I dont see threads about it ,, But I just might be missing it .I limit the time I spend here now ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

I assumed they read the PM's too. 

So what are you and China's plans for Valentines? Anything fun happening?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I assumed they read the PM's too.
> 
> So what are you and China's plans for Valentines? Anything fun happening?


Well my kids are coming tomorrow at 5pm.. So Valentines Day is actually tonight .. Im hoping to get some action.... 

What about you ? You letting the old man have his way? You guys should get a hotel room and get away from the house .. That or invest in a doorknob with a lock


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

We have doorknobs with locks for our room, it's just our house isn't that big and sound travels. 

We splurged on some KY yours and mine the other day and got to test it out during a precious 45 minutes alone. 

I think I'll make him a sheet cake, he's gotten hooked on that. Hmmm, maybe I'll get a couple of steaks and we can grill tomorrow, it's supposed to be 50. Baked taters. Have a nice dinner. 

I told him I don't required a gift, we've been together too long to stress over that shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

a sock in the mouth may help .. or crank some music . Or even better give the kids $$$$$ to go to the movies


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

It's mostly the bed, it squeaks really bad. It didn't do that when we bought it, but we can kill off a bed in about 5 years. We need to buy a new one again, but I hate bed shopping. My husband is embarrassing. He always grabs the bed at the foot and shakes it around. He want's to make sure it doesn't make any sort of noise. Now how do you discreetly test that in a bed store?

The daughter needs her own life, she's going to be 21 in 2 months, she gets asked out on a daily basis online by guys she knows, she's just a home body. She's so allergic that going anywhere makes her ill. She's never going to move out. She even had a guy that we totally liked but she put him back in the friend zone. He asked her to move in with him again about a month ago, asked right in front of us. We shot some glances but knew she'd say no. Sigh.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Use the floor .. Then the bed wont squeak


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

We just wake up really early for morning sex. Works better anyway. Sex up hubby first thing and he's sporty all day long, does the honey do list and even comes up with chores I didn't.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We just wake up really early for morning sex. Works better anyway. Sex up hubby first thing and he's sporty all day long, does the honey do list and even comes up with chores I didn't.




LOL You gotta Love MORNING WOOD .. I can hang a bucket of water from mine ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

He wears a cpap mask, so I can't wait until he gets aware enough to ditch the darth vadar look.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> He wears a cpap mask, so I can't wait until he gets aware enough to ditch the darth vadar look.


I think I busted something laughing about this. . . .

I gotta say again. Reading this thread is better than Mary Worth, Mark Trail and Rex Morgan M.D. combined. You guys should have a cable-access show. . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

Coming up next on sexual relations with your significant other with adult children in the house............


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

pay per view ............


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

hey i need some advice here

That scumbag jerk loser that's tryin to get my girl has been drivin up an down my road an parkin on it

I do not have any current grows

i reckon im gunna call the cops on him. 

how should i go about doing this?

this morning me and my girl went to go to the store for smokes and beer
he was waiting at a neighbors driveway and pulled out behind us, followed us to the store where i confronted him in the parking lot, the attendant at the gas station (knows me) asked if he should call the cops on his "drug dealing ass"

i told him he should next he sees him.

however i wanna call them about him stalking my house/girl.

once again, my question is how do i go about this?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Photograph or video tape him doing it for a day or so then call the cops ,You'll have the proof in your hands


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Photograph or video tape him doing it for a day or so then call the cops ,You'll have the proof in your hands


thanks, i know its kind of a touchy subject calling the 5.0 on a forum of such caliber. 

that being said im tired of this bullshit.
he needs to learn a lesson.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So has anyone else noticed the "read or be banned" sticky at the top of every forum? Was there in incident? Are we allowed to talk about it?





korvette1977 said:


> I saw it .. I think someone has been reading PM's ................ If there is trading and shit like that going on then It must be im Pm's cause I dont see threads about it ,, But I just might be missing it .I limit the time I spend here now ..


*There's been some assholes lately.. some guy was asking for beans and some were trying to sell shit.. *



korvette1977 said:


> Well my kids are coming tomorrow at 5pm.. So Valentines Day is actually tonight .. Im hoping to get some action....


*Listen to this guy.... It would be less work if he announced when he didn't get "action"...  *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

im really hurtin for some action myself. the only problem is i'll take any kind. preferably vi-o-lence.

ive got this STUPID mentality right now. i wanna ROUGH something up reallllly bad.

...time for a bong hit.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys do crazy shit when some other dude is after their girl.. Im now banned from a local restaurant after confronting a dude who was stalking my girl who is a hostess there... i dont know what I was thinking since Im not a violent person usually... but I was ready tokill this dude... take a bong hit and relax... herb will help.... dont do something stupid like I did.. damn my short fuse..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Guys do crazy shit when some other dude is after their girl.. Im now banned from a local restaurant after confronting a dude who was stalking my girl who is a hostess there... i dont know what I was thinking since Im not a violent person usually... but I was ready tokill this dude... take a bong hit and relax... herb will help.... dont do something stupid like I did.. damn my short fuse..


i agree. im not doing anything stupid. im playing the smart roll. im locating the local authorities and reporting this scumbag for who he is.

in the mean time, im having a good old fashioned anheiseur busch st louis missouri brand beer.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 13, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i agree. im not doing anything stupid. im playing the smart roll. im locating the local authorities and reporting this scumbag for who he is.
> 
> in the mean time, im having a good old fashioned anheiseur busch st louis missouri brand beer.


A couple of weekends ago weren't you hitting the vodka before church?

What the heck is it with the clock at RIU? This is the most broken site I've ever seen.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

The cops won't do shit about stalking. My daughers exboyfriend was stalking her and the cops said there is no law against driving around town. The thing that kept him at bay was fear of her parents. He knew if he laid one finger on her we'd fuck him up so bad his momma wouldn't recognize him.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> A couple of weekends ago weren't you hitting the vodka before church?
> 
> What the heck is it with the clock at RIU? This is the most broken site I've ever seen.


im a day drinker.


until i start work again


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The cops won't do shit about stalking. My daughers exboyfriend was stalking her and the cops said there is no law against driving around town. The thing that kept him at bay was fear of her parents. He knew if he laid one finger on her we'd fuck him up so bad his momma wouldn't recognize him.


not something i take pride in..i share my fathers name

he's a cop..well more than a cop but...not important. the make and model + plate number and name of the "suspect" was given to them, and the response was "We'll send someone out daily, Trooper."


They thought i was my father...

im going to visit him i think. i still have things at his house, he used to be my best friend.
im gunna take them back. maybe teach him something about baseball..well..atleast about a louisville slugger.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just did the Valentines thing ... After 4pm Im sure China will post what I did .. I must admit.. Im a pretty cool boyfriend .. 


But yet she is a spectacular Girlfriend


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just did the Valentines thing ... After 4pm Im sure China will post what I did .. I must admit.. Im a pretty cool boyfriend ..
> 
> 
> But yet she is a spectacular Girlfriend


vette's a real Bogart 

China's a real doll.

I jest, you two seem like the chillest couple on here other than griphon an pheonix was it?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 13, 2009)

where the hell is gryph and phoenix??? i hope they are ok, with all those damn fires down unda


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 13, 2009)

oh ya...good morning all...smoking some of my homegrown...yummmm


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> oh ya...good morning all...smoking some of my homegrown...yummmm


*me too!!*
*




*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

My man is still at work......

I'm smoking some stuff that I bought, but my plant looks fatter every day


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My man is still at work......
> 
> I'm smoking some stuff that I bought, but my plant looks fatter every day


*have you updated your journal with pics?!?!?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I haven't taken pics in a while. I'm on break from repotting house plants, what a chore. I'm about halfway through them. It's a back breaker for sure.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Here is their e mail ..
> 
> ====================================================================
> Hey China and Vette,
> ...




I posted this this am .. They e mailed China and I


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

One baby in the dirt, under lights.The other two haven't cracked yet, but I'm not gonna sweat it until day 12.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so glad you heard from them Vette. I was worried about them. I'm glad they're good.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*F*****g post..I paid for door to door and they put a card in my box saying "we called and got no reply".. lying sacks of shit..I haven't left in two days.... Now I have to go to post office.... Probably a trap.... *


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

why won't the post office take letters out of my mailbox that I'm trying to send?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Twisty ... Dont fall down ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> why won't the post office take letters out of my mailbox that I'm trying to send?


*cause they know your a dirty rotten pot smoker....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

Just trying to renew my RS subscription . . . . maybe the mailman is a mormon


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Gryphonn and phoenix?I miss them.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm so glad you heard from them Vette. I was worried about them. I'm glad they're good.


Awww.Probably just being lazy.


Twistyman said:


> *F*****g post..I paid for door to door and they put a card in my box saying "we called and got no reply".. lying sacks of shit..I haven't left in two days.... Now I have to go to post office.... Probably a trap.... *


Do you have a flag?You have to put it up.


NewGrowth said:


> why won't the post office take letters out of my mailbox that I'm trying to send?


Vette vett bo bette banana fanna fo fette, me mi, mo mette....I couldn't think of anything else to say.


korvette1977 said:


> Poor Twisty ... Dont fall down ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

nah no flag its just a lockbox but the damn thing has been in there for almost two weeks now . . . guess I'll joint twisty @ the post office


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmm...maybe put it on the outside of the box with a clothespin....


NewGrowth said:


> nah no flag its just a lockbox but the damn thing has been in there for almost two weeks now . . . guess I'll joint twisty @ the post office


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*NG said joint...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

is there an outgoing slot by the lock boxes?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want a Pepsi.... Im drinking Coke ,, But It aint the same ...............


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cause they know your a dirty rotten pot smoker....*


*Prove it ya dirty copper....... *



tipsgnob said:


> *NG said joint...*


*If you insist........ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I used to drink coke as a teenager...it really fucked with my stomach after a while.I won't drink it now.It doesn't have that "bite" that pepsi has.I miss glass bottles of pepsi.


korvette1977 said:


> I want a Pepsi.... Im drinking Coke ,, But It aint the same ...............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm neither dirty nor rotten, but I am a pot smoker, got me there.

We used to put a glass bottle of pepsi in the freezer for about 45 min and then open it and it would freeze from the top down.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Does your old man smoke with ya, miss?Sometimes mine does.I like that.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm neither dirty nor rotten, but I am a pot smoker, got me there.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 13, 2009)

Im addicted to coke and moutain dew.... my teeth are rotting away


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

He doesn't smoke nearly as much as I do. He's usually just one hit per session. Sometimes we smoke together, once in a while he'll shock me and say, "I'll take one of those bongs".


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I have perfect teeth.I've been to a dentist once in 9 years and that was last year, for a cavity.I drink pepsi all the time.Just rinse your mouth to neutralize the acid.I brush my teeth twice a day,sometimes once if I'm slacking, I don't floss much and I use listerine off and on.My teeth are A2 in terms of whiteness, which is the second brightest you can get.Genetics probably has a lot to do with it.


Cheech Wizard said:


> Im addicted to coke and moutain dew.... my teeth are rotting away


Yeah, mine doesn't smoke much, either, and really, neither do I, usually once every couple of weeks for depression.I can't smoke all the time because of kids being around.It's nice when he decides to join me, though.But I think shotgunning is a real turn on.I'm weird,lol.


misshestermoffitt said:


> He doesn't smoke nearly as much as I do. He's usually just one hit per session. Sometimes we smoke together, once in a while he'll shock me and say, "I'll take one of those bongs".


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 13, 2009)

wats up everybody?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

I smoked less when my kids were little. They're grown now, and they smoke too, so no need to hide it. I smoke too much, I"m trying to cut back a little, but damn it was such a dry fall and a sketchy winter, I need to make up for it a bit.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hmm...maybe put it on the outside of the box with a clothespin....


Yeah that's a good idea stoney



tipsgnob said:


> *NG said joint...*


Hmm I could use one but now I have to go to work 
Paying bills sucks



misshestermoffitt said:


> is there an outgoing slot by the lock boxes?


I don't think so, its an old building.

See yah guys


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey I got $2 in the mail~! Woohoo I though tit was another bill


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have perfect teeth.I've been to a dentist once in 9 years and that was last year, for a cavity.I drink pepsi all the time.Just rinse your mouth to neutralize the acid.I brush my teeth twice a day,sometimes once if I'm slacking, I don't floss much and I use listerine off and on.My teeth are A2 in terms of whiteness, which is the second brightest you can get.Genetics probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> Yeah, mine doesn't smoke much, either, and really, neither do I, usually once every couple of weeks for depression.I can't smoke all the time because of kids being around.It's nice when he decides to join me, though.But I think shotgunning is a real turn on.I'm weird,lol.


*you have the whitest teeth I have ever come across.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey fuk!!!


fukdapolice said:


> wats up everybody?


Just vape, you'll feel less guilty about smoke, lol.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I smoked less when my kids were little. They're grown now, and they smoke too, so no need to hide it. I smoke too much, I"m trying to cut back a little, but damn it was such a dry fall and a sketchy winter, I need to make up for it a bit.


I know it is.I'm full of good ideas.Well...I'm full of something, anyway....


NewGrowth said:


> Yeah that's a good idea stoney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooohooo!Big mac time!


NewGrowth said:


> Hey I got $2 in the mail~! Woohoo I though tit was another bill


I've never heard THAT before! And I never get any on my teeth, fyi...it all goes neatly down the throat.


tipsgnob said:


> *you have the whitest teeth I have ever come across.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney Guzzles it


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*I usually make a mess and get it everywhere........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I usually make a mess and get it everywhere........*



Tips swallows?!?!?!? Spitters are quitters.... or so Chris Rock says they are.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Nom nom!And you know, I've found it seems to help my depression.If I go for a while without swallowing some, I tend to get cranky.This may be all in my head, but I don't think so.


korvette1977 said:


> Stoney Guzzles it


I Accidentally took a breath RIGHT when he was busting a nut once, I choked, it came out my nose and everything.


tipsgnob said:


> *I usually make a mess and get it everywhere........*


Only for money.


ChinaCat said:


> Tips swallows?!?!?!?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*but I'm not cheap......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I never said cheap, just easy.


tipsgnob said:


> *but I'm not cheap......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Tips swallows?!?!?!? Spitters are quitters.... or so Chris Rock says they are.


*I have swallowed plenty of the female nectar and I got snowballed once...does that count?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have swallowed plenty of the female nectar and I got snowballed once...does that count?*


You're okay by me Tips..... 

Hello everyone.... happy Friday!!!

No work until Tuesday!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Fun times for all!


ChinaCat said:


> You're okay by me Tips.....
> 
> Hello everyone.... happy Friday!!!
> 
> No work until Tuesday!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

I had the nicest surprise when I came home today!!!!!!

Balloons, chocolates and the most beautiful card ever!!! 

My sweetie is the best ever!!! No flowers.... I hate the traditional roses for valentine's day nonsense.

He is going to post pictures for me..... I love my Vette!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*It was all my idea.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pictures .....























20 of them..


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*dude...you are so whipped......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *It was all my idea.....*


I could tell...... that you Tips... you have great taste!!!!



korvette1977 said:


> Pictures .....
> 
> 
> 
> 20 of them..


Thank you for posting them sweetie...... you're the best!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *dude...you are so whipped......*


You bet your sweet ass tractor he is.....

I was told by an elderly lady....... hardwood floors are a lot like relationships. They will last a life time if laid well!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Pictures .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tipsgnob said:


> *dude...you are so whipped......*



And whats wrong with getting laid on command ?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Damn.. that light weighs a ton.....*



ChinaCat said:


> Tips swallows?!?!?!? Spitters are quitters.... or so Chris Rock says they are.


*"Suck out that tussen"*



tipsgnob said:


> *dude...you are so whipped......*


*LOL....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

AWWWww...that's sweet.My old man is buying me a one room air conditioner so I don't have to build one.


ChinaCat said:


> I had the nicest surprise when I came home today!!!!!!
> 
> Balloons, chocolates and the most beautiful card ever!!!
> 
> ...


Trying to take the credit, eh?


tipsgnob said:


> *It was all my idea.....*


Wow.What a sweet guy.


korvette1977 said:


> Pictures .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called pussy control, baby.


tipsgnob said:


> *dude...you are so whipped......*


China...for a man...nothing says Happy Valentines Day like a steak and a proper deep throating.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Valentines day from Otis. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K7nVNhA_4Q


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Bah humbug.....!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You bet your sweet ass tractor he is.....
> 
> I was told by an elderly lady....... hardwood floors are a lot like relationships. They will last a life time if laid well!




But our floors are SLATE ....................

Alot like me .. "" HARD AS A ROCK'''




Oh yea .. Im here all week


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> AWWWww...that's sweet.My old man is buying me a one room air conditioner so I don't have to build one.
> 
> Trying to take the credit, eh?
> 
> ...


And a chocolate massage in lingerie (red)..... as foreplay of course!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Hey.. my clock is right.. someone call Guiness.........


*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a valentine from Stoney.














Twistyman said:


> *Bah humbug.....!! *


There ya go....


ChinaCat said:


> And a chocolate massage in lingerie (red)..... as foreplay of course!


Mine's an hour off.


Twistyman said:


> *Hey.. my clock is right.. someone call Guiness.........
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's a valentine from Stoney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

What's up twisty, comp still giving you shit?


Twistyman said:


>


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's up twisty, comp still giving you shit?


*I ran that scan  and its been ok for two days..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I hope you can get something better, man.The old man just bought some more ram for this one and a 1.5 terabyte hard drive.We just decided to keep upgrading, it's cheaper for us in the long run.


Twistyman said:


> *I ran that scan  and its been ok for two days..... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bah humbug.....!! *


Awwww.... sorry Twisty. Lots of love and good thoughts coming your way.

I love you too Twisty!!!! Happy Valentine's Day Sweetie!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

Evening bake .

Look at all those balloons, looks like a balloon store.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

And they're mylar!So they can be turned inside out if they are silver inside and recycled as reflective material for a grow!


misshestermoffitt said:


> Evening bake .
> 
> Look at all those balloons, looks like a balloon store.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And they're mylar!So they can be turned inside out if they are silver inside and recycled as reflective material for a grow!


NOW I KNOW WHY HE BOUGHT THEM!!!!!

HEY SWEETIE......

j/k Love you guys!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Goodnight!


ChinaCat said:


> NOW I KNOW WHY HE BOUGHT THEM!!!!!
> 
> HEY SWEETIE......
> 
> j/k Love you guys!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoners are the best at recycling. You should see the things I grow in plastic pop bottles. 




Stoney McFried said:


> And they're mylar!So they can be turned inside out if they are silver inside and recycled as reflective material for a grow!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoners do great things everyday, and nobody notices, lol.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Stoners are the best at recycling. You should see the things I grow in plastic pop bottles.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2009)

happy friday the 13th all


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

You too, Sicc..how are ya?[quote="SICC";2079718]happy friday the 13th all [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2009)

Im good, just got outa work, got my taxes today! can i buy you a drink?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 13, 2009)

So far it's been a good day for me. 

Anyone have a Friday the 13th story of un-luck?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

How about we smoke some,and you keep the money for the drink!


SICC";2079738]Im good said:


> So far it's been a good day for me.
> 
> Anyone have a Friday the 13th story of un-luck?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's one of the explanations for the superstition according to wiki...

_he actual origin of the superstition, though, appears also to be a tale in Norse mythology. Friday is named for Frigga, the free-spirited goddess of love and fertility. When Norse and Germanic tribes converted to Christianity, Frigga was banished in shame to a mountaintop and labeled a witch. It was believed that every Friday, the spiteful goddess convened a meeting with eleven other witches, plus the devil - a gathering of thirteen - and plotted ill turns of fate for the coming week. For many centuries in Scandinavia, Friday was known as "Witches' Sabbath."_[


Boo


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool history lesson!


CrackerJax said:


> Here's one of the explanations for the superstition according to wiki...
> 
> _he actual origin of the superstition, though, appears also to be a tale in Norse mythology. Friday is named for Frigga, the free-spirited goddess of love and fertility. When Norse and Germanic tribes converted to Christianity, Frigga was banished in shame to a mountaintop and labeled a witch. It was believed that every Friday, the spiteful goddess convened a meeting with eleven other witches, plus the devil - a gathering of thirteen - and plotted ill turns of fate for the coming week. For many centuries in Scandinavia, Friday was known as "Witches' Sabbath."_[
> 
> ...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 13, 2009)

I notice all the great things stoners do and dont like when i miss it.. Sometimes i take notes and eat popcorn with a smile on my face. Haha stoners.. What is that?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 14, 2009)

*For the ladies....

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I always have great luck on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentines day! For those who like a sexy lad:




And for those who like a sexy lass:





Now all thoughts turn to SHAGGING!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Good Morning folks ..........................................................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 14, 2009)

*Yawn...... Another nice sunny day...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Good morning vette, twisty...it snowed here last night.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Its back to cold here ... a little snow later on Under an inch............ Bowl is lit Cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Time for a healthy breakfast...weed.The breakfast of champions.Ask Michael Phelps!


korvette1977 said:


> Its back to cold here ... a little snow later on Under an inch............ Bowl is lit Cheers


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

off to bid a job then ill roll one up and enjoy the rest of sat morning


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Smoke first...Tell them you have allergies


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

the guy studders and is nervous id lol and lose the job


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im very well baked ...........................

Grand Daddy Purple and a dollop of hash .

I feel like going fishing .. But NOT ICE fishing .. I'd like to be out in the ocean off Cobo St Lucas fishing for Blue Marlin


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

vette ,i made hash for the first time this year cant believe how nice the ice hash method worked for my small grow...........


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 14, 2009)

Good Morning all. Just getting over the flu here. My loving family gave it to me. Feeling a bit better today and will try to smoke.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> vette ,i made hash for the first time this year cant believe how nice the ice hash method worked for my small grow...........



You used the Gumby method ?

I love Hash I get mine from a Co op in Cali


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all. Just getting over the flu here. My loving family gave it to me. Feeling a bit better today and will try to smoke.




Good morning Chiceh ,, Nothing better than hacking up a lung 1st thing in the morning ,,It kinda sets the stage for a great day


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You used the Gumby method ?
> 
> I love Hash I get mine from a Co op in Cali


 froze the fresh trim into a bowel of ice water ,hand held mixer ,low 4-5 min strained the veg and rinsed into the bowel let it settle and pulled the extra water out with turkey baster ...use glass bowel..is this gumby method?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning Chiceh....My new sativa ladies are 60 days from done....Can I wait?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning, Chiceh.I've noticed if I have a lot of congestion, I can't get high no matter how much I smoke.


Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all. Just getting over the flu here. My loving family gave it to me. Feeling a bit better today and will try to smoke.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

Good morning all.... happy valentines day!! Hugs and kisses all around....except for the guys, who get a firm handshake...ahem.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> froze the fresh trim into a bowel of ice water ,hand held mixer ,low 4-5 min strained the veg and rinsed into the bowel let it settle and pulled the extra water out with turkey baster ...use glass bowel..is this gumby method?



Very close to it here is a video of it .. same theory ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I have not had the flu in years. I may be immune? That or I am way too stoned to notice.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Very close to it here is a video of it .. same theory ..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


yes on a smaller scale and i freeze the trim first it seemed to work better and the first time i pulverized the trim the hash came out dry and hard because of the veg matter ,when i froze the trim first and gently blended it up its still soft ,both get me ripped but i like the idea of the cleaner zero


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

My Future mother in law is up making stuffed cabbage in the crock pot .. She makes it good .. I'll be ripping farts tonight ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

Im coming OVER!!!! CABBAGE!!!! I freaking love cabbage..... dammit.



out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Im coming OVER!!!! CABBAGE!!!! I freaking love cabbage..... dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> out.


According to the USDA a single serving of cabbage (well, sauerkraut) may contain up to 50 thrips.
Don't read this until after breakfast (and baking!)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/opinion/13levy.html?em


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Valentines wake and bake. 

Hey Pyro, I haven't had the flu since I stopped getting flu shots. Interesting.......


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning guys, I had a long night not much sleep. Wake and bake time


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Valentines wake and bake.
> 
> Hey Pyro, I haven't had the flu since I stopped getting flu shots. Interesting.......



I wish it was a cold, I can deal with that much better than the flu. The body aches and heaving really sucks.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh, poor Chiceh, the flu bites, smoke a bong, that'll help settle your stomach. Take ibuprofin for the aches, it's an anti-inflamatory.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh, poor Chiceh, the flu bites, smoke a bong, that'll help settle your stomach. Take ibuprofin for the aches, it's an anti-inflamatory.



I couldn't smoke yesterday, I was so sick. But today it is making me feel much better. I can't do the advil till I eat something, that will just shred my tummy more.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you tried the jello thing? Make jello but only use the hot water, don't add in the cold water (so you're only using half of the water). Let it cool down and then drink it.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Have you tried the jello thing? Make jello but only use the hot water, don't add in the cold water (so you're only using half of the water). Let it cool down and then drink it.


Haha good idea. I was eating ice cubes and popsicles. I was able to eat some crackers today and will work my way to toast soon. The weed is definitely helping.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you're sick, especially on Valentines day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> According to the USDA a single serving of cabbage (well, sauerkraut) may contain up to 50 thrips.
> Don't read this until after breakfast (and baking!)
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/opinion/13levy.html?em



So i would get a protein boost besides? BRING ON THE CABBAGE AND THRIPS!!! 



Chiceh (cough cough) happy valentines day!! 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

I once found a half a spider in a bowl of chicken noodle soup!


CrackerJax said:


> So i would get a protein boost besides? BRING ON THE CABBAGE AND THRIPS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it not odd that the whole country has a non specific Nova Virus?...Not a coincidence and there is no such thing as the stomach flu. So what has everyone been catching? This may be the food supply again. Lets all buy stock in immodium!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been plague free so far this winter. *knocks on wood*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

Cold and flu rates always jump in the winter. The weather makes us secrete extra mucous (ew) which gives the germs a nice place to hole up and breed. To boot, northerners end up in confined (heated) spaces with each other. (cough cough), pass the Immodium please. 

By the way the cold genome has been discovered....

out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I am starting to puke in my mouth just thinking about the Nova Virus...All over the place. Freaks me out bad


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Cold and flu rates always jump in the winter. The weather makes us secrete extra mucous (ew) which gives the germs a nice place to hole up and breed. To boot, northerners end up in confined (heated) spaces with each other. (cough cough), pass the Immodium please.
> 
> By the way the cold genome has been discovered....
> 
> out.


Are you saying that some egg head believes he has discovered the common cold?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I avoid people and try not to touch anything, especially when out in public.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

I Had a 73 Nova Back in the mid 80's Great car ,, I wish I still had it ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

pardon my error, but I have a very sick dog on my hands right now... no, the cold genome has been DECODED. They already discovered the genome earlier.

Here's a link if you are interested. http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/02/12/cold.genome/


out. 

OMG...that's a first. I actually sourced something from CNN.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Hubby had a Nova when we got married, it was a 71 or 72, I loved that car. 





korvette1977 said:


> I Had a 73 Nova Back in the mid 80's Great car ,, I wish I still had it ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

They need to quit studying the common cold and figure out why all this nova virus. FDA dropping the ball again?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby had a Nova when we got married, it was a 71 or 72, I loved that car.


Mine was a 73 Blue with a white top had a bench seat , but I ripped it out and put in a console and buckets .. It had a 307 in it with headers and a Holly cam.. and of course Cragar rims .


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Lucky for the holly cam. The others had to be replaced. Soft cams in the 307


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

It's because germs on things never get killed and then they breed and form new germs. Public transportation, never cleaned, air planes, not cleaned worth a shit, school buses, not cleaned. What about apartment houses and the stairs, elevators, hallways? There are a lot of places that get touched a lot that never see any cleaning. 

People take their kids in stores and let them touch all over everything and germs just hang out waiting for a lover. 

No you don't want a sterile environment, but you don't want to go to the extreme with germs either.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

I honestly have an amazing immune system,so I'm not too woried about these new viruses that come out..because I don't get flu vaccines,and I'm not a germophobe.I lick dirt off of agates to see the stripes when I hunt them,for shit's sake....I've had MRSA from my brother's house(they get them all the time)and I wiped it out.My immune system is a virus killing machine,lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

His was black with bucket seats (after market buckets I think, no console) I think it might have had cragers on it. Airshocks. It was a cool car. Looking back I wish we'd have got freaky in it at least once.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I would rather eat dirt than shake hands


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Valentines wake and bake.
> 
> Hey Pyro, I haven't had the flu since I stopped getting flu shots. Interesting.......


*me too....I got a flu shot 6 or 7 years ago and it liked to killed me..no more.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> His was black with bucket seats (after market buckets I think, no console) I think it might have had cragers on it. Airshocks. It was a cool car. Looking back I wish we'd have got freaky in it at least once.



They are going for some loot today even messed up ones


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't like shaking hands either. I don't like people touching me at all. I hate the dentist. Other people putting their hands in my mouth is way beyond my tolerance limit. 




diemdepyro said:


> I would rather eat dirt than shake hands


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't like shaking hands either. I don't like people touching me at all. I hate the dentist. Other people putting their hands in my mouth is way beyond my tolerance limit.


You sound like a Germaphobe, why don't you just wear gloves?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL.


diemdepyro said:


> I would rather eat dirt than shake hands


Poor baby.


tipsgnob said:


> *me too....I got a flu shot 6 or 7 years ago and it liked to killed me..no more.*


Nobody likes to shake my hands because I have hyperhydrosis.In the winter, I can go outside and my hands steam.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't like shaking hands either. I don't like people touching me at all. I hate the dentist. Other people putting their hands in my mouth is way beyond my tolerance limit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I Had a 73 Nova Back in the mid 80's Great car ,, I wish I still had it ..


*I have a '72 nova...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *me too....I got a flu shot 6 or 7 years ago and it liked to killed me..no more.*


Lots of people are adversely affected by flu shots. This years and next years shots are particularly dangerous. The bird flu vaccine can't be grown in eggs. They use gene splicing to create the vaccine. The odds of producing a novel pandemic strain of influenza by using gene splicing are statistically large. This is the most dangerous time in human history. I am not merely ranting here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, because we've weakened ourselves with too many unnecessary vaccines and we're afraid of every little speck of dirt out there.


diemdepyro said:


> Lots of people are adversely affected by flu shots. This years and next years shots are particularly dangerous. The bird flu vaccine can't be grown in eggs. they use gene splicing to create the vaccine. The odds of producing a novel pandemic strain of influenza by using gene splicing are statistically large. This is the most dangerous time in human history.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

what a night..

left over miller high life anyone?

i need to recover


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it all warm and flat?[quote="SICC";2082509]what a night..

left over miller high life anyone?

i need to recover [/quote]


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is it all warm and flat?


 i think i through up a little in my mouth just now....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Beer will do that to you.


robert 14617 said:


> i think i through up a little in my mouth just now....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

yes it will haha


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

old flat beer from the night before with the cig butts and who knows what else..yummy


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Mix all the cans together then you will have a tallboy


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

if you use a beer bong make sure it has a screen....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

did that to my friends pit bull once, poured all the left over beer in his bowl


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

oh depyro has the badge, way to go boy.......................


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I was off for a day...It is a sign


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I honestly have an amazing immune system,so I'm not too woried about these new viruses that come out..because I don't get flu vaccines,and I'm not a germophobe.I lick dirt off of agates to see the stripes when I hunt them,for shit's sake....I've had MRSA from my brother's house(they get them all the time)and I wiped it out.My immune system is a virus killing machine,lol.



haha, I am the same way.... my wife thinks I am crazy but whenever possible I am bare foot. I've always said immersion is the best protection. My land and germs know me on an intimate basis. A deal has been struck.... I belong to the land.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I was off for a day...It is a sign


*for a day??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

And a lot of people reach immediately for the pepto when they get diarrhea...that's your body getting rid of the toxins!Get it out, and then when your butt has dry heaves, take the pepto so you can sleep.


CrackerJax said:


> haha, I am the same way.... my wife thinks I am crazy but whenever possible I am bare foot. I've always said immersion is the best protection. My land and germs know me on an intimate basis. A deal has been struck.... I belong to the land.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And a lot of people reach immediately for the pepto when they get diarrhea...that's your body getting rid of the toxins!Get it out, and then when your butt has dry heaves, take the pepto so you can sleep.


*stoney: mudbutt expert.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Indeed.I've told you what happens if I eat anything greasy.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney: mudbutt expert.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Indeed.I've told you what happens if I eat anything greasy.


*I'm not greasy............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah,but after I eat that, I'll still be hungry.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm not greasy............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *for a day??*


Yes a day is 12 hours here. Bad flux capacitor.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Yes a day is 12 hours here. Bad flux capacitor.


*my point was....you have been off ever since I have known you.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I am off and off. There is a stuck rss feed somewhere that is why I am never off.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And a lot of people reach immediately for the pepto when they get diarrhea...that's your body getting rid of the toxins!Get it out, and then when your butt has dry heaves, take the pepto so you can sleep.



Always save your champagne corks folks... 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Muahahaha!


CrackerJax said:


> Always save your champagne corks folks...
> 
> 
> out.


My lights in my room just went out..the bathroom outlet tripped..you know the kind with the reset button?It's still off, I'm using an extension cord for my comp.I had to hurry and put my sprout under a light in the kitchen.Why would the damn thing just trip for no reason?It used to do it once a month or so, but it hasn't for a long time.Stupid mobile home wiring.I'll probably be burned to death in my sleep.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

GFIC blew look for ground faults in the circuit.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

If you find no faults. Replace the GFIC with a higher rated one. There is a line side and a load side. Check the line side for the correct voltage.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Would you please explain that in retard terms so I can understand it?




diemdepyro said:


> GFIC blew look for ground faults in the circuit.





diemdepyro said:


> if you find no faults. Replace the GFIC with a higher rated one.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I edited. That outlet is called a GFIC. It is designed to fail if the circuit has any voltage to ground. Look for problems. Check the line side voltage, If it is good and there are no fauts replace it with a 20 amp rated one instead of a 15 amp rated one.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

They do just fail especially under heavy loads.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

First go to the source and check your panel. See if the breaker controlling that outlet tripped...it will be halfway in between on and off. A power surge can trip a GFI or the panel breaker....also they do wear out from time to time....simply replace it if all else fails.

Line side is the wire coming from the panel and the load side is going out to your lights.

out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney do not look for a short with your hands.....Are you alive?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

depyro do you check it like the 9v batts with your tongue?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

You never know ..I have lots of meters.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

*no stoney...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUEP83yr2yo


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney is fried ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

OK.I'll relay that to the old man, he futzed with it.We were worried about replacing a 15 with a 20 in a mobile home..these things go up like a torch.


diemdepyro said:


> I edited. That outlet is called a GFIC. It is designed to fail if the circuit has any voltage to ground. Look for problems. Check the line side voltage, If it is good and there are no fauts replace it with a 20 amp rated one instead of a 15 amp rated one.


I've had heavier loads going than this and it didn't trip,but I dunno, it could be wearing out.


diemdepyro said:


> They do just fail especially under heavy loads.


No, the breaker wasn't tripped.Just that damn outlet.I also have to take just baths in the bathroom in my bedroom,because if you run the shower too long in there, the outlet reset button pops out and the lights go out.Then you have to wait a few hours for it to stay in when you push reset.


CrackerJax said:


> First go to the source and check your panel. See if the breaker controlling that outlet tripped...it will be halfway in between on and off. A power surge can trip a GFI or the panel breaker....also they do wear out from time to time....simply replace it if all else fails.
> 
> Line side is the wire coming from the panel and the load side is going out to your lights.
> 
> out.


I'm not that dumb, lol.How would I find a short?He looked at it and didn't see anything unusual in the breaker box...


diemdepyro said:


> Stoney do not look for a short with your hands.....Are you alive?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you checked the line side voltage?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

It's not tripped,if that's what you mean.


diemdepyro said:


> Have you checked the line side voltage?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

mmmm pizza


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Do the light come On? Stoney


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

It may be a bad GFIC do you have an ohm meter?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

No, it doesn't.


diemdepyro said:


> Do the light come On? Stoney


Yeah,he does..but he's no electrician either....I think I'd have to remove the cover to get to the wires, and that's closer to any wiring than I want to get with my super conductive hands.Think I'll have my brother come look at it.


diemdepyro said:


> It may be a bad GFIC do you have an ohm meter?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Good Idea.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2009)

stoney i have two little sisters i live for them to ask me for help i love my sisters


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Seconded.


diemdepyro said:


> Good Idea.


Awww, that's sweet, but I think my brother lives closer than you do,lol.


robert 14617 said:


> stoney i have two little sisters i live for them to ask me for help i love my sisters


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Its britney bitch ..............................................


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

hay hay haaayyyy


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 14, 2009)

sup fat Albert, whats shakin?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

That's beyotch to you!


korvette1977 said:


> Its britney bitch ..............................................


Howdy!!![quote="SICC";2083288]hay hay haaayyyy[/quote]


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 14, 2009)

Well I am almost feeling normal, still haven't eaten yet though, just drinking lots. The weed is helping me get better though, thank you Mary Jane!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

In my herb book, among the many other benefits listed for marijuana,it's also an antiseptic, and antibiotic.


Chiceh said:


> Well I am almost feeling normal, still haven't eaten yet though, just drinking lots. The weed is helping me get better though, thank you Mary Jane!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, mary jane helps ALOT, especially after a night of partying

hope you feel better


----------



## Otacon (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello there fellas, Im finally posting my first post here and I'm already baked  Hell yeah!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Al Bundy is My Role Model


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to RIU 

take a hit of this man


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 14, 2009)

Otacon said:


> Hello there fellas, Im finally posting my first post here and I'm already baked  Hell yeah!!!


Welcome to RIU, enjoy and learn about the greatness of marijuana....and stay blazed


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2009)

yes, welcome Otacon enjoy!!! 


Stoney, those GFI are designed to be sensitive since you are around a alot of water in close prox to an outlet. I'm betting you will need to replace it. if it a 15 amp outlet and you have 12 gauge wire, you could step up to a 20 amp replacement, but I think merely a new one will suffice....Good Luck.


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to RIU!


Otacon said:


> Hello there fellas, Im finally posting my first post here and I'm already baked  Hell yeah!!!





Ok...thanks for the advice then.We were a little scared because we figured it was getting tripped for a reason, and if it didn't trip, it might catch fire.


CrackerJax said:


> yes, welcome Otacon enjoy!!! Stoney, those GFI are designed to be sensitive since you are around a alot of water in close prox to an outlet. I'm betting you will need to replace it. if it a 15 amp outlet and you have 12 gauge wire, you could step up to a 20 amp replacement, but I think merely a new one will suffice....Good Luck.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> In my herb book, among the many other benefits listed for marijuana,it's also an antiseptic, and antibiotic.



It definitely helps the nausea and body aches.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

*poor chiceh....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Afternoon bake  ........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

*baken baken baken...........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

still bakin......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 14, 2009)

I am baking....I said screw it, I have to wait for my record to be expunged before I can re apply at school....sooooo I am baking!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> still bakin......


gettin ready to bake myself upa nice joint.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome back to bakin land Sunny.

Good afternoon Dude, spark it up !!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Welcome back to bakin land Sunny.
> 
> Good afternoon Dude, spark it up !!!


still gotta get her rolled, slooooow day..hoping to have a good valentines with the lady friend...how's yours going miss? everyone else?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, I forgot today is VDay....I hope I didn't miss much.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wow, I forgot today is VDay....I hope I didn't miss much.


i know i didnt miss much...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

We're throwing some steaks on the grill later and I'm making hubby a chocolate sheet cake, he's hooked on it. With summer coming up, the last thing I need is a giant chocolate cake hanging around the house.  I need to get a 1/4 sheet pan and cut my recipe down.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're throwing some steaks on the grill later and I'm making hubby a chocolate sheet cake, he's hooked on it. With summer coming up, the last thing I need is a giant chocolate cake hanging around the house.  I need to get a 1/4 sheet pan and cut my recipe down.


Nah, your happy! If your happy I say GO FOR IT! Eat that whole cake, hell, roll around in it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

It is a good cake, too good........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

*I picked my girlfiend up from the airport this afternoon and got laid...then she informs she can't hang around because she promised to take her mom shopping... am I the luckiest man alive or what?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh tips.That's why I love ya.


tipsgnob said:


> *I picked my girlfiend up from the airport this afternoon and got laid...then she informs she can't hang around because she promised to take her mom shopping... am I the luckiest man alive or what?*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It is a good cake, too good........


i just baked

it was a joint though

it was niiice


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I put the bong away for now........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh tips.That's why I love ya.


*I got her sister a box of russell stovers...I prolly need to hand deliever it....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh dear lord, at least have the decency to wash your balls first..noone likes sloppy seconds!


tipsgnob said:


> *I got her sister a box of russell stovers...I prolly need to hand deliever it....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh dear lord, at least have the decency to wash your balls first..noone likes sloppy seconds!


*HEY...were talking russell stovers here.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm..you do have a point...


tipsgnob said:


> *HEY...were talking russell stovers here.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I picked my girlfiend up from the airport this afternoon and got laid...then she informs she can't hang around because she promised to take her mom shopping... am I the luckiest man alive or what?*


Hey you are lucky. If you get laid tonight and she goes to her moms you have hit the jackpot!


----------



## terferi (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're throwing some steaks on the grill later and I'm making hubby a chocolate sheet cake, he's hooked on it. With summer coming up, the last thing I need is a giant chocolate cake hanging around the house.  I need to get a 1/4 sheet pan and cut my recipe down.


Dude you just inspired me and my friend to make a baller meal. I started reading ur post and I glanced ahead fast with my eyes cause I can when I'm high and saw the 1/4 and I put 2 and 2 togetrher to imply that u were having cake and steaks and then a 1/4 in the food or smoking it before/during/after the meal. But your not doing that  But we are.

Edit: well maybe you did and just didn't tell us about it(yet). if you did something cool i don't know about yet, could you tell me about it ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

*you know...as strange as this may sound...I think understand what he just said...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I understand what he said too 

It's not what I meant, I meant I have a 1/2 sheet sized pan but I need a 1/4 sheet size pan instead so the cake won't be so large. There isn't any weed going into the cake, it's just going to be regular cake. LOL


but I"m smoking up  right now, cause we just chowed our steaks, and then I have to get the cake made, so much boiling and stirring, I wish the cake fairy would come do it for me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

I got laid today .......................... 

My girl is the best ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

I got laid about an hour ago.....

my hubby is the best.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I got laid about an hour ago.....
> 
> my hubby is the best.......


Aint love Grand ............................


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 14, 2009)

Love Stinks - J. Geils 











Whoops.... thought I was in the "Song Title" thread.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes it is..... 




korvette1977 said:


> Aint love Grand ............................


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Love Stinks - J. Geils
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You lie .................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got laid today ..........................
> 
> My girl is the best ..


*whats love got ot do with it....?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

Who didnt get laid?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning folks .. Its a Balmy 19 degrees outside .. Time to fire up a bowl...





Cheer's


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Morning everyone, I am just about feeling normal again, what ever that is right, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

morning Chiceh......




Its Fired Up


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

Question for you all......

Do you have to log in several times a day? Lets say if you leave your computer for like 5 or 10 minutes and come back, does it log you out? It has been doing this to me for the past few days now. Just wondering if it is me or everyone.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

not me ..Ive never had to log in I dont even remember my password


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Question for you all......
> 
> Do you have to log in several times a day? Lets say if you leave your computer for like 5 or 10 minutes and come back, does it log you out? It has been doing this to me for the past few days now. Just wondering if it is me or everyone.


*Glad you're feeling better Chiceh.... My back is toast... went to bed at 5:30 pm yesterday.........
I did get a weird different skin when I restarted my comp but it changed back itself.......... And my time is right now...
Boy the babies smell to high heaven.... Now I've got to figure where to hang this 430W .. it's better and more heavy duty than I thought... 
just got to figure how to hang it..........


*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning wake and bakers. 

Chiceh, I'm glad you are feeling better, flu sucks !!!

I don't ever have to login either, I'm just always on apparently. 

Vette, g-day. 

Ooohhh, Twisty got his HPS, feeling a little jealous over here


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hps is the way to go .. any other way (other than the sun) is a waste of time ..its a time proven fact 



Morning Miss ,Twisty ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Chiceh-Glad you are feeling better! And, yes, it happens to me too. If I am not active for 5 minutes or so, it will log me off. This just started happening in the past week, so you are not alone!

Firing it up!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome back to baking Sunny , I'll hit that shit with ya.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Miss! Shit, me quitting lasted 4 days, lol. I will have to stop again in a few months, but for now I am firing it up with you!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I only quit when there isn't any, and then I don't quit, I search and search. 

I like mornings, hubby and daughter are still sleeping, I can chill here and get ripped and play around online. 

My Tiger kitty was limping around yesterday, further investigation revealed that he somehow pulled a claw all the way out of one of his front feet  . He's feeling better today, walking normal. He even got up and came to the kitchen for his breakfast (yesterday he was a no show for breakfast and I had to look for him, which is not my normal Tiger) 

I'm glad he's feeling better today, poor, tige-tige-tiger.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 15, 2009)

Poor Tiger!! He declawed himself, ouch! I wonder if their nails grow back? Awww, poor baby!

Miss I hate quitting. I have done it before, and, it was hard.....I have to quit if I want to attend that nursing school. They will test me before I start and they will test me during the school year so I know I will have to quit while I am taking that course. I missed the July class so I am shooting for the December 09 class. So I will be quitting again this summer. It sucks, but, I need to find a career I can atleast stand....I am hoping this is it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm keeping an eye on tigers foot, I'll let you know if it grows back. We've been looking for it, but haven't found it yet. There's got a be a bloody claw stuck to something around here. 


Nursing isn't for me, but more power to ya on it. Somebody's got to do it. 

I don't know what would be the perfect career for me. I don't think there is one. I'd love to be a med grower, but the government is in the way of that one.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Chiceh-Glad you are feeling better! And, yes, it happens to me too. If I am not active for 5 minutes or so, it will log me off. This just started happening in the past week, so you are not alone!
> 
> Firing it up!



Cool, glad I am not alone. Do you get subscribed to every new thread you reply to? That seems to be happening to me as well. Before you had to subscribe, now it is automatically doing it. I don't know, lol. 

Fire it up...........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup Chiceh, every thread I reply too I am subscribed. But, that has been the way it is for me since the beginning, lol.

I am going for a run, I will be back to bake with you guys!! I can't bake and run, it never seems to work out for me, lol. 
See you guys in a few!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Sunnyside, this is Robert's wife, I've been an RN for 17 years, when I was in school there wasn't any drug testing (oh the good old days)!!, make sure the state you're going to study in doesn't require a hair test, you can always get around a urine test but not if they test your hair.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I've always been automatically subscribed to any thread I reply to, I thought that was just the way it is.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Chiceh-Glad you are feeling better! And, yes, it happens to me too. If I am not active for 5 minutes or so, it will log me off. This just started happening in the past week, so you are not alone!
> 
> Firing it up!



Yea yea yea ..Im quitting smoking .. Im selling my stash and quitting for awhile ......


Boy Sunny That was short lived ................................


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 15, 2009)

mornin all, waitin to get my bake on. its my pitbulls birthday today! hes 2.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Dude, happy b-day puppy dog. 

I don't know when any of mine critters were born, they call came to us as strays.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, you didn't get rid of your seeds and whats not did you? I was doing my best to talk you into keeping everything. 





korvette1977 said:


> Yea yea yea ..Im quitting smoking .. Im selling my stash and quitting for awhile ......
> 
> 
> Boy Sunny That was short lived ................................


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

I am an obvious slacker and that medal keeps popping up. What is the deal? Plus that activity thingy is always up to 100%. Someone help me. I am thinking the dog is logging on?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I had the medal yesterday and you stole it from me. 

At first I thought is was cool to get the medal, now it seems more like a "hot potato".


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

I have checked and no posts by me about chasing cats or sleeping in my masters bed, The flatly dog denies logging in.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I would have to blame a cat, the dogs just have no interest in the computer desk and they can't reach the keyboard. Now the cats are drawn to the desk by and unseen force.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that north Korean proxy has done this. I may have to log out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

I found a Bike I may buy ..Its a 1983 Suzuki GR 650 Tempter The guy is asking $900.00 Im sure I can get him down around $700.00 Its in great shape . carbs leak a little


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's because I never log out, and we rarely close all pages and tabs. My computer is online 24/7. 

I wish they'd fix the time stamp, it's driving me nuts, right now it says it's 3:45 pm when it's actually 8:45 am.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think it's because I never log out, and we rarely close all pages and tabs. My computer is online 24/7.
> 
> I wish they'd fix the time stamp, it's driving me nuts, right now it says it's 3:45 pm when it's actually 8:45 am.



Oh the time thing has been an issue for awhile now. I just stopped looking at it, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Once in a great while it's correct, but it's short lived. 


So you catching up on those bongs since you're geeling better? How'd your grow room come out, I remember that day you said you framed a wall.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Oh the time thing has been an issue for awhile now. I just stopped looking at it, lol.


Glad this isn't" Just" happening to me
I did not want to spy on the dog again....She gets up too early.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to make more canna budder today. I ran out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Once in a great while it's correct, but it's short lived.
> 
> 
> So you catching up on those bongs since you're geeling better? How'd your grow room come out, I remember that day you said you framed a wall.



Oh ya, the room is done, pretty much, There are some minor things to do, but all in all done. It is great. Framed, drywalled and lined with panda film. I made a curtain out of panda film to section off the veg room from the clone room.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

My dog was so funny last night. We don't let her take her rawhide bones outside because she digs big holes and buries them. So after I had my porterhouse, I trimmed some meat slivers off of the bone for the little dog and then told my big dog to "come on let's go outside". She saw the bone in my hand as we walked to the door, so she knew it was for her. The moment of recognition she had when she realized "oh you want me to take that outside and eat it, hell yeah, I'll take that outside and eat it, no prob there mom".


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I found a Bike I may buy ..Its a 1983 Suzuki GR 650 Tempter The guy is asking $900.00 Im sure I can get him down around $700.00 Its in great shape . carbs leak a little


That is an easy fix. 2 carbs?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yeah, you didn't get rid of your seeds and whats not did you? I was doing my best to talk you into keeping everything.



I was teasing Sunny .. I just had to


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That is an easy fix. 2 carbs?



4 carbs ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

We're going to have to get serious on planning a bike trip to PA, then you and China can be our tour guides. I'll even wear my brain bucket, just for you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're going to have to get serious on planning a bike trip to PA, then you and China can be our tour guides. I'll even wear my brain bucket, just for you.



We have 5 bikes in the garage now and a huge Go Kart .. whenever your ready .. and Miss ..Its your head If you wanna smash it its your choice .. I wear a helmet , even though I dont have too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

go kart, hubby would like that, I can see the gleam in his eye already.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We have 5 bikes in the garage now and a huge Go Kart .. whenever your ready .. and Miss ..Its your head If you wanna smash it its your choice .. I wear a helmet , even though I dont have too


i wish they would make it that law to wear the helmet again. so many deaths in the last couple years from ppl gettin their head busted open in bike accidents. there was one just two months ago here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not the helmet or lack there of, they're giving a bike license out to anyone these days. Here you can test on an automatic 125 scooter and get a license for any size bike. People aren't being forced to know how to ride before they get the license. They may as well put the licenses in cereal boxes.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 15, 2009)

Hay guys, whuzzup? Sorry been away, started my own forum, and boy do I sympathize with ANYONE who has their own forum, that is some crazy shit! What the hell is phpbb anyway, its like EVERYONE already knows what it means but me, and I KNOW that ain't right.

Did everybody have a good Valentine's Day? I shore hope so.

Coff. Got some danky dank this morning, try some.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Puff,  ... 


What kind of forum did you start? Anything I'd like to play?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Question for you all......
> 
> Do you have to log in several times a day? Lets say if you leave your computer for like 5 or 10 minutes and come back, does it log you out? It has been doing this to me for the past few days now. Just wondering if it is me or everyone.





Chiceh said:


> Cool, glad I am not alone. Do you get subscribed to every new thread you reply to? That seems to be happening to me as well. Before you had to subscribe, now it is automatically doing it. I don't know, lol.
> 
> Fire it up...........





misshestermoffitt said:


> I've always been automatically subscribed to any thread I reply to, I thought that was just the way it is.


*I'm blind...... !!! Just hooked up HPS....

That auto subscribe has happened since I've been here.....
NOW... INTRODUCING MY TWISTYS... a neighbor took them with his cell..they're not the best, but they're mine...

*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm blind...... !!! Just hooked up HPS....
> 
> That auto subscribe has happened since I've been here.....
> NOW... INTRODUCING MY TWISTYS... a neighbor took them with his cell..they're not the best, but they're mine...
> ...


............. and last but not least...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> go kart, hubby would like that, I can see the gleam in his eye already.


Yea But i'll be selling that soon.. Its got big wheels and a 6.5 HP electric start engine and a roll bar bucket seat ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Twisty, the girls look nice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ............. and last but not least...




Yay .. Twistyman is now in the game for real


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2009)

Yawn....good morning w/b'ers... 

So, I'm reading just a bit before I post (gasp), and I see a bike trip to Pa. I'm thinking....they do realize that Pa. is rather hilly.... then I realize (of course)...."motorized" bikes  Much much easier.... whew! 


Went to a 'stock tip" party last night at my wife's insistence. It seems these are popping up everywhere. One of her friends put it together and told wifey that I must come. I just looked at her and said that is a complete waste of time, but after the doe eyes, I relented. She did happen to mention an open bar 
So, I'm there for about twenty minutes shaking hands and exchanging pleasantries when another stock whale cruises in with his wife. I had to chuckle as I could tell he had the very same convo I had before reluctantly going. It was written all over his face. I saunter (I do saunter) over to him grinning and in a quiet voice say, "hey, what's your best stock tip"? he immediately quips back, "I'm not telling, how bout you"?  "I'm not saying either." We both attacked the bar and had a good time. No friggin Campari!!! 

stock tip # 42: If you want to make a million dollars in the stock market....start with two.



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, the girls look nice.





korvette1977 said:


> Yay .. Twistyman is now in the game for real


*w00t....... !!! thanks miss... I can't complain for 1st inside..4 weeks to get flailed yet to go......*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm blind...... !!! Just hooked up HPS....
> 
> That auto subscribe has happened since I've been here.....
> NOW... INTRODUCING MY TWISTYS... a neighbor took them with his cell..they're not the best, but they're mine...
> ...



Nice looking plants there Twisty, woo hoo!.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm got too many plants and not eoungh space, I've decided that the one in flower is never going to be done, no I'm estimating her at another 5 weeks, argh...... I have another in there more indica (been in there a good 6 weeks less), I'm estimating her to be done in about 5 weeks. 

Photo finish.......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm got too many plants and not eoungh space, I've decided that the one in flower is never going to be done, no I'm estimating her at another 5 weeks, argh...... I have another in there more indica (been in there a good 6 weeks less), I'm estimating her to be done in about 5 weeks.
> 
> Photo finish.......


the waiting game! 

its always worth it


had another bake with my pitty, rolled a cone joint that extended from the A key to the K key on my keyboard.

it smoked very nicely 

unfortunatly my camera is out of battery and my phone camera doesnt let me send pics 

i also dont have the motorolla cell tools program on my pc 

but it was a fun doobie to say the least

all the way from this

to this


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I'm off to make breakfast for the family. Hubby must be hungry, he's started frying bacon without me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

*twisty is that "ya weed"?*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Nice looking plants there Twisty, woo hoo!.


*Thanks........*



tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is that "ya weed"?*


*That it be.... So far, so good for 1st inside... but theres still time to get bent over the desk...the light (HPS) is quite hot, so I'll see how they like that.. I may have to change some stuff around later......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks........*
> 
> 
> 
> *That it be.... So far, so good for 1st inside... but theres still time to get bent over the desk...the light (HPS) is quite hot, so I'll see how they like that.. I may have to change some stuff around later......*


*good job.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Im So excited I could Shit .........................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

"Chip, you know I don't like the brown word....... "


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

All done ..I feel better ..............


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Diaper change... room #2...............................*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

I need mine changed, i just shit myself


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2009)

i feel one prairie doggen i better get to the pool so i can drop the kids off


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

What the heck is going on here, people shitting themselves and wearing diapers, lol. Man I need to fire it up some more, lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

yes, fire one up my friend, you kno your at your peak of THC consumption when you slowly, but surely, start to crap yourself


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2088579]

yes, fire one up my friend, you kno your at your peak of THC consumption when you slowly, but surely, start to crap yourself [/quote]

Just like the flu, don't know what to do, barf and shit yourself, or shit and barf on yourself. Luckily there was a bucket close by, lol. I am so glad that is all over with, lmao.


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

morning peeps.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2009)

The bat is awake....  morning...


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

*So it seems that a bat nap is longer than a cat nap........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought bats only came out at night? 

I'll bet he's wearing kewl bat shades...


out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Vette.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks Vette.....


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Gumby's EZ Bubble Hash ... ENJOY


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks Vette.....


*looks good dl....one of the white widow I just chopped is like the runt of the litter, I may use it for hash. *


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2009)

i started making hash this past year i have a new appreciation for this hobby,it just keeps getting better


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, I was interrupted yesterday. My bestest friend had her car break down, so I went to give her a ride, and we went smokin and got lost.

But here I am, back in black.

Pmed you a link to the forum, MissH. 



Marnin, wake and bakers!

Wake your ass up and get high! Uh huh!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I want a link too ..Puff


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I want a link too ..Puff


*Me too........ hi vette... all........ what forum.....???*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Whats Up Twisty ..................... 



5 more days and Im a year older


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Twisty .....................
> 5 more days and Im a year older


*So sat. Any party/outings planned....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So sat. Any party/outings planned....... *


Not a damn thing ..If I get to lay around and do nothing that would be perfect


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake 


Oh and it's Presidents day, does anyone _really _care?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning everyone! 

Vette how old will you be?

Twisty, Puff was talking about a forum she is running.....we all want IN! If you pm her she will give you the link....I am waiting for her to send it to me. 

How many other forums does everyone else actively belong too? I belong to 4 others, mostly bird stuff....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll be 17 ..... Im glad I get to move out of my parents house next year


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I belong to 1 other one, but I pretty much never go there, all my friends are here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll be 17 ..... Im glad I get to move out of my parents house next year


More like 47.................................................................................!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> More like 47.................................................................................!!!!!!


Yea right .. Im not even near your age 

I'll be 43 ...and Im still 6 months younger than China ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I belong to 1 other one, but I pretty much never go there, all my friends are here.


On my bird forums I am active. It keeps me in the loop with the bird world. I have even met quite a few posters from there. This one chick drove to my house from Miami to help me with behavior issues with Ozzie! She was something, I have never seen someone do what she does, she amazed me! I am always worried they will find out I am on here and then they will know I am a stoner, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea right .. Im not even near your age
> 
> I'll be 43 ...and Im still 6 months younger than China ..


I really want to internet slap you right now..............


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

They are probably stoners too, most people are, they just hide it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I really want to internet slap you right now..............



LOL you cant reach me ................ I bet Im the youngest out of our crew here ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in this now......... Ya young pup..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm in this now......... Ya young pup..........






You ole bat ....................


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

Good morning.............Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah, I'm more of a biddy...... 


Chiceh, ....... good morning !


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Nah, I'm more of a biddy......
> 
> 
> Chiceh, ....... good morning !



Morning Chiceh 


Dont worry Miss Your My Buddy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, we be friends....... now, let's rip it up ....... 

I'm watching the news, I have to smoke a lot of weed to not get depressed.

Angeline Jolie is "creeped out" by the octuplet mom having all that surgery to look like her !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ah, we be friends....... now, let's rip it up .......
> 
> I'm watching the news, I have to smoke a lot of weed to not get depressed.
> 
> Angeline Jolie is "creeped out" by the octuplet mom having all that surgery to look like her !!!




My kids are here so Im watching Sponge BoB Square pants .. Im leaving to take them home at 1:30.. Then China and I can Knock some boots


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ah, we be friends....... now, let's rip it up .......
> 
> I'm watching the news, I have to smoke a lot of weed to not get depressed.
> 
> Angeline Jolie is "creeped out" by the octuplet mom having all that surgery to look like her !!!



Ya sometimes the news just sucks, so much bad shit going on everywhere. I try to watch the news but it can get depressing.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

I did not realize it is Presidents Day! No mail today! Wooohoooo, no bills!

Man, I am so busy. I have my father and his wife coming down for a week next week...then my kids for spring break, then I want to go see Rick....busy busy busy. My dad is terrified of birds so I am making my garage a temporary family room and moving all the birds in there. Then I have to clean this whole house from top to bottom and do my yard. I will never get this all done by next week. I am off of here and I am going to start chipping away at my housebitch duties. Have a good day all!

Oh, and Vette, I am 41...my bday is Oct 01, 1967....YOU OLD FART!!!!!!!!!!!!


Morning Chiceh!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm like 10 days older than Sunny, How funny.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I did not realize it is Presidents Day! No mail today! Wooohoooo, no bills!
> 
> Man, I am so busy. I have my father and his wife coming down for a week next week...then my kids for spring break, then I want to go see Rick....busy busy busy. My dad is terrified of birds so I am making my garage a temporary family room and moving all the birds in there. Then I have to clean this whole house from top to bottom and do my yard. I will never get this all done by next week. I am off of here and I am going to start chipping away at my housebitch duties. Have a good day all!
> 
> ...



It's a holiday here too, Family Day! Woot Woot! Fire it up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning all. Hope you are feeling better, Chiceh


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm like 10 days older than Sunny, How funny.


Libras ROCK!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Morning all. Hope you are feeling better, Chiceh



Yes thanks, feeling back to myself again. That only took a few days.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I won't get mail today and I'm expecting packages. Netflix won't be able to mail my movies out. No movies until Wednesday now....... sigh.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a Virgo, but just barely. 






Sunnysideup said:


> Libras ROCK!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I did not realize it is Presidents Day! No mail today! Wooohoooo, no bills!
> 
> Man, I am so busy. I have my father and his wife coming down for a week next week...then my kids for spring break, then I want to go see Rick....busy busy busy. My dad is terrified of birds so I am making my garage a temporary family room and moving all the birds in there. Then I have to clean this whole house from top to bottom and do my yard. I will never get this all done by next week. I am off of here and I am going to start chipping away at my housebitch duties. Have a good day all!
> 
> ...


Yea ok.. I believe you


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Yes thanks, feeling back to myself again. That only took a few days.



Stoney Likes feeling herself too... she use's a rabbit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm only 41 also. Hubby is going to turn 45 this year......  

He just keeps getting older and dragging me along with him.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm a Virgo, but just barely.


That is my honeys sign, so you do rock too! I think you are the best!



korvette1977 said:


> Yea ok.. I believe you


lol lol lol lol 
It is okay to get older, don't fret it! It makes you, well, wiser....I think.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm only 41 also. Hubby is going to turn 45 this year......
> 
> He just keeps getting older and dragging me along with him.......



Im starting to feel old ... I remember 18 like it was yesterday


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm a Virgo, but just barely.



I am a full Capricorn, gotta luv it, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im a fish...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

My hubby and daughter are Aries, my son is Gemini and you can tell, sometimes I think there are 2 people locked up in there.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby and daughter are Aries, my son is Gemini and you can tell, sometimes I think there are 2 people locked up in there.


Haha, yes the gemini, my brother is one. My moon is in Gemini, so I can relate some, lol. 
My hubby is a Libra and daughter a Virgo. I have lots of Libras in my life, mom, hubby, best friend, other friends and family members. What is the weirdest though, my hubby and bf have the same birth date, 1 year apart. They are very similar, lol. Kinda of creepy at times though, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

My hubby and daughter are not only both Aries, but they are both the year of the Dragon too. Now that was hard to pull off


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby and daughter are not only both Aries, but they are both the year of the Dragon too. Now that was hard to pull off



Now Miss If you would have Pulled it off you would not have gotten preggers .. so get it right , Hubby made a deposit at the right time ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

We were actually working at getting pregnant with her. 6 months we "slaved away" at trying to make a baby.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did not want any kids and I have 3 ...............

Love them to death....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright, here is something I KNOW none of you know.....My granddaughter is a gemini and so was my sister. I tend to gravitate towards gemini's.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, wake and bake
> Oh and it's Presidents day, does anyone _really _care?


*Wait.. what... wheres my 48 hours marathon then...!!! *



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Vette how old will you be?
> 
> ...


*6 others......................... but 3 main.....*



Chiceh said:


> Good morning.............Wake n Bake.


 



korvette1977 said:


> My kids are here so Im watching Sponge BoB Square pants .. Im leaving to take them home at 1:30.. Then China and I can Knock some boots


*For a change............................. *



korvette1977 said:


> Im starting to feel old ... I remember 18 like it was yesterday


*I remember yesterday like it was 18.................................. *



korvette1977 said:


> Now Miss If you would have Pulled it off you would not have gotten preggers .. so get it right , Hubby made a deposit at the right time ....


*A mans destination, is to stick his boneration, in a ladies separation, to increase the population, of the coming generation... *


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, here is something I KNOW none of you know.....My granddaughter is a gemini and so was my sister. I tend to gravitate towards gemini's.



Have you done your birth chart? You can really find out more on how you relate to each sign as you may have some of it in you. Really cool stuff.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

Mornin' all!

Hey Sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Have you done your birth chart? You can really find out more on how you relate to each sign as you may have some of it in you. Really cool stuff.


No I haven't, I will look it up though, sounds cool!

Mornin FDP! I am TRYING to motivate myself up now, it is not working....oh well!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not motivated at all. 

Got a kitty being loud in the hallway though. He wants to play and the others aren't interested. 

Tigers foot seems back to normal today, I'm so glad, poor Tiger. We've been pampering him the last 2 days, carrying him around and stuff. He chased one of the other cats all over the house yesterday then later came in trying to milk the "I hurt my foot thing" Silly critter. I'm glad he's not limping anymore.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 16, 2009)

mornin all, just gettin my bake done. gotta take a couple more bong hits


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll bong with you, I have to get motivated too, but I just don't wanna.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'll bong with you, I have to get motivated too, but I just don't wanna.


sweet, loadin her up right now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

What's with Oregon wanting to raise the beer tax by 1900% ? WTF is that? 

I don't drink, but damn, that's way over excessive.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

Bongs away, lol. Fire it uP.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 16, 2009)

fire in the hole 

baaaked


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning people. I wish I could join you but mondays for me means getting back to the grind of things.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

this bongs for you Kant


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> this bongs for you Kant


this one too


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

you guys are making me jealous, but i appreciate the thought.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's with Oregon wanting to raise the beer tax by 1900% ? WTF is that?
> 
> I don't drink, but damn, that's way over excessive.


*There'd be bodies in the streets if they tried that here.... here a 12 is between $11.99 - 14.99 .... 24 $20.84 - 24.99.. seeing that we're know for our swillability, raising prices would not work.... Like in Ontario I went in the beer store..yeah thats right.. a beer store.. you can't buy beer at corner stores..you have to go to a special store for beer and one for booze.. but a 24 was $35.00 WTF..how the hell are people supposed to keep a good addiction going at those prices..... at that price weed is cheaper..I can drink a 24 no prob. and 3.5 costs 
$25 - 30..so I'll take the weed.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay for Family Day! The Beer Store and LCBO is closed though Twisty, lol. Guess we have to fire it up some more.


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 16, 2009)

just woke up. bout to blaze out of my new chillum.

happy family day chiceh.

happy presidents day to all of you americans.

bongloads for obama!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)

Morming all


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Haha, yes the gemini, my brother is one. My moon is in Gemini, so I can relate some, lol.
> My hubby is a Libra and daughter a Virgo. I have lots of Libras in my life, mom, hubby, best friend, other friends and family members. What is the weirdest though, my hubby and bf have the same birth date, 1 year apart. They are very similar, lol. Kinda of creepy at times though, lol.


*hubby and bf..???*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Yay for Family Day! The Beer Store and LCBO is closed though Twisty, lol. Guess we have to fire it up some more.


*Yeah WTF is that... no beer sold on Sundays... thats the biggest here after thursdays (payday)....*





tipsgnob said:


> *hubby and bf..???*


*Chiceh is a kinky beggar(ette)... I'm thinking she means best friend... but you NEVER know with those kinky Canucks..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hubby and bf..???*



Lmao, best friend.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Lmao, best friend.


*whew! I thought I had missed something....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Shock The Monkey


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*leave my monkey alone vette.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Got a monkey on your back ...............


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*yes...but it is a spider monkey..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got a bird on my back.. actually my shoulder and its a parrot .. I got rid of the monkey years ago


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

monkeys are over rated. parrots are just annoying. it's all about bats.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh batshit ................. 

We have bats here .. I hate those fuckers you can see them at dusk zipping around ..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*bat shit is good for our plants..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

And Cash Is great for our pockets ..........................


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *bat shit is good for our plants..........*


exactly! I should be worshiped as a god, bringer of life....through my shit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*thats a shitty attitude........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats a shitty attitude........*


bow to the bat!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*my back hurts.....no bowing*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

can I at least get a shrine with a golden statue of me as the center piece?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

We have a Bowling alley , a tennis court , a baseball field and a ton of other shit in our living room..




We just got a WII and just about every attachment too


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea the WII is fun, i love mario kart


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

It keeps the kids busy while they are here ............


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

crap wrong thread....oops


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

kant said:


> i'm more concern about what she's planning on doing with that pineapple. I mean those bananas look pretty spent.



fail ........................ 

Wrong thread


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> fail ........................
> 
> Wrong thread



that's the problem with having half a dozen tabs open....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh well Folks I'd love to stay and shoot the shit with you guys and get baked ...BUT its time for me to take that dreaded ride to drive my kids home .. 1 1/2 hrs each way ..I'll be back about 4:30 ish to smoke with all you POTHEADS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Have a safe drive. 

I'll pinch hit (literally) for Vette.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 16, 2009)

i had 11 years of that crap good luck...rob


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Break a mirror?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a Bowling alley , a tennis court , a baseball field and a ton of other shit in our living room..
> We just got a WII and just about every attachment too


*So pull anything yet....?? *


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 16, 2009)

married the devil her self.................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a Bowling alley , a tennis court , a baseball field and a ton of other shit in our living room..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha!! I KNEW you would let the kids on it!!! Told you so!!!

Hey Twisty, I can't rep you (spread love crap) But, BEAUTIFUL ladies!!!! I saw them! I liked!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hahahahahaha!! I KNEW you would let the kids on it!!! Told you so!!!
> 
> Hey Twisty, I can't rep you (spread love crap) But, BEAUTIFUL ladies!!!! I saw them! I liked!


*Thanks Sunny... they should look nice in 4 weeks..... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey sunnyside thanks for the bump and i told my wife its for her...if you have any questions about nursing my wife can help out things may be a little diff here in texas....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks Sunny... they should look nice in 4 weeks..... *


They will be GOOOOOOD! I am so glad you got pics up, made my day!



robert 14617 said:


> hey sunnyside thanks for the bump and i told my wife its for her...if you have any questions about nursing my wife can help out things may be a little diff here in texas....


Yeah!! Thanks! I know there is a lot to it, and I appreciate any advice I can get! Tell her thank you again!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They will be GOOOOOOD! I am so glad you got pics up, made my day!
> 
> 
> Yeah!! Thanks! I know there is a lot to it, and I appreciate any advice I can get! Tell her thank you again!


*Its just such a hassle to get someone I can trust to take the pics and email them to me......... always a fly in the ointment........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I made it in record time .. The Subaru just grabbed hold of the road and went ..

I put in a Pearl Jam CD in and called it a day ..I made it round trip in 2 hrs 10 min ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hahahahahaha!! I KNEW you would let the kids on it!!! Told you so!!!
> 
> Hey Twisty, I can't rep you (spread love crap) But, BEAUTIFUL ladies!!!! I saw them! I liked!


 I have not even played it yet China's Brother is the game Geek in this house 

The kids loved it


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 16, 2009)

My kid would clean your house to play on a Wii. She only has a Playstation (2 I THINK) and a Ninendo DS..... She is the game geek for sure. She has been a big help with the new site....

Hay bakers! Takin a bong break from loadin avatars...

You GOT to try this shit I got from some friends. Niiiiiiccceee, coff coff..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Just because your name is puff... don't bogart...... pass it over to me........ ...............Rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooll another one, just like the other one..... opps, sorry.... lost my mind... 
*


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 16, 2009)

Here ya go, Twisty.


I know it can't hold a candle to your loverly ladies, but it ain't too bad.....

Luved the bud porn. Had to mop up the laptop. Why ya gotta go and make me jealous like that?


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Here ya go, Twisty.
> 
> 
> I know it can't hold a candle to your loverly ladies, but it ain't too bad.....
> ...


he's good at that.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 16, 2009)

Hay Kant, wuzup?


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

just chillin' when i should be doing work.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Here ya go, Twisty.
> 
> 
> I know it can't hold a candle to your loverly ladies, but it ain't too bad.....
> ...


*Thanks...puff puff... Yeah the ladies are nice... so far... I keep looking in to see how they like the extra heat, I'll be blind in another week at this rate.... someone just told me the 430 phillips son agro I got has MH spectrum too ... 30%.. that was a nice surprise as I had to take out the veg lights I wanted to leave up.... go figure something as a bonus as opposed to the bone(us) I usually get..... *


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 16, 2009)

Bone-us. You so funny, you maka me laff.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Afternoon bake  

Dead like Me marathon on sci-fi channel. Love that show.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Afternoon bake
> 
> Dead like Me marathon on sci-fi channel. Love that show.


*What a rip off... We didn't get shit marathons here.. we usually get the 48 hours one at least..... 
puff... stop giggling, you're drawing attention......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im just waiting for that look in her eye .. 

You know that look .. The look that says , Come over here and lets swap DNA .. 

The kids are gone and im loving the peace and quiet


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*w00t... lets break out the Q tips..... what... oh.. that DNA...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was being polite 

Ok so Twisty can understand 


Fornicate .....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Do you have your browser set to clear your private history every time you close it?If so, I think it's the cache getting cleared that makes you have to log back in, so uncheck the clear cache option and see if that helps.


Chiceh said:


> Question for you all......
> 
> Do you have to log in several times a day? Lets say if you leave your computer for like 5 or 10 minutes and come back, does it log you out? It has been doing this to me for the past few days now. Just wondering if it is me or everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ahh ze boom boom ... the hubba hubba... the horizontal hula... shall I go on....??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ahh ze boom boom ... the hubba hubba... the horizontal hula... shall I go on....??*


Nope ...I think you understand now .. 

I saw a few dead skunks on the road today .. That means spring is on its way .. skunks hibernate


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*I have to log on after I have been gone now.*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have to log on after I have been gone now.*


*??? hey tips if staff has a hassle, you're toast...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *??? hey tips if staff has a hassle, you're toast...*


*what? I din do anything....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have to lg on..but if I clear my private data on firefox and cache is checked, or if I use a tool like cc cleaner,it will reset it and I have to log in.Try it and see if that's the problem, tips.In firefox, click tools, clear private data, and uncheck the cache box.You should still clear your cache every once in a while.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't have to lg on..but if I clear my private data on firefox and cache is checked, or if I use a tool like cc cleaner,it will reset it and I have to log in.Try it and see if that's the problem, tips.In firefox, click tools, clear private data, and uncheck the cache box.You should still clear your cache every once in a while.


*I don't have firefox...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

I switched to firefox a long time ago.. Its better than explorer IMO


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Ohhh...well, in firefox, it keeps what you're typing up if you accidentally click a link...you just have to hit the back button.I had to retype in IE when I did that.


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't have firefox...*


Mine too.It's faster, more secure, you can do more with it.


korvette1977 said:


> I switched to firefox a long time ago.. Its better than explorer IMO


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh...well, in firefox, it keeps what you're typing up if you accidentally click a link...you just have to hit the back button.I had to retype in IE when I did that.
> 
> Mine too.It's faster, more secure, you can do more with it.



NO POP UPS is the BEST part


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, that is pretty nice.But I have a veritable internet arsenal on my comp, so they don't make it through anyway.


korvette1977 said:


> NO POP UPS is the BEST part


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*I don't have pop ups..*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't have pop ups..*


*LOL............................... that made me crack up.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't have pop ups..*


You need Viagra then .. Mine pops up on command


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Seems I have crop failure....................  Whats that they say, use it or lose it... 
I think it died of neglect...... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*I thought we were talking about computers you horny bastards.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Seems I have crop failure....................  Whats that they say, use it or lose it...
> I think it died of neglect......
> *



But that Blow up girlfriend you have seems to have many Miles on her


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I thought we were talking about computers you horny bastards.........*


*I was......................... *



korvette1977 said:


> But that Blow up girlfriend you have seems to have many Miles on her


*Miles..?? Oh so thats what they call it.... how DO you clean this off....
My last one melted when I used a solvent.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I was......................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never had one ,, BUT what about giving it a bath ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I never had one ,, BUT what about giving it a bath ..


*It farts in the tub.... FROM TWO PLACES.....!!! 
that just ain't right......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It farts in the tub.... FROM TWO PLACES.....!!!
> that just ain't right.........
> *



Some would call that a Jacuzzi ...........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*jacuzzi? I didn't know she was french twisty......*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bien oui.. that Fifi makes me so horny I could pole vault..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

I have one sprout that's about two inches,the other two haven't broken the soil yet.I planted them yesterday.They should be up in a couple of days.If not, I'll peek in the soil and see if I covered em too much.I don't think I did though.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have one sprout that's about two inches,the other two haven't broken the soil yet.I planted them yesterday.They should be up in a couple of days.If not, I'll peek in the soil and see if I covered em too much.I don't think I did though.


*good job snotey...I mean stoney...sorry dyslexia.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

No problem, snotpig b..sorry...anagram...


tipsgnob said:


> *good job snotey...I mean stoney...sorry dyslexia.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No problem, snotpig b..sorry...anagram...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Bribing me with hugs, eh?


tipsgnob said:


>


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*yep...did it work?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Of course!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *yep...did it work?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

hehe, now we know a currency that stony will accept.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Pot works, too.


Kant said:


> hehe, now we know a currency that stony will accept.


Hiii sicc!


SICC";2096561][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better-1505.html said:


> [/url]


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2009)

I love this crew  Stoney, SICC, Tips, Kant


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pot works, too.
> 
> Hiii sicc!


yes but hugs are cheaper.....and you'll never know how crappy of a grower i am if i only give out hugs...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pot works, too.
> 
> Hiii sicc!


*I have some pot...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

SICC";2096561][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better-1505.html said:


> [/url]



well that face just isn't having a good day.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pot works, too.
> 
> Hiii sicc!


 hey

care to join? 

 hows it goin


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you ever been peed on?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*nobody...nothing?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Have you ever been peed on?



no....but my ex apparently has.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think I have maybe like splash back, I have had pee in my mouth though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

I love you, too!


NewGrowth said:


> I love this crew  Stoney, SICC, Tips, Kant


Awww.Well, you can't get better if you cling to me and sob like that....


Kant said:


> yes but hugs are cheaper.....and you'll never know how crappy of a grower i am if i only give out hugs...


I'll take it, wrap it up!


tipsgnob said:


> *I have some pot...*


Not bad, and you?


SICC";2096616]:mrgreen: hey
care to join? bongsmilie
;-) hows it goin
:hump::hump:
:eyesmoke:[/quote]
Yes.By animals said:


> Have you ever been peed on?


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love you, too!
> 
> Awww.Well, you can't get better if you cling to me and sob like that....
> 
> ...



practice makes perfect.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 17, 2009)

That's what they say, anyway.


Kant said:


> practice makes perfect.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 17, 2009)

I feel bad that I'm left out of all this  ...though that might just be the alcohol talking, who knows.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 17, 2009)

You're not left out!Chime in!


crazywhtboy333 said:


> I feel bad that I'm left out of all this  ...though that might just be the alcohol talking, who knows.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm, well I don't know where the conversation was...but thanks FDS  I will chime in, just had a small get together at my place with some chicks my cousin knew and some other randoms.....drunk as shit and high, showed off my bong from 1960 that my grandfather gave me....and then drank more

hurray beer


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 17, 2009)

Lmao, fds salutes you.I'm not into drinking anymore..don't like to pay for it the next day.


crazywhtboy333 said:


> Hmm, well I don't know where the conversation was...but thanks FDS  I will chime in, just had a small get together at my place with some chicks my cousin knew and some other randoms.....drunk as shit and high, showed off my bong from 1960 that my grandfather gave me....and then drank more
> 
> hurray beer


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Now I heard that with my bad ear! The only thing you gotta be sorry for the next day with weed, is you have less today than you did yesterday. 

Hang overs SUCK!!!! (And they do NOT swallow!)


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Now I heard that with my bad ear! The only thing you gotta be sorry for the next day with weed, is you have less today than you did yesterday.
> 
> Hang overs SUCK!!!! (And they do NOT swallow!)


*I don't bounce back any more... more like a slow grovel.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning folks .. I Have to run China to school and do a few errands in town .. 

Its freeking 9 degrees outside .I dont wanna go out .. 

Oh well.. I'll smoke up with you people when I return......................


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice must be tons of snow over there man..... nice and baked here hows every one been holding up threw the storms


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 17, 2009)

goooooooood mornin all

happy wake-n-bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake .

What's happening?


----------



## projectinfo (Feb 17, 2009)

lol good times man , fan to fix woooo blower fan keeps detaching frmo the fucking ducting to the light hood lol fack LOTS OF METAL TAPE WILL FIX THIS


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 17, 2009)

oh oh oh...i dont usually get too excited about video games...but i just got Resident evil 4 for pc and im waaaaay excited to get baked and RIP through some zombies


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm getting baked and then ripping through some laundry, whooo hooo.  housework bites........


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

Mornin' all....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 17, 2009)

i have to clean "the batchrooms" as they say in its always sunny


other than that, me an otis driftwood (my pitty) are chillin


----------



## joeypothead4231 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh ya, i like to just wake up any day of the week and took up on my pinchy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm home alone for a glorious hour. Hubby is at work, daughter is at work for now, it's just me and the critters,  

Let's go crazy, let's get nutz........ (little early 80's prince for ya'll)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

morning everyone.

Wake n bake and bake!

I am having a party over my house today, you are all invited....The only thing required is a little yard work and I will supply the food, drink and weed....So come on over!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish I could. I'm dying to work on my yard, but it's too early yet. 

I want to rake and dig and plant things and pull stuff up...... chompin at the bit, waitin for some action........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Gardening used to be my passion until I moved here. It gets old, 12 months of gardening without a break. I am burned out on my yard. I have decided to pull everything out. I am taking out all my bushes and plants around the sides and back of my house. I am then going to lay mulch down and weed/grass killer and nothing else. I never thought there would come a day that I would be sick of gardening...then I moved to Florida.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wish I could. I'm dying to work on my yard, but it's too early yet.
> 
> I want to rake and dig and plant things and pull stuff up...... chompin at the bit, waitin for some action........


*I hear that.. I'm like a kid in a sandbox playing with my soil and potting stuff.... never mind the cabin fever side of this never ending winter... but ya just can't beat sitting outside doing a puff, having a frosty and starting your patch...... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

I got a nice new shovel last week. It's all shiny new in my kitchen by the back door where I can look at it. It's a beauty. Black blade with a bright yellow handle and black comfort grip stuff on the top 1/3 of the handle. I can't wait to use it. 

All men should have a woman as easy to please as me.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I got a nice new shovel last week. It's all shiny new in my kitchen by the back door where I can look at it. It's a beauty. Black blade with a bright yellow handle and black comfort grip stuff on the top 1/3 of the handle. I can't wait to use it.
> 
> All men should have a woman as easy to please as me.


*Hey little girl.... want to touch my shovel........... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey little girl.... want to touch my shovel........... *


Twisty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

I Home and Baking 


Cheers .. I hate doing errands in the cold


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Vette have you had a chance to play with the Wii yet?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette have you had a chance to play with the Wii yet?


No not yet .. everyone was playing it over the weekend .. Im not a Big gamer .. I'll get to it soon


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Sunny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have another shovel..... *



korvette1977 said:


> I Home and Baking
> 
> 
> Cheers .. I hate doing errands in the cold


*Morning dude.... 
I just did the bathroom and kitchen floors.... the bowl is next....
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Vette have you had a chance to play with the Wii yet?


*I'll get the sofa and chiropractor's phone number ready...........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Twisty you are such a bad boy!! I never knew it!! I LOVE it!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant wait till the weekend ,,This is the ONE weekend out of the year that I dont have to do ANYTHING,,, 
No dealing with the dogs , No doing laundry, no taking out the garbage , cooking , cleaning or anything .
I get the whole weekend to not have to do a DAMN THING , when the dog barks to go out I dont have jump up.. Im excited .. Its a tough job being a housewife ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I cant wait till the weekend ,,This is the ONE weekend out of the year that I dont have to do ANYTHING,,,
> No dealing with the dogs , No doing laundry, no taking out the garbage , cooking , cleaning or anything .
> I get the whole weekend to not have to do a DAMN THING , when the dog barks to go out I dont have jump up.. Im excited .. Its a tough job being a housewife ..


Ahhhh, the bday weekend!! See, there are some joys to getting old(er)


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning ladies, hope yall are good. Wake and vaped and ate some special truffles.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhhh, the bday weekend!! See, there are some joys to getting old(er)


Yep and along with those joys I loose more and more hair .. Ive got a KILLER bald spot ....


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep and along with those joys I loose more and more hair .. Ive got a KILLER bald spot ....


 started going thin at 18 now 44 , i can dry and style my hair in two passes of the towel after my shower...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> started going thin at 18 now 44 , i can dry and style my hair in two passes of the towel after my shower...


 I have a bald spot about the size of a softball or a grapefruit.. on the top back , And im starting to thin out up front... If not for the bullet hole scar on my head I think I'd shave it bald .. I always wear a ball cap.. and dread going to a function where i cant were a hat


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2009)

No thinning here, but thats no surprise... both my grandads had full hair. I would like to get it to slow down a bit...haircuts are a pain in the arse. 

I have a small incorrect theory based on total amount of hair alloted to a human being. If you have hairy hairy legs or back, there's just less up top. Something has to give and the body says....lose the top and wear a hat.... we still need the leg hair...  crazy idea? 


out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 17, 2009)

You guys shuddn't worry. Alot of chics think bald is sexy (including me!) After all, the head of a penis is bald, innit?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2009)

It Is??? dang no wonder they all scream when I.....




out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> You guys shuddn't worry. Alot of chics think bald is sexy (including me!) After all, the head of a penis is bald, innit?


 Whats Up Puff 

My girl loves me for me and thats cool.. Cause If history is right ..Im going to loose more . My grandfather only had hair around his ears


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning Miss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

I love these light timers I bought last week. They're gonna make me lazy though.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhhh, the bday weekend!! See, there are some joys to getting old(er)


*Ya.. after loosing sight of ones pecker that back hunch help get you back into line of sight...... *



korvette1977 said:


> Yep and along with those joys I loose more and more hair .. Ive got a KILLER bald spot ....


*Ha... crop failure..... *







misshestermoffitt said:


>


*In 11 days... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya.. after loosing sight of ones pecker that back hunch help get you back into line of sight...... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 Days here ...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 3 Days here ...


**Sigh.... same as last time...???*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow This Is FUCKED UP Imagine if it was YOUR CHILD 


http://www.nypost.com/seven/02172009/news/worldnews/boys_remains_found_inside_crocodile_155632.htm


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 17, 2009)

That is messed up.

Shows we are still a part of nature whether we like it or not. I live out by the woods. I keep an eye on my kids, even when they are out with the horses. Nature, (tho I love her), is red in tooth and claw......(Keats, I think)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 17, 2009)

I would think a kid who lived in Austrailia would be edcuated in the dangers of crocodlies. Poor kid.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wow This Is FUCKED UP Imagine if it was YOUR CHILD
> 
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/02172009/news/worldnews/boys_remains_found_inside_crocodile_155632.htm


*Crashed 4 times trying to see that.. boy what a way to die........ horrible stuff..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I would think a kid who lived in Austrailia would be edcuated in the dangers of crocodlies. Poor kid.


That is what I thought when I read it. My sister n law is from Australia and she is terrified of crocs. When she comes here for visits she gets very nervous on my lanai because of the gators. She never swims anywhere other than pools, she always says if you grow up in Australia you know better. 
I feel for the parents, I could not imagine what that would be like. He was a cute little boy.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wow This Is FUCKED UP Imagine if it was YOUR CHILD
> 
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/02172009/news/worldnews/boys_remains_found_inside_crocodile_155632.htm



another case of "watch your fucking kids"
more so if you live near a body of water with the animal that kills the most people in the world


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2009)

Sad news about the boy and crocodile. I could not imagine living near killer animals. There is enough in this world to worry about for our kids. 

After Work n Bake, Fire it uP.


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

morning chiceh...or afternoon i guess.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning chiceh...or afternoon i guess.



Heya Batboy, how are you doing? Good to see you.


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

not bad. lots of work now a days.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2009)

Kant said:


> not bad. lots of work now a days.


That's good to hear $. When will you start growing again?


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> That's good to hear $. When will you start growing again?


probably not for a while. Given how busy i've been lately i'd probably forget about the plants and kill them and i'm moving in the summer so the soonest would be like august.

which in turns means i either have to buy (which i have done in years) or go dry.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

After dinner Bake ,,,, Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> After dinner Bake ,,,, Cheers


*Have a puff for me.....
Woo hoo.. got all my papers now to do taxes...... pick up paper tomorrow..do taxes and in about 10 days $$$$$$... I hope its enough to get a comp or at least a camera that will work on this comp.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Have a puff for me.....
> Woo hoo.. got all my papers now to do taxes...... pick up paper tomorrow..do taxes and in about 10 days $$$$$$... I hope its enough to get a comp or at least a camera that will work on this comp.... *


My taxes are done and the money is already spent. The irony is I used my tax refund to pay my property tax on my house, so I really didn't see a penny! One tax refund for one tax payment..........


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> My taxes are done and the money is already spent. The irony is I used my tax refund to pay my property tax on my house, so I really didn't see a penny! One tax refund for one tax payment..........


*I'm at the other end of that.. I don't pay a cent in taxes..... but I get about 1/2 of the taxes that the landlord pays on my apt.. plus I get $$$ for living alone.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm at the other end of that.. I don't pay a cent in taxes..... but I get about 1/2 of the taxes that the landlord pays on my apt.. plus I get $$$ for living alone.... *


That has got to be nice for your landlord! I don't know how it works over there, but here it is terrible (disability) they don't pay anyone enough to survive on and to get it they put you through hell and back and then back again. I hope it isn't too hard on you Twisty...If I ever hit the powerball you will be getting a nice gift from me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Im smoking again.. Got a bowl of GDP and a dollop of hash...

I found a small seed in a bud of Grand Daddy Purple today .. Its small but hard ,I squeezed it with my fingers and it did not break .. Im going to germ it and see what happens


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

I love it when I find a seed in good herb. That is how I started growing...got some outrageous pot off some hookers in Key West, I found 6 seeds total and I took them home and put them in some dirt.....I was hooked from that moment on.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I love it when I find a seed in good herb. That is how I started growing...got some outrageous pot off some hookers in Key West, I found 6 seeds total and I took them home and put them in some dirt.....I was hooked from that moment on.



Hahaha, gotta luv it. Fire it up kids, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hahaha, gotta luv it. Fire it up kids, lol.


Oh yeah! I am with you tonight!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That has got to be nice for your landlord! I don't know how it works over there, but here it is terrible (disability) they don't pay anyone enough to survive on and to get it they put you through hell and back and then back again. I hope it isn't too hard on you Twisty...If I ever hit the powerball you will be getting a nice gift from me!


*Actually its not bad, last year I got about $600 and I pay 0, I just hope they didn't change tax rules on my disab. .. it went up about 40% last year... Our minimum wage is a lot higher than yours ......
$9.00 an hour.... and our dollar was on par with yours last summer.....
I don't know what GM pays in the US but here its about $40 - 50 per hour..... Thats what freaked me out years ago when a friend said he made $5.50 an hour and thought it was good... I wouldn't get out of bed for that..........
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

So Is this a good stock to buy 

Netflix is reporting a 65% increase in earnings due too people staying home and watching movies instead of spending money ..

Come on you market heads what do you think 
http://moneycentral.msn.com/investor/invsub/analyst/earnest.asp?Symbol=US:NFLX


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Check out this chart 

http://moneycentral.msn.com/investor/charts/chartdl.aspx?Symbol=US:NFLX


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Actually its not bad, last year I got about $600 and I pay 0, I just hope they didn't change tax rules on my disab. .. it went up about 40% last year... Our minimum wage is a lot higher than yours ......
> $9.00 an hour.... and our dollar was on par with yours last summer.....
> I don't know what GM pays in the US but here its about $40 - 50 per hour..... Thats what freaked me out years ago when a friend said he made $5.50 an hour and thought it was good... I wouldn't get out of bed for that..........
> *


Hello everyone!

My brother made less working at his job all year than I paid in taxes working only Sept-June. (about $15,000) I feel sorry for him.... he works hard for the money he makes and he could never survive on it. 

He is also a chronic pain victim..... rods in his leg/broken femur and many other medical ailments. It is sad.

*** plus he has no medical, dental etc


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So Is this a good stock to buy
> 
> Netflix is reporting a 65% increase in earnings due too people staying home and watching movies instead of spending money ..
> 
> ...


Vette I am investing in GE...they are so low right now $10.something a share. They have no where to go but up and they will. MARK MY WORDS, if you invest in GE stock you could become a very rich man. I am throwing 10k at it this week, this is a good tip.

*everyone rushes at me and tells me I am wrong now* Don't want to hear it! I KNOW this is a good tip!

Twisty, the pay over there is definitely better there than here! 
I believe our min wage is somewhere around $7.00hr here.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My brother made less working at his job all year than I paid in taxes working only Sept-June. (about $15,000) I feel sorry for him.... he works hard for the money he makes and he could never survive on it.
> 
> ...


*Hi China.... see I get about $900 a month.. all medical, perscriptions, dental, glasses, med transport paid............ *



Sunnysideup said:


> Vette I am investing in GE...they are so low right now $10.something a share. They have no where to go but up and they will. MARK MY WORDS, if you invest in GE stock you could become a very rich man. I am throwing 10k at it this week, this is a good tip.
> 
> *everyone rushes at me and tells me I am wrong now* Don't want to hear it! I KNOW this is a good tip!
> 
> ...


*Nows the time to scoff up all sorts of great deals... just don't do all tech..or commodities ... if anything should be learned, is not all your eggs in same basket.....*


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette I am investing in GE...they are so low right now $10.something a share. They have no where to go but up and they will. MARK MY WORDS, if you invest in GE stock you could become a very rich man. I am throwing 10k at it this week, this is a good tip.
> 
> *everyone rushes at me and tells me I am wrong now* Don't want to hear it! I KNOW this is a good tip!
> 
> ...


If GE stocks have dropped down to $10 what gives you such confidence that GE will stay a float or that it wont plummet down to mere dollars? Im not saying your wrong or anything Im just curious.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette I am investing in GE...they are so low right now $10.something a share. They have no where to go but up and they will. MARK MY WORDS, if you invest in GE stock you could become a very rich man. I am throwing 10k at it this week, this is a good tip.
> 
> *everyone rushes at me and tells me I am wrong now* Don't want to hear it! I KNOW this is a good tip!
> 
> ...



Good luck ....10k is way beyond my playing field .. 


Im so broke that when I fart I cant raise a scent 

Come on Spring


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*lol.......................*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi China.... see I get about $900 a month.. all medical, perscriptions, dental, glasses, med transport paid............ *
> 
> 
> 
> *Nows the time to scoff up all sorts of great deals... just don't do all tech..or commodities ... if anything should be learned, is not all your eggs in same basket.....*


Hello Twisty, 

I often wonder if he wouldn't be better off staying home... but if he is able...?!?!?! Who knows?

I am just lucky I have a good job... and grateful I can still do it with the pain issues.

How have you been feeling? 




As for stocks.... the only stocks I play are the ones in my TSA. I do not have the extra $$$ to play with. If I did have a few extra..... I would hide it in the mattress.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good luck ....10k is way beyond my playing field ..
> 
> 
> Im so broke that when I fart I cant raise a scent



Asking for a second opinion!?!?!?!?



Twistyman said:


> *lol.......................*


Please Twisty, don't encourage him!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Asking for a second opinion!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Please Twisty, don't encourage him!!!!



Now Now Now ..... Lets not go there Missy


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

Vitus.Syndrome said:


> If GE stocks have dropped down to $10 what gives you such confidence that GE will stay a float or that it wont plummet down to mere dollars? Im not saying your wrong or anything Im just curious.


It may go lower, it probably will. GE is going green, they will be around all time to come. Just 2 months ago their stock was at $28 and that was considered to be a buying time. I have waited and watched, it is almost to its lowest point and it will bounce back with a vengeance. Watch it, you will see. 



korvette1977 said:


> Good luck ....10k is way beyond my playing field ..
> 
> 
> Im so broke that when I fart I cant raise a scent
> ...


I am broke too...Once a year I get a disbursement from a trust. I usually do home improvements or a vacation or something for the kids...this year I am investing. I am not giving up on our market and this is the time to buy, imo.

Hi China!!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello Twisty,
> 
> I often wonder if he wouldn't be better off staying home... but if he is able...?!?!?! Who knows?
> 
> ...


*Good thanks, actually pretty damn good all in all... has your plague cleared up completely.....??*



korvette1977 said:


> Now Now Now ..... Lets not go there Missy


*Fight...fight..

*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Now Now Now ..... Lets not go there Missy


I concede.... he knows way too much!!!!!kiss-ass



Twistyman said:


> *Good thanks, actually pretty damn good all in all... has your plague cleared up completely.....??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***Don't worry.... I'll get him back..... I always do.

No, still have the plaque.... can't seem to shake it. Tomorrow will be three weeks and three antibiotics. Fake it till I make it.... I'll be fine. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Hey psssst vette... sleep with one eye open or your giblets may get shaved.................. close.......... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi China!!


Hi Sunny!!!! How are your feathered friends? Are they behaving?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good thanks, actually pretty damn good all in all... has your plague cleared up completely.....??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats funny we dont fight ,, 

She yells 
I yell back
She yell's louder 
I put my tail between my legs and concede


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats funny we dont fight ,,
> 
> She yells
> I yell back
> ...


Awwwww... we love each other. 


***watch those giblets buddy!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hi Sunny!!!! How are your feathered friends? Are they behaving?


Hi! Yeah, they are being good. No bites yet this week! Life is good.



korvette1977 said:


> Thats funny we dont fight ,,
> 
> She yells
> I yell back
> ...


Hahaha! That is the best way to do it, my honey does the same, when he is here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey psssst vette... sleep with one eye open or your giblets may get shaved.................. close.......... *



Nah ,, That would would not help , I'd buy a strap on that is 50 times bigger and teach her a lesson ...


Whoa... 

Like Mr Ed


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi! Yeah, they are being good. No bites yet this week! Life is good.
> 
> 
> Hahaha! That is the best way to do it, my honey does the same, when he is here.



Good stuff!!! A week without bird bites is a good thing. 

Men, they are great for a few things.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah ,, That would would not help , I'd buy a strap on that is 50 times bigger and teach her a lesson ...
> 
> 
> Whoa...
> ...


I need to go now....... (china puts on her chastity belt, crosses her legs and hopes for the best!!!!)

Sweet dreams everyone!!!!

Hugs all around!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Good stuff!!! A week without bird bites is a good thing.
> 
> Men, they are great for a few things.



I'd quit while I was ahead . Unless your whites will be pink and the bleach just might make it into the colors ...

I 'M your LAUNDRY bitch.. I can ruin your morning ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I need to go now....... (china puts on her chastity belt, crosses her legs and hopes for the best!!!!)
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone!!!!
> 
> Hugs all around!


Nite China, sweet dreams!

I am off to put the birds to bed and then  I will be back later.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah ,, That would would not help , I'd buy a strap on that is 50 times bigger and teach her a lesson ...
> 
> 
> Whoa...
> ...


*Don't forget to wrap it....
*










ChinaCat said:


> Good stuff!!! A week without bird bites is a good thing.
> 
> Men, they are great for a few things.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 18, 2009)

Marnin, Twisty! Vette!

Thanx for signin up you guys. I LOVE havin you on my forum.

Sooooooo, what's up? Battle of the sexes this morning?


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Marnin, Twisty! Vette!
> 
> Thanx for signin up you guys. I LOVE havin you on my forum.
> 
> Sooooooo, what's up? Battle of the sexes this morning?



They probably both passed out at their keyboards.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 18, 2009)

Prolly from that killah they grow...... Goddamit I gotta grow my own!!! I wanna pass out too...... wahhhhhh.....


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Prolly from that killah they grow...... Goddamit I gotta grow my own!!! I wanna pass out too...... wahhhhhh.....


haha. join the club. I won't be able to grow until august at the earliest. which means i'm probably gonna be dry until next november.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 18, 2009)

We are not happy in our club.

We don't want jackets.


I won't be able to until I get set up for solar/wind. But soon, muhahahahaha, sooooooon......


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

haha sounds like your going to conquer the world with green energy and delicious bud.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 18, 2009)

How did you guess????

Dangit, now I gotta come up with another master plan......


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> How did you guess????
> 
> Dangit, now I gotta come up with another master plan......


I promise not to leak your original master plan if i can be one of your minions.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ........... The Weatherman says snow today .... 


Oh well.. Cheers


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

I love snow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love spring .... You can keep the snow 

Good morning


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

Morning everyone. I will be baking later today. I have an invite to go to the Mote Marine this morning to get in the pool with a sick dolphin. I have swam with dolphins plenty of times, I have never been in a controlled environment with them though. This won't be like 'play time', this baby is sick and they are nursing her back to health. They need people to hold her up and walk her around the pool. A lady friend that I walk with works there and knows what a treat this would be for me, so she invited me to experience what it is like to work and help there. I am EXCITED. Oh, and there is a SeaBird Sanctuary right next door! I am hoping to go spread some of my sunny personality on them after I am done at the Mote, should be a good day!

I will let you guys know how it was when I get back! Bye!

Puff, I got your pm. I am cool with everything and I will be checking out more today and I will start to post, I am a lil shy at first....


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Marnin, Twisty! Vette!
> 
> Thanx for signin up you guys. I LOVE havin you on my forum.
> 
> Sooooooo, what's up? Battle of the sexes this morning?


*No more battles... this is the only site where no ones fighting.... for a change.....*



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Prolly from that killah they grow...... Goddamit I gotta grow my own!!! I wanna pass out too...... wahhhhhh.....


*I've been smokeless since saturday.. and will be till a week this saturday.... Bummer..*


korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ........... The Weatherman says snow today ....
> 
> 
> Oh well.. Cheers


*Morning guys/gals........... same here...7 - 10" snow today... I got the card from the post office, registered letter for my tax paper and rent increase.... probably $5.00 a month again.. I've lived here 13 years and its gone up $5.00 every year... 
Pretty good actually..... my rent is real cheap..... 
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. I will be baking later today. I have an invite to go to the Mote Marine this morning to get in the pool with a sick dolphin. I have swam with dolphins plenty of times, I have never been in a controlled environment with them though. This won't be like 'play time', this baby is sick and they are nursing her back to health. They need people to hold her up and walk her around the pool. A lady friend that I walk with works there and knows what a treat this would be for me, so she invited me to experience what it is like to work and help there. I am EXCITED. Oh, and there is a SeaBird Sanctuary right next door! I am hoping to go spread some of my sunny personality on them after I am done at the Mote, should be a good day!
> 
> I will let you guys know how it was when I get back! Bye!
> 
> Puff, I got your pm. I am cool with everything and I will be checking out more today and I will start to post, I am a lil shy at first....


*Sunny in a bikini............................. 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Well China just left for work.. all my bitch chores are done .. I just might spend the day playing GTA4.On playstation 3 . There aint much more to do


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 18, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers. 

How is it that Sunny gets to do all the fun stuff? Swimming with dolphins, too cool. Helping out a sick baby dolphin, even cooler. 

 Twisty

 Vette

 Kant

   anyone that I missed........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey miss did you get the Pm I sent you the other day ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 18, 2009)

yes I did, I'm sorry, I meant to reply then got busy with something else. Thanks for the info. 

So how's the wii? I haven't got mine yet, but I still plan too. Did you get the Wii fit? That's what I want.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yes I did, I'm sorry, I meant to reply then got busy with something else. Thanks for the info.
> 
> So how's the wii? I haven't got mine yet, but I still plan too. Did you get the Wii fit? That's what I want.


I have not played it yet , but we have SO many things im sure the fit is in there .. Im not a big gamer .. I'll play with it . I'm waiting for China to have some time to play with me .I dont wanna play alone


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 18, 2009)

The fit is a controller thingy that is like a box on the floor. You'd have to buy it seperate. 

I heard the tennis and bowling are fun. I think I'd like the bowling.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The fit is a controller thingy that is like a box on the floor. You'd have to buy it seperate.
> 
> I heard the tennis and bowling are fun. I think I'd like the bowling.


yea i like all the wii sport games ... bowling is the best 
me and my friend roll one up and play ... after we get done bowling for real ... lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep we have it ..


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep we have it ..


the wii fit has inspired some great utube videos


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaha i scare everyone away when i post in this tread .... and if i come back hours later my last post is 20 pages back


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> hahaha i scare everyone away when i post in this tread .... and if i come back hours later my last post is 20 pages back


 Nah you just get here as everyone is getting their day started ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in and out during the day, I have running around to do and lost keys to find..........


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

yea ... i guess it depends on how bored i am at work ... i get here at 8am


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a home wife, so I do some stuff around the house, then break at the computer, then back to work for a bit......etc.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm a home wife, so I do some stuff around the house, then break at the computer, then back to work for a bit......etc.



Im a House Bitch ... I do the same .. 

Come on Spring


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 18, 2009)

Shit i dont work im a full time stoner I am happy the way my life is i own the police in my city they cant bust me ....well they can but who turns down 500 dollars every attempded arrest.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

anybody care to discuss the effects of eating cannabutter compared to smoking buds?
i just started making butter and have had it a few times ...... im ready to try eating like 5 cookies at the same time.... just wondering on other peoples experiences ?


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> anybody care to discuss the effects of eating cannabutter compared to smoking buds?
> i just started making butter and have had it a few times ...... im ready to try eating like 5 cookies at the same time.... just wondering on other peoples experiences ?


Thc ingestted internally can create hallucinations if tooken with alchohal. Effects last 3-5 hours and the downfall of it is it take 2 hrs to work and thc stays in your stomach longer so if u were to naturaly go clean it would take you 2-3 months be4 your system is clean out for aa piss test.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

nice so 5 shots and 5 cookies ? 
i didnt know it will stay in ur system longer then smoking....
what about comparing say ... a blunt to the dome or eating a dozen cookies ?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*What a rip...... I ran out got tax papers and rent increase..$5.00 a month ... good.... Did taxes....$61.00 BUMMER... my disab. went up and refund went down... OH well... better than nothing I guess... so much for a new comp this month..... *




420weedman said:


> anybody care to discuss the effects of eating cannabutter compared to smoking buds?
> i just started making butter and have had it a few times ...... im ready to try eating like 5 cookies at the same time.... just wondering on other peoples experiences ?


*I got some shortbread from someone and they told me to only eat two squares... I did... then two more...and..... next thing I knew it was the next day.... me and the cat passed out covered in crumbs.......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What a rip...... I ran out got tax papers and rent increase..$5.00 a month ... good.... Did taxes....$61.00 BUMMER... my disab. went up and refund went down... OH well... better than nothing I guess... so much for a new comp this month..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So $60 here will get you a 1/4 oz of decent a 1/2 oz of regs or 3 grams of high grade


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

ew REGS [email protected]#[email protected]
here its like 40 for a quarter of decent mids...
and you get the full 8th of high grade for $60


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

id rather do this then smoke regs ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlo-3KPqZwU


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*my biggest white widow......*


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my biggest white widow......*



time to trim that bitch up ! lets see those buds


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice tips .. Now get those fingers and snips all sticky


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*it's been hanging for 4 days now...I cleaned up 2 of the smaller ones and my fingers are so sticky I can hardly type........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

smell my finger .................


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess wake n&#8217; bake is good but personally I prefer toke n&#8217; poke much better.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So $60 here will get you a 1/4 oz of decent a 1/2 oz of regs or 3 grams of high grade


*Yeah looks like its a bag o weed.... box o beer...... pack o butts............
and some supplies... maybe whack o chili fixings...... I'm shooting for the stars.......
*




tipsgnob said:


> *my biggest white widow......*



*Damn tips... good bunch of tops on that plant... how many do you have..??*


korvette1977 said:


> smell my finger .................


*Dog food.... thats just wrong........*


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I guess wake n bake is good but personally I prefer toke n poke much better.


so ..... wake toke n poke then


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah looks like its a bag o weed.... box o beer...... pack o butts............*
> *and some supplies... maybe whack o chili fixings...... I'm shooting for the stars.......*
> 
> 
> ...


*I have 6, I have chopped and hung 4 of them...that was the biggest one...*


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 18, 2009)

HAHAHA Nutttin like some pussy aftr smokin weed in the mornin to get u offf......... to a good start of the day.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have 6, I have chopped and hung 4 of them...that was the biggest one...*


*Wow tips, thats a good harvest........ *


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ew REGS [email protected]#[email protected]
> here its like 40 for a quarter of decent mids...
> and you get the full 8th of high grade for $60


I never heard these terms back when I bought weed. I only learned them here on RIU . . . I am old.

But I have it together!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> HAHAHA Nutttin like some pussy aftr smokin weed in the mornin to get u offf......... to a good start of the day.


It just makes me sleepy afterward...  Besides it takes too long and I've got stuff to do... 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

Tips they look beautiful, yum.

Guys the Mote....It was so sad and depressing, so many sick dolphins. I give those people all the credit in the world, truly wonderful people. The Sea Bird sanctuary next door wasn't much better. OMG every bird in there had a tragic story, from being beat with a golf club to having a bill taken off with a pair of pliers. I left out there bawling my eyes out...what a day. I am catching a nice buzz and then I am taking a nap.Crying kicks my ass.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have 6, I have chopped and hung 4 of them...that was the biggest one...*





Sunnysideup said:


> Tips they look beautiful, yum.
> 
> Guys the Mote....It was so sad and depressing, so many sick dolphins. I give those people all the credit in the world, truly wonderful people. The Sea Bird sanctuary next door wasn't much better. OMG every bird in there had a tragic story, from being beat with a golf club to having a bill taken off with a pair of pliers. I left out there bawling my eyes out...what a day. I am catching a nice buzz and then I am taking a nap.Crying kicks my ass.


*Thats why I can't watch anything about suffering animals.. I don't cry but I get angry and all in a lather.. (I heard that tips)..... all those aspca commercials .. I did see a show about a bird that got its beak ripped off... 
I used to have animal planet but got rid of it because of those shows like animal cops..
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

I wonder how many animal abuses are alcohol related... bastards.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Twisty, I think we are all alone....Wanna snuggle?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

ooops, spoke too soon...now I am embarrassed....


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

Wats up Sunny! 

i saw this one episode of the animal cops show thing... a house FULL of cats... cats EVERYWHERE! i all the cats they found had to be put down. just cats on top of cats, on top of more cats....


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Twisty, I think we are all alone....Wanna snuggle?





Sunnysideup said:


> ooops, spoke too soon...now I am embarrassed....


*Damn these interruptions.... oh well...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> ooops, spoke too soon...now I am embarrassed....


You go on ahead and cuddle Sunny, I'll turn my head  


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Wats up Sunny!
> 
> i saw this one episode of the animal cops show thing... a house FULL of cats... cats EVERYWHERE! i all the cats they found had to be put down. just cats on top of cats, on top of more cats....


Hey there!Not much here, I am getting ready to lay down....I am beat. How you doing? Did you make that Green Dragon yet?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn these interruptions.... oh well...*


I tried!



CrackerJax said:


> You go on ahead and cuddle Sunny, I'll turn my head
> 
> 
> out.


Thanks CJ! I just love him! He is snuggly.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Teddy Bear!! 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to have an affair.I can't get no satisfaction around here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Forum sex is like Chinese food 



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Full of rice?


CrackerJax said:


> Forum sex is like Chinese food
> 
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think I'm going to have an affair.I can't get no satisfaction around here.


*65 14th ave..... #23
Twistyville, Qc.
k8h 9b5...........
*





*
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome.Make sure you have an emotional soundtrack,as we will be tortured by our forbidden lust.


Twistyman said:


> *65 14th ave..... #23
> Twistyville, Qc.
> k8h 9b5...........
> *
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Full of rice?


It never satisfies..... but maybe rice might help?! 



out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It never satisfies..... but maybe rice might help?!
> 
> 
> 
> out.


 stickey rice?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh well...nothing satisfies indefinitely.


CrackerJax said:


> It never satisfies..... but maybe rice might help?!
> 
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank G*D, otherwise we'd still be in the trees flinging crap at one another...instead of on forums doing the same 

dammit, that won't come out either, I'm serious, that'll stain, don't you... DON'T!! (splat)


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm.Crap flinging might satisfy indefinitely,after all.......


CrackerJax said:


> Thank G*D, otherwise we'd still be in the trees flinging crap at one another...instead of on forums doing the same
> 
> dammit, that won't come out either, I'm serious, that'll stain, don't you... DON'T!! (splat)
> 
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

the brick i dropped yesterday would have killed someone if i were to fling it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

So it was square, huh?


robert 14617 said:


> the brick i dropped yesterday would have killed someone if i were to fling it


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Ow!!! Square peg coming out of a round hole? Bungholio!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

It's time for....


CrackerJax said:


> Ow!!! Square peg coming out of a round hole? Bungholio!!
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

didn't even taper at the end my sphincter slammed shut ,you could hear it from outside the house!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

For some reason, I find this picture intensely erotic.Look at the guy's eyes and the expression on his face as he watches that woman toke on that opium pipe.Anyone care to guess what he's thinking?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

After something like that, I think a trowel might come in handy with the prep H....


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Did it make a big splash?Did your ass slam shut quickly enough that it wasn't filled by the toilet tsunami?


robert 14617 said:


> didn't even taper at the end my sphincter slammed shut ,you could hear it from outside the house!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> For some reason, I find this picture intensely erotic.View attachment 329858Look at the guy's eyes and the expression on his face as he watches that woman toke on that opium pipe.Anyone care to guess what he's thinking?


I'm thinking that blanket isn't covering his knees.  Yikes!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

LMAO...I didn't even see that.


CrackerJax said:


> I'm thinking that blanket isn't covering his knees.  Yikes!!
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hmm.Crap flinging might satisfy indefinitely,after all.......


*I know I'm done after one turd to the head...... *



Stoney McFried said:


> For some reason, I find this picture intensely erotic.View attachment 329858Look at the guy's eyes and the expression on his face as he watches that woman toke on that opium pipe.Anyone care to guess what he's thinking?


*"If I wasn't so fucked up I'd tear a strip off of that......" *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, tends to make you want to quit for the day.


Twistyman said:


> *I know I'm done after one turd to the head...... *







Twistyman said:


> *"If I wasn't so fucked up I'd tear a strip off of that......" *


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

So I had a fun day at the abortion clinic


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

bring anything for show and tell?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

A dead fetus


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

late term or DNC?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Newgrowth, just tell your mom it's too late already.


NewGrowth said:


> So I had a fun day at the abortion clinic


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Newgrowth, just tell your mom it's too late already.


 Yeah the hanger worked though. Planned parenthood is a funny place, so many hot chicks walk in there that i told my buddy it's a good place to pick up chicks.  So what are you in for?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

And you know that the girls from planned parenthood put out.


NewGrowth said:


> Yeah the hanger worked though. Planned parenthood is a funny place, so many hot chicks walk in there that i told my buddy it's a good place to pick up chicks.  So what are you in for?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And you know that the girls from planned parenthood put out.


And have at least one month free birth control! There was a great poster on the wall. It said "Don't like abortions? Get a vascetemy!"  OOOH Look! I just picked this one a little late but ok.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Eat it!!!!!!


NewGrowth said:


> And have at least one month free birth control! There was a great poster on the wall. It said "Don't like abortions? Get a vascetemy!"  OOOH Look! I just picked this one a little late but ok.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Nah I have to do my laundry, plus that would not do much. Probably dry to weigh about a gram at most. My next trip is going to be 4gs


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*Years ago when I was in Miami a girl I'd met asked me to drive her to the clinic... so I'm sitting there trying to figure what this place is.. lots of gorgeous women so I asked Amber (name should have been a clue) what it was.. it was a VD clinic and it was packed.. so I split and went to the hotel and boiled my giblets........... JK.. I hadn't partaken of Amber....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, tell the truth.You scrubbed your face raw, didn't ya?


Twistyman said:


> *Years ago when I was in Miami a girl I'd met asked me to drive her to the clinic... so I'm sitting there trying to figure what this place is.. lots of gorgeous women so I asked Amber (name should have been a clue) what it was.. it was a VD clinic and it was packed.. so I split and went to the hotel and boiled my giblets........... JK.. I hadn't partaken of Amber....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Years ago when I was in Miami a girl I'd met asked me to drive her to the clinic... so I'm sitting there trying to figure what this place is.. lots of gorgeous women so I asked Amber (name should have been a clue) what it was.. it was a VD clinic and it was packed.. so I split and went to the hotel and boiled my giblets........... JK.. I hadn't partaken of Amber....*


So you are saying this "VD" clinic might also be a good place to pickup chicks?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, tell the truth.You scrubbed your face raw, didn't ya?


*Its funny you said that.. I was down there in my van for a month after suing a guy.. and about three weeks after that clinic fiasco I was driving home and had a power sore throat.. The week before I'd met a girl with a less stripper name and we got along famously, and I'd buried my face on a few occasions... so I'm driving home and stopped at a Western Union in South Carolina to pick up some money..so I get to the window and just squeaked.. throat was all swollen and no voice... as soon as I got back I went to the Dr. telling him I think I ate bad bush..... turns out it was a strep throat.... What a trip... clinic, caught in Liberty City riot...
bad bush alert...... I needed a vacation from my vacation....  Damn quaaludes ........
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its funny you said that.. I was down there in my van for a month after suing a guy.. and about three weeks after that clinic fiasco I was driving home and had a power sore throat.. The week before I'd met a girl with a less stripper name and we got along famously, and I'd buried my face on a few occasions... so I'm driving home and stopped at a Western Union in South Carolina to pick up some money..so I get to the window and just squeaked.. throat was all swollen and no voice... as soon as I got back I went to the Dr. telling him I think I ate bad bush..... turns out it was a strep throat.... What a trip... clinic, caught in Liberty City riot...
> bad bush alert...... I needed a vacation from my vacation....  Damn quaaludes ........
> *


 You are the best twisty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Pussy can get strep bacteria.They check for it when you're pregnant.


Twistyman said:


> *Its funny you said that.. I was down there in my van for a month after suing a guy.. and about three weeks after that clinic fiasco I was driving home and had a power sore throat.. The week before I'd met a girl with a less stripper name and we got along famously, and I'd buried my face on a few occasions... so I'm driving home and stopped at a Western Union in South Carolina to pick up some money..so I get to the window and just squeaked.. throat was all swollen and no voice... as soon as I got back I went to the Dr. telling him I think I ate bad bush..... turns out it was a strep throat.... What a trip... clinic, caught in Liberty City riot...
> bad bush alert...... I needed a vacation from my vacation....  Damn quaaludes ........
> *


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Now I'm not sure if I want to eat pussy anymore.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You are the best twisty


*Yeah at getting myself in a mess.. My old man used to say I had two brains... ones lost and the other is looking for it...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*WTF happened to diemdepyro.....????? The guy was like my shadow and now he's gone......... 

Donuts..??
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Get some Listerine.


NewGrowth said:


> Now I'm not sure if I want to eat pussy anymore.


Lookit this.[youtube]T4Z4mjBjW3E[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate cleaning in my day off. I need a sexy little maid


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.top-maids.com/faq.html Here ya go.A topless maid service.You may find one on craigslist for your area.


NewGrowth said:


> I hate cleaning in my day off. I need a sexy little maid


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> http://www.top-maids.com/faq.html Here ya go.A topless maid service.You may find one on craigslist for your area.


Sound sexy but probably don't clean much but the pipes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

You can always masturbate when she goes home.


NewGrowth said:


> Sound sexy but probably don't clean much but the pipes.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 18, 2009)

I want me a sexy pool boy, who does laundry. And bakes brownies. And lives to give foot massages.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Now I'm not sure if I want to eat pussy anymore.



If God did not want pussy to be eaten , He would of never shaped it like a Taco 





In


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You can always masturbate when she goes home.


That takes the fun out of it. Twisty should I name my vacuum cleaner Amber?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

LMAO.Look....a tampon string..you can see it better in the link.http://fisherwy.blogspot.com/2007/11/amy-winehouse-showed-all-was-not-well.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

a Kirby........................


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a beast but get the job done. It's too small stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

I edited it, click the link.


NewGrowth said:


> It's a beast but get the job done. It's too small stoney


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I edited it, click the link.


 wow that's just wrong any takers? 

Damn I can't find my lighter!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think thats string from her dress ,,, a tampon string aint that long .. maybe some tattered panties


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Tattered panties that might be even worse.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think I'm going to have an affair.I can't get no satisfaction around here.


*I can't get no.....hey stoney...hint hint....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Going online with a credit card is a bad idea . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*trimmed...this much better...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*thank you...I got 5 more to do........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

tips is a trimming bitch .. and all sticky too


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats the kind of work i never have a problem with................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That takes the fun out of it. Twisty should I name my vacuum cleaner Amber?


*I don't know...is it full of crabs and have a discharge......*



korvette1977 said:


> and all sticky too


 *Just like a used rubber........................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't know...is it full of crabs and have a discharge......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Just like a used rubber........................*


*do you just call me a used rubber you old coot?*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you just call me a used rubber you old coot?*


I think he was referring to your mom


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you just call me a used rubber you old coot?*


*Was that sonny.. speak up I'm deef........ *


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2009)

Drive-by posting.........


What's up everyone? Fire it UP.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Chiceh! I just woke up from a nap and I am firing it up with you!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Chiceh! I just woke up from a nap and I am firing it up with you!



I am almost ready to watch my show then head to bed. Need a couple more bong hits first.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

I right here with you


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 18, 2009)

same, blazin that 1960's bong....also tonight's the last night ima be on RIU for the rest of the week, going to visit ODU this weekend and party my ass off


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> View attachment 329959LMAO.Look....a tampon string..you can see it better in the link.http://fisherwy.blogspot.com/2007/11/amy-winehouse-showed-all-was-not-well.html


She is one trouble broad, eh?? Oh how gross!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 18, 2009)

gettin ready to go to bake an go to bed

i might not bake though

im super stoned
i already ate half a box of kix


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*most broads are trouble...*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *trimmed...this much better...*


I am SO jealous, Tips. Are you going to share with me? Take me riding, maybe, make up for being so rude and selfish to me? <wink> <wink> 

I really, really hope that this does not come out too large! Here's my latest science experiment. Many, many thanks to New Growth and Tips for all their help. Thanks guys


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *most broads are trouble...*



Oooh, you are mean, mean, mean.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> I am SO jealous, Tips. Are you going to share with me? Take me riding, maybe, make up for being so rude and selfish to me? <wink> <wink>
> 
> I really, really hope that this does not come out too large! Here's my latest science experiment. Many, many thanks to New Growth and Tips for all their help. Thanks guys


*very excellent looking scrog there LG....looks like you will be smoking some homegrown soon...*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

So how do you do that, putting in the giant pic, rather than the thumbnail? I think I like the little ones better, but just curiuos.

And according to YOU, I have about two weeks left of growing, then chop chop. 

I'm still trying to find the picture of either my tit or NG's tit to change my signature. What's the crowd's opinion? His tit or mine? Tips? I'd use one of yours, but Stoney has posted them all over the place. The one with the chrome thong was priceless!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> So how do you do that, putting in the giant pic, rather than the thumbnail? I think I like the little ones better, but just curiuos.
> 
> And according to YOU, I have about two weeks left of growing, then chop chop.
> 
> I'm still trying to find the picture of either my tit or NG's tit to change my signature. What's the crowd's opinion? His tit or mine? Tips? I'd use one of yours, but Stoney has posted them all over the place. The one with the chrome thong was priceless!


I sure don't want to see NG tit...so I guess that leaves you LG...tit tay.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can't get no.....hey stoney...hint hint....*


Yeah, that's a tampon string, NOT a string from her dress like somebody else said.Notice how it's more than one string, braided together.


Leilani Garden said:


> She is one trouble broad, eh?? Oh how gross!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, that's a tampon string, NOT a string from her dress like somebody else said.Notice how it's more than one string, braided together.


*how's the babies baby?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

One is good, the other two aren't.They just didn't want to grow,it seems.Guess I'll start over on them.


tipsgnob said:


> *how's the babies baby?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> One is good, the other two aren't.They just didn't want to grow,it seems.Guess I'll start over on them.


give them some more time......


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, that's a tampon string, NOT a string from her dress like somebody else said.Notice how it's more than one string, braided together.


Hey, I never said it was not a tampoon thread! I said she was one troubled broad.

Wow, the term "rode hard and put away wet" sure seems like it was made for her. You know she's only in her early twenties? She looks SIXTY. Gross. 

Tips, I'm really, really sorry but I cannot find the picture of my left and most favored tit. I just cannot find it. I'll have to use NG's tit shot instead, okay? Just don't look at it if it bothers you. It's a little hairy, but other than that, just another guy tit, lmao. It's really cute.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> One is good, the other two aren't.They just didn't want to grow,it seems.Guess I'll start over on them.


Stoney, your babies are sad? Awww. Did you ever get that heat problem resolved?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Nah, they're done.Seriously.I just checked them.They just keeled over and died.


tipsgnob said:


> give them some more time......


No, someone else said it wasn't, I saw it when I was skimming through the posts before replying.


Leilani Garden said:


> Hey, I never said it was not a tampoon thread! I said she was one troubled broad.
> 
> Wow, the term "rode hard and put away wet" sure seems like it was made for her. You know she's only in her early twenties? She looks SIXTY. Gross.
> 
> Tips, I'm really, really sorry but I cannot find the picture of my left and most favored tit. I just cannot find it. I'll have to use NG's tit shot instead, okay? Just don't look at it if it bothers you. It's a little hairy, but other than that, just another guy tit, lmao. It's really cute.


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

you still have the one good one right?


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, they're done.Seriously.I just checked them.They just keeled over and died.
> 
> No, someone else said it wasn't, I saw it when I was skimming through the posts before replying.


Sorry about your plants. Whatever happened with the heat in that closet? Anything? 

And remember now . . . it's a tampoon, not a tampon. K? 

My condolences on your little ones.

Tips, I cannot find my tit shot. It'll have to be NG's tit, okay? 

That okay with you, NG??


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, and I treated them all exactly the same, so I don't know what's up.


Kant said:


> you still have the one good one right?


It's at 78 right now, so it's good.Thanks for the condolences.I'm rather depressed today, so I just popped some prozac and I'm off for a bit.Love ya.


Leilani Garden said:


> Sorry about your plants. Whatever happened with the heat in that closet? Anything?
> 
> And remember now . . . it's a tampoon, not a tampon. K?
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, and I treated them all exactly the same, so I don't know what's up.
> 
> It's at 78 right now, so it's good.Thanks for the condolences.I'm rather depressed today, so I just popped some prozac and I'm off for a bit.Love ya.


*holler at me when the meloncholy is gone....or before whatever..take care.*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *holler at me when the meloncholy is gone....or before whatever..take care.*


Stoney? The plants? Well, maybe it was the seeds? Heat? Dunno.

I'm sorry you're feeling so bummed and depressed. You don't take prozac on an as needed basis do you? I hope not.

It'll happen with the plants. you've done it before, right? Just keep at it. Something wasn't right; better to find out in the beginning than later down the road, right? 

Smooch to you, Stoney.


Okay, Tips, sorry for the missing tit shot. I cant' find my tit! I've lost my tit! Oh no! 

How about this instead??


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a cute hairy man tit


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I have a cute hairy man tit


I have lost my tit! HELP!! 

Help! Lost tit. Left one? Most favored one? Anyone seen it anywhere? I cannot find my tit!!

Yes, NG, yours is cute.

Scroll back a page or two for your very public acknowledgement in the care of my scrog!

I cannot find my tit! Help me someone! It's the left one, sort of suntanned in the shot? Anyone seen it? ?? Help!

What's with the Blessed Shoe Shrine? You ought to have a pic of your legs in your signature. A giant shoe?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> I have lost my tit! HELP!!
> 
> Help! Lost tit. Left one? Most favored one? Anyone seen it anywhere? I cannot find my tit!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that sweetest scrog ever . . .

I found mine it was in my trash can, it's the left one of course!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> I have lost my tit! HELP!!
> 
> Help! Lost tit. Left one? Most favored one? Anyone seen it anywhere? I cannot find my tit!!
> 
> ...


 "the blessed shoe shrine" is a statue in Iraq. An Iraqi artist made it after the shoe was thrown at Bush.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Morning folks 

We got hit with about 6'' of snow .. 

Aint this a bitch... Where is Spring


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks
> 
> We got hit with about 6'' of snow ..
> 
> Aint this a bitch... Where is Spring


*G'Day..... about 8 - 10" yesterday and another few today..... I'm so fed up with this winter........... I think I've been outside like 30 times over the whole thing....
Help I'm a prisoner.......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a two hr delay with school so China Is still in bed .. The snow is real sticky and packed .Too bad my kids aint here ,This is great snowman making snow ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake. 

It's snowing here  I am done with snow, I guess Mother Nature didn't get the memo.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

So whats on the agenda today ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

im weighting for the pic's of the snow man vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im weighting for the pic's of the snow man vette



You mean "waiting"' ? 


You'll be waiting a great while , My kids aint here .. They will be back in two weeks ,, Hopefully all the snow will be gone .. But your welcome to come over and build one if you so desire ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you...................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

I have not much of an agenda today, but I did just hear the best news story _ever_.

Dude was working in his basement when he heard someone kick in his front door. He peeked under the door and saw jeans and shoes he didn't recognize trying to wedge his TV out of the entertainment center. 

He called 911 as he snuck out the back basement door. He came around his house and found the robbers van running in his driveway, so he got in it and drove it away. The 911 people told him to stop driving, he could be charged for the theft (Um, don't break into my house and I won't steal your van, duh). 

When the cops came, the crooks had left a pile of electronics in the driveway and had run off. The jerks had even hauled the guys kids tricycle out to the pile to be stolen. 

Now they're missing their van...... losers..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont mind the dogs ,, as long as you dont get within their range (electric fence type)
they wont rip you apart


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have not much of an agenda today, but I did just hear the best news story _ever_.
> 
> Dude was working in his basement when he heard someone kick in his front door. He peeked under the door and saw jeans and shoes he didn't recognize trying to wedge his TV out of the entertainment center.
> 
> ...


 Thats two days old news ,, You need to get up with the times


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

CNN just reported it this morning. Sorry, thought it was funny.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> CNN just reported it this morning. Sorry, thought it was funny.


Well, I never saw it. Sweet justice!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

vettes missing his kids he may need a hug


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya sunny!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

Sunny  how was the dolphin swim yesterday?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> hiya sunny!


Hiya! Pass that over here!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny  how was the dolphin swim yesterday?


Ooooh, I wrote about it a few pages back, it is now buried....Miss, it was the most sad thing I have ever witnessed. It really wiped me out with all the crying I did. Very sad, and, I will not be doing that again. I am glad there are people that can do this type of work, but, it is not me. It really effected me, I felt so sad yesterday, I was as sad as the day my sister died. It was bad. So, my experience was not good.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

OH, I'm sorry, I didn't look back at the thread, I usually just jump in where it is. 

I didn't mean to bring up a bad experience, I apologize, , here have this....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OH, I'm sorry, I didn't look back at the thread, I usually just jump in where it is.
> 
> I didn't mean to bring up a bad experience, I apologize, , here have this....


I don't look back either, I would be here all day reading the stuff I miss...It is okay, I am good. I will however, take thatThank you very much!

You remember that thread of mine I updated? I had to have Fdd close it! The rescue guys got emails from people out here!!! They actually called, and, accused me of slander! Well, in a way it is good. They said they want me to shut up and I told them no problem, PAY ME BACK. They said they will put a payment in the mail today....so I guess I will see.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

So you're getting your money back. I wonder who e-mailed them. It's not really slander if they're doing exactly what you said they are doing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2009)

STONER POWAH!!!! muhahahahahh!!! 


Morning everyone (does it)!! Puff puff.


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't look back either, I would be here all day reading the stuff I miss...It is okay, I am good. I will however, take thatThank you very much!
> 
> You remember that thread of mine I updated? I had to have Fdd close it! The rescue guys got emails from people out here!!! They actually called, and, accused me of slander! Well, in a way it is good. They said they want me to shut up and I told them no problem, PAY ME BACK. They said they will put a payment in the mail today....so I guess I will see.





misshestermoffitt said:


> So you're getting your money back. I wonder who e-mailed them. It's not really slander if they're doing exactly what you said they are doing.



lol damnit ... now i want to know what company did what


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning Jax.......




.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol damnit ... now i want to know what company did what



Me too. . .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So you're getting your money back. I wonder who e-mailed them. It's not really slander if they're doing exactly what you said they are doing.


I don't know who emailed them! But, it is slander....on my part. After they called I researched slander on the net...even if you are telling the truth it can still be slander. If you impose on their right to make a living and a bunch of other shit was listed. I don't care, they are what they are...They can take me to court! In the process they will be exposing themselves for what they are. I just want my money back and them gone from my life. One thing I am a little concerned over is this....my grows and my details of growing, they now know it(maybe). So that is my largest concern. I guess we will see if some new poster starts chiming in on me and getting nasty. I also don't have a grow going on now so that is good. I should not of put their website up in that thread. Fdd took it down, but, the emails were already sent to these guys. I don't know if they know it was THIS website, but, they did say it came from a poster I talk to on 'some' forum out here. I really don't know.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

I doubt they'll call the cops on you. If they do then you can haul them into court and expose them for what they really are. They've got too much to lose IMO.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I doubt they'll call the cops on you. If they do then you can haul them into court and expose them for what they really are. They've got too much to lose IMO.


Yeah, I am just going to roll with it and hope they really mail me a payment...I have to take payments from them because they SAID they are filing bankruptcy and if I don't want to be included in their bankruptcy list I will accept their payment plan....The first plan they presented to me was for payments spanning 18 months, lol lol. I told them no, that was just too long and since they pack up and move in the middle of the night, I would not accept that! We will see....The bottom line to all of this is....IT IS MY FAULT. I am really surprised Vette hasn't told me that yet, he warned me when this was all going down. I am just a hard head, it takes me a little longer than the average to get things through my thick skull. 

Enough of them, fuck em!!! Lets get HIGH


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a dream about Twisty last night....


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

*I finally got my e harmony match..... quite a looker.....

*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had a dream about Twisty last night....


...................................


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I finally got my e harmony match..... quite a looker.....*


 mom???........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I finally got my e harmony match..... quite a looker.....
> 
> *


She is cuuuuute!!! But, I am a little cuter!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

I think she lives in my town........ 





Twistyman said:


> *I finally got my e harmony match..... quite a looker.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is something funny that happened last night, well sort of....
I was cleaning up the kitchen and doing my chores and I pulled the trash out of the can and it wasn't all the way full so I placed it by the back door while I gathered more trash...I took the trash out and started putting my critters to bed. Well I could not find Trixie, my ferret....I looked everywhere for her, and, she was nowhere. Well as the time passed I started getting more and more worried and then it dawned on me...could she of gotten in the trash??? I go outside and open the lid and there she was! I almost threw her out!!! I love that little ferret!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

The trash man would have stroked out on that, lift the lid and a ferret pops out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The trash man would have stroked out on that, lift the lid and a ferret pops out.


And jumps inside his coveralls.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

Minus the ninnie, this is what the trash man would of seen...oops wrong pic, this is Speedie...Well you get the idea!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> She is cuuuuute!!! But, I am a little cuter!


*Oh I know you are........................... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> The trash man would have stroked out on that, lift the lid and a ferret pops out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2009)

So your ferret and your birds get along (gulp, swallow)? 

Now i know and believe in a woman's liberation and all that but seriously Sunny, you may want to shave your chest a bit.... 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So your ferret and your birds get along (gulp, swallow)?
> 
> Now i know and believe in a woman's liberation and all that but seriously Sunny, you may want to shave your chest a bit....
> 
> ...


The ferrets and the birds 'tolerate' each other. Now I do have one large bird that wants to eat them but for the most part it all works....I demand they all get a long, it is the only way it will work with this many pets. I have 4 Parrots, 2 Ferrets, 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a gecko. I feel like I am missing someone... 

The hairy chested guy is the hubby....I don't think I have any boobie hairs!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwww weasles .... I hate those things .. I'd punt it like a football if it came near me .. A friend of mine had two he fed them cat food and they were litter trained ,, But mean fuckers with sharp teth.. I dont like those types of critters .. I'd use it as bait to catch some killer largemouth bass


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

Vette mine have NEVER bitten anyone! They are so sweet! They are litter trained and they are QUIET. I love the quiet part. All my guys will do is lick you! They are really sweet little guys!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all, just smoked a cone spliff an did some shoveling

got about 2 inches last night, wasnt rough and it was warm enough to do it in a t-shirt

hows everybody doin?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Dude! Nothing like shoveling in a tee shirt! The weather is crazy as spring approaches. 

I am off of here, I got to go for my run. I will see you all later, have a good day!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Dude! Nothing like shoveling in a tee shirt! The weather is crazy as spring approaches.
> 
> I am off of here, I got to go for my run. I will see you all later, have a good day!


you too sunny! enjoy the run


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to live up North years back and some of the best days were when it was cold (sometimes zero), but dry with snow on the ground and not a bit of breeze. You could go outside in a T shirt and chop wood for a few hours with no worries..... I just loved that. Chopping wood with the snow all around deep
in my wooded property... like Xmas without the food. 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was just outside saying how nice it was out .. I went out without a coat just a t- shirt and sweatshirt and I was not too cold . There is no wind so the air is like still


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> Morning all, just smoked a cone spliff an did some shoveling
> 
> got about 2 inches last night, wasnt rough and it was warm enough to do it in a t-shirt
> 
> hows everybody doin?


*Thats funny.... shovel 2" of snow.. we fart that away.... you'd of loved to be in Quebec City last year.. they got 400+ cm... 13.1 FEET........... shovel that in a T shirt...*



korvette1977 said:


> I was just outside saying how nice it was out .. I went out without a coat just a t- shirt and sweatshirt and I was not too cold . There is no wind so the air is like still


*I'd hazard that the grim cold shit is gone..and just those snow storms are left... but then again it has been an odd year.......*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats funny.... shovel 2" of snow.. we fart that away.... you'd of loved to be in Quebec City last year.. they got 400+ cm... 13.1 FEET........... shovel that in a T shirt...*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd hazard that the grim cold shit is gone..and just those snow storms are left... but then again it has been an odd year.......*


we've had a pretty good winter if you ask me, total about 10-13 feet all together, but last night was just a dusting

didnt want it to melt to the driveway/walkway and make an ice-extraviganza


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all?




tomorrow is PAY DAY


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2109796]Morning all?




tomorrow is PAY DAY [/quote]*are going to be able to get me that money you owe me?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *are going to be able to get me that money you owe me?*


Ah, yes, I almost forgot.

Here you go. .


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2109827]Ah, yes, I almost forgot.

Here you go. .






[/quote]*thanks sicc, I knew you were good for it...does wally world take monoply money?*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

................


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

They do, but they dont accept anything higher than a 50


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

bakeded


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

It's MR T...... I pity the foo who tries to steal that doobie.........


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

..................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL Twisty,


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Hi miss..... hows stuff....... ??

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

Fine, just got done looking at my lovely ladies in 12/12. They've got that frosty bud look. I'm ready for them to get done because I have some other girls that want to sit in that closet.  

I planted some Mammoth basil 2 days ago and it's already sprouts and under lights. My Genovese basil is looking really nice, they're almost 2 weeks old. 

Now I'm betting baked and chilling out, going to start dinner in about 30 min. Survivor is on tonight. yeah......


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's MR T...... I pity the foo who tries to steal that doobie.........


 
haha ... you can see the last guy that tried that is above his head in the picture


----------



## george22879 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahhh wake and bake...the breakfast of Champions!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

After dinner bake for me....I have a sore throat and a belly ache, I hope getting nice and stoned will help this.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

ice cream is good for a tummy ache. Take 2 scoops and call me in the morning.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> ice cream is good for a tummy ache. Take 2 scoops and call me in the morning.


You read my mind...I bought ice cream at the store today....I like your thinking!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2009)

Ever put those chinese noodles on your ice cream? It's terrific!! 

out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ever put those chinese noodles on your ice cream? It's terrific!!
> 
> out.


sounds disgusting.. what flavor?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi miss..... hows stuff....... ??*


*I bet her stuff is fine........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> sounds disgusting.. what flavor?


 No, I'm talking about the hard noodles that comes with chow mien meals. Any store will have them. la Choy makes the ones I get.... It's a hard rice noodle and I love them on my ice cream...  I invented it after too much brandy once very late at night. My wife thought I was crazy till she tried it the next day. 


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 19, 2009)

Chow mein noodles are good on salad, I like them better than croutons.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

im back from fridays, time for a post meal bong


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chow mein noodles are good on salad, I like them better than croutons.


oh my god is that jesus riding a raptor?

have you accepted raptor jesus as your lord and savior?

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Baby4sale.jpg
he's quite the buisness man

edit: i do not support that site, i simply typed raptor jesus in and saw the wiki..

raptor jesus would be displeased with them..and eat their entire family.

http://sweetraptorjesus2.ytmnd.com/


----------



## squints68 (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm getting baked and then going too sleepand when i wake up can you gess what i'm going to do???


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

hehe http://debunkingchristianity.blogspot.com/2008/06/join-raptor-jesus-cult.html

raptor jesus is real, and in his own words....ARARRRGGGGGGGGGGH


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

COME ON COME ON!!! Do what you want!

Light em up people! We are going to burn this place down!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 19, 2009)

*I can't finish this joint.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can't finish this joint.....*


Come on tips lets do it together . . . .


----------



## Kant (Feb 19, 2009)

how many have you had tonight?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 19, 2009)

*whew.........1/2*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

my hours get cut in half next week, Yay


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bet her stuff is fine........*


Me too. I bet Ms. Hester is fine. 

:::waving at you, Hester::::::

You guys give me insomnia!

Oh, and peppermint tea or ginger tea is what will really kill a stomach ache. Ginger works so well, I just can't stand the stuff.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

11:36 pm my time  you finish that joint yet tips?


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I saw that sweetest scrog ever . . .
> 
> I found mine it was in my trash can, it's the left one of course!


OMG you have made me laugh hard enough that I choked on my Virgils Root Beer, my latest vice.

That tit shot!

LMAO

Yes, NG, you have a cult [EDIT: no, not CULT!! What a Freudian slip! No, it's CUTE] little man tit. SO CUTE!!

And my scrog is the sweetest ever? Oh, you know what they say about flattery, right? It's either that it'll get you nowhere or everywhere, depending who's doing the talking. So? Uh, on that note. Thanks!

Love your tit shot. SO GLAD IT IS THE LEFT ONE!!! LMAO over and over again. 

Too funny.


Hey Hester, I saw that on the headlines about the guy who stole the thieves' van too, and I also thought it was a great idea. I mean, can't you just see yourself in the same situation? You realize you're being robbed, but the idiots leave their van in the driveway, running or with the keys? Your adrenaline would be running, and if you're a daring person, that voice would be screaming at you: DO IT! STEAL THE VAN! WHO CARES WHAT ANYONE SAYS?? JUST DO IT!

Would make for a good Nike ad, right? JUST DO IT!

Just . . . post your tit pic

Just scrog the thing you were going to abort

Just take the van for a little joy ride

JUST DO IT!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> 11:36 pm my time  you finish that joint yet tips?


He never offered to share with me. 

Who's all here? All the night owls??

HEY! I"ve got a weekend off coming up! SO EXCITED! 

I get to:

Redo my tit pic, lmao

Clean up the grow room

Clean all the bathrooms

Maybe go on a road trip

Oh, fun, fun, fun!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

Stoney must still be depressed. Stoney get your ass in here and make us laugh!

Cult huh LG? I know nothing of cults


----------



## Kant (Feb 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Stoney must still be depressed. Stoney get your ass in here and make us laugh!
> 
> Cult huh LG? I know nothing of cults


what happened to stoney?


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Stoney must still be depressed. Stoney get your ass in here and make us laugh!
> 
> Cult huh LG? I know nothing of cults


yeah, I was wondering about Stoney too.

Stoney! Come back and let us know how you are doing, lady bird, okay?

You can grow more plants. Just be glad that they were only newborns when they kicked the bucket, right??? 

All together now:

STONEY! COME BACK TO US!

Okay, off to try out my new pipe again.

Yes, NG, I know you know nothing of cults. Me neither. Nor do I know anything about photographing one's own tit. 

OPINIONS SOUGHT: Should I dump my signature now??


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

Howdy is dead to me LG!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Howdy is dead to me LG!


So? That means, what? Dump the signature? 

Stop being so cryptic! You cult member, you!

SMOOCH!

LMAO Howdy is dead?? LOL

Didja'ya'll know that if you hit edit fast enough and finish fast enough, no one knows you edited????


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> So? That means, what? Dump the signature?
> 
> Stop being so cryptic! You cult member, you!
> 
> ...


Yeah dump it for something better.If he is dead I didn't do it


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah dump it for something better.If he is dead I didn't do it


Who said IT was a male? HE is dead??? 

You like my new signature???


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Who said IT was a male? HE is dead???
> 
> You like my new signature???


So if yours are not cute what are they? I wonder why men have nipples . . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

I love this guy.

[youtube]Tdxoca-2tYA[/youtube]


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> So if yours are not cute what are they? I wonder why men have nipples . . . .


Men have them because Mother Nature thinks we could be either/or when conceived, so just to cover herself she gives males the same mammary gland equipment as the female. 

IOW ,you can't get "femmed" humans. (And some people would say, "Well, that's good.") 

So, how's that?

BUT I do recall reading an article a few years ago about a father in India who breast fed one of his children (the baby) when his wife was killed. 

Wow, weird, eh??? 

What are mine, if not cute? 

I'm not saying. It's YOUR tit in the thread, not mine. 

EDIT: I will not open your You Tube links right now. I'm too tired. STOP IT


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning folks ........


I slept in ... Its been a long time that I woke up after 5am ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

Good morning Vette, wake and bake 

Kind of empty around here this morning isn't it?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Marnin, Vette! I hoped you were still able to slip some luv to the Cat this morning..... 

Loved the vid, NG. Awesome.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG, MissH, I LOVE that avatar.

You rock.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Marnin, Vette! I hoped you were still able to slip some luv to the Cat this morning.....
> 
> Loved the vid, NG. Awesome.



Nope That will be tonight


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

Puff !!!   what's happenin?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Marnin, Vette! I hoped you were still able to slip some luv to the Cat this morning.....
> 
> Loved the vid, NG. Awesome.



Seems that way Miss..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

I am getting STOKED this fine marnin, then I gotta go buy some horse feed. It seems since I quit work (cuz of the elbow) I am busier than I was before. Don't make sense, but there it is. I guess I could put shit off when I was workin, now I don't have an excuse.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

It's Friday !!! (big deal I don't work) but it's still Friday !!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2009)

im going to go ROU get the day started


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tomorrow is my Birthday ......


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

I think packin a bong to be less work...... And once I catch a buzz, I do tend to have issues with motivation, even to catch one.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/163576-planting-tacos-4.html


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Then this is for you, Vette....
[youtube]5pnXGJvNAls[/youtube]

And this one .....

[youtube]wM5Y5OnZdU4[/youtube]

For tomarrow!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2009)

i wont be leaving the house for the next two hours but ill be motivated this batch come out with a real up high,cant stay in one place too long


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

Guten morgen!! woot! Toot! 

I'm smoking roaches today....not that I have to but my lord they are piling up.... back on the green in a few days.


out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucky. Puff so jealous. Puff don't grow.


Whuzzup, Weedman? You out? Or do you just need a hug?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

Happy Birf-day...........




...




...




...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Lucky. Puff so jealous. Puff don't grow.
> 
> 
> Whuzzup, Weedman? You out? Or do you just need a hug?



lol did you visit the thread ?
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/163576-planting-tacos-4.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not Today Miss .. But thanks .. 


Tomorrow ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Hay, CJ! Now THAT is a roach infestation I don't mind a bit!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

but tomorrow I might forget, fuck it, make a weekend of it. It's your b-day until Monday morning......... 






korvette1977 said:


> Not Today Miss .. But thanks ..
> 
> 
> Tomorrow ..


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Not Today Miss .. But thanks ..
> 
> 
> Tomorrow ..


my fiance b-day is tomorrow too


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol did you visit the thread ?
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/163576-planting-tacos-4.html


OOoooooh. Now I get it. (I thought that was part of your siggy.)

Well, they say imitation is the highest form of flattery....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

dammit, now I have to go read it.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> but tomorrow I might forget, fuck it, make a weekend of it. It's your b-day until Monday morning.........



Now your thinking like me ,,My guy should be here in under 2 hrs ..He is bringing me some goodies .


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

Mornin everybody

how we all doin?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> my fiance b-day is tomorrow too



Great people were born on the 21st


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

We're bakin it up. Let 'er rip.......







I was born on a 20.......


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Hay, Dude! Puff and pass, here ya go....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

everybody line up......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> everybody line up......


lined up an ready.

ive got a cold, so ill just hit my bong and pass the joint to someone else


i hate being sick, so much snot...so hard to smoke..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Hay, Dude! Puff and pass, here ya go....


puffffff pufffffff give 

mornin


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

I want 'chore smilies.....

MissH smuggles emoticons!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

I stole 'em from cannacabana Save them to your drive them upload them to photobucket..........


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Poor baby. You need green tea and mullien, takes care of the bogie problem, no matter if it is a cold, allergies, or too much coke......

And remember, sweeten herbal teas with honey, NEVER with sugar!

Checkin out cannacabana now....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

Yah Puff, some of these roaches are just like hash.... I gotta slow down a bit 

I always thought the best people were born on the 21st -3? Oh well...


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Puff, do you grow Ceanothus? I'm looking for the blue one, California Lilac is another name for it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Poor baby. You need green tea and mullien, takes care of the bogie problem, no matter if it is a cold, allergies, or too much coke......
> 
> And remember, sweeten herbal teas with honey, NEVER with sugar!
> 
> Checkin out cannacabana now....


i was thinking of making some tea

im so un-motivated..got the tissues next to me, "spitoon" on the other side

and im JUUUST gettin ready to blaze the first bong of the mornin


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah Puff, some of these roaches are just like hash.... I gotta slow down a bit
> 
> I always thought the best people were born on the 21st -3? Oh well...
> 
> ...


You thought correctly 








IN


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

I figure on a stoner thread I can cop 3,4 bday's a year here. 

SIDEWAYS


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

hah

i only get one bday a year

well...maybe two, but 420 isnt really a bday..just a day where i get presents

cause me an my girl celebrate it like first christmas


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

one birthday per year is plenty for me. I like Mothers day better, get a lot of ass kissing that day.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> one birthday per year is plenty for me. I like Mothers day better, get a lot of ass kissing that day.


haha 

well you certainly deserve at least one day of gatitude


ok..finally gunna brave this bong rip...brb..


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

I give my Mom a gift on my birthday......it's her day as well.


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

steak & BJ Day is my fav   

http://www.steakandbjday.com/


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning everyone....

Vette today is the last day of your life at this age. Tomorrow you will be one more year older, pretty cool. 

Dude my son was born on 4/20....It was a crazy day that day! It was snowing outside! In April!!! My hubby was nowhere to be found and the car would not start! What a day!! My son thinks it is so cool he was born on April 20, I think he thinks I planned it or something, lol.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Puff, do you grow Ceanothus? I'm looking for the blue one, California Lilac is another name for it.


Hmm. I don't know that one. I'll do some research and pm ya.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunny! ((hug))

Thanks for joinin the forum, btw. So good to have your smilin self there!




Ok, stoners, I am OFF! (heh heh, wayyyyyyy off.) Gots to buy some horse feed, time to get my head outta the bong (and computer) and start the day... Now, where is my brain? Lost that fucker somewhere......


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> OMG, MissH, I LOVE that avatar.
> 
> You rock.


*At the clubhouse turn its science by a nose..........*



korvette1977 said:


> Tomorrow is my Birthday ......



*w00t............................ *




puffdamagikdragon said:


> Sunny! ((hug))
> 
> Thanks for joinin the forum, btw. So good to have your smilin self there!
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

That's Tommy Chong on the Dino right?



out.


----------



## NationalForest420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive been waking and baking for the past 2 days. What a fantastic feeling... I about fell asleep in class though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

Just remememember that if you are going to take a test stoned.... study stoned.... it won't help your grade any, but tests suk.


out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2009)

hey all i just came inside i like to give the babies natural light every chance i get...the tube was on martha stewart her guest was talking gardening and came up with things that work on weed 1: 4egg's to one qt water blended into a wash sprayed out side deer repellent apply every two weeks


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

martha martha martha


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> steak & BJ Day is my fav
> 
> http://www.steakandbjday.com/


come on guys !!!!, we just had to buy all this crap for valentines day.

YOU need to be aware MARCH 14 is valentines for MEN (dubbed "steak and bj day ")
we do things simple ...... just a steak and a blowjob is all we need


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm

Mendo...

Great stoned feeling .. 
Tastes like wood 
But 3 hits and toasted ...

Got some Brainwreck too.. but saving that till tomorrow


And a few of these too.. Happy birthday to me 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14592


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

*hitler had mdma pizza....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-35K-G2uTo


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hey all i just came inside i like to give the babies natural light every chance i get...the tube was on martha stewart her guest was talking gardening and came up with things that work on weed 1: 4egg's to one qt water blended into a wash sprayed out side deer repellent apply every two weeks


never apply that to sunflowers....u'll end up with an omlette.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

somenella posioning


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> somenella posioning


 if the deer crap looks like hershey squirts you know its working!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have dogs .. The deer dont dare come within the reach of them ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

I must need some new dogs then... 


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Marnin, Vette! I hoped you were still able to slip some luv to the Cat this morning.....
> 
> Loved the vid, NG. Awesome.


Hye puff i missed you this morning, slept in late


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2009)

my lights fell on my plants today, yay!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2115408]my lights fell on my plants today, yay![/quote]


OUCH.......... That sucks


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I must need some new dogs then...
> 
> 
> out.




I'd Say ...... Your dog eats grass?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as the deer poop is mixed in...yes. ew!

I let my guests get their face licked...but not me!! 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> As long as the deer poop is mixed in...yes. ew!
> 
> I let my guests get their face licked...but not me!!
> 
> out.



I'll remember that next time we are over for dinner ..








IN


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

The big problem with my spread is once people arrive, it's hell to get them to leave...  About htree xmas's ago ...after three weeks of guests, i told my wife... NO MORE!!!  that didn't work.... 



out. :blsmoke;


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok Then You guys come here to eat then,,I'll cook you clean the dish's


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2115408]my lights fell on my plants today, yay![/QUOTE]

Again SICC WTF?!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok Then You guys come here to eat then,,I'll cook you clean the dish's



So, what are you saying? I can't stay 3 weeks? 



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So, what are you saying? I can't stay 3 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> out.



Well you can if you want ,,But I'll be putting your ass to work out in the fields ..Tilling and such


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Again SICC WTF?!


haha i kno man, its bullshit, im going to transplant one out into soil and give toa freind and see if he can finish it, 3rd times a charm i guess


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> come on guys !!!!, we just had to buy all this crap for valentines day.
> 
> YOU need to be aware MARCH 14 is valentines for MEN (dubbed "steak and bj day ")
> we do things simple ...... just a steak and a blowjob is all we need



jesus ... no men with women here ? 

nevermind


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2115621]haha i kno man, its bullshit, im going to transplant one out into soil and give toa freind and see if he can finish it, 3rd times a charm i guess 

[/QUOTE]

Yeah that's how growing goes we all have our fuck ups no matter how many times we do it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> jesus ... no men with women here ?
> 
> nevermind



I get that everyday if I so desire


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah that's how growing goes we all have our fuck ups no matter how many times we do it.


to some degree...... but it should not go " lights fell, killed my plants" EVER
let alone twice in a row ..... 

unless of course your house is literally falling apart ... and ur lights fell


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I get that everyday if I so desire


thats not really the point.... women can get flowers/candy every day too....
WTF is valentines day ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats not really the point.... women can get flowers/candy every day too....
> WTF is valentines day ?


St Valentine Is the patron saint of LOVE


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 20, 2009)

ahhh love 

[youtube]KwVgfggbDFU[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

putting guests to work? Hmmm, let me run that one by my wife... I like it!! 


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> St Valentine Is the patron saint of LOVE



if only there was a St SteaknBJ back then to exploit today and turn the name into a non related - commercial holiday


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> if only there was a St SteaknBJ back then to exploit today and turn the name into a non related - commercial holiday



Well if you play your cards right it can be steak & BJ day everyday .. 

You just need to find the right woman


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

well, i can manage the steak part every day....


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> well, i can manage the steak part every day....
> 
> 
> out.



Red meat is bad for you 

Pussy is pink

You could eat that all day everyday and no ill health effects (unless its a dirty One ) 





In .................Like Flynn


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> putting guests to work? Hmmm, let me run that one by my wife... I like it!!
> 
> 
> out.



I had no clue you were married .. Yea its best if you dont keep things from your spouse


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn...........................!!! What a slow day.....
got some filing done at least.......
*


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well if you play your cards right it can be steak & BJ day everyday ..
> 
> You just need to find the right woman


 
haha ... then the holiday would loose all meaning !

"steak and a BJ AGAIN [email protected]?!?!" "oh ... alright ... i guess ....... *zzziiip*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I had no clue you were married .. Yea its best if you dont keep things from your spouse


22 years and I still can't shake her!! 



out.


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> St Valentine Is the patron saint of LOVE


He's making the rest of us look like lazy assholes.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 20, 2009)

I gave my wife a new bong for valentines day... hell with the flowers!!! 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> 22 years and I still can't shake her!!
> 
> 
> 
> out.




Im not married yet ,, But China Cat and I are engaged .. Ive been married twice before The 3rd one is the charm


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I gave my wife a new bong for valentines day... hell with the flowers!!!
> 
> 
> out.



I got my girl Lots of Balloons


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 20, 2009)

I like those balloons that is sweet! Are you and China doing anything special tonight for your bday?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I like those balloons that is sweet! Are you and China doing anything special tonight for your bday?




My birthday is tomorrow ,, Tonight Im giving her a full body massage with lots of oil...

Tomorrow I plan on doing the same ... I just love to massage her and lick her from head to toe .. Plus I have some E for this evening ..I'll be rolling


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

*I think I'm gonna be sick...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I'm gonna be sick...*


it can be cured with a


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

*done........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel Good


want some


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2009)

Vette gets his freak on


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Vette gets his freak on






Ya Damn Skippy I do ....


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ya Damn Skippy I do ....


LOL @ that eclipse guy. He showed you.


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL @ that eclipse guy. He showed you.


I understand that he's trying to get kicked out i guess but where did he get the idea that he would be deleted? he's got about 10 or so back to back posts in the support forum.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

He could have just left , calling names aint right ... where does that get ya ?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> He could have just left , calling names aint right ... where does that get ya ?



Around here, a bigger audience. I love trainwreck threads. And hate myself for it


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

so when you search for his name on google RIU is the second hit.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2009)

Kant said:


> so when you search for his name on google RIU is the second hit.


That's up from like 6th ten minutes ago. heheheh.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

So what happened? I looked back and didn't see anything. Who's being a douche?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So what happened? I looked back and didn't see anything. Who's being a douche?



Its not worth the conversation,,


Whats up Miss ,,Im having my last smoke before I hit the bed 

Gotta brush my teeth 1st of course


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

I slept through Saw 5 today, I made it through the first 20 min, then dozed off. It's a good flick to take a nap to.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

So when I wake there should be LOTS and Lots of presents strewn about the house .....

Maybe even that double decker motor home you know the one with the Mercedes Under it


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I slept through Saw 5 today, I made it through the first 20 min, then dozed off. It's a good flick to take a nap to.........



I dont like horror flix

I was married to one ........TWICE


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't understand why they keep making those movies. I couldn't sit through the first one because it was that awful.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

Daugher and I like the blood and gore, but the story line has flown off into the land of totally moronicness. I think I'm for sure done with those.  

I like the Texas Chain Saw Massacre, the origional "Hit her grampa, hit 'er".

Since we've seen just about every horror flick there is, we will never be victims and we can see shit coming from a mile away. It's become a guessing game and we're usually right, he's the killer, she's going to run up the staris and die like a dumbass, etc.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> we will never be victims and we can see shit coming from a mile away.



Done correctly you are right .. but before you know it your head is blown right off.. from over a mile away .You wont even hear it . or see it ..

.50 caliber


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to my best friend!!!!!!

I love you!!!!!

Happy Birthday Mr. Vette!!!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8e_Zpxoe94&feature=PlayList&p=BCFD0A67A1DADD4C&playnext=1&index=3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZD1S1aMJ_I&feature=related


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Happy Birthday to my best friend!!!!!!
> 
> I love you!!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr. Vette!!!!!!



Thank you .. And I love you too ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Good morning birthday boy and China...... wake and bake ........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning birthday boy and China...... wake and bake ........




Morning Miss , And Thanks .. The bowl is lit and in my hands Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Did ye git yer spankin yet?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

I get em whenever I want it ,, Last night I got some ,, I'll bet I get some today too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Tra-la-la boom de yay

did you get yours today?

I got mine yesterday

that's why I walk this way.......

LOL, little rhyme from my HS days......


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

*Happy Birthday my friend.......... May you suffer many more........ 
Sooooooooooooo..... what'd we get, and wheres the par-tay......??? 


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Happy Birthday my friend.......... May you suffer many more........
> Sooooooooooooo..... what'd we get, and wheres the par-tay......???
> 
> 
> *



I got a 400 watt HPS and MH Switchable ballast and lights 

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981

some shrooms , some cards , Money for a saw , and Ummmmmmmmm thats it so far besides a few singing cards .



The party.................. What party..?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got a 400 watt HPS and MH Switchable ballast and lights
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981
> 
> ...


*Great stuff... those dual use lights seem like a plan.. *


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 21, 2009)

Good morning everyone, time to fire it uP.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

How about an online party, so we can all attend. We'll have China distract you and then when you come back we'll all yell Surprise !!! Try to act like you didn't know about it.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How about an online party, so we can all attend. We'll have China distract you and then when you come back we'll all yell Surprise !!! Try to act like you didn't know about it.....



If you leave now you might make it here for dinner ,,, Whatcha cooking ?






Morning Chiceh.. Its fired up

My Future Mother in Law gave me a carton of smokes


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Happy Birthday Vette! Love the switchable ballast, that is what I want!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Twisty, Chiceh, Sunny, what's happening? 

Sorry Vette, I'll have to celebrate your b-day on the interweb, I'm not up for spending the day in the car.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Happy Birthday Vette! Love the switchable ballast, that is what I want!!!!



Thanks Sunny ,, I gotta get it over to where the plants are and set it up..Im excited .. Best gift ever so far


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Twisty, Chiceh, Sunny, what's happening?
> 
> Sorry Vette, I'll have to celebrate your b-day on the interweb, I'm not up for spending the day in the car.




Cheers Miss , I dont blame ya ,Its ok .. With China in my Life EVERYDAY is like my birthday..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

HAppy birthday, vette!Hi everybody!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Stoney  what's up?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> HAppy birthday, vette!Hi everybody!




Thanks Stoney ..................


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Cheers Miss , I dont blame ya ,Its ok .. With China in my Life EVERYDAY is like my birthday..


happy birthday 
sounds like you got some good gear for the occassion


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> happy birthday
> sounds like you got some good gear for the occassion



Thanks Dude ,,,,,,,,,,,,, The day has just began...


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 21, 2009)

bump..with shotss alllmighty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Not too much, just cleaned the living room and kitchen, now I'm taking a break while the washing machine and dishwasher go to work. My blind cat, the dumbass, was sitting on the lid of my toilet, and I was in the bathroom, dumping out a dead sprout...well, I dropped the soil all over the floor(I had no pants on, I was getting ready for bed) and he jumped in the air, and with his claws out, came down on the inside of my left leg and scratched me from knee to ankle...AND somehow managed to get both of my heels.Fucking spaz.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Stoney  what's up?


You're welcome.So how old are you?20?21?


korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Stoney ..................


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not too much, just cleaned the living room and kitchen, now I'm taking a break while the washing machine and dishwasher go to work. My blind cat, the dumbass, was sitting on the lid of my toilet, and I was in the bathroom, dumping out a dead sprout...well, I dropped the soil all over the floor(I had no pants on, I was getting ready for bed) and he jumped in the air, and with his claws out, came down on the inside of my left leg and scratched me from knee to ankle...AND somehow managed to get both of my heels.Fucking spaz.
> 
> You're welcome.So how old are you?20?21?




17 today..........................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

China must be that teacher we saw on the news corrupting teenage boys, huh...


korvette1977 said:


> 17 today..........................


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2009)

Gah! Snow again! wake and bake. Good morning.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

A dead sprout? Poor little sprout. I hate when my cats claw me, it always gets itchy no matter how much I wash it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

China is taking me out to breakfast for 11am... Yum yum


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> China must be that teacher we saw on the news corrupting teenage boys, huh...



Yea that smoking blonde one ..Thats her


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> A dead sprout? Poor little sprout. I hate when my cats claw me, it always gets itchy no matter how much I wash it.


I wonder why that is....It happens to me too. It feels like they inject poison in the scratch. Ouch!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

My Buddy hooked me up with a gram of Brainwreck ,, Wow pretty impressive ... 

Gotta grow this when Im able to obtain the genetics


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Snow here, too!Good morning!


shnkrmn said:


> Gah! Snow again! wake and bake. Good morning.


Yeah, i sprouted 3, two just didn't seem very strong..but the third one...first to germ, and the taproot is already poking out of the bottom of the 16 oz cup..and it's only been a week.I'm transplanting her today.


misshestermoffitt said:


> A dead sprout? Poor little sprout. I hate when my cats claw me, it always gets itchy no matter how much I wash it.


Notice how every hetero guy in America was like"Why wasn't she my teacher?"


korvette1977 said:


> Yea that smoking blonde one ..Thats her


Cuz they have litter feet.


Sunnysideup said:


> I wonder why that is....It happens to me too. It feels like they inject poison in the scratch. Ouch!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> A dead sprout? Poor little sprout. I hate when my cats claw me, it always gets itchy no matter how much I wash it.





Sunnysideup said:


> I wonder why that is....It happens to me too. It feels like they inject poison in the scratch. Ouch!


*Cat scratch fever.. from poop burying claw scratch..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Twisty!!! Yeah, I washed it and hit it with peroxide really good.I do the peroxide thing once a day.No sign of infection.I don't use bandaids,I find they make cuts more moist, and therefore, slower to heal.


Twistyman said:


> *Cat scratch fever.. from poop burying claw scratch..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Twisty has a foot fetish .. watch out .. He LOVES TOES


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Not mine, he wouldn't.Little fat sausages they are,with broken off nails.Raaaargh!And I have a wart on the bottom of my left foot.


korvette1977 said:


> Twisty has a foot fetish .. watch out .. He LOVES TOES


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I may start making my cats wash their feet after reading this....I will put a little bowl of sudsy water by their box! I never knew what Cat Scratch Fever was, I just liked the song. My cats are getting their feet washed this morning.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wanna get even with your cat ............... 


Bring home a DOG .................................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I think if you have a good immune system, you should be good.I'm pretty tough that way.


Sunnysideup said:


> I think I may start making my cats wash their feet after reading this....I will put a little bowl of sudsy water by their box! I never knew what Cat Scratch Fever was, I just liked the song. My cats are getting their feet washed this morning.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well We are getting ready to get outta here , go to town ,Eat breakfast and get a haircut... So Thank all you folks for your kind Birthday wish's I'll be around later ...

Peace.................................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Bye Vette, give China a hug for me.


korvette1977 said:


> Well We are getting ready to get outta here , go to town ,Eat breakfast and get a haircut... So Thank all you folks for your kind Birthday wish's I'll be around later ...
> 
> Peace.................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

Vette have fun!
Remember to call your mother and thank her for bringing you in to this world.

I am off of here too, I need to get some stuff done. It is nice and cold here this morning and I need to make a cake for a party and get my ingredients together for coconut shrimp....fun fun. Have a good day all!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Later Sunny!


Sunnysideup said:


> Vette have fun!
> Remember to call your mother and thank her for bringing you in to this world.
> 
> I am off of here too, I need to get some stuff done. It is nice and cold here this morning and I need to make a cake for a party and get my ingredients together for coconut shrimp....fun fun. Have a good day all!





Soooo.....who's still with me?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm still here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yaaaaay! So, miss, what's been happening in your world lately?


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm still here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

It's snowing.......  

I was all set for spring too......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone know how to get a civil court restraining order, and how much it might cost in new york?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

hehe, i always thought cat scratch fever saw a song about a VD.

happy bday vette, have fun.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

you have to pay for a restraining order?!? what if your poor?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 21, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you have to pay for a restraining order?!? what if your poor?


im unsure thats why im askin, me and my girl fittna get restraining order on this scumbag jerk loser thats been givin me an her problems the past couple months.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Like there is justice for the poor......

Justice is only for those who can afford it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Like there is justice for the poor......
> 
> Justice is only for those who can afford it.


this is why i ask lol 

i understand the law of "how deep is your pocketbook"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I hear ya.Oh well, I never get my hopes up in the midwest.


misshestermoffitt said:


> It's snowing.......
> 
> I was all set for spring too......


Hmmm..no idea.maybe this will help.It says women, but I don't see why not men, too...http://www.womenslaw.org/laws_state_type.php?statelaw_name=Restraining Orders&state_code=NY


DudeLebowski said:


> anyone know how to get a civil court restraining order, and how much it might cost in new york?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought you could just go to the cop shop and tell them you wanted one because the guy is threatening you....


DudeLebowski said:


> im unsure thats why im askin, me and my girl fittna get restraining order on this scumbag jerk loser thats been givin me an her problems the past couple months.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

try a custom Louiville restraining order...just tell him to watch for splinters.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not mine, he wouldn't.Little fat sausages they are,with broken off nails.Raaaargh!And I have a wart on the bottom of my left foot.


*I'd like Stoney stubbies....*
*I had planters warts bad under one foot when I was a kid.. had them burnt off..... *



Stoney McFried said:


> I think if you have a good immune system, you should be good.I'm pretty tough that way.


*I saw a show about how peoples immune systems are changing.. kids don't have pets and play down at the "pond, farm" and stuff so they don't get introduced to certain bacteria at an early age, plus the use of anti-bacterial soaps...etc *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

It's nearly impossible to get a restraining order. Unless the guy has physically attacked you, they aren't going to do anything. 

My daughter tried to get one on her ex boyfrined who was stalking her everywhere and the cops said "there is no law against driving around town"


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

dude be careful with this guy you don't want to wind up being a lifetime movie...fricking stalking bastards


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 21, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> try a custom Louiville restraining order...just tell him to watch for splinters.


ive been toying with that thought. he aint callin the cops with his drugdealin ass.

but i want him to go to jail.
i want him to snuggle up with bubba.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's nearly impossible to get a restraining order. Unless the guy has physically attacked you, they aren't going to do anything.
> 
> My daughter tried to get one on her ex boyfrined who was stalking her everywhere and the cops said "there is no law against driving around town"


yea thats what im afraid of.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Pepper spray, butterfly knife, best restraining order ever. Make sure to twist the knife while the blade is in the flash so the wound doesn't shut.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

My oldest has them real bad.They're dry icing them every three weeks.It hurts her bad.I give her a percocet that the doc prescribed her before each visit, it seems to help a bit. I agree about the immune system, people are weakening themselves and their kids, being too germophobic,getting unnecessary vaccines...


Twistyman said:


> *I'd like Stoney stubbies....*
> *I had planters warts bad under one foot when I was a kid.. had them burnt off..... *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

any idea how many people who do have the restraining orders still get victimized and don't get help from the cops....its just a piece of paper its not even bullet proof


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

It's too bad you can't just go, kick someone's ass, and be done...nowadays they try to force you to be a pacifist...it was so much better when folks duked it out and were done.


robert 14617 said:


> any idea how many people who do have the restraining orders still get victimized and don't get help from the cops....its just a piece of paper its not even bullet proof


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll say most of them are still victimized.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Fear of ass kicking is what made my daughters stalker give up. He made the mistake of calling the house one day and I had a lot of shit to say. Little fucker probably pissed in his pants after I got done bitching him out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i want him to snuggle up with bubba.


just hire a freelance bubba...for an extra few bucks hell give him the "hot-sauce and pencil shavings" special!

physical and mental anguish go great together.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's too bad you can't just go, kick someone's ass, and be done...nowadays they try to force you to be a pacifist...it was so much better when folks duked it out and were done.


 those days are gone now its like even the winner wants to do a drive by shooting whats going on


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Fear of ass kicking is what made my daughters stalker give up. He made the mistake of calling the house one day and I had a lot of shit to say. Little fucker probably pissed in his pants after I got done bitching him out.


the small amount i know of you, i dont doubt that one bit...probably filled his shoes.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I even told him where I was going to bury his body, that kind of info is scary to have.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, if you can get away with it, that's the way to go.My ex was married to a bitch that didn't like my daughter.My daughter hated going to her dad's for visitation..this bitch had had all five kids taken away, too..law wouldn't help me, said he had a right to see her,and unless she did something, they couldn't do anything.So I heard the cunt called my daughter a bitch one day,(somebody called me),and when they brought her back, I smashed his wife in the face with a tin valentine's heart that was on his dash when I went to confront her.She screamed for him to go to the cops.So the cops called and said they wanted to speak to me about the incident...I said, "What incident?"and never showed up.They did nothing.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Fear of ass kicking is what made my daughters stalker give up. He made the mistake of calling the house one day and I had a lot of shit to say. Little fucker probably pissed in his pants after I got done bitching him out.


Owwww!How about a sandpaper condom?


SlikWiLL13 said:


> just hire a freelance bubba...for an extra few bucks hell give him the "hot-sauce and pencil shavings" special!
> 
> physical and mental anguish go great together.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

there are many many ranches here in south texas one being 800,000 acres and i know how to work a back hoe.. no one would ever find anyone who did my family wrong


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 21, 2009)

You're my kinda woman, MissH.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know.I love the stories about the old timers and the fights they had...how they took no shit...nowadays, folks can't fight so they get a bunch of friends and gang up on someone or shoot them.


robert 14617 said:


> those days are gone now its like even the winner wants to do a drive by shooting whats going on


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I even told him where I was going to bury his body, that kind of info is scary to have.


ever shown someone the hole? i went too far....having a little sister gets you into all kinds of shit. im glad she is her own bad motherfucker now...i can get some rest.

but i do hav a daughter.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

I really need to bake this cake.....then this caught my eye, lol.

Dude you more than likely will not be able to get a restraining order without proof of harm being done. What you can get is a Peace Order. They will issue you a Peace Order and then in a week you and the defendant will have to appear in court and state your case. At that time the judge will determine what the next step will be. It could be that he extends the order for up to 6 months or not. You need to go see the commissioner, he will then give you more detail. The commissioner is at the courthouse in your county.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm easy to get along with, don't stalk my daugher and I won't kill you, it's simple actually.  

I didn't show him the hole, but I told him where I planned to dig it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

off topic - I LOVE BUTANE HONEY OIL~!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive been making it lately since i learned how and i must say that its my new bitch.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never tried making honey oil.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 21, 2009)

MMMmmmm. Cake.


Guess no one has seen Vette today? I was gonna give him a birthday spanking.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

its soooo easy and pretty cheap too. as long as your not scared of a little compressed, flammable gas.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I feel the same way about protecting my daughters...puff, vette was one a little bit ago, went for breakfast, said he'd be back later.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Vettes been here and gone. China took him out for breakfast, I'm sure he'll be on later.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

ill be the stand-in-spankee....itll be the most action ive got in ages!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

pull them little panties down slick its birthday spankin time!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ill be the stand-in-spankee....itll be the most action ive got in ages!


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


>


haha at first i couldn't tell if that was a riding crop or a plant stem.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> haha at first i couldn't tell if that was a riding crop or a plant stem.....


either one works here...


god, the world today can boil my blood in half a second if i let it. one page of octomom posts and my heartrate is up. i need to go read about the xannied out chimp so i can be happy again.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Octomoms kids should all be put up for adoption........


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Octomoms kids should all be put up for adoption........


serioulsy...i really dont want to start. it will completly enrage me before too long and i dont need that shit.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

topic change - WHO LOVES WEED!


*raises hand*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I thin it's a good old fashioned stick!


Kant said:


> haha at first i couldn't tell if that was a riding crop or a plant stem.....


What's an ocotmom?Oh...the octuplet woman.I have two words for you, after having that many kids.
BIG.PUSSY.EDIT...oh wait, she had them C section.Okay....STRETCH MARKS.


SlikWiLL13 said:


> either one works here...
> 
> 
> god, the world today can boil my blood in half a second if i let it. one page of octomom posts and my heartrate is up. i need to go read about the xannied out chimp so i can be happy again.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> BIG.PUSSY.


hittin that would be like throwin a hot dog down a hallway!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

you would need a saftey line!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I' m hungry, what's for breaky? 

Wish my guy would call, just got one little bud left....... sigh.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the doctor should be held responsible too, technology SHOULD come with responsibility. If she was just makin babies by herself, all her responsibility. I was glad to hear the doctor is being investigated, and may loose his license. 


Not just take the money, but take the responsiblity too. Maybe the doc should pay for the raisin of those kids..... I am sure he could afford it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a friend from this job once who told me she had her first baby naturally...he was ten pounds, and she didn't rip at all.I told her, "I have two words for you..BIG PUSSY!"..she was like," Hey fuck you!" But one night, we were partying and I was staying the night at her place, and she hooked up with this guy.Well, we went back and she took him to her room,they do the deed and he leaves.She comes out to fill me in on details, and said he was hung, and good in bed, but he kept sticking his fingers in her beside his dick.She couldn't figure out why.I said nothing.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 21, 2009)

Goddamit by the time my slow-ass computer has loaded up the reply window, and then posted it, you guys are talkin about something else! Shitmiester!

I love weed too. And cake. But not big pussies.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Got a virus?And I don't care for pussy, big or small, lol.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> Goddamit by the time my slow-ass computer has loaded up the reply window, and then posted it, you guys are talkin about something else! Shitmiester!
> 
> I love weed too. And cake. But not big pussies.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I had a friend from this job once who told me she had her first baby naturally...he was ten pounds, and she didn't rip at all.I told her, "I have two words for you..BIG PUSSY!"..she was like," Hey fuck you!" But one night, we were partying and I was staying the night at her place, and she hooked up with this guy.Well, we went back and she took him to her room,they do the deed and he leaves.She comes out to fill me in on details, and said he was hung, and good in bed, but he kept sticking his fingers in her beside his dick.She couldn't figure out why.I said nothing.


*
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol.Exactly.She needed to do kegels or something....


Kant said:


> *
> Hello
> Hello
> Hello
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

i don't mind if they look like a big old chewed up piece of bubble gum just not a huge gaping hole!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

No matter what, vagina is ugly.I've never seen one that I thought was attractive.All of them look like some healed up traumatic injury.Bleh.I don't see how guys can put their face in there, but to each their own.


robert 14617 said:


> i don't mind if they look like a big old chewed up piece of bubble gum just not a huge gaping hole!!!!


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone up for some spelunking?


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No matter what, vagina is ugly.I've never seen one that I thought was attractive.All of them look like some healed up traumatic injury.Bleh.I don't see how guys can put their face in there, but to each their own.


and dicks are veiny and weird looking. yet some girls are admirers of them...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, they are also unattractive.But you get fond of certain ones, lol.


Kant said:


> and dicks are veiny and weird looking. yet some girls are admirers of them...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

logger heads ,the long necked turtles with the skin that's all wrinkled and veiny


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No matter what, vagina is ugly.I've never seen one that I thought was attractive.All of them look like some healed up traumatic injury.Bleh.I don't see how guys can put their face in there, but to each their own.


as long as it doesnt look like a dropped, stepped on ravioli im good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

My old man told me once pussy looked like a flower.I said, yeah,a venus flytrap maybe.


robert 14617 said:


> logger heads ,the long necked turtles with the skin that's all wrinkled and veiny


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 21, 2009)

speaking of loose, it would be like throwing a


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

that's why the saying lets rub uglies came about


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My old man told me once pussy looked like a flower.I said, yeah,a venus flytrap maybe.


thats a metaphor on soooo many levels.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Alrighty then, enough pussy talk, can't we talk about anything else? Poor Vette, he would have loved this conversation, but he's out getting food and hair cut.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

i hope he gets a piece today being his birthday and all ,,,i mean a piece of cake!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol.


SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats a metaphor on soooo many levels.


Ok, then miss, what do you want to talk about?


misshestermoffitt said:


> Alrighty then, enough pussy talk, can't we talk about anything else? Poor Vette, he would have loved this conversation, but he's out getting food and hair cut.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

mmmmmmm.....cake.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

i need haircut bad.....starting to look like some kinda damn hippy.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah...i got a hair cut like 2 weeks ago. I used to have semi long hair. I got tired of the feeling of wet hair on the back of my neck every time i took a shower.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Yay, my guy called, I'm outie in 15, BBL.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Hb.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Yay, my guy called, I'm outie in 15, BBL.







To the gentlemen:I like long hair on guys.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

later mhm


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> yeah...i got a hair cut like 2 weeks ago. I used to have semi long hair. I got tired of the feeling of wet hair on the back of my neck every time i took a shower.


i was kidding about the hippiedom, i keep a real tight cut. i could feel it move in the wind so it drives me nuts. im holding out for a little longer, it will help it feel like winter is over.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I got mine cut short about a week ago and now it is really awful in the mornings. Standing up on my head and shit, I'm used to it being long where I can just bunch into a tail at the nape of my neck.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had the shaggy 80's hair thing going on. i was just too lazy to cut it but it required too much work.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just smoked my morning  & I'm fucking baked.. The sune is Bright , the clouds are clear and barely any wind blowing.. It's gonna be a perfect day my man. Indeed


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

My old man has a lot of hair, but he keeps it at his collar.He has to thin it out,because it's very thick.I like hair I can run my fingers through.


Kant said:


> i had the shaggy 80's hair thing going on. i was just too lazy to cut it but it required too much work.


Welcome to wake and bake!


worm5376 said:


> Just smoked my morning  & I'm fucking baked.. The sune is Bright , the clouds are clear and barely any wind blowing.. It's gonna be a perfect day my man. Indeed


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My old man has a lot of hair, but he keeps it at his collar.He has to thin it out,because it's very thick.I like hair I can run my fingers through.
> 
> Welcome to wake and bake!


see that was my problem. my hair is kind of curly so it gets tangled really easily.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

My cake is baking...Beer batter ready to go for the shrimp and marmalade all mixed up...I am baking now, life is so good.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks. Glad to be here on this fine B-E-A-U-TIFUL day


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*I went 9 years without cutting my hair or beard.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

His is wavy.He hates it because he says all that hair bugs him.


Kant said:


> see that was my problem. my hair is kind of curly so it gets tangled really easily.


Indeedy.Gonna get off at about noon and straighten up my room and damp mop the bathrooms and kitchen, and then I thin I'm done except for laundry.


Sunnysideup said:


> My cake is baking...Beer batter ready to go for the shrimp and marmalade all mixed up...I am baking now, life is so good.


Hair is one thing..beard...depends on the guy.Some look better with facial hair, some don't.My old man has a short beard.


tipsgnob said:


> *I went 9 years without cutting my hair or beard.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> His is wavy.He hates it because he says all that hair bugs him.
> 
> Indeedy.Gonna get off at about noon and straighten up my room and damp mop the bathrooms and kitchen, and then I thin I'm done except for laundry.
> 
> Hair is one thing..beard...depends on the guy.Some look better with facial hair, some don't.My old man has a short beard.


*my beard was really long...circa zz top...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 21, 2009)

She's got legs......

That was my song...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

So you tucked it in with your shirt?


tipsgnob said:


> *my beard was really long...circa zz top...*


Ever notice all of their songs were about screwing?


Sunnysideup said:


> She's got legs......
> 
> That was my song...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So you tucked it in with your shirt?
> 
> Ever notice all of their songs were about screwing?


*when my daughter was younger she would braid it...but then when she got older she teased me about it...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww.Poor man.


tipsgnob said:


> *when my daughter was younger she would braid it...but then when she got older she teased me about it...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 21, 2009)

I've wron a beard in some shape or another most of my adult life.... but I don't grow one because i love them.... but not unlike getting to cut the grass after watching your dad do it for years... the shine of shaving everyday quickly wore off on me...  What a pain in the ass.... 



out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Time to bake again ,, No haircut ,the place was packed ... 





Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

How was the breakfast? What did you guys have?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How was the breakfast? What did you guys have?


It was good China had pancakes and bacon ,, I had bacon ,eggs and home fries ,We are going out to dinner in a few hrs ,,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Well damn, she's really giving you the birthday treatment isn't she? 

Going for steaks this round? (that'd be what I'd pick)


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well damn, she's really giving you the birthday treatment isn't she?
> 
> Going for steaks this round? (that'd be what I'd pick)



Im not sure we are going to a place we never went too so who knows what the menu has ,,Its always packed .. 

And I get a chocolate massage tonight too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Bow chicka wow wow.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep yep yep.. Its good to be the KING .. Took a nap before ,,Now Im all groggy ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate that after nap feeling, like you've been in surgery or something.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hate that after nap feeling, like you've been in surgery or something.




Just like that yes ....

Just getting stoned and watching ''Life"' with eddie murphy and Martin Lawrence

Shaking the Bush,,, boss shaking the bush ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I should have took a nap today, I thought about it, but then I didn't, too late now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't even really celebrate my birthday...I figure, if I get some peace and quiet, I'm happy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I just want people to not ask me for stuff on my birthday. It's "get it yourself" day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't even really celebrate my birthday...I figure, if I get some peace and quiet, I'm happy.



When Is your birthday ? I have peace and quiet this whole weekend


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I just want people to not ask me for stuff on my birthday. It's "get it yourself" day.



That is EXACTLY what I wanted .. China said this is my weekend . Im off till monday morning


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

December 15.


korvette1977 said:


> When Is your birthday ? I have peace and quiet this whole weekend


That's a good birthday.


korvette1977 said:


> That is EXACTLY what I wanted .. China said this is my weekend . Im off till monday morning


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well China Is taking me to a casino and a Fave rest of mine about an hr away ..Wish me luck.. If I win a lot I'll Donate my computer to Twisty and buy a new one for myself


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck......


korvette1977 said:


> Well China Is taking me to a casino and a Fave rest of mine about an hr away ..Wish me luck.. If I win a lot I'll Donate my computer to Twisty and buy a new one for myself


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 21, 2009)

Woo hoo, Fire it up.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a 5 hour nap today, ever do that?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I have.I get really tired when I'm pmsing.


Chiceh said:


> I had a 5 hour nap today, ever do that?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes I have.I get really tired when I'm pmsing.



I throws me off some, it feels like early evening. Guess I am staying up late, woo hoo!.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Time to see how baked you can get before you pass out, lol.


Chiceh said:


> I throws me off some, it feels like early evening. Guess I am staying up late, woo hoo!.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good luck......



We lost we are losers .. we left $130.00 There .. But it was still fun


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We lost we are losers .. we left $130.00 There .. But it was still fun


So i take it, no computer for twisty?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think it's fun unless I win, lol.


korvette1977 said:


> We lost we are losers .. we left $130.00 There .. But it was still fun


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*I think thats what casinos do....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't think it's fun unless I win, lol.


It is much more fun when you win..... no computer for twisty. 

Guess what... Vette is .

Damn it! He fell asleep while I was ranting. I guess I should never expect people to act mature while trying to get their points across. Oh well..... I guess tomorrow is another day for chocolate. I have this massage oil.... not edible... that smells just like chocolate. It is really a great smell... just no flavor. 

Are you feeling better now? I don't always post but I lurk a lot. And I truly missed you.... especially when you and tips get started.... it is fun the watch you guys in action.  Always good for a laugh!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think thats what casinos do....*


Speak of the devil.....

How are you tonight? Did you get the brakes done?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Speak of the devil.....
> 
> How are you tonight? Did you get the brakes done?


*whats up girlfriend...*
*yes, I got the brakes done and I was right...I am getting to old for that crawling around on concrete bullshit...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up girlfriend...*
> *yes, I got the brakes done and I was right...I am getting to old for that crawling around on concrete bullshit...*


pfft. that just means your out of shape and need to do it more often.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> pfft. that just means your out of shape and need to do it more often.


*your prolly right....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up girlfriend...*
> *yes, I got the brakes done and I was right...I am getting to old for that crawling around on concrete bullshit...*


You need a massage too? My Vette fell asleep..... I owe him the head to toe..... From scalp to toes. 



Kant said:


> pfft. that just means your out of shape and need to do it more often.


The line forms here.  Brakes on the left... engine work on the right!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*has anybody tried pain patches? the prescription kind..*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You need a massage too? My Vette fell asleep..... I owe him the head to toe..... From scalp to toes.
> 
> 
> 
> The line forms here.  Brakes on the left... engine work on the right!


what happens if i need work on both my engine and my brakes?


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *has anybody tried pain patches? the prescription kind..*


Both brothers were on them. If you use them correctly they are fine.... if you look like a bad game of "pin the patch on the donkey".... not a good thing. Easy to od. Also... do not take the gel out and try to shoot it. Makes people die. 



Kant said:


> what happens if i need work on both my engine and my brakes?


Do you have multi-personality disorder? If not.... stand in the middle!


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Both brothers were on them. If you use them correctly they are fine.... if you look like a bad game of "pin the patch on the donkey".... not a good thing. Easy to od. Also... do not take the gel out and try to shoot it. Makes people die.
> 
> 
> Do you have multi-personality disorder? If not.... stand in the middle!


i don't but if i had a car it would.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> i don't but if i had a car it would.


LOL.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*you kant drive...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you kant drive...*


.......i fly.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm doing ok, thanks.Been busy in that other thread, not paying attention to the others, lol.


ChinaCat said:


> It is much more fun when you win..... no computer for twisty.
> 
> Guess what... Vette is .
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> .......i fly.


*can you smoke a joint while your flying?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks.Been busy in that other thread, not paying attention to the others, lol.


I am giving that Zig Zag a hard time. He needs to stop sounding like a dumb ass. He makes some good points.... but his approach is so offensive... no one will listen to him. 

Adults can agree to disagree.... and learn from each other. And most important.... stay friendly. 

It is quite the interesting thread.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *can you smoke a joint while your flying?*


it's really hard to light a joint when you're flying. too much wind.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> it's really hard to light a joint when you're flying. too much wind.


What about using a wing as a wind shield.... just set it on autopilot and glide for a few moments!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, quite a debate.But they always are,lol.


ChinaCat said:


> I am giving that Zig Zag a hard time. He needs to stop sounding like a dumb ass. He makes some good points.... but his approach is so offensive... no one will listen to him.
> 
> Adults can agree to disagree.... and learn from each other. And most important.... stay friendly.
> 
> It is quite the interesting thread.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, quite a debate.But they always are,lol.


Hey..... success.... and he apologized..... wow... progress. 

I am sticking with wake and bake and I love you!!!


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> What about using a wing as a wind shield.... just set it on autopilot and glide for a few moments!!!


have you tried flying with one wing? usually when i try i plummet like a rock.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes the religion and politics threads get a little snippish.


ChinaCat said:


> Hey..... success.... and he apologized..... wow... progress.
> 
> I am sticking with wake and bake and I love you!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*praise the lord........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

I return! i'm numb as hell but i am sufficiently baked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morning Folks .. 7am here and my bowl is full and on fire .


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2009)

First one up!!! woot!! Baking!! Actually, Ive been up since 5:30  I love the quiet time.....mmmm

Sorry to hear about casino losses but they didn't build all that glitz by giving it away...  I don't enjoy gambling myself except for poker. I find it a bit on the boring side, but that's just me. So my wife and i are on a cruise a few years back and I took about a dozen family members with me....I'm walking with my fairly new Brother/inlaw by the casino and he says, "cmon..let's go inside". I shrug and say sure. Within two minutes I'm BORED...  He's over at the slots (the wrorst odds ever) losing it as fast as he can slip it in. Finally, I spy the roulette table and thinking of all those James Bond movies, I saunter over...yes I sauntered....I can do that. I ask what the limit is and the nice gentleman says 500. I lay down a quick 400 on black and said spin it!! By this time my B/inlaw has spied me and just gets there to watch me hit it. I give the croupier 50 and we walk off. My gb/inlaw is like we have to go back in there!! NOPE, I said...that's where you get beat...in the long run. better to put it on one spin and walk away. Almost 50/50 which is about as good as it gets in a casino... at least for a cold walk in bet.

dang...now I'm tired!! 


Have a nice day everyone!! 


Dang I took too long posting Vette beat me to it  SECOND one here!!


out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks .. 7am here and my bowl is full and on fire .



I am with ya, Wake n Bake. Gotta luv it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morning CJ and Chiceh the casino(slots and video poker) opened about a year ago we never went , so we just wanted to check it out , Im not big on gambling , I feel if you cant afford to lose it ,dont put it in the machine .. Now we can say we have been there and prob will never go back again ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Hey gang..... hows birthday boy today.... good snooze..?? 

The only thing I ever got out of gambling was a car.. I was in a bar and put $2.00 into the machine... meanwhile, the guy behind me was talking about selling his Cavalier cheap, blah, blah... So I picked the bells game and pushed the button.... I got the 5 bells in a row... Boom..!!! $200.00..... I turned around and bought the Cavalier for $175.00... had it for 3 years...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morning Twisty ,, 

China and I have done good in other casino's 

We never spend more than we can afford to lose all other times we would win and take off,, Yesterday just was not that day .. Felt lucky when we left the house ,, When I walked onto the gaming floor I felt nothing .. Oh well it was fun I had the best looking girl in the joint on my arm.. Life is good


----------



## past times (Feb 22, 2009)

I see gambling as entertainment...like if i stay in on a weekend and play online, and end up loosing, i chaulk it up to what i would have spent at the bar. Then if you win or break even or whatever, it is kinda like a bonus

mornings are great aren't they. Its quiet and still. My flower room lights go off at 7 am, also so i like to get up and do any work or just look at them for a bit. I have a couple plants that are in there last week or 2 that are really starting to to purple up. 1 plant is a breed i made by crossing g13 haze and blueberry. First time trying the cross. I call it secret service but it looks like a bunch of frosty blackberries right now... which could be a good name...blackberry?

spark


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my Vape going now .. this Mendo mix tastes So much better in a vape


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

past times said:


> I see gambling as entertainment...like if i stay in on a weekend and play online, and end up loosing, i chaulk it up to what i would have spent at the bar. Then if you win or break even or whatever, it is kinda like a bonus
> 
> mornings are great aren't they. Its quiet and still. My flower room lights go off at 7 am, also so i like to get up and do any work or just look at them for a bit. I have a couple plants that are in there last week or 2 that are really starting to to purple up. 1 plant is a breed i made by crossing g13 haze and blueberry. First time trying the cross. I call it secret service but it looks like a bunch of frosty blackberries right now... which could be a good name...blackberry?
> 
> spark



Secret service is already out there ,I have seeds .. 
I gamble online playing poker For free I have LOTS of play money in my account ..If it was real I would be rich


----------



## past times (Feb 22, 2009)

that sucks about the name. What kind of plant is it? 

I guess blackberry could be a good name


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

past times said:


> that sucks about the name. What kind of plant is it?
> 
> I guess blackberry could be a good name



You gotta be Creative with the name 


Im crossing Hijack and Black Dominon Im thinking about calling it BlackJack..Its my 1st time with breeding


----------



## past times (Feb 22, 2009)

i thought secret service was creative. I am going to wait until i smoke it to decide though. It is just in a little pc case right now bc i didn't know if the seeds would be hermy. Supposedly if you have a female that goes hermy and it impregnates another female, the second female's seeds will be feminized...anyway, the first seed was female and i haven't found any male flowers. fingers crossed. I will start 1 seed from the same plant for my main flower room and another seed from a second BB that was also hit by the hermy (pc case the BB2).

I am smoking a perfect joint right now with my dog


----------



## past times (Feb 22, 2009)

this is auggie


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Augie looks cool... Is he a drug sniffing dog ?


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta be Creative with the name
> 
> 
> Im crossing Hijack and Black Dominon Im thinking about calling it BlackJack..Its my 1st time with breeding



 have fun... breeding is awesome... you get to grow strains/crosses that the world has never seen before....

wakin and bakin... feeding kids and makin coffee


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Augie looks cool... Is he a drug sniffing dog ?


*By the looks of him if he doesn't do it as a living, he does it as a pass time..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

Morning everyone! 

Auggie is soooooo CUTE! I also think the name Blackberry (if it not already taken) would be a good name for your strain!

Gogrow I am glad to read everything went well with your little one!! Now, you can rest and not worry!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

gogrow said:


> have fun... breeding is awesome... you get to grow strains/crosses that the world has never seen before....
> 
> wakin and bakin... feeding kids and makin coffee



If It is a success the 1st time then it will be cool . Im not a quitter I'll keep trying till I get It


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If It is a success the 1st time then it will be cool . Im not a quitter I'll keep trying till I get It


you'll be suprised how easy it is... i was. if i can pull it off the first try, you surely can too... what i did was separate the father from the rest and cut a paper plate to slip around the stem to catch pollen... when i had my pollen, i painted it on my select few buds.... seeds


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys I cross breed all the time, not on purpose....That is because I will grow several different strains at one time. I end up with some pretty cool stuff, I have never named any of them but I do have a drawer filled with different seeds that were cross bred. I just mark the bag what exactly it was crossed with. So, if I can do this without trying I am sure ANYONE can do this.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I'll let you know how it works out when it happens


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

gogrow said:


> you'll be suprised how easy it is... i was. if i can pull it off the first try, you surely can too... what i did was separate the father from the rest and cut a paper plate to slip around the stem to catch pollen... when i had my pollen, i painted it on my select few buds.... seeds


it is easy, ive done it twice so far. got me some NLxNYC diesel beans now!

how was the bday vette?

and i think blackberry is already taken.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> it is easy, ive done it twice so far. got me some NLxNYC diesel beans now!
> 
> how was the bday vette?
> 
> and i think blackberry is already taken.


It was very nice ,,China made it a special day really the whole weekend ,, She is great , Best girl ever , hands down,,


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It was very nice ,,China made it a special day really the whole weekend ,, She is great , Best girl ever , hands down,,



sounds like a keeper to me


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It was very nice ,,China made it a special day really the whole weekend ,, She is great , Best girl ever , hands down,,


It is nice to have that. Hubby and I are best friends too. He is the best.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

Good morning everyone....... wake and bake


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It was very nice ,,China made it a special day really the whole weekend ,, She is great , Best girl ever , hands down,,


sounds like she keeps you well. glad you had a good birthday


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

gogrow said:


> sounds like a keeper to me



I got the rock on her hand ,, If she will walk down the Isle I think I will cry like a little baby,, She Means the world to me ,, She Is the girl your Mother would want you to marry , (mine loves her) For sure a keeper , I knew it the 1st hour we spent together the day we met . I never loved a woman the way I love her ... She is Awesome .. Im a lucky guy


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sounds like she keeps you well. glad you had a good birthday



Thanks Bro... Being 17 is going to be exciting 










I wish


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning everyone....... wake and bake



You gotta catch up do double tokes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

I was lazy today, didn't get out of bed until after 7  Just now having my first bake of the day. 

Gotta run next door shortly, taking care of the neighbors kitties while they're away. 2 kitties about 6 months old, they are so fun to play with, and they purr so loud. I'm going to miss them when their parents come home.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Bro... Being 17 is going to be exciting


 
sites for 18+ Jr.

Ban


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was lazy today, didn't get out of bed until after 7  Just now having my first bake of the day.
> 
> Gotta run next door shortly, taking care of the neighbors kitties while they're away. 2 kitties about 6 months old, they are so fun to play with, and they purr so loud. I'm going to miss them when their parents come home.



Im about to go play with some pussy myself .. I hate to wake her, but hey .. She looks so good laying there .... I just might have too ..I'll give her a another 1/2 hr .. but when this coffee is gone .Im heading over there ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sites for 18+ Jr.
> 
> Ban



oh my ............................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

When I come in the door they both come a runnin, purring really loud with their backs all arched like they do when they rub on stuff, their fluffy tails straight up in the air. I like to cuddle them. My cats are grown and you can only cuddle under their rules, no fun.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im about to go play with some pussy myself .. I hate to wake her, but hey .. She looks so good laying there .... I just might have too ..I'll give her a another 1/2 hr .. but when this coffee is gone .Im heading over there ..


damn....i havent had any 'in-house' since ive had sole custody of my kid....*sigh*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its funny China Does the same thing when I walk in the door ..It must be Love


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> damn....i havent had any 'in-house' since ive had sole custody of my kid....*sigh*



Thats the price of parenthood ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 22, 2009)

That, most of your money, and ALL of your sanity.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Coffee is gone ... 

I'm going back to bed for awhile .. 

Chow ...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Happy humping!

We gotta get Slik an overnite babysitter......


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

that was 11 years in and out of the court house fighting to increase visitation from every other weekend to summer time and battling the devil herself ..so i would say all my money and most my sanity


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

If Slik lived closer I'd make my daughter babysit for him, but once he saw her, he'd want to stay home with her and the kid.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Happy humping!
> 
> We gotta get Slik an overnite babysitter......


oh i get out about once a month with an overnight babysitter. just none of that good 'roll-over-and-get-some' business for me. its not terrible, im currently shopping for a new mama for my daughter



robert 14617 said:


> that was 11 years in and out of the court house fighting to increase visitation from every other weekend to summer time and battling the devil herself ..so i would say all my money and most my sanity


i guess i got lucky in that respect. my daughters mother didnt put up much of a fight, she knew when we met i dont fight with gloves on. she only showed to two court dates; the one when they granted me temporary custody without batting an eyelash, and the next one when the judge looked at her and laughed and shook hands with my lawyers. two missed court dates later with no communication and i got 100% custody.

she hasnt called or attempted to see my daughter in over a year.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If Slik lived closer I'd make my daughter babysit for him, but once he saw her, he'd want to stay home with her and the kid.


i needs me a 'settle down' girl too.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

slik i had to go to court over bogas bills for emergency visits for mosquito bites and child support being a few days late,her argument was the check is supposed to be in her hand by the first of the mo. the judge told her to stop the foolishness but his hands were tied the devils lawyer was a state representative


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

re hashing crap im going to go roll one this is bad form sorry guys


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

thats fucked up. my daughters mother(i HATE the term 'baby mama'!) is court ordered to pay only $29 a week and in 2 yrs ive seen $120.00 TOTAL

its not even worth going after her for it, ill pay ten times that on a lawyer.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

The sad thing is Slik, when she grows up, she's not even going to want to know her mother and by then her mother will have had a change of heart. I went through the same exact thing with my son. Now that he's an adult his bio-father wants back in his life, but there isn't room. My son tried it at first, but when all he got from the jerk was lies on top of lies, he pushed him back out of his life and slammed the door shut. 

As much as I wanted to scream "no stay away from that guy" I had to let him see for himself, and him being hurt also hurt me in return, but he had to learn it for himself.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats fucked up. my daughters mother(i HATE the term 'baby mama'!) is court ordered to pay only $29 a week and in 2 yrs ive seen $120.00 TOTAL
> 
> its not even worth going after her for it, ill pay ten times that on a lawyer.


I would go after her....you can file the paperwork yourself. She will lose her license, she will go to jail. She needs to own up to her responsibility. I hate it when parents don't take care of their kids, it really angers me. My hubby and I had sole custody of his son and we went through this crap every month. She would never pay, I finally got sick of it and started filing with the courts. After a couple short stints in jail and losing her license she realized she had to do what was right. She never showed up for visitation, she never sent bday cards, she never did anything. Then one day it hit her, she has a kid! Then she got it together and we were able to co-parent together. Things sometimes can work out, with a little push.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanted to add something....It was also important for Rick and me to show our son that you do have to own up to your actions. We sheltered him as much as we could, but, he knew. He also saw that when things don't go the way you want you can't just simply put your head in the sand and it will go away. I don't know, I know he was hurt by her but I also know he knows he is loved.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

I spent so much time in court trying to collect $20 per week, that it was sickening. He was supposed to pay medical too, but it just wasn't worth the fight. I couldn't spend all my time taking off work to fight a deadbeat. 

It worked in my favor though, when my son was 13 he legally changed his last name to my husbands last name. The huge thick child support folder full of court dates was an ace in the hole for us. The moron even showed up for that hearing with no lawyer trying to contest it. The judge pretty much laughed in his face. 

The judge even asked me why I didn't pursue the medical expenses and I answered that pursuing the $20 dollars a week was so stressful that I just put my son on my insurance to save my sanity.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

i dont think you fully understand...i dont want her help. she is a loser, i dont see her having any positive impact on my daughters life. its not worth the 29 measly dollars a week to have her back in my life. i dont need her money.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I spent so much time in court trying to collect $20 per week, that it was sickening. He was supposed to pay medical too, but it just wasn't worth the fight. I couldn't spend all my time taking off work to fight a deadbeat.
> 
> It worked in my favor though, when my son was 13 he legally changed his last name to my husbands last name. The huge thick child support folder full of court dates was an ace in the hole for us. The moron even showed up for that hearing with no lawyer trying to contest it. The judge pretty much laughed in his face.
> 
> The judge even asked me why I didn't pursue the medical expenses and I answered that pursuing the $20 dollars a week was so stressful that I just put my son on my insurance to save my sanity.


thats how i feel. every month the state sends me some papers saying that they are trying to get money from her. these are what i save for when anna decides to ask about where her mother is.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

im with slik let that sleeping dog lie


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

robert - you get to see your kids regularly?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, $20 a week? That isn't enough to help raise a child!!! WTF? That is insane. Ours had to pay $600 a month. To me, that was worth going after! We saved every penny she paid to us and gave a portion to our kid when he turned 16 to get a car. The rest of the money we gave to him when he turned 18. Wow, I still can't get over how low your guys support is/was. That is insane.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes just keep your documentation, that way you have it if you need it. 

I think you are better off without her.


Mine started at a whopping $25 per week, but he went to court and had it lowered. It added up to a thousand per yer. No you can't even begin to raise a child on that. Which came up in court that my husband who had raised my son had supported him financially as well as emotionally and metally.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes just keep your documentation, that way you have it if you need it.
> 
> I think you are better off without her.
> 
> ...


18K for his half of raising a child....what a joke. i cant believe theres someone who actually got less than me.



topic change!

did i mention that i love butane honey oil?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes you did and I have a funny story to share with you guys about "honey"

Here in farm land, sometimes the young people hear of things but they don't know the whole story. My daughter was hanging with some people on night and some guys were rolling a joint. Another guy spoke up and said "I hear if you put honey in the joint you get really ripped" and you guessed it, they put honey, like from bees on the joint. My daughter said she just watched knowing that this was incorrect, but didn't volunteer anything because that wouldn't be as funny. 

They kept bitching because the joint wouldn't stay lit !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I feel Soo Good ..... What a relief .. I feel like a million dollars


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes you did and I have a funny story to share with you guys about "honey"
> 
> Here in farm land, sometimes the young people hear of things but they don't know the whole story. My daughter was hanging with some people on night and some guys were rolling a joint. Another guy spoke up and said "I hear if you put honey in the joint you get really ripped" and you guessed it, they put honey, like from bees on the joint. My daughter said she just watched knowing that this was incorrect, but didn't volunteer anything because that wouldn't be as funny.
> 
> They kept bitching because the joint wouldn't stay lit !!!


soooo many dumb highschoolers have ruined a pefectly good blunt this way! i myself thought honey sounded stupid long before i found out they were talking about honey oil.

i was thinking about burnt cookies and how bad they smell and taste and i thought, why the fuck would you want to smoke sugar?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> robert - you get to see your kids regularly?


 no slik we are like strangers that get to know each other then the visit is over..sucks so bad tears my heart out every time...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

She thought it was odd when they did it. She didn't want to try it. She knows how long we've smoked and she sees it as "if I haven't seen it at home, I'm not trying it until I've at least asked about it". Which is good. 

She's now trying to educate another dumbass about the meaning of the word "dro". 





SlikWiLL13 said:


> soooo many dumb highschoolers have ruined a pefectly good blunt this way! i myself thought honey sounded stupid long before i found out they were talking about honey oil.
> 
> i was thinking about burnt cookies and how bad they smell and taste and i thought, why the fuck would you want to smoke sugar?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> no slik we are like strangers that get to know each other then the visit is over..sucks so bad tears my heart out every time...


im terribly sorry, i kind of feel like an ass for almost bragging.

when things first jumped off her mother took her and hid for a month, i cried myself to sleep every night. i cant begin to imagine what your situation feels like, i get a bit choked up thinking about it.

you have my deepest sympathys.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks slik she also did the kidnapping thing then had her girlfriend call to tell me he wasn't even my child but we all new better hateful woman..still looking forward to karma to catch up with her......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 22, 2009)

What's for breakfast? I'm staved to death over here.........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a pier party to go to in an hour. I am taking coconut shrimp and Heath Bar Torte. I am going to chow down! And, hopefully pick up a few boats to clean...I may even take my scuba gear just in case someone wants their boat done today.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's for breakfast? I'm staved to death over here.........


i was thinking similar thoughts....pancakes? got no bacon or sausage though.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i was thinking similar thoughts....pancakes? got no bacon or sausage though.


 its not breakfast with out meat......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> its not breakfast with out meat......



I gave meat for breakfast


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I gave meat for breakfast


We know......We know...........


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I gave meat for breakfast


 momma got the red tide last night no go for a few days ......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> momma got the red tide last night no go for a few days ......



When the front door is being painted ................. Use the rear ..






Im just saying


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im terribly sorry, i kind of feel like an ass for almost bragging.
> 
> when things first jumped off her mother took her and hid for a month, i cried myself to sleep every night. i cant begin to imagine what your situation feels like, i get a bit choked up thinking about it.
> 
> you have my deepest sympathys.


*I have to wonder how bad people must hate each to get the kids involved...the kids are the ones that suffer...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have a pier party to go to in an hour. I am taking coconut shrimp and Heath Bar Torte. I am going to chow down! And, hopefully pick up a few boats to clean...I may even take my scuba gear just in case someone wants their boat done today.


*you can clean my boat.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

I want a rubber ducky


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

*I made hash today...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I made hash today...*


*Hash porn...??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hash porn...??*


*corn hash.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

can i have eggs and pancakes with that?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can clean my boat.....*


Well then you make the ONLY person that want my services!! I got asked out on 8 dates, propositioned numerous times from the married men, and one woman asked me if I would clean the inside of her boat.... So Tips you are it!! I will do a good job.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well then you make the ONLY person that want my services!! I got asked out on 8 dates, propositioned numerous times from the married men, and one woman asked me if I would clean the inside of her boat.... So Tips you are it!! I will do a good job.


*are you going wear that wet suit....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *are you going wear that wet suit....*


Why do I feel like I am being set up on this one?

Yes, I will wear my wetsuit.....it is a must. (water is too cold) 

Do you have a lot of barnacles? If so, it will cost you extra... After all, I am not cheap.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Why do I feel like I am being set up on this one?
> 
> Yes, I will wear my wetsuit.....it is a must. (water is too cold)
> 
> Do you have a lot of barnacles? If so, it will cost you extra... After all, I am not cheap.


*Arrrrr... captain... there be barnacles......*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Arrrrr... captain... there be barnacles......*


nothin for nothin but i find barnacles to be fuckin disgusting

shit is GROSS


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 22, 2009)

who lives in a pineaple , under the sea? Barnacles be my fair home from home as i savange the bottom for plankton and store them in my little plankton holes.. But beware for big teeth shark who desire me , for i am a tasty fish.. One with a flat side and 2 eyes positioned to 1 side.. Fuck!! A hook with some squid hooked me =\


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> nothin for nothin but i find barnacles to be fuckin disgusting
> 
> shit is GROSS


late night snack anyone?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Why do I feel like I am being set up on this one?
> 
> Yes, I will wear my wetsuit.....it is a must. (water is too cold)
> 
> Do you have a lot of barnacles? If so, it will cost you extra... After all, I am not cheap.


*I have the regular amount of barnacles...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2009)

barnacles the word i use to replace swear words around the kids...........think abou tit it can be very funny at times
behind a slow driver this morning i say if this guy would get his head out of his frikin barnacles we may make it on time


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

hehehe....i'm gonna have to start doing that. WTB!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> barnacles the word i use to replace swear words around the kids...........think abou tit it can be very funny at times
> behind a slow driver this morning i say if this guy would get his head out of his frikin barnacles we may make it on time


*when your kids are away from you they prolly ask each other..."why does mom call ass barancles"?*


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2009)

you are right 

if they do swear they always use the words right

hhhmmm what should that tell me


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2009)

just dont forget they are 3 and 5....... so its funny stuff to hear


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 22, 2009)

*when my son was 5 he wrote FUCK, with sidewalk chalk. I asked him what word that was? he said, is that a bad word? he got mad cause I was laughing at him...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when my son was 5 he wrote FUCK, with sidewalk chalk. I asked him what word that was? he said, is that a bad word? he got mad cause I was laughing at him...*


well it can lead to bad things.
[youtube]nojWJ6-XmeQ[/youtube]


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hahaha, what a great condom ad.....though I always find it amusing when a kid starts to throw a tantrum in a public place


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when my son was 5 he wrote FUCK, with sidewalk chalk. I asked him what word that was? he said, is that a bad word? he got mad cause I was laughing at him...*


*I learned not to write anything like that.. when I was a kid me and a friend stole some felt pens, (we liked the big scores).. and on the way home we saw a white Cadillac..so we wrote swear words on it... that night the cops showed up at my place..."damn small towns".. so the cop asks me to spell "shit"... so I did... S-H-I-T-E.... same as the Cadillac.....
damn... foiled by my English heritage.... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I learned not to write anything like that.. when I was a kid me and a friend stole some felt pens, (we liked the big scores).. and on the way home we saw a white Cadillac..so we wrote swear words on it... that night the cops showed up at my place..."damn small towns".. so the cop asks me to spell "shit"... so I did... S-H-I-T-E.... same as the Cadillac.....
> damn... foiled by my English heritage....
> *


LOL, that is funny! 

This whole ass/barnacle/kid talk reminded me of an email I got a long time ago


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 23, 2009)

that is some funny shit ....i think


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> that is some funny shit ....i think


That was my reaction too! I have 3 boys and I could see them doing that to me at their age, lol...I would of killed their dad though.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

That condom commercial was funny as hell !!!

Good morning people, wake and bake 


Did you kids ever play the "rhyme game" 

bucket bucket, bo bucket 
fee fi fo fuck it....... 

Oops, we shouldn't rhyme bucket anymore you guys !!!


----------



## rastadiskO (Feb 23, 2009)

that candom commercial was very funny, I stayed home from classes today to relax, clean, and spend some quality time with my new glass gravity bong  I was lucky enough to get my hands on some fire fire exotics


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

The condom commercial spoke the truth! I wonder why it was banned? 

Morning everyone!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bla ... Im sick .. and in a bad mood 


Good morning .. I hope a few bowls make me feel better 


Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bla ... Im sick .. and in a bad mood
> 
> 
> Good morning .. I hope a few bowls make me feel better
> ...


sorry to hear it, im just clearing a 5 day cold

yesterday i handed over all my cold medications to my stepfather who picked up the bug from me most likely, I told him i no longer planned to be sick and that he should do what he will with the tylenol cold shit. he half scoffed half laughed, but today when he had to get up at 4:20 to get ready for work, he still had the sniffles, and i was cough/cold free 

i hope ya feel better, smoking was a chore for me the past could days..take about 20-30 minutes to smoke half a gram out the bong.

 throats still kind of scratchy. anyhow 

Morning All!

finally gettin ready for a bong rip i can take as soon as i pack it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm NOT sick, *knocks on wood* my allergies are beginning to flare, but that is a good thing, it means spring is coming !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I'll tough it out ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

Does China get sick a lot working with kids?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Does China get sick a lot working with kids?



Not a lot but sometimes ,, This thing everyone in the house had it but me ,, But I guess swapping spit with China It slipped into my body too.. Bla , They were in bed for a week when they had it .. Im hoping thats not the case with me


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bla ... Im sick .. and in a bad mood
> 
> 
> Good morning .. I hope a few bowls make me feel better
> ...


*Now the plague... shit dude, you've been getting flailed.... break a mirror lately...?? *



misshestermoffitt said:


> Does China get sick a lot working with kids?


*The little plague demons.................................*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

That doesn't sound fun at all. Hope you kick its ass !!!


LOL Twisty, I call 'em "little outbreak monkeys"


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

I need to get a life , I need spring here ,I have to get myself doing things .... this sitting around all day has gotten old QUICK.... This weather needs to break.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

I need spring too. I'm so sick of winter. I have no interest in doing anything......... it makes me so ....... blah......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I need spring too. I'm so sick of winter. I have no interest in doing anything......... it makes me so ....... blah......



I have soo much to do where if the weather was nice I have an EASY month of stuff around here to do .. But getting my garden ready is a top priority ,,Its tilled ,I have to do it again and mix in compost ,, Then plant the tomatoes and corn and peppers and a bunch of other stuff ,, Gotta put up a chicken wire fence around it ,, Pour the slab for the greenhouse Set up the greenhouse , paint the house , Finish the slate flooring, I have a list

Build another deck too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a list of shit to do going on myself. I don't have a garden plot, I wish I did. I'm container gardening. I want to grow tomatoes in 5 gallon buckets. I'm planning a strawberry tower too. 

I miss taking the dogs to the pond to walk. I want it to get warm so we can start that again. It's good exercise and they love it so much.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

My garden is 20' x 20' the greenhouse is 10' x 12' 

Im going to be getting into Orchids this year too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a total plant and gardening freak. I'm going to be wanting to see some pics when you get things happening. 

I'm not growing anything fun or exciting. I just want to grow some of my own produce to get away from all the chemicals they put in shit these days. The list of things that cause allergic reactions is getting longer and longer and I know it's not the produce itself, it's something they are doing to it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

My biggest problem will be prob the wild animals .. But I have a few ideas . double up on the fence and have it go into the ground 6''-10'' so the rabbits cant dig under it .. Im going to hang ammonia soaked rags in buckets on the fence.. and then staying on top of the Aphids ,last year they nearly destroyed everything


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My biggest problem will be prob the wild animals .. But I have a few ideas . double up on the fence and have it go into the ground 6''-10'' so the rabbits cant dig under it .. Im going to hang ammonia soaked rags in buckets on the fence.. and then staying on top of the Aphids ,last year they nearly destroyed everything


ever use neem oil?

i usually pick up the "concentrate" that you dump into a 32 oz bottle an dilute with water..spray it all around my grow to keep aphids and mites at bay.

its worked wonders for me in the past

edit: similar to this http://www.planetnatural.com/site/neem-oil.html just a different brand


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ever use neem oil?
> 
> i usually pick up the "concentrate" that you dump into a 32 oz bottle an dilute with water..spray it all around my grow to keep aphids and mites at bay.
> 
> ...



Yea there is a few good products ,, Only thing is last year I did not do any preventive shit,, Therfore by the time I found out I was infested ..Its was rough,,But not a total loss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a page on companion planting 

http://www.ghorganics.com/page2.html

planting onions and garlic keeps rabbits away, 

for aphids, Anise, catnip, coriander, geranium, mint, 

for tomato worms - borage 

To increase oil content in herbs - german camomile , yarrow. 

I wonder, if I plant some yarrow with my weed plants will it increase resin production there too? Yarrow has shallow roots, I think I'll try it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Miss I'll bookmark it


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Here's a page on companion planting
> 
> http://www.ghorganics.com/page2.html
> 
> ...


ive smoked yarrow, my friends band goes by the same name.

gave me a nifty buzz, for anyone curious.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 23, 2009)

on a side note, anyone have experience in pressing keif into hashballs via their hands and vynel gloves? i want to give it a try, but i wanna know if its worth it. ihave roughly a gram and a half of keif.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

had to share this ,back in jan i had a light issue had to use my veg lights for flower,four seedlings went outside well the little weeds still finished choped this morning.......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 23, 2009)

bump - anyone on that hand hash? ( nice nugs rob)


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks all my trim is in the freezer until i get enough to do ice hash....(gumby method)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

nice neat manicure job Robert.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

thank you miss how are you this fine morning?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm fine, taking a bake break from some household chores. 

Just said good morning to my lovely 12/12 girls. I think 5 more weeks and they'll both be done. 

How long does everyone flush for? I'm thinking a week of plain water and then a week of molasses water. Any thoughts?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

ive used molasses on outdoor grows i never used it inside its natural shouldn't effect the smoke i would think...i may be wrong ,ive been wrong before,just ask my wife..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL, I'm not opening _that_ door. I'm afraid a bone might fly out and hit me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

no she is the best friend Ive ever had ,hokie but i call her my soul mate.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm fine, taking a bake break from some household chores.
> 
> Just said good morning to my lovely 12/12 girls. I think 5 more weeks and they'll both be done.
> 
> How long does everyone flush for? I'm thinking a week of plain water and then a week of molasses water. Any thoughts?


*hey missy poo...thats the way I do it also...1 weeks flush and molasses....*
*I am doing container garden again this year. the last 3 summers we have had a severe draught, so when my veggie are in the ground I end up watering all the time...in containers it's easy to control the moisture.*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning all, i start a whole week of getting my hours cut, YAY!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

*I hope that doesn't hurt your pocketbook to much.................*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

oh it will, but its only been slow work for this whole month, shit should pick up in March, hopefully


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

it always seems to work out like that ,you get time off work perfect time to do fixer uppers around the house but don't have the cash for supplies


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

we should tar and feather murphy.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 23, 2009)

good morning everyone..


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

Kant said:


> we should tar and feather murphy.


*if it can happen...it will happen...?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! dammit! his law is impervious.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

*I hate that fucking murphy bastard...but he is right.......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I hate that fucking murphy bastard...but he is right.......*


no he's not! if we don't believe in him, he'll disappear!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

Kant said:


> no he's not! if we don't believe in him, he'll disappear!


*sorry charlie.............*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

murphy is permanent just like a bad tattoo


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> murphy is permanent just like a bad tattoo


we can get skin grafts to cover tattoos and we can lynch murphy!


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 23, 2009)

since we are in the spirit, i will smoke..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

*One joint left till saturday..... *


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

damn Twist, you needa start conserving your stash man


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *One joint left till saturday..... *


Hey Twisty, good afternoon!
Will your grow be done soon? I know your ladies were looking nice!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

Nobody is talking....
I am going to get my eyebrows and bikini waxed...I was hoping to engage in conversation today, since that is not happening I will go to the torture chamber instead....yikes.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good afternoon folks ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

whats new vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> whats new vette



Same shit different day ,, Being sick sucks


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

i plan on being sick when my B-day week end rolls around!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i plan on being sick when my B-day week end rolls around!



My birthday was last Saturday Ive been sick since


----------



## littletoker93 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing like a wake n bake before school


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

SICC";2129654]damn Twist said:


> Hey Twisty, good afternoon!
> Will your grow be done soon? I know your ladies were looking nice!


*One plant was cut already..it had smaller tops and was the one I topped, but it was fine... granted, dried quick, but holds me till sat... and in about 14 days the second plant will be ready. this one the tops are rock hard and wasn't topped.. I may get some chronic clones then too....*


Sunnysideup said:


> Nobody is talking....
> I am going to get my eyebrows and bikini waxed...I was hoping to engage in conversation today, since that is not happening I will go to the torture chamber instead....yikes.


*  *





korvette1977 said:


> My birthday was last Saturday Ive been sick since


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, that fucking hurt....Why do I do this to myself? I must like it in some kind of subconscious way. I don't think I will be doing that again until spring. She was too rough, no pity on me....I seem to have that effect on people.

Vette you feeling any better?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I do.... as much as possible .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you Twisty!! So, will you ever top again? I did it once....I don't know, I think I do better non-topped, in my experience with it anyway.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good for you Twisty!! So, will you ever top again? I did it once....I don't know, I think I do better non-topped, in my experience with it anyway.


*I'm still experimenting with that..the lowryders I may top, but as it goes for these plants the none topped colas is a lot denser..

Sooooooo..... Sunnys all smooth..... ..... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm still experimenting with that..the lowryders I may top, but as it goes for these plants the none topped colas is a lot denser..*
> 
> *Sooooooo..... Sunnys all smooth..... ..... *


*slow down there big fellow......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *slow down there big fellow......*


he's on a role, don't stop him now.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

Kant said:


> he's on a role, don't stop him now.


...................................


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

twisty i had to go to that GIF twice the first time i couldn't believe i saw dancing bananas


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 23, 2009)

Those bananas tripped me out.. they got the rhythm of a bunny rabbit.lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Those bananas tripped me out.. they got the rhythm of a bunny rabbit.lol


maybe a bunny on adrenochrome.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 23, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> maybe a bunny on adrenochrome.


if only adrenochrome were real, and not only atainable via fresh dead body..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm still experimenting with that..the lowryders I may top, but as it goes for these plants the none topped colas is a lot denser..
> 
> Sooooooo..... Sunnys all smooth..... .....
> *


I will admit my yield was higher with my topped gals...I don't know why I didn't like it as much, I think it was psychological, I like seeing that one big bud! Yeah, I am crazy....

Oh, and, I am as smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> if only adrenochrome were real, and not only atainable via fresh dead body..


Speak to my attorney. I'm not at liberty to divulge, err, complaints will be accepted during the hours of briefly. Major diversion of resources to overcoming final et cetera and so forth.


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I will admit my yield was higher with my topped gals...I don't know why I didn't like it as much, I think it was psychological, I like seeing that one big bud! Yeah, I am crazy....
> 
> Oh, and, I am as smooth as a baby's bottom.


I'm with you on this one. There's something very appealing about a huge main cola surrounded by smaller satellite colas.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 23, 2009)

It reminds me of a huge nipple with hair on it. Must be italian X=


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2009)

Kant said:


> I'm with you on this one. There's something very appealing about a huge main cola surrounded by smaller satellite colas.


It's so . . . penile. I just cut one down today and it gave me a twinge. With all its satellite members. . .10 of them. All wagging at me. . . stabbing at me whenever i had to water them, oh the horror. they will never bother anyone again. heheh.


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> It's so . . . penile. I just cut one down today and it gave me a twinge. With all its satellite members. . .10 of them. All wagging at me. . . stabbing at me whenever i had to water them, oh the horror. they will never bother anyone again. heheh.


they just wanted some love.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2009)

Kant said:


> they just wanted some love.


I will love them later, when they are ready for me.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

hey hey hey


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I will love them later, when they are ready for me.


you're gonna set them a blaze one by one and suck out their soul


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2009)

Kant said:


> you're gonna set them a blaze one by one and suck out their soul


But first they must go through many steps of purification; slowly I will whittle away the impurities and dross, to reach the glowing heart that lies within each bud. Long is the road before me. (insert brooding emoticon here)


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2132198]hey hey hey[/quote]

Howdy SICC.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

*I top my sativas, but not my indicas...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Why not?Don't indicas benefit from topping?


tipsgnob said:


> *I top my sativas, but not my indicas...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Moorning folks ................................... Its 10 degree's outside ......
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Good morning!!!!Kid's got a doc appt today, but I'm thinking of not taking her.It's taking too long to get rid of these plantars warts on her foot, and it hurts her a lot.I'm gonna see if the insurance will cover a dermatologist.They numb you up and use a cauterizing gun.It actually works.


korvette1977 said:


> Moorning folks ................................... Its 10 degree's outside ......
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ouch ............... 

Warts .. I bet it scares kids getting them removed


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

They use dry ice, and those fucking things are tender!I had a wart on my hand about six years ago that they did that to, and I said fuck that and payed for a dermatologist to do it.It never came back after he did it.


korvette1977 said:


> Ouch ...............
> 
> Warts .. I bet it scares kids getting them removed


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a cluster taken off my hand when I was a kid ,,They scraped it off ..never came back


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Did they numb you up?


korvette1977 said:


> I had a cluster taken off my hand when I was a kid ,,They scraped it off ..never came back


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did they numb you up?



It was a very long time ago .. It might have been a needle or frozen,,I really dont remember .. I was like 12 yrs old


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

My brother digs them out with a knife.Ugh.


korvette1977 said:


> It was a very long time ago .. It might have been a needle or frozen,,I really dont remember .. I was like 12 yrs old


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ive never had another since that time ..


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Feb 24, 2009)

Man, this was a horrible morning conversation to wake up to! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

At least we weren't talking about poop,lol.How are you?


Ramen Shaman said:


> Man, this was a horrible morning conversation to wake up to! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Moorning folks ................................... Its 10 degree's outside ......
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Cheers


*G'Day.... yeah what is it with this shit weather... we had a blizzard yesterday...... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Good morning!!!!Kid's got a doc appt today, but I'm thinking of not taking her.It's taking too long to get rid of these plantars warts on her foot, and it hurts her a lot.I'm gonna see if the insurance will cover a dermatologist.They numb you up and use a cauterizing gun.It actually works.





korvette1977 said:


> Ouch ...............
> 
> Warts .. I bet it scares kids getting them removed





Stoney McFried said:


> They use dry ice, and those fucking things are tender!I had a wart on my hand about six years ago that they did that to, and I said fuck that and payed for a dermatologist to do it.It never came back after he did it.





korvette1977 said:


> I had a cluster taken off my hand when I was a kid ,,They scraped it off ..never came back


*I had a bunch under my toes and one big single one in the middle of my palm... (I heard that tips..!!). the one in my hand I had surgery... with the masks and the whole bit..... the ones on the toes were the grimmest when taken off..first they were on 3 toes so I got needles in 3 toes... plus the sizzle & smell when they burnt them was pretty ugly......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

speaking of sizzle and scrape im going to fry me up some eggs for breakfast..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmyum


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

whoo hoo China Took The day off...



Im not alone today ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

are you feeling any better today vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> are you feeling any better today vette?


A little yea ,,Thanks ,,Im not that cranky ... feeling better I guess ,Not 100%. Maybe 50 %


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Good morning all, wake and bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning...

Warts, eh? Never had them, thank goodness! They sound PAINFUL, ouch! Stoney sorry your little one is going through that, it sounds terrible.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Skip the doc and head for the dermaloligist. The doctor just wants to keep you coming back to rake in fees. Head for the specialist, you'll get more accomplished.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know how it is where Stoney is, but, here you will wait 6+ months for an appt. with the dermatologist...I don't know why. It was the same way in Maryland. But, if the wait isn't that long, I would go to a dermatologist too.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning all...

Hey Sunny 

Hey Miss 

...im staying out of the wart convo...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey FDP  been a few days, how ya been?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 24, 2009)

i been kinda out of it... the diabetes has been really messing with me lately. but other than that, i been ok. how you doing?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon ! I'm good, boring and sick of winter and fed up with the state of the economy and our would be leaders, but I'm all in one piece and have weed in my bong, what more could I want?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning FDP! Sorry to hear you are feeling bad.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you ever been smoking up and you get a hit that tastes so much defferent and better than the rest of the hits? I just had one of those, a really nice sweet hit. Yum............


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

is your diabetes under control or are you in advanced stages?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2009)

wooo wake an bake.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 24, 2009)

Almost done with my roaches  its taking alot longer than I figured.....

Morning!!


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

You're still smoking roach dope Jax? Jeeze, did you have a pound of just roaches?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yikes .. 


Thats a lot of Pot 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29333808/


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning FDP! Sorry to hear you are feeling bad.


Thanks Sunny, appreciate it.



robert 14617 said:


> is your diabetes under control or are you in advanced stages?


Its not in advanced stages... i try to keep it under control as good as i can. I had it very controlled, everything was good, i was very healthy. UNTIL the doc told me ease up with my testing. im not working at the moment, so i don't have health insurance, and welfare doesn't want to give me medicare. all my supplies cost A LOT of $$$, so i am limited with how many times i check my sugars, how many injections i take a day... i have to make everything stretch as far as possible.

sorry, i didnt mean to rant, its jus so damn depressing.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

can you get to mexico or canada the meds are a fraction of the cost


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

FDP you should collect disability....you would be eligible and it will take care of your medical needs. I would seriously look into it. My sister used to do this for a living. She represented people with medical problems and she would fight for them to get disability, she always won! Her heart was in it. If I were you I would look into it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yikes ..
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of Pot
> ...


i wonder if its a random number pulled out of their ass again? like the 500lb duffle bag on fabolous tour bus?

just update 15 min ago.......50,000 lbs....

who keeps that much in one spot? the mafia? some random gang capitalizing on dope?

i cant get my head around it.. need more facts






FDP thats terrible about welfare not covering something so cruicial to your existance. thats more disconcerning than the pot bust above..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i wonder if its a random number pulled out of their ass again? like the 500lb duffle bag on fabolous tour bus?
> 
> just update 15 min ago.......50,000 lbs....
> 
> ...




Read this It may come your way ..But Maybe not 



https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/165337-cailfornia-grasping-straws.html


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Healthcare isn't about health care anymore, it's about someone making cold hard cash and living the high life. It sucks. Obama wants everyone to have health insurance, when instead everyone needs Healthcare. 

I have insurance, but can barely afford to use it because it's "out of network" insurance so they triple or quadruple all of the costs. My 20% ends up being about the same amount as if I paid plain cash.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 24, 2009)

*I'm just about to walk out to get Rx..... spiriva, advair, ventolin..emphysema...
pantoloc....stomach..... flomax..... xanax....... cost....$0.00 Next tuesday I go see lung specialist.... cost $0.00............. transportation to Dr...............cost $0.00....
but our "Socialized" medical is supposed to be evil if you listen to most politicians in the US... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope you fall on the way and slide in dog poop


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm just about to walk out to get Rx..... spiriva, advair, ventolin..emphysema...
> pantoloc....stomach..... flomax..... xanax....... cost....$0.00 Next tuesday I go see lung specialist.... cost $0.00............. transportation to Dr...............cost $0.00....
> but our "Socialized" medical is supposed to be evil if you listen to most politicians in the US...
> *


It is very screwed up here. My sister worked as a paralegal for a group of attorneys for 5 yrs...She had benefits, she paid her 40% of the premiums and her employer paid the rest. She did this for 5 yrs and then got cancer. She went and had her surgery then she needed to do her chemo. Well, she found out she did not have insurance after all. Her employers were pocketing her money and not paying the premiums. So of course a law suit was to come. Well, in the meantime she went to the hospital for her chemo., they turned her away. She was 26 when she died. Our healthcare system turned her away to die. That is how it works here in the US.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is very screwed up here. My sister worked as a paralegal for a group of attorneys for 5 yrs...She had benefits, she paid her 40% of the premiums and her employer paid the rest. She did this for 5 yrs and then got cancer. She went and had her surgery then she needed to do her chemo. Well, she found out she did not have insurance after all. Her employers were pocketing her money and not paying the premiums. So of course a law suit was to come. Well, in the meantime she went to the hospital for her chemo., they turned her away. She was 26 when she died. Our healthcare system turned her away to die. That is how it works here in the US.


*Sad stuff.... never mind that its just wrong......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Filling all those scripts would cast a good weeks pay here, even with insurance. 

I'm so sorry about your sister Sunny. 

Hospitals can turn people away, but let a person with a terminal disease want to end it early and then those same hospitals are up in arms.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

I did mean to bring us down....Sometimes I just get so overwhelmed with feelings about her. She saved my life, it made doctors look closer into me. I had it too. She was stage 4-C, I was stage 3-A, the docs said it would of gone unfound if it weren't for Sandy being diagnosed. This is why it is called the silent killer. I miss her so much. It will be 12 years this March 19th. We were best friends and always together, we both did not need any other friends just each other. It tears my heart out to this day, every day. I just wish something would give with all the fucked up mess here in the US. 
I am so done with this rant, thanks for listening....I will be back when I am not so depressed, have a good day all!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> FDP you should collect disability....you would be eligible and it will take care of your medical needs. I would seriously look into it. My sister used to do this for a living. She represented people with medical problems and she would fight for them to get disability, she always won! Her heart was in it. If I were you I would look into it.


*the average wait for social security disability in TN is 5 years....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

*my 80 year old mother has 2 health insurance plans, medicare and cigna. she had a stroke 2 years ago and had to have heart valve replacement surgery. even with 2 ins. policies she ended up owing $75,000.*
*my doctor sent me to a sleep clinic last year and when I got the bill, it was $5600. my insurance covered it, but they sent me home with that machine. My doctore office called me later that day and said the ins. co. will not pay for the machine....because I DO NOT have sleep apnea. *


*in this country we pay more per person on healthcare thant britain or canada.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

i just got a spanking for making fun of a jurk trying to buy poundage....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Wait until you have to buy a new mask for that machine. They'll really ream you then.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm just about to walk out to get Rx..... spiriva, advair, ventolin..emphysema...
> pantoloc....stomach..... flomax..... xanax....... cost....$0.00 Next tuesday I go see lung specialist.... cost $0.00............. transportation to Dr...............cost $0.00....
> but our "Socialized" medical is supposed to be evil if you listen to most politicians in the US...
> *


haha tell me about it ... here we cant just let you die, we can however send you home after major surgery and hold 1/4 of your skull we took out for ransom untill your insurance pays up


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wait until you have to buy a new mask for that machine. They'll really ream you then.


*I didn't keep the machine...I don't have sleep apnea...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i just got a spanking for making fun of a jurk trying to buy poundage....


*the bots are working hard this morning. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

I went for a nice run, it felt goooood!

Tips I hear you loud and clear with the problems with insurance. It never goes smooth, the only thing smooth is them collecting your premium. With the disability it does take a long time...everywhere. They love to deny you first and make you jump through the hoops. If you need it though, I would not give up, I would push.

I am going to get some lowryder2. I don't have a grow going on and I don't feel like waiting forever for one to grow. I am going to splurge and get it, I have never bought feminized before but I have done the lowryder and it was some damn good smoke.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Let's all get squinty eyed........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Let's all get squinty eyed........


I am in!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

*how do you do that? *


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

hey, dont make fun of asians, they will sue u for BILLIONS ... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

MORNING ALL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Bakin, bakin, bakin........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 24, 2009)

just wakin...time to start bakin...

I think I'll smoke the cheeeeese.....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

baked before these deliciouse waffles mmmm

and now i bake after


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just wakin...time to start bakin...
> 
> I think I'll smoke the cheeeeese.....




Good morning ,,Here its actually afternoon ... Is that Cheese moldy ?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

blue cheese iz good


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Sicc had to go and say "waffles" and I'm hungry............. grrrgrrrrrr says my tummy.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sicc had to go and say "waffles" and I'm hungry............. grrrgrrrrrr says my tummy.




they were tasty, wash em down with a nice frasted cup of milk, ooo weee


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm chowing down on last nights tuna casserole


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pussy......................................................











Cat


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm smoking another bong instead. There just isn't anything here that I'm hungry for. Now if it were tomorrow, I'd have leftover spaghetti to eat.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

still have bbq pork ribbs and shrimp from sunday


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chinese .... 



YOU PAY NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

We had that the other night and here it's

10 MINUTE !!! ............ (phone in order)


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

Hurry up and buy!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Be a Pepper , Drink Dr Pepper


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning ,,Here its actually afternoon ... Is that Cheese moldy ?


thats a big negative ghostrider....

it smells like santa berry.....yum....

gotta love the 100% sativa

just harvested platinum bubba kush...it has an AMAZING smell...kush is by far my favorite strain...such a distinct smell.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

when i smoke (first time of the day) and im hungry .... im not hungry anymore... until like 30-60 minutes later .... any one else like that ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> when i smoke (first time of the day) and im hungry .... im not hungry anymore... until like 30-60 minutes later .... any one else like that ?


same here man...I stopped getting the munchies when i became an all-day everyday stoner...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thats a big negative ghostrider....
> 
> it smells like santa berry.....yum....
> 
> ...


 
you lucky bastard! thats one of my fav strains, besides reg bubba Kush, i had a plant going, but she died on me, after my lights fell, was a dame shame too


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 24, 2009)

my neighbor made some weed cookies, brownies, and banana bread with the trimmings I gave her...its awesome having a pastry chef as your neighbor!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_sd6d9oto


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 24, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2134646]you lucky bastard! thats one of my fav strains, besides reg bubba Kush, i had a plant going, but she died on me, after my lights fell, was a dame shame too [/quote]no way your bk died!!!!

that sucks man..Im sorry..if you ever find yourself in vegas pm me


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 24, 2009)

alright its off to the gym for me......be good everyone!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thats a big negative ghostrider....
> 
> it smells like santa berry.....yum....
> 
> ...



Very Nice ..Enjoy ,,


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

i wish i ordered some sort of kush seeds ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

That's what I did today.I found out the insurance will cover a dermatologist,so that's where she'll go.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Skip the doc and head for the dermaloligist. The doctor just wants to keep you coming back to rake in fees. Head for the specialist, you'll get more accomplished.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's what I did today.I found out the insurance will cover a dermatologist,so that's where she'll go.


*Right tool for the right job..........*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

one more bowl and im off to work


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i wish i ordered some sort of kush seeds ...


 iwas so high when this was posted i thought you were talking to me because i just finished blazen after i placed my latest bean order........
im like how the hell does he know i ordered seeds


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

And it won't hurt her so badly, either.


Twistyman said:


> *Right tool for the right job..........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 24, 2009)

afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Good Evening.................................


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 24, 2009)

greetings from an undisclosed time.


----------



## Ohsogreen (Feb 24, 2009)

I did the Wake & Bake - it is a great way to start the day...... then later at the OSG estate.... , I'm going to do the Kush & Crash......
.
Give me three tokes, give me three tokes, mister and I'm headed right for the bed ....
.
Goodnight....all.....


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

tell me. does it count as a wake and bake if you never actually go to sleep the night before?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

Kant said:


> tell me. does it count as a wake and bake if you never actually go to sleep the night before?


no but it'll do!  gmornin, wakin a bubblin


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

Kant said:


> tell me. does it count as a wake and bake if you never actually go to sleep the night before?





DudeLebowski said:


> no but it'll do!  gmornin, wakin a bubblin


*With age and shit sleep becomes a relative term..... so we'll just say you're here you're in....

*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *With age and shit sleep becomes a relative term..... so we'll just say you're here you're in....
> 
> *


"EXACT!-Amundo...check out the brains on breeeeeeeeett.."
-Sam L Jackson
 i jest

hows everybody doin


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya, folks....put my grow journal up yesterday,doing some cleaning right now,how's everybody else?


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Morning folks ...


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ...



good morning vette... wake, n bake, n off to work.... see you guys this evening


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Im off to town Gotta do a few errands .. 

Be back in a bit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

HASH wednesday, let's bake it up !!!


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> good morning vette... wake, n bake, n off to work.... see you guys this evening


this is one bandwagon that i don't want to join but unfortunately bills must be paid.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like it's just me and you again, miss.How are ya?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm good, how's things in Stoney's world? 

I'm about to smoke the first  of the day......


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in shorts.



out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

It's supposed to be nearly 50 here today, 

I'm in a long sleeved shirt and jeans................ Got some carrots sprouted in here though......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Not bad, just cleaning the house as I surf the net.Can't smoke, got kids watching T.V,making demands upon the local house slave(me).


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good, how's things in Stoney's world?
> 
> I'm about to smoke the first  of the day......


Whooooohoooo!Short shorts?


CrackerJax said:


> I'm in shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

If ya dare wear short shorts......

Nair for short shorts........

 ...  ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

Morning everyone....

No work for me, but, a load of cleaning! Got my Dad coming tomorrow....I don't have anything planned yet except an airboat ride in the Everglades. Other than that, well, nothing... Wish it was my Mom visiting, she was easier...she would be happy just sitting and talking about my grow room, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Im back and about to pack a bowl.. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Airboats are cool. I rode in one once......... They did air donuts in it. I loved it.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

wake n vape for me i guess, sick and took today off work..
do you guys still smoke when your sick ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it will be fun, atleast it will take up a day! http://www.speedyjohnsons.com/homed.htm
They look cool as hell, and, I have never been so I think it will be good! I just have to figure out what to do with him the other 4 days, lol. I know I am definitely going to whip him up on the tennis court and I will run with him...Oh boy, it is going to be a long ass 5 days!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

don't you get a laugh miss when they show people talking on the movies wile riding in an air boat,like they are only as loud as a box fan


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

I got me a biggun airboat but I rarely take it out anymore.... I got tired of bugs in my teeth  I can run mine on the water, land, road, anywhere. I ran it last year around my acreage just for kicks when my sisters kids came down. They're like, "where yah gonna go with it"? RIGHT HERE!! "NO WAY" YES WAY!!  VROOM!! (kids squealing with delight).


They are also damn dangerous. And if you ever get stuck...that's a no sh*t, U R STUCK!!


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> wake n vape for me i guess, sick and took today off work..
> do you guys still smoke when your sick ?


been sick for the past 5 days or so, stupid cold..still blazin, just takes longer too smoke the bong, and i dont do dry smoke sick, i also dont have a vape otherwise id do that.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

crackerjax are you running the AV continental engine?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I get a bigger laugh when they show them in fake cattail everglades instead of bleeding everywhere from that saw grass that is there. 





robert 14617 said:


> don't you get a laugh miss when they show people talking on the movies wile riding in an air boat,like they are only as loud as a box fan


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I got me a biggun airboat but I rarely take it out anymore.... I got tired of bugs in my teeth  I can run mine on the water, land, road, anywhere. I ran it last year around my acreage just for kicks when my sisters kids came down. They're like, "where yah gonna go with it"? RIGHT HERE!! "NO WAY" YES WAY!!  VROOM!! (kids squealing with delight).
> 
> 
> They are also damn dangerous. And if you ever get stuck...that's a no sh*t, U R STUCK!!
> ...


THAT IS COOL!!!!!!!!!! What is it, a hovercraft?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

hahaha ohhhhhhh.......i just dumped all my keif on the floor


im sooooooooooooooo 
hhhhhhehehehehe 






bummed.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hahaha ohhhhhhh.......i just dumped all my keif on the floor
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooo
> ...


Awwwwww, Dude!! Sorry!

I had fun with you last night, you are funny. That was some funny shit!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> been sick for the past 5 days or so, stupid cold..still blazin, just takes longer too smoke the bong, and i dont do dry smoke sick, i also dont have a vape otherwise id do that.


word, i usually just hit the bong too
im currently making some blender hash  .... cant wait to see how this works


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Spillage sucks. Sorry for your loss Dude......


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I get a bigger laugh when they show them in fake cattail everglades instead of bleeding everywhere from that saw grass that is there.


 thats the holly wood everglades.........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

It's nice that your mom is interested in your grow.I'm cleaning, too...scrubbing the floor now.


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> No work for me, but, a load of cleaning! Got my Dad coming tomorrow....I don't have anything planned yet except an airboat ride in the Everglades. Other than that, well, nothing... Wish it was my Mom visiting, she was easier...she would be happy just sitting and talking about my grow room, lol.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Spillage sucks. Sorry for your loss Dude......


its alright i deserved it

i was jammin out to billy preston "nothing nothing nothing"

doin a little funky chicken, bumped the tray, and it fell like that scene in "The Departed" when Jack Nicholson throws the blow on the bed and it cascades down on the way.

only i wasnt getting any exotic poon, or have a handfull of keif in a bowl waitin for me..lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's nice that your mom is interested in your grow.I'm cleaning, too...scrubbing the floor now.


Ahhh Stoney, I need some adderall!! I am never going to get everything done...

Yeah, my mom was very cool!!! She would give me advice all the time. She had a green thumb!! She is gone now but her memory sure does live!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Awwwwww, Dude!! Sorry!
> 
> I had fun with you last night, you are funny. That was some funny shit!


hehe 

i like bein a clown sometimes


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

Morning All!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I was just outside and my peony's, tulips and surprise lilys are breaking ground


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> crackerjax are you running the AV continental engine?


No, I have a Chevy aluminum 350 in mine built to Florida Fresh & Game specs (nothing but the best with TAX dollars ).... cost me some bigger bucks, but I needed it for a wetland project and it paid for itself in 3 months  I hardly ever use it anymore...if my wife enjoyed it more...I guess I would. When i took her up a huge levy and down the road a couple of hundred yards and then back down a steep slope to slide in snake style, I thought she was going to stroke out. Too much, too soon.... Now she won't get in it!!

Made by Diamondback Air out of Cocoa

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

So when I'm planning my trip to FL, I'll be swinging by Jax house for an airboat ride. Then it's on to see Sunny.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So when I'm planning my trip to FL, I'll be swinging by Jax house for an airboat ride. Then it's on to see Sunny.


We will smoke out!!!!

My door is ALWAYS open to anyone that wants to come!

Have a good day everyone, I really do have to get moving...ugh


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got my dishes done, my kitchen cleaned and mopped,laundry almost done, litter changed,living room cleaned and vacuumed,and garbage changed.Heading for the bathrooms in a bit, gotta drink some water.


Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhh Stoney, I need some adderall!! I am never going to get everything done...
> 
> Yeah, my mom was very cool!!! She would give me advice all the time. She had a green thumb!! She is gone now but her memory sure does live!


Morning!!!


fukdapolice said:


> Morning All!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> No, I have a Chevy aluminum 350 in mine built to Florida Fresh & Game specs (nothing but the best with TAX dollars ).... cost me some bigger bucks, but I needed it for a wetland project and it paid for itself in 3 months  I hardly ever use it anymore...if my wife enjoyed it more...I guess I would. When i took her up a huge levy and down the road a couple of hundred yards and then back down a steep slope to slide in snake style, I thought she was going to stroke out. Too much, too soon.... Now she won't get in it!!
> 
> Made by Diamondback Air out of Cocoa
> 
> out.



I went To college In Melbourne Fla ( Florida Inst Tech ) and went on a airboat ride with this dude who had a 455 engine In his ,, That thing went over everything water grass , out of the water and over a road and back into the water .. had a HUGE prop .. It was scary cause if you fell out you were gator bait


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Im vacuuming while surfing the net ..


I have a Roomba


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't got a lot done yet, holding out till afternoon, might do some yard work.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Do they hold all that much?Cuz I have pets, so you'd think pet hair would clog them pretty quickly.


korvette1977 said:


> Im vacuuming while surfing the net ..
> 
> 
> I have a Roomba


Yeah, I should start doing some yard work,but meh....


misshestermoffitt said:


> I haven't got a lot done yet, holding out till afternoon, might do some yard work.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

off to bid a remodle job ..too much like work ,oh yea it is work!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I wondered about that too Stoney, how quickly pet hair can kill a roomba.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Have fun, hope ya get it!


robert 14617 said:


> off to bid a remodle job ..too much like work ,oh yea it is work!


Hell, my hair is even worse.I have long hair, and I have always shed a LOT.My hair doesn't thin out, either, it seems like there is constantly new hair to replace it,but I have to take the scissors to my roller brush on my vacuum every couple of months because it simply becomes entangled with my hair.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I wondered about that too Stoney, how quickly pet hair can kill a roomba.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

i dont trust robots


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

They have to follow that Asimov law to do no harm to humans, don't worry.


420weedman said:


> i dont trust robots


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> They have to follow that Asimov law to do no harm to humans, don't worry.


 
haha it always starts out like that


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Now there's a new horror film to be made, little Roomba vacs running amok and killing people........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Then somebody has to go and flip the "evil" switch!!!


420weedman said:


> haha it always starts out like that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Banging repeatedly into their toes until they hemorrhage.....


misshestermoffitt said:


> Now there's a new horror film to be made, little Roomba vacs running amok and killing people........


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Banging repeatedly into their toes until they hemorrhage.....


 
haha you made me remember a scene from a movie where a little r/c truck some how runs into this person and they fall down .... then it repeatedly kept slamming into them,blood flying everywhere...... and they died !!

im watching it and im like .... you gotta be fucking kidding me... so lame
wish i could remember the name of the movie .


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do they hold all that much?Cuz I have pets, so you'd think pet hair would clog them pretty quickly.
> 
> Yeah, I should start doing some yard work,but meh....


We have 3 dogs ..It works good ..I empty it 2 times per room .. but thats just me It holds a decent amount . and Ive never let it Fill to the point that it shuts off because of it


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love my Roomba 

It was a gift , I dont think I would go out and spend $400 on one .. 
In fact I know i would not .. But i'll never give it up either..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*Last thing I need is cat and Romba fighting in the middle of the night.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

LOl, yeah there have been some real stinkers...remember Attack of the Killer Tomatoes?


420weedman said:


> haha you made me remember a scene from a movie where a little r/c truck some how runs into this person and they fall down .... then it repeatedly kept slamming into them,blood flying everywhere...... and they died !!
> 
> im watching it and im like .... you gotta be fucking kidding me... so lame
> wish i could remember the name of the movie .


Twice per room, huh?And 400 bucks?I'll stick with my windtunnel....


korvette1977 said:


> We have 3 dogs ..It works good ..I empty it 2 times per room .. but thats just me It holds a decent amount . and Ive never let it Fill to the point that it shuts off because of it


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl, yeah there have been some real stinkers...remember Attack of the Killer Tomatoes?
> 
> Twice per room, huh?And 400 bucks?I'll stick with my windtunnel....



Like I said in the other post ..Thats just me ..I never let it fill .. It could do a room easy without dumping it ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Last thing I need is cat and Romba fighting in the middle of the night.....*



One of our dogs used to attack it .. Now she just Watch's it .. she will follow it and watch it .. but not attack it anymore ... Good Dog


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

My cats would flip out, they consider everything to be suspect. My dogs would just run to the back door "we don't know what that is so we'll just go outside".


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

i want to get a puppy !


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

but i cant because i dont want to leave it alone 8hrs aday


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

the g/f has been bothering me about getting a puppy....


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

holy shit, you guys hear about this 11 year old ? shot his preg step mom in the head with a shotgun while she slept.
apparently hes going to be tried as an adult ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> holy shit, you guys hear about this 11 year old ? shot his preg step mom in the head with a shotgun while she slept.
> apparently hes going to be tried as an adult ...



thats old news .. That happened last week.. 

Here in Pa too.. 

This is why you dont give children Guns as christmas gifts


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> thats old news .. That happened last week..
> 
> Here in Pa too..
> 
> This is why you dont give children Guns as christmas gifts


also why you dont get remarried


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

WTF is wrong with people these days?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Why Im getting remarried and my kids LOVE my girl.. although even if they did not ..The would never have access to guns and Ammo..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> WTF is wrong with people these days?


who, or what, is to blame?

a million things wrong, a million thingsto blame it on.
we just gotta be like every1 else, and just forget about it, and go on with our day


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Morning Sicc 


Guns dont kill people ...

People kill people


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2140121]Morning all [/quote]

you west coasters are always late... already had lunch


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I think people don't teach their kids right from wrong anymore, at least most of them don't. 

I know of a 4 year old girl who is "too pretty to wipe her own butt". Good luck with that one mom and dad, you're going to look dumb wiping her ass when she's 20.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think people don't teach their kids right from wrong anymore, at least most of them don't.
> 
> I know of a 4 year old girl who is "too pretty to wipe her own butt". Good luck with that one mom and dad, you're going to look dumb wiping her ass when she's 20.


 Aint that the truth.. 

Skid marks galore


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Aint that the truth..
> 
> *Skid marks galore*


lmao, she wont be "too pretty" then


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*She better learn how to wipe it or it'll make a mess when I kick it...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

And she's got to be learning that from her parents. I always told my daughter that as a pretty girl she needs to be twice as smart and twice as good at everything in order to be taken seriously in this world.




FDP. you should adopt your puppy or dog from an animal shelter. That's where I got my big girl and she's so lovey and sweet. Golden retrievers are great dogs.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> And she's got to be learning that from her parents. I always told my daughter that as a pretty girl she needs to be twice as smart and twice as good at everything in order to be taken seriously in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Plus some seem to know that you saved their asses and reward you......... they're safer at the pound than any pet store and most breeders.. at least they've been medically checked .......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> And she's got to be learning that from her parents. I always told my daughter that as a pretty girl she needs to be twice as smart and twice as good at everything in order to be taken seriously in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, i got Curtis (the cat) from the animal shelter. i used to have a golden retriever a LONG time ago, but we got him from a breeder. great dog, beautiful dog... his name was Logan


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have 

A black Lab 

and 

2 English Springer Spaniels


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

All my animals were some sort of strays and they're all loyal, except for this one bitchy female cat, but she was completly wild when we caught her, so compared to what she started out as, she's pretty good now too.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a black Anaconda


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2140185]I have a black Anaconda [/quote]


Thats funny 

That girl in the other thread said it was a garter snake 




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats funny
> 
> That girl in the other thread said it was a garter snake
> 
> ...



Yea, that was before she got me up


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

5 cats,seven tree frogs, and two parakeets. My cats are all strays except for two,who were born here.They shoot cats down here, and I informed them that they DO NOT want to let me catch them doing it,or even hearing about it.I scared the little bastard who does maintenance down here into minding his own fucking business when it comes to that.I believe cats are never truly completely tame, and as long as they are vaccinated and neutered,should be allowed outside to play sometimes.You can't deprive an animal of nature totally.My cats stay in my yard mostly, though, when they go out,but if I ever caught that sawed off peckerhead chasing one of my cats,I'd shit on his front porch.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> 5 cats,seven tree frogs, and two parakeets. My cats are all strays except for two,who were born here.They shoot cats down here, and I informed them that they DO NOT want to let me catch them doing it,or even hearing about it.I scared the little bastard who does maintenance down here into minding his own fucking business when it comes to that.I believe cats are never truly completely tame, and as long as they are vaccinated and neutered,should be allowed outside to play sometimes.You can't deprive an animal of nature totally.My cats stay in my yard mostly, though, when they go out,but if I ever caught that sawed off peckerhead chasing one of my cats,I'd shit on his front porch.


Yea FDS I agree, cats need room to roam around and how the hell are they supposed to do that peacefully if they're being shot at? that guy is fucked up....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

I used to have like 14 cats at one point, we had this one, princess, was a damn slut, had like 5 litters


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2140557]I used to have like 14 cats at one point, we had this one, princess, was a damn slut, had like 5 litters[/quote]

.......weirdo


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

shit it was my moms cats, i hate cats


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2140584]shit it was my moms cats, i hate cats[/quote]

your still weird LMAO


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

haha if you say so, you dont even kno me bruh


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2140614]haha if you say so, you dont even kno me bruh[/quote]

your taking it toooo personal, i was jus messing with you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

He's a little dick.I can only hope karma smacks him in his stubby ass.


crazywhtboy333 said:


> Yea FDS I agree, cats need room to roam around and how the hell are they supposed to do that peacefully if they're being shot at? that guy is fucked up....


I hear you, they multiply,man.I got mine spayed and neutered, but one got dropped off when she was pregnant,had her babies, I got homes for those,and then like two days later got fucking knocked up!After They got homes, I hurried and spayed her.[quote="SICC";2140557]I used to have like 14 cats at one point, we had this one, princess, was a damn slut, had like 5 litters[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

haha im not takin it anyway homie, i was jus sayin 

its all good in the hood


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

3 dogs, one cat.... all foundlings with one a rescue. I have deer that will eat out of my hand but I won't count them...


out.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> 3 dogs, one cat.... all foundlings with one a rescue. I have deer that will eat out of my hand but I won't count them...
> 
> 
> out.


a deer ran out in front of my a couple weeks ago. scared the shit outta me.

i hate how all the developers are taking all the fucking land....


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, poor deer have no where to go. Sad. I like them, they look so cool.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a herd of about 22 that come swinging in every day for food. I have had them actually block my truck if i forget to put out the food!! I was on my way out a few years ago and when i came back in the house my wife is like "what did you forget?"

"look out the window, i forgot to feed the deer, they won't let me leave...". 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*Watch out for south bound moose............................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> We have a herd of about 22 that come swinging in every day for food. I have had them actually block my truck if i forget to put out the food!! I was on my way out a few years ago and when i came back in the house my wife is like "what did you forget?"
> 
> "look out the window, i forgot to feed the deer, they won't let me leave...".
> 
> ...



I used to feed the deer and the birds ,, Then gas went up to $4 and heating fuel went up.. So what I did was put a few fishing poles with lures on them.. with a little note that says ...


""The time has come for you to fend for yourselves . Go fishing for your dinner , Please return poles when done ""


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello everyone! Hi handsome!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

hey


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone! Hi handsome!




Hey You getting me my Paper?????????

I got your Potpie 

Miss you,, come home ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey You getting me my Paper?????????
> 
> I got your Potpie
> 
> Miss you,, come home ..


Of course....... 

I am sure supper will be yummy! I miss you too... can't wait to get home.

Are we trying out the chair again?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Of course.......
> 
> I am sure supper will be yummy! I miss you too... can't wait to get home.
> 
> Are we trying out the chair again?





Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats our secret ... 



YES PLEASE .......................................................


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats our secret ...
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE .......................................................


I love you!!!! Gotta pack it up..... kids are getting out of the pool. Call you soon! 

I love you too SICC!!!  

Edit****And love to everyone else who is here!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Chow .. I'll Be right here , In my chair ..WAITING


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hate our justice system....im about to go to court soon for having .036 grams of weed on me....

I need to move to california fuck VA


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> I hate our justice system....im about to go to court soon for having .036 grams of weed on me....
> 
> I need to move to california fuck VA



Dont fret over it .. Take it like a man .. Its not like a murder charge .. Its peanuts..


If you cant do the time dont do the crime .. Whats the most they can do to you ? 

Give you a fine . Maybe probation


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont fret it .. Take it like a man .. Its not like a murder charge .. Its peanuts


Yea but id rather not have to take the 210 disposition (or w/e it is) yet because its my first charge and id like to save that for when I get caught with some actual buds or something more reasonable


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> Yea but id rather not have to take the 210 disposition (or w/e it is) yet because its my first charge and id like to save that for when I get caught with some actual buds or something more reasonable




Well if you have $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ a lawyer could prob make it go away with a years worth of no arrests .....


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well if you have $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ a lawyer could prob make it go away with a years worth of no arrests .....


Well yea im gonna get that with the 210 but you can only use that once, and you gotta do probation for 6months and community service and after the 6months (or a year im not sure) its off your record


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> Well yea im gonna get that with the 210 but you can only use that once, and you gotta do probation for 6months and community service and after the 6months (or a year im not sure) its off your record



Yea then do that ,, If your young, Snap outta it ..You almost just ruined your life over getting high outside ,, Next time do it indoors .. 

Dont think it wont hurt you ... a drug conviction will close a lot of doors on you in the future


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea then do that ,, If your young, Snap outta it ..You almost just ruined your life over getting high outside ,, Next time do it indoors ..
> 
> Dont think it wont hurt you ... a drug conviction will close a lot of doors on you in the future


yea ive learned from it, im not smoking in cars anymore....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

You can smoke in a car, just make sure you're with a cop... 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> yea ive learned from it, im not smoking in cars anymore....



That would be a smart thing ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

Light up in the back of a cop car


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

I got popped once coming off a wetland project i was monitoring for the state. It was on a cul de sac near a new Home Depot and evidently (without my knowledge) the neighbors were tired of people making the wrong turn coming out of the store and turning around in all of their driveways... So I'm out there doing my thing, making measurements and collecting pics and data...when i'm done I fire one up on the way out of the cul de sac, when out POPS this cop from literally the bushes!!  Motorcycle cops!! Arggh. I have my windows up and as I pull to a stop right in front of him I exhaled a big billow of weed smoke. He walks up to the window and knocks....  I'm about to shite one out as I hit the button for the window. He doesbn't say a word about the weed and asks me what I was doing down there. ( I had turned incorrectly out of the store to get there, hence his attention). I told him who I was and what I was doing, he takes my papers and walks back to his cycle. I quickly fire up a cuban cigar and wait. He comes back and just says..."Put that out". I do so. He let me go after he explained why he stopped me ala neighbor complaints. And that was it..he let me go and never mentioned the weed...which was GROSSLY apparent in the cab! 

Just goes to show, you never know.....altho I am charming in person 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Be careful in rutting season, they can get mean...the bucks, anyway...



CrackerJax said:


> We have a herd of about 22 that come swinging in every day for food. I have had them actually block my truck if i forget to put out the food!! I was on my way out a few years ago and when i came back in the house my wife is like "what did you forget?"
> 
> "look out the window, i forgot to feed the deer, they won't let me leave...".
> 
> ...


Maybe you can talk the jury into jury nullification.The judge won't inform them of this,and may bitch if you mention it(too bad,judgy),but the jury has the right to refuse to convict someone of a crime if they feel the law is unjust.Here's a few articles on the subject.http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,163877,00.html
http://www.november.org/razorwire/rzold/04/0412.html
http://www.examiner.com/x-536-Civil-Liberties-Examiner~y2009m2d11-Jury-nullification-at-work-in-marijuana-gun-cases
And there are more....I've always hoped to be called to jury duty for a marijuana case so I could nullify the verdict...I think I could talk the other jurors into it.


crazywhtboy333 said:


> Well yea im gonna get that with the 210 but you can only use that once, and you gotta do probation for 6months and community service and after the 6months (or a year im not sure) its off your record


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, that's the longest post you've ever made.Call Guiness.


CrackerJax said:


> I got popped once coming off a wetland project i was monitoring for the state. It was on a cul de sac near a new Home Depot and evidently (without my knowledge) the neighbors were tired of people making the wrong turn coming out of the store and turning around in all of their driveways... So I'm out there doing my thing, making measurements and collecting pics and data...when i'm done I fire one up on the way out of the cul de sac, when out POPS this cop from literally the bushes!!  Motorcycle cops!! Arggh. I have my windows up and as I pull to a stop right in front of him I exhaled a big billow of weed smoke. He walks up to the window and knocks....  I'm about to shite one out as I hit the button for the window. He doesbn't say a word about the weed and asks me what I was doing down there. ( I had turned incorrectly out of the store to get there, hence his attention). I told him who I was and what I was doing, he takes my papers and walks back to his cycle. I quickly fire up a cuban cigar and wait. He comes back and just says..."Put that out". I do so. He let me go after he explained why he stopped me ala neighbor complaints. And that was it..he let me go and never mentioned the weed...which was GROSSLY apparent in the cab!
> 
> Just goes to show, you never know.....altho I am charming in person
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

*I feed the deer food thats kills ticks...help keep the ticks off my cows.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*Then will your cows keep the mites off my plants...??*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow, that's the longest post you've ever made.Call Guiness.



Well that was a Looong 5 minutes with that "copper"... 


So Tips, do you tip your cows?  Cows are sooo kewl (and tasty).



out.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe you can talk the jury into jury nullification.The judge won't inform them of this,and may bitch if you mention it(too bad,judgy),but the jury has the right to refuse to convict someone of a crime if they feel the law is unjust.Here's a few articles on the subject.http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,163877,00.html
> http://www.november.org/razorwire/rzold/04/0412.html
> http://www.examiner.com/x-536-Civil-Liberties-Examiner~y2009m2d11-Jury-nullification-at-work-in-marijuana-gun-cases
> And there are more....I've always hoped to be called to jury duty for a marijuana case so I could nullify the verdict...I think I could talk the other jurors into it.


yea thanks stoney, i talked to my friends lawyer to (he was in the car with me and got busted for what he had to) and she said she might be able to get it thrown out because they pulled us over for no reason...one can only hope though and with all the bullshit this case has im thinking i got a 50/50 shot at least


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope so, good luck,and really, bring up jury nullification if it looks like they're going to try to sock it to you.


crazywhtboy333 said:


> yea thanks stoney, i talked to my friends lawyer to (he was in the car with me and got busted for what he had to) and she said she might be able to get it thrown out because they pulled us over for no reason...one can only hope though and with all the bullshit this case has im thinking i got a 50/50 shot at least


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

If you are going to insist on smoking in a vehicle, wear a tuxedo. At least that way they know you are going to lawyer up with some teeth. 

If that's not funny, you haven't smoked enough.

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well that was a Looong 5 minutes with that "copper"...
> 
> 
> So Tips, do you tip your cows?  Cows are sooo kewl (and tasty).
> ...


*cow tipping is a myth...I love cow meat...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Then will your cows keep the mites off my plants...??*


*if I get spider mites I'm a whippin your ass old man......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

well i guess you of all people would know, right tips?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

What's happening ? After dinner bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cow tipping is a myth...I love cow meat...*


No it isn't!!! When I was kid we used to always go in the fields and tip them and they did tip, for real Tips....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Not much, miss, not much.Discussing spider mites and cow patties.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i guess you of all people would know, right tips?


* one night my son and some of his buds decided they were going to test the theory. they came back to the house covered in cowshit and mud and one of the guys had a broken ankle....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not much, miss, not much.Discussing spider mites and cow patties.


the SMLF (spider mite liberation front) will prevail!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Spider mites make a nice crunchy coating on your cow patties.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Not if we bug bomb ya!


Kant said:


> the SMLF (spider mite liberation front) will prevail!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cow tipping is a myth...I love cow meat...*


Yah, I knew that... uhh since they sleep on the ground it would be tough  Not to mention weighing 800 to 1000lbs.  City folks....


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, I knew that... uhh since they sleep on the ground it would be tough  Not to mention weighing 800 to 1000lbs.  City folks....
> 
> 
> out.


I am telling you both I have seen it done several times!!!!! I am not making this up!!!! It has to be at night and I have seen them get tipped over....I am not crazy, it can be done!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am telling you both I have seen it done several times!!!!! I am not making this up!!!! It has to be at night and I have seen them get tipped over....I am not crazy, it can be done!


*you can come over and show me...but you will have to sign a waiver first......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

But it's so MEAN.


Sunnysideup said:


> I am telling you both I have seen it done several times!!!!! I am not making this up!!!! It has to be at night and I have seen them get tipped over....I am not crazy, it can be done!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you guys not have anyone to buy you beer when you were a teenager Sunny?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

JUst noticed the quote, tipsy.Nice!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> JUst noticed the quote, tipsy.Nice!


*you like?!?!?it's permanent like a tattoo.........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can come over and show me...but you will have to sign a waiver first......*


I don't know if I could do it, it was always the guys that did it. But, I did see it with my own eyes.



Stoney McFried said:


> But it's so MEAN.


Ahh Stoney we were kids we didn't think like that then. But, I know what you mean.



misshestermoffitt said:


> Did you guys not have anyone to buy you beer when you were a teenager Sunny?


I grew up on a farm, no neighbors for miles....So nope, no one to buy us beer.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm like a tattoo...once I get on ya, I never go away....


tipsgnob said:


> *you like?!?!?it's permanent like a tattoo.........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

well i gotta get some work done tonight so i'll see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm like a tattoo...once I get on ya, I never go away....



Herpes does that too 


Plus you can get a Tat Removed ,, Herpes you got for life .. Like Sampsonite luggage


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey sweetie.........whatcha doing? 

 It's the chair for you!!!!! You PAY NOW!!!!

Hello everyone.... just stopping by to get someone's attention. 

Hugs all around!!!!! 

Love you guys!


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey sweetie.........whatcha doing?
> 
> It's the chair for you!!!!! You PAY NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


someone's stoned


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> someone's stoned


I wish!!!! 

Someone need to keep a promise! 

Hugs sweetie!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya horny fuckers  ...  

Hey China


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> someone's stoned



She dont smoke ...............................


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ya horny fuckers  ...
> 
> Hey China


Nope.. I just owe a debt. 

How are you tonight Miss?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey sweetie.........whatcha doing?
> 
> It's the chair for you!!!!! You PAY NOW!!!!
> 
> ...



Ummmmmmmmmm I'd love to But we are NOT alone .....................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm good, family is fed and now it's relax and  time. 






ChinaCat said:


> Nope.. I just owe a debt.
> 
> How are you tonight Miss?


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Tips..... did you get your Bonnaroo email? 

Hey Stoney and Sunny!!! 

Vette... are the little green people bothering you again?


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

China doesn't smoke? hmm damn thats unfortunate, though im in the same boat atm


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

*peeks around the corner*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Tips..... did you get your Bonnaroo email?
> 
> Hey Stoney and Sunny!!!
> 
> Vette... are the little green people bothering you again?



Nope I got them stoned they are playing the WII 


I have an active redheaded troll in the basement


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> China doesn't smoke? hmm damn thats unfortunate, though im in the same boat atm


Awww... I feel your pain. Sorry to hear you are not partaking. 

I haven't smoked since 1992...... gave it up for my job. When I retire... I will be baked.... toasted.... fried..... to the point of no return.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope I got them stoned they are playing the WII
> 
> 
> I have an active redheaded troll in the basement


He is blonde.... not redhead. 

We finally got Wii fit.... can't wait to try it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Awww... I feel your pain. Sorry to hear you are not partaking.
> 
> I haven't smoked since 1992...... gave it up for my job. When I retire... I will be baked.... toasted.... fried..... to the point of no return.



I have outstanding Genetics for you too.. You will be smoking The best out there


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

How much longer do you have to wait? I have no willpower when it comes to the ganja.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be waiting right here . . .


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Awww... I feel your pain. Sorry to hear you are not partaking.
> 
> I haven't smoked since 1992...... gave it up for my job. When I retire... I will be baked.... toasted.... fried..... to the point of no return.


WOW....congrats on your willpower, I admire that....now just rub some off onto me so I don't get fucked


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> *peeks around the corner*


No peeking... we see you... you are too handsome to miss!



misshestermoffitt said:


> How much longer do you have to wait? I have no willpower when it comes to the ganja.


A long time. It doesn't bother me.... I have a great dr. and chronic pain. I have other things to hold me over. 



NewGrowth said:


> I'll be waiting right here . . .


The wait may be long.... but it will be one heck of a party!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys ever eat toasted hemp seeds?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

No, but I was looking at something called "hemp hearts" the other day. I want to try them, but have to get them from Canada.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Have fun.


Kant said:


> well i gotta get some work done tonight so i'll see you guys tomorrow.


Samsonite luggage is for life?


korvette1977 said:


> Herpes does that too
> 
> 
> Plus you can get a Tat Removed ,, Herpes you got for life .. Like Sampsonite luggage


HI china!


ChinaCat said:


> Hey sweetie.........whatcha doing?
> 
> It's the chair for you!!!!! You PAY NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


POKE!!!


NewGrowth said:


> *peeks around the corner*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No, but I was looking at something called "hemp hearts" the other day. I want to try them, but have to get them from Canada.


Oh Twisty.......... send some heart to Miss!!! (please and thank you!)

He is never here when I stop by.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No, but I was looking at something called "hemp hearts" the other day. I want to try them, but have to get them from Canada.


They are pretty tasty! Kinda expensive though



Stoney McFried said:


> Have fun.
> 
> Samsonite luggage is for life?
> 
> ...


Hey stoney here


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Samsonite luggage is for life?



And Herpes Is with you for life too.. hence how they are similar ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Have fun.
> 
> Samsonite luggage is for life?
> 
> ...


Hey Stoney girl!!!! I need a favor....... If you have time.... could you please come and live with me and take care of me? You sound like an awesome mother/house cleaner/all around great person.

I can't stand to clean.... I just don't have enough hours in the day.

I would appreciate you.... I promise. 


****Edit: I don't need a husband... I need a wife. Not for sex.... just for help and companionship. We can keep Vette as our cook...... we can have Tips tend the garden..... Boy... I am coming up with a great idea. Who needs the island..... we just need a Village.... like that movie...."the village"


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Stoney girl!!!! I need a favor....... If you have time.... could you please come and live with me and take care of me? You sound like an awesome mother/house cleaner/all around great person.
> 
> I can't stand to clean.... I just don't have enough hours in the day.
> 
> I would appreciate you.... I promise.




WTF am I Here for ?????????????????


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> WTF am I Here for ?????????????????


Read back silly.... you can be the Cabana Boy..... China does her best wolf whistle..... hey handsome!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Stoney girl!!!! I need a favor....... If you have time.... could you please come and live with me and take care of me? You sound like an awesome mother/house cleaner/all around great person.
> 
> I can't stand to clean.... I just don't have enough hours in the day.
> 
> ...



Screw That I aint cooking for all those Stoners .. I quit ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Read back silly.... you can be the Cabana Boy..... China does her best wolf whistle..... hey handsome!



I aint no Freeking Cabana boy ...


Im a MAN ......

And the King too ....

Get It Right


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Screw That I aint cooking for all those Stoners .. I quit ..


Hmmmmm... what to do, what to do. Wait... I have an idea.

Love you guys.... gotta get my cook back.... I have a plan in mind. 

Sweet dreams all around!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, Hey!!


NewGrowth said:


> They are pretty tasty! Kinda expensive though
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stoney here


Except carmex won't do anything for samsonite luggage...


korvette1977 said:


> And Herpes Is with you for life too.. hence how they are similar ..


Nah, I'm far from awesome, and cleaning isn't fun for me either, lol.I usually have to medicate myself to do a good job of it.I like to cook though...and if tips comes along, he has to put out.


ChinaCat said:


> Hey Stoney girl!!!! I need a favor....... If you have time.... could you please come and live with me and take care of me? You sound like an awesome mother/house cleaner/all around great person.
> 
> I can't stand to clean.... I just don't have enough hours in the day.
> 
> ...


Sweet dreams!!!


ChinaCat said:


> Hmmmmm... what to do, what to do. Wait... I have an idea.
> 
> Love you guys.... gotta get my cook back.... I have a plan in mind.
> 
> Sweet dreams all around!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Morning folks ..

It looks as though even City workers need extra cash too

http://www.nypost.com/seven/02262009/news/regionalnews/queens/fireman_in_fed_pot_bust_157010.htm


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Awww... I feel your pain. Sorry to hear you are not partaking.
> 
> I haven't smoked since 1992...... gave it up for my job. When I retire... I will be baked.... toasted.... fried..... to the point of no return.


*Bottom line is I wish I never did any buzzable.. think of all that money... Hmmmm... what would I have bought anyway....???

* 


ChinaCat said:


> He is blonde.... not redhead.
> 
> We finally got Wii fit.... can't wait to try it.


*Blonde and closing in on flesh tone.....*



korvette1977 said:


> I have outstanding Genetics for you too.. You will be smoking The best out there


*Put that genetics "toy" away and come eat supper.......*



ChinaCat said:


> Oh Twisty.......... send some heart to Miss!!! (please and thank you!)
> 
> He is never here when I stop by.


*Thats what happens to me ... no ones here when I am...... *



ChinaCat said:


> Hey Stoney girl!!!! I need a favor....... If you have time.... could you please come and live with me and take care of me? You sound like an awesome mother/house cleaner/all around great person.
> 
> I can't stand to clean.... I just don't have enough hours in the day.
> 
> ...


**twisty limps off into the sunset...... no job for me....sigh...!! *



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ..
> 
> It looks as though even City workers need extra cash too
> 
> ...


*Our snow removal guys keep getting caught driving drunk... two in two days.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man My feet are cold .. I need new slippers these are beaten to death . and starting to rip at the seems


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers....... ..... it's rainish here today...... but it's already 41 degrees outside.


----------



## rastadiskO (Feb 26, 2009)

good morning everyone, I'm currently waking and baking a blunt with a dutch out of my new cigar humidifier. I'm very pleased with my purchase  what's everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

rastadiskO said:


> good morning everyone, I'm currently waking and baking a blunt with a dutch out of my new cigar humidifier. I'm very pleased with my purchase  what's everyone else doing this morning?



Getting stoned ..Its what we do here EVERY morning ... 


What Part of Ny are you .? 

Im born and raised NYC


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers....... ..... it's rainish here today...... but it's already 41 degrees outside.



31 here we got an inch overnight of snow ..Rain is due .. So are higher temps too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

It already stinks of drama around here, daughter put her man in "the friend zone" and he went and found somebody else. Now she's pissed and whiny and I said "gosh, with the way you treat him, I've been expecting it, haven't you?"

Now I'm on the shit list too.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It already stinks of drama around here, daughter put her man in "the friend zone" and he went and found somebody else. Now she's pissed and whiny and I said "gosh, with the way you treat him, I've been expecting it, haven't you?"
> 
> Now I'm on the shit list too.......



Oh My ....... I still have that to look forward too .. My 3 kids have to grow up first


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

She really fucked up on this one. This guy would have walked _miles_ through fire just to be able to kiss her ass. She looked a gift horse in the mouth and turned it away. I really thought she was smarter than that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> She really fucked up on this one. This guy would have walked _miles_ through fire just to be able to kiss her ass. She looked a gift horse in the mouth and turned it away. I really thought she was smarter than that.



Oh well.. You CANT make her like someone 


If you love something 
set it free
If it comes back 
Its yours forever
If it does not 
It never was ,


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe he was pressuring her to ""put out "" 

and because she did not .or did not want too he went to one that does ... (good for your kid) 


I have no clue on the situation..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, this shit's been going on back and forth for a good 2 years. They've known each other forever, went to school together and all that. 

But anyhoo, it's been 8 weeks since my big plant showed me her first pistal. The trichs are all still clear, I keep looking every day, I'm hoping to start flushing in maybe 2 weeks. I can't wait until she's done, she's so pretty, my son was here the other day, choosing nugs "I want that one and that one" (yeah right, you'll have what I give you !!!)


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Best to duck and watch from afar.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Nah, this shit's been going on back and forth for a good 2 years. They've known each other forever, went to school together and all that.
> 
> But anyhoo, it's been 8 weeks since my big plant showed me her first pistal. The trichs are all still clear, I keep looking every day, I'm hoping to start flushing in maybe 2 weeks. I can't wait until she's done, she's so pretty, my son was here the other day, choosing nugs "I want that one and that one" (yeah right, you'll have what I give you !!!)




generally an indoor plant takes 10-12 weeks to finish .. 

Are you going to give them 48 hrs of darkness before you cut ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about it. 

I'm doing another experiement too. I have a High grade mystery mix in flower and I have a clone from it still in veg. I planted some yarrow in the pot of the one in veg. I want to see if it really will increase the oil production. 

I went ahead and put the hijack in flower the other day, I'm running out of space and I have 2 good clones from it going. I stuck some yarrow in the hijack pot too. Figured what the hell, I have lots of yarrow, and if this works.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hows the PK doing ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> my son was here the other day, choosing nugs "I want that one and that one" (yeah right, you'll have what I give you !!!)


Dibbs.....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2009)

morning all!

ran out of meds, no sleep last night

dont have anything to smoke 
but i figured id stop by and say hi


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> generally an indoor plant takes 10-12 weeks to finish ..
> 
> Are you going to give them 48 hrs of darkness before you cut ?


 
whats with the 48 hrs of darkness? i hear about people doing this at the beginning of flower too, i think its hoodoo.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> morning all!
> 
> ran out of meds, no sleep last night
> 
> ...


good morning and my condolences on your withoutness.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

The PK just seems stalled. When I get the big one out of flower, the PK is going in. I really am stumped on this one. 


Hey Slik, Medical Marijuana up for vote in IL again this year.......

https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana/166023-illinois-medical-marijuana-bill-introduced.html

e-mail your guy, tell him it's time to get with the program......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> good morning and my condolences on your withoutness.


thankyoukindly

i could always smoke resin


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

ugh, still sick ... took another day off work


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> whats with the 48 hrs of darkness? i hear about people doing this at the beginning of flower too, i think its hoodoo.



I heard that if you do that before you chop it down that it makes the plant think its going to die and pumps out more tric's ..Ive never tried it 

I read it on this forum so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 26, 2009)

Morning everyone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Morning Sunny..... 

Maybe I'll cover one branch with some dark cloth for 48 hours before harvest, just to compare. Couldn't hurt anything.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i could always smoke resin


been there done that....i aint proud


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

does any one else have to pick up major slack at their job ?

my boss just called me asking about a order that was taken over the weekend
and the guy is wondering where his shit is, i dont work the weekend so it was the other idiot who took the order and didnt do shit with it.

so he says " we cant do this to people, this shit has to stop"

and im like ... yea i know,.... now you know how i feel cuz its usually me dealing with the customer that either talked to you or the other guy


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> been there done that....i aint proud


gravity bong here i come...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a resin stash, for dry spells. I hate smoking that crap, but it's better than nothing and it does get me really stoned.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2009)

my girlfriend is great - she brought me some samplers of my meds, ive since crushed two and thrown em in some john walker 15 year old green label

i reckon a nap will be in order shortyl


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I heard that if you do that before you chop it down that it makes the plant think its going to die and pumps out more tric's ..Ive never tried it
> 
> I read it on this forum so take it with a grain of salt



Well, this may or may not apply but I had a dozen 3 g's growing veg since december and a severe cold snap hit in mid January so I brought them inside a large shed closet I had prepared for them with a heater. I left them in there for 2 days and 2 nights....they are all now flowering like crazy..... 3 went hermie right after too.


out.


----------



## TheLastJuror (Feb 26, 2009)

man resin is delicious whilst chewing a piece of gum


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well, this may or may not apply but I had a dozen 3 g's growing veg since december and a severe cold snap hit in mid January so I brought them inside a large shed closet I had prepared for them with a heater. I left them in there for 2 days and 2 nights....they are all now flowering like crazy..... 3 went hermie right after too.
> 
> 
> out.


Noted ,,, Thank You


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife's valentine present got in yesterday.... weed star mad professor....so cheap I couldn't resist it. Through the years I've broken more glass than Buster Keaton. I'm done buying the top end pipes....it just ends in tears...dammit. This little baby is pretty good for the $$ lift out perc so its real ez to clean...which is good because if you smoke anything truly decent those perc holes are the first things to clog. 

A perc pipe is not a party pipe...that's for sure.


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

lol this is great 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KZ2EVIDDbY


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I'm doing another experiement too. I have a High grade mystery mix in flower and I have a clone from it still in veg. I planted some yarrow in the pot of the one in veg. I want to see if it really will increase the oil production.
> 
> I went ahead and put the hijack in flower the other day, I'm running out of space and I have 2 good clones from it going. I stuck some yarrow in the hijack pot too. Figured what the hell, I have lots of yarrow, and if this works.......


*your planting other stuff in the same pot as your pot? will they not have to compete for nutrients?*


----------



## Old Frog (Feb 26, 2009)

Yarrow? Oil production? Like glandular trichome increase?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

It's very small, the whole yarrow is only about 3 inches. Yarrow has shallow roots and it increases the production of essential oils in herbs that are near it. 

It's an experiment, what if the yarrow planted pot plants have twice the resin as regular, wouldn't that be a fun thing to know? 




tipsgnob said:


> *your planting other stuff in the same pot as your pot? will they not have to compete for nutrients?*


 
New pics from flower on my thread........ as promised.


----------



## Old Frog (Feb 26, 2009)

Innerestin'. I'll look forward to reading and seeing the results!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's very small, the whole yarrow is only about 3 inches. Yarrow has shallow roots and it increases the production of essential oils in herbs that are near it.
> 
> It's an experiment, what if the yarrow planted pot plants have twice the resin as regular, wouldn't that be a fun thing to know?
> 
> ...


*learn something every day...that would be cool......*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

Morning alll


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Good afternoon Sicc.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2009)

good afternoon the sun has finally come out now if the wind would die down some it would be a perfect day near eighty degrees!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

Still a lil cloudy here in cali, but not too bad, nice and warm


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2009)

i was stationed at el toro from 84-88 i know how windy so.cal. can get


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

haha yea, its gone down some, i hate it cause its cold and windy, and it just dry your skin out like crazy


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay spring is on its way!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

outdoor here i come


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel like I could take a nap...


Am I getting OLD if I wanna Nap In the afternoon?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel like I could take a nap...
> 
> 
> Am I getting OLD if I wanna Nap In the afternoon?


Naps are one of the best things in life, what do they have to do with age?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

lol, who really naps besides the elderly


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2009)

ME! Hell I might take a nap in a bit


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

haha, once im up, im UP 

but really, isnt it weird sleeping then wakin up, then trying to go bac to sleep?!?!?!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2146550]haha, once im up, im UP 

but really, isnt it weird sleeping then wakin up, then trying to go bac to sleep?!?!?![/quote]

I have whats called a Caffeine Crash.. Im up about 5am every day ..I drink coffee till about Noon Then switch to Pepsi .. Not to mention Smoking High grade weed in between sips of coffee ..

come 2pm Im dragging my ass


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah I can just turn it on and off when I feel like it. My summer weekends used to be Wake and bake 6am
Surf till about, smoke j's on the beach 8am
Eat a HUGE breakfast 9am
Bong rips hang till about 11am
Then nap till one or two
then just chill, naps give you a bunch of energy. There really should be national nap time.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I have whats called a Caffeine Crash.. Im up about 5am every day ..I drink coffee till about Noon Then switch to Pepsi .. Not to mention Smoking High grade weed in between sips of coffee ..
> 
> come 2pm Im dragging my ass


haha i was going to say, its probably all the weed and Pepsi 

i work 12pm to 9pm, so i dont have time to nap


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually, a nap is the best thing for you... USA has replaced it with coffee, but when i was in Spain and Portugal, they respect the nap time and move society around it. It was funny after the first two nights we show up at restaurants at 8:00 and they are still empty...everybody eats late there...since they had a big siesta. It made a lot of sense to us and quickly obliged by napping the rest of the month. 

Side note...I posted this pic elsewhere so i thought I would share a pic of one of my gone but not forgotten pets... Major was his name. He was a riot!! 



out.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, what a bad day.... Another gay guy hit on me... why does this keep happening? Am i too nice? I always feel so uncomfortable when it happens. And, I like gay people, I just dont know why they like me so much.... ahh.... and the same gay dude asked if I knew Jesus... Second time in my life someone asked me that... I was like "yeah, I guess I know him, Ive been to church..." what do you say? Yeah, i went to High School with him... Last time someone asked me that was a girlfriend when i was in my early 20s asked me that when we were tripping on 5 hits of acid.. that was very unpleasant conversation.. yeah, I know him just like I know Santa claus... And, on top of all that my dog is sick and my girl is super pissed at me...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 26, 2009)

I just want to go back to bed


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

I do bong hits for Jesus.... that's a good answer!!

So Cheech what you doing later...wanna see my turnstile bed?(yes I actually have one)  

That was smooth.....





out.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 26, 2009)

Real funny Crackerjax.. turnstile bed.. nice! This is the 3rd time in just the last two weeks Ive been hit on by gay dudes... I always feel so uncomfortable.. Maybe Im too nice, I dont know. One was even an old gay dude! Like grandpa age and he wanted tol take me to lunch.. I was like "ahh, ummmm, my girlfriend and I have lunch together everyday, but, thanks"


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2009)

cheech do you know the difference between a hard dick and a chicken leg?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

Do I make you horny baby? 

yah, I had a few gay friends where i used to live and occasionally my wife and I would go with them to gay bars, where I was hit on repeatedly... I took it as a compliment and would just point to my wife and wait for the "Ohhhh...sorry"  After a few visits, it stopped. Was I disappointed? Just a wee bit i'll admit.. Maybe if I changed my cologne? 

By the way gay guys can play pool just as well as striaght guys.!! dammit!! 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Another Poster child for Asshole Parent of the year 



http://www.nypost.com/seven/02262009/news/regionalnews/cops__dad_turned_on_dryer_with_1_year_ol_157085.htm


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Another Poster child for Asshole Parent of the year
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/02262009/news/regionalnews/cops__dad_turned_on_dryer_with_1_year_ol_157085.htm


thats CRAZY!!! cot-damn, he did it on purpose!!! man fuck him 

at least the kid is ok....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

If only he had also put the kid thru a rinse cycle...then he might have a defense of just being thorough... 

What the hell is wrong with people? 


out. :blsmoke;


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

How can anyone be that dumb? Really?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

You spin me round round , round like a record baby, round , round, round , round


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwww, now that song is stuck in my head.........  ......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Awwww, now that song is stuck in my head.........  ......


hehe marilyn manson covered it - its semi fun

edit: Dope covered it, not manson - my bad.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Awwww, now that song is stuck in my head.........  ......



Dead or Alive 


Remember the 80's


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

Heya folks, what's going on? Time to fire it uP!. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K43ZriYuXyo


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

What again?  oh ok...I'm a push over.

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

I was a teenager in the early 80's ..... that song was like the teen girl anthem. 




korvette1977 said:


> Dead or Alive
> 
> 
> Remember the 80's


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was a teenager in the early 80's ..... that song was like the teen girl anthem.


The 80's rocked. I loved the big hair and tight jeans, lol.


----------



## biz (Feb 26, 2009)

s l o w m o t i o n


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

i love fivethirtyeight

http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/02/americans-growing-kinder-to-bud.html


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Like Oh My Gawd, totally to the max, remember the Valley girl shit. I was 14 or 15 and I was so into that. 

Now if I heard someone talk like that, I'd probably slap the shit out of them. 




Chiceh said:


> The 80's rocked. I loved the big hair and tight jeans, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Like Oh My Gawd, totally to the max, remember the Valley girl shit. I was 14 or 15 and I was so into that.
> 
> Now if I heard someone talk like that, I'd probably slap the shit out of them.


*like...omg........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was a rock and roller not into the disco scene.. 

I was at This show , It was outstanding , And Cocaine was my Girlfriend .. 

I miss The 80's..... I Saw some great concerts back then 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_48R572OSI&feature=related


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Like Oh My Gawd, totally to the max, remember the Valley girl shit. I was 14 or 15 and I was so into that.
> 
> Now if I heard someone talk like that, I'd probably slap the shit out of them.



Like gag me with a spoon. LMAO!


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Like gag me with a spoon. LMAO!


arrg! too many 'likes' and 'omg'


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Totally !!!!! 

and then I started smoking weed......  ...... like soooooo awesome.


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

*runs away*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Chiceh, did you do the mini skirts and leg warmers thing too? I did........and then...... I got my first leather jacket....... amazingly that was right about the same time I started smoking pot...... hmmmmm coincidence?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kant said:


> *runs away*




What are your wings broken ?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Totally !!!!!
> 
> and then I started smoking weed......  ...... like soooooo awesome.



Yep, found my best friend in the 80's, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe he's in vampire form right now?


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> What are your wings broken ?


i'm using my hands to cover my ears. it's kinda hard to fly when i do that.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

Hell ya Missy, I did the whole flash dance look, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

The disco craze hit while i was in College...what a drag it was for me. One of the guys on my floor actually bought a white suit!  I was always down at the holes in the wall bars, but every friggin event at the College revolved around disco music...it was...awful .


out.


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Maybe he's in vampire form right now?


you and chiceh are giving me horrible flashbacks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to dress like Don Johnson In Miami vice , I dealt coke I thought I was cool.. But I Must admit I looked GOOD back then .. I was just looking at pictures the other day and DAMN did I get old. I had Lots of hair and 6 pack abs .. Now its like a 12 pack and hair . HA . Im trying to keep it .. ( Im losing )


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

Kant said:


> you and chiceh are giving me horrible flashbacks.



Haha, she's a maniac, maniac.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x1K5UH2nek


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy crap, I forgot about that, Yep, busted, I did it too. 







Chiceh said:


> Hell ya Missy, I did the whole flash dance look, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

Time SUKS!! Like an acid bath time is. Don Johnson....you has to mention him didn't you 

Remember Maimi mice? They used to color the mice as a gimmick? 


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The disco craze hit while i was in College...what a drag it was for me. One of the guys on my floor actually bought a white suit!  I was always down at the holes in the wall bars, but every friggin event at the College revolved around disco music...it was...awful .
> 
> 
> out.


*I was the bouncer at a disco in nashville during the late 70"s and the owner required us to dress the part...it was so embarrassing...the white suit I mean...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I even had a 1986 IROC Z-28 Electric Blue .. 

Then I got a Caddy


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Time SUKS!! Like an acid bath time is. Don Johnson....you has to mention him didn't you
> 
> Remember Maimi mice? They used to color the mice as a gimmick?
> 
> ...


Oh ya, Acid washed jeans and jean jackets, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I - Italian 
R - Retart
O - Out 
C - Cruising


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Haha, she's a maniac, maniac.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x1K5UH2nek


i think that music video is giving me seizures.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

well shit bricks, it won't let me copy and paste an image in here anymore.....

remember "physical" 


Another blast from the past........ he he he he he he


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Oh ya, Acid washed jeans and jean jackets, lol.


 Acid washed and "Stone washed jeans and ''Members Only"' Jackets


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I used to dress like Don Johnson In Miami vice , I dealt coke I thought I was cool.. But I Must admit I looked GOOD back then .. I was just looking at pictures the other day and DAMN did I get old. I had Lots of hair and 6 pack abs .. Now its like a 12 pack and hair . HA . Im trying to keep it .. ( Im losing )


*hell yes, I loved miami vice. don johnson was one cool dude..........*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkurWAXgZs


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

*platform shoes........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh don't you even mention platform shoes!!!!


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes, I loved miami vice. don johnson was one cool dude..........*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkurWAXgZs



Well I gotta admit the 2 pc suits with no socks and Bruno Moli's was comfortable


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

*bad muther f**ker*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I had like 6 of them ,,No white though ( I was a slob..) My mom spoiled me


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

MONEYTRAIN....................................................................

I miss the Twin Towers


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

Ur killing me!! 

STOP!!


out.


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

w0000t it's raining here. 

it's not the light misty stuff but a full on down poor, with lighting and everything. I miss rain. it smells really good.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

i just took a shit


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

log it!

http://www.amazon.com/Poo-Log-M-D-Anish-Sheth/dp/0811863395


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

Kant said:


> w0000t it's raining here.
> 
> it's not the light misty stuff but a full on down poor, with lighting and everything. I miss rain. it smells really good.


*we are getting a bad storm tonight, their flashing the storm warning stuff on tv...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we are getting a bad storm tonight, their flashing the storm warning stuff on tv...*


we have flood warning right now.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Oh ya, Acid washed jeans and jean jackets, lol.


*I had a bleached jean jacket and a acid washed brain...................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning folks 

Rain Is due here around noon


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Rain Is due here around noon


*Morning vette.... same here...I've got to get shopping done before I get wet..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette.... same here...I've got to get shopping done before I get wet..........*



You better get moving then..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You better get moving then..


*Don't push fuck...... beer/grocery store store opens at 8:00 and post office at 9:00.... so I think I'll miss the rain... now they say were going to get a snow storm Sunday....
&$%*....... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

*Opps.....
* 
&lt;a href="http://ad.ca.doubleclick.net/click%3Bh=v8/37e1/3/0/%2a/w%3B210553828%3B0-0%3B0%3B32821817%3B3454-728/90%3B29741985/29759862/1%3B%3B%7Esscs%3D%3fhttp://clk.atdmt.com/AVE/go/130264279/direct;wi.728;hi.90/01/" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://view.atdmt.com/AVE/view/130264279/direct;wi.728;hi.90/01/7378213"/&gt;&lt;/a&gt; &lt;noscript&gt;&lt;a href="http://ad.ca.doubleclick.net/click%3Bh=v8/37e1/3/0/%2a/w%3B210553828%3B0-0%3B0%3B32821817%3B3454-728/90%3B29741985/29759862/1%3B%3B%7Esscs%3D%3fhttp://clk.atdmt.com/AVE/go/130264279/direct;wi.728;hi.90/01/" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img border="0" src="http://view.atdmt.com/AVE/view/130264279/direct;wi.728;hi.90/01/7378213" /&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/noscript&gt; 






CTV Montreal 





stock photo/sxc.hu

*13 arrests in suspected drug trafficking ring*

Updated: Wed Feb. 25 2009 6:30:07 PM

ctvmontreal.ca
Police arrested 13 people Wednesday after a series of pre-dawn raids aimed at a group of people who were allegedly growing and trafficking drugs. 
The SQ and Longueuil Police arrested five women and eight men during the course of nine raids conducted mostly on the South Shore. 
The alleged 49-year-old ringleader supposedly led an independent organization that cultivated marijuana in several locations and sold it, as well as cocaine, in Longueuil. 
Police seized 3,000 marijuana plants in several private homes, in addition to money and one gun. 
The individuals are slated to be arraigned on Thursday.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't push fuck...... beer/grocery store store opens at 8:00 and post office at 9:00.... so I think I'll miss the rain... now they say were going to get a snow storm Sunday....
> &$%*.......
> *



We MAY get it on Sunday ,,It might miss us too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Good morning . Wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Miss .. We are Booking the Cruise today when China Gets home from school

Im so Excited ... 

Fuck spring 

COME ON JUNE


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2009)

careful on that cruise always hearing of people getting tossed overboard


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

So did you sell off your 'roo tickets? 

My hubby wants to take a cruise sometime, but I'm a fiend and I don't want to go anywhere that I can't be tokin all the time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So did you sell off your 'roo tickets?
> 
> My hubby wants to take a cruise sometime, but I'm a fiend and I don't want to go anywhere that I can't be tokin all the time.



No I did not sell them yet .. 

You can Toke on a cruise ,,You just have to be a little sneaky , We will have a Balcony room.. Im shooting for the Very back of the boat .There are 3 rooms left on the deck I want .. And when in port You can smoke anywhere I guess


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> careful on that cruise always hearing of people getting tossed overboard



I told China That she is Not to go anywhere without me That way if one of us is going overboard we BOTH are .. 

Most of the ones that go overboard are drunk and their spouse prop tossed them


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I told China That she is Not to go anywhere without me That way if one of us is going overboard we BOTH are ..
> 
> Most of the ones that go overboard are drunk and their spouse prop tossed them


 makes sense a cruise is a hell of a lot cheaper than a divorce!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> makes sense a cruise is a hell of a lot cheaper than a divorce!




Thats Just wrong ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Where's Sunny this morning? I just heard this news story, some people traded 2 kids that they were caring for to a woman for a Cockatoo. Now all 3 are in jail. 

I can't believe they thought that was permissible.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Where's Sunny this morning? I just heard this news story, some people traded 2 kids that they were caring for to a woman for a Cockatoo. Now all 3 are in jail.
> 
> I can't believe they thought that was permissible.


I am here! I didn't trade any kids for a bird, yet!
The story doesn't surprise me though....I think every flake known to mankind lives here....that is not saying much for me, lol!!

Morning everyone! Wake n Bake! I am double hitting this morning, my dad got in town last night...I can tell it is going to be a stressful weekend...His wife don't like me...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Good morning, the snow is melting with all this rain, woo hoo! But I know it will get cold again soon, lol. 

Wake n Bake, Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

WTF is wrong with people ... 

Insane


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

There you are, It was in Louisiana, I knew it wasn't you, I just thought you might find it interesting. 

Hi Dad !!! I don't have parents, so I have to borrow everyone else's parents. Hi dads wife, parents like me, sucking up......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

Hell, if anyone wants one of my birds they don't need to bring kids for a trade...a toaster oven will do....

Yup good ole Dad is here....It is so weird seeing him with another woman after he was married to my mom for 40 years....The tension is thick and she already declared she will not go air boating with us. I am hoping by the end of the weekend she will see I am not a threat to her. I just want pops to be happy and if she makes him happy, well, I am happy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Why won't she go airboating? That is so fun. Is she trying to be a downer on purpose?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont get along with My mothers BF I tried to kill him 20 odd yrs ago.. My mother forgave me But ..I really still dont like him..The last time I saw him was in the courtroom.... All charges were dropped .. But if I would have had another 45 seconds that fucker was dead.. I was squeezing the life outta him .. I was trying to crush his neck


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Morning... puff puff.

I'm willing to bet Sunny that she heard about the bugs in teeth bit.... Honestly it's not too bad unless you go whipping through cattails. Then you will have a protein dinner quick...they are full of bugs 


out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

In my experience, step parents suck. Sorry.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont get along with My mothers BF I tried to kill him 20 odd yrs ago.. My mother forgave me But ..I really still dont like him..The last time I saw him was in the courtroom.... All charges were dropped .. But if I would have had another 45 seconds that fucker was dead.. I was squeezing the life outta him .. I was trying to crush his neck


You had an improper grip, and maybe that's for the best. I'd have gone to prison.....


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Chiceh, what's happening? not used to seeing you on a weekday. Let's get baked


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You had an improper grip, and maybe that's for the best. I'd have gone to prison.....
> 
> 
> out.


 Well My mother was on my back at the time and 3 cops had my wrists and prying my fingers off of his neck.. I had a good grip.. He should have known better then to whip out a knife ... My dog was ripping into him at the same time ..It was Quite the brawl in my mothers kitchen.. He Is close to death now .. I should send him a card ..NOT


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

OK simmer down Vette, here hit this , I can feel your blood pressure all the way over here.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2009)

20 years vette let that stuff go you let the guy affect you still to this day


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OK simmer down Vette, here hit this , I can feel your blood pressure all the way over here.



Im not Hot Miss.. Im cool.. Im baking here .. This Happened a long time ago .. My mom and i get along great ,,She even Loves China ..Im Not The person i was back then..Im CALM now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Good to know, we have this Irish blood in our family and when it starts to boil, it's hard to cool it off. 

Sometimes something just makes us snap and then even Red Foreman would back away.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Chiceh, what's happening? not used to seeing you on a weekday. Let's get baked



Hell ya day off me for me. Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> 20 years vette let that stuff go you let the guy affect you still to this day




He has been Mooching off my mom for many years ,He is very old now and near death..I will not get involved in her life .. Back then The wounds from my Dads Death Fucked me up.. Today Life is good ..Im a lover not a fighter anymore


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hell ya day off me for me. Fire it uP.



You should come over and do my laundry for me ...

I'll get ya stoned

China has some Nice wine too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

My father in law was one of those guys. How embarrassing for us. It was a relief when he died. He was mooching off a rich old lady who was a good 20 years older than him. 

We didn't like it and we knew her family didn't like it. We try to avoid them, they're so hateful and it didn't have anything to do with any of us.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You should come over and do my laundry for me ...
> 
> I'll get ya stoned
> 
> China has some Nice wine too



Um no, I need someone to come and clean my house and do my laundry. I hate it all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Um no, I need someone to come and clean my house and do my laundry. I hate it all.



Twisty is closer than I am Maybe he will do it for ya ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll take a piece of that maid action. I need cleaning and laundry done, and maybe someone can taxi my daughter to and fro for me. 

Calgon take me away...............


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

i like when your sick and have that scratchy feeling in your throat ... and you start coughing ... it hurts but you cough harder and your finally able to cough out a nice piece of nasty flem..... very rewarding


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i like when your sick and have that scratchy feeling in your throat ... and you start coughing ... it hurts but you cough harder and your finally able to cough out a nice piece of nasty flem..... very rewarding



After it comes up your suppose to swirl it around in your mouth ,Check the texture and then swallow it .. MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> After it comes up your suppose to swirl it around in your mouth ,Check the texture and then swallow it .. MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm


haha ... id be afraid it would get stuck again


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys and girls. can I ask a girl something?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey guys and girls. can I ask a girl something?



You can ask Twisty and Tips anything ,,They are Cool Bitch's


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

Now I know this isn't in my head...Dad just called and he tells me they are going to go exploring today so we will just hook up in the morning for the airboat...He sounded bummed out and he said she isn't going tomorrow. He came all this way for a long weekend to see me and they are going 'exploring' without me??? I don't get it.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you! Im sorry to just come on and ask this but I am unable to understand my girlfriends logic and need a female perspective. We broke up for a few years and both dated other people. Fine, right? well, we are getting back together, have a child, and, I asked her if she had slept with this one particular guy who is in our business. She tells me that is none of my business. She says anything that happened when we werent together is not my business. My problem with this is that I seee this dude, all the time, and i dont want to look at him and picture him fu***ng my girlfriend. So, I told her then forget it, its something i need to know. Am I being irrational? I mean, yeah, Ive been with way more girls since we broke up... but, she doesnt know any of them! If she directly asked me I would tell her. What do I care? Am I being wrong?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey guys and girls. can I ask a girl something?



What's up?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

See problem above. She says I am too judgemental..... Man, i hate fighting with people you love. Its the worst


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Thank you! Im sorry to just come on and ask this but I am unable to understand my girlfriends logic and need a female perspective. We broke up for a few years and both dated other people. Fine, right? well, we are getting back together, have a child, and, I asked her if she had slept with this one particular guy who is in our business. She tells me that is none of my business. She says anything that happened when we werent together is not my business. My problem with this is that I seee this dude, all the time, and i dont want to look at him and picture him fu***ng my girlfriend. So, I told her then forget it, its something i need to know. Am I being irrational? I mean, yeah, Ive been with way more girls since we broke up... but, she doesnt know any of them! If she directly asked me I would tell her. What do I care? Am I being wrong?



What difference will it make knowing? Will that change your mind to be with her?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a few Aerogarden hoods and 1 extra arm Im going to get rid of .. 

My room Is done The switchover will begin this week


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

She says if she did, why would it matter? so that tells me she did and it bothers me. It matters to me because I see this guy all the time and at different business functions, (we are all in same business different companies) and I dont want to have it a big question mark in my head cause that kills me... at the same time if I know for sure she did, I dont know if I will be able to look at her the same.... maybe I am being too judgemental


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats you mind fucking yourself ,,, But I Know where your coming from,, I think your better off NOT knowing , Cause if she says yes I did ,,Then you Gotta ask a few more questions 
Let It go


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

i wouldnt call it irrational, but you cant "mark territory you dont own" when you werent with her - so in my opinion it would only be irrational if you find that she had been with him and after you find out it upsets you.

yea korvette's prolly right


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess it wouldnt change my mind... my whole problem is this guy is wayyy older than us, and our sons best friends father! thats my issue I guess... he was married and going through a divorce and I am pretty sure they hooked up which makes me sick to my stomach. Not in a million years would i have thought that this old dude would have a shot in hell with my woman. I guess thats what gets me.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I guess it wouldnt change my mind... my whole problem is this guy is wayyy older than us, and our sons best friends father! thats my issue I guess... he was married and going through a divorce and I am pretty sure they hooked up which makes me sick to my stomach. Not in a million years would i have thought that this old dude would have a shot in hell with my woman. I guess thats what gets me.


well, so long as she's back now...right?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe I should just let it go. Im no saint. I guess it doesnt matter. I know thats the right way to think its just so hard to get my brain un-fixated on this dirty thought


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd be thinking did he eat her , Did she blow him? was his Rod better .. 

Ive been there it sucks ... 

Ive mind fucked myself so bad once I puked ..........




I'd advise to just let it go


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I suppose... thanks guys. and girls! I will try to let it go... shes so pissed at me now for making such a big deal about it we'll see what happens....


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'd be thinking did he eat her , Did she blow him? was his Rod better ..
> 
> Ive been there it sucks ...
> 
> ...


 
you slept with LUMBERG !?!?!?!

thats the problem with re-runs


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the engine of my Little grow room ..

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981


$196.24 Delivered


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

I know Korvette! I just cant get my mind off this! I know there is nothing at all better about this guy... I guess thats my problem! Id be happier I think if he was some young, decent looking guy like myself, but hes an older, gray haired dude! I keep thinking, jeez, could she really, REALLY? have had any romantic involvement with ---- THIS GUY???????? I feel like Im in the twilight zone! Like, any other guy Id almost understand, I mean, we werent together, no big deal, but,...... HIM?????????????? its beyond me... I just dont get it. I keep flipping things around, and it would be like me being with a fat old lady? Thats what gets me. This guy is old, gray, kinda chubby and old.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im shopping for a water filter system for the whole house , We are replacing the Hot water heater so We are installing a filter system at the same time and prob a pressure tank too


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe I am a judgemental asshole.. sorry if I buzz-killed this thread. Thank you everybody, I really love you all, its nice to know like-minded individuals are here to talk to. Peace


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I know Korvette! I just cant get my mind off this! I know there is nothing at all better about this guy... I guess thats my problem! Id be happier I think if he was some young, decent looking guy like myself, but hes an older, gray haired dude! I keep thinking, jeez, could she really, REALLY? have had any romantic involvement with ---- THIS GUY???????? I feel like Im in the twilight zone! Like, any other guy Id almost understand, I mean, we werent together, no big deal, but,...... HIM?????????????? its beyond me... I just dont get it. I keep flipping things around, and it would be like me being with a fat old lady? Thats what gets me. This guy is old, gray, kinda chubby and old.



He prob used Viagra anyway ,, Let it go bro ..Or Go fuck the guys ex wife ,,Get even


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I know Korvette! I just cant get my mind off this! I know there is nothing at all better about this guy... I guess thats my problem! Id be happier I think if he was some young, decent looking guy like myself, but hes an older, gray haired dude! I keep thinking, jeez, could she really, REALLY? have had any romantic involvement with ---- THIS GUY???????? I feel like Im in the twilight zone! Like, any other guy Id almost understand, I mean, we werent together, no big deal, but,...... HIM?????????????? its beyond me... I just dont get it. I keep flipping things around, and it would be like me being with a fat old lady? Thats what gets me. This guy is old, gray, kinda chubby and old.


maybe he had something else she was interested in ? lol ... again u really want to know dude ?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I know Korvette! I just cant get my mind off this! I know there is nothing at all better about this guy... I guess thats my problem! Id be happier I think if he was some young, decent looking guy like myself, but hes an older, gray haired dude! I keep thinking, jeez, could she really, REALLY? have had any romantic involvement with ---- THIS GUY???????? I feel like Im in the twilight zone! Like, any other guy Id almost understand, I mean, we werent together, no big deal, but,...... HIM?????????????? its beyond me... I just dont get it. I keep flipping things around, and it would be like me being with a fat old lady? Thats what gets me. This guy is old, gray, kinda chubby and old.



Well it sounds to me you have a choice to make. You can choose to live in this anguish or you can get over it and move on. If you decide to live in it, it will only eat away at you. You decide what's best for you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well My mother was on my back at the time and 3 cops had my wrists and prying my fingers off of his neck.. I had a good grip.. He should have known better then to whip out a knife ... My dog was ripping into him at the same time ..It was Quite the brawl in my mothers kitchen.. He Is close to death now .. I should send him a card ..NOT


Oh, you had distractions then...I understand 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good to know, we have this Irish blood in our family and when it starts to boil, it's hard to cool it off.
> 
> Sometimes something just makes us snap and then even Red Foreman would back away.


Red never backs away, let's be clear about this, unless it's Kitty during PMS  "I haven't been this frosty since Korea".



Chiceh said:


> Um no, I need someone to come and clean my house and do my laundry. I hate it all.


Once long ago when i couldn't fix the damn washing machine I threw all the clothes in the swimming pool. My wife comes home and is like WTH? I was sitting on the deck sipping a martini and smoking a cigar and like "what? oh everything is fine, don't worry, under control". Things proceeded to get out of control after that. Lesson learned... new wardrobe later 



Sunnysideup said:


> Now I know this isn't in my head...Dad just called and he tells me they are going to go exploring today so we will just hook up in the morning for the airboat...He sounded bummed out and he said she isn't going tomorrow. He came all this way for a long weekend to see me and they are going 'exploring' without me??? I don't get it.


I think it's pretty obvious Sunny.... you'll just have to rise above it all. You will.



Cheech Wizard said:


> Thank you! Im sorry to just come on and ask this but I am unable to understand my girlfriends logic and need a female perspective. We broke up for a few years and both dated other people. Fine, right? well, we are getting back together, have a child, and, I asked her if she had slept with this one particular guy who is in our business. She tells me that is none of my business. She says anything that happened when we werent together is not my business. My problem with this is that I seee this dude, all the time, and i dont want to look at him and picture him fu***ng my girlfriend. So, I told her then forget it, its something i need to know. Am I being irrational? I mean, yeah, Ive been with way more girls since we broke up... but, she doesnt know any of them! If she directly asked me I would tell her. What do I care? Am I being wrong?


No, you're being human...which can lead to being wrong. Let it go. She is with you, you have a child. Let it go. However if you two do break up in the future go dog that dudes girlfriend as therapy. 



korvette1977 said:


> This is the engine of my Little grow room ..
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981
> 
> ...


Sweeeet.


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> This is the engine of my Little grow room ..
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981
> 
> ...


That is nice. Look at this ballast though. It is switchable so your not stuck buying conversion bulbs, they get pricey as hell. 
This is what I want, you just flip a switch from mh to hps and of course put in the right bulb. But you don't need a conversion bulb you can use your regular mh/hps bulb.
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLBAHPS04SSXS


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is nice. Look at this ballast though. It is switchable so your not stuck buying conversion bulbs, they get pricey as hell.
> This is what I want, you just flip a switch from mh to hps and of course put in the right bulb. But you don't need a conversion bulb you can use your regular mh/hps bulb.
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLBAHPS04SSXS



The bulbs are $20 or so ..


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

CFL rocks my veg room , i dont even use my MH conversion bulb


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The bulbs are $20 or so ..


Maybe MH conversion bulbs are cheaper than HPS conversion bulbs??
My HPS conversion bulbs run me $120.00 each....


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont like this part 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Although the Sun System 10 is made in China,


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Maybe MH conversion bulbs are cheaper than HPS conversion bulbs??
> My HPS conversion bulbs run me $120.00 each....



The grow light ballast is a brand new REMOTE 400 watt HPS grow light ballast, with an innovative design that separates the ballast core away from the capacitor and igniter components to provide high performance and long life. This grow light ballast is made to our specifications with high output lighting results for horticulture / hydroponics / indoor gardening use. The High Pressure Sodium grow light ballast also features a convenient retractable handle with large keyholes for wall or ceiling mounting options. The lighting ballast also has over-sized rubber feet for electrical safety and quiet operation. The 8 foot power cord and 10 foot light bulb output cords are constructed of the highest quality, heavy gauge industrial grade electrical cord usually seen on grow lights costing much more. The ballast is pre-set and ready to plug into standard 110/120 household voltage, but can easily be changed to 220/240 volts. The 400 watt High Pressure Sodium grow light ballast will operate any standard or horticultural 400 watt High Pressure Sodium lamps and 400 watt Metal Halide Conversion lamps (see below). The universal socket set can be used with many other reflectors for future upgrades including air-cooled reflectors, umbrella style hoods or many other grow light reflector hoods, making this system the best value in hydroponic and indoor gardening lighting.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bulbs 


*Select the HPS Bulb/Lamp: * 
Standard 400w HPS Bulb
GrowBright 400 watt HPS Bulb - +$10.00
AgroMax 400 watt HPS Bulb - +$45.00

*Select the MH Conversion Bulb: * 
GrowBright 400 watt MH Conversion Bulb
AgroMax 400 watt MH Conversion Bulb - +$15.00
SunMaster 400w MH Conversion Neutral Deluxe - +$19.00


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

Vette I just looked up a MH conversion bulb price, they are $89.00 if you use a good bulb like Eye of Hortilux. So they are pricey! You may want to look into the switchable ballast. It will save you a lot of money on bulbs.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette I just looked up a MH conversion bulb price, they are $89.00 if you use a good bulb like Eye of Hortilux. So they are pricey! You may want to look into the switchable ballast. It will save you a lot of money on bulbs.




Its too late 

I like the one I got and Bulbs Last a great long while ,, I'll be fine .. 
Remember Im a Noob so I still have to learn.. When I need a new bulb its a small price to pay


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its too late
> 
> I like the one I got and Bulbs Last a great long while ,, I'll be fine ..
> Remember Im a Noob so I still have to learn.. When I need a new bulb its a small price to pay


Well you got an awesome system and the price was great...You will be happy. I have a MH ballast so I am stuck buying the HPS conversion bulbs...I should of gotten the HPS ballast, would of could of should of...Either way you will like it.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Whoa, nice way to jack my thread, lol. 

Still baking here, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Whoa, nice way to jack my thread, lol.
> 
> Still baking here, lol.


Hey Chiceh!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

ive been awake, i will attempt to bake now .... throat is pretty sore tho


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

2nd bake of today's wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Whoa, nice way to jack my thread, lol.
> 
> Still baking here, lol.



a Hem.. excuse us .. we do this everyday...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

nothin better then rollin out of bed, and taken two bowls to the dome 



morning


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> After it comes up your suppose to swirl it around in your mouth ,Check the texture and then swallow it .. MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm





420weedman said:


> i like when your sick and have that scratchy feeling in your throat ... and you start coughing ... it hurts but you cough harder and your finally able to cough out a nice piece of nasty flem..... very rewarding


*Save me the big pieces.............*



Cheech Wizard said:


> I know Korvette! I just cant get my mind off this! I know there is nothing at all better about this guy... I guess thats my problem! Id be happier I think if he was some young, decent looking guy like myself, but hes an older, gray haired dude! I keep thinking, jeez, could she really, REALLY? have had any romantic involvement with ---- THIS GUY???????? I feel like Im in the twilight zone! Like, any other guy Id almost understand, I mean, we werent together, no big deal, but,...... HIM?????????????? its beyond me... I just dont get it. I keep flipping things around, and it would be like me being with a fat old lady? Thats what gets me. This guy is old, gray, kinda chubby and old.


*I've been a bit overweight all my life and women always came to me with their tales of woe and misery.. it ended up where I got all the real sensitive girls that the macho putz's had treated like shit.... don't look at why they get attracted to a guy like that, ask what you can do to BE the guy that the ladies like to tell their issues too.. I always was the shoulder that the girls cried on and it paid off in the long run... Sex and all that aside, nothing better than being a guy that ladies can talk to and feel you actually do listen and get it.. I spent a lot on my time learning how the fairer sex ticked then how I felt........

Wasn't that sucky...??

Besides..you don't want to know why..just like your girl doesn't want to hear about Fifi who could blow out a candle with her..................
*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> a Hem.. excuse us .. we do this everyday...



Well excuse me then.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Save me the big pieces.............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAhahahahaha Fifi got skills -

its my experience girls do wanna know, if for no other reason than to hold it over you or make fun of you at a later time lol


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

any one want the other half of my grilled cheese ? , im not hungry n e more


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a different kind of grilled cheese


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> any one want the other half of my grilled cheese ? , im not hungry n e more


pan tostado con queso!!!!

who could resist?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm awaken and a bakin'.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm awaken and a bakin'.



off that new bong you made right?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> HAhahahahaha Fifi got skills -
> 
> its my experience girls do wanna know, if for no other reason than to hold it over you or make fun of you at a later time lol


*Yeah but you can't beat that salty kiss ..... and if they do as you say"hold it over you"... they're not worth it...*


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

lolz


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah but you can't beat that salty kiss ..... and if they do as you say"hold it over you"... they're not worth it...*


yea they werent, thats why im not with _thooooooose_ girls anymore lol

its fun to see people try to make you regret getting some grade-a poon.

"Shes a slut"

-"Maybe so, but she could work miracles with her vagina."


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> pan tostado con queso!!!!
> 
> who could resist?


here you go man 







ever had cuban cheese bread ?? fucking pwns !... i gotta go back to keywest


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> here you go man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant say that i h ave but that looks like a tasty maufuckin grilled cheese


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm awaken and a bakin'.


*And what will Monsieur be having today........???


*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And what will Monsieur be having today........???
> 
> 
> *


"unknown Indica"   

i think it might be northern lights. it was a clone from the club that was supposed to be santa berry but turned out not to be.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife is from PR when we first got together we would go to my mom's WASP dinners and she would struggle through with a smile. I'd go to her folks place in PR and the first trip I went GAGA over the food. I'm like WTH...what has my mom been giving me all these years? WASP food is the worst menu. 


out.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ua_pzbRXtE


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

WHOOO HOOO 

China Just booked the cruise ,,We have an awesome room 

Room 1066 Panarama deck 


http://www.carnival.com/Deck_Plan.aspx?shipCode=TI


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice, cruises are fun, always have good food


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

I love Puerto Rican food, and I love Puerto Rico. I go to San Juan every year or two. Well, my girl said she thought I had changed but obviously have not. urgh. man, I love women so much but they literally drive me insane. Like Mickey Rourke, I think my dog is the true love of my life. Oh well.... she says that that shouldnt matter and if I loved her I wouldnt think about it. My argument is , if I love her, how can I not think about it? Well, Im going to go home for lucnh and get baked and walk my dog and forget about it for now. As I get older I keep finding all the things I thought about adulthood as a kid are basically not true and as you get older your just the same as when you were young except more bills and responsibility. Nothing ever gets easy though. Always the drama... I hate the drama... I just want to live in a romantic comedy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice room, I wish they'd show a pic of the balcony.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Thank you! Im sorry to just come on and ask this but I am unable to understand my girlfriends logic and need a female perspective. We broke up for a few years and both dated other people. Fine, right? well, we are getting back together, have a child, and, I asked her if she had slept with this one particular guy who is in our business. She tells me that is none of my business. She says anything that happened when we werent together is not my business. My problem with this is that I seee this dude, all the time, and i dont want to look at him and picture him fu***ng my girlfriend. So, I told her then forget it, its something i need to know. Am I being irrational? I mean, yeah, Ive been with way more girls since we broke up... but, she doesnt know any of them! If she directly asked me I would tell her. What do I care? Am I being wrong?


*dude..you have a kid together...just let it go. there has to be more to a successful relationship than sex..like do you love her and do you want to provide a loving home life for your child??*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "unknown Indica"
> 
> i think it might be northern lights. it was a clone from the club that was supposed to be santa berry but turned out not to be.


*My past grows were mainly NL, but I did taste it from original plants and I like it.....*



korvette1977 said:


> WHOOO HOOO
> 
> China Just booked the cruise ,,We have an awesome room
> 
> ...


*Did you pack your water wings.......??? Aqua baby.....!!!!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Thank you! Im sorry to just come on and ask this but I am unable to understand my girlfriends logic and need a female perspective. We broke up for a few years and both dated other people. Fine, right? well, we are getting back together, have a child, and, I asked her if she had slept with this one particular guy who is in our business. She tells me that is none of my business. She says anything that happened when we werent together is not my business. My problem with this is that I seee this dude, all the time, and i dont want to look at him and picture him fu***ng my girlfriend. So, I told her then forget it, its something i need to know. Am I being irrational? I mean, yeah, Ive been with way more girls since we broke up... but, she doesnt know any of them! If she directly asked me I would tell her. What do I care? Am I being wrong?


dude, we ALL fucked your girlfriend.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

She screamed the loudest when I did it.


fdd2blk said:


> dude, we ALL fucked your girlfriend.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

*lol................*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

if its any consolation i didnt get on with your lady


glad i didnt if everyone was "clown car"ing it


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*stoneys a screamer...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

Twisty makes funny faces when he gets off.


Twistyman said:


> *lol................*


Now, don't lie,you got on in between everybody else, you horn dog.


DudeLebowski said:


> if its any consolation i didnt get on with your lady
> 
> 
> glad i didnt if everyone was "clown car"ing it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

Nah, I'm more of a growler.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoneys a screamer...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Did ja sick your rabbit on her?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, I'm more of a growler.


*hmmm...I have never been with a growler.........*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty makes funny faces when he gets off.View attachment 338543
> 
> Now, don't lie,you got on in between everybody else, you horn dog.



rollin the dice!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

You betcha.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Did ja sick your rabbit on her?


Well...it's kind of a moany, growly,cussing thing....


tipsgnob said:


> *hmmm...I have never been with a growler.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stoneys a screamer...*


*Well wear a mask.......

Afternoon tips...
* 


Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty makes funny faces when he gets off.View attachment 338543


*You won't see my face.. I'm a back of neck nibbler..a buried face nibbler... a small of back and behind knee freak...*



tipsgnob said:


> *hmmm...I have never been with a growler.........*


*When me and 3 other guys rented a house one guys girl sang arias... not sure what language, but it was musical.. between her and my girl (Brian Greenways ex wife,April Wine) , (she was a squirter) it was quite the event when the "girls" left... me dragging my mattress outside to dry and us bugging him about Pavaroti...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas dias amigos


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well wear a mask.......*
> 
> *Afternoon tips...*
> 
> ...


*afternoon twisty bud...you nibbler....*


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Buenas dias amigos


que pasa ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 27, 2009)

good morning all


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*what's up NG?!?!? smokey and weedman.............*


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

sup tigs!, chilln, bored, sick over here

"Sex is always the answer, 
it's never a question, 
'Cause the answer's yes, oh the answers (Yes) 
Not just a suggestion, if you ask the question, 
Then it's always yes. Yeeaah! "


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> que pasa ?





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning all





tipsgnob said:


> *what's up NG?!?!? smokey and weedman.............*


What's up guys? I have off today, fire em up!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

It's the mad nippler....uh nibbler!


Twistyman said:


> *Well wear a mask.......
> 
> Afternoon tips...
> *
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's the mad nippler....uh nibbler!


*twisty is not mad........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

So you guys think California will really consider legalizing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok...batshit crazy then..


tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is not mad........*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

im so high


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep that bowl red hot SICC!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

been high since 7 this morning 

lovin this Master Kush


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *afternoon twisty bud...you nibbler....*





tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is not mad........*


*If you can't nibble my young friends you're missing square one.......
Before I get myself in trouble....... Hows the weather........ 

*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm smoking some outdoor my buddy gave me. On the third bowl, sprinkled a little kief on this one.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

haha you jus love those smileys huh?

you can just high light the pic, and cope and paste


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2151700]haha you jus love those smileys huh?

you can just high light the pic, and cope and paste










[/QUOTE]
*Now you're pissing me off... and if you say Photobucket(fucket) I'll rip your head off and piss down the hole.... all my smileys come from "my doc...".. Photo b & image crack we don't get along...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Poor ol' crazy ass twisty.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

lol i dont use photobuccet for those, highlight with your mouse


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

SICC";2151759]lol i dont use photobuccet for those said:


> [/url]


 
what the fuck is the INTERNET ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im stoned 


And I cant get this smile off my face .. 

im so stoked Our 1st Cruise ....


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahhh I'm too high to do any repotting right now


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

have you seen Titanic?

 

thats all i could think of when i went, we were under the ship


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

i just ordered 35 clones for breakfast. 
gotta go pick them up in a minute. coffee and smoke first.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

what strain did you get?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just ordered 35 clones for breakfast.
> gotta go pick them up in a minute. coffee and smoke first.


 

make sure to bring some salt n pepper 
clones are kinda boring with no seasoning


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

[youtube]arUqoKjU3D4[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

wont you blow me baby ??
wont you blow me nooooooooooooowwwwww


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> [youtube]arUqoKjU3D4[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> wont you blow me baby ??
> wont you blow me nooooooooooooowwwwww









SICC";2151864][URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=adult/cooter.gif said:


> [/url]


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

That's icon abuse....



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

Icons....when Stoney can't think of anything to say.
I'm off...love and stuff!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, later i will let you stuff my love


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm baked on the first taste of my new stuff cut 5 days ago. Two rips and I'm done. It's probably ready for the jar.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Same with my harvests usually. If you need more than 2 or 3 hits, you've missed the mark. I'm still trying to get my wife off of joints because she's a buzz saw... I keep buying her pipes and bongs and she keeps bringing papers home 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Poor ol' crazy ass twisty.





SICC";2151759]lol i dont use photobuccet for those said:


> [/url]


*Bite me.....................................



*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Same with my harvests usually. If you need more than 2 or 3 hits, you've missed the mark. I'm still trying to get my wife off of joints because she's a buzz saw... I keep buying her pipes and bongs and she keeps bringing papers home
> 
> 
> out.


*I'm a joint person also...the thing about pipes is, you are constantly smoking the burned up ash. when you smoke a joint it's always weed cause the ash falls off...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*you guys need to stop fucking with twisty.........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm a joint person also...the thing about pipes is, you are constantly smoking the burned up ash. when you smoke a joint it's alsways weed cause the ash falls off...*


I agree but I hit the bong too. Rolled a big blunt this morning Sicc inspired me.



Twistyman said:


> *Bite me.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww we still love you twisty


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE the wake n bake. Nothing like getting up at a decent hour, having a nice pot of coffee on and having some good preakfast while blasted 4 mins after you get outta bed. My GF doesn't like it as much but it's probably one of my fave times to get high. Just kinda sets up the whole day for me really!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive been searching cruise forums all day .. Im dizzy


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

lol there a forum for everything


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2152833]lol there a forum for everything 

[/quote]


and they let you know all the inside tricks ,Like bringing extra booze , The best rooms , ect ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

I researched and picked our room with a balcony in a great spot where all my smoke will go to the right and we are the last cabin there so if we are moving I can Toke up all I want on Our balcony


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

the only thing i wished i had was weed, it was cool drinking on the ship, but damn, i wanted to get high


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2152851]the only thing i wished i had was weed, it was cool drinking on the ship, but damn, i wanted to get high [/quote]


Its a 5 day cruise ,,Im going to bring a 1/4 oz and papers that way no stinky pipes


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

how do you plan and getting past the security, its just like and airport, idk if you been to LAX 

when i came bac from the cruise i went one, got hassled by some cop, askin all these damn question, strait pic'd me out of the whole line, haha asked if i was bringing bac seeds, i was like wtf haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2152881]how do you plan and getting past the security, its just like and airport, idk if you been to LAX 

when i came bac from the cruise i went one, got hassled by some cop, askin all these damn question, strait pic'd me out of the whole line, haha asked if i was bringing bac seeds, i was like wtf haha[/quote]


I have a vacuum seal machine ,, I'll do that then wrap it in tissue and stick it in something and lock it in my luggage ..Its just an xray machine .. I was also thinking about keeping it in my mouth or the crack of my ass


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

In Nyc anything less than an ounce is a ticket .. In Canada They dont really have strict laws on it .. So where would I go to Jail .. Its a fine at most


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

uggh. why is it so f***ing cold here?

it was warm yesterday, now my nipples could cut glass.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

[youtube]LdE4FIYSmk8[/youtube]

REALLY!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a vacuum seal machine ,, I'll do that then wrap it in tissue and stick it in something and lock it in my luggage ..Its just an xray machine .. I was also thinking about keeping it in my mouth or the crack of my ass



hahaha, the ass cracc is a good spot 

thats legit tho, it is only a quarter too, ganna have to use that for the next time


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2009)

What you need to do is hire some of those Somali speedboat pirates to deliver weed to you in international waters, where it's legal. They have lots of experience with boarding large ocean vessels and Somalia probably has vast prairies of fine African dagga.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a vacuum seal machine ,, I'll do that then wrap it in tissue and stick it in something and lock it in my luggage ..Its just an xray machine .. I was also thinking about keeping it in my mouth or the crack of my ass


*I had a friend send me something that had been "vacuum sealed".. like talking a lobster out of its shell... although the weed was more hash like
after 14 days...
Come out.. come out where ever you are......


Boy did I fuck up.. I never eat donuts... well I had two and now I want to barf...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I had a friend send me something that had been "vacuum sealed".. like talking a lobster out of its shell... although the weed was more hash like
> after 14 days...
> Come out.. come out where ever you are......
> 
> ...


I was craving Tim's dutchies today, got some, lol.


----------



## Old Frog (Feb 27, 2009)

I friggin' hate vacu-sealed weed.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I was craving Tim's dutchies today, got some, lol.


*I live 5 min away from tims but I've only had them about 4 times.... I'm a homer when it comes to donuts...... MMMmmm....!! Donuts..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2009)

my wife says tim hortons are the best she is canadian


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I live 5 min away from tims but I've only had them about 4 times.... I'm a homer when it comes to donuts...... MMMmmm....!! Donuts..*



I don't drink coffee and can't seem to figure out what the deal is with Tim Horton's coffee. All hours of the day the drive thrus are lined up. Do they put crack or something in it?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I don't drink coffee and can't seem to figure out what the deal is with Tim Horton's coffee. All hours of the day the drive thrus are lined up. Do they put crack or something in it?



No I think that's a side order.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I don't drink coffee and can't seem to figure out what the deal is with Tim Horton's coffee. All hours of the day the drive thrus are lined up. Do they put crack or something in it?


*they put twistys crack in it..........*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they put twistys crack in it..........*



Oh my, I will stick to tea and dutchies, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some funny answers about people smoking weed on the boats .. 


http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=894211&highlight=marijuana+smoke



Mostly snitch's


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Some funny answers about people smoking weed on the boats ..
> 
> 
> http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=894211&highlight=marijuana+smoke
> ...


only two snitches, i was surprised to see so many people accepting the weed smoke


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2153571]only two snitches, i was surprised to see so many people accepting the weed smoke [/quote]

Bro keep reading there is 7 pages .. there are plenty of haters but I bet they are old people ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

waking up to this every day now, .......... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166743-pull-up-seat-theres-room.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> waking up to this every day now, .......... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166743-pull-up-seat-theres-room.html




Looks Nice ,Is that going to be the Outdoor summer plants this year?


Or should I say , This years "" Flavors""


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

I have smoked on a cruise ship. On the top deck at night, when no one is around. When we got off on the islands, we would smoke as well. I would never bring any back though and I also threw away the pipe I used.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

I love Strawberry Cough, never heard of Chunk, must bee a good mix


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Looks Nice ,Is that going to be the Outdoor summer plants this year?
> 
> 
> Or should I say , This years "" Flavors""


no, this is what they call an indoor "stadium" grow.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> waking up to this every day now, .......... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166743-pull-up-seat-theres-room.html



Hot damn, that looks great.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, this is what they call an indoor "stadium" grow.


 will you train them to do the wave


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I have smoked on a cruise ship. On the top deck at night, when no one is around. When we got off on the islands, we would smoke as well. I would never bring any back though and I also threw away the pipe I used.


How did you get the weed on the ship... ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, this is what they call an indoor "stadium" grow.


You flowering them right away or waiting ?

What are you planting outside this year ?


I meant to ask you , What was the Final On the Topsy turvy's ,, Thumbs down or up..
What weight did you get off of the ones you had ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

i too have blazed on the cruise. i had to rely on bud when we got to haiti

but, it was easy to bring it back on the shit. i just crotched it

they werent searching too hard coming back on, and if you had a souvenier bag you were pretty much set. as for bringing weed on the cruise ship, so long as you can board ship without flying to where the cruise is picking up, id say the same technique can get it aboard. just bag, and crotch.

i bought a pipe from the "townsfolk" when we ported..i used it a couple of times, and had no problems bringin it home with me, just packed it with my gear, and i had a safe flight back with said pipe.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow looking back on that cruise - it was over the Xmas in which sadaam was hung

i remember anderson cooper saying "This footage may not be appropriate for younger veiwers" i was sipping jameson and gingerale smoking out of my pipe with the moon dancin off the water reflectin into my room. the door open, the fan on...it was really nutty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i too have blazed on the cruise. i had to rely on bud when we got to haiti
> 
> but, it was easy to bring it back on the shit. i just crotched it
> 
> ...



Cool Thanks for the info...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Cool Thanks for the info...


also i should add i was on a Royal Caribbean cruise...cant remember the name of the ship off the top of my head though..it was the largest at the time, however they were already showing promo's for the bigger newer ship.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Found it






explorer of the seas


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How did you get the weed on the ship... ?


I bought some the first stop we did in the Bahamas, bought a pipe there too, lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

shouldn't the life boats be near the top . . . . look out for an iceberg


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I bought some the first stop we did in the Bahamas, bought a pipe there too, lol



And when you got back on the ship after you bought it where did you hide it and the pipe ?




Nice ship Dude


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I bought some the first stop we did in the Bahamas, bought a pipe there too, lol


verry similar experience lol

"yes im looking for a pipe?"
-"ahhh here dis wan werk vaaaaaarry good ya?"
"Why thank you..I couldnt trouble you for something to put in this..."
-"ooh the ganja you bring me your complimentary hamburger, an 10 dollar we have deal"


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2153973]shouldn't the life boats be near the top . . . . look out for an iceberg[/QUOTE]

do you wanna drop 100+ feet in one of them bitches? they dont have saftey belts

also, thats a carribean cruiseliner i believe hehe

look out for icebergs indeed..hahaa


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> do you wanna drop 100+ feet in one of them bitches? they dont have saftey belts
> 
> also, thats a carribean cruiseliner i believe hehe
> 
> look out for icebergs indeed..hahaa



lol well if the boat is sinking, its closer than that 


i would do a bac flip off the side railing into the water, then swim to the boat


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2154008]lol well if the boat is sinking, its closer than that 


i would do a bac flip off the side railing into the water, then swim to the boat[/QUOTE]

you would land half way down on a balcony lol

sssssssssplat.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

hahaha, fa real, at least i would go out in a flame of glory


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2154022]hahaha, fa real, at least i would go out in a flame of glory[/QUOTE]

hehehe yea i often pondered while walking the deck what i'd do if that bitch sank at sea 

everytime it came down to, wait for it to mostly go under and try and swim against thousands of pounds of pressure and die relatively fast due to being tired, out of breath, and gulping huge mouthfulls of salt water


or

if by chance i was somehow close to the life boats, which is relatively out of the way lol, id try an get in one of them.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And when you got back on the ship after you bought it where did you hide it and the pipe ?
> 
> I just put it in my purse coming back on, but got rid of it before entering back in the USA.
> 
> ...





DudeLebowski said:


> verry similar experience lol
> 
> "yes im looking for a pipe?"
> -"ahhh here dis wan werk vaaaaaarry good ya?"
> ...


Hahaha, I get approached everywhere I travel and asked if I want weed, lol. In the Bahamas, I wasn't even off the ship 5 minutes and had some decent weed. Same with Jamaica, there a few minutes and can get some, lol. When I went to Mexico, I took some with us. We actually bartered with it in the local shops, lol. They love Canadian weed. That time we took too much so we ended having to give it to some cool people we met there.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hahaha, I get approached everywhere I travel and asked if I want weed, lol. In the Bahamas, I wasn't even off the ship 5 minutes and had some decent weed. Same with Jamaica, there a few minutes and can get some, lol. When I went to Mexico, I took some with us. We actually bartered with it in the local shops, lol. They love Canadian weed. That time we took too much so we ended having to give it to some cool people we met there.


suhhhhweeet 

i havent really traveled much...the cruise was my first experience abroad


----------



## skiskate (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> They love Canadian weed.


Dont we all


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 27, 2009)

ive never smoked canadian weed....well that i was aware of atleast...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ive never smoked canadian weed....well that i was aware of atleast...


You are missing out my friend, lol.


----------



## skiskate (Feb 27, 2009)

Its pretty good, never ever see any seeds or big stems. Ive never even come across schwagg. id love to try some of the stuff from cali though.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> You are missing out my friend, lol.


i bet...ive heard good things


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i bet...ive heard good things



Just like I hear Vegas rocks!, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> You are missing out my friend, lol.


Well I know your bacon is better 


out.


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

*sigh* so do i go out and smoke one at the cost of freezing my ass off? yesterday it was mid 50's today it's low 20's with wind chill knocking it down to single digits.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> *sigh* so do i go out and smoke one at the cost of freezing my ass off? yesterday it was mid 50's today it's low 20's with wind chill knocking it down to single digits.


ill do it too. i have to go out to smoke - but to be honest its like high 40's here right now heh


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ill do it too. i have to go out to smoke - but to be honest its like high 40's here right now heh


lucky. yesterday i was excited as hell to go out. i mean i couldn't tell you the last time i went out in a t-shirt and smoked. but now....IT'S SO F***ING COLD OUT!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> lucky. yesterday i was excited as hell to go out. i mean i couldn't tell you the last time i went out in a t-shirt and smoked. but now....IT'S SO F***ING COLD OUT!



I know eh? What is going on with the weather, lol.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I know eh? What is going on with the weather, lol.


its moody and tempermental,

NEW CONSPIRACY THEORY JUST COINED...EARTH IS GOING THROUGH MENOPAUSE


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> its moody and tempermental,
> 
> NEW CONSPIRACY THEORY JUST COINED...EARTH IS GOING THROUGH MENOPAUSE



Hahaha, made me cough out a toke reading that, lol.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hahaha, made me cough out a toke reading that, lol.


 hehehehe thanks

im about to cough some tokes too


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hehehehe thanks
> 
> im about to cough some tokes too


man...so where does it stick the tampons?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> man...so where does it stick the tampons?


there are no intergalactic sized ones, thats why the volcano's be like


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hehehehe thanks
> 
> im about to cough some tokes too



I'm just getting started


my, oh my.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm just getting started
> 
> 
> my, oh my.


im pretty baked, but i dont think im stoppin anytime soon


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> there are no intergalactic sized ones, thats why the volcano's be like


so does that mean earthquakes are the cramps?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> so does that mean earthquakes are the cramps?


and the farts


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im pretty baked, but i dont think im stoppin anytime soon


I just harvested last weekend. I have more grass than I know what to do with and my wife is out of town.






Giving the glass a workout.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

hells yea man. as they say in the movies "ROCK IT UP BI-OTCH!"

hehehe that sounds rad blaze one for me, im burnin yours right now


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> and the farts


yellowstone


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> yellowstone


haha

im so fuckin high right now



i could actually try an think up some other things to go along with the symptoms


but im too busy right now - packing the bubbler and the bowl - Bold, And Daring.


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> haha
> 
> im so fuckin high right now
> 
> ...


hit one for me.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> hit one for me.


okay Kant, these two are for you (pics are unpacked)


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

here they are, as of 40 seconds ago


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> here they are, as of 40 seconds ago


nice.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*if you guys don't mind I think I will smoke a joint...*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you guys don't mind I think I will smoke a joint...*



Fire it UP!, lol.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it UP!, lol.


What she said!!

2nd half of my doobie..


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2009)

I went to the island for like a minute and when I came back here there were ten new posts. Hiya Chiceh.

PS Kant. I love the island.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I went to the island for like a minute and when I came back here there were ten new posts. Hiya Chiceh.
> 
> PS Kant. I love the island.


i wanna be able to go to an island "for a minute" out of my day lol


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I went to the island for like a minute and when I came back here there were ten new posts. Hiya Chiceh.
> 
> PS Kant. I love the island.


yeah..the only problem that i see with bud being the currency is that there is going to be hyper inflation every fall.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> yeah..the only problem that i see with bud being the currency is that there is going to be hyper inflation every fall.


set a rule where everyone must remain modest  i dont see how people wouldnt remain modest with bud being currency LOL


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> set a rule where everyone must remain modest  i dont see how people wouldnt remain modest with bud being currency LOL


If i said that everyone will be limited on the amount there allowed to grow, there would a revolution for sure...and i might just join them.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> If i said that everyone will be limited on the amount there allowed to grow, there would a revolution for sure...and i might just join them.


no not on how much they grow, just how much they price it at.

ps where the fuck is this island? i wanna come


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*now you want to tell me how much pot to grow...*


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> yeah..the only problem that i see with bud being the currency is that there is going to be hyper inflation every fall.


Well, you could mandate autoflowering strains only. The climate there is such that endless cropping could occur with their use, with production controlled by a central bank to avoid any fluctuation in value.

"What are your thoughts about the vagina, Mr. Lebowski?"


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, you could mandate autoflowering strains only. The climate there is such that endless cropping could occur with their use, with production controlled by a central bank to avoid any fluctuation in value.
> 
> "What are your thoughts about the vagina, Mr. Lebowski?"


what you mean coitus?


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

well do we really need a currency? I mean sure we might need one when we need supplies from outside but internally is it necessary?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> well do we really need a currency? I mean sure we might need one when we need supplies from outside but internally is it necessary?


*if were ever going to get any pussy on this island, there will be some kind of currency...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if were ever going to get any pussy on this island, there will be some kind of currency...*


I thought we were going to kidnap them all.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> I thought we were going to kidnap them all.


*yes....but they will eventually take over...they always do...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yes....but they will eventually take over...they always do...*


that's why we need to appease them with quality bud. wait a sec.....that sounds a lot like what we do with money right....damn.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> that's why we need to appease them with quality bud. wait a sec.....that sounds a lot like what we do with money right....damn.


*tips just shrugs his shoulders*


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

ok fine i'm convinced.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*you have to fuck em hard and fuck em often and then ply them with gifts of marijuana...oh, and don't make them do any work.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> well do we really need a currency? I mean sure we might need one when we need supplies from outside but internally is it necessary?


It was my intention for buds to be our exchange for currency... which will be transferred out through several discreet accounts into the Isle of Man. Modesty will be kept by us having no personal money, only a communal pot and a talking stick. 

The do-re-me will work tax free far away from temptation. 


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It was my intention for buds to be our exchange for currency... which will be transferred out through several discreet accounts into the Isle of Man. Modesty will be kept by us having no personal money, only a communal pot and a talking stick.
> 
> The do-re-me will work tax free far away from temptation.
> 
> ...


*sup jax....I went to a motorcycle race on the isle of man...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

morning peeps.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Morning folks ....

Its 18 degrees


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

it's 22 here but with wind chill that drops to 12.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 28, 2009)

Good Chilly morning to all. It is -16c here this morning, 3f for you Americans, lol. 

Fire it uP!.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Chilly morning to all. It is -16c here this morning, 3f for you Americans, lol.
> 
> Fire it uP!.


it's a good morning to be an imperialist swine.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

My feet are cold ................... I need new slippers


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My feet are cold ................... I need new slippers


who needs slippers when you have a pile of blankets and a laptop?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 28, 2009)

its like 50&#730; here....

o yeah..good morning all..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> its like 50&#730; here....
> 
> o yeah..good morning all..



Just getting home ...LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they put twistys crack in it..........*


*Nope.... had a dump this morning and cracky J is still there........ That or I have a serious stretched bag problem..*



korvette1977 said:


> Some funny answers about people smoking weed on the boats ..
> 
> 
> http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=894211&highlight=marijuana+smoke
> ...


*Its like smoking anywhere...if you nod, smile and mind your business people won't bother you..if you throw bottles and act like an ass they'll rat you out... more than once I've had someone straight looking ask me for a puff........ so I pass them the joint.....and yell for a cop......*





fdd2blk said:


> no, this is what they call an indoor "stadium" grow.


*Thats the way... a good stadium grow....*



robert 14617 said:


> will you train them to do the wave


*No wave... they shake their tops when the lights are on them and the trichs. twinkle.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ....
> 
> Its 18 degrees





Kant said:


> it's 22 here but with wind chill that drops to 12.





Chiceh said:


> Good Chilly morning to all. It is -16c here this morning, 3f for you Americans, lol.
> 
> Fire it uP!.





SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> its like 50&#730; here....
> 
> o yeah..good morning all..


*Good fucking frosty morning........ 

Bite me and your Vegas weather Smokey........
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

Wake and sneeze...... spring is coming say my allergies. 


Let's get ripped


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wake and sneeze...... spring is coming say my allergies.
> 
> 
> Let's get ripped


my nose agrees. so i torture it with wasabi.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

My cats always seem to want to put their tails in my nose, it already takes enough punishment.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

cats are evil creatures.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

right now they're acting like freaks, meow, meow, meow....... mmmmrrrrrrrooooooowwwwwww. Patheti-sad.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> right now they're acting like freaks, meow, meow, meow....... mmmmrrrrrrrooooooowwwwwww. Patheti-sad.


catnip!catnip!catnip!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*It could be worse.. it could be a red eye pointing at your nose......

I get a bag of Chronic today........


*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Twisty.  Twisty gets some twistibles today........ 

This  is for you my Twisty......


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Thanks miss..... I may be getting some clones too........ actually I'm puffing on some of my own..... no cure, but a nice kick.. now that I see I can grow inside too, I'll do my next batch right.. theses weren't supposed to grow out..I'd started them to try cloning and then all the T5, T12 and HPS lights fell into my lap at the right price so I changed mid grow..... Now my closet is all lined, set up to hang two sorts of lights with a 10 min changeover.. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

Good deal, my set up is pretty ghetto, but it works. LOL 


Baconaisse, anyone ever heard of it? It's mayonaisse crossed with bacon, and they made a "lite" version. Only in America.........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good deal, my set up is pretty ghetto, but it works. LOL
> 
> 
> Baconaisse, anyone ever heard of it? It's mayonaisse crossed with bacon, and they made a "lite" version. Only in America.........


ewwwwwwwwwww that sounds like spoooge




yucks - Mornin all


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

The snow is almost all melted .. 

Maybe winter is over ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The snow is almost all melted ..
> 
> Maybe winter is over ?


Dont jynx it - im totally pumped bout the weather im getting right now 
Edit

it rained all night - which means it was finally warm enough to not freeze, even at night!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

Things are starting to green up outside my house. I have spring flowers pushing up through the ground. I'm getting excited.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2009)

my amaryllis are sending up the flower stalks


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

You doing an outdoor grow this year Miss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm ready to be outside, planting stuff. I'm sick of being stuck in the house.

No Vette, I'll keep my fun garden inside for now. My neighbors are so close I could spit and hit them. It's just not safe, that's going to have to wait until we can manage to find a country home and move.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm ready to be outside, planting stuff. I'm sick of being stuck in the house.



Let me rephase it .. Are you growing any POT plants outdoors this year ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2009)

only a few weeks its going to be here before you know it


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gotcha .. Im thinking about going into the ground and doing a 12' plant this year ..No pots straight in the ground


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Let me rephase it .. Are you growing any POT plants outdoors this year ?


i told myself i wouldent but i know i will ,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

If I had the privacy I would do it, but I think I'd want them in buckets or something to make them mobile. They fly porkchoppers over the corn fields in the summer looking for grows, so I'd want to be able to hide them at the first sound of chopper blades.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i told myself i wouldent but i know i will ,are you growing out side this year vette?



I tilled the 20 x 20 garden last fall..

So Yea at least a few


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

So Vette, you're still getting the greenhouse aren't you? Are you growing in it as well?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If I had the privacy I would do it, but I think I'd want them in buckets or something to make them mobile. They fly porkchoppers over the corn fields in the summer looking for grows, so I'd want to be able to hide them at the first sound of chopper blades.



Fdd showed me these canvess covers that the sunlight goes through ..I lost the link , They say they work well but it was like $200 a roll ..

Im building a greenhouse this year so did not bother with that canvess stuff.. Ask him for that link


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2009)

my fall tomatoes are just now producing ,and my wife wants me to plant corn ,it will be a perfect screen ,i think i'll do at least six plants outside wooo hooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So Vette, you're still getting the greenhouse aren't you? Are you growing in it as well?



Yep Im also starting to learn about Orchids , My MOM is a big Orchid grower and lover .. Do you know you can make $$$$$$$$$ with a Nursery ? My mom and I are starting one in a few years so Im starting to set up shop ..(with her $$$ of course )


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

alrighty then, I think it's time for me to pass out. nap time!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my fall tomatoes are just now producing ,and my wife wants me to plant corn ,it will be a perfect screen ,i think i'll do at least six plants outside wooo hooo



Dont Plant Hijack outside near your corn... That strain will Tower your corn and make a 6' stalk of corn look tiny


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

The porkchoppers have this long thing on the front of it that's like some kind of heat signature scanner. They don't just hunt by sight. 

but the med law is up for vote again this year in my state and with the federal DEA raids being ended on med states, this might be our lucky year. It was denied by a narrow margin last time. If it passes and I can get a med card, then things will be a lot different.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

You could keep tying the plant down to keep it low ,, But the smell will be there , you cant hide that ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll just wait a few years, I can grow inside for now. I'm filling my yard with food crops this year.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Buy an HPS .. get away from those cfl's Im GLAD I did ,, 

Cfl's are ok for vegging , but they totally suck compared to a HPS for flowering and final product 

IMO ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

im afraid if it passes here it will still be awhile before they work out the kinks. i keep hearing how f'ed up michigan is.....its leagal, but you cant get seeds, no dispensaries, ect... should be interesting.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I have one picked out, I'm just waiting for summer and hubby getting full paychecks again. I love when he tosses in the occasional saturday of work, ching. 

Once I get this plant done and cured and he gets to smoke it, then I'll make comments like, "yeah, it's not bad but if I had that HPS to flower under it'd be so much better....... sigh" then it'll be mine.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have one picked out, I'm just waiting for summer and hubby getting full paychecks again. I love when he tosses in the occasional saturday of work, ching.
> 
> Once I get this plant done and cured and he gets to smoke it, then I'll make comments like, "yeah, it's not bad but if I had that HPS to flower under it'd be so much better....... sigh" then it'll be mine.


it shall be yours!
lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

mornin duderino...still without?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have one picked out, I'm just waiting for summer and hubby getting full paychecks again. I love when he tosses in the occasional saturday of work, ching.
> 
> Once I get this plant done and cured and he gets to smoke it, then I'll make comments like, "yeah, it's not bad but if I had that HPS to flower under it'd be so much better....... sigh" then it'll be mine.




Your evil...LOL but good idea .. You know Hubby Best ..You Go Girl


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mornin duderino...still without?


Negative! finally got another satchel of dope 

gettin ready for my Wake n bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I know he's shared some I grew with his work partner before who also has a high appreciation of my growing skills, maybe he'll pitch in......  

Nah, j/k


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

everyone...... fired it up....... on 3 



3


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> everyone...... fired it up....... on 3
> 
> 
> 
> 3


insert sound clip here

*shhict...shhict...blublublublublublublub...whhhhhisssssssssskkk......HACK COUGH COUGH COUGH....COUGH HACK HACK HACK HACK...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

fine, fine...ill start toking it you guys INSIST!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep Im also starting to learn about Orchids , My MOM is a big Orchid grower and lover .. Do you know you can make $$$$$$$$$ with a Nursery ? My mom and I are starting one in a few years so Im starting to set up shop ..(with her $$$ of course )


I've been growing orchids for about five years now, but don't sell them, just as a personal hobby. They are amazingly easy to grow down here. Orchids teach patience. I think the biggest one is in a 15 gallon pot. An amazing family of plants, I luv'em.

Morning everyone!! 


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

ive been sick all week and havent smoked from tuesday untill last night. i smoke alot of weed regularly so three days no smoking and i was HIGH AS FUCK!!!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ive been sick all week and havent smoked from tuesday untill last night. i smoke alot of weed regularly so three days no smoking and i was HIGH AS FUCK!!!!


i too have had this cold that wont quit...it just keeps getting passed out to the next shlub...

i didnt stop smoking though
just toughed it out
and it helped clear up some mucus(sc?)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL funny sound clip Dude, you typed that out pretty well. 



Morning Jax......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL funny sound clip Dude, you typed that out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jax......


hehehe thanks 

i practice like the sound guy from police academy/space bals


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I've done pretty well this winter. I don't think I've been sick at all.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've done pretty well this winter. I don't think I've been sick at all.


i said the same thing, actually it was a week before "I havent been sick all winter, i guess i dont really get sick when i dont get out much" 

of course i said this while out at a friends house, and sure enough...lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

i think ive been sick more this winter than i have the last 3 years together. its no small wonder i stll draw breath.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good deal, my set up is pretty ghetto, but it works. LOL
> 
> 
> Baconaisse, anyone ever heard of it? It's mayonaisse crossed with bacon, and they made a "lite" version. Only in America.........


*You grow where you can..... *



korvette1977 said:


> The snow is almost all melted ..
> 
> Maybe winter is over ?


*Shhhhh....!!! well don't say that.. you'll jinx us...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm ready to be outside, planting stuff. I'm sick of being stuck in the house.
> 
> No Vette, I'll keep my fun garden inside for now. My neighbors are so close I could spit and hit them. It's just not safe, that's going to have to wait until we can manage to find a country home and move.


*I'm lucky that way.. about 10 houses can see my "garden"...*



korvette1977 said:


> Let me rephase it .. Are you growing any POT plants outdoors this year ?






korvette1977 said:


> Buy an HPS .. get away from those cfl's Im GLAD I did ,,
> 
> Cfl's are ok for vegging , but they totally suck compared to a HPS for flowering and final product
> 
> IMO ...


*At the very least miss.. get some T5's... the picsI posted were all done with T's... $120. will get you two 22".. and they draw 20W per bulb and NO heat issues.. THEY ARE GREAT.... I'm going to use them for lowryders when the summer comes..its too hot in my place for HPS....*



DudeLebowski said:


> i said the same thing, actually it was a week before "I havent been sick all winter, i guess i dont really get sick when i dont get out much"
> 
> of course i said this while out at a friends house, and sure enough...lol


*If he has kids you're toast.. when I was in my band the guitarist had a kid and I always got sick from him.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

Well don't lose hope Slik, spring is almost here.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spring has sprung, and twistys rise..................
I wonder where the sweeties is........................


Woo hoo .... spring boner........ 1st growth of the year........



(I heard that tips....!!)
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well don't lose hope Slik, spring is almost here.


oh lord, i hope so......im ready.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*I just heard something that made me spit coffee everywhere.......
This girl on the radio went and saw a Tom Jones concert and as I guess you know the ladies throw their underwear at him... well this old fossil wiggles out of her panties and throws them.... they land on a ladies shoulder... WTF... she freaked... I guess granny didn't know that most "bought" panties to throw ..poor lady probably thought someone threw a parachute at her.....................
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I just heard something that made me spit coffee everywhere.......
> This girl on the radio went and saw a Tom Jones concert and as I guess you know the ladies throw their underwear at him... well this old fossil wiggles out of her panties and throws them.... they land on a ladies shoulder... WTF... she freaked... I guess granny didn't know that most "bought" panties to throw ..poor lady probably thought someone threw a parachute at her.....................
> *


*looks around*

"whats that smell?"


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2009)

i thought he was going to say they stuck to something


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

"most" people brought panties to throw, you know there's always got to be at least one that's tossed used panties at him. gross, he should come out to sing in a Hazmat suit.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

twistyman said:


> *i just heard something that made me spit coffee everywhere.......*
> *this girl on the radio went and saw a tom jones concert and as i guess you know the ladies throw their underwear at him... Well this old fossil wiggles out of her panties and throws them.... They land on a ladies shoulder... Wtf... She freaked... I guess granny didn't know that most "bought" panties to throw ..poor lady probably thought someone threw a parachute at her.....................*


 
its an invasion!!!!!!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 28, 2009)

ewwwwwwwww what the fauuuuuuuk

thats rotten


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2009)

moisture...........................


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 28, 2009)

Morning all. Did anyone see the truck that hit me? I must have tea and maryjane or face dire consequences.


thank you lord for these gifts we are about to receive.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I just heard something that made me spit coffee everywhere.......
> This girl on the radio went and saw a Tom Jones concert and as I guess you know the ladies throw their underwear at him... well this old fossil wiggles out of her panties and throws them.... they land on a ladies shoulder... WTF... she freaked... I guess granny didn't know that most "bought" panties to throw ..poor lady probably thought someone threw a parachute at her.....................
> *



Haha... can you just imagine the looks..funny stuff. I've seen a parachute open up in my living room....it's quite a sight. 


out.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 28, 2009)

Morning All!

Toke one for me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Choices Choices Choices 

I have some 

Sour Diesel
Cheese
White Rhino

MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Choices Choices Choices
> 
> I have some
> 
> ...


It's been a Sour D morning for me so far, going to mix it up now with some Durban.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> It's been a Sour D morning for me so far, going to mix it up now with some Durban.



Well Cheers ,, I raise my Steamroller to you


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Choices Choices Choices
> 
> I have some
> 
> ...





Chiceh said:


> It's been a Sour D morning for me so far, going to mix it up now with some Durban.


*What you shopping at mix & match.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What you shopping at mix & match.....*



It just so happens My Co-op Has a Menu .. 


Lots of choices .. at least 6 or so


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Actually I have more beans than space myself........ I almost had a whack more.. guitar/weed guy split with his wife and I'd been mostly growing his beans for the past 6 years so he'd saved a shit load from dealing..about 1000..so he told her to give them to me so what does she do... dropped them on the floor and vacuumed them up before she knew... Too bad, they were good bagbeans....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to smoke some pick and mix too !


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want to smoke some pick and mix too !


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Good Morning everyone! Ummmmm Sour D... love it so much.,.. I smoked Mikado before work today.,. gotta work all weekend, that makes me a sad Cheech Wizard


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Quelle gout de jour est-ce-que to vas essayiez... What taste of the day are you going to try..?? *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It just so happens My Co-op Has a Menu ..
> 
> 
> Lots of choices .. at least 6 or so


your somewhere legal? lucky such-n-such.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> your somewhere legal? lucky such-n-such.


 Im On the East Coast ...

There are Co- ops here ,, Ya just have to know where to look


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Vette Im on the East Coast? co-ops? where? I always have access to different flavs but co-ops?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are within inner circles ....

Search High and low ....... keep your eyes and ears open ... 
It took me a good 18 months to find one ..

they are all in the Underground ..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 28, 2009)

ahhh gotcha bro. Ill keep my peepers peeped


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Time for another Blunt


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2156403]Time for another Blunt 


[/quote]



Is it already ,, Damn How time flies when your having Fun..



Cheers


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*I'm using the ubie to smoke and I realized it uses very small amounts. I pulled a bud out for the day and it's almost all still there. I need a grinder.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm using the ubie to smoke and I realized it uses very small amounts. I pulled a bud out for the day and it's almost all still there. I need a grinder.*



I got a nice coffee grinder on E bay for $10 delivered Works great with buds


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got a nice coffee grinder on E bay for $10 delivered Works great with buds


*no shit...I have a coffee grinder...hmmm*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no shit...I have a coffee grinder...hmmm*



Wash it out with some alcohol ,


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is the one I got ..Works great Same seller and all 


http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Salton-Mini-Grinder_W0QQitemZ140289871055QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item140289871055&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got a nice coffee grinder on E bay for $10 delivered Works great with buds



my fingers are my ginder


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> This is the one I got ..Works great Same seller and all
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Salton-Mini-Grinder_W0QQitemZ140289871055QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item140289871055&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50[/quote
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2156592]my fingers are my ginder

[/quote]


So you got sticky fingers then ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2156592]my fingers are my ginder

[/quote]*yes, but you have fingers of steel......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*I'm gonna go find that coffee grinder....lol*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> korvette1977 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one I got ..Works great Same seller and all
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

haha Yea they call me Sticky Finger, instead of Gold Finger


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

*Staggers in*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry about that, i didn't mean for it to hurt.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting jabbed repeatedly with a needle always hurts...[quote="SICC";2156800]sorry about that, i didn't mean for it to hurt.[/quote]


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Getting jabbed reapeatedly with a needle always hurts...



Good afternoon Folks .. 

Needles suck ,,,I know they really stick but you know what I mean ..

Sour Diesel..MMMMMmmmmm


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

haha yea but the pain go's away after the need squirts its load, and pulls out


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Not if it jabs ya hard enough, lol. What's up, everybody?[quote="SICC";2156860]haha yea but the pain go's away after the need squirts its load, and pulls out 






















[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Workin on my second blunt as we speak, almost done


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds good.The old man and I are just gonna sit around watching movies tonight.I hope he picks some up and doesn't change his mind.[quote="SICC";2156879]Workin on my second blunt as we speak, almost done [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope its some old classics cause the movies suc now, i dont even remember the last time i saw a commercial and was like, damn i needa to see that, most of my collection is VHS, we got all out good movies on that, too much to try and buy them all over again in DVD


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

China has to go to a school Play from 6pm till 9:45pm ish.. I'll be home Getting stoned .. Prob play some GTA4


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I want him to get religulous,Vicky Christina Barcelona(I like woody Allen),and w.


SICC";2156908]Hope its some old classics cause the movies suc now said:


> China has to go to a school Play from 6pm till 9:45pm ish.. I'll be home Getting stoned .. Prob play some GTA4


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds good.The old man and I are just gonna sit around watching movies tonight.I hope he picks some up and doesn't change his mind.


Sounds like a plan, and maybe play some video games, lol. You forgot to mention all the weed you will be smoking, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish, but I can't.The oldest is in my room on the main computer,and the little one is visiting the grandparents until later, and I don't bake around the kids.


Chiceh said:


> Sounds like a plan, and maybe play some video games, lol. You forgot to mention all the weed you will be smoking, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Munching some sweet and sour hot wings ..MMMMMMmmmmmmm


----------



## blazedkiwi (Feb 28, 2009)

Waked, Baked, played playstation,did my banking,more bong hits,all b4 the missus woke up


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

all about Mario Kart for the Wii haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

blazedkiwi said:


> Waked, Baked, played playstation,did my banking,more bong hits,all b4 the missus woke up



Did you send me the rent money ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2157018]all about Mario Kart for the Wii haha[/quote]


My future Brother in law plays that ,, we have every damn contraption for the WII steering wheel , some thing you stand on , wireless things for boxing and chucks.. so much shit,,, Im still into PS3 (gta4) I wont quit till i beat the game


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

My PS3 needs a new disk reader, i really need to get around and replacing that damn thing


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

afternoon people


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *Staggers in*



*And gets a hug attack from twisty....

* 
_*Chronic.....................!!!!


*_


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*will playstation 2 games and playstation 3 games play in both ps2 and ps3 and vice versa...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

PS 2 games should work on a PS3 console, but PS3 games most likely won't work in a PS2 console.


and we learned just today that a PS 1 game won't save on a PS2 memory card........


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*I've got pong............................................................................................... *


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> PS 2 games should work on a PS3 console, but PS3 games most likely won't work in a PS2 console.
> 
> 
> and we learned just today that a PS 1 game won't save on a PS2 memory card........


ps3 games won't be recognized by the ps2 the reason is ps3 games are on blu-ray discs and ps2 doesn't have a blu-ray player.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*thank you...now I have to figure out how this ps3 works...how do you turn the sob on!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thank you...now I to figure out how this ps3 works...how do you turn the sob on!!!!!!!!!!!*


the controller has a button dead center above the start and select buttons. press that.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've got pong............................................................................................... *



I got a bong.......................................................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thank you...now I to figure out how this ps3 works...how do you turn the sob on!!!!!!!!!!!*






Hee Hee 


Or on the side of the red light ,,left side ..


Run your finger over the thingy


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

treat the ps3 like your woman. just start pressing buttons to see which one turns her on


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> treat the ps3 like your woman. just start pressing buttons to see which one turns her on




My tongue dont fit in the slot ..................


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> the controller has a button dead center above the start and select buttons. press that.


*the button with the playstation logo? nothing happens*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the button with the playstation logo? nothing happens*




It needs charging plug the usb cord into it


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the button with the playstation logo? nothing happens*


is the controller charged?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hee Hee
> 
> 
> Or on the side of the red light ,,left side ..
> ...


*"Whats this sticky stuff daddy..?"*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cnbc is showing that weed inc show again


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

that was an alright interview but i still think the best documentary on that area of the subject was done by the union

http://blip.tv/file/1356143/


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*you have to charge the controller...you guys are fucking with me....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

well it doesn't run on hopes and dreams. it's cordless.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*ok......nevermind*


----------



## minch1839 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> that was an alright interview but i still think the best documentary on that area of the subject was done by the union
> 
> http://blip.tv/file/1356143/


yeah this is a very good doc. the part with the guy who has ms is mind blowing. him with and without marijuana are two different worlds.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

minch1839 said:


> yeah this is a very good doc. the part with the guy who has ms is mind blowing. him with and without marijuana are two different worlds.


there were a lot of parts of that movie that were mind blowing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess The Chinese Place was closed !!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090228/NEWS/90228017


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess The Chinese Place was closed !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090228/NEWS/90228017


that or cat is really delicious.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I bet he said he wanted to eat her pussy ..


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

the dangers of muff diving.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a dude on cops ,,an old dude with a beard dressed up as a chic , He said his girlfriend likes him to dress like that when they do it ...?


What do they do ?


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

have sex with really weird objects

http://www.cracked.com/article_17098_6-strangest-objects-people-were-caught-having-sex-with.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*my momma told me always to wear a clean wife beater, just in case I end up on cops...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my momma told me always to wear a clean wife beater, just in case I end up on cops...*


My Momma got me Black ones so you would not see the stains


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*you moms a saint.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 28, 2009)

I ran across something interesting when I was reading about growing lettuce, which lead to futher investigation and look what I found.....



*Sativa*




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sativa#searchInput 
The name *sativus* (masculine), *sativum* (neuter), or *sativa* (feminine) (from the Latin _sativus_ meaning "sown" or "cultivated") is found in the binomial names of many domesticated plant species:

_Allium sativum_, garlic
_Ananas sativus_, a bromeliad of the genus Ananas related to the pineapple
_Avena sativa_, the oat
_Cannabis sativa_, the cannabis plant
_Castanea sativa_, the sweet chestnut
_Coriandrum sativum_, coriander
_Crocus sativus_, the saffron crocus
_Cucumis sativus_, the cucumber
_Hordeum sativum_, barley
_Lactuca sativa_, the celtuce or lettuce
_Lathyrus sativus_, a legume
_Lepidium sativum, garden cress_
_Medicago sativa_, alfalfa
_Nigella sativa_, an Asian flowering plant
_Origanum sativum_, Brazilian oregano
_Oryza sativa_, Asian rice
_Pastinaca sativa_, the parsnip
_Pinus sativa_, a common, but incorrect, name for the stone pine
_Pisum sativum_, the pea
_Raphanus sativus_, the daikon or radish
_Ribes sativum_, the whitecurrant
_Vicia sativa_, the common vetch
_Eruca sativa_, a type of arugula
 
Funny how cannabis sativa is illegal when part of its name means cultivated. 

On a side note, this lead me down an expedition for the origin of the word Cannabis and I have yet to find a conclusive origin of the word. Seems it was just always around.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Miss Its Latin for ''Getting Stoned "' 


LOL Good morning


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Hey vette... stop playing the queen and I............................... your puff.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey vette... stop playing the queen and I............................... your puff.......*


 I played with the queen when she got home last night ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 1, 2009)

Morning everyone. 

It is 66 degrees right now and our high is supposed to be 65. I guess we have a cold front moving in. 

Firing it up!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Don' be scared......this isn't gonna hurt.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

All these people up early on a Sunday 


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I know why ......

Your going to church...
... 


Amen


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

NOT.


korvette1977 said:


> All these people up early on a Sunday
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I know why ......
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey,lemme tell ya about this weird dream I had...It was a girl,about 11 or 12,she and her parents lived in a house together, and all her life, the dad beat her, and the mother didn't do much...now in every room in this house,there was a short in the wiring, when they beat her the lights would go off...anyway, the girl runs away, and as soon as she is out of the house, the parents are having some dinner(they don't know she's gone)And the lights go out, and all of a sudden they come back on, and all these wires are reaching toward them from the house, and growing up through their nose, in their ears...I woke up after that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like they were ''Wired ""


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL.Yeah, I have weird dreams sometimes.


korvette1977 said:


> Sounds like they were ''Wired ""


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> All these people up early on a Sunday
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I know why ......
> ...


Wrong, I am up to Wake n Bake!, lol. Good Morning.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm baked and I got laid last night.Life is good.Gonna grab a pepsi, and life is PERFECT.


Chiceh said:


> Wrong, I am up to Wake n Bake!, lol. Good Morning.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Wrong, I am up to Wake n Bake!, lol. Good Morning.



Chiceh Dont you know That ""wake N Bake Is the stoners Church..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm baked and I got laid last night.Life is good.Gonna grab a pepsi, and life is PERFECT.



That explains why your walking funny this morning ....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm baked and I got laid last night.Life is good.Gonna grab a pepsi, and life is PERFECT.



Hahahaha, Are you my clone? Living my life? Sure seems like it. Damn this Pepsi rocks!, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Nah, that's just how I walk.Kinda like the "bushwackers." from '90's wrestling...


korvette1977 said:


> That explains why your walking funny this morning ....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

We're the same person, but we exist in different dimensions!(cue twighlight zone music)


Chiceh said:


> Hahahaha, Are you my clone? Living my life? Sure seems like it. Damn this Pepsi rocks!, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hahahaha, Are you my clone? Living my life? Sure seems like it. Damn this Pepsi rocks!, lol.



ahhhhhh So Chiceh is walking funny too...

Everyone got laid last night ... This is great ........ 

China got laid last night too..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

We're all grinning like Buddha.


korvette1977 said:


> ahhhhhh So Chiceh is walking funny too...
> 
> Everyone got laid last night ... This is great ........
> 
> China got laid last night too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

I got laid this morning.....  

Now it's time for the laid and bake .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Another one walking funny .


Whoo Hooo .. All the ladies should be Happy this morning 

NOW GO MAKE BREAKFAST


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

You pay now !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You pay now !!!



LOL....................... Extra Bacon Please


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

Paul Harvey died yesterday. I always liked "the rest of the story".

He had a great radio voice.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Whoohoo!This thread has pheromones in it!


misshestermoffitt said:


> I got laid this morning.....
> 
> Now it's time for the laid and bake .....


I was just thinking about him two days ago.....


misshestermoffitt said:


> Paul Harvey died yesterday. I always liked "the rest of the story".
> 
> He had a great radio voice.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

Everyone is feeling fine and frisky this morning, a sign of spring maybe?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> ahhhhhh So Chiceh is walking funny too...
> 
> Everyone got laid last night ... This is great ........
> 
> China got laid last night too..





misshestermoffitt said:


> Everyone is feeling fine and frisky this morning, a sign of spring maybe?



*Bite me................. my suck-u-tron 2000 died.. where do you get batteries at 1:00am.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

It could be......I hope so.But it's still cold enough today to make a nice pot of chili.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Everyone is feeling fine and frisky this morning, a sign of spring maybe?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I am glad everyone is feeling great today. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bite me................. my suck-u-tron 2000 died.. where do you get batteries at 1:00am.... *





CLASSIC......................... I was waiting for you to chime in


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

WHoooo that smell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lets all meet up at Tips's house we will wake him by singing kumbyah


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> CLASSIC......................... I was waiting for you to chime in


*Seemed like a good idea at the time........ 
Man I love these early morning puffs and a coffee...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

CUM Bye yah!


korvette1977 said:


> Lets all meet up at Tips's house we will wake him by singing kumbyah


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bite me................. my suck-u-tron 2000 died.. where do you get batteries at 1:00am.... *


Re-chargeables, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Just use the vacuum cleaner.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Re-chargeables, lol.




Ever think of getting a real woman ? 



you can call her Twistette..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

Got a really powerful shop vac? 

I know I'm feeling fine and frisky today, if I was a cat, I'd tear around the house with my claws out and pounce on things.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol, miss.Tail cocked to the side, eyes glowing.....My cats do it and it sounds like a herd of horses...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

Bring on the warm weather. I have spoken, so let it be done.........


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Re-chargeables, lol.


*At $22.00 I could get the real thing, no plugs either....... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Just use the vacuum cleaner.....


*I have two Electrolux..I worked there.. but I got the paint attachment and not the hummer one.... What...!! I had a wall to paint...*



korvette1977 said:


> Ever think of getting a real woman ?
> you can call her Twistette..


*Bleak pickings outside my window....... I hear squirrels are in season...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

SPLAT!!!


Twistyman said:


> *I have two Electrolux..I worked there.. but I got the paint attachment and not the hummer one.... What...!! I had a wall to paint...*




Well, squirrels DO like nuts.


Twistyman said:


> *Bleak pickings outside my window....... I hear squirrels are in season...*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just use the vacuum cleaner.....



Just make sure it's not the Flowbee, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *At $22.00 I could get the real thing, no plugs either....... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.craigslist.org


Its where China and I met ,, For real

I put an ad on looking for someone to go to see shows with, (concerts and music acts ) we chatted online for a few days , on the phone, Then we met for drinks and it was History, I knew within the 1st hr that ''She Was The One "" So I hired Her brother he worked for me , so I got to see her every day in the morning and after work too.. The rest is History


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 1, 2009)

Gooooooooood morning all


whats good?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Ohh, ouch, lol.


Chiceh said:


> Just make sure it's not the Flowbee, lol.


Aww.......[youtube]ufzhEYGLxdM[/youtube] sorry, could only find live versions...


korvette1977 said:


> www.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> Its where China and I met ,, For real
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I have 1 hr ,, The Boss said Im going shopping today with her .. So I guess im going shopping ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

just grin and bear it or it could get ugly


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 1, 2009)

vodka and berry puunch, and gin and juice, and african style drugs reefer doobie spliffs this lovely wake and bake.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

brunch buffet


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> just grin and bear it or it could get ugly


Actually I got out of it ,, I hate shopping ,She loves shopping .. her Mom is going ,Im staying home and Going to man the burn barrel for a little bit ,,


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

the honey do list works the odd time


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 1, 2009)

shopping......blah.......unless it's at a garden center or a home improvement store, I like that kind of shopping.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well we are replacing our Hot water heater, at the same time im installing a water filtering system. and building a utility room to house them .. But im really still getting my list together so I dont NEED to go TODAY ...Hee Hee


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

So My plan is to round up everything I can burn and get a fire going ,, It beats paying to get rid of it being we pay about $90 quarterly for trash removal ..1 pail 2 bags a week


I also gotta pull the top off the septic tank and see if its time to get it pumped out ..Its been 2 yrs ... 


Ewwwwww Poo Patrol


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

what are they charging for pump outs these days ?last time i was on a tank was 5 years ago and pumped in 98 had to pay 75.00


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> what are they charging for pump outs these days ?last time i was on a tank was 5 years ago and pumped in 98 had to pay 75.00



for a 1200 gallon tank about $250.00 


Our tank was done 2 yrs ago (brand new) Its a 1000 gallon so about $200.00 

It cost that to pump out the old one before we replaced it


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

my x-father in law was a master plumber and told us to use that additive that breaks down solids ,well we did and when i sold the place the tank was still in great shape of course it was just the two of us and the occasional visits..


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 1, 2009)

good mornin' to all! woke up a couple hours ago, soked a bowl, due for another here soon after breakfast. eggs and toast


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my x-father in law was a master plumber and told us to use that additive that breaks down solids ,well we did and when i sold the place the tank was still in great shape of course it was just the two of us and the occasional visits..



Yea Rid-ex ... We use it every month.. there is 4 of us here , so every two years we should pump it


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

*I thought rid-ex was for crabs............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are some tough fucking crabs!


tipsgnob said:


> *I thought rid-ex was for crabs............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Mmmm.I just got done eating a nice bowl of home made chili and a piece of ciabatta bread.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Whuzzup bakers? Luv the avatar, Stoney.

I miss this place, I am let on my friggin laptop rarely, and now I got this forum I am gettin tired of, thank goodness for mods......

Hay Vette!

I had some pizza for lunch. Snowin here, nice, but weird since I was out in my shorts two days ago........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Whuzzup bakers? Luv the avatar, Stoney.
> 
> I miss this place, I am let on my friggin laptop rarely, and now I got this forum I am gettin tired of, thank goodness for mods......
> 
> ...



Hey There Puff .. China is out shopping ..Im just baking ..Cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

How ya doing, puff?So your own forum ian't making you happy, huh?


puffdamagikdragon said:


> Whuzzup bakers? Luv the avatar, Stoney.
> 
> I miss this place, I am let on my friggin laptop rarely, and now I got this forum I am gettin tired of, thank goodness for mods......
> 
> ...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Mar 1, 2009)

China gonna bring you home a prise, I bet, a surprise...... 



I had been pretty dissappointed with the so-called gnostic forums I had found in the past, and had been wanting to start my own place, where no docterine of any kind would be pushed, or no agenda. Then, a gnostic forum me and a bunch of others were on, got shut down and our memberships deleted (cuz we wuddn't go along with THAT forum's 'agenda') so I kinda got a boot in the pants to open it. But it kinda came at a bad time, I am startin LPN trainin thing soon, and I won't have NO extra time then, it will prolly be spent showerin and sleepin. Be that way for a year and a half. I hope to hand the forum over to a mod by then. I just gotta log on every day, and now that I am admin. I can't take sides (I LIKE takin sides, goddamit!) and it is just getting aggrivating. 

But it is getting big, quick, and that is a good thing. Just mite have bitten off more than I can chew....... known for that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Be Careful what You ask For ....


You JUST MIGHT GET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

You're bound to get some REAL fun folks, like my stalker.Haven't seen him lurking about in a couple of weeks, maybe he'll stalk YOUR threads instead!MUAHAHAHAHA!But seriously, you probably will get him, that's right up his alley.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> China gonna bring you home a prise, I bet, a surprise......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Be Careful what You ask For ....
> 
> 
> You JUST MIGHT GET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


 No shit.



 Sooo, what's this about a stalker, Stoney? Here on RIU?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

WEll, he can't officially stalk me, he doesn't know my email address, but he makes sure that every time he's on, he leaves a message in one of my threads, like"you're going to hell"or some such nonsense.He isn't scary, just sad.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> No shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, what's this about a stalker, Stoney? Here on RIU?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> WEll, he can't officially stalk me, he doesn't know my email address, but he makes sure that every time he's on, he leaves a message in one of my threads, like"you're going to hell"or some such nonsense.He isn't scary, just sad.



Awwww he prob pulls off to you Stoney ,, How does that make you feel?


Hey Puff. Sell Your site if its Too much for you .. Im sure you like money better ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

EW!He probably doesn't.He's an obvious closet homosexual.


korvette1977 said:


> Awwww he prob pulls off to you Stoney ,, How does that make you feel?
> 
> 
> Hey Puff. Sell Your site if its Too much for you .. Im sure you like money better ..


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Whuzzat? I can SELL it? Wow. What, like on Ebay or somethin?



Oh, yeah, I have gotten those every once in awhile. Cool thing about it being my forum, I can ban his IP and he can't post, unless he goes to another computer to join up. Not that I wuddn't put that past some people. 

You are prolly a very important person to him, to go to so much trouble for you. Sounds like he is in love, and puttin your pigtails in the inkwell. Kinda sweet, in a sick and twisted way.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> EW!He probably doesn't.He's an obvious closet homosexual.



I bet $3.00 he does .. 


Our septic tank Is Full.. Time to pump the shit out ... 

Anyone want a thousand gallons of free fertilizer ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

No thanks,man, you keep it....


korvette1977 said:


> I bet $3.00 he does ..
> 
> 
> Our septic tank Is Full.. Time to pump the shit out ...
> ...


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Mar 1, 2009)

No thanks, got plenty of it to rake around in my pasture......

I will see your bet and raise you $2.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

How nice...a misogynist,homophobic,woman beating admirer...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I thought rid-ex was for crabs............*


*Isn't that crabs-B gone......................  
Man you must of really fucked up in a past life to come back as a bag bug.......... *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

afternoon


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

*for everyones info...I'm not the stalker stoney speaks of...I stalk stoney, but I'm not the one she is referring too.*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea it was me


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *for everyones info...I'm not the stalker stoney speaks of...I stalk stoney, but I'm not the one she is referring too.*


trying to deny your stalker half is like trying to deny that you have legs.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Isn't that crabs-B gone......................  *
> *Man you must of really fucked up in a past life to come back as a bag bug.......... *


 sabor toothed crotch cricket


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> trying to deny your stalker half is like trying to deny that you have legs.


*she's got legs..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH85zttgbGg
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *for everyones info...I'm not the stalker stoney speaks of...I stalk stoney, but I'm not the one she is referring too.*




Yea Yea Yea ,,, If Its Not you Why You bringing it up?

We all Know Its ok acceptance is the 1st step to recovery ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

*but i don't want to recover......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *but i don't want to recover......*


I think your beyond recovery ................................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think your beyond recovery ................................


*We can do an intervention............................. *


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think your beyond recovery ................................


not with pessimism like that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe if we bait him we can trap him and get him the help he needs ... He can be elusive ......


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

*I like fried chicken...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like fried chicken...*



Do you Like KFC ?


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

maybe we should try to convince stoney to strut around in some lingerie with a bucket of KFC.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you Like KFC ?


*I could eat some KFC...........
*


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could eat some KFC...........*


ouch. stoney was beaten out by KFC.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could eat some KFC...........*


*Me too........... Too far to walk though...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Me too........... Too far to walk though...*


*call them and tell them to bring you some.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could eat some KFC...........
> *



Me too ........... Get me a 2 pc white meal... .. Beep the horn when your in the driveway ,I'll come out


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

i hate KFC, all about Papa John


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

you guys are worse then the food network. you're making me hungry.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2162803]i hate KFC, all about Papa John [/quote]

Hey Im not picky ,, get me a 2 pc fish meal..

China brought me home a 6 pack of those mini burgers from Burger King .. and Onion Rings .. ..........Burp..


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Im not picky ,, get me a 2 pc fish meal..
> 
> China brought me home a 6 pack of those mini burgers from Burger King .. and Onion Rings .. ..........Burp..


i don't like mini burgers. they're not very satisfying.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

mini burgers are bomby, Carl's JR used to have them, i like to get them at Denny's too haha


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

i always prefer one huge burger to a bunch of mini ones.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> i don't like mini burgers. they're not very satisfying.


 well after i ate 4 I was cool.. Would you like the 2 that are left ?






Im eating Tums Now


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *call them and tell them to bring you some.........*


*Have you seen their delivery charges............*


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Have you seen their delivery charges............*


the delivery guy eats half your bucket.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

sure, i got the damn munchies


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Im full ..Im about to fire up some Sour Diesel,, ,,The last bowl was white Rhino .. I like having choices .. It mix's up the Highs .. Keeps ya sleeping and eating .. It does a body good .........15 laps left


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

think about the vast abundance of choices well have on the island.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Kyle Busch By a lot


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 1, 2009)

i had the first wake and bake in atleast 2 months this morning.  i loved it. i watched the movie 21 and just layed in bed.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> think about the vast abundance of choices well have on the island.


Minister of food, I'm on it Kant gonna be good eatin'


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Minister of food, I'm on it Kant gonna be good eatin'



Wheres My Beef Wellington ............................

I just inhaled 2pcs of Italian Creme Cake .... 


Im stuffed ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 1, 2009)

Vette should be head chef on RIU Island.


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Minister of food, I'm on it Kant gonna be good eatin'


good. get working on it. I was thinking it should be something like this

[youtube]RZ-uV72pQKI[/youtube]


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Vette should be head chef on RIU Island.


well as the minister of food you can appoint subordinates. cooking seems like a subdivision of the food dept.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I'd be a better asset Building the Housing and roads


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think I'd be a better asset Building the Housing and roads


does that mean you're nominating yourself for the position?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats true Vette the builder.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2162830]mini burgers are bomby, Carl's JR used to have them, i like to get them at Denny's too haha [/quote]*carls JR is the same hardees...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Morning folks ..Everyone else has got snow but not us .. 


Nope for once we did not get any .. whoo hoo


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 2, 2009)

morning vette...no snow here...its been hot..like 70&#730;


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> morning vette...no snow here...its been hot..like 70&#730;



Hey Smokey ,,Just getting home ?


NYC is getting slammed .. 

Whats the good word ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Smokey ,,Just getting home ?
> 
> 
> NYC is getting slammed ..
> ...


yeah i was just out doing my thing...I went out last night, and was hurting most of the day

just trying to get tire right now..smoking some leftover gdp...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 2, 2009)

what do you have going on for the day?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> what do you have going on for the day?


 Gotta call and get the septic tank emptied .

You want some FREE fertilizer ?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Gotta call and get the septic tank emptied .
> 
> You want some FREE fertilizer ?


no thanks...i have landscapers.

ive never had a septic tank..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG I am throwing a temper tantrum over here..........My Dads flight has been canceled today because of snow in Baltimore.....I thought this snow stuff was done for the year, yikes.

Morning everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

*How do all.................. We're supposed to get a few flakes.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

Morning Twisty!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> no thanks...i have landscapers.
> 
> ive never had a septic tank..



Well Its a tank That holds your #2 (poo) Ours is 1000 gallons ..And its FULL I was doing laundry friday I went outside and smelt it .. I opend the Tank and then SAW AND SMELT IT AGAIN.. It was full.. Oh well Its been two years I guess we are right on schedule


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never had to have my septic pumped....Does everyone have to do this?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have never had to have my septic pumped....Does everyone have to do this?



Morning Sunny ..



Not if you have Central sewer and water ,, 

We dont cause we live in the woods .. 14 miles outside of town


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Sunny ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Vette! 

My Dad was just explaining it to me. He said we had one where I lived growing up, I guess I just don't remember....He said I used to get all freaked out over the leach field....I thought they were actually leeches, lol, I must of pushed it out of my memory bank!

Firing it up!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Vette!
> 
> My Dad was just explaining it to me. He said we had one where I lived growing up, I guess I just don't remember....He said I used to get all freaked out over the leach field....I thought they were actually leeches, lol, I must of pushed it out of my memory bank!
> 
> Firing it up!



The leech field is a bunch of pipes with lots of holes buried in sand . The liquids drain out through them and seep into the earth .. The grass on the leech field grows LIKE CRAZY ..if weed was legal here I'd plant right near it


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 2, 2009)

morning all !

finally ... feeling better..... 
snowed in - wake n bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers.


----------



## rastadiskO (Mar 2, 2009)

good morning everyone, I can't even start baking until 10 when I pick up my 1/2. FIRE.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

I am baking! Went for a nice run this morning with my Dad and now I am relaxing, baking and planning my next grow! Life is so good!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

So did you guys have a nice visit? Did dads new woman relax a little bit? How was the airboating? Fun I bet.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So did you guys have a nice visit? Did dads new woman relax a little bit? How was the airboating? Fun I bet.......


Miss he is supposed to leave today but all the flights were cancelled to Baltimore, snow....So he is hoping to leave tomorrow....As far as his wife is concerned....she just don't like me...It is okay, I don't care. My Dad talked to me about it, he said I remind her of my mother and he thinks she gets jealous...Very strange to me, my mom is DEAD, she poses no threat! I like her, I think she is a good care giver to my dad. Hopefully in time she will come around! 

I did love the airboat ride, I will be doing it again for sure! I tipped the guy extra and told him to let her rip!! He did! I could of gone faster but I didn't want to give my Dad a coronary! It is all good.

Do you have snow?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

No snow here, and it's supposed to be hear 60 degrees towards the end of the week. 

I'm glad I don't see my father, his wife would hate my daughter, she looks like a replica of my mother, same height and everything. The other day she was wearing a blue bandanna on her head laying on the couch and I had to ask her to take if off. I almost cried when I saw her...... flashback.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No snow here, and it's supposed to be hear 60 degrees towards the end of the week.
> 
> I'm glad I don't see my father, his wife would hate my daughter, she looks like a replica of my mother, same height and everything. The other day she was wearing a blue bandanna on her head laying on the couch and I had to ask her to take if off. I almost cried when I saw her...... flashback.


Your mom is gone too? My mom has been gone 6 years....It is hard, my parents were married almost 40 years when she died. I never thought I could see my dad with another woman, but, he needs companionship too. I didn't talk to my dad for 3 yrs after my mom died and then I let him back into my life...It takes constant work to keep our relationship alive, but, he is worth it to me. I do hope in time I can develop some sort of relationship with his wife. She just needs to let go of it all and let life be. She gets very upset that my Dad coddles me and gives me elaborate gifts, he has even gone to the point of hiding them from her. She just needs to grow up and realize there is plenty of money to go around and let this shit go! I hope she does.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 2, 2009)

its been snowing since around 10 last nite... and it still hasnt stopped! 

been a bitch driving around the city, especailly since the street crews havent spread any salt, or plowed any streets. i swear they dont give a fuck!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

FDP, you been out doing donuts?  




Yes my mom passed away when I was 17. Clear back in 1985. She never got to meet my daughter, but she would have loved her, I know that. Our father was done with us when mom died. He had a new girlfriend already and she moved in with him 2 weeks later. I've considered myself an orphan since I was 17, been on my own since then too. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Your mom is gone too? My mom has been gone 6 years....It is hard, my parents were married almost 40 years when she died. I never thought I could see my dad with another woman, but, he needs companionship too. I didn't talk to my dad for 3 yrs after my mom died and then I let him back into my life...It takes constant work to keep our relationship alive, but, he is worth it to me. I do hope in time I can develop some sort of relationship with his wife. She just needs to let go of it all and let life be. She gets very upset that my Dad coddles me and gives me elaborate gifts, he has even gone to the point of hiding them from her. She just needs to grow up and realize there is plenty of money to go around and let this shit go! I hope she does.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> FDP, you been out doing donuts?


hahaha not since i was 17! 

How ya doing Miss? 
Hey Sunny!! 

You two ladies give me all the love i need


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

The Septic cleaning truck will be here late morning to early afternoon . $265.00 

Not Bad .. It started snowing here . its real windy .. 9 degree's like 0 with the wind .. 


Imagine the guy who has to drive from house to house pumping shit in this weather ...... I'll have some coffee ready for when he gets here

Now somehow I gotta con my kids into picking up all the dog poop from over the winter outside .. I'll pay em a nickle a log ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

I have already been out on 2 nice days doing backyard poo patrol. I'll be doing it again this week I'm afraid too. When it's nice out it's easier, 1 patrol per day that lasts about 2 minutes, done. 

I can't wait until I can mow, there's leaves and small willow sticks that need mulched. The spot where the dogs roll around in the yard needs it too. The grass is all flat and crushed looking. Come on spring !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I did love the airboat ride, I will be doing it again for sure! I tipped the guy extra and told him to let her rip!! He did! I could of gone faster but I didn't want to give my Dad a coronary! It is all good.
> 
> Do you have snow?


*I did that in the Everglades.... its a freakout when they take off over the land......... I fed an alligator....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> I have already been out on 2 nice days doing backyard poo patrol. I'll be doing it again this week I'm afraid too. When it's nice out it's easier, 1 patrol per day that lasts about 2 minutes, done.
> 
> I can't wait until I can mow, there's leaves and small willow sticks that need mulched. The spot where the dogs roll around in the yard needs it too. The grass is all flat and crushed looking. Come on spring !!!


*I had a friend who had two Newfie dogs.. they're about 160+ lbs... that back yard was pretty gruesome...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

My retriever has been digging again, So far I've filled 4 holes, she always digs in the f-ing flower beds. She only does it in winter. Goofy dog.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 2, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> hahaha not since i was 17!
> 
> How ya doing Miss?
> Hey Sunny!!
> ...


Mornin!



korvette1977 said:


> The Septic cleaning truck will be here late morning to early afternoon . $265.00
> 
> Not Bad .. It started snowing here . its real windy .. 9 degree's like 0 with the wind ..
> 
> ...


If I were the man getting the poop I would want it nice and cold! No smell! I wonder if they are independent or hired? That would be some pretty good money, you could pump 4 a day and be done. Maybe my next job!



misshestermoffitt said:


> I have already been out on 2 nice days doing backyard poo patrol. I'll be doing it again this week I'm afraid too. When it's nice out it's easier, 1 patrol per day that lasts about 2 minutes, done.
> 
> I can't wait until I can mow, there's leaves and small willow sticks that need mulched. The spot where the dogs roll around in the yard needs it too. The grass is all flat and crushed looking. Come on spring !!!


I used to love to garden like you Miss. It seems this past year I have just stopped. I think it is because it is 12 months a year here and it becomes a job. I miss my Northern gardening days, this is the time to get all excited and plan what you want to do. Hopefully one day I will be back.



Twistyman said:


> *I did that in the Everglades.... its a freakout when they take off over the land......... I fed an alligator....*
> 
> 
> 
> *I had a friend who had two Newfie dogs.. they're about 160+ lbs... that back yard was pretty gruesome...*


That is where I was! In the Everglades. We couldn't go on land because of the season and we saw not one gator because they are gone this time of year. On the flip side, NO BUGS! I did not see a one! The guy was cool and he really knew how to drive, he did spin outs and donuts and he would race through the mangroves! I thought I was going to lose a limb but he never hit anything! It was fun, I am going again in the summer to see the gators and do the grasslands too.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> That is where I was! In the Everglades. We couldn't go on land because of the season and we saw not one gator because they are gone this time of year. On the flip side, NO BUGS! I did not see a one! The guy was cool and he really knew how to drive, he did spin outs and donuts and he would race through the mangroves! I thought I was going to lose a limb but he never hit anything! It was fun, I am going again in the summer to see the gators and do the grasslands too.


*Plus I guess you'll see more birds in the summer..its a bird sanctuary ..... I got stalked by this pissed off little 8" gator..... funny stuff, it followed me as I walked around the shoreline...... If baby is that pissed I'd hate to see mom...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Its a Company Sunny ,, And No matter what that shit is warm and stinky.. Its warm cause its below ground and the water from the house flows through there too.. Its like peanut butter ( chunky ) and I guess it starts to compost itself also .. At least one log is still steaming .. I had to make the last Deposit .. It should be Right on top..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its a Company Sunny ,, And No matter what that shit is warm and stinky.. Its warm cause its below ground and the water from the house flows through there too.. Its like peanut butter ( chunky ) and I guess it starts to compost itself also .. At least one log is still steaming .. I had to make the last Deposit .. It should be Right on top..


*"Eating here....!!!".... *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

gmornin all

snow an wind here too, only bout an inch, but its still coming down. its just so windy it seems like its snowing sideways, if that makes sense at all.


----------



## dogeldoo69 (Mar 2, 2009)

love you chiceh u are the wake n' baker!!


----------



## dogeldoo69 (Mar 2, 2009)

treat yourself,for yourself


----------



## dogeldoo69 (Mar 2, 2009)

peace,love,marijuana


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Its snowing here REAL good .. 

Im hoping they let school out early .. 

Then China Can come Home and Keep me Company 

I feel SO ALONE


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its snowing here REAL good ..
> 
> Im hoping they let school out early ..
> 
> ...


I've been reading some random posts on other threads and CHINA needs to stay in school and INCREASE the TEACH!!!  lawdy....some of these kids...rofl.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I've been reading some random posts on other threads and CHINA needs to stay in school and INCREASE the TEACH!!!  lawdy....some of these kids...rofl.
> 
> 
> out.




China Is an Awesome Teacher , 
She has been teaching 20 years She has 4 masters in Education and Is getting Her PH.D Shortly ...

I wish we had teachers like her Back in the Day


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 2, 2009)

Schools are out here... why my office is open i have no idea. Urgh! I want a snow day too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Schools are out here... why my office is open i have no idea. Urgh! I want a snow day too.




You tell your boss I said It was alright for you to go home , Also tell him you will call in the morning and let him know if you'll even make it in tomorrow


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Korvette! I always knew you were one of the good guys! Im gonna tell her now!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya know.... I should never have moved so close to work. Now, they think "well, Cheech Wizard lives 2 minutes away, he can come in and no one else has to".... URGH!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to go home and get real baked and watch John Carpenters The Thing and sit on my couch and smoke herb all day while drinking hot chocolate.... thats my dream but alas.... prolly wont happen


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## KQ10 (Mar 2, 2009)

whats up every1, nothin better than a morning blaze and then an afternoon tattoo sessio n!!


----------



## greenjunky97 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I want to go home and get real baked and watch John Carpenters The Thing and sit on my couch and smoke herb all day while drinking hot chocolate.... thats my dream but alas.... prolly wont happen


way to dream big man haha 
it does sound pretty nice thou


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The Septic cleaning truck will be here late morning to early afternoon . $265.00
> 
> Not Bad .. It started snowing here . its real windy .. 9 degree's like 0 with the wind ..
> 
> ...


*I have never had my septic pumped out? it has it's own pump that pumps the doo out into laterals in the yard. is this septic pumping a regular thing?*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

its so windy and cold out it almost eats your high away if you're out there long enough


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2009)

not that cold here in Cali, no sun, just clouds, hopefully it rains 

nothing like hot boxin in the rain at work haha


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2166052]not that cold here in Cali, no sun, just clouds, hopefully it rains 

nothing like hot boxin in the rain at work haha[/QUOTE]

luuuuuuuckyyy


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have never had my septic pumped out? it has it's own pump that pumps the doo out into laterals in the yard. is this septic pumping a regular thing?*





Never heard of a system like yours .. Unless your talking about a Grinder pump.. If thats the case you have central sewer .. 

Pumping out a tank depends on the size of the tank and the amount of people who are using the toilet to crap ..

With a 1000 gallon tank and 4 people it should be pumped every two years ..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 2, 2009)

A nickel a log nice Vette. Gotta get the kids workin. Im making a vegi garden with the kids this summer so they can sell fresh veggies and make some $$$.... keep the lil critter busy


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> A nickel a log nice Vette. Gotta get the kids workin. Im making a vegi garden with the kids this summer so they can sell fresh veggies and make some $$$.... keep the lil critter busy





I have a Veggie garden in the works also , I tilled it last fall ..I have a huge compost pile Im going to till into it when spring gets here .. If ever


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Never heard of a system like yours .. Unless your talking about a Grinder pump.. If thats the case you have central sewer ..
> 
> Pumping out a tank depends on the size of the tank and the amount of people who are using the toilet to crap ..
> 
> With a 1000 gallon tank and 4 people it should be pumped every two years ..


*inside my septic tank there is pump, you can hear it come on sometimes. out in my yard, say 30 feet away from the tank are these things dow in the ground called laterals*. *the pump in the septic tank pumps the doo out into the laterals where it decomposes. we are not supposed to ever use rid-x.*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2009)

all this talk is makin me have to shit


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *inside my septic tank there is pump, you can hear it come on sometimes. out in my yard, say 30 feet away from the tank are these things dow in the ground called laterals*. *the pump in the septic tank pumps the doo out into the laterals where it decomposes. we are not supposed to ever use rid-x.*




That pumps out your Liquid waste ..Your solid waste is still in the tank ..

Do You have a Cement tank ?


The liquid gets pumped out to a leech field ,(pvc pipes with holes drilled in them and then it is absorbed into the earth , We dont need a pump we use Gravity for the liquids


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> That pumps out your Liquid waste ..Your solid waste is still in the tank ..
> 
> Do You have a Cement tank ?
> 
> ...


*In 10 years I have not pumped mine out...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *In 10 years I have not pumped mine out...*



Well I'd pull the cover and take a look at the level of your solids .. I know that a 1250 gallon tank can go many years if only 1-2 people are using it ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

If you lift off the top and a guy crawls out but still smells like a rose...that would be your president. You should greet him and then ask for your wallet back. 

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If you lift off the top and a guy crawls out but still smells like a rose...that would be your president. You should greet him and then ask for your wallet back.
> 
> out.


hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If you lift off the top and a guy crawls out but still smells like a rose...that would be your president. You should greet him and then ask for your wallet back.
> 
> out.


*he would not want my wallet..........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine either....... 




tipsgnob said:


> *he would not want my wallet..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

*What... The poop fest is still going on.......... *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

3 rules you need to know to be a plumber

shit rolls down hill
never chew your nails
pay day is on friday


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 2, 2009)

..... and please buy high waisted pants...... with suspenders.......


----------



## HoLE (Mar 2, 2009)

Huggggz Chiceh ) been up since 6:30,,smoked a dooby by 7:30,,, smoked another dooby by 10:30,,,,,got home at noon and already had 6 beers,,,(day off,,,too cold for a roofer,,brrrrrr),,,,,still got 6 beers left and am currently rollin another doob while doin laundry,,hope all is well with everyone,,,All Day and Bake )


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> 3 rules you need to know to be a plumber
> 
> shit rolls down hill
> never chew your nails
> pay day is on friday



Ive been Doing Home Improvements for A little over 20 years ...

Part of My Motto Is We do It all , But Your shit is Your problem.. And No its Not on our Business card


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been Doing Home Improvements for A little over 20 years ...
> 
> Part of My Motto Is We do It all , But Your shit is Your problem.. And No its Not on our Business card


nice 

lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

i decide if im going to take the job if its too shitty do it yourself or find someone else....i sarted my own bis.home improvements and remodel here in so tex


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i decide if im going to take the job if its too shitty do it yourself or find someone else....i sarted my own bis.home improvements and remodel here in so tex


*I used to live in texas.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

what part tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> what part tips


*dallas and lubbock.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

only stopped in dalas to change planes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

[youtube]15L6DDxq3FM[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> [youtube]15L6DDxq3FM[/youtube]


*been there............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Ain't no fun, either, is it?


tipsgnob said:


> *been there............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ain't no fun, either, is it?


*I was speaking of luckenbach texas...it's a mudhole....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

I KNOW.I saw a documentary that mentioned it, folks come expecting a really good time and are horribly disappointed.


tipsgnob said:


> *I was speaking of luckenbach texas...it's a mudhole....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I KNOW.I saw a documentary that mentioned it, folks come expecting a really good time and are horribly disappointed.



There is a documentary about my 1st wife ????????????

I never saw it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Buahahahahaha!


korvette1977 said:


> there is a documentary about my 1st wife ????????????
> 
> I never saw it


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ahhhhhh 

Im doing The Bake before I wake ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 2, 2009)

Good evening everyone, how are we all today? Firing it uP?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm just on my way to bed...you take this bong and get some red eye.


Chiceh said:


> Good evening everyone, how are we all today? Firing it uP?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm just on my way to bed...you take this bong and get some red eye.


I am getting there myself. Hey question for you Stoney, lol How you do link that Youtube box thingy? I like them and can't figure it out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

So i just got fuckin hit by a ford taurus at 75 on the thru-way

i was sittin left flank (drivers side backseat)
and a guy in the left lane crashes right into my fuckin seat

my head shatters the window
an im just lookin at homeboy push us sideways down the thru-way

everyone else in the car dead silent


i just start laughin
im still laughing
I LOVE adrenaline rushes
and that shit was GREAT

i wasnt wearing my seatbelt because i was in the back, i didnt go anywhere suprisingly..
ultimatly im alright, some bumps an scratches on my face but other than that
i must say im DAMN happy to be alive. 
needless to say, that cleared my sinus'

i also had a half ounce in my pocket, a pill script jar full of roaches, my grinder and bowl on me. luckily i was in the car that got hit, so we werent hassled by John Q. Law

my girlfriend luckily works about 10 miles from the accident, and she just got out of work...so i got picked up from the scene, emt recommended going to the hospital "Nope" 
wasnt about to go there and have them inventory my ganja!

anyways, it was quite the eventful night - still high, just got a headache


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear that, but glad you were all okay 

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that, but glad you were all okay
> 
> out.



thanks much!

everyone was lookin at me all pissed off for laughing...i was like, YO im the one that got hit back here, - yea your car fucked, but i got HIT by a maufucker

i love days that make you realize how good things really are


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

Yah, when i was in college, i was in the back seat with an english friend driving... he was a TERRIBLE driver and forgot to look the opposite way... he starts to pull out and I simply said very calmly..."we're going to be hit". Chris had just enough time to say 'what"? BAM!!!  all quiet....


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, when i was in college, i was in the back seat with an english friend driving... he was a TERRIBLE driver and forgot to look the opposite way... he starts to pull out and I simply said very calmly..."we're going to be hit". Chris had just enough time to say 'what"? BAM!!!  all quiet....
> 
> 
> out.


hehe this was outa the blue from the back almost like a pit manuver, right out the blind spot

at first i thought someone was fucking with me lol

i thought some one big had just bitch slapped me through the window, but then i realized my head was going through the window, and we were sliding fast lol

edit:

the guy in the passanger seat saved us all, he cut the wheel back the other direction while his girlfriend(driver) panic'd and locked up

otherwise we would have been sitting in both lanes on a 2 lane thru-way 

...at rush hour lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2009)

im so high


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

So he just plain didn't see you guys at all?

Our guy sure as hell saw us, and had a few choice words to boot...

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So he just plain didn't see you guys at all?
> 
> Our guy sure as hell saw us, and had a few choice words to boot...
> 
> out.


"i was spacing out talking on my cellphone, i totally lost control when i realised what was happening"

-me " Ohhh....so you're an asshole, AND you dont know how to drive? thats cool..are you alright? yea? good, you're still an asshole."


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

For Pete's sake whatever you do, don't give him a piece of gum!!


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> For Pete's sake whatever you do, don't give him a piece of gum!!
> 
> 
> out.


i wonder if he was holding his breath at the time? 


i must say though i ALLLLLLLLLLMOST...felt bad for him


ALLLLLLLLMOST...

because he looked blazed out of his tits, but then i lost that slight feeling of remorse when the asshole didnt even have ID on him..


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

ID? Intelligent design  NOT!!

Funny stuff....


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> ID? Intelligent design  NOT!!
> 
> Funny stuff....
> 
> ...


hehe

i think i might smoke a gar an then get to bed - thanks for listenin crackerjax


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hehe
> 
> i think i might smoke a gar an then get to bed - thanks for listenin crackerjax



No sweat mon ami.... sweet dreams. get those dancing sugarplums!! 


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

*sounds like you were in a well built car Dude.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Good Morning 


Its 4 degree's outside .. Im suppose to go get a haircut, and our passports today .. I dont wanna go out I think Im going to blow it off today and go thursday


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

You don't need all 10 digits to take a cruise...get your arse out there!!! 


Morning!!

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Good morning.......wake and bake.......

Vette, are you able to get your passports right away, or is it "hurry up and wait"?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

i think its more about freezing off the eleventh digit


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning all.

It is cold here, and I am counting down the time I have left with my Dad. He is leaving Thursday.........OMG 2 more days of this.

Vette go get your passport, it took me almost 90 days to get mine....Don't know why. You should go get it over with so you don't end up with some sort of snag down the road. Hey, I was reading up about bringing stuff on the ship. It seems that bringing it on won't be a problem. What you have to watch for is bringing it back. The forum said that is where it gets tricky because customs wants to make sure you aren't smuggling in anything from another country. So it was recommended that you just bring enough to get you through and what ever you have left over you should just toss it right before you leave. I can't wait to hear about your trip, I have always wanted to go on a cruise.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i think its more about freezing off the eleventh digit


Out of sight out of mind  ouch!


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

I accidently broke the main cola on "Sun" yesterday. I have it "fixed" with a piece of a chop stick and duct tape.........ghetto grow, coming right up.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It is cold here, and I am counting down the time I have left with my Dad. He is leaving Thursday.........OMG 2 more days of this.
> 
> Vette go get your passport, it took me almost 90 days to get mine....Don't know why. You should go get it over with so you don't end up with some sort of snag down the road. Hey, I was reading up about bringing stuff on the ship. It seems that bringing it on won't be a problem. What you have to watch for is bringing it back. The forum said that is where it gets tricky because customs wants to make sure you aren't smuggling in anything from another country. So it was recommended that you just bring enough to get you through and what ever you have left over you should just toss it right before you leave. I can't wait to hear about your trip, I have always wanted to go on a cruise.



Hey Sunny .. Im pre rolling 10 joints and adding filters Putting them in a pack of smokes and resealing it .. I'll leave a few more in the car for when we get back to NYC (we are staying there after the cruise to see the fireworks in the city ) when I leave the ship at a port I'm not bringing any Back on the boat ..I think I'll be fine ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

miss you are truly a pioneer please post picture of fix i may need to use it in the future


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I accidently broke the main cola on "Sun" yesterday. I have it "fixed" with a piece of a chop stick and duct tape.........ghetto grow, coming right up.........


 It should recover .. Dont get mad if it has slanted eyes


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> what ever you have left over you should just toss it right before you leave. quote]
> 
> 
> toss it no way go hotbox the rest never toss you should eat or smoke it all dont be waste full


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I accidently broke the main cola on "Sun" yesterday. I have it "fixed" with a piece of a chop stick and duct tape.........ghetto grow, coming right up.........


Oh man, I am so sorry!! I have done that once, moving the plants around I hit the hood of the light and *snap* I was so pissed. I couldn't rig mine up though. Well hopefully you have it rigged up enough that it can finish flowering.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning.......wake and bake.......
> 
> Vette, are you able to get your passports right away, or is it "hurry up and wait"?


 They say between 3 and 4 weeks .. we have Till The 3rd week in June ..We Set Sail On June 29th


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 3, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Sunnysideup said:
> 
> 
> > what ever you have left over you should just toss it right before you leave. quote]
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Duct tape?  


out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

vette dont pay for rush on the pass port the agent we used here at the post office said its a waste of money mine came in under 60 days


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

I Never threw weed away .. I'll eat it before I toss it ,, Im planning on 2 joints a day ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 
> Its 4 degree's outside .. Im suppose to go get a haircut, and our passports today .. I dont wanna go out I think Im going to blow it off today and go thursday


*Don't forget your Groucho Marx Glasses and nose.......*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning.......wake and bake.......
> 
> Vette, are you able to get your passports right away, or is it "hurry up and wait"?






Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It is cold here, and I am counting down the time I have left with my Dad. He is leaving Thursday.........OMG 2 more days of this.
> 
> Vette go get your passport, it took me almost 90 days to get mine....Don't know why. You should go get it over with so you don't end up with some sort of snag down the road. Hey, I was reading up about bringing stuff on the ship. It seems that bringing it on won't be a problem. What you have to watch for is bringing it back. The forum said that is where it gets tricky because customs wants to make sure you aren't smuggling in anything from another country. So it was recommended that you just bring enough to get you through and what ever you have left over you should just toss it right before you leave. I can't wait to hear about your trip, I have always wanted to go on a cruise.


 *Everyone I know who's "cruised" said it was no problems.. these ships are like hotels and what happens in/on board stays there.. just don't be bringing more than a joint ashore.... I know you wouldn't, but some would...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> vette dont pay for rush on the pass port the agent we used here at the post office said its a waste of money mine came in under 60 days


 yea I know we checked that out .. We are doing it at the courthouse .. so if its 4 weeks thats cool


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

They're in lights out for 2 more hours and then I'll take a pic. I had to chop a small bud off to be able to wrap the tape around it. It looks lame as fuck, but it's working. 





robert 14617 said:


> miss you are truly a pioneer please post picture of fix i may need to use it in the future


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes duct tape, this is the mid-west where we do everything with duct tape.  




CrackerJax said:


> Duct tape?
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, please be aware that you will not be under the protection of US law while on board. I'm sure you may know that, but I mention it anyways just in case. I'm not specifically talking about weed here, but in general.

All in all, you'll either love it or not. My wife and I took a 4 week cruise a few years ago and it was awesome to go so many places and not move that damn suitcase! 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow Sour Diesel 1st thing in the morning is wonderful cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Also, please be aware that you will not be under the protection of US law while on board. I'm sure you may know that, but I mention it anyways just in case. I'm not specifically talking about weed here, but in general.
> 
> All in all, you'll either love it or not. My wife and I took a 4 week cruise a few years ago and it was awesome to go so many places and not move that damn suitcase!
> 
> ...



This a first cruise for us both.. We are going to Canada . From my understanding Canada is pretty slack on weed .. Im not bringing a Large amount , and Im pretty sneaky with smoking .. They will look like cigarettes ,Im adding filters to them .


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

ive got two jobs to go evaluate for bids one bathroom remodel gravy......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> ive got two jobs to go evaluate for bids one bathroom remodel gravy......



I loved doing bath's and Kitchens .. 

Retirement is good ,,But Im bored


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Take pictures during the cruise please, I love looking at scenic photos.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Take pictures during the cruise please, I love looking at scenic photos.......



Oh you know it .. We will have a laptop with us .. Dont be surprised If you hear from us while on the cruise ..Maybe I can run the cam in the laptop and You can be there too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Ugh, don't talk about bathroom remodeling. I've been thinking of working on mine. Needs repainted and I'm thinking about some kind of wall board or something for the lower part of the walls.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I loved doing bath's and Kitchens ..
> 
> Retirement is good ,,But Im bored


 i only advertise in the paper and pull it during the holidays and when i get backed up i pick my jobs ,you can still do some on the side and still be semi retired


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ugh, don't talk about bathroom remodeling. I've been thinking of working on mine. Needs repainted and I'm thinking about some kind of wall board or something for the lower part of the walls.



Tile it and Be done with it .. Use earth tones so the resale Value will stay


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i only advertise in the paper and pull it during the holidays and when i get backed up i pick my jobs ,you can still do some on the side and still be semi retired


 People cant afford me.. 

without my company , I get $500 a day 
With me and 1 other guy its $650 a day 

All my work was word of mouth and referrals 
In 20 yrs I never placed an add to advertise


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know how to do tile.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh you know it .. We will have a laptop with us .. Dont be surprised If you hear from us while on the cruise ..Maybe I can run the cam in the laptop and You can be there too.


 chicago man sitting in port before cruise watched bears game hit with roaming charge of $26,000. 00 he was able to get them dropped ,so be careful


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> This a first cruise for us both.. We are going to Canada . From my understanding Canada is pretty slack on weed .. Im not bringing a Large amount , and Im pretty sneaky with smoking .. They will look like cigarettes ,Im adding filters to them .


Yes but your destination is not the same as the cruise affiliation... while on board you will be subject to the laws of the country that ship is flying under. Not just weed, but everything. Just be aware of that. 

You'll have a great time I'm sure!!

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know how to do tile.


 Its easy ... VERY easy .. Buy a $100 tile saw from home depot and buy a install book.. It is very easy .. Make sure your 1st row is Level and Plumb Use spacers and start gluing ..Its VERY EASY MISS you and hubby 2 days DONE


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes but your destination is not the same as the cruise affiliation... while on board you will be subject to the laws of the country that ship is flying under. Not just weed, but everything. Just be aware of that.
> 
> You'll have a great time I'm sure!!
> 
> out.



Ship is reg in Panama ... Hell Im going to have a blast with or without weed ..I have a smoking hot Blond in my Cabin


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> chicago man sitting in port before cruise watched bears game hit with roaming charge of $26,000. 00 he was able to get them dropped ,so be careful



The ship has wi fi .. Already covered that base


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

that's true...on my 4 week cruise i thought my per minute rate was .25 cents per. When i got back i had a 3000 bill. It was in the fine print... I paid it.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know how to do tile.


Miss you can do it! I did my dining room and it was not that hard. I did not have a tile cutter though. I had to take the pieces that needed to be cut to Home Depot and they cut them for me. I was surprised how easy it was. I am doing my living room next.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Not unlike a jigsaw puzzle...one piece at a time. I't s actually fun to do. We had a fellow come in and lay down 2500 sq ft of tile. I watched him for three days and then decided to do the bedrooms myself after. I think my end came out as well as my hired mans did.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

China and I have been doing our home,, She caught on real quick.. 

Miss Home Depot has free class's for laying tile ..Check and see when Its usually during the weekends ..

Their Motto

You can do it , We Can Help.. Learn from them for free .. You actually get hands on help from them ..Its worth the 2 hrs it takes


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is a few pictures I took while we were doing our living room tile ..Its slate 16'' x 16'' The grout we used is black ..We are doing the whole main floor, The living room is done , As soon as the weather breaks I'll do the dining room ,kitchen and Bath..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like those walls. I love a natural wood look. I find the knotholes especially appealing.


----------



## bigg dude29 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey whats up guys listen im about two an a half weeks with the 30 spot system an 10 are about week behind i started with bag seeds i ph the water to 6 an put the rockwool in an then dropped seeds in aout six days i got seedlings i then took the ones with the best root systems an gave them a lil root enhancer i then took the cube an put it in the coco basket an filled it with hydroton i have two different light running at the same time i have a 1000 watt hps an a 600 watt mh light an so far so good they look great espeically with both of those lights running at the same time an every other day i rotate them an i have the ceiling cover with foil im using the three general nutes except the flro gro i instead use fox farms grow big if anyone has any tips im all ears happy smokin


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I really like those walls. I love a natural wood look. I find the knotholes especially appealing.



I did the walls too It was China's Birthday Present last year ... Her brother works in a Lumber Mill.We got such a good price on it It was almost free


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Well you did a kick ass job. That's a present I'd love and enjoy too. 





korvette1977 said:


> I did the walls too It was China's Birthday Present last year ... Her brother works in a Lumber Mill.We got such a good price on it It was almost free


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well you did a kick ass job. That's a present I'd love and enjoy too.



Well Thank You .. China Simply loves it .. It looks good it'll last forever and That slate floor does double duty because its also a fire block remember this is a log home ..its like living in a box of match's .. Poof and its gone


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Thank You .. China Simply loves it .. It looks good it'll last forever and That slate floor does double duty because its also a fire block remember this is a log home ..its like living in a box of match's .. Poof and its gone


*Puff and I'm gone too......

Holy crap it's freezing outside..........
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

*did somebody die????????*


*I use my makita grinder to cut tile..............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *did somebody die????????*



Is that what that smell is .. ?


----------



## Kant (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Is that what that smell is .. ?


oh no sorry that was me. tips just wanted some fertilizer.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

If the birds are circling it's mean somebody is just alive enough to keep them aloft.


Brett Michaels was just on Ellen, does anyone else want to know what is going on under that bandanna? He looked like he had doll hair on his head and the bandanna was holding it in place......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kant said:


> oh no sorry that was me. tips just wanted some fertilizer.



Tips needed fertilizer ?

Damn tips has cows .I bet he is up too his neck in poo


----------



## Kant (Mar 3, 2009)

well i may not provide quantity but i do provide quality.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 3, 2009)

*w00t.. tips has a herd of steaks...........



*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i may not provide quantity but i do provide quality.



LOL 

So You got Good Shit Eh


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

*I think you all are full of some good shit............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think you all are full of some good shit............*



China said I taste good ..


----------



## Kant (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China said I taste good ..


china is biased.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China said I taste good ..


*ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww................I don't need to know that........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning all 


how's it goin?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 3, 2009)

We're talking about Tips' meat.........

You're up early Sicc.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

haha im always up early 

8am everyday, some times i get distracted before i get on


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, wasn't ignoring you, I went straight to bed after that post. You type [ youtube ][ / youtube ] without the spaces in between the parenthesis...then, you find the code in the address bar on the page your youtube video is on, and copy it and paste it between the youtubes.for the video I'm gonna post, it was this...9muzyOd4Lh8 and the whole link is this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&

so I get this...[ youtube ] 9muzyOd4Lh8 [ / youtube ] but take out all the spaces. [youtube]9muzyOd4Lh8[/youtube]feature=related


Chiceh said:


> I am getting there myself. Hey question for you Stoney, lol How you do link that Youtube box thingy? I like them and can't figure it out.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 3, 2009)

[youtube]4ITLNzPoEqs[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 3, 2009)

good morning folks...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

*smokey.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]4ITLNzPoEqs[/youtube]



hahah i love this song


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

moning tokers.

my first spliff of the morn is not even 1/3 done as i relax after wakin' the babies up!

Whach'all doin?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning folks...




Its Lunchtime ......


Good afternoon...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its Lunchtime ......
> 
> 
> Good afternoon...


no, its time for Breakfast, these damn Waffles got my name on them


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its Lunchtime ......
> 
> 
> Good afternoon...



where you at?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Raaaargh, there's a mouse in my wall.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

[youtube]VaUtaT27xKY[/youtube]*don't watch this...I am practicing...thanks stoney...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Raaaargh, there's a mouse in my wall.




MMMMmmmmmmm Deep fried Mouse is good


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

4 movies from netflix come today, as i mourn the absence of a sunny day. just fake light for the babies today


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

blow smoke into the walls


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

My cats would agree.


korvette1977 said:


> MMMMmmmmmmm Deep fried Mouse is good


Better not be relying on just the winter sun to grow your babies.


docjohn said:


> 4 movies from netflix come today, as i mourn the absence of a sunny day. just fake light for the babies today


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm waking and i'm baking. smoking "cheese" and drinking coffee. got a fire going out back so it's warm when i go blow some glass. hailed all night and my toes are cold. 

mornin' all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

So all your cats are stalking the wall ..


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

Better not be relying on just the winter sun to grow your babies.[/quote]

no way, this is considered an indoor grow, however, half the days since dec have been 6 hours sun!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm waking and i'm baking. smoking "cheese" and drinking coffee. got a fire going out back so it's warm when i go blow some glass. hailed all night and my toes are cold.
> 
> mornin' all.



Im smoking Cheese also ..It tastes a lot like Santa Berry .. Would you agree ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning.


fdd2blk said:


> i'm waking and i'm baking. smoking "cheese" and drinking coffee. got a fire going out back so it's warm when i go blow some glass. hailed all night and my toes are cold.
> 
> mornin' all.


Yes.He's trapped in there, the old man sealed some holes by the pipes...he's probably gonna die in there unless he can chew his way out.Which will make the cats happy.


korvette1977 said:


> So all your cats are stalking the wall ..


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

Straw cough hash in my grill right now. no more fresh nugs. i hate stale weed


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Morning.
> 
> Yes.He's trapped in there, the old man sealed some holes by the pipes...he's probably gonna die in there unless he can chew his way out.Which will make the cats happy.


 That'll smell good for a week or better after he dies


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im smoking Cheese also ..It tastes a lot like Santa Berry .. Would you agree ?


i actually had a hijack pheno outside that smelled just like this. cheese is a skunk, hijack has a lot of skunk in it. it's got that hella sweet, funky smell. like a jolly rancher that's been in your shoe all day. 

it is sweet like the santa berry though. my wife actually liked the smell of the cheese. she says it smells like candy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Raaaargh, there's a mouse in my wall.


*I have one in my pocket...wanna see??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i actually had a hijack pheno outside that smelled just like this. cheese is a skunk, hijack has a lot of skunk in it. it's got that hella sweet, funky smell. like a jolly rancher that's been in your shoe all day.
> 
> it is sweet like the santa berry though. my wife actually liked the smell of the cheese. she says it smells like candy.


 Im pleased with it .. 

I cant wait for My next batch of Hijack , That will be this summer .. 
Santa berry is also good 
Hijack Is still my Fave It dont make me wanna sleep ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

"SICC" : 1

Blueberry Waffles : 0

who wants to join me for this after breakfast toke?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> like a jolly rancher that's been in your shoe all day.


 
dont lie to us FDD, you dont have any shoes....


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

we're here tokin' brutha man


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im pleased with it ..
> 
> I cant wait for My next batch of Hijack , That will be this summer ..
> Santa berry is also good
> Hijack Is still my Fave It dont make me wanna sleep ..


*news flash vette...it's all that pussy you get that makes you want to sleep.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2171874]"SICC" : 1

Blueberry Waffles : 0

who wants to join me for this after breakfast toke?


[/quote]

We are having Blueberry pancakes for supper tonight .. 

MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2171874]"SICC" : 1

Blueberry Waffles : 0

who wants to join me for this after breakfast toke?


[/quote]


well done and, i got some northern lights BHO for the topping


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> dont lie to us FDD, you dont have any shoes....


*he has slave feet.......*


----------



## docjohn (Mar 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i actually had a hijack pheno
> 
> 
> you know where i can get more info on this? phenos. for two clones of 7 that look completely different than their sisters?
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We are having Blueberry pancakes for supper tonight ..
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm


I hope there as good as those waffles ...... BURP! 






SlikWiLL13 said:


> well done and, i got some northern lights BHO for the topping


Should do good on top of the Hindu Kush


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Ew, I never thought about that.


korvette1977 said:


> That'll smell good for a week or better after he dies


Aww....he doesn't have ears...


tipsgnob said:


> *I have one in my pocket...wanna see??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww....he doesn't have ears...[/quote]*but isn't he smooth.........mmmmm*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

He spit on me!Why, I'll break his neck!


tipsgnob said:


> Aww....he doesn't have ears...


*but isn't he smooth.........mmmmm*[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> He spit on me!Why, I'll break his neck!*but isn't he smooth.........mmmmm*


[/quote]*be gentle....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww Man ,, Clean that mess up someone going to slip and break a hip


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

dont worry, shes a pro, theres no clean up


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

*be gentle....*[/quote]

Oh, tips...you're such a perv...corrupting innocent, sweet little old me...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *be gentle....*


Oh, tips...you're such a perv...corrupting innocent, sweet little old me...[/quote]*hahahahaha lol hahahaha lol..........innocent*




*I love you..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww, I love you too!Group hug!


tipsgnob said:


> Oh, tips...you're such a perv...corrupting innocent, sweet little old me...


*hahahahaha lol hahahaha lol..........innocent*




*I love you..........*[/quote]


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

I think Im getting sick......




Damn someone forgot deodorant!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

That's your mustache, baby....


korvette1977 said:


> I think Im getting sick......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's your mustache, baby....



What Mustache???????????????? 

Its the guy to my right


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

You just seemed like a mustache kinda guy, vette.


korvette1977 said:


> What Mustache????????????????
> 
> Its the guy to my right


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You just seemed like a mustache kinda guy, vette.


 It depends ,, Sometimes there is some stubble sometimes not ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

*I made him shave....whisker burn....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I made him shave....whisker burn....*



You lie .....................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You lie .....................................


*it's cheaper than gold bond..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's cheaper than gold bond..........*


Gold bond is in our Bonnaroo Kit..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahhhh....Mustaches are a pain anyway.


korvette1977 said:


> It depends ,, Sometimes there is some stubble sometimes not ..


That is a picture I never needed to see in my head.Thanks.


tipsgnob said:


> *I made him shave....whisker burn....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2009)

2 pipes and 3 marbles made. i did an inside-out pipe and a double vortex marble. they are both gonna come out somewhat sloppy but i did it. 

smokin' some cheese and some grand daddy purple right now. i think i'll chop some of each up and mix them up in a doobie.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 3, 2009)

a grand purple daddy cheese ....yummmmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Who Cut The Cheese ?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

srry that was me, smell's good, no?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well It dont smell like roses ..

Im burning up some White Rhino In my bowl before bed ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

Already? early bird special, tis only 9


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2174589]Already? early bird special, tis only 9[/quote]

Im in bed around 10 most nights ,, Up by 5 am everyday


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Eh vette i did it agian. Thanks again for that link man!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im in bed around 10 most nights ,, Up by 5 am everyday


ah, yea i forgot you were an early toker 




onthedl0008 said:


> Eh vette i did it agian. Thanks again for that link man!


thats a nice ball of hash 

which method did you use


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bro i used the gumby hash method.. But at the end of the screening process i ran my mix thru a fine mesh re-usable coffe filter.. Shit is bomb dude. If u got scraps id try it out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh vette i did it agian. Thanks again for that link man!


 Looks good .. It is a pretty good way of making hash without spending any money ...

Pass the Info on .. Enjoy ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

check this out

GREAT INFO

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/166882-making-hash-oil-tincture-thc.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

This is the Gumby method 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2009)

just woke up from my nap. i'm finishing this doobie of grand daddy purple cheese.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 3, 2009)

GDP Cheese. This sounds awesome. Wonder how the hash is from that. Smoked out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just woke up from my nap. i'm finishing this doobie of grand daddy purple cheese.


now that sounds tasty....im gonna rock this bubba kush i just finished curing...man i love kush


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> now that sounds tasty....im gonna rock this bubba kush i just finished curing...man i love kush


hella tasty. i'm gonna mix them again.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning Folks ... Its 3 degree's outside 

Damnnn 

My bowl is lit


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*G'Day.... cold here too.......................
That tax refund better show up today.... my puff hunt didn't work out yesterday...
*


----------



## gogrow (Mar 4, 2009)

wakin and bakin; headin out to work.... and its fuckin cold here too... 33degrees; i know thats nothing for some of yall, but for south louisiana, it blows.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

33 thats almost LIKE Summer ... LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just walked china out to the garage and on the way my snot froze


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

its just you all time we are the ones here in texas that usually get the arctic blasts and blue northerners


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 4, 2009)

Mornin all.

It is a cold 54 degrees here. I love it!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 33 thats almost LIKE Summer ... LOL



i couldnt do it... anything below 50 is cold to me... wish i could just work in the warm months and take our short winters off


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i couldnt do it... anything below 50 is cold to me... wish i could just work in the warm months and take our short winters off



I dont mind the cold .. Its when Its cold and windy thats when it HURTS


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*w00t..... 3 lowryders and 2 snowryders have popped................... 2 more S/R and it'll be 100% .............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good Luck with them Twisty,,,,


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Luck with them Twisty,,,,


*Thanks... I never have any germing problems... finding the pots I need is another story.. all mine are outside grow pots and a bit big.. I couldn't get to nursery so I'll have to do without promix till I repot them..Bummer..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Life goes on My friend .. 


Dont sweat the small stuff..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

good morning, it's time for the wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> good morning, it's time for the wake and bake



Where you been? 

Your like an hr late .. 
Hurry up .Take double hits . Catch up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I was lazy this morning, not wanting to get up, I'll toke......double time......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

You Know whats funny ,,, Is that these people will advertise Fake weed on a weed growing board ,(see the banners ) why waste the money, No true pothead would ever buy it ,I bet they get Zero sales from here ... why would anyone even consider smoking lettuce ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was lazy this morning, not wanting to get up, I'll toke......double time......


*Morning miss.......................*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

Twisty 

Vette, I don't have any banners nor adds on my screen. I don't know if I have an add blocker that is catching them or what. I'm using blzn07 format. For the longest time I'd see people bitching about adds, and I'd be all "what adds, I don't get it"........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty
> 
> Vette, I don't have any banners nor adds on my screen. I don't know if I have an add blocker that is catching them or what. I'm using blzn07 format. For the longest time I'd see people bitching about adds, and I'd be all "what adds, I don't get it"........



Once in a while I'll see a box within my post .. usually at the end of a page.. I use blazin 07 also


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

here is one ..I copied and pasted it


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty
> 
> Vette, I don't have any banners nor adds on my screen. I don't know if I have an add blocker that is catching them or what. I'm using blzn07 format. For the longest time I'd see people bitching about adds, and I'd be all "what adds, I don't get it"........





korvette1977 said:


> here is one ..I copied and pasted it


*I don't mind the ripoff ads at the end of posts but not in posts where it fucks up your post......................*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

apparently they don't want you to copy and paste their stinking adds.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> apparently they don't want you to copy and paste their stinking adds.....


 dont you see it miss?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

No it isn't there, I must have the mother of all add blockers........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No it isn't there, I must have the mother of all add blockers........




There is one in your post above this one


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

They're putting adds in my posts? WTF? I can't see that either, How do I make a screen shot? I'll take a pic of my screen to show you (then the damn adds will pop in the pic)


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

there is a vape one in your last post


here is a link to the add 


http://www.gotvape.com/store/volcano.vaporizer.php


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

Well shit, all this time they've been putting adds in my posts and I never knew.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

what skin are you using vette im in blazen 07 and dont get many adds


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*They want you to pay..if you do you don't get ads...thats what I heard anyway....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I must be special........


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Theres a Nirvana ad in your post now...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> what skin are you using vette im in blazen 07 and dont get many adds


 I dont get many .. a few every page .( I have it set up to get 20 posts per page) Its not a pain ,I really dont care , I thought it was funny that they are advertising FAKE weed on a REAL weed Forum ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I must be special........



Indeed you are special Miss ..


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

where do i get seeds to grow fake weed ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> where do i get seeds to grow fake weed ?


 the fake seed store...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> where do i get seeds to grow fake weed ?


Trying To sell real stoners fake weed is like selling Non alcoholic drinks to a drunk

Its not happening


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Wow.... When I cut my plants I stuck the trimmed plants outside and there was some small tops on them..they've been frozen for a week..so I was looking for pots and saw a few smaller buds I'd missed.. so I cut them and chopped them up and smoked them.... man.. it tasted great and has a better stone than the unfrozen weed did..... Hmmm...!! Ice cure..??*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

Well Twisty, you're going to have to further your research and let us know what you come up with. Freeze dried weed,


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Planes , Trains ,& Automobiles Is on TBS 

I love the uncut version ,, John Candy was a funny dude and Steve Martin Is great too

One of my all time faves


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I love Steve Martin, somewhere around here I have "the Cruel Shoes" and "wild and crazy guy" on cassette tape..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was Born a poor white boy , in a poor black family ...............

The jerk.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning everyone. The Jerk is hilarious.... You like Dirty rotten Scoundrels?


----------



## FluffyToke (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been away for too long. did I miss anything?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*C*** smoking mother f******.. delivery people.. they keep leaving "no one home when delivered" card in my box.... I'M A HERMIT FUCK.... I'm always here.. especially at 9:00am.... now I have to call all over.... I got the drivers control # so maybe he can get the driver to return if still in area..........
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *C*** smoking mother f******.. delivery people.. they keep leaving "no one home when delivered" card in my box.... I'M A HERMIT FUCK.... I'm always here.. especially at 9:00am.... now I have to call all over.... I got the drivers control # so maybe he can get the driver to return if still in area..........
> *


hahaha yea... they love to be lazy
rather return to sender then actually deliver it


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

FluffyToke said:


> I've been away for too long. did I miss anything?



How was prison? Did you toss any salad ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

that's not as bad as a gas meter reader letting himself into my backyard to get to the ally behind my house ,i was in the Yard watering in my boxers and the dog started going ape shit, now i have a lock on my gate


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 4, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> that's not as bad as a gas meter reader letting himself into my backyard to get to the ally behind my house ,i was in the Yard watering in my boxers and the dog started going ape shit, now i have a lock on my gate


walk naked in the back yard, anyone sees you back there, they get scared to go back a second time


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

FluffyToke said:


> I've been away for too long. did I miss anything?


 lone star state of mind (i'm not your woman)


----------



## FluffyToke (Mar 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How was prison? Did you toss any salad ?


haha, naw; just smoked too much weed and went on a "vacation".


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*What ever happened to diemdepyro...??*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning all






Twistyman said:


> *What ever happened to diemdepyro...??*


that kid came on and jumped like 1,000 posts ina week







whats good Fluffy


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

FluffyToke said:


> I've been away for too long. did I miss anything?


*fluffy...how was prison?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I was wondering that myself........





Twistyman said:


> *What ever happened to diemdepyro...??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What ever happened to diemdepyro...??*



He came , He Hacked , he left .


----------



## D4rKeN (Mar 4, 2009)

Just Waked and Baked Hindu Kush is so good but anyways Good Morning Smokers around RIU


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

he hacked? What did he hack?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What ever happened to diemdepyro...??*



hes prolly out searching for a new avatar


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*he SAID he hacked...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> he hacked? What did he hack?


 Lets Just say HE LIKES COMPUTERS 

Ask Twisty What he did to him .. In a Pm dont open that can of worms


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

that kid had problems anyways


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

i hack vagina


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i hack vagina



Thats just wrong ,, 

You gotta show it LOVE


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

Naw, you need to tear it up, giver her some vaginal tearing


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2177476]Naw, you need to tear it up, giver her some vaginal tearing [/quote]


Remember that when Bubba is tearing into your ass in jail..If you should ever end up there


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, YOU'RE not getting any pussy.[quote="SICC";2177476]Naw, you need to tear it up, giver her some vaginal tearing [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Remember that when Bubba is tearing into your ass in jail..If you should ever end up there


*I* am Bubba tho, 




Stoney McFried said:


> Well, YOU'RE not getting any pussy.


What can i say, i like my meat well down


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2177439]that kid had problems anyways[/quote]*he was an old guy....might of stroked out or something.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

I got some last night .. It was spectacular as always ,,Ive met my Counterpart


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah...I like my box untattered,lol. My first was like that.He fucked me dry and spit on his hand and lubed his weiner up so it didn't hurt HIM.[quote="SICC";2177528]




What can i say, i like my meat well down [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah...I like my box untattered,lol. My first was like that.He fucked me dry and spit on his hand and lubed his weiner up so it didn't hurt HIM.


*ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........ouch*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah...I like my box untattered,lol. My first was like that.He fucked me dry and spit on his hand and lubed his weiner up so it didn't hurt HIM.





its amazing what a lil bit of spit can do, who needs KY?


----------



## FluffyToke (Mar 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2177616]

its amazing what a lil bit of spit can do, who needs KY? [/quote]

hahaha, this man has lived in the field too!

what a lot of people don't know is that the highest concentration of nerves in the vaginal canal is in the first two inches, so technically, a man with a two inch dick could pleasure a woman as much as any mandingo. it's the motion of the ocean folks. 

(but it doesn't hurt to be well endowed haha)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning All..Great to see the gang is always in great form and as usual i pop in when everyone's sex talking.


----------



## FluffyToke (Mar 4, 2009)

man o' the hour haha *cheers*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

what else is there to talk about


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah.


tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........ouch*


You're fired.


SICC";2177616]:lol:
its amazing what a lil bit of spit can do said:


> hahaha, this man has lived in the field too!
> 
> what a lot of people don't know is that the highest concentration of nerves in the vaginal canal is in the first two inches, so technically, a man with a two inch dick could pleasure a woman as much as any mandingo. it's the motion of the ocean folks.
> 
> (but it doesn't hurt to be well endowed haha)


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

when you hit the bottom of that thing and she does that little jump there is no way i'll ever buy that ocean saying that's for guys with little tools


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Nah, I think we're talking about how to NOT get a second date.


onthedl0008 said:


> Morning All..Great to see the gang is always in great form and as usual i pop in when everyone's sex talking.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Cuz it hurts.


robert 14617 said:


> when you hit the bottom of that thing and she does that little jump there is no way i'll ever buy that ocean saying that's for guys with little tools


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

some girls like the pain .... i think


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2009)

i was gonna come in and say good morning, now i just gonna unsubscribe.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was gonna come in and say good morning, now i just gonna unsubscribe.


sure, youll be back anyway


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Fdd no likey sex talk. Sooooooooo...............anybody hear, Saturn has another moon?
*Surprise! Saturn has small moon hidden in ring*


Tue Mar 3, 3:47 pm ET
   AP  A mosaic of images show Saturn's moon Titan's south polar region acquired as Cassini passed by at a range  



PASADENA, Calif.  Scientists have found a new moon hidden in one of Saturn's dazzling outer rings. The international Cassini spacecraft spotted the moon, which measures about a third of a mile wide. The discovery was announced Tuesday in a notice by the International Astronomical Union.
Researchers have long puzzled over the formation of Saturn's G ring, one of the planet's more mysterious arcs. They now think the G ring was likely formed from icy debris that scattered when meteorites crash into the newfound moon.
Scientists confirmed the moon's existence last summer after analyzing images from Cassini. Saturn has over five dozen moons.
___
On the Net:
Cassini mission: http://www.nasa.gov/cassini


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

tricky little bugger


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

i wanna get high in space


----------



## FluffyToke (Mar 4, 2009)

hey hey hey hey, smoke weed, every day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

So anyway...I got my air cooler today, this should be fun.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So anyway...I got my air cooler today, this should be fun.


*that's cool...hahaha...I made a funny.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

You always make funnies.Now give mama some sugar.






tipsgnob said:


> *that's cool...hahaha...I made a funny.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You always make funnies.Now give mama some sugar.


*hey baby....!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Gonna take pics of my poor plant in a few minutes, man hasn't left for work yet.Should be in the journal by 3,central time.


tipsgnob said:


> *hey baby....!!*


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2009)

not exactly wake and bake but I'm tokin for the first time today so just as good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Niiiiice.


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks, don't worry I'm not smoking ALL of that in one sitting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Why not?


poplars said:


> thanks, don't worry I'm not smoking ALL of that in one sitting



Tips, go look at my journal and tell me if you know what the hell happened to my plant.


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Tips, go look at my journal and tell me if you know what the hell happened to my plant.


less is more


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Aerogarden Pro 100 Hood and arm 2' ( 2 lights in it ) and a Deluxe Hood and Arm 4' (3 lights ) Available ..Posting here before They hit e bay With new lights too


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

who wants to get high with me?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I will, pick me, pick me...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I will, pick me, pick me...........



Im getting stoned .. Sour diesel and Oceans 13


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I have pot. It's the nameless shit that is usually what's around here. It's better than nothing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have pot. It's the nameless shit that is usually what's around here. It's better than nothing.


I remember those days ..Never again ,, I plan ahead now


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

wooty toot toot (waves) smoking kief right now.....riding the mellow yellow.


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

I got some Purple Nightmare right now, a good strong indica


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I've got great smelling stuff in the closet, but it's still growing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im starting to yawn........ China Is already sleeping .. 

Getting old is a bummer ......... 116 more days till Vacation


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been blah all day, took 2 naps, didn't make dinner, I'm lifeless. 

Waiting for Lie to Me to be on in 20 minutes when it's over at 9 I'm going to bed. 

Yawn.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't forget blah spelled backwards is halb.


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, I feel somewhat halb right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im going to have some Apple pie and a glass of milk .. smoke another bowl , have a cigarette take a leak and Then go to bed .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going with the chocolate ice cream this evening during my show.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

I remember a movie once depicting Don King and George Foreman in a bathroom and they both take a leak but King doesn't wash his hands afterwards...Foreman asks him why he doesn't. King not missing abeat says "I wash my hands BEFORE I touch my dick". Funny stuff...


out.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

i got the mad munchies


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the Fish stick commercial And The Little blond girl looks at her mom and says ,,,'" Minced FISH.... Did you ever catch a MINCED FISH?.... I about wet myself .. Cause she was Yelling .. the mom just looked at her puzzled


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

Never seen that one.... funny stuff tho.

remember the cheetos commercial with the giant rat? I thought that was terrific!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

So...uh...whatcha wearing?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

I make it a point to post naked... it frees up my thoughts, and a few other things.


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm naked often never really thought about it till now . . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

No wonder you type so quickly, you have an extra finger.The downside is, your chair must smell like ass.


CrackerJax said:


> I make it a point to post naked... it frees up my thoughts, and a few other things.
> 
> 
> out.


Do you forget and answer the door that way? I'm not the naked type.I'm wearing sweats and a tee shirt.


NewGrowth said:


> I'm naked often never really thought about it till now . . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No wonder you type so quickly, you have an extra finger.The downside is, your chair must smell like ass.
> 
> Do you forget and answer the door that way? I'm not the naked type.I'm wearing sweats and a tee shirt.


Nah I'm not that bad I usually put on my robe real quick. My brother is the same way, if you were to just walk in unannounced you would likely find me cooking naked and my brother chillin' naked somewhere. We always yell at each other to put some clothes on


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't cook bacon naked.


NewGrowth said:


> Nah I'm not that bad I usually put on my robe real quick. My brother is the same way, if you were to just walk in unannounced you would likely find me cooking naked and my brother chillin' naked somewhere. We always yell at each other to put some clothes on


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't cook bacon naked.


I've done that . . .

I was actually on the phone with my girlfriend she laughed for like 15 min after I burned my guy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwwww....she should have come over and doctored you up, lol.


NewGrowth said:


> I've done that . . .
> 
> I was actually on the phone with my girlfriend she laughed for like 15 min after I burned my guy.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

She came over later for breakfast, mostly to laugh at me some more. I still love being naked but when I cook naked now I pay very close attention.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Newgrowth, please take yer nuts outta the butter dish.


NewGrowth said:


> She came over later for breakfast, mostly to laugh at me some more. I still love being naked but when I cook naked now I pay very close attention.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No wonder you type so quickly, you have an extra finger.The downside is, your chair must smell like ass.
> 
> Do you forget and answer the door that way? I'm not the naked type.I'm wearing sweats and a tee shirt.


I'm not the fastest typer, I just hunt and prick.


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

I was naked in the gimp pic in my sig line . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Meeee toooo.


CrackerJax said:


> I'm not the fastest typer, I just hunt and prick.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm not the fastest typer, I just hunt and prick.
> 
> 
> out.


I only do that when my other hand is occupied . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my.


NewGrowth said:


> I was naked in the gimp pic in my sig line . . .


I repeat...oh my.


NewGrowth said:


> I only do that when my other hand is occupied . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

Top 10 reasons to go to work naked.

1. No one ever steals your chair.

2. You want to see if it's like the dream.

3. It diverts attention from the fact that you also came to work drunk.

4. With some upbeat lift music, you can add `Exotic Dancer? to your exaggerated resume.

5. You can finally stop those pigs in marketing from looking down your top.

6. You can say, `I'd love to chip in, but I left my wallet in my trousers?.

7. You give `bad hair day? a whole new meaning.

8. It's an inventive way to finally meet that fit bloke in human resources.

9. You can take advantage of computer monitor radiation to work on your tan.

10. Your boss is always shouting, `I want to see your a*se in here by 9?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I only do that when my other hand is occupied . . .


It puts the lotion in its hand 

#7. You must be Italian.



out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It puts the lotion in its hand
> 
> #7. You must be Italian.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to read auto trader man!

Scotch Irish actually


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's one I made up in my single days...I posted it as a personal ad........
13 reasons your finger is better than a man.
Reason 1: Your finger never comes home drunk and pukes on your carpet. 2:Your finger always knows what to do. 3:Your finger isn't gonna fuck your hot younger sister. (Unless you're in Arkansas.) 4: Your finger will never "accidentally" poke you in the ass. 5: Your finger doesn't piss all over the seat. 6: You always know where your finger has been. 7:Your finger never cums too soon. 8: Your finger will always be with you. 9: Your finger doesn't care if your ass is fat. 10: Your finger needs no batteries. 11:Your finger actually has permission to be in your purse.12: Your finger always does what you tell it to. 13:If one finger pisses you off, you've got nine more.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's one I made up in my single days...I posted it as a personal ad........
> 13 reasons your finger is better than a man.
> Reason 1: Your finger never comes home drunk and pukes on your carpet. 2:Your finger always knows what to do. 3:Your finger isn't gonna fuck your hot younger sister. (Unless you're in Arkansas.) 4: Your finger will never "accidentally" poke you in the ass. 5: Your finger doesn't piss all over the seat. 6: You always know where your finger has been. 7:Your finger never cums too soon. 8: Your finger will always be with you. 9: Your finger doesn't care if your ass is fat. 10: Your finger needs no batteries. 11:Your finger actually has permission to be in your purse.12: Your finger always does what you tell it to. 13:If one finger pisses you off, you've got nine more.


*personal ad? what exactly were you looking for?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Bravery, lol. I'm off to bed.


tipsgnob said:


> *personal ad? what exactly were you looking for?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*good night stinky...I mean stoney..*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

First one here!!! woohoo!! First one here.... where's my prize? helloooo? Prize plz.


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *personal ad? what exactly were you looking for?*


*If theres any god...................... ME...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh 


Morning folks 

I gotta get China ready ..I'll be back to bake in a few


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok Time To Bake ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are a few pictures i took last night when I went over to feed the plants 

Purple Haze 

























How They Looking ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 5, 2009)

Mornin all.

Looks good Vette!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin all.
> 
> Looks good Vette!




Thanks Sunny ,,The waiting part sucks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Vette, what do you have going on there? Is it hydro? It looks like your aerogarden bottom but the HPS ballast/hood. I want to go hydro, I just don't understand the concept fully though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Bleh.Morning all.Nice plants, vette, and yes, Twisty,I was looking for you all along.Morning sunny and cracker,and anybody I missed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Vette, what do you have going on there? Is it hydro? It looks like your aerogarden bottom but the HPS ballast/hood. I want to go hydro, I just don't understand the concept fully though.



Thats is the aerogarden base .. I vegged them with the CFL"S from the aerogarden, When the time came I popped off the aerogarden hood and plugged in the HPS


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bleh.Morning all.Nice plants, vette, and yes, Twisty,I was looking for you all along.Morning sunny and cracker,and anybody I missed.


Morning Stoney!



korvette1977 said:


> Thats is the aerogarden base .. I vegged them with the CFL"S from the aerogarden, When the time came I popped off the aerogarden hood and plugged in the HPS


That is what I thought, very smart! I know you have to love your HPS.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Stoney!
> 
> 
> That is what I thought, very smart! I know you have to love your HPS.



You know I have a MH Too for vegging ..I know the NEXT grow Will Be a Great One ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers.........late again without a hall pass, one more and I get detention.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You know I have a MH Too for vegging ..I know the NEXT grow Will Be a Great One ..


Hell, I think this grow is going to be a great one! Those babies are going to produce you massive amounts of buds. But, yeah, I look forward to your next grow too. You did very well with the cfl grows you did, so these will be outrageous....you have that green thumb going on!

See you all later, I have to take Dad to the airport...WooooooHooooo!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers.........late again without a hall pass, one more and I get detention.....



Ever since you bought that silver bullet You dont get outta bed ,, Sure only think about yourself , as us fools get up come to our computers and WAIT for you ...

Thats It Im Through,.. Im not waiting any longer ..Im not even stoned yet ... Sheesh 



Morning Miss


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Stoney (waves) I have shorts on (darn it)... 

I guess you guys are too far north to outdoor grow this early... I never pay attention to dates , so I couldn't tell you exactly when I planted these (December XX), but I'm a few weeks into flowering already on my grow. I just plant ahead of the sun and get an early crop before the long veg grow which is going to be started in a few weeks. here's a pic of one. naturally it is not huge but these puppies (12) will fill the gap nicely.

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ever since you bought that silver bullet You dont get outta bed ,, Sure only think about yourself , as us fools get up come to our computers and WAIT for you ...
> 
> Thats It Im Through,.. Im not waiting any longer ..Im not even stoned yet ... Sheesh
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Morning Everybody!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Good Morning Everybody!



Hey Cheech .. 


Pssst you have some sleep in your eye


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 5, 2009)

morning all ! 
of course on way to work i get a ticket for no inspection..... when i was on my way to get it inspected ... after i got a sensor fixed 2 weeks ago but needed to put 300 miles on it so it would be "ready" for the inspection  fucking assholes


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Vette, your always lookin out


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2009)

That sucks 420Weedman... I hate getting tickets for stupid shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

420weedman said:


> morning all !
> of course on way to work i get a ticket for no inspection..... when i was on my way to get it inspected ... after i got a sensor fixed 2 weeks ago but needed to put 300 miles on it so it would be "ready" for the inspection  fucking assholes



Up here its a $26 dollar Ticket ,, Then they add on all the extras , 
When all said and done that $26 ticket turned into $174.00 

Computer fund 
Domestic relations
constable training
magistrate maintenance and so on and so on .. Even the county library gets a little from the tickets the cops give out


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Thanks Vette, your always lookin out



No problem bro..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2009)

Its all such BS..... I can make my tickets just dissapear now... Cant say how, but even cops I know cant do that.... connections.... I have a lead foot


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Up here its a $26 dollar Ticket ,, Then they add on all the extras ,
> When all said and done that $26 ticket turned into $174.00
> 
> Computer fund
> ...



im gonna go in and see if i can fight it.
... theres probably a paper and ink charge as well....
and the classic "rust proofing"charge should find its way in there ...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2009)

I didnt wake and bake this morning... I am completely alert... urgh... I have to meet with people and need to be on point. Cant wait to go home and smoke some of that Mikado I grew at lunchtime..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning all?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2183155]Morning all?


[/quote]

afternoon sicc


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

good morning everyone...

I joined the 600W club yesterday...now i just need to get my temps below 85&#730;


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Almost noon Sicc. Let's get baked 

I got gasoline on my hand and I've washed it like 7 times and I can still smell it. What makes gas smell go away? Ugh.......


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

haha i actually like the smell of gasoline, idk why, just smells sooo good 

But im about to make some waffles tho, so ima have hit some buds after im done


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Almost noon Sicc. Let's get baked
> 
> I got gasoline on my hand and I've washed it like 7 times and I can still smell it. What makes gas smell go away? Ugh.......



Lemon juice
Lestoil
Gunk
wd-40


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

WD-40? Then what gets rid of the smell of that? I have no lemon juice, grrrr. Maybe I'll go out back and see what's sprouting and stick my hand in the sage or thyme or something like that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

smokeymcsmokester said:


> good morning everyone...
> 
> I joined the 600w club yesterday...now i just need to get my temps below 85&#730;




sweeet...................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> WD-40? Then what gets rid of the smell of that? I have no lemon juice, grrrr. Maybe I'll go out back and see what's sprouting and stick my hand in the sage or thyme or something like that.



Dish soap will remove that smell


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

I love Blueberry Ego Waffles!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2183252]I love Blueberry Ego Waffles![/quote]indeed...they are delicious.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

haha im addicted, cant go a morning with out some waffles, unless i make some Egg Sandwiches mmmmmmm


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

Im too lazy in the morning to fix anything...then this weed doesnt help...still kinda sick so every toke makes me choke


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea i was sicc not too long ago, i was the same way, every hit i would cough up a lung


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

I've given up, I thought we had some of that orange goop stuff, but it must be all gone. I"m alternating washing them with dish soap and bar soap. 




korvette1977 said:


> Dish soap will remove that smell


 
It's 62 degrees here, but to windy to do anything outside. Maybe this 62 degrees will visit you Vette, bring on the snow melter


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds crazy Miss but rub your hands vigorously with DIRT. Dirt actually is a great cleaner. Sandier the better.


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

I did some dishes, that took care of it .........


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

im sooooooooooooo high


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2183663]im sooooooooooooo high [/quote]

congrats, wish I could join you


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

haha so what happened to that court shit? did the government fuc you in the ass or what?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate Virginia, they are still trying to tax my damn car and I don;t even live there anymore!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I did some dishes, that took care of it .........



Don't flambe anything with those dishes tonite  


out.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2183684]haha so what happened to that court shit? did the government fuc you in the ass or what?[/quote]

dunno yet...ill find out on monday  im really not looking forward to it lol....but yea if you didn't already know i learned from when they tested the weed i had on me ( they tested it with the other 2 peoples weed so it came back positive....gay) i found out that i only had 1/30th of a gram...so yea ill find out monday how shits gonna work out for me...ill sure miss smoking


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

some strict ass laws, move to Cali


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 5, 2009)

oh I'm planning on it....though im probably gonna finish college here first and then make the move...though I can't say for sure if im gonna wait lol, i might just start up college there who the hell knows


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Yah, pretty soon Cali is going to be a separate country, so you'll be able to do anything you want.


out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

california...americas quebec


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was out in the woods for a little bit .. There are buds starting to pop on a bunch of tree's .. Spring is Near ..


Lets smoke some Cheese


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was out in the woods for a little bit .. There are buds starting to pop on a bunch of tree's .. Spring is Near ..
> 
> 
> Lets smoke some Cheese


*Just munched some Canna treats................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just munched some Canna treats................*




Yumm yumm .. do you get the munchies after eating treats


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yumm yumm .. do you get the munchies after eating treats[/QUOTE
> 
> My man has abandoned me...... I quit.
> 
> Hello everyone!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey China,  how are things?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Iphone's suck for forums


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

How can you even read it on an Iphone? I'd probaby pop an eye trying to read such small print.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How can you even read it on an Iphone? I'd probaby pop an eye trying to read such small print.


Its not too bad but the delay sucks ,, I got China one when they 1st came out ,, They do everything .. She is a Phone person anyway . She cant live without a phone ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yumm yumm .. do you get the munchies after eating treats


*Don't know....... can't remember.... *



ChinaCat said:


> korvette1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Yumm yumm .. do you get the munchies after eating treats[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, how are we all tonight? It is getting warmer, can you feel it? Spring is around the corner, woot woot!. Fire it uP.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Chiceh  

It got up to 62 F today, yeah baby


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh
> 
> It got up to 62 F today, yeah baby


It is going to be nice all weekend, warm with some rain. All the yucky snow will go away.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Our snow has been gone for weeks. Not a flake in sight. 

I've got spring flowers coming up outside.......


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Our snow has been gone for weeks. Not a flake in sight.
> 
> I've got spring flowers coming up outside.......



Nice, this weekend should get things growing. I can't wait, luv the spring flowers. I planted lots more bulbs in the fall so interested in seeing them come up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

I love all flowers, spring flowers the most though, they are welcome friends after a long winter.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

its not warm enough yet


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

What was the temp there in So Cal today Sicc?


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

go funky weather. it was 8 degrees yesterday and today its mid 50's


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2185318]its not warm enough yet [/quote]


It will be soon enough.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

I am ready for some summer. Motorcycles were out today everywhere, I need to get my battery bought, I didn't get to ride  

Could have rode hubby's bike, but it isn't the same.


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I am ready for some summer. Motorcycles were out today everywhere, I need to get my battery bought, I didn't get to ride
> 
> Could have rode hubby's bike, but it isn't the same.


is his bike not good enough for you?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't like it. Mine has forward gears and his has standard gears. I'm not a big fan of his handlebars either. I have those flat handlebars and he has stock ones. I have a throttle boss on mine I can palm and he doesn't.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 5, 2009)

Hubby and I want to get motorcycles. That would be so cool.


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't like it. Mine has forward gears and his has standard gears. I'm not a big fan of his handlebars either. I have those flat handlebars and he has stock ones. I have a throttle boss on mine I can palm and he doesn't.


hehe this is when i just nod and smile I know nothing about bikes.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't like it. Mine has forward gears and his has standard gears. I'm not a big fan of his handlebars either. I have those flat handlebars and he has stock ones. I have a throttle boss on mine I can palm and he doesn't.



Pop that clutch!!


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

You should get a bike Chiceh, it's great, I love having my bike and license. It's a fine freedom to have. 



Well the gear thing is the most important. The gear shift and back brake are foot controls. My bike has them out front, so you ride with your feet out in front of you but the gear shift and brake are right there. 

My husbands bike has them in the middle of the bike, where if you were standing they'd be near your legs. He has the foot pegs out front but there are no gears there. If I need to brake in a hurry, I have to move the position of my feet to use the back brake and I don't like that. There are pegs near the gears, but I don't like to use those, I'm so used to forward pegs.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 5, 2009)

Kant said:


> hehe this is when i just nod and smile I know nothing about bikes.



Hahaha me too, lol. I think wearing the leathers and riding one would be so cool, lol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

its all about the forward controls....that would be the first thing I would change..

i also love floor boards now...doesnt feel right without em


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

My husband doesn't like forward controls  

He says they get in the way of stretching his feet out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Bow chiceh wow wow........





Chiceh said:


> Hahaha me too, lol. I think wearing the leathers and riding one would be so cool, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

I knew this guy frank on the beach years ago and he had a sidecar. he had a fantastic lab named Daisy who would wear goggles and ride next to him. That guy picked up more chicks than an egg farmer. 

Frank...let me borrow.... "no". Frank, let me borrow the, "no".

out.


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bow chiceh wow wow........


mmmm...chiceh in assless chaps.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My husband doesn't like forward controls
> 
> He says they get in the way of stretching his feet out.


to each his own i guess....my pops hates my fatboy...he's all about bare bones old school choppers.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Ugh..... I actually hate wearing my chaps. I wear them when it's cold for warmth, but they're a pain in the ass if you have to pee or anything like that. Then you forget and have something in your jeans pocket you can't reach..........





Kant said:


> mmmm...chiceh in assless chaps.


 
Survivor time..  ......later......


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 6, 2009)

bikes are cool. my dad has a 1200 honda shadow, real loud. ridden on it a cuople of times, great fun.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning folks .


Whats the good word


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

It's already 55F here and the birds are singing outside. 

wake and bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

Mornin all.

My temp is 55 too, and, the birds are going nuts. Don't forget to set your clocks forward tomorrow night. Seems too soon to me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

ah, yes we had the "dammit we're losing an hour of sleep" conversation last night. 

I'm ready for summer, bring it on.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's already 55F here and the birds are singing outside.
> 
> wake and bake



Hey Miss .. The birds have been making there way here also ,,some tree's are budding and the ground is starting to thaw .. Its 34 now but will be near 45 today .. I started cleaning up outside yesterday ..It felt good To be outside and not freeze .. I'll be going back out again later ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

I wanted to work outside yesterday, but the damn wind was gusting near 40mph. Can't really do any raking during that. 

I'm ready to be outside and not freeze while I'm there.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been working on the sides of my house. I am removing everything and making it rubber mulch beds. It just gets so overgrown and I can't keep up with it. I am leaving the front and back beds in tack. I am hoping this will help me to keep up with them. Damn, that rubber mulch is expensive!!! I ordered enough to do both sides and it ran me a little over a grand. They tell me it will last 10 yrs, I sure hope so because I am not buying anymore.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

I gotta pick up my kids today after school..

U2 is live on GMA


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn Sunny, that is some pricy mulch. 

Medical Marijuana made it past the house 4-3 and is now on it's way to the Senate here in IL......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

you can get free mulch from most township buildings ,, at least here you can 
Bring a truck ,they fill it for free


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn Sunny, that is some pricy mulch.
> 
> Medical Marijuana made it past the house 4-3 and is now on it's way to the Senate here in IL......



And if it pass's then you gotta go get approved Lie like crazy ..My Back, My neck , my hips , I cant sleep. I cant eat .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn Sunny, that is some pricy mulch.
> 
> Medical Marijuana made it past the house 4-3 and is now on it's way to the Senate here in IL......


My brother and I were talking about legalization last night. He thinks he will not see it in his lifetime. I think he is wrong. I have noticed even the most uptight individuals are starting to accept it. I think we will see it legal in our lifetimes, I sure hope.

Are you going to get a card if it passes?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

They usually give away compost here in the spring, the city picks one day and you have to line up for it, they put an ad in the paper, but since the paper was shut down last fall, I guess I'll have to call the city building to find out. 

Shit now they'll probably want paid for the shit to support all those new city vehicles that aren't needed that they ran out and bought.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

First I'll have to find a doctor, my doc is part of a network owned by a hospital, there is no way in hell they would prescribe something that a patient could manufacture at home, no kick backs in that. 

I'll most likely end up having to go to Chicago to find a doc. 

I don't think I'll have to lie, I've had cronic pain in my back and knee for over 20 years now, the back was worsened about 10 years ago when some dumbass rearended me. 

I've also got some arthritis happening in my hands, depression that I've taken non working pills for for over 10 years and I want to get off them, but the fucking withdraw is horrible. 

but first it has to pass, and then I have to find a doctor.......






korvette1977 said:


> And if it pass's then you gotta go get approved Lie like crazy ..My Back, My neck , my hips , I cant sleep. I cant eat .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

Guys this mulch is not your regular mulch..It is rubber, made from tires. It won't discolor and it lasts for years....


I have it in the front bed now. My Dad loved it when he came here 4 years ago. When he came this past visit he could not believe it still looks new. He tried to do it for his house but in the North it is not recommended because it will crack during the cold months.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .
> 
> 
> Whats the good word





misshestermoffitt said:


> It's already 55F here and the birds are singing outside.
> 
> wake and bake





Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin all.
> 
> My temp is 55 too, and, the birds are going nuts. Don't forget to set your clocks forward tomorrow night. Seems too soon to me.


*FUCK... crashed twice... I wish this site was like the others where I get my typed text back, when I restore..but RIU working in favor to the user would be against the grain..
3 lowryders planted yesterday......
the 3rd snowryder popped last night so I can plant them today..... and 1 LR1 has broken ground so I have baby to play with.............
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> First I'll have to find a doctor, my doc is part of a network owned by a hospital, there is no way in hell they would prescribe something that a patient could manufacture at home, no kick backs in that.
> 
> I'll most likely end up having to go to Chicago to find a doc.
> 
> ...


You won't need to lie. You just need to find the right doctor. If this passes, you will find the right doctor....They will be advertising! I am happy for you, I wish they would do this down here. I hate having to worry about losing my home every time I do a grow.

MORNING Twisty!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the sound of Free better ,, Tires are not Biodegradable


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> you can get free mulch from most township buildings ,, at least here you can
> Bring a truck ,they fill it for free


its rotten, buggy mulch where i live....

morning all!

how is everyone...im getting better, looks like theres a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *FUCK... crashed twice... I wish this site was like the others where I get my typed text back, when I restore..but RIU working in favor to the user would be against the grain..
> 3 lowryders planted yesterday......
> the 3rd snowryder popped last night so I can plant them today..... and 1 LR1 has broken ground so I have baby to play with.............
> *


I just ordered Lowryder2 Fem. I can't wait for them to get here! I have never done snowryder, is it an autoflower too?



korvette1977 said:


> I like the sound of Free better ,, Tires are not Biodegradable


I like NOT having to replace my mulch for 10 to 15 yrs the best! I will pay the price for that!



SlikWiLL13 said:


> its rotten, buggy mulch where i live....
> 
> morning all!
> 
> how is everyone...im getting better, looks like theres a light at the end of this tunnel.


Morning Slik!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

Slik did you hear MMJ advanced past the house here in IL? It's farther than it's ever been !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

So Im considering Buying a bike .This one here 





















For $750.00 New pistons and rings ,Certifed Mech rebuilt


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

the f-ing pics won't show, I wanna see them too..........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

We sold our motorcycle after we moved here. Florida is so unsafe for motorcycles, it sucks. We have always owned one and that is what we did whenever we had time, I miss it terribly. As soon as the hubby is done doing what he needs to do we will get another. My favorite was the Victory Hammer, I could ride all day and my butt would never hurt. It helped that we had those gel seats for me, lol. I really miss it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yamaha 750.. 1978


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

Doesn't FL have some really unfair laws where bikes are concerned? I read I think it was last year they were trying to pass a law where if a motorcycle was exceeding the speed limit by more than 20 MPH or something, they wanted to confiscate the bike. 

Did that crap pass? I bet the dude that came up with that exceeds the speed limit in his car by more than 20 MPH on a daily basis......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Slik did you hear MMJ advanced past the house here in IL? It's farther than it's ever been !!!


 
yes i did, im honestly surprised i didnt read about it here before i read about it on MSN.

it will be super-strict when/if it goes the distance...but its a step.


im gonna start a community legal garden journal in a little bit...whos down?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 6, 2009)

20 over the speed limit is reckless driving...there should be reprecussions no matter what your piloting. confiscation might be severe, but punishment is in order IMO


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

I sent you an e mail miss ..a picture enclosed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to get an Aermacchi Sprint for my daughter. I think she's ready for a 350. They're hard to find though. We're selling her honda rebel, it's a POS and needs so much work. Think it might be leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Doesn't FL have some really unfair laws where bikes are concerned? I read I think it was last year they were trying to pass a law where if a motorcycle was exceeding the speed limit by more than 20 MPH or something, they wanted to confiscate the bike.
> 
> Did that crap pass? I bet the dude that came up with that exceeds the speed limit in his car by more than 20 MPH on a daily basis......


Yeah, it did pass. For whatever reason, motorcycles are frowned upon here...I swear when we would ride it was like people were trying to hit us, fucked up. I don't know why it is like that here, but, it is. We went from riding every weekend for 15 yrs to selling our bike...thats how bad it is down here with motorcycles. Here is our baby, I hope to replace her.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would change the handlebars and put highway bars on it also


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 6, 2009)

mmmmmm, i bet that crossfire is fun sunny. still got it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a good looking bike for that price Vette, have you taken a test drive yet. Oh yeah, snow, probably not. 

Looks like a cushy ride Sunny. 

I mostly have trouble with people pulling out in front of me and they're always on their fucking phone when they do it. Last year I dodged around a bitch and could have drug the toe of my boot right down the side of her car, I though about it too. I also considered a lugie on her windshield, but I think when I whipped around her so close she pissed herself.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I want to get an Aermacchi Sprint for my daughter. I think she's ready for a 350. They're hard to find though. We're selling her honda rebel, it's a POS and needs so much work. Think it might be leaving tomorrow.



China has a 2003 Honda Rebel 250 Its Pristine it only has 400 miles on it ,, I saw god on my Honda 919 so I sold it .. China has her MC license But very little ""Road Time"' so im buying a bike to cruise the backroads with her and get her used to riding ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just ordered Lowryder2 Fem. I can't wait for them to get here! I have never done snowryder, is it an autoflower too?


*Yeah its an auto too..I know nothing about autos...just that they work on their own flower cycle.. I like the idea of 9 weeks and a 15" plant....
I'll give it a try inside and hijack and probably trainwreck outside... I have to do some checking to see which are better outside.....


if anyone knows all advice accepted.
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> the f-ing pics won't show, I wanna see them too..........


*Whats happening..sometimes I don't see pics... is someone pulling them or they just aren't loading...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mmmmmm, i bet that crossfire is fun sunny. still got it?


lol, it is fun! Yes, I still have it...I don't think my boys will ever let me sell her! It is funny, when you hit 55mph the spoiler comes up. That car can handle curves at any speed...Downside to it is...NO ROOM. I got caught at the Walmart with a bunch of groceries and I couldn't fit them! That is when I went out and bought a second vehicle...But, she is a lot of fun!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah its an auto too..I know nothing about autos...just that they work on their own flower cycle.. I like the idea of 9 weeks and a 15" plant....
> I'll give it a try inside and hijack and probably trainwreck outside... I have to do some checking to see which are better outside.....
> 
> 
> ...



Trainwreck is a good indoor plant 

And Im sure you have seen what Fdd does with OUTDOOR Hijack 

It will grow big outside .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a good way for her to learn. I taught my daughter by taking her out in the country and she'd drive the bike and I'd sit on the passenger seat. She was 11 when we used to do that. Once she popped the clutch and sprang me right off the back !!! Good times. 





korvette1977 said:


> China has a 2003 Honda Rebel 250 Its Pristine it only has 400 miles on it ,, I saw god on my Honda 919 so I sold it .. China has her MC license But very little ""Road Time"' so im buying a bike to cruise the backroads with her and get her used to riding ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

They stopped making those crossfires only after 2 yrs right ? I bet getting parts would be tough 

Nice car though


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

Twisty I have done autos a couple of times....I like them. You can bank on them being done in 9 weeks, and the smoke on the lowryder is damn good. I usually yield an ounce to a ounce and a half off each plant, so the yield is lighter but it is FAST. As far as outdoors, well, I really don't know. Sorry....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Trainwreck is a good indoor plant
> 
> And Im sure you have seen what Fdd does with OUTDOOR Hijack
> 
> It will grow big outside .


*Hey man.....  
Oh be sure the HJ is my #1 grow choice.... 
between Squish, NY Skunk or Dutch treat, which do you think will be better outside..... I have the NL.. I know those grow well up here...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> They stopped making those crossfires only after 2 yrs right ? I bet getting parts would be tough
> 
> Nice car though


Vette to my knowledge they are still making them...dunno. Mine is still under warranty, so I don't worry about the repairs, yet! Hell, if what you say is true, I will sell her as soon as the warranty is up! I guess it will be time to get the Mercedes I want!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's a good way for her to learn. I taught my daughter by taking her out in the country and she'd drive the bike and I'd sit on the passenger seat. She was 11 when we used to do that. Once she popped the clutch and sprang me right off the back !!! Good times.


 Ive been riding since age 14-15 ..I used to drive recklessly . I had a few nice wipeouts .. Most I ever got was road rash and once I dropped the bike at a stop sign ( I forgot to put my feet down ,Drunk of course ) and lifted it back up by grabbing the exhuast pipe .. Nice burns .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette to my knowledge they are still making them...dunno. Mine is still under warranty, so I don't worry about the repairs, yet! Hell, if what you say is true, I will sell her as soon as the warranty is up! I guess it will be time to get the Mercedes I want!



I dont see them in the new car lineup .. nor last years


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

Daugher is way to paraniod to every do anything crazy. I don't think she's ever broke 40 MPH when riding. She would use her bike for around town transportation, I don't see her taking it on the highway, she doesn't even like the highway as a passenger. 

One of my girlfriends was staring at roofers one day and dropped her bike at a stop sign right in front of them. Embarrassing !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont see them in the new car lineup .. nor last years


I am happy to say this...You are wrong! Thank god!!! Here is the 09 version: (mine is 06)


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 6, 2009)

hmm that didnt work...it should be a pic of the worlds fastest electric motorcycle.....no gas tank, no exhaust...goes 150 mph for 150 miles with a 2 hour recharge..... 


out. :blsmoke;


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am happy to say this...You are wrong! Thank god!!! Here is the 09 version: (mine is 06)


 Im glad .. 

But any way Let me tell you a secret 


MOPAR AINT NO REAL CAR 


LOL JK


BUT YOU are wrong Look here 


The sales of the Crossfire have been slow, with an average 230 day supply of the vehicles as of November 2005. In December, the cars were listed on Overstock.com to clear out inventory. Very few Crossfires were imported to the United States and Mexico for 2006 (and almost all of these were roadsters). [6]
On November 1, 2007, Chrysler announced that, as part of its restructuring plans, the Chrysler Crossfire would be one of four models discontinued after the 2008 model year.[7]
The last Crossfire rolled off of the assembly line on December 17, 2007.




For full article click this 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Crossfire








LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

OH hell no you didn't just go there. 

Don't be slamming MOPAR performance (at least the MOPAR performace of yesteryear)

I love my MOPAR !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im glad ..
> 
> But any way Let me tell you a secret
> 
> ...


I will tell you this...That car has been wonderful. It handles like a champ, I used to own a BMW and I thought that car handled well....the crossfire makes my bmw look like a joke. And, it is affordable, and that I like best.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

It's such a cute little thing Sunny. 

I can see how the groceries didn't fit though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OH hell no you didn't just go there.
> 
> Don't be slamming MOPAR performance (at least the MOPAR performace of yesteryear)
> 
> I love my MOPAR !!!




No not the old muscle cars ,, The new shit ..


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

morning all


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I will tell you this...That car has been wonderful. It handles like a champ, I used to own a BMW and I thought that car handled well....the crossfire makes my bmw look like a joke. And, it is affordable, and that I like best.



It is a cool car .. Put it up on blocks cover it and forget about it for 25 years .. When you uncover it it will be worth 100k


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning Weedman


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's such a cute little thing Sunny.
> 
> I can see how the groceries didn't fit though.


Thanks Miss....I love cars, I just love them....I bought her for myself. I wanted a 2 seater so I would be done carting kids around, she was MY getaway. But, it doesn't work for everyday life, that is why I had to get another car. I still love my weekend cruises in her, I go for hours.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

I like my bike on the weekend. We like to ride different places and eat cheeseburgers. We're easily entertained.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I like my bike on the weekend. We like to ride different places and eat cheeseburgers. We're easily entertained.


That was us too. We would do day trips to different places and would always stop at the Harley store and get a tee shirt from the area we were in. I loved doing Gettysburg, as soon as we get back to Md. that will be one of the first things we do.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

I rather to ride my girl and have her ride me .. Than any bike out there 

Its best ride ever and NO HELMET needed .. 

Or Insurance , inspection, and bad weather , NO PROBLEM..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate helmets....I know, I know, they are safe, but I hate em...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont mind my helmet too much ..... its comfortable ,doesnt bother me..
the cheaper the helmet usually the less comfortable they are.... unless you just have a skull cap ... lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 6, 2009)

my wife loves the purple helmet on the end of my little warrior!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning all? its finally Friday!




i already need a beer


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

Last year we were trying to skirt around between 2 storms and we ended up literally on the road to nowhere. It's finally came to a town that I swear were all inbreeders  





korvette1977 said:


> I rather to ride my girl and have her ride me .. Than any bike out there
> 
> Its best ride ever and NO HELMET needed ..
> 
> Or Insurance , inspection, and bad weather , NO PROBLEM..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 6, 2009)

miss- i finally made a community veggie journal - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/169421-slik-friends-growin-some-veggies.html

lets see some sprouts!


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2009)

ahh nice friday morning time to hit my bubbler


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette to my knowledge they are still making them...dunno. Mine is still under warranty, so I don't worry about the repairs, yet! Hell, if what you say is true, I will sell her as soon as the warranty is up! I guess it will be time to get the Mercedes I want!


*sunny...you already have a mercedes...the crossfire is built in germany using the mercedes-benz R170 platform. it's a really nice little car and they do still make it...hang on to it, the value will only go up...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

I've already been there and left some pics. Thanks for starting it, I think it will be fun. 





SlikWiLL13 said:


> miss- i finally made a community veggie journal - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/169421-slik-friends-growin-some-veggies.html
> 
> lets see some sprouts!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sunny...you already have a mercedes...the crossfire is built in germany using the mercedes-benz R170 platform. it's a really nice little car and they do still make it...hang on to it, the value will only go up...*



They STOPPED making them But they are sweet and quick i bet too


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The sales of the Crossfire have been slow, with an average 230 day supply of the vehicles as of November 2005. In December, the cars were listed on Overstock.com to clear out inventory. Very few Crossfires were imported to the United States and Mexico for 2006 (and almost all of these were roadsters). [6]
On November 1, 2007, Chrysler announced that, as part of its restructuring plans, the Chrysler Crossfire would be one of four models discontinued after the 2008 model year.[7]
The last Crossfire rolled off of the assembly line on December 17, 2007.
------------------------------------------------------------------


They are prob outfitting leftovers with a few new goodies . Here is the full article 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Crossfire


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> They STOPPED making them But they are sweet and quick i bet too
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


*says wikipedia*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont mind my helmet too much ..... its comfortable ,doesnt bother me..
> the cheaper the helmet usually the less comfortable they are.... unless you just have a skull cap ... lol


*I agree weedman...I love my new shoei x-eleven eboz helmet...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is the deal....I called the dealership after I read all this...They told me that the Crossfire was discontinued in the US and Mexico, effective 2007. However, they are still being built in Europe and Canada. The 2008, 2009 and any future models are being re-introduced in the US even despite the sales.
So in a way Vette was right, but, he was also wrong too....Hope this clears it up.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sunny...you already have a mercedes...the crossfire is built in germany using the mercedes-benz R170 platform. it's a really nice little car and they do still make it...hang on to it, the value will only go up...*


That is what sold me on the car. I have always wanted a Mercedes and I figured this was one way to get one that I could afford. I don't drive it much at all and I plan on keeping it. It is a fun little car......I am a nut in it.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I agree weedman...I love my new shoei x-eleven eboz helmet...*


nice  i was thinkn about the x-11's .... but i ended up getn a nice RF-1000 and love it as well 
and dark smoke shade is a MUST


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is what sold me on the car. I have always wanted a Mercedes and I figured this was one way to get one that I could afford. I don't drive it much at all and I plan on keeping it. It is a fun little car......I am a nut in it.


*the srt6 version has 330 hp...I bet that would be fun.........chrysler builds some really cool new cars, charger, challenger. my daughter totaled her jeep grand cherokee srt8, it was badass.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the srt6 version has 330 hp...I bet that would be fun.........*


I have the srt6....It is very fast. It amazes me how well it handles, it hugs the road. I love taking turns in it, I love that car for racing. I used to race the hubby, he did win but he said I gave him a good run. The car is very fast. My speedometer goes to 130...I have had it at 115 on more than one occasion. I am not sorry I bought it, I bought it for fun and it does deliver.

I had a Cherokee! I loved that jeep. I now have a Wrangler 07...basic version, I believe 'X' It is fun Jeep, I love taking down the top and going in the sand dunes. I think it is wild the windshield folds down for 4 wheeling! I love that car too! I am a car nut.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nice  i was thinkn about the x-11's .... but i ended up getn a nice RF-1000 and love it as well
> and dark smoke shade is a MUST


*thats one of the reasons I like shoei is the ease of changing the face sheild. I carry my clear one in my tank bag in case it gets dark...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd love a new challenger, but damn the price tag on those things..........


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have the srt6....It is very fast. It amazes me how well it handles, it hugs the road. I love taking turns in it, I love that car for racing. I used to race the hubby, he did win but he said I gave him a good run. The car is very fast. My speedometer goes to 130...I have had it at 115 on more than one occasion. I am not sorry I bought it, I bought it for fun and it does deliver.


*it's basically a mercedes slk....*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats one of the reasons I like shoei is the ease of changing the face sheild. I carry my clear one in my tank bag in case it gets dark...*


i agree ... i bought a cheap helmet for my gf ... im tring to close her shield ... and im like wtf...... why doesnt it close with one finger ????


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'd love a new challenger, but damn the price tag on those things..........


*it is awesome...factory brembo brakes...amazing. they are selling here for $28,000.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 6, 2009)

$28K? Last year here they were $40 thousand. WTF?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

I love those chargers too. They are bad ass. I didn't know you could get them that cheap.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> $28K? Last year here they were $40 thousand. WTF?


*it's the economy...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 6, 2009)

I go and test ride cars on the weekends...knowing I am not going to get one. I am told this is crazy, I love it. A lot of the places will swap me for the weekend, I swapped out for a Mazda RX8, those 3 door cars with the rotary engine. After having it for 3 days I knew I would never buy one of those, no pick up at all, I felt like I had to stomp the gas pedal to go anywhere...I could test ride a car every weekend. I appreciate fine cars.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I go and test ride cars on the weekends...knowing I am not going to get one. I am told this is crazy, I love it. A lot of the places will swap me for the weekend, I swapped out for a Mazda RX8, those 3 door cars with the rotary engine. After having it for 3 days I knew I would never buy one of those, no pick up at all, I felt like I had to stomp the gas pedal to go anywhere...I could test ride a car every weekend. I appreciate fine cars.


*that's funny...I used to do that....*
*I deal in used cars, I buy cars/trucks at the manheim auction in nashville. this is the first time in years I don't have any cars to sell. people just aren't buying cars. *


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought a new one the other day! 0 % financing baby! plus mega incentives!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey everybody! Had business this morning and I waked and baked and it went smooth,....... I really find that if you are always baked no one can ever tell...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 6, 2009)

People tell me I have a "stoner" voice though, whatever that means...


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> People tell me I have a "stoner" voice though, whatever that means...


 
same here...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

im so high


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2190404]im so high [/QUOTE]
*Don't be shy... pass it here............................. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't be shy... pass it here............................. *


*you know how banks have those air tubes? that would be so much better than the internet. hey twisty...here's some weed...woooosh....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

its a party bowl


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sneaking a few rips in off of my steamroller ... Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know how banks have those air tubes? that would be so much better than the internet. hey twisty...here's some weed...woooosh....*


*Theres a store near me that still uses them tubes......*



korvette1977 said:


> Sneaking a few rips in off of my steamroller ... Cheers


*Thats right .... you have to be a good boy this weekend............ 

reasonably, anyway....... here..quick...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Im never good .. 

The good die young 
I wanna live forever


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im never good ..
> 
> The good die young
> I wanna live forever


*Not me...when I can't wipe... I want out........... none of that sitting in my own crap in depends stuff.... 
All I know is that from all the bung hole boinking thats going on the adult diaper industry is in for a landfall..... with my stomach if I was into THAT I'd leave a trail like a slug wherever I went, and god forbid I'd sneeze.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ,, Its 42 degree's here at 6:50 am 

I think it would be safe to say 

SPRING IS HERE........................ Or ALMOST ..



Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

Morning Vette, and all else who wake soon...... It's a shocking 56F here and the sun isn't even up yet.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 7, 2009)

Good morning all. It was very nice yesterday, we are calling for rain today but high temps again.

Time to fire this uP.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

I got my new bike battery yesterday  took my baby out and ripped it up. I missed having my ass in that seat over the winter. It was invigorating !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

We slept with a window open and NO HEAT on 

Thats great Miss I should have my bike in about two weeks


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all. It was very nice yesterday, we are calling for rain today but high temps again.
> 
> Time to fire this uP.



Hey Chiceh , Welcome to your thread .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

I think we're selling our daughters bike today, she's pissed to, but it's a real piece of shit and it needs a ton of work and we don't feel like it's safe for her to ride. I'm giving her the money from the sale so she can save up for a different one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think we're selling our daughters bike today, she's pissed to, but it's a real piece of shit and it needs a ton of work and we don't feel like it's safe for her to ride. I'm giving her the money from the sale so she can save up for a different one.



Why not take the loot right after and go put it down on a new or used bike from a dealer ? 

That way she can pay it off and Improve her credit score at the same time .. ..If she is refused the the loan . Co Sign for her


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ,, Its 42 degree's here at 6:50 am
> 
> I think it would be safe to say
> 
> ...





misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Vette, and all else who wake soon...... It's a shocking 56F here and the sun isn't even up yet.





Chiceh said:


> Good morning all. It was very nice yesterday, we are calling for rain today but high temps again.
> 
> Time to fire this uP.


*Aw this fucking site... sorry..but its the only place that if I crash while typing a shit load of stuff, when I hit restore all my typing is gone... at every other .. CC.. SS.. GP.. 420mag.. inter. Canna..PG..it all comes back...FUCK....!!!! 
sorry rant over...


2 snowryders and 3 LR1 are up.......... time to switch the lights back to T's and I'll wash the whole area then into the spa for the babies...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

We don't like to buy on credit, with weather affecting hubby's job so much, it's just not a smart thing to do and the school season is almost over so her job will be ending for now and if she can get unemployment, it's going to be a tiny amount. She's going to get a waitress job this summer to earn more money. 

I want her to have a goal to work towards, otherwise she'll just want to kick back on unemployment all summer. Wanting the bike is making her think about a summer job. 





korvette1977 said:


> Why not take the loot right after and go put it down on a new or used bike from a dealer ?
> 
> That way she can pay it off and Improve her credit score at the same time .. ..If she is refused the the loan . Co Sign for her


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats a good thing .. 

Working twards a goal teach's control


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

yes it does. Plus don't want to get into a situation where she can't make the payments and we get stuck with them. Better to save and buy outright. 

I swear kids get more expensive when they become adults.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats why you throw them out when they are 18 .. Happy Birthday ,,GET OUT


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

Morning everyone. Beautiful day here, good for all the yard work that needs to get done.

But, first......Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

Good morning Sunshine.......  


I raked a bunch yeterday and got a big blister


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

Miss, me too!!! I don't know why I didn't wear gloves. I will be wearing them today!! I hate throwing these bushes and trees out, so I have been planting them in the vacant lot next door, lol. Today I am hopefully going to finish and then lay my mulch...WooHooo!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

Got anything called a California Lilac (Ceanothus) ? It's not an actual lilac, but it looks similar only I don't think they get as large. 

I got the front of my house all raked up and the flower beds had a lot of green going on under there. I'd like to work on the back today, but it's supposed to be 70 and my bike is screaming from the garage, I can hear it now, (git yer motor runnin...)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Got anything called a California Lilac (Ceanothus) ? It's not an actual lilac, but it looks similar only I don't think they get as large.
> 
> I got the front of my house all raked up and the flower beds had a lot of green going on under there. I'd like to work on the back today, but it's supposed to be 70 and my bike is screaming from the garage, I can hear it now, (git yer motor runnin...)


I love them, they smell soooo good. Since I have cleaned out the beds I do want to put something in them that is more controllable. I swear on the one side of my house, it is boxed in and hidden...I am really thinking of doing another outdoor grow there....but then I will spend my summer paranoid watching all the choppers overhead....yikes.
If I don't do a grow on the one side I am going to do bulbs....I figure after they bloom I can just cut them back and be done. The things I have out there now are so invasive and they just went nuts! 
If my sweetie was here I would blow off the whole yard work deal and I would go riding too, nothing like the first ride of the year! You go girl!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

My neighbors are too close to even think about an outdoor grow. I'm staying in the closet with my grow for now. 

I wish I could do an outdoor though, just like 3 plants, maybe 4, that would keep me in weed for the whole year.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We don't like to buy on credit, with weather affecting hubby's job so much, it's just not a smart thing to do and the school season is almost over so her job will be ending for now and if she can get unemployment, it's going to be a tiny amount. She's going to get a waitress job this summer to earn more money.
> 
> I want her to have a goal to work towards, otherwise she'll just want to kick back on unemployment all summer. Wanting the bike is making her think about a summer job.





korvette1977 said:


> Thats a good thing ..
> 
> Working twards a goal teach's control


*Thats the problem with kids these days..they get it all handed to them.. my friends kid has PS1,2,3..XBOX 1, 360 and all nintendo..the fucking kid has two thumbs... why all those games... he asks and he gets... At 12 I'd beat the shit out of boxes pretending to play the drums..so my parents said get the money, and you can buy some drums...
I got a paper route and helped a dry cleaner delivery guy... in less than a year I got my 1st drum set..(much to the parents dismay).... bought my own 1st bike CL70 at 15.....
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. Beautiful day here, good for all the yard work that needs to get done.
> 
> But, first......Wake n Bake.


*Morning Sunny.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

Mornin Twisty!

I am one of those bad parents. I have a tendency to bribe my kids....finish college and you get a new car, get a job and you get a down payment on a house, I pay for it all....I just want them to have nothing to worry about, except school. My one son is graduating this spring and his world will change. He knows this, but, he doesn't believe it. I figure that I have done my job and now it is time for him to grow up a little and take some of the burden off of me, we will see. I don't think my way of raising kids was good....they are spoiled and demand the finest things in life.... If I could do it over I would not of bought them cars and rented them apartments...Would of, could of, should of.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

My kids are getting NOTHING .. If you want a hand ..Its at the end of your sleeve. 

You want a car ,Start saving ,
what you need rent money ..? Heres a tent find a nice place in the woods .

I'll give them everything as kids but as they grow up ,13 and on .. The game gets tougher You want it ,You work for it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't think any way of raising kids is perfect. There's drawbacks to pretty much everything.


I used to make them rake and do chores for getting poor grades, I'd tell them, If you can't work with your mind then you have to work with your hands so let's get those callouses started, toughen you up.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow Vette, I am shocked! I thought you were pretty much raised with a silver spoon....

I don't believe in 'hand outs' however, I believe in a 'hand up' I know I would not have all the things I have without the help of my parents....but, there is a time when you have to say enough is enough....I will always help my kids, always.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

If my son is too broke to afford lunch, he can come here and visit my kitchen, but I won't dole out cash for fast food. Last night he called me whining about being out of weed and not being able to get any until today and I told him no , "sorry but that will run me short, you need to learn to budget and plan ahead". He always says give me some now and when I get some I'll give it back, but it never seems to work that way, I give and then don't get.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If my son is too broke to afford lunch, he can come here and visit my kitchen, but I won't dole out cash for fast food. Last night he called me whining about being out of weed and not being able to get any until today and I told him no , "sorry but that will run me short, you need to learn to budget and plan ahead". He always says give me some now and when I get some I'll give it back, but it never seems to work that way, I give and then don't get.


That is pretty much how I deal with things around here too. Where I break is when they need things that are so unaffordable for a college student. Like cars, insurance, and rent. When college is over, I will be done with paying for that stuff. Now when they are ready to buy a home, I will be there with a down payment and anything else I can offer...In todays world it is so impossible for these young adults to get anywhere without a little help. If I have it, I give it....Now, my herb is a different story! My son that smokes knows the deal, don't touch mommas herb or you will lose a hand, lol!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin Twisty!
> 
> I am one of those bad parents. I have a tendency to bribe my kids....finish college and you get a new car, get a job and you get a down payment on a house, I pay for it all....I just want them to have nothing to worry about, except school. My one son is graduating this spring and his world will change. He knows this, but, he doesn't believe it. I figure that I have done my job and now it is time for him to grow up a little and take some of the burden off of me, we will see. I don't think my way of raising kids was good....they are spoiled and demand the finest things in life.... If I could do it over I would not of bought them cars and rented them apartments...Would of, could of, should of.....


*Using bribes to get them to finish school/accomplish something is one thing, but my friends kid is a lump..won't get off his ass to take a dump if he could get out of it.. one of those never do chores, go to store ..etc kids.. just Waa I want............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought my son a car, he had to have this certain car, I wanted to shop around but no he had to have that one. A month after he bought it there was trouble, he took it to the shop and they made it worse. Now he has a non running car and I get to hear about how I bought him a shitty car, there will be no more car buying.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wow Vette, I am shocked! I thought you were pretty much raised with a silver spoon....
> 
> I don't believe in 'hand outs' however, I believe in a 'hand up' I know I would not have all the things I have without the help of my parents....but, there is a time when you have to say enough is enough....I will always help my kids, always.



I was raised spoiled and as an only Child yea I got everything I wanted .. But that was wrong.. I know better now ..I'll make my kids earn whatever they get .. They will learn the lesson of VALUING What is theirs


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Using bribes to get them to finish school/accomplish something is one thing, but my friends kid is a lump..won't get off his ass to take a dump if he could get out of it.. one of those never do chores, go to store ..etc kids.. just Waa I want............*


True true! I do make my kids work and do chores....I always would tell them that need to be in the yard with me pulling their weight, they live here too. They are good boys, I really can't complain. I am aware I have cushioned their life, but, mine was too. I am hoping that they will be good husbands, fathers and providers one day and then they can do this with their own kids....it is like a cycle, it just keeps going round!



misshestermoffitt said:


> I bought my son a car, he had to have this certain car, I wanted to shop around but no he had to have that one. A month after he bought it there was trouble, he took it to the shop and they made it worse. Now he has a non running car and I get to hear about how I bought him a shitty car, there will be no more car buying.


I hear you, I got blamed for my youngest wrecking and totaling his Corolla...I have yet to figure out why I am to blame, but, I am!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was raised spoiled and as an only Child yea I got everything I wanted .. But that was wrong.. I know better now ..I'll make my kids earn whatever they get .. They will learn the lesson of VALUING What is theirs


...Says the 40 something retired man, lol..................j/k


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> ...Says the 40 something retired man, lol..................j/k



43 get it right ..... Not Middle aged yet.. still got 7 more years


I worked from the age of 14 till last year ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 43 get it right ..... Not Middle aged yet.. still got 7 more years


And how did you become retired at the age of 43??? Was it the help of your mom or did you do this all on your own???? If so, please share the secret and then I can pass it on to my boys and can keep my wallet in my purse where it belongs, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> And how did you become retired at the age of 43??? Was it the help of your mom or did you do this all on your own???? If so, please share the secret and then I can pass it on to my boys and can keep my wallet in my purse where it belongs, lol.



I worked hard my whole life ,, My Mom does not support me .. 

I just made the right choices . I got lucky .. 
I work Now , But now I work around the house .. For China and Myself and Our family's . I'll remodel still , but now I just pick and choose jobs . 


When your self employed you are able to do that .. with a 9-5 you'll never get anywhere .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I worked hard my whole life ,, My Mom does not support me ..
> 
> I just made the right choices . I got lucky ..
> I work Now , But now I work around the house .. For China and Myself and Our family's . I'll remodel still , but now I just pick and choose jobs .
> ...


Well good for you! Most people, self employed or not, have to work until their 65. Hell, my dad is 65 and self employed, and he will not retire until he is 70 or so.....You must of picked one hell of business to run! For now, I will continue to share the wealth I have with my kids....and hopefully one day they will be 43 and retired...doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well good for you! Most people, self employed or not, have to work until their 65. Hell, my dad is 65 and self employed, and he will not retire until he is 70 or so.....You must of picked one hell of business to run! For now, I will continue to share the wealth I have with my kids....and hopefully one day they will be 43 and retired...doubt it, but you never know.



Best advice I can give your son's is ..Go Find a woman Like China Cat ... 


Its the WOMAN WHO MAKES the Man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She Made me who I am Today .. Without her I'd prob be dead .I was on a path of destruction.. I had money to spend and I used to drink So Co and beers from 8am till 9pm Just about every day ..

And still work 7 days a week and run 2 business ,,Home Improvements and a Pizzeria..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was raised spoiled and as an only Child yea I got everything I wanted .. But that was wrong.. I know better now ..I'll make my kids earn whatever they get .. They will learn the lesson of VALUING What is theirs


*I was an only child too.... I made the mistake of asking for $$ when the old man asked me to paint the trim around the roof....
So about a month later at supper time I get this itemized bill for every meal/nights rent..etc... Sooooo guess who was painting the next day......
If I asked as a kid in a store for something mom would say no...."ONCE"..
If I made the mistake of asking a 2nd time I got a smack in the face right in the middle of the store...it was a common event back in the 50 &60's... kids didn't throw tantrums then, and if they did, it was their last if they knew what was good for them.......
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Best advice I can give your son's is ..Go Find a woman Like China Cat ...
> 
> 
> Its the WOMAN WHO MAKES the Man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


You know what? My brother said the exact same thing to me yesterday. He swears he would be a millionaire right now had he had the right wife, lol lol. I love his wife, she is a doll. There is something to that though, when you are paired up with your soulmate nothing but good can come of it, I am happy for you and China I love reading your posts back and forth to each other they are always so cute. I will pass this advice forward.



Twistyman said:


> *I was an only child too.... I made the mistake of asking for $$ when the old man asked me to paint the trim around the roof....
> So about a month later at supper time I get this itemized bill for every meal/nights rent..etc... Sooooo guess who was painting the next day......
> If I asked as a kid in a store for something mom would say no...."ONCE"..
> If I made the mistake of asking a 2nd time I got a smack in the face right in the middle of the store...it was a common event back in the 50 &60's... kids didn't throw tantrums then, and if they did, it was their last if they knew what was good for them.......
> *


Damn, I thought my mother was the only parent that would wale on me at the store, lol. I was hard headed, I would usually ask twice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

As a child My mom was too busy for me .. So Instead of love and affection , I got Money and gifts ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> As a child My mom was too busy for me .. So Instead of love and affection , I got Money and gifts ..


My Dad does/did the same. It was funny when he left, he didn't know how to hug me. His wife hugged me better than he did! Yet, I know he loves me.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> As a child My mom was too busy for me .. So Instead of love and affection , I got Money and gifts ..


*Sounds like my dads mom... she never let me as a child in her place..she hated kids and their grimy fingerprints.. she was of the Old English mindset that kids should be seen and not heard....... I never met her..only saw pictures....talk about a serious old bitch........*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> As a child My mom was too busy for me .. So Instead of love and affection , I got Money and gifts ..



That was my dad, best gifts ever though, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Dad died when I was 16 ,, At That time my mom was still in med school.. So I Became a wild child .. No supervision.. I used to leave notes on the table ,Thats how we comunicated


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> That was my dad, best gifts ever though, lol.





korvette1977 said:


> My Dad died when I was 16 ,, At That time my mom was still in med school.. So I Became a wild child .. No supervision.. I used to leave notes on the table ,Thats how we comunicated


*My old man was an odd duck... very quite sort.. never even threw a ball to me as a kid.. I never saw him at any games or school activities..... just no interaction.... 


Good grief.. I was a potted plant.... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Speaking of potting plants ,, Im going to germ a few beans tonight after the kids leave , Im going to get something vegging cause in 6 weeks I'll be flowering them .. Im trying to have a 2 month turnover every two months get a sack that'll last to the next .. All indoor , Outdoor ,, It''ll Be Hijack for sure ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

good morning all...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning all...



Whats up buddy ... 


Hows Life treating you .. ?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 7, 2009)

mornin...got to sleep in for once. very nice.

vette- im surprised your not joining in on our veggie journal. you do a veggie garden outside dont you?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats up buddy ...
> 
> 
> Hows Life treating you .. ?


life is awesome...been kinda sick tho, it hurts to smoke 

how've you been?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mornin...got to sleep in for once. very nice.
> 
> vette- im surprised your not joining in on our veggie journal. you do a veggie garden outside dont you?


When I start it i'll join .. 



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> life is awesome...been kinda sick tho, it hurts to smoke
> 
> how've you been?



getting happier by the day spring has sprung


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

nice...the weather is weird out here...one day its 80 and the next its 50...

I went hiking up at red rock yesterday...fucking beautiful up there.
gonna go check out some old gold mines on sunday..we have a metal detector. It should be fun


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 7, 2009)

sounds like fun....

was outside literally all day with the girl yesterday. 60 degrees and sunny all day. saw some old friends last night, got a great buzz on, AND made a good sum of money....occasionaly its alright to be me.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Speaking of potting plants ,, Im going to germ a few beans tonight after the kids leave , Im going to get something vegging cause in 6 weeks I'll be flowering them .. Im trying to have a 2 month turnover every two months get a sack that'll last to the next .. All indoor , Outdoor ,, It''ll Be Hijack for sure ..


*Thats what I'd like to get to.. not to have weed all the time as I just don't have the space but to get a bunch every couple of months.... Inside this summer will be almost impossible to do because of heat, thats if I want to use HPS... maybe I'll be able to get some mid summer weed by T5's..we'll see....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats what I'd like to get to.. not to have weed all the time as I just don't have the space but to get a bunch every couple of months.... Inside this summer will be almost impossible to do because of heat, thats if I want to use HPS... maybe I'll be able to get some mid summer weed by T5's..we'll see....*


ive seen some nice t5 grows


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ive seen some nice t5 grows


*I know... I was surprised.. the guy I got my snowryders from said that T5's were perfect for them.........

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin Twisty!
> 
> I am one of those bad parents. I have a tendency to bribe my kids....finish college and you get a new car, get a job and you get a down payment on a house, I pay for it all....I just want them to have nothing to worry about, except school. My one son is graduating this spring and his world will change. He knows this, but, he doesn't believe it. I figure that I have done my job and now it is time for him to grow up a little and take some of the burden off of me, we will see. I don't think my way of raising kids was good....they are spoiled and demand the finest things in life.... If I could do it over I would not of bought them cars and rented them apartments...Would of, could of, should of.....


 *my parents never bought me shit..so i decided I would buy my kids cars when they turned 16. my son is 21 and still in the same car, my daughter is 18 and she is on her third car...thank god for for geico...*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my parents never bought me shit..so i decided I would buy my kids cars when they turned 16. my son is 21 and still in the same car, my daughter is 18 and she is on her third car...thank god for for geico...*


my parents didnt buy me shit either..lol..I had to buy my first car..1970 Jeep Wagoneer..
Man i loved that hoopty..

I think kids appreciate shit more when they have to pay for it..I took great care of that jeep. All of my buddies that got shit from their parents just fucked it up


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> my parents didnt buy me shit either..lol..I had to buy my first car..1970 Jeep Wagoneer..
> Man i loved that hoopty..
> 
> I think kids appreciate shit more when they have to pay for it..I took great care of that jeep. All of my buddies that got shit from their parents just fucked it up


*my son wanted my 1970 corvette instead of a new car, so I made a deal with him that he had keep it clean etc. and he could never sell it or trade it in. he has taken really good care of it.*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

lucky!!! my dad promised me the old el camino...then it was stolen. so I had to buy all my shit...

I grew up around rich lil bastard so my views might be a lil biased...


----------



## poplars (Mar 7, 2009)

I just barely have enough money to get by. 

but I'd rather not think about that right now *toke toke*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just Got The 1st Package for Bonnaroo 2009 








Who wants a few ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just Got The 1st Package for Bonnaroo 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bonny crew still want me to go...but I think it's because I'm the one with RV.....
edit: and the weed.......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

damn bonnaroo is gonna be sick!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

wow..i might have to go...animal collective..the mars volta..govt mule...NIN..the list goes on!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 7, 2009)

id like to go....but i can only get someone to watch my kid for a weekend or two a summer, and i have two weekend events this summer i cant miss.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 7, 2009)

hung over at work yay!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> wow..i might have to go...animal collective..the mars volta..govt mule...NIN..the list goes on!


 I have a ticket for you if you want it


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a ticket for you if you want it


NO SHIT!!!!!!

june 11th right?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> NO SHIT!!!!!!
> 
> june 11th right?



Yes sir Indeed ..I can hook you up with a GA (general admission) ticket 

Its in Manchester Tennesee,


----------



## stonerman (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I really enjoy the wake and bake, I find it kick starts my morning, wakes me right up, have a dooobie and a timmys coffee in the truck driving to work in the morning, nothing beats it.


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

there are actually some decent bands on that list.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kant said:


> there are actually some decent bands on that list.



You should go You and Tips and smokey can hang together ,,We are opting not to go this year


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

as much as i want to see of montreal, the decemberists, mars volta and a couple other of the bands, tennessee is kinda far.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kant said:


> as much as i want to see of montreal, the decemberists, mars volta and a couple other of the bands, tennessee is kinda far.



Yea its an 16 hr trip for us ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea its an 16 hr trip for us ...


 map quest ,17 hrs at 1,079 mi i'm going to pass on this one,


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> map quest ,17 hrs at 1,079 mi i'm going to pass on this one,


*And its not so much the drive there... its driving home all fried from partying... 
When I went to Buffalo to see stones I thought I'd die on the way home.... that was grim shit........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And its not so much the drive there... its driving home all fried from partying... *
> *When I went to Buffalo to see stones I thought I'd die on the way home.... that was grim shit........*


*you may have....you could be dead right now....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you may have....you could be dead right now....*


does that mean twisty is a zombie?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet zombies are awesome.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2009)

thair coming to get you barbara


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

everyone better have this book memorized


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

i think i'm gonna hit the sack. night guys and gals.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ,,Turn your clocks ahead 1 hr and change your smoke alarm Batteries 

Then Fire up a Bowl.. 

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you may have....you could be dead right now....*


*Thats what that smell is......*



Kant said:


> does that mean twisty is a zombie?


*I walk like one some days......*



korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks ,,Turn your clocks ahead 1 hr and change your smoke alarm Batteries
> 
> Then Fire up a Bowl..
> 
> Cheers


*Morning man..... isn't is nice to wake up and not see frost on everything... Plus having a nice morning joint is helping..

*baby update... all 6 up and happy... 1 still refuses to take off its helmet......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

Im still groggy ,, NEVER smoke Cheese 1st thing ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

I sprang foward before bed last night....... time for wake and bake......

Good morning all..


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2009)

Good morning all. I miss that hour and I need it back, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

We had entertainment yesterday, the tenants of the rental house on the corner yesterday moved out during the morning, and new people moved in during the afternoon. No time for any pesky cleaning or anything.....  

They looked like a bunch of rednecks, fun, fun, fun...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I sprang foward before bed last night....... time for wake and bake......
> 
> Good morning all..





Chiceh said:


> Good morning all. I miss that hour and I need it back, lol.


*Morning ladies............ *



misshestermoffitt said:


> We had entertainment yesterday, the tenants of the rental house on the corner yesterday moved out during the morning, and new people moved in during the afternoon. No time for any pesky cleaning or anything.....
> 
> They looked like a bunch of rednecks, fun, fun, fun...


*Well looky here miss...just round up the young'uns and hide for a spell... it'll blow over after the 1st arrest......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh hell no, we're waiting for something that is Youtube worthy, just like the jackass down the street, bought a motorcycle but doesn't know how to ride it. I'm waiting for him to dump that thing..... film at 11 

Weather was nice yesterday, spent the day on and off having "redneck watch". There were like 10 of them over there, we were trying to figure out who was moving in and who was helping.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 8, 2009)

Mornin' all!

been awhile... i think...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey FDP, 

Spring is near, my Bleeding Hearts are coming up, got lots of greening up going on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

We have a lot of rain coming .. the river will be roaring tonight ,, I love hearing the river while laying in bed ,,The windows have been open upstairs for two days now 


WHooo Hoooooooooooo

Its Almost shorts weather


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 8, 2009)

ive got shorts weather 

my dog is pumped

he can play with the cows now 

keif hit to pull me out of a hangover


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

We took our dogs to the pond for a walk yesterday, first time this year, they were so happy. I hope it doesn't rain anymore today, maybe we can go again.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We took our dogs to the pond for a walk yesterday, first time this year, they were so happy. I hope it doesn't rain anymore today, maybe we can go again.



Im doing a spring cleaning sale ,, Im going out to the garage and sorting my toys ,, Im selling off two dirtbikes and a slew of extra parts ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We took our dogs to the pond for a walk yesterday, first time this year, they were so happy. I hope it doesn't rain anymore today, maybe we can go again.


*In case of flood....

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 8, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. Wake n Bake.


.................


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 8, 2009)

ooh boy im baked

just smoked a gar as fat as my thumb full of roaches


it burned forever, but i had to brush my teeth after

good-god 

MAH JUNGLLLLLLE LOVE


OOH-EE OOH-EE OH!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

I have windows open and a fresh breeze blowing through the house. This is nice. Time for a


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have windows open and a fresh breeze blowing through the house. This is nice. Time for a


*Isn't it great.... long overdue if you ask me....... good day for a putt...I wish I still did, I miss my bikes...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

streets are wet and the bikes got washed yesterday. Probably aren't going unless it dries up outside.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

it rained last night....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

*ahhhh...spring is near...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ahhhh...spring is near...
> *



*Its good for the soul a day like today...........
Just saw my 1st shitfly outside....  I hate those..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

*Where's Stoney...??
* post 9000
*


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

niiiiice.....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2009)

shes right here, with me


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

Tips has daffodils ready to bloom


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Here I am! Took a little time off so someone else could have the activity award, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Tips has daffodils ready to bloom


*I even rode my bike to cracker barrell for breakfast this morning......*


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here I am! Took a little time off so someone else could have the activity award, lol.


with kindness like that you'll steal someone else's award but then you'd lose it for taking it but then by losing it......oh god the paradox is going to bring about the end of the universe!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

LOl.It's just a little symbol that they put by your user name.Not a big deal.


Kant said:


> with kindness like that you'll steal someone else's award but then you'd lose it for taking it but then by losing it......oh god the paradox is going to bring about the end of the universe!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 8, 2009)

my latest harvest....

i love this strain..._brainwreck_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job.


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> my latest harvest....
> 
> i love this strain..._brainwreck_


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> my latest harvest....
> 
> i love this strain..._brainwreck_


wow. that's some really interesting coloring.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nice job.


gracias!



Kant said:


> wow. that's some really interesting coloring.


yeah its gnarly the calyxes are fuscia, or whatever the hell that color is...i love it! its a trainwreck/blue dragon cross..

it smells like orange icecream when its cured


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

damn i wish i had some of that.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 8, 2009)

come to vegas


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> my latest harvest....
> 
> i love this strain..._brainwreck_



Sweet looking buds. What's the buzz like?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

I took a few hour nap.. It felt good ,, But now I'll Prob be up all night .. Cheers Burning a bowl Of sour Diesel Then Im making China and I a Pizza Pie


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I took a few hour nap.. It felt good ,, But now I'll Prob be up all night .. Cheers Burning a bowl Of sour Diesel Then Im making China and I a Pizza Pie


same here, im just waiting til Misus Dude gets back from work for the pizza 

and im just shy of out in the way of ganja...but i did pick up my sleeping medication


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

I took a nap and my hubby woke me up because he had made cheeseburgers and fries. It's nice to wake up to dinner being done.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2009)

having some Tri Tip tonight mmmm

but for now, im snacking on this bowl


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey strangers...

How's everyone going this fine morning?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG Pho3nix,  how are you and Gryphonn? We've all been wondering about you guys.  I'm so glad I"m on here tonight.


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey hester. We're both good. Unfortunately though, I won't be able to stay on for long. We're in town at the moment so I thought I'd just pop in and say hi. I don't like to visit riu on the computer where we're staying. If you'd like to see what we've been up to, drop me a personal message and I'll give you a link to follow.... friends only.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Hey strangers...
> 
> How's everyone going this fine morning?





misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG Pho3nix,  how are you and Gryphonn? We've all been wondering about you guys.  I'm so glad I"m on here tonight.


*Great stuff... how's shit pho3nix, how's gryphonn...??? Morning.... ?? Damn Aussies....
So whats new... talk..



*


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Twisty. Good to see you still around the traps.

What's new?? Hmmm. Well, we haven't had a smoke for about a month now... not good! 

Apart from that? Not a lot.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Great stuff... how's shit pho3nix, how's gryphonn...??? Morning.... ?? Damn Aussies....
> So whats new... talk..
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Twisty!!!



ph03nix said:


> Hey hester. We're both good. Unfortunately though, I won't be able to stay on for long. We're in town at the moment so I thought I'd just pop in and say hi. I don't like to visit riu on the computer where we're staying. If you'd like to see what we've been up to, drop me a personal message and I'll give you a link to follow.... friends only.


Great to see you!!! Hope things are well with you and the other half! 



misshestermoffitt said:


> OMG Pho3nix,  how are you and Gryphonn? We've all been wondering about you guys.  I'm so glad I"m on here tonight.


Hey Miss!!!


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey China... how are you and Vette going?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

Twisty.....







China....


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Hey China... how are you and Vette going?


Things are good... thank you for asking!


misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Right back at ya!!!!

Gotta run..... need to take care of business....Hugs all around!!!


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Things are good... thank you for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


china came out of her hole! and i missed it...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

She's speedy, you gotta be fast to catch up with her. 

This make you feel better Kant?


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

it does....


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 8, 2009)

Well guys. I'm going to head off now. Sorry to all that I missed. Gryph sends his love too. Be good all.


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, and thanks to the sneak repper... although I suck at guessing. I'll just think of you as my secret admirer, shall I?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> china came out of her hole! and i missed it...



Its a good thing Cause I just filled it .....




Its Like Campbells Soup.. Its MMMMMMMmmmm , MMMMMmmmm, Good


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

Vette, TMI.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette, TMI.....



Well I did not go into detail... 


How you doing ?


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its a good thing Cause I just filled it .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you filled her hole with soup? well that can't be very comfortable...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> you filled her hole with soup? well that can't be very comfortable...



Sausage Gumbo...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

...  ... 




Kant said:


> you filled her hole with soup? well that can't be very comfortable...


 
I'm doing good Vette, how about you? Get any good weather today?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> ...  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The weather here is just like China ,,,WET 


Ha Ha ha ,,I kill myself ,,

Im here all week folks 



Its pouring here now ..the rain pounding on the roof made a great back round noise for ,,,,well you know what


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Kant..... ignore the coyote..... he likes to feel cool. 

How are you sweetie? Hope all is well. 

Hey Vette... sweetie..... BEHAVE!!! Love you


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

chinacat said:


> hey kant..... Ignore the coyote..... He likes to feel cool.
> 
> How are you sweetie? Hope all is well.
> 
> Hey vette... Sweetie..... Behave!!! love you






yes dear ,


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The weather here is just like China ,,,WET
> 
> 
> Ha Ha ha ,,I kill myself ,,
> ...


Anyone have any duct tape for the coyote? For over his mouth.... and his fingers!


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> ...  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss... the rain on the roof is a nice sound. You can hear the river out the window and the pitter patter of the drops on the roof. Very peaceful.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Anyone have any duct tape for the coyote? For over his mouth.... and his fingers!



I'll behave ,, I'll pack a bowl and surf e bay .. 


Love you Honey ,, You are the greatest ..


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

here china, you can use this


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

oh btw guys hsm is back and the young'un has been born.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/170275-gave-birth-my-little-one.html


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> here china, you can use this


Nah.... he may like that?!??!?! Duct tape will keep him quiet. 

How are things with you? Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Nah.... he may like that?!??!?! Duct tape will keep him quiet.
> 
> How are things with you? Hopefully all is well.


things here are boring. work, eat sleep, repeat.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> things here are boring. work, eat sleep, repeat.


That sounds like my life.... M-F. It's a grind but I am grateful to have a good job, especially with the state of the USA. Scary times. 

I am trying to focus on things I am grateful for instead of complaining about things I have no control over. It is difficult.... some days you just feel like letting loose and screaming. 

It is great the HSM is well.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> That sounds like my life.... M-F. It's a grind but I am grateful to have a good job, especially with the state of the USA. Scary times.
> 
> I am trying to focus on things I am grateful for instead of complaining about things I have no control over. It is difficult.... some days you just feel like letting loose and screaming.
> 
> It is great the HSM is well.


well i assume i only have a job because the people i work with are incompetent as all hell, so i'm there by default. It's mind numbing work but it's helping pay for school.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i assume i only have a job because the people i work with are incompetent as all hell, so i'm there by default. It's mind numbing work but it's helping pay for school.


I teach middle school..... so every day is an adventure. 

Stick with school... good stuff. I was offered to teach a few courses through a local university. I may do something with that this summer. After retirement... I would love to teach at the university level, I am one of those freaks who loves to learn as much as I can. I am planning on getting my PhD.... maybe starting next fall. (if all goes well.)

Paying for school really stinks.... I had a student loan for 12 years after I graduated.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cha Ching ........................................


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I teach middle school..... so every day is an adventure.
> 
> Stick with school... good stuff. I was offered to teach a few courses through a local university. I may do something with that this summer. After retirement... I would love to teach at the university level, I am one of those freaks who loves to learn as much as I can. I am planning on getting my PhD.... maybe starting next fall. (if all goes well.)
> 
> Paying for school really stinks.... I had a student loan for 12 years after I graduated.


wow. I have great respect for people who have a chance at getting a phd. My major gets pretty small once you get closer to graduation so i know quite a few of the grad students and the phd potentials. They all make me look like an idiot.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> wow. I have great respect for people who have a chance at getting a phd. My major gets pretty small once you get closer to graduation so i know quite a few of the grad students and the phd potentials. They all make me look like an idiot.


Don't be too impressed.... they are just like us.... and you are not an idiot. 

Remember:

BS degree - Bull Shit
MS degree - More shit
PhD degree - Piled higher and deeper

I have many degrees under my belt..... just never made the jump to PhD. I have 4 master's degrees..... I think it is time to make the jump.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Don't be too impressed.... they are just like us.... and you are not an idiot.
> 
> Remember:
> 
> ...


one of my professors had the greatest saying about my major. "of students in this major less then a 1/4 will graduate, maybe a 1/3 will drop out completely and the rest will graduate to unemployment."

if grad school is anything like this, then i don't stand a chance.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> one of my professors had the greatest saying about my major. "of students in this major less then a 1/4 will graduate, maybe a 1/3 will drop out completely and the rest will graduate to unemployment."
> 
> if grad school is anything like this, then i don't stand a chance.


What major, if I may ask?


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

computer science. competing against uber nerds is not easy.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> computer science. competing against uber nerds is not easy.


First of all.... you can do anything you put your mind to.

Yes, competing against people like that is difficult.... but you can learn from them and then you have the upper hand... you have personally and intelligence.

One of my Master's is in IT.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

The other problem is that my school likes to have it's beautiful bell curve so, it's not just a matter of trying to get all the work done. it's a matter of getting the work done and doing better then at least half the class. They have pretty strict graduation requirements......so if i do graduate i'll be happy.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> The other problem is that my school likes to have it's beautiful bell curve so, it's not just a matter of trying to get all the work done. it's a matter of getting the work done and doing better then at least half the class. They have pretty strict graduation requirements......so if i do graduate i'll be happy.


Keep the faith and keep focused. Be on the right side of that bell.... you can do it..... hard work and time/energy. You will be great. Please just do not give up.

I have to get some . The morning comes early. 

Chat again soon!

Hugs and lots of luck!


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

night china. don't let vette keep you up all night.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> night china. don't let vette keep you up all night.


No worries..... he is playing spades online. We had a "date" earlier so I can go to sleep happy. 

If you ever feel down or depressed and you need a pep talk.... drop me a PM. I lurk a lot.... just usually too tired after work to contribute a lot to the posts I read. I do make a great "mentor" and will help out anytime you feel frustrated. Plus.... my undergrad is in Library Science/Elementary education. Everyone who is in school needs a librarian friend to help them with research! 

Sweet dreams sweetie!

*****Ughhhh! I can't rep you back yet.... I have to spread the love! Coming at you.... first chance I get!


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> No worries..... he is playing spades online. We had a "date" earlier so I can go to sleep happy.
> 
> If you ever feel down or depressed and you need a pep talk.... drop me a PM. I lurk a lot.... just usually too tired after work to contribute a lot to the posts I read. I do make a great "mentor" and will help out anytime you feel frustrated. Plus.... my undergrad is in Library Science/Elementary education. Everyone who is in school needs a librarian friend to help them with research!
> 
> ...


muwahahahaha 


anyway it's time to get some shut eye. next week is going to suck.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good Morning folks .

That damn medal is Back again.. WTF I post less and less and I still get it ?


Time to fire up a bowl .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> muwahahahaha
> 
> 
> anyway it's time to get some shut eye. next week is going to suck.






Im HOT FOR TEACHER....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks .
> 
> That damn medal is Back again.. WTF I post less and less and I still get it ?
> 
> ...


*Hi vette..... 
So after the taste of spring yesterday its supposed to snow today....... just a dusting though..... 

My last bean took of its helmet all 6 are proudly standing straight up [YYYYYY]apping at the lights.....

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Welll Thats GOOD thing Twisty ,, Bummer about the snow ,, Im sure we will get another pounding of snow before spring really sets in .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

good morning wake and bakers.  

How are you all?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> good morning wake and bakers.
> 
> How are you all?




Im being dragged down by this medal


Take it please .. Miss 

Why you late again,, Sheesh..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*Here you're not safe till mid June........
So whats up for today with you.......... Have you done all the planning for location..etc for the greenhouse..?? 
I need to start washing all my outside pots and stuff....... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> good morning wake and bakers.
> 
> How are you all?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

I was feeding the critters and reading the local and world news. Why am I making excuses anyway? We're all stoners here.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 9, 2009)

morning all ! ... waiting for a break in the rain so i can go toke outside


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Here you're not safe till mid June........
> So whats up for today with you.......... Have you done all the planning for location..etc for the greenhouse..??
> I need to start washing all my outside pots and stuff.......
> *



All the planning is done .. Gotta get the actual work Done .. The garden is 1st Then the greenhouse .. I have to go to the PO today I sold some aerogarden hoods on e bay .. They went quick


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning all. Wake n Bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Damn I get lost on these damn cruise forums .. 

Im burning a bowl Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well Its confirmed , I just got a call and my buddy said that all 4 plants in the AEROGARDEN That we got from Sensi Seeds Are all GIRLS .. They were femmed seeds but I was doubtful (thought it was a sales pitch) so all girls , I'll head over there later and snap some pictures


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 9, 2009)

I am ordering fem seeds for my next grow. I waited too long, (I was quitting, lol) So no I am pressed for time. I am going with the Lowryder 2....I am ordering today, it should of been done last week. It will be nice not having to play, which are females and which are not. I have never done fem seeds, I think it will be good.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 9, 2009)

speaking of pics ... 2 more weeks !


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Its confirmed , I just got a call and my buddy said that all 4 plants in the AEROGARDEN That we got from Sensi Seeds Are all GIRLS .. They were femmed seeds but I was doubtful (thought it was a sales pitch) so all girls , I'll head over there later and snap some pictures


*w00t..... what strain again.... I forgot....


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *w00t..... what strain again.... I forgot....
> 
> 
> *



Purple Haze Got em Here ...




FLOWERING: 50 - 65 DAYS 
HEIGHT: 110-150cm 
YIELD: up to 150g 
Growing indoor strains outside ... more >>

This vigorous cannabis hybrid expresses the best features of its parent strains  a soaring Haze high combined with the thick resin production of the best Indicas. While not tall enough to kiss the sky, plants are statuesque and beautiful, with long, running buds that possess pleasing density and a sticky coating of trichomes.

Purple Haze is darker than most Sativas  closer to the deep green of Afghanis than the lime green of equatorial strains. When exposed to low temperatures near the end of flowering, leaves and calyxes can rapidly change colour from dark green to lavender or violet.

The Haze smell is subtle when plants are growing, becoming much richer and sharper when buds are harvested and dried.

*Feminised Sativa/Indica

http://www.sensiseeds.com/purplehazefeminised/1p1520011.html
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*They sound good... Most people are happy with Sensiseed.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They sound good... Most people are happy with Sensiseed.... *



Well I had a friend who ordered and split the bounty , well almost I got 4 he got 6 ,He is doing his outside this summer ,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

I chopped Sun down the other night. She had 90% red hairs and I needed the space. Her main cola weighed 1 1/2 OZ after being trimmed and drying for 24 hours.  Second cola weighed 1/2 I didn't weigh the misc. popcorn buds yet.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I had a friend who ordered and split the bounty , well almost I got 4 he got 6 ,He is doing his outside this summer ,


*I've made up my mind for my outside..... hijack, trainwreck & dutch treat........... I'll try to get an inside with just T's.. HPS will be impossible in my place in summer..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool.. beans miss,


You chopped the sun ,Is that why its cloudy and shitty here today ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've made up my mind for my outside..... hijack, trainwreck & dutch treat........... I'll try to get an inside with just T's.. HPS will be impossible in my place in summer..*




Get a fan or two .. It'll be fine ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

It's cloudy and shitty here today too and in the 30's . After those 3 warm days in a row, I got somewhat spoiled.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*We have a mini blizzard here now....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Its Raining here 2 days now off and on,, at times it pours ,, The river is swollen I hear it roaring away .


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

it got cold here too......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its Raining here 2 days now off and on,, at times it pours ,, The river is swollen I hear it roaring away .


*Its cool to have "safe" water on or near your place.. the sound of water at night is hypnotic......  
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 9, 2009)

still got good temps - just raining on and off the past 2 days as vette suggested


im trying to cyphon the cover on my pool but that bitch just keeps refilling


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

so it's just below freezing here now.....which means all that rain we got will probably freeze over, blanketing everything in a coat of ice......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

yay courts done!

good morning all..time to toke


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

morning smokey


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2009)

Good Morning


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> All the planning is done .. Gotta get the actual work Done .. The garden is 1st Then the greenhouse .. I have to go to the PO today I sold some aerogarden hoods on e bay .. They went quick


*just the hoods? would I be too noisy to axe how much you got?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

*78 degrees here today and tomorrow, but by the end of the week it's getting cold again....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *just the hoods? would I be too noisy to axe how much you got?*




I got $40 for a hood and $15 for the 2' arm.. I have 2 brand new left .. You need one for clones?
,,They Work great for clones


I have 100% feedback on e bay ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning smokey


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got $40 for a hood and $15 for the 2' arm.. I have 2 brand new left .. You need one for clones?
> ,,They Work great for clones
> 
> 
> I have 100% feedback on e bay ..


*I like the hoods, or should I say, my vegging plants love the hood. but, my brother gave me his and I really don't need it. I would like to sell the bottom part and keep the hoods.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like the hoods, or should I say, my vegging plants love the hood. but, my brother gave me his and I really don't need it. I would like to sell the bottom part and keep the hoods.*



What model.. I have an extra Pro 100 hood (2 lights ) 


and I have a pro 200 Hood also 

I have a 4' arm 

I'll prob never use it for buds again,, China wants me to plant Flowers in it now and Keep it in the kitchen ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

marijuana flowers?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> What model.. I have an extra Pro 100 hood (2 lights )
> 
> 
> and I have a pro 200 Hood also
> ...


*Watch out.. you're heading towards a herb garden........ 
actually those are good...*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Watch out.. you're heading towards a herb garden........
> actually those are good...*


yeah they are. although my garden is less of a herb garden and more of a pepper garden..but still delicious.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an herb garden outside. I like the way they smell. They make the yard smell like food.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> yeah they are. although my garden is less of a herb garden and more of a pepper garden..but still delicious.


*Mine too... I'm out of my pepper relish..I run out around jan so I'm eager to get them started.. and they are slow growing..*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

i can only have an indoor garden...wish i could have an outside one.


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i can only have an indoor garden...wish i could have an outside one.


well there's this place near where i live that rents out small plots of land for gardening each summer and that's what i use. they're only like 10ft x 20ft sections but that's enough.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

*check this out....*
*Basil Bush Handheld Vaporizer*




*




*
*£12.99*
*In Stock*
*Quantity 123456789101112131415 *


*The Basil Bush Handheld Vaporizer with extendable mouthpiece.*
*The Basil Bush Handheld Vaporizer is designed to extract the vapour of your herb, giving you less of the poisonous toxins associated with smoking. The effect is different from that of smoking herbal cigarettes - instead of the heavy sluggishness you may feel from smoking, what you get is a very clean, clear experience.*
*Place a small amount of mixture into the large glass bowl. Screw on the stem/ mouthpiece and light a flame under the bowl to gently heat it while rotating. Once the bowl fills up with vapour - inhale!*

www.shivaheadshop.co.uk/shop/vaporizers/produ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

That's what I need, a porta-vape !!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> well there's this place near where i live that rents out small plots of land for gardening each summer and that's what i use. they're only like 10ft x 20ft sections but that's enough.


thats pretty cool..i doubt there is anything like that here...I'll just have to take over my pops backyard..manifest destiny!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

I would be so sad if I didn't have anywhere to grow things. 




SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thats pretty cool..i doubt there is anything like that here...I'll just have to take over my pops backyard..manifest destiny!!


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thats pretty cool..i doubt there is anything like that here...I'll just have to take over my pops backyard..manifest destiny!!


hahaha. that's the spirit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

*hello...hello...anyone out there?????*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

What's up Tips?  ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hello...hello...anyone out there?????*


*Stupid game............. !!!!!!! 

How's tips...?? 


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

*how many times did you play the game?*


*HEY MISS!!!!!!!!! how are you today?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Stupid game............. !!!!!!!
> 
> How's tips...??
> 
> ...


*My times wrong and something didn't load....

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm good, getting ready to run off and make some dinner. How are you today? 

Hey Twisty


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Finally back eh .................


Yay


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My times wrong and something didn't load....*


*my time is exactally 2 hours slow...it's 5:30 and it shows 3:30...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how many times did you play the game?*
> 
> 
> *HEY MISS!!!!!!!!! how are you today?*


*I don't play those games much.. I move in slow motion with my comp......

I can't load my smileys..... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good, getting ready to run off and make some dinner. How are you today?
> 
> Hey Twisty


*I'm gettin ready to make dinner...too. *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my time is exactally 2 hours slow...it's 5:30 and it shows 3:30...*


*yours says 5:31 to me and its 6:33 here..
*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

so i take it that it was riu that was down and not my computer rebelling?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*Someone try to upload something in the post... I can't....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

like a picture?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*Miss ...hug...hug..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

I took some pictures of the river at the end of our land , The river is filling fast , Most times you can see some big boulders that are in the middle ,, But today they are GONE ,, Covered with water 
































and the water is just 2 1/2 feet from the bottom of the bridge


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> like a picture?


*Yeah....................*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah....................*



*So...that obviously works......... lets see.....

*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

satisfied?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So...that obviously works......... lets see.....*


*I knew you could do it..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> satisfied?


*pardon me? nevermind*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*vette, that water really is up from the last pics..... *


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *vette, that water really is up from the last pics..... *



Yes it is and we are getting MORE rain tomorrow ,, It'll have to rain for 40 days and nights before it reaches our house ,We are up on a hill


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

After dinner bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> After dinner bake



We had Pork chops , Green Beans , and Zatarans red beans and rice


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

We're about to get shit on by mother nature, get a load of the national radar map.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you know that you can buy MOST fox farm Nutes in qt sizes on Amazon for under $15.00


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

really? That is good to know, I'm checking it out right now......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> really? That is good to know, I'm checking it out right now......



Some are $11


Im going to order some this week


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

customers who bought this




also bought this








LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to get some Fox Farm soil but the shipping on it is 38 bucks...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Some good deals there .. ,,,
Im glad I checked it I almost bought on E bay for $20 a qt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I have Crohn's disease.I have nearly all the symptoms.But I have no desire to have a tube in my ass to find out for sure.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think I have Crohn's disease.I have nearly all the symptoms.But I have no desire to have a tube in my ass to find out for sure.


Hi Stoney! 

Sorry to hear about things that are going on. 

Do you still have your Gall Bladder?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, I do.


ChinaCat said:


> Hi Stoney!
> 
> Sorry to hear about things that are going on.
> 
> Do you still have your Gall Bladder?


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, I do.


I had a similar concern but mine was because of losing the gall bladder. (extra bile salts etc) I hope you find your answer. I know those tests are humiliating.... but worth it to know what the problem is. 

Please don't wait..... as you probably know.... if it is Crohn's, things that will happen in time are not great.... can lead to surgeries, etc. A high school friend's mother had a terrible case.... had to have intestines rebuilt/reinforced. Many other things also. They can control things with meds and diet. Plus.... they tell you to control your stress.

I'm so sorry you have that discomfort/pain....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats that smell? 


It smells Like ASS .........................................


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats that smell?
> 
> 
> It smells Like ASS .........................................


It is coming from the East Wing......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> It is coming from the East Wing......



Nope the smell in The East wing is CHEESE ,,,,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Can't afford the tests.I'll just hope for the best.I refuse to go to the doc when I don't have insurance.I only go to re up my meds.That costs me about 300 bucks.


ChinaCat said:


> I had a similar concern but mine was because of losing the gall bladder. (extra bile salts etc) I hope you find your answer. I know those tests are humiliating.... but worth it to know what the problem is.
> 
> Please don't wait..... as you probably know.... if it is Crohn's, things that will happen in time are not great.... can lead to surgeries, etc. A high school friend's mother had a terrible case.... had to have intestines rebuilt/reinforced. Many other things also. They can control things with meds and diet. Plus.... they tell you to control your stress.
> 
> I'm so sorry you have that discomfort/pain....


Close your legs!!!


korvette1977 said:


> Whats that smell?
> 
> 
> It smells Like ASS .........................................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope the smell in The East wing is CHEESE ,,,,


 i love cheese...im gonna smoke some now.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 9, 2009)

does bake and sleep count ? if not you guys suck!! lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats that smell?
> 
> 
> It smells Like ASS .........................................


*it's your upper lip....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Arrrggg...!! I can't sleep....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

Twisty up late . . .Vette are you eating shit again?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww...you need some nice relaxing oral sex.Newgrowth, proceed.


Twistyman said:


> *Arrrggg...!! I can't sleep....*


It's chocolate!


NewGrowth said:


> Twisty up late . . .Vette are you eating shit again?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

im so high, this Hindu is kicing my ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*come on everybody lets give twisty a blow job....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

your on your own on that one


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *come on everybody lets give twisty a blow job....*


*You need a shave tips.... and I need a joint........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Fight back.Smoke some more.


SICC";2204833]im so high said:


> *come on everybody lets give twisty a blow job....*


Where's your sense of adventure?


SICC";2204839]your on your own on that one :spew:[/quote]
Guess that's a no.Well said:


> *You need a shave tips.... and I need a joint........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*sorry twisty I tried...........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

I know a place with asian girls . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Asian girls....my brother says it's true what they say about them...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Asian girls....my brother says it's true what they say about them...


*what?? I wanna know*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Tighter.Says they're a little more shallow, that the "curve" begins sooner.


tipsgnob said:


> *what?? I wanna know*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tighter.Says they're a little more shallow, that the "curve" begins sooner.


*thats the way vietnamese girls were...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Asian girls....my brother says it's true what they say about them...


*My friends wife is Asian... she's gorgeous..*


----------



## Kp4sandunga (Mar 10, 2009)

I got have my joint with my coffee every morning before work make my day go quick.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

Its That Time again


Morning folks 

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its That Time again
> 
> 
> Morning folks
> ...


*Morning vette........

Just gave the babies a good drowning............ They be happy.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette........
> 
> Just gave the babies a good drowning............ They be happy.....
> *


*I see my activity bar is going backwards again..... vette.. you've been on less this week than before and you're at 100.... ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I see my activity bar is going backwards again..... vette.. you've been on less this week than before and you're at 100.... ??*


 Yea I know and yesterday i had the medal.. I have no clue why its still at 100%


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I know and yesterday i had the medal.. I have no clue why its still at 100%


*Yeah that was a fast medal... I don't think I had mine 24 hours before it disappeared........... I guess wikid still has her community award....for not showing up.........

*twisty calls out Wikid....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning wake and bakers, 

What's the word?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning wake and bakers,
> 
> What's the word?


*Morning miss... no baking yet.. got to scare some up.. chronic ran out..... 
How's things at your end..... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

No bakin here either, have to go to the doc here shortly..... blah...... so I'm waiting until I'm done. I hate "med checks".


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

morning everyone, bowls packed almost time to bake !


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

It is time indeed .... 



Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

Fighting off the urge, luckily I made my appointment for early. 15 minutes and I'm there, hopefully they aren't behind already and I can get in and out. 

I hate doctors offices, they're always full of old people who each wear a bottle of cologne and by the time I get out of there I'm usually sick from the stench. That's great, feel fine, go to the doc, come home with chest pains and a swollen throat, yay.......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Fighting off the urge, luckily I made my appointment for early. 15 minutes and I'm there, hopefully they aren't behind already and I can get in and out.
> 
> I hate doctors offices, they're always full of old people who each wear a bottle of cologne and by the time I get out of there I'm usually sick from the stench. That's great, feel fine, go to the doc, come home with chest pains and a swollen throat, yay.......


*I always make my appointments for 1st thing in the morning... 1st in... 1st out....*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

ahhhhh thats more like it


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ahhhhh thats more like it


*Bah...... humbug...!!*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bah...... humbug...!!*


if it makes you feel any better ... i can only toke this early when my boss is out of town ... he comes back in a couple days


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

What a waste of time, I sat there for an hour coughing and choking on peoples stink and didn't even see a doctor, after an hour, I thought I was on the verge of death, so I just left and called them and told them not to bother to bill me, I didn't see a doctor anyway and now I'll be sick for 3 fucking days over this shit...

RANT......RANT......RANT.....RANT......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What a waste of time, I sat there for an hour coughing and choking on peoples stink and didn't even see a doctor, after an hour, I thought I was on the verge of death, so I just left and called them and told them not to bother to bill me, I didn't see a doctor anyway and now I'll be sick for 3 fucking days over this shit...
> 
> RANT......RANT......RANT.....RANT......



LOL I wonder how they talked about you after you left .. Thats what i LOVE about living in the sticks ,,There is NEVER a wait ..Most times within 3-5 min your in the office


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

It's a violation of the medical privacy act to talk about me. I wish those bitches would talk about me, see them in court !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ouch Miss You cranky today ? 


Drink some Nyquill and take a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG nap


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What a waste of time, I sat there for an hour coughing and choking on peoples stink and didn't even see a doctor, after an hour, I thought I was on the verge of death, so I just left and called them and told them not to bother to bill me, I didn't see a doctor anyway and now I'll be sick for 3 fucking days over this shit...
> 
> RANT......RANT......RANT.....RANT......


*My lung specialist runs 4 offices in two provinces so if you don't get the right days, and get a hospital rounds or out of province day you can sit quite a while... they know not to give grumpy twisty the shitty appointments.... *



korvette1977 said:


> LOL I wonder how they talked about you after you left .. Thats what i LOVE about living in the sticks ,,There is NEVER a wait ..Most times within 3-5 min your in the office


*Pssst.... did you see how pissed that lady was.......*



misshestermoffitt said:


> It's a violation of the medical privacy act to talk about me. I wish those bitches would talk about me, see them in court !!!


*Quick miss...count to 10 before you throw a stroke....................*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

I was in a good mood until I had to sit in a gas chamber for an hour. Now my head is pounding and it feels like there is a sharp spike behind my eye. There is a 5 alarm fire in my throat and I've having severe chest pains, like heart attack style. After a few hours it'll start to subside. 

That's it for me, I'm done with doctors, I can't and won't go back. 

Let me have one of these  maybe I'll mellow out. 








korvette1977 said:


> Ouch Miss You cranky today ?
> 
> 
> Drink some Nyquill and take a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG nap


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 10, 2009)

Fuck the Nazi's and their pussy mustard gas, I lived through perfume. 






Twistyman said:


> *Quick miss...count to 10 before you throw a stroke....................*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Fuck the Nazi's and their pussy mustard gas, I lived through perfume.


*I hear what you're saying though... some places you go and your eyes water from all the excessive BO juice or perfume... 
At least its not like that at the lung Dr. Most there can't breath without oxygen and if you DID walk in there emitting noxious vapor someone would break an oxygen tank over your head.. 
Actually it freaks me out there because I've only got moderate COPD..some of those poor people are pretty bad off... *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

morning all


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was in a good mood until I had to sit in a gas chamber for an hour. Now my head is pounding and it feels like there is a sharp spike behind my eye. There is a 5 alarm fire in my throat and I've having severe chest pains, like heart attack style. After a few hours it'll start to subside.
> 
> That's it for me, I'm done with doctors, I can't and won't go back.
> 
> Let me have one of these  maybe I'll mellow out.


*miss... if you were there for just a check up, I could do that for you....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

SICC";2206712]morning all
bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Afternoon......................................... :bigjoint:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *miss... if you were there for just a check up, I could do that for you....*


*You better warm that up 1st........... *


----------



## AKerssens420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wake n Bake is the best thing EVER. I cant do it before school anymore some kid told the principle and i got caught  Whatever gives me something to look forward to in the morning


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

ah yea, afternoon 

gonna be a long week


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

ahhhh , back up there for the last 2 hours before i go home


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

My brother just got prescribed viagra.His old lady is so happy.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Ahhhh... that Fifi makes me so horny that I could pole vault..................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, he's got a funky thing going on with his arteries...apparently, they're too thin, and now that he's almost 50....


Twistyman said:


> *Ahhhh... that Fifi makes me so horny that I could pole vault..................*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

bulgarian carrot peppers ... not sure what im gonna do with these yet


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*fifi????????????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Make some salsa, roast them,pickle them.....


420weedman said:


> bulgarian carrot peppers ... not sure what im gonna do with these yet


Cute, ain't it?


tipsgnob said:


> *fifi????????????*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> bulgarian carrot peppers ... not sure what im gonna do with these yet


*I make a relish sort of thing with my peppers... remove a bunch of the seeds... throw into food processor... put into big pot, add some water and boil.... boil off water till you like consistency..then add maple syrup and jar.... makes a sweet HOT condiment... I put it on everything...*



tipsgnob said:


> *fifi????????????*


*Its a line Cheech and Chong used when I saw them... its the skit "Dogs".. they put the mike stands off the front of stage and pretend to be dogs, humping everything...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ralph and Herbie ...



They chased FiFi

After Herbie pinched a loaf


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, im really the first post today ?
MORNING !


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> Wow, im really the first post today ?
> MORNING !


*Vette must have been abducted by aliens......................... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers..... 

How are you guys doing? 

Weedman 

Twisty


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 11, 2009)

good morning everyone.

Nice to see im not the only one up at this ungodly hour
tokin one for the morning


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 11, 2009)

Morning everyone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Sunny how's it going ? It got cold here overnight....  but spring is for sure fighting it's way in.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 11, 2009)

It is cold at night here, but, HOT as hell during the day. 
I have been working in my yard for a week now, and I am sore! I plan to finish up today, I hope. How are you Miss? You getting all your yard work done?


----------



## ravaz (Mar 11, 2009)

Funny ass thread. I started @ 8:00AM. Going to be a nice ass day out - 78... Baked as fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Not really, when it's warm it seems to be windy as hell, and when it's not windy it's cold. 

I did manage to get the front cleaned up from winter but that is it. Now I have my new motorcycle battery, so warm days will be a struggle. I'll have to make myself a reward system, "do 2 hours of yard work and then I can take a ride" or I'll never get it done, I'm naughty.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 11, 2009)

My son is coming home in April for Spring Break and I need to get his room done...That is my 'drying' room, lol....I figure I am getting the outside done while it is still cool enough and then I am jumping on his room. I am so florida'd out. C'mon economy!!! I want out of here. 

I am going to catch a quick buzz and do a transcript and then back to the yard! I just wanted to drop in and say good morning to you guys!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers.....
> 
> How are you guys doing?
> 
> ...


*Morning ladies...... *





Tryingtomastrkush said:


> good morning everyone.
> 
> Nice to see im not the only one up at this ungodly hour
> tokin one for the morning


*G'Day.... *





ravaz said:


> Funny ass thread. I started @ 8:00AM. Going to be a nice ass day out - 78... Baked as fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


*Welcome.................. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow Twisty is it empty in here today or what? Aliens you'd better bring Vette back, you bastards.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow Twisty is it empty in here today or what? Aliens you'd better bring Vette back, you bastards.....



Awwwwwwwwww You Missed me .. ?


How these girls looking 2 weeks in flowering


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Those are some lovely ladies !!! We thought the aliens abducted you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Those are some lovely ladies !!! We thought the aliens abducted you.


Nah They would not want me .. 

Im just getting bored with the computer.. I have cabin fever ..Its raining and everything is wet ,,The ground is saturated and doing anything outside is a waste ,, Ive been Cooped up too long ,I need to get Outside


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bushy enough... seems to be a slight def....(yellow margins) ......
They really do grow well in those aerogardens..

So is it raining like hell there too..?? I hope I get my tax refund today... should come today seeing as its pouring and it can't be a shopping day without me getting soaked walking to the store...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bushy enough... seems to be a slight def....(yellow margins) ......
> They really do grow well in those aerogardens..
> 
> So is it raining like hell there too..?? I hope I get my tax refund today... should come today seeing as its pouring and it can't be a shopping day without me getting soaked walking to the store...
> *


I forgot a feeding thats why the yellowing .. 

TAX refund .. YOU dont work.................. 

How do you get a tax refund if you dont work?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I forgot a feeding thats why the yellowing ..
> 
> TAX refund .. YOU dont work..................
> 
> How do you get a tax refund if you dont work?


*Because I'm a Quebecer.... We get $$$ if you live alone............
I used to get a lot more but last year my disability went up about 40%.... 

I hear what you're saying about the comp and cabin fever... all over the **sites** the crazies are in full bloom........ 
*


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 11, 2009)

aren't crazies always in full bloom?
I mean im out all the time


----------



## ravaz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks. Love the site


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Because I'm a Quebecer.... We get $$$ if you live alone............
> I used to get a lot more but last year my disability went up about 40%....
> 
> I hear what you're saying about the comp and cabin fever... all over the **sites** the crazies are in full bloom........
> *



and with the cruise already booked and paid for ,Im counting days .. 109 left ..LOL Oh man , I cant wait to hit the open sea's . Make love on the balcony in the moonlight , dance the night away (I only dance when drunk) 
Im pumped for this trip

but time is going by SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Slow


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 11, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone. Vette you going on a cruise? Lucky bastard


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Vette you going on a cruise? Lucky bastard


You can go too .. Depending on the room you pick you can do it under a thousand bucks complete 


This boat is outta NYC how far are you from there ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> and with the cruise already booked and paid for ,Im counting days .. 109 left ..LOL Oh man , I cant wait to hit the open sea's . Make love on the balcony in the moonlight , dance the night away (I only dance when drunk)
> Im pumped for this trip
> 
> but time is going by SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Slow


*I'll bet you can't wait.... Thats the sort of 1st cruise I'd do too.... not one of those trans Atlantic cruises that take days.. just in case you get sea sick or just freak about the ocean...... 
My parents came to Canada on the QE 1 .... but I guess a cruise was a different event in 1945 just after the war......
*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 11, 2009)

Im in and out of NYC all the time. where is the ship headed?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

good morning stoners........


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> good morning stoners........


*Afternoon tips.... hows by you......................??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Afternoon tips.... hows by you......................??*


*fine...and you?*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

What's happening all? 

Maury's on, uncontrollable teen girls. Send 'em to me for 2 weeks. I'll straighten their shit out !!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's happening all?
> 
> Maury's on, uncontrollable teen girls. Send 'em to me for 2 weeks. I'll straighten their shit out !!!



howdy miss ! almost time for lunchtime bowl 
about those uncontrollable teen girls .... they'd be better off with me


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's happening all?
> 
> Maury's on, uncontrollable teen girls. Send 'em to me for 2 weeks. I'll straighten their shit out !!!


*maury?........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

The Maury show, it's always good for a laugh, he only seems to have 2 topics, wild teen girls and who's my baby's daddy. Those topics seem to be related.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

the "my teen daughter dresses to sexy" or " my teen daughter is having sex"
are good ones as well 

the baby daddy ones are all the same

you the daddy i ant sleep wit no bodys else !
i aint the daddy shes a ho ! that kid look nuttn like me !
maury - "you are not the father !" 
ohhh shit i knew it , i told you .. yea yea what what what

girl cries and tries to remember all the other dudes that could be it .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Like I said, good for a laugh. One bitch has been on there like 15 times and still hasn't found the daddy  

These little girls today are a piece of work. Calling their mothers bitches and whores. I'd smack them so hard they'd need a time machine to fly into the future and find their f-ing teeth. 

We got a bunch of rain last night and the grass in my yard is so GREEN today. It's had that winter brown look to it. Everything really is looking like spring out there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Im in and out of NYC all the time. where is the ship headed?




It goes from Nyc to St Johns (the bay of fundy) Then over to Halifax N S then back to NYC ..Its a 5 day cruise 

Here is a link 

http://www.carnival.com/Itinerary.aspx?embkCode=NYC&itinCode=CA2&durDays=5&shipCode=TI&subRegionCode=NN&rateCode=PPB&sailingID=47507&sailDate=6/29/2009


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 11, 2009)

nice hester, top of the mornin


im so high - thanks to my neighbor 

im riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipped


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm bakin now  

Everyone is at work, the critters are all having nap time, I'm having  time. Life is good.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *fine...and you?*


*Comme ci, comme ca...................... *



SICC";2210859]morning/afternoon bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Again with the afternoon appearance..... :joint:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *maury?........*





misshestermoffitt said:


> The Maury show, it's always good for a laugh, he only seems to have 2 topics, wild teen girls and who's my baby's daddy. Those topics seem to be related.


*I can't watch shows like that.... I want to kill people after.... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bakin now
> 
> Everyone is at work, the critters are all having nap time, I'm having  time. Life is good.


 *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.......!!! feel better miss..?? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*well...I guess I should smoke some marijuana then....*
*you guys make it sound like so much fun....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

.....AND both of my Netflix came !!! 


Yes Tips, come to the dark side, we have cookies........


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

that was a nice pre-lunch bake 

when i get home i got some blueberry and himalayan that should be dry enough for a how do


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> .....AND both of my Netflix came !!!
> 
> 
> Yes Tips, come to the dark side, we have cookies........


*will there be pie?????*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> .....AND both of my Netflix came !!!
> 
> 
> Yes Tips, come to the dark side, we have cookies........


*MMMMMMmmm...!!! Cookies..... *



tipsgnob said:


> *will there be pie?????*



*Bermuda triangle hair pie............. you just disappear......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*I heard you the first time....lol*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Yo yo yo....yous be tripping gramps..... 



Stupid submit button........................ 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just ate 2 Ice cream sandwich's .










MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Are you're pages all extra wide..(scroll side to side).. and theres no big ad or pics....???*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not mine .....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Damn it.. it started after the search function update the other day...that and my time's wrong again........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm 

My time is dead on ...... for 2 days now .. Imagine that


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn it.. it started after the search function update the other day...that and my time's wrong again........*


it's that fucked up firefox shit...I switched back to windows explorer and mine is fine...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Time check.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

my time is correct.....  it's never right.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

campbells chunky grilled chicken & sausage gumbo is some good shit


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> it's that fucked up firefox shit...I switched back to windows explorer and mine is fine...


*When I use IE I don't get a quick links option at the top of page... that and I can't get into chat.... even though I have javascript..*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> my time is correct.....  it's never right.


holy shit .. mines only an hour off .... good improvement tho


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> campbells chunky grilled chicken & sausage gumbo is some good shit


*The clam chowder ain't bad either..and beef chili.....*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 11, 2009)

Denty Moores Beef stew.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Denty Moores Beef stew.


*WTF is a Denty Moores...... I had a dented Malibu..................*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2009)

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




*high














*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 11, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2211418]im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




*high














*[/QUOTE]
me tooo hey they fixed the time


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

..................................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> me tooo hey they fixed the time


*not mine...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*w00t.... just got a message box saying thanks for post and I can do a poll if I want........ woo hoo....!!! 
place is haunted.
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

BOOO!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*boooo yourself.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

What are ya doing tipsy?


tipsgnob said:


> *boooo yourself.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> BOOO!!!






tipsgnob said:


> *boooo yourself.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

are there ghost-es in here?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww.Don't be scared.Let me pat your head.


Twistyman said:


>


Yes, there are.The ghosts of reefer past.....


misshestermoffitt said:


> are there ghost-es in here?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

then there are a lot of ghosts here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

That would be kind of a funny movie scene...some stoner inhaling a ghost......


misshestermoffitt said:


> then there are a lot of ghosts here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 11, 2009)

Or funnier yet, a stoner trying to smoke and the ghost is inhaling all the smoke.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

That's what I'm gonna do.When I die, I'll become a ghost and steal stashes.I can see it, some damn teenager is growing a plant under a 40 watt incandescent.He kneels down to check his plant, and an invisible hand smacks him upside the head."A demonic voice says,"Stupid little fucker!Don't grow in your mom's house!" And the plant is whisked away to my evil lair in the netherworld, which is really just a large grow room...


misshestermoffitt said:


> Or funnier yet, a stoner trying to smoke and the ghost is inhaling all the smoke.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That would be kind of a funny movie scene...some stoner inhaling a ghost......


*I'm watching "House" and they just said you can get salmonella poisoning from smoking pot............. 

*Must be using that water of yours Stoney.....

**Smoking Salmonella: Goings On: Online Only: The New Yorker*

13 Jun 2008 *...* The breakthrough came when a victim admitted to _smoking pot_ with her *...* The _salmonella_ was in the marijuana. When a marijuana smoker rolled *...*



Stoney McFried said:


> That's what I'm gonna do.When I die, I'll become a ghost and steal stashes.I can see it, some damn teenager is growing a plant under a 40 watt incandescent.He kneels down to check his plant, and an invisible hand smacks him upside the head."A demonic voice says,"Stupid little fucker!Don't grow in your mom's house!" And the plant is whisked away to my evil lair in the netherworld, which is really just a large grow room...


*I'm going to haunt the hell out of some folks....... I'll start by crazy gluing body orifices shut............... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah.I'd stop watching house if they were gonna spread lies like that. Wash your hands before rolling, lol. And pot is a natural antiseptic.So uh....I don't think it's likely.And that pot was laced with shit.Notice how they said pot smokers are more susceptible to infection at the end of that article?Hogwash.


Twistyman said:


> *I'm watching "House" and they just said you can get salmonella poisoning from smoking pot.............
> 
> *Must be using that water of yours Stoney.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Sorry...didn't hear you... I've got an ear infection........... *


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

has any one else smoked blueberry ? , i got my first sample dry here ... its awesome 
it kinda tastes like "haze" that i have bought in the past... but i dont know if it really was "haze"... anybody know the taste ?... similar ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Time to fix it!


Twistyman said:


> *Sorry...didn't hear you... I've got an ear infection........... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sorry...didn't hear you... I've got an ear infection........... *


*you have been smoking pot with your ear?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got done cooking China's dinner .. 

I made her Italian steak (Steak cooked in sauce) 
And medium Shells 
Just gotta heat up some veggies ... But Im burning a bowl 1st


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have been smoking pot with your ear?*


*How do you smoke yours...??*



korvette1977 said:


> I just got done cooking China's dinner ..
> 
> I made her Italian steak (Steak cooked in sauce)
> And medium Shells
> Just gotta heat up some veggies ... But Im burning a bowl 1st


*Slide a plate this way..............

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do you smoke yours...??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be cold before it gets there ,, Jump in your Helicopter and come over


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It'll be cold before it gets there ,, Jump in your Helicopter and come over


*The wind here is like 100km...so I'll just float in like pollen............
BIG FUCKING FAT POLLEN..........
*


----------



## 3 year user :D (Mar 11, 2009)

love it

gas masked myself a few days ago with sum widow, @ 8am

best day of my life
would have been ruined if it wasnt for poptarts


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

3 year user :D said:


> love it
> 
> gas masked myself a few days ago with sum widow, @ 8am
> 
> ...


*Yep... a face full of widow in the morning will definitely fuck up your day.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not a widow, but sometimes I'd like to be.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not a widow, but sometimes I'd like to be.


*I like white widows....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, you're in for a treat.Thanks to my Irish heritage, I am white like milk,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *I like white widows....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, you're in for a treat.Thanks to my Irish heritage, I am white like milk,lol.


*I know...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

Good Morning folks ,, 

Well This morning I have to Take a LONG ride to my daughters school for a parent teacher meeting.. I Dread this ride .its an EASY 100 miles each way .. 

I'll prob be home around 1pm


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ,,
> 
> Well This morning I have to Take a LONG ride to daughters school for a parent teacher meeting.. I Dread this ride .its an EASY 100 miles each way ..
> 
> I'll prob be home around 1pm


 
100 miles? geewiz thats a hella ride you got ahead of you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> 100 miles? geewiz thats a hella ride you got ahead of you.


Yea I know .. It sucks It actually is a little less than 100 miles but still an hr and 20 min drive


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Now this may sound like a dumb question but are you going to give the green a toke b4 you head into the meeting? I prolly would id i knew i could go undetected. If i couldn't then i would bother tokin.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im smoking now.. I wont go there stoned .. Nor smelling like weed .. I'll smoke again when I get home


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 12, 2009)

LoL That Sucks... 100 Miles? Id DEF. Be Smoking a Blunt on That Ride!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR said:


> LoL That Sucks... 100 Miles? Id DEF. Be Smoking a Blunt on That Ride!


 Yea and then go to a school sit in a classroom with your kids teacher stinking like Sour diesel.. Nah I'd rather not


----------



## madradrox (Mar 12, 2009)

why not? lol
I smoke every morning, and it may have to do with the fact that I bury people for a living.
Must deal with the stress somehow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

madradrox said:


> why not? lol
> I smoke every morning, and it may have to do with the fact that I bury people for a living.
> Must deal with the stress somehow.



LOL you a grave digger ? 

Cool job.. I have friends in that business


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have friends in that field too. they're all DEAD!! loL


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ,,
> 
> Well This morning I have to Take a LONG ride to my daughters school for a parent teacher meeting.. I Dread this ride .its an EASY 100 miles each way ..
> 
> I'll prob be home around 1pm


*-25c = -13f ... last night and tonight....................
thats a hell of a drive if your kids lived with you.... I have a friend who's kids travel 1.5 hours each way to and from school.......... 

I'm watching this amazing video on the news...it shows a dolphin making himself an air bubble toy and playing with it.....

**YouTube - Dolphin play bubble rings*








korvette1977 said:


> LOL you a grave digger ?
> 
> Cool job.. I have friends in that business


*Can ya dig it man.................................... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

If my kids lived with me they would be in China's school..15 min away ...

That just might happen in the near future ,Their mother is a fuck -up.. 

Oh well Im outta here .. Gotta drop China at schooland then hit the road ..Talk to you folks later ..


Twisty .I'll call you from the road .


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

so fucking tired, i hate getting up at 730 to be to work at 8


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers. Trying to get everyone out the door this morning, haven't even had time for this  yet......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so fucking tired, i hate getting up at 730 to be to work at 8


*Years ago I worked for Electrolux and you had a certain production quota and then you could leave... I'd go in at 4-5am after smoking, do my work and was back home by 1pm and lots of time to party.... That was a great place to work...I'd smoke oil right at my work station..and in 1974 was making $21,000 a year.. bought 3 new cars in 1.5 years.. *




misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers. Trying to get everyone out the door this morning, haven't even had time for this  yet......


*Morning miss....... so its like herding cats you say....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning my Twisty  Finally got 'em all out the door and off to work.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 12, 2009)

Mornin' everyone....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Mornin' everyone....


*G'Day sir..................



*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

'ello Fdp, what's the haps?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

*WTF is with having to scroll side to side..... I hate this...is anyone else have this happening..?? Some pages are wide when I get there and some are fine till I post and then its wide again....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not having that? I don't know.......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm not having that? I don't know.......


Lets see if this changes shit...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> Lets see if this changes shit...


OK I removed the wysi....??? edit thingy in options and its fine now... but I have no colors or font options.......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

No smileys.... well that just won't do.........................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't be without smilies, that doesn't work at all !


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> No smileys.... well that just won't do.........................


*Wysi back on....  *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

*That re-entering options may have worked...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Can't be without smilies, that doesn't work at all !


*I get strange shit all the time... and I don't think its me because it doesn't happen anywhere else.....???? *


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF is with having to scroll side to side..... I hate this...is anyone else have this happening..?? Some pages are wide when I get there and some are fine till I post and then its wide again....*


whats yer screen resolution ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

*I'm not sure.. in my control panel the screen thing says 800 x 600.. I don't know shit about resolution..
but it only is happening here.... I'm at a whack of places but no problems ....
and my times are right there too.....

I was just elsewhere to grab this and no problem or wide screen...

*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not sure.. in my control panel the screen thing says 800 x 600.. I don't know shit about resolution..
> but it only is happening here.... I'm at a whack of places but no problems ....
> and my times are right there too.....
> 
> ...



turn that shit up man... at least 1024.... 
800x600 is like DOS, windows 3.11........ your living in the past 
i personally put mine the highest it can go....... maximum desktop /screen space


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not sure.. in my control panel the screen thing says 800 x 600.. I don't know shit about resolution..
> but it only is happening here.... I'm at a whack of places but no problems ....
> and my times are right there too.....
> 
> ...


Sorry Twisty, I cannot help. I am amazed every day that I don't mess up my computer or laptop. I did crack up over your attachment, that was hilarious and I saved it to my desktop to send to the hubby.

Mornin All!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

morning sunny


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 12, 2009)

Mornin Mr Weedman!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry Twisty, I cannot help. I am amazed every day that I don't mess up my computer or laptop. I did crack up over your attachment, that was hilarious and I saved it to my desktop to send to the hubby.
> 
> Mornin All!


*Morning Sunny.. Yeah that was funny... chewwy posted it and I grabbed it...... 
weedman told me to try 1024 resolution (thanks weed)... its just too small...sitting here with a magnifying glass..jk I think thats more for a better syst. than this is........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*morning bakers...one of my cows had a calf last night. I was on here last night until about 12:45 and was getting ready to go to bed and I hear a cow freaking out...this usually means stray dog. so I bundle up and go outside and it's sleeting like a mf and find the noisy cow with a calf. I am absolutely worn out and cold and I need marijuana...........*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny.. Yeah that was funny... chewwy posted it and I grabbed it......
> weedman told me to try 1024 resolution (thanks weed)... its just too small...sitting here with a magnifying glass..jk I think thats more for a better syst. than this is........
> *


but it did fix your problem with the scroll bars ?

i work on a 17" @ 1280
and at home i got 24" @ 1680 

the text gets clearer for me .... but old people have a hard time reading it for some reason ?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...one of my cows had a calf last night. I was on here last night until about 12:45 and was getting ready to go to bed and I hear a cow freaking out...this usually means stray dog. so I bundle up and go outside and it's sleeting like a mf and find the noisy cow with a calf. I am absolutely worn out and cold and I need marijuana...........*


Sounds like you had a Long night.. I want some veal toniight


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

So was it a boy or a girl?  congrats  




tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...one of my cows had a calf last night. I was on here last night until about 12:45 and was getting ready to go to bed and I hear a cow freaking out...this usually means stray dog. so I bundle up and go outside and it's sleeting like a mf and find the noisy cow with a calf. I am absolutely worn out and cold and I need marijuana...........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Sicc, how's things with you today? 

I'm about to go bathe a dog....  good times.......


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So was it a boy or a girl? congrats


*it's a boy....$$$$$$*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

he's so cute !!! Pet him for me.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Sicc, how's things with you today?
> 
> I'm about to go bathe a dog....  good times.......



Its goin good, almost friday, couldn't be better 

a lil sore from working out, but, that's why i have mary jane




I hope you don't have too much fun


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's a boy....$$$$$$*



145 eh ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im Back.........................

Of course My daughter is doing AWESOME in school


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

do you have a bumper sticker to prove it?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Back.........................
> 
> Of course My daughter is doing AWESOME in school


So i'm guessing all went well. Now to light that bowl you had waiting for you...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...one of my cows had a calf last night. I was on here last night until about 12:45 and was getting ready to go to bed and I hear a cow freaking out...this usually means stray dog. so I bundle up and go outside and it's sleeting like a mf and find the noisy cow with a calf. I am absolutely worn out and cold and I need marijuana...........*


*Hey old man.. Cool stuff... at least you didn't have to reach in and tie it off and pull it out... 
My dad was a farmer in UK with hundreds of cows... (Gov. made german POW's work his farm)..
He always said that the birthing season was mucho work... a lot of "get up in middle of night shit"........
* 


420weedman said:


> but it did fix your problem with the scroll bars ?
> 
> i work on a 17" @ 1280
> and at home i got 24" @ 1680
> ...


*OLD... bite me.....JK... yeah, I'm in serious need of a new set-up.... *



SICC";2216616]morning bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Afternoon SICC........:joint:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *it's a boy....$$$$$$*


*So what do bull testes sell for now days..... I remember as a kid going to the farmers market... the balls always made me feel.... how should I put this, soprano....... Moooooooooooooooosqueak ....!!!!
Herd of steaks......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> So i'm guessing all went well. Now to light that bowl you had waiting for you...



Its lit ...

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

Hows it goin Twisty?

i need to twist something up


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey old man.. Cool stuff... at least you didn't have to reach in and tie it off and pull it out... *
> *My dad was a farmer in UK with hundreds of cows... (Gov. made german POW's work his farm)..*
> *He always said that the birthing season was mucho work... a lot of "get up in middle of night shit"........*
> 
> ...


*I'll sell this guy when he is about 6 months old, balls intact...*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'll sell this guy when he is about 6 months old, balls intact...*


 
How much would he fetch ? with and without his balls loL


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats like selling one of your kids ..


Thats messed up selling LIFE for money 



Make burgers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

OK dog has been washed and blow dried. Whew.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 12, 2009)

good morning all....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its lit ...
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*Back already...?? So you take the Ferrari.. enjoy friend....*



SICC";2216765]Hows it goin Twisty?
i need to twist something up :bigjoint:[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Waaa....!! Me Too...!!![/COLOR][/B]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *I'll sell this guy when he is about 6 months old, balls intact...*





worm5376 said:


> How much would he fetch ? with and without his balls loL


*Thats what I wondered..... *



korvette1977 said:


> Thats like selling one of your kids ..
> Thats messed up selling LIFE for money
> Make burgers


*Sure... that from the cook.....

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Smokey 

So Vette survived the parent teacher conference. I'm glad those years are behind me.  for Vette for being an awesome dad.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

this fucking smiley is fuckn everything up... hes clueless ! 
he keeps flipping the same burger and patting it ...... its gonna be dry as fawk !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

and thoes dogs are burnin, flip those dogs man and fast !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning all....


 GOOD AFTERNOON...

Get it right


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> How much would he fetch ? with and without his balls loL


*not sure..this was my first...with the economy the price flucuates so much...but not as much as you think...*
*that guy holding the bottle cost $31 per hour.*



korvette1977 said:


> Thats like selling one of your kids ..
> 
> 
> Thats messed up selling LIFE for money
> ...


*I could keep it and get stud fees...but thats a lot of work and money. and....I have them to make money, their not pets...like my kids.*



Twistyman said:


> *Back already...?? So you take the Ferrari.. enjoy friend....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the girls taste better anyway.........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

31 bucks an hour? Can I come take care of cows too?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> 31 bucks an hour? Can I come take care of cows too?


*he is not a vet, but he works for the vet. if the vet comes out it's $140 per hour.kiss-ass*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh he's a vet assistant, I thought he was a hired hand, I was going to say, there's money in shoveling that thar cow shit.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> and thoes dogs are burnin, flip those dogs man and fast !!!


*Don't rag the chef........ or you'll have more than cow DNA on your burger........*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh he's a vet assistant, I thought he was a hired hand, I was going to say, there's money in shoveling that thar cow shit.


*$31 bucks an hour.. I'll suck the shit out of them for that...............*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *$31 bucks an hour.. I'll suck the shit out of them for that...............*


wow... what would you do for 32$ an hour


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

I get $500 a day when I work for another company .. 
8 1/2 hrs , 2 15 min smoke breaks


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



















































































































high


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

420weedman said:


> wow... what would you do for 32$ an hour


*Put $33 on the table and find out....... tips is having a two for one sale....
two...two.. two cows for one..... just like the mints... 
*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *not sure..this was my first...with the economy the price flucuates so much...but not as much as you think...*
> *that guy holding the bottle cost $31 per hour.*
> 
> Thats Money in the bank. I know when i go tuna fishing off the coast , japs buy it off me at the doc for 3-5 bucks a pound. depending on how high the fat content being. Higher being the better dollar. I would pay 300.00 to get on the boat for a 30 hour trip and end up with well over 3 or 4 hundreds pounds of yellow fin/ blue fin & Mahi mahi . It would pay for the trip and i would get money in the pocket + i had plenty to spare for all my nieghbors. Got pic's but my mugs all in it lol


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats Money in the bank. I know when i go tuna fishing off the coast , japbuy it off me at the doc for 3-5 bucks a pound. depending on how high the fat content being. Higher being the better dollar. I would pay 300.00 to get on the boat for a 30 hour trip and end up with well over 3 or 4 hundreds pds of yellow fin/ blue fin & Mahi mahi . It would pay for the trip and i would get money in the pocket + i had plenty to spare for all my nieghbors. Got pic's but my mugs all in it lol[/quote]

*I remember when I went deep sea fishing 5 miles off Fort Lauderdale coast when I caught Barracuda & Kingfish that the restaurants were eager to buy it.... I heard of one guy catching a tuna and getting about $1000 for it... apparently a rip off.................. *


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> Thats Money in the bank. I know when i go tuna fishing off the coast , japbuy it off me at the doc for 3-5 bucks a pound. depending on how high the fat content being. Higher being the better dollar. I would pay 300.00 to get on the boat for a 30 hour trip and end up with well over 3 or 4 hundreds pds of yellow fin/ blue fin & Mahi mahi . It would pay for the trip and i would get money in the pocket + i had plenty to spare for all my nieghbors. Got pic's but my mugs all in it lol


*I remember when I went deep sea fishing 5 miles off Fort Lauderdale coast when I caught Barracuda & Kingfish that the restaurants were eager to buy it.... I heard of one guy catching a tuna and getting about $1000 for it... apparently a rip off.................. *[/quote]

nevver caught a barracuda but i caught king fish off the coast of new jersey trolling. when i went trolling in barbados island we were catching football size albacore and wahoos up to 35 pounds. the biggest fish i caught to date is 129lbs yellowfin tuna Mother fucker is almost as big as me in the picture.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

I catch and release ..To me its the thrill of the hunt and the catch is winning ,, Then I toss em back .. But Ive never caught a TUNA .. The biggest fish I ever caught was a 35 lb striped Bass


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE YELLOW FIN TUNA...
Once a year I get loads of it free from my family's annual month long deep sea fishing trip. I love it. I grill it, I blacken it, I eat it raw... I can live off of yellow fin. Great, I am hungry now.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

i catch to eat, if its something "eh" ill throw it back

biggest thing ive got was a 6' sail fish ... had to weight 100+ i was 14 at the time too..... awesome fight !
we would have put it back but its eye got fucked up in the struggle


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big eyed tuna is prolly the best tuna for sushi. extremely high fat content and has a delicate taste. what i normaly do is get scallions and chop a strip or 2 very fine , get some rooster sauce , and dash of fine minced garlic. perfect on a boat. I've caught a fish and took a chunk right then and there . So fucking good. Of course i bleedem and gut'em b4 I throw them in the ice box..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

EWWWWWWWWWWW Raw fish .. Gross


Sushi is gross 
I would puke if I even put it in my mouth


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 12, 2009)

all this fish talk...Im going for sushi.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> all this fish talk...Im going for sushi.


THATS GROSS.. YOUR GOING TO GET MERCURY Poisoning (cap lock sorry ) 

Broil the fish first then eat it


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

just remember japanese are known for living LLLooonGGgggGgggGGGggGGGggGg. Main diet? guess.... it does have a rather acquired taste. but it's delicious. I could so go for some spicey tuna rolls Taki aki.. MmMMmMMmMmmMMmMm.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

eat so many skrimps i got iodine posionin


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> *I remember when I went deep sea fishing 5 miles off Fort Lauderdale coast when I caught Barracuda & Kingfish that the restaurants were eager to buy it.... I heard of one guy catching a tuna and getting about $1000 for it... apparently a rip off.................. *


nevver caught a barracuda but i caught king fish off the coast of new jersey trolling. when i went trolling in barbados island we were catching football size albacore and wahoos up to 35 pounds. the biggest fish i caught to date is 129lbs yellowfin tuna Mother fucker is almost as big as me in the picture.[/quote]

*I just remember Captain Bligh.. our boat Captain was an ass.. knew is spots, still an ass... My friends hands were bleeding from the wire on the front part of lures yet Bligh wanted him to "feel" the real deep sea experience... at the end of the day we almost died from too much swill and sun.....*



korvette1977 said:


> I catch and release ..To me its the thrill of the hunt and the catch is winning ,, Then I toss em back .. But Ive never caught a TUNA .. The biggest fish I ever caught was a 35 lb striped Bass


*Bass are a great battle.... I spent 45 minutes trying to land the Barracuda.. One broke the line right at the boat...*



Sunnysideup said:


> I LOVE YELLOW FIN TUNA...
> Once a year I get loads of it free from my family's annual month long deep sea fishing trip. I love it. I grill it, I blacken it, I eat it raw... I can live off of yellow fin. Great, I am hungry now.


*I like fish, but I never tried any of our caught stuff... actually I got pissed when I saw "dolphin" on the menu at one place... I didn't know it wasn't the flipper type then... I just ordered some Miami Chili...... Had the squirts for two days... Now I'll jump in the fucking ocean and eat whatever............. can't be worse... well maybe the blue ringed octopus would be.. 


I heard that tips......
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

cudas are all over the place by my dads in KW FL
there was a really big one that always came up and down the canal.... 
we caught some little grunt, hooked him up and set him out..... caught the cuda within minutes ... about 5' ... let him go though


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

octopus and squid are both good shit. Normaly if you do tuna trips you can Jig for squid. fried .. mmmmmmm


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im in the mood for a REAL Mexican Burrito... 


Not Taco Bell.

If your drunk on a cruise I guess you can blame your swaying on the ocean eh ?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

dolphin (mahi mahi) are great eats !
trolling the ocean in florida is awesome .... ran across a whole school hanging out under a broke away channel marker in the middle of the ocean.
KILLED em that day ... had about 10 of em in the cooler 3'-5'


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

i just realized im hungry too. no wonder im talkin all this food..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

420weedman said:


> cudas are all over the place by my dads in KW FL
> there was a really big one that always came up and down the canal....
> we caught some little grunt, hooked him up and set him out..... caught the cuda within minutes ... about 5' ... let him go though


*They are amazing beasts... Have you ever seen the "Faces of death" videos..?? They have this segment where this dude is photographing cuda's and one comes through the school and bites the guys face....
Teach him to hide in a school of fish.... 
If you've never seen them.. check out "Faces of death" videos... grim freaky shit... especially the guy that parachutes into Gatorama...
NOT GOOD...!!
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Im in the mood for a REAL Mexican Burrito...
> 
> 
> Not Taco Bell.
> ...


*MMMmmm...!! Love mexican scoff..............*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If your drunk on a cruise I guess you can blame your swaying on the ocean eh ?


 sometimes.. You build fishermen legs after being out there so many times lol.. I go fishing so much that i feel strange when i'm on land and feel right at home on a boat hitting rough seas. Rocks me to sleep everytime.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> sometimes.. You build fishermen legs after being out there so many times lol..
> 
> *It was like that when I went fishing... I was siting in the crows nest seat and a screw was missing from the seat, so every wave I'd "thump" to the opposite side... took a while to get over the motion sickness..... thats hard when you're passing by those tall ocean going boats.... That fucks up your perception big time.......*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> worm5376 said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes.. You build fishermen legs after being out there so many times lol..
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > The ocean is the most confusing place to be sometimes.
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Bro was a Navy man, he loved sneaking out on deck while cruising through a hurricaine. Said it was "cool".


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> worm5376 said:
> 
> 
> > *Like any other part of mother nature...... respect it or die............... *
> ...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 12, 2009)

I went on a cruise once, it was the first time in years I went without smoking for over a week. Anyway, I felt completely fine on the ship, but came home, ripped a huge bong hit and vertigo hit me. So weird I felt like I was on a boat in rough waves... for like a day. Strange feeling. And Im out on the water alot and that never happened to me before.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

my mother has vertigo. it took us 3-4 yrs to figure out . after numerous amounts of test and very confusing and worrying day about her.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

i hate having to wait to get home to smoke ... better late then never


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*I don't care for the ocean...I am a mountain/jungle sort of person. I hate sand...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been smoking all day just for you weedman...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*I just woke upso this counts as my wake and bake...I hate sleeping during the day. but...I found that if smoke as soon as I get up I'm fine.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just woke upso this counts as my wake and bake...I hate sleeping during the day. but...I found that if smoke as soon as I get up I'm fine.*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've been smoking all day just for you weedman...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't care for the ocean...I am a mountain/jungle sort of person. I hate sand...*


WhuuuuuuT!? you make me sad now I do love being in the wilderness though. Camping is more of a party environment IMO as with being in the ocean 60 + nautical miles out is more for gaming and trying not to fall off the boat when a swell comes along . atleast for me it is.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

I was trying to send you a psychic high, you didn't get it? 





420weedman said:


>


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was trying to send you a psychic high, you didn't get it?


i did feel a little something, but i think that was the brownie i ate


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't care for the ocean...I am a mountain/jungle sort of person. I hate sand...*


*So a terra firma sort of dude...........*



tipsgnob said:


> *I just woke upso this counts as my wake and bake...I hate sleeping during the day. but...I found that if smoke as soon as I get up I'm fine.*


*If you don't  you're dragging your ass all afternoon........*



420weedman said:


> i did feel a little something, but i think that was the brownie i ate [/quote


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

After dinner / pre Survivor bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> After dinner / pre Survivor bake


*me too.....survivor rules...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

I love JT, he's our home favorite this time around. We're red team all the way. 

We like to watch Coach cry, he's such a big fucking baby.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I love JT, he's our home favorite this time around. We're red team all the way.
> 
> We like to watch Coach cry, he's such a big fucking baby.........


*I wonder sometimes if these people have even watched the show...they do really stupid stuff...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

We wonder that too. I wish I could help JT work that fishing net, they're doing it wrong. 





tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder sometimes if these people have even watched the show...they do really stupid stuff...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

do they have bamboo cars like on giligans island


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> After dinner / pre Survivor bake





tipsgnob said:


> *me too.....survivor rules...*


*I've never seen it...... Don't have to... I live on twistigans island... 
What... I do live on an island...
* 


robert 14617 said:


> do they have bamboo cars like on giligans island


*I had a metal oxide car............................... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

twisty it looks like the girls have run off to watch their soap operas,its just us guys now


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> twisty it looks like the girls have run off to watch their soap operas,its just us guys now


*Waaaa....!! Need women..!! Where are you Stoney/Sunny/miss...etc.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm back Twisty  

I hope Tips comes back so I can say "JT's tooth" to him. That was gnarly.


----------



## Purp&Kush (Mar 12, 2009)

Wake-N-Bakes are the best, there is no better way to start your day than with some grade a ganja, It also seems to get you higher if you smoke in the morning right after you wake up


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm back Twisty
> 
> I hope Tips comes back so I can say "JT's tooth" to him. That was gnarly.


*I can't believe he just threw it away and Jeff had to find it........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

My daughter's cat had been gone for four days.Usually he'll leave for a couple, and come back, because I throw him out if I catch him trying to drop tootsie rolls in the corner. He came back with his front right foot swelled up to about five times normal.He is beaten up.I gave him some painkiller and antibiotics, gotta go buy some penicillin and a couple of syringes tomorrow..one to give him the penicillin, the other to draw the pus out of the abscess.Wish Dr. Stoney luck.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good Morning folks ... 


Its 17 here I think spring went bye bye


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

morning to all. seriously took a 30 minute cat nap and smoked a pinner. I hate being layed off!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> morning to all. seriously took a 30 minute cat nap and smoked a pinner. I hate being layed off!!


Morning to you ..

What kind of work do you do ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ...
> 
> 
> Its 17 here I think spring went bye bye


*Hi..... I know, doesn't this suck... I woke up to an open outside door.....
fucking cat tried to freeze me to death........ Hey vette, when you do the cruise keep an eye open for the guys from the helicopter that crashed.....

There talking about the new movie "Last house on the left".. remake actually.. The original was so shocking.. it freaked me out and made me hate what guys can do..... It was banned in some countries.
*shivers.............
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 13, 2009)

Mornin everyone! Too early for me.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea I read that about the chopper in ST Johns pretty grim shit ..


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning to you ..
> 
> What kind of work do you do ?


central heating & a/c .

I went on another interview monday and dudes exact words were. it's not a good time for any company, everyone is doing bad. we're not really lookin but when we pick up i'll see what i can do for you. SMFH. I've nevver been without work and im in a panic. Not to sound funny but i got less and less work the minute bush got in office.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 13, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers. A balmy 21 here  but shooting for an afternoon high of 46 and a high of 53 tomorrow. Don't lose hope Vette, spring is lurking.  

Sunny 

Twisty  

Worm


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 13, 2009)

Man, I would love to know how middle class peeps put their kids through college. This tuition is KILLING me, literally..... I can't wait for the kids to be done with this. I cannot believe what an education costs these days. Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!! I need to bake, I am uptight.

Thanks for the  Miss, and, Good morning!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> central heating & a/c .
> 
> I went on another interview monday and dudes exact words were. it's not a good time for any company, everyone is doing bad. we're not really lookin but when we pick up i'll see what i can do for you. SMFH. I've nevver been without work and im in a panic. Not to sound funny but i got less and less work the minute bush got in office.



Post an add on craigslist in your town ,,Maybe you can pick up some repair work Or maintenance work doing HVAC ,, Work for yourself ..It beats doing nothing ,, Its worth the 10 min to write an add


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I would love to know how middle class peeps put their kids through college. This tuition is KILLING me, literally..... I can't wait for the kids to be done with this. I cannot believe what an education costs these days. Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!! I need to bake, I am uptight.
> 
> Thanks for the  Miss, and, Good morning!



Its called Student Loans


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its called Student Loans


I could not imagine taking a loan out for this. It is another mortgage. I pay as we go....no loans for us.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 13, 2009)

it's friday the 13th again.......and there's a third friday the 13th in November.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Post an add on craigslist in your town ,,Maybe you can pick up some repair work Or maintenance work doing HVAC ,, Work for yourself ..It beats doing nothing ,, Its worth the 10 min to write an add


 
I did. but i think i gotta repost so that it shows up in the new post. the only calls i got from that were people trying to get info on how to fix it themselves or people who are just as broke as me trying to get it for free. I don't mind repairing for cheap but i can't do it for free.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 13, 2009)

Mornin Weedman!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*Back from store... fuck my lungs are toast..... I can't breath for shit in the cold, but bacon on sale $2.50 is unavoidable.....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin everyone! Too early for me.....


*Hi hooooney.......*



korvette1977 said:


> Yea I read that about the chopper in ST Johns pretty grim shit ..


*Yeah... years ago a whole oil rig tipped over.... 84 lost... dangerous work....

*pm... great..
*


worm5376 said:


> central heating & a/c .
> 
> I went on another interview monday and dudes exact words were. it's not a good time for any company, everyone is doing bad. we're not really lookin but when we pick up i'll see what i can do for you. SMFH. I've nevver been without work and im in a panic. Not to sound funny but i got less and less work the minute bush got in office.


*He screwed up everything.. I can't think of one thing that he did that was good.................. That not working starts to take a toll on the spirit after a while..... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers. A balmy 21 here  but shooting for an afternoon high of 46 and a high of 53 tomorrow. Don't lose hope Vette, spring is lurking.
> 
> Sunny
> 
> ...


*Hi sweeeeety..... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I would love to know how middle class peeps put their kids through college. This tuition is KILLING me, literally..... I can't wait for the kids to be done with this. I cannot believe what an education costs these days. Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!! I need to bake, I am uptight.
> 
> Thanks for the  Miss, and, Good morning!


*Here education is cheap... if the Gov. even tries to raise tuition they get all sorts of protests.. they haven't gone up in years and places like McGill Unv. are world famous....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> it's friday the 13th again.......and there's a third friday the 13th in November.


*That explains it... I smacked my bean this morning.. *



420weedman said:


> morning all


 *Hi weed...*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Back from store... fuck my lungs are toast..... I can't breath for shit in the cold, but bacon on sale $2.50 is unavoidable.....*
> 
> 
> I do love some bacon. hopefully you got the hickory kind.mmm
> ...


it's def breaking my spirit

I could not have said it better.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> it's def breaking my spirit
> 
> I could not have said it better.


*I went through it myself... what I found even worse after the spirit beating was at a point laziness kicks in and you find it hard to even look..... 
What vette said is a great idea, plus you may end up as said your own boss... You seem to have a good grip on shit so I doubt you'll go without for long... lets hope hey..... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I went through it myself... what I found even worse after the spirit beating was at a point laziness kicks in and you find it hard to even look.....
> What vette said is a great idea, plus you may end up as said your own boss... You seem to have a good grip on shit so I doubt you'll go without for long... lets hope hey.....
> *


*This wide posts shit is rapidly becoming a pain in the ass...........

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 13, 2009)

I think your computer is possessed Twisty. Time for an exorcist.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think your computer is possessed Twisty. Time for an exorcist.


*If so, why only this site..... all the 5+others are fine...... Like now the page is fine... when I enter this the page will be big.... something is pissing on my mojo....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 13, 2009)

morning all!

i feel ya worm....im goin out to do my first "real" job in months. i havent has a job i paid taxes on since fucking january. ive painted my WHOLE house since then. its gonna feel great to paint something that PAYS.


i feel great this morning. i got up, put on work clothes immediatly(been PJ'in it for weeks), and in a minute im gonna go to work! i have been so depressed this winter its been literaly sickening. you guys have been a help though....your great.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

Ugh.Why am I awake so early when there's no school?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ugh.Why am I awake so early when there's no school?


 im sleeping in till at least 10 tomorrow


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to lie back down for a while.Then I have to go buy penicillin and a syringe.


420weedman said:


> im sleeping in till at least 10 tomorrow


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I went through it myself... what I found even worse after the spirit beating was at a point laziness kicks in and you find it hard to even look..... *
> *What vette said is a great idea, plus you may end up as said your own boss... You seem to have a good grip on shit so I doubt you'll go without for long... lets hope hey..... *


Yeah i find myself smoking more cigs and green now that i dont have work. kinda nice but it gets to a POINT where it's getting old and fast.

I have mad laundry to do , so im making my friday morning somewhat productive.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Yeah i find myself smoking more cigs and green now that i dont have work. kinda nice but it gets to a POINT where it's getting old and fast.
> 
> I have mad laundry to do , so im making my friday morning somewhat productive.



*Plus as you touched on you use more supplies.. never mind the smoke/butts, but you're eating at home, go for a drive to store.. etc, so you're really doubling your food and gas, power budgets...
You save a whack of cash when you work by eating sandwich's and basic stuff........
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm going to lie back down for a while.Then I have to go buy penicillin and a syringe.


i cant wait till im able to start up my own home business ... 
i like a day off during the week where i can get up at 9... make a little breakfast ... then hit the couch with the bong


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys and girls! Everybody ready for a nice weekend??? Its a beautiful day today


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i cant wait till im able to start up my own home business ...
> i like a day off during the week where i can get up at 9... make a little breakfast ... then hit the couch with the bong


*Small pleasures Mr. weed... they are the best.....*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah you are right Twisty... I use to waste so much money going to the deli to buy a sandwich and chips and a drink.. it would be like 10 bucks a day. Now I just make my own sandwich... way cheaper... plus, that way I have more time to get a lunchtime walk in with my dog


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Plus as you touched on you use more supplies.. never mind the smoke/butts, but you're eating at home, go for a drive to store.. etc, so you're really doubling your food and gas, power budgets...*
> *You save a whack of cash when you work by eating sandwich's and basic stuff........*


 
A sandwich actually sounds really good right now. Yeah i know what you're saying. that sounds like it may help keep me productive too. Like i should wake up in the morning and even if i have nothing to do , Go to Wawa and buy a coffee , read the paper. Things to keep me moving


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

My business is Domestic Servant.


420weedman said:


> i cant wait till im able to start up my own home business ...
> i like a day off during the week where i can get up at 9... make a little breakfast ... then hit the couch with the bong


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Lately ive been making sliced roast chicken, on white toast with american cheese, pesto mayo, and slices of bacon... ummmmmmmm


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My business is Domestic Servant.


i got one of those .... i think i need 2 to keep up tho


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My business is Domestic Servant.


*And hot wench extraordinaire ........... *



Cheech Wizard said:


> Lately ive been making sliced roast chicken, on white toast with american cheese, pesto mayo, and slices of bacon... ummmmmmmm


*MMMnnn.. Bacon... I just inhaled egg &.............................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

I love this song...heard it on Zack and Miri make a porno...[youtube]mMYGqTTj-GY[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have plant life popping through the ground from some Bulbs i planted last year , I have fresh grass growing (not weed) near the leech field , A bunch of tree's with buds , and Robins, blue jay's , and other birds all over the place ,, Yep Spring is Here ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love this song...heard it on Zack and Miri make a porno...[youtube]mMYGqTTj-GY[/youtube]




This is My Fave Live Song .. Although I like a lot of the songs ,,Chad Gracie is an awesome drummer 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf8kn4HOQp8&feature=related


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

did i mention i made a triple deck ham & cheese with lettuce sandwich ... Thanks to you twisty. good idea.lol


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

last summer, i planted about an acre of grass
it was all rye grass/weeds/ shit load of poison ivy
disc'n , raken ... for a whole month just to get ready to plant.
now i just have to put some ferts down soon .... relieved its all planted


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a good one, too.[youtube]dsOculxtdX8[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*Damn.. I wish I could see that youtube stuff without it killing my comp...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Live 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPYM08916-A&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7B0DoyEGhY


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is a good one, too.[youtube]dsOculxtdX8[/youtube]


 
almost made me cry.. I love that song. haven't heard it in awhile.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*WTF.... I bough some spuds to made potato salad and they exploded.. like damn popcorn..............*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF.... I bough some spuds to made potato salad and they exploded.. like damn popcorn..............*


 
what? did you bake them? you must owe the grocery store some money lol


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> almost made me cry.. I love that song. haven't heard it in awhile.



you pansy


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF.... I bough some spuds to made potato salad and they exploded.. like damn popcorn..............*





420weedman said:


> you pansy


 
dont be hating  lol


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> what? did you bake them? you must owe the grocery store some money lol


*Slow boil... it is friday 13th........*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy crap.. awwman. Im doing luandry. and my girl isn't answering her phone. shit man. something is wrong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Holy crap.. awwman. Im doing luandry. and my girl isn't answering her phone. shit man. something is wrong.



Hee Hee She is messing with your brother ..


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hee Hee She is messing with your brother ..


 
Just got a hold of her. I was thinkin the same thing. something she would do.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Just got a hold of her. I was thinkin the same thing. something she would do.




Then You need to get rid of her .. 

If you cant trust the one your with , Then there is no reason to waste any time with them ... Life is TOOO SHORT


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Then You need to get rid of her ..
> 
> If you cant trust the one your with , Then there is no reason to waste any time with them ... Life is TOOO SHORT


 
I trust her 100% bra. I meant , something she would do as a joke.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I trust her 100% bra. I meant , something she would do as a joke.



She would do your brother as a joke ........? 


I dont know what To say ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*Holy crap.... what a day .. I must have gotten 20+ Pm's today at 4 places............... Way too much work....... *




korvette1977 said:


> Then You need to get rid of her ..
> 
> If you cant trust the one your with , Then there is no reason to waste any time with them ... Life is TOOO SHORT


*Too true man... plus its not the girl always... the dogs be a howling even when they know she's off limits and sometimes giving in happens..*



worm5376 said:


> I trust her 100% bra. I meant , something she would do as a joke.


*Not to me my friend, not to me...

Says the guy eyeballing the cat...
*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> She would do your brother as a joke ........?
> 
> 
> I dont know what To say ...


 
that would suck..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> that would suck..


 Well I bet someone was sucking on something .. 

Purple Trainwreck and Hash Is in the bowl... Cheers ..


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

I knew that baby wasn't mines..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I bet someone was sucking on something ..
> 
> Purple Trainwreck and Hash Is in the bowl... Cheers ..


*Who said variety isn't the spice of life.... well yours at least.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I knew that baby wasn't mines..


*So... two heads was a clue..??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I knew that baby wasn't mines..



Momma's Baby , Daddy's Maybe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Twistyman said:


> *Who said variety isn't the spice of life.... well yours at least.... *


Your damn Skippy.....................


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2009)

any one want to trade spots with me at work? you can finish the day for me and i can go home and tend to my babies ane smoke some buds


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So... two heads was a clue..??*


depends on what heads you talkin about



korvette1977 said:


> Momma's Baby , Daddy's Maybe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/quote]
> 
> I want a swab test.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2222235]any one want to trade spots with me at work? you can finish the day for me and i can go home and tend to my babies ane smoke some buds [/quote]


Ha Ha .. Now thats Funny shit right there .. NOPE .. My girl will be home in about 2 hrs ,, Dont you like Burger King anymore ? You should be almost asst Mngr soon eh 








Hee Hee


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 13, 2009)

.......after noon break...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got a corned beef on the stove


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette.

Your damn Skippy.....................[/quote]

*..............^ right....*



SICC";2222235]any one want to trade spots with me at work? you can finish the day for me and i can go home and tend to my babies ane smoke some buds :mrgreen:[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Woo hoo... a day of pole dancing........... ;-)[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="misshestermoffitt said:


> .......after noon break...


*Come here and give me a hug..... *


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

i nominate this guy \/ for "WTF ?" thread of the year....
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/172000-commercial-weed.html

he wants to know how to make weed shitty like brick dirt weed, because he needs to sell it 
.... apparently any weed that gets you high is worthless


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i nominate this guy \/ for "WTF ?" thread of the year....
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/172000-commercial-weed.html
> 
> he wants to know how to make weed shitty like brick dirt weed, because he needs to sell it
> .... apparently any weed that gets you high is worthless


*Thats where the tires meet the pavement.. are you growing for expressly commercial grows or good quality for you, that some may be sold... I've no compassion for the crap merchants, and to find a connoisseur that sells is the trick........*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

yea i wouldnt touch that shit either ... but i dont know how you make more money with the same amount of shittier weed ....

so in my rush out the door this morning, i just noticed i didnt change my shirt and i have some hash on it from last nites experiment ... awesome !


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*So weed smells like weed product...... I see no issue..... Better than the pot shirt that looks like you were hit in the chest with buckshot....
**This is more for the older people here, who's weed always had seeds that exploded and burned shit...... Back when there was 3-5 types of available weed.
Lets see, what were they when I grew up..
Jamaican.........
Mexican...........
Thai stick.........
Hawaiian ........
and what was sold as Panama Red... but lacking accreditation..


Speaking of weeds.. wheres vette..??
*


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So weed smells like weed product...... I see no issue..... Better than the pot shirt that looks like you were hit in the chest with buckshot....
> **This is more for the older people here, who's weed always had seeds that exploded and burned shit...... Back when there was 3-5 types of available weed.
> Lets see, what were they when I grew up..
> Jamaican.........
> ...


probably being manhandled by china.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *
> 
> **This is more for the older people here, who's weed always had seeds that exploded and burned shit...... Back when there was 3-5 types of available weed.
> 
> *


so you old timers couldnt see seeds in your weed back then either ?

or just liked smoking them anyway ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so you old timers couldnt see seeds in your weed back then either ?
> 
> or just liked smoking them anyway ?


*It was the norm.... there was a few years where the Mexican brick weed had so many I had a frisbie and would have to roll all the seeds out.. one bag which I remember because I actually threw a punch was 4 grams seeds out of 28..*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It was the norm.... there was a few years where the Mexican brick weed had so many I had a frisbie and would have to roll all the seeds out.. one bag which I remember because I actually threw a punch was 4 grams seeds out of 28..*


god damn, 4 grams?

woulda been a nice bag to "johnny apple-seed" it with


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 13, 2009)

what did you have left after the seeds and stems were removed


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So weed smells like weed product...... I see no issue..... Better than the pot shirt that looks like you were hit in the chest with buckshot....
> **This is more for the older people here, who's weed always had seeds that exploded and burned shit...... Back when there was 3-5 types of available weed.
> Lets see, what were they when I grew up..
> Jamaican.........
> ...


YOU RANG ( In my best Lurch Voice )


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> probably being manhandled by china.




That'll be later


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> That'll be later


I have a feeling that one of you (or both) will end up with a broken hip.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, what's going on? Yes it's March Break! Woot woot! A whole week off. Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> I have a feeling that one of you (or both) will end up with a broken hip.



Nah we are sure to use Plenty of WD-40 beforehand


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so you old timers couldnt see seeds in your weed back then either ?
> 
> or just liked smoking them anyway ?






DudeLebowski said:


> god damn, 4 grams?
> 
> woulda been a nice bag to "johnny apple-seed" it with





ro[B said:


> [/B]ert 14617;2223002]what did you have left after the seeds and stems were removed


*It was relevant to the times.... an OZ of hash was $70.00, and not home made... weed was $20-50 OZ....*


korvette1977 said:


> YOU RANG ( In my best Lurch Voice )



*Whats up.... I think the cows got tips.....

*


Chiceh said:


> Hello everyone, what's going on? Yes it's March Break! Woot woot! A whole week off. Fire it uP.


*Great stuff, plus it looks like spring may break this week.....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah we are sure to use Plenty of WD-40 beforehand


even wd-40 has it's limits.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah we are sure to use Plenty of WD-40 beforehand


*Grease nipples... 






I said grease vette..........*


----------



## budman52 (Mar 13, 2009)

i wake and bake every day . stay high all the day long


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Grease nipples...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He told me it was grease.....



korvette1977 said:


> Nah we are sure to use Plenty of WD-40 beforehand


No we don't.... maybe you do.... but not me.



Kant said:


> even wd-40 has it's limits.....


Hey.... I am only in my early 40's. I was a gymnast in my youth. 4'10 1/2" and proud of it. I do not and will not need new hips...... not for a while at least. 



Hello everyone!!!! Happy Friday!


----------



## bongedman929 (Mar 13, 2009)

HEY!!! man im so glad for spring break... i couldnt wait that i lit a joint in my car as i was leaving school


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hello everyone, what's going on? Yes it's March Break! Woot woot! A whole week off. Fire it uP.


Hey girl!!!! Good for you, March break. I do not get a break until Easter... then Memorial Day in May..... then out in June!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> HEY!!! man im so glad for spring break... i couldnt wait that i lit a joint in my car as i was leaving school


Another spring breaker!!! Nice stuff!

Welcome and enjoy you well deserved time off!


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> He told me it was grease.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm more worried about vette. I mean if his solution for a broken hip is wd-40....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> even wd-40 has it's limits.....


 I know if we work it too hard it combust's and we need to pull out the fire supression tanks out


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I know if we work it too hard it combust's and we need to pull out the fire supression tanks out


what is china not hot enough for you?


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> what is china not hot enough for you?


Ouch!!!! That hurt!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll tell ya The wd-40 turns my latex suits into mush ... I wonder If Billy Mays Has anything to help me mend it ..?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> what is china not hot enough for you?


 Too Hot ,,I bit off more than I can chew ,,, I could cum just thinking about her ,, 

She Is Smokin Hot .. She makes me sizzle like bacon in a hot pan ...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Ouch!!!! That hurt!



Im sorry Honey ,, I'll use more lube ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im sorry Honey ,, I'll use more lube ...



Not physically silly... mentally and emotionally. I'm not "hot" enough.


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

wait. if you're sizzling like bacon, how come you need more grease?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> wait. if you're sizzling like bacon, how come you need more grease?


 I was using that as an example ..I was not using bacon..

That would be animal abuse ,,


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 13, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmm 


BlueBerry Pie ...

Thats The Ticket


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

always with the food......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

So i put some makeup on today, cuz I'm a zit face this week.Elderly Mexican men followed me with their eyes in the store.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So i put some makeup on today, cuz I'm a zit face this week.Elderly Mexican men followed me with their eyes in the store.


well atleast you have that option. when i get zit it's "hello world!"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Get some matte mouse makeup.You can't even tell you're wearing it.Beautiful finish.


Kant said:


> well atleast you have that option. when i get zit it's "hello world!"


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get some matte mouse makeup.You can't even tell you're wearing it.Beautiful finish.


well i suppose buying makeup can't be any more embarrassing when my gf used to ask me to get pads.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaant, I'll tell you what I told my old man.NO ONE is going to think you're using them.


Kant said:


> well i suppose buying makeup can't be any more embarrassing when my gf used to ask me to get pads.....


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kaant, I'll tell you what I told my old man.NO ONE is going to think you're using them.


you know I thought the samething about the maxi pads but the look that the cashier gave me was a little unsettling.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

zits don't really bother me that much though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Tell him..."yeah, that's right, I'm getting pussy.It just happens to have a nosebleed this week."


Kant said:


> you know I thought the samething about the maxi pads but the look that the cashier gave me was a little unsettling.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tell him..."yeah, that's right, I'm getting pussy.It just happens to have a nosebleed this week."


actually i was tempted to say "yeah that's right, they're for me."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

MMMMM! Don'tcha love cotton candy?


Kant said:


> actually i was tempted to say "yeah that's right, they're for me."


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

well i haven't had to do that in some time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Morning 

Its That Time ...

You stoners sleep too much


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Its That Time ...
> 
> You stoners sleep too much


morning vette.

we just started going to bed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning vette.
> 
> we just started going to bed.


Ahhhhhh Thats right Bats are Night owls ..


Im smoking some Purple trainwreck.. Its good getting stoned early ..


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhh Thats right Bats are Night owls ..
> 
> 
> Im smoking some Purple trainwreck.. Its good getting stoned early ..


It's good to be baked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Kant said:


> It's good to be baked.



Indeed ,,

What part of the world do you rest your wings ? You east coast ?


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Indeed ,,
> 
> What part of the world do you rest your wings ? You east coast ?


well i'm on eastern time but i'm not really near the coast.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i'm on eastern time but i'm not really near the coast.


 what do bats do in the winter ?
Hibernate ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kaant, I'll tell you what I told my old man.NO ONE is going to think you're using them.





Kant said:


> you know I thought the samething about the maxi pads but the look that the cashier gave me was a little unsettling.


*I remember at 16 the 1st time I bought condoms... A lady who was a friend of my mum worked there so I waited till she was not near the cash and promptly put them on counter... she looks at them ??? then picks them up and yells across the store... "hey Claire (moms friend), how much are these condoms.....??" *



Stoney McFried said:


> Tell him..."yeah, that's right, I'm getting pussy.It just happens to have a nosebleed this week."


*I used the thin ones for bass drum muffles....... A bit embarrassing when one fell off and landed on the floor in the bar...... Opps...!! *



korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Its That Time ...
> 
> You stoners sleep too much


*Damn dude... up early.. shit the bed...??? 

So, hows by you..?? 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 14, 2009)

Good morning all, wake n bake time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I remember at 16 the 1st time I bought condoms... A lady who was a friend of my mum worked there so I waited till she was not near the cash and promptly put them on counter... she looks at them ??? then picks them up and yells across the store... "hey Claire (moms friend), how much are these condoms.....??" *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I did not sleep well.. Im drawing up plans for an addition on the house , Started out with a full basement and two other levels on top.(Like our house now ) But after adding up costs and upgrades (central a/c and new gas furnace, bigger and new water heater and filter system) it looks as though that third floor is not in the Budget , Unless I just frame and finish the outside and hold off on the inside .. I have aprox 40k to play with Im up to 60k with the 3rd floor Im adding 4 bedrooms another bath and was looking to add to our loft (bedroom ) So im crunching #'s and whatnot ..Im drawing the plans myself then having an architeck redraw them.. It saves Money .

Besides Lumber this is the killer on cost's But they are the best Foundations Cost for a 24' x 24' is about 12-15k
http://www.superiorwalls.com/index.php


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all, wake n bake time.



Good morning Sunshine .. 

How about cooking me up some breakfast


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all, wake n bake time.


*Morning Chiceh..... *



korvette1977 said:


> Nah I did not sleep well.. Im drawing up plans for an addition on the house , Started out with a full basement and two other levels on top.(Like our house now ) But after adding up costs and upgrades (central a/c and new gas furnace, bigger and new water heater and filter system) it looks as though that third floor is not in the Budget , Unless I just frame and finish the outside and hold off on the inside .. I have aprox 40k to play with Im up to 60k with the 3rd floor Im adding 4 bedrooms another bath and was looking to add to our loft (bedroom ) So im crunching #'s and whatnot ..Im drawing the plans myself then having an architeck redraw them.. It saves Money .
> 
> Besides Lumber this is the killer on cost's But they are the best Foundations Cost for a 24' x 24' is about 12-15k
> http://www.superiorwalls.com/index.php


*Quite the project... If you have gas are you going with a tankless water heater...?? I have a friend who got one and it was a bit more initially but he figures two years savings will offset the cost.....

I saw those walls on a Holmes on Homes.. they sound great, and the insulation rating is high......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Good morning all.

Saturday morning wake and bake


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Sunshine ..
> 
> How about cooking me up some breakfast





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Saturday morning wake and bake



I am going out for breakfast today! woot woot. Just blazing till time to go so I am good and hungry, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Bring me back a doggie bag please.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bring me back a doggie bag please.



Do you like peameal bacon?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Saturday morning wake and bake





misshestermoffitt said:


> Bring me back a doggie bag please.


*Morning miss....

Me too .. pancakes with whipped butter and maple syrup......... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

What kind of bacon?  ya lost me there......... 






Chiceh said:


> Do you like peameal bacon?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What kind of bacon?  ya lost me there.........


*Canadian bacon... MMMmmmm...!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Chiceh..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gas is for the propane heat ..I use an electric Hot water heater ..

Inow have to draw up the plumbing plans the electric plans and the HVAC plans and then I can submit them ..I'll get 1/2 done today ..1/2 tomorrow and make the call on monday


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Morning all. toking some reg middies.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Morning all. toking some reg middies.


*Hey worm.. hows your saturday going......*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey worm.. hows your saturday going......*


Sup Twisty.. the morning is good. the birds are chirping like mad in the house. 5 birds & 3 dogs later. barely get a moment of silence . filling out a online app for a job. Hows your day going .


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Sup Twisty.. the morning is good. the birds are chirping like mad in the house. 5 birds & 3 dogs later. barely get a moment of silence . filling out a online app for a job. Hows your day going .


*Slow start to the day... just singing to the babies and praying for females.........
Yeah they can make a racket..... 
Hey good luck on the job hunt.......
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

mornin everyone it looks like im getting rained out today need to do some transplanting anyway,i'll be pulling for you worm good luck with the job hunt


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Its bake time again ..................


Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

Morning everyone!
I was awakened by my birds screaming, ugh. Nothing like hearing "HEY Motherfuc...." Really pisses me off. They know it pisses me off too, they laugh at me. I am being abused by birds over here, lol....

Bake time


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Slow start to the day... just singing to the babies and praying for females.........*
> *Yeah they can make a racket..... *
> *Hey good luck on the job hunt.......*


 
Thanx Twisty.. If this dont work out. anybody got any good ideas on how to rob a bank? l 50/50

My 1 dog sleeps late into the pm. he's old. but the great dane is a feckin clutz. literaly knocks everything over with his tail. now i know why they said i should have snipped his tail. I dont like doing things like that to animals. he's all natural so he looks like scooby lol and the cockatoos .. forget it. sabrina & huegh squawking half of the day. Ima cook them one day. i swear i will.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

my folks had friends in cal. who's birds asked for help and would say come talk to me of course we being kids were told stay away after we got yelled at for messing with the birds they would laugh at us they know what they are doing


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like sunny has 1 of my birds. Nice..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my folks had friends in cal. who's birds asked for help and would say come talk to me of course we being kids were told stay away after we got yelled at for messing with the birds they would laugh at us they know what they are doing


Oh hell yeah they know! Mine will call the dogs over and throw food to the dogs just to see the dogs beg for food. They will hold the food above them and then laugh at them while they cry....They are crazy and hard to live with....I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Looks like sunny has 1 of my birds. Nice..


Yeah I have 3 Toos....2 Umbrellas and a Citron. I also have Amazons....I am a crazy bird lady....so they tell me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Poor Sunny  I'm glad my cats can't talk, I have one that would follow me all day long yelling "hey motherfucker.....FOOD" 

I hear lots of outside birds singing here this morning, many green things are sprouting up all over the yard and today, my Bleeding Hearts made an appearance  I love when they bloom, what a kick ass flower.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that. I have 2 umbrellas 2 sun conures 1 African grey parrot.. they all squawk till they get what they want.. and it's very true. my birds feed my dogs there delicious treast all the time , but in a teasing manner. it's halarious. for some reason sabrina always calls my one yellow lab richard.. lmao his names Bishop hahaha!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Poor Sunny  I'm glad my cats can't talk, I have one that would follow me all day long yelling "hey motherfucker.....FOOD"
> 
> I hear lots of outside birds singing here this morning, many green things are sprouting up all over the yard and today, my Bleeding Hearts made an appearance  I love when they bloom, what a kick ass flower.


Morning Miss! I LOVE bleeding hearts, they are beautiful. Spring is almost here, the birds outside are going crazy in the mornings and you can tell it is here! 



worm5376 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I have 2 umbrellas 2 sun conures 1 African grey parrot.. they all squawk till they get what they want.. and it's very true. my birds feed my dogs there delicious treast all the time , but in a teasing manner. it's halarious. for some reason sabrina always calls my one yellow lab richard.. lmao his names Bishop hahaha!


I always wanted a Sun Conure, and I would name it.....SUNNY!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Miss! I LOVE bleeding hearts, they are beautiful. Spring is almost here, the birds outside are going crazy in the mornings and you can tell it is here!
> 
> 
> I always wanted a Sun Conure, and I would name it.....SUNNY!!!


 
Guess what there names are.. lol Sunny boy.. AND... Drum rolllllllllll Sunny Girl


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

I almost forgot....I was outside this morning drinking my coffee and listening to the birds, very peaceful...Then I saw 2 mallard ducks going up the canal, I thought it was strange...you never see those kinds of ducks here.
Well, I am watching them and all of a sudden...SNAP!!! An alligator lunged out of the water and took them BOTH down. It was National Geographic shit!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Guess what there names are.. lol Sunny boy.. AND... Drum rolllllllllll Sunny Girl


LOL, that is funny! That is what I would of named them too!! 
Nice to have another crazy parrot owner out here!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I almost forgot....I was outside this morning drinking my coffee and listening to the birds, very peaceful...Then I saw 2 mallard ducks going up the canal, I thought it was strange...you never see those kinds of ducks here.
> Well, I am watching them and all of a sudden...SNAP!!! An alligator lunged out of the water and took them BOTH down. It was National Geographic shit!


I would have loved to see that



Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, that is funny! That is what I would of named them too!!
> Nice to have another crazy parrot owner out here!!!


Yeah i seen you around b4, just nevver found an apropriate moment to make convo about it. I dont wanna be the crazy guy with birds tryna talk to other crazy bird people . idk if that even makes sense


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I almost forgot....I was outside this morning drinking my coffee and listening to the birds, very peaceful...Then I saw 2 mallard ducks going up the canal, I thought it was strange...you never see those kinds of ducks here.
> Well, I am watching them and all of a sudden...SNAP!!! An alligator lunged out of the water and took them BOTH down. It was National Geographic shit!


note to self....no swimming at sunny house.

that would be awesome, i love watching nature. and thats the real deal there!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I would have loved to see that
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i seen you around b4, just nevver found an apropriate moment to make convo about it. I dont wanna be the crazy guy with birds tryna talk to other crazy bird people . idk if that even makes sense


Nope, it didn't.....I like it!!!



SlikWiLL13 said:


> note to self....no swimming at sunny house.
> 
> that would be awesome, i love watching nature. and thats the real deal there!


Hey Slik!
This is the second time I have seen something this extreme. The first time it was a huge Heron, out of the water, walking along the bank. That alligator came out of the water and landed on top of him...It was mere seconds and then it was over. If I wasn't watching at that exact moment I would of missed it. It is cool and I love birds, but, I know this is just a part of it all. Neat stuff.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Aw....man, I hope those weren't my Mallards. I have some that swim up and down my creek in the summer. I like to watch them. 

I've been waiting for them to come back, and the great blue Heron that fishes in the creek. 





Sunnysideup said:


> I almost forgot....I was outside this morning drinking my coffee and listening to the birds, very peaceful...Then I saw 2 mallard ducks going up the canal, I thought it was strange...you never see those kinds of ducks here.
> Well, I am watching them and all of a sudden...SNAP!!! An alligator lunged out of the water and took them BOTH down. It was National Geographic shit!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

im getting rid of my duck suit ,i'll have to find something else to swim in


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunny, do you get alligators in your yard ever?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

alligators...reason # 47 why i wont move to florida. its right there in between #46 excessive senior citizens behind the wheel and # 48 cockroaches the size of your hand (palmetto bugs)


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its bake time again ..................
> 
> 
> Cheers


*So, finish the west wing plans on Casa vette yet.......*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> I was awakened by my birds screaming, ugh. Nothing like hearing "HEY Motherfuc...." Really pisses me off. They know it pisses me off too, they laugh at me. I am being abused by birds over here, lol....
> 
> Bake time


*Poor Sunny.... ruled by the roost......*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Poor Sunny  I'm glad my cats can't talk, I have one that would follow me all day long yelling "hey motherfucker.....FOOD"
> 
> r.


*My cat answers to anything I say..actually its quite funny... One vowel and I'm calling an Exorcist......*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> note to self....no swimming at sunny house.
> 
> that would be awesome, i love watching nature. and thats the real deal there!


*I read once about this biker who was well endowed and he was swimming in some bayou and a snapping turtle got his dangly bits...
I guess the name "tiny" my be apropos....
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

slick if it wasnt for the alligators you wouldn't be able to leave your house they eat lots of the copperhead and water moccasins


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> slick if it wasnt for the alligators you wouldn't be able to leave your house they eat lots of the copperhead and water moccasins


reasons # 32 & #73


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

There really isn't anything in my area that can kill you, other than people and dogs, and deer leaping in front of your car.

Edit that, we do have coyotes, but they're big wussies that hunt cats and small stuff like that.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

mosquito's have to be in the top #5


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, do you get alligators in your yard ever?


Yes I do...My lawn guy almost mowed one over a couple of weeks ago. That gator was a good 8 footer....and he wasn't moving. I told the guy to let him be and just come back next week, he has not been back yet, lol...I was attacked by one in my yard when we first moved here. Scared the shit out of me. They lurk in the canal and wait for the opportunity. I NEVER let my dogs outside alone, never. They are a problem and when they start lurking around the house I call the Fish and Wildlife peeps and they come out and bait and catch them. I don't like doing that though, I know they kill them. But, if they get too close, I call.

Mornin Twisty!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> mosquito's have to be in the top #5


yup, i hate vampires.

im a firm believer that our blood is on the inside of us for a reason.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Mosquitoes are attracted to the pheromones in sweat and dark colors. 

If you are going to be outdoors after dark, take a quick shower to wash the sweat off and wear a clean light colored shirt. Don't wear perfume or cologne, it attracts bugs.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im getting rid of my duck suit ,i'll have to find something else to swim in


LMAO!! good idea


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

If I was mowing and saw an alligator hanging around in the yard  , I think that would be it for me and mowing. 

I don't think I could ever get used to that, I'm too set in my ways.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mosquitoes are attracted to the pheromones in sweat and dark colors.
> 
> If you are going to be outdoors after dark, take a quick shower to wash the sweat off and wear a clean light colored shirt. Don't wear perfume or cologne, it attracts bugs.


*Plus co2...... 

Morning Sunny...
slik...
robert....... hope I didn't miss anyone....
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If I was mowing and saw an alligator hanging around in the yard  , I think that would be it for me and mowing.
> 
> I don't think I could ever get used to that, I'm too set in my ways.


yeah, id have me some really long grass. although having local gators would make for easy "disposal" of those who dont agree with me.

maybe it aint all bad.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah, id have me some really long grass. although having local gators would make for easy "disposal" of those who dont agree with me.
> 
> maybe it aint all bad.


*Right there by the waterway officer..... hee hee....*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Right there by the waterway officer..... hee hee....*


they were down by the water smokin that dopity dope!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> they were down by the water smokin that dopity dope!


lmfao!!! hahahaha! good shit


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

omg...i friggin love french onion dip and chips!!!!!

sorry, random.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

and cops wear those dressy shoes with no traction.......




SlikWiLL13 said:


> they were down by the water smokin that dopity dope!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, I am looking for this pic I took a couple weeks ago of a gator that was following me in my kayak. He was HUGE, when he came to the surface there was a rumble. I got a good pic of him and I can't find it. I know he was thinking of taking me down, I could feel it...
Last year there was a lawn guy that got eaten in my canal. He was doing yard work and got hot and decided to take a dip in the canal. Everyone warned him and he said he did it all the time....Well, that was his last time. They found the rest of his body down by my house....Stupid people.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

.... has suddenly lost the desire to kayak at Sunny's house.......

That's scary, you be careful out there.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

sunny i've seen overhead shots of florida's coast line its swarming with sharks what are the marinas like aren't you concerned


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

Miss, I am very careful and I always tell someone I am going out. I avoid kayaking during their breeding months, it is dangerous. But, it is hella fun too!

Here is a guy...not from my canal, but, you get the idea...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

......

there are no words.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> .... has suddenly lost the desire to kayak at Sunny's house.......
> 
> That's scary, you be careful out there.


*twisty don't do "prey" well either........... lets see him shit out my steel hip... that'll sour him off of fat freaks from Quebec.........

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sunny i've seen overhead shots of florida's coast line its swarming with sharks what are the marinas like aren't you concerned


I am a diver. Yes, they are here. Doesn't bother me too much. Here is a shot of a Barracuda I took while diving...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *twisty don't do "prey" well either........... lets see him shit out my steel hip... that'll sour him off of fat freaks from Quebec.........
> 
> *


lolololololololololololololol, I love you Twistyman!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Miss, I am very careful and I always tell someone I am going out. I avoid kayaking during their breeding months, it is dangerous. But, it is hella fun too!
> 
> Here is a guy...not from my canal, but, you get the idea...


 
That is fawkd up!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Miss, I am very careful and I always tell someone I am going out. I avoid kayaking during their breeding months, it is dangerous. But, it is hella fun too!
> 
> Here is a guy...not from my canal, but, you get the idea...


*Grim shit... you ever see the video "Faces of death" this guy's parachuting and fucks up and lands right in the middle of gatorama.... not a good thing......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Grim shit... you ever see the video "Faces of death" this guy's parachuting and fucks up and lands right in the middle of gatorama.... not a good thing......*


Oh yeah I have seen that! That Faces of Death is some real shit! Freaky!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am a diver. Yes, they are here. Doesn't bother me too much. Here is a shot of a Barracuda I took while diving...


*Theres a good barracuda one too.. guys hiding in a school of fish and they feed by just ripping through the school and one got his face....... better results than gatorama....

I caught a nice cuda 5 miles of Hollywood Fla. well got to boat and broke leader at the boat........ 
it was this big says the one armed fisherman.........
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Theres a good barracuda one too.. guys hiding in a school of fish and they feed by just ripping through the school and one got his face....... better results than gatorama....
> 
> I caught a nice cuda 5 miles of Hollywood Fla. well got to boat and broke leader at the boat........
> it was this big says the one armed fisherman.........
> *


I was just talking about the guy that got his face ripped off, yesterday!
We dive wrecks and whatnot...I have seen grouper the size of a car. That barracuda in the pic was about 4 feet. I have seen divers chased by bull sharks too. When that stuff comes around I go up top and get high and stay out of the water. Now, my husband lives for it....too dangerous for me. I don't want my kids to be orphans...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am a diver. Yes, they are here. Doesn't bother me too much. Here is a shot of a Barracuda I took while diving...


 
I would have hunted that mother fucker. I am a very active and avid angler.. cuda would have had no chance with me around ..  Only reason i'm not fishing now is cuzz money is bone dry.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I would have hunted that mother fucker. I am a very active and avid angler.. cuda would have had no chance with me around ..  Only reason i'm not fishing now is cuzz money is bone dry.


I have read your posts and I know you have a passion for fishing....You would fit in over here at my house....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have read your posts and I know you have a passion for fishing....You would fit in over here at my house....


 I'm packing my bags as we speak. last time i went to florida it was for a wedding. I was hoping to go fishing but they decided to charter a boat the same day i was leaving. I was highly upset to say the least.. i would post a pic up of some fishies but that means i have to edit my face out..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I'm packing my bags as we speak. last time i went to florida it was for a wedding. I was hoping to go fishing but they decided to charter a boat the same day i was leaving. I was highly upset to say the least.. i would post a pic up of some fishies but that means i have to edit my face out..


You are welcome here anytime! Yes, we do have great fishing. If you love the water, Florida is the place. I would love to see some of your fishie pics! But, I understand...

Okay guys, all this talk has made me want to go kayaking. I am off!! I will talk with you all later today! If I see anything good I will get a pic! Have a good day... to all of you!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

i'll edit my face out of some fish pics a lil later. dont wanna dissapoint you. I live in new jersey so fishing is a big part of my life . when funds allow that is.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You are welcome here anytime! Yes, we do have great fishing. If you love the water, Florida is the place. I would love to see some of your fishie pics! But, I understand...
> 
> Okay guys, all this talk has made me want to go kayaking. I am off!! I will talk with you all later today! If I see anything good I will get a pic! Have a good day... to all of you!


O lawdy lawd.. be Carefulllllll!!! try and get a cool pic


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

one word..... Jim


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

its raining here im thinking of opening ron


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

my liquor stays clear...unless its jagermiester

and whiskey brins out the Irish in me its not pretty.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

im with you slik i can go out with my wife and drink bacardi's all night wisky makes me angry,


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

haha yea Whiskey will bring the beast out of any one


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2226474]haha yea Whiskey will bring the beast out of any one[/quote]

and im not nearly as big of a guy as "the beast" thinks i am, it usually doesnt work out too good.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have a few scares on my chin where i received an attitude adjustment or two


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

*I've been known to throw a punch myself drinking whiskey .........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

i like to think i've out grown that


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

My eyes are killing me ... 

My brain needs a break.. But I cant stop, Im fixated on finishing this blueprint .


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

i really wish the ground was stable enough for basements here


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i really wish the ground was stable enough for basements here


 Im figuring it out every way , poured walls , Cinder block, concrete block, superior Walls , Poured slab and build with lumber on top of .. Gotta see where I can save .. 

I have the structure done to scale(graph paper) The electric layout , Now pricing windows doors and fixtures .. 

But 1st a bowl


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My eyes are killing me ...
> 
> My brain needs a break.. But I cant stop, Im fixated on finishing this blueprint .





korvette1977 said:


> Im figuring it out every way , poured walls , Cinder block, concrete block, superior Walls , Poured slab and build with lumber on top of .. Gotta see where I can save ..
> 
> I have the structure done to scale(graph paper) The electric layout , Now pricing windows doors and fixtures ..
> 
> But 1st a bowl


*1st things 1st..... So where's the veg room go......?? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *1st things 1st..... So where's the veg room go......?? *


 Thats at a friends House ,,This our home ,Nothing is ever grown on this land 

Well just veggies and flowers


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

can you smoke fish food?


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

and get high off it


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

Why Not just smoke Pot ?


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah but i have a shit load of fish food


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 14, 2009)

joejoebeanhead said:


> yeah but i have a shit load of fish food




Flakes ?

Snort it ...


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

and no fish


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 14, 2009)

Fish food is mostly ground up fish...I've smoked salmon before so I'm sure you could smoke fish food


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

ill try weting it wait till it drys then smoke?.. that sound stright..


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

does it get u high?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

he may have been talking about smoking the salmon on a smoke pit


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Mar 14, 2009)

fuck it then never mind... hey can anyone send me a free bowl.. please


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*there is no such thing as "free"....................*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats at a friends House ,,This our home ,Nothing is ever grown on this land
> 
> Well just veggies and flowers


*Safer.. if I lived in the US I may feel that way too.. 

you leave the gate open...*



joejoebeanhead said:


> fuck it then never mind... hey can anyone send me a free bowl.. please


*No selling/ buying /groveling here.... smarten up.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

free bowl? No headshop nearby?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

here take this nug of Bubba Kush, i just pic'd u on some


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> free bowl? No headshop nearby?


 didn't you mean pet shop the guy is smoking fish food???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Not a bad idea...


Twistyman said:


> *I used the thin ones for bass drum muffles....... A bit embarrassing when one fell off and landed on the floor in the bar...... Opps...!! *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

How is everyone this evening? I'm feeling a little bit .......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey miss, nice to see you!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

What's up Stoney? Here quick, smoke this......


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm with ya Sicc...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Well...ok.....


misshestermoffitt said:


> What's up Stoney? Here quick, smoke this......


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

im flying high


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Me too.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

My plant is already starting to stink.I'm not even in flower.Is this normal?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes it is. Mine stink in veg, but more in flower and when in flower they seem to stink even more during lights out. 

I just had to kill my Skunk x Northern lights for being a male today, and it's little clone too. Kind of pissed me off, that was good weed and there was only the one seed, I was sure it would be a hermie femmed seed. I really wanted those genetics.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My plant is already starting to stink.I'm not even in flower.Is this normal?


*yes........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

its normal,


so high


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Awww, man, that sucks. I'm using fem seeds, and I think from now on, that's what I'll do, since I plan on small grows.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes it is. Mine stink in veg, but more in flower and when in flower they seem to stink even more during lights out.
> 
> I just had to kill my Skunk x Northern lights for being a male today, and it's little clone too. Kind of pissed me off, that was good weed and there was only the one seed, I was sure it would be a hermie femmed seed. I really wanted those genetics.





tipsgnob said:


> *yes........*


Time to play Mario![quote="SICC";2228078]its normal,


so high





[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

I miss mario 

i need to get my old Nintendo bac my my homie


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*who is mario?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, lookit this.
*Italy dig unearths female 'vampire' in Venice*




 By ARIEL DAVID, Associated Press Writer Ariel David, Associated Press Writer  Sat Mar 14, 1:51 am ET
   AP  This photo released by forensic archaeologist and anthropologist Matteo Borrini of Florence University,  



    *Slideshow:*Remains of 16th-century 'vampire' found
 


ROME  An archaeological dig near Venice has unearthed the 16th-century remains of a woman with a brick stuck between her jaws  evidence, experts say, that she was believed to be a vampire. The unusual burial is thought to be the result of an ancient vampire-slaying ritual. It suggests the legend of the mythical bloodsucking creatures was tied to medieval ignorance of how diseases spread and what happens to bodies after death, experts said.
The well-preserved skeleton was found in 2006 on the Lazzaretto Nuovo island, north of the lagoon city, amid other corpses buried in a mass grave during an epidemic of plague that hit Venice in 1576.
"Vampires don't exist, but studies show people at the time believed they did," said Matteo Borrini, a forensic archaeologist and anthropologist at Florence University who studied the case over the last two years. "For the first time we have found evidence of an exorcism against a vampire."
Medieval texts show the belief in vampires was fueled by the disturbing appearance of decomposing bodies, Borrini told The Associated Press by telephone.
During epidemics, mass graves were often reopened to bury fresh corpses and diggers would chance upon older bodies that were bloated, with blood seeping out of their mouth and with an inexplicable hole in the shroud used to cover their face.
"These characteristics are all tied to the decomposition of bodies," Borrini said. "But they saw a fat, dead person, full of blood and with a hole in the shroud, so they would say: 'This guy is alive, he's drinking blood and eating his shroud.'"
Modern forensic science shows the bloating is caused by a buildup of gases, while fluid seeping from the mouth is pushed up by decomposing organs, Borrini said. The shroud would have been consumed by bacteria found in the mouth area, he said.
At the time however, what passed for scientific texts taught that "shroud-eaters" were vampires who fed on the cloth and cast a spell that would spread the plague in order to increase their ranks.
To kill the undead creatures, the stake-in-the-heart method popularized by later literature was not enough: A stone or brick had to be forced into the vampire's mouth so that it would starve to death, Borrini said.
That's what is believed to have happened to the woman found on the Lazzaretto island, which was used as a quarantine zone by Venice. Aged around 60, she died of the plague during the epidemic that also claimed the life of the painter Titian.
Much later, someone jammed the brick into her mouth when the grave was reopened. Borrini said that marks and breaks left by blunt instruments on several among more than 100 skeletons found by the archaeologists show that the grave was reused in a later epidemic.
Such a reconstruction of events is plausible, as is the link to the superstitions about "shroud-eaters," said Piero Mannucci, the vice president of the Italian Society of Anthropology and Ethnology.
"Maybe a priest or a gravedigger put the brick in her mouth, which is what was normally done in such cases," Mannucci said.
The anthropologist, who did not take part in Borrini's research, said that at a time when bacteria were unknown, such superstitions were a way for the terrified population to explain the waves of plague epidemics that killed millions during the Middle Ages. Jews were also often accused of spreading the disease.
Borrini said the discovery shows that vampires in popular culture were originally quite different from the elegant, aristocratic blood-drinker depicted in Bram Stoker's 1897 novel "Dracula" and in countless Hollywood revisitations.
"The real vampire of tradition was different," he said. "It was just a decomposing body."


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*I think I ran into one of those last night..............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Tips got a hickey!


tipsgnob said:


> *I think I ran into one of those last night..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tips got a hickey!


*roflmao.....on my dickey.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *roflmao.....on my dickey.....*


*Too bad about those two holes though......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Somebody chewed on tips gnob!


tipsgnob said:


> *roflmao.....on my dickey.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*ohhhhhhhh...........I think I'm dying..............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Bet that's what you yelled last night, too.


tipsgnob said:


> *ohhhhhhhh...........I think I'm dying..............*


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bet that's what you yelled last night, too.


*I'm glad I'm not a smart ass...I yelled your name.......








bud bat........sup



*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

My real name or my handle?


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad I'm not a smart ass...I yelled your name.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My real name or my handle?


............


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

just be careful where you put that gun.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

be safe just yell out honey or darling


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Lol, turd.


tipsgnob said:


> ............


I don't yell. I just lie there, stiff as a board, and read a nice book......


robert 14617 said:


> be safe just yell out honey or darling


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL funny stuff stoney


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol, turd.
> 
> I don't yell. I just lie there, stiff as a board, and read a nice book......


*liar liar pants on fire......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Are you watching me?


tipsgnob said:


> *liar liar pants on fire......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

montreal is playing new jersey going to watch the match


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Are you watching me?


*is that you?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

No, that's her!


tipsgnob said:


> *is that you?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, that's her!


*yo better take those flaming pants off....in front of you living room window.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

You must be looking in some other house...I'm in my bedroom right now.


tipsgnob said:


> *yo better take those flaming pants off....in front of you living room window.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You must be looking in some other house...I'm in my bedroom right now.


*I have a very powerful telescope....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

If you're seeking a heavenly body, better look elsewhere!


tipsgnob said:


> *I have a very powerful telescope....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you're seeking a heavenly body, better look elsewhere!


*what color are your eyes?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

*Me thinks she doth protest too much... he's probably some sex slave tied up in the basement... and so spent that he's down to 120LBS.....

*


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Me thinks she doth protest too much... he's probably some sex slave tied up in the basement... and so spent that he's down to 120LBS.....
> 
> *


it's was tips replacement. he wants his job back


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*SORRY.....were not hiring..........*


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothin better than hittin' that bubbler at 7am before goin to work. Best part on the entire day, my job iz so much more chill when ur blazzed, specially when u have to deal with some bitchy ass customerz.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Brown!


tipsgnob said:


> *what color are your eyes?*


Nah, he just doesn't like me anymore.


Twistyman said:


> *Me thinks she doth protest too much... he's probably some sex slave tied up in the basement... and so spent that he's down to 120LBS.....
> 
> *


Tips didn't have an off switch!


Kant said:


> it's was tips replacement. he wants his job back


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tips didn't have an off switch!


that's why his cows are trying to give him back to you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

He's turning them into hamburger!


Kant said:


> that's why his cows are trying to give him back to you.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*mmmmm hamburger.......I have not eaten since........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

I cant wait until im like 120 years old, still hittin the bong


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Brown! Quote:
Originally Posted by *tipsgnob*  
_*what color are your eyes?*_


thats what I thought.....


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> He's turning them into hamburger!


and yet they're still not as tasty as hot riu chicks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*how many have you tasted?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Since you got eaten?


tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmm hamburger.......I have not eaten since........*


I like hamburger better than chicks.


Kant said:


> and yet they're still not as tasty as hot riu chicks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*I like pizza....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

So...uh...If I told you, "Eat me or or this pizza, but you can't eat both..."


tipsgnob said:


> *I like pizza....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

I like burritos.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

I like to melt cheese and salsa over mine.


Kant said:


> I like burritos.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

[youtube]3MqwcOSWloI[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So...uh...If I told you, "Eat me or or this pizza, but you can't eat both..."


*I would fuck you while eating a pizza....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Kant said:


> I like burritos.


*I like a little mexican myself..........*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I would fuck you while eating a pizza....*


Tips is fucking smart.. Good answer


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I would fuck you while eating a pizza....*


pizza for dinner and stoney for dessert.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

even better



Kant said:


> pizza for dinner and stoney for dessert.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

What a mess, lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *I would fuck you while eating a pizza....*


All hail tips.


worm5376 said:


> Tips is fucking smart.. Good answer


Yeah...but there's no cherry.....


Kant said:


> pizza for dinner and stoney for dessert.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What a mess, lol.
> 
> All hail tips.
> 
> Yeah...but there's no cherry.....


meh. we can make up for it with whip cream.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Well there ya go.


Kant said:


> meh. we can make up for it with whip cream.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*I am soooo thirsty..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Time for some milk!


tipsgnob said:


> *I am soooo thirsty..........*


Well, i think I'm off...site is slowing down, and I'm gonna clean a little before bed.Love ya!


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Time for some milk!
> Well, i think I'm off...site is slowing down, and I'm gonna clean a little before bed.Love ya!


night stoney.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*good night stoney poo....*


----------



## Sedition (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunday morning wake and bakes... heaven.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Early To bed Early To rise 

Morning folks .. Its almost 3:30 am 

who wants to hit this Bowl?

Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2009)

Good morning all. Yes it is very early.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all. Yes it is very early.



Nah Its almost lunch time ,, I was up at 3am today .. 
But I fell out early last night ,,around 6ish I think


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah Its almost lunch time ,, I was up at 3am today ..
> But I fell out early last night ,,around 6ish I think



I can relate to that. I went to bed at 9 last night, totally burnt out, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I can relate to that. I went to bed at 9 last night, totally burnt out, lol.


Yea my mind is Mush , Yesterday I drew out 2 0f the 6 plans needed for our addition, I just did the HVAC plans and I did the structure and electric yesterday, Just have plumbing, elevations, and a few odds and ends .. I'll prob be sleeping again early today , my schedule is all messed up now.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going back to bed for a couple,


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm going back to bed for a couple,



You should really make me breakfast first ..


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You should really make me breakfast first ..


Get on it Vette! Wake me back up when its done  My GF does that to me, then she gets annoyed when I wake her back up

Ok one more  and


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

The pig would not stay still so i dont have any bacon...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

Good morning, it's supposed to be near 60F here today.  

critters are fed, it's time to smoke out........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

you people hold weird hrs ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

What weird hours? The critters eat at 7 AM, I'm in a different time zone than you, silly coyote.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Brown!
> 
> Nah, he just doesn't like me anymore.
> 
> Tips didn't have an off switch!


*I like you enough for everyone........... *


Stoney McFried said:


> He's turning them into hamburger!


*Medium rare please...................... Moooooo......... *



Kant said:


> and yet they're still not as tasty as hot riu chicks.


kiss-ass



korvette1977 said:


> Early To bed Early To rise
> 
> Morning folks .. Its almost 3:30 am
> 
> ...


*Good God man.... up early..... *



Chiceh said:


> Good morning all. Yes it is very early.


*You too..........*







misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, it's supposed to be near 60F here today.
> 
> critters are fed, it's time to smoke out........


*Morning miss....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

Twisty  ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What weird hours? The critters eat at 7 AM, I'm in a different time zone than you, silly coyote.




Im Just messing with you .. Im the one who is messed up ,, I gotta get back on track ,, But these drawings got me batty ,, but its all working out 

The #'s dont lie


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

My plan for the day is to ride this afternoon. Other than that, I have nothing happening. 

Family is still in bed, animals have full bellys and are napping. I love "me" time.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty  ...


*How's M'Lady today..... I'm all happy... checked the babies and those little leaves that grow at 45 degree angle to main ones are starting..... 
Love it when looking from overhead they go from this... +.. to this..... *
*



korvette1977 said:


> Im Just messing with you .. Im the one who is messed up ,, I gotta get back on track ,, But these drawings got me batty ,, but its all working out
> 
> The #'s dont lie


*Lots of re adjusting and change when designing your own... 
Good that its working out though.......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh Twisty, I had to commit a homocide last night. My skunk x Northern Lights grew balls. Balls like you'd see under a male elephant. I didn't know the gender yet and was really hoping for a female, but instead.....chop chop. 

The silver lining is, my cabinets were getting really crowded so that made me able to ditch one from flower, and its clone from veg.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 15, 2009)

Morning all....


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm back up, I needed a couple more hours. Spring is coming for sure, I'm like a Bear I hibernate in the Winter but for some reason as soon as spring comes around I'm up early.

Coffee is on and Vape is hot!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey fdp morning everyone......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

FDP.... NG....Robert.... good morning all and a fat bong for everyone.... 

Got a cup of fresh strawberries here.....mmm, mmm, good.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

id take a cup of coffee new groth i just stumbled out of the bed room


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

mornin miss mmmmmmmmmmmmm stawberries for breakfast!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

They're so good too, sweet and juicy. Yummy, I love strawberries. If only something could be done about all those seeds.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh Twisty, I had to commit a homocide last night. My skunk x Northern Lights grew balls. Balls like you'd see under a male elephant. I didn't know the gender yet and was really hoping for a female, but instead.....chop chop.
> 
> The silver lining is, my cabinets were getting really crowded so that made me able to ditch one from flower, and its clone from veg.


*Same... oh well .. good out of bad...*



fukdapolice said:


> Morning all....


 *Hey....*



NewGrowth said:


> I'm back up, I needed a couple more hours. Spring is coming for sure, I'm like a Bear I hibernate in the Winter but for some reason as soon as spring comes around I'm up early.
> 
> Coffee is on and Vape is hot!


*Better now ...2nd time around.... *



robert 14617 said:


> hey fdp morning everyone......


*Howdy.... *


----------



## plastpenguin (Mar 15, 2009)

any morning with smoke involved, especially with the stank nugs i got now, is gd amazing!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> id take a cup of coffee new groth i just stumbled out of the bed room


I hope you like flavored coffee, I'm not a fan my bro drank all my coffee an left me with this chocolate crap.


misshestermoffitt said:


> They're so good too, sweet and juicy. Yummy, I love strawberries. If only something could be done about all those seeds.


Waffles with strawberries an whipped cream!!



Twistyman said:


> *Same... oh well .. good out of bad...*
> *Hey....*
> *Better now ...2nd time around.... *
> *Howdy.... *


What's up twisty! You really should show Vette how to catch a pig.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You are welcome here anytime! Yes, we do have great fishing. If you love the water, Florida is the place. I would love to see some of your fishie pics! But, I understand...
> 
> Okay guys, all this talk has made me want to go kayaking. I am off!! I will talk with you all later today! If I see anything good I will get a pic! Have a good day... to all of you!



Here you go.. P.s. not too worried about my face being in there. 
View attachment 354583

View attachment 354584

View attachment 354585


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

i want a pair of them sunglasses worm


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i want a pair of them sunglasses worm


 I can barely see outta them. My wife did that ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

damn fine fish i see why you wanted to show them off


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a bit of a show off. I just really enjoy fishing. thanks Robert.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I am a bit of a show off. I just really enjoy fishing. thanks Robert.


*And deep sea fishing isn't easy... a lot of work....... if you get the thing in the boat, thats the start.. these aren't lake Pike.. these fish can break you or the boat... my friend was bleeding like hell after fish stared bouncing around and the leader cut him bad..

Nice fish....... did you sell the tuna....??
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

morning Twist


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*morning stoners...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

SICC";2230456]morning Twist bongsmilie[/quote]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *morning stoners...........*



*Hi guys..... You know I think we may really be out of winter.... Birds are singing.... snows a melting... dog shits a stinking...alls good in the world..... Except I'm straight and possibly dying.......... I can be the ghost of RIU ..............
*




*I'll haunt your asses.....especially the ladies'...... *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

hahaha, finally its over, i still need to find a good outdoor spot


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2230547]hahaha, finally its over, i still need to find a good outdoor spot [/quote]

*You in a fairly rural area...??? *


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And deep sea fishing isn't easy... a lot of work....... if you get the thing in the boat, thats the start.. these aren't lake Pike.. these fish can break you or the boat... my friend was bleeding like hell after fish stared bouncing around and the leader cut him bad..
> 
> Nice fish....... did you sell the tuna....??
> *


yeah I sold the fish . Japanese people normally buy it for around 3-5 bucks a pound depending on the fat content. the higher the fat , the more it's worth.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Afternoon Bake ..

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Afternoon Bake ..
> 
> Cheers


*Hi..... I was just throwing spent pots of soil off the balcony.... that got some, what you been growing questions from those below... I tell those "not" in the know chilies.....
It be spring.........

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi..... I was just throwing spent pots of soil off the balcony.... that got some, what you been growing questions from those below... I tell those "not" in the know chilies.....
> It be spring.........
> 
> *



You dog,,,,,,... I have The rest of the afternoon off , I dont have to do anything but make Baked Ziti with meat sauce later. (thats Dinner) 

So im just chilling out smoking some purp trainwreck and hash


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

today is a perfect day to kic bac and relax


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

*I have some trainwreck seeds, but I've never seen or tried it... whats it like...??
I know good or you wouldn't smoke it, but the taste........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

We're having "family yard work" day. I'm on a bakin break.... .


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I have some trainwreck seeds, but I've never seen or tried it... whats it like...??
> I know good or you wouldn't smoke it, but the taste........*


Speaking for Vette as he is sowing seeds for a flower garden for me:

He said it doesn't taste like chicken.

He'll be here soon. Daisies, black eyed Susan's.... etc. I am going to do a sunflower patch too. 

How are you sweetie?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

I got some Wrek seeds as well, i really want to put some outdoors this season, but i still need to get a spot


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

i'll clear a spot in the corner of my yard sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

haha fa sho, i'll split it 50/50


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Afternoon Bake ..
> 
> Cheers





ChinaCat said:


> Speaking for Vette as he is sowing seeds for a flower garden for me:
> 
> He said it doesn't taste like chicken.
> 
> ...


*Good M'Lady... and you....?? Doesn't it do the soul good to have a nice spring like day....... I miss having a yard for those extra things I'd like to grow... at least the peppers have flowers, such as they are, and short a period they're there......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2231059] but i still need to get a spot[/quote]

*Spots........ remember the eggs in basket adage... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good M'Lady... and you....?? Doesn't it do the soul good to have a nice spring like day....... I miss having a yard for those extra things I'd like to grow... at least the peppers have flowers, such as they are, and short a period they're there......*


Getting over being sick again.... Yes, it is a beautiful day.... after such a long winter we deserve this type of day.

Hello Miss!!!

Hey Sicc!!!

Hey Robert!!!

Hello everyone else!!!




*****Edit: I love fresh veggies.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

hi china cat this will be the first time ive been here at the same time glad to meet you


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hi china cat this will be the first time ive been here at the same time glad to meet you


Yes, but I lurk a lot... so I feel like we have chatted many times. 

Pleasure to make it "official".... glad to meet you too.

During the week I find it hard to chat.... I get started with a conversation and next thing you know... it is 2 hours past bedtime. 

Need that beauty sleep.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

we all do my wife and i laugh about being in bed by 10 pm


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

So I planted Lots of flower seeds for China ,, 

Trainwreck is good its hard to place the taste , But its still a pleasant smoke ..



.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> we all do my wife and i laugh about being in bed by 10 pm


Yes, I never thought it would come to this.... now my mother laughs at me... the invincible girl....teens, 20's, even 30's... no problems. 40's.... slowing down...

I knew everything back then.

Now I know I know nothing. 

^^^ thanks sweetie!!! I love you!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

what we used to do all night now takes all night to do!


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> what we used to do all night now takes all night to do!


lol.... yes, that is the truth!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

I had to bitch at the old man, cuz he opened the door during dark cycle to see what the temps were. Even though it's still in veg, I must make him realize to never open the door on the night shift!Grrrrr!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

come on stoney he just wants to be included in the things that your interested in


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

No he doesn't, trust me.We've been together almost five years.


robert 14617 said:


> come on stoney he just wants to be included in the things that your interested in


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

we are interested in the things you are


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

No, he's not.Right now he's into stocks.But I have got him smoking weed again after a long hiatus.That's nice.


robert 14617 said:


> we are interested in the things you are


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

*Tell him if one grows balls.... one will lose them..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol!How are you feeling, twist?


Twistyman said:


> *Tell him if one grows balls.... one will lose them..... *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol!How are you feeling, twist?


*Hi Stoney... Not good actually... I'm kind of hoping its from the Emphysema thing... two days... one more and I'll go to hosp... I would now but with no transport its a 911 call thing.. costs 0, but still.... big hassle... plants, cat... feeding both.. lights... Fuck...!! sorry.*


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 15, 2009)

Morning all... 



Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney... Not good actually... I'm kind of hoping its from the Emphysema thing... two days... one more and I'll go to hosp... I would now but with no transport its a 911 call thing.. costs 0, but still.... big hassle... plants, cat... feeding both.. lights... Fuck...!! sorry.*


 Fuck Twisty... don't muck around man. Go and get yourself checked out and get better.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Twisty... don't muck around man. Go and get yourself checked out and get better.


*Hi ph03nix...... How ya been....?? some great pics in gryphonns blog, thanks........ 

I've had it before, just not this many days and all day shit..... 
I do live next door to a medical center, so tomorrow when it opens I may just go there....

So say hi to the other "Damn Aussie"... hope you're both keeping busy.... 
*


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've had it before, just not this many days and all day shit.....
> I do live next door to a medical center, so tomorrow when it opens I may just go there....*


*
*
Make sure you do, my friend. It wouldn't be the same around here without your smiley face/s. 

* 
*


Twistyman said:


> *So say hi to the other "Damn Aussie"... hope you're both keeping busy....
> *


I certainly will say hello in an hour or so... he's at the docs himself at the moment... glucose tests... bloody doctors think they need some more $$, I think. Must be the recession.

'Busy' might not be the right word to use, but we're keeping un-bored at least. Thinking about making a quick trip down to Nimbin either this week or next... apparently they have the best weed in Aus down there. We'll definately blog about that, if we do.

Damn! My battery is getting low. Take care guys.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Howdy Folks .....................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*whats up vette?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

how are the plans coming for the west wing?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up vette?*


Its all Good , Hows things with you ? 
Im getting baked before the Simpsons ..



robert 14617 said:


> how are the plans coming for the west wing?


They are almost done , a few more hrs and a few tweaks and They will be done ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Howdy Folks .....................................





tipsgnob said:


> *whats up vette?*



*Hey all......... *




ph03nix said:


> [/color][/b]
> Make sure you do, my friend. It wouldn't be the same around here without your smiley face/s.
> 
> *
> *



*Thanks for kind sentiment...........

*


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 15, 2009)

Back again... praise be to libraries...

Morning Vette. Morning Tips. Morning Robert.
How's it hangin'?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

off to the right


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

Alright I've got great timing, Pho3nix  

Gentlemen.... 

How's it going?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

get any work done in the yard today miss?


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 15, 2009)

Morning Hester. 

Not bad. Can't complain anyway... How's things with you?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes I did, I busted my ass but things are looking good now. Took 2 truckloads of leaves and yard crap to the landscape dump. Cut down all the dead stuff to make way for the new growth. It wasn't so bad, the whole family pitched in. 





robert 14617 said:


> get any work done in the yard today miss?


 
I'm doing great Pho3nix, how are you and Gryphonn doing?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

**Rolling Joint**


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 15, 2009)

Smokin hitters......


----------



## ph03nix (Mar 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm doing great Pho3nix, how are you and Gryphonn doing?


Not too bad Hester... haven't been up to much really. Just getting by... you know the way...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bow Chicka Bow Wow


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

scratch that, my sisters boyfriends jus came bac, now its a blunt 


honey blunt wrap tooooo


----------



## Kant (Mar 15, 2009)

evening folks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*bud bat...everybody must be watching the larry the cable guy roast....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 15, 2009)

i never liked the roasts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, dammit, twisty, take care of yourself!


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney... Not good actually... I'm kind of hoping its from the Emphysema thing... two days... one more and I'll go to hosp... I would now but with no transport its a 911 call thing.. costs 0, but still.... big hassle... plants, cat... feeding both.. lights... Fuck...!! sorry.*


I concur.Hi phoenix.


ph03nix said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Twisty... don't muck around man. Go and get yourself checked out and get better.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

this Bubba kush is kicing my ass, im so tired but i dont want to go to sleep, its still early


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

So...........play video games.[quote="SICC";2233673]this Bubba kush is kicing my ass, im so tired but i dont want to go to sleep, its still early [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*whatever yo do don't masturbate...I can hardly hold my eyes open...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

Uh. Why do you need to hold your eyes open to masturbate?You're doing it wrong.


tipsgnob said:


> *whatever yo do don't masturbate...I can hardly hold my eyes open...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh. Why do you need to hold your eyes open to masturbate?You're doing it wrong.


*show me....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

First you whip out your rabbit.......


tipsgnob said:


> *show me....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> First you whip out your rabbit.......


*ok..if if wanna call it that.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

Then you make sure the batteries are good....


tipsgnob said:


> *ok..if if wanna call it that.....*


----------



## PGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

last bong rip of the night- 1:15 first of the morning will be 7:00 night children


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*don't worry dad...we will lock up...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

No we won't!


tipsgnob said:


> *don't worry dad...we will lock up...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*shhhhhhhhhh.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good Monday Morning Folks , 

So whats The good word ?


Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL One of China's Springers attacked a skunk... Guess who won ? The poor guy .. He stinks .. China Is outside Douching him now (woman's douche takes the smell off in a second ) But Im glad Its not my dog.. My old dog used to get sprayed 2-3 times a month ..

Oh man ................ the smell outside is RANK..................


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

poor dog morning vette


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Morning Vette, washing the dog in tomato juice works also. 

It's 46F here right now, heading for a lovely 65F today. 

Great day to get baked......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh. Why do you need to hold your eyes open to masturbate?You're doing it wrong.


*LOL....Good one Stoney.... *



korvette1977 said:


> Good Monday Morning Folks ,
> 
> So whats The good word ?
> 
> ...





korvette1977 said:


> LOL One of China's Springers attacked a skunk... Guess who won ? The poor guy .. He stinks .. China Is outside Douching him now (woman's douche takes the smell off in a second ) But Im glad Its not my dog.. My old dog used to get sprayed 2-3 times a month ..
> 
> Oh man ................ the smell outside is RANK..................


*Hi.... going to be nice couple of days... going to 50 f tomorrow...... about 40 today......

When I shared a house one guys dog got it about 3 times in a 2 month period... the stupid dog would run through the house rubbing himself on the caret and shit to get the smell off.... when you wake up at 2 in the morning and the air is thick with the smell you can't breath....

stupid dog...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

My dogs rub around on the floor like that after they've had a bath, it's like they want to rub the clean smell off of themselves.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

if the summers eve doesn't cut it try peroxide and baking soda mixed in large bowl it foams up it kills the smell on contact


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Last night my son was here looking at my plant. (HGMM) afterwards he sat down and happened to see my avatar on here. He pointed and said "that's the kind of weed you need to grow" and I looked at him and said "that is a picture of the bud you were just smelling silly boy, that's what it looked like a week ago" 

Then he got this giant smile on his face.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

I ran and bought more douche ,I threw them on the counter and said .I have that unfresh feeling ..LOL

All is better now the dog smells like a fresh mountain breeze and The smell is gone ,, Time to bake 

Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

How many did you buy all at once? I'm curious, I bet the store people are having a giggle fest !


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd just have to smile and say i got that thing dirty last night!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How many did you buy all at once? I'm curious, I bet the store people are having a giggle fest !


I got 3 double boxes and 2 singles .It was all the store had on the shelves ..Im stocking up next time at wally world ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'd just have to smile and say i got that thing dirty last night!!!


 I always leave a deposit, Last night I left a HUGE one


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

*close door, runs away*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

come on weedman he might not get any on you


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

So Last night I went over to my buddy's house and we planted the summers plants , 
we planted 

2 Black Dominion
2 Hijack F2
2 Hijack F3
4 Mystery Mix
4 Secret Service F2 

Thats for my friends Homemade greenhouse . They are started in peat pellets and will move to gallon pots then they will go right in the ground after the threat of frost is over ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

ive been wanting to try the black dominion ,who did you order through vette?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Morning everyone...
I could of used the douche advice about 6 months ago! I never knew that one, I am keeping that one in my memory bank. It took a week to get that smell off of my dog, terrible. I did the tomato juice, it did not work for me..The dog smelled like a tomato drinking skunk, lol. I never would of thought of a douche! Good one!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Sunny,  I finally got all that damn raking and yard cleaning done. I got a slight sunburn on my face yesterday even.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 16, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhh good morning all 

i love my new pipes!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> ive been wanting to try the black dominion ,who did you order through vette?


I got them through a friend who is a private breeder


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone...
> I could of used the douche advice about 6 months ago! I never knew that one, I am keeping that one in my memory bank. It took a week to get that smell off of my dog, terrible. I did the tomato juice, it did not work for me..The dog smelled like a tomato drinking skunk, lol. I never would of thought of a douche! Good one!!


*If it has any V JJ applications you can bet your life vettes scouted it out.........


at the least.......... 

Woo Hoo...... China.... LAB TEST....... 
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny,  I finally got all that damn raking and yard cleaning done. I got a slight sunburn on my face yesterday even.


*How are my girls this morning.......... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahhh Miss, good for you! I am still not done, but, I should be by today or tomorrow. It feels good, that is why I like yardwork, you can see what a nice change you have made. Very rewarding, indeed. 

Lets Bake!


Morning Twisty (and all)


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone...
> I could of used the douche advice about 6 months ago! I never knew that one, I am keeping that one in my memory bank. It took a week to get that smell off of my dog, terrible. I did the tomato juice, it did not work for me..The dog smelled like a tomato drinking skunk, lol. I never would of thought of a douche! Good one!!


 When My old dog Sammy (RIP) Got sprayed the 1st time I did the Tomato juice thing ,,It did not work ,, So I went to the pet store and bought a 1/2 gallon of skunk odor remover ,It was like $12 . AFTER I bought it the girl behind the counter said Do you know Douche does the same thing ? I said No i did not know .. She said look at the contents label and compare to a douche ,, So I Did ,, wouldent you know .It was the same .. so the next time Sammy got sprayed I used douche .It worked instantly .. Been using it every time since


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm in.... 

Twisty...  

Dude ...  

if I missed anyone...  

I only have the raking and cleaning done so far Sunny, I haven't even started in on the digging, moving and planting segment of spring yet. 

I have lambsear and my hubby hates it. I told him yesterday that I was getting rid of it to put my potato project in that spot, you should have seen him smile. I don't know why he dislikes the lambsear so much, it soft and fuzzy looking.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Im out in the yard today ,, Going to fire up the tractor and get some stuff done outside ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Vette this tip you gave us will definitely be saved in my memory!! I had no idea, I ended up going and buying stuff from my vet. It was expensive, but, it worked. If there is a next time I will be buying douches, fo sho!

Miss, I have lambsear, I like it. I also have Christmas Cactus, that stuff went crazy on me. I put in a 4 ft. tree of it 2 years ago, and now it is 10 ft.+ and huge huge, but it is cool. I also like the 'pitcher' plants. I do like to garden.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Ohhh a tractor, I think your tractor's sexy.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm hanging sheetrock and floating today


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about chopping on my roses of death. I need to cut them before the birds start building nests in there. The canes are over 14 feet long with thorns over an inch long. I want to cut them completely back this year and let them start over. I'm glad I have welding gloves to use.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm thinking about chopping on my roses of death. I need to cut them before the birds start building nests in there. The canes are over 14 feet long with thorns over an inch long. I want to cut them completely back this year and let them start over. I'm glad I have welding gloves to use.


I have blaze and they are hardy as hell. Every 2 years I cut them all the way back and let them start over. They come back more beautiful then before. I do the same, I use my honeys welding gloves! I also use those gloves on some of my cussing, violent birds too!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm hanging sheetrock and floating today


If you aint hanging 60 boards a day with another guy ,, YOUR FIRED


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i've babbied a yellow hibiscus for the last two years ,this year i cut it down to under three inches from the ground the new sprouts look great


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ohhh a tractor, I think your tractor's sexy.



Its the ONLY MAN I LOVE ...JOHN DEERE 


I planted part of China's flower garden yesterday ( indoors of course to start) 

Russell Hybrids mix
Hollyhock Summer Carnival mix
Black Eyed Susans 
Shasta Daisy's 
And a few mixed packs .. Thats just the start ..I'm Planning on over 2000 flowers in the yard


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If you aint hanging 60 boards a day with another guy ,, YOUR FIRED


 good thing its a small job ,remodel only eight sheets


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

I love Black Eyed Susans (Marylands State Flower) They make a home look so country and elegant....I also like Shasta daisys, they are very pretty.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Off topic....Is anyone going to use the government program to refi your house? I think I am going to look into it. My brother just did it and saved $300 a month....I hope I qualify.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> good thing its a small job ,remodel only eight sheets



Thats an hrs work.. with the 1st coat of spackle ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

I need to plant some Asters this year. They're my daughters favorite and she already said something about them yesterday. 

We were at the landscape dump yesterday and they have a huge mountain of compost out there. I'm going to call and see if people are allowed to take some of it. It was black and rich. My daughter was freaking out "why are you over there touching that dirt?"


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i dont know if it will help me out i only owe 47,000 on my house


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Off topic....Is anyone going to use the government program to refi your house? I think I am going to look into it. My brother just did it and saved $300 a month....I hope I qualify.


 Not Us .10 more years and this place is PAID IN FULL 
No loan for our addition .I called My MOMMY .... Hee Hee


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmmmmm..........I love good compost!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I need to plant some Asters this year. They're my daughters favorite and she already said something about them yesterday.
> 
> We were at the landscape dump yesterday and they have a huge mountain of compost out there. I'm going to call and see if people are allowed to take some of it. It was black and rich. My daughter was freaking out "why are you over there touching that dirt?"


 Here you can get the mulch for free they use all the shit that gets blown down in storms .. Each Township has it ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Not Us .10 more years and this place is PAID IN FULL
> No loan for our addition .I called My MOMMY .... Hee Hee


Yeah, that is pretty much me too....But, if I can save some bucks I think I am going to look into it. The homeowner doesn't pay any points or closing...nothing. Right now I can move my 6% to 4%, fixed. That is pretty huge, and I have a very small mortgage but it is still money....
Here is the link if anyone is interested....
http://www.financialstability.gov/

I am all about saving....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, that is pretty much me too....But, if I can save some bucks I think I am going to look into it. The homeowner doesn't pay any points or closing...nothing. Right now I can move my 6% to 4%, fixed. That is pretty huge, and I have a very small mortgage but it is still money....
> Here is the link if anyone is interested....
> http://www.financialstability.gov/
> 
> I am all about saving....



I feel they are scrambling just to get people to make some moves , Its just a smokescreen to me .. If it aint broke dont fix it ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i dont know if it will help me out i only owe 47,000 on my house


That is what I am researching right now. We are in the same boat, our house is almost fully paid, about 90%. If I can refi that other 10% at a considerably lower rate I could pay this off within 2 or 3 years, verses my 8 to 10 I have left. I don't know if we are eligible though, I am reading now.


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

morning guys and gals.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Kant...... I was saving this for you....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning guys and gals.



Morning Kant 




China just e mailed me saying she stinks .. LOL everyone at school can smell the skunk on her hands even after using everything to get it off

LOL I feel bad for my Honey .. But its still funny


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is what I am researching right now. We are in the same boat, our house is almost fully paid, about 90%. If I can refi that other 10% at a considerably lower rate I could pay this off within 2 or 3 years, verses my 8 to 10 I have left. I don't know if we are eligible though, I am reading now.



Make Bi weekly payments .. 
1st payment as usual
then send in a second 2 weeks later That goes right off the principal amount , You'll pay it off in 1/2 the time .


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

like actual skunk and not the strain right?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

yep. we're talking Peppy Le Pue (is that spelled right?)


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hmmmmm..........I love good compost!


so do my girls


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yep. we're talking Peppy Le Pue (is that spelled right?)


is it bad that i had to make the distinction?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful Amaryllis Robert.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Beautiful Amaryllis Robert.


 thank you miss i ran out in my house coat and snapped a shot so i could share


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

and red is my favorite color. They really look nice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thank you miss i ran out in my house coat and snapped a shot so i could share


 In a HOUSE COAT ?


Dont Grandma's wear House coats ?


----------



## skiskate (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> In a HOUSE COAT ?
> 
> 
> Dont Grandma's wear House coats ?


Lol I wear one when I get out of the shower to bake in the winter.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i would wear mine to town if my wife wouldent kill me for it she wont even pack it when we go on trips


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

time to go play in the mud .catch you all later


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yep. we're talking Peppy Le Pue (is that spelled right?)


*"le Pew".....

Ok.. a productive day..... still alive w00t... Dr's appoint. at 3:45.......
Fed babies 1st time... at 2 weeks (auto's)..... 
Called cable TV, slow channel change and crap volume... Amazo guy fixed problem in 10min. from his end.... I love our cable company.... 
Wash bathroom floor.................... all thats missing is a puff......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

I could tell we were old when my hubby started running out for this or that in pajama pants. There was a day not so long ago he took longer than I did to primp up to leave the house.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

morning all ! , went out and bought quite a bit of veggie seeds yesterday, some jiffy starter trays n shit.... cant wait till they sprout and i can move em outside


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

My veggies are going to go out for a couple of hours later today, get some natural light. Tomorrow too.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I could tell we were old when my hubby started running out for this or that in pajama pants. There was a day not so long ago he took longer than I did to primp up to leave the house.


 *LOL... the I don't give a rats ass phase... more times then I'd like to admit I've been at stores wearing slippers and get the look from people..... some knowing looks....some WTF looks..... just wait mofo....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

If I go out looking like ass that is when I run into someone I haven't seen in 20 years.  

Not that I'm high maintenence, but I'd rather not have any kind of reunion when I've got dirt and grass stains all over me.


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

alright laundry is being done and apartment is reasonably clean.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If I go out looking like ass that is when I run into someone I haven't seen in 20 years.
> 
> Not that I'm high maintenence, but I'd rather not have any kind of reunion when I've got dirt and grass stains all over me.


*Last summer I'm standing at the train station to go into Montreal and look down.... I'm wearing my slippers..... S.O.B... had to walk home and change............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

... and now your on your way to my place? I've got hella laundry and the weekend always trashes the house with everyone home and son running in and out raiding the kitchen. 





Kant said:


> alright laundry is being done and apartment is reasonably clean.


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> ... and now your on your way to my place? I've got hella laundry and the weekend always trashes the house with everyone home and son running in and out raiding the kitchen.


ok well i said reasonably clean...by my standards....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was out in the barn with a friend and he says Bro You growing shit with eyes ? 
I said , What ? He points to two garbage Cans stacked inside one another , I look over and inside there are 4 eyes looking back .. Fucking 2 field mice trapped in there just jumping up and down trying to get out .. those fuckers can jump like 2' I still wonder how they got in there ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was out in the barn with a friend and he says Bro You growing shit with eyes ?
> I said , What ? He points to two garbage Cans stacked inside one another , I look over and inside there are 4 eyes looking back .. Fucking 2 field mice trapped in there just jumping up and down trying to get out .. those fuckers can jump like 2' I still wonder how they got in there ..


*Funny stuff......

Your crop selection this year sounds great........... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Funny stuff......
> 
> Your crop selection this year sounds great...........
> *


Thanks , Im hoping to get a years worth of smoke , Then I'll be happy ..

Im on break Till 12:30 , Then Im back out into the MUD .. everything is muddy and loose ,I almost busted my ass a few times already


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks , Im hoping to get a years worth of smoke , Then I'll be happy ..
> 
> Im on break Till 12:30 , Then Im back out into the MUD .. everything is muddy and loose ,I almost busted my ass a few times already


*At this point in time a months supply grown by me would result in a wet spot...... 
If these auto's cooperate it just may become a reality +... I was told with my light I should get at least 28-40 g's from each 15-22" plant........ 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

sounds good for you , You will be just fine in a few weeks


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

morning


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2235493]morning [/quote]

afternoon, sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

ah yes, aftertoooooooon 

i dont have to work until like 5 today, doin some installation at the office, kinda like a 3 day weekend


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> sounds good for you , You will be just fine in a few weeks


*Lets hope... If I don't find myself up to my armpits in balls.... 



I heard that tips.......
* 


SICC";2235493]morning bongsmilie[/quote]
[quote="420weedman said:


> afternoon, sicc


*Hey SICC................ Weeeeeeed..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lunch time Bake 



Hash and GDP


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

hows it goin Twisty?



thanks Vette, now i got the munchies, Eggo Waffles here i come!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

sup twisty !

LEGGO !!! 
chocolate chip is the best


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, what another beautiful day. Fire it uP.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Mar 16, 2009)

Rock and Roll, everyone! As sick as I am, it feels good to just sit in and smoke fine herb, chilling on RIU.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm doing laundry and about to strip the bed and change the sheets, then I have to do all the Burnables (cardboard trash) and mess with the tractor some more ,The battery is charging now


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

420weedman said:


> sup twisty !
> 
> LEGGO !!!
> chocolate chip is the best



all about the Blueberry man


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

What a waste of 3 hours...arrrgh! I didn't qualify for the govt. funding crap...You got to be 'under water' meaning your mortgage/house isn't worth what you paid. The killer is my house qualifies but since I put so much money down and my mortgage is low, I don't. Man, where are the breaks for people that actually pay their bills and try to do the right thing??? There are no breaks for us, no where....What a waste of time that was.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh man am I going to bake now....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hello, what another beautiful day. Fire it uP.


*A beauty day in central Canada...... Enjoy Chiceh....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

damn, thats lame, shit is really doin down the drains, time for another revolution or somthin


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2235815]damn, thats lame, shit is really doin down the drains, time for another revolution or somthin[/quote]
Yup, Sicc you are right....For now though, I am going to numb myself with a little super skunk, ahhh yeah.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What a waste of 3 hours...arrrgh! I didn't qualify for the govt. funding crap...You got to be 'under water' meaning your mortgage/house isn't worth what you paid. The killer is my house qualifies but since I put so much money down and my mortgage is low, I don't. Man, where are the breaks for people that actually pay their bills and try to do the right thing??? There are no breaks for us, no where....What a waste of time that was.


Gotta love upper middle class ,,, Your treated like the middle child


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yup, Sicc you are right....For now though, I am going to numb myself with a little super skunk, ahhh yeah.



im right here with you


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Im watching this show ''Ax Men "' On the History Channel ,,Its a badass show .. 



TIMBER


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Gotta love upper middle class ,,, Your treated like the middle child


LOL so true. I was born a middle child and now I am stuck in the 'middle'....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

I like Axe Men, they are badass.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

lol i saw a news story where that crew is getting investigated for takin like 25 illegal logs or somthin, saw it on yahoo the other day


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What a waste of 3 hours...arrrgh! I didn't qualify for the govt. funding crap...You got to be 'under water' meaning your mortgage/house isn't worth what you paid. The killer is my house qualifies but since I put so much money down and my mortgage is low, I don't. Man, where are the breaks for people that actually pay their bills and try to do the right thing??? There are no breaks for us, no where....What a waste of time that was.


*I hear you.. like tax breaks .... what if you're on a disability like me and pay no tax.... you get 0..... it seems those who are living on nuts, berries and tree bark get shit... the bankers get it all.......

Like those fucks that circle a foreclosed house like vultures waiting to buy it... I've no problem with profit.. but at the cost of lives and homes of others seems a tad callous... at least let the tears dry off the floor before you start drooling over others misfortunes...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hear you.. like tax breaks .... what if you're on a disability like me and pay no tax.... you get 0..... it seems those who are living on nuts, berries and tree bark get shit... the bankers get it all.......
> 
> Like those fucks that circle a foreclosed house like vultures waiting to buy it... I've no problem with profit.. but at the cost of lives and homes of others seems a tad callous... at least let the tears dry off the floor before you start drooling over others misfortunes...
> *


Ahhh Twisty I feel you...Shut up Tips...
It is some scary times we are in, I really hope it all works out. I don't know if it will, but, I hope. This place is crawling with vultures. Since I opened up the refi can of worms, my phone is ringing off the hook....Scary, indeed.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im watching this show ''Ax Men "' On the History Channel ,,Its a badass show ..
> 
> 
> 
> TIMBER


*Theres that and another one where they log with helicopters....
Another neat show.."Ice truckers" they're driving 300+ miles on frozen lakes in Alaska.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Theres that and another one where they log with helicopters....
> Another neat show.."Ice truckers" they're driving 300+ miles on frozen lakes in Alaska.....
> *


Ice Truckers is good too.. sometimes scary shit


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ahhh Twisty I feel you...Shut up Tips...
> It is some scary times we are in, I really hope it all works out. I don't know if it will, but, I hope. This place is crawling with vultures. Since I opened up the refi can of worms, my phone is ringing off the hook....Scary, indeed.


*All things considered I'm pretty secure... Cheap rent..(13 yr. same place).. no debt...... live alone, no family to care for... all medical free and no chance of benefit decrease.......

Hey.... I'm ....................................................

















still poor.... LOL..... 
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

Being Poor is the cool thing now days


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 16, 2009)

How many of those trucks go in the water each season? I believe there is always a fatality. It is wild the way they check the thickness of the ice, I like both of those shows.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *All things considered I'm pretty secure... Cheap rent..(13 yr. same place).. no debt...... live alone, no family to care for... all medical free and no chance of benefit decrease.......
> 
> Hey.... I'm ....................................................
> 
> ...


You should pimp yourself out as a man whore ,, Even old fat smelly old lady's need love too.. Just think ,You'll make a mint ..no one has even touched that market ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2235875]Being Poor is the cool thing now days [/quote]

Im so broke that when I Fart I cant raise a scent ..

Im so broke I cant even pay attention


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

*
*


SICC";2235875]Being Poor is the cool thing now days :mrgreen:[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Its like sitting on the floor drinking........ not far to fall.......... ;-)[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="korvette1977 said:


> You should pimp yourself out as a man whore ,, Even old fat smelly old lady's need love too.. Just think ,You'll make a mint ..no one has even touched that market ..


*Not even with your dick my friend......... *



korvette1977 said:


> Im so broke that when I Fart I cant raise a scent ..
> 
> Im so broke I cant even pay attention


*Says the guy putting in a moat and west wing........ *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im so broke that when I Fart I cant raise a scent ..
> 
> Im so broke I cant even pay attention



hahahahaha 

Im so broke, i cant afford a joke


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Who Knows about two stroke engines ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

got good gas and oil, got good compression, got good spark
still wont start?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *
> *
> 
> *Its like sitting on the floor drinking........ not far to fall.......... *
> ...


If you had my dick you would not be POOR 

Im building 3 bedrooms and a Bath for my kids ,, If I had that loot to spend .i'd do a Alaska cruise .. Im broke Jack


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> got good gas and oil, got good compression, got good spark
> still wont start?


*Lawn mower, tractor, weed whack...... ?? check air... also timing affects firing......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

*Is gas getting to cylinder...... remove plug , see if fuel on it.. may have flooded 1st time...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Lawn mower, tractor, weed whack...... ?? check air... also timing affects firing......*


Its a dirt bike .. we put a few drops of gas through spark plug hole .it still aint firing .. Im thinking Rings Its a 96 has compression but I need to test it I think


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

Alaskan cruise? iceberg anyone


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its a dirt bike .. we put a few drops of gas through spark plug hole .it still aint firing .. Im thinking Rings Its a 96 has compression but I need to test it I think


*Put oil in cylinder .. if psi goes up its rings......

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Put oil in cylinder .. if psi goes up its rings......
> 
> *


Im getting a pressure tester from a friend . I'll get it figured out ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Theres that and another one where they log with helicopters....
> Another neat show.."Ice truckers" they're driving 300+ miles on frozen lakes in Alaska.....
> *


*I think ice road truckers is canada....*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

just got back from court ... they dismissed my bs tickets ...
they were charging everyone 85$ civil service ... which is for wasting time in court i guess
soo.... im curious how i get my 85$ for them wasting my time ... ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think ice road truckers is canada....*


*That far north, same difference........

So hows tips today... all healed from the partying.......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think ice road truckers is canada....*


Nope its Alaska ,,They were the 1st trucks on the "'haul road"' they brought the pipes for the pipeline


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy...what's up!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

im high


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, high![quote="SICC";2236671]im high [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope its Alaska ,,They were the 1st trucks on the "'haul road"' they brought the pipes for the pipeline


*nope your wrong it's canada...*

Ice Road Truckers Title CardGenreDocumentary, Reality showStarringRick Yemm
Hugh Rowland
Alex Debogorski
T.J. Tilcox
Drew Sherwood
Jay WestgardNarrated byThom Beers
Tom Cotcher 
*[edit] Ready to Roll*

The series premiere, which aired June 17, 2007. Six ice road truckers are introduced, and ice road truckers are described as men driving eighteen wheelers who haul equipment and supplies from *Yellowknife**, Canada*, across a temporary road composed of portages and frozen lakes, the destination being one of three diamond mines northeast of Yellowknife. Nuna Logistics construction crews began by defining and strengthening a 350-mile (560 km) highway that crosses permafrost and frozen lakes. When the ice over the frozen lakes reaches a thickness considered to be safe, the road is officially opened, and the truckers (beginning with Alex, who as stated above hauls the first load as a "good-luck charm") begin carrying loads across what is considered to be the most dangerous road in the world. Highlights include: Drew going into a ditch (although that was not his truck pictured and he did not, in fact, go into a ditch; rather he put a tire off in a snowbank), Alex having to nurse his truck to its destination due to brake trouble, and T.J. making his first ice road run in whiteout conditions. At the end of the episode, the load count was as follows:


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2236671]im high [/QUOTE]
*I'm not........



Bite me........ 

I'm back... blood pressure is up... thats it so far.... need ECG and blood test..... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *nope your wrong it's canada...*
> 
> Ice Road Truckers Title CardGenreDocumentary, Reality showStarringRick Yemm
> Hugh Rowland
> ...



Good to know ..


I just had an offer of 70k for a project bike i have listed on craigslist for $450 ... 
i need to cash the check keep 1/2 and sent back 35 k ....


I said Ok.. and left the white house's address


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good to know ..
> 
> 
> I just had an offer of 70k for a project bike i have listed on craigslist for $450 ...
> ...


*I had a full size chevy van for sale on craigslist and I had the same thing happen, I ended up pulling the ad. I was asking 9K and one guy said he had a cashiers check for 15k from a deal that feel through and I could cash it and send him 5k and I could keep 10k...craigslist is full of scammers.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better.Did you refill your Viagra?


Twistyman said:


> *I'm not........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I had a full size chevy van for sale on craigslist and I had the same thing happen, I ended up pulling the ad. I was asking 9K and one guy said he a cashiers check for 15k from a deal that feel through and I could cash it and send him 5k and I could keep 10k...craigslist is full of scammers.*


Pretty much the same thing here ..But the person has a gmail e mail.. Not some African one ..Cash , Thats it ,,,


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

*Get the state troopers address and ask the guy to "send me cheque at this address......"*



Stoney McFried said:


> Hope you're feeling better.Did you refill your Viagra?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have plenty to go around 

I also have a carrier pigeon, i'll have him fly by with an 8th or so


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2237067]I have plenty to go around 

I also have a carrier pigeon, i'll have him fly by with an 8th or so [/QUOTE]
*Its only a temporary thing.......... 

but thanks...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Whoo hoo..China Is On her way Home .. 

I wont be Alone much longer ..................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoo hoo..China Is On her way Home ..
> 
> I wont be Alone much longer ..................



**singing... "All by myself...... don't want to be.... all by my self...."



*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i still have two hours before my wife gets home i'd be singing to


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

twisty can i capture any of your smilies to use else where?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> twisty can i capture any of your smilies to use else where?



*I guess... I'm not sure what you mean... I copy them and stick them in documents... some here can upload w/out the attachment thing... do you want me to throw them up so up can grab or what....... I'm terrible with images... I just spent 30 min trying to resize shit in photoFUCKET..... I just can't figure it out... image(shit)shack either......

Ahhh.. the life of a dinosaur.....
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

dont feel bad im still trying to figure this stuff out


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> dont feel bad im still trying to figure this stuff out


*What I do is go to a site.. into the advanced post and take smilies there....
Canna Cabana has some humorous ones...... 

see if you can grab these and see if they move.. I just hi light right click and save image as..... doc.


*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

opppps excuse rat pick...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

are they dancing?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

..Nope..................


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i'll grab them the odd time i see them posted ,like the beating the horse i have it


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll grab them the odd time i see them posted ,like the beating the horse i have it



*Lets see, what else...........................


*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

i tink i have them chpoe cowboy


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

*Better than nothing that way... the smileys here suck for the most part...a few good.. but old...*


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

afternoon folks


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

MMmmmmm...I just made some rice crispy treats.They're cooling now.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> MMmmmmm...I just made some rice crispy treats.They're cooling now.


*I love those.. not the pre made... homemade...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

I always use a little extra marshmallow,so they're gooier than normal.


Twistyman said:


> *I love those.. not the pre made... homemade...*


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2009)

afternoon all. chillin listening to some sublime loadin' my bbongg. 

how many of you know the flavor of your weed? the stuff I'm smoking now is mostly pine flavor


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

The stuff I've had lately has a skunky taste.I like it.


poplars said:


> afternoon all. chillin listening to some sublime loadin' my bbongg.
> 
> how many of you know the flavor of your weed? the stuff I'm smoking now is mostly pine flavor


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always use a little extra marshmallow,so they're gooier than normal.


can i have some?kiss-ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes.Come on over.


Kant said:


> can i have some?kiss-ass


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2009)

oh nice I haven't had a nice skunk flavor in a year or so. I only usually get what I grow, this area of norcal I"m in it seems like I have the best weed within 5 miles or nobody's sharing! 

either way I'm hoping I get some skunky shit in this years crop  terpenes are still fairly new to me.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always use a little extra marshmallow,so they're gooier than normal.


*Stoney, you're killing me........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

I've always thought of weed flavors in the same way that wine folks think of wine. I appreciate the taste, and I usually eat a little of it raw.The last stuff I had was a really thick smoke, with almost a caramel flavor.Num.


poplars said:


> oh nice I haven't had a nice skunk flavor in a year or so. I only usually get what I grow, this area of norcal I"m in it seems like I have the best weed within 5 miles or nobody's sharing!
> 
> either way I'm hoping I get some skunky shit in this years crop  terpenes are still fairly new to me.


Awww.Come have one.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney, you're killing me........*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always use a little extra marshmallow,so they're gooier than normal.



Gooey is the best, lots of marshmallows.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

chieh i think i love you


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> chieh i think i love you


only think? isn't it supposed to be something that either you know you are or aren't?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

marshmellows i am in love


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

right will i'm going back to etw, i'll be back later.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 16, 2009)

just woke up from a weed nap - gunna smoke a bowl an go back to sleep lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

*I add semi-sweet chocolate morsels.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Mmmm, that's good, too.


tipsgnob said:


> *I add semi-sweet chocolate morsels.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Good Morning Folks ......

Its that time again... Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning and wake and bake, Vette you're not wearing green *chases Vette around trying to pinch his booty* 

Yesterday was such a beautiful day and today is supposed to be even a few more degrees beautiful.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning and wake and bake, Vette you're not wearing green *chases Vette around trying to pinch his booty*
> 
> Yesterday was such a beautiful day and today is supposed to be even a few more degrees beautiful.




You got it wrong Miss ..I am wearing green plaid jammie bottoms ..

And today Its going to be almost 60 here .. Im loving it .. The ground is still too wet for me to till again, Rain is due here tomorrow night .. 

Im smoking green today too..But No green beer .. thats a good thing cause green beer makes me poop green too


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

miss is in the spirit of st patrick's day


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Miss is Irish, probably about 1/2 if you add it all up. I told my hubby to make sure to wear green this morning, I didn't want the other roofers pinching him.  

Yesterday it was supposed to be 69 here but I think it hit closer to 73. What a nice day, the dogs got to go to the pond to walk, they were thrilled.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im Italian, Irish, an American Indian ... 


Going to Marry a German


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

hill, speed, laird, o'neil, fergerson,baker ,mc gill just a few of the mic's you would run into during one of our family reunions...of course all families moved to the states in the 1840's during the potato famine so were all about as irish as scotch tape


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm mostly Irish but I've also got, English, Scott, German, Dutch (Amsterdam is my home land  ) and then there's a little "mystery mix" on my fathers side, which is mostly Irish. 

Way, way way, back, over 600 hundred years ago, some of my English ancestors were royalty.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

how do you do miss lady?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

morning all. I found this 98 bmw for free. does it look legit? loL
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sdo/968512408.html


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*English, Irish, Scotch and Canuck................................................... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

On no, I'm not a "lady" like that. It was so long ago that I don't think it counts for shit anymore. It's just something cool to know. Seeing as how some of them ended up in America, that doesn't sound like a happy story.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> morning all. I found this 98 bmw for free. does it look legit? loL
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sdo/968512408.html


I love The "" Best of Craigslist"'

I saw that before and laughed ,, Laughed again just now ..


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning vette. People post some of the wierdest shit in rant and raves loL. be back with more.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

So Worm are you scraping up a new car today? 

Craigslist is a riot. I love rants and raves. Good stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

I need a set of forks for my kids Minibike .. they are bent.. every set i see on e bay that will work go for Like $50 .. So I found a frame with forks and asked the guy if he would take the forks from the frame Toss the frame away (mind you I would pay for the whole unit) and The dude said NO .. WTF .only thing I can figure is that he is making a killing on the shipping ($45) opposed to $10 just the forks would cost ..
Fucking Scammers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

No doubt, just keep looking, I needed a longer kickstand last year but didn't want to pay $75 or some stupid shit like that, and the one I needed magically appeared with perfect timing and including shipping only cost me $20. 

I posted under motorcycles in craigslist "wanted kick stand.....blah, blah" and someone flagged it and had it removed. It pissed me off. A person with the part I want would be more likely to see it under motorcycles than under "wanted". Lame shit.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

vette don't you know any welders or machine shops in the area that could fix the forks you have?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish they had junkyards for bikes like they do for cars. I used to love going junkyardin back in the day. Score the part you need for cheap.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah , i was hoping the axle and tie rods would fit on my hoopty since my car wobbles and i am almost sure that i will die on 295 one day Not even a joke loL



misshestermoffitt said:


> So Worm are you scraping up a new car today?
> 
> Craigslist is a riot. I love rants and raves. Good stuff.


Only thing i can think of is he was just lazy? loL why else wouldn't he? want me to go find you a set and mail them out


korvette1977 said:


> I need a set of forks for my kids Minibike .. they are bent.. every set i see on e bay that will work go for Like $50 .. So I found a frame with forks and asked the guy if he would take the forks from the frame Toss the frame away (mind you I would pay for the whole unit) and The dude said NO .. WTF .only thing I can figure is that he is making a killing on the shipping ($45) opposed to $10 just the forks would cost ..
> Fucking Scammers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I need a set of forks for my kids Minibike .. they are bent.. every set i see on e bay that will work go for Like $50 .. So I found a frame with forks and asked the guy if he would take the forks from the frame Toss the frame away (mind you I would pay for the whole unit) and The dude said NO .. WTF .only thing I can figure is that he is making a killing on the shipping ($45) opposed to $10 just the forks would cost ..
> Fucking Scammers


*Did you get your bike started yesterday...??*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

get a set from a dirt bike make a chopper ,your kid will have the coolist mini chpper on the block,get a set of ape hangers for it too


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

morning all !


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> vette don't you know any welders or machine shops in the area that could fix the forks you have?


 They are bent up and down. The triple tree's are bent One fork is up and one is down .. I need another true set 


worm5376 said:


> yeah , i was hoping the axle and tie rods would fit on my hoopty since my car wobbles and i am almost sure that i will die on 295 one day Not even a joke loL
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing i can think of is he was just lazy? loL why else wouldn't he? want me to go find you a set and mail them out


Its 1 bolt to separate the forks from the frame .. He was Boosting the shipping rate .



Twistyman said:


> *Did you get your bike started yesterday...??*


No . The carb is being ripped apart and cleaned ,,, the dude said something about Reeds .. I said just FIX IT .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

I rode mine twice yesterday. It was GREAT. 

I'm back in the saddle again.....I'm baaaaack. I'm back in the saddle again.......

Since we sold the rebel, hubby wants the bikes backed into the garage, boy are my legs muscles sore from that, it's backing up an uphill slant. I'll have thighs of steel by the end of the summer.

My clutch hand is crampy and wussified, it needs to get with the program.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I rode mine twice yesterday. It was GREAT.
> 
> I'm back in the saddle again.....I'm baaaaack. I'm back in the saddle again.......
> 
> ...


Im pulling China's Rebel out today and dusting it off.. ,I need to get a new Battery for it .. The thing is PRISTINE its only has 400 miles on it .its 2003 .. Im getting her on the road some this summer to get some time under her . She has her ML But very little road time


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its 1 bolt to separate the forks from the frame .. He was Boosting the shipping rate .


Thats just wrong on every level man.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im pulling China's Rebel out today and dusting it off.. ,I need to get a new Battery for it .. The thing is PRISTINE its only has 400 miles on it .its 2003 .. Im getting her on the road some this summer to get some time under her . She has her ML But very little road time


 keep an eye on the tires for dry rot......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Just ride nice and slow through the country. Let her lead and set the speed. As she feels more comfortable she'll go faster. 

I remember back when I thought driving 45 MPH was fast and scary, and I was scared of riding on the highway. 

Now I prefer the highway, and the faster the better. 





korvette1977 said:


> Im pulling China's Rebel out today and dusting it off.. ,I need to get a new Battery for it .. The thing is PRISTINE its only has 400 miles on it .its 2003 .. Im getting her on the road some this summer to get some time under her . She has her ML But very little road time


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

oh yes and you may be able to find that battery at Walmart, they do sell bike batteries and I was thinking we bought a rebel battery there once.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> keep an eye on the tires for dry rot......


 Garage kept , covered and the tires were treated last year with a silcone spray (sidewalls ) They are in good shape .. The motorhome tire ,Well they have dry rot .. They are big tires too ,, Big Bucks


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Just ride nice and slow through the country. Let her lead and set the speed. As she feels more comfortable she'll go faster.
> 
> I remember back when I thought driving 45 MPH was fast and scary, and I was scared of riding on the highway.
> 
> Now I prefer the highway, and the faster the better.


I too like speed ..I had a 2003 Honda 919.. I could cruise 75-90 on the highway no problem. But going around a turn semi drunk, a semi tractor was heading twards me and over the line .OH NOOOO I saw God and sold the Bike ,No crash.. But scared the life outta me .. Im not the slow type .. But with a 250 rebel . I better buy like a 550 or 750 to cruise with her ..


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

so i got a response from my post in craigslist about a job. I fibbed a lil since i am desperate and this guy is all like (( HIYA!! i have an opening for some one to do commercial HVAC service)) I can't get a break. I can do light commercial but full on commercial is not my gig. I'm just not that inclined on it. then again i just posted this resume yesterday , to start fresh and i took a different approach with some help from DRBRUTUS. seems like it's working. i didn't wanna seem like i had any weak points so i didn't say light commercial. I just said commercial. go figure....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't like the highway when I rode the 250 rebel when I first got my license. It was such a small bike and it topped out at 60 or even a little less. I always felt like a target. 

Now that I have a larger bike with more power (insert Tim the tool man Taylor sounds here) I don't feel like a target anymore. 

I used to joke about wanting a "Target" shirt with the giant bullseye on the back to wear when I rode it.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 17, 2009)

love to wake and bake. now of to play o go......
joe dirt


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a tee shirt that on the back said If you can read this "The Bitch fell off " The funny thing is I never ride with a passenger Maybe 2 times ever..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

I almost bought one before I had my own bike that said "If you can read this, the dick won't let me drive"


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well Im heading outside ,, I'll be back for lunchtime bake .. Toodles


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I had a tee shirt that on the back said If you can read this "The Bitch fell off " The funny thing is I never ride with a passenger Maybe 2 times ever..



*When I had my bike accident it was head on at 50mph. and the cop said if I'd had a passenger chances are me or them wouldn't have been thrown over car and we'd both have probably died........

On a potential w00t moment. I may have found a cheap ass camera that'll work on win 98.....
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy St. Paddy's RIU. I made a special batch of green brownies


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I wish they had junkyards for bikes like they do for cars. I used to love going junkyardin back in the day. Score the part you need for cheap.


*I have a friend that is the manager of a honda/suzuki dealership and they have a motorcycle junkyard...I love roaming around in any junkyard...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a friend that is the manager of a honda/suzuki dealership and they have a motorcycle junkyard...I love roaming around in any junkyard...*


*Happy st paddys day tips.... 
A lot of the scrap yards around here have bike stuff..... see some grim smashed bikes that you just know that someone may not have survived.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Happy st paddys day tips.... *
> *A lot of the scrap yards around here have bike stuff..... see some grim smashed bikes that you just know that someone may not have survived.....*


*hey twisty...I feel irish today...when I went to ireland 4 years ago it was really odd, I felt more at home than any place I had ever visited. It was a deja vu sort of experience, I still didn't kiss the blarney stone.*

*my friends shop finances used bikes, so they have a bunch repos etc. most of their repo bikes are ready for the junk yard....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 17, 2009)

I peed on the Blarney Stone 

I love Ireland, last time I visited I traced my ancestry and found out I'm actually half Scottish.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty...I feel irish today...when I went to ireland 4 years ago it was really odd, I felt more at home than any place I had ever visited. It was a deja vu sort of experience, I still didn't kiss the blarney stone.*
> 
> *my friends shop finances used bikes, so they have a bunch repos etc. most of their repo bikes are ready for the junk yard....*


*You went to Ireland.. cool... My history is in the Isles myself, have a few UK foibles.... like haggis too.. did the pipe band thing ...twisty in McGreggor tartan kilt.. My eyes....!!!  

So did tips forgo kissing the Blarney stone to "kiss" the Riverdance cuties... 
*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

I love irish potatos even though they contain coconut wich there is no coconut trees in ireland there for makes no god damn sense so they should rename the fucking potato a caribean potato. atleast they have the ingredients loL


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You went to Ireland.. cool... My history is in the Isles myself, have a few UK foibles.... like haggis too.. did the pipe band thing ...twisty in McGreggor tartan kilt.. My eyes....!!!  *
> 
> *So did tips forgo kissing the Blarney stone to "kiss" the Riverdance cuties... *


*we went for the motorcycle race on the isle of mann and we did scotland and ireland, it was cool. to kiss the blarney stone you have to bend over backwards and my back aint made for such nonsense.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 17, 2009)

[youtube]rcEEAjGtAkY[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

that song is horrible.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

http://media.putfile.com/Isle-Of-Mann-TT-by-Bapman


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we went for the motorcycle race on the isle of mann and we did scotland and ireland, it was cool. to kiss the blarney stone you have to bend over backwards and my back aint made for such nonsense.*


*I worked with a guy from Isle of Man.. and his friend was killed doing that race.. those guys are crazy......... those small stone walls along most of the course are pretty dangerous... can't avoid either sliding into them or thrown over them... .. never mind the damn structures......... you hit your knees and elbows on buildings along the way they're so close..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey all, I'm back for a  break then I'm going outside to repot my prickly pear cactus. I wanted one last bong before the battle.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

I too am in for a bowl break.. and some lunch.. I rebuilt all the bird feeders that the bear destroyed last year ,, So so he cant get them anymore I put up a 12' pole shooting from the house a good 12' in the air .. He will have to be a good jumper to get these


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I worked with a guy from Isle of Man.. and his friend was killed doing that race.. those guys are crazy......... those small stone walls along most of the course are pretty dangerous... can't avoid either sliding into them or thrown over them... .. never mind the damn structures......... you hit your knees and elbows on buildings along the way they're so close..*


*I would trade anything I have for an opportunity to do that race. I rode the whole course on a rented 650 honda hawk, just not the same. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Isn't spring great? I've just been dying to be outside. I'm so glad it's finally warming up. 

I have some purple Crocus blooming outside. My first blooms of the year.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey all, I'm back for a  break then I'm going outside to repot my prickly pear cactus. I wanted one last bong before the battle.


*Stupid cacti..... I had a shit load of those little round ones and was moving them around and put them on the sofa while I moved the table.... well one tipped over and rolled a bit and I sat on the fucking thing.......... but to make it worse is I live along..you ever try to pluck thorns out of you ass with a mirror....... *


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I too am in for a bowl break.. and some lunch.. I rebuilt all the bird feeders that the bear destroyed last year ,, So so he cant get them anymore I put up a 12' pole shooting from the house a good 12' in the air .. He will have to be a good jumper to get these


 
I'll help him


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL Twisty, I'm more afraid of those soft little thorns that are impossible to see when they get into you. I'll take an inch long thorn any day, at least I can see it to pull it out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Stupid cacti..... I had a shit load of those little round ones and was moving them around and put them on the sofa while I moved the table.... well one tipped over and rolled a bit and I sat on the fucking thing.......... but to make it worse is I live along..you ever try to pluck thorns out of you ass with a mirror....... *


*candle wax.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Now there's a good idea Tips. I never thought of that, will it take all the hair off his ass too?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *candle wax.........*





misshestermoffitt said:


> Now there's a good idea Tips. I never thought of that, will it take all the hair off his ass too?


*Yeah .. holding two mirrors and hot wax... I see no potential risk there... except doing a Brazilian on my asshole.......... I'll have to bleach it then........ ... and theres another disaster waiting to happen........
Are scrotum's bleach proof....?? 
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2009)

damn i hate when you cough on a hit when your blowing the smoke out, i just charbroiled the shit out of my throat


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2241126]damn i hate when you cough on a hit when your blowing the smoke out, i just charbroiled the shit out of my throat [/quote]



Its better than choking on a hit and shitting yourself .. Ive done that ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 17, 2009)

What another beautiful day. I can't believe the weather the past few days, this is great. I can see signs of life in the gardens. It should get up to 55f today here and all sunny.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its better than choking on a hit and shitting yourself .. Ive done that ...


lol, nice ........ ever notice if you smoke when you feel like you have to take a shit....... then you cant until later ... ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its better than choking on a hit and shitting yourself .. Ive done that ...



 *I've come close..... clenched and got a leg cramp.... I was about 3 seconds from all hell breaking loose.......

*


Chiceh said:


> What another beautiful day. I can't believe the weather the past few days, this is great. I can see signs of life in the gardens. It should get up to 55f today here and all sunny.


*Chiceh... Isn't it just glorious..... doors and windows open.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Its 57 here ,I'm Taking another break to get stoned ... Im loving this weather


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Awesome it be.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Now there's a good idea Tips. I never thought of that, will it take all the hair off his ass too?


*twisty has hair on his ass?!?!?!?kiss-ass*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty has hair on his ass?!?!?!?kiss-ass*


*You tell me.... you've got a better view..............


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys talking shit again ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

*I can't tell if it's hair or cactus...........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 17, 2009)

Who needs a bong? I'm loading.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You guys talking shit again ?


*Damn straight....*



tipsgnob said:


> *I can't tell if it's hair or cactus...........*


*While you're pulling them out with your teeth the hard ones are the thorn's ............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

*your nasty...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your nasty...........*


*Took many years of practice my man...many years........... sites running slow tonight....... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Took many years of practice my man...many years........... sites running slow tonight....... *


*I am too....*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 17, 2009)

howdy do all - taking a bong load in, hows everybody?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hey dude... I'm bored and straight............*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey dude... I'm bored and straight............*


well twisty, this one's for you then -

happy St. Patties all - dont think im goin out for the holiday, but i can always sit and smoke some green here with you guys.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> well twisty, this one's for you then -
> 
> happy St. Patties all - dont think im goin out for the holiday, but i can always sit and smoke some green here with you guys.


I smoked green before ,, Now Im smoking Purple .. 


Purple Trainwreck to be precise ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Choo choo.............................................................................................. choo.
slow r u n n i n g tonight.....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

Is....

......there....

.......anyone......

out there?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2009)

God help me. Insomnia.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm awake too. I finally got out of bed, I was sick of flopping around like a fish out of water. 

Now my psycho cats are stalking me and acting like 'tards. They instantly think it's breakfast time. Go away stalker cats !!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess I'm not used to being warm while I sleep. It must be spring. I have to work in three hours. I will be completely deranged if I don't get one more hour of sack time. Have fun with the kitties!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Morning Folks , 

Its that Time again,,,, Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

morning Vette, I beat you here today. Can't sleep, blah....... I've been saving this for you.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> morning Vette, I beat you here today. Can't sleep, blah....... I've been saving this for you.....


I was up at 6am today ..

I slept like a baby cause i was outside all day yesterday working , It felt good mid 60's today


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got the Tractor going yesterday too.. I have the trailer all loaded , I gotta empty it this morning and will prob cut down a few small trees so I can hang China's swinging chair


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

I've spent the last 3 days outside working and I'm tired, but just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. 

I did go to bed at 9 last night. I dunno. 

I got the 2 killer rose bushes cut back, my god that was a CHORE. I've got battle scars too, even though I used welding gloves. 

Today I need to dump off the second tarp full of rose bush and then I'm filling my tarp with compost to bring home.


----------



## madradrox (Mar 18, 2009)

wake and bake with rez sucks


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 18, 2009)

Morning everyone....Getting ready to fire it up!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Sunny. I'll fire with ya !


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I have to drive China In To school Today ..I'll be back about 8:30 to bake with you folks If you guys are still here and not already busy


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 18, 2009)

Mornin Miss!

Bye Vette, drive safe. Tell China hello!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ,
> 
> Its that Time again,,,, Cheers





misshestermoffitt said:


> morning Vette, I beat you here today. Can't sleep, blah....... I've been saving this for you.....





korvette1977 said:


> I was up at 6am today ..
> 
> I slept like a baby cause i was outside all day yesterday working , It felt good mid 60's today





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone....Getting ready to fire it up!


*G'Day all..... poor miss... tossing and turning... I hate that.......

Vette.. I was listening to a guy talking about how Carnival Cruises are cutting a Canadian BC cruise but a guy was saying that he called and canceled a trip then called and got a better price now.... Just something to look at... they may even reduce a fare if the cancellation threat is there... 
I don't know what their cancellation policies are...... but never know.

Hi Sunny.... you're here early......... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 18, 2009)

Mornin Twisty!! Yes, I am up toooo early, for me anyway! I have to clean the house, yuck. I am going to put it on the market, again.....I am going to lose my ass on this, but, I am done...So I will be cleaning all day to make a good first impression. I can't believe I am actually happy that I might only lose 100k...what is the world coming too?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 18, 2009)

Good morning all, time to fire this uP.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

good morning everyone


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day all..... poor miss... tossing and turning... I hate that.......
> 
> Vette.. I was listening to a guy talking about how Carnival Cruises are cutting a Canadian BC cruise but a guy was saying that he called and canceled a trip then called and got a better price now.... Just something to look at... they may even reduce a fare if the cancellation threat is there...
> I don't know what their cancellation policies are...... but never know.
> ...


Im Back ,,

Twisty They Cancelled the Quebec cruise ,Not ours ..

Plus if the price drops we get the difference on on ship money


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin Twisty!! Yes, I am up toooo early, for me anyway! I have to clean the house, yuck. I am going to put it on the market, again.....I am going to lose my ass on this, but, I am done...So I will be cleaning all day to make a good first impression. I can't believe I am actually happy that I might only lose 100k...what is the world coming too?



Flood it , then collect the loot and then rebuild it and dump it ..at least you'll recoup some money with the insurance claim


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

I went back to bed for an hour and dozed, now I feel groggy and grouchy.  I need to snap out of this and fast !!!  *snap* better now....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*No you misunderstood..... I was meaning that they (Carnival) has canceled the BC run and are losing bookings because of economy and that in some cases fares can possibly be reduced if threats of cancellation are made..... better to make a bit less than have an empty cabin.. just passing on what the guys were talking about on the TV........
To me..people that can afford to "cruise" are better off anyway so it may all be a moot point to some..... whats a $1000 one way or another.....

Morning Chiceh, robert.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

ours cost $1,320.00 Then $140.00 in Vacation insurance , Thats complete except for Our tips ($10 per day per person $100) And a Balcony room on the Panarama deck (2 decks from the very top) We got a great deal..If the price goes down That 'll be cool too..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I went back to bed for an hour and dozed, now I feel groggy and grouchy.  I need to snap out of this and fast !!!  *snap* better now....


 You should just go back to bed and take a nap till bedtime .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Flood it , then collect the loot and then rebuild it and dump it ..at least you'll recoup some money with the insurance claim


If I wasn't such a wussy I would! Plus, it is on a concrete slab, so I think the damage would be minimal...I think I should start praying for a fire...j/k j/k

I have been beating this DEAD horse for over a year. I have tried to justify staying, I just can't....I was going to start a Parrot Rescue, that turned into be a joke, way too much money. I have tried to go back to school, I am still waiting on my expungement....I have tried getting a job, very hard if not impossible. Meanwhile, the bills for this McMansion keeps pouring in and my value keeps diving. I had a financial advisor look at my records, he suggests taking the hit and leaving, that is if that is even possible. I am going to list it at 225k I bought it for 275k. The realtor says if I put it on at that price I will end up with 175k. I was always told you can not go wrong buying realestate....not true, anymore. 

Very sad day, but, it is time to move on with my life...If I don't, I will wind up having a heart attack or worse....I am looking for a lil peace, thats all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would sit on it another year .. Or rent it .. Dont Sell Its a buyer's market .. you gotta wait it out .. or you'll take a beating .... I'll give you 100k cash right now ..

I'll stick my Mother in it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't I have stuff to do today. 





korvette1977 said:


> You should just go back to bed and take a nap till bedtime .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like this place is abandoned ....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Really..... !! *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm still here for now,


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool I dont like smoking alone .. 

Im outta here as soon as it hits 40 ..its 38 now

Im letting the sun heat up the world 1st


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*I guess the days will be slower here seeing as people are doing the yard/spring clean thing.... I've been dusting off some of the old sites I'd go to....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I guess the days will be slower here seeing as people are doing the yard/spring clean thing.... I've been dusting off some of the old sites I'd go to....*


Awwwwwwwwww Poor twisty .. You can come here and do some yardwork..


On your knee's Bitch .. dig out those rocks


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww Poor twisty .. You can come here and do some yardwork..
> 
> 
> On your knee's Bitch .. dig out those rocks


*Got a bad case of the blahs...... *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Got a bad case of the blahs...... *


ive had 'em all winter, just now starting to shake 'em.

stay strong Twisty!

here this will help-


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 18, 2009)

so will this - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/173694-most-outrageous-post-thread.html

started it last night...seem like it could be a hit.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ive had 'em all winter, just now starting to shake 'em.
> 
> stay strong Twisty!
> 
> here this will help-


*Perfect............*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> so will this - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/173694-most-outrageous-post-thread.html
> 
> started it last night...seem like it could be a hit.


*I just posted there.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

It's 56 here now and the sun is shining. I might drag out the mower later and mulch the back yard. All the big sticks are picked up and those little ones can just grind right down with the mower.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 18, 2009)

ohhh its looking like a beautiful day - keif and bong 

time to do the dirty.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

supposed to hit 65 today 
made up some more brownies last nite, brough 2 to work ... ate one 20 mintues ago ...
the day just drags on with out anything


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its better than choking on a hit and shitting yourself .. Ive done that ...




LOL  I have almost done that once, it was a close call


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

morning stoners.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 18, 2009)

my ak47 auto sprouted today!!!
and WAKE-N-BAKE'S ARE THE BEST!
I woke up at 10:00 am, and smoked two blunts since.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 18, 2009)

SICC";2245600]LOL :lol: I have almost done that once said:


> Operation Repo[/URL]" the other night... and this one guy that was repo'ing a bmw had ate some mexican food, and he had to take a shit really bad... so bad that he ran a stop sign, was speeding and turned a corner... the bmw flipped a couple times - with a camera man inside the bmw. pretty sure he didnt have to shit anymore after the car flipped lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

haha yea i saw that one, that shit is cheesy as hell haha, that one fat ass bitch haha, oh damn, i need to see that show again


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> my ak47 auto sprouted today!!!
> and WAKE-N-BAKE'S ARE THE BEST!
> I woke up at 10:00 am, and smoked two blunts since.


that's a fucking lot of weed man . . . fuck. that's more than I smoke in 4 days and I'm a regular haha. hope you don't pay for that bud haha.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmmmhhhhmmmmmm, i grow it, i had a single plant of snowberry 2 months ago, first grow ever and it produced 33g's


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

LUNCHTIME...................................


GDP and Hash 

What a lunch 

Baked Ziti as a snack


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Mornin Twisty!! Yes, I am up toooo early, for me anyway! I have to clean the house, yuck. I am going to put it on the market, again.....I am going to lose my ass on this, but, I am done...So I will be cleaning all day to make a good first impression. I can't believe I am actually happy that I might only lose 100k...what is the world coming too?


*I read that ft. meyers fla. had the highest foreclosure rate in the US......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i was watching "Operation Repo" the other night... and this one guy that was repo'ing a bmw had ate some mexican food, and he had to take a shit really bad... so bad that he ran a stop sign, was speeding and turned a corner... the bmw flipped a couple times - with a camera man inside the bmw. pretty sure he didnt have to shit anymore after the car flipped lol


*that show is hilarious...I used to help a buddy repo cars and that show is how it really is.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that show is hilarious...I used to help a buddy repo cars and that show is how it really is.....*



haha yea? i always thought that show was fake, i've seen a couple shows and after im jus like, naw, wtf


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a friend years back who at night he used to chain his car to a telephone pole so the repo man could not hook and go .. Well they did one night and hooked it and it ripped the rear end right out from under it


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> mmmmmhhhhmmmmmm, i grow it, i had a single plant of snowberry 2 months ago, first grow ever and it produced 33g's


haha 33gs at that rate aint gonna last you very long  but that's nice snowberry sounds tasty.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

im gonna make my own strain called Fro Berry


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

i wanna go home, im leaving work early ... its too nice out


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2245792]haha yea? i always thought that show was fake, i've seen a couple shows and after im jus like, naw, wtf[/quote]*the story lines on the show are real, we got shot at, several young ladies offered up the bootay and some free drugs....
people do some freaky ass shit when they catch you taking they ride....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I had a friend years back who at night he used to chain his car to a telephone pole so the repo man could not hook and go .. Well they did one night and hooked it and it ripped the rear end right out from under it


*if you have watched the show you will notice all the nare do wells know the repo man is coming...they always back their cars in so the repo man can't see their plates....*


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 18, 2009)

oh it was and it lasted a month or so and i still got ONE blunt from it....IM TRYING NOT TO SMOKE IT UNTIL MY AK ET DONE SO I CAN MIX EM UP AND SMOKE SOME SERIOUS POTENT SHIT!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Howdy, all!


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy, all!


afternoon stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

What's up, Bat man?


Kant said:


> afternoon stoney


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's up, Bat man?


not much. it's kind of quiet in here today.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Weather is getting nicer...only we dedicated introverts are online.


Kant said:


> not much. it's kind of quiet in here today.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*introperverts..........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *introperverts..........*


are we going to have to keep you away from the women and cows today?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not a pervert, whatever do you mean?


tipsgnob said:


> *introperverts..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*hello...my name is tips and I'm a pervert.........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

hello tips..thank you for joining us today there will be cookies after the meeting


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*pie and cigarettes.........*


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hello...my name is tips and I'm a pervert.........*


hahahaha that was the perfect example


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hello tips..thank you for joining us today there will be cookies after the meeting


actually the cookies were replaced by crackers. cookies seemed too suggestive especially to this crowd.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Pay no attention to the patty fingers, fellas......


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pay no attention to the patty fingers, fellas......


*patty who?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Well...if you're all gonna sit in a circle, I have to check for weapons before you get into the meeting....


tipsgnob said:


> *patty who?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....patty


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...if you're all gonna sit in a circle, I have to check for weapons before you get into the meeting....


ooooh....castration....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...if you're all gonna sit in a circle, I have to check for weapons before you get into the meeting....


*I have not carried a weapon since uncle sam paid me to, but you can check me anyway....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

can I get into the meeting with out being frisked? If Stoney frisks me that might cause a riot with all you men around.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Nah.Maybe just a strip search.


Kant said:


> ooooh....castration....


OK!


tipsgnob said:


> *I have not carried a weapon since uncle sam paid me to, but you can check me anyway....*


You're free to go, ma'am!


misshestermoffitt said:


> can I get into the meeting with out being frisked? If Stoney frisks me that might cause a riot with all you men around.....


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah.Maybe just a strip search.
> 
> OK!
> 
> You're free to go, ma'am!


ohhh...and i was hoping stoney would strip search miss.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn and I was ready to yell ..... "frisk me harder".....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

I know what you were thinking!


Kant said:


> ohhh...and i was hoping stoney would strip search miss.


Well, alright,I guess I can.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn and I was ready to yell ..... "frisk me harder".....


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Damn and I was ready to yell ..... "frisk me harder".....


hold on one sec. I need to go get some popcorn.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

Is that a rabbit in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me? 





Stoney McFried said:


> Well, alright,I guess I can.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

It's a rabbit.Alright, ma'am, you'll have to be detained....












Bow chika wow wow......


misshestermoffitt said:


> Is that a rabbit in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 18, 2009)

And now the explosion of excitement from our male counterparts. Good thing Vette isn't here, things would get messy.


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> And now the explosion of excitement from our male counterparts. Good thing Vette isn't here, things would get messy.


well he does have quite the apatite. i'm not sure how china can keep up with him.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> hold on one sec. I need to go get some popcorn.


 *not vasoline?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> And now the explosion of excitement from our male counterparts. Good thing Vette isn't here, things would get messy.



*What the hell did I just step in................................??? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What the hell did I just step in................................??? *


*I smell what your stepping in........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Kleenex for everyone!


misshestermoffitt said:


> And now the explosion of excitement from our male counterparts. Good thing Vette isn't here, things would get messy.


Maybe she has batteries in her hips, lol.


Kant said:


> well he does have quite the apatite. i'm not sure how china can keep up with him.


A timely entrance, as usual!


Twistyman said:


> *What the hell did I just step in................................??? *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I smell what your stepping in........*


*Working on a farm you'd know about stepping in things.............. I'll leave the needed sniffing of said grimness to an expert........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

hey mike my orange bud has recovered from me and is doing much better three out of four have shown female parts and are looking strong


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*who is mike?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

eki i posted on the wrong thread...oops


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *who is mike?*


*EKIMRI.. Rhode Island mike....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kleenex for everyone!
> 
> Maybe she has batteries in her hips, lol.
> 
> A timely entrance, as usual!


is she a duracell girl or an energizer bunny?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Duracell.He seems like the Energizer Bunny of the two, lol.


Kant said:


> is she a duracell girl or an energizer bunny?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> is she a duracell girl or an energizer bunny?


*She's hardcore............. Briggs & Stratton..... 3HP.*


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Duracell.He seems like the Energizer Bunny of the two, lol.


I don't think there's a batter on earth that could keep up with his pace.



Twistyman said:


> *She's hardcore............. Briggs & Stratton..... 3HP.*


well what ever she runs on, she has hips of steel.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

DAyum!


Twistyman said:


> *She's hardcore............. Briggs & Stratton..... 3HP.*




Well, folks, I have to go make spinach lasagna.I love you, take care!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*No one coming out to play.... Oh well.. some new smileys......
Night all..

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im just passing through before hitting the bed


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 18, 2009)

im just bored as shit 

smoking cheeba


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

After Ghost hunters im outta here


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 18, 2009)

goin to the transfer station tomorrow mornin 

put in some volunteer work at the dump 

then i think im comin home an smmmmmmmokin a bong load


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> goin to the transfer station tomorrow mornin
> 
> put in some volunteer work at the dump
> 
> then i think im comin home an smmmmmmmokin a bong load


Doing some community service time ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Doing some community service time ?


already finished it up, but i cant seem to kick goin there and listening to the owner and his friends talk shit about the yuppies that come rolling in not capable of telling the difference between plastic and glass lol

plus, trying to get some work with contractors as part of a clean-up crew.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 18, 2009)

these brownies are friggin awesome been stoned all day and its only getting better


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Alaska has a shitload of crime and drugs ,,look here 

http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/crime/


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

the things that go on in my room ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*damn those bugs are fucking...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

I miss seeing real ladybugs.All we seem to have around here are those Japanese beetles...


420weedman said:


> the things that go on in my room ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I miss seeing real ladybugs.All we seem to have around here are those Japanese beetles...


*japanese beetles need love too...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

WEll..I don't hurt them or anything...I just miss ladybugs.


tipsgnob said:


> *japanese beetles need love too...*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2009)

Good morning, couldn't sleep so I will fire it uP.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> the things that go on in my room ...


*Bud & Bug porn..................................... *



Chiceh said:


> Good morning, couldn't sleep so I will fire it uP.


*Morning Chiceh..... woo hoo... tomorrow is the 1st day of spring..........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Good morning all, wake and bake. Canada farted and it's only going to be 55F here today. 


Did you guys hear that Natasha Richardson died? That is such a bummer, I LOVED her in Waking Up in Reno.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

AK has been Palinized.........  I always thought it was too cold there to bother being a criminal. 




korvette1977 said:


> Alaska has a shitload of crime and drugs ,,look here
> 
> http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/crime/


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning all, wake and bake. Canada farted and it's only going to be 55F here today.
> 
> 
> Did you guys hear that Natasha Richardson died? That is such a bummer, I LOVED her in Waking Up in Reno.


*Hi miss... ya thats sad stuff.. it happened about 60 min. from me....

three mistakes were made...no helmet... turned away 1st ambulance and she was near the Montreal Neurological Hosp. its world famous.. she should have been taken there instead of flying back to US.. that delay just might have been the turning point...... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning Folks ,, Its 33 here and raining .. I have Lots of sprouts in China's flower garden peat pellets 

Well Im hitting that 1st bowl of the day ..Cheers 

Why dont Vette Ski ?

Thats why


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know why she didn't seek treatment there. I would think flying with a head injury would make it worse. 

So sad, 

Any-hoo......ya want one of these  twisty?

Vette, ya missed it, Stoney frisked me yesterday......  .... have one of these


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

mornin all i was under the impression she was already termed brain dead when flown back to us for the children to say goodbye


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Every report I heard was different. I don't think I saw 2 reports that said the same thing, so I don't know. I did hear one report that said she was brain dead and being flown back for family members to have their good byes, but the rest of the reports made it seem like no big deal.

I'm sad for her and her family.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't know why she didn't seek treatment there. I would think flying with a head injury would make it worse.
> 
> So sad,
> 
> ...



China told me .. we were busy getting our groove on.. and you guys were talking about us .. Yea I like sex ..Yea we screw alot .. Yea Im a freak.. Yep yep yep.. But china is So sexy I get wood just looking at her


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

I wasn't talking about you, just that if you were here, there would be a mess. 

It was funny.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning everyone.

Yup, yup we all know China and Vette have a very healthy, ACTIVE, good sex life! It is like they are 20. Good for them! Wish I could of seen you get frisked by Stoney, Miss!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Yup, yup we all know China and Vette have a very healthy, ACTIVE, good sex life! It is like they are 20. Good for them! Wish I could of seen you get frisked by Stoney, Miss!



The question is ,Did Miss LIKE getting frisked by Stoney?
Cause if she did ,,her Hubby could be in for a treat ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The question is ,Did Miss LIKE getting frisked by Stoney?
> Cause if she did ,,her Hubby could be in for a treat ..


I don't want to speak for Miss, but, I bet she LOVED it....Stoney seems to know what she's doing! I have learned a thing or two from Stoney.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't want to speak for Miss, but, I bet she LOVED it....Stoney seems to know what she's doing! I have learned a thing or two from Stoney.


So You swing both ways ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So You swing both ways ?


I am pleading the 5th.................................................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am pleading the 5th.................................................................



Oh My .. well i guess if you were there with them It could have been a 3 way .. You , Miss and Stoney ,, and Stoneys Rabbit 

Ok a 4 some with the rabbit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Hubby wasn't home from work yet, he missed the fun.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*The mind reels with possibilities...... 
Did anyone see video of that under water volcano near the Tonga island(s).... ? cool pics.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

It sucks that its raining out , But I got 1/2 the garage cleaned out yesterday.. Today It does not seem a very productive day outside , I'll have to work inside till it stops raining , OR take the day off and do NOTHING ,, 

Nah ................................ I cant do that there is too much to be done


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

It's only going to be in the 50's here today. I guess I'll stay in for the most part. 

Survivor tonight.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I wonder if we have any realtors on here? I just got off the phone with mine, well she isn't yet, we are arguing over her percentage.........she is standing firm at 6....time to find another.

Twisty no I did not see it, I am going to look it up now. I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wonder if we have any realtors on here? I just got off the phone with mine, well she isn't yet, we are arguing over her percentage.........she is standing firm at 6....time to find another.
> 
> Twisty no I did not see it, I am going to look it up now. I love that kind of stuff.




List it yourself ..

Keep the %


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

They have a thing here 

assist to sell Its cheaper 

http://www.assist2sell.com/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

I found my dream house yesterday, 4 bedrooms, 2 full baths, living room, dining room, family room, den area, full basement, hidden room on second floor, attic, spiral staircase, stained glass window, a huge built in bookcase. . 3/4 of an acre of land. 

I wish I could afford it right now, but I can't yet. They're only asking $80K for it, because it's in a rinky dink little town of like 500 people.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> They have a thing here
> 
> assist to sell Its cheaper
> 
> http://www.assist2sell.com/


This is great! I am going to call them....I could save thousands...Wow Vette, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> This is great! I am going to call them....I could save thousands...Wow Vette, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!



No problem... I used them to sell One of my homes 10 yrs ago ..It sold in 37 days


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I found my dream house yesterday, 4 bedrooms, 2 full baths, living room, dining room, family room, den area, full basement, hidden room on second floor, attic, spiral staircase, stained glass window, a huge built in bookcase. . 3/4 of an acre of land.
> 
> I wish I could afford it right now, but I can't yet. They're only asking $80K for it, because it's in a rinky dink little town of like 500 people.


That sounds awesome! This is a buying time, especially for the first timers...I am hoping to recoup what I lose in this house with the purchase of another home. I am hoping what I save in the purchase will make up for what I am losing. Tips said a few pages back that Ft. Myers is ranking #1 for foreclosures. That is only 45 minutes south of me. I can't compete with the prices so I am going to take a big hit....I hope I make up the difference in my new purchase, but, who knows.....So far I have not been good with my real estate.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I found my dream house yesterday, 4 bedrooms, 2 full baths, living room, dining room, family room, den area, full basement, hidden room on second floor, attic, spiral staircase, stained glass window, a huge built in bookcase. . 3/4 of an acre of land.
> 
> I wish I could afford it right now, but I can't yet. They're only asking $80K for it, because it's in a rinky dink little town of like 500 people.


 If they are asking 80k then offer them 68k I bet they bite ,,

Its a buyers market now ..If you have equity in your house now .. refi buy the otherone and rent out the one you have ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

The only draw back is I want to be out of town, any town, so I can get a wind turbine for power. I can't buy anything that will be bound by some ordinance. I also have to consider property taxes. I hate that shit. Paying "rent" on something I'm supposed to be buying.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

We have a plan, but we still have a little over a year before we can put it into action. I don't want to rent this house, I want to sell it. I don't want the tenant headache. I had thought about seeing if my son wanted to rent it, but he'll end up not paying rent because I'm his mom and I don't want that drama. 

I can't sell it during the wrong season because when I move, I'm moving my yard as well. That's going to take for....ever.....





korvette1977 said:


> If they are asking 80k then offer them 68k I bet they bite ,,
> 
> Its a buyers market now ..If you have equity in your house now .. refi buy the otherone and rent out the one you have ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The only draw back is I want to be out of town, any town, so I can get a wind turbine for power. I can't buy anything that will be bound by some ordinance. I also have to consider property taxes. I hate that shit. Paying "rent" on something I'm supposed to be buying.



The wind turbine will take a little off your bill.. But with a few of them it will make your meter run backwards and take some off your bill.BUT it would take 30 yrs before you actually Broke even for the cost's .. They are good when you have dozens of them .1 or 2 is a waste .. Ive researched this deeply . we have windmills here about 5 miles away .. it poweres Florida power and light . Solar is the way to go


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wonder if we have any realtors on here? I just got off the phone with mine, well she isn't yet, we are arguing over her percentage.........she is standing firm at 6....time to find another.
> 
> Twisty no I did not see it, I am going to look it up now. I love that kind of stuff.


*I would have tried youtube to get link but you all know my YOUTUBE issue...*



korvette1977 said:


> If they are asking 80k then offer them 68k I bet they bite ,,
> 
> Its a buyers market now ..If you have equity in your house now .. refi buy the otherone and rent out the one you have ..


*Now is the time..I think it was vette that said rent.. if you can get the place you like and have finances to own one and rent other thats the way to go..... wait to sell plus renters aren't in short supply now......

I saw yesterday on the news homes valued at $800,000 selling for 550,000 - 600,000..... and thats here where we had 0 foreclosures from this economy crisis............ our banking system doesn't allow banks to get into speculation..... good thing too......
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

Mornin' all 
Im awake, but not baked


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

I've actually been looking at a wind / solar hydrid, but solar isn't a problem with city policy like wind is. 

It's flat here and we get straightline winds. Wind would actually work out in this area. 





korvette1977 said:


> The wind turbine will take a little off your bill.. But with a few of them it will make your meter run backwards and take some off your bill.BUT it would take 30 yrs before you actually Broke even for the cost's .. They are good when you have dozens of them .1 or 2 is a waste .. Ive researched this deeply . we have windmills here about 5 miles away .. it poweres Florida power and light . Solar is the way to go


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

I miss my girl , i like cuddling with her in bed when its raining ... 

I hear the rain on the roof .. 

HONEY COME HOME


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Poor vette.... well at least you're not prattling around the house alone.... having someone around helps fight the boredom.......... plus better than talking to the cat.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Poor vette.... well at least you're not prattling around the house alone.... having someone around helps fight the boredom.......... plus better than talking to the cat.........*


I am alone ,, well China's Mom is downstairs , But she sleeps till 11ish .. and Other than her its just the dogs and I .. 

And Of course you guys


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I am alone ,, well China's Mom is downstairs , But she sleeps till 11ish .. and Other than her its just the dogs and I ..
> 
> And Of course you guys


*I thought brother in law was there too.......

Bathroom cleaned, top to bottom..... vacuumed everywhere ....... washed kitchen floor........ cleaned litter box...... thats it for the forced labor today............. 

checked and watered babies ... these auto's are a bit freaky..... 3rd set of leaves.... 3" tall (seed in fridge 17 days ago).. and the stipes and calyx are out on one.....

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

He works at the lumber mill .. 

Im raising hell in the ,When I get stoned I like to show my boobs thread ..


Hee hee


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

Alright, Assist2Sell called back. It is a good deal. They charge 495. up front and then 3% commission. They are coming out next week to see what they are dealing with. I don't see any difference btwn them and a Remax, Coldwell, Century, etc...I think I am going to use them. Wow, all before noon and my housing issue is solved! I am going to fire one up! Thanks again Vette, you should get into realestate!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, Assist2Sell called back. It is a good deal. They charge 495. up front and then 3% commission. They are coming out next week to see what they are dealing with. I don't see any difference btwn them and a Remax, Coldwell, Century, etc...I think I am going to use them. Wow, all before noon and my housing issue is solved! I am going to fire one up! Thanks again Vette, you should get into realestate!


 They do all the advertising too,, I used to flip houses ,, Im retired , I work for China only.. We are building an addition this summer so Im plenty busy , I'll look for some part time work in the winter, Thats if the birdhouse thing fails ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, Assist2Sell called back. It is a good deal. They charge 495. up front and then 3% commission. They are coming out next week to see what they are dealing with. I don't see any difference btwn them and a Remax, Coldwell, Century, etc...I think I am going to use them. Wow, all before noon and my housing issue is solved! I am going to fire one up! Thanks again Vette, you should get into realestate!


*I saw a thing about these setups.. they can be better ... you're not paying for offices overhead/advertisement..etc of those more know groups... so you can get better price... I don't have to tell you to be careful.......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw a thing about these setups.. they can be better ... you're not paying for offices overhead/advertisement..etc of those more know groups... so you can get better price... I don't have to tell you to be careful.......... *



I give solid proven Advice .....

I was wrong once ... 
But then I was mistaken ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to make my garage into a temporary family room for me and the critters. I hope those slider thingys work on these heavy ass sofas. I am removing all birds and animals from the house during the attempted 'sale'. I will feel like I am back in my parents basement, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> i give solid proven advice .....
> 
> I was wrong once ...
> But then i was mistaken ..


*lol........................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *lol........................*




LOL Fdd Insulted everyone and closed that other thead .. 

Why the need to insult I have  no clue , Close it and be done with it ..


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

afternoon all ! ... almost time for brownie consumption


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wonder if we have any realtors on here? I just got off the phone with mine, well she isn't yet, we are arguing over her percentage.........she is standing firm at 6....time to find another.
> 
> Twisty no I did not see it, I am going to look it up now. I love that kind of stuff.


*I have my real estate licence.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL Fdd Insulted everyone and closed that other thead ..
> 
> Why the need to insult I have no clue , Close it and be done with it ..


*May be a "grumpy" day.... I get a fair share of them myself..... C'est la vie....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, Assist2Sell called back. It is a good deal. They charge 495. up front and then 3% commission. They are coming out next week to see what they are dealing with. I don't see any difference btwn them and a Remax, Coldwell, Century, etc...I think I am going to use them. Wow, all before noon and my housing issue is solved! I am going to fire one up! Thanks again Vette, you should get into realestate!


*one of the main differences is no MLS listing. even though you are using assist2sell, more than likely you will sell to someone using a real estate agent. and agents find listings for customers using the MLS. agents also help people arrange financing.*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

SICC: 2

Egg Sandwiches: 0









morning//afternoon all


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

I went with waffles today, only without the syrup.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *one of the main differences is no MLS listing. even though you are using assist2sell, more than likely you will sell to someone using a real estate agent. and agents find listings for customers using the MLS. agents also help people arrange financing.*


No Tips, atleast not anymore. The 495. I pay up front is for the MLS listing for a year. Then if they sell it I pay 3% and if another agent sells it I pay 3% plus 495. to my guy. But, he did say it would be on the MLS and they do everything any other realtor would do, even helping the buyer get financing.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't eaten yet...Waffles and eggs sound so good right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Burp....

Just had Meatloaf and mashed with gravy ,,,Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

All I could find is a granola bar..... and only one of them. I think I need to go to the store. I am going to get moving. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tips you trying to steal my clients ?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

I just ate, and all this food talk in makin me hungry again


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

[quote="sicc";2250953]i just ate, and all this food talk in makin me hungry again 





Bongsmilie[/quote]




hey , hey , hey , its fat albert...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> No Tips, atleast not anymore. The 495. I pay up front is for the MLS listing for a year. Then if they sell it I pay 3% and if another agent sells it I pay 3% plus 495. to my guy. But, he did say it would be on the MLS and they do everything any other realtor would do, even helping the buyer get financing.


*cool....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> hey , hey , hey , its fat albert...


hahah how dare you 


fat albert aint got shit on me


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Tips you trying to steal my clients ?


*you aint got no clients boy....lol *
*why did f d d close that thread? it wasn't any worse than any of stuff i've seen here?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you aint got no clients boy....lol *
> *why did f d d close that thread? it wasn't any worse than any of stuff i've seen here?*



I have No idea , and really dont care ,

How the cow Business ? 

GOT MILK..?

I have a batch of 2009 roo posters and stickers if you want a few ,, You cant even Buy these ?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

i gotta make meatloaf for dinner 2nite


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i gotta make meatloaf for dinner 2nite


im making my spagetti n hot sausage for tonight, gotta start...oh shit...NOW!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Taco's for supper here tonight


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

im going to have a taco tonight as well


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

SICC";2250870]SICC: 2
Egg Sandwiches: 0
:mrgreen:
bongsmilie
morning//afternoon all[/quote]
[quote="misshestermoffitt said:


> I went with waffles today, only without the syrup.


*French toast.... mais oui.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Taco's for supper here tonight


*Fish & chips tonight.... I just gave the fries the 1st fry..... then the sugar one later*... makes great fries.........

* theres this chip wagon here thats been driving around town selling fries for 45 years... the guy turned me on to adding a 1/2 teaspoon of sugar to oil...... makes the fries taste awesome......... makes cleaning fryer a bit harder but worth it......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken N noodles, mashed taters here. I cant' wait, my favorite.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

tonight is catch as catch can but last night sirloin on the grill baked tater asparagus


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Leftovers from that would be good enough for me. 

I think leftovers are unappreciated in todays society. 





robert 14617 said:


> tonight is catch as catch can but last night sirloin on the grill baked tater asparagus


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

miss our 22 year old son came over for dinner there are no leftovers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Chicken N noodles, mashed taters here. I cant' wait, my favorite.


*I love mashed spuds....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Leftovers from that would be good enough for me.
> 
> I think leftovers are unappreciated in todays society.


*Seeing that parents were in London during the Blitz.. food was always short and leftovers are something I was taught to appreciate.... plus fried mashed spuds with egg's is a good scoff......
Nothing like that high fry fat food of the UK...... I remember bread fried in bacon fat.. sounds horrible but tastes GREAT..

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh yes I feel that pain. My son is 24 and when he stops by it's like a blackhole entering the kitchen, nothing escapes, not even light.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I fry tomatoes in bacon fat....really good. Bread crumbs, brown sugar and lite salt. Medium sliced tomatoes and bacon fat...that is so good. I save my bacon fat...It is pretty much the only thing in my frig right now, a jar of bacon grease.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I need someone to come home!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to starve to death if I don't start cooking soon. I need to learn how to cook for one.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

I understand that, I'm still trying to scale back my cooking since my son moved out. It's hard to cook less. I'm always way over on potatoes and gravy. 






Sunnysideup said:


> I need someone to come home!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to starve to death if I don't start cooking soon. I need to learn how to cook for one.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I fry tomatoes in bacon fat....really good. Bread crumbs, brown sugar and lite salt. Medium sliced tomatoes and bacon fat...that is so good. I save my bacon fat...It is pretty much the only thing in my frig right now, a jar of bacon grease.



mmmmm solid white chunk..... ill get a spoon


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

i always had trouble cooking for just myself , i enjoy the presentation


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I fry tomatoes in bacon fat....really good. Bread crumbs, brown sugar and lite salt. Medium sliced tomatoes and bacon fat...that is so good. I save my bacon fat...It is pretty much the only thing in my frig right now, a jar of bacon grease.


*Nothing better to baste a chicken or turkey............. 

No wonder I've been having occasional chest pains......
Doh.......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Make enough for 2 people then you have an instant lunch to nuke the next day. 

I'll be having some leftover chili here shortly.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so used to cooking for 6...I don't know any other way. Since I am home by myself I just don't feel like cooking a good, decent meal just for me....but I know this way of living cannot be healthy and I am sort of into the health thing....I will buy a head of broccoli and steam it and it will feed me for 2 days. Once I am stoned the other cravings kick in and there is nothing here so I don't gain weight. Right now, I am starving so food is very much on my mind! Damn, there isn't even any veggies here...I am procrastinating going to that damn store....I always end up in a fight when I shop.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

I love weed. I just love to relax and smoke a fatty, listen to some good music.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL Sunny, what the shrimp ring part 2, return of the shrimp ? 

I shop once per week and get everything then, I hate going to the store.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> mmmmm solid white chunk..... ill get a spoon


OMG I could not imagine,,,,,,


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

dont play nice with others?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> LOL Sunny, what the shrimp ring part 2, return of the shrimp ?
> 
> I shop once per week and get everything then, I hate going to the store.


I should of smacked the crap out of that bitch! I think she could of taken me though, both of them...yup, they would of taken me down!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

miss here on the gulf i get the 10-16 per lb shrimp IQF for 6.00a lbs i get it 5 lbs at a time


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> dont play nice with others?


Down here it is a bunch of vacationing foreigners that think you owe them something....I have had my cart yanked out of line, I have almost been in a physical altercation, I have had cussing wars in the grocery store...It sucks during tourist season, it will be done in May....Yeah, maybe I don't play well with others...lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

It wasn't me, it was Sunny's day in hell, but I'm just a giggling thinking about it. It's almost like I was there.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I remember that day...I was so pissed, lol I think it was around the holidays


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

we get some snow birds not the numbers you get in florida or arizona from what i hear


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> we get some snow birds not the numbers you get in florida or arizona from what i hear


They are every where here. Come May over half of our population will be gone. During these months, it is trying. They are soooooo rude and disrespectful and drunk and loud....The snowbirds are a pain in the ass.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They are every where here. Come May over half of our population will be gone. During these months, it is trying. They are soooooo rude and disrespectful and drunk and loud....The snowbirds are a pain in the ass.


 They are loud as shit, crap everywhere, attack people. Yeah gotta love Florida


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am so used to cooking for 6...I don't know any other way. Since I am home by myself I just don't feel like cooking a good, decent meal just for me....but I know this way of living cannot be healthy and I am sort of into the health thing....I will buy a head of broccoli and steam it and it will feed me for 2 days. Once I am stoned the other cravings kick in and there is nothing here so I don't gain weight. Right now, I am starving so food is very much on my mind! Damn, there isn't even any veggies here...I am procrastinating going to that damn store....I always end up in a fight when I shop.


*Thats why I don't get too many fresh veggies... I buy a cabbage/cauliflower I end up eating it 4 days in a row.... I have to break up everything and freeze it so I don't waste it...

I used to work in a gorcery store when I was younger ... some people go into a trance.. one time I'm bending over cleaning up some jam and this bitch bowls me over with her cart... I got cut to shit when I went face 1st into broken jar.. she never said sorry so I stood up in front of her kids and called her a rude cunt ..(sorry ladies)......... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

I really am getting off here now...I have been on here all day. My chiro guy gave me some knee braces, I think I will try them out. I will look like a reject running around the hood here,lol...Sure beats going to the store! I really wasted a whole day today, it felt good.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I really am getting off here now...I have been on here all day. My chiro guy gave me some knee braces, I think I will try them out. I will look like a reject running around the hood here,lol...Sure beats going to the store! I really wasted a whole day today, it felt good.


*Sunny spazoid.....  
I hate any form of brace... I need free movement for my limbs...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> They are loud as shit, crap everywhere, attack people. Yeah gotta love Florida


My goal is to get out of here. I am trying so hard.



Twistyman said:


> *Thats why I don't get too many fresh veggies... I buy a cabbage/cauliflower I end up eating it 4 days in a row.... I have to break up everything and freeze it so I don't waste it...
> 
> I used to work in a gorcery store when I was younger ... some people go into a trance.. one time I'm bending over cleaning up some jam and this bitch bowls me over with her cart... I got cut to shit when I went face 1st into broken jar.. she never said sorry so I stood up in front of her kids and called her a rude cunt ..(sorry ladies).........
> *


Don't be sorry, that is exactly what I called the OLD MAN that pushed my cart out of line in Home Depot....Long line, I went to get a bottle of water out of the cooler (6feet a way) he pushed my cart out of line,,,everyone there knew I thought he was a cunt, he was. She deserved it!(the girl at your store)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunny spazoid.....
> I hate any form of brace... I need free movement for my limbs...*


Lol, this should be good....I wish I had some to video this....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Sunny Roboto.............. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yawn ... a Nap may be in order .....................................


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

a nap, im still whoring myself out ive got two jobs to bid after 3:00 today


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> a nap, im still whoring myself out ive got two jobs to bid after 3:00 today



Thats the difference between your life and mine ,, I stopped being a slave to a bunch of people ,, Now I just work for 1 .. She keeps me busy and Never any complaining .. and Always grateful and she Tips VERY WELL


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

*pardon me.........?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *pardon me.........?*



Did you fart ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

Turtle head poking out?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

Where's Tips? 

Oh Tips, are you ready for Survivor? 

Did you see JT lose part of his tooth last week? I hope he wins. I like him the best. I always prefer a country boy over a city slicker.


OMG it's not on, I forgot about the basketball stuff. Now I have to wait until next Wednesday.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Goodfella's is on ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

the stereo is on and i fired up the grill looks like leg quarters tonight


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Never Ever Rat on your Friends , 
And 
Always Keep Your mouth Shut ............


Words to live by ....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

*vette is the man.........*


----------



## Sedition (Mar 19, 2009)

Three day weekend this weekend! Wake N Bake Saturday, Sunday, Monday... keen!


----------



## Kant (Mar 19, 2009)

good morning fine people of riu


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

10:30 PM


----------



## Kant (Mar 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2254596]10:30 PM [/QUOTE]

well it's 1:30 here


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

6:45 am here fire em up.



Brrrr a little brisk this morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Good morning, time for a little bakin action.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, time for a little bakin action.


 Yes it indeed Miss, It is that time . Fire it up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

bbbrrrrr it's only 26 here this morning. 

Hey happy first day of spring. It's the equinox, today is 12/12 day !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

It 24 here .. 
Happy Spring too you ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I have crocus blooming right now, and my daffodils have flower buds on them. I'm so excited.  


Sorry, I'm always a freak at spring time, when my flowers start up for the year I kind of lose it. I entertain very easily.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have crocus blooming right now, and my daffodils have flower buds on them. I'm so excited.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm always a freak at spring time, when my flowers start up for the year I kind of lose it. I entertain very easily.




Lots of this starting to bloom here too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

It's just so nice to see things pushing up through the soil.

I think my thyme died out over the winter  I need to buy some more to plant, I love the smell of that stuff.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

I gotta pick up my kids after school today .. Im going to be tilling the garden again tomorrow .. and setting up a new flower bed for China's Flowers ,, I need to go get my Tomato plants too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to haul off the rest of the rose bush I cut back and pick up some compost while I'm at the dump. 

I'm waiting for the weekend so hubby can help me shovel. 

I don't have too much stuff to plant, my flowers all come back from year to year. 

This year instead of flower pots, I'm doing veggie pots, different kinds of leaf lettuce and such. I think it'll be cute and the quality of lettuce at the store sucks lately.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

My veggie garden is 20' x 20' 

I need to put up a chicken wire fence around it .. 

My buddy called and said the Purple Haze Buds are getting nice and plump.. I guess they are finally growing again ( I burned them with too much nutes)


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

mornin vette i hate to tell you this but my indeterminate heirloom tomatoes from the fall never froze i picked six last night and they are still loaded


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> mornin vette i hate to tell you this but my indeterminate heirloom tomatoes from the fall never froze i picked six last night and they are still loaded



Thats great .. Ever heard of New Jersey Tomato's ?


Im growing NJ's in Pa


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not planting in the ground with my veggies, I'm trying container gardening this year. I want to see how it goes. 

I've got enough stuff started in the house right not and not enough lights, it needs to stay above 32 so aI can put it out once and for all.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

don't know new jersey i got beef steak from victory seed co.first time growing (tomatoes) from seed


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm not planting in the ground with my veggies, I'm trying container gardening this year. I want to see how it goes.
> 
> I've got enough stuff started in the house right not and not enough lights, it needs to stay above 32 so aI can put it out once and for all.


Get a few Tops turvy's We have a couple ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

WTF it was 26F earlier and now it's 24F ????? We're going to wrong way over here.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 6:45 am here fire em up.
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrr a little brisk this morning





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, time for a little bakin action.





misshestermoffitt said:


> WTF it was 26F earlier and now it's 24F ????? We're going to wrong way over here.



*Morning miss.. vette.. all.  Damn cat opened the door last night... woke up with rock hard nipples and freezing......... 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Obama Is catching a lot of heat over his Bowling comment


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Morning everyone. The first day of spring....sort of sad for me. 12 years ago today my little sister died....she made it 5 minutes into spring and then left.....every year I feel her presence on this day, this year I don't think it is going to happen...I hope it does, it lets me know she is still with me in some sort of way....But, yeah, it is the first day of Spring.

Happy Spring everyone.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

My Dad died on Easter Morning 1982
My partner in my first Rest Died Easter Morning 2001 
A very good friend Died Easter Morning 2005


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My Dad died on Easter Morning 1982
> My partner in my Rest Died Easter Morning 2001
> A very good friend Died Easter Morning 2005


A lot of good people leave us in Springtime I guess....I hate losing people I love, it sucks. Gosh Vette, your dad died when you were pretty young, a teen anyway, I am so sorry.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> A lot of good people leave us in Springtime I guess....I hate losing people I love, it sucks. Gosh Vette, your dad died when you were pretty young, a teen anyway, I am so sorry.



I was 16 and in the 10th grade .. I quit school Got my Ged worked for my Mom for a summer and was In Melbourne Fla Enrolled at FIT .. 18 months later I got called for a City Job and went back to the city


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was 16 and in the 10th grade .. I quit school Got my Ged worked for my Mom for a summer and was In Melbourne Fla Enrolled at FIT .. 18 months later I got called for a City Job and went back to the city


Do you mind if I ask? How did he die?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Do you mind if I ask? How did he die?


emphysema 
Lung Cancer 
and the withdrawl from alcohol .. 

And a bad case of the Flu


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

99 Days till our cruise ,, 

But who's counting ?



















ME I am Fuck the days are going slow , Its like watching a pot of water come to a boil


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Obama Is catching a lot of heat over his Bowling comment


*I missed it...





FUCKING comp...I've crashed 11 times already today... I've been up an hour...................

I'd written a big post but fuck it... I may have my 2nd lifetime male... it is more teardrop shape so I may still have a girl... apparently in autos the males show 1st at about 17 days...so in about 3 days I should be able to tell..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I missed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google Obama on jay Leno


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

he made a comment about his bowling being like special olympics


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I bet I sit here on this sofa all day.....................again. I am BORED, I need a LIFE.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Google Obama on jay Leno


*I would, but its probably a video... my comp. doesn't do video...*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I bet I sit here on this sofa all day.....................again. I am BORED, I need a LIFE.....


wanna trade ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> wanna trade ?


Maybe, depends what you are doing!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

if there weren't so many miles between us, we could go out and play. 

I'm bored too, my life revolves around running daughter to and from work and cleaning the house. Tonight I get to toss in that all exciting grocery shopping. 

I need a life too......... 





Sunnysideup said:


> I bet I sit here on this sofa all day.....................again. I am BORED, I need a LIFE.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

life is what is getting away from us as we wait for life to start


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> if there weren't so many miles between us, we could go out and play.
> 
> I'm bored too, my life revolves around running daughter to and from work and cleaning the house. Tonight I get to toss in that all exciting grocery shopping.
> 
> I need a life too.........


Miss, we have each other!
I know how you feel though.....Lets fire it up!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> he made a comment about his bowling being like special olympics


My run yesterday was Special Olympics like..... 
A middle aged chick running with knee braces on and struggling...yup, it was Special Olympic like...I hope I don't get in trouble for saying that....but, it is true true.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

at least your running i need to do more


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

good morning everyone!! 

i need your help, its very important.

my sisters daughter is coming over for the morning to play with my daughter which usually ends up something like a nuclear holocaust.


WE HAVE 40 MINUTES TO GET REALLY STONED


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

here slick i'll help get things started


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

the play date  ...... *runs screaming from the room* 

 ... ... 

OK I think I can handle it now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> at least your running i need to do more


The only reason I do it is because I have been 'seasoned' since I was a young child to run...If I don't run everyday I feel like I am missing something and my day is incomplete. The problem is I have worn my cartilage down to a point that all I have is bone on bone and my knees hurt. These braces keep my floating knee more secure and it is supposed to allow me to run pain free...BS
I am may have to start walking only.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> good morning everyone!!
> 
> i need your help, its very important.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL I miss those times! Mornin Slik!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I walk with the dogs, they love it. I'm not a runner. I'll run if I have a really good reason to (psycho killer, Freddy Krueger, everyone I'm with takes off running I'll find out why when they stop) , but other than that, no thanks.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

more often that not when i leave them alone for a while(more than 30 seconds!) i return and theyre arming themselves for battle. they are 2 1/2 and 3 and i fear the day they both end up in the same classroom. i can already imagine the parent teacher conferences - "Mr. Slikwillie, the other girls just dont stand a chance. those two girls have whooped every girl in the 2nd grade."


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't been around small children in so long, they'd probably kick my ass and you'd find me tied up in a closet. I'm used to grown kids.


In second grade the rule started that my daughter and her best friend weren't allowed to be in the same classroom. That rule stayed in their file for the length of their school days. I'm sure you'll be seeing some of that too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> everyone I'm with takes off running I'll find out why when they stop


 
smart girl.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> he made a comment about his bowling being like special olympics


*I just saw it on CNN (thanks for that though rob)... 
It amazes me the utter tripe that the other side (both parties) uses to try to score points.... the guy means he may look spastic bowling and people try to make an obvious poor choice of words into an intended insult...
If the other parties (again both) can only score points on such trivial crap they're pathetic..... If foot in mouth was conducive to good gov. bush should have been lynched...... 
*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I haven't been around small children in so long, they'd probably kick my ass and you'd find me tied up in a closet. I'm used to grown kids.


my daycare lady has 13 kids sometimes with just her and her mother(great older gal, i love her!)...one day i asked what they would do if the kids ever started a revolution seeing as they were vastly outnumbered. Grandma didnt hesitate a second and said, "shoot "em".

Grandma dont fuck around. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> In second grade the rule started that my daughter and her best friend weren't allowed to be in the same classroom. That rule stayed in their file for the length of their school days. I'm sure you'll be seeing some of that too.


im sure, theyre both bruisers. it shall be interesting to say the least.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

.........here, here. 






Twistyman said:


> *If foot in mouth was conducive to good gov. bush should have been lynched...... *


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Maybe, depends what you are doing!


working.... phones, parts orders, sales, ebay... and then re-doing everyone else's work who didnt do shit... because i have to pick up the fucking phone

Example :

bob was gonna get prices on blah blah for me ? 
ummm ok lemme find out n call u back.
"bob, did you get prices for ron ?"
who ? , what ? find out what he wanted prices on again.

------
or 
---

bob was supposed to ship me a whosado 2 weeks ago did he do that ?
let me find out
"bob did you order the whosado ?" Tell him it will be here next week !

next week - " bob said my whosado was gonna be in this week ?"
BOB, did you get in the whosado ??? oh tell him it was back ordered and it will be in next week!
2 hours later Bob says to me .... alright we gotta order this whosado now.... find out what the vehicle is .. blah blah blah 

WTF ?!?!?!

wanna trade ? , ill gladly lay on couch all day... and if i was a girl.... im sure i could find plenty to do


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *If the other parties (again both) can only score points on such trivial crap they're pathetic..... *


c'mon, thats just how we roll here


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

How do you keep from snapping? I'd lose it and Bob would be reduced to a crying puddle on the floor. 

I'm NOT a people person. 





420weedman said:


> working.... phones, parts orders, sales, ebay... and then re-doing everyone else's work who didnt do shit... because i have to pick up the fucking phone
> 
> Example :
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fuck off.... I called him back...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

do we have to use the name bob?come on!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How do you keep from snapping? I'd lose it and Bob would be reduced to a crying puddle on the floor.
> 
> I'm NOT a people person.


the only problem is .... BOB is the boss


----------



## bongedman929 (Mar 20, 2009)

i like bob, and i just woke up to realize its friday?!?!? and anyways when packing a bowl is there a certain way you have to load it?? can you take half a nug and just stuff and smoke? or do you haave to break it up and then load??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How do you keep from snapping? I'd lose it and Bob would be reduced to a crying puddle on the floor.
> 
> I'm NOT a people person.


i want to see the puddle reduction....i wanna, i wanna.

okay, niece is here. BIG TOKE. wish me luck, im going in.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

try it all ways until you decide the best for your preference bong


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> i like bob, and i just woke up to realize its friday?!?!? and anyways when packing a bowl is there a certain way you have to load it?? can you take half a nug and just stuff and smoke? or do you haave to break it up and then load??


personal preference....i prefer finely ground herb, i think it burns BETTER. the nug-stuffing crowd thinks my bowls burn too FAST.

laterz


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I still think I'd snap. I can't deal with dumbasses. I'm a female Red Foreman. 





420weedman said:


> the only problem is .... BOB is the boss


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I still think I'd snap. I can't deal with dumbasses. I'm a female Red Foreman.


haha yea ... i have my own quiet retaliation, im dickn around on here 

someone just called for him to remind him to do something
and he tells me " just leave a big note on my desk"


i left one there yesterday covering the phone and i come in this morning ... did you call him back ?

who ? what about ?

.... the pad i left on your phone so you cant pick up the phone with out looking at it .....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

next time leave the note on his chair with a thumbtack under it. There's a reminder.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> do we have to use the name bob?come on!


*Really.. why are us Bob's always the target.........*



misshestermoffitt said:


> next time leave the note on his chair with a thumbtack under it. There's a reminder.


*Red eh...??? So you're up to your eyeballs in dill holes.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

That's right, if Red was a woman who smoked instead of drinking, it'd be me, with more hair of course. 

I'll kick your ass....

put my foot in your ass....

make your ass a hat......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 20, 2009)

its like the thunderdome over here - two kids enter, one kid leaves....

reinforcement bowl bought this oz the other day cause my grows not done, very tasty/stinky. and there was an eighth of the purplest purple you ever did see mixed in it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bowl break,,, Its cold outside ,, I was out for an hr or so ,, hat , gloves and winter jacket ,, Now im inside and sweating ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm staying in today, my hands feel cold. How I long for that 72 degrees from Tuesday again.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

*I'm bored................ *


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm bored................ *


same here, brother.

sober & bored.


----------



## northernlights (Mar 20, 2009)

im higher than a nigga pie.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

northernlights said:


> im higher than a nigga pie.


shut yo dumbass up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm bored too. 

Here FDP, this is for you.....


----------



## northernlights (Mar 20, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> shut yo dumbass up


your just jelous, all these stoners everyone should be high.!##@//-


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Please be nice, this is a friendly thread. 

thank - you







northernlights said:


> your just jelous, all these stoners everyone should be high.!##@//-


 





northernlights said:


> im higher than a nigga pie.


----------



## northernlights (Mar 20, 2009)

i am being nice..... i didnt start with the slanging match  have a great day folk.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> same here, brother.
> 
> sober & bored.


*Two weeks this Sunday................. well maybe some relief tomorrow..........
problem is yahoo email isn't working right for me lately.. I'll send one and the next day I get from some damon mailer thingy that it couldn't be sent and also my email alert isn't working.... it says something that they're doing some shit to site... great timing.... Always a fly in ointment....... 
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm bored too.
> 
> Here FDP, this is for you.....


Thanks Miss.. i sure could use it...



northernlights said:


> your just jelous, all these stoners everyone should be high.!##@//-


im not jealous, i just dont like the word "nigga" bein used as if its nothing


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

GDP and Hash .... Cheers


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Two weeks this Sunday................. well maybe some relief tomorrow..........
> problem is yahoo email isn't working right for me lately.. I'll send one and the next day I get from some damon mailer thingy that it couldn't be sent and also my email alert isn't working.... it says something that they're doing some shit to site... great timing.... Always a fly in ointment.......
> *


damn 2weeks? that SUCKS! oh well man... that just means you'll enjoy it alot more when you finally do get your hands on the sweet, sweet cheeba.

i always had problems with yahoo mail, too. then i tried gmail, and never looked back!


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> GDP and Hash .... Cheers


you just LOOOOOVE rubbing it in our faces, dont you...

lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Twisty I didn't know you were out too. ...... quick hit this.... , , .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

My buddy is bringing me Maui Dog, and some Lambsbreath later today ..


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

my Blueberry is dry enough to smoke now, my widow and himalayan should be dry enough for jarring in a couple days ... and my durban is coming down this weekend


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I have one in jars, the plant I named Sun. It was Sativa dominant and it didn't flower that well under CFL's. It would have been kick ass under real sun though. 

My other plants that are indica dominant are budding great, nice tight thick buds and they smell so good. I need to make time for pics later to update my journal, I'm such a slacker about that.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My buddy is bringing me Maui Dog, and some Lambsbreath later today ..


*All I'm seeing here is Fuck the dog & Cockbreath.....*



fukdapolice said:


> damn 2weeks? that SUCKS! oh well man... that just means you'll enjoy it alot more when you finally do get your hands on the sweet, sweet cheeba.
> 
> i always had problems with yahoo mail, too. then i tried gmail, and never looked back!


*Gmail....?? I know not of this.. I use hushmail on occasion but that was for ordering from budmail....... I'm hoping that it'll (yahoo) will be back to normal soon....*


misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty I didn't know you were out too. ...... quick hit this.... , , .....


*Thanks Sweety.........*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I need to make time for pics later to update my journal, I'm such a slacker about that.


lol .. i dont even think anyone from this thread has even looked at mine


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> All I'm seeing here is Fuck the dog & Cockbreath.....**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gmail = Google e-mail. loads fast for me, never have any problems with it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol .. i dont even think anyone from this thread has even looked at mine


I peek in there....



fukdapolice said:


> Gmail = Google e-mail. loads fast for me, never have any problems with it.


I love Gmail. I had Yahoo, and, I woudn't get all my emails. Weird, and some would not send. I have had gmail now for a year or so and I have never had a problem! Mornin/Afternoon FDP.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunny 

How ya doin?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

I gotta get nice and stoned ,,Im going to run the tiller at 1pm


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I am depressed...I am liking it a little too much in this garage...It is nice and dark and quiet.....ahhhhh peaceful.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 20, 2009)

take a xannax..lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

If I did that I wouldn't ever come out! I am really liking it in here. I left the birds inside and I am set up...Sofa, laptop, bigscreen and NO NOISE!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Gmail = Google e-mail. loads fast for me, never have any problems with it.





Sunnysideup said:


> I peek in there....
> 
> 
> I love Gmail. I had Yahoo, and, I woudn't get all my emails. Weird, and some would not send. I have had gmail now for a year or so and I have never had a problem! Mornin/Afternoon FDP.


*I'll see if Yahoo gets fixed but when I tried to email people here that are in the states I had problems... plus if hotmail its worse... The only reason I got that is its where I got my mozilla from and is my homepage..*



korvette1977 said:


> I gotta get nice and stoned ,,Im going to run the tiller at 1pm


*That 20 X 20 garden is great.. we had that at the house and you can grow a lot of munchies there...... Thats what I miss being in an apt.. no garden... not for the weed but for the loss of fresh veggies.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe you like it because it's different, somewhere "new" to hang out. 







Sunnysideup said:


> I think I am depressed...I am liking it a little too much in this garage...It is nice and dark and quiet.....ahhhhh peaceful.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

im so tired, i need this bowl


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

have a great afternoon Folks ,, Im out to tend the fields ...........


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Obama Is catching a lot of heat over his Bowling comment


*from who? the news readers...I thought it was funny. I am glad he is my president.*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

ill teach obama how to bowl


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess none of those people ever tried to listen to Bush talk.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *from who? the news readers...I thought it was funny. I am glad he is my president.*


*When all is said and done considering he's not been a politician as long as past Presidents I'd say he's trying and doing a pretty good job... Bush with all his years of experience still was an ass at the end and said stupid stuff... .. Obama doesn't have the ability to be Bush stupid... plus no silly smirk that Bush always had and now our Harper has taken on....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I guess none of those people ever tried to listen to Bush talk.


He spoke?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

*
Ahhhh..... why the fuck is my wide screen pages back.... I'm fucking haunted here..... I give up.....


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When all is said and done considering he's not been a politician as long as past Presidents I'd say he's trying and doing a pretty good job... Bush with all his years of experience still was an ass at the end and said stupid stuff... .. Obama doesn't have the ability to be Bush stupid... plus no silly smirk that Bush always had and now our Harper has taken on....*


*bush actually did not have much experince. he was a 1 term governor and had just been elected to a second term when he ran for president. barack was a state senator for 7 years and us senator for 3 years.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

and yet people kept saying Obama didn't have enough experience to be president. That never made sense to me either. 

Bush having a daddy that was a president does not make him personally qualified to be a president, as we found out quite painfully in fact. 





tipsgnob said:


> *bush actually did not have much experince. he was a 1 term governor and had just been elected to a second term when he ran for president. barack was a state senator for 7 years and us senator for 3 years.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Did any of you guys watch that movie 'W' ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Did any of you guys watch that movie 'W' ?


I heard it was terrible. The guy is a jackass he only wanted to be prez to show daddy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I have not see it, but I think it's on my netflix list. 




Sunnysideup said:


> Did any of you guys watch that movie 'W' ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I heard it was terrible. The guy is a jackass he only wanted to be prez to show daddy


I just couldn't believe the way he was portrayed and wonder how accurate it is. He was a brat!! And a drunk, and had no special qualities nor passion for politics. It was like he just fell into it and said to himself 'this could be fun' I was shocked what an idiot he was/is.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder if pizza delivery places will break a fifty? I need to eat.....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

pizza sounds gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wonder if pizza delivery places will break a fifty? I need to eat.....



rule #1 in getting a good tip

NEVER BRING CHANGE !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I might just order a lot...Like 40 dollars worth than I don't need to worry about change. I am so lazy, I am really going to do this.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *bush actually did not have much experince. he was a 1 term governor and had just been elected to a second term when he ran for president. barack was a state senator for 7 years and us senator for 3 years.*


*True, but he'd had so much inside knowledge seeing his father in that position.. so he knew what to expect and what would be targeted......

He only went into Iraq to show daddy that he could do what pappy couldn't... 1st Bush had helicopters crashing because of sand....sand..!! imagine that... sand in Iraq.......I see when it comes to planning..
like father like son.....
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

i like ordering dominoes online, you can track your pizza its pretty cool


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

are there little comp generated characters making the pizza?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2256365]i like ordering dominoes online, you can track your pizza its pretty cool[/quote]
They make sandwiches now don't they?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2256365]i like ordering dominoes online, you can track your pizza its pretty cool[/quote]

their regualr pizza sucks, their wings BLOW

cheesey bread is good, and their bacon chedar cheesburger pizza is GOOD !

they are 5 minute down the road


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

It is going to be Dominos for me. I am doing the cheeseburger pizza and wings (for the birds) cheezy bread and salad...I need to see what this will total. I hope they are still 30 mins or less.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

[youtube]huBYJP8l7Fg[/youtube]

I really like these guys. And this song makes me happy 

SMOKE EM UP PEOPLE!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to get off my ass and get something done around here. I've accomplished nothing so far today except taking a shower and getting high. 

Blah.... I don't wanna do housework, I want a fairy to come and "poof" it all away for me.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

billy bob thorton and the band he 's with are in town , were going to see them tomorrow night with some friends


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is going to be Dominos for me. I am doing the cheeseburger pizza and wings (for the birds) cheezy bread and salad...I need to see what this will total. I hope they are still 30 mins or less.


 *your birds are cannibals?*
*dominoes sammys are good but expensive.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

This is my feel good song....I got it from Chiceh! It ALWAYS makes me happy.

[youtube]eoaTl7IcFs8[/youtube]


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your birds are cannibals?*
> *dominoes sammys are good but expensive.*


Yeah they are! They go nuts for hot wings and hot dogs. I can't control them they will scream bloody murder to get some!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

I worked a vet office for a couple years and I used to feed this one bird fried chicken.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Dominos, they don't do the net yet...only here. I told them to knock on the garage door...they got quiet and said, 'um, k' lol lol...I spent that fifty.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I need to get off my ass and get something done around here. I've accomplished nothing so far today except taking a shower and getting high.
> 
> Blah.... I don't wanna do housework, I want a fairy to come and "poof" it all away for me.......


i did laundry, swept my floor, ate some pizza, got my dog some dog food, and now im gettin high! 

i did all that shit though, because i only have 3 bong hits left and i wanted to make them "rewards"


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

*my mothers bridge club is here today...I have to go outside to smoke....lol*
*14 men and women all over 80....if anybody shoots rob make it a 2fer and get me too....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i did laundry, swept my floor, ate some pizza, got my dog some dog food, and now im gettin high!
> 
> i did all that shit though, because i only have 3 bong hits left and i wanted to make them "rewards"


I like to do all that stuff when I'm high. I just get out my ipod and headphones, get super baked and clean the hell out of my place.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I have managed to do nothing today...Nothing at all. I am still in the garage laying on the sofa and smoking dope.....


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have managed to do nothing today...Nothing at all. I am still in the garage laying on the sofa and smoking dope.....



you gonna offer the delivery guy a hit ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn .. It s cold outside 37 and windy ,, i was out there tilling with gloves on .. 

Well that section is done , The shit that blew around the property is all picked up and burned , and the french fry Cutter is now mounted in the kitchen ,.. Bowl break then a few loads of laundry,, Then China should be home ,,Then I can see about depositing a load of my own .........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> you gonna offer the delivery guy a hit ?


lol, if he is cool...probably.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

Yah I've smoked with a pizza dude before. Smoke em up sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yah I've smoked with a pizza dude before. Smoke em up sunny!


I could use some company, that is for sure....UNLIKE Vette, I have been a lazy stoner today......I predict tomorrow to be the same.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

i just dont like people smelling pot in my house unless they are smoking it with me


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

thats why i like having my medical card, its like im untouchable


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

ok I'm off to lunch see ya guys have a smoky day!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2256540]thats why i like having my medical card, its like im untouchable [/quote]

Reach out , reach out and touch someone ,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe I should go into the house for this delivery...you are right, it is really smelling out here. I don't smoke in my house, just the lanai...But, the garage is off limits, I am doing what I want out here and it does smell. Nice to me, but, maybe offensive to the pizza dude...Yeah, I am going in the house. Drats.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Maybe I should go into the house for this delivery...you are right, it is really smelling out here. I don't smoke in my house, just the lanai...But, the garage is off limits, I am doing what I want out here and it does smell. Nice to me, but, maybe offensive to the pizza dude...Yeah, I am going in the house. Drats.


lol now hes gonna knock on ur garage door ... i just picture the big door going up and a huge cloud of smoke pouring out

PIZZA [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected] , what do i owe you ???????


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol now hes gonna knock on ur garage door ... i just picture the big door going up and a huge cloud of smoke pouring out
> 
> PIZZA [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected] , what do i owe you ???????


Yeah me too!! Once I thought about it, I am in a stoner den for sure! He/she would know....yup I will answer the front door and they will be standing at the garage, lol. They should be here in 11 minutes.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah me too!! Once I thought about it, I am in a stoner den for sure! He/she would know....yup I will answer the front door and they will be standing at the garage, lol. They should be here in 11 minutes.


haha you prolly reek of weed from being in there all day anyway


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

as if the pizza guy doesn't get stoned. I'd be more worried about not being able to get him to leave.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm waffles


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

China Just called She is getting Pasta and Meatballs and Im getting a Lg Pie extra cheese and well done ... Dinner is on its way


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

*I can see sunny opening the box and nabbing a piece of pizza before she pays the guy....chomp...."oh yeah, how much is it"*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I have no dinner plan, it's Friday, dinner on Friday is always up in the air.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

im getting some peach cobbler tonight for dinner


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

*I have not had breakfast yet..........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

We had a Chow dog that greeted the pizza guy like he was family. He'd bark at the car but as soon as the dude got out it was waggy tail time. 

I used to laugh, "is it bad when your guard dog thinks of the pizza guy as a family member?"


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

....bfst2go


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We had a Chow dog that greeted the pizza guy like he was family. He'd bark at the car but as soon as the dude got out it was waggy tail time.
> 
> I used to laugh, "is it bad when your guard dog thinks of the pizza guy as a family member?"


*thats funny....*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 20, 2009)

maybe the dog knew he had pizza.....




misshestermoffitt said:


> We had a Chow dog that greeted the pizza guy like he was family. He'd bark at the car but as soon as the dude got out it was waggy tail time.
> 
> I used to laugh, "is it bad when your guard dog thinks of the pizza guy as a family member?"


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have managed to do nothing today...Nothing at all. I am still in the garage laying on the sofa and smoking dope.....


*Awww.... Poor baby......... 

Who's in the av...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Awww.... Poor baby.........
> 
> Who's in the av...
> *


Me.....mysterious like.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Awww.... Poor baby.........
> 
> Who's in the av...
> *


looks like shes holding in a LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Hubby is home early, if son doesn't stop by I'm getting laid in 45 minutes when daughter goes back to work.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> looks like shes holding in a LOL


I was..........it was in a hotel in Maryland. My son snapped it. I spent my whole time there stoned. I spend all my time here stoned too....I am just a stoner....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby is home early, if son doesn't stop by I'm getting laid in 45 minutes when daughter goes back to work.....



Cool.. Have fun Miss ,,,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby is home early, if son doesn't stop by I'm getting laid in 45 minutes when daughter goes back to work.....


I am really jealous....


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I was..........it was in a hotel in Maryland. My son snapped it. I spent my whole time there stoned. I spend all my time here stoned too....I am just a stoner....


nice 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby is home early, if son doesn't stop by I'm getting laid in 45 minutes when daughter goes back to work.....





Sunnysideup said:


> I am really jealous....


hornyhousewifes.com


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Weedman, but, I will wait for the real deal...It is worth the wait!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Well we aren't out of the woods yet, we still have to determine of sonny boy is showing up for his lunch. God I hope his lunch is at 4 and not 3.......


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Weedman, but, I will wait for the real deal...It is worth the wait!



.... was just a observation ... not suggestion.

i did however just check that site and its a link to my favorite free site..... 
interesting


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Get cracking at 3:05!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

you know it. I'm going to drop her off and come home and say "service me, NOW !" LOL


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

When my honey was a cop he would come home during the day, right before the kids would get home from school. Afternoon delight. The kids would always ask why I was so happy on those days. I always wondered what would of happened if a crime were to go down right in the middle, never happened!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

It's harder to get time for sex now that the kids are grown than it ever was when they were younger. It just never seemed to be such an issue then. Early bedtime, nap time, school time. 

I was just joking with him, "now see, if we bought that house in rinky dink town, he'd not be coming by everyday at lunch and she'd eventually want to move in with her man and then we'd have way more house than we could ever use." 

I got to the name of the town and he started laughing. He's so cute !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

When my boys were young young, one of them walked in during....He went screaming to his brothers that we were having a wrestle match without them. Within minutes we were surrounded by 3 little wrestlers...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

One morning on Thanksgiving ours were beating on our bedroom door yelling "stop that". 

We were just trying to be thankful.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, Miss you enjoy the hell out of yourself..I would!

I think I need a nap...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for reinforcing "do not have kids "


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks for reinforcing "do not have kids "


Agreed


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Shoot Weedman, if I could have more I would. I love being a mom. Now that the kids are out of the house I miss it, too much. I would like to adopt, but Mr.Sunny says no way....he rules.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I feel like this cat....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

i feel like this cat


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh we're on cats now, mine are wandering around meowing sorrowfully because it's 30 minutes until I open the cans.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

My one cat, used to be my mothers, walks around here meowing constantly. She never shuts up, I think it is because my mom used to drink alcohol with her and she misses it now. She also tries to chew on my toothbrush, gross.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I have one that never shuts up and it's a long drawn out meow. 

Mmmmrrrrrrrroooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mmmmmmmmrrrrrrrrrrooooooowwwwww. 

he drives me crazy, he's right here singing what I call "the ballad of the empty bowls"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

I have done absolutely nothing today. I am now fed, and I must get off this sofa and go for a run. If not, that pizza will settle right into my thighs. 
I will see you all later. Have a good one.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

does any one else see these stupid fucking adds for going back to school or lowering your payments ... and there is always some retarded cartoon dancing ?

FUCK [email protected]~

do people actually sign up after seeing a ad like this ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

[youtube]OP_NKCV_Dn0[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hubby is home early, if son doesn't stop by I'm getting laid in 45 minutes when daughter goes back to work.....






Sunnysideup said:


> I was..........it was in a hotel in Maryland. My son snapped it. I spent my whole time there stoned. I spend all my time here stoned too....I am just a stoner....


*Funny stuff... just a while ago Sunny was on the wagon........
looks like Sunny fell off with a resounding thump......
* 


misshestermoffitt said:


> you know it. I'm going to drop her off and come home and say "service me, NOW !" LOL


*Break out the riding crop............. *



SICC";2257208]i feel like this cat bongsmilie
[B][COLOR=Black]I feel like pussy too......... ;-)[/COLOR][/B]
[/quote]
[quote="420weedman said:


> does any one else see these stupid fucking adds for going back to school or lowering your payments ... and there is always some retarded cartoon dancing ?
> 
> FUCK [email protected]~
> 
> do people actually sign up after seeing a ad like this ?


*Dumb is as dumb does.........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

That was crazy stoney


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have one that never shuts up and it's a long drawn out meow.
> 
> Mmmmrrrrrrrroooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mmmmmmmmrrrrrrrrrrooooooowwwwww.
> 
> he drives me crazy, he's right here singing what I call "the ballad of the empty bowls"


 no crap miss we have a small female cat that sings that song almost every morning if see even sees a hint of the bottom of the bowl


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

That's what I sounded like the first time I used my rabbit,lol.


NewGrowth said:


> That was crazy stoney


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's what I sounded like the first time I used my rabbit,lol.


 I've been trying to convince my girl to let me buy her one. She has all kinds of excuses like "what if its better than you?".

I sure can't vibrate, gyrate, AND activate spinning bead things. Come on stoney help me out I want to see it in action! I mean on her that is


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

Dude, all I can do is recommend it.But I don't let my old man watch, cuz rabbit time is all about me, lol. And it WILL be better than you,lol.Let her try it by herself.Maybe she doesn't want you watching at first.


NewGrowth said:


> I've been trying to convince my girl to let me buy her one. She has all kinds of excuses like "what if its better than you?".
> 
> I sure can't vibrate, gyrate, AND activate spinning bead things. Come on stoney help me out I want to see it in action! I mean on her that is


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

dude uninterrupted tv time


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude, all I can do is recommend it.But I don't let my old man watch, cuz rabbit time is all about me, lol. And it WILL be better than you,lol.Let her try it by herself.Maybe she doesn't want you watching at first.


Well she let me buy some other toys and use them on her. The rabbit does look kinda threatening 

I don't care if its better than me, I have other uses


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

I can understand why she'd be a little scared.Mine is waterproof, and silicone, which for me can be drying...so I'd say use KY liquid, not the stuff in the tube, and you'll be fine.I use warming liquid, or tingling.Pretty cool.


NewGrowth said:


> Well she let me buy some other toys and use them on her. The rabbit does look kinda threatening
> 
> I don't care if its better than me, I have other uses


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> [youtube]OP_NKCV_Dn0[/youtube]


*I think that is my all time favorite movie......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

puttin on the riiitttzzzzz


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

It's one of mine.Gene Wilder was so hot back then.Funny is sexy.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think that is my all time favorite movie......*


I think that's my other favorite scene.


robert 14617 said:


> puttin on the riiitttzzzzz


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's one of mine.Gene Wilder was so hot back then.Funny is sexy.
> 
> I think that's my other favorite scene.


*gene hackman...my mane is harold and I live here all alone...*

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]bizdHvz1QBs[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

I was gonna make espresso!


tipsgnob said:


> *gene hackman...my mane is harold and I live here all alone...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]bizdHvz1QBs[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I was gonna make espresso!


*I may watch that movie tonight......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

*What hump............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Good morning folks, it's time for the ole wake and bake again.....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes it is that time again, Wake n Bake!.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey sexy ladies!!!! Good morning!

Chiceh... how are things? Did you enjoy your time off?

Miss..... getting any time under those wheels?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Chiceh  ... .....

China...    How are things with you girlie? 

I got to ride a few days this week, but then the weather got colder. 

How's your Rebel? I had one of those, it was my first bike, they're rugged little things, we put ours through some punishment and it took it and kept on running like a champ.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey sexy ladies!!!! Good morning!
> 
> Chiceh... how are things? Did you enjoy your time off?
> 
> Miss..... getting any time under those wheels?


Heya, Yes the first of the week was great, best weather yet. I got my house cleaned for the most part. Now my back has been bugging me for the past day. I need to self medicate.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you getting some spring up there Chiech? 

I have Crocus in bloom and my daffodils are getting ready to bloom. I want those to hold off for a couple of weeks, I'd like them to bloom on daughters b-day, since she really loves them.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you getting some spring up there Chiech?
> 
> I have Crocus in bloom and my daffodils are getting ready to bloom. I want those to hold off for a couple of weeks, I'd like them to bloom on daughters b-day, since she really loves them.



Damn, I only have a couple thing poking through. It got cold and froze again the end of this week. I can't wait for my spring show of flowers, luv them.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya, Yes the first of the week was great, best weather yet. I got my house cleaned for the most part. Now my back has been bugging me for the past day. I need to self medicate.


Sorry your hurting.  Self medicating works.  Glad you had the time to get some things done before it happened...



misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh  ... .....
> 
> China...    How are things with you girlie?
> 
> ...


The Rebel is there... waiting for me to ride her and the gravel to get off the roads. I really need some hours under my belt.


*** I love spring flowers too..... but things are still cold here too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Me too, that's my favorite thing about spring, seeing my flowers again. I really miss them over the winter. 

Those Crocus are one of my favorites, just because they're first, they open up and say "it's almost here, we came to tell you, spring is on the way". I just want to hug them.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Me too, that's my favorite thing about spring, seeing my flowers again. I really miss them over the winter.
> 
> Those Crocus are one of my favorites, just because they're first, they open up and say "it's almost here, we came to tell you, spring is on the way". I just want to hug them.


The really do give you hope after a long winter.  First full day of spring today!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I remember when I first learned to ride, I was afraid to go over 30 MPH. 

Now I've got a "lead hand" I'm always over the speed limit, I'm naughty. 






ChinaCat said:


> The Rebel is there... waiting for me to ride her and the gravel to get off the roads. I really need some hours under my belt.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I remember when I first learned to ride, I was afraid to go over 30 MPH.
> 
> Now I've got a "lead hand" I'm always over the speed limit, I'm naughty.


LOL.... I am not afraid of speed as much as I am afraid of curves. Open straight road ..... good stuff. (as good as it gets on a rebel)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

You should learn to ride here, all we have are long straight roads. We actually have to ride for miles and miles to hunt down a road with some curves in it. 

Even now I get a little bit tense on some curves, especially shit with gravel on it. Just take them slow, never try to take a curve at a speed you aren't comfortable with. Even if you have to take that curve at 2 MPH, do what you have to do. People behind you can fuck off. That's how I feel about it.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should learn to ride here, all we have are long straight roads. We actually have to ride for miles and miles to hunt down a road with some curves in it.
> 
> Even now I get a little bit tense on some curves, especially shit with gravel on it. Just take them slow, never try to take a curve at a speed you aren't comfortable with. Even if you have to take that curve at 2 MPH, do what you have to do. People behind you can fuck off. That's how I feel about it.


Yes, I feel the same way. Gravel is terrible at this time of year. Where we live there are so many curves. I am just glad to practice on a short bike. I am very short and this is the only bike, so far, that I can touch ground on. 

I am looking forward to getting more experience. Hey..... look at the librarian on the fat boy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Even on the Rebel you'll get the opened mouth stares from men and the double takes "that was a girl" well no shit, there is no part of a motorcycle that is operated by a penis. 

My friend likes to pass guys who are on bikes that are smaller than hers. Good stuff there, or it's always fun to pass the bikes with the chicks on the back, especially when it's us 3 girls riding together with no men along. (my 2 best friends have bikes too)


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Even on the Rebel you'll get the opened mouth stares from men and the double takes "that was a girl" well no shit, there is no part of a motorcycle that is operated by a penis.
> 
> My friend likes to pass guys who are on bikes that are smaller than hers. Good stuff there, or it's always fun to pass the bikes with the chicks on the back, especially when it's us 3 girls riding together with no men along. (my 2 best friends have bikes too)


It is funny about the looks you get..... I will never be the "bitch on the back" type of woman.  I have always had trust issues.... this is just another example of it. 

Three biker chicks..... you probably get lots of looks.  You go girl! 

I tell the kids at school I have a motorcycle and they don't believe me....so I show the my license ....woot woot... stay outta my way!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

I am looking online for flea treatments for the dogs. I have always used frontline and really like it...... but it is so expensive.... especially with three dogs.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I've ridden for a good 10 years and before I learned to ride hubby had a bike. We've always been "the biker family". My kids friends were always jealous of their leather jackets. 

I learned to ride because sitting on the back like a lump all of the time was getting to be a real drag. It was ruining riding for me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

We used to use Advantage but we switched to Frontline last year, it seems to have better staying power. 

My little dog gets bathed about once per week and his treatment always seems to come off fast. He short and white, a walking flea circus. 





ChinaCat said:


> I am looking online for flea treatments for the dogs. I have always used frontline and really like it...... but it is so expensive.... especially with three dogs.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Whats Happening Folks


I slept in


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Happening Folks
> 
> 
> I slept in


Don't worry.... I covered for you.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

We noticed, but China's been here taking your place. It's nice to chat with her, don't talk to her that often.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning folks, it's time for the ole wake and bake again.....





Chiceh said:


> Yes it is that time again, Wake n Bake!.





ChinaCat said:


> Hey sexy ladies!!!! Good morning!
> 
> Chiceh... how are things? Did you enjoy your time off?
> 
> Miss..... getting any time under those wheels?


*Morning girls............... I hope alls well.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Whats Happening Folks
> 
> 
> I slept in


*Hey dude.......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've ridden for a good 10 years and before I learned to ride hubby had a bike. We've always been "the biker family". My kids friends were always jealous of their leather jackets.
> 
> I learned to ride because sitting on the back like a lump all of the time was getting to be a real drag. It was ruining riding for me.


I was only on the back of the bike once..... never again. I wanted to be the driver..... also... I like when I have a little control over if I live or die. 





misshestermoffitt said:


> We used to use Advantage but we switched to Frontline last year, it seems to have better staying power.
> 
> My little dog gets bathed about once per week and his treatment always seems to come off fast. He short and white, a walking flea circus.


There was an article in the newspaper that ticks didn't seem to go away at all this winter..... they are out in full force already.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Morning wood .. 

It s better than a Ginsu Knife


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning girls............... I hope alls well.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey dude.......*


Good morning Sweetie...


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning wood ..
> 
> It s better than a Ginsu Knife


This post does not deliver....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

ticks aren't much of a problem where I'm at, but I'm on the edge of town and there's no wooded areas anywhere nearby. 

Fleas are the problem here, but luckily fleas drown at bath time so that also helps keep them in check. 

I hate putting flea trreatments on the cats. They act like you are killing them. It can end up being a bloody job. 





ChinaCat said:


> There was an article in the newspaper that ticks didn't seem to go away at all this winter..... they are out in full force already.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> This post does not deliver....



Shall I take you back to last night ?


That was evening wood ..

And from the way you were moving around ,, It was delivered just fine ...

Why you walking funny ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

Morning everyone!

I think, no, I KNOW, I am over the garage thingy...This morning I grabbed my little bong and headed back out there. I opened the door and I saw a snake!!!!!!!!! It slithered underneath my sofa...I am done with the garage!

I am firing up little "tootinator" right here in the main house.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Shall I take you back to last night ?
> 
> 
> That was evening wood ..
> ...


TMI...... people are drinking their coffee....PLEASE.

*** but we did have a nice time.... BIG MOUTH!!! Men.... they love to tell tales. I never kiss and tell.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

if it was a wussy little Illinois snake, no big deal, but Florida gets snakes that aren't supposed to be there. 

I'd not want to hang around in there either I think. 







Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I think, no, I KNOW, I am over the garage thingy...This morning I grabbed my little bong and headed back out there. I opened the door and I saw a snake!!!!!!!!! It slithered underneath my sofa...I am done with the garage!
> 
> I am firing up little "tootinator" right here in the main house.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> TMI...... people are drinking their coffee....PLEASE.
> 
> *** but we did have a nice time.... BIG MOUTH!!! Men.... they love to tell tales. I never kiss and tell.



Get It Right ..........................

Im the best ...........................
Its ok you can say it 








CAUSE BABY I THINK YOUR THE GREATEST


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I think, no, I KNOW, I am over the garage thingy...This morning I grabbed my little bong and headed back out there. I opened the door and I saw a snake!!!!!!!!! It slithered underneath my sofa...I am done with the garage!
> 
> I am firing up little "tootinator" right here in the main house.


Snakes do not bother me.... unless they are poisonous, of course. At least with the snack there you will not have mice problems. Morning



korvette1977 said:


> Get It Right ..........................
> 
> Im the best ...........................
> Its ok you can say it
> ...


Well thank you sir..... you are the best too.... now can we talk about snakes, fleas, ticks and motorcycles?!?!?!?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> if it was a wussy little Illinois snake, no big deal, but Florida gets snakes that aren't supposed to be there.
> 
> I'd not want to hang around in there either I think.


You know I love critters, but, I can not stand snakes. I hate them, I will kill them regardless if they are harmless or not...I hate them. I grew up with horses, and all I remember is going down to the stalls to turn them out and the snakes that would literally hang from the rafters and would fall on my head. They really freak me out. My Dad just told me to take dish detergent and make a line in front of the door. He said they won't slither through the soap to get to my door. So, I did that and now I am waiting for him to show his ugly little face again and I will catch him. I was really getting into the 'Stoner Den'  Not anymore.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Im getting stoned .....


Have a great Morning ,,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm going back out there...I will be back, hopefully to say he is gone...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the snakes we have here, they just little garden snakes, they don't even have teeth and they eat a lot of mosquitos. If I see the dogs after one in the yard I always go save it and take it to the fence so it can go down on the creek bank. 

So once you get him, you can use that dish soap trick to keep them out. That's a cool tip, I hadn't heard that one before.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im getting stoned .....
> 
> 
> Have a great Morning ,,


Maybe waffles for breakfast?!?!?!?

Have a great day everyone....


----------



## EagIe (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got up and got a cup of tea after a good night of cards and smoke with the buddies. . . . . .ITS BAKE TIME


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Fire it up


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

good sat morning every one ,my wife and i enjoyed our morning coffee out on the porch beautiful day


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 21, 2009)

good morning everyone! about to start smoking some of the purplest purple ive met.

its quite impressive, and im usually not impressed by purple.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

morning slick i brought some seed back from california im going to sprout in oct and transfer outside in nov to see how purple i can get it with the cooler temps


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> morning slick i brought some seed back from california im going to sprout in oct and transfer outside in nov to see how purple i can get it with the cooler temps


my Northern Lights have been turning just a little bit purple with my super cool night temps in my room most of the winter.

i wish i knew the name of this purp, id grow this shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

this cal seed was some really great smoke and the first grow i did inside was very impressive ,otherwise i have no use for a purple ,they really go for it out west


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this cal seed was some really great smoke and the first grow i did inside was very impressive ,otherwise i have no use for a purple ,they really go for it out west


purp is mostly hip-hop marketing...."if Lil Wayne raps about it it must be fire."

but this shit tastes amazing. i think they really go for it anywhere.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

My son had some purple and I thought it had a dirty taste to it. I don't know if it was just that stuff or what, but I wasn't too crazy about it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

this seed i have ,the smoke is nice not earthy or dirty ,may be how it was grown??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know, like I said maybe it was just that particular weed, but it made a bad first impression.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

my orange bud and super silver haze are almost ready to switch into flowering im so happy ,i'll do a little dance


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Whats the Good word ?


Its 30 here but in the sun its not too bad ... Its feels good ..
Cheers


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

mornin vette


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

46 here, but the sun is shining, so it looks warmer out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Its about 32f here but with the sun and southern exposure my place is warm and I have the window open......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 21, 2009)

its 38F here, and very sunny.. the windows are cracked open... and im baked


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 21, 2009)

this is what time i like getting up ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Mmm strawberries. I think I'm addicted, I've been jonesing all winter for good strawberries.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

click It and Turn It Up . Light a bone and close your eyes ,,

Its ok To sing along .. Im sure we all Know the words 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1jpQu6qR1E&feature=related


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> click It and Turn It Up . Light a bone and close your eyes ,,
> 
> Its ok To sing along .. Im sure we all Know the words
> 
> ...


my dad says "tell whoever sent you that one, i said thanks from a guy who plays a '64 strat"

good tune, amazing slide guitar


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 21, 2009)

good morning everyone......starting the day off with some afgooey


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

the right way to start the day


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> the right way to start the day


*Yeah yeah..........

*


----------



## unastisgiyona (Mar 21, 2009)

two bowls in the morning, man. and one of those two ain't cereal lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> my dad says "tell whoever sent you that one, i said thanks from a guy who plays a '64 strat"
> 
> good tune, amazing slide guitar



Thats Warren on the slide , and Dicky on the Les Paul


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*On Spike now DEA... they're after a gro op.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *On Spike now DEA... they're after a gro op.....*



I got it on .. Out the window what an ass


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got it on .. Out the window what an ass


*You know if you do it near a school you kind of put a huge target on yourself............ What I find funny with some of these grow ops is that some are real sorry ass ones and the cops throw their shoulders out patting themselves on the back......

I see much better pics here and at a few other places..... getting popped over a stick plant would blow....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You know if you do it near a school you kind of put a huge target on yourself............ What I find funny with some of these grow ops is that some are real sorry ass ones and the cops throw their shoulders out patting themselves on the back......
> 
> I see much better pics here and at a few other places..... getting popped over a stick plant would blow....
> *


*I'm watching that dea show too...they said you have to have 1000 watts for every 4 plants....lol*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

yes we estimate the total value at 100,00 dollars


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> yes we estimate the total value at 100,00 dollars


don't forget the weight of the dirt!!

nice stretched indica btw.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 21, 2009)

poplars said:


> don't forget the weight of the dirt!!
> 
> nice stretched indica btw.


i think that plant is a lil past bein called stretched lol


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm watching that dea show too...they said you have to have 1000 watts for every 4 plants....lol*


*That was a serious grow though.. see what they say.. grow ops are a 2-5 billion business...... they get $6,000 a pound for hydro.... what really freaked me out is when he said they can't infra red the whole city..... 

I don't even think our cops HAVE flir... (Forward looking infra red)........ 

Funny that the cop said it smelled good.....
traitorous dog..........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That was a serious grow though.. see what they say.. grow ops are a 2-5 billion business...... they get $6,000 a pound for hydro.... what really freaked me out is when he said they can't infra red the whole city.....
> 
> I don't even think our cops HAVE flir... (Forward looking infra red)........
> 
> ...


*$6000 per pond street value...lol I wish I new where that street was.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

tips my son 22 years old was stopped with a few small buds i grew the cop said it was the highest quality she has seen in this area in years


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Masterminds Is a good show ,,, I like watching good crooks do their thing


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> tips my son 22 years old was stopped with a few small buds i grew the cop said it was the highest quality she has seen in this area in years


*I remember back in the 70's you never knew what you getting, sometimes it was good and sometime it was nasty.
the good thing about growing my own is, it's always * *GOOD.....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry, i didnt know where to post this... but its funny and true. tequila works lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*that's funny fuk....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

_*I am so high...I smoked some the hash I made last week. I can't think and chew at the same time...*_


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

FDP i love the beer goggles


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

tips i started making the bubble hash last year i'm a huge fan we have a little left over and are smoking it before we go see bill bob thorton and the band he sings with tonight ..oh ya bad santa sings the blues.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *$6000 per pond street value...lol I wish I new where that street was.*


*As long as its not my street........*



korvette1977 said:


> Masterminds Is a good show ,,, I like watching good crooks do their thing


*I've not watched it, just seem the tail end when I changed channels...*



tipsgnob said:


> _*I am so high...I smoked some the hash I made last week. I can't think and chew at the same time...*_


.............................................


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you twisty i just grabbed another smiley


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thank you twisty i just grabbed another smiley


*I scoffed another couple..here.

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

The snake is gone! It left all by itself after I chased him around, for lets see....7 hours. But, needless to say he is gone and the garage is back to being all mine. It smells like Dawn dish soap, I like.

Firing it up!!!!!


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 21, 2009)

What kind of snake was it?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

Racer. Fast little fuck.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

All right, Sunny the snake wrangler...... bye snakey....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

Miss I was just over reading your thread in the political section! I am too scurred to put any reply in there....I swear I would never guess some of these people were stoners. Vicious!


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 21, 2009)

Black racer huh? yeah they are fast as hell............did he rattle his tail to warn you? they shake there tails real fast agaist a leaf or something it sounds like a rattlesnake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Black racer huh? yeah they are fast as hell............did he rattle his tail to warn you? they shake there tails real fast agaist a leaf or something it sounds like a rattlesnake


No he didn't rattle but he had a red ring around his neck. It looked different to me, my neighbor said it was a racer though....I know he and I went round and round in my garage today. After 5 hours it hit me to open the big door, duh...I only had the side door open...Maybe a little too much of this for me.


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 21, 2009)

oh I think it was a ring neck snake.......was it real small


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hows that saying go.. red & black ..ok jack..red and yellow , watch out fellow.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> oh I think it was a ring neck snake.......was it real small


Yeah, it was small.



Twistyman said:


> *Hows that saying go.. red & black ..ok jack..red and yellow , watch out fellow.....*


Now I will be able to remember this! Sort of like...lefty loosy, righty tighty.


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, it was small.


Thats what you were worried about a little ring neck snake http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/snakes/diapun.htm
there usally only about 5 inches long and are non posionous, I used to find them all the time when i was a kid


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, it was small.
> 
> 
> Now I will be able to remember this! Sort of like...lefty loosy, righty tighty.


*Good God Sunny..don't take that as gospel .. I'd hate you to get bitten.. then you'd haunt my ass..... hey.. thats a good thing.....

pet the snake...opps.. that came out wrong....

I saw this posted elsewhere today

*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good God Sunny..don't take that as gospel .. I'd hate you to get bitten.. then you'd haunt my ass..... hey.. thats a good thing.....
> 
> pet the snake...opps.. that came out wrong....
> 
> ...


that is fuckin awesome!! camel toads....lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

Camel toads....... LOL


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've licked a camel toad before........I guess you could say it produces a "high".............for my girl


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Thats what you were worried about a little ring neck snake http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/snakes/diapun.htm
> there usally only about 5 inches long and are non posionous, I used to find them all the time when i was a kid


That is EXACTLY it!! I am a wuss when it comes to snakes. I really don't like them.



Twistyman said:


> *Good God Sunny..don't take that as gospel .. I'd hate you to get bitten.. then you'd haunt my ass..... hey.. thats a good thing.....
> 
> pet the snake...opps.. that came out wrong....
> 
> ...


Don't worry Twisty I would never get close enough to a snake to have to use that saying to figure out what I was doing! I am really scared of them.

I am saving your newspaper thingy...tooo funny!



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> that is fuckin awesome!! camel toads....lol


It had me laughing too!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> that is fuckin awesome!! camel toads....lol





misshestermoffitt said:


> Camel toads....... LOL





natrone23 said:


> I've licked a camel toad before........I guess you could say it produces a "high".............for my girl



*One hops away when done and one wants to cuddle.............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't believe the dumbass mom thought it was a drug....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*There are those toads from South America that have an hallucinogen in their secretions... and you lick & trip..*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I've heard of them, but I doubt you'll find them in an American swimming pool. 

I heard if you lick them more than once it'll kill you.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Who the hell figured it out.. I guess someone went to eat one and zoom.. 
Its like who came up with jenkem... 
**Jenkem Drug Warning*

*Netlore Archive: Forwarded bulletin from Collier County Sheriff's Office in Naples, Florida warns that a new homemade intoxicant called Jenkem, consisting of the gases emitted by fermenting human feces, is now 'a popular drug in American schools'*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I have heard of that, it's called butt hash, and just typing this is making me gag. 

I can't talk about it, I'll vomit. I'm serious. 

So did you have a lovely sunny day today?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

Did somebody say Sunny?? 
Lol Twisty, go figure that little tid bit is from Florida. Bunch of freaks here!! 

How is everybody? I am bored, as usual....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm bored too, but the radio is cranking some good tunes at least.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

I am watching something on tv, could not tell you what though. I am eating leftovers and debating on whether or not I should put my honeys Playboy mags on Craigslist....They are heavy and need to go. He has every issue since 1986, he thought that they would be worth something one day...not.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Have a good evening ladies...... See you both in the AM.....


love ya both......... .....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Have a good evening ladies...... See you both in the AM.....
> 
> 
> love ya both......... .....
> *


Nite Twisty!! Love you too!! Sleep good.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 21, 2009)

night Twisty


----------



## Kant (Mar 21, 2009)

good evening everyone.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2009)

Good evening, Kant. I'm admiring my sunburn.


----------



## Kant (Mar 21, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Good evening, Kant. I'm admiring my sunburn.


oooh is it in the bright pink stage or the peeling stage?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> oooh is it in the bright pink stage or the peeling stage?


Kind of lobsterish since beer was consumed as well. I went golfing. It got to 67 degrees and was bright hazy. Nobody had sunscreen lol. Usually the first round of the year here it's 41 and sleeting.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2009)

Got some hash, an ounce of Trainwrek, still got some Bubba left, today is a good day


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 21, 2009)

oh how i love to wake n bake.. nothing beats the first high of the day. but i gotta do something when i get high that early or i will fall a sleep when i start coming down.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*I think I will smoke some marijuana.......*


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I will smoke some marijuana.......*


I believe I shall join you.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*mmmm........white widow....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm........white widow....*


have you been sneaking some from eki's stash?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*no.......I grew WW my last grow and I have a lot to smoke.*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll trade you some Trainwrek for some White Widow


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 21, 2009)

i just picked up some white widow...first time ever smoking this strain....

_i like it_


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 22, 2009)

Good morning all, time to enjoy my last day off. Tomorrow it's back to the real world.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Morning Chiceh


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Morning folks .......

I Have a kink in my neck for two days Now .. It wont go away ..

Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Chiceh





korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks .......
> 
> I Have a kink in my neck for two days Now .. It wont go away ..
> 
> Cheers



I hear that Korv, my back has been killing me for the past day now, the sciatica, oh geesh it hurts.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Its a real pain in the neck 

No punn intended

Im lighting a bowl now cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Try heat - 20 min 

Ice - 20 min

rest 20 mintues. 

do 3 sets in a row. 

Son called last night, fucked up a tendon in a basketball tourney, they placed 3rd, but I'm not so sure it was worth it. He's always messing up his ankles, last night he didn't get the "poor baby" routine out of me he got "since you know you have ankle trouble, why didn't you take precautions? It's easier to be precautionary than to hobble around for a month while it heals. "  I think I pissed him off. Oh well, he must learn.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 22, 2009)

damn sucks about the kink in the neck vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Heat ,Ice and Rest .. None helped 


Last time this happened it was 4 days till it went away 

Oh well what can ya do ..I'll deal with it ... 

China went back to bed .. 
I cant sleep once i wake up ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Hye Mane, where have you been hiding at?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Hi all........

bummer.... It looks like two more male plants............ if so 50%..... and still losing............
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Morning Chiceh, Miss, Vette, Twisty and Mane! Where have you been Mane? I don't go to the bodybuilding forum anymore (too crazy,lol) have you been hiding over there? If so, stay here, where it is NICE. Missed ya!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 22, 2009)

morning everyone!

still smoking purple...got none of my own for weeks.

i share


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Chiceh, Miss, Vette, Twisty and Mane! Where have you been Mane? I don't go to the bodybuilding forum anymore (too crazy,lol) have you been hiding over there? If so, stay here, where it is NICE. Missed ya!


*Hi Sunny.....Slik....all..

If build any more body I'll be able to rent out billboard space...................
Design by Oscar de la Tenta fashions..............
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

lets all get baked.... ....

Can you dig it?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> lets all get baked.... ....
> 
> Can you dig it?


you always have the best ideas.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

the family is still sleeping, getting baked is a nice quiet sport. 





SlikWiLL13 said:


> you always have the best ideas.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> the family is still sleeping, getting baked is a nice quiet sport.


my daughter got me up at an obscene hour

it was 10 or 12 minutes before we were friends again.

i wish she would understand what SUNDAY is about.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

by the time she gets old enough to want to sleep in, you'll be to old to sleep in. I wake up by 6 most days and that's it, out of bed for me. 

I remember those days, little faces crawling up on the bed.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> lets all get baked.... ....
> 
> Can you dig it?


I can dig it, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> lets all get baked.... ....
> 
> Can you dig it?


Oh yeah, I am digging on it!



Twistyman said:


> *Hi Sunny.....Slik....all..
> 
> If build any more body I'll be able to rent out billboard space...................
> Design by Oscar de la Tenta fashions..............
> *


Are you saying I should wear a tent?!!?! Twisty don't make me smack you around, it is too early.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> lets all get baked.... ....
> 
> Can you dig it?


** In Seinfeld voice.... "No dig .... no dig"..*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh yeah, I am digging on it!
> 
> 
> Are you saying I should wear a tent?!!?! Twisty don't make me smack you around, it is too early.


*A tent...... pleeeeeease, those poles hurt......!! A moo moo.... 




*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Happy Mothers Day to all the moms in the UK.

Twisty I may have to kick your ass.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Twisty, be nice, I don't like it when people make fun of Twisty and that includes you Mr. 

I got carded for cigs the other night, yippee, must have been looking good after the grocery store trudge.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Miss I bet you are a looker...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Happy Mothers Day to all the moms in the UK.
> 
> Twisty I may have to kick your ass.....


*Damn...... things be looking up..........

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Not as much as I used to be, age and gravity you know.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

* It's worse when the item being affected by gravitational pull is in a bag............. Kiwi's in a sock...... 

A knee sock........ 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

My fat ass is going for a run.....

Have a good day all.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

As if Sunny is fat....... shua.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Al Bundy is My Role Model..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I am my role model.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I am my role model.




its a lazy day today..

Im getting Nothing done .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not either. Later I will make dinner, but they're on their own for the day. 

I'm sitting on my ass today and doing nothing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Im not even sure If Im cooking dinner .. It just might be Cereal tonight


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I already promised my man some fried chicken, so the deal is sealed, I've got to cook. Maybe he'll fry the chicken tonight and I can do the sides. He likes to fry chicken from time to time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm in the mood for a real Mexican Burrito .. 


Like the $10 ones at Bonnaroo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not really in a food mood. I'm ready to spend a whole day out riding. I want to cruise the covered bridges in Indiana, it's close enough for a day trip. 

I'm tired of being in the house.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Its 37 here ,, a bit too chilly .. Im watching Tv and getting stoned all day ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Hubby found his grease gun  he was knocking himself out looking for that thing yesterday. He asked me if I knew where it was.....  Yeah right, I use it a lot.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

ive been cleaning out the garage ,, I sold 2 Bikes in two days ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I already promised my man some fried chicken, so the deal is sealed, I've got to cook. Maybe he'll fry the chicken tonight and I can do the sides. He likes to fry chicken from time to time.



*Do you have a good recipe... like the KFC type... I just broke out a pot to deep fry last week and I got my canola oil but I've only made my fries.... I want to do some fish.. but I've not found a good chicken one though...

There's a restaurant here and the guy is from Wales and he's made fish and chips for about 50years... they're orgasmic... he does these huge onion rings too.... AArrrgggggg......!! 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

We need to do that, but we can't start our charger to get it out of the way. We put gas in it last year to start it and there's a hole in the gas tank.  

It's always something little rosanna rosanna danna.........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I do mine the really old fashioned way, season, flour and fry. It's the way that has been passed down through the generations, why mess with perfection? I pan fry in crisco shortening, with no lid (the lid makes it soggy IMO). Then I make the best gravy ever with the grease and crispy bits in it. 







Twistyman said:


> *Do you have a good recipe... like the KFC type... I just broke out a pot to deep fry last week and I got my canola oil but I've only made my fries.... I want to do some fish.. but I've not found a good chicken one...*
> 
> *There a restaurant here and the guy is from Wales and he's made fish and chips for about 50years... they're orgasmic... he does these huge onion rings too.... AArrrgggggg......!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Push It ...

Or hook up a chain and pull it with a truck ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

it's parked really funky so it's off to the side, we have to back and forth it while turning the wheel to get it out. 

I don't want to clean the garage anyway, it's a shitty job.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> it's parked really funky so it's off to the side, we have to back and forth it while turning the wheel to get it out.
> 
> I don't want to clean the garage anyway, it's a shitty job.



So Is Being a Proctologist 

Its a shitty job, and you deal with assholes all day .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

That is exactly why I'm not an ass inspector.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea ,, Thats exit only and to be left alone ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 22, 2009)

i don't play the crying game


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So Is Being a Proctologist
> 
> Its a shitty job, and you deal with assholes all day .


*Oh yeah.. your butt DR... Squint... 

Ever see that show.."Dirtiest Jobs in History"... The keeper of the stool.. 
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2009)

[youtube]AhreCLlcq3Q[/youtube]


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

good mornin/afternoon!

baaaaakin now.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


>


looks like you're doin the dirty. got plans?


or are you sitting infront of the tv watchin jamaica play soccer Lennox style from "Belly" 

(id do the latter)


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 22, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> looks like you're doin the dirty. got plans?
> 
> 
> or are you sitting infront of the tv watchin jamaica play soccer Lennox style from "Belly"
> ...


lol nah that aint me, i just like the pic. Lennox was a G tho


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> lol nah that aint me, i just like the pic. Lennox was a G tho


salad bowl full of weed, box full of gars

thats whats up

"THA MOST BOMBAKLATT KILLA IN ALL OF KINGSTANNN 

I KILL FOR NOTTING"


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2009)

[youtube]mwOlOMsbAm0[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 22, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> salad bowl full of weed, box full of gars
> 
> thats whats up
> 
> ...


that lady that killed him.. that scene was pretty dope. all the sight beams in the dark... and then she jumps down n slice his neck open. sick stuff


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2264853][youtube]mwOlOMsbAm0[/youtube][/QUOTE]

thats one of my favorite videos on youtube. the bong hits in tha hood series are hysterical, and i wanna start my own chapter of bong hits in the hood.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm not really in a food mood. I'm ready to spend a whole day out riding. I want to cruise the covered bridges in Indiana, it's close enough for a day trip.
> 
> I'm tired of being in the house.


*hey miss..don't forget it's wednesday night this week. *
*hey have you ever ridden in new madrid bend area? *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I know, I have it written on my calendar. 

Is that near Paducah? I've been as far south as Metropolis in that area, I've been across the Ferry at Cave In Rock and ridden in the Marion KY area, but that's east of Paducah. 

I want to go to Land between the Lakes in KY, I bet there is some awesome scenery there. 





tipsgnob said:


> *hey miss..don't forget it's wednesday night this week. *
> *hey have you ever ridden in new madrid bend area? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know, I have it written on my calendar.
> 
> Is that near Paducah? I've been as far south as Metropolis in that area, I've been across the Ferry at Cave In Rock and ridden in the Marion KY area, but that's east of Paducah.
> 
> I want to go to Land between the Lakes in KY, I bet there is some awesome scenery there.


*new madrid bend is northeast of paducah. if you go to land between the lakes, there is a town at the northern end of LBL called grand rivers and there is a restuarant called patty's. you gotta go there, home made pies...mmmm good food.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll keep it in mind. We like to take the ferry at cave in rock, it's entertainment for us, cave in rock is nearly straight south from us and to go through paducah means having to go west out of our way.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waked and baked with my new vape


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2009)

vape 

bong


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

sometimes my family makes me crazy...... ...............a little better now.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*I'll trade you... I have no living relatives on the face of the earth.... all gone....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

You can join my family Twisty, we take in strays. You should see the motley crew at my holiday dinners. We're all family, but most of us aren't really related.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Afternoon bake in my girlcave....I love it in here.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*w00t.. adopt a twisty... I'm going to start a fund.......

Take that Christian Children's Fund.... S.O.T Save our twisty....


*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon bake in my girlcave....I love it in here.


*Sunny has a bat(ty) cave........ where's Bud Bat......??*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Twisty if I ever get rich, I'll fly you in for the holidays, Sunny can come too. I make a real down home meal.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*I'd hazard that if we ever all got together the cops would throw a fence around us......... Freaks on parade.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle..............


I want a six pax of White Castles and fries


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Check out my cave guys....I am really proud of this. I did it all myself!!!!!! With the help of those slider things.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is that a Yellow nape ?

I had a yellow nape and a Blue Front .. 
Great talkers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Is that a Yellow nape ?
> 
> I had a yellow nape and a Blue Front ..
> Great talkers


Yellow Crowned, same family...Amazons. That is my Wilma, she is 3 years old. I have had her since she was hatched! She is just starting to talk. I love all the Amazons, they are good birds.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Check out my cave guys....I am really proud of this. I did it all myself!!!!!! With the help of those slider things.


*to bad you can't train those birds to get get your snacks and roll your joints. you would never have to move...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

You know I am really learning something about myself....I like the simple things. I love this garage, I have never felt more at home. I have been here 5 years and for the FIRST time I feel at home...All it took was a move into the garage....I am sooooo happy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yes you would.When they ate your joint,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *to bad you can't train those birds to get get your snacks and roll your joints. you would never have to move...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job on the garage, sunny...I don't know why it didn't quote you, too, I hit multi quote....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Stoney!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow Sunny, your girl cave kicks ass. Good job  Now I wanna girl cave too......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

You girls should go to this thread and get your 5 points for the girls team. So far I'm the only girl that has been there to score points. 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/175400-guys-vs-girls-who-will.html


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Miss, that has got to be you in your avy!! I KNEW you were a hottie, I just knew it!!!! You can come to my cave anytime.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Sunny!


Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Stoney!


Me too, but no room.If I had one, I'd put "No boys allowed."


misshestermoffitt said:


> Wow Sunny, your girl cave kicks ass. Good job  Now I wanna girl cave too......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

That's me, out for a ride yesterday. Thanks for thinking I'm a hottie 






Sunnysideup said:


> Oh Miss, that has got to be you in your avy!! I KNEW you were a hottie, I just knew it!!!! You can come to my cave anytime.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

You sexy thang, miss....look out! Its a stampede of men!


misshestermoffitt said:


> That's me, out for a ride yesterday. Thanks for thinking I'm a hottie


----------



## Kant (Mar 22, 2009)

afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Kant!


----------



## Kant (Mar 22, 2009)

hey sunny. hows it going?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Good, I made myself a girlcave....I am loving it. How are you?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 22, 2009)

hey kant, sunny do you sit in there with the door up when the weather allows


----------



## Kant (Mar 22, 2009)

damn speaking of nice weather. it's getting really nice out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

I just moved my stuff in here this past week. I am going to TRY to sell my house and I wanted to get all my critters out of the main house. I will open the door during the day so the birds get sunshine....It really works, I can keep the main house spotless and I am going to let them put a lock box on so they can come anytime they want. I really want this house gone.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Kant said:


> damn speaking of nice weather. it's getting really nice out.


It is downright HOT here. We got up to 87 today.....this summer is going to suck.


----------



## Kant (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is downright HOT here. We got up to 87 today.....this summer is going to suck.


i'm just excited it's been hovering around 60 here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*he said hover........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *he said hover........*


it's nice having wings.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 22, 2009)

Kant said:


> it's nice having wings.


I am the queen of wing clipping! Just ask any of my birds.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2009)

i love hash


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I love some nice sweet herb out of my hitter, it tastes sooooo smooth and good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good Monday Morning Folks ........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

mornin vette
mornin everybody


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Dude .. Its 17 here this morning ,,Brrrrrrrrrrr Its cold


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Morning Vette, Dude ..... 

It's actually 50 here already, I was shocked.


----------



## northernlights (Mar 23, 2009)

hey Folk.... nice and baked..... its 11:14am  wake and bake!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Vette, Dude .....
> 
> It's actually 50 here already, I was shocked.


Morning Miss ..

hey I Blew your AV up to poster size .. It looks as though you have a Bug of some sort squashed against your forehead .. Is that a junebug?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

You must be in Europe, It's only 6:16 am around here.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

It's either become part of my windshield, or else and this is embarrassing....... last week I walked full force into the bird feeder in the front yard and damn near knocked myself out. It hurt like hell and there was a cut from it and a bruise, that's most likley what you saw. 

Or it could be the funky mole on my temple, people always tell me I have dirt on my face, but it's a weird shaped mole. 





korvette1977 said:


> Morning Miss ..
> 
> hey I Blew your AV up to poster size .. It looks as though you have a Bug of some sort squashed against your forehead .. Is that a junebug?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was just Kidding ..LOL 


But anyway .. LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Well there are bugs that have become a permanant part of my windhshield . They just won't come off of there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well there are bugs that have become a permanant part of my windhshield . They just won't come off of there.


 use lestoil, or Bug and tar remover ..

Whats on the agenda today ?

I gotta run to the Post office at 8:30 and Then Just some laundry and I sprayed the oven last night , So I just need to wipe it out and burn off the smell.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

My daughter has a work meeting so she'll be out of the house for a couple of hours. 

I'm doing housework and that kind of fun stuff, some laundry. Yippee. 

We got that movie "Changling" the other day and we have to get that watched today so we can send it back. It's 2 1/2 hours long, I'm dreading it, that's too long for a movie.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My daughter has a work meeting so she'll be out of the house for a couple of hours.
> 
> I'm doing housework and that kind of fun stuff, some laundry. Yippee.
> 
> We got that movie "Changling" the other day and we have to get that watched today so we can send it back. It's 2 1/2 hours long, I'm dreading it, that's too long for a movie.



It could be worse like the Green Mile , or Forrest Gump, 3 +hrs 


China Had a dentist appointment at 7am , so she left early and screwed up my morning routine


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

im still waiting to smoke

my girl has work at 9, so im waiting for her to be "awake"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes but the Green Mile is a good flick, I read it as it came out when it was "chapter books" it drove me crazy, a book would come out, I'd have it read in under 2 hours and then be pacing for a month waiting for the next book to hit the shelves. 

This is going to be 2 1/2 hours of Jolie screaming "I want my son back" ....  

If it sucks too badly, I'll abandon it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> im still waiting to smoke
> 
> my girl has work at 9, so im waiting for her to be "awake"


Get some side action while she is still waking up... 

Dont waste valuable time . Hit That ...

Then smoke a bowl


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I know this isn't a factor in Vette's life, but some women don't like that. Get the fuck off of me I'm sleeping !!! 






korvette1977 said:


> Get some side action while she is still waking up...
> 
> Dont waste valuable time . Hit That ...
> 
> Then smoke a bowl


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know this isn't a factor in Vette's life, but some women don't like that. Get the fuck off of me I'm sleeping !!!



Awwwww Miss ,,You dont like Hubby to wake you by poking around with morning wood ?


Come on You know you do...... Its ok to admit it ,, We wont look down on ya ..LOL


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Awwwww Miss ,,You dont like Hubby to wake you by poking around with morning wood ?
> 
> 
> Come on You know you do...... Its ok to admit it ,, We wont look down on ya ..LOL


"baby...are you awake?

poke poke


heeeeey baaaaaaaaby got an hour before workkk

poke poke

heeeeey..."

"SHUT UP YOU DICK YOU'RE WORSE THAN THE DOG ATLEAST HE JUST GOES AND LICKS HIS BALLS WHEN I DONT LET HIM OUT." - her

"Wanna smoke?"

"oh lets get down" - her


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I need to get dressed warm up the Van and Hit town, 3 quick stops and Back Home I'll be .. I have a Bone rolled and ready on my keyboard for when I return ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

No I don't, he used to always pull that shit in the middle of the night years ago. With a full time job and 2 young children, not to mention a house to keep up and meals to cook, I didn't like anything disturbing my sleep. 

I punished him by wearing sweatpants to bed for like 10 years. 






korvette1977 said:


> Awwwww Miss ,,You dont like Hubby to wake you by poking around with morning wood ?
> 
> 
> Come on You know you do...... Its ok to admit it ,, We wont look down on ya ..LOL


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No I don't, he used to always pull that shit in the middle of the night years ago. With a full time job and 2 young children, not to mention a house to keep up and meals to cook, I didn't like anything disturbing my sleep.
> 
> I punished him by wearing sweatpants to bed for like 10 years.


i hope i dont get the sweatpants treatment, she usually doesnt mind so long as she doesnt have work, or she DOES and needs to woken up so she isnt late


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Well as long as you aren't trying to be a sly dog at 2 am you should be ok I would think. 

Let's get baked.....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well as long as you aren't trying to be a sly dog at 2 am you should be ok I would think.
> 
> Let's get baked.....


YESS lets do the shit outa that

i got my camera back up and running. bong hit for misshester and vette....coming right up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

That's cool. 

Hey are you attending the World Wide Marijuana march on May 2? There are locations all around the world. I think they've added one near me, so I'm going. I e-mailed for info last night and offered to be a volunteer. Link to the site in my sig.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Hey are you attending the World Wide Marijuana march on May 2? There are locations all around the world. I think they've added one near me, so I'm going. I e-mailed for info last night and offered to be a volunteer. Link to the site in my sig.


it appears that there is one near me aswell, will have to give the guy a ring, see what his plans are.


prolly smoke before, walk around during....smoke after...those things pull some heat i would imagine?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

Morning everyone. I slept in, I needed it. That walk is near me as well, I copied the info. down and I may go. Really depends, no one here knows that I am pro marijuana and I don't really want to raise eyebrows. If I can do it on the down low I will. I need coffee and then I will bake with you guys.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never been to one. I imagine as long as people stay peaceful the cops just hang out and watch. 

I guess I'll be finding out. I really don't want to get arrested, my prints are off the grid and I like it like that.


Sunny .... ...... I'm on the sly about my use around here as well. It's not in my actual town, and you know, I think it's time to take a stand. Screw this oppression I've had enough.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Monday Morning Folks ........


*Good day all....
Damn.... Its -15c = 6f here... we're going backwards.........

So all three of my lowryders are males..... FUCK....!!! 
So all I have left are three snowryders...........  What a piss off...... Oh well.... lets hope they're ladies...... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good day all....
> Damn.... Its -15c = 6f here... we're going backwards.........
> 
> So all three of my lowryders are males..... FUCK....!!!
> ...


Morning Twisty!
I swear I think it is something with the lowryders!! Every time I grow them, it ends up that 70 to 80% are males. Every time.....I love them, but, they do seem to produce a lot of males. I do need try snowryders, I have never done them....I like auto flowers, cuts that time down.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry Twisty, that really sucks.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've never been to one. I imagine as long as people stay peaceful the cops just hang out and watch.
> 
> I guess I'll be finding out. I really don't want to get arrested, my prints are off the grid and I like it like that.
> 
> ...



so here you go Miss, this ones for you an vette!

ps. vette if you wanna view the rip i took for ya just PM me your youtube account name an ill send a friend request
im pretty sure you're the only one that can see it, its set to private..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNWJqAinul8


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

fuck, its monday morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

cool thanks Dude......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> cool thanks Dude......


aaaaaaaaaaathankyaaaaa 


"FIND YOOSELF SOME CHEAP SUNGLASSES"


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty!
> I swear I think it is something with the lowryders!! Every time I grow them, it ends up that 70 to 80% are males. Every time.....I love them, but, they do seem to produce a lot of males. I do need try snowryders, I have never done them....I like auto flowers, cuts that time down.





misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm sorry Twisty, that really sucks.


*I was hoping for better, but in reality it was my 1st auto attempt and I've heard so many bad things about them.... plus the seeds were from a questionable lineage.... the snowryders are from CannaSeur... that dude knows his stuff.... They do freak me out though..3" tall and showing sex (males anyway)..and all that growth at the nodes like a full size reg. non auto plant.... Hard like hell to sex though...

I just wanted to try because I can do 6 plants easy and if the 28 - 40g's per comes true you'd hear the squeals of delight at Sunnys place.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No I don't, he used to always pull that shit in the middle of the night years ago. With a full time job and 2 young children, not to mention a house to keep up and meals to cook, I didn't like anything disturbing my sleep.
> 
> I punished him by wearing sweatpants to bed for like 10 years.




Thats messed up Miss .. Hubby Gives you all his Money and you wear clothes to bed ,, Shame on you


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

talk to the supplier if he is worth a flip he will replace the seeds that turned out 100%male


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> so here you go Miss, this ones for you an vette!
> 
> ps. vette if you wanna view the rip i took for ya just PM me your youtube account name an ill send a friend request
> im pretty sure you're the only one that can see it, its set to private..
> ...



My youtube handle is the same as here ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My youtube handle is the same as here ..


message sent, cant remember for the life of me how to send a friend invite lol


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

invite sent


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> talk to the supplier if he is worth a flip he will replace the seeds that turned out 100%male


*They were from a friend... one that gave me my 430HPS for price of shipping so I'll gladly (%$#*) take the male hit......... I knew there was a chance as he had bad luck too.. I do have a lot of better beans and these were just a trial to see if auto's were my cup of tea.. plus I do still have the snows. and I still have about 100 of the bagbeans I've used for years....

So beans aren't a problem.. It's just the wasted time..... Doh..!!!


You see that Fed Ex plane crash...they caught it all on film..plane bounces then flips...
*


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 23, 2009)

good morning.....

Hows are the wake and bake people doing this morning?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> good morning.....
> 
> Hows are the wake and bake people doing this morning?


im prettty damn stoned


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude empty your PM box


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

now made veiwable to vette! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNWJqAinul8


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

are you talking about the plane that blew up in japan


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Yeah.... it tried to land..touched the runway, bounced then ...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Im Pissed now .. Two months ago i cracked the end of my steamroller , So I found a rubber end off a sneak a toke and it fit right on.. 

Well I just dropped it and it broke in 1/2 

It was my fave smoking utensil.. I gotta find another one now .. Im buying two this time


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Steamroller...??? *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*I see........ Bummer..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Steamroller...??? *



Here is a sample of what they are 

http://www.chunkyglasspipes.com/steamrollers.html


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine had a bowl on top of it it held a gram of weed .. 

I feel lost without it .. I have about a dozen pieces of glass but that was my fave


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Mine had a bowl on top of it it held a gram of weed ..
> 
> I feel lost without it .. I have about a dozen pieces of glass but that was my fave


i have a righteous steamroller!
only ran me 40$ and the shop has a few more

lemme find a picture


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Here is a sample of what they are
> 
> http://www.chunkyglasspipes.com/steamrollers.html


*Some nice stuff...My next voyage into town I'm going to get a glass pipe.... *



420weedman said:


>


*Smartass...... LOL..

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate when I break a good piece. All of my best pieces....... broken.....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

hey vette pics of the steamroller 1 page back


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have to head outdoors for a few .. I'll be back to bake In a little bit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

bakin break...... got some stuff done, may as well reward myself.....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> bakin break...... got some stuff done, may as well reward myself.....


im soooooooo baked 

i kept smoking


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Shut up both of you..... Waaaaa...!!*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Shut up both of you..... Waaaaa...!!*





my bad hehehehe


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm getting psyched up to clean the bathroom. It's a party over here. 





DudeLebowski said:


> im soooooooo baked
> 
> i kept smoking


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hate when I break a good piece. All of my best pieces....... broken.....


 have to say im in the same boat, best ones are gone now....but ive got a bunch of new ones that are now the "best ones" since the otherones hit the graveyard lol

*looks around room....*
all in favor of getting more glass say aye


AYE


hehehehehe 100% vote for the win!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't buy glass, it always ends up broken. I don't even like to smoke out of other peoples glass either. I always say "you sure you want to hand me this, you know my track record with breaking smoking materials?"


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> my bad hehehehe


*Prick.................. *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ladies and Gentleman.....i have an annoucement - My daughter just pooped on the potty!!!!! doing away with diapers is just around the corner!!!!!!

im smoking to that!!


about the glass-breakage, i have a rule. they all get broken, when i purchase them i know it will break someday. but if i have smoked 10 times the amount i paid for the piece through the bowl i got my moneys worth(ie- $300 worth of herb through a $30 piece).


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman.....i have an annoucement - My daughter just pooped on the potty!!!!! doing away with diapers is just around the corner!!!!!!
> 
> im smoking to that!!
> 
> ...


*Eating here...... ...... 

Just kidding... congrats..... another milestone...... I'm hoping to accomplish that myself soon..... Damn.... accident..... 
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman.....i have an annoucement - My daughter just pooped on the potty!!!!! doing away with diapers is just around the corner!!!!!!
> 
> im smoking to that!!
> 
> ...


thats a fair rule, and based off that rule every peice lived its lifetime so i cant be that upset


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got me some 

Maui Dog 
Lambs Breath and some more GDP 

Life is GOOD


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> thats a fair rule, and based off that rule every peice lived its lifetime so i cant be that upset


i know people who get WAY too attached to glass pieces. ive seen a girl cry unconrolably over a stolen piece, she said it was like her child. as someone with a kid i found this completly rediculous.

i have however cried like a little kid over a broken piece, but it was one of my best friends favorite pieces who was killed. i broke it cleaning it to put away so nothing would happen to it. fuckin sucked. i still have all the pieces.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm hoping to accomplish that myself soon..... Damn.... accident..... *


i have a potty power video you can borrow.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i have a potty power video you can borrow.


*Its under control......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

There's a milestone !!! *does the potty dance* 

Good job shortcake. 






SlikWiLL13 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman.....i have an annoucement - My daughter just pooped on the potty!!!!! doing away with diapers is just around the corner!!!!!!
> 
> im smoking to that!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow 

Im Baked .. If you can ever get you paws on Lambs Breath .. I highly recommend it ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> There's a milestone !!! *does the potty dance*
> 
> Good job shortcake.


oh my god congac is so strongg


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not drinking, a potty trained kid is a very exciting event.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm not drinking, a potty trained kid is a very exciting event.


haha 

im potty trained even when im drunk! ive never once peed where didnt mean to drunk!


that being said, pour two double doubles 1x hennesse, 1x jameson and topping it with ice tea

ive had 2 shots of cognac, and i have another double double for when i get back from my "mission for the day"

STAY TOASTY EVERYBODY!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

i need a sherlock ... what you guys think of this ... 85$ shipped


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i need a sherlock ... what you guys think of this ... 85$ shipped


looks like a "Martha" to me

(if i bought it that would be her name )

go for it..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I guy I know has one something like that, it's pretty cool to smoke out of. I liked it. First time he said "here try this" I said "I'm scared I'll break it"


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I guy I know has one something like that, it's pretty cool to smoke out of. I liked it. First time he said "here try this" I said "I'm scared I'll break it"


i always try to "unjynx" myself by saying i broke the bong every time i tap it, bump it, or even grab it...i figure if i say it everytime, when it does happen i wont be suprised haha


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i always try to "unjynx" myself by saying i broke the bong every time i tap it, bump it, or even grab it...i figure if i say it everytime, when it does happen i wont be suprised haha


 
ROFL!! that would work too! sounds like a compulsive dissorder


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> looks like a "Martha" to me
> 
> (if i bought it that would be her name )
> 
> go for it..



i know some one named Martha............. 

hes got like 7 different ones for sale ... all the same basic design with different shapes and colors ... this one had a nice design and is one of the biggest ones .... choices choices .. 




misshestermoffitt said:


> I guy I know has one something like that, it's pretty cool to smoke out of. I liked it. First time he said "here try this" I said "I'm scared I'll break it"


im pretty good with taking care of my glass .... its been 7 months since i broke my 6 yr old first spoon pipe


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just lost a 1/2 hr staring off into space ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just lost a 1/2 hr staring off into space ..


haha im about to lose 2 hours doing the same, however its kind of planned


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

it happens man, its a natural occurrence 

morning


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just lost a 1/2 hr staring off into space ..


i prefer to look at it as, "i found a half hour of true peace".

and congratulations. next ime 45 mins.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

woke and boke.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea its good sometimes to just get high, lay there, and think about shit, i did it last week, had a really bad day, got super high, and i just chilled on my bed for like 2 hours, felt like i was re born or something haha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Freaking bible beaters knocking at the door. Can't they get a new hobby?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Freaking bible beaters knocking at the door. Can't they get a new hobby?


i wonder if satanists started doing that how long till they got arrested?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

Not if they came dressed like her!! Come on in!! I'm all ears...







out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

I feel like a wet noodle


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

shit i just got done digging out a oleander stump i couldent fight my way out of a wet paper bag


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

the laundry is kicking my ass. I swear it's reproducing........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

My oven looks brand new .. Its a self cleaning , BUT I used a can of cleaner . Sprayed it last night , wiped it out today and then rinsed it two times , and then burned off all the vapors and stank.. Im done for today


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

haha ... that reminds me ... i remember seeing a glob of something on the bottom of my oven and thought to my self " i have to scrape that off"

used the oven a few more times since then ......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel like a wet noodle


*OoooooK.....?? So whats up........ finished lapsing in and out of a coma...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OoooooK.....?? So whats up........ finished lapsing in and out of a coma...*


Been smoking a few strains I have never had , Then along with that im crashing from caffeine , My neck still hurts and this hash is Kicking my ass


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

int he ghettooooooooooooooo IN THA GHETTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO








oh man im stoned..and drunk..and stoned...

















and drunk


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Been smoking a few strains I have never had , Then along with that im crashing from caffeine , My neck still hurts and this hash is Kicking my ass


*Sounds like tasty shit............ grim stuff about neck... I had that last fall.. lasted for days and when you think its gone you move your head and &%$*.....

w00t...... I think I see pistils....... only about 1mm on a three inch plant so I'll have to keep an eye on it.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Me and drinking dont go too well.. Unless Im out and about in the right place and time Then I can kick em back... Then hate myself the next day


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought it was gone ( the pain) Its Not.. Its still there .. Oh well China gave me the rest of the afternoon off ,So Im just chilling watching TV ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm bored....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

me too miss - its my girlfriends birthday this thursday...ive been saving up all my chronic in a jar for her..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

My hubby's b-day is in about a week and a half and daughters is in 2 weeks. Talk about stress, 2 birthdays right in a row.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby's b-day is in about a week and a half and daughters is in 2 weeks. Talk about stress, 2 birthdays right in a row.



thats some tough stuff 

my mothers birthday was two weeks ago

so i know how ya feel she was a little drunk (she's not really pro-marijuana but she's not exactly pro-DEA either) so i gave her and her husband some space cookies  they both giggled their way through forrest gump and then decided to watch that rediculous jack baur show lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

We're going to eat at Steak and Shake. She's turning 21 and that's what she wants to do.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're going to eat at Steak and Shake. She's turning 21 and that's what she wants to do.


i just recently turned 21 


im happy i drank in highschool - i wont be wild when i get my license back, i wont be drinking like a frat boy, i wont be drunk on the job 

now....to get that job...lol


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

got some good pics of my himalayan gold and white widow


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're going to eat at Steak and Shake. She's turning 21 and that's what she wants to do.


Is there a "five guys" near you. They blow steakNshake away...

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

Time for an evening bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Purple Haze


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet Vette!!!!!!!! Looks awesome.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hi Sunny..... Hows stuff...??? vette got new weed and I think he's in a coma .....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sure... I just post that and you show up... like a bad penny.... they've grown quite a bit since the last pics.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol Twisty, I read! Sounds like he got some good stuff....
Not much here, sitting in my girlcave debating whether or not I want to shampoo my carpets...I think I will sit and debate a little longer....I am lazy today....
How is it in Twistyland?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey bakers. What's up this evening? After dinner bake


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Balls..... killed two more males today.. so all three LR1 turned male... the three snows look like ladies..one has pistils... they're so hard to see on a 3" plant.. 
C'est la vie. Onward and upward..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lambs Breath is Just Unreal..... Im liking This ,I have my feelers out for Cuttings of this .


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Lambs Breath is Just Unreal..... Im liking This ,I have my feelers out for Cuttings of this .


*lambs breath? isn't that what you get when you suck a goats dick?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *lambs breath? isn't that what you get when you suck a goats dick?*


I can't help it....lololololololololololololololol and lololololololololol


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Lambs Breath is Just Unreal..... Im liking This ,I have my feelers out for Cuttings of this .


*That good hey....*



tipsgnob said:


> *lambs breath? isn't that what you get when you suck a goats dick?*


*Or a vette that can eat a tin can......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *lambs breath? isn't that what you get when you suck a goats dick?*



I never sucked any dick before ,,

But since you know I'll trust you ...

No its a Strain of weed .. Its unreal.. very potent


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can't help it....lololololololololololololololol and lololololololololol


*hi sunny....I like your parrot outfit...you are so colorful...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, I must laugh as well. That was a good one. 




tipsgnob said:


> *lambs breath? isn't that what you get when you suck a goats dick?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OK, I must laugh as well. That was a good one.


Are you out with the goats again sweetie..... darn it.... I keep telling him it's the sheep that feel the same.....

j/k handsome!
kiss-ass


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll take a picture ..hang on


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

of what.....


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> of what.....


Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hi sunny....I like your parrot outfit...you are so colorful...*


Hi Tips! I love being colorful....it expresses my inner self, lol... to you!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunny, I think we silenced the guys on that other thread. Nutritional aspect my ass......


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey sunny the bird in the av sure isent camra shy looks like a real ham


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, I think we silenced the guys on that other thread. Nutritional aspect my ass......


lol, I know we did....I don't even know how anyone could justify that.



robert 14617 said:


> hey sunny the bird in the av sure isent camra shy looks like a real ham


That is my Wilma, I figured I would give her the spotlight now. She is a ham!


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny, I think we silenced the guys on that other thread. Nutritional aspect my ass......


If I may be nosey... what other thread? Do you guys need me to kick some tail for you? (tough girl that I am) LOL

I have Vette's girls already talking about how girl's rule and boys drool. 

(by the way... very short and never in a fight in my life.... not tough ... not at all)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh it's called "how old is too old" it's about a 6 year old kid breastfeeding and a guy on there thinks it's perfectly normal. What's your opinion teacher? Creepy at the very least?


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh it's called "how old is too old" it's about a 6 year old kid breastfeeding and a guy on there thinks it's perfectly normal. What's your opinion teacher? Creepy at the very least?


Very creepy....... get that child off the boob for crying out loud. 

I was in the primary building for 3 years..... k-1-2 just to think about that is gross and unnatural.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty much what I thought you'd say.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*Oh wow..that's a real bird......kewl*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lambs Breath


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Are you out with the goats again sweetie..... darn it.... I keep telling him it's the sheep that feel the same.....
> 
> j/k handsome!
> kiss-ass


 *I'm not touching that with a 10' knitting needle..........
*






*
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*I wonder.............if a grown man that was not breast feed is any more fixated on tits?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not touching that with a 10' knitting needle..........
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well.... lost another one to a farm animal. Lambs breath.... lambs butt... what's the difference. 

Darn living out in the country.


----------



## buddharoll (Mar 23, 2009)

...it helps assholes live to see tomorrow. Hmmm maybe that's a bad thing.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder.............if a grown man that was not breast feed is any more fixated on tits?*


Some psychologists would say that breast feeding is great to bond and to make a child complete. So I would guess that your question would be true.... more fixated....because of neglect. Not too sure about that. 

Okay... by show of hands... how many people were not breast fed and now as an adult love boobs?

****edit.... no need to answer... I really don't want to know.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Oh Lambs breath.... lambs butt... what's the difference.


*Something resembling a Hersey bar........ sorry.. lost my mind..*



ChinaCat said:


> Some psychologists would say that breast feeding is great to bond and to make a child complete. So I would guess that your question would be true.... more fixated....because of neglect. Not too sure about that.
> 
> Okay... by show of hands... how many people were not breast fed and now as an adult love boobs?
> 
> ****edit.... no need to answer... I really don't want to know.


*I went to a guys place near me a few years ago and the wife was feeding the kid.. I just stared... not at the lovely ..*. but at the fact the kid was about 6 years old... freaked me out.......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Something resembling a Hersey bar........ sorry.. lost my mind..*
> 
> 
> 
> *I went to a guys place near me a few years ago and the wife was feeding the kid.. I just stared... not at the lovely ..*. but at the fact the kid was about 6 years old... freaked me out.......*


A hershey bar?!?!?!? LOL!!!!

Gotta go....House is on.... good night everyone!

Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't breast feed my boys. I hope it hasn't made them toooo weird....My one son ALWAYS goes after the big breasted gals. His latest girl, and the mother of his child, has DDD....She did it on purpose too. Breast implants....So maybe my oldest son does have a fixation since I neglected to breast feed him...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

I've always doubted the bottle vs. breast feeding stories. have you seen the size of the bottle nipple? Scary big to an infant. 

out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I've always doubted the bottle vs. breast feeding stories. have you seen the size of the bottle nipple? Scary big to an infant.
> 
> out.


I must say something about this..... bottle nipples are scary but so are some women's. Did every see Pam Anderson's ...... she is always flashing them..... funky crooked and very scary.

Kind of like an over easy egg gone bad. 

LOL!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

yes, but her IQ makes up for everything else...no?


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

i have a theory about boob-guys vs. assmen. and it is in relation to thier mother. i think guys who had large breasted mothers usually turn into assmen and guys with small breasted mothers usually crave the boobies they missed as a child.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

I was breast fed until I was five months old...then we got in a car wreck and my mom got her boobs smashed. I went straight to table food. My oldest breast fed until she was almost two(It was hell trying to wean that kid) and my little one only got it for a month because the pregnancy fucked me up quite a bit. I'm glad I could, though, it's really good for them to have it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 23, 2009)

my daughters mother didnt do it because she started smoking immediatly. but then again, she didnt do much of anything for her. no word for 14 months and counting....maybe im lucky and she dead.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know if this correlates but I love to get lost in the bermuda triangle, and I don't shave... hmmm.


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

It's their choice.But a lot of them don't want to because it's inconvenient for them.Fine by me,but I hate it when they lie and say they have no milk.In extreme cases, you do run out, like with my second, but that was because I was pretty sick.But if you don't want to, just admit it, don't lie.


SlikWiLL13 said:


> my daughters mother didnt do it because she started smoking immediatly. but then again, she didnt do much of anything for her. no word for 14 months and counting....maybe im lucky and she dead.


Uh....Uh..... I have NO idea.


CrackerJax said:


> Don't know if this correlates but I love to get lost in the bermuda triangle, and I don't shave... hmmm.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

Burma shave..... 

hey Stoney (waves)

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, burma shave....I remember my dad used bryl cream on his hair.He had the greaser look from the fifties going on all of his life.


CrackerJax said:


> Burma shave.....
> 
> hey Stoney (waves)
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yeah... my dad always had the crew cut thing going. I can remember having that pink gel..I think it was called Butch cream. I used to keep the jar open in my sock drawer cuz i loved the smell. 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

I liked the smell too.My dad gave the boys all their haircuts, too, had barber tools and everything.They all looked like respectable 1950's schoolboys.Problem was, they grew up in the 70's and 80's.


CrackerJax said:


> Oh yeah... my dad always had the crew cut thing going. I can remember having that pink gel..I think it was called Butch cream. I used to keep the jar open in my sock drawer cuz i loved the smell.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

right? I had a burr cut since i was 2 until 12. My dad said it was for the swim team but I knew better 

Yah, those old fashioned barber shops were the BOMB!!

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah,I remember going to one, my dad refused to have a woman cut his hair, lol.All the men hung out and chatted,and the barber snipped away...and the smell was awesome.It was all very ritualistic, come to think of it.


CrackerJax said:


> right? I had a burr cut since i was 2 until 12. My dad said it was for the swim team but I knew better
> 
> Yah, those old fashioned barber shops were the BOMB!!
> 
> out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2009)

here it is, the thread i need.


just woke up, well, 30 mins ago, waking and baking with some lemon kush. very kushy, very good.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish the internet smelled like a barber shop... 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice. I just got done takiing pics of my little Gbomb and posting her,and I can't wait to smoke it.


fdd2blk said:


> here it is, the thread i need.
> 
> 
> just woke up, well, 30 mins ago, waking and baking with some lemon kush. very kushy, very good.


My mom used to use this cream in a pink jar on her face...no idea what it was called...that shit was awesome, too. And this multicolored soap we got at the drugstore, it looked like stained glass.OH! And the original herbal essence shampoo!


CrackerJax said:


> I wish the internet smelled like a barber shop...
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I wish the internet smelled like a barber shop...
> 
> 
> out.


*my internet smells like fresh baked brownies.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you just make brownies?


tipsgnob said:


> *my internet smells like fresh baked brownies.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did you just make brownies?


.................yes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Regular or pot?


tipsgnob said:


> .................yes


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Regular or pot?


*walnut chocolate chunk...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

I like nuts on my chin, not in my brownies


tipsgnob said:


> *walnut chocolate chunk...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like nuts on my chin, not in my brownies


*if god was a woman, my dick would be on my chin......*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

cant see a thing in here, a bunch damn sweat and steam, whats that smell?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Why's that?


tipsgnob said:


> *if god was a woman, my dick would be on my chin......*


It's reefer.Come try it.[quote="SICC";2272769]cant see a thing in here, a bunch damn sweat and steam, whats that smell?[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*I had to restart my computer........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

What happened?


tipsgnob said:


> *I had to restart my computer........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What happened?


*it froze up, could not even turn it off...it still feels odd......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Time to run a spyware check, blondie.


tipsgnob said:


> *it froze up, could not even turn it off...it still feels odd......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Time to run a spyware check, blondie.


*yes..I will after I finish up here tonight....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Uh huh. You're gonna get stoned and pass out.


tipsgnob said:


> *yes..I will after I finish up here tonight....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh huh. You're gonna get stoned and pass out.


*I like to spoon...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

So you like a big strong pair of arms wrapped around you, too?


tipsgnob said:


> *I like to spoon...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So you like a big strong pair of arms wrapped around you, too?


*do you have big strong arms?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Not really.


tipsgnob said:


> *do you have big strong arms?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not really.


*there is your answer then........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

So uhhhh...you got room in your harem?


tipsgnob said:


> *there is your answer then........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So uhhhh...you got room in your harem?


*I don't have a harem dudette...I can only handle one at a time....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahhhhh. Well, I heard old age slows you down.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't have a harem dudette...I can only handle one at a time....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ahhhhh. Well, I heard old age slows you down.....


*sounds like a match made in heaven........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

No, I'm just using you for sex,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *sounds like a match made in heaven........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm just using you for sex,lol.


*that's why it's a good match..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

You're so easy tipsy, that's what I like about you.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's why it's a good match..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You're so easy tipsy, that's what I like about you.


*just cause I'm easy?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, that and you're hung like a beast.....


tipsgnob said:


> *just cause I'm easy?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*we could be beauty and the beast........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Uh huh, I'll be the beast raaaargh!


tipsgnob said:


> *we could be beauty and the beast........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good Morning folks .. 
its 14 degree's outside , 
I thought Spring was in the air .. ?
This feels like freeking winter


----------



## rastadiskO (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree it's to cold out this morning and to make it worst I have a dentists appointment in an hour.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck.....

Open wide


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

All work and No play made Jack a dull Boy .



So they say mid 50's here today , Yesterday it was windy as hell. I hope its decent so I can do some work outside , Other than that I need to go food shopping and I have to Make a pot of Meatballs for China today .I promised .. 

oh well morning bake time ..Maui Dog and Hash .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Momring Vette, we've got 52 here and windy with a wind advisory beginning at 7 am . 

Did you see the video this morning of the semi trucks that were blown over in OK yesterday? Apparently anyone driving and empty trailer did a flip. 

bake time.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow, burma shave....I remember my dad used bryl cream on his hair.He had the greaser look from the fifties going on all of his life.





Stoney McFried said:


> I liked the smell too.My dad gave the boys all their haircuts, too, had barber tools and everything.They all looked like respectable 1950's schoolboys.Problem was, they grew up in the 70's and 80's.


** singing....

Brylcreen, a little dap will do ya, brylcreen...... (1929)...
Shave and a haircut... two bits... bay rum......
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *if god was a woman, my dick would be on my chin......*


*Cool, but shouldn't the dick part hang down and not be IN your mouth...*



tipsgnob said:


> *I had to restart my computer........*





Stoney McFried said:


> Time to run a spyware check, blondie.


*Last night I ran anti virus...2.5 hr... scan disk advanced...3 hr...... and disk clean 3+ hr...*



korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks ..
> its 14 degree's outside ,
> I thought Spring was in the air .. ?
> This feels like freeking winter





misshestermoffitt said:


> Momring Vette, we've got 52 here and windy with a wind advisory beginning at 7 am .
> 
> Did you see the video this morning of the semi trucks that were blown over in OK yesterday? Apparently anyone driving and empty trailer did a flip.
> 
> bake time.....


*G'Day miss, vette..everyone.... about 36f here and bright sun......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning Miss , Twisty .. The Sun is out in full force


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like a cloudy day here, I think the sky is pregnant, it's about to piss all over us too. 

but hey, it won't stop me from doing this.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 24, 2009)

I won't depress you with my weather today...  Morning!


out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

southern jet stream trying to blow me into the gulf


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is the start of China's Flower garden Im planting for her .. 
Of course I planted a few things for me too..


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 24, 2009)

Heh, my corn is already 18" tall  Dog ate most of my radishes already, I have to wrestle her in the dirt to get any for myself. We both eat'em right out of the ground. 


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

fuck its too early


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*LOL.... vettes nursery... YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY rows of little yapping seedlings............



Woo Hoo..... Chronic all set up for next week.........



*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fuck Its 14 now ..ITS GOING THE WRONG WAY ... 


How is it going to reach mid 50's .. ?

It was 17 when i got up at 5am and here it is after8am the sun is out and its gone down to 14 .. Mother nature must be smoking crack


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

mother nature can be a mean bitch


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning everyone! I usually come here first, I forgot!!! So, GOOD MORNING!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

mronin sunny,he vette whats this thing growing out of your meat balls


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Mother Nature is just playing a prank on us, Spring is here, it can only get better.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 24, 2009)

good morning all.

vette, i expect to see some pics in the veggie journal now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I'm off, got some crap to do, talk to you all later


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

When I get Veggies going I'll post em ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

I gotta go food shopping but I dont wanna get dressed and go outside just yet .. Its 20 out now ..Im looking for 40's before I leave .


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*LOL..... good one Rob.*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! I usually come here first, I forgot!!! So, GOOD MORNING!





SlikWiLL13 said:


> good morning all.
> 
> vette, i expect to see some pics in the veggie journal now.


*Morning..*



korvette1977 said:


> I gotta go food shopping but I dont wanna get dressed and go outside just yet .. Its 20 out now ..Im looking for 40's before I leave .


*I see vette at the store in sweats and slippers at the store smelling like a forest fire........ 
"Mommy, that man smells like burning grass... Shut up johnny... and its not nice to point.." 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 24, 2009)

I have to get moving...I have that Assist2Sell guy coming today (Thanks Vette) I want the house to look good. I am going to tweak it out and hope for the best...I feel fairly confident on this, especially at 3%!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have to get moving...I have that Assist2Sell guy coming today (Thanks Vette) I want the house to look good. I am going to tweak it out and hope for the best...I feel fairly confident on this, especially at 3%!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



I expect at least a fruit basket if it sells quick and you get what you want for it .. Never take the 1st offer


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have to get moving...I have that Assist2Sell guy coming today (Thanks Vette) I want the house to look good. I am going to tweak it out and hope for the best...I feel fairly confident on this, especially at 3%!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


*put some cookies in the oven........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

when does spring get here ?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

hopefully soon,





morning/atfernoon


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*spring is here..........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

She'll be coming round the mountain, when she comes .

She Must be a BIG Girl

And a Gusher Too


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> She'll be coming round the mountain, when she comes .
> 
> She Must be a BIG Girl
> 
> And a Gusher Too


*what are you carrying on about? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Huh ?....................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what are you carrying on about? *


*It seems lambs breath turns vette's brain a wee bit mushy....... 

MMmmmm good... MMmmm good....!! 

This straight shit is getting out of hand now...... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im going food shopping with the Munchies and a pocket full of loot .. 

This could turn out bad .. Im in the mood for PIE


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It seems lambs breath turns vette's brain a wee bit mushy....... *
> 
> *MMmmmm good... MMmmm good....!! *
> 
> *This straight shit is getting out of hand now...... *


twisty..... *just don't get in the habit of masturbating too much....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going food shopping with the Munchies and a pocket full of loot ..
> 
> This could turn out bad .. Im in the mood for PIE


*I can see you now...your cart will be full and your still be in the bakery/deli section.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can see you now...your cart will be full and your still be in the bakery/deli section.*



My cart may runnith over


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Always do the bakery and deli secton last. 

I'll take some Oreo's please.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> twisty..... *just don't get in the habit of masturbating too much....*


*Who me......

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

I do frozen food last ,, The deli , bakery and produce are right there as you walk into the store . 


Well Folks Im outta here ..Catch you on the rebound ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

later Vette


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Have fun at the grocery store......... blah......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm collecting rainwater.Gonna have a lot!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

its been so dry here if i had been collecting rain water for the past six mo i could only fill a 16 oz cup


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn!Live in the desert, or just having a drought?


robert 14617 said:


> its been so dry here if i had been collecting rain water for the past six mo i could only fill a 16 oz cup


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

so texas its either feast or famine


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Gotcha. And rattlesnakes, to boot.


robert 14617 said:


> so texas its either feast or famine


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Gotcha. And rattlesnakes, to boot.


id stick em with a fork


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Ever eaten rattlesnake?


420weedman said:


> id stick em with a fork


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

its verry clean light meat like alligater


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ever eaten rattlesnake?



nope ,u ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

So after a long day of shopping and cooking .. I made China Mannacotti, Meatballs , a Quice' Lorraine and fresh strawberry and blueberry shortcake . 

I come upstairs and open the blinds and this Fucker is hanging on the screen .. 

Here Kant Here is your new AV





















I shooed him away . He flew to a tree


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ever eaten rattlesnake?



I have ,,It kinda taste like chicken , as does gator tail.. snake is bony though


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I have ,,It kinda taste like chicken , as does gator tail.. snake is bony though



*---------------------


*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Vette's got a new pet. What'd you name him?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Everybody.
Holy Shit Vette you got a vampire hangin on your window?!?!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Vette's got a new pet. What'd you name him?


*Kant got demoted..... All hail the new Bud Bat......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey Everybody.
> Holy Shit Vette you got a vampire hangin on your window?!?!


**In Bela Lugosi voice....

"I vant to suck your blood....


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Burp ..Supper is done ,, 


Time to burn a bowl.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 24, 2009)

I use to throw stones up in the air when I was a kid and watch the bats swoop down.... freaky little creatures


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

How's the new pet Vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its gone .. I dont like critters like that .. Ive had one swoop down and hit my hat once outside at dusk


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

They eat mosquito's. I like to watch them fly around the street lamps at night.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never had that either.


robert 14617 said:


> its verry clean light meat like alligater


Awww!What a cute little bat!Make him poop in your soil, lol.


korvette1977 said:


> So after a long day of shopping and cooking .. I made China Mannacotti, Meatballs , a Quice' Lorraine and fresh strawberry and blueberry shortcake .
> 
> I come upstairs and open the blinds and this Fucker is hanging on the screen ..
> 
> ...


Every time someone has told me something tasted like chicken, they were wrong...they only thing that tastes like chicken is chicken. I've eaten pheasant...they said it would taste like chicken...it didn't frog legs...they didn't.Snapping turtle..it didn't.


korvette1977 said:


> I have ,,It kinda taste like chicken , as does gator tail.. snake is bony though


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!! 

Just stopping in to say my belly is full and I need a nap. My supper was the best.....and I had the greatest date. 

I couldn't pick a favorite if I wanted to..... but I do love Vette's balls.....

















His meatballs ...... silly people with naughty minds!!!!

Hugs!!!! 

Nap time.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

the rattle snake was battered and deep fried in corn meal batter it tasted like corn meal batter ,its more of a texture thing the one i ate was a five and a half footer we cut nuggets off the ribs


----------



## ODERUS URUNGUS (Mar 24, 2009)

hells yeah, I wake n bake every day. I can`t function w/o. The best is a true wake n bake before you are really up and you puff a bong. THAT ROCKS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't know snakes had ribs. I don't know what I thought was in there, I guess I never thought about it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

welcome to RIU odorus


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dont let her innocent look fool you .. She loves My Balls Too.......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Good God man... whats next....?? fried monkey bums....?? I hear the red ones are in season....

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

So you beat him up?


robert 14617 said:


> the rattle snake was battered


Welcome to RIU!


ODERUS URUNGUS said:


> hells yeah, I wake n bake every day. I can`t function w/o. The best is a true wake n bake before you are really up and you puff a bong. THAT ROCKS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Funny stuff, my family eats fried bologna  and I always call it money butt. 






Twistyman said:


> *Good God man... whats next....?? fried monkey bums....?? I hear the red ones are in season....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

We used to have that for breakfast sometimes when I was a kid.You have to make that slice so it looks like pac-man to keep it from curling up.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Funny stuff, my family eats fried bologna  and I always call it money butt.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I used to tease hubby about his pac-man bologna. 





Stoney McFried said:


> We used to have that for breakfast sometimes when I was a kid.You have to make that slice so it looks like pac-man to keep it from curling up.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*you guys are making me hungry.....*


----------



## RedneckJew (Mar 24, 2009)

Love skinning up a joint in bed knowing that I have nothing planned for the day, no work, no college. Let the day unfold while stoned


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Bad news about Survivor tomorrow Tips, it's a damn re-cap show.  I'm sure I'll watch it anyway, but dammit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes, I used to tease hubby about his pac-man bologna.


I got something for ya.


tipsgnob said:


> *you guys are making me hungry.....*


Sounds good.


RedneckJew said:


> Love skinning up a joint in bed knowing that I have nothing planned for the day, no work, no college. Let the day unfold while stoned


WHAT? Dammit, I waited two weeks for a fucking recap show?Is there a new one Thursday?


misshestermoffitt said:


> Bad news about Survivor tomorrow Tips, it's a damn re-cap show.  I'm sure I'll watch it anyway, but dammit.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*I'm so hungry I could eat a box of kittens.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*I'm so hungry I could eat the arse off a baboon.......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you hungry enough to eat the asshole out of a skunk?







Twistyman said:


> *I'm so hungry I could eat a box of kittens.........*





Twistyman said:


> *I'm so hungry I could eat the arse off a baboon.......... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think there is one Thursday Stoney, I think we get re-cap this week and new show next week. What a pisser, it's that basketball stuff causing it.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Are you hungry enough to eat the asshole out of a skunk?


*Bend over Pepe la Pew..... we'll find out together...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bad news about Survivor tomorrow Tips, it's a damn re-cap show.  I'm sure I'll watch it anyway, but dammit.





Stoney McFried said:


> Lol.
> 
> I got something for ya.
> 
> ...


*no show thursday...next thursday april 6(it)....do you ladies think jeff is hot....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 24, 2009)

Scripted reality shows are the bomb!! 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...guess I'll watch hell's kitchen.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think there is one Thursday Stoney, I think we get re-cap this week and new show next week. What a pisser, it's that basketball stuff causing it.


EEEp!


Twistyman said:


> *Bend over Pepe la Pew..... we'll find out together...........*


No, I don't.I think that one guy on there who broke his tooth last time is...what is it, J.T?


tipsgnob said:


> *no show thursday...next thursday april 6(it)....do you ladies think jeff is hot....*


YEAH!


CrackerJax said:


> Scripted reality shows are the bomb!!
> 
> out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeff is funny and entertaining, but I bet he can be a real dickhead. I just get that vibe from him. 

I'm not seeing anyone I'd call hot, but I like JT the best this season. 





tipsgnob said:


> *no show thursday...next thursday april 6(it)....do you ladies think jeff is hot....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Scripted reality shows are the bomb!!
> 
> out.


*Oh puke..... The only ones I watched was that Rock star INX & Super Nova... and Idol once they get rid of the brain dead ones and singing cows....

* My apologies to tips' cows....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its 42 here ,, Its not gonna get any warmer now ,, The weather man said mid to High 50's today..


I think he is HIGH..


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh puke..... The only ones I watched was that Rock star INX & Super Nova... and Idol once they get rid of the brain dead ones and singing cows....*
> 
> ** My apologies to tips' cows....*


*my cows were fairly excited today to read the news about how bad beef is for you....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

batten down your hatches because it's windy as hell here today and it's coming your direction. 




korvette1977 said:


> Its 42 here ,, Its not gonna get any warmer now ,, The weather man said mid to High 50's today..
> 
> 
> I think he is HIGH..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Me too. I also like the blond skinny girl...dammit what's her name now.The one they voted off on the first episode who got to set up camp.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Jeff is funny and entertaining, but I bet he can be a real dickhead. I just get that vibe from him.
> 
> I'm not seeing anyone I'd call hot, but I like JT the best this season.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

We have bad weather rolling in wensday night ,, Rain and wind ,, 

We had wicked wind yesterday


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*we are having wicked wind right...my wind chimes are making some noise....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my cows were fairly excited today to read the news about how bad beef is for you....*


*LOL.... I think thats crap..its probably from bovine growth hormones..or like other foods...additives... genetic modification...
Franken Moo....

My dad was a farmer in UK and had 100's of cows..ate bacon..bacon fried bread...eggs... etc, and lived to 86.. mom 90.. to me its whats put in... not what you eat..... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL.... I think thats crap..its probably from bovine growth hormones..or like other foods...additives... genetic modification...*
> *Franken Moo....*
> 
> *My dad was a farmer in UK and had 100's of cows..ate bacon..bacon fried bread...eggs... etc, and lived to 86.. mom 90.. to me its whats put in... not what you eat..... *


*funny thing was they added pork to the list this time. they say it's not the other white meat......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *funny thing was they added pork to the list this time. they say it's not the other white meat......*


\

You watch Good Morning America Too.. ?


I saw that this morning ,, I thought twice about buying the NY Strips that were on sale


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG, people. Eat healthy,exercise...DIE ANYWAY! Now have some beef stew.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *funny thing was they added pork to the list this time. they say it's not the other white meat......*





korvette1977 said:


> \
> 
> You watch Good Morning America Too.. ?
> 
> ...


*Its all the Death Food du Jour choice... eggs were bad.. now good... coffee was bad...now good.... screw it.. the air will kill you 1st...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmm


I love Klondike Bars I got 3 different kinds 
Krunchy Vanilla 
Chocolate
and Neapolitan 

I love Sales


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

It doesn't matter what you eat, someone, somewhere will produce a study that says it's bad for you.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> MMMMMMMMMmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I love Klondike Bars I got 3 different kinds
> ...


ive been a super shopper since everyones broke, going through the sales ads, coupons, keeping a list. funny thing is, im eating better now than before and spending less money.

i like dove ice cream bars....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't forget to add match at wally world. Do you have Aldi's there? Here Aldi's has their gallons of milk on sale every week for $1.99. I ad match that shit everyweek and save over a dollar per gallon. (times 4 gallons per week, ching 5 bucks) w00t


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont look at prices ,, I like to be Surprised at the checkout counter .. Sometimes we will try and guess the amount .. 

I do like the buy one get one deals and 10 for $10 little debbie cakes MMMMMMMmmm


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Don't forget to add match at wally world. Do you have Aldi's there? Here Aldi's has their gallons of milk on sale every week for $1.99. I ad match that shit everyweek and save over a dollar per gallon. (times 4 gallons per week, ching 5 bucks) w00t


*Thats cheap.. here 4 liters is about $6.00.. 3.5 l per gal. approx.*



korvette1977 said:


> I dont look at prices ,, I like to be Surprised at the checkout counter .. Sometimes we will try and guess the amount ..
> 
> I do like the buy one get one deals and 10 for $10 little debbie cakes MMMMMMMmmm


*They are good.. I can scoff the whole box.. no problemo..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*the whole box? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Who's box?


----------



## darthCannabis (Mar 24, 2009)

Unlike you people I like to bake when I'm making breakfast. Pancakes, eggs, and bacon taste so much better when your high. It makes me happy


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*twistys box I guess...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*twisty is actually a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

The one missing the flaps?


tipsgnob said:


> *twistys box I guess...*


Wow.That sounds uber sexy.


tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is actually a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Morning Folks , Its a chilly 30 outside here The sun is just starting to come up .. And my bowl Is lit... 

Cheers ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is actually a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet.*


 eighteen years old


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

mornin vette hopfully the sun will show itself here today


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> mornin vette hopfully the sun will show itself here today



Good Morning Rob. It will be sunny here today with rain moving in tonight at some point .. I like the rain so Let it pour


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

good morning gents. Looks like I can expect 58F today.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

has the wind let up any miss?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes, it's nice and still out today, the wind moved on to Vettes house overnight and the rain went with it. 

The birds outside are singing away, thinking it's going to be a lovely day.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

if the weather cooperates i'll be able to do some re potting


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

That reminds me, I'm adding one to the flower area today. I need to remember to get that done.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the whole box? *


*And nothing but the box.... amen..*



Stoney McFried said:


> Who's box?


*Offers taken here... window 3..... *



tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is actually a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet.*


*Voulez vous couchez avec moi ce soir mon gross tabernac tips.....
J'ai une belle plotte pour toi..... 
Le num le num le num.......
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks , Its a chilly 30 outside here The sun is just starting to come up .. And my bowl Is lit...
> 
> Cheers ..





robert 14617 said:


> mornin vette hopfully the sun will show itself here today





misshestermoffitt said:


> good morning gents. Looks like I can expect 58F today.


*Morning miss, vette, rob....and all... 
Woo hoo... two confirmed snowryder ladies..... funny stuff .. I read males show at 17 days approx... female at 20.... today is day 20....
w00t.......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

yay Twisty, glad you got some ladies.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thanks... I was getting worried.. three boys in a row.......


I heard that tips...!!!
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

your luck was bound to change


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thats a relative term.. to me luck is NOT getting flailed... I'm a status quo sort... nothing too drastic in change is good.........



but I'll take the ladies ..... with squeals of delight... ok not squeals... mumbles of delight......
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 25, 2009)

morning !


----------



## MeenGreen (Mar 25, 2009)

whats up fellas? Had a quick question........After germination when putting the seeds in the soil . the little sprout goes in downward? Towards the bottom of my cup?I already soaked the soil a day ahead of time so how soon should i water again? Im very new to this and any help is much much apprecitaded..thanks


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im Back Home and Getting a bowl ready .. Cheers ,, Its 33 here now ,, at 42 im heading outside


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

MeenGreen said:


> whats up fellas? Had a quick question........After germination when putting the seeds in the soil . the little sprout goes in downward? Towards the bottom of my cup?I already soaked the soil a day ahead of time so how soon should i water again? Im very new to this and any help is much much apprecitaded..thanks


*Hi... seedlings need very little water.. you've wet the soil... place seed with the little white tail (tap root) down about 1/4 - 3/8" deep and LIGHTLY cover.... make sure you leave an inch or so from top of pot/cup to the soil line so that if it stretches you have room to pile soil up to support the plant. In a day or two I'll break soil..... I give just sun for a day or so.... I water once every 3-4 days.. too much fucks them up.... I water more around the rim as you want the root to search for water...
I do give one squirt from a spray bottle daily..just one.. but thats probably more for me..(must do something..LOL)... No nutes till 3-4 weeks in...... Luck.. *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

You sound like me Twisty, hope for the best but expect the worst. Then nothing is a let down. 





Twistyman said:


> *Thats a relative term.. to me luck is NOT getting flailed... I'm a status quo sort... nothing too drastic in change is good.........*
> 
> 
> 
> *but I'll take the ladies ..... with squeals of delight... ok not squeals... mumbles of delight......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You sound like me Twisty, hope for the best but expect the worst. Then nothing is a let down.


*Like the song (Born under a bad sign) said....*
*" If I didn't have bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.." 

Why do I have to keep clicking my font and color on every line.....????? See...... %$#*.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

I think there is a demon in your puter.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm confused on what to do today , I have a wide range of choices . But none of them are making me wanna go outside and do them Right Now .. Its 34 and at this rate it'll be noon before I head out.. I miss my steamroller .. I should order another .


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think there is a demon in your puter.


*The annoying thing is that I'm here more than other places and it's only here... all others the page is right size....etc
And my time is STILL wrong..... 
Life's treating me like I killed it's dog........
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you Korean?


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Just lucky.................. *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

One evening a man was at home watching TV and eating peanuts.
He'd toss them in the air, and then catch them in his mouth 


In the middle of catching one, his wife asked him a question - and as he
Turned to answer her, a peanut fell in his ear.


He tried and tried to dig it out but succeeded in only pushing it in deeper.
He called his wife for assistance, and after hours of trying they
Became worried and decided to go to the hospital.


As they were ready to go out the door, their daughter came home
With her date. After being informed of the proble m, their
Daughter's' date said he could get the peanut out..


The young man told the father to sit down, then proceeded to
Shove two fingers up the father's nose and told him to blow hard.
When the father blew, the peanut flew out of his ear.


The mother and daughter jumped and yelled for joy. The young
Man insisted that it was nothing.


Once he was gone, the mother turned to the father and said,
'That's so wonderful! Isn't he smart? What do you think he's going to be when 
He grows older?'


The father replied, 'From the smell of his fingers, our son-in-law.'


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Twisty is a post thief ,, I saw that same post somewhere else 



How Not original 


Smell My fingers


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

Aguilar/Stefan/INFphoto.com 

here how about this for a joke?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty is a post thief ,, I saw that same post somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I see funny shit.... I grab it...... like to share...... didn't see a copyright on chewwys post.. I'll stop sharing the wealth...... 

close your legs... I can smell your last date........ 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*I have been awake since 6:30 and I have not smoked a joint yet...what is wrong with me?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been awake since 6:30 and I have not smoked a joint yet...what is wrong with me?*


*Alright.... who are you, and what did you do to tips..........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Alright.... who are you, and what did you do to tips..........*


*if it's invasion of the body snatchers, they better have a big arsed pod for me............*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Me too.. like on Simpson's when the space ship has to use a second tractor beam to lift his ass......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*I'm back...I took so*me* pictures of my afghan mafia*,_* I think it's** done. look at it and see what you think...*_


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm back...I took so*me* pictures of my afghan mafia*,_* I think it's** done. look at it and see what you think...*_


*Mighty white........................?????????????????? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*mighty white...that could be the name of a strain...*


----------



## cowboyup1248 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I'm awake, I'm baked, and I'm bored. But I just found this thread, so I may have so entertainment.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

dance monkeys


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mighty white...that could be the name of a strain...*


*So where are these rumored pics....... false bud porn alert..*



cowboyup1248 said:


> Well, I'm awake, I'm baked, and I'm bored. But I just found this thread, so I may have so entertainment.


*How do...... *


----------



## cowboyup1248 (Mar 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> dance monkeys


lol, I just enjoy talking to other stoned people. Not sure why though cause its hardly ever produtive, lol.


----------



## cowboyup1248 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey twisty, hows it goin man?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

its all good cowboy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

Let's bake 

the cats are getting stoned on some fresh cat nip greens. Dogs got a bacon treat, it's time for momma to get some relaxation


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*whats up hot momma?*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

momma is relaxin, gonna watch soome supernatural shortly when daughter gets home.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> momma is relaxin, gonna watch soome supernatural shortly when daughter gets home.


*It's pouring down rain here, so i guess I'm stuck in the house.....I have some movies I have not watched...*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice and sunny outside here in Cali 

was windy the last couple days, but now its nice and warm, this Trainwrek got me feelin goooooooooooood


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

cowboyup1248 said:


> Hey twisty, hows it goin man?



*Can't complain.... well I can but lets not open up that Pandora's box....

I heard tips stir when box was typed....
* 
[quote="SICC";2280199]Nice and sunny outside here in Cali 

was windy the last couple days, but now its nice and warm, this Trainwrek got me feelin goooooooooooood


[/quote]

*Its great here weather wise.. G'Day SICC... how they hanging...

Hey miss... put out some nip for old twistys cat.... we're both eyeballing the defenseless plants.....
*


----------



## cowboyup1248 (Mar 25, 2009)

so whats everybody up to today?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Can't complain.... well I can but lets not open up that Pandora's box....
> 
> I heard tips stir when box was typed....
> *
> ...




Its goin good, hangin about 2 inches from the ground


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2280477]Its goin good, hangin about 2 inches from the ground [/quote]*that would not work for me...if my dick was 2 inches from the ground, that would mean my nutsack would be dragging the ground..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Two kiwi's in a knee sock.........

hey sicc.. I heard she chokes on small bones......

Do your balls hang low......................
can you tie them in a bow...............
can you put them on the table ...................
can you put them on the floor................................
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

thats why i have a lil stand with wheels on the bottom


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that would not work for me...if my dick was 2 inches from the ground, that would mean my nutsack would be dragging the ground..........*


*Not good with all the cows around either.... May get milker by that 1/2 blind farm hand.... or get too close to the milking machine..... That'll put the Suck u tron 2000 to shame....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2280553]thats why i have a lil stand with wheels on the bottom [/QUOTE]
*No delusions of grandeur there......

I saw a pic years ago .. some guy that was an elevator operator at the Empire State and because of the braking and gravity his gibblets were lowryders big time... about 10" away from home base.... 
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

whoa 

thats weird as hell haha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't sleep, is anyone else awake ? 


The IL senate committee passed the medical marijuana bill yesterday, step 2 of 5 accomplished.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Im here .. Yawn......................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm actually thinking about going back to bed for a few, I've been up for about 1 1/2 hours now....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm actually thinking about going back to bed for a few, I've been up for about 1 1/2 hours now....



Sure ,Leave me hanging .. Thats ok I'll smoke this Bowl all by myself


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

well if you're going to twist my arm and shit.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> well if you're going to twist my arm and shit.....


LOL Rain is heading here for tonight .. Its already 40 degree's


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

It's 40 here and headed for a high of 64.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

We have to get our passport pictures and start that process today 


Going to the courthouse after school today

NH passed med weed


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't sleep, is anyone else awake ?
> 
> 
> The IL senate committee passed the medical marijuana bill yesterday, step 2 of 5 accomplished.





korvette1977 said:


> Im here .. Yawn......................





misshestermoffitt said:


> It's 40 here and headed for a high of 64.





korvette1977 said:


> We have to get our passport pictures and start that process today
> 
> 
> Going to the courthouse after school today
> ...


*Hi miss, vette... all.... looking like it'll get to 50-60f today..

I've got sore feet..had that dry heel skin all my life and it's all cracked today and its sore......  I need to buy a ped egg....

They're just about to talk about that April 1st worm... apparently its a real threat..so I'll let you all know what they say...... I don't need to get my comp toasted... I can't afford another one... 
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

"PROTECT AND SERVE"


*MEMPHIS, TN (AP)* - A Memphis man who was driving his 83 year-old mother to a hospital says a Shelby County Sheriff&#8217;s deputy stopped him for an expired tag and did little to help as his mother died in the back seat of his car. Wayne Ables says during an early March 12, 2009 traffic stop, the deputy refused to follow Ables to Saint Francis Hospital-Bartlett and write the ticket there. The hospital was less than a mile away.
Instead, the deputy, whom the department has not identified, checked Ables&#8217; license and insurance while calling an ambulance.
Ables said his mother Vernice Ables suffered from chronic obstructive pulmonary disease and stopped breathing during the traffic stop.
Published reports on Saturday, March 21, 2009 indicate the Sheriff&#8217;s Office is investigating and evaluating dash camera video.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Burning a bowl of Maui Dog and Hash .. Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude Sent me like 23 video's of him smoking Bong hits .. My e mail box was Blown up..


Hey DUDE .. Your a stoner for sure ..LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

OK I'm back after a mini nap, feeling a little refreshed now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OK I'm back after a mini nap, feeling a little refreshed now.


Hey Miss You should wipe that drool off your cheek


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dude Sent me like 23 video's of him smoking Bong hits .. My e mail box was Blown up..
> 
> 
> Hey DUDE .. Your a stoner for sure ..LOL


1 Dell Pc $500
1 ROOR $200
1oz good $350
webcam $70
Bic lighter $1.50

using technology to prove your stonyness

priceless


morning all.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

It's from the dog anyway...... 





korvette1977 said:


> Hey Miss You should wipe that drool off your cheek


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> 1 Dell Pc $500
> 1 ROOR $200
> 1oz good $350
> webcam $70
> ...


Funny shit ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude does love his youtube bongs, doesn't he? He's a fun guy !


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

ill only watch if its chicks hitting the bong..... its sexy 
but i dont find it sexy if they are smoking ciggs ....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

The Dude or Dooderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.

The Dude always gets my reps. THIEF!!

Morning. 

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> "PROTECT AND SERVE"
> 
> 
> *MEMPHIS, TN (AP)* - A Memphis man who was driving his 83 year-old mother to a hospital says a Shelby County Sheriff&#8217;s deputy stopped him for an expired tag and did little to help as his mother died in the back seat of his car. Wayne Ables says during an early March 12, 2009 traffic stop, the deputy refused to follow Ables to Saint Francis Hospital-Bartlett and write the ticket there. The hospital was less than a mile away.
> ...


*Those Shelby cops are real pricks... theres a bunch of those DEA shows that are from there.. thats the place where they were jumping with joy when they found 6 small 8" stick plants and saying the guys toast for a pound a root...... How the fuck can anyone live in a place like that..... Boy I'm lucky that thats not the style here.. *



korvette1977 said:


> Hey Miss You should wipe that drool off your cheek






SlikWiLL13 said:


> 1 Dell Pc $500
> 1 ROOR $200
> 1oz good $350
> webcam $70
> ...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dude Sent me like 23 video's of him smoking Bong hits .. My e mail box was Blown up..
> 
> 
> Hey DUDE .. Your a stoner for sure ..LOL


hahahaha sorry about that

was just "updating" my video list from private to "friends only"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Good morning everyone. Nice day here today, too bad I will be in the girlcave all day and I will miss it, lol! Wake n Bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

CJ got the medal..Yay.................

Morning Dude , Sunny, and everyone else 


Miss If you sleep with dogs , You wake up with fleas .


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dude does love his youtube bongs, doesn't he? He's a fun guy !




i love me some bong rips, and as they say in "it's always sunny in philadelphia"

"Shaaaaaaaaaaring...It's a Rule now......."


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

I love some bong rips too, but I'm much to lazy to bother filming one. I just smoke 'em.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> CJ got the medal..Yay.................
> 
> Morning Dude , Sunny, and everyone else
> 
> ...


im so baked


blueeeberrrrrryyyyyyy hashplant is my favorite 


my house smells like a muffin


a really hashy...sweet...muffin.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i love me some bong rips, and as they say in "it's always sunny in philadelphia"
> 
> "Shaaaaaaaaaaring...It's a Rule now......."


Dude your in Philly .. Thats just 2 1/2 hrs or so from here ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dude your in Philly .. Thats just 2 1/2 hrs or so from here ..


noo noo im about 2 hours north of you i believe though 

roughlyyy 3 hours away from Custer's last stand


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> CJ got the medal..Yay.................
> 
> Morning Dude , Sunny, and everyone else
> 
> ...



My second time with this darn thing. One more and I will have to go into blog rehab.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> noo noo im about 2 hours north of you i believe though
> 
> roughlyyy 3 hours away from Custer's last stand


The Ice cream place in Wurtsburo on 209 .. ? I love that place .. How far from Ellenville are you ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> My second time with this darn thing. One more and I will have to go into blog rehab.
> 
> 
> out.


Thats the medal of ""You have no life "' LOL .. I'll Never be at 100% again.. I strive to keep it below 75%


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The Ice cream place in Wurtsburo on 209 .. ? I love that place .. How far from Ellenville are you ?


stones throw


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

She doesn't sleep with me, she was just on the bed to be a morning crocodile, she was a bit nibbly. She gets frisky in the morning. 





korvette1977 said:


> CJ got the medal..Yay.................
> 
> Morning Dude , Sunny, and everyone else
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice day here today, too bad I will be in the girlcave all day and I will miss it, lol! Wake n Bake






korvette1977 said:


> Miss If you sleep with dogs , You wake up with fleas .


*And get funny looking offspring.....

* 


DudeLebowski said:


> stones throw


*A thrown stoner away................... or throw a stoner away..... or ...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The Ice cream place in Wurtsburo on 209 .. ? I love that place .. How far from Ellenville are you ?


you said your in Penn right?

i gots family in the mountains.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And get funny looking offspring.....
> 
> *
> 
> ...


lol 

Stoners Throw away


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats the medal of ""You have no life "' LOL .. I'll Never be at 100% again.. I strive to keep it below 75%


 That's because I just leave it on. Half the time I'm outside... Cheater!!


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That's because I just leave it on. Half the time I'm outside... Cheater!!
> 
> 
> out.



It dont work like that ..LOL good try though..

it only goes up after every 2nd post ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh... okay then, I'm a chronic. It's what I do while watching the telly.

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh... okay then, I'm a chronic. It's what I do while watching the telly.
> 
> out.


when i get bored i find myself saying "Wonder what everybody on RIU is up to?"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

I do the same thing, it's like our own "bar" or something. ...





DudeLebowski said:


> when i get bored i find myself saying "Wonder what everybody on RIU is up to?"


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

uploading a bong hit for all you guys in the wake an bake gang that are on my friends list on youtube


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I do the same thing, it's like our own "bar" or something. ...


haha its so true

"Think i might pop in for a bong hit or two, maybe see who's around.."


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

heres the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mkLjnePNVI


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

The Bad thing about living in small town America , Is there is 1 dude who handles all the building permits and whatnot with the township and finding him is tough ,Old man , no cell phone and his phone at home prob has that dial that you stick your finger in and turn... Im getting frustrated ... I want what I want When I want It ...GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

You need a razor Bro

And a haircut ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

He's the Dude!! 

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You need a razor Bro
> 
> And a haircut ...


haha im shavin the beard today, and choppin all the hair off tomorrow.

Time for a job, plus today is the lady friends birthday.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> He's the Dude!!
> 
> out.


thank you for the defense 

and a valid point you make indeed +rep


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> He's the Dude!!
> 
> out.


i dont get it ... why say "out" if your really "in" and have no intention of leaving ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you said your in Penn right?
> 
> i gots family in the mountains.



Yep Deep in the Pocono Mountains ,,


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont get it ... why say "out" if your really "in" and have no intention of leaving ?



lets people know he completed his thought in the post and didnt click reply too fast 


like radio chatter "Over" *kkshhht*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> lets people know he completed his thought in the post and didnt click reply too fast
> 
> 
> like radio chatter "Over" *kkshhht*


lol like a CB radio ??
we have text.... there's no need for radio chatter lol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep Deep in the Pocono Mountains ,,


is that anywhere near where they make zippo's? i make it out that way a couple times a year to see the grammatron.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

It's really a secret code which infuriates LEO. Muhahah! 

No, it's strictly for sh*ts and giggles...

I'm finished.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont get it ... why say "out" if your really "in" and have no intention of leaving ?





DudeLebowski said:


> lets people know he completed his thought in the post and didnt click reply too fast
> 
> 
> like radio chatter "Over" *kkshhht*





420weedman said:


> lol like a CB radio ??
> we have text.... there's no need for radio chatter lol.


i remember a simpsons episode

marge gets on the CB " Homers gone crazy hes tring to kill everyone !!! ... Over"

wiggium- "oh ... Glad thats over" 

would it be weird if i wrote this everytime ? 



-This has been an official 420weedman Post


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 26, 2009)

mornin all....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

I save all my Lighters when I have a good bunch, like a dozen ,,I pull the flints out of them and then save them for my Zippo . Then I take the lighters and use them as targets , They give a nice POP when a bullet strikes em .. 


Im Just saying .. Im stoned and babbling


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm just an artistic autistic 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm just an artistic autistic
> 
> 
> out.



Im an Excellent Driver ,,

Uh oh .. Time For Wapner...

On Tuesdays we have Pancakes with Maple syrup. Maple syrup.. Yea


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

muff diver

all i got to play with is .22cal pellet gun


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so baked

i cut myself shaving a whole gang of times haha


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont shave .. too irritating ... i only use electric trimmer.

i want a egg samwich ... its 10am ... is it too late ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont shave .. too irritating ... i only use electric trimmer.
> 
> i want a egg samwich ... its 10am ... is it too late ?


its never too late to enjoy something you want to enjoy!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> I am so baked
> 
> i cut myself shaving a whole gang of times haha



I have this , China got it for me 2 yrs ago .. Never used a razor since ,, two thumbs up 

http://www.goodmans.net/get_item_br-8985_braun-8985-360-complete-self-cleaning-electric-raz.htm

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Braun 8985 360 Complete self-cleaning electric razor.
By: Braun





Our Price: $174.99
In Stock


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I save all my Lighters when I have a good bunch, like a dozen ,,I pull the flints out of them and then save them for my Zippo . Then I take the lighters and use them as targets , They give a nice POP when a bullet strikes em ..
> 
> 
> Im Just saying .. Im stoned and babbling


*I used to do that them one I put in was narrower and when I put it in my Zippo it turned sideways and jammed in there and I couldn't get it out... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont shave .. too irritating ... i only use electric trimmer.
> 
> i want a egg samwich ... its 10am ... is it too late ?



Burger King and Micky D's serves Breakfast till 11am ,,


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> is that anywhere near where they make zippo's? i make it out that way a couple times a year to see the grammatron.


 Sorry I missed this ...

No thats Bradford ,Pa .. Thats not near here


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont shave .. too irritating ... i only use electric trimmer.
> 
> i want a egg samwich ... its 10am ... is it too late ?



Shaving turned out to be the same as cutting the lawn for me. I couldn't wait to do either one!! Watching my dad shave and cut the lawn made me drool. One day when i was 12 or so, my dad informed me that I was now old enough to operate the mower. I was ecstatic (he was too for a very different reason)!! Well, after a month or so, I realized it was an exercise in futility. I announced i was done with it and had gotten all I could out of the experience. My dad then gave me the very bad news that it was not over and get back out there!!

It was the very same thing about shaving!! FUTILE!!! 


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I used to do that them one I put in was narrower and when I put it in my Zippo it turned sideways and jammed in there and I couldn't get it out... *


I dont use my 2 zippo's much , But I do have about 100 flints from bics .. One day when power is no longer and we are living like cavemen again .these flints will come in handy making fires in all the shantytowns


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i want a egg samwich ... its 10am ... is it too late ?


breakfast knows no time. i say go for it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

for those on the friends list
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thhJbJ2JuGw


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude shaved .....


LOL 

Haircut at 3pm walmart $10


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dude shaved .....
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


haha hair cut my bathroom whenever pm scissors and a razor


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Last year I was giving myself a haircut and i forgot to put on the clip attachment. Put a reverse mohawk right up the middle before i felt way too much air on my scalp. Too late!!! Had to go all the way after that, but not before i took some crazy pics (which I will never post!! )

out.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

i love the way nirvana does their pricing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

suggested retail price: $35.66 (has slash through it for some reason)
Aurora Indica $35.66​


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Same with mandala, great bang for the buck.

out.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

Nirvana ....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> Nirvana ....


?? i dun understand


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 26, 2009)

Hindu Kush suggested retail price: 25,00EUR​ 25,00EUR


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> ?? i dun understand



me either ..... why cross out a price and then write the same price again in a different color


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I do the same thing, it's like our own "bar" or something. ...


*it's like "Cheers"...except nobody knows our names....*

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]FD8ljNobUys[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

tiiipppsssss ... cheers


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

My Pops it the only one i allow to touch my Fro, i dont trust any one else to cut it


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's like "Cheers"...except nobody knows our names....*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]FD8ljNobUys[/youtube]


*Sure we do... twisty looks through magic mirror.. I see.............................. M....
D........... N........................ 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Last year I was giving myself a haircut and i forgot to put on the clip attachment. Put a reverse mohawk right up the middle before i felt way too much air on my scalp. Too late!!! Had to go all the way after that, but not before i took some crazy pics (which I will never post!! )
> 
> out.


*I went 9 years without cutting my hair...now I flowbee...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2285399]My Pops it the only one i allow to touch my Fro, i dont trust any one else to cut it [/quote]*you can use my flowbee....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG my BIL bought a flowbee, talking about never laughing so hard in my life.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2285399]My Pops it the only one i allow to touch my Fro, i dont trust any one else to cut it [/quote]

aww how sweet


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*I just zooooooooooooooooooooom off my own.... they want $22 - 30 here for a buzz cut... I bought a Sasoon clipper set for $15..... Here kitty kitty..............


zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom.....!! ouch... looks like a bald rat....


*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

I pay $25 for a haircut about once per year, and I've already had mine this year.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*did anyboby see on jackass when they were sneaking up on each with the clippers??*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm bald on top well a little fluff up there still and i hate paying full price for a hair cut were would i find a flobee?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm bald on top well a little fluff up there still and i hate paying full price for a hair cut were would i find a flobee?


 http://www.flowbee.com/?gclid=CPXg77H-wJkCFR9hnAodCVnytw


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

ah flobee where have you been my hole life?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> ah flobee where have you been my hole life?


*I love my flowbee....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

is it just me or is this grampa from the monsters in drag?


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> is it just me or is this grampa from the monsters in drag?


HAHAHA i can totally see that...+rep for making me laugh hard


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> is it just me or is this grampa from the monsters in drag?


*whatever dude...looks like he/she has nice tits...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm bald on top well a little fluff up there still and i hate paying full price for a hair cut were would i find a flobee?


*Me too..... crop failure.. actually that bald patch is where they've pushed you away with a fuck off............. I do have organic cure though...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

is


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

The Sugar Is starting ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

suger caoted goodness looks great vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Its getting there ...

Stay tuned


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

its almost time for all the froggies to return


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2285610]




[/quote]

cant beat that ..... pure cane ..... pack it up


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*sweet..............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

Frosty.......mmm, mmm, good......


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

I just need some Frosted Flakes and im goood


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just scored a Honda 3 wheeler for $250.00 (thanks China ) A dude who I know needs $280 for his cell phone bill . Im all over this I'll put New tires on it and Cha ching $650- $700 on craigslist


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be back with Pictures in a 1/2 hr


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll be back with Pictures in a 1/2 hr


*Good looking buds all......, *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

How freakin hard is it to list a house with mls??? It is like pulling teeth to get this woman to get my house out there! Arrrrgh! I have to be nice to her since she will be the one answering any phone calls that come in about my house. They slapped a sign up in my yard and I was supposed to be on the web by last night....Still NOT on here!!!!!!!!! I call her and she wants to bullshit about everything other than my house. I could just scream right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

So for $250 I got the 3 wheeler two extra tires and rims (tires are 50%) and a whole frame with all electrical and plastic front mud flap


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Does it run?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

stop by the office when she is there and shadow her till its done she works for you and the commission she gets from the sell


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> stop by the office when she is there and shadow her till its done she works for you and the commission she gets from the sell


I'm good, I just needed to vent....I will baby her through this, once it is out there it will be fine. For the deal they offer I have to expect some bs, I guess. I am all good now, it felt good after I screamed!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

bounce it off us sunny we can take it


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So for $250 I got the 3 wheeler two extra tires and rims (tires are 50%) and a whole frame with all electrical and plastic front mud flap


those work good for flipping


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> bounce it off us sunny we can take it


Awww, Thanks!

Vette that looks like a very sweet deal you got there! I would be out there riding right now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

use the forks for the mini bike


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Use the forks Luke. use the forks.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Does it run?



Starts right up runs great ,,Needs front brakes and a few adjustments to the rear brakes .. Its Fun


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

im sooooooooooooooooooooo high


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Starts right up runs great ,,Needs front brakes and a few adjustments to the rear brakes .. Its Fun


I am so jealous! What a fantastic deal!! They usually run 600 to 800 dollars on Craigslist. Yes, I look all the time! 
Good job Vette!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> those work good for flipping


Yea it pops up real easy 



Sunnysideup said:


> Awww, Thanks!
> 
> Vette that looks like a very sweet deal you got there! I would be out there riding right now.


 I just was,,, I gotta go pick up China .at school and go get passport pictures ..I hope it aint raining when I get back


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am so jealous! What a fantastic deal!! They usually run 600 to 800 dollars on Craigslist. Yes, I look all the time!
> Good job Vette!



It'll end up on craigslist after I make it pretty ,, For $750 ..LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Here comes the EPA....

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm outta here ,, Time to get my chores done


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Shoot, I don't blame you. I would turn a profit on it too. You have to be right on top of those good Craigslist deals, and, you were. Have some fun with it before you sell.

Bye Vette!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> How freakin hard is it to list a house with mls??? It is like pulling teeth to get this woman to get my house out there! Arrrrgh! I have to be nice to her since she will be the one answering any phone calls that come in about my house. They slapped a sign up in my yard and I was supposed to be on the web by last night....Still NOT on here!!!!!!!!! I call her and she wants to bullshit about everything other than my house. I could just scream right now.





Sunnysideup said:


> Awww, Thanks!
> 
> Vette that looks like a very sweet deal you got there! I would be out there riding right now.


*Hi Sunny... Was there any time restraints..either she has to post by.... and how long for...?? and did you pay all up front or by target/landmark dates... ie: 1/3 up front 1/3 when posted ... 1/3 at terms completion...

vette bike shop...... 
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 26, 2009)

i l'dmao at this video... it had me in tears

[youtube]muLIPWjks_M[/youtube]


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Sunny... Was there any time restraints..either she has to post by.... and how long for...?? and did you pay all up front or by target/landmark dates... ie: 1/3 up front 1/3 when posted ... 1/3 at terms completion...
> 
> vette bike shop......
> *


Hi Twisty!! I paid 1/2 up front and the other 1/2 is due in 60 days. Her husband came here and set it all up...He said she would have it on the web by Wednesday night..So I called her this am. and she said she would try to have it done by noon....no go. She is an airhead, I will have to baby her through this listing process. That is okay though, I will get her through it and the house will be on. We are down to our last couple of weeks of tourist season down here and I need it up asap....She will get it done or I will kill her.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Twisty!! I paid 1/2 up front and the other 1/2 is due in 60 days. Her husband came here and set it all up...He said she would have it on the web by Wednesday night..So I called her this am. and she said she would try to have it done by noon....no go. She is an airhead, I will have to baby her through this listing process. That is okay though, I will get her through it and the house will be on. We are down to our last couple of weeks of tourist season down here and I need it up asap....She will get it done or I will kill her.


*Hi Sunny... thats good... 
I'm a reno home selling show addict and what always amazes me is some people give everything up front then wonder why the people never came back.....  I'd think that once it's on the market that it'll get some action fairly quick... lets hope anyway...... where would you move to... If I remember right wasn't Maryland your place to be..??? *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i l'dmao at this video... it had me in tears
> 
> [youtube]muLIPWjks_M[/youtube]


Cats are funny, sometimes. I woke up this morning to a dead, beheaded, baby bunny at my garage door. My cat tried to bring it in......The cat is not allowed out now until the baby bunnies get bigger. He is a murderer.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Sunny... thats good...
> I'm a reno home selling show addict and what always amazes me is some people give everything up front then wonder why the people never came back.....  I'd think that once it's on the market that it'll get some action fairly quick... lets hope anyway...... where would you move to... If I remember right wasn't Maryland your place to be..??? *


TBH, I don't know yet. I want to go home to Maryland but the housing is very expensive there. I may end up buying another home right here, but, CHEAPER...The house I am in is way too much for me. I can't keep up with it. I need to downsize. I would also like a little more land. So who knows where I will end up! I may just head over to Miss's house with all my critters, she would just love that, huh?  not, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Cats are funny, sometimes. I woke up this morning to a dead, beheaded, baby bunny at my garage door. My cat tried to bring it in......The cat is not allowed out now until the baby bunnies get bigger. He is a murderer.


*Mine has blown a fuse, and Irish Spring soap seems to be the cause.. he won't leave it alone... pulls it out of the tray then plays hockey in the tub and that makes a fucking racket.... especially at 3am.... I thought the apt was falling down the 1st time heard that..... plus all the holes from his claws are rough on my baby soft ass... *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> TBH, I don't know yet. I want to go home to Maryland but the housing is very expensive there. I may end up buying another home right here, but, CHEAPER...The house I am in is way too much for me. I can't keep up with it. I need to downsize. I would also like a little more land. So who knows where I will end up! I may just head over to Miss's house with all my critters, she would just love that, huh? not, lol.


*A Gator free zone I'd hope.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me show you what I am dealing with down here, in a way it is good and in a way it isn't. I am going to take a beating on my home, I know this. My thoughts are that I can take a bad situation and make it better. Look at just one of the many examples of what I can buy down here right now. This home is a regular sale, it was built in 2005 3/2/2 on almost a half acre...It was purchased for 235K in 2006....It is for sale right now for 62,000. That is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Look, here is another. Built in 2000 3/2/2.... Smaller lot, but, It is 35,000.!!! My car cost more than that!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*That low style home is actually what 'd buy if I could.. Thats quite the scoff if you can grab it up..... even if you have to throw $100,000 in to fix stuff you're still laughing......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*I'm not a fan of that hidden sort of front door... I like an open front to house.. no shadows... I guess thats leftover paranoia from my trip to OZ days.... But at that price... buy a dog.. hell buy a cop..*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

im not a fan of people driving by my house ... and being able to see everything in my front and back yard


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Twisty, lol....I like being totally hidden! Between the birds, dogs, cats, and everything else, I know when someone is just casually walking down the street...
I would like to make up for the beating I am going to take on this house. I think I can by buying one of these good deals. It is like vulchers down here though, I will have to make everything happen fast. I asked my realtor where most people were coming from to buy down here, he said hands down they are coming from Canada. He said the Canadians are buying these deals up! You should venture south Twisty.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

and that sidewalk .... UGH 
d-bags can just stand there "errr im not on your property"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> im not a fan of people driving by my house ... and being able to see everything in my front and back yard


Man, I am the same way. I want to be able to walk outside naked if I want, I like my privacy!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> and that sidewalk .... UGH
> d-bags can just stand there "errr im not on your property"


What about the one house on the other page? What do you think of that one? I am with you on everything you are saying, but, you got to remember that house is only 35,000. That is cheap! Florida is so flat that there isn't any character here. I do miss my rolling hills and trees...But, I know I can't get a deal like they are doing here right now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

i like the first one sunny its up higher flood and all


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What about the one house on the other page? What do you think of that one? I am with you on everything you are saying, but, you got to remember that house is only 35,000. That is cheap! Florida is so flat that there isn't any character here. I do miss my rolling hills and trees...But, I know I can't get a deal like they are doing here right now.


just by the 1 pic of the other one ... it looks much better


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, I will stay away from showing the super cheap deals. I was just trying to stress how cheap everything is here, but, it sucks here too....lol. That first house is still cheap cheap, it is only 62k....not bad.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty, lol....I like being totally hidden! Between the birds, dogs, cats, and everything else, I know when someone is just casually walking down the street...
> I would like to make up for the beating I am going to take on this house. I think I can by buying one of these good deals. It is like vulchers down here though, I will have to make everything happen fast. I asked my realtor where most people were coming from to buy down here, he said hands down they are coming from Canada. He said the Canadians are buying these deals up! You should venture south Twisty.


*I couldn't afford penicillin now even if I had crab... 

I heard that...!!!

Third female snowryder confirmed.. Happy dance
*





*
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

WooooHoooo Twisty!!
">


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

hoooray, all my clones of females are females


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> WooooHoooo Twisty!!
> 
> 
> *Thanks... after all three lowryders grew balls I was about ready to scream.... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

here have a pink cigar well its not quite pink and maybe its not really a cigar


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

what the hell


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

Twisty another female ... w00t


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I am the same way. I want to be able to walk outside naked if I want, I like my privacy!


*I wish you were my neighbor........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure just as I start to get ready to ride the rain starts falling .. 

Oh well 

Time to Bake 

Cheers


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ok, I will stay away from showing the super cheap deals. I was just trying to stress how cheap everything is here, but, it sucks here too....lol. That first house is still cheap cheap, it is only 62k....not bad.


*hey sunny...those are some good prices. I think the trap most people get into with their home is trying to impress other people. buy one of the smaller houses and you could spend some money in it and make it the way you want it........*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

i just called local police about stopping for buses that are on the opposite side of the highway........ 

the nice lady informed me that yes they know people dont stop, 
and yes they know people who do stop are likely to get rear ended,
and no the bus never lets kids cross 4 lanes of traffic....... but you still have to stop.

so i have to choose between getting rear ended or getting a ticket ..... and they say " i dont know what you want me to tell you"


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> here have a pink cigar well its not quite pink and maybe its not really a cigar


*I choke on small bones....................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

its just afraid of the light is all


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I choke on small bones....................*


*ok bubba...I will let you slide this time, but just remember any more comments like that and I will wear you out...mkay*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

Unless your state laws are different, that is not correct. You don't have to stop for buses that are on the opposite side of a 4 lane highway. You would only have to stop for the bus if it was traveling the same direction as you. 

2 lane highways you have to stop no matter which way the bus is going, as well as city streets, blah, blah, blah. 

Check you states department of transportation website, or DMV website, it should say. 





420weedman said:


> i just called local police about stopping for buses that are on the opposite side of the highway........
> 
> the nice lady informed me that yes they know people dont stop,
> and yes they know people who do stop are likely to get rear ended,
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Unless your state laws are different, that is not correct. You don't have to stop for buses that are on the opposite side of a 4 lane highway. You would only have to stop for the bus if it was traveling the same direction as you.
> 
> 2 lane highways you have to stop no matter which way the bus is going, as well as city streets, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Check you states department of transportation website, or DMV website, it should say.


*Two lane hwy. yes.. I'm not sure if the bus can let a child off if they live on opposite side of 4 lane hwy, only at an intersection... 
Here you pass a bus and it's 9 points and its at 11 or so that you lose your license for a year.. plus your plate costs will go up and your insurance too.... Our libility insurance is in the plate cost.. we have no fault ins.. so the private ins. is just collision/theft/fire.. 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*I'll be damn...just on the news tennessee is going to have more med mari hearings....when the ball gets rolling...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*Its coming... there are a lot of powerful people calling for relaxation of the rules everywhere.*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Unless your state laws are different, that is not correct. You don't have to stop for buses that are on the opposite side of a 4 lane highway. You would only have to stop for the bus if it was traveling the same direction as you.
> 
> 2 lane highways you have to stop no matter which way the bus is going, as well as city streets, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Check you states department of transportation website, or DMV website, it should say.


well it is a 2 lane highway ...... 

the bus traveling west would have to pull over to the right.
kids would get out cross the 2 lanes, the 10-20 foot grass divider/drainage slope.... and then the 2 east bound lanes of traffic ... and then they would be at their house.



THIS IS OBVIOUSLY ILLEGAL FOR A BUS TO DROP KIDS OFF LIKE THIS!!!!


this is why people dont stop going the opposite direction.
so they then recieve a ticket , or possibly a rear ending , most likely road rage if no cop is around.

and they are doing nothing to change this law


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

that sounds like a 4 lane highway. 2 lanes in each direction. 

a 2 lane highway has 2 lanes only, 1 lane in each direction. 

If you are on a 4 lane divided highway, then you don't have to stop if the bus is on the other set of lanes. The people behind you were probably pissed when you stopped. 







420weedman said:


> well it is a 2 lane highway ......
> 
> the bus traveling west would have to pull over to the right.
> kids would get out cross the 2 lanes, the 10-20 foot grass divider/drainage slope.... and then the 2 east bound lanes of traffic ... and then they would be at their house.
> ...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> that sounds like a 4 lane highway. 2 lanes in each direction.
> 
> a 2 lane highway has 2 lanes only, 1 lane in each direction.
> 
> If you are on a 4 lane divided highway, then you don't have to stop if the bus is on the other set of lanes. The people behind you were probably pissed when you stopped.



i think you missed the first post where i said its illegal here and they told me i would get a ticket


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 26, 2009)

so im posting in the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/173694-most-outrageous-post-thread.html and im hearing uncontrollabe laughter coming from the other room, laughter belonging to my daughter and my father. 

this almost always means trouble.

i listen closer and hear mucho change jingling amidst the laughter. 

i must investigate.

i go in the other room to see my daughter wrestling with her grandfather and they both have about $5 worth of quarters in each of thier socks!


WTF?!?!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> so im posting in the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/173694-most-outrageous-post-thread.html and im hearing uncontrollabe laughter coming from the other room, laughter belonging to my daughter and my father.
> 
> this almost always means trouble.
> 
> ...


*you need to make them understand horseplay will not be tolerated.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*I guess the "act your age" yell won't fly....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Obama said ,,No we are Not going to GROW our Economy ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

So I was just out messing with my new toy , I fixed the front brakes and installed new front plastic thingy and mud flap.. the engine needs a good cleaning .. I'll get to that tomorrow .. Im torn should I keep it or should I flip it ( sell)


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So I was just out messing with my new toy , I fixed the front brakes and installed new front plastic thingy and mud flap.. the engine needs a good cleaning .. I'll get to that tomorrow .. Im torn should I keep it or should I flip it ( sell)


*Flip it... you'll kill yourself on those three wheel things... you need a quad...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

either* way you WILL flip it......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Flip it... you'll kill yourself on those three wheel things... you need a quad...*


 Thats prob the best thing .. I'll see what happens ,, Doing research on it now .. It looks better now then it did 6 hrs ago


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> either* way you WILL flip it......*


 I almost Flipped it already ,, Its got Power .. and its shaft drive


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats prob the best thing .. I'll see what happens ,, Doing research on it now .. It looks better now then it did 6 hrs ago





korvette1977 said:


> I almost Flipped it already ,, Its got Power .. and its shaft drive


*You hurt yourself and I'll come there and smack you...........

Plus China will be defenseless.... Muhahahahaha....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You hurt yourself and I'll come there and smack you...........
> 
> Plus China will be defenseless.... Muhahahahaha....
> *


China has a Tech 9 

She is FAR from defenseless .. Bring it 

What are ya going to do with that walker of yours with the steps ?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> What are ya going to do with that walker of yours with the steps ?


lets keep it above the belt fellas.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey sunny...those are some good prices. I think the trap most people get into with their home is trying to impress other people. buy one of the smaller houses and you could spend some money in it and make it the way you want it........*


Thanks Tips! I agree, I can throw some money into it and have a nice little house. It will free up my money so I can continue to pay for the kids in college. It is worth it, I don't need to impress anyone and what impresses me is having more money in my bank....



Twistyman said:


> *I choke on small bones....................*




Me too!



420weedman said:


> i think you missed the first post where i said its illegal here and they told me i would get a ticket


Just stop for the tykes! It is not worth it, a ticket for that here is a mandatory $500.00! I stop.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

but when you aked them did you specify a 4 lane divided highway or did you say a 2 lane highway, because there is a difference. You said here it was 2 lanes, with a division and 2 more lanes, that's a 4 lane divided highway. 

If you stop on a 4 lane divided highway because a bus is on the other side, you're likely to get a ticket for stopping on the highway or rear ended. 

You should call back and specify the 4 lanes with the divider between them. 


*UVC 11-705(c) The driver of a vehicle upon a highway with separate roadways need not stop upon meeting or passing a school bus which is on a different roadway or when upon a controlled-access highway and the school bus is stopped in a loading zone which is a part of or adjacent to such highway and where pedestrians are not permitted to cross the roadway.*

Some places require traffic to stop for a school bus on a different roadway of a divided highway. They are Alabama and West Virginia in case of non-controlled-access highway, Arkansas in case of a divider < 20 feet (6 m) in width, and Mississippi, New York, American Samoa, Guam, British Columbia, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, Northwest Territories and Nunavut. Oncoming traffic need not stop for a stopped school bus on an undivided highway with &#8805; 3 lanes in Washington, 4 lanes in California, Delaware, Idaho, Illinois, Iowa, Kentucky, Ohio and South Dakota, or 5 lanes in North Carolina and Utah






420weedman said:


> i think you missed the first post where i said its illegal here and they told me i would get a ticket


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China has a Tech 9
> 
> She is FAR from defenseless .. Bring it
> 
> What are ya going to do with that walker of yours with the steps ?


*Tips... hand me the hammer... he keeps getting up......

Wheres that damn kevlar vest........
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Look out China!It's a teabag party!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Look out China!It's a teabag party!!!!


*Tea bag party... what are you flapping your gums about........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

You, tips,and a hammer....


Twistyman said:


> *Tea bag party... what are you flapping your gums about........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You, tips,and a hammer....


*Not sure if I like the sound of a hammer.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

You told tips to hand you a hammer.......Alright, Twisty, put the dope down!


Twistyman said:


> *Not sure if I like the sound of a hammer.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*when your a hammer the whole world looks like a nail........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Who got nailed?


tipsgnob said:


> *when your a hammer the whole world looks like a nail........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Who got nailed?


*it's a theory....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Just don't get screwed.


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

I might bolt!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*I saw that....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

You saw me flash my nipple?


tipsgnob said:


> *I saw that....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You saw me flash my nipple?


*nice nipple...I saved it and have it as my background........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol.Too bad it was YOUR MOM'S!


tipsgnob said:


> *nice nipple...I saved it and have it as my background........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*your my mom...do what?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Were you breast fed?


tipsgnob said:


> *your my mom...do what?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Were you breast fed?


*nope...my mom left to go back to work when I was 3 months old...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

There's still time......


tipsgnob said:


> *nope...my mom left to go back to work when I was 3 months old...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> There's still time......


*in this day and time do you have to post the nutritional info?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, I'm wearing a sticker.


tipsgnob said:


> *in this day and time do you have to post the nutritional info?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, I'm wearing a sticker.


*good because I would like to be able to track my caloric intake....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Watching your figure?


tipsgnob said:


> *good because I would like to be able to track my caloric intake....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Watching your figure?


*not really.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

smells like a beer and a fart in here


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*good night children...don't forget to lock up...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Morning to all you folks ,, Its 6:18 am . Im planning on riding today for a few hrs ,,
I gotta drive China to school at 7:30 then go food shopping ( Kids are coming tonight ) and then Im hitting the trails . 

In pretty happy with the thing BUT ,I think $600-$800 would make me happier , and maybe get a street bike 

we will see what happens . Cheers I got Lambs Breath In the Bowl


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Morning Vette, I've got not much planned for today, the preweekend house work and that's about it. 

Wake and bake.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well China Drove herself , I get my kids later so , Im getting baked now and going to do some trail riding I think


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

I would literally give my left tittay to go trail riding this morning! Vette you are so lucky! I am still in awe....

Morning everyone!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

yes trail riding does sound fun, but I don't think it's warm there yet, is it Vette? 

I wanna do something warm but outside at the same time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I would literally give my left tittay to go trail riding this morning! Vette you are so lucky! I am still in awe....
> 
> Morning everyone!


$750 and its yours Sunny ,, New front fender and light , new front brakes .. Its gonna sell quick.. but Im going to have a little fun 1st with it .. then sell it


----------



## gogrow (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yes trail riding does sound fun, but I don't think it's warm there yet, is it Vette?
> 
> I wanna do something warm but outside at the same time.



good morning... rained out again today, so figured i'd pop in and say hello....

what kind of trail riding you doing vette?? atv or horses?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> yes trail riding does sound fun, but I don't think it's warm there yet, is it Vette?
> 
> I wanna do something warm but outside at the same time.


The weather is perfect ,, Its like a nice spring day .Its 42 here now . It rained last night real good , so MUD will be flying


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

gogrow said:


> good morning... rained out again today, so figured i'd pop in and say hello....
> 
> what kind of trail riding you doing vette?? atv or horses?


trike ,,I bought it off a desperate dude I know $250 . Its Strong like BULL


----------



## gogrow (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> trike ,,I bought it off a desperate dude I know $250 . Its Strong like BULL


aw shit; a 3wheeler... now im jealous... we got 3days of thunderstorms that just ended, and miles of trails back by the river... but alas, everyone else is at work... and i have to work tomorrow... maybe i'll get to ride sunday....

what size is that monster??


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll take a picture of what I did to it last night Hold on brb


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> $750 and its yours Sunny ,, New front fender and light , new front brakes .. Its gonna sell quick.. but Im going to have a little fun 1st with it .. then sell it


Damn it!!! I will owe you enough after my house sells, I cannot afford anymore! 
I don't blame you, sell it! Make some $$$, at the price you got it for you will do very well....


----------



## gogrow (Mar 27, 2009)

damnit!! boss just called, now i gotta go to work.... oh well, its payday and should be a short one... i'll holla when i get home

have a good day all


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You told tips to hand you a hammer.......Alright, Twisty, put the dope down!


*No dope has passed these lips in 20+ days...*



tipsgnob said:


> *when your a hammer the whole world looks like a nail........*


*If so why I'm I constantly getting screwed...? *



tipsgnob said:


> *it's a theory....*


*So's evolution... hows that working for you..... *



Stoney McFried said:


> You saw me flash my nipple?





tipsgnob said:


> *nice nipple...I saved it and have it as my background........*


*Hey.. no nips when I'm not here... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Were you breast fed?


*He still is... Korean milk.... *



SICC";2289068]smells like a beer and a fart in here[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]I told tips about the skid mark....[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning to all you folks ,, Its 6:18 am . Im planning on riding today for a few hrs ,,
> I gotta drive China to school at 7:30 then go food shopping ( Kids are coming tonight ) and then Im hitting the trails .
> 
> In pretty happy with the thing BUT ,I think $600-$800 would make me happier , and maybe get a street bike
> ...





misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Vette, I've got not much planned for today, the preweekend house work and that's about it.
> 
> Wake and bake.....





Sunnysideup said:


> I would literally give my left tittay to go trail riding this morning! Vette you are so lucky! I am still in awe....
> 
> Morning everyone!





gogrow said:


> good morning... rained out again today, so figured i'd pop in and say hello....
> 
> what kind of trail riding you doing vette?? atv or horses?


*Morning miss, Sunny..... vette, gogrow.......

I loved horseback riding through the trails..I also loved riding in the winter.. horses are toasty warm to sit on.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Its a 1985 Yamaha YTM (Tri moto ) 200 E (E = Electric start ) 













I got this spare frame with all the wiring and 2 tires and rims too


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Some places require traffic to stop for a school bus on a different roadway of a divided highway. They are Alabama and West Virginia in case of non-controlled-access highway, Arkansas in case of a divider < 20 feet (6 m) in width, and Mississippi, New York, American Samoa, Guam, British Columbia, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, Northwest Territories and Nunavut.


i told them the name of the highway when i called .... and im one of the places on that list 

this law is there just to confuse people, cause accidents, and make money


and Morning all !


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Very cool..they just were talking about the recording studio here (Ontario) "Metal Works" 30 years today... where Bowie, Prince, Tina Turner, Triumph..etc recorded.. but they just had David Clayton Thomas (Blood Sweat & Tears) singing.. man he still sounds great.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Soooooo.... *twisty cracks knuckles and puts on stethoscope ...
About that safe................. 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Soooooo.... *twisty cracks knuckles and puts on stethoscope ...
> About that safe.................
> *


LOL, I was thinking that too! I am a locksmith, well, sort of....I can open cars and houses, I have never done a safe. 

Looks great Vette, go ride that thing!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Soooooo.... *twisty cracks knuckles and puts on stethoscope ...
> About that safe.................
> *



Its empty ,,It was China's Grandfathers ,, We have the combo But Nothing to put in it .. We poor


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

*GIVE THE RIGHT-OF-WAY TO SCHOOL BUSES​STOP
STOP​*Drive with care when you near a school bus. If you approach a school bus
from either direction and the bus is displaying alternately flashing red lights,
you must stop and not pass until (1) the school bus has resumed motion, or
(2) you are signaled by the driver to proceed, or (3) the red lights are no
longer flashing.
You need not stop when meeting or passing a school bus which is (1) on a
different roadway, or (2) upon a controlled-access highway where the school
bus is stopped in a loading zone and pedestrians are not permitted to cross
the roadway.
A person who fails to obey the law regarding yielding the right-of-way to
school buses displaying alternating, flashing lights, is subject to a fine of not
less than $200.00 or more than $1,000.00. A second or subsequent conviction
can result in a license suspension up to 6 months.​*YIELD THE RIGHT-OF-WAY TO PEDESTRIANS​Avoid turning your car into a deadly weapon​*​​. You should always be on the
lookout for people on foot whether or not they have the right-of-way. Drivers
must yield to pedestrians in the following situations:​
*Situation 1Uncontrolled intersections.​*​​At an uncontrolled intersection no
traffic signs or signals if the pedestrian has entered the crosswalk, you the
driver should give him the right-of-way.​
*Situation 2Controlled intersections.​*​​If the pedestrian has a WALK signal,
or, if no pedestrian control signals exist, at a green light, you should give
the pedestrian the right-of-way. If the light changes after the pedestrian has
already entered the crosswalk, you should still give the pedestrian the rightof-​
way.

its a little vague here in texas but it looks like if its a divided highway the children wouldn't be allowed to cross and that stopping wouldn't be necessary


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, I was thinking that too! I am a locksmith, well, sort of....I can open cars and houses, I have never done a safe.
> 
> Looks great Vette, go ride that thing!!!


I can open any lock within 90 seconds .., safes take a little longer


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I can open any lock within 90 seconds .., safes take a little longer



HOW you Might ask .. Well here is a video That will show you a way .. If you use a different (widely available ) Chemical You can shatter it very easy .. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Freeze-A-Lock-Off!/


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> HOW you Might ask .. Well here is a video That will show you a way .. If you use a different (widely available ) Chemical You can shatter it very easy ..
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Freeze-A-Lock-Off!/


Oh no! I don't do that!!! No way!!! I use picks for door locks and I have a set of tools for cars. I also have a manual for every car made and how the locking mechanisms work on each car.....I worked for a company that actually put me through a 3 month course so I could learn how to do it without breaking anything.....Never would I freeze anyones locks off!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rocks always work good ....


Oh well folks i rolled a fatty of Maui Dog and got my boots on .. Im outta here .. Im going to get muddy ..

See you folks in a few Hrs .. Have a great Day


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

We're still on the school bus thing? All I know is if I'm driving down a 4 lane divided highway and someone slams on the brakes in front of me bacause a bus is in the other set of lanes on the other side of the divider, I'm getting out and beating their ass.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2009)

bong rip time

anybody hoppin on the bandwagon with me?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

That video made my belly hurt watching it! I have had to get many people out of jams for doing that sort of thing! NOT recommended and if you must do it, be prepared to pay the fee for a PROFESSIONAL to come out and fix the mess, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're still on the school bus thing? All I know is if I'm driving down a 4 lane divided highway and someone slams on the brakes in front of me bacause a bus is in the other set of lanes on the other side of the divider, I'm getting out and beating their ass.


Miss, you are right on the 4 lane thingy...atleast in every state I have lived in anyway.



DudeLebowski said:


> bong rip time
> 
> anybody hoppin on the bandwagon with me?


I am with you!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Miss, you are right on the 4 lane thingy...atleast in every state I have lived in anyway.
> 
> 
> I am with you!


fiiiiiiiire it up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Dude, I'll join you and Sunny for some of that action. 

I was on youtube yesterday I noticed that I had 24 in my inbox. I didn't check them yet, but I'm guessing they're bong videos?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> its a little vague here in texas but it looks like if its a divided highway the children wouldn't be allowed to cross and that stopping wouldn't be necessary


its like that here .... except its illegal for the bus to let kids cross the highway AND illegal if you don't stop for the bus going the opposite direction

like i said... the only reason for this is to confuse, cause accidents, and *MAKE MONEY*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Dude, I'll join you and Sunny for some of that action.
> 
> I was on youtube yesterday I noticed that I had 24 in my inbox. I didn't check them yet, but I'm guessing they're bong videos?


haha yea thats what vette was talkin about yesterday

i re-opened my videos for "friends only" so i guess it sends messages to all the people who are on said friends list when i made them available.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

When it comes to four-lane roads, many people are confused about the laws regarding school buses. If you are traveling the same direction as the school bus on a four lane road, you are required to stop when the bus does. However, if you are in the two opposite lanes, *you are not required to stop for school buses on a four-lane road*. Also, you don&#8217;t have to stop when a school bus approaches a railroad crossing if you are coming from the opposite direction.
http://www.low.com/articles/auto-insurance-savings-follow-the-rules-for-school-bus-safety.html


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Already explained this yesterday. What state is this again Weedman? I want to make sure to never ever go there. 





Sunnysideup said:


> When it comes to four-lane roads, many people are confused about the laws regarding school buses. If you are traveling the same direction as the school bus on a four lane road, you are required to stop when the bus does. However, if you are in the two opposite lanes, *you are not required to stop for school buses on a four-lane road*. Also, you dont have to stop when a school bus approaches a railroad crossing if you are coming from the opposite direction.
> http://www.low.com/articles/auto-insurance-savings-follow-the-rules-for-school-bus-safety.html


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Everybody please put out some good stoner vibes for me today! I need to sell this house! So any good vibes you all can send me will be appreciated!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> When it comes to four-lane roads, many people are confused about the laws regarding school buses. If you are traveling the same direction as the school bus on a four lane road, you are required to stop when the bus does. However, if you are in the two opposite lanes, *you are not required to stop for school buses on a four-lane road*. Also, you dont have to stop when a school bus approaches a railroad crossing if you are coming from the opposite direction.
> http://www.low.com/articles/auto-insurance-savings-follow-the-rules-for-school-bus-safety.html


thats for CA (based on company addy)

miss posted this yesterday

"Some places require traffic to stop for a school bus on a different roadway of a divided highway. They are Alabama and West Virginia in case of non-controlled-access highway, Arkansas in case of a divider < 20 feet (6 m) in width, and Mississippi, New York, American Samoa, Guam, British Columbia, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, Northwest Territories and Nunavut."

its funny ... im in one of those us states... and then the other places are different countries


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Well Weedman, I can tell you this...I will NOT stop for a bus on a 4 lane road!! No matter what! If I get a ticket, I will fight it......It is too dangerous to stop in that type of situation and I will not do it!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

sunny is your realtor getting thing done for you ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, I was thinking that too! I am a locksmith, well, sort of....I can open cars and houses, I have never done a safe.
> 
> Looks great Vette, go ride that thing!!!


*I'm like that.. when I was young I could open all the kids bike locks.. My 1st teen crime I picked a lock at a municipal building... and when I got hired at GM dealer the 1st day there they were trying to get into a customers corvette that he'd locked the keys in and I told them I could do it without scratching it all up... got in in about 5 minutes.. with two coat hangers... then along came slim jims and made it all easier... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sunny is your realtor getting thing done for you ?


Yes!! My husband had to call them from Germany last night and get his 'point' across...He must have a way with words because within the hour my house was on every website known to mankind! Now, I am waiting to get some showings!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Me either, I'm not going to stop on a 4 lane road, that is just begging to be ass ended. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Well Weedman, I can tell you this...I will NOT stop for a bus on a 4 lane road!! No matter what! If I get a ticket, I will fight it......It is too dangerous to stop in that type of situation and I will not do it!


 

I think I'm off here for now, yesterday I gashed my thumb open somehow, and once I noticed it, I used it as an excuse to sit around and smoke weed all day. Now it's time to pay the piper. The house is assed out. It's amazing how trashed a house can get in one freaking day. 

Talk at you all during bakin breaks later. 

have a good  all !!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yes!! My husband had to call them from Germany last night and get his 'point' across...He must have a way with words because within the hour my house was on every website known to mankind! Now, I am waiting to get some showings!


*Good..it wouldn't be good publicity to screw with people when their family members are fighting in a war......*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2009)

have a good one hope your finger feels better!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

see i told you, they are working for you don't kiss there ass the 6% they hijack off the sell is enough


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Me either, I'm not going to stop on a 4 lane road, that is just begging to be ass ended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hurry back...... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm like that.. when I was young I could open all the kids bike locks.. My 1st teen crime I picked a lock at a municipal building... and when I got hired at GM dealer the 1st day there they were trying to get into a customers corvette that he'd locked the keys in and I told them I could do it without scratching it all up... got in in about 5 minutes.. with two coat hangers... then along came slim jims and made it all easier... *


I used to do a lot of work for the car dealers....I hated climbing on the tractor trailers to unlock cars! It would make my knees shake! I use 'reach' tools, 'swans' 'A' tools...I have an assortment. I go in through the rear passenger door and I will 'pop' the locking mechanism and you are in, without damage! I use your standard rakes and picks for doors. I loved that job, I always looked like a hero at 2 am getting someone into their car or home. My brother still does it and when I go to Maryland I will work with him.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well Weedman, I can tell you this...I will NOT stop for a bus on a 4 lane road!! No matter what! If I get a ticket, I will fight it......It is too dangerous to stop in that type of situation and I will not do it!


this is why i called the local station, i was like what is being done to correct this ?

"oh well we put articles in the paper every year"

so basically the choice here is 
1) possibly cause an accident / most likely receive road rage 
or 2 ) break the law, stay safe... and possibly get a ticket


----------



## drgerbik (Mar 27, 2009)

theres no better day to start the day. but as of late ive been using "wait to bake". i wait until 4 or five for the first smoke of the day. the high is really much more intense and lasts longer and there really isnt a better way to end a long day.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

figure this one out weedman here its illegal to make u turns on most roads but you will only ever get ticketed if there is a wreck


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> this is why i called the local station, i was like what is being done to correct this ?
> 
> "oh well we put articles in the paper every year"
> 
> ...


That is really messed up! Your damned if you do and damned if you don't....They need to revamp those laws, but, they won't.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I used to do a lot of work for the car dealers....I hated climbing on the tractor trailers to unlock cars! It would make my knees shake! I use 'reach' tools, 'swans' 'A' tools...I have an assortment. I go in through the rear passenger door and I will 'pop' the locking mechanism and you are in, without damage! I use your standard rakes and picks for doors. I loved that job, I always looked like a hero at 2 am getting someone into their car or home. My brother still does it and when I go to Maryland I will work with him.


*Yeah...LOL... I've done that climb on car carriers..those guys work hard.. thats no joke ..I'd freak watching them put a car on top of the trucks cab..they'd hit the ramp at 30mph in the winter with all the ice they had to boot it..then they'd have to stop before shooting off the front... In 84 -87 the Cameros catalytic converters were hung real low and the Cameros would bottom out and they'd often come off the ramps....
The trick is more to go for the actuating rods and not always the lock mechanism... depends on cars & models...

I saw a lady once crying at the shopping center she'd locked herself out of her Mercedes and the local garage said they couldn't open it she'd need a locksmith..so I went in store and grabbed some hangers..I got it opened..she gave me $100.00.. what a great turn of events that was......
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> figure this one out weedman here its illegal to make u turns on most roads but you will only ever get ticketed if there is a wreck


its so fucked up in this town, its like the retirement capitol of the world 
dealing with old people who cant drive, dont use turn signals, and get mad that people want to drive the speed limit.
and police that have nothing to do but harass and fine

im sure they are very alert to people breaking a law that is ridiculous and will pull them over immediately.

however they dont stop these old fucks for not using a turn signal ... i have witnessed it many times


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 27, 2009)

drgerbik said:


> theres no better day to start the day. but as of late ive been using "wait to bake". i wait until 4 or five for the first smoke of the day. the high is really much more intense and lasts longer and there really isnt a better way to end a long day.


i do one better, i wake n bake and smoke till about noonish. then stop smoking till about 6-7pm and smoke till bedtime. i get to do it twice.

ive actually been thinking about taking it to the next level...sleeping twice a day for four hours with 8 hours of awake time in between naps. this way i get two days for every one!! i can live twice the life!

BTW- morning all.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah...LOL... I've done that climb on car carriers..those guys work hard.. thats no joke ..I'd freak watching them put a car on top of the trucks cab..they'd hit the ramp at 30mph in the winter with all the ice they had to boot it..then they'd have to stop before shooting off the front... In 84 -87 the Cameros catalytic converters were hung real low and the Cameros would bottom out and they'd often come off the ramps....
> The trick is more to go for the actuating rods and not always the lock mechanism... depends on cars & models...
> 
> I saw a lady once crying at the shopping center she'd locked herself out of her Mercedes and the local garage said they couldn't open it she'd need a locksmith..so I went in store and grabbed some hangers..I got it opened..she gave me $100.00.. what a great turn of events that was......
> *


Yup Twisty you are right, the actuating rods! I could not think of the name of it!! If they run horizontal or vertical, then you got it!! Smart man Twist!! I too have helped people out that were stranded, the only $100 tip I ever got was from a trucker that was at a rest stop and was locked out of his rig...that was the hardest lock I ever had to deal with. I ended up picking it, which is something I would never do on any automobile but it worked for the tractor trailer! Twisty we could open a 'pop a lock' business!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! Got my first showing!!!! They will be here by 11am! Gosh, I really hope they like it! 

Gotta go and put some cookies in the oven! (Thanks Tips!!)

Wish me luck! Bye all!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Good luck Sunny, don't get stoned and burn those cookies,


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good luck Sunny, don't get stoned and burn those cookies,


cinnamon rolls are good too.

good luck and dont mention the alligators!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! Got my first showing!!!! They will be here by 11am! Gosh, I really hope they like it!
> 
> Gotta go and put some cookies in the oven! (Thanks Tips!!)
> 
> Wish me luck! Bye all!


*Good Luck..... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good luck Sunny, don't get stoned and burn those cookies,


*LOL....Damn miss... that just gave me an evil thought and I almost choked to death.... burn the place down baking cookies.. people show up and the fire depts. there.......

God I'm sorry to even say that Sunny,  but the evil twisty showed through...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Now Twisty, I just said that because I always get stoned and burn the cookies. My hubby and daughter are now incharge of cookie watch when they're in the oven.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yeah cookies are the hardest to do... the ones on the outer part of cookie sheet get burnt in my stove because of how my element is ..its a crappy cheap stove/oven...so if I forget to turn sheet they get a bit burnt....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2009)

My Mom makes the best oatmeal cookies hands down. No one eats them without being amazed. mmmm cookies.

Morning...

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

I just space them off. I don't know why my nose doesn't detect it in time. I can actually smell water boiling from another room, but cookies starting to burn escapes me until it's too late.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Now Twisty, I just said that because I always get stoned and burn the cookies. My hubby and daughter are now incharge of cookie watch when they're in the oven.


nothing worse then burnt cookies.... not even spilled milk

i love when ill start cooking breakfast and have to goto the bathroom ... ill ask my girl just to check on the bacon .... i get out and shes reading a book

did you check the bacon ?
...... no...

did you forget that your hungry and bacon is cooking ???


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2009)

Morning all 

gotta go to work in a little


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you all see that FDD is running a new contest? It's a repeat of the tin foil hat contest. I missed the foil hat contest the first time, so this will be fun !


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did you all see that FDD is running a new contest? It's a repeat of the tin foil hat contest. I missed the foil hat contest the first time, so this will be fun !


where's that thread at


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/177317-fdds-new-contest.html


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2009)

lil a tin foil hat, what was the prize last time?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know, I missed that contest. You'd have to ask FDD about that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh Break Time 


Cheers


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> HOW you Might ask .. Well here is a video That will show you a way .. If you use a different (widely available ) Chemical You can shatter it very easy ..
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Freeze-A-Lock-Off!/


*this** is my lock pick gun...I bought it because sometimes auction cars don't have keys...but it works on any lock. it came with cut away lock sets so you can practice...it works nice....*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> this"]http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Freeze-A-Lock-Off!/[/url]


*this** is my lock pick gun...I bought it because sometimes auction cars don't have keys...but it works on any lock. it came with cut away lock sets so you can practice...it works nice....*






[/quote]

there's people who do this by feel at the auction.
just by putting in a blank and pulling it out and grinding away 
sometimes it only takes em 5 minutes


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> *this** is my lock pick gun...I bought it because sometimes auction cars don't have keys...but it works on any lock. it came with cut away lock sets so you can practice...it works nice....*


there's people who do this by feel at the auction.
just by putting in a blank and pulling it out and grinding away 
sometimes it only takes em 5 minutes [/quote]*on occasion I will buy a car at the police auction in nashville and they never have keys...those guys you speak of usually charge $100.......*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2009)

That thing is cool i steal a lot of cars with that . . .


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

no one works for free these days ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

i'd get busted just rolling out the extension cord


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'd get busted just rolling out the extension cord


 i think it has a battery


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'd get busted just rolling out the extension cord


*it's rechargeable.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn I'm baked and its only 9:53am


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

id be at the crime scene charging the thing up


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

*I have stuff that needs to get done, but its raining and I am having motivation issues........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have stuff that needs to get done, but its raining and I am having motivation issues........*


Smoke a bowl with me then tips


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cool tool tips.. I learned a lot at GM about locks..we had to learn how to recode the cylinders and take them apart..my 1st one I took a clip off and all the springs and strikers all popped out... ... but once you get it it is easy.. the GM strikers are like (h's) only different thicknesses and hight/widths . 
My dad was a key collector and I got into it and I had keys for almost everything... I should have kept them I saw a guy on Antiques Roadshow who's keys (Old deadbolt styles) were valued at about $25 - $50 each.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'd get busted just rolling out the extension cord





robert 14617 said:


> id be at the crime scene charging the thing up


*Funny shit robert..... well at least you get your own limitations and possible downfalls.... Better to call yourself a putz then to prove it.......

at the scene...
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2009)

K I'm out, good day to you gentlemen


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

hell ya twisty then have to explain to buba why your in the joint in the first place....well the cord got tangled in the biker cops forks ....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Cool tool tips.. I learned a lot at GM about locks..we had to learn how to recode the cylinders and take them apart..my 1st one I took a clip off and all the springs and strikers all popped out... ... but once you get it it is easy.. the GM strikers are like (h's) only different thicknesses and hight/widths . *
> *My dad was a key collector and I got into it and I had keys for almost everything... I should have kept them I saw a guy on Antiques Roadshow who's keys (Old deadbolt styles) were valued at about $25 - $50 each.....*


*when I first started buying cars at the auction, if there were no keys I had my slide hammer and that usually fucks up stuff inside the column. fords are easy though, there are only 13 different keys and I have all 13. *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hell ya twisty then have to explain to buba why your in the joint in the first place....well the cord got tangled in the biker cops forks ....


*LOL... ya.. as Bubba signs you up for the Bubba Tango team and starts calling you "cupcake"..*



tipsgnob said:


> *when I first started buying cars at the auction, if there were no keys I had my slide hammer and that usually fucks up stuff inside the column. fords are easy though, there are only 13 different keys and I have all 13. *


*True..WTF was with those Ford keys... They always got rounded off...
Same with the ignition. after a while you don't even need a key....
*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2009)

off to work, see yall later


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

i was told ford stands for fucked over rebuilt dodge


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

What's happening everyone? bakin break


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I first started buying cars at the auction, if there were no keys I had my slide hammer and that usually fucks up stuff inside the column. fords are easy though, there are only 13 different keys and I have all 13. *



ha i had a f-150 that didnt need a key to start.... untill one day it became in the locked position..... my grand father has a jar full of random keys .... one of em workd


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

*this is the handiest tool for getting inside a car...this wedge goes between the window and door frame and makes room for the slim jim...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's happening everyone? bakin break


*good idea miss.....I will join you...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Jump right in here tips.....   

I'm trying to watch for the mail, I think my daughters b-day gift might come today and of course she has today off. Watching for the fast interception.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i was told ford stands for fucked over rebuilt dodge


*Found on road dead...
First on race day.........
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

fix or repair daily


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is the handiest tool for getting inside a car...this wedge goes between the window and door frame and makes room for the slim jim...*







 close window this is the best tool for getting into a car


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

it would be quicker...... as long as its not YOUR car your getting into


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

so true................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good Luck..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twisty that is my dream....my fantasy.....my, well, I could just go on!



tipsgnob said:


> this"]http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Freeze-A-Lock-Off!/[/url]*this** is my lock pick gun...I bought it because sometimes auction cars don't have keys...but it works on any lock. it came with cut away lock sets so you can practice...it works nice....*





tipsgnob said:


> *this is the handiest tool for getting inside a car...this wedge goes between the window and door frame and makes room for the slim jim...*


Very nice there Tips! I love the gun!! Mine is just your regular handheld! The wedge I have, but, I prefer the bladder. I always say you don't really need anything but a bladder and a reach to get into any car! NEVER MIND, I see now it is not a wedge you are showing, duh....
You and Twisty are the real deal, you know how to take apart ignitions and such...I am your basic....well, picker and lock popper. 

I am eating my cookies, and I did not burn them. (for once)


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty that is my dream....my fantasy.....my, well, I could just go on!
> 
> *this** is my lock pick gun...I bought it because sometimes auction cars don't have keys...but it works on any lock. it came with cut away lock sets so you can practice...it works nice....*


 

Very nice there Tips! I love the gun!! Mine is just your regular handheld! The wedge I have, but, I prefer the bladder. I always say you don't really need anything but a bladder and a reach to get into any car!
You and Twisty are the real deal, you know how to take apart ignitions and such...I am your basic....well, picker and lock popper. 

I am eating my cookies, and I did not burn them. (for once)[/quote]*bladders are cool...I watched a bladder demonstration and they had a big one that went under your car and on your exhaust. took about 10 minutes and the car was off the ground....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

Robert I love your chihuahua! I have an 8 year old long haired named Gertie. She is honestly like my daughter! I call her my 'dogter' I just love her.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

quote]*bladders are cool...I watched a bladder demonstration and they had a big one that went under your car and on your exhaust. took about 10 minutes and the car was off the ground....*[/quote]


I miss working for pop a lock...It was fun. I did real well with that job. Guys would love seeing some blonde chick half dressed in the middle of the night unlocking their cars. I was pretty good at it... I loved my tools/toys. I just love cars who am I kidding.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Robert I love your chihuahua! I have an 8 year old long haired named Gertie. She is honestly like my daughter! I call her my 'dogter' I just love her.


my aunt and uncle just adopted 2 of them ... they call them "rats" they have a golden retriever as well.....

i just herd my uncle sat on one by mistake and broke its leg 

they must be kept in a purse at all times !!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

*I love little dogs...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 27, 2009)

On the Sopranos that one dude sat on his girls pocket dog and suffocated it!! I actually cried and hugged Gertie and Dinky....I am such a wuss!

Tips is that your puppers?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love little dogs...*


its not that i dont like them .... its just said when the family pet dies because someone closed the car /house door too quickly 



Sunnysideup said:


> On the Sopranos that one dude sat on his girls pocket dog and suffocated it!! I actually cried and hugged Gertie and Dinky....I am such a wuss!
> 
> Tips is that your puppers?


haha those are perfect names


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

So Whats The Good word ?

I have grease under my fingernails ... Its been a LONG time since My hands were dirty..

I keep my machines CLEAN


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm trying to make a grocery list, I hate planning meals....  nothing even sounds good.


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 27, 2009)

agreed i love to blaze and lay back down for 20 mns or so


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> quote]*bladders are cool...*


*If you had mine you may change that opinion......... *


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

good morning peeps.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

what ya know good kant


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> good morning peeps.


Hey Kant.

Look what was on my window the other day ..

You a peeping Bat ?


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Kant.
> 
> Look what was on my window the other day ..
> 
> You a peeping Bat ?


hehe just keeping tabs on you


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

april 5th 10pm river monsters animal planet...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Its time to burn a bowl..


Cheers


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2009)

im right here with you, funny thing too, i jus finished pacin before i clicc'd this thread


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

*smoke it if ya got it..........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *smoke it if ya got it..........*


too late....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> too late....


*is the bud bat high......?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im High... 

Maui Dog and Hash ... Uh huh


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

*whats up vette? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up vette? *


 Same ole tips , Same Ole .. Just surfing Ebay for YTM 200 parts


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

you dident roll with the three wheels ,or should i say get thrown off?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> you dident roll with the three wheels ,or should i say get thrown off?


 Not yet ,, But almost a few times ,, Its pretty fast .. It has the wrong forks on it, So I just bought two sets of the right ones off of e bay for $50.00 . Then all I have to do after that is tires and get a battery , hook up the electric start. It has a pull start and starts on the second pull when cold . it does not leak a drop . I need to find some yellow spray paint ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

get the code from yamaha


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2009)

New bong vid


meet "Hollywood" the double tree perc beaker bong.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> New bong vid
> 
> 
> meet "Hollywood" the double tree perc beaker bong.


*I tried to watch it, but it's private?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I tried to watch it, but it's private?*


That's part of the allure....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good morning every body. Time to Bump.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im Up....... 

Making coffee


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> That's part of the allure....


lol nooooooo that's my mini "safety net" like in my signature.

if ya want to watch them send me a pm an ill send you a link to add me as a friend on youtube.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Up.......
> 
> Making coffee


im up, gettin a bowl of keif together for the most cleansing rip of the day - the first one


----------



## roll1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Say wus up bro how do u grow that good shit indoors without your parents knowing.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

roll1 said:


> Say wus up bro how do u grow that good shit indoors without your parents knowing.


you dont - you respect their authoritaaah and wait til you own your own place so you dont put the people that birthed your non-thinking ass into existence at risk of being busted by the police.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2009)

Good Morning all. I hope everyone is doing well today. Time to fire it uP.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all. I hope everyone is doing well today. Time to fire it uP.


hey chiceh! good mornin, just ripped a bong - how ya doin?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hey chiceh! good mornin, just ripped a bong - how ya doin?



I am doing well thanks, gearing up for this year's outdoor grow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Morning again Folks ..

My kids are here so Im not in full bake Mode ,, I get to sneak a hit here and there .. But Cheers ,,


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning again Folks ..
> 
> My kids are here so Im not in full bake Mode ,, I get to sneak a hit here and there .. But Cheers ,,


I know what that is all about, skip out for a quick toke, wash your hands and try to act all cool, lol.


----------



## chalksta (Mar 28, 2009)

hello people im new here just want to pick ur brains about first time growing????


----------



## chalksta (Mar 28, 2009)

hello ne 1 in here???????stone heads lol


----------



## chalksta (Mar 28, 2009)

hi there im starting my first grow low riders ne tips???


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

chalksta said:


> hi there im starting my first grow low riders ne tips???


Tip 1 - go read the GrowFAQ

Tip 2 - Look into threads specific to what you want to know on the "growing"forums above toke and talk
That being said welcome - enjoy!


----------



## chalksta (Mar 28, 2009)

hello can i get sum tips on growing low riders


----------



## chalksta (Mar 28, 2009)

but aint u got ne tips


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

chalksta said:


> but aint u got ne tips


those are my tips. im not going to try and explain every aspect of growing marijuana to you, as you havent asked for any specific information just "tips". especially when the questions you are looking to have answered are more than likely already in the above threads. 

Good luck! and READ


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2009)

chalksta said:


> hello can i get sum tips on growing low riders





chalksta said:


> but aint u got ne tips



Dude, Don't hijack my thread for this, can't you see the thousands of growing threads to find your answer? If not, check out the growfaqs.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey wake and bakers 

What's the good word?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Dude, Don't hijack my thread for this, can't you see the thousands of growing threads to find your answer? If not, check out the growfaqs.



Pit bull chiceh ...+rep..LOL


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Pit bull chiceh ...+rep..LOL


haha it worked too!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> haha it worked too!


 I bet he is hiding in the closet wetting himself


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I bet he is hiding in the closet wetting himself


shit i almost was too, for feeding the troll.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nah Chiceh is harmless,, She Is a lover not a fighter ,, BUT 

Dont piss her off ,,She has that magic button to make you go bye bye


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

I had to break a foot off in my kids ass last night, over the phone even, for taking a pic of one of my plants. His sister caught him and called me. Sneaky fucker, coming here when he knew we weren't home and pulling that shit. 

I asked him to delete it please and he said "why" and then I snapped. Can anyone think of any reason to have a pic unless you intend to show it to someone? 

Wait until he stops by next time, his dad is taking his phone and checking to make sure it's not there. He gets lippy with me, but not Dad, no fucking way.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah Chiceh is harmless,, She Is a lover not a fighter ,, BUT
> 
> Dont piss her off ,,She has that magic button to make you go bye bye




she's awesome


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

My son and I are going out in the field and pulling all the rocks I unearthed tilling , and along with some others Im going to Build a stone wishing well in the yard .

Use Cedar shake for the roof


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Make sure to look for arrowheads and stuff like that.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I know what that is all about, skip out for a quick toke, wash your hands and try to act all cool, lol.


*Act cool...as one eats everything thats not nailed down...*



chalksta said:


> hi there im starting my first grow low riders ne tips???


*I'll help the lost newbie.. I was one once... 
I just started 1st autos my self... I'm doing 18/6 light cycle all they way from start to finish.. 
males show 1st at about 17 days.. then ladies about 20 days.. check my sig. theres a good "every thing for beginner stuff" I'm around so ask me later..start a thread..... go to the newbie section in the forums and start one.........
Not everyone remembers being new and lost here, but I do..... Luck
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Make sure to look for arrowheads and stuff like that.


the only thing Im looking for is to ""GET IT DONE "" Ive been stacking rocks all over the place . With my son here and trailer on the tractor I dont have to keep getting on and off it .. he will load I'll dump. ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Did anyone see Montel on Larry King last night? He put on a pretty good rant about the US government growing and distributing marijuana for the last 30 years while arresting others for growing and distributing.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did anyone see Montel on Larry King last night? He put on a pretty good rant about the US government growing and distributing marijuana for the last 30 years while arresting others for growing and distributing.


montel was a navy SEAL, right?

He smokes for his MS

he's a pretty cool guy (not that i've met him)


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah Chiceh is harmless,, She Is a lover not a fighter ,, BUT
> 
> Dont piss her off ,,She has that magic button to make you go bye bye





DudeLebowski said:


> she's awesome



Aaawwww thanks guys.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Montel had a great presentation on the subject last night, he pretty much left Steven Baldwin speechless and looking like a big dumb ogre. 





DudeLebowski said:


> montel was a navy SEAL, right?
> 
> He smokes for his MS
> 
> he's a pretty cool guy (not that i've met him)


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Montel had a great presentation on the subject last night, he pretty much left Steven Baldwin speechless and looking like a big dumb ogre.


yea i just read up on your thread about it 

and you're right steve baldwin control issues



and because of that he wants us to not enjoy marijuana

weaaaak willed weiner...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did anyone see Montel on Larry King last night? He put on a pretty good rant about the US government growing and distributing marijuana for the last 30 years while arresting others for growing and distributing.


*I would have brought up how the Baldwin Brothers are such paragons of virtue after they drink... they're all mean nasty drunks.... look at how the older one called his young daughter a useless bitch... etc 
So those guys should shut the fuck up........

You have to love the hypocrisy of the Gov.... its like rights/wealth... only for the "chosen ones"...
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I would have brought up how the Baldwin Brothers are such paragons of virtue after they drink... they're all mean nasty drunks.... look at how the older one called his young daughter a useless bitch... etc
> So those guys should shut the fuck up........
> 
> You have to love the hypocrisy of the Gov.... its like rights/wealth... only for the "chosen ones"...
> *






> Aww man I dont wanna be the chosen one...


 - Butters from South Park.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

I equate Baldwin with asshole. 

Hell Steven Baldwin always looks high as hell, last night he said he was 20 years sober, I call bullshit, he's on something. I bet he's hooked on some kind of pills and thinks since he BS's a doctor into writing the script that it doesn't count as drug use.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I equate Baldwin with asshole.
> 
> Hell Steven Baldwin always looks high as hell, last night he said he was 20 years sober, I call bullshit, he's on something. I bet he's hooked on some kind of pills and thinks since he BS's a doctor into writing the script that it doesn't count as drug use.


alec baldwin in departed - only time funny.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Its like another Paragon.. Rush Limbaugh.. hooked on opiates... for some redemption can never be and for others.... "what drug problem" 
Me thinks some doth protest too much.............. Shakespeare..
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

So does anyone have anything fun and exciting going on this weekend?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So does anyone have anything fun and exciting going on this weekend?


My kids are here till 6pm so im going to be Having fun in between chores ..Pulling tree's out and rocks ..

On another Note . I Found a company that has a great rep and does it all from soup to nuts ( blueprints and all ) They are going to build the shell of the addition and I'll do everything else .. They do nice work check it out 
and them being pretty local is even better 


http://przv1.perezdbr.com/index.php


----------



## Kant (Mar 28, 2009)

morning guys and gals


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So does anyone have anything fun and exciting going on this weekend?


friends birthday today, so kegger tonight...idk how much i'll be drinking but i shall be at the event.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Having a few frostys is OK.. but whenever I've been where theres a keg.. people go fucking insane.... thats when the cops show up... 

My friend stole a Molson truck full of kegs when the driver went into a restaurant.. we had 35 kegs......Woo Hoo.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

I can recall a few people leaping through windows and running through yards with a tapped keg back in my day.

Out door parties were the best.... "COPS" and then zoom there goes everyone through the corn fields.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*good day folks...I'm putting a new chain and sprocket on my son's motorcycle today...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can recall a few people leaping through windows and running through yards with a tapped keg back in my day.
> 
> Out door parties were the best.... "COPS" and then zoom there goes everyone through the corn fields.


brings to mind old school with will ferrel (frank the tank)


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Afternoon tips.... GREAT day here ..all doors & windows open... and the twisty/ bee fight is afoot......... Just leaned over balcony and got a joint handed me....
Not a bad turn of events I'd say... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm out of pepsi and snow is on the way...he better hurry his ass on down to the store!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 28, 2009)

Gotta tell ya, the day is beautiful, I am medicated, and the world seems @ peace (@ least here, wherever in the hell I am!)


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm out of pepsi and snow is on the way...he better hurry his ass on down to the store!


*you go girl.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

That's right!


tipsgnob said:


> *you go girl.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Get me a Pepsi too........ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

OK!Hey, do you have pepsi in glass bottles in Canada? If you do, I'm coming over.


Twistyman said:


> *Get me a Pepsi too........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK!Hey, do you have pepsi in glass bottles in Canada? If you do, I'm coming over.


 *we have pepsi in glass bottles........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Did anyone see Montel on Larry King last night? He put on a pretty good rant about the US government growing and distributing marijuana for the last 30 years while arresting others for growing and distributing.





Stoney McFried said:


> OK!Hey, do you have pepsi in glass bottles in Canada? If you do, I'm coming over.





tipsgnob said:


> *we have pepsi in glass bottles........*


*No... sadly they're gone..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it from the USA or mexico?The mexico stuff doesn't taste right.


tipsgnob said:


> *we have pepsi in glass bottles........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is it from the USA or mexico?The mexico stuff doesn't taste right.


*Antifreeze.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know what it is, it just ain't right,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *Antifreeze.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is it from the USA or mexico?The mexico stuff doesn't taste right.


*it's bottled in nashville......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

Here I come.


tipsgnob said:


> *it's bottled in nashville......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here I come.


*I better come get you...that's a long walk.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll hitchhike.Been a long time since I murdered a tourist...uh...I mean, hitchhiked.


tipsgnob said:


> *I better come get you...that's a long walk.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'll hitchhike.Been a long time since I murdered a tourist...uh...I mean, hitchhiked.


*................................  *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'll hitchhike.Been a long time since I murdered a tourist...uh...I mean, hitchhiked.


*like in something about mary.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't be afraid, my bloodlust will be quenched when we get to your house.


Twistyman said:


> *................................  *


Yeth.


tipsgnob said:


> *like in something about mary.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't be afraid, my bloodlust will be quenched when we get to your house.
> 
> Yeth.


*whats that in your hair...?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

Awww, dammit, tips!


tipsgnob said:


> *whats that in your hair...?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awww, dammit, tips!


*sorryyyy....here let me..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

My eye! Put that away!


tipsgnob said:


> *sorryyyy....here let me..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My eye! Put that away!


*I need to go to the mailbox...but I can't seem to muster up the will power...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't be afraid, my bloodlust will be quenched when we get to your house.
> 
> Yeth.


*Thats it... I'm getting a guard dog...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Take Ex- Lax and show me willpower


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

Push yourself away from the computer.


tipsgnob said:


> *I need to go to the mailbox...but I can't seem to muster up the will power...*


Don't be scared.After the killing spree, I always do a rape.


Twistyman said:


> *Thats it... I'm getting a guard dog...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats it... I'm getting a guard dog...........*


*stoney aint scurd of no guard dog...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hey......... whats up......  *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*the sky...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey......... whats up......  *



Im taking a 1/2 hr break ,,Then Im firing up the Barbeque ... Burgers and dogs for supper today


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stoney aint scurd of no guard dog...........*


*STONEY...!!! What the hell did you do to Rover....... here boy.......
Waaaaaaa....!! you big pooh.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

LOl. Well, I'm off to do something.Not necessarily anything useful, but something.Later folks.


Twistyman said:


> *Hey......... whats up......  *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 28, 2009)

i jsut got back from doing a bid on a job. customer looks at me and says, "so how cheap can we get this done?"....god how bad i wanted to reply, "well how good do you want it to look?"

WTF?!?

then i log on to see multiple "how to turn purple" threads.

i think i hate people.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*That was my plan but I don't have enough charcoal...... shit.....!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That was my plan but I don't have enough charcoal...... shit.....!!*


*store is right down the street...lazy............*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That was my plan but I don't have enough charcoal...... shit.....!!*


nothing worse than running out of charcoal halfway though.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *store is right down the street...lazy............*


*Good... and pick up that Pepsi Stoney forgot........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That was my plan but I don't have enough charcoal...... shit.....!!*



Use some downed tree limbs .. I love the taste Mother nature gives a good steak cooked over hardwood


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 28, 2009)

I have had 3 showings....My realtor just called and said that whomever is yelling in the garage is scaring people!  She said the profanity really upset one couple, they thought it was me yelling....I got to put this bird somewhere! Who wants a bird?? Free!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have had 3 showings....My realtor just called and said that whomever is yelling in the garage is scaring people!  She said the profanity really upset one couple, they thought it was me yelling....I got to put this bird somewhere! Who wants a bird?? Free!!


Open the door and let it free..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think any amount of baked cookies is going to take away the sting of being called a M....F...er. shit! I wonder if I can duct tape her beak shut during showings? I am going to google it...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Vette I like that builders link you put up. They had a lot of good before and after pics.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Vette I like that builders link you put up. They had a lot of good before and after pics.


 I did my research.. Thanks .. Our house will be there too someday


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have had 3 showings....My realtor just called and said that whomever is yelling in the garage is scaring people!  She said the profanity really upset one couple, they thought it was me yelling....I got to put this bird somewhere! Who wants a bird?? Free!!


*they think sunny has turettes... what happens when they get stoned(the birds)?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't think any amount of baked cookies is going to take away the sting of being called a M....F...er. shit! I wonder if I can duct tape her beak shut during showings? I am going to google it...


*Funny stuff... doesn't covering the cage work...???  That or put some Rap on in the garage.... tell them its the kid next doors music........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they think sunny has turettes... what happens when they get stoned(the birds)?*


They eat alot and chatter more than yell....It is only this one bird, she has a filthy vocabulary...all she says is motherfucker and shit. She says it constantly when someone walks in the house. I didn't think anyone could hear her in the garage. You really can't hear her unless your outside walking up the walk then it is clear. Regardless of her being stoned or not she is going to yell it....I think she thinks it is a way to greet someone....



Twistyman said:


> *Funny stuff... doesn't covering the cage work...???  That or put some Rap on in the garage.... tell them its the kid next doors music........ *


Tried it Twisty! It made her scream it even louder!! I really was thinking about putting a piece of tape around her beak when people come but I don't know if that can harm her. Hell, my one lady friend I walk with had her dogs vocal chords removed! I am not going to go that crazy but I am thinking of the tape on the beak almost like what they do to alligators so they don't bite. So I went on my bird forum and asked around...I am suspended for a week....they got really pissed, lol. As Sharon would put it, those motherfuckers!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They eat alot and chatter more than yell....It is only this one bird, she has a filthy vocabulary...all she says is motherfucker and shit. She says it constantly when someone walks in the house. I didn't think anyone could hear her in the garage. You really can't hear her unless your outside walking up the walk then it is clear. Regardless of her being stoned or not she is going to yell it....I think she thinks it is a way to greet someone....
> 
> 
> Tried it Twisty! It made her scream it even louder!! I really was thinking about putting a piece of tape around her beak when people come but I don't know if that can harm her. Hell, my one lady friend I walk with had her dogs vocal chords removed! I am not going to go that crazy but I am thinking of the tape on the beak almost like what they do to alligators so they don't bite. So I went on my bird forum and asked around...I am suspended for a week....they got really pissed, lol. As Sharon would put it, those motherfuckers!


*I act the same way when srangers come around....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*I'd pay to see that shit... sorry Sunny... but its all so comical... trying to sell a house while a bird screams obscenities at people... why no just say " I rescue abused birds.. & their owners too.. this one abused the people" ..they may find it funny.. I do.... 


sorry..LOLOLOLOLOL..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*you could always make the bird part of the deal.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got Burgers on the grill and bowl in hand ... Cheers


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'd pay to see that shit... sorry Sunny... but its all so comical... trying to sell a house while a bird screams obscenities at people... why no just say " I rescue abused birds.. & their owners too.. this one abused the people" ..they may find it funny.. I do.... *
> 
> 
> *sorry..LOLOLOLOLOL..*


*hey twisty...go to this thread and tell loudblunts what you think about canadian healthcare....*
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/177375-mad-about-obamas-dismissive-response-3.html


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man I could use a burger right now, I am starving! 

I just begged one of my friends to take the bird for a little while...She agreed! I will be in debt to her forever....Another problem solved! WoooooHoooooo!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh man I could use a burger right now, I am starving!
> 
> I just begged one of my friends to take the bird for a little while...She agreed! I will be in debt to her forever....Another problem solved! WoooooHoooooo!


*karma.....the good kind...*


----------



## Kant (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Got Burgers on the grill and bowl in hand ... Cheers


...now i'm hungry...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg


friday night,

whats good with everyone?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2295914]loooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg


friday night,

whats good with everyone?


[/quote]*what's up sicc?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you could always make the bird part of the deal.....*


*Show them the vet and what'll happen if they don't buy..*


korvette1977 said:


> Got Burgers on the grill and bowl in hand ... Cheers



*I so can't wait for my 1st BBQ burger.. my last was in Dec....*


tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty...go to this thread and tell loudblunts what you think about canadian healthcare....*
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/177375-mad-about-obamas-dismissive-response-3.html



*Hee Hee......*


Sunnysideup said:


> Oh man I could use a burger right now, I am starving!
> 
> I just begged one of my friends to take the bird for a little while...She agreed! I will be in debt to her forever....Another problem solved! WoooooHoooooo!


*Good stuff.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Show them the vet and what'll happen if they don't buy..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*thanks twisty............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*I'm having pork roast and sauer kraut w*/* mashed potatoes.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up sicc?*


nothin much, lookin at my plants, gettin ready to flower soon 




Its actually hot outside today


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 28, 2009)

i,ve got company this weekend coming in in about 1/2 hr. my plants were supposed to come inside my grow room wed. now they stay out till mon.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thanks twisty............*


*Some things dictate that sanity prevail... I've never got that becoming homeless because you're sick or some ass runs you down... Gov should educate people too for a good price.. thats another thing thats extremely cheap here...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 28, 2009)

twisty sportin the activity award


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Some things dictate that sanity prevail... I've never got that becoming homeless because you're sick or some ass runs you down... Gov should educate people too for a good price.. thats another thing thats extremely cheap here...*


*It's hard to fuck with LB because he is nice guy...just misguided...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i,ve got company this weekend coming in in about 1/2 hr. my plants were supposed to come inside my grow room wed. now they stay out till mon.


*Do what I did..... become a recluse.. and kill the others...Stoney and I share a grave site ... cuts down on overhead....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do what I did..... become a recluse.. and kill the others...Stoney and I share a grave site ... cuts down on overhead....*


*same coffin...or just the grave site?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> twisty sportin the activity award


*Grump of the year....*



tipsgnob said:


> *It's hard to fuck with LB because he is nice guy...just misguided...*


*LB is OK by me...we've never had any issues and have always been friends as far as I'm concerned.. just diff sides of fence.. like Vi, joepro and a few others..*
*It's not you guys fault.. the right has done it to the real facts what the nay sayers did about pot with that reefer madness movie propoganda thing.. McCarthyisn ... Remember who's tax money built the hospitals... and how can anyone not care for the health of their own society... Plus now when the banks have been socialized why not health.. why always the rick get help..
For the people by the people.. its not For the RICH people by the POOR people... IMO
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

The kids are gone , Whew .. Now its Bake Time ..

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The kids are gone , Whew .. Now its Bake Time ..
> 
> Cheers


*A well stuffed tummy and now the relaxation begins........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll bake with you...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*I am making mashed potatoes, but i will bake with you guys.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

I had mashed taters with my dinner. Yum........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope tomorrow is as nice as today was ,.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*I ran out........ Old twisty hubbard cupboards are a wee bit sparse at this time of month... I hate that once a month disability shit......... nuts, berries and tree bark for twisty....... Woo hoo... hinterland hash....... lots of fiber..... 
Poor twistys red eye.... hey... where'd that pine cone come from.......
Owwwwww....!!! 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Twisty, you should think of duel citizenship. Come here sometimes, I'll keep your dinner plate full and weed in your bong for you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont Canada Have Gov Cheese ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

No silly, you can't have health care and cheese both, it's just not fair to those of us who only get cheese.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Yeah tabernac curds....... they squeak & croak.... This is the time of the month where knowing how to actually cook come into play.... amazing what you can actually do if you have basic cooking need.. you know the flours rice.. sauces..all those things in the back of cupboard.......
I'm laughing now.. for about 3 years I had to live on $550.00 a month.. but now I get full pension so its good... that 550 is an event to survive... I don't need much but that was a bit insane..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kraft Mac and Cheese .5 box's for a buck.. 



I lived on that shit while in college .......... I would add chopped up hot dogs to it .. 


I can gag just thinking about it now ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Kraft Mac and Cheese .5 box's for a buck..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL...I gag too.. After my bike acc. in 75 they based your unemployment insurance on your last 20 weeks worked..they'd add it up and divide by 20...well because the hip was sore I'd work about 15 - 20 hrs a week.. then the company closed..... I got $92.00 a weeks.. I took a box of krackaroni (kraft dinner) and divide it into three. did that for a few months.. fish sticks and that... .. thank god I made it through.. that was real tough......*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

I love fish sticc's


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2296776]I love fish sticc's [/QUOTE]
*So do I.... Tomorrow is hot Italian sausages and pasta..... or rice.. not sure .... and chicken legs are on special next week.... 6 1lb legs for $4.00... its stock up on the legs time...... I like them breaded and baked........ 

Damn the short bus is going to make a killing off me this next week.... food...and soil days... hope its a different driver or he'll think I'm some sort of nut......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

I need to get soil for the flower garden too..

Im making fresh Strawberry pancakes for breakfast tomorrow ..

Then Chinese Buffet for dinner ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Pearl Harbor is on .. Great effects


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So do I.... Tomorrow is hot Italian sausages and pasta..... or rice.. not sure .... and chicken legs are on special next week.... 6 1lb legs for $4.00... its stock up on the legs time...... I like them breaded and baked........
> 
> Damn the short bus is going to make a killing off me this next week.... food...and soil days... hope its a different driver or he'll think I'm some sort of nut......
> *


haha im having some steak and rice, just the usual, thats all i eat, chicken, rice, steak, and vagina


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2297018]haha im having some steak and rice, just the usual, thats all i eat, chicken, rice, steak, and vagina  [/QUOTE]
*Explains the hairy teeth....... *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

haha no hair for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2297018]haha im having some steak and rice, just the usual, thats all i eat, chicken, rice, steak, and vagina  [/quote]




LOL thats funny ,, 

The last time you had pussy , Is when it was having you ...

whats up with the lotion and the magazines ?

Why is that keyboard all sticky ?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

haha my key board is clean as a whistle, you dont think fat nigga's get love too or what


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2297110]haha my key board is clean as a whistle, you dont think fat nigga's get love too or what [/quote]

Holla 

The plumper the berry the sweeter the Juice .. So they say ..


Sure Nigga's Gots Hoe's . hoe's put out , then a Real Nigga will turn her out . make her walk the track..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 28, 2009)

the Older the berry the sweeter the juice


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Holla
> 
> The plumper the berry the sweeter the Juice .. So they say ..
> 
> ...



haha the plumper, some funny shit


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*yall some berry eatn mfers is all I gotta say.......*


----------



## loto123 (Mar 28, 2009)

bitches aeint' shit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

so why is it that i seem incapable of sleeping for more than 6 hrs at a time? 

Last night smoked more than i usually do and kinda passed out at around 11 and here i am at 4:45 awake again...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Fast metabolism?


Kant said:


> so why is it that i seem incapable of sleeping for more than 6 hrs at a time?
> 
> Last night smoked more than i usually do and kinda passed out at around 11 and here i am at 4:45 awake again...


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm just guessing my body likes to mess with me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

You must not show it enough attention.It's mad at you.Look out, your ankles are attacking!


Kant said:


> I'm just guessing my body likes to mess with me


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You must not show it enough attention.It's mad at you.Look out, your ankles are attacking!


my wings might join the coup d'etat


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Perhaps you can "head" them off!


Kant said:


> my wings might join the coup d'etat


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps you can "head" them off!


hmmmm...wepons of mass punification (WMP)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright, off to the sack I am.Love ya!


Kant said:


> hmmmm...wepons of mass punification (WMP)


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Alright, off to the sack I am.Love ya!


sleep well.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good morning Folks .. 

Its That time again 


Cheers


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Folks ..
> 
> Its That time again
> 
> ...


morning vette


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Morning Kant..

Im watching the Fugitive and baking


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Kant..
> 
> Im watching the Fugitive and baking


same here, except replace the fugitive with how i met your mother.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 29, 2009)

Wake and bake, CNN headline news here.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im stoned ..I love hash in the morning


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's DL Hugley arguing for marijuana legalization. I wasn't aware the he could make such a strong argument. I only thought he was a funny guy, I suppose I should have given him more credit.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2009/03/29/dl.ronald.brown.cnn


----------



## I.AM.WEASEL (Mar 29, 2009)

wake n bake is the way.... listin to tune n watching house hahaaha

peace


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

well i've been awake for about 3 hours now but i'm baked....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 29, 2009)

So I'm not the only one who can't sleep lately? I've been having the worst early morning insomnia lately. Damn this sucks......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So I'm not the only one who can't sleep lately? I've been having the worst early morning insomnia lately. Damn this sucks......


 Im in bed at 10pm and up at 5 am everyday ..


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 29, 2009)

Look it's the elusive Chiceh, visiting her own thread.... LOL...... 

good to see you Chiech....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Look it's the elusive Chiceh, visiting her own thread.... LOL......
> 
> good to see you Chiech....


It's good to feel welcome in your own thread, lol. 

How are you doing Missy?.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm good, got cabin fever, so so bored. There are daffidils blooming in the yard this weekend though. 

How's things with you? Is it warming up in your direction?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Look it's the elusive Chiceh, visiting her own thread.... LOL......
> 
> good to see you Chiech....


LOL 

Morning Chiceh


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good, got cabin fever, so so bored. There are daffidils blooming in the yard this weekend though.
> 
> How's things with you? Is it warming up in your direction?


Yes, there is life is my gardens, some daffs are coming up and lots of green under all that crap. It is still not ready to work yet though. In a couple weeks, I will get out the rakes and get to it. I clean it up pretty good in the fall, so not much to do. The grass is what takes forever to rake up. I am so ready for the warm weather though. 



korvette1977 said:


> LOL
> 
> Morning Chiceh


Heya Korvy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 29, 2009)

It's snowing outside. What kind of shit is that?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's snowing outside. What kind of shit is that?


It's raining and 45f here, no where near the day it was yesterday.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

Shea_Heights said:


> the Older the berry the sweeter the juice


*Or the dryer and more whithered the raisin....*



korvette1977 said:


> Good morning Folks ..
> 
> Its That time again
> 
> ...





Kant said:


> morning vette





misshestermoffitt said:


> Wake and bake, CNN headline news here.......





Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


*Morning chiceh, miss, bud bat , vette all.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Its 47 here and raining ,,

Im getting baked then Im making China Fresh Strawberry Pancakes ..

Cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

Morning all... raining here as well but we need it badly. I love to get baked and stand in it, like a water heartbeat strumming all around, spreading the life as it goes to those in waiting, for those in want.

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hey CJ... no rain here ..just dull as hell.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Its a misty drizzle here But 52, The windows are open and I'm getting baked ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

drizzle shizzle my dizzle...


We can all have sympathy today for those in the upper midwest who won't be reading any articles today about global warming... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*Started to drizzle here now........ *


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

get nAKED!!!

out.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont think im going to make it past 25


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

I need to ..GET DRESSED 




IN


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

*just got home from church...j/k  vettes naked again........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Not naked In shorts , I gotta go get smokes 

Watching the Chase on Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

*the original or the new version?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the original or the new version?*



The Nick Cage one


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The Nick Cage one


*I just bought the original off ebay last week, I have not watched it yet....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

It's snowing here weeeeeee!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

Kant said:


> It's snowing here weeeeeee!!!


*are your going to make a batman?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *are your going to make a batman?*


there's not enough snow on the ground yet.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

Gonna go out and make snow bats Kant?? 


out.


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

I will call it the white revolution. the world will be conquered by an army of snow bats with me at the helm!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*There's a DEA marathon on SPIKE now.......... 
"They're coming to take me away haw haw hee hee ho ho....... 
*


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *There's a DEA marathon on SPIKE now..........
> "They're coming to take me away haw haw hee hee ho ho.......
> *


the DEA has its own show?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *There's a DEA marathon on SPIKE now..........
> "They're coming to take me away haw haw hee hee ho ho.......
> *


Thanks Twisty, just turned it on...I have been hooked on that show called Locked up Abroad...that is some crazy stuff there.

Good morning/afternoon/whatever, everyone!


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Twisty, just turned it on...I have been hooked on that show called Locked up Abroad...that is some crazy stuff there.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/whatever, everyone!


I love that show. the one where they try to smuggle gold was on last night.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Kant said:


> I love that show. the one where they try to smuggle gold was on last night.


They had a marathon of them on yesterday...Some crazy chick smuggling coke and she didn't tell her friend she was traveling with. It was in Peru, and she is still in jail and the guy she was with was let out of jail but he can't leave the country....His life was destroyed over something he had no clue about. That show wakes you up if you are thinking of doing anything stupid!

Is the snow still falling?


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

very slowly but it's the big fluffy kind.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

*what's the name of that show where a bunch of stoners set around and talk to other stoners on the internet?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's the name of that show where a bunch of stoners set around and talk to other stoners on the internet?*


Stoners "R" Us


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 29, 2009)

RIU....dude.....................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

Kant said:


> the DEA has its own show?


*Yep...its like cops.. but these guys are assholes to the 100th power...... 
they love to fuck up your day... then they try to get you killed by flipping on a higher connection.......

Another good show same Spike channel is real vice cops uncut.. hookers & drugs ..tips....  numbers...I need numbers... 
I was just looking at the "hookers" in my area on craig's list...... 
With those Medusa's turning to stone would be an event.. What a gruesome crop of skankers........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

*did someone say hookers? korean...?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *did someone say hookers? korean...?*


*No pics.so relax mods...
* Let Your Dreams Come True Here - w4m -[SIZE=-1] (Seoul)[/SIZE]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds like a thug named Bruno will be waiting for you at your destination,to club you ever the head, steal your wallet, and put YOU in a brothel.


Twistyman said:


> *No pics.so relax mods...
> * Let Your Dreams Come True Here - w4m -[SIZE=-1] (Seoul)[/SIZE]


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im Pretty stoned ...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 29, 2009)

I 2nd that 



korvette1977 said:


> Im Pretty stoned ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha, I just went and saw Monsters vs Aliens, lol. Good flick, The animation was great, same with the 3D. Very predictable story, but what Disney/Pixar, Dreamworks movie isn't. Time to Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 29, 2009)

We have Thunderstorms here now , Its pretty cool.. 

I like the rain ..

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*Anyone watch 60 minutes about the conficker worm... not good.. they said ebay is a good place to get infected... and the owner of Symantic (norton anti vi) said its hidden on 1/4 of US computers or so... it may just be looking for bank/password info or it may launch a mega spam attack and one won't be able to get online.... apparently a lot of these hackers are in Russia .. but also on the news today it said the chinese also are hacking all sorts of comps to.. not just gov.. but supporters of buddists etc.......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 29, 2009)

its like they all just disappeared....................


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't worry about the Chinese. Obama is going to go back on jay leno and fix all that.

out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2009)

just woke from a 5 hour nap. gotta love those sugar cookies. puffin' on some hijack now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

fdd, do you guys want that CD or not? 

out.


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

evening good people.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

Evening batman

out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> fdd, do you guys want that CD or not?
> 
> out.




??  ??


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

check the elite postings... I posted like 5 days ago...

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers....... time to wake and bake.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers....... time to wake and bake.....



Morning Miss.. I got my Bowl Lit ..

Gotta get China Up in 5 min


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning Vette, fire it up....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

So whats on your agenda today ?


After I get China Outta here I have a few chores to do , The I have to Run one the dogs to the Groomer for 1:30pm


Its all wet outside .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

My daughter is actually working today, they're having a make up day from snow days (she usually has Monday's off) and hubby is working, so I'm doing fun things like housework and stalking the mailman, (I'm still waiting for daughter's b-day gift to show.)


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My daughter is actually working today, they're having a make up day from snow days (she usually has Monday's off) and hubby is working, so I'm doing fun things like housework and stalking the mailman, (I'm still waiting for daughter's b-day gift to show.)



Sounds Fun.. My dogs Birthday is April 1st 
On the 7th we will be engaged 1 year


Wow the last year just FLEW by ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Daughters b-day is April 6. I was so scared I'd have her on april 1 and she'd have to be an April fool for her whole life. I can't believe she is turning 21 this year. Do you think she'll ever move out......? .... sigh.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Daughters b-day is April 6. I was so scared I'd have her on april 1 and she'd have to be an April fool for her whole life. I can't believe she is turning 21 this year. Do you think she'll ever move out......? .... sigh.....


If you stop feeding them they will seek a new abode 

Obama Is Playing Trump...YOUR FIRED


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Its snowing outside just scattered flakes its 34 degrees ,, where did spring go


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its snowing outside just scattered flakes its 34 degrees ,, where did spring go


i luckily have rain instead - last night we had a wickid storm though. lightning, thunder, rain coming sideways, hail fading in and out


smoked a joint with a friend on his front porch to watch the lightning. purple skies an about a hundred tiny deer eyes in the field below.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Dude ,, We had thunderstorms here too.. 

You a fisherman Dude ..?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Dude ,, We had thunderstorms here too..
> 
> You a fisherman Dude ..?


in the sense that i like to drink beer at a swimming hole, drop a line in and hang out - not really in the sense of "im fittin to catch me some fish that im gunna eat later!"


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ahh i know some Killer places to fish up by you .. I like fishing .. I dont eat them though I throw them back..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Who did Obama fire? Gonna have to go read the news headlines.

We had snow yesterday morning and thunderstorms last night. If you don't like the weather, just wait a little bit......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

He fired 

GM head Honcho


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahh i know some Killer places to fish up by you .. I like fishing .. I dont eat them though I throw them back..


Sweet that sounds awesome!

i too am a "throw em back" kind of guy - assuming i even catch anything in the first place haha


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> He fired
> 
> GM head Honcho


As he should of......

Good morning everyone! Wake n Bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

I can still remember my grandma catching a passing mullet with her bare hands... that's not fishing, that's catching.


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

CJ What is up with mullet down here? I always see people out with their nets catching them....I didn't think they were good fish to eat.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ What is up with mullet down here? I always see people out with their nets catching them....I didn't think they were good fish to eat.



Mullet is a great Baitfish ...



IN


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ What is up with mullet down here? I always see people out with their nets catching them....I didn't think they were good fish to eat.


Like Snook, which for years was nicknamed "soapfish" and considered inedible, it's all in the way you cook it.

Mullet - SMOKED...is the BOMB!!! Any other way...bleh

Snook - SKINNED...is the BOMB!!! Unskinned.... well soapfish, just like bass. 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I had heard about GM, I thought he was on a roll and had fired someone else. 

Mullet is a fish? I thought it was hair...... LOL ......


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

They look similar Miss... 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

are the fish business in the front party in the back too?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

I must not have enough bake on, or you have too much... come again? 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> are the fish business in the front party in the back too?



HUH ?


Miss are you trying to say your a back door girl?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

I am watching my ferret battle the Yorkie....the ferret is winning, lol lol.

Smoked mullet, huh? I'll have to try it. I know I like amberjack smoked along with a lot of other fish, so maybe I will like it.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 30, 2009)

fuck, its monday morning again


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

It has a fairly mild and sweet taste if the cooker knows what they are doing. I used to gig them as a lad and drop them by my grannies neighbors door (ol' Mr. page) he could smoke the heck out of them...sooo good.

Once I missed the mullet and gigged a doormat flounder who must have been very very surprised. I run to Mr. Page's house... can we smoke this? Uhh, no son, I have a much better idea...
out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright you guys, you know, the mullet hairstyle, business in the front party in the back............ 

Jokes aren't as funny when they need to be explained...... 






CrackerJax said:


> I must not have enough bake on, or you have too much... come again?
> 
> out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

The mullet haircut is STILL a popular haircut in Florida.....That and not having any front teeth...I feel like I stepped back in time down here. Even the music is generally all 80s music. At first I liked it, now it is like....GET WITH THE TIMES PEOPLE...I guess to each their own.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

You still see the mullet around here alot. Yes I also have noticed that lack of teeth and mullets go hand in hand. (one, two, skip a few, three, four, ain't got no more) 

Do you guys get inundated with anti meth commercials where you are? 

I love the "these are your meth boyfriends, and here's your meth baby" one. It's a hoot !!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunny... you too Miss

In FloridUH, stupidity isn't an excuse, it's a condition.

here's my sunrise this morning...

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> The mullet haircut is STILL a popular haircut in Florida.....That and not having any front teeth...I feel like I stepped back in time down here. Even the music is generally all 80s music. At first I liked it, now it is like....GET WITH THE TIMES PEOPLE...I guess to each their own.


i threaten my girl with a hair change to mullet and chops she's scared i might do it - black girl, hispanic/white guy with a mullet, i dont think she could bare it


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful Cj, mine was similar.. 

Miss I don't notice the meth commercials down here.....I don't know, they may be on and I just don't see them. When I go anywhere down here I can tell who is native and who is not. They stand out, big time....I don't care how people look, but, the attitudes of the natives is soooooo messed up. They don't want you here, and, they don't hesitate to let you know it. They run around in BIG ass trucks with confedrate flags flying off the back.....They are, something...Yeah, that is the word...something.

LOL Dude!! Don't do that to your girl!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Crackers? 

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Beautiful Cj, mine was similar..
> 
> Miss I don't notice the meth commercials down here.....I don't know, they may be on and I just don't see them. When I go anywhere down here I can tell who is native and who is not. They stand out, big time....I don't care how people look, but, the attitudes of the natives is soooooo messed up. They don't want you here, and, they don't hesitate to let you know it. They run around in BIG ass trucks with confedrate flags flying off the back.....They are, something...Yeah, that is the word...something.
> 
> LOL Dude!! Don't do that to your girl!


haha the truth is i couldnt handle a mullet. but the chops an handlebar stash - ill do that for her days off then shave the next day when shes having a "tiff"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Crackers?
> 
> out.


And proud of it!!! One cracker invested over 40K to put a big confederate flag up right off of I-4....How and why do they think this shows southern pride? I will never understand that one.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, these numb nuts have taken something which was fought with honor and turned it into a symbol of hatred. They are their own enemy...

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

I wish someone would tell them.....they lost....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> And proud of it!!! One cracker invested over 40K to put a big confederate flag up right off of I-4....How and why do they think this shows southern pride? I will never understand that one.


we needa forget about pride


pride supports segregation an racism

'we're different an better because of where we hail from...DURP A DuRRRRR


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> we needa forget about pride
> 
> 
> pride supports segregation an racism
> ...


They would eat you alive down here...talking like that.....I should know.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers....... time to wake and bake.....





korvette1977 said:


> Morning Miss.. I got my Bowl Lit ..
> 
> Gotta get China Up in 5 min





Sunnysideup said:


> As he should of......
> 
> Good morning everyone! Wake n Bake





CrackerJax said:


> Crackers?
> 
> out.


*miss, Sunny, vette, dude, cj, weed.. G'day all... 

Yeah poor poor GM guy... all the RT will be foaming at the mouth today.. how dare he fire a multi millionaire when theres still poor people to throw out of jobs & homes..... 
Ha ha they just showed a Meet the press clip where they asked McCain if he'd support Palin... he almost did handstands to avoid saying he would... well done Maverick... hee hee....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

CJ are you on the East coast?

Morning Twisty!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Yah sort of.... a few miles inland. I used to live in Redington beach near St. Pete. Both are nice, but in different ways.

Hey twisty (waves)

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ are you on the East coast?
> 
> Morning Twisty!


*Good... I'm glad its raining... I've been dropping my old dirt and root balls off the balcony so theres all these dirt bomb marks....... so the rain will wash it all away.... 

Slow day..I've got to reserve the short bus today for wed & friday... dirt and shopping run to the next town....

Woo hoo ..I can press my face against the window and give the finger to people driving by.... I get so little pleasure....
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They would eat you alive down here...talking like that.....I should know.


i dont mind a little flak, i just dont want some asshole getting all sex crazed and retard strong on me. Flippin out cause his sister's workin tricks at the local bar and hasnt been home to give him his...i smoke my marijuana, not his meth an he just starts gruntin or somethin...

yea if i move to florida ill probably stick to myself lol


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah sort of.... a few miles inland. I used to live in Redington beach near St. Pete. Both are nice, but in different ways.
> 
> Hey twisty (waves)
> 
> out.


*Hi CJ... cool AV pic........ Those days would have been pretty freaky to see some of the old armor and shit..wouldn't want a shit load of those guys chasing my ass around... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning all who have popped in this morning, let's all have a group....... bong...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

There's a certain smugness AND sadness knowing I'm the smartest guy for 5 miles squared around me... lawdy. In Florida, you need buffers.

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *miss, Sunny, vette, dude, cj, weed.. G'day all...
> 
> Yeah poor poor GM guy... all the RT will be foaming at the mouth today.. how dare he fire a multi millionaire when theres still poor people to throw out of jobs & homes.....
> Ha ha they just showed a Meet the press clip where they asked McCain if he'd support Palin... he almost did handstands to avoid saying he would... well done Maverick... hee hee....
> *


Mornin 

howdy do mon frère?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi CJ... cool AV pic........ Those days would have been pretty freaky to see some of the old armor and shit..wouldn't want a shit load of those guys chasing my ass around... *


Luckily they were probably 4'6" 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Naw, we're hogging all the meth heads here in the corn belt. If you want a live methhead show, this is the place to get it. 






DudeLebowski said:


> i dont mind a little flak, i just dont want some asshole getting all sex crazed and retard strong on me. Flippin out cause his sister's workin tricks at the local bar and hasnt been home to give him his...i smoke my marijuana, not his meth an he just starts gruntin or somethin...
> 
> yea if i move to florida ill probably stick to myself lol


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning all who have popped in this morning, let's all have a group....... bong...


oh hell yea. 

blublublublublub....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

I have learned to go to the store and such without having a shower and not to brush my hair...I get treated like a person then. Like this morning I knew I needed to go to the store so I got up at 7 and just put on my shoes and went....PJs and all. I had no problems! Now, if I go showered and neat...I get treated like crap.

Miss I am with you!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi CJ... cool AV pic........ Those days would have been pretty freaky to see some of the old armor and shit..wouldn't want a shit load of those guys chasing my ass around... *


*Woooooo Hooooooo.. just had a knock on the door.. the girl down the hall got back last night from Cuba.. Got a winston american smoke.... a joint from cuba... and a bottle of Havana Club Anejo Blanco rum........ It a good place here.. we all give each other stuff when theres some to be had...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol; Look at her all fancy. TAKE YER SHOES OFF!!

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Naw, we're hogging all the meth heads here in the corn belt. If you want a live methhead show, this is the place to get it.


man all this talk of meth makes me wanna never do it and stick to smoking the bong lol. speakkkkkkkking of which........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Those thunderstorms last night lead to a growth explosion outside. Everything is at least an inch or more taller that 2 days ago. My hostas are all of a sudden over an inch tall. 2 days ago they hadn't broken the soil yet.  

We don't get tourists around here, I think I'm glad for that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Havana club? Address plz...  15 year? MMmmmm...

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> There's a certain smugness AND sadness knowing I'm the smartest guy for 5 miles squared around me... lawdy. In Florida, you need buffers.
> 
> out.


*Its OK to be surrounded by assholes.. as long as the business end is pointing away from you....*



CrackerJax said:


> Luckily they were probably 4'6"
> 
> out.


*WHAT...!!! aw fuck.. I have to bend over...*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Those thunderstorms last night lead to a growth explosion outside. Everything is at least an inch or more taller that 2 days ago. My hostas are all of a sudden over an inch tall. 2 days ago they hadn't broken the soil yet.
> 
> We don't get tourists around here, I think I'm glad for that.


my grass is so bright green right now. im fittin to take a picture of it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never tried meth and have no desire to. I'll stick with my weed. I like having stuff like teeth and clear skin, I have no deisre to stink like cat piss either. ........





DudeLebowski said:


> man all this talk of meth makes me wanna never do it and stick to smoking the bong lol. speakkkkkkkking of which........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey , You 
Get off My cloud .................


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I have a fair amount of acreage insulation. 

Yah, twisty they couldn't catch you big boy...

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Those thunderstorms last night lead to a growth explosion outside. Everything is at least an inch or more taller that 2 days ago. My hostas are all of a sudden over an inch tall. 2 days ago they hadn't broken the soil yet.
> 
> We don't get tourists around here, I think I'm glad for that.


i got 4 inches of snow yesterday morning. still got residual whiteness.



morning all.


yeah, fuck modern day confederate flag flying. that flag represents a group of people who DIDNT WANT TO BE AMERICANS.

i love it when good 'ol boys say "the souths gonna do it again"...

do what again, lose?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning Slik!! Most of these good ol' boys would be doing the dirt dance if the sh*t hit the fan. Shooting your empty beer cans is not preparing... 

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i got 4 inches of snow yesterday morning. still got residual whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's whack jackson 


hahaha what kinda shit is that 

i mean im a pretty rediculous character myself, i'll roll up listening to some gangster rap and proceed to say things like yes please and thank you ma'am

but "the south will rise again" and confed flags on pick ups in the new york area...is hilarious


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 30, 2009)

Slik, 4 inches? Damn, that sucks. It snowed here but it didn't stick and then thunderstorms moved in during the evening. 

 for having to deal with snow.........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Slik, 4 inches? Damn, that sucks. It snowed here but it didn't stick and then thunderstorms moved in during the evening.
> 
> for having to deal with snow.........


 for the sake of your 

and another one for slik an the snow! 

gettin hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigher than a kite this morning.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 30, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i mean im a pretty rediculous character myself, i'll roll up listening to some gangster rap and proceed to say things like yes please and thank you ma'am


 
im the same way. i absolutely love it when i get the double take from people like, "did that politeness just come out of THAT guy?!?"

i love it when younger women get upset when i call them "maam". i simply reply, "mamma taught me some of them manners."


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Slik, 4 inches? Damn, that sucks. It snowed here but it didn't stick and then thunderstorms moved in during the evening.
> 
> for having to deal with snow.........





DudeLebowski said:


> for the sake of your
> 
> and another one for slik an the snow!
> 
> gettin hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigher than a kite this morning.


appreciated...slim city here. gonna have to take a few "casualties" from the grow.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> appreciated...slim city here. gonna have to take a few "casualties" from the grow.


rough burn, just dont let them die in vain!


----------



## FM420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning/Afternoon everyone, working late as funk last night so Im only getting up there about 20 minutes ago (qaurter to 3 in afternoon over here now) going down for some cereal then time for a bong or three, no work again 'till tomorrow  
Hows everybody doin ?


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 30, 2009)

morning all


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maui Dog and Hash... Its whats for breakfast


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Maui Dog and Hash... Its whats for breakfast


keif-tacular bong hit........its the 6th or 7th one


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Im going to shoot up my old computer .. 

Im going to use China's Tec 9 and her Ruger 9mm 

They are begging to be used .. I'll take some pictures . I'm Loading Magazines now ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going to shoot up my old computer ..
> 
> Im going to use China's Tec 9 and her Ruger 9mm
> 
> They are begging to be used .. I'll take some pictures . I'm Loading Magazines now ..


a tec 9 aye?

ive held one, but never had the chance to fire it..the mag was worn and didnt feed right.

Pop a Cap in its Ass.


----------



## InDippers (Mar 30, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im the same way. i absolutely love it when i get the double take from people like, "did that politeness just come out of THAT guy?!?"
> 
> i love it when younger women get upset when i call them "maam". i simply reply, "mamma taught me some of them manners."


hehehehehhe funny! Forest Gumpish!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> a tec 9 aye?
> 
> ive held one, but never had the chance to fire it..the mag was worn and didnt feed right.
> 
> Pop a Cap in its Ass.



More like a few hundred rounds ..

I wish I could find the 20g shells ..That thing cuts small tree's in half with a few rounds


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

FM420 said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone, working late as funk last night so Im only getting up there about 20 minutes ago (qaurter to 3 in afternoon over here now) going down for some cereal then time for a bong or three, no work again 'till tomorrow
> Hows everybody doin ?


*How do...?? hows your spring weather... we expect daily reports....*



korvette1977 said:


> Im going to shoot up my old computer ..
> 
> Im going to use China's Tec 9 and her Ruger 9mm
> 
> They are begging to be used .. I'll take some pictures . I'm Loading Magazines now ..


*Before you do.. the computer has one last request... hit enter 3x


*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> More like a few hundred rounds ..
> 
> I wish I could find the 20g shells ..That thing cuts small tree's in half with a few rounds


7mm'll do that too 

that bitch has some meat to her though...she's a kicker


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> 7mm'll do that too
> 
> that bitch has some meat to her though...she's a kicker


Im looking to get a 50. sniper rifle ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im looking to get a 50. sniper rifle ..


the two local gander mountains carry m82's an barret light 50's 

cant remember the price tag...


----------



## FM420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do...?? hows your spring weather... we expect daily reports....**
> 
> *


Whats happenin Twisty im dead on, bout yourself ? 
lol @ spring weather mate - right now its colder than an eskimo's cock and real dull and grey...ya literally get four seasons in one day near enough every day over here, its bad craic


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think it'll be cool blowing up watermellon's from a mile away


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think it'll be cool blowing up watermellon's from a mile away


and coffee cans 

and then decks of cards....


shoot a royal flush..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh well I gotta get some stuff done today .. I'll be back at breaktime


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

I am getting a lot of activity on this house. I already have had 2 showings today and 2 scheduled for tomorrow...Now, I just need an offer! 
Still don't know where I am going.............I hope it is cool though.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am getting a lot of activity on this house. I already have had 2 showings today and 2 scheduled for tomorrow...Now, I just need an offer!
> Still don't know where I am going.............I hope it is cool though.


ill make you an offer 

How ya doin Sunny!?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am getting a lot of activity on this house. I already have had 2 showings today and 2 scheduled for tomorrow...Now, I just need an offer!
> Still don't know where I am going.............I hope it is cool though.



Do you have a friend who lives nearby? If so, you have them come over as a stranger unannounced....like, " Oh I'm sorry, but i read about the house and I just stopped by to..." then let your friend wet the REAL buyers appetite. there is nothing like a little competition....even if it is passive.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> ill make you an offer
> 
> How ya doin Sunny!?


And I would make you a deal

Doing good! Trying to catch a buzz, everytime I sit down the phone rings, like it is doing now....arrrrgh!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

You should be baking as well.... cookies cake...anything that smells good.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Do you have a friend who lives nearby? If so, you have them come over as a stranger unannounced....like, " Oh I'm sorry, but i read about the house and I just stopped by to..." then let your friend wet the REAL buyers appetite. there is nothing like a little competition....even if it is passive.
> 
> out.


Oooooh I like that. Tomorrow I have set times, I could do that. 
I wonder how many of these people are just doing something to pass the time while their down here on vacation. I think I am getting a lot of those. Just looking at the deals with no intent to buy.

I baked cookies the first 2 days, and, I ate them. I can't bake anymore cookies. No way.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

yah, u'll get the lookers with no intent. Just part of the sell....it's a pain but one of them will be for real.


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ya.. I sell my house and all you "potential buyers..(.hee hee) will get $200.
A couple on the lawn taking pictures is a nice touch...
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

My hubby is having problems passing a clearance test. I hope he gets it, it will set him up when he gets out. He can't pass the part of the poly that asks about drug selling/using. He doesn't do either, but, I do. I don't think he is going to be able to get around it. He is pretty angry at me right now. I really don't blame him but I can't change what he has seen. Whats done is done. I gotta go, I got more people coming by 1....Have a good day all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

Yah, gotta make an edge for yourself.... cake, candles, soft classical...whatever it takes. Never never let them smell fresh paint..they'll think you are covering up.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, gotta make an edge for yourself.... cake, candles, soft classical...whatever it takes. Never never let them smell fresh paint..they'll think you are covering up.
> 
> out.


Too late, I painted after the last showing....I was wondering when I did it if it is wrong....D'oh!
HEY TWISTY!! I didn't see you there!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

George Castanza: Remember Jerry, It isn't a lie if you believe it.  he's right in a way. 

I took one for kicks and beat it. As soon as they ask you a question, you ask yourself another question in your head, and make sure you answer that question and not theirs.

Did you run the red light? "Is the sky green?" NO. 

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> George Castanza: Remember Jerry, It isn't a lie if you believe it.  he's right in a way.
> 
> I took one for kicks and beat it. As soon as they ask you a question, you ask yourself another question in your head, and make sure you answer that question and not theirs.
> 
> ...


I will pass that along to him! He is just pretty uptight right now, he will be fine. He is the straightest, honest, morally correct person I know. He will be ok.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Its been a hell of a morning 

Fighting about my kids with my cunt of an ex 

Then Citibank calls and says I owe them Money from an account from 2000 

Problem is ..I NEVER had a Citibank account 
It looks like the 1st wife .. Did a few bad things ... 

I put the guns away and poured a rum and coke 


CHEERS


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Why are people just assholes ,, I swear if i was the person i was 5 yrs ago there would be some hurting motherfuckers around me ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope it all go's better Vette, If anything, shoot me a pm and i'll take care of the ex


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> My hubby is having problems passing a clearance test. I hope he gets it, it will set him up when he gets out. He can't pass the part of the poly that asks about drug selling/using. He doesn't do either, but, I do. I don't think he is going to be able to get around it. He is pretty angry at me right now. I really don't blame him but I can't change what he has seen. Whats done is done. I gotta go, I got more people coming by 1....Have a good day all.


*Knowing and doing are two different things.. there's not a soul out there who doesn't know a seller or user.. So if one hasn't/doesn't do themselves, as proven by blood test, (then passive becomes an issue).. then they can't be discriminated against... hell the commanding officer knows a drug user...

but I guess somewhere, someone is trying to exclude people to make others money...or save their own..... but I'm a cynic... 
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 30, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2303482]Hope it all go's better Vette, If anything, shoot me a pm and i'll take care of the ex 


 [/quote]

expect a PM from me... i got a few ?s...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 30, 2009)

*bakers.........*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 30, 2009)

ok, im baked !!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 30, 2009)

*I have never smoked marijuana...what is it like?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have never smoked marijuana...what is it like?*


it's like eating bbq angel wings.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 30, 2009)

*I smoked a joint...*


----------



## Weedpsycho (Mar 30, 2009)

i love wake and bake! just wake up a little, stay in your warm bed, take out your bong, and take a couple of hits! uughhh can't wait till tomorrow morning!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2009)

We need to invent the built in BED BONG!! It might further crash the economy tho...

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Where is everyone...????*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Where is everyone...????*


*Oh I see..9:56 - 9:59 to post this,........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

my RIU is fucin up


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2305338]my RIU is fucin up [/QUOTE]

Put it in your mouth


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

slow today


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

early early morning bump
so baked...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 31, 2009)

Good morning everyone, wake and bake, It's been almost 24 hours since I smoked a cigarette.  Fuck the fed and their new taxes, I quit........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning everyone, wake and bake, It's been almost 24 hours since I smoked a cigarette.  Fuck the fed and their new taxes, I quit........


Good for you Miss.. I wish I could quit just like that ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a bitch that can hold a grudge. I still want to smoke, but FU government, I'm just smoking twice as much weed now......


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

I gotta have a smoke after I bake .. Its just nit the same without a after bake smoke


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a few different types of weed, I bong the lesser weed and then smoke a hitter of dank afterword as the "cig" The hitter is even cig-ish for smoking purposes.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 31, 2009)

Good for you Miss!!! My brother is in the same boat, he refuses to pay those high prices. So, he attempted to quit and his wife said he turned into an asshole! So, she has been ordering his cigs offline...She pays $21. a carton, delivered.....Don't go that route, stick to your guns and QUIT. You will be so happy you did! Good luck!

Morning everyone, Wake n Bake....I have showings all day, WoooooHooooo!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

morning all ! 

sham wow guy punches hooker in the face ....lol
http://www.tmz.com/2009/03/27/shamwow-pitchman-beats-hooker-to-the-punch/


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 31, 2009)

420weedman said:


> morning all !
> 
> sham wow guy punches hooker in the face ....lol
> http://www.tmz.com/2009/03/27/shamwow-pitchman-beats-hooker-to-the-punch/


LOL, she wouldn't let go of his tongue!!!! What is a guy to do? 

Morning Weedman!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 31, 2009)

So is the potty mouthed bird off somewhere else? 

Sham-wow, even cleans up blood !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So is the potty mouthed bird off somewhere else?
> 
> Sham-wow, even cleans up blood !!!


Oh hell yeah! For a limited time, so I hope someone buys this place soon! I have been looking at houses online and there really are some good deals. I hope this place sells so I can get into something that is more affordable...time will tell.
I put that link to the cig. outlet on the other thread in the politics section....if you decide to smoke again, give them a try. It will save you loads.

Sham-wow guy really messed that chick up! The prosecutors say they won't take it to court....Vicious stuff there.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't eat pistacchios, samonella.......


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats why you dont kiss hookers....or wang them for that matter.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good morning folks .. its 36 here but we are suppose to get into the mid 50's Its sunny .. Thats a good thing at least ..

My neck is kinked again.. 

This sucks balls


----------



## docjohn (Mar 31, 2009)

Still that cold where you are Korvy?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

yep we had some real nice days but its still chilly ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good for you Miss!!! My brother is in the same boat, he refuses to pay those high prices. So, he attempted to quit and his wife said he turned into an asshole! So, she has been ordering his cigs offline...She pays $21. a carton, delivered.....Don't go that route, stick to your guns and QUIT. You will be so happy you did! Good luck!
> 
> Morning everyone, Wake n Bake....I have showings all day, WoooooHooooo!


*Hi all....


Smokes here are $9.00 a pack for DuMaurier or any brand name... I used to get the Indian ones for $10-20 per two hundred . but she moved away.. and I can't pay that $60 (budget) of $80 brand name shit...
*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi all....
> 
> 
> Smokes here are $9.00 a pack for DuMaurier or any brand name... I used to get the Indian ones for $10-20 per two hundred . but she moved away.. and I can't pay that $60 (budget) of $80 brand name shit...
> *



smoke weed not cigs


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

420weedman said:


> morning all !
> 
> sham wow guy punches hooker in the face ....lol
> http://www.tmz.com/2009/03/27/shamwow-pitchman-beats-hooker-to-the-punch/


*that's why it's always a good idea to make the hooker take her dentures out first..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

kissing on a hooker what if she just got done tossing some old dudes salad?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> kissing on a hooker what if she just got done tossing some old dudes salad?


ask for a discount ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*as long as there is some ranch dressing on that salad, it's all good...*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

Morning all 

just pic'd up on some Hindu Kush, i like it alot, was getting tired of the Trainwrek


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey all. Shit hit the fan for me and my security was compromised and I spent the night killing 9 beautiful babies in mid-flower and packing up my gear. Majorly bummed as I have about a half left and now nothing on the horizon.... I live to fight another day though..... so bummed....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*bummer dude............*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate when that happens sucks dude


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I hate when that happens sucks dude


been there ??

id hate to have it happen


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

Any one wanna hit this?


----------



## ChaosBuds (Mar 31, 2009)

Morning everyone... i sadley just finished my last bowl of keif, hash and danks... now im all sad and decently stoned....


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 31, 2009)

Wanna hear the fucked up part? I ordered some cal/mag to my office... The UPS couldnt find my office so I called them and said deliver it to my house.. They then sent a LETTER TO MY BOSS saying the order sent for cheech wiz from HTGSUpply is now being delivered to his house!!!! WTF! So, my boss googled HTG and accused me of illegal activity and looks like Ill be fired from my job too!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Wanna hear the fucked up part? I ordered some cal/mag to my office... The UPS couldnt find my office so I called them and said deliver it to my house.. They then sent a LETTER TO MY BOSS saying the order sent for cheech wiz from HTGSUpply is now being delivered to his house!!!! WTF! So, my boss googled HTG and accused me of illegal activity and looks like Ill be fired from my job too!



get fired .... set up some tomato plants.

then you can sue him for discrimination and wrongful termination


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 31, 2009)

These were my best yet too.. So healthy and nice.. And large.. F**K..... and aside from that I had a pipe burst the week before and had to have plumbers in the house and I heard them whispering about how it "reeks like weed"... so, between the two incidents I decided to cut my losses and fight another day when things cool down.. Im just pissed cuz that was gonna be a big harvest for me and that hearb was gonna last me and my fam most of the summer... now I have too buy it at outraegous NY prices... so bummed


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> These were my best yet too.. So healthy and nice.. And large.. F**K..... and aside from that I had a pipe burst the week before and had to have plumbers in the house and I heard them whispering about how it "reeks like weed"... so, between the two incidents I decided to cut my losses and fight another day when things cool down.. Im just pissed cuz that was gonna be a big harvest for me and that hearb was gonna last me and my fam most of the summer... now I have too buy it at outraegous NY prices... so bummed


word, that blows man... but your Boss LEGALLY cant fire you.
fucking plumbers ... pfffft
i had a pipe burst a couple months ago ..... its really easy to fix that shit your self .... my first time worked out perfectly  

and no d-bags in my house ripping me off talkn about what it smells like


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats what I said, I said what I did was stupid and retarded but not illegal. (I was retarded sending it to work) I even said come look through my house (now that its empty) and see for yourself. She is convinced Im some criminal now.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 31, 2009)

I took the two incidents as an omen and decided its best not to risk my freedom at the moment and live to fight another day. But, it was a sad night for me. Even my dog who was watching me destroy them looked sad...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*that sucks cheech....I would go out and buy some tomato plants and take pics to show her....*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that sucks cheech....I would go out and buy some tomato plants and take pics to show her....*



or you could just slash her tires on the way home ...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah Im bummed. The Exiles looked SOOOO good and my Skywalkers smelled just like blueberry and my Blue Moonshine was gorgeous. Also killed a Big Bang.... I figure when things cool down I will start up again. Well, no question I will.... I have enough breeder packs to last through 2010.. Im just bummed because this has been like the best thing I ever did with my time. its been so rewarding and I learned so much and love growing more than anything else. I love it. Oh well. Anyway, thanks for the kind words. Just a setback coulda been a lot worse. Thats what keeps me going. It could have been really bad and Ive got a lot to lose right now so Im just gonna keep my chin up and be happy that it wasnt worse. Im just so pissed at UPS and I will never order anything that has to do with growing from the internet again.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Weeds right ..shit here they sell areogardens on TV with a picture of a happy family all beaming at the tomatoes, peppers etc thats being grown.... hoof beats don't always mean horses... and the last time I looked cal/mag is a common plant nute..doesn't matter where you buy it.... you googled grow supplies thats what came up... Like arresting a 7/11 clerk because the store happens to sell rolling papers... intent is needed..not coincidence... still bummer... luck.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*what's up chloe?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up chloe?*


My Black Lab's Name Is Chloe .. Tomorrow is her birthday ..She will be 3 yrs old


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

chloe's not a pup any more,how long until she gave up chewing everything in sight?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> chloe's not a pup any more,how long until she gave up chewing everything in sight?



about a year ago she stopped .. But she did a BUNCH of damage to China's Shoes


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

i love the labs but they are a working dog that are notorious chewers


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> about a year ago she stopped .. But she did a BUNCH of damage to China's Shoes


Hello everyone!!! 

Yes, Chloe had a taste for Birkenstocks.... of course none of the shoes cost less than $100.00 a pair.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> Yes, Chloe had a taste for Birkenstocks.... of course none of the shoes cost less than $100.00 a pair.


that is a mother fucker, my little otis had a taste for things that smelled heavily like me and my girl...shoes, hats, an then he went after a pillow and things had to stop...

so i cut off his nose! 
just kidding, he calmed down after getting settled in with me at my house.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> that is a mother fucker, my little otis had a taste for things that smelled heavily like me and my girl...shoes, hats, an then he went after a pillow and things had to stop...
> 
> so i cut off his nose!
> just kidding, he calmed down after getting settled in with me at my house.


 Dont you let her(China ) fool you .. she has 150 pair of footwear.. At least 


And she buys em left and right ,, The dog NEVER got mine


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont you let her(China ) fool you .. she has 150 pair of footwear.. At least
> 
> 
> And she buys em left and right ,, The dog NEVER got mine


I have Birkenstock fetish.... leave me alone.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont you let her(China ) fool you .. she has 150 pair of footwear.. At least
> 
> 
> And she buys em left and right ,, The dog NEVER got mine


hahahaha Missus Dude as closets full of shoes for Otis to choose from, he only got one of my shoes, and one of my hats - the pillow was hers an the 20 some odd paired of chewed shoes were too


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 31, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> hahahaha Missus Dude as closets full of shoes for Otis to choose from, he only got one of my shoes, and one of my hats - the pillow was hers an the 20 some odd paired of chewed shoes were too


I keep hoping I meet a one legged person.... they would make out great... she always seemed to chew the right shoe.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning folks ..

Who's infected ?

My neck still hurts 

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*vette has conficker worms nesting in his neck......... Run...Aliens..!!

Still sore... that sucks..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

smokes went up $1.01 today extra tax to help with child healthcare


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*I'd be more worried about the store keepers health... they get shot over bubble gum now day's...... 

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning Vette and Twisty  Wake and bake. 

In 1 hour it will be 48 hours since I have smoked a cigarette.   

When I started smoking cigs were 55 cents per pack. This increase is more than the actual cost was then. 

I talked to hubby about him quitting, he keeps saying he'll cut down, but he's still smoking nearly a carton per week. I think I see a nicotine patch in his future.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning Miss . When I started smoking they were 35 cents a pack ( back in 1978 ) I was 12 yrs old ... 

Im going to quit .. when Im not sure ..Im thinking right after we get married ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 1, 2009)

I think this is at least the 10th time I've quit, maybe more, but this time I'm done. The cost will see to that. Last fall when I started smoking again it was a lack of weed that caused it, hopefully I'm past that too. 

I was only smoking a little over 3 packs per week anyway. I'll save that money back for that new knife set and those stainless steel pots and pans I've been looking at on Amazon.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

its that time again !


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

I smoke just over 1 pack a day .. when I was a everyday drinker I would go through ,two packs a day real easy.. Now I tend to smoke 1/2 a cigarette and then clip it and smoke the other half later..(I smoke 100's ) I think with doing that and not drinking helped me cut down to a pack a day


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 1, 2009)

The hardest thing for me is being on the computer without smoking. I always sat in here with the door shut and the window open and smoked.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

hold a pen in your hand .. 

or roll a joint


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 1, 2009)

I smoke out of my hitter. I have some good dank and I save that to be my "cigarette". Use my hitter to smoke it, pretty much the same. It's how I quit the last time too. I ran into trouble during the great drought of 08.

Hopefully I won't have anymore great droughts, I think I've got my shit together where I can work off of clones. Hoping another 6 months and I won't have to buy weed either unless I want something different.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well Im rooting for ya Miss You can do it , We can Help.. 

Today is my Black Labs Birthday She Is 3 yrs old .. 

She is my baby..(Really she is a Mommy's girl ,,China is her Mommy )


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Im rooting for ya Miss You can do it , We can Help..
> 
> Today is my Black Labs Birthday She Is 3 yrs old ..
> 
> She is my baby..(Really she is a Mommy's girl ,,China is her Mommy )


happy birthday! chloe right?

having a nice enjoyable smoke this morning

helping my cousin leave his biatch girlfriend - gotta get an old box spring and matress for his new place.

hows everybody this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just dandy Dude 

An OLD boxspring and mattress ? 

hell you can get them anywhere for $100 (twin size) 

Its going to rain here today .. real soon too


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just dandy Dude
> 
> An OLD boxspring and mattress ?
> 
> ...


it does feel and look like rain - anyhow i should have a few box springs and hopefully a matress aswell out in my shed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ew out in the shed .. Mouse poop carries the Parvo Virus .. I would not wanna sleep on that 




Note to self ... Do not sleep over dudes house .. Well at least on bedding from the shed .


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Im Heading out to tha garage to do some work on the 3 wheeler ..I have a new front end on its way . 

TTY folks later ...













OUT


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ew out in the shed .. Mouse poop carries the Parvo Virus .. I would not wanna sleep on that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha

i have a nice insulated barn thats kept rodent free


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The hardest thing for me is being on the computer without smoking. I always sat in here with the door shut and the window open and smoked.


I won't smoke in the house. I step outside for a smoke and that slows me down considerably...try it. 


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I won't smoke in the house. I step outside for a smoke and that slows me down considerably...try it.
> 
> 
> out.


it really does

Especially on "inclimate weather" days

and most of the winter lol


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

you cig smokers on here ..... see the new "e-cig" ?

it heats up liquid nicotine and you puff on that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> you cig smokers on here ..... see the new "e-cig" ?
> 
> it heats up liquid nicotine and you puff on that.



My future brother in law has that .. $60 for the cigarette and $30 for a pack of the flavor packages .. its a joke


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My future brother in law has that .. $60 for the cigarette and $30 for a pack of the flavor packages .. its a joke


whack jackson

that reminds me of when people started using alcohol vaporizors

gets ya drunk, doesnt show up on a breathalizer, and substantial reports of minimal to no hangover


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My future brother in law has that .. $60 for the cigarette and $30 for a pack of the flavor packages .. its a joke


personally i think smoking cigs or this thing is a joke.
but this gives the straight up nicotine without tar and other chemicals found in ciggs.


i realized that i only smoked cigs to pass some time or because i smelled like weed..... they dont even get you high ! whats the point ?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys and girls. How is everyone?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey guys and girls. How is everyone?


so fuckin high


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Im smoking Some GDP hash ..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Ummm nice... I smoked a little of my nicest sensi star (from first harvest)... slowly running out.... Im kinda bummed I shut down my op cuz my boss apologized so Im not getting fired or anything... but, the plumbers did smell it so.... guess its better to be safe than sorry. Ill start back up real soon i hope. I had everything in my basement right between my water heater and furnace. thought it was the PERFECT place cus you could go down there and not have any idea its there., But, if you have a plumbing prob your screwed.. Maybe Ill try attic after the summer...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

im bout to take my lunch and smoke some blueberry .... of everything i grew this is the one that kinda looks like mids..... but it fucks you up more then the very sugary ones


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

My cali friend surprises me every month, 2 hits and I need a crane to get out of the chair. O only hope my own grow turns out and good. Be back in a few hours, time to laugh at the tv!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Vette and Twisty  Wake and bake.
> In 1 hour it will be 48 hours since I have smoked a cigarette.
> When I started smoking cigs were 55 cents per pack. This increase is more than the actual cost was then.
> I talked to hubby about him quitting, he keeps saying he'll cut down, but he's still smoking nearly a carton per week. I think I see a nicotine patch in his future.





korvette1977 said:


> Im smoking Some GDP hash ..


*Hi miss..all.. years ago I quit cold turkey after 40yrs, lasted 5 years.. I bought an OZ of weed and every time I wanted a smoke I did a joint mixed with a pinch of tabac..just a pencil stick joint... in three days the crave was over but the triggers remain...coffee, beer, sex, eating. in a while I'd quit but at about 3 weeks in I jones'd liked you wouldn't believe..god knows why and why then... even now when the disab $$ comes in I buy two packs of butts...24 beer and don't really smoke but the odd one or as a mix for joints all month..... price being a major contributer.... the weed ween system worked for me..... sure as shit beats wearing a patch..and screwing up an poisoning yourself.....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*morning all...I think I'm the only person I know that never smoked cigarettes.*


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all...I think I'm the only person I know that never smoked cigarettes.*


ive only smoked 1 or 2 when i was real drunk. but thats it.

never made it a habit lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all...I think I'm the only person I know that never smoked cigarettes.*


I dont think China ever did , 

I know she used to smoke weed , Before she became a teacher (After all she is a Deadhead) 

I dont think She ever smoked cigarettes.. I know I do and I hate it ..Thank god I dont have to kiss me ..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah I been smoking cigs since they were $1.75.... no good. gotta quit.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all...I think I'm the only person I know that never smoked cigarettes.*


No dude, me too. 49 yo and never tried it. Tried dip once and I got very high and sick and never tried that again. Know that's 2 of us.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmm

I'm eating a Krunchy Klondike bar ..


its de lish 

want a bite ?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Klondike bars are always good... I like ice cream snickers too


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*when I was little kid riding in a closed up car with mom and dad both smoking, I would get sicker than a dog. I guess that's why I never smoked.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I was little kid riding in a closed up car with mom and dad both smoking, I would get sicker than a dog. I guess that's why I never smoked.*


Guess you didn't notice the exhaust hose your dad slipped under your seat huh.... 


out.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Its definitely nasty...... plus, with the price of cigs now, what I spend a month on them, thats like my car payment! thats crazy


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

I smoke cigs, but i dont buy them, call me a bum haha i like to have one here and there, but i dont how people smoke a pac a day, i have one and i already feel a lil weird, but if im drunk or fuc'd up, then i can smoke a hole pac haha, but if not, somtimes they make me sicc


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I was little kid riding in a closed up car with mom and dad both smoking, I would get sicker than a dog. I guess that's why I never smoked.*



I bet the heat melted your brain a little too.. 



GOT MILK ?




I got OREO'S


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all...I think I'm the only person I know that never smoked cigarettes.*


*Great stuff tips.... but whats weird is my mom never smoked and lost a lung to emphysema the year before medicare($100,000).. and my old man worked at monsanto chemical for 35+ years and his lungs were perfect..... and that third eye was a gas at parties.....*



korvette1977 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMmmmmm
> 
> I'm eating a Krunchy Klondike bar ..
> 
> ...


*I committed a foolishness... I scoffed a bag of bridge Mixture..... Damn that roach.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

You ate a bridge Twisty ?

How are you going to shit that out ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*One girder and rivet at a time... you'll know..you'll hear the scream...

I love those Lowneys bridge mixture... just may have been a mistake after last nights swill...

6 hours till lift/smoke off............ 
damn I have to go to hosp. tomorrow and get a spirometry(sp) test...stick twisty in a box and say blow..... 

I heard that..!!

What..you're not buying dinner 1st.... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*canada has hospitals????????????*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Yeah...third hut on the right... don't mind the mask.... he had a exorcism before me... He does circumcisions too...shitty money... big tips...... speaking of.... 
How's shit tips...??
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hey..who's the guppy fucker that stole my medal....???*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

DUMBASSED REDNECKS 


http://www.break.com/index/bulletproof-vest-test-goes-wrong.html


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

morning toke....purple kush...yumsters

how the hell is everyone??


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2009)

fuckin great man. here's my morning toke as well . . .


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*I could only see a bit..but its like guy near me once stuffed a 4 guage w/out the shot with toilet paper and shot my friend point blank...what an ass.....*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Would you guys freak out if plumbers smelled your grow? Should I be concerned? I shut everything down but am thinking of re-starting today. I have 10 different breeders packs of seeds just waiting to be grown... Or, shoudl I wait a month and make sure eveything is cool?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> morning toke....purple kush...yumsters
> 
> how the hell is everyone??


*Wow............... *


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah that nugget looked dank Smokey


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2009)

no props for my nug?   haha. oh well it's getting me blazed as fuuucckkk


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

o man..that was a delicious nug...moving on to some white widow now..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Props Poplar! +rep


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

poplars said:


> fuckin great man. here's my morning toke as well . . .


its a beautiful nug!! if only it would smoke in the bong like that


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Would you guys freak out if plumbers smelled your grow? Should I be concerned? I shut everything down but am thinking of re-starting today. I have 10 different breeders packs of seeds just waiting to be grown... Or, shoudl I wait a month and make sure eveything is cool?


*Paranoia gets you popped more.. not everyone is nick narc... spray some air fresh... are they there for a while or just a day.. its a don't screw me, pay your bill and people usually don't care unless they're that rare breed of asshole... I had firemen do an inspection last year at my apt for propane on balcony, fuse box..etc and they saw my balcony plants..but because it wasn't inside and a fire risk they didn't care.. 5 plants big deal...*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to conserve since shutting down. I only have a half left! I get scared when I get down to a half... I hate conserving nug, I like to smoke it all day. I do find however when i smoke less during the day when I do smoke I get more baked


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

haha i feel you on that, nothin is more annoying then tryin to conserve when your smoking, i hate having that feeling


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

when it gets low, just keef all your weed...then when you run out do keef rips


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah I put it in there like that for show. and dimension I suppose. that's a pretty small bowl. 

nice white widow, I love that shit.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, paranoia is not cool. Im already very regretful that I gave away 5 3 foot Exiles half way through flowering! Urgh! And threw away my 3 scrogs (2 skywalker, 1 bluemoonshine)with only a few weeks left! So pissed.. At the time I was just so scared... now, Im thinking I over-reacted and am pissed. But, Twisty it wasnt just the plumbers my boss directly asked me if I was growing due to a package I had shipped to work. So, between the two things happening withing 24 hours of each other I took it as an omen, my paranoia was off the charts.. Now, Im feeling very sad and regretful


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

here are my latest babes flowering..

plat bubba kush
brainwreck
afgooey


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice job Smokey! they look fantastic


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2009)

ahhhhh I can't wait to grow this year ahhh . . . I love budding . . . lmao.


I have 3 indoors that I want to bud with CFL's but I don't know how many I need per plant.

I have a bunch of 26 watters, would 4 on one 1.7 foot plant work?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I have to conserve since shutting down. I only have a half left! I get scared when I get down to a half... I hate conserving nug, I like to smoke it all day. I do find however when i smoke less during the day when I do smoke I get more baked


*That is a sad state of affairs.. but what you say is true about missing some toke time...PAINFULL but true..this month was a 20 day dry spell and the toke last night was,..MMMmmm good
thats why I'm hoping this auto works for me .. I need a constant or at least fairly constant supply.. so far its going well..

this friday is 1 month and it looks like the buds are starting... very freaky this auto..when your used to outside...
*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys know basement bilco doors right? You think I could set up my small tent in the space under the bilco door and that would be good? It would fit.... hmmmmm..... I feel that would be pretty secure and hidden but I wouldnt get that much outta a small tent. My 31 x 31 x 62 inch tent I get around 12+ zs.....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> You guys know basement bilco doors right? You think I could set up my small tent in the space under the bilco door and that would be good? It would fit.... hmmmmm..... I feel that would be pretty secure and hidden but I wouldnt get that much outta a small tent. My 31 x 31 x 62 inch tent I get around 12+ zs.....



as long as theres another door before u enter the basement .... it gets very cold there in the winter tho


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> You guys know basement bilco doors right? You think I could set up my small tent in the space under the bilco door and that would be good? It would fit.... hmmmmm..... I feel that would be pretty secure and hidden but I wouldnt get that much outta a small tent. My 31 x 31 x 62 inch tent I get around 12+ zs.....


*I have a 22" x 2" x 5 ft.. the last were vegged to long 4ft at end.. but I started 6 LR's and they fit well... too bad three were male but in that space it should have given 28-40g per.... I don't know if you've seen these before but they give light coverage idea''s... heat is the problem.


*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Yeah, paranoia is not cool. Im already very regretful that I gave away 5 3 foot Exiles half way through flowering! Urgh! And threw away my 3 scrogs (2 skywalker, 1 bluemoonshine)with only a few weeks left! So pissed.. At the time I was just so scared... now, Im thinking I over-reacted and am pissed. But, Twisty it wasnt just the plumbers my boss directly asked me if I was growing due to a package I had shipped to work. So, between the two things happening withing 24 hours of each other I took it as an omen, my paranoia was off the charts.. Now, Im feeling very sad and regretful


*That HTG was the fly in the ointment...and when ones job is involved more the trouble.. no trustworthy foster parents...?? even at a 40% babysitting fee..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Im bored to shit


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

I missed Wake n Bake,,,,but I am here for Afternoon Bake!

Busy day, very busy. I have had 6 showings and a ton of questions....One guy says he is very interested, but, he wants everything. He wants my furniture, dishes, everything....I think that is a little weird. I told my realtor to tell him to write up an offer and I would let him know. We will see.....I think this place is going to sell...
One more showing today at 4pm...I am going to fire on up now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I missed Wake n Bake,,,,but I am here for Afternoon Bake!
> 
> Busy day, very busy. I have had 6 showings and a ton of questions....One guy says he is very interested, but, he wants everything. He wants my furniture, dishes, everything....I think that is a little weird. I told my realtor to tell him to write up an offer and I would let him know. We will see.....I think this place is going to sell...
> One more showing today at 4pm...I am going to fire on up now.


Leave him a load of dirty laundry and a sink full of dish's too..


Dont forget my fruit basket when it sells


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Leave him a load of dirty laundry and a sink full of dish's too..
> 
> 
> Dont forget my fruit basket when it sells


I will hook you and China up!!! Without you guys I NEVER would of thought of using this company. You guys saved me!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought a second home a few years ago and I thought (mistakenly) that we would just move some of our furniture and knick knacks over to the new house. It's only 7 miles away. Granted the new one was twice the size but still. 

Boy was I wrong......35k later, the house was furnished. Didn't see that one coming 

Want a long marriage? Learn these two phrases....
"yes dear"
"you're right dear"





out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*I'm thinking of selling my house. four houses have sold on my road since xmas.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll NEVER move ,,I love it here too much .. This is it,,, never again will I load a u haul .. 


This IS HOME


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll NEVER move ,,I love it here too much .. This is it never again will I load a u haul ..
> 
> 
> This IS HOME


***** 3 months later *****

China: vette, I want a bigger house.
korvette: yes dear...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll NEVER move ,,I love it here too much .. This is it never again will I load a u haul ..
> 
> 
> This IS HOME


 *the u haul thing is what is slowing me down. but, I would like more privacy, my house is too close to the highway. my family has owned this house since 1909. *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I missed Wake n Bake,,,,but I am here for Afternoon Bake!
> 
> Busy day, very busy. I have had 6 showings and a ton of questions....One guy says he is very interested, but, he wants everything. He wants my furniture, dishes, everything....I think that is a little weird. I told my realtor to tell him to write up an offer and I would let him know. We will see.....I think this place is going to sell...
> One more showing today at 4pm...I am going to fire on up now.


*Sunny just say alls in play if price is right.. moving the stuff can cost more than buying new..plus it's a good sign/selling point if they like whats there already..makes them think they got what they wanted while you get that new you wanted...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> ***** 3 months later *****
> 
> China: vette, I want a bigger house.
> korvette: yes dear...


We are adding an addition on in the next few months .. 

She loves it here more than me .. We are home


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the u haul thing is what is slowing me down. but, I would like more privacy, my house is too close to the highway. my family has owned this house since 1909. *



Then keep it and move .. let your kids raise their kids there .. what about the cows 
? where would they go ?


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We are adding an addition on in the next few months ..
> 
> She loves it here more than me .. We are home


well i guess i was right about the bigger house part.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im bored to shit





korvette1977 said:


> I'll NEVER move ,,I love it here too much .. This is it,,, never again will I load a u haul ..
> 
> 
> This IS HOME



*Your patch and this'patch sound like el perfecto placo... why move...

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i guess i was right about the bigger house part.


Well that is really only because my 3 children will be coming to live with Us full time sometime over the summer .

Yep China will be a Step Mommy ( she is great with the kids) .

She is the one I should have had kids with..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aww.. thats good to hear man.. I know you miss them...



3.5 hours till twisty gets twisted... w00t..!!
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

My guy will be here tomorrow .. He got tied up.. 

I can wait .. No biggie


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

GOT AN OFFER!!!!! Cash; no inspection, no appraisal, settlement on the 15th of May...He is offering full price but he wants all the furnishings. I am going to counter with full price plus 10k he can have it all.......My belly is in knots.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> GOT AN OFFER!!!!! Cash; no inspection, no appraisal, settlement on the 15th of May...He is offering full price but he wants all the furnishings. I am going to counter with full price plus 10k he can have it all.......My belly is in knots.[/qu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

No building inspection, no appraisal? thats odd.... Id counter like you said ask for an additional 10k for furnishings... your getting lots of showings right? let his agent know how often its being shown. Thats great, good luck. Where I am houses are selling for way below asking..... its all f'd up... you musta priced it right


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> GOT AN OFFER!!!!! Cash; no inspection, no appraisal, settlement on the 15th of May...He is offering full price but he wants all the furnishings. I am going to counter with full price plus 10k he can have it all.......My belly is in knots.


good luck sunny


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

How long has it been on the market?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder If China will peel some grapes for me ...


Hee heee 

its pouring here .. damn ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> HEEE HEEEE
> 
> 
> IM getting a Fruit basket .. I love Pineapples


Yes, you very well may be getting a basket!! My guy is on his way over here now to work up the counter. I am assuming I will have an answer by tomorrow.



Cheech Wizard said:


> No building inspection, no appraisal? thats odd.... Id counter like you said ask for an additional 10k for furnishings... your getting lots of showings right? let his agent know how often its being shown. Thats great, good luck. Where I am houses are selling for way below asking..... its all f'd up... you musta priced it right


Cash sale! No inspections or appraisals needed! I am taking a beating though, a major one. I priced it very competitively and I was hoping the outcome was going to go down like this and it did. I need to get out of this house it is killing me financially. I am just happy that I actually got an offer. 



Kant said:


> good luck sunny


Thanks Kant!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> How long has it been on the market?


5 days....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

I Had a solid offer on mine with them in 7 days .. same people bought it ..


They were good to me ,,Thats why I told you about them.. Im glad its working for you ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I Had a solid offer on mine with them in 7 days .. same people bought it ..
> 
> 
> They were good to me ,,Thats why I told you about them.. Im glad its working for you ..


Ahhh Vette, this has worked out better than I could dream! I am thrilled.

LINK DID NOT WORK, sorry...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 1, 2009)

5 days and you got a full price offer, thats great! You know what they say about first offers, they are usually the best take the money and run! Good Luck


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Piss off the homeowners ass AFTER you close ..Go back and do something that will Piss them off .. Like toilet paper the presidents car..


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

I know this sounds mean but this could be one hell of an elaborate april fools joke.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> I know this sounds mean but this could be one hell of an elaborate april fools joke.....



That would mean NO FRUIT BASKET


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if this is a joke .. 

If not Its pretty fucked up 


http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090401/NEWS/90401016


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> GOT AN OFFER!!!!! Cash; no inspection, no appraisal, settlement on the 15th of May...He is offering full price but he wants all the furnishings. I am going to counter with full price plus 10k he can have it all.......My belly is in knots.


*Sunny.. don't go too far in the other direction... I sold a house myself.. after surveyors and inspectors.(who usually are against sellers, and will/may get kickbacks from agents/buyers) sometimes its best to avoid an inspector like the plague..they make their money by making the smallest issue seem like the house will collapse if work not done... if they'll sign an "as is" contract and say they took w/out inspection ..let the extras go...or that c***breath will find roof/drainage/electrical...etc issues which will knock thousands off the price... plus it is a buyers market.. don't rip yourself off but remember.for an inspectors bad report he/they(buyers) may go to a fixer up house.. those guys make their money finding faults which may not be issues at al..but looks good on their reports to justify a $300-$700 fee.. watch out for that..... Yeah.. take the stove washer...etc I lost over $ 1200 with just surveyors....... and thank god I said as is..*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I wonder if this is a joke ..
> 
> If not Its pretty fucked up
> 
> ...


lolz

"Troopers also charged a 15-year-old who made a smoking device for the boys. Troopers didnt release his name because of his age."


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lolz
> 
> "Troopers also charged a 15-year-old who made a smoking device for the boys. Troopers didnt release his name because of his age."



haha i laughed at that part too


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2314092]haha i laughed at that part too [/quote]

i like this part too ... 

"State police could not say if Tyson and Miczek have lawyers. Their phone number is no longer in service"

Hi guys this is ron from pocono record, about your kids being stoned at school .... do you have lawyers ?

wtf, howd you get my number ? *click*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

_*Chronic AHOY.....!!!!!!!!



There be much rejoicing..........!!!

*_


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> I know this sounds mean but this could be one hell of an elaborate april fools joke.....


Lol! My brother said the same thing! I would be pissed!



Twistyman said:


> *Sunny.. don't go too far in the other direction... I sold a house myself.. after surveyors and inspectors.(who usually are against sellers, and will/may get kickbacks from agents/buyers) sometimes its best to avoid an inspector like the plague..they make their money by making the smallest issue seem like the house will collapse if work not done... if they'll sign an "as is" contract and say they took w/out inspection ..let the extras go...or that c***breath will find roof/drainage/electrical...etc issues which will knock thousands off the price... plus it is a buyers market.. don't rip yourself off but remember.for an inspectors bad report he/they(buyers) may go to a fixer up house.. those guys make their money finding faults which may not be issues at al..but looks good on their reports to justify a $300-$700 fee.. watch out for that..... Yeah.. take the stove washer...etc I lost over $ 1200 with just surveyors....... and thank god I said as is..*


I wish I would of read this before I did my counter offer...I feel like I may of blown it, I don't know. My realtor said I came back too high. He offered full price (229k) with all the furnishings inside and out, including everything on the walls, bed linens, dishes, knick knacks, everything. I countered him with 229k with the outside furniture and pool accessories; OR 239k for everything he saw in the house, even my framed pictures. I went through and priced everything out (what I paid for the stuff) and it came to 26K. He would be getting it all for 10K with all the work done! Everything is hung and is perfect....He has 24 hours to respond. My realtor told me I was making a mistake. I don't know, I am just going with my 'gut'. But, you are right about all the inspections and appraisels I could avoid. I am torn, but, whats done is done and we will all know by tomorrow.....Alright I am rambling...must get stoned now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Lol! My brother said the same thing! I would be pissed!
> 
> 
> I wish I would of read this before I did my counter offer...I feel like I may of blown it, I don't know. My realtor said I came back too high. He offered full price (229k) with all the furnishings inside and out, including everything on the walls, bed linens, dishes, knick knacks, everything. I countered him with 229k with the outside furniture and pool accessories; OR 239k for everything he saw in the house, even my framed pictures. I went through and priced everything out (what I paid for the stuff) and it came to 26K. He would be getting it all for 10K with all the work done! Everything is hung and is perfect....He has 24 hours to respond. My realtor told me I was making a mistake. I don't know, I am just going with my 'gut'. But, you are right about all the inspections and appraisels I could avoid. I am torn, but, whats done is done and we will all know by tomorrow.....Alright I am rambling...must get stoned now.


You can withdraw that offer within 3 days .. Write a letter saying there is a mistake in it .. It will not be binding even if its signed by him.. Did he take an Inventory ? I bet not .. Pictures of property ? 

You have a few outs dont panic ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

start changing your pictures with $20 knock off's from an art store ..

Start hiding the stuff you wanna keep ..outta sight outta mind


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

My hope is he takes the 239k furnished. I hope. I just hope I don't insult him, he is a cash buyer and he is waiving all inspections, etc...
Vette do you think I should withdraw and just accept his original offer of 229k(asking price) fully furnished?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no clue ..ask Your husband .. 

Ask your Dad. Hide the good stuff .. Is it all listed on the offer ? 

get a van rent a storage unit .. Does he get the birds too? 

do you have a lawyer ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sunny. its a chess game..usually if they come back a second time... there's some interest... don't fold but show a willingness to talk.... bottom line is seller and buyer both wants someone thats willing to be open to sit and back and forth. the worst is the NO..final offer... more so now with a multitude of choices..usually 1 thing sells a house over the next.. you may just have that one thing.. garage for guy/walk in closet.... not to sound sexist.. but you get my meaning....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I am just going to roll with this. The worst scenario is he says no. I think I would feel better if the hubby was here, but, oh well....If the buyer really wants it he will counter me again and if not it wasn't meant to be. I just have never heard of buying the house and wanting all the personal things in it. This is a new one for me. Everytime I have sold a house I always took my stuff with me. Very strange to me, but it is all good. I will know tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Not an easy thing.. with or without your other half......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Num Num Num.. this weed tastes like hash when you let it out slowly........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hash... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


I have hash.. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Enjoy... I'm going to smoke a joint and watch Law & Order..



Evening all..
*


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello everyone, Time to Fire this uP.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hello everyone, Time to Fire this uP.


Hi Chiceh!!!! Go to it girl!!!

Things going well.... your week off went really quickly!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hi Chiceh!!!! Go to it girl!!!
> 
> Things going well.... your week off went really quickly!


You are telling me that went quick. I am good. How are things with you?


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> You are telling me that went quick. I am good. How are things with you?


Doing fine, thanks!

45 more days of school..... but who is counting?!?!?!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Doing fine, thanks!
> 
> 45 more days of school..... but who is counting?!?!?!


Ya, spring is here and the gardening season begins! lol I luv it. Any big plans for the summer?


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya, spring is here and the gardening season begins! lol I luv it. Any big plans for the summer?


We are taking a cruise at the end of June, beginning of July. First cruise for both of us. Visiting Halifax and St. John's. I think it will be a blast.

Otherwise, checking into getting certified as a massage therapist? Something I have always been interested in. Have to check how much time and money I will have to spend. And if it can be done over summers and in the evening once school is back in session.

How about you?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> We are taking a cruise at the end of June, beginning of July. First cruise for both of us. Visiting Halifax and St. John's. I think it will be a blast.
> 
> Otherwise, checking into getting certified as a massage therapist? Something I have always been interested in. Have to check how much time and money I will have to spend. And if it can be done over summers and in the evening once school is back in session.
> 
> How about you?



Oh cool, coming to Canada Eh!, lol. Halifax is such a pretty city, lots to see and do there. I have yet to get anywhere else out there though. 
Massage therapy is awesome, I go all the time. 
Hubby and I are going to start Jujitsu this month, I can't wait to learn it.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Chiceh... have a great day tomorrow. Gotta get some beauty sleep.

Hugs sweetie!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

Morning everyone! I think I am the first one up today! Cannot sleep, too much on my mind....Wake n Bake!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im here ,,


It chilly morning here 37 outside and wet


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

Good morning you guys, it's 52 right now, but supposed to rain later. 

How's the house selling coming along Sunny? 

2 hours until 72 hours cigarette free. (Ever notice how people are always, hey I quit smoking but at the same time they know exactly how long it's been since they've smoked) 

Why do I have a medal? I've been avoiding the computer because it was the cigarette zone?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning you guys, it's 52 right now, but supposed to rain later.
> 
> How's the house selling coming along Sunny?
> 
> ...


*G'Day all.... the comp was hard for me too when I was quitting..I'd keep a straw in my mouth.. it seemed to help chewing on it.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Miss, Vette and Twisty! I was wondering where you were yesterday Miss! I have an offer on the house but I countered it and I don't know what is going to happen....This is why I cannot sleep, lol!! I will know by 6pm tonight whether or not it is sold..........STRESSFUL!

I am getting ready to fire one up, it is a lil early but screw it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a pretty fast time for getting an offer Sunny. 

Have you been looking for somewhere to move to yet?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That's a pretty fast time for getting an offer Sunny.
> 
> Have you been looking for somewhere to move to yet?


Yeah it is fast that is what made me uneasy...He offered asking price but he wants all my stuff inside. I countered with 10k higher and I am waiting. I don't know where I will be moving, lol. If he accepts my counter offer I will have to be out of here by May 15....Who knows where I will end up. I am thinking Maryland, this way I can leave and the kids will take care of the pets and house while I go and stay with their Dad in Germany. I really don't know! I thought I would have about 6 months to decide, maybe not now.
Congrats on your 72 hours!!!!! That is incredible, you must have a strong willpower!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

I find that strange when people want the stuff along with the house. Especially when the stuff isn't part of the offer. 

I think I'd want 10K extra for the stuff too, buying odds and ends can really add up.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

you did too good of a job cleaning and staging the house sunny


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

1 more day till the weekend 
morning !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

Mornin Robert and Weedman! 

Miss I said the same thing yesterday, I think it is strange! My realtor said I came back too high and it may piss the guy off and he is a cash buyer, so no inspections or anything....I don't care, all this crap adds up when you start thinking what you paid for everything. We will see, if it is meant to be it will be!
I will be on edge all day today until I get his response. I have more showings today starting at 10 am....I am getting high now because I know I won't be smoking all day today, sucks..


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

drug mover looking for a safe house you've made the wrong people mad


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> drug mover looking for a safe house you've made the wrong people mad


LOL SHUT UP!! I think he is an investor and he wants a ready made house so he can just turn around and rent it out. I don't know what he is, I do know he waived everything like inspections and he offered full price...and I went ahead and said 'nah, I want more money' lol lol....I don't know what is going to happen, it should be interesting.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

say hello to my lil friend....................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> say hello to my lil friend....................


Oh hell no!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

no!!!! im talking about the movie scar face


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

I would want more money too. If you start adding what it would cost to go out and buy everything new again, I bet it would add up to more than 10K. It's pretty selfish of the guy to think that he can get your stuff for free if he pays asking price on the house. The sign says house for sale, not fully furnished house for sale.

I'd want over 10K for my china cabinet alone, it's been in the family for nearly 100 years, you can't just go and buy heirloom quality like that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> no!!!! im talking about the movie scar face


I know!! I was imaging Pacino in my house saying that!!! And I am thinking to myself ' Oh, hell no' LOL, I understood..



misshestermoffitt said:


> I would want more money too. If you start adding what it would cost to go out and buy everything new again, I bet it would add up to more than 10K. It's pretty selfish of the guy to think that he can get your stuff for free if he pays asking price on the house. The sign says house for sale, not fully furnished house for sale.
> 
> I'd want over 10K for my china cabinet alone, it's been in the family for nearly 100 years, you can't just go and buy heirloom quality like that.


EXACTLY!!! THANK YOU!!! I was out here last night looking for advice but I could only find Vette and Twisty (no offense) and I think women look at it differently then men. Thank you Miss, you really made me feel better....


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

i would agree with miss because i went with my wife and we purchased a bedroom set ,good god 10k is cheap for a house full of furniture


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Woo hoo.. free spuds.. I go to store and they charged me $3.49 each for two bags..they're supposed to be two for $3.00... so I get my $7.00 back and free spuds... got to love screwed up store scanners....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah Twisty!!! I love when that happens!

Exactly Robert! And he will be getting everything, pictures, vases, everything. So I am offering him a deal!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

If he scoffs at the extra 10K then offer him the house, with no stuff for asking price.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

So whats the good word ?

Im still hurting ,But less then the last two days 

Im going to smoke some Hijack and see how I feel afterwards ..

Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If he scoffs at the extra 10K then offer him the house, with no stuff for asking price.


I already did! I did a counter of 10k more fully furnished or asking price and I will throw in the outdoor furniture and decorations....I think I am being fair.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Earth Wind and Fire and Chicago At the Bethel Woods Center NY June 14th 

That will be a Hell of a show ..I wanna go


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

I think he's trying to take advantage and get a lot of something for nothing. 

You should leave Sharon for him as part of the stuff.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think he's trying to take advantage and get a lot of something for nothing.
> 
> You should leave Sharon for him as part of the stuff.


I tried already, lol....He wants my lizard aquarium but he doesn't want the lizard! I told him Scoobies house is NOT for sale.....He is looking for one of the many Florida deals, and he will get one at asking price with NO furnishings. It really is a buyers time.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So whats the good word ?
> 
> Im still hurting ,But less then the last two days
> 
> ...


*Hope it works....
I shouldn't have smoked, a joint before my test.. now I'll pass out or fall asleep in the booth...........
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

What test Twisty?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

What's he going to use the aquarium for if he doesn't want the lizard?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What's he going to use the aquarium for if he doesn't want the lizard?


I think he just liked the way the house is set up and he wants to buy it exactly the way I have it....Scoobies aquarium is huge and I have a waterfall and foliage in it. You can't even find Scoobie half the time. He just liked the way it looked in the kitchen nook. It is weird Miss, he even wants my bed and my linens...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

leave him some skid marked dirty underwear too.. Free..


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

does he want the cloths to stay?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

My thoughts exactly Vette, lol...

Robert I don't care if he wants my clothes, he is NOT getting them!!! I think this is just crazy.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the 4th house I have bought in my lifetime. I can honestly say at all the houses I viewed when buying I never once wanted the furnishings. Maybe this is the new way, dunno.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

[youtube]yCc1uJNrCJg[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

If you feel like your getting rooked then go to the fish store .. Buy 2-3 lbs of whiting fillets .. Start stashing them in tight spots in the house .. within a week the house will smell so bad he will have to throw everything out .. We did that to an apt my friend got thrown out of from his crackhead landlord .. It stunk for MONTHS


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Waaaa hooooo.... Drs. office just called.. Dr. had an emergency at hosp. (hope the persons OK) and my appointment was canceled... so I hear a joint calling me....

plus she was all sorry and said I get my choice to booking times... 7:30am...1st in...1st out...
*


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 2, 2009)

Man this new stuff I got from cali is so nice. Yesterday I took some over to a friend that just had back surgery and he does not smoke much at all, couple of times a years out on the boat. He took two hits off a joint and within 10 minutes he started flushing real bad and laided back in the chair for about 45 minutes before coming back. I laughed my ass off at him, such a light weight. LOL!!!

O ya good morning yall!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2009)

_shrimp works_ better , did you leave cookies out he was probably stoned when he made the offer


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> leave him some skid marked dirty underwear too.. Free..


*But those are my favorite leopard skin design ones.......*



korvette1977 said:


> If you feel like your getting rooked then go to the fish store .. Buy 2-3 lbs of whiting fillets .. Start stashing them in tight spots in the house .. within a week the house will smell so bad he will have to throw everything out .. We did that to an apt my friend got thrown out of from his crackhead landlord .. It stunk for MONTHS


*We used to do "hide a coil"... you'd hid a turd in a guys car.... or an uncooked chicken leg if you really hated him... you can spill milk in a car... I did...had to rip out carpet and wash it.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 2, 2009)

Bed linens? Makes me think of "striptease" Burt Reynolds covered in vasiline sniffing dryer lint. 






Sunnysideup said:


> It is weird Miss, he even wants my bed and my linens...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

freeindeed2008 said:


> Man this new stuff I got from cali is so nice. Yesterday I took some over to a friend that just had back surgery and he does not smoke much at all, couple of times a years out on the boat. He took two hits off a joint and within 10 minutes he started flushing real bad and laided back in the chair for about 45 minutes before coming back. I laughed my ass off at him, such a light weight. LOL!!!
> 
> O ya good morning yall!!!!


*Hey.. I kind of miss those lightweight days.. a butt toke of good Kashmir hash and I'd be giggling like an idiot.... 



I heard that...!!! 
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is weird Miss, he even wants my bed and my linens...


lol.... and leave that hamper full of dirty panties over there


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Santa Berry and Hijack mix topped with Hash .. Im toasted


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Santa Berry and Hijack mix topped with Hash .. Im toasted


*I'm twisty.. glad to met you.... 
So you doing tastes of the world........ I'd be flat on my back if I smoked that pile....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm twisty.. glad to met you....
> So you doing tastes of the world........ I'd be flat on my back if I smoked that pile....
> *


'

Not really the world .. But its from a small backyard in Northern Cali...

6 month cure on the Santa Berry ..Its Heavenly


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> '
> 
> Not really the world .. But its from a small backyard in Northern Cali...
> 
> 6 month cure on the Santa Berry ..Its Heavenly


BS.....i am O U T 

gonna speed dry a few "casualties" in a bit.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

[youtube]WCbm7HzVkUk[/youtube]


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 2, 2009)

idk if anybody likes styles P 

but this track is pretty damn good for blazin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQT63WDntrY


shh, see I ain't ever smoke before
so I'm gonna take two hits and I'm gonna blow my mind away
I never thought I'd be getting high today (hey)
now it's on me again
so I take another pull (woooooo)
we in the Cadillac, floating like the ocean
suddenly everything was moving in slow motion

so I take another hit
and try to relax
I'm beating on my chest
CJ beating on my back
somebody help me I think I'm about to die
but I got it
I got it
Whoa
so I pass the blunt and it came right back to me
but I know this smoke is still running through me
I don't think I'm gonna ever open my eyes
my homegirl said why?
and I said 'cause I'm high


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im numb.............................


still a little pain but not much...

codeine and backlefen

Santa Berry and hash.. 

Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im numb.............................
> 
> 
> still a little pain but not much...
> ...


i wish i had the sb or the hash 

but im HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i wish i had the sb or the hash
> 
> but im HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH lol


 take a ride over ..I'll hook ya up..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 2, 2009)

Is Santa Berry really good Vette? I never had it before.... Ive heard of it but never tried it


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Is Santa Berry really good Vette? I never had it before.... Ive heard of it but never tried it



yes it is VERY good .. 

excellent High .. great taste , smell. A+


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Is Santa Berry really good Vette? I never had it before.... Ive heard of it but never tried it


*Thats the joy of moving away from commercial crap to all those odd named goodies that people are growing........ its hard to go back.... 


*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 2, 2009)

I know what you mean.. variety is the spice of life..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds great Vette... yummy


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

morning all


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*morning all.........I'm trading some of my WW seeds with a guy on another site for strawbeery cough seeds...ever since I watched the movie "children of men" I have wanted some strawberry cough........*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Strawberry Cough, one of my fav strains, how is that going to happen tho? send it to each other or what


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL....


The weed Underground .. I love CO - OPs


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2317901]I love Strawberry Cough, one of my fav strains, how is that going to happen tho? send it to each other or what[/quote]*yep...I send him mine and he sends me his........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

You gotta love having carrier pigions


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

"how much you need again, a Dub?"


"yea man, thats what I need"


"aight, stand out side in about 5 mins, my Carrier pigeon is on his way"


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta love having carrier pigions


*you know the air tubes banks use at the drive thru? I think that would be a lot better than the internet. if we all had air tubes, if somebody needed a bud or some seeds...wooshhhhh......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know the air tubes banks use at the drive thru? I think that would be a lot better than the internet. if we all had air tubes, if somebody needed a bud or some seeds...wooshhhhh......*


It would create Jobs ..

You could send pipe bobs too.. I dont think it would work.. People are weird and like to kill..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> It would create Jobs ..
> 
> You could send pipe bobs too.. I dont think it would work.. People are weird and like to kill..


*look at much work/technology has gone into the internet. if we had put all that work/technology into air tubes...who knows???*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *look at much work/technology has gone into the internet. if we had put all that work/technology into air tubes...who knows???*


 True ,, who know what it could have been.........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta love having carrier pigions


*Sunnys parrots.. 

"You pay now.." or get your ass bit............


joint time... Law & orders on... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> True ,, who know what it could have been.........


*It could be like..."here vette try this bud"....wooshhhhhhh................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm smoking a fat bowl of Hijack then im going to hit some new trails .. Gotta wear my helmet for this expedition .....


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

Kush 

this is my homie's friend

[youtube]_VjF8_YUHkE[/youtube]


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

2:45 and no response.....he has til 6:30....Not looking good over here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> 2:45 and no response.....he has til 6:30....Not looking good over here.


*calm down, smoke another dooby...it will be ok............*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2318495]Kush 

this is my homie's friend

[youtube]_VjF8_YUHkE[/youtube][/QUOTE]

Looks like fun SICC


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *calm down, smoke another dooby...it will be ok............*


Yuppers...that is exactly what I am doing....I am turning everything over to fate....


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

haha yea NG towards the end he eats shit, and he starts to puke haha


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2318863]haha yea NG towards the end he eats shit, and he starts to puke haha[/QUOTE]

That's the sport of it  He should have smoked a few more bowls before going up there


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

So I took a ride around our property .. I spotted all kinds of signs of spring ,
This is part of the river on the end of our land 












I spotted this too 






I love it down here 

















The road in and out 






Right over this hill is our house


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

my mount while going through the woods .. OUCH no shocks on this model 







This is part of Tn. gas's pipeline 








It goes for miles and off of it I spotted this.. I might put a few plants Inside this foundation this year












Its about a mile in from any road . pretty abandoned area


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

nice area you live in vett


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Bro.. I have to live in the woods .. Im not a people person


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

ever spot a Big Foot out there yet?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*vette is bigfoot............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nah... 

Im not that hairy ,, I just got a haircut two weeks ago


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeoooooooowwww![youtube]XgDrJ5Z2rKw[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Stoney 


Is that a cold sore on your lip?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

If it is, you left it on me.


korvette1977 said:


> Hey Stoney
> 
> 
> Is that a cold sore on your lip?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope its a corn flake that you missed this morning 


Another Wacko Parent 
http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090402/NEWS/90402013


On another note .. Click it and turn it up .................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sL2mednZKI


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*oh SNAP...............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Why were there corn flakes on your dick?


korvette1977 said:


> Nope its corn flake that you missed this morning
> 
> 
> Another Wacko Parent
> ...


----------



## dbo24242 (Apr 2, 2009)

ayyyyyyyyyeee


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*that's corny............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm such a flake.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's corny............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why were there corn flakes on your dick?


 Nope ..Capt N Crunch


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Why did you make Cap N Crunch get on your dick?


korvette1977 said:


> Nope ..Capt N Crunch


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

[youtube]ILr8l4rbr70[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cause China Likes Capt N Crunch with milk ..


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

Doing a quick fly by before I have to get back to doing work.....hopefully i won't pass out before I finish what I need to get done for tonight


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Not cream?


korvette1977 said:


> Cause China Likes Capt N Crunch with milk ..


Steak and prostitute night at your place again?


Kant said:


> Doing a quick fly by before I have to get back to doing work.....hopefully i won't pass out before I finish what I need to get done for tonight


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't knock it just because it's Michael Jackson.This was before he became a plastic ghoul doll. [youtube]7Zgw3E9ipUc[/youtube]


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not cream?
> 
> Steak and prostitute night at your place again?


if by stake and prostitute you mean 1500 lines of code and a midnight deadline then yes!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm smoking a fat bowl of Hijack then im going to hit some new trails .. Gotta wear my helmet for this expedition .....


*Evil korvettil.....*



tipsgnob said:


> *vette is bigfoot............*


*Oh foot... I thought you said............................. *

*Shit I have to go out to the store and I don't want to...... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 2, 2009)

Well Vette you may not being getting any fruit quite yet....We will know for sure in the morning. He didn't like my counter offer so he countered, and then I countered again...Good god this gets confusing....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well Vette you may not being getting any fruit quite yet....We will know for sure in the morning. He didn't like my counter offer so he countered, and then I countered again...Good god this gets confusing....


*what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger...*


*Really... well get your ass over here and help me carry my groceries.... tomorrow may be dirt day too....... if sales tax rebate comes......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well Vette you may not being getting any fruit quite yet....We will know for sure in the morning. He didn't like my counter offer so he countered, and then I countered again...Good god this gets confusing....


 It does not matter if I get it now or later ..Im sure that that assist to sell will get it sold .. I'll just sit and wait .. Just like growing weed .. Its a waiting game


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

*sigh* so do i pull another all nighter or do i pass out?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*pass out............*


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *pass out............*


yeah....but that work still needs to get done.....and i just hit another wind and i've been up for a while already so i might as well keep going....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> yeah....but that work still needs to get done.....and i just hit another wind and i've been up for a while already so i might as well keep going....


*you can do it...........*


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can do it...........*


I can, I have and I will


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*kant kant kant kant kant kunt kant kant......you can do it.......*


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *kant kant kant kant kant kunt kant kant......you can do it.......*


well i've been awake for 40+ hours so what's another 18?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i've been awake for 40+ hours so what's another 18?


*you are no longer the bud bat...you are now codebat.....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are no longer the bud bat...you are now codebat.....*


sleep is over rated.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> sleep is over rated.


*smoke some foo and drink 4 cups of coffee...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *smoke some foo and drink 4 cups of coffee...*


It's raining really hard outside. besides if i smoke anything in my current state i'd likely pass out. but the coffee thing i got down.


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

uggh....I have this really nasty headache right now....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh.Well,steak and prostitutes at my house, then!


Kant said:


> if by stake and prostitute you mean 1500 lines of code and a midnight deadline then yes!


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

so i have a dilemma. I have a lot of work that needs to get done by tomorrow but I also need to be somewhat coherent tomorrow. So do i stay up all night getting work done (slowly) or do i go to sleep and hope i can get it done tomorrow morning?

also I think tips might be trying to kill me....but that might be all in my head


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Sleep a few hours.


Kant said:


> so i have a dilemma. I have a lot of work that needs to get done by tomorrow but I also need to be somewhat coherent tomorrow. So do i stay up all night getting work done (slowly) or do i go to sleep and hope i can get it done tomorrow morning?


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sleep a few hours.


I'm not sure I'd be able to pull that off. I pulled an all nighter last night so when I sleep it's going be for a while.....


----------



## Kant (Apr 2, 2009)

R4WR!! I am easily distracted......


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

2am bump 



this is all for you tips....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Well...if I need to pull all nighters, I have Adderall,lol.


Kant said:


> I'm not sure I'd be able to pull that off. I pulled an all nighter last night so when I sleep it's going be for a while.....


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...if I need to pull all nighters, I have Adderall,lol.


I have caffeine and masochism


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Caffeine doesn't keep me up anymore.


Kant said:


> I have caffeine and masochism


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Caffeine doesn't keep me up anymore.


it doesn't really keep me up it, it keeps me normal.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I hear ya there, lol.


Kant said:


> it doesn't really keep me up it, it keeps me normal.....


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Today is going to be a good day. I have that feeling.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I've decided to try and quit caffeine altogether.Welcome to headache city for the next week, stoney....


Kant said:


> Today is going to be a good day. I have that feeling.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've decided to try and quit caffeine altogether.Welcome to headache city for the next week, stoney....


I tried that once....I failed miserably....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I've tried before, but I just like it so much.But I'm strong,and I can do it.


Kant said:


> I tried that once....I failed miserably....


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've tried before, but I just like it so much.But I'm strong,and I can do it.


I like coffee way too much.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Hate coffee.Love pepsi.


Kant said:


> I like coffee way too much.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hate coffee.Love pepsi.


3 shots of espresso, a pack of swiss mix hot chocolate and steamed whole milk *drool*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude...do you put your pinky up, too?


Kant said:


> 3 shots of espresso, a pack of swiss mix hot chocolate and steamed whole milk *drool*


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude...do you put your pinky up, too?


you scoff but you have yet to taste perfection.


----------



## Tastes like popcorn (Apr 3, 2009)

I really don't care for wake and bake, nothing wrong if you like it and it makes you happy, but for me theirs no good music on the radio and i prefer to keep my nose clean, i feel the stuff is too special to throw it away like that. Less is more, especially when your metabolic half-life is between 10-30 days. It may be worth adding that this is coming from somebody whose trying curb my smoking, so if for some reason thats not something you have to worry about then just disregard what i said.


PS:FIRST POST YOS!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Bitter aftertaste does nothing for me, scoff, scoff.


Kant said:


> you scoff but you have yet to taste perfection.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bitter aftertaste does nothing for me, scoff, scoff.


well the swiss mix and milk balance it out nicely.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, maybe one day I'll try it.


Kant said:


> well the swiss mix and milk balance it out nicely.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, maybe one day I'll try it.


If i ever got off my ass to make some honey oil, i'd add that and then it would be godlike.

It's a great mid winter drink.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a little scared of honey oil.I might fuck that up.


Kant said:


> If i ever got off my ass to make some honey oil, i'd add that and then it would be godlike.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm a little scared of honey oil.I might fuck that up.


me too, I also don't have an excess of bud right now so I can't really try even if i wanted to.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I don't exactly swim in bud myself.


Kant said:


> me too, I also don't have an excess of bud right now so I can't really try even if i wanted to.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't wait till august rolls around. I want to start growing again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm growing now.


Kant said:


> I can't wait till august rolls around. I want to start growing again.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm growing now.


i've been watching...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

She's doing better,lol.My four clones all rooted, too.First time cloning.It's not hard!


Kant said:


> i've been watching...


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> She's doing better,lol.My four clones all rooted, too.First time cloning.It's not hard!


nice. I've never tried cloning. but I don't really have anywhere to put them assuming my grow room is occupied by the mothers.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't either.I'm giving them away.


Kant said:


> nice. I've never tried cloning. but I don't really have anywhere to put them assuming my grow room is occupied by the mothers.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

it's still raining here.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Gather that rainwater, man!It's good for your plants.


Kant said:


> it's still raining here.....


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Gather that rainwater, man!It's good for your plants.


but that's the problem. I don't have plants....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I know.Maybe you can store it in some aged barrels.



Kant said:


> but that's the problem. I don't have plants....


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know.Maybe you can store it in some aged barrels.


I suppose If i started one right now and made the grow really short I could finish it before i move....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Pot plants are like potato chips.One is never enough.


Kant said:


> I suppose If i started one right now and made the grow really short I could finish it before i move....


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pot plants are like potato chips.One is never enough.


well i mean one small grow......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Do, it, I'll subscribe!Do it, man, do it!(peer pressure)


Kant said:


> well i mean one small grow......


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do, it, I'll subscribe!Do it, man, do it!(peer pressure)


hmmmm....tempting...I'd have to find my seeds and i'd have to clean my equipment....maybe.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Whoa...I just found out this guy I used to hang out with got arrested...




XXXXXX, Iowa  XXXXXX police say they found about a quarter-pound of marijuana inside a car they stopped Thursday.

XXXX x. XXXX, 33, XXX XXX St., Apt.X ,, allegedly possessed 110 grams of marijuana in five baggies when police stopped him about 3:30 p.m. on Iowa Highway XX.

XXXXX was arrested on charges of possession of marijuana with intent to deliver and failure to affix the drug tax stamp, both Class D felonies.

He was also cited for having an open container of alcohol inside the vehicle.
XXXXXX is being held in XXXXXX County Jail on a $100,000 bond.

A preliminary hearing is scheduled for Monday, March 23.

A Class D felony is punishable by up to five years in prison and $7,500 in fines.


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

wow...he must have had some thing fun planned  


sux that he got caught though...


----------



## Kant (Apr 3, 2009)

damn......my latest wind is fading.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I better go to bed, too.Love and hugs.


Kant said:


> damn......my latest wind is fading.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Morning folks .


Hijack and Hash is in the Bowl..

Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

China Is Going out to breakfast before school with "" The Girls "" So Im driving her in to town..

I'll be back to get stoned with you folks in a little while


----------



## monsterkillr1 (Apr 3, 2009)

gmorning and cheers!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning folks .
> 
> 
> Hijack and Hash is in the Bowl..
> ...


*G'Day vette... I'm deciding between dirt or a cheap ass camera.... 
Don't feel like riding short bus today to get dirt... so maybe I'll see about that crap camera..... says its for win 98 too... so maybe I'll take a chance...

Babies are popping buds all over... 1 month old tomorrow... One has a lot of yellow leaves so theres something with that one...we'll see how some cal/mg and N helps..it seems more than just normal flowering yellowing....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

monsterkillr1 said:


> gmorning and cheers!!


*Hi... welcome...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 3, 2009)

Good morning and a happy wake and bake to all....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Im back home .. got coffee 

Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 3, 2009)

Smokin some dank. I think HGMM is close to done. I've been flushing every other day.

HGMM 2 popped as a male yesterday, it's now a part of the yard, first mow of the season yesterday. I was all like "Yeah, I get to mow, winters over, w00t, then about halfway through it turned to, fuckin mowing........raaaarrrrrhhhhhh"


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Get a riding mower .. 

My neck feels 50% better today .. Im glad .. Its pouring here , I got to go pick up my daughters today after school. China is taking the ride with me so It wont be too bad .. 
I wont have to mow for about a month yet


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Glad the necks getting better... anything sore alone the spine really makes everything hard... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 3, 2009)

Morning all.....Wakey Bakey!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

I see you got that medal back..

China has been working the knots out of my back .. It was super tight .. I guess that it all builds up and when It cant get any tighter I guess it spreads .. Its nice not having to wince every time I turn my neck


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all.....Wakey Bakey!


*Morning Sunny.. that parrot makes me laugh.. looks like its just full of mischief..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys, do you all get emails out here from peeps with questions? I just did and I don't want to tell this guy the wrong thing....

Here it is:
1) if i have a bug problem is it ok to spray a little raid poison in my closet? 

2) i have two plants about a foot and a half tall. i was using random nutes for veg 20-20-20 that i got from ebay for about 8$. 
it was 6 bags that you mix with water and feed them. it did great for veg, my plants got nice and big after i fed them that. although the two plants i have now are badly stunted because i left them in some cups way too long. the plant that wasnt stunted was pretty big but it turned out to be male. (i only had enough soil at the time to do 1/3 transplants)
now for flowering i have been using a 10-30-20 but i just used the last of it and am gonna order some 5-15-24. my question is, what kind of yield and bud am i looking at using these types of nutrients. 
actually let me post you the link so you can get a better look...
http://cgi.ebay.ca/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...m=180341861665


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I see you got that medal back..
> 
> China has been working the knots out of my back .. It was super tight .. I guess that it all builds up and when It cant get any tighter I guess it spreads .. Its nice not having to wince every time I turn my neck


*Yeah farting..ow. sneezing...ow.. ahem... wiping.. its all an event.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny.. that parrot makes me laugh.. looks like its just full of mischief..*


Aww Twisty she is such a sweetheart. Here is a pic of her when she was just a lil baby.....Her bib says "don't blame me, I just got here"


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Aww Twisty she is such a sweetheart. Here is a pic of her when she was just a lil baby.....Her bib says "don't blame me, I just got here"



haha thats a cute pic  

Morning !


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Morning America .Is about to show a $50 computer ,, Check it out


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

For $50 I'll get my kids each one 



its a netbook


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

www.abcnews.com

Att has a catch , 2 year agreement at $60 a month .. Thats $1500



screw that idea


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> www.abcnews.com
> 
> Att has a catch , 2 year agreement at $60 a month .. Thats $1500
> 
> ...



there always is .... computer prolly sucks ass too


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well my kids are better off without one ,, They are too young ,, China Lets them use her laptop, But she watch's everything they do too.. 

They touch mine and they will get broken fingers ,,( Im kidding but they dont know that )


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey guys, do you all get emails out here from peeps with questions? I just did and I don't want to tell this guy the wrong thing....
> 
> Here it is:
> 1) if i have a bug problem is it ok to spray a little raid poison in my closet?
> ...


*I wouldn't use Raid.. there are insecticides made for fruit bearing plants... its safer for people, but I don't like that inside use... I'd remove plants and spray/oil outside, then wash area WELL .. but if you want to do it inside, I'd say neem oil..but what sort of bugs... mites..flies.aphids.....?? they all have different remedies..like fly strips..etc.. if mites lightly soaped water and wash under leaves daily..it worked for me .two months ago..

those nutes are OK..just use a max of 5ml per gallon.. I used to use them 20's ..etc but always fought burn, they're very strong....
yield is a wild card he said plants were stunted root bound so its anyones guess... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

Tastes like popcorn said:


> I really don't care for wake and bake, nothing wrong if you like it and it makes you happy, but for me theirs no good music on the radio and i prefer to keep my nose clean, i feel the stuff is too special to throw it away like that. Less is more, especially when your metabolic half-life is between 10-30 days. It may be worth adding that this is coming from somebody whose trying curb my smoking, so if for some reason thats not something you have to worry about then just disregard what i said.
> 
> 
> PS:FIRST POST YOS!!


*welcome to riu.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Morning Tips ... 

Must be nice getting up when 1/2 the day is gone ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey guys, do you all get emails out here from peeps with questions? I just did and I don't want to tell this guy the wrong thing....
> 
> Here it is:
> 1) if i have a bug problem is it ok to spray a little raid poison in my closet?
> ...


*I'm** confused...how does this person know your email address?*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

maybe she means PM'S


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Tips ...
> 
> Must be nice getting up when 1/2 the day is gone ..


*dude...I was up at 5:30 taking care of business, while your lazy ass is setting in front of the computer drinking coffee, smokin the weed....I'm wading thru cow shit....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> maybe she means PM'S


*maybe...how's the weedman today?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*I think theres a thingy in options where you can get emails...... I used to get them for friend requests...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Such a tough enchilada filled up with nada . . . .


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *maybe...how's the weedman today?*



...tired ..... easily aggravated 

you ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ...tired ..... easily aggravated
> 
> you ?


 *about the same as you....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

morning/afternoon all


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

*sicc...................*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

How's it goin Tips?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2323202]How's it goin Tips?



[/quote]*good, thanks....got to run some errands today...wish I had not smoked this joint.*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha i feel you on that, Somtimes i get weirded out, when im high in public 

always feels like everyone kno's your high


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2323235]Haha i feel you on that, Somtimes i get weirded out, when im high in public 

always feels like everyone kno's your high[/quote]
*exactly...plus there is that whole getting ready to go thing...*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea that too, I've been wanting to update my journal but im just too high and lazy right now haha


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

Takes me forever to get ready after that first toke but once I get going it seems fine.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

everything is better when your high


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2323709]everything is better when your high[/QUOTE]

Not talking to the police


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea thats even better, I've done it before, when you got a big afro, you tend to get stopped alot, damn pigs


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good, thanks....got to run some errands today...wish I had not smoked this joint.*


*Hey SICC.... LOL tips... same shit here... I had to go out and smoked before the store opened...... Mistake...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2323739]Yea thats even better, I've done it before, when you got a big afro, you tend to get stopped alot, damn pigs [/QUOTE]

Fro's are the shit fuck the police!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey SICC.... LOL tips... same shit here... I had to go out and smoked before the store opened...... Mistake...*



hows it goin twist?

Its always random, sometimes you have a good experience being high in public, but then there times your like damn, im an idiot haha


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

almost time to go home !


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Not talking to the police


[quote="SICC";2323739]Yea thats even better, I've done it before, when you got a big afro, you tend to get stopped alot, damn pigs [/quote]

ever talk to the cops 20 minutes after smoking while holding a 2 foot bong ?
..... i have


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ever talk to the cops 20 minutes after smoking while holding a 2 foot bong ?
> ..... i have


I guess at that point you just hit it again and offer them some


I don't like the police . . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

haha naw, But i have had my Weed givin bac to me many times from the cops, i love califorina


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I guess at that point you just hit it again and offer them some
> 
> 
> I don't like the police . . . .



haha, its not medi in my state ....

me n friend were chilln down my block listening to some tunes.. smokn
we drive back to my house and he parks on the road ..
start walkn down my driveway and a cop car comes down the hill pretty fast ..and he ends up pulling up in my driveway

we're almost to the house when hes comn down and i got the bong in my hand ... so i just wrapped my jacket around it and held it inside my jacket
i considered just throwing it ... but made the right choice !

why are you looking down ?
... umm your spotlight is bright ..

hes like we got a complaint of loud music

yea sorry about that .. it wasnt too loud

what were you guys listening too ?

sublime

oh what album ?

detox

is that like you guys ?

huh ?

and then just some chit chat about college took my name and he left


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 3, 2009)

I use to work at a restaurant and the owners brother was my manager.. this was in HS. The owners brother was a little a-hole... Now, 18 years later he is a cop in my town. this guy knows I love the herb... anyway, whenever Im walking my dog around town(I always walk him completely high and we take 2 long walks a day) this a-hole whenever he sees me puts his sirens on and like swoops his patrol car up to me and scares the shit out of me.. Its almost harrassment... I hate cops... They all seem to be a-holes who like to bully people and without their little badge they would be complete failures so it gives them a sense of power over everyone.... but almost every cop i know, and I know a few, were total d**ks before and now that they are cops they seem even worse....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I use to work at a restaurant and the owners brother was my manager.. this was in HS. The owners brother was a little a-hole... Now, 18 years later he is a cop in my town. this guy knows I love the herb... anyway, whenever Im walking my dog around town(I always walk him completely high and we take 2 long walks a day) this a-hole whenever he sees me puts his sirens on and like swoops his patrol car up to me and scares the shit out of me.. Its almost harrassment... I hate cops... They all seem to be a-holes who like to bully people and without their little badge they would be complete failures so it gives them a sense of power over everyone.... but almost every cop i know, and I know a few, were total d**ks before and now that they are cops they seem even worse....



file a complaint


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 3, 2009)

Id like to but I feel that would only aggravate him more.. He thinks he is being funny... This is the same guy who stepped on a guy I worked withs broken foot cuz he thought it was funny, and when the dude with teh broken foot clocked him, the a-hole fired him... what a scurv... now, he has a badge and gun and thinks he is like the shit... Eh, what can you do... I dont wanna make waves... not when i plan on growing again very soon..., well, Im out, have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Hindu Kush anyone?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hijack and Hash .


Cheers


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

*afghan mafia......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Im Cutting up some Santa Berry Now .. 

I love the smell of this stuff... amazing smell.. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Good grief... 4:27 am....................... that'll teach me to scoff and smoke too much....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

Twisty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Twistyman said:


> *Good grief... 4:27 am....................... that'll teach me to scoff and smoke too much....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Hows Stoney today.....?? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting sleepy. It's nice to stay up late and goof off.Just put the clones in some 16 oz cups.


Twistyman said:


> *Hows Stoney today.....?? *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*I've been real busy in the past couple of days and I'm beat..last night some roast chicken.. joints and three beer and I was gone at 7:00pm... felt good to get nine hours... thats rare... 

So you're still up...... Glad to hear you're clone attempt worked... that'll be something I'll get into soon.... my babies are all full of little buds starting.. One month on April 5th.... these autos are very freaky plants...
*


----------



## I.AM.WEASEL (Apr 4, 2009)

wake and baking is the shit!!

whos joining me on this fine morning???


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*I already have....1/2 way through my chronic joint......*


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 4, 2009)

G'day everybody. How is everyone this fine and balmy evening?   

Fuck, I hate dial-up speed.  

And mosquitos.


----------



## dr easer (Apr 4, 2009)

weed + bowl of cereal + toy story 2 = amazing saturday morning


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> G'day everybody. How is everyone this fine and balmy evening?
> 
> Fuck, I hate dial-up speed.
> 
> And mosquitos.


*Hi ph03nix... been a while.... hows the old man...?? Hope your keeping well... No mosquitos here yet, but I did get bit my something.. a spider I think... not the same event as in Aussieland.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Folks ......... Santa Berry and Coffee


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*How do Mr. vette.... raining here... and I've got to take that crap camera back.... *


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi ph03nix... been a while.... hows the old man...?? Hope your keeping well... No mosquitos here yet, but I did get bit my something.. a spider I think... not the same event as in Aussieland.... *


Shit Twisty! IT'S A SPIDER! They kill you dude!


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 4, 2009)

Flat laptop battery! Gotta go!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do Mr. vette.... raining here... and I've got to take that crap camera back.... *



Rain and lots of wind here .. When you buy crap , you get crap.. 

Im just saying ............................


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Took a chance.. The video pic wasn't bad but can't get still pic... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

W are getting snow maybe this week..It should be the Onion snow (the last snow of the season) If thats the case I can plant the flowerbeds soon


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake....... 



It's supposed to be 63 here today, but chance of snow on Monday...... WTF.......I'm done with winter, lets' be movin on to spring already.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

We are getting snow this week too.. 

China has Us running all day ..

Easter Egg Hunt, and a few other things , Then a party tonight at a friends .


I hope to be home buy 9pm.. But everyone is still in bed now so .. 

Im sneaking a few hits ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning everyone! I missed you guys!! I logged on yesterday to do my normal chit chat with all of you and then all hell broke loose.

Vette it looks like you will be getting a goody basket on May 15th. That is my settlement date. The house is sold. It sold to the fruitcake that wants everything. He waived all inspections and everything but yesterday he said he just wanted to see my girl cave and instead he did his own home inspection and was here all day with me. I am so stressed and tired, but, the house is gone. Agreed contract and he gave a 5k non refundable deposit. So I would say it is a done deal, but, anything can happen.

Firing it up! Boy, do I need it!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I wouldn't use Raid.. there are insecticides made for fruit bearing plants... its safer for people, but I don't like that inside use... I'd remove plants and spray/oil outside, then wash area WELL .. but if you want to do it inside, I'd say neem oil..but what sort of bugs... mites..flies.aphids.....?? they all have different remedies..like fly strips..etc.. if mites lightly soaped water and wash under leaves daily..it worked for me .two months ago..
> 
> those nutes are OK..just use a max of 5ml per gallon.. I used to use them 20's ..etc but always fought burn, they're very strong....
> yield is a wild card he said plants were stunted root bound so its anyones guess...
> *


Twisty thank you. I will pass this on. With all that is going on with me right now I can't think long enough to answer anyones questions right now...Thanks again.


tipsgnob said:


> I'm"]http://cgi.ebay.ca/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...m=180341861665


*I'm[/url] confused...how does this person know your email address?*[/quote]

Tipsy, Tipsy...this guy PMd me...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

Sunny got the house sold,  that was fast. Congrats. So did you get the extra 10K for the stuff in the house or how did that end up? I've not been on here much, still avoiding this room and cig temptation.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny got the house sold,  that was fast. Congrats. So did you get the extra 10K for the stuff in the house or how did that end up? I've not been on here much, still avoiding this room and cig temptation.


Morning Miss! I sort of thought you have been avoiding the cig room! I was looking for you yesterday!!

We haggled the price and what exactly he could have and he is paying for the furniture I sold him separately. I did get raped, but, it is done. If I would of stayed here it could of been financially a destroyer in a few months. Good god, between taxes and insurance I am paying over 800 a month, without a mortgage....It is just too expensive for me right now. So this 5 year span of my life is over...I can't wait to see what the next 5 yrs will yield.

I am going to pick up Sharon at 9 am....I miss my lil cusser!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! I missed you guys!! I logged on yesterday to do my normal chit chat with all of you and then all hell broke loose.
> 
> Vette it looks like you will be getting a goody basket on May 15th. That is my settlement date. The house is sold. It sold to the fruitcake that wants everything. He waived all inspections and everything but yesterday he said he just wanted to see my girl cave and instead he did his own home inspection and was here all day with me. I am so stressed and tired, but, the house is gone. Agreed contract and he gave a 5k non refundable deposit. So I would say it is a done deal, but, anything can happen.
> 
> Firing it up! Boy, do I need it!


 Cool .. Dont send any spoiled fruit please ..


Yay ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Cool .. Dont send any spoiled fruit please ..
> 
> 
> Yay ..


.....Mental note to self....NO rotten pineapples for Vette and China......
GOT IT!! I won't forget!

I just re read what I wrote above Miss, and it didn't sound right to me...Not that it matters, but, I do have a mortgage! I meant to say it is over 800 a month before my mortgage payment even comes into play! I am spoiled, but, not that spoiled, lol!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm still feeling the temptation. Especially after grocery shopping last night, I sure wanted to smoke after that bullshit. I think it was "5 kids at the store" night. Every customer had to have a minimum of 5 kids with them. I don't know how I gained entrance. 

Isn't it shitty when taxes run you out of your home? I want to move out of this town so badly, the taxes are way to high. I'm still drooling over that Victorian house in the piss ant village. 





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Miss! I sort of thought you have been avoiding the cig room! I was looking for you yesterday!!
> 
> We haggled the price and what exactly he could have and he is paying for the furniture I sold him separately. I did get raped, but, it is done. If I would of stayed here it could of been financially a destroyer in a few months. Good god, between taxes and insurance I am paying over 800 a month, without a mortgage....It is just too expensive for me right now. So this 5 year span of my life is over...I can't wait to see what the next 5 yrs will yield.
> 
> I am going to pick up Sharon at 9 am....I miss my lil cusser!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 4, 2009)

Good Morning everyone. Wake n bake time. 

Missy, good for you for trying to kick the cigs. This is something I need to do as well but it is sooo hard to do.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm still feeling the temptation. Especially after grocery shopping last night, I sure wanted to smoke after that bullshit. I think it was "5 kids at the store" night. Every customer had to have a minimum of 5 kids with them. I don't know how I gained entrance.
> 
> Isn't it shitty when taxes run you out of your home? I want to move out of this town so badly, the taxes are way to high. I'm still drooling over that Victorian house in the piss ant village.


Miss your willpower is great and you are doing such a good job!!

And, yes, taxes did run me out of here....it is sad. The economy is collapsing all around us but they still charge outrageous property taxes...It is just wrong. They raised my taxes in 2006 by 1500.00....It is now 2009 and the world as we know it is gone...You would think they would adjust my taxes to the current time, nope. I even took them to court, what a waste of time, it took me 8 months to have my case heard. They listened for 30 seconds and said "DENIED"


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Im sneaking Hits of Hijack.. 



Incense burning , Morning Chiceh , Miss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

Chiceh, what's up ? I'm quitting cigs because my government taxed me into it. They get too much of my money as it is. 

I'm glad you got the sale made Sunny, but I'm sorry that you were taxed out of your home. It's bullshit. Everywhere on all the news it's the same story "property values are down 2 out of 3 homeowners owe more than their home is worth" yet state governments just keep jacking those taxes up. 

It's going to be funny as hell when banks start failing because they can't keep up with the property tax payments on all of their foreclosed properties. LOL, I can see it already, and it's making me giggle. 

So Vette, the ole easter egg hunt today? Sometimes I miss those days, but our town has gotten so cheap about shit, most of the fun things I took my kids to do have become ancient history. I feel sorry for the kids today.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes they are expensive here too, some stores still offer 2 pack deals, like 2 for $18.50. A pack is almost $10 here. I need to quit too, just have to do it, when I am totally ready because I still somewhat like it as fucked up as that sounds. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Chiceh, what's up ? I'm quitting cigs because my government taxed me into it. They get too much of my money as it is.
> 
> I'm glad you got the sale made Sunny, but I'm sorry that you were taxed out of your home. It's bullshit. Everywhere on all the news it's the same story "property values are down 2 out of 3 homeowners owe more than their home is worth" yet state governments just keep jacking those taxes up.
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

$10 DOLLARS FOR 1 PACK ? (yes I yelled that). Since your weed laws are relaxed, I'd stop those cigs and smoke nothing but weed grown at home. That's my plan, I'm just gonna smoke more pot. 

I use a hitter when I'm feeling the cig urge, the action is the same for the most part (I never was a joint person)


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

I tried getting out of it .. Im still trying in fact..


Easter egg hunts Blah .. 


Rain Blah


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

You're trying to get out of what Vette? The easter egg hunt? You should go, it'll be fun. 

I'm debating making some Easter baskets for my kids this year. I still have the baskets, I'd just need stuff to put in them.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it is very hard to quit, been a habit for many years. I did manage to quit for 2 years when I had my daughter, but can't seem quit now for me. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> $10 DOLLARS FOR 1 PACK ? (yes I yelled that). Since your weed laws are relaxed, I'd stop those cigs and smoke nothing but weed grown at home. That's my plan, I'm just gonna smoke more pot.
> 
> I use a hitter when I'm feeling the cig urge, the action is the same for the most part (I never was a joint person)





korvette1977 said:


> I tried getting out of it .. Im still trying in fact..
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunts Blah ..
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Smokes are $5 and change a pack here 

gas is $2.05 a gallon

Milk $3.69 a gallon 

Living in the country ........... PRICELESS


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You're trying to get out of what Vette? The easter egg hunt? You should go, it'll be fun.
> 
> I'm debating making some Easter baskets for my kids this year. I still have the baskets, I'd just need stuff to put in them.



Yea .. If its so much fun Then YOU GO ..  I'd rather stay home and get stoned and work on my Trike


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

pretty much the same prices here, 

hubby smokes Doral's $40 for a carton last night.

gas was $1.98 but with the 3 cents off on the walmart gift card I got it for $1.95

Your milk price is crazy though, it was $2.45 / gallon last night, but I add matched Aldi's for $1.99 and got it for that price.


If I lived closer I would go, those are fun to watch, the kid that trips and spills all his eggs, the other kid that steals eggs out of someone else's basket, the kid that keeps missing their basket, there's all kinds of fun people watching at those events, don't get me started on watching the parents. LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

The Dairy farmers are raising hell ,,They get like a dollar per gallon.. 

They are hard workers and deserve at least twice that if not more


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 4, 2009)

how is everybody?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNDrFTLl27w&feature=PlayList&p=28C34CBECC65E6FC&index=28[/youtube]

Tune to while you're blazin with me 

::
edit: how do i youtube embed again?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh well . I lost , China Won ..Im going .. But Its only two hrs so .i'll make the best of it .. later folks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's that topsy turvey tomato hanger. I want one, I wanna grow a weed plant in it.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Morning ladies... all... congrats Sunny......

Well cheap ass camera returned... she tried that we don't take back electronics shit... Nice try lady... give me my cash..... why do they always try that.....

w00t .... new supply of tighty whities... 
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 4, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> how is everybody?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNDrFTLl27w&feature=PlayList&p=28C34CBECC65E6FC&index=28[/youtube]
> 
> ...


oh well heres the link anyways
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNDrFTLl27w&feature=PlayList&p=28C34CBECC65E6FC&index=28

good track to bong to


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 4, 2009)

What kind of camera was it Twisty? I have a Kodak Easy Share and I really love it. 

Hey Dude......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Crapola... cheapy... *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning ! 

for youtube its "youtube" VID NAME "/youtube"

substitute [] for ""


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

morning peeps....


----------



## docjohn (Apr 4, 2009)

mornin, where's my fatty?


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

docjohn said:


> mornin, where's my fatty?


it's in your hand....damn stoners.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*yea...sunny sold her house! it's a trip that your property tax went up $1500.00, I only pay county property tax and it's less than $1000 a year. I think our property taxes are really low.*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yea...sunny sold her house! it's a trip that your property tax went up $1500.00, I only pay county property tax and it's less than $1000 a year. I think our property taxes are really low.*


did the guy buying her house also go for the furnishings? I remember her saying he was interested....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

Kant said:


> did the guy buying her house also go for the furnishings? I remember her saying he was interested....


*I believe so........*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I believe so........*


nice. less heavy moving for her.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

Kant said:


> nice. less heavy moving for her.


*oh my gosh...if somebody would buy my house and all it's contents...I would be so outta here....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

The Easter Bunny Hooked up all the kids


Pictures later


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*when is easter?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

April 12th .. The day My Dad died in 1982 It was Easter that day too


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yea...sunny sold her house! it's a trip that your property tax went up $1500.00, I only pay county property tax and it's less than $1000 a year. I think our property taxes are really low.*


*Same here too... we start about there and up.. but not like on the island of Montreal...*



korvette1977 said:


> The Easter Bunny Hooked up all the kids
> 
> 
> Pictures later


*LOL... Good for the kids...*



korvette1977 said:


> April 12th .. The day My Dad died in 1982 It was Easter that day too


*Sad stuff... apparently my grand dad died on the 24th dec.. but I never knew him... but to lose a parent didn't happen to me at that an early age... kind of leaves a bad taste when it comes to Easter I bet.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive had 3 people in my life die on Easter .. 
My Dad in 1982 
My partner in my 1st Rest, in 2002
A good friend in 2005


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Odd how that sometimes happens.. they say it comes in three's....*


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

Good Morning all, I am awake and baking here.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, I am awake and baking here.


*Happy baking.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im up and Baking also.. Cheers ..


Whats the good word ?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

My shoulder is still really hurting. I hurt it lifting full 20 litre buckets of water the other day. I twisted the wrong way or something. I heard a crunch and a pop in there. You know you are old when, lmao!.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Eat some Aleve or asprin.. 

I'm guessing thats a 5 gallon Bucket here


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Eat some Aleve or asprin..
> 
> I'm guessing thats a 5 gallon Bucket here


Ya the big paint buckets from Home Depot. When they are full, they can be heavy. I fill 3 or 4 at a time. I use them for watering. It is the worst in the morning from sleeping. These bowls will help for now, if it gets too bad then I will have to break down and take something. I can hardly lift my arm to smoke this bong, how sad is that?, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya the big paint buckets from Home Depot. When they are full, they can be heavy. I fill 3 or 4 at a time. I use them for watering. It is the worst in the morning from sleeping. These bowls will help for now, if it gets too bad then I will have to break down and take something. I can hardly lift my arm to smoke this bong, how sad is that?, lol.


 Thats 40 lbs if filled with liquid (1 gallon of water = 8lbs ..X 5 = 40lbs)


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> My shoulder is still really hurting. I hurt it lifting full 20 litre buckets of water the other day. I twisted the wrong way or something. I heard a crunch and a pop in there. You know you are old when, lmao!.


*If I don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump I may be dead....*





korvette1977 said:


> Thats 40 lbs if filled with liquid (1 gallon of water = 8lbs ..X 5 = 40lbs)


*Thats right.. watering day......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya the big paint buckets from Home Depot. When they are full, they can be heavy. I fill 3 or 4 at a time. I use them for watering. It is the worst in the morning from sleeping. These bowls will help for now, if it gets too bad then I will have to break down and take something. I can hardly lift my arm to smoke this bong, how sad is that?, lol.



Chiceh 's 8000 post .. 


And Twisty Crossed 10k ..... LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats 40 lbs if filled with liquid (1 gallon of water = 8lbs ..X 5 = 40lbs)



What are you trying to say, lol. It was the way I turned, not that is was too heavy, lol. But they do get heavy after hauling 4 of them around, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> What are you trying to say, lol. It was the way I turned, not that is was too heavy, lol. But they do get heavy after hauling 4 of them around, lol.


40 lbs will pull out your shoulder IF your not used to lifting it .. 

Get hubby to rub some bengay on it ..


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 40 lbs will pull out your shoulder IF your not used to lifting it ..
> 
> Get hubby to rub some bengay on it ..



I think I pulled something in there. I have been putting heat on it. I am tough and will survive, just need to whine about it some, lol. It already is feeling better as my buzz improves.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im glad .. I had a bad pain in my neck for 4 days last week.. 

China hooked me up with a few massages and its all better now ..


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

It seems it is the simple things that can set things off. Like just turning the wrong way or something. It sucks getting old in that respect, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

WHO YOU CALLING OLD ????????





I Refuse to grow OLD I like to think im like a fine wine .. I get BETTER with age


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> WHO YOU CALLING OLD ????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I am not saying anything about age, just saying I notice the how the smallest things can affect us much greater as we age then when we were younger, lol.


----------



## I.AM.WEASEL (Apr 5, 2009)

wakin and bakin is the shit!!!..... huh else is enjoying this fine morning


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey all!
Ph03nix let ME say hi tonight...

But she says hi too


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hey Gryphonn... how's the other side of the world treating you.... all good I hope..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> Hey all!
> Ph03nix let ME say hi tonight...
> 
> But she says hi too



He Howdy..


Hows things ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

Gryphonn....  and one for Pho3nix too....  

Chiceh, Twisty, Vette, everyone else...... 

What's the word today peeps?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Todays word Is RELAX 

Can we use it in a sentence ?..

Today I want Nothing More than for my honey to lay back and relax.


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey Gryphonn... how's the other side of the world treating you.... all good I hope..... *


Well, if I wanted to be honest and tell you the truth, it'd bring you down...so we'll just say that for now, life is quiet and good...

...apart from the freight trains that go past every 15 to 20 minutes, plus the trucks and cars on the highway next to us...

You see, as we speak, we're camped just off the highway in 'Saint Jimmy'...that's a vehicle, not a place.

....but at least we're not without our chosen medicine...


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Vette! Say hi to China.

Hey Hester!


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Todays word Is RELAX
> 
> Can we use it in a sentence ?..
> 
> Today I want Nothing More than for my honey to lay back and relax.


Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to suck to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Come-oh oh oh

But shoot it in the right direction
Make making it your intention-ooh yeah
Live those dreams
Scheme those schemes
Got to hit me
Hit me
Hit me with those laser beams

I'm coming
I'm coming-yeah

Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to suck to it
Relax don't do it (love)
When you want to come
When you want to come
When you want to come
Come-huh

Get it up
The scene of love
Oh feel it

Relax
Higher higher

Hey-
Pray


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

Today I would like to RELAX but it seems like that is never possible for me. 

Today my family can fuck off while I RELAX.......  ........






korvette1977 said:


> Todays word Is RELAX
> 
> Can we use it in a sentence ?..
> 
> quote]


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

Gryphonn said:


> Hey all!
> Ph03nix let ME say hi tonight...
> 
> But she says hi too



Hey hey Gryphon and Ph03nix, how you guys doing. Glad to see you have a buzz on. 





misshestermoffitt said:


> Today I would like to RELAX but it seems like that is never possible for me.
> 
> Today my family can fuck off while I RELAX.......  ........
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone ,, So China Can RELAX ,Im going to roll a joint and take a ride to Wal-Mart, She is baking a cake for a friend and we need some stuff for the house anyway .. So I'll be a nice Guy and I'll take the ride . So My Honey can RELAX in bed ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

Walmart is fun when you're stoned. Cruise on out to lawn and garden and look at those giant teacup planters, they are so cute, you should get one for China.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its the only way I do wal-mart Is Stoned .. Just Twisted up some Santa Berry ..Im outta here .. Im sure China will be on real Soon .. She is up and awake .. Cheers


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Everyone ,, So China Can RELAX ,Im going to roll a joint and take a ride to Wal-Mart, She is baking a cake for a friend and we need some stuff for the house anyway .. So I'll be a nice Guy and I'll take the ride . So My Honey can RELAX in bed ..


As we say in Australia, "You're just a fucking legend!!!"

...or "you're a foot"...a leg end...geddit?

An older Aussie colloquialism is,

"You're a smooth bastard"


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its the only way I do wal-mart Is Stoned .. Just Twisted up some Santa Berry ..Im outta here .. Im sure China will be on real Soon .. She is up and awake .. Cheers


Tell her to switch on and say hi


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 5, 2009)

Our battery is nearly dead again, plus it's 11:10pm here. Time for bed 4 us...


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 5, 2009)

Mornin' all


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

Night Gryphonn, 

Morning FDP....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 5, 2009)

Morning everyone. I see I missed Gryphon, darn it! Miss you and Phoenix!

Nice and HOT and MUGGY down here in the dirty South today....I am staying in the girlcave and baking.....that is the plan!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

I just went on a donut run and now it's bakin time again. 

I smoked part of a cig yesterday and it gave me the worst headrush, I ended up putting it out after 4 drags. That's my only relapse at the moment.


----------



## bongedman929 (Apr 5, 2009)

morning i just got in from camping last night which was crazy....fucking smoked a shitload and then made smores and hotdogs it was GREAT!!! and i bought a pack of ciggys yesterday and i coudnt smoke i could only take little hits and had to stop about 1/3 of the way through


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im back and Baking Now .. Wally world was NUTS but all my chores are done .. All I need to do today is get some lovins and Vette will be a HAPPY camper ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*good day bakers...............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good Day Tips ,, Did you get your Palms at church today ?


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Day Tips ,, Did you get your Palms at church today ?


afternoon guys.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Day Tips ,, Did you get your Palms at church today ?


*psalms.......I would go to church...I hear the ladies are fine....but what if lightning struck me and arced off and hit an innocent person?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *psalms.......I would go to church...I hear the ladies are fine....but what if lightning struck me and arced off and hit an innocent person?*


[youtube]hTt9KgGdcCs[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Today Is Palm Sunday .. Maybe Sunny can send you some dead ones from her yard


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

can't we just use a pot leaf? It's palmy........... 

I wonder how many palm trees had to die in the name of religion ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

Kant said:


> [youtube]hTt9KgGdcCs[/youtube]


exfuckingxactly..........


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*I'm gettin ready to smoke this yoint and then I'm making breakfast burritos...anybody want one...mmmmmmmmm I'm hongry........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im making China a special meal.. Im making NY Strip steak Black N Blu AuGratin.. Baked potato, and asapragus with Hollindaise sauce..





Tuesday we will be Engaged a year .. ZOOOOOOMMMMMMM that went by QUICK


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im making China a special meal.. Im making NY Strip steak Black N Blu AuGratin.. Baked potato, and asapragus with Hollindaise sauce..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats you two

sounds like a sweet meal - even though im the pickiest eater on the planet


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

A very tragic event happened in my grow room today folks. I tripped and fell on a plant while carrying another one. That one went flying and spilled, the one I landed on, well it was smashed. The one I had with me was okay, the other one did not make it. I couldn't even get a good cutting off it as it was going limp really fast. I hurt my knee too, stupid crocs, I will never wear them again, lol. 
Now it's time to get really baked and forget about it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

bad knee ,,,,,,,, bad arm..

I'd go back to bed ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> congrats you two
> 
> sounds like a sweet meal - even though im the pickiest eater on the planet




Thanks Dude .. Im The luckiest Guy in the world To have the caliber of woman China is on my arm.. And In my Bed ........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you might secretly be my son........... 



DudeLebowski said:


> - even though im the pickiest eater on the planet


 

Chiceh, ouch, I don't even know what to say........

Vette, your one year anniversary, how cute, congrats.


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> A very tragic event happened in my grow room today folks. I tripped and fell on a plant while carrying another one. That one went flying and spilled, the one I landed on, well it was smashed. The one I had with me was okay, the other one did not make it. I couldn't even get a good cutting off it as it was going limp really fast. I hurt my knee too, stupid crocs, I will never wear them again, lol.
> Now it's time to get really baked and forget about it.


I knew crocs were evil...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think you might secretly be my son...........


haha
that'd be neat



Chiceh said:


> A very tragic event happened in my grow room today folks. I tripped and fell on a plant while carrying another one. That one went flying and spilled, the one I landed on, well it was smashed. The one I had with me was okay, the other one did not make it. I couldn't even get a good cutting off it as it was going limp really fast. I hurt my knee too, stupid crocs, I will never wear them again, lol.
> Now it's time to get really baked and forget about it.


aww man that's very lame im sorry to hear it





korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Dude .. Im The luckiest Guy in the world To have the caliber of woman China is on my arm.. And In my Bed ........




thats weird..phil collins is...in the air tonight...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> A very tragic event happened in my grow room today folks. I tripped and fell on a plant while carrying another one. That one went flying and spilled, the one I landed on, well it was smashed. The one I had with me was okay, the other one did not make it. I couldn't even get a good cutting off it as it was going limp really fast. I hurt my knee too, stupid crocs, I will never wear them again, lol.
> Now it's time to get really baked and forget about it.


*as if your shoulder hurting wasn't enough....you need to calm down a little....*


----------



## newb985 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> A very tragic event happened in my grow room today folks. I tripped and fell on a plant while carrying another one. That one went flying and spilled, the one I landed on, well it was smashed. The one I had with me was okay, the other one did not make it. I couldn't even get a good cutting off it as it was going limp really fast. I hurt my knee too, stupid crocs, I will never wear them again, lol.
> Now it's time to get really baked and forget about it.


shit happens man, no worries


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

newb985 said:


> shit happens man, no worries



"Shappens man, no worries"

(shit + happens)

spread the word


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*just don't step in it.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

or smoke it 

There is Shitty weed out there


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

Ya shit happens, lol. I was going to chuck that one anyways once I cut all the clones off it. Just such a piss off, lol. I would have hurt myself more if it didn't break my fall, lmao!.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> or smoke it
> 
> There is Shitty weed out there


yeah, unfortunately thats all i can afford  *single tear*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya shit happens, lol. I was going to chuck that one anyways once I cut all the clones off it. Just such a piss off, lol. I would have hurt myself more if it didn't break my fall, lmao!.


*marijuana as a safety device..........lol*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww Chiceh! I could of told you those crocs can be deadly....I chucked mine out of the window driving down I-75 after I fell at a gas station. It is like they stick to the surface while you are still moving......crash. I hate those crocs, I just loved how convenient they were. 

Anyone baking or am I alone?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Awww Chiceh! I could of told you those crocs can be deadly....I chucked mine out of the window driving down I-75 after I fell at a gas station. It is like they stick to the surface while you are still moving......crash. I hate those crocs, I just loved how convenient they were.
> 
> Anyone baking or am I alone?


you are not alone  ::


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*I am cooking myself dinner and smokn a joint..your not alone*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 5, 2009)

so...Kenmore makes a fucking gnarly pizza oven w/microwave overtop of it.

ive never had such consistency with bake to rise pizzas before haha

they come out lookin just like the box 

now to get a brick oven and start making my own...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 5, 2009)

I am so hungry....nothing here and what is here I don't own anymore, lol....You guys eat up for me. I am ordering something from somewhere.....soon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*burp....excuse me............*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 5, 2009)

I found some Cappelinni noodles #11 (thin) I am boiling water as we speak! I will be buuuurping in a few!
Your excused Tips.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I found some Cappelinni noodles #11 (thin) I am boiling water as we speak! I will be buuuurping in a few!
> Your excused Tips.


*I fixed me a thick ol pork chop on the grill and some all rotten potatoes....I need chocolate now.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 5, 2009)

Here you go Tips...Enjoy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Here you go Tips...Enjoy.


*wow.....thanks sunny.....*


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello?? Anyone home???

Wake and Bake everyone....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

I live.


----------



## drowssy (Apr 6, 2009)

whut up anyone ever smoked jtr or querkle


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Its Monday Morning ,, Almost 6:30am . Im burning a bowl of Hijack ...

Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning Vette, it's wake and bake time. .... 

Baby girl is 21 today..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning Miss , 

21 eh .. Sounds like a drinking day ... You buying her the 1st LEGAL drink ?

Its suppose to rain here all day .. Anytime it should start


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

She doesn't drink........ at all, she's also quit weed and cigs. We took her to steak and shake Saturday and bought her food, that's what she wanted, giant milkshake.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its Monday Morning ,, Almost 6:30am . Im burning a bowl of Hijack ...
> 
> Cheers





misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Vette, it's wake and bake time. ....
> 
> Baby girl is 21 today..........


*Hi miss...vette..... 7:34.. here..dull day...puffing on some chronic... I love this weed... lasts a long time.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

Twisty, what's the happs? 

I'm debating chopping a plant down, It's been in flower for about 7 weeks now, I've been flushing it, kind of letting it ride, being wishy-washy about it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

I Just Got China outta here ,, This week at school everyday you have to dress a diff style ,Today was country.. So she went looking like the Farmers Daughter .. I got wood thinking what I wanted to do after seeing them Pigtails ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

Daughter only works 2 days this week, there's no school on Mondays, she took tomorrow off because today is her birthday (as if she's doing anything today) and then Friday there is no school. 

Did China use some eyeliner and dot freckles on her face too? That always seems to be cute with the farmer look.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Daughter only works 2 days this week, there's no school on Mondays, she took tomorrow off because today is her birthday (as if she's doing anything today) and then Friday there is no school.
> 
> Did China use some eyeliner and dot freckles on her face too? That always seems to be cute with the farmer look.



No she dident .. I think tomorrow is the 80's We are stuck on how to dress her ,, The 80's there were lots of styles 
Grunge
Glam rock
Flashdance style 
Madonna style 
5' hair
Hot Pastel Colors 

Any Idea's ,,?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

Gosh the 80's, there are so many good choices.....

If it were me I'd go Ramones, torn jeans, white t-shirt, black leather jacket, but most people don't know who they are and don't get that one. 

Madonna would be good, she had a couple of different styles during the 80's. 

Punk Rock is another good one, mini skirt and giant hair or something like that, lots of bright makeup.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

I called her and told her about the freckles ,She is going to do it .. LOL good idea miss ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Gosh the 80's, there are so many good choices.....
> 
> If it were me I'd go Ramones, torn jeans, white t-shirt, black leather jacket, but most people don't know who they are and don't get that one.
> 
> ...



80's day is Wednesday , She wants to do a Mohawk.. So I'll gel and spray her till its frozen up in the air


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, what's the happs?
> 
> I'm debating chopping a plant down, It's been in flower for about 7 weeks now, I've been flushing it, kind of letting it ride, being wishy-washy about it.


*Getting impatient miss... how do the trichs look..?*



korvette1977 said:


> I Just Got China outta here ,, This week at school everyday you have to dress a diff style ,Today was country.. So she went looking like the Farmers Daughter .. I got wood thinking what I wanted to do after seeing them Pigtails ..


*Want to bet that vette will be in the barn later making Casa D'amour out of hay bales.......

Good thing the cows aren't around like at tips' place... they'd stop giving milk...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why roll in the hay Twisty when we can Roll on a king size SEALY


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

I was looking at them last night, I think some are amber. I have a jewelers loupe, they've been milky for some time now, the hairs are about 90% red. 

I'm flushing again today, just stalling around trying to decide. 

My Hijack plant looks awesome, she's got a long way's to go, but she's looking fine. The PK is struggling along, it's leaves are turing yellow, but it's still budding. 






Twistyman said:


> *Getting impatient miss... how do the trichs look..?*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

Goodmornin everybody, 

how are we all today?

looks like rain today..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning Dude

Its Pouring here .. 

It sounds great on the roof .. 

I wish China was here .. we would be snuggling ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was looking at them last night, I think some are amber. I have a jewelers loupe, they've been milky for some time now, the hairs are about 90% red.
> 
> I'm flushing again today, just stalling around trying to decide.
> 
> My Hijack plant looks awesome, she's got a long way's to go, but she's looking fine. The PK is struggling along, it's leaves are turing yellow, but it's still budding.


*Sounds like every things going great..... 
w00t..... 

Hey dude.....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

We got this lame ass dusting of snow last night. It's really fucked up too, snow in the back yard but not the front........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We got this lame ass dusting of snow last night. It's really fucked up too, snow in the back yard but not the front........


haha 

i hate when weather does things like that

my lovely little pitty decided today he was going to not let me sleep unless he could take up more than his portion of the bed


so im a lil tired - and he's sitting outside in his dog house waitin for the rain 

i should go smoke a bong and let his behind back inside


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

where are my manners...bong hit anybody?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll participate in a bong with you Dude, let's all fire it up.....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

another monday morning


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

lets do it.....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

bong number 4- here we go!


rain is keepiny my "chore list" minimal...most of my stuff is gardening..

gotta move a 7 foot tall 10 foot long computer desk down two flights of stairs and clean out my old computer space so i can fit the desk...


Lets get ripped.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

*I'm trying to get the energy to drag my bike up four floors then fix flat.. then walk and get air.. then carry bike..... Aw F***..... stupid flat.... maybe this joint will help... *puff, puff*... nope... that really didn't help....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

I think you should get ripped, that sounds like a chore. My computer desk was actually built in this room, I don't know If I could move it without taking it apart. 

Fire at will........ 



Twisty, can't ya just take the wheel off to fix the flat, then take just that to get air, you don't really need the whole bike for that.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think you should get ripped, that sounds like a chore. My computer desk was actually built in this room, I don't know If I could move it without taking it apart.
> 
> Fire at will........


yea im gunna have to break this bad boy down, im the only one movin it and i am by no means fitting to carry this bitch in one peice


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Why roll in the hay Twisty when we can Roll on a king size SEALY





misshestermoffitt said:


> I think you should get ripped, that sounds like a chore. My computer desk was actually built in this room, I don't know If I could move it without taking it apart.
> 
> Fire at will........


*Aye aye Captain........

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

I trimmed a small "sampler" bud off my plant and cut it into pieces with scissors and have it spread on a tray drying. Later hubby and I will sample it and discuss if we want it to go longer. That's his participation in the grow, he helps sample and he smokes the finished product. He also carries the heavy bags of soil on from the car for me.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

king size sealy ah vette?

those the ones with the while sheets still?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I trimmed a small "sampler" bud off my plant and cut it into pieces with scissors and have it spread on a tray drying. Later hubby and I will sample it and discuss if we want it to go longer. That's his participation in the grow, he helps sample and he smokes the finished product. He also carries the heavy bags of soil on from the car for me.


 
i think you've got a good kinda guy miss!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I trimmed a small "sampler" bud off my plant and cut it into pieces with scissors and have it spread on a tray drying. Later hubby and I will sample it and discuss if we want it to go longer. That's his participation in the grow, he helps sample and he smokes the finished product. He also carries the heavy bags of soil on from the car for me.


*If you have an old style monitor sit it on top.. dries perfect...and quick...*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

i even hung buds ontop of my light! dries rather quickkly.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

good plan, I used some double sided sticky tape to keep the tray from sliding around. 




Twistyman said:


> *If you have an old style monitor sit it on top.. dries perfect...and quick...*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *If you have an old style monitor sit it on top.. dries perfect...and quick...*


CRT monitors are great for that - if you have a nice stem on them you can slide them right into the vent holes on the top 

as seen in the pic


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> CRT monitors are great for that - if you have a nice stem on them you can slide them right into the vent holes on the top
> 
> as seen in the pic


 

nice DOOD lebowski!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 6, 2009)

DUDE !!! that rocks. I have a chunk I left on the stem, guess where it is now....... 





DudeLebowski said:


> CRT monitors are great for that - if you have a nice stem on them you can slide them right into the vent holes on the top
> 
> as seen in the pic


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> DUDE !!! that rocks. I have a chunk I left on the stem, guess where it is now.......


 glad to have helped - twisty is the one that reminded me - the plant in the pic is from about 4 years ago haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im back to bake .. I got a few chores done , Its pouring outside , So I'll do some laundry .. I got some parts I bought on ebay for my 3 wheeler ,,they are like BRAND NEW (Plastics ) Im real happy , a new front tire and This bitch is ready to ripp


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*morning bakers...I'm cold and wet. *


----------



## DJ Crack420 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love to wake-n-bake...i do it every morning before school. im doing it right now.lol
i think weed and coffee go so well together. =)


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers...I'm cold and wet. *


*Hey tips.. I'd be wet too if I got off my ass and fixed the bike... Hmm... later..*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2009)

morning all


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

good day brother "SICC"


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2009)

So far today is a good day, nice and baked, about to eat breakfast, feed the plants, couldnt be better


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

This is GREAT NEWS for people who need jobs In NEPA 
The area over there is hurting big time , Lots of unemployed .. 600 jobs is a good thing 

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090406/NEWS/90406005


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

Afternoon everyone. Whats up with everyone, anything good?
I am looking at houses online. I keep basing my judgment on the house by whether or not there are any good grow areas! I realized it after I looked at all my saved homes and I remembered each of them by where I am going to do my grow...I must be a stoner!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon everyone. Whats up with everyone, anything good?
> I am looking at houses online. I keep basing my judgment on the house by whether or not there are any good grow areas! I realized it after I looked at all my saved homes and I remembered each of them by where I am going to do my grow...I must be a stoner!


*like you know your a redneck if....for us, it's you know your a stoner if....*


----------



## loke (Apr 6, 2009)

wakin' n bakin' rite now, feelin baked as fk, something about the morning makes it oh so nice


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon everyone. Whats up with everyone, anything good?
> I am looking at houses online. I keep basing my judgment on the house by whether or not there are any good grow areas! I realized it after I looked at all my saved homes and I remembered each of them by where I am going to do my grow...I must be a stoner!



Use Google Earth to get a birds eye view of the land and outskirts


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey sunny, you good at sexing parakeets?


Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon everyone. Whats up with everyone, anything good?
> I am looking at houses online. I keep basing my judgment on the house by whether or not there are any good grow areas! I realized it after I looked at all my saved homes and I remembered each of them by where I am going to do my grow...I must be a stoner!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey sunny, you good at sexing parakeets?


*is that anything like that "have you ever smelled mothballs" joke?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

No, you perv, lol. I have two birds, one got sexed as a male at the pet store, we think the other is a female, but she has blue on her cere.(The part above the beak) the male has a pink cere, but it has turned blue before.His is smooth, hers is chalky, so that's why we think she's a girl.That, and the little boy chases her all over trying to get her to mate.(EDIT: boys are supposed to have blue ceres, but there are exceptions)


tipsgnob said:


> *is that anything like that "have you ever smelled mothballs" joke?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey sunny, you good at sexing parakeets?



I bet it must hurt ,, poor bird ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

The male seems pretty eager, at least.


korvette1977 said:


> I bet it must hurt ,, poor bird ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a male.
This is a female.




But sometimes, it's not that easy!The cere is different sometimes depending on their color type.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The male seems pretty eager, at least.


*a guy is bringing his female border collie over next week to mate with one of my border collies. I was telling him about it and I swear to jah he knows what I'm talking about.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

It's the way you say it. Are you telling him in a happy voice he's getting laid? He might know, though.I have a siamese that follows commands.


tipsgnob said:


> *a guy is bringing his female border collie over next week to mate with one of my border collies. I was telling him about it and I swear to jah he knows what I'm talking about.*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have a siamese that follows commands.


roll over..... shake hands..... now fuck that bitch ! ...
good boy !!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL. More like, can I have a kiss?(yes if he puts his head over to be kissed),get down, no,get it,....you know, cat commands.


420weedman said:


> roll over..... shake hands..... now fuck that bitch ! ...
> good boy !!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL. More like, can I have a kiss?(yes if he puts his head over to be kissed),get down, no,get it,....you know, cat commands.


*don't ever call me a perv again....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 6, 2009)

afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

The top of his head, perv.He likes the top of his head kissed.Between the ears.


tipsgnob said:


> *don't ever call me a perv again....*


Afternoon!


Kant said:


> afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*bud bat.............*


----------



## Kant (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry to interrupt your mating dance you two. please proceed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually, it's more of a predatory shuffle.


Kant said:


> sorry to interrupt your mating dance you two. please proceed.


----------



## Kant (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds like fun. can i buy tickets to the next event?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey sunny, you good at sexing parakeets?


Sorry Stoney, the one bird I know NOTHING about is parakeets....except that they are cute and I would like to have one...

It is now 6:45pm and I need to be asleep by 8pm...I have a very early flight tomorrow and I need to be on time....I have smoked so much herb and I have gone running and of course stressing....What tips does anyone have to get to sleep FAST? I know I am going to miss this flight, ugh....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

I am soooooooooooooooooooo BORED.............................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Admission is free.Pay at the door.Plenty of seats,sit on the floor.


Kant said:


> sounds like fun. can i buy tickets to the next event?


Awww, oh well, we're 90% sure we've got a girl and a boy.They are cute.The old man doesn't care that they don't like people, he just wants to watch them.


Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry Stoney, the one bird I know NOTHING about is parakeets....except that they are cute and I would like to have one...
> 
> It is now 6:45pm and I need to be asleep by 8pm...I have a very early flight tomorrow and I need to be on time....I have smoked so much herb and I have gone running and of course stressing....What tips does anyone have to get to sleep FAST? I know I am going to miss this flight, ugh....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

And if you need to get to sleep fast, try some NyQuil.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Stoney, my Mom grew up with Parakeets and she always told me that they become pretty good talkers! Every one she ever had talked, so maybe your will too! And, even though they are skiddish of you now doesn't mean it will stay that way. My one bird, Ozzie, he was skiddish of me for a whole year before I could handle him. I bet yours will be the same!


----------



## Kant (Apr 6, 2009)

benadryl is also pretty good at knocking me out


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*afghan mafia....smoke one fatty and call me tomorrow.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

They'll probably never care for me...I usually have at least one cat reclining on me,so I probably smell like a cat.They seem to like the three year old, though, probably because she's below them when she goes to the cage.


Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Stoney, my Mom grew up with Parakeets and she always told me that they become pretty good talkers! Every one she ever had talked, so maybe your will too! And, even though they are skiddish of you now doesn't mean it will stay that way. My one bird, Ozzie, he was skiddish of me for a whole year before I could handle him. I bet yours will be the same!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And if you need to get to sleep fast, try some NyQuil.


Gulp gulp! Done



Kant said:


> benadryl is also pretty good at knocking me out


Pop pop! Done



tipsgnob said:


> *afghan mafia....smoke one fatty and call me tomorrow.........*


My fav! Toke toke!



Stoney McFried said:


> They'll probably never care for me...I usually have at least one cat reclining on me,so I probably smell like a cat.They seem to like the three year old, though, probably because she's below them when she goes to the cage.


You probably already know this, but here it is....Be careful if any of your cats hang out by their cage. Cat SALIVA will kill a bird pretty quick. One lick and they could go down..Just a little tip. My cats try to lick my birds.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, no I actually didn't know that.I knew that cats carried bird killing organisms and their dander can bother them.My cats cannot reach the birds,since the cage is so big, and they get a nice quirt of water in the ass if they look like they're going to try anything.


Sunnysideup said:


> Gulp gulp! Done
> 
> 
> Pop pop! Done
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Gulp gulp! Done
> 
> 
> Pop pop! Done
> ...


*I tried to lick a bird once..........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I tried to lick a bird once..........*


 
As long as the 'bird' didn't lick you back you're okay!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

Well folks I am off to go do some pilates and try to unwind to sleep....If I miss my flight I will see you all in the morning! If I actually make it, I will see you all on Wednesday when I get back here....Oh oh oh, my kid is here and he is using my lappy....If he stumbles across this and wants to chat under my name, tell him you know I am not around! I hope he doesn't but you never know with him. He thinks he is a real comedian, not...

Nite all!


----------



## Kant (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well folks I am off to go do some pilates and try to unwind to sleep....If I miss my flight I will see you all in the morning! If I actually make it, I will see you all on Wednesday when I get back here....Oh oh oh, my kid is here and he is using my lappy....If he stumbles across this and wants to chat under my name, tell him you know I am not around! I hope he doesn't but you never know with him. He thinks he is a real comedian, not...
> 
> Nite all!


night sunny. good luck


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Night sunny!


----------



## Kant (Apr 6, 2009)

so anyway stoney, i've decided i'm not going to start my grow until i move in late july-early august...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I look forward to when you do! I've decided not to scrog this grow.I procrastinated too much and I have a damn shrub. New pics in my journal.


Kant said:


> so anyway stoney, i've decided i'm not going to start my grow until i move in late july-early august...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well I look forward to when you do! I've decided not to scrog this grow.I procrastinated too much and I have a damn shrub. New pics in my journal.


S*toney McShrub.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Bushy McShrub.


tipsgnob said:


> S*toney McShrub.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*lol.................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

And they called me that before I started growing pot......


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And they called me that before I started growing pot......


*how was that for ya? *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2009)

damn i love having shitty days at work


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*fire one up sicc...you have the ability to change reality...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Who can talk with a mouthful of hair?


tipsgnob said:


> *how was that for ya? *


Here, smoke this...[quote="SICC";2338904]damn i love having shitty days at work [/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea im about to, been home for like an hour and havnt hit it yet, almost one of those im so pissed i wont smoke nights


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Who can talk with a mouthful of hair?
> 
> Here, smoke this...


*I don't talk that much anyway...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Good.I like my men barefoot and silent.


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't talk that much anyway...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good.I like my men barefoot and silent.


*I got to have my warm socks on...I'm freezin...it's snowing like a mofo right now.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, but no pants.Maybe a really long shirt so you're not banging your meat on the counters and stuff when you make me my supper.


tipsgnob said:


> *I got to have my warm socks on...I'm freezin...it's snowing like a mofo right now.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, but no pants.Maybe a really long shirt so you're not banging your meat on the counters and stuff when you make me my supper.


*my meat is going to be your supper. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, all right!But what if I'm still hungry?


tipsgnob said:


> *my meat is going to be your supper. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, all right!But what if I'm still hungry?


*I'll fix you some spam and eggs...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe I'll do the cooking......


tipsgnob said:


> *I'll fix you some spam and eggs...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe I'll do the cooking......


*I'm eating cottage cheese and crackers...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Since I've cut down on pepsi, I'm hungry all the time. Think I'll get...ohhhhh...I know, there's still some leftover steak in the fridge!MMMMMMM.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm eating cottage cheese and crackers...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*mmmm....leftover steak....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmm.I know.And some portabello mushrooms.MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.
I love to eat meat.


tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm....leftover steak....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mmm.I know.And some portabello mushrooms.MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.
> I love to eat meat.


*good night all...I can no longer hold off mister ambien...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Good night. I just ate a hunk of steak.MMMMMMMM.I'm off as well.


tipsgnob said:


> *good night all...I can no longer hold off mister ambien...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good Morning Folks 

Tips got the Medal....... Is it his 1st time having it ?

We are getting a dusting of snow today .. 

Today China and I have been engaged for a year .. I'll tell you this past year FLEW by. 
Oh well .Loading a bowl of Santa Berry .. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

Good morning, congrats on the engagement. 

I'm ready for a wake and bake. I really want a cigarette, it's been a week now, and damn I'd love to smoke just one..........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, congrats on the engagement.
> 
> I'm ready for a wake and bake. I really want a cigarette, it's been a week now, and damn I'd love to smoke just one..........


be stronggggggg
fight the urges


smoke a joint


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just One Miss... I think not .. As the drunks say One is too many and a thousand aint enough ..........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm just pissed, everytime I quit cigs the fucking weed supply dries up. I quit last Tuesday and the fucking weed dried up by Friday, now I can't find any, it's one of those damn, tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow situations. I have a little bit of weed but not much. 

If I start smoking again the weed will come back around. It's like being in a restaurant, light a cig and your food comes within seconds.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Did you not chop a plant not too long ago ?


China Says dont do it ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I was thinking about chopping a plant yesterday, we sampled it, but I decided to let her go for another week or so. 

I chopped that Sativa a while back, but it's just about gone now, and my hubby was just in here getting weed smelling like a fresh cig cause he's been out in the garage......... 

So far I'm not doing it.

What's China wearing today? todays theme is........?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Today is Fancy dress (elegant like) Tomorrow is 80's So we are going to do LIberty spikes to her hair and dress like a punk rocker lots of makeup.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

That spikey hair is harder to do than it looks. I tried to make my son some spikey hair like that for halloween or something like that years ago and it was quite the challenge. 

When spikey hair day is over, tell her to mix some baking soda in with her shampoo, it'll cut that hair spray right out of it. Then re-wash with regular shampoo.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

I will not have a problem doing it .. It'll be fun .. But she will have to lay down in the seat in the car cause her hair will add a good 2 1/2 ' - 3' when standing straight up .. 
She wont be able to drive

She did the freckles thing yesterday too.. She was a Hit so I heard


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey, do you know anything about ovens? My oven is out of control all of a sudden, it's like the thermostat is out of whack or something, it's burns everything to a crisp in less than 10 minutes. I'm pretty fucking pissed too, the whole stove is less than 10 years old and this is the second problem I've had with the piece of shit. 

They just don't make things like they used to, that is for sure.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey, do you know anything about ovens? My oven is out of control all of a sudden, it's like the thermostat is out of whack or something, it's burns everything to a crisp in less than 10 minutes. I'm pretty fucking pissed too, the whole stove is less than 10 years old and this is the second problem I've had with the piece of shit.
> 
> They just don't make things like they used to, that is for sure.


 Sorry Miss I know NOTHING about appliances , Throw it out and buy a  new one .10 yrs thats about its life span .. Or call a repairman . and get raped (overcharged) Or do it yourself .. enter the model # on google


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 7, 2009)

morning all !


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

*OK.. wrestled bike upstairs.... step one..complete..*



tipsgnob said:


> *I'll fix you some spam and eggs...*


*Spunk & eggs....... 

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

Well fuck, I want to just fix it for now. We're hoping to move in the next few years and I was gonna leave the fucker here, so I don't want to replace it. 

I guess I'll call my brother later one and see if he can get me the part, but first I must internet it to see what's up. 


See what I mean, quit cigs and the weed dries up, the oven goes nutz, I wonder what's going to go wrong today......... 

  






korvette1977 said:


> Sorry Miss I know NOTHING about appliances , Throw it out and buy a new one .10 yrs thats about its life span .. Or call a repairman . and get raped (overcharged) Or do it yourself .. enter the model # on google


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK.. wrestled bike upstairs.... step one..complete..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just think once you fix it you can ride it down the stairs ..


Hey Miss If you can get the part its best to do it yourself .. after you change the part keep a good eye on the oven for a few hrs while its on.. Just to be sure , You should buy a temp gauge for the oven only $3 in most stores


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I asked my son yesterday if they sell oven therms. in the hardware store where he works and he said no but they have meat thermos. 

I may not be able to purchase one in town, this pisses me off, I was going to make a baked chicken this week. 


aaaarrrrggghhhhhh, I use the hell out of my oven, this really puts me out.........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I asked my son yesterday if they sell oven therms. in the hardware store where he works and he said no but they have meat thermos.
> 
> I may not be able to purchase one in town, this pisses me off, I was going to make a baked chicken this week.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear about the oven
this one's for you.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks dude, my whole damn family is in a uproar about the oven, it's crazy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ever heard of this overnight service ..Its Called FED EX .. get your part in under 48hrs.. Dollar stores have those oven thermo's







Morning dude


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ever heard of this overnight service ..Its Called FED EX .. get your part in under 48hrs.. Dollar stores have those oven thermo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what a beautiful morning it is - bong rips all around!

time to walk the pitty!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 7, 2009)

fed ex blows =P


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> thanks dude, my whole damn family is in a uproar about the oven, it's crazy.


*My oven is the same.. If I go over 350f I have to watch it as it creeps up..you can hear the relay click on too often..so I roast the chicken at about 300f and add about 30 min...A 3lb chicken takes 1.5 hrs then... I had an element do that go to full blast shit and that really sucked... warp the fry pans to shit...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

It'd take me both hands to count the number of people that I know who work for fed-ex with the fun and exciting "check and chuck" tales. Tales filled with shattering glass, boxes busting open and pot flying out, tires flying down belts and laying people out in trailers..........

I like UPS better I think. 

First I need to figure out what part is the issue, then where the hell it is. I may have to call a repairman. I hate that shit, I don't like outside people inside my house. 

Fuck it, I don't want to think about it right now. 

We sampled HGMM yesterday, hubby like it a lot, my friend who stopped by really liked it, I however thought it should go longer.






korvette1977 said:


> Ever heard of this overnight service ..Its Called FED EX .. get your part in under 48hrs.. Dollar stores have those oven thermo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It'd take me both hands to count the number of people that I know who work for fed-ex with the fun and exciting "check and chuck" tales. Tales filled with shattering glass, boxes busting open and pot flying out, tires flying down belts and laying people out in trailers..........
> 
> I like UPS better I think.
> 
> ...


haha sounds about rite .... we had a fedex driver keep our package on his truck for 3 days and never attempt to deliver it ... he just kept writing no one was home .. and i wrote a email saying im home all the time, give the fucking package to UPS .. they actaully stop and get out


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2009)

morning


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It'd take me both hands to count the number of people that I know who work for fed-ex with the fun and exciting "check and chuck" tales. Tales filled with shattering glass, boxes busting open and pot flying out, tires flying down belts and laying people out in trailers..........
> 
> I like UPS better I think.
> 
> ...


I dated a sweet girl years ago who was employee number 9 at Fed Ex. She tried to get me to move and join them (and her), but I balked. Glad I did tho in the end. Never would have met my wife of 24 years... 

out.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2009)

fed ex and that damn hidden arrow


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*morning stoners.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

So I got everything I needed to finish the 3 wheeler , Its almost Done ,, I'm taking a lunch break. and smoking a bowl.. 

Cheers


----------



## kaptainkris19 (Apr 7, 2009)

i love wake and bakes..... party probe


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm breakin and bakin.......... it's supposed to be 60 again tomorrow, I can't wait. Winter is hanging on like a bitch this year..........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm breakin and bakin.......... it's supposed to be 60 again tomorrow, I can't wait. Winter is hanging on like a bitch this year..........


*Clinging on like grim death... 
I fixed my flat and it started to SNOW...... WTF.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.drillspot.com/products/295973/Taylor_Precision_1470_Digital_Oven_Thermometer Here...this is 17 bucks, but you could use it to check temps before you cook anything.RUn the oven a while, check it every ten minutes to get an idea of the fluctuations.Cheaper than buying a replacement.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey, do you know anything about ovens? My oven is out of control all of a sudden, it's like the thermostat is out of whack or something, it's burns everything to a crisp in less than 10 minutes. I'm pretty fucking pissed too, the whole stove is less than 10 years old and this is the second problem I've had with the piece of shit.
> 
> They just don't make things like they used to, that is for sure.


OHHHH Canadaaaaaaaa 


Twistyman said:


> *Clinging on like grim death...
> I fixed my flat and it started to SNOW...... WTF.... *


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 7, 2009)

Sucks, my oven just broke too. And major plumbing issues.. Why does shit like that ALWAYS have to happen when you owe mega money and taxes... when it rains it pours I guess.... but seriously, you know? I just called my credit card company cuz I owe like over 30 grand on it, and I said how I am in a financial bind with the economy and all, if I paid a lump sum could I pay like 50 cents on the dollar and just pay 15 grand and be done and she said she could take a few hundred off if I pay it all in a lump sum!?!?!?!? a few hundred!! She said, since I have perfect credit, and pay my bills on time, I am not eligible for a hardship?!?!? Id have to be delinquent in my payments.. So, you actually get penalized for trying to do the right thing... she did lower my interest rate which is still robbery.... if I just stopped paying, then Id be a "hardship" and I could probably pay some way lower lump sum, but then that would ruin my credit... cant win cant win...Im so frustrated with life, cant wait to get home and see my pup and smoke some herb and forget about the crap in life for a while... sorry for venting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it.A few years ago, I was homeless for about a month,sitting on a low tree branch,taking a crap, and almost fell backward into my own pile of doo doo.If that had happened, I would have went on a killing spree.But things got better.


Cheech Wizard said:


> Sucks, my oven just broke too. And major plumbing issues.. Why does shit like that ALWAYS have to happen when you owe mega money and taxes... when it rains it pours I guess.... but seriously, you know? I just called my credit card company cuz I owe like over 30 grand on it, and I said how I am in a financial bind with the economy and all, if I paid a lump sum could I pay like 50 cents on the dollar and just pay 15 grand and be done and she said she could take a few hundred off if I pay it all in a lump sum!?!?!?!? a few hundred!! She said, since I have perfect credit, and pay my bills on time, I am not eligible for a hardship?!?!? Id have to be delinquent in my payments.. So, you actually get penalized for trying to do the right thing... she did lower my interest rate which is still robbery.... if I just stopped paying, then Id be a "hardship" and I could probably pay some way lower lump sum, but then that would ruin my credit... cant win cant win...Im so frustrated with life, cant wait to get home and see my pup and smoke some herb and forget about the crap in life for a while... sorry for venting


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

So maybe it's your oven venting? 

Seriously tho, what happened to your oven? How did it break?
Gas or electric?


Stoney, dig a hole next time... 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

This too shall pass 

smoke a bowl, relax and get a game plan ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I finally found a temp gauge for the oven and came to the conclusion that it's 150 degrees off. Zing...... no wonder shit's been burning the last few days. 

I tried to adjust the thermostat as per directions (loosen screws on the back of the temp dial and move slidy thingy over, retighten screws) I don't know if I'm overanalyzing this, but it doesn't seem to me like that would make any difference. 

Turned oven back on, it's still about 100 degrees over where it should be, but it doesn't suck so much now, I can adjust and compensate for it and still cook now. 

I don't know what the hell happened to make it freak out like this. Fucking thing, I think it knows I quit smokin and it's trying to make me go on a shooting spree.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

I buried it, but I wanted to sit down, like a real toilet.


CrackerJax said:


> So maybe it's your oven venting?
> 
> Seriously tho, what happened to your oven? How did it break?
> Gas or electric?
> ...


Yeah, you can manage with that.Or get a relative who is a handyman to fix it.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I finally found a temp gauge for the oven and came to the conclusion that it's 150 degrees off. Zing...... no wonder shit's been burning the last few days.
> 
> I tried to adjust the thermostat as per directions (loosen screws on the back of the temp dial and move slidy thingy over, retighten screws) I don't know if I'm overanalyzing this, but it doesn't seem to me like that would make any difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I buried it, but I wanted to sit down, like a real toilet.
> 
> Yeah, you can manage with that.Or get a relative who is a handyman to fix it.


heh...too good for a third world squat? 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

No, just been there, done that.I take a long time to shit, if you must know.Squatting is uncomfortable after a while.


CrackerJax said:


> heh...too good for a third world squat?
> 
> out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I finally found a temp gauge for the oven and came to the conclusion that it's 150 degrees off. Zing...... no wonder shit's been burning the last few days.
> 
> I tried to adjust the thermostat as per directions (loosen screws on the back of the temp dial and move slidy thingy over, retighten screws) I don't know if I'm overanalyzing this, but it doesn't seem to me like that would make any difference.
> 
> ...


*did you check the temprature probe inside the oven and make sure it's not coated with any goo?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Oooh..okay just like my wife...on the can. Knock knock...twenty minutes ltr...knock knock...wth? I'm Poopin'... dang... I'm like a race car compared to her... 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

Where would I look for that ?




tipsgnob said:


> *did you check the temprature probe inside the oven and make sure it's not coated with any goo?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Where would I look for that ?


*on my oven it's at the top at the very back and looks something like this...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Pull it out Miss and put it in a glass of ice water...that's how I reset my BBQ thermo...might work for you.

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oooh..okay just like my wife...on the can. Knock knock...twenty minutes ltr...knock knock...wth? I'm Poopin'... dang... I'm like a race car compared to her...
> 
> out.


*Shit or get off the stool is my motto...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Where would I look for that ?





tipsgnob said:


> *on my oven it's at the top at the very back and looks something like this...*


*Thats where I'd look... if the elements aren't screwed..(low or no heat) the thermostat is next.. some are old copper wire with what looks like a small cigarillo on the end... if you check inside and pull oven away from wall you may see its broken, coated as said before(lightly clean with emory paper).. and how easy to replace... better to start with a $16. sensor before calling in the big guns..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

We have two bathrooms, and I have stomach problems.He knows better than to bang on the door.


CrackerJax said:


> Oooh..okay just like my wife...on the can. Knock knock...twenty minutes ltr...knock knock...wth? I'm Poopin'... dang... I'm like a race car compared to her...
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit or get off the stool is my motto...*



Me too.... I've given up on the master bathroom though... It's always occupied.

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*makes it hard to bark at the moon when you shit indoors..........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *makes it hard to bark at the moon when you shit indoors..........*


C'mon Tips, you don't have indoor plumbing...just admit it already...

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> C'mon Tips, you don't have indoor plumbing...just admit it already...
> 
> out.


*this house I live in was one of the first houses in TN with indoor plumbing. *

*I left that wide open for ya jax.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I found a wire running along the back wall, so that's got to be it. I wiped it off, but it didn't seem to have anything stuck on it. 

I've already had to replace the electronic ignite on this frigging thing. 

At least I can make dinner tonight, all my meals the rest of the week require the oven for one thing or another, at least I can limp through it for now. 

I can't believe that you can't buy a temp gauge for an oven at a hardware store. Even the store that sold STOVES WITH OVENS didn't have one. 










Twistyman said:


> *Shit or get off the stool is my motto...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I'm stressed, ...... ....... I wish, I wish, I wish....... I could smoke a cigarette..........


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this house I live in was one of the first houses in TN with indoor plumbing. *
> 
> *I left that wide open for ya jax.....*


i'm not going in after you.... 


I think it was the movie Tom Horn where he is informed that a lady was bringing a bathroom from the east to put IN the house.

"leave it to a Yankee to put one INSIDE".. classic.


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I found a wire running along the back wall, so that's got to be it. I wiped it off, but it didn't seem to have anything stuck on it.
> 
> I've already had to replace the electronic ignite on this frigging thing.
> 
> ...


*Look in the local papers for used appliance repair/sales stores.. they usually have a multitude of spare parts cheap under the table....... I had to replace a potentiometer (complete dial).. I found one at a shop like that....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*I'm hongry........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Poor baby.Let me feed you.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm hongry........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby.Let me feed you.


*I'm REAL hongry........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*I think I will have a patty melt and steak fries......mmmmm*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm REAL hongry........*


There ya go.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think I will have a patty melt and steak fries......mmmmm*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

darn hillbillies...don't forget your RC with peanuts...

out. ;blsmoke:


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

*I'm getting bored by the reg. scoff.... I need to find a different meal thats not an event for one person... I hate buying something like broccoli and having to either eat it three days in a row or cooking all sorts of shit.... Oh well.... breaded chicken legs it is......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> darn hillbillies...don't forget your RC with peanuts...
> 
> out. ;blsmoke:


*redneck hillbilly.............*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there any other kind? 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

These work well for bachelors.And they're about 2 bucks a pop around here.*Hormel® Compleats® microwave meals*










Twistyman said:


> *I'm getting bored by the reg. scoff.... I need to find a different meal thats not an event for one person... I hate buying something like broccoli and having to either eat it three days in a row or cooking all sorts of shit.... Oh well.... breaded chicken legs it is......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*I don't mind cooking for myself when everyone is gone....at least I get what I want.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> These work well for bachelors.And they're about 2 bucks a pop around here.*Hormel® Compleats® microwave meals*


*Eeek....!!! I like cooking.... not a microwave fan... I just use it for soup and popcorn....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> These work well for bachelors.And they're about 2 bucks a pop around here.*Hormel® Compleats® microwave meals*


*I like those....for midnight snack....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

this is the BOMB... I eat them when I am lazy....

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*no pic..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

True,that.


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't mind cooking for myself when everyone is gone....at least I get what I want.........*


Oh, ok....well....maybe make single servings and freeze them?


Twistyman said:


> *Eeek....!!! I like cooking.... not a microwave fan... I just use it for soup and popcorn....*


Really? They're pretty filling.


tipsgnob said:


> *I like those....for midnight snack....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

*be back in a little while peeps...gotta put the grub sack on...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think I gotta Poop... 

I feel a rumble going on ............


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think I gotta Poop...
> 
> I feel a rumble going on ............


*No pain, no strain... just sit there and drain........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

moo.

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Is that some sort of fear factor thing?


tipsgnob said:


> *be back in a little while peeps...gotta put the grub sack on...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

I ordered a new piece of glass, I'm anxious for it to get here ... I figure it should be here sat or monday..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is that some sort of fear factor thing?


*a grub sack...does sound like it...could you eat grub?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Got a pic of what it looks like?


korvette1977 said:


> I ordered a new piece of glass, I'm anxious for it to get here ... I figure it should be here sat or monday..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Do grub sacks stick together?

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea its the LONG blue and white one in FDD's Box up in the top corner

I dont wanna steal his picture


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Probably.


CrackerJax said:


> Do grub sacks stick together?
> 
> out.


Oh, ok.


korvette1977 said:


> Yea its the LONG blue and white one in FDD's Box up in the top corner
> 
> I dont wanna steal his picture


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

Where is this box you speak of? 





korvette1977 said:


> Yea its the LONG blue and white one in FDD's Box up in the top corner
> 
> I dont wanna steal his picture


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Was wondering myself.....


misshestermoffitt said:


> Where is this box you speak of?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

His pipe thread...

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Look at the 6th post here 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180463-just-broke-my-bowl.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not supposed to tell, but I like you guys...he bought all that down at the local convenient store from a Paki named Shan (who's a great guy!).... 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

I picked out the one I want. Mothers day is in a month, I'm asking for $35 bucks for my gift this year.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Shan will oblige. FDD makes it sound like they are one of a kind, but Shan has many replicas... 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

he has a new torch , so Im sure that by this time next year he will have some real killer skills .. It looks fun to do .. but I bet I'd burn Myself .. I'll buy em.. I have a decent collection..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, fuck me. I'm off to be a good little housewifey.Love ya.


----------



## Kant (Apr 7, 2009)

boo for chores.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually I saw some of Fdd's early stuff, and he has come along way in a short time... it looks fun...I may just give it a go myself... tho not till fall. I can't imagine working glass down here in the summer...ew

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 7, 2009)

Rescue Me comes back on tonight. 

I bet Denis Leary is a real freak in the sheets. I'd love to jump on him just once.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Rescue Me comes back on tonight.
> 
> I bet Denis Leary is a real freak in the sheets. I'd love to jump on him just once.


*rescue me was good tonight....I feel the same way about the girl that plays tommy's wife...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning folks ..Im up super early cause i have to put liberty spikes in China's Hair .. She is going to be a punk rocker today ..


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 8, 2009)

Evening Vette, evening China.

All right, I'll show my ignorance... what's the special occasion?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

80's day at school.. I got fired ,, she is doing it herself


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 8, 2009)

Fired?? You bad boy, Vette. 

What'd you do?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

LOl what a nightmare ..it looks easy on youtube

I think her hair is too long ,,it gets heavy,, She has about 7-8 spikes .. they are like 14'' long


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOl what a nightmare ..it looks easy on youtube
> 
> I think her hair is too long ,,it gets heavy,, She has about 7-8 spikes .. they are like 14'' long


godamn!

should take a pic of the end result hair-do


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish I could post the pictures ,, But I wont .. Not here ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I wish I could post the pictures ,, But I wont .. Not here ..


better safe than sorry - score one for the winning team!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Just watched a shocking news item of grow ops where kids live.... Not good... the kids can get sick from spidermites... mold, co2, vapor from nutes, airborne bacteria, and never mind fire hazard.. Some places the CPS (Child Protection Services) will take the kids and they may not be returned......
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning wake and bakers....... ....... wazz up?





I told you that shit is a lot more difficult that it would appear to be. 

Is she getting them spiked up ok? 







korvette1977 said:


> LOl what a nightmare ..it looks easy on youtube
> 
> I think her hair is too long ,,it gets heavy,, She has about 7-8 spikes .. they are like 14'' long


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Other than the CO2, kids can get all those things from regular houseplants too.  Fucking dipshit cops...............




Twistyman said:


> *Just watched a shocking news item of grow ops where kids live.... Not good... the kids can get sick from spidermites... mold, co2, vapor from nutes, airborne bacteria, and never mind fire hazard.. Some places the CPS (Child Protection Services) will take the kids and they may not be returned......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Well Miss, I am all for weed growing and all for it being legal, but in the end no one should be doing illegal activities with kids in the house. Pretty simple. It's a grown up endeavor. Don't get the kids involved.

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well it looks great and everyone who saw me dropping her off said it looked great..


Im home and smoking some Hijack.. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with that, I didn't grow until mine were adults, it's just the stupid things they whip out as "bad" like mold for instance, anyone with any houseplants at all will have to deal with some types of mold in the soil. 

It's just the way they state these things, like it only is possible with pot that irritates me. Regular houseplants can get spidermites too, and they use nutes, and they exhale co2 ...................


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I agree with that, I didn't grow until mine were adults, it's just the stupid things they whip out as "bad" like mold for instance, anyone with any houseplants at all will have to deal with some types of mold in the soil.
> 
> It's just the way they state these things, like it only is possible with pot that irritates me. Regular houseplants can get spidermites too, and they use nutes, and they exhale co2 ...................



morning all !!
miss, you remind me of sarah connor in your avatar .... lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm out scouting for rogue machines......


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I agree with that, I didn't grow until mine were adults, it's just the stupid things they whip out as "bad" like mold for instance, anyone with any houseplants at all will have to deal with some types of mold in the soil.
> 
> It's just the way they state these things, like it only is possible with pot that irritates me. Regular houseplants can get spidermites too, and they use nutes, and they exhale co2 ...................


Yeah, that's true, but most folks don't devote entire rooms to growing plants. I do have a large greenhouse... I guess I will not allow my nephews to go in there any more when they visit... "IT"S TOO DANGEROUS KIDS...RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!"  

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Other than the CO2, kids can get all those things from regular houseplants too.  Fucking dipshit cops...............





misshestermoffitt said:


> I agree with that, I didn't grow until mine were adults, it's just the stupid things they whip out as "bad" like mold for instance, anyone with any houseplants at all will have to deal with some types of mold in the soil.
> 
> It's just the way they state these things, like it only is possible with pot that irritates me. Regular houseplants can get spidermites too, and they use nutes, and they exhale co2 ...................


*Its all an amount thing... most people aren't growing 30++++ plants.... or if you think of a 10 x 10' grow room, and how many/much of the mentioned problems.... my friends kids grew well.... once the mites cleared up, and their nute burn was solved....... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

nute burn... 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

morning everyone!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> morning everyone!


mornin sunny
hows it goin?

anybody up for a bong hit or 5?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Im so stoned ...

The snow is starting to stick .. this blows Its freeking 27 here and ITS SPRING WTF


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I am at the airport, I think they would frown at me firing one up here! Bunch of uptight assholes here....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm leavin on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again.... great song.

Morning Sunny....

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am at the airport, I think they would frown at me firing one up here! Bunch of uptight assholes here....


*Next time make some pot tea and put in a water pistol..and spray everyone around that you can at the airport.... let the dogs fuck with them.... just don't get caught with water pistol.. or pot will be the least of your issues....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning CJ....I just can't wait for the day I get to leave and not come back! A few more weeks and my relationship with FloriDUH will be nothing but a distant memory....I can't wait. My son told me it is cold cold in Fl. today! He said I won't be able to tell the difference btwn. Md. and Fl.....I guess there is a cold front.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Next time make some pot tea and put in a water pistol..and spray everyone around that you can at the airport.... let the dogs fuck with them.... just don't get caught with water pistol.. or pot will be the least of your issues....*


Lol Twisty! I have a water bottle I use on the birds and sometimes my kids, lol...I should of brought it with me. There are few here that deserve a squirt!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont like flying .... 
I dont like being powerless over a situation


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont like flying ....
> I dont like being powerless over a situation


i also dont like flying

its so not cool...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Where you flying to Sunny?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate flying too....I really wanted to stay here a few more days to take care of some stuff...But, my kid called me yesterday and he was all pissed off because I didn't tell him that there was going to be a home inspection done on the house....Well, I didn't know either! No one told me!! So, I gotta to get home and see WTF went down while I was gone.

Miss I am in Md. and I am going back to Fl.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning CJ....I just can't wait for the day I get to leave and not come back! A few more weeks and my relationship with FloriDUH will be nothing but a distant memory....I can't wait. My son told me it is cold cold in Fl. today! He said I won't be able to tell the difference btwn. Md. and Fl.....I guess there is a cold front.


Yeah, I woke up this morning and saw my breath!! Lawdy... but still it will be a fond memory this coming August (bleh). 

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont like flying ....
> I dont like being powerless over a situation


*When I've flown all my friends always laugh at how white I turn at every bump......
not a fan of heights... it took me a few weeks before I could lean over my balcony.. and thats only 4 floors up.... 
I think that happened after I was playing Tarzan as a kid in a tree about 60' up and dove to grab a big branch... missed and grabbed a twig.... and twisty Dumpty fall down and went boom... well,.. more a resounding splat...!!! landed with my head at a tilt (luckly) and broke my collar bone instead of neck.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought there was no inspection?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When I've flown all my friends always laugh at how white I turn at every bump......
> not a fan of heights... it took me a few weeks before I could lean over my balcony.. and thats only 4 floors up....
> I think that happened after I was playing Tarzan as a kid in a tree about 60' up and dove to grab a big branch... missed and grabbed a twig.... and twisty Dumpty fall down and went boom... well,.. more a resounding splat...!!! landed with my head at a tilt (luckly) and broke my collar bone instead of neck.......
> *



ouch!! Luckily my parents were smart enough to not have my prehensile tail cut off at birth.

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I cant stand this Hannah Montana /Miley Cyrus My girls love her .i wanna kick her


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I thought there was no inspection?


*Surprise....!! He gets 1/2 your fruit basket....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate to fly, I don't want that many people that close to me, ever........ and the thought of being trapped with them in the air with no escape it too much to deal with.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

We also love to hate her. I just want to punch her in the face, and kick her nasty dad in the balls too. 

I'm fascinated by Brett Michaels, or should I say his bandanna. I'm dying to know what the hell is going on under there. 





korvette1977 said:


> I cant stand this Hannah Montana /Miley Cyrus My girls love her .i wanna kick her


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I cant stand this Hannah Montana /Miley Cyrus My girls love her .i wanna kick her


*Ya... she'll start out all sweet..etc, and in a while turn into a gutter snipe like Brittney.. from teen idol to almost a porn star in 2 short years.... then the parents wonder why the girls all look like mini hookers......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

If anything happens Miss, just kick in the cockpit door, announce that you've flown Microsoft simulators and are ready to land that sucker. They will either let you or sedate you.. win/win.

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a better idea, I just don't fly anywhere, it's alot easier than riling up the air marshall.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I thought there was no inspection?


So did I.....They are playing games, and, I am in NO mood.

I put a offer in on a house yesterday. It is pretty nice. Right across the street from the water. Cute as a button! 

Front



View from front porch....



Killer living room


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks sweet...what state is that Sunny?

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a cute house Sunny, I hope you get it. Is that slate floor in that living room? I think that is a lovely look, slate and hardwood are my favs. 

I'm sorry your buyer is dicking you around, maybe he had to get a bank loan after all and that's what the inspection crap is about.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

CJ that is Md. It is in an area called Willoughby Beach. It is a really cute house....

Yup, it is slate in the living room and in the kitchen there are hardwoods. It has potential but it does need a little work. I really hope they accept my offer. I should know by 6pm tonight.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Surprise....!! He gets 1/2 your fruit basket....... *




FUCK THAT ,,, China gets 1/2 of it ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Md. is a great state. i had a delivery up there years ago and slid up the Va/Md coastline...I almost bought some property on the va. side just before the border. Very quaint area.... well done. 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

That's going to be quit a chore moving that far with the birds and other critters. Is someone going to help you with it? 







Sunnysideup said:


> CJ that is Md. It is in an area called Willoughby Beach. It is a really cute house....
> 
> Yup, it is slate in the living room and in the kitchen there are hardwoods. It has potential but it does need a little work. I really hope they accept my offer. I should know by 6pm tonight.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> FUCK THAT ,,, China gets 1/2 of it ..


You got that right!!! 

My son just called and said the realtor dropped off the inspection report and it is all BS they want fixed...those fuckers. He said the realtor said they are trying to wiggle out of this deal...They can, and, I will keep their 5k deposit.
I HATE GAME PLAYERS. They are just trying to milk me for more money....I am not a violent person, but, this is really starting to make me SNAP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

No inspection means no inspection.. close the door .. dont let them in .. call your agent .. Keep their $$$$$ for breach of contract


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I second that........ 





korvette1977 said:


> No inspection means no inspection.. close the door .. dont let them in .. call your agent .. Keep their $$$$$ for breach of contract


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Md. is a great state. i had a delivery up there years ago and slid up the Va/Md coastline...I almost bought some property on the va. side just before the border. Very quaint area.... well done.
> 
> out.


Thanks CJ, Md. is my hometown. I love it there!




misshestermoffitt said:


> That's going to be quit a chore moving that far with the birds and other critters. Is someone going to help you with it?


Yeah, I have help. My brother n law is flying in from California and my one son is going to be here. The biggest problem I have is getting all my vehicles home. It will all work out. I am thinking of just flying the birds so I don't have to hear screaming for 17 hours, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You got that right!!!
> 
> My son just called and said the realtor dropped off the inspection report and it is all BS they want fixed...those fuckers. He said the realtor said they are trying to wiggle out of this deal...They can, and, I will keep their 5k deposit.
> I HATE GAME PLAYERS. They are just trying to milk me for more money....I am not a violent person, but, this is really starting to make me SNAP.


i thought this was a no inspection deal as well


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> No inspection means no inspection.. close the door .. dont let them in .. call your agent .. Keep their $$$$$ for breach of contract


They pulled this shit yesterday when I was not there. So the inspection is done already. It is going to come down to whether or not I am going to give in....Vette, the market here is so bad...If I don't cave, this house could sit for a year....these people made a quick decision on my house and now they are thinking twice....I AM NOT LETTING THEM OUT OF THIS. I will fix the BS...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i thought this was a no inspection deal as well


Me too...My contract says "As Is" then there is a clause that says they can do an inspection. So they can do one, and, they did. Now, as far as haggling me on the little things to fix...I don't think they can do that, but, I think they are trying to do this to make it a deal breaker...I am not letting that happen. That house is SOLD. I am done with Florida, it is over. 

I believe in Karma and doing right by all that is around me and in my life....They will get theirs in the long run.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Make a trade, fix the inspection bs then go ahead and make him buy his own furnishings. He reneged on the inspection, why can't you do the same on the furniture?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

What do they want fixed ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Remember my post about buying some fresh whiting fillets from the fish market ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Make a trade, fix the inspection bs then go ahead and make him buy his own furnishings. He reneged on the inspection, why can't you do the same on the furniture?


Miss, it is touchy. If I do that he will walk. I KNOW he wants to walk. My boy read me everything and it may total a thousand dollars. I just want this deal over, I am moving on. I know that what they are doing is not right, but, I have to ask myself how long I want to be stuck there? I am thankful the inspector didn't find anything major. I am thinking I am just going to do it and let this deal go through.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I NEED the list 
i bet its less than $300

and a days work


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh well if it's only about a thousand dollars, that's not too bad. Yeah, spend the grand and make him go through with the deal.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I think you have a good sense of balance Sunny... 

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm also curious with what they're complaining about. From the pics I've seen your house looked extremely well cared for, I can't see what there would be to want fixed. 





korvette1977 said:


> I NEED the list
> i bet its less than $300
> 
> and a days work


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> What do they want fixed ?


It is all stupid BS. 
-Caulk in the master bath
-Replace 5 pool heads ($500)
-pilot on pool heater
-water leaking in a spot on the pool filter
-sliding glass door difficult to open on one side
-water leaks from the threaded connection in guest bath
-open grout in Master Bath (small area)
-defective tension rod on one side of a window
-caretaker system in pool did not work (he didn't turn it on, lol)
-ceiling light in pool closet didn't turn on.
-several restricted sprinkler heads in zone 3

ALL BULLSHIT



korvette1977 said:


> Remember my post about buying some fresh whiting fillets from the fish market ?


No, I don't remember


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the exact words, my son emailed me this part of the inspection:

GARAGE:
1. There is soft wood at the base of the garage service door.

POOL CAGE:
1. There are several rusted and missing screws throughout the base of the pool cage.

SPRINKLER SYSTEM:
1. There are several restricted sprinkler heads on zone 3.

PLUMBING:
1. There is open grout in the master bathroom shower walls.
2. Water leaks from the threaded connection of the shower head in the guest bathroom.

ELECTRICAL:
1. The ceiling light did not light in the pool storage closet.  LIGHT BURNED OUT
2. There are burn marks on the living room left wall rear outlet.  I BLEW MY VACUUM UP, OUTLET IS OKAY THOUG
3. There is a loose outlet on the rear wall of the dining room.

DOORS:
1. The rear right bedroom sliding glass door is difficult to open and close from left to right.

WINDOWS:
1. There is a defective tension rod in the master bedroom front left window.

POOL:
1. There are five pop up heads missing from the caretaker system in the pool.
2. There is water leaking from the pvc pipe from the pool heater.
3. There is water leaking from the seal on the pool filter.
4. The gas heater did not turn on at the time of the inspection.
5. The caretaker system did not function at the time of the inspection. DIDN'T TURN IT ON, SEPARATE SWITCH


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Small potatoes to be sure, but worth doing to get the heck out of there and on to a new beginning... 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is all stupid BS.
> -Caulk in the master bath
> -Replace 5 pool heads ($500)
> -pilot on pool heater
> ...


 I'd fix allthat yourself .. maybe grab a few guys of craigslist for the labor and you watch them , $10 an hr 3 guys each guy doing something diff..
Buy the parts and you'll do it a lot cheaper then hiring someone .

As for the fish .. On your way to your closing you stuff a fewl lbs of witing fillets in diff area's of the house . ) behind toilet, in ducts , in insulation. outlets ,) then in about 3-4 days that house will REEK for months .. I hate shysters , I tend to wanna walk away EVEN


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Small potatoes to be sure, but worth doing to get the heck out of there and on to a new beginning...
> 
> out.


That is EXACTLY how I feel....


Hehehehehehehe, he didn't catch the range/microwave....BROKEN
He didn't catch ALOT....I think it is wrong though, they know I am losing 110K on this deal as is...This is why I think they are having second thoughts on this. I am making this deal go through OR I am walking with THIER 5K deposit. I think they wanted to insult me and make me say "NO"...NOT HAPPENING. I will smile and say, "No problemo"


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

You're such a grown up Vette... 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'd fix allthat yourself .. maybe grab a few guys of craigslist for the labor and you watch them , $10 an hr 3 guys each guy doing something diff..
> Buy the parts and you'll do it a lot cheaper then hiring someone .
> 
> As for the fish .. On your way to your closing you stuff a fewl lbs of witing fillets in diff area's of the house . ) behind toilet, in ducts , in insulation. outlets ,) then in about 3-4 days that house will REEK for months .. I hate shysters , I tend to wanna walk away EVEN


VETTE! I am going to do that...I really am! It will let me leave with a SMILE


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You're such a grown up Vette...
> 
> 
> out.


It made me feel all warm inside...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunny delite... hey you're a breakfast drink!

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You're such a grown up Vette...
> 
> 
> out.


 Yes ,, But Ive never been fucked without getting even....


I once did 27 windows for a lady .. she did not pay . I sued she still did not pay , so guess what happened next ...?

























I waited till she went to church and removed all the sash's From them , From the outside. I got paid in CASH the NEXT DAY


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*I don't know if all that pool shit can be forced, when no inspect. was written. especially pool stuff.. I can get the sprinklers.. even the mold (visible only, can't be held for in wall) as a potential safety code issue.. but as for the pool.. here thats more an add on... and unless "pool inspection" specified its his problem... A guy I know bought a house and the cement pool was finished and he didn't get restitution because it wasn't specified... Laws may be different there.......
Plus I'd be pissed.. a contract is a contract.. you loose your deposit..and now I'm taking you to court on breach to recupe my trip to MD and all expenses.. but thats me.. I can get real angry quick.. and I'm the sort to spend $500 to screw them for $300... I don't take that broken deal shit well at all.... if something is agreed... then thats the way it is... 
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a bit different... no? Sometimes you have to be the better person.


out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> VETTE! I am going to do that...I really am! It will let me leave with a SMILE



Make sure that fruit basket has a BOW on it .....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I am leaving fish in the vents, FOR SURE. I am childish though...hehehehehe

As far as the rest, I am leaving that to KARMA...They will find themselves one day in a situation where they will have to reflect and wonder "Is this happening because I took advantage of the 90 pound, blonde chick...The answer will be YES.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Would be kind of funny if you got the new house in MD. and found fish behind the radiators ... 

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't know if all that pool shit can be forced, when no inspect. was written. especially pool stuff.. I can get the sprinklers.. even the mold (visible only, can't be held for in wall) as a potential safety code issue.. but as for the pool.. here thats more an add on... and unless "pool inspection" specified its his problem... A guy I know bought a house and the cement pool was finished and he didn't get restitution because it wasn't specified... Laws may be different there.......
> Plus I'd be pissed.. a contract is a contract.. you loose your deposit..and now I'm taking you to court on breach to recupe my trip to MD and all expenses.. but thats me.. I can get real angry quick.. and I'm the sort to spend $500 to screw them for $300... I don't take that broken deal shit well at all.... if something is agreed... then thats the way it is...
> *


Twisty I hear you! But, I really need to weigh everything out... I want out of here....If I do that it will end the deal. I think the best punishment is making them go through with the deal...I really do....There are 686 homes in my neighborhood for sale right now. Sooooo many foreclosures and deals to be had. I could wind up sitting here for another year...I can't do that. I am done here. But, I do hear you and I do agree. Sometimes you just have to let things go to get what you want. I believe this to be one of those times.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Would be kind of funny if you got the new house in MD. and found fish behind the radiators ...
> 
> out.


Now, that would probably be a fine example of karma!!! I am taking the chance!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I gotta go, they are boarding...

I will talk with you guys when I get to Georgia, I have a 4 hour lay over, ugh....This should be a 2 hr non stop flight....Since I have a layover it is now a 6 hr flight!! I wish I could get stoned during my layover, oh well atleast I have a computer....
See you all soon! Bye!  in case the plane goes down! Love ya guys!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I gotta go, they are boarding...
> 
> I will talk with you guys when I get to Georgia, I have a 4 hour lay over, ugh....This should be a 2 hr non stop flight....Since I have a layover it is now a 6 hr flight!! I wish I could get stoned during my layover, oh well atleast I have a computer....
> See you all soon! Bye!  in case the plane goes down! Love ya guys!


good luck sunny!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hijack and Hash .. who wants this bowl ...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hijack and Hash .. who wants this bowl ...


this guyyyyyy


Bong rips in the bedrooooooooom.........for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> this guyyyyyy
> 
> 
> Bong rips in the bedrooooooooom.........for me



Get in your car you could be here in Two .5 hrs ... 2 if you speed


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Get in your car you could be here in Two .5 hrs ... 2 if you speed


busy today? my girlfriend has off we could probably stop by


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> busy today? my girlfriend has off we could probably stop by


 Im free till 2:30 then I need to pick up China ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, I'll take a hit of that Hijack and hash...... pass it over.........please......


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey, I'll take a hit of that Hijack and hash...... pass it over.........please......



Get on your BIKE Miss .. You will make it here for Supper too..

We have a nice comfy couch. you'll be home for dinner tomorrow


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet I could get there on less than $50 for gas. If it was warmer out, I'd consider it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I bet I could get there on less than $50 for gas. If it was warmer out, I'd consider it.



Gas is $2.05 in town .. Outside town prob $1.90 something

My 3 wheeler is done ,,Next thing is to get a battery for China's Rebel and get her bike started and up and running . we could do some backroads together . My 3 wheeler is a 200 her Rebel is a 250


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 8, 2009)

mornin' all

almost typed 'moronin' all' lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it's hovering around 2.00 - 2.05 around here. 

It's only 43 out so far, damn, I'm ready for 70 degrees please.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

FDP ... Good morning ,, whats the weather in your neck of Pa . it was snowing here before



EDIT.. Its still snowing


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> FDP ... Good morning ,, whats the weather in your neck of Pa . it was snowing here before


Yesturday it was cold, really cold, we had some "snow fall" and freezing rain... but nothin stuck to the ground. about two days ago it was shirt & shorts weather...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Make sure that fruit basket has a BOW on it .....


*And an idy bidy gator......... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty I hear you! But, I really need to weigh everything out... I want out of here....If I do that it will end the deal. I think the best punishment is making them go through with the deal...I really do....There are 686 homes in my neighborhood for sale right now. Sooooo many foreclosures and deals to be had. I could wind up sitting here for another year...I can't do that. I am done here. But, I do hear you and I do agree. Sometimes you just have to let things go to get what you want. I believe this to be one of those times.


*Yeah sometimes you have to write off some loss just to get shit done...*



korvette1977 said:


> Hijack and Hash .. who wants this bowl ...



*Waaa....yes..!! 

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

It's got to be spring, my back yard is already out of control, It's been 5 days since I mowed and it already needs it again.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pink Is an angry bitch .. I like it .. Her relationships make her millions 

She loves trashing her ex hubby


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's got to be spring, my back yard is already out of control, It's been 5 days since I mowed and it already needs it again.


i havent had to mow yet...soon but not yet...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I like that video about "I don't want to be a stupid girl." Good stuff there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I never mow my yard (which is extensive) until they seed. this allows two things... deep root systems (cutting stresses the grass) and i get free seed to keep the yard lush and green. I have a neighbor who cuts religiously...his grass is always suffering and he can't figure out what he's doing wrong... he's like, what the hell, how is your grass so lush and deep green...what fert do you use. NONE!! 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I never mow my yard (which is extensive) until they seed. this allows two things... deep root systems (cutting stresses the grass) and i get free seed to keep the yard lush and green. I have a neighbor who cuts religiously...his grass is always suffering and he can't figure out what he's doing wrong... he's like, what the hell, how is your grass so lush and deep green...what fert do you use. NONE!!
> 
> out.


 My dad taught me the same thing when I was 11 yrs old .. almost word for word ...

He and the next door neighbors always had a lawn compt. going on.. my Dad had the best lawn..


Our dogs have their own fave places to dump.. I grind it with the mower deck and the grass LOVES IT


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet that Pink was too much woman for that dude thats why he bailed .. 





WHATS MY NAME BITCH


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine in the back is thick as hell and it grows like a champ. If we let it go to seed, we'd never get it cut, the mower would dog and die all day long. 

In the spring I have to seed in patches, but those are areas the dogs tore up (digging, rolling around in the same spot for months at a time etc.) 


Have you guys seen this yet? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DptkI0EY6ZY

I'm not a fan of him, but it's kind of funny.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

*rick james..........*






korvette1977 said:


> whats my name bitch


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> *rick james..........*


Come smoke weed wit the Ol' boy Rick James........


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I gotta pee 

China gets out at 3 today .. 4 more hrs 

Hurry up already


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Liberty sex?? 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Liberty sex??
> 
> out.



Your in my head...


Im banging a punk rock chic today ..


It should be a sticky situation ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

*for those about to fuck....*

we saluuuuuuuuuute you!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> *for those about to fuck....*
> 
> we saluuuuuuuuuute you!



We dont FUCK.................

We Make LOVE


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We dont FUCK.................
> 
> We Make LOVE


i do a combination of both.

and masturbation, but i call it SELF PRESERVATION


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

You just used the word "banging" .......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

middaybongtokes?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Im bored its too cold to hang outside ,, 

3 hrs till I leave , Im stoned . im full ,Just ate a steak sandwich . 34 outside .. Im staying right here 


what to do , what to do .. ??????


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mine in the back is thick as hell and it grows like a champ. If we let it go to seed, we'd never get it cut, the mower would dog and die all day long.
> 
> In the spring I have to seed in patches, but those are areas the dogs tore up (digging, rolling around in the same spot for months at a time etc.)
> 
> ...



thanks i remember them talking about playing the new eminem song "LATER TODAY" on the radio...figured id just hear it on youtube quicker instead 
forgot about till i saw your post tho.....

same thing with news on tv "coming up later in our show..."
and its something interesting ... and im like fuck that ill just type it in google and find out NOW without watching all your other stupid BS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I could easily be convinced to participate in that activity. 




DudeLebowski said:


> middaybongtokes?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I could easily be convinced to participate in that activity.


Annnnnnnnnd start drawing smoke through your bong.....now ::


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait, it's not loaded...... I have no weed on the tray..... what happened to no child left behind? Stop........ back the truck up...........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Wait, it's not loaded...... I have no weed on the tray..... what happened to no child left behind? Stop........ back the truck up...........


comin around for the 2nd lap!

lemme know when to fire this one up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

........ and ........ go....... .......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> in my head...today ..
> 
> 
> It should be a sticky situation ..


..............................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*that's a bunch of woman...*http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]9eDJ3cuXKV4[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

wooo good lawdy miss - that one got to me..had a coughin fit haha


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

wow its fuckin snowing here now too vette...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2345981]Morning all [/quote]


Good afternoon ........................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

you got to cough to get off........ 




DudeLebowski said:


> wooo good lawdy miss - that one got to me..had a coughin fit haha


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> you got to cough to get off........


haha thats what they say 

i dont usually cough though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> wow its fuckin snowing here now too vette...



Here too but the sun is out .... Mother nature is on Crack


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

haha we're only twenty posts behind the "BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History" thread..

sweeeeeeeet...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Here too but the sun is out .... Mother nature is on Crack


shes on loods crack lsd speed e and newport cigarettes all at once.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats cause this thread is a Institution ...............

Its a part of LIFE .. You gotta start your day somewhere ....................


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> shes on loods crack lsd speed e and newport cigarettes all at once.




you mean LUDES qualudes ?

I used to sell them in High School.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats cause this thread is a Institution ...............
> 
> Its a part of LIFE .. You gotta start your day somewhere ....................


it is a staple in this community


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Alright, I get off the plane and turn on my cell...My cell is blown up with messages.

My Realtor told them that I would comply and fix everything. Their Realtor then goes to say they still want out of the deal. My Realtor told them fine but she is keeping the deposit. Their Realtor said this is the SECOND time these people have done this. As it stands now their Realtor is going to them and telling them I WILL keep their deposit if they back out. We are all waiting for their reply and I am stuck here in fucking Atlanta....Somebody shoot me, please.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, I get off the plane and turn on my cell...My cell is blown up with messages.
> 
> My Realtor told them that I would comply and fix everything. Their Realtor then goes to say they still want out of the deal. My Realtor told them fine but she is keeping the deposit. Their Realtor said this is the SECOND time these people have done this. As it stands now their Realtor is going to them and telling them I WILL keep their deposit if they back out. We are all waiting for their reply and I am stuck here in fucking Atlanta....Somebody shoot me, please.


damn sunny im sorry to hear that...that's bogus!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh, ludes... my fav drug in my twenties.  I used to buy them 50 at a clip. We went fishing once and I uh forgot how many 1/2's I took and took one too many. Took my three friends to carry me off the jetties 200 yards.... wee.

out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

whataday!!! its beautiful outside...Im taking the fatboy out, and putting some miles on that biotch.......smoking some dank of course..

goooood morning everyone!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, I get off the plane and turn on my cell...My cell is blown up with messages.
> 
> My Realtor told them that I would comply and fix everything. Their Realtor then goes to say they still want out of the deal. My Realtor told them fine but she is keeping the deposit. Their Realtor said this is the SECOND time these people have done this. As it stands now their Realtor is going to them and telling them I WILL keep their deposit if they back out. We are all waiting for their reply and I am stuck here in fucking Atlanta....Somebody shoot me, please.



That is bogus, but you have every right to keep that money. You can use it to fix the house and raise the price for the next customer.... keep looking up!.. 

5k isn't chump change, they may buy it yet.

out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

the other day this old timer asked me for a "lid"...i was like "what the fuck??"

then I found out it was a four finger bag, or oz, or I like to call em "zippers..."


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

You have every right to keep their deposit. That's what a deposit is for, to weed out the people that are yanking your dick. 

I'm sorry they suck. Fuckers, want me to come and kick the guys ass for you? I cut him fer ya good........







Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, I get off the plane and turn on my cell...My cell is blown up with messages.
> 
> My Realtor told them that I would comply and fix everything. Their Realtor then goes to say they still want out of the deal. My Realtor told them fine but she is keeping the deposit. Their Realtor said this is the SECOND time these people have done this. As it stands now their Realtor is going to them and telling them I WILL keep their deposit if they back out. We are all waiting for their reply and I am stuck here in fucking Atlanta....Somebody shoot me, please.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2009)

its going to rain today, was hot as hell yesterday too, sometimes the weather here in cali is weird as fuc haha 

Hindu Kush anyone? topped with some hash, breakfast of champions


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2346197]its going to rain today, was hot as hell yesterday too, sometimes the weather here in cali is weird as fuc haha 

Hindu Kush anyone? topped with some hash, breakfast of champions

[/quote]
When one season meets another, it usually ends up in a fistfight.

out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I really want a cig............. crap...... I'm gonna go mow instead............  for the road.......


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

fuck fuck fuck a duck
screw a kangaroo


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You have every right to keep their deposit. That's what a deposit is for, to weed out the people that are yanking your dick.
> 
> I'm sorry they suck. Fuckers, want me to come and kick the guys ass for you? I cut him fer ya good........


*somebody is yanking sunny's dick?*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

420weedman said:


> fuck fuck fuck a duck
> screw a kangaroo



gang bang a orangutan 
orgy at the zoo !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That is bogus, but you have every right to keep that money. You can use it to fix the house and raise the price for the next customer.... keep looking up!..
> 
> 5k isn't chump change, they may buy it yet.
> 
> out.


Why oh why do I see freakin lawyers in my future? I will do what I have to do on this one. I am not a fighter, but, if they back out, I am fighting. I just wasted hundreds on this little trip to Maryland. I am keeping that money, I just got to get it out of that escrow account...thats why I see lawyers in my future...I don't like lawyers, at all.



misshestermoffitt said:


> You have every right to keep their deposit. That's what a deposit is for, to weed out the people that are yanking your dick.
> 
> I'm sorry they suck. Fuckers, want me to come and kick the guys ass for you? I cut him fer ya good........


Miss, I mean this....I really, really, want you to kick their asses. I mean this. I will pay you! I am really angry right now, and I am trapped in an airport. Yes, kick their ass, please...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *somebody is yanking sunny's dick?*


Yes, Tipsy! They pulled a major Lorraina Bobbit on me...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't understand what he thought he could gain by doing this. The deposit is nonrefundable and he knew it. 

If you have to drag him into court, make sure to stick him for court costs too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wanna see some bud porn ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn that looks sweet. How much longer does she have?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont know maybe 2 weeks .. 

This Bud is the most Done it has the most red hairs ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*good job vette............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Tips .... 
It smells delightful


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*I can smell it from here.....*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Tips ....
> It smells delightful


she's a beaut


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good afternoon ........................





korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Tips ....
> It smells delightful


*Well done.... 

w00t.. may have arranged for some chronic tonight........ 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Twisty ,, You go for a bike ride today ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine. 

Purple Kush is the second one

the first one is the one I'm going to be chopping before too much longer.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Hey.... yeah... felt good... fucking cold.... and came back beat... but thats a good beat.... 
Now if the chronic works out tonight it'll have been a good day..... and if some a-hole doesn't screw with my bike....
I found out there was a big police event across the hall from me last night... good thing I wasn't stocked up or "that hallway" would have smelled like a turkish toke house... I guess I should call that lucky.... yeah right... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*very nice also miss.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Here's a couple of mine.
> 
> Purple Kush is the second one
> 
> the first one is the one I'm going to be chopping before too much longer.


*Sweet miss........ Nice cola .....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good Miss ... You use CFl's eh 

you really should get a HPS


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

yes I'm using CFL's, I have an HPS picked out, but I haven't bought it yet. I"m not sure if I have the space in my flower zone.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*miss I'm running a 430 in a small area (22" x 20" x 5'), I hang it straight down.. just using one 18" fan, granted this summer I'll have to go back to T's if too hot.. we'll see.. if not at least you should go to T5's..they're a lot cooler and grow well..... 
I'm hoping this lot shows the true difference using HPS as the last lot(T's) only the last 3-4 weeks had HPS...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys! I am home. Thank God.....
Vette no fruit for you, yet...They canceled their contract, it is over. So, you and China will just have to wait a little longer.

I am going to Gatorz to get HAMMERED. I am so done for the day, there is a bottle of Rum and a bar stool with my name on it. I am having my son dump me off and pick me up when I am sloppy. Hopefully tonight will be better than today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

You giving back the deposit ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sorry to hear that Sunny... go get hammered.. tomorrows another day......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You giving back the deposit ?


*In pennies of course... What..??? It's still legal tender... shipping & handling not included..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

The Law states you have 3 business days to back out of a contract


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

She should keep it, it was Non refundable. 







korvette1977 said:


> You giving back the deposit ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

Fuccck yes

just got a new tiller - not sure what we got quite yet..will post pics tomorrow 

looks like if the weathers nice im gunna be outside gardening


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

who wants to get ripped ? Any takers? ... ...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> who wants to get ripped ? Any takers? ... ...


thissssss guyyyyy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> who wants to get ripped ? Any takers? ... ...


*Hopefully by 9pm...... then try to stop me....*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

Big oll craftsman bastard not sure what model - this tiller is gunna RULE

god im stoned


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

let's do it.....

 for Twisty.......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

THIS ONE'S FOR TWISTYYYY

::


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*this buds for you twisty............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Santa Berry and a dollop of hash.. 

Cheers ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I have one great kid. He wouldn't take me to Gatorz, he took me to a nice little restaurant and we had a beer and a good meal...I love that kid, he just saved me from a hangover! 

Vette-the 3 day thingy you said on the other page.....CORRECT. Here in fucking dirty land it is 5 days...I get NOTHING. They win, I lose. But, it is still all good, I will wait for the next buyer. There will be one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Another Bad Parent 

This time with LOTS of weed a few towns away from here .. 

In the end I bet it was Snitch's .. they breed them up here 

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090408/NEWS/90408025


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have one great kid. He wouldn't take me to Gatorz, he took me to a nice little restaurant and we had a beer and a good meal...I love that kid, he just saved me from a hangover!
> 
> Vette-the 3 day thingy you said on the other page.....CORRECT. Here in fucking dirty land it is 5 days...I get NOTHING. They win, I lose. But, it is still all good, I will wait for the next buyer. There will be one.


I'd be leary .. maybe they do this to scope out houses to rob.. It could be part of a elaborate plan to look in peoples houses .. 
You said the realtor said they have done this before (pulled out)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'd be leary .. maybe they do this to scope out house to rob.. It could be part of a elaborate plan to look in peoples houses ..
> You said the realtor said they have done this before (pulled out)


You and my Dad are saying the same exact thing. The whole thing is weird, this is the second time they have done this...My Father said to make sure I am extra careful the next few weeks. It is weird. They paid 250. for the inspection, you saw the list. I agreed to fix it all, there was nothing major on that list. And they were here last Friday for 4 hours...taking pics. Yeah, something is not ringing true.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You and my Dad are saying the same exact thing. The whole thing is weird, this is the second time they have done this...My Father said to make sure I am extra careful the next few weeks. It is weird. They paid 250. for the inspection, you saw the list. I agreed to fix it all, there was nothing major on that list. And they were here last Friday for 4 hours...taking pics. Yeah, something is not ringing true.


change of locks in order?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

load gun . 
Lock windows and doors . Check banking info daily ,
set up a camera if you have one when your not home


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> change of locks in order?


I am just sitting here thinking that. I fucked up, when they were here last Friday I had a book of everything on the house. Blue prints, all the construction work, every appliance, surveys, everything. They asked to take it with them and I agreed. Yeah, I don't feel good about this. Its like I am going to have watch my back for awhile. I want to know who the other people are that they did this to also. Maybe they have been robbed or something.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> load gun .
> Lock windows and doors . Check banking info daily ,
> set up a camera if you have one when your not home


Yeah, for sure. This whole thing was bizarre. My realtor was so upset he went and consulted a lawyer that is how we found out about the 5 day law. He said in the 30 yrs of being a realtor he has never seen a deal go down this way.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

get your book back..

call the cops and let them know .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I told my realtor about it. He said he would get it for me by tomorrow. I feel bad for the guy, he sounded ill over it all. He did say I am priced right and there will be another buyer. He is a sweet man and his wife is just a doll. She actually cried, she knows I want to go home.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Leave Ozzy and Sharon out on the loose. I bet if someone broke in Ozzy would fuck them up. 

Like Vette said, get the book back and alert the cops.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Leave Ozzy and Sharon out on the loose. I bet if someone broke in Ozzy would fuck them up.
> 
> Like Vette said, get the book back and alert the cops.


Miss, in all seriousness...Ozzie is out now. He will sleep with me tonight. He will and has attacked when he thinks I am threatened. I know that he would give his life for me, I really mean that. He is capable of doing major damage and I know he will. Sharon will just cuss you out....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

My son just read what I wrote about Oz...lol, he is all pissed. He said "What am I??" 
Its funny, he is 6'2" and 200 pounds and yet I still look at him as a baby. 

I don't think these people are going to bring harm to me. But, maybe so my house. I am going to deal with this more in the morning. I am still absorbing the shock of all of it.

Whats on tv tonight? I read I missed Rescue Me last night. Darn! I love that show. Is Tatum ONeal still on the show since her bust?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

I know he would, that's why I said it. A parrot can remove a finger without much effort and you're his mommy and he will protect you, I'm sure of it. 

Plus what robber is going to be expecting a bird to attack them. 

Have your realtor along with you when you speak to the police about this. That way they don't think you're a crack pot.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes Tatum is still on there, and Denis Leary still looks like a dessert to me.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know he would, that's why I said it. A parrot can remove a finger without much effort and you're his mommy and he will protect you, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Plus what robber is going to be expecting a bird to attack them.
> 
> Have your realtor along with you when you speak to the police about this. That way they don't think you're a crack pot.


You know when my Dad said something to me about it I thought 'Nah' but the whole situation is so crazy....Better safe than sorry. My realtor is coming here tomorrow, I am going to talk to him about this whole mess. He seems very uneasy about it, but that could be just because he feels bad for me. Either way, I need to get some sort of resolution of why they did what they did. My brother said maybe they are addicted to looking at houses and when the contract is accepted they panic because they know their looking days are over so they pull the contract. Who knows, not me.

Miss, there was a forensic show on once where a bird just like Ozzie attacked an intruder and inflicted major damage on the criminal. The attack solved who the person was cause the bird was able to make the guy bleed everywhere and they got his DNA....but the guy killed the bird before fleeing


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes Tatum is still on there, and Denis Leary still looks like a dessert to me.


You too, huh? I think he is HOT HOT HOT...So sexy, yummy...I could just go on, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt anything to file some kind of report with the police about it and with the realtor having bad feelings about the situation also, I'm sure the police will listen. 

Addicted to looking at houses, I bet there are people like that, but to go so far as to offer money for you stuff too, bed linens even? 

I wonder how long ago they pulled this the first time, is it that everytime they find a house another deal comes along, it just seems not only weird, but rude too. 

Have you googled the guys name yet? Hard telling what you'll find.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes he is a hottie. I don't want to marry him or anything, I just want to use him for sex and then never call him again. 





Sunnysideup said:


> You too, huh? I think he is HOT HOT HOT...So sexy, yummy...I could just go on, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes he is a hottie. I don't want to marry him or anything, I just want to use him for sex and then never call him again.



Miss Is a wannabe COUGAR


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It wouldn't hurt anything to file some kind of report with the police about it and with the realtor having bad feelings about the situation also, I'm sure the police will listen.
> 
> Addicted to looking at houses, I bet there are people like that, but to go so far as to offer money for you stuff too, bed linens even?
> 
> ...


I guess it is a good idea just to tell the police that this happened so maybe they can run by my street more often. 
With the other deal they pulled out of...This is what I know. Their realtor told my guy that he was dumping them as clients because this was the second time they pulled this. He said they went as far as an inspection and then pulled. He said he was done with them. I know I am not getting the full story. Either way, something just isn't right. My realtor said it, I say it, my family says it, my family out here says it....something is just not right.
I am going to grab the contract and get their names and google them...right now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

Cougars like younger guys, Denis Leary is older than me. I'll put my hair in pigtails and wear a catholic school girl skirt to attract him........





korvette1977 said:


> Miss Is a wannabe COUGAR


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok 

Does Hubby get a romp with the woman of his choice ?

He (Leary) is Irish.. Just have a few bottles of whiskey with ya


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 8, 2009)

He picks Sandra Bullock or Jessica Alba, I don't even have to ask. 

As if either of us are ever romping with anyone other than each other ever anyway.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Im going to bed and watch TAPS ( ghost Hunters) and let China scratch me all over .. 

Night Folks ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> THIS ONE'S FOR TWISTYYYY
> 
> ::





tipsgnob said:


> *this buds for you twisty............*


*Still waiting.... 9:42...*



korvette1977 said:


> I'd be leary .. maybe they do this to scope out houses to rob.. It could be part of a elaborate plan to look in peoples houses ..
> You said the realtor said they have done this before (pulled out)


*I saw where people scope houses out online .. A lot are up for sale and have videos of all the inside.... you could even see where the alarms and panel was..... all the artwork valuables.... which window the big screen is at....etc..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

Night Vette, tell China night too!

Alright, the last on this mess of mine....Miss, I googled his name and it came up with his address. So I searched the property tax record for the address. He lives in a mobile home...WTF


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

I wonder if this guys funds were even verified...I bet not. I know when I bought a condo and paid cash they demanded to have proof of funds. I assumed it was the same for him.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 8, 2009)

OH Twisty! You are still waiting? I am so sorry. I wish you could come over and sit in the girlcave with me! I would smoke you out!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*I guess twisty didn't get lucky tonight...sorry twistyman.....*


----------



## Pedro de Pacas (Apr 8, 2009)

Just had my last day of classes in university, i'm not working tomorrow and i have a 1/4 of some sweet sticky. Can't wait to blaze tomorrow morning....come to think of it, might as well start now.


----------



## Kant (Apr 8, 2009)

morning stoners. anyone else burning the midnight oil?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2009)

hell yea, got some hash and the last nugs of my Hindu Kush 

im sad and happy at the same time haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning Folks .. 


Santa Berry and coffee ..

Cheers


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, good evening Mr Vette...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Well, good evening Mr Vette...


 Its Morning here so I'll say Good Morning to you ..

Hows things down Under ?

You guys still "" Roughing "" it


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 9, 2009)

Actually no, we're staying with my niece and nephew at the moment... enjoying some nice music and choofin'. 

How did China go yesterday? Was she a hit?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yea a huge hit .. Im getting her up now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning folks, wake and bake..... 





Now, I wonder if you have any legal recourse. He obviously can't afford to buy your house, but he came in acting like he could. You should make sure to tell the police all of that. 

If anything, you could go and egg his trailer.... 




Sunnysideup said:


> Alright, the last on this mess of mine....Miss, I googled his name and it came up with his address. So I searched the property tax record for the address. He lives in a mobile home...WTF


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats why he wanted the furniture too.. he prob could not afford to furnish it


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh yea a huge hit .. Im getting her up now


Sweet. Ph03nix got auto logged out, so I logged in. Howthehellareyasall?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Gryphonn...... Billie?  

I didn't manage to say hi to Pho3nix, so pass this on to her please...... ......


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Gryphonn...... Billie?
> 
> I didn't manage to say hi to Pho3nix, so pass this on to her please...... ......



Hey Hester, (this is ph03nix, chanelling through Gryphonn)

..... .. thanks, I needed that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

its 26 now with a high of 58 today .. 

once it hits 40 Im outta here ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> OH Twisty! You are still waiting? I am so sorry. I wish you could come over and sit in the girlcave with me! I would smoke you out!





tipsgnob said:


> *I guess twisty didn't get lucky tonight...sorry twistyman.....*


*Holy crap.... quite an event... usually by 11:30 I'm in bed reading... last night I'm standing in Tim's (donut shop) ... 
"No one said it was going to be easy soldier"................. Victory...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Morning Folks ..
> 
> 
> Santa Berry and coffee ..
> ...


*A good day all........ *



ph03nix said:


> Well, good evening Mr Vette...





Gryphonn said:


> Sweet. Ph03nix got auto logged out, so I logged in. Howthehellareyasall?


*Damn Aussies.... How you guys been.. sorry I missed you.... *





misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning folks, wake and bake.....
> Now, I wonder if you have any legal recourse. He obviously can't afford to buy your house, but he came in acting like he could. You should make sure to tell the police all of that.
> 
> If anything, you could go and egg his trailer....






*Thats why sometimes paying an agent is worth it... if you get these yes/no iffy buyers.. agents deal directly with banks and buyers to get it done if possible.... Going to have to check their home before they see yours... "Nice cardboard box buddy.... get lost..!! *


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 9, 2009)

Guys (and Girls who wish to be individualized but not in a sexist way), I really really hate paying for a supposed high bandwidth prepaid connection, but get relegated to dial-up ... well, actually gsm mobile speed because the supplied modem roams and there is no way to keep on the high bandwidth network!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK! It's like Computer geek hell!!!

Oh, waked and baking at 10:13pm on Thursday night...damned Aussies hey Twisty!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

morning all ! , 2 more days ....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

79 more days till we leave on Vacation.. 


But who's counting


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

Mornin everybody..

hooraaaaay vacation vette! T minus 79 an counting


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

id count not having to go into work 8-4 a vacation


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 79 more days till we leave on Vacation..
> 
> 
> But who's counting


*Certainly not you... for sure..............













Oh yeah... and 47 seconds............ 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

I have nothing to count down........... 10 hours until dinner tonight........


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

China has a meeting after school so she will be home about 4:15ish , Then we will have 4 whole complete days togather .. a mini vacation.. But im not counting hrs ...

Im counting minutes ...LOL


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 9, 2009)

illinois ah? yuor right uner neath my hand!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Oz ate my comforter while I slept last night! Thank God he didn't get any of my toes! 
Wake n Bake!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ewww so you were prob sleeping in bird poop too...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ewww so you were prob sleeping in bird poop too...


Vette! Oz has MANNERS!! All of my birds do!!!(except Sharon) They are potty trained! Geesh!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just like Jinx the cat On Meet The Fockers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just like Jinx the cat On Meet The Fockers


LOL, I loved Jinx! No, you put down paper and show them and that is where they will go if they are not near their cages. I have watched Oz hold it until he could get to paper..It is funny to watch a bird run across the floor holding his legs together, lol....They are easy to train that way because they are smart. They know you don't want their crap on you. I guess you could say they are courteous! Probably more so than myself...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> ewww so you were prob sleeping in bird poop too...


*lololol........................ *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

6 more hours till i can go home


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got to tell someone, I bought a vaporizer yesterday and this is my first wake and bake on a vaporizer! Man is this peaceful... sorry drooling, time to heat up another.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

freeindeed2008 said:


> Just got to tell someone, I bought a vaporizer yesterday and this is my first wake and bake on a vaporizer! Man is this peaceful... sorry drooling, time to heat up another.


................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Its nice outside but cold in the garage .. walked around a little and Busted my ass slipping on mud .. I hit the ground with a thud .. Fucking aye .. Bowl break time


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its nice outside but cold in the garage .. walked around a little and Busted my ass slipping on mud .. I hit the ground with a thud .. Fucking aye .. Bowl break time


i think i might fire up that tiller 







its beauuuuutiful out here right now - just threw a pizza in the oven, gettin ready for some bong hits

anybody with me?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Im lit and smoking .. Using my bubbler .. Santa Berry and Hash 

Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im lit and smoking .. Using my bubbler .. Santa Berry and Hash
> 
> Cheers


godamn always with the santa berry and hash ----- im envious


i just stated saving up my keif in an old single serve heinz 57 jar

ima fill that bitch


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its nice outside but cold in the garage .. walked around a little and Busted my ass slipping on mud .. I hit the ground with a thud .. Fucking aye .. Bowl break time


*vette fall down and go boom...? You do wreck your ass enough... what tobogganing ass wasn't enough.... ?? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> godamn always with the santa berry and hash ----- im envious
> 
> 
> i just stated saving up my keif in an old single serve heinz 57 jar
> ...


I only smoke the best .. Im spoiled ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *vette fall down and go boom...? You do wreck your ass enough... what tobogganing ass wasn't enough.... ?? *



This time it was more of a hip , shoulder and head . go boom more than my ass ..


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

dickn around , .. falling down ... you really need a vacation


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*morning stoners...........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning TIPS... (waves)

ready to do battle in inanity? 

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Got milk ???????????


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*you can pick your friends and you can pick your nose...but you can't pick your friends nose...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

When I was in college I used to eat live goldfish for smitchers of beer (smitcher = small pitcher ) Lets say I rarely paid for beer.....................








IN


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can pick your friends and you can pick your nose...but you can't pick your friends nose...........*


i thought it was

you can pick your nose you can pick your ass, but you cant pick your family


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i thought it was
> 
> you can pick your nose you can pick your ass, but you cant pick your family


*your too picky.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning/afternoon,

confirmed 2 males out of 4 plants


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2351057]Morning/afternoon,

confirmed 2 males out of 4 plants 


[/QUOTE]

sorry to hear it 

mornin tho


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

I kno man, both Bubba Kush, still got like 8 seeds but still, shit is lame

at least this Hindu Kush will keep me happy


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2351083]I kno man, both Bubba Kush, still got like 8 seeds but still, shit is lame

at least this Hindu Kush will keep me happy[/QUOTE]

good to see a positive outlook - this rip's for you SICC

::


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in for a bake..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

right here with you,

just finished my daily waffles haha, now i bake again!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm onion rings .... this is the highlight of my work day


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

We were on a quest for donuts this morning. 

It was rough.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

a new dukin donuts came to my town....
ill take a boston creme!

duh ?????

um the basket 3rd row down 3 from the left ....
nooo ... your other left .... 2 more over .... PERFECT RIGHT THERE



why hire people who cant read english and cant make a fucking coffe ??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

We have 2 places to choose from and one of them hired a new donut maker who puts donuts with nuts on every single tray. I guess he's never heard of nut allergies before. 

I can't buy donuts there anymore so I had to buy the grocery store donuts instead.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

Doughnuts are ok, i only like the glazed ones, anything else is just over the top for me


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

i knew this wasnt gonna be enough ketchup ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

so who is still bakin? I am,


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

i just ate breakfast and you got m think of lunch now haha, Curly fries sounds bomby


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

I just ate some pizza and a chocolate Klondike bar .. Im going out for a ride .. See you folks later .. Vroom Vroom


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> so who is still bakin? I am,


id like to , just need to find a good way to sneak hits at work while my boss is here.....

ive heard people say that water curing leaves it odorless .... along with the smoke ? anybody ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you drive to work? I always heated my lunch in the microwave and then took it to my car to eat while reading a book. Then I'd get high.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you drive to work? I always heated my lunch in the microwave and then took it to my car to eat while reading a book. Then I'd get high.


yea i could do something like that ... its i dont want to smell like it after ... and wouldnt be able to tell if i did


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you smoke cigs? I always parked at the far end of the lot so the wind could air me out on the way back in. I also kept the windows down to get a good breeze through the car during and always blow my hits out the window, not just into the car itself. 

Get a sneak-a-toke, I think they're smokeless (doesn't keep buring you know).


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you smoke cigs? I always parked at the far end of the lot so the wind could air me out on the way back in. I also kept the windows down to get a good breeze through the car during and always blow my hits out the window, not just into the car itself.
> 
> Get a sneak-a-toke, I think they're smokeless (doesn't keep buring you know).


*I had to go to court the other day and these 2 guys guys came in the court room and reeked of weed. A lady sitting in of front of me said to the person she was with, "I told you we should have smoked one before we came"....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I had to go to court the other day and these 2 guys guys came in the court room and reeked of weed. A lady sitting in of front of me said to the person she was with, "I told you we should have smoked one before we came"....*


*LOL.... Can't think of a better time... just before a good reaming in court......*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL.... Can't think of a better time... just before a good reaming in court......*


everytime ive had court ive gotten rediculously blazed before hand...never know what the outcome could be, never know how long itll be before you can blaze again


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2009)

420weedman said:


> id like to , just need to find a good way to sneak hits at work while my boss is here.....
> 
> ive heard people say that water curing leaves it odorless .... along with the smoke ? anybody ?


well, since the terpenes in weed aren't water-soluble, I would assume there is a scent still present. no doubt.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to drag out my bike and take a spin. 

Catch you guys later.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

Yah, any cop will tell you, the clothes are the key.... if you are going to smoke at work, change your shirt afterwards. 

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*has anyone tried strawberry cough? grown or smoked?*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

not me tips , any body ever water cure some buds ??
prolly useless to ask here ... 

i gotta get me a sneak a toke


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

I did it after reading a thread about it... Honestly, i didn't prefer it.


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I did it after reading a thread about it... Honestly, i didn't prefer it.
> 
> 
> out.


did it change the smell of the smoke at all ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll have to wait and ask my wife, she has the smell capability of a bloodhound. I didn't "notice' it but forget about bag appeal, it looks terrible. I came away with the conclusion that the time saved wasn't worth the end product. At least now I know....I only did a very small jar since I didn't want to commit. Eh.... Shortcuts tend to get short results in life.


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'll have to wait and ask my wife, she has the smell capability of a bloodhound. I didn't "notice' it but forget about bag appeal, it looks terrible. I came away with the conclusion that the time saved wasn't worth the end product. At least now I know....I only did a very small jar since I didn't want to commit. Eh.... Shortcuts tend to get short results in life.
> 
> 
> out.


if you could remember .. ask her for me ..... i know its very hard to tell when you are the one smoking 

i would only be doing this for smoking in public situations


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

here 420, this guy water cured his buds, i found a page of his in the jars, its a big thread, but towards the end he explains how he does it, lots of pics, might take some time if you wanna look





https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/143000-blueys-sh-bubbleponics-system-grow-74.html


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2351537]here 420, this guy water cured his buds, i found a page of his in the jars, its a big thread, but towards the end he explains how he does it, lots of pics, might take some time if you wanna look





https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/143000-blueys-sh-bubbleponics-system-grow-74.html[/quote]


thanks , i checked it out and posted but he said he wasnt gonna check the thread any more and his pms are off ... soooo well see


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Im back ,, getting stoned and waiting for China to get home ,, Im thinking about doing some shrooms , But I dont know yet .. I Might wait till tomorrow its suppose to rain.. it is wicked doing shrooms and going in to the woods in the rain..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

What was China's outfit de jour?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What was China's outfit de jour?


 Today is Mis match day 

She is on her way now ..Yay 4 full days ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 9, 2009)

So like stripes with plaids and stuff like that? 

Yay, China gets 4 days off....... W00T !!! 

My hubby will be working tomorrow unless it rains.


----------



## Franchise (Apr 9, 2009)

I am waking up every morning and the first thing I do is check my plants, damn paranoia lol

Check out the grow man
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179651-my-outdoor-grow-journal-questions-3.html


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

finally home from work, smoking on a joint of widow i was going to roll before bed last nite .... but fell asleep


ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

Franchise said:


> I am waking up every morning and the first thing I do is check my plants, damn paranoia lol
> 
> Check out the grow man
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179651-my-outdoor-grow-journal-questions-3.html


*It's called love.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]6mXJB7DiULw[/youtube]


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I only smoke the best .. Im spoiled ..


Man, I like the way you think. I was the same late 70's and early 80's, then career went the drug testing way. Been on medical leave know and am finishing first grow and the stuff that's available today is amazing. One thing I tried a vaporizer today and man if that ain't close to hash, then I don't know what is. Peace to ya and enjoy being spoiled, how we love ourselves is how we will love others. Not!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*did someone fart?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, better to fart and bear the shame then not to fart and bear the pain.


tipsgnob said:


> *did someone fart?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*whats up stoney dear?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Not much...kid has 4 days off, so she's got the big computer and I'm stuck on this damn laptop......What are you doing?


tipsgnob said:


> *whats up stoney dear?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not much...kid has 4 days off, so she's got the big computer and I'm stuck on this damn laptop......What are you doing?


*nothing much. I sat outside all night and listen to the noises and smoked marijuana....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Crickets and stuff? I like that. My kid's frogs eat crickets, and they stay in the same tank so they can eat when they want, but when they're still alive, they chirp at night.Pretty relaxing.


tipsgnob said:


> *nothing much. I sat outside all night and listen to the noises and smoked marijuana....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Crickets and stuff? I like that. My kid's frogs eat crickets, and they stay in the same tank so they can eat when they want, but when they're still alive, they chirp at night.Pretty relaxing.


*yeah...crickets and stuff and we have a barn owl, he was making noise tonight.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

That's cool.Last year we had some possums, and some baby skunks, they would come up and eat the cat food I put out for the strays.


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah...crickets and stuff and we have a barn owl, he was making noise tonight.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's cool.Last year we had some possums, and some baby skunks, they would come up and eat the cat food I put out for the strays.


*it was nice out...64 degrees, clear sky...I almost fell asleep...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Still a little chilly here for April.


tipsgnob said:


> *it was nice out...64 degrees, clear sky...I almost fell asleep...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Still a little chilly here for April.


*my weather radio has been going off all night. I guess we will have a bad storm tonight...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Thunderstorms?


tipsgnob said:


> *my weather radio has been going off all night. I guess we will have a bad storm tonight...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thunderstorms?


*yes...severe thunderstorms...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

morning guys and gals.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*bud bat......*


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

anything interesting happen today?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*nothing on my end....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

I really can't wait until august rolls around....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are the best kind.


tipsgnob said:


> *yes...severe thunderstorms...*


Morning!


Kant said:


> morning guys and gals.


----------



## jamesrock (Apr 9, 2009)

Longest days


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

morning stoney.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*would you folks pardon me for a minute I need to smoke a bowl......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Wasted days and wasted nights......


jamesrock said:


> Longest days


What's Kant doing?


Kant said:


> morning stoney.


Of course.


tipsgnob said:


> *would you folks pardon me for a minute I need to smoke a bowl......*


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wasted days and wasted nights......
> 
> What's Kant doing?
> 
> Of course.


i'm contemplating getting a new bong...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*whewwwwww!!!!.......much better*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Got a pic?


Kant said:


> i'm contemplating getting a new bong...


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

yes, the skulls are kind of gaudy but the alternative are swirls...anyway I like the shape and i've never been a fan of the more hippie type designs.....i'm also not really a fan of huge bongs.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

That's pretty cool.Nothing wrong with skulls if you like it.I think you have to pick what you really like, what "speaks" to ya.


Kant said:


> yes, the skulls are kind of gaudy but the alternative are swirls...anyway I like the shape and i've never been a fan of the more hippie type designs.....i'm also not really a fan of huge bongs.


----------



## Kant (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's pretty cool.Nothing wrong with skulls if you like it.I think you have to pick what you really like, what "speaks" to ya.


I'm kind of picky when it comes to bongs for some reason.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to have a bong that size, burnt my eyebrows.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I used to have a bong that size, burnt my eyebrows.


hmmmm......I think i might like the burnt eyebrows look


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> hmmmm......I think i might like the burnt eyebrows look


Huh?


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

The other alternative to the flaming skulls version was this one. Again i'm not really a fan of the swirls but i like the colors. Although i like the colors of the flaming skulls one too.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> The other alternative to the flaming skulls version was this one. Again i'm not really a fan of the swirls but i like the colors. Although i like the colors of the flaming skulls one too.....



That on is cool. I guess it has a carb? No likey sliders?


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

it's a slider. i'm tempted but i can't make up my mind.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm usually not picky, as long as it smokes.


Kant said:


> I'm kind of picky when it comes to bongs for some reason.....


Lol.


NewGrowth said:


> I used to have a bong that size, burnt my eyebrows.


I like that one.


Kant said:


> The other alternative to the flaming skulls version was this one. Again i'm not really a fan of the swirls but i like the colors. Although i like the colors of the flaming skulls one too.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the green one but it looks like a brow and lash burner to me.

Here is mine sorry to lazy to flip the pic


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

well i figure that I might as well get one that is aesthetically pleasing as well smokable.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter what it looks like.In a month it will be coated with resin and filled with dirty bong water.


Kant said:


> well i figure that I might as well get one that is aesthetically pleasing as well smokable.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It doesn't matter what it looks like.In a month it will be coated with resin and filled with dirty bong water.


that's why i've been going with the darker colors. the grime will be harder to see


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Good idea. I have a glass pipe.No bong yet, too hard to hide.


Kant said:


> that's why i've been going with the darker colors. the grime will be harder to see


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2009)

the grime on your bong is like badge of honor


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it's time to call it a night. i gotta be up in 4 hours and it's not going to be pleasant. night guys and gals.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Night kant.


Kant said:


> I think it's time to call it a night. i gotta be up in 4 hours and it's not going to be pleasant. night guys and gals.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning folks .. 


Happy Good Friday


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Snoop Dogg even wakes and bakes 

http://www.tmz.com/2009/04/10/snoop-to-world-watch-me-smoke-my-brains-out/

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=90894daf-112d-46cb-bd63-411a03d9a886


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

WTF people 


WAKE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont like smoking alone


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey everyone, I am awake and ready to Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hey everyone, I am awake and ready to Fire it uP.



Good Morning Chiceh..

Im nice and toasted .. Been smoking since 5am.. But i''ll blaze with ya ..Cheers


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Chiceh..
> 
> Im nice and toasted .. Been smoking since 5am.. But i''ll blaze with ya ..Cheers


Do you say happy Good Friday? Idk, all I know is I have the next 4 days off! woot woot, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm up and ready to bake. Vette, you're so funny....... 

WTF people 


WAKE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont like smoking alone



Let's rip it up !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

China too.. Im Glad I love when we get whole days to spend together .. she is in bed I wanna wake her, But I know better ..

She goes back to work tuesday


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning Miss Well Its true .. 

I gotta pee then i'll fire another up..


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 10, 2009)

You are not alone, I am firing it up with ya. How you doing Missy? 



misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm up and ready to bake. Vette, you're so funny.......
> 
> WTF people
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

My man has to work today, well it's wet out, so I guess well see. I already gave him his "good friday gift" 

So my weed guy pulled a total Dante on me last night. I go to get some stuff and he's got "green stuff" and "green crack" and I'm like WTF man? "I just want a bag of fucking weed, I don't care what it's called" 

I went with the green crack, the "green stuff" had a smell that was off putting to me somehow. I hate having a super human sense of smell.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Garbage day Brb gotta freeze for a few and pull out the pails


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

Chiceh 4 day weekend, w00t w00t


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning everyone! I am here for a little bit anyway. I have to take my son to the airport later.... I wish I was getting on that plane with him, I know he wishes it too....

I didn't even realize it was Good Friday, glad Vette said something! No meat for me today, just bong hits!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Sunny. Sorry it's airport day. I don't know what I'd do if my kids lived far away.  

I'll eat plenty of meat today for those of you who are abstaining.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Green Crack is great 

Good friday gift .. Hmmmmm .. does the gift have a Happy ending ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

It certainly did. Everyone is happy, 'cept the dog, those noises upset him and he runs around crying in a pitiful way.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 10, 2009)

good morning all, i'm waking and baking.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love A Happy ending ..


On that note ,I woke up China ,,(hee hee) Im going to get a shower and then Im off on my quest for a ''Happy Ending""


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ..
> 
> 
> Happy Good Friday





Chiceh said:


> Hey everyone, I am awake and ready to Fire it uP.





misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm up and ready to bake. Vette, you're so funny.......
> 
> WTF people
> 
> ...





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! I am here for a little bit anyway. I have to take my son to the airport later.... I wish I was getting on that plane with him, I know he wishes it too....
> 
> I didn't even realize it was Good Friday, glad Vette said something! No meat for me today, just bong hits!





smokedogg63 said:


> good morning all, i'm waking and baking.


*How do all..... ?? Nice tasty soil grown chronic... the last lots were hydro.. I like the soil taste better... More of a skunk taste...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

Twisty finally scored  I'm glad for you !!!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 10, 2009)

Korvette, party down, it's going to be a good friday


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 10, 2009)

It is going to be a great day off, lol. Any G&R fans? Have you heard this? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VYBW-6ewI0


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh well .. I got shot down .. Till later ...

I have some chores to do anyway When it hits 40 im outside


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

morning everyone !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

BURN.......DENIED........ 

It's her day off, let her sleep, there's always later. Stay and get baked with us instead. 

Hubby got his call, he's home today, I imagine he'll be headed back to bed pretty quickly.


Hey Weedman.......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty finally scored  I'm glad for you !!!


*
Hi miss.... I'm glad for me too...!!  Sometimes it'd be quicker to go get something operated on for a buzz, than it is to scare up a Sack O Weed........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep Im going to bake for a little longer and then get some stuff done .. 

Cheers


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *
> Hi miss.... I'm glad for me too...!!  Sometimes it'd be quicker to go get something operated on for a buzz, than it is to scare up a Sack O Weed........ *


twisty your in canada, and you cant get weed ?? 
somethings wrong ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh well .. I got shot down .. Till later ...
> 
> I have some chores to do anyway When it hits 40 im outside



Do you think that maybe I could wipe the crap from my eyes first?!?!?! Jeezzz



misshestermoffitt said:


> BURN.......DENIED........
> 
> It's her day off, let her sleep, there's always later. Stay and get baked with us instead.
> 
> ...


You tell him...... let me sleep. 


Morning all!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

whats up lady's and gents?

damn im about to hit the sack again too.

must be about 39 out! ha


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Do you think that maybe I could wipe the crap from my eyes first?!?!?! Jeezzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL EXCUSE ME .......................


But it was NOT your EYES I was Interested in ... 

And you could have slept through it ..I would have been quiet


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> whats up lady's and gents?
> 
> damn im about to hit the sack again too.
> 
> must be about 39 out! ha


It is a good day to relax under the blankets.


I must say.... Vette made me an awesome bagel.... cream cheese and jelly and served me in bed.

I think he'll be getting lucky soon.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pssssffffftttttt 

You had your chance ,, Im busy now ,You'll have to wait til Later .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

My hubby is doing chores around the house. 

See what happens when he gets the prize first.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Pssssffffftttttt
> 
> You had your chance ,, Im busy now ,You'll have to wait til Later .


Sounds great to me.... nighty night!!!!

Hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hubby is doing chores around the house.
> 
> See what happens when he gets the prize first.



Hey miss whats that stuff dripping down your leg ?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Pssssffffftttttt
> 
> You had your chance ,, Im busy now ,You'll have to wait til Later .


 
are you still there vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Sounds great to me.... nighty night!!!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!!!


Taking a nap till bedtime eh ? 

See how you are .


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> are you still there vette?



Yes and still breathing too..


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes and still breathing too..


 
... no shit i couldn't tell if you where choking on a hit or if you took off to the white blankets of vette turf hah


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

She Just Requested another Bagel


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

Man, China is sooooo lucky!!! I would love to have my man serve me bagels in bed and then want sex....China you are one lucky girl!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> She Just Requested another Bagel


 

well come on vette.

no in all reality how good are your bagels? i know the lady must love the jelly and cream cheeese. its the taste factor.

now acouple of question to determine if you make an all around "good bagel"

1. toaster or oven thing?

2. what kinda bagels? organic?

3. FAT FREE chream cheese?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning all, if you're hands are full you can always deliver the bagel by placing it....



out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

hello cracker

how's your morning going?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

Jax is juggling bagels on his..........what's that thar thing?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

lololololololol

Morning CJ!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, China is sooooo lucky!!! I would love to have my man serve me bagels in bed and then want sex....China you are one lucky girl!





GET IT RIGHT .. IM THE LUCKY ONE 

I cook her every meal when she is home , and she gets breakfast in bed every weekend , And I get whatever I want .. Life is GOOD


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

haha vette must be busy fixing his honey another bagel..

howdy sunny & miss


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> GET IT RIGHT .. IM THE LUCKY ONE
> 
> I cook her every meal when she is home , and she gets breakfast in bed every weekend , And I get whatever I want .. Life is GOOD


 

cheers mate cheers !!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey CJ, happy Friday. 

Time for lights on in the flower room, gonna tell my ladies good morning.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> GET IT RIGHT .. IM THE LUCKY ONE
> 
> I cook her every meal when she is home , and she gets breakfast in bed every weekend , And I get whatever I want .. Life is GOOD


Thats cool Vette! You guys are a match made in heaven! When you guys finalizing this? Wedding date?

Mornin Crippled!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> well come on vette.
> 
> no in all reality how good are your bagels? i know the lady must love the jelly and cream cheeese. its the taste factor.
> 
> ...


Toaster
Lenders ( not the frozen ones ) 
Philly cream cheese ... Is there ANY OTHER ??????????


Thing is ,,I make my food with LOVE ..


----------



## StickiestIcky (Apr 10, 2009)

Hell yeah 8:01 gunna hit the pipe now...Ahhh thats better


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thats cool Vette! You guys are a match made in heaven! When you guys finalizing this? Wedding date?
> 
> Mornin Crippled!



She says May 


May The day never come 



I say Feb 30th ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> haha vette must be busy fixing his honey another bagel..
> 
> howdy sunny & miss


LOL... nope... I had to get another one because the dogs helped me eat the first one. And they helped me eat the second one too. 

CJ..... I like your thinking sweetie. We could play games with food.... ring toss the bagel... 

Sunny... he is good to me.... but I am very good to him also. We have a great relationship. 

Vette.... get my bagel bitch.  LOL..... love ya sweetie! And yes... I'll get your potpie.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Toaster
> Lenders ( not the frozen ones )
> Philly cream cheese ... Is there ANY OTHER ??????????
> 
> ...


Is that what I tasted.... love?!?!?!

Glad I fed that part to the dogs.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> She says May
> 
> 
> May The day never come
> ...


Either date is good. I hope you two invite some of us (hint hint) ......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL... nope... I had to get another one because the dogs helped me eat the first one. And they helped me eat the second one too.
> 
> CJ..... I like your thinking sweetie. We could play games with food.... ring toss the bagel...
> 
> ...


China you are so funny!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

When It does happen it will be a sun up or sundown ceremony on a beach somewhere ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

Have you at least picked a year?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL... nope... I had to get another one because the dogs helped me eat the first one. And they helped me eat the second one too.
> 
> CJ..... I like your thinking sweetie. We could play games with food.... ring toss the bagel...
> 
> ...


 

so wait let me get this right... vette is a fan of 

POTPIES!!!??


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> twisty your in canada, and you cant get weed ??
> somethings wrong ..


*Its here... I just have a hard time getting to it.....*



ChinaCat said:


> Do you think that maybe I could wipe the crap from my eyes first?!?!?! Jeezzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Morning China, cripp, Sunny and any I missed.....*



misshestermoffitt said:


> Jax is juggling bagels on his..........what's that thar thing?


*Ahhh... A two bagel boink stick.... 3....4....5... w00t...!! *



korvette1977 said:


> When It does happen it will be a sun up or sundown ceremony on a beach somewhere ..


...................... *This will get me a slap.... 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Have you at least picked a year?


Im waiting for the email for the time and place .. I'll swear I'll show up Sober 

Thats All I know .. She has the ring on her hand a year and a few days .. WHATS THE RUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dont you people know that marriage ruins a good relationship..........







I love her to death ..I'd Marry her today


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> so wait let me get this right... vette is a fan of
> 
> POTPIES!!!??


Its a inside joke......


But yea I like some of them... only Hi grade pot pies



NICE AV CRIP .. BUT I LIKE THE BEEF ONES BETTER ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> When It does happen it will be a sun up or sundown ceremony on a beach somewhere ..


We renewed our vows on the beach at sunset in Key West....It was beautiful. Then we hit Duvall St with a vengeance...We did the Duval crawl....I liked our second wedding better than the first.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Twisty!!! 

Repose en paix....comment vrai


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

We dont drink much .. When we first met we would go out everynight and drink,

We even once DRUNK as hell went from a bar in Pa, at 11pm to Atlantic City,REAL DRUNK.. got there at 3am and drank some more ..

We are more homebody's we love being HOME


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

We used to drink every weekend, go to the bar, see then band, dance and get wasted. 

Now if we're still awake at 9 PM on a friday night, it's a miracle. 

There's no place like home......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 10, 2009)

I am sure wherever you two decide to tie the knot it will be beautiful! 

I am off, I am going on my last run with my son.... Then off to the airport to drop him off so he can get back home to his girl. I will talk with you all later! Got to go show my young one how to run 5 miles without breaking a sweat!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Twisty!!!
> 
> Repose en paix....comment vrai


*Hee hee...... let me say one word... Jamaica....... 

*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We used to drink every weekend, go to the bar, see then band, dance and get wasted.
> 
> Now if we're still awake at 9 PM on a friday night, it's a miracle.
> 
> There's no place like home......


*We used to drink every weekend... go to bar... was the band... get wasted... then wonder why the fuck I decided to play drums instead of harmonica...... packing up a 13 piece kit at 3:30am blows chunks....

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

5 miles Sunny? I don't think I could run 5 miles even if something was chasing me and trying to kill me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning all. where you been. My dog has been missing you.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> 5 miles Sunny? I don't think I could run 5 miles even if something was chasing me and trying to kill me.


*LOL... I hear that... Mine would be a grim attempt at the 100 yard grovel... clench chest.. and play possum.......

*fart... oppps..... busted.... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning all. where you been. My dog has been missing you.


*Where the fuck you been....?? thought you got abducted my aliens..... or narcs...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey all, I'm doing GREAT!! Had to harvest one girl a bit early, since the "time of the month" came a bit early for my honey as well  She requested, I relented and that's how you get to have a long marriage...not a happy one, just long... Just kidding honey!


out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 10, 2009)

how are we today?

bong hitsall around


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

The aliens left me alone after the chip was removed. Otherwise I am a workaholic , I seriously need a 12 step program.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Joint time............ *


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Where the fuck you been....?? thought you got abducted my aliens..... or narcs...*


That was a quote above ,I forget how to do this.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The aliens left me alone after the chip was removed. Otherwise I am a workaholic , I seriously need a 12 step program.


yea i fell ya.

i work about 50 hours a weeks diem...


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I work about 18 hour a day and am my own boss. Can I sue me?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> how are we today?
> 
> bong hitsall around


yo yo dude!


take a couple milky loads for me !


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I work about 18 hour a day and am my own boss. Can I sue me?


 
good question.. you work for yourself? or you make yourself work in yorself? or you operate youself and consider it a job? ha


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*I'm a putz... I watered, added my cal/mg... some algae and molasses and forgot the main Canna nute... Doh....!! *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I work about 18 hour a day and am my own boss. Can I sue me?


There is a govt. program where you can make an hour actually 50 minutes and "save" 4 hours per day. 


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I work work, make work, then go make work to work on. I am getting a lawyer and suing me. It is fun though.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I work work, make work, then go make work to work on. I am getting a lawyer and suing me. It is fun though.


apparently its fun to sue your self ! 
here is AP ... the new RIAA of newspaper world about to sue them selves  

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/ap-exec-doesnt-know-it-has-a-youtube-channel-threatens-affiliate-for-embedding-videos/


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Right now ,I am looking for me but I am hiding here.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

best wife ever ! 

[youtube]KmqD1oRzzzc[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Just don't talk to yourself...it can be used against you later in court.

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bowl Break.. Just spent two hrs clearing and raking out a area for some flowers .. 

So The next hr is getting stoned and then off to cut a set of forks for my project


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> apparently its fun to sue your self !
> here is AP ... the new RIAA of newspaper world about to sue them selves
> 
> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/ap-exec-doesnt-know-it-has-a-youtube-channel-threatens-affiliate-for-embedding-videos/


 
bwhahahaha. Thats priceless, it looks good on the AP


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 10, 2009)

That is the funniest thing ever ............... 








420weedman said:


> apparently its fun to sue your self !
> here is AP ... the new RIAA of newspaper world about to sue them selves
> 
> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/ap-exec-doesnt-know-it-has-a-youtube-channel-threatens-affiliate-for-embedding-videos/


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 10, 2009)

fuck....damn timer didnt shut my lights off....fuck im retarded.

smoking some afgoo, trying to not to shoot myself


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> best wife ever !
> 
> [youtube]KmqD1oRzzzc[/youtube]


lucky chair


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*how's that going for you smokey?!?!?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree. Lucky stool.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how's that going for you smokey?!?!?*


what??? my timer, or wishing i was that chair??


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> what??? my timer, or wishing i was that chair??


*your timer and the shooting thing.........*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 10, 2009)

well im retarded so its not the timers fault...my anger quickly went to "fuck it" after i hit my nice lil bong....

think im gonna pardon myself on this one...but if it happens again...

got the lil bastard figured out now...i had it set to "on" not "auto"


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

bowl break again 

Got a Contractor coming here at 4pm for the foundation and the shell of the building .. Im cleaning up outside Whew .. spring brings lots of work ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Smokey takes the little yellow bus ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 10, 2009)

...if i wasnt over my chicks house last night this wouldnt have happened...now i let my other chicks down


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

i did something like that a couple weeks ago ... watering plants ... bumped my timer a few hours forward .. i was gonna get my watch and see what time it was to re-set it... but noooo i forgot.

so i come down to check my veg room the next day and find out my flower room light came on 4 hours earlier then normal


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

once won't hurt much.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 10, 2009)

just tilled up a 30 foot by 8 foot garden for my ma

startin to rain so gotta get the last of the sod out so i can hit it with the tiller again if it stops today


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm Its raining there .. Not here yet but its expected


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm Its raining there .. Not here yet but its expected


not full on - just drizzling a bit

i had to pick up some other tools and get the outdoor furniture all strapped down so i quit before the full on rain comes strollin in


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ...if i wasnt over my chicks house last night this wouldnt have happened...now i let my other chicks down


*you have to prioritize, what's most important? pussy or weed......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have to prioritize, what's most important? pussy or weed......*


you can grow your own weed but, who wants to grow a pussy?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have to prioritize, what's most important? pussy or weed......*


which treats you better - the girl or weed?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> which treats you better - the girl or weed?


*Guess that depends if you get skank or not, can apply to both... ...............??*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Get a woman with good weed,Simple


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

morning peeps......well afternoon i guess


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

any of you ever seen this little fucking idiot douche bag "fred" on youtube ?

wtf is going on with these children today 

i hear hes going to have some sort of "TV show"


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Its raining here ,, Im done outside .. I have the contractor coming in 1 1/2 hrs so Im getting baked now ,, 

Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> any of you ever seen this little fucking idiot douche bag "fred" on youtube ?
> 
> wtf is going on with these children today
> 
> i hear hes going to have some sort of "TV show"


whats a fred?

whats it do?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> whats a fred?
> 
> whats it do?


]

type it in on you tube, youll want to chop your own head off after watching 10 seconds of any of his videos


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ]
> 
> type it in on you tube, youll want to chop your own head off after watching 10 seconds of any of his videos


searched it

Saw the pictures

not clicking any of those

lol


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

[youtube]Qv8Jq09qU1Q[/youtube]


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

youtube is the downfall of our youth. Seriously...

I dont even have to watch the video without wanting to punch this Fred kid in the face. Or am i the one with the problem?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

ndeckdeck said:


> youtube is the downfall of our youth. Seriously...
> 
> I dont even have to watch the video without wanting to punch this Fred kid in the face. Or am i the one with the problem?



im way past my youth .. 3 - 4 times already


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> im way past my youth .. 3 - 4 times already



*Whats that sonny.. have to speak up... I'm deef......

*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

i cunt hear you , i think i have an ear infucktion


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> im way past my youth .. 3 - 4 times already


 
haha. Im past my youth too, but i still like to think youth is a state of mind. Then i burn one.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> im way past my youth .. 3 - 4 times already


I bet china still brings out the kid in you


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> any of you ever seen this little fucking idiot douche bag "fred" on youtube ?
> 
> wtf is going on with these children today
> 
> i hear hes going to have some sort of "TV show"





ndeckdeck said:


> youtube is the downfall of our youth. Seriously...
> 
> I dont even have to watch the video without wanting to punch this Fred kid in the face. Or am i the one with the problem?


i believe hes the one with the problem .... when we see him IRL 

im just amazed how many young kids like this little shit (mostly girls im guessing) when i was 12 years old i know i didnt find this shit funny


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> I bet china still brings out the kid in you


*Yep.. like the bull in the China shop.... as it were.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

You Need to slow down on your smoking..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Morning folks 

Whats the good word ... ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Vette, 

What's happening?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing much Miss ,, Its a nice quiet morning, Im alive , I feel ok,, I had some great sex last night 

Got my bowl filled .. LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm chilling, I think it's supposed to be near 60 here today. It's starting to look like it's going to be staying above 40 at night now too.


----------



## WeBlazin (Apr 11, 2009)

wake n bake is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Its 40 here , but we have low 30's coming tomorrow (overnight) 

I think we are going food shopping today , Cause we have company coming tomorrow(China's Brother and sister in law ) for dinner .. I dont like Easter Its a sad day for me .. I'll prob try and sleep it away


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry Easter is a sad day for you. It's just another day for us. Usually I make a big dinner, but I'm not bothering this year, too much work. 

I did buy chocolate bunnies for the kids.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Its just another day, If I stay busy its all good ,, I been doing a lot of racking outside , I'll prob spend the day building flower beds


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

you got that medal again... LOL I'll never get it again.. I make sure Im not at100%


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

whoa its fucking cold outside!!!


still awake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw something yesterday and this guy had this huge garden all in raised beds built up, they were all boxed in. It was badass. 

I'm not sure what our plan is yet today. I think I might move some of these indoor foodibles outside and get them in the dirt.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> whoa its fucking cold outside!!!
> 
> 
> still awake



You gotta Love Vegas 


What did the evening consist of ,Do tell.. 

I lead a sheltered life ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

*Hi all.... laundry and a bike ride to get bread... then start cleaning balcony...
With a joint between every function......... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

Morning Smokey and Twisty ......

Laundry, the chore that never ends....... I feel your pain Twisty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Im considering doing an outside hydro system with a 6'' pvc pipe .. Kinda like a see saw. plants on both sides and the tube 1/2 way filled and have it move back and forth every hr or so


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I saw something yesterday and this guy had this huge garden all in raised beds built up, they were all boxed in. It was badass.
> 
> I'm not sure what our plan is yet today. I think I might move some of these indoor foodibles outside and get them in the dirt.


*Thats what I'd get if rich... all about 30" high square 10 X 5 patches for different things with isles between them...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi all.... laundry and a bike ride to get bread... then start cleaning balcony...
> With a joint between every function.........
> *


 The way you move that will be it .. it'll be dinner time by the time your done


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta Love Vegas
> 
> 
> What did the evening consist of ,Do tell..
> ...


band practice until 2am(i bought a new marcus miller special edition fender jazz bass)then i went to this rock bar inside the hardrock called wasted space(my chick works there). 

all in all just a chill nite.. relaxing to some master kush, listening to some santana.

everyone get their R.E.M??


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

sounds like a decent evening , 

dont drop your computer when you fall asleep ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> The way you move that will be it .. it'll be dinner time by the time your done


*Ouch...  
I just hate malls and crowds, shopping crowds, they're fucking blind... so I time it to be there when it opens.. shop.. leave.. 
Zoooooooom..................... ! !  *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> sounds like a decent evening ,
> 
> dont drop your computer when you fall asleep ..


yeah no shit...if i do fed ex me a kick to the balls....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I hate the baby stroller people, think they can just run people down all because they don't know what birth control is.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Miss... did you ever try Dr. Bronner's products?

http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/SENSITIVE.htm

It lasts a long time.... I really like their stuff.

Good Morning everyone...... 

Back to sleep for a few..... lots to do today.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 11, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

We're using baby shampoo and baby wash, and ivory is fine, it doesn't smell. 

I'm growing soapwort this year to make soapwort shampoo.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

morning all how is erybody


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah no shit...if i do fed ex me a kick to the balls....


 I'll Western Union it .. it gets there instantly


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I hate the baby stroller people, think they can just run people down all because they don't know what birth control is.


You know you cant get preggers if you swallow it..




Hey Dude


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You know you cant get preggers if you swallow it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha 

i love logging in, saying hello
and stumbling in on conversations where i have to scratch my head and say

"i REALLY wonder why they're talkin bout this"

lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll Western Union it .. it gets there instantly


super....

fuck i love this new bass!!...the tone is incredible..I didnt think anything could touch my musicman...but fuck..this jazz bass is awesome!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

We weren't but you know Vette, one track mind. It's part of his charm you know.




DudeLebowski said:


> haha
> 
> i love logging in, saying hello
> and stumbling in on conversations where i have to scratch my head and say
> ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good Morning All, Fire In The Bowl!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

I am Charming ,, Just ask all the old lady's I flirt with when China and I go out ..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

damn i feel like a crackhead...everyone is waking up, and im still up....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn i feel like a crackhead...everyone is waking up, and im still up....



NYQUIL 


Night night

or Xanax


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

Morning everyone!

My day is off to a rocky start. Got up, got the birds up, let the ferrets out and made a cup of coffee. Then I hear screaming like I have never heard before....My ferret, Trixie, got caught up in a fishing pole...The hook went right through her foot!! I have never heard a ferret scream and I never want to again. That poor baby. I need to bake now just to calm my nerves!

Muggy and hot here today. Totally gross!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

ferrets would be good bait for catching gators ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

Ouch, Trixie, poor thing, is she ok? 

, I think you need this.....





Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> My day is off to a rocky start. Got up, got the birds up, let the ferrets out and made a cup of coffee. Then I hear screaming like I have never heard before....My ferret, Trixie, got caught up in a fishing pole...The hook went right through her foot!! I have never heard a ferret scream and I never want to again. That poor baby. I need to bake now just to calm my nerves!
> 
> Muggy and hot here today. Totally gross!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> ferrets would be good bait for catching gators ..


I thought for sure a snake had a hold of her. I was shaking like a chihuahua when I went to that corner to see what was up....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ouch, Trixie, poor thing, is she ok?
> 
> , I think you need this.....


I think so. I got a pair of dykes and I cut the hook so I could pull it out backwards so it wouldn't do any more damage. I soaked her foot in peroxide and I put her back in her cage. I think I just need to watch for infection. I hope she is okay, she is super sweet. All she does is kiss...I love that lil girl.

Thanks for the hit Miss, it was right on time!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yummy and sticky and it aint PINK


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks mmm, mmm, good there Vette.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Miss 

China went back to bed .Its raining outside , and Im bored SO .. I just cleaned a bong and its loaded with Santa Berry and Hash Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

looookin sugary

nice vette


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

Vette looks great! How much longer does it have?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks Dude , Sunny .. 

I'd say within 10-14 days


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

My hitter is clogged........  I hate when that happens.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

happy easter weekend all....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My hitter is clogged........  I hate when that happens.......


i hate when my bong slide gums up...go to take a toke, and realize ya gotta unpack the bowl, ram a paper clip up and down that bitch, THEN deal with all the oily resin


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

i have this 420 cleaner shit...i clean my lux everyday...i fuckin hate resin...nasty shit gets stuck to everything


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> happy easter weekend all....


Happy Easter to you! 
This will be the first year I do nothing for Easter. No sense, no one is here but me and the animals. I will be on RIU all day, lol...Better than nothing.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Happy Easter to you!
> This will be the first year I do nothing for Easter. No sense, no one is here but me and the animals. I will be on RIU all day, lol...Better than nothing.


gonna go for that medal???


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

i like my papers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm doing nothing. Maybe tomorrow will be warm and we can take a ride.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> gonna go for that medal???


LOL, I am on here more than most and my activity level never moves....I think I am glad!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Happy Easter to you!
> This will be the first year I do nothing for Easter. No sense, no one is here but me and the animals. I will be on RIU all day, lol...Better than nothing.


happy easter aswell everyone

i couldnt afford 420 cleaner on a daily basis - i have alot of bongs and they all get kind of dirty...I change bong water after every session, clean with rubbing alc and sea salts every 3 sessions


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i have this 420 cleaner shit...i clean my lux everyday...i fuckin hate resin...nasty shit gets stuck to everything


 I heard that stuff works great 

Chiceh uses it ..Im going to buy some .You know you can get Fox farm Nutes on Amazon for $10 a bottle


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 2 bongs...One is like 4 inches high and it is cute! I call it my tootinator. The other one is a big one, I don't use it that often. I mostly use those metal bowls they sell for $5 down at the gas station. I always throw them out once they are clogged. The cleaner is just too pricey for me.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

i trade with the local smoke shop.....barter my friend

alcohol and salt works fine too.....there is some debate on that...the 420 shit smells good....a bottle lasts about a month.

nothing sweeter than green hits out of a clean bong...it kind of spoils you tho. everytime i try to smoke out of a pipe it doesnt get me as high


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I heard that stuff works great
> 
> Chiceh uses it ..Im going to buy some .You know you can get Fox farm Nutes on Amazon for $10 a bottle


really?

Thats a steal

the 420 is about 10$ here locally, and you get about...20-24 washes or so with 1 bottle 

so i use rubbing alc and sea salt for roughly 50 washes at 99cents a bottle


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i trade with the local smoke shop.....barter my friend
> 
> alcohol and salt works fine too.....there is some debate on that...the 420 shit smells good....a bottle lasts about a month.
> 
> nothing sweeter than green hits out of a clean bong...it kind of spoils you tho. everytime i try to smoke out of a pipe it doesnt get me as high


ive found that the added"taste/smell" from 420 is mouth wash...

have a sip of it one time (dont drink it..) its rubbing alc salt and mouth wash


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

I miss my Steamroller ..........

I have a new pipe on the way . I have about 9 different pipes , bowls bongs bubbler ,and a digital vape...

My steamroller was my fave..................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I heard that stuff works great
> 
> Chiceh uses it ..Im going to buy some .You know you can get Fox farm Nutes on Amazon for $10 a bottle


i think i might try advanced nutrients next time around...i wonder if you can use it in soil???



DudeLebowski said:


> ive found that the added"taste/smell" from 420 is mouth wash...
> 
> have a sip of it one time (dont drink it..) its rubbing alc salt and mouth wash


i'll be damned...those fuckin bastards...i thought thats what it might have been...

but it seems to make that shit dissolve quicker than just isopropyl alcohol...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

lemme see

3 hand pipes
1 steamroller
1 triple perc bong
1 double perc bong
1 single perc bong
4 "home made alcohol bottle" bongs
2 straight tubes

the rest all hit the trash bin


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I want a sherlock, those are cool. 

I clean with rubbing alcohol only, I can't use a bunch of chemical stuff with smells because of allergies.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i think i might try advanced nutrients next time around...i wonder if you can use it in soil???
> 
> its rubbing alc salt and mouth wash


i'll be damned...those fuckin bastards...i thought thats what it might have been...

but it seems to make that shit dissolve quicker than just isopropyl alcohol...[/QUOTE]

i think the mouthwash has a high effect on that - the "tar remover" in the mouth wash probably helps gum that right off - and it might not be seasalt but perhaps epsom salts?

either way - thats the BASIC composition, i was trying to figure out why the can charge so much one day a few years ago and not tell you whats in it

the only logical answer was that it was a simple mixture so i started trying to match the scent with the after taste left in the bong if not rinsed properly


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think Im going to go do something outside .. even in the garage , I gotta get outta here .. Im debating on eating a 1/4 oz of shrooms ..

The downside is that they Taste fucking nasty and make me gag . I grind them and add to milk , then the smell makes me sick .

But I love what they do


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think Im going to go do something outside .. even in the garage , I gotta get outta here .. Im debating on eating a 1/4 oz of shrooms ..
> 
> The downside is that they Taste fucking nasty and make me gag . I grind them and add to milk , then the smell makes me sick .
> 
> But I love what they do


ive got rain - looks like laundry and dishes detail today

wanted to finish tilling that first garden..gotta do 3 more


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

rain and mountains are great for shrooms ,, I go down and watch the river , and trip balls


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

Have a good day everyone. I am going for a run before it rains. I will talk with you all later.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Have a good day everyone. I am going for a run before it rains. I will talk with you all later.


catch you on the flipside


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone left out there? 

I'm still smokin........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Anyone left out there?
> 
> I'm still smokin........


of course miss - i am here
pouring a new load of bong water


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

My house is still sleeping. Even the damn dogs were too lazy to get up and eat their food. I wish it was warmer out, I'd like to go out and mess around in the yard.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My house is still sleeping. Even the damn dogs were too lazy to get up and eat their food. I wish it was warmer out, I'd like to go out and mess around in the yard.


i too wish for warmer weather. dry would be nice too

oh well - i suppose there's some family members stopping in to say hi today

i reckon i will not be attending this gathering - too many aunts uncles and cousins indoors at once - rain rain go away come again some other day..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My house is still sleeping. Even the damn dogs were too lazy to get up and eat their food. I wish it was warmer out, I'd like to go out and mess around in the yard.



Mee Too .. Everyone here is sleeping ,,If I open the door the dogs are going to go nuts ,, Its drizzling out .. I got more coffee , and chopped up another bud .. Im here for a little longer


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Found a few seeds in a Zip of Santa Berry.. Them beans are germing now


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Found a few seeds in a Zip of Santa Berry.. Them beans are germing now


thats awesome


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Its gotta be crossed with something right ?
a female just dont make seeds on her own ? or does she ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its gotta be crossed with something right ?
> a female just dont make seeds on her own ? or does she ?


perhaps she had some balls somewhere?

or brushed shoulders with a male early on


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

It could have popped just 1 hermie flower or something. My sativa that I grew popped just 1 of those banana things out, but I saw it right away and pulled it off with tweezers. Never did see a second one. 

Cross your fingers, maybe those are hermie fem seeds. 





korvette1977 said:


> Its gotta be crossed with something right ?
> a female just dont make seeds on her own ? or does she ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tn . Got fucked up .. Murfreeboro is trashed .. Bonnaroo is going to have some issues , That towns hotels hold a lot of guest's .

And Mother Nature might not be done ,, she is just warming up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw that. It seems that the tornado factor has shifted more south in the past few years. It used to be more in this area. Arkansas took a hit too. 

I'm scared of tornados and my crazy husband wants to go chasing them around.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I saw that. It seems that the tornado factor has shifted more south in the past few years. It used to be more in this area. Arkansas too.
> 
> I'm scared of tornados and my crazy husband wants to go chasing them around.


I'd chase a tornado.


"DUDE GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM THERE GODAMN TER-NADER COMIN THIS WAY!"


-But it's soooooooooo coooooooooooooool!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I like it right here ,,, not a big chance of that many natural disasters in this neck of the woods


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude ever go to the NEVELE ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I like it right here ,,, not a big chance of that many natural disasters in this neck of the woods


Yep

Sacrifice the winter months and put up with a season of snow for almost a guarantee of no hurricanes/tornados/monsoons...its a decent trade


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dude ever go to the NEVELE ?


of course!

my uncle used to get me lessons with one of the pro's there, they were good friends.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd chase a tornado if there was no way it was coming near my house. If it's headed towards home, I need to be here. 

It's funny, when the tornado siren goes off, all the neighbors run out of their houses into the street to look at the sky.....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'd chase a tornado if there was no way it was coming near my house. If it's headed towards home, I need to be here.
> 
> It's funny, when the tornado siren goes off, all the neighbors run out of their houses into the street to look at the sky.....


haahaha

thats gotta be intense


tornado's are some bad mother fuckers.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> of course!
> 
> my uncle used to get me lessons with one of the pro's there, they were good friends.


 I went to a prom party there in 1984 ,, the prom was at The Grand Hotel.. 

Ever go up to Walker Valley ? I know a great Vineyard there


Go up and watch the hangliders off the mountain


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I went to a prom party there in 1984 ,, the prom was at The Grand Hotel..
> 
> Ever go up to Walker Valley ? I know a great Vineyard there
> 
> ...



havent been up walker valley

but i think i know where you're talking about with the hangliders


used to get stoned and watch them from 209 going down to get fireworks across the boarder


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> havent been up walker valley
> 
> but i think i know where you're talking about with the hangliders
> 
> ...


DUDE THATS RIGHT .. YOU CAN GET ME FIREWORKS ...

Which place do you go too ? Milford?


----------



## Mortloch (Apr 11, 2009)

DudeLebowski,

Would you mind if I took and used your "fine print" quote? I don't know if it would hold up in court but I would feel better about posting . Sorry to be a poser but a good idea is a good idea so ++ rep to you for it


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mortloch said:


> DudeLebowski,
> 
> Would you mind if I took and used your "fine print" quote? I don't know if it would hold up in court but I would feel better about posting . Sorry to be a poser but a good idea is a good idea so ++ rep to you for it




psssst 

Those words would not help you in any way if you are breaking a law .. The LAW superceades a few words..

Im just saying


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> DUDE THATS RIGHT .. YOU CAN GET ME FIREWORKS ...
> 
> Which place do you go too ? Milford?


im not sure the name of the specific stand - lemme look on google maps and see what they got for me.


its the stand RIGHT before the bridge over to jersey


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

you go through port jervis ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> you go through port jervis ?


yea right through matamoris

the stand is next to a post office down the road a ways from the keystone welcome center


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

ahh bingo

right before where
east hartrford 
209 and 206

meet


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

Mortloch said:


> DudeLebowski,
> 
> Would you mind if I took and used your "fine print" quote? I don't know if it would hold up in court but I would feel better about posting . Sorry to be a poser but a good idea is a good idea so ++ rep to you for it


hey no problem mort

use it up.

it just gives me peace of mind - that shit isnt gunna hold up in a court of law i dont think haha


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I like it right here ,,, not a big chance of that many natural disasters in this neck of the woods


*Except for the great bong disaster of 97........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude i know right where that is .. Im 45 min from there give or take ..

WHOOO HOOO My passport came ..Im somebody



Got it in less than 2 weeks


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dude i know right where that is .. Im 45 min from there give or take ..
> 
> WHOOO HOOO My passport came ..Im somebody



cool deal on the passport 

i like using mine as a form of ID when pulled over.."Where are you from"


-What officer? you cant read my address right there?

- anyways thats awesome! im roughly an hour an change from there, so we were pretty much right. 2 hrs haha

i used to stop right over the bridge into jersey after picking up some mortars and go to this campsite down on the water - fire off a few joints - light up some fire works


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Morning folks, I moved to the desert so that I would see the sun 350 days of the year. Well this winter is not being fair. Woke up this morning and its raining. Spent all week prepping my other hobby. (see pic)





Well guess I warm up the vaporizer and watch reruns!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a flat tire in the desert once. That was enough desert time for me.  

I like the woods...........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I had a flat tire in the desert once. That was enough desert time for me.
> 
> I like the woods...........


i too am partial to wooded areas


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well im out to turn some soil and rake some more ,TTYL 

at bowl break ..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys... its pouring here and Im stuck at work.... urgh...... I did wake and bake with friends ak48 though... nice and cooked at least


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thought I would share some bud porn! I just love my new vaporizer. Here's my friend Sour diesel.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

*Looks good........... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2009)

dont you love it when you wake up drunk?



morning


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

*I love it when I wake up...............................*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love it when I wake up...............................*



*Hallelujah brother......!! I hear that.....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

just woke up...token up..gonna take the bass to a tech and get it set-up....

i had sleep paralysis this morning when i went to bed...it was the freakiest one yet..anyone ever experience that shit??


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

China Is taking me out to the Chinese buffet , Im eating crablegs till I bust . I bring my own scissors I dont mess around


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just woke up...token up..gonna take the bass to a tech and get it set-up....
> 
> i had sleep paralysis this morning when i went to bed...it was the freakiest one yet..anyone ever experience that shit??


Only after a week or 2 of heavy partying.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Only after a week or 2 of heavy partying.


it usually only happens after I've been up for way too long...I tried to stay in in so I could maybe have a lucid dream, or OBE, but this one was freaky as fuck!! as soon as i became aware I felt like something jump on back and start biting me or some shit...I totally felt the pain, maybe I had a muscle spasm or some shit. weirdest one yet tho!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

My GDP seeds cracked 


its looking promising


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My GDP seeds cracked
> 
> 
> its looking promising


hell yeah!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been very productive today. I fixed ALL the pool issues that were on my inspection list, repaired the shower, and went for a run...
Bake Break!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hell yeah!!



Ya damn skippy


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

after dinner bake......


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

After chinese buffet and walmart bake ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

*After bake, bake....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 11, 2009)

just bakin......  .. .


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

HOW ARE WEE?????


im so high

after concert bake - my neighbor just ROCKED a show at a local venue - gunna smoke a blunt with a gram of keif on it 

catch you onnnnnnn the flip side......


----------



## motorboater (Apr 11, 2009)

wake and bake is the WORST imo

too lethargic


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 11, 2009)

2x2L calling CQ
2x2L.....Calling CQ New York

Is there anyone there?
Isn't there...anyone there
Isn't there......anyone out there?


<3 so high


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2009)

jus got home, smoked the last of my hash 

now i gotta wait for this stupid bitch to get bac in town


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

*after sex bake and glow.....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *after sex bake and glow.....*


stoney finally put out?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

*haahahaaahhahah....lol...hahaahahaahahahh*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know what the hell is up with my weed but it's confusing the hell out of me. I got an 1/8th on wednesday and smoked then and I got pretty high. I smoked again yesterday and today and nothing either days. I'm barely buzzed and i smoked the rest of it today, which was most of it.

how the hell can i have such drasticly different reactions from the same bag of weed?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> I don't know what the hell is up with my weed but it's confusing the hell out of me. I got an 1/8th on wednesday and smoked then and I got pretty high. I smoked again yesterday and today and nothing either days. I'm barely buzzed and i smoked the rest of it today, which was most of it.
> 
> how the hell can i have such drasticly different reactions from the same bag of weed?


*it's called end of the sack syndrome...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's called end of the sack syndrome...*


I've never had this happen to me. it sux


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> I've never had this happen to me. it sux


*your stressing about something else and then you start stressing about being at the end of your sack. *


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your stressing about something else and then you start stressing about being at the end of your sack. *


hmmm....well i'm usually stressing out about something and i run out of weed all the time....so i'm gonna blame the weed.

this is why i need to grow again. better supply and better quality....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> hmmm....well i'm usually stressing out about something and i run out of weed all the time....so i'm gonna blame the weed.
> 
> this is why i need to grow again. better supply and better quality....


*I have not had bad weed since I have been growing my own....I remember when I was buying weed, you could buy a sack and it would look and smell great and then you smoke it and nothing...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have not had bad weed since I have been growing my own....I remember when I was buying weed, you could buy a sack and it would look and smell great and then you smoke it and nothing...*


I really miss growing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> I really miss growing.


*you can look at mine...and I would share with ya if I could.*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

come august i'll start again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> come august i'll start again.


*what will bud bat grow?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

well I still have some left over ww and ata tundra seeds but there both a year or more old so i'm not sure if they'll germ.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> well I still have some left over ww and ata tundra seeds but there both a year or more old so i'm not sure if they'll germ.


*they will probably be ok...kaya planted some seeds that were 10 years old and they germed...ya just never know..*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they will probably be ok...kaya planted some seeds that were 10 years old and they germed...ya just never know..*


well i guess i'll give them a try. It can't really hurt.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> well i guess i'll give them a try. It can't really hurt.


*I have a bunch of seeds, but I want to grow some strawberry cough. I guess I will order some seeds...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

I really want to try black domina but i can't justify spending that much on seeds...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

Kant said:


> I really want to try black domina but i can't justify spending that much on seeds...


*is the black domina high priced?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.sensiseeds.com/blackdomina/1p2311.html


----------



## Kant (Apr 12, 2009)

ok well there's a lot of different strains i want to try but most of them are expensive.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*that is expensive...looks nice though. I would like to mix some of my afghan mafia and ww.*


----------



## Kant (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe i should pick up a new strain...


----------



## Kant (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe i should try aurora indica....relatively cheap but sounds interesting.


----------



## holmes (Apr 12, 2009)

if you want i can send you the g13 freebies i got from attitude


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*I have been smoking this ww for a couple of months and my afghan mafia is finally cured. I smoked the afghan mafia and whew...pure idicas are nice..*


----------



## Kant (Apr 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been smoking this ww for a couple of months and my afghan mafia is finally cured. I smoked the afghan mafia and whew...pure idicas are nice..*


I do enjoy indicas.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*as a matter of fact this indica is kicking my ass and I am going to bed...TTFN *


----------



## Kant (Apr 12, 2009)

night tips.


----------



## trichromania (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll smoke to that


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter Folks .......................


Did The Easter Bunny stop by and leave you all candy ?

Cheers


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey folks.

It's around 7:30pm Easter Sunday here. We have the Good Friday holiday, then Saturday, Easter Sunday and Easter Monday for our Easter break. The kids have an extra four days holiday and go back to school after next weekend. 

We're currently camped on the banks of the mighty Fitzroy River, just downstream from the city of Rockhampton. I'll post a Google Earth link maybe. If you want to check it out on Google Earth, find Rockhampton QLD Australia. Then follow the river downstream. Just downstream the river bends East. We're camped on the South bank about half way along the straight after the bend.

It's a beautiful clear night. Hardly a mosquito about and there is a soft glow from Rockhampton, but still dark enough to appreciate the stars. I'll set the tripod up and take a few pics.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Gryf

Cheers ,, I got a bowl lit for ya ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Gryf
> 
> Cheers ,, I got a bowl lit for ya ..


Sweet bloke. I'll do the same on this side of the pond for you (or down under I guess from your perspective)

'Sweet' is an aussie term, like bonzer, cool, OK, or even, in the vein of a popular Queensland beer, 'Good as Gold'.

Pics coming in five minutes or so...we're just listening to mmmm...mmm...mmm...mmm by Crash Test dummies


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

Here ya go Vette and all. This was taken about twenty minutes ago. The mysterious figures are my daughter moving around with the light...Ph03nix sitting by the fire...and the shadowy figure to the bottom right is our dog Jack. You can see the river kind of reflecting the glow and the city glow in the background. I just threw this up without any adjustments, so please forgive the quality.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

what are you guys sleeping in ? Tents 

what do you do for food ? with no fridge it must be trying


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> what are you guys sleeping in ? Tents
> 
> what do you do for food ? with no fridge it must be trying


Nah, s'all good Vette. We can have a cooler if we need one. We got lucky a week or so back. My bro' in law threw out an 800 watt inverter (12 - 240V). I grabbed it out of the dump trailer and checked it out. It works fine. But, we have a small box trailer with all our food needs. We use powdered milk, a gas cooker. We have also been spending a few nights with our most respected and favourite nephew, 'Macca'. He and his most precious partner cum wife (I'll call her) "T", and their little boy "B". I am going to introduce Macca to Rollitup and I hope you folks will give him a good hello. They are truly staunch people whom I would entrust my life with.

Anyway, the inverter charges the 'puter, and the phone...funnily enough, we get better broadband down river from Maccas place, and he is closer to town...go figure. But I haven't been game to run it with the engine off, even though my bro in law said they could run a TV and a fridge with for two hours on one standard 12V car battery before the low battery cut-off kicked in and shut it off. I have a big arse battery in St Jimmy (the land Cruiser), but I'd hate to get stuck with a flat one in a big arse deisel engined wagon...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

How You getting Money ?
You gotta have funds to survive ..
Im glad you guys are safe and all is well.. 

you planting any weed in your travels ?


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

Ooops. I also meant to say that St Jimmy sleeps three comfortably. Two adults can sleep in the back with the seats down...one child in the front seats. The front is a 'two third' style seat that works as a bed when you jam a cushion down in the gap between the seats...but we have tents too if we need them.

...oh, and we are well supplied at present, so I'll choof a few more billies for you Vette. Say hi to your best friend for me too...*waves to China*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Will do Bro,, She is sleeping but will read this when she gets up... 

How long do you plan to be ""Roughing it "" ?
or is this a new way of life ..? 

No bathrooms ? No showers ? Bro Build a hut or something ..Find a cave , Move in .


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How You getting Money ?
> You gotta have funds to survive ..
> Im glad you guys are safe and all is well..
> 
> you planting any weed in your travels ?


Well, to be honest, when all said and done, our country has a *brilliant* welfare system. I am currently on a sickness payment due to my depression that I've mentioned before. Ph03nix is in a similar position, but on what's termed a PSP program. We get payed XX amount per fortnight. It's enough to eat relatively healthily, and pay for fuel. However, it wouldn't pay for a 3 bedroom house rental here, and pay for food and electricity etc etc.

Back where we were, in the bush, we could afford to have food and a house and fuel. But here, it's just sucks you dry...sorry to be a downer, but this city sucks the life out of you...

...any closer than here and you can actually feel the negative vibes that the place emanates...and I'm a pretty rational sort of bloke.

Planting? Well, of course not (in case it may incriminate me  ). Of course, if I had happened to have planted thirty or so experiments in various places, it could be advantageous for me to back track in the next few months...


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Will do Bro,, She is sleeping but will read this when she gets up...
> 
> How long do you plan to be ""Roughing it "" ?
> or is this a new way of life ..?
> ...


Oh certainly not that rough Vette. We shower every night...or second night, depending on how far from civilization we are. Even so, we have a 'camp shower' if we need to use it. Once this court battle is done, we'll have a home base and be able to travel proper like. But seriously, we are fully self sufficient in St Jimmy. You'd be surprised.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well hopefully when you backtrack you made a map.. 

Well I dont know too much about The land down under , But I hope that you guys stay safe and healthy ... Do what ya can with what you have , Something will come around for you guys ..


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well hopefully when you backtrack you made a map..
> 
> Well I dont know too much about The land down under , But I hope that you guys stay safe and healthy ... Do what ya can with what you have , Something will come around for you guys ..


Thanks vette. We have a home, but it's now 550km South of us while we're doing this court thing. But we have good friends in town we can stay with...it's just that we really don't like getting into other peoples' spaces...and we are actually more comfortable living in St Jimmy than sleeping in someone else' house. It's our safe place I guess. Easy getaway and stuff.


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 12, 2009)

I hate to smoke and run, Ph03nix and my daughter need me to be by the fire, and I need to grab some more wood. It's a beautiful night (about 26C) and not a cloud in the sky. The moon is up and I should be out appreciating it. No offense gang, but I need a billy and a sit down...I might even brew a coffee.

I might post another pic later though


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Enjoy , 

Have a great Night .. Peace Bro , Stay Safe


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 12, 2009)

good morning all hope,everyone has a wonderful easter be safe and have fun.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy Easter Folks .......................
> 
> 
> Did The Easter Bunny stop by and leave you all candy ?
> ...





smokedogg63 said:


> good morning all hope,everyone has a wonderful easter be safe and have fun.


*Happy happy all........ Damn.. missed Gryphonn... 


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Same to you ................................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

time for the Easter wake and bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Morning everyone. Happy Easter....

Gryphonn if you and Phoenix ever make it to the states, you can live with me. It is just me here and you would be more than welcome to live with me...I am being serious. My sister n law is from Tasmania, she is aborigine, and she too has done what you and Phoenix are doing. I have heard many of her travel stories. You are more than welcome to stay with us. She would love to have some of her people here. No notice needed, just show up with a smile and a hug....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

Did the Easter bunny lay some eggs for you Sunny? 

I always wondered how they managed to have an egg laying rabbit representing the commercial side of a holiday.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

No eggs here, thank God! My birds are done laying until next year. I don't miss it either, I don't like shaking those eggs, it just feels wrong!

Any special plans for this Holiday Miss?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

There are now, my neighbors had an outdoor stereo blasting party that shut down at 3 am. I'm going to mow my yard for about 6 damn hours today I think, while the dogs stand out there and bark....


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 12, 2009)

no eggs here until i find all of last years eggs i told my wife they make my stomach hurt she said rules are rules


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

It's supposed to be nice out today, Maybe we should go buy meat and grill out. I bet hubby would be into that idea.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Windy as hell here today its in the 40's but feels like 20's ..Im staying in .. 

Bake time ..Cheers


----------



## skiskate (Apr 12, 2009)

Morning all, Gotta go for a couple hour drive today. So I need a sweet wake n bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

We're supposd to get to 61 today. The 10 day outlook is looking nice also. Only 2 nights below 40 in the next 10 days.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 12, 2009)

happy easter wake n bakers !
time to start some bacon .... and pack my bong with some hash that i left in the oven all night long 

scraped it off the plate ... hopefully it still works !


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Windy as hell here today its in the 40's but feels like 20's ..Im staying in ..
> 
> Bake time ..Cheers


*Holy crap...its freezing out there... so much for that shit.. no more bike ride.. my knuckles are frozen.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess I should go to the store and get something to make for Easter dinner? Nah, too much work.....I wonder if Dominos is going to be open today? I hope so, or it will be one hungry day around here. Maybe I should go to church....I feel like I should be doing something...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

what do you call a woman with a smile and a yeast infection?























A Happy Y-Easter!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL Slik! Happy Easter to you and your little one!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

my sister, here 3 yr old, and her 3 fucking cats have moved in this week.


that makes 4 adults, 2 young children, and SIX CATS...

who wants tickets to the circus?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

morning sunny. hope all is well in gatorville!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> what do you call a woman with a smile and a yeast infection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I call em a Bakery 

Bong Hits of Hijack 

Cheers


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I call em a Bakery
> 
> Bong Hits of Hijack
> 
> Cheers


NEVER eat at the bakery


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> NEVER eat at the bakery



You know how they came up with those little pigs in a blanket finger foods ..

A dude banged a chic with a yeast infection ,and did not wash his junk off 
a freeking roll grew around his junk 

Thats where pigs in a blanket came from ..


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 12, 2009)

420weedman said:


> happy easter wake n bakers !
> time to start some bacon .... and pack my bong with some hash that i left in the oven all night long
> 
> scraped it off the plate ... hopefully it still works !


wow it does , 10hrs @ 170 F ....lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You know how they came up with those little pigs in a blanket finger foods ..
> 
> A dude banged a chic with a yeast infection ,and did not wash his junk off
> a freeking roll grew around his junk
> ...


NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

pigs in a blanket at forever ruined.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

corn flakes are dried Herpes scabs ....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You know how they came up with those little pigs in a blanket finger foods ..
> 
> A dude banged a chic with a yeast infection ,and did not wash his junk off
> a freeking roll grew around his junk
> ...


lol yea .... and "son of a gun" is true too


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2009)

wake, bake, and off to church... then its to the grandparent's for a bbq... no pigs in a blanket either


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hee Hee

China and her Mom are doing all the cooking today .. 

All I gotta do is sit back and enjoy a day of doing nothing ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*vettes in fine form today......*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

oh my god...everyone say goodbye to my sanity. these little girls and cats are doing away with it once and for all.

send reinforcements. theyre winning.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter wake n bake . Getting my sugar buzz on too, damn this candy is good.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 12, 2009)

i will never ever eat another pig in the blanket. lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

I think we're about to make "the quest for donuts" Will we be successful? Only time will tell.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey everybody how are we

Happy Zombie Jesus Day


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*Hey dude.... slow day....  *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey dude.... slow day....  *


sorry to hear it twisty

ive got 1 and one half bong rips left for the day


and no clue when im pickin up


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Im just sitting here watching Pearl Harbor .. Great effects .. blazing Hijack and hash .. Cheers


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 12, 2009)

happy easter hope everyone gets a visit from the bunny


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*Independence Day is on today too... another "good effects" movie....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*Don't make eye contact with the bunny..
*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

the only thing i like about Easter is the Reese's Peanut Butter Egg's haha


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 12, 2009)

you better be good or the rabbits going to get you!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2364803]the only thing i like about Easter is the Reese's Peanut Butter Egg's haha

[/quote]
Me and the birds are eating them right now, lol!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*Some birds have all the luck........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Some birds have all the luck........ *


HI Twisty!
I am just sitting here thinking, tomorrow all these peanut butter eggs will probably be 50% off! I am buying up! They are really freakin good! Easter does have some perks after all!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me and the birds are eating them right now, lol!



haha yea they are one of my many weaknesses, there just sooo good haha 


ever better after a bong rip


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Hell yeah! I could eat these things all day! My one big bird is holding his and waving it around to the other guys, showing off...He licks it and then says real loud with a groan "MMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" He is a nut. I can see I will be fighting him for the last one!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> HI Twisty!
> I am just sitting here thinking, tomorrow all these peanut butter eggs will probably be 50% off! I am buying up! They are really freakin good! Easter does have some perks after all!


*Hi Sunny.... I love Reeses.. same with turtles....... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hell yeah! I could eat these things all day! My one big bird is holding his and waving it around to the other guys, showing off...He licks it and then says real loud with a groan "MMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" He is a nut. I can see I will be fighting him for the last one!



haha same here, tho i always feel bad after i eat a bunch 

just be carfull, i dont hear about you losing an eye or somthing


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

I love all the candy easter brings. I even love boiled eggs. This really works out for me, I have eggs and I have 4 little easter baskets (for the birds) I think I am stealing one basket and eating it....I am HUNGRY.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

A moment on the lips ,,

A lifetime on the hips ..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

hell yea man, thats how you gotta do it haha,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> A moment on the lips ,,
> 
> A lifetime on the hips ..


^^^This right there is the only thing stopping me from becoming an easter basket thief! I will grub on celery I guess, and one more peanutbutter egg...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Whats everyone having for dinner?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

China where are you hiding so i can +REP you


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2364959]China where are you hiding so i can +REP you [/quote]


She is in the kitchen Cooking Easter dinner .. Im upstairs getting baked watching deadliest catch 

I told her you were looking for her ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanksgiving dinner at easter...go figure. just glad to be getting home cooked food.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

jus had breakfast, wander what the fam is doin for dinner,

Im watchin Bonanza right now on TV Land, idk why but love these old shows, Stanfarod N Son, Gun Smoke, all the goodies haha


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Whats everyone having for dinner?


The menu at the China Castle......sounds like we should be having chinese. 

Ham
BBQ Pulled Pork (on rolls if you prefer)
Homemade Mac & Cheese
Pineapple Stuffing
Sweet potatoes
Mashed potatoes
Corn
Green Beans

Dessert.... fresh strawberry/blueberry short cakes with whipped cream



SICC";2364959]China where are you hiding so i can +REP you :hug:[/quote]
Just a little lurker. :hug::hug::hug:
[quote="korvette1977 said:


> She is in the kitchen Cooking Easter dinner .. Im upstairs getting baked watching deadliest catch
> 
> I told her you were looking for her ...


Yes, Vette makes me slave for him in the kitchen..... get my mac & cheese bitch! 

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

Mac N Chesse is the best, sounds great, Aint nothin better then a home cooked meal made with LOVE


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Whats everyone having for dinner?


*Roasted chicken legs.........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Roasted chicken legs.........*


That would go great with our menu.... get your butt over here... 

















please.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lets get it right ,,I DONT MAKE CHINA DO ANYTHING......


But it is nice seeing her work some magic in the kitchen..Her food is good .But to me any food is always better when someone else is cooking it .. Its very rare for her to cook


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> That would go great with our menu.... get your butt over here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm coming.... don't push....
*.....
*
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*honeybaked ham, sweet potato caserole and green beans. oh yeah...homemade yeast rolls.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*MMmmmmmm... rolls....argghhhhhh...!!!*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

I LOVE green Bean Casserole


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*me toooo........*


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 12, 2009)

would it be a sin to eat a rabbit on Easter ?

Happy Easter to all you guys.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> would it be a sin to eat a rabbit on Easter ?
> 
> Happy Easter to all you guys.



no but if you ate Stoney's Rabbit ,She might kick your ass


----------



## motorboater (Apr 12, 2009)

you like corvettes, man?

got a 69' stingray. my father has a 2002 Z06


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*mmm .. cadbury's creme eggs*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Someone explain something to me....Why are eggs and rabbits affiliated with Easter? To my knowledge, rabbits don't lay eggs...I don't understand. Why rabbits with eggs? I googled it, no answer....

China that sounds like an awesome dinner. You named everything I like!! Wish I was there!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

My husband is SMART!! He knew the answer to my rabbit/egg question! He is the one with all the brains in this family.....I am so lucky.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> My husband is SMART!! He knew the answer to my rabbit/egg question! He is the one with all the brains in this family.....I am so lucky.


*Share..???????*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Share..???????*


Well, this was 30 minutes ago...lets see if I can remember.
He said something about it is a Pagan holiday and something about an equinoxx....Then he said basically they are signs of fertility and life which represent springtime. Dunno, never thought about it before until today....It is amazing the crap you think of when you are all alone in a girlcave.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

...........................

*Easter Facts*

Easter is a grand festival of Christians. There are many interesting facts about Easter that we are all unaware of. Read on to explore about Easter trivia. 
​ 
Here are some Easter facts: -


The name Easter owes its origin from Eastre, the Anglo-Saxon goddess who symbolizes hare and egg.
Easter always falls between March 22 and April 25.
Pysanka is a specific term used for the practice of Easter egg painting.
From the very early times, egg has been considered to be the most important symbol of rebirth.
The initial baskets of Easter were given the appearance of bird's nests.
The maiden chocolate eggs recipes were made in Europe in the nineteenth century.
Each year witnesses the making of nearly 90 million chocolate bunnies.
Next to Halloween, Easter holiday paves way for confectionary business to boom.
When it comes to eating of chocolate bunnies, it is the ears that are preferred to be eaten first by as many as 76% of people.
In the catalogue of kids' favorite Easter foodstuff, Red jellybeans occupy top most position.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ...........................
> 
> *Easter Facts*
> 
> ...



Yay Twisty!!! You found all the answers to the Easter madness!! 
I like the bunny ears the best!!! I am glad to see I am not alone!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 12, 2009)

i always wondered what the hell the egg was for...made no sense...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

I did boil eggs and I dyed them....Now I have 20 some eggs here...I think I am going to make deviled eggs. That will feed me for a couple of weeks,lol...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yay Twisty!!! You found all the answers to the Easter madness!!
> I like the bunny ears the best!!! I am glad to see I am not alone!





Sunnysideup said:


> I did boil eggs and I dyed them....Now I have 20 some eggs here...I think I am going to make deviled eggs. That will feed me for a couple of weeks,lol...


*Egg salad sandwich...... smelly, but Mmmmm.... 
I'm bored.. and watching Whack Fuck(golf) isn't helping my mood....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Twisty turn on Deadliest Catch....Watching golf sucks! Or, you could always come over here and we could snuggle in the girlcave together...well, me and you and Ozzie, Sharon, Farfey, Wilma, Dinky, Gertie, Freddie,Muffin, Scoobie, Trixie and Speedie...Real cozy like....


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

Im chillin in the Eagles Cave


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

I bet Twisty will choose the girlcave over the eaglecave!!! I just bet!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty turn on Deadliest Catch....Watching golf sucks! Or, you could always come over here and we could snuggle in the girlcave together...well, me and you and Ozzie, Sharon, Farfey, Wilma, Dinky, Gertie, Freddie,Muffin, Scoobie, Trixie and Speedie...Real cozy like....


*Maybe I should build an ark...... 
I'm watching police shootouts on Spike now......
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I bet Twisty will choose the girlcave over the eaglecave!!! I just bet!


*Sorry SICC... 
Sunny...!!


*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Maybe I should build an ark......
> I'm watching police shootouts on Spike now......
> *


I like Oak wood...



Twistyman said:


> *Sorry SICC...
> Sunny...!!
> *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

Afternoon bake everyone.....

Twisty solved the easter mystery. I wondered where that egg laying rabbit came in to play.

I should have gotten a chocolate bunny for myself. I bought some for everyone else.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Afternoon bake everyone.....
> 
> Twisty solved the easter mystery. I wondered where that egg laying rabbit came in to play.
> 
> I should have gotten a chocolate bunny for myself. I bought some for everyone else.


*I know... me too.... Damn.. I want some chocolate.... at least they'll be cheap tomorrow........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

If I had a chocolate bunny here I would eat his ears off!

I am so BORED.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

I have one right here, with carmel in it, but it's not mine. 

If she doesn't eat it within a week, it's going to be "abducted by aliens".


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

A caramel bunny would not make it past tonight here in my house. I could not control myself! I did get the birds easter baskets but I filled them with bird treats and those Reese peanutbutter eggs...I wiped the eggs out already, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

I have some of those Cadbury eggs, the creme ones. Hubby has some caramel ones, I think I might need one of his. I'm feeling the caramel urge. 

He's firing up the grill, gonna have some flame broiled burgers tonight. Yummy.........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to get up and get some stuff done...I have a showing tomorrow at 10am...I need to make it look like no one lives here. I have no clue for dinner. More than likely it will be a big plate of nothing with a peanut butter egg,lol! I didn't know those cadbury eggs came in caramel, I could do some damage on those!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

After dinner bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sorry SICC... *
> *Sunny...!!*


*pretty hard decision twisty?*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 12, 2009)

baking at the moment
hows everybody doin


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 12, 2009)

*I'm having a before amazing race bake...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*About a nano second.... everyone going to watch TV...??
guess I'll run scan then...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

im smoking some Hijack and Hash.. 


anyone here ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> im smoking some Hijack and Hash..
> 
> 
> anyone here ?


just smoked a bong rip of some keif

waitin for my girlfriend to show up with a bigger bong for some nice evening tokes


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> im smoking some Hijack and Hash..
> 
> 
> anyone here ?


*Evening... yeah where is everyone.. seen Stoney today...???*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening... yeah where is everyone.. seen Stoney today...???*


*Sites running slow.... but I guess I should be happy... my time is right now....
w00t..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Stoney is prob doing the Easter thingy with kids and family .. . as would prob Much of the RIU community 

I ate , took a nap and Im almost ready to eat again..


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 12, 2009)

I am sooo stuffed full of spiral ham and potatoes. Time to Fire it uP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Click it and turn it up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHvusHdPW0g&feature=related



or this one 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHvusHdPW0g&feature=related


----------



## ajsawred (Apr 12, 2009)

Every Morning I hit a custom triple perc to start the day.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 12, 2009)

The caramel filled choc bunny was sampled and then it disappeared. I got one bite though  

I'm glad it's gone, I don't know how long I could have restrained myself with it sitting here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

It is so HOT in here. The portable AC is not cutting it for the garage.....I really don't know how much longer I can do this garage thing.....

Firing it up!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

One of my faves

Light up a bone its a long one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PzoKyv9fvk&feature=related


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Well to complete my totally boring day I am going for a run and then a dip in the pool...I think I need to run 10 miles tonight to feel better about all those peanut butter eggs I ate....

As Dude would put it....see you all on the flipside!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well to complete my totally boring day I am going for a run and then a dip in the pool...I think I need to run 10 miles tonight to feel better about all those peanut butter eggs I ate....
> 
> As Dude would put it....see you all on the flipside!




have a good dip and a nice run - good luck workin off the candy!

im just starting on my jelly beans


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning all... 
Wake and Bake... 



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone. Happy Easter....
> 
> Gryphonn if you and Phoenix ever make it to the states, you can live with me. It is just me here and you would be more than welcome to live with me...I am being serious. My sister n law is from Tasmania, she is aborigine, and she too has done what you and Phoenix are doing. I have heard many of her travel stories. You are more than welcome to stay with us. She would love to have some of her people here. No notice needed, just show up with a smile and a hug....


 Thanks for the sentiment, Sunny.  Say g'day to Sissy too.

But why would we want to leave the most beautiful place on earth??  Don't worry about us, we like doing this kind of stuff. It's like a great big camping trip. We do have some very nice people who have offered us a bed, but sometimes... ok, often... we like to get out and away from it all. We don't like to be a drain on other people's resources, and we have everything we need in Jimmy. It's not a bad lifestyle.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Pho3nix, you still on? 

Wake and bake everyone......


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning Chiceh... Hey Hester... 
Good to see you. How are you girls doing??


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

Good to see you Pho3nix, how you doing Missy? I am enjoying my day off so far, waking n baking.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm good, bakin it up. Chiceh's off today? All right it's "ladies morning" for wake and bake......  

I saw those pics on your art thread Pho3nix, cool stuff.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good, bakin it up. Chiceh's off today? All right it's "ladies morning" for wake and bake......
> 
> I saw those pics on your art thread Pho3nix, cool stuff.



Ya just keep that easter candy away from me, lmao. On second thought, where did I put that basket? LOL!. I love candy.


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Hester. I'll put some more up soon. I'm working on it anyway... damn slow connections.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 13, 2009)

good morning all, hope everyone had a nice easter. anyone for candy this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning folks 


I slept in today ... I feel stoned and i did not even smoke yet


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Apr 13, 2009)

Everyone's for candy this morning. I'm finishing off a chocolate bunny. Started with the ears!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha ha, Chiceh, my kids are grown so there isn't all that easter candy temptation around here. I bought my daughter a caramel filled bunny, but she killed that off last night...... whew. 

Phoenix, those birds you had pics of were soo cool looking, I've never seen those before. 

It's raining here, I'm sure hubby is home for the day. I got my raised garden bed built and filled with soil yesterday, that was a ton of work. Got onions, carrots and lettuce planted in it already.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

mornin all

be back in a bit for a morning bong rip


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, the room filled up quick didn't it? I'll save you a seat over here by me Dude, us bong lovers need to stick together...... ......

Morning Smoke and Shamen let's get 'er stoned........ 

Vette  hows it going? China get today off or anything fun like that?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Ha ha, Chiceh, my kids are grown so there isn't all that easter candy temptation around here. I bought my daughter a caramel filled bunny, but she killed that off last night...... whew.
> 
> 
> Kids or no kids, there will always be candy!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

I must resist the candy, I quit cigs so I don't want to be buying shit like that right at this point in time. I'd like to keep on having 1 ass, not 2.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Apr 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Kids or no kids, there will always be candy!



Chiceh, truer words have ne'er been spoken.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I must resist the candy, I quit cigs so I don't want to be buying shit like that right at this point in time. I'd like to keep on having 1 ass, not 2.


Good for you Missy, I need to kick that as well but it is very hard to do. Way to GO!


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, today... some creepy-crawlies... ARACHNOPHOBES BEWARE!! 

This is a Saint Andrew's Cross spider... so named because it builds a cross in its' web and sits right in the middle. They're pretty common... oh, and they're harmless.



And this is a Spiney Wheel Weaver. They're also harmless, and about the size of the nail on your pinky finger.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH bugs! Some pretty cool looking bugs too, lol. 




ph03nix said:


> Ok, today... some creepy-crawlies... ARACHNOPHOBES BEWARE!!
> 
> This is a Saint Andrew's Cross spider... so named because it builds a cross in its' web and sits right in the middle. They're pretty common... oh, and they're harmless.
> 
> ...


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Stupid thing... that wasn't supposed to go here!!

Oh well... stoner's clause...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

How big is that centipede? It looks big.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Im going to chop down my plants today .. They were looking pretty done last night .. I think Im going to take a ride over and slay those bitch's


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning everyone. 

Nice to see you on here, Phoenix! I really enjoyed your Galah pics! I can't believe they are pests over there! Wow, over here you can yield an easy 3500. each for them! Amazing!

Got to get the house straightened up, I have a showing at 10 am....I hope this is the one that will bring me an offer and not an insult!

I am baking first!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Take some pics please, I have one that I'm being really wishy-washy about chopping. about 95% of the hairs are red but I can't decided. I've flushed it 7 times in the last few weeks. 





korvette1977 said:


> I think Im going to chop down my plants today .. They were looking pretty done last night .. I think Im going to take a ride over and slay those bitch's


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Take some pics please, I have one that I'm being really wishy-washy about chopping. about 95% of the hairs are red but I can't decided. I've flushed it 7 times in the last few weeks.



will do .. they are looking DONE if I use this as a guide 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html

Fdd's pictures of buds that are done .. Mine look just like that ...DONE


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 13, 2009)

morning RIU, another GREAT monday morning


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How big is that centipede? It looks big.


Big. About 10 inches or so. But that's not the biggest I've seen... but now I'm only bragging. 

Have I mentioned lately how much I fuckin' hate this slow connection. I need one of these  or three


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Is Vette still here? Do you ever find any antler sheds out there in the woods? If you do I found a money making opportunity for you. Some guy wants to pay $500 for each set of shed antlers. 


http://chambana.craigslist.org/wan/1119150183.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is Vette still here? Do you ever find any antler sheds out there in the woods? If you do I found a money making opportunity for you. Some guy wants to pay $500 for each set of shed antlers.
> 
> 
> http://chambana.craigslist.org/wan/1119150183.html


 Im here ,, he can buy them anywhere ,I think he is looking for cheap or is dumb

for $500 you can buy a mounted head and cut off the antlers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

He's probably dumb, there's a lot of that around here.


----------



## Sadistic Incubus (Apr 13, 2009)

Good morning RIU rainy ass monday, but the first day of a week off! Love vacation, can wake n bake all week long! Have a good day all.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

It's gloomy for sure. I'm thinking about getting a big breakfast on the stove, I bet my hubby would love that. Unexpected day off and a bunch of food too.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*G'Day all... nice and Sunny here.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Twisty..... ...... what's happening?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hi miss.... Smoke hunting, bike riding......... not much else....... Still too cold to do my outside balcony clean... maybe today...*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

tilling up another garden bed

hows everyone this beautiful monday?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

China is going on a mission for the 50% off Easter Candy .. 

We need to have a few baskets here for my kids next week.

Im tilling today too.. And later im chopping the girls . My GDP seed Poped and is doing very good . I have a few Santa Berry seeeds too.. Its going to be a good summer I have great gentics No more playing around ..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 13, 2009)

morning...im getting stoned and going to work. ive worked the last two weeks and im booked for the next 2 1/2....god i love when winter is finally over!


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day all... nice and Sunny here.... *


G'day Twisty. How the fuck are ya?



korvette1977 said:


> China is going on a mission for the 50% off Easter Candy ..
> 
> We need to have a few baskets here for my kids next week.


Hey, me too. I'm going shopping for easter bargains tomorrow. We had to put the kids off for a few days... but they didn't go without chocolate. They have other family members who like to spoil them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gotta love 1/2 price candy ..


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Gotta love 1/2 price candy ..


Yeah, that means I can spend the other half on my own chocolate. Double bargain.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 13, 2009)

Did someone say candy? It wasn't me that ate it all, lol. Damn this candy is so good, I may have to get some more on sale too, lol.


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

They say that a bit of chocolate every day is good for you... if that's true I'm probably good for a year or so yet...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China is going on a mission for the 50% off Easter Candy ..
> 
> We need to have a few baskets here for my kids next week.
> 
> Im tilling today too.. And later im chopping the girls . My GDP seed Poped and is doing very good . I have a few Santa Berry seeeds too.. Its going to be a good summer I have great gentics No more playing around ..


*I know... no more bagbeans this year... Now I should get to try all the plant problems know to the plant world...... Hows that for optimism.......*



ph03nix said:


> G'day Twisty. How the fuck are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, me too. I'm going shopping for easter bargains tomorrow. We had to put the kids off for a few days... but they didn't go without chocolate. They have other family members who like to spoil them.


*Hi Ph03nix. nice to have you around a bit more......*



Chiceh said:


> Did someone say candy? It wasn't me that ate it all, lol. Damn this candy is so good, I may have to get some more on sale too, lol.


*Got to watch which you buy.. some candy is pretty grim.. not like the old day stuff...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

And She is off.. her brothers wife forgot her purse here yesterday ( how can you forget something you take everywhere ) So China is meeting her brother 1/2 way ( a good hr away) BUT right where they are meeting is a HUGE mall. So I expect here to come home with the Subaru stuffed to the gills ..(the girl loves to shop) Oh well I'll be right here waiting for her to help carry the bags .. 

Cheers , Bong rips of Hijack


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*Did my bike ride.. still a bit frosty.... Now I'm waiting to see if my PH pen comes today........*


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Ph03nix. nice to have you around a bit more......*


Thanks Twisty... it's nice to be back.  



Twistyman said:


> *Got to watch which you buy.. some candy is pretty grim.. not like the old day stuff...... *


Always buy good chocolate Twisty. Always!!



korvette1977 said:


> And She is off.. her brothers wife forgot her purse here yesterday ( how can you forget something you take everywhere ) So China is meeting her brother 1/2 way ( a good hr away) BUT right where they are meeting is a HUGE mall. So I expect here to come home with the Subaru stuffed to the gills ..(the girl loves to shop) Oh well I'll be right here waiting for her to help carry the bags ..
> 
> Cheers , Bong rips of Hijack


You're such a cutie, Vette. She's got you well trained all right. 

And on that note... I have to go to bed. It's after midnight now and I have to be up early in the morning. So 'night all.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*LOL... Ziggy Marley is playing at the White House Easter egg hunt.............
Ganja eggs kiddies....??? Ya mon......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bong hits in the oval Office


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bong hits in the oval Office


hehe 


Bong hits on myyyy back poooooooorch


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bong hits right here at my desk.. Topped with a dollop of hash .. Cheers


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Bong hits right here at my desk.. Topped with a dollop of hash .. Cheers


i want dollops of hash to top bowls with haha

ive got this little heinz ketchup jar im filling with keif and pressing though


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

What does everyone think? Done?......Not?......

I keep looking at it with my jewelers loupe but I can't see the trich color all that well. 


I keep thinking I'll cut, then I think I'll wait. IDK....... any opinions? (only look at the 2 big main buds, those smaller buds in the back ground are a different plant which is no where near ready) 



CNN showbiz tonight is going to talk about Snoop Dog's "wake and bake special" I guess he was toking a joint and broadcasting it. I've got to see this. ...........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*I use a loupe too...I cut a small piece off and put it on a white piece of paper...you can see the amber better.....
Looks good ... miss.. 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

I just got back.. I clipped about 1/2 of them ..Pics in a few ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

I never cared about Snoop Dog one way or the other, but now I'm a fan. 

A.J. hammer was intrigued by the name "wake and bake". Where the hell has he been, I've been calling it wake and bake for 20 years. 

I'm gonna have to check out this twitter thing now, scribe to wake and bake.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just got back.. I clipped about 1/2 of them ..Pics in a few ..


im excited to see



Miss - they look nice aswell! i hate giving advice on when to clip though so i have to keep my lips buttoned...whenever i do it i just go with the gut feeling i have as soon as i get my fiskars around the stem


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*FUCK....!!! I just dropped a pail of spidermite infested dirt all over my apt... stupid handle broke.... Just great....!! *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *FUCK....!!! I just dropped a pail of spidermite infested dirt all over my apt... stupid handle broke.... Just great....!! *


fuuuuuuuck that sucks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

I took Twisty's advice about the white paper and it is easier to see the amber that way. It's looking like about 30% amber. 

I hate deciding, I think I'm going to let it go a few more days. Maybe I'll flush a couple more times. It's about out of fan leaves, they've all yellowed and come off from flushing. 

I can't wait to see Vette's pics !!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 13, 2009)

*good morning boys and girls............miss, your plants look pretty damn close to me.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok here is part of them .. Notice the ""Purple "" and there was NO COLD involved 

















































And this is whats left


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgEIxy8f-N8&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxez2WESUho


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2009)

Mornging/Afternoon


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Those look great Vette. I love the closed ups, so frosty. 

They look very similar to mine, maybe I should go ahead and cut them. Argh, decisions, decisions.........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgEIxy8f-N8&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxez2WESUho


hehehe 


he just blazin it up


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok here is part of them .. Notice the ""Purple "" and there was NO COLD involved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love when it looks so frosty it looks wet 

sweet nugs vette!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*Great looking buds vette.... you get a good yield out of that small areogarden thing.... *



misshestermoffitt said:


> I took Twisty's advice about the white paper and it is easier to see the amber that way. It's looking like about 30% amber.
> 
> I hate deciding, I think I'm going to let it go a few more days. Maybe I'll flush a couple more times. It's about out of fan leaves, they've all yellowed and come off from flushing.
> 
> I can't wait to see Vette's pics !!!


*Glad it helped.. my friend has a scope but unless its 100% still and no bright lights you can't see shit, pretty useless for $100+.... except for the atoms....*



tipsgnob said:


> *good morning boys and girls............miss, your plants look pretty damn close to me.....*


*Hey tips..... yeah they were close..and some nice looking color too... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok here is part of them .. Notice the ""Purple "" and there was NO COLD


*.....look at vette....good job bro.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *.....look at vette....good job bro.....*




Thank you my friend .. 


Im glad its almost over ..Im done with this Areogarden.. Im putting flowers in it


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thank you my friend ..
> 
> 
> Im glad its almost over ..Im done with this Areogarden.. Im putting flowers in it


*You made your moneys worth from it... always good..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

my new pipe came today /// yay its cool


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

AWESOME PIPE .. Its better looking in real life then in his pictures .. For sure .. 

hold on I'll load it and snap a pic


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Super fast shipping .. im very much pleased


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2009)

6 weeks of growing and ended up with 4 males yay!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2369506]6 weeks of growing and ended up with 4 males yay![/quote]

Cut em down and start over


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 13, 2009)

FEM seeds 
clones 

or


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

male plants.... .... and they are always the biggest best looking ones too. 

Nice pipe Vette, so how's it smoke? Good I imagine. 

I'm ready for an afternoon bake since I just had an accidental nap.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Its nice Miss ,, All thats missing is a flat spot on the bottom so it sits without rolling over , but I'm Happy with it .. 

China just woke up from a nap too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's something fun to read..... about chinese and japanese character tattoos. Had me LOLing. 

http://blogs.static.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/22251.html?cnn=yes

I need to take a pic of my son's tat and see what they hell it really means.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 13, 2009)

jesus .... only nap i get is from when i pass out watching tv at 12am on the couch till whenever i wake up and goto bed


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 13, 2009)

Vette your harvest looks NICE....as well as your new pipe! Enjoy!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Sunny... 

Now the Hurry up and wait starts again , for the cure


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 13, 2009)

SICC";2369506]6 weeks of growing and ended up with 4 males yay![/quote]
[B][COLOR=black]I'm smelling what your stepping sicc...I moved one of my bubblegum into the flower room and guess what the easter bunny brought me?[/COLOR][/B]
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/toke-n-talk/384981d1239661811-wake-n-bake-nothing-better-100_2864.jpg said:


> [/url]


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ouch .................. Might as well snag some pollen off it for breeding ... It cant hurt


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ouch .................. Might as well snag some pollen off it for breeding ... It cant hurt


*I am...I have single white widow that's 2 weeks into budding, so I will have bubblegum x white widow....bubble widow...white bubblegum...???*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*God the site is running slow.... hello.... hello.......HELLO....!!!!!!

Oh well... .........................later all...
*


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh nothing better than Kush in the morning.


----------



## willworkforweed (Apr 13, 2009)

I was planning on it, but I used up my weed. I get my weed at school, so no more smoking until the break is over. It sucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Oh nothing better than Kush in the morning.



Sure there is .. Getting a wake up Blowjob is better than any weed ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2009)

there's something much better sounds like kush especially when your tapping it


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning folks .....................


The sites Fucked again.. 


Nothing like a smooth running site ..its either slow or stop .. WTF


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

hit or miss i 'll try and say good morning


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hows things ?


Its cloudy and suppose to rain at some point .. 

Go back a few pages check out what I cut down yesterday


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

its beauitful down here ,next few weeks were going straight to summer hotter than hell...big fat and coverd in sweetness you've got it figured out how much do you have to share with the farmer


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally it's working again..... I hate smokin out alone......  wake and bake......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .....................
> 
> 
> The sites Fucked again..
> ...





robert 14617 said:


> hit or miss i 'll try and say good morning


*Hi all... 
Fucked again...??? its never run good, compared to any other site out there,.. in months... Yeah you get a good day/week... but basically it seems to be held together by tape here... always some problem......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wish I was smart on computers .I'd start a wake and bake chat room..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*I can't type fast enough for chat rooms... when I'm looking down I miss all whats being said........ at least here (when working of course) you can bounce back and forth as slowpokes like me type out our posts...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

hey database

morning all !


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Finally it's working again..... I hate smokin out alone......  wake and bake......


 miss, no more bud shots in avatar please dont tell me your grow room is cold dark and empty


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Help wanted 

A person to come here cut and trim fallen tree branches into 12''-16'' pieces and stack neatly between tree's (about 4hrs work, there are a lot ) 

Then airate the grass,
Pour 8-10 bags of cement for footer to wishing well 
Also clean out an area between two tree's for a hammock . 
clip poison ivy vines near burn barrel

And spray stain on the house too..I'll hold the ladder 

I'll feed ya lunch and smoke ya out 

And give ya a few bucks too


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

sounds good i'll be standing outside in 10 min come pick me up


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh hell no, the grow room is where the party is at. 

I've got one that I'm thinking about chopping, just giving her a few more days, one that has at the very least a month to go, one that I just put in a week ago and one that's been in about a month, it's been a struggler since it germinated. That's just 12/12 land. 

Veg has 3 huge clones and one baby clone. All is well in the land of growing.  

I just like to change my avatar a lot, I get bored easily. 



robert 14617 said:


> miss, no more bud shots in avatar please dont tell me your grow room is cold dark and empty


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Help wanted
> 
> A person to come here cut and trim fallen tree branches into 12''-16'' pieces and stack neatly between tree's (about 4hrs work, there are a lot )
> 
> ...


lalalalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala trabajo ?
lalalalalalalalalala


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sounds good i'll be standing outside in 10 min come pick me up



Hector will be there .. He will be in a beat up 64 impala low rider with a mean stereo


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Oh hell no, the grow room is where the party is at.
> 
> I've got one that I'm thinking about chopping, just giving her a few more days, one that has at the very least a month to go, one that I just put in a week ago and one that's been in about a month, it's been a struggler since it germinated. That's just 12/12 land.
> 
> ...


 
not quite there but have some clones one week in two stages in flower and seedling that broke ground yesterday ya hooooooooooooooo


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about starting a seed or 2, but first I'm germing veggies to put outside in my garden. Once I get the veggies going on out there, then I'll do a couple of seeds. I have 2 kinds of weed that I'm going to just perpetuate through cloning. I want to get a third. Then I can have 3 kinds to choose from at all times, and if I want a change of pace I can trade some nug for some nug.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

MMMMMMMmmmmmm Blueberry bagels with cream Cheese 

Its whats for breakfast


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuck liars - Fuck people that ditch you for no apprent reason

Fuck having no cannabis

Im getting drunk. just waiting for noon.

PS. good mornin everybody, how we all doiing?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Getting drunk wont help ..It'll prob just enrage you


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Getting drunk wont help ..It'll prob just enrage you


you're probably right...

i dont plan on getting smashed. just enough to get buzzed but stay lucid


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

get drunk, get in a fight, get locked up
youll feel better in no time


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

420weedman said:


> get drunk, get in a fight, get locked up
> youll feel better in no time


i try not to leave the house when i drink


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

"Alcohol mosh up ya insides"- Bob Marley


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

*good morning knuckleheads.............*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

mornin tips, cheech, 420weedman, vette, miss


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning everyone... DudeLebowski I hope your day gets better bro


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 14, 2009)

bakin break........ fire it up....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

*if you insist miss...............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 14, 2009)

I insist........ one for Dude.... ....


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I insist........ one for Dude.... ....


 *Maybe 2 for dude...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> Fuck liars - Fuck people that ditch you for no apprent reason
> 
> Fuck having no cannabis
> 
> ...


**Singing..
Morning morning morning, its time to rise and shine... morning morning morning I hope you're feeling... OW...!!! Mother just popped a cap at my ass.....
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *good morning knuckleheads.............*


*Hows shit boner breath..........*


tipsgnob said:


> *Maybe 2 for dude...........*


*Ya think.....?? *


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

so i didnt even get to drink yet and my girl left me

im fuckin done

bye guys


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

do you have a dog?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good morning knuckleheads.............*


Dad, is that you?



DudeLebowski said:


> so i didnt even get to drink yet and my girl left me
> 
> im fuckin done
> 
> bye guys


Sorry Dude...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude don't be depressed. Believe me, it can always be worse...

This is what is eating me up daily, and I don't see an end to it.....Take a look at what I am going through. I have no husband, a kid that is going to Afghanistan to work as a civilian and another kid that thinks he is in love with a much older woman that just gave birth to his daughter....I am losing my mind, I am alone, and I wonder if I can survive this shit.....Then to top it off, I have a home that I overpaid for that has become my anchor in this swamp land and every morning I get to wake up and see this sitting in my email box as a reminder that I am a LOSER....

So, if your biggest problem is this chick....Simplify it and KICK HER TO THE CURB.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

Christ, now I need a drink.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Christ, now I need a drink.....




Yes my Child 


You called ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes my Child
> 
> 
> You called ....


That was right on time, LOL LOL LOL
I needed that, and, a rum and coke....please.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Dad, is that you?
> 
> 
> Sorry Dude...


*sure...you can call me daddy....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sure...you can call me daddy....*


Thanks,,,,,Daddy....
He/you, whatever, always says....Gmornin Knuckleheads!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Dude don't be depressed. Believe me, it can always be worse...
> 
> This is what is eating me up daily, and I don't see an end to it.....Take a look at what I am going through. I have no husband, a kid that is going to Afghanistan to work as a civilian and another kid that thinks he is in love with a much older woman that just gave birth to his daughter....I am losing my mind, I am alone, and I wonder if I can survive this shit.....Then to top it off, I have a home that I overpaid for that has become my anchor in this swamp land and every morning I get to wake up and see this sitting in my email box as a reminder that I am a LOSER....
> 
> So, if your biggest problem is this chick....Simplify it and KICK HER TO THE CURB.


you zillow too? how accurate do you think that is?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> you zillow too? how accurate do you think that is?


Tips, I believe it to be fairly accurate. I watch the market here and in Maryland very close and all the sales that do take place are in zillows average, give or take a thousand. I think it is pretty accurate.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

does this help at all?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> does this help at all?


What would that be?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

it almost looks like they are rebounding if you dont look too close


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Tips, I believe it to be fairly accurate. I watch the market here and in Maryland very close and all the sales that do take place are in zillows average, give or take a thousand. I think it is pretty accurate.


*that's cool, zillow has my place a lot higher than I thought it was worth. the last zillow report had mine +1.39%.**


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

At this point, housing is just like dieting...for true peace of mind...quit looking at the scale!!


out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What would that be?


 
sorry sunny i know a lot of people have been affected neg. by this market i was just trying to keep it light


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to stop looking....It is what it is! I do have a showing at 2pm...so that is uplifting. I better get moving, I have to prep the house and make sure it is perfect....Have a good day all. 

I missed you all this morning! This site is really starting to SUCK ASS with their server BS.....Getting old..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuck it ..Eat a brownie and a few twinkie's Wash It down with a gallon of chocolate milk


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sorry sunny i know a lot of people have been affected neg. by this market i was just trying to keep it light


Its all good Robert, I know.....
It will all work out, and I am a believer in FATE. Good things will come my way again and I KNOW it could ALWAYS be worse!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Fuck it ..Eat a brownie and a few twinkie's Wash It down with a gallon of chocolate milk


Go help Dude with his chick problems, would you?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

spiders could have wings


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's cool, zillow has my place a lot higher than I thought it was worth. the last zillow report had mine +1.39%.**


Every realtor I have had to deal with use Zillow. So I would say you are looking good Tips!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> spiders could have wings


These are our biggest pests down here....The Palmetto....It is a roach, why don't they just call it what it is? It is a roach people, and, the South LOST.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Christ, now I need a drink.....


*Hi Sunny... are you in that florida tornado watch...??*



tipsgnob said:


> *sure...you can call me daddy....*


...*Daddys a big pooh.... Hey they just said Marilyn Chambers has died.......  *



CrackerJax said:


> At this point, housing is just like dieting...for true peace of mind...quit looking at the scale!!
> 
> 
> out.


*CJ is filled with stonable quotables....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope I am in the tornado!! Maybe that is why the sky is all black? Maybe this will be it for this house!!! Alright, now I am fantasying....Back to reality, I got to go clean, D'oh!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

woot! Bong hits all around... I'm getting the same storms Sunny but they tend to split away from me as they approach. Good luck!!

out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a party in my pants .. and when China gets home Im going to open them up and scream SURPRISE


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Sunny... are you in that florida tornado watch...??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*your a big pooh........mr secret website......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I hope I am in the tornado!! Maybe that is why the sky is all black? Maybe this will be it for this house!!! Alright, now I am fantasying....Back to reality, I got to go clean, D'oh!


*CNN has been issuing warnings... are you insured for tornado's..???*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your a big pooh........mr secret website......*


*Shhhhh....!!! 
Fat lot of good it did... talk about the inmates guarding the asylum........... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *CNN has been issuing warnings... are you insured for tornado's..???*


Oh hell yeah!! I have this house insured for ANYTHING that could go wrong. From flood, fire, hurricane, tornado...you name it, I got it on this dump, I mean house.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> These are our biggest pests down here....The Palmetto....It is a roach, why don't they just call it what it is? It is a roach people, and, the South LOST.


*Thats a baby.. when I was in the Keys there was one on my hotel wall that I could have put a saddle on... I left.. fuck that... when the bugs are big enough to ride it's twistys checkout time.....

Hey rob... if tips' cows get wings, then we have problems....



or tips be shrooming....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats a baby.. when I was in the Keys there was one on my hotel wall that I could have put a saddle on... I left.. fuck that... when the bugs are big enough to ride it's twistys checkout time.....
> 
> Hey rob... if tips' cows get wings, then we have problems....
> 
> ...


Twisty I have seen them that big too! Gross!! It cracks me up they call them Palmetto bugs....wth? They are ROACHES....I also hate all the freakin love bugs down here. Every year we are bombarded by them! Then to find out it is because some genius at the University devised a program for mosquito control. These 'love bugs' were supposed to kill off the mosquitoes...well, it didn't work and now we have issues with these bugs every year. Then throw in the cuban lizards that have eaten all the pretty florida lizards and the stick bugs and the fire ants and the.....well, it just goes on. This is the bug Capital of the world.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

You are right Sunny, Florida does have a lot of bugs... I stepped out this morning and in the fog i saw these two going at it. I snapped a quick pic and fled inside to my bong....









out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

we still have our green anols


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> we still have our green anols


I love them...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

sweet sweet justice. 

hows everybody - thanks for the sorry's and concern.

im half way through a 30 rack of nice cheap busch
ive located some keif

i feel better - and not "temporarily" better due to inebriation

more so- i feel calmer...i feel like maybe i dont need to be with her anymore..

im currently looking for the girl "wit them apple bottom jeans.....boots wit da fur...wit DA FURRR..."

haha not really - but its sillsville.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> sweet sweet justice.
> 
> hows everybody - thanks for the sorry's and concern.
> 
> ...


is this the same girl again ?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

420weedman said:


> is this the same girl again ?


of course would anyone be upset about a girl/guy they just met a month or so ago?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> of course would anyone be upset about a girl/guy they just met a month or so ago?


lol ............. yes (not me tho)

time to move on bro


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol ............. yes (not me tho)
> 
> time to move on bro


i think you might be right friend


"Does ya mutha sow?
BAM!
Get her to sow _that!_"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

So did everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah weekend was ok....a little work a little play.... How was your weekend Stoney?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Stoney! Nice to see you! I spent my weekend on here....so pretty boring, lol.
How was your weekend?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Same old shit, different day.Mothers are always on duty.


Cheech Wizard said:


> yeah weekend was ok....a little work a little play.... How was your weekend Stoney?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

I hear you... Im used to my routines though I dont get bored.. spent a lot of time with my dog, I love that dog....hey, anyone going to Gathering of the Vibes this summer?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I hear you... Im used to my routines though I dont get bored.. spent a lot of time with my dog, I love that dog....hey, anyone going to Gathering of the Vibes this summer?


i might be, didnt know you were close by.

hitin up clearwater?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

No not Clearwater but definietly Gathering! my friends band plays there every year so i like to show support! plus I always find good acid there


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Stoney! Nice to see you! I spent my weekend on here....so pretty boring, lol.
> How was your weekend?


*Gee...... thanks..... .......................*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

And lots of beautiful girls in summer clothes... good times, good tunes cant go wrong!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> No not Clearwater but definietly Gathering! my friends band plays there every year so i like to show support! plus I always find good acid there


everyone speaks highly of the doses...i might go - but im not camping there..def gunna sleep in a car...or pop up camper...no tents - too many flooding tent stories


i like those festivals for their bud prices.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

The white ones I got last year were very nice...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I hear you... Im used to my routines though I dont get bored.. spent a lot of time with my dog, I love that dog....hey, anyone going to Gathering of the Vibes this summer?



China and I may make it there .. Thats in Ct. right


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes it is.. Bridgeport, Connecticut


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China and I may make it there .. Thats in Ct. right


vette we should totally go to vibes!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> vette we should totally go to vibes!



I gotta check with China ..She is the entertainment director ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Morning POTHEADS .....

So It looks like rain here today.............. 

Im firing up a bowl.. Cheers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Wake and bake..... ...

Looks like partly cloudy and 62 today, but they're saying 72 on friday....  bring it on......


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning Miss .. I need to get some coffee and get China outta bed Brb to bake ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Tell China good morning......

Tax day today, big deal, I've already received and spent both my returns.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hi all............. Sunny, sunny, sunny, here....... 60f+ this week...... 

Boy I sent in my taxes in Feb.
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Tell China good morning......
> 
> Tax day today, big deal, I've already received and spent both my returns.


We spent part of ours on the cruise .. 

It looks as though its going to rain ,, but none yet


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We spent part of ours on the cruise ..
> 
> It looks as though its going to rain ,, but none yet


*Watch out for pirates.....
Arrrr dem newfie pirates be a scurvy ridden bunch.........
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok I got her out the door .. Time to really bake 

Cheers


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

aint no pirates where we are going silly ,, we are going to Canada Not africa


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm ready for good weather, if I don't take my dog out for walks she gets bored and digs. Caught her digging in a FENCED off flower bed yesterday. 

She pulled her old "space aliens picked my up and dropped me here, it wasn't me" routine. Goofy dog.....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> aint no pirates where we are going silly ,, we are going to Canada Not africa


*You've never heard of the dreaded newfie pirates..... Oh well...... I'll start collecting your ransom....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Twisty, there's your new career, you can be a Canadian pirate, only we can call you guys Norsemen or Vikings instead. 

See ya on the news !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning everyone! 

Twisty is that a community medal I see you sporting? Nice!

Muggy and hot here....and BUGGY. Oh well, Wake n Bake!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Sunny, how did the showing go yesterday? Did Sharon mind her manners?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, how did the showing go yesterday? Did Sharon mind her manners?


I am getting the nosey peeps now....They live across the canal, I guess they didn't think I would recognize them.
And Sharon, NOPE....She cussed all the way until they left....I am stuck with her though. My only friend that was willing to watch her, did so and said never again. Sharon has a way of making people go nuts, lol!

Did you harvest that plant yet?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2009)

is the community award for being kind and generous to others twisty?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

No I haven't harvested, I'm getting ready to sample some that I cut last week and has been drying. 

I think I'll get hubby in here to sample with me, he hasn't left yet.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Enjoy your sampling Miss!! In another few months I will be out....
I can't wait to start growing again....I dread having to buy again, I haven't done that in years!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

morning all ! , any riu problems this morning ?
...was fucked up last nite


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Twisty is that a community medal I see you sporting? Nice!
> 
> Muggy and hot here....and BUGGY. Oh well, Wake n Bake!





robert 14617 said:


> is the community award for being kind and generous to others twisty?


*Ain't that rich... the grumpiest old fuck here get the community award.... I guess the beauty award is next....* *new smileys..

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

I want this for my wedding band 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 
*Sliding Diamonds Ring.*







*Item # *A120611PE *Description *  
One platinum and 18K gold, two tone , 5.5 mm wide, comfort fit diamond wedding band. Diamonds are moving in side the channel. Diamonds total weight is 0.54 ct. The diamonds are graded as VS1-2 in clarity G-H in color. 
Also available in: 14kt Gold 14kt White Gold 18kt Gold 18kt White Gold  

*From *$2,734.00 USD  

*Select Ring Size:*   Add item to cart and select size.  






 Email this page to a friend We offer a free WeddingBands.com Ring Sizer Kit to anyone interested in purchasing from WeddingBands.com.  ​ ​


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

I am stealing your Smileys Twisty!! You come up with the best ones!!

Morning Weedman, no probs this morning with the site...so far....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

We've decided, today is the day. I'll be working on it later, don't want to disturb the other girls right now. 

I've been buying all along, trying to work my way to not having to buy, but I have not gotten there yet. Soon........


Cool wedding band Vette, I want something like that, where the damn diamonds aren't snagging on everything.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

That is a cool wedding band! I have never seen one like it! 

When I got married we were too poor to buy anything nice. So I have what they call a 'pie' ring. It is a bunch of little diamonds all together to give an illusion of a whole diamond. My husband bought me a new ring on our 10th anniversary, so I took all the little 'pie' diamonds out and had them made into necklaces for my future daughter n laws.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

China Has the pleasure of wearing My Mom's diamond I was floored .. 
One day she will get to pass it on to one of my girls and so on and so on..


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2009)

my wedding band has diamonds in it and is white gold i never wear it i have a titanium band its indestructible and no nooks and crannies for dirt to get into


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am stealing your Smileys Twisty!! You come up with the best ones!!
> 
> .


*Do I get another award...?? *



korvette1977 said:


> China Has the pleasure of wearing My Mom's diamond I was floored ..
> One day she will get to pass it on to one of my girls and so on and so on..


*Nice to see some tradition left now days.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my wedding band has diamonds in it and is white gold i never wear it i have a titanium band its indestructible and no nooks and crannies for dirt to get into


Yea I could see that one getting destroyed , I'm ok with a plain band that is strong.. But if I was RICH I'd get the one I showed the pic of ..


I'd go to Kay jewelers in the mall .. Take the rest of that money and go on a cruise


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2009)

i'll wear mine just as soon as we can afford a gardener ,and a cook


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll wear mine just as soon as we can afford a gardener ,and a cook


I say the same thing!! I don't wear mine either.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 15, 2009)

buenos weedos everyone!

northern lights for everyone(damn i need a new strain!)

that ring is super-cool vette. i like how the precious stones just move around all scary like theyre gonna get lost at any moment.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Now she can sing.....
**YouTube - Susan Boyle - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 (With ...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm going for a run....I will see you all later!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ain't that rich... the grumpiest old fuck here get the community award.... I guess the beauty award is next....* *new smileys..*


*you got the award cause your reach arounds are to die for........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*good mornin knuckleheads...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you got the award cause your reach arounds are to die for........*





tipsgnob said:


> *good mornin knuckleheads...........*



*G'Day tips.. reach around this....

*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning everyone.. its hailing here....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day tips.. reach around this....*


*nasty old man.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*And getting more nasty every day.... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning all, RIU was down for me the whole day yesterday


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And getting more nasty every day.... *


*I'm sending you a pm of some nasty stuff.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm sending you a pm of some nasty stuff.....*


*Woo hoo.... 

All day SICC ....opps hi.. that sucks... its very slow for me today too..... and two night it was down at my end.... It would be nice to know in advance if possible... then you can decide to actually maybe get some other shit done.....

Did I get the twisty grump medal yet...?? Life is like a sack of bagbeans.. you never know.......
*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea it was really annoying, especially when your looking for an answer, damn V bulletin


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*And it seems to happen when there's absolutely 0 on TV.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*I thinks it's stoneys fault....I think she laid her rabbit on her computer and it was still on and she was on here and it caused the whole site to fuck up......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

haha what happend to stoney? havnt seen her in a while


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Afternoon all...I am done everything I needed to do for the day and I ran off a lot of frustration. Now it is time to bake and watch some tv.

Hey Sicc! Stoney was on yesterday...You missed her.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2376080]haha what happend to stoney? havnt seen her in a while[/quote]*she was here yesterday until the site went down....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good mornin knuckleheads...........*


Mornin Dad...oooops, I mean Daddy!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I thinks it's stoneys fault....I think she laid her rabbit on her computer and it was still on and she was on here and it caused the whole site to fuck up......*


*I'm not cleaning that up....!!! *

[quote="SICC";2376080]haha what happend to stoney? havnt seen her in a while[/quote]

*She was around yesterday.........*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

i just remembered i have a joint all rolled up for me when i get home

i was gonna smoke it last nite w/ freind who dickd me over n didnt call to go out....

i was gonna just smoke it on the couch last nite... if i dont write it i wont remember


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not cleaning that up....!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *She was around yesterday.........*


*hmmm...I will clean it up....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess im a day too late 

1 joint is never enough, its a 2 joint mandatory for me


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hmmm...I will clean it up....*


*tips... Mr. Sham Wow... he'll clean anything........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*I must be a lite weight , cause I can't smoke but like 1/2 a joint at a time....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I must be a lite weight , cause I can't smoke but like 1/2 a joint at a time....*


Nah, not you Tips...It just means you have good stuff!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

Well i finished an ounce in almost a week in a half, 2 two weeks, so i smoke like 6 to 7 times a day, i mean im satisfied with a one joint, but i always have the weed so i like to take it to the next level, i hate feeling i have to pace myself, maybe im a addict idk haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

a thread in toke-in-talk with over 22,000 posts. and they wonder why the server is over loaded. lolololololol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> a thread in toke-in-talk with over 22,000 posts. and they wonder why the server is over loaded. lolololololol


Better yet, a server with a magnitude of people sharing their valuable information and a network admin. that couldn't see the server couldn't handle it...Got me wondering too....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Lunch bake..... ....

what's happenin everyone?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Miss! Not much here, just sitting down getting ready to fill one!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*what's for lunch ladies???*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Seedless grapes and cheese....for me!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*I mean besides de cannabis..........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Better yet, a server with a magnitude of people sharing their valuable information and a network admin. that couldn't see the server couldn't handle it...Got me wondering too....


wondering what? another conspiracy? 


one person manages all this. do you know what the monthly bill is? i bet you think someone is making money here. 

goole "marijuana forums" and take your pick.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Lunch bake..... ....
> 
> what's happenin everyone?



nothing much, takin a toke with you


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wondering what? another conspiracy?
> 
> 
> one person manages all this. do you know what the monthly bill is? i bet you think someone is making money here.
> ...


You are kidding, right? Of course someone is making money here! 
*rollitup.org Estimated Worth $161147.5 USD*

Last updated Yesterday

I think RIU is doing just fine....monetarily speaking...

*Net Worth * $161147.5 *Daily Pageview * 72915 *Daily Ads Revenue * $220.75

You would think Fdd with that kind of money that is being generated here someone would be able to get a server that actually functions...Just sayin'


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You are kidding, right? Of course someone is making money here!
> *rollitup.org Estimated Worth $161147.5 USD*
> 
> Last updated Yesterday
> ...


well then what's really going on? please inform me.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> well then what's really going on? please inform me.


Fdd that is what everyone wants to know...Why has this site been running crappy and is it going to continue to do so? That is all I want to know..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Aliens.... spys....narcs.... Ahhhh..!!!! Run...

opps... pulled out plug by mistake...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be having Mic D's later, daughters payday, it costs her food for me to drive her there. 

Until she gets off work it's cannabis de la hitter. ....





tipsgnob said:


> *what's for lunch ladies???*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Fdd that is what everyone wants to know...Why has this site been running crappy and is it going to continue to do so? That is all I want to know..


he posted up in another thread. he had a bug and couldn't find it. he found it and fixed it. wtf? it's a web page, shit happens. 2 million posts. how bigger of server does it take to hold all take and pick thru it at top speed? when you click a link it has to find that out of 2 million posts. i have NO IDEA how severs work but it sounds like a lot to me. i could be all wrong.


rollitup manages this all himself. i wouldn't trust my site with anyone, would you? i don't give my wife my passwords. he leaves home for a day of fun or work and gets a bug and everyone goes apeshit. it's fixed now.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

well its a good thing people get mad, cause that means we REALLY like the site  should think of it as a complement


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'll be having Mic D's later, daughters payday, it costs her food for me to drive her there.
> 
> Until she gets off work it's cannabis de la hitter. ....


*mmmm....get me a double cheeseburger.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

with lettuce.......  








tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm....get me a double cheeseburger.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

mmmm Fur Burger


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> with lettuce.......


*and mac sauce.....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

i brought my little pipe to work ... just went for a drive and took a hit of himalayan.... oh yesss


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad you got that lunch break thing figured out Weedman. It would suck to be unable to toke all day.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm glad you got that lunch break thing figured out Weedman. It would suck to be unable to toke all day.


thanks ! .. yea for the most part 

dont have the right pipe for it yet ... im getin these ... 


spark plug pipe

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Stealth_One_Hit_Pipe.cfm?iProductID=4556

and a dugout ... this would be pretty much perfect i think 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Striped_Dugout_Pipe__Large.cfm?iProductID=4758


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Dugout = hitter box and hitter. Those are your best friend. We've got one we've had since 1993. 

We take a hack saw and cut notches across the hitter like a plus sign, it helps grind the weed up and into it better.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Miss, McDonalds is doing a their tax break sale today...Down here it is you can buy anything at reg. price and get the second for a penny! I am hitting them up later for the chicken nuggets with hot mustard....yummmmm


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Really? Looking for their website now, I'm feeling a milkshake coming on !!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah, I don't know if it is just down here or if it is everywhere.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think it's here. Would have been cool though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

after lunch bake ...................................

Cheers


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*chairs............*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Tables.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090415/od_nm/us_burgerking_odd


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2009)

they will be changing the image to a talking chijuajua draped in a mex flag just as soon as taco bell releases the trade mark


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Dugout = hitter box and hitter. Those are your best friend. We've got one we've had since 1993.
> 
> We take a hack saw and cut notches across the hitter like a plus sign, it helps grind the weed up and into it better.


nice 

i let this do the grinding for me now, i love it ... instant buds to shake

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-IDS75-Electric-Cleaning/dp/B0001O2WYM

like 12$ at walmart ..... makes it easy to collect crystals if you want too


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 15, 2009)

I need to pick up a new dugout lost my last one


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

they're not so cute up close ..................... 

[youtube]n61G3UA67XM[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they're not so cute up close .....................
> 
> [youtube]n61G3UA67XM[/youtube]


They should have left her in there.
Anybody dumb enough to jump into a Polar Bear cage should be considered food


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Talk about a stupid person... she jumped in there.. must have a death wish....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

so furry and cute. wtf?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they're not so cute up close .....................
> 
> [youtube]n61G3UA67XM[/youtube]


 yea i woulda left the stupid bitch in there too

"climbed the fence, jumped into the water during feeding time"
"she may have wanted to reach the worlds most famous polar bear "

/\ are you fucking kidding me ? meet the bear ? and then what ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so furry and cute. wtf?


*It boggles the mind... shit you want to cash out..use a gun/poison.. but to get torn apart by a bear is whack.... she's lucky that they'd be well feed there....
she could take a stroll in Northern Manitoba and "bear site see" if she really wants an up close look.. wouldn't last a day..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*mmmmmm....dominos pizza*
http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]1D9PikBzNNo[/youtube]


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

morning guys....well afternoon i guess.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hey bud bat........ *


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

how are things twisty?


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

hmmmm...it would seem that i'm really skilled and popping in when everyone is out doing something.....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> how are things twisty?


*Same shit.. different day... weather is good... what about you... anything of interest in your day...??*


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Same shit.. different day... weather is good... what about you... anything of interest in your day...??*


more or less same here. I've been swamped for the last week or so and it looks like that's going to continue for the next month or so...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*That beats clock watching...THAT sucks.... you look at the clock do a million things(so you think) and its 1 minute later... Doh...!!*


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That beats clock watching...THAT sucks.... you look at the clock do a million things(so you think) and its 1 minute later... Doh...!!*


that's true.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Where the hell is everyone.... *


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Where the hell is everyone.... *


I bet they're hiding...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Must be something I said..... that, and the fact it seems I have no life.... 

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm here..... after dinner bake....  

Anyone catch the teaparty at the alamo with The Nuge?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hello.......................................................................



hello........................................................................



h e l l o.................................. ... 
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Look above you...... I just posted.... I hate when I dissappear ........


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

boo!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

Let's get fucked up......


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Let's get fucked up......


*sigh* if i didn't have work to get done tonight i'd join you...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

The family has been fed, I'm off work for the night.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*me toooooo........*


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The family has been fed, I'm off work for the night.


I should start thinking about dinner......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm just thinking about smoking another hit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

open house in an hour. school functions stoned, hmmm. not sure on that one. maybe i'll just have a couple cookies instead. hehehehehhe


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

hahaha....I could totally see you stumbling down the halls of some school saying "hey kid, want some marbles?"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad I'm past those school function days. God knows I went to enough of them with sports and all the other whats not they were both in. 

I don't know how many hours I logged sitting in front of a school waiting for practices to get out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

the principal always yells at us at the parent meetings. actually she yells about parents who don't show up, but she does it as if it's us. um, hello? we are all here. all 100 of us. it's the other 100 you should be yelling at. but they aren't here are they?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 15, 2009)

The principal yells at you? I think I'd have something to say about that. 

Is that also an education technique too? I think I'd be questioning her ability to do her job.


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the principal always yells at us at the parent meetings. actually she yells about parents who don't show up, but she does it as if it's us. um, hello? we are all here. all 100 of us. it's the other 100 you should be yelling at. but they aren't here are they?


you should spike her coffee with some honey oil


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> you should spike her coffee with some honey oil


*Screw that.... save the oil and just give her a smack......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

A bowl before bed ...


Cheers


----------



## BrandoMando (Apr 15, 2009)

Wake and bake sessions<3


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 15, 2009)

sup everybody - anyone still here?


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

it's been really quiet in here today.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

all is well. the principal has short arms.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*I only went to a school function high one time, my son was in a christmas play...I was soooo high...didn't like it and never did it again.*


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I only went to a school function high one time, my son was in a christmas play...I was soooo high...didn't like it and never did it again.*


done getting high or going to school functions?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> done getting high or going to school functions?


*what?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm hungry


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*mosquitos?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mosquitos?*


i needs some bud....


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 16, 2009)

4/16/09 - 5am CST - i awoke to find my tooth baking in my head - i promptly ate ibuprofen and vicodin and coffee and smoked a bowl or ten....i am gonna rip this crap out with some vice grips today....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

Good morning bake and wakers......  ... 

It's allegedly going to be around 65 degrees here today, I'm ready for it.


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 16, 2009)

yes i ATE coffee dammit....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning bake and wakers......  ...
> 
> It's allegedly going to be around 65 degrees here today, I'm ready for it.


*Hi miss.... not going to be that warm here but close.... *



ConstantlyHighOnPot said:


> yes i ATE coffee dammit....


*Mmmmmmmmmm.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning Twisty, Miss, everyone. Where is Vette? 

Wake n Bake


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Sunny, Twisty. 


The sun is shining here this morning, and now they've changed it to 67 for the high. I'm feeling the excitement. 

I chopped that plant down yesterday morning. She's hanging and drying now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, Twisty.
> 
> 
> The sun is shining here this morning, and now they've changed it to 67 for the high. I'm feeling the excitement.
> ...


Yayyyy!!!! 

I miss growing! I would give anything to be able to start up another grow right now!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

I was showing it to hubby this morning. He never has much to say except "yep" until it's time to smoke it. 

It wasn't a huge plant, I didn't weigh any of it, or take pics, but it's at least a good months worth if not more.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was showing it to hubby this morning. He never has much to say except "yep" until it's time to smoke it.
> 
> It wasn't a huge plant, I didn't weigh any of it, or take pics, but it's at least a good months worth if not more.


Anytime you grow and harvest it is a win win!! More money in your pocket instead of your dealer's pocket!! It took me a year or so before I was self sustaining and now I will have to start completely over when I am able to start up again....Keep em growing Miss!! Keep em growing!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

morning riu !, just got to work, about to take a hit cuz boss aint here .... yay


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't smoke inside at work, go outside, damn Weedman............ When I said it's easy to smoke at work, I didn't mean to go that far.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Anytime you grow and harvest it is a win win!! More money in your pocket instead of your dealer's pocket!! It took me a year or so before I was self sustaining and now I will have to start completely over when I am able to start up again....Keep em growing Miss!! Keep em growing!


damn a whole year ? you have alot of problems ? 
what kind of lights you use ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello folks ,,Just stopping in to say Hey,,,

my bowl is lit


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Don't smoke inside at work, go outside, damn Weedman............ When I said it's easy to smoke at work, I didn't mean to go that far.


lol ..... who u think i is ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

420weedman said:


> damn a whole year ? you have alot of problems ?
> what kind of lights you use ?


I am using a 400W MH/HPS system..it works good...It was me that was having problems! Not planting enough...Once I figured out what worked for me I had it down...It took me a good 3 grows to work out the nitches. Now, I had to stop because I am selling my house...sucks balls.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

Vette makes a cameo appearance. 

It's taken me nearly a year now Sunny, I've been trying to get where I'm working off of clones, and I've made it that far. Now I just have to get my rotation down so I've always got something near harvest. I'm getting there. I still need a damn HPS though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm loving this weather 

Haze and hash ..Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty, Miss, everyone. Where is Vette?
> 
> Wake n Bake





420weedman said:


> morning riu !, just got to work, about to take a hit cuz boss aint here .... yay





korvette1977 said:


> I'm loving this weather
> 
> Haze and hash ..Cheers


*Sunny, weed all..... got all my windows (2) open and the door...which is good..it brings my grow area down to 70 degrees.. *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 16, 2009)

out of hash ,but have trimmings in freezer and a crop that will finish in two weeks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

What is with your avatar Robert? Please tell me that is NOT your plant.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

i bought the 400 w hps w/ mh conv bulb
with the intentions of doing what you were.
first time ever growing
after 6 months now i have a very steady supply ..like 2.5 oz/month
i got 300 w of cfl veging like 25 plants ... mothers/clones/veged out clones

i keep the hps on 12/12 and just add plants when ever i can
typically im waiting 12 weeks for each plant to finish tho


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> out of hash ,but have trimmings in freezer and a crop that will finish in two weeks


*Out of everything... but some may arrive from Ontario tomorrow...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> What is with your avatar Robert? Please tell me that is NOT your plant.


*LOL.... Don't rag the baby... its trying......  Back in 10... feed plants time..
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> out of hash ,but have trimmings in freezer and a crop that will finish in two weeks


I have trimmings in my freezer too! I took some of it out last week and I burned up my blender...So the whole process got trashed for now. I need to buy a better blender....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

Vette do you still have that link to the Hash making vid? If so, I would love to get it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette do you still have that link to the Hash making vid? If so, I would love to get it.



Sure here it is 

Its a good easy way ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Sure here it is
> 
> Its a good easy way ..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


Oh man, thanks!! I watched it when you posted it before and I saved it, but, my computer crashed and it was gone. Thanks, I am def. going to do this method with the rest of the trimmings.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 16, 2009)

good morning everyone! looks to be a nice day here. im gonna go to my newly-busted-ass(REAL bad broken arm) uncles house and set up an outdoor scrog today. hes layed off, fucked up, and broke so we gotta get the man growin!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh man, thanks!! I watched it when you posted it before and I saved it, but, my computer crashed and it was gone. Thanks, I am def. going to do this method with the rest of the trimmings.


and with this the hardest part is the waiting ... I let it settle overnight..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

I am going for a run guys...No showings today and I am bored outta my mind.
Slik that is cool!! I hope that if I ever get jammed up my nephew would hook me up! 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> and with this the hardest part is the waiting ... I let it settle overnight..


Yeah, I will too. Let it get settled real nice on the bottom. The first time I tried that is where I messed up. But I will def. do overnight on this one.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

ive been doin the gumby method too .... except using a blender first and ill do a couple runs with the same material....

i think i might get this to dry it on ... cuz that the biggest pain 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-25-MICRON-PRESSING-SCREEN-BY-BUBBLE-BAGS-SWEEEET_W0QQitemZ270375176463QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270375176463&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

Weedman, what do you use to strain yours?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Weedman, what do you use to strain yours?


i run it through a fine metal strainer (kitchen type) with a piece of cheese cloth in it..... does a good job... of course its not 100% pure

but most of us are only running a ounce of trimmings each time any way .. 


after that i let it sit 4+ hours and siphon the water off the top and then ive been putting whats left in to oven to dry out ... but like i said i think that 10$ screen will be perfect to get rid of the last of the water


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 16, 2009)

i strain my gumby with a wire collander. it lets small stuff through but i dont care because i make BHO out of the gumby! now thats some good stuff!

i just harvested a girl last night so ill have oil by 4:20!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Funny stuff... I was outside on my balcony and the other day I'd thrown my last grow dirt off the balcony onto the snow to get rid of it and the landlord had seen it..so this morning I go out and the grass is growing like mad, its just a big patch of growth about 3" long already... the landlord who knows I grow (outside, not in) asks "what the hell is in that soil...??" LOL.. A ton of nutes..



*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 16, 2009)

Mornin all! how we doin?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Good dude... you..??? 

just going to check mail...see if PH pen came.......... back in 5..
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

just got 2 hits of durban poison off the 1 hitter, damn im flyn ... 
yesterday that himalayan had me chillaxn...

im never really able to tell a difference at home smoking .... but i can now ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Advice... to avoid any site war issues I'd advise restraint on this topic... bad things and consequences will happen.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dum dee dum dum 


Bowls of haze and Hash .. 

Cheers 




IN


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Advice... to avoid any site war issues I'd advise restraint on this topic... bad things and consequences will happen.....*


Duely Noted
Post Deleted


On another note - OOOOOOOH what a beautiful morning!

bong hit anyone?
you?
you?

how bout you?

::


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What is with your avatar Robert? Please tell me that is NOT your plant.


no its not mine i collect strange photos check my albums


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Ya hoo... sack O weed
On a different note... I was talking to landlord and we started talking about weed and I told him I'm going for my card and he told me that a guy who had gotten popped next door 3 years ago was caught by infra red helicopter..I didn't even know we had them, then they put a power consumption meter on his box and raided him.... he had 100 plants in an apt.. thats dumb...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Weedman, what do you use to strain yours?


*mind if I interrupt? I use panty hose....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2009)

....good fucking morning everyone


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mind if I interrupt? I use panty hose....*


Glad you did interrupt! I like that idea! I have tried the gold coffee filters and I have tried the kitchen metal collindars. Neither worked real good for me. Panty hose is an awesome idea, that would work and I think I have some....Thanks Tips!

G'Afternoon all...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ....good fucking morning everyone



LOL Look what the cat dragged in..







Howdy Bro.. whats the good word ? Nothing here .. Im bored .I think Im going to dig a few holes


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2009)

just been jammin like a mad man..i have gigs this whole weekend. Still not solid on some of the tunes.

gonna smoke large amounts of dope, and play play play today...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just been jammin like a mad man..i have gigs this whole weekend. Still not solid on some of the tunes.
> 
> gonna smoke large amounts of dope, and play play play today...


*Been there done that.. One time I had to fill in with another band and learn Rock & Roll Machine in one afternoon... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

Slap it like Flea , move around alot ( smoke crack before show ) 
Shave your head and get two sleeves of fake tats you'll be fine .....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Slap it like Flea , move around alot ( smoke crack before show )
> Shave your head and get two sleeves of fake tats you'll be fine .....


haha...its not the chili pepper tunes im not solid on..I havent played in the original band in months..we have a gig on sunday..saturday night is the cover band...we're getting paid

oh yeah...and if i shaved my head i would look retarded...I like the lil bastard flea...definitely dont wanna look like him!

been trying to do back-up vocals......i cant sing.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Been there done that.. One time I had to fill in with another band and learn Rock & Roll Machine in one afternoon... *


gotta love the pressure!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 16, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Yeah.. the rush you get when you're just about to start...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fake it Till you make it ...Look at KISS 


They did it ..

LOL They were so bad they were afraid to show their face


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Fake it Till you make it ...Look at KISS
> 
> 
> They did it ..
> ...


*They're scarier w/out makeup... some seriously odd looking mofo's......... *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

lol this is fucking funny 
check out this song parody 

[youtube]CUx7a1uX0pg[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 16, 2009)

im soooo





























































































































































































































































































HIGH


----------



## Kant (Apr 16, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2382089]im soooo


HIGH [/QUOTE]

really? you seem kind of low.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 16, 2009)

mid afternoon bake..... .........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They're scarier w/out makeup... some seriously odd looking mofo's......... *


never liked kiss..too much of a gimmick for me. not enough real music


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]KbtO_Ayjw0M[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2009)

The "Bay City Rollers" and "Kiss" were the same band. 


out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 16, 2009)

i will, 

WAKE N BAKE on the morning!

keep it green


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*I'm awake and baked.........*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 16, 2009)

bake before i go out, got about 24, 16 ouncers of Miller High Life with my name on them


----------



## Kant (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm back i'm baked and i have a boner.......ok, one of those was a lie...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

shouldnt someone be waking and baking...got a fat bowl of keif...waiting for the first person to smoke with....otherwise ill just have to pack another when you(whoever) gets here


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

..........allllllllllll too quiet on the home front...........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

suns on the horizon - cows are mooing - roosters are roosting..

time to lay down....
im high

-wake and bake when i get back 


Mornin vette, miss, sunny, erybody!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 17, 2009)

My bowl is lit ..

Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My bowl is lit ..
> 
> Cheers



*Yawn.... hey all... going to be about 65f here today........ *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

The early Dude smokes the bowl........ I think we learned that this morning. 

Morning All, Dude, Vette, Twisty, those who aren't here yet..... ..... wake and bake.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

am i too late ? good morning every one ,i dont see any lights on


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm still kicking around in here. It's early yet, no need to do anything other than sit here and get ripped.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

still walking on egg shells ... got ripped last night my son is done with his required drug tests


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*How do... all... I actually slept with the window open....
that last post took about 1 min to load.. hope its not going to be slow today..... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

its working fine here


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Is now... just that last post took forever... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 17, 2009)

good morning everyone.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

morning tokers !


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Hey guys... *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

whats up twisty?
i used to sleep with the window open and it was cold ..... at my moms house after smoking in my room


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning all....Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all....Wake n Bake


*Hi Sunny........  any news on the home sales front...?? I watched a "consumer report" on those sell yourself things and basically they think they can be better as the avg. savings was $3,000 - $10,000....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Sunny........  any news on the home sales front...?? I watched a "consumer report" on those sell yourself things and basically they think they can be better as the avg. savings was $3,000 - $10,000....*


 Morning Twisty!! And, another....

No news on the sale front. We are hitting our dead time here so it will be awhile yet....And, yes the savings should be pretty good with using Vettes realtors. I am happy with them, it is not their fault the crap down here isn't selling, lol. It is all good and it will sell, one day! 

How are your girls? You getting close?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning all! TGIF my day off


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning Diem!!! Long time! Glad you are off today!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Twisty!! And, another....
> 
> 
> 
> How are your girls? You getting close?


*I have about one month+ ...the trichs are starting.. they're strange those Auto's.... I see lots of buds all over the plant but the trichs aren't what I thought they'd be.. yet... but theres still time... every thing is like 2-3x the speed of reg plant....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Diem!!! Long time! Glad you are off today!!



* Hi.*.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunny

I say I am off but I will get some calls, I just got caller Id and can screen them. I have been the victim of threats because of a political ad I placed for a client. It will cause the other candidate to lose and they are angry as hell at me...Funny Stuff 

I had to work 36 hours strait tracking the scumbag down.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Twistyman, Let me set you up a website. It is easy could you use the cash?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

That is some crazy stuff Diem!!! I bet you tracked him down, good for you!
I haven't giving up on my plans for medical storage. I am actually meeting with a woman today that does this and is willing to show me how it is done. I really think this is going to go somewhere for me. I am glad you are doing good! I know you are busy because you are NEVER on here anymore!
And a  for you!


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning all! TGIF my day off


Right On, I'm off today too!

Kinda hungover here


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

heart burn. bongrips to wash it away.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

hehehehehe


quote added to sig

edit: lame i dont have enough room




misshestermoffitt said:


> The early Dude smokes the bowl........ I think we learned that this morning.


heheh


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is some crazy stuff Diem!!! I bet you tracked him down, good for you!
> I haven't giving up on my plans for medical storage. I am actually meeting with a woman today that does this and is willing to show me how it is done. I really think this is going to go somewhere for me. I am glad you are doing good! I know you are busy because you are NEVER on here anymore!
> And a  for you!


Sunny it was a her...hers are more dangerous than hims. Strange And Yes sunny it will work (the storage upload thingy) that was a good concept, see people there is a wealth of info on rollitup.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman, Let me set you up a website. It is easy could you use the cash?


*Don't need the hassle.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't need the hassle.....*


Smart Man you are!
I am trying to figure out how to extricate my self from the bs.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

ducked fup !


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I just took 6 calls....promised I would not do that. Egads I need therapy.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

my big bush is getn ready


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Good one! Keep it up.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> my big bush is getn ready


woah - which way is up? lol

edit : ps - Nice bush


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> woah - which way is up? lol
> 
> edit : ps - Nice bush


thanks ! ... just didnt want to drag her out of my room to take a pic so i just leaned her over


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks ! ... just didnt want to drag her out of my room to take a pic so i just leaned her over


Stoners tend to do stuff like that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads...................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> my big bush is getn ready


*good job weedman........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads...................*


.......................*How do tips....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

whats new twisty ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Just inhaled some pancakes...... besides that I'm debating on either washing pots or starting peppers... 


probably do neither...
*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

just saw two big jets in the sky almost collide, the one took a HUGE turn right before they looked like shit was about to go down

had my heart racing!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*I'm just watching where a plane has crashed into a house in Florida.........its on CNN.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy Ship!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow Dude that is crazy! They just said on our local news a small plane crashed into a house in Ft. Lauderdale...Not a good plane day!

Everybody types faster than me, D'oh!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm just watching where a plane has crashed into a house in Florida.........its on CNN.*


God damn 


So many fucking plane crashes recently


?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Scares me I have family there.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads...................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I am petrified when I fly, I feel naked without a parachute.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*hey twisty...I'm glad sunny and our florida peeps are ok..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

I am flying Sunday...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am petrified when I fly, I feel naked without a parachute.


how are you gunna pull the 2000+lbs of pressure on the emergency exit door handle?

paracute aint gunna do ya good when you get sucked through a hole that started out the size of a golf ball before you and your chair went through it....

or assume the top of the plane rips off, filght 800 style...then you just get scalped by anything flying past you, or hell, just from the sheer speed.

then, after you're done falling, you crash. 

plus, you'd have to jump pretty far the fuck out to not get hit by the godamn plane when you jumped ship....




i fucking hate planes.

edit: fuck...sorry sunny shouldnt have posted my fears of flying i didnt see you were flying...


a close friend is flying soon and its really making me worry...

im not a religous guy, but my prayers will be with you


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am petrified when I fly, I feel naked without a parachute.


*quit flying naked and you can buy a chute on ebay...........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

It has been done DL.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been tossed from more than one plane


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It has been done DL.


i think ill drive......


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

It is a canna Budder strganoff day. I figured out the caller ID


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *quit flying naked and you can buy a chute on ebay...........*


*Really.. don't want those dangly bits flapping in the wind.... at that speed your bag would become a maraca and your beans ...well you know.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

I jumped out of a plane in Key West...FUN FUN FUN FUN!!!!! But, I wouldn't want to do that because it was CRASHING. I also liked that I did nothing, the instructor was wrapped around me and I just got to enjoy the ride! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I have jumped out been tossed out, and carried out on a stretcher ,Hated it every single time . The sky is for birds and fools!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*You ever watch the TV shows Disaster Detectives or Mayday, about plane crashes.... some grim shit there...... some make most don't...*


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I jumped out of a plane in Key West...FUN FUN FUN FUN!!!!! But, I wouldn't want to do that because it was CRASHING. I also liked that I did nothing, the instructor was wrapped around me and I just got to enjoy the ride! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


id try hang gliding i think before jumping out of a pefectly fine flying aircraft..jumping out of one going down...eh, ill take my chances the pilot knows how to crash land like that guy that "parallel parked" his plane in the hudson river


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Really.. don't want those dangly bits flapping in the wind.... at that speed your bag would become a maraca and your beans ...well you know.. *


I am old the maracas look like.....I have no analogy just look down.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> id try hang gliding i think before jumping out of a pefectly fine flying aircraft..jumping out of one going down...eh, ill take my chances the pilot knows how to crash land like that guy that "parallel parked" his plane in the hudson river



My first jump was out country in kentucky... 35 bucks for the first jump and 9 dollars after for the chute and fly. If you saw that plane and took off on the same bumpy grass runway.... you would have jumped with me. I was more afraid of landing in the plane.... 


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I would not pay for that you can sign up and get paid to do it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

Afternoon bake


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*I'll join in....... *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

bout to take a shower bake


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Afternoon bake


Canna budder weekend coming on here. Afternoon ALL!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to go get the weeks groceries in a few hours bake.... ...

My son and his g/f broke up today and I hope he's not wanting to move back in here bake.... 

at least it's sunny and warm outside bake.....  ....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I have to go get the weeks groceries in a few hours bake.... ...
> 
> My son and his g/f broke up today and I hope he's not wanting to move back in here bake....
> 
> at least it's sunny and warm outside bake.....  ....


cute


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 17, 2009)

Burp..................


Pizza Hut Sucks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

We haven't had dinner, don't even know what the plan is yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We haven't had dinner, don't even know what the plan is yet.




Order Chinese ... 

Dont get Pizza HUT


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Could have been Domino's... These bone heads are looking at prison..
*_Domino's_ employees arrested after _video_ shows shocking food *...*&#8206;


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll probably cook, or maybe get Arby's. Arby's roast beef sounds tasty right about now.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the horsey sauce pick some up for me!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm finishing my old man's favorite dinner and a cake is cooling.It's his birthday.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow What service, I have a birthday coming up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

He's getting a blow job, too.


diemdepyro said:


> Wow What service, I have a birthday coming up.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Well that is service, with a smile? Is it a hummer?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

My old man isn't into hummers so much, he's the I wanna feel your esophagus type, lol.


diemdepyro said:


> Well that is service, with a smile? Is it a hummer?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey all, Happy FRYDAY, time to fire this uP.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Chiceh!How's every little thing?


Chiceh said:


> Hey all, Happy FRYDAY, time to fire this uP.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My old man isn't into hummers so much, he's the I wanna feel your esophagus type, lol.


Funny, Hi Chiech


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, what kind of cake you making Stoney? Chocolate? 

After dinner bake......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

He's weird.He wanted a cherry flavored cake with chocolate frosting so I made him that.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey everyone, what kind of cake you making Stoney? Chocolate?
> 
> After dinner bake......


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey everyone, what kind of cake you making Stoney? Chocolate?
> 
> After dinner bake......


Did you get the groceries MHM?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I'm off, he just walked in.Time to serve him. He just eats this stuff up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'm off, he just walked in.Time to serve him. He just eats this stuff up.


I'm sure she meant that BOTH ways... 

out.


----------



## CarJobWeed (Apr 17, 2009)

Man hek yes wake ine bake is the way to go


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

LOl.


CrackerJax said:


> I'm sure she meant that BOTH ways...
> 
> out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

there's two ways...........?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Cracker has a dirty mind!


tipsgnob said:


> there's two ways...........?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*crackerjax??? no........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, I can tell because I am as pure as the driven snow.Plow me.


tipsgnob said:


> *crackerjax??? no........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, I can tell because I am as pure as the driven snow.Plow me.


*again tonight?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

That wasn't me last night......


tipsgnob said:


> *again tonight?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That wasn't me last night......


*you sure....??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm positive.Remember...first we went on a drug binge, then we shot up a liquor store, robbed a bank, and freed some animals from the local zoo...and you went home with the gorilla......


tipsgnob said:


> *you sure....??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm positive.Remember...first we went on a drug binge, then we shot up a liquor store, robbed a bank, and freed some animals from the local zoo...and you went home with the gorilla......


*mmmm....I just love me some gorilla pussy.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*and , when we rob a liquor store...why do you always have to shoot it up....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I heard they're really strong.


tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm....I just love me some gorilla pussy.....*


Because then they have to sweep up all that glass.


tipsgnob said:


> *and , when we rob a liquor store...why do you always have to shoot it up....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I heard they're really strong.
> 
> Because then they have to sweep up all that glass.


good morning gentle people.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Why hello, Kant, how are you?


Kant said:


> good morning gentle people.


----------



## Kant (Apr 17, 2009)

i think i'm sick. my throat has been really sore lately and if feels like i've got a cold coming but i'm not quite sure. anyway the sore throat makes it hard to smoke.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Use listerine.I do it for a sore throat every time, and it works.Gargle like three times a day, as far back in your throat as you can for as long as you can with it. I think it feels soothing.It kills the bacteria.


Kant said:


> i think i'm sick. my throat has been really sore lately and if feels like i've got a cold coming but i'm not quite sure. anyway the sore throat makes it hard to smoke.


----------



## Kant (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Use listerine.I do it for a sore throat every time, and it works.Gargle like three times a day, as far back in your throat as you can for as long as you can with it. I think it feels soothing.It kills the bacteria.


....now my coffee tastes minty....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Feels a little better though, doesn't it? I find it clears it up faster.


Kant said:


> ....now my coffee tastes minty....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*calling nurse stoney......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Time to apply your lotion again already?!


tipsgnob said:


> *calling nurse stoney......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 18, 2009)

good morning everyone.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 18, 2009)

Good morning all, wake n bake time.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 18, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers..... 

It's supposed to be above 70 today.......w00t.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning all, wake n bake time.


mornin chiceh

bout to go out and smoke a gar for breakfast 

be back soon


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Use listerine.I do it for a sore throat every time, and it works.Gargle like three times a day, as far back in your throat as you can for as long as you can with it. I think it feels soothing.It kills the bacteria.


Or you could gargle with some Crown Royal....your choice....

out.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 18, 2009)

wooo i am so godamn high

bluntvilles are the shit...gunna sign up for their 3 free cigar promotion on their website...also gunna save up the proof of purchase an see if they'll give me anything for sending them in, like dutchmasters does.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Good day... I'm hungry... I think pancakes again today.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Morning everyone! Wake n Bake!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Diem..I repped you earlier but forgot to say anything...  u have your PM off so I can't discuss it with you. But yes, I am concerned about bots.


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

OIC i will figure it out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! Wake n Bake!!


*Morning Sunny... all.... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

my corn is producing fruit already...  won't be long now...MMMmmm

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny... all.... *


Morning lover!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

DIEM!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*No more planes falling out the sky Sunny..... thats got to suck.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No more planes falling out the sky Sunny..... thats got to suck.... *


I wish one would fall on my house...Of course, while me and the animals are out shopping or something, lol.
I am flying tomorrow to go to Md. to see my boy. His bday is Monday, he is a 4/20 baby! Hopefully my plane won't be the next to fall from the sky!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

You have a greater chance of slipping in the shower and breaking a leg, NO worries Sunny!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello folks ,, Breaking outta bowl of Sour Diesel


Found two seeds in this sack


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You have a greater chance of slipping in the shower and breaking a leg, NO worries Sunny!


You watch, I will get up in the morning and get in the shower and break my leg! Then I will go get that fixed and hop on my plane, and then it will fall from the sky! I orate bad luck!! If I say go with the white one, immediately go with the black one and you will be okay.

Morning Vette!


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 18, 2009)

Tokin on some tasty skizzunk #1....saweet....wake and bake,i havent been sober for weeks


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You watch, I will get up in the morning and get in the shower and break my leg! Then I will go get that fixed and hop on my plane, and then it will fall from the sky! I orate bad luck!! If I say go with the white one, immediately go with the black one and you will be okay.
> 
> Morning Vette!


Remember that Seinfeld bit where George discovers if he does the OPPOSITE of his natural intentions, everything goes along much better!! Classic stuff....


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

I have noticed that when I think positive positive things happen. It is nice to have positive things


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I always think the glass is half full.....but I always have a small suspicion there is a crack in the glass. 


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

"A wise man lives in peace but prepares for war" I do not no who said that first ! Guarded optimism.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes.... in one hand I hold guarded optimism. In the other I hold plausible denialability. 


out.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

mornin tokers !


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Morning weedman.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

time to start the bacon


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Just had pancakes.......... Mmmmm..!!*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

does n e one NOT like their bacon crispy ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

My wife claims to but she can't cook. I cook the bacon and it is crispy.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

sometimes ill go to a deli and they give me this rubbery bullshit with cheese and egg ... and its like .... wtf are you guys doing here ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 18, 2009)

Crispy is the only way to make bacon.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> sometimes ill go to a deli and they give me this rubbery bullshit with cheese and egg ... and its like .... wtf are you guys doing here ?


Why don't you get a new deli?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

I make alot of bacon!! I use a press and a cast iron skillet. I will fry up 5 pounds of it at a time and then I freeze it and take it out as needed. So easy to make a quick BLT or crumbles for a top of a salad. It freezes great and when you are ready to use it just throw it in the microwave for a few seconds. My little tip of the day!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Why don't you get a new deli?


its hit or miss on the road


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I make alot of bacon!! I use a press and a cast iron skillet. I will fry up 5 pounds of it at a time and then I freeze it and take it out as needed. So easy to make a quick BLT or crumbles for a top of a salad. It freezes great and when you are ready to use it just throw it in the microwave for a few seconds. My little tip of the day!


where did you get your press from ?

that is a good idea


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

OIC I return food like that and get my money back. I get the money because if you complain the disgruntled and underpaid employee puts a goober in your food.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> where did you get your press from ?
> 
> that is a good idea


They are cheap....
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13879664

I have been doing this for years. My boys used to always come home from school and grab a few pieces here and there like it was jerky! Bacon is a pain in the ass to fry so I just do it all in one sitting and then I am done with it for awhile. And, it freezes incredible! Now I am hungry, lol..


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Microwaves cook bacon pretty good.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Microwaves cook bacon pretty good.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


>


I didn't want to say it....lol!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

I should have said " microwaves cook bacon better than my wife or weedmans deli"


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*micrpwave bacon is like bacon flavored cardboard........*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *micrpwave bacon is like bacon flavored cardboard........*




i got some cuban bread, local place has it...... i only had it before in key west. 
can you get it too sunny ?

any way cuban bread + cheese + bacon +press = 
about to eat here


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Good news I have won publishers clearing house AGAIN WOOT!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a fishing lure a dude offered me $750.00 for




I figure if he offered that Its GOTTA be worth more ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, I have tons of old Lures I used to collect them. How do you market them?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Wow, I have tons of old Lures I used to collect them. How do you market them?


 The lures are from 1902 with the Original box's 

Like this 

http://www.antiquelures.com/Heddonboxesneeded.htm


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Now i am not a big art paint lover, but I had this local artist paint me a canvas of water lilies with the perspective coming from down below. I told him I could give him 400 for the painting. He heartily agreed and started right up. About a month into it, he sheepishly calls me up (he was about 20) and asks if I could drop by and talk with him. Now I already know what it's about... as always it's about money. He bit way too quick on the 400, I knew he didn't think it through. So he hems and haws and beats around the bushes. I just stopped him and said, "how much"? His eyes lit up as the burden had been lifted. "Could I get 200 more"? Sure kid, you bet. I had the cash on me and paid him. 

Long story short, he gets it done and it is spectacular. He gets prints made up and I start to see them in the local restaurants. My nephews are visiting and while looking at a copy, a customer comments how nice that print is...my nephew quips..my uncle has the original. 

So a year goes by and I forget all about it, when my artist calls me up and says he has a buyer in Orlando.... a professional basketball player wants the original and would I accept 6000 for it? I think he must have thought I was crazy when I said no. My guy was like WHAT??? You don't want to sell? Nope, dude, i didn't have you make that painting so I could profit by it. I had you paint it because I like it! tell that "player", I'll sell it for 10k  Never heard back, which didn't surprise me one bit. That put an end to it.... ego attack.


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

OIC, Wow I have some of those very lures. Guess I better get them out and have a look.
Very helpful.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> OIC, Wow I have some of those very lures. Guess I better get them out and have a look.
> Very helpful.



You can send me a fruit basket ....


look here 

http://www.antiquelures.com/Lureswanted.htm


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Now i am not a big art paint lover, but I had this local artist paint me a canvas of water lilies with the perspective coming from down below. I told him I could give him 400 for the painting. He heartily agreed and started right up. About a month into it, he sheepishly calls me up (he was about 20) and asks if I could drop by and talk with him. Now I already know what it's about... as always it's about money. He bit way too quick on the 400, I knew he didn't think it through. So he hems and haws and beats around the bushes. I just stopped him and said, "how much"? His eyes lit up as the burden had been lifted. "Could I get 200 more"? Sure kid, you bet. I had the cash on me and paid him.
> 
> Long story short, he gets it done and it is spectacular. He gets prints made up and I start to see them in the local restaurants. My nephews are visiting and while looking at a copy, a customer comments how nice that print is...my nephew quips..my uncle has the original.
> 
> ...



I bet the ""Player"" was paying 10k and the artist was looking to pocket 4k 



Your phone ringing yet ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Cj owns the original, I wonder about the "prints" would that give CJ rights to the prints? It is complex. Were the prints Lithographs?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Weedman, I just saw your post...I like Cuban bread too! I have had it in Key West but have yet to find a place here that makes it as good. Enjoy your breakfast!

CJ post a copy of that painting in the picture thread, I would love to see it.

Afternoon Vette, Tipsy and everyone!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I bet the ""Player"" was paying 10k and the artist was looking to pocket 4k
> 
> 
> 
> Your phone ringing yet ?


Well no, I think the 'player" was going to pay 6 and yes, the artist was looking to make some fast cash. I think I put him in a bind since he was so flabbergasted that i didn't want to sell. But tough luck..he should have discussed it with me first...like I said he was young.



diemdepyro said:


> Cj owns the original, I wonder about the "prints" would that give CJ rights to the prints? It is complex. Were the prints Lithographs?


Yes, he asked me for permission to use the original which was then sent off to Ohio for the copying. I signed off on it and never expressed any interest in residuals...I was only trying to help him out. I could have pressed the issue, but I simply decided to do a good deed instead.



Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Weedman, I just saw your post...I like Cuban bread too! I have had it in Key West but have yet to find a place here that makes it as good. Enjoy your breakfast!
> CJ post a copy of that painting in the picture thread, I would love to see it.
> 
> Afternoon Vette, Tipsy and everyone!


I have it over at my other house and as soon as I get back over there I'll snap you a picture Sunny!!


out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 18, 2009)

the prize is inSIDE....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Wooty woot woot!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I had to chase down the ice cream truck, bought a treat for the kids, and the little one let it melt.Now she's hogging the tv and my chair.Lazy Saturday.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

after yard work token 

such a awesome day .... its 6 pm and its still 68 F


----------



## 420Swagg (Apr 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


I digg that one, all day!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 18, 2009)

Late afternoon bake......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Evening bake.......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

His miss and twisty, what's up?


----------



## sassafras (Apr 18, 2009)

every sat and sunday morning... i have a blunt pre-rolled for the occasion  so i can just wake.. reach.... lite... and bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*surf and turf..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

Im up WAY past my bedtime ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*vettes living on the wild side tonight...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't sleep?


korvette1977 said:


> Im up WAY past my bedtime ..


Look out!


tipsgnob said:


> *vettes living on the wild side tonight...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*those awards look like headlights.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I know.been chatting my ass off today. I put one badge over each nipple.Kind of like a burlesque.


tipsgnob said:


> *those awards look like headlights.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know.been chatting my ass off today. I put one badge over each nipple.Kind of like a burlesque.


 you need tassles also....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

And a big fan....


tipsgnob said:


> you need tassles also....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And a big fan....


*I went to new orleans when I was 12 and walking down bourbon st. I saw an old gal up on a bar with tassles and she could spin them in different directions. when I got home my buddies didn't believe me....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

My brother told me about this bar they used to have here, you'd lay a silver dollar on the bar, the stripper would come and pick them up with her box and drop them into a jar at the other end.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I went to new orleans when I was 12 and walking down bourbon st. I saw an old gal up on a bar with tassles and she could spin them in different directions. when I got home my buddies didn't believe me....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My brother told me about this bar they used to have here, you'd lay a silver dollar on the bar, the stripper would come and pick them up with her box and drop them into a jar at the other end.....


*I think I was married to her once.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

I have seen all kinds of kinky stuff in the military. That stuff is always right outside the gates on bases.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

LMAO!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *I think I was married to her once.........*


I bet you have. My ex was in either north or south korea before we met, I can't remember which one we're allowed in...anyway, he said there is a disease some women carry over there that is just called"Black dick". If you get it, there's no cure and you're placed in a nice military hospital to die, and you can't get back in the states.He could have been lying, though, he was good at that.


diemdepyro said:


> I have seen all kinds of kinky stuff in the military. That stuff is always right outside the gates on bases.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> I bet you have. My ex was in either north or south korea before we met, I can't remember which one we're allowed in...anyway, he said there is a disease some women carry over there that is just called"Black dick". If you get it, there's no cure and you're placed in a nice military hospital to die, and you can't get back in the states.He could have been lying, though, he was good at that.


South Korea The DMZ, and yes the antibiotic resistant VD there will kill you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

watching prison shows on MSNBC


Wired .. was out at a wrestling show with the kids l


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*I spent a little time in south korea..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

EW!Sounds scary as hell.


diemdepyro said:


> South Korea The DMZ, and yes the antibiotic resistant VD there will kill you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

Waited 2 hrs for pictures and autographs , then the match's .. China and the kids had a blast 

I cant stand it but I went anyway .. How fake ,, Give me a good boxing match anyday


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

DMZ? Tipsgnob? If you had a nick name of cowboy bob while in texas I will faint.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> DMZ? Tipsgnob? If you had a nick name of cowboy bob while in texas I will faint.


*pusan.....no on the cowboy bob...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh well I guess cowboy bob is not with us  I have been looking for him for years.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

I am out, fried, exhausted and nearly tripping. The dog is looking at me again TTFN
Peace.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Bye, diem.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*laytron diem...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

So how are your plants, tipsy?


tipsgnob said:


> *laytron diem...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So how are your plants, tipsy?


*the buds are filling in real nice and the bubblegum I put in the flower to replace the male bubblegum is a girl. I put the male bubblegum outside and shook it on the white widow to make some seeds. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds cool.Are you gonna kill the male? I heard they can pollinate for five miles.


tipsgnob said:


> *the buds are filling in real nice and the bubblegum I put in the flower to replace the male bubblegum is a girl. I put the male bubblegum outside and shook it on the white widow to make some seeds. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds cool.Are you gonna kill the male? I heard they can pollinate for five miles.


*it's already dead............*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2009)

damn stoney got 2 medal's 

RIU Queen


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 19, 2009)

You're on the ball.


tipsgnob said:


> *it's already dead............*


Naw, loser with no life.How are ya, sicc?[quote="SICC";2394248]damn stoney got 2 medal's 

RIU Queen[/quote]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2009)

good good, hangin in there, about to jump over board, i think im goin crazy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 19, 2009)

Why is that?[quote="SICC";2394320]good good, hangin in there, about to jump over board, i think im goin crazy[/quote]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2009)

*Hello...?? *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 19, 2009)

hey Twisty !!!

Wake and bake .....


Good morning everyone.......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2009)

*Hi miss.... nice and sunny here...a bit cool though.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 19, 2009)

It's going to be gloomy and rainy all day today, it's 57 and the high is supposed to be 59, not much room for improvement.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2009)

*... no bike ride for miss today....... 
I want to wash all my pots but its just too cool to be playing with water outside....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm predicting an indoor day for me. We have a movie we can kill off a couple of hours watching.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning folks .......


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2009)

Good morning all, oh it was so nice to sleep with the windows open last night. Time to wake n bake now.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 19, 2009)

Good morning Chiceh,  how was your week?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning everyone. I had all my windows open last night too, Chiceh! It is the kind of sleep I was needing! We have a cold front moving in so I am hoping I will be able to keep these windows open for another week..Woot woot!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 19, 2009)

I shut mine, the chilly weather came in last night with rain. Starting Wednesday though, we're in for a spree of great weather. Supposed to be 78 next saturday.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2009)

I am doing well thanks, and yourself? It has been a very busy week. I was able to get some yard work done yesterday, it was over 20c. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning Chiceh,  how was your week?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2009)

*Its so good to air out the place, after being all closed up....*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 19, 2009)

waken and baking.


im stoppnig in to say yo yo, hope everyones day goes swell.

im off to a spa treatment with my lady!

take care RIU



morning twisty......................


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 19, 2009)

Mornin everybody - smokin a bong load at the moment

how yall doin?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 19, 2009)

breaking into the kief....

oh what alittle devil's dandrift will do!!

sagga sagga sagga


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

I do not approve of the stimulus thing Obama is giving but apparently I will be getting some of that cash! Thank You Obama! Now Legalize it(you know) and we will become friends.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 19, 2009)

What stimulas thing? Is there something new going on? 

I'd even take it being decriminalized, if he won't legalize, something..........


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got a letter a couple days ago from my accountant and my small business will be getting a tidy sum  I hate the stimulus but will not refuse the money.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice Diem!! Good for you! I haven't heard anything about it, I guess it is for business owners. I hope he throws us average folks some money too!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

http://phoenixtears.ucmetoo.com/

BTW that website in my sig has been updated, all kinds of nice stuff. This is not spam and I am unaffiliated with it just a supporter.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nice Diem!! Good for you! I haven't heard anything about it, I guess it is for business owners. I hope he throws us average folks some money too!


Sunny, it is fractional banking, to print money and hand it out.I will not turn it down.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sunny, it is fractional banking, to print money and hand it out.I will not turn it down.


Um, I wouldn't either!!!!! 

Dear Mr. Obama, 
Please send me money to stimulate my moral....PLEASE...


Diem, I will not only not turn it down, I will ask for it too....lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Rick Simpson is the bomb, I owe him my life. Without canna I would be dead.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Rick Simpson is the bomb, I owe him my life. Without canna I would be dead.


I don't know Rick Simpson, I am reading his page now though....I am with you though, without Canna I KNOW I would be dead...It is the only thing that got me through years of battling cancer. I didn't start smoking until late in life. I was a sport freak and nerd...Then, I got the dreaded disease....along with my little sister. The treatments alone I thought for sure would end my life. My oncologist sat me down and talked to me about marijuana. I listened, and, so did my husband. It was a changing point in my life...


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

I am fixin' to give him my stimulus.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am fixin' to give him my stimulus.


Well, it would certainly be going to a good cause!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

good morning everyone .......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning Robert! Wake n Bake!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

verry soon sunny


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey robert,


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 4:30 flight so I am baking now and up until I have to leave! I hate flying sober, won't happen...lol. So when you are ready to join me, I will be here for a little bit yet!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

how you doin diem? taking some time off or still going 100 miles an hour


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

I have finished my political task and have some decent offers to handle others. I will not do it. Politicians are slime and have almost destroyed my oneness with the universe.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I have a 4:30 flight so I am baking now and up until I have to leave! I hate flying sober, won't happen...lol. So when you are ready to join me, I will be here for a little bit yet!


you've got my support , landing is the only part of the flight that really bothers me i was a sr. mechanic for eastern airlines in atlanta back in the late eighties


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

listen to you conscience don't sell them your soul good for you diem ....


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

I only fly in an emergency. Asimov did not trust aircraft and he was a wise man.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> listen to you conscience don't sell them your soul good for you diem ....


That is my conclusion. I won the election for my client. Now I will hold that person accountable.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

AirTran really pisses me off...They now will not let you take any luggage unless you pay. I am not paying. I am cramming a few things into a carry on....They can stick that fee right up their arse! I thought it was Southwest doing this, guess I was wrong or I forgot, D'oh!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

if more people would be held accountable for there actions this would be a better world


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> AirTran really pisses me off...They now will not let you take any luggage unless you pay. I am not paying. I am cramming a few things into a carry on....They can stick that fee right up their arse! I thought it was Southwest doing this, guess I was wrong or I forgot, D'oh!


 ive never had a problem with southwest or braniff back in the day i was a kid and loved the mini skirts


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

breakfast gatta go


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have a good breakfast! I gotta go too...I am going to box up all the stuff I was going to take in my luggage and mail it to the kids....Have a good day all!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> if more people would be held accountable for there actions this would be a better world


*This is my conclusion:​*One man can change the world, however he must make that change positive. The universe is self correcting being both equal to one, zero and infinity. We are all connected.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Diem have you ever read the book "The Secret"? If not, read it...It is a good read, about positive thinking and the universe. Had me thinking...


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

I read a lot of books and it is likely I have read that one. Positiveness is the secret of a happy life.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is her website, she has the book in dvd now too...A lot of it made a lot of sense. Basically, everything in the universe is living off of energy and it is about the basic laws of attraction....Very interesting and it is a good way to look at life!
http://www.thesecret.tv/

I really gotta go now, have a good day! I will pop in before I leave for the airport!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

That first page is my exact philosophy I am watching the movie now.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

My java locked up:0 Java is tricky and I will work on it later.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

My wife is on one of my websites she does not know it is mine. FUNNY


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good Morning America!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning smokedog!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2009)

soo bored


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 20, 2009)

hello all!! my band won the battle last night!! happy 420!!! 

toking on some purple kush!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 20, 2009)

good 420 all............


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hello all!! my band won the battle last night!! happy 420!!!
> 
> toking on some purple kush!!


*Good stuff Smokey.. what was the prize..?*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2009)

morning/afternoon



happy 420


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Back at you SICC.... hows shit..... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2009)

goin good, got to work all day tho haha, so i guess ima have to celebrate before and after work, tho i dont really celebrate 420, more like an excuse to smoke ore your kno haha


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2398934]goin good, got to work all day tho haha, so i guess ima have to celebrate before and after work, tho i dont really celebrate 420, more like an excuse to smoke ore your kno haha[/QUOTE]
*Having a job allows more celebrating to be done...... I hear that... I don't need a reason to smoke... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2009)

haha same here, i smoke like its 420 everyday anyways


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 20, 2009)

i was thinking the site was gonna be down all day on 420
finally up for the afternoon i see


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 20, 2009)

good morning everyone. morning sicc


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

*everybody bakn on 420....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 20, 2009)

any body see the pro-pot family guy on last nite ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 20, 2009)

I had bacon on my burger for lunch ..

Now toking a bowl of sour Diesel


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 20, 2009)

[youtube]V_fldwTQaG4[/youtube]

cuz everything is better with bag o weed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 20, 2009)

That was great weedman.....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That was great weedman.....


*I don't know what the site war was the other day(not interested either) but WTF happened to everybody................ ??*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 20, 2009)

i want that song as my ring-back tone


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hey smokey.... whats up.....??*


----------



## Closetcultivator111 (Apr 20, 2009)

The wake and bake while you get the quality bj is always a fun time.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey smokey.... whats up.....??*


o just another day in paradise!! my band won the battle of the bands last night..its on to the next round..

how the hell are you twisty?? enjoying the holiday?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> o just another day in paradise!! my band won the battle of the bands last night..its on to the next round..
> 
> how the hell are you twisty?? enjoying the holiday?


*Did you win anything.... equipment...studio time..??*


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 20, 2009)

21/4 8:27am here i'm still ripped as fuck!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Well I missed 420... so lets do a 6:20... two hours late but still good..... 

*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

budjunkie said:


> 21/4 8:27am here i'm still ripped as fuck!


*Hey Aussie friend... gryphonn & ph03nixx are from there too.... Damn Aussies... been bitten by anything interesting lately..... everything down there bites...... *


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

My coffee don't taste right without my joint.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

Dragonsmoke said:


> My coffee don't taste right without my joint.


*Nothing does........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

I threw a whole baggy of these out today...as I went down the country roads I would throw out a hand full...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 20, 2009)

Tips. Later in the year you need to drive back by and get some pics. 


After dinner bake.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 20, 2009)

just got back from the pool bake...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

database error ??!?!?!?! 


SHOCKING [email protected]@


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> I threw a whole baggy of these out today...as I went down the country roads I would throw out a hand full...


*tipsy potseed............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> database error ??!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> SHOCKING [email protected]@


PHP is being changed. I do know if that is the problem but PHP is Hard stuff. The 5.25 version was installed by my own host and I had to restore 10 websites! Now they will not update without calling me.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> database error ??!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> SHOCKING [email protected]@





diemdepyro said:


> PHP is being changed. I do know if that is the problem but PHP is Hard stuff. The 5.25 version was installed by my own host and I had to restore 10 websites! Now they will not update without calling me.


so your websites do the same thing .......... EVERY day ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

No, but they did when the PHP got updated. Code changes all the time and the new internet is good. 
I have no where near the size of Rollitups database. Also the bb code that we can't see is converted to utf at some point. It is so the long threads can be stored.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*wake and bake....??? this is weird...everyone has disappeared....aliens?*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

im here


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wake and bake....??? this is weird...everyone has disappeared....aliens?*


I have noticed this, My tin foil hat is at the cleaners and you read my mind ALIEN


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Howdy folks,what's shaking?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have noticed this, My tin foil hat is at the cleaners and you read my mind ALIEN


*I think if I could read minds I would stay away from yours...that would be scary....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to go back to work My boss apologized) and my employee is rested and one with the universe again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*stoney bologna....whats up girlfriend? or are you an alien? where is the real stoney?*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy folks,what's shaking?



haaay 

how was your 420?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wake and bake....??? this is weird...everyone has disappeared....aliens?*


*Looks like....... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy folks,what's shaking?


*Stoney..... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think if I could read minds I would stay away from yours...that would be scary....*


My mind is a terrible thing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

No, I'm an alien.Notice the rectal probe I brought with me.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney bologna....whats up girlfriend? or you an alien? where is the real stoney?*


It came and went,lol.[quote="SICC";2403081]haaay 

how was your 420?[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

SICC";2403081]haaay :hug:
how was your 420?[/quote]
[quote="Twistyman said:


> *Looks like....... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Stoney..... *





diemdepyro said:


> My mind is a terrible thing





Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm an alien.Notice the rectal probe I brought with me.
> 
> It came and went,lol.


*what's up knuckleheads....??????*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*rectal probe....hmmmm...party at stoney's.............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm an alien.Notice the rectal probe I brought with me.
> 
> It came and went,lol.


You said you were going to take my temperature


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Twistyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Twistyman said:


> *Looks like....... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Stoney..... *****


Oh jeez,I knew that would get you to come running.


tipsgnob said:


> *rectal probe....hmmmm...party at stoney's.............*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

its so hot outside, yesterday was a killer, im glad its gettin warm tho


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

TTFN i have to write some pages. Peace


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Chilly and windy here.[quote="SICC";2403129]its so hot outside, yesterday was a killer, im glad its gettin warm tho[/quote]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Chilly and windy here.


*Same here.... its supposed to get up to about 80f next week.... damn I'm going to have heat problems with the HPS if it does.... I need 4 more weeks of cool weather........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*$100 bills are falling out of the sky here. I got my free soybeans from the government yesterday....hmmm the seeds come from monsanto.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *$100 bills are falling out of the sky here. I got my free soybeans from the government yesterday....hmmm the seeds come from monsanto.....*


*My old man worked there for 35+ years........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I know...I may have to put some dry ice in the swamp cooler.I took the mylar down, now the temps have dropped about five degrees.


Twistyman said:


> *Same here.... its supposed to get up to about 80f next week.... damn I'm going to have heat problems with the HPS if it does.... I need 4 more weeks of cool weather........*


Monsanto, huh....evil, evil,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *$100 bills are falling out of the sky here. I got my free soybeans from the government yesterday....hmmm the seeds come from monsanto.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*it is supposed to be warm here today...I need the ground to get 59 degrees...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I know...I may have to put some dry ice in the swamp cooler.I took the mylar down, now the temps have dropped about five degrees.
> 
> *Monsanto, huh....evil, evil,lol.*


*I knowwwwww....it doesn't feel right....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

Afternoon everyone....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

still not quite warmed up out east ..... 35F in the morning
but my acre of grass planted last year looks great
and the irises look awesome for their 2nd year in the ground


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 21, 2009)

MONSANTO !!!  ....... just say NO, they're trying to take over all food production with HR875


How is everyone? Stoney did you get your petition sent off?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon everyone....


*Sunny...*



misshestermoffitt said:


> MONSANTO !!!  ....... just say NO, they're trying to take over all food production with HR875
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Stoney did you get your petition sent off?


*When the old man worked there they were primarily a plastics company and the made Rez wood stain, Borg wear dated clothing insulation, ASA for Asprin for Proctor & Gamble...etc they were just getting into the farming/genetic modification side of things...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Not gonna happen where i live.


tipsgnob said:


> *it is supposed to be warm here today...I need the ground to get 59 degrees...*


I live not far from one.


tipsgnob said:


> I knowwwwww....it doesn't feel right....[/color][/size][/b]


Afternoon!


Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon everyone....


Yes,I got it sent.I sent it to whitehouse.gov, the president's email, cnn, fox, and msnbc.


misshestermoffitt said:


> MONSANTO !!!  ....... just say NO, they're trying to take over all food production with HR875
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Stoney did you get your petition sent off?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 21, 2009)

They should take all the marijuana petitions and add them all together and count it as one big petition.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

We should.I'm gonna start a new one, and have it go for a year.I'm just looking for another petition site.


misshestermoffitt said:


> They should take all the marijuana petitions and add them all together and count it as one big petition.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

i think im going to have a heat stroke


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Strip down.[quote="SICC";2403396]i think im going to have a heat stroke [/quote]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 21, 2009)

it's freaking chilly here today, under 50 degrees. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I'm all ready to sign the new petition, got my ink pen out, my bong loaded, bring it on.  

If you get it ready before May 2 I can hand out the address at the marijuana march. I'm thinking of getting a white t-shirt and putting pro-marijuana website addresses on it, and pro-pot petition sites can Be on there too.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2403396]i think im going to have a heat stroke [/quote]*stop, drop and roll.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont think i have ever lived in a house with air conditioning, you'd think i would get used to it, but damn im dieing here, at least at work i will be in a cool environment for the rest of the day



anyone wanna switch with me?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stop, drop and roll.....*


*Tips.. check ss PM... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stop, drop and roll.....*


He isn't on fire Tips! Oh wait, maybe he is! Sicc to avoid spontaneous combustion you should place ice cubes behind your ears and in between your breasts! It works, I do it all the time...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Kewl.If anyone knows of a good free petition site that won't try to send people to a paypal screen,let me know.


misshestermoffitt said:


> it's freaking chilly here today, under 50 degrees. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I'm all ready to sign the new petition, got my ink pen out, my bong loaded, bring it on.
> 
> If you get it ready before May 2 I can hand out the address at the marijuana march. I'm thinking of getting a white t-shirt and putting pro-marijuana website addresses on it, and pro-pot petition sites can Be on there too.


No thanks.I have central air, and I'm quite used to it now.Take a cool shower.When we didn't have air conditioning in some of my past homes, we'd take a bunch of cool showers, concentrating on the head getting coooled down.Then I'd dry off in front of a fan.[quote="SICC";2403432]I dont think i have ever lived in a house with air conditioning, you'd think i would get used to it, but damn im dieing here, at least at work i will be in a cool environment for the rest of the day



anyone wanna switch with me?[/quote]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No thanks.I have central air, and I'm quite used to it now.Take a cool shower.When we didn't have air conditioning in some of my past homes, we'd take a bunch of cool showers, concentrating on the head getting coooled down.Then I'd dry off in front of a fan.


*Grrrrrr...!!!!

*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No thanks.I have central air, and I'm quite used to it now.Take a cool shower.When we didn't have air conditioning in some of my past homes, we'd take a bunch of cool showers, concentrating on the head getting coooled down.Then I'd dry off in front of a fan.



ah yes. the classic drip dry 





some bud porn


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

This heat is why I quit growing in the summer that and the high cost of energy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> He isn't on fire Tips! Oh wait, maybe he is! Sicc to avoid spontaneous combustion you should place ice cubes behind your ears and in between your breasts! It works, I do it all the time...


*hmmmm. I would like some of that runoff.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hmmmm. I would like some of that runoff.......*


*Beats champagne out of a smelly shoe........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Beats champagne out of a smelly shoe........ *


*no doubt........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

LOl, maybe you wouldn't hit it. I am a flabby white Irish lass.


Twistyman said:


> *Grrrrrr...!!!!
> 
> *


Nice buds.


SICC";2403665]ah yes. the classic drip dry ;)
some bud porn
[IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/donavan868/OGK2.jpg[/IMG][/quote]
I should have started sooner said:


> This heat is why I quit growing in the summer that and the high cost of energy.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

im home from work 
any body want to hit this


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so your websites do the same thing .......... EVERY day ?


you didn't get the memo? ....................... https://www.rollitup.org/support/announcements.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm making a donation, but it's gonna be snail mail.


fdd2blk said:


> you didn't get the memo? ....................... https://www.rollitup.org/support/announcements.html


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you didn't get the memo? ....................... https://www.rollitup.org/support/announcements.html


damn, well i just signed up for grass to green. i can smoke ALOT o fuckn weed at home..... needless to say ill have 12 grand in no time !


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 21, 2009)

fdd i was just on that site and it wouldent accept my card


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

You can send it snail mail.


robert 14617 said:


> fdd i was just on that site and it wouldent accept my card


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*mine went through just fine.........I used paypal.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Hm.I don't like using paypal for anything marijuana related, because they've stolen people's money because of it in the past.


tipsgnob said:


> *mine went through just fine.........I used paypal.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.I don't like using paypal for anything marijuana related, because they've stolen people's money because of it in the past.


*your just trying to scare me....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually, no.Just look it up.


tipsgnob said:


> *your just trying to scare me....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

snail mail is better for this kind of stuff,id be paranoid the other way as well


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.I don't like using paypal for anything marijuana related, because they've stolen people's money because of it in the past.





tipsgnob said:


> *your just trying to scare me....*


*Thats not the 1st time I heard that... I read a thing about people "losing" money for any illegal buys...you can't go to the police can you...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Exactly.


420weedman said:


> snail mail is better for this kind of stuff,id be paranoid the other way as well


Yeah, i read about it too.So I just use my old man's credit card for certain things.But I didn't want his name linked to this account.


Twistyman said:


> *Thats not the 1st time I heard that... I read a thing about people "losing" money for any illegal buys...you can't go to the police can you...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you didn't get the memo? ....................... https://www.rollitup.org/support/announcements.html


I have Thai Bot, USD, Canadia D, and Euro's which monetary unit is preferred?
and it will be cash.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.I don't like using paypal for anything marijuana related, because they've stolen people's money because of it in the past.


Heartland is a go between for online and autopay transactions. They were just hacked relentlessly 2-3 months ago. Banks and credit card companies should have advised you, but many banks considered it "risky" to inform it's customers.

You should be keeping a close eye on all your statments and I would apply for different credit cards, atm cards and bank cards.* Any form of electronic payment.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> damn, well i just signed up for grass to green. i can smoke ALOT o fuckn weed at home..... needless to say ill have 12 grand in no time !


hahahah Did you get the goggles? I opted for the goggles!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 21, 2009)

afternoon bake...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*late evening bake...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Whoa, that sucks, never heard of that...I'll have to tell the old man,but we really haven't made any online purchases this month.


diemdepyro said:


> Heartland is a go between for online and autopay transactions. They were just hacked relentlessly 2-3 months ago. Banks and credit card companies should have advised you, but many banks considered it "risky" to inform it's customers.
> 
> You should be keeping a close eye on all your statments and I would apply for different credit cards, atm cards and bank cards.* Any form of electronic payment.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Whoa, that sucks, never heard of that...I'll have to tell the old man,but we really haven't made any online purchases this month.


These were purchases 2 to 3 months ago!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Still good.


diemdepyro said:


> These were purchases 2 to 3 months ago!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 22, 2009)

Good Morning everyone!!

Wake n Bake!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hi Sunny... are you feeling better after the caterpillar attack......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Sunny... are you feeling better after the caterpillar attack......*


Morning lover!

No, I am not feeling better...I had a rough night! That thing did a number on me! How are you this fine morning Twisty?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

morning wake n bakers !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 22, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers......


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers......


jinx !


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning lover!
> 
> No, I am not feeling better...I had a rough night! That thing did a number on me! How are you this fine morning Twisty?





misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning wake and bakers......





420weedman said:


> jinx !


*G'Day ladies.....weed.... no hug....

Sunny do you think maybe you should get that looked at....
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *..weed.... no hug....
> 
> *


awww ... twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

420weedman said:


> awww ... Twisty


*lol........ *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone, Happy Hump Day


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Yep..its a fuck day all right............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 22, 2009)

there goes the phone F*** my day to. TTFN


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2009)

morning


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hey SICC.... how are you today......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2009)

high, as usual haha, was like 98 for 3 days strait, now its nice and cool, I need to find my magnifying glass, i wanna do some solar hits 

how's it hangin?


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 22, 2009)

yooooooooooooo


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2009)

yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo!


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 22, 2009)

hahaaha lollololol long time no see


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2407691]high, as usual haha, was like 98 for 3 days strait, now its nice and cool, I need to find my magnifying glass, i wanna do some solar hits 

how's it hangin?[/QUOTE]
*Not bad... just cursing at the plants for taking another 4 weeks.... Damn..!! 
I need to get these snows done so I can start my outside weed & peppers and get another inside going... space & dirt are my main obstacles now..... Did find a good almost new dual 10" window fan unit in the trash.... it dropped my temps to 76-78.... perfect...
*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not bad... just cursing at the plants for taking another 4 weeks.... Damn..!!
> I need to get these snows done so I can start my outside weed & peppers and get another inside going... space & dirt are my main obstacles now..... Did find a good almost new dual 10" window fan unit in the trash.... it dropped my temps to 76-78.... perfect...
> *


Damn thats a long wait, its well worth it tho, i wanna get some outdoor as well, got a friend with a plant at his house, mom is a medical patient, but he's growing it haha, just transferred it into a 5 gal bucket, gonna be vegging most the summer, gonna be a beast, but i want to get my own going, just need a spot, might just take mine over there or somthing try and work somthing out, cause there no way in hell i missing this season, especially how hot its gonna be 



fukdapolice said:


> hahaaha lollololol long time no see


haha i kno, whats good


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 22, 2009)

*good morning all....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

my my my my poke-her face


----------



## Blitted (Apr 22, 2009)

i jus woke up to to the smell of kush mmmmm


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

SICC";2407754]Damn thats a long wait said:


> *good morning all....*


*Hey tips... whats the good word........................................ weed.... word of the day....*



Blitted said:


> i jus woke up to to the smell of kush mmmmm


*Hey fellow Canuck....*


----------



## Blitted (Apr 22, 2009)

a group for fellow wake n bakers this is amazing

what up twistyman nothin like some canadian smoke when u rise n shine


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When I get all my forms filled in I can have 15 plants and 675 grams dry.. or I can designate a grower...... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*what's up twistyman dude???????*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When I get all my forms filled in I can have 15 plants and 675 grams dry.. or I can designate a grower...... *



1.5 pounds ?
how they come up with that ?

my theory - your allowed a 3 month dry supply and you smoke a little over a quarter ounce per day ? 

fill me in ...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

Blitted said:


> a group for fellow wake n bakers this is amazing
> 
> what up twistyman nothin like some canadian smoke when u rise n shine


*Any smoke my friend...*



tipsgnob said:


> *what's up twistyman dude???????*


*Hey tips..... how are you today...?*



420weedman said:


> 1.5 pounds ?
> how they come up with that ?
> 
> my theory - your allowed a 3 month dry supply and you smoke a little over a quarter ounce per day ?
> ...


*I just reread it...
"Authorized patients have the option of cultivating their own....for instance on a daily amount of 3 grams usage is approved for production of 15 plants AND a storage quantity of 675 gr...."
The Govt sell it for 30 grams for $150.00... seeds $20.00 for 30 beans... and the Govt will front it, but if you don't pay they hand it to a collection agent..... "Gonna send one of the BOYS to see you"....LOL
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Any smoke my friend...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so your allowed to have a 7.5 month dry supply .... nice !
thats funny ... gov fronts weed .... sends a collection man


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so your allowed to have a 7.5 month dry supply .... nice !
> thats funny ... gov fronts weed .... sends a collection man


*Its all such a contradiction.. when I called a lady answered the 1st ring.. like she was just waiting for me... nice, no hassles..said I'd have the kit in 2 weeks... got it in four days... for an illegal thing they sure are fast to help you get it... which is good.....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its all such a contradiction.. when I called a lady answered the 1st ring.. like she was just waiting for me... nice, no hassles..said I'd have the kit in 2 weeks... got it in four days... for an illegal thing they sure are fast to help you get it... which is good.....*


thats the way it should be, no USA fed BS.

its funny ... all the "research chemicals" that are legal here... 
one that supposedly is very close to smoking weed, but way worse for you.
but the natural plant ... ILLEGAL

here sir have some dextrometohyphansian for what ails ya !

hold on let me print you out the book on all of its interactions/side effects.
... this could take awhile .. come back in a hour !


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats the way it should be, no USA fed BS.
> 
> its funny ... all the "research chemicals" that are legal here...
> one that supposedly is very close to smoking weed, but way worse for you.
> ...


*When I get this straightened out I'll be able to dump 3 meds... two stomach and the xanax....

Theres a commercial on TV that I always freak when I hear it... its for mild depression... the guy starts out by telling the virtues then says..
"may cause stomach pain, dry mouth, headaches" .. the usual shit.... then in a real low voice he says... "May cause tongue to swell..causing death"...
Fuck..if I had mild depression and the drug killed me I'd be more than mildly depressed... I'd be haunting asses...
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 22, 2009)

Funny how the side effects will kill you faster than what ails ya. 

I love when one of the side effects is "anal leakage"

"gee let me think about this, I can have an allergy attack and sneeze a lot, OR....... I can be sneeze free but my ass is leaking........ hmmmmmm........what to do.........what to do........" LOL 


After dinner bake.......


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 22, 2009)

*it may not kill you, but it makes your ass leak....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Anal leaking....... leave a trail like a slug............. you fart and your roids flap in the breeze......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 22, 2009)

now that is HAWT !!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 22, 2009)

*I had anal leakage once during a motorcycle ride through mexico...the revenge....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 23, 2009)

Good morning folks....... wake and bake.....


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

Good Morning Stoner's. Wake And Bake!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning folks....... wake and bake.....


*miss..... How are you today.....*



smokedogg63 said:


> Good Morning Stoner's. Wake And Bake!!!!!


*Hey smoke.... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

How's It Going Twisty.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm good Twisty, How are you?  

What's happening SD63? 

Let's all do this........


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good Twisty, How are you?
> 
> What's happening SD63?
> 
> Let's all do this........


Thats what i'm doin now


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> How's It Going Twisty.





misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm good Twisty, How are you?
> 
> What's happening SD63?
> 
> Let's all do this........


*I'm good thanks...... slow morning.... no smoke till next weekend......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought an illumunated mini microscope from radio shack as i am near the end of my frist soil grow. it's 60-100x mag. I can't see out of it. What is something else i can get that i can see out of  lol...or do i need to go to the doc to get meds for the shakes?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> I bought an illumunated mini microscope from radio shack as i am near the end of my frist soil grow. it's 60-100x mag. I can't see out of it. What is something else i can get that i can see out of  lol...or do i need to go to the doc to get meds for the shakes?


*Yeah those are very sensitive.... cut a small piece of top or frosted leaf and put on a sheet of white paper on a flat surface.... if you try to hold it up to the plant and look its impossible..... or a magnifying glass......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks I Will Try Doing It Like You Say. Damn Shakes Can't Wait Until I Get Older.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

morning miss,twisty,smoke ! 

today is supposed to be niiiiice


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

Good Morning Miss,Weedman


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, Twisty That Work's Much Better.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Thanks I Will Try Doing It Like You Say. Damn Shakes Can't Wait Until I Get Older.





smokedogg63 said:


> Thanks, Twisty That Work's Much Better.


*At least when you get older you have an excuse.....*


420weedman said:


> morning miss,twisty,smoke !
> 
> today is supposed to be niiiiice


*Hey weed..... its supposed to get to 80f here Saturday... about fucking time.... I see my temps went up 4 degrees....... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 23, 2009)

We're supposed to see 75 today and 83 on saturday, but since we can't have just a nice warm day, it's going to be windy as hell starting tomorrow.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

Good morning everyone! Wake n Bake


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone! Wake n Bake



..................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Sunny, did you see that thing on History the other night about life after humans? 

Scientists predict that 150 years after humans are gone, parrots and other birds will still be saying some human words, but by the time 200 years go by they'll phase it out and stop talking like us. I thought that was interesting. 

I'm imagining a whole flock of parrots flying around yelling "Hello, hello,"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

No Miss I didn't see that! But, I really don't care right now either!!! Yesterday, Ozzie got me good. He broke my thumb. I am none too happy with birds right now. The only thing good I got out of it was when I went to the hospital they were able to tell me that I was having an allergic reaction to the caterpillar bite...So I am on antibiotics and pain killers and Benadryl. I feel like shit.

Morning Twisty, my lover man!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW, I'm sorry, I didn't know. 

At least you found out about the caterpillar thing.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, did you see that thing on History the other night about life after humans?
> 
> Scientists predict that 150 years after humans are gone, parrots and other birds will still be saying some human words, but by the time 200 years go by they'll phase it out and stop talking like us. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> I'm imagining a whole flock of parrots flying around yelling "Hello, hello,"


*LOL.... all Sunnys birds flying around squaking WTF.. and bite me....*



Sunnysideup said:


> No Miss I didn't see that! But, I really don't care right now either!!! Yesterday, Ozzie got me good. He broke my thumb. I am none too happy with birds right now. The only thing good I got out of it was when I went to the hospital they were able to tell me that I was having an allergic reaction to the caterpillar bite...So I am on antibiotics and pain killers and Benadryl. I feel like shit.
> 
> Morning Twisty, my lover man!!


*Damn Sunny... every thing that can bite is bitting you.. Stay away from ALL large mammals .... or Betsy the cow may take a piece...

My love bird would let you handle it but every once and a while he'd get a hold of me till i had tears in my eyes.... I wouldn't want a PARROT getting my finger... I saw one bite my drumstick in half and they're made of hardwood too....
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

i've wanted to get a African grey since i was little


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I know Twisty, I feel like I am having a run of bad luck with critters! Ozzie really shocked me yesterday when he did this. I was in his cage straightening up, like I always do, and something just snapped in him. He lunged and got my thumb and was not letting go. This went on for a good 2 minutes, and I knew I was in trouble. So I was trying to pry his beak off and it made him bite harder....that is when I heard cracking and then a loud POP. I knew it was broken. I ended up getting him off of me by slamming his body repeatedly on the floor until he let go. It was ugly. The joys of owning exotics! THEY DON'T BELONG IN OUR HOMES. I really can't stress that enough! I just thank god it wasn't my granddaughter or niece!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i've wanted to get a African grey since i was little


Morning Weedman!
I have never been bit by a Grey! I like them too...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah I know Twisty, I feel like I am having a run of bad luck with critters! Ozzie really shocked me yesterday when he did this. I was in his cage straightening up, like I always do, and something just snapped in him. He lunged and got my thumb and was not letting go. This went on for a good 2 minutes, and I knew I was in trouble. So I was trying to pry his beak off and it made him bite harder....that is when I heard cracking and then a loud POP. I knew it was broken. I ended up getting him off of me by slamming his body repeatedly on the floor until he let go. It was ugly. The joys of owning exotics! THEY DON'T BELONG IN OUR HOMES. I really can't stress that enough! I just thank god it wasn't my granddaughter or niece!


*Yeah those beaks are hard to get opened... its amazing how strong they are...... even my little love bird was an event to get it off... I found covering his head seemed to help, but that may be wishful thinking... then after you do slam/hit/grab them they hold a grudge... mine would fly over and roll on its back and put its head in my fingers when I made a OK sign... he'd roll his head around and scratch the back of his head, loved it, actually waited for me to open his cage.... then he bite me and I threw him... he flew away unharmed, but after that he'd fly out of his cage and no more lovey dovey.... his legs were crippled so he'd drag his ass across the sofa to try and bite me... No forgive and forget....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah those beaks are hard to get opened... its amazing how strong they are...... even my little love bird was an event to get it off... I found covering his head seemed to help, but that may be wishful thinking... then after you do slam/hit/grab them they hold a grudge... mine would fly over and roll on its back and put its head in my fingers when I made a OK sign... he'd roll his head around and scratch the back of his head, loved it, actually waited for me to open his cage.... then he bite me and I threw him... he flew away unharmed, but after that he'd fly out of his cage and no more lovey dovey.... his legs were crippled so he'd drag his ass across the sofa to try and bite me... No forgive and forget....*


Awwww Twisty he sounds adorable!!!!! Yes, they do hold grudges! Ozzie did not get hurt, thank god. He is very angry with me now though. This morning when I woke him up, he hissed at me! I don't know what his problem is in life, but, he needs to get the heck over it....
Do you still have your lovebird? I have always had a liking to lovebirds, they have attitude! I love attitude, just not the real mean attitude, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah I know Twisty, I feel like I am having a run of bad luck with critters! Ozzie really shocked me yesterday when he did this. I was in his cage straightening up, like I always do, and something just snapped in him. He lunged and got my thumb and was not letting go. This went on for a good 2 minutes, and I knew I was in trouble. So I was trying to pry his beak off and it made him bite harder....that is when I heard cracking and then a loud POP. I knew it was broken. I ended up getting him off of me by slamming his body repeatedly on the floor until he let go. It was ugly. The joys of owning exotics! THEY DON'T BELONG IN OUR HOMES. I really can't stress that enough! I just thank god it wasn't my granddaughter or niece!



damn .... there must be a better way ..... 
i wonder if spray him in the face with a water bottle would do the trick ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> damn .... there must be a better way .....
> i wonder if spray him in the face with a water bottle would do the trick ?


You know what? That is good! I do spray him with a bottle when he is acting up, I really don't know why I didn't think of that. Wow, I really don't know!!! It was just so shocking, and I think I went into shock...Never again. He will never have that opportunity again! NEVER!

Damn Weedman, I cannot believe I did not think of that! All I kept thinking was...'is he going to rip my thumb off?' and ' can I function without a thumb'
They were really the only thoughts going through my mind...and prying his beak loose!

Firing one up, who's in?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You know what? That is good! I do spray him with a bottle when he is acting up, I really don't know why I didn't think of that. Wow, I really don't know!!! It was just so shocking, and I think I went into shock...Never again. He will never have that opportunity again! NEVER!
> 
> Damn Weedman, I cannot believe I did not think of that! All I kept thinking was...'is he going to rip my thumb off?' and ' can I function without a thumb'
> They were really the only thoughts going through my mind...and prying his
> ...


panicking can do that to ya..... i use one on my cats when they are acting up .....i have a bearded dragon too ... but he is very tame and has never tried to bite me 
im gonna see if i can go out side here in a minute and take the first hit of the day


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Awwww Twisty he sounds adorable!!!!! Yes, they do hold grudges! Ozzie did not get hurt, thank god. He is very angry with me now though. This morning when I woke him up, he hissed at me! I don't know what his problem is in life, but, he needs to get the heck over it....
> Do you still have your lovebird? I have always had a liking to lovebirds, they have attitude! I love attitude, just not the real mean attitude, lol.


*No... he died a few years ago... I mentioned him before.. A guy that lived near me was breeding them, but started to inbreed and this one had one normal leg and one straight up in the air..so he could hang from his perch and swing.. funny to watch, but this guy was going to flush him and I said I'd take it.. the only birds I had before was budgies and a Java bird... so I didn't know how much work it was... I had to feed it with a syringe every two hours..and I carpeted his cage so he could drag his ass around w/out wrecking his feathers... had it for 7 years...7 years longer than that ass was going to give it.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> panicking can do that to ya..... i use one on my cats when they are acting up .....i have a bearded dragon too ... but he is very tame and has never tried to bite me
> im gonna see if i can go out side here in a minute and take the first hit of the day


Go for it! It will make your day much more smooth!



Twistyman said:


> *No... he died a few years ago... I mentioned him before.. A guy that lived near me was breeding them, but started to inbreed and this one had one normal leg and one straight up in the air..so he could hang from his perch and swing.. funny to watch, but this guy was going to flush him and I said I'd take it.. the only birds I had before was budgies and a Java bird... so I didn't know how much work it was... I had to feed it with a syringe every two hours..and I carpeted his cage so he could drag his ass around w/out wrecking his feathers... had it for 7 years...7 years longer than that ass was going to give it.....*


I do remember you talking about him before. I didn't know he died though. Sorry for your loss. 
It does make me smile when I picture you carpeting his cage and taking care of him! This is why I love you, my Twistyman!!

Well guys, I am nice and stoned and now I need to do some things around here to get ready for another viewing, ugh....Today will be the day the house sells, I know it!!! 
Have a good day and I will see you all later!  to all of you!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Go for it! It will make your day much more smooth!


it is done 

have a nice day


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Sunny, did you see that thing on History the other night about life after humans?
> 
> Scientists predict that 150 years after humans are gone, parrots and other birds will still be saying some human words, but by the time 200 years go by they'll phase it out and stop talking like us. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> I'm imagining a whole flock of parrots flying around yelling "Hello, hello,"


*hey miss...I saw that show...my question is...if something killed off all human life, why didn't it kill the other animals?*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2009)

morning/afternoon




gonna be a good day, its cloudy outside


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not sure Tips, but it was interesting anyway.

Mid day bake.......


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 24, 2009)

Good Morning Stoner's, Good Friday To You.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Good Morning Stoner's, Good Friday To You.


*Bake at ya...... babies are doing great, 3-4 weeks to go...wooooo hoooooo....!!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, good morning. Time to Wake n Bake. Another long weekend for me.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 24, 2009)

Right On 3-4 To Go. I Have 1 Week 1st One Can't Hardly Wait.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hey everyone, good morning. Time to Wake n Bake. Another long weekend for me.


*Chiceh..... enjoy your long weekend....*



smokedogg63 said:


> Right On 3-4 To Go. I Have 1 Week 1st One Can't Hardly Wait.


*

Gets harder to wait by the day........ *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 24, 2009)

Morning baked wakers........ 

It's already 62 outside !!! Supposed to get to 82 today....... W00T !!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah its warm here too at 6am


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

Good Morning everyone! Beautiful day here! Loving life!!

Wake n Bake


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 24, 2009)

80's Here To, Good Morning Everyone, Yes It Get's Harder Twisty But I Will Wait To Cut Them. Been To Long Not To Wait.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning baked wakers........
> 
> It's already 62 outside !!! Supposed to get to 82 today....... W00T !!!





NewGrowth said:


> Yeah its warm here too at 6am


*miss... NG... 
I've got the doors and windows open already.... all I need now is to find some puffables.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 24, 2009)

to all. The sun is shining, I've got a couple wondows open so far too.

My redbud tree is all purple flowery blooms, I love this time of year, it's so pretty.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 24, 2009)

morning twisty, miss , erbody !


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 24, 2009)

It is going to be warm today, going up to 20c.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> It is going to be warm today, going up to 20c.


*We're (your area & mine) is supposed to get to about 26c this weekend..... Finally.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

............................


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ............................








those are some pretty manly hands for those panties. 


.


----------



## skiskate (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> those are some pretty manly hands for those panties.
> 
> 
> .


I was thinking the exact same thing hahah. Crazy warm out today, windows are wide open and im still warm.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 24, 2009)

Someone Is Getting A Spring Clean UP.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> those are some pretty manly hands for those panties.
> 
> 
> .


*Thats what I thought.... I don't think I'd like them wrapped around chumly......


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads..........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

Morning Daddy....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Daddy....


*how's my favorite knucklehead today?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how's my favorite knucklehead today?*


Happy, carefree and full of life! I am one happy girl, all the time!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Happy, carefree and full of life! I am one happy girl, all the time!


*how are the showings going?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how are the showings going?*


Man, I really thought it was going to go yesterday...It didn't..
I am generating a lot of interest though, I am averaging 2 showings a day. Down here that is great. I won't give up hope, it will sell. 
I am dying though, I want to start a grow so bad and I know I can't. My stash is dwindling rapidly and once it is gone that is it. I will have to quit until this house sells. I cannot afford to buy anything right now. I just got hit with a college tuition bill for my kid....BUT, it is all good! I am happy and my kids are healthy and that is all that matters!
How are you doing Tips? Life treating you kind?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads..........*


*Ya weed........*



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Daddy....


*Sunny...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ............................





Twistyman said:


> *Thats what I thought.... I don't think I'd like them wrapped around chumly......
> 
> 
> *


oh, i thought those were your panties twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> oh, i thought those were your panties twisty


*Mine are leopard skin....... 
Whens the last time you had a good beating(not that)....you're about DUE..... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I really thought it was going to go yesterday...It didn't..
> I am generating a lot of interest though, I am averaging 2 showings a day. Down here that is great. I won't give up hope, it will sell.
> I am dying though, I want to start a grow so bad and I know I can't. My stash is dwindling rapidly and once it is gone that is it. I will have to quit until this house sells. I cannot afford to buy anything right now. I just got hit with a college tuition bill for my kid....BUT, it is all good! I am happy and my kids are healthy and that is all that matters!
> How are you doing Tips? Life treating you kind?


*I understand the college tuition thing. my son works fulltime and goes to school fulltime. he also has scholarships to help pay, but I still pay out the ass. I had to lock my stash up, my daughter has been pinching my weed.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Lifes treating me like I killed its dog.....  *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Mine are leopard skin.......
> Whens the last time you had a good beating(not that)....you're about DUE.....
> *


hmm.... well ..... never really then 



tipsgnob said:


> *I understand the college tuition thing. my son works fulltime and goes to school fulltime. he also has scholarships to help pay, but I still pay out the ass. I had to lock my stash up, my daughter has been pinching my weed.*


hahaha.... how can you tell ?
id be doing the same


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

Got a showing in 30 minutes, not much notice...Gotta run, be back later.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

..........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*tips....who's a smelly baby......


*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

That guy is definitely a C.P.A. .. definitely.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *tips....who's a smelly baby......*


*I'm not sending you anymore pictures twisty...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Don't be like that ya...

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 24, 2009)

That Look's Like Me Lastnight After Getting Ripped. Well That's According To The Wife. She Likes To Add To It. She Said I Fell And Couldnt Get Up, Told Her I Was Tired And Was Just Resting. Let's Go Mow And Enjoy The Sun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Heya peoples...how are ya?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heya peoples...how are ya?


*Stoney....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Twisty!!!Well, the kid just got home, so we're going mushroom hunting..back later!


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty!!!Well, the kid just got home, so we're going mushroom hunting..back later!


*a family that hunts mushrooms together, stays together.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Or poison themselves.......... as a family of course.....

So Mr. tips whats up...??? 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Or poison themselves.......... as a family of course.....*
> 
> *So Mr. tips whats up...??? *


*been busy...welded some tabs to the ramps on my trailor and then had to cut the slots more so they would fit...took me half the damn day...*

*how's twisty one............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

*I am goig to eat some chili...back back later dudes and dudettes...I got something funny to tell you twisty...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*
Good, bored shitless... spent the day playing comp golf....
I miss the welding I did when a mechanic...... was always good with a torch....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 24, 2009)

Good evening.............


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

** In Hitchcock voice...

Goooood evvveeening.....!!!! 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, I'm fucking bored.Ben getting up off and on and cleaning.What a boring life.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Me too Stoney...  Must be the seasons transitional blues... well thats what I'm calling it... we need to round up the troops.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

I need to do SOMETHING. I'm stuck in the house a lot,waiting on kids or cleaning...gets a little old sometimes.I'd like a day to myself.


Twistyman said:


> *Me too Stoney...  Must be the seasons transitional blues... well thats what I'm calling it... we need to round up the troops.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*I think tips drown in his chili......






oh well everyone, see you in the AM I hope.........

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Later twisty.


Twistyman said:


> *I think tips drown in his chili......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

*twisty come back....I didn't drown...are you still here stoney?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm here and there.Getting ready to get going soon.


tipsgnob said:


> *twisty come back....I didn't drown...are you still here stoney?*


----------



## justinbars (Apr 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hello all!! my band won the battle last night!! happy 420!!!
> 
> toking on some purple kush!!


congrats on the win


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm here and there.Getting ready to get going soon.


*what's up girlfriend?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Not much, just got done mopping the kitchen.What are you up to?


tipsgnob said:


> *what's up girlfriend?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not much, just got done mopping the kitchen.What are you up to?


*jinx...just got done mopping the kitchen....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Great minds think alike, hey? I've been so damn bored today, i just wander around cleaning...which is boring.It's a vicious cycle.


tipsgnob said:


> *jinx...just got done mopping the kitchen....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Great minds think alike, hey? I've been so damn bored today, i just wander around cleaning...which is boring.It's a vicious cycle.


*I create work...and I don't know why. I am basically a traveler, but I am tied down to this farm.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

I hear you.I'm tied down, too.The old man is on his way home from work, I told him he's taking me to Walmart to pick up some stuff we need or I'll go batshit if I don't get out of here a little while.


tipsgnob said:


> *I create work...and I don't know why. I am basically a traveler, but I am tied down to this farm.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hear you.I'm tied down, too.The old man is on his way home from work, I told him he's taking me to Walmart to pick up some stuff we need or I'll go batshit if I don't get out of here a little while.


*wally world late at night...gotta love it...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 24, 2009)

so fukn bakd


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Hillbilly Heaven, lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *wally world late at night...gotta love it...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hillbilly Heaven, lol.


*I used ti live in hillbilly hollywood. when I go in walmart late at night I stick vote union stickers on stuff. makes em crazy....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought 50 bottles of H202 @ Wal-Mart about 1am once for a hydro emergency. The lady kept giving me looks . . . .


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 24, 2009)

stoned playin call of duty


----------



## Kant (Apr 25, 2009)

morning good people


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Morning everyone. The birds woke me this morning, time to wake n bake I guess, lol.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Morning Stoner's Let's Get Baked!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I used ti live in hillbilly hollywood. when I go in walmart late at night I stick vote union stickers on stuff. makes em crazy....*


*Walmart closed a store here after the workers went to supreme court and won the right to unionize... *



Chiceh said:


> Good Morning everyone. The birds woke me this morning, time to wake n bake I guess, lol.


*Morning Chiceh.... Cat woke me... ( want a cat to shut up your birds ).. wake & waaaaa I guess.... *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake......

Everyone cancel your trips to Mexico, Swine flu is on an outbreak down there.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning Twisty, Miss,Waked And Baked.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 25, 2009)

waking, baking, and waiting for the coffee to brew.... so what is on everyone's agenda for today?? doin some home repair and yardwork today


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, wake and bake......
> 
> Everyone cancel your trips to Mexico, Swine flu is on an outbreak down there.


*miss... 
Waaaa...!!! My bacon just sneezed...... *





gogrow said:


> waking, baking, and waiting for the coffee to brew.... so what is on everyone's agenda for today?? doin some home repair and yardwork today


*Going to 80f here today.... might put in AC.... I guess I better ... temps are getting to about 83 in closet.. not too high yet, but close..... I may have to get a new AC... I bought this one in 96 for $99.00.. last year it was cool and not cold like new.... still, 12+ years for $100 is a good deal.....*


----------



## gogrow (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *miss...
> Waaaa...!!! My bacon just sneezed...... *
> 
> 
> *Going to 80f here today.... might put in AC.... I guess I better ... temps are getting to about 83 in closet.. not too high yet, but close..... I may have to get a new AC... I bought this one in 96 for $99.00.. last year it was cool and not cold like new.... still, 12+ years for $100 is a good deal.....*



sounds like a plan to me bro... im already running my ac at night... not during the day though... we're in the 80's as well, so still pretty during the day with the doors and windows open


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

Put an ice cube in front of the output vent. that will make the air colder. No reason to get a new one.


Morning all!


out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Put an ice cube in front of the output vent. that will make the air colder. No reason to get a new one.
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> ...


 pretty much geneous!!kiss-ass ha never heard that one. thanks for teaching me something.

good idea cracker. + rep


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning everyone! I slept in today...Got a call at 2am from my girlfriend, she needed a ride home from a club. So I dragged my ass outta bed and went and got her. On the way I passed 3 alligators! They were running in the middle of a busy road! It must be breeding season? Dunno, for a minute I thought I popped some acid, lol...Very weird seeing them right out on a road like that...

Wake n Bake


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone! I slept in today...Got a call at 2am from my girlfriend, she needed a ride home from a club. So I dragged my ass outta bed and went and got her. On the way I passed 3 alligators! They were running in the middle of a busy road! It must be breeding season? Dunno, for a minute I thought I popped some acid, lol...Very weird seeing them right out on a road like that...
> 
> Wake n Bake


haha.. you where probably drinking some kind of liquid when you where driving? i can assure you that there had to be Mescaline in your drink. 3 alligators?

jsut about the coolest thing i've heard all week. im gonig to wake n bake x2 now.

............ damn the thunder is LOUD..... like twisty toosh after eating a "JUAN"


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone! I slept in today...Got a call at 2am from my girlfriend, she needed a ride home from a club. So I dragged my ass outta bed and went and got her. On the way I passed 3 alligators! They were running in the middle of a busy road! It must be breeding season? Dunno, for a minute I thought I popped some acid, lol...Very weird seeing them right out on a road like that...
> 
> Wake n Bake


*Sunny..... Was it alligator alley...?? When I was in Florida I saw them on the highway...... we were driving a rental Chevette and would have lost any collision....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 25, 2009)

good morning all!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> haha.. you where probably drinking some kind of liquid when you where driving? i can assure you that there had to be Mescaline in your drink. 3 alligators?
> 
> jsut about the coolest thing i've heard all week. im gonig to wake n bake x2 now.
> 
> ............ damn the thunder is LOUD..... like twisty toosh after eating a "JUAN"


I wish I was tripping, but, I wasn't! Maybe it was a flashback from my earlier years?? Hmmmm, maybe!



Twistyman said:


> *Sunny..... Was it alligator alley...?? When I was in Florida I saw them on the highway...... we were driving a rental Chevette and would have lost any collision....*


No Twisty, this was on Tamiami Trail or Rt 41 (it is called both) I do know Alligator Alley, I take it to the Keys! They have it all fenced off so the gators don't wander in the street, but you can still see them. I used to want a Chevette when I was a kid!! My Dad refused, he told me I wouldn't last a day in one....lol, I was a bad driver! 


MORNING Smokey!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Hey smokemeister.... hows shit......*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I wish I was tripping, but, I wasn't! Maybe it was a flashback from my earlier years?? Hmmmm, maybe!
> 
> 
> No Twisty, this was on Tamiami Trail or Rt 41 (it is called both) I do know Alligator Alley, I take it to the Keys! They have it all fenced off so the gators don't wander in the street, but you can still see them. I used to want a Chevette when I was a kid!! My Dad refused, he told me I wouldn't last a day in one....lol, I was a bad driver!
> ...


 
wait i've been to KW. 

last time i went streaked the whole way there from Miami to KW.

my favorite part was highway 1 or that 1 road they call it to take to key west.

do you think i might have crossed alligator ally on my way?

im just wondering cause im highppy!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> wait i've been to KW.
> 
> last time i went streaked the whole way there from Miami to KW.
> 
> ...


Sorry, no...If you were in Miami you were on Rte1. Dont' worry Crippled, you aren't missing much, just a bunch of alligators sunning! Oh, I do think I should add this....Alligator alley is going right through the Everglades, and the Everglades is the ONLY place in the WORLD where alligators and crocodiles cohabitate together!! Pretty neat, I think...


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunny!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Sunny!!!


FDP!!!
Where the heck you been my friend?


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> FDP!!!
> Where the heck you been my friend?


been dealing with some family matters... but im still around, just not as much anymore. How have u been? Still sunny i see...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

I can still remember going a long time ago from St.Pete to key west for some lobstering. We were going acrtoss alligator alley...back when it was a two spit highway and we got a flat at 2 in the morning. I'm with my buddy Jerry and my girlfriend Maria. Jerry and i go out to yell at the tire and generally assess the situation when we hear this humming. I'm like Jerry...do you hear a quiet humming.... Uhh, yeah I do and it's getting louder. Just as we started to get the gear out of the trunk to change the flat...the humming descended upon us.  About a million mosquitos had fixed our location and attacked en masse. Man we got back in that car and Maria is like...what, what's wrong??!  
We got our game plan together in the car and changed that sucker in about two minutes...unbelievable. Back in the hairy Florida days... 

out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry, no...If you were in Miami you were on Rte1. Dont' worry Crippled, you aren't missing much, just a bunch of alligators sunning! Oh, I do think I should add this....Alligator alley is going right through the Everglades, and the Everglades is the ONLY place in the WORLD where alligators and crocodiles cohabitate together!! Pretty neat, I think...


 
cool cool


who coming to rothbury this year?
absolutly the best festival last year!

check out the line up.. heres the link.

http://www.rothburyfestival.com/festival/artists.php


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> been dealing with some family matters... but im still around, just not as much anymore. How have u been? Still sunny i see...


I hear you! I am going through the same....
Yes, I am Sunny, I always try to stay that way!! Life is too short to be a cloud, you know?



CrackerJax said:


> I can still remember going a long time ago from St.Pete to key west for some lobstering. We were going acrtoss alligator alley...back when it was a two spit highway and we got a flat at 2 in the morning. I'm with my buddy Jerry and my girlfriend Maria. Jerry and i go out to yell at the tire and generally assess the situation when we hear this humming. I'm like Jerry...do you hear a quiet humming.... Uhh, yeah I do and it's getting louder. Just as we started to get the gear out of the trunk to change the flat...the humming descended upon us.  About a million mosquitos had fixed our location and attacked en masse. Man we got back in that car and Maria is like...what, what's wrong??!
> We got our game plan together in the car and changed that sucker in about two minutes...unbelievable. Back in the hairy Florida days...
> 
> out.


Where is the Raid when you need it? 
My husband told me he can remember when he was a kid that they didn't have fences on the alley...He said there were dead gators every couple of miles! I don't recall this, but, if he said it, then it is true.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

yah, that's true enough, and lots of turtles...poor things. Back in the day you did not want to get stuck in the middle. there was literally no help of any kind. back in the day when Florida city was the BOMB!!! Some of the best fishing ever!

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

[



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> good morning all!!





crippledguy said:


> wait i've been to KW.
> 
> last time i went streaked the whole way there from Miami to KW.
> 
> ...





CrackerJax said:


> I can still remember going a long time ago from St.Pete to key west for some lobstering. We were going acrtoss alligator alley...back when it was a two spit highway and we got a flat at 2 in the morning. I'm with my buddy Jerry and my girlfriend Maria. Jerry and i go out to yell at the tire and generally assess the situation when we hear this humming. I'm like Jerry...do you hear a quiet humming.... Uhh, yeah I do and it's getting louder. Just as we started to get the gear out of the trunk to change the flat...the humming descended upon us.  About a million mosquitos had fixed our location and attacked en masse. Man we got back in that car and Maria is like...what, what's wrong??!
> We got our game plan together in the car and changed that sucker in about two minutes...unbelievable. Back in the hairy Florida days...
> 
> out.


*LOL... thats the way the road was when I went... a 2 lane get your ass killed road.... with those stupid lane wander bumps..... we stopped at key Largo and slept in my van.... till the cops gave us shit saying we can die from the heat... I was there in July and it was hot and LOT'S of bugs down there*.*..
Boy I miss that van... I bought it after suing a guy... a 76 GMC window van all tinted...completely fixed inside with double bed, swivel chair, fridge, sink and a tap that dispensed booze.. TA 50's on the back and 60's on the front, jacked in the back..
350ci 4 barrel headers with sidepipes... and all the CB's and radios, boosters eq's..... I could fit in.... 
*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yah, that's true enough, and lots of turtles...poor things. Back in the day you did not want to get stuck in the middle. there was literally no help of any kind. back in the day when Florida city was the BOMB!!! Some of the best fishing ever!
> 
> out.


 
fishing for those tuna's and king makeral off of kew west sure was enjoyable. and great eatting, as well as the MAhi MAhi. 

mm.

well ill catch up with all you later. going to go grab some of my baby's banana pancakes.

aufwiedersehen


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
damn puts a smile o my face.

sounds like you got you use out of it?

+ rep twisty, im out to eat some bananapancakes.

be back if a spliffy!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Twisty one of my dreams is to have a van like that and travel all over the US. It is a shame my husband doesn't feel the same.....I would do it though!!! I know I would like it!

I am off here too. I am going for a quick run and then I am hitting the canal today. Have a great day everyone! Talk with you later.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> damn puts a smile o my face.
> 
> sounds like you got you use out of it?
> 
> ...


*I did... I was sitting in a bar at 11:00pm and just decided to leave and go for a long drive.... bought 3.5 of blow and some weed and drove.... didn't stop till N Carolina... drove around the east coast for a month.... what a blast to be able to do that... if rich I'd be one of those RV motor home travelers... like to leave here...go to BC..then down to Cali...over to Fla...and back up........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty one of my dreams is to have a van like that and travel all over the US. It is a shame my husband doesn't feel the same.....I would do it though!!! I know I would like it!
> 
> I am off here too. I am going for a quick run and then I am hitting the canal today. Have a great day everyone! Talk with you later.


*Enjoy the kayaking... don't let the gators get ya......
If I win a lotto...I'll come and grab some of you guys and we'll boogie all over on me.........
*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I did... I was sitting in a bar at 11:00pm and just decided to leave and go for a long drive.... bought 3.5 of blow and some weed and drove.... didn't stop till N Carolina... drove around the east coast for a month.... what a blast to be able to do that... if rich I'd be one of those RV motor home travelers... like to leave here...go to BC..then down to Cali...over to Fla...and back up........*


 
like my mom always told me.., 


" ill squeeze in your suitcase!"

 if you packing up for a trip like that!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hey twisty, love the full sized vans. I have had this one since 1995, it has dvd nad playstation, bed...etc. I have only driven it twice in the last 2 years. I figure if I hang on to it I will never be homeless.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty, love the full sized vans. I have had this one since 1995, it has dvd nad playstation, bed...etc. I have only driven it twice in the last 2 years. I figure if I hang on to it I will never be homeless.......*


*Thats the one I wanted with the raised roof line and the large windows.. mine was the window all around one... It was a pig on gas in 81 when I drove south.. now I'd have to sell my ass to fill it.... what..!! $1.50... gee thanks ....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2420258]morning/afternoon [/QUOTE]
*Good day Mr. SICC...... just was leaning off my balcony when a fat joint was handed to my by the neighbor.... you've got to love a cool living patch........*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice, wish i had a joint, this girl im fucin with broke my damn bong last night haha, i have all the weed in the world, with nothing to smoke it with haha, ima have to make somthing ghetto now


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*A bowl with tin foil over the top... hot knives... that hits hard......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea the bowl broke clean in half, so that i can glue, i just need to find my other down stem, almost cut my thumb off trying to pry the broken out of the bong, this one is for you my man twist


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*I'd have broken glass all over if I had a bong... basic joints are for me....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'd have broken glass all over if I had a bong... basic joints are for me....*


*Symptoms
*​The Swine Flu symptoms to watch out for include typical flu symptoms like aches, pain, sinus problems and fever but A/H1N1 spreads quickly and strikes fast; A/H1N1 is also a killer flu.

If you feel sick and have been in Mexico, California or Texas, or have come in contact with somebody who has, be on the look out for these Swine Flu symptoms:

* high fever (as high as 105 or more)
* nausea and vomiting
* headaches and muscle and/or joint pain
* respiratory problems
* sinus problems
* diarrhea and dehydration
Pick up some papers now.  tomorrow may be too late 

*WHO Director Statement*​
The emergency committee could make recommendations including whether to change the pandemic alert level, she added.

"Because there are human cases associated with an animal influenza virus, and because of the geographical spread of multiple community outbreaks, plus the somewhat unusual age groups affected, these events are of high concern," the WHO said in a statement.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Ahhh chooo...!!! oooh... bummer.. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ahhh chooo...!!! oooh... bummer.. *


Pick up some papers now. tomorrow may be too late


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

its called Natural Selection


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy Smokes, what a night! we had a birthday/benifit party last night and i served nitrous balloons for 4 straight hours! it took 20 minutes to count the money when i was done. we raised all the money needed, paid for all supplies, money for a good deep clean of the crib, AND made a bunch of money.

i ended up with some free molly, 2 free bags of K(still not sure where exactly they came from), and some really tasty bubble hash.

i win.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2420612]its called Natural Selection [/quote]
*The one lottery that you don't want to win.... 
*
* 
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 25, 2009)

went to the lake with my two boy's and law pulled me over for not having them setting in their seat's. told me that the fine for careless and wreckless was 2,500 and 12 month's in jail. all for them not setting down as we were pulling up to the boat dock. the cop didn't write me the ticket just told me what he could write me for. he checked all my safety stuff and let me go. man what has this country come to? hard working people don't have a chance.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Slik!!! Sorry I missed you!

Pre-Sunset Bake!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

*a sunnysidedown bake.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *a sunnysidedown bake.....*


Yeah, thats what I am talking about!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, thats what I am talking about!


*may I join you? that sounds like fun....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *may I join you? that sounds like fun....*


From 75 South, exit 191....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

*will there be aligators?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *will there be aligators?*


Knowing me, yes....I do attract the wildlife and I have no idea why


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Mutual of Omahas Stoneys Kingdom.........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

I am heading over to Barnacle Bills to see what they caught today, I need to eat. A beer and some good fresh catched fish is what it is going to be for me tonight. I will see you all when I get back...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

*bye sunny...........*


----------



## Kant (Apr 25, 2009)

good morning people


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 25, 2009)

wake n bake in the middle of the afternoon, .....


----------



## Kant (Apr 26, 2009)

4:20 AM bake!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 26, 2009)

Good morning....... wake and bake......


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning all http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/ CDC finally decided to "say " something. I do not believe what they say


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 26, 2009)

They're certainly not going to admit it's out there, are you kidding me? The government can't bomb it or tax it, therefore it doesn't exist. 





diemdepyro said:


> Morning all http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/ CDC finally decided to "say " something. I do not believe what they say


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> They're certainly not going to admit it's out there, are you kidding me? The government can't bomb it or tax it, therefore it doesn't exist.


They have admitted it there is at least one family under quarantine. I think they have failed to tell the truth(or omitted the truth) about the Type and PCR of the H1N1. This is a novel sub_type. Type A influenza has no strains.
Potentially disastrous costing 200 billion to the power of 4 dollars.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 26, 2009)

It's in NY and Kansas too. Think of all the people in Mexico on vacation right now, just waiting to bring that crap back with them. 

Stay at least 6ft away from everyone else.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 26, 2009)

They are flat out lying about tami-flu treating this. if you have symptoms it is too late. tami-flu works in this sub-type for prophylaxis only.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*miss....., diem.... They quarantined two people in hospital here, but it was a false alarm.......
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning everyone! Wake n Bake, is there any other way?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone! Wake n Bake, is there any other way?


*Morning Sunny...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Sunny...*


Morning lover!
Have you hooked up with any twistables yet?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 26, 2009)

morning Twisty, Sunny...Miss all. That course in epidemiology comes in handy. I have been on this for days. It may Be a G/A sub-type. Radical Islam making good on it's latest promise? I am suspecting this. G/A viruses are simple. http://www.who.int/csr/disease/avian_influenza/phase/en/index.html WHO is already lying. We are at human to human transmission.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

Diem don't let this swine flu take over your being....Do you think this will take over the world? I don't....Relax, a little. Oh, Good Morning!!

Morning Smokedogg!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Diem don't let this swine flu take over your being....Do you think this will take over the world? I don't....Relax, a little. Oh, Good Morning!!
> 
> Morning Smokedogg!


I wanted to be sure my friends are advised. What good is an education if you can't help people with it?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I wanted to be sure my friends are advised. What good is an education if you can't help people with it?


True! I just have never seen you so 'worked up' over something! Made me a little nervous! I like your normal attitude of positive thinking and vibes! But, yes you are right...inform all...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

I Feel Like Twisty Did The Other Day, Like I Killed Lifes Dog, Woke This Morning To Busted Water Heater. Water Standing In Kitchen Floor. Life Is Wonderful. Maybe Tomorrow Will Start Off Better.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 26, 2009)

I think spring is here for real, it's finally staying above 50 at night now.  

Let's all do this --->


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> I Feel Like Twisty Did The Other Day, Like I Killed Lifes Dog, Woke This Morning To Busted Water Heater. Water Standing In Kitchen Floor. Life Is Wonderful. Maybe Tomorrow Will Start Off Better.


Oh man, I am sorry!! That sucks! Here, , you will feel better now...atleast a little, I hope!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Sunny, Just Part Of Life Always Something But Its Ok..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Thanks Sunny, Just Part Of Life Always Something But Its Ok..


That is the way to look at life!! Did the water do much damage?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning lover!
> Have you hooked up with any twistables yet?






Sunnysideup said:


> Diem don't let this swine flu take over your being....Do you think this will take over the world? I don't....Relax, a little. Oh, Good Morning!!
> 
> Morning Smokedogg!


*I did smoke a joint with the neighbor yesterday.. Real anxiety weed.. that shit made me all jumpy... I'll be getting my own friday or sat...


I get a bit freaked by these "lung flailing" illnesses.. having Emphysema thats not what I need... I already get shots for Pneumonia.. Don't need to hack up an air bag...
* 


smokedogg63 said:


> I Feel Like Twisty Did The Other Day, Like I Killed Lifes Dog, Woke This Morning To Busted Water Heater. Water Standing In Kitchen Floor. Life Is Wonderful. Maybe Tomorrow Will Start Off Better.


*Hey..thats my job pissing off the powers that be..*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 26, 2009)

my wake n bake is now obtained.

morning all!


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 26, 2009)

Mornin' Crip!

Mornin' everybody else! lol


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

Na Just Filled The Kitchen Floor With Water. Cant Get It Fixed Until Tomorrow. Probably Have To Replace My Floor Covering. Life Goes On Could Have Been Worse.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Na Just Filled The Kitchen Floor With Water. Cant Get It Fixed Until Tomorrow. Probably Have To Replace My Floor Covering. Life Goes On Could Have Been Worse.


 
how in the heck did you go about doing that smoke? whats good?



fukdapolice said:


> Mornin' Crip!
> 
> Mornin' everybody else! lol


 
yo fuk wahts up this morning?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

Woke Up Early Went Into Kitchen And Found Water Heater Busted. Water Every Freaking Wheres. morning twisty hows you?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Woke Up Early Went Into Kitchen And Found Water Heater Busted. Water Every Freaking Wheres. morning twisty hows you?


 
ahhhhh and you have wood floorin?

thats could create some mold issues if the moisture isnt taken care of in time.

im a water damage technichian and mold abatment technitchian


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*OK... plants are in a bit of trouble ... lets see if I can fix it... I didn't use the good soil and have water/root bound thing happening.. I have to wait till next weekend to get my promix.. then hopefully the last 3-4 weeks of these snows will be OK...
Its my fault.. I should have waited to get $$ for good medium.... Doh...!!
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Will Have It Repaired Tomorrow. Today Would Cost Me Extra Being Sunday.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Thanks Will Have It Repaired Tomorrow. Today Would Cost Me Extra Being Sunday.


 
for sure. gotcha! 

let light one up guys!

 +  =


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 26, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Hey weed......*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 26, 2009)

i love getting up at 10am


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

8 am here


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2423505]8 am here 


[/QUOTE]
*Damn SICC... you shit the bed...??? you're up early........ *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Hey... its a record... I've got my medal for a 2nd day... its usually a 24 hour taste......


Oh.. look shiny......... 
*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

haha naw, almost did tho, i woke up just in time 

got the bake on, now i need to make somthing to munch on


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Doh.......!! 

*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

twisty types with one finger yet keeps getting the activity award whats up


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Hey rob... must be my charming personality... LOL.. yeah right.. they probably don't want me pissing and moaning about losing it...
Squeaky wheel...grease... All that shit. 
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

how you been kid, ive taken a few days off and focused on the grow and work


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey rob... must be my charming personality... LOL.. yeah right.. they probably don't want me pissing and moaning about losing it...*
> *Squeaky wheel...grease... All that shit. *


*you get to keep the community award for ever twisty......good morning knuckleheads.....................*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

I could never express enough the amount of loathing I have for money.......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you get to keep the community award for ever twisty......good morning knuckleheads.....................*


*Hey weed.... hows things...?? whats the plans for the day.....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 26, 2009)

twisty,whats that the sun next to your name mighty bright looking...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey weed.... hows things...?? whats the plans for the day.....*


*hey twisty...yesterday I cut all the dogs hair and didn't clean up, hoping the wind wind would blow all the hair away(I'm lazy)...but no luck. I guess I'm cleaning up dog hair and getting stoned...what are you up to today?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

I gave both dogs a bath already today! They still stink though...

Morning/Afternoon Daddy!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I gave both dogs a bath already today! They still stink though...
> 
> Morning/Afternoon Daddy!


*hello darlin........http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]67GSo3MxGi0[/youtube]*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> twisty,whats that the sun next to your name mighty bright looking...


*Orb of the God's........ *


tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty...yesterday I cut all the dogs hair and didn't clean up, hoping the wind wind would blow all the hair away(I'm lazy)...but no luck. I guess I'm cleaning up dog hair and getting stoned...what are you up to today?*


*Whats with the hair.. I was vacuuming this morning and the auto shutoff went on because bag was full.. so I took it out and went to get long nose pliers to remove some to finish the job.. I come back and the fucking cats ripped the bag to pieces and hair is everywhere.. now I have no spare bags... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

hey hey hey


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

token and talkin......


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Orb of the God's........ *
> 
> 
> *Whats with the hair.. I was vacuuming this morning and the auto shutoff went on because bag was full.. so I took it out and went to get long nose pliers to remove some to finish the job.. I come back and the fucking cats ripped the bag to pieces and hair is everywhere.. now I have no spare bags... *


*I was always running out of bags, so I got one those bagless vacuums. a buddy asked me why I didn't buy one those $600 dyson vacuums. as long as walmart has a $75 vacuum, I'm good...........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

this is the second time we have talked about vacuums here.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

haha dyson, who the hell would really pay that much for a vacuum


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was always running out of bags, so I got one those bagless vacuums. a buddy asked me why I didn't buy one those $600 dyson vacuums. as long as walmart has a $75 vacuum, I'm good...........*


*When I worked at Electrolux in the 70's they were $500.00 then.... now like you said a cheap good one is under $100....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got an old kirby . . . . it has a bag but you re-use it. There is a zipper in the back where you can reach in and grab a scraper. Its a very strange vacuum but it cleans the shit out of my carpet.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

damn, i need to clean house today, enough with all the vaccum talk, i cant take it anymore


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

.................


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2424248]damn, i need to clean house today, enough with all the vaccum talk, i cant take it anymore [/quote]fucking a skippy...I need to vacuum...my end of the house is filthy......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> fucking a skippy...I need to vacuum...my end of the house is filthy......


*Who owns the other end....??*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

dust bunnies


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Who owns the other end....??*


*my mother and my daughter......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2424211]haha dyson, who the hell would really pay that much for a vacuum[/quote]
Me....
I love my Dyson...I have the 'ball' and it really is the bomb! I have owned Orecks and I thought they were good until I bought the Dyson Ball. It is really unbelievable. When I had some carpet installed the guys were using a regular vacuum I came out with my ball and they were amazed. It really is an outrageous vacuum!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me....
> I love my Dyson...I have the 'ball' and it really is the bomb! I have owned Orecks and I thought they were good until I bought the Dyson Ball. It is really unbelievable. When I had some carpet installed the guys were using a regular vacuum I came out with my ball and they were amazed. It really is an outrageous vacuum!



lol srry  

there killer vac's, but at a killer price, or maybe im just poor haha, how are you


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me....
> I love my Dyson...I have the 'ball' and it really is the bomb! I have owned Orecks and I thought they were good until I bought the Dyson Ball. It is really unbelievable. When I had some carpet installed the guys were using a regular vacuum I came out with my ball and they were amazed. It really is an outrageous vacuum!


*$600.............*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my mother and my daughter......*


*Thats a good son... 
I looked after my parents when they were both senile at the same time... not an easy job...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

SICC";2424366]lol srry :( :hug:
there killer vac's said:


> *$600.............*


Yes, mine was around that....but just look at my floors! I have 10 pets here and most people that come into my home would guess I have none!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

They weren't very good floor pics, but, you get what I mean....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats a good son... *
> *I looked after my parents when they were both senile at the same time... not an easy job...*


*my 80 year old mother is in spain or portugal....she doesn't need much looking after.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They weren't very good floor pics, but, you get what I mean....


*nice couch...........*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

nice house and couch


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

You have a nice place sunny . . . . can I come over eat your food and smoke your weed?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *nice couch...........*


Thanks, I thought it was unusual that is why I bought it....I am giving it to whomever that buys the house....Pretty much everything in those pics goes with the house....Wanna a house on a swamp, lol...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You have a nice place sunny . . . . can I come over eat your food and smoke your weed?


Everybody can come over!! PLEASE!! I am here all the time BORED....

But, thank you, yes the bank does own a very nice house....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks, I thought it was unusual that is why I bought it....I am giving it to whomever that buys the house....Pretty much everything in those pics goes with the house....Wanna a house on a swamp, lol...


only if you go with the house..........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my 80 year old mother is in spain or portugal....she doesn't need much looking after.*


*Good for her.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> only if you go with the house..........


I am willing to throw in a bird or two or three....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am willing to throw in a bird or two or three....


*that's all I need more critters..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

*I still have not not gotten my elite thingy and I donated...........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

What's so good about elite? I donated but I'm not sure if I really need that.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

mmmmm, thats some good maintenance

thank you sir, may we have another !


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> mmmmm, thats some good maintenance
> 
> thank you sir, may we have another !



waking and baking with some hijack and fresh ground coffee this fine monday morning.


----------



## Charger (Apr 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


>


Just saw the pic of the dust. I thought you were going to put it on your plants. They use it as a mulch on Tomatoes, could work on MJ?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> waking and baking with some hijack and fresh ground coffee this fine monday morning.



rofl........almost ... i think


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

FDD-

You ever consider deleting this thread, and starting it over? It's quite hefty.

My status is noon-and-bake heh. Probably do some of this Skunk cross that I have. I'll have to put up a picture. Maybe someone else has an idea of what the other parent was


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2009)

Watch your fingers there boy, lol. This is MY thread and no we won't be deleting it and starting over sorry. Start your own if you want. 



motorboater said:


> FDD-
> 
> You ever consider deleting this thread, and starting it over? It's quite hefty.
> 
> My status is noon-and-bake heh. Probably do some of this Skunk cross that I have. I'll have to put up a picture. Maybe someone else has an idea of what the other parent was


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

Morning RIU !!!!!!!!!!!!! .... hmmmm deja vu


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay so middle of the day baking, lol. I did wake n bake earlier, but it has disapeared.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Watch your fingers there boy, lol. This is MY thread and no we won't be deleting it and starting over sorry. Start your own if you want.


haha sorry chiceh, but your thread has just been violated (back door style)  ... prolly not the first time either


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Watch your fingers there boy, lol. This is MY thread and no we won't be deleting it and starting over sorry. Start your own if you want.


idgaf about starting one

just sayin you would probably have even more people posting in here if it wasn't so huge.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2009)

It hasn't been an issue for the past 2 years in here. Yes there is drama and crap but it can be edited. 
I still don't see your point, but oh well. 
Fire it uP. 



motorboater said:


> idgaf about starting one
> 
> just sayin you would probably have even more people posting in here if it wasn't so huge.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

what just happened to that whole convo?


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

for some people, it's hard to join in on something that's been going for 2000 pages. i would explain it more, but the brain isn't functioning very well right now lol


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2009)

they were very disrespectful, I take all blame for those animal's 

second time i have seen a thread get obliterated by arguments,

this one is for the classic Wake N Bake


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> for some people, it's hard to join in on something that's been going for 2000 pages. i would explain it more, but the brain isn't functioning very well right now lol


no need, it may be 2000 pages ... but it not like if you missed the first episode your lost.... because its just all chit chat random stuff n e way....


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

i see....

it's basically a smoker's lounge


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

i have NO idea what is going on. =/


----------



## Charger (Apr 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> It hasn't been an issue for the past 2 years in here. Yes there is drama and crap but it can be edited.
> I still don't see your point, but oh well.
> Fire it uP.


I just started here. Didn't think the size was a problem at all


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 27, 2009)

Im waking and baking right now.... for the last 45 minutes,


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

be cool if it was stickied


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have NO idea what is going on. =/


thats what happens when things *DISAPPEAR* *poof magic dust smoke cloud*


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have NO idea what is going on. =/


I do, Fire it uP. 



Charger said:


> I just started here. Didn't think the size was a problem at all


 
Haha, only few occasions when size is an issue.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have NO idea what is going on. =/


 
yea seeing taht you just deleted that whole argument right from the forum..

oh you have no idea??

wow..


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought the drama was done. He edited the thread and removed it. 

Moving right along now. 



crippledguy said:


> yea seeing taht you just deleted that whole argument right from the forum..
> 
> oh you have no idea??
> 
> wow..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yea seeing taht you just deleted that whole argument right from the forum..
> 
> oh you have no idea??
> 
> wow..




a "closed book".


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2009)

Come on vaporizer! Heat up so I can take the first hit of the day!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

*goes to bar, sits at table and orders a few drinks*
*walks into bathroom, pulls shirt over head* 
" i have no idea whats going on"


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I thought the drama was done. He edited the thread and removed it.
> 
> Moving right along now.


 
oaky thanks you Chiceh, thats all i need to know.

i kept looking back and couldnt find it, though i was smoking on some salvia, other than some PK.

lets indulge!

hits from the bong!

bout that time to get kushed out my mind!


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Come on vaporizer! Heat up so I can take the first hit of the day!


Same here, my fellow Rocky Mountainer


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Same here, my fellow Rocky Mountainer


Ahhhh for sure bro.

[youtube]UA5MtAmT24g[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

[youtube]E52tl3Zh94w[/youtube]


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

mmm just cant stop eatting those red hot blue chips!!




munchies, healthy munchies!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Yawn.... mini xanax snooze.........*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2009)

Vapes are Cheesy 

Bongs are da bomb


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

this thread needs more buckethead .....................................

[youtube]WBmn8k3nDkg[/youtube]


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2428645]Vapes are Cheesy 

Bongs are da bomb

[/quote]



ROOR!!!
roor take to bigg of a load your lungs will be on the floor


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 27, 2009)

... .........


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm gonna go blow some glass. hope i don't burn my lips.

peace


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread needs more buckethead .....................................
> 
> [youtube]WBmn8k3nDkg[/youtube]


 
les claypool is sick!


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

balloons of tang/pk/skunk/afghooey mix

needless to say, feelin' fine


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

this thread needs more baconnaise ....


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> balloons of tang/pk/skunk/afghooey mix
> 
> needless to say, feelin' fine


Vaping shake here its a mix of a lot of stuff, White Widow, Arjan's Haze, Northern Lights, Lavender, and others I can't remember.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> balloons of tang/pk/skunk/afghooey mix
> 
> needless to say, feelin' fine


got my hands on some tangerine D about 2 months ago, shit was bomb!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

Afternoon everyone! I am finally sitting and relaxing so it is time to fire on up!
So glad this day is over....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sunny Bunny........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 27, 2009)

How'd this round of showings go Sunny? Good I hope?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Afternoon everyone! I am finally sitting and relaxing so it is time to fire on up!
> So glad this day is over....


*how did your showing go?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunny Bunny........*


Hi lover!



misshestermoffitt said:


> How'd this round of showings go Sunny? Good I hope?


I have learned the word 'cute' is not a good thing, lol....No takers but alot of lookers so its all good. Glad it is over, long day.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> How'd this round of showings go Sunny? Good I hope?


*jinx...lol we must have hit the summit button at the same time.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how did your showing go?*


Hey Tips! I ended up having 6 showings today with one return....No takers though, atleast I don't think....
Whats for dinner?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm frying some chicken for dinner. Sounds good on this dreary rainy day.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Tips! I ended up having 6 showings today with one return....No takers though, atleast I don't think....
> Whats for dinner?


*oh well, the more people look the better...*
*I have been planting soybeans and I am burning up, so I don't know about dinner. what sounds good?*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

i made 5 lbs of chicken last nite ..... grilled half, and breaded and friend the other....
chicken parm 2nite ..... ohhhhhhh yea


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

It is 101 degrees here right now. I shaved my long hair chihuahua, she looks like she has been through Chemo or something....I have to charge up my batteries and take a pic of her, I don't think I would make a good pet groomer, lol..
I would kill to have a home cooked meal, I wish you were closer Miss.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 27, 2009)

warm breezy sunny beautiful day..... AND Im getting two new doggies....  YAY!!!! beautiful new doggies....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*I think I'm eating at weedman's tonight........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *oh well, the more people look the better...*
> *I have been planting soybeans and I am burning up, so I don't know about dinner. what sounds good?*


I could really go for chicken now after reading Weedman and Miss! 
You are doing a pasture of soybeans? Cool...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I'm eating at weedman's tonight........*


LOL, pick me up!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunny if you were close by, you'd gain 20 pounds in the first month...lol.... I'd have you stuffed with home cooked food all the time. 

I've been working on cutting my shih tzu's hair today, I use scissors, I just can't seem to get clippers to work on him, his hair is really silky. Right now his face, head legs and underneath are really short and the rest is a few inches long. That hair cut really makes his butt look big. Poor little dog, I've got to get that finished.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*I chopped down 3 nl x ww today....I will trade for food....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

Miss I am sure your pup looks better than mine....I now own a fat, bald, aging Chi...I love her, she is my sidekick.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I could really go for chicken now after reading Weedman and Miss!
> You are doing a pasture of soybeans? Cool...


*100 acres of of monsantos best.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

I will trade a Parrot for food...seriously


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *100 acres of of monsantos best.......*


Wow Tips, you are the real deal! Got to love our farmers!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny if you were close by, you'd gain 20 pounds in the first month...lol.... I'd have you stuffed with home cooked food all the time.
> 
> I've been working on cutting my shih tzu's hair today, I use scissors, I just can't seem to get clippers to work on him, his hair is really silky. Right now his face, head legs and underneath are really short and the rest is a few inches long. That hair cut really makes his butt look big. Poor little dog, I've got to get that finished.


*I cut 3 border collies and 1 peeka poo on saturday. the collies are easy, but the peeky puts up a fight and her hair is hard to cut also......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I chopped down 3 nl x ww today....I will trade for food....*


Good yield?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I'm eating at weedman's tonight........*





Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, pick me up!!!!



haha plenty to go around..... u pack the bong after dinner tho 

i usually pan fry em, but this time they went in the deep fryer


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

I am on my way Weedman!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good yield?


 *not bad...but I topped them and I think if I grow more of this I will not top them......the buds grew like tennis balls.*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

whats going on people?

jsut finished re stringing the fendor dreadnought

&


just about to blaze

who's down?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 27, 2009)

Im puffin right now....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

I am smoking a bowl as I type Crippledguy.

My computer is acting weird I think I need to run a scan. It is locking up.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am smoking a bowl as I type Crippledguy.
> 
> My computer is acting weird I think I need to run a scan. It is locking up.


 
oh wow mmm hashish is smooth as the smoke catches my wind pipe... cough... cough..  cough.. ahhh 

i feel really hot now! ahhh

howdy sunny, thanks for shining in on my day!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> oh wow mmm hashish is smooth as the smoke catches my wind pipe... cough... cough..  cough.. ahhh
> 
> i feel really hot now! ahhh
> 
> howdy sunny, thanks for shining in on my day!


Back atcha! I am glad to see you are back now, you disappeared for awhile there....Glad your back.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

my little garden!!!


watcha think yall?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*I need to get stoned.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I'm eating at weedman's tonight........*





Sunnysideup said:


> I could really go for chicken now after reading Weedman and Miss!
> You are doing a pasture of soybeans? Cool...





misshestermoffitt said:


> Sunny if you were close by, you'd gain 20 pounds in the first month...lol.... I'd have you stuffed with home cooked food all the time.


*I'd love for us all to get together... me thinks that would be quite the event..*


Sunnysideup said:


> I am smoking a bowl as I type Crippledguy.
> 
> My computer is acting weird I think I need to run a scan. It is locking up.


*Do that.. that "conflicker" worm is still active.. if you run slow, get pop ups now or keep crashing check it out with scan..... I saw some good links for help..I'll try to find them...*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

oh yikes here is the picture..

thats right sunny see i forgot to post a picture!!?? haha..

i was gone for quiet time.

i remember when my activity level was at 100!

i was on a TWISTY level, if ya catch my drift.. but oh its not my drift, thats twistys!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> oh yikes here is the picture..
> 
> thats right sunny see i forgot to post a picture!!?? haha..
> 
> ...


*nice looking crew you got there crip..........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hellooooooooooo Stoner's


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*what's up smokedogg?*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi ya Sunny, Water Heater Replaced And Finished My Work. Let's Get Baked!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Tips Hows It Going


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*HOT.......I still need to get stoned. *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

2 Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oricle
1 Sweetooth
1 Early Misty
1 Koon's Kush( own genetic cross between Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oricle male and female from last summer.)
3 Chronic Beans

all my females are going outside here with 2 weeks!!
pretty stoked, gotta hurry it up though cause i know they are getting root bound, but im not going to go another transplant ya know.
but yeah thanks tips!

haw are you doing buddy?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 27, 2009)

I always pan fry my chicken, it makes for better gravy. 

I'm ready for a session....... I've got to go cook soon, I want to be nice and stoned for that. 

...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> oh yikes here is the picture..
> 
> thats right sunny see i forgot to post a picture!!?? haha..
> 
> ...


*Super green plants...... nice.*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

lets sesssh it out misshester!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> 2 Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oricle
> 1 Sweetooth
> 1 Early Misty
> 1 Koon's Kush( own genetic cross between Purple Kush x Purple Romulan Oricle male and female from last summer.)
> ...


*I'm fine crip....just hot....*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Super green plants...... nice.*


 
thanks twisty.


did you notice that i put the USA vs. Canada hightime issue in the picture.?

did that for a reason, gotta respect my northern hippies!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> oh yikes here is the picture..
> 
> thats right sunny see i forgot to post a picture!!?? haha..
> 
> ...


Your plants are so green! They look great!



smokedogg63 said:


> Hi ya Sunny, Water Heater Replaced And Finished My Work. Let's Get Baked!!!!!!!!


Ahhh, good!! I am baking with you!



misshestermoffitt said:


> I always pan fry my chicken, it makes for better gravy.
> 
> I'm ready for a session....... I've got to go cook soon, I want to be nice and stoned for that.
> 
> ...


Lets get stoned...........



Twistyman said:


> *Super green plants...... nice.*


You notice that too? Those were some green plants!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Twisty if you find that link please pm it to me....Something is definitely wrong with 'puter. I keep having to re-boot.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*it sucks now that I have to lock my weed up...I'm used to just reaching over and grabbing a jar and roll it up.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> thanks twisty.
> 
> 
> did you notice that i put the USA vs. Canada hightime issue in the picture.?
> ...


*I thought you had a hard on for Mounties....

*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Your plants are so green! They look great!
> 
> 
> Ahhh, good!! I am baking with you!
> ...


 thanks sunny!!!! 




i now wonder now that her computer has crached, if she has a 


MAC 

or a 

PC?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

just got home .... packed the bong ..... put the chicken parm in the oven 
start the white rice in a few...... just need to see the yankees win 2nite and it will be a pretty good day


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> thanks sunny!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Theres a new threat that I heard on TV about, and Mac IS susceptible ..........*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

guess what DONT GO TO MEXICO!!!


fucking SWINE FLU will getchya!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> thanks sunny!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mac-Specific Virus Threat Hits Cyberspace*

Thursday, April 23, 2009








Print
 ShareThis
 * That down-on-his-luck PC guy from the Apple commercials may be exacting his revenge.*
A new type of computer threat specifically for computers running Mac OS X has the blogosphere in uproar as Macintosh owners realize their machines could be just as vulnerable to the cyberattacks that most often target Windows users.
The iBotnet, a "Trojan horse" program, has appeared in pirated copies of Apple's productivity suite iWork '09 that circulate on peer-to-peer file-sharing networks, the New York-based Post Chronicle reported.
Once infected, each Mac falls under the control of the malware's creator, who can then "herd" the infected machines into a "botnet," a massive virtual supercomputer stretching across the Internet.
Mac owners, however, may have little to worry about for now. Experts told the Post Chronicle that the iBotNet Trojan has infected only a few thousand Macs at most and is not a danger to the average user.
Click here for more on this story from the Post Chronicle.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I thought you had a hard on for Mounties....*


 
sad thing is you're addicted to sunday morning.... right..?

am i right twisty ah? hahahaha


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

Mac arent all that great, look how many commercials they have to make to try and convince people to buy them. they're just as susceptible if its the same user.
its funny being *uber design* systems ... last year i call up a sign place and sent them a .jpg to make a sign with ..... and they told me they cant open it because of some new mac update.

wtf you cant open it ? only one program can view a .jpg ? one of the most popular image types used on the net. ....i've never herd of such a thing using a pc for 16 years


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> Mac arent all that great, look how many commercials they have to make to try and convince people to buy them. they're just as susceptible if its the same user.
> its funny being *uber design* systems ... last year i call up a sign place and sent them a .jpg to make a sign with ..... and they told me they cant open it because of some new mac update.
> 
> wtf you cant open it ? only one program can view a .jpg ? one of the most popular image types used on the net. ....i've never herd of such a thing using a pc for 16 years


*I was a printer for years and the graphics industry uses mostly Macs.. so I'd get the press ready .. change colors ..etc then get a call from graphics saying the program sent to them can't be adapted by Mac's..  wash press... move on...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

i just made my first 2 piece dry hammer. it came out good, i think. it's in the kiln until late tonight or tomorrow morning. made a cool marble as well.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I was a printer for years and the graphics industry uses mostly Macs.. so I'd get the press ready .. change colors ..etc then get a call from graphics saying the program sent to them can't be adapted by Mac's..  wash press... move on...*






fdd2blk said:


> i just made my first 2 piece dry hammer. it came out good, i think. it's in the kiln until late tonight or tomorrow morning. made a cool marble as well.


2 piece [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]#$%


ever smoke a clear joint ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

yes, i did the clear paper thing back in the day.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

an invisible joint would be cool..........


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't care for it. Like making love to the fat lady at the Circus, it's best you don't see too much.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't care for it. Like making love to the fat lady at the Circus, it's best you don't see too much.
> 
> 
> out.


*tell us about the fat lady cj............*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

always use your dipstick when it comes to the obese


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> always use your dipstick when it comes to the obese


hmmmmmm 
....some one likes them em large n in charge ?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> hmmmmmm
> ....some one likes them em large n in charge ?


 
naw 420, haha, my girls at 106.

she's quiet a " toss around " 

ha

i just caught a sight of some beef curtains on this girl where a skirt in the cab on the show cash cab ha!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

Got an offer on the house...not a good one, but, it is still an offer....I countered. Everybody keep your fingers crossed for me...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> an invisible joint would be cool..........


*Sadly thats what I'm smoking......... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Got an offer on the house...not a good one, but, it is still an offer....I countered. Everybody keep your fingers crossed for me...


*Good luck....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Twisty, I am reading all the fine print now...It is another cash offer from Canada...All the Canadians have all the money it seems, good for them atleast somebody has it! Atleast they don't want all my personal belongings this time, lol...my undies are safe.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*we should all do a sell house sell post at the same time...*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

ahh stuffed after more venison...

lets smoke all!

House is on at 8!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Twisty, I am reading all the fine print now...It is another cash offer from Canada...All the Canadians have all the money it seems, good for them atleast somebody has it! Atleast they don't want all my personal belongings this time, lol...my undies are safe.


*Yeah... we didn't lose all our retirement funds to the banks.....
Give me their names and I'll tell them to fuck off, and pay up what you want........ 

* not from me they ain't....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we should all do a sell house sell post at the same time...*


If it will work to sell this place, I am game...



Twistyman said:


> *Yeah... we didn't lose all our retirement funds to the banks.....
> Give me their names and I'll tell them to fuck off, and pay up what you want........
> 
> * not from me they ain't....
> *


Oh Twisty, it is a 'she', a single lady with obvious money...Maybe I could hook you two up!! I could use you as my bargaining tool! Yeah, she isn't that old, I don't think....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ** not from me they ain't....*


 *watch it now.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> If it will work to sell this place, I am game...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Twisty, it is a 'she', a single lady with obvious money...Maybe I could hook you two up!! I could use you as my bargaining tool! Yeah, she isn't that old, I don't think....


*she might like one of your girlfriends better.....know what I mean?*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

ah i feel like i should cut my hair


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *she might like one of your girlfriends better.....know what I mean?*


If she accepts my counter she can have me, you and twisty! Not in that order, but you get my drift.

I'll be back, I am putting on a can of potatoes and broccoli for dinner. I am starving.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*me too...I made zatarans dirty rice and put chicken breast and italian sausage in it......I too will be back later and we can put the mojo on sunny's house....and twisty...if any of that every went down, your not wearing them fucking suspenders bubba...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Twisty, I am reading all the fine print now...It is another cash offer from Canada...All the Canadians have all the money it seems, good for them atleast somebody has it! Atleast they don't want all my personal belongings this time, lol...my undies are safe.





Sunnysideup said:


> If it will work to sell this place, I am game...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Twisty, it is a 'she', a single lady with obvious money...Maybe I could hook you two up!! I could use you as my bargaining tool! Yeah, she isn't that old, I don't think....


*Hell..... I'm not proud.....


I've got to run my anti virus... I'm dying of pop ups, where they weren't before and on the news they said the conflicker is still causing issues and slow running and pop up are one of its effects.......
so I'll twistyflicker this cockflicker....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 27, 2009)

*sending all my positive energy to Sunny* 

(also using my telekinesis to make the Rich Canadian Lady to cough up full price)

and doing this......


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

gonna go take a nap now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *me too...I made zatarans dirty rice and put chicken breast and italian sausage in it......I too will be back later and we can put the mojo on sunny's house....and twisty...if any of that every went down, your not wearing them fucking suspenders bubba...........*


I just got done, I am full now...
See you late night for the mojo...



Twistyman said:


> *Hell..... I'm not proud.....
> 
> 
> I've got to run my anti virus... I'm dying of pop ups, where they weren't before and on the news they said the conflicker is still causing issues and slow running and pop up are one of its effects.......
> ...


I think I have the same thing. I am going to run a scan now. I am struggling out here today...slow, locked, re-boot....arrrgh! I hope your scan works!



misshestermoffitt said:


> *sending all my positive energy to Sunny*
> 
> (also using my telekinesis to make the Rich Canadian Lady to cough up full price)
> 
> and doing this......


Thanks Miss! I hope this is the one, I am about 'housed' out. I am catching a quick one with you and then doing a scan....



fdd2blk said:


> gonna go take a nap now.


I am thinking I am going to bed now.....I am wiped.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Vaping shake here its a mix of a lot of stuff, White Widow, Arjan's Haze, Northern Lights, Lavender, and others I can't remember.


what's the report on Lavender?

anyone had it?

im wondering if its worth spending my money on


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> what's the report on Lavender?
> 
> anyone had it?
> 
> im wondering if its worth spending my money on


Good stuff has a great taste . . . hard to describe thats probably why they call it lavender.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll check it out then.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think I have the same thing. I am going to run a scan now. I am struggling out here today...slow, locked, re-boot....arrrgh! I hope your scan works!


 *Conficker virus begins to attack computers*

* A malicious software program known as Conficker is slowly being activated, weeks after being dismissed as a false alarm, according to computer security experts. *



Last Updated: 11:38AM BST 25 Apr 2009


Conficker, also known as Downadup or Kido, was expected to wreak havoc on April 1 when it was due to be activated, but it failed to cause many problems. 
Internet virus experts, however, claim it is now quietly turning thousands of personal computers into servers of e-mail spam and installing spyware. 



The worm started spreading late last year, infecting millions of computers and turning them into "slaves" that respond to commands sent from a remote server that effectively controls an army of computers known as a botnet. 
Vincent Weafer, a vice president with Symantec Security Response, the research arm of one of the world's largest security software maker, Symantec Corp, said the unidentified creators of the worm were now beginning to use it for criminal purposes by loading more malicious software onto computers under their control. 
"Expect this to be long-term, slowly changing," he said of the worm. "It's not going to be fast, aggressive." 
Conficker installs a second virus, known as Waledac, that sends out e-mail spam without knowledge of the PC's owner, along with a fake anti-spyware program, Weafer said. 
The Waledac virus recruits the PCs into a second botnet that has existed for several years and specializes in distributing e-mail spam. 
Paul Ferguson, a senior researcher with Trend Micro Inc, the world's third-largest security software maker, said: "This is probably one of the most sophisticated botnets on the planet. 
"The guys behind this are very professional. They absolutely know what they are doing," said 
He said Conficker's authors likely installed a spam engine and another malicious software program on tens of thousands of computers since April 7. 
He said the worm will stop distributing the software on infected PCs on May 3 but more attacks will likely follow. 
"We expect to see a different component or a whole new twist to the way this botnet does business," said Ferguson, a member of The Conficker Working Group, an international alliance of companies fighting the worm. 
Researchers had feared the network controlled by the Conficker worm might be deployed on April 1 since the worm surfaced last year because it was programmed to increase communication attempts from that date. 
The security industry formed the task force to fight the worm, bringing widespread attention that experts said probably scared off the criminals who command the slave computers. 
The task force initially thwarted the worm using the Internet's traffic control system to block access to servers that control the slave computers. 
Viruses that turn PCs into slaves exploit weaknesses in Microsoft's Windows operating system. 
The Conficker worm is especially tricky because it can evade corporate firewalls by passing from an infected machine onto a USB memory stick, then onto another PC. 
The Conficker botnet is one of many such networks controlled by syndicates that authorities believe are based in eastern Europe, Southeast Asia, China and Latin America. 
__________________


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*I think I have a worm in my pocket........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm awakin' and a bakin'.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*I am seriously considering smoking some marijuana.*


**


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am seriously considering smoking some marijuana.*
> 
> 
> **


you have to consider?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have to consider?


*lol....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.photopumpkin.com/photo-blog/the-after-effects/


----------



## Kant (Apr 27, 2009)

ewwww...someone spilled their soda on her


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*I would piss myself too......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

Man, I am baked.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*that's a good thing....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 27, 2009)

morning guys.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes it is.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's a good thing....*


EVening!


Kant said:


> morning guys.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*mr bud bat.....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 27, 2009)

morning guys. So i finished off my bud last night and today starts day 1 of my hiatus


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*wow......?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning guys. So i finished off my bud last night and today starts day 1 of my hiatus


any particular reason?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

I wanna eat those fucking morels.


----------



## Kant (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm going to wait until i finish my grow before i smoke again. I figure that'll give me enough time to shed any level of tolerance that i might have. besides i'm tired of the crap around here. it'll be fun!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

What, giving it up for lent?


Kant said:


> morning guys. So i finished off my bud last night and today starts day 1 of my hiatus


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

lol lent was a month ago

anyway, found out les claypool will be playing relatively nearby. oh hell yes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know, I'm not religious.It's just a saying.


motorboater said:


> lol lent was a month ago
> 
> anyway, found out les claypool will be playing relatively nearby. oh hell yes


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*praise the loud........*


----------



## Kant (Apr 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What, giving it up for lent?


i'd give it up for lint but not lent.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't know, I'm not religious.It's just a saying.


not religous either.

i still practice lent though. no meat on fridays.

it's good self control


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

What's up, tips?


tipsgnob said:


> *praise the loud........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's up, tips?


*not much stoney...hot day 90f...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn, it's like......in the 50's tonight here.


tipsgnob said:


> *not much stoney...hot day 90f...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn, it's like......in the 50's tonight here.


*I started planting soybeans today and I am fucking worn out...*


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

5 in of snow tonight

trade?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*you know....I would actually trade for a cooler climate.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

Poor baby.


tipsgnob said:


> *I started planting soybeans today and I am fucking worn out...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 28, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers.......


----------



## brutalbuds (Apr 28, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MAWNIN BABY!!!!!!!
Oh yeah, DEFINITELY. HIGH. AS. A. BITCH.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning everyone! Wake n Bake....If I had a dollar for every time I have typed that I would be doing pretty good.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

morning all


----------



## brutalbuds (Apr 28, 2009)

What is everybody up to? I am listening to the band DD/MM/YY, check em out!
What are ya'll doin this fine morning?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

I am sitting here debating to take a run now or later....I am also looking at a pile of weed that I really want to smoke, NOW. So basically I am sitting here doing nothing, lol.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 28, 2009)

it's rainy and wet here, so it's yet another indoor day for me, guess I'll be doing this.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

I miss rainy days. I love them, it gives your body the chance to just relax. It never rains here for any length of time.
How you doing Miss?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Good day ladies... all....... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

Twisty did your scan work? Mine did and didn't...I am still having issues. I went on this site called A Face Place, it is a spa for women. My avast said it had a trojan and it did whatever to my computer...I am better, but, not fixed....Arrrrgh!

Morning.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone..


----------



## brutalbuds (Apr 28, 2009)

It's been raining nonstop here for the last 4 days or so! Thunder and lightning too. It's been nice and calming.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning Smoke....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

brutalbuds said:


> It's been raining nonstop here for the last 4 days or so! Thunder and lightning too. It's been nice and calming.


The lightning will make your grass nice and green!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Sunny How Are You. Sunny Here And 90 Today.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Good Morning Sunny How Are You. Sunny Here And 90 Today.


You must be my neighbor! I have the same forecast.....


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol you never know could be lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> lol you never know could be lol


Well I am leaving now for my morning run....So if you live in a 5 mile radius you will see me running by your house in just a few minutes! Just yell "Hey Sunny, the smoke is over here" I will u-turn it and smoke out with you!


----------



## brutalbuds (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> The lightning will make your grass nice and green!


If only my plants could get in on that! I need to catch some rainwater...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

brutalbuds said:


> If only my plants could get in on that! I need to catch some rainwater...


Put a bucket outside and catch the rain! Your plants would love it! I love doing outdoor grows because mother nature is the best resource!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok i will be the one standing on the front porch with smile and mj cig in my hand. watch out for the dogs.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 28, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> ok i will be the one standing on the front porch with smile and mj cig in my hand. watch out for the dogs.


Ok, I will see you in a few.

I will be back later, I am leaving now before it gets too hot! Have a good one!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty did your scan work? Mine did and didn't...I am still having issues. I went on this site called A Face Place, it is a spa for women. My avast said it had a trojan and it did whatever to my computer...I am better, but, not fixed....Arrrrgh!
> 
> Morning.


*Same here..some seems fixed some not... a friend at another place who knows her stuff big time gave me this place for free comp. Dr...etc... my system won't take it but check it out..
www.filehippo.com.. theres tons of scans..etc..
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 28, 2009)

blah, this rainy weather crap..... makes for wet sloppy dogs and muddy dog feet across the floors. 

My veggies outside are lovin it though. My onion sets are sprouting like crazy and the carrot seeds I planted about a week ago are popping up.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

sunny and beautiful here


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> blah, this rainy weather crap..... makes for wet sloppy dogs and muddy dog feet across the floors.
> 
> My veggies outside are lovin it though. My onion sets are sprouting like crazy and the carrot seeds I planted about a week ago are popping up.


*Its nice to see that this spring is kicking in a month earlier than last year....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

2 piece dry hammer .......................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 28, 2009)

Twisty's sportin those medals again I see.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Funny isn't it......


Nice glass man........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads..............*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Tips  How's the baby cow coming along? Is he getting big already?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Hey chumly......... finish seeding yet....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Tips  How's the baby cow coming along? Is he getting big already?


*OooooooK....does he at least look like you...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 28, 2009)

man this is medal city bright in here.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

hey tips, whats that over there ??? 


veal any one ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Tips  How's the baby cow coming along? Is he getting big already?


*he is getting big...he is already sold, but they will not come get him until he is a little older and does not need his mommy. I will have three more calves any time now.*



Twistyman said:


> *Hey chumly......... finish seeding yet....*


*1/2 way done...but it's dark and lightening right now, so I am staying inside.*



Twistyman said:


> *OooooooK....does he at least look like you...*


*there is a fair resemblance...he has my smile........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *he is getting big...he is already sold, but they will not come get him until he is a little older and does not need his mommy. I will have three more calves any time now.*
> 
> *1/2 way done...but it's dark and lightening right now, so i am staying inside.*
> 
> *there is a fair resemblance...he has my smile........*


*lol............... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> hey tips, whats that over there ???
> 
> 
> veal any one ?


*it cost me $798. to get a cow to market from calf to fullgrown. a veal calf would cost me $1000. and it's pretty cruel....but I love veal.........*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

any one else here about these fucking idoits in Washington sending a 747 to scare the shit out of working people in NYC ?? 



"For a half-hour, the Boeing 747 and F-16 jet circled the Statue of Liberty and the lower Manhattan skyline near the World Trade Center site. Offices evacuated. Dispatchers were inundated with calls. Witnesses thought the planes were flying dangerously low.

But the flyover was nothing but a photo op, apparently one of a series of flights to get pictures of the plane in front of national landmarks.

It was carried out by the Defense Department with little warning, infuriating New York officials and putting the White House on the defense. Even Mayor Michael Bloomberg didn't know about it, and he later called it "insensitive" to fly so near the site of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks. "

this is my favorite part !  \/

"The photo op was combined with a training exercise to save money, according to another administration official who also spoke on condition of anonymity because she was not authorized to speak publicly about the behind-the-scenes discussions about the flight."

 


"we're wasting all this money on a photo-op w/ this 747 , what can we do to save some ?"
" oh send a f-16 with it and call it a training - op ... that will save millions "

defense department saves the day again !


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2009)

you do know 911 was an inside job right?

please dont be a Sheeple

morning/afternoon


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

everytime i hear something about federal gov .... one phrase keeps repeating again and again and again in my head .... "FUCKING [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#"


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*All that for a photo shoot.. Obama's livid about that... some PR companies idea... someones going to get fired at least... sued should happen for causing stress...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2432652]
please dont be a Sheeple

[/quote]

what people beliefs/ideas am i following for you to say this ? 
i never said any thing about who/why/what was involved with 9/11....................................


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2009)

lol i was jus sayin man, it just came up


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

SICC";2432652]you do know 911 was an inside job right?
please dont be a Sheeple
morning/afternoon bongsmilie[/quote]
just saying this "you do know 911 was an inside job right" makes you a sheeple :shock: ... unless of course you've personally researched 9/11 ?? lol
[B]Sheeple[/B] is a [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Term_of_disparagement said:


> term of disparagement[/URL], a portmanteau created by combining the words "sheep" and "people."
> It is often used to denote persons who voluntarily acquiesce to a perceived authority, or suggestion without sufficient research to fully understand the scope of the ramifications involved in that decision, and thus undermine their own human individuality or in other cases give up certain rights. The implication of _sheeple_ is that as a collective, people believe whatever they are told, especially if told so by a perceived authority figure believed to be trustworthy, without processing it or doing adequate research to be sure that it is an accurate representation of the real world around them
> 
> [quote="SICC";2432691]lol i was jus sayin man, it just came up


bustn balls


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2009)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

........................


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2432652]you do know 911 was an inside job right?

please dont be a Sheeple

morning/afternoon [/QUOTE]

Come one SICC its pretty obvious they are too dumb to pull something off like that. I think people give the fed too much credit. Now maybe the CIA but they could not even tell if Iraq had and actual WMD's.

The CIA can't even fly Cocaine into Los Angeles without crashing the plane obviously lacking in the "mastermind" department.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> any one else here about these fucking idoits in Washington sending a 747 to scare the shit out of working people in NYC ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I wonder if they ever heard of that thing called photoshop?*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder if they ever heard of that thing called photoshop?*


It would cost at least a million dollars fro them to figure that out


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It would cost at least a million dollars fro them to figure that out


yea .... they'd have to hire an analyst first


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

*the focus group to study it would cost at least a million.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 28, 2009)

first there would have to be a panel to discuss the focus group and that'll take several years to accomplish.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> first there would have to be a panel to discuss the focus group and that'll take several years to accomplish.


*misssss.......*


----------



## motorboater (Apr 28, 2009)

Hell yes! NORML said that it would be legal for me to go get a MMJ card in another state, and that it would still be legal.

I'm excited. My medical history isn't "qualifying" here, but it is on the coast!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Hell yes! NORML said that it would be legal for me to go get a MMJ card in another state, and that it would still be legal.
> 
> I'm excited. My medical history isn't "qualifying" here, but it is on the coast!



so they told you you can get a medi card in another state...... and then goto a different state and grow is legal ? ... i dont think so


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

*my cousin has a mm card in california and he went to arizona to visit and got arrested for possession. ended up costing him over $2000....*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 28, 2009)

MMMA

MICHIGAN MEDICAL MARIJUANA ASSOSIATON!

down with it!

cause i live in the "high" five state

hello all, and goodbye now!

be back later!


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 29, 2009)

Wake and Bake!!    

Good morning everyone. What a lovely evening. Is anybody awake yet?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Pho3nix, I'm awake now, but you're probably long gone. Glad to have caught a glimpse of you though........  

Wake and bake......


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

morning all ! wake n bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry I missed you Phoenix! Tell Gryphonn hello from me.

Morning Weedman, Miss and all! Wake n Bake.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

morning sunny !
i got a good pic of my bush the other nite while flushing ... so here is her life in 4 pictures 

here she is from the start... been in for like 12 weeks + 


1\22








2\7









3\10







4\28


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

++++Rep!! They are absolutely beautiful Weedman. So healthy! Excellent job!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> ++++Rep!! They are absolutely beautiful Weedman. So healthy! Excellent job!!!


thanks  , its the same plant on different dates.
i believe i've found the budding limitation of the 400w hps
this one i kept to the back of the table too


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks  , its the same plant on different dates.
> i believe i've found the budding limitation of the 400w hps
> this one i kept to the back of the table too


Im guessing its very limited lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

twisty's here lurking in the shadows ..... come here.... come on out boy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*You beckoned o wasted one..... *


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You beckoned o wasted one..... *


good boy ! , now roll over ...... want a belly scratch ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 29, 2009)

Weedman  Ta-Da...... nice plant. 


Morning all........ What's the good word? 

Everyone dodging "Snoutbreak 2009" ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> good boy ! , now roll over ...... want a belly scratch ?


*With my belly thats a good days work.... I gave myself a bean shave... talk about bored................*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Weedman  Ta-Da...... nice plant.
> 
> 
> Morning all........ What's the good word?
> ...


thanks miss ! , its all a bunch of bs .... like 30 cases in the us ... hardly anything the media is making it out to be ...... fucking idiots



Twistyman said:


> *With my belly thats a good days work.... I gave myself a bean shave... talk about bored................*



haha, glad you've accomplished a good days work .. and so early too


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Stole this from hothouses post..
*





__________________


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

lol... check this vid 

[youtube]wJfYAJJYMqg[/youtube]


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

I just spent the last 45 minutes trying to get this piece of shit computer to work! I really want to take it down to the canal and throw it in!

Morning Twisty!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just spent the last 45 minutes trying to get this piece of shit computer to work! I really want to take it down to the canal and throw it in!
> 
> Morning Twisty!


alright u and twisty need to check this cheap pc, i use one at my work and my friend has one as well .... 329$ windows xp machine
very good for average users 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107711


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Weedman, I just bookmarked it! I know it is time for a new one, it really sucks when it doesn't work! I didn't realize how important the net was to me, until I didn't have it anymore, lol...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

they have a similar "emachine" one that is 229 but it comes with VISTA , isnt it weird that a computer with a older widows os (XP) is more expensive ?
i do not trust vista at all !


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

I have Vista on this computer, I prefer XP, it is more stable...imo.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

i just noticed, that link i posted for the hp computer has it listed as vista/xp downgrade....
DOWNGRADE DOWNGRADE DOWNGRADE (even tho its really a upgrade )

a guy i work with bought a cheap ish (500-600$ ) dell laptop w/vista from bestbuy
had nothing but problems .... he brought it to me to look at ... so i try to do a system restore ... like 20 different restore dates to choose from ... NONE of them work ... all come back with a error ... pfffffffffffffft


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just spent the last 45 minutes trying to get this piece of shit computer to work! I really want to take it down to the canal and throw it in!
> 
> Morning Twisty!


*Mines real bad lately... mozilla has an alert that gets sent to them when I crash, but now I get that popping up about 40 times a day but the "send alert" keeps failing.. plus my yahoo messenger was acting up.. and I was getting pop ups blocking mess. and mail page... plus when I click to go else where I get " can't find file" although it just says that and still links... slowly.. netpirate (comp genius) posted a thing about that "conflicker" still being real active till May 5th and maybe even later.. symptom's... pop ups.... slow to link to web.... inability to link to certain areas... the grim thing is that most of the infections aren't from shady sites like porn..etc, but are actually being caught at big name sites like google. yahoo.etc... and it changes your anti virus so it can't be found... she gave me a link for free help.. www.filehippo.com.. but it won't work on win 98.... I ran Avast anti virus..yahoo anti spy and PC tools clean disc (from Sunny) and we'll see if that helped...... I can work around the annoying shit as long as its not like a virus my friend got a few years ago that fried his motherboard......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I just spent the last 45 minutes trying to get this piece of shit computer to work! I really want to take it down to the canal and throw it in!
> 
> Morning Twisty!





420weedman said:


> they have a similar "emachine" one that is 229 but it comes with VISTA , isnt it weird that a computer with a older widows os (XP) is more expensive ?
> i do not trust vista at all !





Sunnysideup said:


> I have Vista on this computer, I prefer XP, it is more stable...imo.


*My old guitarist designs programs and makes 6 figure $$ he said that most of the Vista issues have been resolved... me I'd don't know shit about it... I've never seen XP or Vista so I have no Idea what they're like... I also heard that XP will soon be obsolete like my win 98 when the windows 7 (free trail download available now) is in full use... again just saying what I heard. definitely not gospel from me...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My old guitarist designs programs and makes 6 figure $$ he said that most of the Vista issues have been resolved... me I'd don't know shit about it... I've never seen XP or Vista so I have no Idea what they're like... I also heard that XP will soon be obsolete like my win 98 when the windows 7 (free trail download available now) is in full use... again just saying what I heard. definitely not gospel from me...*



anyone who has been using pcs and windows for 10 years will tell you "do not get vista!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

only hope is windows 7 , xp wont be obsolete untill windows makes another good os  ... prolly at least another 3 years before you see people start to move away from XP


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thats where I got burned.. when I bought a used comp I was told by a "expert" that I could download update... well I could have..... TWO YEARS earlier.... now they have 0 help for their old OS... like not being able to get parts fot a 10 year old car.. someone bought it and you'd think they'd maintain SOME updates.. what a fucking racket.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

We are in the same boat Twisty.. 
I think I am going to re-build this thing, here in a few. I think that is my only option at this point. Nothing is cleaning it, nothing. It is very frustrating, but, I need a computer. No way around that, I need one! I am hoping a re-build will work, but, who knows...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> We are in the same boat Twisty..
> I think I am going to re-build this thing, here in a few. I think that is my only option at this point. Nothing is cleaning it, nothing. It is very frustrating, but, I need a computer. No way around that, I need one! I am hoping a re-build will work, but, who knows...


*Story of my life... a day late and a dollar short..opps.. about 1.2 gig short..... but at least what I have has allowed me some good times with you folks.... not a bad screwing all in all....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> We are in the same boat Twisty..
> I think I am going to re-build this thing, here in a few. I think that is my only option at this point. Nothing is cleaning it, nothing. It is very frustrating, but, I need a computer. No way around that, I need one! I am hoping a re-build will work, but, who knows...


how old is your computer ?
i build my own personally ..... but there is a very good chance all you have to do is format and install windows XP and you'll be happy again


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads....you guys having puter problems...mmm...mmm*
*do what I do...I have a long screwdriver and when my pc acts up I stick the screwdriver in one of those little holes and I jam it all around and I then I have a can of wd-40 I spray in the hole.....works every time....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> how old is your computer ?
> i build my own personally ..... but there is a very good chance all you have to do is format and install windows XP and you'll be happy again


It is about 3yrs old. I just went and got my discs and I am getting ready to give it a try! At this point, I am willing to try anything.



tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads....you guys having puter problems...mmm...mmm*
> *do what I do...I have a long screwdriver and when my pc acts up I stick the screwdriver in one of those little holes and I jam it all around and I then I have a can of wd-40 I spray in the hole.....works every time....*


Morning there, Daddy!

If I tried something like this, I would probably electrocute myself...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads....you guys having puter problems...mmm...mmm*
> *do what I do...I have a long screwdriver and when my pc acts up I stick the screwdriver in one of those little holes and I jam it all around and I then I have a can of wd-40 I spray in the hole.....works every time....*


i here that works for yeast infections too 



Sunnysideup said:


> It is about 3yrs old. I just went and got my discs and I am getting ready to give it a try! At this point, I am willing to try anything.


back up your personal shit on a cd or whatever format and put xp on , i guarantee you'll love it long time


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*how do I install a new hard drive? I know how to physically do it, but how do I get everything off my old hard drive?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i here that works for yeast infections too
> 
> 
> 
> back up your personal shit on a cd or whatever format and put xp on , i guarantee you'll love it long time


*nice looking plant weedman...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how do I install a new hard drive? I know how to physically do it, but how do I get everything off my old hard drive?*


*A flash drive thingy I think.. stick in usb port and load files in/on it..?? $20.00... I was thinking that when I can get a new one... but then you/we may take any virus with it... I'm just not savvy enough...with my luck I'll get a super comp and add my win 98 viruses to it....
DOH......!!!
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2009)

gardening is great fun


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how do I install a new hard drive? I know how to physically do it, but how do I get everything off my old hard drive?*


first you physically do it, make sure its hooked up rite 
when you turn the computer back on you it will boot normally and when you goto "my computer" you should see a new drive ... which will then need to be formatted, widows will format when you install it so you can just install windows on the new drive and once thats done, you can drag and drop files from your old one



tipsgnob said:


> *nice looking plant weedman...*


Thanks ! 



Twistyman said:


> *A flash drive thingy I think.. stick in usb port and load files in/on it..?? $20.00... I was thinking that when I can get a new one... but then you/we may take any virus with it... I'm just not savvy enough...with my luck I'll get a super comp and add my win 98 viruses to it....
> DOH......!!!
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is about 3yrs old. I just went and got my discs and I am getting ready to give it a try! At this point, I am willing to try anything.
> 
> 
> Morning there, Daddy!
> ...


*morning sunny girl.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> first you physically do it, make sure its hooked up rite
> when you turn the computer back on you it will boot normally and when you goto "my computer" you should see a new drive ... which will then need to be formatted, widows will format when you install it so you can just install windows on the new drive and once thats done, you can drag and drop files from your old one
> 
> 
> Thanks !


*You comp peeps freak me out.. I still can't burn a CD... or make a file..when I tried it went to OZ.. (think toto, not weed)..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how do I install a new hard drive? I know how to physically do it, but how do I get everything off my old hard drive?*


No idea, I am winging it all over here...



420weedman said:


> i here that works for yeast infections too
> 
> 
> 
> back up your personal shit on a cd or whatever format and put xp on , i guarantee you'll love it long time


I read this and then went to my closet and got out an extra hard drive! I am going to start in a few minutes, thanks!



Twistyman said:


> *A flash drive thingy I think.. stick in usb port and load files in/on it..?? $20.00... I was thinking that when I can get a new one... but then you/we may take any virus with it... I'm just not savvy enough...with my luck I'll get a super comp and add my win 98 viruses to it....
> DOH......!!!
> *


I am wondering if I will be bringing my virus over to my extra hard drive too. I don't know where it is on my computer.



robert 14617 said:


> gardening is great fun


That plant looks mighty tasty! Good job!

Your lunulas look pretty darn nice too! Nice hands, I am impressed.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2009)

thats my wifes hands mine look old


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thats my wifes hands mine look old


Ooooops! Sorry! Now I know why I was impressed! She has pretty hands.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thats my wifes hands mine look old


*Plus yours have callouses on the palms..........


let go of that thing....... 
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2009)

but the hair that grows from the palms is nice and soft


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> but the hair that grows from the palms is nice and soft


*Do you trim yours.....?? brylcreen a little dab will do you..brylcreen... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*robert is the master of his own domain.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*The home version of "Wack A mole"............... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*you guys realize we may never hear from sunny again......!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 29, 2009)

Howdy..........I gotta go take a bath.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy..........I gotta go take a bath.


*You keep that up and all the boys are going to go into a dry hump..... ...
glad I lost a medal... damned near drown in the tub last night.. between the two medals and my steel hip I went right to the bottom...... 
*


----------



## motorboater (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A flash drive thingy I think.. stick in usb port and load files in/on it..?? $20.00... I was thinking that when I can get a new one... but then you/we may take any virus with it... I'm just not savvy enough...with my luck I'll get a super comp and add my win 98 viruses to it....*
> *DOH......!!!*


You can download a free anti-virus. Search AVG, download it, and use it. It's better than having no protection.

I would suggest purchasing Norton Anti-Virus for $60 or whatever. It's worth it to have a computer that runs smoothly.

Another solution would be to use a system restore command. This will revert all of your files, folders, programs, etc., back to what they were at an earlier date. This would eliminate any changes in the registry, and whatever is on your computer. The drawback is that you will also lose all of your information that has been added since the last system restore point.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy..........I gotta go take a bath.


*not for me you don't... I like it stinky........*


----------



## sammy davis (Apr 29, 2009)

Wake N' Bake, Today is a great day, no work, my only responsibility today is finding a new timer and swinging by IKEA.... all stoned... all day


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

norton blows =P ... 60$ every year ... pfffffffffft
a good free one is AVG
twisty is beyond system restore i believe and im not sure what ver of windows he has ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

motorboater said:


> You can download a free anti-virus. Search AVG, download it, and use it. It's better than having no protection.
> 
> I would suggest purchasing Norton Anti-Virus for $60 or whatever. It's worth it to have a computer that runs smoothly.
> 
> Another solution would be to use a system restore command. This will revert all of your files, folders, programs, etc., back to what they were at an earlier date. This would eliminate any changes in the registry, and whatever is on your computer. The drawback is that you will also lose all of your information that has been added since the last system restore point.


*I have Avast free... I tried a AVG one and half way through install it said my system isn't compatible, same when I tried to install XP..20 min in it said missing some file.. ...(I have win 98.).. I'll keep with this till I can get another... the norton is ranked lower than kasparoff(sp?)......
plus $60.00 is hard when on pension... I know I'll eventually need one for a better comp, but not this piece of shit...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, you poor baby.Maybe you should work out, so next time you have two medals,you can lift them,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *You keep that up and all the boys are going to go into a dry hump..... ...
> glad I lost a medal... damned near drown in the tub last night.. between the two medals and my steel hip I went right to the bottom......
> *


Norton is a resource hog.And it takes a special tool to dig it out of your system.I use avira.It's free.And some viruses actually place themselves in your system restore...so that's why you have to turn it off, restart, and turn it back on after cleaning some malware.It's called a "flush."


motorboater said:


> You can download a free anti-virus. Search AVG, download it, and use it. It's better than having no protection.
> 
> I would suggest purchasing Norton Anti-Virus for $60 or whatever. It's worth it to have a computer that runs smoothly.
> 
> Another solution would be to use a system restore command. This will revert all of your files, folders, programs, etc., back to what they were at an earlier date. This would eliminate any changes in the registry, and whatever is on your computer. The drawback is that you will also lose all of your information that has been added since the last system restore point.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*I have blue sky and I pay an extra $5 a month for anti-virus and spyware stuff...*


----------



## sammy davis (Apr 29, 2009)

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page 

This is how you fix your virus problems...


----------



## motorboater (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you tried re-installing Win98? That should take care of the missing file that XP needs, not to mention it will fix some of your registry errors.

Norton is the only one i know about. its alright. made my computer slow for a little while, but its running great again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 29, 2009)

ALL of my stuff is free.And I rarely get anything.Like once in six months if that.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have blue sky and I pay an extra $5 a month for anti-virus and spyware stuff...*


Yeah, lol, not everyone can afford a mac!


sammy davis said:


> http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
> 
> This is how you fix your virus problems...




WELL...I'm off to bathe and go hunt mushrooms.Be back later.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*bye stoney mac............*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, you poor baby.Maybe you should work out, so next time you have two medals,you can lift them,lol.
> 
> Norton is a resource hog.And it takes a special tool to dig it out of your system.I use avira.It's free.And some viruses actually place themselves in your system restore...so that's why you have to turn it off, restart, and turn it back on after cleaning some malware.It's called a "flush."


*That clean disc you turned me onto was the cats meow... works great for stoppong my constant crashes.. not completely..but about 75%..*



tipsgnob said:


> *I have blue sky and I pay an extra $5 a month for anti-virus and spyware stuff...*


*If I had XP the cable company has complete protection for $7.95 a month.... *



motorboater said:


> Have you tried re-installing Win98? That should take care of the missing file that XP needs, not to mention it will fix some of your registry errors.
> 
> Norton is the only one i know about. its alright. made my computer slow for a little while, but its running great again.


*I have a home made copy here..but I'm scared if I get 1/2 way through it'll ask for product code or some shit and I'll be toast...... better some than nothing...
I have XP with code and all.. but no SP2... I wish I knew all this... when I installed mozilla I was going to remove IE program in control panel till my program designer friend said that will screw me big time... I wish he lived around here now... when I say I know 0 I mean it.. I've only used a comp for stuff besides games for 15 months and mostly self taught & fucked...*


----------



## motorboater (Apr 29, 2009)

shit man

you should be able to find a product code very easily online.

i could even give you mine if we still have win98 laying around somewhere


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*No sweat... as I said I'm thankful (even if grumpy) to be able to do this.......
got good grow info... made good friends, saw some brawls...
a bit of "FUCKING SHIT BASTARD MACHINE" is a small price for what I've reaped......



















stupid comp....
*


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 29, 2009)

this is a drive by post...just hoping everyone is well here at RIU and hoping my hectic schedule slows down soon....peace

G Bb C G Bb Db C G Bb C Bb G


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

What up Kilo! Long time no see, hope all is well.


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 29, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What up Kilo! Long time no see, hope all is well.



all is well enough....some aches and pains but overall I'm doing fine.....miss hanging out here, but the job, wife, grow, guitar, astronomy, truck repair, blah, blah, blah, I just don't have the spare time right now....be back again more consistently when all this shite blows over (mainly my job and the wife not working going on two years)
......I do update my journal at least once a week so stop by whenever............peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

Will do, good to hear from you


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hi Kilo... good to see you're around........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> this is a drive by post...just hoping everyone is well here at RIU and hoping my hectic schedule slows down soon....peace
> 
> G Bb C G Bb Db C G Bb C Bb G


*hey kilo...*
http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]EdEQkRq_xrw[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Good album... that and Gasoline Alley were worn down and unplayable on my stereo.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*I need food... back soon...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That clean disc you turned me onto was the cats meow... works great for stoppong my constant crashes.. not completely..but about 75%..*
> 
> 
> *If I had XP the cable company has complete protection for $7.95 a month.... *
> ...


if you have XP with a key code, thats all you need ... SP2 will automatically download with windows updates


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

[youtube]VRtVcYAc_CY[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I'll let you know how mushroom hunting went.Back later.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'll let you know how mushroom hunting went.Back later.


*I have an uncle that used a hog trained to find mushrooms.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2009)

whats good stoners, baked at work, feelin great


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> if you have XP with a key code, thats all you need ... SP2 will automatically download with windows updates


*I have a brand new XP.. and I found my win 98 disc with key.. but the XP says some file is missing.. and as I said I know 0 about it.. I don't know what format, zip, pdf, gif.exe or anything is.. some when it says file XYZ is missing I don't know where what or why.. I'll try again when I get some smoke to relax and try again..then write down whats missing and maybe you can help then...

I lose my comp and your dead... your families dead.... your lawn is dead..... Oh wait... no google earth.... where do you live...?? stick your addy in the post....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I have a brand new XP.. and I found my win 98 disc with key.. but the XP says some file is missing.. and as I said I know 0 about it.. I don't know what format, zip, pdf, gif.exe or anything is.. some when it says file XYZ is missing I don't know where what or why.. I'll try again when I get some smoke to relax and try again..then write down whats missing and maybe you can help then...*
> 
> *I lose my comp and your dead... your families dead.... your lawn is dead..... Oh wait... no google earth.... where do you live...?? stick your addy in the post....*


*calm down big fella.............*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I have a brand new XP.. and I found my win 98 disc with key.. but the XP says some file is missing.. and as I said I know 0 about it.. I don't know what format, zip, pdf, gif.exe or anything is.. some when it says file XYZ is missing I don't know where what or why.. I'll try again when I get some smoke to relax and try again..then write down whats missing and maybe you can help then...
> 
> I lose my comp and your dead... your families dead.... your lawn is dead..... Oh wait... no google earth.... where do you live...?? stick your addy in the post....
> *


is it a UPGRADE cd or the FULL version ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *calm down big fella.............*


 *The virus level is 5..imminent pandemic... us not my comp......*



420weedman said:


> is it a UPGRADE cd or the FULL version ?


*What are you... a sadist... 
the XP is the honest to god brand new 
home edition.... 
like I said when I'm straight I'll throw this fucking thing out the window if it so much as beeps at me... Saturday I get my puffables, and all will be right in the world..well in my living room anyway... then I'll try to load XP... write down what problem is and come crying to you.... thanks......

Just in case of disaster... move family away.... 
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

well think of this, if its the full version .... it assumes you have nothing .... so what the fuck could you be missing ?

if your installing while running win 98 ... that might be your problem
the computer should restart and boot from the install cd it self


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 29, 2009)

Twisty, how long do they have to hang after the chop.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 29, 2009)

my water heater went out, gps in truck went out, flat tire working today. have i done something to upset someone.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> my water heater went out, gps in truck went out, flat tire working today. have i done something to upset someone.


maybe your just a lucky guy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Twisty, how long do they have to hang after the chop.


*Till the stem snaps.. them put in jars 3/4 full... open daily, burp old air out and move weed around.. I'd suggest pouring out and re jarring.. keep in jars as long as possible.. burping daily... 

I've never had enough to cure it...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> well think of this, if its the full version .... it assumes you have nothing .... so what the fuck could you be missing ?
> 
> if your installing while running win 98 ... that might be your problem
> the computer should restart and boot from the install cd it self


*I know there is a install when you have an existing win OS.. and one if you don't... but I had a hard enough time with the point and click way with existing OS.. just the thought of a fresh from start install puckers my sphincter ... like I said I make one mistake and I can't afford a repair guy or a new comp... Now that I found 98 cd I'll re read the XP installation guide.. it just freaks me out the thought of being gone...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 29, 2009)

Good evening....... after dinner bake......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good evening....... after dinner bake......


*Hi miss.... 

this %%$#^&%$^&% place is slower than ever today... I can't even go back by clicking toolbar back arrows..I keep getting "thanks for posting" over and over.... 
no ones here and it runs like shit... you think they're trying to tell us something...
*


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

good morning people


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*How do bud bat........ what you up to...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

eh. not much. it's been a pretty boring day.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Same here... been straight a while and have to wait for Sat.... oh well...two more days....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*am I the only high person here tonight?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

it seems so...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*oh noooo..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *am I the only high person here tonight?*


*Yes... and you're pissing me off so knock it off.............. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yes... and you're pissing me off so knock it off.............. *


*doodyhead.........*


----------



## SweetCheeba (Apr 29, 2009)

Ya know it is better. to smoke that shit upon the morning time....Oh! and when you wake and bake you know that everything will be just fine...So fine.. Slightly Stoopid pretty much is preaching for stoners


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

SweetCheeba said:


> Ya know it is better. to smoke that shit upon the morning time....Oh! and when you wake and bake you know that everything will be just fine...So fine.. Slightly Stoopid pretty much is preaching for stoners


*Preaching to the choir there my friend.... hallelujah....!!!*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 29, 2009)

twisty thanks for the infor. first timer, man im happyyyy. thanks again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*w w w wake and b b b bake.......*


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

welcome back tips. are you sufficiently stoned?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*yes mr bud bat....I be high......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2009)

i are high


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*pie are square..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*sicc dogg in the house...........*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2009)

yea yea yea yea yea yea yea yea yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

damn is this the bump thread?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 29, 2009)

Howdy, all.Mushroom hunting was disappointing, as I knew it would be.I got nothing.But the old man insisted they were finding grays.He was wrong.However, when it warms up this weekend............


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy, all.Mushroom hunting was disappointing, as I knew it would be.I got nothing.But the old man insisted they were finding grays.He was wrong.However, when it warms up this weekend............



great lazy day here (accept for work)..... I love my family


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 29, 2009)

How ya doing?


theloadeddragon said:


> great lazy day here (accept for work)..... I love my family


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

eh..... good.... smoking  ..... had a very pleasant day, relaxing...... Like I said... I love my beautiful family..... AND I got two new puppies,


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 30, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers........


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

mornin miss how have things been in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Hi miss...... another sunny morning here.. hey rob...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

still dark out want to go check on my kc brains mind bender ,one male and three female started four of ten seeds now i get to make more seeds ,so far so good


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning everyone. Another hot day here in swampville.....
Wake n Bake!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Morning Sunny........ back in 20... plant feeding time...*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

morning all ! are you looking for trippy shrooms stoney ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> morning all ! are you looking for trippy shrooms stoney ?


Morning Weedman! 
I was wondering about the same thing, I have never hunted for mushrooms. I feel like I may be missing out on something.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

hey sunny  shrooms are good .... i wouldnt know what to look for .. and thats bad

dont care for the ones you put on salad =P


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

just ask alice when shes ten feet tall


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> hey sunny  shrooms are good .... i wouldnt know what to look for .. and thats bad
> 
> dont care for the ones you put on salad =P


Wanted to let you know, I did re-build my computer and it worked, so far! Thanks for all your advice yesterday!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wanted to let you know, I did re-build my computer and it worked, so far! Thanks for all your advice yesterday!


good to hear 
twisty is the next victim ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning Rob, Sunny, Twisty and Weedman, 

It's another rainy day here. 

Another good day for this.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

I could kill for a rainy day! I miss those days, soooooooooooooo much!
Enjoy it Miss, kick back and smoke....Oh yeah!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Morning Rob, Sunny, Twisty and Weedman,
> 
> It's another rainy day here.
> 
> Another good day for this.....


morning miss ! sunny here about 56F , a couple more days till the weekend


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and on the mushrooms, I'm sure Stoney was out looking for Morel mushrooms, she mentioned grays, which I think come up first, then the black ones come later. They're a spring thing in the midwest, people soak them in salt water for 24 hours then fry them in butter. Not my thing, I like to get high and wander around in the woods to hunt for them, but I don't eat them. 









The first mushroom I ever found was a "peckerhead" and it look like a peckerhead.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Man, I would think you would have to really know what you are doing to look for them...One wrong pick could end it for you....I love mushrooms in butter with bacon and onions....but, I buy them at the store. I would probably pick the wrong ones and wipe out my family, D'oh!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man, I would think you would have to really know what you are doing to look for them...One wrong pick could end it for you....I love mushrooms in butter with bacon and onions....but, I buy them at the store. I would probably pick the wrong ones and wipe out my family, D'oh!


*Or have the squirts for a week.... No pain, no strain...just sit there and drain...*


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 30, 2009)

I Love making space cakes with skunk, the taste is amazing! I think i might make a white widow batch sometime. Getting up for work at 7.00am getting baked always fucks me up haha.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Or have the squirts for a week.... No pain, no strain...just sit there and drain...*


Well, that would suck too! Atleast it is better than my 'death' version, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well, that would suck too! Atleast it is better than my 'death' version, lol.


*I'm not sure of that.. I've suffered IBS (gut rot) for years..so bad your sitting on can holding a bucket because cramps are so bad it makes you sick to the stomach.. believe me death might be easier......*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

i've noticed smoking weed works great for stomach cramps / runssss


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i've noticed smoking weed works great for stomach cramps / runssss


*Thats one of the illnesses I have that allowed me to get my MM card forms..

I could stop taking pantoloc..imodium..xanax..all for stomach.. plus an assortment of pain meds for arthritis pain.... when I go to pharmacy it doesn't all fit into a small bag.. I get the mega bag.. so out of 8 meds I can drop to 3.. all for COPD..
*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

its wierd.... I can wake up and be groggy and shaky and hazey.... then I drink coffee to try and wake myself up..... but after I have finished a cup of coffee Im still groggy and shaky and hazy..... until I spark up that bowl.... It takes forever and is very difficult to type correctly unless I smoke a bowl..... so I wake and bake every day....... wonder what my typing would be like if I ran out of herb.....? Goodmorning anyways..... thats all I came in to say,


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

* Weedman..

I put the XP in.. I ran the compatibility scan.. before I just looked at web site and it said my system had enough power etc..this is what I got..

HARDWARE THAT MIGHT NEED ADDITIONAL FILES :
HSP56 Micromodem..................

SOFTWARE THAT DOES NOT SUPPORT XP: 
HSP56 Micromodem.
Java (in control panel)..........

SOFTWARE THAT MIGHT NOT SUPPORT XP:
Install videotron security service (I tried to get their sec. package, but OS not big enough..need IE 5+)
Mixer(startup program ?)......
Preferences (Startup program).......
Start Service (Startup program)....

this is exactly what was written.................


*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> * Weedman..
> 
> I put the XP in.. I ran the compatibility scan.. before I just looked at web site and it said my system had enough power etc..this is what I got..
> 
> ...


i dont see any problems really .... your not using a dial-up connection are you ?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2440568]morning/afternoon

[/quote]

Yeah... whatcha puffin??? Purple Kush and EC Sour DEE here,


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2009)

Got the always Classic Bubba Kush 

and my FAV


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i dont see any problems really .... your not using a dial-up connection are you ?


*I'm on cable hi speed with cable phone... but when I was reading it said if I install I may have problems hooking up to net.... I found my IP CD so I'm going to read that and call to find out why this modem is an issue.. I had a basic one before but they changed to a bigger one when I went hi speed and added phone.... then if no answers I give up.... I'll wait till I can get a "just plug in and go " one.... every time I try "free updates" I get hosed.. there was one for Yahoo toolbar last month.. I clicked it... and didn't get new one... lost old one and my yahoo mail..it came back two weeks later after I sent about 20 emails to them...I don't know how......it just was there one day when I went on...

Thanks for your help.....& patience..... but I give up...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

*don't give up twisty....*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm on cable hi speed with cable phone... but when I was reading it said if I install I may have problems hooking up to net.... I found my IP CD so I'm going to read that and call to find out why this modem is an issue.. I had a basic one before but they changed to a bigger one when I went hi speed and added phone.... then if no answers I give up.... I'll wait till I can get a "just plug in and go " one.... every time I try "free updates" I get hosed.. there was one for Yahoo toolbar last month.. I clicked it... and didn't get new one... lost old one and my yahoo mail..it came back two weeks later after I sent about 20 emails to them...I don't know how......it just was there one day when I went on...
> 
> Thanks for your help.....& patience..... but I give up...
> *


you have a cable modem, so that "HSP 56 micromodem" is your dial up modem so you dont even need it to work ..

your yahoo toolbar issue...... are you the guy who clicks on everything that says " NEW [email protected][email protected]! CLICK HERE NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## motorboater (Apr 30, 2009)

any of you cats ever try the Black Kush? It was by far the greatest Kush that I have ever vaped. The lung expansion would make you feel like someone punched you in the chest.

I wish I could figure out what the genetics were.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have your task and tool bars locked so they can't be changed?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Poor Twisty....

Twisty, I just re did my whole computer yesterday. I wiped it totally out and put in the restore discs and now it is running like it is brand new. You should try that.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Poor Twisty....
> 
> Twisty, I just re did my whole computer yesterday. I wiped it totally out and put in the restore discs and now it is running like it is brand new. You should try that.


twisty's scared


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

wait what prob is Twisty having?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> twisty's scared


I know, he is worried he won't have a computer left when he is done....I really don't think that will happen though! I wish he would just try it, once.

How you doing? Smoking anything good?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

still at work ... i want to leave NOW ... lol 
i snuck out and hit the dugout a couple times tho 

when i get home im packing the bong with some white widow


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Loaded- Twisty is having computer problems, with pop ups etc...Weedman has been helping him out but Twisty only agrees to go so far....Sort of like a stubborn date...He will come around, I hope.

LOL Weedman, you still sneaking out? I knew you would become a regular after your first time! Good for you!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

yea i try  this dugout makes it easy..... takes like 20 seconds for me to pull it out pack it, hit it, and put it away again


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> you have a cable modem, so that "HSP 56 micromodem" is your dial up modem so you dont even need it to work ..
> 
> your yahoo toolbar issue...... are you the guy who clicks on everything that says " NEW [email protected][email protected]! CLICK HERE NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


*Not everything... just the yahoo and mozilla stuff... it usually serves me well... the mozilla was the best click I ever did...

sorry about disappearing a while.. killer headache...
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> Poor Twisty....
> 
> Twisty, I just re did my whole computer yesterday. I wiped it totally out and put in the restore discs and now it is running like it is brand new. You should try that.


....*but ....

As for scared..it like if I tell you to remove you glove compartment door and remove inside box and look behind there on the fire wall and remove LCM (light control module)... sounds like jibberish to you, but in old 84 Camero thats where all the lights control box was.... thats the way I am when I hear this "do this" comp stuff.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Hello..... anybody home..........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Twisty, I'm hanging for afternoon bake.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

home now, white widow


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

*headache better twisty?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *headache better twisty?*


*Much... thanks tips... I only get them a few tomes a year and a couple are bad... today was a bad one...... I know I'm lucky on that front... some people get a lot.... I knew a girl who's migraines made you want to cry just watching her suffer... serious pain.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Was the site just down to everyone..... Boy this morning it was running great... even early afternoon....... now I'm getting that thank you for post thingy.... whats odd is I can't use the toolbar back arrow...it gets to that thank you post and keeps coming up that......

If you hear a crash its my comp....skydiving off my balcony.... and the splat is me following.... 
*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

twisty, man you crazy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> twisty, man you crazy


*And it took 55 years of practice to get this way........ *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........1st case of swine flu here in Quebec......
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....!!
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*No one coming out to play............ *


----------



## Kant (Apr 30, 2009)

good morning twisty.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Twisty, Bud Bat, all others who might be around. 

...... after Survivor bake......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't watch survivor, I AM a survivor, and a real one too!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Twisty, Bud Bat, all others who might be around.
> 
> ...... after Survivor bake......


*I can't believe coach is still there...*

*good evening knuckleheads........*


----------



## motorboater (Apr 30, 2009)

i thought that ruderalis was crap...

boy was i wrong. i checked out my buddy's harvest tonight and it was lovely. easily had as many trichromes as the purple kush ive been smoking. I didn't get to try any, but I will be putting some in the Volcano tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Kant said:


> good morning twisty.





misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Twisty, Bud Bat, all others who might be around.
> 
> ...... after Survivor bake......





tipsgnob said:


> *I can't believe coach is still there...*
> 
> *good evening knuckleheads........*


*So the night shift slacks off when I'm not watching.... I'm checking your punch cards.....*



motorboater said:


> i thought that ruderalis was crap...
> 
> boy was i wrong. i checked out my buddy's harvest tonight and it was lovely. easily had as many trichromes as the purple kush ive been smoking. I didn't get to try any, but I will be putting some in the Volcano tomorrow afternoon.


*Mine are freaking me out too....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

*my peekapoo is not feeling well, I may have to make the journey to emergency vet......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my peekapoo is not feeling well, I may have to make the journey to emergency vet......*


*Bummer.... whats a peekspoo..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Bummer.... whats a peekspoo..... *


peekapoo....


----------



## motorboater (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So the night shift slacks off when I'm not watching.... I'm checking your punch cards.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Mine are freaking me out too....*


what are your genetics? I think that his was a Trainwreck cross. Similar smell, same structure. Only yielded a quarter oz though lol, but it was only under an 80w aeroponic garden


----------



## Kant (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So the night shift slacks off when I'm not watching.... I'm checking your punch cards.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Mine are freaking me out too....*


I promise we're still here. we're just doing what stoners do best


----------



## motorboater (Apr 30, 2009)

ahahaha

a couple of my stoner friends quit for 6 months or whatever to pass a clean hair test

they didnt get the jobs anyway

what a waste of time


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

*I need a drug test that shows if I'm high enough....*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

I'm so fucking pissed.I just found out my 17 year old niece is pregnant.And of course, she absorbed her idiot mother's catholic beliefs just enough to not contemplate having an abortion.What really pisses me off is my brother knew she was fucking her boyfriend-hell, they did it in her room when he was there-and didn't rush her to get the pill.Made her use condoms, said it made them more responsible.Bullshit.What teenagers who have been together two years are gonna use condoms?I would never let my girls fuck in my house when they were underage, and if I suspect anything, it's birth control city.What a waste of a life.


----------



## diemdepyro (May 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm so fucking pissed.I just found out my 17 year old niece is pregnant.And of course, she absorbed her idiot mother's catholic beliefs just enough to not contemplate having an abortion.What really pisses me off is my brother knew she was fucking her boyfriend-hell, they did it in her room when he was there-and didn't rush her to get the pill.Made her use condoms, said it made them more responsible.Bullshit.What teenagers who have been together two years are gonna use condoms?I would never let my girls fuck in my house when they were underage, and if I suspect anything, it's birth control city.What a waste of a life.


Not a waste yet. The girl may grow up to be an acceptable mommie.


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm so fucking pissed.I just found out my 17 year old niece is pregnant.And of course, she absorbed her idiot mother's catholic beliefs just enough to not contemplate having an abortion.What really pisses me off is my brother knew she was fucking her boyfriend-hell, they did it in her room when he was there-and didn't rush her to get the pill.Made her use condoms, said it made them more responsible.Bullshit.What teenagers who have been together two years are gonna use condoms?I would never let my girls fuck in my house when they were underage, and if I suspect anything, it's birth control city.What a waste of a life.


wow. i'm sorry stoney. Is she considering giving the kid up for adoption? or is she going to try and raise it?


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*This is for Sunny......*

*YouTube - Snowball - Our Dancing Cockatoo*



*What a freaky dream... tips is going to be pissed.......
We were driving tips' van with a stupid guy I know at the wheel (not tips)... 1st he cuts off a car and we go help the people.... then we left.... and later he goes to park to do a puff... as he's backing up to park by the lake he gets too close and rolls backwards down the slope into the lake... he gets out but I'm trapped in the back... so I had to try and kick out the large tinted window.......... so I'm hammering at the window to get out but it wouldn't break....... then......................
..................................................................................................
I woke up... Now I'm all fucked up.... I need to sleep some more to see if I made it.........

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 1, 2009)

Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning It's Friday. Hope You Make It Twisty,But With My Luck,Maybe I Should Pull Against You.


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

............. Even Pooh is watching his Back ...


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *This is for Sunny......*
> 
> *YouTube - Snowball - Our Dancing Cockatoo*
> 
> ...


hehehe. that sounds like a fun dream.

w00t. it's a head banging cockatoo!


----------



## ph03nix (May 1, 2009)

Evening folks. Just having a quick bake.   

How are we all tonight?


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Hi sweety...... How are you and Gryphonn on this night (there of course)...??? hope you guys are still having good times.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

Twisty, what's with the drowning dream? 

Stoney, I know how you feel about your niece, mine is 21 and pregnant....AGAIN.... her first one is 3 now. It's the same baby daddy, but he's managed to go out and have one with another girl inbetween. It's a fucking mess. Dumbasses, I even harp on her about birth control and protection, but apparently she's just an idiot. 

but anyway....... WAKE AND BAKE...... 

WORLDWIDE MARIJUANA MARCH ....... TOMORROW.....who's going to stand and be counted?


----------



## ph03nix (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Twisty. We're both good... if you discount the ex and his stupidness that is...  

And how have you been, our friend??


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

Hey Pho3nix. What's happening? How are things in the land down under?


----------



## ph03nix (May 1, 2009)

Hey Hester... how's things girl?

and Stoney... 
We just recently found out our daughter is pregnant. She's almost 17. There's not much we can do about it really, so we're all pretty excited. All we can do is support her as much as we can. That's my opinion anyway...


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, what's with the drowning dream?
> 
> Stoney, I know how you feel about your niece, mine is 21 and pregnant....AGAIN.... her first one is 3 now. It's the same baby daddy, but he's managed to go out and have one with another girl inbetween. It's a fucking mess. Dumbasses, I even harp on her about birth control and protection, but apparently she's just an idiot.
> 
> ...


I wish I could go.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

I'm still planning on going, I can't believe there is one near me, there is usually NOTHING near me.


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I need a drug test that shows if I'm high enough....*





misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, what's with the drowning dream?



*Beats me... I wasn't impressed... plus you wake all jumpy.....*


ph03nix said:


> Thanks Twisty. We're both good... if you discount the ex and his stupidness that is...
> 
> And how have you been, our friend??


*Didn't wake up dead so I'm doing good....... screw the ex...... they usually are putz's... 1st you EX- communicate... and if no ones looking Ex ecute... dingos will hide evidence.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Off shopping.... back in an hour or so........ damn rain.... *


----------



## ph03nix (May 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Beats me... I wasn't impressed... plus you wake all jumpy.....*
> 
> 
> *Didn't wake up dead so I'm doing good....... screw the ex...... they usually are putz's... 1st you EX- communicate... and if no ones looking Ex ecute... dingos will hide evidence.....*


Don't tempt me.... 

Take it easy man.


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm still planning on going, I can't believe there is one near me, there is usually NOTHING near me.


The closest one That I know of is in chicago but that's like 200+ miles away and I don't have a car. Not to mention I have a shit ton of work to get done by next week so I can't really spend all of saturday hanging out.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Hey Hester... how's things girl?
> 
> and Stoney...
> We just recently found out our daughter is pregnant. She's almost 17. There's not much we can do about it really, so we're all pretty excited. All we can do is support her as much as we can. That's my opinion anyway...


my wife is a labor and delivery nurse we are so glad we didn't have a daughter or we know we would be in the same situation its not just the bad girls that get pregnant


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

morning all !


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Hey gals..guys... 1st shopping trip done..... Anyone want a cat.. I bought a venetian blind..I take out to look...go to can and come back to see cat chewing on the string.... now I have to figure a way to take it back to exchange it....

OK wheres the hidden camera..........
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

i don't want a blind cat i don't care if it is european


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

robert......LOL


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

hey miss long time no talk


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

Whatsappening?


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> robert......LOL


*Everyones a comic.......


Ya weed...... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm so fucking pissed.I just found out my 17 year old niece is pregnant.And of course, she absorbed her idiot mother's catholic beliefs just enough to not contemplate having an abortion.What really pisses me off is my brother knew she was fucking her boyfriend-hell, they did it in her room when he was there-and didn't rush her to get the pill.Made her use condoms, said it made them more responsible.Bullshit.What teenagers who have been together two years are gonna use condoms?I would never let my girls fuck in my house when they were underage, and if I suspect anything, it's birth control city.What a waste of a life.


Been there, done that...with my son. It sucks. I hope everyone will make out OK. Keep the faith.



Twistyman said:


> *This is for Sunny......*
> 
> *YouTube - Snowball - Our Dancing Cockatoo*
> 
> ...


Twisty!! This is how Sharon dances!! She does it on the back of my sofa and she head bangs her head a lot harder, but, it is pretty much the same!
Thanks for the vid, made me smile...



ph03nix said:


> Hey Hester... how's things girl?
> 
> and Stoney...
> We just recently found out our daughter is pregnant. She's almost 17. There's not much we can do about it really, so we're all pretty excited. All we can do is support her as much as we can. That's my opinion anyway...


Congras Pho3nix, being a gradmother is pretty awesome! I love my granddaughter, she brightens my day...big time!



Twistyman said:


> *Hey gals..guys... 1st shopping trip done..... Anyone want a cat.. I bought a venetian blind..I take out to look...go to can and come back to see cat chewing on the string.... now I have to figure a way to take it back to exchange it....
> 
> OK wheres the hidden camera..........
> *


Take the area the cat bit and cut it off and then reset those plastic end pieces. Cram it in the box and exchange it for what you need....They usually take exchanges pretty easy, just tidy it up...Oh, and, don't blame the kitty!!!


Good Morning everyone!! Wake n Bake.


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*All my birds did that...its so funny to watch...god love them... they do bring a smile to ones face... they really do "put on the show"...... who could hurt a creature like that...boggles the mind....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *All my birds did that...its so funny to watch...god love them... they do bring a smile to ones face... they really do "put on the show"...... who could hurt a creature like that...boggles the mind....*


I used to think the same way until Oz broke my thumb....
People that own these guys need to always remember they don't belong in our homes and they don't know better when they do something bad...This is what gets me through...I really wanted to kill Oz when he broke my thumb, but, I did not even stay mad at him because I knew he doesn't deserve the life that has been forced upon him. So broken thumb is forgiven...I love my guys!


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

so many rich stupid old bags in my town ... just saw another one leaving the deli .... she turns right into the curb making another right after entering the parking lot with their brand new mercedes .... then stops directly on top of it and her husband gets out and looks ... all the while im driving by honking and laughing ...... and shes sits there with her old douche bag face on .... i wanted to get out and smack her too


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so many rich stupid old bags in my town ... just saw another one leaving the deli .... she turns right into the curb making another right after entering the parking lot with their brand new mercedes .... then stops directly on top of it and her husband gets out and looks ... all the while im driving by honking and laughing ...... and shes sits there with her old douche bag face on .... i wanted to get out and smack her too


Oh boy, don't ever move to Florida, lol lol...I go through that all the time. I was sitting at a red light one day when all of a sudden WHAM. An old couple plowed into me, did not even attempt to stop. I am sitting there dazed with my son when the old man came up to my window and proceeded to bash my window in with his cane. That was the day I told my son not to even bother trying to bail me out of jail! I jumped out of my car and chased that old fuck back to his Cadillac and took his cane from him and beat the shit out of his windshield! Florida brings the best out in me.


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh boy, don't ever move to Florida, lol lol...I go through that all the time. I was sitting at a red light one day when all of a sudden WHAM. An old couple plowed into me, did not even attempt to stop. I am sitting there dazed with my son when the old man came up to my window and proceeded to bash my window in with his cane. That was the day I told my son not to even bother trying to bail me out of jail! I jumped out of my car and chased that old fuck back to his Cadillac and took his cane from him and beat the shit out of his windshield! Florida brings the best out in me.



hell yea, that sounds like fun 
couple years ago one pulled out right in front of me ... and hit head on (in his jaguar) ... guy never looked to his left ... was just staring right ... and then he pulls out and honks his horn at ME.
i could tell he was gonna so i was slowing down but tire locked up and i hit his bumper head on going like 5 ... no airbags went off .... but i left a nice dent for him....
he gets out of the car ... and its like he doesnt know where he is, im like you LOOK LEFT, THEN YOU GO , WTF ... 
my truck had a expired reg at the time so i said, enjoy your smash .... and left


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Damn Weedman! It really sounds like you live here with me! They ALWAYS do that shit! I used to slow down to avoid a collision, but, I don't anymore! I speed up!!! Fuck them, it really gets on my nerves. It is like they think they have more of a right to be out on the road. They are a pain in the ass. I actually have a bumper sticker on my jeep that says..."Welcome to Florida. Heaven's Waiting Room" LOL, that just pisses some of them off so bad! I don't discriminate with age, I give everyone the respect that they DESERVE, nothing more!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

but you haven't lived until you've seen "Old people on ice". Now there's something worth getting out popcorn for.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

old age is not a free pass to become a douche bag


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

miss has to put up with the snow birds all year we get them three mo. max


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Hey Miss, Robert! Good morning!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

morning sunny


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Damn Weedman! It really sounds like you live here with me! They ALWAYS do that shit! I used to slow down to avoid a collision, but, I don't anymore! I speed up!!! Fuck them, it really gets on my nerves. It is like they think they have more of a right to be out on the road. They are a pain in the ass. I actually have a bumper sticker on my jeep that says..."Welcome to Florida. Heaven's Waiting Room" LOL, that just pisses some of them off so bad! I don't discriminate with age, I give everyone the respect that they DESERVE, nothing more!



exactly ... its like they have the attitude "im on the road, i drive slow and safe. everyone else is driving dangerously fast .. they need to slow down and stay behind me and watch me drive like a fucking idiot" 

if your nervous or scared at any time while your driving ... you shouldnt be on the fucking road.


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

teen age girls too .... my boss's daughter failed her road test twice , just got her license and within 1 week had a accident in a parking lot ... with a parked car.. 1000$ damage
a month later they give her their almost new hybrid car..... and she totals it .... in a parking lot ..... with a parked car


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

I know Weedman, I really do! I go through it all the time! Just say fuck it, and speed up! It seems to be effective, for me atleast.

I just got an email from my mother n law, it reminded me of Twisty's video...Here it is:

_Honey, 
I am having a church function at my house this Saturday, for Rich's choir. Well, Sugar has started a new thing where he sits on top of his cage and bobs his head up and down while screaming, "What the fuck?" Janice, what should I do? How do get your guys to be quiet? I am very concerned this is going to ruin Rich's plans. Call me when you get a chance. Love you._

My poor mother n law! There is NOTHING you can do...Just take a look at my Sharon! She always replies with the same thing...."motherfucker"


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> teen age girls too .... my boss's daughter failed her road test twice , just got her license and within 1 week had a accident in a parking lot ... with a parked car.. 1000$ damage
> a month later they give her their almost new hybrid car..... and she totals it .... in a parking lot ..... with a parked car


I can ALWAYS tell when a teen is on the road. You can see them in your rear view mirror just racing up on your ass! I always say, 'that is a teen there' and it always is! I think they should make the driving age 18. I really don't think 16 year olds need to be behind a wheel, imo.


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

haha birds tell it like it is, ... dont they shut up if you cover their cage ?


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I used to think the same way until Oz broke my thumb....
> People that own these guys need to always remember they don't belong in our homes and they don't know better when they do something bad...This is what gets me through...I really wanted to kill Oz when he broke my thumb, but, I did not even stay mad at him because I knew he doesn't deserve the life that has been forced upon him. So broken thumb is forgiven...I love my guys!


*Thats the truth.. one time I was rubbing my nose (yeah stupid) against my love bird... he figured I'd look good with a piercing between my nostrils, that soft sensitive skin....he got me and was there for about 2 minutes... I had tears running down my face...I wanted to kill him.. then he let go and rested his little head against my hand..... what can you say .... BUT FUCK THAT HURT.....*


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

i wanna live in one of these
http://demonicious.com/20090501/tree-houses/


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> haha birds tell it like it is, ... dont they shut up if you cover their cage ?


Mine do not shut up when they are covered, they talk to each other and cuss.....



Twistyman said:


> *Thats the truth.. one time I was rubbing my nose (yeah stupid) against my love bird... he figured I'd look good with a piercing between my nostrils, that soft sensitive skin....he got me and was there for about 2 minutes... I had tears running down my face...I wanted to kill him.. then he let go and rested his little head against my hand..... what can you say .... BUT FUCK THAT HURT.....*


Man, I bet that did hurt!! I love, love birds, they are so colorful and cute, and I have met a few with attitude! So funny, seeing a little guy with so much 'tude! If you ever want another companion bird, you let me know. I will pay to ship him/her and make all the arrangements for you! Seriously, let me know.



420weedman said:


> i wanna live in one of these
> http://demonicious.com/20090501/tree-houses/


Dude, I could live in one of those, for sure!! A month or so ago someone posted a 'cave house' that was listed on Ebay. I fell in love with that thing!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Here is the cave house. It didn't get any bids....so I guess it didn't sell...What a shame!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330306913609


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Here is the cave house. It didn't get any bids....so I guess it didn't sell...What a shame!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330306913609


thats fucking awesome ! , id love to live there .... but i dont like the publicity ... especially cuz what id like to do with the extra space


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

morning


----------



## fukdapolice (May 1, 2009)

mornin all

whats good SICC? yo im gonna be a daddy!


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

nothin much, haha damn my nig wtf, gotta wear them jimmys bruh haha, how many weeks is she?


----------



## fukdapolice (May 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2444303]nothin much, haha damn my nig wtf, gotta wear them jimmys bruh haha, how many weeks is she?[/quote]

lmao thanks but nah, we was tryin to have a kid for 3 years.. i aint happen, so we jus was fuckin for the fun of it LOL then BAM! she tells me the prego test was positive.

we dont know how far she is, she aint been to the docs yet, but im guess maybe a couple weeks...

my life bout to change all crazy


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Great stuff FDP.......... something I sadly missed out on.........

*


----------



## fukdapolice (May 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Great stuff FDP.......... something I sadly missed out on.........
> 
> *


thanks... after the 3 years of nothin happening, i came to terms with not being able to make a kid. so this was a big suprise...


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> lmao thanks but nah, we was tryin to have a kid for 3 years.. i aint happen, so we jus was fuckin for the fun of it LOL then BAM! she tells me the prego test was positive.
> 
> we dont know how far she is, she aint been to the docs yet, but im guess maybe a couple weeks...
> 
> my life bout to change all crazy



oh aight i feel you on that haha, thats cool tho, i got a niece who will be 3 on the 6th, shit is a handful haha, gon have me a SICC JR one one these days haha, i want 2 boys, and one girl, got the names and everything haha, now i need to find my self a blacc queen 

congrats homie, this on is for you


----------



## fukdapolice (May 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2444352]oh aight i feel you on that haha, thats cool tho, i got a niece who will be 3 on the 6th, shit is a handful haha, gon have me a SICC JR one one these days haha, i want 2 boys, and one girl, got the names and everything haha, now i need to find my self a blacc queen 

congrats homie, this on is for you [/quote]

im hoping n prayin for a BOY! i got the name already too lol i'd like to have one more after this one...


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

Yea boy first, BUT at least if its a girl, theres going to be nothing better then punking her boyfriends when she gets older haha, thats what i cant wait for


----------



## fukdapolice (May 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2444381]Yea boy first, BUT at least if its a girl, theres going to be nothing better then punking her boyfriends when she gets older haha, thats what i cant wait for[/quote]

boyfriends? what boyfriends??

im real protective wit girls...


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

i barely have time or money to do what i want to do .... i cant imagine having to support a kid


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i barely have time or money to do what i want to do .... i cant imagine having to support a kid


*At least you have the sense of forethought to admit that... sadly most don't, and the child suffers...*


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

fa real, a kid is too much, at least for now




what are yall doin tonight?

i need to get drunk, and fast


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

2nite - kickn ass n bowln, smokn fatties, drinkn beerz .. who smokes the blunts ? we smoke da blunts


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

this video just about covers today's discussion ... 

[youtube]ON0iqz4ento[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

aint nothin but GRAPE Swisher Sweets 

you reminded me im out, now i have to get some


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2444625]aint nothin but GRAPE Swisher Sweets 

you reminded me im out, now i have to get some[/quote]

do those have a leaf ?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

the time did suck ass i have to agree


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> do those have a leaf ?


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

what the hell are you talkin about haha, there damn cigars


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

What is a blunt? <<<<< this may help...rob


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2444721]what the hell are you talkin about haha, there damn cigars[/quote]

dutchmasters have a outer leaf that i unroll first ... then i cut the paper underneath down the middle .. load ... and re-roll in the leaf ..........................................................


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

oh haha, naw no dutches for me, strictly Swishers, tho once i have a leaf from a Notorious BIG blunt wrap, 2 wraps and a leaf, it was cool, but i didnt like it


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

i been smokn vanilla dutches for years now .... ive tried others, but none ever roll as nice or burn the same... the leaf is great


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 1, 2009)

Baking On Friday.. And Trimming, Can't Get Much Better.


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

Fresh out the Shower BAKE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 1, 2009)

pre-grocery shopping bake....... ...  ...


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

pre-shower bake


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*baked potato.........*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

shake and bake.................


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

damn im high


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 1, 2009)

Barneys Haze Is Smoking..


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Pre going out with the girls Bake......


----------



## doktordoris (May 1, 2009)

What the devil does 'wake and bake' mean?


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

doktordoris said:


> What the devil does 'wake and bake' mean?


step 1: Wake up.
step 2: Light up.
step 3: Repeat.


----------



## motorboater (May 1, 2009)

gonna try some trainwreck ruderalis tonight

looks great


----------



## crippledguy (May 1, 2009)

yo dall yah eeee who?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

I think we're all Bozos on this bus.....



out.


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Wheels on the bus go round & round........ *


----------



## Chiceh (May 1, 2009)

Would that be this bus? lol Good evening folks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*I'm not getting on any bus with you bunch of stoners and no one can make me..........*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

You can't run from the Magic Bus tips . . . .
[youtube]bl9bvuAV-Ao[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*nobody said it was a magic bus.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

Sounds a little more fun now huh?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*can I drive the bus?*


----------



## Chiceh (May 1, 2009)

Ya ya the Magic Bus. 



NewGrowth said:


> Sounds a little more fun now huh?


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

Yah I don't want to drive. I just want to sit in the back and smoke my ganja.

Ever heard of Sadus tips? I think I may have found the perfect stoner job, these guys are venerated in the local population and all the do is smoke weed 24-7. Its awesome, maybe I should move to India become the first white sadhu. http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/about_us.html


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*that's cool except for that living in India part.........*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

I hope so.


diemdepyro said:


> Not a waste yet. The girl may grow up to be an acceptable mommie.


Nope, her and her boyfriend are gonna raise it.


Kant said:


> wow. i'm sorry stoney. Is she considering giving the kid up for adoption? or is she going to try and raise it?


Yeah, it's just stupid.My brother is all depressed,so I'd feel bad if I yelled at him, but fuck, we all told him to get her on birth control.He said "no, birth control makes them irresponsible, they should use condoms."My ass.WHo likes condoms in a monogamous relationship, especially as a teen?They told him the rubber broke.He fell for it.My ass.She's maybe three months pregnant.She hid it a long time.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Twisty, what's with the drowning dream?
> 
> Stoney, I know how you feel about your niece, mine is 21 and pregnant....AGAIN.... her first one is 3 now. It's the same baby daddy, but he's managed to go out and have one with another girl inbetween. It's a fucking mess. Dumbasses, I even harp on her about birth control and protection, but apparently she's just an idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 2, 2009)

Good morning, wake and bake..... 


World Wide Marijuana march today...... stand and be counted or forever hold your peace. 

Check the link in my sig for a march near you. 

Cya on the news.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Good luck.Wish I could go.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, wake and bake.....
> 
> 
> World Wide Marijuana march today...... stand and be counted or forever hold your peace.
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 2, 2009)

I'll take you with me in spirit. 

Are you still up, or an early bird today?


----------



## Chiceh (May 2, 2009)

Wake n Bake, the best part of the day. Hello all.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 2, 2009)

Hey Chiceh, waked and bakin right now.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Still up.Probably be up all day.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'll take you with me in spirit.
> 
> Are you still up, or an early bird today?


Heya Chiceh!


Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, the best part of the day. Hello all.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning, wake and bake.....
> 
> 
> World Wide Marijuana march today...... stand and be counted or forever hold your peace.
> ...


Mine starts at noon. I am taking my 'walking' lady friends with me! None of them smoke, but, they never pass up a reason to walk for a cause, lol. But, yes, I am going!!



Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, the best part of the day. Hello all.


Morning Chiceh!! Nice to see you on your thread, we missed you!


Stoney McFried said:


> Still up.Probably be up all day.
> 
> Heya Chiceh!


Morning Stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Morning, sunny!


Sunnysideup said:


> Mine starts at noon. I am taking my 'walking' lady friends with me! None of them smoke, but, they never pass up a reason to walk for a cause, lol. But, yes, I am going!!
> 
> 
> Morning Chiceh!! Nice to see you on your thread, we missed you!
> ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 2, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## Chiceh (May 2, 2009)

I wish I could wake n a bake everyday. So I am going to make up for it today.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Morning Smokedogg!

Hey Stoney, did you find any mushrooms yet? We were all talking about them the other day, I have never looked for them. I am scared I would pick the wrong ones...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Good morning!


smokedogg63 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## bw23 (May 2, 2009)

lol, wake an bake is the best if you've got an easy day ahead of ya! I'm pretty baked right now, myself! 



"and we'll all toke on again....."


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*Morning ladies..and guys..... babies are looking great.... peppers have germed.... promix shopping today and getting weed and having bacon & eggs (my monthly two days of sin for bacon).. A good start to the day I'd say........ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

I planted some tomatoes and peppers yesterday.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning ladies..and guys..... babies are looking great.... peppers have germed.... promix shopping today and getting weed and having bacon & eggs (my monthly two days of sin for bacon).. A good start to the day I'd say........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning ladies..and guys..... babies are looking great.... peppers have germed.... promix shopping today and getting weed and having bacon & eggs (my monthly two days of sin for bacon).. A good start to the day I'd say........ *


Woot woot! Breakfast at Twisty's today! Yay!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 2, 2009)

Mine starts at noon also Sunny, there's an all day music festival afterwards, I'll skip that, I just want to do the march and then head on home.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mushroom's For BreakFast, hey sunny how are you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Nah, it's just not quite time yet for the gold ones.Morels are very distinctive,you'd know em if you saw them.There are two different "lookalike" mushrooms, but they're pretty easy to tell apart. Morels don't have a gap between the cap and the stem, it's all connected. This is a morel.The edible kind.

This is a false morel.Inedible.



This is a verpa, also mistaken for a morel.Notice how the cap is not attached all the way to the stem.Shouldn't eat these either.



Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Smokedogg!
> 
> Hey Stoney, did you find any mushrooms yet? We were all talking about them the other day, I have never looked for them. I am scared I would pick the wrong ones...


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Mine starts at noon also Sunny, there's an all day music festival afterwards, I'll skip that, I just want to do the march and then head on home.


I really don't know what to expect...Since this is so close to my home, I know I have to go and show my support. I was really surprised that these ladies I walk with were willing to go. We all had a discussion on marijuana last week during one of our walks. I was pleasantly surprised how they felt considering they don't smoke...Very straight laced group. Out of 8 of us, 7 felt that marijuana should be legalized. I was happy! I have never done one of these before and I hope it has a nice turn out!



smokedogg63 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mushroom's For BreakFast, hey sunny how are you.


Well, I wouldn't go that far.......I will stick with bacon for breakfast, lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Stoney!!! That is wild! They look nothing like I thought they would! I LOVE mushrooms, at least the ones I buy at the store....That is some good info, thanks!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Oh man, these are good.We coat them in egg and cracker crumbs, and saute them in butter.Soooo good.


Sunnysideup said:


> Stoney!!! That is wild! They look nothing like I thought they would! I LOVE mushrooms, at least the ones I buy at the store....That is some good info, thanks!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh man, these are good.We coat them in egg and cracker crumbs, and saute them in butter.Soooo good.


I bet! I sautee them in bacon and onions until they are caramelized..I make them for holidays and for special dinners. I make my cauliflower the way you make your mushrooms! I will have to try that on my shrooms. My grandmother would take me with her as a kid to pick mushrooms, I only remember parts of it though....mostly the eating part, lol! If you get a lot, how do preserve them or can't you?


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 2, 2009)

Be Back Going To Fix Wife Breakfast..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 2, 2009)

Argh, I have to go to the DMV, it's like willingly paying to hang around in hell or something..........kill me now......


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Miss, I got in a fist fight the last time I went to the DMV....Good luck!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

You can freeze them or dehydrate them.


Sunnysideup said:


> I bet! I sautee them in bacon and onions until they are caramelized..I make them for holidays and for special dinners. I make my cauliflower the way you make your mushrooms! I will have to try that on my shrooms. My grandmother would take me with her as a kid to pick mushrooms, I only remember parts of it though....mostly the eating part, lol! If you get a lot, how do preserve them or can't you?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

In all this swamp land I live in, you would think that there has got to be mushrooms here. I am going to look into this, for sure.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

You live in the south, right?Might be too warm for them to be out down there anymore.Usually when the temps hit 80 degrees consistently, they die off.Mid to upper 70's are ideal,and after a rain when the sun comes on strong the next day, they"pop" out.Google morel hunting in your state.


Sunnysideup said:


> In all this swamp land I live in, you would think that there has got to be mushrooms here. I am going to look into this, for sure.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You live in the south, right?Might be too warm for them to be out down there anymore.Usually when the temps hit 80 degrees consistently, they die off.Mid to upper 70's are ideal,and after a rain when the sun comes on strong the next day, they"pop" out.Google morel hunting in your state.


Yeah I am in South Florida....I am reading on it now, and it looks like I won't be able to get any here. So far I have read that it is a rare occurrence to find them here. But, I am moving back North as soon as this house sells! As soon as I do, this one is on my list of things to do! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

You're welcome.You can probably buy them from a specialty store or online.They are awesome.


Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah I am in South Florida....I am reading on it now, and it looks like I won't be able to get any here. So far I have read that it is a rare occurrence to find them here. But, I am moving back North as soon as this house sells! As soon as I do, this one is on my list of things to do! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I planted some tomatoes and peppers yesterday.


*11 seeds planted in pudding cups...... and a whack more to come.....*



Sunnysideup said:


> Woot woot! Breakfast at Twisty's today! Yay!!!


*One day...I swear if I win a lotto I'll rent a plane and pick you all up and we're going to Jamaica for a weekend...on me....... pot smoking there will double on that weekend.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I just got plants and planted them Growing tomatoes and green peppers from seed is a lot of work!


Twistyman said:


> *11 seeds planted in pudding cups...... and a whack more to come.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 2, 2009)

hope everyone has a wonderful saturday. off to cut grass and help a friend out with his yard he lost his hand in an accident. calling for shower's so i'll get ripped after all the work get's done. hey twisty my girls still hanging. first grow turned out great. i'm glad i found rollitup it's great!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 2, 2009)

Girl you get in a fist fight everywhere that you go!!! We have GOT to hang out sometime. What a blast that could be. 

I used to have this saying

"My day is not complete until I've terrified a total stranger". 

You wanna borrow that? 




Sunnysideup said:


> Miss, I got in a fist fight the last time I went to the DMV....Good luck!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Girl you get in a fist fight everywhere that you go!!! We have GOT to hang out sometime. What a blast that could be.
> 
> I used to have this saying
> 
> ...


LOL, I do!! I know!! Before I moved down here I never had issues with people, they left me alone and I left them alone....Since moving here, I have had physical fights just about everywhere...Walmart, Home Depot, DMV, Winn Dixie, Post Office....you name it, I have had a fight there! I really think it is because I am little and people think they can push me around....My new motto is, if you push me...I will punch you. If you punch me, there will be a brawl!


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*People go into trances as soon as they enter the store... I worked in a grocery store years ago and saw ladies fighting over a piece of cheese...
One time I'm cleaning up a broken mustard jar and I'm bending over and some putz(ette) bowls me over with a shopping cart.. I went face and hands first into the broken glass and got cut to hell... she started to give me shit.. I stood up and said "If your daughter wasn't here I'd lay you out you c***"..... great parenting in front of a kid.... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Oh Twisty, we need to shop together!!! I now wear my husbands shirt while shopping....it says..."Don't fuck with me, you fucking fuck" It is a great people distractor!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Another good tee shirt to wear while shopping is my Taco Bell dog, it says.."I got to get me some Nipples and Tits...Nipples and Tits" The old farts down here get all pissed over that one, too.


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*On a different story... me and a friend dared each other to steal something bizarre... I got a live lobster..but the chock that stops them pinching came out and I yelped in the store..but he beat me...he walked into the store wearing a speedo and stole a 12" pepperoni...in his speedo... old ladies were dropping to their knees... it wrapped right around to his ass..... I damned near died laughing.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

I hope you didn't put the lobster in your pants!

I am outta here, I have to go meet the ladies on Fruitville Rd. and that is a good 45 minute drive. I hope this march turns out a lot of people. I will report back in when I am done...

Smoke on my friends!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I hope you didn't put the lobster in your pants!
> 
> I am outta here, I have to go meet the ladies on Fruitville Rd. and that is a good 45 minute drive. I hope this march turns out a lot of people. I will report back in when I am done...
> 
> Smoke on my friends!!!


*I did...but the yelp was from my leg getting pinched.... not "George"...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*george? tell me you did not name your weiner george..............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*WTF should I call it... I called the GF's lovely parts fluffy and above the twins, and I was George....... so sue me....... George went to town....  *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*I would call mine prince charles, but a ruler is supposed 12 inches.......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*No delusions of grandeur here.... com est ta peewee.....


sorry for wrong spanish...

wasn't Prince Charles a horse freak.....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No delusions of grandeur here.... com est ta peewee.....*
> 
> 
> *sorry for wrong spanish...*
> ...


viande de cheval?


----------



## diemdepyro (May 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No delusions of grandeur here.... com est ta peewee.....
> 
> 
> sorry for wrong spanish...
> ...


Horse face and horse freak can sound similar.


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*I had a GF that worked at a stable, I used to ride horses daily... and she had to jerk horses after they entered the mares... talk about feelings of inadequate after your GF jerks off horses... so I started eating straw and shitting on the floor....... I hear her and Stomper are doing well....ugly ass babies though...*


----------



## KiloBit (May 2, 2009)

ROFFL.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Evening bake....

The march was OK....hot, not too many people, my ladies left me....yeah, it was OK.

My house is sold, to the rich Canadian woman. So life is good tonight!


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

CC bought your house?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> CC bought your house?


Nah, CC is cool! Some old Canadian lady bought it, she was a tough cookie!! But, we settled and I have to be out of here by June 30th...No idea where I am going! I am just glad it is over...

I am firing one up....You in, Kant?


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nah, CC is cool! Some old Canadian lady bought it, she was a tough cookie!! But, we settled and I have to be out of here by June 30th...No idea where I am going! I am just glad it is over...
> 
> I am firing one up....You in, Kant?


Wow. that's awesome. It's always fun moving into a new place.

I wish I could light up with you but i'm taking a break from smokin. I've decided I wanted to kill what little tolerance I might have for my next grow.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> Wow. that's awesome. It's always fun moving into a new place.
> 
> I wish I could light up with you but i'm taking a break from smokin. I've decided I wanted to kill what little tolerance I might have for my next grow.


I take a break from it too, when I gain 5 pounds the weed goes away! Then when I lose 7 pounds, out comes the.... It is good for killing the tolerance also. Well I will smoke for the both of us tonight Kant, I am one happy girl.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*sunny sold her house.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sunny sold her house.......*


Tips, I did!! I am happy....I really thought I was going to be trapped in Florida for another year. I am so happy, I don't think anything could bring me down from this high! My boys are happy too, I just called them.

Oh, and the zillow we talked about...the accuracy. I sold my house for 20K more than what it was zillowing for.


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

ok screw the break, this is cause for celebration. I'll be back in a little bit so I can light up with you.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> ok screw the break, this is cause for celebration. I'll be back in a little bit so I can light up with you.


WooooooHooooooo! I will be here waiting with......


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Tips, I did!! I am happy....I really thought I was going to be trapped in Florida for another year. I am so happy, I don't think anything could bring me down from this high! My boys are happy too, I just called them.
> 
> Oh, and the zillow we talked about...the accuracy. I sold my house for 20K more than what it was zillowing for.


*we must smoke some weed and celebrate....*


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2009)

how it goin gang?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*sicc.............*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we must smoke some weed and celebrate....*


I am already there! I am smoking and I just poured a Baileys Irish Cream, and finally relaxing for the first time in a long time! Life is good, I may be broke but I am happy, and, not stuck in Florida anymore. I am leaving here a lot poorer than when I came but it is worth it to get out!

Here, take this....

HI SICC!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2009)

After work Bake for me, loooong day


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*sometimes you get the bear and sometimes the bear gets you...*

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]KIiUqfxFttM[/youtube]


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

I really feel like getting CRAZY tonight! I wish you guys lived closer.


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

I'm back! now to get rolling (pun definitely intended)


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> I'm back! now to get rolling (pun definitely intended)


I am here Kant! Told you I would wait...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*if we lived closer we would prolly get in trouble......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if we lived closer we would prolly get in trouble......*


I know, lol....I know...
It would be a hell of a lot of fun!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I know, lol....I know...
> It would be a hell of a lot of fun!


*911..."what is your emergency"?.........lol*


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

broken pelvises?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*mann act..............*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

It will be more along the lines of..."hello 911, Sunny has a dislocated hip and her knees are popping off...."


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*prolly need someone on the outside with bail money......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

then I would say we will be in a LONG time....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*and yet...here we are setting at home on a saturday night..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*my daughter must be having a party...there are 30 cars out there........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Well, invite them in!


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my daughter must be having a party...there are 30 cars out there........*


invite me  . i went home from school to visit my parents, boy was that a bad decision. im bored as hell


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well, invite them in!


*their in the barn...I went outside to...well you know and there are all these cars...*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

Barn party at tips'!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

WoooooHooooo! Nothing beats a barn party!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

never been to a barn party . . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*come on...we will crash that party..........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

They are the BEST! I grew up on a farm and my parents used to let us use the barns for parties. We were known for our barn parties, nothing like them!

Tips, if I were there we would already be out there!


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 2, 2009)

kegs?... gota love keg beer


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They are the BEST! I grew up on a farm and my parents used to let us use the barns for parties. We were known for our barn parties, nothing like them!
> 
> Tips, if I were there we would already be out there!


*my daughter just came in and stole all my ice, she says their having a pool tournament.*


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my daughter just came in and stole all my ice, she says their having a pool tournament.*


why do they need ice for a pool tournament?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

I miss those days.....I wish I was there, I would be doing beer bongs!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> why do they need ice for a pool tournament?


I bet they are making a luger....to do shots, it is fun...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I bet they are making a luger....to do shots, it is fun...


*just as long as their not smoking that devil weed......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *just as long as their not smoking that devil weed......*


They can't, some dick locked it all up!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> They can't, some dick locked it all up!


I should take this down to the barn...this is the nl x ww I chopped down 3 weeks ago...I have 4 jars...I should share with them.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

Share the weed tips!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Hell no Tips! I was kidding....Trust me, they have weed of their own.


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

that looks yummy


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*it is very yummy and stanky...I can smell it over the patchouli incense*


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

you're making me jealous.....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> you're making me jealous.....


*you know how to grow weed just like me....*


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know how to grow weed just like me....*


that doesn't change the fact that you have delicious looking (and presumably smelling) bud and I don't...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*I would share if I could...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Evening bake....
> 
> The march was OK....hot, not too many people, my ladies left me....yeah, it was OK.
> 
> My house is sold, to the rich Canadian woman. So life is good tonight!





Sunnysideup said:


> WoooooHooooo! Nothing beats a barn party!


*Congrats Sunny...... So ya got a tough old Canuck...... that'll teach you....

We had a mega barn party in the 70's... we were in lumber country on a huge patch of land with rolling hills and we built a stage against the barn, rented a 3,000w PA got lights and invited anyone or any band....
stayed toasted and jamed for four day..... good times... 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (May 3, 2009)

Morning all!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

bumping for bakedness

gotta be 420 somewhere....hell even if it just passed or is coming up


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Hey LB..been a while... hows shit.....?*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

muy bien, y tu?

excellent, and yourself?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 3, 2009)

Good morning..... wake and bake..... 

My marijuana march went well yesterday, we even had random people that marched with us for a block or 2 before dropping back out. It was fun, I'm glad I went. 


Sunny got a buyer for her house? Good for her, I hope this one isn't a jerk off like her last one. Yay Sunny.....


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Still kicking... watching pot grow..... *


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Good morning..... wake and bake.....
> 
> My marijuana march went well yesterday, we even had random people that marched with us for a block or 2 before dropping back out. It was fun, I'm glad I went.
> 
> ...


*Hi miss... ya thats good news... Canadians too....*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Still kicking... watching pot grow..... *



yea i heard that...me too bro


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 3, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Run, for me....as soon as I am done, It will be Bake time, oh yeah!


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Morning Sunny... congrats....... I'm just back from bike ride... its chilly but BEAUTIFUL outside.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 3, 2009)

Morning Twisty. Yeah, I am getting ready to go for a run, I wish it was chilly here...I will be sweating what is left of my ass, off!


----------



## KiloBit (May 3, 2009)

goooood morning RIU!........wake and bake.......gym done.......ah get the important shite out of the way...now it's kickback until the wife finds some shite for me to do......oh she will.....she's a real.....oh hi, honey.......wimper


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 3, 2009)

Good Morning Stoner's...


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Hi my friend.... the whimper won't work... the list is done... you're toast....... unless you want to see you're next p***y in the pet store window..... 
sorry.... lost my mind, as GF reads that and kilo rides the sofa for a week.....

Hey, what are friends for....
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi my friend Kilo.... the whimper won't work... the list is done... you're toast....... unless you want to see you're next p***y in the pet store window.....
> sorry.... lost my mind, as GF reads that and kilo rides the sofa for a week.....
> 
> Hey, what are friends for....
> *


..............................


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

why did you quote yourself twisty ?


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*God knows.... like I said..1st wake & opps in a while.. guess I fucked up.... Hows shit rob.... any new pics...?*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

chapped my orange bud yesterday have about 10 oz wet


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Cool... anything over 20% dry is good......*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

this is the first time ive used a scale, my super silver haze is 3 weeks into flower now


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

i'm waking and baking with santa berry. i have been for a little over a week now. i still have a half pound of it. i have found 3 seeds so far. 2 are germing and one is right here next to me(just found it late last night).


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

Laundry day !







no wet wet, but she should be in the 3-4 z range dry


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm waking and baking with santa berry. i have been for a little over a week now. i still have a half pound of it. i have found 3 seeds so far. 2 are germing and one is right here next to me(just found it late last night).


Yay Fdd!!! I am happy for you and you will find more!!! A good turn of events, I am happy to read that!



420weedman said:


> Laundry day !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that is my kind of laundry! Good job Weedman!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

it's these grapefruit X NYCD that i'm eager to see flower. i have 9 sprouts started.


----------



## crippledguy (May 3, 2009)

good morning all.

my wake and bake this morning went alittle something like this.

wake up.

roll over and rail my chillem acouple times.

turn th tv on versus channel to watch a guy shoot a 12,000 pound elephant in zimbabwae. 

than shortly after that, i go out side to catch acouple pictures of this Cardinal couple in my back yard.

as im standing in there taking pictures of these cardinals i look down at my feet, im wearing reef sandals now, and see around a couple 100 ants crawling all over 

my bare skin and up my legs.

oh i was so shock, i dropped my sweat asap.

my buzz kinda went away after that, ill help obtain that back now.... any one else with me?


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

sure man, my first hit of the day


----------



## crippledguy (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's these grapefruit X NYCD that i'm eager to see flower. i have 9 sprouts started.


though buds turn heavy during harvest.

bamboo sticks helped me, althought i did do scrog with them too!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 3, 2009)

I'm thinking about breakfast. 

Did anyone attend the world wide marijuana march yesterday anywhere? I did, we marched through campus town and it was "tour the college with your parents day" . 

We were well received, it was a good march.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's these grapefruit X NYCD that i'm eager to see flower. i have 9 sprouts started.


I will be happy when I can just start another grow. I am at least 2 months out...



crippledguy said:


> good morning all.
> 
> my wake and bake this morning went alittle something like this.
> 
> ...


Were they fire ants? I hate those fuckers.


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm thinking about breakfast.
> 
> Did anyone attend the world wide marijuana march yesterday anywhere? I did, we marched through campus town and it was "tour the college with your parents day" .
> 
> We were well received, it was a good march.


good to hear miss , thank you for supporting our cause


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> though buds turn heavy during harvest.
> 
> bamboo sticks helped me, althought i did do scrog with them too!



that's what i like to hear.


----------



## crippledguy (May 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I will be happy when I can just start another grow. I am at least 2 months out...
> 
> 
> 
> Were they fire ants? I hate those fuckers.


 
not quiet sure. 

i noticed that i was standing right in the little mound that they jsut must have started recently. cause usually and mounds and liks a foot off the ground or atleast visable. ahhhh hate thinking about it..

ill go throw some gas on the little suckers and burn em up  ha.

better watch out for smokey da bear, its dry out. 

gmorning sunny. whats new?


----------



## crippledguy (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's what i like to hear.


 
you growing in soil, hydro, indoor/out?

organic?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 3, 2009)

You would know if they were fire ants, trust me...They bite and it STINGS. I was gardening one day and I looked down and you could not even see my leg! Covered in ants and boy did it hurt. The next day I had little pimples on my leg, bad. So I went to the doctors and he said to me "Have you ever heard the term 'piss ant'" I said yes....He said that is what they are literally doing to you. They stinging you with their piss! GROSS!


----------



## crippledguy (May 3, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You would know if they were fire ants, trust me...They bite and it STINGS. I was gardening one day and I looked down and you could not even see my leg! Covered in ants and boy did it hurt. The next day I had little pimples on my leg, bad. So I went to the doctors and he said to me "Have you ever heard the term 'piss ant'" I said yes....He said that is what they are literally doing to you. They stinging you with their piss! GROSS!


 
im gonig to check these suckers out on google brb


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> you growing in soil, hydro, indoor/out?
> 
> organic?


beer cups and soil at the moment. most likely they will go into pots outside. organic.


----------



## crippledguy (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> beer cups and soil at the moment. most likely they will go into pots outside. organic.


 
starting in solos ah?

im with ya on that. ha

ORGANIC --> cool cool, thought so!


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

good morning guys and gals.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

up early kant?


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

not really. just on RIU earlier then i normally am.


----------



## ShackC (May 3, 2009)

they should make canna-o's a cereal.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 3, 2009)

*morning/afternoon kn kn knuckleheads............*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 3, 2009)

After Noon Everyone!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Hey weeds.......... *


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

twisty has 2 awards!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

Kant said:


> twisty has 2 awards!!!!


*Ain't that a kick in the head.... hows bud bat today....??*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 3, 2009)

All That Gold Look's Like Mr T


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2009)

heres to a weekend of slugging beers


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 3, 2009)

Twisty has once again won the RIU olympics. 

What a great day, how's everyone here?


----------



## motorboater (May 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2453135]heres to a weekend of slugging beers [/quote]

here's to needing to write a 14 line sonnet tonight for school!

uggggggggggggggh


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 3, 2009)

is it a sonnet about beer? 

How about an Ode to Cannabis ?


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> is it a sonnet about beer?
> 
> How about an Ode to Cannabis ?


*Or an old nugget.."the green green grass of home".......*


----------



## motorboater (May 3, 2009)

i just hate poetry.

counting out syllables is annoying


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 3, 2009)

Build It And They Will Come.


----------



## RaymondStone (May 3, 2009)

Maybe its just me but when I am smoking on a regular basis I can't drink more that a couple beers without getting sick. When I stop I can pound beer are day.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 3, 2009)

If you hate poetry, then poetry has WON!!! Don't let it control you....become...indifferent. It's the only way out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2009)

Oh shit.... Im out of herb like tomorrow!!! This will be the first time in 5 years!!! I don't know what to do...... shit


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 3, 2009)

Then why are you taking poetry? 

Just turn in a limerick and tell them you got confused.

here I'll get you started...

There once was a man from nantucket, 





motorboater said:


> i just hate poetry.
> 
> counting out syllables is annoying


----------



## motorboater (May 3, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Then why are you taking poetry?
> 
> Just turn in a limerick and tell them you got confused.
> 
> ...


It's actually a Beginning Creative Writing course. We are doing poetry for the last three weeks of the semester. 

I'm not even an English major. I'm just taking it because its a 100 level course, and I needed another class so I could keep my financial aid.

Anyway, it took me a little over two hours to complete. Feels good to be done.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 4, 2009)

Good Morning RIU

Wake n Bake.


----------



## Twistyman (May 4, 2009)

*Morning Sunny...... a great sunny day here...still cool....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 4, 2009)

Morning lover!
It is muggy here, and hot....I want to bake right now, but, I have a doctors appt. at 9am (thumb check up) and I think he will know I am stoned! So, I am bouncing off the walls!
I wonder if I am the only one who wakes up full of energy? Every morning I feel like I have snorted coke or something....


----------



## 420weedman (May 4, 2009)

morning wake n bakers 
looks like im in for a week of rain


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2009)

what is rain, we used to have somthing like that here a long time ago


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 4, 2009)

good morning wake and bakers.... ..... Looks like it's shaping up to be a really nice day here.


----------



## Kant (May 4, 2009)

good morning guys and gals.

coffee has been made and all is right with the world


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2009)

Morning/afternoon


----------



## Twistyman (May 4, 2009)

*Hey SICC........ hows the day so far..*


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2009)

Going good, about to feed my plants right now, gonna go to the desert this weekend, gonna be a blast


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 4, 2009)

Hey everyone whats up, long time no talk..... hope everyones good


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 4, 2009)

Day off bump


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 4, 2009)

I need a day off.. I think these slutty chicks my boy fbrought to my house Friday gave me swine flu. I feel annhilated....


----------



## KiloBit (May 4, 2009)

wake n bake.......all the time...it's not just for breakfast anymore....


----------



## ph03nix (May 4, 2009)

600th post. Woo-hoo!!  

Wake and Bake everyone...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 4, 2009)

*is everyone waking and baking?
*


----------



## ph03nix (May 4, 2009)

Hey tips....

maybe not everyone.... but I am.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 4, 2009)

*hey pho3nix...I think everyone turned it early....*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

yeah wierd.......


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

*Wake & Bake........*


----------



## Kant (May 5, 2009)

good morning guys and gals. quickly dropping by before I start my day...it's going to be a long and busy one *sigh*


----------



## Kant (May 5, 2009)

alright, off i go. cya guys later tonight.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 5, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 5, 2009)

Good morning all, wake and bake.....  

Supposed to be really nice weather again here today.


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

*Morning miss..all.. yeah here too........ *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 5, 2009)

The More I See The Less I Know..


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 5, 2009)

gm miss, twisty rain today.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Morning everyone....Hot and humid here today, we really need some rain.

Wake n Bake.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

*more rain here today....*
*look what I found while I was mowing this morning...I have no idea where it came from....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 5, 2009)

a bird carried a seed from an outdoor grow somewhere nearby and dropped it there.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

*it's a male...I'm gonna let it grow, just for grins.......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 5, 2009)

See how long until someone tries to swipe it. 




tipsgnob said:


> *it's a male...I'm gonna let it grow, just for grins.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> See how long until someone tries to swipe it.


*I saw a post here a while back where someone said they could not what until the day they could grow marijuana in their front yard...lol even if it was legal you could not grow it in your front yard, unless you wanted to share with the whole neighborhood...*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 5, 2009)

Even if it were legal, I'd still at least use a greenhouse, something that can be locked and that pollen can't invade so easily. 

I'd fear random males and pollen along with theft the most I think.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2009)

hey everyone , tips could that be a hemp plant from the bird seed , i hear they look just like mj


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Tips, nice boy you have there! I let a male plant I had in the ground go and all it did was die. It seems after they release their pollen they just die. But, it could of been I killed it, who knows! Let him grow and see what he does.

After inspection bake..... All went well, so it seemed. I had my pool guy here so he could show the inspector how my filter and heating system works...That caused me problems on my last inspection. So hopefully, that satisfied everything and I am on my way to a settlement! WoooHooo!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 5, 2009)

Seems like things are rolling right along for you. Does this one want your furniture and linens too?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Nope! She wants the lanai furniture only. I am glad too, I didn't want to sell my stuff! I would say this is over, she only has 24 hrs from the time of inspection to back out...She seemed happy, who knows. She told me she wasn't moving in here until December/January and she is only staying until April. So she asked me if I wanted to do a rent back, I might do that if I can't find another house in time. Either way, a big, fat, monkey is off my back and it feels good!


----------



## KiloBit (May 5, 2009)

still baked since my wake.....hehe  oh some more.....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nope! She wants the lanai furniture only. I am glad too, I didn't want to sell my stuff! I would say this is over, she only has 24 hrs from the time of inspection to back out...She seemed happy, who knows. She told me she wasn't moving in here until December/January and she is only staying until April. So she asked me if I wanted to do a rent back, I might do that if I can't find another house in time. Either way, a big, fat, monkey is off my back and it feels good!


*good for you......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 5, 2009)

Great Sunny Very Happy For You!!!


----------



## motorboater (May 5, 2009)

baked 

waitin for this Fallout 3 expansion to download


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good for you......*


Thanks Tips! I am pretty darn happy....




smokedogg63 said:


> Great Sunny Very Happy For You!!!


Thanks Smoke. Finally some good news!

I also got good news from a business venture I am going to start. My loan got approved and I ordered my breath alyzer machines today. I have a thread about it, I need to update it now that it is a go! Things are really looking good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Hey Stoney! Hows it going?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Not bad,not bad.How are you?


Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Stoney! Hows it going?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not bad,not bad.How are you?


Doing great Stoney! Everything is just, well, wonderful!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

I found some morels in my yard; I've been tapping them out in this one area to release the spores, then rinsing them and taking that water and dumping it in the same area.Apparently, it works.This is the second year I have found morels in my yard.


Sunnysideup said:


> Doing great Stoney! Everything is just, well, wonderful!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

That is like finding gold nuggets right out front!! Cool!!


----------



## worm5376 (May 5, 2009)

Sup sunny? my 1 bird is dropping eggs from time to time "about a month apart and they keep hitting the bottom of the cage and breaking. Now i have tried giving sunny girl and sunny boy nesting material but they dont use it At ALL. Smfh alot. Now i can't cushion the bottom of the cage cuzz the poop must go thru the screen. Any suggestions? Could it be that they have a hanging nest pouch and they're dropping them in there and it's rolling out? sorry to be a pest. I know that if she's dropping them in there thats my problem " due to the fact the pouch is not stable to hold something circular/oval. Thinking about taking it out and seeing if they'll make a nest with the nesting material.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Yeah it is!


Sunnysideup said:


> That is like finding gold nuggets right out front!! Cool!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Sup sunny? my 1 bird is dropping eggs from time to time "about a month apart and they keep hitting the bottom of the cage and breaking. Now i have tried giving sunny girl and sunny boy nesting material but they dont use it At ALL. Smfh alot. Now i can't cushion the bottom of the cage cuzz the poop must go thru the screen. Any suggestions? Could it be that they have a hanging nest pouch and they're dropping them in there and it's rolling out? sorry to be a pest. I know that if she's dropping them in there thats my problem " due to the fact the pouch is not stable to hold something circular/oval. Thinking about taking it out and seeing if they'll make a nest with the nesting material.


They are using the pouch as a breeder box and the eggs are rolling out. I put cardboard boxes on the floor of my cages and then my female goes in there and lays her eggs. I also take her eggs out and replace them with fake eggs, I get them at a place called Michaels (craft store) doing this will make her stop laying eggs. She will see they won't hatch and she will give up all together. By her breaking them she just will replace them with more. She needs to be able to lay on them for a good month and see they won't hatch....
If you can't do the box on the bottom of the cage, get her fake eggs and when she breaks the egg replace it with a fake one that won't break. She will keep making eggs until she sees she is not fertile and the only way for her to see that is by laying on her eggs. I hope that made sense. 

Nice to see you!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Hey Worm, do your birds masturbate? My female does and it is pretty freaky....I am wondering if all birds do this?


----------



## worm5376 (May 5, 2009)

Not that i know of but now that you mention it im curious to find out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

I was reading in a bird magazine they do.


Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Worm, do your birds masturbate? My female does and it is pretty freaky....I am wondering if all birds do this?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I was reading in a bird magazine they do.


lol, I just googled it! It is crazy! My female will literally put her toe in her vagina and she holds onto her tail and she sits there and pants. My male will just stare at her...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Guys do enjoy watching a woman masturbate.Speaking of masturbating, here's some porn from my closet.     

  


Sunnysideup said:


> lol, I just googled it! It is crazy! My female will literally put her toe in her vagina and she holds onto her tail and she sits there and pants. My male will just stare at her...


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Stoney you have a tree there! Great job!!! I have the same portable AC unit you have, it works good.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

Have a good night everyone...I have to go find something to eat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, mine is a swamp cooler, so not quite an A/C, but it works ok.Gonna put a 3rd fan in, too.


Sunnysideup said:


> Stoney you have a tree there! Great job!!! I have the same portable AC unit you have, it works good.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I found some morels in my yard; I've been tapping them out in this one area to release the spores, then rinsing them and taking that water and dumping it in the same area.Apparently, it works.This is the second year I have found morels in my yard.


*did you watch the travel channel tonight? andrew zimmer had a show about mushrooms.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> lol, I just googled it! It is crazy! My female will literally put her toe in her vagina and she holds onto her tail and she sits there and pants. My male will just stare at her...


*I put my toe in a vagina once...not my vagina.....but nevermind*


----------



## motorboater (May 5, 2009)

man, i wish I had like a gram of each person's grow on here.

that would be heaven.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

that would be very interesting....  ........


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

happy cinco de mayo

im drunk, high, feeling great!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

thats why things are so quiet...... dont drink here sorry....


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

its all good man, you smoka the weeda  i drinka the alcohola


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

Im smoking good outdoor nugs too,


----------



## 420weedman (May 6, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 6, 2009)

Morning Weedman! I think we are the only ones here....That is okay, more for us!


----------



## 420weedman (May 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Weedman! I think we are the only ones here....That is okay, more for us!


im at work 
i took the day off yesterday ... it was a lazy bake day


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> im at work
> i took the day off yesterday ... it was a lazy bake day


When you get a break go out and smoke one! At least you had a good bake day yesterday!! I am HOPING for a quiet, peaceful, bake day today.


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Weedman! I think we are the only ones here....That is okay, more for us!


*Busy with last nutes before flush starts..... 8 weeks in on thursday.... *


----------



## 420weedman (May 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> When you get a break go out and smoke one! At least you had a good bake day yesterday!! I am HOPING for a quiet, peaceful, bake day today.


fo sho ! 


Twistyman said:


> *Busy with last nutes before flush starts..... 8 weeks in on thursday.... *


hey twisty ... hows windows xp ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Busy with last nutes before flush starts..... 8 weeks in on thursday.... *


Woot Woot! Yay Twisty! Are these the auto flower girls?


----------



## fukdapolice (May 6, 2009)

wats poppin Gs?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 6, 2009)

HEY!!! FDP!!! 

CONGRATS!!!!!! I am very happy for you and yours!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 6, 2009)

Hey wake and bakers..... ..... what's shakin?


----------



## fukdapolice (May 6, 2009)

Miss! Havent seen you in a while, how ya been?

im sober, and putting a coffee table together... kinda sucks lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 6, 2009)

Morning Miss! All is good over here, no complaints! How are you?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 6, 2009)

I gotta go....I need to run. I will see you all later  and much love.


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> fo sho !
> 
> hey twisty ... hows windows xp ?


*Hey weed... soon to be a reality...... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Woot Woot! Yay Twisty! Are these the auto flower girls?


*Sunny...  w00t is right.. 15" tall plant approx and 8" long top and about 2.5" wide and still two weeks to go... plus smaller buds... Waaa Hooo..!!*


----------



## Kant (May 6, 2009)

morning twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

*Hey bud bat.......*


----------



## Kant (May 6, 2009)

haha. I see that you recouped your two awards


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads.......rain.....rain.............and more rain...I love it..*


----------



## Kant (May 6, 2009)

It's a pretty sunny day out today here.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*i love the rain....*
*http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]FTLJMSbEnn0[/youtube]*


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads.......rain.....rain.............and more rain...I love it..*


*G'Day... cloudy with amazing bright patches..*



Kant said:


> haha. I see that you recouped your two awards


----------



## 420weedman (May 6, 2009)

"dont let me forget !, i need you to send those things to whats his name TODAY"


----------



## loke (May 6, 2009)

i'm loving this mornings high man, its actually makin me hyper, emphasis on the hy part, lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 6, 2009)

Hey FDP, what's happening? 

Sunny, Tips, everyone. 

How's it going all? I'm just stopping in for a mid day bake.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*hey miss....I am having my third wake and bake of the day*.......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 6, 2009)

I've only waked once, but I've baked 3 or 4 times now.


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

*#3 coming up........... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*go twisty go......*


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## motorboater (May 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey weed... soon to be a reality...... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunny...  w00t is right.. 15" tall plant approx and 8" long top and about 2.5" wide and still two weeks to go... plus smaller buds... Waaa Hooo..!!*


you'll definately be surprised by what you end up with

unusual high for that stuff


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 6, 2009)

Afternoon Everyone..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 6, 2009)

midafternoon bake.....


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 6, 2009)

evening bake..


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2009)

same here 

heavy sativa indica high, really crazy shit going on in my head right now 

how you all doing?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*I think I may smoke some marijuana.......before bed.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

wake and bake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 7, 2009)

im gonna roll on in a sec 
then im gonna smoke it 
then im gonna tell you how stonned i am


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

here hit mines while you rolling!


----------



## Twistyman (May 7, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> here hit mines while you rolling!


*Damn... LB shit the bed........... wake, wipe & bake. *


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)




----------



## smokedogg63 (May 7, 2009)

good morning everyone you to twisty off to work catch ya later. rough life but someone has to do it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 7, 2009)

good morning...... wake and bake.......


----------



## Twistyman (May 7, 2009)

*Hi miss........ dull day here.... warmer though.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone else use Facebook? I do, and it is like my living room...we always know where to find each other. It is weird though, I am surprised how quickly my fiends and me, can pick up right where we left off from High School. None of us have changed, not even in the look department. The only difference now is we are all Professionals. It just flips me out! I just had an old friend ask me if my mother wants back her mickey mouse sweatshirt, lol. I had to tell her I doubt it, she is dead. It is just really strange to me that nothing really does change, not even after 24 years.
Alright, back to baking.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 7, 2009)

I just joined Facebook 2 days ago. I wish you could see people's profiles without having to add them first. 

I've notice that a lot of the people I went to school with only have old school photos on theirs, I wonder what they're trying to say with that? Peaked in HS maybe..... Bwwwhahahahahaha


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

I am just really surprised how nothing changes. I know what you mean about the old photos! I have seen more photos of myself from the age of 6 to 17 than I care for! These are pics that I don't even have! What a blast from the past! My boys get a kick out of it! They say "Mom, you were a dork!" I say back "I still am"


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

morning all !


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

Morning Weedman!

Miss, in order to see profiles you have to be in their network or on their friend list. I do agree, I would like to just look at a few profiles without befriending them first.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 7, 2009)

Hey weedman..... 

Me too Sunny, I want to snoop and look but not always add. I wish more people had a recent picture on theirs. My profile pic was taken like a month ago. 









Sunnysideup said:


> Morning Weedman!
> 
> Miss, in order to see profiles you have to be in their network or on their friend list. I do agree, I would like to just look at a few profiles without befriending them first.


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

snooping is more fun


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

To me, it is like a brag book of your kids....At least with my friends it is...All of their profiles are about how well their kids are doing. Everyone asks me "Do you have kids?" I just don't feel the need to make it all about my kids. I like using it with my husband, so if I miss him on AIM he always leaves me a note on my FB. 

Getting motivated to go for a run...It will be another HOT one here today, ugh!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 7, 2009)

I have pics of my kids on mine, but there really isn't a whole lot to say about them. Mine is more about me, everything else I do in life is about my family, I need something that is just mine.


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

wow these mozzarella sticks are slammn


----------



## fukdapolice (May 7, 2009)

how did this thread get bigger than 'The biggest thread on RIU'?


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2009)

morning


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads.............*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2009)

mornin somewhere im so high ................................


----------



## motorboater (May 7, 2009)

facebook is a pretty stupid service in my opinion

they just collect your personal info and use it to generate ad's designed for you. a while ago they revised their policy and said that your information belonged to them forever. this caused a big uproar which made them take it down.

pretty fishy


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

motorboater said:


> facebook is a pretty stupid service in my opinion
> 
> they just collect your personal info and use it to generate ad's designed for you. a while ago they revised their policy and said that your information belonged to them forever. this caused a big uproar which made them take it down.
> 
> pretty fishy


twitter is fucking retarded as well ... who the fuck likes to be asked "what are you doing" fucking 20 times a day ... fuck that my twitter blog would say "chillin" 24/7


----------



## motorboater (May 7, 2009)

lol twitter

its like, why would i give a fuck about what you are doing with your day


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (May 7, 2009)

What is this twitter shit I keep hearing about? 
Is it another one of those sites like myspace and shit?


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> What is this twitter shit I keep hearing about?
> Is it another one of those sites like myspace and shit?


yea new and improved with more gayness


----------



## poplars (May 7, 2009)

yeah it's just some ridiculous service to update anyone who doesn't care about what you're doing all day.

pretty much a pointless service that's rubbing the ego's of everyone who'll buy into that shit.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 7, 2009)

Hi ...takin a piss cya


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Hey everybody...what's up?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

baking, care to join me?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

OH, ya twisted my arm.


LoudBlunts said:


> baking, care to join me?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I can't wait till harvest, looks like this is gonna be a good plant.








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

nice stoney.

i cant for harvest either


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Thanks.Hey,what's with all the asshole noobs around here lately?Fucking mouthy little pricks.


LoudBlunts said:


> nice stoney.
> 
> i cant for harvest either


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

ooops i meant, i cant wait for harvest either 

far as the mouthy pricks, i just smile and nod


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

LOL, pass me that joint.


LoudBlunts said:


> ooops i meant, i cant wait for harvest either
> 
> far as the mouthy pricks, i just smile and nod


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

hehe...puff puff pass


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

Evening guys! 
Stoney I do think you are in for a good harvest!!


----------



## Kant (May 7, 2009)

xmas in may for stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Toke!!!Bogart!


LoudBlunts said:


> hehe...puff puff pass


I hope so.I gave her her first dose of molasses last night.I gotta get a tube reptile light.I have a cfl one, but I don't know how much area that will cover.My grow room has so many wires now it looks like it's on life support!


Sunnysideup said:


> Evening guys!
> Stoney I do think you are in for a good harvest!!


It will be more like July.


Kant said:


> xmas in may for stoney?


----------



## Kant (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Toke!!!Bogart!
> 
> I hope so.I gave her her first dose of molasses last night.I gotta get a tube reptile light.I have a cfl one, but I don't know how much area that will cover.My grow room has so many wires now it looks like it's on life support!
> 
> It will be more like July.


a UV reptile light? Tell me how the bud turns out because I was planning on using one or two for my next grow but I was going to us CFLs.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I'll letcha know, for sure in my journal.I gotta hook it to its own timer, it should only be on about four hours out of the light cycle.


Kant said:


> a UV reptile light? Tell me how the bud turns out because I was planning on using one or two for my next grow but I was going to us CFLs.


----------



## motorboater (May 7, 2009)

nugless but not hopeless


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

hopeless, but, not nugless....


----------



## crippledguy (May 7, 2009)

hello just stopping in to say good day


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

*I have a reptile light.......*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a reptile light.......*


Good! Now use it on your reptiles


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 8, 2009)

good morning stoners......


----------



## 420weedman (May 8, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

420weedman said:


> morning all


*Hey weed.. just finished watering 18 pudding cups of pepper plants....
more work than it seems..... they don't root fast so they float off...
*


----------



## 420weedman (May 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> hopeless, but, not nugless....





Twistyman said:


> *Hey weed.. just finished watering 18 pudding cups of pepper plants....
> more work than it seems..... they don't root fast so they float off...
> *



hey sunny, twisty .... my boss just said i may have to goto his house today and look at his wifes BRAND NEW vista machine ..... she cant get online or it fights her before letting her go on ...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2009)

this guy talks all about uvb 
​


----------



## fukdapolice (May 8, 2009)

Mornin' all


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

morning guys and gals.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

Morning all. I feel like a baked potato with sour cream and chives. Baked potato.


----------



## 420weedman (May 8, 2009)

whaz tatters ?!?!?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

A big Russet.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

why do people try to tell me i NEED to check my PH? 

20 years of growing and i NEVER check my PH.

how do i not kill everything?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

I never check mine either. Guess I'm dumb.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*what is ph?*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

It's like an F


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

20 years ago we just put a seed in a pot with dirt from the backyard and went with it. you learn to build a relationship with the plant and it tells you want it needs or wants. nowadays they seem to think the more money and fancy crap you dump into it the better you will be. meanwhile they spend all day chasing problems.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2009)

morning alll


----------



## motorboater (May 8, 2009)

waiting on the man... kinda

i was supposed to have a doctor appt via telephone and they havent called

I want to fire up the Volcano but no.......


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It's like an F


 thats phunny


----------



## 420weedman (May 8, 2009)

from now on im always going to harass the first person i talk to when calling a credit card company/any company with a circle jerk computer phone system.

when ever they ask for information , i will now ignore them and beat the answer out of them if they are going to actually be able to help me themselves

because every time i spend 10 minutes talking to these fucks ... im 99 % done and they're like ok lemme transfer you over to remove this charge ..... and then the transfer picks up the phone " Can i have your credit card number? , what are you calling about today ?"

thats fucking the last time with these mother fuckers

im 100% convinced they do this just to fuck around and waste customers time so they are less likely to complain again


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2009)

smoke one up bro haha



im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo high


----------



## motorboater (May 8, 2009)

getting blazed and having some titties rubbed in my face tonight

strippers, oh yeah.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2009)

been slow lately, where the hell is everyone


----------



## 420weedman (May 8, 2009)

lion and people family reunited ... aww this is cute

[youtube]oiGKWoJi5qM[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2473832]been slow lately, where the hell is everyone[/quote]

Well for the most part it is Spring all around. This is basically a gardening forum so, guess what? 

Put on your sunglasses and your house robe, and very slowly and carefully make for the front door.


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well for the most part it is Spring all around. This is basically a gardening forum so, guess what?
> 
> Put on your sunglasses and your house robe, and very slowly and carefully make for the front door.


*Hard to tie everyone down in this weather......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hard to tie everyone down in this weather......... *


*sounds like bondage to me.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sounds like bondage to me.....*


*Human LST....... $50.00 extra.. you pay now...!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Human LST....... $50.00 extra.. you pay now...!!!*


*it was only $30 last time...I smell rip off........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it was only $30 last time...I smell rip off........*


*Is better you not smell Mr.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Is better you not smell Mr.... *


*whats up twistyman dude..............?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

*Not much... catching up on some TV.... seems slow everywhere. *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not much... catching up on some TV.... seems slow everywhere. *


*I have been riding my motorcycle a lot...I love to ride in this weather. It's a grey, misting day. my bike gets filthy...*


----------



## motorboater (May 8, 2009)

Sensi Star is some good stuff.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

Yah, I guess technically that's still a Motorcycle... well done Tips


----------



## motorboater (May 8, 2009)

lol

nice one


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Cuz you're the pot fairy!


fdd2blk said:


> why do people try to tell me i NEED to check my PH?
> 
> 20 years of growing and i NEVER check my PH.
> 
> how do i not kill everything?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

i bought 15 pounds of colored glass today.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

I lost 15 pounds looking for morels today!Phew!So how much did the glass run you?


fdd2blk said:


> i bought 15 pounds of colored glass today.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I lost 15 pounds looking for morels today!Phew!So how much did the glass run you?


$20 a pound.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Ouch.


fdd2blk said:


> $20 a pound.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ouch.


it's usually 40+.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Too rich for my blood,man.I'd just be paying for burnt fingers anyway.


fdd2blk said:


> it's usually 40+.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*I'm eating cashews........*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Too rich for my blood,man.I'd just be paying for burnt fingers anyway.


rolled my thumb across the top of the flame the other day ................


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*you won't be sucking that thumb any time soon.......:O*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]SJHls-r_Pp0[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

I never did like cashews.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm eating cashews........*


Fucking ow. Did you yell?


fdd2blk said:


> rolled my thumb across the top of the flame the other day ................ View attachment 411710


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

i don't think that clip is right. dude in jail, "come here little girl". lol


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *I never did like cashews.*
> 
> Fucking ow. Did you yell?


good...your not getting any of mine......


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]rorbv0RWrbk[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

I don't wanna eat your salty old nuts anyway!


tipsgnob said:


> good...your not getting any of mine......


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fucking ow. Did you yell?



no, i stopped and wrapped it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Good idea.You should run cold water over a burn for fifteen minutes to stop your skin from cooking.


fdd2blk said:


> no, i stopped and wrapped it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]UFwf7gRiLYM[/youtube]


----------



## Chiceh (May 9, 2009)

Good Morning all. Wake n Bake time.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 9, 2009)

Hey all, wake and bake......


----------



## Chiceh (May 9, 2009)

Still baking here. 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey all, wake and bake......


----------



## Twistyman (May 9, 2009)

*Morning gals.... went for bike ride 1st thing this morning.. looks like a great day....... *


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

Morning all. Not all the way baked yet. More like toaster oven baked.


----------



## Chiceh (May 9, 2009)

Bike riding sounds like a great idea, maybe later though when the rain stops. 



Twistyman said:


> *Morning gals.... went for bike ride 1st thing this morning.. looks like a great day....... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 9, 2009)

good morning everyone, i forgot how to ride a bike.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 9, 2009)

I can't ride one, the seat kills my ass. My ass is used to my cushy harley seat.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

When I first dated my future wife, at some point she mentioned that she can't ride a bicycle. She said she could balance but after ten feet she would lose it. so I went out and purchased her a brand new bike since and decided to teach her since where we lived was a quiet area. Frankly I didn't believe her, it just seemed incredulous. 

Sure enough, I'm standing there and help her start up and she's doing fine. Then BAM!... right into a parked car. Parked! Man, I just started to laugh my arse off, it was a funny thing to watch as she was going really sloooow. I couldn't believe it. We had a pisser of a day and she ended up way more confident and today rides miles and miles with no worries for anything stationary...


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 9, 2009)

Good morning everyone. Another hot day here.....98 degrees will be the high.

Wake n Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 9, 2009)

Yikes Sunny, that's hot. 

I think we're going to see a lovely 70 here.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 9, 2009)

I am getting it together over here to do a road trip to Maryland with my first load of crap....17 hr drive with 4 birds, 2 ferrets, 2 cats, 2 dogs and a leopard gecko. I am glad I am flying back,lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

I'm not sure 4 birds are enough to get you airborne.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 9, 2009)

Out of the 4 big boy birds I am taking, 3 get car sick. I always wondered what they would do if they were in the wild? Fly around puking on everyone!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

sun just tipped the horizon..... time to rip the bong....






































And make some coffee


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2009)

waked!!! baked power plant style

cook some breakfast and i waked and baked some more, white russian style


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

Durban poison..... sun is all the way up...... time to flip the switch for the 1000W


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 9, 2009)

Saturday night bake out..


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmmhhmmhhmhmhmhmmmhmmhmhm yeppers sounds good, already did..


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2009)

tokin at night . . .

what's up everyone?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

just woke up to catch the last 40 laps of NASCAR. mark martin just took the checkered flag. 


smoking bong rips of grand daddy purp mixed with cheese. it's HELLA tasty.


----------



## TG1126 (May 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just woke up to catch the last 40 laps of NASCAR. mark martin just took the checkered flag.
> 
> 
> smoking bong rips of grand daddy purp mixed with cheese. it's HELLA tasty.


im so gone right now, its rediculous. 
smoking purple voodoo, have been for 2 hrs.....


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2009)

ahh man I'm so deprived of strains. someone needs to start a dispensary up here already!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

poplars said:


> ahh man I'm so deprived of strains. someone needs to start a dispensary up here already!


i had to consolidate my inventory earlier, 
i had a bunch of partial jars. i had to dump all the half jars into one. 

i put 4 empty jars on the shelf. 2 big ones and 2 small ones. so i guess i've smoked 4 jars worth since my last stock check.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i had to consolidate my inventory earlier, View attachment 412713
> i had a bunch of partial jars. i had to dump all the half jars into one.
> 
> i put 4 empty jars on the shelf. 2 big ones and 2 small ones. so i guess i've smoked 4 jars worth since my last stock check.


*I am thinking it's clear your not smoking enough weed...*


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2009)

yeah that pretty much has me drooling . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

i'm trying, i'm really trying.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 10, 2009)

... for all the moms out there...... hey wait that's me..... I'll smoke that.... 

Wake and bake.....


----------



## BigKroniclz (May 10, 2009)

nothing better than waking up to a nice Nose cone in the morning


----------



## lilkc (May 10, 2009)

Jus smoked a fat blunt too, im wasted


----------



## BigKroniclz (May 10, 2009)

lilkc said:


> Jus smoked a fat blunt too, im wasted


 PASS  THAT  SHIT MAN


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day Wake n Bake for me


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 10, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day Chiceh and all other mom's!

Wake n Bake.


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2009)

*Happy Mothers day ladies.........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 10, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day Mom's.. Enjoy Your Day!!!


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2009)

Fire it uP. 



Sunnysideup said:


> Happy Mother's Day Chiceh and all other mom's!
> 
> Wake n Bake.





Twistyman said:


> *Happy Mothers day ladies.........*


----------



## 420weedman (May 10, 2009)

morning ... happy mom day


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

happy mothers day

white russian for all


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

ooops dont forget the superskunk joint passing around


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 10, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it uP.


I am with you baby!



420weedman said:


> morning ... happy mom day


Morning Weedman!



LoudBlunts said:


> happy mothers day
> 
> white russian for all


Drinking a Mimosa as I type!



LoudBlunts said:


> ooops dont forget the superskunk joint passing around


Got that covered too!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

hehe...i meant white russian the weed


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

i've been awake for 45 mins and haven't smoked yet.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

*passes FDD some of his hijack


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2009)

Are you waiting for an invitation? 
fdd2blk......you are formally invited to light that bowl. Fire it uP. 



fdd2blk said:


> i've been awake for 45 mins and haven't smoked yet.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hehe...i meant white russian the weed


LOL, hmmmm, maybe I have some issues. My mind is wrapped around my beautiful Mother's Day breakfast/brunch.....Smoked white fish, lox and bagels, Gelfite fish and MIMOSA's....I am in heaven.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

i'm smoking pot now.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

joint? bowl? bong?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> joint? bowl? bong?



sure, pass 'em this way.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 10, 2009)

*I have been up since 6:30 and I have not smoked weed yet.....6 hours with no weed...*


----------



## Kant (May 10, 2009)

morning good people. Happy mothers day. 


i've been up for.....well actually I haven't gone to sleep yet....got a lot of work to get done...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 10, 2009)

*I may not smoke any today............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2009)

*Who are you and what have you done to tips........ *


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2009)

hey hey hey


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 10, 2009)

after dinner bake...... ...... what's the word?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 10, 2009)

baking after baking.........a cake


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2009)

*What icing...????*


----------



## motorboater (May 10, 2009)

german chocolate cake + bake


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2009)

after bake bake


----------



## tipsgnob (May 10, 2009)

*chocolate cake for mothers day........




..*


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2009)

My daughter made the best, most chewiest rice crispy squares for me today. Oh they are sooo yummy.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 10, 2009)

shake and bake.. evening all


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 10, 2009)

Evening Smoke.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

cake is HIGHLY over-rated. cookies is where it's at.


----------



## J.Ruhland (May 10, 2009)

Fuck yea man wake N bake is the best thing man, its so fresh and so clean relaxing. hell yea


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 11, 2009)

good morning everyone..


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> good morning everyone..


*Happy puffing...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 11, 2009)

morning twisty


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 11, 2009)

Rain Drop Keep Falling On My Head.


----------



## 420weedman (May 11, 2009)

morning !
i have cookies !!!!!!!!!
with weeed in em


----------



## Kant (May 11, 2009)

good morning guys and gals.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 11, 2009)

Hey wake and bakers..... ..... what's happening?


----------



## 420weedman (May 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey wake and bakers..... ..... what's happening?


morning miss ! 

c is for cookie, that is good enough for me 
cookie cookie cookie cant you see


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> morning !
> i have cookies !!!!!!!!!
> with weeed in em


that's what i'm talking about. 
cake is for kids.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

Pie is where it's at..... cookies are for amateurs.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

how could i forget pie? 

cookies still win though. 



i have an eye examine this morning. i hope i pass.


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how could i forget pie?
> 
> cookies still win though.
> 
> ...


*Pssst.... Apple pie & cheddar.....






watch this....
*


----------



## Kant (May 11, 2009)

good morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

i have been growing and breeding hijack for at least 4 years now, indoors and out. it has NEVER turned purple. at all, EVER. if you happen to have hijack and it's turning purple, it's NOT hijack.

just so you know.


----------



## "SICC" (May 11, 2009)

morning all


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

Home made raspberry pie with butter pecan ice Cream on top.... sorry, but that WINS over Cookies!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Home made raspberry pie with butter pecan ice Cream on top.... sorry, but that WINS over Cookies!!


can you put that in your pocket and nibble on it in line at the bank? i bet not.
cookies are portable, you can take them anywhere. ever eat pie with your fingers? it's messy.


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Home made raspberry pie with butter pecan ice Cream on top.... sorry, but that WINS over Cookies!!


*LOL.... Mmmmmmm..!! Hard to beat a good pie.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

Cookies are better in public only if you are worried about what others think of you....pie dribbling down my shirt with a BIG grin!


----------



## motorboater (May 11, 2009)

what's the big deal with Hijack? I see people talking about it. Is it special or something


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

Why it's the next best thing! Until the next thing.....and so it goes.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 11, 2009)

evening bake!!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

I'm right behind you! Beep beep...puff puff...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 11, 2009)

*I would like to open a pie shop.........*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

i woke an hour ago. i'm a little late, but i'm here.

i failed my eye test. i need bifocals.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 11, 2009)

*old fart..........*


----------



## buddy775 (May 11, 2009)

Damn i wake and bake before i go to school


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 12, 2009)

Good Morning Stoners, Rise And Shine!!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 12, 2009)

You could be asleep at the keyboard for all we know. How about a live web cam on all mods? You could make an "Ultimate Elite" account with web cams.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 12, 2009)

Morning everyone!


----------



## 420weedman (May 12, 2009)

morning


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone!



*Sunny......... Hows you today....??*




420weedman said:


> morning


*Hey weed... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads.....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 12, 2009)

Hey wake and bakers


----------



## Kant (May 12, 2009)

afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*still morning here bud bat...........*


----------



## Kant (May 12, 2009)

well that's because I come from the future


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*that is sooo yesterday...........*


----------



## 420weedman (May 12, 2009)

juice bottles .... not just for juice any more


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*I will smoke to that........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I will smoke to that........*


*You'd smoke to a forest fire...... hows Mr tips.....?? *


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I will smoke to that........*


*You'd smoke to a forest fire...... hows Mr tips.....?? *


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

*Sites working well again I see........*


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

I think I've got the flu


----------



## Kant (May 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I think I've got the flu


is it swine in origin?


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

I dunno but herb seems to be the proper treatment so far


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 12, 2009)

Should we all wear latex gloves so we don't get swine flu from tpying at you?


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

*Quarantine.. *


----------



## Kant (May 12, 2009)

ovaltine?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*pope benedictine.........*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 12, 2009)

Frankenstein.....


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 12, 2009)

DoobieStein


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*doobiestein?*


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2009)

boobiewstein


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=donations


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2009)

haha i knew it was only a matter of time  i paid up in full, gonna do another on the 20th 

why isnt my name on there, that was a hard earned 5 dollars


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 13, 2009)

wake and bake


----------



## 420weedman (May 13, 2009)

morning all


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 13, 2009)

Waked and baked......... stormy day here today.  seems like the power is thinking about taking the day off, keeps dimming.......


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 13, 2009)

Sunny day wake and bake on the porch over here! ...Mmmmmm hydroponic beasters


----------



## June (May 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Waked and baked......... stormy day here today.  seems like the power is thinking about taking the day off, keeps dimming.......



Damn well I smoke to that not happening to ya. 

Morning all


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 13, 2009)

Morning all!

HOT ass day here.....again!! We need rain so bad!! The alligators are literally 'walking' down the canal because there is not enough water for them to swim. Maybe I should do a rain dance....


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all!
> 
> HOT ass day here.....again!! We need rain so bad!! The alligators are literally 'walking' down the canal because there is not enough water for them to swim. Maybe I should do a rain dance....


Dude that sucks... I could not imagine life without water. Ive lived around it my entire life... Give them poor guys a glass of water! haha


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 13, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Dude that sucks... I could not imagine life without water. Ive lived around it my entire life... Give them poor guys a glass of water! haha


There was this little one, maybe 2 feet, and I wanted to put him my pool! But, then I was thinking...how would I get him out? So I opted to do nothing......

How is Baltimore this fine morning, Puff? I should be there to live by the end of next month, woot woot!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all!
> 
> HOT ass day here.....again!! We need rain so bad!! The alligators are literally 'walking' down the canal because there is not enough water for them to swim. Maybe I should do a rain dance....



*A naked rain dance might work.... I can feel it in my bones.....

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 13, 2009)

it is certainly wet and squishy here today.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> There was this little one, maybe 2 feet, and I wanted to put him my pool! But, then I was thinking...how would I get him out? So I opted to do nothing......
> 
> How is Baltimore this fine morning, Puff? I should be there to live by the end of next month, woot woot!!!


It was really nice out like an hour ago, very sunny...But now theres some overcast. Its 64 deg outside so its almost perfect for me 


...if youve never lived here before, ill just say this. You will love and hate summer in baltimore. The girls, the fun..Its all great but DAMN does it get hot, oh and people dont know how to drive here lol ...Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2009)

i am on my way to the lake. well as soon as i can get off the couch that is.
my battery is charging for a few minutes so i have an excuse. my buddy is waiting on me though.
gonna be in the 90's for at least the next week.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> There was this little one, maybe 2 feet, and I wanted to put him my pool! But, then I was thinking...how would I get him out? So I opted to do nothing......
> 
> How is Baltimore this fine morning, Puff? I should be there to live by the end of next month, woot woot!!!


*next thing you know sunny will have a pet gator....I'm thinking a gator in the pool would be a nice house warming present for the new owner.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A naked rain dance might work.... I can feel it in my bones.....*


*those old bones can still feel????????????*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i am on my way to the lake. well as soon as i can get off the couch that is.
> my battery is charging for a few minutes so i have an excuse. my buddy is waiting on me though.
> gonna be in the 90's for at least the next week.


*I hope you called ahead and made reservations at the E.R.........*


----------



## smoker toker (May 13, 2009)

Hey good morning fellow wake'n'bakers! ^_^.. it just turned 8:30, been nice and stoned for about 10 minutes now just got done with a fat one... got the day off of worek today so I figured I'd save it for today, especially sense it's rainy and I got nothing to do ~_~... toke it up!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2009)

[youtube]b3FUSjR8wSk[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (May 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]b3FUSjR8wSk[/youtube]


so thats why you bought one .... better get a horn


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*sicc dog...........is in the house........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sicc dog...........is in the house........*


*I'm not cleaning that up....!!*


----------



## 420weedman (May 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## NewGrowth (May 13, 2009)

Damn dogs


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Cold puke between your toes 1st thing in the am......*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 13, 2009)

[youtube]o8T095mFdW8[/youtube]


----------



## Kant (May 13, 2009)

good afternoon guys.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*budddddddddd bat......*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 13, 2009)

After dinner bake.....


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

hows it goin stoners?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*stoners? what do you mean?*


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

potheads?

maybe


no


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*ok...I see what your sayn....*


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

**Rolling Joint**


you wanna hit of this after im done?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*o k .......................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

My nose is running.


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

awww, are you sick


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Yup.I'm getting better, though.How is everybody?[quote="SICC";2494738]awww, are you sick [/quote]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2009)

i'm all fucked u[ on green crack. weeeeeeee heeeeeeee


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Man, if I smoked right now, I wouldn't even get a buzz.I never can when I'm stuffed up.


fdd2blk said:


> i'm all fucked u[ on green crack. weeeeeeee heeeeeeee


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, if I smoked right now, I wouldn't even get a buzz.I never can when I'm stuffed up.


*you need some of my special brownies.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2009)

i have a very small avatar. =/ i tried to change it and it shrunk. now it won't get big again. =/


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Well, start baking!Do I have to make you put on your apron and slap you around a bit?


tipsgnob said:


> *you need some of my special brownies.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, start baking!Do I have to make you put on your apron and slap you around a bit?


*just an apron?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

I thought something was different...how about a new avatar?


fdd2blk said:


> i have a very small avatar. =/ i tried to change it and it shrunk. now it won't get big again. =/


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

You know you're not allowed to wear pants in my presence.


tipsgnob said:


> *just an apron?*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I thought something was different...how about a new avatar?



something in my settings is off.  rollitup has to fix it.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know you're not allowed to wear pants in my presence.


*socks...........? my feet get cold...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Oh.Size doesn't matter, anyway.


fdd2blk said:


> something in my settings is off.  rollitup has to fix it.


I suppose.


tipsgnob said:


> *socks...........? my feet get cold...*


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2009)

haha FDD and his mini avatar


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2495178]haha FDD and his mini avatar [/quote]

i am fully secure with the size of my avatar.


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2009)

hahaha, so what happened man, i donated 5 dollars, and my name isnt on that damn list


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2495301]hahaha, so what happened man, i donated 5 dollars, and my name isnt on that damn list [/quote]

you aren't asking me are you? look at my damn avatar and tell _me_ what happened. i donated more than 5.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 14, 2009)

Feel better now?


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

SICC";2495301]hahaha said:


> you aren't asking me are you? look at my damn avatar and tell _me_ what happened. i donated more than 5.


*Fucking funny shit... you guys need to take that act on the road.. *


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Feel better now?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Kant (May 14, 2009)

oh my god! fdd pissed of a witch doctor!


----------



## 420weedman (May 14, 2009)

morning all !


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*avatar envy can be dangerous.....*


----------



## 420weedman (May 14, 2009)

i need a new lawn mower


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

i need carb work done on my seadoo. i need new diaphragms and my carbs need to be synchronized. there is a new shop that just opened, right at the end of my street. i could push it on the trailer from here to there. i'm gonna have them change out my diaphragms and dial in my carbs. i went out yesterday but the throttle kept cutting out. should have it fixed by this weekend. gonna be a hot one. me and the weather.


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## weedshooter (May 14, 2009)

mornin...! i woke and toke.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 14, 2009)

430pm and i just woke up! wtf! ...WAKE AND BAKKEEEEEEE


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

This sickness doth linger.I've decided to take some of my adderall so I can "speed" things up.Gotta get some house work done,I've been down a week.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> This sickness doth linger.I've decided to take some of my adderall so I can "speed" things up.Gotta get some house work done,I've been down a week.


*an ice water enema might help........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Speaking from experience?


tipsgnob said:


> *an ice water enema might help........*


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 14, 2009)

Ive fell through ice before and YES it will wake your ass up lol ... And cause an instant cold.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I am never gonna be high enough to start sticking things in my butt.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I am never gonna be high enough to start sticking things in my butt.


*never say never...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Dude, seriously, never.That is just not my thing.


tipsgnob said:


> *never say never...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*I gotta go to the store...anybody need anything? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Yeah.Some more cat litter.


tipsgnob said:


> *I gotta go to the store...anybody need anything? *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah.Some more cat litter.


*I'm back.......here is your kitty litter....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

*Wheres my Snickers Bar....????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Thanks!


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm back.......here is your kitty litter....*


There's one in the kitty litter........


Twistyman said:


> *Wheres my Snickers Bar....????*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wheres my Snickers Bar....????*


*scammer...you already ate the snickers bar.........*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

i was just awoken by a phone call. my seadoo is ready for fun. had a "clogged jet". woooo hoooooo. gotta go for a test ride first thing in the am.


----------



## Chiceh (May 14, 2009)

Good stuff, just be careful, lol. 



fdd2blk said:


> i was just awoken by a phone call. my seadoo is ready for fun. had a "clogged jet". woooo hoooooo. gotta go for a test ride first thing in the am.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Be careful,ok?If you MUST get hurt, try to get hurt next to a hot female lifeguard.Maybe you'll get some free mouth to mouth and your wife won't even be able to get mad!


fdd2blk said:


> i was just awoken by a phone call. my seadoo is ready for fun. had a "clogged jet". woooo hoooooo. gotta go for a test ride first thing in the am.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

the guy that runs the shop that fixed it, takes his out in the ocean and jumps waves. his shop is right around the corner. i may have to go with him one of these days.  


[youtube]MwxmWO9eQZ4[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I can barely swim.No way I'd go.


fdd2blk said:


> the guy that runs the shop that fixed it, takes his out in the ocean and jumps waves. his shop is right around the corner. i may have to go with him one of these days.
> 
> 
> [youtube]MwxmWO9eQZ4[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can barely swim.No way I'd go.


looks like i'll need to get a helmet.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 14, 2009)

Evening Everyone


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can barely swim.No way I'd go.


*it's ok stoney...I know mouth to mouth.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Better safe than dead.


fdd2blk said:


> looks like i'll need to get a helmet.


Evening!


smokedogg63 said:


> Evening Everyone


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2009)

10:13 bake . . . how you all doing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Not dead yet!


poplars said:


> 10:13 bake . . . how you all doing?


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2009)

whats good shawty?

how you been


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (May 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2498934]whats good shawty?

how you been [/quote]

Why do people talk like this? HAHAHA! 
Whats up shawty? Can I get'cha numba? Holla Back Son!!!!!! Where my gin and juice at?!!!! Sounds stupid as hell! HAHAHA! At least I get a good laugh from it though!


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2009)

haha why you gotta hate man, i kno her, im just playin around, to tell you the truth, i have to "dumb" myself down on here cause of idiots like you haha, no offence


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

Nothing much going on, how are you?


SICC";2498934]whats good shawty?
how you been :mrgreen:[/quote]
Why do people have to be mean to other people over unimportant shit?[quote="NASTYRUDEDOGG said:


> Why do people talk like this? HAHAHA!
> Whats up shawty? Can I get'cha numba? Holla Back Son!!!!!! Where my gin and juice at?!!!! Sounds stupid as hell! HAHAHA! At least I get a good laugh from it though!


----------



## Chiceh (May 15, 2009)

Good morning all!. So this thread was made 2 years ago this long weekend and I am still enjoying my wake n bakes, lol. Thanks for keeping this thread alive this long, You all rock!.
Now lets Fire it uP. 



Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wake n Bake!! Wow, 2 yrs old, and, many more too come.

Wake n Bake.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

sunday will be one year for me ,good morning all


----------



## 420weedman (May 15, 2009)

waked, baked


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

waked, getting baked, and on my way to be laked.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

coming up there in june through the 4th of july will be spending time at the lake and at putah creek,allready have res. 4 days in bodega bay


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads..........*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> coming up there in june through the 4th of july will be spending time at the lake and at putah creek,allready have res. 4 days in bodega bay


i'm 20 mins away. get a hold of me.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

staying with my sis and brother in law in vacaville


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> staying with my sis and brother in law in vacaville


that's 30 mins away.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

i'll pm a phone # before we leave ,my sister may not want me loging on to riu from her comp


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll pm a phone # before we leave ,my sister may not want me loging on to riu from her comp


is she hot?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

i was at the seadoo mechanics yesterday. we are out front chatting. i'm talking with the owner. the mechanic walks over to the other side of the box truck to take the lock off my trailer. i hear voices and glance over just as the owner says to him "hey, stop talking to the pretty ladies and get back to work." i glance over and all i really see is a brief glimpse of a cute girl. i mostly just notice her hair. so i look at the owner and i say "it's cool, as long as he's talking to pretty ladies". then i think for a second and say "unless that's your wife". he smiles and says "no, that's not my wife". i said "whew, that's cool. i always end up with my foot in my mouth because it turns out being your wife". he says "nope, not my wife. it's my daughter". 

doooh!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

the price of the repair just doubbled


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 15, 2009)

Waked AND Baked And Baking Again. It's Friday!!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was at the seadoo mechanics yesterday. we are out front chatting. i'm talking with the owner. the mechanic walks over to the other side of the box truck to take the lock off my trailer. i hear voices and glance over just as the owner says to him "hey, stop talking to the pretty ladies and get back to work." i glance over and all i really see is a brief glimpse of a cute girl. i mostly just notice her hair. so i look at the owner and i say "it's cool, as long as he's talking to pretty ladies". then i think for a second and say "unless that's your wife". he smiles and says "no, that's not my wife". i said "whew, that's cool. i always end up with my foot in my mouth because it turns out being your wife". he says "nope, not my wife. it's my daughter".
> 
> doooh!!


So the dad is having sex with his daughter?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*pervert..............*


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was at the seadoo mechanics yesterday. we are out front chatting. i'm talking with the owner. the mechanic walks over to the other side of the box truck to take the lock off my trailer. i hear voices and glance over just as the owner says to him "hey, stop talking to the pretty ladies and get back to work." i glance over and all i really see is a brief glimpse of a cute girl. i mostly just notice her hair. so i look at the owner and i say "it's cool, as long as he's talking to pretty ladies". then i think for a second and say "unless that's your wife". he smiles and says "no, that's not my wife". i said "whew, that's cool. i always end up with my foot in my mouth because it turns out being your wife". he says "nope, not my wife. it's my daughter".
> 
> doooh!!


Oh come on FDD when he confronted him about talking to ladies thats when you let him leave with your seadoo and go talk to the ladies yourself! ...Thats what i would have done


----------



## crippledguy (May 15, 2009)

greetings all..


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2009)

*Hey cripp.... whats up...??*


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 15, 2009)

sMOOOOKKEEEE WEEEEEDDDD EVERYDAAAAHHHHHYYYYY


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2009)

*Stoney...???? tips...???? anyone...???? *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 15, 2009)

do we have a open runway for take off?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*no runways open tonight....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 15, 2009)

Thats Ok I'll Make Due!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*too stoned for flight anyway...lets stay on the ground..........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 15, 2009)

stay on the ground and watch them, ya thats better.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 15, 2009)

Mmmmm white widow


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*I took a bud of white widow and a bud of afghan mafia and ground them up together...getting ready to fire it up...wish me luck..........*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I took a bud of white widow and a bud of afghan mafia and ground them up together...getting ready to fire it up...wish me luck..........*


Careful there tips . . . . don't want to be too high . . . . . right?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk............*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

seadoo's fixed. topped out at 63 MPH on choppy water. got my first sunburn of the year.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

that's pretty fast for water...I had 18 ft donzi that would run 50 and I thought I was flying....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> that's pretty fast for water...I had 18 ft donzi that would run 50 and I thought I was flying....


it's scary/fun fast. especially on choppy water. i was jumpin' waves at lower speeds. had 10 kinds of fun today.


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

This is what it is all about, Long weekend Wake n Bake. Gotta luv it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 16, 2009)

Morning Chiceh and everyone, Wake n Bake!


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 16, 2009)

Good Morning Sunny And Everyone Else


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Morning ladies.... guys....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*morning twisty......abd everyone..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Hows Mr Gnob today...??*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hows Mr Gnob today...??*


*hey twisty.......I'm fine and you?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Slow day... raining like shit...... 
I am all happy... I started 8 beans germing thursday.. and they're ALL about an 1" above soil today.... did manage to kill 8 pepper plants though.....
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 16, 2009)

afternoon/morning tips, twisty beans popping and growing sounds like a great plan!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*beans a crackin........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Beans Ahoy......!!!!

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Howdy everybody!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy everybody!!!


*hi stoney....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

What's up?


tipsgnob said:


> *hi stoney....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Hows Stoney today...??? Raining like hell here.... I got a Blueberry clone given to me today....... haven't tried that yet...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Doing ok.It rained here for a few days on and off.It's sunny today, kinda chilly.Tell me how you like the blueberry.Ever get that new computer?


Twistyman said:


> *Hows Stoney today...??? Raining like hell here.... I got a Blueberry clone given to me today....... haven't tried that yet...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*No new comp yet...... 
I hear the blueberry is a good strain... we'll see.. 
wheres that weed tips....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Hey, I was thinking of you.Here's a defrag tool..it takes less time than a regular defrag.It's free,of course.http://www.filehippo.com/download_defraggler/


Twistyman said:


> *No new comp yet......
> I hear the blueberry is a good strain... we'll see..
> wheres that weed tips....... *


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, I was thinking of you.Here's a defrag tool..it takes less time than a regular defrag.It's free,of course.http://www.filehippo.com/download_defraggler/


*I just looked...it needs win 2000 min... 
I may have a HP Pavilion 2.0 gig comp with XP soon, if the moon and stars align ........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I wish I had an extra one for ya.Keep an eye out at pawn shops.


Twistyman said:


> *I just looked...it needs win 2000 min...
> I may have a HP Pavilion 2.0 gig comp with XP soon, if the moon and stars align ........*


----------



## Kant (May 16, 2009)

Afternoon guys and gals.


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Hey bud bat.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Back from the store. Hiya, kant.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

wb!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

Evening all, still baking strong here, .


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

yea, me too

i love baking  even if its not while waking.


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Evening Chiceh... hey LB..... just about to do a joint and watch W5 about gangs I think.... or two & a half men.... back later.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Ty!


LoudBlunts said:


> wb!!!!


Hi Chiceh!


Chiceh said:


> Evening all, still baking strong here, .


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

im starting to think my favorite wake and bake or afternoon bud is white russian, omgah


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea, me too
> 
> i love baking  even if its not while waking.


*Those are the best.. you wake up for a piss at 4am... smoke a joint.... sleep & bake...then when you wake up you're pre baked......*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

hey twisty... well guess ttyl. take care


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Have fun!


LoudBlunts said:


> hey twisty... well guess ttyl. take care


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Those are the best.. you wake up for a piss at 4am... smoke a joint.... sleep & bake...then when you wake up you're pre baked......*


i've been smoking sativa at the crack of dawn lately and its almost like starting my day off RIGHT!!! lol

makes my day feel so long and productive that i need a nap or two


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Have fun!




i aint going no where...im sitting right here baking with yall


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Oh..thought you said ttyl........


LoudBlunts said:


> i aint going no where...im sitting right here baking with yall


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

twisty said he was leaving and will be back later


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

trying to get my tolerance down a bit.

ive been having to do four bags of vapor at each session, which is about a .5


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Well, shit,I'm a ditz,lol. So...been having fun with the newbs,loud?


LoudBlunts said:


> twisty said he was leaving and will be back later


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

i think im quitting

clause A, its always my fault.

i help out alot, yet im always the one in the wrong.

im sick of it.


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

That's how I do it, lol. I luv the sativas . 



LoudBlunts said:


> i've been smoking sativa at the crack of dawn lately and its almost like starting my day off RIGHT!!! lol
> 
> makes my day feel so long and productive that i need a nap or two


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I try to help when I can. No way would I have acted like some of the newbs on here when I was a noob.


LoudBlunts said:


> i think im quitting
> 
> clause A, its always my fault.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*There are some mouthy little fucks sometimes.... *


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2009)

just woke from my nap. smoking some samples of indoor ATF. seems to be working.


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

have you guys ever gotten the bed spins from too much sativa?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I try to help when I can. No way would I have acted like some of the newbs on here when I was a noob.



yea...ungrateful fucks.

mouthy, as twisty put it...lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

True, that.


Twistyman said:


> *There are some mouthy little fucks sometimes.... *


Did you have any good dreams?


fdd2blk said:


> just woke from my nap. smoking some samples of indoor ATF. seems to be working.


Nope.I've gotten the bed spins from too much alcohol...bleh.


motorboater said:


> have you guys ever gotten the bed spins from too much sativa?


Damn whippersnappers!


LoudBlunts said:


> yea...ungrateful fucks.
> 
> mouthy, as twisty put it...lol


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

man, i used to have access to some 100% sativa Thai.

Did too many balloons one night, and it gave me the spins like a motherfucker. No booze involved.

It was one of those times where you just lay underneath your covers hoping for it to stop.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Forgive me for being an ignorant hick, but what are balloons?The only time I've heard of balloons in reference to drug use is when someone sticks their coke in them and hides them in their ass,lol.


motorboater said:


> man, i used to have access to some 100% sativa Thai.
> 
> Did too many balloons one night, and it gave me the spins like a motherfucker. No booze involved.
> 
> It was one of those times where you just lay underneath your covers hoping for it to stop.


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

balloons=Volcano bags


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Ah, gotcha.I need to get a volcano.I just can't bring myself to pay 500 dollars for one.


motorboater said:


> balloons=Volcano bags


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

paid $800 for mine

wouldve been $650 or $700 if i ordered direct from Storz-Bickel. The head shop wanted their $100 profit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not paying that much for anything unless it can vape my bud,make me cum,clean my house, cook my meals, and wipe my ass as well.


motorboater said:


> paid $800 for mine
> 
> wouldve been $650 or $700 if i ordered direct from Storz-Bickel. The head shop wanted their $100 profit.


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

It's a pretty good investment. I've actually made money from buying it. It has cut my consumption down by 50%.

Plus, my health is worth $1,000,000 to me


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I hear you.


motorboater said:


> It's a pretty good investment. I've actually made money from buying it. It has cut my consumption down by 50%.
> 
> Plus, my health is worth $1,000,000 to me


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2009)

by the time i load the valve, grab the heat gun and fill the bag, i've done 3 bong rips. 

[youtube]QBsIbgAFQSw[/youtube]


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

I prefer the bong as well.


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

i cant smoke out of pipes or bongs anymore

became too spoiled. too harsh for my throat.


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

My bongs are very clean and I use cool water. Makes it very smooth. 



motorboater said:


> i cant smoke out of pipes or bongs anymore
> 
> became too spoiled. too harsh for my throat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I have a glass pipe, but if I have to, I'll smoke out of a pop can.


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

Mine are all glass, I find it the best to smoke from.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I like it, too.Smoother,no mesh screens to dick with.


Chiceh said:


> Mine are all glass, I find it the best to smoke from.


----------



## "SICC" (May 16, 2009)

i HATE vaporizers, take's the point out of smoking, BONG ALL DAY


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2009)

Ya, I don't like the taste of the vap. 

[QUOTE="SICC";2505359]i HATE vaporizers, take's the point out of smoking, BONG ALL DAY [/QUOTE]


----------



## Kant (May 16, 2009)

I've never smoked out of a vaporizer....I miss bongs...I need to get a new one.


----------



## "SICC" (May 16, 2009)

Bongs are always a classic, but you can never really beat a good hit, out of a nice pipe mmm


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*I prefer da joint....*


----------



## motorboater (May 16, 2009)

anyone know what condition green soil is? my buddy has an aeroponic setup, and the soil on one of the plants has something that looks like algae growing on it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2009)

anybody wanna give me a full body message? friggin' seadoo kicked my ass.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 17, 2009)

A full body message? Is that like talking at arms length?


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2009)

Good Morning, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2009)

*A good Sunday to you Chiceh........ *


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2009)

damn yall be up!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

one year today , i've gotten volumes of advice ,given some from my own experience pissed a few people off posting above .08,and helped a few along the way .this has been one of the best finds i've made on this computer ,light them up


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> one year today , i've gotten volumes of advice ,given some from my own experience pissed a few people off posting above .08,and helped a few along the way .this has been one of the best finds i've made on this computer ,light them up


*Anniversary rep...... .....*


----------



## crippledguy (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> one year today , i've gotten volumes of advice ,given some from my own experience pissed a few people off posting above .08,and helped a few along the way .this has been one of the best finds i've made on this computer ,light them up


 


perfect robert, perfect.

its funny the connection you make with people over riu.

like the other day robert i was watching WEC, and they were fighting out of corpus christi and the first thing i though about was you, and the talk we had about it.

lets light it up robert.

i second your statement above.


lets indulge!!!!


good morning all!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

how are thing with you CG,and thanks twisty how are you these days


----------



## crippledguy (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how are thing with you CG,and thanks twisty how are you these days


 
great robert, thanks.

just puffing on some hydro juicy fruit and listening to Gov't mule and the allman brothers.

sun is shinning and the gardens green. 

how are you ?

yo yo twisty.kiss-ass


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

sounds like a nice place to be ,we had a heavy rain last night so the mosquito's are going to be out in force this morning my bake is going to be on the screen porch after my coffee


----------



## crippledguy (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sounds like a nice place to be ,we had a heavy rain last night so the mosquito's are going to be out in force this morning my bake is going to be on the screen porch after my coffee


 
just takin it easy on this sunday.

can't wait to see willie this summer.

gotta love screen porches.. the sun shinning or you got an overcast?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

willie will be in corpus with bob dillon and john cougar soon i don't think i can make it , the sky is overcast but it helps keep the temps down so its great weather to be outside in and i do have the radio pumped outside on the porch


----------



## crippledguy (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> willie will be in corpus with bob dillon and john cougar soon i don't think i can make it , the sky is overcast but it helps keep the temps down so its great weather to be outside in and i do have the radio pumped outside on the porch


 
damn derek trucks is soo smooth

cool cool..

well i gotta go take the trash out.

ill be back in 10 robert, if your not here and have a good day man!
glad things are going good


----------



## "SICC" (May 17, 2009)

morning/afternoon


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> anybody wanna give me a full body message? friggin' seadoo kicked my ass.


*jax will...if you ask nice.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jax will...if you ask nice.....*



someone needs to, i'm hella sore.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 17, 2009)

I think we should start a pool!! Pick a date, put $5 down, and whoever gets the closest wins! The pool should be: How long before Fdd pops a screw out of his knee this summer. I pick June 15th....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

*I got july 8 (my bday)...............*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 17, 2009)

july 4th that's my guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think we should start a pool!! Pick a date, put $5 down, and whoever gets the closest wins! The pool should be: How long before Fdd pops a screw out of his knee this summer. I pick June 15th....



HEY!!!!!


you STFU!!!!!!! 













i was having way too much fun the other day. did a couple midair 180's and nice wave jumps. figured out that if i tuck in hella tight when i pop up off the wave then snap it to the left, it pops right out and spins mid air. my buddy was just shaking his head waiting.


i will not go down without a fight.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 17, 2009)

180s mid air...hmmmm.......May 30th.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]GELV7eLY7nU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

play hard or stay on the beach


----------



## mean mr. green (May 17, 2009)

I like rolling blunts before bed, sleeping and then waking-up to a nicely rolled blunt.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

i like your thinking mean green


----------



## "SICC" (May 17, 2009)

sooooo high


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

*I voted for sicc in the coolest guy poll.........*


----------



## "SICC" (May 17, 2009)

hahaha thanks man, this one is for you 

hotter then hell outside, gonna be a rough summer, no AC


----------



## NewGrowth (May 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I voted for sicc in the coolest guy poll.........*


I'm not gonna lie . . . . me too


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

Good morning everyone. I am still enjoying this long weekend. Time to Wake n Bake.


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

i own my own dog grooming buisness and i get to wake and bake everyday all day and wrk with cool dogs that could care less if u blowed it makes me very calm and i can consentrate way better which i do better wrk its a proven fact i suck not hi and the dogs seem to piss me off easier but its thebest job ever ilet me employees burn withme i made 10,000 cfm smoking room complete with 4 carbon filters for the old timmers who stillthink marijuana is bad little do they no i just smoked sum of thebest bud ever rite b4talking to them andthey sure as hell cant tell


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 18, 2009)

Wake and bake, morning everyone


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 18, 2009)

Morning everyone. Wake n Bake!!

Robtoker, I have a question (if you don't mind) I have a Yorkie and his face is always dirty looking and he always has hair in his eyes. Can I buzz his face?


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

ya u sure can


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

does he or she have stains under his eyes too


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 18, 2009)

robtoker said:


> ya u sure can


Cool, my son kept telling me I could not do that! I buzzed my Chihuahua a couple of weeks ago and she looks good. I am going to do my Yorkie today! He is so little and dirty looking,lol.


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

i usally willjust shave out theeye corners but it takes a steady hand ora really calm dog or brush her hair forward over the eyesand trim the bangs however short u want


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 18, 2009)

robtoker said:


> i usally willjust shave out theeye corners but it takes a steady hand ora really calm dog or brush her hair forward over the eyesand trim the bangs however short u want


Yes, to the eye stains......
I think I will do the brush forward and trim, that sounds safer for me. I have a mobile groomer that I love but she is shutting down her business due to the economy...sucks.


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

ya mobile groomingis really expensive to run i do both theres this sstuff called angel eyes for the stains its amazing petedge.com angel eyes


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 18, 2009)

robtoker said:


> ya mobile groomingis really expensive to run i do both theres this sstuff called angel eyes for the stains its amazing petedge.com angel eyes


Thank you.....+rep

Hey, do you do the anal glands?


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

ya yorkies need it done alot so if u ever she her dragging her butt across the floor she needs her butt squezzed its nasty as fuck but it can cause a badinfection only dogs under i think 40 lbs haf to have it done


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 18, 2009)

power plant baking


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

what doyall think bubblers or water bong


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 18, 2009)

robtoker said:


> ya yorkies need it done alot so if u ever she her dragging her butt across the floor she needs her butt squezzed its nasty as fuck but it can cause a badinfection only dogs under i think 40 lbs haf to have it done


I am calling a groomer.....this is out of my league.



LoudBlunts said:


> power plant baking


Now, that sounds fun!


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

ya ive saw sum shit when i was in grooming school eye lids cutopen and shit thank god ive never had an accident knock on wood


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Now, that sounds fun!


i like it. cut a tad bit early to make some room for new plants


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

mom tried her hand at shaving our dogs when we were growing up the sores they would get from the trimmers were horrible.


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

ya its not easy


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

are they called arm pits on dogs? well where the legs join were the most sensitive to the clippers


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

Speaking of dog grooming, I just took my dog the other day to this new place. 
Animazing, pet bath centre. They use this new system like a deep steam cleaner for your carpets and furniture but in reverse. It sends the water from under the hair with these tiny needle like water jets. They use blow dryers and suctions to get all the hair off after they use this cool undercoat brush. I was amazed. It is all open, with like 4 tables so you can watch all the dogs. You can stand there with your dog the whole time. It was so cool. I don't know if you have them in the USA, but I was impressed. 



robtoker said:


> i own my own dog grooming buisness and i get to wake and bake everyday all day and wrk with cool dogs that could care less if u blowed it makes me very calm and i can consentrate way better which i do better wrk its a proven fact i suck not hi and the dogs seem to piss me off easier but its thebest job ever ilet me employees burn withme i made 10,000 cfm smoking room complete with 4 carbon filters for the old timmers who stillthink marijuana is bad little do they no i just smoked sum of thebest bud ever rite b4talking to them andthey sure as hell cant tell


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

the groomers have a hard time with our dog she is chow Sheppard mix about 48 lbs they suggested i used compressed air to help with the undercoat ,


----------



## 420weedman (May 18, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i like it. cut a tad bit early to make some room for new plants


sounds like me 

morning all !

i found out yesterday it takes a little over 3 hours to mow my yard with a 22" push. i need a back adjustment ... lol


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey, do you do the anal glands?


*Hmmmm...... ? No.... ! *


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

This type of place would be perfect, I cannot believe the difference in my dog's hair. He is a Lab and it got out all the fluffy undercoat with this cool comb and blew it all out with the air hose. He is so smooth and silk now. 



robert 14617 said:


> the groomers have a hard time with our dog she is chow Sheppard mix about 48 lbs they suggested i used compressed air to help with the undercoat ,


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

I am so glad my dogs do not have that issue. A friend of mine has a dog with that problem, sooooo groooossssss. 



Sunnysideup said:


> Thank you.....+rep
> 
> Hey, do you do the anal glands?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 18, 2009)

Anal glands are easy. Just get a good grip just behind the sphincter and roll your fingers as you slide back away.

It works on dogs too.....


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> sounds like me
> 
> morning all !
> 
> i found out yesterday it takes a little over 3 hours to mow my yard with a 22" push. i need a back adjustment ... lol


 

get youself a riding mower ,there all over craigs list


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

CJ i may need mine done i've been scooting my butt across the carpet allot lately


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> CJ i may need mine done i've been scooting my butt across the carpet allot lately


*And rounding the clubhouse turn it's rob ahead by a skid mark..*


----------



## 420weedman (May 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Anal glands are easy. Just get a good grip just behind the sphincter and roll your fingers as you slide back away.
> 
> It works on dogs too.....


HEADSHOT ! 



robert 14617 said:


> get youself a riding mower ,there all over craigs list


yea i got one, motor just seized. in the market for a new one....
exercise was good for me tho


----------



## CrackerJax (May 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> headshot !


rimshot!!!!


----------



## robtoker (May 18, 2009)

u can feel a lump on theshit hole just squeeze it


----------



## tipsgnob (May 18, 2009)

*good morning anal gland squeezers.............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good morning anal gland squeezers.............*


*Don't you start......!! How do Mr. tips.......??*


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

morning


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

so this is the crap that's clogging the server? 
how old are you people?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

at least there were no picture files attached


----------



## tipsgnob (May 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't you start......!! How do Mr. tips.......??*


*morning twisty...you got you some blueberry....cool*


----------



## cph (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so this is the crap that's clogging the server?
> how old are you people?


 
I was wondering the samething. The first few pages of this thread were good. Skipped to the end and found people talking about anything but wake n bake.

Like you said fdd, first thing in the morn every morn. I not allowed to call them meds though. Someday we'll get or shit together here.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> at least there were no picture files attached


*not yet anyway..........*


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

who does everyone always bitch about what we do, WE MAKE THE DAMN SITE, if it wasn't for us, wtf would RIU be, if anything, you should be thanking us shit, its getting really annoying, cph, unless you donated to the new server, shut the hell up  , seriously haha, that go's for anyone who says ANYTHING





anyways back to the baking


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

SICC";2510946]morning bongsmilie[/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]Hey SICC....[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *morning twisty...you got you some blueberry....cool*



*Yeah.. I've heard a lot about them.. we'll see.....*


cph said:


> I was wondering the samething. The first few pages of this thread were good. Skipped to the end and found people talking about anything but wake n bake.
> 
> Like you said fdd, first thing in the morn every morn. I not allowed to call them meds though. Someday we'll get or shit together here.


*This thread and "the biggest thread" are our "chat areas..".. that way we don't jack and off topic other posts... Plus if you're here at 5-8am like most of us we are waking & baking....*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so this is the crap that's clogging the server?
> how old are you people?


Fdd is correct (of course). Why just the other day I came on to wakeNbake and someone was talking about riding a seadoo.... and how they were sore.....and needed a full body "message".

Let's keep it strictly about wakeNbake....like Fdd does...


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

Crap? Wake n Bake is not crap. 



fdd2blk said:


> so this is the crap that's clogging the server?
> how old are you people?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

fuck yeah. 

at least i don't need to sit here all day talking about stupid shit to feel as if my life has meaning. 

go outside and do something, all of you. 


hehehehhehehehehehehehehe




if you're sick of hearing me bitch, stop reading these threads. i as all of you am free to speak my mind. no? 

seriously though, do something "productive".


----------



## CrackerJax (May 18, 2009)

Yah.... go ride a seadoo or something meaningful.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Crap? Wake n Bake is not crap.



"the shit hole"
"anal gland squeezers"

"CRAP"


no one got my pun. you all are waaaaay too defensive. thought you were al baked. loolololololl 



i could give a SHIT what CRAP you all post. if you all want to look like ASSES that's fine. BUTT i would rather talk SHIT to try to look the better. BUTT it usually back fires and i am the one looking like ASS.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah.... go ride a seadoo or something meaningful.....


if fun means nothing to you, you're broken.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Fdd is correct (of course). Why just the other day I came on to wakeNbake and someone was talking about riding a seadoo.... and how they were sore......


 *The bastards... how dare they.....  Das is VERBOTEN.....

*


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

Ya that was too much for me as well. If people used the Live Chat more, the silly stoner chat would not be in the forums. 



fdd2blk said:


> "the shit hole"
> "anal gland squeezers"
> 
> "CRAP"
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah.... go ride a seadoo or something meaningful.....



or write a tutorial
or plant some more outdoor bushes
or go take 100 cuttings of green crack
or harvest my indoor
or go blow some glass
or write some new music
or help some newbies
or go to the dump
or go pick out new glasses
or go fill my oxygen bottles


or sit in wake in bake all day and talk about my farts.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya that was too much for me as well. If people used the Live Chat more, the silly stoner chat would not be in the forums.


i showed rollitup these threads. he didn't get it either.  
said they were taking up a lot of server space but that they were "harmless" so to let them ride. it's more a pet peeve to me than anything. my own little issue.


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

srry FDD that i spend some of my time here on wake n bake, i wish i could sit on my ass all day and grow weed like you write music,talk about my farts, ride a seedoo, make some pipes, grow more weed, but i cant, i got a full time job, just trying to enjoy my mornings, but i guess i have to go do somthing productive, i see yall later


----------



## CrackerJax (May 18, 2009)

Perhaps you're the one not baked...you didn't get my little pun.....don't be so defensive


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Fdd is correct (of course). Why just the other day I came on to wakeNbake and someone was talking about riding a seadoo.... and how they were sore.....and needed a full body "message".
> 
> Let's keep it strictly about wakeNbake....like Fdd does...



i had actually just awoken from a NAP and was sitting here doing BONGLOADS thinking how sore i was. i think i posted twice and left. i was awake at that point. but whatever.


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

The whole toke n talk section is for threads like this. Lots of useless stuff in there taking up space.  



fdd2blk said:


> i showed rollitup these threads. he didn't get it either.
> said they were taking up a lot of server space but that they were "harmless" so to let them ride. it's more a pet peeve to me than anything. my own little issue.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 18, 2009)

I'm awake... but just barely. I am also very stoned... is this the right post for those two conditions?


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Ya that was too much for me as well. If people used the Live Chat more, the silly stoner chat would not be in the forums.


*Chat sucks.. Every time I check it theres more useless crap there then in the wake & bake thats getting the grief... plus if you're like me & tips with poor eyesight chat is way too hard/fast to read.... 
*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

you all think i'm serious.


good stuff.





fear the fdd.


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

i only fear rollitup


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you all think i'm serious.
> 
> 
> good stuff.
> ...


..................................


----------



## CrackerJax (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i had actually just awoken from a NAP and was sitting here doing BONGLOADS thinking how sore i was. i think i posted twice and left. i was awake at that point. but whatever.


I guess I will have to beat you over the head with OBVIOUS humor from now on... the subtle stuff seems to slip by you...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

ok, i'm going to go fill my oxygen and my propane bottles. then i'm swinging by my buddies (never tell anyone) to pick up a tray of jacks surprise cuttings. when i get back you all have better done _something_, _anything_, other than post in this thread. i will be checking. 

as paris would say, ............
"peace, bitches."


----------



## tipsgnob (May 18, 2009)

*you have talked to paris?*


----------



## j h (May 18, 2009)

yo whats up all the fellow stoners


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have talked to paris?*


*I think thats above her computing powers........*



j h said:


> yo whats up all the fellow stoners


*Hey.... *


----------



## 420forever1289 (May 18, 2009)

hey im 19.... now that being said.....iv been wake n bakin for years......everymorning i smoke at least a couple joints......and if i dont smoke by afternoon im sick all day and cant eat or anything.......idk if its just me.......but i love my weed and i will never stop......


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

*43+ years of smoking myself and I've found no good reason to quit.......*


----------



## j h (May 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *43+ years of smoking myself and I've found no good reason to quit.......*


 ^^^nice... i got 13 great years


----------



## motorboater (May 18, 2009)

im so tired of being fucked over

been shorted/ripped off way too many times lately


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (May 18, 2009)

420forever1289 said:


> hey im 19.... now that being said.....iv been wake n bakin for years......everymorning i smoke at least a couple joints......and if i dont smoke by afternoon im sick all day and cant eat or anything.......idk if its just me.......but i love my weed and i will never stop......


*cough* *cough* addicted *cough*


----------



## 420forever1289 (May 18, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> *cough* *cough* addicted *cough*


 
lmao... nah....after 2 days im fine lol......but i rarely let it go that long....


p.s. i didnt mean i need 2 joints by noon......just something.....it just usually ends up bein a blunt or 2


----------



## motorboater (May 18, 2009)

made a batch of kief up.

dank as fvck. its a mix of blackberry, sensi star, purple kush, and purple trainwreck.

should be a nice day


----------



## cph (May 18, 2009)

SICC";2510988]who does everyone always bitch about what we do said:


> *Hey SICC....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on guys mellow out. I didn't direct that at anybody. I don't see a reason for a personal attack. I have the right to say what I want.

No, I haven't donated to the servers yet. But I'm planning on it. Is that going to give me the right to be an a..hole as well??


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

cph said:


> Come on guys mellow out. I didn't direct that at anybody. I don't see a reason for a personal attack. I have the right to say what I want.
> 
> No, I haven't donated to the servers yet. But I'm planning on it. Is that going to give me the right to be an a..hole as well??


*I'm, we're mellow... and no problems...we's just be ragging you......

Psst... come here.. Watch that SICC fellow... the last guy that ragged him is still missing...... and presumed stoned.....
*


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

Learn to take sarcastic jokes and check that drama at the door. 



cph said:


> Come on guys mellow out. I didn't direct that at anybody. I don't see a reason for a personal attack. I have the right to say what I want.
> 
> No, I haven't donated to the servers yet. But I'm planning on it. Is that going to give me the right to be an a..hole as well??


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

it must be spring fever i remember last year at this time when i joined people were very sensitive and edgy ,i just hope people don't say things that can't be taken back


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

*There does seem to be two annual rants.. harvest & spring..... I guess the stress of starting or finishing riles up the natives....... *


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

I don't know what it is, I always seem to have a fan club, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I don't know what it is, I always seem to have a fan club, lol.


*Poor Chiceh... even had a nasty thread today.... you beating up the newbies again...*


----------



## crippledguy (May 18, 2009)

oh my high has been obtained.

off to the store for some goodies.

take care all.

mr. crippledguy


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I don't know what it is, I always seem to have a fan club, lol.


 

those guys don't stay around very long, the anger always gets the best of them


----------



## cph (May 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Learn to take sarcastic jokes and check that drama at the door.


My bad! I'm not real good with that sarcasim thing. Even my girl of 10 years still tells me I'm to serious.

I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers. Had a long morning. Didn't get my wake-n-bake in as well as I would have liked.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

i had a dozen reported posts in my inbox. whud you do chiceh? looks like you issed someone off. lol 


i just woke up from my daily nap. i'm waking and baking with bong loads of santa berry.


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2009)

It was my turn today, lol.  



fdd2blk said:


> i had a dozen reported posts in my inbox. whud you do chiceh? looks like you issed someone off. lol
> 
> 
> i just woke up from my daily nap. i'm waking and baking with bong loads of santa berry.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> glad to know it's not just me.


*LOL.... sure as shit seems that way sometimes, I hear that......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 18, 2009)

*snake and shake............*


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

its funny how people say something, then once they get the reactions, they take bac there original point 


whats up stoners?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2513372]its funny how people say something, then once they get the reactions, they take bac there original point 


whats up stoners?[/quote]


the anal stuff was pretty childish. in fact about half of what i read in these few threads is rather embarrassing. i didn't want to hurt any more feelings though. seeing as how you are all so sensitive over a lousy 5 dollars.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> glad to know it's not just me.


Nah, it's not you! It is . . . the SECOND mercury retrograde this year! 

Watch out. Really. I'm not kidding. Oh, you don't believe in astrology? Then go ahead and ignore it, but if I were any of you, I'd be really careful right now . . . .


http://thegreenduck.com/ka/mercrx.shtml


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the anal stuff was pretty childish. in fact about half of what i read in these few threads is rather embarrassing. i didn't want to hurt any more feelings though. seeing as how you are all so sensitive over a lousy 5 dollars.


can i get a refund then 

wasn't even talkin about you, there you go again FDD, too serous 

i didnt even write anything about that, your talkin bout tips man, so its pretty embarrassing when you make a point about somthing i didnt do


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 19, 2009)

Morning Wake And Bake!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*Hey smoke....... So.... just so we don't talk crap... "What do you think about .... hubble...??" OK.. lets go with that...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*Watch: Banker Rescues Darling Ducklings - The World Newser*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

Good morning twisty ,


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*Hey rob.. hows your day going.......*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

put the coffee on, the sun is out , the last two days have been perfect gardening weather outside ,i woke up alive life is good


----------



## CrackerJax (May 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i woke up alive life is good



If you could do anything else, that'd be a neat party trick.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

mornin CJ.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 19, 2009)

Morning everyone.

Wow, I just read all the banter about the anal glands....I was the one that originally asked about the anal stuff....We had a REAL dog groomer on here and I thought it would be okay to ask....Talk about sensitive! BTW, I did not do it to my dog....I am leaving that to the professionals.

Wake n Bake.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

sunny ,is it true the buyer backed out on your sell? and good mornin


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 19, 2009)

I don't know yet....I thought I was going to get something yesterday and I didn't. My realtor told me Saturday that she was though. She is waiving her deposit and backing out, but, she has not done it yet. I really hope she doesn't. This has been roller coaster that I have not enjoyed. Too many foreclosures down here and the courts just flooded my area with 'rocket dockets' literally 108 new properties added in my neighborhood alone, overnight. My zillow dropped 3.5% overnight...It is bad down here. How you doing?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

im doing, fine things will work out they always do. i've got to go put on a pot of beans were having a Mexican buffet for lunch


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't know yet....I thought I was going to get something yesterday and I didn't. My realtor told me Saturday that she was though. She is waiving her deposit and backing out, but, she has not done it yet. I really hope she doesn't. This has been roller coaster that I have not enjoyed. Too many foreclosures down here and the courts just flooded my area with 'rocket dockets' literally 108 new properties added in my neighborhood alone, overnight. My zillow dropped 3.5% overnight...It is bad down here. How you doing?


*That sucks Sunny.. but maybe no news is good news..... Those "rocket dockets" sound like a self fulfilling nightmare that just feeds the bad situation, there should be a delay or something to avoid mass home dumping on the markets screwing already hurt people in the middle of transactions.....*



robert 14617 said:


> im doing, fine things will work out they always do. i've got to go put on a pot of beans were having a Mexican buffet for lunch


*Fart meister...... *


----------



## crippledguy (May 19, 2009)

good moring the blazed, high and the stoned!


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> good moring the blazed, high and the stoned!


*How about the mildly buzzed..... Hows cripp today..??*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Watch: Banker Rescues Darling Ducklings - The World Newser*




Hey, I saw that headline yesterday, along with the one about the sixty-six year-old pregnant woman, but I was in such a foul mood (TOO much work to get done, not enough time off lately), and my first reaction was a real grouch potato one: "Oh, come ON! That's not news. THat's bullshit!"

I can be such a grouch sometimes. 

So glad I missed the stuff on dogs and their anal glands. What kind of appetizer is that for the day? I"m also glad I missed the idiotic drama. 

Ooops, here comes my grouchy side.

Gooooooood morning!


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*It is a slice of life here..if you just sit long enough everything imaginable gets talked about, or argued over... Got to love stoners........

Oh yeah... Morning..

*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

ducklings make my skin crawl i'll come back later after the subject changes


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 19, 2009)

I Have Learned Alot From Reading Here. Thanks For All The Help


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads.......*


*hey sunny...that's a trip about your house....*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (May 19, 2009)

Hey RIU, it's been awhile since I stopped by here. How is everyone?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*MISS!!!!! *
*where have you been?*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *MISS!!!!! *
> *where have you been?*


yeah, where HAVE you been Miss Hester??


Good Morning Tips!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

morning all


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> yeah, where HAVE you been Miss Hester??
> 
> 
> Good Morning Tips!!


*morning LG.....I like your avatar...is that the pic I took of you in sri lanka?*


*morning sicc.............*


----------



## j h (May 19, 2009)

mornin hey...that bubble gum is kickin my a$$ lol so far 6 rips of the 3.5 footer


----------



## j h (May 19, 2009)

dang i take it i missed out on all the wake n bake talk for the day....damn...i started too late ill try n get up earlier tomorow any ways have a stonerific day everyone


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*We're floating around out here somewhere.......... *


----------



## j h (May 19, 2009)

nice..lol....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*wow...things are lively here tonight..........*


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

well FDD scared everyone off 


sup tips, how does it go this boring Tuesday night?


----------



## motorboater (May 19, 2009)

its morning somewhere, eh? wake and bake

chillin, listening to some Faith No More. 90's kids know what im talking about


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

wake n bake, late bake, we accept all kinds of bakes


----------



## j h (May 19, 2009)

omg i dont know if i tan handle all the action in here...


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 20, 2009)

Wake And Bake, Morning Everyone!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

*Hey smoke.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 20, 2009)

Morning all......


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all......


*How be Sunny today... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How be Sunny today... *


Hey lover!! Sunny be happy, don't know about what, but, I am happy.

How are you Twisty? How are your girls, done yet?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 20, 2009)

Morning Sunny! Hope you have a great day....


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Morning Sunny! Hope you have a great day....


Morning CJ! I hope you have a good day also! We got hammered with rain and everything seems so fresh and renewed! It is a beautiful day with endless possibilities!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 20, 2009)

I'm already on skeeter patrol. So it begins...SWAT! I love it all!


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey lover!! Sunny be happy, don't know about what, but, I am happy.
> 
> How are you Twisty? How are your girls, done yet?


*They're done and being puffed as we speak..I like the taste but could have gone a bit longer, but I had to get the new lot going.. the new lot are up 1 week tomorrow... 4 /hijack, 2 /SS and 2/NY skunk from seeds and Canna popped in the other day and gave me a Blueberry clone... So 9 babies going...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 20, 2009)

Well I just went out to take a run and I saw some activity at my neighbor's house. The wildlife people are there setting gator traps....I went over to see what is up and my neighbor tells me his dog was killed by a gator.....it was a cocker spaniel. He said it happened around 6 this morning and he saw it. He took the dog out to go to the bathroom and while the dog was doing his business a gator came out of the water and took him. I am not letting my dogs out anymore.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 20, 2009)

He just told me it was so fast that he could not do anything. He was doing what I do every morning, letting the dogs in one area to go potty. I bet that gator was watching us. Poor dog. I am going for a run, have a good day guys...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

i've stopped baking for a wile, i want to clean out my system so i can pass a UA ,im going back to work on aircraft helicopters or navy trainers the pay is good and close by, aircraft maintenance is my background


----------



## crippledguy (May 20, 2009)

yo yo got the day off thoguht i'd stop in and burn one before i go do some yard work!!

how's everyones morning going?

gorgeous here... 80 degrees and its not even 10 o'clock yet.


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well I just went out to take a run and I saw some activity at my neighbor's house. The wildlife people are there setting gator traps....I went over to see what is up and my neighbor tells me his dog was killed by a gator.....it was a cocker spaniel. He said it happened around 6 this morning and he saw it. He took the dog out to go to the bathroom and while the dog was doing his business a gator came out of the water and took him. I am not letting my dogs out anymore.


*I saw a thing on the news last week talking about how the gators are becoming a problem because of overpopulation.... and those bastards can move quick too...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo got the day off thoguht i'd stop in and burn one before i go do some yard work!!
> 
> how's everyones morning going?
> 
> gorgeous here... 80 degrees and its not even 10 o'clock yet.


*Hey cripp... its going to about 80 tomorrow here..... about fucking time.. I have pepper & pot plants everywhere that need to get outside.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

twisty that smilie in your sig cracks me up because it is me


----------



## crippledguy (May 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey cripp... its going to about 80 tomorrow here..... about fucking time.. I have pepper & pot plants everywhere that need to get outside.....*


 
i feel ya.

i still have 5 female that need to head outside. there still growing inside, but ill put them outside, get'em outta my hair.

damn has anyone else noticed that the mesqitoes are horrible this year, so far?


----------



## crippledguy (May 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw a thing on the news last week talking about how the gators are becoming a problem because of overpopulation.... and those bastards can move quick too...*


 
quicker than steve erwin... i tell ya trhat much.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

test,test one two ..is this thing on can you hear me?


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> twisty that smilie in your sig cracks me up because it is me


*I know..... When I saw it it made me laugh for that exact reason... so subtle but true.... that, the w00t and the woo hoo are my favs.. they just make me laugh..


*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

i've captured so many of them that you've posted im getting quite a collection


----------



## crippledguy (May 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i've captured so many of them that you've posted im getting quite a collection


 
so rob.. you're the smiley stealer? haha

here take these...

cry:kiss-ass


oh... i think you have all of these already...

oops..  fuck im going to puke  sorry ill kiss-assha


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i've captured so many of them that you've posted im getting quite a collection


*Yeah I've acquired quite a collection myself......*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

i have lots ..................


----------



## crippledguy (May 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i have lots ..................


 
giga de goo ha

well im off to go take my f-16 for a fly..

later gentleman


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

buckle up CG and have a good flight


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i have lots ..................


Did you get these... I think you have the rest....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

*morning folks.........




*


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning folks.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Back at you........

*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Back at you........*


*did you just show me your tits?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

*Si.. You like...??? $50 dolla.....  how's shit..??*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Si.. You like...??? $50 dolla.....  how's shit..??*


*same shit different day..........how's the twisty?*


----------



## "SICC" (May 20, 2009)

morning/afternoon 


pay day today


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *same shit different day..........how's the twisty?*


*Bored and pissed.. my TV is crapping out... 7 yrs old..*

[quote="SICC";2518854]morning/afternoon 


pay day today [/quote]

*Your round then......kiss-ass*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2518854]morning/afternoon 


pay day today [/quote]*does that mean you got that $20 you owe me?????*


----------



## "SICC" (May 20, 2009)

haha yea, here just like last time












was gonna donate another 5 dollars to the site, but FDD bashed on me so i think im good on that haha


sup twisty, how does it go?


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

*Pay up ya weed........... A round of wobblies table 3.........*


----------



## j h (May 20, 2009)

why good mornin/afternoon what ever hows everyones baked mornin?


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

j h said:


> why good mornin/afternoon what ever hows everyones baked mornin?


*You're late fuck...... *


----------



## j h (May 20, 2009)

lol i always get up between 11am at the earliest but most generally 12:30-2:30 (central time) start my bake thats bout my daily


----------



## j h (May 20, 2009)

damn...that two days in a row that i showed up late for the party... anyways its time for me to float to work,


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

j h said:


> damn...that two days in a row that i showed up late for the party... anyways its time for me to float to work,


*A day late & a dollar short .... been there, done that...*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 20, 2009)

Hey all..... hope everyones good, been off for awhile. hey Twisty, thanks again for the advice regarding my too-tall girls


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey all..... hope everyones good, been off for awhile. hey Twisty, thanks again for the advice regarding my too-tall girls


.............


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

*I thought twisty liked tall girls..........*


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

late night bake


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I thought twisty liked tall girls..........*


I thought you liked tall girls too? Do I need to put that pic in my signature again?? Can't find it. Just looked. Musta renamed it something and lost it in this mess of my computer. Oh well. 

GOOD MORNING!!! I"m going to bed. What a long day Wednesday has been or was?? I can get so confused!


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

good mornin every one it is 5:39am tryin to go to sleep but cant...im out till after court...to get off probation i gotta drop at 1:30 so i flushed my system and now i cant sleep<---so angry but today is going to be a great day when i get back home my stash ive been saving its bubblejack x train wreck i havent even tasted it yet but had for 2 months savin for today...anyway my bad on the lil rant but


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Rant away o wasted one........

*


----------



## crippledguy (May 21, 2009)

you know what i mean... you know what i mean.....


i will suck the elixer from your fingertips.


----------



## diemdepyro (May 21, 2009)

Hello everybody


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hello everybody


*Where the fuck you been.... Oh Hi.....*


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

am i late for the party?


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

j h said:


> am i late for the party?


*You're getting better on your timing......... *


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

yes!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (May 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Where the fuck you been.... Oh Hi.....*


Same old story, busy, overwrought and criminally insane!


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 21, 2009)

Hey Everyone!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Same old story, busy, overwrought and criminally insane!


*At least you're consistent... Hey smoke...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 21, 2009)

hey twisty hows it going.


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

morning all, 3 day weekend almost here


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Good thanks..... 
Got my blueberry clone out enjoying the sun.... seedlings are still too fragile for the heat and wind....

Hey SICC........
*


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

sup twist, blueberry sounds Bombay 

got a outdoor plant at a friends, but i want to get some more outside, gonna be a perfect summer for growing, i smell it now


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

....................... green crack for br3akfast,  ................


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

fdd do you know of a seed bank that sells green crack? or is it clone only?


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ....................... green crack for br3akfast, View attachment 424607 ................


*Good looking bud..*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

j h said:


> fdd do you know of a seed bank that sells green crack? or is it clone only?


clone only.


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ....................... green crack for br3akfast, View attachment 424607 ................



jesus man  kiss-ass


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

damndangdiggity thats shitty green crack is my fav of all time had it twice and never seen it again i need to go to cali to get me a clone i smell a vacation coming in the future


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

hell yea man, fuc the vacation, move over here


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

im on probation i got court in a couple of hours tho im about to discharge and be completely off no more papers for me! so no wake n bake for me today but will smoke when i get back will be back around 3-4 central time so if anyone wants to join me i have the day off


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 21, 2009)

j h said:


> im on probation i got court in a couple of hours tho im about to discharge and be completely off no more papers for me! so no wake n bake for me today but will smoke when i get back will be back around 3-4 central time so if anyone wants to join me i have the day off


Woo hoo! Celebrate! Happy No More Probation Day to you!


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

yea probation is a bitch, this one is for you


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

SICC";2522727]hell yea man said:


> Woo hoo! Celebrate! Happy No More Probation Day to you!


*G'Day...... *


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

haha earthquakes dont really scare me too much, i mean the one in 94 was crazy,, but i was way younger, the big one is coming tho, so if you never hear from me again, i probably fell into a crevasse in the earth


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

well..i would rather fall of the earth than live in a state that will give you 5 years probation and $3,500 in fines and restitution for 2nd offense possesion i was smokin in a appartment and the cops came andfound a roach and some stems and charged me with possesion 7.5 grams when i only had a 1/8 to start with state of iowa<--- damn they hate on reefers like us so much its ridiculas(spelling)


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

thanks for the tokes guys


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

j h said:


> well..i would rather fall of the earth than live in a state that will give you 5 years probation and $3,500 in fines and restitution for 2nd offense possesion i was smokin in a appartment and the cops came andfound a roach and some stems and charged me with possesion 7.5 grams when i only had a 1/8 to start with state of iowa<--- damn they hate on reefers like us so much its ridiculas(spelling)


*
That sucks.... here a LB won't get anything but a fine...... they don't even take the pipes here most of the time if they catch you with them.... 
*


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

envy....lol...well in going to look in to gettin a place out there for sure


----------



## j h (May 21, 2009)

any ways i would of had 2 years papers for it and i violated by droppin dirty i hate randoms they just showed up at my house and dropped me and they violated my probation and i did a 11 months county then once i got out they started it over. a fine sounds way nice.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

Morning Everyone!! Raise And Shine!!!


----------



## pokesalotasmot (May 22, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Morning Everyone!! Raise And Shine!!!


g'mornin smokedogg 

had myself a wake an bake. third time this week....


----------



## 420weedman (May 22, 2009)

afternoon weed heads !


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

*still morning here....so wake and bake...............................*


----------



## MoneyMoneyFo20 (May 22, 2009)

last time i woke and boke was a while ago i could go for another


----------



## motorboater (May 22, 2009)

i was given a dime of some diesel that had been crossed to have an apple flavor.

some of the best pot ive tried. kinda smelled and tasted like sour apple


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *still morning here....so wake and bake...............................*


*I thought you were in my time zone or is 12:21 morning there.. *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I thought you were in my time zone or is 12:21 morning there.. *


*your an hour ahead of me......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your an hour ahead of me......*


*I thought you were slow....










burn...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I thought you were slow....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*please do not take my current state of intoxication as stupidty...........*


----------



## motorboater (May 22, 2009)

i very well may die this afternoon

going to be vaping some planewreck, honey oil, top grade bubble hash, blackberry, sensi star, and o.g kush


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *please do not take my current state of intoxication as stupidty...........*


*Point taken... I put coffee grind in the water in the top of coffee maker this morning... what a fucking mess...*



motorboater said:


> i very well may die this afternoon
> 
> going to be vaping some planewreck, honey oil, top grade bubble hash, blackberry, sensi star, and o.g kush


*What are you..... some sort of fucking nut.... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

Baking....


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*As I type.... Shit.. burnt myself.. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*Trying to puff type and drink coffee.. nothing can go wrong there......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

good friday to you brother. no coffee drinker bud man


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

*anybody seen fred?*


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 22, 2009)

coffee and bud dont mix well with me but tea on the otherhand is perfect...


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 23, 2009)

futbol.madrid07 said:


> coffee and bud dont mix well with me but tea on the otherhand is perfect...


ME TOO! 

I just don't do caffeine, but herbal teas are . . . blissful. Add a little kaya to it and? 

We're good to go!'

WHAT thread is this? I"ve gotten myself subscribed to a number of these monster socializing type threads but I don't know which I am currently on? ugh? Sorry?

Night everyone. 

Tips? Who's a brat?

Stoney? Love to your pretty baby.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 23, 2009)

I agree herbal teas are some of the best or some chai ive been drinking alot of that lately...


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It is a slice of life here..if you just sit long enough everything imaginable gets talked about, or argued over... Got to love stoners........
> 
> Oh yeah... Morning..
> 
> *


Well, stoners are like any other group. Some you like; others make you shiver like nails on a chalk board.

Or am I being terribly polarizing by stating it like that?

So, how's this:

You might meet tokers you like, others you intensely dislike. 

It's a big world, right? No boxes.

Sorry to sound so Zin. Too high right now to articulate my meaning.

Hugs to all .. if I'm on the right thread? Is this the I LOVE YOU thread, craeated by RIU's poster girl/darling? Stoney? 

If I am on the wrong thread? I am apologizing and blowing my head in shame. 

NIght!


----------



## Chiceh (May 23, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time.


*A good Saturday to you Chiceh......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 23, 2009)

Good morning everyone...Wake n Bake.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 23, 2009)

hey sunny how are you waked and baked.. good to see you!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 23, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> hey sunny how are you waked and baked.. good to see you!


Good to see you too! I want to bake, but, I have to go for a run first! So I am going for a run so I can come back and BAKE....If you are around, I will see you in an hour.


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Good morning everyone...Wake n Bake.


*Sunny... Smoke... where's that handshake smiley...... *


----------



## crippledguy (May 23, 2009)

DMX is one of my favorites twisty. ruff ruff


----------



## CrackerJax (May 23, 2009)

Good morning Sunny.... weee.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*what...........?*



*good morning knuckleheads.......*


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

what what? hey they Mr. BongManster. hey there ho there how's it goin there? a top a tha murnin te ya'all!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> what what? hey they Mr. BongManster. hey there ho there how's it goin there? a top a tha murnin te ya'all!!


*what's up tahoe? got the monster box fired up yet? *


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

not yet .... more beans on the way ..... though I won't count my beans before they arrive. How 'bout u?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> not yet .... more beans on the way ..... though I won't count my beans before they arrive. How 'bout u?


*I am doing a perpetual grow...I have a flower room and a separate veg room now....check it out...*




 afgahn mafia


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what...........?*
> 
> 
> 
> *good morning knuckleheads.......*


*How do... 

Man I'm beat.. washed windows... bathroom.. garbage out.. thats it... I'm quitting and puffing all day.... running low again... must have smoked and once since tuesday.... 


*


----------



## MALCOMXBITCH (May 23, 2009)

i just woke up and smoked a chop pile of homegrown then munched out
<3 weekends


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do... *
> 
> *Man I'm beat.. washed windows... bathroom.. garbage out.. thats it... I'm quitting and puffing all day.... running low again... must have smoked and once since tuesday.... *


*slow down bubba.....pace yourself....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *slow down bubba.....pace yourself....*


*I know... its just when I have it I like to smoke it... a joint an hour or two......
*..... *plus now with some inside going that'll cut down on those grim fucking dry spells.. they, as much as I hate them are a good thing.. drops my tolerance a bit... *
*

*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I know... its just when I have it I like to smoke it... a joint an hour or two......*
> ..... *plus now with some inside going that'll cut down on those grim fucking dry spells.. they, as much as I hate them are a good thing.. drops my tolerance a bit... *


damn bubba...*I rolled a big fatty of nl x ww yesterday and I smoked that one joint all day and still have some left.....hell I even shared with batman.......*
**


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*In my case I guess its more a boredom thing.... when you're home all day with fuck all to do you get buzzed, well I do... plus my weed although pretty good hasn't been killer yet.. I'm still learning the inside grow ... 
I called about Canna nutes at a place near me (instead of Montreal).but its $30.00 a liter.. ... what nutes you use..??*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *In my case I guess its more a boredom thing.... when you're home all day with fuck all to do you get buzzed, well I do... plus my weed although pretty good hasn't been killer yet.. I'm still learning the inside grow ... *
> *I called about Canna nutes at a place near me (instead of Montreal).but its $30.00 a liter.. ... what nutes you use..??*







FLORANOVA SERIES 
Liquid Super Concentrated Nutrient

* The marriage of hydroponic & organic gardening methods.
 Extremely easy to use.
 Outstanding for all plant types.
 Superb for Hydroponic, Soil-less, and Soil Cultivation.
 Super Concentrated and pH Stabilized.
 Optimum nutrient absorption is aided by Natural Humic Extracts.*

FloraNova represents a breakthrough in fertilizer technology, as it gives users both the strength of a dry concentrate and the ease of a liquid. This unique formulation of highly purified minerals and natural additives combines the benefits of hydroponic as well as organic gardening methods. FloraNova, one part formulation, combines all the elements required for hydroponic cultivation, plus it is extremely concentrated. A very small amount of FloraNova mixed with fresh water will provide your plants with proper nutrition. FloraNova works superbly in hydroponic environments, as well as with both soil-less mixtures and soil grown plants.
*
Remember that due to its high concentration, FloraNova must be shaken vigorously before *


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*Thats a common nute here... Man $30.. waa...! I'm spoiled though... not one burn spot on the whole plant and I haven't PH'd since last year..*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats a common nute here... Man $30.. waa...! I'm spoiled though... not one burn spot on the whole plant and I haven't PH'd since last year..*


*I have a ph/ppm meter but I have not checked ph for a long time.......*


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2009)

damn, what a night


----------



## motorboater (May 23, 2009)

vaped way too much yesterday.

went through about 3g to myself out of the Volcano, and then I did a few sessions with BHO and some kief

boredom definately gets the best of me


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2009)

haha you can say that again, just smoke bowl after bowl. I mean, what is there better to do


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a ph/ppm meter but I have not checked ph for a long time.......*


*I ordered a PH tester from UK...the 1st never showed so the 2nd is going registered... I still need a ec/ppm meter... I'm not sure how it works but I know I should get one if possible... 
baby steps...
* 


SICC";2530641]damn said:


> vaped way too much yesterday.
> 
> went through about 3g to myself out of the Volcano, and then I did a few sessions with BHO and some kief
> 
> boredom definately gets the best of me


*Fucking addicts.......  
I'm over smoked myself.. for a spell there it was getting hard to keep a good addiction going... but the times be a changing....
*


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2009)

haha, sup Twisty, i think i might just Twist one up 

anyone BBQing this weekend






gonna go get some beers and burgers, gonna be bomb


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2530731]haha, sup Twisty, i think i might just Twist one up 

anyone BBQing this weekend






gonna go get some beers and burgers, gonna be bomb [/quote].
*Mmmmmm...!!!

*


----------



## motorboater (May 23, 2009)

lol ordered a pasta bowl and a medium pizza from Domino's last night

devoured all of it.

my munchies could not be tamed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

I suppose I shall have to barbecue something.My brother is kinda hinting that he wants to come down and eat.Oh well, at least he appreciates my cooking.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I suppose I shall have to barbecue something.My brother is kinda hinting that he wants to come down and eat.Oh well, at least he appreciates my cooking.


*stoney cookn some q............*


----------



## Chiceh (May 23, 2009)

Hey all, evening toking. This weather is amazing, the plants will be out sooner than I hoped.


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*They said today on CTV its OK to put out so my peppers went out and my BB LST'd clone... and they're off... c'est le depart.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*what is ctv and who are they?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what is ctv and who are they?*


*TV channel... ie..NBC..etc.*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*I need to smoke some marijuana.....anybody mind?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I need to smoke some marijuana.....anybody mind?*


*Not at all..................... *


----------



## Chiceh (May 23, 2009)

Not at all, I think I will do the same. 



tipsgnob said:


> *I need to smoke some marijuana.....anybody mind?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Not at all, I think I will do the same.


*hey chiceh.... it's a virtual party..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*I'm running out of steam fast......... ... . .*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*sissy...........*


----------



## Chiceh (May 23, 2009)

I hear that, early risers have a hard time staying up late, lol. 



Twistyman said:


> *I'm running out of steam fast......... ... . .*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*sissies.........*


----------



## Chiceh (May 23, 2009)

Where are you early in the morning? lol 



tipsgnob said:


> *sissies.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Where are you early in the morning? lol


*feeding the the cows at 6:30 every day.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

*strolls in*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*6:08 am here...gotta go feed the cows...I guess nobody is up yet.......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*tips shit the bed.... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 24, 2009)

morning twisty is that cow chit smell from tips boots?


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Hey smoke... as long as he doesn't slip in it.. I remember horseback riding when they shit on the run and you'd be behind getting flailed by what kicked up by rear hooves..... thats when a fast horse pays off......

*note to self.. beside.. not behind... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

Morning all. Wow, Tips made an early morning appearance, and I missed it!!!! I be he is out there right now *tip*ping cows!


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning all. Wow, Tips made an early morning appearance, and I missed it!!!! I be he is out there right now *tip*ping cows!


*Morning Sunny.. I think the cows are holding him ransom... he's been 2+ hrs...  *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 24, 2009)

hes been kidnapped by cows lets all go looking for tips just follow the cries for help. morning sunny.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 24, 2009)

just popped back in to see if tips showed up. twisty im starting to worry. you going to lead search party?


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> just popped back in to see if tips showed up. twisty im starting to worry. you going to lead search party?


*We're going to have to start locking folk up lest they get lost....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*I'm backkkkk.......*


----------



## tahoe58 (May 24, 2009)

geez man...what is it with you, always changing your hair colour n stuff.??? LOL!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> geez man...what is it with you, always changing your hair colour n stuff.??? LOL!


*I'm just a wild and crazy guy........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 24, 2009)

ok tips back safe and sound so i can go party. wife will be driving me to friends house for some sunday baking. i guess twisty want have to lead the search party after all. he was so worried and i knew he was tired from all the work he did yesterday. peace and have fun everyone!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> ok tips back safe and sound so i can go party. wife will be driving me to friends house for some sunday baking. i guess twisty want have to lead the search party after all. he was so worried and i knew he was tired from all the work he did yesterday. peace and have fun everyone!!


*Still working... clean balcony..set up multi level tables.... get ready to set up outside.... *


----------



## "SICC" (May 24, 2009)

afternoon all, jus woke up, now its time to bake


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Hey SICC......... *


----------



## "SICC" (May 24, 2009)

yo yo 

my man twist, how's the weekend goin so far


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Working on outside grow area .... keeping high.. I like this snowryder.. a good buzz and you can get shit done.. *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 24, 2009)

Snowryder??


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

Evening bake.....

I wonder if I get stoned now and then get in the pool, will the swim take away my buzz? Hmmm, if it does, I will just have to do a after swim bake too!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Evening bake.....
> 
> I wonder if I get stoned now and then get in the pool, will the swim take away my buzz? Hmmm, if it does, I will just have to do a after swim bake too!


*do you smoke in the pool? I love smoking in the pool.......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Snowryder??


*Tasty autoflowers I grew...*



Sunnysideup said:


> Evening bake.....
> 
> I wonder if I get stoned now and then get in the pool, will the swim take away my buzz? Hmmm, if it does, I will just have to do a after swim bake too!


*There you go.... sounds like a plan...*


----------



## jahman2222 (May 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Evening bake.....
> 
> I wonder if I get stoned now and then get in the pool, will the swim take away my buzz? Hmmm, if it does, I will just have to do a after swim bake too!


Hell no man, atleast it doesnt for me. Have fun tho, one of my favorite things to do while im high.  btw, take a hit while in the pool..good shit


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you smoke in the pool? I love smoking in the pool.......*


I have never done that, but, I should. It would eliminate what I am doing right now! It is so hot today and I need a swim....but I need a buzz first.
Did you tip any cows today?



Twistyman said:


> *Tasty autoflowers I grew...*
> 
> 
> 
> *There you go.... sounds like a plan...*


It would be a PERFECT plan, if you were here!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

jahman2222 said:


> Hell no man, atleast it doesnt for me. Have fun tho, one of my favorite things to do while im high.  btw, take a hit while in the pool..good shit


You know what? I am going to do it! I am half baked now, I will finish this session up in the pool!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*you go girl............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You know what? I am going to do it! I am half baked now, I will finish this session up in the pool!


.......................


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

I'll be back in 15 minutes, try to stick around guys!! I want to talk.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*gotta go eat...but I will be back...........*


----------



## jahman2222 (May 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> .......................


ha thad be sick..make a bowl out of a snorkel and get someone to light it for you. underwater hits ftw


----------



## motorboater (May 24, 2009)

howdy

no one seems to be online


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

good morning and its wake and bake time.

here i come g-13 x skunk #1..

around 7 am here and the sun is shinning and just water the girls!

lets induldge RIU!


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> good morning and its wake and bake time.
> 
> here i come g-13 x skunk #1..
> 
> ...


*Fuck cripp, shit the bed......??? your up early.... Man it got cold overnight... I looked at by BB clone and it'd built an igloo.... 
So whats up for the week folks.....?
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2009)

back from south padre island had a great time ,over indulged now have to hold off till next mounth for ua tests


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Fuck cripp, shit the bed......??? your up early.... Man it got cold overnight... I looked at by BB clone and it'd built an igloo.... *
> *So whats up for the week folks.....?*


 
haha .... did i?

must have been the girfriend. 

haha no i am up by 7 everyday basically.

not bad for a young blood ah twisty?


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 25, 2009)

Morning Everyone, Twisty I Got Blasted Yesterday No Plans For Today Rest And Relax.


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> back from south padre island had a great time ,over indulged now have to hold off till next mounth for ua tests


 
cool cool robert.

over induldging!! 

good morning, hows you morning gonig?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2009)

we had one hell of a thunder storm roll through before i got home lost one of my seedlings planted in the yard..........today looks like a 10 so far


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

Morning all.


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

Morning sunny!!!!!!!! how are you?

just wake and baked, and gonig to go grab the mail real quick.

be back in a spliffy!

p.s. robert what type of genetics?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

Morning Crippled! I am doing good, and, you? How is your memorial weekend, doing anything good?


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

oh just kicked it with friends and drank acouple IPA's and kinda had a picnic! the chessy brats mmm mmm good, but i feel like you would have liked these sliced strawberys we had... and they had this white dip for the strawberrys, and WHAMMY that hit the spot.. i think i came out of the lunch looking like my hands had been doing some open heart surgury. ha. they where stained from all the berrys! 

as of right now just inhaling and listen to good ole Warren Haynes/ Gov't Mule and letting the sun shine on my face!


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

how about your weekend/day?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

Man those berries sound GOOD! I wish I had some here right now!
I went to a cookout yesterday, it was bleh....Today, I have a showing on my house at noon so I will get out of here and go to the beach for the day. So, not much here, the same old, the same old.
I have to run, I have to get my parrots up and situated for the day....and I have to straighten up this house. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Man those berries sound GOOD! I wish I had some here right now!
> I went to a cookout yesterday, it was bleh....Today, I have a showing on my house at noon so I will get out of here and go to the beach for the day. So, not much here, the same old, the same old.
> I have to run, I have to get my parrots up and situated for the day....and I have to straighten up this house.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


 
good deal sunny! well you have a sunny swell day.



catch up with ya soon. im going to go work on the garden!


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> back from south padre island had a great time ,over indulged now have to hold off till next mounth for ua tests


*Tests..as in "drug".. boy that must suck.... *



Sunnysideup said:


> Man those berries sound GOOD! I wish I had some here right now!
> I went to a cookout yesterday, it was bleh....Today, I have a showing on my house at noon so I will get out of here and go to the beach for the day. So, not much here, the same old, the same old.
> I have to run, I have to get my parrots up and situated for the day....and I have to straighten up this house.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


*Good luck ......... have a good day..*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2009)

all i have to do is pass a pre employment drug screen ,not even that if the calls pick up ,i just cant drop my prices ,we have people coming in here from houston and san antonio working for peanuts cutting our throats


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*morning stoners.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning stoners.........*


*Hows Sir weeds a Lot today...??? been spanked lately... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hows Sir weeds a Lot today...??? been spanked lately... *


*it's been a couple of hours...but who's counting?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's been a couple of hours...but who's counting?*


*Enjoying your holiday..??? anything special planned ... Koreans..?? *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Enjoying your holiday..??? anything special planned ... Koreans..?? *


*my daughters having friends over today...so my job is to avoid them.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my daughters having friends over today...so my job is to avoid them.........*


*Oh.. home invasion chez tips...... guard the stash.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

it's 11:40 am.

i am switching between bong loads of indoor:

cheese
green crack
strawberry cough X deep chunk
and jacks surprise


i need another cup of coffee and some food.


----------



## j h (May 25, 2009)

so my bad on not bein on in a few days well the onther night i was riddin bmx and broke my right hand...so any ideas for a good strain for pain?


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

*Knock knock................*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

Who's there?


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

*Besides us, apparently no one....... *


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Besides us, apparently no one....... *


i've been telling you that for 6 months. HA HA.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*I'm not here........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*I am... I'm everywhere........ twisty multi tool.. tool of a 1,000 & 1 uses... as seen on TV.*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been telling you that for 6 months. HA HA.


*Gee..... I wonder why.....??*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 26, 2009)

Morning Twisty, Morning everyone else


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 26, 2009)

Morning all!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads............*


*There he is...... Hows the tipster doing....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*fine...and how is the twistyman today...........? *


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *fine...and how is the twistyman today...........? *


*Good....now.. When I got up my peppers were down.. damn frost...two TV channels here are across the street from each other and give completely different forecasts......even though info comes from the same airport... so when they said no frost in my area I trusted that... they're OK now.... then I put my BB clone LST'd out and a bird shit on it.... 

*


----------



## chronic vegan (May 26, 2009)

get baked on lamb's bread


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Don't be shy.... pass it here..... *


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2009)

morning


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

strawberry cough X deep chunk. 
coffee with cream and chocolate. 
Bongsmilie


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

SICC";2540847]morning :([/quote]
[quote="fdd2blk said:


> strawberry cough X deep chunk.
> coffee with cream and chocolate.
> Bongsmilie


*G'Day guys......

sounds tasty....
*


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2009)

i do NOT want to go to work today, FDD you lookin into hiring any slaves?

i will work for weed


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2540870]i do NOT want to go to work today, FDD you lookin into hiring any slaves?

i will work for weed [/quote]*do you have slave feet?*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2540870]i do NOT want to go to work today, FDD you lookin into hiring any slaves?

i will work for weed [/quote]

i need my weeds cut and a i need to take a few runs to the dump.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you have slave feet?*


*Eating here.......!!!  
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Damn... someone died here yesterday from swine flu......... *


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

check out this secret garden i have in my backyard, ................


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*not a secret anymore........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Really...........*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

it needs to be cleaned out.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*take sicc up on his offer............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*I'd give my left ball to have an area like that to grow in..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*I thought you lost your left ball at the pink floyd concert in 1979..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Shhhh...!! its actually a prune.. but who's going to look......

pssst... front me a bulls ball..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*here ya go..........*

*




*


----------



## motorboater (May 26, 2009)

ahaha

morning/afternoon

bout to start my day off right (not with Folgers)


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Gee... thanks for sharing.......

And just why do you have that pic.......... 
that better not be monkey spanking material.......
*


----------



## motorboater (May 26, 2009)

*FDD*

*what is that song in your 10g hash joint video?*

*I want to check it out.*


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2541194] [/QUOTE]
*Aren't you working, or whatever they call that...?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Aren't you working, or whatever they call that...?*


*I think tips got bull stomped taking kinky fuck pics of bull gibblets....*


----------



## Chiceh (May 26, 2009)

Haha, looks like a scene from that documentary, Life After People, lol. Need some spring cleaning in there eh?  



fdd2blk said:


> check out this secret garden i have in my backyard, ................ View attachment 429248 View attachment 429249 View attachment 429250


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Haha, looks like a scene from that documentary, Life After People, lol. Need some spring cleaning in there eh?


*G'Day Chiceh.... Yeah, plus thats when you find all your missing favorite tools and shit.....*


----------



## Chiceh (May 26, 2009)

Heya Twisty, I have the same thing but mine is in my garage, lol. We have to clean it up and do a yard sale, lol. So much stuff we don't need just piled up. 



Twistyman said:


> *G'Day Chiceh.... Yeah, plus thats when you find all your missing favorite tools and shit.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Twisty, I have the same thing but mine is in my garage, lol. We have to clean it up and do a yard sale, lol. So much stuff we don't need just piled up.


*May find a rogue OZ too..... I know a guy when he cleaned his basement he found a dry QP.. god knows how you "miss place" an qp..... *


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 26, 2009)

I found a pharmicist bottle of xanax sticks cleaning my closet the other day. Nice find! I was stoked.. They are from 05 tho.....


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I found a pharmicist bottle of xanax sticks cleaning my closet the other day. Nice find! I was stoked.. They are from 05 tho.....


*Sticks...??? I have xanax... I wouldn't take old meds...they can change their properties and make up ill... or........... *


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, you are right.... I was on xan plan long enough.... dont need them anyway... they are just so nice to relax with once inawhile...


----------



## j h (May 26, 2009)

good mornin


----------



## j h (May 26, 2009)

who wants the jay next?...here...lol


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

j h said:


> who wants the jay next?...here...lol


....................


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 26, 2009)

Afternoon Stoners


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*You again.....!!! *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 26, 2009)

Yea Me Again Been Working My Tomato Garden. It's Better Than Working Around The House.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 26, 2009)

Evening all...Who wants to go swimming???


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Sure..........

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 26, 2009)

Is the site running weird for anyone else or is it my computer?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*it's running ok for me right now....and thats odd..........*


----------



## j h (May 26, 2009)

working fine here other than personal error..lmaostoned with my arm in a cast tryin to type.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Is the site running weird for anyone else or is it my computer?


*Super slow... and when I finish a post 8/10 times I get that "thanks for post..etc" and when I try to use toolbar arrow to go back it won't pass the thank you page.. I have to go to quick links or new post...*


----------



## j h (May 27, 2009)

a bob marley paper to start the day


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

*Two joints and off to the Dr. in 45 min...*


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

*Hey SICC....... *


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2009)

hows it goin Twist?

everything all good? no bad news from the doc


----------



## CrackerJax (May 27, 2009)

I'll be tying my left shoelace in a minute.


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2545218]hows it goin Twist?

everything all good? no bad news from the doc[/QUOTE]
*Going good...still alive..... got to get blood test..xray...lung function test...colonoscopy.... and see two specialists... but because I live here..cost ..$0.00.... 
I did read on concerning thing.. new prostrate med Proscar...possible side effects.. enlarged leaky breasts... O boy... finally boobs for twisty to play with.... hope they're the same size at least... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Going good...still alive..... got to get blood test..xray...lung function test...colonoscopy.... and see two specialists... but because I live here..cost ..$0.00.... *
> *I did read on concerning thing.. new prostrate med Proscar...possible side effects.. enlarged leaky breasts... O boy... finally boobs for twisty to play with.... hope they're the same size at least... *


*we need pics....................*


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we need pics....................*


*I'll have a parade... you take your own pics....*


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2009)

off work early, sup stoners


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*this thing is moving slow tonight....sup stoners? sicc et al*


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

I hate my life I cant smoke till i pass this drug test, gonna be using the palo azul method. Having a bunch of Armageddon isnt fun when u CANT SMOKE IT!!!!!!!!!! So please someone smoke a bowl for me its been 5 days and i feel like a crack head


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*would it not be better if we all joined you in not smoking?*


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

Hell no I would never want to rob anyone of enjoying MJ all day, I hate the fact that this country is run on snobby old suits and ties that have never smoked and more over know nothing about the benafits of smoking and constantly put it down...Old suits and ties must DIE


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*I talked it over with everyone and were going to quit with you............*


----------



## jahman2222 (May 27, 2009)

I do love me some maryjane


----------



## motorboater (May 27, 2009)

im about to vape enough for four people, so Feldmeister should be good for a couple days


----------



## jahman2222 (May 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I talked it over with everyone and were going to quit with you............*


Yeahhh, about that.....


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

Uh oh i believe we have a mutiny on our hands tips... BTW Motorboater danke


----------



## motorboater (May 27, 2009)

man my smokers cough is coming back with a vengeance


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

Oh I do love me some vaporizers shitty thing is I still havent figured out the right temp on my easy vape I keep trashing my weed.... even though its gonna hurt cause i cant smoke, any suggestions on temps Motor?


----------



## jahman2222 (May 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> man my smokers cough is coming back with a vengeance


Yeah man, ive had the worst smokers cough the past couple weeks..it sucks


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

Thank god I quit smoking cigarettes that stuff was not fun, I usually smoke about 2 g's a day and i still havent gotten my MJ smokers cough. *knock on wood*


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2009)

yea its pretty slow, nothin much here, got friday off, work tomorrow, saturday is gonna be a bitch,

late night bake


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 28, 2009)

Wake And Bake!!


----------



## 420weedman (May 28, 2009)

morning wake n bakers !


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

*Wake and waaaa.. stash is running low...*


----------



## 420weedman (May 28, 2009)

time to scrape some resin twisty


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 28, 2009)

Morning....

My stash is running low too, Twisty. Very bothersome, this will be the first time in almost 2 years that I will have to resort to buying again.....sucks.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

*morning wakers and bakers............*


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

mornin B-Spit,,and all wakers and bakers,,,got a rain day off,,,already puffed a hoolie and on my 5th beer )

WAKE n BAKE


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

HoLE said:


> mornin B-Spit,,and all wakers and bakers,,,got a rain day off,,,already puffed a hoolie and on my 5th beer )
> 
> WAKE n BAKE


*is it going to rain the HoLE day? If so, you need slow down on the beers and puff more hoolies.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2009)

http://www.dirjournal.com/info/most-dangerous-bridges-in-the-world-rope-hanging-bridges/



strawberry cough X deep chunk and coffee today.


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it going to rain the HoLE day? If so, you need slow down on the beers and puff more hoolies.....*


slow down,,,cmon B-Spit,,,you now I can hang here all day and still say good night later tonight,,,according to my calculations,,,I'm actually a HoLE beer behind schedule


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

outdoor trainwreck this morning along with a fresh bowl of kashi!

good morning all.


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> time to scrape some resin twisty


 
twisty??? a resin ripper now?

jk


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2009)

morning all




i would fall right through any of those bridges


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

HoLE said:


> slow down,,,cmon B-Spit,,,you now I can hang here all day and still say good night later tonight,,,according to my calculations,,,I'm actually a HoLE beer behind schedule


 http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]fPrS5USJ4VM&NR[/youtube]


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2549182]morning all




i would fall right through any of those bridges [/quote]


haha

i feel ya sicc.

what you got planned for the day?


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]fPrS5USJ4VM&NR[/youtube]


hahahaha,,rofl,,,,nice tips,,check out my house in toke n talk,,you are also welcome anytime


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> haha
> 
> i feel ya sicc.
> 
> what you got planned for the day?



got to work here soon, in a couple hours, then after that, buy some Miller High Lifes and start the weekend off


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

im starting my bubba kush and OG kush in 2 weeks. how yours doing sicc?


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2549217]got to work here soon, in a couple hours, then after that, buy some Miller High Lifes and start the weekend off

[/quote]

HoLE raises a 710 Labbatt Ice king kan,,,,Cheers SICC


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

HoLE said:


> HoLE raises a 710 Labbatt Ice king kan,,,,Cheers SICC


 
imma PB kinda guy.

glass or can.

for 40 ozers it gotta be steel reserve!


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2009)

haha PB? paps blue ribbon? so classic

Both my Bubba's were males  and my OG Kush is about to finish here in about a week or two, gonna go all bubba next round, just wanna get this first grow done already, and start the next one


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

HoLE said:


> hahahaha,,rofl,,,,nice tips,,check out my house in toke n talk,,you are also welcome anytime


*great house man...*


http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]AV0fmNo7474[/youtube]


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2549260]haha PB? paps blue ribbon? so classic

Both my Bubba's were males  and my OG Kush is about to finish here in about a week or two, gonna go all bubba next round, just wanna get this first grow done already, and start the next one[/quote]

PBR indeed sicc ha.

yea i bet you cant wait to chop here and dry/cure/inhale some of your own smoke!

i like that pictures in you fourum where you were like " check out da fro" shits hilarioous. sicc PIC!

im out to work on the garden take it easy all!


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *great house man...*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]AV0fmNo7474[/youtube]


 
MMMmmmmmmm,,I Love Pie


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

*laytron cripp...I gotta go get a shower...my ass stinks...........*


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *laytron cripp...I gotta go get a shower...my ass stinks...........*


TMI tipsgnob


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

HoLE said:


> MMMmmmmmmm,,I Love Pie


*will there be pie?*


----------



## Chiceh (May 28, 2009)

Holey moley, it's Hole, how the heck are you? 



HoLE said:


> mornin B-Spit,,and all wakers and bakers,,,got a rain day off,,,already puffed a hoolie and on my 5th beer )
> 
> WAKE n BAKE


----------



## Feldmeister (May 28, 2009)

Morning gangsta's haha yet another day i gotta go without smoking someone light one up!


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Holey moley, it's Hole, how the heck are you?


hugggggsssssssssssss Chiclet,,wats happenin,,I swear,,Wake n Bake is one of the best threads to find any one,,lol,,how ya doin sweety,,,check out the house me and my Honey bought,,it's in Toke and Talk,,again hugsssssss


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Wake & bake & wait................ ^%$*....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*morning/afternoon stoners*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

it's actually working pretty good for me..........


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> it's actually working pretty good for me..........


*It was slow at 1st... is faster now...but we'll see when that 600-900 people mark hits..thats when it seems to go to hell... I didn't look in new posts yet to see if any announcements were made.....*


----------



## motorboater (May 29, 2009)

vaped the best nug ive ever tried last night. could probably be entered in the Cannabis Cup

wish the guy was willing to part with clones


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)

morning all



slow here lately


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2550222]morning all



slow here lately[/QUOTE]
*It was off line since yesterday evening......*


----------



## j h (May 29, 2009)

happy wake n bake to all... why was it off line? somethin like a database error???<<<weird. hey twisty hows your day blazing?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

j h said:


> happy wake n bake to all... why was it off line? somethin like a database error???<<<weird. hey twisty hows your day blazing?


*Do I look like an information booth......... JK..

I heard that tips...

doing good.. running out of weed... so I'll be having to get some Monday... slow day here..sunny..put plants out.... rain...bring in...... sunny... well you get it...

*


----------



## j h (May 29, 2009)

sounds exciting...lol anyway i hope things pick up for ya


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

j h said:


> sounds exciting...lol anyway i hope things pick up for ya


*Always does.... plus one does need something to bitch about..*


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2550726] [/QUOTE]
*Man.... don't you ever shut up.......*


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)

im like the energizer bunny, i keep goin  and goin  and goin  and goin  and goin  and goin


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2550871]im like the energizer bunny, i keep goin  and goin  and goin  and goin  and goin  and goin [/quote]
*Me too.. thats why I always run out..... never was a joint a day person..even if I run out and have to go weeks without.... I got.. I smoke.... may die in my sleep so what good is that baggie full of weed then.....*


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)

Aint nothin better then a Jar full of buds, ima be 120 and still smokin haha, if i make it past 25


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 29, 2009)

Afternoon Stoners........


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Me too.. thats why I always run out..... never was a joint a day person..even if I run out and have to go weeks without.... I got.. I smoke.... may die in my sleep so what good is that baggie full of weed then.....*


*too bad you can't smoke in your sleep.......*


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *too bad you can't smoke in your sleep.......*



oh, its possible ....


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 29, 2009)

If You Got It Enjoy It..


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)

smoke em if you got em


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *too bad you can't smoke in your sleep.......*


*I do like to smoke a joint when I do the 4am piss.. its like it intensifies and when I get up at 7'ish I'm super ..I won't say stoned, but super M..e..l..l..o..w..!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

So the site is back up!


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So the site is back up!


*So is Stoney.. I think its Stoneys AV that is the red solar sun that they need here to get shit up and running.... LOLOLOL.... wait..that "up & running" was hard to say with a straight face... back on line...damn almost popped a jugular on that one.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Stoned, are we?


Twistyman said:


> *So is Stoney.. I think its Stoneys AV that is the red solar sun that they need here to get shit up and running.... LOLOLOL.... wait..that "up & running" was hard to say with a straight face... back on line...damn almost popped a jugular on that one.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Stoned, are we?


*Yep... In the last week or so I've blown about an OZ..but I need a valid reason...Hmmm.. lets see..... OH YEAH....!!!! homage to Stoneys plant... thats it.. All bow to stoneys stoner....past the scared joint........ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

All joints are scared when I'm around.


Twistyman said:


> *Yep... In the last week or so I've blown about an OZ..but I need a valid reason...Hmmm.. lets see..... OH YEAH....!!!! homage to Stoneys plant... thats it.. All bow to stoneys stoner....past the scared joint........ *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 29, 2009)

Mellow...............


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> All joints are scared when I'm around.


*Oppps... I committed a foolishness... I meant SACRED joint..... not scared joint... that was tipys depth tester.......
I hear he's scured of the dark......
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

If he's so scared of the dark, he wouldn't be trying to put his weenie in so many dark places...


Twistyman said:


> *Oppps... I committed a foolishness... I meant SACRED joint..... not scared joint... that was tipys depth tester.......
> I hear he's scured of the dark......
> *


----------



## crippledguy (May 29, 2009)

hey hey Stoney!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

good evening all! cough ... cough


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Hey crippled!What's happening?


crippledguy said:


> hey hey Stoney!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> good evening all! cough ... cough


----------



## crippledguy (May 29, 2009)

aw just enjoying a splended night with the girl and her sisters little girl.. babysitting tonight.

my babe jsut made some banana pancakes and where watching the Bee movie!ha

other than that finally planted 2 of my 5 females outdoors today.

been well and jsut working and staying high spirited!

how are you stoney?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*I'm fine cripp..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Not doing too bad....just patiently waiting for my plant to mature.All else is the same old same old.


crippledguy said:


> aw just enjoying a splended night with the girl and her sisters little girl.. babysitting tonight.
> 
> my babe jsut made some banana pancakes and where watching the Bee movie!ha
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Everyone gone...... 
Later friends......

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I'm still here.


Twistyman said:


> *Everyone gone......
> Later friends......
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*I'm here in spirit..............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Yes, because your body is needed elsewhere!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*be gentle..........*


----------



## Chiceh (May 29, 2009)

I am here too, let's fire this uP.  No haters allowed


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

It ain't me...you're needed at the Annual bareback rodeo riders association meeting....


tipsgnob said:


> *be gentle..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Been a lot of crabby folks lately.


Chiceh said:


> I am here too, let's fire this uP.  No haters allowed


----------



## Chiceh (May 29, 2009)

I can see that, lol. Well we need new servers to handle all this traffic. Not much else we can do until we get them I guess. Enjoy it now, lol. 



Stoney McFried said:


> Been a lot of crabby folks lately.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I've got ten dollars on the way.It ain't much, but I don't really HAVE much, lol.


Chiceh said:


> I can see that, lol. Well we need new servers to handle all this traffic. Not much else we can do until we get them I guess. Enjoy it now, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (May 29, 2009)

That is awesome Stoney.  



Stoney McFried said:


> I've got ten dollars on the way.It ain't much, but I don't really HAVE much, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Welll.......goodnight, folks, I loves ya.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*I don't mind it being slow...my brain doesn't work that fast anyway...*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Everyone gone......
> Later friends......
> 
> *


I'm not gone. I just got here! Hi Twisty Man!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

[youtube]8ZsML4uWoiw[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

that had to be one of the coolest things I ever seen in my life


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*you need to get out more....*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that had to be one of the coolest things I ever seen in my life



And Doctor Greenhorn? How much have you had to smoke tonight???


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> And Doctor Greenhorn? How much have you had to smoke tonight???


*if your coming over tonight...stop and get me some chicken wings...I'm hungry...*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

I'm dry


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if your coming over tonight...stop and get me some chicken wings...I'm hungry...*



I said it was an EGG stand, not CHCKEN stand, okay? PAY ATTENTION! 

Or you might just find yourself in detention, ha ha hahahahah

I'll be over in about, oh, say twenty mins. You want scrambled, over easy, or poached? It's an EGG stand, not a CHICKEN stand, dork. 




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm dry


Oh, now that sucks. I'm really sorry to hear that. 

Other than that, how've ya been??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

[youtube]Xu788VhIAEw[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*no hot wings...I'm going to bed...I'll start without you.............*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

I've actually been quite good though! thx...no complaints here.....just trying to keep a low profile, thats all... I'm awake, but not baked  I'm gonna make a cake now....


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've actually been quite good though! thx...no complaints here.....just trying to keep a low profile, thats all... I'm awake, but not baked  I'm gonna make a cake now....


What kind of cake? Oooh, say cheese cake . . . like real NY cheesecake, drenched in strawberries . . . or! I got it! Chocolate fudge cake, just super heavy on the chocolate? Please?

Then bring it over to Tip's place. We can all EAT CAKE rather than the chicken wings, that nutcase. 

So. What kind of cake, Doctor? And I"m glad to hear you are happy and well.

Hey, what happened to your avatar, Dr. Greenhorn?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

fuck the cake, i want pie.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I make kick ass homemade apple pie.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I make kick ass homemade apple pie.


But Stoney, it's peach and berry season, not apple pie season. 

Ever put cheddar cheese in an apple pie? Or serve it with cheddar? Not bad, not bad at all. 

Me? I'm so pumped about blueberries right now. I LOVE them. And blueberry pie is one of the best things in the world. I don't care if it DOES stain my teeth. I have to have it. HAVE to.

Now, where were we?

Dr. Greenhorn? What kind of cake are you making, why are you making it, and for whom are you making it? 

Let's get this thread back on TRACK!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Well...I don't care for peach or blueberry pie...but peach cobbler and blueberry muffins RAWK. I'm just a good cook all around, if I do say so myself.Feed a man and he will follow you around like a tomcat,lol.


Leilani Garden said:


> But Stoney, it's peach and berry season, not apple pie season.
> 
> Ever put cheddar cheese in an apple pie? Or serve it with cheddar? Not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*there will be pie?*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

I lied  I aint got no mix.... just twiddling my thumbs and browsing the forum  wish I had some " CORN " though... I have a plant in flowering right now and I'm tempted to go pinch a branch, but I would regret it tommorrow when I score again...I'll just sit and wait


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Is that the sequel to "There will be blood?"


tipsgnob said:


> *there will be pie?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*I like pizza....*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...I don't care for peach or blueberry pie...but peach cobbler and blueberry muffins RAWK. I'm just a good cook all around, if I do say so myself.Feed a man and he will follow you around like a tomcat,lol.


Oh, you know it! 

Hey, I love cooking too. I LOVE it. 

Yes, Tips, there will be pie. Stoney's making an apple pie with cheddar cheese, and I'm making blueberry pie. My berries will be fresh and local; Stony is being politically incorrect, however, importing apples at this time of year. 

I love ya Stoney! Keep on cooking. It's a dying art, I think.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I lied  I aint got no mix.... just twiddling my thumbs and browsing the forum  wish I had some " CORN " though... I have a plant in flowering right now and I'm tempted to go pinch a branch, but I would regret it tommorrow when I score again...I'll just sit and wait


You lied, LIED, about the cake? Oh, now that's just wrong. You got us all worked up . . .cake, what kind, pie, what's better, what's politically correct, deep fried pizza. 

I'm so disappointed in you! 

You make cake from mixes? Please, say it's not so!

You can steal a pinch from your plant. Tips long ago ENCOURAGED me to do that. Really, you're allowed. No one will call the cops. No salesmen will call. Go ahead. (I'm a member of Al Anon, btw; my problem is ENABLING, ha ha). 

I took a cake decorating class a couple of years ago. Uh, it's not my forte, nope. I got the basics, how to chop off the top with either dental floss or the super expensive Wilton cake accessories, stuff like that. But all of those expensive accessories I had to buy for this class? They make EXCELLENT sand castle tools. Now, that's a class I could not fail. I LOVE IT! And it's that time of year! Yay for summer! Yay for building gigantic sand castles and bringing the little knights to hang out in the alcoves and using Wilton cake decorating spatulas to get that sand molded just so. And making them big enough that they're still there the next morning? Now that? Is fun. 

Where were we? Ever so sorry to highjack the thread!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

Did someone say hijack? ::


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

i think they said asshole.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

funny NG ......


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think they said asshole.


Did I hurt fdd's feelings again?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

I don't think it was you


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Did I hurt fdd's feelings again?



i have no feelings, i'm heartless.



[youtube]HJ9y4jzwXaA[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

i love little girls though.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no feelings, i'm heartless.
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]HJ9y4jzwXaA[/youtube]


Well you breed some damn good ganj you heartless bastard that Hijack pheno that I was excited about looks male I feel bad chopping him check it out . . .

Who said Miracle Grow sucks?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

wow, NG that some tight nodes. fat leaves too. my pheno is showing up more sativa like but also indica....I would say by the looks of mine, it is borderline 50/50.....my stalks are hella fat!!! and I mean hella....


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i love little girls though.


Oh, I thought you loved the Drama Club? Or am I on the wrong thread???? 

Passive aggressive much? Oh, way too much, love.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow, NG that some tight nodes. fat leaves too. my pheno is showing up more sativa like but also indica....I would say by the looks of mine, it is borderline 50/50.....my stalks are hella fat!!! and I mean hella....


Yeah its pretty but its just taking up space in my room right now. Very indica pheno, I some that were much taller too bad I'm looking at male pre-flowers . . . I've got some satori outside too. I'll post pics when I can its been hectic lately.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

morning stoners.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Oh, I thought you loved the Drama Club? Or am I on the wrong thread????
> 
> Passive aggressive much? Oh, way too much, love.


toke-in-talk, it's all drama. as you take another jab at me. 

there are a bunch of people over at some other sites waiting for you to join their haters club, if you haven't already. 

who the fuck ever said i was here to be nice?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

you can only jab a bear so many times with a stick before it gets up and rips you a new one


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> you can only jab a bear so many times with a stick before it gets up and rips you a new one


 2years and 36,000 posts, i'm bound to make a few enemies. 

i came here long ago to share what i know, that is it. if i'm an asshole while i do it, so be it. i have my days. 


[youtube]E52tl3Zh94w[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

we all do ..............


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

all i want is to ride my seadoo. i can't find one person i know to join me. i go to the lake on tuesday and i'm completely alone. wtf? does everybody work or what? 

i yelled at my buddy the other night. i have been helping him for over a year now. he cals and asks me 100 questions, demanding answers. i answer them all to the best of my ability. so i tell him the other day "i'm in a jam and i need a tray of cuttings". he says "go to craigslist". then calls me over to show me "the best harvest ever". meanwhile he has 5 trays of cuttings on his shelf. says he promised them to someone else. someone who has really helped him out. wtf????????? i yelled at him for 10 mins before he took me next door to the mother room and let me cut a tray myself. i literally had to yell at him to get a little help. i don't get it. =/


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

people are funny...i wont buy a sea do because i know it will sit in my garage for 360 days a year not worth ins or maintenance


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> people are funny...i wont buy a sea do because i know it will sit in my garage for 360 days a year not worth ins or maintenance


what about a dirt bike?


----------



## jahman2222 (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> all i want is to ride my seadoo. i can't find one person i know to join me. i go to the lake on tuesday and i'm completely alone. wtf? does everybody work or what?
> 
> i yelled at my buddy the other night. i have been helping him for over a year now. he cals and asks me 100 questions, demanding answers. i answer them all to the best of my ability. so i tell him the other day "i'm in a jam and i need a tray of cuttings". he says "go to craigslist". then calls me over to show me "the best harvest ever". meanwhile he has 5 trays of cuttings on his shelf. says he promised them to someone else. someone who has really helped him out. wtf????????? i yelled at him for 10 mins before he took me next door to the mother room and let me cut a tray myself. i literally had to yell at him to get a little help. i don't get it. =/


Welcome to the new generation, lots of motherfuckers are very greedy.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

deep south texas ,flat as a pancake...now if i were in san antonio that would be my poison


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm here in spirit..............*


*Oh... so it was you.. I woke up and the cat had red eyes... I was scured and stubbed my baby toes..I think I broke the fucker.... Thats it..now you're going to get.."hi can I interest you in a magazine sub." phone calls.. when do you sleep...???*



Stoney McFried said:


> I make kick ass homemade apple pie.


*With cheddar cheese.......*



NewGrowth said:


> Did someone say hijack? ::


*I didn't, but I must say the hijack I'm doing smell all over the place and they're like 2 weeks old and they grow great (excellent strain, you know who you are).. they grow like hell.... *



robert 14617 said:


> we all do ..............


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh... so it was you.. I woke up and the cat had red eyes... I was scured and stubbed my baby toes..I think I broke the fucker.... Thats it..now you're going to get.."hi can I interest you in a magazine sub." phone calls.. when do you sleep...???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I don't need no shtinkn sleep..seriously though...after you break your neck...sleep is a thing of the past....*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

no cheese on mine please.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*cheese belongs on burgers...not on pie*


----------



## Chiceh (May 30, 2009)

Well that just sucks, sorry to hear this. You try to help someone and this is how they treat you. At least you got your cuts . 



fdd2blk said:


> all i want is to ride my seadoo. i can't find one person i know to join me. i go to the lake on tuesday and i'm completely alone. wtf? does everybody work or what?
> 
> i yelled at my buddy the other night. i have been helping him for over a year now. he cals and asks me 100 questions, demanding answers. i answer them all to the best of my ability. so i tell him the other day "i'm in a jam and i need a tray of cuttings". he says "go to craigslist". then calls me over to show me "the best harvest ever". meanwhile he has 5 trays of cuttings on his shelf. says he promised them to someone else. someone who has really helped him out. wtf????????? i yelled at him for 10 mins before he took me next door to the mother room and let me cut a tray myself. i literally had to yell at him to get a little help. i don't get it. =/


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Well that just sucks, sorry to hear this. You try to help someone and this is how they treat you. At least you got your cuts .


it seems to be the norm lately. everybody is in it for themselves. the club that closed last year owes me a few grand. i called and left a message last week, they have a voice mail that's constantly updated. i have gotten no call back. all i wanted was for them to pass my phone # on to someone.


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

I wonder how long it takes your body to get adjusted to the strain you're smoking. I've been toking on the same couple strains for awhile, and it almost seems as if my body has adjusted to the ratios - I don't get as high.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what about a dirt bike?


dirtbike?! hey fdd......now you talking my language! I'll ride!!

seadoo is hella fun too! dont own one but my uncle has one and he lives right on the shore.....


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no cheese on mine please.





tipsgnob said:


> *cheese belongs on burgers...not on pie*


*I went through this last year with fdd..is a UK fav..unless you've got the BALLS to try it...don't knock it.. like bananas and peanut butter..it came from someones advice to try it...*



fdd2blk said:


> it seems to be the norm lately. everybody is in it for themselves. the club that closed last year owes me a few grand. i called and left a message last week, they have a voice mail that's constantly updated. i have gotten no call back. all i wanted was for them to pass my phone # on to someone.


*That sucks man....

and as for friends to "do the seadoo" shit..when I had mt bikes, no one I knew had them..and my skidoo same shit.. I went for a 30 mile trail ride and broke down... you think seadoo sucks alone...try sitting in the woods 35 miles from home in -35f weather with a dead skidoo and no one with you... next to shark attack thats right up there with grim shit..
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

my uncle in california told me he never relay got stuck until he had a four wheel drive


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Well, I'll serve cheese on the side, but...not in it...


Leilani Garden said:


> Oh, you know it!
> 
> Hey, I love cooking too. I LOVE it.
> 
> ...



And I just wanna say, and it's none of my business,but...I like both Leilani and fdd.I hate to see you guys fighting.My first impression of fdd was that he was arrogant...but I've really gotten to know him, and he's a nice guy.He likes to joke, sometimes sarcasm doesn't come across right on the net.I saw the thread in which this started,but didn't leave a comment.Leilani is a super smart, well spoken lady who I really like, as well.Leilani, fdd really is an ok dude.He mods on this site for free,and offers grow advice that has helped a lot of folks.Just like us, he has bad days.Now, if anyone thinks I'm kissing ass, let me just say, you don't know me that well,do ya?I tend to avoid folks if I don't like them(and if you've been avoided by me lately,it doesn't mean I don't like you, I just have weird hours and can't reply to EVERY post directed at me.),but anyone who wants to know for sure can drop me a pm and I'll tell you straight up how I feel.So guys, please don't fight anymore, I really like you both, I think you'd really like each other as well if you chat a while longer.So let's smokum peace pipe, kay?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'll serve cheese on the side, but...not in it...
> 
> 
> And I just wanna say, and it's none of my business,but...I like both Leilani and fdd.I hate to see you guys fighting.My first impression of fdd was that he was arrogant...but I've really gotten to know him, and he's a nice guy.He likes to joke, sometimes sarcasm doesn't come across right on the net.I saw the thread in which this started,but didn't leave a comment.Leilani is a super smart, well spoken lady who I really like, as well.Leilani, fdd really is an ok dude.He mods on this site for free,and offers grow advice that has helped a lot of folks.Just like us, he has bad days.Now, if anyone thinks I'm kissing ass, let me just say, you don't know me that well,do ya?I tend to avoid folks if I don't like them(and if you've been avoided by me lately,it doesn't mean I don't like you, I just have weird hours and can't reply to EVERY post directed at me.),but anyone who wants to know for sure can drop me a pm and I'll tell you straight up how I feel.So guys, please don't fight anymore, I really like you both, I think you'd really like each other as well if you chat a while longer.So let's smokum peace pipe, kay?


*hi stoney.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*Now what'd I miss... teach me to go shopping..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Hi tips....









tipsgnob said:


> *hi stoney.....*


Did you get my batteries?


Twistyman said:


> *Now what'd I miss... teach me to go shopping..*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*Aw sure.... what does twisty get... the bones...??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I'll save the juice for ya.


Twistyman said:


> *Aw sure.... what does twisty get... the bones...??*






Check this out.
*Quick-thinking pizza man leads cops to rape victim*

 
 


 
   AP  Pizza deliveryman Chris Turner is photographed Friday, May 29, 2009 outside the Capelli's Pizza and Subs  



By DUNCAN MANSFIELD, Associated Press Writer Duncan Mansfield, Associated Press Writer  Sat May 30, 12:06 pm ET
GATLINBURG, Tenn.  Chris Turner normally wouldn't drive into the remote Tennessee mountains just to deliver a pizza. The one time he did, he came upon a scene that drained the color from his face and made him "numb from head to toe"  a woman with her hands tied, silently begging him to call 911.
It was no joke, and Turner, 32, rushed to a nearby house and made the call. Police say the woman was jogging in her Atlanta neighborhood when she was whisked away by a man who frequented her business. Authorities say he drove her off, raped her and held her captive inside a cabin. The 24-year-old woman was rescued by Sevier County deputies on Tuesday evening because of Turner's quick thinking.
Turner told The Associated Press on Friday that he noticed the woman pop up from a couch while the suspect signed the credit card slip.
"While I was standing in the door all you could see was the back of the couch," Turner said. "And then she popped over the back of the couch and showed me that her hands were bound. And she was just mouthing, 'Please call 911.'"
Turner at first thought it was a joke.
"When I realized what was going on, I went numb from head to toe and turned pale white," he said.
Turner tried to look calm. "Have a nice day. Enjoy your food," he told the suspect, who tipped him $5 on a $37.69 bill. Then he rushed back to his van, where his wife, Nease, was waiting behind the wheel.
"Go, go, go!" he told her.
The cabin location was out of cell phone range. So they drove to a nearby house and called police. They waited to make sure the suspect didn't flee. Then Turner stayed to see the man arrested and the victim taken away in an ambulance. "I wanted to make sure she was OK," he said.
The woman told authorities she was jogging near her home about 11:50 a.m. Tuesday when a frequent customer at a restaurant and bar owned by the woman and her husband asked her to see his new car. She got into the vehicle, which turned out to be a rental, and was immediately tied up.
She told police the suspect drove her more than 200 miles to the cabin in Tennessee and raped her. The Associated Press does not identify alleged sexual assault victims.
Police arrested David J. Jansen, 46, of Snellville, Ga., without a struggle on charges of aggravated kidnapping and rape, Sheriff Ron Seals said in a statement. He was released on $800,000 bond late Thursday. His attorney, Donald Bosch of Knoxville, had no comment Friday.
Capt. Jeff McCarter refused to discuss the case Friday. But he earlier told The Mountain Press newspaper that officials believe the woman was in imminent danger.
The victim and her husband visited Turner at Capelli's Pizza and Subs in Gatlinburg before heading home Wednesday. "She was just thanking me ... for trusting her," Turner said. "She said he was going to kill her ... after he got done with her."
Turner's boss, John Henry, said the cabin was about 30 miles from his pizza shop.
"We usually don't go out that far," he said. "But he said, 'Yeah, I will take it.' It was just luck. For her, it was."


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

im tired i have been working all day like twisty does.. running out of steam. evening stoners!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Evening....put your feet up.


smokedogg63 said:


> im tired i have been working all day like twisty does.. running out of steam. evening stoners!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

Wow, that lady is lucky to be alive. He would of killed her for sure, since she knew him. When I order a pizza the delivery guys tell me they are not allowed to come into the houses anymore. Don't know why.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

thanks stoney hope your evening is good. hey sunny how you doing..


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

I am hot and hungry.....stuck in my girlcave.
How are you doing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I know, right? Good thing the guy was stupid enough to order a pizza....


Sunnysideup said:


> Wow, that lady is lucky to be alive. He would of killed her for sure, since she knew him. When I order a pizza the delivery guys tell me they are not allowed to come into the houses anymore. Don't know why.


Why thank you.


smokedogg63 said:


> thanks stoney hope your evening is good. hey sunny how you doing..


 Look at what I just found..I posted it in another thread, but it's hilarious..
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Jesusaurus_Rex


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

tired been mowing all day. i have a friend that had his hand cut off in a machine so i mow for him. i know that if the shoe was on the other foot he would do the same for me.. be back supper is ready..


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> im tired i have been working all day like twisty does.. running out of steam. evening stoners!!


*Man you don't want the day I had...... I'm going to hang a shingle... problems solved here... who said " with old age comes wisdom"... I'd like to smack that fuck... seems I've been voted magic eight ball... without the ball touching...
What a rip..ask the magic ball... but at least give the ball a "How do".... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know, right? Good thing the guy was stupid enough to order a pizza....
> 
> Why thank you.
> Look at what I just found..I posted it in another thread, but it's hilarious..
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Jesusaurus_Rex


*What a rip... I can't watch that shit...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

Stoney, you crack me up!!!! Jesusaurus....LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

It's just a wikipedia link...I'll copy and paste it for ya.


Twistyman said:


> *What a rip... I can't watch that shit...*


I know....I typed it in, thinking I was being original, and someone had already made it up.....


Sunnysideup said:


> Stoney, you crack me up!!!! Jesusaurus....LOL LOL LOL




_*Jesusaurus rex*_ (jeez-us-soar-us rex) (lat. "King of the Jesus Lizards"), also known as _J. rex_ and "The Prophet of the Dinosaurs", is one of the final forms of Jesus, and is expected to visit Earth sometime around the year 2021. Not to be confused with Raptor Jesus or Jesusaur, Jesusaurus Rex is a carnivore, and he's out with a vengeance. 
*Characteristics*

Jesusaurus Rex has all the incredible holy powers of Jesus Christ combined with the pure ownage of a T. Rex. What could be cooler than that? However, Jesus also has an aura of ownage about him, so here's some tips to tell the two apart. Jesusaurus Rex has: 
Big Scaly feet to crush the infidels 
Divine Smile of a Thousand Pointy Teeth 
Is so cool that people often explode by looking at him 
Tap Dances 
Eats demons instead of banishing them 
Enjoy's long strides on the beach, while fire lightning with his eyelashes 
*Reactions to Jesusaurus rex*

Faced with the threat of a giant angry Jesus, former U.S. president George W. Bush has had this to say: "It is with the deepest regret that I inform you, my fellow Pelicans, that a lot of you are pretty damn screwed. That's right all you stem-cell marauders, I'm talking to you. Trying to destroy the foundations of society is going to get you devoured by the Lord... save us Satan!"
Later investigations showed that George W. Bush did not, in fact say the above quotation, and it was actually just from some fat white old guy, also known as Dick Cheney. George W. Bush's actual words were "Jesusarus will never seek a permission slip to eat the American people." When questioned about what he meant to do about the _J-Rex_, Bush responded with "No act of the Jesusaurus Rex will change our purpose, or weaken our resolve, or alter our fate. God has blessed America, and we will survive his dinosaur."
Some Christians have taken the coming of _J-Rex_ as a sign that they will finally be floating off into heaven in the Rapture, while others of different faiths have had slightly different ideas. Known Scientologist Tom Cruise has been quoted as saying "People don't know the great things Jesusaurus will do, helping the community. It will be positive and wonderful. Hey, that plane reminds me of my awesomely homoerotic movie Top Gun. I made a lot of money off that movie you know. Being rich is really nice, you know, since I get to ride in limos and eat McDonalds all day." Cruise is reported as leaving the Scientology faith because it doesn't allow him to take his Ritalin any longer. 
* Recent Discovery*

A Jesusaurus Rex was recently discovered in a Gainesville, Florida man's backyard. An excavation is currently underway to determine why it arrived far before the initial estimated arrival year of 2021. It has been said that only true believers can view the remains safely, as a number of onlookers have been turned to dust after visiting the excavation site. 
 
Recently, a Jesusaurus Rex was used to make a miraculous breakthrough in redneck science (that's the best kind, by the way). Carl Sagan examined the Jesusaurus Rex's bones and discovered through carbon dating that, shockingly, in his own words, "*Mountain Dew is the best soda ever made!*"


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Man you don't want the day I had...... I'm going to hang a shingle... problems solved here... who said " with old age comes wisdom"... I'd like to smack that fuck... seems I've been voted magic eight ball... without the ball touching...*
> *What a rip..ask the magic ball... but at least give the ball a "How do".... *


*what the hell are you rambling on about?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

LOL, Tips......


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what the hell are you rambling on about?*


*You know the way burr or a nerf ball attracts all sorts of shit... well I be nerfed today...
but I did just do the neighbor joint pass on the balcony...so the whole world hasn't gone mad.......
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, Tips......


*Don't make me let the birds out.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't make me let the birds out.....*


Now, that does scare me. I got a crazy egg laying Cockatoo over here that is in a MOOD....


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Now, that does scare me. I got a crazy egg laying Cockatoo over here that is in a MOOD....


*Call the vet.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I have four parakeets now.They don't let us touch them.They have a huge cage, food,toys,they don't want us.Spoiled birds.They're fun to watch though.The males do a little dance for the females, try to get some love, the females ain't having any of it,lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's just a wikipedia link...I'll copy and paste it for ya.
> 
> I know....I typed it in, thinking I was being original, and someone had already made it up.....
> 
> ...







he's crushing cars with his head. i love it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Kinda puts a whole new spin on "god fearing", doesn't it?


fdd2blk said:


> he's crushing cars with his head. i love it.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*I crushed a car with my head once.....*


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You know the way burr or a nerf ball attracts all sorts of shit... well I be nerfed today...*
> *but I did just do the neighbor joint pass on the balcony...so the whole world hasn't gone mad.......*


Right on, man. Right on.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Was it swollen?


tipsgnob said:


> *I crushed a car with my head once.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I crushed a car with my head once.....*


*If a Dinky toy hits a Dinky toy does it make a noise.....



* Only older people will know what a Dinky toy is..(its a matchbox toy car..only bigger and better)... Like Lionel Trains.... ever have one tips... the one I had was worth like $10,000... FUCKING old man threw it out..!!!
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Just because I'm not as old as you doesn't mean I don't know what you're talking about...how about weebles?


Twistyman said:


> *If a Dinky toy hits a Dinky toy does it make a noise.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Was it swollen?


*no...it was a regular car.......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just because I'm not as old as you doesn't mean I don't know what you're talking about...how about weebles?


*Weebles wobble but they don't fall down......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*I'm going to ride my motorcycle later yall...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I had some of those.


Twistyman said:


> *Weebles wobble but they don't fall down......*


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

it was all about Lincoln logs

ya hear


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I liked those, too.


motorboater said:


> it was all about Lincoln logs
> 
> ya hear


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

I remember Tinker Toys! I went down the steps in my walker with one and it went right out of the back of my throat!! Memories...............


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

We'd go sledding down the alley in back as kids and play the politically incorrect "Smear the Queer", where one person is designated the queer and you all try to run into him....


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 30, 2009)

LOL Stoney! We were crazy kids too, we would put on goggles and play war in the woods with pellet guns....I shot my brother, he went down, I didn't believe him and kept shooting....to the hospital to remove pellets!! My Dad really let me have it for that one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

I remember smear the queer!! we used to throw up a ball and whoever caught it, was the queer! hiya sunny


----------



## "SICC" (May 30, 2009)

Sup stoners

whats good with everyone?


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I liked those, too.


PlayMobile's and Micro Machines too


[youtube]sOEThbaFZ50[/youtube]

awesome times


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*erecter set........*

*




*


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *erecter set........*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


always thought that those were like the worst toys ever


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

motorboater said:


> always thought that those were like the worst toys ever


*built some outragous stuff with mine...I actually had 2 sets.*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*then after erecter set....I graduated to slot cars.....*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

slot cars!! i remember those tips!


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

damn I had a track but not one as snazzy as that


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I remember Tinker Toys! I went down the steps in my walker with one and it went right out of the back of my throat!! Memories...............


*That brings back grim memories.. I was doing homework and I was a kid that always pulled the eraser off my pencils well I had one in my mouth and dropped the big eraser on the floor.. I leaned to get it and fell off the chair with pencil in my mouth..pushed it through the top of my palate...... that was grim shit.......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

Morning everyone.

Twisty, I did the same with my erasers! Glad my outcome was never like yours though!! Kids can be so dumb, I am proof. The most stupid thing I did as a kid was shoving pea's up my nose. I hated them, and I thought I could I hide them!! Once my mom and dad figured out what I was doing they started to laugh and that made me laugh....Well, I inhaled a pea and it got stuck in my throat and I choked...turned blue and passed out!! Man, I was a dumb kid!


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Twisty, I did the same with my erasers! Glad my outcome was never like yours though!! Kids can be so dumb, I am proof. The most stupid thing I did as a kid was shoving pea's up my nose. I hated them, and I thought I could I hide them!! Once my mom and dad figured out what I was doing they started to laugh and that made me laugh....Well, I inhaled a pea and it got stuck in my throat and I choked...turned blue and passed out!! Man, I was a dumb kid!


*LOL....... Thats funny..!!*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 31, 2009)

morning stoners, morning mr eraser!!


----------



## Chiceh (May 31, 2009)

Good morning follks, Wake n Bake time.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *then after erecter set....I graduated to slot cars.....*


 
rich kids and there toys i got a stick and then graduated to a box of rocks weee


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

*Hi Chiceh,Sunny, rob, smoke... 

I grew up near a guy who's father had a $20,000 train diorama in his basement..the whole thing..it was awesome..... I used to help build balsa wood structures some of the best fun I had...*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

my uncle in napa had one he would let us look at it once in a while then fold it back up .it was mounted on a 4x8 sheet of plywood


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

*Sure was cooler than any XBox... I'd run around these huge tables switching shit around and moving cars...etc... this guy even had real water in the little rivers and a volcano... it was like a mini Disney set.. trains dumping logs... cars moving.. Tout la kit..*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 31, 2009)

All i got was plastic gi joes fer xmas!! some have all the luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2009)

gonna finish this coffee and bowl full of hash, then i gotta go hitch up the seadoo and get the hell outta here. i'm off to the lake.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 31, 2009)

have fun besafe on the water!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna finish this coffee and bowl full of hash, then i gotta go hitch up the seadoo and get the hell outta here. i'm off to the lake.


*NO boneyard pics this time OK dude..... Enjoy.*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2009)

my buddy is lagging. i was ready an hour ago.


----------



## Cavalino Rampante (May 31, 2009)

hellya, time for another bowl....


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my buddy is lagging. i was ready an hour ago.


*I hate that.. when I'm in fishing, camping mode and we agree 5am... its 5am fuck....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

I used to love getting up at the crack of dawn and taking my Seadoo out. The dolphins were always so active that early and it was soooo peaceful....I miss my ski.
I would always take a bowl with me and once I was out far enough I would light up and just enjoy....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hate that.. when I'm in fishing, camping mode and we agree 5am... its 5am fuck....*


they still have to go get her dads truck so they can tow their new seadoo.  
she's probably putting on make-up.


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I used to love getting up at the crack of dawn and taking my Seadoo out. The dolphins were always so active that early and it was soooo peaceful....I miss my ski.
> I would always take a bowl with me and once I was out far enough I would light up and just enjoy....


*I did that in Key Largo on a Jet Ski.. kept falling off so I basically dragged my ass out.. and had a joint in a baggie and floated in the Gulf smoking a joint...*



fdd2blk said:


> they still have to go get her dads truck so they can tow their new seadoo.
> she's probably putting on make-up.


*Ahh...! SHE...!!! you're toast. can't hurry the fairer sex lest you be damned.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

*I fucked up posting that picture of the slot cars...I had not messed with in several years....I got everything cleaned up and played with slot cars for like 3hours this morning.... your right twisty this beats video games all to hell.....*


----------



## Remdian (May 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I used to love getting up at the crack of dawn and taking my Seadoo out. The dolphins were always so active that early and it was soooo peaceful....I miss my ski.
> I would always take a bowl with me and once I was out far enough I would light up and just enjoy....


 
Man....I HATE getting up early (woke up at 1230p today), but THAT sounds so awesome. I'd love to do that. 

on another note....well...two notes. Today is a day of firsts for me. 

1. My first wake and bake

2. My first solar rip (light it with a magnifying glass....got that trick in another thread in here)

You put the two together, and apparently it works out okay. 

All we have in the house is regs, but 3 solar rips this "early" and wow. 

The rambling is now complete. That is all.


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I fucked up posting that picture of the slot cars...I had not messed with in several years....I got everything cleaned up and played with slot cars for like 3hours this morning.... your right twisty this beats video games all to hell.....*


*Man when we were young... ain't that rich..its like my old man... "When I was your age I walked 100 miles to school and fought bears all the way there..." 

but its true about the mind control video now... back then a box of matchbox cars, dinky toys, mechano.. the world was your oyster... A few years ago I'd babysit my friends kids and the 9 year old would "trance out" playing those nintendo games.... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

Remdian said:


> Man....I HATE getting up early (woke up at 1230p today), but THAT sounds so awesome. I'd love to do that.
> 
> on another note....well...two notes. Today is a day of firsts for me.
> 
> ...


*Rant away O wasted one.... God knows I do.....

*


----------



## Remdian (May 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Rant away O wasted one.... God knows I do.....*


Your post count says it all! There is another board that I've been on for awhile now and I've managed to stay the top poster on it for the past 4-5 years  Don't think I'll catch up to juggernauts like you though! Good Job man!


----------



## tahoe58 (May 31, 2009)

I used to love playing with the HO scale cars and trains we had. our setup was amazing. all built with paper mache and wire and wood, landscaped and stuff. look back now and realize how much work your dad put into something that was totally for your own fun. My brother had a 63 vette split window and I have an XKE Jag. that was our wake and bake then....these days, out pleasures do shift. Though I have a driving wheel and 24" monitor so I be playing racing a lot when it strikes the fancy....puff...puff!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

Remdian said:


> Your post count says it all! There is another board that I've been on for awhile now and I've managed to stay the top poster on it for the past 4-5 years  Don't think I'll catch up to juggernauts like you though! Good Job man!


*LOL.... thats a double edged sword counting posts my friend... "Good job ..lots of involvement..".. then au contraire...
"Get a life ya useless fuck.." its a damned if you do.. damned if you don't thing...
Hey, who's to say... N'est pas..!!
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

crap you've got twisty all wound up ,its going to be impossible to get him down for his nap now


----------



## Remdian (May 31, 2009)

Fuck 'em. Everything in life is a competition, and they are just pissed that they are losing! Why else could they possibly care? LOL C'est la vie!


Is that proper usage of that French Cliche'? Or no?

Debate amongst yourselves.


----------



## Remdian (May 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> crap you've got twisty all wound up ,its going to be impossible to get him down for his nap now


 
He's jealous of your post count 



(no offense robert LOL)


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

only one person on this thread talking about numbers


----------



## Tunda (May 31, 2009)

Wake n bake is the shit. nuthin better after a long night of sleep to just wake up and get wrecked. thats how i like to start my mornings. And the rest of the day.


----------



## Remdian (May 31, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Wake n bake is the shit. nuthin better after a long night of sleep to just wake up and get wrecked. thats how i like to start my mornings. And the rest of the day.


 
It's working for me


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

Afternoon bake..... Well deserved one at that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

Where's Twisty? Napping again?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

he was here a few min. ago


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

*bake bake bake...is that all anyone does around here?




*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

We try!!!

I like Tip's smiley better...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

i like them all


----------



## tahoe58 (May 31, 2009)

what....u you got a problem with that....hehehehehe! hey there...time for an after lunch blast.....


tipsgnob said:


> *bake bake bake...is that all anyone does around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> what....u you got a problem with that....hehehehehe! hey there...time for an after lunch blast.....


*smoke em if ya got em......*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

the smoking lamp is now lit


----------



## tahoe58 (May 31, 2009)

yea....nice early summer day like this a good day to smoke some tires too.....!! 


tipsgnob said:


> *smoke em if ya got em......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea....nice early summer day like this a good day to smoke some tires too.....!!


*hey tahoe check this out...*
*www.TheBanditRun.com*


----------



## tahoe58 (May 31, 2009)

cool....my (ex)wife had an turbo-chicken when we met....my college roommate had a 455HO from I thikn '74. serious metal. My day is coming.....what's changed in your garage?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> cool....my (ex)wife had an turbo-chicken when we met....my college roommate had a 455HO from I thikn '74. serious metal. My day is coming.....what's changed in your garage?


*I finally got my corvette back from son and I need to some serious cleaning/polishing. I have this 1974 formula 455, with new 455 and 4l80e overdrive drive tranny. it's all new inside and needs paint and finishing. it would be good for the 2010 bandit run....*


----------



## motorboater (May 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I finally got my corvette back from son and I need to some serious cleaning/polishing. I have this 1974 formula 455, with new 455 and 4l80e overdrive drive tranny. it's all new inside and needs paint and finishing. it would be good for the 2010 bandit run....*


what do you got?

I have a 1969 Corvette Stingray convertible, side pipes

My dad used to have a 1995, and now has a 2002 Z06


----------



## tahoe58 (May 31, 2009)

sweet...I think you and me need to spend some time polishing some brown pops and bongbowls....we have way too much in common!! And with me heading faster than a speeding bullet to semi-retirement.....maybe we'll just have to do that....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

motorboater said:


> what do you got?
> 
> I have a 1969 Corvette Stingray convertible, side pipes
> 
> My dad used to have a 1995, and now has a 2002 Z06


*it's 1970 LT-1 4-speed....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

the biggest posers drive muscle cars that are automatic


----------



## motorboater (May 31, 2009)

nice

i'm in the 80k's for miles


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> the biggest posers drive muscle cars that are automatic


*thats all well and good.... but....pushing that clutch pedal on that corvette is sure hard on these old worn out knees....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

the last time i had anything to brag on was in 1982 it was a 64 1/2 fastback mustang 289 4speed,the clutch gets old fast


----------



## "SICC" (May 31, 2009)

Sup Stoners?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

*"sicc"........................*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> crap you've got twisty all wound up ,its going to be impossible to get him down for his nap now


*Now what I do......


* 


tipsgnob said:


> *I finally got my corvette back from son and I need to some serious cleaning/polishing. I have this 1974 formula 455, with new 455 and 4l80e overdrive drive tranny. it's all new inside and needs paint and finishing. it would be good for the 2010 bandit run....*


*Great car I bought a 1974 trans am 455 HO brand new...$4,800.00
Red with white leather interior.........
*


----------



## ph03nix (May 31, 2009)

Hey guys... Wake and Bake...  

How's it going this morning??


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

Hey Pho3nix!!! Good to see you! How are you and Gryphon? I hope all is well.


----------



## ph03nix (May 31, 2009)

Hey Sunny. Yeah, we're all good. Getting older, but we're still here. How's things been with you?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

No complaints here. Just living and taking care of my crazy Cockatoo's.....How is your weather? Still camping?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

Hey Pho3nix, I just sent you a PM....let me know you got it.


----------



## jahman2222 (May 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> No complaints here. Just living and taking care of my crazy Cockatoo's.....How is your weather? Still camping?


How do you manage to camp and be on RIU at the same time?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

I am not camping, if you meant me.....I am in my girlcave smoking a bong at the moment.


----------



## ph03nix (May 31, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> No complaints here. Just living and taking care of my crazy Cockatoo's.....How is your weather? Still camping?


No, not at the moment... staying with family at the moment. And the car's shit itself...  ... so we can't go too far. It's getting a bit cold here too...

... oh, and I got your pm.



jahman2222 said:


> How do you manage to camp and be on RIU at the same time?


We have this wonderful new techa-nolagy... 

Laptop and wireless internet... Cool, huh?


----------



## jahman2222 (May 31, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> We have this wonderful new techa-nolagy...
> 
> Laptop and wireless internet... Cool, huh?


Ha, I mean, usually when you camp theres no wifi? atleast where i camp...


----------



## ph03nix (May 31, 2009)

jahman2222 said:


> Ha, I mean, usually when you camp theres no wifi? atleast where i camp...


Depends how far out you get, but we're pretty lucky here. There's not too many dead spots... not where we go at least.


----------



## Feldmeister (May 31, 2009)

Whats up buddies hows everybody doing today


----------



## motorboater (May 31, 2009)

waiting for my late night vape


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 1, 2009)

Morning, waker bakers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 1, 2009)

Morning Sunny!! Woot!! 

Rollin rollin rollin 
keep those joints a rollin

So High!

Papers weed and fire 
put them together
soon u'll be rollin!

So High!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 1, 2009)

Morning CJ! You are full of spunk this morning!! I will use your.....homina homina homina!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Sounds like CJ has a good glow going..........

Morning Sunny...
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm wakin,bakin and shakin this morning! My company departs today! (giggle, wee)


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Sunny.. get the net...CJ's done popped a cork......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 1, 2009)

Twisty! Morning!!

CJ, what do you mean your company is departing? Departing from where/what? Is this a good thing?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 1, 2009)

There is this crazy commercial here promoting a diet...These people diet with cookies!! What is that about? Doesn't seem smart to me.. Don't you want to NOT eat cookies while dieting? Everyone wants everything easy now a days.... Now I have that stupid jingle in my head "Who stole a cookie from the cookie jar?" I hate that commercial....Rant over..


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunny Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> There is this crazy commercial here promoting a diet...These people diet with cookies!! What is that about? Doesn't seem smart to me.. Don't you want to NOT eat cookies while dieting? Everyone wants everything easy now a days.... Now I have that stupid jingle in my head "Who stole a cookie from the cookie jar?" I hate that commercial....Rant over..


*The worlds gone mad.. Just today I saw on the news this new gum thats like 1.5 red bull.... already some kid had to go to hospital for being all jumpy.. they'll (Govt) will let companies drug everything from milk to gum and freak at pot smokers that use a substance with 1,000's of years of testing w/out any major detriment... cookies and gum.. yeah.. that sounds safe....*


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 1, 2009)

morning.....! and happy June 1st to every last one of you stoners!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Hey cripp... you're all cheery this morning... good shit.. been some grumpy shit in the force lately.... myself included..*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

good murnin to y'all! A fine June 1st it is. except for those folks on the Plane from Brazil to France - plane just disappeared? They maybe ain't having such a good day?!


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey cripp... you're all cheery this morning... good shit.. been some grumpy shit in the force lately.... myself included..*


 
cheering aint so bad ya know! whammy.

been rainy and cloudy here in MI latly. so been trying to find the best out what mother nature gives us.

listening to the Wailers and just kicking it.

p.s. wailers were GREAT it concert!


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> good murnin to y'all! A fine June 1st it is. except for those folks on the Plane from Brazil to France - plane just disappeared? They maybe ain't having such a good day?!


 

wait what?

when did this do down?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

I got a news alert at 500am this morning...haven't ben able to find anything else out yet...
*Britons may be on lost plane - PM*

BBC News - &#8206;36 minutes ago&#8206;
Prime Minister Gordon Brown has said he fears British citizens may have been among 228 people on board a French jet which disappeared over the Atlantic.
Air France plane lost: Gordon Brown fears Britons were on board Telegraph.co.uk 

Last contact with Air France jet off Brazil coast Reuters 

Bloomberg - guardian.co.uk - Mirror.co.uk - CNN


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Thats some grim stuff with the plane.. I had two bad flights myself.. one into Florida.. one landing in Montreal in a storm... but I did make it.. lets hope the best for them although its not looking good.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 1, 2009)

*good morning moon barkers..........*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

good morning .....sun screechers....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 1, 2009)

*did anyone notice where I left the rolling papers?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm awake and trying to get baked. i need to trim 20 strawberry cough plants today. not looking forward to it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm awake and trying to get baked. i need to trim 20 strawberry cough plants today. not looking forward to it.


*I just received some strawberry cough seeds in the mail....I have wanted some ever since I saw the movie children of men.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty! Morning!!
> 
> CJ, what do you mean your company is departing? Departing from where/what? Is this a good thing?


Yes, they have (just) departed.... and it is a GOOD thing  whew!!

I can't beat them off with a stick!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jun 1, 2009)

Good morning wake and bakers.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

hahahaha....tough to wake n bake ....find ur bong... and move on.....hahahaha!


tipsgnob said:


> *did anyone notice where I left the rolling papers?*


hey....I'm thinking of retiring....maybe trimming is a new career path....I need a mentor? 


fdd2blk said:


> i'm awake and trying to get baked. i need to trim 20 strawberry cough plants today. not looking forward to it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha....tough to wake n bake ....find ur bong... and move on.....hahahaha!
> 
> hey....I'm thinking of retiring....maybe trimming is a new career path....I need a mentor?


i could use some help today. there aren't a lot to do, i'm just sunburned and lazy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey...yea....how was the ridin ....other than giving you a sunburn and making you tired....you need a good sativa shot...?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey...yea....how was the ridin ....other than giving you a sunburn and making you tired....you need a good sativa shot...?



soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

awesome....some of my most funnest memories....very very cool...though sitting on the dock and listening to them running around is less fun....LOL!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 1, 2009)

morning all


----------



## j h (Jun 1, 2009)

yo yo yo i just finally woke up and am still officially still high from last night love it...good morning to all


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, they have (just) departed.... and it is a GOOD thing  whew!!
> 
> I can't beat them off with a stick!!


LOL, I thought you were talking about your business...I now think you meant 'people' company, yeah it is always good when they leave.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm High As A Kite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, I thought you were talking about your business...I now think you meant 'people' company, yeah it is always good when they leave.


Here's a quick tip for Floridians who get inundated with company like me (it never ends). Tell them right form the get go that you don't do the "Orlando" thing. That gets me at least four or five days off... I keep flyers on my coffee table.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

i have a rash at the top of my ass crack from my wetsuit. not a pleasant feeling to sit down on a fresh gob of rash ointment. squishy

i went in and took a nap at 11am today. it's 5pm, i just woke up.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 1, 2009)

a true POWER nap.....you powered right through the afternoon. I mighta done the same....but I didn't. sorta wished I had. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2009)

LMAO.......tried monistat?


fdd2blk said:


> i have a rash at the top of my ass crack from my wetsuit. not a pleasant feeling to sit down on a fresh gob of rash ointment. squishy


----------



## motorboater (Jun 1, 2009)

hmm who wants to hit the Volcano?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 2, 2009)

wake and bake them


----------



## BongJuice (Jun 2, 2009)

I quit smoking in the mornings. 
Now I only smoke when I get home from work.
I'm trying to get it to where I only smoke once or twice or week.
My tolerance to weed is ridiculous. 
No shit. I could smoke an 1/8th of killer right now and still feel as though that I'm not high yet.

Damn.....It's so fucken hard to cut back.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2009)

thats weird cause i go through an ounce in a week and a half, and i still get high as fuc haha

morning stoners


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 2, 2009)

*A man is sitting in a bar when a beautiful woman walks up and whispers in his ear, "I'll do anything you want for 50 bucks."*
*He puts his drink down and starts going through his pockets. He pulls out a ten, two five's, a twenty and ten ones.*
*He thrusts the wadded up money into the woman's hand and says, "Here...paint my house."*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2009)

haha some funny shit Tips,

hows it hangin


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 2, 2009)

*a litle to the left.........*


----------



## j h (Jun 2, 2009)

good afternoon everyone


----------



## Feldmeister (Jun 2, 2009)

Good afternoon, whats everyone cheefin on at the moment?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

late night bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*wake and bake.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

where the hell is everyone bake


----------



## j h (Jun 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2568931]where the hell is everyone bake[/quote]
ya got me for the next couple of hours anyway how everyones day goin?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

eh, its aight, same shit different day.

Pay day on friday, so thats always good, bout to spark up this joint, or i might save it for later


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]i6zJszt4GoE[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

cannabis cannabis bis bis bis haha


that movie was a trip, a good watch tho 


i think i may just save this joint for later, sticc with the bong for now


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]um0SL-LMa0Q[/youtube]


----------



## j h (Jun 3, 2009)

nice vids tipsnob


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

My back itches.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)

Give me the coordinates Stoney, I'll be right over....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

H3..........


CrackerJax said:


> Give me the coordinates Stoney, I'll be right over....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, that's one of my sweet spots! I'm a big H3 fan.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

It's that spot you can't quite reach on your own....


CrackerJax said:


> Hey, that's one of my sweet spots! I'm a big H3 fan.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)

I cut about 3 acres of grass today before the rains kicked up and as I was grabbing a quick outside shower, I started thinking that very thing. I can actually touch every square inch of my body to this day...  ... but I still beg for back scratches.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

You must be double jointed.I never can hit that spot.


CrackerJax said:


> I cut about 3 acres of grass today before the rains kicked up and as I was grabbing a quick outside shower, I started thinking that very thing. I can actually touch every square inch of my body to this day...  ... but I still beg for back scratches.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)

No, just limber. Shucks, you made me use the word limber. Haven't done that in a while....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a fun word to say.Limber....Limberrrrrr


CrackerJax said:


> No, just limber. Shucks, you made me use the word limber. Haven't done that in a while....


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 3, 2009)

Evening Stoners!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Evening smoke.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 3, 2009)

hows stoney? good i hope. anyone seen twisty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Not bad, thanks for asking,and you? I think twisty gets on in the mornings.


smokedogg63 said:


> hows stoney? good i hope. anyone seen twisty


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's that spot you can't quite reach on your own....


*here ya go stoney....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*yeah....where is twisty?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)

I hear he "fell down" at work.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*weebles wobble, but they don't fall down.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 3, 2009)

no last time i saw him he was wearing a red and white striped shirt and a beanie cap with his round black glasses where's twisty?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*carmen san deigo....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*it is storming really hard here...I swear I just felt the house move....big hail....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmm. Where's twisty?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

And it doubles as a pasta fork!


tipsgnob said:


> *here ya go stoney....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> hows stoney? good i hope. anyone seen twisty





Stoney McFried said:


> Not bad, thanks for asking,and you? I think twisty gets on in the mornings.





tipsgnob said:


> *yeah....where is twisty?*


*Broke his leg... had to shoot him....

How do all.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Twisty!


Twistyman said:


> *Broke his leg... had to shoot him....
> 
> How do all.....
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2009)

*Hows Stoney been...

I've been bored and watching TV and reading.. now thats boring... So back for a dose of the gang...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 3, 2009)

i was just about to walk over to your house to see if everything was ok


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Posted some new pics in the journal....and now I'm looking at other seeds for the future.This looks good.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds-maple-leaf-indica-3116-p.asp


Twistyman said:


> *Hows Stoney been...
> 
> I've been bored and watching TV and reading.. now thats boring... So back for a dose of the gang...
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2009)

*Yeah basically... got super bored ... need a few nice days to get the spring feeling back...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Posted some new pics in the journal....and now I'm looking at other seeds for the future.This looks good.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds-maple-leaf-indica-3116-p.asp


*That should be good... I have been keeping up on your plants... they look marvelous..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks!I still have to grow the nlx skunk fems I bought.I just keep the seeds in a cool dark place,they should be fine.I gotta figure out ventilation for my next grow so I can use a 400 watter and do more than one plant,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *That should be good... I have been keeping up on your plants... they look marvelous..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks!I still have to grow the nlx skunk fems I bought.I just keep the seeds in a cool dark place,they should be fine.I gotta figure out ventilation for my next grow so I can use a 400 watter and do more than one plant,lol.


*I just germinated my last 6 nl x skunk....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

So are you looking at anything else?This also looks nice.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/magus-genetics-exile-feminized-2663-p.asp


tipsgnob said:


> *I just germinated my last 6 nl x skunk....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So are you looking at anything else?This also looks nice.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/magus-genetics-exile-feminized-2663-p.asp


*I ordered these*
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-strawberry-cough-feminized-2917-p.asp *and I got 1 dinafem california hash and 1 dinafem blue hash. I am going to wait for cooler weather before I plant these...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

man o man ,,,,,, the extent of variety huh? who woulda thunk? so many brands and so little time! Walk On!~


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> man o man ,,,,,, the extent of variety huh? who woulda thunk? so many brands and so little time! Walk On!~


*that's why I hate buying seeds...it bogels my mind....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

so true so true....I am eyeing some DJShort Blue Moonshine. I have read that it can be almost narcotic like...hmmmmm....yea ok...I' like that!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the blue hash, it was out of stock.Stawberry cough is mostly sativa......


tipsgnob said:


> *I ordered these*
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-strawberry-cough-feminized-2917-p.asp *and I got 1 dinafem california hash and 1 dinafem blue hash. I am going to wait for cooler weather before I plant these...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I saw the blue hash, it was out of stock.Stawberry cough is mostly sativa......


*I have wanted strawberry cough ever since I saw the movie "children of men". I like to have mix of sativas and indicas...after these nl x skunk get done, I am going to plant some paris hilton to see how it does...*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Strawberry Cough isn't really that good, just so you know.

More taste than potency.

btw, plant some Headband seeds. you will not be dissapointed. amazing.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

holy crap, she has a strain? ......fuk....... what's the trademark, mind shrinker, bone expander. LOL!


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

good morning ladies and gents. 


I'm back from my vacation.


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> holy crap, she has a strain? ......fuk....... what's the trademark, mind shrinker, bone expander. LOL!


it, like its namesake, is infested with crabs.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Why hello, kant!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

hey there Kant...yea, ain't that the truth ....so how ya been, long time?....good to see you. Walk On!~


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

I spent an exciting couple of weeks in chicago. hung out with some old friends I haven't seen in years and finished it with with a wedding. it was good times.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

Weddings are usually fun, eh? So are family reunions. If only I could RECALL these fun events.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

excellente! sounds like it was all worth the time....any gro'n plans?


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh I have lots of plans for growing but I can't start them until august. I'm moving in late july/early august which is the reason for the delay.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so true so true....I am eyeing some DJShort Blue Moonshine. I have read that it can be almost narcotic like...hmmmmm....yea ok...I' like that!


Oh, me too. I love narcotic-feeling stuff.

And you? And your ever-changing avatars? TOO FUNNY! Love'em. 

Hey Tips? Love your new avatar too! HYSTERICAL! Wonder if you could get that bong-smoking nun together with the wild west hottie in Tahoe's avatar? Just wondering? Imagine the gathering where they would both fit in just fine. You know . . .late night mind wanderings . . . wish I had some narcotic stuff like Tahoe's talking about!


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Weddings are usually fun, eh? So are family reunions. If only I could RECALL these fun events.


well I didn't get trashed but I finally did get to try out that drink that bond drinks in casino royale (thank you open bar). I'm not much of a drinker so i've been too lazy to get off my ass and by the alcohol necessary.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

You got married?!!!!


Kant said:


> I spent an exciting couple of weeks in chicago. hung out with some old friends I haven't seen in years and finished it with with a wedding. it was good times.





Leilani Garden said:


> Weddings are usually fun, eh? So are family reunions. If only I could RECALL these fun events.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You got married?!!!!


I missed that part! 

Happy Nuptials!

I fell alseep during Casino Royale (AFTER the hot scene in the bathroom, with the two of them picking out clothes for each other), so I missed the cocktail scene.

Stoney? Nice new avatar on you too. Is that photoshop you are using, or is that the mac software? Whatever it is, pretty cool stuff. I'm off to go check on your plant!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

my armpits stink and i need to get high

what a dilemma


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You got married?!!!!


ooooh my no. 

I haven't dated anyone in like a year now....there's no way in hell i'm getting married anytime soon. It was a couple of friends of mine getting married. It was about time they finally did, I mean they've been dating for like 7+ years. It was a nice wedding. not too big.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

It's just the gimp...it's a free picture editing software thing.


Leilani Garden said:


> I missed that part!
> 
> Happy Nuptials!
> 
> ...


Heheh, I didn't think you did, just wanted you to recoil in horror....


Kant said:


> ooooh my no.
> 
> I haven't dated anyone in like a year now....there's no way in hell i'm getting married anytime soon. It was a couple of friends of mine getting married. It was about time they finally did, I mean they've been dating for like 7+ years. It was a nice wedding. not too big.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

motorboater said:


> my armpits stink and i need to get high
> 
> what a dilemma


Yes, go get high, but not till after you finish your paper:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dilemma?o=0&l=dir

NOTE: DIlemma, according to word history usage, began as the choice between TWO (DI . .. suffix meaning TWO, as in DIurnal, happening twice a day; dichotomy, meaning two opposing, perplexing things)

Hope that helps! 

I LOVE helping with homework, as long as it's not a long, involved paper. Those are too much work. Esp now at the end of the school year. 

Now, where were we? Yes, after we've all got our homework finished, we can go get high. Only when writing papers on creative stuff, like humanities, should we get high first. Then again, I know a guy who did a lot of smoking while doing his calc to become a meteorologist. 

To each his/her own. (Don't forget to be politically correct, either!)

Now, the choice between bathing and homework? That's a tough one. You can always wash your armpits and turn your underwear inside out, but that kind of stress and reaction is usually reserved for graduate school. So? Take a shower, finish your paper, then get high. And put on clean undies.

Where were we?


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> I missed that part!
> 
> Happy Nuptials!
> 
> ...



you mean this scene 

[youtube]Bp8HeyQIZuM[/youtube]






Stoney McFried said:


> It's just the gimp...it's a free picture editing software thing.
> 
> Heheh, I didn't think you did, just wanted you to recoil in horror....



could you imagine me married? I mean roofies work of a night but they're not a long term solution.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't ever wanna get married either.The old man and I are just fine the way we are in that respect.


Kant said:


> could you imagine me married? I mean roofies work of a night but they're not a long term solution.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Yes, go get high, but not till after you finish your paper:
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dilemma?o=0&l=dir
> 
> ...


lolwut

You lost me with the homework.

anyways, yeah... git n' high time. feeling like headband, blackberry, and BHO tonight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Why not smoke a joint in the tub?Then you can clean your gamey pits and get high, too....


motorboater said:


> lolwut
> 
> You lost me with the homework.
> 
> anyways, yeah... git n' high time. feeling like headband, blackberry, and BHO tonight.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah, I only vaporize. I quit smoking a year and a half ago.

showering consumes resources. the hippy in me likes to conserve as much as I can.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

Kant said:


> you mean this scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! That was the scene. Oooh, hot, hot, hot!

Could I imagine you married? Well, I don't know you, so I can't say. Roofies? Oh, honey, stop that. Right. Now. Ooops, wait, now noticed you are not advocating usage of roofies. Ne'er mind. 

About bathing and homework? I got lost. I think. Never mind. My mistake. 

Opoooh, that scene, Mr. Kant? It worked me up. LOVED it. A great movie scene, if ever there was one. Thanks! 

Stoney, your plant is so pretty! Lotsa postive energy put into that one, huh? 


EDIT: Showering uses LESS water than filling a bath tub to the max. Just thought you might want to know. I"m into "environmentalism" too, even if some do call it a religion! OUT!
Good night, or good morning, all, wherever you are. I'm calling it an evening.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

hey all


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

good night lg.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

Good night Kant. I'll fall asleep thinking about your IMPERATIVE! zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, I knew that about showering. 

Any consumption of hot water uses resources. Tis' good to only shower once a day. Helps the environment and keeps the bills down. I'm sure you already know though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, take a PTA bath then.Use a bowl of water, wash your pits,tallywhacker,and ass.Just cuz you're a hippy doesn't mean you need to smell like compost,lol.


motorboater said:


> Nah, I only vaporize. I quit smoking a year and a half ago.
> 
> showering consumes resources. the hippy in me likes to conserve as much as I can.


Lots of HOPE put into her...and knowing when to let her be helped!Night!


Leilani Garden said:


> Stoney, your plant is so pretty! Lotsa postive energy put into that one, huh?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Showering uses LESS water than filling a bath tub to the max. Just thought you might want to know. I"m into "environmentalism" too, even if some do call it a religion! OUT!
> Good night, or good morning, all, wherever you are. I'm calling it an evening.


HI!!![quote="SICC";2571891]hey all [/quote]


----------



## presto (Jun 3, 2009)

i probably wake and bake 5 out of 7 days in a week. Regardless if I have things to do or not. I like weed what can I say?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*you kids need to quite down...you are keeping me up.....*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

......anyone else experiencing lag right now?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Eat me, you old fart.


tipsgnob said:


> *you kids need to quite down...you are keeping me up.....*


Yes.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ......anyone else experiencing lag right now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

thx stoney.....thought it was just me


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Eat me, you old fart.
> 
> Yes.


*what??????again tonight....what do you think I am? a sex machine...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Dude...you were WAYYYYYY off.I was standing across the room hitting my pipe and you were licking the sheet.


tipsgnob said:


> *what??????again tonight....what do you think I am? a sex machine...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

loooong day, cant wait for the weekend, i need a frosted Miller High Life right about now


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude...you were WAYYYYYY off.I was standing across the room hitting my pipe and you were licking the sheet.


 you thought that was a pipe? Thanks anyways....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*morning bakers....good one jax....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 4, 2009)

top of the morn to ya


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)

woot! Homina homina


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

everyone else seems to be posting here. might as well. yaay for weeed. i take my coffee in the morn black with 2 bong hits on the side


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2573142]top of the morn to ya [/QUOTE]
*Hey SICC...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> woot! Homina homina


*Don't tell me you're toasted again...!!!*


----------



## rogmarick (Jun 4, 2009)

Woke and baked this morning with 3 bong hits. Two more days tell the weekend with some beer and pot


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't tell me you're toasted again...!!!*


*jax is always stoned....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *jax is always stoned....*


*So it would seem............ *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)

Toasted? On a weed forum? Lawdy, that is hutzpah.

The only time I'm not stoned is when I run investment numbers. I tried it stoned and that didn't work out too well.


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 4, 2009)

yo twisty good afternoon!

waked and baked acouple times already but time to hit the HVY 2 ft now!!


hey tips!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*what's up crippppppppp......*


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up crippppppppp......*


 
hey there tips!! 

whats going on today?

hopefully twisty doesnt show up here and tell us all that hes gay.. cause he keeps pm me nudys!

ha


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> hey there tips!!
> 
> whats going on today?
> 
> ...


*where's mine twisty.....?*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 4, 2009)

whoa


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2573442]whoa [/quote]



i spyed a brown eye!!

you havnt got any tips?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

shaking head and laughing!!!!!!!!!!! smoking spliff


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*How the balls... Damn it.. !! how they hell did I step into this..... I smell a tips... Aw fuck, again...!! I give up.. the whole worlds a punch line and innuendo....

If I was gay with the "loving" I get here every time I open my mouth Damn it..!! I'd get to the point of reverting back in evolution and walk on all 4's... Might even try on a nice red baboon ass, what with tips and the bulls,.. one blind as a bat.. the other with a bat and liking red ... would look nice when the fall colors change.. 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How the balls... Damn it.. !! how they hell did I step into this..... I smell a tips... Aw fuck, again...!! I give up.. the whole worlds a punch line and innuendo....*
> 
> *If I was gay with the "loving" I get here every time I open my mouth Damn it..!! I'd get to the point of reverting back in evolution and walk on all 4's... Might even try on a nice red baboon ass, what with tips and the bulls,.. one blind as a bat.. the other with a bat and liking red ... would look nice when the fall colors change.. *


*roflmfao....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *roflmfao....*


*I don't care what they say... you're all right ya weed....... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a lot of gay talk out here today....

Afternoon bake


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> There is a lot of gay talk out here today....
> 
> Afternoon bake


*I'm sitting in the corner with my back to the wall... seems the chocolate chimney folks are stampeding today..... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 4, 2009)

Twisty you are so funny! I love your one liners.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*the hershey highway is busy today...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*All I know was with stomach I'd leave a trail like a slug if Mr. one eye got all stretched.... Hmmm...would make those prostrate exams easy... he could use hubble... I hear they fixed the resolution for those dark crevasses & black holes..guess brown might work too ....... you could see twistys zism gland from a satellite.. google earth twistys unmentionables........ w00t.. no more grease and gesha girl slip slides home.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*ewwwwwwwwwww...enough...you win...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwwwwwwwww...enough...you win...*


*Yoo hoo...!!!! Good... noisy farts live another day...... So hows that puss filled ......?????*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

yo hows every ones late bake?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yoo hoo...!!!! Good... noisy farts live another day...... So hows that puss filled ......?????*


*nasty........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]pD8ymBR2Ufo&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


...........................


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

whats up with the gayness today?????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Well...you'll have to forgive me...it was small,lumpy and hard....


CrackerJax said:


> you thought that was a pipe? Thanks anyways....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...you'll have to forgive me...it was small,lumpy and hard....


*Stoney smokum peace pipe...???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeth......


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney smokum peace pipe...???*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

evening stoners


----------



## Feldmeister (Jun 4, 2009)

evening buds, about to light up a bowl of some afghan bubblegoo time to relax.... anyone wanna join?


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone down to puff?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

*Actor David Carradine found dead in Bangkok (AP)*

Source: AP 34 minutes ago 








  "Kill Bill Vol. 1": Theatrical Trailer 
 
  "Death Race": Theatrical Trailer 
 
*
*



BANGKOK - Much like the character that made him famous, David Carradine was always seeking, both spiritually and professionally, his life forever intertwined with the Shaolin priest he played in the 1970s TV series "Kung Fu."
Just as the character, Kwai Chang Caine, roamed the 19th Century American West, Carradine spent his latter years searching for the path to Hollywood stardom, accepting low-budget roles while pursuing interests in Asian herbs, exercise and philosophy, and making instructional videos on tai chi and other martial arts.
Carradine was found dead Thursday in Thailand. The 72-year-old actor appeared to have hanged himself in a suite at the luxury Swissotel Nai Lert Park Hotel, said Lt. Teerapop Luanseng, the officer responsible for investigating the death.
"I can confirm that we found his body, naked, hanging in the closet," Teerapop said. He said police were investigating and suspected suicide, though one of his managers questioned that theory.
"All we can say is, we know David would never have committed suicide," said Tiffany Smith, of Binder & Associates, his management company. "We're just waiting for them to finish the investigation and find out what really happened. He really appreciated everything life has to give ... and that's not something David would ever do to himself."
Carradine had flown to Thailand last week and began work on "Stretch" two days before his death, Smith said. He had several other projects lined up after the action film, which was being directed by Charles De Meaux with Carradine in the lead.
A spokesman for the U.S. Embassy, Michael Turner, said the embassy was informed by Thai authorities that Carradine died either late Wednesday or early Thursday.
"I was deeply saddened by the news of David Carradine's passing," said director Martin Scorcese. "We met when we made 'Boxcar Bertha' together, almost 40 years ago. I have very fond memories of our time together on that picture and on 'Mean Streets,' where he agreed to do a brief cameo."
Carradine came from an acting family. His father, John, made a career playing creepy, eccentric characters in film and on stage. Half-brothers Keith, Robert and Bruce also became actors, and actress Martha Plimpton is Keith Carradine's daughter.
"My Uncle David was a brilliantly talented, fiercely intelligent and generous man. He was the nexus of our family in so many ways, and drew us together over the years and kept us connected," Plimpton said Thursday.
Carradine was "in good spirits" when he left the U.S. for Thailand on May 29 to work on "Stretch," Smith said.
"David was excited to do it and excited to be a part of it," she said by phone from Beverly Hills.
Filming began Tuesday, she said, adding that the crew was devastated by Carradine's death and did not wish to speak publicly about it for the time being.
The Web site of the Thai newspaper The Nation said Carradine could not be contacted after he failed to appear for a meal with the rest of the film crew on Wednesday, and that his body was found by a hotel maid Thursday morning. It said a preliminary police investigation found that he had hanged himself with a curtain cord and there was no sign that he had been assaulted.
Police said Carradine's body was taken to a hospital for an autopsy that would be done Friday.
Carradine appeared in more than 100 feature films with such directors as Scorsese, Ingmar Bergman and Hal Ashby. One of his early film roles was as folk singer Woody Guthrie in Ashby's 1976 biopic, "Bound for Glory."
But he was best known for "Kung Fu," which aired from 1972-75.
Carradine, a martial arts practitioner himself, played Caine, an orphan who was raised by Shaolin monks and fled China after killing the emperor's nephew in retaliation for the murder of his kung fu master.
Pursued by revenge assassins from China, Caine wanders the American West in search of his half-brother Danny. His conscience forces him to fight injustice wherever he encounters it, fueled by flashbacks to his training in which his master famously refers to him as "Grasshopper."
Carradine left after three seasons, saying the show had started to repeat itself.
"I wasn't like a TV star in those days. I was like a rock 'n' roll star," Carradine said in an interview with Associated Press Radio in 1996. "It was a phenomenon kind of thing. ... It was very special."
Actor Rainn Wilson, star of TV's "The Office," said on Twitter: "R.I.P. David Carradine. You were a true hero to so many of us children of the 70s. We'll miss you, Kwai Chang Caine."
Carradine reprised the role in a mid-1980s TV movie and played Caine's grandson in the 1990s syndicated series "Kung Fu: The Legend Continues."
He returned to the top in recent years as the title character in Quentin Tarantino's two-part saga "Kill Bill." Bill, the worldly father figure of a pack of crack assassins, was a shadowy presence in 2003's "Kill Bill  Vol. 1." In that film, one of Bill's former assassins (Uma Thurman) begins a vengeful rampage against her old associates, including Bill.
In "Kill Bill  Vol. 2," released in 2004, Thurman's character catches up to Bill. The role brought Carradine a Golden Globe nomination as best supporting actor.
Bill was a complete contrast to Caine, the soft-spoken refugee serenely spreading wisdom and battling bad guys in the Old West.
"David's always been kind of a seeker of knowledge and of wisdom in his own inimitable way," Keith Carradine, said in a 1995 interview.
After "Kung Fu," Carradine starred in the 1975 cult flick "Death Race 2000." He starred with Liv Ullmann in Bergman's "The Serpent's Egg" in 1977 and with his brothers in the 1980 Western "The Long Riders." But after the early 1980s, he spent two decades doing mostly low-budget films.
Tarantino's films changed that.
"All I've ever needed since I more or less retired from studio films a couple of decades ago ... is just to be in one," Carradine told The Associated Press in 2004.
"There isn't anything that Anthony Hopkins or Clint Eastwood or Sean Connery or any of those old guys are doing that I couldn't do," he said. "All that was ever required was somebody with Quentin's courage to take and put me in the spotlight."
In the 2004 interview, Carradine talked candidly about his past boozing and narcotics use, but said he had put all that behind him and stuck to coffee and cigarettes.
"You're probably witnessing the last time I will ever answer those questions," Carradine said. "Because this is a regeneration. It is a renaissance. It is the start of a new career for me.
"It's time to do nothing but look forward."
___
Associated Press writer Polly Anderson and Entertainment Writers Erin Carlson and Jake Coyle in New York and David Germain in Los Angeles contributed to this report.


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

RIP ill puff to that


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

how are ya stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Sad....he killed himself.


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

yea that is a sad situation but he will be missed...i say we burn a bowl for him


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.


j h said:


> yea that is a sad situation but he will be missed...i say we burn a bowl for him


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

is it just you n me stoney on this thread for now or what


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess....sorry, internet took a shit for a while...


j h said:


> is it just you n me stoney on this thread for now or what


----------



## j h (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I guess....sorry, internet took a shit for a while...


 yea my bad on bein off i drifted up to get munchies


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I had to unplug my router and plug it back in...my Internet took a shit, lol.


j h said:


> yea my bad on bein off i drifted up to get munchies


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 5, 2009)

Morning everyone. Stoney, I keep running into you. Thanks for the advice other day, much appreciated. I love rainy days like this...


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

good moning everyone...howa re ya stoney...sicc


----------



## Kant (Jun 5, 2009)

afternoon boy and girls how are we today?


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

for me anyway wanna join?


----------



## Kant (Jun 5, 2009)

gladly, i've got the day off


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

cool your lucky for the day off i gotta go in for a bs shift 5-9<--not even worth my time but hey will be blazed off my ass.(smiles) but its my roommates bday sowe gonna party tonight gonna mozy up to the bar


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*G'Day all.. finally a sunny warm day.... *


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

hey twisty


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2009)

morning all 

this is what i need after a night of beers


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

do di doo anyone out there i know you guys are just floatin around


----------



## blazintider (Jun 5, 2009)

What up yall... chillen here in central time waiting on 420

About 3/4 thru this dvd.... lovin it


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

sup blazintider welcome to the thread...central time...ill hit the 4:20 with ya man but ill be on the way to work but yea its a beautiful day so im gonna be green and walk and smoke the whole way there...f ing love life


----------



## blazintider (Jun 5, 2009)

nice man... I wish I could smoke walking to work here... Southern Baptist Bible Thumper's would prolly lynch me though -that or perform an exorcism. The south is backwards bro for real


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2009)

where the stoners at?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 5, 2009)

getting high..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*I told the stoners to leave a bread trail, but one of them must have eaten it and now they're lost.........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 5, 2009)

been working today. hows twisty..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*Good..... slow day... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

Bending time again? We've talked about that..... cut it out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Who's bending what?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

Twisty....thinks having a slow day at our expense is funny. There are repercussions.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

My ear is crackling for no reason.It's driving me nuts.


CrackerJax said:


> Twisty....thinks having a slow day at our expense is funny. There are repercussions.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.healthboard.com/bulletinboard/Forum1/HTML/000012.html

There's a thread talking about that here. Sinus' ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Never had sinus problems before, until this year, got a sinus infection, but that's gone...at least I thought it was.


CrackerJax said:


> http://www.healthboard.com/bulletinboard/Forum1/HTML/000012.html
> 
> There's a thread talking about that here. Sinus' ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

One of the posts said it could be the START of an ear infection. Drops of iso should help nip it in the bud (bud )


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Guess I'll do that.I usually clean my ears with peroxide once a month anyway.


CrackerJax said:


> One of the posts said it could be the START of an ear infection. Drops of iso should help nip it in the bud (bud )


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never had a problem ear wise. Lucky I guess, or maybe a PURE soul 

I can't remember EVER cleaning my ears..... wasssat?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Twisty....thinks having a slow day at our expense is funny. There are repercussions.


*How do I think its at your expense a slow day... I'm the one sitting here all day with thumb up my ass... and no ones here... I'm about a week of this away from going back to playing comp CD games and dumping web.I only really do the weed sites anyway... Was a time 12 hours posting was easy in a day.. now I don't do 12 posts... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do I think its at your expense a slow day... I'm the one sitting here all day with thumb up my ass... and no ones here... I'm about a week of this away from going back to playing comp CD games and dumping web.I only really do the weed sites anyway... Was a time 12 hours posting was easy in a day.. now I don't do 12 posts... *


I never stick my thumb up my arse. Sounds uncomfortable...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I never stick my thumb up my arse. Sounds uncomfortable...


*Thats why I don't sit around looking for people now.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Feels goooood.


CrackerJax said:


> I've never had a problem ear wise. Lucky I guess, or maybe a PURE soul
> 
> I can't remember EVER cleaning my ears..... wasssat?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*You ever get that DR.. warm water syringing of the ear.. man its awesome after how much your hearing is improved..it used to be a common thing the Dr. did every year sort of thing.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

I do all that myself....I use q tips, too, though they say not to.I don't jam them in,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *You ever get that DR.. warm water syringing of the ear.. man its awesome after how much your hearing is improved..it used to be a common thing the Dr. did every year sort of thing.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I do all that myself....I use q tips, too, though they say not to.I don't jam them in,lol.


*Damn right Q-tips... I use them to.. Dr always gives me shit... I did almost prove him right though.. doing the twist..twist..twist in ear thing drunk and lost balance and just bumped arm and almost put it through the ear drum... never do it now if standing....
Wheres tips...?? speaking of Q...tips... play on words.. A queue(said Q) in french is butt.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

He's got poison ivy and I told him to use tea tree oil in his bath water for it...hopefully he didn't have a severe allergic reaction and his balls exploded....


Twistyman said:


> *Damn right Q-tips... I use them to.. Dr always gives me shit... I did almost prove him right though.. doing the twist..twist..twist in ear thing drunk and lost balance and just bumped arm and almost put it through the ear drum... never do it now if standing....
> Wheres tips...??
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> He's got poison ivy and I told him to use tea tree oil in his bath water for it...hopefully he didn't have a severe allergic reaction and his balls exploded....


*Are you serious... thats it... I'm calling him.. this is way too good to past up.....

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

You have his number?Breathe heavy in his ear for me, lol.


Twistyman said:


> *Are you serious... thats it... I'm calling him.. this is way too good to past up.....
> 
> *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 5, 2009)

getting high listening to colin hay!!!!!!!!!! down under!!!!!!!!!!! twisty you crack me upppp


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You have his number?Breathe heavy in his ear for me, lol.


*I must have written it wrong.. I think I may have bought a rooster off some chick though... I said wheres that cock tips... she asked do you want him, Please I said... I heard a squawk and then she said $50.00... I thought it was tips' "date night"..opps...!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

LMAO! You pay now!Four dollah.Me fucky sucky!


Twistyman said:


> *I must have written it wrong.. I think I may have bought a rooster off some chick though... I said wheres that cock tips... she asked do you want him, Please I said... I heard a squawk and then she said $50.00... I thought it was tips' "date night"..opps...!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO! You pay now!Four dollah.Me fucky sucky!


*Go long time... feather tickle...two dollah extra..... *


----------



## j h (Jun 5, 2009)

so right i have no life and i stay on here all dang day and nobody is here for the most part...it was way slow...but besides that i come back from work and theres like 4 pages of posts i missed thats almost like me sleepin in and missin the riu wake n bake its become a ritual everyday wake up riu wake n bake...love it


----------



## bam bam (Jun 5, 2009)

I think wake and bake is just a waste of weed.

When you first wake up your stilly all groggy and sleepy, so why waste the weed?

I would rather wait until Iam fully awake(after a good shower) then do a monster bong rip to get me baked.

The best highs for me are when my mind and body goes from a wide a wake state to a stoned out state.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I do all that myself....I use q tips, too, though they say not to.I don't jam them in,lol.


 *that's my rap name...q tips....*


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 5, 2009)

bam bam said:


> I think wake and bake is just a waste of weed.
> 
> When you first wake up your stilly all groggy and sleepy, so why waste the weed?




fuck that, its so easy to get out of that groggy state after a bowl, then im like

 ready to fucking rock

then after you go and do some fun shit smoke a couple more bowls and just chill, maybe write some tunes with the dudes

fuck yeah, wake n bake summer


----------



## bam bam (Jun 5, 2009)

hahahahahaha said:


> fuck that, its so easy to get out of that groggy state after a bowl, then im like
> 
> ready to fucking rock
> 
> ...


you could if you want, but I prefer a shower, light snack, lots of water then monster bong rips.


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 5, 2009)

i suppose we all are different


i knew a person who couldnt smoke at night because hed always trip out

so i respect you


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

Waked And Baked.. Rise And Shine!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's my rap name...q tips....*


*I thought it was fuck wad Q............. 
Hey I think I either have a date with someone near you... or I bought a rooster...., shit I hope its not the other way... date with rooster and bought girl..
Hmmm...?? I actually see no bad.. I can eat before eating.... they better take the feathers off......... Off the rooster... the feather Boa can stay on the girl...
* 


Chiceh said:


> Good Morning all, Wake n Bake.


*Morning Chiceh..*


----------



## yeldarb (Jun 6, 2009)

Woke up, started the coffee machine, packed a nice bowl, took the dog out and smoked. Great way to start a day. Now sitting watching the rain and the forest in my backyard.


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 6, 2009)

yeldarb said:


> Woke up, started the coffee machine, packed a nice bowl, took the dog out and smoked. Great way to start a day. Now sitting watching the rain and the forest in my backyard.


 
plus rep yeldarb, i know thats enjoying.

its a pleasure to meet you, im crippledguy.. ha

sounds like a very satisfiying morning. whats in the backyard.. " strains?" 

goodmoring everyone!!

jsut rip the HVY acouple times, feeling dandy!!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning stoners.... smoked a bowl of sensi star and am nice and ripped... but am at work for a few hours.... sucks... plus have killer allergies.... nice day tho


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning everyone! Wake n Bake.


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

just got up a little while ago, my girls coming over so we can bake up


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning EVERYONE!!! 

Well, I am on the wagon for the next two months or so. I've got plenty of weed but have decided to take a break. Yes, folks it can be done! Just planted some autos today and decided they will be my next smoke.

Don't worry tho, I just get funnier and funnier as I sober up....


----------



## j h (Jun 6, 2009)

morning all the blazed ones and if your not blazed you are in the right spot to get blazed....stay puffin


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2009)

word


----------



## j h (Jun 6, 2009)

hows your day "sicc"?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

CJ...SOBER? Say it aint so!

Hey Sicc....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2009)

good now that i am baked haha, damn gardeners woke me up, all that lawn mowing n stuff, but i dont like to sleep in anyways, tomorrow is harvest day for me, i cant wait


----------



## j h (Jun 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2581122]good now that i am baked haha, damn gardeners woke me up, all that lawn mowing n stuff, but i dont like to sleep in anyways, tomorrow is harvest day for me, i cant wait [/quote]
pics please


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

j h said:


> pics please


lol, I was just getting ready to say that.


----------



## j h (Jun 6, 2009)

lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2009)

Pics are like a week or so old


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

Good job, Sicc!!! I bet you are excited!


----------



## j h (Jun 6, 2009)

damn...i wish is was hangin out with you tom...lol nice buds all the waiting is almost over...the anticipation<----spelling???stoned


----------



## j h (Jun 6, 2009)

well im goin to smoke up to the place with the way good food...be back later


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2009)

haha fa real, i cant believe its already over, im sad and happy at the same time


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ...SOBER? Say it aint so!
> 
> Hey Sicc....


Just for a little bit. I'm even going to keep a jar in sight. Self flagellation!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

CJ, you are crazy....I quit here and there but I never had stuff in the house while I was quitting. That will be a test of your willpower! I would fail that test, after day 3....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

hahah, my wife says I'm on my own!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet she does say that! I know I always have to be in the right mental state to quit. I will say that it does feel good because everything is 'fresh' when you start up again.

I gotta go...Avian vet is due here at 1:30 and I have to start calming my big birds now or they will tear him up, again....


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 6, 2009)

Been awake and still baked


----------



## motorboater (Jun 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ, you are crazy....I quit here and there but I never had stuff in the house while I was quitting. That will be a test of your willpower! I would fail that test, after day 3....


i think its easier to quit when you know you have something tucked away, personally


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ, you are crazy....I quit here and there but I never had stuff in the house while I was quitting. That will be a test of your willpower! I would fail that test, after day 3....


*Three days... It'd be more like 3 hours for me.....
I ran out this morning and I'm jonesing waiting for 3 pm..... 
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

what happens at 3?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> what happens at 3?


*POP goes the twisty...


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *POP goes the twisty...
> 
> 
> *


*Or..............

*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

30 more minutes Twisty, yay!!!!

Vet left, no harm was done...thank goodness. All my guys are healthy, but, he did say Farfey needs a minimum of 12 hours of darkness each day or she will keep spitting these eggs out. These freakin eggs are getting on my nerves, arrrgh! These birds have more sex than, well, me....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 6, 2009)

save the eggs make an omelet


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> 30 more minutes Twisty, yay!!!!
> 
> Vet left, no harm was done...thank goodness. All my guys are healthy, but, he did say Farfey needs a minimum of 12 hours of darkness each day or she will keep spitting these eggs out. These freakin eggs are getting on my nerves, arrrgh! These birds have more sex than, well, me....


*At least the Vet left with all his digits this time....or did he not get close enough...???

I thought I read that if you replace the egg with lets say one of the blue candy easter eggs they stop laying as long as they "have" an egg... its when its gone they lay more.. Is that true..??
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

I have read that too, and, I went to Michaels and I got some fake eggs....She knew and she bit them in half. Right now I have her with a ball that came out of my cats turbo scratcher! She seems to like it!! It doesn't even look like an egg either. But, this morning when I got her out of her sleeping cage, there was the ball and.......an egg....
The vet told me that she is losing calcium and that I need to give her supplements, which I am. I just wish she would give up on this mothering thing, but, I don't think she will.....I see a baby in my future.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, and it is the SAME vet....LOL!!! I knew he would be back!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> ..I see a baby in my future.


*

Just be thankful that the bird delivers the egg.. not you... that would suck.... what with claws and all... plus Rick might ask a few awkward questions..LOL..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *
> 
> Just be thankful that the bird delivers the egg.. not you... that would suck.... what with claws and all... plus Rick might ask a few awkward questions..LOL..*


OUCH!!! I will have to refuse to be a surrogate for this one,lol....an believe me, if I let her have a baby, Rick will be asking wtf for sometime to come! LOL, you crack me up Twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

*Some help here fuck..!!! 

hey weed.. get an answering machine..(you know who)...

*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

*Well I tried...... fuck ya......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Morning Folks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeldarb (Jun 7, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Morning Folks!!!!!!!!!!


Morning! Just sitting listening to the birds sing, very relaxing!!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Relaxing Taking Couple Bong Hits.. Race Day!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing better than watching cars make left turns for four hours eh?  Crashcar racing...nice.


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 7, 2009)

Morning to all. Im awake and fried


----------



## deblou66 (Jun 7, 2009)

sunday morning bong hits are the best


----------



## j h (Jun 7, 2009)

deblou66 said:


> sunday morning bong hits are the best


 word ive have 4 grams out a two and a half footer good morning<----spelling


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

On a early morning Sunday
Lord I was wishing I was stoned

Johnny Cash


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 7, 2009)

Waked and Baked, feeling groovy.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2009)

Morning all


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

2500 posts and growing


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*25,002 posts..Oh wasted one.... *


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 7, 2009)

haha so stoned i posted wake n bake in the wrong thread 


heres to RIU, 30 minutes up and im gone


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2009)

almost time for me to harvest today


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

some middle aged women drove by me while i was walking last night and commented on my "tight butt"

I feel like a piece of meat.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2009)

i would have been like "yea? you want some of this or what?"


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

hahaha yeah....

pretty good chance that they didn't have teeth though, so im probably better off


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2009)

thats even better haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, nothing beats a gummer hummer.....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahaha, now you know how it feels, lol. 



motorboater said:


> some middle aged women drove by me while i was walking last night and commented on my "tight butt"
> 
> I feel like a piece of meat.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel like a hot dog


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I feel like a hot dog


*The mind reels with possible shots.....!!! *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I feel like a hot dog


*you are a hotdog.......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll take two dogs all the way..


----------



## La Bella Morte (Jun 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm awake and i'm baking. and i have a lot to do. couldn't get it done without my meds.



sayin.. wake n bake EVERYDAY! Not just the damn weekends people!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

If you eat hot dogs with mayonnaise on it..... ur gay


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Mustard Please..


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

sliced tomatoes and mustard


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Mustard, onion and twistys world famous hot chili relish......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tomatoes in cold slaw try it..


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pickle Relish................. Now Ya Talking...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Any slower running here and it'll be quicker if I send smoke signals......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 7, 2009)

*I think jax must have bought stock in a hot dog company...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

ur such a wiener....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 7, 2009)

I personally think there is a lot of money to be made in hot dogs!!! Look at those chicks that stand on a corner and sell out of a cart.....Little overhead, cheap product! I see $$$ when I think of hot dogs.

Hi all.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I personally think there is a lot of money to be made in hot dogs!!! Look at those chicks that stand on a corner and sell out of a cart.....Little overhead, cheap product! I see $$$ when I think of hot dogs.
> 
> Hi all.


 oh yeah

just need a nice good corner


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 7, 2009)

motorboater said:


> oh yeah
> 
> just need a nice good corner


I think on the corner by the dump. Cute girl, bikini top, clean cart...The men would eat her up. All the dump trucks that go in there all day, I don't even think permission would need to be asked for if she has a huksters license. I owned lunch wagons, and when I would pass those girls I KNEW that was the way to go. 

Yay Hot Dogs! LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

Has any of you folks ever had these? Some of the best burgers I've ever eaten that wasn't home made...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 7, 2009)

CJ, I have never had those but that does NOT look like a burger!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Sometimes its not a good idea to know too much.. like what hot dogs and sausages are made from... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ, I have never had those but that does NOT look like a burger!!


Exactly! It has a thin beef burger in the middle and is sandwiched in between by thin strips of beef ribeye. You just skillet fry them up right from the freezer. They are the tastiest and softest burgers you will ever get from a store. Awesome good!


----------



## Feldmeister (Jun 7, 2009)

How;s everyone doing ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Hello..... ??*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey.............


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Exactly! It has a thin beef burger in the middle and is sandwiched in between by thin strips of beef ribeye. You just skillet fry them up right from the freezer. They are the tastiest and softest burgers you will ever get from a store. Awesome good!


*I have seen that guy selling those out of the trunk of his car in the walmart parking lot....*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

lol

Lakers won. about to get medicated. good night.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have seen that guy selling those out of the trunk of his car in the walmart parking lot....*


That guy??


Heh, you must have been picking up some more spandex eh?


----------



## j h (Jun 7, 2009)

drunk n high...again cant wait till tom mornin for the wake n bake thread...yes


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

need some indica for my sleep problems

I think everything I have is sativa dominant.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2009)

The g bomb I've been growing is looking nice.I'll post a smoke report when it's done.


motorboater said:


> need some indica for my sleep problems
> 
> I think everything I have is sativa dominant.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning everyone....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

It's a SUNNY day here already!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning everyone....


*Sunny....!! 

Sorry about the roof..  
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 8, 2009)

CJ, Twisty...

I am not worried about it Twisty, who needs a roof? Not me!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

Imagine being able to take a shower in any room of the house. I could turn that into a selling point.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 8, 2009)

That actually works CJ!! The hole is above my pool closet, right next to shower! I can make it a sauna, lol....What a pain this has been, but, it is my fault for going up there to fix a 'bubble' with a hammer. Not a good idea, live and learn.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

Heh..okay. Be glad you didn't step thru it.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Heh..okay. Be glad you didn't step thru it.....


No, I reserved that right to the attic above the garage!! I went right through, well one leg did anyway! Left a nasty bruise!! I did that last year, lol....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

You must be Tim The Tool mans sister?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 8, 2009)

I just love tools. Love them!! I think it is because when I was a kid I was not allowed around them because I am a girl. My hubby bought me a DeWalt cordless drill set with everything (circular saw, jigsaw, drill, everything) well, he gave it to me for Christmas and I was like a kid in a candy store. By June of that same year he took it back. As he says, "Honey, you may love it but you are no good with it" I just need practice.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

HAHA!! That's great stuff! Yes, practice does make perfect. Practice on your NEIGHBORS house....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That actually works CJ!! The hole is above my pool closet, right next to shower! I can make it a sauna, lol....What a pain this has been, but, it is my fault for going up there to fix a 'bubble' with a hammer. Not a good idea, live and learn.


*Find an odd rock, put on the floor.. put it on ebay as a meteor strike(n) home and some putz in a tin foil hat will buy it....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

*what happened to sunny's roof?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what happened to sunny's roof?*


*Had a bubble... which she attacked with a hammer... lets just say... things went downhill from there... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

Have tools....will damage.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Had a bubble... which she attacked with a hammer... lets just say... things went downhill from there... *


*I only know sunny from here of course....but I think her hubby prolly had the right idea taking those tools back....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Everyones done it though.. play with something you should have left alone.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2009)

top of the morn


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2588619]top of the morn [/QUOTE]
*G'Day Sir........ *


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2009)

Sup Twist, hows it goin, i just completed my first official harvest yesterday


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2588704]Sup Twist, hows it goin, i just completed my first official harvest yesterday [/QUOTE]
*great stuff.. thats a pain in the ass... fun, but still a pain.. 
Hope you get more than you thought...
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2009)

haha i actually got less, had some probelms during the middle or flowerin, had a 8 hours power outage, during the time my lights were going to go one, im grow hydro, so shit fuc'd me over, but i had tried like 2 grow before this one, so any havrest is good for me, still gonna rack in a good amount, but it could have been better, shit is a pain in the ass, was like 2 hours trimming those bad boys, cant wait to smoke them


----------



## j h (Jun 8, 2009)

"sicc" congrats every one else good morning what going to be the conversation today???


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

*party at sicc's house.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2009)

hell yea, bong hits on me


----------



## j h (Jun 8, 2009)

question was reading a hightimes mag anyway...oaksterdam university??? is it what it all cracked up to be???


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 8, 2009)

j h said:


> question was reading a hightimes mag anyway...oaksterdam university??? is it what it all cracked up to be???


ive heard nothing but good about them myself. i plan on going myself.

easy vaping organic gdp.
the tatse is wonderful.


----------



## j h (Jun 8, 2009)

yea i heard theres a starter course for only $175 pretty cheap for a univ course


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

*sounds like a way to make money off marijuana without breaking the law.*


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning all... Wake and Bake.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

whats new Phoenix


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 8, 2009)

not much robert... same shit different day, as they say...

You??


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

wifes been treating me really good this weekend ,my birthday is tomorrow


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy birthday for tomorrow. Mine was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

happy belated b-day


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 8, 2009)

bout to start some beaners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

what flavor?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2009)

Poor kitteh.
[youtube]efFITQqkDTI&[/youtube]


----------



## motorboater (Jun 8, 2009)

whats up guys?

here is the new episode of weeds

http://watch-weeds.com/

when the Zango thing pops up, just de-select the boxes, hit Cancel, and hit Ok.

select the one that says Flash


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2009)

Be freakin' careful...Make sure you don't install Zango, it's a pain in the ass bag of malware.


motorboater said:


> whats up guys?
> 
> here is the new episode of weeds
> 
> ...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Be freakin' careful...Make sure you don't install Zango, it's a pain in the ass bag of malware.


 
yeah, its annoying. as long as you hit cancel it doesnt install on your computer and its done with.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

I enjoyed the new episode.I liked Nurse Jackie afterwards, too.


motorboater said:


> yeah, its annoying. as long as you hit cancel it doesnt install on your computer and its done with.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

dead sea................................................................................................


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2009)

Where the morning stoners at ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm just getting read to go pick up prescriptions.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*here................




*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Puffing some chronic as we speak.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*I'm not stoned...I have to change a front tire on the tractor....and it's like 89f outside already...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Ever notice heat just sucks the buzz right out of ya?


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm not stoned...I have to change a front tire on the tractor....and it's like 89f outside already...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ever notice heat just sucks the buzz right out of ya?


*hell yes it does...and this is a 2 man job and my helper did not show this morning...I can do it by myself........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Better give up and get stoned instead.


tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes it does...and this is a 2 man job and my helper did not show this morning...I can do it by myself........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2009)

nothin better then baking in the sun, while being baked


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Don't get all eager and get squished... ... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Better give up and get stoned instead.





Twistyman said:


> *Don't get all eager and get squished... ... *


*you guys have almost talked me out of it....the hard part is getting the snap ring off....*







*where's that damn bong?




*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Come on, smoke a bowl full.Come on,you know you wanna...


tipsgnob said:


> *you guys have almost talked me out of it....the hard part is getting the snap ring off....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Come on, smoke a bowl full.Come on,you know you wanna...


*damn stoney....I will if you will.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Come on, smoke a bowl full.Come on,you know you wanna...


*Rah rah rah...!!! you can smoke it...

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

Burning One Cause I Can...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I enjoyed the new episode.I liked Nurse Jackie afterwards, too.


they need to bring heylia and conrad back


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

I would, but the oldest is in and out all day, playing with friends, getting food, running me off the computer.The youngest is at the grandparents, but it's rare when I'm ever totally alone.


tipsgnob said:


> *damn stoney....I will if you will.....*


They may later on...I kinda thought Nancy and Conrad would end up together.


motorboater said:


> they need to bring heylia and conrad back


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I enjoyed the new episode.I liked Nurse Jackie afterwards, too.


*nurse jackie was good...plus it may give me the opportunity to see edie falco naked......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

That's what I like about you, tips...you're always thinking,lol/I watched the wrestler the other night.Marisa Tomei shows her tits in it quite a bit.Figured you'd like to know.


tipsgnob said:


> *nurse jackie was good...plus it may give me the opportunity to see edie falco naked......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's what I like about you, tips...you're always thinking,lol/I watched the wrestler the other night.Marisa Tomei shows her tits in it quite a bit.Figured you'd like to know.


*I have already seen tomeis tits...no tits get by me.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh yeah?Ever seen At Play in the Fields of the Lord? Both Darryl Hannah and Kathy Bates get totally nude.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have already seen tomeis tits...no tits get by me.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Breastmen with David Schwimmer....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey there, who needs a bowl to wake and bake when you got titty conversation......just adding my .... hmmmm .....2 .... uummm... yea, whatever.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Titties never really did it for me.


tahoe58 said:


> hey there, who needs a bowl to wake and bake when you got titty conversation......just adding my .... hmmmm .....2 .... uummm... yea, whatever.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 9, 2009)

me either....but it seemed like a silly way to enter into the conversation.....*embarassed*....LOL! Bring on the bowl(s) please. and thanks!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sure you like titties better than I do, lol.


tahoe58 said:


> me either....but it seemed like a silly way to enter into the conversation.....*embarassed*....LOL! Bring on the bowl(s) please. and thanks!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes - from what I have garnered from my recent reattendance to these functions, I'm thinking, .....ahhhhh, yea. Ok, so....more bowl(s)(s)(s) ..... please.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol, someone sounds a little baked.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 9, 2009)

hahahahahaha..... a happy place it is. its been a simply awesome weekend, and my life has become so full of what I love, and so little of what I abhor. I just have these days where it all just seems a little too unreal to digest.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh yeah?Ever seen At Play in the Fields of the Lord? Both Darryl Hannah and Kathy Bates get totally nude.


*no shit...kathy bates makes my....well ya know...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

Waked And Baking.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

*morning bakers.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning bakers.........*


*G'Day.. Hows Mr tips today.... crappy dull day here....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day.. Hows Mr tips today.... crappy dull day here....*


*getting ready to rain here...which is good...but I need to finish mowing before the rain gets here...whats up with twisty today?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *getting ready to rain here...which is good...but I need to finish mowing before the rain gets here...whats up with twisty today?*


*Not much, slow day... cops in Quebec have gone pot raid crazy.. they got about 3,000+ plants since yesterday.... plus some guy burnt his place down and they found another 1,000 plants... they even hit some hydro stores that were growing as well as selling supplies...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

twistyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> twistyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


*So... been in the herb bag this morning.......*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

my herb jar is starting to get a little low...

the future weeks may not be very pleasant


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

yes sir i have i will not lie to you.. fixing to again!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*I just ran out too..... .... Waaaaaaaa...!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> yes sir i have i will not lie to you.. fixing to again!!!


*Don't be a prick all your life... take a day off, and pass that over here....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

man like i have told you before wish i lived close to you and you wouldnt have that problem. dang freaking pigs ripping smokers but doing nothing about the real drug problems. thats just my 2cents hope no one gets mad.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm only a prick when i have to be.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

ugh got like a half oz of shake

i hate shake


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> ugh got like a half oz of shake
> 
> i hate shake


*Shake is like roaches.. its sucks till you need it, then its a life saver......*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

true

maybe ill just kief it up


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hey SICC.....*


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 10, 2009)

good afternoon all!

crip be burnin long time!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 10, 2009)

2:55 p.m. ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

burn baby burn.. i do my best burning when i'm alone.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> burn baby burn.. i do my best burning when i'm alone.


*Best way... especially if your friends feel they need to smoke more of your joint than you do.... pricks..!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> 2:55 p.m. ...


*now that you have learned to tell time, maybe we will work on tying your shoes next...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Best way... especially if your friends feel they need to smoke more of your joint than you do.... pricks..!!*


That does suck,


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That does suck,


*tips..!! I told you to close the door... Look what the cat dragged in.......

Hey weed...!!
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey all, Hows life? I am over worked as hell but can hire someone soon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hey all, Hows life? I am over worked as hell but can hire someone soon.


*how much would you pay for ...a hand job?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how much would you pay for ...a hand job?*


*Tug and a half.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how much would you pay for ...a hand job?*


Coulda got one free today from a hot client. She showed me her bed????
I just acted dumb because it is about the money. I have to watch flirting with clients 80% are women.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Tug and a half.......*


''*is it under the table" or do you hold out taxes?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Tug and a half.......*


Twisty has the medal again? Freakin' war hero!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how much would you pay for ...a hand job?*


doesnt cost me nuttin thats why wife doesnt work


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> ''*is it under the table" or do you hold out taxes?*


Taxes, IRS nailed me in the 90's. Scary when they freeze all you have.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> ''*is it under the table" or do you hold out taxes?*


*twisty don't table dance.. on or under..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *twisty don't table dance.. on or under..... *


*lap dance anyone????????*

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]WQKjCJXnJSE[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Them were the good ole days. Lap dances and the next day war." Eat drink and be merry for tomorrow you die"

I lived, but still live by that motto.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*She's a fine looking woman.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

When you get my age they all look fine?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> When you get my age they all look fine?


*Thats if you can see them at all.... but she does have a spectacular body..
Braille anyone..... 
Knock knock... who's there..?? Blind man... venetian blinds lady...?? 
nice towel....!! 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats if you can see them at all.... but she does have a spectacular body..
> Braille anyone.....
> Knock knock... who's there..?? Blind man... venetian blinds lady...??
> nice towel....!!
> *


Pretty damn true I am normally so blazed, literal


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

very pretty girl best i could tell to dark in there for me to really see her that good!! liked her better without the snake


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

That lady i seen today was pretty hot. I took a good look under nice lighting. I did not say never just not today.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Oppps.....!!
**Mattress With 1 Million Accidentally Thrown Away By Israeli Woman*


----------



## i.smoke (Jun 10, 2009)

i like to smoke at night time about 45 minutes before bed i call it my goodnight sleep


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

welcome to roll it up smoke , i grew some super silver haze that was realy relaxing and it only kept me buzzing for about 1/2 an hr.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> welcome to roll it up smoke , i grew some super silver haze that was realy relaxing and it only kept me buzzing for about 1/2 an hr.


I just have no idea what to say?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

what you been up to pyro?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Been working too much. I love it and hate it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

make time for your self or it will burn you out


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

I have so much damn fun today a lady client got pretty....forward Read back a fwe posts if this is wake n bake. FUNNY and I was tempted as hell


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Coulda got one free today from a hot client. She showed me her bed????
> I just acted dumb because it is about the money. I have to watch flirting with clients 80% are women.


Saved you the trouble,


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

too much to lose


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, Drats. She made my putter tutter too. Good client though. I do flirt with them. it is part of the sales. I told my wife about it she told me to go for it, no kidding. I was surprised.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

I think a good breeze would make your....you know.


tipsgnob said:


> *no shit...kathy bates makes my....well ya know...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Women never cease to surprise me. I love the new liberated ones.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think a good breeze would make your....you know.


Stone Mc Fried What you up to! I miss you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Is liberated code for "slut'?


diemdepyro said:


> Women never cease to surprise me. I love the new liberated ones.


Hey what are you up to?


diemdepyro said:


> Stone Mc Fried What you up to! I miss you


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think a good breeze would make your....you know.


*He throws a boner at the crack of dawn...........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is liberated code for "slut'?
> 
> Hey what are you up to?


Wakin' N baken" I am blazed No not a word for slut, I don't believe in sluts. Men would all be sluts given the opportunity.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Throws it?He has a dildo?


Twistyman said:


> *He throws a boner at the crack of dawn...........*


I hear you there.


diemdepyro said:


> Wakin' N baken" I am blazed No not a word for slut, I don't believe in sluts. Men would all be sluts given the opportunity.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Throws it?He has a dildo?
> 
> I hear you there.


Us men tend to set some double standards. We cut off our noses.......Or other stuff LOL


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey, the gang's all here...    

How is everyone??


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Women have double standards too.


diemdepyro said:


> Us men tend to set some double standards. We cut off our noses.......Or other stuff LOL


Hey phoenix, how ya been?


ph03nix said:


> Hey, the gang's all here...
> 
> How is everyone??


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Women have double standards too.
> 
> Hey phoenix, how ya been?


Really, such as? 

Educate me I am curious.


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Not bad Stoney. I could complain about the weather, but I won't...


----------



## Droski7 (Jun 10, 2009)

just waking and baking and waking and baking. hahaha Stay up RIUers


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Really, such as?
> 
> Educate me I am curious.


eg: Most women hate other women who are sluts... but they love the man-slut.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

What phoenix said is true in the case of many women. Or there's the"I had an affair to fulfill my emotional needs, you had one because you wanted to get your weiner wet." Stuff like that.


diemdepyro said:


> Really, such as?
> 
> Educate me I am curious.


Has it been bad in your area?


ph03nix said:


> Not bad Stoney. I could complain about the weather, but I won't...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> eg: Most women hate other women who are sluts... but they love the man-slut.


I get that, I don't understand it.


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What phoenix said is true in the case of many women. Or there's the"I had an affair to fulfill my emotional needs, you had one because you wanted to get your weiner wet." Stuff like that.
> 
> Has it been bad in your area?


Nah, it's just getting a bit chilly... I'm used to the warm... a tropical girl. It's not bad... sun's out and it's warm outside. That's no good if you're inside on the computer though. You'd probably hate me for complaining.



diemdepyro said:


> I get that, I don't understand it.


Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What phoenix said is true in the case of many women. Or there's the"I had an affair to fulfill my emotional needs, you had one because you wanted to get your weiner wet." Stuff like that.
> ,


Yes, the emotional aspect is hard to disconnect from. That is what needs to be discussed before people have affairs.

The men I know tell the other woman they are leaving their wife. BS they never do.

What happened to pure pleasure? With not many strings.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, it's nice weather here, summer.But I stay in a lot because I'm a bit of a hermit.


ph03nix said:


> Nah, it's just getting a bit chilly... I'm used to the warm... a tropical girl. It's not bad... sun's out and it's warm outside. That's no good if you're inside on the computer though. You'd probably hate me for complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do.


Total honesty.Whether you're polygamous,monogamous,whatever.
I'm monogamous, and I get pissed if a guy I'm seeing goes and fucks another woman behind my back...because that's my pussy he's playing Russian roulette with, and I should have a say in whether or not I wanna participate in that.If a guy would just break up with me,I could respect that a lot more.Lying is bullshit.


diemdepyro said:


> Yes, the emotional aspect is hard to disconnect from. That is what needs to be discussed before people have affairs.
> 
> The men I know tell the other woman they are leaving their wife. BS they never do.
> 
> What happened to pure pleasure? With not many strings.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, it's nice weather here, summer.But I stay in a lot because I'm a bit of a hermit.
> 
> Total honesty.Whether you're polygamous,monogamous,whatever.
> I'm monogamous, and I get pissed if a guy I'm seeing goes and fucks another woman behind my back...because that's my pussy he's playing Russian roulette with, and I should have a say in whether or not I wanna participate in that.If a guy would just break up with me.I could respect that a lot more.Lying is bullshit.


The lying is what pisses me off too, What if you got an "Indecent proposal"?
$$$$


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Total honesty.Whether you're polygamous,monogamous,whatever.
> I'm monogamous, and I get pissed if a guy I'm seeing goes and fucks another woman behind my back...because that's my pussy he's playing Russian roulette with, and I should have a say in whether or not I wanna participate in that.If a guy would just break up with me.I could respect that a lot more.Lying is bullshit.


 Well said...


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The lying is what pisses me off too, What if you got an "Indecent proposal"?
> $$$$


Any proposal is only indecent until somebody accepts it... that is, until the price has been agreed on. I do think that most men's price would be lower than most women's though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> Any proposal is only indecent until somebody accepts it... that is, until the price has been agreed on. I do think that most men's price would be lower than most women's though.



Men do more Pro Bono work. Pun intended


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been offered money for sex before.I turned it down, because I don't really care for sex that much anyway,and I don't need money so bad that I'm willing to put myself in the submissive role of "employee",lol.But I'm not against people taking money for sex, I just don't want to personally do it.


diemdepyro said:


> The lying is what pisses me off too, What if you got an "Indecent proposal"?
> $$$$


Thank you.


ph03nix said:


> Well said...


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Men do more Pro Bono work. Pun intended


Ar-ar


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

So I would refuse the money? Hypothetically and give it to charity?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

No, do what you want.If you need the money and you have no problem accepting it, do it.


diemdepyro said:


> So I would refuse the money? Hypothetically and give it to charity?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't need the hypothetical money. And she is hypothetically hot.


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Are you hypothetically married? And does she hypothetically expect you to be faithful to her? Did she hypothetically tell you that before you married her? And did you marry her anyway?? In that case I think you would hypothetically have a responsibility to think about how she would feel about it...

And if you hypothetically thought that saving her from being hurt is relevant in any way, then you would turn the offer down.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

She hypothetically told me to go for it. Long bedtime story. read back some.


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, but did 'go for it' mean go for 'IT', or was she referring to the flirting? If she's good with it and you want to do it... hey, what the hell??


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

There are extenuating circumstances on my part and a quasi-understanding.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2009)

what the hell


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's all just have an internet orgy.And a potluck.I'll bring beef stew.


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Well then, I think you need to take the quasi out of the equation. She seems to be happy with the flirting... but perhaps you should just clarify the rest so that you know where you stand. You should be asking her what you should do in a situation such as this. Make it a completely clear understanding and only then should you take extenuating circumstances into consideration and make a decision.

Stoney made a good point about honesty before... whether you like it or not, your missus probably deserves some total honesty too. No?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]uJOWe02uBIw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to agree there...work it all out before you put out.


ph03nix said:


> Well then, I think you need to take the quasi out of the equation. She seems to be happy with the flirting... but perhaps you should just clarify the rest so that you know where you stand. You should be asking her what you should do in a situation such as this. Make it a completely clear understanding and only then should you take extenuating circumstances into consideration and make a decision.
> 
> Stoney made a good point about honesty before... whether you like it or not, your missus probably deserves some total honesty too. No?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes I know, I am conflicted and actually naive. I have led a sheltered well disciplined life.
So when a female asks me how her boobs and butt look and if she is attractive(she is obviously) then rubs me up in her bedroom is that a flirt or an advance.

When i flirt I tell them they are nice, pretty, compliments without touching. BTW your nice see, no touching.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd say it was an advance...now, I'd never hit on a guy I knew was married, but if I was hitting on you, you'd know it.I'd throw you down and take it if you were sending the signals....


diemdepyro said:


> Yes I know, I am conflicted and actually naive. I have led a sheltered well disciplined life.
> So when a female asks me how her boobs and butt look and if she is attractive(she is obviously) then rubs me up in her bedroom is that a flirt or an advance.
> 
> When i flirt I tell them they are nice, pretty, compliments without touching.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

*diem is a slut.......*


----------



## ph03nix (Jun 10, 2009)

Flirting = no touching.
Touching (particularly any rubbing up action) = advance.

Man... sometimes men are deliberately obtuse, I'm sure... no offence.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'd say it was an advance...now, I'd never hit on a guy I knew was married, but if I was hitting on you, you'd know it.I'd throw you down and take it if you were sending the signals....


OIC so If I gave her a hug and kissed her neck with my knee placed properly would that be a signal?

Is there no way to see with subtleties.

Next tine she asks me if I like her butt and boobs and rubs me up I should_________?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> OIC so If I gave her a hug and kissed her neck with my knee placed properly would that be a signal?
> 
> Is there no way to see with subtleties.
> 
> Next tine she asks me if I like her butt and boobs and rubs me up I should_________?


*fuck her dumbass....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *fuck her dumbass....*


That is an option. I like to consider a few options.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

*throws tips to the ground and takes him*


tipsgnob said:


> *diem is a slut.......*


Uh...YEAH!BIG SIGNAL!


diemdepyro said:


> OIC so If I gave her a hug and kissed her neck with my knee placed properly would that be a signal?
> 
> Is there no way to see with subtleties.
> 
> Next tine she asks me if I like her butt and boobs and rubs me up I should_________?


MUAHAHAHAHA!


tipsgnob said:


> *fuck her dumbass....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *throws tips to the ground and takes him*
> 
> Uh...YEAH!BIG SIGNAL!
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHA!


She made an appoint for a consult tomorrow. 80$ for a chat and coffee. It is in her loft. I have a few clients like this. Very similar behavior.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A&feature=related


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

So you're a hitman?


diemdepyro said:


> She made an appoint for a consult tomorrow. 80$ for a chat and coffee. It is in her loft. I have a few clients like this. Very similar behavior.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A&feature=related


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *fuck her dumbass....*


I rolled the dice it landed on the 5 of 6
1 being nothing and the other 6 being rock her world what is a 5 on that scale?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So you're a hitman?


Not Quite, I am a confidential consultant. Not a hit but a way to rid people of problems. I am a problem solver.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Not Quite, I am a confidential consultant. Not a hit but a way to rid people of problems. I am a problem solver.


solve your problem by bending her over


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Pull out early?


diemdepyro said:


> I rolled the dice it landed on the 5 of 6
> 1 being nothing and the other 6 being rock her world what is a 5 on that scale?


Ok.


diemdepyro said:


> Not Quite, I am a confidential consultant. Not a hit but a way to rid people of problems. I am a problem solver.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Nothing legal just confidential. We all sign binding contracts.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> solve your problem by bending her over


She does enough of that nice view 

I could never do this. My clients are vulnerable. They tell me things like 'you saved me"
This would make me a predator. Fun discussion though. I may not be above temptation.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe if you just kinda accidentally fell face first onto her coochie?Your tongue was out because you were trying to clear an airway for yourself, and your arms were fatigued from writing all day so you couldn't get up...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe if you just kinda accidentally fell face first onto her coochie?Your tongue was out because you were trying to clear an airway for yourself, and your arms were fatigued from writing all day so you couldn't get up...


My wife said to spend the weekend there and give her the e-ticked ride?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> She does enough of that nice view
> 
> I could never do this. My clients are vulnerable. They tell me things like 'you saved me"
> This would make me a predator. Fun discussion though. I may not be above temptation.


hell of a job, thats for sure.

i wouldnt mind getting paid to offer advice


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

What is an e ticket ride? bus pass?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

cunnilingus via the internet?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

So that means yes?


diemdepyro said:


> My wife said to spend the weekend there and give her the e-ticked ride?


Me either.


motorboater said:


> hell of a job, thats for sure.
> 
> i wouldnt mind getting paid to offer advice


No idea.


diemdepyro said:


> What is an e ticket ride? bus pass?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So that means yes?
> 
> Me either.
> 
> No idea.


 i can't multi quote so i will try to respond.

I love my work and it is great. How cool, to get paid decent to fix lives. I fell into the job.
E-ticket ride is for Disney's best rides, According to my wife.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

*dude...don't take her to disney world...just fuck her....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

I guess I will do what the wife wants. Do they sell a "shack pack" of condoms?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I guess I will do what the wife wants. Do they sell a "shack pack" of condoms?


*diem you aint kiddin nobody..you don't need condoms........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *diem you aint kiddin nobody..you don't need condoms........*


I just like to inflate them for mood and ambiance


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

*just do it.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Its settled, I was just naive. I may line up a few. So rubbing breasts on and feeling my thigh and grion( i thought it was my nice pants) is a "Pass"

I just thought they were friendly. I will be off the clock so there is no conflict.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

oh theyre friendly alright


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Well...i have to get off soon..old man is home...soooooooooooooo...I love ya.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> oh theyre friendly alright


Is that not normal it happens alot?



Stoney McFried said:


> Well...i have to get off soon..old man is home...soooooooooooooo...I love ya.


By Stoney You are nice


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]1UxU8s7Au0A[/youtube]


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 10, 2009)

everydamnday


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

im off for my evening balloon


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]1UxU8s7Au0A[youtube][/URL][

Wrong nesting? [youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Wrong nesting?never.............


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/kEbEMjKitA4&hl
My new motto! Embed that for me?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

*night kids...be sure to lock up before you go to bed...........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Night gramps remember teeth in the glass and cat out the door!


----------



## loke (Jun 11, 2009)

wake-n-bakin on some high grade chronic, feelin silly as a mofo at 2 bowls, watin for my Mocha, sausage and egg mcmuffin and hash browns to get here. this morning is hella nice so far.

Edit: almost forgot i ate a pot brownie too


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 11, 2009)

Baked, grubbin on some Blue Berry Waffles mmm


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hey SICC... new guy..

Yay... pistils on one of the Secret Service..... one month today they were seeds......
1 down... 7 to go.......



*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 11, 2009)

High People whats UP.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> High People whats UP.


*Hairs dude... hairs......!!

Oh.. hey....
*runs off screaming hairs...
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hairs dude... hairs......!!
> 
> Oh.. hey....
> *runs off screaming hairs...
> *


I grew all my hair this winter now I just roll along without paranoia.
Lots of puns


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

_*Hairs....!!!*_


----------



## Feldmeister (Jun 11, 2009)

Damnit i gotta go on another couple of weeks of not smoking for a damn job..... I hate that MJ is considered a damn drug.. Someone start blazing one for me


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Blaze one for me too...!!*


----------



## Feldmeister (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW Twisty I just read your post on the charts in your sig, great info but on the LST which is a subject hard for me to grasp cause Ive read multiple peoples ways of doing it, what is the best time to start doing the training? And it really only worth while if u cant grow alot of plants?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 11, 2009)

havent been here in a while...good morning..I have some jack herer in my bowl..


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

One of my favorite things to do


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

wakin, bakin, watching the bootleg from the reuinted Faith No More concert last night


----------



## aladdin2685 (Jun 11, 2009)

all day! everyday...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

Feldmeister said:


> BTW Twisty I just read your post on the charts in your sig, great info but on the LST which is a subject hard for me to grasp cause Ive read multiple peoples ways of doing it, what is the best time to start doing the training? And it really only worth while if u cant grow alot of plants?


*I was given a BB clone a few weeks ago and at about 8" I start to bent the stem.. tightening daily till its at 90 degrees to what it was....
Actually thats exactly when to do it.. if you can't grow lots or have a room issue this will give you more..let me check..hold on..
I'm back... I started on may 28th and as of now I have 9 tops started.. so there you go... 9 instead of 1... or 2+ topped...


Hey Smokey....
*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

[youtube]UIuOWv-mLP4[/youtube]

afternoon Volcano time

im thinking blackberry today


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> _*Hairs....!!!*_


 http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]7dyl0j3WU6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

Lst confuses me a bit, too.But basically(IMO) scrog is lst, and this is the easiest explanation of it I've found.http://www.bcbudonline.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14045


Feldmeister said:


> BTW Twisty I just read your post on the charts in your sig, great info but on the LST which is a subject hard for me to grasp cause Ive read multiple peoples ways of doing it, what is the best time to start doing the training? And it really only worth while if u cant grow alot of plants?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lst confuses me a bit, too.But basically(IMO) scrog is lst, and this is the easiest explanation of it I've found.http://www.bcbudonline.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14045


*wow...that brought back memories...I was an active member there for like 2 years...that's where I learned to grow indoors....I would like to scrog sog or whatever,. my problem is that with a perpetual grow, none of my plants are the same age. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanna try scrog, but maybe next grow.this one I let get too big before I had a screen.


tipsgnob said:


> *wow...that brought back memories...I was an active member there for like 2 years...that's where I learned to grow indoors....I would like to scrog sog or whatever,. my problem is that with a perpetual grow, none of my plants are the same age. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wanna try scrog, but maybe next grow.this one I let get too big before I had a screen.


*I am germinating 6 of the paris hilton...I guess I could do it with them....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

That would be nice to see.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wanna try scrog, but maybe next grow.this one I let get too big before I had a screen.


*I'd like to try that (scrog).. its easier than LST'ing every pot.. one big screen/grate....
I can see myself going crazy because I found a male which will inevitably be in the
back row... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

I just grow for really personal use,and I don't smoke all that much really,so I just decided fems are the way to go for me.If I'm only growing a couple at a time, and they both turn out male, that would be back to square one for me.At least with fems, I can germ fewer seeds and know that a girl is going into the soil,barring any problems with hermies.


Twistyman said:


> *I'd like to try that (scrog).. its easier than LST'ing every pot.. one big screen/grate....
> I can see myself going crazy because I found a male which will inevitably be in the
> back row...
> *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 11, 2009)

Afternoon Folks..Hows Everyone


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

Not bad smoke, how are you?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

that back yard almost got the best of me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

Yardwork???????


robert 14617 said:


> that back yard almost got the best of me


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

it rained a few days ago for a few days so the st augistine is growing out of control


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

What's St Augustine?


robert 14617 said:


> it rained a few days ago for a few days so the st augistine is growing out of control


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

heavy thick carpet grass


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

morning all, im surprised i even got on


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2604469]morning all, im surprised i even got one

[/QUOTE]
*Hows SICC today.... why surprised....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

ehh, ok so far, got the MAD munchies tho, haha

hasn't the site been down, i have been trying to get on since yesterday


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Yeah it has been and will be from time to time till Monday.. there was an announcement in "new posts" yesterday......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

oh i guess i missed that haha, hope they fix it, or get that new server or whatever


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

SICC";2604606]oh i guess i missed that haha said:


> [/URL] rollitup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

oh nice, they got the new server, i donated my 5 dollars haha


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2604678]oh nice, they got the new server, i donated my 5 dollars haha [/QUOTE]
*We'll see how it turns out.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

hopefully its for the better, no more "I cant get on RIU "


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2604771]hopefully its for the better, no more "I cant get on RIU "[/quote]
*For me its more the slow posting when you do get on... if the sites down ..OK ...but if working... work right fuck... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Meh, atleast it is still here...I am waiting for the day to try to log on and it is just gone.......*poof*

Afternoon bake.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

You Not Baking Alone..Enjoy Sunny


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Smoke! Niice to see you...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Smoke! Niice to see you...


............


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Awww, hey Twistyman!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice To See You To Sunny Been Longtime...Hope Life Is Being Good To You..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Awww, hey Twistyman!


*Hi Sweety... Have a good run....??? *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Life is OK....I am counting down the days for my husband to get home...7 days, today.
How is life going for you? Hope all is well.

Yeah Twisty, I did have a good run today! Sweated my boobies off though!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Life is OK....I am counting down the days for my husband to get home...7 days, today.
> How is life going for you? Hope all is well.
> 
> Yeah Twisty, I did have a good run today! Sweated my boobies off though!


*Hey thats great that hubbys back next week... Boy I bet you can't wait...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Life Has Been Good To Me.. No Complaints.. Boobies Have Seven Days To Regrow.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL, I was made to show them on my webcam this morning to prove to him that I have not been running obsessively...lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey thats great that hubbys back next week... Boy I bet you can't wait...*


Yeah, I am excited....He won't be here long, and he is coming because I am having surgery....but anytime he is home I am complete. I miss him.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Surgery...?? how nothing serious... in case I forget... good luck.. 

Yeah I guess it gets real hard being alone all the time... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Surgery...?? how nothing serious... in case I forget... good luck..
> 
> Yeah I guess it gets real hard being alone all the time...
> *


Thanks Twisty. It shouldn't be serious, I hope. Just a little lump in my left tittay needs to go....hopefully not the whole tittay....I am not sweating it, I can manage through anything life hands me. I am tough a girl.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunny Hope All Goes Well Will Keep You IN mY thoughts.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks Twisty. It shouldn't be serious, I hope. Just a little lump in my left tittay needs to go....hopefully not the whole tittay....I am not sweating it, I can manage through anything life hands me. I am tough a girl.


*I just called today about a biopsy myself, and I'm getting a PSA screen soon too ........ get to a certain age and if you don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump you may be dead.... still, what can ya do... 

All my best........
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

my wife and i have talked about that possibility nothing has come up yet but if so my wife is not her breasts


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> brings to mind old school with will ferrel (frank the tank)


 were goin streaking 
is KFC still open?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

sup stoners?

make sure to get fuc'd up today


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2605540]sup stoners?

make sure to get fuc'd up today 

[/QUOTE]
*Waaa....I'm out.... 

You better get high for me.... 


*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

I am blitz krieged, I got some nice spasms and the doc loaded me up with valium, plus the canna budder. I have to close one eye to see. I just published a website and better have someone read it before that old woman who runs North Korea come over here and slaps me with one of her nukes.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*What sites that...?

You want a nice buzz ... for spasm ask for Flexoril..its a muscle relaxant.. Nice buzz.... actually, great buzz...
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

I put them up for people it just takes a couple hours, you just need to get organized.
Funny cause that was the last thing I thought I could do.
Flexoril makes me feel like crap, some people like it though.
Valium is better in my case it is SR/


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Want a website twisty< No problem I can set you up with a free one? It is a decent way to get laid by an actual girl


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

there is a 70's movie i'm dancing as fast as i can , about a woman addicted to valium


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Valium addiction sucks, I am just on it for a few days?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

they dont hand them out like they did then


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> they dont hand them out like they did then


They try to give me 60 mg a day, I just can't handle it. They are hard to get.
You need a serious spinal cord issue to get them at that dosage.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They try to give me 60 mg a day, I just can't handle it. They are hard to get.
> You need a serious spinal cord issue to get them at that dosage.


damn i only get 30mg of ativan a month


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

motorboater said:


> damn i only get 30mg of ativan a month


They measure that in micro-grams?ug


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

milligrams


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

motorboater said:


> milligrams


WTF would that do for you, that would just piss me off.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

motorboater said:


> damn i only get 30mg of ativan a month


*When I was in hosp. they started me at 1/4 mg but I have a high tolerance after years on harder stuff and they had to up it to 2 mg.. and that was mild.... *


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When I was in hosp. they started me at 1/4 mg but I have a high tolerance after years on harder stuff and they had to up it to 2 mg.. and that was mild.... *


yeah, it works pretty good on me. i take a 1mg and it helps me fall asleep

no idea why anyone would want to use that stuff recreationally


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

motorboater said:


> yeah, it works pretty good on me. i take a 1mg and it helps me fall asleep
> 
> no idea why anyone would want to use that stuff recreationally


*Like my xanax.. nice to mellow you out, but if you get "high" its grim shit.. IMO...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

I love this woman......

It won't post, never mind...I will just jam by myself...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I love this woman......
> 
> It won't post, never mind...I will just jam by myself...


*What...?? I'm lost again........ *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried to post a video...but, it didn't work. You are not missing anything except my babbling...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I tried to post a video...but, it didn't work. You are not missing anything except my babbling...


*I'm just not getting things today......and as far as vids go I can't watch even when they do post... sigh..!!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I tried to post a video...but, it didn't work. You are not missing anything except my babbling...


Hey sunny, Is that you and your birdie?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Diem! Nah, that is Stevie Nicks and her Cockatoo. I am not that tall...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwB1C_rQX0o This is one of my favorite vids( i can't embed either   That vid always cheers me up!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Is anyone watching Whale Wars? That guy, Paul, the X Green Peace dude....He is an ass. I feel sorry for the whales if this is all they have to protect them.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Diem! Nah, that is Stevie Nicks and her Cockatoo. I am not that tall...


I seen stevie a couple times.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I seen stevie a couple times.


I love her....Grew up jamming to her tunes and Fleetwood Mac. 

I have discovered my one bird can dance, I was trying to post the video she likes (and me)....Lady GaGa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngf5Oo_XrjI


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I love her....Grew up jamming to her tunes and Fleetwood Mac.
> 
> I have discovered my one bird can dance, I was trying to post the video she likes (and me)....Lady GaGa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngf5Oo_XrjI


I was at a concert someone insulted Stevie and the crowd beat the hell outta him!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 12, 2009)

*I met stevie nicks at the tootsies orchad lounge http://www.tootsies.net/ after a fleetwood mac concert in 1977...I couldn't sleep for like 4 weeks....she was beautiful.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I met stevie nicks at the tootsies orchad lounge http://www.tootsies.net/ after a fleetwood mac concert in 1977...I couldn't sleep for like 4 weeks....she was beautiful.*


She was hot! When I was young she gave me a woody.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

what was the deal with her being a lezbian or bi?

i remember people talking about that


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know, fine with me though.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I met stevie nicks at the tootsies orchad lounge http://www.tootsies.net/ after a fleetwood mac concert in 1977...I couldn't sleep for like 4 weeks....she was beautiful.*


*There you were... I was wondering where the fuck you were......

AV..... your's........??
*


----------



## yeldarb (Jun 13, 2009)

Foggy this morning. Coffee brewing. Good time to be blazed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

yeldarb said:


> Foggy this morning. Coffee brewing. Good time to be blazed.


*Best time....... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Best time....... *


It is always the best time.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It is always the best time.


To Lite One Up!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

I get to meet with some PETA people today, wish I had some furs to wear, coonskin cap,....


----------



## FM420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Was out fishing last night and this morning, just got up outa my scratcher and its five 'till two in the afternoon lol smoked a shottie about 5 minutes ago and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't stoned the fuck  whats crappenin everyone ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

crappie fishing?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

FM420 said:


> Was out fishing last night and this morning, just got up outa my scratcher and its five 'till two in the afternoon lol smoked a shottie about 5 minutes ago and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't stoned the fuck  whats crappenin everyone ?


*Rant away O wasted one....

So buzzed you say.....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Rant away O wasted one....
> 
> So buzzed you say.....
> *


I have heard worse, that was nearly coherent


----------



## FM420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Crappie fishing...in the north du Ireland, doubt it my friend. 

@Twisty - lol wouldn't call it a rant, more a declaration of my high-ness


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

FM420 said:


> Crappie fishing...in the north du Ireland, doubt it my friend.
> 
> @Twisty - lol wouldn't call it a rant, more a declaration of my high-ness


better to do it here than outside


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

FM420 said:


> Crappie fishing...in the north du Ireland, doubt it my friend.
> 
> @Twisty - lol wouldn't call it a rant, more a declaration of my high-ness


*What do you catch around there... ??*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

OK i am toasted, coffee, meeting, linch then NO WORK. Holy crap it is saturday?


----------



## FM420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Pollock, Coalfish, Cod, Wrasse, Dogfish, Whiting, Pouting, Sea Trout, Numerous different species of Flatfish and hundreds of mini-species like Tompot Blennys and Scorpion Fish etc etc....I could be here for hours writing a full list mate, but thats the main fish we would catch. 

One of the most enjoyable sports to enjoy a joint or two with IMO, you do any fishing Twisty ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I met stevie nicks at the tootsies orchad lounge http://www.tootsies.net/ after a fleetwood mac concert in 1977...I couldn't sleep for like 4 weeks....she was beautiful.*


COOL!!!! I am jealous! I love Fleetwood Mac, I still jam to their Rumours CD. My fav...Second Hand News....Ahhhh, so many good memories!

Morning everyone.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 13, 2009)

pleasant surprise morning everyone


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

What is the surprise, Robert? Something good happen for you already today? Do tell...

Oh, and Good Morning!!! Tell Kim I said morning to her, too!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

FM420 said:


> Pollock, Coalfish, Cod, Wrasse, Dogfish, Whiting, Pouting, Sea Trout, Numerous different species of Flatfish and hundreds of mini-species like Tompot Blennys and Scorpion Fish etc etc....I could be here for hours writing a full list mate, but thats the main fish we would catch.
> 
> One of the most enjoyable sports to enjoy a joint or two with IMO, you do any fishing Twisty ?


* Did I fish...are bullfrogs waterproof.... I loved fishing but because of health haven't been in a while...
I live on an island where its some of the best fishing anywhere.. lots of Pike, walleye, Bass and a few years ago I got a 40LB Muskie...

I went deep sea fishing and in truth right here is more active and great fish.... 
* 


Sunnysideup said:


> COOL!!!! I am jealous! I love Fleetwood Mac, I still jam to their Rumours CD. My fav...Second Hand News....Ahhhh, so many good memories!
> 
> Morning everyone.


*Sunny.. Thats twice I've read "jam".. what do you play.....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 13, 2009)

pleasant surprises can make a morning. I had one, an old high school buddy hooked up on FB. Fuk, that's a long time ago. We used to have forts out in the woods and drink and smoke and just be general zombies! What a blast. And this morning as well - a hearty wake and bake to all!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 13, 2009)

the site is up , after the message i didn't expect to get on ..kim says cool and hi back at ya


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sunny.. Thats twice I've read "jam".. what do you play.....*


Oooooh, you caught that....


piano.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oooooh, you caught that....
> 
> 
> piano.


*Good stuff... you play an electric or reg... and have you played with a band....

I always respect any musician or even the attempt to play, like kilobits torturous guitar learning... he's a funny fuck about the cramps...

No red face.. big shit eating grin........
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff... you play an electric or reg... and have you played with a band....
> 
> I always respect any musician or even the attempt to play, like kilobits torturous guitar learning... he's a funny fuck about the cramps...
> 
> ...


I can play both but I was trained on a regular...You know, I was one of the rich kids that took piano for 16 years...to please the parents. I am pretty good, and I am glad they made me do it....As far as playing in a band, no. Unless Yacht Club functions count, lol... 
I still like playing, it relaxes me and puts me in my own dimension of tranquility. My mother and I would play together every night after dinner. It gives me a feeling of peace.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can play both but I was trained on a regular...You know, I was one of the rich kids that took piano for 16 years...to please the parents. I am pretty good, and I am glad they made me do it....As far as playing in a band, no. Unless Yacht Club functions count, lol...
> I still like playing, it relaxes me and puts me in my own dimension of tranquility. My mother and I would play together every night after dinner. It gives me a feeling of peace.


*Very cool.... my parents didn't push me to music but let me buy my own drums at 12.. to their torture for years.... in later years I'd have 3,000w sound systems in basement 2-5 times a week without a peep from them....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Very cool.... my parents didn't push me to music but let me buy my own drums at 12.. to their torture for years.... in later years I'd have 3,000w sound systems in basement 2-5 times a week without a peep from them....*


Supportive parents.....ROCK!! 

I love you, Twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Supportive parents.....ROCK!!
> 
> I love you, Twisty.


*I'll see that hug and raise ya...*


----------



## j h (Jun 13, 2009)

hey twisty and every one else. its a cold blue morning here. so riu it is


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can play both but I was trained on a regular...You know, I was one of the rich kids that took piano for 16 years...to please the parents. I am pretty good, and I am glad they made me do it....As far as playing in a band, no. Unless Yacht Club functions count, lol...
> I still like playing, it relaxes me and puts me in my own dimension of tranquility. My mother and I would play together every night after dinner. It gives me a feeling of peace.


*thats cool, my parents allowed me piano lessons for 8 years. I still have all the little schroeder and beethoven heads I won. ahhhh, the good old days...*


----------



## j h (Jun 13, 2009)

thats cool, sunnyside, twisty, and tipsmusical instruments are awesome i have been playing the drums for 10 years and, played the sax for 4 years, and am currently learning the eletric guitar. i dont play in a bad i really dont have the timebut its cool theres a small local venue that allows me to go jam there sometimes. open mic.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats cool, my parents allowed me piano lessons for 8 years. I still have all the little schroeder and beethoven heads I won. ahhhh, the good old days...*


*LOL.... I took piano lessons for 2 months (piano seems common in our age group). my teacher was a drunk lady who smoked cigars...*



j h said:


> thats cool, sunnyside, twisty, and tipsmusical instruments are awesome i have been playing the drums for 10 years and, played the sax for 4 years, and am currently learning the eletric guitar. i dont play in a bad i really dont have the timebut its cool theres a small local venue that allows me to go jam there sometimes. open mic.


*Funny stuff.. drummer 43 years... I played sax at 1st in school band till they realized I was a good drummer and a fucking reed squeak sax player... 
I also play some guitar... easier to take to beach/camping, instead of a 13 piece drum kit..

Those open mikes are great places to find good musicians w/out having at your practice only to have some fuck play lead all through let it be... 

FUCK DUDE.. theres no distortion pedal all through that song...
*


----------



## j h (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL.... I took piano lessons for 2 months (piano seems common in our age group). my teacher was a drunk lady who smoked cigars...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 43 years wow thats longer than ive been alive. im 25 so im on the right track i got my instruments and my bong. right now it sucks i cant play anything for the moment broken thumb in a cast


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

j h said:


> 43 years wow thats longer than ive been alive. im 25 so im on the right track i got my instruments and my bong. right now it sucks i cant play anything for the moment broken thumb in a cast


*That sucks... I fell on my head once before a show loading equipment and separated my shoulder....
that sucked, but it was left arm so a little less grim... I suffered like a dog all through the show... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That sucks... I fell on my head once before a show loading equipment and separated my shoulder....
> that sucked, but it was left arm so a little less grim... I suffered like a dog all through the show...
> *


So that is what happened to you!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> So that is what happened to you!


*Dropped baby too... just for good measures.... 

Thats 1 shot... you PAY for the rest... 

50 dolla..... "YOU PAY NOW....!!!
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Dropped baby too... just for good measures....
> 
> Thats 1 shot... you PAY for the rest...
> 
> ...


LOL, I won't push it!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL, I won't push it!!


...........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats cool, my parents allowed me piano lessons for 8 years. I still have all the little schroeder and beethoven heads I won. ahhhh, the good old days...*


I used to play the stroke left me with that missing, the other day i was trying to play and I was playing exactingly backwards. The mind is a terrible thing.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I used to play the stroke left me with that missing, the other day i was trying to play and I was playing exactingly backwards. The mind is a terrible thing.


*So is any trauma to it... 
I had a friend that had a stroke at 27... he was never the same... his whole personality changed....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

I got back most every thing, except I do not recall any faces, people have to re introduce themselves. I do not recognize my wife and it startles me sometimes. She says she is my wife


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I got back most every thing, except I do not recall any faces, people have to re introduce themselves. I do not recognize my wife and it startles me sometimes. She says she is my wife


*Could be a bit scarier.. some big Bruno sort telling you that he's your significant other.. 
not that theres anything wrong with that...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

I lie like hell and tell her I remember her. Still every day is a surprise. She tries to pimp me out, i just act stupid.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I lie like hell and tell her I remember her. Still every day is a surprise. She tries to pimp me out, i just act stupid.


*Tramp.............*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

sometimes i get really dizzy after i get high and it almost seems like im having a stroke


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

motorboater said:


> sometimes i get really dizzy after i get high and it almost seems like im having a stroke


*that's what happens when you smoke molded weed........*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's what happens when you smoke molded weed........*


nah, ive done that before though.

i have low blood pressure so too much pot can sometimes make me dizzy and almost faint


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*I've had weeds that have different effects.. anxiety..dizzy... hungry/not hungry..etc*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've had weeds that have different effects.. anxiety..dizzy... hungry/not hungry..etc*


*women have the same affect on me........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello all.What's shaking?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

Evening Folks.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *women have the same affect on me........*


*Thats swine flu......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Hello all.What's shaking?


*My left ball....... Must be going to rain.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Or hatch.


Twistyman said:


> *My left ball....... Must be going to rain.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Or hatch.


.............


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

Shhhhhhhh With The Rain Talk.. Thanks Twisty For The Advise Will Let You Know How They Do..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

LOl.


Twistyman said:


> .............


I love rain.Thunderstorms are awesome.


smokedogg63 said:


> Shhhhhhhh With The Rain Talk.. Thanks Twisty For The Advise Will Let You Know How They Do..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl.
> 
> I love rain.Thunderstorms are awesome.


*Me too... plus being on a 4th floor and southern view I get some great views.........

Check this pic..

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Edit job!


Twistyman said:


> *Me too... plus being on a 4th floor and southern view I get some great views.........
> 
> Check this pic..
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

*we had thunderstorms around 7:00 and were supposed to have more around 11:00...I love them too...I love to sit outside and watch them.*


----------



## j h (Jun 13, 2009)

its nice and sunny here in the mid west it was around 80 here for here thats nice so outside all day. thunderstorms are great love watchin them blazed off my a$$


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

watched The Hangover tonight.

good movie to watch baked


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

I am tired met with a client this am then one till just now help me!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it a crime to like slutty women?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

*yes..............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

That is what I am thinkin, know any?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

*why???????????*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

They are attracted to me. I asked my lawyer he just laughs???


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2009)

My eyes feel like mousefannies in breeding season.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

ANC said:


> My eyes feel like mousefannies in breeding season.


Mine TOO!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like I entered at the right time,lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Looks like I entered at the right time,lol.


I agree stoney, Whats shakin?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Nada.Just spending a little time with my computer before bed.


diemdepyro said:


> I agree stoney, Whats shakin?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

I went to a horse show for some PR I thought I would hate it, it was quite fun, and a friend was there to explain the stuff to me. She won some ribbons and we had coffee later.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting.I stayed home.


diemdepyro said:


> I went to a horse show for some PR I thought I would hate it, it was quite fun, and a friend was there to explain the stuff to me. She won some ribbons and we had coffee later.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

I was really cool I had no idea there were so many types of horsed these were mostly walkers, and trotters. Interesting and lucrative. See one sometime stoney it is worth it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate crowds though,lol.


diemdepyro said:


> I was really cool I had no idea there were so many types of horsed these were mostly walkers, and trotters. Interesting and lucrative. See one sometime stoney it is worth it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not much for crowds either but i got to sit in a owners spot( i am no owner). Had someone to explain it and learned a lot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Gonna buy a horse sometime?


diemdepyro said:


> I am not much for crowds either but i got to sit in a owners spot( i am no owner). Had someone to explain it and learned a lot.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Gonna buy a horse sometime?


I would like to but not a trotter. I think riding a Clydesdale would just be funny


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

I like clydesdales, they're so huge and beautiful.


diemdepyro said:


> I would like to but not a trotter. I think riding a Clydesdale would just be funny


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol, i once tried to ride a horse over a manhole cover (how was I to know), It proceeded to throw me off and then tried to kill me kicking chunck of tar out of the road after me.... Only broke my arm..


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

Morning Stoners..


----------



## yeldarb (Jun 14, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Morning Stoners..


Morning dude. 

Anyone read Red Mars before? Got it yesterday for a couple bucks at a used book store. I think that will be the plan for today, read out in the sun.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

yeldarb said:


> Morning dude.
> 
> Anyone read Red Mars before? Got it yesterday for a couple bucks at a used book store. I think that will be the plan for today, read out in the sun.


Good Morning Man.. Sounds Like Good Plan I Have Never Read It.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 14, 2009)

went to a horse show last weekend. bred and raised them for twenty years. excellent memories and awesome lifestyle. But certainly a labour of love. I used to love sitting on the deck in the morning watching the new born foals playing in the early morning sunshine. I'd like to make that part of my life again. coffee. fresh air (with added scent of manure) and a few bowls. Wake and Bake! Walk On!~


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> went to a horse show last weekend. bred and raised them for twenty years. excellent memories and awesome lifestyle. But certainly a labour of love. I used to love sitting on the deck in the morning watching the new born foals playing in the early morning sunshine. I'd like to make that part of my life again. coffee. fresh air (with added scent of manure) and a few bowls. Wake and Bake! Walk On!~


*I miss riding........... *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 14, 2009)

yea....me too....even though it certainly wasn't my calling....too figity? playing with the friggin reins all the time instead of just being still and quiet .... that I am not. LOL!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea....me too....even though it certainly wasn't my calling....too figity? playing with the friggin reins all the time instead of just being still and quiet .... that I am not. LOL!


*Took me a while to get the let the reins be.. not a toy.. only for control... 
Too many westerns I guess... hold them in my teeth and throw snowballs was my John Wayne impersonation... what...!! can't shoot the fuckers.. knocked one off a horse once.....
*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 14, 2009)

ROFLMAO !!! too funny. Oh sfriggin stories, yea, me the arrogant freakin know it all, thiking I was pretty hot, only to learn my place in multiple events I'd rather not share ..... at least for now .....LOL!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2009)

llllllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg

weekend 


morning


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2611395]llllllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg

weekend 


morning 


[/QUOTE]
*Hey SICC..... how they hanging today...... *


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2009)

Sup Twist, lil to the left today haha


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

afternoon...

Lakers tonight!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2611420]Sup Twist, lil to the left today haha[/QUOTE]
*Not much... doing the pot chess... moving plants around chasing sun....

So..a long weekend Mr. weed..??
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2009)

Got some outdoor at a friends house, been cloudy this whole week, shit is weird, the sun is finally out 

yea man, just another weekend full of 16 oz Miller High Life cans haha, was supposed to go to the THC convention today out in LA, but damn im so hung over haha, its all good tho, there will be more. Speaking of LA, i hate the damn lakers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

Morning my wonderful server is down, they promised 15 minutes? WTF, They are the caues of my pot smoking


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Took me a while to get the let the reins be.. not a toy.. only for control... *
> *Too many westerns I guess... hold them in my teeth and throw snowballs was my John Wayne impersonatio**n... what...!! can't shoot the fuckers.. knocked one off a horse once.....*


*this is why I hate horses...I hate all horses....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 14, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh!!! Shoulder bite!!! I HATE those!!! Is that your shoulder Tips? 

I like to ride. I grew up riding. But, I have been bitten like the person in that pic, and that is NOT fun. I have had bad horses and good. They all have different personalities.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is why I hate horses...I hate all horses....*[/color]


*Ouch.....!! ...

Was that you and a kick/bite ... I've been on horses in a few horse fights and got hit on leg, but nothing like that..... Thats about the worst I've seen......
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 14, 2009)

When my hubby was a cop in Balto. City, he got assigned to horse detail for a month. He would always get shit detail everytime he would do something wrong....Well, anyway, he was there in the stalls with another cop and this thoroughbred went off and kicked the other cop right in the head. Knocked all his teeth out and he had permanent brain damage.....Horses can be very dangerous, just look what happened to Chritopher Reeves...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> When my hubby was a cop in Balto. City, he got assigned to horse detail for a month. He would always get shit detail everytime he would do something wrong....Well, anyway, he was there in the stalls with another cop and this thoroughbred went off and kicked the other cop right in the head. Knocked all his teeth out and he had permanent brain damage.....Horses can be very dangerous, just look what happened to Chritopher Reeves...


*Thats true... you have to watch their ears when your walking around them, they go back watch out.... I've seen people walk around the back of horse without watching, and get booted.. as soon as you get about 90 degree to the side they can't see you well and get skittish... and that can hurt....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2009)

jesus man, i would have shoved two ping pong balls up that houses nose after that


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats true... you have to watch their ears when your walking around them, they go back watch out.... I've seen people walk around the back of horse without watching, and get booted.. as soon as you get about 90 degree to the side they can't see you well and get skittish... and that can hurt....*


I am a country boy, i know to stay away from the hind end of a horse.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am a country boy, i know to stay away from the hind end of a horse.


*You learn that one of two ways.. a near miss...or....FUCK...!! that hurt.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 14, 2009)

Evening everyone......

I must of been a dumb kid....I had a pony that I would run up from behind and she would let me jump up on her like that! My brother thought it was all cool so he tried it one day....he got a kick right to the gut!! I warned him this was something special between me and that pony! He would not listen.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Evening everyone......
> 
> I must of been a dumb kid....I had a pony that I would run up from behind and she would let me jump up on her like that! My brother thought it was all cool so he tried it one day....he got a kick right to the gut!! I warned him this was something special between me and that pony! He would not listen.


*The horse I rode was the same, throw everyone else but not me... actually had a mischievous side.. she'd look around and lean on me and gently pin me against the rail or any fence...even riding just stop by a tree and lean.. I swear I heard a giggle once..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *The horse I rode was the same, throw everyone else but not me... actually had a mischievous side.. she'd look around and lean on me and gently pin me against the rail or any fence...even riding just stop by a tree and lean.. I swear I heard a giggle once..*


LOL, I have seen horses that fancy just one person. It is pretty cool! Twisty if I ever get to you, we will have to go riding together! I ride English....you bring the weed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 14, 2009)

horses are awesome characters. As a biologist, I have had the good fortune of watching wildlife in many unusual situations. Animals have a tremendous level of awareness of their surroundings, even if it doesn't seem so. As a breeder of horses, my most fond memories come from the foals growing up and becoming adults, and all the trials and tribulations they endure. Even to the extent of a mother/mare dying two days after foaling and finding a nurse mare, and getting them to bond enough so the little guy didn't starve to death. Amazing experiences. Dangerous? all's been said already. Beware that almost anything can happen, and that whatever it is its with a pretty heavy piece of ..... animal. I have spent my entire career marveling at the wonders of nature. A 160lb mountain lion takes down an 800lb elk in 30 paces. Astonishing.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

I watched Terminator 4 last night after I took my medication

Not a very good movie at all. Doesn't even feel like a Terminator movie.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have spent my entire career marveling at the wonders of nature. A 160lb mountain lion takes down an 800lb elk in 30 paces. Astonishing.


*And a few gram spider or snake can take them all out with firepower left.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

[SIZE=-1]*Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.
waked and baked...............*[/SIZE]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)

haha'

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> [SIZE=-1]*Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.
> waked and baked...............*[/SIZE]


*Hey prick....!!! Bring my shoes back.......
Waked & baked..?? Ya think...?

Morning SICC..
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)

How's it goin man, here that outdoor i was talkin about


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

i want to go swiming


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2614993]How's it goin man, here that outdoor i was talkin about





[/QUOTE]
*Nice bush.... the plant fuck...!!! 

What...what... do I see one yellow leaf... thats it .. get my whooping stick...
healthy looking.....
+
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)

haha thanks man, jus a lil yellowing, been about two months now i think, hard to keep track on outdoor


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*It's a perfect looking plant.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

twisty did you see the pool pump has sicc invited you over to swim?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> twisty did you see the pool pump has sicc invited you over to swim?


*No he hasn't....that weed....... today is almost warm enough........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)

haha not my pool, thats at a friends house 

but yall are welcome


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

im putting on my swim panties right now


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im putting on my swim panties right now


*That'll impress the dude... comes home and rob and shamu are in his pool.....
Hey SICC git my gun... there be intruders... and they smell like pot...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

WTF... a speedo and cowboy boots !!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)

haha plz, no speedos

take this rifle twist


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> WTF... a speedo and cowboy boots !!!!!


*Thats just wrong on so many levels........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im putting on my swim panties right now


What Would Ms Kitty Think Matt Dillon... Weaing Swim Panties And Cowboy Boots...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

i figured that would be better then short short cut off's and a half shirt (daisy duke )


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks now i have to stab my eyes out with a fork,at a second look im a little taller but have about the same physique


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

my wife says she still loves me ,and the D was good to her last night oh.oooh ,oooohhh


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thanks now i have to stab my eyes out with a fork,at a second look im a little taller but have about the same physique


*Sadly... I'm close gut wise.. not the leg stumps.......... and no diaper rash.....

Lets agree not to do those G string pics again.... 
*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

how often do you smoke twisty

just curious

im a twice a day kind of guy, every 12 hours


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

motorboater said:


> how often do you smoke twisty
> 
> just curious
> 
> im a twice a day kind of guy, every 12 hours


 
every chance he gets ,did you see the last pic he posted?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

lol

too funny


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

motorboater said:


> how often do you smoke twisty
> 
> just curious
> 
> im a twice a day kind of guy, every 12 hours


*I do about every two hours when I have...which isn't that often..hence the rush to get a supply going..
after 43 yrs smoking I guess I may have a tolerance issue..
* 


robert 14617 said:


> every chance he gets ,did you see the last pic he posted?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

i had that coming


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I do about every two hours when I have...which isn't that often..hence the rush to get a supply going..
> after 43 yrs smoking I guess I may have a tolerance issue..
> *


I'll Second That You Have Tolerance Issue... Dam I'm Blind Now...........lol


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

well, i'm heading for my afternoon Planewreck vape

have a good afternoon


----------



## j h (Jun 15, 2009)

hows everyone today???


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

hellow JH im bailing to the local pub for two hours


----------



## j h (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 15, 2009)

I drank a pint of 100 proof whiskey this AM, haven't drank in years. I didn't even make me wobble. Drats


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hellow JH im bailing to the local pub for two hours


Good Plan Im Out...Few Cold Beers On Monday


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ....


*so your your the one that stole my leather thong.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

im back from the pub what was that flash as i was running up the stairs?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Was That Twisty?? Made It Back Also Just Had Two.. Big Down Pours Again....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *so your your the one that stole my leather thong.....*


*How the hell did you leave such a teeny skidmark....???
you must whistle when you fart........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How the hell did you leave such a teeny skidmark....???*
> *you must whistle when you fart........*


*that wasn't a skid mark.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that wasn't a skid mark.........*


*it moved..........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwey! and Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwey! 

Tips and Twisty don't you know sharing underwear is not sanitary? One of you is going to end up with something if you keep this up. And, NO, I don't wear them so I can't share them.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwey! and Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwey!
> 
> Tips and Twisty don't you know sharing underwear is not sanitary? One of you is going to end up with something if you keep this up. And, NO, I don't wear them so I can't share them.


 i couldent figure out the greassey part untill now thanks sunny


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwey! and Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwey!
> 
> NO, I don't wear them so I can't share them.


...........................


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

common twisty the hammok is for the banana


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ...........................


*you would hit a football rolling down a hill.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you would hit a football rolling down a hill.....*


I was thinking that, but, I didn't say it....I sort of figured you would, lol.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

twistyposted (even if shit gets between us we are still ass cheeks)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I was thinking that, but, I didn't say it....I sort of figured you would, lol.


*word............*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

unless there is a hero who wants to put up a stink finger


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you would hit a football rolling down a hill.....*


*I prefer a roast beef nailed to a tree....... *

* Who's that in your AV tips....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, who is she? I love her tat....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, who is she? I love her tat....


*She looks familiar to me... probably the doppleganger effect....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

I think we scared him off, Twisty.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

*I aint scurd.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I prefer a roast beef nailed to a tree....... *
> 
> *Who's that in your AV tips....*





Sunnysideup said:


> Yeah, who is she? I love her tat....


*she is one of my fellow motorcycle riders...when we go on overnight rides we share a room because all the other guys are married. I was the inspiration for the tattoo, I was doodling on a napkin and she liked it. I still have the napkin.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, Tips...she is cute and she is sporting a tattoo you drew. Could this possible be the future Mrs. Tips?


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 15, 2009)

whammmmmmmy!!

TOTAL BAKED!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

I am going for a swim...I didn't run today, my knees are shot...again.
I have the hubby coming home this week and I need to get the old body nice and tiiiight for him! Talk with you all later...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh, Tips...she is cute and she is sporting a tattoo you drew. Could this possible be the future Mrs. Tips?


*Thumbs up to both......*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 15, 2009)

you make it nice and tight for him ..... in less than a week. Please share your secret!? LOL! 


Sunnysideup said:


> I am going for a swim...I didn't run today, my knees are shot...again.
> I have the hubby coming home this week and I need to get the old body nice and tiiiight for him! Talk with you all later...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thumbs up to both......*


Most definitely!! 



tahoe58 said:


> you make it nice and tight for him ..... in less than a week. Please share your secret!? LOL!


Ahhh, you don't know me! I run 5 miles a day, everyday. I also do pilates along with scuba diving, kayaking, pretty much any sport! There is no quick fix for a tone body...My body is as tone, if not toner, than the chick in your avy.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Thats true..............*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 15, 2009)

cool. very cool. originally, done with a lil'tongue-in-cheek ..... its great that u be proud and grateful for your body. Its the only one we have and using it to its fullest is both an experience and a blessing. Walk On!~


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Three Sunnys a twisty make.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> cool. very cool. originally, done with a lil'tongue-in-cheek ..... its great that u be proud and grateful for your body. Its the only one we have and using it to its fullest is both an experience and a blessing. Walk On!~


Hell yeah!!



Twistyman said:


> *Three Sunnys a twisty make.....*


Love you


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh, Tips...she is cute and she is sporting a tattoo you drew. Could this possible be the future Mrs. Tips?


*mr. tips isn't the marrying kind...besides my girlfriend would be really pissed if I got married....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mr. tips isn't the marrying kind...besides my girlfriend would be really pissed if I got married....*


Ooooops! *Sorry Tips girlfriend*

The tat is killer though!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hell yeah!!
> 
> 
> Love you


*A good twisty stuffing hugging.........*



tipsgnob said:


> *mr. tips isn't the marrying kind...besides my girlfriend would be really pissed if I got married....*


]

*LOL....... I bet..*



Sunnysideup said:


> Ooooops! *Sorry Tips girlfriend*
> 
> The tat is killer though!


*Nice safe... way to duck and weave.......

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Evening All.. Baked Listening To The Rain.............


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

Howdy... I'm getting ready for my night vape.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2009)

pacing the bong as we speak


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

wake and bake ...... not much for sleep tonite. All that rucus rattling around up there .....Walk On!!~~


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jun 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wake and bake ...... not much for sleep tonite. All that rucus rattling around up there .....Walk On!!~~


I don't know what ruckus you're talking about but these damn birds woke me up at 5 am......Apparently its too much to ask to leave my window open on a nice evening Lmao....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

hahahaha...no fun at all huh? my rukus is in my head .....! LOL!


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jun 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha...no fun at all huh? my rukus is in my head .....! LOL!


I imagine head ruckus is a lot worse. 
Atleast I can quiet these fuckers down just by closing my window....a minor inconvenience to have a peaceful morning. 

As nice as birds are to listen to sometimes they are just flat out annoying after they wake you up. hahah


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

totally understand that. we have a species of crow actually a magpie that can be most annoying in the morning .....


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jun 16, 2009)

There are so many different birds in the surrounding trees due to my living on a lake it sounds like a damn aviary out there.
Its almost unbelievable how loud they can get sometimes. 
makes ya wonder why they need to be so loud.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

hahahahaha ...... I spent some time in Australia last year, and in the early evening the lorikeets would band together right around dinner time and squawk like no tomorrow for about an hour or hour and a half and then abruptly stop. I often sat there and watched as they fought over perching space, and whatever else I couldn't figure out. what a racket!!


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jun 16, 2009)

I love watching animals. I moved from the middle of phoenix(where I spent my whole life) to some podunk little town in nebraska where I live on a lake. I absolutely love watching the wildlife. We have year around ducks and I get to watch the babies grow up after they are born in the spring.....its cool to watch them every day. 

This year was a tragedy though. The 2 ducks started out with 12 babies and are down to 2 =(


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

the brutal realities of natures ..... are sometimes .... very brutal. I am a wildlife biologist. Love my work. But its rather eye opening at times.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2009)

Good morning Wake n Bake to all. How is everyone today?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

pretty good Chiceh ~ and how's about urself?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone..Rain Again........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> I don't know what ruckus you're talking about but these damn birds woke me up at 5 am......Apparently its too much to ask to leave my window open on a nice evening Lmao....


*But imagine a world silent from the sound of birds....

Magpies may be a different thing.. especially when they're near you...
* 


Chiceh said:


> Good morning Wake n Bake to all. How is everyone today?


*Hi Chiceh... Been a while since I saw you... hope you're well.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> pretty good Chiceh ~ and how's about urself?


I am well thanks Tahoe, how are you doing? 



Twistyman said:


> *But imagine a world silent from the sound of birds....
> 
> Magpies may be a different thing.. especially when they're near you...
> *
> ...



Hey Twisty, I am always around, just may not post much for having to read everything, but I am here, lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

really well. thanks for asking. Will be setting up a new gorw here real soon. beans germing right now. you got a grow going? 


Chiceh said:


> I am well thanks Tahoe, how are you doing?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

many thanks Twisty. I am looking forward to this noe. Could prove to be quite special. Though I suppose we lean that way for any grow now don't we! LOL! Top of the mornin to ya!! Walk On!~


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> many thanks Twisty. I am looking forward to this noe. Could prove to be quite special. Though I suppose we lean that way for any grow now don't we! LOL! Top of the mornin to ya!! Walk On!~


*Attitude is a major part... the I will grow dyno weed is a mantra said by many I'd hazard to say..... *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

so so true. Mine is always bigger and better huh? ! LOL! I went for some good TGA and Sensi genetics. So, as I read someone else say, I provide them food and shelter, and wait to see how they grow up! LOL! 


Twistyman said:


> *Attitude is a major part... the I will grow dyno weed is a mantra said by many I'd hazard to say..... *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a newer grow room I built a few months ago for vegging my moms and a separate part for the clones. I am all about outdoor right now, just about ready to put that all out. Come late summer I am planning to make this room ready to flower in. I will cut the veg room into 2 parts and put a 4x8 table in one section. I can't wait, but lots to do to prepare for that, sealing the room, filters etc. I have never flowered in this house, just my cool cab and outside. This should be a cool trial. 



tahoe58 said:


> really well. thanks for asking. Will be setting up a new gorw here real soon. beans germing right now. you got a grow going?
> 
> 
> Chiceh said:
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

excellent. such great news. I am so happy for you. I m expecting that I will be able to do the outdoor grow next year? But the weather is SO SO SO screwy up against the Rockies that we still always have option of snow in June or July. Will you be doing any sort of journal. Always loved ur journals! So good to see u again! Walk On!~


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 16, 2009)

morning stoners


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

*There he is..... hows your day starting..... Good and high I hope...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 16, 2009)

Waiting for the weekend to get here, baked as always, now im going to devour these waffles


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

*Have a good scoff........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 16, 2009)

haha i murdered those waffles, now its time to bake again, 

Bubba Kush 

always better when you smoke on full stomach


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2619235]haha i murdered those waffles, now its time to bake again, 

Bubba Kush 

always better when you smoke on full stomach[/quote]
*Never tried any kush.. I'm a strain virgin....... hope to try more soon...
lets see.. what have I tasted I can name... 

commercial..
freeze....
NL....
the dreaded M39....
and God knows what else...

Good..
Mango/kahuna...
snowryders....
diesel........
Chronic...that I buy as a fav. from grower friend.... 
chemo..smoked with ^^.. 
hijack.....
^^ hash, I think..
bubblegum......

now I have 4 strains going...woohoo... * million more to try... I need to get busy...
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea man, i just love that Kush high, got some names i have never tried, shit i couldnt remember all of what i have tried haha


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

*Guerilla growers beware..coming to pot patch near you...*
if no pic..google israeli robot snake..



A robot snake, capable of recording video and sound on the battlefield, is on the way to join the the IDF's hi-tech arsenal. 




The new IDF robot snake
* Photo: Channel 2*

SLIDESHOW: *Israel & Region*  | *World*  


According to a Channel 2 report - * click here* to watch the clip - the spying robot, which is about two meters long and covered in military camouflage, mimics the movements and appearance of real snakes, slithering around through caves, tunnels, cracks and buildings, while at the same time sending images and sound back to a soldier who controls the device through a laptop computer. 
Able to bend its joints so well that it can squeeze through very tight spaces, the new device will be used to find people buried under collapsed buildings. The snake is also able to arch its body, allowing it to see over obstacles through its head camera. 
Researchers studied the movements of live snakes in order to create the most natural and realistic robotic version.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 16, 2009)

i got a messed up muscle in my shoulder.

its killing me whenever i take a hit


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Morning................


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2009)

Closed until further notice.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing better than a wake n bake to start my holidays off right. Fire it uP.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 29, 2009)

right on.... but im confused, and not cuz im stoned... why was this thread closed?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

It's open now, enjoy. 



fukdapolice said:


> right on.... but im confused, and not cuz im stoned... why was this thread closed?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> It's open now, enjoy.


morning chiceh... what ever happened to wake n bake? all my friends are gone.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

People come and go, don't let it get ya down. Fire it uP. 



SlikWiLL13 said:


> morning chiceh... what ever happened to wake n bake? all my friends are gone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

wakin' AND bakin'


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> People come and go, don't let it get ya down. Fire it uP.


well IM still here.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wakin' AND bakin'


Still baking here, just started a 6 day vacation, if you can call it that. 
Have decided to buy a nice country place and sell this house. So now I have to tear down all my grow, get my plants out of here and get my house all in order so the agents can come through. This is what I hate about moving, but the end result is so worth it. 


SlikWiLL13 said:


> well IM still here.


I am here too!.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Morning everyone..... woke and toked some nice warlock this mornin....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

many many thanks for dear Chiceh ..... so glad we're back ..... have to admit though I have continued my waking and baking ..... just glad to have a REAL place to join all the great RIU folks ....... fired up again for the long haul ! yeeehhhaaawwwww!! 


Chiceh said:


> It's open now, enjoy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

cool .... countrry living .... I'm looking for that to happen next year .... I try and make sure I have lots of medicine in store prior to that .... hahahaha .... good luck with that Chiceh



Chiceh said:


> Still baking here, just started a 6 day vacation, if you can call it that.
> Have decided to buy a nice country place and sell this house. So now I have to tear down all my grow, get my plants out of here and get my house all in order so the agents can come through. This is what I hate about moving, but the end result is so worth it.
> 
> I am here too!.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

Heya Tahoe, I am so excited about moving to the country, it is going to be awesome. . SO much room, no one around.  



tahoe58 said:


> cool .... countrry living .... I'm looking for that to happen next year .... I try and make sure I have lots of medicine in store prior to that .... hahahaha .... good luck with that Chiceh


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

yea ... totally understand ... I'm doing a once a month or so review of avilable properties and their pricing and amentieis ..... I want the space outside to do a "proper" (english accent emphasis) Monstro-Sativa grow ..... oh yea baby .... 

So how much space did you get? I love the countryside in that part of the world ... Walking On !!~~~~

Hey com'n by my journal .... my top44 is exploding at the seems again .... and I have a couple of subcool femmms developinbg too .... hmmmmmm. 


Chiceh said:


> Heya Tahoe, I am so excited about moving to the country, it is going to be awesome. . SO much room, no one around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

OH SHIT!!!, ..............................













































seadoo
seadoo
seadoo


lake
lake
lake


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

y oh shit? oh ... i suppose ur probably already roasting ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

i keep forgetting to talk about it.  



i haven't been in a week. i hope to make it out today. after some hardcore wakin' and bakin'. i don't even know what i'm smoking anymore. it's all a haze.




[youtube]ntm1YfehK7U[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

excellent .... go do it ... but have someone drive you there first ... LOL! and hopefully the lake won't be too busy and you won't run into anyone ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

We just came across this place and luv it. It is an old double school house, all renovated and beautiful. It is on just over an acre of land so lots of room for my dogs, and will probably get another dog and a cat for the mice, lol. The grow will be set up within the first few days there, lol
Big plans there for that. There is so much potential there and really only 30 minutes for where I am in the city. 



tahoe58 said:


> yea ... totally understand ... I'm doing a once a month or so review of avilable properties and their pricing and amentieis ..... I want the space outside to do a "proper" (english accent emphasis) Monstro-Sativa grow ..... oh yea baby ....
> 
> So how much space did you get? I love the countryside in that part of the world ... Walking On !!~~~~
> 
> Hey com'n by my journal .... my top44 is exploding at the seems again .... and I have a couple of subcool femmms developinbg too .... hmmmmmm.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> We just came across this place and luv it. It is an old double school house, all renovated and beautiful. It is on just over an acre of land so lots of room for my dogs, and will probably get another dog and a cat for the mice, lol. The grow will be set up within the first few days there, lol
> Big plans there for that. There is so much potential there and really only 30 minutes for where I am in the city.


nice. i like the country near the city. right now im an hour from chicago and i have a river and trees across the street from my house and cornfields surrounding my town.

i dig it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

To have no one right there when you are outside enjoying your backyard will be the best. Plus venting out to a cow pasture is the best . 



SlikWiLL13 said:


> nice. i like the country near the city. right now im an hour from chicago and i have a river and trees across the street from my house and cornfields surrounding my town.
> 
> i dig it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

muy excellente senora (y tu hombre) - I am so happy for you (and your dogs .... always had dogs ... miss them).


Chiceh said:


> We just came across this place and luv it. It is an old double school house, all renovated and beautiful. It is on just over an acre of land so lots of room for my dogs, and will probably get another dog and a cat for the mice, lol. The grow will be set up within the first few days there, lol
> Big plans there for that. There is so much potential there and really only 30 minutes for where I am in the city.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Yipee!!! Waked and baked!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yipee!!! Waked and baked!!


 Yeesssssiirrr
wake n bake indeed


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

Sticking pinkie toe in.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Sticking pinkie toe in.......


*pushes from behind*

SPLASH


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

Into the BAN water!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

its great CJ com'n by ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I'm firing up right now. hang on.... 

Should mosquito larvae be an indication to change bong water??


----------



## loke (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm wakin n bakin off some really fine brick weed this mornin, yeah that's right, some really strong bagweed. It's like a nice caviar between Kush nugs of which I'm currently in the process of lowering my tolerance of. Wow I typed the word 'of' a lot there didn't I? Lol haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

I do believe so but go ahead do some research .... meanwhile take a hit and tell me how that workss for ya ! hahahaha!


CrackerJax said:


> Okay, I'm firing up right now. hang on....
> 
> Should mosquito larvae be an indication to change bong water??


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I have malaria now....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL! the side effects of the medication are minor, loss of hair, heart palpitations, and blackening of the stool .... u'll be ok (I think)


CrackerJax said:


> I think I have malaria now....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

hahahahaha .... ohhh fuk .... ok ... that's it ... many many points to you for that .... ROFLMAO .....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

let's crack out the DEVO...... Mongoloid!!!

[youtube]ZWmf7r_37eA[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahahah.... DEVO!!!! 



[youtube]GGQQrA9oSDU[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

hilarious thanks ....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]GGQQrA9oSDU[/youtube]


awesome!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

All net!!! ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

[youtube]FHLhFInuZTw[/youtube]


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

Well you didn't get it from my Wake n Bake . Fire it uP. 



CrackerJax said:


> I think I have malaria now....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

sounds like a cool name for a new strain. can i keep it?

"that shit will fuck you up."

malaria


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 29, 2009)

Beware, rant contained in post....

Isnt it ironic that a person will sing a popular song named "isnt it ironic" when in reality it isnt ironic at all.

[youtube]8v9yUVgrmPY[/youtube]

10,000 spoons when all you need is a knife isnt ironic, its called prison

No smoking sign on your cigarette break could mean you work at a hospital

Good advice that you just didnt take is dumb

None of it is ironic


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like a cool name for a new strain. can i keep it?
> 
> "that shit will fuck you up."
> 
> malaria


It does sound like a winner eh?  You've got the symptoms, I have the cure....malaria.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Baking again... I need it today!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 29, 2009)

Still baking here, gotta luv it .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

took a 4 hour nap. i'm now waking and baking.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

u sure u ain't from friggin texas ... big trees, big naps, big buds ... hahahaha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

smokey mcsmokester stopped by. he saw the hash doobie holder i made and just had to try it out. once i fired that thing up is was all over. i'll go to the lake tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Bake time!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

morning chiceh ... just like ole times ... hahaha ... my fav wake and bake'n girl - ok well there was Lacy too ....) .....the west and east Canada are in harmony again ... yea right! hahahaha!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

Heya Tahoe, some things never change eh?  



tahoe58 said:


> morning chiceh ... just like ole times ... hahaha ... my fav wake and bake'n girl - ok well there was Lacy too ....) .....the west and east Canada are in harmony again ... yea right! hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

its always nice when the really really good things do not change ... I hope your day is GrAnD ! when did you say u were moving?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

The close date is end of September, but I need to get this house in order to list and sell now, lol. 



tahoe58 said:


> its always nice when the really really good things do not change ... I hope your day is GrAnD ! when did you say u were moving?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea ... done that a lil'too often and have some less than pleasureable memories from that .... otherwise, how's your world been?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

It's been great and only going to get better. I am not looking forward to the work involved in moving but the end result is worth it. 
How are you doing these days Tahoe? Any big travel plans this year?



tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... yea ... done that a lil'too often and have some less than pleasureable memories from that .... otherwise, how's your world been?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 30, 2009)

morning all. got some finely cured NL in a freshly cleaned bowl.

i share.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

yea I hear ya on that one ... a new place...new things to discover ...its all an adventure .... traveling? I had a trip to NZ/Tasmania on paper but decided I needed to defer that, but the kids and I went to Baja (Feb) and Cali (Mar-Apr) so we've had a fair share of traveling this year. Los'n'lots of plans .... my life has settled into a very pleasant rhythm at the moment .... can't remember what kinda dogs do you have?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

this is one of the places I would look at in the spring if it was available and I was ready ... this is on twenty acres


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

That place on 20 aces look cool. I want to travel more in the next few years too. My dogs are Labrador Retrievers. Once we move, there will be another dog and cat added to the pack and who knows what else of the years, lol. 



tahoe58 said:


> yea I hear ya on that one ... a new place...new things to discover ...its all an adventure .... traveling? I had a trip to NZ/Tasmania on paper but decided I needed to defer that, but the kids and I went to Baja (Feb) and Cali (Mar-Apr) so we've had a fair share of traveling this year. Los'n'lots of plans .... my life has settled into a very pleasant rhythm at the moment .... can't remember what kinda dogs do you have?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

that's great .... my trip to Aussie is still the most special experience I have had in the recent past. All I have to do is scroll through the photos of the rainforests, and beaches, and the dive boat on the GBR .... and I get goosebumps all over again. What a fabulous trip that was. In a way one reason why I postponed the next big one is cuz the effects of the last one are still lingering. And I've become much better at enjoying my own backyard. I took the summer off this year so my son and I are basically spending the whole summer together. very cool idea. Good luck with ur move, and thanks for the chat ... always good to hear from you.....walk on!!~~


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

That is awesome Tahoe, I am happy for you. I would luv to have the summer off, in fact never work again unless its tending to gardens, lol. 



tahoe58 said:


> that's great .... my trip to Aussie is still the most special experience I have had in the recent past. All I have to do is scroll through the photos of the rainforests, and beaches, and the dive boat on the GBR .... and I get goosebumps all over again. What a fabulous trip that was. In a way one reason why I postponed the next big one is cuz the effects of the last one are still lingering. And I've become much better at enjoying my own backyard. I took the summer off this year so my son and I are basically spending the whole summer together. very cool idea. Good luck with ur move, and thanks for the chat ... always good to hear from you.....walk on!!~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

many thanks ... the folks at RIU were in on the support that I received through some continued difficult times and for that I will always be grateful. I have made and like keeping my RIU friends. Not working again ... yea that would be sweet. Just ggrow and grow and live and be and be ..... I started futures trading about five months ago .... like picking money off the money tree .... and that is exactly my goal. I am going to re-evaluate where I am at the end of the summer ... but its looking like it might just work out ... cheers!


Chiceh said:


> That is awesome Tahoe, I am happy for you. I would luv to have the summer off, in fact never work again unless its tending to gardens, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

Good things happen to good people.........sometimes  Great to hear Tah 

Want to make a million bucks in the stock market? First, start with 2 million..........


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

hahahaha ... thanks man .... yea ... the holes that are dug are VERY deep for sure .... manging the risk and controlling losses is the name of the game .... but what a set of mental gymnastics .... fukin incredible .... absolutely no holds barred VERTICAL learning curve .... there is no certainty. I fukin luv it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

There is certainty in certain higher up circles, but that's a tough nut to crack.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

yes I suppose .... but truly moving markets is a pretty complex thing (or so I still believe .... I certainly could be wrong ...)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

i woke up again. 
baking now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

Tahoe, ur not wrong. you are very right and need to keep that in mind. I like the slower game of IPO's. It's sure beats the racetrack... Asian markets are up 71% this year... 


FDD, I'm hitting some hash in ur honor today....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Tahoe, ur not wrong. you are very right and need to keep that in mind. I like the slower game of IPO's. It's sure beats the racetrack... Asian markets are up 71% this year...
> 
> 
> FDD, I'm hitting some hash in ur honor today....


hey thanks ... IPO's sure have been slow .... though consolidation will continue still for some time I expect. S&P busting 1000 today or so it is said, and Dow is sitting above 9200. My cashing out is planned for 1070 and 9700 .... we'll see what that brings ... 

I miss really really good hash .... I haven't had any in decades ... I'm very jealous ! hahahaha!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

IPO's are a good indication of the business climate. The US is in a fog (on purpose I'm afraid), look elsewhere for IPO's.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha, I just had a nap so get to wake n bake twice today.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

double your pleasure, double your fun .... chew double double double mint gum .... OMG ... I just AGED myself bigtime!! hahaha!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

Buy as much gold and precious metals you can. Those are really the only things with true value. 



tahoe58 said:


> yes I suppose .... but truly moving markets is a pretty complex thing (or so I still believe .... I certainly could be wrong ...)?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Morning gang!! Waked and baked


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

i had my lighter in my sweatpants pocket. i changed into my board shorts, making sure to remove the lighter from the pocket first. i put on the shorts and go to grab my lighter. where the fuck did i set it? i've torn the house apart twice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Lmao!! Buy a new one!! Hahaha

baking again!!heh


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha, I have done that so many times, now I put lighters all over so I find at least one when looking, lol. 



fdd2blk said:


> i had my lighter in my sweatpants pocket. i changed into my board shorts, making sure to remove the lighter from the pocket first. i put on the shorts and go to grab my lighter. where the fuck did i set it? i've torn the house apart twice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

it's my "good" lighter. 
50 dollar refillable.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

have 13 lighters lying around when I'm not looking for em...

The worst is when the cigarette smokers come over.... If you know what I mean...
* where's that damn lighter * lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

"sorry" to hear

 hahahahah
have fun !! Lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's my "good" lighter.
> 50 dollar refillable.



This is why I buy the Bic 5 packs, they are like $5. No worries when I can't find them, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

my wife found it after all my rustling woke her. it was on the bathroom sink. i never went in there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

The oppussum must have put it there


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> The oppussum must have put it there



i bet he did.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

hahahaha .... the ole'lighter at the bathroom sink trick .... sure sure Maxwell, Chaos did it FurSure .... hahahah! glad u found it ... I lost onna those torches .... cigar lighters ... after losing it, I'm with Chiceh ... 5 pkg of bics and their place strategically ....ALL OVER THE HOUSE ...hahahaha! Walking On!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Bake time


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2009)

Still baking here. Today is a rest day, then the real work starts tomorrow.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

rest away Chiceh ..... baking as well ..... a quiet and enjoyably relaxing day ... Walk On!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Afternoon bake!!


----------



## MidnightToke (Jul 30, 2009)

how do i post threads?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 30, 2009)

Its time to roll a fatty, and I mean a fatty of some high quality Bubba Kush.
Hopefully I can finish it myself, we will see


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

pick me pick me pick me ... I'll Help I'll Help ... REally .... I won't do any bogarting that joint ... 

[youtube]eWin5jKEI5k[/youtube]



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Its time to roll a fatty, and I mean a fatty of some high quality Bubba Kush.
> Hopefully I can finish it myself, we will see


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

MidnightToke said:


> how do i post threads?


Hit new threads at top of page


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

just woke from my after lake nap. now where's that bong?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 30, 2009)

whoa! this thread is open again!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just woke from my after lake nap. now where's that bong?


 didnt you take a 4 hour nap earlier today? or was that yesterday?
anyways I guess it doesnt matter, Im doing my goodnight bake now


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> took a 4 hour nap. i'm now waking and baking.


 my bad it was yesterday...

that would be bad ass though... wake and bake 3 times in 1 day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Bake time


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bake time


quite........

its funny

.2 is all me AND my wife need,   smoking the same strains for a year........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

they would find me 1/2 way up clinging to a rock crying, ............ http://wimp.com/scariesttrail/


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.manofest.com/Content/the-10-funniest-duis-caught-on-camera.html

anyone got a coldy?


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 30, 2009)

i smoke 2 joints in the mornin
i smoke 2 joints at night
i smoke 2 joints in the afternoon 
it makes me feel alright.


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 30, 2009)

why did you re-open this thread just to go around and close other peoples threads?

Makes no sense? 

The thread "do you think guns should be banned" wasnt getting crazy with insults or hatred. It was a simple debate among fellow potheads. I feel this is biased censorship and needs to be stopped.




lock threads with spam, personal attacks yes. 
lock threads with freedom of speach, no.


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 30, 2009)

I understand that some threads serve no purpose, and should be locked, t]like these
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/220596-im-gay.html
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/220702-mystic-clown-150-may-gansta.html

but the one about guns being banned? wtf
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/219134-does-anyone-else-think-guns.html
it wasnt getting crazy out of control, it was a simple debate among fellow potheads, nothing more/
I know we've already lost our freedom of speech in America, but on a marijuana growing site too? Come on man


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 30, 2009)

made no sense chiceh is a very strict admin id love to speak my mind about what i think of her actions but can't since shes got everyone on a very short leash


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 30, 2009)

i got the im gay thread locked lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> I understand that some threads serve no purpose, and should be locked, t]like these
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/220596-im-gay.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/220702-mystic-clown-150-may-gansta.html
> 
> ...


those are all closed as well. 

stfu with the freedom of speech. you don't even know what it means. 
you are free from BEING PROSECUTED for the words you speak. i think the term you seek is "censorship".


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Awake and baking


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

didn't mean to be a dick. sorry.


----------



## bendyouoverbaby (Jul 31, 2009)

ya know the other day i got soooooo fuckin high that i took a dump im my water tank. and i gotta say DAAAAMMMMMMM my babys LOVE it! 

I cant wait to smoke um up yo!


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

bendyouoverbaby said:


> ya know the other day i got soooooo fuckin high that i took a dump im my water tank. and i gotta say DAAAAMMMMMMM my babys LOVE it!
> 
> I cant wait to smoke um up yo!


 fuckin poser


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgive you.... Lol

one love


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

One Ringy Dingy .... Two Ringy Dingy .... Three Ringy Dingy ..... it's .... Wake and Bake Time ...... its FriDay!! and it's Friday of a LOng Weekend!! whhooooo .... oh wait ... I don't have to go to work any more ... hahahaha .... whooohhhoooo anyway !


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2009)

Good FRYDAY morning Wake n Bake.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hey Chiceh, good luck and much energy to you today in your day of hard work .... it'll be Grand for sure. Walk On!!~~~


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Chiceh, good luck and much energy to you today in your day of hard work .... it'll be Grand for sure. Walk On!!~~~



Oh geesh, you had to remind me of the work i have to do, thanks , lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry chiceh ..... my bad my bad


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2009)

I got all day, time to Fire this up a bit more.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

a stoner's mantra ... I can do it later .... I'll be in a better frame of mind


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

WTF ..... that's wake up and BARF ..... FukinMakeMeSick. 


bendyouoverbaby said:


> ya know the other day i got soooooo fuckin high that i took a dump im my water tank. and i gotta say DAAAAMMMMMMM my babys LOVE it!
> 
> I cant wait to smoke um up yo!


----------



## goten (Jul 31, 2009)

just got finised packin the bowl
with some good ol w.widow..hehe 
sooooooooo nice......
chiceh is missing a tooth..lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2009)

goten said:


> just got finised packin the bowl
> with some good ol w.widow..hehe
> sooooooooo nice......
> chiceh is missing a tooth..lol.


Ya that's my gap .


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 31, 2009)

Had to run in and fire one up!  

Shuttle just came in, and this time the double sonic booms were right on top of me. I get them all the time, but this one was by far the strongest... Every dog within earshot went nuts....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

how cool is that .... !!!


----------



## goten (Jul 31, 2009)

crackerjax ran out of milk..hehehe...
but it looks like you got plenty tahoe..lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 31, 2009)

Sonic booms scare minorities in sector7.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Awake and baking!!


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jul 31, 2009)

Whats good rollitup. Tokin it right now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Sup mystic! Taking another hit for you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

waking and baking with coffee and buds.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sup mystic! Taking another hit for you


Goodmornin


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 31, 2009)

just awoke...now i take my toke..

what's good riu?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2009)

Taking a break n bake .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Sup smokey


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 31, 2009)

sup docta! 

o man...i have to clean my fish tanks today....

so how is everyones garden growing? lush i hope


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

very, Im happy...... no wake and bake for me........ work and bake for me  ...... now I eat


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 31, 2009)

I just dont get it is all.
This thread isnt even needed, yet it was re-opened. wake n bake, thousands of posts, wake n bake. 
So a mod doesnt want to talk about gun control, bam it gets closed. Seems biased and unfair. 
There are thousands of other people here too, why cant we talk about what we want to talk about?
Obviously, any subject with religion or politics can get hot, but there wasnt anything crazy or out of control in the gun thread, or many others Ive seen closed.
There are other ways to solve an issue rather than closing it everytime you dont like it. 
You can always chime in with your two cents, spread some love, "lets chill guys" or "peace and love".
Garden Knowm had this policy and it worked


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> I just dont get it is all.
> This thread isnt even needed, yet it was re-opened. wake n bake, thousands of posts, wake n bake.
> So a mod doesnt want to talk about gun control, bam it gets closed. Seems biased and unfair.
> There are thousands of other people here too, why cant we talk about what we want to talk about?
> ...


i did not close the thread but i personally feel it had no place here. such as porn.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

bong break!!


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 31, 2009)

I know, thats kinda my point though. A mod didnt like it, felt like it was pointless and closed it. without any reguard to the other people who are pasionate about such subjects..
If you dont like it, dont read it. If its in the wrong section, move it. 
Its toke and talk... for everybody. Whatever anybody wants to talk about. Right?
Im not trying to hate or start a fight, but I do feel like sometimes threads get closed unnecesarily.
Lets try another aproach, eh?

Also, thank you for closing those damn spammers


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> I know, thats kinda my point though. A mod didnt like it, felt like it was pointless and closed it. without any reguard to the other people who are pasionate about such subjects..
> If you dont like it, dont read it. If its in the wrong section, move it.
> Its toke and talk... for everybody. Whatever anybody wants to talk about. Right?
> Im not trying to hate or start a fight, but I do feel like sometimes threads get closed unnecesarily.
> ...




no, you can not talk about ANYTHING you want. and you can't post porn. or gore photos. or dead kittens, ......... you should try to respect the site as a whole. threads that cause drama and controversy get people banned unnecessarily. we try to nip them in the bud before it gets out of hand. as mods we were given the power to decide when this is necessary. not everyone will always agree. we do our best though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

you all are doing a fine job, keep it up! I'm not being biased either, look at my home page, I got an infraction made me change my style up a little for the better...glad it happened in the longrun....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

this is a thread about waking up and smoking pot. we are a pot growing forum. can we please try to stay on topic so we don't have to close this thread again. 


thank you.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 31, 2009)

IMO it was in bad taste to open it so soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry, half awake and got a lot of catch up baking to do...


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, you can not talk about ANYTHING you want. and you can't post porn. or gore photos. or dead kittens, ......... you should try to respect the site as a whole. threads that cause drama and controversy get people banned unnecessarily. we try to nip them in the bud before it gets out of hand. as mods we were given the power to decide when this is necessary. not everyone will always agree. we do our best though.


you are right, but there was no porn, no gore, no dead kittens. It was one persons dislike of a subject that got it closed.
and yes you are right again, respect the site as a whole, and respect the fact that other people have diffrerent intrests and we are a diverse group.
saying that you lock threads before they get out of control is kinda like obamas pre crime imprisonment.
and even if somebody does say something off color they should be punished, not everybody 
Give them an infraction, and post a reason so that everybody knows the consequenses to personal attacks. Hopefuly to deter another posters future actions.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> you are right, but there was no porn, no gore, no dead kittens. It was one persons dislike of a subject that got it closed.
> and yes you are right again, respect the site as a whole, and respect the fact that other people have diffrerent intrests and we are a diverse group.
> saying that you lock threads before they get out of control is kinda like obamas pre crime imprisonment.
> and even if somebody does say something off color they should be punished, not everybody
> Give them an infraction, and post a reason so that everybody knows the consequenses to personal attacks. Hopefuly to deter another posters future actions.


you are showing NO respect for this thread. even after i asked politely to stop. the threads closed. get over it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> you are right, but there was no porn, no gore, no dead kittens. It was one persons dislike of a subject that got it closed.
> and yes you are right again, respect the site as a whole, and respect the fact that other people have diffrerent intrests and we are a diverse group.
> saying that you lock threads before they get out of control is kinda like obamas pre crime imprisonment.
> and even if somebody does say something off color they should be punished, not everybody
> Give them an infraction, and post a reason so that everybody knows the consequenses to personal attacks. Hopefuly to deter another posters future actions.


Sorry to interject FDD........


Bigrintxas:
All they are trying to do is prevent people from being unnecessarily banned due to the heated nature of the unrelated subjects that are being discussed (or argued about)........ and prevent predator subject spammers from plastering unrelated crap all over THIS site, which is a marijuana growing site...... there are hundreds of gun control and other forums for just those purposes...... I personally prefer these issues don't cloud the judgement of a person who may be deciding on this site..... or cannabis users anywhere ....... maybe I just smoked too much after work........

lol

work n bake..... anyone else??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

enjoy!
[youtube]UculXjdcSYs[/youtube]
baking again!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

ahhhh youtube denied bro.... I know the song....

sure your baking enough???

we should go another round just to be sure eh?

just to be sure


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are showing NO respect for this thread. even after i asked politely to stop. the threads closed. get over it.


 I was typing while you posted, I was unaware at the time.

My intentions were not to disrespect anyone, or anyones thread. I have not been rude or insulting or thrown personal attacks either. 
I do have concerns about threads being closed unnecessarily. I didnt want to open a new thread about it as Im sure it would be closed asap. 
Thats why I posted here.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> I was typing while you posted, I was unaware at the time.
> 
> My intentions were not to disrespect anyone, or anyones thread. I have not been rude or insulting or thrown personal attacks either.
> I do have concerns about threads being closed unnecessarily. I didnt want to open a new thread about it as Im sure it would be closed asap.
> Thats why I posted here.


 
you baked yet???

If not....

How about joining us???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry about the video hi big tex! bye guys!! burning one down babylon!! whee!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

i just woke up Lara Croft. her and i are baking while trying to make it thru the underwolrd, ...................



[youtube]VpsNES_zVj4[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

heheheheh watchout for the big trees that give off that funny smell.... it's hard to get the resin off of ya after!!!!!


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you baked yet???
> 
> If not....
> 
> How about joining us???


 it'll be 420 in 20 minutes. see ya then


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I'll put some hash oil on this next bowl . . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

evening bake!! ahhhh


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> evening bake!! ahhhh


 yes actually midnite bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I think I'll put some hash oil on this next bowl . . . .



fuck yeah, i'm in.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck yeah, i'm in.


Was this thread closed? Or maybe I was just really high . . . . probably both.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Was this thread closed? Or maybe I was just really high . . . . probably both.


sounds like the past to me. i'm looking forward, to this next hit.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like the past to me. i'm looking forward, to this next hit.


I'll smoke to that one 

What was your final yield on your stadium set-up fdd?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 31, 2009)

Would you look at that..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'll smoke to that one
> 
> What was your final yield on your stadium set-up fdd?


2 pounds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

nice sig johnny, I heard that somewhere before....Lmao!! hahahaha


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 pounds.


Shit I hope I'm not overestimating mine then, this hindu-kush is supposed to be a "very high yield" according to the breeder.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Was this thread closed? Or maybe I was just really high . . . . probably both.


Well, I'll be DAMNED! NG!!

Big ole hug! I love you! I've missed you!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice sig johnny, I heard that somewhere before....Lmao!! hahahaha


Dr. Green! Aloha, baby! 

How's that city council problem going?

I'm having problems with the school board. Wanna come out here and help me out??? 

xoxoxos


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 31, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Well, I'll be DAMNED! NG!!
> 
> Big ole hug! I love you! I've missed you!


Love back at you LG . . . my stolen internet has been working great lately. It's actually faster and more reliable than any I've ever paid for. Go figure . . . .

I met a hottie who studies gastronomy when I was down in mexico . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

hahaha sup leilani, shits still the same here in kauai politics,,,, monotone and dull

love back at ya!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

hella funny  http://www.maniacworld.com/worst-cat-jump-ever.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

ahahahaha
face plant!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

wait a minute,,,,did he land on his feet? that's even more hilarious!! ahahahaha


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 1, 2009)

holy shit im soo fuckin blazed rite now just smoked 2 blunts of sum jack faced em'


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

goodnight bake
[youtube]gJ556XrSsUM&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Goodmornin


You're a virgin, bro.


----------



## PVS (Aug 1, 2009)

i can't wake n bake unless i have some extremely kind body-high bud. 
anything less would just wreck my day and turn me into a vegetable....havent had that kind in over 8 years.

in short: no wake n bake for me...................yet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

PVS said:


> i can't wake n bake unless i have some extremely kind body-high bud.
> anything less would just wreck my day and turn me into a vegetable....havent had that kind in over 8 years.
> 
> in short: no wake n bake for me...................yet


I just woke up from the best nap ever. I munched on a ginger snap cookie I had made. I have 12 cookies ...each one has ~1/8oz. in it. I'm hoping to be out of my mind in about an hour or so. Cheers.


----------



## PVS (Aug 1, 2009)

oddly i'm not jealous. i cant seem to get stoned via my stomach. and yes i had the goooooooooood shit...never got anything off it though. strange, yes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

PVS said:


> oddly i'm not jealous. i cant seem to get stoned via my stomach. and yes i had the goooooooooood shit...never got anything off it though. strange, yes?


I know plenty of people who can't get high off of edibles. I think it would be a metabolism problem. 
I get lifted off of edibles. I just get impatient so I end up ripping into my bong while I'm waiting for them to kick in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2009)

PVS said:


> i can't wake n bake unless i have some extremely kind body-high bud.
> anything less would just wreck my day and turn me into a vegetable....havent had that kind in over 8 years.
> 
> in short: no wake n bake for me...................yet


you just gotta break thru that wall. 


[youtube]xt6V3Ic72nE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice!! sleepwalking bake!!!Lmao


----------



## PVS (Aug 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I know plenty of people who can't get high off of edibles. I think it would be a metabolism problem.
> I get lifted off of edibles. I just get impatient so I end up ripping into my bong while I'm waiting for them to kick in.


 i get a mild add to my buzz if i smoke up as well....thats after consuming an amount of weed that could smoke me stoned for a week straight. same goes for smoking hash. all hash does is mellow me out kinda like a mild codeine, but a (real) cuban cigar can do the same for me. *shrug*

...but the bong hits me just right so i won't bitch. i just find it odd.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

PVS said:


> i get a mild add to my buzz if i smoke up as well....thats after consuming an amount of weed that could smoke me stoned for a week straight. same goes for smoking hash. all hash does is mellow me out kinda like a mild codeine, but a (real) cuban cigar can do the same for me. *shrug*
> 
> ...but the bong hits me just right so i won't bitch. i just find it odd.


A cuban cigar has gotten you to feel a mild coediene buzz? 
Ive had my share of cubans but not the kind your talking about..


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 1, 2009)

I miss wake and bakes I usually don't have enough weed to do it


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wakin and Bakin this fine SAturday morning .... sun is shining voffee is fresh dark roast .... the world is perfect.

sounds to me like u gotta git growin .....


PVS said:


> i can't wake n bake unless i have some extremely kind body-high bud.
> anything less would just wreck my day and turn me into a vegetable....havent had that kind in over 8 years.
> 
> in short: no wake n bake for me...................yet


fukin A yesssirreeeeee ......


fdd2blk said:


> you just gotta break thru that wall.


you and Mr.pvs up there need to get together and git growin .....


Kushman1995 said:


> I miss wake and bakes I usually don't have enough weed to do it


I wish all fellow farmers a GrAnD day .... Walking On!!~~~~~

An Just to be sure let's All Do A Safety Dance .... hahahaha!

[youtube]HcOZ6xFxJqg[/youtube]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, well it was until I see this thread getting jacked again.

I am going to rant here:

Why must people whine and bitch about threads being closed, they are closed for a reason not just because I want to. Get over it and don't go posting complaining about it in every thread. If you have an issue with a mod, address it to them in private, not in open forums. 

When does school start back up?


Anyways Fire it uP, I need to get real baked.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

with ya Chiceh .... burn one .... and then we can all walk on ...


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so with you Tahoe, Fire it uP. 



tahoe58 said:


> with ya Chiceh .... burn one .... and then we can all walk on ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

done .... done ..... And DONE ..... hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

and BaKIn AgaiN ... I love this Bar ..... hahahaha! 

[youtube]q85rPq1u9sc&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU, well it was until I see this thread getting jacked again.
> 
> I am going to rant here:
> 
> ...


Not soon enough. I wish these kids would stay the hell off my lawn!


----------



## LifenLoyalty (Aug 1, 2009)

:: hell yea im glad its the weekend i was getting sick of school. And Slightly Stoopid Tonight in orlando!!!!!


----------



## Bigrintxas (Aug 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU, well it was until I see this thread getting jacked again.
> 
> I am going to rant here:
> 
> ...


Im guessing you are referring to me in an open forum, not in private like you said it should be done. what is it called when someone says dont to do something but then they do it themselves? 

And by the way, Im simply stating a concern I have about threads being unnecessarily closed. I dont think its wrong to close all threads, as some threads do need to be closed. I just think sometimes mods abuse the power to their own liking. because they dont like the subject.


Please do not feel attacked, as I have not insulted you, nor attacked you. 
You are the one resorting to rudeness with your "whendoes school start" comment and telling me Im bitchy and whining.

When, none of those are correct assupmtions. Please try to keep an open mind


----------



## Bigrintxas (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it is fair to say that I have not one time insulted anybody here, go back and re-read my posts.
Never once have I been rude to one of my fellow RIU members. yet people feel the need to hurl insults and incorrect assumptions at me just because I have concerns. 



[email protected] said:


> Not soon enough. I wish these kids would stay the hell off my lawn!


 I am older than you, and Ive been here longer.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry you took that personally, it was not meant just for you. There are lots of bitchy whiners on here, lol. 
If you have a problem with me or any other mod on this site for the choices we make, take it up with Rollitup. 
My comment about school, have you seen the rise in members since summer started? All these kids jumping on the RIU wagon. This is a growing weed and weed culture site. Yes there are sections dedicated to certain things. Guns and porn are not any of them. There are many other sites out there for that. 

As for my open mind, you will probably never find a chick with a mind as open as mine. Be cool and chill. 



Bigrintxas said:


> Im guessing you are referring to me in an open forum, not in private like you said it should be done. what is it called when someone says dont to do something but then they do it themselves?
> 
> And by the way, Im simply stating a concern I have about threads being unnecessarily closed. I dont think its wrong to close all threads, as some threads do need to be closed. I just think sometimes mods abuse the power to their own liking. because they dont like the subject.
> 
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Oh I am so sorry you took that personally, it was not meant just for you. There are lots of bitchy whiners on here, lol.
> If you have a problem with me or any other mod on this site for the choices we make, take it up with Rollitup.
> My comment about school, have you seen the rise in members since summer started? All these kids jumping on the RIU wagon. This is a growing weed and weed culture site. Yes there are sections dedicated to certain things. Guns and porn are not any of them. There are many other sites out there for that.
> 
> As for my open mind, you will probably never find a chick with a mind as open as mine. Be cool and chill.


----------



## Mokie (Aug 1, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> Im guessing you are referring to me in an open forum, not in private like you said it should be done. what is it called when someone says dont to do something but then they do it themselves?
> 
> And by the way, Im simply stating a concern I have about threads being unnecessarily closed. I dont think its wrong to close all threads, as some threads do need to be closed. I just think sometimes mods abuse the power to their own liking. because they dont like the subject.
> 
> ...



The term is hypocrisy.

As in, he was being hypocritical.


----------



## Bigrintxas (Aug 1, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Oh I am so sorry you took that personally, it was not meant just for you. There are lots of bitchy whiners on here, lol.
> If you have a problem with me or any other mod on this site for the choices we make, take it up with Rollitup.
> My comment about school, have you seen the rise in members since summer started? All these kids jumping on the RIU wagon. This is a growing weed and weed culture site. Yes there are sections dedicated to certain things. Guns and porn are not any of them. There are many other sites out there for that.
> 
> As for my open mind, you will probably never find a chick with a mind as open as mine. Be cool and chill.


I respect you chiceh. And I would love to move on. Lets all smoke a bowl and get high together



Mokie said:


> The term is hypocrisy.
> 
> As in, he was being hypocritical.


 Well, I felt like it would be rude and insulting to call her a name. Thats why I didnt use that word. And thats why I would like to encourage you to do the same. Please, refrain from name calling

Also, lets spread the love, not the hate.
We will all disagree from time to time, but I think its cool that we can come together and put our differences aside for one common goal.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2009)

I will smoke to that!.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

a mass move to Fire It Up!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> a mass move to Fire It Up!!


 I just fired up my home grown BUBBA KUSH.... I think its Mother... maybe Jenni haha I dont know, whoever it was its pretty damn tastey


----------



## NCkush (Aug 1, 2009)

some kushage is being blazed righttt nowww 

happy wake and bake to all!!!


----------



## PVS (Aug 1, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> A cuban cigar has gotten you to feel a mild coediene buzz?


i shit you not. gotta be the real deal though.



tahoe58 said:


> you and Mr.pvs up there need to get together and git growin .....


mr. pvs is currently growing lowryder#1. unfortunately it'll be like 6 weeks till harvest and mr.pvs has nothing but shwag


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe be sad for misterpvs ..... tell pvs to get his shit together better and grow more or smoke less or sumthin, life is too different for me without weed ....... sound like Mongo in Blazing Saddles  ahahahaha!


PVS said:


> mr. pvs is currently growing lowryder#1. unfortunately it'll be like 6 weeks till harvest and mr.pvs has nothing but shwag


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2009)

coffee in one hand, bong in the other. 

mornin' all ...........................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Morning gang! Wake up bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm my bong is still packed , late morning bake for me


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2009)

Still baking here.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

u betchya .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Coffee is finish and just working on finishing my donut and this half joint. Fire in the hole!! *puff, puff, pass*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2009)

Tahoe, I have to tell you how hot your avatar is, damn, lol. I am sure you hear it all the time. 




tahoe58 said:


> u betchya .....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahahaha ... yes I do .... but that in no way diminishes your thoughts which remain most appreciated nonetheless ... walking On!!~~


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 1, 2009)

damn so baked... gotta love saturdays

I can smoke until Im stoned... then I can smoke some more, and then more... saturdays are great

btw... what is IBID? just got one from my rep section

IBID? never heard of that one

much love


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 1, 2009)

just woke up soo im bakeing now hold up...smokina fat cigar like jay


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

Bigrintxas said:


> I think it is fair to say that I have not one time insulted anybody here, go back and re-read my posts.
> Never once have I been rude to one of my fellow RIU members. yet people feel the need to hurl insults and incorrect assumptions at me just because I have concerns.
> 
> 
> I am older than you, and Ive been here longer.


I have no idea who you are ...so I wasn't referring to you at all. I apologize if you thought that I was.
How do you know how old I am?  I'm happy that you've been here longer than me. That's just swell.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

I smoked phat wake n bake drank a pot of coffee saw pretty plants..... now I am ready to sweat and work hard


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Morning everyone..Damn woke up at 2, gotta love saturdays.

Wake and bake time


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

IBID ...... LOL!


bigtomatofarmer said:


> damn so baked... gotta love saturdays
> 
> I can smoke until Im stoned... then I can smoke some more, and then more... saturdays are great
> 
> ...


 
its used in written papers where the same referennce is used ..... and IBID just means the same as the one above ... or as before .... or I second the motion or .... u get the idea .... like ...like .... I like SAturdays too ..... hahahahaha !!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll bake to that!! Lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll use the Past and Present Tense ... and say ... I'm baked to that .... but thinking its a good time to bake again .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Who gave it to ya??? Lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

the ole boogie man?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Im baked to that!!! I love it....... and I'll bake to that


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

oh hell I'm going back to the trough ..... more immediate baking in my future ... excellent .... it ....it .... its saturday right? LOL!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome [youtube]fsaEvyHNZGs&NR[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2009)

just woke up from my 4 hour nap. smoking some santa berry tonight. coffee sounds good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

deja vu .... whoa ... I read this yesterday ... Am I still in yesterday ... brb ....gotta do another bowl ... LOL!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Evening bake!!Like The person above me...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

IBID ... I'm liking this .... (again) .... I liking this ALOT (again) ....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Morning all, Wake n Bake time. Fire it uP.


----------



## cph (Aug 2, 2009)

Good morning Chiceh!! and the rest of you to..

I'm enjoying the only wake n bake of the week, that isn't in my car on the way to work.. FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

cph ..... Chiceh ... good morning to ya ... and ya'll other tokers in this realm .... blazen a bowl ... or two .... with my morning coffee ... kids are sleeping away .... the kitchen is clean .... hahahaha! hope everyone has a fabulous day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

good morning. 
coffee and pot.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning.
> coffee and pot.


same here  good morning, 
Good smoke
Ima go harvest a littel ater


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Pot and coffee here! Wake and bake! Morning all!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2009)

coffee and pot coffee and pot . . . . . .

rippin the gator-bong .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

THat's kewl! I'll smoke 2 joints to that


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 2, 2009)

Morning everyone
Weed and tea, my favorite


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> coffee and pot coffee and pot . . . . . .
> 
> rippin the gator-bong .


I was thinkin of makin one of those, hows it workin for you?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 2, 2009)

holy shit... a bird flew in my house just a couple mins ago. it musta been scared, cuz it was shittin all over the damn place.. my girlfriend left a window open... im pissed!


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> I was thinkin of makin one of those, hows it workin for you?


it's badass. only thing I can complain about is that it's slow to clear due to it's structure and design.

I could fix it up so it uses less water for the percs, but for the first bong I've ever made I think this is pretty damn good .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Got up awhile ago from a dream,... But awaked and baked 

In my dream I was bringing home a harvest trophy.... Weird shit huh?! 
I won with a sativa pheno strain.... I need another hit  *puff, puff, puff......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm about to go take a nap. i have some new eed to try when i wake up.


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> it's badass. only thing I can complain about is that it's slow to clear due to it's structure and design.
> 
> I could fix it up so it uses less water for the percs, but for the first bong I've ever made I think this is pretty damn good .


First bong I ever made used a coca cola bottle. I've an anejo patron 750ml bottle that I'm going to make a killer water pipe out of. Thinking of recessing the bowl in the cork and drilling a hole for the mouthpiece and carb. Have to see what my local glass man has for parts, or maybe visit Pype's Palace (http://pypes.com/index.html) later this month when on the mainland to see what Patty has.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm about to go take a nap. i have some new eed to try when i wake up.




What strain?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> it's badass. only thing I can complain about is that it's slow to clear due to it's structure and design.
> 
> I could fix it up so it uses less water for the percs, but for the first bong I've ever made I think this is pretty damn good .


Ha nice man
Yeah im definatly making my self one. 
I dont have the money to buy my own bong 
...damn economy


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

hey there folks ... back at the trough for another pint .... pass the Bong please. oh oh ... here's my contribution to the community stash .... ahhhhh! don't ya just luv the aroma that gives off!! Walk InG On!!~~~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm awake. got coffee going and a bowl full of Platinum Bubba Kush.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm awake. got coffee going and a bowl full of Platinum Bubba Kush.


 Bubba Kush..... now thats what Im talkin about. 

How do you like it? Im about to do an update in my journal. Ive been really really happy with the results.

Lookin for my next strain though..... any suggestions?

I want that one hitter quitter.
Kinda like this guy, but instead of getting knocked in the face, I want to take a hit off the bong.......

[youtube]xYrMU3c_2ps[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

yea ... me too ... I'll pass on the hit in the face ... with the exception of feeling it but it not actually happening .... that's a really long name for a strain .... we need to work on that!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm smoking green crack now. .

the platinum bubba kush was really good. saving some for later.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, waked and baking here.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey there ....a good good morning to ya also. Wow ... the thunderstorm last night at 2am was so intense. I      serious thunderstorms. Not that they don't make me jump ..... but the raw energy of the storm .... I find it fascinating. Walk On to a new week ....


ah ...duh ... stoner's moment .. posted without the requisite .... W/B for the folks in RIUland ..... all donations can be sent to PO Box 58, TahoeCity, TahoeState, TahoeCountry, RIU *89451 *..... Wak'n'bakin in quaddrophonic clarity ....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 3, 2009)

morning everyone... figured i'd make my first wake and bake roll call good morning everyone post...


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2009)

Time for a workout, Fire it uP. 

*POT AEROBICS CLASS*

Roll it. Light it.
Breathe together now. 
Inhale. Hold it.
And three -- and two -- and one.
Exhale. Control the coughing.
Big happy smiles, boys!
Hold your tummies in.
OK, all together now... 
Breathe deep. 
Inhale. Hold it.
And three -- and two -- and one.
Exhale. Stop that coughing. 
Big smiles. Look happy, boys!
Release the tension.
Now you've done it!
You're stoned -- on dope. 
OK, let's take it from the top. 
Chests out. Tummies in. 
Breathe together now.
Inhale. Hold it. 
And three -- and two -- and one!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

priceless girl .... won't let me rep you again .... but it be very very good ... many thanks!!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah yes, much better now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

DITTO ..... second lift ...thank you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

tHat was exhausting! I need to bake now...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 3, 2009)

getting stoned is sometimes so much work i have to get stoned to do it and then smoke when im done to relax..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

its a fukin viscious cicrle man ... help me ... Scotty, I think she's gonna blow .... 


simpsonsampson420 said:


> getting stoned is sometimes so much work i have to get stoned to do it and then smoke when im done to relax..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 3, 2009)

it is a vicious circle... one i am all to happy to be stuck in


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

hahahahaha no doubt .... and wirth our own homegrown bud ..... it does not get any better.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 3, 2009)

nothing beats something you grew yourself... it always seems i am never happy with what i grow.. its not as good as i think it should be.. but i always get sooooo much higher from it... and everyone i know seems to think its "the best shit they have ever smoked"... but i hear that a lot so i pay little mind... its really just about me.. and my quest for perfection.. although i doubt i will ever reach a point where i think "yea, this is potent enough.. im happy"


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

no worries...we're all human ... though I suppose that can be questioned at times ... depending on the circumstances . ... FOCUS ... FOCUS .... ok ... the key from my perspective is ... perspective .... you like that trick lil'play .. there , no? ok .. FOCUS, FOCUS ..... what I try to do (when I can focus that is ....) is under promise and over deliver ..... just as all the business mantras say .... except apply it to yourself. keep your expectations reasonable, achieve them, and then move onto the next. we "take" energy from ourselves, every time we fail to meet an objective. The success of achieving your objective is the impetus to add more energy to the activity. By leaving the faiulure emotion behind you are starving it of energy, and it will never disappear but it will be rendered inactive without it being feed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice!! I'll bake to that


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 3, 2009)

Im waked now im gona go bake some biscuts..
No actual wake and bake for me this morning


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> nothing beats something you grew yourself... it always seems i am never happy with what i grow.. its not as good as i think it should be.. but i always get sooooo much higher from it... and everyone i know seems to think its "the best shit they have ever smoked"... but i hear that a lot so i pay little mind... its really just about me.. and my quest for perfection.. although i doubt i will ever reach a point where i think "yea, this is potent enough.. im happy"


I want to try SubCool's Jack's Cleaner, supposed to be some powerful shit. Harvested some TrainWreck that can be pretty mind blowing. Damn smoked too much hash oil now I can say "yea, this is potent enough . . . I'm happy"


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

good morning folks and a hearty Wakin'n'Bakin' happening this fine Tuesday morning ....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, enjoying my last day off. Fire it uP.


----------



## goten (Aug 4, 2009)

hellooooooooo riu 

im baked like potaos...hehehe..

took 3 big ol bong rips about 10 mins ago........

its 9:05 here not 7....hehe


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2009)

taking my first hit now .................................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning gang!! Bake time!!&#57367;  heh


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

and today you have the pleasure of what to be somking ... fdd?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

ok ... I know ur not somking anything ... but what are u smoking ...!? LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

&#57870;&#57868;&#57871;&#57869; morse code baby!! lol. It's all a smokescreen


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

the smoke I get....the screen ... its what I always run into when I basted ....LOL!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm smoking some OG kush that can.i.buz left with me yesterday. A+ bomb


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

excellent ... glad you like it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm baked like steak and I have Kottonmouth


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

please tell me you do not bake your steak in Hawaii ? LOL!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

rIght on for can I biz!! yipee!!

I don't cook tahoe, heheh but I do know how to make Pancakes


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning all. Well, I'm up and the dog is fed. Unexpected day off; what to do, what to do...


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm pancakes...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm so high I keep forgetting what I'm doing . . . . hey chicken! mmmm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

aFternoon bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2009)

early evening wake-n-bake.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey chiceh howcome u closed the suicide thread?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

sleepy time wake'n'baker .... cheers folks ...


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 4, 2009)

Its bake and wake time..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hey chiceh howcome u closed the suicide thread?


i never even saw it and i bet i can answer that.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Aug 4, 2009)

wake and bakes are so tight..feel so chill the rest of the day and you havent had food or water or anything in hours since you just woke up so thc pretty much takes over ur body its so tight...get extremely blazed the rest of the day too


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

Waken 'n' Baken ..morning folks .... wishing all at RIU a great day!!


----------



## goten (Aug 5, 2009)

kids are done eating and are outside playing now

 ah yea thats better.......

good mourn. yall......


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

excellent ... its raining catsn'dogs here ... playing outside not likely .... still bakin


----------



## goten (Aug 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent ... its raining catsn'dogs here ... playing outside not likely .... still bakin


that sucks...

i had my rain yesterday...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

yea in a way .... but I don't mind. I local agrocommunity needs it ....


----------



## goten (Aug 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea in a way .... but I don't mind. I local agrocommunity needs it ....


noooooo

i had to much

i had a thunderstorm the other night

when i went outside to check on my babies

i found one trashed

on the ground coverd in dirt and mud

branches were brokken...

but it was just one..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

oh yea .. .now that really sucks ... certainly one of the benefits of indoor growing ,,, hope it all works out for ya ... grow on!!~~


----------



## goten (Aug 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oh yea .. .now that really sucks ... certainly one of the benefits of indoor growing ,,, hope it all works out for ya ... grow on!!~~


i do indoor also

i just like havein a few outside

i love the nice fresh sun grown plants...

they can be so massive...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea ... i'm hoping to be able do something outdoor next year ... good luck man ... 


goten said:


> i do indoor also
> 
> i just like havein a few outside
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2009)

kush and coffee.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

morning gang! wake and bake


----------



## Erysichthon (Aug 5, 2009)

just got up and about. hitting the sneakatoke and watching up in smoke. i think ill have some orange juice.


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 5, 2009)

haha I wake and baked this morning with my gravity bong. but with some real dirty weed 

but then i took my lawnmower apart and fixed it, and finally got to trim my beloved lawn, so that sense of mechanical accomplishment made up for the dirt weed, temporarily, anyways..


----------



## breakneck (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing like a 1.5g blunt to start off the day! Ahhhhhh.


----------



## smokn (Aug 5, 2009)

No baking this am. Too much to do. But this afternoon!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2009)

Afternoon wake and bake, Trainwreck in the vape and some frosted wheat cereal . . . . I love being unemployed


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

after-lunch-bake-n-nap .... ahhhhhh ..... the flo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

bake before I head out the door break! have a awesome day gang!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2009)

eatin' granola vape break


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 5, 2009)

jumpin through hoops..... Ima take a smoke break....

FUCKIN hoops!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

2pm bake


----------



## cph (Aug 5, 2009)

I didn't realize you were 6 hours behind me there in HI. I'm enjoying the fruits of my labor for my 8 o'clock bake!! Enjoy!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2009)

i din't take a nap today. so i'm just baking.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 5, 2009)

i wish i was baking.. but im on the out and out right now.. waiting for my buddy to stop by and bring me some good news.. or a good buzz... smoke one for me guys!


----------



## Erysichthon (Aug 7, 2009)

woke up late today. still a bit hungover from last night, was drinkin cheap canadian whiskey. up and smoking some of my recent crop now


----------



## Sjerpsy (Aug 7, 2009)

Had the worst fuckin wake and bake ever...watered my plants at about 8pm, went to check on em' around 8am(they're right in my back yard) and all !!10!! were gone.Had two starting to bud nicely that were about 5 1/5 feet,the rest were about 3...never been ripped before I am amazingly angry.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

friday afternoon bak-a-thon ... I'm in !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got up from a lousy nap.... Bake time


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Wake n Bake, nothing better


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

bakin an'bakin .... A fridayBakefest it shall be ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Wake n Bake, NOTHINGS better!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

a baking nuthinfest .... fire in the hole!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Wake n Bake, Nothings Better!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

triple post .... hahahaha! nuthin's better than another bowl ..... torched ..... ash .... whhheeewwwwwwww...... aaaahhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Baked like a potato!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2009)

just woke from my after the lake nap. hitting some green crack. lost another pair of sunglasses today. launched myself at 50 MPH.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just woke from my after the lake nap. hitting some green crack. lost another pair of sunglasses today. launched myself at 50 MPH.


green crack sounds nice about now.... gunna bake and sleep a little after


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 8, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, Wake n Bake.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

good good morning to you'all ...... a masterful Saturday it will be. World WaterSki Championships. Headley. Finger Eleven ... and glorious sunshine! Time to bake the morning into existence..... oh and I'll probably take some weed to the festival ... that's usually fun right?


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Aug 8, 2009)

Sup bitches? Woke up at 7 am cuz of insane thunderstorm so I decided to smoke a bowl and watch it.

Its 3 hours later and I'm still high, about to head into my easy weekend job. Smoke a bowl, sit back and relax.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful saturday morning!!!! bake time, fire in the hole!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 8, 2009)

Great tunes and good times . 



tahoe58 said:


> good good morning to you'all ...... a masterful Saturday it will be. World WaterSki Championships. Headley. Finger Eleven ... and glorious sunshine! Time to bake the morning into existence..... oh and I'll probably take some weed to the festival ... that's usually fun right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

gonna be a warm one today, i best get high.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

just watching the birdies outside my window and blazing a spliff..
[youtube]RntL-2uwt_g[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

Lighting this doobie I need to organize all this crap or something . . .


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 8, 2009)

Morning all,
3pm wake and bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm I kept smelling trainwreck and then I realized my dry-box was open.  Time to pack a bowl and try this shit out . . .


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 9, 2009)

Good morning RIU, Wake n Bake


----------



## yeldarb (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuck yeah, smoked a bowl out on the deck in the morning sun, listened to the wind go through the leaves, and birds in the forest.

Also started reading The Shining. Good morning to all


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

woke and water, now it's coffee and pot time.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Aug 9, 2009)

Morning everyone... I just read the Shining as well... great book


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 9, 2009)

Morning all,
Waken and baken
Headin to the beach for the day..ahh how i love lake mich
Have a good day all..


----------



## SugaBabySoSexy (Aug 9, 2009)

It's Sunday.. I've waked.. I've baked


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

time to get baked morning RIU land!!!


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anybody else not feel right when they wake and bake at 2 in the afternoon on the weekends? I feel for me to really feel like I wake and bake it has to really be no later than 8am. Stand out on the deck with the rising sun and smoke a big fatty. Usually the night before I pre rolled about 1/8th worth of joints so all I have to worry about all day is what's to eat and where are my J's haha.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 9, 2009)

megs said:


> Does anybody else not feel right when they wake and bake at 2 in the afternoon on the weekends? I feel for me to really feel like I wake and bake it has to really be no later than 8am. Stand out on the deck with the rising sun and smoke a big fatty. Usually the night before I pre rolled about 1/8th worth of joints so all I have to worry about all day is what's to eat and where are my J's haha.


One of my favorite things to do is sit by the ocean and smoke a doob as the sun rises or sets.


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it not just the best? It's that one point in the week where I really don't give a fuck about anything. It's awsome.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

megs said:


> Does anybody else not feel right when they wake and bake at 2 in the afternoon on the weekends? I feel for me to really feel like I wake and bake it has to really be no later than 8am. Stand out on the deck with the rising sun and smoke a big fatty. Usually the night before I pre rolled about 1/8th worth of joints so all I have to worry about all day is what's to eat and where are my J's haha.


i wake and bake at 2pm on tuesday.


----------



## megs (Aug 10, 2009)

Goodmorning RIU!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

good morning to y'all megs! its a bright and sunny Monday.....Bake ON!!~~~~


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey FDD, was the situation with legalizemedithc/mob ties ever confirmed?

What I mean is, did we ever figure out for sure if it was infact the same person? Or actually 2 different people?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

coffee and pot. :0


all i know is "The call is coming from inside the house".


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2009)

Pancakes, coffee, kush, and a sprinkling of bubble hash, what a way to wake and bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

the royal treatment for royalty! hahahahaha .... morning there DrG!!~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Pancakes, coffee, kush, and a sprinkling of bubble hash, what a way to wake and bake


----------



## breakneck (Aug 10, 2009)

Woooooooo, stoned as a motha trucker!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Aug 11, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhh the wake and bake is back in action!
damn straight! THANKS

i've been away for too long...

hello everybody, inhale one with me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

baking like there is no tomorrow


----------



## crippledguy (Aug 11, 2009)

straight sensi satisfied


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah


Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

peace with greetings and salutations for this fine Wake'n'Baken morning to yu'all! Walk on!!~~


----------



## cph (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning tahoe!! Can Gwen come and burn with me?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

absofugginlutley .... let's get the party started .... hahahaha! We're all IN!


cph said:


> Morning tahoe!! Can Gwen come and burn with me?


----------



## cph (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds good!!! You keeping up? I didn't think you were a light weight..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

hahahahah .... I am a very lightweight .... 24-7 medication, but mild dosage .... 1-2m ASL .....the odd blast to the stratosphere ... haahahaha! ...I'm thinking my DQ and MM will help me on that journey ...not to mention or neglect my awesome t44biatch ... LOL!


----------



## cph (Aug 12, 2009)

hahahahaha!! Enjoy your morning Tahoe!


Oh, and the rest of RIU!! Good morning!!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Aug 12, 2009)

I am sitting here rolling a big faty of trainwreck I harvested a week ago.Ive already had my percecet and oxy30, time to smoke.


----------



## megs (Aug 12, 2009)

Goodmorning all my friends!!!! Nothing better but wake and bake at 9!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

morning gang! wake and bake


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 12, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOD morning...eating some COOOOOOOOOKIE Crisp cereal..i love this shit!


----------



## cph (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally joining the party Doc!!! I just finished my after lunch bake!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

hahahahhaha corn pops here!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 12, 2009)

gotta have my pops.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

cph said:


> Finally joining the party Doc!!! I just finished my after lunch bake!!


 I know man HI time is so far behind, I always miss the morning rush on RIU.....I'll just smoke up the roaches y'all left behindahahahahah


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothin better than a good wakenbake with coffee


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2009)

wakin and bakin. thinking of heading to the lake today. feeling really lazy though. it's also my wifes Bday.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe you should lay some pipe instead of going to the lake


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Maybe you should lay some pipe instead of going to the lake




i can do both.  
at the same time if i work it right, and it was 20 years ago. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

your wifes birthday is 2 days before my youngest son fdd you got a LEO in your house!!be careful!! a LION that is hehehehhe happy birthday!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey fdd ... a big ole happy birthday from the great white north crowd .... LOL! Walk on!~~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your wifes birthday is 2 days before my youngest son fdd you got a LEO in your house!!be careful!! a LION that is hehehehhe happy birthday!


mine was last week.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

two lions .... hmmmm ..... in the middle of the lake.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

we be wakin n'bakin this am .... life is grand. one of the bands from last weekends DRENCHED Waterski championships ..... let's get this day rockin' right! 
STATE OF SHOCK
[youtube]NnPfFTI-r2g[/youtube]

STATE OF SHOCK
[youtube]8CTWFu8yeEI[/youtube]

HEADLEY
[youtube]b-dXYRKuugU[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2009)

here i am, first hit of the day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Awaked, baked, and enjoying a big island sunrise, with some VOG, of course....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't sleep so I will bake. 
I have been fighting a viral flu most of the week, it really sucks. It felt like I was hit by a truck or something. I do not wish this on anyone. I am just starting to feel better and able to actually catch a buzz .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

i love you chichi


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2009)

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I can't sleep so I will bake.
> I have been fighting a viral flu most of the week, it really sucks. It felt like I was hit by a truck or something. I do not wish this on anyone. I am just starting to feel better and able to actually catch a buzz .


 get well soon chiceh!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

drink tea and plenty of fluids... and send me naked pics that will heal u up. lol j/k but hope you feel better


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

drink sum kratom
and smoke sum indica get that horrible "got hit by a truck" feeling off ya bakk


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

morning yu'all in RIULand .... it's wakin'n'bakin time! Rock On!!~~


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> morning yu'all in RIULand .... it's wakin'n'bakin time! Rock On!!~~


 
were u been at tahoe i been high the whole night i saved u a joint but fried smoked it


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> morning yu'all in RIULand .... it's wakin'n'bakin time! Rock On!!~~


sumones up early...


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> were u been at tahoe i been high the whole night i saved u a joint but fried smoked it


yea sorry bout that..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hey guys I brough lots no worries .... fill your pipes, or roll your own .... whatever strikes ya ... fire in the hole!!

early ?? ..... ya ... I trade the futures markets in the early morning ...... sit at home, smoke dank and make money ... its a fukin freak show!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey guys I brough lots no worries .... fill your pipes, or roll your own .... whatever strikes ya ... fire in the hole!!


 
fire in the hole??? you tryna tell us you got the claps?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha ... ya ya ... that's right ... hahahaha ....torch is cranked ...and the burn be coming, inhale deeply, the sweet tangy smoke is ... is .... is so wonderful....Walking On!!~~


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... ya ya ... that's right ... hahahaha ....torch is cranked ...and the burn be coming, inhale deeply, the sweet tangy smoke is ... is .... is so wonderful....Walking On!!~~


 
hahahaha good morning to you to bro


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

many htanks ma man ... 
ur avatar ... have me laughing every damn time I see it ... way too funny ... 
so wuzzup with ur day today?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

ima smoke some weed and go to bed. then ima go to my ladies house were she is gonna perform fellatio on me and ima ejaculate in her mouth and down her tonsils and she will swallow and love it. if she knows whats good for her


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

- go for it, hahaha ... for me? sounds far too contrived and planned ... add some spontaneity ... hahahaha .... or not whatever cranks ya. regardless, have another bowl with me for now! hahahaha!


chitownsmoking said:


> ima smoke some weed and go to bed. then ima go to my ladies house were she is gonna perform fellatio on me and ima ejaculate in her mouth and down her tonsils and she will swallow and love it. if she knows whats good for her


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

lol i will bro thanx


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

so ... what I wanna know is ... who dressed up their baby like that ... they mustabin REALLY high! hahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so ... what I wanna know is ... who dressed up their baby like that ... they mustabin REALLY high! hahahaha


 
hay hay hay... this baby dresses himself. lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha ... ya but apparently needs help and a plan for undressing .... hahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... ya but apparently needs help and a plan for undressing .... hahahaha


 

lol i would blame the weed but you know i cant blame the weed


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha .... good weed is always up to the task of shouldering blame ..... good weed has many applications, it can be an excuse for some many things, like eating, tripping and falling, daydreaming, sleeping, missing appointments, ....... hahahaha ... to sum weed might even be a truth serum .... ya right T, a fukin truth serum ... go smoke another bowl fella ...

Cheers man, have an awesome day ... walking on!~~


----------



## cph (Aug 14, 2009)

Good morning RIU!!! Especially you Gwen!!

I woke, I baked, now I have to Fu#kin work!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

morning bake!! what up gang


----------



## leeny (Aug 14, 2009)

why is toking imediately after you wake up always more fun?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2009)

here i am.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Aug 15, 2009)

leeny said:


> why is toking imediately after you wake up always more fun?


Theres nothin better than waking up and getting hella baked off of like 5 hits and goin back to sleep for like an hour


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice and baked almost ready for bed . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

picked up 2 pounds of handpicked SEE'S candies this afternoon. i'm mackin'.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2009)

Wake n Bake . It's good to feel almost my normal self again. The flu really sucks. Fire it uP.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

WakeD ..... fired up ... and drawing in .... and pufffing out .... and .... BakeD ...... morning yu'all at RIU


----------



## Nemo7788 (Aug 15, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> Theres nothin better than waking up and getting hella baked off of like 5 hits and goin back to sleep for like an hour


I actually thought I was wierd for doing that, but now I see I'm not alone haha. I don't go as hard as I used to but there's still no better way to wake up and just RELAX and chill out to your morning routine (besides sex in the morning cuz nothing will ever compare to that!). Wish I had some of both right now...


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Aug 15, 2009)

i loooooooooooove getting blow jobs in the morning. Holy shit awesomely tantalizing.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

SarcasticHobbes said:


> i loooooooooooove getting blow jobs in the morning. Holy shit awesomely tantalizing.


 
but does your dog like giving them soo early? lmmfao


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2009)

No e-thugging in my thread .



chitownsmoking said:


> but does your dog like giving them soo early? lmmfao


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> No e-thugging in my thread .


 
Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2009)

Fire it uP . 



theloadeddragon said:


> Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

chichi is the best. lol i wasnt e thuggin i was just tryna crack a joke


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, is that what you call it? 



chitownsmoking said:


> chichi is the best. lol i wasnt e thuggin i was just tryna crack a joke


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

yesss yess it is


----------



## HoLE (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Chiclet,,,,and all other Wake N Bakers,,it's ten to 3 in tha mornin,,,this will qualify for Haven't slept N Baked,,,,musta had 20 beers and a bunch of black hash,,good stuff,,,,I'm goin ta bed if I can find the stairs,,so I may not be here for actual W n B,,,,,but I'm with ya in spirit,,alright


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2009)

HoLE said:


> Hiya Chiclet,,,,and all other Wake N Bakers,,it's ten to 3 in tha mornin,,,this will qualify for Haven't slept N Baked,,,,musta had 20 beers and a bunch of black hash,,good stuff,,,,I'm goin ta bed if I can find the stairs,,so I may not be here for actual W n B,,,,,but I'm with ya in spirit,,alright


sounds like a h0le lotta partyin' goin' on.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 16, 2009)

ya well now it's goin to bed,,talk soon fdd,,cheers bro


----------



## FM420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Whats happening people, awake and baking how are we 

Uniteds first game of the new season today, cant wait!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2009)

Good Morning Rollitup!. Wake n Bake time. Pack those bowls and Fire it uP.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

morning chiceh .... Wakin'n'Bakin ..... a fine Sunday it is ....Walking On!!~~~~~~~


----------



## loke (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm wakin n bakin and achin I'm so hungry man but the foods are far from where I lay right now damn it. Lol


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2009)

What a fine day it is.  Still baking here. 



tahoe58 said:


> morning chiceh .... Wakin'n'Bakin ..... a fine Sunday it is ....Walking On!!~~~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

hey gurl ... so all moved and setup ... getting ready to fire up the growroom?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, no, I move in 2 months. Still need to sell this place, lol. My plants are in foster care right now. I saw them last night and they are great. 



tahoe58 said:


> hey gurl ... so all moved and setup ... getting ready to fire up the growroom?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow ... I was looking like way ahead ... sry ...stoner moment .... good to know they are in good hands! walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2009)

It is a very tough thing to find that foster care you know. Somewhere I trust with my mamas. 



tahoe58 said:


> wow ... I was looking like way ahead ... sry ...stoner moment .... good to know they are in good hands! walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

oh yea ... I understand that .... always good to have that one person that you can trust in that way .... life has a nasty habit of teaching us those people don't exist, but it's not true, they do .... they're just REALLY ReaLLY rare!!~~~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2009)

coffee and pot.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

afternoon waken-baken ... looking for that Kryptonite .... !

[youtube]q233CxlIZtk&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 16, 2009)

bump im high again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2009)

[youtube]y6p93vxb-E4[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

mmmm........ I like that last there ..... thanks.... sounds bad ass on these new speakers


----------



## deblou66 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wake n bake just got a little better for me this morning. The 1st day of my 2 weeks vacation


----------



## Tykk21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh man, this is my first wake n bake, lollol... Very very nice ^.^

How's everyone doin?


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Aug 17, 2009)

Tykk21 said:


> Oh man, this is my first wake n bake, lollol... Very very nice ^.^
> 
> How's everyone doin?


Nice way to start the morning isn`t it?

Unfortunatly my city is out of weed but if all goes well I'll have some when I get back from work later. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Tykk21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Always nice to get a new sack of bud my friend, so I completely understand. And yes, this was a very awesome way to start the day ^.^


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

just dropped my son off for his first day of high school. gonna get high and cry now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

holy crap .... good on ya ... here's a bowl raised in honour of the moment .... mine too, except my baby girl going into grade 9 .... friggin yikes already!


----------



## Tykk21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Aww! I can understand, I hate being away from my son. He's only 2 though, haven't gotten to the school stage yet. He is unfortunately with his mother right now *sigh* I'll light up another bowl with ya ^.^


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just dropped my son off for his first day of high school. gonna get high and cry now.


im gonna get high too...but im not gonna cry.


----------



## leeny (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just dropped my son off for his first day of high school. gonna get high and cry now.


awww, *to you and your son!*


----------



## team 420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Aw man, I can't believe school is already starting in place... where has the summer gone?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 17, 2009)

the months go fast when you sit around watchin weed grow...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

school used to start the second week of Sept. like the 9th or some shit. not mid August.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 17, 2009)

its always started at the end of aug for me.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just dropped my son off for his first day of high school. gonna get high and cry now.


Wow, that's a big one. I remember my first day of high school what a strange time


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

harvest and trimming complete .... scissor hash is DaBoMB ....I'm baked ....


----------



## HoLE (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh wow Te-Hoe,,you harvested again,,,damn man ya beat me by a couple days,,most of my trichs are cloudy to amber,,I'm thinkin of choppin tomorrow or the next day,,,just lettin em soak up the last couple of waters,,,,right on man,,,I just got in from work and the 40 degree weather with the humidex,,so I am awake and baked,,and getting baked-er,,lol,,walk on man,,and,,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Wake n bake, nothing is better!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 20, 2009)

good choice for a song dr greenhorn


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

hash and black queen in the bong with a side of coffee.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Thx smokie!! Blazing on some strawberry cough..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

good morning peoples


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

wikked waking and bacon into the weekend .... cheers folks, hope you'all have an awesome DaY!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 21, 2009)

Its Friday everybody!!


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Aug 21, 2009)

Got up around 7 am, Hit the bong a few times and am waiting for my old man to arrive so we can smoke up then go eat.


----------



## huff (Aug 21, 2009)

waken bake is the best just hit the bong with a couple buddies and about to go check over my plants


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

been up for 2 hours banning people and throwing out infractions. the nazi has arrived. 

i need a few more bong rips.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> been up for 2 hours banning people and throwing out infractions. the nazi has arrived.
> 
> i need a few more bong rips.


haha is that different than any other day ?


----------



## sweet island skunk09 (Aug 21, 2009)

today i woke up at 12 and was eating a cannutella cracker by 12:15


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> been up for 2 hours banning people and throwing out infractions. the nazi has arrived.
> 
> i need a few more bong rips.


put some extra hash on that shit too man...goosfraba


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> put some extra hash on that shit too man...goosfraba


i think it's the hash that's messin' with me. i've been smoking it for a week straight now.


----------



## scouture (Aug 22, 2009)

good morning fellas,
Its 7:20 am and I just hit my bong to start my wake n bake weekend. today I am using my own homegrown "Nightshade". Something blueberry might be nice to man.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2009)

Got the coffee brewin and the bowl packed..


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2009)

Late Wake n Bake, but bakin all the same.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2009)

My fellow wake and baker..
How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2009)

Doing well thanks, its raining here though and should all weekend. Time to stay inside and get baked . 



Johnny Retro said:


> My fellow wake and baker..
> How are you this fine morning?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

good morning all.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2009)

Good morning, how are you doing these days? 



fdd2blk said:


> good morning all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning, how are you doing these days?


bruised and battered. i took on the politics section. i think i'm winning though.


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2009)

wake n bake! with my zong . . . .. 



how's everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> bruised and battered. i took on the politics section. i think i'm winning though.


It sure is an entertaining section tho


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> It sure is an entertaining section tho



it's about to disappear.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2009)

Brave guy eh? . I stay out of there, as mostly USA meanies there, lol. 



fdd2blk said:


> bruised and battered. i took on the politics section. i think i'm winning though.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

waddup guys
my brain is mush after the
WnB of sum Northern Lights X G13


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Wake and bake...AK48..I'm somewhere in space right now


----------



## megs (Aug 22, 2009)

Good Morning RIU! I found out I'm going to be a father last night. This morning is a great morning!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## megs (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you. I'm very excited. Thought I would celebrate with some sugar shack special buiscits and some tea! haha


PS I'm lovin the acoustic version in your signiture........very breezy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

just got back from seeing District 9. very good movie. 

time for bong rips.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2009)

Was thinkin about seein that tonight..

About to Bake and Mow


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Was thinkin about seein that tonight..
> 
> About to Bake and Mow



it was better than transformers 2.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Took a nap for lunch, just woke, and baking on some lemon haze  yummmm...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 22, 2009)

bakin 'n bakin 'n bakin .... love'n the bakin ..... splendid and so most perfect day.

yea fdd ... so good ot hear ... I wanna see that too.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey all, still bakin strong here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Baking strong here too


----------



## mazpot (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't like wake and bake then I dont get high at night time. I like to work my ass off all day then smoke after dinner and pass out. ee well maybe on the weekends but then I dont get my shit done.


----------



## leeny (Aug 22, 2009)

mazpot said:


> I don't like wake and bake then I dont get high at night time. I like to work my ass off all day then smoke after dinner and pass out. ee well maybe on the weekends but then I dont get my shit done.


the devil you say!


----------



## yeldarb (Aug 23, 2009)

Wake and bake......Just waiting for the hurricane to arrive


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 23, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, fire it uP.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

many heartwarmed congrats to you. Grow on!


megs said:


> Good Morning RIU! I found out I'm going to be a father last night. This morning is a great morning!


good luck with that .... hope all works out for ya'll.


yeldarb said:


> Wake and bake......Just waiting for the hurricane to arrive


Chiceh! happy W/B to you this morning!!


Chiceh said:


> Good Morning RIU, fire it uP.


Load Fire Ready Aim .... oh shit got it backwardss again ... Bakin on!!!!~~~~


----------



## cph (Aug 23, 2009)

I finally fixed my bong!!!!

Can't break this one either, it's metal.

Proper wake n bake this cloudy Sunday morning... Is summer over already???


----------



## Klownstalker (Aug 23, 2009)

I love wake 'n bakes! This is how my morning started, smoking before work. I went in and they told me they were overstaffed this morning so I got to go home and smoke some more! *dances*


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 23, 2009)

Morning all,

Got my coffee and and my weed..
Its gona be a good day


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 23, 2009)

whaddup peeps!
again bakin off dat NL X G13


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 23, 2009)

good morning stoners!

Enjoying a nice bowl of jack herer, and delicious bowl of count chocula...


----------



## gman101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Been well baked here for a Sunday morn myself... gotta love the stress free wake 'n bake!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2009)

figured today was a good day for some green crack and coffee. 

i was right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Shake and bake magic mix of herbs 
morning RIU and gang!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning everyone,
Gotta go to work..im lovin the wake and bake


----------



## cph (Aug 25, 2009)

Good morning Johnny!!

I'm enjoying my wake n bake after dropping my son off for his 1st day of 1st grade.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

Is that a rabbit walking into oncoming traffic?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 25, 2009)

wake n baked right after sunrise. lol. too bad i feel like shyt, coming down with something..


----------



## cph (Aug 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Is that a rabbit walking into oncoming traffic?


Something like that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Wake and bake, it's fantastic!! Lemon skunk got me lifted


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2009)

wakin' and bakin' with my zong and some sublime


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

cph said:


> Something like that!


Kid: Mommy, is that the Easter Bunny?

Mom: No, that's some hippie's Weedster Bunny.

Kid: Oh, can I have some? 

Mom: Not until you're 18.

Kid: But I'm Hungry!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe you are officially baked


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 25, 2009)

wakin to some jack herer, and big ass bowl of count chocula.

now its time to hit the gym..


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2009)

bubba bake


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 25, 2009)

I didnt know you could un ban people


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, you know now lemon skunk bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2009)

wakin' with some black queen and coffee. i love naps.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 25, 2009)

sicc is bacc! 

what up brothaman!?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Wake and bake! This bong hit is for McSmokester! Howzit going my man!  still eating the count chocula?  I'm eating frankenberries


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wake and bake! This bong hit is for McSmokester! Howzit going my man! bngsmilie still eating the count chocula?  I'm eating frankenberries


wassup docta!!! how's the garden?

yes i am...i cant get count chocula here in vegas so last time i was up north, they had it in target...so i bought about 10 boxed of that shit!!! they didnt have have frankenberrie tho! i love that shit too!

tokin some headband..this stuff tastes like nag champa...good shit!..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Gardens doing fine keep it irie my friend strawberry cough bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2009)

good morning all. lake day today.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning all. lake day today.


dont forget your marbles!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> dont forget your marbles!!!


hehhehehehehe.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 26, 2009)

Bubba bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 26, 2009)

I woke up and my left eye was all swollen, kinda hurts. Maybe some weed will help . . .


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 26, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I woke up and my left eye was all swollen, kinda hurts. Maybe some weed will help . . .


Aww, did someone beat you up?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 26, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Aww, did someone beat you up?


Maybe in my sleep  Shit still hurts . . . hope it's not pink eye


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 26, 2009)

sup smokester, how them Bubba's comin along?


----------



## iroll (Aug 26, 2009)

ive never smoked weed in the morning... it get the worst munchies in the world there would be no cerial left lmfao.. and i get realy trierd on my burn out also.. i smoke weed before bed.. so i sleep better than ly pillow.. love it and then in the morning im ready for the day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Smoke sativas in the morning


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 27, 2009)

still awake and bakin!!!


----------



## sbud101 (Aug 27, 2009)

`just ater seenin this thread so i decided to hit the bong and baked wit all ye!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2009)

here i am.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Awake and ready to bake some shake..magic mystery mix.. Fire in the hole!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice And Baked


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've got pink eye . . . wake and bake!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 27, 2009)

eww

haha


soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 





























high


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 27, 2009)

Or you got punched in your sleep again..

After work bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

You think it would hurt if I put triple antibiotic ointment in my eye?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 27, 2009)

If it dosent blind you..i say fuck it


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> If it dosent blind you..i say fuck it


If it gets worse I'm doing it . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 27, 2009)

how did you get pink eye in the first place


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2982542]how did you get pink eye in the first place [/QUOTE]

I have no idea, the funny part is I watched Knocked Up just the other day and was laughing at the pink eye scene. I hope no one farted on my pillow . . .
[youtube]DKp-GgXqzCE[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 27, 2009)

haha thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Sicc, its good to see ya around mate. I thought you were banned or something.
I love that Bubba Kush you had growing, Very nice.
Laters, BTF


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 27, 2009)

I just spent a solid 45min lookin at that thread 
It was just so damn intresting for some reason.
We need an update Sicc


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

TrueBlazen .... for a wakin and bakin to remember .... Walk on!!~~


----------



## crippledguy (Aug 28, 2009)

i was baked before i even waked .. hmm anything worng with that?? ha

g morning all


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

that's the Doktor level .... nuthin wrong at all .... we all aim to achieve such illustrious status ... LOL!Walking On !!!~~~~~


crippledguy said:


> i was baked before i even waked .. hmm anything worng with that?? ha
> 
> g morning all


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2009)

here i am, jacks surprise and coffee.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2009)

Baking some shake... Better than nothing


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 28, 2009)

After Waffles Bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2009)

i baked then tried to go blow some glass. it's 11am and 90 degrees out. after 15 mins i start to sweat in my glasses and i can't see. i turned everything off. gonna have to work all night or something. 

friggin' lake is drying up so i can barely launch the seadoo anymore. i may be done for the summer. 


gonna be doing a lot of napping. then waking and baking.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2009)

Baking shake, but when I close my eyes, it's something special,....well I like to pretend so anyways! LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 29, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, waked and baking here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2009)

Good morning Chiceh!

I need to do my bowls before bed and get some sleep, but you're already waking and baking LOL


----------



## Klownstalker (Aug 29, 2009)

mmmm.... *stretch* a good morning wake n bake!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2009)

fuck mosquitoes!!!! 

little fuckers love eating me. i even had bug spray on.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

bake them sqitters ..... bake'em good!! and I'll bake myself ... Walking On!!~~


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys, still baking here. Sold my house yesterday, Woot Woot!.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

blazen for Chiceh! hahahaha! excellent ... good for u .... that didn't take too long huh?


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 29, 2009)

nice one chiceh, hope you got a good price!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 29, 2009)

Sold in 19 days on the market, the average around here in past 12 months is 41 days.  I am so excited now to move to my new place. 



tahoe58 said:


> blazen for Chiceh! hahahaha! excellent ... good for u .... that didn't take too long huh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

so so cool .... blaze anotehr bowl on that one! so so happy for u!! Walk On!!~~~~~ 


Chiceh said:


> Sold in 19 days on the market, the average around here in past 12 months is 41 days.  I am so excited now to move to my new place.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Sold in 19 days on the market, the average around here in past 12 months is 41 days.  I am so excited now to move to my new place.


you're moving to cali?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 29, 2009)

Heh, I wish, then maybe I could get some hot weather. I am moving about 30 minutes outside the city here on just over an acre. 



fdd2blk said:


> you're moving to cali?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Heh, I wish, then maybe I could get some hot weather. I am moving about 30 minutes outside the city here on just over an acre.


sounds fun.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes it is going to be fun, lol. It's an old double school house all converted and renovated. Just cow pastures around us . 



fdd2blk said:


> sounds fun.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Morning RIU land


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 29, 2009)

Morning Greenhorn.
Morning all.

Just coffee for me this morning, no weed


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 29, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Morning Greenhorn.
> Morning all.
> 
> Just coffee for me this morning, no weed


  heres some of mine Johnny...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Johnny, don't feel to bad, I'm smoking shakes... One step above being dry


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks woo!

Now i just need to figure out how to put those little weed leaves from the computer screen in my bowl


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey Johnny, don't feel to bad, I'm smoking shakes... One step above being dry


2 steps..resin


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 29, 2009)

you could always lick them, you would def get some sort of BUZZ!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 30, 2009)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake time.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

holy crap flatman .... I musta grabbed the nitrobud this morning .... it ain't so much wake'n'bake ... it be wake and explode ... hahahaha! morning folks! Walking On!!~~~~


----------



## cph (Aug 30, 2009)

GOOD MORNING!!!

Waking up with a Faded bowl full of wonderfulness!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2009)

here i am. hijack and coffee today.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Morning RIU! Finally got away from smoking shake and am baking some lemon skunk,,, feels sooo good to be stoned!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

ooohhhh ya ..... nice change huh DrG ..... walking on ... its a fine fine Sunday mornin it is!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2009)

Waffles and Bubba Kush m m m m mmmmm Toasty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ooohhhh ya ..... nice change huh DrG ..... walking on ... its a fine fine Sunday mornin it is!


Yes Tahoe, very nice change indeed!! I was getting more angry than anything else smoking shake!! LoL a fine Sunday it is! Nothing like a good puff of Maryjane to take away the blues.... In reefer, I trust!!  that hit was for you my friend


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 30, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I get to wake n bake twice. Gotta luv a nap.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

a fine Sunday evening baken and baken after feastin n'feastin ... ahhhhh ....it just does not git any better than this ... Full-Couch-Lock-On !!~~~~~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2009)

just woke up. tiki punch and hijack.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Puffing tuff!! Lemon skunk


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just woke up. tiki punch and hijack.


Mmm tiki punch.
Gotta get me some of that


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

Italian Bold Roast and a Hoot. Life is GRAND!


----------



## loke (Aug 31, 2009)

tokin on some train wreck, feeling the nice morning euphoria


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## loke (Aug 31, 2009)

sweet ass fractal pic!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2009)

Sleepy-eyed bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2009)

dude on the news is talking about one of our local wildfires. he keeps saying "smoke 'n ash". sounds like "smokin' hash". i think he's baked. hehhehehehehehe


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

the air quality is shit in vegas right now..it was shit yesterday too..we always get shit from cali..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> the air quality is shit in vegas right now..it was shit yesterday too..we always get shit from cali..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


you know from all the damn la fires...cant go outside..

im stoned its early..lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2009)

smoke n ash.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL! smokin'ash ... luv it!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> smoke n ash.


no not this early...ive learned my lesson last week...


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2009)

waffle bake


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

boston cream toaster pastry..with chocolate frosting...i think i'll have another!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2009)

just awoke from a 4 hour nap. green crack and coca cola.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

power breakfast ..... growers foundation.....stoner's requirement. Saneness Necessity Walk on!~~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

pOwer breakfast indeed! I'm waked, baked, and got a smile on that's brighter than the sun put your shades on gang! Morning RIU!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

[youtube]wvIAyxpjEuc[/youtube]



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pOwer breakfast indeed! I'm waked, baked, and got a smile on that's brighter than the sun put your shades on gang! Morning RIU!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

im awake, now its time to bake!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

after dinner stankidanki and a Stella! Simply Stoned.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Lemony skunk bake .... I'm awake now


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

i napped to long and over cooked the carnitas. it's not burnt but if it went any longer it would have been.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

any smoke'n'ash?


fdd2blk said:


> i napped to long and over cooked the carnitas. it's not burnt but if it went any longer it would have been.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> any smoke'n'ash?



not today. hehhehehehe


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

sry to hear about the carnitas .... however, sleep is important too! hahaha!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 2, 2009)

I have my fdd pipe with some nice black hash in it . I like to smoke hash at night to mellow me out. 



tahoe58 said:


> any smoke'n'ash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

the carnitas is still really good, just a little on the crispy side. everyone liked it. i have 5 pounds to eat now. i tried this new recipe, ... http://www.davidlebovitz.com/archives/2007/09/carnitas.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Instead of "Bo Knows", it should be "fdd knows"


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

they have a section at the grocery store with all the dried and ground peppers. there are about 20 different kinds. i think it's gonna come down to finding the right combination. i used regular chilli powder, and ground chili arbol, along with everything else. i have no idea what arbol is other then a type of ground pepper. something is really sweet though.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

how cool is that ... fdd the OObaFarma ... is UberChef tooo. Excellent. Cooking is fabulous. Just like the sweet wake and bake flo I'm in right now. The world is Perfect.


fdd2blk said:


> they have a section at the grocery store with all the dried and ground peppers. there are about 20 different kinds. i think it's gonna come down to finding the right combination. i used regular chilli powder, and ground chili arbol, along with everything else. i have no idea what arbol is other then a type of ground pepper. something is really sweet though.


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Sep 3, 2009)

wow i just had a good wake n book im prety high off this lavender


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning RIU Land! It's a beautiful one here in the islands

looks like a good day to go "hiking"

time to bake first ... Puffing tuff


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

right here with ya

baked and awake


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

if I smoke I will fall asleep  ......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey gang, round 2 ..... Fire in the hole ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

i woke up an hour and a half ago, i'm just baking now. had to water everything.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey gang, round 2 ..... Fire in the hole ..


Damn i gotta get my self out there..

Cost of livings just to damn high tho


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Grape Ape bake!!  ......purplicious!!! long live purple! LoL


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

baken and waken @ 420 .... Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning RIU! Grape ape for breakfast!


----------



## ADTR (Sep 4, 2009)

yeeeuhitsadam said:


> wow i just had a good wake n book im prety high off this lavender


nice!  I had some lavender the other day for the first time. tasted great!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 4, 2009)

Bakin up here in cold-ass humboldt..I hope today is a good day


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2009)

Waffles Bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Bakin up here in cold-ass humboldt..I hope today is a good day


was thinking of heading to the lake today, ...  http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sss/nby?query=seadoo

GET THIS ONE!!!!!! http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/1357777281.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

Don'tcha wanna come with me
Dontcha wanna feel my bones
On your bones
It's only natural...


I can't get that song out of my head.

[youtube]ar5BKXg60ME[/youtube]


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 4, 2009)

Trainwreck bowls to the head.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2009)

Good morning RIU, Waking n Baking here.


----------



## yeldarb (Sep 5, 2009)

Diane it's 8:30 in the morning and I have just wake and baked, and am currently reading riu with a damn fine cup of coffee ( In Agent Dale Cooper's voice)


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

a fine Saturday morning Wakin'n'Bakin to all RIUppers .... Walking On!!~~~


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2009)

A long weekend even, wooo hooo! Peace Tahoe. 



tahoe58 said:


> a fine Saturday morning Wakin'n'Bakin to all RIUppers .... Walking On!!~~~


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 5, 2009)

wake and bake w/ some shit tasting bubbelicious.. O well, better than nothing

:420


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh yea ... weather reports are all good. it'll be worthy of several wakes'n'bakes I'm sure .... rockin on chiceh!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2009)

woke this morning to the site of frosty colas. just sitting down with my coffee and bong. gonna be a good day.


----------



## Big P (Sep 5, 2009)

well then pack another brother 


my jack the rippers are on thier way


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 5, 2009)

Wakin in norcal...I have a long drive ahead of me


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

get some of fdd's RoadTrip ... should do the trick ... hahahaha! Drive On 'n BeSafe!


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Wakin in norcal...I have a long drive ahead of me


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> get some of fdd's RoadTrip ... should do the trick ... hahahaha! Drive On 'n BeSafe!


he's been coming by smoking ME out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

hurrraahhhh ... EVEN BETTER ! LOL!!!!~~~~~~~~~ 


fdd2blk said:


> he's been coming by smoking ME out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Wake and bake, grape ape ,,, if all goes well, I should be baking on some "hijack" this afternoon, YeeHaww!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

Bubba Kush Bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

wake n bake and nuthin better.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

hey T!

ya .. im bout to pack it up! :smoke:


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

load. torch. exhale. Ahhhhhhhh.... walking on SenorSkunkman!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2009)

wakin' and bakin' with some hijack today.

i am supposed to go to breakfast in a few but i'm afraid to leave the compound. someone has to stay and stand guard.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wakin' and bakin' with some hijack today.
> 
> i am supposed to go to breakfast in a few but i'm afraid to leave the compound. someone has to stay and stand guard.


nice fdd2blk!

i got me some hawiian snow .. i savin the top colas for later though! lmao

Ya my girl wants me to go to bob evans right now but i dun wanna!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

ph p.s. fdd

i see u went back to ur older avatar 

i member seeing that hwen i first joined!


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

Getting ready to reload the bong.

Good morning all!!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

cph said:


> Getting ready to reload the bong.
> 
> Good morning all!!!


Hey buddy!

How have you been, and wut u smoking on!? 

haha !

Pack It UP!

should make a thread called "packin' IT' up, ON rollitUP!


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

I like to call it.... MINE!!!! Or just my bagseed special


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

cph said:


> I like to call it.... MINE!!!! Or just my bagseed special


 
Haha ur nuts man!

bagseed special he calls it! lol

"u aint smoken' till you choken!"


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

too funny ... I call it .... MINE. FukinA cph ... can't give you rep again yet ... you deserve it on that one .... as do you skunk for the choker one ... hahahaha! too freaky funny! ok ...so its proabably just that pissass badweed chokin me hahahahaha!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 6, 2009)

still again, i wake up to find myself baked before i waked ha


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

just how does that work ... cp .... please please do tell .... j/k hahahahaha!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> just how does that work ... cp .... please please do tell .... j/k hahahahaha!


eating a load of my babies cannabutter cupcakes


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

excellent ... cupcakes ... remnids me immediately of the scene with mike meyers and the "cupcakeinator" in CAtAndTheHat .... funny sh*t. Enjoy urs.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 6, 2009)

ah haha great flick tahoe. keep it real and enjoy yourself. im out to enjoy an american spirit

i have a green heart&soul! peace CG


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2009)

Good Morning RIU. Waked and Fully Baked


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 6, 2009)

I do it all the time but you only get really high that first smoke then your chasing that buzz the rest of the day and smoking up all your shit.Did it yesterday and damn near smoked everything.


----------



## NORCALI SMOKER (Sep 6, 2009)

burn it all day pop a few x tabs at night gonna b a good day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

mOrning RIU!!! I'm taking hits from the bong,,, so ya better get ready.... . ...... Hijack bake......I'm blitzed!!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 6, 2009)

Morning all.. 
Got my blunt rolled and my coffee brewin..Its gona be a good sunday


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

A nice and relaxing sunday 

Bubba Kush Bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2009)

[youtube]FCUeia-nEio[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Like the video


----------



## Kant (Sep 6, 2009)

morning guys and gals.....ok afternoon...close enough




chinchillas are evil

[youtube]jf89N1_uz_A[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning guys and gals.....ok afternoon...close enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was so funny, that one with the TNT 


+REP


----------



## stonurse (Sep 6, 2009)

goooooooood morninggg vietnammmm!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you Robin Williams or something ... I almost gave up!lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2009)

Good morning RIU, Happy Labour Day!. Gotta luv a day off.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey there ho there how's it goin' there ... g'morning Chiceh and DrG ..... morning morning morning my RIU friends ... Baked after Waked .... Walking on!!~~~~~~


----------



## newb985 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, Happy Labour Day!. Gotta luv a day off.


 makes me happy as hell - back to nite class in 2 days


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2009)

wakin' and bakin'


----------



## SCI (Sep 7, 2009)

faded at 8:43 on this wake and bake labor day


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 7, 2009)

just packed er up!!


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

:bong:


----------



## skiskate (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope everybody is liking their day off, couldnt resist a wake n bake today. Sitting in the sun with the bong.


----------



## Kant (Sep 7, 2009)

good morning guys and gals.


----------



## Big P (Sep 7, 2009)

just woke must smoke


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2009)

Still baking here, enjoying the day off.


----------



## Kant (Sep 7, 2009)

morning chiceh...ok well it's afternoon now but close enough


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning RIU!! Waked and uber baked.....hijack! MmmmMmmMmmm


----------



## HELLOSMILY (Sep 7, 2009)

Love 2 wake n bake best high of the day


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

after waffles bake


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 7, 2009)

rollin up the sour diesel in michigan


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

an after dinner espresso (double shot) and a phatty .... Bakin' On!!~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

huh? ok, now that seems like I'm the only one out here doing this .... ahhhh.....wattev ... waked again .... n'Baked again ..... Trading On!!~~~~~~


----------



## cph (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't worry T, your not alone!! I woke and just finished baking.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

whew ..... tht was close .... wouldn't like be fukin weird or anything ..... LOL!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

hope you have ursel a GRAND and awesome day!!!


----------



## cph (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure your no weirder than the rest of us.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

..... than the rest of us ..... uuhhhhmmmmmm ... ok .... I think? hahahahaha!


----------



## cph (Sep 8, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hope you have ursel a GRAND and awesome day!!!


It could have started a little better. I'd rather be sleeping still. Got to work at 6. to realize I can't call tech support for my server until 8 anyway!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

other people lazy ass schedules gitin in the way of a productive start ... yea that's frustrating ....


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 8, 2009)

smoking my mind this morning with the HVY!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

mOrning RIU!! Waked and baked and heading out to work...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2009)

here i go.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

Waffle bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 8, 2009)

Weed cookies, cereal, and bowls topped with hash oil


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

show off 








sounds bomb man, only time i have had some good edibels was when my sisters boyfriend made his grandma shit was bomb


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3048301]show off 








sounds bomb man, only time i have had some good edibels was when my sisters boyfriend made his grandma shit was bomb[/QUOTE]

You can't get good edibles at the dispensary? A friend of mine is starting a "Medical Edibles" business. I love these cookies . . . .


----------



## Poth3ad (Sep 8, 2009)

WNB Everyday of my life my friends!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

bakin 'n Bakin and then ... be bakin more and again ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2009)

another fine afternoon spent napping. evening all, ...


----------



## Kant (Sep 8, 2009)

evening fdd.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it safe to assume that wake and bake is safe from closure?


----------



## Kant (Sep 8, 2009)

maybe?


----------



## TheDemocrat (Sep 8, 2009)

I say close it.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 8, 2009)

man i love a wake and bake every morning b4 work b4 i wash my face and brush my teeth i spark up a fat ass blunt.

i roll one at night so all i have to is reach over to tha night stand grab tha lighter and tha blunt smoke it and then get on with my day


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 8, 2009)

May i ask what happend? 
Just got on..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

i scared everyone off on the random thread with my drinking problem, wake n bake, well pass out wake up bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

post passout waken'bake .... starting over again .... Tokin On!!~~~~~


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

Let's all do our part and try and keep threads alive and open.

WakeNBake.....this term is permissible here and here alone. Other words which are allowed are.... bowl, joint, smoke, stoned, spliff, and sexy. 

These words can be coupled with.....and, but, with,the, a, these,there,that,what,you,me, I, am, and however. Time variables are allowed...moring, noon, and night.

Please do not deviate form these parameters. 

Good Morning.... I am stoned. wakeNbake!


----------



## Big P (Sep 9, 2009)

I bake, when I wake,
I smoke a whole damn eighth,
Ill roll or ill pack, and I puff it just like that
then i smoke a cig,
I puff the whole damn thing
then I eat and sleep, and then I just repeat



.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 9, 2009)

The above is my homegrown and its about 1.5 oz

below is my new Marley pipe that came yesterday.

Wake N Bake since 9am...1983


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Waked and baked!!yipee!!.......but off to work now.........morning RIU


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2009)

I pointed this thread out as one longer than my I love you thread to a mod.No offense, chiceh, I just think fair is fair.Of course, this will stay open, and I have nothing against it.But nearly all of my threads were deleted a while back.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2009)

if you're waking up and getting high then that's what this thread is for. 



just getting started with some santa berry X and some hot coffee. 

good morning all.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

jingle bells. jingle bells ... tis will be my morning round DUH.


fdd2blk said:


> if you're waking up and getting high then that's what this thread is for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Bake time again!!! Another hit should do it.... ..ahhhhh...
I feel much better, hijack will do that to ya!!enjoy the day RIU'ers!! Positive vibrations gang,,,,, so says Bob...


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 9, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone..bake before work 
Easy skankin


----------



## Kant (Sep 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if you're waking up and getting high then that's what this thread is for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does waking up from a nap count?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> does waking up from a nap count?



well, yeah.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

*wikid stays in here, where she knows it's safe*


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 9, 2009)

Best slide ever . . .[youtube]bOXnxmlEkY0[/youtube]


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

just loaded the hvy with the nyc diesel and jack herer.

keep it classy RIU!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

hey fdd could you maybe help tell me why my post haves gone down like 600 in the last couple months?

i mean is it dues to the old post jsut erasing after so long, or is it due to you closing some threads? just curious..

cause i had over 2,400 yesterdat and now i have 1,800 posts? 

or am i just stoned? ha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

My post count dropped by 2000! lol, all that posting in the i love you thread, and the hot guys thread and all the other threads that are no longer with us today.

*Wikid takes her hat off out of respect for the dead*


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My post count dropped by 2000! lol, all that posting in the i love you thread, and the hot guys thread and all the other threads that are no longer with us today.
> 
> *Wikid takes her hat off out of respect for the dead*


yikes!

thats jsut too darn bad.. i see alot of the adive users dont hang around much anymore..

miss those days


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

aww so sad, im still at a steady 8k 


Bubba Kush Bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

When you take down the rides....ppl tend to leave the carnival.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

It's cool, post count has never really meant much to me, lol. Plus it's not the first time I've lost a grip of posts at once. 

og kush bake


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> When you take down the rides....ppl tend to leave the carnival.


Thank goodness we still have YOU


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> When you take down the rides....ppl tend to leave the carnival.


 
now see this is why i enojy crackerjax, he always makes sense to me. 

thanks wikid, its been forever since i've sat down and chatted!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> now see this is why i enojy crackerjax, he always makes sense to me.
> 
> thanks wikid, its been forever since i've sat down and chatted!


Stay and bake with me


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone tried to run me down with the ferris Wheel a few months ago, but I escaped unscathed.

Okay.... it's been five minutes... I must post it. 

I'm awake, and I'm baked. smokin hash...mmm sweet hash.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

I actually just took a huge inhale!! Holdin itt.......... Holding it..... Ahhhh


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah actually you know on the topic of hashish. I think im going to try to use 5gl paint strainers as bags to make bubble hash after this harvest. I wonder if you can pick up different sizes of paint strainers, or actually i could also use silk screens too. Or just buy the gosh darn bubble bags ha!

Baked...


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

I think by the time you rig a home made setup, it'd be easier to just get the bags.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 9, 2009)

Soooo.... what happened to the i love you thread?

I swear, last night it was here. I posted a video.... But now, I cant find it.

edit: BAKE


----------



## Kant (Sep 9, 2009)

it was deleted


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> it was deleted


apparently so. doesnt seem like censorship either, more like penis envy


edit: BAKE


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 9, 2009)

Watch yourselves..there gona close it 

Waken from a nap and baked


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

as long as you put bake after each post, were gooood


bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

its a baken n'baken evening wind down .... first hit in seven hours ... Whew ... I needed that! aaahhhhh baken'nrelaxin


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

I like to relax and bake, then bake and relax


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

and the bake the cycle all over again ....


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 10, 2009)

shake and bake shake and bake


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

Burn Bubba Burn, Bubba Kush Inferno, Burn Bubba Burn


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

barely waked .... but totally Baked .... Walking On!!~~~~~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2009)

here i am, wakin' and a bakin'.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

Here I am also I have awoken now I am a tokin

fire in the hole!!! . Off to work now..........
Morning RIU'ers..0ne l0ve..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

Waffle Bake


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 11, 2009)

Baked.. 

Its friday, fuck yeah


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 11, 2009)

TGIF putting the NYC diesel through the sharpstone as we speak!!

lets do it.... im waked and about to get baked!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 11, 2009)

looks like a chat thread to me....


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> looks like a chat thread to me....


indeed it is, look at the site your on.

its a chatting site with forums! ha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 11, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> indeed it is, look at the site your on.
> 
> its a chatting site with forums! ha


i agree with you, but why dont you look around...most of the chat threads have been deleted and weve been continually directed to the chat rooms.

im not scolding...im mocking.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 11, 2009)

Im a red-eyed silly retard this morning thanks to my nightshade... Morning all!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i agree with you, but why dont you look around...most of the chat threads have been deleted and weve been continually directed to the chat rooms.
> 
> im not scolding...im mocking.


you're causing drama that need not be caused. this is a wake and bake thread, everyone was spot on until YOU showed up.  



waking up with some green crack and cheese this morning.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to try the Cheese.... my buddys growing some now so soon


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you're causing drama that need not be caused. this is a wake and bake thread, everyone was spot on until YOU showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> waking up with some green crack and cheese this morning.


sorry, im still sore at the loss of a few good threads.

northern lights smothered in hijack BHO. i might just start eating ganja ice cream soon...i dont have shit to do today.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 11, 2009)

mr nice in the morning. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wgBXKAozs1c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wgBXKAozs1c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]check out the funky lil bass groove in this awesome ode to weed...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

Waffle Bake

Bubba Kush


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

awaked and SUPER BAKED ......it's my day off! YeeHawww.....gonna medicate hard today! oh yeah


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been on a hash binge...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 11, 2009)

napal cream hashish from amsterdamn if the cream of the crop in my lungs!


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 11, 2009)

i think wake n sex is better and or equal to


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 11, 2009)

bump bump bumpity bump bump


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

poke smot420 said:


> i think wake n sex is better and or equal to


no...bake and sex easily beats that.... u can't forget the BAKE!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

ditto cracker, ditto ....baked


----------



## Kant (Sep 11, 2009)

after lunch 'n bake?


----------



## stoney shaggy (Sep 11, 2009)

there aint no better after meal mint like a big fat joint


----------



## Kant (Sep 11, 2009)

It is one of the better desserts.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

Whenever I smoke weed...it feels like this.....


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea dude the first high is always the best high. It's almost euphoric sometimes feeling the high slowly creepy up on you, that feeling in your eyes....Man I love weed.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i agree with you, but why dont you look around...most of the chat threads have been deleted and weve been continually directed to the chat rooms.
> 
> im not scolding...im mocking.


I agree slick, I dont have a problem with chat threads, I like em. 

But closing the i love you thread and many more is a bunch of bullshit. The i love you thread was current, and people were still posting.






fdd2blk said:


> you're causing drama that need not be caused.


what? like you dont start drama? haha, yeah right man. I see you talking more crap than most people



oh yeah, just packed a bowl of homegrown Bubba kush. BAKE


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

Same here, Bubba Kushhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 11, 2009)

poke smot420 said:


> i think wake n sex is better and or equal to


Correction..wake and suck
Who wants to do work in the morning? fuck that

Afghan bake


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

Preach it Jonny preach it


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I agree slick, I dont have a problem with chat threads, I like em.
> 
> But closing the i love you thread and many more is a bunch of bullshit. The i love you thread was current, and people were still posting.
> 
> ...








[youtube]BPfkK7bcyfE[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 11, 2009)

good song






but still doesnt answer my question as to why the iloveyou thread was deleted

and why was this thread re-opened? seems like unfair biased tendentioness to me


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

[youtube]u1hnwvWhbJw[/youtube]

Mmmm baked.


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just woke up and got stoned


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> good song
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, you're on to us. 



just woke from my afternoon nap. i'm choking on a bong rip.


----------



## Kant (Sep 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, you're on to us.
> 
> 
> 
> just woke from my afternoon nap. i'm choking on a bong rip.


I second that post nap wake 'n bake


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2009)

Wikid is waking and baking...although, she hasn't been to bed yet....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 12, 2009)

Wake n Bake, I actually slept in today.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> good song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is one of chicehs classic threads..thats why... n if anyone says otherwise.well you can just delete the truth.. 

seems theres a lot of crap thats been going on and covered up the past few months.. thank goodness google can get a peek at the deleted stuff..

oh and this IS on topic... im stoner rambling while waking n baking... 

the 'im running out' bake...


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, you're on to us.


 
so no one can explain why the i love you thread was deleted??

your worse than george bush jr, congratulations 


bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 12, 2009)

Morning ... storm moving in so i had to move my plants... grr.

Anyone ever get a hold of some elusive Vatican Hash? It's blessed by the Pope!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2009)

lmfao... thats just awesome.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 12, 2009)

If ur ever in Rome.... see Cardinal Hempini ... he'll hook you up!

It's a spiritually pure high..... Amen! (does the Penguin dance) woot.....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

Strawberry Jelly and toast BAKE!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3069041]Strawberry Jelly and toast BAKE!!!


[/QUOTE]

i made strawberry ganja ice cream last night!

it was too good.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 12, 2009)

just woke up and smokin a blunt nothing is better


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Wakey Bakey ...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

Morning DR


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Morning SICC  ,, question, where y'all get those black and white avatars??


----------



## Bigrintxas (Sep 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning SICC  ,, question, where y'all get those black and white avatars??


 
im glad you asked  i dont know how to put it nicely, so ill let someone else do the explaining


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm color blind that's why.  Mommy, what color is my star?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2009)

avatars?where?

afternoon bake..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

After a couple shots of Bacardi bake


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 12, 2009)

theres avatars?

theyre not just all black and white....

and no, its not racist.


all i ever smoke is northern lights. im bored of NL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got out of the shower and my hair is still wet bake


----------



## Kant (Sep 12, 2009)

wooooo wet wikid!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where y'all get those black and white avatars??


 
viva la revolution!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Hahahahahaha

wakey bakey


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> wakey bakey


does returning from a daydream and smoking count?

if so.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 12, 2009)

Late wake and bake for me


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm baked well done right now.... my honey will be home soon.... I need to catch my wind.... she'll want to fire up as soon as she gets home...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a Wake n Bake thread, not a chat room.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 12, 2009)

chill out dude

raining ALL day today..... napped and now wake n bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 12, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> This is a Wake n Bake thread, not a chat room.


I love you too Chiceh


----------



## MaiaPax (Sep 12, 2009)

Awww I LOVE to wake and bake eat a big meal go back to sleep wake up and bake again


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

USC sucs bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2009)

it's all fun and games until the ban hammer comes out. 

just waking from my afternoon nap. gonna hit this strawberry cough now.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

I love strawberry Cough, im jealous bake


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2009)

Dude, it's alright.It was a thread.Don't get into trouble because of me.I already know what's up.....oh...uh...wakenbake.


bigtomatofarmer said:


> so no one can explain why the i love you thread was deleted??
> 
> your worse than george bush jr, congratulations
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2009)

Waked and Baking here. Have some real nice blueberry haze to kick start this day.


----------



## gogrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Waked and Baking here. Have some real nice blueberry haze to kick start this day.



i'd like to be having coffee with you right now! .... smokin a bong load of some shwag.... its not the greatest, but i have PLENTY


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2009)

Pepsi for me, lol. I will mix this wake n bake up today with some real nice hash too. 



gogrow said:


> i'd like to be having coffee with you right now! .... smokin a bong load of some shwag.... its not the greatest, but i have PLENTY


----------



## gogrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Pepsi for me, lol. I will mix this wake n bake up today with some real nice hash too.



this early?? your kidneys must hate you.... what kind of hash??.... I loove hash...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2009)

This is some nice black afghan gold seal hash, smoking it in my FDD pipe. 



gogrow said:


> this early?? your kidneys must hate you.... what kind of hash??.... I loove hash...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 13, 2009)

still smoking NL....cant wait for some variety to be done.

this is a special wake n bake...i ate some particularly good LSD last night and had an interesting adventure.

really great LSD.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

puff away on the fdd glass .... waken'n'baken on sunday morning, Italian Dark Roast and a blast of lady-top44 ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

fdd here, smoking out of his "medicali double perk". strawberry cough sprinkled with crumbled bubble hash. fat cup of coffee next to me. gonna be another fine day.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2009)

Its cold and cloudy outside bake





bubba kush


----------



## Kant (Sep 13, 2009)

good morning,

puffin on some unknown bud out of my old dirty pipe...(remembers he needs to replace his bong)


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 13, 2009)

W/B......................


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

the avatars are to be removed please. thank you.





rollitup said:


> WOW, first off all bans that all mods do of long term members go through me, MILF you know you deserve a ban and fdd is the only one keeping you here. If I were making the decision you would be gone along with the "core" funny how the core likes to jump ship, when the ship sinks they come back with complaining again. It was so peaceful the last couple months. If things get out of line I will be banning everyone. As for the over zealous bans, all bans are a group decisions unless they are blatant spam, I have given the ok on every ban that any of the mods do.
> 
> Thread closed change the avatars, grow the hell up. This is the internet have fun teach/learn how to grow.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 13, 2009)

had my morning wake and bake a few hours... 

always love my breakfast bowl of "weedies"... nice delicious chemdog.. no hash tho.. gots non left...

enjoying the afternoon bowl with ya tho...


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahah weedies 
Wake n baked awhile ago..now its time to mow the lawn


----------



## leeny (Sep 13, 2009)

mmmm time for a bake yayaya 

could one delete their own account?-serious question


----------



## loke (Sep 13, 2009)

Schnitzelbump! Me bakezo0rs fer sakezo0rs


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, waked and baking the haze here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 14, 2009)

W/B...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2009)

here i am.


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 14, 2009)

Good morning to you all.
Had the morning joint sesh..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2009)

Morning RIU, wake and bake, nothings better!  

Mondays suck!  lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

Morning DR  , 

That is correct, i hate Mondays as well


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 14, 2009)

Im ready for the weekend

EDIT: bake


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 14, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Im ready for the weekend
> 
> EDIT: bake


great avatar

wake n bake.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm not sure ahsh in the AM is such a good idea. it's 9am and i need a nap.


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 16, 2009)

hash is aways a good idea am or pm, and whats so wrong with a 9am nap anyway? that just mean you can wake and bake again


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2009)

woke and watered, now i'm baking.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 16, 2009)

W/B................


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 18, 2009)

good morning ever one


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, so glad the weekend is here so I can Wake n Bake. Firing it uP now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 19, 2009)

W/B...............


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 19, 2009)

mmm tasty white rhino bake


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2009)

7 am Bake


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 19, 2009)

bubbling the BHO!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2009)

Good morning, Wake n Bake.


----------



## dava (Sep 20, 2009)

just smoked a warhead for my breakfast haha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

slept in 'til 9 today. now i'm awaking with some grapefruit diesel. just might do a little trimming today.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

i'll bake to that


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2009)

wake n bake with glitch mob!! its dat west coast shit


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 23, 2009)

W/B...........


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

wakid, bakid and schnitzelled ... wake and bake, there's nuthin better .... after after-dinner nap ....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 24, 2009)

i cant feel my back.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

a wake and bake of grandeur proportions .... waking and baking, nuthin's better. Walk on!!~~


----------



## Your Grandfather (Sep 25, 2009)

Wakey - Bakey.

Long time, hope all is well.

My new weapon


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

W/B.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2009)

wakin' and bakin' to a major thread deletion fest. damn trolls.  

dude got in 136 posts on a troll account while i slept. 7 hours maybe. 136 troll posts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

wake and bake.... I think I know what troll you're talking about


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2009)

its Hot outside bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

bakin n bakin again .... sounds to me like a serious case of get real ....


fdd2blk said:


> wakin' and bakin' to a major thread deletion fest. damn trolls.
> 
> dude got in 136 posts on a troll account while i slept. 7 hours maybe. 136 troll posts.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 26, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, awake for a long time now and still baking.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

morning Chiceh .... wakin and bakin nuthin's better.


----------



## loke (Sep 26, 2009)

Wait! I ain't late for the wake n bake at 8!

Corny inda mornin or some jaz like that......,oh yeah I'm definatly high, I'm smoking some blue moon mixed with white sattin (taste like ...oh shit how da hell you spell coacoa nut, coconut, wait no, don't think I actually SAY it incorectly you judgmental (shexay) bastards! lol), I have to admit it; it's a lot better than fruity pebbles in the morning! Although I think I just might have some of that now that I'm thinking of things that I find most pleasurable......and I might download Blue Moon now too, that was a good song, golden oldie.

Dam it's 9 now the clever rhyme 'bake at 8' is no longer applicable, fuck you force of Time! You have forsaken me once more  

Alienate RIU complete, (fragmented wheezy laugh like Jimmy Fallon)


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2009)

splittin open a bunch of roaches for a generation wake n bake


----------



## Benassi (Sep 26, 2009)

Wake n baked with OG Herojuana and Sour OG hash. Fuck woooo!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh shit, Havnt Had Herijuana In a while mmm 

Bubba Kush Bake


----------



## BeavTek (Sep 26, 2009)

Saturday morning. Nice joint of some OG Kush. One big awesome breakfast. Some retro cartoons. Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2009)

Wake n Bake RIU. Time to fire it uP.


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 27, 2009)

never really went to sleep.
been sitting here smoking away my quarter of afghan goo.

morning if you're just rising = )


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 27, 2009)

i've been waking and baking this morning with some P PRO goo. this is how you biuld up your tolerance!

listening to shpongle too! 


good morning all


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

wake n bake, nuthin's better, friends


----------



## passdabud (Sep 27, 2009)

*Going to horse races today hopefully win money then get super stoned xD*


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 27, 2009)

W/B............


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2009)

Football Sunday Bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

wakey bakey  going hiking today, should be a good one!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

excellent ... hope u enjoy the open air ... barely wakey but majorly bakey .... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wakey bakey  going hiking today, should be a good one!


----------



## qazwers1 (Sep 27, 2009)

w&b everyday!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

can I call in sleep and baked tomorrow?


----------



## smoker toker (Sep 28, 2009)

7 in the morning.. ahh yes.. nothing like still being under warm blankers while hitting my bong

 Smoker Toker  ooohhhhh yeah!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

wakeoid and bakeoid .... another new day to explore. Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Wakey bakey off to work... Monday morning blues...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 28, 2009)

im awake, now its time to bake


----------



## HoLE (Sep 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3151816]im awake, now its time to bake [/QUOTE]

been up since 6,,like 7 hours,,,been very busy,,so I think I'll join ya SICC,,,,it's time for me to reslly wake up anyway,,,Cheers


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank You Chiceh. This  is for you!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2009)

Good morning RIU, starting the day off right here, Waked n Baking.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Waked and baked, and I'm ready to conquer the world!


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 30, 2009)

woke up 4 hours ago and i haven't stop smoking yet


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

Cold outside Bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 30, 2009)

W/B.............


----------



## Mr. Good (Oct 3, 2009)

Me too....of course


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 3, 2009)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

W/B...........


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

wakin n bakin with my thermonuclear moneyhoney dq ..... yeehhaawww!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

grapefruit diesel for me again.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds Delicious,

The Usual Bubba Kush Bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

waking and baking on the weekend, can't beat it!


----------



## vallytoker (Oct 3, 2009)

just woke up. packed a steamroller and rolled me a blunt with some of my sticky ass home grown skunk its dark green with black ,brown,purple,and orange hairs .has a fruity/floral smell and tastes like heaven. im high as shit and smoken some sensi star and this shit taste like some fruity pebbles. now time to go to work


----------



## Priscilla420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Woke up to an awesome wake n bake today.. Damn I hadn't done that in a looong time and it felt gooood. Time to smoke some more


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

ThERmoNuCLeaR WakE 'n BaKe!! It is a new week, walking on towards Halloween and Mariana's Trench !!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2009)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 6, 2009)

morning Chiceh ... and the fellow farmers at RIU .... Wake and Bake, there's nuthin better!


----------



## StackMoney (Oct 6, 2009)

shit ya wake and bake at 7 in the morn chillin and smokin how u guys doin?


----------



## smoker toker (Oct 6, 2009)

I prerolled me a fat ass J last night  Nothin better than wakin an' bakin while still lying in bed.. ohhh yeah 

 Smoker Toker


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2009)

ahhhh, nothing like a bowl of trichs and keif from the bottom of an old jar to get your day started....


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2009)

God im tired

thank you cannabis  . . . .. 


ahh thats beter


----------



## vallytoker (Oct 6, 2009)

mmmmmm more trainwreak for me to day . but a bud in my steamroller then keep on driven on the blunt road


----------



## worm5376 (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't been in here in awhile. just thought i shoot through and say high to all .


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, it's that time again, Wake n Bake!.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 7, 2009)

Ugh...up earlier than I need to be and can't go back to sleep...only one thing to do!



And I'm off!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 7, 2009)

"all i blow is kush, yeah dat cali bud, get cali luv wen im in dem cali clubs, my spanish bitch in LA, yea i owe ha one, now da squares 17 like uncle brady son" JEEZY 
bakin as we speak!!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 8, 2009)

Good morning RIU, favorite time of day. Being off is really great, I can wake n bake everyday.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 8, 2009)

ain't it the best eh Chiceh ... Wake n' Bake this fine fine morning.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

i can definitely dig that. im on da fuckin iphone checkin on riu. this shit is my life an im kinda proud of it. i love this shit! my ladies( i got 2 exotic bitches haha) that help fund my ops love wakin me up to head a blunt and shower. the best shit in the world an all the time in the back of my head afta i think bout my son, daughter, mother, im like oooooooooohhhhhhh weeeeeee i cant wait till harverst, i cant wait till these fem seeds get here, i cant wait to count this fuckin money!!!! oh and smoke like a fuckin indian chief!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2009)

Im awake, and you best believe im baked


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 8, 2009)

After some good ass eggos, hash bake
Gotta love my new hippie friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 8, 2009)

Baked !


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2009)

long time no bake 420


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3205116]long time no bake 420

[/QUOTE]
is that Bubba Kush I smell in your pipe?

smells delicious


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 11, 2009)

wakey n bakey


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

Waked about to bake on some gods gift..


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> is that Bubba Kush I smell in your pipe?
> 
> smells delicious



why yes it my friend, YES IT IS 



after some eggs and hash browns bake


----------



## videobud (Oct 11, 2009)

Ya dude ..I wake and bake before i go to work alot the same ways.


----------



## HoLE (Oct 11, 2009)

don't know if I'll be awake or at work in tha morning,,so I'm Awake and Bakin now


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians. This wake n bake is for you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

W/B..........


----------



## GreenThumbHippy (Oct 12, 2009)

i just get so high the night befor that i wake up with a nice little buzz still goin!

but for real there is nothing better than a fatty blunt of sour d to start off the day.


----------



## HoLE (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Wake n Bake people,,been up 25 minutes,,on second beer and headin out to my garage for a doob,,,hope all is as good as it is for me,,,


----------



## HoLE (Oct 12, 2009)

along with Wake n Bake comes Eggs and Bacon,,,,thxs Hunny


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2009)

Holey Moley it's Hole!. Still bakin here. 



HoLE said:


> along with Wake n Bake comes Eggs and Bacon,,,,thxs Hunny


----------



## HoLE (Oct 12, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Holey Moley it's Hole!. Still bakin here.


Huggggggs Chiceh,,,Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

W/B.............


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

and Im bout to go to sleep..... sleep and bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

W/B.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

W/B...... lol.....


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2009)

after waffles bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

serial serious saturday wake and bake ... nuthin better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Saturday wakey bakey!


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 22, 2009)

got the day off and just wake n baked......and what better to do it with than some very sticky delicious classic purple haze .....ahhhhh....life is good........


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 22, 2009)

W/B...........


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Oct 22, 2009)

Best wake n bake in a while was a few days back:

I woke up looking over a natural reserve on a balcony about 15 stories up, sparking a bowl while wake n baking, and this song comes on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUmR0RnaMHI

Very appropriate, was quite chill.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 23, 2009)

A FRIDAY Wake and Bake .... yeeehaawwww! and a side trip for the weekend ...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, Wake n Bake.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

W/B..........


----------



## DFL420 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good morning RIU, nothing like some blueberry to start off the day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

Sunday morning wakey bakey


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 25, 2009)

After eggos, blunt bake


----------



## JCanabis (Oct 25, 2009)

jesus 26000 replys! Woah this has gotta be the biggest thread I have ever seen on any forum! I wish I could wake and bake ...........


----------



## DFL420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Good morning RIU its hump day, time to wake bake. Waffles with strawberries and a side of blunt filled with blueberry.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Oct 28, 2009)

Waked and baked some blueberry brownies.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## HoLE (Oct 28, 2009)

mornin people,,it's Thursday and raining,,time for a beer and a doobie


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok ... good for you MrHolE .... here is my part of the world it is actually only Wednesday stil .... so I need some catching up to ya ta do ... and to do dat? PurpleGooey min-popcorn blastoid! WAKE 'n BAKE, there nuthin better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

wake and bake.....get ready world, I dont come to bow, I come to conquer!


----------



## docjohn (Oct 28, 2009)

w/b

morn. i feel y'all!

oatmeal, smoothie, black tea w/ milk, romulan haze spliff followed by Rom Haze hash spliff which awaits me near my bucket of ice water

GOTTA GO.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

hey, another doctor in the house, I'll smoke to that!


----------



## docjohn (Oct 28, 2009)

yo doc, i'll smoke to that too


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 31, 2009)

Good morning RIU, time to wake n bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 31, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, time to wake n bake


2654 pages?!

Pretty successfull thread then


----------



## bourbonandsin (Oct 31, 2009)

So jealous. *looks longingly at plants and tries to will them to budding faster*

Smoke one for me


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe a good way to make buds mature faster is to make more of them.

I just put another batch in the oven.

edit: Mm-mm, nice and chocolaty.

Some herbs are like apples, every day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> 2654 pages?!
> 
> Pretty successfull thread then


 only 664 pages for me.

go to "My Rollitup" "Edit Options" and then select "show 40 posts per page"

it will help make your riu life a little eaier


----------



## bourbonandsin (Oct 31, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> I believe a good way to make buds mature faster is to make more of them.


 
yeah, I hear ya. I'd be happy w/ a bowl right now though.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Oct 31, 2009)

Please rep joekikass on his 420th post!!!

Congrats



edit:


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2009)

im awake, and about to bake


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> only 664 pages for me.
> 
> go to "My Rollitup" "Edit Options" and then select "show 40 posts per page"
> 
> it will help make your riu life a little eaier


Had a look in "Edit options" and is not a present option.. thanks for the advice +Rep'd you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

waking and a baking and a shaking


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Had a look in "Edit options" and is not a present option.. thanks for the advice +Rep'd you.


Hmmm, I know there are different skins available and there are different options in every skin. 

Alot of people reccomend the Blazin 07 skin. I just use the forum default skin.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2009)

BLZIN 07, i dont like the one they have now bake


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3324335]BLZIN 07, i dont like the one they have now bake [/QUOTE]
Ill have to give it a go

bake

Edit: I tried it but I like the default better. I guess we are all creatures of habit


----------



## Knickers (Oct 31, 2009)

I woke 3hrs ago and am still baked, added some hash to my morning j and it knocked me out. Time for round two!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 1, 2009)

edit:

Homemade hash can be very good.
Some think brownies can be better.
Coffee and weed, what else does one need?

A pile of love?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2009)

Good morning RIU, I finally came down off my sugar rush. Halloween is the best.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 1, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm this blunt is not done yet . . .


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 1, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hmmm, I know there are different skins available and there are different options in every skin.
> 
> Alot of people reccomend the Blazin 07 skin. I just use the forum default skin.


I use RIU 08' I think it may be the problem..


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 1, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> edit:
> 
> Homemade hash can be very good.
> Some think brownies can be better.
> ...


Coffee? that shit CAN'T be good for you..


----------



## Knickers (Nov 1, 2009)

I love coffee, strong though I must admit I enjoy mine white. No sugar of course. Nothing tastes better with a fat spliff. As for wake n bake today, well I woke at 630 as I was moving house, it's now 930 and I'm hittig the first 5ft volcano bag of the day


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 1, 2009)

wake and bake with a vaporizer is where its at 

Doesnt fuck up my day like a fatty bong rip


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 2, 2009)

Mornin' All. 
Baking.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mornin fellow tokers, Nothin like a good bowl for breakfast to keep ya strong!


----------



## thizz13 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm like too high for the morning fucking grape ape..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 2, 2009)

BUMP, Head bands some dank shit. Og Kush, Sour Diesel, Master Kush... Pretty good genetic combo.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 2, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


yep, hip hip horray for that


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 2, 2009)

been awake still baked


----------



## Knickers (Nov 2, 2009)

It's 910am and I'm looking at my vaporizer on my bedside table thinking hmmmmm


----------



## Cr33p4 (Nov 2, 2009)

Tragedy has struck... my dog ate my stash -_- so i just made a redneck mussel for her. Duct Tape


----------



## Knickers (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't duct up your dogs mouth lol it could have negative dermatalogical effects, not to mention suck getting off.

I'm hitting that 5ft bag again btw. Wake n bake 3 days in a row now: quitting work was a good decision!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 3, 2009)

As I was baking this morning's batch of brownies,

I thought about how groovy it must feel to finally cross the threshold and harvest more than you can possibly vaporize.

edit:

Then, the chocolaty aroma of decarboxylating vapors filled my mind once again.

It's too bad my domestic partner won't let me buy brownies online.


----------



## Knickers (Nov 3, 2009)

If I ever reach that stage I'll just vape straight into the room, fuck the bag! A THC vapor machine for my Thriller clip.


----------



## bourbonandsin (Nov 3, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> As I was baking this morning's batch of brownies,
> 
> I thought about how groovy it must feel to finally cross the threshold and harvest more than you can possibly vaporize.


MMMMM.Brownies.....Think Fed-Ex would same day ship those?


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 3, 2009)

why do you get the highest when you wake n bake? is there any science behind this?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 4, 2009)

edit:

For some it feels very nice to take a long, slow slide down a slippery sloping fuzzily rabbit hole and is often best done soon after waking.

Some believe the less frequently they imbibe, the brighter the bibe.

It is like walking into a spiritual boundary wall at great speed.

Think of slapping your hand against water

or a giant pile of pollen.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Nov 4, 2009)

good wake and bake all..

smoking some hash i just got done getting from my harvest...

ill probably end up falling back to sleep afterwards...

but oh well... happy wake and bake non the less...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

W/B.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

hey there CJ ... bakin and waking. .. I mean waking and bakin ....


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

Mornin', y'all

Baked and waked.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

After a cheese Omelet bubba kush bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump! . . . . I mean Wake and BAke


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 7, 2009)

W/B.......


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 7, 2009)

I know of an Old Hippie that loves to be Right On.


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Nov 7, 2009)

i effing LOVE wake and bake. haven't done it in a few weeks, did it this morning.

Can't wait for the Badgers game to start


----------



## Knickers (Nov 7, 2009)

Waked and baked!


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 7, 2009)

Wake and bake, work break and bake, lunch bake, before surf bake, before dinner bake, before bed bake.... Im equally in love with them all


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 7, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> Wake and bake, work break and bake, lunch bake, before surf bake, before dinner bake, before bed bake.... Im equally in love with them all


and go lucid in your sleep and dream and bake


----------



## Mc Lovin (Nov 7, 2009)

i can honestly say a wake nd bake is the best high of thee day!!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 8, 2009)

Baking.

Would anyone like a hot, crumbly, mint chocolaty brownie with big nuts for breakfast?

Could I interest anyone in a steaming stack of waffles slathered with butter and blueberry Cannasyrup?

How about a frothy, yummy Kup Of Karma?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 8, 2009)

After Waffles Bake


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing like the sleep in wake and bake.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

woke up an hour ago and taking my first puff, gotta love them wake and bakes! puts you in the right frame of mind to go out and conquer the world!  x 2, cause that's how I roll


----------



## ent931 (Nov 8, 2009)

just smoked a blunt and now im on my mission to get munchies snaxxx


----------



## Knickers (Nov 10, 2009)

Yummmmm baking after waking for the last two hours


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn Cracker, you're up early!


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread feels very homely, does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 11, 2009)

Ya

especially when there is the chocolaty aroma of freshly baked goodies lingering in the air mixed with a steaming mug of freshly roasted and brewed java.

The funny stuff is all good too.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Nov 11, 2009)

woke and boke. whats up everyone!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2009)

Vaping the first bowl of the day . . . some Colorado grown White Widow


----------



## Knickers (Nov 11, 2009)

Im awake lying in bed and can see my vape... but im so hungry!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 12, 2009)

It must be so damn cool to pick your flavor of flower.

I wish I had a choice.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 12, 2009)

w/b. a lil late but i just woke up lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2009)

wake in bake with a cup of blueberry tea,and tora bora


----------



## Knickers (Nov 12, 2009)

Wake n bake on a lovely sunny spring day


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

W/B.......


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 13, 2009)

Woke to a beautiful fall snowstorm!

Lots of weird people here eagerly await the gifts of the snow gods.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Nov 13, 2009)

Ummm I love the smell of MK Ultra in the morning.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> Woke to a beautiful fall snowstorm!
> 
> Lots of weird people here eagerly await the gifts of the snow gods.


You know I hate snow but I love it at the same time. Some snow fell on the mesa last night and it is beautiful.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 14, 2009)

Morning, RIU.

Get to bake a whole new way today!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 14, 2009)

W/B..........


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

totally ... I remember FDD's thread a flavour a week or sumthin like that ... I was so jealous .... not a good emotion. anyhoooo ... it is WAKE 'N BAKE and there's NuThIN bETtER .....!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Woodstock.Hippie said:


> It must be so damn cool to pick your flavor of flower.
> 
> I wish I had a choice.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 14, 2009)

Waked and Bagged.... gotta love the Vape


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2009)

it's wakey bakey time ............,  ,, ahhhhh! woot woot!! hell yeah!! the 3rd bowl always does it for me


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 14, 2009)

ugh its time to bake to get rid of this 151 hangover...
toke or vomit?
ahhh im so glad that i dont give a what about the law and i get to treat my ailments naturally!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, time to Wake n Bake


----------



## loke (Nov 15, 2009)

Wakin-n-Bakin off some Hindu Kush, there really is no better time to get baked.


----------



## doobydoo7777 (Nov 15, 2009)

what up. I live in fort myers, I have been here for almost 2 years and have not been able to find a single sack worth smoking. I need help badly. I need some DANK, Dro, Crip whatever it is called down here. I noticed you said you were here in fort myers. If you are willing to help me today and regularly....email me please at [email protected] I am desperate at this point. I have been getting from GDS, but it is sooo expensive, not worth it anymore. HELP!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wake and Bake folks .... my wishes for a fine Sunday for everyone!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 15, 2009)

Wakey Bakey. A fine Sunday it will be


----------



## captiankush (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmm, nothing better than some lovely jack herrer in the morning....ZOOOM

CK


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2009)

gonna be rollin a strawberry blunt by royal blunts .


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2009)

Gud morning ppls... Bout to blaze then see if my ol lady will go get some tacos..


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm awake . . . . and boy am I baked!


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm awake . . . . and boy am I baked!


Took more then a toke n cuzzzzz that shyt ain't no joke.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

what up screw!


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up screw!


The homie greenhorn.... Wut it do mayn.....


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2009)

Man being on riu with an iPhone suks... But shyt I jus got done hittin upmy girl Maria.... She did the thing cuz... I'm waitin on my chik to get up... Go get sum fud


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSmMoVf1j_8&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

im screwed uuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2009)

late night bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 17, 2009)

W/B...........


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> W/B...........


lol



Wake and Baked my friends.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2009)

[email protected] and [email protected] ..... a fine Tuesday morning it is and shall continue to be. ....... .


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 18, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 18, 2009)

Wake and Vape....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

Wakey wakey Eggs n bakey its kinda cold out side man its got my shankin, but now im bakin im gonna make some bacon


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 18, 2009)

What about waffles?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

lol there in the toaster 

waiting to be devoured, after this bacon is done


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still a bit baked from last night . . . .


----------



## Yackabus (Nov 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3410209]lol there in the toaster 

waiting to be devoured, after this bacon is done[/QUOTE]
*Eat your waffles and shut the fuck up........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 18, 2009)

Save some bacon and OG Kush for me SICC!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Save some bacon and OG Kush for me SICC!



Hey Newgrowth. Just read your spidermite thread. Good work there!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Save some bacon and OG Kush for me SICC!



Bacon is gone, but i do got some kush here for ya


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 19, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

Wake ad Bake...


----------



## Pnuggle (Nov 19, 2009)

wake and bake - it's a daily ritual. e_e


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 19, 2009)

birthday wake-n-bake... goddamit, they didn't cancel school on my fucking birth anniversary
[youtube]ng31hbA-0xc[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2009)

Im awake, and its time to bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 19, 2009)

For fuck's sake . . . I'm baked


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2009)

Good morning RIU, awake and baking here.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 21, 2009)

Been getting any pretty snows?

I love waking to silent, heavy snow.

So does Avalon 7.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 21, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## kevin (Nov 21, 2009)

good morning riu.... puff puff pass


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

Bout to have my "weedies" right now


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 21, 2009)

Jus gettin my bake on... Have to do it 2 more times for my bros on lock... From my bong to urs... Cheers!!!


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 23, 2009)

good morning


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 23, 2009)

Wake n Vape...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Still have a little head high from last night... does that count ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 24, 2009)

kush w/b, trying to avoid swine flu w/b, only day off in hella long w/b.
i'm gonna have to smoke 3 domer bowls.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm awake, my pipe is already packed . . . time to get baked!


----------



## TigerClock (Nov 24, 2009)

Best way to cure this hangover


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

I have only got a hand over once, which was in mexico, but no matter how much drink i never get one, maybe im just lucky 

Post High Life Bake


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3437922]I have only got a hand over once, which was in mexico, but no matter how much drink i never get one, maybe im just lucky 

Post High Life Bake [/QUOTE]
wait till you get older man! I used to never get one. I get them now though if I drink too much im only 27


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

haha i hope not, im enjoying the hang over free life

Before Thanksgiving Bake


----------



## HoLE (Nov 25, 2009)

mornin people,,hey mattso long time no see,,cheers,,time to get baked on a rainy day off for me


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 25, 2009)

HoLE said:


> mornin people,,hey mattso long time no see,,cheers,,time to get baked on a rainy day off for me


Hey Hole. I was just thinkin the same thing man! Everythings well here dude. Check my LA confidential journal 5 days till harvest


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2009)

Crank up the vape!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm leaving work in a few minutes, going home, getting baked and chopping down my forest


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2009)

need any help?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3443546]need any help?

[/QUOTE]

Aren't you supposed to be helping mattso101?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL

what can i say, I like to help others 

Bubba Kush Bake


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3444655]LOL

what can i say, I like to help others 

Bubba Kush Bake [/QUOTE]
You better start walkin its long walk to Toronto I am harvestin on sat. Bring your own scissors. I got bud


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2009)

Im already on my way, i just hit Oregon, good thing i can steal Wi Fi as i walk 

still Baked


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

W/B.......


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2009)

wake an bake...


----------



## cph (Nov 26, 2009)

Turkey day wake and bake!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving RIU! It's time to get my bake on  ..  ..,  ... .... Yehaawww! That's how I roll


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2009)

Time to get ripped and EAT!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2009)

green crack.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> green crack.


Hijack


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2009)

Bubba KUSH


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 27, 2009)

LA Confidential!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

Just waking up to some Lemon Skunk and some AMAZING Redneck Manifesto!

[youtube]woR8-OxeYFo[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2009)

W/b ......


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been awake, now i will bake


----------



## HoLE (Nov 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3458278]I've been awake, now i will bake

[/QUOTE]

I'm awake,,,and fukkin baked,,I know it's only 11:18 in the evening,,,,but does that count,,,goo night people


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

dang, only 8pm here


bored bake


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 28, 2009)

HoLE said:


> I'm awake,,,and fukkin baked,,I know it's only 11:18 in the evening,,,,but does that count,,,goo night people


holey cow batman...I thought nukes had to be in bed by 9 pm.


w/b


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 29, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching Football bake


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 29, 2009)

its baked been tooooo long. 

greetings all

baking with the souls of RIU!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 12, 2009)

Good Morning RIU, Wake n Bake.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 12, 2009)

mmm best wake eva!


----------



## j h (Dec 12, 2009)

hey hows every one doin this stoned n still drunk morning?


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 12, 2009)

Morning growth. Ive been having a pretty swell morning as well. I love hitting the bong before my feet touch the floor. Thats when you know your gonna have a good day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

wake and bake saturdays, nothings better


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 12, 2009)

Same here jsut checked the girls, and now im bakin with nothing better on a sat.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2009)

im awake, and i will now bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2009)

..,, .... ... ahhhh one more for goodluck .... sunday wakey bakey!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2009)

W/B............


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 18, 2009)

Just had one hell of a Wake N' Bake!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Dec 18, 2009)

i awoke early.. and baked then.. had a nap... awoke from that.. and baked again... its like a twice wake and bake.... ahhhh


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

after waffles bake


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 18, 2009)

Waffles are the fuckin' shit!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

W/B............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2009)

whooot whoot!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2009)

Extra bake this morning. Gotta go do that holiday shopping thing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2009)

W/B........


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2009)

i've been awake for an hour and haven't baked yet.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am ridonkulously Bake!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2009)

i have the bong next to me now. still haven't hit it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, here we go. indoor green crack.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

pipe's on the table, but have to wait for the weed to wake up and get here  .... or the mailman tomorrow... whichever comes first


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, here we go. indoor green crack.



when that bowl's finished you should pack another and smoke for me by proxy  .... i love green crack


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

Sample home grown LA Confidential bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

W/B..........


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 24, 2009)

Pre-snowblowing bake.

Looks like I might be doing it three times or so in the next 24 hours. Might have to go out for gas LOL.


----------



## jessehendrix10 (Dec 24, 2009)

i waked and baked on some indica dom. cold water hash just thirty minutes ago, i also am being starred in the face by a jar of santa cruz's finest sticky icky, ill have to do a short review on that. peace and pot ya'll


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning Joint Bake

tomorrow is the big day


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2009)

w & b with a little skunk/romulan


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 24, 2009)

Spaceship and coffee wake and bake


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Spaceship and coffee wake and bake


Haha, did the exact same thing. Nothing better than some black coffee and a bowl/jay.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2009)

awake and getting fuckin' baked  sour grape haze 

whooot whooot!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry baked Christmas

peace
cof


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2009)

Xmas morning bake    .......


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2009)

First beer of the day Bake


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3573258]First beer of the day Bake [/QUOTE]


its a major holiday, and its 3:40, so more like 10th beer of the day, but I'm awake, and baking my last bowl.... Merry Christmas to ALL of RIU!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 25, 2009)

wake every morn to one of these! 



MERRY XMAS FUCKERS!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

god im high


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 26, 2009)

Been awake but now it's time to get baked!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone. 2010 is going to be great!. Wake n Bake.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 27, 2009)

Waked, and about to be baked....


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm awaked, and getting baked on some organic super skunk


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i'm awaked, and getting baked on some organic super skunk


WHERE'D YOU GET IT?!?!?!?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> WHERE'D YOU GET IT?!?!?!?


bout to smoke it out of my new bong i made


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh. My. GOD.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)

is that not the coolest thing?? dont know what he's hittin there, but i bet its gonna knock his socks off 

*edit* just saw what appears to be a nice pile of bud on the windowsill there.... Go Go Gadget Stoner!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

That thing looks like a still made into a bong. That thing looks like a crazed mad scientists suspended filtration apparatus. That thing looks like gods bong bowl upside down!!!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That thing looks like a still made into a bong. That thing looks like a crazed mad scientists suspended filtration apparatus. That thing looks like gods bong bowl upside down!!!



i'd like to wake and bake with him


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Hellz yesh. It's amazing how much that looks like a bong bowl upside down. A giant one.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2009)

Wake and bake with a little mandala (seeds got mixed and I'm not sure which one)

peace
cof


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

NFL Count Down to Kick Off bake


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 27, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i'd like to wake and bake with him



Well, maybe not wake

I'll bring pancakes


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, maybe not wake
> 
> I'll bring pancakes



no no.... wakenbake as a singular action... not two actions... i'd never want to wake with that man


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 27, 2009)

and another one! 

Sour Apple Jack


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

gogrow said:


> no no.... wakenbake as a singular action... not two actions... i'd never want to wake with that man


So you never want to wake with THAT man but you want to wake with OTHER MEN????


.......hmmmm......


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So you never want to wake with THAT man but you want to wake with OTHER MEN????
> 
> 
> .......hmmmm......



damnit.... i knew it would be someone... shoulda known it'd be you


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, you should've.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2009)

wakey wakey, it's time for the doc to bake   .......one more bowl for goodluck  mmmmmm sourgrapehaze, tasty!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 27, 2009)

W/B..........


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

not really sure how awake I am.....

But I sure am BAKED.....


----------



## tescu (Dec 30, 2009)

looooooove the wake n bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

W/B.........


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 30, 2009)

W/B before my chiro appointment


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

God im high

wake n bake


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

w/b man my stomache is fucked up!

did fdd repair my flounder last night sicc?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

naw everyone just bounced

he said he had some new pipes to post up today, im lookin for the "one"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

trainwreck  ........wake and bake


----------



## MRLD (Dec 30, 2009)

so high....now time to do shit around the house


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

"the one". loL yeah i hear you, Maybe today is the day..


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 31, 2009)

Just ripped some bowls, and now having a coffee.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

W/B..........


----------



## Cannacopia (Dec 31, 2009)

working on a cereal bowl of blueberry and blueberry hash-browns (bubble)


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 31, 2009)

Last of the Violator Kush . . . Light that shit on fire!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 31, 2009)

I had to drqag a guy out of the bar last nioght by his collar and my back is killiing me this morning.

Guess what I am doing??
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wake and bake


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 31, 2009)

Wish i could
Gotta save the rest for my drunken smoke tonight, itll be much more worth it


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

so this morn. i took a huge bong rip of some weed that was left in the bowl from the night before..well i wasnt paying attention to it filling up..but i looked at it as i was pulling the slide to clear it "thing was filled with yellow milk"...i clear the thing,stop myself from coughing out the whole hit.. then realize theres no water in the bong!..ahhhh lmao!!!!!
i was fucking blasted at work this morning though!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Bubba Bake


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

wake and bake 2010

peace 
cof


----------



## bigbudmike (Jan 1, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> wake and bake 2010
> 
> peace
> cof


I second that and raise you 1 bong toke   Merry Christmas.....uh Happy New Year! Somethin like that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

that's how we do it in the '10

happy new year RIU and friends


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2010)

First Bake of 2010


----------



## cph (Jan 1, 2010)

It might be 2 in the afternoon, but I was baking with a bowl full of grinder kief this morning to start the year off right!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR RIU!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 1, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## bbqchip (Jan 1, 2010)

its been a yr since ive smoked and next month when im off probation ill start off with a wake n bake.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2010)

wake & bake

peace
cof


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 2, 2010)

Wake and bake baby


----------



## gogrow (Jan 2, 2010)

superskunk keif doobie wake n bake!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2010)

sourgrapehaze waking and a baking!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

paralized off that bubba here!!! though i have seen better examples of it. anyway this shit came all the way from northern cali in told. havent had to buy weed in a while sucks. 350 an oz!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2010)

hahahaha! 350 an oz.? that's HI street prices bro. round 2    trainwreck bake


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

I pay 300 for my Bubba Kush


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3604798]I pay 300 for my Bubba Kush [/QUOTE]

yes your also in so. cal. 

there going for 400-425 on the street for this example of bubba. i got hooked up. shit can pass for 25 a g all day!!!! i paid 12.50$ a g. not bad. shit gets me high off one .2-.3 bowl. its real stanky, but its clearly not pre98 bubba.


its all good cuzz there is gonna be plenty of sourkush to smoke next fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah man, 350 an oz. is good street prices. an ounce of dank can go easily for 500 in HI. round 3, GDP bake


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, 350 an oz. is good street prices. an ounce of dank can go easily for 500 in HI. round 3, GDP bake


 
i bet. ive seen oz of my sourkush go for 5 hundo, and the people were happy has to pay that.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yes your also in so. cal.
> 
> there going for 400-425 on the street for this example of bubba. i got hooked up. shit can pass for 25 a g all day!!!! i paid 12.50$ a g. not bad. shit gets me high off one .2-.3 bowl. its real stanky, but its clearly not pre98 bubba.
> 
> ...


same here man.. "eastcoast prices" 400-425 an oz...unless u pick up some weight! i get q's for 1250! "$312.50 an oz!  

im still puffin on this sour apple jack!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

get elbows of the kush for like 4200-4500

but canadian hydro is fucking cheap..... and its not all shitty beaster. 2800 a p for triple a canadian. its the domestic growers product that cost soo much


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 2, 2010)

thats a DAMN GOOD price for a full p!  i get em for like 48!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

Ouch 4800


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

4800 aint that bad. thats only 300 a oz. you can flip them for 400 ez


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 2, 2010)

SICC";3604930]Ouch 4800 :shock:[/QUOTE]
yesir...thats just how it works here in the east coast..more of a high demand than in cali..u guys always have like 100's of diff. amazing strains to choose from!..here there will be like 5-10 max to choose from if ur lucky!
[quote="chitownsmoking said:


> 4800 aint that bad. thats only 300 a oz. you can flip them for 400 ez


 yesir 400 all day!..i'll do 2 for 380 a piece just to make them go faster! ppl love me!  .. 425 to some ppl too!..and pluss u got the small buyers too like 8th is 60$ and quarter is 120$ and a half 220$..u can still make bank off it but i never pick up p's..not worth it to me!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

you gotta put some love back into the game or you will get robbed. cant charge too much, mbut every situation is diffrent


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you gotta put some love back into the game or you will get robbed. cant charge too much, mbut every situation is diffrent


im not a street pharmacist!..i only sell to ppl i know "my friends" so once i make my $ back the rest of the herb is free smoke for me!  ..they know what my prices r..and they know if they want it cheeper then they need to buy weight!..thats just how it works!.. pluss i got a 45 in my safe "where i keep my bud" im not to worry about gettin robbed!..its not like im walking the streets nickle and dimein!..lol

FREE IS FOR ME!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> im not a street pharmacist!..i only sell to ppl i know "my friends" so once i make my $ back the rest of the herb is free smoke for me!  ..they know what my prices r..and they know if they want it cheeper then they need to buy weight!..thats just how it works!.. pluss i got a 45 in my safe "where i keep my bud" im not to worry about gettin robbed!..its not like im walking the streets nickle and dimein!..lol
> 
> FREE IS FOR ME!


lol you have yet to learn that there is no "friends" in this game huh?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

Fa real fuc friends haha


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 2, 2010)

AAAAHhhhh. Just bought an ebb n grow 12 pot system.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

people will sell out there own mothers these days................. but thats nothing a good 3 bullits to the head wont cure


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 2, 2010)

naaah dude see u dont understand my situation!...the ppl i sell to are the ppl i can trust with my life! friends since fucking middle school!..im in my mid 20's now!...i trust my boys with everything i got! my friends r my family man!..thats just how we r!...like i mentioned in the last post...i only sell to my friends,that way i dont have to meet new ppl!..if a friend of a friends needs bud..then the only person i will see is my boy,then he can bring it to "his friend"..that way i seen no new faces!! if u do see new faces,thats when shit gets sketchy!..i been on and off for a lil over 3 years now!...my boys always have my back!  and i agree with the whole "no friends in the game" but my boys aint part of the game!..lol...most sketchy thing i have to do is when i pick up the weight..and thats when the 45 and loaded and breeched!...i take shit pretty serious when it comes to my $$$!!!..im sure u feel the same2!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2010)

morning. Wake & bake with accidental haze........nice

peace
cof


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

im awake, now its time to bake


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 5, 2010)

b4 breakfast w/b


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I've been up for awhile, but getting high as the sun also does.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Kinda Chilly outside bake


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3618026]Kinda Chilly outside bake [/QUOTE]

1 doobie,,and 6 beers so far since 7 this morning,,chilly is why I'm home today,,,cheers SICC,,,,


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheers HoLE

Wish i was 6 beers deep lol

after shower bake


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3618317]Cheers HoLE

Wish i was 6 beers deep lol

after shower bake [/QUOTE]

brb,,need a beer )


----------



## hempcurescancer (Jan 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3618317]Cheers HoLE

Wish i was 6 beers deep lol

after shower bake [/QUOTE]

After shower bakes are the best, Ill toke in the bathroom while the steams still heavy, opens up your pores and gets (at least me) wayy higher.

Pretty much the concept of a jamaican shower.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 5, 2010)

Always love tha mornin bake up


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Friday morning...W/B......madonna

peace
cof


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 8, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh god im high, bake


----------



## orangebud (Jan 8, 2010)

nothing better and i find u don't smoke as much in the morning you have a easy comedown leaving u with a calm feeling all day

i really love this plant!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2010)

W/B...northern light/haze.......glass by fdd....seed by nirvana

peace
cof


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 10, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 10, 2010)

Sour Cream on a sunday morning watching the news and reading the paper in the mountains.

W/B


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 10, 2010)

Wake n baked with the vape


----------



## kappainf (Jan 10, 2010)

Awaked and Haze Heaven baked. Sunday morning lazy day baked is the best!


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wake and Bakeeeee


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 10, 2010)

already did that


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 10, 2010)

toked before practice this morning.... "bad idea!"


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 13, 2010)

Woke and boke with some Nebula.... whats up all?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2010)

Im awake, loading the bong . . . . . . . and now im baked


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 13, 2010)

BONG RIPS.... does a body good!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2010)

A Bong Hit A Day, Keeps The Doctor Away


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 13, 2010)

we should start a bong rip contest thread!...i think theres one on tokecity or someshit...we need one on riu!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it would end up only being me and you who would get vids up haha

Late night bake, jus a lil rip to get to sleep, see yall in the morn


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2010)

W/B

peace
cof


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2010)

Lady on the water make me rich, make me poor . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2010)

Im awake, now i will bake


----------



## critter1685 (Jan 14, 2010)

me and my vapor swing every morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 14, 2010)

critter1685 said:


> me and my vapor swing every morning


LOL. Nice first post.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2010)

wake & baked

peace
cof


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2010)

waked and baked


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 16, 2010)

You are a bad influence

Just kidding


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2010)

blue moonshine x 3bowls wakey bakey..  .  .  ..... ohhh yeahhhh!


----------



## jesterquiksilver (Jan 16, 2010)

Today makes my 254th day of wake & bake in a row. Im going for a year. lol I really never thought I would make it this far due to hard times of running out but here I am...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning RIU. Wakin n bakin after 16 hours of trimmin yesterday.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2010)

Wake & Bake & breakfast

peace
cof


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2010)

After Egg's N Waffles Bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 17, 2010)

Blazin..feelin nice


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

wake & bake

peace
cof


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 18, 2010)

morning all, woke and boke with some black domina.. I harvested last friday.. I was burping the jars this morning and touching my recently harveste buds and whatnot.. I get to work, everyone says.."I smell a skunk" "so do I" "I smelled it right when you walked in ***" "yeah, right when you sat down" "it smells like marijuana" etc etc etc... I work in an office. Im by far the youngest person. I almost had a panic attack... what a buzzzzzkill... I dont think we realize just how bad we stink of herb sometimes... I mean, it was horrible, my co-workers were coming up to me and smelling me... wtf?!?!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 18, 2010)

Hahaha funny story

Wakin and bakin..
Morning all


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 20, 2010)

Cheech Wizard said:


> morning all, woke and boke with some black domina.. I harvested last friday.. I was burping the jars this morning and touching my recently harveste buds and whatnot.. I get to work, everyone says.."I smell a skunk" "so do I" "I smelled it right when you walked in ***" "yeah, right when you sat down" "it smells like marijuana" etc etc etc... I work in an office. Im by far the youngest person. I almost had a panic attack... what a buzzzzzkill... I dont think we realize just how bad we stink of herb sometimes... I mean, it was horrible, my co-workers were coming up to me and smelling me... wtf?!?!


bet it was from when u toked before work,not from burping ur jars..i catch myself stinkin of bud before work a lot..i just smoke a stoge..lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

lol yea Cigs are a great cover up for weed, if you like cigs that it 

its freezing outside bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 21, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## TechnoDude (Jan 21, 2010)

When I first started smoking about 5 years ago I had trouble with memory, now its photographic, didn't study for a business exam, went through the note cards and keywords and aced in 12 minutes flat.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

Loss of memory? . . 

wait whats Wake's N Bake?


----------



## sagensour (Jan 21, 2010)

Wake n Bake is like coffee to me. Although I still need coffee. Its great.420


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Waaaaaaake & Baaaaaake!!!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 21, 2010)

I do smoke cigs they dont cover it up enough I guess cuz it happened again today at work. An older lady i work with told me I smell like a skunk again and then she proceeded to tell me that shes heard of the "new Skunk weed" thats around now....trying to get me to admit to it... I was like "really, a new skunk weed that smells like a skunk, and you smoke it?" ahhhhh... I just play dumb.. she was like "yeah, I hear its very powerful and smells like a skunk" I was like ... ok.. wow... I guess I will have to start wearing cologne or something.... so annoying.. I didnt realize how much I stink...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

Just say you got some "gas" problems


----------



## sagensour (Jan 21, 2010)

I fart the scent of Urkle


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 21, 2010)

lmao!...dude u smokeing blunts or some shit?!?...cause i do notice i will still smell like weed even after a stoge if i smoke a blunt!...but a bowl/bong or w.e. is pretty easy to cover up!..jsut blow ur stogey smoke all over urself!..might smell like an ashtray but its better than dealwith with the shit at work!...either that or blaze before u get dressed in the morning!..i had to do that a few times when i had some killer stinky purps!!!


----------



## hempcurescancer (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I do smoke cigs they dont cover it up enough I guess cuz it happened again today at work. An older lady i work with told me I smell like a skunk again and then she proceeded to tell me that shes heard of the "new Skunk weed" thats around now....trying to get me to admit to it... I was like "really, a new skunk weed that smells like a skunk, and you smoke it?" ahhhhh... I just play dumb.. she was like "yeah, I hear its very powerful and smells like a skunk" I was like ... ok.. wow... I guess I will have to start wearing cologne or something.... so annoying.. I didnt realize how much I stink...


What a stupid old broad.


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Jan 22, 2010)

wake N vape...don't do this often but it's nuts!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

woke and baked with a single keif rip this morning and didnt know what to do with myself after!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2010)

wake and bake with a little durga mata

peace
cof


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump For the Wake n Bake


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

purple maui/sour apple jack salad wake and bake!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

After Egg's Bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

wake and bake, strawberrycough style.. .. . . ...... Ohhhh Yeaaahhh ! 


[youtube]wLRfHtFY398[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning all...

Blazed and feelin good


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

[youtube]v9KBSz9KbwA[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2010)

wake and bake.....yawn

peace
cof


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 24, 2010)

Baked in the AM


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 24, 2010)

Im awake, and im baked


----------



## biggun (Jan 24, 2010)

Just had a bong hit... Now i am going to mix up a grey goose bloody mary and get ready to watch some football.... Oh ya and smoke another joint,and another, and another and another and,,,,,, what? Peace


----------



## HoLE (Jan 25, 2010)

god I get up tooooo early,,but I'm Awake and Baked,,mornin ppl


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 25, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2010)

Bringin it back again... More purp.. Lovin it mayn


----------



## madcatter (Jan 25, 2010)

Got to get my pain relief.,... waked & baked....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2010)

sour deisel wake and bake! 
...........


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2010)

rasberry pearl and purple maui salad this morning!... having multiple strains is nice!..i love salad!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2010)

W/B............


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2010)

well, its not wake and bake, but i am pretty damn baked


----------



## HoLE (Jan 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3711302]well, its not wake and bake, but i am pretty damn baked [/QUOTE]

hey SICC,,,the World called,,,they said to say hello )


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 27, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## HoLE (Jan 27, 2010)

Awake,Baconed and Baked


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello world


----------



## sagensour (Jan 27, 2010)

Bakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkked


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 27, 2010)

wake and baked with my new inline bong! i'll try to get pics or a video soon!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2010)

Still baked from last night . . . time to smoke


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 28, 2010)

my homee is too! they just cant hang with me.wake and bake on my homegrowns


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 28, 2010)

Jus woke up n bout to toke up... Already!  deuces


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2010)

wake and baked.........

peace
cof


----------



## sagensour (Jan 30, 2010)

blazzzzzed


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 30, 2010)

purple maui wake and bake!..lil pic and video to spice it up a notch!


----------



## canny79 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep! That is how I do it every day for the last 15 years!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 30, 2010)

wakey bakey! time to get irie-eyed up in here!!  .  . ............. ohhh yeaaah!!!
[youtube]PI0aPyuLJUU[/youtube]


----------



## dan1988dan (Jan 30, 2010)

dont drink and drive smoke weed and fly


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 31, 2010)

W/B............


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 31, 2010)

Ever wondered what one TRILLION dollars looks like? I was wondering today and now I know . . . .http://www.pagetutor.com/trillion/index.html


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 31, 2010)

Smokin big here big baby!!!! Man that purp looked tasty... Wish I had sum left but wut I got... Maaaan! Toke up maynn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

what up screw!! jus' chillin at home and getting blazed off a blunt.... lol 
[youtube]bAV1-cGVQGk[/youtube]
wakey bakey!!!!!!!


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up screw!! jus' chillin at home and getting blazed off a blunt.... lol
> [youtube]bAV1-cGVQGk[/youtube]
> wakey bakey!!!!!!!


Wutz up doc... Jus put 1 in the wind too... Man wut I'm burnin is purp too dint notice it... Doc Do yall listen to screw music in Hawaii?? Slowed down music? Ain't nothin like burnin jammin some screw jus chillin.. wut I was jus doin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

screw music? I've never heard of it. I'm gonna go see what it's all about right now..we do love reggae music in HI though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

is lil' wayne screw music?? if so ,yeah , we listen to screw music
[youtube]jcTK3UA8u5g&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 31, 2010)

Its slowed down music.... Like u Would take Lil waynes song and slow it down wit turntables or music program... Go to YouTube and type in dj screw.. Or u could type in Lil Wayne screw... And here one of his songs slowed down I listen to alotta Texas artist though.... More underground tho


----------



## HoLE (Jan 31, 2010)

HoL-EEEEEeeeeee,,Wake n Bake turned into All Day n Bake,,,,Cheers


----------



## burgess321 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wakey bakey


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 2, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 2, 2010)

top o the morning wake and bakers! just baked with some Nebula.. love the nebula


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2010)

Been doing bong rips since I woke up . . . . everything feels slower today . . .


----------



## sagensour (Feb 3, 2010)

Did I wake up yet?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

smooooooooooooooooooooooooooke weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed everydaaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## biggun (Feb 4, 2010)

Just smoked almost a whole dube of my White widow... Fuck i wish it was'nt going to rain I feel like washing my truck...Fuck it Maybe we will go 4wheeling and play in the mud... Peace


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2010)

Wake and bake on Super Bowl Sunday with some blue diesel and faded glassworks.

View attachment 706555

peace
cof


----------



## Bilstaaa (Feb 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Wake and bake on Super Bowl Sunday with some blue diesel and faded glassworks.
> 
> View attachment 706555
> 
> ...


 


Holy shit, It takes jealousy to the next level! Right on dude!

Peace x


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

Im awake, so im baked


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## HoLE (Feb 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3759321]Im awake, so im baked [/QUOTE]
me too,,now it's goin ta bed real baked ,,oh the World said to say Hello


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 9, 2010)

woke and boke with black domina.. morrning all


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 9, 2010)

Hash hits!!!!!


----------



## Confidential Herb (Feb 9, 2010)

There is nothing that makes me so happy as a good wake and bake! I can't say how much it just completes my day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 9, 2010)

W/B............


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2010)

Doob an a beer anyone )


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2010)

uh oh,,second beer and it's only 9,,,gonna be a long day,,,lotsa snow fallin though,,gonna stay right inside and go toBonganin


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2010)

W/B..............


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 10, 2010)

i'll second that hole!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i'll second that hole!


jesus Gnome,,,,where ya been,,I'm on about 14th now,,and a doobie and a half,,,still gotta pick up wife,,cook dinner,,order kids around,,or was that cook kids and order dinner,,lol,,,you know


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

damn im baked


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2010)

W/B...........


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2010)

Wake and Bake,,Cash Crop KEn's NUKEN


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## HoLE (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm awake,,and soon to be baked,,gotta 9 o clock with the optometrist,,,so I thought I would go all clear eyed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 12, 2010)

havent been here in a while...probation wake and bake...hope i dont get tested for at least 3 days!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2010)

Wake & bake

peace
cof


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> havent been here in a while...probation wake and bake...hope i dont get tested for at least 3 days!!!



damn, sorry to hear that Smokester, good to see ya around


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 12, 2010)

just drink shit loads of water!!! if ur piss is to clear they'll test u another day!..

IM BAKED!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 13, 2010)

W/B............


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2010)

Wake & bake

peace
cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 13, 2010)

wake and bake on some jack i picked up lastnight!


----------



## dbuch420 (Feb 13, 2010)

Becuzigothigh.com....Check it out its taking over the world!


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 13, 2010)

bring'n this back.. fuck it.. splurgin

purrpppp:: 







n im jus wakin up


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2010)

Wake & bake

peace
cof


----------



## Learninglots420 (Feb 14, 2010)

/signed. Love it!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 14, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2010)

Im awake, and best believe him baked


----------



## dbuch420 (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGH: The best feeling is when you cop trees and when you break it up it amounts to another blunt...and it always seems to me that its the blunt that puts me on another level


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2010)

Wake and bake with new blue diesel

peace
cof


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 15, 2010)

yumm! blue diesel sounds tastey!


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 18, 2010)

greetings everyone! wakey bakey


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2010)

I AM BAKED!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2010)

W/B.......


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2010)

wake and bake

peace
cof


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Waked....baked....and at work


----------



## Priscilla420 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wake n baked at 10 am... still smokinnnn


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2010)

BUBBA KUSH BAKE OH YEAHHHHHH


----------



## psytiva (Feb 20, 2010)

kickstarts the day and makes you way more open minded. i have worked out sativa is good when waking up and going to work, its like speed the more you move the more you are smashed, were as indica is good on sunday mornings any one agree


----------



## psytiva (Feb 20, 2010)

hand off snakey then a wake and bakey,


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3814824]BUBBA KUSH BAKE OH YEAHHHHHH
[/QUOTE]
bubble gum x kush?!?...i was looking at seeds today and seen those!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 21, 2010)

W/B.......


----------



## biggun (Feb 21, 2010)

Just burned a fatty of white widow...Going to build something now...Peace


----------



## Confidential Herb (Feb 21, 2010)

Wake N BAKE!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2010)

wake and baked with lady cane

peace
cof


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 21, 2010)

wake n bakin with some Bubba Brain Dammage picked up here in Riverside CA


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol see it did damage my brain i spelled it wrong wow


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 21, 2010)

lol that shit looks bomb!!!...W/B bong rips!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel brain damaged . . . still high from last night . . . it was the hash


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2010)

after a night of drinking bake


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 21, 2010)

master purple kush baking. waitin fer Vegas.


----------



## Confidential Herb (Feb 21, 2010)

FuZZy my homboy wass crackking stoner??


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's how I start my day, everyday. It's just like my coffee. Need 'em both. =)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

wake and bake time!! halley's comet, ready for take off ...3....2....1... ..  we have lift-off!

"skyrockets in flight, afternoon delight..." 
[youtube]xROCsagx1pQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## HoLE (Feb 22, 2010)

Northern Lights times Skunk,,,nothing like smokin your own for Wake and Bake ,,,,where's my beer ,,found it,,Cheers!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 23, 2010)

beer and a doobie Wake and Bake


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 23, 2010)

Wake and baked with some MK Ultra I had curing for 3 months.. NICE for rainy days


----------



## bmw92089 (Feb 28, 2010)

my wake in bake is being delayed i got the grape ape but where the hell is my triple perk!?


----------



## The Lone Bonger (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think I've started one day in the last 7 years without a Wake n Bake. Not smoking on my own stash right now though unfortunately. Baked off some MC Kush though, which is one of the many different buds my buddy risks his ass to import here each month to the south, straight from Cali.

It's about time to go raid my fridge.


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 28, 2010)

I took a bake weekend not too long ago while i never was more then a few feet away from the bong, i even had it on my nightstand together with some extra water so if i'd wake up i could take a hit and go back to sleep, was awsome...24/7 baked <3!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2010)

Wake and baked with a little one chronic diesel.

peace
cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 28, 2010)

wake and ate/baked this morn. with a batch of trainwreck brownies/bong packs!


----------



## virual blazer (Mar 5, 2010)

wake an bakes start me off on a good day on saturday an sunday morningsss =]


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2010)

wakeybaked with mk ultra! morning all!


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

wake n bake sativa!!! second joint


----------



## Kushnewb (Mar 5, 2010)

wake n bakes are what get me through my boring classes ehhhh except i did it las t week and kinda blew my speech


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

some people can't handle being high and doing things, some can.

I for one would have a MUCH easier time doing a speech if I was stoned off of indica or sativa .


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

think I'm gonna roll another sativa joint....


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2010)

I wake and bake now while im still in bed.. that way I can shower after. I quit smoking cigs 5 days ago and worry Ill go into work and all the old people will start "smelling the skunk" again.... that sucked


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

smoke before you take a shower. then spray down lightly. no worries. 

don't start smoking again just to cover up the scent .


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2010)

I hear you, in my nicotine obsessed brain thats exactly the reasoning I had this morning... I should smoke a cig, to cover the smell.... gotta keep reminding myself all the money Im saving and the fact that smoking cigs kills.. thankfully Ill always have the herb to smoke... but boy could I go for a cig right now... ahh... Im wearing the patch, that helps


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2010)

good for u man! i wish i could stop smoking stoges!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Gnome and poplars! It sure is tough.. my girl is kinda using blowjobs as a weapon.. she doesnt give them anymore if I smoke.. shes trying to help me but... is that messed up? sex as a weapon


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!! dude thats not a problem at all!... id be gettin a lot of head if i was u!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, thats one of the reasons I decided to quit. We had been talking about me quitting (shes a nurse and totally disgusted by it, thankfully she loves herb) and she decided that she was not going to give me anymore head until I quit. So... after not getting any head for a few days I got to thinking I should quit smoking.. so, her strategy worked I guess..... still want a cig tho


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2010)

seriously man, in my honest opinion..i think its impossible to stop cold turkey!.. i cut back dramaticly!...i use to smoke a pack a day no problem! now a pack can last me 2days!...some times a lil longer

to keep on topic here i blazed a fat ass keif rip this morn and walked into work super blasted! didnt know what to do with myself for the first few hours! lol


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2010)

I love starting the day nice and high. I wish I got as high in the evening as I do in the morning tho... first high of the day is ALWAYS the best


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah my wake n bake has been extended to 4 joints,though I started at 10, and it's now 2,

for some reason I don't gain tolerance to my sativa at the rate I smoke it daily, so I get high all day I just have to smoke a whole joint.

if I had a bag vape this would be a different story.

wake n bake ALL DAY!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah my wake n bake has been extended to 4 joints,though I started at 10, and it's now 2,
> 
> for some reason I don't gain tolerance to my sativa at the rate I smoke it daily, so I get high all day I just have to smoke a whole joint.
> 
> ...


I personally can't do that ... i got shit to do, man. lol

You have a gift


----------



## infinitihigh (Mar 5, 2010)

wake n bake everyday  live the high life


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> I personally can't do that ... i got shit to do, man. lol
> 
> You have a gift


well I grew 85% sativa dominant hybrids this year, so I can literally smoke this shit all day, feel a nice heady high that just kind of puts me in a gentle haze in which I can spend my whole day 

then at night I bust out the indica


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah my wake n bake has been extended to 4 joints,though I started at 10, and it's now 2,
> 
> for some reason I don't gain tolerance to my sativa at the rate I smoke it daily, so I get high all day I just have to smoke a whole joint.
> 
> ...


 bong rips!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 6, 2010)

W/B........


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 6, 2010)

Wakin to a purp/pineapple delight.. This pineapple is sum dope homie!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 6, 2010)

waking to bake some Willey's Wonder.  Great indica.


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

starting off with the sativa joint again


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> starting off with the sativa joint again


Wana send me some, big guy?


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Wana send me some, big guy?


hehe I have just enough to last till october, probably more but I like to be modest.

joint number 2.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 6, 2010)

woke up to a beautiful day outside! toked in the sun this mornning,it was nice!.. btw,i cant wait for my grow to be done so i can smoke my "morning glory"


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't wait for my outdoor grow for sour kush and northern lights 

bubblegum x thc bomb may be good, juries still out.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 6, 2010)

mmm that sounds good..i think i might do bubba kush and kings kush for my next grow!  i like tastey buds in the morning!


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

haha that sour kush has bubba kush, crossed with sour diesel (ty chitown)

another joint . . . . . .


wish I had a herbalaire


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2010)

wake n bake! going on joint number 2


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 8, 2010)

W/B.........


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 9, 2010)

hey all woke and baked with some nice 3month cured MK Ultra again... harvesting my sharksbreath and gforce this friday! Yay!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 9, 2010)

waked....baked... about to take a nap :yawn:


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 11, 2010)

wake and bake!!! "lets get this thread moving again!!!!"

http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/mikesmiith/?action=view&current=0410002100.flv


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

W/B..........


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 24, 2010)

Wake n Bake RIU


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

W/b .


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 24, 2010)

Baked


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 24, 2010)

just woke,time to bake!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 25, 2010)

Good morning RIU, WaKe n BaKe


----------



## HoLE (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm awakened and bakin


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 25, 2010)

Heya Hole, how you doing these days?


----------



## megs (Apr 25, 2010)

Good morning RIU!

I love Green Crack!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 25, 2010)

dude i want some green crack!!!!! WAKE AND BAKE!


----------



## SimplySmoked (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## YGrow (Apr 25, 2010)

Mmmm, Sunday mornings and fresh, green bowls.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 25, 2010)

waked nd baked


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2010)

vapor bags of green crack. good morning all.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 25, 2010)

wake...cant bake


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2010)

when you nap, you get to WnB all day. 

going with green crack in the bong now.


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 25, 2010)

I wish they had some green crack seeds available ;x


----------



## Big Budd (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm gonna WAKE and BAKE and watch me go..lol


----------



## Chiceh (May 2, 2010)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake time .


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

TT disagrees with all!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

gutta drop a duce..then gunna bake!


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2010)

damn one vape bag of sativa and I'm baked off my ass, whewwwww wake n bake!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

i woke up, made coffee, got baked and now have to go shovel a truckload of horse poo.


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2010)

gettin your outdoor ready fdd? I still have to de-root 7 more holes then I'm totally ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> gettin your outdoor ready fdd? I still have to de-root 7 more holes then I'm totally ready.


yep, i'm adding some good stuff this year.


----------



## Chiceh (May 8, 2010)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake time


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, wake n bake time



i'll join you for this one.

5 am, wake-n-bake ...


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 8, 2010)

0730 wake'n, Hol' up! Sheeeit I haven't been to sleep yet... Ahh, must find the bed... oh there it is... bowl... yay.


----------



## 18fan (May 8, 2010)

aaaaahhhhhhh, nice wake n bake and nice cup of java........nothing better in life


----------



## Chiceh (May 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll join you for this one.
> 
> 5 am, wake-n-bake ...


Fire it up.


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

was up till 6am,,baked and sexed,,,got up at 8 and sexed and baked,,,,


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

damn hole! running on no sleep! but much sex!  ...i just woke,about to baked then chop down 3 ladies!!!


----------



## 18fan (May 14, 2010)

I wish i had 3 ladies to chop down tooooo,lol

least im baked....bump,lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

grand daddy purple in the AM.


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2010)

my outdoor sativa in the am! 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture009.jpg

time to go right back into a dream . . .


----------



## Chiceh (May 15, 2010)

Some wicked Durban Poison for this wake n bake  Good morning RIU.


----------



## Morduskull (May 15, 2010)

Good old wake and bake good to see you havnt changed chiceh


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2010)

black afganwoody og bubbler...wake n bake


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

outdoor green crack. wake-n-bake.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2010)

wb on some bubble hash i made a few days ago!


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2010)

wake n bake! 

vapin hash oil out of the vape! with a volcano liquid pad in a herbalaire crucible . works perfectly at 400F.


----------



## Chiceh (May 22, 2010)

Wake n Bake Rollitup! This thread was started on this long weekend 3 years ago, WOOO HOOOO! Gotta luv it.


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2010)

niceeeee wake n bake!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 22, 2010)

yummmm, morning glory wake and bake!!!


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2010)

mmm sativa kickin my ass in the am . . . . I love how long of highs outdoor bud gives you


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 22, 2010)

Wakenbake some nice, nothing better to me then rippin the bong in the morning


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 22, 2010)

agreed jhopkins!


----------



## wow! (May 22, 2010)

smokin some strawberry cough , morning riu


----------



## Chiceh (May 23, 2010)

I am awake and bakin, good morning RIU.


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 23, 2010)

Chiceh said:


> I am awake and bakin, good morning RIU.


Good morning  Right along with you. Got some really good bud, I think it's cheese. Idk know though. It's cold and the air is heavy where I am right now this morning.. Perfect morning for smoking(well, let's face it..any morning is a perfect morning for smoking).

I just saw that I got 2 infractions in this thread 2 years ago after I wrote my story about me getting head behind a store. Hahahaha I forgot about that until I just looked at my control panel.. In retrospect I don't even know why I bothered expending so much venomous energy at those people.. What a good waste of life/highness


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2010)

wake n bake sativa!!!

vape vape


----------



## akgrown (May 24, 2010)

7am Wake N Bake


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 24, 2010)

more of this "Iowa" bud wake and bake, it's a nice indica body high


----------



## Chiceh (May 29, 2010)

Good Morning RIU, wake n bake time.


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 29, 2010)

Saturday Morning Wake n Bake!


----------



## monkeybones (May 29, 2010)

Smokin' "Krush". Nice with OJ.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2010)

waked and baked on my outdoor sativa yet again wooooo


----------



## SensiStan (May 29, 2010)

I love a nice powerful indica and a cup of coffee  the coffee counteracts the early morning couchlock leaving me in a very good place


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2010)

yeah, I love coffee and indica in the morning. used to do that shit last year.

now I have to drink the coffee before blazing sativa or my head will be rushin too hard, like I feel almost dizzy. this is just when you drink coffee while blazing sativa, a powerful outdoor sativa that is . . .


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 20, 2010)

great wake n bake today, I'm toasty


----------



## eljeffo41 (Jun 28, 2010)

Strawberry Kush breakfast of champions!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 3, 2010)

Good morning RIU, Wake n Bake . This pineapple haze should jump start my day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2010)

i'm gonna start out today with some bubba kush. 

morning all


----------



## MediMary (Jul 3, 2010)

morning everyone = ) smoking some ol school thai this morning.
I got this in the funny thread.. its cracking me up
[video=youtube;dtRN93G9byA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtRN93G9byA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jul 3, 2010)

Good Morning RIU, happy wake n baking


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Jul 3, 2010)

gota love the bho for W and B


----------



## kevin (Jul 3, 2010)

some snow white and urban poisin mixed in the same maple flavored paper with a big cup of coffee, yum, yum!!! Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## jambobo (Jul 3, 2010)

deffo man had a phat shmoke today' and tomorrow is gonna be the same.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 18, 2010)

Good morning RIU, mmmmmm wake n bake with some fine durban poison this morning.


----------



## d3k (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeez if i even had half of the strains you guys are smokin! sounds yummy. Puffin on some freshly cut mighty might + qwiso in a skunk paper. 

cheers riu


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 18, 2010)

Plants are wet, unfortunately I'm dry


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2010)

Wake & Bake with the lovely extrema


cof


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 18, 2010)

lets begin again shall we...

bowl number 1 x_x 




Im more awake then i was ;D


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2010)

Good morning Rollitup, having a great start to a long weekend. Wake n Bake


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 31, 2010)

michigan checking in on the wake n bake. local mexican brick weed but it works, my crop is ready in 6 weeks. check out my signature for my journal


----------



## kevin (Jul 31, 2010)

good morning from dallas!!! puff puff pass


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Jul 31, 2010)

Good morning all 

It's wake 'n' bake, and I helped 

(Obscure 90's commercial for shake 'n' bake)

Damn I'm blitzed. Pulled an all nighter after *other* substances were ingested lol...drinkin a Monster and tokin on some sour d.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2010)

Wake n Bake time. Got me some fine Durban to kick start this day. Lots of work to do outside today if the rain holds off.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 1, 2010)

Morning everyone, i spark this bowl of Headband to you!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 1, 2010)

RIU is a laugh riot in the morning...


That is the weed talkin ;]


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2010)

time to vape some sativa for wake n bake . . . I'm quitting coffee since yesterday, I'm SO fuckin drowsy hahah. . . . oh well it'll be all good after I start puffing this sativa . . . next best thing.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL whyd you quit coffee? Wake an baking without coffee's gona lead you to an unproductive day.

Smokin on my keif i got left, outa weed


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2010)

coffee decreases brain cell growth and inhibits learning, that's teh only reason I'm quitting it. I love the taste, love the effects, but I have no problem living without coffee. sativa wakes me up just fine .


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm usually still Baked when I wake up and just top it off in the morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

here i am. my trailcam took 79 pictures last night. i got coffee and bong loads to do while i go thru them all. starting the morning off with some grapefruit diesel and honey oil.


----------



## kevin (Aug 2, 2010)

i rolled 10 joints out of roach dope last night. smoking 1 this morning with some sweet iced coffee. i just can't bring myself to throwing away a good roach.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 2, 2010)

Bubbler and gravity bong bowls of some Flo to wake me up.


----------



## mrbunny (Aug 2, 2010)

Some nice Rx to get good and baked before doing laundry....


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 2, 2010)

Starting the day off with some coffee and bongs. Got some lovely Blue Fruit X Blue Hash and some leftover Blue Dream honey oil...YUM YUM FOR ME 

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

coffee and bong loads for me as well.


----------



## Stogie9 (Aug 2, 2010)

A shirt I purchased a few years back... and am currently wearing 

Love the comments I get from people


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 2, 2010)

Nicee i want that shirt.

I got this one


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


 agreed wake in bake is the best


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 2, 2010)

AHAHAH, I love the wake and bake shirt;....awesome shirt to wear to the mall or something with a large gathering of people  You rock! Bongs to you mate 

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea for some reason (believe me, I am NOT complaining, just making an observation ) when I wake n bake I get slammed into an instant euphoria


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 5, 2010)

i wake.n.bake every morning and then spend the rest of the day trying to get high......nothin like that first high of the day


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 5, 2010)

Hits from the bong in the AM


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 7, 2010)

God morning RIU, wake n bake time is great.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

Good morning. Are you ready to get Alaskan Thunder Fucked this fine morning?  I know i am.


----------



## Locked Up (Aug 7, 2010)

Good morning RIU i'm pretty high right now lol


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 7, 2010)

sayin bye to old friends today..shit sucks
definatly needn the wake and bake


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 7, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> sayin bye to old friends today..shit sucks
> definatly needn the wake and bake


Sorry to hear that Johnny  That's never fun...but when you're baked, just think about all the good times you had with them...when I do this (I kinda had to move 3,000 miles away from my family and everything I've ever known) I go from being depressed to laughing out loud, just from remembering old times with good friends  

And now for something completely different...

I'm fuckin high!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 8, 2010)

Good morning RIU.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

happy sunday. GO TONY!!!!!!


----------



## TommySmokess (Aug 8, 2010)

Love to wake and bake!!!! , even found a website with a ton of people on video cams waking and baking all over the world. Makes me laugh every morning, but hell, I still sign on and joke with some of those epoeple and toke in the morning. I might even get to see a few in the real world. I guess it turns out there are alot of smokers out there. Some even hiding in your computer


----------



## kevin (Aug 8, 2010)

good morning riu, wake and baking now with some coffee on the side.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

don't get to smoke till tomorrow :'(


----------



## mofizzle415 (Aug 8, 2010)

Whats everyone blazing ? Blue Dream here...Mmmm....Nice sativa to start the day off!..Nothing like wake 'n bake....


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 8, 2010)

Irish breakfast tea and a bong on a rainy sunday morning. Lifes good


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 9, 2010)

packing some Afghan Kush in my bubbler and gravity bong. Morning RIU.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn i slept goood! Time to twist a fat one. kush or purp? fuckit ill jus mix em


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 9, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn i slept goood! Time to twist a fat one. kush or purp? fuckit ill jus mix em


I think it should be a rule if you twisting one up and if you have multiple strains, you have to or try to incorporate them all in it haha.
I never do it any other way.


----------



## Locked Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Waking and baking is my favorite thing
I've never smoked a mixed joint before it sounds good


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

good morning green crack.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 9, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> I think it should be a rule if you twisting one up and if you have multiple strains, you have to or try to incorporate them all in it haha.
> I never do it any other way.


me and my buddies mix our buds all the time! we call it salad!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 9, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> me and my buddies mix our buds all the time! we call it salad!


 Thats what we call it


----------



## Benassi (Aug 10, 2010)

Good morning, Skywalker.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 10, 2010)

Sour OG Wake & Bake


----------



## Confidential Herb (Aug 10, 2010)

Afghan Goo with Some[ PK WAX $351/2gram @ club]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 10, 2010)

wake up late bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> me and my buddies mix our buds all the time! we call it salad!


just as long as you and your buddies aren't tossing each others salad, then it's all goood....

WAKE and BAKE. purple haze  

I make her say....oh, oh oh oh, oh....
[youtube]3wBZ1lHkjnA[/youtube]

Morning RIU. Rise and Shine


----------



## kloopa (Aug 10, 2010)

I second this


----------



## HoLE (Aug 10, 2010)

was real hot out today,,,,so it's a get home and bake,,,


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 11, 2010)

Good morning RIU.
GDP being packed.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 13, 2010)

Baked in the AM
morning everyone


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 14, 2010)

Morning RIU
Skunked uppppppp


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm getting high right now.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 14, 2010)

wake and bake to some..pineapple cough yummy


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2010)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake with some pineapple haze .


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Wake & bake
Killing Fields in a fine piece of faded glassware


cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

nice glass. 

bong in my lap, coffee in my hand.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Aug 15, 2010)

rollin up now!!! Good mornin riu


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Aug 15, 2010)

Sunday morning wake and bakes are the best.


----------



## fatfarmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Wake and Bake! Best part on the day! And yes Sundays are best!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 20, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppp Purple Kush!

No ones bumped this since sunday!

This and Bump if your baked should get stickied..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2010)

i broke my slide on my bong and am too lazy to walk out back and grab a new one. i'm waking up with a pipe load today.


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (Aug 20, 2010)

good morning fellow tokers.... wake n bake is upon us let us rise from our slumber and lets do a number time to get high!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 21, 2010)

Good morning RIU.

Got some Deep Purple nugs that are black as shit. Just smoked 2 bubbler bowls and some grav tokes.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 22, 2010)

Good morning again RIU lol...


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

8:30am San Diego, 4 bong hits of Blue Dream and 3 Budlights on a beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

7:42am Honolulu, 8 pipe rips of purple haze and a cup of coffee on a lovely Sunday morning


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

10:43 AM Las Vegas, just got to work to a bowl of some Cheese Wreck and a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2010)

wake and baked with some new blue diesel


cof


----------



## virual blazer (Aug 30, 2010)

wake and bakes get yu so ripped.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

coffee and pot.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 30, 2010)

super bakedddddd


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 31, 2010)

wake and baked some hash this morning and didint know what to do with myself at work!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2010)

Wake n Bake....Good morning Rollitup


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2010)

Great way to start the week-end. Lightly baked with some satori/madonna.


cof


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

wake and bake!!!!


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 4, 2010)

Wake and Bake to week 1 NCAA football, hell yeah


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2010)

Wake and Baked with the lovely Extrema


cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

happy sunday.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Sep 5, 2010)

Tokin on some sour diesel ... mmm delicious and mabye later some og kush now it will be a Happy Labor Day


----------



## hoMEGROWengurl (Sep 5, 2010)

hey chicheh just found this thread...its a good one...i just woke up from a lil nap and smoked out and thought of you and your 21 degree day! stay warm lady and peace!!!!


----------



## 808toker (Sep 6, 2010)

Day- Wake and bake
Night- Crash and burn


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2010)

Wake & baked Labor Day, with extrema in a fine piece of faded glass


cof


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

i wake and bake everyday possible


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 9, 2010)

Baaaaaked.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 10, 2010)

wake and bake with some hash bong rips and my coffee!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 11, 2010)

blue dream tottaly wakes my ass up.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry Chiclet,,it's 11:26 at night,,but I am awake,,and baked,,ni-night


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

whenever i wake i am baked, or will soon be baked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

i woke up earlier and got baked.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 13, 2010)

Waking up to some blue dream and hot chocolate and trimmed a few leaves around the plant.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2010)

Wake and bake Mondays!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## dog (Sep 15, 2010)

earlier start today, geting baked then off to get wasted


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2010)

Good morning RIU, Wake n Bake


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 18, 2010)

Wake N' Baked every dayyyyy.

Sour D bubble hash and Skunk


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 18, 2010)

Starting my day off with my coffee and some Morning Glory!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2010)

Wake and Bake Saturdays!! + + =


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2010)

Wake & baked with New blue diesel in a fine piece of faded glassware

View attachment 1164934View attachment 1164933


cof


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 19, 2010)

Time to BLAZE!!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2010)

Wake and Bake RUI


cof


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Wake and Bake RUI
> 
> 
> cof


 Yo COF, 

You mean wake and bake RIU we're not rollin up it.  
Man, I'm as flied as the flied lice my wife and I ordered from the Chinese place last night. 
Wake and bake Saturdays are so nice!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 26, 2010)

I love BAKE


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2010)

Wake and Bake sunday style.....    ....... one more bowl for good luck!!!  ....ohh yeeaahhh!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

i have a a bong in my lap.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Sep 26, 2010)

2foot bong + ice........nuff' said


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 27, 2010)

Baked in the AM. Wishin i had some good food to munch on


----------



## kevin (Sep 27, 2010)

smoked a fatty and had a big cup of coffee, got all my chores done and headed to the state fair all glassy eye.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2010)

Good morning RIU. Having a day off and enjoying my bong.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 30, 2010)

stems and keif bake  lol


----------



## 303 (Sep 30, 2010)

::Knife Hits::


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 30, 2010)

Is that place in your avatar in colorado??


----------



## 303 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Is that place in your avatar in colorado??


 Yep, 20 minutes away...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2010)

Wake and bake RIU!
Hashberry in a piece of faded glass.


cof


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 9, 2010)

just had my morning wake-N-bake.. yeah! I finally found a little smoke.. I think its starting to come back around. That was the longest dry period I've ever experienced... hands down!

but its all gravy now.. 

I gots myself a nice fat 1/2oz. of 'SSH' (Super Silver Haze).. I would have cured it a little longer, but I wasn't the grower so nothing I can really do about it.. but its still some nice smoke.. and excellent for a great 'Wake-N-Bake'!.

peace everyone.. and have a great weekend!!

peace.. -GL


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2010)

Enjoying a nice long weekend. Happy Thanksgiving wake n bake. Getting ready to stuff myself with all the great food today.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 10, 2010)

time to get my wake and bake on!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 11, 2010)

5 am bake :]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2010)

Chiceh said:


> Enjoying a nice long weekend. Happy Thanksgiving wake n bake. Getting ready to stuff myself with all the great food today.


i saw the turkey up top and thought rolli was trippin'. it's not even Halloween yet.


----------



## april (Oct 11, 2010)

Its Thanksgiving weekend in Canada, i've never understood why we do it before halloween? i always got confused as a child when i would see all the american thanksgiving stuff on tv in november lol


----------



## ChronicTron (Oct 11, 2010)

Wake bake and sex w/ breakfast thats how to start the day


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw the turkey up top and thought rolli was trippin'. it's not even Halloween yet.



Yes it is Thanksgiving this weekend in Canada. We had a huge feast yesterday, gotta luv the leftovers.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 11, 2010)

mmm cant wait for turkey day.

Baked and waked


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2010)

ChronicTron said:


> Wake bake and sex w/ breakfast thats how to start the day


I like the way you think!


cof


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 13, 2010)

cup of tea, some Crispx and a bowl


----------



## khm916 (Oct 13, 2010)

For me If i smoke a strong indica in the morning im done for the day....just a bowl or two of a nice sativa for me


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2010)

Wake and Bake RIU! The lovely extrema in faded glass

View attachment 1215726


cof


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 16, 2010)

Waking at 1 pm then baking is niiiiiice.


----------



## Green500 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yo, I wass gonna wake and bake today but I ran out of zig zags. Was gonna take a tea bag, empty the green tea from it, and smoke my bud out of that. Is that alright, like healthy as a zig zag or what?


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 16, 2010)

after sleeping for 13 hours cuz i was so fucking stoned, i wake up today at 430, first thing i do is pack a bowl. mmmm wake n bake.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2010)

Green500 said:


> Yo, I wass gonna wake and bake today but I ran out of zig zags. Was gonna take a tea bag, empty the green tea from it, and smoke my bud out of that. Is that alright, like healthy as a zig zag or what?


i'd just use a potato.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 16, 2010)

love it. as soon as i wake up..roll up a fat ass blunt..sometimes ill have some mimosas while burnin too...i love smokin in the morning. lovvvvvvvvvvvvve it.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 17, 2010)

bump... nice sluggy sunday morning = bong hits


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2010)

wake and bake Sundays!!!   ..... ....  aahhhhhh!! ohhh yeeeaahhh!!! 

[video=youtube;QPlFHNu-lcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPlFHNu-lcI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 19, 2010)

smokin a fat blunt of purps!!! im on cloud 9 lol


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 19, 2010)

There's something about rolling over in bed and packing that first bong hit that really just makes my day. The smell of dank weed early in the morning just makes me smile. 

 &


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2010)

trying samples of everything. i love harvest season. coffee and bong.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> trying samples of everything. i love harvest season. coffee and bong.


What's your favorite so far? Too bad your Wappa got jacked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> What's your favorite so far? Too bad your Wappa got jacked.



the wappa was kinda a pretindica. big fat dense bud, but not much smell or flavor. i'm lovin' the grapefruit diesel and the ice cream so far.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 19, 2010)

been wake and bakein w.my new toro...its amazing!


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the wappa was kinda a pretindica. big fat dense bud, but not much smell or flavor. i'm lovin' the grapefruit diesel and the ice cream so far.


Huh, the smell on mine was a very intense sickly sweet tropical aroma. As for flavor it is pretty bland, but still earthy.


----------



## 303 (Oct 20, 2010)

Watchin the sun rise with the dog. Coffee and Bong.. Nothing better


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

Wake & Bake RIU.
Extema in a bowl of faded glass


cof


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 24, 2010)

Smokin on smothin that smells like fruity pebbles


----------



## str8buggin (Oct 25, 2010)

everymornin wake and bakes...... thats how to get thru the day


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2010)

Wake and Bake RIU
with a breakfast of champions




cof


----------



## dam612 (Oct 30, 2010)

bong packs of greendream in the backyard. Perfect bong smoking conditions ouside ~50f no ice needed, chilly but clear and crisp.


----------



## photogenic (Oct 30, 2010)

wake and medicate.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 30, 2010)

baked and waked. bout to get me some coffe and go on a run


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 30, 2010)

W&B bong rips of some morning glory!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2010)

Wake n bake with the lovely extrema


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Halloween RIU, waked n baking here.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 31, 2010)

Halloween wb!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm in


We're glad you could finally come up for air and join us.


cof

The photo at the top of the page is one of you fine pieces.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> We're glad you could finally come up for air and join us.
> 
> 
> cof
> ...


i saw that. it is inspiring me.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw that. it is inspiring me.


Well after a proper r & r, I'll be looking for new bubbler's and other assorted pieces from you.
Good equipment is hard to find.


cof


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 31, 2010)

thats crazy i just waked and baked and saw this thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2010)

wake and bake halloween style!! 


  ........  ooohhhh yeeeaahhh!!! BOO!!


----------



## BCcannabis (Oct 31, 2010)

.......................................................and baked.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 31, 2010)

woke up baked from last night ..time to get highER


----------



## swishsweet (Oct 31, 2010)

get baked!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 31, 2010)

^^^ lmao that looks just like my best friends girlfriend after a couple bong rips


----------



## dropdubs (Oct 31, 2010)

Epic Sunday wake n bake today!

After smoking last night till we all couldn't move, woke up this morning at like 10 and rolled 2 j's with the last poo crumbs of weed. Like literally within 5 mins of the last j one of the guys we buy off phones up and was like "yo dude, got some squidgy black".....hell yeah!!!!!

Went and picked it up, stopped off at the shops and bought so much food and blazed up all day watching films and talking shit. Best Sunday in a long time


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2010)

Wake ' Bake RIU, it's the week-end!


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2010)

Wake n Bake RIU. Celebrate the end of daylight savings time for this year.


cof


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

Just rolled out of bed baked. Gotta love it


----------



## itcanhappen (Nov 9, 2010)

rolling a blunt for my wake n bake


----------



## Blast Of Speakers (Nov 9, 2010)

Love wake n' bakes, every time I have chronic I do it. Wake up, have a toke packed in my bong, hit it, pack around 3-15 more tokes, have a cigarette then get out of bed and get on with my day


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2010)

Wake n Bake for Veteran"s Day.


cof


----------



## Benassi (Nov 11, 2010)

7:43 in the morning. Just had my wake n bake bowl of Fire Diesel out the two foot bong, and took my morning glory on the pot. Anyone else like to smoke right before you take a dumb or am I just the only weird fucker to do this hahahahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2010)

Wake n Bake for a Saturday morning!


cof


----------



## pilgram (Nov 13, 2010)

morning sativa with an expresso


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2010)

Wake n Bake RIU


cof


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 20, 2010)

Benassi said:


> 7:43 in the morning. Just had my wake n bake bowl of Fire Diesel out the two foot bong, and took my morning glory on the pot. Anyone else like to smoke right before you take a dumb or am I just the only weird fucker to do this hahahahaha


i have to take a dump pretty much every time after i smoke....the weed like relaxes the smooth muscle tissue in my rectum and anal sphincter i swear...i thought i was weird about this too lol


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 20, 2010)

This week had been seen a lot of thc consumed on these premises, lol. Went through 2 ounces of bud in some edibles, continuously smoking all day, and am slowly waking up about to take my morning wake n bake. Hope you guys are well...


----------



## jhopkins34 (Nov 20, 2010)

ripping the toro in the morning nothing better


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

Wake n Bake...and this morning with gryphon by motarebel...lovely, lovely smoke!


cof


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 21, 2010)

Picked up some Orange Kush at the club yesterday, so Im getting my morning kick started off right


----------



## HoLE (Nov 21, 2010)

occasionally I have to be responsible and do shit work related on goddamn Sunday's so I did not W&B this morning,,,but I am awake and baked right now,,,is that okay,,,,,good late afternoon everyone


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes that is acceptable


----------



## HoLE (Nov 21, 2010)

thxs purplehazin,,,,I always hate being on the outside of the circle


----------



## Dragonus (Nov 21, 2010)

I only wake and bake if i have shit i gotta get done as soon as i wake up, if it's a lazy day, i prefer to wait till like 7pm after i been up awhile, you get so much higher


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2010)

i just woke from a nap not to long ago!,time to smoke this hash oil joint laced with keif!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2010)

here it is!... 

what i did was put keif into the joint paper,heated a butter knife with a lighter, then pressed it onto the joint paper which melted the keif into a lil hash block leaving some oils on the joint paper! 

i then tiwsted it with some kushberry spiced with keif! it smoked way slower than a normal joint and tasted like sex to my lungs! lol


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 22, 2010)

That looks dank


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

Wake n Bake RIU it's Thanksgiving...time to stuff the bird and bowl




cof

thanks to genuity


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to all RIU'ers  I'm eating a TON of food today


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Wake n Bake RIU it's Thanksgiving...time to stuff the bird and bowl
> 
> cof


Hahahaha...indeed!!!


----------



## jhopkins34 (Nov 25, 2010)

Now today there is really nothing better, I love thanksgiving its actually my favorite holiday


----------



## mjandme (Dec 4, 2010)

I am very much a functional cannabiholic as well. Life is great.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2010)

Wake n Bake riu, it's the week-end before Christmas


cof


----------



## alberts (Dec 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Wake n Bake riu, it's the week-end before Christmas
> 
> 
> cof


Happy holiaze and that is a bad ass bowl of bud. bout to take some bong snaps while my frozen pizza is in the oven. wake n bake


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2010)

Wake n Bake for it's Christmas Eve.


cof


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 24, 2010)

hells yea. bout to smoke a bowl of sweettooth and eat sum pigs in a blanket. whooooooo! wake and bake.


----------



## zen9 (Dec 25, 2010)

just had a x-mas wake'n'bake. it was delicious, and still is


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas wake n bake 
I hope Santa was good to all.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

*Wake n Bake for it's 2011*


*cof*


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 2, 2011)

It's 12 :15 here in central Texas, got on roll it up, jus finished gettin sum punanny pie, Im bout to load the hvy n kiss the sky, smoke wit me


----------



## alberts (Jan 3, 2011)

I took half a mili of xanax last night I got from my wife.. well this morning I feel well rested.


Just smoked some bluerazz and threw some gold dust(kief) on top and I am jamming to some _*Saul Williams*
_
[video=youtube;ioKBB5y3z5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioKBB5y3z5k[/video]
[video=youtube;PRXtxB9Yv5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRXtxB9Yv5s[/video]

*I presented my feminine side with flowers
She cut the stems and placed them gently down my throat
And these two lips might soon eclipse your brightest hopes*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 4, 2011)

blazein a salad of bubba and morning glory,its a tastey mix!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2011)

Good morning Rollitup...wake n bake


----------



## mrmoe (Jan 6, 2011)

wakey wakey done got bakey


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 6, 2011)

8am and stooooned


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 6, 2011)

wake and bake with some bubba hash and my new herb iron, it taste amazing!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 6, 2011)

just wakin up at 2pm and smokin a couple bowls of Lemon Haze.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2011)

Wake n bake with some cheeseberry haze




cof


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 9, 2011)

^Tasty 

Another slow Sunday morning here


----------



## Smokin' at 420 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bong hits are the best way to start your day. Just so smooth and relaxing. My day is going to be fuckin sweet


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 10, 2011)

745am wake and bake!


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 12, 2011)

its 5 30 am in texas and now its time to BAKE


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

Wake n Bake for the week-end


cof


----------



## kevin (Jan 15, 2011)

a big cup of coffee and a bigger bowl of snow white. wake and bake rollitup.org


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 15, 2011)

three slices of bacon,crisp, 2 fried eggs, grits, 3 stack of pancakes......coffee and OJ all done.....now for a few bowls to start the day...........yep its a good life


----------



## kevin (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm on a heart healthy diet trying to loose 50 pounds. had a bowl of fucking cheerios with no fat milk that tasted like water and foam. i can smell the bacon and eggs from here.



StonedPony said:


> three slices of bacon,crisp, 2 fried eggs, grits, 3 stack of pancakes......coffee and OJ all done.....now for a few bowls to start the day...........yep its a good life


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2011)

Making hors-de-overs for my inlaws and their family christmas and a few bags of my Cheese from the vap waiting on my clone guy to arrive with 4 chem dog x Diesel and 3 Free Leonards, a Michigan strain.


----------



## outwardjam23 (Jan 15, 2011)

im fried right now btw, im off for martin luther king's birthday


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2011)

Wake n Bake RIU


cof


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 22, 2011)

there is one other thing better than wake and bake................its wake and your girlfriend is giveing you head. nice wake up.


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wake bake n back asleep


----------



## insane 559 jc (Jan 22, 2011)

im insomniac i wake at 4:20 am poof some extracts and keep smokin til breakfast


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 23, 2011)

Mornin' all, time to hit the bong


----------



## kevin (Jan 24, 2011)

didn't even get out of bed this morning to wake and bake, had half a joint in the ashtray on my nightstand. what a way to start a monday!!!


----------



## mr.spacely (Feb 1, 2011)

dont forgt your orange juice


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

mr.spacely said:


> dont forgt your orange juice


Hitler: I said Glass of Juice not Gas the Jews


sorry LOL just everytime I hear juice that pops in my head............


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2011)

im makein some BHO tonight and ima bake my face off with it in the A.M.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 1, 2011)

I recently discovered wake and vape... I didn't get anything done that day


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2011)

Wake 'n Bake RIU


cof


----------



## auldone (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh........................................................................ Good morning RIU world!


----------



## alberts (Feb 6, 2011)

trying to chillllllllllllll
[video=youtube;YWlNhHGUfDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWlNhHGUfDU[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;tKsomvEea-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKsomvEea-U[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

Wake 'n Bake RIU




cof


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

nice honey oil...do use ISO or butane? My son made a small batch yesterday he said and is suppose to come by today....he used 91 percent alcohol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

I made this with 190 proof everclear. here is a link to the club 600 that has the pics
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-386.html


cof


----------



## akgrown (Feb 13, 2011)

I think iso is a bit more stable but not as potent as BHO. Co2 for the Win. Good Morning RIU


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I made this with 190 proof everclear. here is a link to the club 600 that has the pics
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-386.html
> 
> 
> cof


AHH good man...I love useing everclear...thing I stated that in a thread somewhere last night.....everyone has there way of doing it....but I prefer everclear......make my greendragon with it instead of vodka like some do.


----------



## The Ruiner (Feb 13, 2011)

G'Morning folks...


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

ISO is a good way......butane expensive around here not sure it would be cost effective....but thats for another thread LOL.....was just wondering that was some sweet looking honey.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 13, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> AHH good man...I love useing everclear...thing I stated that in a thread somewhere last night.....everyone has there way of doing it....but I prefer everclear......make my greendragon with it instead of vodka like some do.


I drank a little over a half-full red cup of Everclear and was FUCKED. 
Dumbest thing I've ever done.
Everything tasted like alcohol for almost three days straight.
No bueno.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2011)

coffee and bong loads. woot woot!!!


----------



## DaBong (Feb 17, 2011)

Yawnnn........ +  =


----------



## DaBong (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^^^Ditto.....lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 18, 2011)

Been baked since 0400.I'm glad someone started a new thread.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2011)

5-21-07 is new?
Glad you finally found it.


cof


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> 5-21-07 is new?
> Glad you finally found it.
> 
> 
> cof


I was thinking the same thing....but it might be in reference to an over abundance of troll threads on the board thru the night.....maybe....or hydrotech has the UBER-Chron.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Been baked since 0400.I'm glad someone started a new thread.


welcome to rollitup.


----------



## DaBong (Feb 19, 2011)

bumpin this one too....


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 19, 2011)

see your bump and raise you a bump


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

Wake n Bake RIU


cof


----------



## tricka (Feb 19, 2011)

I raise ya all.......2 ups! hahahaha


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 19, 2011)

3 giant bong rips for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 19, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> 3 giant bong rips for breakfast this morning.


Ewww, can't get high in the morning for some reason, makes me sick, Can't eat anything either ... i hate mornings


----------



## tricka (Feb 19, 2011)

im a half ounce a week smoker, shit i even smoke in my sleep, i reckon a gram is easily smoked by the time i go to bed to the time i wake up, every 2hrs on the dot i wake up and rip down 3-4 full cones in a row, sometimes 2 on the same breath......!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2011)

2 sugar cookies with an oz of trim in the batch, gonna see what happens and maybe a toke or 12 from my FDD piece while my wife does her exercise tapes.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 2 sugar cookies with an oz of trim in the batch, *gonna see what happens and maybe a toke or 12* from my FDD piece while my wife does her exercise tapes.


A toke or 12....LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm in.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> welcome to rollitup.


Short memory FDD,I've been here almost as long as you.Didnt realize it was the same thread someone fired back up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Short memory FDD,I've been here almost as long as you.Didnt realize it was the same thread someone fired back up.


I looked at your join date and thought you were kidding or something, lol


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 19, 2011)

Can I get a what what?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good morning ladies,been trimming all night.Worst part about growing is the damn manicure.Its gonna be Irie though.Anyway happy sunday ya stoners.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2011)

and a Wake n Bake to ya


cof


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 20, 2011)

rippin one right now for you guys


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 20, 2011)

geewhizimtheshiz said:


> rippin one right now for you guys


show me your titties.........


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

wake and bake with some oil rips!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2011)

i'm doing Ti pad hits thru the double perk medicali.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm doing Ti pad hits thru the double perk medicali.


Huh? LOL Definitely sounds cool.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

i got my dome on my mini SG stemline,boil that oil!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2011)

i never do erl in morn. i'm slid right onto the floor. i kinda like it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

what r u ripping on the ti,some bubble?


----------



## eLiNoX (Feb 20, 2011)

Smokin on that headcase. Goodmorning cloud 9


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just Hiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> what r u ripping on the ti,some bubble?


he's ripping "erl", lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he's ripping "erl", lol



yep.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 20, 2011)

Erl is a nice guy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2011)

erl laid me out. i slept all afternoon. 

good news, i just woke up. 



sticking with some granddaddy purple for now.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 20, 2011)

stonedpony said:


> show me your titties.........


lmao

( . )( . )


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 20, 2011)

geewhizimtheshiz said:


> lmao
> 
> ( . )( . )


now thats what Im talking about lol.........I still think your cool and cute..........hugs to you sweetie...........


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 20, 2011)

nice geewhiz 

smoking la frutta de venus very good stuff 

< butters mint berry crunch


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 23, 2011)

Erl gets me baked for hours! i dont get sleepy,just real lazy some times!


----------



## alberts (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;CwkpuKy4YEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwkpuKy4YEA[/video]

just pulled a bong hit of that indica ..ill out... listen^


----------



## kevin (Feb 24, 2011)

taking the day off so i started with a big breakfast, black coffee, and a big bowl of snow white.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2011)

i've been sitting here an hour and have yet to hit this bong. wtf is wrong with me today?


----------



## akgrown (Feb 24, 2011)

Woke up and smoked some crack today.......Green Crack that is...damn I just missed my bus.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2011)

all better.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 25, 2011)

kevin said:


> taking the day off so i started with a big breakfast, black coffee, and a big bowl of snow white.


Just finished up a batch.Trying to wait til its cured enough.Smellin awesome.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 25, 2011)

rippin a bowl of headies right now and watching SP


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2011)

Bake before school.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 25, 2011)

geewhizimtheshiz said:


> rippin a bowl of headies right now and watching SP


Oh geez... You and the South Park...


Ive been sick with a fever and chest congestion so pot smoke taste horrible and sends me into coughing fits...

so this mornin I ground up two grams of my finest. Head back and a water chaser

I got way baked


----------



## DaBong (Feb 26, 2011)

Yawn....morning.....


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

im baking after waking from baking.....its 10pm onna sat night meh? been napping all day


----------



## akgrown (Feb 26, 2011)

Started my day with a JAck Herrer Pre - Roll!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2011)

smoked a bowl while a droped a duce this morning! so peaceful ahahaha


----------



## VER D (Feb 26, 2011)

i like going to sleep high n wakin up high the next day


----------



## DaBong (Feb 27, 2011)

It's about that time fellas!!


----------



## tricka (Feb 27, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> smoked a bowl while a droped a duce this morning! so peaceful ahahaha


 hahaha my Mrs cracks it if she walks past and see's me with the bong on the shitter, she sais to me---what hand are you packing with?, i say i do all my smoking while pushing then i wipe hahahaha!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 27, 2011)

Didnt need that visual.Waked and Baked.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 27, 2011)

wakkkkkkkked bakkkkkeddddd yessir


----------



## Benassi (Feb 27, 2011)

Woke up at 5am, had a wake n bake with a nice dab of some amazingly delicious Berry White butane honey oil. Went to work, passed out in some chairs until 7am... here I am.


----------



## mygirls (Feb 27, 2011)

waking and baking to go shot the archery range.. just got a friend a new compound and going to break him in.. HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE and smoke the whole time of corse


----------



## 80mg (Feb 27, 2011)

I use to do it all the time before I quit smoking...it was by far my favorite time in the day too smoke. Took that edge off fast.

I smoked a gotti before my nglish regents like 3 yrs ago....got a 93 lololol


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

i think i might need to lay off a while.. wake n bakes just haven't been as intense


----------



## 80mg (Feb 27, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> i think i might need to lay off a while.. wake n bakes just haven't been as intense


 They should be more mellowing than "intense"


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

usually i get a nice head rush from a good wake n bake after hours of not smoking... recently it's just like i've been smokin all night in my sleep and i just got up to hit another bowl. been smokin on some bruce bonner and OG kush recently.. some dank.


----------



## iriefarmer (Feb 27, 2011)

wake up at the crack of noon and smoke a bowl while listening to tool, nothing better.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice  just think, in two months you can wake n bake some homegrown in your new place


----------



## iriefarmer (Feb 27, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> Nice  just think, in two months you can wake n bake some homegrown in your new place


I'm so excited! I transplanted into bigger pots last night, and the ladies (hopefully) don't show any signs of trauma there was about an inch growth during last nights dark period ;P but... they smell like mint? Is that normal haha?


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

i dunno about that.. might be chlorophyll your smelling  or maybe you just finished brushing your teeth? I dunno!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 27, 2011)

hung over,time to get baked!


----------



## DaBong (Feb 28, 2011)

Medication time......medication time.......


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahhhh.....a little bit of this......


and I am good to go......


----------



## DaBong (Mar 3, 2011)

bumpalicious!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2011)

i got that bump.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay so its not a wake n bake right now.... after work n bake. Fire it uP.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2011)

Wake N Bake for the week-end


cof


----------



## akgrown (Mar 5, 2011)

Not gonna wake n bake today, lots of people coming over, then were gonna smoke, a lot. Got to love have Dispensary Vendors as family.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2011)

i forgot i had this jar of grapefruit diesel.

i'm waking and baking.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Mar 5, 2011)

waking and fucking baking dudes...
gonna get a legit seafood dinner tonight..so stoked..steamed shit..ive always lived near the beach and now i dont anymore so im pretty excited..gonna get soooooo baked before i go.


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 5, 2011)

dear god, please tell me your signature doesn't imply you plan on procreating.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Mar 5, 2011)

oh shit, so blazed and im ready to sail the 7 seas.
AHOOOOYYYYYY


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Mar 5, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> dear god, please tell me your signature doesn't imply you plan on procreating.


....with you? i thought we had discussed this already?????


----------



## smokebros (Mar 5, 2011)

oh yeah, bong rips yeah !!!


----------



## kevin (Mar 8, 2011)

i love finding jars that i forgot about. found some papaya and blue mystic jars a few weeks ago, it was the bottom of the barrel when i put them away, so they only had enough for a few joints of each. waking and baking with a sample popcorn bud of some ppp that i came across last week.



fdd2blk said:


> i forgot i had this jar of grapefruit diesel.
> 
> i'm waking and baking.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2011)

i love waking up on tuesday morning, to no alarm, at 8:30ish; then sitting around for 3 hours doing bong rips and drinking coffee until i finally feel like getting dressed. 

xBox, fishing, or glass blowing today, ... hhmmmmmm


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 13, 2011)

Good morning RIU.....wake n bake .


----------



## DaBong (Mar 16, 2011)

.....mornin'


----------



## twigsag (Mar 16, 2011)

the op seems to be stackin man ur aaaalways wakin bakin haha same here
just picked quad of some rhino wreck yesterday grinded 5 grams and waken baken out of my double perk dome perk pure glass 3 footer with diffuesed downstem and a ashcatcher bowl with a car i fucking LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE bowls with carbs cause u just need to load a snap take your finger off and it clears so quick and with my pure its like breathing lol ill post a vid in a sec

but just put the tip of a dank lil nug ( I KNOW STONER RULE IS U START FROM BOTTOM BUT I LOADED THAT -wow sorry caps- with an brick of keif hash on top
amd mmmmm im awake and bakennn!!! cinnabons that is


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can name two things off the top of my head that are better than wake-n-bake. 1. Sex with fat chicks. & 2. Winning the Lottery.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2011)

Wake n Bake for St. Patrick's Day

cof


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 17, 2011)

wake and bake with the fake shit...now its time to go jog and hit the gym.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 18, 2011)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv it


----------



## r1tony (Mar 18, 2011)

wake up and bake up!! its friday home for the day and just need to post to class... gonna be a good baked day


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

only thing better than waking and baking is waking up high only to get high some more


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 18, 2011)

It's almost 10, despite all the tragedies there is still something nice to wake up to.... Hah


----------



## DaBong (Mar 19, 2011)

.......... Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2011)

BHO wake and bake!


----------



## DaBong (Mar 31, 2011)

Well hello there my little green and red tasty friend ...... 



Ahhhhhhhh ......


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 31, 2011)

Boutta get some burritos then smoke it up


----------



## DaBong (Apr 1, 2011)

BooooooYaaaaaaaa


----------



## DaBong (Apr 5, 2011)

mORNIN....


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 5, 2011)

Top O the mornin lads and lassies, diddley iddle diddle doo!

Not a very top morning over here in sunny ireland, pissing rain as per usual lol.

Do i care? No...Why? Because i wake n bake like a fiend!


----------



## DaBong (Apr 13, 2011)

Think I'm just gonna have coffee this morning..............................









Awwwwww Fuck it............









Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 13, 2011)

bump for magic flight and qwiso bowls.


----------



## kevin (Apr 13, 2011)

a big cup of coffee and a bowl of ppp. what a way to start the day. good morning RIU!!!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning ladies. Baking out.



Bitches..


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 14, 2011)

Top o the mornin lads, 7:30am over here...Baked


----------



## Chiceh (May 13, 2011)

Heya Rollitup...toking after work 
If you ever start taking things too seriously, just remember that we are all talking monkeys on an organic spaceship flying through the universe.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Rollitup...toking after work
> If you ever start taking things too seriously, just remember that we are all talking monkeys on an organic spaceship flying through the universe.


WHOA. Fucking RARE sight.


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2011)

Wake 'n Bake for Memorial Day


cof


----------



## beaveis (May 30, 2011)

Wake and bake is the best high....


----------



## NewGrowth (May 31, 2011)

Just remembered this thread for all those people that wake up with the sun like me. Just toking a bowl of OGRN here looking at the mountain Hope all is well with miss Chiceh


----------



## kevin (May 31, 2011)

A big steaming cup of jamblu coffee, several bong hits and kelly ripa on the t.v. Does it get any better?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 4, 2011)

If you ever start taking things too seriously, just remember that we are talking monkeys on an organic spaceship flying through the universe.

- Joe Rogan, Higher Primate Founder


Wake n Bake


----------



## TheTeaTurtle (Jun 4, 2011)

It's 5:15 pm here and I have to go with family to dinner at some smug resturant and I decided to get baked to make the night a little more interesting, Enjoy you're saturday evenings


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2011)

Chiceh said:


> &#8220;If you ever start taking things too seriously, just remember that we are talking monkeys on an organic spaceship flying through the universe.&#8221;
> 
> - Joe Rogan, Higher Primate Founder
> 
> ...


I always remind myself that the main goal in my life is to be happy  And happiness is all relative, its not really dependant on the external world  

Joe Rogan rules though  Far out man


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2011)

TheTeaTurtle said:


> It's 5:15 pm here and I have to go with family to dinner at some smug resturant and I decided to get baked to make the night a little more interesting, Enjoy you're saturday evenings


Eyedrops & Mouthwash laddy


----------



## TheTeaTurtle (Jun 4, 2011)

Indeedy


----------



## kevin (Jun 4, 2011)

coffee and hash, what a way to start the day!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 18, 2011)

Good Morning RIU! Wake n Bake! Gotta luv sleeping in on a Saturday.


----------



## kevin (Jun 18, 2011)

got up extra early to do laundry before the 105 degrees temps arrive. had to smoke out to do my most hated chore. good morning riu!!!


----------



## RaymondStone (Jun 23, 2011)

Been waking up around 12pm to watch the news. Get myself toasty then grab some cereal and veg infront of the tv.


----------



## kevin (Jun 26, 2011)

Good Morning RIU!!!!! got all my chores done and just sat down with a cup of coffee and a fat one. puff puff pass.


----------



## Thundakat85 (Jun 28, 2011)

holy crap, i keep seeing updated in my email from this thread because i subscribed to it on like page 2, lol


----------



## Seein stars (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit Saturday morning wake n bake best thing ever


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been enjoying the wake and bake outside recently, the sun just feels great with a bowl


----------



## Thundakat85 (Jun 28, 2011)

jhopkins34 said:


> I've been enjoying the wake and bake outside recently, the sun just feels great with a bowl


 wish i could do that. unfortunately, i think my neighbors may disapprove and call local authorities.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning RIU.....Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


----------



## kevin (Jul 16, 2011)

recycled my roaches this morning and got 3 joints. puff puff pass


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 16, 2011)

packed a fat bowl about twenty minutes ago


----------



## kevin (Jul 16, 2011)

just got up from a nap and baked again....to fucking hot to do anything....


----------



## kevin (Jul 17, 2011)

good morning RIU!!!! a big cup of coffee and the last roach joint. puff puff pass.


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2011)

Well i'm going to rip a few bongs of hindu kush i was lucky to grab last night!!!!, then make my way to work, not fuckin cool lmfao it's sunday and 28 celcius and 10:53 am, fuck, but 4pm will come fast, lol seriously were open from 12-4pm fuckin dumb!!


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 17, 2011)

just packed a bowl in my bong and a bowl in my tigerbowl ...ripped


----------



## kevin (Jul 17, 2011)

what kind of work do you do with hours like that? i hate working weekends. hope 4 o'clock comes quick for you. if it makes you feel any cooler, it's soppose to hit 40 celcius in dallas today and i'm here to enjoy it.



april said:


> Well i'm going to rip a few bongs of hindu kush i was lucky to grab last night!!!!, then make my way to work, not fuckin cool lmfao it's sunday and 28 celcius and 10:53 am, fuck, but 4pm will come fast, lol seriously were open from 12-4pm fuckin dumb!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 25, 2011)

nice summer morning smoke sesh


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 25, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> nice summer morning smoke sesh


yupp its only 10:42am here and its been over 85 degrees F since 8am lol. but i enjoyed the sesh on my deck anyways. that morning heat bake lol


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 11, 2011)

Life is good people, life is gooood


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 11, 2011)

I wake n bake EVERYDAY!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 14, 2011)

Good Morning RIU...Wake n Bake, gotta luv it.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 14, 2011)

Wake and bake.
Ate a nice lemon sugar cannacookie


----------



## jhopkins34 (Aug 14, 2011)

I love to wake up on sunday mornings rip it and just go right back to bed, gives me a great nights rest. Enjoy your weekend wake and bake riu!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 15, 2011)

Joint and coffee. Morning RIU


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning stoners


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood mornin


----------



## HellaBlunts (Aug 16, 2011)

blunt and lemonade to start my day


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 16, 2011)

Break time. Cough cough. Aaahhhhh.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 16, 2011)

morning all


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 17, 2011)

A little sour d, some coffee and a danish and I'm ready to go to work.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 17, 2011)

Spliff and a coffee, nice morning here


----------



## wildbor (Aug 17, 2011)

Few vapor bags of sour d and the day begins.....


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning peeps


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sour d and me. Perfect together


----------



## codeine.420 (Aug 19, 2011)

this is such a over rated thread for no useless reason but to give us a pro active comment about the use of dope , next.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

codeine.420 said:


> this is such a over rated thread for no useless reason but to give us a pro active comment about the use of dope , next.


this coming from someone who makes a bunch of lame threads


----------



## codeine.420 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this coming from someone who makes a bunch of lame threads


yeah i don't make useless pro-active dope threads that get over kill. i kinda like random useless threads sometimes just not today.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

it's a wake and bake thread, you wake, you bake, you post. if it's overkill, then ignore it, don't bump it, and find another thread.


----------



## codeine.420 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's a wake and bake thread, you wake, you bake, you post. if it's overkill, then ignore it, don't bump it, and find another thread.


its over kill , i light smoke up regardless of the time or thread , do i really need some thread to motivate me to smoke dope? And its not like i'm hating on the thread or anything? so don't tell me what i can do.


----------



## carl.burnette (Aug 19, 2011)

Subscribed... Because I know I'll forget Saturday Morning when I partake 

OH BOY!!! Love the wake & bake! 4am-6am daily. Little reading, little yoga, little coffee & nice freshly packed pipe.. oh yeah.. 

Started doing this about 3 month ago & man has it done wonders for me. I used to suffer anxiety badly but since I switched to this routine, man the worm has turned! (don't know where that saying come from..)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

codeine.420 said:


> its over kill , i light smoke up regardless of the time or thread , do i really need some thread to motivate me to smoke dope? And its not like i'm hating on the thread or anything? so don't tell me what i can do.


do we really need to hear your opinion? who said this thread is here to motivate you? how many times you gonna state it's overkill? how much will I yield threads are overkill. you made any of those threads lately??

waking and baking on some supersilverhaze


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 20, 2011)

codeine.420 said:


> its over kill , i light smoke up regardless of the time or thread , do i really need some thread to motivate me to smoke dope? And its not like i'm hating on the thread or anything? so don't tell me what i can do.


I can tell you want you can and can't do in this thread, it's mine. If you don't like the topic and can't seem to post in a positive way, don't bother posting at all. 

For everyone else that actually likes this thread and posts in it....Fire it uP!  Gotta luv it


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

wake n bake with solar tokes is the way shit goes here haa


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all, coffee and a joint


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 22, 2011)

Just finished filing my flight plan to Florida for today... boss has to make his camp down there "Hurricane ready" as it looks like Irene will be paying a visit.


Now time to roll one up, enjoy this coffee and jam the new 311 album...


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 23, 2011)

Gooood morning RIU


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 26, 2011)

dabs for breakfast!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

Wake n Bake with some jackhammer


cof


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wake n bake naked


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 27, 2011)

waked and baked a little early today. and i'm baking now. just did my saturday maintenance in the garden and now its time to chill


----------



## kevin (Aug 28, 2011)

never put the bong away last night so it was easy to grab this morning. baked and passing it on.


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2011)

Woke up a little high from a cannacookie I ate last night, about to eat another one and enjoy the day.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 28, 2011)

Good morning RIU, Kick starting the day with some Durban.......best way to get shit done.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 30, 2011)

errlllllly morning


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just snapped a rip of master kush and am craving a real breakfast. Eggs, bacon, hash browns and a big ole waffle! Wake, bake and grub.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2011)

Good morning Rollitup! There is nothing better than a long weekend, sleeping in and WAKE n BAKE......


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning spliff and a big coffee


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2011)

Wake n Bake! Good morning RIU.


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2011)

sup chiceh been a long long time, wake n bake!!!


----------



## BubbleFarmer (Sep 18, 2011)

omg yes. i loves the wake and bake


----------



## elenor.rigby (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sleeping too much.. Baking very well though.....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 25, 2011)

Good morning RIU, time to Wake n Bake. 

[video=youtube;V886vq1tdLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V886vq1tdLc[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2011)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, time to Wake n Bake.
> 
> [video=youtube;V886vq1tdLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V886vq1tdLc[/video]


excellant tunes for the morning bowl!
Thank you


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2011)

Wake 'n Bake RIU


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians here! Wake n Bake


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for the reminder , my wife can call her folks before monday , sweet waking and baking


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 8, 2011)

I never have enough weed to wake and bake. Well, I might but I end up regretting smoking it then instead of saving it for night when I would rather have it so I can sleep.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 8, 2011)

Wake n Bake twice


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Oct 8, 2011)

Finishing off the bowl I fell asleep with last night then gonna pack in some northern lights

And lmao there's me3 likes in this thread.l


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 9, 2011)

Waking n Baking with some durban poison this morning, need a big kick start today as there is lots to do that I don't want to do.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 9, 2011)

just hit a bowl in the vape of apple kush then rolled a blunt right after, fucking baked this morning.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2011)

Wake n Bake....just don't do this shit! LMFAO!

[video=youtube;y_9gRPtGAvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_9gRPtGAvQ[/video]


----------



## lostNug (Oct 10, 2011)

Just about to have my traditional wake n bake before work every morning. A bowl a some sour punch in the Roor and a bowl of coco pebbles. Breakfast of champions


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2011)

Waked and baking, great day off. 

[video=youtube;B0Y5f3u58P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0Y5f3u58P8[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2011)

Wake n Bake RIU


cof


----------



## kevin (Nov 22, 2011)

baking with a big bowl of hash and sipping a cup of coffee. good morning everyone! wish i could share with all of you.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 22, 2011)

love me a wake n bake. sundays are my favorite. coffee, cinnimon rolls and dankity goodness


----------



## Green collar (Nov 22, 2011)

Use to never wake n bake beacuse I felt less productive...Now I say fuck it!...wake N bake is the best way to start a beautiful day!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2011)

Wake n Bake for a 
Thanksgiving Week-end.


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 28, 2011)

getting sappy!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

IM HERE!! I was starting a wake and baked thread bec i didnt know one existed, my bad. 

GOOD MORNING RIU, AWAKE AND BAKED!!!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Bump, bump, bump.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gettin' Stoney!
Morning RIU!

View attachment 1926037View attachment 1926036


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 10, 2011)

Good morning RIU....time to get this fired up.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)

bakeshop is on


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2011)

This juicy fruit is awesome for wake n bake .


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2011)

Wake n Bake with engineers dream



cof


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2011)

..... ... ........ ....ahhhhhhh, there we go!!


wake and bake, yumboldt x trainwreck style, this shit is good!!! time to go get some breakfast


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2011)

Its been months and months since I have waked and baked.... many months to come before I will again, so please do enjoy that much extra on my behalf


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 17, 2011)

Woke up this morning to no power and house really stinky.........power is back on now....WAKE n BAKE


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2011)

Wake n Bake with some extrema


cof


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2011)

Saturday morning wake and bake!! gotta luv it!!


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 17, 2011)

already wake and baked once and fell back to sleep, now im up and ready for round 2 of the wake and bake lol


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 17, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> already wake and baked once and fell back to sleep, now im up and ready for round 2 of the wake and bake lol


That's the best. Wake and bake and go back to sleep, wake up and do it again.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Dec 17, 2011)

too much wakey, not enough bakey.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2011)

rise and shine kids, time to bake with fresh coffee, lotsa cream and sugar. old friend in town today, gonna be bakey bakey bakey all day. gonna go fishing, get some sun, grill out and have a fire tonight. yep, gonna be a great day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2011)

looks like the snook and mullet are running, manatees later at feeding time. gonna go catch dinner  http://manateecam.org/


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!

and a good wake n bake n bake n bake....then wake n bake after the lunch nap.


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 26, 2011)

Gotta luv the holidaze......sleeping in and Wake n Bake.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 26, 2011)

Chiceh said:


> Gotta luv the holidaze......sleeping in and Wake n Bake.


time for wake and bake #2 this morning


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2011)

Wake n Bake for the New Year's week-end!!!!!



cof


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 30, 2011)

Wake n Bake on the Vape


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2011)

Wake n Bake on the last day of 2011!!!!!


cof


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is the 365th day I have Wake N' Baked this year!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

Wake n Bake to celebrate 2012
or are you still trying to recover from too much 2011?
then you need a wake n bake.


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

My head needs it today. Wake 'n' Bake Sweetheart!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 1, 2012)

Wake n bake on the 1st day of the year. Happy 2012 to all. Peace.


----------



## rifk (Jan 1, 2012)

Same here!
It's 4pm, I just woke up and I'm burning one down... I walked 12km yesterday... lmfao

Happy new year!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder, do you think that this is how CN started his morning?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha! I love that the other penguin has a tiny briefcase...

CN on cloning...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Rumors that I got and am high have been exaggerated. cn


----------



## april (Jan 1, 2012)

I am high.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

For all of us that thought we were bad ass last night...


----------



## Bookworm (Jan 5, 2012)

my god this thread is long now.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 6, 2012)

Wake n Bake, gotta luv the holidays...Yes I am still of work enjoying my recent harvest.  And yes this thread is getting long, it is over 4 1/2 years old now.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jan 6, 2012)

I never get as high as I do when I wake n bake. I love Saturday mornings after working all week. I finally get to blaze as soon as I wake up and chill around the crib. I absolutley love it!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2012)

it's time to Wake n Bake for the first week-end of the new year.


cof


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 7, 2012)

Its supposed to be the biggest meal of the day right?


----------



## BlazinHigh03 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just woke up, and smoked a little. Now i'm chilling in bed with my phone. Feels good man!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 21, 2012)

Wake n Bake on a cold winter morning.......


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 21, 2012)

coffee and cannabis.......breakfast of champions


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 21, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> coffee and cannabis.......breakfast of champions


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 21, 2012)

wake and boink......is pretty darn good too.


----------



## silasraven (Jan 21, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> coffee and cannabis.......breakfast of champions


doughnuts and cannabis. however wake and tolerance break is the key for this weekend and further.wake and bakes are only good when you get to build on the place you live in instead of pack and dream


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 21, 2012)

Good Morning!!!!! [video=youtube;5wotUs41HTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wotUs41HTY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2012)

grobofotwanky said:


> Good Morning!!!!! [video=youtube;5wotUs41HTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wotUs41HTY&amp;feature=related[/video]


I like the way you think! Stevie Ray, and engineers dream make a great Wake n Bake.


cof


----------



## Montykoolaid (Jan 22, 2012)

I hate you all.

Been dry for months >_<


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jan 22, 2012)

i didnt just wake up or anything but i just hit a sweet bowl of some light green funky shit and im thoroughly baked haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2012)

Wake n Bake with a little double koosh and some uriah heep
[video=youtube_share;0K63pu7nd6Q]http://youtu.be/0K63pu7nd6Q[/video]

cof


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 29, 2012)

Chillin and baking on a cold winter morning.   

[video=youtube;0SqFPNTBnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFPNTBnv8[/video]


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;140Zf8vyQak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=140Zf8vyQak[/video]


wakey bakey initiated.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2012)

Waking and baking that's for sure. Sunday moaning, a shorty from last night and a cup of java. 

[video=youtube;B699b7pOv3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B699b7pOv3w&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]

Yeah, I'm part (albeit small) Cherokee.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Feb 1, 2012)

about 2 spark a couple bowls of some delcious space queen i picked up for free last night


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2012)

Wake n Bake with the Ventures...and a bowl of hericles
[video=youtube_share;1Rl3yVq6rrg]http://youtu.be/1Rl3yVq6rrg[/video]


cof


----------



## rollonesmokeone (Feb 4, 2012)

yes yes yes high all day


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 5, 2012)

Good Morning!!!! [video=youtube;njvgjZbjoR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njvgjZbjoR4[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2012)

Wake n Bake with extrema


the avatar is a bowl of her


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 13, 2012)

It is one of those work days today....I just have to wake n bake to make this day go well.


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 16, 2012)

. . . . . .


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;eeuVS6vnN7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeuVS6vnN7w[/video]


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 16, 2012)

Baking with these guys right now 

[video=youtube;7p_rh-Hq7D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p_rh-Hq7D4[/video]


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

3. . 2. . .1 take off


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2012)

getting primed for work, have a great day!! Be safe and dont drive tonight, listen to the scanner.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2012)

Replacing some deleted Wake n Bake tunes
[video=youtube_share;CWKC2TSqiog]http://youtu.be/CWKC2TSqiog[/video]
This is fu------, you can only add one video at a time.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2012)

Another Wake n Bake tune-mellow
[video=youtube_share;1Cin0QzuEss]http://youtu.be/1Cin0QzuEss[/video]


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 17, 2012)

Waked n baking here trying escape this 3 week time warp lol.


----------



## FR33MASON (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy St. Patrick's day...no green...pinch pinch
[video=youtube;oz-lC8ip2Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz-lC8ip2Tk[/video]


----------



## FR33MASON (Mar 17, 2012)

And one more for old Saint Paddy...

[video=youtube;ipTZFAmeIaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipTZFAmeIaY[/video]


----------



## Canibus7 (Mar 17, 2012)

gooodmorrrninggggg


----------



## BlazinHigh03 (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it just me, or when you do a wake n bake, even after the high wears off, the day still goes by slower than it would if you hadn't smoked?


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hf0Dm-OaTNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/video]
. . . . . .


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dLDalZ4-53g]http://youtu.be/dLDalZ4-53g[/video]

Enjoy..........


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Mar 18, 2012)

morning, lol only made it through half the bowl I packed last night, adding another drop of oil and we are on our way for a Sunday Funday RIU'rs!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Its fridaydw
d


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 24, 2012)

A couple hours late but whatever. 

[video=youtube;xo-J1wf2KHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-J1wf2KHc[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2012)

Wake n Bake RIU. 

[video=youtube_share;GrDK0UoAkfY]http://youtu.be/GrDK0UoAkfY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;k9_VOy7VipQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9_VOy7VipQ[/video]

Chocolope, the breakfast of champions.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2012)

I am trying to get my ass in gear to get shit done. I don't want to do any of it though. 

[video=youtube_share;dBJnoMP1Uyc]http://youtu.be/dBJnoMP1Uyc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 25, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I am trying to get my ass in gear to get shit done. I don't want to do any of it though.



Im in the same boat.

[video=youtube;X8hTruY3lwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8hTruY3lwA[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, you just kicked off a Grate day


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 25, 2012)

I just smoked some Sweetn'Sour Blueberry. 2 fatties. Im ready for bed again. I got to get my 6 y.o son in a few minutes and I get to play all day long. We fish, throw the football around,( sometimes inside to piss off his mom. LOL), we color, wrestle, and all kinds of stuff that make me glad to be a dad. If it wasnt for my son forcing me to play I can get to be a real boring drab. Smoking weed all day and sleeping the rest gets alittle comfortable. Too comfortable sometimes.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya I am comfortable as I can be right now.  

[video=youtube_share;Kj_kK1j3CV0]http://youtu.be/Kj_kK1j3CV0[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2012)

Wake n Bake with a little DOG and the Tree of Life
[video=youtube_share;-xvmlNJH4fU]http://youtu.be/-xvmlNJH4fU[/video]


cof


----------



## meechz 024 (Mar 25, 2012)

wake and bake

work and bake

eat and bake

shit and bake 



daily routine folks


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;b-_PHQ8sSvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-_PHQ8sSvA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dire one more morning... Ive been in a mood for there songs all week. weirdest thing. 

[video=youtube;lAD6Obi7Cag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe one more for the morning 

[video=youtube;hiJ9AnNz47Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiJ9AnNz47Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Mar 27, 2012)

this picture has been in three threads today. muahahahahahaha man im high. im in this bitch


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hump Day as it were. 

[video=youtube;eyooCErXdMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyooCErXdMI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;9fzbnhsXQjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fzbnhsXQjM[/video]

..............................


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;6ScPoBEFl1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ScPoBEFl1Y[/video]

.................................................. ..
Long hair, dont care. ​


----------



## ML75 (Mar 30, 2012)

Me Toooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;pF1p8sawWJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF1p8sawWJ0[/video] Gonna be a good day. I can feel it. 7:10-7:20 of the video, watch closely.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

Wake n Bake
my opinion of mj
[video=youtube_share;mpwXasI2IL4]http://youtu.be/mpwXasI2IL4[/video]


cof


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;y9Rr5kmmmdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9Rr5kmmmdE[/video]
...........................


----------



## ML75 (Apr 2, 2012)

well good morning again, I think I will thank you


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;mlWIh9MZRa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlWIh9MZRa4[/video]
..............


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;m2zKdIcOV5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2zKdIcOV5s&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=HL1333453305&amp; lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## zo0t (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL muzik for queer ppl


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2012)

zo0t said:


> LOL muzik for queer ppl






Here ill make you part of the group so you wont feel so alone zo0t
[video=youtube;rq7fuCRJULk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq7fuCRJULk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;_ufB26nw0Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ufB26nw0Vk[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2012)

a little pre Easter Wake n Bake with BMF and some time.......
[video=youtube_share;tI318VBjAmw]http://youtu.be/tI318VBjAmw[/video]


cof


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm with you bro, nothing like a good buzz & some classic Mick.
At work no less !

Rock on ~n~ Happy Easter.

[video=youtube;hOkIU8BCxgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOkIU8BCxgU[/video]


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 7, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you bro, nothing like a good buzz & some classic Mick.
> At work no less !
> 
> Rock on ~n~ Happy Easter.
> ...


^^^omg^^^ I haven't seen that in a billion years! lol . . . .an excellent Easter greeting Mr. North


----------



## grobofotwanky (Apr 8, 2012)

zo0t said:


> LOL muzik for queer ppl


Upon reading your recent post I don't think you got much to laugh at buddy. A mirror maybe. Reguardless, here is my Sunday morning wake and bake video everyone. Enjoy.[video=youtube;H1iv6lof5JM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iv6lof5JM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;6CHs4x2uqcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;G6ltOIA-PWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ltOIA-PWQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thursday morning toke.

[video=youtube;wQzoHe_Wq4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQzoHe_Wq4g[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr. T sings the classics. 

[video=youtube;7_rBidCkJxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;I6QvpO4ttqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6QvpO4ttqY[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Apr 17, 2012)

Darker than black + Wake and Bake = Awesome...


----------



## The Growery (Apr 17, 2012)

wake n bake is pretty amazing but so is being woken up by your girlfriend giving you head


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

4/20 Morning songs. 



[video=youtube;9DM580ippHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DM580ippHg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bHN1NKZjckc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHN1NKZjckc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zzrh5GftgzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzrh5GftgzM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;e0dG3VCP5j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0dG3VCP5j0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;TUr0kvrSet4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUr0kvrSet4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

Curveball. 

[video=youtube;2aljlKYesT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4[/video]


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 20, 2012)

Waked. Baked. Stuffed my face.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;_9BGLtqqkVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9BGLtqqkVI&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Apr 20, 2012)

The Growery said:


> wake n bake is pretty amazing but so is being woken up by your girlfriend giving you head


If only I could have combined the two when I had the chance...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> If only I could have combined the two when I had the chance...


I had an ex wake me up with three different flavored crepes and the then said event above. That was pretty fantastic.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY 420 RIU......kick starting the day today with some Durban, WOoo HOOOO!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;8nA18g_PwG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nA18g_PwG0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;NAbZzdalZh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAbZzdalZh4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;P5O3OUjA00Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5O3OUjA00Y[/video]


----------



## HellaBlunts (Apr 27, 2012)

just hit a bowl of some sour smelling green shit. about to hit the mall and downtown. day started successfully.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

Goooooooood Moooooorrrrrrnniiiing y'all..!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;PC5z7q-j29M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC5z7q-j29M[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z6mzAGRY7uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6mzAGRY7uo[/video]

Pink Floyd Cover.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 30, 2012)

Monday morning! way to start the week off right!


----------



## Grojak (Apr 30, 2012)

Rise up Wake n Bake, you have to love a song about Wake n Bakin [video=youtube;j23Us1p96x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j23Us1p96x8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;1ROGOHNSEBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ROGOHNSEBs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;YCe1gC5VaW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCe1gC5VaW4[/video]

Two for Tuesday


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;awe8phO_MWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awe8phO_MWI[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (May 5, 2012)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake time  

RIP Adam Yauch

[video=youtube_share;atEiE6IaUxI]http://youtu.be/atEiE6IaUxI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 5, 2012)

Slow morning.
[video=youtube;n6U-TGahwvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6U-TGahwvs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;TjZN_adJKv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjZN_adJKv8[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2012)

Wake 'n Bake with a bowl of engineers dream from Breeders Boutique and some Johnny Nash
[video=youtube_share;ahb7kQoLTTA]http://youtu.be/ahb7kQoLTTA[/video]


cof


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 8, 2012)

Childhood

[video=youtube;UtKQpMoplYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtKQpMoplYk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;vfdG8lmhJDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfdG8lmhJDA[/video]


----------



## Speedgrow (May 9, 2012)

Wake n Bake defff makes my day..Smoke weeed erryday


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 11, 2012)

i love the first head rush of the day. i got some PURPLE, og kush man it hits . steamrollers are so win


----------



## Chiceh (May 12, 2012)

Good morning RIU, its going to be a good one.  

[video=youtube_share;Zzrh5GftgzM]http://youtu.be/Zzrh5GftgzM[/video]


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

mornin chiceh, I hope so, I hope so *rips zong*.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

Wake n bake rocks, right up until that point when you realise that you have to be out of the door for work and they're staying in bed with the joints. Doh! 

Inadvertent wake and bake is fun though, was finishing up at work today and got a text from my flatmate who does hardcore cheffy shifts, shouting abuot how he had no issue with smoking in the flat but that waking up at 2pm high as you like with his bedroom stinking of weed, ahhhaa, that amused me


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;lwlogyj7nFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;TSYMKUtNuw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYMKUtNuw8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;mFv5lgT8mc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFv5lgT8mc8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;zaGUr6wzyT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8[/video]


Yay, its Friday.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;iStR_fYxz7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iStR_fYxz7Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;R20f-TPKjzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;_tKIPuLfeKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tKIPuLfeKg[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (May 19, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.



Wooo Hoooo this thread is 5 years old!. Waked n Baking on this long weekend.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Wooo Hoooo this thread is 5 years old!. Waked n Baking on this long weekend.


woohoo!! I'll wake and bake to that chiceh  .  .  ...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;nHNhP59pUp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHNhP59pUp0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ayE6Shlv598]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayE6Shlv598[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;G6ltOIA-PWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ltOIA-PWQ[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2012)

Wake n Bake with some Steve Earle and Engineers Dream from Breeder Boutique
[video=youtube_share;xvaEJzoaYZk]http://youtu.be/xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


cof


----------



## Bloodrei (May 25, 2012)

I usually wake 'n bake after a long night of partying, or when I feel insanely burnt out the next morning. If I feel fine I'll try and hold off on smoking until everyone else is up.


----------



## futureprospects (May 25, 2012)

rolling some sour D just woke up


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;4aeETEoNfOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg[/video]
................


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;YlUKcNNmywk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk&amp;feature=related[/video]
......


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 1, 2012)

Breakfast of champions...


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nTw_sj7Ugxw]http://youtu.be/nTw_sj7Ugxw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;PGCVhhUxnp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGCVhhUxnp8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;aj3z4r2W48o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj3z4r2W48o[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2012)

Good morning RIU.....Summer is here and I think it is going to a great one!. Waked and baking here. 


[video=youtube_share;gXGc486ytgg]http://youtu.be/gXGc486ytgg[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2012)

Good morning RIU
some buffet and mountain valley kush to start the day
[video=youtube_share;KNmULx6sMo4]http://youtu.be/KNmULx6sMo4[/video]


cof


----------



## shynee mac (Jun 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tr80ol5F36c]http://youtu.be/tr80ol5F36c[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2012)

Good morning RIU......wake n bake time! Get up and get smoking.  

[video=youtube_share;Gcin-QgyrRM]http://youtu.be/Gcin-QgyrRM[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2012)

Wake n Bake with some DOG and a little boogie woogie

[video=youtube_share;1QQzbCmlZM4]http://youtu.be/1QQzbCmlZM4[/video]


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 14, 2012)

Good morning RIU, time to wake n bake!.  

[video=youtube_share;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://youtu.be/7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Jul 14, 2012)

im awake bout to put this baby boy down to sleep and theeeeeeen lift off.... anyone joining


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Jul 14, 2012)

chiceh nice seeing u again what up tho


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 15, 2012)

Aloha & Good-Morning 'Wake & Bake'~

Excellent! Wanted to post something in here since, afterall, it's one of my very favorite things to do...
Wake & Bake... NICE!

Hoping everyone has an excellent day.

aloha~
 ppp (puff, puff, pass)


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 21, 2012)

Good morning RIU, time to get HIGH  .............

[video=youtube_share;89QliWlKHGY]http://youtu.be/89QliWlKHGY[/video]


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jul 21, 2012)

On the west coast.. Little early but blazing none the less.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 21, 2012)

Wakn and Bakn Fellow stoners


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2012)

Wake n Bake with Martian Boogie and some smelly cherry

[video=youtube_share;eZShVsRM_-c]http://youtu.be/eZShVsRM_-c[/video]


cof


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 21, 2012)

Few weeks ago, GF and I wake up Ocean Front in Jamaica, now that is a wake and bake, cant wait to get back.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 21, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Few weeks ago, GF and I wake up Ocean Front in Jamaica, now that is a wake and bake, cant wait to get back.


I have been several times myself and there is nothing like a wake n bake on the beach in Jamaica. Nigril is my favourite part.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 21, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I have been several times myself and there is nothing like a wake n bake on the beach in Jamaica. Nigril is my favourite part.


We stay Montego Bay and specificly at the Half Moon Resort.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 28, 2012)

Wake n Bake! Its a rainy day here, what best way to spend it inside chilling to this album ...

[video=youtube_share;bHSfYZFug0s]http://youtu.be/bHSfYZFug0s[/video]


----------



## Maggiemay420 (Jul 28, 2012)

mogie said:


> *Medical condition need marijuana.
> 
> Much better now.*


Me too! Helps so much with stomach issues :/


----------



## WknBake (Jul 28, 2012)

Trimming today, tomorrow, etc..
A day of trimming simply MUST begin with a session.
Chem4 OG yesterday, Jedi Kush 2day. Good medicine.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2012)

Wake n Bake with extrema and Marshall Tucker 
[video=youtube_share;GHq87F2fS-s]http://youtu.be/GHq87F2fS-s[/video]


cof


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake! Its a rainy day here, what best way to spend it inside chilling to this album ...


thats a good album but here ya go 
[video=youtube;MLc7VY1jZwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLc7VY1jZwk[/video]
get your hands on that one if ya dont got it


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


> thats a good album but here ya go
> get your hands on that one if ya dont got it



Thanks, I been waked and baking strong for awhile now.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks, I been waked and baking strong for awhile now.


jammin on this over here 
[video=youtube;DwLCETKNcxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwLCETKNcxY[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2012)

I am feeling more like this today.......

[video=youtube_share;bD_36cuiXvU]http://youtu.be/bD_36cuiXvU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I am feeling more like this today.......
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bD_36cuiXvU]http://youtu.be/bD_36cuiXvU[/video]


the pig pen days.. pig pen was just as big of a part of the dead as any of the rest of them including jerry IMO

http://archive.org/details/gd71-08-06.aud.bertrando.yerys.129.sbeok.shnf my favorite show, that hard to handle is ALIVE


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

Good morning RIU, wake n bake time . 

[video=youtube_share;Gcin-QgyrRM]http://youtu.be/Gcin-QgyrRM[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 11, 2012)

id just like to say DAMN ALL OF YOU for bein able to smoke! lol wakin up early is gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 11, 2012)

Go back to bed. I will get high for you.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> id just like to say DAMN ALL OF YOU for bein able to smoke! lol wakin up early is gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


Jealous much?


----------



## allen bud (Aug 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> the pig pen days.. pig pen was just as big of a part of the dead as any of the rest of them including jerry IMO


 I am thinking that from thepeople i talk to and stuff i hear andknow..pin pen could be even more iconic then jerry (love jerry ) even the godshaws have been lost in the mix over the years.

Oh shit forgot why i was on this thread ..lol..Yea been wake'n and bake'n for many years Today it was with the bong and some kushage....happy day....


----------



## allen bud (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g
unoficial but cool vid....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

I so wish I was there..........

[video=youtube_share;FcYTmICY1yg]http://youtu.be/FcYTmICY1yg[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

Wake n Bake with Engineers Dream from Breeder Boutique and a "license to chill"
[video=youtube_share;5bhpryguNRc]http://youtu.be/5bhpryguNRc[/video]


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

and now that you're awake. some tunes to get moving

[video=youtube_share;u0oZ_BA0FaM]http://youtu.be/u0oZ_BA0FaM[/video]


cof


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I so wish I was there..........
> 
> [video=youtube_share;FcYTmICY1yg]http://youtu.be/FcYTmICY1yg[/video]


arlo guthrie is the man...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

but heres my mornin bake out...
[video=youtube;nU1Y0BzF_5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU1Y0BzF_5I[/video]


----------



## progenitor04 (Aug 11, 2012)

love wake n bakes its wat i live for


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Jealous much?


VERY i just keep tellin myself a job is worth it a job it worth it. lol FUCK this countries laws.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

feel like this is my relationship right now lol
[video=youtube;m2ou-WIxfLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2ou-WIxfLY[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

Still baking..........Cmon everybody must get stoned!!  

[video=youtube_share;WtMPlY3duz4]http://youtu.be/WtMPlY3duz4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Still baking..........Cmon everybody must get stoned!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;WtMPlY3duz4]http://youtu.be/WtMPlY3duz4[/video]


black crowes covering some old bob dylan.. nice


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

i used to really like the black crowes with jimmy page... they got a nice raw sound and jimmy page fits it awesomely
[video=youtube;zikZw9lzKsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zikZw9lzKsE[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

The Black Crowes are great. I am all over the place this morning with music, must be the weed....lol. 

[video=youtube_share;bl9bvuAV-Ao]http://youtu.be/bl9bvuAV-Ao[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> The Black Crowes are great. I am all over the place this morning with music, must be the weed....lol.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bl9bvuAV-Ao]http://youtu.be/bl9bvuAV-Ao[/video]


im always all over the place with my music.... can i buy your magic bus?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> im always all over the place with my music.... can i buy your magic bus?


Wanna ride? Hop on!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;oWzs3YbtehI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWzs3YbtehI[/video]
this concert is amazing.. the dont let me down is freakin amazing, this concert would of been really cool to see, only 20 minutes long, but it was probably one of the most important 20 minutes in music history, too bad they ended right after this show
Get Back - 01:03 
Don't let Me Down - 04:18
I've Got a Feeling - 07:53
One After 909 - 11:35
Dig a Pony - 14:38
Get Back 18:30


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

Ya the Beatles are cool, my mom had all the original albums and would dance around listening to them lol. I should have been born 25 years earlier than I was.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

Still grooving and baking....

[video=youtube_share;DTCyO9MpGUM]http://youtu.be/DTCyO9MpGUM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Ya the Beatles are cool, my mom had all the original albums and would dance around listening to them lol. I should have been born 25 years earlier than I was.


i agree lol.. im only 23, i just like music.. nowadays our music is kinda wrecked, i do really like some bands though. my favorite band thats around doing there thing now i gotta say is the black keys. i seen them many times, the 1st time i seen them though was a while back.. i seen em in tennessee for $7 dollars and never really looked into them, next year i went to bonnaroo and they were there.. now ill never miss a show 
[video=youtube;y-CukK3eYt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-CukK3eYt0[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i agree lol.. im only 23, i just like music.. nowadays our music is kinda wrecked, i do really like some bands though. my favorite band thats around doing there thing now i gotta say is the black keys. i seen them many times, the 1st time i seen them though was a while back.. i seen em in tennessee for $7 dollars and never really looked into them, next year i went to bonnaroo and they were there.. now ill never miss a show


Ya Black Keys are pretty good. I agree most music (if you can call some of it) today just does not compare to what came out in the 50's, 60's 70's and even the 80's and 90's. Video killed the radio star lol. 

[video=youtube_share;6yCIDkFI7ew]http://youtu.be/6yCIDkFI7ew[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Ya Black Keys are pretty good. I agree most music (if you can call some of it) today just does not compare to what came out in the 50's, 60's 70's and even the 80's and 90's lol.


haha yeah my dad just started me off in the right direction... my first cassette was clapton.. (when i was real little my favorite song was cocaine.. didnt even know what coke was lol) then my first cd was black sabbath- we sold our soul for rock and roll.. then he got me a stratocaster when i was 7 and taught me bring it on home by zeppelin.. of course i think todays music isnt up to par 
[video=youtube;Pm3zUQjG5no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm3zUQjG5no[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> haha yeah my dad just started me off in the right direction... my first cassette was clapton.. (when i was real little my favorite song was cocaine.. didnt even know what coke was lol) then my first cd was black sabbath- we sold our soul for rock and roll.. then he got me a stratocaster when i was 7 and taught me bring it on home by zeppelin.. of course i think todays music isnt up to par


Awesome, my dad is a hippyrocker too. He was at Woodstock lol. When he was working around the house he would crank the tunes, all the classics and this was one of his favourites ......

[video=youtube_share;v13JAf6Oohc]http://youtu.be/v13JAf6Oohc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Awesome, my dad is a hippyrocker too. He was at Woodstock lol. When he was working around the house he would crank the tunes, all the classics and this was one of his favourites ......


santana jams 
[video=youtube;3Be2B4FQJwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Be2B4FQJwk[/video]
santana was buggin out on acid during this, he talks about it in the beginning of this vid


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i agree lol.. im only 23, i just like music.. nowadays our music is kinda wrecked, i do really like some bands though. my favorite band thats around doing there thing now i gotta say is the black keys. i seen them many times, the 1st time i seen them though was a while back.. i seen em in tennessee for $7 dollars and never really looked into them, next year i went to bonnaroo and they were there.. now ill never miss a show
> [video=youtube;y-CukK3eYt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-CukK3eYt0[/video]




Thanks man . I have never listened to them before. On my play list now.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thanks man . I have never listened to them before. On my play list now.


Ya Black Keys are pretty good imo. The SheepDogs are kinda cool too, kinda new, kinda old sounding ....

[video=youtube_share;qKzDRB3N2ck]http://youtu.be/qKzDRB3N2ck[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

I had the good fortune to see Santana in a free concert at the Univ. of Miami in 1970....was with a guy that had a paper grocery bag full of smoke and he would walk thru the crowd calling 'weed, weed' and a handful was $10. Carlos was great.....


peace
cof


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

thats pretty awesome... i wish shows were still like that. i got kicked out of ratdog once for a joint, that security guard was pretty serious lol. so i left and came right back in through the smoking area


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

saw these fellas at Pirate's World in Fort Lauderdale in '71
[video=youtube_share;1EacQEhrbBQ]http://youtu.be/1EacQEhrbBQ[/video]

peace
cof


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> saw these fellas at Pirate's World in Fort Lauderdale in '71
> 
> 
> peace
> cof


[video=youtube;PwgZZBSBkzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwgZZBSBkzQ&amp;list=PLA7E962D658A6A6CC[/video]
did get to see this show before jerry was gone, i was 5 lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 11, 2012)

One day I will wake n bake again for now I just like looking at all the pretty pictures


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

at another Pirate's World concert in the '70 there was a mj cloud filling the roofed over area when Mark Farmer walked out, asked, "Are you feeling alright?"..took one breath and said "oh yeah"......this was one of his songs.
[video=youtube_share;mZj1uElADZw]http://youtu.be/mZj1uElADZw[/video]

konagirl
I hope you have a harvest soon.


peace
cof


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww thanks cof my last harvest was huge  I gave it all up for now though, one day when I am not traveling the world I will have time to grow again


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;zO6_pQvXZi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO6_pQvXZi0[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 11, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Ya Black Keys are pretty good imo. The SheepDogs are kinda cool too, kinda new, kinda old sounding ....
> 
> [video=youtube_share;qKzDRB3N2ck]http://youtu.be/qKzDRB3N2ck[/video]


Thanks another good band


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can someone Bake for me? I'm 2 years sober next month


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

jfgordon1 said:


> Can someone Bake for me? I'm 2 years sober next month


when does your parole end?

peace
cof


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 12, 2012)

Good morning RIU, its a chill day so far here, going to rain all day....Best thing to do is stay in a get high. 

[video=youtube_share;nkKuhAxcH7g]http://youtu.be/nkKuhAxcH7g[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

I slept in! WOOO HOOOO....I feel like i have to catch up now LOL. Wake n Bake!  

[video=youtube_share;A3scl0fl0zE]http://youtu.be/A3scl0fl0zE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, its a chill day so far here, going to rain all day....Best thing to do is stay in a get high.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;nkKuhAxcH7g]http://youtu.be/nkKuhAxcH7g[/video]


rainin all day here too.. i like the rain though on my days off sometimes.. relaxin


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

srh88 said:


> rainin all day here too.. i like the rain though on my days off sometimes.. relaxin


That was last weekend lol. It is sunny today here.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> That was last weekend lol. It is sunny today here.


its pouring out here lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2012)

enjoy you Wake n Bake with some cheap sunglasses and engineers dream
[video=youtube_share;bdM5cm4mmEQ]http://youtu.be/bdM5cm4mmEQ[/video]



cof


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

Rainy day song for you......

[video=youtube_share;Nu4wvvoA9-s]http://youtu.be/Nu4wvvoA9-s[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> enjoy you Wake n Bake with some cheap sunglasses and some engineers dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i was expecting an old zz top video.. dang 
[video=youtube;pN69GC2amTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN69GC2amTg[/video]
i met billy gibbons at the dali museum in florida, i talked to him for a couple minutes and he was actually a cool dude, he had change for a 20 lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Vhth7toJ3ns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhth7toJ3ns[/video]
this song is like eerily good.. and its weird that the kid from transformers made the video


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lol i was expecting an old zz top video.. dang
> i met billy gibbons at the dali museum in florida, i talked to him for a couple minutes and he was actually a cool dude, he had change for a 20 lol


Here ya go! 

[video=youtube_share;db94lyKYOcg]http://youtu.be/db94lyKYOcg[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Top...just thought I add a little humor this morning...... to see if you're awake.


cof


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I'm a big fan of Top...just thought I ad a little humor this morning...... to see if you're awake.
> 
> 
> cof


yeah.. got their 1st 6 albums, i love zz top.. heres my favorite song by them hands down
[video=youtube;jV5ioewi4pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5ioewi4pk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

and another favorite
[video=youtube;tkeLAqIjp-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkeLAqIjp-E[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I'm a big fan of Top...just thought I ad a little humor this morning...... to see if you're awake.
> 
> 
> cof


I AM AWAKE just not fully baked yet......working on it.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

One of my ZZ favourites....

[video=youtube_share;-jB_QM73Slk]http://youtu.be/-jB_QM73Slk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

get stoned and give this a try, "superstition" stevie wonder.. done with harps


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

srh88 said:


> get stoned and give this a try, "superstition" stevie wonder.. done with harps


[video=youtube;VHCRc1VPH6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHCRc1VPH6o[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 18, 2012)

srh88 said:


> get stoned and give this a try, "superstition" stevie wonder.. done with harps



Hahaha, I thought it was me LOL.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2012)

one of my favorites
[video=youtube_share;S_zHuL5dKM0]http://youtu.be/S_zHuL5dKM0[/video]


cof


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 18, 2012)

now my head hurts,
instead relax,
burn one,
[video=youtube;DyA_zTTDwMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyA_zTTDwMI[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

Desperate times.... smoking Resin. Ready to go back to bed now. I'm notorious for falling asleep with the bong and then waking up covered in stinky bong water.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 25, 2012)

Good morning RIU, get up! 

[video=youtube_share;uldNyzBXuf8]http://youtu.be/uldNyzBXuf8[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2012)

It's raining, looks like an all day rain too. I guess it is a good day to stay in a get high. 

[video=youtube_share;PBP0c063ncA]http://youtu.be/PBP0c063ncA[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 28, 2012)

its 3 am, I guess it counts as Wake n Bake ^^


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a proper sleep in today, very nice indeed.  Time to get it going though. Wake n Bake. 

[video=youtube_share;d1vM3EI9-s4]http://youtu.be/d1vM3EI9-s4[/video]


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I had a proper sleep in today, very nice indeed.  Time to get it going though. Wake n Bake.


Lucky you, I've been up for a few hours and I really didn't want to be. I need to go smoke.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 1, 2012)

420God said:


> Lucky you, I've been up for a few hours and I really didn't want to be. I need to go smoke.


It is a very are thing for me to sleep in especially for a couple extra hours. My 3 dogs didn't even bug me like usual, they were all still passed out too. I kind of throws me off though as used to being up early like 6 am lol. I feel like half the day is gone now.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Sep 1, 2012)

The older that I have got, the harder it has been for me to get a decent night's sleep. I woke up about 45 minutes ago, fed the plants and am about to get into some deadhead. My local nug shop has been pumping out the headiest chronic for the last couple of weeks so, life has been good!


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2012)

actually sort of wake and bake today. w ooo mornin all


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 1, 2012)

Had a 5am wake n bake, watching the red sunrise whilst the top half of the sky was still pitch black and moon was out; I can't tell you in simple words how beautiful it was.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2012)

The storms have passed and the sun is shining....so some deep blue from Breeders Boutique and "life is just a Tire Swing"
[video=youtube_share;rIDs7RUYiaA]http://youtu.be/rIDs7RUYiaA[/video]


cof


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2012)

Woke up way too early again, not sure what I should smoke. I think the Pre 98 Bubba I was smoking yesterday made me nauseous, gonna try the OG#18 today.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 2, 2012)

I am still baking, got to sleep in again.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2012)

The Son is shining. Wake n Bake with some casey jones and "Run Like the Wind" from Marshall Tucker
[video=youtube_share;0PlhHJJCtb0]http://youtu.be/0PlhHJJCtb0[/video]

 
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2012)

Wake n Bake with Marshall Tucker, Charlie Daniels and the Alman Brothers when "the Thrill is Gone" and the lovely DOG from Breeders Boutique. they both cook

[video=youtube_share;v3or3LjBcSM]http://youtu.be/v3or3LjBcSM[/video]


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2012)

Wake n Bake to a beautiful day and some "Ramblin"...I thought that was an extinct auto company..and a little southern charm
[video=youtube_share;a8kArsoHD5o]http://youtu.be/a8kArsoHD5o[/video]


cof


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2012)

Good morning Rollitup, just got my ass out of bed and time to get this buzz going. Wake n Bake! 

[video=youtube_share;6ilbS0C5Ku4]http://youtu.be/6ilbS0C5Ku4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Sep 23, 2012)

high there! High here.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2012)

Wake n Bake....gently with Minnie Riperton
[video=youtube_share;kE0pwJ5PMDg]http://youtu.be/kE0pwJ5PMDg[/video]

peace
cof


----------



## kevin (Oct 3, 2012)

Fired up my new Valcano for our first wake and bake this morning.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 3, 2012)

kevin said:


> Fired up my new Valcano for our first wake and bake this morning.


Volcano* . .


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 6, 2012)

I woke up to this..............better get high real quick!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube_share;9bZkp7q19f0]http://youtu.be/9bZkp7q19f0[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 8, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Canadians!!!!!!!! Get up and get your turkey day buzz on!!!!!!

[video=youtube_share;E2uQ8GMHlTI]http://youtu.be/E2uQ8GMHlTI[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2012)

Good morning RIU. It's time to get up and get high (at least for me it is).


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2012)

Wake n Bake! Get up and get to it!. 

[video=youtube_share;CWpND8GhBuU]http://youtu.be/CWpND8GhBuU[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 11, 2012)

foggy here in the river districts this morning.....................some Orange Kush adds the final touch


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2012)

It is still dark here, but they are saying it should be a sunny day today no rain. 

[video=youtube_share;EEEzbFxEbB8]http://youtu.be/EEEzbFxEbB8[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;fQjfv4LHQ68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQjfv4LHQ68&amp;feature=fvst[/video]

Baked, and in a great mood.


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_VFdQ7DLb-4]http://youtu.be/_VFdQ7DLb-4[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's one from the late 70's... 
From left field but God I love her.



[video=youtube;trApcLaJ5z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trApcLaJ5z4[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2012)

Gotta luv the morning buzz . 

[video=youtube_share;2x8jUJcR7do]http://youtu.be/2x8jUJcR7do[/video]


----------



## no clue (Nov 11, 2012)

Cloudy in the upper midwest with rain followed by snow tonight. Brownie made from some bubblegummer trim and now a bowl.. peace


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 11, 2012)

Mostly cloudy, cool 70* today in the SE... Time to blaze and play some disc golf


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning buzz was so good this morning at 3 went back to bed at 5 so I could do it again at 9.


----------



## no clue (Nov 12, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning buzz was so good this morning at 3 went back to bed at 5 so I could do it again at 9.


Always the best buzz of the day. Might as well do it twice!


----------



## sprintingsnail (Nov 14, 2012)

wake and bake pass out wake back up then wake n bake, then rinse and repeat


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2012)

I am up and baked 

[video=youtube_share;89QliWlKHGY]http://youtu.be/89QliWlKHGY[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2012)

chiceh said:


> i am up and baked :d
> 
> [video=youtube_share;89qliwlkhgy]http://youtu.be/89qliwlkhgy[/video]


i love this song


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 19, 2012)

Let's call this the school is cancelled I get a day off bake! WooHoo!. Gotta luv an unplanned day off.


----------



## kevin (Nov 20, 2012)

It's been one of those days, vaping since i woke this morning. Fuck I hurt.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 20, 2012)

wake and bake is only good for the period untill you realize some things are not working out like you wanted them to. also sucks when your renting. the wake and bake is better when you are responsible for nothing but site seeing for the whole day.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2012)

There is snow covering the ground WT??? I guess I have to stay in all day and get high. Good morning RIU. 

[video=youtube_share;SHhrZgojY1Q]http://youtu.be/SHhrZgojY1Q[/video]


----------



## kevin (Nov 24, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> There is snow covering the ground WT??? I guess I have to stay in all day and get high. Good morning RIU.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;SHhrZgojY1Q]http://youtu.be/SHhrZgojY1Q[/video]



It's going to be in the high 60's today. Vaping now, riding the bike later. Good morning RIU.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 1, 2012)

Off to a slow start today, already tired from shovelling the snow that fell last night. I need to get this buzz going now.......Good morning RIU. 

[video=youtube_share;9B6ZLM7yK8c]http://youtu.be/9B6ZLM7yK8c[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 1, 2012)

Baked, breakfast burrito, baked again. 

Good Morning!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning.... Bubble bubble ahhh


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2012)

Starting out the day with a cup of hot coffee and a vape full of Kosher Kush.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 1, 2012)

Wake n Bake... Nothing better... to do. Not sure what else to do today either...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morn (cough,cough) ing.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 2, 2012)

YES! The snow is all gone due to the mild temps and rain over night...woo hooo! Fire it up!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

ahhhh finally the end of my 8 hr "tolerance break"


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Made some dry ice hash with lemon og and skywalker og last night. Been puffing on it all morning. I don't think leaving the house is on the agenda for the day.... I'll be lucky to make it off the couch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2012)

wake and bake and off to jury duty


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2012)

Wake n Bake, a couple little tokes before work.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Dec 3, 2012)

I need one of these some mornings.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2012)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> View attachment 2428907
> I need one of these some mornings.


Too bad it is still not socially acceptable to sit at my desk in the office and puff that pipe while enjoying my morning tea at work LOL. I would luv it!.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol wow sunny my teach is absent right now because of jury duty, thank god im yet to be called to that crap.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2012)

I was called for jury duty last month but they settled so I didn't have to go, whew!. I have been a witness before in a murder trial which was a rather unique experience.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 3, 2012)

o.o were you defending for or against them?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 3, 2012)

greenswag said:


> o.o were you defending for or against them?


I was on the prosecution side as I was the last one to have contact with the accused before he killed his boss. You never know who you are dealing with if you are dealing with general public in your profession.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2012)

i went and was excused cause mrs sunnyboy has pneumonia atm and i am sole caretaker. they said i will be called again in a few months, crap. 

i mean i know it's my civic duty, responsibility, etc. but it's just such a hassle. i think if i am ever in that position i will not chose trial by jury, as every one of us was pissed to be there. 30 miles one way to the courthouse, no parking, cops everywhere, sit and wait, watch a stupid video on how important being a juror is. 

i couldn't get out to the car quick enough. where i fired up a joint and drove back home.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

Running on 3 hours sleep, regret getting baked. Eyes heavy as hell, going to be a long day at work.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2012)

rise and shine!! it's wake and bake time......

[video=youtube;RIliJFtEczU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIliJFtEczU[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 8, 2012)

Good morning RIU, it is that time I luv the most again. Wake n Bake!.  

[video=youtube;9BokEvEqiVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BokEvEqiVA[/video]


----------



## budsmoker87 (Dec 8, 2012)

before or after food/shower?



i go for food/water, maybe a coffee, first


then i like smoking while IN the shower


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2012)

Made coffee, smoke a bowl of Red Diesel, drink a cup, check the girls, another bowl, walk the dog in the fresh morning air, with the sun glistening off the dew coated grass.
Just me and Mack my black lab in the world no around, the poop is firm.

And now listening to Led Zeppelin, How could it be better?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol dreaming of days when I can smoke freely again, but hey at least I am going on a cruise tomorrow for a week


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> Made coffee, smoke a bowl of Red Diesel, drink a cup, check the girls, another bowl, walk the dog in the fresh morning air, with the sun glistening off the dew coated grass.
> Just me and Mack my black lab in the world no around, the poop is firm.
> 
> And now listening to Led Zeppelin, How could it be better?


I love mornings like that, and when its cold like it is now the sun makes all the difference. Not a morning like that for me, but I have my coffee and my bowls and breakfast with my babies ... good friends good company, much love... and of course.... the FIRE


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Lol dreaming of days when I can smoke freely again, but hey at least I am going on a cruise tomorrow for a week


I went on a cruise last March and took my ecig with special juice for it. You could also score some bud on any island you stop at (just be careful). Bon Voyage! 

Wake n Bake RIU.........

[video=youtube;Xqp1U6RoQaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqp1U6RoQaw[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't decide which one I like better ....what do you think? 

[video=youtube;lt0DTHws420]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt0DTHws420[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2012)

I once bought a Eric Clapton CD that just plain sucked, where as Jimi's albums have at least one song I enjoy. 

I like them both the same. Errr cept for that sour CD


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2012)

I think Eric is what Jimi would have matured into.
Wake n Bake with some casey jones


cof


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 9, 2012)

Who's better fundamentally? Clapton
Who's better at making the guitar sound fucking awesome? Jimi

IMO jimi's guitar was much more raw. He shred the SHIT out of it. He made sounds come out of it that you had never heard before.

Clapton was much "cleaner" sounding. 

Personally I prefer shredding to the cleaner sound. But that's just me.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Who's better fundamentally? Clapton
> Who's better at making the guitar sound fucking awesome? Jimi
> 
> IMO jimi's guitar was much more raw. He shred the SHIT out of it. He made sounds come out of it that you had never heard before.
> ...



Ya I like them both as different as they are.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

Was Eric Clapton good after he left cream?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Was Eric Clapton good after he left cream?


Great Scott ... where did he leave cream?  cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 9, 2012)

Clapton = Picks up tab book and this is how you will sound.... "technically" perfect
Jimi= Burns book and writes his own


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm convinced Jimi was not entirely of this world


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning RIU...It is one of those days today for me when I just want to chill and do nothing but I can't. Get up and get toking. 

[video=youtube;awMkP6OYrmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awMkP6OYrmo[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

Im up and toking... and I have nothing to do today... wake n bake nothing better... to do :/ smoke n zone until it warms up outside


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2012)

Wake and Bake twice the same morning, getting my ass up this time!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

Wake and Bake time!!! fire in the hole!!! 

"don't be thinking that I don't want you cause maybe I do..."

[video=youtube;ze6zm1MUtOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6zm1MUtOA[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays or what ever you all say at this time of year.....Have a HIGH one! I am starting my holidays early with this wicked wake n bake.  

[video=youtube;Z2YQzspbBzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2YQzspbBzg[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

lol i didnt know canadians celebrate xmas... lolololol happy holidays my chichi......


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year RIU!. I hope everyone has a great new year.  

[video=youtube;dtRwa2mlH0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtRwa2mlH0k[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Dec 31, 2012)

I stayed up all night so I don't need to wake n bake this morning.Its 5 40 now.Wake n bake will happen this afternoon for me


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2012)

Snowing lightly this morning, waking up to some Sleestack OG and Avicii Levels.

[video=youtube;_ovdm2yX4MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ovdm2yX4MA[/video]


----------



## Derple (Dec 31, 2012)

The stimulant effects of a nice sativa really pick me up, but indica just puts me back to bed. Love wake and bake though <3


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2012)

Still baking here, going to bring in the New Year in a HIGH fashion. 

[video=youtube;TsH4CrwExCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsH4CrwExCQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Still baking here, going to bring in the New Year in a HIGH fashion.
> 
> [video=youtube;TsH4CrwExCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsH4CrwExCQ[/video]


I've hit the repeat tab about 4x in a row already. lol. thanks for the wakey bakey song. really starts my day off right when I listen to good music in the morning. I'll probably be singing this tune all day now!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2012)

I have repeated this one too. 


[video=youtube;v13JAf6Oohc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13JAf6Oohc[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2012)

Still going strong. 

[video=youtube;x2KRpRMSu4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;QKIfMOvKC8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIfMOvKC8s[/video]

Good Morning RIU!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;p89yyciNaFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p89yyciNaFQ[/video]

G'morning 

Thank you, whoever bred White Rhino.


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 3, 2013)

Be seeing this bumped like every morning lol. Perfect way to describe it btw. "Nothing better"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tn3bLzrRbDQ]http://youtu.be/tn3bLzrRbDQ[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;J1pu4O9vzLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1pu4O9vzLY[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;G3lJwyQ_2Qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3lJwyQ_2Qg[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

hzbodin said:


> Be seeing this bumped like every morning lol. Perfect way to describe it btw. "Nothing better"



There is nothing better in my opinion.  I am off to a real slow start today, fighting a cold and I am going to WIN!.  

[video=youtube;wq2Rp0scYnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq2Rp0scYnE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

Get that cold stoned, they are nicer when they're baked.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Get that cold stoned, they are nicer when they're baked.


That's the plan, toke until this pain in my sinus is relieved LOL.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2013)

i got a harlequin joe from gage green that totally eliminates sinus and ocular pressure, not s super stoney high but very sedative and pain relieving slighting euphoric


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> That's the plan, toke until this pain in my sinus is relieved LOL.





Samwell Seed Well said:


> i got a harlequin joe from gage green that totally eliminates sinus and ocular pressure, not s super stoney high but very sedative and pain relieving slighting euphoric


Weed, what can't it do?

It can feed the hungry, cloth the naked, cure the ill, and solve world peace -- just have to smoke up the right world leaders.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i got a harlequin joe from gage green that totally eliminates sinus and ocular pressure, not s super stoney high but very sedative and pain relieving slighting euphoric


That sounds like what I need. I have sinus issues all the time as they are fucked up from the coke times I had in the 90's and my allergies. Good times eh LOL. 

[video=youtube;BfuWXRZe9yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright, the tincture I took is kicking in. WOO HOO here we go!.  

[video=youtube;KCLXy-vSu3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCLXy-vSu3o[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Chiceh...can you describe it, never used a tincture before and I'm having a hard time finding a reference base


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hey Chiceh...can you describe it, never used a tincture before and I'm having a hard time finding a reference base


You need help with a tincture recipe?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hey Chiceh...can you describe it, never used a tincture before and I'm having a hard time finding a reference base



A little drop of bliss under your tongue . Check out Green Dragon Drops, similar to what I use. I can't get Everclear here so I have to use 151 rum.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You need help with a tincture recipe?


I've had enough experience with substances in my time to have a pretty clear picture of what someone means by saying they are "feeling it", but a tincture is something I don't know and I was curious if there is anything out there that I may have come across that is similar.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've had enough experience with substances in my time to have a pretty clear picture of what someone means by saying they are "feeling it", but a tincture is something I don't know and I was curious if there is anything out there that I may have come across that is similar.



It makes me feel all warm and nice inside, takes the pain away yet not all couch lock stoned. Not like smoking a heavy indica but yet still a body buzz. It is hard to explain lol.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

Like eating a good indica, and then, right when it sets in, smoking a good sativa.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Like eating a good indica, and then, right when it sets in, smoking a good sativa.



No, not for me. I don't eat many edibles because I don't really get a good enough buzz or really like the buzz from them, the tincture for me has a different affect than that. Its a feel good feeling lol. I still smoke too but I smoke sativas so maybe that counter acts it, I have no idea lol.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> It makes me feel all warm and nice inside, takes the pain away yet not all couch lock stoned. Not like smoking a heavy indica but yet still a body buzz. It is hard to explain lol.


Thanks I have a much better idea of what you're talking about.

I once ate 3 grams of shrooms covered in cannabutter icing, about 45 mins later all the muscles in my ass relaxed and I thought I shit my pants


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks I have a much better idea of what you're talking about.
> 
> I once ate 3 grams of shrooms covered in cannabutter icing, about 45 mins later all the muscles in my ass relaxed and I thought I shit my pants


Hahahaha, thanks for that laugh .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks I have a much better idea of what you're talking about.
> 
> I once ate 3 grams of shrooms covered in cannabutter icing, about 45 mins later all the muscles in my ass relaxed and I thought I shit my pants


hahahahaha. that was hilarious! lol


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Hahahaha, thanks for that laugh .


Walking upstairs to the bathroom was no treat I tell you


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Walking upstairs to the bathroom was no treat I tell you


That was your body saying "grow more of these!" cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks I have a much better idea of what you're talking about.
> 
> I once ate 3 grams of shrooms covered in cannabutter icing, about 45 mins later all the muscles in my ass relaxed and I thought I shit my pants


LOL Had me coughing and I'm not tokin!


----------



## StickyMomma (Jan 3, 2013)

Wanted to say Hi and introduce myself! I am a recent transplant from NY where I used to grow some decent bud indoors. Can't do that here, indoors or out because of space and nosey neighbors. I am eager to meet some new friends though who might be able to hook a sista up with a reliable resource if there is such a thing in this conservative hell called Sarasota County. Hit me up!


PS. And no I am not a narc lol. Just a middle-aged mom who prefers a nice toke in the evening to the bottle of wine most of my friends inhale on a daily basis!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

stickymomma said:


> wanted to say hi and introduce myself! I am a recent transplant from ny where i used to grow some decent bud indoors. Can't do that here, indoors or out because of space and nosey neighbors. I am eager to meet some new friends though who might be able to hook a sista up with a reliable resource if there is such a thing in this conservative hell called sarasota county. Hit me up!
> 
> 
> Ps. And no i am not a narc lol. Just a middle-aged mom who prefers a nice toke in the evening to the bottle of wine most of my friends inhale on a daily basis!


cny......?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;mHJH0ETi8D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHJH0ETi8D4[/video]

Nutmeg oatmeal and a nice indica. Why couchlock when you can just melt into the couch to some zeppelin.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

StickyMomma said:


> Wanted to say Hi and introduce myself! I am a recent transplant from NY where I used to grow some decent bud indoors. Can't do that here, indoors or out because of space and nosey neighbors. I am eager to meet some new friends though who might be able to hook a sista up with a reliable resource if there is such a thing in this conservative hell called Sarasota County. Hit me up!
> 
> 
> PS. And no I am not a narc lol. Just a middle-aged mom who prefers a nice toke in the evening to the bottle of wine most of my friends inhale on a daily basis!



You have some balls girl, I will give you that . To come into a mod's thread and ask for a hook up tsk tsk tsk. ( I am wagging my finger at you).

Since I am in a good mood I will let it slide this time, however there is no soliciting/selling/trading allowed on Rollitup. Welcome aboard and re-read those rules you agreed to.


----------



## indicantonio (Jan 3, 2013)

wake bake and orange juice


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep on shining on.....

[video=youtube;lad3jUGhp5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lad3jUGhp5w[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Keep on shining on.....


Slow that roll ... keep it relaxed.

[video=youtube;ro4yhp9L6Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro4yhp9L6Ok[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Slow that roll ... keep it relaxed.


damn! haven't heard them in a while..... which brings me to this song.

[video=youtube;5DmYLrxR0Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DmYLrxR0Y8[/video]

a late wake and bake to finally get my day started


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

I was dragged another way -- the Chupacabra looking avatar of Chickeh inspired me to warn everyone about walking in spooky old woods alone... [video=youtube;cdVVLbe1rfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't forget...

[video=youtube;H4Ual01qmkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Ual01qmkA&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BqXEWN5Fs5pwH0o6kl5r9J[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2013)

Another snowy windy winter day. Best to stay in and close to the bong. 

[video=youtube;txlXcJDtDwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 4, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Another snowy windy winter day. Best to stay in and close to the bong.


I don't know how people wake up before me... [video=youtube;rcZVD74UnOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZVD74UnOo[/video]

Just an Ozzy kinda day.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't know how people wake up before me...
> 
> Just an Ozzy kinda day.



Haha, I have been up for hours already, just got online now. Most of the house cleaning shit is done and now I can sit around and do fuck all the rest of the day.  

[video=youtube;siMFORx8uO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 4, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Haha, I have been up for hours already, just got online now. Most of the house cleaning shit is done and now I can sit around and do fuck all the rest of the day.


I planned ahead. I got all that done last night. All I had to do this morning was light the bong. I woke up hours ago, but realized what a mistake consciousness was, and abruptly went back to sleep!

Still can't shake that itch for Sabbath [video=youtube;pZCyOWLrRTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCyOWLrRTE[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 4, 2013)

It is too cold out to even play in the snow lol. The sleds will have to wait. 

[video=youtube;t2015S3A-lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2015S3A-lg[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah, yes. The gods of Stoner Rock! The forefathers of Heavy Metal. [video=youtube;4aj_vABphAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aj_vABphAo[/video]


----------



## kevin (Jan 5, 2013)

2 cups of coffee and a fat joint gone. The sun is shinning bright and the temps are rising, time to go get my knees in the breeze. Here's to everyone having a good day!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2013)

HAhahahaha I had to laugh at this news story this morning. I live about 20 minutes from the town he is from so this is really big news here LOL. Around here Justin Bieber is known as "The Turd from Stratford" LOL. Gotta luv it. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2257502/Justin-Bieber-pictured-smoking-suspicious-cigarette-days-tragic-photographers-marijuana-claims.html


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2013)

Good morning?

[video=youtube;fOliq6BuhYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOliq6BuhYE[/video]

My bong's name is probably unoriginal, but the lady decided it was the "right name" ... Bong Marley.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

Wake n Bake with some Southern Charm and Bobby Blue Bland
[video=youtube_share;WyPSxS0OIyQ]http://youtu.be/WyPSxS0OIyQ[/video]



cof


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Good morning?
> 
> My bong's name is probably unoriginal, but the lady decided it was the "right name" ... Bong Marley.



Good afternoon. It's my birthday today and I get to harvest. Wooo Hooooo!  

[video=youtube;89QliWlKHGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89QliWlKHGY[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2013)

Well Happy Birthday, and you got da' best birthday present! Molta!
[video=youtube;ok63096hxgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok63096hxgI[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Good afternoon. It's my birthday today and I get to harvest. Wooo Hooooo!
> 
> [video=youtube;89QliWlKHGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89QliWlKHGY[/video]


A birthday and harvest-sounds like a great day.
Here's to many more.


cof


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

This belongs here. cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

wake and bake time!!! wooohooo! gotta luv it  

[video=youtube;Gu2pVPWGYMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Graveyard shift ended not too long ago. So home now. Smoking. I know it's not a wake n bake. But I AM awake, baking, and it's morning. So good morning guys n gals


----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> HAhahahaha I had to laugh at this news story this morning. I live about 20 minutes from the town he is from so this is really big news here LOL. Around here Justin Bieber is known as "The Turd from Stratford" LOL. Gotta luv it.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2257502/Justin-Bieber-pictured-smoking-suspicious-cigarette-days-tragic-photographers-marijuana-claims.html


Would of been real funny if they used jazz cigarette instead of suspicious!


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jan 7, 2013)

i just woke up from ym wake and bake that was about 8 hours ago. about to go to chipotle and grab some dinner


----------



## Marktell2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

So stoned right now. Tons to do today.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 8, 2013)

Mmmmm this querkle is funky as hell. Tastes so fucking good..... Its 9:56 here so i guess this is a wake n bake. Still have tons of shit to do today as well. Oh well this month is gonna go by quick.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

I am awake, I wouldn't say baked. More like elevated.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)

FUCK!!!!

Opened 2 jars today and the weed has soured? 

I have no other words, it was cured properly {at least I thought it was} and stored in air tight mason jars. 

No mold or obvious abnormal growth {fungus}, but damn it smells something fierce and it's not a nice aroma. 

I'm a total noob when it comes to growing so it's probably something I did when curing, but it still sucks the high hard one....I can't afford this kind of mistake to happen again, any ideas what the fuck I did?

Can {should} I smoke this?

Nice to have roaches...baked


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2013)

Collections call woke me up... It was a wrong number.
I went to pack a bowl... My favorite bowl has a hole in the screen.
Went to make coffee... spilled it.
Back to the living room, reach for the bong Spilled it...
On my glass pipe...
And my rolling papers.

Cleaned up, refilled the bong, yeah ... I'm baked.

[video=youtube;9i1Hxg_kYVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i1Hxg_kYVA[/video]


Almost outta weed, and 1st harvest on the new perpetual won't be ready for 3 or so weeks.


----------



## Robfather (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a little throwback to the old-school.

[video=youtube;hB669XXjnUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB669XXjnUg[/video]


----------



## infinitihigh (Jan 8, 2013)

Woke up this morning smoking on some G13 and ready to watch a movie!


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 8, 2013)

infinitihigh said:


> Woke up this morning smoking on some G13 and ready to watch a movie!


I suggest you download the Django dvdscreener. its 2:45 long though lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 8, 2013)

hzbodin said:


> I suggest you download the Django dvdscreener. its 2:45 long though lol


Watched this on the weekend, great movie in my opinion. It didn't even seem that long. There are really good torrents out there for it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> FUCK!!!!
> 
> Opened 2 jars today and the weed has soured?
> 
> ...



Does it still smell after like 15/20 minutes outside the jar? I know some strains smell bad but once the air gets to them they are ok. Do you have a scope to check for mold?
Rule of thumb I go by is goes into jars when the stems are snappy dry.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually the foulness does seem to dissipate when out of the jar but it still smells when brought close to the nose. Unfortunately I don't own a scope and at this moment would be hard pressed to find a magnifying glass. It's lost a lot of colour also, more brown then green...thinking this year I better pay attention in class and take proper notes.

Maybe that was it... went in to damp


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 8, 2013)

sunday was my wake n bake day.... would wake up n smoke... fall back asleep... wake up n bake.... ran out of coffee


----------



## blacksun (Jan 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Actually the foulness does seem to dissipate when out of the jar but it still smells when brought close to the nose. Unfortunately I don't own a scope and at this moment would be hard pressed to find a magnifying glass. It's lost a lot of colour also, more brown then green...thinking this year I better pay attention in class and take proper notes.
> 
> Maybe that was it... went in to damp




Dang, a jar molding over is the worst. 

All the hard work growing it for ~three months, trimming it, drying it, curing it and bam! Ruined.

I have run into that once, but I was able to see the mold itself (it was white and fuzzy).

I personally dry like Chiceh said, let it get "snappy dry" and then throw it in jars. Once in jars, I pop 'em every day and take the buds themselves out, set them out, and let them dry again until they start getting crispy. Usually takes about 10 days of doing it every day, then I do once every other day, then once every few days, then once a week, popping the jars and taking them out only when they get very spongy and moist. 

It's probably a little more dry than how most guys do, but it works for me, and I haven't had any mold problems since I started doing it that way. Usually after 10 days the smoke is smooth as a baby's ass, and it only gets better from then on.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 9, 2013)

good morning pot heads.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 9, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Dang, a jar molding over is the worst.
> 
> All the hard work growing it for ~three months, trimming it, drying it, curing it and bam! Ruined.
> 
> ...


The odd thing was that I did burp the jars, as many have stated in their threads to ensure a better cured product. So this result comes from my not wanting to screw up and being a little over zealous in my first attempt at growing. 
As a side note, I grew outdoors due to certain restrictions and it took several months to get the job done and may be a factor in this result. Not so much the time but the environment. 

On the other hand I did end up growing some very good Blueberry Kush, dried and cured to perfection with the advice I found here, so that's another reason for my wanting to know what happened with the other stuff. Like Chiceh, yourself and others have mentioned, it was probably put to bed wet .

Thanks blacksun {didn't want to use a short form, it would have been BS }


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 9, 2013)

wake n bake everyday. Yayyyy


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Every single day.

[video=youtube;KlujizeNNQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlujizeNNQM[/video]

Buenos Dias a todos! No estoy despierto hasta que me estoy drogado!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 10, 2013)

Good Morning, RIU!

That other thread influenced my bong music...

[video=youtube;KrkwgTBrW78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78[/video]

Wake and Bake is THE BEST!!! Seriously, munchies... Cereal, eggs, some farina and toast, throw on some PB and honey!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning RIU. Wow all the snow is melted and gone, it feels like spring out there. Now I can see all the dog shit I need to clean up....damn eh LOL. 

[video=youtube;fKhTk0IynHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

Bacon, French Toast, Orange Juice and some ww x bb. Good Morning.

and for the record I use real maple syrup not that fake garbage.


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q_H77Ledl_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_H77Ledl_I[/video]


Great song to listen to in the am. when you high


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

goooooood moooooorning RIU! time for the daily wake and bake. rise up and hold those bongs up high!  ..... sometimes I wish I was young again and can get a chance to do it all over ....
[video=youtube;VHi7VoRJxbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHi7VoRJxbU[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning everybody!  Smoking a great bowl


----------



## ClassicSmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

I concur. Nothin like that morning dump to get you going.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

ClassicSmoker said:


> I concur. Nothin like that morning dump to get you going.


It really does help to take a load off....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2013)

speaking of.....and a bowl of casey jones for a good wake n bake
[video=youtube_share;HmRDM7GyJXE]http://youtu.be/HmRDM7GyJXE[/video]


cof


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;FCzElCx_LK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCzElCx_LK8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> speaking of.....and a bowl of casey jones for a good wake n bake
> [video=youtube_share;HmRDM7GyJXE]http://youtu.be/HmRDM7GyJXE[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


Mellow music morning, Goes nicely with the mellow bowl.

I hope you don't mind, but I gotta comment on you name... I read it and wondered how one would keep a fart around until it got old, and if the curiosity is the smell. And then I realized your name means you're old(er). LoL.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning....Baked!
[video=youtube_share;q8G410aI8Pk]http://youtu.be/q8G410aI8Pk[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 15, 2013)

wake and bake vs waiting question. 

i retired over 4 years ago and i've been waking and baking about 26 days a month since then. what can i say, i enjoy being buzzed and i'm a legal med user. 


i have a bunch of different genetics to toke on depending on my mood or if i need a sleep or pain med. 

lately i find that if i wait until 10 or 11 to get high, i'm like DAMN i love this genetic. where if i toke first thing in the morning, i like the high but i'm so used to being high it's nothing to note. 

i'm wondering why i like the high so much more if i wait longer. 

i'm thinking it's because first thing in the morning means that i was toking maybe 7 or 8 hours earlier. if i wait to 10:00, i haven't smoked for 14 hours or so. 

huh, i'm high and i think i just answered my question. 








do you like the high better if you wait longer between tokes?


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 15, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> wake and bake vs waiting question.
> 
> i retired over 4 years ago and i've been waking and baking about 26 days a month since then. what can i say, i enjoy being buzzed and i'm a legal med user.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't smoke as soon as I get up either. I take my sweet ass time taking a piss/shit, brushing, make some tea, put on music and take my time breaking up, and zen shmoke.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 15, 2013)

lol wake n bakes do everything but kick start my day lol. I wake up with alot of ambition, until I spark one up, then I'm like you know what, tomorrow is gonna be a much better day to get that done, lol. Just me though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 15, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> lol wake n bakes do everything but kick start my day lol. I wake up with alot of ambition, until I spark one up, then I'm like you know what, tomorrow is gonna be a much better day to get that done, lol. Just me though.


I usually don't smoke if I work later that day since it'll just make me super tired, but I just woke up and gonna spark up  . Graveyard shift blows.

But on days off. Man do I love to wake and bake. Heavenly. I really get a roll on things.. Clean up.. Pick up things from the store.. Exercise.. Then I take a nap  . If I don't take a nap, the rest of my day seems really slow unless I keep smoking. Anyways, this is MY morning. So wake and bake time!!


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 15, 2013)

I work overnights, biweekly, 8 days on 6 days off, like a vacation every week! lovin' it.
LOL FUNNY AVATAR Hepheastus420 LOVE IT!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 15, 2013)

I work the 9 to 5 shit so I am enjoying my "after work n bake" right now, Unwinding from the crazy day. 

[video=youtube;jyb8pMsyPFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyb8pMsyPFw[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

Woohoo seasonal work!

I'm on my 3rd wake-n-bake of the day!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Woohoo seasonal work!
> 
> I'm on my 3rd wake-n-bake of the day!


Gotta fuckin luv it EH! LOL I had a 3 hour weed nap on the weekend. Some would call that going to sleep or passing out. For me it was more like burnt out LOL.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2013)

first day off in 2 weeks, i pulled out the vap and am jamming to No Church IN the Wild, its gonna be a good day.

[video=youtube;FJt7gNi3Nr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJt7gNi3Nr4[/video]


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jan 17, 2013)

just woke up, turned on some married with children, had a glass of chocolate milk, rolled up some funky stuff with a black cane zig zag. now its about time to watch the neighbors scurry off to work.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 17, 2013)

Had to have some Chop Suey for breakfast ... [video=youtube;CSvFpBOe8eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/video]

As a side not, relocating a grow SUCKS, but not as bad as having to relocate the grow and repot all of your (flowering) plants!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good morning everybody! Got home an hour or two ago after smoking some morning bowls with some friends. Now I'm at home with a coffee in one hand and a cig in the other (except while I type this.. I put the coffee down) Just straight chilling and enjoying life  

Seriously a GOOD morning 
btw.. Love the thread!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

Another morning and another bowl.. perfect 

Whatcha guys got planned for today? I'm off the next two nights, so gonna get drunk with some friends.. Smoke some weed.. Prolly get the spins and pass out


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Another morning and another bowl.. perfect
> 
> Whatcha guys got planned for today? I'm off the next two nights, so gonna get drunk with some friends.. Smoke some weed.. Prolly get the spins and pass out


I'm going to the Zoo.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm going to the Zoo.


Awesome man! I haven't been to the zoo in ages. Shit, now I really wanna go. Gonna look up some zoo parks now


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awesome man! I haven't been to the zoo in ages. Shit, now I really wanna go. Gonna look up some zoo parks now


There's always milf's there.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> There's always milf's there.


LOL sheeeet I better go soon! Or maybe I'll hold off til the summer


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm going snowboarding with an old friend, I'm gonna bring the "fruits of my labour" along. It's my first ever corp so it should be an epic trip in more ways than one. There's something about playing around in the snow and weed that just totally works

Oh..and good morning Gents


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Waking to GSC hash balls, thinking the smell of bacon would be nice.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm going snowboarding with an old friend, I'm gonna bring the "fruits of my labour" along. It's my first ever corp so it should be an epic trip in more ways than one. There's something about playing around in the snow and weed that just totally works
> 
> Oh..and good morning Gents


Never seen enough snow to be able to make a snowball. I will someday tho! 

First ever crop eh? Are you too paranoid to show it here?


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Never seen enough snow to be able to make a snowball. I will someday tho!
> 
> First ever crop eh? Are you too paranoid to show it here?


I have a journal blog going...I should put up my end result eh? I got 15 wizzards of Oz using one 1000HPS and nine girlies...I ran into a bit of trouble so I hope do to a little better next time around.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 18, 2013)

For you Hemp[video=youtube_share;oQ8Ew1FHl]http://youtu.be/oQ8Ew1FHl.E[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> For you Hemp[video=youtube_share;oQ8Ew1FHl]http://youtu.be/oQ8Ew1FHl.E[/video]


lol.. damn! Can't see the video! So close to knowing the answer to the mystery..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I have a journal blog going...I should put up my end result eh? I got 15 wizzards of Oz using one 1000HPS and nine girlies...I ran into a bit of trouble so I hope do to a little better next time around.


Yeah please put up your end result. Love to see the final product! 

Amazing pics. Sure looks WAY better than other first time grows lol. Good job!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 18, 2013)

wake and bake





[video=youtube;i7coQqJe6LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7coQqJe6LE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I have a journal blog going...I should put up my end result eh? I got 15 wizzards of Oz using one 1000HPS and nine girlies...I ran into a bit of trouble so I hope do to a little better next time around.


15 wizzards of Oz huh, lol. that's some cool lingo right there


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. damn! Can't see the video! So close to knowing the answer to the mystery..


Oh, too bad you can't see the clip, it's of me and all my sexy girlfriends having a snowball fight wearing only our bikinis and our Mukluks, lol


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 18, 2013)

I wannnnnnaaa cccccc


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh, too bad you can't see the clip, it's of me and all my sexy girlfriends having a snowball fight wearing only our bikinis and our Mukluks, lol


.... lol


Me too bde0001.. me too.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 19, 2013)

Ahh wake and bake. 5:34 am here on the west coast.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just waked and baked morning watching a documentary called the Quantam Activist on netflix, pretty good so far.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just had a power outage, gonna smoke another bowl cus its back. overall good wakesy and bakesy folks


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2013)

Good afternoon RIU. I had a very productive morning today. I went to my local grow shop, smoked out with the owner, got my supplies and always a little bonus from her. This time she threw in new batteries for my ph meter and a bottle of Grozyme mix. It is cool to be a preferred customer. 

[video=youtube;Zi4L90_UCmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi4L90_UCmc[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2013)

wake and bake time!! wooohooo!  
[video=youtube;mCLjNRO-iaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCLjNRO-iaQ[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys! Just had the best sleep ever. But now I'm awake so it's time to bake  

Hope y'all have/had a good day.. 

Oh and never clicked on a music video from this thread, so gonna listen to one of y'all's song suggestions. Doc, that better be a good song lol


----------



## greenswag (Jan 19, 2013)

I come to this thread for the music more than anything lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a compliment to Chiceh.
Congrats on what must be the longest living thread on RIU.
Pretty cool.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just a compliment to Chiceh.
> Congrats on what must be the longest living thread on RIU.
> Pretty cool.


Ya, it has been around awhile eh? LOL Gotta luv it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

baking as we speak


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Ya, it has been around awhile eh? LOL Gotta luv it.


I get the 28,000 post! I'll take a big morning hit as a celebration


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I get the 28,000 post! I'll take a big morning hit as a celebration



Morning hit? Where in the world are you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Morning hit? Where in the world are you?


I live in TX, but with my 3rd shift schedule, I have to wake up later in the day. So I just call the afternoon my morning! Good morning chiceh, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I live in TX, but with my 3rd shift schedule, I have to wake up later in the day. So I just call the afternoon my morning! Good morning chiceh, lol.


Good morning to you. I had 2 wake n bakes today myself. The weekend weed naps took me over.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning to you. I had 2 wake n bakes today myself. The weekend weed naps took me over.


I know, I took so many naps this weekend!! It was great. But back to work today. 

I think I bump this thread too much. Like, I come home, smoke, and bump the thread because it's a morning bowl. Then crash, then smoke MY morning bowl when I wake up. That's two morning bowls.. kind of lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I know, I took so many naps this weekend!! It was great. But back to work today.
> 
> I think I bump this thread too much. Like, I come home, smoke, and bump the thread because it's a morning bowl. Then crash, then smoke MY morning bowl when I wake up. That's two morning bowls.. kind of lol



Bump it all you want, just be cool about it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Bump it all you want, just be cool about it.


I'm always cool 


Well, time for me to get going. Have a good night chiceh and the rest of riu!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Bump it all you want, just be cool about it.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;egX9ZDaIrkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9ZDaIrkU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 21, 2013)

Gosh darn it all guys the wifey used the last of my nug's last night whilest i slept! Sheeeet no wake em up for me i guess bootlippin over here! No way ill touch that damn black shit im my glass piece, it'd prob kill the lungs!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's cold outside but my bowl is keeping me toasty!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Gosh darn it all guys the wifey used the last of my nug's last night whilest i slept! Sheeeet no wake em up for me i guess bootlippin over here! No way ill touch that damn black shit im my glass piece, it'd prob kill the lungs!


this one will prolly attract a few haters.. resin gets you stoooooooned.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh.. and my baking song for the morning. 

[video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 21, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Gosh darn it all guys the wifey used the last of my nug's last night whilest i slept! Sheeeet no wake em up for me i guess bootlippin over here! No way ill touch that damn black shit im my glass piece, it'd prob kill the lungs!


that's grounds for a divorce!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


I wanna like this twice


----------



## gioua (Jan 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> this one will prolly attract a few haters.. resin gets you stoooooooned.


yeah love how people who smoked the freaking fan leaves to get high as they were younger and all "pot purest" now..
Told my buddy the other day how I am not a fan of smoking a roach.. not a fan of the flavor.. he replies.. Meh.. I'll make the sacrifice for it

coarse he is right we will all do it when push comes to shove. resin scraping it is


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> this one will prolly attract a few haters.. resin gets you stoooooooned.


i tried smoking it, it was kool first pull was an akward taste, then the second was huge made me dry heave........yeah there's def something in it....ool but id rather be mokin the herb's!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah love how people who smoked the freaking fan leaves to get high as they were younger and all "pot purest" now..
> Told my buddy the other day how I am not a fan of smoking a roach.. not a fan of the flavor.. he replies.. Meh.. I'll make the sacrifice for it
> 
> coarse he is right we will all do it when push comes to shove. resin scraping it is



Nasty, fn harshness....
Pass it back....



Please...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 21, 2013)

One More

[video=youtube;R_toHjogc_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_toHjogc_s[/video]


----------



## Chimone (Jan 21, 2013)

There is nothing worse than waking up in a motel on the other side of the country knowing you have a full jar of chemdawg waiting for you when you get home.

And I ate my last cheeba chew two days ago. Sigh, its going to be a very sober day for me


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 21, 2013)

Chimone said:


> There is nothing worse than waking up in a motel on the other side of the country knowing you have a full jar of chemdawg waiting for you when you get home.
> 
> And I ate my last cheeba chew two days ago. Sigh, its going to be a very sober day for me


Drink somethin. or if you desperate enough, you can get the spice bullshit weed. no sober days for me, no thank you.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;iCQ0vDAbF7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s[/video]

Wakey Wakey Indica bakey!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tw7guzT6ANI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw7guzT6ANI[/video]

Some happy road music! Pass the shrooms


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;PoPL7BExSQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoPL7BExSQU[/video]

Getting my first one in for the day.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 22, 2013)

This song and wake n bake is dedicated to my friend and long time member fdd.....Good bye my friend, see you soon. You better come back here!. 

[video=youtube;l3EryN4stwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3EryN4stwQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2013)

good mornin.. 
[video=youtube;2kQWiAOaA9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kQWiAOaA9c[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;QjGk_jU6t5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjGk_jU6t5A[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;SDTZ7iX4vTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/video]

mornin


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;dTAAsCNK7RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA[/video]

I think I did it backwards. I'm baked, but I'm not sure if I'm awake, yet...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you remember Leather?
[video=youtube_share;Pi0_mrwWgEw]http://youtu.be/Pi0_mrwWgEw[/video]

Puff Puff Pass


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xn3x6KGNkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xn3x6KGNkQ[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Just got back from work.. fuckkkk. time to light up a fat bowl  ..

Oh, and good morning!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I dropped a light/fan combo on 2 of my Cheese mamas yesterday.  I had to clip a cola from one, and 2/3rds the other. It netted 40g wet trimmed bud and 3.5g sticky stinky sugar leaf. The good thing is that the smaller one, that had 2/3rds knocked out had hermied! I removed it from the area with much caution, and pulled it. It had sacs that were near bursting (I'd say a day, 2 tops) Had the light not fell, I wouldn't have known. 4+ hours later, nothing else had hermied, and no sign of a single grain of pollen on any buds! 

I dried enough to roll a nice 1g (still stickier than my mulcher likes) blunt. That was 2 hours ago, and I'm still feelin' fine! And, awake now.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

2nd wake n bake of the day....


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;HOMXXVOYSbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOMXXVOYSbU[/video]


----------



## Marktell2012 (Jan 25, 2013)

Got a new wake n bake routine. I never thought that I would fall back in love with cartoons after all these years. Even American Dad and Family Guy (Cleveland Show same ole bull crap) leaves much to be desired. But Avatar and Bleach are awesome before I start my day.


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;BGpzGu9Yp6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpzGu9Yp6Y[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2013)

wake and bake time!!! fire in da hole!! 

"..when I'm walking down the street, people tell me hi. I tell them hello, how are you doing? yes, I'm doing fine. but they don't know just how I am, for real, so you know they want to tag along..."

[video=youtube;lvrDsK2c62A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvrDsK2c62A[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Im not awake yet, but Im getting baked....


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;f-QXOxGsbKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-QXOxGsbKE[/video]


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone else clean there vape wands by lighting them up? Did that yesterday for wake n bake and was straight stoned for 3+ hrs..today is Winter Warmer over 30 breweries..Yes Sir!! Things gonna be right today


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning everybody! Time to find my lighter.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning RIU, it's my favourite time! Damn it's good to sleep in eh? Bong is all clean and ready to go. Fire it up people! 

[video=youtube;TJRKFz3ER6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJRKFz3ER6M[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha, it's nice to get a like from you in the morning chiceh. Hard to not smile with your avi LOL.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Haha, it's nice to get a like from you in the morning chiceh. Hard to not smile with your avi LOL.



HAHAHAHA I totally read that wrong. The use of the word hard right after that sentence threw me off LOL.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning from tha dirty.....breakfast of champions..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> HAHAHAHA I totally read that wrong. The use of the word hard right after that sentence threw me off LOL.


You must still be a bit tired!  

I'm gonna smoke my bowl, eat some strawberries, then get a good sleep in. Ahhh, feels good to be off tonight.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Good morning everybody! Time to find my lighter.


I got up this morning trying not to wake my gf. Got downstairs, bowl packed.... fuck wheres my lighter. I thought I left one down here apparently I did not so I went back upstairs and found a long candle lighter. Tip Toe back downstairs then sit down ready to smoke... oh shit it wont light.... dammit. Youll have 5 lighters one morning and think to yourself "damn I have a shit ton of lighters" then 24 hours later your scrambling trying to find a lighter. The worst part is 90% of the time I haven't been in contact with anyone who would pocket them, I lost them all myself lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You must still be a bit tired!
> 
> I'm gonna smoke my bowl, eat some strawberries, then get a good sleep in. Ahhh, feels good to be off tonight.



Yes the weekends rock, I never work weekends.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I got the wake part right, but no bake for me.
Off to harvest a Bison this weekend.
Pics to follow.


----------



## kevin (Jan 26, 2013)

Gathered enough roaches to get 3 joints. Puff puff pass.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 26, 2013)

Just had my first bowl of the morning.

[video=youtube;BPI9DcX1wls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPI9DcX1wls[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rise and shine guys, get up!

about to smoke my morning bowl  .. a little too early.. so I'll smoke another when the sun is coming up.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Rise and shine guys, get up!
> 
> about to smoke my morning bowl  .. a little too early.. so I'll smoke another when the sun is coming up.



Damn you get up early lol. I just got up myself, WAKE n BAKE!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Damn you get up early lol. I just got up myself, WAKE n BAKE!!!!!!


no me and heph havent been to bed yet haha...edit: that makes it sound like were together or in the same room thats not what i ment


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Damn you get up early lol. I just got up myself, WAKE n BAKE!!!!!!


It's 3am here. I'm a 12 pack in, 8 bong loads down, and I'm.... about ready for a nap.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> no me and heph havent been to bed yet haha


WORRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Damn you get up early lol. I just got up myself, WAKE n BAKE!!!!!!


Yup been up all night... The forums were pretty funny tonight. 

I Think I'm gonna start bumping my insomniac thread then hop onto yours when the morning comes lol.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yup been up all night... The forums were pretty funny tonight.
> 
> I Think I'm gonna start bumping my insomniac thread then hop onto yours when the morning comes lol.


haha...........i love to sleep but not at night...its a weird habit


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yup been up all night... The forums were pretty funny tonight.
> 
> I Think I'm gonna start bumping my insomniac thread then hop onto yours when the morning comes lol.





sunni said:


> haha...........i love to sleep but not at night...its a weird habit


Not me, I am such a day person up around 6 am daily and the most productive before 3pm.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 27, 2013)

Instead of wake and bake I decided to get totally blitzed this morning. My eyes are so red their bleeding


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Instead of wake and bake I decided to get totally blitzed this morning. My eyes are so red their bleeding


Shit I wanna be that high. catch up to you in a bit


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

LOL stumbled across the tags for this thread at the bottom of this page.. "queen chiceh" nice haha


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Instead of wake and bake I decided to get totally blitzed this morning. My eyes are so red their bleeding


That's my plan too without the bleeding eyes.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q1GpAKMlT50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1GpAKMlT50[/video]


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jan 27, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Amen my friend. Got some blue Cheese, bong, Call Of Duty. And the rest of the day to do nothing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2013)

More GSC hash balls for breakfast. I prefer a sativa this time of day but when I seen it this morning I was afraid it might go bad.


Morning all!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

navyfighter04 said:


> Amen my friend. Got some blue Cheese, bong, Call Of Duty. And the rest of the day to do nothing.


Blue cheese here too!  Love it.


----------



## past times (Jan 27, 2013)

I am with you on the hash. Bong rips and coffee for my sunday morning


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 27, 2013)

Playing Farcry 3 last night I was swimming to an island {short cut} and was attacked and eaten by a shark!! 

Smoked a joint of Blueberry now I'm ready to fillet his ass.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

wake and bake sundays!!!time to get irie eyed....... fire in da hole 

[video=youtube;yHr6oQJmTvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHr6oQJmTvY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Good Morning Doc! I've been awake and productive but it's my first bake of the day!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Good Morning Doc! I've been awake and productive but it's my first bake of the day!


morning buddy....I got a late start to my morning. I was up waaay past my bedtime lastnite lol

it's breakfast time now and then after that, it's time for another bowl after breakfast lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning buddy....I got a late start to my morning. I was up waaay past my bedtime lastnite lol
> 
> it's breakfast time now and then after that, it's time for another bowl after breakfast lol


I saw these guys kept you busy last night. I'll spark one up for ya from the sunny, frigid porch of mine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2013)

Just got back from hunting - no Bison today. 
We did see probably a hundred or so, but most were upwards of a half mile from the beach (and I ain't carrying one that far).
Of the 3 dozen or so that were right on the beaches, no Bulls. 
Damn, oh well, probably attack them from 4 wheelers instead of the boat next weekend. 

View attachment 2499039
View attachment 2499040
View attachment 2499041
View attachment 2499042


----------



## potpimp (Jan 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just got back from hunting - no Bison today.
> We did see probably a hundred or so, but most were upwards of a half mile from the beach (and I ain't carrying one that far).
> Of the 3 dozen or so that were right on the beaches, no Bulls.
> Damn, oh well, probably attack them from 4 wheelers instead of the boat next weekend.
> ...


Dang dude, don't you have a quad? Bison makes for some mighty fine chili and a lot of other things; next to moose it's my favorite meat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Dang dude, don't you have a quad? Bison makes for some mighty fine chili and a lot of other things; next to moose it's my favorite meat.


Of course I have a quad (all "Real Alaskans" do) 750 king w/ all the goodies riding on over-sized executioners.
I can (and have) easily hauled 1/2 a moose + gear on her.
An awesome machine.

View attachment 2499329
View attachment 2499345


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0KaWSOlASWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Morning boys and girls  


Time to get ultra ripped.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

Gooood Morning...oh BTW
[video=youtube_share;kHLXnyY537c]http://youtu.be/kHLXnyY537c[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;GB2yiIoEtXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB2yiIoEtXw[/video]

what it says on the tin

Just getting in my first high of the young mornin'


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^Incredible talents...something seriously lacking in movies today

[video=youtube_share;FW02c5UNGl0]http://youtu.be/FW02c5UNGl0[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Who's coming with me maaann?
Who's coming with me?

[youtube]b7GK8tvCBqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;_HrnZRG6haI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HrnZRG6haI[/video]

*stoned*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

wake and bake time!!! fire in da hole!!  


AI forever....... we miss u champ. this bong hits for you.

[video=youtube;fxycFCRBOMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxycFCRBOMk[/video]


----------



## blacksun (Jan 29, 2013)

Just made some bubble hash a couple days ago, it tastes a little bit like cinnamon, DE-LISH! Perfect for a wake n bake.


----------



## pen47Tex (Jan 29, 2013)

A good morning to be off work, yet still up early to "Wake and Bake"


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;EaqQhdt1qqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaqQhdt1qqk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 29, 2013)

Top of the mornin to you

[video=youtube;Lv6M2omQ__U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv6M2omQ__U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 29, 2013)

Two for Tuesday 

[video=youtube;YlUKcNNmywk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sl9ZkYViEIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl9ZkYViEIs[/video]

Morning all!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2013)

Woke, baked, can't feel the music today.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am just R_I*p*_*pEd *on this great morning


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Woke, baked, can't feel the music today.


Comfortably Numb are we?
[video=youtube_share;FM0Pl80Zf00]http://youtu.be/FM0Pl80Zf00[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope it's gotta be the head injury.

[video=youtube;PwNYqHRHUOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwNYqHRHUOQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

wake and bake tuesdays!! fire in da hole!! 


"yesterday I was, half the man I used to be. maybe it's because, you're the other half of me..."

[video=youtube;Hi4_McLpWx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi4_McLpWx4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn can't rep ya Doc, but what instantly came to mind was this
[video=youtube_share;4JkIs37a2JE]http://youtu.be/4JkIs37a2JE[/video]


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;2CaypEojjKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CaypEojjKQ[/video]

listen to this shit, i guarantee you that it will be replayed by you many many times. many.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 30, 2013)

hzbodin said:


> [video=youtube;2CaypEojjKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CaypEojjKQ[/video]
> 
> listen to this shit, i guarantee you that it will be replayed by you many many times. many.


 In that case I want you to honor the guarantee and give me my money and time back.


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 30, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> In that case I want you to honor the guarantee and give me my money and time back.


you crazy dude.

[video=youtube;uytWxYKSupI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uytWxYKSupI[/video]

If that don't make up for it then we have different taste in music and yours suck.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 30, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Of course I have a quad (all "Real Alaskans" do) 750 king w/ all the goodies riding on over-sized executioners.
> I can (and have) easily hauled 1/2 a moose + gear on her.
> An awesome machine.
> 
> ...


Man you live in such a beautiful place its pretty sad to kill those animals


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Man you live in such a beautiful place its pretty sad to kill those animals


You must be a very hungry person.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 30, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You must be a very hungry person.


why? ...

You must be very wild person


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 30, 2013)

doesnt wake and bake make you the weed equivalent of an alcoholic. just wondering i do it too


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;XLvND_uavLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLvND_uavLs[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good morning everybody  

Let's all get ripped!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 31, 2013)

Lets rip into the dawn, breathing deeply her warmth.
[video=youtube_share;N3cUejOltsA]http://youtu.be/N3cUejOltsA[/video]
One of the first songs I learned to play on guitar


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;9DM580ippHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DM580ippHg[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 31, 2013)

Some good songs not on youtube
http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=24379830&ac=now
http://www.seanhayesmusic.com/2012/lyrics-listen/ac-04.php?KeepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=550&width=700

This song always puts me in a "up" mood
http://www.myspace.com/dawestheband/music/songs/how-far-we-ve-come-82128814


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 31, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> doesnt wake and bake make you the weed equivalent of an alcoholic. just wondering i do it too


I awoke, I baked! Now that that's outta the way ... For some of us it's more like a depression patient taking his SSRIs, or a psychotic taking his Thorazine, or a chronic pain patient taking his opiates. I love waking and baking, and not being empty all day.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wakin and bakin, and then makin tha bacon.....relatin, no hatin.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 31, 2013)

word, yo...


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 31, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> word, yo...


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;C5mBtKDpJKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5mBtKDpJKc[/video]


I'm so glad that I save all my roaches. I dunno if its true or not but isnt weed from a roach smoked through a bong more potent? cause of all the resin and im so lazy that im dodging my bong thats infront of my monitor blocking everything rather then just moving it. that kusshhhh.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;EPfmNxKLDG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sup folks..

Smoking some bowls and listening to zeppelin 

[video=youtube;auDv6cf2PBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDv6cf2PBM[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2013)

Good morning RIU, it's the best time of day again........WAKE n BAKE!!!!! Gotta luv it. 

[video=youtube;nkKuhAxcH7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkKuhAxcH7g[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good morning queen chiceh, I'm about to join you in your morning puff.


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Good morning queen chiceh, I'm about to join you in your morning puff.


good evening hep  guess what i went to bed at a decent hour last night and i just woke up about 45 mins ago  I AM UTTERLY SHOCKED!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> good evening hep  guess what i went to bed at a decent hour last night and i just woke up about 45 mins ago  I AM UTTERLY SHOCKED!


LOL.. I was shocked I got a like from you this early too. Well I'm gonna jump on a rare opportunity and say, good morning sunni.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

Good morning all, half way through a J of Sour Diesel.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 2, 2013)

mornin

[video=youtube;8WQVb_nuKvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WQVb_nuKvs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2013)

bake the bake up bakers


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> good evening hep  guess what i went to bed at a decent hour last night and i just woke up about 45 mins ago  I AM UTTERLY SHOCKED!


I think I may have slept too much....I slept a solid 7 hours last night, woke up this morning for like 2.5 hours then fell asleep on the couch and just waking up now (3 hours later). WAKE n BAKE again WOOOO HOOOO!


----------



## hzbodin (Feb 2, 2013)

Tried AK-47 for the first time last night, fucking awesome. Pretty excited about this new dealer of mine. I prefer to smoke sativas in the AM, I'm sure I ain't the only one.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 3, 2013)

Wake and bake to get rid of the hangover


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 3, 2013)

Ever wake n bake only to be struck by an epiphany, something so insightful you must share it at once. You race to the computer stubbing your toe, trying to log in only to find your password is forgotten amongst the feverish flow of words cascading through your mind. At last you're putting words to page, fingers flying, leaving trails as you lay waste to the keyboard. Thoughts and images mashing together, the idea fading fast you look up only to see incoherent rambling.

The moment is lost....

Damn I'm Baked about covers it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ever wake n bake only to be struck by an epiphany, something so insightful you must share it at once. You race to the computer stubbing your toe, trying to log in only to find your password is forgotten amongst the feverish flow of words cascading through your mind. At last you're putting words to page, fingers flying, leaving trails as you lay waste to the keyboard. Thoughts and images mashing together, the idea fading fast you look up only to see incoherent rambling.
> 
> The moment is lost....
> 
> Damn I'm Baked about covers it.


All the time. well said.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

I only wake and bake on the weekends. Started my day with 8 ball kush today


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ever wake n bake only to be struck by an epiphany, something so insightful you must share it at once. You race to the computer stubbing your toe, trying to log in only to find your password is forgotten amongst the feverish flow of words cascading through your mind. At last you're putting words to page, fingers flying, leaving trails as you lay waste to the keyboard. Thoughts and images mashing together, the idea fading fast you look up only to see incoherent rambling.
> 
> The moment is lost....
> 
> Damn I'm Baked about covers it.


That was beautiful, and made me forget what I came here to say.

Just woke up and about to pack a bowl


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 3, 2013)

LMAO! sometimes i stumble to grab a notepad or something but then i cant find the pencil. turn on the PC to record your thoughts, and its bein too slow..,.then i forgetbecause of thinkin bout how slow it was


----------



## littlebidee (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello fellow stoner brothers. My first time actually communicating out through the interwebs to really complement my high. I usually tend to stick to videos and the more independent bullshit. However I, by chance, stumbled across this beautiful website. After being given the chance to learn about you kushmate's good fuckin' day; I had to sign up for a first post!

Anyways, Sunday night... no Monday morning . Don't got class till 3:00pm! Running really low on supply... had to resort to smoking some those browners:]. But hey, smoke didn't go through the smoothest... but still got me a proper running high. Hell. People need to text me back!!! I've been waiting all week to pick up! In desperate need of a stable supplier... :'(. I text like 4 different people, praying I get a fourth at least sold to me (And I have to use that to survive up to 2 weeks!).
Well hey, I guess you can't have it all! 

I'm rambling... sorry.

GOOD DAY! KEEP TOKIN'!!! :]

Edit: Correcting some of that stoner grammar; Damn.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 4, 2013)

Woot woot! Just got back from work, off the next two nights. Entering chill out mode with a bowl now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2013)

I think i have a 49er hangover, best treated with SF Bud,,,,emmm, thats the ticket.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;oc7b62El_fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Feb 4, 2013)

wake n baked today with some fresh cheeze.Pretty nice,?I must say


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 



[video=youtube;4_pf4VJQ81U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_pf4VJQ81U[/video]


----------



## FireflySmily (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha wish I could wake and bake, my nan don't let me smoke in the house!  Nothing better though then waking up with a ready rolled j and laying in bed chilling


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mornin tokers 

[video=youtube;ojC0mg2hJCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojC0mg2hJCc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 5, 2013)

Two for Tuesday.... 

[video=youtube;e0dG3VCP5j0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0dG3VCP5j0[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 5, 2013)

Just hit some orange kush. Last of the bowl that's been hit over a day or so so tastes bad but got the job done


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2013)

stoned again


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 5, 2013)

Wake and bake is cool but there's nothing like waking in the middle of the night and getting blistered.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Wake and bake is cool but there's* nothing like waking in the middle of the night* and getting blistered.


But you're still "waking up"....right JB


----------



## Claypipe (Feb 5, 2013)

lllllllllllllllllots of weeeeeeed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 

"I was dreaming of the past, and my heart was beating fast. I began to lose control... I began to lose control. I didn't mean to hurt you, and I'm sorry I made you cry. I didn't want to hurt you, no I didn't, I'm just a jealous guy. I was feeling insecure, you might not want me anymore. I was shivering inside... I was shivering inside. I didn't mean to hurt you, and I'm sorry I made you cry. I didn't want to hurt you, no I didn't, I'm just a jealous guy "....
[video=youtube;x7EsC1TMzrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7EsC1TMzrA[/video]


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> But you're still "waking up"....right JB


Shows the smoker in me, huh? Lol


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 5, 2013)

small faces-Song of a baker
[video=youtube;22iu_TQ6Vo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22iu_TQ6Vo0[/video]


----------



## past times (Feb 5, 2013)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Wake and bake is cool but there's nothing like waking in the middle of the night and getting blistered.


Thats the only way I can really sleep in now. My body is on a clock, but If I wake up in the middle of the night and smoke, and go back to bed, I can actually sleep in an extra few hours. I'm going to bed. Good night bake


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Donny Hathaway -- Jealous Guy



I have been looking for this^^ song for a while I heard it used in a sample and could never place what song it was but I knew I had heard it before. 

[video=youtube;SmrVXK4QJuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmrVXK4QJuc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;WrwhfhncPfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrwhfhncPfM[/video]

Comin' at you with a wake and bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!!  ..... taking it back to the 70's on a humpday wednesday.

"loving you is easy cause you're beautiful. making love with you, is all I wanna do..... loving you is more than just a dream come true. and everything that I do, is out of loving you..... no one else can make me feel the colors that you bring. stay with me while we grow old and we will live each day in springtime. cause loving you has made my life so beautiful. and everyday of my life, is filled with loving you..... loving you, I see your soul come shining through. and every time that we, oooh, I'm more in love with you"....

[video=youtube;PhTgyZyQRIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhTgyZyQRIE[/video]


----------



## hzbodin (Feb 6, 2013)

For anybody that likes Tool, you gotta watch this fan video someone made to this song. 
[video=youtube;0b-Cs__hKK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b-Cs__hKK4[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

Hash in the shisha... What a smooth way to start your day... Except I've committed to a couch lock for at least the hour it takes to burn the hookah. It's all good, some Avenged Sevenfold too start the day mellow and intense.[video=youtube;hbFFGOv2gtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbFFGOv2gtg&amp;list=PL3444AF8552FAEDFC&amp;index= 4[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!!  ..... taking it back to the 70's on a humpday wednesday.
> 
> "loving you is easy cause you're beautiful. making love with you, is all I wanna do..... loving you is more than just a dream come true. and everything that I do, is out of loving you..... no one else can make me feel the colors that you bring. stay with me while we grow old and we will live each day in springtime. cause loving you has made my life so beautiful. and everyday of my life, is filled with loving you..... loving you, I see your soul come shining through. and every time that we, oooh, I'm more in love with you"....


When I was 15 and madly in love with this awesome little hippie chick (she was 15, also.) We'd sit around, smoking joints all day, we ran away to San Francisco, we ran away to Central America, we chewed shrooms and watched the sunrise and sunset together, every day. Our song was a great Van Morrison classic, playing our first time. That was almost 25 years ago. Great memories... [video=youtube;Q8WMNUC1So4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8WMNUC1So4[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a little late for the morning bowl, but I'm still gonna get my wake n bake in 

[video=youtube;3ddD9efO1Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddD9efO1Hc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2013)

cough, cough, good morning all.


----------



## T.Huxley (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll never forget waking up for highschool, taking a few hits before getting on the bus while completely sleep deprived. Then the thrill of having to hide it during school. I think that was the happiest/ highest I ever was.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;xJh47LybCkU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJh47LybCkU[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good morning! 

Where's chiceh?! She makes the mornings even better  

Well guess I'll just have to smoke this bowl without her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

last night i ground up a bunch of ex cheese trim and bud. i spread it out on a cookie pan and baked it in the oven for ten minutes on 275. then i brought a cup of half and to almost a boil and then i out the weed in the milk and simmered it for 20 minutes. after that i put it in the fridge for the night. this morning i strained it and put it in our coffee and we got BAKED BAKED BAKED. mrs sunnyboy felt it HARD and i had to LOLOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 





"I wanna a part of your crazy love. that's really all I'm ever thinking of. I need a part of your crazy love, it's a crazy love.. it's a crazy love"....

[video=youtube;SnG0x-jdZps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnG0x-jdZps[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems a bit late wake and bakin' at two in the afternoon.

[video=youtube;cd_Fdly3rX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2013)

I took a nap... It counts, right? Day shift, night shift, 3 days working straight... I forget time.

[video=youtube;qhYLz63csS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhYLz63csS0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuck it Friday 


[video=youtube;J58L_bEdqS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J58L_bEdqS8[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 8, 2013)

SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!! Let's start this snow day of right. 

[video=youtube;EEEzbFxEbB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 8, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhh daily breakfast...
3 Excedrin aspirin... handful of cannacaps...and coffee..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good morning guys n gals


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Greek yogurt balanced out with some bacon, a slice of arnolds 100% whole wheat and some coffee. Chased by a binger hit. Good Morning.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;r9-42mu1D9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9-42mu1D9Y[/video]

the way he's beating on that set i thought mybe it owe'd him money ... i remember when this dvd came out, it was awesome. good mornin enjoy
for like the 1/10 people who havent seen this, 5:16 in he starts playing with his hands... 


JOHN HENRY BONHAM EVERYONE!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;-4GZFbCqx18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18[/video]
yup..


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

i was driving and recently heard this jam and fell in love with it...
[video=youtube;88Onej4Z_2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Onej4Z_2I[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Earnest Jackson-Funky Black Man. Some funk, they don't make music like this anymore
[video=youtube;uP2fq4pFQxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP2fq4pFQxk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

surprised so many van halen fans.. 
55 seconds in, joe dirt knows whats up with van halen..]
[video=youtube;5Dp_8fTSjJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dp_8fTSjJY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

real Van Halen no van haggar for me!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm late to the party again...

[video=youtube;raZk7guuB5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raZk7guuB5M[/video]

There's a story behind my liking Slipknot... I just don't remember it all, yet.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

no wakey bakey for me to today.I woke up with a pot/doughnut hangover.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i was driving and recently heard this jam and fell in love with it...
> [video=youtube;88Onej4Z_2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Onej4Z_2I[/video]



if you like Vernon you should check out Cousin Jake.They have a bad ass sound for a band that isn't with a major label
http://youtu.be/TRhUxfEuQF4


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 8, 2013)

wake and bake then a steak.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!!  



"you shoot me down in flames, you put me down a lot. I'm giving you my heart. go and take it. please be careful, not to break it. just remember it's the only one I got. it's the only one I got".....


[video=youtube;jb0XYUv72Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb0XYUv72Cw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> if you like Vernon you should check out Cousin Jake.They have a bad ass sound for a band that isn't with a major label
> http://youtu.be/TRhUxfEuQF4


give galactic a try also [video=youtube;IXISLbPgKvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXISLbPgKvk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to see Galactic again very soon. I guess Latryix is touring with them, I would love to Lyrics Born on stage with Galactic!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

Oops! Wrong thread.  Sorry.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

9/10 proctologists recommend this


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Oops! Wrong thread. Sorry.


lol. I missed it. makes me wonder what it said


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. I missed it. makes me wonder what it said


I swapped it to the pix that make you LOL thread where it belongs. LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2013)

here it is
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning-490.html#post8655375


cof


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2013)

...........................


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning RIU, get up and get to it. I have a shit ton of snow to clear away today, need the extra motivation. 

[video=youtube;r5kmCgVhADY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5kmCgVhADY[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning stoned people of RIU  

t's fucking saturday! Time for smoking, video games, and cartoons


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 9, 2013)

Morning All! Buzzes all around!


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2013)

Today's breakfast.. some bubbakush peanut butter
on my 3rd teaspoon since about 4am.. eyes are very red.. it's going to be a great day...

[video=youtube;bpCtgNN6g-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpCtgNN6g-E[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 9, 2013)

Well now that I've waked and baked to a satisfactory level this fine Saturday morning... fuck this shit I'm going back to bed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2013)

wakey bakey to all you good little stoner girls and boys


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 10, 2013)

Might hit in a minute. Past few days I've been lucky enough to have the 'we are drifting' convo with the relationship I can't end. Not enough weed in the world ...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 10, 2013)

Wake n Bake!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;2EARjW-JH70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EARjW-JH70[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;2EARjW-JH70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EARjW-JH70[/video]


perfect way to wakey bakey with the boys, chiceh, i love you


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2013)

same breakfast as yesterday... have had 4 teaspoons this am.. ready for Church now...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> same breakfast as yesterday... have had 4 teaspoons this am.. ready for Church now...


I've got some homemade blackberry jam......


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;h0i62GnQoo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i62GnQoo0[/video]

Change up! morning bowl went into joint(s) ... I wakied, I bakied, I'm feelin' better.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 10, 2013)

srh88 said:


> surprised so many van halen fans..
> 55 seconds in, joe dirt knows whats up with van halen..]
> [video=youtube;5Dp_8fTSjJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dp_8fTSjJY[/video]


Ahhahaha joe dirt quotes, this thread is awesome 

Woke up WAY too early, so good morning .. Gonna smoke a bowl and go back to sleep to have weed dreams


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 10, 2013)

i like to EAT, EAT, EAT doritos and bannanas

i like to SMOKE, SMOKE, SMOKE.... marijuana in a bowwwwwl


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2013)

am i the only one who had morning bowl, joint, bong rips and canna coffee before going fishing today? i love living in paradise, gonna be 80 with a gorgeous breeze. enjoy your sunday...sunny is out, way out 

[video=youtube;31e5UGAnOjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31e5UGAnOjc[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> am i the only one who had morning bowl, joint, bong rips and canna coffee before going fishing today? i love living in paradise, gonna be 80 with a gorgeous breeze. enjoy your sunday...sunny is out, way out


I only wish it was 80 degrees here....right now it is -3c and really sunny or for you Americans that would be 27f .


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahhahaha joe dirt quotes, this thread is awesome
> 
> Woke up WAY too early, so good morning .. Gonna smoke a bowl and go back to sleep to have weed dreams


lifes a garden mario, dig it!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> am i the only one who had morning bowl, joint, bong rips and canna coffee before going fishing today? i love living in paradise, gonna be 80 with a gorgeous breeze. enjoy your sunday...sunny is out, way out


[video=youtube;lkFMJ4-ai1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkFMJ4-ai1I[/video]
sunny the fisherlady


----------



## Steve French (Feb 10, 2013)

...

[video=youtube;sL6NgIUjftM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL6NgIUjftM[/video]

I did wake up and get stoned beforehand. Its legit.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;eeuVS6vnN7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeuVS6vnN7w[/video]


mornin


----------



## gioua (Feb 11, 2013)

up today at 3:30am... really getting sick of not sleeping past 4am 

ever pour yourself a bowl of buds, then realize the kids drank all the milk... had to have 2 bowls of strawberry queen/orange crush this am.. 
clear skies this am and damn stars are bright!

all out of my medibles today I will be making something... yet to figure out what that will be..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got home from work. My supervisor quit, so it was a good day.. And now I'm off tonight! 

Good morning everybody  

[video=youtube;BvsX03LOMhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsX03LOMhI[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 11, 2013)

Todays wasn't a strict wake and bake. Had to wait 15-20 minutes for my morning asthma attack to subside. Maybe I've been smoking too much lately?

[video=youtube;tuoUV-ynVKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuoUV-ynVKE[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Todays wasn't a strict wake and bake. Had to wait 15-20 minutes for my morning asthma attack to subside. Maybe I've been smoking too much lately?
> 
> [video=youtube;tuoUV-ynVKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuoUV-ynVKE[/video]


I know I have. No asthma but when I take a hit my lungs try and cough instantly. Damn Pussy body!


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I know I have. No asthma but when I take a hit my lungs try and cough instantly. Damn Pussy body!


Pack a smaller bowl so you don't have to take such a big toke and choke.


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

complained about waking up yesterday at 3:30 got rewarded for my complaints this am when I found myself wide awake at 2am.. it this keeps up I may miss an entire day of sleep somehow...

never did make an edible from yesterdays buds.. got as far as wrapping them up in foil to bake the weed. so looks like I have something to do today... 

had some more strawberry queen + chem jack mix.. (not really tasty combo.. imo.. chem jack is way too piney mediciney to mix.. )


thinking of making a pan of 9x13 2'' deep oatmeal cookies using about 2 oz of buds.. mmmmmmmmm oatmeal cookies and coffee...


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Pack a smaller bowl so you don't have to take such a big toke and choke.



This is what I have to do when I do smoke as well.. I usually grind up a bud then add a small bit to light and just inhale slowly for the 1st 4-5 tokes then I can usually take a deeper hit.. nothing worse then coughing and gagging while you smoke.. one of the many reasons edibles kick ass...


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> surprised so many van halen fans..
> 55 seconds in, joe dirt knows whats up with van halen..]
> [video=youtube;5Dp_8fTSjJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dp_8fTSjJY[/video]



LOL someone had mentioned Van Hagar the other day and I remembered someone saying this quote. I couldn't remember what movie it was from tho..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 12, 2013)

Two for Tuesday 

[video=youtube;NAbZzdalZh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAbZzdalZh4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;dsRuurcTTSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsRuurcTTSk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2013)

thatguy.. check out arctic monkeys...
[video=youtube;-3LAWqrRaGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3LAWqrRaGE&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 12, 2013)

"just because it burns doesn't mean you're gonna die........Gotta get up & try"
[video=youtube;EQG-HuwuZuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQG-HuwuZuA[/video]


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 12, 2013)

Good morning!
[video=youtube;vxmvLBjr7SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxmvLBjr7SA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

I have oatmeal cookies cooling off as I type this....


mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... recipe is in the cooking forum..


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cant wait to get home from work and watch skyfall


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

this is breakfast till Sunday...


----------



## gioua (Feb 13, 2013)

ditto on yesterdays post for today... had finished 2 cookies before 3:30 am... time to watch TMZ


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I only wish it was 80 degrees here....right now it is -3c and really sunny or for you Americans that would be 27f .


Either way its to cold. However wake and bake knocks the chill off of everything.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;E1fzJ_AYajA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;y7rFYbMhcG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8[/video]

Morning


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2013)

Im awake.....

heating oil.....


Baked.


----------



## match box (Feb 13, 2013)

There is nothing like that first bowl in the morning. I'm up and baked


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 14, 2013)

Favorite CD hands down. The entire CD is one big flowing song and is just amazing. I cant find the whole CD on Youtube though.... but there are a few.....

[video=youtube;ixQdTO8qSE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixQdTO8qSE8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wake and Bake Blunt time.... 

[video=youtube;kHpzi4PdeiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHpzi4PdeiE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

3am.. Roxy and Dillon start barking up a freaking storm (one is inside the other outside)... I cant do anything as I am in the tub soaking... everyone is asleep... all I can do is making a certain sound (kinda a kiss whistle) to shut them up from the tub... 
been a ridiculous morning so far..

soak interrupted = 3 cookies.. and now I am gonna head out and toke.. and stare at the big dipper for awhile... maybe then I will wake up the sleeping dogs just for spite..


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

happy valentines day pot heads
[video=youtube;Jc-EdW1amwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc-EdW1amwg[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm celebrating my own personal holiday that coincides. It's called dying alone day. But I have weed so it could be worse.


----------



## B1aze (Feb 14, 2013)

just woke up from an intense nap, time to roll it up


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good Jane thats what Im waking up to. 

[video=youtube;4JjEqWWZx_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JjEqWWZx_8[/video]

BTW I got one of my pictures into High Times current issue... just thought Id share....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 15, 2013)

RIU is too much for me now lol. So many threads and posts.. At least this thread is safe.. It's like base lol. 


Safety zone... safety dance time 


[video=youtube;6pOq4hyoX9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pOq4hyoX9g[/video]
(freaky ass video)

Oh and good morning, just got back from work and the first thing I did was load a bowl.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;BgoTDGu8cho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgoTDGu8cho[/video]

Mornin


----------



## gioua (Feb 16, 2013)

had some headband chem jack mix this am about 4:30 ... making some canna caps now using about 15gs strawberry queen and olive oil


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 16, 2013)

Blueberry....crushed!
[video=youtube_share;xT4-iBuDw0Q]http://youtu.be/xT4-iBuDw0Q[/video]
Morning all


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2013)

well good morning
master kush creamer in my coffee
jack herer in my bowl with ex cheese hash
and a leftover valentine cupcake that mrs sunnyboy whipped up


----------



## Harajuku Lala (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, does cooking up some budder count ? And is it.. an ounce to a stick or oz to the pound? I put in 6 oz to 5 sticks.. good?


----------



## gioua (Feb 16, 2013)

Harajuku Lala said:


> Well, does cooking up some budder count ? And is it.. an ounce to a stick or oz to the pound? I put in 6 oz to 5 sticks.. good?


damn.. I think you just need to walk by the smell to get a buzz


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 16, 2013)

I woke up a couple hours ago, but I'm going on a "tolerance break" soon, so I waited to savor the bowl until I was good and awake. Weening myself to relaxant herbs...


[video=youtube;8mkp-Of8sZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mkp-Of8sZQ[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Harajuku Lala said:


> Well, does cooking up some budder count ? And is it.. an ounce to a stick or oz to the pound? I put in 6 oz to 5 sticks.. good?


had to rep you on that lala, i like the way you think


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I woke up a couple hours ago, but I'm going on a "tolerance break" soon, so I waited to savor the bowl until I was good and awake. Weening myself to relaxant herbs...


that would not wake me up, but then again i have never had a tolerance break either, good luck to you, now every one else, wake up 
[video=youtube;lVIev94s7Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVIev94s7Mo[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 17, 2013)

Nearly coming to the end of my ounce. Been about a month and a few days and still a couple gs left but still bored of smoking. and got the chest cough recently. One rip this morning as its zoo time and then gonna try and space out my use age to not get that withdrawal insomnia


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning guys  .. Chilly outside, gotta warm up with a bowl. 


Tom petty for the morning 
[video=youtube;ZTAhZKP5wCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2013)

I looked at the clock form under the blankets it read, 4:20. I tried real hard to get back to sleep. There's a reason for everything.
Good Morning!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 17, 2013)

Been up for an hour or so and I was greeted by some Sweet Island Skunk this morning.  and of course the all important and ever appreciated first cup of coffee.

Morning All

Asmallvoice


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 17, 2013)

anteaters are weird as hell. nearly worth going out in british weather for


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you vape coffee beans?  Morning all!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning guys 

Man I'm gonna get ripped this morning.. 

[video=youtube;rKaQzQAlNn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;LjKF7aQthcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjKF7aQthcQ[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 19, 2013)

My tolerance break... It's NOT voluntary. It's not good ... I got to break it! For a few days, at least. [video=youtube;K7CI7FsHZUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7CI7FsHZUQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 20, 2013)

Good morning all. I started the coffee and went to look at my girls and hit the pipe this morning. When I went to get my coffee I had not set the pot in right and I have 10 cups of coffee all over the counter and floor. O well at least I'm high. Skunk Blue berry nice smell and good high for the morning.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;lRlmM88zzbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRlmM88zzbY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

May your meds be plentiful and just the right strength.


Morning all!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning all. I started the coffee and went to look at my girls and hit the pipe this morning. When I went to get my coffee I had not set the pot in right and I have 10 cups of coffee all over the counter and floor. O well at least I'm high. Skunk Blue berry nice smell and good high for the morning.


 Laughing with you. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 21, 2013)

good morning RIUans. Lets all get stoned 

[video=youtube;JWG-xOO9h5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWG-xOO9h5o[/video]


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning all. Idk when I became such a morning person but it just gives me more time to smoke on the ECSD I guess. Have a good day everyone and stay safe in this crazy world!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NfG47NsWVYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfG47NsWVYA[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooo wake n bake thread. Now were talkin!! Time to enjoy the last of the hash I made!

Oh and good morning


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

A little Dylan to bake up... Err, wake up.

[video=youtube;tQzCGdO9yJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQzCGdO9yJI[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning RIU. I got to use one of the 2 new pipes that I got from nogutsgrower this morning. I got all the coffee in the pot today. It's going to be a great day.


----------



## match box (Feb 21, 2013)

minnesmoker do you have that 45? Thats the anthem of all old stoners. Good to hear it this morning. Now I know it's going to be a great day. Thanks


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

match box said:


> minnesmoker do you have that 45? Thats the anthem of all old stoners. Good to hear it this morning. Now I know it's going to be a great day. Thanks


I believe that 45, along with my Berry McGuire's Eve of Destruction 45 (with Child of Our times on the other side,) and White Album are all still safely hidden in my dear old mummy's safety deposit box (my step-dad tried to steal 'em when I was 16 and moving out.) They were all that survived the fire of my birth home ...

[video=youtube;kRdtKUWn_wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRdtKUWn_wI[/video]

And, since yer going to have a great day, I thought some great day music would be appropriate.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope everyone's wake n bake is going swimmingly.
Made a cup of strong Earl Grey this morning and after most the cup was finished I had that oh so familiar feeling in my gut. Apparently the tannins in tea can make you throw up on a empty stomach. Time to smoke up and put down some breakfast.

[youtube]wuCUqCu9BcY[/youtube]

Love the trumpet breakdown in this song


----------



## gioua (Feb 21, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhh much better now... kids gone wifey gone.. just me and the pups.. was feeling a bit hungover this am from being over served some aged grapes last night and loaded up the bong with some awesome smelling strawberry queen..

todays pic and vid








[video=youtube;Ly9NyHC1yV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly9NyHC1yV8[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 22, 2013)

^ I think I have your grinder. 4 piece aluminium too but it has in weed we trust on the top. Does yours?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wakey Wakey... Eggs and Bakey 

[video=youtube;lAD6Obi7Cag]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag[/video]


----------



## mamahippy (Feb 22, 2013)

exactly--if nothing is going on for the day--sometimes---even if there is something going on(helps)


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 22, 2013)

Yessss my favorite time if day!!! Good morning =D


----------



## gioua (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ^ I think I have your grinder. 4 piece aluminium too but it has in weed we trust on the top. Does yours?



nah it's a 2 piece POS.. have R.A and this is too thin for me to really hold onto well.. I had super glued a medicine bottle to the top which made it a bit easier to hold and was a nice storage area too.. 

mine says mendo mulcher buddy gave it to me when I 1st started using MMJ


----------



## match box (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning all. I was up most of the night looking at knapping videos. I had to chuckle to myself all of yesterday every time I thought about people thinking I was looking for help for kidnapping. LOL it's still funny.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 22, 2013)

wake n bake the chemdog way.


----------



## rastagirl420 (Feb 22, 2013)

I live for the weekend wake and bakes! And of course my after work blunts 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;-4GZFbCqx18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18[/video]
"*sit down waldo!*"


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 22, 2013)

hopped up outta bed... got my smoke on, take a look in the mirror say whats up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2013)

time to end my daily tolerance break or as i call it, sleep...WAKE and BAKE


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 23, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Wakey Wakey... Eggs and Bakey


Awesome song choice man.. 

I like this music video a little more haha  

[video=youtube;YwwJzNzRAZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwwJzNzRAZQ[/video]

edit. damn sunny, I can't give you any more rep.. I almost wanna make that post my sig


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)

I wake n bake...this guy chooses to do this instead
[video=youtube_share;YPYGeELPpno]http://youtu.be/YPYGeELPpno[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 23, 2013)

i set my alarm in the morning just so i can remember to wake and bake 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hepheastus420 again.



*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I wake n bake...this guy chooses to do this instead
> [video=youtube_share;YPYGeELPpno]http://youtu.be/YPYGeELPpno[/video]


I wonder how many chicks numbers he gets dropped in his case


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 23, 2013)

48 hours, 30 of them spent in heavy machinery. Off season work is INSANE! Sleep of the dead, waking and baking.

[video=youtube;IvKmMADJtr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvKmMADJtr0[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 23, 2013)

Good afternoon wake n bake, gotta luv a saturday afternoon nap.  

[video=youtube;GFpQFzpDgzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFpQFzpDgzE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I wake n bake...this guy chooses to do this instead


Hell, I'd Wake and watch him then bake. As long as it's before the second cup of coffee. 

You put put up cool stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 24, 2013)

Good Mornin'

Decided to wake n bake outside today, its cold out, so I don't know why. Got completely fried and started playing nfs most wanted on my phone, totally lost track of time. Think I was outside for like an hour... I'm pretty cold now lol..


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2013)

Wake, feed the girls fresh nutrients, time to bake.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 24, 2013)

at last, the end to yet another tolerance break, smoke 'em if you got 'em kids
i LOVE me some chrissie hynde 
[video=youtube;O9_xfCebbx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9_xfCebbx4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 24, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> at last, the end to yet another tolerance break, smoke 'em if you got 'em kids
> i LOVE me some chrissie hynde


"I like the way you brake to bake cause it's.............Preeeeeeecious!"

[video=youtube;AZMt5jCdxOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZMt5jCdxOA[/video]
Weekend detention isn't so bad!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;tH2w6Oxx0kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/video]

mornin'


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 25, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> [video=youtube;tH2w6Oxx0kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/video]
> 
> mornin'


Man, those are some dramatic looking guys lol. 

Awesome song choice and good morning to all of riu


----------



## HellaBlunts (Feb 26, 2013)

about to roll a nice fat blunt with some funky light green stuff that tastes like orange juice. breakfast blunt.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 26, 2013)

Another day, another harvest..... 

[video=youtube;UB5hZUvNiVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB5hZUvNiVk[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Woke up, second to last day on the job. Went in half hour late after smoking two joints and now I'm browsing riu nursing coffee


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Another day, another harvest.....
> 
> View attachment 2542792View attachment 2542791
> View attachment 2542789View attachment 2542790


That your plant man? She looks sexy! What strain? LST or FIMM/Top?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> That your plant man? She looks sexy! What strain? LST or FIMM/Top?


Plush Berry and I main-line my plants.


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Plush Berry and I main-line my plants.


Sick man. I read a thread about main-lining, maybe I will give that a shot next grow.


----------



## match box (Feb 26, 2013)

Backed on Ace of Spades this morning. Damn thatguy13 that is some nice looking purple. The bud is nice also.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't you hate it when walls jump out and hit ya for no reason, like this morning, walking into the bathroom the bloody thing lept out and rapped me in the shoulder...I was thinking, what the hell did I do to you?

Good Morning?
[video=youtube;UYnySGM9dQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYnySGM9dQA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL71C12B066 2CCA83D[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a Dresser thats a jokester, thinks it's funny to try and trip me in the dark, but it only does it when I'm bare footed.

Morning All! lets get baked!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in the fuckin' hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it......

[video=youtube;92igd1toTmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92igd1toTmY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Don't you hate it when walls jump out and hit ya for no reason, like this morning, walking into the bathroom the bloody thing lept out and rapped me in the shoulder...I was thinking, what the hell did I do to you?
> 
> Good Morning?



'Bout a month ago i had a virus that ****ed with my sense of balance. I learned quickly that any wall to my right was My Friend. All this time later, gravity is still a wee mite gusty. cn


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;7xzU9Qqdqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzU9Qqdqww[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;H3MqmV47Lq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3MqmV47Lq8[/video]


Morning kids!


todays vid and pic..


----------



## match box (Feb 27, 2013)

Ya backing Damn I've been wondering how you get someone post in your post. It's the reply with quote thing. I think this learning to read may pay off.lol I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 27, 2013)

Good Mornin'

Sorry if no one likes my choices in music but this is a fav wake n bake song of mine.

[video=youtube_share;KV2m36ACzxk]http://youtu.be/KV2m36ACzxk[/video]

hey why my drop box not work... ive done this before.. honest..

duhhh.. I remembered... As you probably noticed im WELL into my wake n bake already


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 

"I wanna love ya, and treat ya right. I wanna love ya, everyday and every night. we'll be together, with a roof right over our heads. we'll share the shelter, of my single bed.we'll share the same room, jah provide the bread. is this love, is this love, is this love that I'm feeling?"...
[video=youtube;7oBK2g202ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oBK2g202ME[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ql0IB1zv2MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql0IB1zv2MA[/video]

That about hit the spot.


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

[video][youtube]DZHOm_ohvT[youtube][/video]

Good morning riu. I couldn't sleep so I'm trying to post a video. I baked all ready. I'm not sure if thats helping. This is my test smoking of endless sky it's just dry enough to smoke.
well that didn't work. I thought I fallowed the order that someone posted.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 28, 2013)

mornin, 

[video=youtube;Z-20v1b5jKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-20v1b5jKY[/video]

Testing out some of the recently harvested Plush Berry plant I posted in here the other day


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

match box said:


> [video][youtube]DZHOm_ohvT[youtube][/video]
> 
> Good morning riu. I couldn't sleep so I'm trying to post a video. I baked all ready. I'm not sure if thats helping. This is my test smoking of endless sky it's just dry enough to smoke.
> well that didn't work. I thought I fallowed the order that someone posted.


lol, I had same problem yesterday, same reason too haha!! Click the video button, it's beside the picture button. Put link there, bam drop box.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 28, 2013)

I will be waking and baking at 5 in about 5 and a half hours...

Gotta make the first hour or so of work in the cold at least tolerable...


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> lol, I had same problem yesterday, same reason too haha!! Click the video button, it's beside the picture button. Put link there, bam drop box.


Thank you I'll have to try again.


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> mornin,
> 
> [video=youtube;Z-20v1b5jKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-20v1b5jKY[/video]
> 
> Testing out some of the recently harvested Plush Berry plant I posted in here the other day


That plush berry is a real good smoke.


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;DZHOm_ohvT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHOm_ohvT[/video]
OK lets see if this works.
well fuck me runnin. close


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

match box said:


> Thank you I'll have to try again.


np, Noticed your link doesn't look correct also, should look more something like this ~> http://youtu.be/4PrLVgR6J84 <~ .. click the "Share" button under the youtube video, copy and paste that link.

Good Luck.


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

Good morning kiddo's

gonna be a great day now.. hand rolled myself a cone joint stuffed with some chemjack.

Today's pic and vid.. the vid is a song that I have heard at way toooooo many weddings... but it's fun.. and should be played anytime you see me enter a room.









The man song
[video=youtube;Fj4vLZJhNEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj4vLZJhNEk[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

See you can roll a joint =P


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> See you can roll a joint =P


yeah I complain way too much.. but once in awhile I just gotta see what I can do.. I cheat on rolling cone's I use a cone wrapper  wrap a piece of paper in a cone shape.. tape up wrap rolling paper around it and shove MMJ in using a chopstick.. 

R.A usually hits in mid am thru late pm


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah I complain way too much.. but once in awhile I just gotta see what I can do.. I cheat on rolling cone's I use a cone wrapper  wrap a piece of paper in a cone shape.. tape up wrap rolling paper around it and shove MMJ in using a chopstick..
> 
> R.A usually hits in mid am thru late pm


Hey whatever gets the job done! Looks like you did a great job too! 

Here's me wake n bake.. trying to figure out if I wanna compress it into hash or roll a super joint!! lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 28, 2013)

Super joint... 

Go on...


You know you want to...


I know I want to...


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Hey whatever gets the job done! Looks like you did a great job too!
> 
> Here's me wake n bake.. trying to figure out if I wanna compress it into hash or roll a super joint!! lol
> 
> View attachment 2545974


I love keif esp in the am.. little tokes and I'm good.. been ages since I made any concentrates


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2013)

Stated my day in the politics section, What was I thinking???? getting back on track, cough, cough.

Morning all!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

Good morning everyone! It's an exceptional day ... to wake and bake!
I don't even think I'll need Ibuprofen for most of today!

[video=youtube;KhedKAhHqK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhedKAhHqK8[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

Decided to make keif hash 

View attachment 2546026

I know im past wake n bake with this, I did already smoke a dube, now its time to get right fucked up


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Stated my day in the politics section, What was I thinking???? getting back on track, cough, cough.
> 
> Morning all!


We all make mistakes lol =P

Good morning to you too


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

well I treated myself to a 2nd cone this am.. this time had some bubba kush... buddy came by the other day and gave me a lighter and it had this little led flashlight in the base and the damn this is bright as heck. I was really suprised by it originally thought what a POS whats with the led light.. I use it all the time in the am so I dont trip over shit outback and dont have to turn on the porch lights and can see the stars better


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 28, 2013)

Morning guys
[video=youtube_share;xMw2_niIUN4]http://youtu.be/xMw2_niIUN4[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;RKqWniRoR54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKqWniRoR54[/video] 

I'll try an other video. wow this worked. I'm so excited.


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

match box said:


> [video=youtube;RKqWniRoR54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKqWniRoR54[/video]
> 
> I'll try an other video. wow this worked. I'm so excited.


Sense of accomplishment now? hehe


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> well I treated myself to a 2nd cone this am.. this time had some bubba kush... buddy came by the other day and gave me a lighter and it had this little led flashlight in the base and the damn this is bright as heck. I was really suprised by it originally thought what a POS whats with the led light.. I use it all the time in the am so I dont trip over shit outback and dont have to turn on the porch lights and can see the stars better



Those lighters are wicked for when you have to get up before the sun to go to work...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2013)

I must of woke to smoke, cant think of anything else that needs to be done at this hour. Baking.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 1, 2013)

Fuck it Friday! 

[video=youtube;WG3qnNkmqvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG3qnNkmqvU[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2013)

YES! It's FRYDAY! Enjoy your day RIU, I know I will starting off this way. 

[video=youtube;rmG1Qjs7FpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmG1Qjs7FpE[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> YES! It's FRYDAY! Enjoy your day RIU, I know I will starting off this way.


Good morning to you Chiceh, Your avatar is so cute yet wants to eat my face at the same time. I dunno if I should give it a hug or run away haha! (Yea im sure you havent gotten that before) =P


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning riu!!

This mornings plate..


I dunno whats with Peter Pan this morning, hes trying to jack my shit I think...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Good morning to you Chiceh, Your avatar is so cute yet wants to eat my face at the same time. I dunno if I should give it a hug or run away haha! (Yea im sure you havent gotten that before) =P





Eclypse said:


> Good morning riu!!
> 
> This mornings plate..
> View attachment 2547629
> ...



Ya not the first time I have heard that, I think it is cute LOL. Hey, did you Rollitup the rim to win? LOL


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 1, 2013)

i hate waking up super early, but when i do, i make it all better with my attempt at a nicely rolled j


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Ya not the first time I have heard that, I think it is cute LOL. Hey, did you Rollitup the rim to win? LOL


haha not yet, didnt win yesterday but I have done alright so far this year with them, 3 coffees and 1 donut lol.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Good morning riu!!
> 
> This mornings plate..
> View attachment 2547629
> ...




better that peter pan then this one....

http://pixyland.org/peterpan/


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

HellaBlunts said:


> i hate waking up super early, but when i do, i make it all better with my attempt at a nicely rolled j


what is super early to you?

super early to me is say 2am waking up... normal wake up by 4am... getting old.. soon I will be eating dinner at 2pm I have become what I use to poke fun at.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> what is super early to you?
> 
> super early to me is say 2am waking up... normal wake up by 4am... getting old.. soon I will be eating dinner at 2pm _*I have become what I use to poke fun at.*_


lmfao.. too funny


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

Continuing on...


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

tad medicated here this am I guess.. took me about 5 mins scrolling thru this thread to find it only 4th from the top.. I went to page 3 looking for it thinking wth.. leave the house for 5 mins and it got buried.

I added a bit of keif to the j this am, you guys are great influences!! 

todays pic and vid.. video comes with a bit of useless info.. and who the heck hates useless info??


Deidre LaCarte, who was competing with her best friend and sister to see who could generate the most traffic, designed the Hampster Dance in August 1998 as homage to her pet hamster, named "Hampton Hamster."[SUP][1][/SUP] Using four simple animated GIFs of hamsters and other rodents, repeated dozens of times each, and a loop of background music embedded in the HTML, at the time a fairly new browser feature, she named the site _Hampton's Hamster House_ and had Hampton declare his intent to become a "web star". Initially, the website consisted of a single page with four hamsters and other rodents, later redesigned and dubbed Hampton, Dixie, Hado, and Fuzzy. Over the next few years, alternate versions of the Hampsterdance appeared, such as for birthdays, where the hamsters are slightly modified to hold presents.

The clip, a 9-second looped WAV file, was taken from a sped-up recording of Roger Miller's "Whistle Stop", a song written for the 1973 Walt Disney cartoon _Robin Hood_.[SUP][1][/SUP]











this hamster dance IS still going around.. and one heck of a catchy tune... 

the original one.. Almost as catchy as ding fries are done.. which embeds itself in my head for years at a time... 

[video=youtube;6WpMlwVwydo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WpMlwVwydo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 1, 2013)

Speaking of useless internet websites from the past try out:

http://zombo.com/


[video=youtube;Ay97Bvtu_TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay97Bvtu_TY[/video]

Just turn on your speakers and listen for a minute or two... He prompted me to buy a shirt once when I originally found the website years ago... I did it... lol it was a terrible shirt but worth it.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> tad medicated here this am I guess.. took me about 5 mins scrolling thru this thread to find it only 4th from the top.. I went to page 3 looking for it thinking wth.. leave the house for 5 mins and it got buried.


lmao that's great 



gioua said:


> I added a bit of keif to the j this am, you guys are great influences!!


I use it every day 



gioua said:


> todays pic and vid.. video comes with a bit of useless info.. and who the heck hates useless info??
> 
> 
> Deidre LaCarte, who was competing with her best friend and sister to see who could generate the most traffic, designed the Hampster Dance in August 1998 as homage to her pet hamster, named "Hampton Hamster."[SUP][1][/SUP] Using four simple animated GIFs of hamsters and other rodents, repeated dozens of times each, and a loop of background music embedded in the HTML, at the time a fairly new browser feature, she named the site _Hampton's Hamster House_ and had Hampton declare his intent to become a "web star". Initially, the website consisted of a single page with four hamsters and other rodents, later redesigned and dubbed Hampton, Dixie, Hado, and Fuzzy. Over the next few years, alternate versions of the Hampsterdance appeared, such as for birthdays, where the hamsters are slightly modified to hold presents.
> ...


Totally forgot about that song and dance... and I love the mug every morning! 

Seems your tube stuffing abilities are pretty good, or did you roll that one up? lol =P,


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 1, 2013)

There can be only one....

[video=youtube_share;EIyixC9NsLI]http://youtu.be/EIyixC9NsLI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;FbYtASAakAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbYtASAakAI[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;JnGOARFOQV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnGOARFOQV0[/video]
Just ride the breeze


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;AugqAF2mUqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AugqAF2mUqA&amp;list=ALBTKoXRg38BBPz1pbiw7ytys v_ipImfcc[/video]


Early to bed, early to rise makes a man health, wealthy, and able to wake and bake HOURS earlier!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in the hole  

"I got so much I want to say. still I don't know where to start. every time I see you, every time I see your face, you know you go and steal my heart. I could love you in so many ways, I wish that I could make you mine. oohhh girl what I'm trying to say, is maybe we could spend some time. so please stay with me tonight, would you hold me close until the morning. please stay with me tonight, I need my angel's good loving"....


[video=youtube;H_O9qvil_QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_O9qvil_QE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> what is super early to you?
> 
> super early to me is say 2am waking up... normal wake up by 4am... getting old.. soon I will be eating dinner at 2pm I have become what I use to poke fun at.



I had some soup at 9:30.. seriously at 9:30.. I thought it was more like 12... I guess that means the body is in control and the mind is gone...

the body has asked for the wifey to pickup a box (yea a BOX) of Summer Blush from the store today..

the wifey tends not to listen to any of me.. so... if it happens I'll post a pic of me hugging the box..


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2013)

Feeling good for a FRYDAY evening after work n bake. I kinda been stuck on The Sheepdogs recently.  

[video=youtube;uSMN1ugJAos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSMN1ugJAos[/video]


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Mar 1, 2013)

Sometimes you need 'Wake 'n' Whizz' when you have a busy and tiring day ahead. In case you dunno what Whizz is, it's Speed. Just in case...


----------



## gioua (Mar 2, 2013)

Morning kids!
todays pic and vid...

some starwberry queen







and my dogs (pre groutchen) who are very happy it's dinner time

(spoke to another RIU user whose dog also gets way too excited and starts to snort... and gasp)


[video=youtube;lvj03fuDx14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvj03fuDx14[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning kids!
> todays pic and vid...
> 
> some starwberry queen
> ...


My one dog (the english bull terrier) does this too, except he doesn't have to be excited to do it he just does it all the time. He kind of inhales but it sounds like a inhaled snort LOL. Gotta Luv dogs.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;pPOKJikcYMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOKJikcYMk[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks ThatGuy, I caught the Steve Miller groove now. 

[video=youtube;fltZIwCZfNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fltZIwCZfNI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sadly I cant stay in one place for too long when it comes to music. 

[video=youtube;cH230drNLVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH230drNLVs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2013)

Keeping with the theme for today
Good Morning 
[video=youtube_share;cwoiy-Fwm0E]http://youtu.be/cwoiy-Fwm0E[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;-BGlFsf9DM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGlFsf9DM8[/video]
The top comment on youtube for this video cracks me up.. haha good morning guys  

"Some evolutionary biologists hypothesize that some seemingly disadvantageous traits serve sexual selection as indirect fitness displays.
For example on this view a peacock, with its predator-attracting tail, is essentially saying to peahens, "Look, bitches! I'm such a bad motherfucker I can afford to have this fan on my ass".
So why am I saying this?
Look at the hat.
You just can't get away with wearing a&#65279; hat like that unless you're the fucking man."


----------



## gioua (Mar 2, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> My one dog (the english bull terrier) does this too, except he doesn't have to be excited to do it he just does it all the time. He kind of inhales but it sounds like a inhaled snort LOL. Gotta Luv dogs.


yeah it is an odd sort of thing to hear esp for the 1st time.. with her it happens only when she gets too happy, I learned just by softly poking her she stops pretty quickly.. or if I make fun of her.. like I did here.. lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;FFA8mZjo4DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFA8mZjo4DM[/video]

One of those days... I love the classics


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 2, 2013)

This motha fucka got to sleep in today!!!! I cant even begin to express how im feeling about that lol.

50% Keif + 50% mmj = Joint
Had to sneak my coffee cup in there, just for Gioua lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2013)

Girls are look good, eating well, time to bake. 

Morning all!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

wake and bake saturday gang!! gotta fuckin' love it, eh? fire in da hole!!!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it






"there you are crying again, but your loveliness won't cover your shame. there you are taking true love... while you're taking true love, you've given the blame.. could I be so wrong, to think that we could get along? days I wasted with you, child, if I count there'd be a million or 2.. now I stand alone through memory that haunt me, that haunts me. and I walk alone through the rhapsody that taunts me, that taunts me..."

[video=youtube;avSZAjvzn58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avSZAjvzn58[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 2, 2013)

haha fire in da hole indeed. You inspired me to pack a bowl!!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> [video=youtube;-BGlFsf9DM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGlFsf9DM8[/video]
> The top comment on youtube for this video cracks me up.. haha good morning guys
> 
> "Some evolutionary biologists hypothesize that some seemingly disadvantageous traits serve sexual selection as indirect fitness displays.
> ...


what a fuckin awesome drummer! I love his face the whole time and I love the transitions to the symbols and back to the drums


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2013)

greenswag said:


> what a fuckin awesome drummer! I love his face the whole time and I love the transitions to the symbols and back to the drums


[video=youtube_share;BZ5B7yqDYbA]http://youtu.be/BZ5B7yqDYbA[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

i'm awake 
[video=youtube;P0Hdt_zWIPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Hdt_zWIPI[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm awake
> [video=youtube;P0Hdt_zWIPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Hdt_zWIPI[/video]


this tune is gonna be stuck in my head all day now, lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this tune is gonna be stuck in my head all day now, lol


lol could be worse (and as i type this celine dione comes to mind and i hear that blasted titanic song) 
let's fix that right now and bake some more 
[video=youtube;CO8vBVUaKvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/video]


----------



## drewestes2010 (Mar 2, 2013)

Only if u have a good sativa dominant strain. Indica seems to couch me for the day.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd be waking and baking. If I'd actually slept. I got the baking down at least. Anyways,

[video=youtube;9JFgC3Ub10E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFgC3Ub10E[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 3, 2013)

There is no video for my favorite version of this song 

but there is a music video to another version...

[video=youtube;RIcmIhOesaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIcmIhOesaI[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

Sunday Morning Kiddo's!! today's pic and vid... 









[video=youtube;UEGLGFbPM-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEGLGFbPM-8[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 3, 2013)

Good morning. I'll fly away is a great song. Good choice.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 3, 2013)

Morning RIU.

"Let's pretend this coffee is champagne."
"Why would we do that?"
"To celebrate life. Like the rich elegant people do."
[youtube]igbyXfm5iKA[/youtube]
Clip and quote from the movie coffee and cigarettes. One of my favorites. Quote is from the scene "champagne"

Sorry if this song doesn't resonate with everyone. It's what I'm feeling though.
[youtube]UrMmr1oMPGA[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning. I'll fly away is a great song. Good choice.


there are a few songs that our church sings.. that stick to my brain for weeks.. you know how hard it is to sin.. singing a religious tune in your head 24-7..lol


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> there are a few songs that our church sings.. that stick to my brain for weeks.. you know how hard it is to sin.. singing a religious tune in your head 24-7..lol



Is that how they get you? lol jk 

I know back when I was going to middle/high school I had a handheld radio and headphones and listen to rap stations nationally syndicated morning show and theyd play Jesus can work it out damn near every morning while I rode the bus. That shit is catchy. 

[video=youtube;FRoe3iExVjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRoe3iExVjU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in the hole!!  mellow mood has got me this fine sunday morning....

"I'll play your favorite song, darling. we can rock it all night long, darling. cause I've got to love, darling. love sweet love darling. mellow mood has got me, so let the music rock me."....

[video=youtube;XuyFgx3ReCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuyFgx3ReCI[/video]


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 4, 2013)

its about that time again, 5:30 am and that sweet stank is calling my name.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;qrdpliMfoAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdpliMfoAM[/video]

I have the week off. Fuck yea. 

View attachment 2552751


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

+rep for the jeremiah johnson gif, love robert redford and the pixies 
[video=youtube;Qpoqzt2EHaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpoqzt2EHaA[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZyaK3jo4Sl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ThatGuy113 again.*


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

Good Morning....some serious guitar work for us to enjoy
[video=youtube_share;TEnzdp71U78]http://youtu.be/TEnzdp71U78[/video]


----------



## berrychronic (Mar 4, 2013)

i just smoked real authentic cheese for the first time and can i just say, it was fantastic! its true what they say, definitley smells like rotten cheese and the top shelf combined. tip my hat to all of the hard working breeders who never stop improving


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2013)

I got nothing for ya this am yet.. I am nicely lit tho with some canna-peanutbutter (<---that took way to long to type ) damn I am lit.. been up since 3:30 am slept with the new puppy last night (felt bad for her Roxy gets to sleep on the floor with me) and wouldnt ya know it she is a fricken teddy bear.. she loves to sit with anyone and just chill you can pretty much move her around and she does not give a ratts ass.. Roxy is great but damn she is a fidgety bitch 

2nd cup of coffee going in me now maybe it will get me the motivation to take a pic and think of a vid.. 

at this point.. I may need to take a few caffeine tabs too


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yess.. my seeds broke dirt today when I got back from work  

My first seeds to break dirt, oh no, am I gonna be a bad father? What if I can't give it what it needs? Joking, man this is gonna be a blast! 

Anyways, good morning ladies and gentlemen.  

[video=youtube;QvwDohEEQ1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2013)

was just reading my Sundays post the shell pic shows there are 2 joints and a hash pipe.. now I did not have ALL those.. one fell into the shell before the photo (pipe) the other was at some point the night before 


I apparently like to ramble when really lit..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> was just reading my Sundays post the shell pic shows there are 2 joints and a hash pipe.. now I did not have ALL those.. one fell into the shell before the photo (pipe) the other was at some point the night before
> 
> 
> I apparently like to ramble when really lit..


It's fun to ramble.. Especially when ripped

It's also fun to listen to this song
[video=youtube;3ddD9efO1Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddD9efO1Hc[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola, this morning I will be sampling!! Yay.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 4, 2013)

One more 


[video=youtube;QRmvNMUEFZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRmvNMUEFZg[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;j3e_y9Bc7hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3e_y9Bc7hs[/video]

I'm moving a little slow this morning. Good morning


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2013)

Morning Kiddo's!!


Ok.. feeling good.. here is today's pic and vid.. (this was made with about 7gs of bubba kush decarbed for 12 mins then baked in that glass at 225 for 40 mins with 1 cup peanut butter.. ) 







Some of you will love this.. some will look at it and think your TV shows are better.. (ok some are.. damn rambling again.. )

[video=youtube;d0FUvLfxyp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0FUvLfxyp0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^Great tune match


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Hola, this morning I will be sampling!! Yay.


whats your quick dry method?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> whats your quick dry method?


I let this lil branch just hang for 2 days, then put it in a plastic baggy for an hour to draw out last bit of moisture (makes it stink too), then let it sit on my tile for like an hour and it was good... I dont really like turbo quick dry, then it just taste like chlorophyll.

works best with small buds obviously, less dry time.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh and that stuff was critical kush.. taste absolutely nothing like kush.. taste fruity actually. Really nice, first time ive tried it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> I got nothing for ya this am yet.. I am nicely lit tho (<---that took way to long to type ) damn I am lit..


Morning All! (<---that took way to long to type ) damn I am lit..


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All! (<---that took way to long to type ) damn I am lit..


I am ok now.. lol.. but it was a great morning ate it at 3:30 am showered 2 cups of coffee and a cig now I have to wait till DD is dropped off to ramble some more?


----------



## berrychronic (Mar 4, 2013)

what strain is that? looks like some yummy


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;EDGPhO2i1Lw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDGPhO2i1Lw[/video]


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 5, 2013)

watching the office with a cup of hot cocoa, just finished my morning sesh with my new purple no name amazing sativa. lawl


----------



## match box (Mar 5, 2013)

Good morning. I can't get my video to work this morning but good morning any way. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Rise and Shine!!

[video=youtube;nWlxoQ5S9-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWlxoQ5S9-0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning Kiddo's made more of the canna peanutbutter since it worked so well.. Notice I was not here much yesterday.. I got a lot done.. lol 

Today's pic and Vid..








I love the Office and even before you mentioned it.. I was tossing around the idea of a good morning video and the What's Up Dog scene was the one I wanted but it is no where to be found... but I did find all the bloopers s 1-5

(im on season 2 bloopers now.. )

[video=youtube;ITuV2nNg8HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITuV2nNg8HU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2013)

I dont get the harlem shake thing.. I really dont..

I feel it's like the Psy thing.. people want you to like or make a 1000 of them..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 5, 2013)

I missed both psy and the Harlem Shake... every time I heard Harlem shake I thought they meant the dance from a few years back but apparently I was wrong. I think Im better off for missing it lol. 



Two for Tuesday... 

[video=youtube;GTB7Rm4_M1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTB7Rm4_M1c[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;wYFvLZJ57Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYFvLZJ57Ns[/video]

OK here we go. Good morning again.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kiddo's made more of the canna peanutbutter since it worked so well.. Notice I was not here much yesterday.. I got a lot done.. lol
> 
> Today's pic and Vid..


Im coming over!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

i woke up in a bad mood, we gotta fix that like ASAP 
helloooooooooooo ex cheese 
[video=youtube;CF_kUB_mdmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF_kUB_mdmA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

Good morning friends
Some may know this song when sung by Priest but have you hear this one?
[video=youtube_share;a3LJoDur1OM]http://youtu.be/a3LJoDur1OM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

For comparison
[video=youtube_share;8FpQr1HUGW8]http://youtu.be/8FpQr1HUGW8[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 5, 2013)

Yo the tissue in my spoof looks like someones left over baby wipes. Tmi? It seems to happen particularly when its a bowl I've relit. Why does the smoke get so shitty, dense and hard to hit after the weeds been left even a couple hours in the bowl after smoking through it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Yo the tissue in my spoof looks like someones left over baby wipes. Tmi? It seems to happen particularly when its a bowl I've relit. Why does the smoke get so shitty, dense and hard to hit after the weeds been left even a couple hours in the bowl after smoking through it?


View attachment 2554789


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 6, 2013)

its 530 again, which means its time again for yet another mini blunt of some stanky purple stuff to put me back to sleep.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;MmZexg8sxyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk[/video]

Packin up the chillum


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

Morning Kids! had some bubba-SQ mix this am.. Today's Pic and Vid 

it's lightly raining here this am and smells awesomely outside!








I had heard this over the years as a kid.. and then again when the Movie Reign over me came out.. (if you have not seen the movie due to Adam Sandler being in it.. I get it.. but he was top notch in this movie)


[video=youtube;gDbAtWpoA6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;MQBTjHoqQoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQBTjHoqQoc[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 6, 2013)

Good Mornin'

Woke up to this song on the radio and its been stuck in my head ever sense. 

[video=youtube_share;3khH9ih2XJg]http://youtu.be/3khH9ih2XJg[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 6, 2013)

What?!?! No peanut butter today gioua? lol


----------



## match box (Mar 6, 2013)

The Who very good I had never heard snoop before but I like that song. Good morning guy's. It's great to be a live. You all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Mar 6, 2013)

Hay another good song for the morning Eclypse. When I smoke in the morning and hear some of the old tunes it's like getting into a time machine.


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> What?!?! No peanut butter today gioua? lol


I have not smoked in about 2-3 days.. just using the PB which works great but takes 40+ mins to kick in and I was in a bit of pain this am and I did finish the rest off yesterday.. but in the last 2-3 days I got my yard done (before the rain) household chores and even spent 2 hours cleaning our church yesterday (1st time I volunteered there) I always thought our church was small.. till I had to vacuum it.. I even dusted! 

medibles give me a huge needed energy boost.. smoking is ok but lasts about 30-60 mins at best sometimes.

I have 2 bags of oatmeal cookies I might get around to making this am have yet to plan that far ahead.. lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2013)

I was planning on riding the motorcycle this morning, keeping my head clear, no point now with the rain. Good Morning!!


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I was planning on riding the motorcycle this morning, keeping my head clear, no point now with the rain. Good Morning!!



you near Cen Valley?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 6, 2013)

Feeling a little funky this morning
[video=youtube_share;zvlaY2nt2W4]http://youtu.be/zvlaY2nt2W4[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Feeling a little funky this morning


These guys were pretty funky too... lol

[video=youtube_share;-eSN8Cwit_s]http://youtu.be/-eSN8Cwit_s[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;SKFFgBeEqOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKFFgBeEqOg[/video]
Lets further the funk with a little of The Fifth Revelation-Make up you mind.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 6, 2013)

lol, sure why not!

[video=youtube_share;rrBx6mAWYPU]http://youtu.be/rrBx6mAWYPU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;BbkcWo5I_A8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbkcWo5I_A8[/video]


Make my funk the P funk....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a super funky morning


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dont get the harlem shake thing.. I really dont..
> 
> I feel it's like the Psy thing.. people want you to like or make a 1000 of them..


hoping this works for you guys too.. youtube has an Easter egg in my son just showed me..

see if this link works if not (it autoplays then moves the screen around)
just type do the harlem shake in youtube search
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=do+the+harlem+shake&oq=do+the&gs_l=youtube.3.0.0i3l2j0j0i3j0l6.2358.4377.0.6968.6.5.0.1.1.0.204.606.2j2j1.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.bTL2Z6V8kG8


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;-bDtDxX8-DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDtDxX8-DQ[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 6, 2013)

Somethings still missing....

Probably this guy..

[video=youtube_share;XgDrJ5Z2rKw]http://youtu.be/XgDrJ5Z2rKw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> you near Cen Valley?


Not too far about 30 miles east of Jackson @ 4000' the rain has turned to snow. I did my monthly SD/LA turnaround and seen bikes every where. coming out of riverside a rider on a HD 48 (just like mine) rode along side me for about 2 miles, got me thinking how nice.
But now...
View attachment 2556198
Out in the garage I stumbled across some old LP's and being in a baked frame of mind...
[video=youtube;OHAtjiDaL-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHAtjiDaL-Q[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

rolled # 3 for the am...

rain bringing me down...

[video=youtube;5qRJIBtbc2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 6, 2013)

gioua you should never move to Seattle. lol


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

match box said:


> gioua you should never move to Seattle. lol


Got Family in Or and WA.. they love it.. I love the rain... for 1-2 days tops... then I need the blue skies and happiness!! 
[video=youtube;ebt0BR5wHYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs[/video]

this song..........still makes me [email protected]@


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;fKA4L5IirtE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKA4L5IirtE[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2013)

It seems another legend has left us
[video=youtube_share;_m7Q_rGLS_Q]http://youtu.be/_m7Q_rGLS_Q[/video]

adios Alvin Lee


cof


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zb4GcReyBs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb4GcReyBs4[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;6QVtPstvHKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QVtPstvHKE[/video]

Good morning. Time to bake I'm already a wake.


----------



## match box (Mar 7, 2013)

gioua where ya at this morning. It's been raining here for 12 hour straight.I need some sun shine.


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)

Morning Kids!!

was moving a bit slow this am.. but pain is gone now.. made a larger J then normal this am with Strawberry Queen.. (this stuff smells soooo good and fruity)

Today's Pics and Vid















Oh.. and here is the Future Mrs Gioua. (current Mrs Gioua has ok'd it.. lol).. singing.. Sunrise.. 
damn I love her 

[video=youtube;fd02pGJx0s0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd02pGJx0s0[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright there's the wa. cup now I know it morning.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Morning girls and boys, just got back from work.. Shoes off, Flame on..   

Heard this song on the radio. I haven't heard it in a while, still makes my eyes watery. 

[video=youtube;cd_Fdly3rX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2013)

Bacon in the kitchen. Morning all!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;5DAfpd1prTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DAfpd1prTg[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 7, 2013)

Seasons in the sun. Man that takes me back and when it was done there was a whole bunch of song there from the same time. Thats great music even the Archy's well maybe not them. LOL


----------



## match box (Mar 7, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Bacon in the kitchen. Morning all!


I can smell it cooking I'll put the toast in.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 7, 2013)

Good morning stoners
[video=youtube_share;mUW1SGF7bR8]http://youtu.be/mUW1SGF7bR8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 7, 2013)

And for those who didn't know Judas Priest covered this.
[video=youtube_share;dcaZi_G3xVs]http://youtu.be/dcaZi_G3xVs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2013)

today is already awesome,went to 7/11 foor gas and seen an old lady trying to work her car jack to take off a tire... well she looked kinda confused lmao, so i went to help her and when i was done i lit up a cig while she was talking to me.. she asked me what i smoke, went and bought cigs with 100 for me then gave me all the change.
didnt know people were still like that...

[video=youtube;lFOOQ8e5J3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFOOQ8e5J3A[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally, wake and bake again! I had to work, so I couldn't wake. I stayed baked for most of the storm, though.
[video=youtube;aLq8KZQ0L_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLq8KZQ0L_8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again

damn no one is getting rep from anyone today huh?



*


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again. 

*Nope, I guess not.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;kU1WCgm-RQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU1WCgm-RQw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;U1eqHQZlyjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1eqHQZlyjU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 8, 2013)

THAT BOY NEEDS THERAPY 

[video=youtube;U8BWBn26bX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0[/video]

1st bowl of the mornin


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning RIU.
[youtube]J-JzpbUKyVU[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning Kids!
had some more SQ this am.. it's raining again.. puppies are refusing to go near the grass and leaned their asses over the yard to pee this am... both have fallen back to sleep so the weather has even made them sluggish too..

Today's Pics and Vid (now with useless trivia.. )












the vid


*Heather DeLoach* (born February 1, 1983) is an American actress. She is best known for her portrayal of the tap dancing "Bee Girl" in the 1992 music video for the hit single "No Rain", by Blind Melon.[SUP][1][/SUP] She also appeared in two episodes of the medical drama _ER_.

I always loved the little bee girl, she reminds me of my Sis







[video=youtube;3qVPNONdF58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVPNONdF58[/video]



Despite its cheery uplifting beat this song is pretty depressing. The bassist wrote this about a beautiful girl who seemed to have the world at her feet yet was never happy. One night he asked to take her out and she declined saying that she was too depressed. In frustration, he penned the beginning of the song and noticed he was also subconciously writing about himself. They had this in common and thus "had it madddeeeee..." 

This song also makes a referance to the Pink Floyd song "Time" the part about how the guy likes to watch puddles gather. In "Time" Waters talks about how he "stays at home to watch the rain" this song kinda went down in 90's pop culture as the "Bumble - Bee Girl song," watch the video.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;NIGMUAMevH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

good morning
[video=youtube;1OjTspCqvk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OjTspCqvk8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;S0tsm0EhCJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0tsm0EhCJM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs&amp;list=PLA0D490C93FB32A7A&amp;shuffl e=22589[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

..................... double post sorry


----------



## match box (Mar 8, 2013)

Good morning it looks like we have enough videos this morning so I'll save mine for another time. Friday yeah.


----------



## SlowToker (Mar 8, 2013)

Way too high to play security games on a stoner website... 
Can someone tell me why I'm getting this, and NO it is not my computer, I'm on a Mac not a toy...
I was trying to add a video URL...must have used a word like  POT or WEED  or one of those BANNED words 
ROFL...

I do security for a law firm so this is like super funny to me, I'm stoned and on the floor rolling this morning...

O'well, Happy Smoking All


Peace and Love people,
Slow

*What happened?*

The security system for this website has been triggered because of a phrase or content in your submission. If you are reading this, you are most likely a human visitor trying to log in or post a comment that triggered the system.

*When will this restriction go away?*

This restriction will disappear when your computer or mobile device is cleaned and no more harmful behavior is detected. Completing the challenge above proves you are a human and gives you temporary access. You can ask the website owner to permanently whitelist you.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]dv2ftwE2xrI[/youtube]

+

View attachment 2559312


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 8, 2013)

SlowToker said:


> Way too high to play security games on a stoner website...
> Can someone tell me why I'm getting this, and NO it is not my computer, I'm on a Mac not a toy...
> I was trying to add a video URL...must have used a word like  POT or WEED  or one of those BANNED words
> ROFL...


It thinks your a bot trying to spam by posting random links. If you want to post a video click reply and look at the bar above the text box and see if you can find the film icon between the photo icon and the quotation bubble on the upper right hand side.


----------



## SlowToker (Mar 8, 2013)

ok, thanks

I'll just watch the great ones you guys and gals posted...
Too much like work for me 

Slow


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning all..first wake n baked in over 6 months 
[video=youtube_share;gT65GFEMQ2s]http://youtu.be/gT65GFEMQ2s[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Good morning!
Some mellow metal for breakfast, bonus, bad ass video.
[video=youtube;Y58xMOx-qsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y58xMOx-qsQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 8, 2013)

gotta wake & bake so we don't burn our beds cause......
[video=youtube;ejorQVy3m8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/video]
How do we sleep while our beds are burning???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! turn this shit up and turn it up LOUD! if the neighbors can't hear this tune, then it ain't loud enough....[youtube]UO1eJ8fwCZo[/youtube]
"Oh yeah,..Oh yeah,.. baby here we are again, ohhhhh... I can see it in your eyes, you want a good time. you wanna put your body on mine. alright but don't change your mind, don't you change it oh no"...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning!!
You knew I had to post them at least once
[video=youtube_share;gO6ENNAAqqg]http://youtu.be/gO6ENNAAqqg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning!!
> You knew I had to post them at least once
> [video=youtube_share;gO6ENNAAqqg]http://youtu.be/gO6ENNAAqqg[/video]


well your name is an anagram for jim morrison.... its mojo risin'


----------



## scooby419 (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't seen the sun around here for days... and what do I find when I wake up this morning??? The bright sun shining in on my face!!! Was enjoying my wake and bake solar tokes session so much that I didn't even care that I was outside in shorts and a tshirt while it was 38 degrees! Such a great way to start off a new day!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 9, 2013)

Gooooood Morning RIU! The best time to toke is NOW! Wake n Bake. It's a Grateful Dead morning for me, gets me moving to get the shit done I need to get done LOL. 

[video=youtube;IqQ-0n2I-4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqQ-0n2I-4o[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;km4-eKvv3EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4-eKvv3EM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;S3UqvWk8-uw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3UqvWk8-uw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)

hehehehe


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

Good Morning all. I love Saturdays.

[video=youtube;GdO8qzXTRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdO8qzXTRIo[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 9, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Good Morning all. I love Saturdays.
> 
> [video=youtube;GdO8qzXTRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdO8qzXTRIo[/video]


Nice song man, and hell yeah! I love saturdays, especially since I'm off on them.

I wanna say good morning to my plants, but they're sleeping right now, so I guess I'll just rip the bong until they wake up  


Good morning everybody!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes finally get to wake n bake again! Been so busy lately 

[video=youtube_share;xat1GVnl8-k]http://youtu.be/xat1GVnl8-k[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 9, 2013)

Still going here, getting it done. 

[video=youtube;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;5GzMx9CnhVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GzMx9CnhVk[/video]

lol on the album this song is 4:20 seconds long


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;-jYCpOOsEV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jYCpOOsEV0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)

i know you guys got a minute to waste.. watch this lmao

[video=youtube;bjJ-Qe73boQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjJ-Qe73boQ[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 9, 2013)

Im out. Guess Im gonna take a break. So dam tired of Mex brick. Thats all thats around.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 9, 2013)

Time for round 2...

[video=youtube_share;diKz9udywg4]http://youtu.be/diKz9udywg4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 9, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i know you guys got a minute to waste.. watch this lmao
> 
> [video=youtube;bjJ-Qe73boQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjJ-Qe73boQ[/video]



lmao 

also fun fact: there is no such thing as south Detroit


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)

the one journey song i like
[video=youtube;gFC8sDTXlng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

For you slipknot and stone sour naysayers... This is a cover of Chris Isaak's "Wicked Games." It shows some of Corey Taylor's vocal talents. And introduces us to the fact that, with a great vocalist, this is in fact a great song! He's the lead singer of Slipknot and Stone Sour. I awoke to Avenged Sevenfold, but I'm baking to this right here!

[video=youtube;8Qtp9jUr50w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qtp9jUr50w[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 9, 2013)

Good morning damn I'm cold this morning. It's going to be a great day here sunny with a HIGH over my house all day.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 9, 2013)

Good morning everyone! This gets me started [video=youtube;i33P0eVrKvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=i33P0eVrKvM&amp;feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## dux (Mar 9, 2013)

Gonna wake and bake today! Snow on the ground and its gonna rain all day..argh!! 
Can we just get into spring and get over the muddy slop season? 3 dogs makes spring a nightmare...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)

dux said:


> Gonna wake and bake today! Snow on the ground and its gonna rain all day..argh!!
> Can we just get into spring and get over the muddy slop season? 3 dogs makes spring a nightmare...


its super nice here today  
[video=youtube;98P-gu_vMRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Yes finally get to wake n bake again! Been so busy lately
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xat1GVnl8-k]http://youtu.be/xat1GVnl8-k[/video]


Gota love BHG! I'd appreciate your input ....


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

so I gots nothing this am,. again.. yet.. last night was a great night (see pet thread) and did not get to sleep till way past 2am.. but slepts till 6 so.. I got to sleep past 4 wohoooo!!

had some canna caps this am.. and coffee is getting made.. 


(space reserved for upcoming toke.)


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh 11:23

Afternoon Kiddo's!!

just in from a nice big chemjack cone j... we were out early this am to walmart and needed a few things for the house and low and behold.. walmart carries wine what a coincidence!! So after begging worse then the baby 2 isle over wanting a new toy, she caved in and got me a box.. yeah box.. I gots that kinda money! 


Today's pic and vid.. (too late for coffee mug shot) but I am taking this in hopes it spurs me into mixing my dirt for the grow.. which has been sitting here since Nov.. 










[video=youtube;QAZcFVuSo0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAZcFVuSo0M[/video]

expect to see me in the drunk thread within a few hours..


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)

Had a busy start to my day, so I thought maybe a bit of Jazz would be called for. Here's a little ditty you know, but may have never heard before?
[video=youtube_share;NeooHiX4oH0]http://youtu.be/NeooHiX4oH0[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

wake and bake saturdays!! gotta love it eh?! fire in da hole!! 
[video=youtube;gxEPV4kolz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0[/video]
"it's a pretty good crowd for a saturday and the manager gives me a smile. cause he knows that it's me, they're coming to see, to forget about life for awhile.... and the piano it sounds like a carnival, and the microphone smells like a beer. and they sit at the bar and put bread in my jar and say 'man, what are you doing here?!' ooooh la la la di di da, la la di di da di di da dum.... sing us a song you're the piano man. sing us a song tonight. well we're all in the mood for a melody, and you got us feeling alright...."


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;xC-wBmcWT3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC-wBmcWT3s[/video]

Sunday funday


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 10, 2013)

Livin life like the captain of a sinking ship

[video=youtube;RS_3pED-wJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_3pED-wJo[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 10, 2013)

Spring ahead....I lost an hour! I best get to it. Smoking some fine durban this morning. 

[video=youtube;xYxY_P8Vn3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYxY_P8Vn3k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;TFEZFxEJltI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFEZFxEJltI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;wiWXpzzBNuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiWXpzzBNuM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;6YbQ6SmM-kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YbQ6SmM-kI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

Good morning everybody. I didn't know daylight savings time started today. Glad I didn't have to be at work today as I would have been late.


[video=youtube;NIQIYSO829Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIQIYSO829Q[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;uGr6knsm8t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGr6knsm8t0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2013)

(spaced reserved) slow going this am have had canna coffee.. gonna make a 2nd and try to get the body awake.. zzzzzzzzzzzZZ

Good Sunday Morning Kids!

Today's pic and vid...
Pic is a cup of coffee with about 10 shots of cannaoil.. I love the flavor just like that.. damn how well it works too 

way to lazy to roll one this am so.. pipe of some chemjack 









[video=youtube;tNFgKot8oh0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNFgKot8oh0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;u7XIL67QSME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7XIL67QSME[/video]


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Mar 10, 2013)

one cup of coffe and two dabs in and counting the kids spring break just started so far still a quiet house ohh the peace and quiet got about another 30 min or so of it.good mornin riu.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;rzU2iJ9qfXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzU2iJ9qfXg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 10, 2013)

Good sunday morning song here
[video=youtube;VmF698mXzLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmF698mXzLg[/video]
G'morning all


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm up to fucking early, so I will get high and go back to bed lol.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;26qBxol3Lx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26qBxol3Lx0[/video]


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Mar 10, 2013)

Up early since 7:30 goin to get some I hop!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 10, 2013)

Wake UP!!
[video=youtube_share;HEkoRMh4Sy8]http://youtu.be/HEkoRMh4Sy8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 10, 2013)

Got a surprise this morning. A couple of volunteers in the garden. I guess springtime is here!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;NgvJRwHtlRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgvJRwHtlRQ[/video]
Right there. That's the spot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2013)

Morning All, looks like a great day to Bake!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;xtzlFO19m3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtzlFO19m3k[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't heard this one in about a million years. Good morning y'all
[video=youtube;n_FGC0VHiTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_FGC0VHiTk&list=PLF8D740C90B437197[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

Good morning. I was going to play Norman Greenbaum's Spirit in the sky but it didn't work so if you will just hum it. Not quit the same but it'll have to do. O ya there we go.lol


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;aj3z4r2W48o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj3z4r2W48o[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 11, 2013)

terrific morning song....got me dancing in my chair. I love this old gal
[video=youtube;6Ic4PNwT_qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ic4PNwT_qM&list=PLD11B02035896E378[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a method to my madness, 40yrs old this month, that's a long time to have Brain Damage
[video=youtube_share;h3ulXvPLmis]http://youtu.be/h3ulXvPLmis[/video]
Morning my fellow Pinks


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's who Norman Greenbaugh ripped off
[video=youtube_share;j7EPIYlyUIM]http://youtu.be/j7EPIYlyUIM[/video]



cof


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 11, 2013)

Its monday!!! March break officially starts where I am today...

[video=youtube_share;UpmX4qG1kQg]http://youtu.be/UpmX4qG1kQg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2013)

Girls are fed, time to take care of head.
Morning All!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> There is a method to my madness, 40yrs old this month, that's a long time to have Brain Damage
> [video=youtube_share;h3ulXvPLmis]http://youtu.be/h3ulXvPLmis[/video]
> Morning my fellow Pinks


nice... happy birthday Dark Side!


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> There is a method to my madness, 40yrs old this month, that's a long time to have Brain Damage
> [video=youtube_share;h3ulXvPLmis]http://youtu.be/h3ulXvPLmis[/video]
> Morning my fellow Pinks


Morning kids.. no pics yet.. but.. I love the vid and damn 2 cups of canna coffee this am.. you cant pick a better tune


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 11, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Girls are fed, time to take care of head.
> Morning All!


Mornin GrandPapy. time for me to reveg


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning kids.. no pics yet.. but.. I love the vid and damn 2 cups of canna coffee this am.. you cant pick a better tune


Canna coffee??? Please do explain


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;KZ-lSTlUnfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-lSTlUnfA[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 11, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Spring ahead....I lost an hour! I best get to it. Smoking some fine durban this morning.


My alarm clock has been behind by an hour for a while, but I could never figure out how to fix it.. Spring ahead fixed it for me! haha

I'm smoking some bubba kush out of a new bubbler I picked up today. I love this thing, don't think I've put it down since I got it. Good morning everybody  

[video=youtube;0c3d7QgZr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My alarm clock has been behind by an hour for a while, but I could never figure out how to fix it.. Spring ahead fixed it for me! haha
> 
> I'm smoking some bubba kush out of a new bubbler I picked up today. I love this thing, don't think I've put it down since I got it. Good morning everybody


alright good way to fix a clock i guess

[video=youtube;xxBUELyWX_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxBUELyWX_I[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Canna coffee??? Please do explain



I love my medibles (the cooking forum is where I hang out when I am not here  canna coffee can be made many ways however I am 100% fine by making canna oil then eyedropping a few into my cup of joe then add the sugar and milk.. it works well for me.. some hate the oily taste.. 

fwiw here is a good reason to love medibles.. MOST folks need .25g to get a nice 4 hour effect.. most j's are 1g or more.. making medibles takes a bit of simple reading about decarbing and using some peanut butter to make a firecracker.. if you kids have not had that yet.. run to the cooking forum and have at it..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

wake and bake mondays!! let's get this morning started off right,... fire in da hole!!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it

[video=youtube;PI0aPyuLJUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI0aPyuLJUU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ymuWb8xtCsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymuWb8xtCsc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;W_-qRcHAhzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_-qRcHAhzk[/video]


----------



## eltaro (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea I'm awake but haven't baked...need to make some friends in Miami...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 12, 2013)

can't beat that first buzz of the morning. Mornin peoples!
[video=youtube;T_qqTxhXy7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_qqTxhXy7k&list=PL000C008A8DC8AAB8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;byos2Tr5KrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byos2Tr5KrM[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;RfOYvrpbSYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfOYvrpbSYc[/video]

Good morning riu. I bet ya haven't heard this before.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;VHCRc1VPH6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHCRc1VPH6o[/video]
prolly posted this before.. but its awesome


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 12, 2013)

match box said:


> [video=youtube;RfOYvrpbSYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfOYvrpbSYc[/video]
> 
> Good morning riu. I bet ya haven't heard this before.



Bet I have. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;byos2Tr5KrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byos2Tr5KrM[/video]


I still have the ticket stub from where I saw them back in the 70s. May 1977. One of the best if not the best concert I have ever attended.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)

When match box & Stillbuzzin posted Hoagy it reminded me of my grandfather and I was flooded with memories, so I hope you don't if I post one in his honour.
[video=youtube_share;xPXwkWVEIIw]http://youtu.be/xPXwkWVEIIw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

i slept 7 hrs and it's feels so good i'm gonna have some pop with my wake and bake 
[video=youtube;x3ov9USxVxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3ov9USxVxY[/video]


EDIT: yeah i'd hit that


----------



## gioua (Mar 12, 2013)

Morning Kids.... had my canna coffee early this am and needed a J a bit later on.. 

grabbed a juicy juice.. (yeah that's what we call anything in a foil juice pouch.. I guess.? ) I thought we had some capri suns but this kool aid crap is just bad.. ugh..... 

today's pic and vid








flashback 70's commercial for the older folks 

[video=youtube;nBeUGqeYsQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBeUGqeYsQg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> When Stillbuzzin posted Hoagy it reminded me of my grandfather and I was flooded with memories, so I hope you don't if I post one in his honour.
> [video=youtube_share;xPXwkWVEIIw]http://youtu.be/xPXwkWVEIIw[/video]


My grand parents in law celebrated 70 years of marrige a few years back and my MIL brought me their wedding albums and I got to make a slideshow of all their pictures on dvd set to this tune + other GMB tunes.. per their request.. always loved GMB

ETA..

I was over there the other day and gramps is 92.. and well pee's about that many times per hour now.. so.. gramps gets up to go to the bathroom and gma says "again?" and kinda snorts 

gramps says "I swear to God woman" in a whisper and walks away... 
gma kinda is hard of hearing so.. she missed it.. was the 1st time I had seen him kinda upset..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

Wake n bake time, and in the words of the great Doc.. Fire in da hole 

[video=youtube_share;gzdWPwVTWsI]http://youtu.be/gzdWPwVTWsI[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids.... had my canna coffee early this am and needed a J a bit later on..
> 
> grabbed a juicy juice.. (yeah that's what we call anything in a foil juice pouch.. I guess.? ) I thought we had some capri suns but this kool aid crap is just bad.. ugh.....
> 
> ...


Whachu talkin bout willis... Kool aid jammers rock


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

Found it .. had to use it..

[video=youtube_share;Qw9oX-kZ_9k]http://youtu.be/Qw9oX-kZ_9k[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 12, 2013)

you can fight my kids for em.. I dont like em.. not this tropical punch crap at least.. not sure if I have had others.. dont get me wrong I loved kool aid as kid.. but then again.. we were navy brats and lucky to see a soda unless we ourselves purchased it.. my folks never had it in the house.. but were somehow ok with us adding 18 cups of sugar to 1 cup of water.. lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> you can fight my kids for em.. I dont like em.. not this tropical punch crap at least.. not sure if I have had others.. dont get me wrong I loved kool aid as kid.. but then again.. we were navy brats and lucky to see a soda unless we ourselves purchased it.. my folks never had it in the house.. but were somehow ok with us adding 18 cups of sugar to 1 cup of water.. lol


Same here, Mom set up a 2 gal Coleman Water Cooler on the washing machine so we wouldn't have to keep opening the fridg. Loved those Dixie cups!

Good Morning All! 
Dogs are walked girls are fed. lets take care of head.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> you can fight my kids for em.. I dont like em.. not this tropical punch crap at least.. not sure if I have had others.. dont get me wrong I loved kool aid as kid.. but then again.. we were navy brats and lucky to see a soda unless we ourselves purchased it.. my folks never had it in the house.. but were somehow ok with us adding 18 cups of sugar to 1 cup of water.. lol


Yea there always in my house for kids school lunches, they love em. I only like the cherry and grape lol.


----------



## gioua (Mar 12, 2013)

round two.... 

had some chores to do and no motivation to do them. 
Here is some Orange Crush next to my mommy carmelisous (she was planted 11-26-12 last thru our "winter" and now flowering she is too small now so she gets to reveg.. have 2 others in veg that I need to get clones from.. this plant was a clone and produced one single seed last year.. loved the taste of this stuff and only got about 2 jars worth last year.. it went first and FAST!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> round two....
> 
> had some chores to do and no motivation to do them.
> Here is some Orange Crush next to my mommy carmelisous (she was planted 11-26-12 last thru our "winter" and now flowering she is too small now so she gets to reveg.. have 2 others in veg that I need to get clones from.. this plant was a clone and produced one single seed last year.. loved the taste of this stuff and only got about 2 jars worth last year.. it went first and FAST!


Picture caption should be "Novel co2 generator.

Buenos Dias mi amigos! Hoy empieza muy bien!

[video=youtube;XAhTt60W7qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAhTt60W7qo[/video]

I miss South America. I need a nice Brazilian strain, to take me back.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 12, 2013)

i wish people had names for their bud, the stuff i have now is light green and super sticky. only takes a couple of puffs before you start feelin it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 


"it's a little bit funny, this feeling inside. I'm not one of those, who can easily hide. I don't have much money, but boy if I did, I'd buy a big house where we both could live. if I was a sculpter, but then again no. or a man who makes potions in a travelling show. I know it's not much but it's the best I can do. my gift is my song and this ones for you"...


[video=youtube;mTa8U0Wa0q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!!
> 
> 
> "it's a little bit funny, this feeling inside. I'm not one of those, who can easily hide. I don't have much money, but boy if I did, I'd buy a big house where we both could live. if I was a sculpter, but then again no. or a man who makes potions in a travelling show. I know it's not much but it's the best I can do. my gift is my song and this ones for you"...
> ...


Good one! I really liked him back then ...before he got all cartoonish


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Good one! I really liked him back then ...before he got all cartoonish


i agree.. elton john could sing and jam out on keys.. but with all that $$ why didnt he ever fix that gap in his teeth
[video=youtube;dmF6vmUVSsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmF6vmUVSsc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;SBS-fGJUVNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBS-fGJUVNY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2013)

Naps are great! wake and bake at 6 pm.


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning Kiddo's!!

1st to post today.. which can only mean one thing.... you f'rs got sleep 

up at 3 am.. SSS and had one lit by 3:50 am take that 4:20!


today's pic and vid
some more orange crush mixed with some SQ







some INXS.. 

[video=youtube;VFUEgFdP5zE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFUEgFdP5zE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;qORYO0atB6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g[/video]



edit: It still depresses the hell out of me that MCA is gone.


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

I almost posted a Beastie boys vid this am too.. 

I saw it on something yesterday and thought of them...

[video=youtube;__zoCMZVN9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__zoCMZVN9w[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1GyiUEwtlQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GyiUEwtlQY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;RDnlU6rPfwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDnlU6rPfwY[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;qAqYMhXuydU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAqYMhXuydU[/video]

Good morning smoking a little scissor hash this morning. I eat a 1/2 gr. of hash this morning and I ready for the day.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;eimgRedLkkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eimgRedLkkU[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 13, 2013)

match box said:


> [video=youtube;qAqYMhXuydU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAqYMhXuydU[/video]
> 
> Good morning smoking a little scissor hash this morning. I eat a 1/2 gr. of hash this morning and I ready for the day.


Love me some scissor hash! gonna be a couple months before I have some though. lol
*Good morning wake and bakers!!*


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 13, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Naps are great! wake and bake at 6 pm.


Good idea! I'm goin to try that today


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;1GyiUEwtlQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GyiUEwtlQY[/video]


I generally listen to the stuff the folks have been posting here.. esp the new artists or folks I dont know about.. I may sound like an old old fart here.. never heard this song or this group.. reminded me of lynyrd skynyrd good stuff!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;WDxSgq88Clw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDxSgq88Clw&amp;list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]
yeh buddy, it's almost bobbaque time back home


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 13, 2013)

Now where are my rollerskates??
[video=youtube_share;SBJ5FsklZXQ]http://youtu.be/SBJ5FsklZXQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2013)

gioua said:


> I generally listen to the stuff the folks have been posting here.. esp the new artists or folks I dont know about.. I may sound like an old old fart here.. never heard this song or this group.. reminded me of lynyrd skynyrd good stuff!


moe is awesome!!!! one of my favorites to go see.. they get down and jam dude
[video=youtube;2r8-BkWobVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r8-BkWobVg[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

Good mornin' lets get this day started!!!1 

[video=youtube_share;E0E0ynyIUsg]http://youtu.be/E0E0ynyIUsg[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

and i think ill add this also.. cuz its the next song im listening to...

[video=youtube_share;EqQuihD0hoI]http://youtu.be/EqQuihD0hoI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2013)

the first time i seen more.. i was in philly and we were on acid, i never heard of this band.. they blew me away.. 
first moe show i ever seen.. http://archive.org/details/moe2007-02-10.flac16


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;YW8qQAe0EcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW8qQAe0EcA[/video]

Not baked, but certainly awake.... and working.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 13, 2013)

I missed a couple days of riu and man, there is just no way to catch up on all the threads lol. 

My ipod wouldn't let me get on riu to make a wake n bake post earlier, so doing it now . I spent my morning burning bowls by the beach with my girl. It's times like this that I appreciate the hot weather in TX.. Oh and the motel had the best waffels ever, like no joke. They were the shit.. 

This thread needs some dio.
[video=youtube;Y6IPBN6ARkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6IPBN6ARkE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 13, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I missed a couple days of riu and man, there is just no way to catch up on all the threads lol.
> 
> My ipod wouldn't let me get on riu to make a wake n bake post earlier, so doing it now . I spent my morning burning bowls by the beach with my girl. It's times like this that I appreciate the hot weather in TX.. Oh and the motel had the best waffels ever, like no joke. They were the shit..
> 
> ...


buds, beach, and breakfast! it don't get no better does it, Hep. I hear ya on the waffles too....ya never know do you. 
I've had some damn good grub in country diners and gas stations.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HSj1S05NVvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSj1S05NVvY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;zqFpHMoE1ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqFpHMoE1ag[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2013)

balactus showed me this a while ago.. 
[video=youtube;rhMFKQnU0Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhMFKQnU0Ok[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HFCymUJBwU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFCymUJBwU4[/video]

Good morning all.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 14, 2013)

match box said:


> [video=youtube;HFCymUJBwU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFCymUJBwU4[/video]
> 
> Good morning all.


Excellent! Now I'm awake...g'mornin.


----------



## gioua (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning kids! Here comes the sun... 

Today's pic and vid.. 







[video=youtube;AqC_Gma221M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqC_Gma221M[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 14, 2013)

a little bit frosty this morning but a beautiful day. 
I've got sunshine..... 
[video=youtube;ltRwmgYEUr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8&list=PLFBDB90EB97E4650F[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;N-tRXewCAmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4913gaj0_4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4913gaj0_4w[/video]

I like to mix (in the joint, not the plant) blueberry and x cheese. I call it the breakfast mix.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Just gettin up from my nap I had this morning.. time to blaze 

[video=youtube_share;z_L4RtU1iRg]http://youtu.be/z_L4RtU1iRg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning all! When I get up late, it's the g/f's choice.
[video=youtube;jOGFUGBAH9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOGFUGBAH9U[/video]
She'll be leaving soon......


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 14, 2013)

In the mean time lets go get freak'n high....morning!
[video=youtube_share;TDkhl-CgETg]http://youtu.be/TDkhl-CgETg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;v8aAsqioq1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8aAsqioq1M[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

tolerance break over 
[video=youtube;Sa6bI_95G9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6bI_95G9I[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2013)

couple jimi hendrix songs this morning
[video=youtube;_742k-ExYwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_742k-ExYwA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;s9MszVE7aR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=s9MszVE7aR4&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 15, 2013)

Morning Kiddo's!! Up and at em!! 



Today's pic and Vid







[video=youtube;SGnZxcS7VKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGnZxcS7VKA[/video]



I never thought I would miss hearing this from the loud speakers from the Sub base...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally Friday!! ... ( it *is* friday isn't it?)
[video=youtube;ecPQdiOIbbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecPQdiOIbbQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;xuHg3WcwZSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuHg3WcwZSQ[/video]

Good morning. I had to go with another from axis bold as love. I hope you all have a great week end.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 15, 2013)

match box said:


> [video=youtube;xuHg3WcwZSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuHg3WcwZSQ[/video]
> 
> Good morning. I had to go with another from axis bold as love. I hope you all have a great week end.


Always a good choice. I almost went there!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 15, 2013)

my favorite Santana video ever
[video=youtube;ACdwCIld3kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE&list=PL4B5C597AA3484234[/video]
Buenas dias....Despierta y Cocer


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 15, 2013)

Morning has broken through 
[video=youtube_share;GXiX2bj3-q4]http://youtu.be/GXiX2bj3-q4[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 15, 2013)

Good mornin' Ill roll with some Nazareth this morning too why not.

[video=youtube_share;soDZBW-1P04]http://youtu.be/soDZBW-1P04[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

Dodging that creeping darkness, one toke at a time. I love the art in this video.

[video=youtube;G8ToHGxWGxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ToHGxWGxY[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2013)

bake on 
[video=youtube;227m9lw5CcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=227m9lw5CcI[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dodging that creeping darkness, one toke at a time. I love the art in this video.
> 
> [video=youtube;G8ToHGxWGxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ToHGxWGxY[/video]



Totally agree thanks for sharing


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 15, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> my favorite Santana video ever
> [video=youtube;ACdwCIld3kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE&list=PL4B5C597AA3484234[/video]
> Buenas dias....Despierta y Cocer


Carlos has to be one of the best all time performers


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2013)

I am high, been high since I waked n baked this morning....jus sayin. 

[video=youtube;Zzrh5GftgzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzrh5GftgzM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to see ya chiceh. We miss you around these parts


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Good to see ya chiceh. We miss you around these parts


I am never far away, just reading more than posting.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 16, 2013)

And nobody misses me... sniff sniff

[video=youtube;Z3bCWRLS6Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3bCWRLS6Eo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

Good morning. It's another beautiful Saturday.

[video=youtube;YWSevt_i51w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWSevt_i51w[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;DZHOm_ohvTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHOm_ohvTE[/video]

Good morning to all and lets get stoned.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 16, 2013)

lol

[video=youtube;b-_PHQ8sSvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-_PHQ8sSvA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;TPhnOKmhbBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPhnOKmhbBw[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning Kids!

today's pics and vid








some SQ canna-peanut butter made this yesterday and needed it again this am... 







Life's been good



[video=youtube;BXWvKDSwvls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good morning and happy saturday. Hope it's a good one for you guys, sure feels good to me 
[video=youtube;4bt_-R5LInU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 16, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I am never far away, just reading more than posting.


Aww she watches over us, like an angel.. Like a chilled out, stoned, angel.. Good morning chiceh


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

I love heart.

[video=youtube;IeEA9yuZ2G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeEA9yuZ2G8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQ41hqlV0Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ41hqlV0Kk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Morning...yes it's roundabout that time 
[video=youtube_share;Xql99I1VSdI]http://youtu.be/Xql99I1VSdI[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids!
> 
> today's pics and vid
> 
> ...


Someones into the PB again!! Time to mow the lawn, play with the dogs, wash the dogs, give the car an oil change, play with the dogs, re shingle the roof, re caulk the bathtub then play with the dogs. Stuff gave me energy like never before anyway lmao.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

Good mornin'! Feeling extra fine this am. 

[video=youtube_share;lj9FVlEtknU]http://youtu.be/lj9FVlEtknU[/video]


----------



## prosperian (Mar 16, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Good mornin'! Feeling extra fine this am.


Good afternoon Eclipse, good to see you up and kicking. 

Took a vape hit of my curing AK47 first grow last night. So nice. Can't wait to try her again, very soon.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Good afternoon Eclipse, good to see you up and kicking.
> 
> Took a vape hit of my curing AK47 first grow last night. So nice. Can't wait to try her again, very soon.


Thats my kind of lineup! Gonna have a bunch of those myself after this weekend!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like I'm one of the first up today. I'll start the coffee, good morning everybody.

[video=youtube;mDYNuD4CwlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDYNuD4CwlI[/video]

Let the baking begin.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2013)

Good Morning All, Strong black Vietnam tea and S.A.G.E from last year.


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2013)

No special reason, I just want it to be. About to smoke myself retarded.

Great song, enjoy! 

[video=youtube;BXpdmKELE1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXpdmKELE1k[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 17, 2013)

Good Sunday morning Kids...


Today's pic and Vid.. I am not really sure if I or someone else posted I'm Alright.. 

but needs to be posted again...








Now with MORE Gopher!!!

[video=youtube;WaSUyYSQie8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSUyYSQie8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 17, 2013)

^ save the world great!
song never heard of the group and loved the min 1:04-end.. notice cat lovers? it was DOGS... fwiw.. they need more dogs in that vid!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 17, 2013)

Good morning my friends and try not to sing along 
[video=youtube_share;e5MAg_yWsq8]http://youtu.be/e5MAg_yWsq8[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Morning  
[video=youtube;wNRH7_Kd5Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNRH7_Kd5Yc[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 17, 2013)

Good morning. These are some great tunes to wake and bake to this morning.
Happy St. Paddy's day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;To-TNnzZfu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To-TNnzZfu0[/video]

On the reggae channel. Heard it as I toked after I woke up. Good morning RIU, may your joints stay lit and your weed stay dank.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 17, 2013)

Good mornin' So I was wondering if its possible to still wake n bake if I'm still high from the night before...
I'm not even half way done yet =(


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2013)

songs about paul mccartney
[video=youtube;4mprAKT27C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mprAKT27C0[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

wake up in here! i'm going the 420god route today and smoke myself disabled. 
i think i am still high from last night and the hippie festival i went to. met a guy that owns 3 hydroponics shops, need i say more 

[video=youtube;1N29vkIT3eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N29vkIT3eo[/video]

yeah i'd hit that


----------



## Steve French (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;GsMqjkuPMCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsMqjkuPMCY[/video]

There's one for the occasion. Learned er up on guitar yesterday so I could drunkenly play it while getting liquored up.


----------



## Ganju (Mar 17, 2013)

WAke N Bake with morning sex makes the heart right


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 17, 2013)

Nascar and lots of bowls, I love Sundays!!


----------



## prosperian (Mar 17, 2013)

Ganju said:


> WAke N Bake with morning sex makes the heart right


Right there with you...figuratively...otherwise it would be an orgy, and I'm not into that.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 17, 2013)

Smoking some Cheese a friend of a friend brought back from Cali, wish I knew whose strain it was, some really good stuff. Not what I would consider a morning smoke as I don't want to get off the couch  Good shit!

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

Ganju said:


> WAke N Bake with morning sex makes the heart right


you said it pal. 17th post and it's golden


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, I baked earlier and got side tracked. Morning all! (< man it took a long time to write that)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 18, 2013)

ugh woke up too early, baked, starting my tolerance break all over again 
[video=youtube;3SpzRIhKJhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SpzRIhKJhQ[/video]

yeah her too


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2013)

Coffee, better life thanks to chemistry. Morning all!


----------



## gioua (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning kids 

almost forgot to post one this am.. and it's still early.. some bubba k and coffee how can this day get better!










Some Journey.. had no idea till a few mins ago this song has a religious meaning to it. and I have heard it many times in the past.. odd ..

[video=youtube;Q6oCg2JClA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6oCg2JClA4[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 18, 2013)

Good morning. I hope we have all recovered from the green beer.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;LrrGKR8Xii4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrGKR8Xii4[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola. Kids are back to school w00t!! Thats cause for celebration all in it self, Fire in da hole 

[video=youtube_share;387ZDGSKVSg]http://youtu.be/387ZDGSKVSg[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Hola. Kids are back to school w00t!! Thats cause for celebration all in it self, Fire in da hole
> 
> [video=youtube_share;387ZDGSKVSg]http://youtu.be/387ZDGSKVSg[/video]


I did this song in grade school for my talent competition. Needless to say, I did NOT come in first place...


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> I did this song in grade school for my talent competition. Needless to say, I did NOT come in first place...


haha that's awesome dude! I never had enough guts to get up on stage, like ever... slight case of stage fright for me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 18, 2013)

It feels so fucking good to be off tonight  .. and even better to take off my shoes! ahhh

Awesome choice gioua, gonna load some bubba myself, play one of these songs and kick off my wake n bake. 

[video=youtube;RwUGSYDKUxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwUGSYDKUxU[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 18, 2013)

Good morning RIU
[youtube]x8Cob3ief1U[/youtube]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 18, 2013)

Good morning wake n bake nation! I woke up this morning hearing this one
[video=youtube;3mt_HTeERRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mt_HTeERRg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 18, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Good morning RIU
> [youtube]x8Cob3ief1U[/youtube]


excellent! I saw this guy in concert....1973 I guess. He put on a *great* show....spent as much time tellin stories as singing.


----------



## gioua (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> I did this song in grade school for my talent competition. Needless to say, I did NOT come in first place...


he is one of many to recently have a seizure while performing.. 

Lil Wayne is the latest celebrity to be hospitalized following seizures. It&#8217;s an absolutely terrifying medical emergency, one that most of us will never encounter in our lives. Why, then, are we seeing it in young, seemingly healthy stars? Let&#8217;s take a look at some of the more notable cases.

In October 2012, the rapper suffered from &#8220;seizure-like symptoms&#8221; but his reps were quick to dismiss the mid-flight crisis as &#8220;a severe migraine and dehydration.&#8221; 

It&#8217;s now being reported that, on March 12, 2013, Lil Wayne suffered &#8220;multiple seizures&#8221; after shooting a music video.

Kelly Osbourne
This one shocked a lot of people. Kelly Osbourne, the daughter of Ozzy and Sharon Osbourne, was on the set of her show, Fashion Police, when she collapsed and slid out of her chair while apparently having a seizure. 

Rick Ross
Almost exactly a year before Lil Wayne, Rick Ross had two seizures in the same day, both times on a plane. During the first one, which occurred in the morning, he was actually unconscious and needed CPR.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> he is one of many to recently have a seizure while performing..
> 
> Lil Wayne is the latest celebrity to be hospitalized following seizures. It&#8217;s an absolutely terrifying medical emergency, one that most of us will never encounter in our lives. Why, then, are we seeing it in young, seemingly healthy stars? Let&#8217;s take a look at some of the more notable cases.
> 
> ...


now if only justin fucking beiber would have one of these...

joking aside.. that sucks. it must be the new wave of designer drugs these folks are using.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> now if only justin fucking beiber would have one of these...


lmfao! 
id like to add this
[video=youtube_share;i81Pj7YLhp0]http://youtu.be/i81Pj7YLhp0[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> now if only justin fucking beiber would have one of these...
> 
> joking aside.. that sucks. it must be the new wave of designer drugs these folks are using.


Yeh there must be some correlation. Have they run tests on the effects of being arrogant, conspicuous douchebags on your likelihood to get seizures?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> now if only justin fucking beiber would have one of these...
> 
> joking aside.. that sucks. it must be the new wave of designer drugs these folks are using.


I've seen a downfall in beiber jokes on the internet. So just use it in moderation and it'll be funny.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;PArF9k2SbQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PArF9k2SbQk[/video]


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Mar 18, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Yeh there must be some correlation. Have they run tests on the effects of being arrogant, conspicuous douchebags on your likelihood to get seizures?


It's the syrup...(liquid codeine,hydro codeine ,promethazine ...) dj screw and pimp c died from it...it's normal down here to see people drinking PURPLE SPRITES...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtysouthgenetics said:


> It's the syrup...(liquid codeine,hydro codeine ,promethazine ...) dj screw and pimp c died from it...it's normal down here to see people drinking PURPLE SPRITES...


thatd explain rick and wayne but what about bieb lol


----------



## jaydub13 (Mar 18, 2013)

The rediculous part is Lil Wayne did a PSA and explained his use of promethazine... Saying he had a condition that warranted it. Sad days...


----------



## gioua (Mar 18, 2013)

jaydub13 said:


> The rediculous part is Lil Wayne did a PSA and explained his use of promethazine... Saying he had a condition that warranted it. Sad days...


yes the condition was called "dependency "


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> excellent! I saw this guy in concert....1973 I guess. He put on a *great* show....spent as much time tellin stories as singing.


Was it in So. Cal? I had to leave that one, bad acid LOL!


----------



## jaydub13 (Mar 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> yes the condition was called "dependency "


He was losing sleep... lol whatever... I don't really buy it.

fast forward to about 5:30 [video=youtube;GYm9ZFFfbbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYm9ZFFfbbo[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Was it in So. Cal? I had to leave that one, bad acid LOL!


No, it was in Albuquerque. I didn't do acid for that one, just pot. Maybe that's why I liked it so much. It's definitely a better pot concert. real low key and personal.
Hendrix and Zep though....those were acid concerts!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 18, 2013)

love a bit of inspiration first thing in the morning nothing like a bit of maryj to put things into perspective


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2013)

Waking at this hour not so good, I'm blessed to have Meds.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;YkADj0TPrJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2013)

Morning Kiddo's!! 


finally went a got me another roller.. last one is in bad shape and held together with a piece of scotch tape.. 

Today's pic and vid... 

Keep them doggies movin' Rawhide!









[video=youtube;pkXN_IKqgDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkXN_IKqgDY[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola, wake up today to a really crappy day outside. I want spring to come already!

[video=youtube_share;Mynzbmrtp9I]http://youtu.be/Mynzbmrtp9I[/video]


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 19, 2013)

supposed to be matching my dealer this morning but i might just end up facing a joint to myself if he takes any longer.


----------



## match box (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow I slept in today. It's funny how music can put ya in a place from your past. Thank you and have a good day no matter what it's like out side. Your baked in side.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 19, 2013)

match box said:


> Wow I slept in today. It's funny how music can put ya in a place from your past. Thank you and have a good day no matter what it's like out side. Your baked in side.


you come off as the kind of person that people want to run into early in the day, you compliment them in some way, and that persons day is awesome from that point on. lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 19, 2013)

hes like a walking talking pick me up lol


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have blue eyes?
[video=youtube_share;BfuWXRZe9yA]http://youtu.be/BfuWXRZe9yA[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 19, 2013)

match box said:


> Wow I slept in today. It's funny how music can put ya in a place from your past. Thank you and have a good day no matter what it's like out side. Your baked in side.


Yes very baked, and off stuff that's only been drying for 2 days, not even in jars yet (yup couldn't resist).

Sure is nice to get to sleep in isn't it. Usually, the only time I get to sleep in is when I forget to set the alarm.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;UaEC-lWSlmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaEC-lWSlmI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2013)

Sleeping in 3 hr shifts makes twice as much baking! Morning all!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;pezOZCkXLrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pezOZCkXLrQ[/video]

mornin


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning, everyone. I see I'm not the first one up. We're going with a dark Indian Nilgiri this fine spring morning in the Midwest. Just a taste of Nightshade ISO. Have a great day all!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 20, 2013)

I can wake up this early. Just aint enough medication in my system. I have bee hitting the zannies kinda a lot though.but life is stressing me out right now so ill pop another, hit another nd go back to bed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

it appears that i have reached the age where one requires less sleep. i don't know how this happened. i was just skating 
[video=youtube;xQBKUPwG_Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQBKUPwG_Gk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning Kids..

I rolled a J last night with some Bubba K.. this is the 2nd seed I have found.. the 1st one is a Mommy now and hoping this will be fem as well.. love getting a few seeds from my plants.. 

today's pic and vid









[video=youtube;2v5d3WHVQFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v5d3WHVQFY[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 20, 2013)

^you seem to have the grasp of rolling but why do a considerable amount of americans roll like the lowest sig? ie. no roach/crutch... just sucking on paper like a fool


----------



## gioua (Mar 20, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ^you seem to have the grasp of rolling but why do a considerable amount of americans roll like the lowest sig? ie. no roach/crutch... just sucking on paper like a fool


I cant roll without a roller or a pre rolled cone joint.. I add the paper filter for a few reasons.. 
I hate having roaches so I smoke till close to the end of the j then usually toss it or save for a hit later on in the day.
I smoke cigs so the paper filter feels more normal 
I can roll smaller j's by using a larger filter.. helps me use less I always feel obligated to finish the entire J no matter if I needed just a few puffs..


----------



## match box (Mar 20, 2013)

Good morning I wish those little guys would come to my house and roll a J for me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ^you seem to have the grasp of rolling but why do a considerable amount of americans roll like the lowest sig? ie. no roach/crutch... just sucking on paper like a fool


i use an el roacho clipo foreign guy, no waste, no filter, no fooling


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 20, 2013)

Just smoke it to the end, no filter, no nothing.. so you burn your fingers, so what =P .. jokes..

Anyway, good mornin' its a good day for me today... why?

Well because I didn't blow myself up making oil and get to enjoy it today! (My absolute favorite, hands down!)



[video=youtube_share;a3QAHZicSjQ]http://youtu.be/a3QAHZicSjQ[/video]


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

i could do with a few of those guys and maybe a parrot so i can just chill while the parrot gives out orders and the little guys keep rollin


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning my friends...this is my favorite version of Eleanor, the strings are more front and center which makes for a very intense melody. If you're a Beatles fan or not the LOVE album is an amazing rework of the original master copies and I suggest you get it....A day in the life 
[video=youtube_share;wcOnNY_VbXY]http://youtu.be/wcOnNY_VbXY/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGxF_L_hwRQ&feature=share&list=PL2FAD519543D3423C[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Do you have blue eyes?
> [video=youtube_share;BfuWXRZe9yA]http://youtu.be/BfuWXRZe9yA[/video]


Nope, my eyes look a bit red for some reason


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 20, 2013)

I back mojo, good album 

[video=youtube;IG2zgWdYgCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG2zgWdYgCY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 20, 2013)

I forgot all about Coolio.. he still around.. ?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I forgot all about Coolio.. he still around.. ?


Yea I forgot about him till the other day, I don't think he does much these days. Maybe random guest appearances.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I saw Coolio on Celebrity Apprentice the other night and Wife Swap with the lead singer of Sugar Ray. Times are rough. 



[video=youtube;4AognXgM9FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AognXgM9FQ[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 21, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I think I saw Coolio on Celebrity Apprentice the other night and Wife Swap with the lead singer of Sugar Ray. Times are rough.


Yea that's right, he was on Celebrity Apprentice. On wife swap, he swapped wives with Mark McGrath... Times must be rough indeed... lol


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 21, 2013)

Good mornin' wake n bakers. Time to indulge in some oil.. this shits got some serious kick! 



[video=youtube_share;y-NXLOwUgRg]http://youtu.be/y-NXLOwUgRg[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;yRhq-yO1KN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRhq-yO1KN8[/video]

Good morning this is a nice mellow tune to start the day.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

Morning Kids!

Today's pic and vid... 

Yesterday I finally got around to cloning from my lil mommies and took 4 each from a Bubba Kush, Carmel and an unknown sat dom 








Parody from a Tommy James & the Shondells song but we all know it from the hot red head Tiffany! and she is still smoking hot too..


[video=youtube;1kw_d3d0XAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kw_d3d0XAo[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 21, 2013)

lol, Weird Al shit is so funnny...

[video=youtube_share;xo74Dn7W_pA]http://youtu.be/xo74Dn7W_pA[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;i48o5Ss9VlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i48o5Ss9VlI[/video]

Yummy bakin' for breakfast. I'm not high, I'm stoned.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

back in the 80's I got my first walkman.. and my first casstte.. Steve Winwood.. I listened to this entire album all the way from CT to NY on a school trip - loved every song on it..

[video=youtube;fWptXUblA4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWptXUblA4E[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 21, 2013)

Morning All!

Reflecting on the problems of my life.....it all requires change, some easy, some not.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 21, 2013)

Woke up four hours ago feeling sick, so I called work, told them I was staying home, and then went back to bed. This is my second attempt to get up today. A bong hit or two is making it do-able.

[video=youtube;QdMEQ2fU7HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA[/video]

Good morning.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 21, 2013)

....*Light's propane torch, inserts bong wand into flame, maryjane is in my brain; now I can't complain.

[video=youtube_share;0Zr03aD1EMw]http://youtu.be/0Zr03aD1EMw[/video]
First post in this thread, 
Jah bless everyone; I love my life....​


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;knb3PfmrkG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knb3PfmrkG0[/video]


Feelin kind of crappy today but its March and I cant wait for tomorrow. 




*Go Green! *


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Morning Kids... bit past 4:20am and been up since 3am.. ready for the day as best as I can..

Evil Roxy Dog is watching.. always watching..








Love Phil and is there anyone who does not like Genesis? 

[video=youtube;ZujuYiweht8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZujuYiweht8[/video]



I must've dreamed a thousand dreams
Been haunted by a million screams
But I can hear the marching feet
They're moving into the street.

Now did you read the news today
They say the danger's gone away
But I can see the fire's still alight
There burning into the night.

There's too many men
Too many people
Making too many problems
And not much love to go round
Can't you see
This is a land of confusion.

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in.

Ooh Superman where are you now
When everything's gone wrong somehow
The men of steel, the men of power
Are losing control by the hour.

This is the time
This is the place
So we look for the future
But there's not much love to go round
Tell me why, this is a land of confusion.

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in.

I remember long ago -
Ooh when the sun was shining
Yes and the stars were bright
All through the night
And the sound of your laughter
As I held you tight
So long ago -

I won't be coming home tonight
My generation will put it right
We're not just making promises
That we know, we'll never keep.

Too many men
There's too many people
Making too many problems
And not much love to go round
Can't you see
This is a land of confusion.

Now this is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth fighting for.

This is the world we live in
And these are the names we're given
Stand up and let's start showing
Just where our lives are going to.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice song choice gioua. Just looked up Phil on google... The dude looks nothing like he did 15 years ago. Seeing a current picture I wouldn't know it was him.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing quite like a nice joint and a blowjob first thing in the morning!

[video=youtube_share;NTdU9m3nhu8]http://youtu.be/NTdU9m3nhu8[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;n6j4TGqVl5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6j4TGqVl5g[/video]

Good morning. Ya life is good. My wife won tickets to see cirque du soleil tonight. It will be almost like the Ed Sullivan show. Ya have to be old to remember ol Ed. Have a good day guy's.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids... bit past 4:20am and been up since 3am.. ready for the day as best as I can..
> 
> Evil Roxy Dog is watching.. always watching..
> 
> ...


This is what I enjoyed in school, not quite mainstream in 74.
[video=youtube;AFBY4dvoISc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFBY4dvoISc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Nothing quite like a nice joint and a blowjob first thing in the morning!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NTdU9m3nhu8]http://youtu.be/NTdU9m3nhu8[/video]


on the same wave length today.. just posted that in the music section too.. totally forgot all about that song till this am.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/music/602524-80-s-tunes-bring-you-42.html#post8851685

Genesis is like the Band Chicago.. not a bad tune in the mix


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> on the same wave length today.. just posted that in the music section too.. totally forgot all about that song till this am..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/music/602524-80-s-tunes-bring-you-42.html#post8851685
> 
> Genesis is like the Band Chicago.. not a bad tune in the mix


haha, great minds think alike eh.

Ive actually listened to a bunch of Phil Collins songs this morning so far sense you first posted that one song. I had forgotten about a lot of the songs.

Nice 80's trip this am!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 22, 2013)

Time to crank it up! Good morning everyone.
[video=youtube;8QghwNqlCRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QghwNqlCRE&list=PL33B179C64A554BAE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XWjVffR5EdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWjVffR5EdM[/video]
i read the news today oh boy


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;hER5c2y2kq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hER5c2y2kq4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> This is what I enjoyed in school, not quite mainstream in 74.



that song always reminded me of this.. for some odd reason..

[video=youtube;FlHB0ihtGEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlHB0ihtGEo[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 22, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Nothing quite like a nice joint and a blowjob first thing in the morning!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NTdU9m3nhu8]http://youtu.be/NTdU9m3nhu8[/video]


I sure can't argue with that!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2013)

\[video=youtube;Zj2KV2ETO3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj2KV2ETO3g[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;pqB64HLJr_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqB64HLJr_g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

Good morning. It's Friday (yea!) and I hope everyone has an excellent day.

[video=youtube;9DkaRUtp3w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkaRUtp3w8[/video]


----------



## leeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Surfs up with the wifey on a cool friday morning with bowl in hand... nothing better!!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Lk9whS0hrE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk9whS0hrE4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 22, 2013)

Good Morning and shine on you crazy diamonds
[video=youtube_share;BLKiMbC6s2k]http://youtu.be/BLKiMbC6s2k[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2013)

Concrete all day long!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

Good Morning, my friends. I see I'm the first one up today. Wakey no bakey this fine morning. Too much to do but later now....we have a "special" rolled. One of those primo bud ones with the slender core of stinky ISO LSD hash. My hands are sticky from rolling it. It sits on the counter liked a cocked weapon, waiting........


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 23, 2013)

way too early for a Saturday but here I am. ....starting off kind of slow
[video=youtube;J71FLwVNps8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J71FLwVNps8[/video]
Good morning folks, time to bake.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 23, 2013)

awww yeah kiddo's I have no idea what im smoking this morning but it works! On to fifa 13 and the x-box live animals it attracts!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;il8g1Rbs7AQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il8g1Rbs7AQ[/video]

mornin


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

Good morning all.
Ahh, another sweet weekend has arrived. Hope everybody has a great one.

[video=youtube;lJmBPCYt5LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmBPCYt5LY[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 23, 2013)

ok, 2 cups of coffee and a pop tart and I'm starting to move around a little better ...Anybody else ready for summer? 
[video=youtube;FywZX4-p8pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FywZX4-p8pw[/video]


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Mar 23, 2013)

Morning from tha dirty....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2013)

Good morning RIU, Wake n Bake time . In honour of The Wall, released 40 years ago, enjoy it. I wish I still had the vinyl to really listen to it. 

[video=youtube;jBv5MDhLwj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBv5MDhLwj4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2013)

dirtysouthgenetics said:


> Morning from tha dirty....


Whats that I see in your TGA jar?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey you punks....turn that up!!!
[video=youtube_share;EDNzQ3CXspU]http://youtu.be/EDNzQ3CXspU[/video]
Morning all


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Mar 23, 2013)

Lemon gas...a strain I have had a clone of for 3yrs...it's from the D.C.area..finally got a good deisel male to backcross it with..and it was successful ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

PF was always my favorite. I remember this concert live. A rare concert when I did not have to drive. I flew as high as the pig. Still get goose-bumps when I listen, What a great memory for this morning. Thanks


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn! I can't stop liking posts in this thread.. Good morning everybody  
Been too busy lately, gonna sloooooowww down this morning though 

song
[video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok.. I made it!!

Great Saturday morning Kiddo's.. 

Today's pic and vid..


Coffee + Pretzel Crisps + canna Peanutbutter... = 







I got to the part where they sing.. A man selling Ice Cream.. and instantly thought... it's not too early for ice cream is it?? 

[video=youtube;YSvJhkyHmKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSvJhkyHmKk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2013)

Coffee and medibles are in mah system... 

[video=youtube;Czmb6tEwFE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czmb6tEwFE8[/video]


time to go wake wifey..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;vkZepbHIrvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZepbHIrvE[/video]
most people dont know much bout the funk


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;lmpJZ8hNZR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;tfotClGrzdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfotClGrzdk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;bDadSKdegBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDadSKdegBo[/video]
best marley album imo


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;iwHum9w-52c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwHum9w-52c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;EX5phFmbrU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX5phFmbrU8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;auDv6cf2PBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDv6cf2PBM[/video]


Mornin' everyone.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 23, 2013)

Top of the morning to ya'll  



*...Water never felt this good...*
[video=youtube_share;z8bggNakZto]http://youtu.be/z8bggNakZto[/video]




Never looking back,
*~Time to make a new plan up again~

*​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2013)

Good Mornin' Everybody!! Cold, dreary day here in the Midwest. Tea, NY Times, big breakfast with enough fat to stop my heart, phat joint, nap, repeat, so long.


----------



## match box (Mar 24, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I missed my morning here yesterday. My wife and I went to a cirque du soleil show and stayed in a hotel close to the show. If ya have a chance to see a cirque show do it.
Every time I see an acrobat I can't help but think wow could ya do it with her hanging on to a rope that way. I know I'm sick sob. You all have a great day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2013)

It's an amazing show isn't it? Saw them in LV years ago.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;p5UJjQt3bkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5UJjQt3bkM[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2013)

I am AWAKE! now lets get this show on the road........

[video=youtube;H33vSYapNNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H33vSYapNNs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2013)

In the morning I used to go out back and sit on the deck and light up a fatty. Now I live in a condo and I can't do that anymore. All the old farts are up in everyone's business.

So I go sit in the spare bedroom and hit it so that the smell won't bring trouble to my door. 

I miss my old way of Wake and Bake.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> In the morning I used to go out back and sit on the deck and light up a fatty. Now I live in a condo and I can't do that anymore. All the old farts are up in everyone's business.
> 
> So I go sit in the spare bedroom and hit it so that the smell won't bring trouble to my door.
> 
> I miss my old way of Wake and Bake.


ugh. I think I would cry or just wait to get arrested I love hanging out back putzing round the yard with a j.. nothing better then a firepit a J and a sky full of stars to entertain me..


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> In the morning I used to go out back and sit on the deck and light up a fatty. Now I live in a condo and I can't do that anymore. All the old farts are up in everyone's business.
> 
> So I go sit in the spare bedroom and hit it so that the smell won't bring trouble to my door.
> 
> I miss my old way of Wake and Bake.


Ah that sucks, I totally understand though. I moved out of the city to the country to get away from that.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

Good Sunday Morning Kiddo's!

Today's pic and vid.. 
(have had a few wake n baker's ask me about the WA cup and say they liked me including it each am, so been this way for a few months.) 







Flyleaf 

[video=youtube;7M2kDanRWCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M2kDanRWCg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 24, 2013)

I overslept bigtime, today.......Glad it's only Sunday. Good Morning everyone (or good afternoon).

[video=youtube;KDFDLCd5IOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDFDLCd5IOg[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

Ernest Jackson_Funky Black Man. I love this groove. Gonna go burn one down and see what's doing with my herbs and veggies. I'm going to overgrow my backyard. I also plan on taking some mint and oregano, which is an aggressive grower, and plant it at the park....
[video=youtube;uP2fq4pFQxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP2fq4pFQxk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tz5Hx2Yqwas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz5Hx2Yqwas[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 24, 2013)

No video today. I'm watching Tom and Jerry!

Edit: Good Morning RIU, great to have a place to check out the important news, after the shit that's on TV.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;U1ptPqZ-TJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1ptPqZ-TJU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2013)

Some Canadian flavoured music this morning...
[video=youtube_share;ZGbNq_flErA]http://youtu.be/ZGbNq_flErA[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

So smoked some OG Kush this am, and I must say its some pretty nice stuff.... and I was gonna say something else but shit, I cant remember what it was...

Its a happy day today =)
[video=youtube_share;d-diB65scQU]http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning all, up in the mountains today, just got here, so quite, my ears are ringing/screaming. Time to bake!.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all, up in the mountains today, just got here, so quite, my ears are ringing/screaming. Time to bake!.


Sounds like a awesome place to blaze. I get so tired of living in the city sometimes I just want to go off the grid for a while


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Sounds like a awesome place to blaze. I get so tired of living in the city sometimes I just want to go off the grid for a while


Oh it is. I just love it. But the girl friend, she's city all the way, sees a tree and falls asleep. So I end up spending 95% time in the City. I'd like to talk her into moving her so I could do an outdoor as well.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Sounds like a awesome place to blaze. I get so tired of living in the city sometimes I just want to go off the grid for a while


Best decision you can make in all honesty. I can only spend short burst of time in the city now, I can't stand it. I hate everything about it lol. Out here, it's rude not to make eye contact and smile and wave to random strangers, it makes you suspicious if you avoid eye contact, in the city, people attack you for making eye contact. I'll take the 30+ minute drive to get /anywhere/ over living in the city a walk away from everything any day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2013)

wake, bake bake bake, fish 
[video=youtube;lkFMJ4-ai1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkFMJ4-ai1I[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

If you take someone who is always in a city and bring them out to tree filled country they usually get tired too because of all the extra oxygen they are not used to getting.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

wake n bake is cool but the only thing better is waking up to a bj


----------



## match box (Mar 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> So smoked some OG Kush this am, and I must say its some pretty nice stuff.... and I was gonna say something else but shit, I cant remember what it was...
> 
> Its a happy day today =)
> [video=youtube_share;d-diB65scQU]http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]


When I left my first wife she told me this was her and her new b/f song. I've not been able to listen to it sense then. That was like 25 or 30 years ago I guess I hold a grudge for a while.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

match box said:


> When I left my first wife she told me this was her and her new b/f song. I've not been able to listen to it sense then. That was like 25 or 30 years ago I guess I hold a grudge for a while.


Quite the interesting song to have for an "our song". I can see why you left her.

This song has randomly popped in and out of my head all throughout my life, it always makes me chuckle.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

Morning everyone!! Had my flakes and ready to go. You all have a Greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat Day!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;k-ARuoSFflc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ARuoSFflc[/video]


Im just a poooo booyyyyyyyyyyyyy, I need no sympathy


----------



## match box (Mar 25, 2013)

My video didn't work. Good morning anyway. Its cold today where is spring.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> wake n bake is cool but the only thing better is waking up to a bj


Wait........Giving or receiving?

lol Good morning all. Hope yall have a great day. keep it lit


----------



## gioua (Mar 25, 2013)

morning kids... space reserved.. up early and waiting for the hang to be over... 2nd cup of coffee too tired to go outside to smoke kids off this entire week... may just go back to sleep..


----------



## match box (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Morning everyone!! Had my flakes and ready to go. You all have a Greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat Day!


I lookd at this 2 or 3 times before I saw the bud. Now thats some funny stuff.


----------



## Medical420MI (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning RIU! I'm about to partake in some purple kush wax for my wake n bake. The weekend went by so fast!


----------



## match box (Mar 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> morning kids... space reserved.. up early and waiting for the hang to be over... 2nd cup of coffee too tired to go outside to smoke kids off this entire week... may just go back to sleep..


It's not officaly morning till we see your coffee cup.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm stoned. These Goodtimes cigarillos smell like cinnamon. Now I'm hungry. Cinnabon and OJ sounds great


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2013)

Stay in bed. I just stepped in cat vomit.

edit: Oh, and Good Morning All!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 25, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Stay in bed. I just stepped in cat vomit.
> 
> edit: Oh, and Good Morning All!





match box said:


> My video didn't work. Good morning anyway. Its cold today where is spring.





gioua said:


> morning kids... space reserved.. up early and waiting for the hang to be over... 2nd cup of coffee too tired to go outside to smoke kids off this entire week... may just go back to sleep..


 Sure sounds like a Monday! 
My coffeemaker worked brilliantly this morning. wish I had put the cup right side up though. damn
Good morning!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Stay in bed. I just stepped in cat vomit.
> 
> edit: Oh, and Good Morning All!


It's a dangerous world out there! 

Good morning, morning birds.. 

[video=youtube;2nbzM3ZI0pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nbzM3ZI0pw[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;X5IdtqFf95g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5IdtqFf95g[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 25, 2013)

ugh... I only had 7 glasses of wine last night and little to eat yesterday... I suffered this am for about 2 hours so tired yet not sleepy.. wanting to go out to smoke yet wishing someone else could do that for me.. ugh.. 

The clones I took the other day so far 100% success rate.. love this method.. 

todays pic and vid... (mug is in the sink.)








[video=youtube;nJWpnd8oGPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJWpnd8oGPs[/video]


My tea's gone cold, I'm wondering why
I got out of bed at all
The morning rain clouds up my window
And I can't see at all

And even if I could it'd all be gray
But your picture on my wall
It reminds me that it's not so bad
It's not so bad

I drank too much last night, got bills to pay
My head just feels in pain
I missed the bus and there'll be hell today
I'm late for work again

And even if I'm there, they'll all imply
That I might not last the day
And then you call me and it's not so bad
It's not so bad

And I want to thank you
For giving me the best day of my life
And, oh, just to be with you

Is having the best day of my life

Push the door, I'm home at last
And I'm soaking through and through
And then you handed me a towel
And all I see is you

And even if my house falls down now
I wouldn't have a clue
Because you're near me

And I want to thank you
For giving me the best day of my life
And, oh, just to be with you
Is having the best day of my life

And I want to thank you
For giving me the best day of my life
And, oh, just to be with you
Is having the best day of my life


----------



## match box (Mar 25, 2013)

I miss the mug but I'm glad you do wash it.lol 

That wine will catch up with ya and that will give a a monster hang over. Take it easy today like ya have a choice.lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

waking and baking, baking and waking, these are a few of my favorite things (will spare you the sound of music youtube clip) 
let's get right 
[video=youtube;ffr0opfm6I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffr0opfm6I4&amp;list=PL62E352AD0881AA32[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 25, 2013)

It may not be morning anymore, but I just awoke and it is def time to bake.

Good morning to you all.

[video=youtube;OEkWa96pBkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEkWa96pBkw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;0di6EY1p20U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0di6EY1p20U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYRryk3OI6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYRryk3OI6E[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

it's Tuesday Morning Kids..

today's pic and vid..... some bravery







[video=youtube;5EDIldwzrLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EDIldwzrLA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2013)

Morning all!
[video=youtube;r3tn-hjYztc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3tn-hjYztc&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 26, 2013)

one more...... Im on a Tony Hawk music binge. Feels good man. 

[video=youtube;6Y1Emb7Jyks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1Emb7Jyks[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 26, 2013)

First smoke sense last Friday. I'm blind as a bat.Maybe 2 bats. Off to see the Dr.Asshat is making me come to his office. But what the heck. Everyone has to be some where. Make it a good one .


----------



## match box (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;c7MdwB2WU9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7MdwB2WU9Q[/video]

Good morning all. I see the mug this morning. gioua I hope ya feel better today.
I'm ready for sun shine and warmer weather.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 26, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> one more...... Im on a Tony Hawk music binge. Feels good man.
> 
> [video=youtube;6Y1Emb7Jyks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1Emb7Jyks[/video]


homie with the chin strap looks like he just did his stretch for murder


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 26, 2013)

Good morning y'all
[video=youtube;XUNgQ03D2qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUNgQ03D2qA[/video]
Something from the days


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 26, 2013)

something else from the bay back in the day
[video=youtube;h-7Hx2W2wWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7Hx2W2wWA[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2013)

Quit smoking cigarettes yesterday. Not the first time, hopefully the last though. I replaced the cigarettes with joints and, it's really working. I get an urge, spark the doob hit it a couple times, urge goes, I put it out, stay high, and no cigarettes. 

[video=youtube;R2poqYvWsyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2poqYvWsyU[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Quit smoking cigarettes yesterday. Not the first time, hopefully the last though. I replaced the cigarettes with joints and, it's really working. I get an urge, spark the doob hit it a couple times, urge goes, I put it out, stay high, and no cigarettes.
> 
> [video=youtube;R2poqYvWsyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2poqYvWsyU[/video]


Good luck to you.  I've quit many times. last time for good though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Quit smoking cigarettes yesterday. Not the first time, hopefully the last though. I replaced the cigarettes with joints and, it's really working. I get an urge, spark the doob hit it a couple times, urge goes, I put it out, stay high, and no cigarettes.
> 
> [video=youtube;R2poqYvWsyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2poqYvWsyU[/video]


Morning, here's to wishing you luck, cigarettes are nasty.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 26, 2013)

oooh have another hit..... of sweet california sunshine
[video=youtube;1EacQEhrbBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EacQEhrbBQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;mCRg0bk4tC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCRg0bk4tC4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again.*

[video=youtube_share;S-xDVInEolc]http://youtu.be/S-xDVInEolc[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Quit smoking cigarettes yesterday. Not the first time, hopefully the last though. I replaced the cigarettes with joints and, it's really working. I get an urge, spark the doob hit it a couple times, urge goes, I put it out, stay high, and no cigarettes.
> 
> [video=youtube;R2poqYvWsyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2poqYvWsyU[/video]


Hang in there you can do it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

wake and bake time gang! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it


[video=youtube;VHi7VoRJxbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHi7VoRJxbU[/video]

I never really got why we're here 
Just look at all we build in our lives 
And we all disappear 
A few of us are born with so much 
While most of us just chasing down a dream that we just can't touch 
So why we try so hard in this place? 
When pain and suffering is a guarantee 
And happiness is a phase 
I wonder if one day we're at peace 
Or will this whole world just become like the middle east? 

(Chorus) 
But when I (we) was (were) younger, when I (we) was (were) younger 
I had the answers, I've got to say 
But all of my answers, now that I'm older 
Turned into questions, in front of me 

I wonder where we go when we die 
If there is anything past our lost sun and our sky? 
Cuz airports only take us so high 
Is it hidden in the stars? 
What's the answer to your soul lying? 
I wonder do we get to come back 
I wonder if I will remember these questions I've asked 
Or will I just star over again? 
I hope it's not too hard to find all of my old friends. 

(Chorus) 

I wonder if we get one true love 
Or maybe there's a few out there 
Or maybe not even one 
I wonder if it's made up by man 
I wonder if love is what we make with our own two hands 
I wonder why I write all these songs 
I wonder if you know what you're saying when you sing along 
And will you know my name when I'm gone? 
Or are you just too sick of these love songs?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 26, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> oooh have another hit..... of sweet california sunshine
> [video=youtube;1EacQEhrbBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EacQEhrbBQ[/video]


One of the best ever


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 26, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> One of the best ever


Their music was the soundtrack for a lot of acid trips


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 27, 2013)

Fast and thorough and sharp as a tack

[video=youtube;X5KmB8Laemg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5KmB8Laemg[/video]

mornin


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a job in Fresno this am. So I'll bake after 8 am. Morning all! A good day to be alive.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a job in Fresno this am. So I'll bake after 8 am. Morning all! A good day to be alive.


Good luck in Fresno... I avoid it like the indoor section!


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning Kids!! 

Today's pic and vid... (WA mug is somewhere in the house.. or outside.. or...) not even 4am yet.. got 25 mins to roll me a Chemjack J.. 







[video=youtube;jJo0MT3wDBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJo0MT3wDBs[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

well I did find my WA mug buried in a pile of dishes that await me today... ohhhhh wait... Kids are off from school this week, pretty sure it says in my parental handbook..

kids off school = me off work + kids are bored = they do work

3 mins till 4:20 am..


----------



## match box (Mar 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. I didn't sleep much last night but I guess I have all day to catch up. A good cup of coffee and a bowl and I'm ready for the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> well I did find my WA mug buried in a pile of dishes that await me today... ohhhhh wait... Kids are off from school this week, pretty sure it says in my parental handbook..
> 
> kids off school = me off work + kids are bored = they do work
> 
> 3 mins till 4:20 am..










the caption thing is "ive waited 13 years for this day"


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again.

love it.. My DS and DD hated the power mower we had and since it died and I hate anything with a gas engine I got a reel push mower.. DS has mowed once..wifey has mowed once too.... have to admit I like to mow.. it's mindless work for the most part and relaxing.. 
*


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again.
> 
> love it.. My DS and DD hated the power mower we had and since it died and I hate anything with a gas engine I got a reel push mower.. DS has mowed once..wifey has mowed once too.... have to admit I like to mow.. it's mindless work for the most part and relaxing..
> *


when i used to cut my grass id just put in headphones and light a blunt and cruise the yard lmao
had a riding mower though


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

yup have to have a toke while doing the yard.. hate doing the front yard since it's so open cant really smoke a J out there.. so the kids get to do that part..

tried the headphones but feel like I get tangled up within seconds.. having the reel mower is so much nicer I can fire that puppy up at 7am and not worry about waking anyone.. cept the puppies and they like to watch me mow.. honestly they are pretty much the only reason I mow as often as I do.. Roxy will refuse to go near wet tall grass early in the am... so she'll hang ass over the grass from the patio and have at it..


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 27, 2013)

srh88 said:


> the caption thing is "ive waited 13 years for this day"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lembit_Öpik


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

Got any cheese?


I wish you could smell it, peeewww..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

When your about to roll a joint and realize... last rolling paper...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smoked a bowl a while ago, now its blunt time. 

[video=youtube;yk44WwrYBao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk44WwrYBao[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

oh yeah 
[video=youtube;ru3gH27Fn6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru3gH27Fn6E[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 


[video=youtube;DGm_wJb2lI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGm_wJb2lI0[/video]

well the morning ride is a very nice ride, and you miss morning ride are the longest ride.

give me the morning ride
give me the morning ride
give me the morning ride
give me the morning ride

slip and slide you going broke your back side
slip and slide you going broke your back side
no matter where you run you just cant hide
when you give me love send me love just send my clive.

give me the morning ride
give me the morning ride
give me the morning ride
give me the morning ride​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Good Morning my friends!! Today promises sunshine and the thermometer may touch 50 degrees here in the Midwest. I'm thinking homemade waffles with about a gallon of maple syrup and real butter but first, well you know what has to come first don't you???








Have a great day everyone!


----------



## match box (Mar 28, 2013)

Good morning BarnBuster the waffels sound good this morning. It sounds like a heat wave get out the fans.lol Enjoy your day.


----------



## match box (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;SMSZALOG_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMSZALOG_M[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;y_ZxPsn1sdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ZxPsn1sdo[/video]


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 28, 2013)

GOOD MORNIN'
HOLD IT IN ... !
CAUGH CAUGH
MMM COFFEE.

Its gonna be a good day.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0gxis7BrxqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gxis7BrxqE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 28, 2013)

Time to wake up and don't be a victim of those changes!
[video=youtube_share;ywNYWAbYiW0]http://youtu.be/ywNYWAbYiW0[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 28, 2013)

Good morning sorry about the blank video. I couldn't edit it. Have a good day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2013)

Waking and thinking of Baking.
Morning all!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning all
[video=youtube_share;CfkATcv-dVY]http://youtu.be/CfkATcv-dVY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 28, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jadesjewel again.*


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;k_LP4IU6XD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_LP4IU6XD4[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2013)

Gotta few work phone calls to do then it's wakie bakie time. Nerves have me real good this morning-where are my Valiums?


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning Kids.. bit late this am.. but I made it.. 

Today's pic and Vid









Perfect usage of Kazoo's 2:23 mark 
[video=youtube;FklUAoZ6KxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Having no cannabis has driven me to drinking. Can I still post here if I've been up since like 9pm and am getting drunk because I've got nothing else?

I don't even normally drink, but I gotta do something to kill the manic episodes.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm waken and baken now. My contact is in meetings all day today, so Monday is the BIG day. Now where are those Valiums?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Gotta few work phone calls to do then it's wakie bakie time. Nerves have me real good this morning-where are my Valiums?


I'm allergic to Valium, has the complete opposite effect on me. They gave it to me when I was 5 and was getting my tonsils taken out. Needless to say I was streaking thru the hospital bare ass shouting and screaming. I don't remember it but apparently it took them a while to get me.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Having no cannabis has driven me to drinking. Can I still post here if I've been up since like 9pm and am getting drunk because I've got nothing else?
> 
> I don't even normally drink, but I gotta do something to kill the manic episodes.


As long as you WISH you were smoking instead then I suppose its ok =P
I'm sure all are welcome here bro.

Why no buds tho, been a few days for ya hasn't it? See its times like this I wish I could share..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Wake n bake finally!! (I got all wrapped up posting lol)

[video=youtube_share;BWX_sutB3EM]http://youtu.be/BWX_sutB3EM[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Whats this 1 video BS...

[video=youtube_share;WCYy8jpp7R8]http://youtu.be/WCYy8jpp7R8[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> As long as you WISH you were smoking instead then I suppose its ok =P
> I'm sure all are welcome here bro.
> 
> Why no buds tho, been a few days for ya hasn't it? See its times like this I wish I could share..


A few days, sure. It's been a little over a month. It's like everything dried up around here as far as buying, and I was planning on not growing again until I had a house, and not an apartment. Looks like plans are evolving.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;07aKjikEeMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07aKjikEeMA[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> A few days, sure. It's been a little over a month. It's like everything dried up around here as far as buying, and I was planning on not growing again until I had a house, and not an apartment. Looks like plans are evolving.


Ouch.. Sounds like you should put together something, even something small like a pc or a box.. somethings better then nothing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Goodmorning peoples. 

[video=youtube;PJIyEtodXss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJIyEtodXss[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Ouch.. Sounds like you should put together something, even something small like a pc or a box.. somethings better then nothing.


Well, I found a couple of seeds, thinking about seeing if they'll germ, if not I'll have to order some, put my tent back up and slap my 400W HPS in there and see what I can work out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Gotta few work phone calls to do then it's wakie bakie time. Nerves have me real good this morning-where are my Valiums?


Hey you  good morning. You know back in the '70s a friend of mine used to make bhang tea. Worked wonderfully for those anxious days for me anyway. Have you ever tried that?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

I had it once and didn't like it but I drink a lot of conventional teas so I'm comparing it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

drinking my special coffee and watching cartoons 
[video=youtube;25mW1209vzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25mW1209vzE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I had it once and didn't like it but I drink a lot of conventional teas so I'm comparing it.


It tastes different but it's ok. It's certainly better than Valerian tea yak! Plus you adjust your seasonings to what you like. Me I'm thinking mango lassi mmmmmmmmmmm. Oops.... well I do love mango lassi's and mango khulfi yeah try that after some bhang tea, sigh....



mysunnyboy said:


> drinking my special coffee and watching cartoons


LOL ooh what coffee? I love this Don Francisco Vanilla Nut and I didn't start drinking coffee until late in life but that stuff smelled so good and tasted so good.... mmmmmm ok off to turn the coffee pot on LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

i make canna creamer C2G...i put a lot of canna in this batch too. i use trim usually but this batch has a crap load of ex cheese popcorn in it sooooo it's pretty potent


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 28, 2013)

They made anything yet for us tea drinkers? Suppose I could have it with hot chocolate or something


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2013)

Long weekend! Let's get it started. 

[video=youtube;CxKWTzr-k6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxKWTzr-k6s[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> They made anything yet for us tea drinkers? Suppose I could have it with hot chocolate or something


Bhang tea.



mysunnyboy said:


> i make canna creamer C2G...i put a lot of canna in this batch too. i use trim usually but this batch has a crap load of ex cheese popcorn in it sooooo it's pretty potent


Oooh that sounds yummy. Tell me how you make it? Does it have any cannabis taste to it? Wow creamer with a kick would be wicked.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Bhang tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that sounds yummy. Tell me how you make it? Does it have any cannabis taste to it? Wow creamer with a kick would be wicked.


*Courtesy of Erowid

Bhang Recipe
*from _Flavors Of India_, by Shanta Nimbark Sacharoff

2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala [a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamon]
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar

Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save. Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibers and nut meal. Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk. Chill, serve, and enjoy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh that sounds yummy. Tell me how you make it? Does it have any cannabis taste to it? Wow creamer with a kick would be wicked.


grind up the weed really well, i let my trim air dry and then put it in one of those glass nut chopper thingies, works great. 

spread the weed out on a pan and put it in the oven at 275 degrees for 20 minutes.

while thats toasting you want to bring the half and half to a low boil. i add a couple of drops of vanilla extract to cover that "weed taste".

mix the weed into the creamer and put it on low for 20 minutes, you have to watch it and keep stirring it...burnt cream sucks lol.

next i put the sauce pan in the refrigerator to cool. 

lastly strain thru cheesecloth and add to your coffee, tea, etc. i mix some with milk and chocolate syrup to make awesome chocolate milk. sometimes i make individual bottles of choc milk to take along to festivals, the beach, wherever i can't smoke. 

i love that stuff. i'm thinking i will make some homemade ice cream with it this summer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

i'm awake so let's all bake 
[video=youtube;HPkTGm4RtVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> grind up the weed really well, i let my trim air dry and then put it in one of those glass nut chopper thingies, works great.
> 
> spread the weed out on a pan and put it in the oven at 275 degrees for 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


MMMMMMmmmmmmmm that sounds so good. About how much trim to Half and Half? I love the idea of chocolate milk and ice cream! 
Thank you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> MMMMMMmmmmmmmm that sounds so good. About how much trim to Half and Half? I love the idea of chocolate milk and ice cream!
> Thank you


happy to help...the recipe calls for 1 gram to 1 cup half/half, i put 10-20 grams for 2 cups half/half


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I prefer the "weed taste" My treats always smell SUPER strong.......because they are lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Morning all, friends.. OHHHHH, this little piggy waded deep into the bourbon and bump trough last nite so wakey first and egg a muffins at Donalds later. Nap, then the sun's supposed to pop out for fishing!! Have a great day and remember..........moderation!!



*=






*
*+*


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;tx7cmSh6viU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx7cmSh6viU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 29, 2013)

Morning Kids! 








Aubry Plaza always steals this show... 

[video=youtube;enx-3POFdLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enx-3POFdLM[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;RP6C3otp9nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP6C3otp9nw[/video]

Good morning RIU. Friday and here comes the week end. It's looking like a nice sunny week end.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope you all are getting some of this great weather! Good morning! 





 [video=youtube;HNY8eYmzdH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNY8eYmzdH4&amp;list=PLA73B772B9F826DB3&amp;index= 60[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 29, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> I hope you all are getting some of this great weather! Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre kidding right... here in england it isnt getting into double digits for the next week (thats in C).. and im in the south. theyre even saying the whole of april will be cold. real consistent


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> youre kidding right... here in england it isnt getting into double digits for the next week (thats in C).. and im in the south. theyre even saying the whole of april will be cold. real consistent


This time of year we get it in drips and drabs. I'll take a good one when I can though!


----------



## match box (Mar 29, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> This time of year we get it in drips and drabs. I'll take a good one when I can though!


LOL where I live we get the same here and there. I BBQ Mon and Tue and then it rained the next 2 days but it's going to be mid 60 for the week end.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;tdjtaqQkyPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdjtaqQkyPE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ywhi-enpFQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywhi-enpFQY[/video]
23 years ago


----------



## Steve French (Mar 29, 2013)

Kills me to see southerners and englishmen complaining about the weather. It's still snowing here you pansies. Cowboy up

[video=youtube;I8pUuIEoRcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8pUuIEoRcc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 29, 2013)

Peach blossom in my backyard... this was taken on 3-10-12 she has since lost all blossom's and put on leaves... 
early spring here too






[video=youtube;vmaF6IOODFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmaF6IOODFc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 29, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Kills me to see southerners and englishmen complaining about the weather. It's still snowing here you pansies. Cowboy up



reminds me of this add.. 

[video=youtube;SKbDJ8E8zyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKbDJ8E8zyM[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> Peach blossom in my backyard... this was taken on 3-10-12 she has since lost all blossom's and put on leaves...
> early spring here too
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

who said fishing? 
i made hot chocolate with my creamer this morning and it is divine. 
[video=youtube;9j3SmfSSVNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j3SmfSSVNc&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL9B3ED0D0B0B6 B021&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who said fishing?
> 
> Whoaaaaaaaaa Son!! That's a nice fish. Bill's been around forever. My personal best LM up in the Midwest was 5lb 9oz. I think our state record is about 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

i love me some bill dance. i caught a 6.2 LM once. what a rush. i can't imagine a 13lb bass on my line.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who said fishing?
> i made hot chocolate with my creamer this morning and it is divine.
> [video=youtube;9j3SmfSSVNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j3SmfSSVNc&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL9B3ED0D0B0B6 B021&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


He's my hero.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love me some bill dance. i caught a 6.2 LM once. what a rush. i can't imagine a 13lb bass on my line.


With any luck, this time next year I'd like to be moved to central Florida. Fish for stripers. Getting tired of Midwest winters.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love me some bill dance. i caught a 6.2 LM once. what a rush. i can't imagine a 13lb bass on my line.


Got to meet MrBill a couple of times. he really is a good ol boy. Talked about smallmouth fishing for a bit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

I hadn't watched any fishing on TV for years and was surprised at the 3 ring spectacle it had become.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Got to meet MrBill a couple of times. he really is a good ol boy. Talked about smallmouth fishing for a bit.


No Way!!!!!! lucky you




BarnBuster said:


> I hadn't watched any fishing on TV for years and was surprised at the 3 ring spectacle it had become.


isn't that the truth.

i'm so baked, time to get on the water


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> happy to help...the recipe calls for 1 gram to 1 cup half/half, i put 10-20 grams for 2 cups half/half


Damn you don't fool around, that's some heady cream...now if we could only get the cows to eat the schwag we would be golden


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh yeah morning all or afternoon

*Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict *

Aye an' a bit of Mackeral settler rack and ruin
ran it doon by the haim, 'ma place 
well I slapped me and I slapped it doon in the side 
and I cried, cried, cried. 

The fear a fallen down taken never back the raize and then Craig Marion, 
get out wi' ye Claymore out mi pocket a' ran doon, doon the middin stain
picking the fiery horde that was fallen around ma feet.
Never he cried, never shall it ye get me alive
ye rotten hound of the burnie crew. Well I snatched fer the blade O my
Claymore cut and thrust and I fell doon before him round his feet.

Aye! A roar he cried frae the bottom of his heart that I would nay fall
but as dead, dead as 'a can be by his feet; de ya ken?

[video=youtube_share;s_MvZxpE7YU]http://youtu.be/s_MvZxpE7YU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;7TVTNl2C2iw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TVTNl2C2iw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2013)

I woke @ 9, baked and stepped outside, and got sidetracked in the garden, damn time flies when you are having fun,
Morning All!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Woke up, foliar fed the flowers, at cheese with my son........now I'm sippin some Budweiser slappin
[video=youtube;AaYCwG7xpz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaYCwG7xpz8[/video]
R.I.P Pimp C


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

my favorite 
[video=youtube;UG9cKyPxnTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG9cKyPxnTQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning. **stretch and yawn**

[video=youtube;7rXhXLsNJL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, Good Morning all my RIU Buds!! I see I'm not the first one up, but TT put the water and tunes on and I'm about ready for a cuppa nice Earl Grey I think. It promises to be a glorious sunny day in the Midwest, temps over 50, Didn't make it fishin' yesterday but today....oh boy I'll be there. But first, come help me start my day................


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;R7uC5m-IRns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7uC5m-IRns[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2013)

Morning all! Slept in a bit today 
No sun here this morning ...a spring mist is covering everything
[video=youtube;21QnQPZnadk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21QnQPZnadk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;VX2_HahKoe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX2_HahKoe4[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;A3pdYCrH72g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3pdYCrH72g[/video]

Good morning. Man there are some good wake and bake tunes this morning. I hope you all have a good day. It's going to be nice here today but my wife wants me to wash the out side of the windows of the house. Oh well I guess I can handle it.lol


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;R82OM5tzcrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;U5ugwXUxGH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5ugwXUxGH4[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;LzUQZw3wfro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;7sjSHazjrWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sjSHazjrWg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;641oLoM9U4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=641oLoM9U4o[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2013)

Morning gang...feeling a little schizoid today 
[video=youtube_share;RlEq6JBuhj4]http://youtu.be/RlEq6JBuhj4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Saturday Morning Kiddos!

Today's pic and vid.. (I woke up at 6:02am this am.. have not done that in years.. so... hope this song helps)







[video=youtube;Z0GFRcFm-aY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]

That's great, it starts with an earthquake, birds and snakes,
an aeroplane - Lenny Bruce is not afraid.
Eye of a hurricane, listen to yourself churn,
world serves its own needs, dummy serve your own needs.
Feed it off an aux speak,, grunt, no, strength, 
The ladder starts to clatter with fear fight down height. 
Wire in a fire, representing seven games, a government for hire and a combat site.
Left of west and coming in a hurry with the furies breathing down your neck.
Team by team reporters baffled, trumped, tethered cropped.
Look at that low playing!
Fine, then.
Uh oh, overflow, population, common food, but it'll do.
Save yourself, serve yourself. World serves its own needs, listen to your heart bleed dummy with the rapture and the revered and the right - right.
You vitriolic, patriotic, slam, fight, bright light, feeling pretty psyched.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.

Six o'clock - TV hour. Don't get caught in foreign towers.
Slash and burn, return, listen to yourself churn.
Locking in, uniforming, book burning, blood letting.
Every motive escalate. Automotive incinerate.
Light a candle, light a votive. Step down, step down.
Watch your heel crush, crushed. Uh-oh, this means no fear cavalier.
Renegade steer clear! A tournament, a tournament, a tournament of lies.
Offer me solutions, offer me alternatives and I decline.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone) and I feel fine.
(I feel fine)

It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone) and I feel fine.

The other night I dreamt of knives, continental drift divide. Mountains sit in a line
Leonard Bernstein. Leonid Brezhnev. Lenny Bruce and Lester Bangs.
Birthday party, cheesecake, jelly bean, boom!
You symbiotic, patriotic, slam book neck, right? Right.

It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone) and I feel fine.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone) and I feel fine.

It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone) and I feel fine.

It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it. (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone) and I feel fine...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2013)

One for the old men:
[video=youtube;221mohEolWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221mohEolWc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;KOK1xNcW7og]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOK1xNcW7og[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 30, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Morning all! Slept in a bit today
> No sun here this morning ...a spring mist is covering everything
> [video=youtube;21QnQPZnadk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21QnQPZnadk[/video]



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EvlMunkee again


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

damn great selection from yesterday guys!! 

ELO.. that brought me back!

I loved the "dont get me" down tune.. but my fav all time ELO is this..

damn older music had some class!

[video=youtube;ZrffDM3hHk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrffDM3hHk8[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

I like to change the mood sometimes, to accomplishment setting 9.

[video=youtube;h5zNK--DUDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5zNK--DUDg[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> One for the old men....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;XXq5VvYAI1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

man eric burdon was young.. 
[video=youtube;d2FT4FprxDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg[/video]

......take that justin bieber


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;jxNEiZhpinY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning all! I woke up high. No need to bake. I'm still fried.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2013)

made me think of this one srh
*This following program is dedicated to the city and people of San Francisco:*
[video=youtube;beAZXEWwKiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beAZXEWwKiA[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola, packed myself a super bowl, put some erb, then a drop of oil, then some more erb followed by another drop of oil.
This does the trick every time!



[video=youtube_share;4xmckWVPRaI]http://youtu.be/4xmckWVPRaI[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2013)

morning glorys...smoked some cheese, drank some dank, on a mission to find a new fishn hole 
[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2013)

Bakin then Bacon.

Morning All!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ly07GWoK9aY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly07GWoK9aY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Bakin then Bacon.
> 
> Morning All!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;yLphvDL9-dY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLphvDL9-dY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hX_mRt0GZv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX_mRt0GZv4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;eEep67akIn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEep67akIn4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 30, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> made me think of this one srh
> *This following program is dedicated to the city and people of San Francisco:*


[video=youtube;f-QXOxGsbKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-QXOxGsbKE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;NXUW9508uYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXUW9508uYg[/video]


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 30, 2013)

Aloha Wake N Bake crew. I smoked some Medicine Man, now this lazy morning has turned into a lazy afternoon before I could even motivate my couch locked self to make breakfast. 

Have a good day guys, I know I am 

[video=youtube_share;nsZtMtyWRVo]http://youtu.be/nsZtMtyWRVo[/video].​


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Wake N Drank! Still high from yesterday. No need to waste weed and lung health.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;fmaVK1E-VKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmaVK1E-VKQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;pA1oFSMwRDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA1oFSMwRDU[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter RIU, time to get that easter glow on. 

[video=youtube;onVzyoMVjWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onVzyoMVjWA[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning everybody. Little dreary in the Midwest, I see 88 got the water boiling already. I think a big cup of Assam today, black as my lab, Max. I love Easter as a holiday, I mean, what can go wrong?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;U6_A-4ETTk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6_A-4ETTk4[/video]
i like the cars because they look like thre chess club


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 31, 2013)

Good Morning all my friends.[video=youtube;cLnQfpJ5vMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLnQfpJ5vMY&amp;feature=share&amp;list=LLKGomXV07G FAJmix1POvy3w[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 31, 2013)

Well that was a awesome morning blunt 
[video=youtube;w-NshzYK9y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning folks. Coffee is done and time for an eye opener
[video=youtube;vReD2zryQmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vReD2zryQmA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

Good morning all and Happy Easter. Hope everyone enjoys this last day of the weekend.

[video=youtube;b-SEGreDK1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-SEGreDK1A[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLYB9pvww2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLYB9pvww2M[/video]

Good morning RIU. I'm a little late today. What a great week end the sun has been shinning. The promise of spring and summer to come. Enjoy your easter.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2013)

Get up! Get on up! I'm a sex machine
[video=youtube;_pjiV2Phn0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pjiV2Phn0M&list=PL837A385C8302183C[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;sw8nXCx5qgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw8nXCx5qgo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;d2FT4FprxDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;LphfQe0w8K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LphfQe0w8K0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 31, 2013)

Good morning, it's 4 + 20 
[video=youtube_share;TBQZsMnGOZM]http://youtu.be/TBQZsMnGOZM[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola!! Gonna wake n bake today with the furry of .. of.. I got nothin.. Happy Easter my friends!

[video=youtube_share;UrgpZ0fUixs]http://youtu.be/UrgpZ0fUixs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ReBkm_ChiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ReBkm_ChiQ[/video]

Morning All!

Notice/Warning: Contains Twang.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;LRpj9mCl0qg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRpj9mCl0qg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning All..Happy Easter
[video=youtube_share;J-Y7nxRSz60]http://youtu.be/J-Y7nxRSz60[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;yG0oBPtyNb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 31, 2013)

Great Sunday morning Kiddo's and Happy Easter... bit late this am.. but I made it..

pic and vid of the day..

Firecrackers in the hole!







One of my fav's.. (if you have seen Oh Brother where art tho.. you might know this tune too..)

[video=youtube;zSif77IVQdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSif77IVQdY[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;lS-af9Q-zvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lS-af9Q-zvQ#![/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;4lSSgzVc-Ts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lSSgzVc-Ts[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

good morning friends, happy easter, god bless you all.  
[video=youtube;a01QQZyl-_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 


put this in your easter pipe and smoke it

[video=youtube;spCq1dAiZ6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spCq1dAiZ6g[/video]
Many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering I am lost
As I travel along the white cliffs of dover

Many rivers to cross
And it's only my will that keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for years
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left me and she didn't say why
Well, I guess I'll have to cry

Many rivers to cross
But just where to begin I'm playing for time
There have been times I find myself
Thinking of committing some dreadful crime

Yes, I've got many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering, I am lost
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

Yes, I've got many rivers to cross
And I merely survive because of my will...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;SxRhuZZyMfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxRhuZZyMfI[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> put this in your easter pipe and smoke it


my grandma always said "now put that in your pipe and smoke it".

i later found out that her mother was an opium smoker and always had a pipe around.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

ready to go out tomorrow and get me tons of candy at a discount


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> ready to go out tomorrow and get me tons of candy at a discount


You sound just like my wife haha. Cheap ass lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 31, 2013)

UK smashes it for the range of chocs for Easter. Spain is rubbish for munchies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> ready to go out tomorrow and get me tons of candy at a discount


oh yeah, the best thing about some holidays is the post candy sale...



FresnoFarmer said:


> You sound just like my wife haha. Cheap ass lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

I know I'm the first one up this morning, being the April fool that I am!! Wasn't my plan to be this early but.. Water's boiling. Something dark this morning from Vietnam I think. Hungry too, what's for breakfast? I've got plenty. Come in sit down at the table, get that cat off the chair. I've coffee for you all as well, Kona. I'm thinking bacon and eggs. What chu think?? Oh.. we need some tunes. You bring them. Marley would be nice...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh.. we need some tunes. You bring them. Marley would be nice...


someone say Marley? I'd be happy to oblige....

[video=youtube;34tt9D84Gm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34tt9D84Gm0[/video]
"in high seas or low seas, I'm gonna be your friend, I'm gonna be your friend. In high tide or low tide, I'll be by your side, I'll be by your side"...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

yeahhhh. dat swee'. slide into mornnn tanks


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;lz7OFW3p1C8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz7OFW3p1C8[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 1, 2013)

Good morning April fools day. A holiday just for me. You all have a good day.


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2013)

Morning Kids!!

UGH... Monday for some of you..  

Yesterday I took the pic of the firecrackers I made to take to the inlaws 
Had one b4 the pic was taken and the other 5 did not get touched till about 4:30pm last night after making tri tip I ate one more.. so I only had 2 yesterday and no smoke all day. I ate dinner then watched a bit of TV with Roxy and wifey kept waking me..guess I fell asleep at some point about 7ish. 

had another one this am..and I will have some grandbaby easter pics today..!


this is what is left.. damn I love medibles.. 


today's pic and vid!
(loved that song this am Dr!)






have not seen any Huey around here and ya gotta love em..

if you have not seen the video in awhile it's funny to see all the 80's technology..80's shorts.. wth.. really? better then 70's shorts I know..

[video=youtube;AaTQAaJWW54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaTQAaJWW54[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Morning guys n gals. Just got home from night shift, awesome looking morning! 

I get to spend it digging "homes" for my plants for the next 3-4 hours.. yay me! lol. Gotta get my morning smoke on first before I head out there though


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;oZd1QUlGa8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZd1QUlGa8Y[/video]
one of my favorite versions


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 1, 2013)

Moving to Montana.... become a dental floss tycoon
Good Morning!
[video=youtube_share;Lv1WYaFVvII]http://youtu.be/Lv1WYaFVvII[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just woke up and took a bong rip of some vintage 06. Now onto some coffee and start my day, birds chirping, suns shining, time to get shit done! 

Oh and hep what are you doing for soil outside?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;zhlakIjSir0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhlakIjSir0[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just woke up and took a bong rip of some vintage 06. Now onto some coffee and start my day, birds chirping, suns shining, time to get shit done!
> 
> Oh and hep what are you doing for soil outside?


I know it's April Fools day and all, youre smokin 7 year old pot??
And I thought I had some "Aged" weed at 3 years old...


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Hola! I like they way you thinking this am gioua

[video=youtube_share;M7JVlpm0eRs]http://youtu.be/M7JVlpm0eRs[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LB5YkmjalDg]http://youtu.be/LB5YkmjalDg[/video]...........


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-NMph943tsw]http://youtu.be/-NMph943tsw[/video]...............


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;9SptMHj1WvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SptMHj1WvI[/video]

I would much rather have this Oil "hangover" then suffering from an overdose of alcohol.

The sun will shine sometime today...Morning all!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 


"she's got a way about her. I don't know what it is, but I know that I can't live without her. she's got a way of pleasing, I don't know what it is. but there doesn't have to be a reason, anyway"...
[video=youtube;5djkVhLjw18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5djkVhLjw18[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 1, 2013)

good morning/afternoon/day to you all. i did all the gardening today before baking. i will never do that again. BAKE ON 

[video=youtube;l56BvNtEbdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l56BvNtEbdc[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

one more tune before I hit the road and get my day started.. 

songs of Bob. Learn it, Love it, Live it. 

put this in your pipe and smoke it
[video=youtube;ssZcpxHsgKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZcpxHsgKs[/video]

have an awesome day gang, I know I will


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;gGdGFtwCNBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2013)

damn.
[video=youtube;17-oVrGoFtM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17-oVrGoFtM[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi y'all. Late start today... but I'm caught up now so it's time to Bake and Boogie![video=youtube;qchPLaiKocI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qchPLaiKocI&list=PLFBDB90EB97E4650F[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I got the disco fever today. Who woulda thought it. I sure didn't like it back then
[video=youtube;GCFDo1I0QIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCFDo1I0QIM&list=PLFBDB90EB97E4650F[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2013)

if i see a cool song i just post it here so tomorrows wake n bakers can hear


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 1, 2013)

reckon they're all baked by now?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been to Baked and back today Started my 4:20...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 2, 2013)

Roll me sumthin fat and long, pack me a bowl or fill me a bong.
It only comes twice a day but I don't care. It's 420 somewhere!
[video=youtube;EBq8esOBGeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBq8esOBGeE[/video]
*early, early good morning friends*


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Da Munk up before me but tha's ok. Damn, I make a fine Manhattan, but drank too many last night. New bourbon, WhistlePig, tasted fine going down but upset tummy this morning. That 100 proof sneak up on you. Green tea and toast for me then back to sleep. I think China Gunpowder will work, some toast, a medicinal bowl. If you playin, CCR? 


On my way........................nite, nite ,my friends.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;CXCKfEkn7Sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXCKfEkn7Sg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2013)

Two for Tuesday 


[video=youtube;1dNIQVYGXbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dNIQVYGXbM[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;LjRuVehaXJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjRuVehaXJ4[/video]

Good morning heres a tune from my youth. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 2, 2013)

match box said:


> [video=youtube;LjRuVehaXJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjRuVehaXJ4[/video]
> 
> Good morning heres a tune from my youth. Y'all have a great day.


I have the feeling I've heard that before


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 2, 2013)

Good morning RIU. For anyone who hasn't heard this new one.
Turn it up!
[youtube]FEyZIrbySSI[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

The irresistible force met the immovable object...morning my friends





[video=youtube_share;rVOi5Hdbd7Q]http://youtu.be/rVOi5Hdbd7Q[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2013)

Wake, walk the dog, then bake. There must have been a dog in heat out there some place, cuz he was desperate to get out this am.

Breakfast: Eggs w/Bakin


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;CkFH0KMO0G0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkFH0KMO0G0[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

Hola, time to enjoy this beautiful day,
also time to piss off the fucking neighbors lol!

[video=youtube_share;cP0wsET8__Y]http://youtu.be/cP0wsET8__Y[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;TEAylKJb-to]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEAylKJb-to[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1plPyJdXKIY]http://youtu.be/1plPyJdXKIY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;38kdbKTQ4oI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38kdbKTQ4oI[/video]

Don't know why or what made me remember...


----------



## gioua (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning kids..

Today's pic and vid.. 







[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Time to get a start to today! 

Good morning/afternoon riu! Time to load the pax up and head outside. Beautiful day to get some gardening done. 

Time to take a bong rip of some pineapple skunk and head out. Stay high everyone!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UZ7NSOJlwrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ7NSOJlwrU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 


put this in your pipe and smoke it
[video=youtube;a4AcodxCMgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4AcodxCMgg[/video]
"ya she always come around, well every time I'm feeling down, cause never alone she leaves me."...


"she was the best"...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 2, 2013)

Smoked a blunt this morning. Feeling good, 4 months ago I kicked my shoes off, started listening to my body, and quit smoking cigarettes. So let's hope I don't start having withdraws.  Just kidding.


Best of luck to anyone else trying to quit...

Hope ya'll enjoy your day!


[video=youtube_share;XrpYBm1inNs]http://youtu.be/XrpYBm1inNs[/video]



​


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Smoked a blunt this morning. Feeling good, 4 months ago I kicked my shoes off, started listening to my body, and quit smoking cigarettes. So let's hope I don't start having withdraws.  Just kidding.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to anyone else trying to quit...
> ...


I feel ya bro, I'm taking a lunch break.

Good job on quitting. I quite chewing and smoking about 2 years ago, never felt better in my life! Of course cannabis helps


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Smoked a blunt this morning. Feeling good, 4 months ago I kicked my shoes off, started listening to my body, and quit smoking cigarettes. So let's hope I don't start having withdraws.  Just kidding.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to anyone else trying to quit...


I need to take the plunge and quit, for my kids. 
So hard to take that first step tho. Ive tried a couple times, made it a few days with sneaking in a few puffs... then just said screw it and couldn't do it.

Not east to quit


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can breathe so much better, I use to get winded going up the stairs and since I quit I enjoy moving lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was so busy from the first minute I woke up today that I haven't had a chance to bake.. Well, the time has come to load up the bubbler and the bong.. Time to bake! Figured I'd smoke my first bowl in my favorite thread  [video=youtube;xExSdzkZZB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xExSdzkZZB0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;C99iG4HoO1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99iG4HoO1c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;SFkHylBiPyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFkHylBiPyQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;JCKXxJRgVgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCKXxJRgVgc[/video]

This is the first 45 I bought. Good morning RIU. Have a great day.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;z30HykJ8FAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z30HykJ8FAw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 3, 2013)

Morning all! 
It's gonna be better then yesterday, and yesterday was just fine.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

Hola, nice sunny day today, still cold tho. Looks like its gettin warmer from here.. so the weather network says.. like I believe them!

[video=youtube_share;bjZRAvsZf1g]http://youtu.be/bjZRAvsZf1g[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;TCW4ecspEXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCW4ecspEXY[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2013)

Morning all First thing I thought was were am I gonna find my Hindu Skunk? Can't believe I'm having such a hard time finding it..
Good time for a pipe.


----------



## gioua (Apr 3, 2013)

have been wakey and bakey since about 4am.. mowed the yard last night and today cleaned up the smoking area..

before and after pics







after (should last a good week like this.. lol)


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 3, 2013)

Aloha Wake-n-Bake RIU'ers~

Up early this morning studying for a math test (I do killer [better?] math when stoned)... wasn't sure how to spend the next part of my day and then I saw the "Epic Poop" thingy, and so I have it all figured out! 

Thanks for the morning laughs everyone! Hope you have an "epic" day!

Aloha~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha Wake-n-Bake RIU'ers~
> 
> Up early this morning studying for a math test (I do killer [better?] math when stoned)... wasn't sure how to spend the next part of my day and then I saw the "Epic Poop" thingy, and so I have it all figured out!
> 
> ...


whoa hapahaole! long time no see. hope all is good with you and you still growing 


well it's that time again gang. wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 



put this in your pipe and smoke it
[video=youtube;mk5opaZxxFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk5opaZxxFs[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> have been wakey and bakey since about 4am.. mowed the yard last night and today cleaned up the smoking area..
> 
> before and after pics
> 
> ...


You should look into one of these chairs, best chair ever. Its my computer chair, and I have one in the garage for when I'm out smoking.
IKEA poang chair.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;XW15O-JXs5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW15O-JXs5E[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I would like that too.. when we moved in here the last folks left this chair here.. at first I was kinda pissed.. last thing I wanted was someone else's furniture.. I so love this chair now.. it's falling apart and I know it's gonna collapse on me one day.. 

currently in the process of cleaning up the viewing area I have from this room and that is a mess.. so it may be an hour or 2 till I get the energy to finish that..


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;G_-2OlGbLec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_-2OlGbLec[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 3, 2013)

waking and baking to POE...and YES i'd hit that 
[video=youtube;h_lhspmjCJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_lhspmjCJ4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;SAVgJQVo2oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RD02h_lhspmjCJ4&amp;v=SAVgJQVo2oE&amp;NR=1&amp;feat ure=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> waking and baking to POE...and YES i'd hit that
> [video=youtube;h_lhspmjCJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_lhspmjCJ4[/video]


@0:35 in ... "fast, slow. fast, fast, slow"..... LMFAO!! 
I'd hit it too hahaha


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;yF-GvT8Clnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF-GvT8Clnk[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 4, 2013)

Good morning. We had a couple of nice days and now back to our real spring rain rain rain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.realbuzz.com/articles/10-ways-to-wake-up-looking-gorgeous-us-en/

Sometimes you need more then music. Morning All!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 4, 2013)

This is one of my favorite odd tunes, though it sounds nothing like their other stuff you can't help but notice the Doors "sound".
[video=youtube_share;xQ9X8q_JKEw]http://youtu.be/xQ9X8q_JKEw[/video]
Good morning all...


----------



## gioua (Apr 4, 2013)

Morning kids.. 

cant think of a better way to start the day.... (ok I can.. but.. just saying.. )
















not sure why I never thought to close the door's and hot box it..







and one last pic.. then a vid... 








[video=youtube;OaR2JeqxQDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaR2JeqxQDY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;AexVv2w6lc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AexVv2w6lc4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;BI-H_27NptM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI-H_27NptM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;PLQnRFKHZR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLQnRFKHZR8[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2013)

waking and baking with this little cornflake girl 
[video=youtube;RrD8SZ0cBW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrD8SZ0cBW0[/video]

and oh yes i would most def hit that


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;5JcCQlZXMAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JcCQlZXMAM[/video]

Good morning, RIU. Nice to have a place to come to, and lurk or participate.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Stuck inside with the Grandkids, it's raining.
Must Medicate heavily before they get here!


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 4, 2013)

Hola, lookin mighty fine outside here today... but calling for rain after today..
Fire in da hole!  Sorry Doc I'm stealing your line 

[video=youtube_share;ewOzi5-AZXU]http://youtu.be/ewOzi5-AZXU[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Stuck inside with the Grandkids, it's raining.
> Must Medicate heavily before they get here!


and continue with it all day.

I'm good at this, having 5 kids and all..  lol


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning kids..


Ahhh your on fire!!! Really cool pic bro.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EDKCB9gR8vU]http://youtu.be/EDKCB9gR8vU[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;EDKCB9gR8vU]http://youtu.be/EDKCB9gR8vU[/video]


lol i swear you could be my mother's ex husband, you guys are twins


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Dirtsurfr looks like an old hippy dude I used to hang out with when I was in my early 20's.

One of the coolest people I ever met.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;EDKCB9gR8vU]http://youtu.be/EDKCB9gR8vU[/video]


haha, I love your little videos. Especially the freaky looking one you did the other day.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

I just realized something, thinking back to the cool people I hung out with in the past. I almost never knew anyone's last name, it just didn't matter. The old hippy was just Hippy Dave. Out of all the people I used to chill with and have good times with, I think I knew like 3 last names, and that was only by happenstance, like seeing their mail or it being on a little decorative sign at their house or something.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea my kids er going to shit when or if they ever pay attention to my youtube account LOL!!!
They hate the idea I DGAS who knows I use MMJ!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea my kids er going to shit when or if they ever pay attention to my youtube account LOL!!!
> They hate the idea I DGAS who knows I use MMJ!


Pfffft. When I told my mom I smoked pot, she asked me to get her a bag. She gave about as many fucks as you do, LOL


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;TrWNTqbLFFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrWNTqbLFFE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

I smoke every day with one of my sons, it's a trip.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 


put this in your pipe and smoke it.... your gonna wanna turn this one up loud gang.
[video=youtube;dwaCaaqfIK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwaCaaqfIK4[/video]
Looks like a girl, but she's a flame
So bright, she can burn your eyes
Better look the other way
You can try but you'll never forget her name
She's on top of the world
Hottest of the hottest girls say


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;KVyJVYWHJaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVyJVYWHJaY[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I smoke every day with one of my sons, it's a trip.


I call it awesome parenting. My mom and I had one of those relationships that enabled us to talk, as real people to one another, and I was able to gain a lot of insight and wisdom from her experiences, I really hope many many more people find themselves in that kind of relationship with their parents.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I call it awesome parenting. My mom and I had one of those relationships that enabled us to talk, as real people to one another, and I was able to gain a lot of insight and wisdom from her experiences, I really hope many many more people find themselves in that kind of relationship with their parents.


I was a parent till they reached 18 then I became their friend.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I was a parent till they reached 18 then I became their friend.


My mom became my friend when I was 15. I got slapped with my first diagnosis and she realized she couldn't parent me anymore, I wasn't a normal kid and there was no way she could understand what I was going through, in a very literal sense. I personally think it was her best parenting move ever.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 4, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.*


----------



## Grojak (Apr 4, 2013)

good morning!!

[video=youtube;si0WTCMrksw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si0WTCMrksw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 4, 2013)

Good Morning!!
I'm awake n I'm a bake n I feel so ALIVE!
[video=youtube;x6zDCfaZpA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6zDCfaZpA0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 4, 2013)

This sounds like a compilation of The Doors,Bob Dylan, Chicago, Blood Sweat & Tears & Charlie Daniels.  Thanks....Cool Stuff!!



MojoRison said:


> This is one of my favorite odd tunes, though it sounds nothing like their other stuff you can't help but notice the Doors "sound".
> [video=youtube_share;xQ9X8q_JKEw]http://youtu.be/xQ9X8q_JKEw[/video]
> Good morning all...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;hHcyJPTTn9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcyJPTTn9w[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;UJUk45l4h8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJUk45l4h8c[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 5, 2013)

Morning kids... 

today's pic and vid.. having 1 sugar cookie and 1 oatmeal pb cookie.... feeling mellow.







[video=youtube;k_0U3DlLFSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_0U3DlLFSU[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;bptpRRxOSOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bptpRRxOSOk[/video]

Good morning RIU. Oh ya raining like the great flood is coming. I think I heard a voice telling me to build a big boat.lol


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 5, 2013)

Aloha and good morning Wake-n-Bakers~

I feel right at home here, and luv the music vids and funny shit in this thread!

Thanks for da laughs, every time, every morning! Most excellent way to wake-n-bake.

Hope everyone has a kill'a day!

puff, puff, passssss...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;IFvE2MPHDCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFvE2MPHDCA[/video]

Morning all!


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

Hola, time to get lit! 

[video=youtube_share;n_R4KEw-wv4]http://youtu.be/n_R4KEw-wv4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2013)

wakie bakie 
gotta water the girls so let's put on some grow music 
[video=youtube;16u0wwCfoJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16u0wwCfoJ4[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;jBDF04fQKtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ[/video]

The hood is good. It's nice when the neighbor knows you're out and wake-n-bakes you.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

Good neighbors your lucky...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;d49m6G9vOrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d49m6G9vOrI[/video]




​


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Good neighbors your lucky...


Great neighbors! Most of 'em served time, my neighborhood is an official "gang interdiction area" or some shit. We have 95% gang affiliation here. It's nice, though, we can leave our cars unlocked, borrow a cup of sugar from the neighbors, when the boss lady grocery shops, the younger guys will carry the groceries up for her... We'll get random knocks, and a neighbor will ask for some help with their car or computer, or ask the boss lady to help them with some craft stuff. Couple days later, another knock, same neighbor, bringing me a plate of homemade food, or some weed or nice wine for the boss lady


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 5, 2013)

does hash count?? i'm 2 weeks or so from harvest but still baked as a mo fo......

View attachment 2601908 they're both not bad as it goes, but these are what im waiting for lol  hurry up!!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 


put this in your pipe and smoke it...
[video=youtube;vcEVvjnEcBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcEVvjnEcBQ[/video]

I, I wanna know why you act this way, 
Today, today, today
But I, I wanna feel how you feeling tonight, 
Alright, alright
So take away from your face all the make up, 
I wanna see you
And when you try to measure my respect girl, 
You can't use a ruler anyway
So take away from your hand on the coffee cup, 
I need you to believe
That's it comeing in like the waters moving I want you always

Bring me along, take me anywhere
Bring me along, along
Bring me along, take me anywhere
Bring me along, along

I, I pull the white sheets from off my face, 
Oh I love your ways, your ways, your ways
And I, I want you to hear what I have to say, 
Today, today, today
So wipe the morning form your eyes little angel, 
I wanna see you
Though sometime you try to push yourself away form me, 
I hope that's something that you never do
So take away from your hand on the coffee cup, 
I need you to believe
That's it coming in 
Like the waters moving 
I want you always

Bring me along, take me anywhere
Bring me along, along
Bring me along, take me anywhere
Bring me along, along
You, with you, with you
Bring me along, take me anywhere
Bring me along, 
Bring me along, take me anywhere
Bring me along, you, with you, with you, with you, 
Bring me along​​​


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

Came here to listen to some tunes while I wake n bake. I got a tooth pulled, this will be the first time I smoked since wednesday. Which is a long time for me haha. 

Also, this will be the first time I smoke through my nose. 

Wish me luck, lol this should be fun?

[video=youtube_share;tssoUDLS8l8]http://youtu.be/tssoUDLS8l8[/video]​


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 5, 2013)

Good day and steady as she goes my friends 
[video=youtube_share;Q7aOWIFgIZQ]http://youtu.be/Q7aOWIFgIZQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good day and steady as she goes my friends


this songs badass if you havent heard it mojo.. favorite song by them
[video=youtube;hqp12b61pFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqp12b61pFo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 5, 2013)

shr88 I've been listening to JW since his White Stripes days, one thing I have to say is the guy has got the chops of an old bluesman...good music no doubt


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

Firsties of the day..

Morning Kids... this thread was on page 2.. some folks have yet to wakey and bakey..

today's pic and vid...
My folks made it in last night about 5:30pm... Mom brought us Pumpkin bread... cranberry almond bread and rum raisin bread. and Easter stuff.. 








[video=youtube;AeTgx_pj6m8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeTgx_pj6m8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

Good morning my friends. I love starting my day off in this thread. I wish it could happen more often than just on weekends. It's going to be a great day!

[video=youtube;64b9RHeJPyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64b9RHeJPyw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc[/video]


almost out of my Plush Berry.... sad day but ill have the rest of my OG Ghost Train haze until this mini chem dog plant i grew out is ready to be smoked. It should hold me over till my big plants finish in a few weeks.


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

Good morning RIU. I hope there is sun shine some where.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, here's a little Canadian blues for you and yours this morning.

"It's everything just to hear that guitar ring"

[video=youtube_share;62edhM7r-60]http://youtu.be/62edhM7r-60[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

What a beautiful spring day. I love this weather.



My wake n bake is in full bake mode now.

[video=youtube;khrx-zrG460]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khrx-zrG460[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

I cheated... I woke up at 4am..ate cookies.. posted.. then promptly fell back to sleep on the couch for 45 mins with the dog.. damn medibles.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> I cheated... I woke up at 4am..ate cookies.. posted.. then promptly fell back to sleep on the couch for 45 mins with the dog.. damn medibles.


It's cool, we can and will forgive you


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> I cheated... I woke up at 4am..ate cookies.. posted.. then promptly fell back to sleep on the couch for 45 mins with the dog.. damn medibles.


That's not cheating it's just being our age.lol


----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2013)

79 degrees out right now, getting hotter
[video=youtube;OQhGAccFo4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQhGAccFo4k[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 6, 2013)

Morning all! Dogs are walked, bacon in pan, coffee's in the cup and Baking at hand.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 6, 2013)

i'm a real live wire 
[video=youtube;l5zFsy9VIdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

ohhh so awake,.. now what the heck had another cookie.. everyone here has been up since 7:30am a rarity.. wifey can sleep past 9 once in awhile kids have been allowed to sleep past 10.. once in awhile..

going to upload a vid that happened a few mins ago to the pet thread.. had 2 of the puppies chilling in my lap while wifey was watching tv and a nice fight breaks out right on my lap..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, no dog fights on my lap, but I did wake up and bake up this morning. 
It's bright and sunny out, spring's almost here...

[video=youtube;Cqh54rSzheg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

I titled it crotch fight and I think youtube is pending it now.. grr


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 6, 2013)

Had this song stuck in my head this morning thought I share  
Morning all
[video=youtube_share;hGjaaQAvSTA]http://youtu.be/hGjaaQAvSTA[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;hW6jgLa63VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW6jgLa63VA[/video] Good morning again. I was not myself earlier. Feeling much better now. The sun is out at least for now and the hash I eat is working. You all have a great day. Sorry didn't mean to be a bummer.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 6, 2013)

Hola crew! Had this song stuck in my head for weeks, I don't even like the song... well, maybe deep down I do.

Song reminds me of someone...

[video=youtube_share;NGhyL8zg3_I]http://youtu.be/NGhyL8zg3_I[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

crotch fight

[video=youtube;ElWvXPo8Xtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElWvXPo8Xtw[/video]


----------



## prosperian (Apr 6, 2013)

Went old school last night 1999...woke up with the song still playing in my head.

lyrics are something else: click

[video=youtube_share;eRAlhFzDFEQ]http://youtu.be/eRAlhFzDFEQ[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> crotch fight
> 
> [video=youtube;ElWvXPo8Xtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElWvXPo8Xtw[/video]


So who was the winner? lol =P


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 6, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Had this song stuck in my head this morning thought I share
> Morning all


That reminds me of this.

<font class="Apple-style-span" color="#333333">[video=youtube;J1EF9Q2m7pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1EF9Q2m7pA[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> crotch fight
> 
> [video=youtube;ElWvXPo8Xtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElWvXPo8Xtw[/video]


Watch you balls LOL!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> crotch fight
> 
> [video=youtube;ElWvXPo8Xtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElWvXPo8Xtw[/video]



They're just like dogs, but smaller!


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> So who was the winner? lol =P


Roxy.. always wins.. she may be a pudgy one.. but she's got that alpha female shit down the T. She makes the Husky ascared..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

it's about that time of day. wake and bake saturdays gang, gotta love it!! fire in da hole!! 

turn this shit up loud when you play it. it sound's better that way. 




"it took all the strength I had just not to fall apart, I'm trying hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart. and I spend ohh so many nights just feeling sorry for myself. I used to cry, but now I hold my head up high. and now you see me with somebody new, I'm not that stupid little person still in love with you. and so you thought you'd just drop by and you expect me to be free, but now I'm saving all my love for someone who's loving me."
[video=youtube;7KJjVMqNIgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KJjVMqNIgA[/video]


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 6, 2013)

Some of my friends, jammin live. "Life is so hard" -Stone Bredren

[video=youtube_share;m12n0W7r8JE]http://youtu.be/m12n0W7r8JE[/video]


Have a dank day!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Some of my friends, jammin live. "Life is so hard" -Stone Bredren
> 
> [video=youtube_share;m12n0W7r8JE]http://youtu.be/m12n0W7r8JE[/video]
> 
> ...


brah, I think I know that guy with the dreads, @0:17 seconds in. his name kaya ya? he used to live in kauai I used to burn with him


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> They're just like dogs, but smaller!


Ohh I know.. I was a rott/boxer owner in my younger years.. Roxy was suppose to be my DD's but.. just like the new puppy.. I love em for their personalities.. damn dogs can make me lol any time..


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> brah, I think I know that guy with the dreads, @0:17 seconds in. his name kaya ya? he used to live in kauai I used to burn with him


yep, thats kaya. fuck yeah we burned about 15 doobies that night. he had widow if i remember correctly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> yep, thats kaya. fuck yeah we burned about 15 doobies that night. he had widow if i remember correctly


hahaha! I thought that was him. awesome brah!


----------



## smok3h (Apr 6, 2013)

Had a good wake and bake at about 4 pm today, haha. in my defense I didn't go to sleep til 8 am yesterday....

But yeah, nothing better than waking up, taking a couple puffs, then jumping in a nice, warm shower (it also helps knowing that you have no responsibilities AT ALL for the day). God, what an absolutely fucking pathetic day I've had, and i loved every minute of it.


----------



## match box (Apr 7, 2013)

Good morning RIU. wakey wakey hands off snakey. I'll channel Chesty Puller for ya. Drop your cocks and grab your socks you maggots. I hope ya all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;GpGeneO-tO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGeneO-tO[/video] Damn video didn't come up and I can't delete it sorry.


----------



## gioua (Apr 7, 2013)

Great Sunday morning Kids!

Having more cookies this am with the chance of sleep 45 mins from now.. 








[video=youtube;PDJ_Mz8ftqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJ_Mz8ftqI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-OeA9O9g4Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OeA9O9g4Sg[/video]

mornin


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2013)

Cookies here today too. I have to give the lungs a break.
Morning all!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2013)

I knew that topless lady had something up her sleeve... 

[video=youtube;BofvfVPFbiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BofvfVPFbiM&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 7, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Cookies here today too. I have to give the lungs a break.
> Morning all!


pics! what kind did you make? you use oil or just add decarbed weed?


----------



## Chimone (Apr 7, 2013)

oh yea.....Durbon Poison and Purple Urkle 50/50 twisted up. Gonna be a good day for sure


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 7, 2013)

Had one wicked migraine last night so glad its gone this morning..
Having a tea n toke.. Morning all
[video=youtube_share;XB6opQ6ldyE]http://youtu.be/XB6opQ6ldyE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 7, 2013)

Good morning my friends, Hendrix before most knew his name...Testify!
[video=youtube_share;usP3yLGru1Y]http://youtu.be/usP3yLGru1Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

Good morning. Hope everybody is off to a great start today.

[video=youtube;LN38vED24Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 7, 2013)

whenever I hear this now... It reminds me of the movie The Stand.. one of the freakiest movies.. that got f;'d up'd by allowing S.K to finish it..


[video=youtube;WUAvTn3uz5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUAvTn3uz5w[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;mUW1SGF7bR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;oSK1pFh0GxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSK1pFh0GxE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;KRvYSZNyo8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRvYSZNyo8M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;C03p6rpYtN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C03p6rpYtN0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;CkzIZWhZ8XA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkzIZWhZ8XA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> pics! what kind did you make? you use oil or just add decarbed weed?


Oatmeal Raisin, I just use about 1/2 oz of bud (this batch GSC) and add an extra 2 tbs of butter in the mix.
I made them last night before the g/f got home, of course I had to eat the mistakes, you know, the ones that don't come off the cookie sheet just right, well it must have been four, She showed up about an hour later to see me grinning as I was eating the fresh washed Strawberries she had just bought.
I sat down to the comedy channel, I woke up 2 hours later wondering why she wasn't home yet. She was in bed, and the strawberries in the sink brought it together.... I really dislike the twilight zone

I phone, sorry.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;qE1uAb-OPH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE1uAb-OPH8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

super sundays!! wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole x 2!!   that's how we do it on sundays...

put this in your pipe and smoke it..


"I want to give you some love. I'm gonna give you some good, good loving.."
[video=youtube;WZEmTywFe34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZEmTywFe34[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dW83a4i5c5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW83a4i5c5k[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;a-c4ItjLkq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-c4ItjLkq4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning kids!

awake since 4:11am.. 2 cookies in me no smoke since friday... may have some SQ later once the kidlets have been taken to school.. folks left last night and should be hitting the road right about now..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

good morning my friends, master kush in the bowl and exodus cheese in the coffee cup. another beautiful day in paradise 

can you imagine the offspring of W. O. W. and John Lydon? a plastic sex pistol maybe?
[video=youtube;wc2XyYai3qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc2XyYai3qk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

Fucken a does that video bring me back! I have some strain that reaks of catpiss in my jar! i know i know its an unknown strain grown well lol. and it smells like 10 male cats tried to fuck it! Is there anyway to replicate the first toke of the days feeling via edibles? I mean that same feeling not the body high!


----------



## gioua (Apr 8, 2013)

back to post it correctly now..

1st J since Friday... indulged and had some of my remaining chemjack.. and plant is my carmel which will get to reveg.. she smells like sugar!! very tempting to not allow it to reveg too..


Today's pic and vid..








The only line I ever understood 99 luft balloons.. (it was released in German) 

[video=youtube;LsU8fRvTeCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsU8fRvTeCI[/video]
meaning..

While at a June 1982 concert by the Rolling Stones in West Berlin, Nena's guitarist Carlo Karges noticed that balloons were being released. As he watched them move toward the horizon, he noticed them shifting and changing shapes, where they looked like strange spacecraft (referred to in the German lyrics as a "UFO"). He thought about what might happen if they floated over the Berlin Wall to the Soviet sector.[SUP][3][/SUP]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it..

"you live to far away, your voice rings like a bell anyway. don't give up your independence, unless it feels so right. nothing good comes easily, sometimes you gotta fight...whoa, amber is the color of your energy."
[video=youtube;SUFSB2plwzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFSB2plwzM[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning Doc! 

It's a gorgeous day here! Going to head to the park for some fun in the sun!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey mates top of the morning to ya...
[video=youtube_share;2RUEKIJ9qNc]http://youtu.be/2RUEKIJ9qNc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.





*



Very cool video. Thanks


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad you like it Papy...it's one of my favorites


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;rcZVD74UnOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZVD74UnOo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing like a nap...
[video=youtube;McF7ImZH7WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McF7ImZH7WY[/video]

Re-morning All!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;x0d1HilfLxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0d1HilfLxA[/video]

Good morning all!

I see a nap coming around 7am...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;iQru7oCdYXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 9, 2013)

Two for Tuesday 

[video=youtube;DKbPUzhWeeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=DKbPUzhWeeI&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

Morning Kids!!

Well today I have the last 2 remaining sugar cookies from friday.. so within about 3-4 days I ate 34 cookies.. or aprox 40 g's.

I'd like to complain, but the last 4 days have been great!

today's pic and vid...







[video=youtube;wJLf6UCGVj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJLf6UCGVj4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning my fellow listeners, here on Mojo's radio we're going to go back in time and spin a tune with a message, so roll it up and enjoy the vibes.
[video=youtube_share;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://youtu.be/O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 9, 2013)

A little country..[video=youtube_share;MYucas8XT5c]http://youtu.be/MYucas8XT5c[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good morning my fellow listeners, here on Mojo's radio we're going to go back in time and spin a tune with a message, so roll it up and enjoy the vibes.
> [video=youtube_share;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://youtu.be/O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]



the cameraman and editor have since moved on to edit and maintain N.K propoganda films. lol 80's 120lb camera's lol..


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 9, 2013)

That's something I wasn't aware of G...cool piece of back story thanks


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;QDhwoZteZqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDhwoZteZqA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning guys! Time to smoke some grape ape and get shit done before this storm hits. Good day guys.

[youtube]S5FCdx7Dn0o[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2013)

Goooood morning
i love it 

waking and baking with cornflakes and miss amos while mrs sunnyboy is still sleeping off the chocolate milk 
[video=youtube;PL7VCUA7lQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL7VCUA7lQU[/video]





yes, yes i would


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it. 



"maryjane, she's my best friend. she's always been good to me. she come and take all my troubles away, yeah. and she don't stray too far from the west end, nah, she's always been close to me. when she's around, I just drift away.... highgrade, highgrade, is the type of love that she give to me. highgrade, highgrade, me need her each and every day. highgrade. highgrade, come check me today. I need the highgrade. highgrade, ya know..."
[video=youtube;HFvaYRll-II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFvaYRll-II[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;xlCmQcRPtRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlCmQcRPtRg[/video]


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2013)

morning friends [video=youtube;W7-EEGiABBU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7-EEGiABBU&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;index=8[/video]


----------



## meechz 024 (Apr 9, 2013)

Kinda late checkin in here but check this brethren

[video=youtube;XU5Djb56Xh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU5Djb56Xh0[/video]

Sinsemilla give me a voice yah
Blazing my chaaalwah
Taking me hiiiiiiigher

Sinsemilla 

give me a voice yah
blazing my chaaaaaalwah
taking me highaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;N-9nbwHQPKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9nbwHQPKA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nxu_XZXd2DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxu_XZXd2DE[/video]
wu tang aint nothin to fuck with


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;mde6oBPsY04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mde6oBPsY04[/video]
heres one most people probably dont know.. pretty cool song, the 1st time i heard this song was just song dude wailing it on a corner with a guitar.. dude was jammin


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey shr88, that tune reminds me of the Pogues
[video=youtube_share;afO3IQX2Qnc]http://youtu.be/afO3IQX2Qnc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0jCA7F7aHxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCA7F7aHxA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;A9_zm5c07XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9_zm5c07XU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2013)

Open your windows, it's gonna get up to the hi 70's here in the bay area.

Morning All!
[video=youtube;ZACwVOJXpn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZACwVOJXpn0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;PECk9A-07Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning Kids! not too sore from yesterday.... no idea what today brings.. 


today's pic and vid







[video=youtube;izOl4rJLRII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izOl4rJLRII[/video]

What I Got lyrics

Early in the morning, risin' to the street
Light me up that cigarette and I strap shoes on my feet
Got to find a reason, a reason things went wrong
Got to find a reason why my money's all gone
I got a dalmation, and I can still get high
I can play the guitar like a mother fucking riot

Well, life is (too short), so love the one you got
'Cause you might get runover or you might get shot
never start no static just get it off my chest Never had to battle with no bulletproof vest

Take a small example, take a tip from me
Take all of your money, give it all to charity
Love is what I got
It's within my reach
And the Sublime style's still straight from Long Beach
It all comes back to you, you'll finally get what you deserve
Try and test that you're bound to get served
Love's what I got
Don't start a riot
You'll feel it when the dance gets hot

Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got

(That's) why I don't cry when my dog runs away
I don't get angry at the bills I have to pay
I don't get angry when my Mom smokes pot
Hits the bottle and goes right to the rock
Fuckin' and fightin', it's all the same
Livin' with Louie dog's the only way to stay sane
Let the lovin', let the lovin' come back to me

Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I got I got I got


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

last night I knew it was bed time when I took my pipe.. filled it.. smoked that.. then tried to relight an empty pipe twice.. 1st time I lit it.. I even saw there was nothing in the bowl.. but I figured what the heck.. see if a 2nd lighter pass will blaze it up.. no success.. pipe put down.. I went to sleep..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 10, 2013)

Saw this today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2013)

good morning my friends, looking at the forecast, sunny and 85...thank you God 
[video=youtube;3L4YrGaR8E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L4YrGaR8E4[/video]


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Apr 10, 2013)

Shit, 85 sounds GOOD  I am envious


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 10, 2013)

Well hello there, it's nice to see you and how are you doing today?...shakes hand
Here's a gem for you, SRV and Lou Ann Barton...some say that this is the very first album done with Stevie Ray
[video=youtube_share;k1935SKIlwM]http://youtu.be/k1935SKIlwM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it..
[video=youtube;JwB-iVAfnMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwB-iVAfnMo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;oc7b62El_fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk[/video]

mornin


----------



## gioua (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning kidlets!~

up since 3:25am... S.S.S+ dogs fed... and now asleep again.. 


today's pic and vid..







[video=youtube;jB6BE7HoE7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB6BE7HoE7I[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;eNot47WRBFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNot47WRBFk[/video]

goooood morning! going out on the gulf for some fishing fun today


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2013)

Good morning all!
It's a good day to ....
[video=youtube;kRdtKUWn_wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRdtKUWn_wI[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2013)

Goddamn blizzard outside this morning.

[video=youtube;v4s2AMKPHnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4s2AMKPHnE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 11, 2013)

A Speedy Good Morning!! Looks like another N...N....N.....N.....N....GREAT DAY!!

[video=youtube;o8Ie3_H_uY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Ie3_H_uY8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 11, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


this has become one of my daily routines for the past 3 mo's or so.. thanks for the thread... had to go back to this post to make sure I gave ya + reps and a like!


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 11, 2013)

Hola, wake n bake has eluded me as of late, been so busy in the mornings.
Picked up a new toy, wanna see it?



Ariser Extreme Q .. had the Volcano in my hands but it was 350bux more so said screw it.
This thing works amazing anyway, im happy with it.


----------



## prosperian (Apr 11, 2013)

Heard good things about the Extreme Q. I have been using a vapor brothers for about two years now. 

It's always on and I never have a problem with it. Hard to make the leap to a volcano $$$, but I might if this vb ever breaks down.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 11, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Heard good things about the Extreme Q. I have been using a vapor brothers for about two years now.
> 
> It's always on and I never have a problem with it. Hard to make the leap to a volcano $$$, but I might if this vb ever breaks down.


I didn't really know if I would be into the vape all to much but I do seem to be using it a lot.. for now anyway, probably just cuz its still new lol.
The Extreme Q is really good imo. I don't think I could ever shell out the cash for a Volcano.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;pkcJEvMcnEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkcJEvMcnEg[/video]


Gooood mornin


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2013)

Wake and get out of the city was the plan, until I seen someone blocked the driveway, aren't emotions funny?


[video=youtube;G487EDeXadA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G487EDeXadA[/video]

Edit: I took it as a sign.
Morning All!


----------



## gioua (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome Friday morning Kids!

Spent 10 mins looking for my WA cup.. to no avail.. then another 5 looking for my Grumpy mug... I found the WA cup where I left it from yesterdays pic.. Grumpy is MIA.. 







[video=youtube;wa2nLEhUcZ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0[/video]


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm getting ripped this morning so I can forget about all the work I have to do but can't because I'm snowed in again.


----------



## gioua (Apr 12, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm getting ripped this morning so I can forget about all the work I have to do but can't because I'm snowed in again.


this is gonna be you huh? [video=youtube;SKbDJ8E8zyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKbDJ8E8zyM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.





*


lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 12, 2013)

loving the pics gioua. The fact that you can roll and have what looks like black tea makes me think youre british but obviously the washington mug dispels that i suppose. Still, is that just milky ass coffee then? and why do you use a "crutch" (roach here) where others dont. yes im baked


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 12, 2013)

Twice as nice

[video=youtube;DIEvHCyb4Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIEvHCyb4Ms[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 12, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> loving the pics gioua. The fact that you can roll and have what looks like black tea makes me think youre british but obviously the washington mug dispels that i suppose. Still, is that just milky ass coffee then? and why do you use a "crutch" (roach here) where others dont. yes im baked



lol nah it's coffee.. I will be stopping with the "mug shots" shortly.. April almost up and it's already getting to hot to drink coffee past about 7am.. I like my coffee sweet.. about 7 teaspoons of sugar and a bit of milk.. My folks drank it this way and would allow us to have a sip once in awhile.. (will be adding my 52 oz water mug shortly)

I actually cant roll a J for crap.. too much R.A in the hands and need to use a roller or cone joint. I use the crutch for a few reasons.. I will smoke all the way to the end then toss it not having to worry about a major roach collection.. *this really has not panned out as you can see from the pics* I dont like the smell of MMJ on my hands.. and this helps keep it off a but.. I have sen folks who have burned in resin burns..lol..

crutch also can be made longer so I use less MJ when rolling one too..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

Had me some coffee and aggression for breakfast. A big ass bowl of X Cheese, and the boss lady for desert.

[video=youtube;94bGzWyHbu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0[/video]

Avenged Sevenfold -- this is what Metallica could have been. All they had to do is not start sucking ass. I was going to link to Victim instead, but Nightmare IS the title track.


----------



## gioua (Apr 12, 2013)

here is what I roll with.. I have gone thru about 4 rollers in the last 3 years.. even rolling with a roller takes some time with R.A but after a few tokes I can deal with rolling a few more.. 







I rolled a few yesterday am then forgot to post this pic


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2013)

good morning my friends 
[video=youtube;x3M8Sk7X51k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3M8Sk7X51k&amp;list=RD02udyNr0pY6ak[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good morning you bunch of pot heads!!!!!!!! 

LOL hope you all have a good Friday!!! I know I will  Time to smoke a j of green crack and get shit started 



Oh and of course can't get it started right without a lil marley to wake me up right 

[youtube]QrY9eHkXTa4[/youtube]

Stay high my friends.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good morning you bunch of pot heads!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL hope you all have a good Friday!!! I know I will  Time to smoke a j of green crack and get shit started
> 
> ...



...My wife used to have a pair of those red penguin pj pants.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;34P18at0Q7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34P18at0Q7s[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 12, 2013)

Good morning RIU. Just back from 4 days in Vegas. It was raining cold and windy there. Not a good time I don't drink gamble and I don't want a hooker so I don't think I will ever need to go there again. The part of the grand canyon we went to didn't have heli rides and the glass thing you can wake out on to and look down in the canyon is in another part of the canyon. I guess I should go to random jibber jabber. You all have a great day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

wake and bake time. time to get lit the fuck up!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it..


"..I live in the woods alone, I need your company. baby, woods alone, I need your company. every morning I get up I sip my cup, my eyes get red no one to hear me. one more thing I'd like to say right here, baby but you just won't let me. one more thing I'd like to say right here, baby but you just won't let me. I'd like to say, baby your so nice. I want to do the same thing twice. baby, your so nice I like to do the same thing twice. I love you baby so much..."
[video=youtube;rB5xeiXKQhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB5xeiXKQhM[/video]


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 12, 2013)

Aloha all, time to get irie~

[video=youtube_share;GiWi-lRgOcQ]http://youtu.be/GiWi-lRgOcQ[/video]

Stay lifted everybody


----------



## Steve French (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;DkerzWHdqY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkerzWHdqY0[/video]

Just about getting the right weather for it.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 12, 2013)

A little late to the party....damn rain, life by the drop
[video=youtube_share;xcwCiTkt2Jg]http://youtu.be/xcwCiTkt2Jg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

Ahhhh, it's another beautiful Saturday.
Good morning fellow wake n bakers.

[video=youtube;9FeFBji0gso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FeFBji0gso[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

Cough, cough, Morning All!

[video=youtube;6TSZ9imUhxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TSZ9imUhxU[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 13, 2013)

Good morning all. I'm going to bake and bake and bake all day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 13, 2013)

No video today, I'm listening to The House of Gold and Bones, part 2. (Stone Sour.)

It came out on the 9th. I found out today (thought it was supposed to be the 17th, with the first Graphic Novel.) Got that shit first thing! Now I'm wakin' and bakin' and loving the new album.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning all, get up and boogie
[video=youtube_share;IMZjAOoX6nw]http://youtu.be/IMZjAOoX6nw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Q8n4oWClu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q8n4oWClu8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning kids.. bit late this am.. slept till 6:40am.. ahhh medibles.. I love you..
DS called this am he started a new job few days ago and asked if we can watch the baby while his wife works and he sleeps.. 

heck yeah we will!! we gots the gbaby till 4pm 

todays pic and vid 









[video=youtube;_Mnw9uiYggU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mnw9uiYggU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it..
[video=youtube;rEagm4mG8g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEagm4mG8g0[/video] 
I met a girl today
I couldn't believe it
Birds they flew around her
A butterfly on her shoulder

I saw her walking down the street
Was like a dream
I gave her a flower
But she didn't need it

Cause she's so sweet
Birds they flew around her
She's so necta
A butterfly on her shoulder

I Say I wanna talk to you and get to know you
She say she's got to go to a party maybe I'll see you there
I Wanna be her man and I think I can
So I can hold her hand and be close to her

Like wings of the butterfly my hearts a flutter
I Wish she was mine but I'm such a boy

Wanna take her to my room
Fill it with her sweet perfume
Leave a note for her when I go

Wanna be her man
I think I can
So I can hold her hand
And be close to her

She's so sweet,.

Wish I was like the butterfly
Close to her


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning all. Time to get irie, and relax a little before work. Get lifted everybody 


[video=youtube_share;uHqh4l4_s6E]http://youtu.be/uHqh4l4_s6E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 14, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm still moving a little slow at this point. Got to get my inner motor started.

[video=youtube;mL_PNNr_NgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL_PNNr_NgU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome Sunday Morning Kids!!

(baby pics from yesterday to be added to the pic of yourself thread.. )

Today's pic and Vid..







[video=youtube;34nrWcUglVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34nrWcUglVg&amp;list=PLoO3iMLh0PdzfWuTiGqteweA PQ_kMJKIT[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;CCkZWyohP7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCkZWyohP7M[/video]

Where did she go?


Oh, Good Morning All!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 14, 2013)

Finally got my motor going.

[video=youtube;-RK9NpGr2-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RK9NpGr2-s[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 14, 2013)

Good morning mates...show me your teeth
[video=youtube_share;vk5vRoc0_nk]http://youtu.be/vk5vRoc0_nk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 14, 2013)

round 2 ...

damn I use to love hearing this song back in the day... nothing woke me up more..

[video=youtube;QEjgPh4SEmU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEjgPh4SEmU[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing like a cup of good coffee and a blowjob to wake a guy up......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 14, 2013)

I just had the coffee .


----------



## Comatoke (Apr 14, 2013)

terribly cold sunday morning where I live

feeling warmer after my water, and bong ripssss

now must make food.

im thinking, hot wings n pizza from last night????


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2013)

Comatoke said:


> ... pizza from last night????


...and the pizza's only good if it's been on the counter all night.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Nothing like a cup of good coffee and a blowjob to wake a guy up......





dirtsurfr said:


> I just had the coffee .






wake and bake sundays gang!! fire in da hole x 2, cause that's how we do on sundays  

put this in your sunday pipe and smoke it..
[video=youtube;vVyL8RoQ_7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVyL8RoQ_7Q[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning kids.. bit late this am.. slept till 6:40am.. ahhh medibles.. I love you..
> DS called this am he started a new job few days ago and asked if we can watch the baby while his wife works and he sleeps..
> 
> heck yeah we will!! we gots the gbaby till 4pm
> ...


can you dig it.. yes i can


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;kHKagkLaoM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHKagkLaoM0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QkrLmeeCrhY]http://youtu.be/QkrLmeeCrhY[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 15, 2013)

Good morning RIU. Plushberry in the pipe coffee in my cup and all is well on the western front. You all have a good day.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;xj3mv]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj3mv_i-wish-skee-lo_music#.UWvuerXEySo[/video]


puffin on some chemdawg... mornin riu


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 15, 2013)

Wake, bake and back to sleep.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 15, 2013)

Good morning folks...

Coffee and a bowl or two or three....cough....Oh and its tax day....I hope that wasn't a buzz kill...I better have another bowl...


----------



## gioua (Apr 15, 2013)

Morning kids... I quit smoking cigs on Friday.. easy peasy... smoked since age 14 or so on and off for years.. quit a few times.. longest was about 10 years.. 
never use any stop smoking crap.. but I can attest to wanting a cig in the am with the coffee.. 



it's Monday... for those of you keeping track.. lol.. 








[video=youtube;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

good morning my friends, another day in paradise 
[video=youtube;kI4yoXyb1_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI4yoXyb1_M[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU[/video]


how did i get here?


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 15, 2013)

Morning my friends, it's time to get back to the garden, I've read that plants respond to music, especially the classics, so here's some Mozart {Turkish March}
[video=youtube_share;5WD3DncRK3c]http://youtu.be/5WD3DncRK3c[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 15, 2013)

Hola! Get to legit wake n bake today, yes!!
Waiting for head shop to open, going to buy me a new bong today with a swivel bowl for my oil. Pretty excited about it, ill post pictures when I get it.

[video=youtube_share;ErN7fQd6WzA]http://youtu.be/ErN7fQd6WzA[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your wake and bake pipe and smoke it..
[video=youtube;qJ-zD6JsDe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ-zD6JsDe4[/video]

"I can see the sun that's peeking thru the clouds. and I can see the tree's growing skyward from the ground. in the morning, I awaken from my bed. and there's this irie feeling that starts running thru my head. I hoping for a nice day. I wanna have a nice day.."


----------



## gioua (Apr 15, 2013)

motivated me to mow the front and back yard.. damn it's nice outside today...


----------



## Steve French (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;GEV55fCkW80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEV55fCkW80[/video]
Music has become progressively shittier since these good old days


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 16, 2013)

Time to get to business, harvest today. 


[video=youtube;8qrriKcwvlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Time to get to business, harvest today.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;8qrriKcwvlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY[/video]
> ...


I have been singing this in my head for about a month now... each time I forget to post it to move it outta my mental rotation... 

had to listen to this whole song this am..

last Sunday I asked a brother how he had been.. he replied he's doing are alright.. I replied getting good grades?.. he didn't get it.. till I sung a bit.. lol


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

Morning Kids.. Welcome to Tuesday...

bong rips before 5am! ok ... not really rips.. but.. wth.. 







[video=youtube;mVm8jPBhmMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVm8jPBhmMU[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea-a... Wake...... just baked....
Nice...

Full Speed ahead Mr. Christian.....


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 16, 2013)

gioua said:


> lol nah it's coffee.. I will be stopping with the "mug shots" shortly.. April almost up and it's already getting to hot to drink coffee past about 7am.. I like my coffee sweet.. about 7 teaspoons of sugar and a bit of milk.. My folks drank it this way and would allow us to have a sip once in awhile.. (will be adding my 52 oz water mug shortly)
> 
> I actually cant roll a J for crap.. too much R.A in the hands and need to use a roller or cone joint. I use the crutch for a few reasons.. I will smoke all the way to the end then toss it not having to worry about a major roach collection.. *this really has not panned out as you can see from the pics* I dont like the smell of MMJ on my hands.. and this helps keep it off a but.. I have sen folks who have burned in resin burns..lol..
> 
> crutch also can be made longer so I use less MJ when rolling one too..


Yeah crutches make so much sense to smoke with for exactly those reasons. And for real burned resin fingers ... How much can a book of cardboard roach be out there lmao, need to spread the word to your compatriots bro!

And I saw that mug, that's IMMENSE. My first time in America I'm like... 32ozs how much is that? Then I buy one full of coke for a tenth of the price of any drink here and I'm like oh THAT BIG. But my god 52...


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

Feeling a little angry this morn, don't want to work the farm no more 
[video=youtube_share;mmceSj07_fs]http://youtu.be/mmceSj07_fs[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 16, 2013)

Good morning riu. I've been too lazy to put up a video but you guy's are doing a great job. Damn I like the old tunes but I get to hear stuff I wouldn't have other wise. Have a great day. Take a minute to remember the people that died and were hurt yesterday.


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Yeah crutches make so much sense to smoke with for exactly those reasons. And for real burned resin fingers ... How much can a book of cardboard roach be out there lmao, need to spread the word to your compatriots bro!
> 
> And I saw that mug, that's IMMENSE. My first time in America I'm like... 32ozs how much is that? Then I buy one full of coke for a tenth of the price of any drink here and I'm like oh THAT BIG. But my god 52...




love my mug.. I will fill it only with ice and water.. it will last from about 7pm till 5am with ice.. I tried those 32 oz ones with a 32 oz packed with ice you get about 3 oz water..lol 

I am not a fan of soda's anymore.. will have one every other week if wifey gets the right kind


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 16, 2013)

New toy. Gonna wake n bake like a boss this morning!
FIRE IN DA HOLE!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Morning all!
Wakeing in the mountains, it so quiet I think I'll pull the batteries out 
Those dam clocks!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

good morning you crazy SOBs 
[video=youtube;5RAQXg0IdfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RAQXg0IdfI[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;XWJrPzAUzAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWJrPzAUzAs[/video]

I dunno -- there's something about great reggae remakes of good songs. Especially when enjoying Ja's gracious bounty!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

What happens when the joint burns longer than the song?

More Shaggy! To the ladies, this time.

[video=youtube;mILsx_c-vXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mILsx_c-vXw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I dunno -- there's something about great reggae remakes of good songs. Especially when enjoying Ja's gracious bounty!


we listen to ska, dance hall and reggae here. i just heard about dub and i kinda like it too


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> we listen to ska, dance hall and reggae here. i just heard about dub and i kinda like it too


Can't forget about some good SA samba and "pop!" 

I love me some old ska, even some of the newer "ska." Dub?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> What happens when the joint burns longer than the song?
> 
> More Shaggy! To the ladies, this time.
> 
> [video=youtube;mILsx_c-vXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mILsx_c-vXw[/video]


Nice song, makes me want to hurry and get home. (I should get off of here)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it..

[video=youtube;9rsqg95anNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rsqg95anNw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's late but I already waked n baked lol but fuck it, it's never to late to join the wake n bake party 

Love is my religion. 

[youtube]r-eXYJnV3V4[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tlytqteLkSE]http://youtu.be/tlytqteLkSE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hSR1lOYvazA]http://youtu.be/hSR1lOYvazA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CeMeDihwyrg]http://youtu.be/CeMeDihwyrg[/video]
But that's the way it had to be.
They locked him up and threw away the key.
Well, I can't take pity on men of his kind,
even though he now takes it in the behind.
DATE RAPE!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dub?


that's exactly what i said. check it out, i like it http://radiotuna.com/

lol that "put this in your pipe and smoke it" makes me laugh every morning dr, thanks


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> that's exactly what i said. check it out, i like it http://radiotuna.com/
> 
> lol that "put this in your pipe and smoke it" makes me laugh every morning dr, thanks


I "blame" you for my second wake and bake. 

[video=youtube;9xJ9fggYhvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xJ9fggYhvY&amp;list=RD02ZvYSYOKFCbk[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.





*


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;D8240QPQrNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8240QPQrNI[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vOT7ToKToGo]http://youtu.be/vOT7ToKToGo[/video]




Just made some absolute, getting super ripped with no hacking and flying high again with OZZY!


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning Kids...
Welcome to Wednesday! 

Wifey surprised the heck outta me last night.. she showed me our anniversary gift early..2 tickets to see Jewel.. (guess one is hers.. )

I am not a fan of concerts or crowds.. but I there are 2 singers I would love to see.. she is one the other is Norah..

today's pic and vid







[video=youtube;0wBDDAZkNtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wBDDAZkNtk[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids...
> Welcome to Wednesday!
> 
> Wifey surprised the heck outta me last night.. she showed me our anniversary gift early..2 tickets to see Jewel.. (guess one is hers.. )
> ...


my mom is a huge norah jones fan....she does have a lovely voice. I love music and art, just makes the world a brighter more colorful place to be


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;k_LP4IU6XD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_LP4IU6XD4[/video]

Since I apparently missed the Sublime party yesterday. 





No one sent me a memo.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2013)

Bacon is on! Morning All!


[video=youtube;F5axlwCBXC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8[/video]

Happy anniversary Gioua, this ones for you!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2013)

goooooood morning you crazy kids. i love a story with a surprise ending 

[video=youtube;KV43rJ0a5iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV43rJ0a5iA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

650baquet said:


> my mom is a huge norah jones fan....she does have a lovely voice. I love music and art, just makes the world a brighter more colorful place to be


I just learned her Dad was Ravi Shankar 

and there are more of them too..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSMGdH95sy4


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;tcWif3u4A0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcWif3u4A0A[/video]

Breakfast, coffee, molta, a mix of Stone Sour's new CDs (Gotta listen all the way through, before I go buy their graphic novel, today!!!)

The Shabba's what I fired up, when I fired up.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

Good morning.....old school, this still hits a chord with me
[video=youtube_share;N6voHeEa3ig]http://youtu.be/N6voHeEa3ig[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in the hole!! 

make sure you got the volume on blast.. we going militant today.

put this in your fucking pipe and smoke it.. 
[video=youtube;bWXazVhlyxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^My speakers are crackling


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 17, 2013)

"X Rated.........tell me about it."

[video=youtube;tvfkfhx2N0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvfkfhx2N0U[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

time for another wake and bake hit. this one to get the day started...


rage against the machine x2. cause I can
fire in da hole!!! 

put this in your fucking pipe and smoke it.... 
[video=youtube;4smim2MNvF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4smim2MNvF8[/video]

know your enemy


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 17, 2013)

Been up for a while, already wake n baked. Now its time to get right fucking high! My back sore today =(

Ill Rage with ya
[video=youtube_share;kmZAsLMUuPw]http://youtu.be/kmZAsLMUuPw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok I'll be the one to post it...with lyrics so no one gets confused 
[video=youtube_share;T4m2rge5Skg]http://youtu.be/T4m2rge5Skg[/video]
Hey yo, it's just another bombtrack...ughh!
Hey yo, it's just another bombtrack...yeah!
It goes a-1, 2, 3...

Yeah, it's just another bombtrack
And suckas be thinkin' that they can fake this
But I'm gonna drop it at a higher level
'Cause I'm inclined to stoop down
Hand out some beat-downs
Cold runna train on punk ho's that
Think they run the game

But I learned to burn that bridge and delete
Those who compete...at a level that's obsolete
Instead I warm my hands upon the flames of the flag
To recall the downfall
And the businesses that burned us all
See through the news and the views that twist reality

Enough
I call the bluff
Fuck Manifest destiny

Landlords and power whores
On my people they took turns
Dispute the suits I ignite
And then watch 'em burn

With the thoughts from a militant mind
Hardline, hardline after hardline

Landlords and power whores
On my people they took turns
Dispute the suits I ignite
And then watch 'em burn

Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn
Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn
Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn
Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn

Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn
Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn
Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn
Burn, burn, yes ya gonna burn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

loving the rage gang, ... loving the rage


you guys rock  thanks for taking another wake and bake bowl hit with me

enjoy your day my friends, I will


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;VxHIVxz1K5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxHIVxz1K5M[/video]
maggies farm sounds like a terrible place to work.. great cover


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ok I'll be the one to post it...with lyrics so no one gets confused
> [video=youtube_share;T4m2rge5Skg]http://youtu.be/T4m2rge5Skg[/video]
> Hey yo, it's just another bombtrack...ughh!
> Hey yo, it's just another bombtrack...yeah!
> ...



..........


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yBd0OHQNlRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBd0OHQNlRY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;vVXIK1xCRpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2620144
> ..........



"to me it looked like a leprachaun to me, all you gotta do is look up in a tree. who else seen the leprachaun say yeah"

[video=youtube;nda_OSWeyn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nda_OSWeyn8[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 18, 2013)

3:15am wake n bake! (baby wanted a bottle)
Couple bong hits and back to bed nicely toasted. Maybe ill wake up the wife if ya know what I mean


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2013)

heres some bud porn for yall


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

few regulars missing here last few days.. 

Morning Kids.... it's Thursday... (this use to be grinder day in grade school... F'ing LOVED grinder day!!.. . 







[video=youtube;pVlr4g5-r18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVlr4g5-r18[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just missed 420 by that much......

Morning All! edit: <<<< it took a long time to write this


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xo-J1wf2KHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-J1wf2KHc[/video]


Mornin


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;byakIyu_UMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byakIyu_UMo[/video]

I saw this in my random mix the other day, though damn, cool. So, wakin' and bakin' to it.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;qJbhsuJP6gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qJbhsuJP6gc[/video]

just dropped the boy off at school. time to smoke and go back to sleep.....


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 18, 2013)

Good morning friends, didn't sleep well last night, my mind was on overkill
[video=youtube_share;DeTsUzyzmvI]http://youtu.be/DeTsUzyzmvI[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2013)

good morning friends, starting my day out with something funky while i bake 
[video=youtube;xFudBQcplj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFudBQcplj4[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 

vulgar display of power... we going militant again today

put this in your fucking pipe and smoke it...
[video=youtube;Evc3Xtc84N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evc3Xtc84N0[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 18, 2013)

Pantera, everyones favorite white supremists band


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 18, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again. 
*
You taught me something new, today.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.
> *
> You taught me something new, today.


Think about the lyric "you use complexsion of my skin for counter racist tool. You don't know me."
Also I've seen them in concert a few times, phil went on a tirade about being proud to be white. Also their last album showing the white kid jumping in the fire is a reference to the Pillar of Fire Church.

Oh and while I'm on it, phil is a douche. In an interview he said it was dimebags fault they would never get back together and suggested that he be "taken out". Fuck that dude, you can google his white pride speeches for reference.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y1LXb8RAOtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1LXb8RAOtA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2013)

good mornin america how are ya?
[video=youtube;uPlQVM6g_Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=uPlQVM6g_Zc&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]



thought id put this here for whoever wakes up n sees it


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2013)

thorw up an AWESOME one for the underground rap fans .. necro, q unique, slaine, ill bill, mr hyde, tech n9ne.. crazy
[video=youtube;3aeAdbRsTLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aeAdbRsTLc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 19, 2013)

Morning Kids..
It's FRIDAY!!!! (friday use to be and still is pizza day at my old grade school from the 70's (thurs is still grinder day) love that this has not changed.

Today's pic and Vid.

3 mins b4 4:20am







[video=youtube;-d3RYW0YoEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3RYW0YoEk[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh it's feelgood Friday!!!! 

[youtube]OwkFSQfE2Bc[/youtube]

[youtube]OYZ40p8H2Kk[/youtube]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids..
> It's FRIDAY!!!! (friday use to be and still is pizza day at my old grade school from the 70's (thurs is still grinder day) love that this has not changed.
> 
> Today's pic and Vid.
> ...


I need a job, I'd love to see the help wanted section of that paper! lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2013)

Morning All!
6 o'clock last night, talking with my brother on Skype, making chocolate chip cookies.....
I couldn't of had more then 4 or at least I think it was only 4 anyway 12 hrs later.....Good Morning!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 19, 2013)

happy friday my crazy friends 
[video=youtube;RijB8wnJCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 19, 2013)

...........


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 19, 2013)

G'morning all I'm off to a great start today. oooops, wrong thread, my bad!


hereshegrows said:


> I'm planning to having a few friends and their kids over tomorrow for a BBQ...so I'll be cleaning and food shopping today. I'm doing meet and veggie kebobs along with burgers and salad. I want to put out the ultimate burger fixing station, I need to good ideas. I've heard of peanut butter on burgers, anyone else got crazy ideas for me?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> G'morning all I'm off to a great start today.


One of the best burgers I've ever had was prepared by an Greek man in Australia about 40 years ago. lol

"The Lot"

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2009/10/australian-burger-with-the-lot-at-the-sunburnt-cow-in-new-york-city.html


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> One of the best burgers I've ever had was prepared by an Greek man in Australia about 40 years ago. lol
> 
> "The Lot"
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2009/10/australian-burger-with-the-lot-at-the-sunburnt-cow-in-new-york-city.html


Beet, bacon, fried egg and pineapple! OMG! that's some crazy burger I gotta try it. I might even add goat cheese to that mess.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 19, 2013)

Well it's not a very "good" morning now is it...as I watched my son playing on the living room floor, with the news in the background an eerie chill passed through me and in it's wake was this tune
[video=youtube_share;Y1KXIaNbToQ]http://youtu.be/Y1KXIaNbToQ[/video]
Sometimes I hate the way my mind works, but a good wake n bake can set things straight


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 19, 2013)

to those we miss and to those who miss us

RIP RM, you will be missed and always loved
[video=youtube;pKjJsM5AuIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKjJsM5AuIs[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WVelh13BHBQ]http://youtu.be/WVelh13BHBQ[/video]

Spent the morning in the Garden.. But....
MORNING ALL!!!!!


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 20, 2013)

Funny how the body knows to wake up for 4:20...

wake n bake n back to bed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2013)

You must be on the east coast, I don't why in the hell I woke up it's only 1:30 here, a good reason to light up!
(I stayed away from the cookies that put me down the night before) tomorrow I'll take a 1/2 dose and see how that works.

Edit: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22210378
In memory of Storm.
[video=youtube;XtJpkTUlLeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtJpkTUlLeY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Da69-pu_pqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da69-pu_pqc[/video]
People say I'm crazy doing what I'm doing,
Well they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin,
When I say that I'm o.k. they look at me kind of strange,
Surely your not happy now you no longer play the game,

People say I'm lazy dreaming my life away,
Well they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me,
When I tell that I'm doing Fine watching shadows on the wall,
Don't you miss the big time boy you're no longer on the ball?

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round,
I really love to watch them roll,
No longer riding on the merry-go-round,
I just had to let it go,

People asking questions lost in confusion,
Well I tell them there's no problem,
Only solutions,
Well they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind,
I tell them there's no hurry...
I'm just sitting here doing time,

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round,
I really love to watch them roll,
No longer riding on the merry-go-round,
I just had to let it go.


----------



## gioua (Apr 20, 2013)

awake and baked... will update w/ pics after 2nd cup of joe


OK back w.pic and vid of the day..

woke up this am and I was just running slow... amazing how one single j can change the day...

got medibles in the toaster oven... plans on hitting the ren faire today with wifey.








how can you not like ren faires?

[video=youtube;bPmMVO0C0DQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPmMVO0C0DQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> awake and baked... will update w/ pics after 2nd cup of joe
> 
> 
> OK back w.pic and vid of the day..
> ...


..come here fair maiden... while i.. fucking PLOW YOU


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;pmlSJtTZSw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmlSJtTZSw4[/video]
happy 4/20 people


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 now wheres that sativa??


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 Wake n Bake, Gotta luv it.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Happy 420 now wheres that sativa??


which one....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

srh88 said:


> which one....


Well let's see I have,
Hendu Skunk, Romulian, Green Crack and some Train Wreck.
That help???


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well let's see I have,
> Hendu Skunk, Romulian, Green Crack and some Train Wreck.
> That help???


.........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2623592.........


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Good Morning and happy 420. I hope today rocks for everybody.

[video=youtube;D3iFYtUZgv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3iFYtUZgv8[/video]

Time to smoke some serious amounts of our fav!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2013)

Marking this 4/20 wake n bake with one of the first weed songs I really liked when I first started smoking. 

[video=youtube;gz-2lqFHKO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jgc1AAe4Eag]http://youtu.be/jgc1AAe4Eag[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/video]

Good morning.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;jSjTuHcxXao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSjTuHcxXao[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 20, 2013)

Good morning my favorite subcultured, outcast thinkers, debaters and all around malcontents....I am the Walrus
[video=youtube_share;42luHhrsNhg]http://youtu.be/42luHhrsNhg[/video]
The smoking will be perpetual today


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 20, 2013)

The Strokes &#8211; One Way Trigger


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 20, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> The Strokes &#8211; One Way Trigger


[video=youtube_share;reifFcUoTKw]http://youtu.be/reifFcUoTKw[/video]


----------



## iloveyoumj (Apr 20, 2013)

I am picking my blueberry today 

[video=youtube;O2tuMfhvdXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2tuMfhvdXk[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Marking this 4/20 wake n bake with one of the first weed songs I really liked when I first started smoking.
> 
> [video=youtube;gz-2lqFHKO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8[/video]


Went back to bed, I like 4/20 so much, I decided to wake-n-bake twice. I went with Ludacris and Lil Flip "Screwed Up" But, I won't link any of the videos, because they either are missing audio, or promote a website.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I've been packing bowls for the past 2 and a half hours don't know what number this next one is going to be....


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 20, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I think I've been packing bowls for the past 2 and a half hours don't know what number this next one is going to be....


That's it bro...toke toke toke


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I think I've been packing bowls for the past 2 and a half hours don't know what number this next one is going to be....





MojoRison said:


> That's it bro...toke toke toke


You're at "almost enough" You'll know when to quit, You'll be passed out.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You're at "almost enough" You'll know when to quit, You'll be passed out.


Wish i felt like smoking until i pass out haha
Beginning my day with herb and dabs of some Lost Coast OGView attachment 2623750Winterized BHO here, sooooo smooth and could probably take have that in the pic and not choke.
Then i'm moving on to some Chocolope for mid day, and some TrainWreck for the rest of the night. Not including the random bud i'll be taking atleast 4 cat naps today haha!...now all i have to do is not stuff my face!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Wish i felt like smoking until i pass out haha
> Beginning my day with herb and dabs of some Lost Coast OGView attachment 2623749View attachment 2623750Winterized BHO here, sooooo smooth and could probably take have that in the pic and not choke.
> Then i'm moving on to some Chocolope for mid day, and some TrainWreck for the rest of the night. Not including the random bud i'll be taking atleast 4 cat naps today haha!...now all i have to do is not stuff my face!


I'm enjoying the fruits of 2 different cuttings of cheese (2 different plants, harvests...) And some good weed the neighbor gave me yesterday. I put it all together in the bowl -- I call it "Orgy in a bowl," it's complimented with the breakfast the boss lady made because she remembered 4/20, but forgot it's our anniversary. LoL


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

we are missing a wake n baker.... wheres mysunnyboy  ...didnt even come wish us a merry 4/20... hope shes alright


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

srh88 said:


> we are missing a wake n baker.... wheres mysunnyboy  ...didnt even come wish us a merry 4/20... hope shes alright


Hope that cunt that made the comment in random jibber jabber didn't piss her off. Sunny, where's the vid of the day?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You're at "almost enough" You'll know when to quit, You'll be passed out.



Wont be quitten anytime soon. I have some dos equis waiting for me this afternoon.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

Am I to late to the party? Ah fuck it I'm always late but who cares. Happy 4/20 guys! 

I'm high as a fucking kite, today's been a good day 

[youtube]gH2efAcmBQM[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (Apr 20, 2013)

well today's ren faire was lame... wifey and arrived early.. thinking these folks on 4-20 would put on a good show as they have in the past.. seems like this year they were not awake and baked and ready for the day while we were there..

not sure but this may be the last one we attend locally

how I am ending this day... nite kids... well.. nite soon.. 3rd glass so.. maybe I'll hang around


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> well today's ren faire was lame... wifey and arrived early.. thinking these folks on 4-20 would put on a good show as they have in the past.. seems like this year they were not awake and baked and ready for the day while we were there..
> 
> not sure but this may be the last one we attend locally
> 
> how I am ending this day... nite kids... well.. nite soon.. 3rd glass so.. maybe I'll hang around


This is the wake n bake thread not the bake n sleep thread


----------



## gioua (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> This is the wake n bake thread not the bake n sleep thread


I'll cut you.. damn booze...

(see4 is my alter ego)


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 21, 2013)

Good morning peoples, wake n bake. Feeling funky today, enjoy. 

[video=youtube;MFWRUKpgTO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFWRUKpgTO4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 21, 2013)

Good morning all. The day after 4/20 seems like an excellent time for some wake and bake action.

[video=youtube;CWpND8GhBuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning kids...

running very slow this am.. may even stay home from Church.. heck may just go back to sleep.. had some canna peanut butter this am.. 











[video=youtube;v_0di2IL440]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0di2IL440[/video]


Everybody's talking and no one says a word

Everybody's making love and no one really cares

There's nazis in the bathroom just below the stairs.
Always something happening and nothing going on

There's always something happening cooking and nothing in the pot

They're starving back in China so finish what you got.
They're starving back in China so finish what you got.
Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Strange days indeed
strange days indeed.
Everybody's runnin' and no one makes a move

Everyone's a winner
and no one seems to lose.
There's a little yellow idol to the north of Katmandu.
Everybody's flying and no one leaves the ground

Everybody's crying and no one makes a sound.
There's a place for us in movies you just gotta stay around.

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Strange days indeed
most peculiar
Mama.
Everybody's smoking and no one's getting high

Everybody's flying and never touch the sky

There's Ufo's over New York and I ain't too surprised.
Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Nobody told me there'd be days like these

Strange days indeed
most peculiar. Mama.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;7XcTyEKSnYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg[/video]

Mornin


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey look at you, made it through 420 unscathed I see and that makes me smile. 
On another note this mornings tune comes from a duo that I have an opportunity to see, they're playing a college in my town this month.
[video=youtube_share;N7VV_G8BvYI]http://youtu.be/N7VV_G8BvYI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning All! man it's great to sleep! 
[video=youtube;xMEtqxrCKP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMEtqxrCKP8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nw6hdhVw48Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw6hdhVw48Y[/video]



GOOD MORNIN


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2013)

morning
Lucky used to "get right" with me in the morning and help pick out the music 
[video=youtube;uJ2cEc_TCH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ2cEc_TCH8[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 21, 2013)

Good morning to you all. It's closer to after noon I guess. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally baked. I've been awake for hours...

Sunny, y'all are on our minds. 
[video=youtube;x4EsTEpCZHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4EsTEpCZHE[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2013)

i took a nap. i never take naps. 
[video=youtube;r4OhIU-PmB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2013)

dont know anymore cat songs lol..... cat stevens anyone? 
[video=youtube;Q29YR5-t3gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y1PVmANeyAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PVmANeyAg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jesus Christ had dreads so shake'em. I aint got none but Im thinking about growwin some. Imagine all the hebrews going dumb, dancing on top of chariots and turning tight ones ewwwwww


[video=youtube;2GZbaXdK8Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GZbaXdK8Js[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;Gsa2rzy7g1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsa2rzy7g1s[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

awake and heading out to bake.... already warm this am... 

Morning kids... 







[video=youtube;tR-qQcNT_fY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR-qQcNT_fY[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;YeqOLxRDsV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeqOLxRDsV8[/video]
Morning guys and girls 

Happy 4/22!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 22, 2013)

So this is now a music thread?...OK!

Bake before breakfast is always a good thing on a Monday:

[video=youtube;MmjNIJ4YIFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmjNIJ4YIFI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 22, 2013)

G-day mates 
When I was kid this was common practice, money was tight, love was all around and we got 3 button hand me downs...
[video=youtube_share;WeZ4FMIVqto]http://youtu.be/WeZ4FMIVqto[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So this is now a music thread?...OK!
> 
> Bake before breakfast is always a good thing on a Monday:
> QUOTE]
> Here ya go..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;LHQqqM5sr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQqqM5sr7g[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hOIsYA1QDuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOIsYA1QDuk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;lVdTQ3OPtGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY[/video]
happy tuesday everyone


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 23, 2013)

Good morning...this ones for you
[video=youtube_share;uAsV5-Hv-7U]http://youtu.be/uAsV5-Hv-7U[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 23, 2013)

Check your clones, it's getting warm! Morning All!
[video=youtube;YI8r6NjM7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI8r6NjM7sk[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 23, 2013)

Good morning RIU. The sun is out today still a little cold but it's nice to have the sun shine. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;0WzG64syKHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WzG64syKHA[/video]

Thank you, gods of rock!


----------



## gioua (Apr 23, 2013)

morning kids.. just went out a few mins ago to have my 1st smoke.. did not even have coffee this am way to hung over this am.. got up at 3:00am went over to the couch and tried to fall asleep again.. think the only reason I am awake now is I had to take the kidlets off to school..

did manage to do some stuff yesterday took 8 clones from this mom look how frost she is.. (she will be revegged and replanted)

have not seen too many larger fan leaves with this much trichs in awhile and I have not given her anything more then my composted soil .. 




























[video=youtube;H0E7Xid3M20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0E7Xid3M20[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;UGa52pQ-z4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGa52pQ-z4E[/video]

Home is where I want to be
Pick me up and turn me round
I feel numb - born with a weak heart
I guess I must be having fun
The less we say about it the better
Make it up as we go along
Feet on the ground
Head in the sky
It's ok I know nothing's wrong . . nothing

Hi yo I got plenty of time
Hi yo you got light in your eyes
And you're standing here beside me
I love the passing of time
Never for money
Always for love
Cover up and say goodnight . . . say goodnight

Home - is where I want to be
But I guess I'm already there
I come home - she lifted up her wings
I guess that this must be the place
I can't tell one from another
Did I find you, or you find me?
There was a time Before we were born
If someone asks, this is where I'll be . . . where I'll be

Hi yo We drift in and out
Hi yo sing into my mouth
Out of all those kinds of people
You got a face with a view
I'm just an animal looking for a home and
Share the same space for a minute or two
And you love me till my heart stops
Love me till I'm dead
Eyes that light up, eyes look through you
Cover up the blank spots
Hit me on the head Ah ooh


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.
*
Very nice. Sorry about that hangover.


----------



## gioua (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning kids.. feeling so much better then I did yesterday.. ugh.. 







[video=youtube;JU-OSLBKwG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-OSLBKwG0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 24, 2013)

Good morning 
Here on Mojo's radio were going to flip the record to the ever rare B-side...turn it up!
[video=youtube_share;jbE4IgPG9-E]http://youtu.be/jbE4IgPG9-E[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 24, 2013)

Good morning once again the sun is shining. Looking like a great day. I hope your is as nice.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kLBWkM0jzK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLBWkM0jzK0[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;a77yHpjdUtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a77yHpjdUtU[/video]

High everyone! Off to work, behave, no fighting while I'm gone, and someone, please feed the dog!


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes it's pretty cool getting stuck in "Traffic". 
[video=youtube;NRe42BDK_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRe42BDK_R4[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning once again the sun is shining. Looking like a great day. I hope your ass is nice.


Fixed it for you


----------



## gioua (Apr 25, 2013)

Morning kids... 

20 years ago today I was in a crash that killed my best bud.. he had just finished P.O.S.T had a job lined up locally for the local PD so we decided to head to the local lake to go fishing to relax.. car tire blew out and he lost control... 

RIP ... L.P.T. miss ya bud! 







one of my buds fav tunes

[video=youtube;qZ84JkYDa3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ84JkYDa3U[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2013)

gioia said:


> Morning kids...
> 
> 20 years ago today I was in a crash that killed my best bud.. he had just finished P.O.S.T had a job lined up locally for the local PD so we decided to head to the local lake to go fishing to relax.. car tire blew out and he lost control...
> 
> ...



Always remember the good times. The bad ones will put you under. Burning one for you and your BUD. Peace be with you


----------



## gioua (Apr 25, 2013)

With that guy.. all we had were good times... we skipped work and school together many times to play Sonic or to play Kid Chameleon, drink and smoke.. then we both kinda grew outta that phase and began to get our lives planned out..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 25, 2013)

From the forest itself comes the handle for the axe....

[video=youtube;lO3ca5FshCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO3ca5FshCY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)

Good morning my fellow bakers, today on Mojo's radio we're going to venture outside the norm and give this record a spin. It's from Chris Cornell a man who is known more for his heavier music and this is quite the departure, so I applaud him for pushing himself to create music different then most want to see him make....what do you think?
[video=youtube_share;nt26hhCHVo4]http://youtu.be/nt26hhCHVo4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 25, 2013)

good morning everyone. hope you all have a great day. some house cleaning music to get me going. [video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Fixed it for you


Good morning riu. Hay dirtsurfr thanks for the spelling help. Ya gave me a good laugh first thing this morning. I'm moving my grow today. Bad times at home. I hope ya'll have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;NAbZzdalZh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAbZzdalZh4[/video]

Buenos dias mi amigos! Espero que el día le trae felicidad.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2013)

Morning All! 
Who turned the gravity up?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5JzGJkmoREs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JzGJkmoREs[/video]

I want to go back to bed...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 25, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Hay dirtsurfr thanks for the spelling help. Ya gave me a good laugh first thing this morning. I'm moving my grow today. Bad times at home. I hope ya'll have a great day.


Hope things get better.   Stay strong..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;thbEUhtJzk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thbEUhtJzk8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;N-aK6JnyFmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

Morning Kids Happy Friday!

using yesterdays pic of what I am having today.. some canna pb 







[video=youtube;siMFORx8uO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;u4xp2lgiAjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## match box (Apr 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be 70 today and 52 tomorrow. Oh well it will come back. You all have a great day and enjoy your week end.


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

it's gonna be one hot ass summer






Today





84° 57°
Sat





91° 59°
Sun





93° 57°
Mon





91° 61°


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 26, 2013)

On this very fine morning my friends, Mojo's radio is going to take you far away...on a holiday
[video=youtube_share;FPwFB_PpJHM]http://youtu.be/FPwFB_PpJHM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's gonna be one hot ass summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* <(dislike button)


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

ya ever notice hereshegrows never posts much here..?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 26, 2013)

good morning, we're going to the beach 
[video=youtube;2ImZTwYwCug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> ya ever notice hereshegrows never posts much here..?


I think she must have morning hair. She's probably cleaning up as we speak.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 26, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)

Good morning, my friends. This morning I woke up an hour earlier than usual. Either I'll pay for that later on tonight or.....there could be a nap in my near future.

[video=youtube;4iiryJwvDtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iiryJwvDtc[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. Were going from 70 to 61 and rain oh well the sun will return. Enjoy your day and keep dirtsurfr in your thoughts.


----------



## gioua (Apr 27, 2013)

Morning Kids... It's Saturday!!!

We get to have some grand baby time today DIL said she just had her ears pierced.. 5 mo's old.. wow.. too young huh?

am I the only one here who uses medibles in the am?










Here is the invention of music from one of the funniest movies.. Caveman.. (if you have not seen this.. it's still funny)

[video=youtube;tYBNoFcvcWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYBNoFcvcWI[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone!! Bright, twinkly blue clear, glorious day here in the Midwest. Supposed to reach 70F, bushes are greening up. Bowls, McD's for b/fast and fishing.. _*You all have a great day*_. Match Box, he's there.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 27, 2013)

Good morning RIU. Time to get some pruning done.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2013)

Morning All! 



Breakfast.


----------



## gioua (Apr 27, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> 
> View attachment 2633377
> 
> Breakfast.



I can read flat sucker? what is it canna candy? what strength usually works for ya


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2013)

Good morning everyone! First day off in the last month and finally 70º weather. Really going to enjoy my day.

[video=youtube;R4shwJBnYEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4shwJBnYEM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> I can read flat sucker? what is it canna candy? what strength usually works for ya


Sorry about the pic, it's a "Suspiciously Delicious" 2-3 dose (1/2 dose for me) watermelon flavored sucker. I'll kick start it with a bowl or two. lol I picked up a a couple while scouting for clones yesterday.

If I dont smoke with it, it's gone in 3 licks and forget that I even ate it. I really like when that happens, an hour, hour in a half later I break out with a shit eating smile and think "Oh yea! that sucker!".


----------



## Steve French (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;1vxVyaYuGYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vxVyaYuGYE[/video]

Morning all, hows the hangover today.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 27, 2013)

Good morning fellow listeners, today on Mojo's radio we're going to spin a record from one of rock's greatest losses, he influenced many other acts including having a huge impact on the the longest recording act in rock history, the Rolling Stones.
Ladies and Gentlemen, we bring you Mr Gram Parsons
[video=youtube_share;LZHJajD6T-M]http://youtu.be/LZHJajD6T-M[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2013)

good morning everyone, i hope you all have a great day 
looks like Lucky had a twin
[video=youtube;iMnco5w7yeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMnco5w7yeI[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2013)

now for some music 
[video=youtube;hlVBg7_08n0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlVBg7_08n0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;RmmWJBwxvz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmmWJBwxvz0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 27, 2013)

Good day all..finally beautiful weather here today
[video=youtube_share;p5X_5cZch8w]http://youtu.be/p5X_5cZch8w[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;lwlogyj7nFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 28, 2013)

It's Sunday!

Morning Kids..







[video=youtube;AQxPOHcQTwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQxPOHcQTwc&amp;list=PLoO3iMLh0PdyuDDBnMg2s9KG WSghawO8M[/video]


----------



## match box (Apr 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well another week starts. I lose track of what day it is when I'm not working. Rain today but by Tuesday the sun should be back. You all have a great day.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 28, 2013)

Good morning (cough cough). I woke up today with a raging headache, the kind that comes with a hangover, but I didn't even drink last night.



The headache finally went away, so now it's time for some wake n bake action to begin.

[video=youtube;5nZnqtDdsws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZnqtDdsws[/video]

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## silasraven (Apr 28, 2013)

woke up tired as anything, smoked and wow i dont feel tired at all.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;9zpGvuOTFYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zpGvuOTFYw[/video]

Happy Sunday!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 28, 2013)

Good morning my friends, I've tuned the dial back a bit, a time before FM was king of the airwaves, today on Mojo's radio we're going to spin a record from a group most don't care for but we must admit it....they write amazing songs.
[video=youtube_share;GRIUfOVSNF8]http://youtu.be/GRIUfOVSNF8[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good morning my friends, I've tuned the dial back a bit, a time before FM was king of the airwaves, today on Mojo's radio we're going to spin a record from a group most don't care for but we must admit it....they write amazing songs.
> [video=youtube_share;GRIUfOVSNF8]http://youtu.be/GRIUfOVSNF8[/video]


Did you just seriously say most people don't care about the Bee Gees?!? You must of smoked to much weed mojo 

Good morning riu! Just took a bong rip some sdxww  Today is Sunday funday, who knows what lies ahead but for now carry on my wayward son 

[youtube]2X_2IdybTV0[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;fWCa3GvbNUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWCa3GvbNUE[/video]
I dunno, I just had the urge to hear this song. It's horrible.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;fWCa3GvbNUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWCa3GvbNUE[/video]
> I dunno, I just had the urge to hear this song. It's horrible.


Why not this instead of that  More advanced snoop as he puts it haha

[youtube]5OL-3DbT4zE[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2013)

good morning my friends, hope your sunday rocks
[video=youtube;PHzOOQfhPFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHzOOQfhPFg[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why not this instead of that  More advanced snoop as he puts it haha
> 
> [youtube]5OL-3DbT4zE[/youtube]


Cuz, Willie Nelson's not in that one.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 28, 2013)

*Happy Sunday RIU  *




hmmmm, which one, which one....?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *Happy Sunday RIU  *
> 
> View attachment 2634780
> 
> ...


how about both


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *Happy Sunday RIU  *
> 
> View attachment 2634780
> 
> ...


Jarred before Bottled for me.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Did you just seriously say most people don't care about the Bee Gees?!? You must of smoked to much weed mojo  {_Yes I do on a regular basis_ }
> 
> Good morning riu! Just took a bong rip some sdxww  Today is Sunday funday, who knows what lies ahead but for now carry on my wayward son
> 
> [youtube]2X_2IdybTV0[/youtube]


I was referring to the fact that these guys are so linked with Disco, that most can't hear their name without hearing this ...personally I think they rock
[video=youtube_share;FECFb1_YdII]http://youtu.be/FECFb1_YdII[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *Happy Sunday RIU  *
> 
> View attachment 2634780
> 
> ...


That's easy, because the sooner I get to Mary........the quicker I get to liquor 
[video=youtube;FvzNeh4Mq1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzNeh4Mq1o[/video]
It's still morning for a few here but keep rolling up the good & keep it rolling on!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I was referring to the fact that these guys are so linked with Disco, that most can't hear their name without hearing this ...personally I think they rock


hey get off disco!! that's one of my favorite movies right there 
[video=youtube;A_sY2rjxq6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;APWhx97QvxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APWhx97QvxE[/video]
man.. that baby blue strat is pretty as hell!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 28, 2013)

Just woke up from a 2 hour long after dinner nap. It is now time to bake.

Regarding a song to post.......I am nothing if not flexible and after listening to the previous couple of tunes......

[video=youtube;HAbq_qkzFR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAbq_qkzFR0[/video]

Have a great week!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;KPV1InMNUf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPV1InMNUf4[/video]

Mornin


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;aWYiCoTDHuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWYiCoTDHuo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2013)

Oatmeal Raisin with 1/2 oz. GSC
Morning all!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 29, 2013)

Well today my listeners the sky is crying again and it seems I'm going to have to put a spell her for the sun to shine, so I'm off to see the Witch.
[video=youtube_share;TnyxEz4l70Q]http://youtu.be/TnyxEz4l70Q[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 29, 2013)

Morning Kids... damn medibles working magic today!

[video=youtube;3tHPsphg9xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHPsphg9xc[/video]

[h=2]Origin[/h] "Five to one" is rumored to be the approximate ratio of whites to blacks, young to old, or pot smokers to non-pot smokers in the US in 1967, depending on whom you ask[SUP][_clarification needed_][/SUP]. A further urban legend has it as the ratio of Viet Cong to American troops in Vietnam.[SUP][_clarification needed_][/SUP] However, when asked, Jim Morrison said the lyrics were not political.[SUP][_clarification needed_][/SUP] This would seem quite likely, at least for part of the song ("Your ballroom days are over baby/Night is drawing near/Shadows of the evening/crawl across the years"), which is patently lifted from the c19th hymnal and bedtime rhyme _Now the Day is Over_ ("Now the day is over/Night is drawing nigh/Shadows of the evening/Steal across the sky") for whatever reason of Morrison's.[SUP][2][/SUP] Similarly, Morrison quoted the _Christian child's prayer_ in a live version of "Soul Kitchen" sung in 1969[SUP][3][/SUP] and also altered the children's rhyme "Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jump over The candlestick" to suit part of his poem _An American Prayer_ ("Words dissemble/Words be quick/Words resemble walking sticks").[SUP][4][/SUP] Lastly, Morrison was quite possibly referring to a Dylan Thomas story entitled _The Fight_ in Thomas' _Portrait of the Artist as a Young Dog_,[SUP][5][/SUP] where the central character reads from a poem called _Warp_ ("[...] Five into one, the one made of five into one, early/Suns distorted too late.") In this instance, the "five" are described by Thomas as "tears", "suns", and "inscrutable spears in the head". One of the interpretations has a sexual connotation, referring to the manual satisfaction, which can be quite obvious from the verses "five to one, baby, one in five, no one here gets out alive, you´ll get yours, baby, I´ll get mine, gonna make it, baby, if we try."


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 29, 2013)

^^^Morrison was known to have an eidetic memory {rumour or truth?} when it came to literature, he could recite novels verbatim and would often ask others to pick any book on his shelves {which were great in number} and start to read from any page, then he would finish said page for them from memory. Jim was also very fond of listening to gospel preachers and their sermons, often parking in his car and listening to them on the radio only then take their style and use it during his shows...you can hear some of it if you own or listen to this album.
[video=youtube_share;SI7_91rGIRE]http://youtu.be/SI7_91rGIRE[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;bu9ZepcV0CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu9ZepcV0CM[/video]

Weather update for you. Snowing heavily. -8 degrees centigrade, thats 18 degrees Fahrenheit for you backwards ass yankees and your imperial system. Need a bong to go on with the day


----------



## match box (Apr 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. Damn that's some good tunes to start the day. Have a great day every body.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 29, 2013)

God, I can't wait until I'm done getting tested so I can wake 'n bake again. Burn one down for me, folks 

[video=youtube;7XcTyEKSnYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Weather update for you. Snowing heavily. -8 degrees centigrade, thats 18 degrees Fahrenheit for you backwards ass yankees and your imperial system. Need a bong to go on with the day


holy smoke French, where is that teepee? 

good morning friends, hope your day is fine as frog hair. here is a little something to go with the nice looking medibles 
[video=youtube;lQeo3OfuEDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQeo3OfuEDM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 30, 2013)

Best 15 minutes Ill spend on something today 

[video=youtube;Z-20v1b5jKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-20v1b5jKY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 30, 2013)

Morning Kids!

Went to my buddies house yesterday and updated him on the grow.. he asked me to grow some orange crush for him and gave me a few seeds to grow with.







[video=youtube;V_IrdS-zu48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_IrdS-zu48[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2013)

good morning everyone. have a great day.
i read that these 2 have been married 30 years 
[video=youtube;7qUFZwJb9GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qUFZwJb9GA[/video]



gioua said:


> Morning Kids!
> 
> Went to my buddies house yesterday and updated him on the grow.. he asked me to grow some orange crush for him and gave me a few seeds to grow with.


very nice G


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2013)

Morning All!
It's the 21st anniversary of the LA Riots and my eldest son.
I'm heading down to the Navy base in San Diego to buy him dinner tonight and meet his g/f. Man the time flies.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 30, 2013)

Been busy..
Morning all....
Anyone seen my glasses??

[video=youtube_share;7R_vKKZfNaY]http://youtu.be/7R_vKKZfNaY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 30, 2013)

Today on Mojo's radio we're going to keep with the rap theme and spin Blondie's version
[video=youtube_share;pHCdS7O248g]http://youtu.be/pHCdS7O248g[/video]
Good morning all.


----------



## match box (Apr 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Been busy..
> Morning all....
> Anyone seen my glasses??
> 
> [video=youtube_share;7R_vKKZfNaY]http://youtu.be/7R_vKKZfNaY[/video]


That's funny my glasses get lost the same way. Good morning riu. The sun is back and the days a wasten. You all have a great day.


----------



## gioua (Apr 30, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> It's the 21st anniversary of the LA Riots and my eldest son.
> I'm heading down to the Navy base in San Diego to buy him dinner tonight and meet his g/f. Man the time flies.


Coronado? HA.. I did a job back in the 90's there for a co called hot work.. outta KY GF's dad sent me there for 2 weeks.. there is a fireman's training station on base.. we set up and lit that SOB up with some machines to make sure the brick would be able to withstand the high temps the gas line put up.. first time I ever exp something called K-wool (insulation) this is like having fiberglass rubbed all over you.. there is no way to install this crap w.o getting it on you.


We almost went to TJ as our hotel was off base and so close to the border..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Today on Mojo's radio we're going to keep with the rap theme and spin Blondie's version
> [video=youtube_share;pHCdS7O248g]http://youtu.be/pHCdS7O248g[/video]
> Good morning all.


thank you for putting this one in my head fab five freddy


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2013)

G' morning everyone, I'm still trying to get to Walmart to get a Rubbermaid tub for my coco coir and I can't seem to escape the RIU orbit. I have the, "just check one more thread to see what everyone else is up to" syndrome.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wanted to share this one with my fellow bakers...
[video=youtube_share;WcM14Al83Ls]http://youtu.be/WcM14Al83Ls[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all...little late with the bake'n
[video=youtube_share;YhLinEY7Zn8]http://youtu.be/YhLinEY7Zn8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 1, 2013)

You might think I'm depressed as can be
But when I look in the mirror I see sexy ass me


[video=youtube;cEwmywm6S7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEwmywm6S7k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;lv_19si-sC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv_19si-sC8[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 1, 2013)

Morning Kids... it's gonna be a hot one today mid 90's today.. 








I am sure I have posted this guy in the past and I am not a blue grass kinda guy.. but he has a bunch of good tunes.. 

[video=youtube;AQxPOHcQTwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQxPOHcQTwc[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (May 1, 2013)

what ya sippin on in that cup?


----------



## match box (May 1, 2013)

Good morning riu. I woke up with cramps in my legs and feet this morning. Not a nice alarm clock. Smoked some bud and ate some hash so it will all be good shortly. You all have a great day what ever the weather is like where you are.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;e1BKRAZVhRA]http://youtu.be/e1BKRAZVhRA[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TjDfnZd1feg]http://youtu.be/TjDfnZd1feg[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2013)

good morning compadres, here's a little tune to make you smile 
[video=youtube;zKxjBsO-Bvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKxjBsO-Bvk[/video]
gone too soon, that bastard named cancer is very greedy


----------



## gioua (May 1, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I woke up with cramps in my legs and feet this morning. Not a nice alarm clock. Smoked some bud and ate some hash so it will all be good shortly. You all have a great day what ever the weather is like where you are.


you ate plain hash? I have seen a few folks do this.*guy on you tube was eating 1/2 quarter sized hash pucks for his migraines and seizures tho). I have tried it .. but it does nothing to me unless mixed with oils..


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for the dead air earlier, Mojo's radio was busy looking through the album stacks, searching for a gem and well my fellow bakers this is truly a treat...a rare gem indeed
[video=youtube_share;D67kmFzSh_o]http://youtu.be/D67kmFzSh_o[/video]
Good day


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2013)

^^^ love it mojo


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> ^^^ love it mojo


I think it rocks, I'm a huge music fan {as is most if not all who post here are}and I've never heard this version until recently and when I found it had a video...I just had to share it.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.







*



Where did you dig this up? 1969? i thought it was later. At any rate, thumbs up for history! Nice find.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at a friends house a few years back when I first heard this version, it was on a cassette bootleg and didn't sound like this, but I was surfing and alas youtube reveals it's worth once again.
Here's the whole album, but the recording for "space oddity" isn't the same as his video.
[video=youtube_share;jGvR7GC2erE]http://youtu.be/jGvR7GC2erE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;opU1urLhw50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opU1urLhw50[/video]

I only get to smoke twice a day right now, with work. So, I'm going with (a)wake and bake as close enough!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bm5iA4Zupek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm5iA4Zupek[/video]


----------



## zzwasted (May 2, 2013)

im high / tired , mail man better show up soon , how's everyone's day going so far ?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

Maze and Frankie Beverly sample 

[video=youtube;trx0vCJVShg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trx0vCJVShg[/video]


----------



## Coho (May 2, 2013)

ITS 3:19 am here. Been up with pain since 1. So far the day sucks.


----------



## zzwasted (May 2, 2013)

that suck's man ,  wake and bake time here , hope everyone's day go's smooth as possible


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 2, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Off to see the Doctor today. Getting my mind in working order. My Doctor wouldn't know what to think if my eyes aren't bleeding red . He handed me a candy bar one time and ask me if I needed something for the munchies


----------



## match box (May 2, 2013)

Coho said:


> ITS 3:19 am here. Been up with pain since 1. So far the day sucks.


That suck coho. Smoke some bud it worked for my leg cramps yesterday. Good morning RIU. It's going to be a sunny day here. Coffee with hash and some bud and I'm ready for a nap.lol You all have a great day.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 2, 2013)

wake and bake is always good.. but what I really love in the morning is a good old self induced garlic fart dutch oven


----------



## gioua (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;hArKodfi8f8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hArKodfi8f8[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 2, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> wake and bake is always good.. but what I really love in the morning is a good old self induced garlic fart dutch oven


wish granted... be prepared to slip under the covers with Giggles after a night of binge eating Lays garlic Parmesan flavored chips..


----------



## gioua (May 2, 2013)

Coho said:


> ITS 3:19 am here. Been up with pain since 1. So far the day sucks.


medibles makes it better.. have you used those in the past for the pain?


----------



## zzwasted (May 2, 2013)

what to have for lunch ??


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

It's a beautiful day in my neck of the woods and although I don't drive it has never stopped me from being in love my car, the freedom of screaming down road with the tunes cranked, nothing like it...





[video=youtube_share;gdDNFJpil50]http://youtu.be/gdDNFJpil50[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Sorry for the dead air earlier, Mojo's radio was busy looking through the album stacks, searching for a gem and well my fellow bakers this is truly a treat...a rare gem indeed
> [video=youtube_share;D67kmFzSh_o]http://youtu.be/D67kmFzSh_o[/video]
> Good day


What a sweet way to kick off the morning! Nice find! 

Good morning fellow potheads, hope y'all have a good day! 

I'm excited, in about a month, I'll chop down my first plant.. a sweet little auto.. awwww  View attachment 2640317


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

^^^Sadly this was my first time hearing this song...

[video=youtube;CJtmZsyCLKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJtmZsyCLKk[/video]


but then again Im a youngin


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

One more before I start trimming

Oh what a job this is....


[video=youtube;2T1jdreS6ko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T1jdreS6ko&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> ^^^Sadly this was my first time hearing this song...
> 
> but then again Im a youngin


So you've never heard any of the versions available...here's the most known {radio} version, more space{y}
[video=youtube_share;xcyuKUtgyZ8]http://youtu.be/xcyuKUtgyZ8[/video]


----------



## match box (May 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> medibles makes it better.. have you used those in the past for the pain?


That's good advice mesibles. Hay gioua that looks like a wood carving knife in one of your pic's. Can you or do you do any wood carving?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So you've never heard any of the versions available...here's the most known {radio} version, more space{y}



Already ahead of you lol Listened to the one you posted earlier then immediately went and found this version and listened lol. I get nerdy with my music when it comes to multiple versions by an artist or samples and so on...

and I meant mr deeds was the first time I heard it. I have heard snippets of the real song after that but never the full song.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2VkmbU-uu7k]http://youtu.be/2VkmbU-uu7k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Already ahead of you lol Listened to the one you posted earlier then immediately went and found this version and listened lol. I get nerdy with my music when it comes to multiple versions by an artist or samples and so on...


This will no doubt bring you to having a greater understanding of music in general, I highly {pun intended} recommend it. But when all is said and done most rock is going to lead you to this guy.
[video=youtube_share;Yd60nI4sa9A]http://youtu.be/Yd60nI4sa9A[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_sDflY5UfRo]http://youtu.be/_sDflY5UfRo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> This will no doubt bring you to having a greater understanding of music in general, I highly {pun intended} recommend it. But when all is said and done most rock is going to lead you to this guy.
> [video=youtube_share;Yd60nI4sa9A]http://youtu.be/Yd60nI4sa9A[/video]



Ive heard/seen him a few times... I love old blues like this something about the guitar and the soul that comes with it.


Random fun fact I learned the other day the Song Soul man by Sam and Dave was inspired by the Race Riots in Detroit during the 60s. The buildings that were spray painted soul man were left unharmed because they were owned by people in the black community.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2jmtv8qXj58]http://youtu.be/2jmtv8qXj58[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> This will no doubt bring you to having a greater understanding of music in general, I highly {pun intended} recommend it. But when all is said and done most rock is going to lead you to this guy.


robert johnson! 
[video=youtube;ku4zOtYd-Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku4zOtYd-Is[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NN5oF5d7zmw]http://youtu.be/NN5oF5d7zmw[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 2, 2013)

match box said:


> That's good advice mesibles. Hay gioua that looks like a wood carving knife in one of your pic's. Can you or do you do any wood carving?


I have made a few walking sticks and such over the years.. I have not carved in about a year or so.. R.A *really bad in my hands) makes it damn near impossible to want to do anything that requires a good grip...

I spent a small fortune on my flexcut gear.. and now it sits in a box in the garage.. I had posted a few canes a while back.. but guess I removed them.. will go find more and post em

eta.. pics

1st walking stick I did.. and the only time I carved a decent looking face..







top is hollowed out to store "things"

I took the top part to work daily and carved on it while making collection calls.. 



















sledge hammer


















(notice the scar here too)


keif spoons













the only other walking stick I carved and did not give away














When I had my garage sorted out my flexcut tools rested on this







and where my tools lay to die...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> robert johnson!
> [video=youtube;ku4zOtYd-Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku4zOtYd-Is[/video]



Thats immediately what popped into my mind "isnt that the guy who sold his soul to the devil at a set of crossroads out in the middle of nowhere?"


----------



## Coho (May 2, 2013)

Gioua' Medibles is what I use. I have trigeminal neuralgia to go with my back injury. I don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SlOmdyH_7Os]http://youtu.be/SlOmdyH_7Os[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Random fun fact I learned the other day the Song Soul man by Sam and Dave was inspired by the Race Riots in Detroit during the 60s. The buildings that were spray painted soul man were left unharmed because they were owned by people in the black community.


You'll find that most of the earlier rock tunes especially the ones from 67-71 era, have songs that are more sound snippets about the political and civil unrest of the days.

When you listen to this 
Southern Man
you'll hear it and then you listen to this
Sweet Home Alabama
to hear a reply by another band.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;hYoidn4QRMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYoidn4QRMI[/video]

Morning All! Have a good one!


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You'll find that most of the earlier rock tunes especially the ones from 67-71 era, have songs that are more sound snippets about the political and civil unrest of the days.
> 
> When you listen to this
> Southern Man
> ...


I remember watching Watts burn... sigh...... my youth, my peers... we shook it all up and I am terrified that we may have doomed us. God I hope not. But tearing down social mores that took thousands of years to setup in 1 cohort's time period is to big a social experiment. I wonder if every generation as they age look back and see the changes they wrought speeding away from them like a bullet train on a path no engineer can now alter.

I worry about my children and their children and their children.


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I remember watching Watts burn... sigh...... my youth, my peers... *we shook it all up and I am terrified that we may have doomed us*. God I hope not. But tearing down social mores that took thousands of years to setup in 1 cohort's time period is to big a social experiment. I wonder if every generation as they age look back and see the changes they wrought speeding away from them like a bullet train on a path no engineer can now alter.
> 
> I worry about my children and their children and their children.


Speaking your minds gave others the freedom and courage to speak theirs, though times were turbulent what came from it was an understanding that it's wrong to send kids to fight a war wage by bureaucrats, that we the people aren't going to stand by and let society be ruled blindly or on the whims of some egomaniacal despot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2013)

goof morning crew. looks like another beautiful day here in paradise. wish you were here 

love your car mojo.
JD is no Micheal Hutchens but i do love this song
[video=youtube;OnTelUJrDhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnTelUJrDhc[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2013)

another INXS with JD 
[video=youtube;a8SSDvDI5yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8SSDvDI5yg[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2013)

RIP Micheal 
[video=youtube;yPRyaCiOkzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPRyaCiOkzU&amp;list=PLC1603AD778765D03[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;aYTSkPi6v8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYTSkPi6v8w&amp;list=PLC1603AD778765D03[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 2, 2013)

I'm waked I'm Baked
and 
I'm chowin on a late Breakfast..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 3, 2013)

Time to roll myself some birthday blunts... gonna be a good Friday 

[video=youtube;5hARDXYz2io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 3, 2013)

Morning kids!! It's FRIDAY!!! 


Today





91° 57°
Sat





90° 54°
Sun





82° 54°
Mon





77° 54°



gonna be a hot SOB fri and sat.. but by mon were in the 70's again.. wth?









when I first started smoking my buddy had a great proto pipe he has had from the 70's.. I found a cheap knock off vers.. the orig sells for $30.00 got this for $20.. should have paid the extra 10$ this worked great for a bit then started to annoy me.. cheaply made and pieces seldom fit back together easy..

it's pretty heavy too







somes apart has a small ash poker and a storage container.. 









and today's vid,... just showed my son this when we were talking about planting some broccoli .. I started singing .. chopping broccoli..she's ahhhh chopping broccoli Chop'in brocco-li Chop'in brocco-la Chop'in Brocco-laa-aa

he gave me the oddest look.. 



[video=youtube;BVGi7h2NTOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVGi7h2NTOg[/video]


All Comedians want to be rock stars because they are incredibly cool.
They always look like they're about to vomit.

They have the rap before the song that makes no sense. &quot;You know ladies and
gentleman a long time ago there were lots of people......but that was a long
time ago.&quot;

Then they start to sing these incredibly trite lyrics., Don't you feel like
a lot of balladeers Its like they're making them up as they go along. OK Its
like anyone could make up these lyrics.

&quot;She's as cold as ice.......Paradise..........and the feeling....was
a-nice....&quot;

There's a lady I know
If I didn't know her
She'd be the la-tay I didn't know.

And my lady, she went downtown
She bought some ber-ra-ccoli
She Brought it Ho-ome...................
She's chop'in broccoli
Chop'in brocco-li
Chop'in brocco-la
Chop'in Brocco-laa-aa

SHE'S CHOP'IN BROCCO-LAY
CHOP'IN BROCCO-LAY
SHE'S CHOP-EAH-UN!

Chop'in brocco-loco -lay -eaa -eaa -eaa--eeee

She's chopin broccoli

she chopin she chopin she chopin she chopin she chopin

ch ch ch ch ch ch ta ta ta ta the bra-co-li-i

She's chopin Brrrrraaaaiiiii

She's chop she's chop broccoli

She's chopin Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MojoRison (May 3, 2013)

Morning bakers, just a couple Canadian boys smoke'n some Killer Jive
[video=youtube_share;P-a0U0cfh3A]http://youtu.be/P-a0U0cfh3A[/video]


----------



## match box (May 3, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hay ThatGuy113 it looks like it's your b-day. getting older bets the hell outa not getting older. Happy b-day. I'm getting on here late today. It's going to be a great weekend and I hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;zWjBLv0T3uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWjBLv0T3uU[/video]

Mornin All!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;9aofoBrFNdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Good morning riu, just got done tokin on some Bubblegum and now jammin to some ccr

[youtube]Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/youtube]

I've seen the rain...


----------



## BeastGrow (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fUyF6xfzHMA]http://youtu.be/fUyF6xfzHMA[/video]
bump it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2013)

good morning pals of mine...happy birthday TG. happy friday to everyone 
[video=youtube;vCadcBR95oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU&amp;list=RD02WaRlPRxOqFs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2013)

i love the honeymooners 
[video=youtube;aG9e01rlTVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG9e01rlTVE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;FFpZFnJ6ZT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpZFnJ6ZT8[/video]
im awake im awake!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 4, 2013)

had a fire last night and the small mound of ash and embers was still hot in the morning, so piled that shit up and had some bacon the natural way mmmmm


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

Godd morning to one and all. I don't get to bake with you guys this morning because Talon ran out of smoke a couple of days ago and it's going to be another 2+ weeks before my next harvest. I hope it's ok that I still chose to begin my day here in my favorite thread.

I have a rock n roll dream that sometime today I'm going to find a bud I stashed away and forgot about. Such dreams sometimes do come through, you know.....

[video=youtube;j7-i43W4mqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7-i43W4mqw[/video]


----------



## match box (May 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love the honeymooners
> [video=youtube;aG9e01rlTVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG9e01rlTVE[/video]


One of these day's Allis boom to the moon. I always liked the honeymooners. Good morning RIU. It's going to be a fantastic day here mid 70's. I hope it's good weather where ever your at. It's Derby day also ya gona watch the horses run today?


----------



## gioua (May 4, 2013)

Morning kids! wifey has yard work planed for me today.. I can feel it.. making canna peanut butter just in case..

but had to start my day with a J and a Joe..







did anyone else love this movie??

[video=youtube;3DO_CNdEDFo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DO_CNdEDFo[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 4, 2013)

title track to the movie..

[video=youtube;CVZXj53i9Js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVZXj53i9Js[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

I had forgot all about that movie but yea, I loved it!


----------



## gioua (May 4, 2013)

wohoo.. wifey wants to go to some yard sales.. no yard work... (unless she is plotting something..?)


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> wohoo.. wifey wants to go to some yard sales.. no yard work... (unless she is plotting something..?)


***Giggling***

Better be on guard.


----------



## match box (May 4, 2013)

I have never seen that movie but I'm going to. I like that clip. Ya J and Joe that's the way to go. I'm adding a little hash to start the day.


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

Alright!!! I found a bud I stashed away.

[video=youtube;_SfaVIVSwxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SfaVIVSwxE[/video]


----------



## Twiggs1620 (May 4, 2013)

Hear is something to try for those days that you really want to wake an bake but dont want to be completely wrecked whilst doing what ever you need done.
Step 1. 
Wake up two and a half hours before you are supposed to wake up. 
Step 2.
Toke it up and brush your teeth. 
Step 3. 
Go back to bed and sleep it off. 
Step 4. 
Wake up as usual make sure to have a coffee and enjoy your day.

Notes: it usually takes me a while to fall back to sleep again but as long as you get at least 1 hour solid sleep before you have to wake up you good. Remember to set alarms. 

Let me know how it has worked for you. I usually feel a little buzz ( not sober ) but clear headed and with energy. 
Puts me in a good mood when i have to deal with those i wish not to communicate with. Then again it could all be in my head, you know that placebo shit. That is why feed back would be good. PM me if you have variations.


----------



## MojoRison (May 4, 2013)

Good Morning fellow bakers, Mojo's radio is going into the black bag of bootlegs to pull out something special for you today. Jimi Hendrix {lead}, Steve Stills {Bass} and Johnny Winter {slide} and the Things I Used To Do
[video=youtube_share;-VOBWKUdYlo]http://youtu.be/-VOBWKUdYlo[/video]


----------



## match box (May 4, 2013)

That's cool Talon some bud for the day. Damn Mojo I love that slide guitar. I'm good and baked I closed my eyes and was transported to guitar land.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 4, 2013)

I used to take Klonopin for anxiety. Yesterday my neighbor told me I need to get back on anxiety meds, it'll help with the rage bursts, So, I'm trying Xanax 1 mg, along with my good old standby Indica. 

[video=youtube;yPNFVj-pISU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPNFVj-pISU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2013)

It's still AM in Hawaii, good morning!

[video=youtube;1gkxRNmnC1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gkxRNmnC1Y[/video]


A late start is nice.


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

There's nothing like a mid-day nap to recharge the old batteries. I think I snoozed for over 3 hours just now.
Thank goodness I found that lost bud earlier today, gonna work on making it disappear right now.

[video=youtube;kZCcPxuyhDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZCcPxuyhDM[/video]


----------



## slowbus (May 4, 2013)

^^^how funny.me to


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2013)

wake n bake rules


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2013)

Happy Sunday Kids!


view from the new chair..








the new chair







love this song... possible a threepeat.

[video=youtube;DbgfQ48hWuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbgfQ48hWuY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 5, 2013)

Mornin 

[video=youtube;7C5Eipt8xn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C5Eipt8xn0[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^how funny.me to


slept from about 1:30 till about 3:30 yesterday.. too much walking around yesterday.. I rarely take naps.. but some days are made for naps too


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 5, 2013)

Morning everyone. Loved the Derby yesterday. Nothing more exciting than watching the horses run. Most beautiful animals on earth . Lost on my betting but who gives a shit. Never bet more than you can afford to .


----------



## MojoRison (May 5, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Morning everyone. Loved the Derby yesterday. Nothing more exciting than watching the horses run. Most beautiful animals on earth . Lost on my betting but who gives a shit. Never bet more than you can afford to .


My family has been in the racing or horse business for a very long time, kicked out of Ireland for being horse thieves and my grandfather personally had stakes in 3 horses, I myself worked at the race track for 2 years....they're at the post!

Here's to Derby Day {one of mine and grandfathers favorites}
[video=youtube_share;T5MCn2juMS0]http://youtu.be/T5MCn2juMS0[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My family has been in the racing or horse business for a very long time, kicked out of Ireland for being horse thieves and my grandfather personally had stakes in 3 horses, I myself worked at the race track for 2 years....they're at the post!
> 
> Here's to Derby Day {one of mine and grandfathers favorites}
> [video=youtube_share;T5MCn2juMS0]http://youtu.be/T5MCn2juMS0[/video]




You are so lucky.Wish I had the chance to be around all those horses . What year did you start. Just wondering which horses you have got to see in person


----------



## MojoRison (May 5, 2013)

Good morning bakers, ever had one of those Sundays?
[video=youtube_share;9seZeFc6ms0]http://youtu.be/9seZeFc6ms0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;G_RhJuh7VWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_RhJuh7VWs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 5, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You are so lucky.Wish I had the chance to be around all those horses . What year did you start. Just wondering which horses you have got to see in person


Well I'm Canadian and my grandfather had horses at Fort Erie so he got me a job there when I was 15-16, and I witnessed lots of races but the bigger names I've seen there were...Prince of Wales winners Bob Back, English Spring and Mtoto, there's others but my memory isn't what it was.


----------



## match box (May 5, 2013)

Good morning RIU. It's going to be 80 here today not the norm but I'll take it when ever I can. You all have a great day now ya hear. Happy cinco de mayo


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ReQsRgQXgQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReQsRgQXgQY[/video]

Waking today as if I had the shit beat out of me. F**kin weather, and arthritis.

Happy May 5!


----------



## TalonToker (May 5, 2013)

Good morning bakers.

I woke up 4 hours ago and just rolled over. Still tired as can be, but a couple bong hits remains from the bud I found yesterday. I just now took one of them and it's perking me up nicely.

Seems like a good day to start off with a little comedy.....

[video=youtube;Uai7M4RpoLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uai7M4RpoLU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;7XcTyEKSnYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 5, 2013)

Right now I have to mow my lawn and then mow the lawn at my parents house. Later on it will be house cleaning and working in the garden. Gonna be a busy day. Hope you all enjoy the last of the weekend and have an excellent week to follow.

[video=youtube;COyPUWVwhXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COyPUWVwhXY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;nPDixDqAUh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDixDqAUh0[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 6, 2013)

up since abut 2am.....
rolling one now.. heading outside...


so much better now...






[video=youtube;NsC7oEjCHAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsC7oEjCHAM[/video]

We use to go around saying..


Min 1:09 mark..


My dr say's I need to take a laxative.. someone would always say.. not in my store you dont..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;6IzYl-eRTHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzYl-eRTHM[/video]

Mornin


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 6, 2013)

Good Morning all ....Have a great day.
[video=youtube_share;oR6okRuOLc8]http://youtu.be/oR6okRuOLc8[/video]


----------



## match box (May 6, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be a super nice day today. It's going to cool down tomorrow just a little. This Fri. I'll be 61 can't believe I've lived this long.lol I almost forgot have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (May 6, 2013)

Good morning my fellow bakers, today on Mojo's radio we know it's everyone's favorite day, it's Monday, but you got to tell me why you don't like Mondays.
Hey look it's Pink 
[video=youtube_share;8yteMugRAc0]http://youtu.be/8yteMugRAc0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;7yrfWZU0ltM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yrfWZU0ltM[/video]

When you don't have a job to go to.....

The city was out along the Bike Trail doing work, and I asked if they would be interested in a 20yr hot water heater.
The Employee was so happy that I asked, and me too. It's been in the back of my truck since Christmas. So really I'm off to a good Monday!


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 6, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> When you don't have a job to go to.....
> 
> The city was out along the Bike Trail doing work, and I asked if they would be interested in a 20yr *hot water heater*.
> The Employee was so happy that I asked, and me too. It's been in the back of my truck since Christmas. So really I'm off to a good Monday!


Why on earth would anybody want a heater that heats hot water????


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Why on earth would anybody want a heater that heats hot water????


Mixing Meds and excitement so early in the morning.....20 yr. old (broken) cold water heater.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 6, 2013)

I know just pulln yer chain a littlebit..
I love Kief...I mix it with my weed.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 6, 2013)

And for us old folks...
[video=youtube_share;wYFvLZJ57Ns]http://youtu.be/wYFvLZJ57Ns[/video]


----------



## match box (May 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And for us old folks...
> [video=youtube_share;wYFvLZJ57Ns]http://youtu.be/wYFvLZJ57Ns[/video]


I tried to +rep ya bro. That's one of my all time favs.


----------



## gioua (May 7, 2013)

Morning Kids... it's been raining here since about 2am I had plans to do some LST on one of my ladies.. but looks like I have a reason not to do anything outside today..

(betting rain will be gone by 6am)

today's pic and vid














[video=youtube;w60k2rRvYZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w60k2rRvYZs[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;2g_FD_sYazk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g_FD_sYazk[/video]

That's all I got. No pictures. You can visualize my coffee cup. It's got the _With the Beatles_&#8203; album cover on it.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;awe8phO_MWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awe8phO_MWI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 7, 2013)

Good morning my friends, today on Mojo's radio I'm going to dedicate this song to my wife, the beautiful lady who walks around with me {and puts up with my BS }

[video=youtube_share;W-DpvF8BHwk]http://youtu.be/W-DpvF8BHwk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;OebqNsNRBtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OebqNsNRBtU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;D_P-v1BVQn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/video]


----------



## match box (May 7, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be upper 70 today and by Sunday it'll be back to our normal temp 67. Just a preview of summer. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 7, 2013)

good morning friends. hope you all have a great day. this cat reminds me of Lucky. i miss that darn cat.

[video=youtube;sXMmqsqNJXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXMmqsqNJXA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good morning my friends, today on Mojo's radio I'm going to dedicate this song to my wife, the beautiful lady who walks around with me {and puts up with my BS }


Good *Twosday* Morning to all!!

Also great tune & More positive energy for you & yours too!

I'm going to dedicate this one to my current lady, because I can't quite find anyone that will put up with mine................except my Mary Jane! 

"I'm with you my love...........It's the morning & just weeeeeeee Two!" 
"I've-been- wai-ting-so-long" 
[video=youtube;RhzF2K2b7Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhzF2K2b7Xo[/video]

I hope your lady sees your post, Mojo, because I get the feeling your going to get a grip of "rep" if she does. Because you deserve it.....If ya know what I mean


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2013)

Morning all! Getting in the frame of mind.
[video=youtube;w-ia13f72-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-ia13f72-4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all! Getting in the frame of mind.
> [video=youtube;w-ia13f72-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-ia13f72-4[/video]


Better hurry because hot "proper-tea" is going quick!!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;oj9pFcUof7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj9pFcUof7c[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 8, 2013)

Waking and baking already? I haven't even gone to bed yet! Baking regardless. Here's a track for you. Coincidentally.

[video=youtube;Wv7mGZDKHiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv7mGZDKHiw[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 8, 2013)

well been up since 3am... having email issues now or I'd post the pic and vid of the day..

Happy WEDNESDAY 

bbl to post the pics time for TMZ


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2013)

baaakeeedddddd


----------



## MojoRison (May 8, 2013)

Good morning my friends, Mojo's radio is going to spin a little ditty from a band who seems to be having way too much fun, for such accomplished musicians.
[video=youtube_share;MB_dodhR7bQ]http://youtu.be/MB_dodhR7bQ[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

I remember going to Dr. Hook in San Diego in the 70s, man what a concert!!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2013)

Coffee done, bacon done. I'm toasted.

Morning All

[video=youtube;rihhV2rsIG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rihhV2rsIG8[/video]


----------



## silasraven (May 8, 2013)

nothing better than in bed smoking, clean house and nothing to do but sit around on the day off and {fill in blank}


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 8, 2013)

happy hump day my friends, hope its a good one 
[video=youtube;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;QBWpIlSlZpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBWpIlSlZpU[/video]

Here's something that might stay in your head longer then you wish.

Morning All!


----------



## gioua (May 9, 2013)

Morning kids.. something is still messed up with yahoo email. I send the pics there then upload here.. nothing has showed up on my server that I have sent in 2 days.. so could be my cell or email.. but.. 

I still wake and bake... actually it's more.. wake.. take some caffeine tabs + few ibuprofen then soak in the tube then roll one... look at RIU for anything I missed since I fell asleep the night before.. then bake..


----------



## match box (May 9, 2013)

Good morning riu. Wake and bake was not working for me earlier. Looks like it wasn't just me. We have gone from 79 to 80 to the high 60 and low 70s. I like it a little wormer. You all have a great day.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 9, 2013)

It would be nice to have a group of these guys around for a wake & bake party so they could also help with trimming all those Irie bushels!

[video=youtube;DdeXEZHLG1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdeXEZHLG1Q[/video]
That one always gives me a big grin


----------



## match box (May 9, 2013)

^^^^^^ I want some of what your smoking. ^^^^


----------



## MojoRison (May 9, 2013)

Good day to you my fellow bakers. Mojo's radio has got another treat for you today, for all those far out cats this is for you....oh yeah got your 3D specs, because this baby comes totally tweeked out. 
[video=youtube_share;UIVe-rZBcm4]http://youtu.be/UIVe-rZBcm4[/video]
Just click the ratio button do get the 3D effect...


----------



## MojoRison (May 9, 2013)

A Mojo's radio double play
[video=youtube_share;DKxZY0DIxIk]http://youtu.be/DKxZY0DIxIk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 9, 2013)

Yes, i did not get out of bed til 4.

[video=youtube;F_so4yBFKGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_so4yBFKGs[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 9, 2013)

Need to talk? (Text Me) Need a friend? (Call Me) Need a hug? (Stop By) Need some money? (This number is no longer in service)


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 9, 2013)

Wake n bake to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZxFk-TKsD4


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;gyQkfh6pXWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyQkfh6pXWg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;grBmQwLSlDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grBmQwLSlDw[/video]
man this is insane.. worth watching every minute


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;_oOBK_aYebU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oOBK_aYebU[/video]

Music starts like 20 seconds in.... its the only youtube video I could find with this version of the song


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4XJxFAoiWSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XJxFAoiWSY[/video]


----------



## match box (May 10, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well the big 61 today. I would have taken better care of my self if I knew I was going to live this long. You all have a great day.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 10, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Well the big 61 today. I would have taken better care of my self if I knew I was going to live this long. You all have a great day.


Happy Birthday match box!! 61 years is a lot of time. Hope you get another 40!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2013)

Morning All!

Happy Birthday match box!


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 10, 2013)

Good day all...Happy Birthday Match Box
[video=youtube_share;wFclmhF2kj4]http://youtu.be/wFclmhF2kj4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 10, 2013)

happy birthday match!
good morning every one, it's almost friday 
[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 10, 2013)

Good morning bakers, today we're going to give a shout out to one of our long time listeners here at Mojo's radio, Happy Birthday Match Box, may your harvest be perpetual and never want for a light.
[video=youtube_share;oqeSUAlI5uI]http://youtu.be/oqeSUAlI5uI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 10, 2013)

Hey Match, Dirt...do you remember?
[video=youtube_share;bfZfH33baMs]http://youtu.be/bfZfH33baMs[/video]


----------



## match box (May 10, 2013)

Damn right I remember Bowser the skinny guy with the deep voice. Thanks for the trip down memory lane. I tried to +rep ya.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 10, 2013)

And even though we gotta run.....I wouldn't want to miss the occasion! 






Happy B-Day Match Box!


----------



## match box (May 10, 2013)

I hope this works. Mojo you got me thinking about old tunes. well a rose in Spanish Harlem didn't work. sorry


----------



## MojoRison (May 10, 2013)

match box said:


>


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday match box. May you have many many more.

[video=youtube;FchMuPQOBwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FchMuPQOBwA[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (May 11, 2013)

Gooood morning RIU. First song I heard today and can't get it out of my head. Fire it up. 

[video=youtube;zvCBSSwgtg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4[/video]


----------



## match box (May 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Is this the one?
> [video=youtube_share;OGd6CdtOqEE]http://youtu.be/OGd6CdtOqEE[/video]


Thank you Mojo. That's it. This is one of the songs that I like to listen to in the summer when I'm driving around. I still can't +rep ya.


----------



## match box (May 11, 2013)

Good morning riu. Thank you all for the b-day wishes. I had dinner at my favorite restaurant last night and my daughter is taking me out for breakfast today. I couldn't have ask for a nicer day. I've been outside this morning and my wisteria is blooming and the sweet smell is fantastic. I wish I could put the smell on here for you all. You all have a great day. You've made my day a little better than what it would be other wise.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 11, 2013)

happy saturday my friends...going to the beach today, wish you were here 
[video=youtube;zjGvAI8eji0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjGvAI8eji0[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;FitAw_2lnsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FitAw_2lnsE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2013)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;J-PF1Egqz3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-PF1Egqz3g[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2013)

Ugh. Beer and then whiskey, bad choice. Time to get some shit done.
[youtube]Z-yLH5wcEoQ[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone.
Hope you all have an excellent weekend.

[video=youtube;LubMOHMbptI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubMOHMbptI[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 11, 2013)

Morning all, looking for lighter....


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning all, looking for lighter....



It's just out of reach, under the drivers seat.








That's where I found mine. Wtf.


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uCg2BoKiuOM]http://youtu.be/uCg2BoKiuOM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 11, 2013)

Good day to all you bakers out there....it's time to listen to a ghost.
[video=youtube_share;51uLN1CyS-M]http://youtu.be/51uLN1CyS-M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

Mornin' all. I hope the weather is good in your part of the world.

[video=youtube;Y9oQE0HZLoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9oQE0HZLoo[/video]


....And to all you moms out there, today it's all about you!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;w_DKWlrA24k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_DKWlrA24k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;E2VCwBzGdPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y9I_p8K6ZPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9I_p8K6ZPg[/video]


----------



## match box (May 12, 2013)

Good morning RIU. It started to rain last night and it beat the hell out of my wisteria. I hate when that happens. I hope ya all have better weather where your at. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 12, 2013)

Morning all you Moms out there,
Happy Mothers Day


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 12, 2013)

Wish all you mothers a most joyous mothers day. Off to enjoy a day of 80 degrees and sunshine .


----------



## minnesmoker (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;9SSUQxGjZZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSUQxGjZZ4[/video]

Been a bit since a proper wake and bake. Be careful with this song, it'll eat deeply into your brain, and compel to hear it over and over.


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

Good morning bakers, today's tune on Mojo's radio is from a local band, one that is worth a serious listen, they've got the chops and the raw talent to go far...IMO anyways
[video=youtube_share;SOUwxaAmoAk]http://youtu.be/SOUwxaAmoAk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2013)

And to all you MOTHERS out there! HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good morning bakers, today's tune on Mojo's radio is from a local band.....snip........


Here's the last local band I followed, LA in the '60's baby 
[video=youtube;CbiPDSxFgd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbiPDSxFgd8&amp;list=ALBTKoXRg38BBlTNinpvXnBqN qXqbKYal-[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 12, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again
\
Thanks for the music. That band is outstanding


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2013)

Morning All!

Happy Mothers day!


Anyone hear if Flaming Pie is still cutting grass or did she become a new mother?


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again
> \
> Thanks for the music. That band is outstanding


Check out the other vids available {if you haven't already}
[video=youtube_share;tJ8nkJ1_Ee0]http://youtu.be/tJ8nkJ1_Ee0[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 12, 2013)

happy mother's day all you mothers. everyone have a great day 
[video=youtube;R82OM5tzcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Remember me? lol wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!! 
put this in your sunday peace pipe and smoke it
[youtube]pjA7Rc21fmI[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Remember me? lol wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!!
> put this in your sunday peace pipe and smoke it
> [youtube]pjA7Rc21fmI[/youtube]


we're gonna need to see some id here sir


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Remember me? lol wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!!
> put this in your sunday peace pipe and smoke it
> [youtube]pjA7Rc21fmI[/youtube]


Man that must have been one hell of a 420 party! Welcome back.


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2013)

wake n bake with mom for mothers day. she said can i have a few to wake up? i said no, lets smoke, it cant be any harder than u givin birth to me so lets blaze right now


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> we're gonna need to see some id here sir


Yeah, and empty your pockets on the hood, spread your legs ......... oops sorry got a bit carried away for a moment.........

Good to see you Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Thanks gang!! I missed you guys. One love....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> we're gonna need to see some id here sir


yeah it's him.........


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> happy mother's day all you mothers. everyone have a great day
> [video=youtube;R82OM5tzcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


lol i use that LP cover as my rolling board.. got it at wagon wheel for 25 cents.. plus that song jams.


----------



## slowbus (May 12, 2013)

my AM anthem....sorry IDK how load the vid on riu
http://youtu.be/ETiyyR3VMYs


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> my AM anthem....sorry IDK how load the vid on riu
> http://youtu.be/ETiyyR3VMYs


[video=youtube_share;ETiyyR3VMYs]http://youtu.be/ETiyyR3VMYs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lol i use that LP cover as my rolling board.. got it at wagon wheel for 25 cents.. plus that song jams.


N O W A Y!!!!!! i gotta get over there soon. 

hey how did that grow turn out using the new scooby setup?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 13, 2013)

Make my funk the P Funk.... want my funk uncut.... Make my funk the P Funk.... I wants to get funked up.... I waaaant the booooooooooomb I want the P Funk...Dont want my funk stepped on 


[video=youtube;BbkcWo5I_A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbkcWo5I_A8[/video]


Me with the P Funk


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;_ufB26nw0Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ufB26nw0Vk[/video]


----------



## match box (May 13, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm baked and I think I'm a wake. Rain for the next 4 days. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (May 13, 2013)

Morning bakers, here on Mojo's radio we like to play you something fresh or rarely heard and today is slightly different, we've all heard of Stevie Ray Vaughn {at least I hope you have} and know of his incredible musical ability, some say second only to Jimi Hendrix in pure talent, so I find it hard to swallow that when he first played the Montreax Jazz festival they actually booed him...I cannot imagine SRV being anything less than amazing, so I'm spinning a tune where you'll hear the boos and a rather pissed off SRV doing his best to win over a few Jazz purists.
[video=youtube_share;EYosYUB4QHQ]http://youtu.be/EYosYUB4QHQ[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 13, 2013)

good morning my friends. fresh, rarely heard and slightly different you say? 
[video=youtube;pBQ-S6njQQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBQ-S6njQQw[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Wake and bake monday, gotta love it!!! fire in da hole!! 


Some island music for ya'll this lovely morning...stay HI gang

[youtube]QmqPWdEuwhw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2013)

Morning all, I was paying bills first thing this morning found I have 
Enough for truck reg so spending this fine day at the DMV.
Poor truck hasn't been on the road since oct.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all, I was paying bills first thing this morning found I have
> Enough for truck reg so spending this fine day at the DMV.
> Poor truck hasn't been on the road since oct.


Woo hoo!! Doesn't that feel good! Thanks for the reminder I have to change the hubs channel to smogcheck mode LOL our truck needs that sent to finish up the reg. LOL.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;sPJD3qcIL7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sPJD3qcIL7s[/video]
Here's some rowdy music to get you all fired up!


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> N O W A Y!!!!!! i gotta get over there soon.
> 
> hey how did that grow turn out using the new scooby setup?


EXcellent.. was my best indoor yet  

this ones for mojorisin
[video=youtube;ix3inTQps20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix3inTQps20[/video]
the second comment on this vid... "I&#65279; hope that guitar was 18."
someday ill get my name on my fretboard lmao


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2013)

Good afternoon riu. Been smoking on some pineapple chunk from the pax, time to go get shit done.

Aint nobody gonna hold us back...

[youtube]2zNSgSzhBfM[/youtube]


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;sPJD3qcIL7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sPJD3qcIL7s[/video]
> Here's some rowdy music to get you all fired up!



I must admit I never had the cajones to play my accordian in public!! at a bar no less. Out here they would have tossed me off the HB pier!


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 13, 2013)

I love my old truck.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 13, 2013)

And it's older than dirt get it ?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2013)

I love mine.



So what is yours, 56,57?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 13, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I love mine.
> 
> View attachment 2654955
> 
> So what is yours, 56,57?


Now it's just a 73.


Here's one I no longer have 
I Still have the Gal &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
I paid $500.00 for it in 79.


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Now it's just a 73.
> View attachment 2655236
> 
> Here's one I no longer have
> ...


[video=youtube;PdpAop7gp0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w[/video]
i hope you pulled GA sattelites with that truck... mornin rollitup


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;w7JthgTMHDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7JthgTMHDU[/video]

mornin


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;51V1VMkuyx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2013)

that guy.. check this shit out.. that mgmt song but with some badass snowboarders 
[video=youtube;VIPGl4iz8ck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIPGl4iz8ck[/video]
sweet song for this video imo


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 14, 2013)

I guess Ill make it a triple Tuesday

[video=youtube;kemivUKb4f4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLo8GJJLUhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLo8GJJLUhE[/video]

triple tuesday.. got one more


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2013)

Good Mornin' fellow RIU'ers!! Overcast and dreary in the Midwest, but promises of 75 later in the week with bright sunshine  Fresh baked cinnamon rolls, (yes, I'll probably eat all of them), couple of cups of black Kenyan tea....and what else am I forgetting.....oh yeah............


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;dEiC256dSRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEiC256dSRI[/video]


----------



## match box (May 14, 2013)

Good morning riu. Coffee and some bud and a couple hits on the vape pen. I'm going to start packing today so I'm ready to move next week. Crazy weather here it rained so hard yesterday the dish for tv couldn't pick up the signal. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

To all you in Los Angeles I am spinning this for YOU! We are climbing again to the triple digits and I'll be first up here in hell's lobby, the Mojave! We are roasting lizards and the AF boys in blue are pushing the mission. The tankers are up, jammers are working and we are rockin' and rollin'.

[video=youtube;X3zIuDjUW-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3zIuDjUW-o[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Good Mornin' fellow RIU'ers!! Overcast and dreary in the Midwest, but promises of 75 later in the week with bright sunshine ...............snip......


I could hate you for this LOL! Anyway let's hope you don't get what we got. I am hoping for some good corn this year and if this hits you guys I'm worried. You guys setup to irrigate yet?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 14, 2013)

Years ago we tiled our land because of too much water and we Netted 10K from our 20 acer plot last year.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Years ago we tiled our land because of too much water and we Netted 10K from our 20 acer plot last year.


That is mind boggling to a Southern California native. I have trouble getting my head around high ground water!! Amazing! Frankly we worry more about our thieving of the Colorado River running out LOL.


----------



## MojoRison (May 14, 2013)

Morning my fellow bakers, Mojo's radio is once again pleased to play a famous tune, but by a group who most wouldn't have known about if it weren't for the invention of the music video station, here's Whitesnake pre MTV.
[video=youtube_share;ub8rPHBXd20]http://youtu.be/ub8rPHBXd20[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning my fellow bakers, Mojo's radio is once again pleased to play a famous tune, but by a group who most wouldn't have known about if it weren't for the invention of the music video station, here's Whitesnake pre MTV.


One more pre MTV version  As an aside I did own a pair of white Go Go boots like you see in the beginning.
[video=youtube;fzUfItgyFxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzUfItgyFxY[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> One more pre MTV version  As an aside I did own a pair of white Go Go boots like you see in the beginning.


good morning friends...C2G now i have this song stuck in my head 
[video=youtube;SbyAZQ45uww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww[/video]


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good morning friends...C2G now i have this song stuck in my head
> [video=youtube;SbyAZQ45uww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww[/video]


no fucking way i was singing that last night!


----------



## minnesmoker (May 14, 2013)

How about a nice post-mtv video, a little Stone Sour to kickstart this day...

[video=youtube;LwkGatmflbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwkGatmflbw[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Wake and bake time!! Fire it up gang....  

Make way for a positive day I say...spread da love and let go of negative ways.

[youtube]InoG6rhZZRE[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2013)

Good morning/afternoon riu, time to water the girls and load the bong with some blue cheese, yep I'm probably going to get stuck for awhile so how about a lil fun. 

[youtube]Sv6dMFF_yts&list=PLE662ACB4D9EC85D6[/youtube]


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> How about a nice post-mtv video, a little Stone Sour to kickstart this day...


I would not want to meet you in a dark alley. You scare me!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fh6lGI1bOkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh6lGI1bOkw[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vdrd6etYRQE]http://youtu.be/vdrd6etYRQE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ZDUEilS5M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZDUEilS5M4[/video]


----------



## match box (May 15, 2013)

Good morning riu. Blue sky's today but a little cool. I slept in today first time in a long time it feels good. Hay dirt your hair is getting long. I'm afraid of anyone in a dark ally curious but minne could scare you in the day time on the street but he is a good guy. Coffee in my cup bud in my bowl buzzing in my head. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

I'm in such an OUTSTANDING mood today I had to get up at 3am just to get all of it I can..
heres the rest of the mornin..
[video=youtube_share;4OrvwQ8Yh5s]http://youtu.be/4OrvwQ8Yh5s[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm in such an OUTSTANDING mood today I had to get up at 3am just to get all of it I can..
> heres the rest of the mornin..


I want some of what ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ smoking!


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Blue sky's today but a little cool. I slept in today first time in a long time it feels good. Hay dirt your hair is getting long. I'm afraid of anyone in a dark ally curious but minne could scare you in the day time on the street but he is a good guy. Coffee in my cup bud in my bowl buzzing in my head. You all have a great day.


Same here it dropped 20 degrees. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh feels good. 

I wouldn't want to piss him off. With all that 100+ pound sack moving he could clean and jerk me and I do know of what I speak. I was mouthing off once (yeah big surprise), and the hub just picked me up and voila I was in the air. It makes you feel VERY umm what's the word, HUMBLE! I did not lose the plot and tried a few more words of argument but it all seemed so silly suspended up there.

Here you are having this logical argument with a guy and suddenly you are 2 feet over his head sideways! Guess who wins that one?


----------



## james2500 (May 15, 2013)

Good morning riu...i am also a morning person, tho I am retired I still wake up at dawn, It's the best part of the day for me because everyone else is still asleep or eating their cheerio's when me n mama are at the trailhead ready to go hiking....of course a bowl is always a part of that!...and it's not cheerios!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 15, 2013)

Wake n Bake??? Rise n Fry???? How bout some Super lemon haze


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I want some of what ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ smoking!


Started with some Double Purple it's a blended Indica of Purple Kush and Purple Erkel, 
then busted out the Train Wreck a robust Sativa.  
Good morning!


----------



## james2500 (May 15, 2013)

this was yesterday, today we go into the forest boys and girls....yesterday birds and turtles today elk and deer, maybe a lynx....can you spell lynx?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Wake and bake time!! Fire in da hole!! 


One good thing about music, when it hits you feel no pain. So hit me with music now

[youtube]DQtXHSHgFak[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2013)

No pains & no chains 
[video=youtube;CscA6oL1VJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CscA6oL1VJU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 15, 2013)

Morning All!
Son #2 coming for a visit, cleaning the house, charging up the the boat battery, maybe go out on the bay, or just hang out.
He's been attending collage in NC, and I'm excited to see him. Funny, 5 years ago I couldn't wait for them to get out of the house.

[video=youtube;slqVU5tfr_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slqVU5tfr_c[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 15, 2013)

i woke up in a sad mood. i dreamed that Lucky was in her work chair (she had her own chair beside me in my office). i went to pet her and it was Mufasa the kitten. maybe she's telling me to focus on him? he seems to be lonely without her, as am i. 

this made me smile
[video=youtube;S1k86fWsmRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1k86fWsmRE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

What a trip. My buddy named his dog lucky, which is my dog now, thanks kkday, and he has another dog named mufasa. Quite the coincidence


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2013)

One of my neighbors also has a dog & it's not "Lucky"........ Guess what his name is?

& if you haven't already seen this.......it just might also make you smile 

[video=youtube;REQRHdMRimw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REQRHdMRimw[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha that was awesome, sound effects and all


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Started with some Double Purple it's a blended Indica of Purple Kush and Purple Erkel,
> then busted out the Train Wreck a robust Sativa.
> Good morning!


I am not worthy! I am not worthy! I am not worthy!
I would have face planted somewhere after the first puff of Double Purple. That sounds wicked. I'm a cheap date.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> One of my neighbors also has a dog & it's not "Lucky"........ Guess what his name is?
> 
> & if you haven't already seen this.......it just might also make you smile
> 
> [video=youtube;REQRHdMRimw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REQRHdMRimw[/video]


ROFLMAO!! Yeah it's all fun and games until your parrot disassembles your color laserjet. Don't ask how I know. I have a second identical printer and a can. bird now. sigh........


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

james2500 said:


> this was yesterday, today we go into the forest boys and girls....yesterday birds and turtles today elk and deer, maybe a lynx....can you spell lynx?


A CAMERA!! Damn take a gun man and bring me an elk. I will feed you a roast you will remember to the day you die mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm elk.... 

Wait wait I have another idea let me get my Marlin be right with you  Have a great day out there it looks like paradise.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ImD4l1l0bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ImD4l1l0bA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;mCS-S4bwJVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCS-S4bwJVM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Drop your cocks and grab your socks. Time for the zero dark thirty bag drag. You are already behind if you are reading this! Maintenance is moving to the terminal to eat their eggs and it's time to kick the tires and light the fires!

[video=youtube;vwBbrngafl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBbrngafl0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 16, 2013)

Good day all... 
[video=youtube_share;BWP-AsG5DRk]http://youtu.be/BWP-AsG5DRk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 16, 2013)

Morning bakers...
[video=youtube_share;qlywcuw-1TU]http://youtu.be/qlywcuw-1TU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

You know what time it is.. fire it up!!! 

[youtube]Ae7P1SaVz_c[/youtube]
This is dedicated, to all the lovers...


----------



## Me & My friend (May 16, 2013)

I'm awake & ready but if I get her in my sights.............. Out go the lights!!

[video=youtube;U4XbV3gCm2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4XbV3gCm2Y[/video]

"Go for what you know"


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;xSPNbJS-ye4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSPNbJS-ye4[/video]

...And, I didn't even drink last night.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ......snip.....
> ...And, I didn't even drink last night.


Thank you so much! I springboarded of yours and found this. They really do have that Black Sabbath sound don't they. Best of all they covered my precise feelings for my ex! Again when I get to the 9th level of the inferno there are peeps I'm looking forward to seeing.

[video=youtube;fkBU1aD88z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkBU1aD88z8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

Twofer thursdays,.....fire iN da hole!!! 
[youtube]OOgpT5rEKIU[/youtube]

Enjoy your day gang, and spread the love


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2013)

I'm about to start my second bowl as well, a little of the Cindy99 I left out after I trimmed yesterday!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [youtube]OOgpT5rEKIU[/youtube]



How come I never see hot naked chicks on public transportation?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> How come I never see hot naked chicks on public transportation?


Cuz, you commute by car.

Off to work. 

SNM, there are youtube video threads, and a whole music section to just randomly post in. This is the "wake and bake" where us like minded folks share a toke and some music... Normally a song, sometimes 2 with a bit of commentary.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

sometimes I feel smooth 

[video=youtube;UzBNyjgS39w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzBNyjgS39w[/video]


but no criminal


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Cuz, you commute by car.
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> SNM, there are youtube video threads, and a whole music section to just randomly post in. This is the "wake and bake" where us like minded folks share a toke and some music... Normally a song, sometimes 2 with a bit of commentary.


My bad....Sorry...I'll remove them promptly.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

to fill my two post limit imposed by minnes 

[video=youtube;g2EjmlGnrno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2EjmlGnrno[/video]

Shake that sexy ladies


----------



## MojoRison (May 16, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> My bad....Sorry...I'll remove them promptly.


No need...good tunes, Minnes just gave a reminder of how this page tends to flow. 
Here's a Mojo's radio double play, with a nod to the 70's and 80's and one of Canada's greatest hit makers of the time....a little April Wine to enjoy the sunshine .
[video=youtube_share;l38CIbuOPHw]http://youtu.be/l38CIbuOPHw[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

ehh fuck it, never been big on rules 

[video=youtube;kqXSBe-qMGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXSBe-qMGo[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 16, 2013)

You folks all have great taste in music!!

Joe- You go from Sean Paul to Van Morrison..If we ever smoke together you have music duty...I likes

Mojo- It's cool, I smoked some Jack this morning and went on an 80's rampage, it was a bit out of hand. I get to listening to the music everyone posts and I go down the music time machine rabbit hole. I know the format of this station(thread) now.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

anything but country my friend


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> anything but country my friend


Right there with you!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 16, 2013)

i took a nap. i don't like to take naps. i wake up confused, imagine that. time to bake and get my bearings 
[video=youtube;lrygAv93Ick]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrygAv93Ick[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Twofer thursdays,.....fire iN da hole!!!
> [youtube]OOgpT5rEKIU[/youtube]
> 
> Enjoy your day gang, and spread the love


Holy shit! I LOVE Alanis Morrisette's voice! She is incredible. I loved her as god in Dogma LOL.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2013)

WHOA OH ITS A PERFECT WORLD
[video=youtube;aFTIYr1X9hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFTIYr1X9hI[/video]


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> WHOA OH ITS A PERFECT WORLD
> [video=youtube;aFTIYr1X9hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFTIYr1X9hI[/video]


Lmao your sig quote just about killed me!! 'After I got done sucking some kid off in middle_, I decided _that I wasn't gay.' Perfect!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;XfT793JnjpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfT793JnjpE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 17, 2013)

A good Curtis Mayfield sample to start the day 

[video=youtube;BAc1kWwBaoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAc1kWwBaoc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 17, 2013)

another one, why not.......

[video=youtube;vk6OGi_mymI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk6OGi_mymI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

End of a long week (not enough o's in long). 

[video=youtube;4A-wnlBveFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A-wnlBveFA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> anything but country my friend


Good morning bakers, on this beautiful day Mojo's radio is going play a tune {2 actually for a double play comparison} by a band most would consider a rock group, but when you listen to the music being played it's country all the way.
Here are the Eagles doing their version of Seven Bridges Road:
[video=youtube_share;RgZ5WsKcAgk]http://youtu.be/RgZ5WsKcAgk[/video]

Yes the Eagles played great rock, but they were in essence a country band.


----------



## MojoRison (May 17, 2013)

And the original by Steve Young 
[video=youtube_share;ZpV83ovYAyY]http://youtu.be/ZpV83ovYAyY[/video]


----------



## match box (May 17, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's raining today good day to be inside. I hope you all have a great day and an even better weekend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2013)

good morning my friends, happy friday 
[video=youtube;wmvrXHLAtmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmvrXHLAtmI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;0GQjYPWDcmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GQjYPWDcmg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ImmSnS3abfg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImmSnS3abfg[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

It's wakey bakey time!! Fire in da hole!! 

Put this in your pipe and smoke it
[youtube]hCuMWrfXG4E[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

Good morning bakers.
It's Friday and I swear there is something in the air today.
I don't know exactly what it is, but it smells mighty good from where I'm sitting.

[video=youtube;73YLNEQLDXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73YLNEQLDXg[/video].


----------



## RPM371 (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;WfM6nRVBvGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs[/video]
Always a nice tune to go along with a few bowls for breakfast.


----------



## RPM371 (May 17, 2013)

Here's another.
[video=youtube;T0C7x5zRNGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0C7x5zRNGQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2013)

Morning all, humid as Georgia here in LA today.

Pick a song, any song.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2013)

gotta admit i like our little group of morning bakers here..

[video=youtube;9pcOYlwxxDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pcOYlwxxDI[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;7G8QItjTSDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G8QItjTSDA[/video]

Today was concert day in my shop. 5 Finger Death Punch main staged... I'm baked, and this is the first time all day.

Interesting fact, everything I've drank today contained carbonation, and either caffeine or alcohol (as of getting home.)


----------



## match box (May 18, 2013)

Good morning riu. My soon to be ex-wife is back from her short trip to LA. I didn't tell her I was filing for divorce so she could enjoy her trip. I could have left while she was gone but that just it's the way I do things. The real battle will start today. You all have a great day. I really appreciate all you guy's and gal's on here. If your not enjoying your life do what ever you need to to make it better. Life is too short.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;yFmCVQWRReM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFmCVQWRReM[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 18, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. My soon to be ex-wife is back from her short trip to LA. I didn't tell her I was filing for divorce so she could enjoy her trip. I could have left while she was gone but that just it's the way I do things. The real battle will start today. You all have a great day. I really appreciate all you guy's and gal's on here. If your not enjoying your life do what ever you need to to make it better. Life is too short.



I do not envy your day whatsoever.. hope it all works out in the end


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

Remember DIO?

How about Killswitch Engage? Because they did a serious bad ass remake of Holy Diver... 

[video=youtube;NR7dG_m3MsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=NR7dG_m3MsI&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]

Some random indica, and Ex. Cheese wound up in a bastard's mix, in my grinder this morning. I'm smoking it, and wanted to share the love with y'all.


----------



## MojoRison (May 18, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. My soon to be ex-wife is back from her short trip to LA. I didn't tell her I was filing for divorce so she could enjoy her trip. I could have left while she was gone but that just it's the way I do things. The real battle will start today. You all have a great day. I really appreciate all you guy's and gal's on here. If your not enjoying your life do what ever you need to to make it better. Life is too short.


For you my friend...
[video=youtube_share;9jRHuMl5pic]http://youtu.be/9jRHuMl5pic[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. My soon to be ex-wife is back from her short trip to LA. I didn't tell her I was filing for divorce so she could enjoy her trip. I could have left while she was gone but that just it's the way I do things. The real battle will start today. You all have a great day. I really appreciate all you guy's and gal's on here. If your not enjoying your life do what ever you need to to make it better. Life is too short.


One small word of advice. Hide anything sharp. Oh and if she can throw like a guy anything she can pick up. I can throw a fast ball over 100 and curve ball that breaks 18", you don't even know to duck until I'd dropped your ass. We do occasionally have some hidden talents. 

Of course you might find she interprets your not telling her as not quite the act of kindness you envision LOL. Oh and what stage of her cycle is she on? You could be looking at the perfect trifecta of fucked. Good luck today and keep your guard up. We never act like you expect but there's no way out except walking the valley of the shadow.

So look for the funny in it as long as you can and god bless. I have been in your shoes and I am sorry. I don't think anyone gets out of here without having to walk this particular road once. So let's hope we lit it well for you.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Remember DIO?
> 
> How about Killswitch Engage? Because they did a serious bad ass remake of Holy Diver...
> 
> Some random indica, and Ex. Cheese wound up in a bastard's mix, in my grinder this morning. I'm smoking it, and wanted to share the love with y'all.


A broadsword AND A MESSAGE what is not to like about that. You have some serious skilz. Me I just found this from minne and now I'm passing it to you match box. 

Not so elegant but from me to my ex-husband it's heartfelt 
[video=youtube;35rHHEiNaIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35rHHEiNaIM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

Good morning everybody. Hope everyone's weekend is off to a fantastic beginning.
I'm praying for you match box, and I really hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you.

[video=youtube;K0E3C6onwbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0E3C6onwbA[/video]

Back in '72 my father had season tickets to a local college basketball team and he took me to every home game. Every game that year, the school band would play this song at halftime. It was my favorite part of the experience. I would basically sleep for most of the game, but when the band started this song I would get up and start dancing in the isle. Hey, I was only 6 years old at the time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 18, 2013)

good luck match, women are crazy (i should know right). C2G has the right idea with removing sharp objects. i hope everyone has an awesome day. supposed to be almost 90 degrees here today. i'm considering another beach day 
[video=youtube;UAOxCqSxRD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAOxCqSxRD0[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good luck match, women are crazy (i should know right). C2G has the right idea with removing sharp objects. i hope everyone has an awesome day. supposed to be almost 90 degrees here today. i'm considering another beach day


I was going to go ahead, quote curious2, tell her that Godsmack only offers 1 way to hate, and throw up 5FDP's 100 ways to hate video. But, now I've gotta throw up the Stone Sour remake of that song. I like yer style. Better yet, Corey Taylor (lead singer of Stone Sour and Slipknot) acoustic version

[video=youtube;JO80RABYWbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO80RABYWbo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2013)

It's a wonderful day. Morning All!

[video=youtube;2eqiYV_DbBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eqiYV_DbBU[/video]

you change your mind for something else to do 
And your heart gets bored with your mind and it changes you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

fire it up!!! It's wake and bake time
Island music to soothe the soul...

Put this in your pipe and smoke it 

[youtube]cnp-G8k-1Lo&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;K0E3C6onwbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0E3C6onwbA[/video]
> 
> when the band started this song I would get up and start dancing in the isle. Hey, I was only 6 years old at the time.


Hey I get up and dance to this now


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

so just sit back and relax and let me have your head for a minute,
​
[video=youtube;YfjTZLxekig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjTZLxekig[/video]



This always makes me wanna jump up and throw an elbow into someones face


----------



## MojoRison (May 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> This always makes me wanna jump up and throw an elbow into someones face


[video=youtube_share;tMlKmELIhgY]http://youtu.be/tMlKmELIhgY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

My first concert ever was ozzy's retirement sucks tour I think it was 95' or early 96' we skipped school. Ozzy, Korn, Def tones. Fucking awesome. I made it to the front  I lasted for a while. Then crowd surfed out. 

[video=youtube;YevJAazdUG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YevJAazdUG4[/video]


Their best album IMO


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

Lunch time!

[video=youtube;unugmLvFeCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unugmLvFeCE[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

{Hello?
Esta Caco?
Eres Caco?
PuesYou know, you fuckin' call me tha Caco?
Okay?}

hahahaha always cracks me up. We used to say this over the loudspeaker at the factory I worked at. The bosses be runnin around trying to figure out who it was. Little did they know there was bout 6 of us in different areas. Funny shit.


<span style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; line-height: 15px; vertical-align: baseline; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">[video=youtube;AdjQ20pqoXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdjQ20pqoXk[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I was going to go ahead, quote curious2, tell her that Godsmack only offers 1 way to hate, and throw up 5FDP's 100 ways to hate video. But, now I've gotta throw up the Stone Sour remake of that song. I like yer style. Better yet, Corey Taylor (lead singer of Stone Sour and Slipknot) acoustic version
> 
> [video=youtube;JO80RABYWbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO80RABYWbo[/video]


thank you. better then the original imo


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so just sit back and relax and let me have your head for a minute,
> 
> This always makes me wanna jump up and throw an elbow into someones face


EXCELLENT someone young enough to explain this to me. Back in the day when I went to concerts. You know Woodstock, Monterey etc.... The entire point was getting really fucked up and well making love not war. WHAT happened? Is this what you call a 'mosh pit'? 

I must admit I LOVE heavy metal and I confess to a bit of unfeminine aggression but after spending most of 7th grade upside down in trash cans, this always looked like you could get hurt? Hurt is not attractive to me (refer back to 7th grade upside down in trash cans).


----------



## MojoRison (May 18, 2013)

^^^Teenage angst....but without the acne


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^Teenage angst....but without the acne


I mean I don't get the whole mosh pit concept? What are the conventions? I've watched some of these guys dive off the stage backwards without looking? How do you know they'll catch you? There must be some unwritten conventions to this thing? Specifics help!


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

lol I don't get mosh pits either. I was once at a Megadeath concert in the early 90s when one of these pits formed right in the area I was standing. I moved to the edge of the circle with everyone else while about 6 guys went crazy on eachother. A couple of times one of them would get thrown to the edge of the circle and it looked like things were about to get really ugly. Suprisingly, when that happened the guys were respectful of those not involved in their 'game', and they made sure to not even touch anyone else. I don't know if that is common, but it was not what I expected.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I mean I don't get the whole mosh pit concept? What are the conventions? I've watched some of these guys dive off the stage backwards without looking? How do you know they'll catch you? There must be some unwritten conventions to this thing? Specifics help!





TalonToker said:


> lol I don't get mosh pits either. I was once at a Megadeath concert in the early 90s when one of these pits formed right in the area I was standing. I moved to the edge of the circle with everyone else while about 6 guys went crazy on eachother. A couple of times one of them would get thrown to the edge of the circle and it looked like things were about to get really ugly. Suprisingly, when that happened the guys were respectful of those not involved in their 'game', and they made sure to not even touch anyone else. I don't know if that is common, but it was not what I expected.



Moshpits are an attempt to organize what started out in the punk scene as slam dancing. Was fun, and then some asshole introduced the pogo.

It was an expression of violence, domination, alpha, with no need for hate, anger, or even a grudge. You went in, knowing it was going to be hard, bodies crushing each other. There were "rules" (no sharpened spikes, knuckles, or razors in boots) but they were loose. They were harshly enforced, with real angry violence...

The movement kinda splintered with the XXX movement (not porn.) It's used as a way for straight edgers to work up aggression, and anger, instead of drinking. Mosh pits are just organized pogo dances.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 18, 2013)

<<<admits to slam dancing while wearing jack boots


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've watched some of these guys dive off the stage backwards without looking? How do you know they'll catch you?


I've seen people get dropped. 



minnesmoker said:


> Moshpits are an attempt to organize what started out in the punk scene as slam dancing. Was fun, and then some asshole introduced the pogo.
> 
> It was an expression of violence, domination, alpha, with no need for hate, anger, or even a grudge. You went in, knowing it was going to be hard, bodies crushing each other. There were "rules" (no sharpened spikes, knuckles, or razors in boots) but they were loose. They were harshly enforced, with real angry violence...
> 
> The movement kinda splintered with the XXX movement (not porn.) It's used as a way for straight edgers to work up aggression, and anger, instead of drinking. Mosh pits are just organized pogo dances.


Excellent description. More than I knew on the subject. I don't know if I agree w/ the pogo dance analogy though. Most of the pits I played in were in active motion continually. I mean if you stopped you'd likely be knocked down. If you want to take a break, step out.

There are/were two main reasons moshing was popular in my mind 1 it's like you own that particular real estate at that moment. Think about it, you all have gen. admission tickets. Everyone else is packed asshole to elbow and here you and a few others are and you have a huge circle to do your thing. If you can hack it. Don't get me wrong I'm no badass and of avg. size and build. but there is sort of an unspoken code. I have seen people get beat up pretty badly though. Normally it was when they bit off more than they could chew. I mean if you are 5'7" and you elbow someone 6'3" in the head you will get hit back.

The second reason it's popular is it is like a constant rush of adrenaline. Anyone who has played contact sports know how it feels to put a good hit on someone, and also the respect you have to give when done to you. 

Bottom line not all pits are bone breaking. It really depends on the band. If Panterra is playing it will be bad, prepare. Stone Temple pilots. Not so much. 

I seen Korn like 3 or 4 times they had the best pits for me. You could definitely get hurt but they were less rough than Panterra. I seen Panterra like 3 or 4 times too. 



TalonToker said:


> I don't know if that is common, but it was not what I expected.


Pretty common.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ......snip.......
> 
> The second reason it's popular is it is like a constant rush of adrenaline....snip......


Thank you too! I think that's why I was so curious about it. I'm an adrenalin junkie from way back. LOL


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you too! I think that's why I was so curious about it. I'm an adrenalin junkie from way back. LOL


I couldn't find a way to smoke it ...  cn


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I couldn't find a way to smoke it ...  cn


I hope you appreciate what I had to go through to give you that like. The iPad almost got me!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2013)

Ok, woke up this morning, lights, fan, scrubber and 4 other rooms without power. No breakers tripped, I reset them all anyway just in case.
Put the meter to panel box and have power from all breakers.

Stress, got to love it. I'm sure I can fix it, just not in the time frame needed for the girls.

Morning All! Put a smile on that face and fake it, till you make it! 

<span class="Apple-style-span">[video=youtube;NZtJWJe_K_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZtJWJe_K_w[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 19, 2013)

Good morning bakers, it's time to sacrifice your soul here on Mojo's radio.
[video=youtube_share;AqZceAQSJvc]http://youtu.be/AqZceAQSJvc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good morning bakers, it's time to sacrifice your soul here on Mojo's radio.


I love Carlos Santana. Man can he play guitar! I preferred him to Hendrix (yah sacrilege). I still get chills up my spine listening to this one.
[video=youtube;10gH-bC3iXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10gH-bC3iXo[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Ok, woke up this morning, lights, fan, scrubber and 4 other rooms without power. No breakers tripped, I reset them all anyway just in case.
> Put the meter to panel box and have power from all breakers.


LOL isn't it just the day for it too! Nice outside, rather be playing or mowing the lawn. I have an outdoor aviary to build. We lost power! The girls are fine and for us it was the electrical company but I hope you have no engineers in your house so you can get this fixed. One thanksgiving the electricity went out and I cook the turkey in a roaster so the oven is free for EVERYTHING else. Currently up to my elbows in turkey ass (stuffing the bird you know) I tell the hub and the son (phd ee), to turn on the electricity please. 

So this is what ensues...... hubby runs for his fluke meter, son pulls out his HP calculator and they start brangling over the outlet. About 15 minutes later turkey is now stuffed and shoved into roaster. I toss my shawl on (it's driving rain), slog out and throw the damn circuit breakers myself! 

THANK YOU FOR BEING A MAN THAT KNOWS ABOUT CIRCUIT BREAKERS. Or is it possible they were trolling me?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL isn't it just the day for it too! Nice outside, rather be playing or mowing the lawn. I have an outdoor aviary to build. We lost power! The girls are fine and for us it was the electrical company but I hope you have no engineers in your house so you can get this fixed. One thanksgiving the electricity went out and I cook the turkey in a roaster so the oven is free for EVERYTHING else. Currently up to my elbows in turkey ass (stuffing the bird you know) I tell the hub and the son (phd ee), to turn on the electricity please.
> 
> So this is what ensues...... hubby runs for his fluke meter, son pulls out his HP calculator and they start brangling over the outlet. About 15 minutes later turkey is now stuffed and shoved into roaster. I toss my shawl on (it's driving rain), slog out and throw the damn circuit breakers myself!
> 
> THANK YOU FOR BEING A MAN THAT KNOWS ABOUT CIRCUIT BREAKERS. Or is it possible they were trolling me?


It's a guy thing, you have to make it seem more complicated than it is.


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q8WVqjqakK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8WVqjqakK0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

Good Morning lovely people. The weather here today is beautiful. Hope it's nice wherever you might be.
I'm off to mow my lawn....

[video=youtube;lKSpzi9lKyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKSpzi9lKyQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

What it do my friends  you know what time it is...grab them bongs and fire that bitch up!! It's wake and bake time! fire in da hole  

Island jams again for this beautiful sunday morning

Put this is your sunday peace pipe and smoke it...
[youtube]whFoVn8PAvg[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Pgm0ARFkB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pgm0ARFkB4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;VawlQLLpYDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VawlQLLpYDs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 19, 2013)

fish on. i kinda' feel bad about putting the hook thru my bait fish. but not that bad. sunny is off to fish.

happy sunday my friends. still have one whole day till monday 
[video=youtube;CO8vBVUaKvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://youtu.be/ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yjdvRrZ_nEU]http://youtu.be/yjdvRrZ_nEU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2013)

here you go beast grow.. aesop is the shit.. especially with slug
[video=youtube;lffJHB9COsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lffJHB9COsw[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RhHkUg-QCwk]http://youtu.be/RhHkUg-QCwk[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 19, 2013)

srh88 said:


> here you go beast grow.. aesop is the shit.. especially with slug


atmosphere is good shit


----------



## BeastGrow (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;XpJ4FtZkPI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XpJ4FtZkPI8#t=27 5s[/video]

fast forward to 4:30


----------



## BeastGrow (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xNQ2m7tDa5I]http://youtu.be/xNQ2m7tDa5I[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;lsV500W4BHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU[/video]

Good morning...


----------



## shoediva (May 19, 2013)

An old one that popped in my head..On a Sunday afternoooon.... 

[video=youtube;l-Wi4o0Q4BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Wi4o0Q4BQ[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;byEGjLU2egA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/video]

I was going for an oldie, also -- for some reason this one popped into my head after I posted PM5K.

Breakfast was pot scrambled eggs, and a nice fat joint. On advice of the good Green Doc. I'm breaking out the bong to finish up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;lsV500W4BHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU[/video]
> 
> Good morning...


GREAT MUSIC to code by! If I can get my body back online I'm going for the bassist's hair!


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

Good morning  Wakey bakey, I'm sending this to all the youthful, aspiring trolls out there.

[video=youtube;fvPpAPIIZyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvPpAPIIZyo[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

Good morning my riu family! Time to toke on some pure ak and enjoy my day off...

Wish you were here....

[youtube]8295rOMvtQI[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (May 20, 2013)

Good morning my fellow bakers.
Here north of the 49th it's a celebration, the May 24 long weekend, a time for firecrackers and hospital visits as buddies left to their own devices for way too long are in need of assistance, of sunburns, burnouts and listening to modern day poets.
A tune by a group some consider Canadian Royalty, I think they play great party music.
[video=youtube_share;E_RSJ6xuHbE]http://youtu.be/E_RSJ6xuHbE[/video]



Edit:*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again*


----------



## match box (May 20, 2013)

Good morning riu. The wall what a great tune and it has been for like 30 years. Well all the bad vibes here have made we wish I had left while she was gone. I will leave with my integrity in tacked. You all have a great day.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 20, 2013)

Last night I decarbed and hand-pressed some Vortex ice water hash. It's amazing how much it improved the flavor, the smoothness of the hit, and the high. 

Breakfast of champions.

[video=youtube_share;K4sBWNkrmBw]http://youtu.be/K4sBWNkrmBw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2013)

Good Morning All!
Hoping the sun shines and warms you gently.

This song is dedicated to the ass wipe that wired this house.

[video=youtube;cv7l0nZXm9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv7l0nZXm9c[/video]

Still searching for that open circuit....


----------



## minnesmoker (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;iCQ0vDAbF7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s[/video]

I gotta work today. No fair. I'll just chill before.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;eB1LI9j2btc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=eB1LI9j2btc[/video]

And, a nice two-fer. Some B52's, to really kick off the buzz!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 20, 2013)

good morning glory, hope everyone had a good week-end. sorry about your troubles Match. 
i had a dream about Madonna last night, it was much like this video actually (i never noticed the animation in this video before now, stoner). 
[video=youtube;BJO-SGeb7yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJO-SGeb7yE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

Fire it up!! It's wake and bake time!! Fire in da hole!! :

Put this in your pipe and smoke it..
[youtube]5uiQg6yfd0Q&feature=related[/url][/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 20, 2013)

"first thing in the morning & we'll be feelin alright"
[video=youtube;x8T_PQoTC30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8T_PQoTC30[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;YAhEi7W1ib0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAhEi7W1ib0[/video]


----------



## RPM371 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;rYE1S6r3bkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYE1S6r3bkg[/video]
This seems appropriate today and it goes well with Northern Lights.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

Good morning EVERYONE  we are a little overcast out here so we are getting off to a slow start....... 

Oh and you know who you are
[video=youtube;StKVS0eI85I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StKVS0eI85I[/video]


----------



## match box (May 21, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's been raining for 4 or 5 hours most of the night. It beats the hell out of tornado's man is that some powerful wind. It would seam that they are or have been more destructive more often. Any way I will have the people of Ok. in my thoughts today. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (May 21, 2013)

Morning bakers, Today Mojo's radio is saying goodbye to Ray Manzarek, keyboard player and founding member of The Doors, he was 74. So with him in mind we'll spin the tune that started it all on that beach in L.A....it's time for a Moonlight Drive.
[video=youtube_share;zjGeKaxo3qc]http://youtu.be/zjGeKaxo3qc[/video]

R.I.P Ray


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bakers, Today Mojo's radio is saying goodbye to Ray Manzarek, keyboard player and founding member of The Doors, he was 74. So with him in mind we'll spin the tune that started it all on that beach in L.A....it's time for a Moonlight Drive.
> 
> R.I.P Ray


OMG! so young. Yeah the kiddies are laughing. But one day you will say the same thing. But when I think of Ray this is the classic for me. I'm playing this from the Hollywood Bowl. His keyboard riffs are above Jim's voice (rare).
[video=youtube;6O6x_m4zvFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6x_m4zvFs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 21, 2013)

Cords everywhere... Morning all!
[video=youtube;t05J3cExq0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t05J3cExq0o[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hf0Dm-OaTNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 21, 2013)

to go out for a bowl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!!  ... fleetwood mac ..love them!!

put this in your pipe and smoke it...
[youtube]NsLykJ17Oxc[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 21, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wake and bake time gang!! fire in da hole!!  ... fleetwood mac ..love them!!
> 
> put this in your pipe and smoke it...
> [youtube]NsLykJ17Oxc[/youtube]


Talk about a roller coaster.
That took me from Mojo's post of a proud & respectful tribute to a very artistic, productive & full life that continues to give ......to Grandpapy's great post & lmao......then back to The Dr's post & a lump in my throat.
Between thinking about the little ones growing up & all the people that have lost loved ones (especially children) in the tragedy & disasters......that one is also an excellent song/post that really hits very deep.
We may see & feel the landslide when they leave the nest or move on....but we will always see/hold them close to our hearts and at the top of the highest peaks.

*"Dude! I said .....you must spread some rep around before hooking up Mojo, GP & The Doc, again!?!"

*Ya know....I just don't think I feel like waiting today. It's already been done & its right here in the record books to prove it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 21, 2013)

i WAS having a good morning until the other half got up (notice i didn't say my better half)...i think i will go fish lol

happy tuesday to you guys 
[video=youtube;rVOi5Hdbd7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVOi5Hdbd7Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 21, 2013)

After work today I helped carry off debris at one of the housing areas hit by yesterday's tornados here in Oklahoma. Some of those people lost everything, it was so sad.
After that I came home and fell asleep on the couch. A 3 hour nap does a body good! Feeling re-energized, it's time for a little night-time wake n bake action.

[video=youtube;MMGHMSM2Tk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMGHMSM2Tk8[/video]

I hope everyone's doing well. Have a great day on Wednesday!


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bakers, Today Mojo's radio is saying goodbye to Ray Manzarek, keyboard player and founding member of The Doors, he was 74. So with him in mind we'll spin the tune that started it all on that beach in L.A....it's time for a Moonlight Drive.
> 
> R.I.P Ray


the music is finally over.. the doors are closed. ray manzerek was by far the best keys player and one of my favorite musicians. i just found out about this from mojos post and this fucking sucks.. 
[video=youtube;jLAr-WlxMZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLAr-WlxMZY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;W6BFg1Ku9iU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6BFg1Ku9iU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;V4SqDx1vi4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4SqDx1vi4c[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

Good morning. I'm a little weird today 
[video=youtube;ZD0Z0CwRDJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD0Z0CwRDJw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

Good morning my friends, Mojo's radio is going to take a freight train, down at the station and we don't care where it goes.
[video=youtube_share;gCXQycyN_Vs]http://youtu.be/gCXQycyN_Vs[/video]


----------



## match box (May 22, 2013)

Good morning riu. Didn't sleep last night too tense. The soon to be ex will not give up her keys to my car. One of the reasons I filed for divorce was she signed my name to the title of another car we owned and gave it to her daughter. I hope she sees an attorney before she does something dumb. Man what a downer I am first thing. Whine whine whine sorry. I hope you all have a have great day.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 22, 2013)

Match, you need to play Mojo's video for today a few times. Hang in there.

I'm starting the day with Headband 707 and some Fire OG hash before heading down to work in the garden a bit.


[video=youtube_share;vbqGWTxwZEA]http://youtu.be/vbqGWTxwZEA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 22, 2013)

Morning All!

John Prine has a scratchy voice, the tunes are bad to ok, but the lyrics...... 
No matter how shitty (my) life gets, this guy knows how I feel.

[video=youtube;iVWaYxnNiW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVWaYxnNiW8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1T5NuI6Ai-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T5NuI6Ai-o[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 22, 2013)

hey hey good morning everyone
i hate to hear that Match...hopefully it will be over soon brother
waking and baking with a little elvis and some kandy kush 
[video=youtube;cnS_5JY0LAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnS_5JY0LAQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2013)

Wake and bake time!! fire in da hole!! 


It's a lovely day today. I'm gonna go out and enjoy it.... stay HI gang... 
[youtube]kqXSBe-qMGo[/youtube]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;SIMcktul77c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIMcktul77c[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

good morning glory

i tried to sleep from 5 to 7:30 this am but no luck. mrs has been snoring away all night ugh. 

fred the fish is still alive. thanks doc for the advice. i will now call you fish whisperer

everyone have a terrific thirsty thursday 
[video=youtube;araU0fZj6oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=araU0fZj6oQ[/video]


----------



## match box (May 23, 2013)

Good morning riu. An other rainy day here. I still have the taste of burnt chicken pot pie in my mouth this morning.lol Spring is on the way and summer will bring a new view of life. Life is good if ya don't weaken. You all have a great day.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 23, 2013)

Morning all. Hash for breakfast again, and I don't mean with potatoes in a skillet...

Damn, that Afroman song is one of my favorite, it's a shame it's censored in that vid.

[video=youtube_share;TzTvsHiCswE]http://youtu.be/TzTvsHiCswE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;xPU8OAjjS4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Hello there my fellow bakers, today on Mojo's radio we're going share some champagne & reefer with a great blues man and enjoy the day.
[video=youtube_share;oHowqKYSXNI]http://youtu.be/oHowqKYSXNI[/video]
Yeah bring me champagne when I'm thirsty.
Bring me reefer when I want to get high.
Yeah bring me champagne when I'm thirsty.
Bring me reefer when I want to get high.
Well you know when I'm lonely
Bring my woman set her right down here by my side.
Well you know there should be no law
on people that want to smoke a little dope.
Well you know there should be no law
on people that want to smoke a little dope.
Well you know it's good for your head
And it relax your body don't you know.

Everytime I get high
I lay my head down on my baby's breast.
Well you know I lay down be quiet
Tryin' to take my rest.
Well you know she done hug and kiss me
Says Muddy your one man that I love the best.

I'm gonna get high
Gonna get high just as sure as you know my name.
Y'know I'm gonna get so high this morning
It's going to be a cryin' shame.
Well you know I'm gonna stick with my reefer
Ain't gonna be messin' round with no cocaine.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2013)

Morning All! 

G/F has my day mapped out, but I know a short cut.

Time to walk the dog.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;jUkoL9RE72o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUkoL9RE72o[/video]

Mellow, and kinda' with a story. Bad ass video (of course, it's Avenged Sevenfold. It reminds me a bit of what happened to my life, when I was 21. Except the mother/son rolls were reversed.)

Neighbor stopped by with a blundt of black russian an now I'm indulging in some cheese. G'morning!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

Good morning!
Can you believe Grace Slick doesn't believe she can sing! OMG What a voice.
[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

^^^oooooo yeah. cn


----------



## Steve French (May 23, 2013)

Can you believe that band became this one? ugh...

[video=youtube;UZtttisV2GE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZtttisV2GE[/video]


Oh wait I can. Jefferson Airplane sucked ass outside of a few singles. If I ever form a band, I'm making damn sure to have a fuckable chick singer/bassist.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 23, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Can you believe that band became this one? ugh...


I saw the video title before I saw your quote, and all I could think was "Wow. I bet he likes Huey Lewis & the News too. "


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

i think i slept a few hrs. been having fish issues, issue being he's sick boooo
happy thursday, let me introduce you to ani defranco 
[video=youtube;OabKWVcAbng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OabKWVcAbng[/video]




oh yeah i sure would


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;A6IGH53PZ6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6IGH53PZ6Y[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 24, 2013)

woke up at 5am, went outside to have a smoke and it's all rainy and foggy, reminded me of Scotland and Ireland and peat fires..good morning riu!


[video=youtube;XwdPZ6AMzY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwdPZ6AMzY0[/video]


----------



## match box (May 24, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's an other rainy day but I see a brighter day coming. You all have a great day. Waken and baken I'm ready for the day.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 24, 2013)

G'morning everyone. What a beautiful day! I'm starting out with a tasty sativa in the vape and the stones
[video=youtube;HNY8eYmzdH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNY8eYmzdH4&list=PLA73B772B9F826DB3&index=38[/video]
@matchbox, sorry about your rainy day


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 24, 2013)

Off for the bank holiday wkend. Got up early, went for gardening supplies. Now the sun is shining and I'm away to a beer garden for a few.

Oh my geez Im happy today 

edit : Already baked. Started by treating myself to a rare morning smoke.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;cZUPcGW2264]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZUPcGW2264[/video]
Just a little Aerosmith, to start my day right...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2013)

happy friday my friends, get your holiday cookies here! making chocolate chip cookies for the beach tomorrow. my nephew eats one and melts into the sand. i love smoking out on a sandbar. sister-in-law and i snorkel while baked and have a blast. it's my little slice of paradise. 
[video=youtube;BfD8L1euBuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfD8L1euBuk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 24, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Off for the bank holiday wkend. Got up early, went for gardening supplies. Now the sun is shining and I'm away to a beer garden for a few.
> 
> Oh my geez Im happy today
> 
> edit : Already baked. Started by treating myself to a rare morning smoke.


you go doc! beer gardens and POLKA are a great way to get me going hahahha...do the chicken dance!
(I was tempted to insert a chicken dance video but I restrained myself)


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

Morning riu! Today is a good day, it's my bday and well it's going to be quite the celebration.

What's my age again...

[youtube]K7l5ZeVVoCA[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 24, 2013)

Wake, breath,box & bake!

"On that morning when I wake up ....I'll see your face inside a cloud & see your smile inside a window"
[video=youtube;RLKpexd0e3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLKpexd0e3g[/video]

& Happy B-Day Giggles!
All the more reason to bake for an extra 5 minutes or until the edges are golden brown.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2013)

I don't know why I always thought this was Chicago. Probably the horns. How old's the song? Better late then never.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 24, 2013)

It definitely does have the Chicago sound for sure. This was released in the early 70's i think.


----------



## MojoRison (May 24, 2013)

Good day bakers, I've got me a sweet city woman...how about you?
[video=youtube_share;0IRjl3SWC2U]http://youtu.be/0IRjl3SWC2U[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 24, 2013)

sort of mechanical yes but It's just amazing what we can do when we upgrade with the new "Mary" App
[video=youtube;sYJhhKSXOBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYJhhKSXOBo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2013)

Morning All!

My brother is headed off to Afghanistan for the third time. wall But I have the good fortune of being able to spend a few days with him and his family.

This song comes to mind, 

[video=youtube;L7Ab-3W00vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7Ab-3W00vo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2013)

As well as this....
Not that I liked the song, it just reminds me of where I use to get meds in the 70's on Colfax Ave.
[video=youtube;rrBx6mAWYPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

Rise and shine.....Time to bake.

[video=youtube;khfv_5Dyb1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khfv_5Dyb1k[/video]

I just love Saturdays.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 25, 2013)

Good morning everyone
[video=youtube;e0TInLOJuUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0TInLOJuUM[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 25, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> 
> My brother is headed off to Afghanistan for the third time. wall But I have the good fortune of being able to spend a few days with him and his family.
> 
> ...


Godspeed and a safe return for your brother


----------



## match box (May 25, 2013)

Good morning riu. Wake and bake Sat morning and a long weekend and it looks like there will be a high all over Seattle.lol You all have a great weekend. Grandpapy I hope your brother has a safe deployment and returns safely to your family.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 25, 2013)

Grandpappy - That song is awesome. I really miss the days of Commodores, Ohio Players, Pfunk, etc. 

I'm missing the west coast today -- sing it, Alcyon.

[video=youtube_share;hPTqO5_Yvdw]http://youtu.be/hPTqO5_Yvdw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> 
> My brother is headed off to Afghanistan for the third time. wall But I have the good fortune of being able to spend a few days with him and his family.
> 
> This song comes to mind,


I pray he comes home safe. I hope he's not another example of the insanity called stop-loss and right-sizing. Talk about Catch-22.


----------



## MojoRison (May 25, 2013)

Good morning bakers, Mojo's radio is going to be draggin the line 
[video=youtube_share;xLfO738Ok5Y]http://youtu.be/xLfO738Ok5Y[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

Good day all
[video=youtube_share;fqFUmo8VVg0]http://youtu.be/fqFUmo8VVg0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gic6B-B6rpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gic6B-B6rpg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 25, 2013)

Had to do it 

[video=youtube;fRgWBN8yt_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRgWBN8yt_E[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (May 25, 2013)

So, I've only been watching this thread for a week or so, but I'm going to go out on a limb based on the music and say this thread is full of old fucks like me


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

lmao I'd argue with that 'old fuck' statement, but I just woke up from a nap.

Instead I think I'll wake n bake as I listen to that hip new tune from that band of four boys who have the really long hair.

[video=youtube;tGtSpsYURAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGtSpsYURAQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 25, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> So, I've only been watching this thread for a week or so, but I'm going to go out on a limb based on the music and say this thread is full of old fucks like me


....yep I'm older than dirt, hahaha but I like all music even some new stuff
[video=youtube;mLa0-sQg1YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLa0-sQg1YM[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 25, 2013)

Paul McCartney made er past 64 not too long ago. Still smokes a ton of reefer as well I hear.

[video=youtube;PRyDlVOE86U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=PRyDlVOE86U&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 25, 2013)

One track wasn't enough...

[video=youtube;9NF5XU-k2Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NF5XU-k2Vk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 25, 2013)

I'm young, I just like good music.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> lmao I'd argue with that 'old fuck' statement, but I just woke up from a nap.


You've had a long week brotha. You deserve a nap, 





and a backrub w/happy ending


----------



## james2500 (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You've had a long week brotha. You deserve a nap,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE naps


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

Thank you and bless you Joe.
I love naps too James. They are lifesavers.

This three day weekend is just what the doctor ordered!

[video=youtube;LOgMgOjajcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOgMgOjajcw[/video]

So what if that doctor was Dr Greenhorn!!


----------



## gioua (May 26, 2013)

Morning KIDS!
Gonna try to start the week off right by getting back here.. hopefully all the email bs has ended.. or so it appears..
Had a great day yesterday with the grandbaby.. she got a 30 min nap I got 2 hours to nap.. wifey is awesome! will post pics from the gbaby in the pic thread

Today's Pics and vid







smoking some carmelisous again and making some bubba kush peanut butter for Church







[video=youtube;vr1-yZ1sCBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr1-yZ1sCBI[/video]


----------



## match box (May 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hay gioua it's good to see ya back it's just not morning with out you. It's going to be a great day. Congratulations to pie and her little girl. New life it's so cool to watch them grow up. I hope you all have a great day. I'm grateful for the service of all the vets that gave there life's to keep us free.


----------



## james2500 (May 26, 2013)

GOOD MORNING RIU!! packing a thermos this morning and climbing into the jeep and driving up the side of the mountain across the lake from us...i'll take some pics up there and you can come with me and leslie!
[video=youtube;YYjBQKIOb-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w[/video]

And I raise a glass to all the men and women who never had the chance to grow old defending our freedom.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2013)

Good morning Wake n Bakers. I'm dedicating this to MySunnyBoy cause I love your avatar, Ani DiFranco and Cinnamon Girls everywhere LOL

[video=youtube;aAdtUDaBfRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;8pPvNqOb6RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pPvNqOb6RA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 26, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> So, I've only been watching this thread for a week or so, but I'm going to go out on a limb based on the music and say this thread is full of old fucks like me





gioua said:


> Morning KIDS!
> *smoking some carmelisous again and making some bubba kush peanut butter for Church*





ThatGuy113 said:


> I'm young, I just like good music.


Good morning my friends, I was spinning the dial today and heard some great tunes on our sister stations, so in response to a couple of them we here at Mojo's radio have this to add, with a special shout out to Big G, brother that is one of the coolest things I've heard in awhile.
[video=youtube_share;lDSXAEz8PfM]http://youtu.be/lDSXAEz8PfM[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (May 26, 2013)

Morning folks. Starting the day with eggs benedict, Headband 707, and some boogie.

[video=youtube_share;MAjBBehPwjI]http://youtu.be/MAjBBehPwjI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 26, 2013)

^^^ I see your Death Ray Boogie with a little Dr John 
[video=youtube_share;HT4RainY-lY]http://youtu.be/HT4RainY-lY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;vl1-yfL_SKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl1-yfL_SKg[/video]


smoking on some bubble


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 26, 2013)

Mornin all! Great selection today.
Going down to the river today to hear some blues
[video=youtube;5pL2KRDD4jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pL2KRDD4jA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 26, 2013)

Im going to shift gears for my last one of the morning

[video=youtube;VZ2DSbq76vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2DSbq76vI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

Good morning all. Excellent music by everyone today.
I've been up for a while, just moving a little slow up to this point. I like this slow speed, think I stay here for a while.

[video=youtube;iq2WJ2r0NkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq2WJ2r0NkM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 26, 2013)

Morning All!

Not baked yet, but headed to Territory Day Celebration in old Co. Springs to pick up some edibles and enjoy the festivities.

I'm so grateful to be able to spend time with my brother and his family before he ships out. 

[video=youtube;xawDRsEJVF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xawDRsEJVF0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2013)

good mornin peoples...
[video=youtube;B2MmVrmlpRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2MmVrmlpRM[/video]

And there ain't gonna be a next time this time
'Cause woman startin' right now
I'm gonna forget you name and your pretty face, girl
And write you off as a complete disgrace
You know that some women they are liars
And some just got no sense
But a woman like you oughta be ashamed
Of the things that you do to men


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2013)

hey hey good morning everyone, hope you are having a great weekend. prayers are with you and your brother. thank him for protecting us. 
went to the beach yesterday and the entire family chilled with some medicated cookies LOL i fell asleep on my raft (in the gulf of mexico) 

tamps's finest export right here
[video=youtube;52ai_MFbGDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ai_MFbGDo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey hey good morning everyone, hope you are having a great weekend. prayers are with you and your brother. thank him for protecting us.
> went to the beach yesterday and the entire family chilled with some medicated cookies LOL i fell asleep on my raft (in the gulf of mexico)
> 
> tamps's finest export right here
> [video=youtube;52ai_MFbGDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ai_MFbGDo[/video]


was at gulf too yesterday, pulled a crazy night of partying and ended up hungover as fuck at ihop then round 7am the girl i was with and myself went and fell asleep on the beach (irb) and it was soooo nice n relaxing, til it hit bout 95ish.. atleast it was nice and windy.. and unlock your pm's so i can hit you up sunny


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

G'mornin'

This song makes me happy ... like a beam of bright warm glorious late-spring sunshine splashing off the linens and lighting up the bedroom. cn

[video=youtube;uJM7TdshUbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;SHhrZgojY1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q[/video]
I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
No, no!


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

dont mind me..... just wake n bakin
[video=youtube;KVyJVYWHJaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVyJVYWHJaY[/video]
What would you do if I sang out of tune,
Would you stand up and walk out on me?


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;CIHny7QEf7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIHny7QEf7o[/video]
she was so beautiful


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;PKtrz_fvmoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKtrz_fvmoc[/video]
Since you poured the wine for me and tightened up my shoes,
I hate to leave you sittin there, composin lonesome blues.
Goes to show you don't ever know
Watch each card you play and play it slow,
Wait until that deal come round, don't you let that deal go down.


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Lva9kHMheQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lva9kHMheQg[/video]
Grew up in a dusty shack
And all I had was a-hangin' on my back
Only you know how I loathe
This place called Tobacco Road

But it's home
The only life I've ever known
Only you know how I loathe
Tobacco Road


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;9xAHUKlpp4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xAHUKlpp4Y[/video]


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;oWPjoZn_aKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWPjoZn_aKM[/video]




...ps sorry for all the vids.. im still rollin from last night


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;CEkXAHIKdKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEkXAHIKdKI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 27, 2013)

Bring on the bubble hash

[video=youtube;zUtnwcv-quE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;t1MUpZAWuFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1MUpZAWuFI[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 27, 2013)

Morning Kids!
I married Wifey 18 years ago today.. We went to Eureka Ca for our honeymoon.. it was a 10 hour drive from where we lived.. nothing can force you to talk to someone more then a 10 hour car ride.. 1 wife..2 stepsons 2 kids and 1 grandbaby in 18 years.. Life is great!








This was our Wedding song.. (wifey likes country a bit more then I do.. and it was her wedding.. so.. )


[video=youtube;16yarf4ZCwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16yarf4ZCwA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 27, 2013)

Good morning. A day off from work, how sweet!
Hope everyone has a great day. Remember the fallen veterans.

[video=youtube;WXCHehlDpgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXCHehlDpgw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;bJ9r8LMU9bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 27, 2013)

good morning riu!! a rainy morning, good time for a lil jazz...going to the zoo today
[video=youtube;8hL8GwidZcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hL8GwidZcg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids!
> I married Wifey 18 years ago today.. We went to Eureka Ca for our honeymoon.. it was a 10 hour drive from where we lived.. nothing can force you to talk to someone more then a 10 hour car ride.. 1 wife..2 stepsons 2 kids and 1 grandbaby in 18 years.. Life is great!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

Morning all!
Waking with 5 year old twins in the house sure is noisy. This is for undermining my brothers; child raising skills.

[video=youtube;tLKdxjCpw6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLKdxjCpw6U[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2013)

good morning everyone! woke up with a migraine. smoking kandy kush and slamming coffee, hoping these will help. 
[video=youtube;JGb5IweiYG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (May 27, 2013)

Morning all. It's a Vortex hash, redneck kinda morning.

[video=youtube_share;JnSEQx9wkvE]http://youtu.be/JnSEQx9wkvE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good morning everyone! woke up with a migraine. smoking kandy kush and slamming coffee, hoping these will help.
> [video=youtube;JGb5IweiYG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8[/video]


Nothing to like about that. Heres to hoping the KK works.


----------



## match box (May 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. Wow what a great mix of music this morning. Thank you. Congratulation gioua your a lucky man. mysunnyboy I use to have margins but at 48 they started to get better longer in between them and not as bad. They stopped by the time I was 50. I know it's not any help now but they will get better. I hope you can kick it to the curb and enjoy the day. As for the rest of you I hope you all have a great relaxing day.


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

Good day my fellow bakers, I was inspired by Grandpapy's post and wanted to share with you the man behind the music of The Saggy Bottom Boys, he's no George Clooney but he sure can play a mean guitar...so without any further ado, Mojo's radio presents Dan Tyminski & Ron Block.
[video=youtube_share;p8LCYS_85Dk]http://youtu.be/p8LCYS_85Dk[/video]
It's not your speakers it's the video.


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

A Mojo's radio double play
[video=youtube_share;pfGTA-kkf2o]http://youtu.be/pfGTA-kkf2o[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good morning everyone! woke up with a migraine. smoking kandy kush and slamming coffee, hoping these will help.
> [video=youtube;JGb5IweiYG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8[/video]


A trick i learned from a fellow migraineur ... bag of frozen peas. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2013)

mornin' guys n gals (my morning) 

Smoking a little of my first harvest.. and.. WHOO, I've finally joined the growing club lol. 

Hope y'all are having a good day, I'm gonna be baking my ass off



[video=youtube;buqtdpuZxvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buqtdpuZxvk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 28, 2013)

There doing it on the moon yall. 

In the jungle too. 



[video=youtube;T_0wL3Nqflg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_0wL3Nqflg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;UJGGzunxHmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJGGzunxHmE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;lNIQyqL1ZaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNIQyqL1ZaQ[/video]

Minnie the Moocher reference in the chorus.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;zZ5gCGJorKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ5gCGJorKk[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 28, 2013)

G' morning all. [video=youtube;rKaQzQAlNn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 28, 2013)

This made me smile
[video=youtube;Wu3-QqQHK08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu3-QqQHK08[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (May 28, 2013)

Alas, the hash is gone until next week. I'll have some Blue Dream flowers just as soon as I figure out where my wife put the jar.

Sing it Ray, sing it Willie.

[video=youtube_share;x8A9Y1Dq_cQ]http://youtu.be/x8A9Y1Dq_cQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 28, 2013)

Morning Kids!

have been up since 3 glad I had medibles made.. I think I just spent about 2 hours looking at animated gifs.. left my cell in the bedroom so no pic and cant think of a tune.. have not even been outside other then to feed the dogs.. 

wifeys home today and kids are back at school..


----------



## match box (May 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. I hope you are ready to go back to work after your long weekend. Raining here but the weather guy says some sun shine is on the way. I have some purple granddad to wake and bake with this morning. Great flavor. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2013)

Here's Cab Calloway -- Reefer Man 

[video=youtube;D44pyeEvhcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=D44pyeEvhcQ[/video]

Have a good wake n bake today. We are cold and looking at rain in the desert today! Oh my.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_7Bl4v_JVTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Bl4v_JVTM&amp;list=PLE0AC202F4EA87570[/video]

mornin


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;GND7sPNwWko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GND7sPNwWko[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 29, 2013)

Im binging on music videos this morning 

[video=youtube;pVjsllqa5Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVjsllqa5Ko[/video]

Rock Box sample


edit... I wish I had a floating hot tub.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2013)

MMMMMM that mellow feeling  
I love this song.
[video=youtube;rqxkdV3Odj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqxkdV3Odj0[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 29, 2013)

Morning Kids!

Wifey and I went to see Jewel in Concert in Friant Ca last night.. she was great..

she said last night she spoke to a 80 year lady who was married for 60 years to the same man so she asked her how she felt about it the old lady replied.. it seems just like 5 minutes..


under water.. lol


I dont think she had a real song list to play she asked for suggestions many times.. 

damn she is pretty too..

[video=youtube;VH8qz9ovkJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH8qz9ovkJY[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 29, 2013)

Jewel is a third generation Alaskan girl, born and raised in Homer, Alaska, the most beautiful place on earth.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 29, 2013)

Morning all!

[video=youtube_share;s2LXiYjk8V0]http://youtu.be/s2LXiYjk8V0[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 29, 2013)

just came back from the store.. Got some blunt wraps, a new bubbler, a bottle of apple juice, and a bottle of orange juice for 25 even.. Nice.. It's been a good morning so far 

[video=youtube;VL4ei-RE3Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL4ei-RE3Nc[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (May 29, 2013)

Heph, thanks for the song. It immediately reminds me of my grandfather. I was seven when this came out, and we were riding in his truck on the way to go fishing. The song came on the radio, and I was singing along, and he went into a long, depression-era-influenced rant about standing on your own two feet, not needing help from anybody. I can remember thinking "I just like the clapping"  I'm pretty sure this was the first 45 single I bought with my own money.


----------



## MojoRison (May 29, 2013)

Morning bakers, hope your day is a good one, thunderstorms for the next 2 days for us here at Mojo's radio, such is life in the city.
[video=youtube_share;ljSuROOUxg8]http://youtu.be/ljSuROOUxg8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 29, 2013)

yep rainy day here too some electric blues fills the mood and a bowl of white rhino.....gearing up to go for a jeep ride in the forest
[video=youtube;KsbE8P8sL4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsbE8P8sL4c[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 29, 2013)

james2500 said:


> yep rainy day here too some electric blues fills the mood and a bowl of white rhino.....gearing up to go for a jeep ride in the forest
> [video=youtube;KsbE8P8sL4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsbE8P8sL4c[/video]


The greatest blues song of all time!!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> MMMMMM that mellow feeling
> I love this song.
> 
> Ahhhh bubblegum music. As a freak I couldn't admit it but secretly I liked some of it
> ...


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 30, 2013)

also
[video=youtube;Rkgozdtsh_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 30, 2013)

Morning Kids!

Today's Pic and Vid..

I purchased the DLR's Skyscraper cassette back in the day and played the heck outta it when I was walking back and forth to work.. loved the entire album too..







[video=youtube;fIqcxu0mEgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIqcxu0mEgY&amp;list=PLE2EAB6D569FDE16C[/video]


----------



## match box (May 30, 2013)

Good morning riu. I missed yesterday I was packing. It looks like the soon to be ex is accepting the situation. I've let her vent a little with out make any comment and that and her talking to her attorney I think has helped. Things are looking better and I feel like I'm going to be OK. I hope you all have as good a day as I'm going to.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 30, 2013)

Morning all! My trim connection for the weekend fell through, so picked up some hash @ the local dispensary to tide us over a bit... I decarbed 3g of OG Kush hash and hand pressed it, it is smooth as silk now.

Get some, shorty!

[video=youtube_share;WkM9T1IoQgI]http://youtu.be/WkM9T1IoQgI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 30, 2013)

KICK START!!! good morning people!!
[video=youtube;zLD_Lv98Yyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLD_Lv98Yyc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2013)

Good morning wake n' bakers 

I love bubble gum music too  especially this one comes to mind. I like Red Rubber Ball too!
[video=youtube;U5Lz7QXf9oA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5Lz7QXf9oA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2013)

Oh geez how about one more 

[video=youtube;IkMFLUXTEwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (May 30, 2013)

I'm not sure I approve of the direction this thread has taken . . .


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> I'm not sure I approve of the direction this thread has taken . . .


ROFLMAO!! Come on  throw your song in the ring pick a new direction. It's early we have all day ahead of us.


----------



## james2500 (May 30, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> I'm not sure I approve of the direction this thread has taken . . .


hahahaha....."All of a sudden, Everything went Horribly Wrong!"


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 30, 2013)

good morning all. 
good news match, i hope the rest of it goes smoothly for you.
i like to start the day with a laugh 
[video=youtube;XtFb_xem6k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtFb_xem6k8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 30, 2013)

Good day to you my fellow baker, Mojo's radio is going into the vault again but this time we're going to spin a tune seldom heard this side of the ocean. Hope you like your songs freshly squeezed...
[video=youtube_share;5XLDOpTE4pg]http://youtu.be/5XLDOpTE4pg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2013)

Late bake. afternoon all!

[video=youtube;dLiMXitJzvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLiMXitJzvw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;ubEublECnMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubEublECnMU[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 31, 2013)

Morning Kids.. Hope you all have a great day and get more done then I will today.







Dunno why but I love this song..

[video=youtube;WSO4Y9ygPIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSO4Y9ygPIw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xi2ojijp8Jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi2ojijp8Jc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2013)

It's here, Morning All!

[video=youtube;yWIUvQ61JLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWIUvQ61JLc[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2013)

Mornin 
I'm on Bowl #3
gonna b a grand day!!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2013)

Oh, this is the one I should of used.
[video=youtube;wFtlw7oBGo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFtlw7oBGo0[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 31, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Mornin
> I'm on Bowl #3
> gonna b a grand day!!


I was just gonna post I am going out for #3 and #4-#5 then 6-8 etc..


----------



## Baywatcher (May 31, 2013)

Morning all! Grandpapy, thumbs up for the Keb Mo. I just finished learning the guitar part for Perpetual Blues Machine.

It's a Blueberry hash kind of morning, and I'm still in a Southern frame of mind. I just wish I still had hair to be long...

[video=youtube_share;bs4y5si8DGs]http://youtu.be/bs4y5si8DGs[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh, this is the one I should of used.
> [video=youtube;wFtlw7oBGo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFtlw7oBGo0[/video]


I hate the bathroom mirror!!


----------



## MojoRison (May 31, 2013)

Good morning bakers, Mojo's radio is going to try and level it out.
[video=youtube_share;bqFb6VXW86Y]http://youtu.be/bqFb6VXW86Y[/video]


----------



## match box (May 31, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well it's going to be a fare day here. I went to sleep last night thinking everything was going to go smoothly and this morning I'm living with a monster full of hate spitting venomous statements. It's still going to be a great day and an even better weekend. I hope you all have a great day and weekend. I sure am glad I have a place to whine. I love you guys. C2G have you ever worked as a body guard? LOL


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 31, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Well it's going to be a fare day here. I went to sleep last night thinking everything was going to go smoothly and this morning I'm living with a monster full of hate spitting venomous statements. It's still going to be a great day and an even better weekend. I hope you all have a great day and weekend. I sure am glad I have a place to whine. I love you guys. C2G have you ever worked as a body guard? LOL


You know there's gonna be good days and bad brother. I admire your attitude...stay strong.
How about an upbeat song?
[video=youtube;ZFef08YZ6qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFef08YZ6qk&list=PLAPoaEosNCHkQN1Ss_y_trtVC27cYJokl[/video]
Good morning everyone!


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I hate the bathroom mirror!!


The bathroom mirror hates me right back! cn


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2013)

match box said:


> ...snip......... I'm living with a monster full of hate spitting venomous statements. It's still going to be a great day and an even better weekend. I hope you all have a great day and weekend. I sure am glad I have a place to whine. I love you guys. C2G have you ever worked as a body guard? LOL


I am so sorry. All I can suggest is get in your car, or put on your running shoes and get outta there***. These are some tough times. But the usual wave form will damp to extinction rather quickly once you can get some space between the two of you. No I never worked as a body guard LOL.


*** (puff smoke and call in the hogs)
[video=youtube;mJSk2Xc3Eq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJSk2Xc3Eq4[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

^^^^ Outstanding vid C2G! I think that ac would be the perfect compliment for you. I love the "burrrrrrrrrp" sound they make - there went 500 rounds.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2013)

good morning everyone and happy friday (it is friday isn't it?)
match you are a rock brother...soon she will be gone and you can rest easy.
have a toke and a smile 
[video=youtube;YpOGB4SkcM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpOGB4SkcM4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2013)

I had such a good day today  I got distracted and didn't exactly wake n bake so to make up for that I must catch up (CN no tomato jokes).

So I'm going to burn one 
[video=youtube;XWVL70MczW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWVL70MczW0[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

^^^ Awesome song!


----------



## minnesmoker (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;T5Xl0Qry-hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA[/video]

It's my wake-n-bake.... 

What?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> (CN no tomato jokes).










​ [h=2]Tomato Millionaire[/h] [h=3]An unemployed man goes to apply for a job with Microsoft as a janitor. The manager there arranges for him to take an aptitude test (Section: Floors, sweeping and cleaning).[/h] [h=3]After the test, the manager says, &#8220;You will be employed at minimum wage, $5.15 an hour. Let me have your e-mail address, so that I can send you a form to complete and tell you where to report for work on your first day.[/h] [h=3]Taken aback, the man protests that he has neither a computer nor an e-mail address. To this the MS manager replies, &#8220;Well, then, that means that you virtually don&#8217;t exist and can therefore hardly expect to be employed.[/h] [h=3]Stunned, the man leaves. Not knowing where to turn and having only $10 in his wallet, he decides to buy a 25 lb flat of tomatoes at the supermarket. Within less than 2 hours, he sells all the tomatoes individually at 100% profit. Repeating the process several times more that day, he ends up with almost $100 before going to sleep that night.[/h] [h=3]And thus it dawns on him that he could quite easily make a living selling tomatoes. Getting up early every day and going to bed late, he multiplies his profits quickly.[/h] [h=3]After a short time he acquires a cart to transport several dozen boxes of tomatoes, only to have to trade it in again so that he can buy a pickuptruck to support his expanding business. By the end of the second year, he is the owner of a fleet of pickup trucks and manages a staff of a hundred former unemployed people, all selling tomatoes.[/h] [h=3]Planning for the future of his wife and children, he decides to buy some life insurance. Consulting with an insurance adviser, he picks an insurance plan to fit his new circumstances. At the end of the telephone conversation, the adviser asks him for his e-mail address in order to send the final documents electronically.[/h] [h=3]When the man replies that he has no e-mail, the adviser is stunned, &#8220;What, you don&#8217;t have e-mail? How on earth have you managed to amass such wealth without the Internet, e-mail and e-commerce? Just imagine where you would be now, if you had been connected to the internet from the very start!&#8221;[/h] [h=3]After a moment of thought, the tomato millionaire replied, &#8220;Why, of course! I would be a floor cleaner at Microsoft!&#8221;[/h] [h=3]Moral of this story:[/h] [h=3]1. The Internet, e-mail and e-commerce do not need to rule your life.[/h] [h=3]2. If you don&#8217;t have e-mail, but work hard, you can still become a millionaire.[/h] [h=3]3. Since you got this story via e-mail, you&#8217;re probably closer to becoming a janitor than you are to becoming a millionaire.[/h] [h=3]4. If you do have a computer and e-mail, you have already been taken to the cleaners by Microsoft.[/h] ​


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

4:20! Ftw...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning RIU
[youtube]sa3lgb_5Aio[/youtube]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2013)

Bowl #2


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2013)

Gonna go brew some California Bhang, 
1 Tbls Kief 1 cup milk sum chocolate add heat..
... Good Day!!!!


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> 4:20! Ftw...


now this does mean For the WIN.. not f the world... just clarifying 



Morning Kids!

and the pics and vid for today....


I made some more bubba k p.b for bible study last night and for this am... still needs to take a good 30 mins so I am heading outside to smoke..








[video=youtube;lMLnDuzgkjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo[/video]


and I actually did something yesterday on the grow too..

lst'd a few ladies 
(more here... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/613888-so-begins-2013-outdoor-mmj.html )


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Gonna go brew some California Bhang,
> 1 Tbls Kief 1 cup milk sum chocolate add heat..
> ... Good Day!!!!



damn that's alotta kief.. you really use that much in one serving of edibles? I know my tolerance is extremely high but a table spoon of keif may just be a tad much for me..

gotta weight 1.5+ g's or more.. 

we really need to meet up.. lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh hell no I ment 1 teaspoon about a gram...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2013)

It'd be "I've fallen and I can't get up"  
But even a teaspoon's alot!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning RIU, it's been awhile as life has been getting in the way. Fire it up and enjoy the day. 
[video=youtube;k9o78-f2mIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9o78-f2mIM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

bubba kush.. I dont know if I like you in edibles more or to smoke you... we shall have them both!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FT7MWDoW_rc]http://youtu.be/FT7MWDoW_rc[/video]

I love this song I can't get it outta my head!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;wyruylD0BWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyruylD0BWQ[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 1, 2013)

Gioua, I was waiting for you to stir that into the coffee...

I'm about to drive 5 hours each way to buy a guitar. I've got a half-dozen Diesel joints rolled, that should get me by.

For all you hung over, late night last night arrivals, lively your shit up...

[video=youtube_share;q7j9ZPZBDj4]http://youtu.be/q7j9ZPZBDj4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> Gioua, I was waiting for you to stir that into the coffee...
> 
> I'm about to drive 5 hours each way to buy a guitar. I've got a half-dozen Diesel joints rolled, that should get me by.
> 
> For all you hung over, late night last night arrivals, lively your shit up...


Oh I have made many a cup of coffee with bubba kush canna oil.. I have been on a canna peanut butter binge for awhile.. so much easier to make then anything else.


----------



## match box (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning riu. The sun is coming back to the pnw. The sun is coming out to warm the earth and me. I'm going to look at houses today. This will be the first time I've bought a place by my self. I'm excited and a little scared. You all have a great day. I hope the sun is shinning where ever you are.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope[video=youtube;LJP1DphOWPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 1, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Nope[video=youtube;LJP1DphOWPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs[/video]


NOPPPE...lol


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 1, 2013)

Good day to all my fellow bakers, I've always tried to bring something to table so to speak and today is not different. So with that in mind, Mojo's radio is going to spin a couple of tunes that are from one end of the spectrum to the other and yet in the same place. How is that possible you ask, well give a listen and see if you hear what others did {myself included}. 
Up first is a incredible talent with a voice to match and one of my favorite tunes BTW.
K.D Lang
[video=youtube_share;oXqPjx94YMg]http://youtu.be/oXqPjx94YMg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 1, 2013)

2nd is from none other then the legendary Rolling Stones, if you listen you'll hear it.....who would have thought huh?
[video=youtube_share;BinwuzZVjnE]http://youtu.be/BinwuzZVjnE[/video]


Edit: If you start the RS video at 38secs and K.D's video from the beginning, you'll notice the only difference is tempo and of course her voice, sorry RS fans but K.D's voice simply out matches Jagger's even in his prime.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ........snip...........
> 
> 3. Since you got this story via e-mail, youre probably closer to becoming a janitor than you are to becoming a millionaire.
> 
> 4. If you do have a computer and e-mail, you have already been taken to the cleaners by Microsoft.


Hey hun I didn't get it via email I got it from your post  gotta clean the minor details on the attempted object lesson LOL Oh and some of us made quite a tidy bundle off MS. It just depended on your position going in right? Rarely did the engineers ask about janitorial duty heck we don't do that shit at home!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Bowl #2


How do you count if you never stop? I've begun to ponder this dilemma!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning! Even the bats want out of Bat Country today. We are shooting for the three figures again. 

[video=youtube;rRuLUJUH698]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRuLUJUH698[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How do you count if you never stop? I've begun to ponder this dilemma!


I have also pondered that, other things I've pondered this morning:
If the universe is infinite then 1. It doesn't have a center or
2. The center is everywhere.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 1, 2013)

good morning riu! a pondering type of morning. biggest plan for today is to take cuts for clones and ride up the mountain to see if the snow has melted enough to go to our favorite spot. Here's a ditty from a while back, been floating through my brain lately, the music in my head helps drown out the tininitis!
[video=youtube;nlNantlznCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNantlznCA[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2013)

good morning friends
here's a little blend for you
i can't believe she is 65 y/o  
[video=youtube;X0DDsM07ZtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0DDsM07ZtQ[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hey hun I didn't get it via email I got it from your post  gotta clean the minor details on the attempted object lesson LOL Oh and some of us made quite a tidy bundle off MS. It just depended on your position going in right? Rarely did the engineers ask about janitorial duty heck we don't do that shit at home!


I'm just playing ketchup here. 

Morning RIU let's TURN and BURN!! cn

[video=youtube;sRKZE0YIIwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRKZE0YIIwA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^Interesting story told through music, my mind was throwing images of dogfights and space exploration


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^Interesting story told through music, my mind was throwing images of dogfights and space exploration


I have a brain movie to this of an X-15 flight. The big XLR-99 lights off to the brass. cn


----------



## minnesmoker (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;naos7it_bl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naos7it_bl0[/video]

While enjoying some green crack (thank you hippies!) I saw a thread that made me think of a smiths song, and that song brought me to this song ... Of course, you can stop me, if you've heard this one before...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How do you count if you never stop? I've begun to ponder this dilemma!


The count always starts new at midnight..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> The count always starts new at midnight..


Thank you! This newer stoner appreciates the input.


----------



## past times (Jun 2, 2013)

Rise and Shine chicken heads. Rips


----------



## match box (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning riu. There is a light rain coming down but the sun will be here today and all of next week. Smoking some purple grand dad this morning with a cup of coffee. I think I would like to grow this strain. Well waked and baked ready to start the day holding the recliner down. You all have a great day.


----------



## gioua (Jun 2, 2013)

Morning Kids!
Happy Sunday!

Today's pic and vid.. more bubba k Peanut butter.. new meaning to the term scraping the bowl?








back when MTV and WWF were almost hand in hand...

[video=youtube;LxLhytQ67fs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxLhytQ67fs[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 2, 2013)

Morning all. Ten hours in a car sucks. 

I'm prepping for breakfast with some Blue Dream hash. For your entertainment pleasure, a cute girl dancing to Code Monkey.

[video=youtube_share;2lLRBiEBRAc]http://youtu.be/2lLRBiEBRAc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

We are burning down today. The Powerhouse Fire overnight has jumped to almost 20,000 acres and its coming toward us. We are a natural firebreak (Mojave Desert), so it ends here. Sigh it's a mess and people are getting hurt and structures are being lost and this is very early for our fire season. It's going to be a bad fire season. 

[video=youtube;zUwEIt9ez7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

Just one more en theme;

[video=youtube;u06DpcFXc4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u06DpcFXc4U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunday Morning Sample Lesson

[video=youtube;DAvG9PxXZ7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAvG9PxXZ7E[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;EaqQhdt1qqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaqQhdt1qqk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2013)

Morning All! Sorry to here about the fires, keep your head low c2g.

Dog is walked, coffee done, and bacon cooking on the stove.

[video=youtube;VN9RKaL1wD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN9RKaL1wD4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning bakers, I love it when my equalizer reads nothing but red!
[video=youtube_share;dscfeQOMuGw]http://youtu.be/dscfeQOMuGw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;jeIR0w-K2O4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeIR0w-K2O4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;2r8-BkWobVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r8-BkWobVg[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

Good Morning riu, good morning I say.....cutting clones today then up into the mountains, I'm waking up, got the volume on 11
[video=youtube;p6hxsd1n6vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6hxsd1n6vo[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

mood shift..okay I'm getting off my ass and get busy
[video=youtube;EtbuUlSGXzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbuUlSGXzc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning. Sorry I missed yesterday's morning bake, but I was able to get so much stuff done that today I intend to do absolutely nothing, other than bake.

[video=youtube;lLeCB7Kn-VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgn7Xyur258
[youtube]vgn7Xyur258[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 2, 2013)

wakey bakey you crazy cats 
[video=youtube;yziGiVua0Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yziGiVua0Dg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;WPkMUU9tUqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPkMUU9tUqk[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> Good Morning riu, good morning I say.....cutting clones today then up into the mountains, I'm waking up, got the volume on 11


Good morning wakenbakers!! [video=youtube;EbVKWCpNFhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Good morning wakenbakers!! [video=youtube;EbVKWCpNFhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY&amp;hd=1[/video]


hahaha yeah....crunk it up!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hahaha yeah....crunk it up!


Good morning  I love Annie Lennox.
[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 3, 2013)

Good morning riu. The sun is going to be out today. Going to do a walk threw on a couple of houses today. I went out yesterday to check out the hood and talk to people that live there. Looks good. I'm going to have to leave here by the end of June. You all have a great day. As long as your alive there is hope.


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning all! It's a "chill with Blue Dream hash" morning.

[video=youtube_share;syKr2fvdRg4]http://youtu.be/syKr2fvdRg4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning kids.. up since 2am dogs were fed by 3am.. they were happy as heck got breakfast 1 hour earlier then usual.. I drank a cup of coffee then attempted to go back to sleep.. =fail had a few bowls this am have plans to see my grow mentor this am as well.. may bring him a topsy turvey 

[video=youtube;E_8IXx4tsus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_8IXx4tsus[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mornin 

[video=youtube;4Z8R38QrBhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z8R38QrBhM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning all, it's Monday!
[video=youtube;H17iR1yHqzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H17iR1yHqzg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

Good morning my friends, Mondays are tricky, sometimes they pretend to be another day of the week and it can happen with songs too, sometimes you think it was this band when it was actually another band all together. This song is one that trips people up all time, most think it's Skynard...but it's not.
[video=youtube_share;R8zTefUMhbI]http://youtu.be/R8zTefUMhbI[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 3, 2013)

Good morning all. A little purple killing fields is in the vape this morning for an eye opener. 

[video=youtube;utdKnZlAxDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utdKnZlAxDc&list=PLAPoaEosNCHkj4Q-NaQIfUwTpHikv9djm[/video]
Have an excellent day everyone.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 3, 2013)

good morning everyone. wakin' and bakin' the sunny way 
[video=youtube;8FMy7-Xaye0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FMy7-Xaye0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 3, 2013)

ahhh monday morning is grand up here in the mountains, all the tourists from town are back home and at work, our little hamlet is all ours now till next weekend. here comes johnny.
[video=youtube;jQvUBf5l7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 3, 2013)

james i almost grabbed a stooges song this morning, get out of my head


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 3, 2013)

Iggy hates canoes. 


[video=youtube;58y1xO9dUzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58y1xO9dUzQ[/video]

Showin my age here but I remember watching this episode and my mom recognizing Iggy and explaining him to me. Early 90s Kids shows were awesome there were jokes for kids and jokes for adults. Its probably the internet's fault cause now all the kids catch the adult humor. Damn internet.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mornin

[video=youtube;6rgStv12dwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rgStv12dwA[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good morning riu. Great day coming sun shine and a little work today. Getting ready to move. I made an offer on a house I'll see today if it's accepted. I hope I hope. You all have a great day. Good music good people and good weed. Who could ask for anything more.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2013)

Have lots of gardening to work on today 

Ray Charles - Let's Go Get Stoned

[video=youtube;bvPiPLJ3Unc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPiPLJ3Unc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning Kids..

My kids will be off here in a few days for the summer.. DD is choosing to get civ and econ out in summer school, so I still have to take her to school for a month more.. not like I would be sleeping in during this time.. but.. 



The beans me and my son planted are doing really well and climbing up the dead tree I moved there for them to grow up on.. 

the pumpkin plant is huge!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;h_Z_k50ltkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Z_k50ltkY[/video]

Its catchy


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning bakers...just a taste
[video=youtube_share;UIhIjefZ3yY]http://youtu.be/UIhIjefZ3yY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2013)

Good morning everyone, yesterday was an angry day for me. Lets have a happy one today  I'm channeling calm. Let's see if I can do better LOL
[video=youtube;LTrk4X9ACtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTrk4X9ACtw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning All! Here's one that fits.

[video=youtube;1eIAyuRHdo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eIAyuRHdo4[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 4, 2013)

Orinoco Flow?! That's what it feels like to be old!

According to Stan's Grandpa in Season 1 Episode 6 of Southpark


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, yesterday was an angry day for me. Lets have a happy one today  I'm channeling calm. Let's see if I can do better LOL


It's nice to have the option to just wake n bake because sometimes it can be a rude world.

"I don't mean this to be a shock
I'm telling you honey cause you know it rocks
Smiling sniper taking aim
Gives him pleasure to give you pain
So sorry about that"
[video=youtube;aj7-KshUrIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7-KshUrIo[/video]
Watch out for the snipers & have a better day.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 4, 2013)

one more cup of coffee before I go 
[video=youtube;qu09DY5l5L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu09DY5l5L0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, yesterday was an angry day for me. Lets have a happy one today  I'm channeling calm. Let's see if I can do better LOL
> [video=youtube;LTrk4X9ACtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTrk4X9ACtw[/video]


sent you a few likes hope your day does the same


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been awhile gang but let's do this....fire in da hole!! 

put this in your pipe and smoke it
[youtube]RvuVFHTvdaY[/youtube]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 4, 2013)

woke up a lil grumpy this morning, the GF was already in hyperdrive cleaning and giving me the hairy eyeball.....so i got a couple honeydews done and went out to have a bowl....came back in all sunshine and lollipops hahaha anyways it's turning into a nice sunny day. here's something obscure but i love the rhythms 
[video=youtube;jXId-5dYJjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXId-5dYJjE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's been awhile gang but let's do this....fire in da hole!!
> 
> put this in your pipe and smoke it
> [youtube]RvuVFHTvdaY[/youtube]


a bowl of white rhino will soon be history and we be jammin


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's been awhile gang but let's do this....fire in da hole!!
> 
> put this in your pipe and smoke it
> [youtube]RvuVFHTvdaY[/youtube]


OMG I LOOOVEEEE that song!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 4, 2013)

james2500 said:


> woke up a lil grumpy this morning, the GF was already in hyperdrive cleaning and giving me the hairy eyeball.....so i got a couple honeydews done and went out to have a bowl....came back in all sunshine and lollipops hahaha anyways it's turning into a nice sunny day. here's something obscure but i love the rhythms
> [video=youtube;jXId-5dYJjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXId-5dYJjE[/video]


I thank the heavens everyday for WWOZ 90.7


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 4, 2013)

waking and baking a little late tsk tsk. breakfast with dad today. he said "i think this country needs to legalize medical marijuana". i fell out of my chair 
[video=youtube;VN8hV4AyNss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN8hV4AyNss[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 4, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> [video=youtube;h_Z_k50ltkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Z_k50ltkY[/video]
> 
> Its catchy


LMAO, it sounds more like Dr. Teeth than Dr. Bill Cosby.


----------



## Smiff (Jun 4, 2013)

Whilst wake n bake is right up there, so is coming off an eight month spell of not touching green. I missed this feeling!


----------



## gioua (Jun 5, 2013)

Morning Kids... 

Today's pic and vid..


Strawberry Queen... wished I grew this again this year!








[video=youtube;KwIe_sjKeAY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 5, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be a nice day sun shine. I have a little more work to do. Part of the divorce the soon to be ex wanted my grow room remodeling in the garage is to be taken down. I got it all down yesterday and it goes to the dump today. I didn't hear about the house yet maybe today. gioua do ya have that ice bag ready? You all have a great day.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 5, 2013)

damn it's quiet in here this morning. 
cmon, Cowboy up y'all 
[video=youtube;HJIf2JkDDsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJIf2JkDDsQ&list=PL33DF75E246EC4244&index=3[/video]
and a gracious good morning to all!


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 5, 2013)

Morning all! More Blue Dream hash, and I'm feeling like I need to break my cape out. This one is an entire concert...

[video=youtube_share;mY9Ofjj1QM8]http://youtu.be/mY9Ofjj1QM8[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 5, 2013)

Good morning. Just received a phone call from a lovely lady. Made my day. Thank you.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 5, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> damn it's quiet in here this morning.
> cmon, Cowboy up y'all
> [video=youtube;HJIf2JkDDsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJIf2JkDDsQ&list=PL33DF75E246EC4244&index=3[/video]
> and a gracious good morning to all!


Now thats muddin


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 5, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Now thats muddin


Yessir! Mud season's here baby. headin to the bottoms this weekend


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2013)

Morning all!
[video=youtube;DZvd_OZ_Lvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZvd_OZ_Lvs[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 5, 2013)

too quiet hmmmm
[video=youtube;yvJGQ_piwI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0[/video]

OPEN THE WINDOWS AND TURN UP THE BASS!!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mornin,



Scotty..... beam me up

[video=youtube;JhAno4XurMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhAno4XurMk&amp;list=RD02_7Bl4v_JVTM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 5, 2013)

Morning bakers, today I awoke with a sense of melancholy, an ache at the edges of my perception. I grew up without a father and now that I am one I find myself often wondering...will I be a good role model. I have nothing to measure against and when I was younger I looked elsewhere for hero worship and the characters in comics and books became a surrogate of sorts, a place to find guidance and instruction on how to be a man. Was your dad a superhero to you, or are you like me a child of stories? Is there one song no matter when or where you hear it, it brings you to a full stop?
[video=youtube_share;ihUIPlLw2ZE]http://youtu.be/ihUIPlLw2ZE[/video]
My reason for being quiet today...sorry about the downer BTW


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 5, 2013)

goooooood morning cool kids 

[video=youtube;6xGuGSDsDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xGuGSDsDrM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup yup!! You know what time it is, fire that shit up!!!  ...ohhh yeaahh!!
Coming at ya with some local flavor this fine lovely morning

Put this in your pipe and smoke it
[youtube]qv_yglm_CKg[/youtube]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 5, 2013)

Without a doubt one of the best axe slingers in the business, Steve Morse. Crank it to 11.

[video=youtube;76svWOj8B04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76svWOj8B04&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jun 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Without a doubt one of the best axe slingers in the business, Steve Morse. Crank it to 11.
> 
> [video=youtube;76svWOj8B04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76svWOj8B04&amp;hd=1[/video]



nice stuff Pimp.


----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

Morning Kids...

it's gonna be a hot mofo today... not even 3am when the ac comes on at 80... I miss our week of spring..







love this tune and why not post it again 

[video=youtube;uq-gYOrU8bA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning all, lets dance
[video=youtube;vypAgJWiifA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vypAgJWiifA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02BHGaW8l BlSk[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning RIU, time to get it going. 

[video=youtube;uSMN1ugJAos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSMN1ugJAos[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning riu. I forgot to pick up some coffee yesterday so I'm only half alive this morning. It's going to be great day as soon as I get some coffee. House inspection today. When I've bought houses in the past I've had buyers remorse right away but I've had none of that this time. I feel like I'm being given a second chance at a life on my own. gioua I stay cool that's just too hot for me. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2013)

Days a wastin'. Let's go  Be safe out there, put on your sunscreen and carry water!

[video=youtube;bl9bvuAV-Ao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2013)

match box said:


> ......snip..........
> I feel like I'm being given a second chance at a life on my own. gioua I stay cool that's just too hot for me. You all have a great day.


You too! Have a GREAT day and don't look back 
[video=youtube;kdvbD3vyMdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdvbD3vyMdA[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 6, 2013)

Morning all. It is with great regret I announce the passing of the last bit of Blue Dream hash.

On the music front, way better than the new Daft Punk IMO.

[video=youtube_share;TgwrxcO48N8]http://youtu.be/TgwrxcO48N8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 6, 2013)

Bakers...I looked out this morning and the sun was gone
Turned on some music to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away.
[video=youtube_share;SSR6ZzjDZ94]http://youtu.be/SSR6ZzjDZ94[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2013)

Morning All!
Heat sucks, I'll be hugging the coast today.
[video=youtube;aHE75WDHA9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHE75WDHA9Q[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;4pAE5G5OBzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pAE5G5OBzw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^^

[video=youtube;71ubKHzujy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71ubKHzujy8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 6, 2013)

life is full of contradictions and contrasts, on this beautiful mountain morning i just have this floating in my mind.....van halen after this
[video=youtube;O6txOvK-mAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6txOvK-mAk[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 6, 2013)

good morning my friends.
match you are a rock sir, can't wait for the house warming party!
waking and baking to TS Andrea, rain rain go away 
[video=youtube;abBw4uXDvKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abBw4uXDvKY[/video]


----------



## CountryCowFreakJr (Jun 6, 2013)

I lovedoing a wake n bake just before work! Makes my day go by faster and smoother


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, time to get it going.
> 
> [video=youtube;uSMN1ugJAos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSMN1ugJAos[/video]


OMG!!!! It's chiceh!!! Hiya stranger. Good to see you come out from behind the curtains of RIU. This wake and bake is dedicated to you..
[youtube]_QxiZLNHY6M[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 6, 2013)

Dropped by for an afternoon bake with a little sour diesel.... 

Atlanta Rhythm Section - Not Gonna Let it Bother Me Tonight 

[video=youtube;DJNUiA3Ft8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJNUiA3Ft8M[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck it Friday 


Yes Im the Chevy man...


[video=youtube;rEvpqtK8LN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEvpqtK8LN0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;oxv-niwM15I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxv-niwM15I[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning Kids!

So I was outside playing with Gretchen and she was loving the laser beams that she must kill to survive.. and I lit my 2nd bowl or least I tried to.. with the laser.. which I thought for some reason was the mini bic.. anyhow it didnt work so I need to get some sharks I guess?







[video=youtube;Bh7bYNAHXxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh7bYNAHXxw[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 7, 2013)

Mornin all! It's gonna be a beautiful weekend here. I think I'll start it now with a little sour cream in the vape
[video=youtube;CaVsIeS6AtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaVsIeS6AtQ&list=PL8F24F2BB227F8D0D[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning all! My caregiver came by yesterday and dropped off some freebie scissors hash, so I dedicate this bowl to him.

I've got something a little different for a video today. You musicians out there will really like it -- balling is balling, no matter the equipment.

[video=youtube_share;3SziF4mesPA]http://youtu.be/3SziF4mesPA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

gioua, you can't light a bowl using sharks. cn


----------



## gioua (Jun 7, 2013)

^damn knew someone tried it.. 


wonder if they can decarb some more grapefruit for me? hot out of the oven.. I got sidetracked earlier playing here and forgot about my decarbing I was doing on this medible.. but thru years of screwing crap up I know set my cell alarm for a 12 min decarb.. 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmedibles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning All! Come on, sing along.
[video=youtube;W9EckNMwRkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9EckNMwRkc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 7, 2013)

It's Friday and can't think of a better person to kick my weekend off than the amazing Muddy Waters 

Champagne & Reefer 

[video=youtube;oHowqKYSXNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 7, 2013)

obscure but i love it, maybe that's why I love it

OBTW happy friday morning wakey bakey!

[video=youtube;6mXRgSc1q1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mXRgSc1q1w[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 7, 2013)

Well bakers...
[video=youtube_share;q1ZV4Mx7tw8]http://youtu.be/q1ZV4Mx7tw8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 7, 2013)

"Mary Mary, quite contrary
How does your garden grow"

[video=youtube;RkK21V5hN2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkK21V5hN2s[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;sAWIjyJ8uZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAWIjyJ8uZE&amp;hd=1[/video]

Meandmyfriend, I had already found this vid before I even clicked on this thread.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;oDyhyRzxsAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDyhyRzxsAM[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 8, 2013)

You're built like a car, you've got a hub cap diamond star halo
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl.
[video=youtube;TVEhDrJzM8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E[/video]
Good morning all! Have a great day every chance you get


----------



## james2500 (Jun 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> [video=youtube;sAWIjyJ8uZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAWIjyJ8uZE&amp;hd=1[/video]
> 
> Meandmyfriend, I had already found this vid before I even clicked on this thread.  Great minds think alike.


I saw them in Santa Monica in '73, they were warming up for a band called Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen...blew me away


----------



## james2500 (Jun 8, 2013)

ok then Commander Cody is chosen to help wake me up today....we're taking a one day road trip to eastern washington
[video=youtube;QDbON8udTPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDbON8udTPo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 8, 2013)

Morning bakers, looking around here I'm thinking a new coat of paint will do Mojo's radio just right...
[video=youtube_share;107dADrIVBk]http://youtu.be/107dADrIVBk[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 8, 2013)

well i am awake but not bake ... no green


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 8, 2013)

My Plush Berry is treating me well today 

[video=youtube;V4SqDx1vi4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4SqDx1vi4c[/video]


(Oh, and Im in the August issue of High Times  )


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 8, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> (Oh, and Im in the August issue of High Times  )


For fun, congrats
[video=youtube_share;BqDjMZKf-wg]http://youtu.be/BqDjMZKf-wg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;CSvFpBOe8eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;oVAS8mYDB_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAS8mYDB_E[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2MuqXv0s28o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MuqXv0s28o[/video]
gonna need to get this album again... this song is just badass with a symphony


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 8, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.



*


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ft0MDbGsqQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft0MDbGsqQ0[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 8, 2013)

Eggs benedict and Vortex hash. Sadly, I will be totally out of hash by tonight. My dispensary is slacking, and my caregiver is out of trim for a few weeks. I'll be harvesting a couple of Hash Passion plants in 1-2 weeks, but that does me no good this weekend... I'm such a baby. 

Mojo, I see your J Geils and raise you a Boomtown Rat.

[video=youtube_share;8yteMugRAc0]http://youtu.be/8yteMugRAc0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;H_QQydgVfRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_QQydgVfRU[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jun 8, 2013)

awake, baked off of almost hermed 7 weeks from true harvest weed. fuck its good to be stoned even on top quality bud that smokes likes reggi, but with actual thc(just not very long thc stems and almost no heads)


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;4O21EyUJ_Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O21EyUJ_Xw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 8, 2013)

gooooood morning everyone, time to get your week-end on 
[video=youtube;qJiuQCMeQ1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJiuQCMeQ1E[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;KYcARiVEe1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYcARiVEe1U[/video]
saturday morning


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2013)

Saturday Morning.
[video=youtube;xN0254u56Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0254u56Mc[/video]
For my brother that dropped his bike. glad you just bruised your pride. As for the crankcase......it can be replaced.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2013)

james2500 said:


> obscure but i love it, maybe that's why I love it
> 
> OBTW happy friday morning wakey bakey!
> 
> [video=youtube;6mXRgSc1q1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mXRgSc1q1w[/video]


GAWD that was all OVER the radio when i was five!! I loved it!!! First popular song to make an impression on me. cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone! 

Today is going to be hot, as usual. So I've loaded up on Pre 98 BK and I'm off to the gym. Then it's home to swim a few miles in the pool (sidestroke). Then I've decided to start butterflying again LOL! Not since high school, I should be a sight, if I don't drown LOL. To bad you don't get to see the blooper reel.

I'm slowing the tempo down just a bit since it's a scorcher 
[video=youtube;YCv4DvTXGqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCv4DvTXGqk[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 8, 2013)

Good morning riu. Been having a difficult couple of days. Trying to complete the fix up of the old grow room and trying to find a new place to buy stretched me out too much. Any way you enjoy the day it's going to be a great day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Wake and bake saturdays, gotta love it...grab your bongs and fire it up!!! fire in da hole!! 

Put this in your pipe and smoke it...
[youtube]bz_bADQjYkc[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 8, 2013)

my special creamer froze in the fridge. i left it in the large glass measuring cup overnight and today i have ice cream 

i have to take a nap now 

[video=youtube;nJ3ZM8FDBlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ3ZM8FDBlg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey everybody. Hope everyone is having an excellent day. My day has started off very slowly. lol I'm still in first gear letting the clutch out.

[video=youtube;BFaT69CyyKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFaT69CyyKU[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> my special creamer froze in the fridge. i left it in the large glass measuring cup overnight and today i have ice cream
> 
> i have to take a nap now
> 
> [video=youtube;nJ3ZM8FDBlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ3ZM8FDBlg[/video]


hahahaha....i say hahahaha...ten letters my ass


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Bump.......for those Aussies, just getting up!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;zpp19QS_SEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpp19QS_SEk&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 8, 2013)

nap was ggggggggreat

potpimp why is your jimi avatar named bob?


----------



## ColinFox (Jun 8, 2013)

waking n baking at almost midnight feels very strange.... but that nap and blunt was very rewarding 

WHATS UP GUYS!!!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> nap was ggggggggreat
> 
> potpimp why is your jimi avatar named bob?


It's based on the "Bad Tatoo".  Seriously. I told someone here that it was really going to mess with some people, LOL.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2013)

its Bobby Hendrix folks!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;JaAWdljhD5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o[/video]
This is how I show my love
I made it in my mind because
I blame it on my A.D.D. baby


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

ahh the wake n bake thread is being bumped suppose i should head to bed than.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol is that how you know when it that time?...
[video=youtube;ehu3wy4WkHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning All!
The original Mick Jagger.
[video=youtube;XV41SF8esXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV41SF8esXk[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

wtf^^^^


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> wtf^^^^


Hey, I was up at 4:15 and was forced to surf around because some "cloud", I was originally leaning toward Rodney Crowell


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

I woke up 1 1/2 hours ago and I saw that cloud, too. I was glad when it finally blew away.

Good morning bakers. It's going to be a good day, I can feel it.

[video=youtube;t5CAQU6KsMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5CAQU6KsMI[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I woke up 1 1/2 hours ago and I saw that cloud, too. I was glad when it finally blew away.
> 
> Good morning bakers. It's going to be a good day, I can feel it.
> 
> [video=youtube;t5CAQU6KsMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5CAQU6KsMI[/video]




Got me wanting to BUSTA MOVE JAMES BROWN STYLE..


----------



## james2500 (Jun 9, 2013)

good morning boys and girls....I'm excited today because I can now get stoned in my living room instead of the front porch, my GF gets random tested so she can't test positive, schoolbus driver...so i bought a vaporizer...first time in 40 years of getting high i tried one...they rock! easy vape 5....should call it easy bake hahhahaa.also while we were in town I got some soil for my next grow and some spider bombs and other shit for the spider wars..AND my oxycloner has 10 clones innit, they showed roots at 10 days, gonna let em get more roots then stick em in soil in a few days.....so here's a really happy song to get your toes tapping...
[video=youtube;RoDPPgWbfXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoDPPgWbfXY[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning all! I'm coping with my lack of hash with a heavy application of Diesel.

I leave you with a filthy, filthy synth bass, back before VST bullshit.

[video=youtube_share;d2NqcWP8tos]http://youtu.be/d2NqcWP8tos[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> Morning all! I'm coping with my lack of hash with a heavy application of Diesel.
> 
> I leave you with a filthy, filthy synth bass, back before VST bullshit.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;d2NqcWP8tos]http://youtu.be/d2NqcWP8tos[/video]


vid makes me wanna jump in the ride in hit switches..


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0gpwgPpswms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gpwgPpswms[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2013)

Good morning RIU! 

Raining and cold this morning so I blazed up early.

Looks like I'll be relaxing inside most of the day.

[video=youtube;llfNRGQ7Tlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llfNRGQ7Tlg[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2013)

Workn out in the garden song! LOL 
[video=youtube_share;BoDVEIUR4xs]http://youtu.be/BoDVEIUR4xs[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry I've been MIA guys. But I've been in harvest and then I noticed that some of my other stuff had conveniently finished curing so well..... face plant.....

Great song  
[video=youtube;5nZnqtDdsws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZnqtDdsws[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 9, 2013)

Good morning my fellow bakers....would you agree that we're perfect strangers?
Here at Mojo's radio we're going into the deepest of purples...
[video=youtube_share;gZ_kez7WVUU]http://youtu.be/gZ_kez7WVUU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck ya it's sunday

Put this in your pipes and Wake and bake on this ..
[youtube]txQcBuGiKEc[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 9, 2013)

happy sunday 
[video=youtube;BKmldYSDJaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKmldYSDJaM[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 9, 2013)

Loves me some Deep Purps!! Here is one with the Master, Steve Morse. _* You *MUST* hear the guitar solo at 4:25 and at 6:10!*_

[video=youtube;kzf0I6sfOl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzf0I6sfOl4&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hf0eEfNhIag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0eEfNhIag[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 10, 2013)

Morning Kids.. 

today's pic and vid..








the vid is pretty cool.. ultimate stash desk..


[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/MKikHxKeodA?rel=0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2013)

Morning all!

[video=youtube;ltYPkrYY5d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltYPkrYY5d4[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 10, 2013)

Morning all! More Diesel for breakfast, heading back to the dispensary today in hopes they have straightened out their hash situation...

[video=youtube_share;YaIN13aDbCc]http://youtu.be/YaIN13aDbCc[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> Morning Kids..
> 
> today's pic and vid..
> 
> ...


here's mine..before
more now tho....


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 10, 2013)

Mojo's radio loves it when music stays true to it's core and you can't get more stripped down then my next tune, so much so the man singing it is known as Brushy One String {King of the one string}
[video=youtube_share;_DwU-zXI6ho]http://youtu.be/_DwU-zXI6ho[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

ahhh good monday morning my friends. let's have a great week 
[video=youtube;h81Ojd3d2rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm with you mojo...here's my version of stripped down.....percussion is the oldest form of music....STOMP!
[video=youtube;9mtdEH43r2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mtdEH43r2s[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 10, 2013)

couldn't stop at one!
[video=youtube;US7c9ASVfNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US7c9ASVfNc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Just one of those mornings where I can't quite wait for those blue cheese buds to be cured longer than 2 weeks...

Just a wee taste in the volcano for a morning bake....

All while listening to some gorgeous Devon Allman's "Time Machine"

May you all have a wonderful day/evening 

[video=youtube;yvU_y2Hlwm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvU_y2Hlwm4[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;3MLp7YNTznE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE&amp;hd=1[/video]

Lets ride this bitch!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a Rudeboy morning...Morning all 

[video=youtube_share;PR_u9rvFKzE]http://youtu.be/PR_u9rvFKzE[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 11, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm back too much going on and I'm not dealing with it as well s I should but it's the best I can do. Baked on purple grand dad this morning and off to an other crazy day. I hope they end soon. You all have a great day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 11, 2013)

hang in there match, you can do it, we have faith brother 
[video=youtube;blEteets5FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blEteets5FI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning All!
Time to give back...
[video=youtube;audxGqo5AkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=audxGqo5AkQ[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hang in there match, you can do it, we have faith brother
> [video=youtube;blEteets5FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blEteets5FI[/video]


She was also Joan Zitt and the Blackheads. I think they were contemporaneous with Huey Lewis and the Nudes. But one of my favs from that time period was Lines and Noses.


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

This is late for the day, but the site was dog-slow for me this morning.

No hash, but got a couple of grams of shatter. It just reminds me how much I prefer hash 

Let that boy boogie woogie, mama...

[video=youtube_share;2m6aoucWMLQ]http://youtu.be/2m6aoucWMLQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2013)

Time to bake. I brought my motorcycle down from the cabin, first time this year to be back on it. happy happy!
Riding down the mountain I could smell several grows, funny that.

[video=youtube;kfyDQvEqYk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfyDQvEqYk0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2013)

Where did Mon/Tue go? I thought I'd been here but I don't exactly remember. Jeez I'm finally starting to grow some decent pot it appears! It's only taken a few years LOL. 

[video=youtube;b0l3QWUXVho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0l3QWUXVho[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 12, 2013)

happy wednesday everyone. gonna' be in the 90s today and i think we should go to the beach. stay cool and high 
[video=youtube;kXYiU_JCYtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;x3AF67XCLp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3AF67XCLp8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 12, 2013)

yesterday I put my nursery girls into the flower room 5 of them......moved 5 babies out of cloner into nursery, the oxycloner i bought delivers as promised, just plug it in and wait 10 days, budda bing.
does ricky have a sexy voice or what?
[video=youtube;JrLgvQzzzqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrLgvQzzzqE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Good morning RIU  

Catching a buzz and starting the day off with two of the very best....

Warren Haynes & Derek Trucks - Old Friend

[video=youtube;UauECrCIYl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauECrCIYl8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 12, 2013)

every now and then I know it's kinda hard to tell but I'm still alive and well
[video=youtube;QdB3msFJWyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdB3msFJWyM[/video]
Good morning everyone!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

ok maybe just one more for the road.... Tab Benoit - Whole Lotta Soul

[video=youtube;i31bbKvCLIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31bbKvCLIg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;F4OXrmxDp44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 12, 2013)

Bakers....
Long Tall Sally is in the room...Whhoooooo baby 
[video=youtube_share;jqxNSvFMkag]http://youtu.be/jqxNSvFMkag[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Bakers....
> Long Tall Sally is in the room...Whhoooooo baby
> [video=youtube_share;jqxNSvFMkag]http://youtu.be/jqxNSvFMkag[/video]


haha ...the original shock rock! Bill Haley lovin it @ 1:09!!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Just thought I'd share, since I'm grooving to my sexy songs this morning.

[video=youtube;cKiXYveusc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKiXYveusc0[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sexy Song #2

[video=youtube;irMr0qX8jNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irMr0qX8jNs[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 12, 2013)

Morning Kids.. 

Just popin in for a few.. noticing that school is out by the increasingly weirder posts getting made..

[video=youtube;qga5eONXU_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qga5eONXU_4[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 12, 2013)

got out some sour cream this morning that just destroyed my day! I haven't done a damn thing since. 
there's something about that 4th week of cure that works magic! anyway, here I am still sitting in front of the computer....pitiful huh?
[video=youtube;BDyBQ6yIARI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDyBQ6yIARI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

EvlMunkee I LOVE GFR!!! This is my favorite song by them and its all about my favorite thing 

Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out

[video=youtube;zc-DVyr6K14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc-DVyr6K14[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

And just because I dig this song. 

[video=youtube;mqNgAlMLjhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqNgAlMLjhk[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

This was my driving groove for the longest time when I lived near Tomales Bay.

[video=youtube;eeqqrrSHfDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeqqrrSHfDM[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

And the last one because I love this band so much. Maybe you will too.

[video=youtube;XXKEQB5Fzao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXKEQB5Fzao[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry sorry. One more, because this man is probably the best lyricist in history. 

[video=youtube;hQtsO2m1fNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQtsO2m1fNk[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;jEnw4VQGWhs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEnw4VQGWhs&amp;hd=1[/video]

Loved to see my friends here in concert and smoke with them afterwards! This was recorded about 1973. ...when Kotton Mouth Kings were in three corner pants.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;t28kudqwENs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t28kudqwENs&amp;hd=1[/video]
I can't leave out my FAVORITE, most influential on my guitar playing, band (saw them in concerts too) of all time, Uriah Heep! If you're my friend, you must indulge me by listening; Rock and Roll never got any better than this. I also painted guitarist, Mick Box (photos Posted) and decided it needed a cover and since it was his birthday, I did the birthday card themed from their album Magicians Birthday. About 4 friends and I drove 200 miles to see them but it was sold out - at the Jacksonville, FL Suns stadium. I was not going to miss the concert so we walked to the back of the baseball field where I proceeded to climb the wall. We all got up there then jumped down and ran for home plate. Cops started pouring out from the stands. By the time we got to the outter edge of the diamond, 10,000 people were on their feet cheering us!! It was electric, a defining, shining moment in my life. We dodged at least 20 cops and ran into the stands and the place just erupted. About an hour into the opening act, Cactus, there was a riot. The cops cut the power and finally things calmed down and they resumed the concert.View attachment 2697181View attachment 2697182

SHOW ME SOME LOVE!!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Loved to see my friends here in concert and smoke with them afterwards! This was recorded about 1973. ...when Kotton Mouth Kings were in three corner pants.


[video=youtube;VJzcF0v1eOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzcF0v1eOE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nothin like the first bowl of the mornin 



[video=youtube;oc7b62El_fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2013)

I need more electric piano solos in my life. They complete me. 

[video=youtube;LY1l8T2Lcl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY1l8T2Lcl0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2013)

Its the god damn cops. 

[video=youtube;JJ3dk6KAvQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ3dk6KAvQM&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


Time to pack the second bowl of the mornin


----------



## silasraven (Jun 13, 2013)

nothiing better than smoking a bowl right after moving plants.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;IrvFevIdhDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrvFevIdhDc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

A few bowls of Blue cheese always starts my day off right along with hearing.....

ooooooo ooooo Jackie Blue.... Ozark Mountain Daredevils 

[video=youtube;ARKNTDuNmk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARKNTDuNmk8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh what the hell, might as well have a joint with coffee and Gregg Allman 

[video=youtube;XBJKSySMKPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBJKSySMKPU[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;vdB-8eLEW8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g[/video]
morning breakfast how many of you have a sweet coffee cup like me


----------



## gioua (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning Kids...

3rd or 4th bowl this am.. slept in till 4am! 

[video=youtube;mSAqkGU2nQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSAqkGU2nQ4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning bakers, here at Mojo's radio we're wrapped up like a deuce 
[video=youtube_share;lcWVL4B-4pI]http://youtu.be/lcWVL4B-4pI[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 13, 2013)

Good morning all...been up a couple hours and not baking yet. guess I'd better get busy
[video=youtube;3h9QFXviJ2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h9QFXviJ2E&list=RD02dv-ffi2hkTQ[/video]
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 13, 2013)

He He double plays
[video=youtube_share;JeRa3RtBiIU]http://youtu.be/JeRa3RtBiIU[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Holy shit it's been forever since I've posted in the wake n bake, well guess what girls and boys giggles is back and today were listening to some Soul Coughing on giggles radio.

Stay high my friends and have a wonderful day!

[youtube]rEFQTY4hjUk[/youtube]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 13, 2013)

the girl on the fiddle also plays celtic music...she speaks gaelic...I'm in love don't tell my GF...wait tell her she loves antonio banderas
[video=youtube;bNaK_nBp2Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaK_nBp2Yc[/video]

good morning, life is short stay busy!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

Good morning everybody. It's a rare occasion when I'm able to wake n bake with you guys on a weekday. I am so happy to be here today.
Here come bong hit #1. Mmmmm, it tastes so good!

[video=youtube;s50sOkLGyCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s50sOkLGyCg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I forgot how much I loved Cream. Sort of like meeting an old friend you haven't seen in awhile. I'm wasted so all in all a good start to the day.

[video=youtube;RhzF2K2b7Xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhzF2K2b7Xo[/video]

Have a good one.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone. I forgot how much I loved Cream. Sort of like meeting an old friend you haven't seen in awhile. I'm wasted so all in all a good start to the day.
> 
> [video=youtube;RhzF2K2b7Xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhzF2K2b7Xo[/video]
> 
> Have a good one.


It's on my favorites list It was the first concert I went to and the first song I heard the first time I got high.....on the way to school with my buddies. gawd school sucked that day, I had to do speed math on the blackboard and read aloud in English. I flew through the math but I fucked up the reading pretty good. It was a long time before I did that again


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

Our band used to do this back in the day, along with Hendrix, James Gang and Uriah Heep ...and Allman Brothers.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 14, 2013)

Good pre 420am.
Too much pain and sick stomacd to sleep yet.
Going for some Purple Nepaul for the win.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 14, 2013)

Good time to get baked my friends


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HMDjIbfKcXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMDjIbfKcXE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 14, 2013)

morning folks, let's get this weekend started 
[video=youtube;W6G5e65YdwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6G5e65YdwA[/video]
Have an exceptional day if possible


----------



## match box (Jun 14, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well it's going to be a great day and I'm feeling better all the time I should have left here years ago. I feel like a new man with a plan for my new life. I hope you all have a great day. I'm still smoking the purple grand dad. When I get moved I need to grow some of this stuff. If the sun isn't shinning where you are smoke more and ya wont care.lol


----------



## gioua (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning Kids...

felt sick this am too. bath and few bowls took care of the back and shoulder issues.... still have a burning feeling in my gut.. ugh... few bowls more and it will be gone.. 

feeling mellow this am and I still have to go to Church to clean.. (is it bad to want someone else to have vacuumed like last week?) it's not a big Church till you have to vacuum it or mow the yard.. 


Have a Great Friday!

[video=youtube;gxEPV4kolz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

good morning baker buddies, cool and wet here in the upper left hand corner
[video=youtube;_2xZ6AI_Uyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2xZ6AI_Uyw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2013)

Bwaaaaaaaa hahahaaaaaaaa We're Nasa and we know it!!

[video=youtube;QFvNhsWMU0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFvNhsWMU0c[/video]

LOL I'm to high to post, sorry, harvest continues ......


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;TS9_ipu9GKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 14, 2013)

Good day bakers...Mojo's radio is going to speak with the man on the silver mountain.
[video=youtube_share;HFH36je9Hro]http://youtu.be/HFH36je9Hro[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> good morning baker buddies, cool and wet here in the upper left hand corner


love this song..


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 14, 2013)

Do the twist! 


[video=youtube;uCyuEQKNyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCyuEQKNyvA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 14, 2013)

Cameos by a certain Delorean and Doc Brown are what makes music videos fantastic. 


[video=youtube;mreaWY7NSjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mreaWY7NSjY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

Gonna be a fine day. cn

[video=youtube;OlBifX0H3yg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlBifX0H3yg[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 14, 2013)

i got a kitten!!! see you in another week 
[video=youtube;tCJux_7W2i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCJux_7W2i8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;vhwaiPJMuls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhwaiPJMuls[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;pY8jaGs7xJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY8jaGs7xJ0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

Paul Must have burned one too because Desmond suddenly becomes female singer too!.

"Desmond has a barrow in the market-place" was a reference to the first internationally-renowned Jamaican ska and reggae performer Desmond Dekker who had just had a successful tour of the UK.








According to studio engineer Geoff Emerick, John Lennon "openly and vocally detested" the song, calling it Paul's "granny music shit". Lennon left the studio during a recording of the song (after several days and literally dozens of takes of the song, trying different tempos and styles), then returned while *under the influence of* *marijuana*, went immediately to the piano and played the opening chords much louder and faster than before. He claimed that was how the song should be played, and that is the version they ended up using.

When singing the vocals for the song, specifically the last verse of the song when sung the second time, *McCartney made a slip *and said "Desmond stays at home and does his pretty face", rather than Molly, and had Molly letting "the children lend a hand". Reportedly, this mistake was kept in because the other Beatles liked it. George Harrisonand Lennon yell "arm" and "leg" during a break in the song; between the lines "...Desmond lets the children lend a hand" and "Molly stays at home.."


"life goes on Bra!" was an expression used by Nigerian conga player Jimmy Scott-Emuakpor, an acquaintance of McCartney.

[video=youtube;jU5h2izGG-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU5h2izGG-Y[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;yj-tQ09IJ5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj-tQ09IJ5w[/video]

Maybe they ought to hang out with Desmond & molly more often?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 14, 2013)

Afternoon guys..
[video=youtube_share;U_90DH_Fkps]http://youtu.be/U_90DH_Fkps[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;RyfCTZB6Nrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyfCTZB6Nrk[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning wake n bake group.
I thought this was pretty cool. 
[video=youtube;wvJAgrUBF4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJAgrUBF4w[/video]
Have a superior day everyone


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 15, 2013)

and sort of similar but completely different... this:
[video=youtube;uENITui5_jU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uENITui5_jU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 15, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;qD-Fmbg9kOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD-Fmbg9kOk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 15, 2013)

ciao brothers and sisters
[video=youtube;v5hw9T9Ozv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5hw9T9Ozv4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning my friends, have you ever traveled on a horse with no name?
[video=youtube_share;mPaSDpJhqY0]http://youtu.be/mPaSDpJhqY0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Giggles this one's for you! I saw this yesterday and couldn't get it out of my head. 

[video=youtube;48H7zOQrX3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U[/video]

YOU GROW!


----------



## morgy (Jun 15, 2013)

Got stoned after my early morning post office delivery. I'm high as fuk on the couch while my cat is sneezing and my chick is watching some British movie and I get some grape Kush in the mail today! Wake and bake everybody!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 15, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good morning my friends, have you ever traveled on a horse with no name?
> [video=youtube_share;mPaSDpJhqY0]http://youtu.be/mPaSDpJhqY0[/video]


No but I kidnapped a cow back in the 70s tho


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 15, 2013)

Sour diesel and some morning jams with Rival Sons -Memphis Sun 

[video=youtube;VGRFWM1MAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRFWM1MAfM[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jun 15, 2013)

morgy said:


> Got stoned after my early morning post office delivery. I'm high as fuk on the couch while my cat is sneezing and my chick is watching some British movie and I get some grape Kush in the mail today! Wake and bake everybody!


have fun getting v& after talking about federal crimes when PRISM's watching


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

Digging some Boston right now!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hey Giggles this one's for you! I saw this yesterday and couldn't get it out of my head.
> 
> [video=youtube;48H7zOQrX3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U[/video]
> 
> YOU GROW!


Haha thanks c2g, yep that would of been me growing up, still is me just growing a different crop


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 15, 2013)

Whew, 
Nothing like walking down to the boat stall right before day break with that first cup of coffee and ease into the seat, fire it up, both the pipe and the motor. Ease out into the morning while pulling back a few rips of Northern Lights or GDP and watching mother nature wake all her children up. Then go rip some lips. That shit rocks.


Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Whew,
> Nothing like walking down to the boat stall right before day break with that first cup of coffee and ease into the seat, fire it up, both the pipe and the motor. Ease out into the morning while pulling back a few rips of Northern Lights or GDP and watching mother nature wake all her children up. Then go rip some lips. That shit rocks.
> View attachment 2700820View attachment 2700821View attachment 2700822View attachment 2700823
> 
> ...


Man that looks exactly like my old stomping grounds!! Loves me some crappy!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Digging some Boston right now!!



[video=youtube;5GzMx9CnhVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GzMx9CnhVk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;bocDpFVhyDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bocDpFVhyDw[/video]

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 16, 2013)

I've posted this before but I had to do it again for the occasion. This is for all the fathers. 
[video=youtube;Q29YR5-t3gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg[/video]
My dad had to be the most patient loving man ever put on this planet and I am thankful for every sacrifice that he made for us and for his unconditional love.


----------



## match box (Jun 16, 2013)

Good morning riu. A big Happy Fathers Day to all you dads. My father died May 7 1952 and I was born May 10 1952. I never knew him but I have missed him my whole life. I learned how to be a father from my Grandfather. I miss him also. Space Dawg to wake and bake with this morning. It's going to be a sunny day here and I'm going to a cannabis farmers market with a friend today. My daughter and her boy friend took me out for dinner Friday for fathers day. I think she has found a good match for her self. Pie tell your hubby happy fathers day it's his first. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 16, 2013)

For Dad
[video=youtube_share;uGDA0Hecw1k]http://youtu.be/uGDA0Hecw1k[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day everyone

Anyway here's what I'm listening to trying to get the energy up to move... and what hub would rather have than new brakes and oil LOL (the silver vette)
[video=youtube;nll2r0h8rRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nll2r0h8rRE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 16, 2013)

a cooler day here in the mountains. going to pick up my daughter and go for a jeep ride and picnic with her and my GF, take some pix, smoke some bowls talk some talk and get lots of hugs and laughs. there is a trail near here, a creek flowing into a river which ends up in the pacific ocean, my dads ashes are spread at a waterfall, i stashed the box his ashes came in on this trail, every time we go by we stop and add a lil something from our pockets, just stuff.....it's a beautiful spot
[video=youtube;MHso63kx300]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHso63kx300[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 16, 2013)

Morning Kids.. Happy Fathers day to all the Dads!

Have a Great Sunday!

This happens to be the one thread that has not had an ass hats worth of trolls (knock on wood)

[video=youtube;4jpYFGlTR34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jpYFGlTR34[/video]


fwiw.. I have listened to that 4 non blonds song one of ya posted a few more times.. lol


----------



## gioua (Jun 16, 2013)

james2500 said:


> good morning baker buddies, cool and wet here in the upper left hand corner
> [video=youtube;_2xZ6AI_Uyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2xZ6AI_Uyw[/video]





turns out Wifey likes this song too..


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;KUwjNBjqR-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c[/video]

Remember to make time for your children!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;8JlnI1Xgn-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JlnI1Xgn-o[/video]
Look out of any window, any morning, any evening, any day. 
Maybe the sun is shining, birds are singing, 
No rain is falling from a heavy sky. 
What do you want me to do, to do for you to see you through? 
For this is all a dream we dreamed one afternoon, long ago.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;BOeDEVyUBek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOeDEVyUBek[/video]
excellent version of that song


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;0BTtMe7bPTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BTtMe7bPTc&amp;list=PLD9778D4B7D8D646E[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;fD-SMLTfuVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD-SMLTfuVw[/video]
I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that place.
Even your emotions had an echo
In so much space

And when you're out there
Without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy
Does that make me crazy
Does that make me crazy
Possibly 
And I hope that you are having the time of your life
But think twice, that's my only advice

Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control

Well, I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
Just like me

My heroes had the heart to Lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember is thinking, I want to be like them
Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun
And it's no coincidence I've come
And I can die when I'm done

Maybe I'm crazy
Maybe you're crazy
Maybe we're crazy
Possibly


----------



## silasraven (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0ZE6kXFliHs]http://youtu.be/0ZE6kXFliHs[/video] funny stuff................


----------



## minnesmoker (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;OhhOU5FUPBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhhOU5FUPBE[/video]

The new CD is very good. Sabbath at their best. Good Morning, Happy Father's day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2013)

Good morning everyone, back to the grind. This week's gonna be busy so I'm trying to find energy somewhere and it doesn't look like it's inside my Bubba Kush. I wonder if it could be hiding in my NL x Skunk? LOL

[video=youtube;ZaI2IlHwmgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaI2IlHwmgQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 17, 2013)

Good morning riu. Yesterday was sunny and warm and today is going to be also. Wake and bake with space dawg this morning. My soon to be ex has to respond to my divorce petition today. We have our first court date Fri. I hope you all have a great day even if it is Monday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 17, 2013)

lord have mercy, i forgot about kittens. i've said NO so many times she's got to think that's her name. happy monday everyone. 
[video=youtube;KUmZp8pR1uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;22zhKWEF8xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22zhKWEF8xo[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q1GpAKMlT50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1GpAKMlT50[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 17, 2013)

GO!
[video=youtube_share;ZelpBuZIQKY]http://youtu.be/ZelpBuZIQKY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> lord have mercy, i forgot about kittens. i've said NO so many times she's got to think that's her name. happy monday everyone.
> [video=youtube;KUmZp8pR1uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc[/video]


Call her Tourette! cn


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;EEEzbFxEbB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 18, 2013)

ONE OF MY FAVs

[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 18, 2013)

Back from vacation! Here's a great remix for a Tuesday.

[video=youtube_share;TAJBc7gW-Vc]http://youtu.be/TAJBc7gW-Vc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2013)

You're on my mind like a song on the radio. Gotta love a good brain weevil 
[video=youtube;IS-1ZTSCqio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS-1ZTSCqio[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 18, 2013)

Morning bakers, today on Mojo's radio were going to spin a record from a group famous for their beards and car....ZZ Top, did you know that Hendrix called Gibbons one of the best guitarists he's ever heard?
Rare 1969 recording
[video=youtube_share;dfjAcPRrFfE]http://youtu.be/dfjAcPRrFfE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone! My day is starting with sour cream in the vape again. it's getting tastier everyday with a 5 week cure 
share some good vibrations with me?
[video=youtube;d8rd53WuojE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8rd53WuojE&amp;list=PLA73B772B9F826DB3[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2013)

Kind of melancholy this day, I have a job interview this morning that is right around the corner from the house, time to see if the physical rehab works.

[video=youtube;ocI2Dg_LqO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocI2Dg_LqO4[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 18, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well this is going to be the last sunny day here and then a little rain. It's like that here till after the 4th of July then you can plan on some nice weather. At least for the most part. Just as sure as the sun rises Karma is for real. I won't be pulled into making any more bad Karma for myself. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 18, 2013)

good morning my baker buddies and buddettes, it's cooler here today too....everybody in a mood for older music mmmmm....love these girls, i know they're wearing high heels but lord a mighty they are BIG girlz.....dance my way into a new day!
[video=youtube;xSqtBwfZOz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSqtBwfZOz8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 18, 2013)

Steve does a great job here 
[video=youtube;6DYC61HzmtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DYC61HzmtM[/video]

*By the way*, he starts a tour tomorrow in the UK and Europe!!! He will also come to the US for a number of concerts ...some of them with the Allman Bros!
Find a city near you: http://www.stevewinwood.com/events

fun fact: Steve now resides in the Nashville area with his wife, a Tennessee native

edit...tour actually started yesterday


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Just me and Sour D on this rainy overcast Tuesday morning.....

Just went to see Tab Benoit recently for the 3rd time and the guy is just fantastic live. Very funny, very talented, and a great drummer in addition to being a kickass guitar player. 

I love having a toke to his song....Bring me my *MEDICINE*! 

[video=youtube;rWoGSB-uJQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWoGSB-uJQM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;pwDo0JUeKqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwDo0JUeKqM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;lvTmeJabmmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvTmeJabmmw[/video]
songs called volunteers
whoever posted it on youtube named it wrong lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2013)

this is it for today.. c you all tomorrow
[video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Love this band, saw them twice now, they are fantastic live. Old school R&B/Soul/Blues and really nice guys when I met them. Love the words to this song...

Vintage Trouble (Unplugged) Nobody Told Me 

[video=youtube;1jyEd6Ev40Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jyEd6Ev40Y[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2013)

I love these crazy chicks. When I hear this, I have a brain movie of driving the last few miles to the neighborhood in which I grew up and hadn't seen in decades. When that actually happened some years ago, my daughter at my side ... guess what i was tunelessly humming ... "quit it Dad" ... cn

[video=youtube;nppQtdiz7U0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nppQtdiz7U0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I love these crazy chicks. When I hear this, I have a brain movie of driving the last few miles to the neighborhood in which I grew up and hadn't seen in decades. When that actually happened some years ago, my daughter at my side ... guess what i was tunelessly humming ... "quit it Dad" ...


Unfortunately I missed Hildegaard von Bingen's time so I console myself with this. 
[video=youtube;t0v7nv2s3tQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0v7nv2s3tQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 18, 2013)

Proud to share my birth date (6/21)with the Summer Solstice(Fri.).... so Thursday we'll be making our way up North to Shasta ,along with my traveling/sporting buddies, to Fill our senses & celebrate. 







I'll bet Ninja is loving it up North. It always feels so good to just step out of the mix for a bit.

[video=youtube;C21G2OkHEYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo[/video]
Annie's Song 

Waykee Baykee with that Wacky Tobackee!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 18, 2013)

this song gives me goosebumps.....obtw good morning, wait i think i already posted...hahha oh well i am truly baked but soon we will ride into the mountains to see what we can see.....yesterday we saw deer elk and chipmunks and heard our first nighthawk at our stargazing spot

[video=youtube;-ZonmQZG0GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZonmQZG0GQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Not many folks seem to care for John Denver but I thought he was a brilliant guitarist and singer! How cool to see his songs posted...

My mother really loved him and we played our guitars and sang his stuff frequently when I was growing up. This is my favorite one by him and always reminds me of my late mother and takes me back in time to the days when we were listening to this on an album on her console stereo with green velvet coated speakers 

[video=youtube;5iPI_ZqlFWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iPI_ZqlFWU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Proud to share my birth date (6/21)with the Summer Solstice(Fri.).... so Thursday we'll be making our way up North to Shasta ,along with my traveling/sporting buddies, to Fill our senses & celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting a new relationship with an Alarm Clock, I may not catch you Friday so, Happy Birthday!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 19, 2013)

Good Morning, friends!! Bright sunshiney next three days in the Midwest, just a perfect growing time. Off to do some watering: daylight in 45 min, jugs in the car, big fat joint rolled for return trip, stomach growling thinking about the pancake house after the joint. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 19, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Steve does a great job here
> [video=youtube;6DYC61HzmtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DYC61HzmtM[/video]
> 
> *By the way*, he starts a tour tomorrow in the UK and Europe!!! He will also come to the US for a number of concerts ...some of them with the Allman Bros!
> ...



This gave me cold chills. The storys I could tell you of the Allman Bros


----------



## silasraven (Jun 19, 2013)

wake and buzzed, will bake when i switch the plants. carmel ice!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ZDUEilS5M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZDUEilS5M4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;6rgStv12dwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rgStv12dwA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Starting the morning off with some kahlua coffee, a tasty nug of caramel ice (free gift with purchase that turned out rather well) and one of my favorite blues/soul singers Ruthie Foster rockin the bose 

[video=youtube;3ZH7022c7G4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZH7022c7G4&amp;list=PLAEDE20A6FFAD07CE[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's not raining yet but it's coming. After the 4th of July the sun stays out and warms the body and soul. I'm not so sure about the soul part but it damn sure warms the body. Back to the attorneys this morning and then I can enjoy the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Sheryl Crow/Doyle Bramhall II - Roses & Moonlight 

[video=youtube;nWoLe_XMQoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWoLe_XMQoo[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning kids... mellow slow ass day planned...

nothing better huh?

[video=youtube;dTCNwgzM2rQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2013)

Reminds me of Burning Man

[video=youtube;yTCDVfMz15M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTCDVfMz15M[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning All!
[video]http://www.vevo.com/watch/ben-harper-charlie-musselwhite/im-in-im-out-and-im-gone/USC4R1301430[/video]

sorry about the ad.

edit: opens new window.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning my friends, it's time to get yourself together here on Mojo's radio
[video=youtube_share;9RTSyP93_U0]http://youtu.be/9RTSyP93_U0[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 19, 2013)

what can i say, i like different 
hope everyone is enjoying their day

[video=youtube;7Nr33m1zXVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nr33m1zXVE[/video]


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;hlVBg7_08n0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlVBg7_08n0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


LUV ! LUV! LUV! This song... this ones for my brother.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ESo0UvcRBY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESo0UvcRBY4[/video]

Morning all!

Here's to wishing you all, peace of mind for today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Here's to wishing you all, peace of mind for today.


Thank you! I was so irritated I was too loaded to find the Wake n' Bake thread I made a fool of myself over the plastic bags LOL So thanks again for finding it for me.

Moonlight Mile footage if you like anime.
[video=youtube;WoqkmHjYTqw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoqkmHjYTqw[/video]

Anyway I hope soon to be in orbit, weightless  only a few puffs away......


----------



## gioua (Jun 20, 2013)

Morning Kids... 


song dedicated to the most resilient MJ plant I have seen.. the Bubba Kush..

I have abused this strain since my 1st grow.. currently treating them better... 

I shoved 2 clippings from a thinning out session I did yesterday in some dirt and they are still alive.. I neglected what was suppose to be my scrog plant bubba k.. and used my spring harvest mom instead (also bubba k..) I have had a bubba k top inside a bowl of water for 3 days and it's still alive..


[video=youtube;6iMkV1u9fus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iMkV1u9fus[/video]


here is the neglected bubba k scrog plant.. and the bowl with the top.. and yeah Gretchen IS smelling Roxy's rear end.. 







my ugly revegging mom... (scrog bubba k now)







she attacked me during the trim session and left some goo on me..


----------



## match box (Jun 20, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well house inspection today. I remember a band caked TIME trust in men everywhere. I thought they did a song called time but I can't find anything so either the old brain is to stoned or the old brain is to stones. I'm going to have a great day and I hope you all do to.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good morning my friends!!! Suck it in and blow it out!
[video=youtube;zRTMwepXOqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRTMwepXOqg&list=PL000C008A8DC8AAB8&index=12[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got to stay away from the sour cream today and stick with the sativas. maybe I'll get something done.
Nice tune,
[video=youtube;XV7PmyLaBhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV7PmyLaBhs&list=PL000C008A8DC8AAB8[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Here's to wishing you all, peace of mind for today.


I second that. [video=youtube;Ek8ejHBZ1uo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek8ejHBZ1uo&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 20, 2013)

hey hey how about some tom petty 
[video=youtube;9TlBTPITo1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 20, 2013)

Having a nice exceptionally stinkalicious exodus cheese break! Hope you all have a great day!

Gina Sicilia - Turn your lights down low 

[video=youtube;dUkY2sWc2wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUkY2sWc2wk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 20, 2013)

good morning my baking buddies, feelling a little western this morning....smoking the rhino....waiting for my skywalker seeds and my vaporizer wand to come in the mail.
[video=youtube;8xqM5TbIeR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xqM5TbIeR8[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 20, 2013)

james i'm fixin to go get a personal vape. what kind did you order?


----------



## james2500 (Jun 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> james i'm fixin to go get a personal vape. what kind did you order?


i bought an easy vape 5....paid too much for it at a store in town, really i should have done some research....it's a good vaporizer, i just dont need the digital readout etc...having said that i love vaping and only smoke outta my pipe when i'm hiking etc...the glass part of my wand broke when i was cleaning it so i had to order a new one, they aren't pyrex and are fragile, well maybe they are pyrex, just dont tap them to empty the leftovers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 20, 2013)

oooh that's a pretty one. i was looking at this Atmos. [video]http://dtxvapes.com/product/atmos-raw/[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooh that's a pretty one. i was looking at this Atmos. [video]http://dtxvapes.com/product/atmos-raw/[/video]


oh a portable...i was looking at this one http://www.ploom.com/pax

there are cleaning issues involved with the portables so look carefully

also using butane to heat sounds bad compared to battery or electric


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

james2500 said:


> oh a portable...i was looking at this one http://www.ploom.com/pax
> 
> there are cleaning issues involved with the portables so look carefully
> 
> also using butane to heat sounds bad compared to battery or electric


I have a Ploom Pax. I don't use it much but it works when I do. The only negative is the constricted draw. So you have to draw slowly. Otherwise it does the job.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 20, 2013)

Wake & Bake! 
"Were never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy" 
First were gonna start with the shake of your life , Then we'll pull out the Irie & Hit 2.3 G's @ Mach 25..........Idle. Welcome to space!
"In a world full of people only some want to fly. Isn't that crazy??
[video=youtube;Ie-uoZoaMRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie-uoZoaMRY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 20, 2013)

I love playing this on a loop while watching this^
[video=youtube;S3G3VRDsJdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3G3VRDsJdE[/video]


----------



## danbridge (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes I do my best to wake and bake whenever I can.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=8SbUC-UaAxE&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 21, 2013)

Morning Kids....

It's FRIDAY!! 

If I had to pick just one Pink Floyd song as my favorite..... I think I would go insane.. 


Off to clean The Church this am... after I pick some nectarines, from what I thought was a peach tree.. 


[video=youtube;l5XD-8lJ-PY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5XD-8lJ-PY[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 21, 2013)

Good morning riu. No bake this morning court at 9AM. I don't want to look like a stoner this morning and prove the soon to be ex right in front of a judge. You all smoke for me and keep a good thought for me. You all have a great day.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 21, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. No bake this morning court at 9AM. I don't want to look like a stoner this morning and prove the soon to be ex right in front of a judge. You all smoke for me and keep a good thought for me. You all have a great day.


Don't worry we'll keep the home fires burning. Good luck to you


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 21, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. No bake this morning court at 9AM. I don't want to look like a stoner this morning and prove the soon to be ex right in front of a judge. You all smoke for me and keep a good thought for me. You all have a great day.


Please know we are with you. Let us know ????????????????? I can make a trip when I get back.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 21, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Don't worry we'll keep the home fires burning. Good luck to you



Try to help all I can


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 21, 2013)

Want to say good morning and happy birthday to "Me & My Friend"!! May all your birthday wishes come true 

Coffee and a few volcano bags of blue cheese to start the day. So glad its Friday and hope all of you have a fantastic weekend!!

Ray LaMontagne - Beg steal or borrow

[video=youtube;T6a_1R3w5i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6a_1R3w5i4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Wake & Bake!
> "Were never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy"
> First were gonna start with the shake of your life , Then we'll pull out the Irie & Hit 2.3 G's @ Mach 25..........Idle. Welcome to space!
> "In a world full of people only some want to fly. Isn't that crazy??


I grew up close to an airport. I remember sitting on an old phone pole they tied the airplanes down to and watching them. There was this old guy who had one of these and this is what got me started on engines and flying. I knew I had to be in the air before I even started school. 

Everything fast was just take off, for really BIG air  

But experiencing it in a JN-4 was magical unlike anything else I have ever flown in. I thank god for that experience. I frequently popped my window and ran my hands through clouds but in a Jenny you lingered in them and got to know them..... wonderful.. I considered an LTA rating after my experience but not enough destination control (right CN?)

[video=youtube;fC6fjVEDBVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC6fjVEDBVc[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 21, 2013)

magic is right! what a machine, I love the sound of that old v8


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue Cheese and Blues for the Modern Daze ....

[video=youtube;Elw-pYJsamA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw-pYJsamA[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 21, 2013)

a little rhino and a little stills
[video=youtube;jdP8H9lYzyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdP8H9lYzyU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;0__syAUNfCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0__syAUNfCs[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up close to an airport. I remember sitting on an old phone pole they tied the airplanes down to and watching them. There was this old guy who had one of these and this is what got me started on engines and flying. I knew I had to be in the air before I even started school.
> 
> Everything fast was just take off, for really BIG air
> 
> ...









[video=youtube;mgYMaFOOAqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgYMaFOOAqo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;OEEdais4nFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEEdais4nFo[/video]
Babe, I'm alone and, I'm on the highway
Wanted, dead or alive
Dead or alive, ow-ow!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 21, 2013)

*

I considered an LTA rating after my experience but not enough destination control .....YER.....like my major problem with hot air balloons POWER LINES....AHHHHHHHHHH​




*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;wa2nLEhUcZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 22, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be upper 70's here today. It's more like 2000 degrease at the house lol I'm going to stay away as much as I can this weekend and next week I'll be moving to a friends house till my house closes about 3 or 4 weeks. The loan is going threw it all just moves slow but that's better than moving in to a place that's going to fall a part. You all have a great weekend. Oh wake and bake with chem dawg this morning. Not much left so I'm enjoying what's left.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

Good mornimg riu bakers. In about 2 hours a technician is supposed to come by and upgrade my internet connection from copper to fiber. The upgrade should make it be roughly 4 times faster. lol It's exciting for me.

[video=youtube;pAOQkSFTKMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAOQkSFTKMw[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jun 22, 2013)

grozz, that kinda meandering hippy music died for a good reason, [video=youtube_share;2jTg-q6Drt0]http://youtu.be/2jTg-q6Drt0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

Good morning RIU!
[video=youtube;CcCw1ggftuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcCw1ggftuQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

Morning Kids.. It's Saturday!! 

Bob Seger!! I was 8 when this hit the radio... 

[video=youtube;q1FRvwJP1pk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1FRvwJP1pk[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2013)

good morning and happy first day of summer my friends. getting stuff ready for the beach. stay cool and carry on 
[video=youtube;aMICD3aMZpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 22, 2013)

river water is still ICE cold snow runoff here, we have a lake we kayak in but today is another road adventure into the mountains to see if the snow has melted enough to get through to some of our favorite spots.
[video=youtube;nU5uDozoSSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5uDozoSSM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

^^^^lol I just posted that same tune yesterday in another thread! Must be something in the air.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> river water is still ICE cold snow runoff here, we have a lake we kayak in but today is another road adventure into the mountains to see if the snow has melted enough to get through to some of our favorite spots.
> [video=youtube;nU5uDozoSSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5uDozoSSM[/video]


Fricking awesome video man. I went ATV'ing today; 27 miles into the wilderness of Alaska. Crossed a couple of rivers, dozens of streams, mountains, rocks, boulders, mud bogs, and pure swamp. had an amazing time.


----------



## Steed Web (Jun 23, 2013)

Amazing stuff...

I'm just gonna sleep for 4 hours...

Get up, vape, and take some 8 mp pix of the super moon at 4:32am...

I'lll post them later!!!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Fricking awesome video man. I went ATV'ing today; 27 miles into the wilderness of Alaska. Crossed a couple of rivers, dozens of streams, mountains, rocks, boulders, mud bogs, and pure swamp. had an amazing time.View attachment 2709994View attachment 2709995View attachment 2709996View attachment 2709997View attachment 2709998


That made me so jealous reading that...Id love to replace my morning walk along the coast of Oz...Change it up abit. Next house I move to is going to be more out in the country. Cant wait till my lease is finished...


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;1BPm6wX7-Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BPm6wX7-Bo[/video]


Wishing I was out in San Fran right now but Im here smoking this bowl. Could be worse.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 23, 2013)

Fuck me... I was awake at 4 am and didn't even think to checkout the moon. Damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2013)

Well good morning, how about some Suzanne Vega. I love Luka but let's play Tom's Diner.
[video=youtube;-26hsZqwveA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-26hsZqwveA[/video]

and life rolls on...... ;D


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well good morning, how about some Suzanne Vega. I love Luka but let's play Tom's Diner.
> [video=youtube;-26hsZqwveA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-26hsZqwveA[/video]
> 
> and life rolls on...... ;D


That's nice.


----------



## match box (Jun 23, 2013)

Good morning riu. Raining here today after it was 79 yesterday. I'm going to help a friend trim today. Hard weekend and next week will be very difficult. I'm going to move hopefully before next Friday. Chem dawg for the morning and scissor hash the rest of the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds like a fun day..
I'm going to design and setup an aquaponic system for a friend... We are feeding the system from his koi pond.

We put a few pots of shale over the pond with culinary herbs. It doesnt get much light but they do well.

So, with this next 4x4 bed of shale we are going to use extended plumbing to pump from the pond to an area of his yard that gets full sun.... then pump the drain water back to the koi pond.

should be pretty cool..


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 23, 2013)

Good morning everyone! I'm mixing a cocktail this morning. OG18 and a sour apple pheno killing fields. yum yum!

this guy has impressed me lately...really nice tune.
[video=youtube;KcpRFiCBIGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcpRFiCBIGI[/video]
I hope you all enjoy your sunday


----------



## gioua (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning Kids!! It's a gorgeous Sunday out today!!

I was up at 4 I saw the moon.. was not that impressed... lol.. I did see an owl fly over yesterday am.. that was pretty cool to see..

Off to Church this am had to make some Headband PB.. bet this is the 1st time you saw someone flip off a raisin bran box too..

My 1 scoop is 100X better then their 2 scoops for sure... 


someones online rant...

How much is it in terms of weight? How about in cups? Also, if each box has two scoops, what about the different size boxes? Is there a higher ratio of raisins to flakes in the smaller boxes? More flakes and less raisins in the larger sizes? Or are the scoops smaller for the smaller boxes? Have wondered about this for a long time.

JUST IN CASE YOU WONDERED..

*WHATS THE SCOOP? A QUANTITATIVE ANALYSIS OF KELLOGGS RAISIN BRAN*

By Gregory J. Crowther, Ph.D. and Elizabeth A. Stahl, J.D.
​ Advertisements for Kelloggs Raisin Bran indicate that there are two scoops of raisins in every box, and two plastic scoops, along with the words Two scoops!, appear prominently on the front of the box. Unfortunately, a scoop is a nonstandard unit of volume, so the prevalence of raisins in the cereal remains uncertain. Moreover, Kelloggs Raisin Bran comes in 15-, 20-, and 25.5-ounce boxes, all of which bear the Two scoops! claim. This observation suggests two alternative hypotheses:
(A) Scoop size is independent of box size. In other words, the same scoops are used to add raisins to each box, regardless of box size, so that the number of raisins per box is constant.
(B) Scoop size is proportional to box size. In other words, larger scoops are used for the larger boxes so that the number of raisins per ounce of cereal remains constant.
In order to distinguish between these hypotheses, we counted the number of raisins in boxes of different sizes.


*RESULTS*
We obtained the following raisin counts in boxes of the indicated sizes:
*15 oz:* 201 (13.4 raisins/oz), 241 (16.1 raisins/oz)
*20 oz:* 381 (19.1 raisins/oz), 294 (14.7 raisins/oz)
*25.5 oz:* 308 (12.1 raisins/oz), 331 (13.0 raisins/oz)


*DISCUSSION*
In our sample of six boxes, there was a nearly two-fold range in the number of raisins per box (201 to 381). Since the number of raisins per box is not constant, we can reject Hypothesis A. The number of raisins per ounce is not constant either (range: 12.1 to 19.1), so we can reject Hypothesis B as well. Instead, the considerable variability in both raisins per box and raisins per ounce suggest some additional hypotheses to be tested by further work:
(C) Kellogg employees are poorly trained in the operation of the scoops.
(D) Kellogg factories are equipped with a very large number of scoops of different sizes such that no two scoops are alike.
(E) Kellogg allocates raisins via some stochastic process rather than with scoops.
*CONCLUSIONS*
If you like raisins, you should buy Kelloggs Raisin Bran in 20-oz. boxes, which appear to contain the most raisins per ounce. If you dislike raisins, we recommend the 25.5-oz. boxes or, better yet, a raisin-free cereal.
To achieve truth in advertising and avoid lawsuits, The Kellogg Company should replace its misleading Two scoops! slogan with a statement listing both the mean number of scoops per box (presumably 2) and the standard deviation (roughly 0.4).


My conclusion..



























[video=youtube;vabe7AWa9Jg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabe7AWa9Jg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 23, 2013)

*


gioua said:



Morning Kids!! It's a gorgeous Sunday out today!!

I was up at 4 I saw the moon.. was not that impressed... lol.. I did see an owl fly over yesterday am.. that was pretty cool to see..QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


gioua said:


> Something about the full moon brought all of the critters out here too. I saw a lot of birds especially that I don't normally see. There was a rabbit at my back door yesterday. I should have gone fishing!!
> 
> to continue with the flying theme...
> [video=youtube;aaw25N8yxNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaw25N8yxNY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 23, 2013)

Good morning everybody. I missed out on seeing the full moon last night. I'll catch it next time. It is a beautiful day here today, with a forcast high of about 93. I love it!


I know it says 'Van Halen', but the truth is that it's only Sammy.
[video=youtube;QmnuSbmda6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmnuSbmda6U[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vqr3qKrP-_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqr3qKrP-_Y[/video]
waake n bake time


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;O2iGj_mCXaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2iGj_mCXaU[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy Sunday riu! sorry I've been lacking in the wake n bake section. Hopefully we can change that. Hope everyone enjoys their day, time to go take a hit of og kush and then take the kids fishing, and then to start packing, yay!

[youtube]5dbEhBKGOtY[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2013)

Now I dont know, but I been told its hard to run with the weight of gold
[video=youtube;pFNR6Dc9gaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFNR6Dc9gaY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;0bfpgsstz1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bfpgsstz1U[/video]
lol


----------



## Blunt Ed (Jun 23, 2013)

I get a lot higher when I blaze right when I wake up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2013)

good morning my friends. someone say van halen? jump was our "class song" when i graduated in '84 
[video=youtube;wlq0lYB3iSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2013)

shoulda been hot for teacher
[video=youtube;-4GZFbCqx18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 23, 2013)

oh my...it's after noon and here I am.....better shake it and not break it
[video=youtube;FHlM2Qr9TZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHlM2Qr9TZQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 23, 2013)

alright here's a white guy jammin
[video=youtube;J9b3ZZywQvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=J9b3ZZywQvg[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good Morning RIU...Just woke up to a lovely cold 41 degree morning, rolled up up a 4 paper fatty and about to toke with my girl before she heads off to work...After that I have to perform the triple S routine. Shower, shit and shave...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;im9XuJJXylw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im9XuJJXylw[/video]
Just had the urge to get down before my morning routine...got my 4 year old jumping on the couch while this song is playing...quite funny lol


----------



## Steed Web (Jun 23, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Good Morning RIU...Just woke up to a lovely cold 41 degree morning, rolled up up a 4 paper fatty and about to toke with my girl before she heads off to work...After that I have to perform the triple S routine. Shower, shit and shave...


the good ole SSS...

I prefer to SHIT/SHOWER/SHAVE (in the shower) in that order...

Leaves you feeling a whole lot fresher...

Wish I'd have washed my ass before going to the laundry this morning...

So much honey up in there...

Slept through the whole super moon thing...

Like another poster stated, I'll catch it next time!!!

PS: I absolutely love my brand new PAX Vaporizer!!!

EDIT: I didn't mean to imply I take a shit in the shower...

i take a shit on the pot & then jump in the shower...

OK/anyway my PAX is taking a while to fully recharge...

I plan to vape all day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 23, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm mixing a cocktail this morning. OG18 and a sour apple pheno killing fields. yum yum!
> 
> this guy has impressed me lately...really nice tune.
> [video=youtube;KcpRFiCBIGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcpRFiCBIGI[/video]
> I hope you all enjoy your sunday


Hard to explain but it is like he is making love to a guitar


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL I noticed that too. He loves his job doesn't he? very entertaining fellow. 
[video=youtube;dRfFKaNxOBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRfFKaNxOBs[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning riu. Up early it's going to be a very long day. I have to get info. for loan officer and then info for attorney about the house and then another day of trimming. Space dawg this morning and scissor hash the rest of the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning everyone. This is off an album I listened until I wore it out LOL thanks YouTube!
Pentangle's Basket of Light
House Carpenter
[video=youtube;-4jXfMEu1YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4jXfMEu1YY[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning my friends! Cannot tarry this morning...gotta get up. get going and get out of here.
This should help...*MR* Tommy Emmanuel!!! 
[video=youtube;GARRVAs6vRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GARRVAs6vRs&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]
have a great day y'all!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;iDpYBT0XyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA[/video]

words of Warren Zevon before he passed "enjoy every sandwich"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;kcBgIGoWxbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcBgIGoWxbA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2013)

james2500 said:


> .....snip......
> words of Warren Zevon before he passed "enjoy every sandwich"


Warren Zevon died! That was one macabre guy! I feel like a bad Bill Cosby record, "Guess who died yesterday!"


----------



## gioua (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning Kids...

So I am sitting here attempting and failing at turning the vol up on this song.. went to 3 songs then realized kids left the headset on and I cant hear crap...

[video=youtube;hd-Y7aOF5kI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd-Y7aOF5kI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning bakers....Mojo's radio brings you Priest before all the leather &#9834;&#9834;.
[video=youtube_share;GUQcPnjlvLY]http://youtu.be/GUQcPnjlvLY[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2013)

good morning guys and happy monday. hope everyone had a great weekend. i woke up with this song stuck in my head 
[video=youtube;YNSxNsr4wmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNSxNsr4wmA[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 24, 2013)

On a real good day I wake up with this in mind.....
[video=youtube_share;NgS6nqzzRCQ]http://youtu.be/NgS6nqzzRCQ[/video]
Good mornin everyone


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;KXDf9UwHGF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXDf9UwHGF4[/video]
let it grow RIU 
plant your love and let it grow


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning!
[video=youtube;7yg05svXp98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yg05svXp98[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

hmmmm dept of motor vehicles @ 0830 then doctor at 1100......first part of day IN town....always happy to return to our little hamlet after fighting traffic on the BUSY streets of Kelso Washington...hahaha, i've driven in Detroit, LA, Seattle, Denver and other metropolis areas and have the skills but lack the patience for foolish rudeness.
Good morning fellow travelers on Spaceship Earth.
[video=youtube;dWZ8wjQE_bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWZ8wjQE_bY[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning riu. a little purple grand dad to wake and bake this morning. My home loan for what ever reason has slowed to a snails passé. The last I heard it should close July 15th. I'm going to move to a friends house Thursday. He doesn't have internet access so I'll be out of touch for a while or I may get an ipad . My phone is just too small to do this with. I'll try to see what other opinions I have after I move. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2013)

match box said:


> ......snip.... I may get an ipad . My phone is just too small to do this with. I'll try to see what other opinions I have after I move. You all have a great day.


I've been mulling over a mini. Let me know which way you go?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;-JEAy3cwTP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JEAy3cwTP0[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've been mulling over a mini. Let me know which way you go?


yeah, i could use a mini...could carry around my images and lots of cool shit...i bought a iPod touch years ago and had an app i could call any phone in Americas, shouldn't they call Canada North America?, anywhere they have wi-fi....at home i have an iMac and a macbook pro, was windows from day1 but i cut the cord a year ago....
here's one more for the road boys and girls, that I even know this song exists shows how ancient I am.
[video=youtube;lFVeJ4wHWdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFVeJ4wHWdQ[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ......snip.......
> here's one more for the road boys and girls, that I even know this song exists shows how ancient I am.


LOL the sounds of our youth? Try this one, it's the B side of GI Jive LOL my parent's had this record and so many more!
[video=youtube;TXegyQvEDec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXegyQvEDec[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

Good Morning. Had a very busy day yesterday with no wakey bakey so I am making up for that this morning with some really great exodus cheese. 

Stinkiest, sticky icky of all my girls and I am damned proud of it. Green House Exodus Cheese - HIGHLY recommend it.

Listening to one of my very favorite cds: Paul Rodgers (Bad Company) Muddy Water Blues - Tribute to Muddy Waters. 

It has so many guest guitar players that are just phenomenal on every song!



"Muddy Water Blues" (Acoustic Version) (w/ Buddy Guy)
"Louisiana Blues" (w/ Trevor Rabin)
"I Can't Be Satisfied" (w/ Brian Setzer)
"Rollin Stone" (w/ Jeff Beck)
"Good Morning Little School Girl" (w/ Jeff Beck)
"(I'm Your) Hoochie Coochie Man" (w/ Steve Miller)
"She's Alright" (w/ Trevor Rabin)
"Standing Around Crying" (w/ David Gilmour)
"The Hunter" (w/ Slash)
"She Moves Me" (w/ Gary Moore)
"I'm Ready" (w/ Brian May)
"I just want to make love to you" (w/Jeff Beck)
"Born under a bad sign" (w/ Neal Schon)
"Good Morning Little School Girl (Part 2)" (w/ Richie Sambora)
"Muddy Water Blues" (Electric Version) (w/ Neal Schon)

[video=youtube;fGTsuiGKsdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGTsuiGKsdI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning Bakers....carry me?
[video=youtube_share;s7Z50V7tadg]http://youtu.be/s7Z50V7tadg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.



*



Wow, that takes me back, Thanks!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2013)

a simulated illegal border crossing at a Mexican theme park? *wipes eyes* was that really just on the news?

i hope everyone is hanging in there, one step closer to friday, one step closer to your freedom Match. i gotta make the big run into town to get soil boooo. i'd love to go hydro but i am accident prone and i KNOW i would flood half my house 

[video=youtube;25fGcmRTO3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25fGcmRTO3o[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Good Morning. Had a very busy day yesterday with no wakey bakey so I am making up for that this morning with some really great exodus cheese.
> 
> Stinkiest, sticky icky of all my girls and I am damned proud of it. Green House Exodus Cheese - HIGHLY recommend it.
> 
> ...


brian setzer is a fine guitar player


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2013)

I am wasted, thank you Kosher Kush. The sun is blazing already here in the mojave. The sunblock, hat and shades are on and the dog is at the door. Now off to stagger about the neighborhood before it really heats up here.

[video=youtube;bDAttqJ3qcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAttqJ3qcg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 26, 2013)

YYZ!!!
[video=youtube_share;PlPseoYbDK0]http://youtu.be/PlPseoYbDK0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 26, 2013)

I really should save exodus cheese for evenings cause it makes me lazy as hell..... but I'm sparking this doob with a good cup of mocha kahlua coffee anyway! 

It is definitely summer time here with mid 90s temps but I will take the heat over winter any day. Hope you all have a groovy day 

In the mood to hear one of my favorite old school albums today 

[video=youtube;XHTI3ZCCnb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHTI3ZCCnb4[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning folks, 
Let's get those juices flowing!....
[video=youtube;S33tWZqXhnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S33tWZqXhnk&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash oil from vape pen this morning. The next 2 days are going to be a killer on both of us (wife and me). I want to get this done as soon as I can and with as little trouble as possible. I will check in tomorrow and then I'll find an other to keep in touch not sure right now but I can no longer live with out riu.lol You all have a great day and if I don't find a way to keep in touch you will be on my mind. I draw strength from you and I do appreciate all of you. Thank you


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 26, 2013)

We'll be here match...puff puff pass


----------



## Impman (Jun 26, 2013)

try waking up and drinking a quart of San Pedro Tea, then tell me nothing is better than wake n bake.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya know the difference between a Sweet Pea and drinking a quart of San Pedro Tea is???? About 5 minute's...........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh! Good morning!!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

random tunes flowing through my brain this morning......you go on now and get you some!
[video=youtube;wBiLrZT3eno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBiLrZT3eno[/video]

tried to find some leon russell youngblood but settled


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm bumping to push certain threads off the front page


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 26, 2013)

Mojo's radio is rock'n this tune and the windows are rattling.
[video=youtube_share;C801qPCyMrg]http://youtu.be/C801qPCyMrg[/video]


----------



## match box (Jun 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's moving day. I found a place that has Wi-Fi close to where I'm going to be living so I'll be able to keep in touch. It's a bar so I won't be able to do the morning but the after noon is good also. I hope I'll be able to move to my house soon. I can't wait to in my own house. You all have a great day and I'll be by tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

Good morning, we are firmly into summer configuration here, hot hot hot!

[video=youtube;wX7wu1bo4KI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX7wu1bo4KI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. It's moving day. I found a place that has Wi-Fi close to where I'm going to be living so I'll be able to keep in touch. It's a bar so I won't be able to do the morning but the after noon is good also. I hope I'll be able to move to my house soon. I can't wait to in my own house. You all have a great day and I'll be by tomorrow.


good morning mb
i remember when i first walked in the door of my studio apt after 23 years of marriage...it felt like a stone was lifted off my chest....take care and breathe deep.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

right......up and out the door, later
[video=youtube;Z9a6hwkpRF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9a6hwkpRF8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Stormed most of the night then woke up to beautiful sunshine and the birds singing....

Alex Dixon Band - Spoonful

[video=youtube;_o77SLGWqR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o77SLGWqR8[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2013)

Up an' at 'em ... Atom Ant!! cn







[video=youtube;ejIk_Za-q4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejIk_Za-q4Y[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 27, 2013)

Good morning friends! If this doesn't wake you up then I give up
[video=youtube;4d1i35T5yAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d1i35T5yAk&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg&index=18[/video]
not a lot of lyrics but you get the point


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;VSWLm2wRHSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSWLm2wRHSA[/video]

More like a cabinet shop, but the same idea.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Been workin on my first bubble hash its now at the drying stage and I feel super excited that I created that little chunk of paradise. 

So what the hell I'm gonna have joint number 2... and feeling so damned "Supernatural" with Robben Ford 

[video=youtube;SpHJRTbMreE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHJRTbMreE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 27, 2013)

I always thought this was the hollies or beegees or something. I guess not....good song though
[video=youtube;WDgrUjNFO10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDgrUjNFO10&list=PLF8D740C90B437197[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Just slid in for an afternoon bake and looking at a possibly taking a trip to vegas for an upcoming blues show! 

Tommy Castro - Greedy

[video=youtube;EoTBze2uIVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoTBze2uIVE[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2013)

GOOOOOD morning RIU  Day off for me YES! Wake n Bake.....

[video=youtube;0EVNeh9dasI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 28, 2013)

So glad its Friday! Feeling all good cause we booked our trip to Vegas for a great 3 day soul/blues festival. Something to look forward to! 

Going to see Gregg & Devon Allman tonight then hit the blues club after so it's going to be a great evening. Hope all of you have a great weekend! 

Gregg Allman - House of Blues

[video=youtube;vUcF_vln2aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUcF_vln2aA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

Stay safe out there
[video=youtube;7dRjOhHWon8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dRjOhHWon8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 28, 2013)

Getting cloudy with a good chance of storms so I am being a tad more lazy than usual this morning. Vanilla coffee, caramel ice in the vape listening to STP - Atlanta

[video=youtube;0BLBC0ayHb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BLBC0ayHb4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Up an' at 'em ... Atom Ant!! cn


Here 'neer this one's for you 
[video=youtube;6QV1RGMLUKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QV1RGMLUKE[/video]


----------



## robbieskater (Jun 28, 2013)

was coming down from a morning bake, but this thread.... well ill take another hit.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 28, 2013)

One more for the road... Hill Country Revue - Alice Mae 

[video=youtube;1F0jOJTUx0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F0jOJTUx0E[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 28, 2013)

we are going from cool and cloudy to partly cloudy and 90f. glorious golden red sunrise our house faces east. riding up to some jeep trails with coffee crackers cheese and meat, gonna have breakfast on Gaia's front porch....packing a few bowls of rhino....
[video=youtube;C5Aabx80gV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Aabx80gV4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

james2500 said:


> we are going from cool and cloudy to partly cloudy and 90f. glorious golden red sunrise our house faces east. ...snip....


Red sky at night, sailor's delight.
Red sky at morning, sailor's take warning.

Or we can do it with Shakespeare  Venus & Adonis
"Like a red morn that ever yet betokened, wreck to the seaman, tempest to the field, sorrow to the shepherds,"

Take rain gear LOL


----------



## james2500 (Jun 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Red sky at night, sailor's delight.
> Red sky at morning, sailor's take warning.
> 
> Or we can do it with Shakespeare  Venus & Adonis
> ...


But I'll tell you what hermits realize. If you go off into a far, far forest and get very quiet, you'll come to understand that you're connected with everything.
*Alan Watts* 
or to quote Buz Lightyear To Infinity....and Beyond!​


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

james2500 said:


> But I'll tell you what hermits realize. If you go off into a far, far forest and get very quiet, you'll come to understand that you're connected with everything.
> *Alan Watts*
> or to quote Buz Lightyear To Infinity....and Beyond!​


For several years we heated with wood. It took 11 cords per winter. It was magical bucking all that wood deep in the forest where no one goes. It was like worship. I miss that wonderful, clean energy.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

Too hot to stay at the house today, so we're takn th Grandkids to the lake..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Too hot to stay at the house today, so we're takn th Grandkids to the lake..


I am so jealous of you getting to run! Have a great time and don't waste anytime thinking of me melting here in the Mojave! Where the humidity in my backyard is 39%. LOL have fun and don't forget to take Dozer! He deserves a visit to the lake too!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll take some pictures just for you. &#9829;


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Here 'neer this one's for you
> They said it couldn't fly. In that theme ... cn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^My reply 
[video=youtube_share;_mVW8tgGY_w]http://youtu.be/_mVW8tgGY_w[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'll take some pictures just for you. &#9829;


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.*

You are such a sweetie.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^My reply





cannabineer said:


> curious2garden said:
> 
> 
> > Here 'neer this one's for you
> ...



[video=youtube;mXGSfJn3nKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXGSfJn3nKQ[/video]
 0123456789


----------



## james2500 (Jun 28, 2013)

my response
[video=youtube;XKxOWvrmiZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKxOWvrmiZs[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jLD5H4uQ1xs]http://youtu.be/jLD5H4uQ1xs[/video]And here's mine


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.*
> 
> You are such a sweetie.


here ya go. went to the creek it was closer....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> here ya go. went to the creek it was closer....


You live in Paradise. Here I am on the way home from the grocery store. This is where I live.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 29, 2013)

Morning...... up with the pain, I'm so tired of hurting all the time...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You live in Paradise. Here I am on the way home from the grocery store. This is where I live.
> View attachment 2717728





130 degrees this week end. Hell no Thats just wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> 130 degrees this week end. Hell no Thats just wrong


LOL pool hit 110 yesterday! It's merely a heatsink, inhaling and exhaling heat...... no pool for rest of summer. It turns into a very large hot tub. However as long as we are under 114-116 it works flawlessly for cooling my house.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;j4ueaD22hg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ueaD22hg8[/video]
0123456789


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 29, 2013)

Morning bakers.....Mojo's radio is on the inside looking out
[video=youtube_share;0x6chChxzV0]http://youtu.be/0x6chChxzV0[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 29, 2013)

Good morning all! Gotta head for the water when it gets this hot. Only mid 90s here but it's coming. Here's a great summer song from the past.
[video=youtube;wTXyFlM3zM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTXyFlM3zM4[/video]
Go have yourself some hot fun


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 29, 2013)

Good morning riu bakers! It's going to be a hot day here too, and summer is just getting started.

[video=youtube;sIc8krqspIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIc8krqspIc[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 29, 2013)

One more and I'm out of here...... summer of '67...graduated middle school and headed for high school. Glorious times!
[video=youtube;Rkgozdtsh_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g[/video]
love y'all Have a great day


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2013)

Woke up high, feeling good this morning. Ready to take on the day. 

[video=youtube;JgffRW1fKDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgffRW1fKDk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2013)

Morning All! Stay cool!
[video=youtube;J-jJ4nIclpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jJ4nIclpc[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 29, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All! Stay cool!
> [video=youtube;J-jJ4nIclpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jJ4nIclpc[/video]


I'd forgotten what a good version this is. good one Grandpapy! 
*added to my classics*


----------



## match box (Jun 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. This is the first time I've had to get into the WI FI place. The move went well and the loan guy says not to unpack too much the house should close soon. I'll be glad to be in my own place. You all have a great day and I'll be checken in again soon. Thank you all for being there what a great group of people.


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

Morning Kids!! It's Gonna be a HOT Sunday... AC was on by 3am.. it's about 85 out now... 


Guess what I am making today??



if your answer does not have the word peanut butter it in... you have not seen me post before 


Top Colla from my 2012-2013 spring harvest of Mom Bubba Kush... (now my scrog plant)

(the pic may fool ya.. but that is a 52 oz jug... )








Another Song dedicated to the Bubba Kush plant.. (all my clones inc the fish bowl ones are still alive..)

[video=youtube;xvEGmgzHsO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvEGmgzHsO8[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 30, 2013)

Time to get up and get shit done today. First thing first........WAKE N BAKE! 

[video=youtube;bvFLKyAGzzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvFLKyAGzzI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2013)

Hot...... hot hot......

[video=youtube;xNnAvTTaJjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe it's time for a cool change? I love this video...makes me feel cooler just to watch it.
[video=youtube;9bKwRW0l-Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk[/video]
Good morning all


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

Oddly I have not seen Dirtsurfer since I showed him my peanut butter recipe... 

what the above amount of MJ crumbles down to.. makes ya kinda depressed..lol








and in the oven she goes...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm right behind ya... Morning guys it's gonna be a hot one today stay shaded up!!!! Train Wreck to help me stay on "TRACK"!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm right behind ya... Morning guys it's gonna be a hot one today stay shaded up!!!! Train Wreck to help me stay on "TRACK"!!


Face down on that track? LOL


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm right behind ya... Morning guys it's gonna be a hot one today stay shaded up!!!! Train Wreck to help me stay on "TRACK"!!


There he is!

How was the Peanut Butter?

this guy had some too..I think..

http://www.gifbin.com/986765


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> There he is!
> 
> How was the Peanut Butter?


Great, tastes a little fibrous making more for todays NASCAR race or sitting in the creek.


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Great, tastes a little fibrous making more for todays NASCAR race or sitting in the creek.


I decarb then crumble thru a fine mesh screen.. it's not even noticeable once done this way.. the pic above shows what I end up with (removes the thin stems you see there are just a few)


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Q5Hl6mc8iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q5Hl6mc8iM[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel better already..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;bD9t2dWHbXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD9t2dWHbXs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Oddly I have not seen Dirtsurfer since I showed him my peanut butter recipe...
> 
> what the above amount of MJ crumbles down to.. makes ya kinda depressed..lol
> 
> ...


Good morning,

So I'm sitting here with a ton of sugar leaf trim, and debating whether I should go buy dry ice.

And now I see this simple recipe that could save me time.

What's in the batter?.

Peace!


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I feel better already..



Odd.. I tried to upload it here and it wont allow it to play just shows a gif pic... any trick ?


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> So I'm sitting here with a ton of sugar leaf trim, and debating whether I should go buy dry ice.
> 
> ...



it's peanut butter/with mj

recipe here... 
(some hate the taste others like myself love it)
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/576165-easy-knockout-peanut-butter-recipe.html


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Odd.. I tried to upload it here and it wont allow it to play just shows a gif pic... any trick ?


The pic you are referencing is an animated gif. Does that help or am I already to loaded to be useful?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Odd.. I tried to upload it here and it wont allow it to play just shows a gif pic... any trick ?



When GIFs are too big of a file size for RIU they dont animate.


View attachment 2719220

JK lol


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> The pic you are referencing is an animated gif. Does that help or am I already to loaded to be useful?


yeah during upload it shows it's uping a 3 mb gif then it only shows a 7k once it's done and not animated..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's peanut butter/with mj
> 
> recipe here...
> (some hate the taste others like myself love it)
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/576165-easy-knockout-peanut-butter-recipe.html


TY!

I was just in the cooking section looking for this due to my failed attempts at cannabutter. Mine always comes out tasting like chlorophyll, so I tossed the last batch after trying it in some cookies.

Peace


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> When GIFs are too big of a file size for RIU they dont animate.


but it's the same file uploaded? unless he was able to direct link?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Odd.. I tried to upload it here and it wont allow it to play just shows a gif pic... any trick ?


Right click Copy and paste....


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Right click Copy and paste....


awesome!

123


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> TY!
> 
> I was just in the cooking section looking for this due to my failed attempts at cannabutter. Mine always comes out tasting like chlorophyll, so I tossed the last batch after trying it in some cookies.
> 
> Peace


Maybe you need more water in the fixins to help separate that out..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Maybe you need more water in the fixins to help separate that out..


Darn, I need to make oil for the PB recipe...so mine as well go with what I know(dry ice blonde hash).

I was advised a while back that I needed to wash the butter if I recall correctly...which at the moment is difficult b/c I'm curing a hangover w/mass amounts of bubba kush.

So much for getting anything productive done today.


----------



## morgy (Jun 30, 2013)

to all who waked and baked this morning and tried to post a .GIF but failed....this one's for u. 







now  B L A Z E O N E


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

I have made breakfast... Canna-Peanut Butter and Apple Butter...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 30, 2013)

After lots of research here, for the first time I managed to raise several girls that have turned out really great and now made gumby BH for the first time as well. I read about more sophisticated ways to make it but I had everything on hand to try this method and it seems to work GREAT! I learned a lot this first time out and what NOT to do next time but I am so damned thrilled with the results so far! I really appreciate this place and all the helpful stuff posted here. 

Wake and bake today is kahlua mocha coffee, a few flakes of BH in the one hitter...

Gregg Allman and Devon Allman was a really great show and Keith Urban showed up to sit in on a few tunes like Stormy Monday. Good stuff!!

Next show will be Black Crowes/Tedeschi Trucks Band - looking forward to that!

Time to enjoy this beautiful sunshine and great buzz I have going on. Peace and love ya'll 

[video=youtube;YlEhH7qwBWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlEhH7qwBWc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 30, 2013)

Morning bakers, Mojo's radio going to spin a tune for you today and I know you've heard it before, but probably never heard this version...just a bit before Zeppelin 
[video=youtube_share;y2m0ROgy5WY]http://youtu.be/y2m0ROgy5WY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2013)

Morning All, Dog has been walked, bacon is on the stove, made the bed, now taking care of head.
[video=youtube;KqgHosrqJ8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqgHosrqJ8o[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 30, 2013)

Double play for Canada Day
[video=youtube_share;wEKkJHSO8A0]http://youtu.be/wEKkJHSO8A0[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jun 30, 2013)

i almost got to where i wanted to be and the lighter went out ={ i hate to use the match

hmm i think ill buy a breakfast beer with the lighter


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;6SFNW5F8K9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 30, 2013)

well here we are again. sunday morning we be mellow and slow...we drove in the mountains and walked by rivers, went out at midnight to see the stars, we know a spot, dark sky, no city lights for 50 miles. it's treeless because the volcano laid down some serious violence on the landscape, scoured canyons and moved rivers. creatures of the night went about their business. clear sky no moon majestic
here's something obscure for a lazy sunday morning
[video=youtube;DOJVKnjd3F0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOJVKnjd3F0[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jun 30, 2013)

Subway just sounded so good, i think im growing out of my drinking habits


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bakers, Mojo's radio going to spin a tune for you today and I know you've heard it before, but probably never heard this version...just a bit before Zeppelin
> 
> 
> OH YEH!
> ...


----------



## hexthat (Jun 30, 2013)

you all know there is a place for placing videos right?¿


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;-tDDL1RxXRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tDDL1RxXRc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 30, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you all know there is a place for placing videos right?¿


hahaha yeah


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 1, 2013)

It's a good day!
[video=youtube;jMNNrdH-tNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMNNrdH-tNM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;RoDPPgWbfXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=RoDPPgWbfXY&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;nQH3LtNePgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQH3LtNePgI[/video]
0123456789


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2013)

Good morning RIU! Road trip today, gonna be a long one. 

[video=youtube;cGi4hNgyhik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGi4hNgyhik[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Good morning RIU! Road trip today, gonna be a long one.


Hope you are going somewhere cool!


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hope you are going somewhere cool!


Lol, we haven't gotten hit with the heat wave up north here yet. Barely breaking 80º today.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 1, 2013)

Morning my friends, may the day brighten your yard and warm those areas where it's need most.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 1, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you all know there is a place for placing videos right?¿


Is there a problem with people posting videos here?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 1, 2013)

dont worry rollin......


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 1, 2013)

well it's Monday and I have to go to town. no problem, I'll smoke a sativa put a samba on the cd and roll. 
It does make me think of this song though...haven't heard it in a coon's age.
[video=youtube;MifyYHbnGaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MifyYHbnGaE&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg&index=1[/video]
have a superlative day everyone


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 1, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Is there a problem with people posting videos here?


Did I hear video?

[video=youtube;w8X6mlbq45k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X6mlbq45k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 1, 2013)

In spirit of the day
[video=youtube_share;qOmcHCykvLI]http://youtu.be/qOmcHCykvLI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> In spirit of the day
> [video=youtube_share;qOmcHCykvLI]http://youtu.be/qOmcHCykvLI[/video]


I saw them at a festival back in the 80's, one of many concerts I have little or no recollection of...too many beers back then.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 1, 2013)

True Canuck
[video=youtube_share;HtySGSuKZe8]http://youtu.be/HtySGSuKZe8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 1, 2013)

hot days hot blues warm whiskey 
[video=youtube;V2mSa6LDytY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2mSa6LDytY[/video]


----------



## match box (Jul 1, 2013)

Good after noon riu. I can't get into the bar that has WI Fi till 11 so this is as close to morning as I'm going to be able to do for while. I's hot here like the sun hot. I hope you enjoy the day and have a great week.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 1, 2013)

match box said:


> Good after noon riu. I can't get into the bar that has WI Fi till 11 so this is as close to morning as I'm going to be able to do for while. I's hot here like the sun hot. I hope you enjoy the day and have a great week.


dont know where you are but a LOT of places have wifi.....mcdonalds, etc


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2013)

lol sitting in the bar looking at journals must be interesting if someone glances over to see a pic or 2


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;vnOyMSEWNTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOyMSEWNTs[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 2, 2013)

Good Tuesday morning community. Here's to life and (puff puff) here's to u fine people. Life is good...cough cough


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL  ahhhhhh the '80s we were recycling the big hair of the '60s.

[video=youtube;9vOPFGHV1sQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vOPFGHV1sQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Good July Morning bakers...

[video=youtube;JLZMMk8KZSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLZMMk8KZSU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning all! on the downhill side of a 24 hr bug, just easing into the day. Stay cool!


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning bakers......who, who do you belong to.
[video=youtube;Kdq3ZzK-jtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdq3ZzK-jtI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL099AF06842C71D32[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 2, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> Good Tuesday morning community. *Here's to life *and (puff puff)* here's to u fine people*. *Life is good...cough *cough


I agree totally. good morning friends
[video=youtube;g-9C9E2YVz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-9C9E2YVz8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear Grandpapy. Hope you're better by the holiday


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 2, 2013)

Good morning my fellow bakers! Been up for ages and breakfast was some tasty blue cheese and vanilla Starbucks coffee to get this party started.....

Some chances for rain today but for now its sunny and bright.

Getting things ready for our first anniversary on July 4th.  We married on an old stone pedestrian bridge in New Orleans city park just the two of us. 

This is the song that started our ceremony 

[video=youtube;BpVhbaQl8Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpVhbaQl8Hk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 2, 2013)

It still counts if the wake and bake is after a nap in the afternoon right? 

Exodus cheese and Foghat 

[video=youtube;YjZuZ_GmI8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjZuZ_GmI8U[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

afternoon wakey bake hey buds and budettes....ever had a song you were embarassed to tell your friends you loved? here's mine how about you all? smoking the rhino baby.

[video=youtube;g4mbybsIOa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4mbybsIOa8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> It still counts if the wake and bake is after a nap in the afternoon right?
> 
> Exodus cheese and Foghat
> 
> [video=youtube;YjZuZ_GmI8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjZuZ_GmI8U[/video]


hey 2..absolutely bro...i did security for one of foghats concerts, in a HS gym near Kalamazoo Mi...werent they from Savoy Brown?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> afternoon wakey bake hey buds and budettes....ever had a song you were embarassed to tell your friends you loved? here's mine how about you all? smoking the rhino baby.


I'm not sure if I'm embarrassed by it but certainly enjoy it...
[video=youtube_share;YQzjef9f1qc]http://youtu.be/YQzjef9f1qc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;9zk0HFG5mDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zk0HFG5mDw[/video]
holy fuck this cover is awesome


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning my friends in memory of James Douglas Morrison {1948-1971 Poet} I present an ode to the Lizard King.
[video=youtube_share;UFWa3583Vco]http://youtu.be/UFWa3583Vco[/video]







Died July 3rd 1971 and wasn't pronounced until days later, the poor guy lay bloating in the tub until they finally had the balls to admit that he had died.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hey 2..absolutely bro...i did security for one of foghats concerts, in a HS gym near Kalamazoo Mi...werent they from Savoy Brown?


Hi James, I am guessing you didn't realize I am a female unless you call chicks bro then its all good haha!!  Yes you are correct about Foghat from Savoy Brown! 

Having SB vanilla coffee with some tasty buds I named Kickass. I found one seed in some incredible stuff from Colorado and it turned out to be some of the best of the bunch. Lemony, sugar coated wake and glorious bake....

Tomorrow is my 1st wedding anniversary - time flies when you are having fun! I have to finish up packing for our anniversary get away. Ready to hear some music, and gonna go see a first class funk band tonight to get my groove on.

We had two songs for our small ceremony, the BB King/Eric Clapton I posted earlier and this one we played afterwards. Love me some Al Green!

[video=youtube;COiIC3A0ROM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mornin' peeps!,

Thread theme for the day, and everyday hopefully:

[video=youtube;C0jb9zWd4n4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jb9zWd4n4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning all
[video=youtube;cpbbuaIA3Ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpbbuaIA3Ds[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

2.....i didn't know your gender so now i will refer to you as budette if thats okay.....hahhaaha

ok im about to drive my GF to the doctor so i have to get stoned before i head out, have to fire up my engines so lets go with some talking heads, eh? damn canucks got me sayin that now!
[video=youtube;3RHZEzVUBPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RHZEzVUBPk[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;xDj7gvc_dsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDj7gvc_dsA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 4, 2013)

One of those mornings my friends...
[video=youtube_share;EtqfDyZ-otA]http://youtu.be/EtqfDyZ-otA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Sorry to hear Grandpapy. Hope you're better by the holiday


Thanks, feeling much better  need a big thumbs up gif here. The dog is happy he gets his walk!

[video=youtube;dUXpddBxgDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUXpddBxgDY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> [video=youtube;xDj7gvc_dsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDj7gvc_dsA[/video]


Arrrrgh!! Neither Christopher Lloyd or Jon Pertwee (or, for that matter, any real doctor), so I can not like this LOL! It would be an insult to the TARDIS I proudly wear  

ROFLMAO!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

So let's celebrate for all those who observe the fourth of july. 
So raise your glass if you are wrong in all the right ways!

[video=youtube;XjVNlG5cZyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 4, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone! Have a Happy!
[video=youtube;3GwjfUFyY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/video]
LOVE & PEACE


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;si3vpXhIJaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si3vpXhIJaQ[/video]

With Brad, not Rome.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2013)

It's FRYDAY! Let's start the day off right.  

[video=youtube;ASqyf_cDN0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASqyf_cDN0s[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2013)

Agent Orange in the bowl this mornin

[video=youtube;WVMcIEPZ9YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVMcIEPZ9YY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 5, 2013)

Rain this morning bakers....Mojo's radio found another gem for you, Rush pre Neil Peart 
[video=youtube_share;SZYr_J9H54I]http://youtu.be/SZYr_J9H54I[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Neighbors kept me up till 1 am blowing off shitty fireworks. Now I'm all for good pyrotechnics, but these were just bad...and there's paper and stuff all over my car.

So when I awoke to use the restroom at 5:30, I tossed a 2" salute out of the bathroom window...setting off every car alarm on the block.

This holiday is the gift that simply keeps on giving.

Have a good day all!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 5, 2013)

Good morning. Going to be a busy day for me.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quickie question for you gardeners, does this technology really work?
http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandware.static/Sites-Gardeners-Site/Sites-CATALOG_Gardeners/default/pwr/product-reviews/For-the-Home/Footwear-Apparel/Shirts-Gloves-Hats/p/37__147-Stay-Cool-Hat.html

Ice packs on my head don't last long enough when biking and hiking, then my core temp hits triple digits in this heat...not good.

So figured this was the place to check before ordering one.

Peace


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fa3h3pnhg8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa3h3pnhg8s[/video]

Safe journey, boss lady. See you in a few days! (and, yeah, I'm baked, and it's morning.)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Quickie question for you gardeners, does this technology really work?
> http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandware.static/Sites-Gardeners-Site/Sites-CATALOG_Gardeners/default/pwr/product-reviews/For-the-Home/Footwear-Apparel/Shirts-Gloves-Hats/p/37__147-Stay-Cool-Hat.html
> 
> Ice packs on my head don't last long enough when biking and hiking, then my core temp hits triple digits in this heat...not good.
> ...


Now that I'm working up to running in this heat (still in shuffle phase). I wear one of these when I go out. 
http://shop.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/stealth/d/1120_c_402_cl_894

I pack it with ice. The other day at 111 and 73% humidity it kept me cool enough thank god. Best of all as the ice melted it provided ice cold drinking water. I was able to do an hour easy and keep my core cool enough between drinking and the ice cooling conduction through my back. 

If you do go with that hat I'd love to hear how it works out for you as I'm always on the lookout for ways of working cooler out here.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 5, 2013)

I spent most my life working out side and I would wear a long sleeved shirts and long pants.
The new guys on the crew always asked how could I stand it and I would show them how cool it 
was when you at first wet the shirt and it would stay cool till it evaporated. 
A good heavy leather jacket also helps keep the heat of the sun off your skin....
I also drink coffee keeps the core temp were it belongs.
Buy it's kind of a acquired taste kinda thing LOL. 
But I was doing a lot of wielding at the time too!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Now that I'm working up to running in this heat (still in shuffle phase). I wear one of these when I go out.
> http://shop.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/stealth/d/1120_c_402_cl_894
> 
> I pack it with ice. The other day at 111 and 73% humidity it kept me cool enough thank god. Best of all as the ice melted it provided ice cold drinking water. I was able to do an hour easy and keep my core cool enough between drinking and the ice cooling conduction through my back.
> ...


Wish I could use a daypack type cooling system, problem is I'm already hauling a daypack full of compost/water/nutes etc.

So now I'm pouring through Amazon reviews for these polymer gel crystal hats, figure I can simply keep it on ice in a cooler...you can even wet these and toss in freezer.

But they don't last very long, a year at best when used often.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wg89x455WK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg89x455WK4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;pK7egZaT3hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK7egZaT3hs[/video]


----------



## match box (Jul 5, 2013)

Good morning riu. My house has still not closed. Very quiet 4th this year. I like that. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Wish I could use a daypack type cooling system, problem is I'm already hauling a daypack full of compost/water/nutes etc.
> 
> So now I'm pouring through Amazon reviews for these polymer gel crystal hats, figure I can simply keep it on ice in a cooler...you can even wet these and toss in freezer.
> 
> But they don't last very long, a year at best when used often.


Check this out: http://shop.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/bfm/d/1090_c_401_cl_705


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Check this out: http://shop.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/bfm/d/1090_c_401_cl_705


http://www.techniche-intl.com/en/catalog/cooling-apparel/hyperkewl-evaporative-cooling/vests/index.html

I grabbed one of these off Amazon, then I can put a shirt over it and spray down with bug repellant w/o ruining the vest itself.

They even sell them for dogs.
http://www.techniche-intl.com/en/catalog/cooling-apparel/hyperkewl-evaporative-cooling/pet-products/index.html


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 6, 2013)

Good morning all. It's such a beautiful day out today, it reminds me that I need to order some more beans. I'll get right on that, but first it's time for a wake n bake.
Hope everyone has a very enjoyable day.

Fireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

[video=youtube;LCgzX7vwlFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCgzX7vwlFk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2013)

Morning All! 
[video=youtube;1gX1EP6mG-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E[/video]

Here's to hoping it's a good one for you


----------



## james2500 (Jul 6, 2013)

ahhhh woke up at 6 to unplug the girls and went back to bed for a lil extra morning sleeeeeeep, it's cooler here and quiet in the mountains after the booming 4th, here's a ditty from when my daughter was a wee bairn

[video=youtube;z4qAFuk651c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4qAFuk651c[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2013)

It's A fine day, Happy Sunday!
[video=youtube;-GugzLSbOQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GugzLSbOQE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

Today we are going to 112 LOL! BRING IT after the 120's it's all good 

[video=youtube;jpYNwFGaMik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYNwFGaMik[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning my friends, a little back story before the tune, Finger Eleven which is slang for a dildo was orginally called the Rainbow Butt Monkeys, maybe it is all in/about the name huh?
[video=youtube_share;Acav-DeRBY8]http://youtu.be/Acav-DeRBY8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2013)

Copyright laws blocked it from showing here, "Butt Monkeys" LOL


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;UXb8ZDuICCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXb8ZDuICCs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 7, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Copyright laws blocked it from showing here, "Butt Monkeys" LOL


Well that sucks, but no worries we here at Mojo's radio will just Hold on Loosely 
[video=youtube_share;eyhMgXmR3w4]http://youtu.be/eyhMgXmR3w4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-Jhk5MEugJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jhk5MEugJY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;TZup5YLOWLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZup5YLOWLE[/video]

And I've got one more silver dollar,
But I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning all. I got up a while ago, but am just now able to enjoy my first bake of the day. Hope today is going good for everybody.

[video=youtube;QibiJtk10s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QibiJtk10s8[/video]


----------



## skins and herb (Jul 8, 2013)

good morning world , straight outta bed and into the bong cone

[video=youtube;YNOwqTYQ8f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNOwqTYQ8f0[/video]


----------



## cannadan (Jul 8, 2013)

waked and baked
Is this The Gear page..??


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2g5Hz17C4is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone! Ahh the zombies what's not to love great name, great music. 

[video=youtube;nqnuI9K5ct4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqnuI9K5ct4[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 8, 2013)

Good Morning everybody! It's gonna take me all week to get over that weekend....seems like it lasted forever. maybe a sativa will do it this morning. Have a good Monday!
[video=youtube;ACdwCIld3kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE&amp;list=RD02sneqWW49lI8[/video]
this Carlos guy...pretty good, no?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

Still morning for a little while longer... started the morning off with caramel ice, a good cup of coffee and just ordered tickets to see Rival Sons! So excited! One of my absolute favorite rock bands touring today! Have a great day/evening everyone!

Rival Sons - Company Man

[video=youtube;-G1qi_xN1BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G1qi_xN1BY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep on Swinging! 

[video=youtube;RovpHzHcfoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RovpHzHcfoQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;RiEIToOWr64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64[/video]

Late start, Morning All!


----------



## match box (Jul 8, 2013)

Good morning riu. Late start for me but the WI FI place doesn't open till 11. Still waiting for the house to close. You all have a great day.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 8, 2013)

That should be a great show 2rollingstoned! I may have to see them when they come near me. tickets are extremely reasonable too

ok chores are done and I'm going to open the bakery again for a snack. a little sour cream hash... I deserve it, right?
enjoy 
[video=youtube;Le-3MIBxQTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le-3MIBxQTw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> That should be a great show 2rollingstoned! I may have to see them when they come near me. tickets are extremely reasonable too
> 
> ok chores are done and I'm going to open the bakery again for a snack. a little sour cream hash... I deserve it, right?
> enjoy
> ...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Up earlier today, have to drop the car off at the mechanic. Blue cheese and some orange juice make for a nice early morning bake. 
Going to be another glorious hot and humid sunshine filled day.  Wishing you all peace & love and a beautiful day! 

Monophonics - There's a Riot Going On

[video=youtube;K-OB4iH2zSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-OB4iH2zSw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hA-Dgm6DuC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA-Dgm6DuC8[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

Small bowl of peanut butter cap'n crunch for breakfast and a large bowl of blue cheese to start the day. 

Feeling funkalicious with Mother's Finest to get me up and moving...

[video=youtube;aC7_LAklaHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC7_LAklaHo[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

Good morning, the road is calling 
[video=youtube;ILE9oVW1b94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILE9oVW1b94[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning bakers, I was curious if any of you W&B's know of this band, some say they were the U.S version of Zeppelin, they're playing a local pub in town this weekend
[video=youtube_share;fKpbxGKzmYI]http://youtu.be/fKpbxGKzmYI[/video]

Cactus


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my Monday, and much like the vid above, I'm having a hard time getting into play mode. Morning All!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bakers, I was curious if any of you W&B's know of this band, some say they were the U.S version of Zeppelin, they're playing a local pub in town this weekend
> [video=youtube_share;fKpbxGKzmYI]http://youtu.be/fKpbxGKzmYI[/video]
> 
> Cactus


OMG go to this show! We LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Cactus! My husband is a little tad older than I and he turned me on to this band and I can't get enough ever since. I am now going to see if they are anywhere near us! Hubs will freaking go nuts!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

More Cactus! Thanks Mojo 

[video=youtube;SCBrQQlcPLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCBrQQlcPLw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

good morning my friends. hope you all have a great day...looks like another beach day for us. i got a PAX vape yesterday, trying it now with some ex cheese  
[video=youtube;wqtX4qZBdRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqtX4qZBdRs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good morning my friends. hope you all have a great day...looks like another beach day for us. i got a PAX vape yesterday, trying it now with some ex cheese
> [video=youtube;wqtX4qZBdRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqtX4qZBdRs[/video]


No fair, I get to spend the day with horseflies and compost...tending gardens.

Enjoy the beach.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good morning my friends. hope you all have a great day...looks like another beach day for us. i got a PAX vape yesterday, trying it now with some ex cheese


Let me know what you think. I enjoyed my Pax so much I ended up getting a Volcano finally. Now I don't use my Pax as much LOL! The only thing that bothered me was you had to finely meter your draw.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know what you think. I enjoyed my Pax so much I ended up getting a Volcano finally. Now I don't use my Pax as much LOL! The only thing that bothered me was you had to finely meter your draw.


We have a volcano and a Vapir NO2 but interested in a good small portable vape like the pax. So you would recommend it?

meanwhile I'm gonna hit this caramel ice and listen to Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny

[video=youtube;HEuKbE4MXPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEuKbE4MXPE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> We have a volcano and a Vapir NO2 but interested in a good small portable vape like the pax. So you would recommend it?
> 
> ...snip....


Yes with a couple caveats. I don't do concentrates. So I can't speak to it's use for that. As for smoking buds it has a larger oven and works nicely. I wish you could take faster hits but you have to meter the draw. It did the job nicely, conceals wonderfully and cleans up nicely. So I'm happy with it overall. I can't wait to hear what msb says about it.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes with a couple caveats. I don't do concentrates. So I can't speak to it's use for that. As for smoking buds it has a larger oven and works nicely. I wish you take faster hits but you have to meter the draw. It did the job nicely, conceals wonderfully and cleans up nicely. So I'm happy with it overall. I can't wait to hear what msb says about it.


Fantastic, I've been looking it over, it seems quite handy and easy to clean. Gonna keep reading about it and maybe surprise my side kick with it as a nifty gift 
[video=youtube;l9BdyABhcqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9BdyABhcqw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know what you think. I enjoyed my Pax so much I ended up getting a Volcano finally. Now I don't use my Pax as much LOL! The only thing that bothered me was you had to finely meter your draw.


what do you mean meter your draw?



2rollingstoned said:


> We have a volcano and a Vapir NO2 but interested in a good small portable vape like the pax. So you would recommend it?
> 
> meanwhile I'm gonna hit this caramel ice and listen to Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny


it is very stealthy, looks like i'm holding an mp3 player when i hit it



curious2garden said:


> Yes with a couple caveats. I don't do concentrates. So I can't speak to it's use for that. As for smoking buds it has a larger oven and works nicely. I wish you could take faster hits but you have to meter the draw. It did the job nicely, conceals wonderfully and cleans up nicely. So I'm happy with it overall. I can't wait to hear what msb says about it.


i don't do concentrates either booooo...does this weed need to be really fine? i think maybe i'm not breaking it up enough? i don't own a grinder.



2rollingstoned said:


> Fantastic, I've been looking it over, it seems quite handy and easy to clean. Gonna keep reading about it and maybe surprise my side kick with it as a nifty gift


do it do it do it, your sidekick will love it

i'm new to portable vapes, maybe i am doing something wrong but the mouthpiece gets pretty warm. understandable on high temp setting but should it get that warm on medium C2G?

other than that i think it rocks. charged it up yesterday and took it to the beach today. i "smoked" before we went, while at the beach and now at home on one charge. 

mrs sunny says she can smell the oven heating up the weed when i have it set on high. 
i'm sure i will get the hang of it. 

it would make a great gift 2stoned, i got it for my bday actually. i love to smoke a joint but i am having some esophagus/acid reflux issues and this just seems so much healthier.

p.s. i'm very stoned on 4 draws of sour diesel


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

hey fangey cat i use a coffee grinder, bet you could pick one up at a goodwill for cheep......my tabletop vape works better with fine ground bud


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what do you mean meter your draw?


You can't do large hits, you have to draw slowly or you meet resistance. 



mysunnyboy said:


> it is very stealthy, looks like i'm holding an mp3 player when i hit it


I love that! it's form factor is really well designed. They hit a home run on that.



mysunnyboy said:


> i don't do concentrates either booooo...does this weed need to be really fine? i think maybe i'm not breaking it up enough? i don't own a grinder.


I have a space case grinder I love but with my volcano I got a cheapie appearing plastic one that works every bit as good as my space case. But yes I grind all my bud I put in there and when it starts to taste like hops I stir the oven. 




mysunnyboy said:


> i'm new to portable vapes, maybe i am doing something wrong but the mouthpiece gets pretty warm. understandable on high temp setting but should it get that warm on medium C2G?


Ahh yes that happens when you are exceeding the draw rate. Slow your draw down a bit. Take frequent small cigar puffs or do a long slow draw. It is a bit frustrating to learn that part. That was what I meant by metered draw LOL!



mysunnyboy said:


> got it for my bday actually. i love to smoke a joint but i am having some esophagus/acid reflux issues and this just seems so much healthier.
> 
> p.s. i'm very stoned on 4 draws of sour diesel


Share  Happy birthday. I do love joints! The vape is nice but I'll never give up joints completely. ;D


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a few grinders and collected a couple of wooden ones from Amsterdam & Jamaica, and I use them sometimes. I mostly use a pair of small manicure scissors especially when I travel. I can trim the weed up pretty fine and use the scissors as a clip when it starts to get short. I have a pair I am attached to and they have traveled the world with me. 

I am super interested in the Pax and thinking I am going to get one but only after I get my car out of the shop today that is going to set me back about $1300. 

Anyway, its supposed to be a beautiful today and hope to drop the top on my convertible by the end of the day! 

Kahlua coffee, blue cheese & the entire Arc Angels cd. Peace and love my fellow bakers .....

[video=youtube;uGTsrB7hYnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGTsrB7hYnM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

Sigh....... running late... there is no rest for the wicked.
[video=youtube;HKtsdZs9LJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 11, 2013)

Good Morning friends
I'm a bit behind too. I'll try to catch up here. Had to go outside and water plants this morning so I'm just now getting buzzed. I'm starting out with the OG today ... I should be up to speed very soon. 
crankin it up!
[video=youtube;zN1_3zHjhW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN1_3zHjhW8[/video]
Have an enormous day!!!


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 11, 2013)

Good morning friends.

I've dabbled in the procurement of psychedelia but I've yet to add a vape to my collection. I've picked up a small Caribou bone pipe which came with a deer antler roach clip {carved with a wizard's face} and a hand blown toke stone with a small water pipe. I find myself time and time again rolling a joint though and using a pair of medical grade gauze scissors to cut up the bud and paper filter, I do own a grinder and have used it but I prefer the scissors.

For me I think it's the tactile and olfactory responses {Pavlov anyone } that are involved in rolling a really nice joint, over time I've begun to feel that the other ways are too mechanical....but that's me

[video=youtube_share;33DaHQJVkzk]http://youtu.be/33DaHQJVkzk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 11, 2013)

hey mojo i get that whole spiritual thing.
me.....drop em in, push a button, say 5 hail mary's
and bob's yer uncle


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;4Ju1q3a8A4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ju1q3a8A4s[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jul 11, 2013)

Tried the wake & bake this morning & couldn't get it right so i'm gonna give it another shot.
[video=youtube;xYLaCCCBJWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLaCCCBJWI[/video]
For some reason ,the short 2 second riff @ 2:06 make me want to pull out the Pink Floyd "Pigs" ...3 different ones two!

Yup it worked..............I'm Baked now!! But my edges are turning Platinum


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 11, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Tried the wake & bake this morning & couldn't get it right so i'm gonna give it another shot.
> [video=youtube;xYLaCCCBJWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLaCCCBJWI[/video]
> For some reason ,the short 2 second riff @ 2:06 make me want to pull out the Pink Floyd "Pigs" ...3 different ones two!
> 
> Yup it worked..............I'm Baked now!! But my edges are turning Platinum


Hey wazzup Me & My friend! I was wondering just a while ago what had happened to you. Good to see ya back!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks my friend! Very Cool of you to say. That's why This group is also one of the major reasons that i'm here & keep returning. Hands have been kinda full to log in & post lately but not to busy to pop in & give a listen because you good people always spin some great tunes & relaxed discussions.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Friday All!
[video=youtube;i2zE9cot3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2zE9cot3jY&amp;list=TLvMLJ7OYPRNE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;VR90gQ-SIaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR90gQ-SIaY[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning to everyone,
Got my coffee, got a pop tart cooking, the vape is warming up and it's Friday! *Life is Good!*

this guy started the psychedelic movement in the 60s...for me anyway,lol

fun fact: Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones played in this session
[video=youtube;EJsIEzEuQNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsIEzEuQNo[/video]
Have an exceptional day!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

we all have a little detroit in us somewhere

good morning baked buds and budettes

[video=youtube;orxQyThhpeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orxQyThhpeE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi there bakers, this tune hits home on many levels....
[video=youtube_share;zX8evZPI9L4]http://youtu.be/zX8evZPI9L4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 12, 2013)

In honor of the best woman in the world...Mary Jane.

Happy Friday all!

[video=youtube;_ElcHIEFzl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElcHIEFzl0[/video]

Damn, all that hair..lol's


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 12, 2013)

Great tune^^^

Were you aware that there was talk of Jeff Lynne becoming the guy to step in when Lennon died and play with the rest of the Beatles...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey hey hey it's Friday!! Ate spaghetti for breakfast, hit the mighty blue cheese and all is right with the world this morning! Hope you all have a blissful weekend! 

Listening to Rival Sons - Sleepwalker

[video=youtube;7XDaPtu2qqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XDaPtu2qqs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

happy friday everyone, hope it's a great start to a wonderful weekend for you guys.

haha spaghetti for breakfast...

waking and vaping here friends, that pax is awesome, i would highly recommend it 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to all your cool friends again.

*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Great tune^^^
> 
> Were you aware that there was talk of Jeff Lynne becoming the guy to step in when Lennon died and play with the rest of the Beatles...


I think song is why, sounds just like Lennon's solo work...plus Lynne had already worked a bit w/Harrison.

[video=youtube;ZrffDM3hHk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrffDM3hHk8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

mid day exodus cheese bake with JJ Grey & Mofro - Florabama

[video=youtube;2LyIs3bVX_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LyIs3bVX_4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;3973tfsllqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3973tfsllqw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;KwYJ1A9kHAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwYJ1A9kHAU[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

i need a vape smiley
[video=youtube;wa2nLEhUcZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm still awake at 2:30 am so I stopped in for an early morning snack of some sour diesel and a wee bowl of some rather tasty bubble hash.

Can't get enough of this cd... The Winery Dogs 

[video=youtube;avwo76gGTDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avwo76gGTDw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 13, 2013)

okay it's off to a special place by the volcano today...road trip!
[video=youtube;jc2LnB-W6UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc2LnB-W6UQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;9iZ6yE2oYFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iZ6yE2oYFc[/video]


----------



## past times (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlTKhPkZSJo to keep with the music theme. who knew sloopy was so hot? morning everyone. I am enjoying some scissor hash from my freshly cut diesel auto cheers


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 13, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I'm still awake at 2:30 am so I stopped in for an early morning snack of some sour diesel and a wee bowl of some rather tasty bubble hash.
> 
> Can't get enough of this cd... The Winery Dogs


Any band with Billy Sheehan in it is definitely worth a listen, great tune! Kotzen & Portnoy are no slouches either

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 2rollingstoned again.*


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh torqued to spec.

Note to self find WnB before taking torque wrench to brain.......

[video=youtube;B4HLKoFum-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4HLKoFum-4[/video]

simpler times


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 13, 2013)

Morning all. This weekend could not have got here soon enough for me. It was a very long week of work.


As you can tell by the version of this song that I choose to post, I'm just a little bit 'off'. Guess some things never change. lol

[video=youtube;B49OS3OT4Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B49OS3OT4Tc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> .....snip........
> 
> As you can tell by the version of this song that I choose to post, I'm just a little bit 'off'. Guess some things never change. lol


LOL It didn't take me that long! I knew it by your sig!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 13, 2013)

Mornig all, headed to the valley for supply's lucky me! 
Perhaps if the wife don't go I'll stop on the way back and go for a swim,


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 13, 2013)

lol Glad someone understands my insanity!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 13, 2013)

You just need to get out of the house, I'll be by to pick you up and you can hang out while I shop.
Then a cool dip in the creek, heck that'll get ya out your slump!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You just need to get out of the house, I'll be by to pick you up and you can hang out while I shop.
> Then a cool dip in the creek, heck that'll get ya out your slump!


I'm in. How long will it take you to get down to EDW? Or for you navy swabbies how about China Lake Naval Weapons St. 

Let me know which one I'll meet you at the main gate. Matter of fact I'll be at EDW shortly, weekly bx and commiesorry trip  So I'll meet you at Century Circle, what time?

-- You looked so cute in your uniform, wear it


----------



## ebgood (Jul 13, 2013)

wakin up to a bowl of platinum girl scout cookies! gm riu


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in. How long will it take you to get down to EDW? Or for you navy swabbies how about China Lake Naval Weapons St.
> 
> Let me know which one I'll meet you at the main gate. Matter of fact I'll be at EDW shortly, weekly bx and commiesorry trip  So I'll meet you at Century Circle, what time?
> 
> -- You looked so cute in your uniform, wear it


This one??


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This one??
> View attachment 2735234


Nah wear your utilities, the whites stain badly 
Hmm you always snagged the girlies didn't you?

She looks like she has some serious designs on you too! Love her expression.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 13, 2013)

She did and still does after 40 years LOL!!


----------



## match box (Jul 13, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be a great day here and a nice weekend. Wow 40 years you will get to have that 50th anniversary. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2013)

hey everyone, happy weekend...sunny would be happier if the rain would go away for a while. i think i have Seasonal Affective Disorder...i need sun!

hitting the pax while watching golf as it rains = NAP 
[video=youtube;Ol-KrTTta4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol-KrTTta4g[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey everyone, happy weekend...sunny would be happier if the rain would go away for a while. i think i have Seasonal Affective Disorder...i need sun!
> 
> hitting the pax while watching golf as it rains = NAP
> [video=youtube;Ol-KrTTta4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol-KrTTta4g[/video]


THIS FUCKING RAIN... EVERYDAY FOR THE PAST 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!
its freakin terrible... it never ends


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2013)

todays awesome igor cover.. i just like this one because the way he plays it makes it look like a real fun song to play.
[video=youtube;2FHOz0fDmr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FHOz0fDmr0[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 13, 2013)

88, that shit sounds like fire. treat her good and take some pics. lemme know how it came out


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nah wear your utilities, the whites stain badly
> Hmm you always snagged the girlies didn't you?
> 
> She looks like she has some serious designs on you too! Love her expression.


Are you talking to Bill Clinton?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey everyone, happy weekend...sunny would be happier if the rain would go away for a while. i think i have Seasonal Affective Disorder...i need sun!
> 
> hitting the pax while watching golf as it rains = NAP


mmmm Nap.. I have to go workout waahhh!! But if you like sun you should come lay out by my pool. No SAD here LOL



dirtsurfr said:


> You just need to get out of the house, I'll be by to pick you up and you can hang out while I shop.
> Then a cool dip in the creek, heck that'll get ya out your slump!


Hmmm I'm beginning to think I may have replied to a post not meant for moi!! Oh the embarrassment. 

I waited here......


Hubby kept saying get back in the car and put your clothes on. (I had my bathing suit and towel, going swimming right?) LOL



NietzscheKeen said:


> Are you talking to Bill Clinton?


He did not sleep with that woman, Monica Lewinski! No, I don't think so why?

Fair warning I am higher than a


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2013)

Cough, cough, headed back to bed.. (if you're staying up, good morning)
[video=youtube;LvPYnYup47I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvPYnYup47I[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mornin' all!,

Hope everyone has a good day, mine will consist of hauling water...is it October yet?

[video=youtube;V-_NMAllsJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_NMAllsJc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

too bad they don't have instant water.......just a lil bag of powder you could add......wait never mind


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2013)

ebgood said:


> 88, that shit sounds like fire. treat her good and take some pics. lemme know how it came out


heres the strain..

The Original Sensible Seed Co present - Granddaddy Purple Seeds Candyland
Candyland by Granddaddy Purple Seeds is a breakthrough strain engineered by Grand Daddy Purp&#8217;s Breeding and Development Team has patients buzzing with excitement and it definitely lives up to the hype! This was created using GDP Bay Platinum Cookies and the proven GDP male. The smooth, tight, dense buds are a pale shade of soft green highlighted with a trace of darker green and coated with tiny, pure crystals that fill up every hidden nook and cranny. Upon closer examination, there is a subtle sexy array of long, dark golden hairs that beautifully highlight each nugget. Candyland&#8217;s medical properties include: pain management, muscle relaxation, mood enhancement, and is a fantastic social stimulus. 75% Sativa, 25% Indica


todays igor... lol
[video=youtube;2mqhZGDzJ9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mqhZGDzJ9E[/video]

the way this dude covers goofy songs is awesome


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2013)

Almost 7 AM I should be finishing up, MOTIVATION! Nothing like the impetus to run.....
[video=youtube;S5RH9n_ADe8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5RH9n_ADe8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZjuaO-Vkok0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjuaO-Vkok0[/video]
wait until that deal goes down


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

hey hey hey hey, mowin the lawn, mowin the lawn.....that'll be me doing the john travolta with the lawn mower as soon as it cracks 8am here. gonna be a mid 80 to 90f week here in the upper left corner so we work/have fun early and late and siesta during the hot part. 

[video=youtube;x-64CaD8GXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 14, 2013)

Mornings my friends, today is a bright sunny day here at Mojo's radio...anyone for some CSNY?
[video=youtube_share;J2T0RpkyqUU]http://youtu.be/J2T0RpkyqUU[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 14, 2013)

Broke... we've all been there

[video=youtube;HaWqg_K7IO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaWqg_K7IO0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;iLmLo9pDXFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLmLo9pDXFk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Damn, I feel so good today. There's a t-storm outside right now, but I'm still gonna call it a beautiful day!!

Hope everybody's feeling good and enjoying this last day of the weekend.

[video=youtube;cXkq10ZvwIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXkq10ZvwIY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2013)

really cool.. really likin his stomp box
[video=youtube;a33sB3ck28A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a33sB3ck28A[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 14, 2013)

Ahhhh Sunday morning!... my favorite
here's a young man with some skills. self taught... toured since he was 11 years old, first album cut at 15 second at 17. He just may amount to something if he applies himself.
[video=youtube;p0PVxtWCb9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0PVxtWCb9Y[/video]
Please enjoy your day!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> really cool.. really likin his stomp box
> [video=youtube;a33sB3ck28A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a33sB3ck28A[/video]


That's about as real as it gets! I love this guy


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, that kid's incredible, Evil. He definitely has a bright future.


Sorry, but I failed to notice the 'broke' theme earlier. I'd like to add a little something to that.....

[video=youtube;TX50U0duMJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX50U0duMJw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

broke theme extended . here's my contribution

[video=youtube;7MBaGjVdaIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MBaGjVdaIk[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 14, 2013)

Jesus wasn't the only one that could walk on water.

[video=youtube;V0hI-8oybIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0hI-8oybIU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2013)

keep it on broke theme
[video=youtube;0ClfwnALibg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ClfwnALibg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hey hey hey hey, mowin the lawn, mowin the lawn.....that'll be me doing the john travolta with the lawn mower as soon as it cracks 8am here. gonna be a mid 80 to 90f week here in the upper left corner so we work/have fun early and late and siesta during the hot part.
> 
> [video=youtube;x-64CaD8GXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw[/video]


You from Boston?...this reminds me of that movie The Town.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

no, I'm originally from "western" NY....boondock saints is a good flick too....i have celtic heritage and just like pipes and yelling.....foot in the gutter, fist in the air


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Photo taken 2 hours ago, damn it's getting hot out there...heat kills the buzz instantly. 

Quick quiz, how many bubba kush plants can all of you spot hanging out amongst the natives?...winner gets...hmm what's a good one online?.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

a virtual raspberry fruitie? an imaginary friend!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> a virtual raspberry fruitie? an imaginary friend!


Wish there was a virtual means of shoving a bud through wireless network.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Photo taken 2 hours ago, damn it's getting hot out there...heat kills the buzz instantly.
> 
> Quick quiz, how many bubba kush plants can all of you spot hanging out amongst the natives?...winner gets...hmm what's a good one online?.
> 
> View attachment 2736324


 I can only see 2 for sure, possibly one more behind them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 14, 2013)

what a beautiful day with no rain. hope everyone is loving their sunday. made a fresh batch of creamer with master kush and vaping kandy kush. got a new rod and reel for my bday from my brother. fixin to get my line wet. having stone crab (another bday present) and standing rib roast for dinner. it's good to be the king 
[video=youtube;StJS51d1Fzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StJS51d1Fzg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 14, 2013)

I am way late to the party today but gonna have an afternoon bake-O-rama with some caramel ice and listen to the new "The Rides" (Kenny Wayne Shepherd/Stephen Stills/Barry Goldberg) CD. It's really GOOD stuff!!

[video=youtube;2ntYNADA7yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ntYNADA7yk[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Photo taken 2 hours ago, damn it's getting hot out there...heat kills the buzz instantly.
> 
> Quick quiz, how many bubba kush plants can all of you spot hanging out amongst the natives?...winner gets...hmm what's a good one online?.
> 
> View attachment 2736324


LOL! That's exactly how I have mine planted. In those same weeds, whatever they are. The blend in so well don't they?!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what a beautiful day with no rain. hope everyone is loving their sunday. made a fresh batch of creamer with master kush and vaping kandy kush. got a new rod and reel for my bday from my brother. fixin to get my line wet. having stone crab (another bday present) and standing rib roast for dinner. it's good to be the king
> [video=youtube;StJS51d1Fzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StJS51d1Fzg[/video]


I'm lovin my Sunday but I think I'm lovin yours more.lol Crab claws, standing rib roast, and a rod & reel?!!! That, my friend, sounds like a nearly perfect day. I can only think of one way to finish it off. Happy Birthday mysunnyboy

what kind of rod and reel is it?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 15, 2013)

Morning Dear Bakers!

This will be my last week to wake and bake for a while, as I am starting some classes next week. I already suffer from CRS (can't remember shit!) so it will be an evening bakery visit for me for a while!

Looking forward to seeing Black Crowes & Tedeschi Trucks Band soon and hope all of you have an exceptional week! Peace

Philip Sayce - Morning Star

[video=youtube;uzXiVopnnPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzXiVopnnPU[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jul 15, 2013)

*~*

woke up at 3:40 am now its 4:20am and time to smoke =}


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 15, 2013)

Good morning bakers, do you think Jon can hit that note today?
[video=youtube_share;8cAjU9RUpoQ]http://youtu.be/8cAjU9RUpoQ[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Wish there was a virtual means of shoving a bud through wireless network.


Shit! You can do that through a wired network? Send me one!! LOL

Errrrr please.. and tell me the tech! I'll send you a jar full! I have a few 'extras'.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 15, 2013)

Quiet here at the bakery this morning! Blue cheese and a gorgeous sunny day! 

Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Dark side of love

[video=youtube;27aOB488oOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27aOB488oOA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;6Xge0DnLksw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xge0DnLksw[/video]

Morning All!
Time to head to LA/Riverside, the up side? I get to eat the freshest seafood in the Mojave Desert.! http://www.yelp.com/biz/domingos-mexican-and-seafood-restaurant-boron
Located In Boron Ca. it's worth the detour if you are looking for Fine Mexican cooking and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> Time to head to LA/Riverside, the up side? I get to eat the freshest seafood in the Mojave Desert.! http://www.yelp.com/biz/domingos-mexican-and-seafood-restaurant-boron
> Located In Boron Ca. it's worth the detour if you are looking for Fine Mexican cooking and friendly atmosphere.


Whoa! You're swingin' by? I would not eat Seafood there.... Go here:
Crab Cooker (Newport Beach not the Tustin location)... get the lobster on a stick. I'm road trippin' there tomorrow, wanna meet up?

Up here I only eat at In n' Out Burger, LOL


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

mmmmm have a wild hair....7 minutes till it's afternoon here and I can walk over to the bar and grill and get 2 shots of McNaughtons in a glass of ice.....i don't drink often but when i do, it's cheap whiskey.
[video=youtube;eh8SAQlpC30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh8SAQlpC30[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 15, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to james2500 again.*


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

lobster on a stick, I'm more traditional


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2013)

james2500 said:


> lobster on a stick, I'm more traditional
> View attachment 2737619


Problem is I have a tendency to act a bit squirrely, errrrrrrrr stick you say?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh yes and good morning everyone! I've been up have not yet baked. I've been a bit busy. But I have some plans to smoke a LOT if company doesn't show up soon...

[video=youtube;_D1sCebL9Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D1sCebL9Y4[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Problem is I have a tendency to act a bit squirrely, errrrrrrrr stick you say?


[video=youtube;6nSKkwzwdW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nSKkwzwdW4[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 15, 2013)

My friend's band. Catchy tune. 
[video=youtube;ldwH_CGJ_GI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldwH_CGJ_GI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 15, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> My friend's band. Catchy tune.


I know the singer - he is a top notch photographer and most incredible blues/Mississippi delta photography site

http://www.steberphoto.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! You're swingin' by? I would not eat Seafood there.... Go here:
> Crab Cooker (Newport Beach not the Tustin location)... get the lobster on a stick. I'm road trippin' there tomorrow, wanna meet up?
> 
> Up here I only eat at In n' Out Burger, LOL


I must say I've never tried the seafood but beef, and pork are 
Great.
I would love to meet but I need to head back to the bay to feed the 
Girls.

Lobster on a stick sounds good, it's not dipped in batter is it?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 15, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I know the singer - he is a top notch photographer and most incredible blues/Mississippi delta photography site
> 
> http://www.steberphoto.com/gallery.htm


"Jersey Slim" was one of my professors, lol. My favorite actually. He was such an inspiration to me and I was such a pain in his ass, lol.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

What a way to start the day! I roll over in bed around 4am and feel a pain in my upper left shoulder. I reach inside my clothing and feel pain on my finger. I find an insect and fling it away as I have a stinging feeling on my back and index finger. Looks to be a freaking red wasp! So I've been awake since then, having a bit of caramel ice and trying not to let it ruin my day 

Jackie Green - One bad love

[video=youtube;uU_VK6fQMOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU_VK6fQMOs[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jul 16, 2013)

woke up at 3am its been almost 2 hours

screen weed screen BHO ¤light and inhale¤


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I must say I've never tried the seafood but beef, and pork are
> Great.
> I would love to meet but I need to head back to the bay to feed the
> Girls.
> ...


Battered lobster, that is not right! No they just skewer it and grill it over open mesquite coals. They used to buy most of their fish from the old Newport Dory fleets. I don't know how much of a Dory fleet is left now.... 

Have a safe trip!



2rollingstoned said:


> What a way to start the day! I roll over in bed around 4am and feel a pain in my upper left shoulder. I reach inside my clothing and feel pain on my finger. I find an insect and fling it away as I have a stinging feeling on my back and index finger. Looks to be a freaking red wasp! So I've been awake since then, having a bit of caramel ice and trying not to let it ruin my day


This was a tough one. I wanted to like the post for the music but not your getting bitten from a wasp, sorry about that. Those are painful. So have a better day today than the way it started LOL!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I'm off to the beach today. Everyone have fun and stay safe! 
[video=youtube;yvPr9YV7-Xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvPr9YV7-Xw[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 16, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> What a way to start the day! I roll over in bed around 4am and feel a pain in my upper left shoulder. I reach inside my clothing and feel pain on my finger. I find an insect and fling it away as I have a stinging feeling on my back and index finger. Looks to be a freaking red wasp! So I've been awake since then, having a bit of caramel ice and trying not to let it ruin my day
> 
> Jackie Green - One bad love
> 
> [video=youtube;uU_VK6fQMOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU_VK6fQMOs[/video]


Ouch! I'm sorry.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

Took some benedryl and went back to sleep a bit. Woke up a lot better. It's not really tender or anything now so all is well. Small bowl of caramel ice & a good cup of coffee.  These walls - Tedeschi Trucks Band

[video=youtube;-5r_IaGnqwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5r_IaGnqwQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning guys, there is a reason why this group is at then END of Guitar Hero, just try and play their tune on hard.....speed kills!!
[video=youtube_share;0jgrCKhxE1s]http://youtu.be/0jgrCKhxE1s[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;wTG-bCMG05E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTG-bCMG05E[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;iU9YM1Lfvt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU9YM1Lfvt8[/video]

New Avenged Sevenfold. It's a beautiful way to start the day! But first, a joint, with some nicotine oil in it. And, now, after smoking it, a nice bowl of cap'n crunch, with chocolate syrup on it!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

Smoking a big fat blue cheese in honor of dear old T Model Ford who was one of the last of the real delta blues men passed away this morning... RIP Ladies man and all round hill country bad ass! Say hello to RL and Honeyboy for me! xox

[video=youtube;K3V2GWlcUg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3V2GWlcUg4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> My friend's band. Catchy tune.
> [video=youtube;ldwH_CGJ_GI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldwH_CGJ_GI[/video]


reminds me of old crow medicine show


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;33lfmCgxdAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33lfmCgxdAw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 16, 2013)

just a lil poke salad for y'all 

[video=youtube;zB1yCXWsWJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1yCXWsWJA[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 16, 2013)

james2500 said:


> just a lil poke salad for y'all
> 
> [video=youtube;zB1yCXWsWJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1yCXWsWJA[/video]


OMG!!!! *Brain Explodes*

I always thought Tony was a black man, LMAO!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> OMG!!!! *Brain Explodes*
> 
> I always thought Tony was a black man, LMAO!!!


This made me crack up, we actually just met Tony a few years ago when he was playing at record store day. He is super nice and can still pick and sing great. He is a fantastic song writer!!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;33VOGilOT0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33VOGilOT0w[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jul 17, 2013)

wake and bakes-one bowl of hash lasting days, best wake and bake of my life.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 17, 2013)

Caramel ice, vanilla coffee, and listening to my dogs snoring. Quiet on the home front this morning. I am enjoying my last week to get up and party in the morning for a while. Going to see Tedeschi Trucks & Black Crowes soon and starting classes on Monday for a few weeks. It's been quite a while since I've been in classes of any sort. Hope I can still hang in there. 

Super hot outside this week. Just laying low and staying cool. Refraining from eating a cupcake for breakfast...  

Feeling mellow so here's some Keb Mo - Shave Yo Legs

[video=youtube;ooPYUw6T8bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooPYUw6T8bk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning Bakers....it's the last DJ?
[video=youtube_share;gOd3tan59BE]http://youtu.be/gOd3tan59BE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning All!
Woke up to a 1000w bulb putting out about 10w of light.....
[video=youtube;m8JPU5Vpkbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8JPU5Vpkbc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 17, 2013)

sux papy, bulb or ballast?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 17, 2013)

Good buzz, another cup of coffee and a little Pelvis Pusher with Vintage Trouble. I love these guys, I've went to see them twice and they are always an incredible show and very friendly in person! Everyone needs or has a hobby. Ours is MUSIC. We travel far and wide for shows and I am counting the days til the Sin City Soul & Blues Festival in Las Vegas. 3 days of glorious music at the RIO! 

[video=youtube;QpklnkARw7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpklnkARw7s[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mornin' all!

No bakey for me today til' after the gym.

Meanwhile, I have Clayton to thank for digging up my motivational song a while back.

[video=youtube;FNrbrhQknLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrbrhQknLQ[/video]

Have a good day!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 17, 2013)

ok one more... this makes me laugh my ass off literally every time I watch it. JJ Grey & Mofro are a great party band!

[video=youtube;z7CUR2cozts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7CUR2cozts[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 17, 2013)

james2500 said:


> sux papy, bulb or ballast?


It's the bulb, 7mo old w/ a 1 yr warranty. So thats good. But I'm sure the girls could care less.
I put a spare 600W and set the ballast at 50%.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;X-2yuGgp_U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-2yuGgp_U8[/video]

Not brand new, but in keeping with yesterday's new Avenged Sevenfold, here's the new 5FDP, brought to you by the letter H.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 18, 2013)

Up at the crack of dawn, wide awake so I just went on and made some hazelnut kahlua coffee. Baking with a nice unknown sativa that came from some random bag seed 

I am always amazed at how loud the birds are here around 3-5 am. I have a senior citizen 13 year old doggy that always needs to go out about that time of morning. I usually step outside with her in the dark and listen to the birds singing so sweetly! It starts the day off right - nature's predawn musical symphony.

I suppose as you get older you realize it really is the simple things in life that bring you happiness. I enjoy that quiet time with the birds and my old dog...

[video=youtube;FA0wAheWjYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA0wAheWjYw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 18, 2013)

No matter how many fancy toking accessories there are laying around, I never seem to entirely break my joint habit. I don't care for blunts but give me a fat doobie any day and I am a happy camper. 

[video=youtube;FjdMEwYO2rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjdMEwYO2rg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

Morning bakers, what happens when you take the Van Halen out of Van Halen and replace them with some real talent*...you get a Chickenfoot
[video=youtube_share;oy04wm_bj3Q]http://youtu.be/oy04wm_bj3Q[/video]
*Though I can agree that Eddie is and always will be a great guitar player, he hasn't done anything new for years and as for Alex well...he has Hot for Teacher


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 18, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;SH9_-JnHt-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH9_-JnHt-I[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 18, 2013)

rage against the machine/soundgarden? odd mix but it works
good morning buds and budettes
[video=youtube;QAfpuiDZV_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAfpuiDZV_c[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL Guilty.....

[video=youtube;RvV3nn_de2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ever stood in the middle of a ton of native plants on a hot summer day?. I never realized they create their own tropical environments until recently, as in amazonian.

No way in hell I'm hauling water in 97 degree heat...we need rain.

Happy day all!

[video=youtube;TS9_ipu9GKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;-bv0Y6tAZ4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bv0Y6tAZ4U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;gQ4px9Ri0Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ4px9Ri0Y0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 19, 2013)

hey there we want to fill the airwaves with this little ditty as we get ready to load the kayaks and head to a lake near here...stay cool, stay frosty my friends
[video=youtube;iqq4BX_x4_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqq4BX_x4_k[/video]

from the movie Bennie and Joon


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hey there we want to fill the airwaves with this little ditty as we get ready to load the kayaks and head to a lake near here...stay cool, stay frosty my friends
> 
> from the movie Bennie and Joon


Have fun and be safe. Take some nice cool pictures for those of us in hell. Enjoy the color green for me.

[video=youtube;e5MAg_yWsq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5MAg_yWsq8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

It's Friday so I started off the day with some sour diesel and listening to the Black Crowes greatest hits. May you all have an exceptional weekend fellow bakers 

[video=youtube;deQeKuvXdqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deQeKuvXdqs[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

Coffee is in, norepinephrine is settling like a warm blanket over my brain. My shoes are tied and I'm outta here! See you after I chase down some good looking guys LOL!
[video=youtube;5_LxyhCJpsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_LxyhCJpsM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;W9EckNMwRkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9EckNMwRkc[/video]

As a child I used to wake at dawn, sit on the top step of the hardwood stairs, then slide down on my butt then run outside to the strawberry patch to see how many have ripened up over the last 23 hrs.

I still check the berries, and I'm sliding down those stairs but only in my mind.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

so high... so very high... I need to be packing our bags for a short trip away and here I sit getting wasted with Freddie King  Time to get off my ass and on my feet!

[video=youtube;VfNtZfJI6FU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfNtZfJI6FU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Old people humor to start the day,

Have a good one all!

[video=youtube;pWEQiLN99d8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWEQiLN99d8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 19, 2013)

It's gonna get too hot this weekend, heading for higher ground and cooler temps.
I'll take some pics. you guys... your going to be so jealous!!


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 19, 2013)

Morning my friends...Mojo's radio is having a Psychotic Reaction
[video=youtube_share;1gSItWgpKe0]http://youtu.be/1gSItWgpKe0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 19, 2013)

Friday's double play...
[video=youtube_share;HIWY8UyW9bw]http://youtu.be/HIWY8UyW9bw[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 19, 2013)

Teaser pic. Looks nice and cool huh?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 19, 2013)

arrrrrggghhhh spent a while loading pics and riu went south on me...here's the cool lake near our house
we saw otters!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Teaser pic. Looks nice and cool huh?


Looks to me like someone divided by zero (again!).


----------



## coletemple (Jul 20, 2013)

Well this post really died


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;mNk4Rj-d8JA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNk4Rj-d8JA[/video]

Too early to wake but not to bake.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> .....snip........
> 
> Too early to wake but not to bake.


Grandpapy, I thought of you yesterday. We were on our way to the gym and what do we drive by but a Domingo's with a sign opening soon! LOL How was it? When you went what did you get?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y1PVmANeyAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PVmANeyAg[/video]


mornin


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll take the '79 trans am. See if you can catch me up here in the foreign pos  LOL
Those would not be the bikes I'd head off road with up here either.
[video=youtube;egG7fiE89IU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egG7fiE89IU[/video]

.....keep running......


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;E34eBjaqmgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E34eBjaqmgo[/video]

Yeah, I hurt to much to sleep, so I got up, and got promptly baked. A little almost old school crazy shit. (It was this or Winona's Big Brown Beaver, and I think I already threw that up.)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mornin' all, wakey wakey bakey bakey!

On tap for the day, dodging 2 legged creatures while hauling 10 gallons of water. I am now married to plants.

[video=youtube;3vXORl5zn-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vXORl5zn-0[/video]

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .....snip.......(It was this or Winona's Big Brown Beaver, and I think I already threw that up.)


Thank god! Are you ok? That stuff is better out than in  Just say no to swallowing that shit............


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin' all, wakey wakey bakey bakey!
> 
> On tap for the day, dodging 2 legged creatures while hauling 10 gallons of water. I am now married to plants.
> 
> ...


Stay cool! I just have to say that's not the jungle in my mind when I hear this song...


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

good morning, it's cooler up here in the mountains, misty foggy in the am and low to mid 80's in the afternoon, the breeze picking up to keep the muggy feel out of the air. Going for a walk this morning to harass the ground squirrels and chipmunks, chipmunk comes from achitamon, an Indian phrase meaning comes down tree head first.....C2C you been froggy and feisty all week hahha you funny.....here we go boys and girls.
[video=youtube;1ztZ7WFo3nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ztZ7WFo3nw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 20, 2013)

Good morning. Got me a bit of a headache to start the day. I guess that's what happens when you enjoy Friday night a little bit too much. lol


James' Amii Stewart post made me think of this one....

[video=youtube;hFnRqkax44Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFnRqkax44Q[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Grandpapy, I thought of you yesterday. We were on our way to the gym and what do we drive by but a Domingo's with a sign opening soon! LOL How was it? When you went what did you get?


How funny, I had the Chile Colorado Burrito, (ala carte) it came with lots of beef, a few beans and no rice, chips and salsa, Iced tea for $7.95.

The Owner is a tall lanky guy, walks with a limp and seems to bend over backwards to (me) happy. My job takes me to Riverside once a month. 
The second time I went there, The Owner extended his hand and says "I haven't seen you in 6 months." most of the employees have been there for years and value service as much as the food being served.

Side note: The jalapeno's are served fresh, canned, pickled, grilled, seasoned grilled, or stuffed with cheese, I like choices. 


[video=youtube;1EacQEhrbBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EacQEhrbBQ[/video]

Two wakes in the same day, life is good.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

ha ok 'pap's 2 wakes, I thought you meant funerals, which would still be a valid statement as long as you're not the main attraction.
I know what i want people to say at my wake...."hey he moved!!!"


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;6UD0c58nNCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 20, 2013)

damn ive been up since 7 and already on blunt 3. tis the season for chiefin for no reason


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 21, 2013)

Good morning, happy Sunday everyone. The Sunday morning bake is one of my favorite times of the week.


I love this completely raw demo, it's so pretty.....

[video=youtube;B38CFRsOL_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B38CFRsOL_0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Good morning, it appears I wasn't so bad last night I got banned after my lousy one beer drunk-a-thon LOL

Everybody plays the fool sometime....
[video=youtube;JNQ0GkGN3yM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNQ0GkGN3yM[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning coffee and smoke then I'm off to chase a couple pigs around to get them ready to take to market tomorrow.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mornin' all, welcome to 70's rewind Sunday morn'...

So glad it rained last night, no more hauling water for a while...have a great day!

[video=youtube;imN48YKDHsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imN48YKDHsQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning All! 
[video=youtube;c0DMXRKGhbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0DMXRKGhbY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 21, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/696087-dealing-w-severely-stretched-grounds.html#post9366980

If anyone has a few spare moments, I need help pls.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NU-UZrT9cv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-UZrT9cv4[/video]

Morning kids. Hope y'all slept well, or didn't get any sleep, according to your plans, designs, and/or machinations. 

Now, back to the bowl, it's going to be a slipknot day, I can feel it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'll take the '79 trans am. See if you can catch me up here in the foreign pos  LOL
> Those would not be the bikes I'd head off road with up here either.
> [video=youtube;egG7fiE89IU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egG7fiE89IU[/video]
> 
> .....keep running......


 I'll take the Pantera. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

[SIZE=+1]Lord, Thou hast made this world 
below the shadow of a dream, 
An', taught by time, I tak' it so - 
exceptin' always Steam.[/SIZE] cn

[video=youtube;tVprYE_BhK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVprYE_BhK8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> [SIZE=+1]Lord, Thou hast made this world
> below the shadow of a dream,
> An', taught by time, I tak' it so -
> exceptin' always Steam.[/SIZE] cn
> ...


First time reading M'Andrews, and while listening... nice combo. Thanks!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;qx1LqnIJLj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx1LqnIJLj8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 22, 2013)

Not waken but surly baked..


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2013)

Mornin All! 
420 this is for you!
[video=youtube;9kC4Sx-WuNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kC4Sx-WuNE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

Good morning to wakers and bakers everywhere. Monday morning and it's raining it's ass off. I knew I should have cut the grass yesterday.
Oh well....OG kush and starbucks will make it better....rainy day, dream away
[video=youtube;zoV78n-qyi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoV78n-qyi8[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2013)

Good morning RIU! Busy day today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

Good morning
[video=youtube;dPmbT5XC-q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

So what do y'all think....sideboob or underboob? personally I'll go for the sideboob but hey...tits is tits
[video=youtube;ZlWUAqcGKQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlWUAqcGKQg&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning
> [video=youtube;dPmbT5XC-q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0[/video]


Karen Carpenter.... way underrated. bless her heart


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> So what do y'all think....sideboob or underboob? personally I'll go for the sideboob but hey...tits is tits


This is where one's traumatic past interferes with the present. All I could do watching that was go, silicone, saline, real, real -- maybe (good job). When I started reaching for a pen so I could mark down the stats and then figure out the percentage... uhh let's just say it's gonna be one of those days and I may voluntarily have to surrender the Sativa... sometimes one must bite the bullet and admit the hub is correct, sigh..


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

ok girls, here are a couple tips....errr ...pointers...ummm you know what I mean
[video=youtube;-hfblt9cRDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfblt9cRDY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2013)

And then there are the days ... cn

[video=youtube;-9tJ7GRYwg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9tJ7GRYwg8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 22, 2013)

Drove an hour in torrential down pour of flooding rain to my first day of class. 45 MPH seemed to take forever to get to school. That part was a drag. 

As for school...wasn't too bad! Learned a lot. Did homework: read 3 chapters and took the quiz at the end of each. Smoking some awesome sour diesel and since its 12:20 am its technically a morning bake. Not smoking a fraction of what I was because I intend to pass all these classes and try to start a new career at midlife. I hope to become successful enough to buy me a mid life crisis car and stuff... haha! 

Anyway I miss baking with yall in the morning playing tunes!!! 

Since I am going to classes I'm in the mood to hear Good Morning Little School Girl 

[video=youtube;brQu7D0Jj6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brQu7D0Jj6k[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2013)

Morning All!
Ive' learned I should post before medicating, so here it is. ( I don't believe its a problem if everyone is as high as me).

<span class="Apple-style-span">[video=youtube;PosLs8VNJyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PosLs8VNJyk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

I know better than to stay up late watching someone who doesn't have any formal education attempt to argue molecular phylogenetics. Then I notice another gunslinger in town and have to watch who gets pole position as the big fish begin to circle. This AM I hurt and I'm going to have to drink the entire pot of coffee to kick start the norepi...

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jul 23, 2013)

this bud i grew in 100% shade last year.... was the best weed i grew last year =0 

fluffy but super potent and tasty mmm so tasty all the way till im sucking ash


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

Morning all, damn this weed my son sent over last night is expand o weed for sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning all, damn this weed my son sent over last night is expand o weed for sure.


Man you got me last night and you don't even know. Too funny! I woke everyone up when I shrieked LOL.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Man you got me last night and you don't even know. Too funny! I woke everyone up when I shrieked LOL.


Yea I just saw it, I LOL'd You think that's scary you should see me with my hair cut, now that's scary


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;YqxE2hFygo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqxE2hFygo8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2013)

I must admit ....
[video=youtube;z06LXZQwkrc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z06LXZQwkrc[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 24, 2013)

Good Morning participants. It's another beautiful day in the neighborhood...if it doesn't rain again. I know better but I'm still lighting up a joint of sour cream before breakfast.
[video=youtube;Bo-qweh7nbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo-qweh7nbQ&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]
Have a good one please


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 24, 2013)

Seeing how some Green Crack will open the peepers this am.
Mornin all!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 24, 2013)

Dropping by for an afternoon bake after school. Having a hard time with parts of it so I am smoking some sour D and having a big fuck it all moment. 

As usual the only thing that gives me some peace and happiness is music... 

Susan Tedeschi - Just Won't Burn 

[video=youtube;p7zSQNl-Mwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7zSQNl-Mwc[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 25, 2013)

Good morning friends! Woke up with a bowl of OG hash still in my lap. I guess that's where I start this morning. 
If you get a chance please enjoy your day. slow down and try to enjoy this ride.[video=youtube;jdQI6P2a8nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdQI6P2a8nE&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;-fmCoUjOMXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fmCoUjOMXU[/video]

sigh.... I can't seem to reach an altitude above the pain.. anyone have better genetics they'd like to lend me?? LOL now the doggie doth wait sunglasses, keys bye......
​


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;WR5_oiayAew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR5_oiayAew[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [video=youtube;-fmCoUjOMXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fmCoUjOMXU[/video]
> 
> sigh.... I can't seem to reach an altitude above the pain.. anyone have better genetics they'd like to lend me?? LOL now the doggie doth wait sunglasses, keys bye......
> ​


I'd be happy to offer some but wont be down that way until next week. Pain is no fun.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd be happy to offer some but wont be down that way until next week. Pain is no fun.


You are so sweet, thank you! I'm good now. I feel much better after the run. Sometimes it's hard to get movin' LOL.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I know better than to stay up late watching someone who doesn't have any formal education attempt to argue molecular phylogenetics. Then I notice another gunslinger in town and have to watch who gets pole position as the big fish begin to circle. This AM I hurt and I'm going to have to drink the entire pot of coffee to kick start the norepi...
> 
> [video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


My senior year of HS right here, used to watch this vid on MTV.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Off to the nursery this AM, shopping for humus isn't much fun...and growing is a hard road. 

[video=youtube;hXfJvDrwbOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXfJvDrwbOs[/video]

Have a good day all!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

What you doin' up so early? and looking so disgustingly chipper too LOL

[video=youtube;snYvL3AvrFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snYvL3AvrFE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> What you doin' up so early? and looking so disgustingly chipper too LOL
> 
> [video=youtube;snYvL3AvrFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snYvL3AvrFE[/video]


Fricking cat fight under the house have to smoke a bowl to get the heart rate back down!!
Working this am.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 26, 2013)

Last day of school for this week so I can wake and bake the next two mornings - looking forward to it cause I miss it. Off to get ready for another day! Ya'll enjoy the bake for me today! 

Haven't heard this in a while, thought I'd crank it up....

[video=youtube;_ywfnnCBERY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ywfnnCBERY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Fricking cat fight under the house have to smoke a bowl to get the heart rate back down!!
> Working this am.


ROFLMAO!! Whoa! I figured you'd be out there yelling, "More hair whipping girls"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Last day of school for this week so I can wake and bake the next two mornings - looking forward to it cause I miss it. Off to get ready for another day! Ya'll enjoy the bake for me today!
> 
> Haven't heard this in a while, thought I'd crank it up....


Thanks! That's a little more chill than what I listen to and after yesterday I am still working on ramping down........ down... enjoy it. That program you're taking is tough! and now you have one week down. You should be so proud.


----------



## see4 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;pLCq7N9GcNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLCq7N9GcNs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning All! Here's to making it the best friday yet!

[video=youtube;uwQa_Ot7ss8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwQa_Ot7ss8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mornin' crew, no bakey for me til' after the gym...but this still sounds good sober:

[video=youtube;embimweuYU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=embimweuYU4[/video]

Have a great day all!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;qfZVu0alU0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfZVu0alU0I[/video]

I was kickin' back, enjoying a bowl, and pop, this song is playin' in my head.

Gotta' respect the guys that were in the shit back then (and now.) Hats off to you gentlemen.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 26, 2013)

Late start today but finally cranking up some sativa. not really a wake n bake? well maybe not. but nonetheless,
here I am.......
[video=youtube;YSfm5fI_nI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSfm5fI_nI4[/video]
I love it @:28 where King Kong backs up and says "ok, bring it on bitch!"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> My senior year of HS right here, used to watch this vid on MTV.


Ouch that one is just mind boggling.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch that one is just mind boggling.


Not nearly as boggled as my brain in the 80's, how I managed to make it through that decade I'll never know.

And now I have a taste for Panama red...something I haven't had the pleasure of smoking since King George the 1st took out Noriega.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 26, 2013)

Well bakers just so you know...
[video=youtube_share;qOyF4hR5GoE]http://youtu.be/qOyF4hR5GoE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 27, 2013)

Good morning bakers. Another weekend is here. Hope your able to enjoy it as much as I am.

[video=youtube;bXUaHRenzIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXUaHRenzIA[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lRNYp1IiUuE]http://youtu.be/lRNYp1IiUuE[/video]fore all the fucks who curse me. FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's one for the old heads out there. Have a good weekend
[video=youtube;51Sy59kw2Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Sy59kw2Bg[/video]
Who's that old guy behind jj


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 27, 2013)

Ready, aim, fire the lighter! Morning bake and some Blue Oyster Cult. 

[video=youtube;3ts350CWCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ts350CWCjQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 27, 2013)

Morning my friends, looks like rain so I think I'll steal away the day
[video=youtube_share;NiRnAO0QJ0E]http://youtu.be/NiRnAO0QJ0E[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 27, 2013)

Rest in Peace JJ Cale 

My favorite JJC song is Magnolia 

[video=youtube;h6FnMKx5crs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6FnMKx5crs[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 27, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Rest in Peace JJ Cale
> 
> My favorite JJC song is Magnolia
> 
> [video=youtube;h6FnMKx5crs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6FnMKx5crs[/video]


When I posted his song this morning I didn't know he had died last night. A great one is lost. God bless him


----------



## silasraven (Jul 27, 2013)

my paper had no sticky so i had to grab some hash and a pocket knife and go to work.i can't roll joints that what the roller is for. first attempt was the same paper used to roll. twitched and then twitched back. worked out well. i'm saving this and hoping i can make more and do a couple more.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

Thinking of you Inda LOL
[video=youtube;cB9JJIoAdYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB9JJIoAdYM[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

heres some Acapulco Goldie 

[video=youtube_share;OBdbCpkcyUw]http://youtu.be/OBdbCpkcyUw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;LpPV8MVGbpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpPV8MVGbpk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 27, 2013)

Good day all .. Great tunes you guys put up 
[video=youtube_share;gYzySRvLD_0]http://youtu.be/gYzySRvLD_0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;oBGbrFlWwsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBGbrFlWwsE[/video]


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 28, 2013)

Good Morning RIU......Yes I am still alive!!!!...been on fast forward the past few weeks and it is time to slow down today. A whole day of doing fuck all sounds great to me. 

[video=youtube;icA0n7apZFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icA0n7apZFo[/video]


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Jul 28, 2013)

Wakin baking to some homegrown organic dj shorts Flo 6 am here in Colorado. Love the taste of these flowers.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 28, 2013)

Morning all:
Up early and headed to the woods to start getting the winter fire wood.
Going to sweat of some weight today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning all:
> Up early and headed to the woods to start getting the winter fire wood.
> Going to sweat of some weight today.


Ugh when we lived in the mountains it took 11 cords to make it through. I remember bucking 11 cords of wood, every winter ouch!! Remember smoke lots of pot AFTER you put the chainsaw down. Holy cow yeah chainsaws, be careful out there. How many cords you going to take?


----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2013)

Good morning RIU. 

[video=youtube;zK1mLIeXwsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1mLIeXwsQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Hitting the blue cheese and singing this song with Susan Tedeschi. It really sums it up for me. 

[video=youtube;YWezyb9ijNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWezyb9ijNk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hitting the blue cheese and singing this song with Susan Tedeschi. It really sums it up for me.


She has a real Joplin edge to her!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;5wZhO9KewaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wZhO9KewaQ[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2013)

you pot heads!.. good mornin 
[video=youtube;RwzdVHTNpXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwzdVHTNpXs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 28, 2013)

The morn has arrived, bringing with it a Viking Death March
[video=youtube_share;VRFCMM3bra8]http://youtu.be/VRFCMM3bra8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

This one's for dirtsurfr, where ever he may be, since he isn't here to defend himself  He took the chop busting over his Dodge like a pro so I thought I'd post this up for him 

[video=youtube;msmzXBLVJEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msmzXBLVJEg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This one's for dirtsurfr, where ever he may be, since he isn't here to defend himself  He took the chop busting over his Dodge like a pro so I thought I'd post this up for him
> 
> [video=youtube;msmzXBLVJEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msmzXBLVJEg[/video]


This I saw live, 5th row seats...25 years later my ears are still ringing.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning all:
> Up early and headed to the woods to start getting the winter fire wood.
> Going to sweat of some weight today.


I been chopping and cutting like crazy, we had a massive pine tree come down last week. Plus all the branches and limbs that constantly are falling and the trees that get trimmed. We took 2 large old maples down almost 2 years ago so I am good for fire wood for awhile. Good thing I have a wicked log splitter because swinging an axe sucks. If you don't already have one, look into them as it makes the job much easier. Good luck. .


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 28, 2013)

This is for Curious, Sunni, and Me.

[video=youtube;1rmPckNvD3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rmPckNvD3E[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh when we lived in the mountains it took 11 cords to make it through. I remember bucking 11 cords of wood, every winter ouch!! Remember smoke lots of pot AFTER you put the chainsaw down. Holy cow yeah chainsaws, be careful out there. How many cords you going to take?


I only use 5-6 cord but yea when I was young we cut 12-14 cord of Cedar every year, but that was in a open fire place no inserts back then.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This one's for dirtsurfr, where ever he may be, since he isn't here to defend himself  He took the chop busting over his Dodge like a pro so I thought I'd post this up for him
> 
> [video=youtube;msmzXBLVJEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msmzXBLVJEg[/video]


I played that MANY times waiting to start work. New guys on the crew thought I was outta my mind specially
When I'd knock them over with the Ole drank tequila and Jim Beam till 4am breath LOL!! Boss wouldn't fire me because 
I could still out work every one and talent?? don't even get me started. I haven't tipped a bottle in 5 years now.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Monday morning everyone! Aren't you glad we got that weekend out of the way? 
[video=youtube;MjMCaw4qzjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjMCaw4qzjg[/video]
have a good day y'all


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;WKBGCBmHdsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKBGCBmHdsw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

Today is supposed to be a down day. The Rains Came with Myrna Loy and Tyrone Power is on TCM and I'd like to think about watching it. BUT it's cool here. This is a rare here... so do I disobey? I drank 2 cups of coffee with some cream so I shouldn't divert the blood right now. Hmm I know better, but......

Good morning all  
[video=youtube;los6obvBbqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=los6obvBbqU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;OL1wX6kpx6g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL1wX6kpx6g[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning kids going to be a good day today or I'm going to kill some one .


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ......snip........I'm going to kill some one .


I volunteer and I won't struggle, much, you just have to catch me first..... my running shoes are on and I'm lighting up my spine as we speak. I'm trying for 6 miles today.. god help me.
[video=youtube;Ud4HuAzHEUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd be good for say 50' then I'd need air.... Lots of air!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I volunteer and I won't struggle, much, you just have to catch me first..... my running shoes are on and I'm lighting up my spine as we speak. I'm trying for 6 miles today.. god help me.
> [video=youtube;Ud4HuAzHEUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc[/video]


You can do it!! When I do my bike ride I usually bike 40 miles, I found that the less my brain focuses on the distance the further I make it. Six miles running is a hell of a haul to me! Good job way to stay in shape! There's a cool read on water consumption and distance you can travel hydrated properly. ill have to look it up and send it to yas its just an interesting read that's all.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning kids going to be a good day today or I'm going to kill some one .


I get to mountain bike 4 miles(unpaved)with a 50lb pack full of water today...wanna trade places?.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;lbIlXz1neik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbIlXz1neik[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy day all, ramblin' on today trying to make a living/doing the best I can...hope everyone has a good one!

[video=youtube;TCOiIl7Xu3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCOiIl7Xu3w[/video]

I hate when this happens, embedding disabled is merely a means for youtube to get advertising $$.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I get to mountain bike 4 miles(unpaved)with a 50lb pack full of water today...wanna trade places?.


Not really I only have to lug a hose to my greenhouse and turn water on so I'm good lol but I'm sure whatever needs that water will be more than happy to see you


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 31, 2013)

Good morning everybody, and happy hump day.

[video=youtube;col4qun2W8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=col4qun2W8w[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's to my Monday. Morning All!
[video=youtube;_jgMydvbtQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jgMydvbtQ4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all I can say at the moment. The rage is to fresh. 

[video=youtube;IvKmMADJtr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvKmMADJtr0[/video]


beuffer420 don't worry I'm rigged for desert running ;D for water I carry a 3L milspec camelbak filled with ice for both cooling and hydration. I don't even have to turn my head to drink  Thanks...


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all I can say at the moment. The rage is to fresh.
> 
> [video=youtube;IvKmMADJtr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvKmMADJtr0[/video]
> 
> ...


Gotta listen to 5 fdp! Good band! Yea I always tell people about hydration, sucks when u go too far and no hydration! I see your fully prepared though, awsome!! It's rainy here today so pry not much outdoor activities today


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all I can say at the moment. The rage is to fresh.
> 
> beuffer420 don't worry I'm rigged for desert running ;D for water I carry a 3L milspec camelbak filled with ice for both cooling and hydration. I don't even have to turn my head to drink  Thanks...


[video=youtube;yESOHsglJs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yESOHsglJs8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm a changeling...see me change
[video=youtube_share;pJk2o_pwQNU]http://youtu.be/pJk2o_pwQNU[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning kids going to be a good day today or I'm going to kill some one .


Hey why don't you and doublejj swing over and toss that little cockroach outta mommy's house?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hey why don't you and doublejj swing over and toss that little cockroach outta mommy's house?


Hate to say it but Mom probably made him what he is today, you start right off the get go teaching you're kids respect..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hate to say it but Mom probably made him what he is today, you start right off the get go teaching you're kids respect..


Yeah to true .. watching Lord of the Flies child raising is just scary shit.


----------



## Baywatcher (Aug 1, 2013)

Been away for summer a bit, this is how you start the day right!

[video=youtube_share;DEOX5G-_GIQ]http://youtu.be/DEOX5G-_GIQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;gMsueOnu0kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMsueOnu0kY[/video]

Morning All! Here's to contentment. Hope each of you receive some today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2013)

Grandpapy I'm getting my piece of contentment this morning served on a silver platter! I am so excited  

The hub has condescended to accompany me on my 'walk'. He's not even conscious of how I'm suiting up! The buzzards will be picking the flesh off his bones around mile 3, ROFLMAO!!  then we shall see won't we? LOL my nice little walk! Take that oh condescending man. 

Although I must admit I'm still considering how I can barf into the neighbors lawn all the while looking like I'm having a cool time running! Oh well it might not happen.... We will cross that lawn when we come to it. Let's hope there are no greek gods on hoof today!

[video=youtube;lsV500W4BHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't re-rep you yet Grandpapy, but thanks for the song. I turn 48 next week, it hits a little close to home


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;4-EIi7ToTkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-EIi7ToTkA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;X_IWlPHMziU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_IWlPHMziU[/video]


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 1, 2013)

wake n bakes getting old... waking up at 7 am... smoking oil by 8am and burning out HARD by noon or 2pm... needing a nap by around 3 or 4 because your so damn lazy and burnt out from smoking oil since 7am... kinda ruins your day. makes me feel like shit. maybe its just the 7am BHO wake and bakes causing a very hard burnout. you get very high, very quick... but you burn out very bad, very fast.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wake n bakes getting old... waking up at 7 am... smoking oil by 8am and burning out HARD by noon or 2pm... needing a nap by around 3 or 4 because your so damn lazy and burnt out from smoking oil since 7am... kinda ruins your day. makes me feel like shit. maybe its just the 7am BHO wake and bakes causing a very hard burnout. you get very high, very quick... but you burn out very bad, very fast.


sounds like you need a good sativa


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wake n bakes getting old... waking up at 7 am... smoking oil by 8am and burning out HARD by noon or 2pm... needing a nap by around 3 or 4 because your so damn lazy and burnt out from smoking oil since 7am... kinda ruins your day. makes me feel like shit. maybe its just the 7am BHO wake and bakes causing a very hard burnout. you get very high, very quick... but you burn out very bad, very fast.


I find a continual supply of caffeine til about 4PM has resolved this issue for me.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 1, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> [video=youtube;gMsueOnu0kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMsueOnu0kY[/video]
> 
> Morning All! Here's to contentment. Hope each of you receive some today.


That remindes me I have another B-Day coming 8-8-52 was soooo long ago.
Oh well Morning RIU


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Grandpapy I'm getting my piece of contentment this morning served on a silver platter! I am so excited
> 
> The hub has condescended to accompany me on my 'walk'.


The details of my humiliation are unnecessary. But allow it to be summarized as do not count your chicken(s). That son of a bitch beat me in fucking LOW QUARTERS! He fucking ran my butt off in low quarters! I am so embarrassed you have no idea. I didn't fucking see them until I was laying in (another) neighbors lawn after barfing! I was to pleased with carrying ice water doh!

Only then did I realize I had been trolled, hard, and owned yet again! I swear I saw a fucking sign saying, "All your bases are belong to us!" Now my body responded with this this am.....

[video=youtube;7DMk4tzBk2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DMk4tzBk2g[/video]

GAME ON! FUCK YOU BODY run! I'm out of here.... no more sitting the cool away.... next time he goes on one of my walks god won't make enough f'n moleskin. 

Oh and a subtle troll of my own. Today at lunch he's going into a huge bong shop to check on a bong for me. CN does that give you one helluva a visual, it does me  and today as I lay barfing on some random neighbors lawn I plan to savor that visual! 

I may also barf in his fucking low quarters if he ever takes em off again. Asshat... pwned me.... fuck....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

applying for a better job at 2, i think a wake n bake is in order..
[video=youtube;wFVdTw4PwE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFVdTw4PwE0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> applying for a better job at 2, i think a wake n bake is in order..
> [video=youtube;wFVdTw4PwE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFVdTw4PwE0[/video]


orientation next week


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 3, 2013)

Good Morning. This weekend could not have got here soon enough for me. lol It was a long week of work.

[video=youtube;GdO8qzXTRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdO8qzXTRIo[/video]


----------



## 420God (Aug 3, 2013)

Good morning RIU! Going to be a busy one today. 

[video=youtube;-e_3Cg9GZFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_3Cg9GZFU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Good Morning.... beautiful blue cheese has me buzzin.... 

Cloudy and over cast, probably going to rain soon. Feeling all mellow so here is the fabulous Steve Perry & Journey

[video=youtube;nlKrDQS9JAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlKrDQS9JAU[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

Good morning RIU. weekend is finally here. gotta crank up the smoker this morning and put a shoulder on. But first I'm gonna crank up this piece of a joint I woke up with. Y'all have a good one
[video=youtube;hlPGyVmFGvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlPGyVmFGvw&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

When the music's over,

[video=youtube;jLAr-WlxMZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLAr-WlxMZY[/video]

turn out the light.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Good morning RIU. weekend is finally here. gotta crank up the smoker this morning and put a shoulder on. But first I'm gonna crank up this piece of a joint I woke up with. Y'all have a good one
> [video=youtube;hlPGyVmFGvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlPGyVmFGvw&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EvlMunkee again.



Love me some Luther and Cody! Saw them live several times now they are bad ass





*


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EvlMunkee again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too! I was out of town so I missed the picnic this year but maybe next.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Always wanted to hit up the picnic! 

Gotten darker here, rain is on the way. Not fond of storms so I'm just hitting some more exodus cheese. It really is so stinkalicious and buzz inducing.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

didn't think it was gonna rain here but it fekked around and rained an inch in about 5 minutes. Barbecue is on hold for a bit


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ey-AmU6Nbgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey-AmU6Nbgk[/video]


Boom! That's the spot. Neighbor hooked me up with a strong floral bouquete indica, with a heavy almost tropical fruit flavor.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Got breakfast cooking and rain is pouring down. Hubs is high as a kite watching a 3 stooges marathon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Got breakfast cooking and rain is pouring down. Hubs is high as a kite watching a 3 stooges marathon.



yuk, yuk, yuk, love the stooges!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

gm riu. well the whole house is still asleep soo its just me and this blunt i didnt finish last night cus i got drunk and passed out.

wakey wakey....bakie bakie


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Boom! That's the spot. Neighbor hooked me up with a strong floral bouquete indica, with a heavy almost tropical fruit flavor.


I like Rob Zombie! I prefer the classics, ha!
[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]

It's not loud enough until you hear your cilia yelling, uncle!


----------



## Krspies (Aug 3, 2013)

well I thought I was gonna get up and bake my brain but late last night while I was visiting and saying goodbye to a friend who is moving away, my hubby smoked all the shit! WTF! then he gets up and leaves at 5:30 this morning and I ain't got no shit. I can't wait until harvest. ggggrrrrrr


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

Krspies said:


> well I thought I was gonna get up and bake my brain but late last night while I was visiting and saying goodbye to a friend who is moving away, my hubby smoked all the shit! WTF! then he gets up and leaves at 5:30 this morning and I ain't got no shit. I can't wait until harvest. ggggrrrrrr


Mine won't touch my pot LOL! If I were you I'd use this as an excuse to guilt him into a bigger light, just sayin' and welcome to RIU. Post a pic and make a LOT of friends. We are a friendly bunch.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

oh no he DIDN'T!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Mine won't touch my pot LOL! If I were you I'd use this as an excuse to guilt him into a bigger light, just sayin' and welcome to RIU. Post a pic and make a LOT of friends. We are a friendly bunch.


Dude, come on... I mean, I'm steppin' on UB when I fuck with 'em. And, yer totally stompin' on me, right there. I thought I got to give the really good advice that's actually really bad. 

By the way [video=youtube;BvsMPOfblfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg[/video]

No school, like old school. I probably shouldn't have burned that last one, I have to go to work.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Krspies said:


> well I thought I was gonna get up and bake my brain but late last night while I was visiting and saying goodbye to a friend who is moving away, my hubby smoked all the shit! WTF! then he gets up and leaves at 5:30 this morning and I ain't got no shit. I can't wait until harvest. ggggrrrrrr


Mine knocked my jar of gumby style bubble hash off the table and broke it. I could save very little because of the glass fragments. 

I had to just freaking take deep breaths and go start a new garden. All my hard work thrown in the trash.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dude, come on... I mean, I'm steppin' on UB when I fuck with 'em. And, yer totally stompin' on me, right there. I thought I got to give the really good advice that's actually really bad.
> 
> By the way ....snip.......
> 
> No school, like old school. I probably shouldn't have burned that last one, I have to go to work.


Ummm bong you say? Yes I, rather unselfishly, took a bong to the prefrontal cortex, again, in an attempt to further science. I am replicating the phenomenon experienced last night. What you may refer to as the debauch. My plan is succeeding. My executive functions are now on holiday, hallelujah, they don't get out often.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone up for a ride in my van?...have a good day all!

[video=youtube;Doj8xy9OfHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doj8xy9OfHw[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Aug 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Mine won't touch my pot LOL! If I were you I'd use this as an excuse to guilt him into a bigger light, just sayin' and welcome to RIU. Post a pic and make a LOT of friends. We are a friendly bunch.


Thanks for the welcome! I've been posting some pics but I'm still learning my around this site so I'm trying to keep my posts to a minimum so I can find them again LOL


we share. we have always shared. Once in a blue moon he does this and it makes me want to kill him. One of these days they will find his body buried in a hole in the backyard and I am going to be hauled off to prison. LOL let me tell you about the time I set his underarm hair on fire 




EvlMunkee said:


> oh no he DIDN'T!!!



Oh yes he DID!




2rollingstoned said:


> Mine knocked my jar of gumby style bubble hash off the table and broke it. I could save very little because of the glass fragments.
> 
> 
> I had to just freaking take deep breaths and go start a new garden. All my hard work thrown in the trash.



Oh no! did you cry? I would have cried and then murdered and then grown for therapy. LOL


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah I was a big old cry baby over some other more important shit earlier in the week. I had to literally just get away because I really felt some rage. That's when I knew I just needed to go dig in the dirt and occupy my mind. I strive for peace these days. Just want some peace.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning Fellow Bakers! Hope you all have a great Sunday!

Elton John & Leon Russell keeping me company this morning 

[video=youtube;oSuhByb5L1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSuhByb5L1w[/video]


----------



## Curtis Lowe (Aug 4, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> oh no he DIDN'T!!!



I bet he did. But you never know


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning RIU, let's get it started. 

[video=youtube;IDZqmF3zS04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZqmF3zS04[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning my friends
[video=youtube_share;LRGA3CPp6hI]http://youtu.be/LRGA3CPp6hI[/video]


----------



## 420God (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning RIU! Right back to work again this morning.

[video=youtube;5dbEhBKGOtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dbEhBKGOtY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;MhmrnYbIVqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhmrnYbIVqs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning. I feel great today! Started baking a couple hours ago, and still going strong. What a beautiful day....

[video=youtube;5r5_gqP8x5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r5_gqP8x5k[/video]


----------



## past times (Aug 4, 2013)

Got a caramel macciato for breakfast instead of normal coffee. Damn these are good. So is the bubble hash that is going with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZKq2ptu7qw

How do you actually put the video up?


----------



## Krspies (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Morning RIU. I'm starting the day off packing my bong with some white widow bud. yummmmm!

[video=youtube;YOZjaqHioro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOZjaqHioro[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Good morning RIU, let's get it started.
> 
> [video=youtube;IDZqmF3zS04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZqmF3zS04[/video]


TAKE OFF YOUR BRA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [video=youtube;MhmrnYbIVqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhmrnYbIVqs[/video]


Love this song so much, haven't heard it in ages!! 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.



*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 4, 2013)

Still going..........I am really enjoying not doing anything at all (other than packing my bowl and listening to tunes) even though there is so much to be done. 

[video=youtube;8lCMUkqpI7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCMUkqpI7o[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 5, 2013)

Good morning! ..even if it is a monday
[video=youtube;RDnlU6rPfwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDnlU6rPfwY&list=PLA1B6E4293EFEC7F8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 5, 2013)

past times said:


> Got a caramel macciato for breakfast instead of normal coffee. Damn these are good. So is the bubble hash that is going with it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZKq2ptu7qw
> 
> How do you actually put the video up?


Click on the film strip icon in the reply box


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Love this song so much, haven't heard it in ages!!
> .snip........


LOL thanks! I just got reminded of it the other day.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 5, 2013)

*Shu Ba Da Du Ma Ma Ma Ma
[video=youtube_share;7LeU7yGdiBc]http://youtu.be/7LeU7yGdiBc[/video]*


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;Ko1qhj9e4u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko1qhj9e4u0[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Aug 5, 2013)

its too fucking early 


[video=youtube;coAEiwhejgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coAEiwhejgo[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Aug 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [video=youtube;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


Dude! I love that song and I could SO  that! love a dude with shaggy long hair. delicious.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Running behind posting but today's wake and bake started off with some really good bag seed I got lucky with and a chunk o hash in my pipe... 

Leslie West and Slash - Mudflap Mama

[video=youtube;6l15H4c-kWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l15H4c-kWY[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning my peoples! After a busy day yesterday i'm gonna take today off to pause and reflect. Some OG18 should help with that
[video=youtube;klbRQ4JbIzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klbRQ4JbIzY&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]
cowabunga dude!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2013)

.....Some one called in sick, now I have to go in and work.

Morning all, Have a good one!

[video=youtube;sI_NfsoCopI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI_NfsoCopI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ELjj5HBwTu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELjj5HBwTu4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

Morning bakers, little bluesy here today
[video=youtube_share;ye2N_2ce3QE]http://youtu.be/ye2N_2ce3QE[/video]
This or Zeppelin's version?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 6, 2013)

_little ole band from texas_
I'd love to party with these old dudes!
[video=youtube;ai-aLzd5imI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai-aLzd5imI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;91Ml5XPArPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Ml5XPArPY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bakers, little bluesy here today
> 
> This or Zeppelin's version?


zeps!
[video=youtube;EUOxFHo8BHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUOxFHo8BHg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> _little ole band from texas_
> I'd love to party with these old dudes!


I was at that concert. Around 12 hours of incredible. Best concert event of my life.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 6, 2013)

Chiceh, welcome back! Haven't seen you in a while!

Ok, I do not accept the decision you two have made. I reject your reality, and substitute my own. Use logic. Oh, and, if you PM me to take this down, I will... As long as everyone plays nice again. No fuckin' up the playground.

[video=youtube;4xmckWVPRaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Aug 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Chiceh, welcome back! Haven't seen you in a while!
> 
> Ok, I do not accept the decision you two have made. I reject your reality, and substitute my own. Use logic. Oh, and, if you PM me to take this down, I will... As long as everyone plays nice again. No fuckin' up the playground.
> 
> [video=youtube;4xmckWVPRaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI[/video]


I hope you don't take it down this was the anthem of my youth! lol


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 6, 2013)

Erniedytn said:


> Wish I could have wake-n-baked this morning. I couldn't come to work and actually be serious with these ppl on the phone if I was blowed. Our holiday is next Monday---Memorial Day---Yay no work all stoned!!!!


I work on the fones all day, talking to blokes all round the US/Canada/Guam/PR. My friend, i CANNOT STOMACH speaking to the 99.% of blithering idiots all day UNLESS I'm zooted.
Everyday. A hundred calls a day. 100 imbeciles pining about this or that, not able to comprehend logical or deductive thought processes. I would probably strangle myself with the fone cord, if i didn't have a bowl waiting for me in the car for lunch. TRUTH.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;z9FmOc0ofGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9FmOc0ofGc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;CdDJt1ylrp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdDJt1ylrp4[/video]


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning RIU! 

[video=youtube;IcrbM1l_BoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcrbM1l_BoI[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;NNQ58zV-WkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNQ58zV-WkI[/video]

Some old school goth. Was listening to Danzig, and this just crept into my brain.

Finish this bowl, and it's off to work!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 9, 2013)

2am wake'n'bake

smoking some compressed kief


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;EfdFkCXlni0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfdFkCXlni0[/video]

I just got home from work. I'm calling this "wake and bake"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

Coffee, waking and baking with Joe Bonamassa "Feelin good"

[video=youtube;o8RoW-AEG40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8RoW-AEG40[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 9, 2013)

Good Morning everyone! Let's start this friday out right It's some sativa bubble hash for me.Hope all you wake n bakers are _alright _this morning
[video=youtube;HKBVBn-Qzq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKBVBn-Qzq0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;pafY6sZt0FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## 420God (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I smoked too much last night, things are kind of a blur. 

Coffee's going down great this morning. Take it easy today RIU! 

[video=youtube;8Xo8At6XEqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xo8At6XEqE[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 10, 2013)

Smoked too much??? Impossible! As long as you remember to breathe oxygen here n there.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Good morning riu. Another weekend is here! I felt like crap all day yesterday at work, but feel wonderful this morning. i guess if I have to have a day to not feel so hot, I would rather it be a work day instead of a weekend day. There are not enough weekend days per week to waste by feeling like crap. 

Time to bake! Hope everybody's having a good one...

[video=youtube;PUhIEEwSSSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUhIEEwSSSo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I don't know bakers but I think I like pot 
[video=youtube_share;h_5q0n2mDR8]http://youtu.be/h_5q0n2mDR8[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Aug 10, 2013)

Good morning everyone! I'm hitting some white widow this morning, getting geared up to get off my butt and get super busy. I'm throwing a surprise going away luau for my daughter today so in in that vein...

[video=youtube;w_DKWlrA24k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_DKWlrA24k[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad you are feeling better Talon.
I've been smoking on a fresh batch of Durban Cookies, sadly my posting abilities fail miserably when I do. So, I'm posting now.
Gonna burn one, and have the dog take me for a walk.

Happy Sunday All!

[video=youtube;nIiAdnJkMAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIiAdnJkMAE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2013)

I wanna try Durban cookies!!! 

Lenny Kravitz - I build this garden for us

[video=youtube;yRthikAgWQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRthikAgWQw[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 12, 2013)

Good morning bakers! hope you all had a good weekend. I enjoyed mine when it wasn't raining.
[video=youtube;wmoByboj88Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmoByboj88Y&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]
Have a good day friends


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;XIX0ZDqDljA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIX0ZDqDljA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;xJJsoquu70o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;zMFtkubNF4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMFtkubNF4Q[/video]

Morning all!

The g/f made a batch of "Hash Pecan Bars" last night. Man they good, but I'm not sure if it was the hash or the sugar and butter but I slept very well.

Just waiting for the fog to clear, it's looking to be a great day!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 12, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> [video=youtube;zMFtkubNF4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMFtkubNF4Q[/video]
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> ...


That sounds good! got a formula for those??


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> That sounds good! got a formula for those??


First off you need a supply of Atorvastatin to keep the blood flowing.

I'll ask her for the recipe, as for the hash, it was the left overs from last harvest, I didn't weigh it out but there was about a 1-1/2 tablespoons of hash.
(she's at the gym working her portion off).


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 12, 2013)

Last time I tried edibles it was a little weird. Not that I got too high but it interferes with one of my meds I think. I want to try it again though. I do miss that rocket ship ride you get off of medibles. I've got a lot of leftover hash in the drawer that I'll never smoke as long as I keep getting new stuff. May as well cook it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Last time I tried edibles it was a little weird. Not that I got too high but it interferes with one of my meds I think. I want to try it again though. I do miss that rocket ship ride you get off of medibles. I've got a lot of leftover hash in the drawer that I'll never smoke as long as I keep getting new stuff. May as well cook it.


Betty Crocker cookie mix is a good end for leftover hash.

If you get the chance, Auntie Dolores makes a "Carmel Popcorn" that never fails me. ($12)
and Palliative health in San Jose makes their own lollypops for ($eight)
as well as Red Eye Bakery out of Santa Cruz, their brownies are mostly sativa and very upbeat.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 12, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Betty Crocker cookie mix is a good end for leftover hash.
> 
> If you get the chance, Auntie Dolores makes a "Carmel Popcorn" that never fails me. ($12)
> and Palliative health in San Jose makes their own lollypops for ($eight)
> as well as Red Eye Bakery out of Santa Cruz, their brownies are mostly sativa and very upbeat.


I wish I could just go down and buy some. It's just not that easy here in the middle of the red states. Haven't made brownies since the 60s but we always got duncan hines double fudge and dumped the whole bag in after we rolled out the seed and stems on a frisbee. times have changed huh? I do have about 20 pounds of pecans though and plenty of hash so the hash bars sounded like just the ticket!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2013)

A red state? well damn, for some reason I thought you are from the bay area. Sorry

she made it back.... The only changes she made was using coconut sugar and she put the hash in with the butter as she was mixing the crust.

Ingredients
Crust:
1 1/2 sticks (3/4 cup) cold unsalted butter, cubed, plus more for dish
1 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2/3 cup light brown sugar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Filling:
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, softened
1 cup light brown sugar
Pinch salt
1/3 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
3 cups coarsely chopped pecans
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Line a 13 by 9-inch baking dish with foil allowing an overhang about 2 inches off the sides. Butter the foil.

In a food processor, blend together flour, sugar, butter and salt until the mixture resembles coarse sand. Add 2 tablespoons cold water and mix until the dough just holds together. Press dough into bottom of buttered baking dish and bake in oven until golden in color, about 20 to 25 minutes.

Meanwhile, make the filling. In a stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment, add the butter, brown sugar and a pinch of salt and mix on medium speed until light and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Add the corn syrup, flour and pecans and mix until just combined. Spread the filling over the baked crust and bake until golden brown, about 30 to 35 minutes. Remove the dish from the oven and allow it to cool completely in the pan.

Remove from pan by pulling up the foil sides and putting it on a cutting board. Cut bars in desired size with a sharp knife and arrange them on a serving tray. Can be stored in an airtight container up to 2 days.

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/claire-robinson/pecan-bars-recipe/index.html?oc=linkback


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice!* Thanks *Grandpapy! got the recipe...got the hash.... now just lemme look around for a girlfriend that can cook. That may take longer

wish I could rep ya...


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

Better late than never eh...
[video=youtube_share;ZzDXU_AcsW8]http://youtu.be/ZzDXU_AcsW8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 13, 2013)

Give it a try... I'd have never listened to just the song, but it's on the CD. 
Lzzy Haie (of Halestorm fame) sings with Device (a group fronted by the singer for Disturbed) redoing Ozzy and Lita doing "close my eyes forever."

[video=youtube;eGuPViQChR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuPViQChR0[/video]

Neighbor hooked me up with some good indica, Wake and bake makes the hand not ache.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;tczU6OWoUkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczU6OWoUkI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_VhbQFfzTPQ]http://youtu.be/_VhbQFfzTPQ[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning RIU! I'm super busy this week. we have 2 days of packing left to move my daughter off to college. Nevertheless it's always a reefer day 

This video cracks me up but it is not Cheech and Chong. Still funny shite though...

[video=youtube;S6-OgWDGoIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6-OgWDGoIY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

Take time with a wounded hand 
'Cause it likes to heal

[video=youtube;sT1DdO3SISg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT1DdO3SISg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 15, 2013)

...I didn't read the note to self note I made. Rockstar Kush it is...well, was -.-

[video=youtube;4A2xppnrO6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A2xppnrO6o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Found a sequel to the vid I posted in this thread way back. Wish I could find better HD footage, but still had me rolling.

That weight bench at the minute mark...lol

[video=youtube;afP5xOxS6L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afP5xOxS6L8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

Hub is always telling me slow down I move to fast  He's maintenance, I should listen. Life is 90% maintenance  gotta dial in burn rate .....

[video=youtube;VqU9PqIhuIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqU9PqIhuIY[/video]


----------



## ililweeze (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't wait till I can wake and bake! I'm stuck with midnite bowls in my parents house, but I think it may be soon hahaha


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Coffee and Caramel Ice, glad it's Friday and I hope you all have a groovy weekend


Ray LaMontagne - Crazy

[video=youtube;6mEfDSP4g_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mEfDSP4g_U[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;DelhLppPSxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY[/video]

Official video, I could really see this lining up for Game of Thrones...

I'm baked enough to go get some welding done. Happy Saturday (lets try this 90 hour a week * 2 week shit, again.) I have some bad ass neoprene gloves, chemical protective, padded, heat protection layer (I fixed the kettle with 'em on, yesterday, had to get that bitch back up to 400, and was outta molta!)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8X3ACToii0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [video=youtube;e8X3ACToii0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/video]


Never heard those guys, not bad


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DqLysVUDlq4]http://youtu.be/DqLysVUDlq4[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

gm riu.. blaze it up
[video=youtube_share;gf_9oyfl-gA]http://youtu.be/gf_9oyfl-gA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning All! 
It's nice to have a second chance.....
[video=youtube;pLUCoS1JiyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLUCoS1JiyY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2A4Km5PTu5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A4Km5PTu5o[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning all!! Today is tile day in Hat Creek.. Maybe a little fishing at noon.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fqFUmo8VVg0]http://youtu.be/fqFUmo8VVg0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning all!! Today is tile day in Hat Creek.. Maybe a little fishing at noon.


What are you tiling? Sounds like work.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

morning RIU
[video=youtube;PZwm9KS-7p8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZwm9KS-7p8[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZX3JpjXUoWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX3JpjXUoWA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Speaking of work, time to go water off the mountain bike again...after I load it onto the car rack.

We need rain...happy day!

[video=youtube;Z-es4Q8AJaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-es4Q8AJaU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning guys,
[video=youtube;TBQZsMnGOZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBQZsMnGOZM[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;7JA9Hfx4TVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JA9Hfx4TVQ[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ~damned two-vid rule~


*You must spread some* etc.

[video=youtube;3aGBXrJ6e34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aGBXrJ6e34[/video]


----------



## ililweeze (Aug 21, 2013)

Just woke up still high from lact night. Ima go to my buddies house and pick up my stash in a couple hours i Guess its considered a wake and bake cus im still high but like a morning high from waking up


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ep7W89I_V_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YzfwtX2kgOA]http://youtu.be/YzfwtX2kgOA[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 21, 2013)

Morning all, short work day today. God I hate going to work in Hat Creek theres all that fishing!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 21, 2013)

I need to kick start 'my' Monday.
[video=youtube;U_qHU_6Ofc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2013)

im an insomniac, fucking AYE


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> im an insomniac, fucking AYE


Try more aerobic exercise. I'm running, swimming and pushing daily and by 7 PM I'm dead until 4 AM when it begins all over again..... sigh..... I sort of miss insomnia.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's raining, no more haulin' my ass to the woods for a while...now I can screw off all day!
[video=youtube;0cdz8mXyWbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cdz8mXyWbk[/video]

Happy day all!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2013)

Where do we go when we just don't know
And how do we relight the flame when it's cold
Why do we dream when our thoughts mean nothing
And when will we learn to control

[video=youtube;2A4Km5PTu5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A4Km5PTu5o[/video]

I need serenity
In a place where I can hide
I need serenity
Nothing changes, days go by ..........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 22, 2013)

Good morning, work again today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Good morning, work again today.


The pressure worrying weather or not your bait is still on the hook.... Remember stress is a killer!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;oO-59By1_Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO-59By1_Rg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Good morning, work again today.


Last time I fished was off the Ft. Lauderdale FL pier, had a rig set-up and hooked a mackerel...

Then along came a huge tarpon, left me nothing but the head.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Last time I fished was off the Ft. Lauderdale FL pier, had a rig set-up and hooked a mackerel...
> 
> Then along came a huge *tampon*, left me nothing but the head.


For some reason ^^^^^^^^^ that is how I read it... I'm still laughing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> For some reason ^^^^^^^^^ that is how I read it... I'm still laughing.


More fishing...

[video=youtube;BHcL40ALOJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHcL40ALOJ8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

More fishing humor...

[video=youtube;84bBzAxLXFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84bBzAxLXFY[/video]

I'll stop now.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 22, 2013)

Bakers let there be...
[video=youtube_share;98I85ceICRM]http://youtu.be/98I85ceICRM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Still two mins before noon.... wake and bake with caramel ice!

[video=youtube;TJHNprDbG-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJHNprDbG-k[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Aug 22, 2013)

that aint music, THIS is music

[video=youtube;e2QKlmMT8II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2QKlmMT8II[/video]


2CHAAAIIINNZZZZZZZ

pull up 2tha scene witma ceilin missin!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat and to each their own. I personally wouldn't walk out in the yard to hear that shit if he was giving a free concert out there but you seem to dig it so party on dear.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Try more aerobic exercise. I'm running, swimming and pushing daily and by 7 PM I'm dead until 4 AM when it begins all over again..... sigh..... I sort of miss insomnia.


I think its cause i take a few nap during the day after i do a bunch or eat a bunch. Also I feel so lonely at night sleeping alone, wake up and feel like im missing someone.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ....snip......Also I feel so lonely at night sleeping alone, wake up and feel like im missing someone.


[video=youtube;sc5iTNVEOAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5iTNVEOAg[/video]

What I mean is this was why I spent many a youthful night alone .. not implying you .. this one is all me.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EB9tqgdCt5I]http://youtu.be/EB9tqgdCt5I[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SswXJX6X-ow]http://youtu.be/SswXJX6X-ow[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Enjoying a caramel ice doobie listening to Doobie Brothers. Good morning world, hope all my fellow bakers have an incredible day!

[video=youtube;COE4JSJO1M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COE4JSJO1M4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hbLx24IfR2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbLx24IfR2g[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;LU2TLoNczvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU2TLoNczvQ[/video]

I finally turned up my old knife shoulder harness (pocket of old helmet bag LOL). I carry in a back reverse cross draw. Anyway I'm upstairs getting into my shoes, loading my knives and brushing my teeth and yes hair. 

So hub is laying in bed, nude, and moves a little I'm all  he sleepily puts his arm out feels me, the harness and my butt, then he says... that's illegal hun, run along and have fun ! So now I'm like  and .

Ahhh this morning's run is brought to you by the letter R.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Enjoying a caramel ice doobie listening to Doobie Brothers. Good morning world, hope all my fellow bakers have an incredible day!
> 
> [video=youtube;COE4JSJO1M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COE4JSJO1M4[/video]


I love the doozie bros! And this thread! Something magical happens when you kick start your day with some good tunes and good ganj.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2013)

Melancholy type of day, it feels like a monday.....it will change.
[video=youtube;VA35Oozc8NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA35Oozc8NM[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's another great hit on this Friday riu rock block weekend

[video=youtube_share;klKCeFDnDiI]http://youtu.be/klKCeFDnDiI[/video]


----------



## match box (Aug 24, 2013)

Good morning riu. Very early morning for me I can't sleep so I'm trying a little GSC to put me back to sleep. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nothing like waking up with _'Whorehound'_ in your Bowl.... carry on...


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jzrUqAtUcpU]http://youtu.be/jzrUqAtUcpU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2013)

Was watching a buddies grow video on the tube where he referred to one of his ladies as the frostitute lol! what a wonderful name!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 24, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Was watching a buddies grow video on the tube where he referred to one of his ladies as the frostitute lol! what a wonderful name!View attachment 2789665


dude I laughed pretty hard when I saw this. Hahahaha frostitute!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll bake, but it's too early to wake.

[Video] White Noise..... [video}


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;J6xA-Tc7sb0]http://youtu.be/J6xA-Tc7sb0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 24, 2013)

Good morning riu....I am so happy the weekend has finally arrived. Whatever you do today, I hope you have an excellent time doing it.

[video=youtube;iIb34oA7Q-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIb34oA7Q-Q[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well bout the time I have to go to work so gotta get some of this in the mix!

[video=youtube_share;NNojdoI_D_M]http://youtu.be/NNojdoI_D_M[/video]


----------



## 420God (Aug 24, 2013)

Good Morning RIU!!! 

Own today, make it yours! 

[video=youtube;bek1y2uiQGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bek1y2uiQGA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 24, 2013)

Good morning my friends, there's something about Stevie's voice that no matter what she sings it sounds like it's been marinated in whiskey, coated in sexy and sprinkled with pixie dust.
[video=youtube_share;2RoxqUD7JV4]http://youtu.be/2RoxqUD7JV4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Was watching a buddies grow video on the tube where he referred to one of his ladies as the frostitute lol! what a wonderful name!


Sorry it's a terrible name. I just keep wincing..... this is precisely how big pharma will roll us up with the FDA.... I can see (really literally here), their PhD chemist saying to the FDA contact.. you know one of 'their' strains is called thunderfuck! Seriously we all know they are just talking about getting high. WE however are about medicine! (subtext: Because we call it cannabinoid #645 or Sativex or whatever the fucking company's dead serious name is).

We either get our fucking game on or they will own us. This is going down so much like the '30's opium wars I can't get my head around why everyone doesn't see it coming straight at them!



MojoRison said:


> Good morning my friends, there's something about Stevie's voice that no matter what she sings it sounds like it's been marinated in whiskey, coated in sexy and sprinkled with pixie dust.


Have you heard this one with her and Sheryl Crow?
[video=youtube;Pdnpng-gHAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdnpng-gHAE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking for some thing fer breakfast, eggs taters cheese bratwurst hummmmm.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

wuttup yall? i am. round 1 is already in the books. round two is being lit right.. now. what are yall smokin on this mornin?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Looking for some thing fer breakfast, *eggs cheese bratwurst* hummmmm.


I wub you!


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;k90nu9xDSAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k90nu9xDSAY[/video]

I've been awake, and baked. This is what I wake and baked to. give this one a chance. Best Avenged Sevenfold, in my opinion, yet. Has an "old metal/acid rock" sound.

EDIT: And, Breakfast consisted of mango oatmeal. Real oatmeal, not instant shit, and a fresh mango.


----------



## match box (Aug 25, 2013)

Good morning riu. I've been living with a friend that is a fishing nut. I've never had so much fish in my life. BBQ,smoked you name it I've eaten salmon almost every day. I don't think I'm getting any smarter if fish is brain food my brain must be dead. It may be that my smoked brain is too much for the salmon to help. 
My daughter got engaged to a very nice guy and there buying a house. I saw it yesterday it will need a little work but they all do. You want to make it your own place. I can't buy right now so I helped my daughter get her place and ill help as much as I can with the work that needs to be done. It will give me something to do also. You all have a great day.


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

Slow start today but I'm getting there. Good morning RIU!

[video=youtube;IsuVMdnF8A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsuVMdnF8A0[/video]


----------



## match box (Aug 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. You can feel fall in the air here. It's just a little cooler in the morning. Not much to do today. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. You can feel fall in the air here. It's just a little cooler in the morning. Not much to do today. I hope you all have a great day.


I'm glad to see you back a second time so soon. I was concerned about you.  Hopefully your life is becoming more stable. I've missed you here.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning all!
[video=youtube_share;IBcDEmNDYW8]http://youtu.be/IBcDEmNDYW8[/video]


----------



## match box (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm waken with a little agent orange this morning. Cup of joe and a bowl life is good. You all have a great day.


----------



## xGrimace (Aug 27, 2013)

YEEeeeeeeeeAAAAAAAAAAwwwwww nnnnnnnnnnn !


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;PRk0FT__0pE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRk0FT__0pE[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;u9MAg9E5K3w]http://youtu.be/u9MAg9E5K3w[/video]

Morning!


----------



## match box (Aug 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's raining cats and dogs here. My friend left at 4AM to go fishing. I'm glad he likes fishing so much but I'm getting a little tired of salmon. I didn't think I would ever say that. I hope the sun is shinning where ever you are. Have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;d-qwJoFQ3qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-qwJoFQ3qo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

Classical musing frames this morning's dew 
[video=youtube_share;kmibLFDbrwU]http://youtu.be/kmibLFDbrwU[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 28, 2013)

How is everyone this wonderful morning

[video=youtube_share;uAE6Il6OTcs]http://youtu.be/uAE6Il6OTcs[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;KA6R1DMb-Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA6R1DMb-Z8[/video]


----------



## StoneyRob (Aug 28, 2013)

So this morning after wake'n'bake i started thinking of my finance and stuff. As i have no job and have been kinda just chillin and partying whole summer i started googlin n stuff and somehow ended up on that site http://tiny.cc/dfkj2w Anyone know if this is worth a try? Looks like a nice fella. And btw Breaking Bads last episode was killer. Also if anybody has any good business plans shoot them  Have a nice toke


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2013)

Woke up late on my "Monday" so it's a lunch break and bake,
lunch being the last of the hash pecan bars. Should be good to go 
In about 50 mins.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2013)

Morning All! Hope yours is a good one.
[video=youtube;I3sNHiu_FsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3sNHiu_FsU[/video]


----------



## match box (Aug 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. I had dinner at a friends last night and we drank 2 bottles of wine. I'm having a little trouble getting started this morning. You have a great day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 29, 2013)

match box said:


> getting a little tired of salmon..


wish I had that problem.ummmmmmmm boy fresh salmon!!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NpHH8CF9ZoY]http://youtu.be/NpHH8CF9ZoY[/video]


morning riu!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

sigh... maintenance is taking it for a late departure! Flight plan filed, clearance read back, yuke uncoupled, and we are taxing to the active, throttle to the firewall and flaps at 20..... rolling....

[video=youtube;IasCZL072fQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasCZL072fQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Off to water again...summer is reminding me of that movie Groundhog Day where one day simply melds into the next. I've even named the deer who have been napping right next to plants since May without even taking a nibble. Good thing too, I'd have shot them...then made venison jerky.

Happy day!

[video=youtube;yjJL9DGU7Gg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> sigh... maintenance is taking it for a late departure! Flight plan filed, clearance read back, yuke uncoupled, and we are taxing to the active, throttle to the firewall and flaps at 20..... rolling....
> 
> [video=youtube;IasCZL072fQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasCZL072fQ[/video]


This is command central you are clear for takeoff proceed to runway b, we will see ya on the other side.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

Good morning bakers. There's beautiful weather here, it's going to be a great day!

[video=youtube;KdhqbINYpME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdhqbINYpME[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 29, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Good morning bakers. There's beautiful weather here, it's going to be a great day!
> 
> [video=youtube;KdhqbINYpME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdhqbINYpME[/video]



Weather is awsome where I'm at too! Def a good day to b alive, Lets make the most of it! Life's a garden you gotta dig it!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 29, 2013)

Ibuprofen and Granddaddy Purple, that's how it goes today for the old Millwright guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2013)

StoneyRob said:


> So this morning after wake'n'bake i started thinking of my finance and stuff. As i have no job and have been kinda just chillin and partying whole summer i started googlin n stuff and somehow ended up on that site http://tiny.cc/dfkj2w Anyone know if this is worth a try? Looks like a nice fella. And btw Breaking Bads last episode was killer. Also if anybody has any good business plans shoot them  Have a nice toke


I have this persistent mental image that says Men's Wearhouse. If yer gonna wear a suit around here, I recommend 
a) natural fiber
b) tailored


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2013)

A friend turned me onto this
I thank goodness for friends.

[video=youtube;sc5iTNVEOAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5iTNVEOAg[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there a thread for smoking right before sleep? Reverse wake ande bake, as it were? That's what Im doin right nZzzz...


----------



## match box (Aug 30, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's a little too early hash plant x Albert Walker will put me back to sleep for an hour or 2. I'm going to wait on the coffee till late or the smoke won't help. You all have a great day. Oh it's Fri also have a great weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;1B89Osfj8dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B89Osfj8dg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning my fellow bakers, confession time...this song has actually brought me to tears.
[video=youtube_share;auf_kXVZ5MM]http://youtu.be/auf_kXVZ5MM[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ySzrJ4GRF7s]http://youtu.be/ySzrJ4GRF7s[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning all, I must be dreaming, 
Britain refuses to side with the US in Syria, 
Pot laws in the hands of the State, Gay couples get the same rights. 

[video=youtube;ww13CWY1Ewg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww13CWY1Ewg[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WM8bTdBs-cw]http://youtu.be/WM8bTdBs-cw[/video]

they may have drank themselves into oblivion but man could Metallica rock back in the day!


----------



## match box (Aug 30, 2013)

Good morning again. A little more sleep and coffee with agent orange and I'm up for the day. The sun is coming out its going to be a good weekend.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 30, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning again. A little more sleep and coffee with agent orange and I'm up for the day. The sun is coming out its going to be a good weekend.


I'm growing an Agent O. shes stacking real nice, a little thin but filling in with bud sites. Oh JOY!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

wake n bake @ 4:20am.. *yawn, coffee plz


----------



## RPM371 (Aug 31, 2013)

Good morning RIU!
[video=youtube;qj8kMmUxkSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj8kMmUxkSE[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;A0S9ck12Cd0]http://youtu.be/A0S9ck12Cd0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;NRnu_BH-Zf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRnu_BH-Zf4[/video]

Happy Saturday everyone! 
I'm striving to do something nice today.


----------



## match box (Aug 31, 2013)

Good morning riu. Coffee hash plant and the sun coming up its going to be a good day. I guess this is the end of summer Labor Day weekend. Enjoy and have a great day.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 31, 2013)

rise n shine muufuccas! been up since 4 smokin d erb and workin on a new track. feelin amped this mornin. smokes up!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

....... 
Don't hide your mistakes
'Cause they'll find you, burn you
Then he said

If you want to get out alive
Whoa-oh, run for your life

[video=youtube;hpbZMZm0kbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpbZMZm0kbE[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 1, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be a nice day here. That first bowl of the day and a cup of coffee sets the day off right. You all have a great day.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

coffee, bowl, bic, bagel.. time for my sunday fun day movies~ hhmm robocop trilogy or aliens


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 1, 2013)

It's a blue Sunday...smoking away a mild hangover.

[video=youtube;v1TtS1lSW_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1TtS1lSW_s[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ajvwsDnqHJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajvwsDnqHJc[/video]


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;ajvwsDnqHJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajvwsDnqHJc[/video]


Wow, nice. Dark, but I like it.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 1, 2013)

Bakers...Lose Yourself!!!!
[video=youtube_share;hO2wA0Te0wM]http://youtu.be/hO2wA0Te0wM[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 1, 2013)

since u posted em ima go smoke to him

but itll be the most awesome freestyle ever

[video=youtube;KwyOfqbP8JU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyOfqbP8JU[/video]

gets exponentially better but wait til after 1 min it warms up


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

I smoked a sativa and I knew better......
[video=youtube;xqds0B_meys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqds0B_meys[/video]

Now will someone please catch me and stop me from further posting tonight? Thank you!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 2, 2013)

Good morning RIU, another long weekend and Happy Labour Day. Did that summer fly bye as fast for you guys as it did for me?, WOW!.

[video=youtube;nkKuhAxcH7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkKuhAxcH7g[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;DXE9iVfQ4NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXE9iVfQ4NU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 2, 2013)

An appropriate tune for a Labor Day Monday...enjoy all!

[video=youtube;1DnBwdBhS3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DnBwdBhS3c[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 2, 2013)

Good morning riu. The sun is coming up but lots of clouds. Te summer did go by way to fast. First bowl of the day and some good coffee. I'm ready for the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 2, 2013)

Good day my friends
[video=youtube_share;An2a1_Do_fc]http://youtu.be/An2a1_Do_fc[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 3, 2013)

just chillin' 

[youtube]6NgBF35oroc[/youtube]


----------



## match box (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning riu. Our sun shine is gone and its raining. Oh well my pipe still works and the coffee is ready. You all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;xJcIjG9N1Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJcIjG9N1Qs[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ix-ObS1NU0w]http://youtu.be/Ix-ObS1NU0w[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gQ4px9Ri0Y0]http://youtu.be/gQ4px9Ri0Y0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Caramel ice and my new favorite two man band "The Cold Stares" .... they rocked my world last weekend before Rival Sons (who by the way were just frigging spectacular live). The Cold Stares are super nice in person too. Not felt like this since I saw the Black Keys the first time. These guys really are SUPER live!! 

peace and love to my awesome fellow bakers xo <3 

[video=youtube;_ngqjb30HG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ngqjb30HG0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah just one more... just dig them so much.... 

[video=youtube;BchmIHuKOxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BchmIHuKOxU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

My favorite touring rock band right now.... honestly they melted our faces off last weekend... incredibly powerful and they bring back OLD SCHOOL ROCK! 

Rival Sons - Sleepwalker

[video=youtube;7XDaPtu2qqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XDaPtu2qqs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Afternoon all!. 

20 years ago, I shattered my left tibia after falling off a motorcycle when drunk. While still on crutches, I attended a show headlined by Buddy Guy. During a band break, he ambled on over to the bar and asked me what happened...so I explained. He then somewhat lectured me on the dangers of drinking and driving...he was right too!. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!

[video=youtube;3TYWYDqr-TA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TYWYDqr-TA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;4ePAuy2GO1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ePAuy2GO1E[/video]

emm, Bakin and eggs.

Morning All!


----------



## match box (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning riu. Too early to get up so a little GSC and maybe a couple more hours of sleep. I have to get my MMJ card renewed today. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 4, 2013)

I have to re-new mine tomorrow.
morning all, reaching fo pipe...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I have to re-new mine tomorrow.
> morning all, reaching fo pipe...


damn me too! thanks for the reminder that is what I SHOULD be doing!

and good morning! 
[video=youtube;MwOchsxVuY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwOchsxVuY0[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

How is everyone this beautiful day!

[video=youtube_share;pDQ_EA5DJqI]http://youtu.be/pDQ_EA5DJqI[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 5, 2013)

Good morning riu. Got my MMJ card yesterday so I'm good for another year. In Washington you can only grow if ya have a MMJ card. 
I can hear the thunder. Is going to rain today. Good day to be inside. Coffee and a bowl of space dawg and I'm ready.
just saw a flash of lighting and the clap of thunder it's going to be a good one. You all have a great day.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Wakin and bakin baybee! Starbucks verona dark roast and some excellent white widow x big bud. Funkalicious flavor and taste with a nice "up and happy" type buzz. Two thumbs up!

Nice day outside with fairly low humidity for this time of year. Gotta work on some gardening things this afternoon and clean/organize the garden room. 

[video=youtube;arIIIbqNGpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arIIIbqNGpc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL 2rs I'm currently fighting over 60% in my grow room and we NEVER are above 20%!! I am not even prepared for this. Thank god I'm not in flower. I'm hoping the humidity breaks soon.

[video=youtube;c2Fnet0y9Ts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts[/video]

Trivia note, one of the guys in My Darkest Days looks almost exactly like CN! OK so you're a huge BIT taller! LOL. Neer you should really investigate his sense of style! Look what you could have hangin' off ya!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;f8hT3oDDf6c]http://youtu.be/f8hT3oDDf6c[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;zsHl99sX3sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsHl99sX3sw[/video]

Morning All!

Scored points with the gf last night when I got home last night and had to swap water heaters.
Got to see/ drive over the new Bay Bridge, dinner at Pluto's then...
I had no idea that plumbing was such a turn on for her. Must have been the butt crack.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

Good morning bakers, do you know of Roxy?
[video=youtube_share;10_QxxDT2KQ]http://youtu.be/10_QxxDT2KQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4wNknGIKkoA]http://youtu.be/4wNknGIKkoA[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 5, 2013)

Going to Redding all day shopping and re-upping the ole script.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VaUyJyPekJE]http://youtu.be/VaUyJyPekJE[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 6, 2013)

Good morning riu. Late night last night. Around 12 the thunder and lighting was right over the house. It woke me up it was so loud. It's going to be very wet day here. It looks like we're going to get as much rain in a few days as we would have for the hole month of Sept. glad I live in a house and not a tent in the woods. Lol You all have a good day.


----------



## Krspies (Sep 6, 2013)

Good morning everyone! I'm getting my buzz on this morning with some white rhino when I see this come across my facebook newsfeed. I HAD to snag it up and post it because I thought you guys would find it funnier than the mainstream straights on FB. LMAO!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

G'night RIU. I love you all.

[video=youtube;JeRa3RtBiIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU[/video]

OK well not all.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0qNFwM7SfPk]http://youtu.be/0qNFwM7SfPk[/video]

super late for work still had to take a min for wake n bake! Have a good day all!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;U5w_LhgLf5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5w_LhgLf5M[/video]

Morning All!

I was invited to work on my day off, and now wish I hadn't excepted...


----------



## Krspies (Sep 7, 2013)

Morning Rollers! I'm having a crap sale this morning. Ooops I mean yard sale. LOL have a great day everyone!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;8kNwvIEQsg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kNwvIEQsg0[/video]

Today is a scheduled down day. Hey dirtsurfr I went to LA yesterday and renewed mine. Enjoy!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;VNFglDcW7dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNFglDcW7dQ[/video]

First day off since the beginning of July. And, I get a whole fuckin' weekend! Sweet. And, Monday, I'll refocus myself on the move, finishing my dear old mum's house for market, and finding a job, since no one's taking up my travelling trim assistance business.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 7, 2013)

Got the script brought up my total to 104 ozs. per year. She asked if that was enough?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Got the script brought up my total to 104 ozs. per year. She asked if that was enough?


Well seeing there's 52 weeks in a year, it would seem they think you'll smoke 2yrs worth in just one...yep that's about right  if you smoke an oz a week that is.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 7, 2013)

Morning my friends. It's a rainy day and I feel like unplugging for a little bit.
[video=youtube_share;6wGlbYpBQdQ]http://youtu.be/6wGlbYpBQdQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mornin' all,

Today's to do list, chop down an indoor caramel candy kush and listen to reggae.

[video=youtube;ni46jBVh6XI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni46jBVh6XI[/video]

Happy day all!


----------



## match box (Sep 7, 2013)

Good morning riu. My iPad just didn't seam to work this morning so I'm late. Washington will only let ya grow 15 plants with your MMJ card none if you don't have that paper. You all have a great day.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2013)

Woke up sore as hell, gonna smoke till I see shit that's not there.

[video=youtube;WSWrepLjTKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSWrepLjTKc[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning riu. It was going to clear up this weekend but didn't happen. The coffee is hot and the weed is GSC and the morning is stoned. I like this quite time of day. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 8, 2013)

Couldn't get out of the rabbit mode last night....
guess I'll nap off and on during the games today .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Couldn't get out of the rabbit mode last night....
> guess I'll nap off and on during the games today .


Yes well next time you decide to bang on my cage with your.... oh never mind! LOL! promises promises...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone!
[video=youtube;A7ry4cx6HfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7ry4cx6HfY[/video]


----------



## Shawns (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm new to this section finding many good topics anyway,
I can't wake and bake or it ruins my day. I have to wait at least an hour or two


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

gm riu. for breakfast.... agent orange x white widow


so she says


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning All! 

Stating the day with my favorite Sativa.

[video=youtube;RQ45M1DTs9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ45M1DTs9o[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Stating the day with my favorite Sativa.


Feel the need to poison a few more girl scouts do you? LOL! epic stuff!
That girl scout poison


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 8, 2013)

*Another 3 weeks or so and I'm violating this Girl Scout 

*


----------



## slowbus (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^^DOB.........lol at least you're not doing it when its pre mature


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Another 3 weeks or so and I'm violating this Girl Scout
> *


Do you have gyro problems, specifically vertical, after imbibing? I almost went horizontal the first time. Then I got blue and purple on the edges of my vision! Reminded me of the old sativa's without the supra ventricular tachycardia! I even got some verapamil in case I had to convert LOL! Although I must admit I'm not shy about a precordial thump or three.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^DOB.........lol at least you're not doing it when its pre mature


It's that uncomfortable age. The age of consent to majority that throws me LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have gyro problems, specifically vertical, after imbibing? I almost went horizontal the first time. Then I got blue and purple on the edges of my vision! Reminded me of the old sativa's without the supra ventricular tachycardia! I even got some verapamil in case I had to convert LOL! Although I must admit I'm not shy about a precordial thump or three.


I used to quite often gave up the root of the cause and I do have to take Vasotech x 20mg daily but hopefully some day I'll be off those too!!
Matter fact I haven't taken them for 4 days oops....


----------



## slowbus (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel bad for my neighbors on Sunday mornings.I just listened to Shakedown Street and then Angel by JHendrix at an unbelievable level.WOW.Now I'm so hi I can't remember if I took my meds.Did I take 1,a 1/2 or did I get sidetracked entirely.A pill count won't help b/c I already lost track of that.
damn you wake n bake


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I used to quite often gave up the root of the cause and I do have to take Vasotech x 20mg daily but hopefully some day I'll be off those too!!
> Matter fact I haven't taken them for 4 days oops....


That reminds me....
Thanks


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have gyro problems, specifically vertical, after imbibing? I almost went horizontal the first time. Then I got blue and purple on the edges of my vision! Reminded me of the old sativa's without the supra ventricular tachycardia! I even got some verapamil in case I had to convert LOL! Although I must admit I'm not shy about a precordial thump or three.


Maybe that is a big part of my issue. I don't think about thumping until things are cordial.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe that is a big part of my issue. I don't think about thumping until things are cordial.


Could be. I can't tell you how many times the first time I met someone I slugged 'em in the chest. But I'm friendly like that.



dirtsurfr said:


> I used to quite often gave up the root of the cause and I do have to take Vasotech x 20mg daily but hopefully some day I'll be off those too!!
> Matter fact I haven't taken them for 4 days oops....


Oh geez! ACE inhibitors, I don't have high b/p but when my pain was really severe I was labile. So a friend of mine talked me into trying an ace inhibitor. Thought it was hysterically funny I spent 24 hours literally standing on my head in my recliner so I'd have some approximation of blood pressure. Still howls with laughter when I bring up it. Usually in response to trying to palm some other new drug off on me! LOL

On the rare occasion my b/p is up I swallow some inderal LOL!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> But I'm friendly like that.


 lol and then lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> lol and then lol.


Yeah you just WISH you could troll me with your chemistry rico suave you got goin'. hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah you just WISH you could troll me with your chemistry rico suave you got goin'. hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!


You don't react by the book! I'm suing the publisher! waaaah


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 8, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> I love how it kick starts you day.



Definitely can't say that for everyone.. make's my ass slouchy the rest of the day.
4:20 in the after noon is a good time.. then a nice beer around 5 when cotton mouth starts to set in. 
All i want in life. Oh.. and of course for my organs to hold up.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You don't react by the book! I'm suing the publisher! waaaah



0123456789


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EwPRm5UMe1A]http://youtu.be/EwPRm5UMe1A[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Monday morning fala la la la la...sunbiz gets to go bake his ass watering in the heat again...la la la la.

[video=youtube;yc9ABRTBDHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc9ABRTBDHY[/video]

Happy day all!


----------



## match box (Sep 9, 2013)

Good morning riu. That GSC is some damn good smoke. I have to see my lung Dr. Today I know he is not going to be happy that I started to smoke cigs again. Oh well my coffee is ready and my pipe is full. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 9, 2013)

Good morning bakers the fires are lit, so it's time take you higher
[video=youtube_share;-lHtYsMGuVU]http://youtu.be/-lHtYsMGuVU[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 10, 2013)

Good morning riu. Haven't started the coffee or smoked yet. I was reading about Sunnis flood. That sucks not something I would want to deal with.
im having coffee and some agent orange but I'm thinking about that mess she has to deal with today. I would come over and help but your too far away. Damn well maybe every one else have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mornin' all,

-The trees are drawing me near, and I know why...they are dry. So I stumble through the woods, and fumble for a joint.

B/C in this heat, I've got to stay high!

Happy Tuesday!!

[video=youtube;GEMuAnFH_lM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5A-4VGfx5lU]http://youtu.be/5A-4VGfx5lU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2013)

bowl, coffee, capt crunch, and number 2 ---another morning~ hehe


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;ehwSEVbBZl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehwSEVbBZl4[/video]

This is the song that just came on, as I'm re-chilling. I'm on a normal schedule, now! I go to bed at a reasonable time, and get up with the boss lady. Neighbor had drama, I let him crash on the couch, he called his ex from my phone, to tell her to drop his stuff at the upstairs neighbors (drama, yeah.) She kept calling back, and I had to use my angry voice. Going to be a shaky day now, adrenaline doesn't like to stop flowing, once it starts.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

Good day bakers...don't you just hate/love subdivisions
[video=youtube_share;MavlwR1z6hE]http://youtu.be/MavlwR1z6hE[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning riu. Is going to be a hot day here. Most likely the last hot day oh it will be warm but not hot. 91 today out of my comfort zone. Hot coffee and some hash plant to start the day. I hope Sunni is getting her place cleaned up. I'm thinking about ya kiddo wish I could help. Have a great day or as great a day as ya can.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning all I hope your day is better Sunni.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;EOyky6phb6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOyky6phb6Q[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mornin' peeps!

Looks like rain on the way, Yay!...day off!!. 

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning my fellow wake n bakers! Lets get this day a rolling eh!

[video=youtube_share;T9ozGsAtY28]http://youtu.be/T9ozGsAtY28[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3JoQYzn2J54]http://youtu.be/3JoQYzn2J54[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 11, 2013)

For me raw talent wins every time...no twerking here.
[video=youtube_share;WcM14Al83Ls]http://youtu.be/WcM14Al83Ls[/video]


----------



## Keep One Rolled (Sep 11, 2013)

Coffee is hot, medicine is strong. Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;vyYte-RVB1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyYte-RVB1E[/video]

Too much aggression and tension lately. Realized I haven't been to a sweat in almost 2 years. The boss lady hasn't smudged here. No wonder the dark place was creeping back in.


----------



## match box (Sep 12, 2013)

Good morning riu. Mojo that was great stuff. Minne there are some native flute makers around here the wood gives a warmer tone than silver and the sound of the water if that doesn't help you relax and float with some smoke nothing will.
its cooler this morning. I'll make some coffee after I hit the pipe. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 12, 2013)

Humping concrete all day, I'm gonna die...
Might as well spark one up.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9Eim_g7O-AY]http://youtu.be/9Eim_g7O-AY[/video]

how's it growin rui! Are you in?


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Humping concrete all day, I'm gonna die...
> Might as well spark one up.


Yea def have to spark one up for concrete work. Hope ya have a good day dirtsurfr!


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Sep 12, 2013)

back in high school either my mom would make me breakfast before or after i smoked or i went to my boy's place and ate there then we blaze one, cept i had to where my hat low or sunglasses cause my friends pops detests budheads. the best part of waking up is weed smoke filling your lungs.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 12, 2013)

In high school before I had my license, I would have my pops drop me off wait till he left and walk across the street to my buddies and get the morning burn in. My first hour teacher was cool and would poke fun at me and tell the class I had glaucoma. It's funny how my parents were totally against reefer but now they love it. My how things have changed.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

Good morning my friends as an insolent teenager this album crept inside my psyche and set up camp, eventually seeing the walls I myself had built...tearing them down I swore never to build such a thing again.
[video=youtube_share;xpxd3pZAVHI]http://youtu.be/xpxd3pZAVHI[/video]

I've owned this album in many of it's varied forms over the years, seeing Pink Floyd twice and Roger Waters perform it live I suggest this selection for it's overall quality.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 12, 2013)

A measly .02 of rain yesterday...I dream of the day watering is over. Better than humping concrete though I suppose.

Happy Day!

[video=youtube;XjBwAYIxUso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjBwAYIxUso[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 13, 2013)

Good morning all, almost done with the concrete whoopers!!!!
Coffee is so good this am! Starting the day with some Green crack.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;dqRRW9lKmEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqRRW9lKmEQ[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eq6X7hLhsmo]http://youtu.be/eq6X7hLhsmo[/video] Starting the morning with dark roast fair trade south American Arabica!~ My first puff is some bubble hash I made with a 1/2 oz of bubba kush nugs! Feeling the groove thia am here all and me likes!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5GzMx9CnhVk]http://youtu.be/5GzMx9CnhVk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy Friday!

Today's menu consists of Steely Dan and caramel candy kush...have a good one all!

[video=youtube;92zMMZWPyGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92zMMZWPyGE[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 13, 2013)

Good morning riu. I was up late last night I'm excited about this damn divorce coming to an end finally. I could be looking an other house by Nov. coffee and space dawg to start the day. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 13, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I was up late last night I'm excited about this damn divorce coming to an end finally. I could be looking an other house by Nov. coffee and space dawg to start the day. You all have a great weekend.


[video=youtube_share;_pcWbnQDMD0]http://youtu.be/_pcWbnQDMD0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;myTf3vF9pGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myTf3vF9pGY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;qD-Fmbg9kOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD-Fmbg9kOk[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Borrowed this one from my 70's thread, perfect tune to start the day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

[video=youtube;2iakRH-F3bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iakRH-F3bw[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]
Just one of those days... Smoking a bowl, just chillin'. Hatebreed led me to ST, and of course, Institutionalized? Here's a TRUE teen anthem!

(I do think he deserved at least SOME punishment for drinking Pepsi, though...)

(EDIT: Fuckin' video wouldn't change!)


----------



## hexthat (Sep 14, 2013)

you know your a pot head when you wake up and the first thing you do i smoke, i know im an alcoholic cause the first thing i did today is grab a beer take a swig then think of pot


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

Good morning and this is why I can't listen to Joplin.
[video=youtube;sTAMuSwbHaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTAMuSwbHaE[/video]

Here's the original by Buffy St. Marie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7PtDycHbiw


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 14, 2013)

For my friends
[video=youtube_share;dHb7_steTDU]http://youtu.be/dHb7_steTDU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and this is why I can't listen to Joplin.
> [video=youtube;sTAMuSwbHaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTAMuSwbHaE[/video]
> 
> Here's the original by Buffy St. Marie
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7PtDycHbiw


The female version of Bob Dylan, both sound like they are wearing nose plugs...lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wakey bakey...and it's actually a grey and rainy day. First time in months we've had a good soaker...which means I'm all done watering for the outdoor grow season.

Happy Sunday!

[video=youtube;mIeMQgtbWD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIeMQgtbWD4[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 15, 2013)

Good morning riu. Raining today. We should still have some warm weather coming. Football tonight. Go Seahawks. 
Space dawg and Sumatra coffee. Ya that will start your day. Sunni I hope things are getting cleaned up at your place and GW I hope your son is doing well. You all enjoy the day.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't even tell me I'm the only one doing a wake & bake today. lol I know you all better than that!!

I just had some breakfast and am now getting properly medicated to enjoy some football. Hope everybody has a super Sunday.

[video=youtube;bsPTN-1my-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsPTN-1my-w[/video]

Edit: Okay, those previous couple of posts just now showed up for me. I knew I wasn't the only one. lol


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 15, 2013)

Morning bakers...what a great name for a strain huh, Shaman's Blues
[video=youtube_share;YmF8mP968YQ]http://youtu.be/YmF8mP968YQ[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;astISOttCQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0[/video]

Right here. LoL, I was going to post up Move it Move it, but the boss lady told me this one was better... And, she was right! (My coffee has orange creamcicle in it.)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;1B89Osfj8dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B89Osfj8dg[/video]

I'm putting off washing down the Flower room until tomorrow. It's just to sad and to hot today so ....... I'm going to see if I can get hub to go driving with me for an adventure. But I need to wash the dog and clean bird cages and I've just lit up some of my Pre 98 BK so my ass feels like it's expanding into the chair  LOL! as the muscles slide to the floor ha! 

So now do I take just one more hit?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Don't even tell me I'm the only one doing a wake & bake today. lol I know you all better than that!!
> 
> I just had some breakfast and am now getting properly medicated to enjoy some football. Hope everybody has a super Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.elo.biz/events

Damn, wish these guys would do a tour...never got to see them back in the day.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2013)

Good morning RIU! Rainy day, moving kinda slow this morning.

Hope everyone has a good one! 

[video=youtube;sf6LD2B_kDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So now do I take just one more hit?


Most definitely...At least one more.


Sunbiz1 said:


> Damn, wish these guys would do a tour...never got to see them back in the day.


I hear ya, I never got to see them live either. Bet it would be great!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

WTF, is it raining coast to coast or what?.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Most definitely...At least one more.I hear ya, I never got to see them live either. Bet it would be great!!


Found all 3 plus hours of that concert, which I'll have to settle for:

[video=youtube;EJdieYr0dPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJdieYr0dPg[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]
My wife is going to the thrift to find me a jacket. Just to think a year ago I was making $50/hour, but I have more health and more time to be with the ones I love. So IDGAF! lol Hope everyone is happy and as healthy as can be. As soon as the wifes out the door I'm firing up the Ganja, I don't feel like being relagated to my man cave so I'll wait for her to bounce witht the kid to the store.


----------



## past times (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunny Here! Good morning. [video=youtube;DNSljt0i3TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSljt0i3TI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 15, 2013)

I put on a nice glow last night with some shrooms, about 3 gm's, I have 5 left, guess what's for lunch!

[video=youtube;IihTa2APu64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IihTa2APu64[/video]

Morning All! (and don't forget your carburetor heat!)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wake-Up!...car's in the shop and it's still too soon for harvesting...nothing to do today but watch the plants.

Happy Day all:

[video=youtube;NwsT6PBcsFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwsT6PBcsFU[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 16, 2013)

Good morning riu. The Seahawks won last night and sent the 49's home in shame. Hash plant andSumatra coffee to to start the day. Is an other cloudy day here but it's going to clear up. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tMlKmELIhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMlKmELIhgY[/video]

Buenos dias a todos.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mGF_0AcHaGs]http://youtu.be/mGF_0AcHaGs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. The Seahawks won last night and sent the 49's home in shame. Hash plant andSumatra coffee to to start the day. Is an other cloudy day here but it's going to clear up. You all have a great day.


Nobody wins in that stadium, one of the only remaining places with a true home field advantage due to acoustics and the seats being so close.

Place is a nightmare for opposing QB's.

Have a good day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2013)

Morning All! 
[video=youtube;rAJVH7RfwkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAJVH7RfwkM[/video]

Doing mushrooms by myself yesterday left my side hurting and I may have cracked my face from laughing so much. 
I regret not doing them more often. 

Thinking it's about time to grow my own.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> [video=youtube;rAJVH7RfwkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAJVH7RfwkM[/video]
> 
> Doing mushrooms by myself yesterday left my side hurting and I may have cracked my face from laughing so much.
> ...


Need a couple new neighbors? Could work perimeter security for ya'... Or potency test your shrooms... I'm just tryin' to help! (I was going to sprout some cakes, but we're gone in 10 days, and it takes 12-15 days to get spores.)


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Need a couple new neighbors? Could work perimeter security for ya'... Or potency test your shrooms... I'm just tryin' to help! (I was going to sprout some cakes, but we're gone in 10 days, and it takes 12-15 days to get spores.)


I could use some help, I have my doubts as to wether or not I can do it. I know they need a sterile environment but with PM on my last grow I feel less than clean. Can I use Neem Oil on spores??


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2013)

and now I must run 

[video=youtube;NNjrBUzXDJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNjrBUzXDJk&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BdPX7psAGSUqsu8Pat7VpV[/video]


----------



## xGrimace (Sep 17, 2013)

.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tAGnKpE4NCI]http://youtu.be/tAGnKpE4NCI [/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4JgSp_pS3ZE]http://youtu.be/4JgSp_pS3ZE[/video]

slash making it look easy!


----------



## match box (Sep 17, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's going to be cooler today fall is on the way. I like this time of year when the leaves change color. Tis was my fav time of year to split wood it's cool in the morning and warms up in the after noon. It does make me want to be in my own place but that's going to happen fast enough. Coffee and hash plant to start the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm at a payphone bakers...
[video=youtube_share;SOUwxaAmoAk]http://youtu.be/SOUwxaAmoAk[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;t-iJ47in9YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-iJ47in9YQ[/video]

Trivia! This, right here, is the band I've been listening to longer than ANY other band. I first saw them in concert at a State Fair, back in 78 or 79 (I was 4 or 5, I remember that concert, still.) I've missed 1 album tour since that concert. They're much better live than on CD, although the sounds is almost exactly the same. They also have an incredible stage presence, without a dramatic stage show.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-wDHvmCVRxU]http://youtu.be/-wDHvmCVRxU[/video]
One of my favorite minnes


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

LoL, that's a few hours away, for me! I'm still on Days of Future Past. I just wanted to throw a great song, and a nice remaster, up!

Fantasia and Finding Nemo HD are playing in rotation for visual stimulation, while I listen to the discography! I really wish I had a zip of shrooms, today. (70's, sunny and breezy, couple miles to a great state park, where I could go wander until the boss lady tracked me down via GPS!) Full battery on the Droid, and the full collection ripped to MP3. Oh well, guess I should step outside and try to make some money.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QZxW7c-oe0M]http://youtu.be/QZxW7c-oe0M[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Soa3gO7tL-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c[/video]

RUN....... see annie run....


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;11A8JZ-RDDo]http://youtu.be/11A8JZ-RDDo[/video]

nice morning today weather is awsome not too hot or cold.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 18, 2013)

Good morning, morning smokers. I'm just doing a little wake n bake before I jump into gta v. You know how it is....one has to have the right frame of mind in order to cause the proper amount of mayhem in that game. lol 

[video=youtube;EKpn0esJ73w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKpn0esJ73w[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 18, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm getting up a little slow today. One of the guys I know had a friend come to Wash. For business from. Utah so we has to have him smoke some good Washington weed. Great night I enjoy being around people so much. Just laughing and talking. I need more coffee and a little space dawg to start the day a little slow. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;XwmtNk_Yb2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwmtNk_Yb2Q[/video]

Buenos dias!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 18, 2013)

For the day tripper 
[video=youtube_share;PGwPSPIhohk]http://youtu.be/PGwPSPIhohk[/video]
Enjoy the ride


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 18, 2013)

soo, since people post shitty videos in here all the time, I think a lot of you guys would like this one.. these dudes are pretty fuckin tough, I would NOT want to owe them money..

UKs toughest debt collector:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83dB8uwQFQM


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4VxMDwYfxvQ]http://youtu.be/4VxMDwYfxvQ[/video]

morning riu!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;vlIFpqnVi5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlIFpqnVi5I[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## past times (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;zwT6DZCQi9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwT6DZCQi9k[/video]
Have next two days off, Grand theft Auto, and a quarter. Cheeers


----------



## match box (Sep 19, 2013)

Good morning riu. We have Internet and TV this morning. Space dawg and coffee also. It's going to be one of those day hare that are cool in the morning and warm up during the day with sun shine. When its beautiful here it really is great green and lush and warm. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Sep 20, 2013)

Good morning riu. What a beautiful day it was here yesterday. I'm going to help a friend harvest today. Just a couple of plants. Holy Grail is the strain. Nice looking buds and the plant didn't have 4 to 6 inch stretch In between branches so there solid and not a lot of trimming I'm hopping. GSC to start the day and finger hash the rest of the day. It's Friday and a great weekend coming up. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mornin' bakers...my bed's on fire!

Actually, heading out to harvest today...have a great weekend all!

[video=youtube;ejorQVy3m8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

Mornin RIU~ quick wake n bake before I do my daily to-dos


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

*Good Morning RIU!! 
Digging out the trimmer for my friend and giving it a check.


[video=youtube_share;4w7yf47Cx4U]http://youtu.be/4w7yf47Cx4U[/video]*


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Lets get this Saturday a rolling!

[video=youtube_share;Ckom3gf57Yw]http://youtu.be/Ckom3gf57Yw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;hCyngDZMjQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCyngDZMjQs[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Greetings from Chitown,

My fav song from one of my fav bands, anyone want to stop by and help me trim?.

Happy day all!

[video=youtube;mr1qWShkUtM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr1qWShkUtM[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 21, 2013)

Good morning riu. Fall is on us. Cooler today but sunny. GSC and Sumatra coffee to start the day. I'll help with 4 plants today and it's done. Finger hash all day yesterday sure helped me sleep last night. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2013)

Good morning, all y'all  it's 6:30 am on Sunday and I'm already wasted. Life is good.

[video=youtube;kYWiUErA9Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYWiUErA9Kw[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nVXmMMSo47s]http://youtu.be/nVXmMMSo47s[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2013)

Firing up my passport now.

[video=youtube;WZ1oC79H2EY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ1oC79H2EY[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## match box (Sep 22, 2013)

Good morning riu. The day will be wet. Oh I guess I'll have to watch foot ball all day. Damn the luck. Go Seahawks. Enjoy your day no matter what the weather is like.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. The day will be wet. Oh I guess I'll have to watch foot ball all day. Damn the luck. Go Seahawks. Enjoy your day no matter what the weather is like.


Wanna come help me harvest more?.

Happy day everyone!!

[video=youtube;kU8OJAOMbPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU8OJAOMbPg[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Sep 22, 2013)

Sunbiz, I'll bring my microtip fiskars and some green tea.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 22, 2013)

Great album and highly suggest getting it....if you're any kind of Doors fan you already own it 
[video=youtube_share;2wDgaOsAWIc]http://youtu.be/2wDgaOsAWIc[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my 1st ever time posting in this thread. I usually am not in a position to fire one up first thing in the morning. But this morning is different. No work. No sidejobs. My girls are napping. Had to run downstairs to check on the humidity of the clones after an unusually cold night. "Well you know, while I'm down here". 

Hello thread, I'm neo....

[video=youtube;gIOQfdn9L9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOQfdn9L9c[/video]

This song goes hard...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sunbiz, I'll bring my microtip fiskars and some green tea.


I could definitely use the help, here's how I have been spending the day thus far:

View attachment 2831474View attachment 2831475View attachment 2831476


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

And my ode to cannabis...

[video=youtube;fQ4zgcRpUQ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ4zgcRpUQ8[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 23, 2013)

Good morning riu. Great game with the Seahawks winning. Coffee,s hot and the pipe is ready. Time to start the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 23, 2013)

wife bought that gevalia to ty im not impressed, certainly not better than green mtn coffee imho...but ill drink anything im a marine! Here's some wake and bake walsh for the group![video=youtube_share;l_4iQDYDVNo]http://youtu.be/l_4iQDYDVNo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;9z_OFv0kBy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z_OFv0kBy4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2013)

WWxBB early morning wake and bake, hazelnut cream coffee and Malford Milligan Band to start the day...

[video=youtube;RI5Ob6V03g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI5Ob6V03g0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 24, 2013)

Good morning friends, it's the same old blues again.
[video=youtube_share;6abUHuxERjo]http://youtu.be/6abUHuxERjo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Must be karma Mojo, had that band in mind before even logging in...anyone seen my Tuesday?.

Happy day all!

[video=youtube;ysP_X_CmE_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 24, 2013)

Must be Sunbiz because I originally had the JJ Cale version but thought nah going with Skynyrd today...puff puff pass {how goes the harvest so far?}


----------



## match box (Sep 24, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm going to help someone with there garden today. Great music,coffee and GSC and I'm ready for the day. 
You all have a great day. Enjoy your life.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;xuZA6qiJVfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuZA6qiJVfU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Must be Sunbiz because I originally had the JJ Cale version but thought nah going with Skynyrd today...puff puff pass {how goes the harvest so far?}


I can trim at twice the speed I did a year ago by hand, so it's been manageable by harvesting in stages. I do a rough trim job, then hang...then re-round with fine trimming. I don't see how people can hang entire plants, then trim all at once...too tough a job when everything is wilted.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 24, 2013)

My shoulders and back were killing me just doing the little bit that I chopped yesterday, I hang them the same as you but needed to be a little more vigil this year due to the PM issue.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^
Ingenuity at it's best, necessity is the mother of invention after all


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My shoulders and back were killing me just doing the little bit that I chopped yesterday, I hang them the same as you but needed to be a little more vigil this year due to the PM issue.


I have 2 plants still out in the woods, doing a small experiment to see if I can get more amber trich %...then want to see how it affects final product.

Chop chop til' I drop...chop chop never stop...hehe!

[video=youtube;o7PF-rrxsxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7PF-rrxsxU[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have 2 plants still out in the woods, doing a small experiment to see if I can get more amber trich %...then want to see how it affects final product.
> 
> Chop chop til' I drop...chop chop never stop...hehe!


I did that last year, one thing I can say is it lost most of it's taste and being the pot snob I am I won't be doing it again.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's my homemade worm castings machine lmao, and my redneck foliar sprayer! I am a fond believer in duct tape! As for my homeproject with the Canadian crawlers I figured shit i'll feed em and they gotta shit somewhere in here! Works well actually! I am SO jealous of you outdoor guys who slung it hard and reaped what you've sown to a glorious end result, I am almost willing to offer a body part for some lmao!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I did that last year, one thing I can say is it lost most of it's taste and being the pot snob I am I won't be doing it again.


Taste is important, so perhaps I'll chop Thursday...just as soon as I make room.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NOfssJ0vwfU]http://youtu.be/NOfssJ0vwfU[/video]

hows it goin today riu,


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

sunrise bowls are always the best~ gettin nippy, time to bust out the lumpy old jackets 

#cheer$ RIU


----------



## match box (Sep 25, 2013)

Good morning riu. my friends harvest is done. He's going to stop growing for awhile just to take a brake. I'm about a month away from the mediation and the end of the divorce. I'm smoking some of the holy grail we harvested last week not really ready but I just couldn't help myself. it's nice and smooth good high. you all have a great day.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> sunrise bowls are always the best~ gettin nippy, time to bust out the lumpy old jackets
> 
> #cheer$ RIU


Yea mornings are getting brisk and there's that smell I link fall to in the air. We have some colors on the trees, starting to get pretty as well. A nice time of year IMO.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 25, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. my friends harvest is done. He's going to stop growing for awhile just to take a brake. I'm about a month away from the mediation and the end of the divorce. I'm smoking some of the holy grail we harvested last week not really ready but I just couldn't help myself. it's nice and smooth good high. you all have a great day.


No break for me, Winter grow is well under way plus I wanna try growing haze...which cannot be done outdoors this far north.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 25, 2013)

My morning greeting to my girls enjoying my coffee the smell of the pre harvest and the purple colors working it's way in their buds.
I love Fall.....


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My morning greeting to my girls enjoying my coffee the smell of the pre harvest and the purple colors working it's way in their buds.
> I love Fall.....









i <3 fall


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qQH2JUQ5Bjo]http://youtu.be/qQH2JUQ5Bjo[/video] ^^^^^^^ looks like Vermont mang! I love david bowie!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My morning greeting to my girls enjoying my coffee the smell of the pre harvest and the purple colors working it's way in their buds.
> I love Fall.....


Oh good, then I can borrow that trimmer of yours for a week.

Seriously though, what is one to do while trimming?...I can't even watch a movie or anything.

Some state it is a labor of love, to me it's a PIA I'd rather avoid...boring.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

raises hand I have no carpol tunnel EVER! I could help trim!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Oh good, then I can borrow that trimmer of yours for a week.
> 
> Seriously though, what is one to do while trimming?...I can't even watch a movie or anything.
> 
> Some state it is a labor of love, to me it's a PIA I'd rather avoid...boring.


You know, I made that 3 years ago and used it one time, last year it sat 
This year I got it loaned out.
I just wanted some thing to do and decided to see if I could make one 
and it works good, but I hand trim mostly.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;O5QaL7qGb_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5QaL7qGb_w[/video]

wake n bake then dubstep in the moon light


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;un3sGtl_kd0]http://youtu.be/un3sGtl_kd0[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. trimming sucks. I try to think of the end product in jars. the new iphone and ipad update is pissing me off. coffee and holy grail and I'm ready for the day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wkPhSbMJxy8]http://youtu.be/wkPhSbMJxy8[/video]lol, remember these commercials? lmao good morning! they need to do an ode to riu trolls!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

wake n bake... mornings cant get any better~ #hustlehard


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 26, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. trimming sucks. I try to think of the end product in jars. the new iphone and ipad update is pissing me off. coffee and holy grail and I'm ready for the day.


Thats just being nice about the update! It has bugs to say the least. One of my I pads I didn't update yet cuz I didn't want the new style on that I pad. I'm sure I'll have to though shortly.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;w4Ou4K1iG94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Ou4K1iG94[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 26, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. trimming sucks. I try to think of the end product in jars. the new iphone and ipad update is pissing me off. coffee and holy grail and I'm ready for the day.


I find doing a repetitive and dull job builds character

Still have 42 branches left here to trim myself, next year I'm buying a machine...either that or split it into 2 outdoor strains that don't all finish at the same time.

That's what sucks about large harvest, we are at the mercy of the bud time frame.

But in the end...satisfaction guaranteed:

[video=youtube;YDjRFTIhxnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjRFTIhxnA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;UB1IzIc3BdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB1IzIc3BdE&amp;list=PL299A4DDB8DA757A5&amp;index= 9[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

Needed something with punch today
[video=youtube_share;h5BrE1Pi5cU]http://youtu.be/h5BrE1Pi5cU[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. Friday already not that its different than any other day for me when ya don't work one day runes in to the next. No plains for the weekend. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2013)

Shmokin shome black domina's over here jerky! Good morning all! a lil slightly stooped 2am! [video=youtube_share;byL0yA1Pl5Q]http://youtu.be/byL0yA1Pl5Q[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Mornin' bakers, happy weekend!...mine as well kick it off with C99 and Alan Parsons.

God I love this song:

[video=youtube;QNkRgs14HRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNkRgs14HRo[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AEYN5w4T_aM]http://youtu.be/AEYN5w4T_aM[/video]


----------



## Krspies (Sep 27, 2013)

Good morning everyone! My son is in the Navy and he's home on leave. I am super excited because I haven't seen him since he graduated bootcamp. it has been two years. I thought I'd share a video of him and his fellow Sailors. My son is the one on the left in the striped tank top. Now you know what they're doing while they're in school in Pensacola. lol Off to BQ with the whole fam damily. See ya all later. 

[video=youtube;77zFATZII1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77zFATZII1Y[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JvoG36nUcSU]http://youtu.be/JvoG36nUcSU[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;BTFD5DZwK7g]http://youtu.be/BTFD5DZwK7g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 28, 2013)

Good morning, all. I just love Saturday morning wake n bakes. It almost reminds me of being very young and looking forward to Sat morning cartoons. lol

Hope you all have a fantastic day and weekend.

[video=youtube;AUQrNUh8Zz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUQrNUh8Zz4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2013)

Good morning and I don't know why but since sunni got her dog I've been thinking of this video...

[video=youtube;1slFc9G7I74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1slFc9G7I74[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

Mornin gotta figure out if I'm going to harvest my GSC this week end?????


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Mornin gotta figure out if I'm going to harvest my GSC this week end?????


Well whether you do or not we expect pictures from you


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

All the Girls are getting frosty and smells like heaven out back.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 28, 2013)

I wonder if you and dirt realize how much I appreciate your share's here! ALOT guys ALOT! Good morning everyone, im FINNALY starting to realize we have a different dynamic here at riu new members wise than say back in 2010-2011ish. I need to saty with the mature one's. Yeah you guys! Cant believe after all ive seen and been thru in my life I would let anything internet driven piss me off but im guilty! Idk what im smoking this am was told it was California outdoor, surprisingly it isn't smashingly better than whats grown here in northern Vermont. Bout same same, and that's good because that means high quality meds are getting into the cracks and crevices of every community! I like that!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

Here ya go from this morning...
[video=youtube_share;72ZOZFSw2b4]http://youtu.be/72ZOZFSw2b4[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. Its going to rain here like you should build a ark. It was an other friends b day yesterday. We were doing shots of yager. That is nasty tasting stuff and the sound of the weed burning in the bowl makes too much noise. I'll be spending the day not moving. I should know better but some times ya just get cared away. Oh well I'll feel better later. you all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 28, 2013)

Morning my friends 
[video=youtube_share;qu8HiZepRWo]http://youtu.be/qu8HiZepRWo[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 28, 2013)

Haven't waked and baked in a while, last times I did I just went right back to sleep. I rather be fully awake for it, unless hungover


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Haven't waked and baked in a while, last times I did I just went right back to sleep. I rather be fully awake for it, unless hungover


Practice and it'll come, makes for a mellow day, I like mellow, you wouldn't like me if I weren't mellow


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Here ya go from this morning...
> [video=youtube_share;72ZOZFSw2b4]http://youtu.be/72ZOZFSw2b4[/video]


Gorgeous! Each plant looked so nice. I'd think yeah that's the best one, then no that's the best one.... LOL! How much does Dozer weigh? He looks around 15 or so pounds? What a cutie patootie!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

Dozer weighs in at 30+ lbs. And my favorite is the GSC, I think...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Practice and it'll come, makes for a mellow day, I like mellow, you wouldn't like me if I weren't mellow


I do smoke pretty much all day, mellow it is. I'm just too sleepy in the mornings , always been a lazy ass


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I do smoke pretty much all day, mellow it is. I'm just too sleepy in the mornings , always been a lazy ass


It must be a age thing, I was the same till I got over 55..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dozer weighs in at 30+ lbs. And my favorite is the GSC, I think...


Wow! Tell him he carries it well  Yeah I could see the drool on a few of those leaves! I was just to polite to mention it, ha!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> It must be a age thing, I was the same till I got over 55..


I always assumed you to be younger, til' I just saw the Youtube vid.

You look like Jorge Cervantes.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Buenos dias, hope everyone has a happy Sunday...stay safe and high!

[video=youtube;FFpZFnJ6ZT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpZFnJ6ZT8[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. I went to an October Fest last night live band and big mugs of beer. I just had 2. Coffee and space dawg to start the day. It rained so hard yesterday it was a sheet of water. I'm hopping for less rain today. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 29, 2013)

Granddaughter had a sleep over and brought a friend, darn they get up early and 
after all the junk they ate last night, this morning their still hungry, bottomless pits!
And I get to watch Epic again for the hundredth time....


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 29, 2013)

Good morning bakers...vocals only today
[video=youtube_share;09LQlfMmW7s]http://youtu.be/09LQlfMmW7s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy Sunday morning everybody!

[video=youtube;jdiB3cISeBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdiB3cISeBk[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning riu. I couldn't sleep last night so this is bake and bake. Ive been smoking space dawg all night I'm going to try some GSC. I'll have to stay up all day so I don't sleep today and not sleep again tonight. I guess if that's my biggest problem for the day I'm lucky. It's still raining here I'm thinking about buying a boat to row around. lol That would be too much like exercise I cant have that. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mornin' all...can anyone name the hurricane for which this show was performed?

[video=youtube;pac9PYQjS64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pac9PYQjS64[/video]

Happy Day!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

Incredible talent...
[video=youtube_share;6h2h4zIhwuM]http://youtu.be/6h2h4zIhwuM[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning riu. A good nights sleep sure helps my over all out look on everything. GSC going but no coffee yet. I'm going to meet my daughter for lunch today and that always makes me happy. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning guys, going to run a 40' man basket for the son today.
This'll be fun with the winds we are supposed to have today.
Sore toe from stepping on a nail yesterday, need to medicate but I'll wait till 
tonight, safety first!!
Dirt


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Good morning guys, going to run a 40' man basket for the son today.
> This'll be fun with the winds we are supposed to have today.
> Sore toe from stepping on a nail yesterday, need to medicate but I'll wait till
> tonight, safety first!!
> Dirt


Last tetanus shot? It's amazing how fast a decade can go isn't it ha!

Good morning and I'm outta here. I found something very interesting about edible cannabis. Gonna see if it holds through this am's run, and we are outta here!
[video=youtube;hoOsXsNYGLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoOsXsNYGLY[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Last tetanus shot? It's amazing how fast a decade can go isn't it ha!
> 
> Good morning and I'm outta here. I found something very interesting about edible cannabis.


I just had one a month ago but when the nurse told me they added a booster shot for whooping cough, sp??
I got a little upset and told them they are not to give me any additions to any meds_ need _unless I know first hand.
Sure I trust the Government as long as I wear my foil hat LOL.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

howdy morning tokers! I used to work in a 50 foot high ranger basket trimming trees! Nothing beats pulling myself up a central leader with ablakes hitch though. Anyway here's some morning stone tunes.[video=youtube_share;Wb5hEL3IGeo]http://youtu.be/Wb5hEL3IGeo[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5zhQGuTDTtw]http://youtu.be/5zhQGuTDTtw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 1, 2013)

Good day bakers... love to change the world, wouldn't you?
[video=youtube_share;qvj99sK1Gl0]http://youtu.be/qvj99sK1Gl0[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning riu. What a great day yesterday and I don't see any reason why today shouldn't be also. 
My daughter liked the plant I gave her and we had a very nice lunch. It was good to talk to her face to face and not just a text.
Coffee and hash plant that's a good start for the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 2, 2013)

One more day on the man basket. 40' man it's been awhile since I've been this high!!!  The only thing is I can't
medicate till tonight, Safety first!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Buenos Dias, car getting new brakes today while I struggle with C99 clones.

Happy day!...oooh this belongs in the 70's thread:

[video=youtube;s6BTTJo1KmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6BTTJo1KmM[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SsOkqdRHhoc]http://youtu.be/SsOkqdRHhoc[/video]

Hows it goin this fine morning everyone!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> One more day on the man basket. 40' man it's been awhile since I've been this high!!!  The only thing is I can't
> medicate till tonight, Safety first!!


How'd it go? 

Good morning everyone, about time for me to run outta here but there's no light yet so here I am. I'm still trying to get motivated to run using a Petzel light. So I'm considering taking my bread and driving to the park to see the geese. Hope you guys have great plans for today 

[video=youtube;y5_eWPCB4p4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5_eWPCB4p4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;d6OwTwSA2iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6OwTwSA2iM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLEFC5F72DE EDCC3BF[/video] good morgen volks! Mokin dry sift of popcorn and sugar leaves from a 100% afghani guerilla grow from the DEEP recesses of the green mtns! Kinda tingly all over lmao!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2013)

Been up since 2:30, pruned the mothers, changed res, will start flushing Sat.

Morning All!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;u9MAg9E5K3w]http://youtu.be/u9MAg9E5K3w[/video]

morning all hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## match box (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning riu. Nothing going on today. Just relax and keep my chair from going into orbit. you all have a great day.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

trimmin all day~

cheers to all the wake n bake peeps

(badass harvest shot)--


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Blue cheese morning wake and bakes lately, with good coffee.

Not sure if we are supposed to be posting music videos in this thread anymore since they move threads to the music section now that have music videos. I will just post one of my pretty flowers instead.

One of my lovely moon flowers - about the size of a small dessert plate.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2013)

Woot! It's edibles and lobster today!

I would not feel so all alone, everybody must get stoned  ha!
[video=youtube;daRC0sQj5fw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daRC0sQj5fw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2013)

May your day be the best yet!

Morning All!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 4, 2013)

Starting the day with some grand daddy purple and I have to say I am not that impressed. I've yet to smoke any purple that gets me very stoned. Anyone have a fave purp that works for them?

What is impressive is dirt surfer's lovely garden. Love GSC and Sour D! Nice view with coffee this morning thanks for sharing! Oh to be able to walk out back and have that kind of garden! Lucky you! 

Have a great day folks.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JW1Bx2yV3dc]http://youtu.be/JW1Bx2yV3dc[/video]

Friday is finally upon us!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 4, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Starting the day with some grand daddy purple and I have to say I am not that impressed. I've yet to smoke any purple that gets me very stoned. Anyone have a fave purp that works for them?
> 
> What is impressive is dirt surfer's lovely garden. Love GSC and Sour D! Nice view with coffee this morning thanks for sharing! Oh to be able to walk out back and have that kind of garden! Lucky you!
> 
> Have a great day folks.


Many of the colorful strains unfortunately share the same trait, nice to look at and show-off online...but lacking potency.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Many of the colorful strains unfortunately share the same trait, nice to look at and show-off online...but lacking potency.


Had an ace of spades I ran that in week 2 when flowers just started they were purple and continued through harvest. The plant only lasted one run.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)

Morning my friends, today I've got a battle with some very nasty PM, the title of this album says it all.
[video=youtube_share;TcDXU7fNysw]http://youtu.be/TcDXU7fNysw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 4, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Had an ace of spades I ran that in week 2 when flowers just started they were purple and continued through harvest. The plant only lasted one run.


This one was from last year(jackberry), prettiest plant I have ever grown...and the weakest. Could have been the pheno though, if I ever run it again I'd pick the mother w/least amount of color:


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2013)

late wake n bake, back felt funky when i woke up but this gsc(fc) & og combo just made it disappear ~ 

#cheer$


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2013)

My new strain: Spock x Lebowski lol

[video=youtube;dULOjT9GYdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning riu! Happy Saturday to you.

[video=youtube;eP2yxRgnR8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP2yxRgnR8Q[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QQRMEK0NulA]http://youtu.be/QQRMEK0NulA[/video]

hows it growin riu? 

Well i woke up today and yesterday with 4 k worth of lights in flower off!! Wtf!! Looks like its time to replace a breaker. Small fix for a big problem, all part of what we do I guess.

only thing left to do now is write an email about how I hate my I pad after they did this new iOS update. Runs like a POS! My phone too!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not at all convinced technology saves time, took me a week to learn how to use my new touch screen phone...why do I need a portable vid cam I never use?.

Anyways, have a great weekend all!...back to simpler times when MTV still ruled:

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2013)

my ex was a blackhole sun lmao just kidding! Hey all good morgen! Puffin dispensary goodies, ya know im on a budget atm and the local disp is supposed to have a "sliding scale" lmao dude it don't slide at all from where im standing! That and other than the 400+ a zip that's available the stuff ivebeen growing with family rivals everything ive tried from this dispensary here, course we weren't "legal" then like we are now but irregardless for me I have done gone into the water and I think ill go back to my beach towel sorta speak! Here's some simply red, just found out my fathers side of my family are of HEAVY Scottish genetics! lmao all I can think of is the maintenance man from the simpsons![video=youtube_share;yG07WSu7Q9w]http://youtu.be/yG07WSu7Q9w[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning riu. it's going to be a good day. the rain is taking a brake. You all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 5, 2013)

For VT...Willieeeeee...lol!

[video=youtube;fHjPDoQXuTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHjPDoQXuTI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 5, 2013)

Baked this morning, so much so that I forgot to post here 
Give me some water...
[video=youtube_share;rU-KVObNEd4]http://youtu.be/rU-KVObNEd4[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

Yup me too got my wood stacked and trimmed up a huge rose bush the wife hates.
But now smoking some Hindu Skunk and picking thorns..
Man I have a GSC to harvest. I hate doing it she is the purttyest girl I've yet to grow  and I've never harvested this early.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2013)

fucking fell asleep on the remote yet again, my back is killing me Lol.. /facepalm 

some indy love~

#cheer$


----------



## hexthat (Oct 6, 2013)

compressed kief with wax on top WOOO HOO

FUCK it smells good outside like the house is engulfed in a kushy wonderland


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 6, 2013)

Good stoney Sunday morning RIU. Good tunes to listen to with your morning tokage and coffee.
[video=youtube;gXp6NYsVDtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXp6NYsVDtc[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 6, 2013)

Good morning riu. I think there may be some foot ball on today. Happy B day Annie. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mornin' bakers, coffee and kush to start the day...then it's away and away.

Have a good Sunday all!

[video=youtube;SzEEa3TwSU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzEEa3TwSU0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 6, 2013)

Good day bakers
[video=youtube_share;abBw4uXDvKY]http://youtu.be/abBw4uXDvKY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

another day, another bong load.. #cheer$ guys



[video=youtube;c9VQye6P8k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VQye6P8k0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

morning my wake and bake family! when I say I love ya folks you say YOU BETTER! [video=youtube_share;vXMWNhCmLUg]http://youtu.be/vXMWNhCmLUg[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 7, 2013)

Morning, folks. Just woke up & about to fire up my new piece with some of the 1/4 I picked up last night. 



Hope everyone has a good day today!

[video=youtube;UCmUhYSr-e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 7, 2013)

Good morning riu. Monday I'm so glad I don't work any more. The Seahawks didn't win but it was a great game. You all have a great day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good day bakers
> [video=youtube_share;abBw4uXDvKY]http://youtu.be/abBw4uXDvKY[/video]


1:36 into video guys I am truly in LOVE with that les paul!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh cool so there is somewhere you can still post music videos in Toke and Talk.  

Blue Cheese + vanilla coffee = Wake & Bake

[video=youtube;cEz8I23faNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEz8I23faNM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Totally late bake today, but what a good bake...blonde hash I made myself. Haven't tasted anything like this since the 80's....wish is was cheaper to make though.

Have a great week all!

[video=youtube;zapVzkKbrKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zapVzkKbrKA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2013)

Kinda of chilly this am, had to close some windows. 

Have a good one!
[video=youtube;VSWLm2wRHSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSWLm2wRHSA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;liW-kWFiXtQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liW-kWFiXtQ[/video]

I'm off to the park. There's this HUGE gander who likes to chase after me for bread. He'll come up hissing, take a piece and then hiss his lack of appreciation. I like him and he's an asshat. Typical choice of men for me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [video=youtube;liW-kWFiXtQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liW-kWFiXtQ[/video]
> 
> I'm off to the park. There's this HUGE gander who likes to chase after me for bread. He'll come up hissing, take a piece and then hiss his lack of appreciation. I like him and he's an asshat. Typical choice of men for me.


Hiss, hiss, I missed your birthday??? I hope it was great!


----------



## match box (Oct 8, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's another great day in the PNW if your a duck. Coffee and holy grail to start the day. I just saw the giant hornets in china the duck beat the hell out of giant hornets. That makes my day better already. You all have a great day.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 8, 2013)

Birthday??

[video=youtube;RxGRNhWP-P0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxGRNhWP-P0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [video=youtube;liW-kWFiXtQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liW-kWFiXtQ[/video]
> 
> I'm off to the park. There's this HUGE gander who likes to chase after me for bread. He'll come up hissing, take a piece and then hiss his lack of appreciation. I like him and he's an asshat. Typical choice of men for me.


LOL's, how do you know that goose is male?.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another late bake for me, been spending AM's in the gym lately...hope everyone is having an awesome day!

[video=youtube;QQKVqVpoMxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQKVqVpoMxw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know it's late but I'm baking and it's been a long time since I've posted in here and fuck does it feel good to be back, do you hear that riu giggles is back!

This song describes me. have great day guys!

[youtube]NlmezywdxPI[/youtube]


----------



## match box (Oct 9, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm watching some old Sherlock Homes movie and smoking some space dawg with my coffee. Not much else to do at this time of the morning. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Was happy to see this band still touring, problem is they never come to the U.S. 16 clone transplants to do today, yay!

Have a good day all.

[video=youtube;u0iuaxvkXv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning guys, just a lil something to get the day started. Smoking on some Lemon thai. Time to get to work on the house. 

[youtube]lmgEoh_r_XM[/youtube]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning riu! 

[video=youtube_share;GNazn-PWtTg]http://youtu.be/GNazn-PWtTg [/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there bakers...
[video=youtube_share;4B5zmDz4vR4]http://youtu.be/4B5zmDz4vR4[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 10, 2013)

Good morning riu. The weather sucks but I'm feeling great. Coffee and holy grail to start the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 10, 2013)

Being sent to the back shed to do my trimming, watching the Grandson So I set up a coffee pot got out the old CD/ Cassette player
and off I go. Purple Train your next...


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Being sent to the back shed to do my trimming, watching the Grandson So I set up a coffee pot got out the old CD/ Cassette player
> and off I go. Purple Train your next...


Been trimming everyday for the past week once I stop Dickin around here that's where I'm off to. I'll be caught up today until Sunday then back at it again!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

smoked some of lvog.. got stuck staring at the sun for some time, lol.. heard its bad for your eyes~


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xb1NEKTXwu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb1NEKTXwu0[/video]

Hey kids, daddy's home! Hope you've been behaving better than I!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qraoO7ujxlg]http://youtu.be/qraoO7ujxlg[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone!! I can't believe it took this ole man ALL DAY to trim a little 2.5' Purple Train 
but by golly there's more bud in my bag.
Today I take on my Purple Nepal and she's a biggie. well to me she is LOL.
You all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Oct 11, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm late getting on here today. Had to take my car in for service. 
Hi minnesmoker I'm glad to see ya back.
you all have a great weekend


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Mornin yall... Time to wake n bake... mmmmmhmmmm


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy Saturday, tough to find this vid w/o Morrison in it falling off the stage/getting arrested...lol

Have a great weekend!

[video=youtube;hnwsI8ZPT5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnwsI8ZPT5g[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 12, 2013)

Good morning bakers, may your lighter never go out...
[video=youtube_share;nvl9fE_4qxA]http://youtu.be/nvl9fE_4qxA[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm taking the day off from trimming gots to get out and away from these walls!!

[video=youtube_share;jxNEiZhpinY]http://youtu.be/jxNEiZhpinY[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 12, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. Didn't sleep well the dog I'm sitting for kept me awake. I don't think he slept well either. Time to get up and moving or I won't move all day.lol


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 12, 2013)

Rewarding myself for a trip to the gym with a fat bowl and some Metallica. Happy Saturday 

[video=youtube;t1RTgznup5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1RTgznup5c[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2013)

can you dig it, yes i can 
[video=youtube;_Mnw9uiYggU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mnw9uiYggU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Rise and shine bakers, Fall has arrived and I'm already buying Christmas lights...my favorite time of year.

Happy Sunday!

[video=youtube;iuLBhxZUkmU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLBhxZUkmU[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;mJPD5GxIuxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJPD5GxIuxg[/video]

Good morning I hope everyone's weekend is going great.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 13, 2013)

Morning my friends, today is turkey day up here in the great white north, so time to get the munchies...big time
[video=youtube_share;R7jW8_2Us5c]http://youtu.be/R7jW8_2Us5c[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 13, 2013)

Trimming, trimming.....
[video=youtube;-KZMg-fvn-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KZMg-fvn-s[/video]


----------



## nummy (Oct 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning my friends, today is turkey day up here in the great white north, so time to get the munchies...big time
> [video=youtube_share;R7jW8_2Us5c]http://youtu.be/R7jW8_2Us5c[/video]



Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;KZ-lSTlUnfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-lSTlUnfA[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x3qpBPup5tg]http://youtu.be/x3qpBPup5tg[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 14, 2013)

Good morning riu. Frosty morning here. Coffee and hash plant to start the day. It's cold but sunny and I do like the sun shine even when it's cold. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 14, 2013)

Morning bakers, little mellow today
[video=youtube_share;Hn-enjcgV1o]http://youtu.be/Hn-enjcgV1o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Damnit, finally get online today and now I have to leave...hope everyone is having a great day!

[video=youtube;QWZRBC04lW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWZRBC04lW0[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bWXazVhlyxQ]http://youtu.be/bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]

Good marning all!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2013)

Morning All!
Just harvested one of my smaller grows, too many girls in the tent, too many strains to keep them all happy on one res.
The only saving grace, the Trainwreck and Sour Diesel is ass kicking!
[video]http://www.tubeofmusic.com/?v=4XCajaEGcJI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mornin' bakers, no bakey for me til' after the gym. Then perhaps I'll finally pop these Malawi gold beans I've been sitting on for almost 2 years...wonder if they are twice as hard to grow than kush?...

[video=youtube;o4HZNr__wEU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4HZNr__wEU[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Oct 15, 2013)

I took a vacation day today so I could extend my wake n bake to an all day affair, puffin on some King Louis 13th and some flowery cat piss smelling shit. Love my pax, bout time for a back up.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## match box (Oct 15, 2013)

Good morning riu. Not sleeping well at the house I'm house sitting at. I think I need to smoke more. Great day sunny but cool. Hash plant and coffee the breakfast of stoners or at least one stoner. You all have a great day.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 16, 2013)

Good morning RIU!
Starting a new job today, that makes 3 jobs total.
I have a feeling that today is going to be better than most of this year.
Have a fantastically stoney day!
Cheers


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Buenos Dias!, actually get to do a true wake/bake today...hope everyone has a good one.

[video=youtube;_8VHHcd0M_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;691r2DDdWn4]http://youtu.be/691r2DDdWn4[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2013)

While some may prefer a lemon tea in the mornin', I grab the lemon thai instead.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 16, 2013)

Even after washing my hands I can still smell that Girl Scout... 
Darn good smoke!! Morning all.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2860191View attachment 2860193
> 
> Even after washing my hands I can still smell that Girl Scout...
> Darn good smoke!! Morning all.



Shes purrty!!!!!! Looks like a nice smoke!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 16, 2013)

i just woke up lmao and yeah I am baked! Hey remember Valerie? My fav aunt is named Valerie, love her![video=youtube_share;gWCzEzfmys4]http://youtu.be/gWCzEzfmys4[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ERWREcPIoPA]http://youtu.be/ERWREcPIoPA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 17, 2013)

Been dealing with a killer migraine bakers
[video=youtube_share;myXZSAQ_unY]http://youtu.be/myXZSAQ_unY[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Been dealing with a killer migraine bakers
> [video=youtube_share;myXZSAQ_unY]http://youtu.be/myXZSAQ_unY[/video]


Get ya some water in your system. Hope ya feel better, had one last week it sucked!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Get ya some water in your system. Hope ya feel better, had one last week it sucked!


Will do bro, scared the crap outta myself this morning, looking into the mirror was horrible it looks like I went 10 rounds with Tyson...


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Will do bro, scared the crap outta myself this morning, looking into the mirror was horrible it looks like I went 10 rounds with Tyson...


Lmao yea there the worst! My back is injured so I get them frequently sometimes they make me get sick too. Just let it take its course def don't try to pop neck it will get worse. Plus that's just where it hurts not where it is actually coming from.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 17, 2013)

Here ya go!!!!
nothing like a foot rub to make you feel better.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

The leg bones connect to the.... The way the body works is truly amazing IMO


----------



## match box (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning riu. Friday and the weekend begins. I'm 10days from mediation and hopefully the end of this divorce. I think the stress is getting me. That should be in another thread oh well. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. I'm going to take a friend to the doc today he doesn't drive. You all have a great day and weekend.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 18, 2013)

A rocking tune from a local band
[video=youtube_share;p5X_5cZch8w]http://youtu.be/p5X_5cZch8w[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Friday and the weekend begins. I'm 10days from mediation and hopefully the end of this divorce. I think the stress is getting me. That should be in another thread oh well. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. I'm going to take a friend to the doc today he doesn't drive. You all have a great day and weekend.


Sounds like U could a use trip to Fire Lake.

Happy weekend everyone!:

[video=youtube;Ld1l4Ud7jp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1l4Ud7jp8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Coffee...check
2. Ball canning jar beside me...check
3. Baby back ribs defrosting to be smoked over applewood later...check

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

[video=youtube;V5UOC0C0x8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UOC0C0x8Q[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

Fat bowl of dieseldaddy and sprite for breakfast. Gm riu


----------



## match box (Oct 20, 2013)

Good morning riu. I haven't been able to log on for some reason. Space dwarf and coffee. Later I'm going to a friends house for dinner and foot ball game. Someone else cooking beer and smoke and good friends to spend time with. Life is good. You all have a great day.


----------



## Bombur (Oct 20, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I haven't been able to log on for some reason. Space dwarf and coffee. Later I'm going to a friends house for dinner and foot ball game. Someone else cooking beer and smoke and good friends to spend time with. Life is good. You all have a great day.


What kind of beer are they cooking? 

Sounds like a good day, enjoy!


----------



## match box (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning riu. I was baked before I started to cook the beer. I was also smoking space dawg not space dwarf. I had a great day yesterday. You all have a great day and don't try to cook your beer.lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning. Cup of Joe, a fatty and my cat sitting on my lap watching the sunrise. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;v_0pw-LeloU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0pw-LeloU[/video]

As I was smoking a bowl last night, pondering my difficulties in finding a reliable source, I realize I look a lot like an undercover cop. Hair not quite to the shoulders again, stubble, and all of my t-shirts and jeans are new...

Oh well, I got me a source, and this song just makes me laugh.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 22, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I was baked before I started to cook the beer. I was also smoking space dawg not space dwarf. I had a great day yesterday. You all have a great day and don't try to cook your beer.lol


I cook beer, only there's carrots and dill in the pan prior to doing so.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mornin' all!

I get to screw off today, well almost...had twins overnight. 2 Malawi beans have emerged from their respective peat pellets.

Also feels a lot like winter here, so this came to mind...is that Marsha Brady on the left?...

[video=youtube;dN3GbF9Bx6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 22, 2013)

Good morning riu. Well my house and dog sitting will be over tomorrow. That means I have to clean the house today. I've been keeping it up pretty good but a good once over before they come home would be good.
Holy grail and coffee to start the day. Too much holy grail and I won't get anything done. You all have a great day.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2013)

good morning boys n girls 

it's getting chilly over here in texas, love the heat break! I'm gonna go enjoy a nice bowl outside now, my best smoking memories I have are during the winter, so I like the nostalgia. whoo hoo, time to go find my sweater and gloves 

[video=youtube;9pX0yBJ5z8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pX0yBJ5z8A[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;N2VL5Vycpc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2VL5Vycpc0[/video]

Damn Roosters. Morning All!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 23, 2013)

One more year and I'll be done waking up and going to work and no I willnot miss it!!
But till then... Mornin All!!!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MxGEVIvSFeY]http://youtu.be/MxGEVIvSFeY[/video]

morning everyone!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 24, 2013)

morning RIUans.. had a rough day at work, but it feels even better to be back home now.. Wish I had some pot to smoke, but not today. Oh well, an unintentional T-break is still a T-break. There's good in everything I suppose 

[video=youtube;XfR9iY5y94s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s[/video]

"This song makes me feel&#65279; proud to be Australian, and I'm not even Australian.." - top video comment haha


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 24, 2013)

28* this morning and my girls are all getting their drupe on, this week end they come down. 
Oh Good morning all.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mornin'

Wake up and bake all!. Today's agenda, caretake plants and attend a charity dinner I really don't want to go to...and pay for it!. So, I'm baking all day...yay!

Happy day:

[video=youtube;8o32OMhC_rM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o32OMhC_rM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

Salut!

For the hyper who don't know what time it is in the morning.

God Bud x Goldfinger

[video=youtube;3I3bQRrlUAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I3bQRrlUAk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

Morning bakers, may your smoke be sweet and the day bright
[video=youtube_share;P63iwKaM4CI]http://youtu.be/P63iwKaM4CI[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

^ great cover art


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tKp_Ag9RtAI]http://youtu.be/tKp_Ag9RtAI[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 25, 2013)

good morning riu. back at the house I've been stating at séance I left my wife. hash plant and coffee. This will be a long weekend for me. mediation Monday morning at 9 AM. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2013)

just finished juicing some wheatgrass, bout to spark this og up~ cheer$ to the wake&bake peeps


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy weekend everyone...jump into the bong!

[video=youtube;w8X6mlbq45k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X6mlbq45k[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. Not much to do today. I can catch up with my napping. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 26, 2013)

Beunos Dias!

Outta coffee at home, gave me the excuse to drive to starbucks and smoke a bowl. Closest to wake and bake since the move.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 27, 2013)

Definitely baked upon waking, the pain is intense today my friends.
[video=youtube_share;6h2h4zIhwuM]http://youtu.be/6h2h4zIhwuM[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 27, 2013)

Good morning RIU
I think I'll join you all for breakfast, a big fat bowl full of weedies, and a cup of joe...
It's a beautiful morning&#9829;
SH420


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2013)

Gm riu. Time to get my ass up and do nothing. Well i gotta twist up breakfast but then, do nothing. Its all football and beats today


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2013)

Good morning, having a good start to the day. Can't wait to light one up and inhale deeply. Hope eveyone else is having a great Sunday morning.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 27, 2013)

I have 2 plants to Harvest and time is not on my side, just 2 more............
Good morning RIU!!!


----------



## match box (Oct 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. A little old god bud with my coffee this morning. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Oct 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. Mediation today at 9:30. I'll smoke lots of space dawg this morning. It makes me feel more relaxed but not spaced out.Lou Reed died I use to listen to the velvet underground album. That was before 8 tracks. Damn that was a long time ago.
you all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Buenos dias!, so nice to have the luxury of baking on a Monday...tending the garden.
Have a great day everyone!

[video=youtube;VK7Z83UbwKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK7Z83UbwKM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 28, 2013)

Top of the buds, you fine morning!

[video=youtube;R20f-TPKjzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> Top of the buds, you fine morning!
> 
> [video=youtube;R20f-TPKjzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc[/video]


Oh yeah, this band plus Uriah Heep and Stone Temple Pilots would make for an awesome weekend festival!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Oh yeah, this band plus Uriah Heep and Stone Temple Pilots would make for an awesome weekend festival!


I can't believe how much this brings me back to being a kid. It's a memory like grooves in a record


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 28, 2013)

Orange Dream BHO in my pen and The Heat on DVD. New comedy, it's funny as hell!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mornin' bakers,

Wish this guy had simply stuck to music, cuz' he was pretty good at it...before getting weird.

Happy day!

[video=youtube;hwrwLXt5HmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwrwLXt5HmI&amp;list=PLC2CE91A690C7B876[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pDQ_EA5DJqI]http://youtu.be/pDQ_EA5DJqI[/video]

morning!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn the weed end is over? It's Tuesday???
I'm going back to bed.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Damn the weed end is over? It's Tuesday???
> I'm going back to bed.


I hear yas! I never believed my mom when she said when you get older time flies even faster but once again she proves to have much wisdom.


----------



## match box (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. I was celebrating a little last night. what a great day. The divorce is final or will be before the end of the week. God bud coffee and a weight off my back. You all have a great day. life is good I wish I could send some of the happiness I feel over the net. I'm trying.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I was celebrating a little last night. what a great day. The divorce is final or will be before the end of the week. God bud coffee and a weight off my back. You all have a great day. life is good I wish I could send some of the happiness I feel over the net. I'm trying.


You did! Thanks, man that feels good. lol

Morning All! 

[video=youtube;7iGXP_UBog4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iGXP_UBog4[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. You all have a great hump day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. You all have a great hump day.


Every day is hump day! They're all great -- with some of that wax in the pen, and a bowl full!

[video=youtube;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;j4HO81xGvc0]http://youtu.be/j4HO81xGvc0[/video]

Hows everyone doing this fine October day!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2013)

gm riu..firrrup!


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Funk yeah!

Old school, for the old schoolers. Welcome to Planet Funk, the mothership will be along to pick up any stragglers shortly.

[video=youtube;8GsY-LFYye0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GsY-LFYye0[/video]



What the funk, yo.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2013)

wake n bake everyday, drama free~


#cheer$


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 31, 2013)

Morning All!
Changing jugs of nutes I found a 1/2 gram of casey jones oil,

Happy Halloween!
[video=youtube;uPJNXVZh2ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPJNXVZh2ns[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3ND4P-gy1PM]http://youtu.be/3ND4P-gy1PM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween...just a bit of Japanese humor to start the day.

[video=youtube;ln8-Y-fIbqM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln8-Y-fIbqM[/video]

LOL, happy day all!


----------



## match box (Oct 31, 2013)

Good morning riu. Happy Halloween. When I was a kid almost no one gave store bought candy and no one got sick and there was no razor blades in apples. In a town of 900 people every one knew who your were. Have a great day and evening.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 31, 2013)

Good day bakers
[video=youtube_share;4JkIs37a2JE]http://youtu.be/4JkIs37a2JE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;_GgBx7Y0aso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GgBx7Y0aso[/video]
happy halloween


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween!!!!! 

[video=youtube;0thH3qnHTbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 1, 2013)

good morning riu. hash plant and coffee to start the day. i'm going to have lunch with my daughter today. and see Slayer tonight. I think it's going to be a long day. you all have a great day and weekend.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Morning everyone it's one beautiful fall day today! Some tunes coffee and juicy fruit kush for my start to the day.

[video=youtube_share;f5J54RVZjYs]http://youtu.be/f5J54RVZjYs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mornin' peeps...bakey bakey.

Damn, Ian wore out the orchestra in this one, happy weekend!

[video=youtube;embimweuYU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=embimweuYU4[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 1, 2013)

A little painting and the weed end starts for me, going to the top of the mountain tomorrow.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mornin all!...may the sun always rise no matter what the actual weather is like.

Happy weekend!!

[video=youtube;eGKlaW_IFZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGKlaW_IFZs[/video]

God I love Uriah Heep...or have I mentioned this a dozen or so times.


----------



## match box (Nov 2, 2013)

good morning riu. late night Slayer was very loud and I did enjoy the concert. hash plant and coffee to start the day. you all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 3, 2013)

This lady is now on a regular rotation here at Mojo's radio
[video=youtube_share;4srcIIzqqaA]http://youtu.be/4srcIIzqqaA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;GIzDsGyxsQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIzDsGyxsQM[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol, I just got all highed up and get a text from my mom asking if I'm still coming over to cut up her old couches and throw them in the work dumpster. Fuck. Chainsaw, sawzall or sledge? 

[video=youtube;keqAQk1YuOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keqAQk1YuOs[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I just got all highed up and get a text from my mom asking if I'm still coming over to cut up her old couches and throw them in the work dumpster. Fuck. Chainsaw, sawzall or sledge?


Stihl 24" bar with competition chain LOL! what couch? Oh and wear some leather covers because you won't like it when the chain hits a nail, ugly that is and the ER/OR doesn't want to stitch up your leg by Sunday they are flaggin'.

So let's go with the Sawz All or sledge. Why? Because I like you....


----------



## match box (Nov 3, 2013)

Good morning riu. Holy grail and coffee this morning. It's going to be a much calmer day today the wind has stopped.
im going to start looking for a home tomorrow. Seahawks play today BBQ at a friends house for the game. I don't think we will cook the beer this time. Lol I hope you all enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ToxmbOr00co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToxmbOr00co[/video]
off work today, but i got a meeting at 1.. oh well atleast im off today


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;urzoMBysQTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urzoMBysQTI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Sunday bakers!...got up an hour early or so it seemed. Actually, just didn't bother setting back my clocks...which means everyone but me will be an hour late for the next 6 months.

Have a good day:

[video=youtube;0MtBWt4dfBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtBWt4dfBY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2013)

trim trim trim~ wake n bake break~

#morning$tar


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2013)

Starting a new job today re-siding a retirement complex. 
There's a bunch of old hippies living there and they rock out all morning.
All the ladies there sit and watch us work all day, I keep telling Jr. to 
take his shirt off but he's chicken LOL!! Told him that would make their day 
and maybe even fresh cooked cookies for him!
Update tomorrow.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 4, 2013)

Waking
Baking
Fuck mondays, I'm unemployed.


----------



## match box (Nov 4, 2013)

Good morning riu. Monday morning bake holy grail and coffee. I have to have my teeth cleaned today and then I'm going house hunting. You all have a great day and remember Friday isn't as far away as it seams this morning.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 4, 2013)

housing is always nice to have!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ........snip......... I keep telling Jr. to
> take his shirt off but he's chicken LOL!! Told him that would make their day
> and maybe even fresh cooked cookies for him!
> Update tomorrow.


LOL! I keep forgetting you were USN. Ok handsome in the USAF we lead by example. So get leading and peel! (pics etc... etc....)


----------



## rizzlaking (Nov 4, 2013)

is there any other way


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL! I keep forgetting you were USN. Ok handsome in the USAF we lead by example. So get leading and peel! (pics etc... etc....)


I was a God in corduroy back in the 70s but the years have taken it's toll, well, that and ice cream....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mornin' bakers, today's agenda consists of shopping for Christmas lights and whatever other cool shit I can find for the holidays(like that 8 foot giraffe with a Santa hat at Home Depot!).

Happy day all!

[video=youtube;OEJh2FFUUoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEJh2FFUUoU[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 5, 2013)

Morning RIU got some Green Crack and a little Hindu Skunk for the AM wake n bake


----------



## match box (Nov 5, 2013)

Good morning riu. Holy grail and coffee to start the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 5, 2013)

Such a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Went to 6 different stores, came home with these...and a whole lot more.

[video=youtube;OSBjkXEOCO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSBjkXEOCO0[/video]

Happy day!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2013)

This is my Monday. Morning all!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it Friday yet???


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rain, rain, rain...so we bake away another rainy day. 

Hope everyone is having a good one!.

[video=youtube;3RNDNlhYl58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RNDNlhYl58[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;CXDAIBvI48w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXDAIBvI48w[/video]


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning Tokers!!!!!!!!! I was off work today so I figured it was a day to wake n bake and listen to music and get some things done around the house.... [video=youtube;7_sH_K8vZl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_sH_K8vZl8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2013)

natibredstoner said:


> Good morning Tokers!!!!!!!!! I was off work today so I figured it was a day to wake n bake and listen to music and get some things done around the house.... [video=youtube;7_sH_K8vZl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_sH_K8vZl8[/video]


welcome to rollitup, you can relax and chill here.. lookin kinda tense in the avatar


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 6, 2013)

I was a day of thinking about life. But its good to see a fellow King here lets wreak some havoc homie!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone out there bakin' today?.

So nice to see the sun again, plants will be happy today here...hope everyone is having a good one!

[video=youtube;eymMR60AazU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eymMR60AazU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 7, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Anyone out there bakin' today?.


Right there with you, morning bakers
[video=youtube_share;tYjC2ZwfGs0]http://youtu.be/tYjC2ZwfGs0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2013)

This morning's bake courtesy of Laverne and Pakistan Valley

[video=youtube;Soa3gO7tL-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X_IWlPHMziU]http://youtu.be/X_IWlPHMziU[/video]


----------



## SeymourGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

With the right bud, a wake and bake is a glorious way to start the day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 7, 2013)

Morning All!
Staying home and baking. 

I don't know why but this tune makes me want to get into mischief. lol

[video=youtube;ILpk_apW-lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILpk_apW-lI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This morning's bake courtesy of Laverne and Pakistan Valley
> 
> [video=youtube;Soa3gO7tL-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c[/video]


This song, lol...used to hum it to myself during the endless walks hauling water last summer. Now I find myself missing that endless chore, and I know why. I enjoyed the challenge of producing good quality bud under difficult conditions, and having those plants look as good as the med growers using backyards.


----------



## match box (Nov 7, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. I've been looking at houses but until I have the settlement check from my ex wife I really can't buy. The houses I've looked at sold in 2 days so with out the money all I can do is see houses being sold. I'm sure in another week I'll have the money. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]

"Would you like creamer or sugar with that?"

Yummy Sonic's coffee. Morning all, a couple bowls, a bit of p. cubensis, 2 cups of Sonic's coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. (Ground up your mushies, add them to your coffee, go for a 15-20 minute drive to blow through a couple bowls, drink coffee, turn around, turn up Zeppelin, realize that the mushies set in SOOOO fast that way (and blasting a bit of the dust in your bowls hits EXACTLY like a DMT come-up.) Finish last bowl, realize that maybe you shouldn't have really packed a FULL bowl for that last little run... And, liftoff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ......snip......
> 
> Yummy Sonic's coffee. Morning all, a couple bowls, a bit of p. cubensis, 2 cups of Sonic's coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. (Ground up your mushies, add them to your coffee, go for a 15-20 minute drive to blow through a couple bowls, drink coffee, turn around, turn up Zeppelin, realize that the mushies set in SOOOO fast that way (and blasting a bit of the dust in your bowls hits EXACTLY like a DMT come-up.) Finish last bowl, realize that maybe you shouldn't have really packed a FULL bowl for that last little run... And, liftoff.


Ok other than the Sonic coffee you can pollute yourself better than anyone I have ever met and trust me THAT is saying a lot after even ONE shift at County much less years of 'em!


----------



## blacksun (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellllll yea. Haven't shroomed in a long time but we got really into it when I used to be able to get truck loads of gold caps with the powdery white stalks with blue spots/streaks. Used to munch handfuls, ounce each throughout a night+day, raw. Loved their taste. Would always end up playing first person video games, usually shooters. Probably why I'm all fucker'd up in the head now lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mornin'!

Hope everyone has a great Friday...enjoy!

[video=youtube;_Cd9FYO9Rh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cd9FYO9Rh4[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Good morning all!!! Although I don't get to partake in morning bake I'm with you all in spirit, as soon as I get home though... 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all!!! Although I don't get to partake in morning bake I'm with you all in spirit, as soon as I get home though...
> SH420


I call foul! I was reading about you doing vector control in another thread and I think it would only be humane if you would wake and bake the vectors before you 'controlled' them


----------



## match box (Nov 8, 2013)

Good morning riu. The weekend is here. god bud and coffee to start the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;XwmtNk_Yb2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwmtNk_Yb2Q[/video]


Time to get my coffee! Wakey wakey, shrooms and bakey!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2013)

Morning all,

The g/f has been in the Philippines for 9 days and I haven't been able to reach her for the last two.
I'm sure (hoping) she's alright it's just that the mind (mine) likes to run. She was suppose return on Sat but thinking thats not going to happen.

[video=youtube;nyZrZPmDKKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyZrZPmDKKw[/video]

Getting over a 2 day bug, just going rest up today.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The g/f has been in the Philippines for 9 days and I haven't been able to reach her for the last two.
> I'm sure (hoping) she's alright it's just that the mind (mine) likes to run. She was suppose return on Sat but thinking thats not going to happen.
> ...



Hope all is well, I'm sure she'll be home soon
SH420


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The g/f has been in the Philippines for 9 days and I haven't been able to reach her for the last two.
> I'm sure (hoping) she's alright it's just that the mind (mine) likes to run. She was suppose return on Sat but thinking thats not going to happen.
> ...


Uh oh, was just watching initial damage reports from the Philippines...catastrophic.

Hope she's OK.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 8, 2013)

Check 1-2, check, check...is thing on? Hello Friday
[video=youtube_share;grBmQwLSlDw]http://youtu.be/grBmQwLSlDw[/video]
Stay safe bakers


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn... I thought I was gonna be home hours ago... OH Well... better late than never as far as I'm concerned
 yup almost...  ... 
fuck yeah... that's what I'm talkin' bout
[video=youtube;_f_izHnUSjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_f_izHnUSjA[/video]
SH420


----------



## Bombur (Nov 8, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn... I thought I was gonna be home hours ago... OH Well... better late than never as far as I'm concerned
> yup almost...  ...
> fuck yeah... that's what I'm talkin' bout
> [video=youtube;_f_izHnUSjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_f_izHnUSjA[/video]
> SH420


Possibly the most awesome video ever..


----------



## slowbus (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Uh oh, was just watching initial damage reports from the Philippines...catastrophic.
> 
> Hope she's OK.


185 mph winds I heard


----------



## ebgood (Nov 9, 2013)

up early in the mornin smokin on some yumyum


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mornin' bakers!...hope everyone spends time this weekend with those you love

B/C we never know how much time there really is.


[video=youtube;uGDA0Hecw1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> 185 mph winds I heard


They would have been better off getting hit with a tsunami...look at the pics.
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57611622/typhoon-haiyans-death-toll-rises-in-philippines/


----------



## match box (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee for breakfast. Enjoy the time you have with family and friends life can be cut short for any of us and you should enjoy as much as you can. I hope you are all well and having a great Saturday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2013)

Morning All! talked with the g/f last night, she's fine. Should be home tomorrow.

[video=youtube;aLv8HwsI9wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLv8HwsI9wM[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 9, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All! talked with the g/f last night, she's fine. Should be home tomorrow.
> 
> [video=youtube;aLv8HwsI9wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLv8HwsI9wM[/video]


Came in specifically to check. That's great news! 

In our new place, was able to pack my hookah with half molta and half blueberry Sisha, made my magic coffee, and moved the first load.

It's been a hot minute since I was able to smoke indoors.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 9, 2013)

Winter Time in AK~~~~~~~~~~~~wake n bake at noon.lol.gotta love it.The neighbors have almost all gone south.Everybody else's house's are buttoned up tightly.So that means I can listen to my Grateful Dead and hear my Lascallas WFO !!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 10, 2013)

Morning all
[video=youtube;xKZbEe-NRxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKZbEe-NRxg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mornin'!

Such a well done vid, on this date(Nov. 10th, 1975)38 years ago...we had one hell of a storm in the area.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

[video=youtube;hgI8bta-7aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok other than the Sonic coffee you can pollute yourself better than anyone I have ever met and trust me THAT is saying a lot after even ONE shift at County much less years of 'em!


4/You:
[video=youtube;cwqhdRs4jyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;L_jWHffIx5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jWHffIx5E[/video]

brain gets smart but your head gets dumb LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 10, 2013)

Bakers, don't mess around with Jim
[video=youtube_share;KRvYSZNyo8M]http://youtu.be/KRvYSZNyo8M[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 10, 2013)

Good morning riu. Bubble hash and coffee to start the day. I got a text from a friend in the hospital at 4:30 this morning. He had a hart attack. He is one year younger than me. I'll be going to see him. When I posted yesterday about keeping close to friends and family I really didn't think it would hit me. You all have a great day and make sure to tell the people you love that that you love them every time ya see them.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok other than the Sonic coffee you can pollute yourself better than anyone I have ever met and trust me THAT is saying a lot after even ONE shift at County much less years of 'em!


Yer just being nice. LoL - no more sonic's, I get local pinon roasted coffee and brew it at home. 

I made a great mixed drunk last night. 1 ounce Van Gogh blueberry, 1 ounce Van Gogh caramel, 2 grams powdered mushies topped with Sprite. That's the last day I use whole mushies, from now on it'll be extract.

Oh, good morning, I'm baked and drinking my coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yer just being nice. LoL ..........snip....


LOL only the nice a cereal killer like you could 'preciate


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yer just being nice. LoL - no more sonic's, I get local pinon roasted coffee and brew it at home.
> 
> I made a great mixed drunk last night. 1 ounce Van Gogh blueberry, 1 ounce Van Gogh caramel, 2 grams powdered mushies topped with Sprite. That's the last day I use whole mushies, from now on it'll be extract.
> 
> Oh, good morning, I'm baked and drinking my coffee


Nothing a considered OD of cold medicine won't set right


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing a considered OD of cold medicine won't set right


You do know that he's now within driving distance right, DAD? Possibly we should consider not teasing the boy.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You do know that he's now within driving distance right, DAD? Possibly we should consider not teasing the boy.


I considered it. I'm glad that's behind me. Damn the anchor and full speed ahead


----------



## match box (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and the coffee is brewing. It's Veterans Day in the USA so thank you vets for your service. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning all!
Now that the g/f is back to take care of the house I can go to work. Fresno bound for 2 days to do some training and assessment.
I feel grateful it's not 110 degrees.
Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 11, 2013)

Going down for my 1 drink a year.
I'll be at the VFW at 11:11 am toasting our fallen comrades.
Thank you Vets.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 11, 2013)

This one is for my grandfather.
[video=youtube_share;c2aqHGaSxRI]http://youtu.be/c2aqHGaSxRI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 12, 2013)

Started this morning with the Wallstreet Journal and a fatty @ 5am. Lovin' it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL I have a grower alarm clock.

I wake to the bank of fans and carbon scrubbers sequentially starting up. It's really sort of funny because one sounds just like an igniter popping LOL. So then I snuggle down into the covers knowing I have 15 more minutes prior to the lights coming up and I can make sure everyone is good before wobbling downstairs.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning my friends, speaking of time, once the day has begun how long is the count down till take off? 
For me it's about 30 mins, start with the morning bathroom routine and kettles on and then onto to the launch pad we go.
[video=youtube_share;nlcIKh6sBtc]http://youtu.be/nlcIKh6sBtc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all,
blast off has been postponed until I can get back to mission control,
about an hour and then. Back to bed.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Amaretto coffee and bubba to start off the day...off to the twilight zone!

[video=youtube;a1sf2CzEq0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/video]

Have a good one all!


----------



## match box (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. Not much else going on. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 12, 2013)

Still punching the clock, BUT!!! 9 months from today I'm sleeping in!
To help get me thru today is a pipe of... a pinch of Royal Kush with a
load of Kief and Trikes I got from the trimmer.. Were's my lighter??


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;sdXjm8pZMws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Still punching the clock, BUT!!! *9 months* from today I'm sleeping in!


I agree it's this

or C-Section for you!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all im quite medicated at the moment and just cleaned a 15 gram size ball of resin from my main smoker spoon. super dark blue with a dark green octopus on the top.Now I wonder does any ingenious stoners have any clue how I can hmmm how do I say this "condense" the resin to a smaller more potent tokable? Can resin be refined? The reason I ask is I smoked nothing but straight trichromes and premium montreal charra's through this badboy for a year straight then put her down for a bit, im betting the remnants are stellar stone. I know wtf did this come from but I had to ask.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;sdXjm8pZMws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws[/video]


rofl ive done 30 days in the hole! big surprise eh? lol?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 12, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hi all im quite medicated at the moment and just cleaned a 15 gram size ball of resin from my main smoker spoon. super dark blue with a dark green octopus on the top.View attachment 2891667View attachment 2891668View attachment 2891669Now I wonder does any ingenious stoners have any clue how I can hmmm how do I say this "condense" the resin to a smaller more potent tokable? Can resin be refined? The reason I ask is I smoked nothing but straight trichromes and premium montreal charra's through this badboy for a year straight then put her down for a bit, im betting the remnants are stellar stone. I know wtf did this come from but I had to ask.


It's a living thing....

[video=youtube;2PZ7-AhBuXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PZ7-AhBuXE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSPFmjdTx8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSPFmjdTx8M[/video]

Good morning, everyone. Set up a hot spot to apply for a couple jobs, and decided to post up! Got the hookah going, the coffee (much better with concentrate, vs. using whole powdered mushrooms!) and I'm doing good.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mornin all,

Gotta go workout this AM, when I return I expect all of this bud to be consumed...

[video=youtube;-4xqA1ssFHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4xqA1ssFHY[/video]

Happy day!


----------



## xGrimace (Nov 13, 2013)

Alright cya in 2 years..


----------



## match box (Nov 13, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. I'm going to change the title on my car today and find out why I haven't received my settlement yet. You all have a great day.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;OeP4FFr88SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeP4FFr88SQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;sXmgkvIgc0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmgkvIgc0w[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;NdWPkgtaOTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdWPkgtaOTw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;zISiQ6PqATI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zISiQ6PqATI[/video] last one for now i promise lol


----------



## match box (Nov 14, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee and I'm ready for the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good day all, a tad late to the party...smoke on!

[video=youtube;tgYuLsudaJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgYuLsudaJQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 15, 2013)

Good morning riu. Posts have been a little scarce in the mornings. God bud and coffee to start the day. The weekend starts today that has to make ya feel good. I use to enjoy the weekend so much that I didn't remember the weekend that's no good if ya can't remember how much fun you had. You all have a great weekend even if ya don't remember it all.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning my friends, I have...
[video=youtube_share;IG0SayJH_KQ]http://youtu.be/IG0SayJH_KQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Friday Bakers 

Blue dream & listening to Sweet Smoke 

[video=youtube;zT1dN8gbxKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT1dN8gbxKk[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8klzeuv8kFg]http://youtu.be/8klzeuv8kFg[/video]

morning!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got off of night shift, feels so damn good to take all the crap out of my pockets, pack a bowl, and sit on the couch  

They want me to come in tonight, but it's my night off so screw that! Time to relax 

not sure how many times this one has been posted, but it's still good.. hope you guys and girls are having a nice morning too 

[video=youtube;pPOKJikcYMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOKJikcYMk&amp;list=PLfA_Abgjnpxc8OBYU9omF0m9 __PC-3Pbx&amp;index=21[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 16, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee with a little old time cartoons to start my Saturday. I'm going to a party tonight for a friend and his wife. There going to have a baby. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Buenos dias bakers...take a ride on the peace train and have an awesome day!

[video=youtube;_6mKMV0d2cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mKMV0d2cs[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2013)

gm riu. no music. just a joint full of the white.


----------



## xGrimace (Nov 16, 2013)

[video]http://www.nashville.com/news/nashville-community-news/yesits-the-proposal-seen-all-over-the-web[/video]


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 17, 2013)

Morning guys and happy sunday to all aint posted in a while so just want to say

Wake and bake baby 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2013)

Coming into los angeleeeeeeeeeeeeees  bringin' in a couple of keys... ha!

[video=youtube;LRpj9mCl0qg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRpj9mCl0qg[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 17, 2013)

sunday morning blues&#8230;&#8230;I love Billie Holiday's version but the horns on this are elemental
[video=youtube;04rClGsbWp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04rClGsbWp4[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just CAN'T not say Billie Holiday
[video=youtube;bKNtP1zOVHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKNtP1zOVHw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mornin' bakers, off to the gym and ducking tornadoes today...some wild weather around these parts for November.

Have a good one!

[video=youtube;1a76FeV2-Dw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a76FeV2-Dw[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_601kPxo1lQ]http://youtu.be/_601kPxo1lQ[/video]

hope everyone enjoys the day!


----------



## match box (Nov 17, 2013)

Good morning riu. You guys are putting up some great music. Space dawg and coffee this morning. A new week starts and I'm looking forward to what ever adventure this week brings. You all enjoy the day. Go hawks.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I should have held off putting up Christmas lights, there's a monsoon going on...poor shit's taking beating with hail/wind.

[video=youtube;l3EryN4stwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3EryN4stwQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 18, 2013)

it's a miracle!!!! i woke up again!!!! in such a crazy world filled with mayhem, disease, killer weather and drunk drivers out to nail you at any time of day i have survived once again to marvel at my existence and try not to laugh because surely it's some kind of cosmic joke hahahahaha&#8230;&#8230;.I left my smoking kit in my GF's car and she's left for work, in that kit is my remaining herb and my only pipe&#8230;.well I scourged up leftover bags and got a bowlful, cleaned out a tobacco pipe and now I'm wasted so to celebrate another day here's my musical contribution

[video=youtube;PIJzpdJIdmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIJzpdJIdmI[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2013)

It's Monday????
I wanna a do over!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;UmTx9y7ePTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmTx9y7ePTg[/video]

Just sat back down in my chair. It kind of was rolling away and swivelling at the same time as I was trying to sit in it. It was like slow-mo, I spent time rolling with it


----------



## match box (Nov 18, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. It's not going to be a cold day but cool like 45 for the high today. I'm sure it's going to rain also. Oh well ya can't do anything about the weather. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;p0PjECSyJ7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0PjECSyJ7w[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 18, 2013)

another gem from canned heat

[video=youtube;rI8-R3ZDvSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8-R3ZDvSQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3iXMhphebGI]http://youtu.be/3iXMhphebGI[/video]

morning y'all!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mornin' all, keeping one eye on evil women today...

Happy Day!

[video=youtube;n9qeJskx6r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9qeJskx6r0[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain day, thank god


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Rain day, thank god


You off today? So explain to me why the NEX is so much better than AAFES? I've been pondering this since Friday's visit to Port Hueneme.


----------



## match box (Nov 19, 2013)

Good morning riu. You all have been putting up some great music. Thank you for the musical start to my day. God bud and coffee to start the day. It's going to be a cool rainy day. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2013)

They're both better than Wally World and 1 has more parking???


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> They're both better than Wally World and 1 has more parking???


LOL WalMart is usually nicer than AAFES and it's definitely better than Edward's BX. The CB's NEX however looks like Nordstrom's! We walked in and hub and I were gobsmacked. We just stood there, overwhelmed. They actually had an 90" AQUOS on the floor! Anyway we got the long underwear and Pea Coat we were there for. But I was just stunned. Now I must make the pilgrimage to San Diego by way of Pendleton. I have to check out if this was an isolated instance or if the Navy is bogarting all the good shit (as usual).


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL WalMart is usually nicer than AAFES and it's definitely better than Edward's BX. The CB's NEX however looks like Nordstrom's! We walked in and hub and I were gobsmacked. We just stood there, overwhelmed. They actually had an 90" AQUOS on the floor! Anyway we got the long underwear and Pea Coat we were there for. But I was just stunned. Now I must make the pilgrimage to San Diego by way of Pendleton. I have to check out if this was an isolated instance or if the Navy is bogarting all the good shit (as usual).


The Army is doing the same thing, when I visited my brother in Co. Springs I couldn't belive that I was on post. The Commissary was equal to Safeway's finest only more spacious. The BX was more like Macy's, he said it was an effort to keep Officers.


----------



## match box (Nov 20, 2013)

Good morning riu. Up early today got to go see a Doc. God bud and coffee to start the day. It's frosty outside this morning. You all enjoy your day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;gPDcwjJ8pLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPDcwjJ8pLg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mornin' bakers, white widow, caramel coffee, and STP to start my day full of holiday decorating.

Have a good one!

[video=youtube;V5UOC0C0x8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UOC0C0x8Q[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 21, 2013)

Good Morning: "Fukkallyaall"

Burning the Horehound....

Eastern Daylight Time is: 6:13 am BEEP


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;xa7BtkHuXdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa7BtkHuXdQ[/video]

I've been trying to put the glam rock of my youth behind me but; Love is like oxygen, you get to much you get to high, not enough and you're gonna die, love gets you high.

Thank you, all of you for yesterday, most fun I've had in a very long time. Wow I think this was the best day I've had since we all worked round the clock in the early 90's going head to head coding against the AOHell hackers.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2013)

* mornings are tasty with a bowl of Kryptonite (blue pheno).. cheer$ to the wake n bake crew~


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 21, 2013)

28* this morning, digging out the thick socks and long handles today.
This is the last winter I'll have to work but it still sucks.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> 28* this morning, digging out the thick socks and long handles today.
> This is the last winter I'll have to work but it still sucks.


*i feel ya, its in the 20s during some mornings around here, but avg is mid-low 30s


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XIycEe59Auc]http://youtu.be/XIycEe59Auc[/video]

how's it going today smokers and tokers!


----------



## match box (Nov 21, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's 28 degrees here today everything covered in frost. Space dawg and coffee to start the day.i hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Nov 21, 2013)

haven't posted in a while, but not that anyone cares, im blowin on some blue cheese and some nice dabs of skywalker og shatter. its 70 degrees here in texas. yall have a good day


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2013)

comeonplantgrow said:


> haven't posted in a while, but not that anyone cares, im blowin on some blue cheese and some nice dabs of skywalker og shatter. its 70 degrees here in texas. yall have a good day


--I care.. lmfao~ have a good day


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Buenos tardes baking crew, never hear this stuff on the radio. Hope everyone is having as good a day as I am...rock on!:

[video=youtube;cNp5quO11B8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNp5quO11B8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

When everything is wrong, we move along
Along, along, along

[video=youtube;XleOkGsYgO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XleOkGsYgO8[/video]

Rain gear on, check
Dog rain gear on, check
Dog's goggles on, check
Dog's rain running shoes on, check
Annie's prepped the bong, check


wait, what?


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;R20f-TPKjzc]http://youtu.be/R20f-TPKjzc[/video]

friday yea whoo! Morning erybody!


annie this is command central, we have green across the board... We are mission go! We'll see ya on the other side.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;s8rR7E6NfY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Mornin'

As Winter fast approaches yet again, my mind inevitably turns to the future. In 2 years my mortgage is finished, and then I'm outta here!. 

Anyone up for some sailing?.

Happy weekend!

[video=youtube;Bw9gLjEGJrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 22, 2013)

Good morning riu. I'm late here today. I got some kind of cold or something. Chills and sweating all night. OK enough complaining. Frosty here again today space dawg and Gatorade this morning. It's Friday the weekend begins. I hope you all enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mornin', heard from 3 little birds...they said don't worry about shit, . And these videos, so many of them on Youtube I have never seen...probably b/c they were released before MTV was created. Glad someone saved all the old VHS tapes, happy day!

[video=youtube;PGYAAsHT4QE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGYAAsHT4QE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;e0p04CLd0gk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0p04CLd0gk[/video]

I absolutely love this song and sing very loudly to it. Worse when it gets to the bang part I usually jump up and clap my hands and shriek bang. At roughly 4:35 this am my hubby found out just how much I loved it too  LOL 

......."they froze their asses off" LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> 28* this morning, digging out the thick socks and long handles today.
> This is the last winter I'll have to work but it still sucks.


Beat you by a week, picked up new long johns from the NEX (I swear to god who knew -- 90" Aquos). I also bought special gloves so I'm sitting here typing in gloves (in the house) LOL.

Ok pics or you're not in long johns and I already posted one of me, so get posting and I wanna see if you got doctor denton's  show me your ass LOL


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Beat you by a week, picked up new long johns from the NEX (I swear to god who knew -- 90" Aquos). I also bought special gloves so I'm sitting here typing in gloves (in the house) LOL.
> 
> Ok pics or you're not in long johns and I already posted one of me, so get posting and I wanna see if you got doctor denton's  show me your ass LOL


The current temp is 23, going down to 9 tonight...you'd need mittens here.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The current temp is 23, going down to 9 tonight...you'd need mittens here.


ROFLMAO!! It was 63 at my desk and I was in gloves LOL! You'd need to leave me in the flower room with the plants or I'd escape back to civilization. Just call me hothouse (hothead works too).


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2013)

Good morning RIU! 9ºF right now. Not looking forward to going outside.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good morning everyone, working on about my 7-8 snap, been up since about 4:30 and its -3F. Too cold for the ladies in the tent out in the shop, bringi9ng them in.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 23, 2013)

Good morning fellow bakers
[video=youtube_share;h_5q0n2mDR8]http://youtu.be/h_5q0n2mDR8[/video]
Nice winters day here...0*or 32F with isolated flurries


----------



## james2500 (Nov 23, 2013)

good morning fellow bakers&#8230;..gonna have a sample of my next harvest&#8230;.skywalker/og kush&#8230;it's windy here, birds are walking.

[video=youtube;4qNJfVXxrQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qNJfVXxrQU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2013)

Morning All!
I've gone all week without W&Bing due to work.
The g/f woke up on my side of the bed this morning, pissed at the world that she has to work, so I'm just laying low
enjoying some outdoor Train wreck until the sun warms up the back yard a little.
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Happy Sunday bakers!

Current temp here is 12, with some fog...all the planes have been grounded...

[video=youtube;YqgcbpLO6Rk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqgcbpLO6Rk[/video]

Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 24, 2013)

What ever happened to that sound my friends?
[video=youtube_share;bv7XR_cJU9Y]http://youtu.be/bv7XR_cJU9Y[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;JAglUR-KXfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAglUR-KXfQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;I1Xe15-Ayf4]http://youtu.be/I1Xe15-Ayf4[/video]
Great version


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not even angry, I'm being so sincere right now LOL

[video=youtube;oJagxe-Gvpw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=oJagxe-Gvpw[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 25, 2013)

How goes it riu!

[video=youtube_share;3qKOv3VBJcc]http://youtu.be/3qKOv3VBJcc[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 25, 2013)

Good morning riu. Wow I didn't get out of bed almost all day yesterday. I haven't been this sick for a long time. Feeling better today. A little space dawg to start the day. This is a short week for most of the USA. thanksgiving holiday. I hope we all get to spend some time with family and friends. Enjoy the day your trading this day for one less day of your life so enjoy it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;-SSdTXNK2mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SSdTXNK2mo[/video]

look at the operational end of the device .... ha!


----------



## james2500 (Nov 26, 2013)

good morning buds and budettes&#8230;had a ritalin then my GF gave me a vicodin and i'm smoking what's left of my last harvest a mix of liberty haze darkstar green poison and LAChoco&#8230;.time to go split a little wood and get the wood stove blazing it's 38F here in the foothills of the Cascades and we have an east wind that sucks the heat out of you in a new york minute&#8230;I'm feeling pretty righteous right about now.
[video=youtube;WUHy_TfkN38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUHy_TfkN38[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 26, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;sD5djnDfRS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD5djnDfRS0[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 26, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and Gatorade to start the day. I'm not doing to much today I want to be at my best for thanksgiving. I'm going to meet the family my daughters going to marry into and my first ex wife will be there also. I get to check them out and I'm sure they will be checking us out also. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;qDY-DF4Lpdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDY-DF4Lpdg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 27, 2013)

I know it's out of fashion
And a trifle uncool
But I can't help it
I'm a romantic fool

[video=youtube;QEQkIEkxm7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEQkIEkxm7k[/video]


----------



## chambray7 (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWKVice7GqE

waken bakin makin moves today verybody stay up


----------



## match box (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. One more day to the big feast of Thanksgiving. This well be my daughters first Thanksgiving in her new house. I'm sure she is excited and worried. Well some good old god bud and coffee this morning to start my day. I order you all to enjoy your day.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Morning! 

[video=youtube_share;vJtf7R_oVaw]http://youtu.be/vJtf7R_oVaw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2013)

wake n bake-- finally got mines in today, ftw

been up since 6am @t 32f weather, im enjoying the winter desert theme, nice change from the usual tropical heat lol.. 

#cheer$


----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_mR0tzt9XaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mR0tzt9XaM[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. Happy Thanksgiving to you all. I'm going to my daughters for dinner. God bud and coffee to start my day. If your going to be driving today be very careful and don't drink and drive. I hope everyone around the world has a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2013)

Morning All! Happy Thanksgiving!
Enjoying some Maui Haze I picked up in Sunland yesterday. 

[video=youtube;Xe9OzLB0rU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe9OzLB0rU0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 28, 2013)

To all my southern friends I wish you a safe and bountiful feast.
[video=youtube_share;An2a1_Do_fc]http://youtu.be/An2a1_Do_fc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;LwgwI_Inglo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwgwI_Inglo[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0f3Jgav9Ans]http://youtu.be/0f3Jgav9Ans[/video]

lets get this day a rolling riu!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2013)

Morning All.
How you feeling?
[video=youtube;xJcIjG9N1Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJcIjG9N1Qs[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 29, 2013)

good morning pappy&#8230;..i feel good&#8230;...
[video=youtube;U5TqIdff_DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5TqIdff_DQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 29, 2013)

Cut the cake bakers
[video=youtube_share;n60E8-Wt4Mk]http://youtu.be/n60E8-Wt4Mk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Damn, you all are up early bakin'...mind if I join?.

For those who celebrated, hope you enjoyed the holiday. My black Friday shopping consists of a carbon filter/more lighting...seriously.

[video=youtube;92zMMZWPyGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92zMMZWPyGE[/video]


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2013)

Good morning folks! Woke up and got all ready for the day then realized I don't have to work.

Time to get high!! 

[video=youtube;GHLPcvaqenI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHLPcvaqenI[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. I'll be staying home today. I can't understand people shopping yesterday and today. You would have to be a lot crazier then me to fight the crowded story's. You all have a great day even if ya go shopping.


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 29, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving and have an excellent weekend.

[video=youtube;XoI1XPqXQ90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoI1XPqXQ90[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2013)

Some times I'm just glad to wake up in the same world I went to sleep in.....

Just sayin


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;XjYGpTkoRVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjYGpTkoRVw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

Morning bakers, hope all is having a great weekend  

Good cup of fresh ground Starbucks verona + girl scout cookies = a mighty fine way to start the day!

Saw Kris Lager in Vegas and became a fan, his band was really great.

[video=youtube;OB5jXjPm-hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB5jXjPm-hc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 30, 2013)

G'Day bakers,

Stuck here watering/transplanting/maintaining house...feelin' like the man in the box.

Let me out!

[video=youtube;TAqZb52sgpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;j94eBU1khYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j94eBU1khYI[/video]
good morning, i get to work a double today


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ivRb9f5ueYo]http://youtu.be/ivRb9f5ueYo[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2013)

srh88 said:


> good morning, i get to work a double today


I'm sorry I could NOT like your post! Double helpings of work today, ouch ouch you have my sincere condolences! 


as for me 
[video=youtube;uWhkbDMISl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWhkbDMISl8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 30, 2013)

Plans for the day&#8230;..put up tree, pull cats off tree, decorate, sweep up broken decorations&#8230;..assemble 2 cat trees for outdoor cats, clean kitchen sweep floors start burn pile clean out carport set live trap for raccoon. After I drop some skywalker/og kush in my vaporizer and subsequently lower my IQ.

[video=youtube;XZ4Ib-7fJqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ4Ib-7fJqY[/video]


----------



## match box (Nov 30, 2013)

Good morning riu. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. Good weekend to relax and stay at the house. I've been looking at 55 and older communities to live in. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 30, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. Good weekend to relax and stay at the house. I've been looking at 55 and older communities to live in. You all have a great day.


Yea but they have a funny smell LoL


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> Plans for the day..put up tree, pull cats off tree, decorate, sweep up broken decorations..assemble 2 cat trees for outdoor cats, clean kitchen sweep floors start burn pile clean out carport set live trap for raccoon. After I drop some skywalker/og kush in my vaporizer and subsequently lower my IQ.


I get knocked down but I get up again.....& way better than pissing the day/night away 

[video=youtube;KS6zlW7o51c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS6zlW7o51c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 30, 2013)

Good morning riu. I was up all night, then took a nap over the last 4 hours or so, and now I'm ready to stay up all night long again. Nothing like a few days off from work to get my sleep hours all messed up.

Hope everyone is enjoying the extended weekend.

[video=youtube;MO0l36nEvCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0l36nEvCc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2013)

got a break inbetween my shifts 
[video=youtube;gtUfqFxMhiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtUfqFxMhiM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning wake and bakers! Blue dream and a giant cup of coffee while listening to some mellow STP! 

[video=youtube;A8iFcLpz1E8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8iFcLpz1E8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning all. I finally got my sleep hours straightened out just in time to enjoy this last day of the weekend. Basically just 3 more weeks to go and the Christmas break will be here. Let the countdown begin.

Hope you all enjoy the day and have a great week!

[video=youtube;XgssdCS8VpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgssdCS8VpU[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning riu. The 55 and older places I'm looking at you have your own house not a condo. How ever they may smell also. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. I hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;y3yFjMegWKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3yFjMegWKA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 1, 2013)

Bacon is on.
Happy Dec.1


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning!, last 3 days have seemed like Sunday. Just noticed Christmas/NY fall on a Wednesday, that's just wrong...too hard to schedule around mid-week holidays.

Happy day!

[video=youtube;PbgKEjNBHqM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbgKEjNBHqM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Bacon is on.
> Happy Dec.1


We are supposed to buy a tree today. Any tree in my house is immediately weaponized, but my son is coming so there must be a tree. Nothing like erecting high ground for the cockatoos to fight over.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> We are supposed to buy a tree today. Any tree in my house is immediately weaponized, but my son is coming so there must be a tree. Nothing like erecting high ground for the cockatoos to fight over.


Turned on all my lights last night, power company just arrived to fix transformers...

[video=youtube;inWKw8nqQlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inWKw8nqQlI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Turned on all my lights last night, power company just arrived to fix transformers...
> 
> [video=youtube;inWKw8nqQlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inWKw8nqQlI[/video]


Yes but did you get to punch Julia Louis Dreyfus in the snout? Gawd that was funny... that cat the lights... The dog the waste dump.... oh I own that DVD or is it BluRay I LOVE that movie ....


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## match box (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. The Seahawks and Saints tonight should be a good game. The rest of my day will be boring. I'll have to see what kind of trouble I can get into. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2013)

30* this am a real heat wave! Man I'd rather stay home and stay high.
Good Morning RIU


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ah, the Monday following a holiday weekend...so nice and quiet.

So am I the only one here with a relative like cousin Eddie?.

Happy day all, stay high!

[video=youtube;BeskbiJjCXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeskbiJjCXI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Ah, the Monday following a holiday weekend...so nice and quiet.
> 
> So am I the only one here with a relative like cousin Eddie?.
> 
> Happy day all, stay high!


LOL nope. I think every family is issued at least one of them  I know we had our share.

[video=youtube;u-2b04quQOw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-2b04quQOw[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG has my head been under a rock! is this really miley cyrus?!? she's got father issues me thinks. how old is she now? 
[video=youtube;My2FRPA3Gf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8&amp;list=TLwKPBBTLxygypHcv5UuPxqF_ CgVYa_Fez[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2013)

i'm sorry i posted that miley video, i lost my head 
[video=youtube;ERiTX9Pa23c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERiTX9Pa23c[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2013)

woke up not too long ago.. it's 5 am here, all my friends are either sleeping or working.. The rest of my city is dead. So there's nothing to do now besides get really _really _high.. and probably cook some eggs  

morning riuans, hope your day is gonna go good.. oh man, I'm off tonight too! hell yes 

[video=youtube;6pOq4hyoX9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pOq4hyoX9g&amp;list=PLfA_Abgjnpxc8OBYU9omF0m9 __PC-3Pbx&amp;index=33[/video] just because


----------



## match box (Dec 3, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee and a very big smile. What a run away game here last night. Seahawks were great. This morning the news says the fans created a movement on the earth quack machine. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bonjour bakers,

Could someone please come over and clean my house?, cannot have a maid service anymore and must do it all myself...the downside of indoor gardening.

Have a good one all!

[video=youtube;WROJl6QtNMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WROJl6QtNMk[/video]

Hehe!, this song reminds me of some of the threads in this section.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

what DO I do around here!?

[video=youtube;YlFXCC4Hfa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlFXCC4Hfa0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 3, 2013)

"lookin back.. on the track.. for a big green sack
got to find ..just the kind.. for losing my mind"
[video=youtube;4b1wt3-zpzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b1wt3-zpzQ[/video]
"Lookin back ..on the track.....gonna do it my way"
for a perpetually sharp day


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 4, 2013)

Hump day bake = girl scout cookies & giganto cup of fresh ground mocha java coffee with a side of tunes from Susan & Derek. Got the tree up, a few presents wrapped and the stockings were hung by the chimney with care, in hopes that Santa Bong soon would be there... 

[video=youtube;5vZ1h1Q8oR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vZ1h1Q8oR0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> what DO I do around here!?


It's the Holidays  Let's get in the mood, shall we?

[video=youtube;8sYI9X8VmtA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sYI9X8VmtA&amp;list=PL2D85B686A6DA2BD0[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 4, 2013)

Good morning riu. Cold this morning but god bud and hot coffee will do the job. No cloud cover so it gets cold but at least it's not raining. I'm going to get out in the cold sun today the sun helps me with depression and lots of bud helps also. I think all the changes in my life and not having my own place yet is making this more difficult. I'm trying to stay as positive as I can. I hope that you all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Cold this morning but god bud and hot coffee will do the job. No cloud cover so it gets cold but at least it's not raining. I'm going to get out in the cold sun today the sun helps me with depression and lots of bud helps also. I think all the changes in my life and not having my own place yet is making this more difficult. I'm trying to stay as positive as I can. I hope that you all have a great day.


Hang in there and getting outside is a great idea. I think I'm going to follow your lead


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hang in there and getting outside is a great idea. I think I'm going to follow your lead


just started my car up and put the heaters on full blast, when it gets warm enough in there ima go out and smoke a bowl&#8230;.in my car&#8230;.in my driveway&#8230;.bitches


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

james2500 said:


> just started my car up and put the heaters on full blast, when it gets warm enough in there ima go out and smoke a bowl&#8230;.in my car&#8230;.in my driveway&#8230;.bitches


james you are much man  I'm in awe I'd be honored if you'd wear my Nomex gloves.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 4, 2013)

G'Day baking crew,

Bit of a late start due to my getting lazy ass back to the gym, nothin' better than a few bong rips after a workout though...gets you a lot higher.

Just un-packed my own early Christmas gift, a 600W MH/HPS set-up. I've never seen a metal halide bulb up close, looks like a stage prop from the 1940's version of Frankenstein ...huge.

Happy day everyone!!

[video=youtube;UulEF42mlVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UulEF42mlVQ[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;UGAosOoKFMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGAosOoKFMs[/video]

The temp is diving and storm clouds are on the horizon. We may see snow on the high desert floor  thank you god I no longer have to kick the tires and light the fires


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

Today





50° 21°Fri





54° 36°Sat





52° 27°Sun





46° 25°


we may get snow by Sat 1st time since 1999



space heater took a crap and died on me.. before it really got cold.. was outside this am at 2 am.. with coffee and a smoke.. felt like making a small fire inside the room just to warm up a bit.. crappy thing is.. at 2am is was about 29 it's now 21

[video=youtube;pjYUzpdKMZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjYUzpdKMZs[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

lol found someone 1999 video of what we call "snow" here

CT had REAL snow.. was there in the blizzard of 78 and OMG 2 story snow drifts= awesome forts!!

[video=youtube;nu3b4d2ZG0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu3b4d2ZG0o[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Of course it did. They are notoriously lazy shits. Time to do some real work and they up and die, thoughtless really. What you need are 2 indoor flower rooms running back to back cycles. Then you simply go in, sit with your plants and burn one. Yeah I know it's terrible for the plants. Oh well I grow shitty pot  What can I say. BTW my monitor downstairs in my cube has thrips! Whoa....

Anyway as I was saying I think I'm higher than you, altitudinally speaking. Fact is I'm almost sure of it what's your alt?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2013)

Y'all *lifts hat* 

[video=youtube;PQy2fHR7JHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQy2fHR7JHk[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 5, 2013)

8 Degs. F this am!
In the wise words of my 2 year old grandson.. " I don't wanna"!!


----------



## match box (Dec 5, 2013)

Good morning riu. Our high today is 34. Indoors it's very high. God bud coffee and later hot buttered rum to take the chill off. Stay warm and high. Have a great day.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 5, 2013)

Missed out on the wake and bake so decided to take a 4:20 bake and break this afternoon  

What's happenin fellow bakers? Been pouring rain here and weather lady forecasting ice storm junk 

Just made a huge salad with fabulous home made Italian dressing and a big pot of chicken and dumplings. Hope you all have a HIGHLY blissful evening 

Jamming to the awesomely lovely blonde guitar slinger Joanne Shaw Taylor 

[video=youtube;Rxsr2do0Wrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxsr2do0Wrk[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Of course it did. They are notoriously lazy shits. Time to do some real work and they up and die, thoughtless really. What you need are 2 indoor flower rooms running back to back cycles. Then you simply go in, sit with your plants and burn one. Yeah I know it's terrible for the plants. Oh well I grow shitty pot  What can I say. BTW my monitor downstairs in my cube has thrips! Whoa....
> 
> Anyway as I was saying I think I'm higher than you, altitudinally speaking. Fact is I'm almost sure of it what's your alt?


There is balance in the karma field. The icemaker chose yesterday to crap out at the lab where i volunteer.


----------



## match box (Dec 6, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's a cool 28 out side this morning. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. I'm going to have lunch with my daughter today. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

Inside it's warm, the tree is lit and so am i 

[video=youtube;LieDB2SG5To]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ALNb4maWNoT6RbiKKzMuuFtuWM6K9QaPyP&amp;feat ure=player_detailpage&amp;v=LieDB2SG5To[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Inside it's warm, the tree is lit and so am i
> 
> [video=youtube;LieDB2SG5To]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ALNb4maWNoT6RbiKKzMuuFtuWM6K9QaPyP&amp;feat ure=player_detailpage&amp;v=LieDB2SG5To[/video]


Right on Annie&#8230;.I'm headed out to my warm car to smoke a bowl&#8230;..stay classy


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another week down!
[video=youtube_share;vNOJIUCZpTU]http://youtu.be/vNOJIUCZpTU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like we are in for a day of sleet and wintry nastiness.... 

Looking out the window at the rain missing summer a whole bunch! Oh well I am consoled by tasty girl scout cookies & fresh ground Starbucks verona.

Happy Friday and have a great weekend bakers! 

[video=youtube;0qLH9qgu4PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qLH9qgu4PA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mornin' bakers!

All this talk of weather reminds me of the idiots who thought they could commute home here a few years back.

They were wrong...lol.

[video=youtube;et0axOoiGs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et0axOoiGs8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin' bakers!
> 
> All this talk of weather reminds me of the idiots who thought they could commute home here a few years back.
> 
> ...


OMG! Where are our flying cars! I feel so let down, we should be so 'over' this!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-NWC5o_vF7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NWC5o_vF7I[/video]

Gaudete was the introit antiphon on the 3rd Sunday of Advent: Gaudete Sunday (12/15 this year)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mornin' baking crew!

Today's agenda, chop a kush plant and decorate my Christmas tree...err white widow tree.

Happy weekend!:

[video=youtube;fijZE7T3S-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fijZE7T3S-s[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 7, 2013)

because i love you so&#8230;.baby please
[video=youtube;d7qNnyF3wtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7qNnyF3wtQ[/video]

still toking in my warm car in the driveway


----------



## match box (Dec 7, 2013)

Good morning riu. It's not going to get above 32 here for the next 3 days. The norm would be 40 for the high and 36 for the low. Good bud and coffee to start the day. It's a good thing we don't have global warming. Keep warm and have a great weekend.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9TlBTPITo1I]http://youtu.be/9TlBTPITo1I[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2013)

#wakenbake #highdesert

~all it needs is to rain and we got snow flakes lol 

 cheer$


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey RIU'rs, dreary, leaden, 19F morning here in the Midwest 40N. Not as bad as Crane Lake, Minn.. -35F now. Damn. High as hell from .....#3F, first test since cure 6 wks,. Have to call it that cause I don't remember which strain this is cause I misplaced the map. Just know it came from site #3 toward the front. Think we'll do waffles today, vape some more 3F and wander thru Menard's. Have a great day, all


_Edit: and listen to Pink Floyd on the way to the store_


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 8, 2013)

damn.. it's cold here for a little texan. 30 f here, I can't imagine - 35 


time to reload my bowl, good morning and stay toasty riuans 

[video=youtube;BqDjMZKf-wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg&amp;list=PLfA_Abgjnpxc8OBYU9omF0m9__PC-3Pbx&amp;index=45[/video]

random song for the morning


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

Good morning  It's going to be cold out there. So stay in where it's warm, if you can. 

[video=youtube;5g4lY8Y3eoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g4lY8Y3eoo[/video]

If you must go, dress warmly.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Mornin' crew,

Off to the gym in the snow today...happy holidays!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin' crew,
> 
> Off to the gym in the snow today...happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 2921414View attachment 2921415


DAMN! I sat here smoking and staring at your be-yoooooooooootiful images  I had wanted to use C99-1 as our Christmas Tree but hub but his foot down. Actually he said she looked to spindly. I told him by 12/23 she'd be ready. He bought a pine. 

Guess what I'm decorating 12/23  yup..

But the most awful thing is your ornament hooks. Please tell me those are upside down. PLEASE? Otherwise I've just spent near on 6 decades with my slip showing. LOL too funny  Merry Christmas and it looks VERY merry at your house. I'd like to shimmy down your chimney  for some cookies and milk.


----------



## match box (Dec 8, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee. Big game today Seahawks and the 49ers. Go hawks. It's colder than a witches Brest in a brass bra. My cousin text me yesterday day from Yakima wa. He said it was so cold he saw a attorney with his hands in his own pockets. You all have a great day.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

kick it! open the windows and turn up the bass

[video=youtube;TW2y0MiH1hE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW2y0MiH1hE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> DAMN! I sat here smoking and staring at your be-yoooooooooootiful images  I had wanted to use C99-1 as our Christmas Tree but hub but his foot down. Actually he said she looked to spindly. I told him by 12/23 she'd be ready. He bought a pine.
> 
> Guess what I'm decorating 12/23  yup..
> 
> But the most awful thing is your ornament hooks. Please tell me those are upside down. PLEASE? Otherwise I've just spent near on 6 decades with my slip showing. LOL too funny  Merry Christmas and it looks VERY merry at your house. I'd like to shimmy down your chimney  for some cookies and milk.


Yep, hooks were inverted to avoid touching buds. You should see the outside of my house, I know commercial airline pilots can from 30,000 feet.

I actually have a real chimney, house is a registered historical home constructed in 1906...only now the fireplace is fake with a gas line.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;YVGKfDoANRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVGKfDoANRA[/video]

Do you see the lion?


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jyvo6gY9zLA]http://youtu.be/jyvo6gY9zLA[/video]

morning riu! Another Monday, back to the grind!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 9, 2013)

A friend came over to have dinner with us yesterday. He brought some of the best ganj I've had in years. Fluorescent orange-y lookin' kind of super niceness. I put a little piece aside for today. I don't know if I should work or write a manifesto 

Guilty pleasure:

[video=youtube;tUkf9hLaqnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkf9hLaqnk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Monday Monday, and more bud trimming on tap...so need to bake

I am thankful I no longer have to deal with the corporate world/commuting...streets are snow covered and temp=17.

Happy day!

[video=youtube;aQ8bDIw14U4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ8bDIw14U4[/video]


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 9, 2013)

Just finished shoveling here, got like 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 9, 2013)

Fuck me monday.U all have a good day now slavin it away for the man

Dannoo93


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning bakers...save my life I'm going down for the last time.
[video=youtube_share;R7jW8_2Us5c]http://youtu.be/R7jW8_2Us5c[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Monday Monday, and more bud trimming on tap...so need to bake
> 
> I am thankful I no longer have to deal with the corporate world/commuting...streets are snow covered and temp=17.





They lied! At least we are dry here.


----------



## match box (Dec 9, 2013)

Good morning riu. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. Damn it's cold here but no snow. Seattle will shut down with 2 or 3 inches of snow all the hills and lack of snow removal trucks. I'm going to get ready to move to a guys house to stay while he is having back surgery and then I'll stay for a week or 2 if needed when he gets out of the hospital. Good tuns this morning. I hope you all have a great Monday.


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 9, 2013)

Listening to & trying to live the full version. 
Wil Mimnaugh -Here we go-
[video=youtube;szoehHW0QUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szoehHW0QUU[/video]

Wake & bake &......"remember to breath"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bakers...save my life I'm going down for the last time.
> [video=youtube_share;R7jW8_2Us5c]http://youtu.be/R7jW8_2Us5c[/video]


Melba Toast


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning bakers! Girl scout cookies and Godiva chocolate truffle coffee this morning here at the love shack! 
We were lucky, just rain and and some chilly weather but no major ice or problems in our area. Neighboring counties were not so lucky and had an ice storm with trees down and so forth. 

Keeping it on the funk side since I am getting some things done around here today. 

Love the Monophonics. Saw them this summer in Las Vegas. 

[video=youtube;H8BuReehldo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8BuReehldo[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning RIU. I'm going to try and conserve on my power bill by trying to heat
my living room it my pipe today.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Morning RIU. I'm going to try and conserve on my power bill by trying to heat
> my living room it my pipe today.


And just how did that work out for you? did you reach I don't give a fuck prior to turning the heat on or? LOL let us know who won.

[video=youtube;-tdSpL3LE0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tdSpL3LE0U[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 10, 2013)

Seems like we were lucky again and not too many roads are iced over this morning in my area! Surrounding counties are struggling with icy roads since it's only in the mid 20's this morning. I've been on a cleaning and rearranging rooms binge so I am tanked up on Godiva hazel nut coffee and a bowl or two of girl scout cookies to get me motivated. 

Since its so cold this morning I thought this song was appropriate. Hope you all have a great day, stay warm!

[video=youtube;g6A6opUgoEc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6A6opUgoEc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mornin', no bakey for me til' after the gym...and fuck winter. Do people actually choose to reside in these extreme conditions, or do they just get stuck here?.

I think I figured out how Chicago was founded. Some 200 or so years ago, some old gangster in New York said:

"Hey, there isn't enough crime here and it's too warm...let's head west!"...lol...have a good day all!

[video=youtube;PEVkcd3tBDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEVkcd3tBDY[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 10, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. I've been getting my stuff to gather so I don't forget any thing when I move the my friends house today to watch his house for a few days while he's having back surgery and then I'll be there till he can get around by his self. You all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Dec 11, 2013)

Good. Morning riu. I'm up early to take my friend to the hospital this morning. Coffee but no bud till I get back. You all have a great day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey, MB hope your friend's surgery turns out ok. Chilly 16F here in the Midwest. 97F in Garoua


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

Good morning. I was looking for a Christmas Carol I remembered from my childhood and I found this version. Hysterical, there's like 10 feet of snow outside so they put the kids in shorts  Build tougher progeny! indeed.

[video=youtube;-krz1QVLjsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-krz1QVLjsY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

To pay for my previous post here's a version for you guys 

[video=youtube;GkppWW2UI8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkppWW2UI8c[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> To pay for my previous post here's a version for you guys
> 
> [video=youtube;GkppWW2UI8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkppWW2UI8c[/video]


Haha!, clicked on that Christmas carol and almost went back to bed. And no, did not go to casino...although we do have one here.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mornin' all

Our forecast after last night's snow:

-Cloudy early, then gradual clearing, with a temperature falling to around 3 by 5pm. Wind chill values as low as -14. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.

And that's a cold shot baby...happy day all!:

[video=youtube;YCNCOMgJATQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCNCOMgJATQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2013)

#cheer$ to the wake n' bake crew~




#kalinga #darkcherrypheno


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 12, 2013)

I totally forgot the term wake and bake. It's just a daily thing for years now. Smoke a bong toke before I'm dressed every single day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZlsJD8RlhbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlsJD8RlhbI[/video]

So hub says, "Yes I know the solar pipe blew, do not get out on that roof I'll fix it when I get home." I could have done it in daylight when it wasn't freezing. I listened to hub, what a 'tard I am. So I'm suiting up NOW and climbing out not to mention emptying the hot water heater into the pool.

I'm going to rest his merry ass when he gets home if I don't fall head first off the fucking roof. Oh and when I mentioned his promise last night AND this morning and mentioned calling off to keep the pipes from going kerblooey in the bond beam he just said that doesn't happen. 

He comes from Philly, they winterize pools. We don't.... onward... maybe if I type this longer... shit and I have to destroy my good Serius gloves. I am gonna kill him, slowly

Merry f'n Christmas!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 12, 2013)

Careful on the roof... My step sons good friend lost his dad to falling off the roof...
Slipped while putting a tarp up to cover leak....
Fell off his roof, landed on neighbors... 
Internal bleeding.... bled out....
Please be careful....


----------



## match box (Dec 12, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start my day. It's a little warmer here. 43 is a whole lot better than 30.
My friends surgery went well he should be able to leave the hospital by Sat. 
You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning my friends, someone pissed in my oatmeal today and I'm a bit tense.
[video=youtube_share;VRFCMM3bra8]http://youtu.be/VRFCMM3bra8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually it is and isn't great news. The fix was simple, I just put all the valves back in the same winter position I had both showed him and put them in a week ago. Turns out he also decided to remodel the solar pipe manual shut off I plumbed in for him because of the last time he did this. He also broke the manual diversion valve. 

My grow room's hose bailed me out (he'd also left both brand new hoses attached to the hose bibs with nozzles on, they are ruined), otherwise I could not have filled the pool. We are finishing filling. But it looks like we pumped several thousand gallons off the roof. You can imagine how my roof looks. 

LOL it's so funny, so very very funny.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;3GI2mdKbHIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GI2mdKbHIg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2013)

off to work 
[video=youtube;hCuVQnuspx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuVQnuspx0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 12, 2013)

Woke up far too early, hit a bowl of blue dream and then went back to bed for a while. Enjoying a giganto cup of Godiva chocolate truffle coffee and listening to the Black Crowes. They were with Tedeschi Trucks Band and it was one of the best shows we went to all year. 

Got so much more stuff to get done today so I need to get back to it. Have a fantastic day all! 

[video=youtube;o3CC9GdnYPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3CC9GdnYPE[/video]


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 12, 2013)

yep unless your out of fresh bud and smoking all the roaches from good weed. then its still good.


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ubRoXYfLqkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubRoXYfLqkk[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YPEGzEttx0w]http://youtu.be/YPEGzEttx0w[/video]

morning smokers and tokers!


----------



## match box (Dec 13, 2013)

Good morning riu. Hash plant and coffee to start the day. My friend may be able to come home today or so he thinks. He spent 6 hours in surgery and 10 hours in ICU. You all have a great day.


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 13, 2013)

Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day and stays safe on this Friday the 13th. Now let's go smoke some pot!!

[video=youtube;t8Q7I99zxW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Q7I99zxW4[/video]


----------



## holy420 (Dec 13, 2013)

Its friday tonight and i can wait for tomorrow's morning after hearing you all out.keep on toking amicos.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2013)

Morning bakers...Friday!
[video=youtube_share;QgD5p1XiVT0]http://youtu.be/QgD5p1XiVT0[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2013)

Hard getting going today, but I'm moving! 
Headed to Lake Far West for the BBQ with a bunch of RIU degenerates tomorrow, gong to be fun!
See you there......


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hard getting going today, but I'm moving!
> Headed to Lake Far West for the BBQ with a bunch of RIU degenerates tomorrow, gong to be fun!
> See you there......


Have fun and take some pictures for those who can't make it this year, but wish they could.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;TvThHk-wMRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvThHk-wMRk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Have fun and take some pictures for those who can't make it this year, but wish they could.


Cali is simply too far away...would have to fly.

Which would defeat the purpose cuz' I wouldn't be able to bring treats to share. They'll have a shit ton of kief, shatter, hash and edibles there...been watching them grow since back in June.

Damn, wish I could be there...maybe next year.

To all: Happy weekend!!

[video=youtube;y5BZzDQbcqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5BZzDQbcqI[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 14, 2013)

Good morning riu. I got my friend home last night about 6 pm. The people next door woke us both up at 2:30 am. It was a hard night for my friend. It's hard to get comfortable after back surgery. I've had 4 I'm glad it's him and not me again. It may be a long day I'm not use to being a nurse. You all have a great day.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Dec 14, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I got my friend home last night about 6 pm. The people next door woke us both up at 2:30 am. It was a hard night for my friend. It's hard to get comfortable after back surgery. I've had 4 I'm glad it's him and not me again. It may be a long day I'm not use to being a nurse. You all have a great day.


you had four back surgeries? that is quiet a lot


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2013)

Morning everyone. Hope you all are able to enjoy the weekend. Only one more to go after this one before xmas.

[video=youtube;-ceQ-cg7Ubw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ceQ-cg7Ubw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;hEvGKUXW0iI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEvGKUXW0iI[/video]

Hawaii, hawaii, hawaii, Dr. G, damn I miss you.... as I'm out shoveling ice I think of you.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2013)

Morning all!

[video=youtube;LF82xubPoOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF82xubPoOc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 14, 2013)

Snow storm today, found Elvis or at least his voice lol...a 16 yr old kid has it.
[video=youtube_share;2VwWRpIinxs]http://youtu.be/2VwWRpIinxs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2013)

^^^That's amazing!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 14, 2013)

blink blink blink goes the cursor

have a day

[video=youtube;TE5or92yoMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE5or92yoMM[/video]


----------



## Truckstop13 (Dec 14, 2013)

It's 8:46am and it's time to get my day started with a good old fashion bong rip! Blue Dream with about a 3 month cure... Might actually rethink leaving my bed, lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hawaii, hawaii, hawaii, Dr. G, damn I miss you.... as I'm out shoveling ice I think of you.....


I miss da doc too.. The guy gave me some seeds but wasn't around to see the final product! I have a feeling we'll see him again though..

[video=youtube;sonYFxHHvaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM[/video] maybe this will bring him back


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I miss da doc too.. The guy gave me some seeds but wasn't around to see the final product! I have a feeling we'll see him again though..
> 
> [video=youtube;sonYFxHHvaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM[/video] maybe this will bring him back


the final product was incredible..


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;S_bEmCKst1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_bEmCKst1E[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Sunday bakers!

Take a little trip while I head to the gym this AM.

Have a good day!!

[video=youtube;-xTGrfs5TXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xTGrfs5TXM[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. Well I hope the hawks win today. You all have a great day.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 15, 2013)

wake & bake~ 

..if anyone is looking for terra preta soil, PM me for info~ #cheer$


----------



## james2500 (Dec 16, 2013)

good morning buds and budettes&#8230;early morning ultrasound appt&#8230;7:15&#8230;..so have to leave house at 6:15&#8230;i will be baked before I leave the driveway...

[video=youtube;8uFYkLFAg18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uFYkLFAg18[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 16, 2013)

ooops forgot to change my avvie back&#8230;..oh well

fixed


----------



## match box (Dec 16, 2013)

Good morning riu. Monday so your just 5days from the next weekend. Hash plant and coffee to start my day. My friend that just got home Friday from back surgery Friday is up and walking around almost like normal. I don't think he will need me at all in a few days. You all have a great Monday.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 16, 2013)

OG Kush & giant cup of Godiva hazelnut cream coffee on this chilly morning.

Most of the weekend I've been working on a genealogy family tree/history book plus a photo album of her father's childhood photos for a christmas gift to my niece. It's time consuming but a labor of love plus I love doing all the research. I love history so discovering my own family history has been eye opening and fascinating. Keeps me interested for hours on end reading all the info and digging around. 

Time to get some things done that I slacked off on this weekend, hope you all have a great Monday 

[video=youtube;8Fy-w9yYx7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fy-w9yYx7A[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RyFs13mMtPo]http://youtu.be/RyFs13mMtPo[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 17, 2013)

Good morning riu. Space dawg and coffee to start my day. I took my friend to the V.A. To get his RX filled what a fucking Zoo. We have to go back to get them today. It should go faster he just has to pick them up. They would not let me drop them off and pick them up he had to go. This old man has to be one of the strongest guys I've ever known. He pushes him self every day. It inspires me to do the same and I'm going to start right after my nap. Lol. You all have a great day


----------



## wwrockyou (Dec 17, 2013)

"I'm going to start right after my nap" I like that !


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NNH6PX-2euM]http://youtu.be/NNH6PX-2euM[/video]

One more


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mornin'...still snowing here and today I must drive in it. So glad that youtube has all the concert footage I was too young to see live.

Ozzie...lol...think this song was referring to a different type of snow:

[video=youtube;IkbMd3Bygzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkbMd3Bygzs[/video]

Happy day all!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 17, 2013)

Morning fellow bakers!

Up early this morning to give my son a ride to work cause his car is in the shop. So I waited til I got back from dropping him off to have some tasty Godiva coffee and I am trying out some new stuff I have never tried/heard of. 

I have Fire OG, Cherry Kush & Pineapple Dogshit! Never tried any of these so right now I am testing out Pineapple Dogshit and I have a buzz after approximately 4 tokes off this lovely joint.  It may have a slightly off "odor" just a hint, it seems to mostly be skunkish with a hint of sweet/fruity. Has a nice flavor, I don't know what dog shit tastes like so I can't say if it resembles that but it does again have a skunk/hint of sweet flavor with a sour undertone. I laid it down after four tokes to see if I was stoned and I was. I've retrieved it now from the ashtray and continued to hit it and it's got great potential for couch lock if you didn't keep yourself busy and occupied. I mostly feel relaxed and creative so I am going to work on some more presents for christmas. Gotta get up and get busy or I will be snoring and drooling on the couch.

I give it a two thumbs up, definitely great buzz. I would suggest it as an evening smoke as it is very relaxing. 

Here's a little bud pornage: 



[video=youtube;3CSXEkcrMrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CSXEkcrMrU&amp;list=PLgJguO6WRcN1YNCzcVhIjmgh KkDNhL9qL[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2013)

Morning all!
Starting the day with some cannabutter and coffee, then putting up christmas lights outside, let's see how long this takes...

[video=youtube;XSH9ryRzHQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 17, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all!
> Starting the day with some cannabutter and coffee, then putting up christmas lights outside, let's see how long this takes...
> 
> [video=youtube;XSH9ryRzHQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4[/video]


got the same thing going over here , just finished buttering the crap outta my bagel with some hashbutter & the coffee is just about done.. #cheer$ #wakenbake


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8jYgctXpajs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jYgctXpajs[/video]


very true


----------



## match box (Dec 18, 2013)

Good morning riu. Baked daily I can relate to that. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. Good to see ya back minne. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;06GhXB2_XNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06GhXB2_XNE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 18, 2013)

Morning yall!

Fire OG kush with chocolate truffle coffee = a great way to start the day. It's quite aptly named - it is FIRE indeed. 

[video=youtube;raql_Hh_NmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 18, 2013)

Top of the morning to everyone!

[video=youtube_share;uV7L4suXyAM]http://youtu.be/uV7L4suXyAM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mornin', 3 cups of coffee, 2 bowls of kush...and a partridge in a pear tree.

Have a good day all!

[video=youtube;cibZydv3XLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cibZydv3XLM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 18, 2013)

~miss my lil best friend, gonna see her soon.. we call her chocolateface ..Lol , all outta marlboros, gonna head out after enjoying this hott cup of coffee 

#wakenbake


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Thursday all! Cherry kush & hazelnut cream coffee. Have to finish up some shopping today and lots of other stuff to get done! 

Govt Mule & Ty Taylor (Vintage Trouble)

[video=youtube;qSVTG5V-EV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSVTG5V-EV4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;9-SQGOYOjxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-SQGOYOjxs[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;y26Fp0w8rK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y26Fp0w8rK0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLFA0E4F40B 47B9F20&amp;index=11[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;dcxsheROd3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcxsheROd3E[/video]
Well it's been awhile since I've been able to post in this thread.

Good Morning, let's get elevated.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2013)

Morning All!

A member gifted me some canna-butter that I sampled last night.....1.6gm..Wow! 
I'm thinking it was more like a canna-shroom-butter. Gonna wait a few days before I eat anymore, take it a little earlier in the day when I can enjoy the whole ride.
I don't remember what time I fell asleep but feel great this morning! 
Thank You!

[video=youtube;XUK1n99PD5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUK1n99PD5o[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> 
> A member gifted me some canna-butter that I sampled last night.....1.6gm..Wow!
> I'm thinking it was more like a canna-shroom-butter. Gonna wait a few days before I eat anymore, take it a little earlier in the day when I can enjoy the whole ride.
> ...


Yeah and you know some member gifted me with a Girl Scout Poison clone! I know the 'person' in question called it GSC x Durban Poison but even with my tolerance those buds shit canned me. So it's been dubbed Girl Scout Poison and the clone is so healthy she vibrates! Gorgeous LOL! We must get these two together again, ha!

Merry Christmas, sweetie 
Annie the awful


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and you know some member gifted me with a Girl Scout Poison clone! I know the 'person' in question called it GSC x Durban Poison but even with my tolerance those buds shit canned me. So it's been dubbed Girl Scout Poison and the clone is so healthy she vibrates! Gorgeous LOL! We must get these two together again, ha!
> 
> Merry Christmas, sweetie
> Annie the awful



I wish people on the East Coast could do this. Its truly sad in so many ways.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mornin' All!

I am off to hunt for peat moss, which in winter can be a real challenge.

Before I do so, wanted to share something different:
[video=youtube;MM3IfYUBcWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_70430&amp;feature=iv&amp;hd =1&amp;src_vid=ojzxvgkB4eY&amp;v=MM3IfYUBcWQ[/video]

This christmas light display started out 6 years ago at a residential home in Crooks, SD. While growing in popularity at the residential site, it would generate lines of cars up to 1/2 mile deep with 2 hour waits to see the display. After the owners decided to move to a new home in the country, the show was relocated to the Western Mall in Sioux Falls SD, where it lights up the night and peoples hearts by raising around $25,000 per year for the Make-A-Wish foundation of SD. It grants about 5 children's wishes each and every year. 

Even though it's tough to get the scale of this display by watching the video, the castle backdrop used in the display is actually 3D, and is 24 feet tall!


----------



## tkowitha123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> I am off to hunt for peat moss, which in winter can be a real challenge.



Good Luck on your search buddy, may the god's smile upon you in your quest for peat!


----------



## match box (Dec 19, 2013)

Grandpapy I use to listen to Bob Rivers every morning on my way to work. I have that CD. They have a bigChristmas party but I've never been able to get tickets. God bud and coffee to start the day. Annie do you use a lot of eatables? 
They say we're going to have a little snow tomorrow. The day I have to drive to down town Seattle. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2013)

My psychotic mentality is so unique!
[video=youtube_share;t2mgfatNBpM]http://youtu.be/t2mgfatNBpM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 19, 2013)

tkowitha123 said:


> Good Luck on your search buddy, may the god's smile upon you in your quest for peat!


Found 2 whole pallets of it, a lifetime supply. Glad I shopped early for Christmas lights though, cuz' those shelves were empty.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank goddess its Friday! Up super early and already stoned on Fire OG. Diggin this softer side of Chris Cornell with Joy from the Civil Wars. Hauntingly beautiful song.

[video=youtube;nkssWbIkVew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkssWbIkVew&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My psychotic mentality is so unique!


And that's why we love you Mojo  you are uniquely you! Merry Christmas babe 



Sunbiz1 said:


> Found 2 whole pallets of it, a lifetime supply. Glad I shopped early for Christmas lights though, cuz' those shelves were empty.


Don't you love it when a plan comes together! I can almost never find peat easily out here and the price keeps going up whenever I found it, so I am in coco and I'm VERY happy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

Good morning and ...............now I'm baked!

[video=youtube;kFSPGIHjak8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFSPGIHjak8[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 20, 2013)

morning boys n girls.. been a busy night, but i'm always glad to see the sun come back  

gonna celebrate the morning my favorite way.. 

 with a nice hitting blunt and a cup of oj, have a good day friends


----------



## match box (Dec 20, 2013)

Good morning riu. We have a little snow 1 to 4 inches. By noon it will all be gone. I'm smoking a chunk of something that someone gave me I don't remember what it is but I'm getting high so it's good. Coffee and lots of I hope that fucking snow is gone before I have to drive. It's Friday so you all have a great day and a really great weekend.


----------



## past times (Dec 20, 2013)

Rise and Shine Chicken heads. I am officially on vacation...And Fogo De Chao fro lunch. BOOOOOOOm
[video=youtube;pJW7OSmKXCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJW7OSmKXCk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> And that's why we love you Mojo  you are uniquely you! Merry Christmas babe
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love it when a plan comes together! I can almost never find peat easily out here and the price keeps going up whenever I found it, so I am in coco and I'm VERY happy


I need to start a worm farm, that's the real expense currently...$20/bag 4/castings.

To All: This should get ya' moving on a Friday...happy weekend!

[video=youtube;lUeuAnMNDhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 20, 2013)

Vous souhaitez cuire avec moi?

[video=youtube;DX_9efimmNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX_9efimmNk[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-jB_QM73Slk]http://youtu.be/-jB_QM73Slk[/video]

morning!


----------



## past times (Dec 21, 2013)

Morning all. Going to be a rainy day full of movies, ganja, and maybe a little cleaning. [video=youtube;IcrbM1l_BoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcrbM1l_BoI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I need to start a worm farm, that's the real expense currently...$20/bag 4/castings.
> 
> To All: This should get ya' moving on a Friday...happy weekend!


And sell any extras  at a cut rate $15.00/bag LOL



past times said:


> Morning all. Going to be a rainy day full of movies, ganja, and *maybe a little cleaning.*


LOL you should see my house  Break out the shovel~



Me & My friend said:


> Vous souhaitez cuire avec moi?


LOL I think you are hot enough already ;D

Good morning and Merry Christmas 
[video=youtube;Jlf---13Q0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlf---13Q0g[/video]


----------



## past times (Dec 21, 2013)

I think i am going to add watch a ton of YouTube[video=youtube;hT_nvWreIhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg[/video] to that list


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

Good morning RIU! Should be a chill day today. Waiting for the blizzard tonight.

[video=youtube;dLa_ryRjC7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLa_ryRjC7M[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 21, 2013)

Good morning riu. The snow is all gone. I'm smoking unknown weed and coffee this morning. My friend is getting better every day. I'll stay till next Friday I think he may be able to drive by then. You all have a great Saturday.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

A melancholy morning my friends...
[video=youtube_share;9b-i0XknSnM]http://youtu.be/9b-i0XknSnM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Buon giorno!...off to the gym then it's trim trim trim!. 

Annie, you wanna come help take down Cindy?.

Have a good day all!

[video=youtube;TeyHPAdxuy0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeyHPAdxuy0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 21, 2013)

it's a dark cloudy day up in the mountains here.....warm and cozy in the house with a fire in the stove and cats layin around...smoked a bowl and had a cuppa joe

[video=youtube;kP33VEWxLCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP33VEWxLCo[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> it's a dark cloudy day up in the mountains here.....warm and cozy in the house with a fire in the stove and cats layin around...smoked a bowl and had a cuppa joe


Ahh james it sounds like you found heaven  have an extra cup for me 



Sunbiz1 said:


> Buon giorno!...off to the gym then it's trim trim trim!.
> 
> Annie, you wanna come help take down Cindy?.
> 
> Have a good day all!


LOL what kind of weapons you got? 



MojoRison said:


> A melancholy morning my friends...


I see you Mojo 
[video=youtube;WBRoQ91W1rk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk[/video]

The path of knowledge is lonely, but we stand alone, together.
Merry Christmas (Happy Solstice), however you want to say it  It's the season.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 21, 2013)

Good day all 
Past few days I have been in a lot of pain, decided to have few puffs, T3 and take a peek on riu. So much to do and not enough time.
[video=youtube_share;w9X5Vbt4FYo]http://youtu.be/w9X5Vbt4FYo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh james it sounds like you found heaven  have an extra cup for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 pairs of barber scissors, hash, and a bottle of Courvoisier for later...cuz' I know better than to try and manicure drunk.

Last time was a disaster....wound-up re-manicuring with a hangover.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NwfpBVmrC2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwfpBVmrC2g[/video]

We're getting ready to go out and see a friend's band play. (And, he's a legal professional, so he doesn't smoke.  )

Anyway, going through my magic back, looking longingly at the glassware, and lo and behold, there's an itty bitty bud of some of the CO med that I had! 

October old or not, it did the trick, I'm properly waked and baked.


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 22, 2013)

I love me some Polk Salad.............Annie!! 
[video=youtube;u4csFnpZXek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4csFnpZXek[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XPm3CWvDmvc]http://youtu.be/XPm3CWvDmvc[/video]

For all the wonderful people on RIU


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 22, 2013)

Good morning friends! sour kush in the vape this morning and starbucks brewing. Y'all have a good Sunday if you get a chance
[video=youtube;jMBU4kR70z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMBU4kR70z4[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 22, 2013)

Good morning riu. Unknown and coffee to start the day. The Seahawks need to win today. You all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning all!
had to drive down the road to post from my phone.
found some left over pre 98 at the cabin, what a morning!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 2 pairs of barber scissors, hash, and a bottle of Courvoisier for later...cuz' I know better than to try and manicure drunk.
> 
> Last time was a disaster....wound-up re-manicuring with a hangover.


Whoa! Courvoisier! I usually drink whiskey, scotch or rum (Ocho Años), neat  when not out of the bottle I usually drink from those little glass things you buy the Kraft Pimiento Cheese Spread in. I'm high class and all LOL! 

So you're taking down Cindy's? I must admit I just hit day 56 and they are looking ready and I'm having trouble getting my head around. I have to look again and I may well start chopping today! How are yours looking? Their trichomes are confusing me. But they just 'look' done if that makes sense.



Grandpapy said:


> Morning all!
> had to drive down the road to post from my phone.
> found some left over pre 98 at the cabin, what a morning!


I'm at the age I appreciate surprise weed more than surprise sex 

Oh yes and I must heartily recommend CN's concentrates (what did you call it), those puppies sneak up on you.. currently I've dubbed the jar, Sledge.

This is sooooooooooo funny! Knowing men and alcohol somehow I could just see the thinking.... 
[video=youtube;KCTeXUkTFwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCTeXUkTFwQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 22, 2013)

Good morning. Getting ready to watch some football. Hard to believe the season is almost over, seems like it just started. Hope you have a great Sunday, just 3 more days till Christmas.

[video=youtube;srHM2sIll68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srHM2sIll68[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 22, 2013)

You know what bakers, it's still rock n roll 
[video=youtube_share;5eAQa4MOGkE]http://youtu.be/5eAQa4MOGkE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;__kQ1PCP6B0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__kQ1PCP6B0[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DCrSoM5o-fg]http://youtu.be/DCrSoM5o-fg[/video]

morning everyone!


----------



## match box (Dec 23, 2013)

Good after noon riu. Wow I was making checks mix and forget to check in this morning. You all have had a good I hope.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;8NVQBenl_Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NVQBenl_Fs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;yB9RgYcte_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB9RgYcte_A[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Dec 24, 2013)

mery xmas yall


----------



## match box (Dec 24, 2013)

Good morning riu. Christmas Eve party's to hit tonight. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. My friend is doing so well I think I can leave him for a few hours to see some other people today. I hope someone has some fruit cake. LOL does any body really eat the stuff or are they the same ones that have been sent all over the world for years. You all have a great day. I'll be looking for Santa all night.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 24, 2013)

Have a safe and merry night bakers
[video=youtube_share;ADbJLo4x-tk]http://youtu.be/ADbJLo4x-tk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2013)

Morning All!
[video=youtube;00qbR8bO4W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00qbR8bO4W8[/video]

I've got my youngest crashed out on the couch, he's spending time with the old man before he heads to the ex in-laws for xmas. good kid. I'm blessed.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Courvoisier! I usually drink whiskey, scotch or rum (Ocho Años), neat  when not out of the bottle I usually drink from those little glass things you buy the Kraft Pimiento Cheese Spread in. I'm high class and all LOL!
> 
> So you're taking down Cindy's? I must admit I just hit day 56 and they are looking ready and I'm having trouble getting my head around. I have to look again and I may well start chopping today! How are yours looking? Their trichomes are confusing me. But they just 'look' done if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Cindy/WW was at day 62, I could see amber coloring w/naked eye. But I've run the strain 3 times, so I just know when it's done now.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mornin' baking crew...tough to find a good version of this. Hot lead singer has a nice voice.

Happy holidays to all, stay high and merry...we're expecting yet more snow tonight. I cannot recall a whiter Christmas here in the frozen tundra!.

[video=youtube;wQNirj6lbGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQNirj6lbGY[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 25, 2013)

Good morning riu. Marry Christmas to all you bakers this morning. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## RAWise (Dec 25, 2013)

Colorado is missing the snow this Xmas. Bummer

Sent from my M886 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 25, 2013)

_* H*__*A*__*V*__*E*__* A *__*D*__*A*__*N*__*K *__*H*__*O*__*L*__*I*__*D*__*A*__*Z*__*E*__*! *__*

*_


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas All!

Bakin is over there on the stove....


----------



## Truckstop13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Woke up wondering how my buddy's Chemdawg we just chopped a few days ago would smoke... No complaints! I can't wait to see how they turn out after a few weeks of some good old fashion mason jar curing. I picked clones from the same mother as these on my current grow... It was a little sneak peak preview! Merry Christmas RIU's!


----------



## BoogNBuds (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome, wake and bakes are sweet


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mornin'...the holiday never ends here.

Hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas, and have an awesome day!

[video=youtube;8zGJ9N7c6pE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zGJ9N7c6pE[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 26, 2013)

Morning riu, hope everyone had a wonderful x mas! No days off for this guy and the garden is in full demand today. Let's get at it!

[video=youtube_share;0FMfsT11pdA]http://youtu.be/0FMfsT11pdA[/video]

these guys are absolutely amazing live!


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 26, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Merry Christmas All!
> 
> Bakin is over there on the stove....
> View attachment 2940718


thats a chunky one!!! Nice!!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 26, 2013)

Morning bakers, think I'll dust my broom.
[video=youtube_share;aKo80b-QfK0]http://youtu.be/aKo80b-QfK0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 26, 2013)

Good morning all. I'm off work until the 2nd, so I'm really enjoying the extra opportunities to wake n bake. Hope you have a great day and happy holidays to you.

[video=youtube;38y59LjrMVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38y59LjrMVM[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 26, 2013)

A very late good morning riu. I had a long day yesterday and I'm just coming out of the fog. I hope you all had a great day yesterday and tomorrow is Friday. You all have a great day.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Morning fellow wake and bakers, Friday is upon us! Little chilli peepers to kick start the day

[video=youtube_share;0XcN12uVHeQ]http://youtu.be/0XcN12uVHeQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 27, 2013)

Good morning riu. Friday not that it's any different for me there all Fridays. It was always a good feeling when I was working. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. My friend is going to be able to live by his self so Sunday I'll be moving again. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 27, 2013)

Christmas is done the family has all gone home.
The best part of Christmas is having the kids and their kids all crowded in our small home, just makes it all that more cozy!!
Today it's back to the daily grind and the last of 2013.
Good morning all my friends here at RIU.


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2013)

Good morning RIU! Christmas with my family today. The house is going to filled with a bunch of screaming kids running around.

Time to prepare.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good morning!, 50 degrees and sunny here today. I am tempted to take down my holiday lights b/c our predicted high by Tuesday is 5 above...too early for that though.

Happy weekend!!

[video=youtube;4q9Y_jb1pcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q9Y_jb1pcU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 28, 2013)

#wakenbake #bugsnblossoms 

~best part of waking up


----------



## match box (Dec 28, 2013)

Good morning riu. Christmas is over now it's time to get ready for New Years. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. You all have a great Sat.


----------



## Truckstop13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Christmas came late this year, when I woke up to my wife teary eyed holding a pregnancy test... I'll smoke to that! Today's wake and bake is dedicated to all those heads out there trying to knock up their girl. Remember, it's all about repetition...


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Holidays RIU. 

[video=youtube_share;waBb-UM5m4g]http://youtu.be/waBb-UM5m4g[/video]


----------



## match box (Dec 29, 2013)

Good morning riu. Space dawg and coffee to start my day. The Seahawks have one last chance to win today and get home field advantage for play offs. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning All!
24% rh last 4 days has me testing some uncured bud before placing it jars. 
Well that was my excuse yesterday.... I did learn to post before medicating.

Forgot the song..
[video=youtube;1IzoiqDaG4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzoiqDaG4A[/video]


----------



## Hemperor (Dec 29, 2013)

YANKING MY WEED ? No MOM, I'm $MOKING IT ... till I FALL A$LEEP on THC TheHempCure = HEMP THC Tells Cancer Cell to KILL ITSELF = Autophagy 
JUST SAY KNOW to $UE ALL = PROOF at http://alternet.org/story/9257


[email protected]#$<?>$#@!~

...AMAZON = PALM OIL ... $KREW 'da TREES, ME NEED BIGGER PARKING LOT, on MOON?
FIRST VCR ... Vic'sCreamRash? NMF ...
VCR Had CAMERA to Watch US Watch PORN? PeepsOnRustyNails? or STAINLE$$?

UNCOOL COCAINE-HEADS PREVAIL PREVIEW YouTube HISTORY of STANDING SEX = HofDance = ELVIS WILL NEVER DIE (w/o MOM?)


GOOD WAS A FLAGGOT ? But When GOOD Made Man, $he Made a MI$$~TAKE ...

ONLY PEEP With-Out PARENT is GOD ? ... Which One ? ALL "R" 's CAME FROM THE $KY = HEAVEN is $KY
$o
$KY iz HEAVEN ... but WMUFO?

CAN YOU $MOKE MY "RAINBOW" ? WILL YOU ? DYS? There's a $NAKE in My PIPE? Can I $MOKE IT MOM ? Oh, IT'$ YOU! WOW, ME $MOKED MOM WOWMOMWOW

Got a MATCH ? ... for My CANDLE ... to Find My ZIPPO ...

http://RollItUp.org ... & $TUFF IT into HOOKAK = BLACK LUNGS ? WHERE ?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y9InNg-qPF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9InNg-qPF0[/video]

I lay there in the dark and I close my eyes
You saved me the day that you came alive
The reason you left me to survive
You saved me the day you came alive


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Buenos Dias!

Hope everyone is enjoying the extended weekend...off to the gym for me. Then I get to sample my own hash I made last night!

Grrr, getting annoyed with Youtube ads...now I make it a point to NOT buy anything they advertise for pestering me.

Happy day!

[video=youtube;ZiRuj2_czzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiRuj2_czzw[/video]


----------



## past times (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;liWIbE1gQTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liWIbE1gQTk[/video] Sleepin in, Coffee, Cookies, and a blueberry joint. Does it get any better?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Where is everyone?...wake-up!

Blonde hash and Robert Cray to start the day...have a good one all.

A very underrated performer that gets zero airtime:

[video=youtube;bS76SSfjzhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS76SSfjzhU[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 30, 2013)

cool and cloudy today......a drive in the mountains is probable
[video=youtube;h2Q9g_gSlbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2Q9g_gSlbA[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 30, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Where is everyone?...wake-up!
> 
> Blonde hash and Robert Cray to start the day...have a good one all.



all sativa day today...killing fields and c99. like vaping a fruit salad!

Maybe this will get them up SB! works for me
[video=youtube;4d1i35T5yAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d1i35T5yAk&amp;list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]

*Have a great day y'all*


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UYQjAGHw8ZI]http://youtu.be/UYQjAGHw8ZI?t=51s[/video]



Ready to party ,,Hate this cold ass weather


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;KqgHosrqJ8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqgHosrqJ8o[/video]

This is going to be a great year, 2014.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> This is going to be a great year, 2014.


You betcha!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Stillbuzzin said:


> [video=youtube_share;UYQjAGHw8ZI]http://youtu.be/UYQjAGHw8ZI?t=51s[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to party ,,Hate this cold ass weather


Yes, time for a vacation...still snowing here and heading below zero.

I am convinced Chicago began in the following manner:

Some 200 years ago a syndicate boss in NYC said, "It's too warm here, and there isn't enough crime...let's head west!"


----------



## messibudgrower (Jan 1, 2014)

Nothing like dab wake n baking with ur girlfriend c;

Messi BudGrower


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 1, 2014)

Stillbuzzin said:


> [video=youtube_share;UYQjAGHw8ZI]http://youtu.be/UYQjAGHw8ZI?t=51s[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to party ,,Hate this cold ass weather


Looks damn good in January doesn't it!! I'm planning my beach trip now...thinking about Koh Phangan. ticket prices are down a bit too


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 1, 2014)

messibudgrower said:


> Nothing like dab wake n baking with ur girlfriend c;
> 
> Messi BudGrower


Absoooooolutely agree!!!

wife is not so sure tho


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2014)

wake n bake.... first of 2014. hash making it up over here in humboldt


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!! I hope that this next year is a great one for everybody, and that before it's over, many of your wishes come true.

...and keep it green!

[video=youtube;5Mx8MQg8Gl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mx8MQg8Gl8[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 1, 2014)

Good morning riu. I've missed a few days I've been looking for an appartment. After 6 month it's just time to get my own place. Happy New Year to you all. May it be a prosperous and and healthy year for you all.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I've missed a few days I've been looking for an appartment. After 6 month it's just time to get my own place. Happy New Year to you all. May it be a prosperous and and healthy year for you all.


[video=youtube;G6J1jgQs1Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6J1jgQs1Cg[/video]
working to hard will give you a heart attack ack ack ack ack ack you ought to know by now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year and good morning. i heard this song going thru some satellite music last night and now it's stuck in my head, stuck in my head, stuck in my head 
[video=youtube;X8LUd51IuiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8LUd51IuiA[/video]

EDIT: why is my video cut in half? nevermind


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcomed 2014 properly bakers, woke up and been baked ever since.
[video=youtube_share;wDZFf0pm0SE]http://youtu.be/wDZFf0pm0SE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2014)

Whoohooo!! This is the year I retire!!! Happy New Year RIU!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 1, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Whoohooo!! This is the year I retire!!! Happy New Year RIU!



So very happy for you Dirt. Burn one for me


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2014)

Still have a few months but I'm thinking about living off the 401k for the remainder. Maybe I'll start a poll? LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 2, 2014)

That's what I've been doing the past few years with IRA. Hopefully when RMD time rolls around, I won't take such a huge tax hit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 2, 2014)

_*I don't know about you guys, but I'm ready to kick winter to the curb... Have a great day!*_

[youtube]n6j4TGqVl5g[/youtube]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning All!
Motor boated around SF Bay with one of my sons and his g/f yesterday, we went out the GG, hiked Angel Island,and had lunch in Alameda before heading back home.
It was if we had the bay to ourselves, no wind, little boat traffic or fog. One of the nicer "winter" days. I'll post picks if and when he sends me some.
As for now, time to go to work. Have a good one.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 2, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> Motor boated around SF Bay with one of my sons and his g/f yesterday, we went out the GG, hiked Angel Island,and had lunch in Alameda before heading back home.
> It was if we had the bay to ourselves, no wind, little boat traffic or fog. One of the nicer "winter" days. I'll post picks if and when he sends me some.
> As for now, time to go to work. Have a good one.



How could it be any better. So happy for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats dirtsurfr, that has to feel wonderful, so close 

[video=youtube;Cp90FcEQvcA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp90FcEQvcA[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 3, 2014)

So really... My woman works 1/2 day today, so when her alarm went off at 4am... 
Today for some reason, I woke way up...
Sipping coffee... 
On my second bowl of some very fresh whorehound... 
I gotta say:

It's wrong for me to look at my Thermometer and the outside temp says:

7 f degrees....

that's just not right...


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 3, 2014)

WTF??? Temp just went down... it's 6:35 am "BEEP"

6 f degrees....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2014)

yep, dropping here too.....*-4F!!*


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> WTF??? Temp just went down... it's 6:35 am "BEEP"
> 
> 6 f degrees....





BarnBuster said:


> yep, dropping here too.....*-4F!!*


Woke up today and the temps are sitting at -25C with a windchill of -35C, my lighter just ran out and the store is 15mins away.
[video=youtube_share;eC99JhQq-3w]http://youtu.be/eC99JhQq-3w[/video]

BTW, I don't drive and the dogsled is in the shop.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;GcCNcgoyG_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 3, 2014)

thump thump....if it's rock n roll it's gotta bump the coffee cup off the table!

[video=youtube;AhxfIr02yXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhxfIr02yXE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 3, 2014)

hmmmm I don't need to fight to prove I'm right....AND I DON'T NEED TO BE FORGIVEN

[video=youtube;x2KRpRMSu4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2014)

james2500 said:


> thump thump....if it's rock n roll it's gotta bump the coffee cup off the table!


Love ya james 

[video=youtube;58xOeLcDK8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58xOeLcDK8U[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 3, 2014)

Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. It's not been easy to find an apartment that I would live in so far. I've been out looking every day well not yesterday I took my back surgery friend to Dr. And then helped an other guy that doesn't drive go to the bank and pick up some other things. I'll be out looking today. You all have a great day.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning y'all!

[video=youtube_share;f5J54RVZjYs]http://youtu.be/f5J54RVZjYs[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 3, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. God bud and coffee to start the day. It's not been easy to find an apartment that I would live in so far. I've been out looking every day well not yesterday I took my back surgery friend to Dr. And then helped an other guy that doesn't drive go to the bank and pick up some other things. I'll be out looking today. You all have a great day.


g'luck. apartment hunting sucks, but much better in an altered state. I need a buzz before each one


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> g'luck. apartment hunting sucks, but much better in an altered state. I need a buzz before each one


I'm the same way about grocery stores, baking is a requirement or it doesn't get done.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mornin'

Woke-up with no heat in the car and temps -10F, immediately drove to the mechanic and left car...felt like I was driving a dog sled cuz' I couldn't see out the frozen front windshield so had to stick head out.

And take a peek at my forecast, these are F temps not celsius:



Monday Partly sunny and cold, with a high near -14.
Monday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around -18.
Tuesday Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near -4.
Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around -10.



Stay warm!

[video=youtube;nO23B5C_Mcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO23B5C_Mcw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mornin'

Woke-up with no heat in the car and temps -10F, immediately drove to the mechanic and left car...felt like I was driving a dog sled cuz' I couldn't see out the frozen front windshield so had to stick head out.

And take a peek at my forecast, these are F temps not celsius:



Monday Partly sunny and cold, with a high near -14.
Monday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around -18.
Tuesday Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near -4.
Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around -10.



Stay warm!

[video=youtube;nO23B5C_Mcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO23B5C_Mcw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Woke-up with no heat in the car and temps -10F, immediately drove to the mechanic and left car...felt like I was driving a dog sled cuz' I couldn't see out the frozen front windshield so had to stick head out.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO! I think this is a flag for brain freeze  (dup post), I keep envisioning my terrier with his goggles on and his head out the window!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2014)

this below zero weather sucks. Supposed to drop to -16F in a couple of days. Midwesterner's are pretty tolerant until it gets to about -10.....
*Snowblind-Black Sabbath-Never Say Die Tour.....*_I went to see them at this tour and was told I had a good time _

[youtube]IkbMd3Bygzs[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO! I think this is a flag for brain freeze  (dup post), I keep envisioning my terrier with his goggles on and his head out the window!


With a biscuit on its' nose?.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 3, 2014)

Still baken....
I'm complaining about this:
http://www.wbng.com/news/local/Highway-Superintendent-Too-cold-for-salt-to-work--238518531.html

NY Road Super says stay home roads unsafe salt solution does not work....


----------



## past times (Jan 4, 2014)

Weather hasn't started yet, but let the countdown continues. [video=youtube;RBD3_h_RIyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBD3_h_RIyA[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Morning everyone

[video=youtube_share;3ea_7J1hffs]http://youtu.be/3ea_7J1hffs[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 4, 2014)

good morning folks. pineapple kush is an excellent start for a saturday. 
...on a more somber note, Phil Everly passed this morning. bye bye Phil
[video=youtube;QgkeG9uIpoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgkeG9uIpoA#t=322[/video]
...RIP


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7OihpIHUYYU]http://youtu.be/7OihpIHUYYU[/video]

I am still laughing. What some people will say on TV


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Morning/Afternoon all
Have a wonderful mellow weekend
here's something to help kick off that mellow mood... hope you enjoy...
[video=youtube;oLcgB4dHQ2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oLcgB4dHQ2s[/video]
SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2014)

Morning All!
Picked up son #1 last night at the airport. He just wanted to stop in and say hi before he has to go back to SD tomorrow.
I must admit I thought it would be me visiting him in jail 5 years ago.
Life is good.
Wishing everyone the same happiness.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;BtXm3lUeDkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtXm3lUeDkE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buenos Dias from the rapidly freezing arctic tundra. I haven't seen weather this extreme since the 80's. Usually it is one or the other, tons of snow or just plain cold.

But this shit...blizzard warning and then 20 below...wow!

Meanwhile, I shall retreat to my new flowering room and pretend it's Malawi in there...back w/pic later.

Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!

[video=youtube;cpUuU07_iMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpUuU07_iMc[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a wakin.... yes indeed....
I'm a baken.... yes sir ree....
I'm a wakin....
Then I'll be...
a Baken....yes it is ...
Morning.... wake in baken...


----------



## match box (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning riu. Coffee and space dawg to start the day. I think it got down to 32 last night but the days here are up to 43 to 45 during the day. Not as cold as some of ya are getting. I hope you all enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy New Year fellow bakers!! 

Giant jug o coffee, cherry kush and Muddy Waters starts the day off just right...

[video=youtube;oHowqKYSXNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning RIU!!!!! Getting ready to watch some NFL playoff football later, but starting off with some Ch9 Climax.

[video=youtube;ohFHsOBuLc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohFHsOBuLc4[/video]

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll see your Muddy and raise you a Cab:

[youtube]2GtZ_DVBQ78[/youtube]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> I'm a wakin.... yes indeed....
> I'm a baken.... yes sir ree....
> I'm a wakin....
> Then I'll be...
> ...


Is this sung to the American bandstand music???
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2014)

finally i can wear shorts again!
good morning everyone, i'm lovin' all the kush tokers. i smoked a master kush doob with chunks of pineapple kush pressed keif and drinking candy kush creamer. have a great day 

[video=youtube;zN-GGeNPQEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN-GGeNPQEg[/video]
one of my favorites


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 5, 2014)

The mixed lighting is 600W MH+360W mercury vapor+300W or so CFL. The MH of course was just swapped out for HPS.

Think I got sunburned from those reptile bulbs. 4 Malawi gold, 2 caramel candy kush, and a white widow. 

Stay warm everyone.

BTW, do I see another FSU fan here?...Go Noles!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2014)

you do...GO 'NOLES


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> finally i can wear shorts again!
> good morning everyone, i'm lovin' all the kush tokers. i smoked a master kush doob with chunks of pineapple kush pressed keif and drinking candy kush creamer. have a great day


Been a while since I heard that one & I love "short" days too!

[video=youtube;uKr_5W40LFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKr_5W40LFI[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 6, 2014)

Good morning riu. Coffee and god bud to start the day. I'm getting my self worked up to talk to my attorney this morning and find out what the hell is going on with my settlement. I don't like waking up thinking about pushing my attorney to do there job. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2014)

Good morning all, puttin' the headset on and getting rolling in the grow  Lots of work today. Have a good day everyone and stay safe this very cold week. (Won't tell you it's in the 60's here, this is the time to live in hell).

[video=youtube;nU1VfYYKMDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU1VfYYKMDk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mornin'!

17 below zero and both cars started...I'm outta here!!

Have a great day everyone!

[video=youtube;NF4C01hS2nI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF4C01hS2nI[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2014)

Me & My friend said:


> [B said:
> 
> 
> > mysunnyboy[/B];10024454]finally i can wear shorts again!
> ...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2014)

Morning bakers, switching to glide
[video=youtube_share;sxkjvKBPQjo]http://youtu.be/sxkjvKBPQjo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

8 degrees, patches of ice and a dusting of snow on the grass. Cheese bomb, half a pot of strong coffee and some Warren Haynes started my day today! Stay warm friends 

[video=youtube_share;-6Vl1_3DDwI]http://youtu.be/-6Vl1_3DDwI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;3T1c7GkzRQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ[/video]

I'm smoking my old Pre 98 Bubba Kush and it's soooooo good. It's been in jar for a good 6 months (since 6/20) and she's awesome.

So far between my 10 Cindy's, 3 CBD and 1 DNA Pure Afghan I've got 18 half gallon jars! WOOT!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

3 degrees, might as well hook up a coffee IV in this kind of weather! Been awake since about 4 am and starting the day off baking with cheese bomb. El chizzle bizzle.... good good stuff!

Feeling all mellow and laid back listening to one of the greatest living blues singers on the planet ....

[video=youtube;zCUxJFtTFNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCUxJFtTFNk[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 7, 2014)

vaping up some grapefruit C99 this morning. drinking a couple mugs of coffee. ZZ top cranked up. I'm ready now. View attachment 2954543

*Good Morning!*
[video=youtube;cnMFOeEPUks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnMFOeEPUks[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 7, 2014)

Good morning riu. It's going to be a great day. Space dawg and coffee to start the day. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I see everyone has beaten me to the herb this morning. In honor of my POS Chevy that won't start(Thankfully the second car did, a Toyota of course), I shall rewind to a classic 70's tune you never, ever hear on the radio.

Stay high all, and have a great day!

[video=youtube;rLJ_yoAc5wY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLJ_yoAc5wY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a date with my taxman this morning.....

[video=youtube;NXoz-GQea64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXoz-GQea64[/video]

Morning All!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

Such cold weather makes me lazy, pretty much glued to the couch stoned out of my mind!

Orgone motivates me to get moving...

[video=youtube;6YI3Kp8CyAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YI3Kp8CyAI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2014)

Good morning, stay warm everyone.
[video=youtube;uGDA0Hecw1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^this brings a tear to my eye. I wish I could rep you but I'll have to wait. I owe you one c2ghere's a hug for now


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> ^^^this brings a tear to my eye. I wish I could rep you but I'll have to wait. I owe you one c2ghere's a hug for now


Thank you! The hug works better anyway ;D 

Does your C99 make you giggle uncontrollably? Oh and I have mostly strong grapefruit on the 10 of 'em but a couple smell like cat piss or amchur (sour mango)! LOL


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 8, 2014)

haha ..not giggle so much but it is a great high for doing anything. it's perfect for starting the day. combine it with a couple cups of coffe and game on! I've got grapefruit, pineapple and lemon c99. the lemon is my favorite... a sweet lemon like lemonade!
Have a great day my friends![video=youtube;aVH77iNRRVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVH77iNRRVw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

take anything you want from me
[video=youtube;a9-2vjzhwrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9-2vjzhwrs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

Time for some B-sides my friends and good morning to all.
[video=youtube_share;fkkn2QOpimA]http://youtu.be/fkkn2QOpimA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 8, 2014)

There's some good music going round this thread today 

Vaping a couple quick bowls then it's off to breakfast with the girlfriend. Hope everyone's having a decent morning.

[video=youtube;M8BRV2USwUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8BRV2USwUw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mornin'!

I hit the jackpot on music vids this AM. If you have the chance, checkout metal guru's channel...did a really nice job w/over 200 songs:

Have a good day everyone!

[video=youtube;1y0SS2Xx5mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y0SS2Xx5mk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> I hit the jackpot on music vids this AM. If you have the chance, checkout metal guru's channel...did a really nice job w/over 200 songs:
> 
> ...


I was in a dentist office in the chair with my mouth open for this guy to poke metal instruments in my mouth and of course the air drill and the smokey taste and smell of burnt ceramic and the music played that song...i had the rubber dam and his assistant was pulling my jaw open and he said I like this song, Cat Stevens is a great artist......Fuck me I had about 10 things I wanted to straighten him out on....they do that on purpose...how are you today Jim? wah wahwahwah...


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well suppose I should get the day started...how's it going riu!

[video=youtube_share;fKhTk0IynHM]http://youtu.be/fKhTk0IynHM[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2014)

i love wake and bakes. i remember the first time we all crashed at a friends, and in the morning, he woke us up with a burning joint.

it was a revelation. firing up a joint first thing in the morning? i'd never thought of doing that before. what a great idea!

i couldn't do it if i had to do anything that day, but when i can just hang out, it's a nice way to start the day. 



i got a new vape with a bag and haven't smoked a joint for a few days now. i'm surprised i like the high so much. i've always said i enjoyed a joint high better than a vape high but i think the bags of pot have changed my mind.

i wasn't a big fan of the wand vape due to heat on my throat. didn't like having to use a bong with it either.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 8, 2014)

CheeseBomb, kahlua coffee & Coco Montoya

[video=youtube;D5UNGsmxnYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5UNGsmxnYQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

I couldn't bog down jibber jabber with tunes, so I'm putting this one here.
[video=youtube_share;Zx6LhBvo8Ms]http://youtu.be/Zx6LhBvo8Ms[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 8, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I think I'm going to try to relax and just chill at the house today. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 8, 2014)

Gm yall. Everybodys still sleepin so im chillin with a marley of romulan watchin courage under fire. Like a boss!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i had to wear long pants for 2 days and just about froze.
> 
> knew a dog like that name of Wilbur, you've got a cutie


He's got long hair & gets all poofy when dry LOL!



His name is Bear but I call him "Bear Lee" now cause he's getting up in age & sometimes can barely get up after laying down. I am fostering him & a chocolate lab for close friend that lost his house & was living in a care facility since around July 2012, due to ongoing health issues.
In Aug. 2012 my friend was admitted into the hospital for Knee surgery, then sent back to the care facility for rehab. His progress was going very slow though.
Sadly & unfortunately on June 30th I got a call with news that my friend had died in his sleep of a major heart attack. luckily I had just previously assured him that I would care for his dogs for as long as it takes. I made promised to him, & the dogs, that I would make sure they were always healthy & happy till he got back on his feet. This made my friend happy cause they were all he had left & meant/mean the world to him. I'm just glad he didn't pass with the burden of worry & I'm more determined than ever to keep my promise to all of them. Of course, we all miss him very much.
I already had three big dogs of my own so now I have five + a cat. It's a hand full sometimes but they are all very well behaved & there's lots of love going on around here.





james2500 said:


> I was in a dentist office in the chair with my mouth open for this guy to poke metal instruments in my mouth and of course the air drill and the smokey taste and smell of burnt ceramic and the music played that song...i had the rubber dam and his assistant was pulling my jaw open and he said I like this song, Cat Stevens is a great artist......Fuck me I had about 10 things I wanted to straighten him out on....they do that on purpose...how are you today Jim? wah wahwahwah...


When that happens to me..... I just curl my lip & say "GRRRRRRRRRR!" Like this!


Man, this morning I drove 20 miles round trip to pick up some of the best home made salsa around as far as I'm concerned. There's a very nice lady I know that keeps me constantly supplied cause she knows how much I love it! It's so potent it sends my diaphragm into instant convulsions.I swear they could fuel the space shuttle with it!!!

[video=youtube;YWgf-fk2Ka4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWgf-fk2Ka4[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2014)

Me & My friend said:


> ......snip.......I'm just glad he didn't pass with the burden of worry & I'm more determined than ever to keep my promise to all of them. Of course, we all miss him very much.
> I already had three big dogs of my own so now I have five + a cat. It's a hand full sometimes but they are all very well behaved & there's lots of love going on around here.
> 
> When that happens to me..... I just curl my lip & say "GRRRRRRRRRR!" Like this!
> ...


You are a good person  I feel privileged to call you friend. That is so kind. 



james2500 said:


> I was in a dentist office in the chair with my mouth open for this guy to poke metal instruments in my mouth and of course the air drill and the smokey taste and smell of burnt ceramic and the music played that song...i had the rubber dam and his assistant was pulling my jaw open and he said I like this song, Cat Stevens is a great artist......Fuck me I had about 10 things I wanted to straighten him out on....they do that on purpose...how are you today Jim? wah wahwahwah...


I got a deep cleaning in the dentist's office today. So I'm laying there and she's talking away. Finally I notice the probe a bit deep. I raised my hand. She stopped and I asked her to remove her probe from my maxillary sinus, LOL! You can do neurosurgery sans anesthetic, really you can. Score -1 for me.

OTOH on the cleaning I got rave reviews. Score +1 for me.

So all in all I call this visit a draw.

Now to smoke myself insensate. C99 here I come.
[video=youtube;Xn676-fLq7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn676-fLq7I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

My Friend.... your story about the dogs made me tear up *sniff*. You are indeed what it means to be a friend. In a world of mean folks, you are a ray of sunshine. Kudos. I am glad to call you my friend for sure.  Always positive with something nice to say. I appreciate this in you. This joint is for you! 

No coffee yet, just a small glass of OJ and tasty joint of cherry kush. Bake with me people! 

Derek & Warren are leaving ABB!

[video=youtube;EpN79-vu8Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpN79-vu8Vs[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;6iZ49s7eH5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iZ49s7eH5g[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;6iZ49s7eH5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iZ49s7eH5g[/video]


Can I captain that ship, sir?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Can I captain that ship, sir?


Oh Captain, My Captain.
LoL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Oh Captain, My Captain.
> LoL


..........our fearful trip is done

[video=youtube;MgTSfJEf_jM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgTSfJEf_jM[/video]

Good morning!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 9, 2014)

i have to listen to something natural in the morning. it reminds me especially at this time of year that winter is a temporary phenomenon.
[video=youtube;cXpI4Sbyv5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXpI4Sbyv5k[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2014)

G'day...take a trip w/me back to the 80's.

White widow and caramel coffee here, have a great day all!

[video=youtube;kmmPFrkuPq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

Curious Captain will need a Science Officer


----------



## match box (Jan 9, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. It's very foggy here today. Not just the fog in my head. You all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Curious Captain will need a Science Officer


[video=youtube;oV4Ie6IcL0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV4Ie6IcL0c[/video]

Yep, I like wake-n-bake.


----------



## match box (Jan 10, 2014)

Good morning riu. It's Friday and the weekend is on. Plush berry and coffee. That plush berry is real nice good flavor and nice high. 
I'll be looking for the Seahawks to win tomorrow. I hope you all have a great weekend. I'm ex hailing the plush berry on the iPad screen so get close to your screen and inhale.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Yep, I like wake-n-bake.


This one's for you babe  I KNOW you can do it!

[video=youtube;xArmqniFiJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArmqniFiJ8[/video]

Keeping my mind on a better life
Where happiness is only a heartbeat away
Paradise, can it be all I heard it was
I close my eyes and maybe I'm already there


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Curious Captain will need a Science Officer


Yes and then who would stop me from shampooing my plants to death and beyond, I ask you? I think we'd need minne on board to wrangle the science officer.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;kduzIyUx-bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kduzIyUx-bo[/video]
some philly music.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;VNIZ7VMNzD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNIZ7VMNzD0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy Friday! Cheezebomb, blueberry muffin coffee & old school jams....

[video=youtube;ld228IoU8aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld228IoU8aE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;vdrd6etYRQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdrd6etYRQE&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUKGomXV07G FAJmix1POvy3w&amp;index=3[/video]
Repost but to lazy to make a new one lol1


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;FVovq9TGBw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVovq9TGBw0[/video]

All aboard.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 10, 2014)

One long-ass shift last night, but I've got a 4-day break now, so it's time to hit the bong then run & grab some beer for tomorrow night's Pats game.

[video=youtube;lWqg5-9nsSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWqg5-9nsSM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2014)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> One long-ass shift last night, but I've got a 4-day break now, so it's time to hit the bong then run & grab some beer for tomorrow night's Pats game.
> 
> [video=youtube;lWqg5-9nsSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWqg5-9nsSM[/video]


think my neighbors just enjoyed this one too


----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;emw0zRyKQuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emw0zRyKQuo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2014)

Morning all, woke up late and the boss dosen't like it when I bake at work....

Can you say brownies???


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn, you all were rockin' while I was at the gym...happy weekend!

[video=youtube;swpv4k8YQRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swpv4k8YQRw[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2014)

Fresh blanket of snow on the ground this morning, not a lot to do around the farm.

Starting out with some LA Chocolate this morning. I hope everyone has a great day!

[video=youtube;IsuVMdnF8A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsuVMdnF8A0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 11, 2014)

Kahlua coffee, cheesebomb & Mother's Finest on this fine 52 degree morning! Cranking the funk to get me motivated to get stuff done today! Hope you all have a great weekend! 

[video=youtube;NoYq3TvRHy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoYq3TvRHy8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

Minne, there's some bat country in here for you 

[video=youtube;JskztPPSJwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JskztPPSJwY[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2014)

2nd wake and bake today... woke up at 3 couldn't sleep, smoked a bowl finally passedout...fast forward to now, 7am... no power... damn! Ok so smoke some purple kush and on my way to Starbucks for some coffee...
Sorry no song cause im using my phone
beautiful weekend to you all
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> 2nd wake and bake today... woke up at 3 couldn't sleep, smoked a bowl finally passedout...fast forward to now, 7am... no power... damn! Ok so smoke some purple kush and *on my way to Starbucks for some coffee*...
> Sorry no song cause im using my phone
> beautiful weekend to you all
> SH420


STOP! Save yourself! If you have a gas stove you can boil some water, pour through some drip grounds, it's better for you than Starbucks LOL!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;NEoWaP4skv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEoWaP4skv8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mornin'...did someone mention farming here?...

LOL, have a good day all!

[video=youtube;LXImg_hkU_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXImg_hkU_Y[/video]

Is it just me, or is the dog eating the biscuit to beat...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 11, 2014)

To us, my friends we shall prevail.
[video=youtube_share;z30DUepiUk4]http://youtu.be/z30DUepiUk4[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 11, 2014)

Good morning riu. I woke up thinking it was Sunday. The Seahawks play today I guess that's what screwed me up. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I'm going to help someone put new door knobs in there house today and then watch the Seahawks win. You all have a great day.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;uGr6knsm8t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGr6knsm8t0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;I3le5Vbt0GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3le5Vbt0GA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;2VFJB-ZeVqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VFJB-ZeVqM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;xq_sCDYCGwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq_sCDYCGwU[/video]
man... looking for this video the 1st thing to pop up under google for heartbreaker is justin beiber.. wow americas youth.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;8_coAbPfLIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_coAbPfLIw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy Sunday folks! Cheesebomb, Kahlua coffee and Levon Helm singing about Feeling Good! 

[video=youtube;y2QYJ64iVWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2QYJ64iVWE[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 12, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. The Seahawks won yesterday. That made my day. I'm going to help a friend hang curtains in there house. Something I've never done before but it doesn't look too hard. You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's a tune from some Canucks, morning friends.
[video=youtube;HaEtId5GAXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaEtId5GAXs&amp;list=PL7epfunGutqlxr1jAXLY7SXM z76KZXAkc&amp;feature=share&amp;index=7[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;VYIxUM-CnSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYIxUM-CnSw[/video]

Good morning, I see RIU is up for the moment LOL!


----------



## match box (Jan 13, 2014)

Good morning riu. More plush berry and coffee to start the day. Not much going on today. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bon Jour fellow bakers...I have never met a song that full orchestration did not improve. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

[video=youtube;54BCLYNkFKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54BCLYNkFKg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;XC9YY1urT8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC9YY1urT8Q[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;_HDMCCLlGl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HDMCCLlGl4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;p4QL1gE1rjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4QL1gE1rjM[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2014)

happy baking everyone 
[video=youtube;6NXnxTNIWkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2014)

In order to wake & bake,..... one must first sleep.But when sleep fails,......one must smoke themselves blind.

[video=youtube;AgM0_SO9ayg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgM0_SO9ayg[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 14, 2014)

good morning bakers....how about a little ole timey...
[video=youtube;7QGKlZLgz3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QGKlZLgz3w[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 14, 2014)

I got baked heard this song, threw it to my big speakers turned it up and woke my mom up to this...lol glad she likes music too.

[video=youtube_share;u20OYO4obuo]http://youtu.be/u20OYO4obuo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Stoned to the bone, coffee and Wet Willie. Keep on SMILIN'  

[video=youtube;tg0BNTebcbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2014)

G'Day mates, take a trip with me to the land down under..ala 1988 or so.

And will someone please volunteer to come take down my holiday lights?. Meh, nevermind...I'll just leave all the red and white up for V day...and the green for St. Patty.

Have a good day all!

[video=youtube;ejorQVy3m8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2014)

Theres something inside is making me crazy,
It's all clear to me now, 
My heart is on fire,
My souls like a wheel thats turning,
My love is alive 
YEAH ,....HELL YEAH!!!

[video=youtube;1i39RCICoJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i39RCICoJY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;VpV53LqcuhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpV53LqcuhU[/video]
been jammin on the beatles all morning while getting work done around here


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 14, 2014)

CRANK IT!!
[video=youtube_share;ZGbNq_flErA]http://youtu.be/ZGbNq_flErA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;0lOBr5bKYf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lOBr5bKYf0[/video]

I just realized I've been hot boxing my hubby almost everytime we go out. I need to think about how I feel about that. I immediately admitted to him what I thought I'd done. He simply laughed at me, of course he had just benefited from the hot boxing! The giggling was the clue. My hub is not someone who 'giggles' LOL! This guy oozes command presence from every pore and here he is just giggling like a teenage girl. It would have been hysterically funny if I hadn't been so high on the new Cindy I was wondering if he'd suddenly become the evil Wheatley core and if I should point the operating end of the device at him! 

I'm happy with the mental note this crop carries.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mornin'...off to the gym and then get to install a new carbon filter. LOL, when I ordered this unit I had no idea it was so huge...and heavy. I assumed these things could be placed on the floor like a reg fan...nope.

Have a good day all!

[video=youtube;XjFsZj1aHow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjFsZj1aHow[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 15, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day. Not much to say this morning.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;n3CfvXnawOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3CfvXnawOo[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;BevJygmY-n0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BevJygmY-n0[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning riu. Just coffee so far this morning. I have to talk to a bank in Florida this morning so I'll wait till after I talk to them to start my day of smoking. Space dawg will be my start this morning. You all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2014)

Grandpapy- 0

Aging- 2

Morning All.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Just coffee so far this morning. I have to talk to a bank in Florida this morning so I'll wait till after I talk to them to start my day of smoking. Space dawg will be my start this morning. You all have a great day.


match box it won't let me like any of your posts! Can anyone else see a like link on his posts?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^^ yes, just reload your bowl, er...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> match box it won't let me like any of your posts! Can anyone else see a like link on his posts?


Yes I can, must be you


----------



## match box (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning again. My banking has been taken care of and space dawg is in the bowl.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> ^^^^ yes, just reload your bowl, er...


LOL Yeah, er no...... the interface is a bit broken at the moment even from space, check it out!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Yes I can, must be you


Must have been, it's working again. Odd, I can think of a couple reasons that could happen and I don't like either option. At least I got a screen shot to prove it wasn't just me being my usual whack job self.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 16, 2014)

^ "even from space"

lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ "even from space"
> 
> lol


odd his posts bearing that post number and another one I'm to lazy to go fetch don't have like links... odd.... now if I had access to logs, code, db's and the like I'd do me some investigating ......


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Must have been, it's working again. Odd, I can think of a couple reasons that could happen and I don't like either option. At least I got a screen shot to prove it wasn't just me being my usual whack job self.


If you continuously post it wont show up and you have to reload the page. After reloading it will return. if you come across it again just hit f5 an you'll be good to go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> If you continuously post it wont show up and you have to reload the page. After reloading it will return. if you come across it again just hit f5 an you'll be good to go.


ROFLMAO!! Thank you and though it might feel like I've been posting continuously since 1/13 I can assure you I have not, hahahaaaaaaaa! hence why I posted the screenshot, ha!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, so it's late afternoon here now and the 10% indica side is kicking in. I need to go out and buy rock wool cubes but I've got that 'I'll do it later' attitude. So I'll make a baked potato or two, that'll give me time! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 16, 2014)

So that's why you're supposed to prick the potatoes first!! I forgot. Told you I was stoned! I'll clean it up 'later'! Lol


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^
At least one of you was baked properly this morning


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Buenos tardes!, late after the gym bake here. I have found an unknown solution for fungus gnats, never before posted:

An oversized inline fan/carbon filter combo placed dead center in flower room. First of all, I never realized these things were designed to simply stand on end with fan placed on top...duh!.

But damn, you can feel the air moving into the unit. It would certainly pull in a dragonfly, maybe even a sparrow.

Hope everyone is having an awesome day.

Peace!...frog:

[video=youtube;jJjv1yUfudQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJjv1yUfudQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 17, 2014)

skywalker/og, coffee and some really foxy ladies

[video=youtube;Ebrdmea5dXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebrdmea5dXg[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 17, 2014)

Good morning riu. It Friday and I'm ready for the Seahawks to win Sunday. Big party's every where. 
Plush berry and coffee to start the day. You all have a great Frieday.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mornin' all!

Heading out for breakfast after 2 rounds of white widow, hope everyone has a great day!!

[video=youtube;JYoIgKxOK4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYoIgKxOK4A[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. It Friday and I'm ready for the Seahawks to win Sunday. Big party's every where.
> Plush berry and coffee to start the day. You all have a great Frieday.


Game should be as epic as the hype, best of luck Sunday.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Buenos tardes!, late after the gym bake here. I have found an unknown solution for fungus gnats, never before posted:
> 
> An oversized inline fan/carbon filter combo placed dead center in flower room. First of all, I never realized these things were designed to simply stand on end with fan placed on top...duh!.
> 
> ...


Best guitar intro ever!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 17, 2014)

Remember to turn out the light bakers.
[video=youtube_share;jLAr-WlxMZY]http://youtu.be/jLAr-WlxMZY[/video]


----------



## canndo (Jan 17, 2014)

For a while, I lived in a chicken coup. put images of white stained walls and piss smell away, it was turned into a very fine clubhouse with a bar and foosball table. The owner was a very heavy man who was surprisingly athletic.

Each morning at 5:30 I would be woken by a lit joint being shoved in my face, pinched between to very chubby fingers. "suns up, time to get high". Those were the most useless and unproductive months of my life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2014)

canndo said:


> For a while, I lived in a *chicken coup*. put images of white stained walls and piss smell away, it was turned into a very fine clubhouse with a bar and foosball table. The owner was a very heavy man who was surprisingly athletic.
> 
> Each morning at 5:30 I would be woken by a lit joint being shoved in my face, pinched between to very chubby fingers. "suns up, time to get high". Those were the most useless and unproductive months of my life.




The little recognized General of the historic chicken coup


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 18, 2014)

Been up and at it early today fellow bakers! Morning bake of vanilla kush & Godiva chocolate truffle coffee = tasty way to start my Saturday! 

Hope you all have a groovy weekend 

[video=youtube;NzdUy90vTuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzdUy90vTuk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;lJuV8yAmy2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJuV8yAmy2g[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;sdRdqp4N3Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hola bakers!

Another snowy day here, so I shall retreat to Malawi in the basement for some necessary transplanting. 

Have a great weekend everyone:

[video=youtube;K1Q_gcU9dug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1Q_gcU9dug[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;bJ9h2m06sFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9h2m06sFQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 18, 2014)

Too many times I've felt like this guy, morning bakers here's to you and yours.
[video=youtube_share;EM-8QNkqx4M]http://youtu.be/EM-8QNkqx4M[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Too many times I've felt like this guy, morning bakers here's to you and yours.


been listening to this one a lot lately
[video=youtube;kKwXHDs1R6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKwXHDs1R6Y[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 18, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. Big build up for the hawks game. Everyone is getting into it. You all have a great Saturday.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;YkJEiuYUiSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkJEiuYUiSg[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 19, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I didn't sleep last night. I think it's the big game today and the funds from the divorce settlement. I keep looking at houses on the net. I'm ready for the game. Time for an other bowl you all have a great day.


----------



## Baywatcher (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning all! I love it when I get ready to drop a big chunk of hash into my waterpipe and see a big chunk of hash already sitting there from the night before; apparently I loaded it, then forgot about it. There had been many chunks already consumed, so this doesn't come as a huge shock...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I didn't sleep last night. I think it's the big game today and the funds from the divorce settlement. I keep looking at houses on the net. I'm ready for the game. Time for an other bowl you all have a great day.


There's a game on today?...

"These teams, coaches, and fans have cultivated a rivalry so bitter, the Seahawks refused this week to sell tickets to people with California addresses".

That is from today's Chicago Tribune.

Damn!, sounds better than the old Bears/Packers rivarly...which no longer exists in the same capacity.

Good luck today.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Happy championship Sunday!

3 cups of coffee, and blonde hash should get the day a rollin'.

[video=youtube;4wgOz8iweLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wgOz8iweLc&amp;list=RDmWHkeny24Sk[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jan 19, 2014)

Gm riu. Platinum cookies for breakfast. Its gona be a good day


GO NINERS!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheese and leftover finger hash that's stuck all over my pipe from last nites trim party!


"Let it be"


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning my friends, only in Rock'n Roll would you find a flute solo.
[video=youtube_share;BV-ASc0qkrM]http://youtu.be/BV-ASc0qkrM[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 19, 2014)

Train Wreck for breakfast and Sour Diesel for the 49er game.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2014)

I seem to be followin' ^^^^^^ around LOL

I'm going to put a few miles on my new shoes to the sound of this and see what's up in the desert. Then it's home to prune the rose bushes

[video=youtube;BzdHxqwTO-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzdHxqwTO-4[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2014)

I know it's a little late... But I just grabbed a basket of laundry and brought it down to the washing machine. I put a can of beer in the laundry basket - almost time for football. Put the laundry in, had a seat in my man-hut. Hmmm, what did I do with that beer? 

I thought the washing machine sounded funny.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2014)

gots me some purple kush, agent orange, and some sour d... 
let the games begin!!!
although I'm not a 9er fan I do support the bay...
this is for you niner fans
[video=youtube;F5PsGReKLho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5PsGReKLho&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

SH420


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;0Az-TuYb4h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Az-TuYb4h0[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep it's been awhile since I've posted here and I miss it, good vibes in here guys. 

This song reminds me of my life, have a good day guys.

[youtube]KHyY9MEDIxE[/youtube]


----------



## match box (Jan 20, 2014)

Good morning riu. The Hawks won and were on our way to the Super Bowl. I'm having to see my Dr. This morning the yearly check up. I can't wait for the old finger wave. You all have a great day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 20, 2014)

The Seahawks 13th man won the game.. Good officiating!!!!! 
Purple train and Good Morning America!!!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2014)

So here it is ,another chance
Wide awake you face the day,the dream is over....
or has it just begun?
[video=youtube;CXNfqkvaXvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNfqkvaXvc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2014)

Vanilla Kush is a lovely way to start the bake of the day, added a packet of hot chocolate to my coffee this morning so it's extra delish this morning with some Big Head Todd wailing the blues...

[video=youtube;Nkon3__GN-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkon3__GN-A[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 21, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I'm going to take my separation of funds paper work into my bank today and in 2 weeks I should have the money in my name and I'll finally be able to look for a house of my own. It's been a long wait but the end is here. You all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2014)

Me & My friend said:


> So here it is ,another chance
> Wide awake you face the day,the dream is over....
> or has it just begun?
> [video=youtube;CXNfqkvaXvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNfqkvaXvc[/video]


Living twice at once you learn
You're safe from pain in the dream domain
A soul set free to fly


Thank you


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mornin'

I may just keep driving past my gym straight to the airport...too fucking cold here.

Gimme some steam baby!. Have a great day everyone!!

[video=youtube;Qt87bLX7m_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt87bLX7m_o[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;T_3P8yffABE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_3P8yffABE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2014)

Round one today with my Tax man.

Choose the type of day you would like to have.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;qCuaPUVFbzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCuaPUVFbzg[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

Update One.

[video=youtube;4D_3Id4TPfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D_3Id4TPfg[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ya know I was like up early... and ...drinking coffee... and hitting the bong...
I was so going to post to wake n bake...
Then computer booted up...
WTF was I going to do...
5 hours later [stoner time] ...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Round one today with my Tax man.
> 
> Choose the type of day you would like to have.


Song popped into my head, now that I'm actually baked.

[video=youtube;ZqK97av7I3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqK97av7I3s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

Cherry kush, giant coffee and 12 degrees outside this morning!! Stay warm all! 

[video=youtube;iCSFwGy9gQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCSFwGy9gQY[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2014)

good morning bakers....coffee, cannabis and a foot of snow. glad i have nowhere to go.
[video=youtube;s5K5HPlAbPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5K5HPlAbPY&amp;list=PLONVF-UkIWTZvDYYJXhaVSOqlXdDT2D3v[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

We found a very reasonable priced apartment rental for an upcoming trip and paid our deposit, thrilled we found such affordable lodging. We then discover the landlord is in the same house upstairs directly above us so we will have to be incredibly careful about smells and smoke rises! We already have a volcano and a vapir2 which is about the size of a large coke bottle, both of which aren't very small, discreet or that portable. I am looking for a small vape that some of you folks recommend, and one that doesn't get too hot... 

What's your favorite small discreet vaporizer? I am currently researching and going to buy another soon.

[video=youtube;uejh-bHa4To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uejh-bHa4To[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2014)

-3F here today and _windy as hell,_ and boy am I ready to see April (so to speak). 4 eggs over easy, some extra strong Pasir Nangka Java tea and a small piece of scissor hash I found rolling around. Have a great day you all and stay warm 

[youtube]ENPkLAeMJ5E[/youtube]


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2014)

2RS, Pax Ploom


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sunny as a bright spring day...
And MINUS 7 in my back yard temp sender...
At city hall... -11

Gonna burn.... all day long... all day long....
Cause I'm wrinkled and shriveled....and frozen in a solid ball of goo....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't believe how sore I am from doing these decks, 2 down 16 to go at 1 a day. 
6 months 8 days = retirement...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> good morning bakers....coffee, cannabis and a foot of snow. glad i have nowhere to go.


Hub's sister said they were getting 2" an hour! She said it was just like when they were kids with the heavy snows. How you doin', this morning?



BarnBuster said:


> -3F here today and _windy as hell,_ and boy* am I ready to see April* (so to speak). 4 eggs over easy, some extra strong Pasir Nangka Java tea and a small piece of scissor hash I found rolling around. Have a great day you all and stay warm


I think I last saw her in the Single Mom's thread LOL 

And...... good morning! What's not to like about Joan Jett?
[youtube]nO6YL09T8Fw[/youtube]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9QQf18XsMLs]http://youtu.be/9QQf18XsMLs[/video]

cold as hell in the mitten too ready for spring is an understatement lol. I'm def itching for some fresh air and to see some life out my backyard. Wanna hear the rustling of leaves as the wind blows through, I miss birds chirping too


----------



## weedmessiah (Jan 22, 2014)

Amen it the proper and best way to start a day, it only makes you unmotivated if you choose to be. I start every morning like that, it hasn't slowed me down in years!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 22, 2014)

i've been vaping my favorite genetic of the last few years. i am zonked. i think i'll have to change this to my later in the day smoke and use something else for wake and bake. 
i have about 5 oz and a bunch of clones of her. 

happy, happy, happy.


----------



## match box (Jan 22, 2014)

Good morning riu. I went to a hockey game last night. I haven't been in years. I like the fast pace of the game. blue berry and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;91aBpIJ67nc]http://youtu.be/91aBpIJ67nc[/video]


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 22, 2014)

WHAT UP STONERS!! its 9am over here in northern cali...time to get blazed folks! how we doin today


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;9HKNAhAxMAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HKNAhAxMAk[/video]

I remember when this came out, summer of '90. I ran off to Haight-Ashbury, did Peyote for the first time, not 100 miles where I live today, made a break for Ecuador, read The Electric Koolaid Acid Test...
Led to '91, LSD, Mushies, Marijuana, a season of the Dead. Second Peyote experience.

Good morning everyone! (I think this shit's Nostalgia Weed, or something.)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;9HKNAhAxMAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HKNAhAxMAk[/video]
> 
> I remember when this came out, summer of '90. I ran off to Haight-Ashbury, did Peyote for the first time, not 100 miles where I live today, made a break for Ecuador, read The Electric Koolaid Acid Test...
> Led to '91, LSD, Mushies, Marijuana, a season of the Dead. Second Peyote experience.
> ...


Thank you

[youtube]1w7OgIMMRc4[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2014)

G'Day...back to the land down under and 1987 for this one. Tomorrow I shall take more pics of Malawi in the basement...where I am still half tempted to set-up a lawn chair under those UV reptile bulbs supplementing HPS.

Hope everyone is having a great week, stay warm and high!

[video=youtube;6jujG5X9iZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2014)

Good Morning, another beautiful day in the desert.

[youtube]zZPFFPzLIpU[/youtube]

My guess is if you like to surf mavericks now is the time to get on that plane


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Good Morning, another beautiful day in the desert.
> 
> [youtube]zZPFFPzLIpU[/youtube]
> 
> My guess is if you like to surf mavericks now is the time to get on that plane


Son #3 crashed on the couch last night so he can zip over there. Waking his butt up now!

Morning All!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 23, 2014)

Morning all ibuprofen, Green Crack and fresh ground coffee.
2 more decks and it's the week end.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Son #3 crashed on the couch last night so he can zip over there. Waking his butt up now!
> 
> Morning All!


LOL  tell him I apologize for my obfuscation! I didn't realize you were close to NoCal Mavericks! I was actually referencing the massive waves called mavericks they see on the North Shore HI which are currently at 35' and rising! Looks like they are 7-10 ft at Mavericks.


----------



## match box (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. In Washington if you buy 10 loto tickets you get a chance to win Super Bowl tickets. Even if I won I wouldn't go but I know people that would. Not much chance to win but it only cost 10bucks to have a chance. You a all have a great day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;5DmYLrxR0Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DmYLrxR0Y8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 23, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;5DmYLrxR0Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DmYLrxR0Y8[/video]


Groovy. You just shavin' now?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning All,

Got to chop some before work, I have a feeling this is going to be a long day.

Have Fun!


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 24, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Got to chop some before work, I have a feeling this is going to be a long day.
> 
> Have Fun!


...But an ENJOYABLE (but tedious) morning and it's Friday!

Morning coffee with a view! (cotton candy at 5 weeks)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 24, 2014)

Love Linda Ronstadt in this. Her voice is so pretty. Good morning bakers.
[video=youtube;n2MtEsrcTTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs[/video]


----------



## steve4x4 (Jan 24, 2014)

i'd give anything for a little elixir to mix in with my coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2014)

[youtube]mWRsgZuwf_8[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mornin all!

Next time I will turn off lights and do a better job w/pics...and a bit of humor to start the day:

*Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer. It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of 'cocktails', 'highballs' and just a good old-fashioned 'stiff drink'. 

Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO.

Thought for the day:There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs, huge erections, and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them. ​ 



Have a great weekend everyone!
*


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;kffacxfA7G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4[/video]

Thank you Canada! Decades of distraction ahead!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;kffacxfA7G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4[/video]
> 
> Thank you Canada! Decades of distraction ahead!


He should be prosecuted in Miami-Dade county for impersonating a talented musician as well.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> He should be prosecuted in Miami-Dade county for impersonating a talented musician as well.


If ya' listen, he's got "talent." Unfortunately, he wastes it on pop. I like the kid. He's 19, one of the most influential musicians/biggest fan base. I don't like his music, but I do think he could is a talented musician.

Kid's stupid rich, and his dad's a really shit influence. And ... I always love a proper slow-motion train wreck.


----------



## match box (Jan 24, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue Barry and coffee to start my day. It's Friday and I'm going to have lunch with my daughter today. Life is good for me I hope it's good for you all also. Have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> ....snip.....
> 
> Thank you Canada! Decades of distraction ahead!


It's possible he could get into fast cars with the deluded belief he can drive..........


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> If ya' listen, he's got "talent." Unfortunately, he wastes it on pop. I like the kid. He's 19, one of the most influential musicians/biggest fan base. I don't like his music, but I do think he could is a talented musician.
> 
> Kid's stupid rich, and his dad's a really shit influence. And ...* I always love a proper slow-motion train wreck.*


I'm thinking he could be Miley's padawan. Or Britney's.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2014)

time to hit the streets... have a good day all, stay safe and be kind when you can.
[youtube]pls_luhVdAw[/youtube]

This post brought to you by, Roor & C99:

(bong cleaning courtesy of cannabineer)


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

damn bear, you offer mobile bong cleaning? 

WHat's the rate?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;gH2efAcmBQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM[/video] 
this is for all the people who are freezing their ass off right now...

gd. morning


edit: exactly 4:20 thought that was cool


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;nNTb5sBvJPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNTb5sBvJPY[/video]...................................


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I'm thinking he could be Miley's padawan. Or Britney's.


Read two stories this morning that compared him to James Dean. The pot allegations in the raid were epic. I know how bad press works with cops and against people. Not saying the shit head's innocent, but he's doing what kids do -- to scale with his wealth and popularity.

I woke up at 6:00 this morning, back screaming. I smoked 2 bowls while I read the news, and then went back to bed. It's going to be a great day ... Top down by noon type of day. Eating a sammich at Cheba Hut, baked on the patio kinda' day. I'm looking forward to it.

[video=youtube;yySZm8ejcxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yySZm8ejcxM[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn bear, you offer mobile bong cleaning?
> 
> WHat's the rate?


I gave it a go, but my costs ran away on me. Service no longer available; sorry.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lt-udg9zQSE]http://youtu.be/lt-udg9zQSE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 24, 2014)

I went to see them in the 70s down in LA.. People died going to PF concerts back in the day......


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 24, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went to see them in the 70s down in LA.. People died going to PF concerts back in the day......


I've seen the last 2 tours of PF {sans Waters} when they played Toronto, still have my 94' beer cups


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went to see them in the 70s down in LA.. People died going to PF concerts back in the day......


Hey, I saw them a couple of times back then.........I think...........


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went to see them in the 70s down in LA.. People died going to PF concerts back in the day......


Was this April '75 in the Sports Arena?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Was this April '75 in the Sports Arena?


F/n he remembers... he wasn't there....
Ticket stub or you were fried...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2014)

Sacramento, 88. My brother stopped by with 2 tickets during swing shift, yep, I got sick as a dog and had to leave work.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2014)

Ohio 72, New York 75 (all fucked up on downs both times)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Was this April '75 in the Sports Arena?


74 I thought but man so many brain cells ago LOL!


----------



## past times (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;rRqKYXcL-2U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U#t=182[/video]
A dab will do ya! Time to clean the kitchen, mi madre is coming and don't want to look like a total slob


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HTvu1Yr3Ohk]http://youtu.be/HTvu1Yr3Ohk[/video]

morning riu! Everyone have a great day


----------



## match box (Jan 25, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. I had a good lunch with my daughter yesterday. In less than a month she is getting married. I can't wait for some grand kids. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Greetings from the frozen tundra, where it isn't the temps so much as the wind...been blowin' for a month it seems.

I blame the wizard, have a great weekend!!

[video=youtube;GKY--qaHWSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKY--qaHWSw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 25, 2014)

Saturday night fever for me now consists of a joint and a couple hours of playing PS3, morning bakers.
[video=youtube_share;u1qN6gLbUMw]http://youtu.be/u1qN6gLbUMw[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;sWiQeQ5pwng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWiQeQ5pwng[/video]

Shaping up to be "one of those" days... Boss Lady's mom had surgery, spinal fusion. Went to "rehab facility" for a bit of physical therapy to help avoid the scar tissue... It looks more like a really shitty end of life facility, and they were royal assholes last night. No pain medication, food's cold and bad, they were downright mean to the boss lady's mom, and they were treating other patients worse. So, today I'll call my new buddy -- he's a personal injury lawyer, and I'll call the boss lady's best friend, and her brother -- cuz they're both police, and we'll all make a little trip to the rehab facility together.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2014)

bake up you baking bakers...happy saturday 
[video=youtube;qxZInIyOBXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2014)

i took a nap 
[video=youtube;k_cYW2X0Ato]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_cYW2X0Ato[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2014)

good morning bakers. all hail stevie nicks.
[video=youtube;RHJb87nNsGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHJb87nNsGY&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9DdcBmjCvkB_NQynJdiD1Ok[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;U39bJ92_DM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U39bJ92_DM4[/video]

Morning All!
Happy Sunday


----------



## match box (Jan 26, 2014)

Good morning riu. I think I have picked up some kind of cold or something. I don't feel good any way. I hope all of you do. So,e good tunes this morning. Hi minne you could always bring in a flame thrower to the rehab place I bet they are going to listen to you. That cool that you are helping the boss lady's mom. Good man. You all have a great day.


----------



## Native Humboldt (Jan 26, 2014)

Good morning friends just heading out for a morning bake and run! I hate to rub it in to all of you in the north east US but its 75 deg and beautiful here in northern Cali. I can't remember the last time we saw rain or snow. I think it was around the first of December sometime. That is very unusually for us this time of year we are normally in a solid month of nonstop rain. I trained my dog to pickup her own crap last week and she's doing great. I just can't seem to teach her not to dump the crap in the neighbors yard!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2014)

^^^but no rain in what's supposed to be the rainy season. very troubling. there goes the price of cali produce.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 26, 2014)

Weed, coffee, a and Superman on TV. nice start to an and to the weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^but no rain in what's supposed to be the rainy season. very troubling. there goes the price of cali produce.


I certainly hope Cali has a law stating no lit anything is to be tossed out car windows, gonna be a bad fire season out there.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2014)

not to mention a mandatory water cut back. the summer is gonna be absolutely awful.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2014)

G'Day!

Late after the gym bake, trying to get everything done before the next round of polar vortex. I was just recalling our winter 2 years ago...we didn't have one at all. Who else remembers riders out on Harley's in Jan. 2012?...and no snow all winter. By the first week of March it was 80, and stayed there. Coincidentally, that winter Europe and Asia got the same shit we are currently experiencing.

Have a good day all!

[video=youtube;buGGKHAmCHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buGGKHAmCHs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> not to mention a mandatory water cut back. the summer is gonna be absolutely awful.


Ever been near one?. You would think burning woods is a pleasant sort of fireplace smell...when it's downright nauseating. At least in Florida it was, for 3 weeks every time I went outside.

Then I'd see idiots tossing cig butts on I-75, with out of state tags of course.


----------



## Native Humboldt (Jan 26, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^but no rain in what's supposed to be the rainy season. very troubling. there goes the price of cali produce.


Our Rainey season usually runs from Oct. (just after harvest) until mid April. The experts say were in a 500 year drought if it keeps up through the next couple months? No real rain in the 10 day forecast. Everyone is saying cloud seeding, after watching local skies I'm really starting to believe the cloud seeding theory? I have some crazy pictures of chem trails over the past few months. I'll dig them out and post later.


----------



## match box (Jan 27, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start my day. Still feeling a little under the weather. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 27, 2014)

Woke earlish....Had a dentist apt today at 11:30...
Let dog out 31 f... nice almost warm and balmy feeling...
Yes 31 warm when high for last 4 or 5 days has been under 20....
Anyway... Went and fed clones... went to let dog in, 4 minutes later...
SNOW falling... blizzard...WTF... Back yard temp says: 31 f...

Oh well, screw the Dentist Apt... 
Um sorry, can we we schedule?

Pass the bong... 
Rolling ... rolling.... 
pass pass puff puff back to ya


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, I went ahead and put the set winter tires on the car, just incase the weather was waiting on me.

Come on rain!

Morning All.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 27, 2014)

It's Monday, it's cold, and my neighbor piled all his snow around the last bush remaining with holiday lights...so now I cannot remove them.

I shall shovel it all back onto his driveway.

LOL, have a great day everyone!.

[video=youtube;mNbPI2wfN0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNbPI2wfN0U[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Ok, I went ahead and put the set winter tires on the car, just incase the weather was waiting on me.
> 
> Come on rain!
> 
> Morning All.


I thought you were supposed to WASH the car LOL! 

Yeah it's not going to be a good couple years here if this keeps up. Our local fire base brought in a second tanker. ugh.....

[youtube]bxS9N-npE2Q[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;e4ZaGbZUDdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4ZaGbZUDdk[/video]

Definitely a Buffet morning. 

Lets see...
Articles of Incorporation: Done.
License To do Business: Done.
Business Plan: ever changing.
Call the doc to break out the future mother in law: Done.
Get everything together for running around to take car of the future mother in law: Done.
Announce to RIU that the boss lady and I have set 4/20/2014 as our wedding date: Done.
Pack a fat bowl and relax: IN PROCESS!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 27, 2014)

Somehow not anti-social enough bakers.
[video=youtube_share;E_RSJ6xuHbE]http://youtu.be/E_RSJ6xuHbE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, yeah... If it's Buffet, we can't forget his most romantic one:

[video=youtube;LL9O0B0gzZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Oh, yeah... If it's Buffet, we can't forget his most romantic one:
> 
> [video=youtube;LL9O0B0gzZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE[/video]


I must admit I can not touch your buffet  but hows about this one?

[youtube]qnKKlf_FGwg[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Somehow not anti-social enough bakers.


The launch of my business venture went a totally different route. My client base went from computers and back office server rooms in grey area businesses to vulnerable people that actually NEED the services to protect THEM instead of protecting their questionable business. I've never been one to deal with people -- and the people I deal with are all those that I'd avoided the most (the weaker, the victimized, the elderly.) 

I guess there's not a lot of antisocial goin' on for me right now.

[video=youtube;QVdhZwK7cS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> It's Monday, it's cold, and my neighbor piled all his snow around the last bush remaining with holiday lights...so now I cannot remove them.
> 
> I shall shovel it all back onto his driveway.
> 
> ...


Little weird fact, my Late Bro in law, who used to brag that he had a 187 IQ....
Tried out at same try out for the New Christy Minstrels as Jimmy Buffet....
My X bro in law beat out Jimmy Buffet ....back in 1963-4 something....
And since that moment in time, you have done much more with your talent...
Here's to ya Bro...Rest in peace...


----------



## match box (Jan 28, 2014)

Good morning riu. Feeling a little better today. I'm told that you can't get the flu from the dead serum that is in the shot they give ya but I get sick every time I get the shot. 
Blue berry and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day. Some days ya just have to hang in there and believe that things are going to get better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Feeling a little better today. I'm told that you can't get the flu from the dead serum that is in the shot they give ya but I get sick every time I get the shot.
> Blue berry and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day. Some days ya just have to hang in there and believe that things are going to get better.


I'm with you. Hub came home Friday sick as a dog, cold not flu. I ferried soup, food, 7-UP etc.... up and down the stairs all weekend. He went to work chipper and better today. Guess who is sick, he blithely trips off to work and I must now try to crawl to the damn couch. I hate having a cold. 

Thank god it's not the flu, everyone get your flu shots. I have to depend on herd immunity I'm allergic. So save an Annie get a vaccine.

LOL

I'm spinnin' this for the hub 
[youtube]ziLagAgoPCE[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;I9eDU045u_E]http://youtu.be/I9eDU045u_E[/video]
R.I.P


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it's cold.

Schools are closed again, kids will have to do make-up days in June cuz' they've had lots of cancellations this year. Hated that when I was a kid, stuck at home with nothing to do and then screwed when the weather gets nice.

Have an awesome day everyone!

[video=youtube;EcXT1clXc04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcXT1clXc04[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

[youtube]t99KH0TR-J4[/youtube]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning All! 
No like button? This changes the whole day......


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> No like button? This changes the whole day......


Good morning!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Good morning!


Thank you! I like that!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> No like button? This changes the whole day......





420God said:


> Good morning!





Grandpapy said:


> Thank you! I like that!


And a good morning to you my friends

[video=youtube_share;pZhORUIKWtQ]http://youtu.be/pZhORUIKWtQ[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 29, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> No like button? This changes the whole day......


Now... you can "LIKE" everything ....
As I do....
Pot heads talking while stoned...
That's not a "Like" event...
That's a Love Fest!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

like button is down. bummer...puppy kisses all around


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;wp43OdtAAkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 29, 2014)

Good morning riu. I've spent my morning reading and trying to understand my Medicare info. I may have to read it a couple of times. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

match box said:


> ... understand my Medicare info. .


Many states have agencies (experts in Medicare/Medicaid advocates) designed to help (free) us older folks. Much easier to use them vs. talking with anyone from Medicare.gov. Also check senior centers. Our local agency has folks retired from Medicare, so they know the ins and outs.

http://www.n4a.org/


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like Like Like Like Like...there that should cover it.

Buenos Dias!...needed some motivational music today for the gym.

Have a great day!

[video=youtube;2lqdErI9uss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lqdErI9uss[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 30, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Many states have agencies (experts in Medicare/Medicaid advocates) designed to help (free) us older folks. Much easier to use them vs. talking with anyone from Medicare.gov. Also check senior centers. Our local agency has folks retired from Medicare, so they know the ins and outs.
> 
> http://www.n4a.org/


Thank you I'll check that out today.


----------



## match box (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. My like button has not been coming up for a couple of days anyone else havering this problem? 
An other day of Medicare stuff today at least for a while I still have 2 months to work it out. 
Tomorrow is Friday and the Super Bowl this weekend. With that to look forward to how could you have a bad day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

¡Buenos días! Espero que todos tengan un gran día.

[video=youtube;Lkcvrxj0eLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkcvrxj0eLY[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. My like button has not been coming up for a couple of days anyone else havering this problem?
> An other day of Medicare stuff today at least for a while I still have 2 months to work it out.
> Tomorrow is Friday and the Super Bowl this weekend. With that to look forward to how could you have a bad day.


Good morning to you too.

Likes~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 31, 2014)

good morning bakers...
[video=youtube;zSif77IVQdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSif77IVQdY[/video]


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning riu, just about to take a fresh timewreck toke out the bubbler so what better place to be then the wake and bake thread.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 31, 2014)

enjoy [video=youtube_share;iQk2dsTMP14]http://youtu.be/iQk2dsTMP14[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;unwE_632oh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwE_632oh8[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;HZJTgYzf9FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZJTgYzf9FE[/video]


----------



## Wait, what? (Jan 31, 2014)

Wake and bake and thought of this right here


----------



## Reklaw (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;o0MIFHLIzZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0MIFHLIzZY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 31, 2014)

Happy Friday dear fellow bakers 

Cherry kush, Starbucks mocha and Rival Sons 

[video=youtube;nH73KHD6D6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH73KHD6D6c[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 31, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I've been up and down for the past 6 hours my back is acting up oh well. Friday and the weekend begins.Super bowl this Sunday. I'm looking for a good game with the hawks winning but a good game how ever wins. I hope you all have a great Friday.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 31, 2014)

Wake up, smoke a bowl, hit the shower, best shit evar... dont forget to brush your teeth!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wake wake, bake bake, like like...let's go for a ride.

Have a good weekend everyone!

[video=youtube;KpiFDrFEGvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpiFDrFEGvE[/video]


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 31, 2014)

Good morning all.. hope urs is as good as mine be safe


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning bakers
[video=youtube_share;hoskDZRLOCs]http://youtu.be/hoskDZRLOCs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2014)

baking up over here, wishn i was fishn, i hope everyone has a fabulous friday 
[video=youtube;31e5UGAnOjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31e5UGAnOjc[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 1, 2014)

Good morning riu. I'm waken and baked on the last of my plush berry. What a great taste and high. I've had enough adds just play the game the Super Bowl that is. Have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 1, 2014)

Morning bakers, may the day greet you with a warm hug and your lighter work on first strike.
For the likes I would have given you, puff puff pass
This bud's for you


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2014)

Morning all!

So glad it's Saturday, this song sums up the week...

[video=youtube;QohXkvRN_wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QohXkvRN_wA[/video]

Starting the day with trimmed sugar leaf


----------



## match box (Feb 2, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. The big game today. Go Seahawks. I hope we get a good game that is not decided by the refs. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Sunday!...a bit of Chicago based music to start the day. Before this band became popular, they played local bars in the city...and admission was about 10 bucks at the Riv.

Yes, I am old.

[video=youtube;q-KE9lvU810]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 2, 2014)

Starbux mocha coffee & pineapple express. Fruity yet a hint of spice - good for baking on a rainy Sunday morning!

One of my favorite blues guitar players is ill and in the hospital so I've been listening to his stuff this morning... 

Get well soon Walter Trout 

[video=youtube;8G85NpN-INk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G85NpN-INk[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Feb 2, 2014)

Wake up wake up wake up wake up so get up get up get up get up. Its superbowl sunday so im startin with a super bowl of some soooper sticky icky sour diesel and playin some new beats i started this weeekend. Gm riu


----------



## ebgood (Feb 2, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Happy Sunday!...a bit of Chicago based music to start the day. Before this band became popular, they played local bars in the city...and admission was about 10 bucks at the Riv.
> 
> Yes, I am old.
> 
> [video=youtube;q-KE9lvU810]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810[/video]


Smashing pumpkins was the shit. 1979 was my fav


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 2, 2014)

I went and retired yesterday said screw working the next 7 months and live off my 401K!!
So good morning RIU! Shit I have to grind some thing up.
Hindu Skunk, Trainwreck Grandaddy Purp, Sour Diesel White Rhino, Panamá Red, Double purple, U2, Royal Kush, Romulain,
Agent Orange, Purple Nepal, Green Crack...... Which one????


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;vPZydAotVOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPZydAotVOY[/video]
Good Morning Everybody! I don't get to wake and bake often.

Congrats on the Retirement Dirt!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 2, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went and retired yesterday said screw working the next 7 months and live off my 401K!!
> So good morning RIU! Shit I have to grind some thing up.
> Hindu Skunk, Trainwreck Grandaddy Purp, Sour Diesel White Rhino, Panamá Red, Double purple, U2, Royal Kush, Romulain,
> Agent Orange, Purple Nepal, Green Crack...... Which one????


Maybe pit the Agent Orange and Purple Nepal in a super bowl match? Congrats.

I sometimes forget about the kif receptacle in my grinder. But not today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went and retired yesterday said screw working the next 7 months and live off my 401K!!
> So good morning RIU! Shit I have to grind some thing up.
> Hindu Skunk, Trainwreck Grandaddy Purp, Sour Diesel White Rhino, Panamá Red, Double purple, U2, Royal Kush, Romulain,
> Agent Orange, Purple Nepal, Green Crack...... Which one????


Panama Red, then after the game... Romulain.

Oh And Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Panama Red, then after the game... Romulain.
> 
> Oh And Congrats!!!!!!!!!


I thought Romulain was just some made up name my trekkie friend made up for the weed he gave me last week! lol


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 2, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went and retired yesterday said screw working the next 7 months and live off my 401K!!
> So good morning RIU! Shit I have to grind some thing up.
> Hindu Skunk, Trainwreck Grandaddy Purp, Sour Diesel White Rhino, Panamá Red, Double purple, U2, Royal Kush, Romulain,
> Agent Orange, Purple Nepal, Green Crack...... Which one????


Say fuck it and smoke them all, one after another then reverse the order and start again.
[video=youtube_share;zg2segLZoeA]http://youtu.be/zg2segLZoeA[/video]
For you dirt


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 2, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went and retired yesterday


welcome to the ranks of the retired!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;An4uDegHB8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s[/video]

Good morning everyone.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;Is-0NZQhHog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is-0NZQhHog[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 3, 2014)

Good morning riu. It's 4 in the morning here in Seattle and I can't sleep the Seattle Seahawks won the Super Bowl. They didn't just win but overwhelmingly won. Now maybe we can get some respect. Blue berry and coffee to start the day I'm hopping it helps my head to stop spinning. I hope you all have a great Monday. dirtsurfr this is a special Monday for you congratulations.


----------



## Wait, what? (Feb 3, 2014)

I called a seahawk blowout on my Facebook page and got hammered for it

I'm almost perfect with the Superbowl.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;SDTZ7iX4vTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/video]


gd. morning all



edit: congrats dirt


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I went and retired yesterday said screw working the next 7 months and live off my 401K!!
> So good morning RIU! Shit I have to grind some thing up.
> Hindu Skunk, Trainwreck Grandaddy Purp, Sour Diesel White Rhino, Panamá Red, Double purple, U2, Royal Kush, Romulain,
> Agent Orange, Purple Nepal, Green Crack...... Which one????


You ought to run for gubmint up by you  They could use someone like you to inject some sanity and a little piracy rrrrrrrrr 

Welcome to the ranks of the retired!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 3, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. It's 4 in the morning here in Seattle and I can't sleep the Seattle Seahawks won the Super Bowl. They didn't just win but overwhelmingly won. Now maybe we can get some respect. Blue berry and coffee to start the day I'm hopping it helps my head to stop spinning. I hope you all have a great Monday. dirtsurfr this is a special Monday for you congratulations.


Next time, mind allowing the opposition to score a few points?...turned it off after 1st quarter.

Congrats to the city of Seattle, great fans there...deserving of both an NBA and NHL franchise as well. How the Sonics wound-up leaving is still beyond me.

To All: Happy Monday...snow just keeps piling up!. 

[video=youtube;sygIGhSvjw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sygIGhSvjw0[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;TNKttMFgaf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNKttMFgaf0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2014)

Lou Reed from his time with Velvet Underground. Somehow it seems topical.

[youtube]ffr0opfm6I4[/youtube]

It's sunny here and I'm getting ready to take the dog around the block. It's 46 so I'll be the girl in the parka, if you are watching the surveillance footage.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;HVKtL9VU8rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVKtL9VU8rQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning Bakers! 

Coffee and a bowl of blueberry to start the day. 

Am I the only one that misses the like notifications when they log on now? I used to enjoy that. 

Lots to do today so I guess I should get busy. 

Have a great day everyone and know that I LIKE a bunch of your posts in my mind even if I can't click it! Peace!

[video=youtube;_LHi6VRUMXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LHi6VRUMXk[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 4, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start the day. I also miss the like button. 
I can remember buying the velvet underground album when it first came out. Damn that was a long time ago. That was before I really understood addiction. Smoke weed and leave that other stuff alone. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2014)

[youtube]5k3JVfxluFU[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mornin', an appropriate song for the thread...off to the gym 4/me.

Have a good day!

[video=youtube;_SfaVIVSwxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SfaVIVSwxE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 4, 2014)

Wakin' Wakin' Wakin' and Bakin' Bakin' Bakin'!

Good morning everyone.

[video=youtube;e-f2y1QC_yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-f2y1QC_yg&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## dangerlow (Feb 4, 2014)

I just smoked a marble sized ball of hash and I am eating string cheese. I don't have to work till 2, so I can get super high all morning. 

But it's a mellow high, and I love reflecting on old times in this kind of high. 

This song always gets to me, I'm sure a lot of you can relate. 
[video=youtube;h6JG-yE8UTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6JG-yE8UTw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;lHt0nS86ayc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHt0nS86ayc&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee this morning. It's cold for Seattle this morning. You all have a great day.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 5, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee this morning. It's cold for Seattle this morning. You all have a great day.


sup match? it's cold down here near St Helens, east wind blowing right in my face, I'm staying in and feeding the wood stove


----------



## james2500 (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;s88r_q7oufE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE[/video]

vamping the skywalker


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like everything posted here.

Did someone mention it was cold outside?. You get used to the shit after a while...blood thins. 

Stay warm, stay high, this winter shall pass:

[video=youtube;g5ScZ4IvRQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5ScZ4IvRQE[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning all 

[youtube]DohRa9lsx0Q[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

A bowl of kief, a bowl of bud, a cup of coffee, and blues:

[video=youtube;kwSqv7xGHqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwSqv7xGHqg[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning all
> 
> [youtube]DohRa9lsx0Q[/youtube]


that's one of my favs. You ever see Reservoir Dogs? 

great soundtrack [video=youtube;gD6KGaQIW04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD6KGaQIW04[/video]

you know I love my little green bag


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 5, 2014)

Went back to bed this morning so it was a later wake and bake! Bowl of blueberry, hazelnut cream coffee & Trigger Hippy

[video=youtube;TO0PO7i_gSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO0PO7i_gSE[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 6, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue berry and coffee to start my day. There were 700,000 people on the streets of Seattle yesterday to see the Seahawks come home with the Super Bowl trophy. I didn't go down there the bar had them on the TV so I watched from a bar stool in a heated bar. You all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2014)

It's Raining!!! Lets Party!!!

Oh sorry, just left over Super Bowl enthusiasm. 

Morning All!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2014)

Nope I've never seen Reservoir Dogs. But I remember that song  Love it too.

[youtube]yAXl4kYZyoA[/youtube]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

OG18. Ugly plant. Not much to love about it until you smoke it. It's nasty diesel time.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

It's nasty Diesel time every morning here at 6:30 when neighbor warms up his unmuffled Dodge 3500 dually and ga-rumbles off to work.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2014)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12290;

Japanese for good morning...hope everyone is having a good week. Damn, last hit just gave me a massive head rush.

[video=youtube;ODTv9Lt5WYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTv9Lt5WYs[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

I absolutely love Värttinä's version of this song. But these young ladies pull it off nicely.

[video=youtube;EyX44JgdDR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyX44JgdDR4[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Nope I've never seen Reservoir Dogs. But I remember that song  Love it too.


if you enjoy a good movie about a caper. It's a must see. One of my all time favorites. 


so anyway gd. morning riu. here's some feel good music  


[video=youtube;xlTfDTMJfAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlTfDTMJfAw[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;lP94PlEtsEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&amp;feature=kp[/video]

High everybody. Hope all's well in your respective worlds.


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 6, 2014)

........Including Idaho!!
Good morning/afternoon. What it be "like"?
[video=youtube;EEEl4dZzV8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEl4dZzV8g[/video]
HEY!, "I have a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore." But OK. , we're still good!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 7, 2014)

19 degrees, tiny bits of snow swirling around, giant jug of hazelnut cream coffee and rocking out to Rival Sons while baking on some tasty blueberry. 

May you all have a great weekend! 

[video=youtube;L_KGmIvwDGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_KGmIvwDGI[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning riu. The last of the blue berry and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;gaY01Y2XzgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaY01Y2XzgM[/video]


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;gaY01Y2XzgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaY01Y2XzgM[/video]


Yea I wasn't spamming it's called sharing there's a difference


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;hnFZsrs32Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFZsrs32Co&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning all...
[video=youtube_share;dXARaoXHYMI]http://youtu.be/dXARaoXHYMI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning all!

Suppose to rain all day, and I have a tent full of headband to trim, time for me to get comfortable..

[video=youtube;bzyte8X8SDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzyte8X8SDc[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 8, 2014)

Good morning riu. We have a light dusting of snow today. The first trace of snow this winter I think. I picked up some more plush berry yesterday so plush and coffee to start the day. I'm going to help someone paint there basement today. Then theOlympics. You all have a great Saturday.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Gus! Gus, can i ask you a question? Come here, let me ask you a question, Gus? Gus, let me ask you a question. Gus, why's the fire so big? Why did you made the fire so big, Gus? Look at this shit. It's a motherfuckin ridiculous, Gus. The fire's too motherfuckin big! Why? You come over every motherfuckin years, Gus and you burned down my motherfuckin backyard. WHY? I'm cookin motherfuckin hamburgers and franks! I'm not cookin the motherfuckin brontosaurus burger in this motherfucker. This ain't the motherfuckin Flinstones, Gus. It's my HOUSE, motherfucker! Look at Charlie standing over there with third degree burns on him, eatin a motherfuckin frank. It doesn't make. No, you take things too far, Gus. You take things too far. I tell you to an inch, you go three inches. I tell you four inches, you go five. Give a nigger a rope like them cowboys, Gus. Why dont you listen?


SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;gLIUL1feEMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLIUL1feEMI[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 9, 2014)

Good morning or I guess I should say good after noon. We got an inch of snow last night. I think that's going to do it for this year. With the hills here an inch of snow can shut the whole city of Seattle down. Plush berry and coffee and now more plush berry. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

Good morning! Today's musical selection brought to you by Pandora, morning sex and molta.
[video=youtube;uc2UEfWjvo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc2UEfWjvo8&amp;feature=kp[/video]

It's a beautiful top down day. Life's upside down right now, but we'll reign that bitch back in again.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good morning!

Hope everyone had a great weekend, I see the server has been upgraded here...and Annie is apparently still on like strike?.

This is repeat, but an old one...think it was the very first vid I posted in this thread 2,000 or so pages back.

Stay high...always!

[video=youtube;w8X6mlbq45k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X6mlbq45k[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;MlJuWCVkZ2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlJuWCVkZ2g&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Late morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

love me zome zep, can't get enough. Morning RIU friends -2F, bright twinkly sun. Time for some hash. Hey, where are you MB?

[youtube]73dvrir5kig[/youtube]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning all!

Overheard on the news that it's National Bakin Week, that should put a smile on your face.

Now show your support!


----------



## match box (Feb 11, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee. It's been a very difficult couple of days. My daughter and I are going to have lunch today and talk about her step father being in her wedding. There is also the added stress of my ex wife contesting the settlement she has till Friday and then if she doesn't a week later I will have the settlement. This Friday is also my daughters birthday she will be 32. Walking her down the isle at her wedding has been something I've planned from the time she was born almost. 
Ok you all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

Coffee, counting down to the move, and a couple spliffs, I'm ready to go. Off to a boss lady's acquaintance, the sheriff, so I can fix my exhaust. 

[video=youtube;eDIaDS9HhMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDIaDS9HhMw&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Coffee, counting down to the move, and a couple spliffs, I'm ready to go. Off to a boss lady's acquaintance, the sheriff, so I can fix my exhaust.


[video=youtube;10qLYy6hiFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qLYy6hiFQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning riu. Jilly bean and coffee to start the day. 
My daughter and I had a great talk yesterday at lunch. She was willing to have her step father step out of the wedding but BB had suggested that we both walk her down the isle. That is what we are going to do but when the minister asks who gives this woman to this man it's going to be me saying her mother and I do. That will be my last act as her father. 
You all have a great day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Jilly bean and coffee to start the day.
> My daughter and I had a great talk yesterday at lunch. She was willing to have her step father step out of the wedding but BB had suggested that we both walk her down the isle. That is what we are going to do but when the minister asks who gives this woman to this man it's going to be me saying her mother and I do. That will be my last act as her father.
> You all have a great day.


Glad it worked out


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 12, 2014)

Blueberry in the pax, fresh ground casi cielo coffee, and the Ides of March.... 

[video=youtube;_EBMo8xHGNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EBMo8xHGNs[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;0FZU4JVOmro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FZU4JVOmro&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Buenos tardes fellow bakers, likes above 2 postings...is it Spring yet?.

[video=youtube;CWsXs2_7yg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWsXs2_7yg8[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Buenos tardes fellow bakers, likes above 2 postings...is it Spring yet?.


6F here Midwest too and I can't wait til April rolls around. I think about moving to Florida but I think, man that Springtime bass fishin' is coming and I stay another year

[youtube]KnPoPbfqNMo[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Blueberry in the pax, fresh ground casi cielo coffee, and the Ides of March...


kandy kush in the pax, chock full of nuts coffee, my special creamer and 3 5 gallon ladies that need chopped today, hope everyone else is having such a terrific day...it's 75 but may rain later so i'ma gonna play my favorite rock lady and get to work
[video=youtube;pHCdS7O248g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

Another sunny, beautiful day. Boss lady came home for lunch.

For my listening pleasure (and yours, if it's your style.)

[video=youtube;nQ45Q7ZuTEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ45Q7ZuTEs&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;fCy8pjhl97A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCy8pjhl97A#t=27[/video]

MIA @ work....


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 12, 2014)

sunni wake up, your still awake .. on HD


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Wiz, nice to see you around


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;VL923Uz4j7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL923Uz4j7Y[/video]

The times of my youth, if the local rock bands only had the same following, (read mind altering aids). Sadly I was just a junkie looking for fun.

This song makes my eyes water just a little. I miss that place.


----------



## match box (Feb 13, 2014)

Good morning riu. Jilly bean and coffee. Damn minne you have a diverse musical taste. Etta one of my faves. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2014)

tended my garden the girls are abut two weeks from finish the smell is hypnotic , and a cup of folgers


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mornin'!

No bake for me til' after the gym today, then I shall spend the afternoon in the basement under the sun with my kush/Malawi ladies

Have a good day everyone:

[video=youtube;_OO2PuGz-H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OO2PuGz-H8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Jilly bean and coffee. Damn minne you have a diverse musical taste. Etta one of my faves. I hope you all have a great day.


I remember that! You posted some of her stuff here, a couple months back, correct? I developed my musical taste young. Mom loved the Beetles, uncle was a stoner hippie. My sister decided to give metal a try, and my first cassette was Kill 'em All when I was 7. (My first 8 track was an ELO.) I was born in the deep south, and we were poor, mom was a northerner, so she'd take me to the "other side" of town, and I'd hear lots of blues and jazz. My mom helped with chores (laundry, cleaning houses) and I was watched by big mammy. An old very devout Southern Baptist who listened to gospel. When I was growing up, we lived in 'hoods, to make it harder for my father to find us. I got to hear rap from the ground up, in the late 70's and early 80's. When I discovered Marijuana, I defaulted to those tunes that just slid together, and moved you. 

Most of what I've been posting lately... I'm really trying to get that "socialization" I missed spending my life in the system. A part of that is slowing down and not being angry.

[video=youtube;RsY8l0Jg3lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsY8l0Jg3lY[/video]

Enjoy, the music, the molta, and your day!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

It's so down, here. Maybe winter blues, or not enough ganja? 

[video=youtube;AD7XeRDYcXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7XeRDYcXw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 14, 2014)

mornin

[video=youtube;dNk3R23Twgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNk3R23Twgw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day fellow bakers <3 

My valentine gave me a beautiful bracelet, perfume gift set and my favorite ocean star yankee candle. We have dinner reservations at a lovely place we've been wanting to try later this evening. I hope all of you have a fabulous day with people you love! Have a great weekend!

Wake and bake with Starbux mocha coffee, bowl of blueberry & Blue Valentines.....

[video=youtube;du6CCxkWtSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du6CCxkWtSM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;fle-zebSXNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fle-zebSXNc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 14, 2014)

Last one


[video=youtube;GpGEeneO-t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 14, 2014)

Good morning riu. Happy valentines day to you all. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. Friday and the weekend begins. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2014)

Starting the day with some Space Queen....

Happy Valentines Day All!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy St. Valentine's Day, everyone.

A little day-appropriate music.

[video=youtube;c2WyBTGm8J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4[/video]

(And, I'll dedicate this one to the boss lady!)


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;2vTEstU1MRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vTEstU1MRk[/video]

Truth is, I still can't dance. But I can smoke enough not to give a damn.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2014)

My Funny Valentine - Miles Davis [1964]
Nice, clean, live recording


[youtube]hgu28Hqg8Vc[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;OTvhWVTwRnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTvhWVTwRnM&amp;feature=kp[/video]

And, I'll stop with this one.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's day
[youtube]uHdvWel-fRg[/youtube]

to my boy with the long gun


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;OTvhWVTwRnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTvhWVTwRnM&amp;feature=kp[/video]
> 
> And, I'll stop with this one.


Why? You're posting up some good ones? As I mentioned before you could DJ my life  Happy Birthday, old man LOL

and for doublejj
[youtube]oc6FmZCT0Zc[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm late to the party as usual, but I"m always under control...

[youtube]yZqmarGShxg[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 14, 2014)

A little lunchtime old time slow groove, from a modern singer. (Came on in the background, I thought "that doesn't sound like Etta..." Checked and here's what I found!)

[video=youtube;Q8FHwsATN0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8FHwsATN0E&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ODTv9Lt5WYs]http://youtu.be/ODTv9Lt5WYs[/video]


morning smokers and tokers


----------



## match box (Feb 15, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I'm going to help paint again today like last Sat. My daughters wedding is one week from today. Minne I hope you had a great B-Day. I bet the boss lady had something planned for ya. I hope every one has a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2014)

Morning All! 
Staring the day with fresh Cookies and coffee.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mornin' all

Do I see an end in sight for this cold weather?...why yes I do. I might actually be able to take down the remainder of the holiday lights in a week.

Have a good weekend:

[video=youtube;SzRjofcGn00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzRjofcGn00[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 16, 2014)

Good morning riu. Jilly bean and coffee to start the day. I'm going back to finish painting today for a couple of hours. Then to a friends house for dinner. I've been watching little birds use the dent in an old truck canopy that has rain water in the dent. There using it for a bird bath. You all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. Wow not meany post here lately. This is going to be a crazy and expensive week for me my daughter is getting married Sat. I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 17, 2014)

Morning my friends
[video=youtube_share;3xZmlUV8muY]http://youtu.be/3xZmlUV8muY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;W9EckNMwRkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9EckNMwRkc&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Parts haven't shown up for a job down in beautiful Fowler Ca. So I get to enjoy a extra day off.... Thanks UPS!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 18, 2014)

Dreamy delicious buzz early this morning. Lots warmer the past few days has me feeling some early spring fever. Ready to dig in the dirt and get this green party started.

XJ13 + fresh ground Casi Cielo coffee & Bettye LaVette for some early morning motivation to get up and get busy! 

[video=youtube;4wazhMURzS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wazhMURzS8[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start my day. A long time friend went in to the ER last night he's been there about once a month for the last few months he has pancreitis. Enjoy your day as best as you can.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mornin'

Got a fuck ton of snow again yesterday, I really should take some pics, it's rather humorous seeing 5 feet of snow lining the sidewalks...looks like a tunnel.

[video=youtube;5kl0rAnLvJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kl0rAnLvJs[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 19, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start my day. I'm going to replace some electrical out let in a friends house today and then the rest of the week I'm going to see if there is anything I can do for my daughters wedding. Set up chairs or tables or something. Any way you all have a great day.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Match Box, congrats on your daughter's upcoming wedding! 

Lots warmer today but it appears spring storms are on the way...

Began the daily bake with girl scout cookies & mocha coffee and counting the days til spring! 

[video=youtube;i8mVcO-NMHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8mVcO-NMHM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 20, 2014)

@barnbuster
same o same  hows are things buddy?


----------



## match box (Feb 20, 2014)

Good morning riu. Thank you 2rollingstoned. Jilly bean and coffee to start my day. This morning I'm going to see a friend that's in the hospital. Yesterday I replaced 10 outlets for an other friend he had some else do 8 outlets and the guy did the 8 and charged 6 hours labor. I changed the 10 in 2 hours. I think some one is a cheat. You all have a great day.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fKhTk0IynHM]http://youtu.be/fKhTk0IynHM[/video]

morning riu! Well my mom has no clue that in about three mins this song is about to be played on the big speakers and wake her up lol. Started the morning out with some timewreck...funnest way to start the day off is with this lady. Great uplifting buzz that gives a sense of happiness. Coffee once I get mom up and situated. somedays I find it ironic she took care of me into adult hood only to have me take care of her in her older age(multiple sclerosis). It's our little joke I guess you could say. Anyways everyone have a great day! It's finally raining in mich but we have flood warnings all over today. Been one heck of a winter out this way!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mornin all!

@Beueffer...LOL at rockin' mom first thing.

Skipped the gym today cuz' I have a manicure appointment...with a kush plant coming down that is.

[video=youtube;xk4U8BembHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk4U8BembHM[/video]

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## match box (Feb 21, 2014)

Good morning riu. It's Friday and I'm starting my day with plush berry and coffee. Big weekend with the wedding I hope everything goes well. 
You all have a great weekend.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1qL1C1ffKa4]http://youtu.be/1qL1C1ffKa4[/video]


morning!


----------



## match box (Feb 22, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start my day. This is the big day. My daughter is getting married today. This is something I've waited for. I hope to have some grand kids that I can spoil and send home. Lol 
i hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2014)

Morning All! 
Match Box, Congrats on getting her there. (you know, a planned wedding. lol) I can't wait for my kids to have a few their own. 

[video=youtube;yzhA77A1om8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzhA77A1om8[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

+repumatations all rounds


----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;qYMNbeYPwC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYMNbeYPwC4[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning, RIU.

Been in Denver a week. I miss the boss lady, but love the marijuana. A recap, since I've been here, I've been smoking on:

Bud:
Blue Dream, Ogre, Highwayman, Hashberry, Agent Orange, NYC Diesel, Mile High Purps, Golden Goat, Platinum Kush, Chocolope, Diagonal, Hindu Skunk, Purple Train Wreck, and Grapefruit Diesel
Dabs:
Ogre, Sour Diesel, Durban Poison, Headband, 707 Headband, Alien OG, NYC Diesel, Purple Diesel, and Hindu Purps.

I'll post a pic some time, some where.

Playing Borderland and watching This is The End for some Sunday activity.


----------



## 420God (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn, nice selections, minne!


B-day today. Taking my daughter to a gymnastics meet then tool shopping and dinner tonight with the family.

I hope you all have a good one!


----------



## match box (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning riu. Jilly bean and coffee. I have a hang over this morning but my daughters wedding was great. Everything went just right. 
Happy Birthday 420God. minne that's looks like you've been doing some research. Keep up the good work will we get reviews.
you all have a great day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 23, 2014)

420God said:


> Damn, nice selections, minne!
> 
> 
> B-day today. Taking my daughter to a gymnastics meet then tool shopping and dinner tonight with the family.
> ...


Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one for ya!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Good morning, RIU.
> 
> Been in Denver a week. I miss the boss lady, but love the marijuana. A recap, since I've been here, I've been smoking on:
> 
> ...


Damn, you are being a good taxpayer.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2014)

Morning bakers, hope this strikes a chord.
[video=youtube_share;Mx0xCI1jaUM]http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Feb 23, 2014)

Awake and bakin. Good sunday mornin riu


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 23, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Damn, you are being a good taxpayer.


You mean I'm baked? Cuz, yeah...


----------



## match box (Feb 24, 2014)

Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. The big stresses in my life are under control. The settlement from my divorce is on it's way and my daughter is married. I feel like I need something to worry about. Damn that's stupid I don't know how to act with out the added stress. I hope your day is stressless enjoy.


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Plush berry and coffee to start the day. The big stresses in my life are under control. The settlement from my divorce is on it's way and my daughter is married. I feel like I need something to worry about. Damn that's stupid I don't know how to act with out the added stress. I hope your day is stressless enjoy.


I'm happy for you, match box.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 25, 2014)

Cherry Kush and Happy Birthday to my favorite Beatle George Harrison

[video=youtube;kJfeLkw7-ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJfeLkw7-ck[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 25, 2014)

Wakin and a bakin with Girl Scout Cookies, mocha coffee and Federal Charm 

[video=youtube;LaUt_RHMjew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaUt_RHMjew[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ERWREcPIoPA]http://youtu.be/ERWREcPIoPA[/video]


coffee and some jawa from rare dankness for this wonderful morning! Hope all have a great day


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 26, 2014)

Good morning riu. Just stopped in to say poke more smot!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;ju9yFA1S7K8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju9yFA1S7K8&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 26, 2014)

Good morning riu. White widow and coffee to start my day. Wednesday already man time flys some times. I'm eagerly waiting for my settlement check. I don't understand why they have to send a paper check and can't just do an electronic transfer. Oh well I guess it's just the way it is. You all have a great day.


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning RIU





I awoke to some much needed rain, and celebrated with some bong hits of Bubba Kush (Dad's Grow). Its good day for some inside greenhouse work.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning friends
[video=youtube_share;eyGWbpNzH2o]http://youtu.be/eyGWbpNzH2o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 26, 2014)

So who is Chiceh, the author of this thread?...been wondering this for a while now.

Hope everyone is doing well!

[video=youtube;3u2MKsV13zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u2MKsV13zs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2014)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;eNV5z-1BAS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNV5z-1BAS0&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 27, 2014)

Good morning riu. White widow and coffee to start my day. Last night a friend invited me for dinner. His wife is out of town and we proceeded to drink crown royal shots until I passed out on his couch. I woke up about 2AM and left but I forget my glasses were on the coffee table. I remembered just as I closed the door and checked to see it was locked. I'm glad I have a spear pair.
you all have a great day. I think I'm going to have a slow day recovering I'm too old to drink like that.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;8ZeTlMpnfHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk[/video]good morning bakers


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally Rain!
I hope this brings good news for my Shasta County for our fight!
[video=youtube_share;tjfx4TqHVIA]http://youtu.be/tjfx4TqHVIA[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2014)

Good morning riu. Friday and plush berry and coffee to start the day. Nothing planned for the weekend. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning All!

[video=youtube;lS-af9Q-zvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ[/video]

Careful driving, this rain has unleashed the brainless drivers. "There's a killer on the road."


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2014)

Found out we stopped the out door grow ban with 2xs the signatures needed! Shasta county got rocked!!!!
Haven't slept this good in weeks!


----------



## match box (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. We've had some real nice days 60 degrees outside is very nice. I'm going to help my friends with there house this should be the last time. Enjoy your your weekend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Found out we stopped the out door grow ban with 2xs the signatures needed! Shasta county got rocked!!!!
> Haven't slept this good in weeks!


Good, scratch that, Great news to start the day! Thanks for updating and being active.

I have some rainy day Headband I'll fire up in a few, I can't post for shit once I start smoking that stuff.

Have a good one RIU!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2014)

And, this morning finds me officially moving to Colorado Springs.

I like this state, so does the boss lady. So, a house in the burbs it is. Now, to find the house and the job.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> And, this morning finds me officially moving to Colorado Springs.
> 
> I like this state, so does the boss lady. So, a house in the burbs it is. Now, to find the house and the job.


good luck Minne, have a safe journey!


----------



## TryN (Mar 1, 2014)

Great thread!! Lol ....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> And, this morning finds me officially moving to Colorado Springs.
> 
> I like this state, so does the boss lady. So, a house in the burbs it is. Now, to find the house and the job.


Be careful... I hear the white women are hooking up with jazz singers left and right like some god damn epidemic...
I don't know man... 
SH420


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 1, 2014)

Dude just dropped off the dank I ordered last night, so didn't get to w&B today, but damn this is some good weed 

Cheers


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Be careful... I hear the white women are hooking up with jazz singers left and right like some god damn epidemic...
> I don't know man...
> SH420


My boss lady only acts white. I'm safe.

Lovin' this state, though!


----------



## match box (Mar 2, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start my day. Minne that's great that you have found a place to settle down. 
I received the letter confirming the separation of funds so in a few days I'll have the checks. I was beginning to think the money would never get to me. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)

Morning buds...
[video=youtube_share;A7b79B9Y7XA]http://youtu.be/A7b79B9Y7XA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Buenos dias!

6 more inches of snow last night made for one helluva hockey game at Soldier Field...what a blast!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.

I think this vid is locked from embedding, but wanted to share anyways cuz' it was such a great show in Toronto I believe?.

And what's with the washer/dryer on stage?...lol

[video=youtube;FFpZFnJ6ZT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpZFnJ6ZT8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^
The washer & dryers symbolize the everyday mundane things we do, it was doing those things and riding his motorbike cross country that kept Neil Peart sane after he lost his family.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 2, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^
> The washer & dryers symbolize the everyday mundane things we do, it was doing those things and riding his motorbike cross country that kept Neil Peart sane after he lost his family.


Best drummer on the planet, my very first concert was Moving Pictures tour...Feb of 81' I believe.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Best drummer on the planet, my very first concert was Moving Pictures tour...Feb of 81' I believe.


Nice, I've seen the Power Windows, Hold your Fire, Presto and Roll the Bones tours, they usually swing by my neck of the woods when on the road.


----------



## match box (Mar 3, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. I have to go to court with a friend this morning. He's getting a restraining order to keep his ex girl friend off the property. The last time she was here she hit him. 
I hope your day doesn't involve a judge.


----------



## match box (Mar 4, 2014)

Good morning riu. It's me again. Cherry pie to start my day. I received my money yesterday. Now I can look for a house and be able to buy it when I find the right one. You all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Mar 5, 2014)

Good morning riu. I guess I should say good morning to my self. It looks like I'm the only one coming here in the morning. 
Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I hope every one is OK. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 5, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. I guess I should say good morning to my self. It looks like I'm the only one coming here in the morning.
> Plush berry and coffee to start the day. I hope every one is OK. You all have a great day.


Good morning yourself!...I ran out of vid material.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, my week just got to sucking in a hurry. I'm about to chop down 2 Malawi plants in 5 gals after 9 weeks flowering. And the reason you ask?, they are of poor genetics...industrial hemp is a more apt description. I would rather pay $1,000 for that one special holy grail bean as opposed to wasting time and shit ton of electricity growing rope.

So, now on my second bowl of kush and in dire need of humor:

[video=youtube;NMA8tBWyryg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMA8tBWyryg[/video]

Ah, much better...hope everyone is well.

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/771187-mohicans-2014-season-41.html#post10274344

Pics of the plants going bye-bye.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 5, 2014)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush in the bowl, a dab of random... Strippers Vs. Werewolves on Netflix.

Good morning RIU.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2014)

Morning all!
well I dropped a customer for non payment last week, only to be awaken
to desperate plees of service and promised to have payment on my arrival.....
We'll see, fighting for work/jobs then having to fight for payment, it's just getting old.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2014)

smoking some blue widow for a wake n bake.. 
[video=youtube;TvMS_ykiLiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvMS_ykiLiQ[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning riu. Wow I thought I killed the thread or something. I'm glad to see other people here. Bubba Kush in the pipe to start the day. The first growers license was given out yesterday. Its only been 2 years seance we voted to legalize weed. The state Gov is moving at blinding speed. Lol You all have a great day.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 6, 2014)

One of those mornings bakers
[video=youtube_share;wauzrPn0cfg]http://youtu.be/wauzrPn0cfg[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 8, 2014)

Good morning riu. Raspberry Kush and coffee to start the day. I've been looking for a house to buy so I can have my own place. It's hard to decide if I want a house that needs a little work or a remodeled place that cost a little more. I keep thinking that when I look at the right place I'll know it's right so far that hasn't happened. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Baking away a hangover...and it's working!

[video=youtube;C0jb9zWd4n4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jb9zWd4n4[/video]


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 8, 2014)

It's hard to wake and bake when you're always baked and don't really sleep. Love the wake and bake though.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wake and hour late, bake an hour late...still have no idea why we change clocks twice annually.

Happy Sunday!

[video=youtube;tD-Cin9DOu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD-Cin9DOu8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2014)

Bacon is on! Happy Sunday everybody.


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 9, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Baking away a hangover...and it's working!
> 
> [video=youtube;C0jb9zWd4n4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jb9zWd4n4[/video]


This was sort of awesome. I especially like the "bruce" breaks.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;NrWSzA5XEiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrWSzA5XEiI[/video]

Changed it up today!


----------



## match box (Mar 10, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. 
I will be looking at houses today. I can't wait to have my own place. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2014)

Morning All,
I have a list of things to do today, half of them done already.
Working on bowl Durban Cookies and brewing another pot of coffee.
Choose to have a great day!


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start the day. I agree Grandpapy chose to have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2014)

Morning All!
Corned Beef and eggs, SF coffee, a bowl of Space Queen then the bank, hoping your day is a good one!


----------



## match box (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start my day. It looks like this thread is all but dead. It's been running for a very long time. 
I'm going out to look at houses to buy today. I'm not having much luck finding a place that I want to own. I'll just keep looking something will come up. 
I hope you all have a great day and a great weekend.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning guys, some purple kush for today
[video=youtube_share;fqFUmo8VVg0]http://youtu.be/fqFUmo8VVg0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2014)

lets pack bowls and get high...and blast music
[video=youtube;izZ63PpwI1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izZ63PpwI1I[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 15, 2014)

Good morning riu. ATF in the pipe and coffee in my cup. It's good to see more people here. srh88 good videos. When is that damn like button going to be back? 
I hope you all have a great Saturday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2014)

Sinus infection has had me down the last 2 days. I got a good 6 hrs sleep last night, woke up feeling like I could take on the world.
45 min later, not so much...but damn, I miss that feeling. I'm really looking forward to a snot free head.

Here's to a good supply Kleenex. Morning All!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Buenos dias from the still frozen tundra at a balmy 20 degrees...where the high temp on this very day 2 years ago was 82.

LOL, so here I bake having breakfast with the Beatles.

Have a great day everyone!

[video=youtube;ES66ATHG1iY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES66ATHG1iY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning All! 
It's such a nice day, time to clean the grill and cook up some ribs.
Enjoy it if you can!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning All!
> It's such a nice day, time to clean the grill and cook up some ribs.
> Enjoy it if you can!


Now that's just downright unfair...lol

I've been waiting to smoke pork shoulders since last October.


----------



## match box (Mar 16, 2014)

Good after noon riu. ATF in my pipe. Already had the coffee. I hope you all have a great day. Back to work for most of ya tomorrow.


----------



## match box (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning riu. ATF and coffee. I'm going to look at houses today. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 17, 2014)

Caramel Macchiato this morning for me. Blue Dream bonghits. I'm craving a big ass omellette.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

Grape stomper, coffee, and spending the morning with the mother in law to be.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 19, 2014)

Master Kush.

And this:

[video=youtube;pUG0shZMRbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUG0shZMRbg[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 19, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start the day. I've looked at a lot of houses that would be a good place to build a house but the one that's on the property isn't some place I would live in. I don't mind doing some work but I don't want to rebuild the whole house. I'll keep looking. You all have a great day.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 19, 2014)

Smoking on some crusty old resin from my crack pipe this morning.

[video=youtube;fztkUuunI7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fztkUuunI7g[/video]

There's a song for you. Probably more well known from the english rewrite, Beyond the Sea.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 19, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Smoking on some crusty old resin from my crack pipe this morning.[video=youtube;fztkUuunI7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fztkUuunI7g[/video]There's a song for you. Probably more well known from the english rewrite, Beyond the Sea.


I like that a lot. I listened twice. Some Northern Lights, and mamosa for me this morning.


----------



## match box (Mar 22, 2014)

Good morning riu. ATF in the pipe and coffee in my mug. 
I found a house yesterday that I would like to live in. I've made an offer and should know today if there going to accept my offer. It's an older house built in 1928 but it's been updated inside and out. This is the first place that I've really liked. 
I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## match box (Mar 23, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blue rhino and coffee to start my day. The offer I made on the house was accepted and the bank let me know that they are working on my loan yesterday. With luck by the end of April or May I should be in my new home. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats on finding a house MatchBox!

I just cooked up a Fried Rice Breakfast and now firing up some Durban Cookies to fry the rest of the day!

Happy Sunday All!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Morning all. 

Rolls n bacon, strawberry milk and a fat spliff. By far the best hangover cure. Oh & don't forget the hp brown sauce.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2014)

Morning my friends
[video=youtube;8sgycukafqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sgycukafqQ&amp;list=PLhd1HyMTk3f6eUiVu0ZBtkn3 JH6J6U1W_&amp;feature=share&amp;index=7[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Morning my friends
> [video=youtube;8sgycukafqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sgycukafqQ&amp;list=PLhd1HyMTk3f6eUiVu0ZBtkn3 JH6J6U1W_&amp;feature=share&amp;index=7[/video]


Morning mojo, wish I could embed vids. Is it difficult?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Morning mojo, wish I could embed vids. Is it difficult?


Morning bro, nah it's pretty easy, copy the url from the video source {youtube etc} and then use the "film strip" looking icon when you want to insert the video, paste the url address...bob's your uncle, all done.

Not sure if this works when using the mobile app for your phone though.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 23, 2014)

coffee, law and order, my pup and the one hitter, thats how i start my days off


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Morning bro, nah it's pretty easy, copy the url from the video source {youtube etc} and then use the "film strip" looking icon when you want to insert the video, paste the url address...bob's your uncle, all done.
> 
> Not sure if this works when using the mobile app for your phone though.


Cool man, thanks. Just use the browser so I'll give it a try.

Sun is shinning here and wan't to wake you fuckers up with some presidents of the united states of America - peaches.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> coffee, law and order, my pup and the one hitter, thats how i start my days off


Spoken like a professional. You my friend are doing it right.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcohzJvviQ[/video]



MojoRison said:


> Morning bro, nah it's pretty easy, copy the url from the video source {youtube etc} and then use the "film strip" looking icon when you want to insert the video, paste the url address...bob's your uncle, all done.
> 
> Not sure if this works when using the mobile app for your phone though.


Ah fuck, maybe cause it was the mobile url?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Cool man, thanks. Just use the browser so I'll give it a try.
> 
> Sun is shinning here and wan't to wake you fuckers up with some presidents of the united states of America - peaches.


[video=youtube_share;VvcohzJvviQ]http://youtu.be/VvcohzJvviQ[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2014)

That'll be in my head all day. G'morning all!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcohzJvviQ[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Ah fuck, maybe cause it was the mobile url?


The link works great, but you'll want to use the second to last icon if you want the vid embedded, great song btw.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> The link works great, but you'll want to use the second to last icon if you want the vid embedded, great song btw.


Thanks man. I'll get it next time.

Reminds me of my youth. Used to love this song, the videos got ninjas in it ffs.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU[/video]



MojoRison said:


> The link works great, but you'll want to use the second to last icon if you want the vid embedded, great song btw.


Just giving it another try.

Ah fuck it. Selected the film strip and pasted url I think because it's the YouTube mobile url instead of desktop.

Just ignore these till I get it.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youtube has a "share" tab click that and copy the url from there, might help


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Youtube has a "share" tab click that and copy the url from there, might help


[video=youtube;HMUDVMiITOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Edit: Thanks man. You've changed my riu world.....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sun is shinning and I'm off work. Lets start the day off with a spliff and some music.

[video=youtube;rVeMiVU77wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]]


----------



## match box (Mar 24, 2014)

Good morning riu. ATF and coffee to start the day. It's good to see more people or more post here any way. You all have a great day.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;By1EdC3-I44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By1EdC3-I44&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenos dias, 

Thread is over 3,200 pages strong, keep up the good work, stay high, and hop on-board space station #5!

[video=youtube;aZXF7IpuVFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZXF7IpuVFE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2014)

The rawness of this video is amazing, no gimmicks, just a mean jam.
[video=youtube_share;OorZcOzNcgE]http://youtu.be/OorZcOzNcgE[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 25, 2014)

Good morning riu. White widow in the pipe and coffee to start the day. The home I'm buying will have an inspection Wed. I'll find out if there is any reason to stop the sale. You all have a great day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBhP0EQ1lA#

Sorry couldn't embed on my cell phone
have a wonderful hump day
SH420


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2014)

Wake & bake and takn a break from fighting the laws that wanna be.
I haven't forgot yous guys cheers and train wreck.


----------



## match box (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning riu. The house I'm trying to buy passed the inspection. Just a few things that need action no more than 500.00 worth of fixes. W/W and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ah, wake and bake. Good ol cheese and a bit of the specials this morning/afternoon.

Live version - just for the feels.

[video=youtube;TGDQ85Dg-ss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGDQ85Dg-ss&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah, wake and bake. Good ol cheese and a bit of the specials this morning/afternoon.
> 
> Live version - just for the feels.
> 
> [video=youtube;TGDQ85Dg-ss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGDQ85Dg-ss&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


What cheese?
The cheese I just ran looked good
but was underwhelming.
Im looking for some stinky potent cheese.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)

Morning kids!

[video=youtube;4ndMZqT6i4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ndMZqT6i4I[/video]


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sleestack x skunk#1 from seedsman is my morning lady. So orange, and clear, and energetic. And 4 hrs later I steel feel it, no crash at all either. Perfect go 2 work bud


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> What cheese?
> The cheese I just ran looked good
> but was underwhelming.
> Im looking for some stinky potent cheese.
> ...


Just barneys blue cheese. I had to go through a lot of seeds to get a nice pheno but it's pretty reliable now.


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/820493-ppm-feeding.html someone explain please thank you


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Just barneys blue cheese. I had to go through a lot of seeds to get a nice pheno but it's pretty reliable now.


Cool. I'm probably the human who has 
never seen barneys in person.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Cool. I'm probably the human who has
> never seen barneys in person.


Lots seem to dislike and I'm just a beginner tbh but works for me. 

Growing out some gsc from bcbd to replace this lot. After reading about it, think I've been duped but I'll see how it goes. Wish I had done a bit more reaserch before jumping in.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lots seem to dislike and I'm just a beginner tbh but works for me.
> 
> Growing out some gsc from bcbd to replace this lot. After reading about it, think I've been duped but I'll see how it goes. Wish I had done a bit more reaserch before jumping in.


Well good luck.
Ya never know, You may like it just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HoLE (Mar 28, 2014)

Morning everyone Coffee toast and a lil rockstar kush,,mmmmmm


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;2pXKuFSRxQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pXKuFSRxQo[/video]

A bit of Spirit of 76 and some fresed brewed coffee to start the morning. Been a while since I've heard anything from this century.


Back on the road in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like we're together on this joyous day! My day off too. Sounds like fun tonight. Get your head together accordingly and just let loose. Burn one for us


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 29, 2014)

whether it is actually the same day.... I'm enjoying it.. Smoke on!!! (cough cough) I think i need to put this down... naaahhhh when i cant type i will.. huh. ok tillman out


----------



## match box (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. We have had 8.5 inches of rain so far this month. Normal is 3 inches. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. We have had 8.5 inches of rain so far this month. Normal is 3 inches.
> I hope you all have a great day.


Morning matchbox. 

Mothers day tomorrow. So I woke with a small pipe with some cheese and then went out to buy some fizzy wine and chocolate.

Now back and having a coffee, listening to a new albulm from CHVRCHES and kicking back with a spliff.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 30, 2014)

I woulda posted this an hour ago smoking my joint, courtesy of Kelly with BlackBerry kush and chewy with girl scout cookie, but I couldn't stop there... it was bat country... now, a mad dash to Bakersfield...

A frankengrind roll. Delicious, relaxing. Beautiful morning.
[video=youtube_share;OdvCqUguIh8]http://youtu.be/OdvCqUguIh8[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 30, 2014)

Good morning riu. It's stopped raining for a short time any way. Cherry pie and coffee to start my day. Oso is about an hours drive from where I like the mud slide was devastating. Mother Nature is stronger than human endeavors to control her. My thought are with the people in Oso. I hope you all have a great day. I also hope you appreciate your life it can end unexpectedly.


----------



## match box (Mar 31, 2014)

Good morning riu. It looks like I have this thread to my self again. This web site looks different this morning. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. I have to get all my tax stuff and bank accounts to the loan officer today. I think I'll be moving into my house by the end of April. You all have a great day.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Happy Monday!. The snow is finally gone, now I can finish taking down my holiday lights.

[video=youtube;HGIkImLf11o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGIkImLf11o[/video]


----------



## iconoclast (Mar 31, 2014)

A wake and bake will surely make you useless for the rest of the day. Do what I do, wake and vape.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 1, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. It looks like I have this thread to my self again. This web site looks different this morning. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. I have to get all my tax stuff and bank accounts to the loan officer today. I think I'll be moving into my house by the end of April. You all have a great day.


Still here match, the site has got some issues but the regs are posting, best of luck with the house.
[video=youtube_share;MgTSfJEf_jM]http://youtu.be/MgTSfJEf_jM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 1, 2014)

Blue-dream-butter-toast, hashbrowns, bacon, and eggyweggs. 

My year off officially starts today.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Afternoon here but I'm still baked so....cheese again (can't wait to try a new strain) and a day cleaning the grow room.


----------



## match box (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. Man it's good to be back on riu. I haven't had time to look it all over but so far the site is great. Thank you riu for coming back. I hope you all have a great day. It's going to be sunny and 70 here today.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just testing youtube links...what?.

Did something happen here I missed?...


----------



## match box (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. My friend is taking me to the opening day base ball game today. I'm really excited it's a great ball park I like to walk in and just see the field it's so cool. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Blue-dream bong-hits, and some Bjork to start my morn. I shouldn't of ate that last piece of chicken. My tummy is super pissed at me.


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Morning wake n bakers! Rainy overcast by me, makes it perfect for some older songs a joint of timewreck and a good work day. Hope everyone enjoys the day


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2014)

morning, remodling my house this summer so I won't be here much plus I can't give up on the 
ongoing crap in my county with MMJ growing. 
Good morning.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2014)

Purple Kush to start my day, hope yours is a good one.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

You guys always post the most perfect morning tune-age. Likes all around, when they return (of course).


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning riu! Here's a little tool to get the day started...I started injections in my back last week to repair a torn tendon down my spinal cord, it's working and I can move better than I have in the past three years. Life is good again! even though I'm not fully healed yet, it took enough pain away from this first ejection that I no longer have to fight wanting to take pain killers. That in itself is a blessing. I can focus on going forward, instead of fighting not to go backwards


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Morning riu! Here's a little tool to get the day started...I started injections in my back last week to repair a torn tendon down my spinal cord, it's working and I can move better than I have in the past three years. Life is good again! even though I'm not fully healed yet, it took enough pain away from this first ejection that I no longer have to fight wanting to take pain killers. That in itself is a blessing. I can focus on going forward, instead of fighting not to go backwards


awe I WUB YOU <3 stay strong  ^_^ spring is nearly here for us me thinks


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe I WUB YOU <3 stay strong  ^_^ spring is nearly here for us me thinks


I think so too on spring, we've had some decent weather here as of lately. That was like the longest winter I've endured in a while lol. Can't wait for 60-70 degree days though, that'll be tits! I'll have no problem staying strong now that I feel stronger. This injury has been yet another humbling moment in my life thanks for the support!


----------



## match box (Apr 9, 2014)

Good morning riu. White widow and coffee to start my day. 
The base ball game was great last night. The Mariners won. we sat in a place called the terrace club. Very nice seats. 
Yesterday a very good friend sent me a text yesterday after noon letting know he has liver cancer. I've known this guy for 36 years. I hope I can help him in some way even if it's just texting him to keep his spirits up. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## match box (Apr 10, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

Blue Dream and french toast for breakfast here!


----------



## match box (Apr 11, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. I'm going to have lunch with my daughter today. I hope you all have a Good Friday.


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 11, 2014)

Happy Friday, had a wonderful breakfast with some natural fruit juice and some 6 month cured lemon skunk out the volcano; tasted like a dream.

Have a great day all.

regards,


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2014)

Few dabs and some frosted flakes. Saturday morning cartoons - engage.


----------



## match box (Apr 13, 2014)

Good morning riu. I've had a bad couple of days I have the flu. Damn I hate being sick. No weed I can't smoke with out coughing so bad that I can't catch my breath. Breathing is a good thing. I hope you are well and that you enjoy the last day of the weekend. Every one enjoy the day.


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 13, 2014)

A little Bunnylicious with an unknown purple a friend dropped off, breakfast of Champions


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

Feel better Match.


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 13, 2014)

I know it's not morning, but I just woke up and vaped some Zeus; very nice.

regards,


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Who's up for some blue dream dabs, bacon and eggs w/Keith? Have yourselves a gnarly morning RIU.


----------



## match box (Apr 14, 2014)

Good morning riu. Thank you Pinworm I am feeling better. Cherry pie and coffee to start the day. You all have a good day.


----------



## match box (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning riu. White widow and coffee to start the day. 
A good friend had a hart attack yesterday morning. He's in the hospital if he doesn't show some improvement today they are going to take him off life support. This will be a long day. Enjoy your life every day of it. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. White widow and coffee to start the day.
> A good friend had a hart attack yesterday morning. He's in the hospital if he doesn't show some improvement today they are going to take him off life support. This will be a long day. Enjoy your life every day of it. I hope you all have a great day.


 Oh man. That's horrible. I hope he pulls through. Ill be keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## match box (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start my day. 
Thank you Pinworm my friend did wake up last night they will run test to see if there was damage to his brain and hart. I'm hopping for the best. I had already given up on him I'm ashamed to say but it looked so bad I couldn't see any recovery. It's a good thing he didn't give up so easily. You all have a great day.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

I spoiled myself this morning.







Don't worry i saved you guys a piece.







Too late.


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 16, 2014)

Not morning but I am in my office hitting the MFLB like a champ, 

regards,


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 17, 2014)

Good morning RIU, been up since 5:30 and had a nice balloon from the rise with some Tims (Large Double Double), it's almost 8:30 and about time the MFLB is warmed up.







regards,


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 18, 2014)

Good morning riu, happy Aloha Friday


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)

Dabs dabs dabs, and some strawberries. Gewd morning RIU.


----------



## match box (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start my day. My friend that had a hart attack has recovered. I didn't think he could make it but the human will to live is very strong. 
2days ago I took an other friend to the E Room he didn't know what day it was or what time it was. The Doc said he was starting withdrawal from alcohol. I didn't know he drank that much. He's doing better now but I don't see him stopping the alcohol for long. 
I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start my day. My friend that had a hart attack has recovered. I didn't think he could make it but the human will to live is very strong.
> 2days ago I took an other friend to the E Room he didn't know what day it was or what time it was. The Doc said he was starting withdrawal from alcohol. I didn't know he drank that much. He's doing better now but I don't see him stopping the alcohol for long.
> I hope you all have a great weekend.


The alcohol thing is a tough cookie, already had a friend go down like that and im in my thirties Im glad to hear yours is doing better I hope he makes a life change. I also wish I had some cherry pie now. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## match box (Apr 20, 2014)

Good morning riu. Happy Easter and happy 4/20. Bubba Kush and coffee to start the day. Thank you ChingOwn I hope my friend is able to make the changes he needs to to make his life better.
I'm about 10days from moving into my own house. I'm getting excited to move in. 
I hope your 4/20 is a great day. Smokers all over the world will light up today at 4/20 for 4/20 so it will be 4/20 at4/20. Enjoy


----------



## InvaderMark (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy fourtwenty to all and more importantly. Happy Easter to those who believe! Toke it smoke it roll it or eat it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter 420. Up early with the kids, easter eggs, and some honey oil out of the MFLB, it's gonna be a GREAT Easter 420

regards,


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 20, 2014)

When it came time for the Catholics to try and convert the pagans, to Catholicism, they heard a story about a pagan priestess named Esther, who was famus for having transformed a swan into a rabbit but the rabbit cold still lay eggs, eggs are in the shape of an oval which is the pagan symbol for fertility and rebirth. The Catholics embedded this story in with the rebirth of Christ and bam we all got an Easter (Esther) and an Easter Bunny..so wake and bake have some sex and celebrate fertility and rebirth (just be careful not to end up with an actual birth unless you want to)


----------



## no clue (Apr 20, 2014)

Rolled a big J of Sinmint that has been in the jar since December. YUM and. Happy Easter!


----------



## InvaderMark (Apr 21, 2014)

Some coffee. A nicely packed tito. And a good ol book. A Walk in the Woods. Live on. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2014)

Morning tokers. That bacon looked good Pin Ima make some now.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 21, 2014)

InvaderMark said:


> Some coffee. A nicely packed tito. And a good ol book. A Walk in the Woods. Live on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


whats a tito?


----------



## InvaderMark (Apr 21, 2014)

This my friend is a tito. Titamos!! (We all tito) 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## match box (Apr 24, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start the day. I've had the stomach flu for the past 3 days. Not a good time but getting better. I had a flu shot just not for the strain I got I guess. You all have a great day.


----------



## TubePot (Apr 24, 2014)

Bowl of Blue Dream.


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2014)

wakin bacon & toastin all day! This one is for my friend, Granny Weed!






HAPPY BIRTHDAY J!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Apr 24, 2014)

this is about me if you replace the word joint with blunt or swisher sweets


----------



## match box (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning riu. Cherry pie and coffee to start my day. I'm finally getting over the flu. I'm getting very excited my house should close Wed or Thursday of next week. I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Morning guys nice joint and coffee from my nespresso to start my day  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## match box (Apr 26, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start my day. It's a bright sunny day here at least for now it's going to rain later. 
My friend that's been in the hospital from alcohol withdrawal is getting out today. He ask me to take him home but then said he wanted to stop at the bar for a drink before he goes home. I will not take him to a bar. I just can't do that after watching him go through hell this last week. I've been trying to get him to smoke weed and not drink but I don't think he will do that. I'm really not sure what to do but I can't watch him drink.
I hope it's a sunny day where ever you are and that you have a great weekend.


----------



## match box (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blackberry Kush and coffee to start my day.
I'm going to do a final inspection of my house to make sure the things that I ask to be fixed were really done. The loan papers are in escrow and I should sign no later than Fri. 
I'm very excited my first home all my own. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## match box (May 1, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start my day. It's going to be hot here today 85. Thats very hot for here for this time of year. It will only be a day and then back to rain. Its May 1st and the big May Day march is getting lots of air time on the TV. The marchers get distractive braking windows and being stupid. I don't understand destroying someone else's property. 
Oh this is the day that I get the keys to my house. It's been a year seance I filled for divorce. The divorce was final and my house closed on the same day. There have been times that I didn't think this would ever happen. As soon as I get the keys I'm going to go sit in my house and smoke a bowl. I hope you have a great day where ever you are.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 1, 2014)

I'm glad the house worked out for you! I'm looking into purchasing mine as well!

Have a wonderful day!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LJ6 (May 1, 2014)

Congrats on the house man, hot box er good. As for me, im smoking a bowl of some dank street nug drinking a protein shake about to stretch and do some morning workouts, so much better high haha. Peace


----------



## a senile fungus (May 1, 2014)

I can't wake and bake today 

I've got to go to work. But you can be sure that later will be a "return and burn"

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## match box (May 2, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blackberry Kush and coffee to start my day. 
I got the keys to my house late yesterday after noon. Not enough time to move but today I'll take a few things and start living in my new house. This is so cool I have my own home. It looks like the real move will be the weekend after this one that means I'll move next Sat. That's my 62 birth day. That's one hell of a b day gift for my self. I hope you all have a great weekend. TGIF


----------



## match box (May 5, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start the day. 
The people I bought my house from turned off the water and power Thursday. The water and power Co. wanted 120 bucks to turn them on over the weekend or they will do it for free today. So I haven't moved yet. Free sounds good to me. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 5, 2014)

match box said:


> Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start the day.
> The people I bought my house from turned off the water and power Thursday. The water and power Co. wanted 120 bucks to turn them on over the weekend or they will do it for free today. So I haven't moved yet. Free sounds good to me.
> I hope you all have a great day.


Smoking some Bubba Kush myself (outdoor), kinda stale, but very stoney 
I would have waited out the weekend myself, $120 to flip a switch?... scam artist.


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

Good morning all!

Pancakes, bacon, coffee, and a bowl of THC Bomb with some Blueberry Kush Kief on it!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 5, 2014)

Breakfast out on the deck with guests from South Dakota. They don't smoke...weed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2014)

I hate waking up, lighting a bowl, and finding out that my domain has expired.


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Breakfast out on the deck with guests from South Dakota. They don't smoke...weed.


Good Ol' South Dakota ... I spent a few years at Ellsworth Air Force Base, SD. I was bored after 3 weeks. Though I did get to attend the Sturgis Rally a few times while there!


----------



## match box (May 6, 2014)

Good morning riu. Bubba Kush and coffee to start my day.
I'm getting everything set to move this Friday. It's so cool to walk into my house. I've owned other houses but not by my self. I have never felt so free before. 
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## match box (May 12, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blackberry Kush and coffee to start my day.
I moved into my house Fri. It's still a mess but it's mine. I have a lot to do I'm havering visitors Fri. If it all works out. 
I didn't get my frig set up till yesterday. The washer and dryer were set up Sat and I've been using them. I need to go shopping today so I have something here to eat.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## TryN (May 13, 2014)

Well I made a badass omelet, smoked some querkle, now I am too stoned to get up and get it (I so should not have sat down) ... On the bright side ... It'll be there when the munchies set in!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 14, 2014)

Morning bakers.


----------



## TryN (May 14, 2014)

Morning all! Coffee, querkle, and a breakfast sandwich.


----------



## match box (May 15, 2014)

Good morning riu. Blackberry Kush and coffee to start my day.
I haven't had the net for a while but I do now.
Wow what a lot or work getting my house set up to live in
without falling over stuff every where. What ever it takes it's all good to have my own house is fantastic it's fanfuckingtastic. I think I just made up a new word.
So with weed legal here in Wash. I'm thinking of a bed and breakfast for stoners coming to see the weed stores. What do ya think?


----------



## MnM24 (May 15, 2014)

GOOD MORNING RIU


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 20, 2014)

Morning RIU. Ace of Spades to start the day. Puts a smile on my face. Perma grin.
Thick fog this morning. Like that scooby doo fog where he cuts out a fog doughnut and eats it kind of thick fog. Suns just starting to evaporate it. Rather beautiful.
Going to walk the dog then drink coffee til my heart pops. 
Have a good one RIU


----------



## TryN (May 21, 2014)

Some good ol fresh ground coffee and smoking some day wrecker. Have a good one everyone!


----------



## TryN (May 30, 2014)

Pancakes and Querkle ... Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## chewberto (May 30, 2014)

Just dabbed a slab. Never been in this place.


----------



## TryN (May 30, 2014)

Chewberto! What's up?


----------



## chewberto (May 30, 2014)

Not a whole lotta!


----------



## chewberto (May 30, 2014)

Just testing it out over here. What's up with you?


----------



## TryN (May 30, 2014)

Just relaxing ... Passing time and enjoying some smoke!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Enjoying a beautiful morning of wake and bake, bring this thread back to life.

This song explains my life.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 2, 2014)

Good mornin


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good Morning RIU im waking and baking with some skywalker og and some lovely cold chocomel to wash it dwn  

Gentleman's Dub Club - High Grade [Official Video]: 




Just taught id put this song up i think im getting addicted to listening to it


----------



## Matterdd (Jul 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Good Morning RIU im waking and baking with some skywalker og and some lovely cold chocomel to wash it dwn
> 
> Gentleman's Dub Club - High Grade [Official Video]:
> 
> ...


Morning' I just woke up too but at 1 AM, loving the Diamond dust from last night but enjoying the bliss of a wake n bake.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2014)

1am dude ... have a wake and bake and get back to bed ha


----------



## Matterdd (Jul 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> 1am dude ... have a wake and bake and get back to bed ha


I already slept for a while, my mistake it wasn't last night although it feels like that haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2014)

Matterdd said:


> I already slept for a while, my mistake it wasn't last night although it feels like that haha


 Ha know the feeling


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning Bakers. It's Saturday...I'm off taday...it's a miracle


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 19, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Morning Bakers. It's Saturday...I'm off taday...it's a miracle


totally baked........firin' off full clips of my AK-47; you're welcome to stop by. I have books for Racer..........
be around tomorrow too. skippin' the sidewalk sale today, methinks. there was "trouble" here...........


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 20, 2014)

drinking coffee and firing up a big hogleg of Afghan Kush on the deck this morning.
fuk it ...my neighbors know I get stoned


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2014)

I smell Chorizo...........


----------



## ILM (Jul 20, 2014)

Cannabis and coffee
It's the shit
Nothing better


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 19, 2014)

Three dabs and a bowl, nothing like a good green breakfast!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mornin bakers...this thread...its back...from the dead.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2014)

Space Queen  and now it's off to run  I do love all you guys. Even the ones whose tails I'm currently tweaking! Thank you for being here for me and allowing me the privilege.






Don't hide your mistakes
'Cause they'll find you, burn you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

@ebgood 

I've missed you and this one's for you! Even if you didn't let me couch surf last weekend! Bwahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2014)

HEEEEEEEY C2G!! OH HOW IVE MISSED U TOO! AND JUST SO U KNOW, U CAN COUCH SURF ANYTIME

BUT SHHH... DONT TELL ANYBODY


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2014)

and now I must run, have a good day you guys


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2014)

Cut to now, holy wow
When did everything become such a hell of a mess?
Maybe now, maybe now, can somebody come and take this off my chest?

I know you think it's not your problem
I know you think that God will solve them
But if your shit is not together
It'll never be you and me, plant the seed
Open up and let it be


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello to all my old and young friends. Is GW still around. I have missed you all. But maybe Im back for a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 8, 2014)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hello to all my old and young friends. Is GW still around. I have missed you all. But maybe Im back for a while.


Really good to see ya Still'.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hello to all my old and young friends. Is GW still around. I have missed you all. But maybe Im back for a while.


Hey! good to see you. @cannabineer and I just arrived back @Clayton Bigsby sort of drug us in  we'd been smokin' out back LOL


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 9, 2014)

Glad to see some of the same faces. Hope everyone has been behaving themselves.Well sort of. Talked to Clayton a while back. So glad he has not changed one bit. Still full of shit.Has anyone heard from Fdd?Lost contact with Scooby a while back. Have no ideal what happened to him. hear rumors but thats about it.Talked to EvlM a few times. Hes still keeps me inspired. Have a good one.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey Stil' whassup?




Got the og OG in the vape this morning. Nothing on tap today but go to mom's and watch nascar. easy day
All i hear are rumors too. Fdd is back but layin low. Heard the rumor about Scoob but I hope it's not true.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 9, 2014)

platinum cookies and the book of Luke on this lovely mornin. great start to the day


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 9, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey Stil' whassup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evlm hope that OG does the job for you today. Enjoy every minute. Guess I will take a look at the race also. Have a good one.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow. I am awake and baked on OPC. Other people's cannabis. Another RIU member's cannabis.

This shit is tight. Better than anything I have ever grown. Goooooooooood morning.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. I am awake and baked on OPC. Other people's cannabis. Another RIU member's cannabis.
> 
> This shit is tight. Better than anything I have ever grown. Goooooooooood morning.


Go on, pray tell. Who's the excellent culprit? 

@KLITE gave me some Kush x cheese bio and everyone loved it. It was one of 2 weeds I really liked this year.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Go on, pray tell. Who's the excellent culprit?
> 
> @KLITE gave me some Kush x cheese bio and everyone loved it. It was one of 2 weeds I really liked this year.


I don't want to puff n tell. If he or she wants to accept my accolades I will leave that to them. But this shit is pretty, very pretty.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't want to puff n tell. If he or she wants to accept my accolades I will leave that to them. But this shit is pretty, very pretty.


Lol! 'puff n tell'. No true gent would do it!  

I like you, you're funny. I've always thought you were someone else and not known who? 

Time to 'fess up!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! 'puff n tell'. No true gent would do it!
> 
> I like you, you're funny. I've always thought you were someone else and not known who?
> 
> Time to 'fess up!


This RIU member is not shy. 

What do you mean someone else? Like a sock puppet?

I like you too. If my darling wasn't about to push a baby out, I would love to visit Barcelona for the first time next Spring. It's one of my wife's favorite cities. So please stay there until the baby is old enough for pleasure travel (@neosapien , I am thinking about your epic baby-toting China trip here) so we can come visit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This RIU member is not shy.
> 
> What do you mean someone else? Like a sock puppet?
> 
> I like you too. If my darling wasn't about to push a baby out, I would love to visit Barcelona for the first time next Spring. It's one of my wife's favorite cities. So please stay there until the baby is old enough for pleasure travel (@neosapien , I am thinking about your epic baby-toting China trip here) so we can come visit.


That'd be great! I can show you around and do the hook up! Bring plenty of 35mm with you! There is so much to see. 10 years here in April so I doubt I'm going anywhere! 

Yeah, i thought this was a sock account. Like you were someone else before.


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. I am awake and baked on OPC. Other people's cannabis. Another RIU member's cannabis.
> 
> This shit is tight. Better than anything I have ever grown. Goooooooooood morning.


What's up Rick? It is good isn't it! Why am I typing this? Pass the pipe, buddy...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> What's up Rick? It is good isn't it! Why am I typing this? Pass the pipe, buddy...


The culprit makes himself known! Nice one!  what stain?


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The culprit makes himself known! Nice one!  what stain?


Nope, wasn't me. I was there smoking, though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2014)

moon base?

no thank you!


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> moon base?
> 
> no thank you!


We should have taken Rick to my game room. He's probably never been to the moon.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> moon base?
> 
> no thank you!


About a pound.... did the culprit just self ID?






Good morning


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 27, 2014)

Today I'm thankful for my 67 year old mother who slept in at the hotel allowing me an extra two hours to wake and bake and deoderize the office befor this helliday with family. 3 cannabutter cookies, 3 bowls of DairyQueen and I'm feeling like I might survive this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 1, 2014)

I see fifty


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 5, 2014)

Mornin all!




I'm on a tolerance break this morning. I swear I'm not going to get high at all until I finish this cup of coffee


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 5, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need some help let me know Evil!!!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey Chiceh,,, I know this ain't Wake n Bake but I'm back and just wanted to say high,,,missed you,,,,talk soon

Keep on Growin 

HoLE


----------



## ebgood (Dec 7, 2014)

gm

im high


----------



## CatSpeaker (Jan 22, 2015)

Wake n bake on the patio, listening to the neighborhood start up.
Grey sky and squirrels.
Budding cherry trees.
40 degrees


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2015)

Weedlees atm.....its cool. I can OD on sugar just as well.


----------



## past times (Feb 1, 2015)

Rise and shine! Haven't seen this thread in a while. Time for a wAke Up!!! Bongs & Girl Scout Cookies




Special thanks to Sunni for helping me find this thread


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 1, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## past times (Feb 8, 2015)

Bong rips and cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2015)

Damn. I have been really enjoying the weekend morning Batman marathons. Thanks IFC. Stoners


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2015)

on the road


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 8, 2015)

PE and bottomless pot of coffee. Thx to my neighbors. Love home grown.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## HoLE (Mar 21, 2015)

I miss Chiceh,,eh

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ebgood (May 9, 2015)

In the bed with a bowl and my beez by my side. feelin like bird in the breeze im so high. Gm yall


----------



## past times (May 10, 2015)

Rise and Shine! These rips are for all the mothers out there. Hope your days are filled with cupcakes and foot massages.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2015)

Too early, Cherry Pie in my bowl.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Too early, Cherry Pie in my bowl.


LOL Is it 'my' CP? ha ha!! I figure she has to be grown and chopped by now. I'm still smoking on your Space Queen, lovely stuff that.

Happy Mother's Day all you mother's out there, enjoy your day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2015)

To the streets to run before the sun is over the hill good morning everyone


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 24, 2015)

Geez, I'm high in the morning... again.


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't wake and bake all that often. But I did this morning at 7:45 AM. Now coffee. Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Indiann (Jul 25, 2015)

I wake and bake every morning. My day doesen't start till i smoke a fat joint. #Stoner!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 25, 2015)

Im tell in ya ...and it fucks my eyes up for the rest of the day


----------



## past times (Oct 24, 2015)

Rise and Shine RUIers. Coffee and fresh blueberry muffin to go with some bong rips


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a rescue who is a biter and was on death row when I got him. It's been a long year of work with him until I found a solution. He's a classical dog, living in a heavy metal world. 

A good friend suggested I play him a certain classical piece and he was immediately happy. So I've continued playing him the classics. He's listening to this in bliss laying on the back of the loveseat across from my speakers, being a good boy.


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a rescue who is a biter and was on death row when I got him. It's been a long year of work with him until I found a solution. He's a classical dog, living in a heavy metal world.
> 
> A good friend suggested I play him a certain classical piece and he was immediately happy. So I've continued playing him the classics. He's listening to this in bliss laying on the back of the loveseat across from my speakers, being a good boy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

lokie said:


>


LOL I'll stick with a cattle prod. No coming back from a revolver


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a rescue who is a biter and was on death row when I got him. It's been a long year of work with him until I found a solution. He's a classical dog, living in a heavy metal world.
> 
> A good friend suggested I play him a certain classical piece and he was immediately happy. So I've continued playing him the classics. He's listening to this in bliss laying on the back of the loveseat across from my speakers, being a good boy.


Very cool. Play him the Glenn Gould's Goldberg Variations by Bach. They are some of the greatest music ever written, and Gould's quirky style and personality make for an amazing interpretation. Enjoy, Doggies!








You can hear Gould singing and grunting while playing in a lot of places. Who does that???


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> .......snip....
> You can hear Gould singing and grunting while playing in a lot of places. *Who does that???*


Strings, percussion and keyboard have the ability. That is something brass and woodwind artists can not do. 

Thanks! I'll add this to the list for him.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Gould singing and grunting while playing in a lot of places. Who does that???


My classical guitar teacher... She is the reason I dropped the subject in 12th grade. I just couldn't take her singing anymore...
I am what used to be called an asperger, I get super easily overstimulated. Some voices are literally painful to me and jolts the nerves on the insides of my elbows.

English sure is fucked up for how old it is.
If I say back of the knee, everybody knows what I'm talking about, back of the elbow... not so much.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)

GG4 in a honey bourbon backwoods. Top of the morning!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 14, 2020)

lol


----------



## solar beam (Feb 21, 2020)

Whenever I wake up very early in the morning, seemingly around 1 am I immediately smoke then play some video games, write poems, listen to music etc, later falling back to sleep till I go into work (best sleep ever lol) During that hour I just feel motivated, my concentration and creativity peak and marijuana enhances it


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2020)

solar beam said:


> Whenever I wake up very early in the morning, seemingly around 1 am I immediately smoke then play some video games, write poems, listen to music etc, later falling back to sleep till I go into work (best sleep ever lol) During that hour I just feel motivated, my concentration and creativity peak and marijuana enhances it




Welcome to TnT!

For your key to the executive lounge please stop by rolli's cubicle. 


We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## solar beam (Feb 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4485168
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


Cock fireworks? Bulbasaur? Yes I think I will like this place


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m not smoking and I’m gonna lose my mind


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Let’s do this thing


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuck you Shoresy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2020)

New coffee maker!!
Canceled my appointment for OT. RA hurts too much right now.


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

Wake'n Bake this morn with "found" weed of unknown origin.





May be some I bought years ago, could be some I grew years ago, might
have belonged to a number of yahoos that have borrowed my truck in the past.






It don't matter any way as It's mine now. lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Wake'n Bake this morn with "found" weed of unknown origin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free weed rocks!
vote for Pedro
“Google image a bunch of yahoos”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

Man gelato cold brew VG tincture put my ass down before sunset. 2 droppers. Time for a Bubba Kush blunt to hopefully get back to sleep somehow. Always have a good snake of finger hash to put in the blunt after breaking the greasy buds down


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Man gelato cold brew VG tincture put my ass down before sunset. 2 droppers. Time for a Bubba Kush blunt to hopefully get back to sleep somehow. Always have a good snake of finger hash to put in the blunt after breaking the greasy buds down


I woke up at 4:20 and well, you know


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Free weed rocks!
> vote for Pedro
> “Google image a bunch of yahoos”
> View attachment 4529268


This is as good as porn hub


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Wake and bake cause I ache when I wake


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wake and bake cause I ache when I wake


Soft hugs girlfriend.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2020)

Me and my lil homies getting baked in the greenhouse this morning.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 1, 2020)

Life is too short to be stressed, or depressed!.




Weather finally improving, oooooh yeah!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 25, 2020)

Just ain’t right to wake n bake with coffee and gummies. But it works!
Wake up kids


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just ain’t right to wake n bake with coffee and gummies. But it works!
> Wake up kids


Adapt and survive hun   and hug that cute wino Barbie for me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

Ok I found the original thread again. @shrxhky420 can’t we combine the threads. Idk but here it goes.

Fed all the kids and drinking cup #2. Burning that found weed. It’s nice, making my eyelids heavy.
Wino Barbie is still sleeping. The dog got a corn snake this morning. The same one we saved last night from her jaws. I guess a hunting dog has got to do what a hunting dog does. Even though I don’t like it.
Have a great day 
Local boys for the morning kickoff


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2020)

Well if we're gonna do this...
I like mine black, no sugar and a wake and bake 






SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well if we're gonna do this...
> I like mine black, no sugar and a wake and bake
> 
> 
> ...


Check your messages brother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

@shrxhky420 get up!
Sister in law gave me afghan moon, it’s nice. Wifey made great coffee, as always.
Start your day this way @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

I gotta wake before bake. Maybe later.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Mcdoolit (Oct 17, 2020)

Wish I could wake n bake....my source has been out for over a month! I've only smoked three times in the past month....prior to that, I smoked every morning and evening. It's aight though, my auto will be done soon, then I will be my own source.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2020)

Good morningas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 17, 2020)

I recently turned 50 and then automatically got a lifetime membership to " The night p!ssers ".

Several friends told me that it was such an annoyance, but theyre sooo wrong.

At night before bed, i make a party sized J, smoke about half and go to bed after enjoying the buzz a bit.
Later waking up at 3-4 in the morning to go take a wee, on the way remembering i had left an half J, puffing it while i wee, go to bed again and wake up blazed. THATS the life.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> I recently turned 50 and then automatically got a lifetime membership to " The night p!ssers ".
> 
> Several friends told me that it was such an annoyance, but theyre sooo wrong.
> 
> ...


lol same but not while I pee lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol same but not while I pee lol


On of the best most relaxing things is to smoke and poop. Try it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Sad wake and bake today. Chopped my Lucky charms 2 days ago. Tried the speed dried sample a bit ago. Sorry to say , but yuck. Smells like cereal milk with marshmallows. Taste is not recognizable. Nor is the burning smell. Cloudy warm head with pressure and some body numbing. Busting out the GG. Proper bake time. Great day to all.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> On of the best most relaxing things is to smoke and poop. Try it.


Yeah no


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2020)

Good morning and happy Friday. Just like every morning...






SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2020)

@mysunnyboy this song was made for you. 
Go get your ice, your favorite sativa and enjoy 






SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @mysunnyboy this song was made for you.
> Go get your ice, your favorite sativa and enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


My brother you know me so well...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @mysunnyboy this song was made for you.
> Go get your ice, your favorite sativa and enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Oct 30, 2020)

About to turn the Arizer on and get lifted this am.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice!


It’s me to a tee lol I ice up my bong every morning and start there.
ooooo ooooo give me my medicine


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Wino Barbie’s nephew brought over some harsh weed he just chopped. Smoke thru ice and voila, properly medicated.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> About to turn the Arizer on and get lifted this am.


What’s an arizer? Got a picture? I’d love to have a sliver surfer vape.


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s an arizer? Got a picture? I’d love to have a sliver surfer vape.


Its a desktop vape. I love it. Got it a few weeks ago and its all I've been smoking out of


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Good morning, getting to the that irie state of mind...





SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

Well let's see what happensas always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well let's see what happensView attachment 4735226as always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors


Let's do this! 


    

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok I'll brake out this and get the morning started rightlets get it done @shrxhky420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I'll brake out this and get the morning started rightView attachment 4735234lets get it done @shrxhky420


Nice hookah. I've smoked out of hookahs before but not weed. 
Do you ever use coals to smoke herb or just a lighter? 
I'm starting to feel those hits i just took. Nice! I like being high.  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

Soon........still trying to keep my eyes open


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Let's do this!
> View attachment 4735229
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm not sure if I have done a lot but as far as I know I have not can you please tell me more about it @shrxhky420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Ooops forgot the coffee cup


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4735241


I was wondering when you were going to show up 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was wondering when you were going to show up
> 
> SH420


When I got proper dope lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok I'll join you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I'll join you
> View attachment 4735245


Smokin by the smoker?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not sure if I have done a lot but as far as I know I have not can you please tell me more about it @shrxhky420


There are coals for hookah, an inderect lighting source. You load the bowl with your herb/tobacco and cover it with foil, that has holes poked into it. Lay your already lit coals on the foil, heating the weed/tobacco below. The tray below the bowl captures your spent coals, ash.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Smokin by the smoker?


Hehe designated smoking area.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I'll join you
> View attachment 4735245


Do you use a screen? Or just eat the scooby snacks?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There are coals for hookah, an inderect lighting source. You load the bowl with your herb/tobacco and cover it with foil, that has holes poked into it. Lay your already lit coals on the foil, heating the weed/tobacco below. The tray below the bowl captures your spent coals, ash.
> 
> SH420


I had a big 4 person hooka. Don't even know what happened to it. We used the coal and this apple tobacco.....it was shredded apple skins....you mix your weed or tobacco in with it and it was sweet smooth and tasty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do you use a screen? Or just eat the scooby snacks?
> 
> SH420


I used to use glass screens but usually just let it burn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2020)

@shrxhky420 @mysunnyboy you in?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 @mysunnyboy you in?
> View attachment 4736845


I been chasing down my cats! The back door on the deck was wide open! I’m smoking everything I’ve got now that they’re all found!!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 @mysunnyboy you in?
> View attachment 4736845


I was already getting high at 4... so yeah, I'm in! Coffee?!?..
Yup got that 2. Let's do this! 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was already getting high at 4... so yeah, I'm in! Coffee?!?..
> Yup got that 2. Let's do this!
> 
> SH420


Whatchall doin today?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whatchall doin today?


I have to go get my tire plugged and patched, i hope. If not I'll get something used for now. I don't want to spend a 1000 dollars for tires.
Turns out the front bathroom was leaking from the hot water spicket. Fixed it yesterday. The vanity though, is ruined. So, after the tire fix I'm heading to Lowe's for a new bathroom vanity...
And get high all day.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have to go get my tire plugged and patched, i hope. If not I'll get something used for now. I don't want to spend a 1000 dollars for tires.
> Turns out the front bathroom was leaking from the hot water spicket. Fixed it yesterday. The vanity though, is ruined. So, after the tire fix I'm heading to Lowe's for a new bathroom vanity...
> And get high all day.
> 
> SH420


Well yay to the high part little brother


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whatchall doin today?


I went to the hardware store.....besides the couple people who work there I think I was the only local in town.......people just don't get it  

I'm ordering tires also. Gotta do it for the snow season. 

Breakin out the big ladder to fix a light and put up a new one. 

Also getting high all day!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2020)

I've got Bacon on the stove, with plans of getting high all day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I've got Bacon on the stove, with plans of getting high all day.


Damn, I want your life! 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn, I want your life!
> 
> SH420


I want his you-high-getting bacon!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

The lord must've heard my prayers! Mamashark just started cooking up some bacon! Fuck yeah! 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The lord must've heard my prayers! Mamashark just started cooking up some bacon! Fuck yeah!
> 
> SH420


I love her


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bacon? Check.



Getting high all day? Check. 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2020)

Screw you guys and your bacon! Now I'm hungry again!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Screw you guys and your bacon! Now I'm hungry again!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bacon? Check.
> 
> View attachment 4736991
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bacon? Check.
> 
> View attachment 4736991
> 
> ...


We’re moving in.
At least I got wino Barbie going for soil. She said we should ride down there tomorrow. I said call your nephew and you two go today. If I can’t get her to cook at least she fetches things  
Guess what I’m doing? Getting high all day you say? Tampa Bay plays at 8 you say? lol doubt I make it that long.
Here’s three speed, aka Gen, our 3 legged cat. Yes she got out too.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 8, 2020)

Good morning from some black swan


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 8, 2020)

Started the morning with a edible mixed into my coffee, my neighbor make's great treats!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Good morning from some black swan


That was a good movie


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @mysunnyboy this song was made for you.
> Go get your ice, your favorite sativa and enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


@shrxhky420 @mysunnyboy This song has been stuck in my head for days and I love it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 @mysunnyboy This song has been stuck in my head for days and I love it


Sativa feva


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 12, 2020)

I've been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in...
Oooooooo give me my medicine 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2020)

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2020)

Going to haft to decide soonwhat to do been up for two days now the brain is not to be trusted as always thank you for your time


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

@shrxhky420 when you have to drive to work


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 when you have to drive to work
> View attachment 4741366


Actually, I used to use surgical tubing. i would attach to my metal pipe. Light the bowl down by my lap and hit it. 
Now I just take dabs. Hit the pen and cruise. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually, I used to use surgical tubing. i would attach to my metal pipe. Light the bowl down by my lap and hit it.
> Now I just take dabs. Hit the pen and cruise.
> 
> SH420


Me too, I smoke a joint like it’s a cigarette and dare anyone to tell the difference lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 14, 2020)

Got up at 8. Barbie doll made coffee and fed the crew.

Had some of @shrxhky420 et. al Sativa feva music while smoking the last of my Canadian girlfriend’s beautiful 

Cleaned my bong and loaded her with ice and bubble bubble bubble the troubles away with jack herer today.

Made breakfast of French toast with cinnamon raisin bread and BACON.

Did the dishes and cleaned the kitchen. Why do wives and cats love the smell of bleach?! God they come running from everywhere I do it.

Played Pokémon until it crashed on me in the middle of three battles, sad stoner.

Bat Masterson on and I just ate my morning pills a little late. They include klonopin, hydrocodone and tizanidine among others so you know what I’m doing now. Let the wife and dog watch/sleep to football.

Ah Saturday


edit: zzzzzz


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Idk how I’ve forgotten 



@shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Damn I'm late!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I'm late!


Take a quick nap

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Take a quick nap
> 
> SH420


Ok


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2020)

Managed to get some sleep last night after watching the new Guy Ritchie flick the "The Gentlemen" good watch. However having drank coffee yesterday at 330 am I woke this morning at 830 with a pounding caffeine headache so enjoy my joe with 15 drops of my tincture to start the day off.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

ahhhhh what a day
can’t wait to sleep
hit the hay
go down deep
here they come
it’s time already
hit this bong
they can wait 
not a haiku by msb


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

Get up, stand up...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

Bubble bubble 
Got no troubles


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Bubble bubble
> Got no troubles


Tokin to tunes all day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Tokein to tunes all day


I just discovered 10 hours of Looney Tunes on YouTube


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just discovered 10 hours of Looney Tunes on YouTube


Lots of old pink panther on there too


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm always in! Brought a little extra 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

Listen to Hotel Whatever You Like by Safety Orange on #SoundCloud


https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/WN6WN67



__
https://soundcloud.com/safetyorangesd%2Fhotel-whatever-you-like


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Starting with JACK HERER imagine that lol I’ve got Sativa feva @shrxhky420 @DarkWeb @raratt get in here!
I forget to drink my coffee when I’m hitting the bong


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah I need to burn one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

I wish you could wake and bake with us baby girl @Laughing Grass


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I need to burn one


One leads to two leads to...
My favorite thing to do when I’m high is to smoke weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wish you could wake and bake with us baby girl @Laughing Grass


That would be awesome, I miss being around other people lol. I need something lighter for daytime smoking. Everything I have knocks me on my ass.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Starting with JACK HERER imagine that lol I’ve got Sativa feva @shrxhky420 @DarkWeb @raratt get in here!
> I forget to drink my coffee when I’m hitting the bong


I just woke up... first cup of coffee now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just woke up... first cup of coffee now.


Get up! You stayed up too late didn’t you?

Here hit this bong, ice cold bong.

Hahaha my smart text comes up with bong with every bo.. (see it did it again)


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You stayed up too late didn’t you?


11 is about it for me anymore, it's the 3 hour time difference m'lady.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> 11 is about it for me anymore, it's the 3 hour time difference m'lady.


Wait, what time is it? lol 
11 means I stayed up late. 1 means insomnia. 3 means I’m sleeping til 8 hopefully.
Bubble bubble


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be awesome, I miss being around other people lol. I need something lighter for daytime smoking. Everything I have knocks me on my ass.


Well you have my address lol
We should do it virtually. That sounds like phone sex  JefferyTobin


























vaginas


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2020)

I think I took my first hits around 530ish.
Coffee another hit and into the office I go. I'm working from home today so traffic was light. 






SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

LG I’ll send you jack for daytime lol @Laughing Grass


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think I took my first hits around 530ish.
> Coffee another hit and into the office I go. I'm working from home today so traffic was light.
> 
> 
> ...


That commute is a bitch!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think I took my first hits around 530ish.
> Coffee another hit and into the office I go. I'm working from home today so traffic was light.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Cake. Especially with ice cream, yes, chocolate ice cream and short skirt, looooong jacket.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Best version eva


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I LOVE Cake. Especially with ice cream, yes, chocolate ice cream and short skirt, looooong jacket.


They are from down the road, Sacramento, along with Tesla.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> LG I’ll send you jack for daytime lol @Laughing Grass


I had to stop by a friend's place last night to pick up a package. She smokes cigarettes and is constantly trying different gimmicks to quit. She's on this iqos thing now. it's like a vape but you put tiny cigarettes in it. I had one drag from it and I had such a head rush, like nothing I've had before. Nicotine is a hell of a drug lol.



mysunnyboy said:


> Well you have my address lol
> We should do it virtually. That sounds like phone sex  JefferyTobin
> 
> 
> ...


lol you're fun. We'd get in so much trouble together.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Waking up is hard to do today, dreading Gainesville drive.
Better get reeeeally high, bahahaha, like every day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Waking up is hard to do today, dreading Gainesville drive.
> Better get reeeeally high, bahahaha, like every day.


I'm still laying in bed but I'll get up for a toke.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

@shrxhky420 whatyoudoing sexy daddy?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

@Laughing Grass how’s the lockdown?
My middle name is trouble


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

18°.....coldest morning so far. Think I'm gonna need more than just my bathrobe here on out


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 18°.....coldest morning so far. Think I'm gonna need more than just my bathrobe here on out


I’m cold


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 whatyoudoing sexy daddy?


Morning. I'm just chillin. I was up at 2 this morning. Got another hour or so of sleep. I think I'm up for the day 

It's not Friday, but it feels like it, so....






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m cold
> View attachment 4751496


I'm happy this robe has a hood. High of 41° today. All the mtns are making snow.....Killington is open. People are already hiking to ski......fresh blown man-made snow at these temps suck.....needs a few days to drain all the extra moisture.......oh I'm high and rambling lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2020)

Day 2 of rain I don't have enough coffee for this so I guess this will haft to workaaaaa pain webber


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass how’s the lockdown?
> My middle name is trouble


Two days down, 26 to go... until the lying liars who lie extend it for another 28 days. At least I got one week of me time before they screwed us again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass how’s the lockdown?
> My middle name is trouble


Sent you a text last night. My iphone is acting up so I'm temporarily using an android, I don't think I get imessage chats on here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sent you a text last night. My iphone is acting up so I'm temporarily using an android, I don't think I get imessage chats on here.


I didn’t get it. Download signal. That’s what sexy daddy and I use.
Anyone else want to jump on lemme know.
Dr is examining winobarbie atm. Kinda nervous. He’s a good dr though, I think


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I didn’t get it. Download signal. That’s what sexy daddy and I use.
> Anyone else want to jump on lemme know.
> Dr is examining winobarbie atm. Kinda nervous. He’s a good dr though, I think


I downloaded but have 0 service so can't join


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I didn’t get it. Download signal. That’s what sexy daddy and I use.
> Anyone else want to jump on lemme know.
> Dr is examining winobarbie atm. Kinda nervous. He’s a good dr though, I think


Hope everything goes smoothly. I think my number is still registered with imessage I'm sending texts but nobody is replying


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hope everything goes smoothly. I think my number is still registered with imessage I'm sending texts but nobody is replying


Maybe it's because you don't like bacon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe it's because you don't like bacon


Lol I'm fine with bacon... I just don't get why everyone thinks it's the holy trinity of meat 

My text are working again after I talked to apple. Why anyone would choose android is beyond me. Stupid thing doesn't even put a period in when I hit the spacebar twice. I have to actually press the period button... like a caveman.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Best version eva


LOL, I prefer this one.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I'm fine with bacon... I just don't get why everyone thinks it's the holy trinity of meat
> 
> My text are working again after I talked to apple. Why anyone would choose android is beyond me. Stupid thing doesn't even put a period in when I hit the spacebar twice. I have to actually press the period button... like a caveman.


Bacon is awesome although I am still happier with a nice T-bone or piece of Brisket. I use Android because Android rocks but hey, I may be part caveman so shouldn't go by me. So your in lockdown again, that sucks. Me too but I am lucky enough to work in 3 hospitals so have not had to go into lockdown thankfully. Mind you I just walked past 6 rooms with droplet warnings on them as they have Covid positive patients in them but hey, at least I am not locked down. Just thinking about it makes me wish I was able to wake and bake. Would make days in here much nicer. I have had the joy of going to all 3 of the hospitals I work in today, been a banner day. Have a great day Laughing Grass and everyone.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 25, 2020)

lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I'm fine with bacon... I just don't get why everyone thinks it's the holy trinity of meat
> 
> My text are working again after I talked to apple. Why anyone would choose android is beyond me. Stupid thing doesn't even put a period in when I hit the spacebar twice. I have to actually press the period button... like a caveman.


Bet you have an easier time with lovely Ws


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Bacon is awesome although I am still happier with a nice T-bone or piece of Brisket. I use Android because Android rocks but hey, I may be part caveman so shouldn't go by me. So your in lockdown again, that sucks. Me too but I am lucky enough to work in 3 hospitals so have not had to go into lockdown thankfully. Mind you I just walked past 6 rooms with droplet warnings on them as they have Covid positive patients in them but hey, at least I am not locked down. Just thinking about it makes me wish I was able to wake and bake. Would make days in here much nicer. I have had the joy of going to all 3 of the hospitals I work in today, been a banner day. Have a great day Laughing Grass and everyone.


I think I detect slight sarcasm in your post. I obviously don't like being locked down, but I can deal with it. I'm having a hard time dealing with having our livelihood taken away for a third time at the whim of a politician like it's no big deal. And he doesn't follow his own rules himself.


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Bacon is awesome although I am still happier with a nice T-bone or piece of Brisket. I use Android because Android rocks but hey, I may be part caveman so shouldn't go by me. So your in lockdown again, that sucks. Me too but I am lucky enough to work in 3 hospitals so have not had to go into lockdown thankfully. Mind you I just walked past 6 rooms with droplet warnings on them as they have Covid positive patients in them but hey, at least I am not locked down. Just thinking about it makes me wish I was able to wake and bake. Would make days in here much nicer. I have had the joy of going to all 3 of the hospitals I work in today, been a banner day. Have a great day Laughing Grass and everyone.


bragging or complaining.


It is good to work, and it is good that you go.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I detect slight sarcasm in your post. I obviously don't like being locked down, but I can deal with it. I'm having a hard time dealing with having our livelihood taken away for a third time at the whim of a politician like it's no big deal. And he doesn't follow his own rules himself.


No sarcasm meant at all. This Covid crap is a nightmare for all. I certainly would not want to be locked down. There are people going crazy stuck in their homes watching bills pile up, watching jobs disappear, wondering about their futures, wondering how to feed themselves or their kids, being unable to see friends or family. I truly feel for everyone. Businesses that took years to build being shut down creating huge issues for owners and employees. For me I get to go out and continue working so that is a blessing. The trade off is being in the vicinity of Covid positive patients every day and than coming home to my family. I really do sympathize, we are all screwed in our own ways, your problems are just as important as mine.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> bragging or complaining.
> 
> 
> It is good to work, and it is good that you go.


I get to work around Covid positive people every day and than go home to my family, there is nothing about that situation to brag about. So if I had to pick one of those things I would say complaining. I think we all have some pretty justifiable complaints right now no matter what your particular situation is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> No sarcasm meant at all. This Covid crap is a nightmare for all. I certainly would not want to be locked down. There are people going crazy stuck in their homes watching bills pile up, watching jobs disappear, wondering about their futures, wondering how to feed themselves or their kids, being unable to see friends or family. I truly feel for everyone. Businesses that took years to build being shut down creating huge issues for owners and employees. For me I get to go out and continue working so that is a blessing. The trade off is being in the vicinity of Covid positive patients every day and than coming home to my family. I really do sympathize, we are all screwed in our own ways, your problems are just as important as mine.


Apologies, this subject gets me worked up.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apologies, this subject gets me worked up.


No worries, I totally get it. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2020)

So... let's do this! Cause I like the way you roll...






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So... let's do this! Cause I like the way you roll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wife and I are ready!!! Let's get hungry!!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2020)

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

White buffaloes stampeding through the house!
Wake up dreamers. Fire up those bowls!
Maybe we’ll hallucinate, maybe we’ll see a mouse!
Get the lighter get the papers put that weed in there and roll!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Alright get up. If I can’t sleep, no one sleeps.
Need weed to be able to sleep. I gotta get burnt out to sleep.
@shrxhky420 i was up 2 more hours after we talked.
Fuckn pain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't feel like I slept  I'll burn one and take a shower though


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't feel like I slept  I'll burn one and take a shower though


Got snow?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alright get up. If I can’t sleep, no one sleeps.
> Need weed to be able to sleep. I gotta get burnt out to sleep.
> @shrxhky420 i was up 2 more hours after we talked.
> Fuckn pain.


When you were waking up, I was finally falling asleep. I got 4 straight hours. I woke up 45 minutes ago. I actually thought it was 5, until I saw some daylight. Let's do this! 
32° out there I'll wait for another hour before I go and start making noise. Coffee's brewing, and my bowl is packed. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Got snow?


No but we had sleet and freezing rain yesterday. I don't like that crap.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> When you were waking up, I was finally falling asleep. I got 4 straight hours. I woke up 45 minutes ago. I actually thought it was 5, until I saw some daylight. Let's do this!
> 32° out there I'll wait for another hour before I go and start making noise. Coffee's brewing, and my bowl is packed.
> 
> SH420


32 degrees?! It’s 69 here, vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No but we had sleet and freezing rain yesterday. I don't like that crap.


That’s worse


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 30, 2020)

What?! Tornado warning?! Good morning.
Could barely see the knuckles on my right hand this morning.
Gonna get better I’m sure...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good morning!


Morning DW


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning DW
> View attachment 4757846
> 
> SH420


That thing is slick!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That thing is slick!


Thanks bud. It's a fun little piece. Needs an ash catcher. I was thinking about putting it on the shelf for a little bit and breaking out another piece. I have one that i use for dabs that I'm going to rotate as well. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Morning  
@mysunnyboy @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> @mysunnyboy @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


Let’s do it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Little dusting of snow out there....looks good  this weekend coming up the forecast temp has dropped a few degrees.......that means snow and not wet freezing crap!

Good song Sunny haven't heard that in a while


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Little dusting of snow out there....looks good  this weekend coming up the forecast temp has dropped a few degrees.......that means snow and not wet freezing crap!


It was 36 when I woke up. The pond and sawgrass was sparkly with frost.
Too cold for me. Cats need warmth!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Little dusting of snow out there....looks good  this weekend coming up the forecast temp has dropped a few degrees.......that means snow and not wet freezing crap!
> 
> Good song Sunny haven't heard that in a while


I live in the house of pain, jump around...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

Good morning to you alland as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your families


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you allView attachment 4758597and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your families


I really need, yes need, one of those coffee mugs/pipe combo. I've always wanted one. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

My son give it to me and I try and use it every morning @shrxhky420 if you want me to I can ask him where he got it from as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son give it to me and I try and use it every morning @shrxhky420 if you want me to I can ask him where he got it from as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


No need good sir. A quick search with the Google machine provided plenty of answers 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

Forgive me old man with a smart phone and I'm new to the internet and I get this from my family (just Google it) fallowed by a lot of laughter as always thank you for your time


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah, I always thought those mugs where cool.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you allView attachment 4758597and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your families


Where did you get that mug? My little brother would love it. I’d get a thumbs up from him for sure.
I’ve gotta ask why do you leave that line? You should put it in your signature.
He’s since shaved his beard.
I’m a mixed breed. See my avatar


Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son give it to me and I try and use it every morning @shrxhky420 if you want me to I can ask him where he got it from as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family



he looks like me right? Meeeow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s clean shaven now btw


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Forgive me old man with a smart phone and I'm new to the internet and I get this from my family (just Google it) fallowed by a lot of laughter as always thank you for your time


I’m old too brother


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm trying to be a nicer person and I feel if I put me one step closer to get it right have you seen meas always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors @mysunnyboy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

That is me smiling


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s clean shaven now btw
> 
> View attachment 4758636


LOL @shaved cat


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm trying to be a nicer person and I feel if I put me one step closer to get it right have you seen meView attachment 4758647as always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors @mysunnyboy


BROTHER!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where did you get that mug? My little brother would love it. I’d get a thumbs up from him for sure.
> I’ve gotta ask why do you leave that line? You should put it in your signature.
> He’s since shaved his beard.
> I’m a mixed breed. See my avatar
> ...


Nobody seems to have a signature here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> @mysunnyboy @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


I snuck in a couple mid-morning vape sessions this week. I think it's becoming a habit


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nobody seems to have a signature here.


I do


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh we might be getting clobbered with snow this weekend.....ski reports are saying possible "18+  not gonna see the grass for 5 months!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh we might be getting clobbered with snow this weekend.....ski reports are saying possible "18+  not gonna see the grass for 5 months!


It might be nice for a bit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I do


they don’t show up for me


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> @mysunnyboy @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


Hey! Fuck you I slept 5 hours. Although it was alcohol induced, still counts


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> they don’t show up for me
> 
> View attachment 4758698


@Laughing Grass Turn your phone sideways.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Hey! Fuck you I slept 5 hours. Although it was alcohol induced, still counts


That was late for me


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son give it to me and I try and use it every morning @shrxhky420 if you want me to I can ask him where he got it from as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


Stop being so polite, it's almost annoying. Just be childish and weird like the rest of us. You are vet'd ass far i heimen concerned


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Stop being so polite, it's almost annoying. Just be childish and weird like the rest of us. You are vet'd ass far i heimen concerned


A solution to make his posts more concise and readable would be to put the gratitude boilerplate in his sig.

Until then his heimen is intact imo


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A solution to make his posts more concise and readable would be to put the gratitude boilerplate in his sig.
> 
> Until then his heimen is intact imo


You just blew my fucking mind


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass Turn your phone sideways.


same thing I don’t see them on the desktop either. No big deal


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> same thing I don’t see them on the desktop either. No big deal
> 
> View attachment 4758713


Mine’s gone!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> same thing I don’t see them on the desktop either. No big deal
> 
> View attachment 4758713


I don't have one.....can you see Sunny's


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't have one.....can you see Sunny's


Yes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes


I see yours






























oops


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I see yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is one of the bigger ones I've seen.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Damnit now I have to search for @Hust17 where he said he’s addicted to weed and had withdrawal symptoms bahahahahahha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It is one of the bigger ones I've seen.....


IKR 
What is that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

@cannabineer is that nessie?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @cannabineer is that nessie?


(ominous cello music)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> (ominous cello music)


Where’s that @tyler.durden when you need him


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mine’s gone!!!!


Was it funny?



DarkWeb said:


> I don't have one.....can you see Sunny's


Sunni? Nope I don't see any


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it funny?
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni? Nope I don't see any


OMG


Hust17 said:


> Ya I would literally wake in a puddle of sweat every single night and have to wrap myself in a towel and go back to bed. There certainly is some kind of addiction going on with it. And I can second the dull headache, it’s not so much a headache as a dull like presence maybe?


No I’m sunny


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

I see mine 

























































Don’t look


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG
> No I’m sunny


Too Sunny, I need shades 

I figured it out...  There's a setting under preferences "Show people's signatures with their messages"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

@cannabineer 's signature is huge!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @cannabineer 's signature is huge!


Don’t say that too loud his head is already big enough LOL


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too Sunny, I need shades
> 
> I figured it out...  There's a setting under preferences "Show people's signatures with their messages"


You found it before I could reply.

I found that feature a few years back when the sigs became bigger than the posts on the same page.

I turned it off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> You found it before I could reply.
> 
> I found that feature a few years back when the sigs became bigger than the posts on the same page.
> 
> ...


I turned it back off... I don't like change. 

it would be better if it only showed your signature once per page.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I turned it back off...* I don't like change.*
> 
> it would be better if it only showed your signature once per page.







SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I turned it back off... I don't like change.
> 
> it would be better if it only showed your signature once per page.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it funny?
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni? Nope I don't see any


It was one of those mornings you vaped......wasn't it?


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I turned it back off... I don't like change.
> 
> it would be better if it only showed your signature once per page.




how many sigs did it take to make that decision?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It was one of those mornings you vaped......wasn't it?


it was medicinal. 



lokie said:


> how many sigs did it take to make that decision?


One thread.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was medicinal.
> 
> 
> 
> One thread.


lol “medicinal”


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol “medicinal”


IKR! That's how you have to start dealing with shit in your 30's.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *it was medicinal.*
> 
> 
> 
> One thread.


Don't tell me, you've been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in?
Don't hate @mysunnyboy  






SH420


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok who wants to arm wrestle?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Ok who wants to arm wrestle?


lol uh no


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol uh no
> View attachment 4759384


Pussy
Oh wait no, vagina


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2020)

Can't start my day with no sunshine, 
Refuse to start it with rain 
I roll up a spliff of that sweet sweet sensi, and carry on with my day...






SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can't start my day with no sunshine,
> Refuse to start it with rain
> I roll up a spliff of that sweet sweet sensi, and carry on with my day...
> 
> ...


yo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> IKR! That's how you have to start dealing with shit in your 30's.....


I haven't finished dealing with my shit from my twenties. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Don't tell me, you've been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in?
> Don't hate @mysunnyboy
> 
> 
> ...


I like that song. I don't vape very often, I prefer joints, but it's cold outside and I can vape in the house. 



mysunnyboy said:


> lol uh no
> View attachment 4759384


Leg wrestling?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't finished dealing with my shit from my twenties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A REAL SPORT?!?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm up, I'm here, let's do this!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IS THAT A REAL SPORT?!?!


I don't think so but it should be.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think so but it should be.


I would watch LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I would watch LOL


There's a few more in that channel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

age restricted?  prudes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> age restricted?  prudes.


I saw that! It must have had a takedown move


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I saw that! It must have had a takedown move


people will fap to anything.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> people will fap to anything.


I don’t get that do you? What wait?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t get that do you? What wait?


No... but the sears catalogue is another story.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No... but the sears catalogue is another story.


hahahaaa I know you so that makes that statement so much funnier


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok guys and gals let us do thisas this morning is colder than a witches titty in a brass braw have a great day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok guys and gals let us do thisView attachment 4759799as this morning is colder than a witches titty in a brass braw have a great day


Ciao for now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Shit I went to take a nap and I got up and thought it was morning LoL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit I went to take a nap and I got up and thought it was morning LoL


I’ve done that too lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Shit how did that go now a second generation roach joint and 3 iced bongs rips I wonder if there was anything else dam hate when that happens LoL as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all and your families


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> people will fap to anything.


Which ones?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

It’s 49 degrees!

We forgot to turn the heat on.

It’s too cold to get up!

Wake, kinda of. Bake, definitely.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Hahaha


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

@mysunnyboy @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420








Stoner question of the day.....

If you smoke more than one when you get up......is that "Wake 'n' Bacon"?







Yes, I used the big pipe today.......


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2020)

mmmmmm, bacon. I just vaped while reading the paper on-line in front of a roaring fire, but now I want bacon and have none  . I do have sausages and eggs and blueberries and bread, so is it gonna be blueberry pancakes or sausages & eggs? French toast maybe...none of those match the goodness of bacon.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

manfredo said:


> mmmmmm, bacon. I just vaped while reading the paper on-line in front of a roaring fire, but now I want bacon and have none  . I do have sausages and eggs and blueberries and bread, so is it gonna be blueberry pancakes or sausages & eggs? French toast maybe...none of those match the goodness of bacon.


French toast and sausage ftw!


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)

Pancakes and pnut butter.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2020)

I have been on a blueberry pancake kick lately....they are soooo good and soo easy! I even have them for dinner when I'm really beat. But it's Sunday and sausages do sound pretty darned good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

Damn I'm hungry again.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh yeah, food. I forgot. I cleaned my bong.
The woman is gone.
For how long I don’t know.
Doesn’t matter yo.

haiku?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

LOL Damn you guys! This was going to be dinner!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Damn you guys! This was going to be dinner!
> 
> View attachment 4761297


What is it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been a productive member of society today. Haven’t even had my first hit. Trees up, Christmas cards are mailed and I’m making cookies.

yesterday morning I got high and decided to swap out to my veg nutrients. I had 15 gallons mixed. I emptied and refilled the first plant, took a break, came back and did the same plant again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is it


One of my favorites  
https://www.beefitswhatsfordinner.com/cuts/cut/2501/shoulder-petite-tender


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve been a productive member of society today. Haven’t even had my first hit. Trees up, Christmas cards are mailed and I’m making cookies.
> 
> yesterday morning I got high and decided to swap out to my veg nutrients. I had 15 gallons mixed. I emptied and refilled the first plant, took a break, came back and did the same plant again.
> 
> ...


Awww Christmas cards. I’ll be waiting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awww Christmas cards. I’ll be waiting


keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> keep your eyes peeled.


SWEET I love Christmas cards


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

I ate this at 11:00 last night and I'm still feeling cloudy headed. No off leash park this morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ate this at 11:00 last night and I'm still feeling cloudy headed. No off leash park this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4761951


YUM
You guys are so lucky


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

What do think about Travis baker here?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Black jack waking me up this morning...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> YUM
> You guys are so lucky


Our _legal _edibles are capped at 10mg per dose. Gotta go black market for the good stuff.

I made 44 cookies with 2 ounces trim/popcorn bud to 1lb butter. I haven't tried one yet, that will be tonight's trip.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our _legal _edibles are capped at 10mg per dose. Gotta go black market for the good stuff.
> 
> I made 44 cookies with 2 ounces trim/popcorn bud to 1lb butter. I haven't tried one yet, that will be tonight's trip.


We don’t even have that Black market


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We don’t even have that Black market


do you keep your trim for making edibles?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you keep your trim for making edibles?


No, I don’t have much trim. I lollipop early and defoliate frequently.
I use oil for gummies and brownies. 2 grams per batch hehe. Gets to be too expensive tho at $75 a gram for oil here. The gummies they sell here are also pussified and verrry expensive.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

I got 3 carts for $60 of black jack and I love it. I’ve had it before but haven’t been to that dispensary for a while. Thank God for Christmas specials.










Discover cannabis on Leafly: Black Jack strain details


Bred by Sweet Seeds, Black Jack is a cross of Black Domina and Jack Herer. This strain produces thick buds with huge calyxes that are completely encrusted with trichomes. It has a heavy and flavorful taste and it produces exceptionally long-lasting effects. Because of its high THC levels, Black...




www.leafly.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got 3 carts for $60 of black jack and I love it. I’ve had it bedtime but haven’t been to that dispensary for a while. Thank God for Christmas specials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two of my favorite strains. Bet that's good!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Two of my favorite strains. Bet that's good!


Terrrrrific


Edit: me too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No, I don’t have much trim. I lollipop early and defoliate frequently.
> I use oil for gummies and brownies. 2 grams per batch hehe. Gets to be too expensive tho at $75 a gram for oil here. The gummies they sell here are also pussified and verrry expensive.


That sucks. I guess I can understand to a degree, you wouldn't want people consuming 500mg then freaking out. The point is kinda lost when you can buy enough booze to kill a small army and nobody bats an eye.

I gotta figure out defoliating... this was my popcorn bud from last grow. I still have two big ziplock bags full of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our _legal _edibles are capped at 10mg per dose. Gotta go black market for the good stuff.
> 
> I made 44 cookies with 2 ounces trim/popcorn bud to 1lb butter. I haven't tried one yet, that will be tonight's trip.


That's how strong I make my butter. I make and sell 2 inch square brownies. They are fucking strong, I tell people to eat no more than half then wait to see how they feel. I've made the mistake of licking clean the bowl of the mix, which I realize now is probably a brownie and a half worth of batter. Super freak out all night, really unpleasant. Be careful, and please come back to report the effects...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's how strong I make my butter. I make and sell 2 inch square brownies. They are fucking strong, I tell people to eat no more than half then wait to see how they feel. I've made the mistake of licking clean the bowl of the mix, which I realize now is probably a brownie and a half worth of batter. Super freak out all night, really unpleasant. Be careful, and please come back to report the effects...


LOL oh man I've done that.... fucking mind eraser


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's how strong I make my butter. I make and sell 2 inch square brownies. They are fucking strong, I tell people to eat no more than half then wait to see how they feel. I've made the mistake of licking clean the bowl of the mix, which I realize now is probably a brownie and a half worth of batter. Super freak out all night, really unpleasant. Be careful, and please come back to report the effects...


lol. I'm laughing because I've been there before. This is my third or forth time using this much weed in my butter. I find I can handle a half cookie no problem. I get a nice body stone for a four or five hours and then I'm normal. A whole cookie makes me a mindless zombie and all I want to do is sleep. Last time I made cookies we split one when they came out of the oven, then I ate another one a few hours later. I thought I was going to die. I just kept getting higher and higher and I couldn't close my eyes because the room would start spinning and I'd feel like I was going to be sick. That lasted for hours before I could finally close my eyes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our _legal _edibles are capped at 10mg per dose. Gotta go black market for the good stuff.
> 
> I made 44 cookies with 2 ounces trim/popcorn bud to 1lb butter. I haven't tried one yet, that will be tonight's trip.


@neosapien I believe the 44 cookies belong to you,... my ninja! *bows*

Do ninjas bow?

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @neosapien I believe the 44 cookies belong to you,... my ninja! *bows*
> 
> Do ninjas bow?
> 
> SH420


I don't even get one?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol. I'm laughing because I've been there before. This is my third or forth time using this much weed in my butter. I find I can handle a half cookie no problem. I get a nice body stone for a four or five hours and then I'm normal. A whole cookie makes me a mindless zombie and all I want to do is sleep. Last time I made cookies we split one when they came out of the oven, then I ate another one a few hours later. I thought I was going to die. I just kept getting higher and higher and I couldn't close my eyes because the room would start spinning and I'd feel like I was going to be sick. That lasted for hours before I could finally close my eyes.


Lol. Yep. I rarely do edibles, but when I do I eat a half of a brownie. That's perfect. The CIA should use our butter as an interrogation tactic - make the bad guy eat 3 cookies and he'll eventually tell you anything you want to know. 'Just please, allah! MAKE IT STOP!!!'


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Yep. I rarely do edibles, but when I do I eat a half of a brownie. That's perfect. The CIA should use our butter as an interrogation tactic - make the bad guy eat 3 cookies and he'll eventually tell you anything you want to know. 'Just please, allah! MAKE IT STOP!!!'


Idk how many gummies I make. Four of the little silicon trays from Amazon and I pour the rest onto foil. The mrs eats two and is comfortable. I grab a handful and then I remember they’re not candy 
I love licking the pan and the spoon and the counter and the cat and


----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @neosapien I believe the 44 cookies belong to you,... my ninja! *bows*
> 
> 
> Do ninjas bow?
> ...










Laughing Grass said:


> I don't even get one?


Sure. I will trade you a cookie for a visa.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sure. I will trade you a cookie for a visa.


Our website gives you our cookies for your 44Visa.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

forgive me, 44MAGNUMvisa


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Ugh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> . I grab a handful and then I remember they’re not candy
> I love licking the pan and the spoon and the counter and the cat and


did you remember before or after eating them? 

I have a couple of those trays. I tried my hand at making hard candies. They turned out okay taste wise, but you had to eat a lot to feel anything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Yep. I rarely do edibles, but when I do I eat a half of a brownie. That's perfect. The CIA should use our butter as an interrogation tactic - make the bad guy eat 3 cookies and he'll eventually tell you anything you want to know. 'Just please, allah! MAKE IT STOP!!!'


I have a friend that told me he ate a 500mg candy bar in vegas and thinks he could handle five cookies. Once covid is over I'm inviting him over for dinner. 

I didn't end up having a cookie last night. I had to choose between Ferrero Rocher chocolates and weed cookies... the chocolates won.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you remember before or after eating them?
> 
> I have a couple of those trays. I tried my hand at making hard candies. They turned out okay taste wise, but you had to eat a lot to feel anything.
> 
> View attachment 4762954


That’s the ones

I heard you can just melt jolly ranchers and add oil then let them solidify again.

I love gummies. Idc what’s in them really.

I taught her nephew how to make some here and he did his own licking lol

2 grams bear grease, kosher kush, in watermelon for the win.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a friend that told me he ate a 500mg candy bar in vegas and thinks he could handle five cookies. Once covid is over I'm inviting him over for dinner.
> 
> I didn't end up having a cookie last night. I had to choose between Ferrero Rocher chocolates and weed cookies... the chocolates won.


Why did you have to choose?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

This is what I got wino for Christmas. I think she’ll love it





__





Projects | Collage.com


Build and edit your custom photo projects.




www.collage.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

What’s up @DarkWeb?
Did you sleep?
I’ve been awake since 3. Boooo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

Gotta make yourself one of those giant gummies. No guilt you're only having one. 









mysunnyboy said:


> Why did you have to choose?


trying unsuccessfully to behave myself.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta make yourself one of those giant gummies. No guilt you're only having one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuuuck

You’ve got no worries


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta make yourself one of those giant gummies. No guilt you're only having one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine how much oil I’d need for dat gummy!?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can you imagine how much oil I’d need for dat gummy!?


Can you buy it by the liter? I think you'd be sick before you made it through the ear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sure. I will trade you a cookie for a visa.


American's don't need a visa to come to Canada... unless you want my visa, you really don't want that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

My ass doesn’t care anymore lol
I had to buy jeans because it’s cold. Fuck the gummy guilt


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you buy it by the liter? I think you'd be sick before you made it through the ear.


@cannabineer says I need it in ball jars the way I consume it lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> American's don't need a visa to come to Canada... unless you want my visa, you really don't want that.


Run up the limit first lol


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> American's don't need a visa to come to Canada... unless you want my visa, you really don't want that.


I want to marry you and live in Chanada. I will start the IMM 1344 filings. Thanks for being so supportive. Trust me, that cookie will be totally worth it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I want to marry you and live in Chanada. I will start the IMM 1344 filings. Thanks for being so supportive. Trust me, that cookie will be totally worth it.


lol nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up @DarkWeb?
> Did you sleep?
> I’ve been awake since 3. Boooo


Not enough, I went to bed at 2 and up by 7. Would've tried to stay in bed, but gotta get to homeschooling. 

It's snowing again.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Not enough, I went to bed at 2 and up by 7. Would've tried to stay in bed, but gotta get to homeschooling.
> 
> It's snowing again.


Yeah I'm up by 8 for the homeschooling everyday. She's got to log-in at 8:50. When she went in person, she had to be at the bus stop at 7:30. I'm not exactly mad about the extra time alotted for sleeping in the morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I'm up by 8 for the homeschooling everyday. She's got to log-in at 8:50. When she went in person, she had to be at the bus stop at 7:30. I'm not exactly mad about the extra time alotted for sleeping in the morning.


What grade is my little baby dyke in?




edit: I hate labels, call me comfortable woman as I’m sure she is


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I'm up by 8 for the homeschooling everyday. She's got to log-in at 8:50. When she went in person, she had to be at the bus stop at 7:30. I'm not exactly mad about the extra time alotted for sleeping in the morning.


Yeah we had a 7:00 bus pickup. Just wish I got to bed earlier.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah we had a 7:00 bus pickup. Just wish I got to bed earlier.


Why did you stay up partying if you had to get up early? Hehe


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What grade is my little baby dyke in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is in 2nd. She'll be 8 the day after X-mas. Which is fucking crazy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> She is in 2nd. She'll be 8 the day after X-mas. Which is fucking crazy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> She is in 2nd. She'll be 8 the day after X-mas. Which is fucking crazy.


Same here. Just turned 8.....I can't believe it.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IS THAT A REAL SPORT?!?!


Called it indian leg wrestling growing up..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I want to marry you and live in Chanada. I will start the IMM 1344 filings. Thanks for being so supportive. Trust me, that cookie will be totally worth it.


Chanada?  This might be my only chance. I want a big rock. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Run up the limit first lol


Done and done lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Called it indian leg wrestling growing up..


isn't that where you lay on your back from opposing directions? I'd be badass at that game.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> isn't that where you lay on your back from opposing directions? I'd be badass at that game.


Yeah, wanna throw down? Preferably naked?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Yeah, wanna throw down? Preferably naked?


LESBIAN


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want a big rock.


Oh, it's big and rock hard. 







We're talking about the huge thing in my pants right? The engagement ring?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

lol wtf is wrong with you people.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> isn't that where you lay on your back from opposing directions? I'd be badass at that game.



Seems like practice for the real sport - Scissoring. Great for both the participants and audience. You ladies know what you're doing...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol wtf is wrong with you people.


We just totally and utterly love you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> LESBIAN


Unpopular opinions... I hate the word lesbian.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unpopular opinions... I hate the word lesbian.


I like it. You should see my hard drive...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unpopular opinions... I hate the word lesbian.


What word do you prefer? Can we make one up right now? I propose Neosexian.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

it doesn’t bother me.
What would you prefer?


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unpopular opinions... I hate the word lesbian.


Do you identify with any of these nouns?
Noun
▲
A homosexual woman
dyke

lezzo

zami

bulldyke

butch

femme

lesbigay

lesbo

lez

lezzy

tribade

gay

gay woman

homosexual

homosexual woman

invert

rug muncher

sapphist

Amy-John

beanflicker

boondagger

bulldiker

bulldyker

carpet muncher

clitorist

gayelle

lesbianist

lezzer

lezzie

vagitarian

beaver eater

clam smacker

crack snacker

donut bumper

scissor sister

todger dodger









What is another word for lesbian? | Lesbian Synonyms - WordHippo Thesaurus


Synonyms for lesbian include lesbo, dyke, butch, femme, lesbigay, lezzy, zami, gay, lezzie and tribade. Find more similar words at wordhippo.com!




www.wordhippo.com







No matter, you are part of the pack. We love you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Seems like practice for the real sport - Scissoring. Great for both the participants and audience. You ladies know what you're doing...


Andros and Butches outnumber Femmes like 100 to 1. I love 'em all so I'd watch but I think you would be disappointed. 



neosapien said:


> What word do you prefer? Can we make one up right now? I propose Neosexian.


It's not workable, polar opposites. Neo means new like in neophyte or neolithic and sexian is someone who is very experienced. Neosexual sounds cool but it's taken. 



mysunnyboy said:


> it doesn’t bother me.
> What would you prefer?


I'm definitely in the minority... my odd headspace. I like gay. No weird connotations for guys, one syllable and it's an adjective.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Andros and Butches outnumber Femmes like 100 to 1. I love 'em all so I'd watch but I think you would be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m gay


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gay


I am remarkably cheery


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gay


lol okay maybe lesbian sounds better coming from you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> Do you identify with any of these nouns?
> Noun
> ▲
> A homosexual woman
> ...


An invert?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> Do you identify with any of these nouns?
> Noun
> ▲
> A homosexual woman
> ...


I always thought those were categories....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> An invert?


That leads me irresistibly toward invert sugar, which the Germans call Kunsthonig. I am trapped in the steep gravity well of a horrific pun.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That leads me irresistibly toward invert sugar, which the Germans call Kunsthonig. I am trapped in the steep gravity well of a horrific pun.
> 
> View attachment 4763495


OK, so Kunsthonig it is. "Did you see that kunsthonig? She had my kunsthrobbing."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> OK, so Kunsthonig it is. "Did you see that kunsthonig? She had my kunsthrobbing."


Then there was the East German “Operation Kunsthonig”, in which honeyed kunsts were sent into all levels of evil capitalist hierarchy, where they fukt with us and we were willing.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Then there was the East German “Operation Kunsthonig”, in which honeyed kunsts were sent into all levels of evil capitalist hierarchy, where they fukt with us and we were willing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> OK, so Kunsthonig it is. "Did you see that kunsthonig? She had my kunsthrobbing."




Lesbian is fine.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

It's Greek to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip....... I like gay. No weird connotations for guys, one syllable and it's an adjective.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4763588
> 
> Lesbian is fine.


A dark part of me wants to know about coarse lesbian. I’m hopelessly biased.


curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A dark part of me wants to know about coarse lesbian. I’m hopelessly biased.
> 
> View attachment 4763661


::straight face:: say that in German.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ::straight face:: say that in German.


I was driving through Woods Creek at the time


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was driving through Woods Creek at a he time


@GreatwhiteNorth we could use a confused emoticon. 

CN, what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth we could use a confused emoticon.
> 
> CN, what?


Was wondering what "he time" was?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

C


curious2garden said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth we could use a confused emoticon.
> 
> CN, what?


I remember that day. Woods Creek is inexorably involved:


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Was wondering what "he time" was?


Might as well give that up. CN on a tangent is a law unto himself. Add alcohol and pot and it's not gonna make sense to mere mortals ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> C
> 
> I remember that day. Woods Creek is inexorably involved:


Ok I'm just quoting this bitch for posterity


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth we could use a confused emoticon.
> 
> CN, what?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I was asking him to translate this bit of arcana


cannabineer said:


> I was driving through Woods Creek at the time


Oooh he edited his post here it is and why I was asking him to clarify it:


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth we could use a confused emoticon.
> 
> CN, what?


Specifically, I remember being in the Woods Creek area when that moment occurred.
I had to really grab the wheel when the full impulse of the thing did the thing to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was asking him to translate this bit of arcana


I was posting the confused emoticon you were asking GWN about.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was asking him to translate this bit of arcana
> 
> 
> Oooh he edited his post here it is and why I was asking him to clarify it:
> View attachment 4763684


“ omg shout it again”
AMG

(which sounds oh so like I am gay)

AMGaaaayy heehee


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was posting the confused emoticon you were asking GWN about.


Hang on, I'm confused ;D and thank you, it went right over my head and I never even got a cool breeze from the point sailing past me


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hang on, I'm confused ;D and thank you, it went right over my head and I never even got a cool breeze from the point sailing past me


it is an oddly refreshing sensation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “ omg shout it again”
> AMG
> 
> (which sounds oh so like I am gay)
> ...


That doesn't explain Woods Creek at all.



curious2garden said:


> Hang on, I'm confused ;D and thank you, it went right over my head and I never even got a cool breeze from the point sailing past me


you get used to it


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That doesn't explain Woods Creek at all.
> 
> 
> 
> you get used to it


it ...

kinda does


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> it ...
> 
> kinda does


Not to this stoned brain. 

it's 11:30 I'm going to bed. good night.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That doesn't explain Woods Creek at all.
> 
> 
> 
> you get used to it


to show some mercy:
if you say AMG in German
it sounds like “ I am gay”
in English


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That doesn't explain Woods Creek at all.
> 
> 
> 
> you get used to it


Woods Creek is some execrable eatery where he used to live (I had to google that).


Laughing Grass said:


> Not to this stoned brain.
> 
> it's 11:30 I'm going to bed. good night.


G'night, piker!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Woods Creek is some execrable eatery where he used to live (I had to google that).
> 
> G'night, piker!


Woods Creek was the local watercourse whose legend exceeded its performance.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Woods Creek is some execrable eatery where he used to live (I had to google that).
> 
> G'night, piker!


That was the Woods Creek Cafe

never ate there


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Is this what you do when I go to bed?!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Fire in the bowl.

Dog woke me up at 4:30 by licking my face. You can’t make this shit up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fire in the bowl.
> 
> Dog woke me up at 4:30 by licking my face. You can’t make this shit up.


I woke up.... well, because I did at 2. Wtf? I need some better weed or something. Lol. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I woke up.... well, because I did at 2. Wtf? I need some better weed or something. Lol.
> 
> SH420


 I’m sorry


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I woke up.... well, because I did at 2. Wtf? I need some better weed or something. Lol.
> 
> SH420


I’m gonna text you if you’re still awake lemme know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

6:30am and it is 34 fricken burr good morning to you all


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6:30am and it is 34 fricken burr good morning to you all


That’s what it was here!
I can’t stand it, idk about you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

Tor up from the floor up it is all pain Webber and yes I hate the cold and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

It's a winter wonderland this morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a winter wonderland this morning
> 
> View attachment 4763888


Do you like snow?!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you like snow?!!!!


Briefly... when it's fresh and covers the trees and looks pretty. Not so much when I have to walk or drive in it, or it's February.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Woods Creek is some execrable eatery where he used to live (I had to google that).
> 
> G'night, piker!


what's a piker?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gonna text you if you’re still awake lemme know


Sorry I just saw this. I was watching tv. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

I love snow! We have a few inches on the ground but much less than usual.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's a piker?


Someone who is cheap


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Someone who is cheap


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love snow! We have a few inches on the ground but much less than usual.


sounds like something a psychopath would say.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something a psychopath would say.


You should try skiing......if done correctly it's a great way to change your mind about snow. Think of your favorite mtb run.......now add quiet buttery turns anywhere you want.....it's addicting.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Haha!! That was referring to CN and his choice of The Woods Creek Cafe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You should try skiing......if done correctly it's a great way to change your mind about snow. Think of your favorite mtb run.......now add quiet buttery turns anywhere you want.....it's addicting.


I've been skiing and boarding at horseshoe and blue mountain. I'd rather hang out in the chalet where it's warm and watch from afar. We went tubing at blue mountain a couple years ago and that was super fun until I got cold. Even as a kid I didn't want to spend much time in the snow. 








curious2garden said:


> Haha!! That was referring to CN and his choice of The Woods Creek Cafe.


The woods creek relationship to AMG still has me confused... I've given up trying to understand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been skiing and boarding at horseshoe and blue mountain. I'd rather hang out in the chalet where it's warm and watch from afar. We went tubing at blue mountain a couple years ago and that was super fun until I got cold. Even as a kid I didn't want to spend much time in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Groomers are boring and the right equipment and introduction make a big difference. My wife didn't like snow like I do, everyone likes different things.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Groomers are boring and the right equipment and introduction make a big difference. My wife didn't like snow like I do, everyone likes different things.


My sister is like that. They go skating on the rideau canal when it's freezing out. I went once when she first moved to Ottawa and froze my feet off. She's half a foot taller and looks nothing like me, I'm pretty sure she's adopted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sister is like that. They go skating on the rideau canal when it's freezing out. I went once when she first moved to Ottawa and froze my feet off. She's half a foot taller and looks nothing like me, I'm pretty sure she's adopted.


This is what I consider skiing. Otherwise the ice rink is cool. 





Groomers are only good for the first early runs to get your blood moving.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2020)

It's 4:20, let's get the day started 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is what I consider skiing. Otherwise the ice rink is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been on anything like that. Just groomed trails using rental skis.



shrxhky420 said:


> It's 4:20, let's get the day started
> 
> SH420


I'm up it's 8am here. Already been to the off leash park. The snow is pretty much gone, replaced with mud, now he needs a bath.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Good morning friends!
I slept all night and didn’t even get up to pee. Could be because I had the whole bed to myself. She slept on the couch partially because that idiot Angel has her schedule screwed up and is wide awake at night. I’m keeping that dog up all day.
Got some Cakez yesterday and it’s a winner. Weeding cake x watermelon skittlez.
Let the baking begin.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

One of my favorite shows, saw them in a bar in Cincinnati.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

I found an interview was interesting


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

@mysunnyboy @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420 





I know it's late.....been dragging my ass....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo, I’m always ready.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No problemo, I’m always ready.


B-day bowl


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> B-day bowl


OMG Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG Happy Birthday!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks!


Happy birthday bruder! This next bud is in honor of your parents bumpin uglies and kicking your ass out 9 months later! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy birthday bruder! This next bud is in honor of your parents bumpin uglies and kicking your ass out 9 months later!
> 
> SH420


Thanks bud!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for a second I thought that was Duck Hunt


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> for a second I thought that was Duck Hunt


It is! I loved that game


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It is! I loved that game


WOAH! holy cow! lol same. Footbag & Surfing were second to the duck hunt


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> WOAH! holy cow! lol same. Footbag & Surfing were second to the duck hunt


Hacky sack yes! I still have a bunch of different ones. I've never been surfing....lots of skiing and snowboarding though.

Remember snurfers?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hacky sack yes! I still have a bunch of different ones. I've never been surfing....lots of skiing and snowboarding though.
> 
> Remember snurfers?


I have never seen a snurfer! What lol! Is it a snowboard that surfs the snow?? I am also not a snow child as I am ocean grown


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I have never seen a snurfer! What lol! Is it a snowboard that surfs the snow?? I am also not a snow child as I am ocean grown


Yes it is. It's part of snowboarding history.








Snurfer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





My friends dad had a couple that we used to take in the woods and shred.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)

y'all sleep in this morning?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is what I consider skiing. Otherwise the ice rink is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you met @BobBitchen or @Bobby schmeckle ?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning friends!
> I slept all night and didn’t even get up to pee. Could be because I had the whole bed to myself. She slept on the couch partially because that idiot Angel has her schedule screwed up and is wide awake at night. I’m keeping that dog up all day.
> Got some Cakez yesterday and it’s a winner. Weeding cake x watermelon skittlez.
> Let the baking begin.


How's the Stilton coming along? Should be close to chop now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have you met @BobBitchen or @Bobby schmeckle ?


This morning’s view


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> y'all sleep in this morning?


No. I was up at 3 again. We moved our furniture back. My dog is back to himself. He's sleeping better and seems much more like his old self 

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hacky sack yes! I still have a bunch of different ones. I've never been surfing....lots of skiing and snowboarding though.
> 
> Remember snurfers?


Tried a snurfer In the late 70s early 80s, my only snowboarding experience


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Tried a snurfer In the late 70s early 80s, my only snowboarding experience


I have one now. But when we where much younger a friend's dad had a few we would take in the woods. The original ones with electrical staples for foot traction.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have you met @BobBitchen or @Bobby schmeckle ?


I didn't know @Bobby schmeckle skis.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> y'all sleep in this morning?


Yes I absolutely did! I got up at 6 and saw that she was up with the animals. She said GOOD MORNING as I crawled to the bathroom to pee. I thought to myself, “self, go back to bed”, so I did. Till 8:30  



curious2garden said:


> How's the Stilton coming along? Should be close to chop now.


I do believe she’s gonna be a Christmas chopper.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I was trying to be quiet until @DarkWeb got up.
Wake up old man

Did you get your bday present last night he he he we won’t tell


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2020)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4765664This morning’s view


When you get done please tell me what that Zodiac boat looking thing is? My mind immediately goes to tow ropes and wild rides LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't know @Bobby schmeckle skis.


Shhhh!!! The boarders union may pitch him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When you get done please tell me what that Zodiac boat looking thing is? My mind immediately goes to tow ropes and wild rides LOL.


Whatever ski resorts use in a Zamboni function?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Whatever ski resorts use in a Zamboni function?


I figured it had to do with grooming but I've never seen those, interesting. I'd get in way to much trouble LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I figured it had to do with grooming but I've never seen those, interesting. I'd get in way to much trouble LOL


You??!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I figured it had to do with grooming but I've never seen those, interesting. I'd get in way to much trouble LOL


Depends on how fast it can go


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was trying to be quiet until @DarkWeb got up.
> Wake up old man
> 
> Did you get your bday present last night he he he we won’t tell


Oh I've been up. Was up at 3:30 till I don't know. Then my mom called at 8.... but I was up just not out of bed. Oh yeah one of the kids had some bad dreams and came into our bed......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When you get done please tell me what that Zodiac boat looking thing is? My mind immediately goes to tow ropes and wild rides LOL.


You mean this? 





It's a snowcat....it maintains the groomed trails.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh from a distance it didn't look like a snowcat, thank you. Looked more Zodiac, @Singlemalt they don't move all that fast


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh from a distance it didn't look like a snowcat. Looked more Zodiac, @Singlemalt they don't move all that fast


If they are strong, like a Cat D6 or 8, you can have a whole new level of fun lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Depends on how fast it can go


Massive amounts of hp and torque! 
This is a winchcat........it's like repelling a excavator.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

That’s the thing from the shining right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh from a distance it didn't look like a snowcat, thank you. Looked more Zodiac, @Singlemalt they don't move all that fast


Oh they can move.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Massive amounts of hp and torque!
> This is a winchcat........it's like repelling a excavator.


Very cool! Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. I was up at 3 again. We moved our furniture back. My dog is back to himself. He's sleeping better and seems much more like his old self
> 
> SH420


Bummer. I don't know how you guys operate on such little sleep. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Yes I absolutely did! I got up at 6 and saw that she was up with the animals. She said GOOD MORNING as I crawled to the bathroom to pee. I thought to myself, “self, go back to bed”, so I did. Till 8:30
> 
> 
> I do believe she’s gonna be a Christmas chopper.


That was nice of her... I would have sent the dog in for face lickings. I stayed up until 1:30 playing sims last night and the dog was buggin to go out at 5 this morning. He's lucky he's cute.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was nice of her... I would have sent the dog in for face lickings. I stayed up until 1:30 playing sims last night and the dog was buggin to go out at 5 this morning. He's lucky he's cute.


Oh you have no idea. She’s terrific AND she hates when I don’t get enough sleep. So double points.

I couldn’t sleep and watched Noir at Night on some movie channel


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Massive amounts of hp and torque!
> This is a winchcat........it's like repelling a excavator.


At Bear Mountain (I lived at the foot of it) We didn't have Winch Cats! That looks amazing, I wanna drive.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh they can move.


Sounds like you have a story I'd love to hear?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Shhhh!!! The boarders union may pitch him.


LOL Always got a kick out of listening to someone put down the other sport....then say "I gotta go to the bathroom..catch up next run" change equipment then smoke their ass on the other ride......those short ski guys and the snow skaters are a different breed. I don't know what's off but something is.........


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like you have a story I'd love to hear?


No story really. Just worked with and around them for a long time. Been dragged into the middle of nowhere with welding equipment to fix all kinds of stuff. One of my best friends is a groomer operator and I've known many more. The fact that they are very expensive, usually fairly new and very needed for daily operation means "don't get caught" messing around


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2020)

Is it too early to math right now? Yes! But not too early to smoke another.


Ok. Back to work, it's weird that math thing is still staring at me. Expedite fees. Just tell me the number don't give me percentages, how much fucker? How much? 30% of the line total or 50% if you want this many... 


No wonder I smoke so much... I really like to, that's why. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is it too early to math right now? Yes! But not too early to smoke another.
> 
> 
> Ok. Back to work, it's weird that math thing is still staring at me. Expedite fees. Just tell me the number don't give me percentages, how much fucker? How much? 30% of the line total or 50% if you want this many...
> ...


I love you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

RIP Stoner Haven lol I’ve got a coffee cup too. I’ll use it tomorrow @shrxhky420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> RIP Stoner Haven lol I’ve got a coffee cup too. I’ll use it tomorrow @shrxhky420 View attachment 4765777


I won those at the end of their run btw.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> RIP Stoner Haven lol I’ve got a coffee cup too. I’ll use it tomorrow @shrxhky420 View attachment 4765777


Maybe they didn't have the domain on auto renewal.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe they didn't have the domain on auto renewal.


I miss roofwayne


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I miss roofwayne


Yeah @tiltswitch too. Where you at mate? 

I should have got me a cup when I had the chance 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah @tiltswitch too. Where you at mate?
> 
> I should have got me a cup when I had the chance
> 
> SH420


I’ll send you mine. I use lightweight cups now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2020)

Groomers did a great job this morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2020)

I think I've issue with my ladies


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

@shrxhky420 merry Christmas coffee cup to you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2020)

Love my coffee cup have a great day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love my coffee cup View attachment 4766367have a great day


You too, save your ladies man!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

I gotta wake before I bake today.......oh wait nevermind. I tried to wake bake and go back to sleep.....sleep didn't happen


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta wake before I bake today.......oh wait nevermind. I tried to wake bake and go back to sleep.....sleep didn't happen


Here hit this


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You too, save your ladies man!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

I’ve been singing oooh ooooh give me my gpen 
Barbie says it’s @shrxhky420 fault


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here hit this


Oh hell okay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2020)

Working on it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Ooooooh give me that medicine


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

@DarkWeb how early do your kids wake?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @DarkWeb how early do your kids wake?


One gets up like 6-7 the other will stay in bed past 9 but not on school days.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> One gets up like 6-7 the other will stay in bed past 9 but not on school days.


6? Teach him to make the coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6? Teach him to make the coffee


And breakfast!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Groomers did a great job this morning View attachment 4766003
> 
> View attachment 4766002


What are you planting?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve been singing oooh ooooh give me my gpen
> Barbie says it’s @shrxhky420 fault


Tell Barbie I said high.  



SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Tell Barbie I said high.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


lol she said High and Happy Holiday and she hopes you and mama are doing well. Isn’t she sweet lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2020)

Me and and my snake are done with this cold shit as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me and and my snake are done with this cold shit View attachment 4766483as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


Spawn. Cool.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2020)

Then you should like this one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2020)

Good morning to you as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family's


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

5,4,3,2,1 fire in the bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2020)

Working on saving my ladies had 2 inches of snow got a lot of work to do as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Coffee and the wake and bake is the way to go! Start the days in a daze


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Coffee and the wake and bake is the way to go! Start the days in a daze


That's a big roll of hemp wick. How long will that last you? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's a big roll of hemp wick. How long will that last you?
> 
> SH420


Me? 4 days 


Oooooooo ooooooo


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

Oh I feel like I'm halfway through my day already. I'm putting up a new microwave.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I feel like I'm halfway through my day already. I'm putting up a new microwave.


Nap time if you’ve done all of that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nap time if you’ve done all of that.


I do that just for additional wake n bakes through out my day. Lol. Not really but it sounds good. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I do that just for additional wake n bakes through out my day. Lol. Not really but it sounds good.
> 
> SH420


I do lol

Edit: tolerance break


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I do lol
> 
> Edit: tolerance break


I want to.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I do lol


I wanted to try and take a nap yesterday but told myself not to. My thought was I'd be really tired and sleep through the night. Fell asleep around 11, was up at 230. Took a bit but fell asleep til about 430. 
Next time I'm gonna take that nap.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wanted to try and take a nap yesterday but told myself not to. My thought was I'd be really tired and sleep through the night. Fell asleep around 11, was up at 230. Took a bit but fell asleep til about 430.
> Next time I'm gonna take that nap.
> 
> SH420


Take every minute to sleep you can imho and that of my dr, which works out nicely


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Speaking of...

Time to dry out


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nope, I'm packing another. Coffee? 3rd cup. Gonna watch George snuffleupagus and get my day started 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nope, I'm packing another. Coffee? 3rd cup. Gonna watch George snuffleupagus and get my day started
> 
> SH420


Wow I had my first cup of coffee........haven't had coffee in months.....man I'm ready to do backflips. Got a big cup too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2020)

my your next cup be even better


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's a big roll of hemp wick. How long will that last you?
> 
> SH420


Hahaha yeah my lady bought me a friggin SPOOL of hemp. I usually get the 15$ roll but she went for the spool !! I think this is gonna last me years haha. Anyone else smoke with hemp string? Its a waaay much better hit then butane lighters.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Hahaha yeah my lady bought me a friggin SPOOL of hemp. I usually get the 15$ roll but she went for the spool !! I think this is gonna last me years haha. Anyone else smoke with hemp string? Its a waaay much better hit then butane lighters.


I do on occasion. I was working at a head shop until recently. I would take the free samples. I might go today and buy a new piece and get me some samples. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I do on occasion. I was working at a head shop until recently. I would take the free samples. I might go today and buy a new piece and get me some samples.
> 
> SH420


Hahaha a new piece


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Ok nap time for real I’m getting goofy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha a new piece


Shhh, don't tell mamashark! If I go, I'm going to get an ash catcher. I don't think I'll get anything else but I'll take 200 bucks just in case I see something I like. Lol.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 14, 2020)

good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shhh, don't tell mamashark! If I go, I'm going to get an ash catcher. I don't think I'll get anything else but I'll take 200 bucks just in case I see something I like. Lol.
> 
> SH420


Did you get one?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 14, 2020)

Happy Monday morning my good ppl!
Smokin on that homegrown watching my babies sprout. Got 2 seedlings up and out of the dirt today. Cant wait to see this strain Big Bud XXL in all its glory


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you get one?


No, didn't go to the shop.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning all, I slept 8.5 hours!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh yeah, let’s get high...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2020)

Hopefully you are having a great morning and as always thank you for your time


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah, let’s get high...
> 
> View attachment 4768889View attachment 4768890


I'm in!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 15, 2020)

Wait for me....



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2020)

Well come on what are you waiting for


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Coffee
Apple Jacks
Jack Herer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

Happy hump day. Is it too early for a bailey's and hot chocolate?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy hump day. Is it too early for a bailey's and hot chocolate?


No, no it’s not  
I started new pain pills and they fuuuuuuuck me up. Add my klonopin and neurontin and muscle relaxer and weeeeed omgosh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

And I gotta go to the new rheumatologist at 10 haha forgot about that. Gotta get our covid tests.

Gotta get this water well bullshite taken care of.

Gotta take 4 of those pills a day. WHAT?! I’ll be even more useless 

Oh yeah, chopped lemon stilton last night. I was shocked that she finished so quickly. I brought it out to the true light and all of the hairs were tiny and orange and the trichomes were so milky, yum. Gonna have a couple of Os. At least it’s something.

Now to bump up the gmo crosses and we may get back on schedule to perpetuate perpetually.

I’m fucked up with twinkly eyes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

@DarkWeb Is that kid up making you coffee and bacon yet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

It's 10° out guess I should probably put socks on and get a fire going.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @DarkWeb Is that kid up making you coffee and bacon yet?


I'm just getting out of bed now. LOL She was up about an hour ago but she went back in bed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just getting out of bed now. LOL She was up about an hour ago but she went back in bed.


Did she make coffee before going back to bed? No? She's grounded! Unlike the coffee because she went back to bed!

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did she make coffee before going back to bed? No? She's grounded! Unlike the coffee because she went back to bed!
> 
> SH420


Should I love or laugh? I’m going with love!

@DarkWeb how old is she? If she can get up and pee by herself she can surely make coffee?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No, no it’s not
> I started new pain pills and they fuuuuuuuck me up. Add my klonopin and neurontin and muscle relaxer and weeeeed omgosh


 making hot chocolate now and I've got a big bottle of bailey's calling my name. It's freezing out today so no off leash park and I've got nowhere to be. 

I've never had pain killers stronger than tylenol 3. Are they like a strong body stone? Do they make you sleepy?

How is Barbie feeling this morning?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Wow 10° my ass weather man! Thermometer is saying -1° and it feels like it


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Should I love or laugh? I’m going with love!
> 
> @DarkWeb how old is she? If she can get up and pee by herself she can surely make coffee?!


8 and would totally make me coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow 10° my ass weather man! Thermometer is saying -1° and it feels like it


Nuts to that. It's 21° here


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> making hot chocolate now and I've got a big bottle of bailey's calling my name. It's freezing out today so no off leash park and I've got nowhere to be.
> 
> I've never had pain killers stronger than tylenol 3. Are they like a strong body stone? Do they make you sleepy?
> 
> How is Barbie feeling this morning?


Oh yes yes. They’re hydrocodone 10. I think they’re called Vicodin too. Idk pain pills. She takes morphine and they didn’t do shit for me.

Feels like I’m stoned, which I am, and kinda drunk and I’ve eaten an edible. lol I took my first one the night before last and in the middle of making the grocery list I had to tap out! I said babe I’m about to pass out. I finished my bowl of course, I hate stale bowls, and practically ran to the bedroom. I slept great. Same with last night.

She’s a little better. Not much though. I told her to stay home this morning. My dr is an hour away and she can’t go back anyway. Got ultrasounds first then dr so there’s no need for her to go.

She said thank you guys so much for asking about her and caring. ( she’s got holly jolly Christmas in her head and can’t quit singing it so I’M LEAVING!!! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 8 and would totally make me coffee


Dude you should make it at night and just ask her to push the button! Allowance would be totally worth it. Shit I’d pay good money for that. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yes yes. They’re hydrocodone 10. I think they’re called Vicodin too. Idk pain pills. She takes morphine and they didn’t do shit for me.
> 
> Feels like I’m stoned, which I am, and kinda drunk and I’ve eaten an edible. lol I took my first one the night before last and in the middle of making the grocery list I had to tap out! I said babe I’m about to pass out. I finished my bowl of course, I hate stale bowls, and practically ran to the bedroom. I slept great. Same with last night.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the test  sending good vibes


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yes yes. They’re hydrocodone 10. I think they’re called Vicodin too. Idk pain pills. She takes morphine and they didn’t do shit for me.
> 
> Feels like I’m stoned, which I am, and kinda drunk and I’ve eaten an edible. lol I took my first one the night before last and in the middle of making the grocery list I had to tap out! I said babe I’m about to pass out. I finished my bowl of course, I hate stale bowls, and practically ran to the bedroom. I slept great. Same with last night.
> 
> ...


Oooo oooo give me my medicine.... that might help with the holly jolly shit  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dude you should make it at night and just ask her to push the button! Allowance would be totally worth it. Shit I’d pay good money for that. lol


I had coffee the other day for the first time in months. Been on a tea kick....speaking of


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck on the test  sending good vibes


Thankie
She’s a radiologist too so she likes to take her own pictures, which was one of the reasons I chose her. Looking at the ra vs oa and the osteoporosis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thankie
> She’s a radiologist too so she likes to take her own pictures, which was one of the reasons I chose her. Looking at the ra vs oa and the osteoporosis.


Wait are we still talking about the blonde from the other night.......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oooo oooo give me my medicine.... that might help with the holly jolly shit
> 
> SH420


HA that’s what I keep singing. I’ve been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait are we still talking about the blonde from the other night.......


HAHAHA
Nooooo she was scary. My friend messaged me and said just send her a message saying hello and it’ll end in pictures of her vagjayjay. Sure enough lol as you’ve seen.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HA that’s what I keep singing. I’ve been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in...


I guess this song has become the anthem of this thread.  

It's a really simple song but it's sooo good! 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

@DarkWeb did you send them to @shrxy420 and @laughgrass?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAHAHA
> Nooooo she was scary. My friend messaged me and said just send her a message saying hello and it’ll end in pictures of her vagjayjay. Sure enough lol as you’ve seen.


I guess I'm glad I didn't actually see any of the pictures. I'm usually sad when I'm missing all the action.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

I’ll send them bahaha @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420 get ready


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I guess I'm glad I didn't actually see any of the pictures. I'm usually sad when I'm missing all the action.
> 
> SH420


Get ready


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Ding you’ve got mail @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @DarkWeb did you send them to @shrxy420 and @laughgrass?


LOL I was thinking about it! But I didn't know if it'd be cool.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

@shrxhky420 ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

I tried to delete the message here but I can’t hahaha.
I gotta go y’all, ciao for now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 ?


Just kidding. It wasn't gross or anything. I've seen worse. Lol.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

well that was unexpected lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just kidding. It wasn't gross or anything. I've seen worse. Lol.
> 
> SH420


I was waiting to be pranked too. I've definitely got the "hey can you check this link" before.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> well that was unexpected lol.


Goooood morning!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was waiting to be pranked too. I've definitely got the "hey can you check this link" before.


I loved sending the goatse link with the gaping ass to friends masked as a news article picture.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Goooood morning!!!


First thing I saw was the name and was like wait what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Ok I know I smoked....but on my venture out of tnt today. The first two threads I read where about helicopters seeing their micro/cab grow and then another about boiling the roots before drying......think I'm gonna stick to tnt today......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I loved sending the goatse link with the gaping ass to friends masked as a news article picture.


 Ever see one guy one jar? Or how about the spin me right round guys? LOL those are pretty bad.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever see one guy one jar? Or how about the spin me right round guys? LOL those are pretty bad.....


maybe? I've seen some pretty messed up stuff. Must resist the urge to google.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2020)

Good morning to you all as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dude you should make it at night and just ask her to push the button! Allowance would be totally worth it. Shit I’d pay good money for that. lol


That's the way to wake up...when you can smell the coffee is brewed!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's the way to wake up...when you can smell the coffee is brewed!!


That's what mamashark wakes up to every morning. 

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Happy Wednesday guys! Whatever your sorrows, try to put them behind you...today is a new day, find peace. Happy smoking


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2020)

Did some one say they needed a warm up? Just made a fresh pot....

33F and a wakey here this morning......

just finished making biscuts, eggs and ham sandwiches............for breakfast....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

@lokie have you been on the receiving end of goatse links


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did some one say they needed a warm up? Just made a fresh pot....
> 
> 33F and a wakey here this morning......
> 
> just finished making biscuts, eggs and ham sandwiches............for breakfast....


I’m starving


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Someone send them to @raratt 
I’m sitting in the waiting room and I’m just lucky enough to be in the middle of composing message when they call me back.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> well that was unexpected lol.


I told you guys that chick is cra cra.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I told you guys that chick is cra cra.


So many questions... do you know this chick or was it just a random inbox?


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @lokie have you been on the receiving end of goatse links


No.

I have seen goatse around the net,
Lol and have reposted a facsimile here in TnT.

I do not send that type of prank.

Anyone that would send that type of deceptive link directly to my phone or email, in any form, would only do it ONCE.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> No.
> 
> I have seen goatse around the net,
> Lol and have reposted a facsimile here in TnT.
> ...


I guess that means you don't wanna share emails


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> No.
> 
> I have seen goatse around the net,
> Lol and have reposted a facsimile here in TnT.
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So many questions... do you know this chick or was it just a random inbox?


My friend is newly single. She’s not looking for anyone but she gets all kinds of messages from chicks. These are from lesbian groups in Florida on fb.
This chick hit her up with a message. This is what happened to her when she started chatting with this chick.
Friend said omg you gotta check this out.
I said hello and the same thing happened. She starts out by saying she just got out of the shower. Said what are you doing then she starts in with the pictures.
I sent them to my friend right away and said is this her lol she said yep! Different nail polish color this time.
She wanted to call me and I said that’s ok my wife is right here too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

I found a paper! 
Let’s get this going.
Coffee and a doobie, ahhhh great.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Dutch Hawaiian btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2020)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Somebody once called me a Powder Whore..... it's true  



Only about 20" when I got up. I was expecting 10" to 12" by 6 am not the 20"......wonder how much It'll be when it's done.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

LOL the local weather is still saying 12" total.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> *Somebody once called me a Powder Whore*..... it's true
> 
> View attachment 4770720
> View attachment 4770721
> Only about 20" when I got up. I was expecting 10" to 12" by 6 am not the 20"......wonder how much It'll be when it's done.


They said the same thing about Rick James


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2020)

So do you get to go and play @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So do you get to go and play @DarkWeb


Buddy that's why I live here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My friend is newly single. She’s not looking for anyone but she gets all kinds of messages from chicks. These are from lesbian groups in Florida on fb.
> This chick hit her up with a message. This is what happened to her when she started chatting with this chick.
> Friend said omg you gotta check this out.
> I said hello and the same thing happened. She starts out by saying she just got out of the shower. Said what are you doing then she starts in with the pictures.
> ...


Crazy! It's hard enough to find a hookup without being a single mother with four kids. Do you think she's real or catfishing in hopes of getting nudes in return?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL the local weather is still saying 12" total.....
> View attachment 4770725


Skiing today? we only got a light dusting last night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! It's hard enough to find a hookup without being a single mother with four kids. Do you think she's real or catfishing in hopes of getting nudes in return?


I was thinking cam girl fishing for a whale....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! It's hard enough to find a hookup without being a single mother with four kids. Do you think she's real or catfishing in hopes of getting nudes in return?


I think she’s, well honestly idk. My friend thinks it’s a dude sending pictures looking for something in return. I was just doing this tough task to further investigate.































bahahaha vagina


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Skiing today? we only got a light dusting last night.


Probably in the yard with my kids. I didn't plan on it. I should have already been there for first tracks and the woods need a good base.........but we'll see, my wife may have no work today so she can watch the kids. Maybe later for a couple of afternoon laps.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 17, 2020)

What's the time limit between wake...n bake...before it's no longer considered a wake n bake n it's just a bake n ur awake?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> What's the time limit between wake...n bake...before it's no longer considered a wake n bake n it's just a bake n ur awake?


“Time limit”? Ummmm no


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> What's the time limit between wake...n bake...before it's no longer considered a wake n bake n it's just a bake n ur awake?


Quick go take a nap...


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> “Time limit”? Ummmm no


Then good morning to the wake n bake thread  ...hope everyone is well


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Pick one




SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pick one
> 
> View attachment 4770753
> 
> ...


I pick the left hand!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Quick go take a nap...


Ok.
lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Then good morning to the wake n bake thread  ...hope everyone is well


Backatcha friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I think she’s, well honestly idk. My friend thinks it’s a dude sending pictures looking for something in return. I was just doing this tough task to further investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking one for the team!



DarkWeb said:


> Probably in the yard with my kids. I didn't plan on it. I should have already been there for first tracks and the woods need a good base.........but we'll see, my wife may have no work today so she can watch the kids. Maybe later for a couple of afternoon laps.


looks like good tobogganing snow.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lucky devils , i wanted snow!! We were right outside the storm, nothing but rain smh


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 17, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Lucky devils , i wanted snow!! We were right outside the storm, nothing but rain smh


I have a grey striped tabby too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Taking one for the team!
> 
> 
> 
> looks like good tobogganing snow.


I do what I gotta do baby


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Happy Thursday y'all . Find peace today


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 17, 2020)

Salted Carmel Coffee w Hazelnut creamer n honey for the wake...AK47 for the Bake


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

oooooo give me my medicine 
It’s almost CHRISTMAS!
Smoke ‘em if ya got ‘em


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooooo give me my medicine
> It’s almost CHRISTMAS!
> Smoke ‘em if ya got ‘em


Sup! How you doin @mysunnyboy I'm ready...you ready?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sup! How you doin @mysunnyboy I'm ready...you ready?
> View attachment 4771444


Fire in the bowl @DarkWeb


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

@DarkWeb any more snow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @DarkWeb any more snow?



24" total. Looks like it's starting to be a blue bird day  

It's not 9°...... real temp is -5°


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 24" total. Looks like it's starting to be a blue bird day
> 
> It's not 9°...... real temp is -5°


It’s 38 and I’m having a conniption


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s 38 and I’m having a conniption


38 is cold for down there. Did you have to put pants on?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 38 is cold for down there. Did you have to put pants on?


*hangs head* yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


that's messed up!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's messed up!


My friend Bill is a snake hunter in the Everglades and he loves this time of year.
Those critters aren’t supposed to be here, but the lizards are already adapting!








Bill Booth - Swamp People: Serpent Invasion Cast | HISTORY Channel


Bill Booth stars in The HISTORY Channel's series Swamp People: Serpent Invasion. Find out more about Bill Booth and the rest of the cast on The HISTORY Channel.




www.history.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My friend Bill is a snake hunter in the Everglades and he loves this time of year.
> Those critters aren’t supposed to be here, but the lizards are already adapting!
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen one fall from a tree?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever seen one fall from a tree?


Sure did, when I was a kid and my brother and I were exploring an area cleared out for a new house. After that I was sure every tree had them about ready to drop!


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 18, 2020)

Are they falling dead or just falling?? ...that one looked kinda dead to me


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2020)

It's been a rough week. I've had a really bad toothache. Sleeping has been difficult and concentrating on work has been just as trying. Mamashark has some 800mg ibuprofen and some hydrocodone. Had to take 2 of each last night. I was 12 on the pain scale. 
It's still there, I feel it. A low dull pain. Tells me I'll be dead in a few hours. Better start the drugs now. 
Speaking of drugs and now... I'm ready for some of my sweet sensimella 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sure did, when I was a kid and my brother and I were exploring an area cleared out for a new house. After that I was sure every tree had them about ready to drop!


 That's kinda terrifying. Just iguanas or snakes too?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2020)

A little bit later than usual for the wake n bake. I had a few errands to run.

Gelato. My favourite dessert.

My bong is embarrassingly dirty so only bud pics today. Haha.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been a rough week. I've had a really bad toothache. Sleeping has been difficult and concentrating on work has been just as trying. Mamashark has some 800mg ibuprofen and some hydrocodone. Had to take 2 of each last night. I was 12 on the pain scale.
> It's still there, I feel it. A low dull pain. Tells me I'll be dead in a few hours. Better start the drugs now.
> Speaking of drugs and now... I'm ready for some of my sweet sensimella
> 
> ...


I don't know if this will help. I had braces when I was a kid and would get bad pain for a day or two after adjustments. A cotton swab drenched in clove oil would numb everything or at least make it tolerable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's kinda terrifying. Just iguanas or snakes too?


It was a little python!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It was a little python!


Nope wouldn't leave the house.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Are they falling dead or just falling?? ...that one looked kinda dead to me


They’re just stunned. They wake up and freak people out after they pick them up lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know if this will help. I had braces when I was a kid and would get bad pain for a day or two after adjustments. A cotton swab drenched in clove oil would numb everything or at least make it tolerable.


I remember my Mom doing that to me when I was a kid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been a rough week. I've had a really bad toothache. Sleeping has been difficult and concentrating on work has been just as trying. Mamashark has some 800mg ibuprofen and some hydrocodone. Had to take 2 of each last night. I was 12 on the pain scale.
> It's still there, I feel it. A low dull pain. Tells me I'll be dead in a few hours. Better start the drugs now.
> Speaking of drugs and now... I'm ready for some of my sweet sensimella
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope wouldn't leave the house.


You don’t want to hear about the sharks then huh?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You don’t want to hear about the sharks then huh?


Sharks don't really bug me much. I spend most of my time at the beach on the sand. In Honolulu you can go out at dusk and see the reef sharks swimming under the docks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sharks don't really bug me much. I spend most of my time at the beach on the sand. In Honolulu you can go out at dusk and see the reef sharks swimming under the docks.


When did you go to Hawaii


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> When did you go to Hawaii


Sept 2019 for our fifth anniversary. Loved it and had a great time, but I started getting homesick after a week and we didn't have weed for ten days.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sharks don't really bug me much. I spend most of my time at the beach on the sand. In Honolulu you can go out at dusk and see the reef sharks swimming under the docks.


I used to spend so much time here in bean point. It was about 3 blocks from our house.
Salty Saul used to live about 5 blocks away.
This is from bean point...






__





The Anna Maria Island Sun Newspaper | Anna Maria Island News | Anna Maria Island Feature Stories






www.amisun.com





You can see our house in this picture.


Great white caught in Anna Maria in the ‘30s


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I used to spend so much time here in bean point. It was about 3 blocks from our house.
> Salty Saul used to live about 5 blocks away.
> This is from bean point...
> View attachment 4771514
> ...


Those are a bit bigger than reef sharks. Do you ever do any of the touristy things there? I've seen videos on the shark encounter glass bottom boat tours in the Keys. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> A little bit later than usual for the wake n bake. I had a few errands to run.
> 
> Gelato. My favourite dessert.
> View attachment 4771480
> My bong is embarrassingly dirty so only bud pics today. Haha.


I miss my gelato so much! It was legit Larry bird. 


SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are a bit bigger than reef sharks. Do you ever do any of the touristy things there? I've seen videos on the shark encounter glass bottom boat tours in the Keys. Looks like a lot of fun.


Sometimes we do. We go to a place called the Sirata on st pete beach and play tourist.
Living here you can get the good rates when there aren’t any tourist.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I miss my gelato so much! It was legit Larry bird.
> View attachment 4771530
> 
> SH420


What are you growing now, sexy dad?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2020)

Morning...and why am I doing awake....heck I dunno....oh that's right $$$$$.....tgif

39F and a wakey........

well so my taco shop owner is taking a few weeks off.......so guess I had to make the taco's this morning.....fine bacon and egg it is....even left a couple for the Mrs wheh she wakes up.....

Coffee is up, nice and hot.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning...and why am I doing awake....heck I dunno....oh that's right $$$$$.....tgif
> 
> 39F and a wakey........
> 
> ...


How dare he!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How dare he!


I know right....sun of a gun ruined my puffy taco fix...tha bastard....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sometimes we do. We go to a place called the Sirata on st pete beach and play tourist.
> Living here you can get the good rates when there aren’t any tourist.


Come down in the off season friends. Can’t beat it. 




__





Beachfront Hotels in St. Pete Beach | Sirata Beach Resort


Book your couples getaway & enjoy spacious accommodations & personalized service at Sirata Beach Resort, a beachfront hotel on St. Pete Beach, Florida.




www.sirata.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I know right....sun of a gun ruined my puffy taco fix...tha bastard....


You’ve piqued my interest in puffy tacos. Going to have to give it a shot. Do you have a good recipe or should I use this








San Antonio Beef Puffy Tacos Recipe


Original tacos were a little different than the U-shaped tortillas invented by entrepreneur Glen Bell of Taco Bell. The real deal begins with a ball of masa flattened into a thin round that's fried to a golden crispness. The masa puffs up a bit, which is how the moniker "puffy taco" came into...




www.myrecipes.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning...and why am I doing awake....heck I dunno....oh that's right $$$$$.....tgif
> 
> 39F and a wakey........
> 
> ...


How’s your Queen doing?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 18, 2020)

Runnin a taco joint eh, bud?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4771537
> Runnin a taco joint eh, bud?


There’s @CunningCanuk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

I just lost my bong. I put it on the floor for some reason. That was a snow bowl


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s your Queen doing?


not bad....still trying to figure out how my name changed last night..

she tends to do that when she's got something on her mind or stressing her out....

in my current puckerie of thoughts I didn't do anything...that I know of....the beer did flow pretty good last night and the space tomatoes were exceptional...hmmm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> not bad....still trying to figure out how my name changed last night..
> 
> she tends to do that when she's got something on her mind or stressing her out....
> 
> in my current puckerie of thoughts I didn't do anything...that I know of....the beer did flow pretty good last night and the space tomatoes were exceptional...hmmm


I can understand that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’ve piqued my interest in puffy tacos. Going to have to give it a shot. Do you have a good recipe or should I use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use that, I usually buy mine to be honest......

I will say this, no matter what restaurant you go in this area, every recipe is different in some way or fashion.....some recipes are handed down by generations......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> use that, I usually buy mine to be honest......
> 
> I will say this, no matter what restaurant you go in this area, every recipe is different in some way or fashion.....some recipes are handed down by generations......


Gonna do it. Oh maybe for Christmas dinner


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sometimes we do. We go to a place called the Sirata on st pete beach and play tourist.
> Living here you can get the good rates when there aren’t any tourist.


I'd be on the beach every day if I lived there. Probably end up looking like that tanning lady from a couple years ago.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be on the beach every day if I lived there. Probably end up looking like that tanning lady from a couple years ago.


I used to. Our beach is about ten miles, driving, to the gulf.


----------



## Queenbee77 (Dec 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning...and why am I doing awake....heck I dunno....oh that's right $$$$$.....tgif
> 
> 39F and a wakey........
> 
> ...


I bet you dont do anything since you brag about it


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> I bet you dont do anything since you brag about it


A wise guy eh?





We know some wise guys.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2020)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> I bet you dont do anything since you brag about it


GTFO
































Bitch


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> I bet you dont do anything since you brag about it


Must’ve got up without baking? Go away ‘tard.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2020)

4:20 perfect wake n bake 
Let's get this shit show rollin

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> 4:20 perfect wake n bake
> Let's get this shit show rollin
> 
> SH420


Ready and gooooo

chem dog today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Whatch doing sexy? Of course I’m talking to you @shrxhky420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2020)

Okas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2020)

Not much. I might actually get on line and get some work done. It's been really crazy busy for us with no end in sight. I have a butt load of work to do.  

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not much. I might actually get on line and get some work done. It's been really crazy busy for us with no end in sight. I have a butt load of work to do.
> 
> SH420


Overtime or comptime?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2020)

It is the weekend and he is talking about work


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is the weekend View attachment 4772299and he is talking about work


I know right


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Overtime or comptime?


Nope, salary. I'm already working 10-12 hour days as is my coworker. 
My coworker and I are actually good at what we do. Our division does 3-4xs the volume of other sites. 1 site does less than a million a month and has 5 buyers, we do 4 million + and there's 2 of us. We keep bitching at the boss we need more help. Hell I'm pushing for more money.
I'll make close to 100k for the year so I can't complain too much.... actually yes I can. I'm fucking way too busy!

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2020)

Sounds like you need a break from it all you are upas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nope, salary. I'm already working 10-12 hour days as is my coworker.
> My coworker and I are actually good at what we do. Our division does 3-4xs the volume of other sites. 1 site does less than a million a month and has 5 buyers, we do 4 million + and there's 2 of us. We keep bitching at the boss we need more help. Hell I'm pushing for more money.
> I'll make close to 100k for the year so I can't complain too much.... actually yes I can. I'm fucking way too busy!
> 
> SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like you need a break from it all you are upView attachment 4772320as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Thanks Jeff. You're right, I need a little time off. Let's keep smoking! Maybe I'll get a case of the fuckits and not do anything.
   

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks Jeff. You're right, I need a little time off. Let's keep smoking! Maybe I'll get a case of the fuckits and not do anything.
> 
> 
> SH420


Here hit this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

@shrxhky420 where’s mama?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 where’s mama?


She's sleeping. She does better than I do when it comes to sleep. It's only 5am on my side of town. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 where’s mama?


How's Barbie doing? Poor girl.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's Barbie doing? Poor girl.
> 
> SH420


She’s turning the corner on the bronchitis I believe! Thanks for asking


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Well


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

I fell back asleep!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2020)

Well then here


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 19, 2020)

It started with the wake and bake , now I feeeel alright. So c'mon! Lets get started..


----------



## solakani (Dec 19, 2020)

Tangerine Dream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> I bet you dont do anything since you brag about it


You got something to say?


I'LL wait...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sup! How you doin @mysunnyboy I'm ready...you ready?
> View attachment 4771444


R.I.P. little blue


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> R.I.P. little blue


Gravity?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gravity?


+ Italian wife talking with her hands


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> + Italian wife talking with her hands


It’s like this favorite drinking glass that I had for a long time, until I didn’t.


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s like this favorite drinking glass that I had for a long time, until I didn’t.


My favorite non stick pan is rapidly loosing it's non.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s like this favorite drinking glass that I had for a long time, until I didn’t.


She didn't mean it....feels bad....but she got it for me and now I have a reason to get a new one. It wasn't my favorite but a good size that was somewhat always there.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> My favorite non stick pan is rapidly loosing it's non.


I’ve never had luck with nonstick. Durability as well as releasing a scrambled egg never really met the hype.

About a decade ago a friend taught me how to season a metal pan. Hers was cast iron. Mine was anodized aluminum, and it easily seasoned up to the skating-eggs criterion.

I have a steel pan now which seasons up like the others. Once I learned the trick, I left nonstick behind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve never had luck with nonstick. Durability as well as releasing a scrambled egg never really met the hype.
> 
> About a decade ago a friend taught me about how to season a metal pan. Hers was cast iron. Mine was anodized aluminum, and it easily seasoned up to the skating-eggs criterion.
> 
> I have a steel pan now which seasons up like the others. Once I learned the trick, I left nonstick behind.


I do love cast but I do also have a small nonstick just for sunny side up or over easy eggs. I can get crispy buttery edges with perfect runny yolks.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I do love cast but I do also have a small nonstick just for sunny side up or over easy eggs. I can get crispy buttery edges with perfect runny yolks.


Nice! I lucked into a copper omelet pan in the 80s, and it gets used for One Thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! I lucked into a copper omelet pan in the 80s, and it gets used for One Thing.


Never used copper. That should work great though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve never had luck with nonstick. Durability as well as releasing a scrambled egg never really met the hype.
> 
> About a decade ago a friend taught me how to season a metal pan. Hers was cast iron. Mine was anodized aluminum, and it easily seasoned up to the skating-eggs criterion.
> 
> I have a steel pan now which seasons up like the others. Once I learned the trick, I left nonstick behind.


How? I just bought one 
Btw I’m about to pass out so I’ll check you guys for wake and bake, be there or be square.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never used copper. That should work great though.


It was lined with nickel, very durable but seasoned slowly.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How? I just bought one
> Btw I’m about to pass out so I’ll check you guys for wake and bake, be there or be square.


I put a teaspoon of tallow in it, set it on high, and heat it past 500 (ir thermometer) while using a scrap of paper towel and some tweezers to keep the oil moving.
Cool down, wipe excess oil out, fry egg ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I put a teaspoon of tallow in it, set it on high, and heat it past 500 (ir thermometer) while using a scrap of paper towel and some tweezers to keep the oil moving.
> Cool down, wipe excess oil out, fry egg ...
> 
> View attachment 4772924


Never heard tallow being used .....why?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard tallow being used .....why?


Two reasons.
“High smoke point” is the one that sounds good.
But the real deal is I have it abundantly on hand.
Lard works too. High smoke point, don’t’cha know.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Two reasons.
> “High smoke point” is the one that sounds good.
> But the real deal is I have it abundantly on hand.
> Lard works too. High smoke point, don’t’cha know.


Corollary: I only use naturally saturated fat. This means lard or tallow. Butter has a low smoke point.
Vegetable oils contain a variably large degree of unsaturation. At pan-seasoning temperatures they turn to thick varnish. I have not given coconut oil a try.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Corollary: I only use naturally saturated fat. This means lard or tallow. Butter has a low smoke point.
> Vegetable oils contain a variably large degrees if unsaturation. At pan-seasoning temperatures they turn to thick varnish. I have not given coconut oil a try.


Bacon good?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bacon good?


the Crispy Side is strong in this one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

I just woke up!
Anyone still here? I’ve got Clementine  
oooooooooo oooooooo got my gpen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Late start today


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 20, 2020)

I miss the wake n bakes....I have been smoking cigs and pot heavily for so long that my lungs def cannot handle cannabis first thing in the morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Well then here a bud to get you started as always thank you for your time


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then here a bud to get you started View attachment 4773273as always thank you for your time


MacFarlane figure?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Late start today


Yeah buddy I slept 10 hours! I’m kinda still in shock


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes it is


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> I miss the wake n bakes....I have been smoking cigs and pot heavily for so long that my lungs def cannot handle cannabis first thing in the morning.


Quit smoking cigarettes would be my suggestion lol easy to say right? I quit 10 years ago so I could smoke more weed


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just woke up!
> Anyone still here? I’ve got Clementine
> oooooooooo oooooooo got my gpen


Be right there.


----------



## solakani (Dec 20, 2020)

Northern Lights kief


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

solakani said:


> Northern Lights kief


And goooood morning to you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Quit smoking cigarettes would be my suggestion lol easy to say right? I quit 10 years ago so I could smoke more weed


Quit 20 years ago about a year after my daughter was born. I'd say I had an addictive personality. I was at 2 packs a day when I quit. I'd say I smoke about that in weed on a daily. Lol

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm here!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

@shrxhky420 so did you call it a fuck work day yesterday or what?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm here!
> View attachment 4773305


Did you get another chillum yet?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 so did you call it a fuck work day yesterday or what?


 


I hate myself for not working but fuck it! I do enough as is. I'll take the heat, won't be the 1st time. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you get another chillum yet?


Not yet, that's just a different one I had.



shrxhky420 said:


> I hate myself for not working but fuck it! I do enough as is. I'll take the heat, won't be the 1st time.
> 
> 
> SH420



Yeah bud you need a day too. Nothing good happens if you never recharge the batteries.


----------



## solakani (Dec 20, 2020)

I do not combustion as much now. Buddies got copd. Out of old habit, still call vapor... smoke. Brain octane infused cannaoil.


----------



## solakani (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And goooood morning to you


Good morning everyone. Don't mind me. Not trying to be rude. My meerschaum calabash was gifted to me. Precious pipe dreams of temple ball, Nepalese fingers and today kief from my trim bin. Enjoy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

solakani said:


> Good morning everyone. Don't mind me. Not trying to be rude. My meerschaum calabash was gifted to me. Precious pipe dreams of temple ball, Nepalese fingers and today kief from my trim bin. Enjoy.


Nice pipe indeed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

@DarkWeb did you say your wife was italiano? With the swinging arms and all when speaking? My niece’s Cuban girlfriend is the same way. She can’t talk if her hands are busy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @DarkWeb did you say your wife was italiano? With the swinging arms and all when speaking? My niece’s Cuban girlfriend is the same way. She can’t talk if her hands are busy.


@mysunnyboy Italian and Puerto Rican......it's a hot mix!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy Italian and Puerto Rican......it's a hot mix!


oooooo oooooo give me that italirican


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Come down in the off season friends. Can’t beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should have a get together here




__





What's Happening | Blog| Sirata Beach Resort


Check out the Sirata Resort's calendar of events to see what is happening at Sirata.




www.sirata.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We should have a get together here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was checking that place out when you first posted it. Looks like a blast. Food looks good to


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

Sunday morning bake....Now time for some blueberry pancakes, before I begin day 4 of snow shoveling...up on the roof today.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Sunday morning bake....Now time for some blueberry pancakes, before I begin day 4 of snow shoveling...up on the roof today.


Happy face, because then I'm done!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Sunday morning bake....Now time for some blueberry pancakes, before I begin day 4 of snow shoveling...up on the roof today.


At least you got blueberry pancakes! Yum, yummy! 
Good luck out there and be careful! Snow can be scary 



SH420


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> At least you got blueberry pancakes! Yum, yummy!
> Good luck out there and be careful! Snow can be scary
> 
> View attachment 4773364
> ...


Yeah this storm took every ounce of my energy on Thursday, and scary it was!!









Binghamton buried under more than 3 feet of snow: A new record (see photos)


At least two locations have reported more than 40 inches of snow.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was checking that place out when you first posted it. Looks like a blast. Food looks good to


And the best thing is you don’t have to go anywhere. There are also grills if you want to cook your own food.
I smoke dope everywhere there


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah this storm took every ounce of my energy on Thursday, and scary it was!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah my back is fucked


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah my back is fucked


You have kids, strap them to a shovel and put their Christmas presents at the end of the driveway.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 20, 2020)

Rise and shine with a wake and bake . Today is a new day, forget yesterdays troubles. Find peace today  watching my grow from the kitchen with baby monitors. Stay classy


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 20, 2020)

So glad we just got heavy rain and some slush coming down. I wanted snow, but i forget im out of shape and would probably be gasping for air while shoveling lol, no thx


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

I just looked outside while making pancakes and there is a ringneck pheasant on my back patio looking around. I've been scattering bread crumbs out there for the birds. I flipped him a blueberry pancake and he should be a happy camper


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 20, 2020)

damn elf always getting into shit!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just looked outside while making pancakes and there is a ringneck pheasant on my back patio looking around. I've been scattering bread crumbs out there for the birds. I flipped him a blueberry pancake and he should be a happy camperView attachment 4773442


Looks like he left you a gift as thanks .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Elf be dealt with as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

And she has back-up you are two behind @Crazy _Ace420 as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

I’ll play but you’re going to regret it...

oooooooooooo give me that medicine


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll play but you’re going to regret it...
> 
> oooooooooooo give me that medicine
> 
> View attachment 4773546


I think I want a new bong.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I want a new bong.


I love mine. Beaker, American glass and about 14”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Where’s everyone? I’m watching cartoons, smoking and drinking coffee on a Monday morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’s everyone? I’m watching cartoons, smoking and drinking coffee on a Monday morning


I should go check the fire...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I should go check the fire...


Fire it up dad


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

What cartoons? @mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What cartoons? @mysunnyboy


Looney tunes on YouTube. There are 10hrs on there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Looney tunes on YouTube. There are 10hrs on there!


Nice! Most of the new cartoons just aren't the same.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


How was your weekend gorgeous?


DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Most of the new cartoons just aren't the same.


Ain’t that the truth. I love adult swim cartoons.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How was your weekend gorgeous?
> 
> Ain’t that the truth. I love adult swim cartoons.


Me too! Gotta check out "Big Mouth" on netflix. It's funny as hell


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Me too! Gotta check out "Big Mouth" on netflix. It's funny as hell


That looks good, thanks. Did you ever watch Dr. Katz?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That looks good, thanks. Did you ever watch Dr. Katz?


Holy throw back! That was a good one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How was your weekend gorgeous?


I overindulged on wine Friday night and wasn't feeling great on Saturday. I tied many knots yesterday. Using the punch versus drilling didn't make much difference. My fingers are too sore to roll a joint.... vape it is!

Lockdown is being extended to the entire province, rumor has it another 28 days. 

How was your weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That looks good, thanks. Did you ever watch Dr. Katz?


Remember this?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I overindulged on wine Friday night and wasn't feeling great on Saturday. I tied many knots yesterday. Using the punch versus drilling didn't make much difference. My fingers are too sore to roll a joint.... vape it is!
> 
> Lockdown is being extended to the entire province, rumor has it another 28 days.
> 
> ...


Holy shit! That’s fuckn beautiful.

It was kinda good. I did too much but I think my new meds are helping, THANK GOD


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Remember this?


hehehe yes

“I’ll take all ya sons of bitches with me when I go”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Holy shit! That’s fuckn beautiful.
> 
> It was kinda good. I did too much but I think my new meds are helping, THANK GOD


That's great news! I saw you posted that you got a full night sleep too. How's Barbie doing with the bronchitis?

Thanks I'm pretty proud of this one. Last time the three areas weren't perfectly symmetrical and one of the brace bars were off by a couple degrees. I know it didn't make any difference, but it drove me nuts every time I saw it. 

Toking on chocolate mint og this morning. This stuff is weird. If I smoke a joint it's no problem but I cough my head off when I vape it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's great news! I saw you posted that you got a full night sleep too. How's Barbie doing with the bronchitis?
> 
> Thanks I'm pretty proud of this one. Last time the three areas weren't perfectly symmetrical and one of the brace bars were off by a couple degrees. I know it didn't make any difference, but it drove me nuts every time I saw it.
> 
> Toking on chocolate mint og this morning. This stuff is weird. If I smoke a joint it's no problem but I cough my head off when I vape it.


I liked that chocolate mint. I think I just bonged it. Tasty tho.

She’s about the same, thanks for asking. She hasn’t been able to sleep too well at all. She also threw her back out coughing. Pulled a muscle I think.

I don’t know why but her tumor has been a real asshole since she’s been sick. She’s been grounded to her couch a lot lately lol. I got winobarbie a blanket with her tumor’s picture on it for Christmas. I think she’ll like it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Morning. Since I slacked off the other day I was up and at 'em this morning. Started shooting off emails at 5.
Can't believe it's already after 6:30

SH420


----------



## solakani (Dec 21, 2020)

R-e-s-p-e-c-t. My wife is such a bad cook... at our house, we pray after a meal. RIP Jacob Rodney Cohen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2020)

Morning

Coffee is up for those who need warm ups....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2020)

Good morning, 3am camp coffee  Is ready.
Enjoy your day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m up, I’m up


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey look it's snowing! I'll let the fire cool off so I can shovel it out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I liked that chocolate mint. I think I just bonged it. Tasty tho.
> 
> She’s about the same, thanks for asking. She hasn’t been able to sleep too well at all. She also threw her back out coughing. Pulled a muscle I think.
> 
> I don’t know why but her tumor has been a real asshole since she’s been sick. She’s been grounded to her couch a lot lately lol. I got winobarbie a blanket with her tumor’s picture on it for Christmas. I think she’ll like it.


That sucks, sorry  A friend of mine broke her clavicle in a bike crash and her husband had a top made with the x-ray printed on it.

A friend dropped off a christmas card with a few grams of mimosa. Puffing on that this morning. Such a weird flavor like orange juice after you brush your teeth.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks, sorry  A friend of mine broke her clavicle in a bike crash and her husband had a top made with the x-ray printed on it.
> 
> A friend dropped off a christmas card with a few grams of mimosa. Puffing on that this morning. Such a weird flavor like orange juice after you brush your teeth.


I’m thinking of a tattoo of my arm on my arm lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m thinking of a tattoo of my arm on my arm lol


That's dark, love it. Do you know a good artist?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

When my dad retired he started thinking more about his health and lost a bunch of weight, close to 40 lbs. When anyone asks him how he lost the weight he tells them cancer. Probably not the PC answer but the reaction made me laugh every time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's dark, love it. Do you know a good artist?


Nope but I’ve been investigating. I’ve been to a few and of course I’ve gotta be done with the surgeries on it so I may have to wait a bit.
I like this one too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When my dad retired he started thinking more about his health and lost a bunch of weight, close to 40 lbs. When anyone asks him how he lost the weight he tells them cancer. Probably not the PC answer but the reaction made me laugh every time.


My dad is going on a diet. Christmas is his bday and he’ll be 76. I hope he can. He’s busy as a bee, he just loves to eat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

My dad lost about 20#s with covid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My dad lost about 20#s with covid.


Not the recommended way!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nope but I’ve been investigating. I’ve been to a few and of course I’ve gotta be done with the surgeries on it so I may have to wait a bit.
> I like this one tooView attachment 4774968


I've come around to sleeves on women, it's a lot more feminine than an x-ray and probably do a better job covering the scars. 



mysunnyboy said:


> My dad is going on a diet. Christmas is his bday and he’ll be 76. I hope he can. He’s busy as a bee, he just loves to eat.


Are you going to get to see him over the holidays? I think it's just going to be the two of us again this year. 



DarkWeb said:


> My dad lost about 20#s with covid.


I found it during covid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've come around to sleeves on women, it's a lot more feminine than an x-ray and probably do a better job covering the scars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope  just us. They’re idiots. Going to my 52 year old brother’s house with his wife. She’s a business manager for an assisted living facility. My aunt is the ED there too. So there will be my mother, father, his wife, my brother and his wife and his daughter and her gf come from Miami and my nephew who is a master plumber in Bradenton. Let’s see how many households is that? 5, idiots


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Something like this maybe, @shrxhky420 likes it. You’ve seen my arm @Laughing Grass I think it’ll work.


----------



## solakani (Dec 22, 2020)

Good morning. Baked on limonene terps. Thinking of temporary 5 x 2.5 tats made from photo of my AK47 flower. Only 2 bucks each fidy min.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I liked that chocolate mint. I think I just bonged it. Tasty tho.
> 
> She’s about the same, thanks for asking. She hasn’t been able to sleep too well at all. She also threw her back out coughing. Pulled a muscle I think.
> 
> I don’t know why but her tumor has been a real asshole since she’s been sick. She’s been grounded to her couch a lot lately lol. I got winobarbie a blanket with her tumor’s picture on it for Christmas. I think she’ll like it.


When I was a kid, my mom cracked a rib from coughing, while she had whooping cough. Crazy shit!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> When I was a kid, my mom cracked a rib from coughing, while she had whooping cough. Crazy shit!!!


Totally believe that.

The mrs is a trooper, keeps smoking weed, I raised her well


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

I've rebroke ribs before. 

I'm dealing with a rib now. I keep some firewood in a garbage can and leaned in to get a piece on the bottom.....I felt it and stopped.....I thought I was gonna be fine. I took a pain killer Sunday because my back was hurting......I think it's more my rib in the back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nope  just us. They’re idiots. Going to my 52 year old brother’s house with his wife. She’s a business manager for an assisted living facility. My aunt is the ED there too. So there will be my mother, father, his wife, my brother and his wife and his daughter and her gf come from Miami and my nephew who is a master plumber in Bradenton. Let’s see how many households is that? 5, idiots


Wow that's way too many, but I can totally understand people's desire to be together. We still haven't figured out christmas. We all gathered at my parents for christmas every year. It's all I've known. Last year they decided to be snow birds and it was too late for us to make alternate plans. I thought we'd get together this year but lockdown starts on the 24th 



mysunnyboy said:


> Something like this maybe, @shrxhky420 likes it. You’ve seen my arm @Laughing Grass I think it’ll work.View attachment 4774988


That one is pretty. Personally I like it better than the entire sleeve.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's way too many, but I can totally understand people's desire to be together. We still haven't figured out christmas. We all gathered at my parents for christmas every year. It's all I've known. Last year they decided to be snow birds and it was too late for us to make alternate plans. I thought we'd get together this year but lockdown starts on the 24th
> 
> 
> 
> That one is pretty. Personally I like it better than the entire sleeve.


I guess after going to different places on Christmas for so many years, my family, her family, friends, etc., it’s nice to stay at home by ourselves.

I knew you would


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

Morning.....

Just got to the shop....

Coffee is fresh and hot......those who need a refill....working on my second cup...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning.....
> 
> Just got to the shop....
> 
> Coffee is fresh and hot......those who need a refill....working on my second cup...


5th here weeeeeeee


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've rebroke ribs before.
> 
> I'm dealing with a rib now. I keep some firewood in a garbage can and leaned in to get a piece on the bottom.....I felt it and stopped.....I thought I was gonna be fine. I took a pain killer Sunday because my back was hurting......I think it's more my rib in the back


I laugh because I fucked up my ribs dumpster diving. 

Anyway, I hope you feel better bro.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I laugh because I fucked up my ribs dumpster diving.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you feel better bro.
> 
> SH420


Thanks man. I've messed up my ribs too many times....it happens easy now.

I once had the "dear penthouse" kinda rebroke ribs! That was awesome but painful


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I laugh because I fucked up my ribs dumpster diving.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you feel better bro.
> 
> SH420


What was ya looking for little brother?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What was ya looking for little brother?


Lunch...





__





What did you accomplish today?


Well I put 7 items on EBay last Saturday....I withdrew one when I noticed it was damaged, and they withdrew one for it being a weapon...so 5 left and 3 have bids and will sell. We'll see what's leftover after they take all their fees. It is kind of fun...especially when something skyrockets in...



www.rollitup.org





SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I’m getting dementia


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> When I was a kid, my mom cracked a rib from coughing, while she had whooping cough. Crazy shit!!!


I believe it. People dont consider the dangers from constantly coughing and choking after their weed tokes all day long.
Im starting to get a hernia in my abs from coughing! If i cough with too much abdominal convulsion, my intestines spasm into an almost charlie horsing tension


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2020)

good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI1EVAYHVLm/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

Took a double dose of benadryl last night, smoked too much trainwreck then passed out on the sofa watching christmas movies. I hate that feeling when you wake up and have no idea where you are for a few seconds. 

Back to indica this morning, sativa is too crazy for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took a double dose of benadryl last night, smoked too much trainwreck then passed out on the sofa watching christmas movies. I hate that feeling when you wake up and have no idea where you are for a few seconds.
> 
> Back to indica this morning, sativa is too crazy for me.


Benadryl?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Benadryl?


@curious2garden suggested it. It helps control the anxiety that some people get when smoking sativas. Works like a charm but makes you sleepy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## solakani (Dec 23, 2020)

Clean glass always hit me harder. Baked on goofy packed bowl of Blueberry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Breakfast of champions  View attachment 4775932


You must have an iron stomach.

Whatcha smoking this morning?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must have an iron stomach.
> 
> Whatcha smoking this morning?


Kinda, the ulcers just don’t bother me much. I take that handful twice a day lol...something has to work right?

Snow temple, chopped it with the Stilton. Was a small plant. I don’t know why I didn’t transplant it, must’ve been a good reason.

What about you guys?

I like trainwreck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Kinda, the ulcers just don’t bother me much. I take that handful twice a day lol...something has to work right?
> 
> Snow temple, chopped it with the Stilton. Was a small plant. I don’t know why I didn’t transplant it, must’ve been a good reason.
> 
> ...


Does weed interact with your meds at all? I don't think I've had snow temple before. The trainwreck was a lot heavier than I expected. I'm used to sativas being more cerebral. I'm vaping northern lights from my first grow this morning, it's a mellow buzz that doesn't last too long.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does weed interact with your meds at all? I don't think I've had snow temple before. The trainwreck was a lot heavier than I expected. I'm used to sativas being more cerebral. I'm vaping northern lights from my first grow this morning, it's a mellow buzz that doesn't last too long.


I don’t think so, all my drs know I smoke cause I’ve got a medical marijuana card. I heard a long time ago that it interacts with thyroid medication but I don’t think it does. I can tell if I miss those pills, I get really bad chest pains.

Snow temple is good, @cannabineer favorite I believe.

Sativa feva ooooooo oooooo give me my medicine


----------



## solakani (Dec 23, 2020)

CBD oil and if I get the munchies... vanilla yogurt with raspberry.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

solakani said:


> CBD oil and if I get the munchies... vanilla yogurt with raspberry.


Yummy


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 23, 2020)

Good morning RIU members and friends...and a Happy Wake n Bake 2u  ...this morning we're having Columbian coffee, Hazelnut Creamer, and Honey...Cali Orange for the Cannabis...she's fire...the Mushrooms are Amazonians and I'm not taking them at 1030am in the morning they're just there for the pic...I like to save all the ones that are grown together at the base or cap...the ones grown together at the caps are Penis Envy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Good morning RIU members and friends...and a Happy Wake n Bake 2u  ...this morning we're having Columbian coffee, Hazelnut Creamer, and Honey...Cali Orange for the Cannabis...she's fire...the Mushrooms are Amazonians and I'm not taking them at 1030am in the morning they're just there for the pic...I like to save all the ones that are grown together at the base or cap...the ones grown together at the caps are Penis EnvyView attachment 4775987View attachment 4775989View attachment 4775992View attachment 4775993View attachment 4775998


Oh shit, penises lol @neosapien @shrxhky420 @tyler.durden so early for penis talk but I’d eat those shrooms for breakfast!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Wake up babies, it’s almost Christmas Day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2020)

Good morning.


----------



## solakani (Dec 24, 2020)

Baked on blueberry with cup of java


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m baking


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Good mornin wake and bakers. If you are wondering what to get me for xmas , I wear a size ounce in weed. Thx lol . Merry Christmas eve everyone


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Good mornin wake and bakers. If you are wondering what to get me for xmas , I wear a size ounce in weed. Thx lol . Merry Christmas eve everyone


Merry Christmas 
I’m a double ounce, I gained a couple of pounds during lockdown


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas wake and bake with blue dream crumble 

Woke up to the dog licking me again and three cats staring at us. Guess what? They tore into their Christmas presents, which where treats and catnip. There was wrapping paper and plastic package all over the livingroom. It was great.

Wishing you all the best always. Stay safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## solakani (Dec 25, 2020)

What I got. Pink Kush gift.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

I moved on to a snow temple cone


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Cripp-Mass! Don’t let Santa fool u he was a Cripp; he busts his walk on ur roof b4 dropping presents and then jacks all ur cookies. Don’t believe me, ask Snoop


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Merry Cripp-Mass! Don’t let Santa fool u he was a Cripp; he busts his walk on ur roof b4 dropping presents and then jacks all ur cookies. Don’t believe me, ask Snoop


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Merry Christmas wake and bake with blue dream crumble
> 
> Woke up to the dog licking me again and three cats staring at us. Guess what? They tore into their Christmas presents, which where treats and catnip. There was wrapping paper and plastic package all over the livingroom. It was great.
> 
> Wishing you all the best always. Stay safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Merry Christmas darlin’ We got our white Christmas after all.


Christmas breakfast


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Merry Christmas darlin’ We got our white Christmas after all.
> View attachment 4777490
> 
> Christmas breakfast
> ...


I’ll be right over


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas fellow wake n bakers.
Thanks for being there for me every morning. I love you guys and girls, yes you!







I got an early present. That ash catcher I was wanting, I got it. A little big for the piece I've been using, buuuut....
Not too big for the one Santa brought me  (still sitting under the tree). 

SH420


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas my fellow pot growers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Merry Christmas fellow wake n bakers.
> Thanks for being there for me every morning. I love you guys and girls, yes you!
> 
> 
> ...


I love you brother


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 25, 2020)

Kiki says Merry Christmas too...its a Catnip buffet this morning for her so it's her Wake n Bake   
New scissors


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2020)

My new piece and my already used ash catcher 



SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My new piece and my already used ash catcher
> 
> View attachment 4777618View attachment 4777619View attachment 4777620
> 
> SH420


Gorgeous


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone! Been a busy night and morning........we're exhausted lol 

Love you all


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My new piece and my already used ash catcher
> 
> View attachment 4777618View attachment 4777619View attachment 4777620
> 
> SH420


Jealous   ...ha...that's nice


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Gorgeous


Mamashark approved!



MY OWN DANK said:


> Jealous   ...ha...that's nice


Thanks. No need to be green, I'll share. 

Hits like a champ. Just took my 1st hit and got light headed. 
Round 2. Wonder if I can make it a few more...






SH420


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark approved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...yeah ima need to grab be another small bong...definitely get ya there quicker  ...have a good one my man n Merry Christmas...1st white Christmas we've had here in many years


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2020)

Coffee is up, so are the space tomatoes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

Whomever asked for cold weather, I’m kicking your ass because it’s 28!
Can’t wake, wrapped in my new blanket, but let’s bake anyway.
Apple Jacks and black jack


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

LOL oh wait it's Saturday........thought it said morning not Monday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


It’s Boxing Day! Happy put up your presents day @Laughing Grass 

Turn up the heat dad


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL oh wait it's Saturday........thought it said morning not Monday.


Didn’t want to ask you and make you look like a stoner or anything *giggles


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Didn’t want to ask you and make you look like a stoner or anything *giggles
> 
> View attachment 4778361


LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Doin keef topped bowls today . Happy Saturday y'all


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2020)

morning..


----------



## solakani (Dec 26, 2020)

Peace. Blackberry with orange punch.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Who wants to wake and bake on a beach paradise? I wish this was me lol... Happy Sunday everyone, stay calm and find peace


----------



## solakani (Dec 27, 2020)

Faith. On a one day t-break.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m here! I made it...
I took a t break once. Last night, 12 hours. It wasn’t pretty


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Im about to have a forced t-break if my boy doesn't holler at me today  
Bout to smoke res , pray for me lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Im about to have a forced t-break if my boy doesn't holler at me today
> Bout to smoke res , pray for me lol


I’m medical too so I rarely run out. 
Here hit this...


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Holy shit , just scraped the lid of my grinder. Been using it for 10-15yrs and never touched it. Im wrecked


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Holy shit , just scraped the lid of my grinder. Been using it for 10-15yrs and never touched it. Im wrecked


Yeah how did that thing spin?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah how did that thing spin?


Barely lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Barely lol


LOL Got at least a few days of great hash in that lid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Got at least a few days of great hash in that lid.


That’s where he is now, in hashlandia


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Haha it hits really good. Just a couple rips got me dazed. Come on weed man hit me back today lol. My boy gets some bomb medical where he's at , Here is a nug from the last oz


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Haha it hits really good. Just a couple rips got me dazed. Come on weed man hit me back today lol. My boy gets some bomb medical where he's at , Here is a nug from the last oz







SH420


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2020)

I was devastated this morning....NO funnies in the on-line newspaper! How dare they?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was devastated this morning....NO funnies in the on-line newspaper! How dare they?!


And that's why you came here!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And that's why you came here!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Smoking lemon stilton with clementine oil. Citrusy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

What are you doing today @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What are you doing today @DarkWeb


Last few days have been way off......long nights and not good sleep. My wife and I are still contemplating eggs benedict with the Xmas ham.......but neither one of us are getting up out of our seats lol even had a coffee  it snowed this am and now it's sunny  what are you up to @mysunnyboy?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Last few days have been way off......long nights and not good sleep. My wife and I are still contemplating eggs benedict with the Xmas ham.......but neither one of us are getting up out of our seats lol even had a coffee  it snowed this am and now it's sunny  what are you up to @mysunnyboy?


Electric and water just came on. Just had the well and pump changed out. yay


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Electric and water just came on. Just had the well and pump changed out. yay


Shower time!!!!

LOL I was in the shower once when the pump died  When I was rinsing shampoo from my hair.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shower time!!!!
> 
> LOL I was in the shower once when the pump died  When I was rinsing shampoo from my hair.


Oh no! I do the hair first just for that very reason


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh no! I do the hair first just for that very reason


Priorities.

I know some folks that always eat dessert first.
Just to be sure there is room for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh no! I do the hair first just for that very reason


Haha well always wash top - down just like a car......cracks stay clean that way  

lol I remember trying to get all the water out of the shower wand just to get all the bubbles off my face. So happy I was renting at the time and it wasn't my $900 bill


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha well always wash top - down just like a car......cracks stay clean that way
> 
> lol I remember trying to get all the water out of the shower wand just to get all the bubbles off my face. So happy I was renting at the time and it wasn't my $900 bill


Was ONLY $1350 today lol fuckit at least it’s done 

I want to be on a hot beach in warm water somewhere. Like right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Was ONLY $1350 today lol fuckit at least it’s done
> 
> I want to be on a hot beach in warm water somewhere. Like right now


 mmmmm eating Nacho's on the beach under an umbrella with a pornstar and my wife down in fl.......I'll have to tell you that story one day 

Here's a perfect vid


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shower time!!!!
> 
> LOL I was in the shower once when the pump died  When I was rinsing shampoo from my hair.


One of first rentals in a haunted house on lake Minnetonka, didn't know about pilot lights going out on 50 yo water heaters. First grow right next to it. 3 weeks left flower. -20f out and only warmed to + - 60f inside. And then you forget a towel... and I had to drive to the city's with a broken heater in my Jimmy, iced over windows driving down 494 with my head out the window, 6am, morning rush hour. Good times


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

Love this song


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2020)

Took the Christmas tree down yesterday and finished cleaning up the decorations and lights today. 

Baileys bottles are empty, I guess the holidays are over


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

JEFF wake up!
How’s that morphine?
@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took the Christmas tree down yesterday and finished cleaning up the decorations and lights today.
> 
> Baileys bottles are empty, I guess the holidays are over


Wait what?! Um nooooo


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took the Christmas tree down yesterday and finished cleaning up the decorations and lights today.
> 
> Baileys bottles are empty, I guess the holidays are over


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wait what?! Um nooooo


it sucked anyway. Good riddance!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm up and home and smoking f*ck that shit they wanted to give me oxy should have seen them when I said no man it's nuts how medical professionals respon to some that wants no part of their drugs O yeah I wish 4 mm of moraine could put me in that place thanks for the shout out @mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm up and home and smoking View attachment 4779532f*ck that shit they wanted to give me oxy should have seen them when I said no man it's nuts how medical professionals respon to some that wants no part of their drugs O yeah I wish 4 mm of moraine could put me in that place thanks for the shout out @mysunnyboy


I hear ya hear ya hear ya.

Sooooo glad you’re home.

As you were soldier


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


IKR!


Laughing Grass said:


> it sucked anyway. Good riddance!


CHRISTMAS 2021
BE THERE BE THERE BE THERE


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 27, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm up and home and smoking View attachment 4779532f*ck that shit they wanted to give me oxy should have seen them when I said no man it's nuts how medical professionals respon to some that wants no part of their drugs O yeah I wish 4 mm of moraine could put me in that place thanks for the shout out @mysunnyboy


Just a broken finger? If you are female put a cast on it. If you are male rub some dirt on it and make a fist every 30 seconds for 7 days. If you are male or female ill take those oxys. . Joking


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Just a broken finger? If you are female put a cast on it. If you are male rub some dirt on it and make a fist every 30 seconds for 7 days. If you are male or female ill take those oxys. . Joking


HAHAHA
YOU SOAK IT IN CIDER


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAHAHA
> YOU SOAK IT IN CIDER


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4779542


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4779542


Ummm do I need to text you about the birds and the bees baby


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAHAHA
> YOU SOAK IT *INSIDE HER*


fify


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


Face palm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


You’ve got the pictures, post ‘em LOL


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’ve got the pictures, post ‘em LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


>


I suspect boredom. A safer activity


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Ron and Carl moved in next door. I still don’t have to worry about peepers lol


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’ve got the pictures, post ‘em LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ummm do I need to text you about the birds and the bees baby


I’m confident I have the basics. Birds are usually much better eating.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m confident I have the basics. Birds are usually much better eating.


Yeah but the bee poop is great on a biscuit


----------



## ChainSmoking (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm sorry to Bogard your thread, but has anyone had any contact with @roofwayne?


mysunnyboy said:


> I miss roofwayne


Has anyone had any contact with them on where they all ended up? I need to get ahold of RW, he's holding a project 0f mine for me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

ChainSmoking said:


> I'm sorry to Bogard your thread, but has anyone had any contact with @roofwayne?
> 
> Has anyone had any contact with them on where they all ended up? I need to get ahold of RW, he's holding a project 0f mine for me.


No but I wish I knew.


----------



## ChainSmoking (Dec 27, 2020)

I helped found that site, and I'm making a return and looking for my fam.

Sorry to Bogard your thread. I cant wait to have such beautiful ladies in my home again! Great job on your grow!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

ChainSmoking said:


> I helped found that site, and I'm making a return and looking for my fam.
> 
> Sorry to Bogard your thread. I cant wait to have such beautiful ladies in my home again! Great job on your grow!


Thanks for the cup


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2020)

ChainSmoking said:


> I helped found that site, and I'm making a return and looking for my fam.
> 
> Sorry to Bogard your thread. I cant wait to have such beautiful ladies in my home again! Great job on your grow!


Can I ask, who were you over there? Do you know about Llama? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can I ask, who were you over there? Do you know about Llama?
> 
> SH420


What about Llama


----------



## ChainSmoking (Dec 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can I ask, who were you over there? Do you know about Llama?
> 
> SH420


I remember Llama for sure! As for anything recent no, that's why I was trying to catch up with them all again. Its been so long I don't even remember why we left here.


----------



## ChainSmoking (Dec 27, 2020)

Chain. Thats the name I cut it down to, I stopped growing due to some life changes after about a year or two of that site, would have been 2013ish. So yeah it been awhile for me


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2020)

ChainSmoking said:


> I remember Llama for sure! As for anything recent no, that's why I was trying to catch up with them all again. Its been so long I don't even remember why we left here.


It was causing memory loss.

Check Instagram


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> It was causing memory loss.
> 
> Check Instagram


I forgot I won a shirt too


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a deck of cards, somewhere around here.


----------



## ChainSmoking (Dec 27, 2020)

They started going all out huh. Thats so awesome they got that way, we always wanted to give back to everyone all the time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What about Llama





ChainSmoking said:


> I remember Llama for sure! As for anything recent no, that's why I was trying to catch up with them all again. Its been so long I don't even remember why we left here.


Shit, sorry, he passed away. 
He moved from Montana to... New Mexico I think. He opened up a small restaurant and a few weeks later he passed. 
Roof hasn't been around for a year or so. Not sure I think he just fell off the map. 
Haven't heard from DW in a while. I wonder how he's doing. I'm sure he's puffing on some Evil.

Have you been in touch with Puregro1? 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IKR!
> 
> CHRISTMAS 2021
> BE THERE BE THERE BE THERE
> ...


For sure! Only three more days and we can finally say goodbye to 2020.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s Boxing Day! Happy put up your presents day @Laughing Grass
> 
> Turn up the heat dad


 I didn't know boxing day was recognized down there. Hopefully santa treated you well this year.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know boxing day was recognized down there. Hopefully santa treated you well this year.


It’s not. That was just for you silly girl.
Absolutely cause I’m so good all year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

lol I'm not gullible, I'm still half asleep. 

How did Barbie like her blanket?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not gullible, I'm still half asleep.
> 
> How did Barbie like her blanket?


She loves it thanks for asking. She wants to put it on the wall instead of use it smh she and that dog are something else, joined at the hip.

I’m so happy, dr called and canceled my appointment, woooo hoooo I don’t have to get dressed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

How are you @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2020)

Good morning to you all and once again and it is through the uprights as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> She loves it thanks for asking. She wants to put it on the wall instead of use it smh she and that dog are something else, joined at the hip.
> 
> I’m so happy, dr called and canceled my appointment, woooo hoooo I don’t have to get dressed.


Pics or it didn't happen. 


I kid... I get so few chances to harass anyone here, gotta take them when you can.


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

Let there be light... Northern Lights


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> Let there be light... Northern Lights


My first grow was NL and it looked nothing like that lol. Still burned tho.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> I kid... I get so few chances to harass anyone here, gotta take them when you can.


What are you doing today? What did you get good?
I think it’s funny we both got each other blankets. Probably because we’re both blanket thieves!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My first grow was NL and it looked nothing like that lol. Still burned tho.


What did it look like? We gotta get some soil and transplant. Got to get some ladies in flower. At least I hope there’s some ladies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What are you doing today? What did you get good?
> I think it’s funny we both got each other blankets. Probably because we’re both blanket thieves!


With all the uncertainty with these lockdowns we decided skip the gifts this year. It was a little depressing christmas morning, but I'm over it now. My birthday is in a few weeks and I'm expecting gifts lol. 

did you have any idea she was getting you a blanket too?



mysunnyboy said:


> What did it look like? We gotta get some soil and transplant. Got to get some ladies in flower. At least I hope there’s some ladies.


it was fluffy and not really dense. I was trying to grow four dwc plants in a 3x3 tent. It got a little crowded. I've never grown regs, I don't think I could deal with the heartbreak of getting males. I have a five pack of feminized canuk seeds gg#4 if you want them. They give you so many freebies every time you buy seeds, I could never grow them all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

My NL grow right before harvest.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all the uncertainty with these lockdowns we decided skip the gifts this year. It was a little depressing christmas morning, but I'm over it now. My birthday is in a few weeks and I'm expecting gifts lol.
> 
> did you have any idea she was getting you a blanket too?
> 
> ...


Hell yeah I’ll take em.
They are c2g’s gmo crosses so my fingers are crossed. I know what you mean, for me it’s the cost of the soil wasted. But I’ll take a chance on Annie any day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok so dr called back and said you have to get these ultrasounds today so come at 1:30.
I don’t appreciate drs office that can’t keep their shit straight.
Damnit, clothes ugh, lemme take another toke


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok so dr called back and said you have to get these ultrasounds today so come at 1:30.
> I don’t appreciate drs office that can’t keep their shit straight.
> Damnit, clothes ugh, lemme take another toke


That sucks. I gotta go get the fire going.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

@Laughing Grass when is your bday? What number are you at? My number is 54. My age is actually 12, you can ask that Pablo guy lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That sucks. I gotta go get the fire going.


Fire in the bowl


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My first grow was NL and it looked nothing like that lol. Still burned tho.


From organic water only with tea grow. Flavor is starting to build in the jar after a month but will need more time to mature.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> For sure! Only three more days and we can finally say goodbye to 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4779950


My ex had a personality like her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hell yeah I’ll take em.
> They are c2g’s gmo crosses so my fingers are crossed. I know what you mean, for me it’s the cost of the soil wasted. But I’ll take a chance on Annie any day


I'd like to try regs some time. I never see c2g or any of the other people with really impressive grows growing feminized seeds. With only three plants now I worry I'd get nothing. Have to upgrade my room again lol. 

I'll send a card out next time I'm at the drug store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok so dr called back and said you have to get these ultrasounds today so come at 1:30.
> I don’t appreciate drs office that can’t keep their shit straight.
> Damnit, clothes ugh, lemme take another toke


Pajamas are proper pandemic attire.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pajamas are proper pandemic attire.


That’s so fuckn cute! You know, you’re right! Screw the jeans.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pajamas are proper pandemic attire.


I asked Sparkee if he wanted pajamas. He said Noooooo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

It’s time @shrxhky420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s so fuckn cute! You know, you’re right! Screw the jeans.


I think the last time I wore makeup or real clothes was August 22nd for a friends wedding. I'm all about pj's and leggings now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I asked Sparkee if he wanted pajamas. He said NooooooView attachment 4780013


Did you try jammies and a cookie?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s time @shrxhky420


Yup. I'm in! 
I so don't feel like working today but I can't call in sick or I won't get paid for the holiday. 

   

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you try jammies and a cookie?


Oh catnip might work with this little stoner cat.

Cone time. I got a cone maker thing for Christmas


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup. I'm in!
> I so don't feel like working today but I can't call in sick or I won't get paid for the holiday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

@raratt are you able to smoke yet?


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt are you able to smoke yet?


I do occasionally, my new BP med makes me a little dizzy so I have to be careful. I have plenty of jarred bud in my storage cabinet. I'm a better grower than consumer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I do occasionally, my new BP med makes me a little dizzy so I have to be careful. I have plenty of jarred bud in my storage cabinet. I'm a better grower than consumer.


Wish I could say that lol I think maybe twice have we been able to fully cure anything


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh catnip might work with this little stoner cat.
> 
> Cone time. I got a cone maker thing for Christmas  View attachment 4780022


I'm rolling something up too!


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wish I could say that lol I think maybe twice have we been able to fully cure anything


I think I have a 1/2 pound at least of Napali Pink still, buds are kinda fluffy but they smell nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2020)

Morning 

Coffee is up and it's hot......

nice moist 60F this morning with patchy fog....high 72.....looks like we have a weather maker coming in Wednesday......

keep the space tomatoes smoking....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning
> 
> Coffee is up and it's hot......
> 
> ...


I’m gonna try your tomatoes one day. I think tomatoes go with every meal. 


Hope the mrs is hanging in there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I do occasionally, my new BP med makes me a little dizzy so I have to be careful. I have plenty of jarred bud in my storage cabinet. I'm a better grower than consumer.


Did you make gummies? I’m down to about a quarter bottle of tincture. Probably do that New Year’s Eve.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you make gummies? I’m down to about a quarter bottle of tincture. Probably do that New Year’s Eve.


I still haven't, I have some decarbed bud in the freezer and some 190 that I just need to mix together for more tincture, just haven't done it. This BP shit has been kicking my ass.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I still haven't, I have some decarbed bud in the freezer and some 190 that I just need to mix together for more tincture, just haven't done it. This BP shit has been kicking my ass.


Sorry to hear...I take BP meds...have for a long time...had to switch from lisinopril to norvasc last yr bc the lisinopril was making me heat sensitive...I work in the weather so it was killing me...literally...had 2 heat strokes 2summers in a row last yr n yr before...something had to give...new meds are great zero issues...


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 28, 2020)

Waken n Baken with this lil hash ball I pressed from AK47 and Cali Orange kief...and Hazelnut Coffee


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

Everyone around me has become bored with my weed obsessions so I will just chew the fat here. Love to grow. Keeps me busy and mental health. Planning to harvest my AK47 today and one Tangie tomorrow. Will see what is left in the trim bin for hash. This is one GG#4 in a 5x5 looking back at me. Better get going.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I still haven't, I have some decarbed bud in the freezer and some 190 that I just need to mix together for more tincture, just haven't done it. This BP shit has been kicking my ass.


I used to take propranolol and it worked really well. I quit the job I was in and my bp went back to normal.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> Everyone around me has become bored with my weed obsessions so I will just chew the fat here. Love to grow. Keeps me busy and mental health. Planning to harvest my AK47 today and one Tangie tomorrow. Will see what is left in the trim bin for hash. This is one GG#4 in a 5x5 looking back at me. Better get going.


Insert the image full size bud, I can’t see your picture.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> Tangie


My son keeps wanting me to buy some of those beans, those or California Orange, tell me how it turns out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass when is your bday? What number are you at? My number is 54. My age is actually 12, you can ask that Pablo guy lol


I'll be 31 on Jan 31. It's been a while since I've been carded at a liquor store  I still tell people I'm 28 lol.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll be 31 on Jan 31. It's been a while since I've been carded at a liquor store  I still tell people I'm 28 lol.


I was 31 31 years ago.  We have a numbers thing together...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I have a 1/2 pound at least of Napali Pink still, buds are kinda fluffy but they smell nice.


does weed have an infinite shelf life? I have weed that's almost two years old and taste and potency hasn't noticeably degraded.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was 31 31 years ago.  We have a numbers thing together...


1990 was a good year for both of us.


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Insert the image full size bud, I can’t see your picture.


Thank you for your interest. It wasn't me forgetting to. Here it is again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> From organic water only with tea grow. Flavor is starting to build in the jar after a month but will need more time to mature.


I keep thinking I should go back and grow it again. Maybe see if what I've learned makes any difference. With different seeds, I wasn't a fan of RQS


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does weed have an infinite shelf life? I have weed that's almost two years old and taste and potency hasn't noticeably degraded.


I don't think it is infinite, I guess it would depend on the conditions it is kept in. Cooler and dark would be best I think.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> Thank you for your interest. It wasn't me forgetting to. Here it is again.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4780116View attachment 4780116View attachment 4780116View attachment 4780116View attachment 4780117


I just clicked on it and it expanded.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does weed have an infinite shelf life? I have weed that's almost two years old and taste and potency hasn't noticeably degraded.


You need to smoke more


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just clicked on it and it expanded.


Hahahaha I’m in the truck and didn’t see sparkee boy post so many times lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just clicked on it and it expanded.


Ah, youth


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahahaha I’m in the truck and didn’t see sparkee boy post so many times lol


I touched the alert


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4780116View attachment 4780117


Will try. More scrolling this way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You need to smoke more


I'm trying. My other stuff is better so I rarely go back to the NL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying. My other stuff is better so I rarely go back to the NL.


Bubble bags


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying. My other stuff is better so I rarely go back to the NL.


If NL refers to Northern Lights, I agree. It yielded well,however the smoke was mid. I turned it all to concentrates


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Sorry to hear...I take BP meds...have for a long time...had to switch from lisinopril to norvasc last yr bc the lisinopril was making me heat sensitive...I work in the weather so it was killing me...literally...had 2 heat strokes 2summers in a row last yr n yr before...something had to give...new meds are great zero issues...


I think my diuretic was causing an electrolyte imbalance, I'd been taking it for over 20 years with Benicar with no problems. I thought I was loosing my mind. We've cut the HCTZ dosage in half, but still need something to get it down further. Beta blockers make my feet and legs swell so those are out.


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep thinking I should go back and grow it again. Maybe see if what I've learned makes any difference. With different seeds, I wasn't a fan of RQS


I have some NL x Blueberry seeds to pop but I will have to clear my plate first. Pic of my first grow critical orange punch. left natural with minimal training. Second grow, lollipop training and going for a more even canopy. I have 2 clones to grow. Will try to fit both in the same space for greater yield.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bubble bags


what did you call me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bubble bags



I kid. I tried my hand with bubble bags on my first grow. It turned out pretty good. I didn't clean them well enough and they didn't work the next time I tried to use them. 





Singlemalt said:


> If NL refers to Northern Lights, I agree. It yielded well,however the smoke was mid. I turned it all to concentrates


Yea northern lights. So probably not worth the effort to grow it again. When I started I read that it's one of the most forgiving strains for newbies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kid. I tried my hand with bubble bags on my first grow. It turned out pretty good. I didn't clean them well enough and they didn't work the next time I tried to use them.
> 
> View attachment 4780148
> 
> ...


That makes sense; the yields were quite good, so for a newbie growing there is visual success.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think it is infinite, I guess it would depend on the conditions it is kept in. Cooler and dark would be best I think.


That reminds me of something. Expiration dates on medical marijuana! For reals people?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think it is infinite, I guess it would depend on the conditions it is kept in. Cooler and dark would be best I think.


and ideally, sealed container with inert gas.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That reminds me of something. Expiration dates on medical marijuana! For reals people?


sure, why not? Everything usually has an expiration date. Look at a box of tea


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Expiration dates on medical marijuana!


Say Wha?


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That reminds me of something. Expiration dates on medical marijuana! For reals people?


For responsible disposal I am prepared to receive all cannabis deliveries. Vintage contributions are accepted..


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That reminds me of something. Expiration dates on medical marijuana! For reals people?


My buddy says in Cali when expiration date is coming close they have sales on smoke n you can get zips for like 20$...idk how true it as he tends to exaggerate


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kid. I tried my hand with bubble bags on my first grow. It turned out pretty good. I didn't clean them well enough and they didn't work the next time I tried to use them.
> 
> View attachment 4780148
> 
> ...


Yes I remember that now.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> and ideally, sealed container with inert gas.


I use neon, makes a cool glow when I spark it up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> sure, why not? Everything usually has an expiration date. Look at a box of tea


Lasts me til I get home lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> My buddy says in Cali when expiration date is coming close they have sales on smoke n you can get zips for like 20$...idk how true it as he tends to exaggerate


 The shit is $50 an eight here


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The shit is $50 an eight here


Ouch...I live in a state where medical is legal...but only for edibles ...an eighth of smoke on the street is like 30$ if I wanted to buy one...20$ for carts...but I only smoke what I grow which is more than enough...the price of cannabis has definitely dropped in last few years...it was 50$ an eighth when I was still buying...then went to 60 for a while...now its basically 10 a g


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Ouch...I live in a state where medical is legal...but only for edibles ...an eighth of smoke on the street is like 30$ if I wanted to buy one...20$ for carts...but I only smoke what I grow which is more than enough...the price of cannabis has definitely dropped in last few years...it was 50$ an eighth when I was still buying...then went to 60 for a while...now its basically 10 a g


I remember $50 ozs


Edit: from Myakka


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I remember $50 ozs
> 
> 
> Edit: from Myakka


Me too...of brick pot ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I remember $50 ozs
> 
> 
> Edit: from Myakka


Was it any good? I was paying $60 for an eighth when I was in school. I could roll some pretty thin pinners.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it any good? I was paying $60 for an eighth when I was in school. I could roll some pretty thin pinners.


I used to hang with some guys that rolled 2 seeds and a stem and called it a joint. lol






no joke.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 28, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> My buddy says in Cali when expiration date is coming close they have sales on smoke n you can get zips for like 20$...idk how true it as he tends to exaggerate


I'm calling bullshit. Unless he knows something I don't, I've never seen a $20 oz from a club. Expiration or not. 

Prices are ridiculous in clubs because of all the taxes. Which is weird because it killed street prices. 
Street prices have gone up in the last few months because of covid and the fires. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> I used to hang with some guys that rolled 2 seeds and a stem and called it a joint. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I am throwing my stems away.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> I used to hang with some guys that rolled 2 seeds and a stem and called it a joint. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like a dumbell......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> I used to hang with some guys that rolled 2 seeds and a stem and called it a joint. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When a seed blew up did he call that “taking a hit”?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm calling bullshit. Unless he knows something I don't, I've never seen a $20 oz from a club. Expiration or not.
> 
> Prices are ridiculous in clubs because of all the taxes. Which is weird because it killed street prices.
> Street prices have gone up in the last few months because of covid and the fires.
> ...


I believe you...like I said he exaggerates pretty much everything...he doesn't live there only passes thru for work...I'm not even gonna tell him I heard its bullshit I just listen to his stories like uhm hmm....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Me too...of brick pot ha





Laughing Grass said:


> Was it any good? I was paying $60 for an eighth when I was in school. I could roll some pretty thin pinners.


Yes yes it was, google Myakka Gold.

So I was in high school in 1980. Cars only cost $100 then too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> I used to hang with some guys that rolled 2 seeds and a stem and called it a joint. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenny and Steve, I know them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Clementine on board. Entertain me. I’ve been listening to snoring for, let’s see, 4 hours now!!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Clementine on board. Entertain me. I’ve been listening to snoring for, let’s see, 4 hours now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4780877


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm awake. Not sure why. 

Get touchy touchy with cold hands or feet, she'll roll onto her side. 

Off leash park had a two big dogs running around at 6:30 this morning. My dog is afraid of his own shadow so he did his business then hid behind my leg. I'm not complaining it's 23° out and I didn't want to be there either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm awake. Not sure why.
> 
> Get touchy touchy with cold hands or feet, she'll roll onto her side.
> 
> Off leash park had a two big dogs running around at 6:30 this morning. My dog is afraid of his own shadow so he did his business then hid behind my leg. I'm not complaining it's 23° out and I didn't want to be there either.


I like cold hands and feet.......I run hot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes yes it was, google Myakka Gold.
> 
> So I was in high school in 1980. Cars only cost $100 then too.


$100? I think you're pulling my leg. 

Is today's weed a lot stronger than it was back then? Might just be my tolerance, but it seems to me that I got a lot higher off a smaller amount when I was in high school.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like cold hands and feet.......I run hot.


#me too

You’re lucky you don’t pull back a bloody stump lg lol I’m thinking of going back to bed since she just got up.

My brother and I were texting last night. He asked me what I was doing. Said trying to watch tv. I sent him a recording lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *#me too*
> 
> You’re lucky you don’t pull back a bloody stump lg lol I’m thinking of going back to bed since she just got up.
> 
> My brother and I were texting last night. He asked me what I was doing. Said trying to watch tv. I sent him a recording lol


 I don't even know what I did wrong #oh shit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm always cold. If I'm in the car I've got the heat full blast with the seat and steering wheel warmers turn on... while wearing gloves. 



mysunnyboy said:


> #me too
> 
> You’re lucky you don’t pull back a bloody stump lg lol I’m thinking of going back to bed since she just got up.
> 
> My brother and I were texting last night. He asked me what I was doing. Said trying to watch tv. I sent him a recording lol


I have been known to take the look how cold my hands are game a bit too far.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm always cold. If I'm in the car I've got the heat full blast with the seat and steering wheel warmers turn on... while wearing gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been known to take the look how cold my hands are game a bit too far.


Remind me not to ride in the car with you! Do you stay cool on the beach too?


Laughing Grass said:


> $100? I think you're pulling my leg.
> 
> Is today's weed a lot stronger than it was back then? Might just be my tolerance, but it seems to me that I got a lot higher off a smaller amount when I was in high school.


I love you 


DarkWeb said:


> I don't even know what I did wrong #oh shit!


Forever hashtagged


----------



## solakani (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Clementine on board. Entertain me. I’ve been listening to snoring for, let’s see, 4 hours now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4780877


Many of my associates went to a sleep clinic and was put on cpap therapy for sleep apnea.


----------



## solakani (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> $100? I think you're pulling my leg.
> 
> Is today's weed a lot stronger than it was back then? Might just be my tolerance, but it seems to me that I got a lot higher off a smaller amount when I was in high school.


I just smile when some newbie with a jar of craft cannabis looking at High Times pictures of weed saying thai sticks is swag


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Remind me not to ride in the car with you! Do you stay cool on the beach too?
> 
> I love you
> 
> Forever hashtagged


I'm good in the summer, it's just the winter. Menopause and global warming doesn't sound so bad today 

The day I turn 65 I'm dying my hair blue and moving to Florida.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes yes it was, google Myakka Gold.
> 
> So I was in high school in 1980. Cars only cost $100 then too.











The legend of Myakka Gold marijuana and its impact on Florida law







www-heraldtribune-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Never heard of it...good story...I lived in Florida for a while....in the early 90s n then again in early 2000s...crip was the thing then in the 90s and 2000s...crip, crippy...it was fire would love to have some seeds...never found any...they sold it on the corners at the bus stops in Jacksonville n Orlando...


----------



## solakani (Dec 29, 2020)

Session in progress


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When a seed blew up did he call that “taking a hit”?


I don't remember a name for the fireworks but shotgunning could get interesting.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> I don't remember a name for the fireworks but shotgunning could get interesting.
> 
> View attachment 4780997


Back in high school I'd end up with little round burn holes in my shirts from a seed popping. My mom would ask how it happened when she did laundry.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> The legend of Myakka Gold marijuana and its impact on Florida law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in Bradenton. Everyone knew or knew of Donnie. 
Never heard of crip or crippy. I started traveling for work in the early 90s so I guess I missed it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Back in high school I'd end up with little round burn holes in my shirts from a seed popping. My mom would ask how it happened when she did laundry.


The obligatory pinhole burns, all down the front of your favorite satin shirt?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Forgot to drop the video


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Wrong video but it can’t hurt to listen to Pink Floyd


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The obligatory pinhole burns, all down the front of your favorite satin shirt?


Satin shirt? Nope, this was pre-disco. Pocket T shirt. Edit: Disco sucks.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wrong video but it can’t hurt to listen to Pink Floyd


1974? Pink Floyd, LA sports arena. Dark Side of the Moon and Meddle. Oh yeah, Pink Floyd, Superdome New Orleans, 1994? Division Bell tour.
Got the T shirt from the last one, spent all my money on weed for the first one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Satin shirt? Nope, this was pre-disco. Pocket T shirt.


I had a lot of flannel


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Forgot to drop the video


get the whole movie.....that will trip you out....


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a lot of flannel


It went well with my leather motorcycle jacket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> get the whole movie.....that will trip you out....


I didn't like PF till I saw the movie properly baked....


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't like PF till I saw the movie properly baked....


Headphones. They had the best sound system, quadraphonic back in the day prior to Dolby surround. Made all other concerts sound systems sound lame. You could hear the sounds "move" around you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't like PF till I saw the movie properly baked....


yeah to watch it, you really gotta be baked.....with a nice surround sound system......and done....

nother to get is heavy metal.....that a good stoner flick as well...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> get the whole movie.....that will trip you out....


I love to float in a pool at night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love to float in a pool at night.


me and you both......


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

Ummagumma = total acid music. Its....different.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

When my uncle was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer his doctor told him to go home, smoke a joint and listen to Pink Floyd. My aunt said in her mind she said YEEESSSSSS.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Headphones. They had the best sound system, quadraphonic back in the day prior to Dolby surround. Made all other concerts sound systems sound lame. You could hear the sounds "move" around you.


My dad had an amazing system hardwired in the house.......music was everywhere and no neighbors so it can really be loud.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ummagumma = total acid music. Its....different.
> View attachment 4781073


My acid rock playlist is 44 hours long


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My dad had an amazing system hardwired in the house.......music was everywhere and no neighbors so it can really be loud.


So do I, lol. Bose 901's and a sub in the living room. Bose bookshelf speakers in the bedroom. A pair of speakers on the patio.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> get the whole movie.....that will trip you out....


This is on my list of movies/ albums, I must have if stranded on an island...
That has electricity and a dvd player or a vcr, probably a vcr.

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This is on my list of movies/ albums, I must have if stranded on an island...
> That has electricity and a dvd player or a vcr, probably a vcr.
> 
> SH420


I've got it on DVD.......


PSA....never do shrooms and watch it.......don't ask me how I know...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I've got it on DVD.......
> 
> 
> PSA....never do shrooms and watch it.......don't ask me how I know...lol


Oh I have


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I have


#me too


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

I love shrooms, Mrs Ratt won't let me grow any.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I love shrooms, Mrs Ratt won't let me grow any.


mines the same man......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Ever tried mushroom edibles?









Magic Mushroom Chocolates Archives


Are you searching for magic mushroom chocolates online? Shroom Bros is the best place to buy magic mushroom chocolates online. Shop now delicious high-quality chocolate shrooms.




shroombros.co


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever tried mushroom edibles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me...no I haven't....kinda black listed down this direction...js


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

We listen to/watch Floyd every night, puts the wife in her happy place. It's all my fault...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> me...no I haven't....kinda black listed down this direction...js


bummer  I hate the dry shitty taste of mushrooms so I haven't done them in years. I'd try them again if it tasted better.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> We listen to/watch Floyd every night, puts the wife in her happy place. It's all my fault...lol.


Do the buds&suds at least let you become ... ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  I hate the dry shitty taste of mushrooms so I haven't done them in years. I'd try them again if it tasted better.


Grape kool-aid baby


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do the buds&suds at least let you become ... ?


Pompeii, round 2, mo bettah.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I've got it on DVD.......
> 
> 
> PSA....never do shrooms and watch it.......don't ask me how I know...lol


I never have. Acid on the other hand... I think it's the only way I ever watched it 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  I hate the dry shitty taste of mushrooms so I haven't done them in years. I'd try them again if it tasted better.


Blended in a milkshake!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  I hate the dry shitty taste of mushrooms so I haven't done them in years. I'd try them again if it tasted better.


A friend gave me a dark chocolate for my 39th. I love the taste of mushrooms anyway.....but that might be a good way to try


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  I hate the dry shitty taste of mushrooms so I haven't done them in years. I'd try them again if it tasted better.


On a pizza yo


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I never have. Acid on the other hand... I think it's the only way I ever watched it
> 
> SH420


ah you need to......it's definitely interesting....

I have a love and hate relationship with acid.......1 time I did it, it was a nice trip smooth, the 2nd time almost got into a fight with a fence post.....still can't explain that one....


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ah you need to......it's definitely interesting....
> 
> I have a love and hate relationship with acid.......1 time I did it, it was a nice trip smooth, the 2nd time almost got into a fight with a fence post.....still can't explain that one....


I only had "real" acid once. I ended up hiding under a lemon tree from imaginary cops, the leaves melted onto my face. It's a long story.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I only had "real" acid once. I ended up hiding under a lemon tree from imaginary cops, the leaves melted onto my face. It's a long story.


try fighting with a fence post....that's a bitch...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Trip number 237, the moon started following me


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Trip number 237, the moon started following me


just moon it.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Grape kool-aid baby





mysunnyboy said:


> On a pizza yo





Grandpapy said:


> Blended in a milkshake!


Sounds like a fun way to spend new years eve. I still have some ecstasy tabs from my clubbing days. Might be an interesting mix.


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  I hate the dry shitty taste of mushrooms so I haven't done them in years. I'd try them again if it tasted better.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

What day is it?
Who cares, fire it up!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What day is it?
> Who cares, fire it up!


It's not Monday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

I slept for 9 hours straight


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I slept for 9 hours straight


Lucky......I was up from 2:30 to 7 then I got 1 more hr 

It's a coffee day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I slept for 9 hours straight


HOW???


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

You guys like my new avatar? Trying to change things up a bit.
It’s not like we can go to a party in a new outfit or anything.
Joint rolled. Ready steady go


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

@shrxhky420 hey baby


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm just about ready for another. Who's in?






Think I'll get my work day started, much to do.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Cawf cawf not cured yet


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

*CAWF*


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm sorry I couldn't wait......I'm already at munchies stage. 

Magic bar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lucky......I was up from 2:30 to 7 then I got 1 more hr
> 
> It's a coffee day


that sucks are you working today? 



mysunnyboy said:


> HOW???


She was up early and took the dog to the park before he could wake me up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You guys like my new avatar? Trying to change things up a bit.
> It’s not like we can go to a party in a new outfit or anything.
> Joint rolled. Ready steady go


I thought you were Renfro at first.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sucks are you working today?
> 
> 
> 
> She was up early and took the dog to the park before he could wake me up.


Well you better keep her!



Have you started thinking about your proposal and wedding? It will be here before you know it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sucks are you working today?
> 
> 
> 
> She was up early and took the dog to the park before he could wake me up.


Workin?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Is there anything that goes better together than coffee and a joint?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Ok, why do some joints have resin and some don’t? I need to know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok, why do some joints have resin and some don’t? I need to know.


Did it poop in your mouth? I hate when that happens.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is there anything that goes better together than coffee and a joint?


a semi nekid woman with a taco??


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)

Morning btw

Coffee is hot........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> a semi nekid woman with a taco??


Ehhhhh no


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did it poop in your mouth? I hate when that happens.


Not too badly 
#me too



Time


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ehhhhh no


maybe from your point...

my pov is looking pretty bright this morning...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe from your point...
> 
> my pov is looking pretty bright this morning...


I stopped reading at semi nekid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you were Renfro at first.


But do you like it? Is it me?


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> a semi nekid woman with a taco??


Not going there, nope.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I stopped reading at semi nekid


she's at least got a tank top on.....sheesh...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not going there, nope.


Ahhhh I need new glasses I thought you said you’re going there with a rope LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well you better keep her!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started thinking about your proposal and wedding? It will be here before you know it.


This one ain't getting away  I haven't given it much thought, need to be working again so we can afford it. Both of our families are in Europe and they can't come to Canada for the foreseeable future. They're saying that everyone in Canada who wants a vaccine should have it by July so maybe late 2021 but I'm not getting my hopes up.



DarkWeb said:


> Workin?


Not working on your renovations?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> she's at least got a tank top on.....sheesh...


How about chocolate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not going there, nope.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This one ain't getting away  I haven't given it much thought, need to be working again so we can afford it. Both of our families are in Europe and they can't come to Canada for the foreseeable future. They're saying that everyone in Canada who wants a vaccine should have it by July so maybe late 2021 but I'm not getting my hopes up.


Anticipation is half the fun. Let your imagination go and write things down in a journal or whatever. It’ll be fun.
Where do you want to get married? Las Vegas right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How about chocolate
> View attachment 4782016


that was last weekend.....and you forgot the whipped cream....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not going there, nope.


I don’t wanna taco ‘bout it either
The thought sends chiles down my spine


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

@Laughing Grass did you get the Pokémon picture I text you?


Rod Steward at his finest


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This one ain't getting away  I haven't given it much thought, need to be working again so we can afford it. Both of our families are in Europe and they can't come to Canada for the foreseeable future. They're saying that everyone in Canada who wants a vaccine should have it by July so maybe late 2021 but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> 
> 
> Not working on your renovations?


It's been getting pushed back....March - April now  I'd like to know so if I can I can get a short run in I will.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass did you get the Pokémon picture I text you?
> 
> 
> Rod Steward at his finest


I was gonna post some rod stewart this morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anticipation is half the fun. Let your imagination go and write things down in a journal or whatever. It’ll be fun.
> Where do you want to get married? Las Vegas right?


Truth be told I've been imagining it since I was sixteen. I want a small city hall wedding with my parents and her mom, her dad's a dick so screw him lol. Then a huge reception party that lasts all weekend. Once we've recovered go to Vegas, stay at the Encore and spend our days and nights hanging out at the beach club. We went a few years ago with a bunch of our friends and had so much fun. 

not my pic


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Truth be told I've been imagining it since I was sixteen. I want a small city hall wedding with my parents and her mom, her dad's a dick so screw him lol. Then a huge reception party that lasts all weekend. Once we've recovered go to Vegas, stay at the Encore and spend our days and nights hanging out at the beach club. We went a few years ago with a bunch of our friends and had so much fun.
> 
> not my pic


I prefer REAL beaches over a cement pond, but that's me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I prefer REAL beaches over a cement pond, but that's me.


I’ll take either for swimming but the world of the beach can’t be beat.

The walkway we took across the street from our house.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I prefer REAL beaches over a cement pond, but that's me.


It's more like a nightclub in a huge pool than going to the beach.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's more like a nightclub in a huge pool than going to the beach.


I've always been more of a dive bar person anyway...lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Truth be told I've been imagining it since I was sixteen. I want a small city hall wedding with my parents and her mom, her dad's a dick so screw him lol. Then a huge reception party that lasts all weekend. Once we've recovered go to Vegas, stay at the Encore and spend our days and nights hanging out at the beach club. We went a few years ago with a bunch of our friends and had so much fun.
> 
> not my pic


You do know that at least 40% of those people are pissing in the water?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I prefer REAL beaches over a cement pond, but that's me.


Where you can have bonfires! Huge fucking fires


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that at least 40% of those people are pissing in the water?


"Why do we have to keep emptying water out of the pool, I don't understand it."


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Where you can have bonfires! Huge fucking fires


Grunion hunting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> "Why do we have to keep emptying water out of the pool, I don't understand it."


When I was a kid both public and private pools used to put in an indicator dye that turned purple in the presence of urine. I don't think it's used anymore


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Grunion hunting.


Oh yeah!! That was wonderful; we'd go to Zuma beach; big ass fire and cook them. Really good times


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was a kid both public and private pools used to put in an indicator dye that turned purple in the presence of urine. I don't think it's used anymore


Kids swim diapers only hold the poop in


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids swim diapers only hold the poop in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that at least 40% of those people are pissing in the water?


Everyone is drunk so it's probably a lot higher than that. It was reggae week when we went and the place was packed. It was pretty chill during the day. Steel drums bands playing, nothing crazy. Once it got dark the neon lights in the pool came on and the DJ started and everyone was shoulder to shoulder dancing in the pool. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everyone is drunk so it's probably a lot higher than that. It was reggae week when we went and the place was packed. It was pretty chill during the day. Steel drums bands playing, nothing crazy. Once it got dark the neon lights in the pool came on and the DJ started and everyone was shoulder to shoulder dancing in the pool. I can't wait to go back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782113


Ok, I’ll live with piss in the pool


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Snipe hunting.


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok, I’ll live with piss in the pool


growing up any time we said something as gross my dad would always reply I’ve had things in my mouth you wouldn’t hold in your hands


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone?

Hey @Jeffislovinlife how you doing today?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4782157
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Hey @Jeffislovinlife how you doing today?


I was fixn to ask him

I got a tool! I don’t have to use spaghetti anymore until I lose this one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

ooooooo ooooooooo give me that medicine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2020)

Dealing with an ice flow trying to get in my garage be back later as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've always been more of a dive bar person anyway...lol.


Bring mask, tank and flippers and make it one!


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bring mask, tank and flippers and make it one!


The first thing you do with your dive partner is agree to go down, they taught me that in dive class...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was a kid both public and private pools used to put in an indicator dye that turned purple in the presence of urine. I don't think it's used anymore


Back East in the 70s they didn’t.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Back East in the 70s they didn’t.


You’re living proof


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re living proof


I took the test phase seriously.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I took the test phase seriously.


Study hard?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Study hard?


I was wondering where I could fit this penis joke in........


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Study hard?


In my early teens? Early, often and with duration.
I lol’d when I read a clinical study for Vagrant in the 90s. The adjectives in the efficacy report centered on “durable and serviceable”.

~edit~ Fuck a spellcheck. Blue pill.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I took the test phase seriously.


Practice makes perfect you know.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was wondering where I could fit this penis joke in........


I know what you boys like to talk about


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass did you get the Pokémon picture I text you?
> 
> 
> Rod Steward at his finest


I haven't received anything from you in a while. Figured you didn't like me anymore  I'm getting a new iphone next week so hopefully things go back to normal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that at least 40% of those people are pissing in the water?


 https://www.youredm.com/2020/06/08/chemical-warfare-expert-says-you-should-never-get-in-a-pool-in-las-vegas/

Still wanna go and be around other people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know what you boys like to talk about
> 
> View attachment 4782246


See how the penis jokes just slip right in.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know what you boys like to talk about
> 
> View attachment 4782246


Peneon


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't received anything from you in a while. Figured you didn't like me anymore  I'm getting a new iphone next week so hopefully things go back to normal


Hahaha I just got you busted


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Peneon


Peon 


Edit: curling back to pee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha I just got you busted


she hasn't asked to see my phone yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha I just got you busted


LOL Did you send her those pics?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Did you send her those pics?


Hehehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Did you send her those pics?


a while ago.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Back East in the 70s they didn’t.


Didn't say the 70's. I'm a bit older than you; it was common in the 50's


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> it was common in the 50's


I wasn't.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't say the 70's. I'm a bit older than you; it was common in the 50's


You must have been surrounded by larval boomers.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You must have been surrounded by larval boomers.


(which made for reliably plausible deniability)


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You must have been surrounded by larval boomers.


I think I was in the first wave


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think I was in the first wave


I am arguably at the young end.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am arguably at the young end.


I'm too lazy to look up the the time scale, but I think the Boomers have a longer span than the other subsequent generations, artificially so. Were I in charge of the determination, I'd cut off the Boomers at around 1960


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm too lazy to look up the the time scale, but I think the Boomers have a longer span than the other subsequent generations, artificially so. Were I in charge of the determination, I'd cut off the Boomers at around 1960


That leaves those of us born in ‘61 in a bit of a lurch, no?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That leaves those of us born in ‘61 in a bit of a lurch, no?


Nah, it would be a total reset, everyone accounted for


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think I was in the first wave


New wave


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Good morning Bakers. Happy New Year’s Eve day.

Sending this shitty year out with a bang. Gonna be 82 today. Gonna get hip and knee injections. Put babies into 12/12 last night.

Yessireeebob

Fire in the bowl!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 31, 2020)

Blue Dreaming. Good AM & Happy NY!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Offmymeds said:


> Blue Dreaming. Good AM & Happy NY!


I’ve got blue dream crumble. Let’s do this thing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Wasssup @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wasssup @DarkWeb


Me.....but I want more sleep. I can't believe it's 7. How you doing today? Those shots should help.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Me.....but I want more sleep. I can't believe it's 7. How you doing today? Those shots should help.


I hope so, fingers crossed. Had the series of 5 in my knee before and of course the back. I’m so hopeful it’ll help the hip. Have to admit I’m pretty excited.

You partying with the kids tonight?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Looking forward to more peace, love and unity... So come smoke with me 






Happy New Years Eve! Stay safe. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looking forward to more peace, love and unity... So come smoke with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you brother, wish we could party together.


----------



## solakani (Dec 31, 2020)

Peace. Critical Orange Punch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m making pasta, chicken and egg salad.
Making the egg before the chicken  



oooooooo oooooooo give me my medicine


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

@lokie how are you doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

Morning, happy new year!

liquor store opens in thirty minutes. Gonna go brave the lineups, get some coffee tequila and bailey's and try the baby guinness shooters that @srh88 recommended https://rollitup.org/p/15623643

Watching Dwayne Gretzky's steamed concert tonight.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy new year!
> 
> liquor store opens in thirty minutes. Gonna go brave the lineups, get some coffee tequila and bailey's and try the baby guinness shooters that @srh88 recommended https://rollitup.org/p/15623643
> 
> Watching Dwayne Gretzky's steamed concert tonight.


Who?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m trying to get mrs to go up to Ron and Carl’s house and sit by the fire.

I’m trying to write and alone time is calling my name


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who?


it’s a local cover band. They’re pretty good

no lineup at the liquor store


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m trying to get mrs to go up to Ron and Carl’s house and sit by the fire.
> 
> I’m trying to write and alone time is calling my name


Do it! You can’t sit around doing nothing on NYE


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do it! You can’t sit around doing nothing on NYE


Hahaha 

New Year’s Eve partying is for you girlfriend. I’d rather watch the ball drop on tv. Text me while you’re partying, oh wait unless it’ll get you in trouble. Your Florida gf means no harm 

I’ll probably sleep, hopefully


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do it! You can’t sit around doing nothing on NYE


Wanna bet?

I specialize at doing nothing on NYE.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy new year!
> 
> liquor store opens in thirty minutes. Gonna go brave the lineups, get some coffee tequila and bailey's and try the baby guinness shooters that @srh88 recommended https://rollitup.org/p/15623643
> 
> Watching Dwayne Gretzky's steamed concert tonight.


Chill both of them lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Years Eve! Nice I got a little more sleep. @mysunnyboy Hell yeah we're gonna party tonight! @shrxhky420 peace and love to you too bud! @Laughing Grass you're not gonna make it to midnight...lol kids  Sunny you write??

Let's go burn one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha
> 
> New Year’s Eve partying is for you girlfriend. I’d rather watch the ball drop on tv. Text me while you’re partying, oh wait unless it’ll get you in trouble. Your Florida gf means no harm
> 
> I’ll probably sleep, hopefully


lol no trouble, I'll text you for sure. Is there even going to be a ball drop on TV? I know all the big ones here have been cancelled. Think you'll be up until midnight?



Metasynth said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> I specialize at doing nothing on NYE.


Even when there's no pandemic? 



srh88 said:


> Chill both of them lol


They're in the fridge now. Thank you for the drink idea! I foresee a massive headache tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy New Years Eve! Nice I got a little more sleep. @mysunnyboy Hell yeah we're gonna party tonight! @shrxhky420 peace and love to you too bud! @Laughing Grass you're not gonna make it to midnight...lol kids  Sunny you write??
> 
> Let's go burn one


lol probably I haven't really drank since my birthday.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even when there's no pandemic?


Especially when there’s no pandemic.

I dunno if I’m an introvert or just an angry loser, but I don’t really get along with...people.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Especially when there’s no pandemic.
> 
> I dunno if I’m an introvert or just an angry loser, but I don’t really get along with...people.


Fuck you very much!  

I don't like people either. 

Let's party!





SH420


----------



## solakani (Dec 31, 2020)

Get my money, buy my medicine
buy my medicine, buy my medicine


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy New Years Eve! Nice I got a little more sleep. @mysunnyboy Hell yeah we're gonna party tonight! @shrxhky420 peace and love to you too bud! @Laughing Grass you're not gonna make it to midnight...lol kids  Sunny you write??
> 
> Let's go burn one


*I do *



Laughing Grass said:


> lol no trouble, I'll text you for sure. Is there even going to be a ball drop on TV? I know all the big ones here have been cancelled. Think you'll be up until midnight?
> 
> *Hopefully, they’re dropping the Times Square ball *
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no trouble, I'll text you for sure. Is there even going to be a ball drop on TV? I know all the big ones here have been cancelled. Think you'll be up until midnight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too sweet to just destroy shots lol. But it is delicious. Especially if you like coffee


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Too sweet to just destroy shots lol. But it is delicious. Especially if you like coffee


Baileys, everclear and distillate = ho ho juice.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Baileys, everclear and distillate = ho ho juice.


Simple semen


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *I do *


Interesting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Especially when there’s no pandemic.
> 
> I dunno if I’m an introvert or just an angry loser, but I don’t really get along with...people.





shrxhky420 said:


> Fuck you very much!
> 
> I don't like people either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *I do *


still dropping it in times square with no people. Gonna be weird. 









How To Watch New Year’s Eve Ball Drop: Livestream & TV Lineups


Times Square in New York will be closed to the public Thursday night for New Year’s Eve celebrations, the first time there won’t be a crowd at the iconic locale on December 31 since the…




deadline.com





What type of writing do you do? 



srh88 said:


> Too sweet to just destroy shots lol. But it is delicious. Especially if you like coffee


Everything I bought was sweet liqueurs. Gonna be sick and have a headache lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looking forward to more peace, love and unity... So come smoke with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you lol oooooooooo ooooooooo ooo I need my medicine


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Watching Dwayne Gretzky's steamed concert tonight.


I thought he just played hockey.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> still dropping it in times square with no people. Gonna be weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk how in the hell people stand out there without pissing!?

have you ever read music for chameleons? Kinda like capote, lee, salinger, vonnegot


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> still dropping it in times square with no people. Gonna be weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard a small socially distanced private group will be the only people there. 



mysunnyboy said:


> *Idk how in the hell people stand out there without pissing!?*
> 
> have you ever read music for chameleons? Kinda like capote, lee, salinger, vonnegot


We where just talking about this a few minutes ago. Looks like a lot of fun but I'd never do it unless I was shacked up in one of those hotels so we could pee lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Mix a couple of shots of everclear and distillate in a glass til the oil is dissolved and add baileys and ice, swish around and pour out a couple of shots 






Off to the pain doctor...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I heard a small socially distanced private group will be the only people there.
> 
> 
> 
> We where just talking about this a few minutes ago. Looks like a lot of fun but I'd never do it unless I was shacked up in one of those hotels so we could pee lol


They don’t let you leave dude.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I thought he just played hockey.


*D*wayne Gretzky 








mysunnyboy said:


> Idk how in the hell people stand out there without pissing!?
> 
> have you ever read music for chameleons? Kinda like capote, lee, salinger, vonnegot


That's awesome. Do you have anything published?

Here at nathan phillips square the bring in a bunch of porta potties for NYE in previous years. They get pretty gross the drunker people get.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do it! You can’t sit around doing nothing on NYE


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4782910


I can't be the only one!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They don’t let you leave dude.


I'd be standing naked in the window......


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *D*wayne Gretzky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4782943


not the first time


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Don't worry boo, I still love you 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

Less than 10 hrs!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Less than 10 hrs!
> View attachment 4783091


yum


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> yum


If I said meat cheese and nuts........you guys might take me the wrong way.........


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> If I said meat cheese and nuts........you guys might take me the wrong way.........


I wouldn’t


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

Gouda is greata.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Gouda is greata.


Morbier is mo’ betta.

They had it at Trader Joe’s about a decade ago. One of my favorite cheeses to eat alone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Morbier is mo’ betta.
> 
> They had it at Trader Joe’s about a decade ago. One of my favorite cheeses to eat alone.


No one has gouda by you? 

Oh you mean morbier cheese......never had it. I'll look for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No one has gouda by you?


Gouda? Of course. But I like Morbier much more. Haven’t seen that one since, even in upscale stores.

might order some online in the spring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gouda? Of course. But I like Morbier much more. Haven’t seen that one since, even in upscale stores.
> 
> might order some online in the spring.


Yeah, I looked it up. Looks good


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Feeling good, injections rock so far, mrs is hitting her mini bong, I’ve got my new one.
Thanks to the GUBAMENT for 600 bones.
Party on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2021)

Did you have a good night


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2021)

Bacon & Ice cream cake. 2021 getting off to a good start!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2021)

Are you eating or smoking


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you have a good night


Had a migraine and went to bed after smoker my ass off and eating a bunch of chocolate ice cream. Went to bed at a great time.
The mrs crossed the lawn for a fire with our neighbors. Had everything all to myself 
Starting a diet with my dad to help him along lol and my pandemic/ steroid lbs.
Smoking our asses off now. Dogwalker and Dutch Hawaiian currently.
How you doin @Jeffislovinlife ? Feeling better I hope!


ps. Those injections are the tits man. This guy is great.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Bacon & Ice cream cake. 2021 getting off to a good start!


Yummmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2021)

Doing better thanks for checking put on the crow smoked some big D and hung out with Odin wife took a hit and passed out so it was a great night


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m having a boiled egg, ham, tomatoes and a piece of toast. I’ll be starving by 11 lol
The new breakfast of champions


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2021)

GM happy 2021.  2020


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2021)

ODIN would like to say happy new year's and hopefully you are having a great weekend as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> GM happy 2021.  2020


How's the hangover? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's the hangover?
> 
> SH420


Ask about her babe’s hangover lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's the hangover?
> 
> SH420


I drank a liter of oj and I’m starting to feel a bit better just a throbbing headache now. I really want a big mac and greasy pan fries.

My partner is still in bed with her head hanging over a pail. Wine hangover lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drank a liter of oj and I’m starting to feel a bit better just a throbbing headache now. I really want a big mac and greasy pan fries.
> 
> My partner is still in bed with her head hanging over a pail. Wine hangover lol


I was telling sunny she needs a pizza! Lol. I got in trouble. 
Ok, ok. Sugars, natural sugars, should help.
I like the pizza idea better 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drank a liter of oj and I’m starting to feel a bit better just a throbbing headache now. I really want a big mac and greasy pan fries.
> 
> My partner is still in bed with her head hanging over a pail. Wine hangover lol


Pussy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drank a liter of oj and I’m starting to feel a bit better just a throbbing headache now. I really want a big mac and greasy pan fries.
> 
> My partner is still in bed with her head hanging over a pail. Wine hangover lol


Damn it I hate mc d's and now I want a double quarter pounder since you said that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Ahhh it’s a fresh morning of the beginning of a new decade.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pussy


Reported


----------



## manfredo (Jan 1, 2021)

You all have my tummy growling for food now....but not sure what it wants yet...Frosted mini wheats maybe  A Big Mac does sound good, but Nooooooooo Corona!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drank a liter of oj and I’m starting to feel a bit better just a throbbing headache now. I really want a big mac and greasy pan fries.
> 
> My partner is still in bed with her head hanging over a pail. Wine hangover lol







SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

Ok we're going to McDonald's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was telling sunny she needs a pizza! Lol. I got in trouble.
> Ok, ok. Sugars, natural sugars, should help.
> I like the pizza idea better
> 
> SH420


she wouldn’t take scrambled eggs. I’m gonna let her sleep. I took many photos of her and the pail that we can laugh at together... on Instagram.



mysunnyboy said:


> Pussy


probably not today



DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I hate mc d's and now I want a double quarter pounder since you said that


I thought I did too but I found out I love big macs I could probably eat two right now




manfredo said:


> You all have my tummy growling for food now....but not sure what it wants yet...Frosted mini wheats maybe  A Big Mac does sound good, but Nooooooooo Corona!!


can’t browse tnt on any empty stomach


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok we're going to McDonald's


I am it’s walking distance


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 1, 2021)

Amigas:

Tear up some corn tortillas, a little oil in a pan and fry them up. After they are crunchy, crack about 4 eggs onto the tortillas and stir it up.

Toss a little shredded cheese on it and you got a nice quick morning breakfast. I like it with ketchup. 

Soemtimes I get fancy and add chorizo/oinions and basically anything left in the fridge.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I am it’s walking distance


I can't find my license


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I am it’s walking distance


Pictures please


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't find my license


I haven’t been able to find mine for about 5 months now. The bank and pharmacy take my medical marijuana card


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I haven’t been able to find mine for about 5 months now. The bank and pharmacy take my medical marijuana card


Damn it! It's somewhere with my debit card and some cash. I'll have to find it later......I'm hungry.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it! It's somewhere with my debit card and some cash. I'll have to find it later......I'm hungry.


Always is


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it! It's somewhere with my debit card and some cash. I'll have to find it later......I'm hungry.


It'll be in the last place you look.

Why do we say that? I mean would you continue to look after it was found?

  

SH420


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 1, 2021)

at what point does something go from "misplaced" to "lost"???


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

Got it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> at what point does something go from "misplaced" to "lost"???


When I actually can’t think of the last place I used something.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got it!


Awesome 
Breakfast is on you!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It'll be in the last place you look.
> 
> Why do we say that? I mean would you continue to look after it was found?
> 
> ...


I have done just that, to break the pattern.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got it!


Was I right? Or did you find it after you found it, somewhere else? 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you eating or smoking


Smoking the Ice Cream Cake


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It'll be in the last place you look.
> 
> Why do we say that? I mean would you continue to look after it was found?
> 
> ...


Try looking for your glasses. While wearing them.






Sure you stop looking when they are found but how do you feel about looking for something that was not lost to begin with.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was I right? Or did you find it after you found it, somewhere else?
> 
> SH420


Still looking......wife can't find her phone lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Try looking for your glasses. While wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually have them hanging off my shirt collar when I find them.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Are you guys ok???? @Laughing Grass and pussy?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I usually have them hanging off my shirt collar when I find them.
> 
> SH420


I need my glasses in order to find my glasses.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Jan 1, 2021)

The best technique is to turn ur vape on to let it warm up. Go about some morning routines. Make coffee. Line up breakfast. Then go back to vape and milk it. I’m going to do that now. Pax1. Cheers to the new year


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> The best technique is to turn ur vape on to let it warm up. Go about some morning routines. Make coffee. Line up breakfast. Then go back to vape and milk it. I’m going to do that now. Pax1. Cheers to the new year


Party on Wayne


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Nap time 
Someone check on those girls lol


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Jan 1, 2021)

Today I’m going to weigh out all the dope I smoke today. To see just how much I’m going threw. Being blasted all day everyday, how much is it..? Let’s find out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

About a pound 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Today I’m going to weigh out all the dope I smoke today. To see just how much I’m going threw. Being blasted all day everyday, how much is it..? Let’s find out.


In the pax?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

So I got a double quarter pounder with cheese and this.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I got a double quarter pounder with cheese and this.......
> View attachment 4783990


Nice! 
The McDonald's I go to doesn't sell bongs yet. Imagine the killing they could make. Get you a nice piece and knock out the munchies in 1 stop. 

Hell, KFC, they got ot going on. Especially for those mothafukas that gotta have their chicken while shooting zombies or some shit 

Only $3400.00









Thrillist - Find the Best and Most Under-Appreciated Places to Eat, Drink and Travel


Thrillist means fun. We're eaters, drinkers, travelers, and doers. We serve the curious and believe that new experiences are what drive the rich lives. We bring our passion, expertise, and taste to the things that are truly worth your time and money




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I got a double quarter pounder with cheese and this.......
> View attachment 4783990


My favorite color! Nice nice baby

Let’s do this thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> My favorite color! Nice nice baby
> 
> Let’s do this thing.


Yeah, the green really pops! It's smooth


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, the green really pops! It's smooth


Sweet 
I’m fried


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Jan 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> In the pax?


Yes pax 1. 10 years old and still works fine. But I just found out my scale is broken. Won’t turn on. So no measuring for me today. Guess I’ll just keep vaping. Maybe il count the pax bowls But how much fits in one....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2021)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Yes pax 1. 10 years old and still works fine. But I just found out my scale is broken. Won’t turn on. So no measuring for me today. Guess I’ll just keep vaping. Maybe il count the pax bowls But how much fits in one....


Not much


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 2, 2021)

Where is everybody?    
Good morning

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Where is everybody?
> Good morning
> 
> SH420


I’m up I’m up

I almost hit you up at 2:30 as I was WIDE AWAKE!

oooooooo oooooooo I’ve got my gpen


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m up I’m up
> 
> I almost hit you up at 2:30 as I was WIDE AWAKE!
> 
> oooooooo oooooooo I’ve got my gpen


I think I was watching the late late night show with that 1 fucking guy that isn't funny but some how has a show on tv. Fuck, I'm drawing a blank. 

Any way good morning 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

Vaping Banana kush 
Wish it was banana bread


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think I was watching the late late night show with that 1 fucking guy that isn't funny but some how has a show on tv. Fuck, I'm drawing a blank.
> 
> Any way good morning
> 
> SH420


Those impractical jokers are the ones I wanna kill. How is that shit funny?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vaping Banana kush
> Wish it was banana bread


I don't know, banana, that's why. 




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

I did a few dabs with the banger I got for the new piece........  Damn.......now I'm looking into a press lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 2, 2021)

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

Oh I almost forgot to tell you guys........it's snowing.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

I’m gonna check on @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gonna check on @Laughing Grass


Two day hangover?


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @lokie how are you doing?


 As well as to be expected I guess. The answer may depend on who you ask.
My general disposition has gone from fuck it to I do not care if it gets fucked.

My wife was less than pleased when I informed her that I will not be participating in 
future holiday festivities.








Thank you for your concern and everyone that has offered condolences and prayers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> As well as to be expected I guess. The answer may depend on who you ask.
> My general disposition has gone from fuck it to I do not care if it gets fucked.
> 
> My wife was less than pleased when I informed her that I will not be participating in
> ...


just letting you know you’re in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

I text lg but no response. They’re big girls, I’m sure they’re fine...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2021)

Back to normal today. Spent the morning playing in the woods


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

We’ve been jamming for 3 days now.








Acid Rock☮️


Acid Rock☮️ · Playlist · 604 songs · 11K likes




open.spotify.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Back to normal today. Spent the morning playing in the woods








How was the hangover?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How was the hangover?


A lot of sleeping yesterday. It was fun to just be stupid for one night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2021)

Going to see my parents tonight. Socially distant in the driveway. I asked if they needed me to bring them anything and my dad said chicken parm.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going to see my parents tonight. Socially distant in the driveway. I asked if they needed me to bring them anything and my dad said chicken parm.
> 
> View attachment 4784789
> View attachment 4784791


I like your fryer. The three-part breading brings back memories of mama frying schnitzel.

~edit~ That piece looks perfect.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going to see my parents tonight. Socially distant in the driveway. I asked if they needed me to bring them anything and my dad said chicken parm.
> 
> View attachment 4784789
> View attachment 4784791


Yes please


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like your fryer. The three-part breading brings back memories of mama frying schnitzel.


I love schnitzel. Mmmmm maybe this week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like your fryer. The three-part breading brings back memories of mama frying schnitzel.
> 
> ~edit~ That piece looks perfect.


i have some veal in the freezer I think. I wish it was a bit bigger. It’s a pain in the ass to cook eight pieces.



DarkWeb said:


> Yes please


He wants low fat mozzarella on it.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

mmmm yum that does look great! I have been making fried pork chops that are to die for...I can't believe I have been baking them my whole life!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i have some veal in the freezer I think. I wish it was a bit bigger. It’s a pain in the ass to cook eight pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> He wants low fat mozzarella on it.


It's put in a deep fryer..........you can not let it happen! 

lol I kid


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going to see my parents tonight. Socially distant in the driveway. I asked if they needed me to bring them anything and my dad said chicken parm.
> 
> 
> > I'd eat it,
> > have I told you I want to be a lesbian.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 3, 2021)

Who's got the red solo cups we're playing beer pong


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2021)

720 am good morning to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ?


?!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> ?!


!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> !


53!8008


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

6060-842


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6060-842


Mine says BOOBiES.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

I don't want to step on that....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't want to step on that....
> View attachment 4785274


Well why not? Don’t want anything broken?
I’ve been looking for weed at the dispensary and they have NO WEED. lol piss poor planning.
There’s seven strains of crumble tho


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well why not? Don’t want anything broken?
> I’ve been looking for weed at the dispensary and they have NO WEED. lol piss poor planning.
> There’s seven strains of crumble tho


That's bullshit! How does a weed store not have weed!


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well why not? Don’t want anything broken?
> I’ve been looking for weed at the dispensary and they have NO WEED. lol piss poor planning.
> There’s seven strains of crumble tho


Popeye's chicken has told me "Sorry we have no chicken".

McDonalds, Sorry we have no Big Macs. No special sauce.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m up. My parents gave me a gift card to the bay so I’m trying to figure out what I want to buy. I wish they sold vapes that didn’t take four minutes to heat up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m up. My parents gave me a gift card to the bay so I’m trying to figure out what I want to buy. I wish they sold vapes that didn’t take four minutes to heat up


Hey I got a gift card too. Been looking at stuff to press rosin.


----------



## solakani (Jan 3, 2021)

Half oz of tangie smalls trimmed and ready for the jar. Rolled one to sample.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey I got a gift card too. Been looking at stuff to press rosin.


those things are expensive! have you ever tried a hair straightener? I need a new robe, mine is ancient and has a hole in one of the pockets


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m up. My parents gave me a gift card to the bay so I’m trying to figure out what I want to buy. I wish they sold vapes that didn’t take four minutes to heat up


What’s the bay?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2021)

Are you going to make the press @DarkWeb


----------



## solakani (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s the bay?


The new Morgans. There is one across from Nathan Phillips Square.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> those things are expensive! have you ever tried a hair straightener? I need a new robe, mine is ancient and has a hole in one of the pockets


They are. I'm debating making one....I can justify a large shop press since I would use it for other projects and plates are not that bad money wise. But that's probably to much press than I'd need.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to make the press @DarkWeb


Maybe. I don't have access to the milling machine at the other shop....or a bunch of other things that would help at the moment. But I could buy plates and a 20 ton.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

solakani said:


> The new Morgans. There is one across from Nathan Phillips Square.


lol what’s Morgan’s?


----------



## solakani (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol what’s Morgan’s?


A dept store. ie Macy's


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

solakani said:


> A dept store. ie Macy's


Thankie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s the bay?


It’s one of the last remaining Canadian department stores. 

I didn’t know the sell doc martens. I could use a red pair



solakani said:


> The new Morgans. There is one across from Nathan Phillips Square.


you in Toronto too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They are. I'm debating making one....I can justify a large shop press since I would use it for other projects and plates are not that bad money wise. But that's probably to much press than I'd need.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. I don't have access to the milling machine at the other shop....or a bunch of other things that would help at the moment. But I could buy plates and a 20 ton.


you have all the welding tools don’t you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s one of the last remaining Canadian department stores.
> 
> I didn’t know the sell doc martens. I could use a red pair
> 
> ...


I saw those on the website.


----------



## solakani (Jan 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s one of the last remaining Canadian department stores.
> 
> I didn’t know the sell doc martens. I could use a red pair
> 
> ...


the six represent but I still call mtl home.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Hands up, who’s tired...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I saw those on the website.


no red ones. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Hands up, who’s tired...


exhausted. And I haven’t done anything.


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hands up, who’s tired...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> Big fat letdown. Thought he was a celebrity or involved in something newsworthy.


It's gonna be newsworthy when he starts pressing rosin


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

May I ask, wtf is going on around this place lately?
Some weird wave coming through.
Did we trade fucked up 2020 for weird 2021?
I think I’ll hang on and ride the wave


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hands up, who’s tired...


Always...If I didn't think it would kill me or fry what's left of my mind, I'd get some meth! Caffeine shall have to do. But pancakes are sounding good, and it IS Sunday morning, so yeah...and I have blueberries for my potassium & vitamin c kick


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


I need a nap now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Let’s give a shout-out to @hanimmal for wakn and bakn with us lately.

We’re gonna make gummies today hehehehe


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Let’s give a shout-out to @hanimmal for wakn and bakn with us lately.
> 
> We’re gonna make gummies today hehehehe


Got a little bakin (bacon?) crew building up, don't we? Minus LG on the bacon 



SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got a little bakin (bacon?) crew building up, don't we? Minus LG on the bacon
> 
> View attachment 4785407
> 
> SH420


She hangs with us long enough she’ll be first here in the morning!
I’m gonna get some cakez and blackjack shatter since there’s no bud


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6060-842


Thanks for bringing me back to reality


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I need a nap now


I just woke from one...Got up today, read the paper, drank coffee, got stoned, fell asleep...Doesn't help that it's warm AF in here. Maybe a shower will help and that tree still needs to come down! 

Plus we are supposed to get more snow starting any second now.

OK, shower it is!! And I turned the fireplace off!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2021)

@mysunnyboy do you live in Illinois the only state I know of that runs out of bud


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> those things are expensive! *have you ever tried a hair straightener?* I need a new robe, mine is ancient and has a hole in one of the pockets


@Laughing Grass Holy Shit I thought that was just bullshit! But I modified the idea since the iron had holes......I used the iron as my oven and heated some plate steel I had laying around.


Put some bubble hash in some parchment then clamped the steel and hash pack with this.


It worked......it's like dark caramel......I'm sure with something you have more control over it would come out better. But damn I'm baked


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ?


Was that a question? Man up soldier, might need you to cover my 6... and not just in a sexual way...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Was that a question? Man up soldier, might need you to cover my 6... and not just in a sexual way...


You getting ready for the real deal? Straight up competitors league 









Post Malone Officially Launches Celebrity World Beer Pong League | Man of Many


Post Malone has launched Celebrity World Pong League, available to view through Facebook Messenger and Instagram.




manofmany.com





SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @mysunnyboy do you live in Illinois the only state I know of that runs out of bud


No I live in the other one, Floriduh...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Aaaaaaaand GO!    

Ok. Now what? Maybe I can take a nap for a few hours and get another wake n bake in. Happy Monday. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass Holy Shit I thought that was just bullshit! But I modified the idea since the iron had holes......I used the iron as my oven and heated some plate steel I had laying around.
> View attachment 4785656
> 
> Put some bubble hash in some parchment then clamped the steel and hash pack with this.
> ...


This seems much more practical than a big press taking up a bunch of room. How long did you have to heat up the metal in the oven?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got a little bakin (bacon?) crew building up, don't we? Minus LG on the bacon
> 
> View attachment 4785407
> 
> SH420


I like bacon, I think I like the response I get from saying I don't better tho.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like bacon, I think I like the response I get from saying I don't better tho.


You’re funny


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

I woke up in the refrigerator! 
It’s been hot. We’ve had the air on.
Was 61 degrees IN the house because we didn’t switch over to heat. I can’t move.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I woke up in the refrigerator!
> It’s been hot. We’ve had the air on.
> Was 61 degrees IN the house because we didn’t switch over to heat. I can’t move.


how were the gummies?


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

I like bacon but do not eat it often. Texture is the barrier.

The taste and smell of bacon are nice, however my pleasure center is derailed 
at overcooked crunchy, tough, too much fat or undercooked chewy bacon.


This does look enticing!





That, my friends, is what is affectionately referred to as the *BACON EXPLOSION*. (We also like to call it the heart-attack log, or the time bacon went too far.) This bacon monstrosity is made with crispy bacon (of course), ground pork sausage, a bacon weave and barbecue sauce. Sometimes it even has cheddar. This is not a joke, guys. But a very real, very serious recipe that people have made and eaten for dinner.









The Bacon Explosion Will Change The Way You See The World, And Bacon


It's bacon on bacon.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how were the gummies?


Haven’t made them yet, I’ll do that shortly. 
I’ve got a dr appointment in 10 minutes. Gotta love televisits. Brb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like bacon but do not eat it often. Texture is the barrier.
> 
> The taste and smell of bacon are nice, however my pleasure center is derailed
> at overcooked crunchy, tough, too much fat or undercooked chewy bacon.
> ...


That does look good. 

You doing okay lokie?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

I’m parked in the waiting room, smoking a joint


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once went to put on my glasses and something is not right


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This seems much more practical than a big press taking up a bunch of room. How long did you have to heat up the metal in the oven?


I used the straight iron as my "oven" and heating them up only took a minute. While the size of the plates was more practical the fumbling around with the hot plates was not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m parked in the waiting room, smoking a joint


In your pajamas I hope. Does Barbie try to make you laugh during your appointment?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I used the straight iron as my "oven" and heating them up only took a minute. While the size of the plates was more practical the fumbling around with the hot plates was not.


Could you weld it to the plate underneath somehow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like bacon but do not eat it often. Texture is the barrier.
> 
> The taste and smell of bacon are nice, however my pleasure center is derailed
> at overcooked crunchy, tough, too much fat or undercooked chewy bacon.
> ...


I've made that,..it's good.



mysunnyboy said:


> Haven’t made them yet, I’ll do that shortly.
> I’ve got a dr appointment in 10 minutes. Gotta love televisits. Brb


Now I have all this rosin I was thinking about gummies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could you weld it to the plate underneath somehow?


No I'd need to build something from scratch. A large press still seems like a ok idea. Small presses are to overpriced for what they are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No I'd need to build something from scratch. A large press still seems like a ok idea. Small presses are to overpriced for what they are.


cheapest one I've seen that gets decent reviews is $570 CAD. https://www.amazon.ca/Ton-Complete-Heat-Press-Machine/dp/B07KLPX4NW/ I've seen this one at the head shop for $150. https://www.theju1cebox.com/ not sure how well it works but it's small.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That does look good.
> 
> You doing okay lokie?


I'm maintaining control as much as I am willing.

45 years ago I was given a priceless necklace with the provision I wear it to a funeral.



While bringing it out of storage I did find the remnants of my first Rosin press run.


I'm dabbing my way to the cemetery today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm maintaining control as much as I am willing.
> 
> 45 years ago I was given a priceless necklace with the provision I wear it to a funeral.
> View attachment 4786232
> ...


 I can't even begin imagine what you're going through. Stay strong we're all thinking about you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> cheapest one I've seen that gets decent reviews is $570 CAD. https://www.amazon.ca/Ton-Complete-Heat-Press-Machine/dp/B07KLPX4NW/ I've seen this one at the head shop for $150. https://www.theju1cebox.com/ not sure how well it works but it's small.


Yeah I saw those. The hand clamp is basically what I did yesterday. And the other is nice but this is where I'm undecided. I can for the same amount of money build a 20 ton 4" x 7" plate press.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In your pajamas I hope. Does Barbie try to make you laugh during your appointment?


She’s on my last nerve atm grrr
Sparkee kept walking in front of me during the appointment and it made the dr laugh. She looked up and saw his face instead of mine!


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I saw those. The hand clamp is basically what I did yesterday. And the other is nice but this is where I'm undecided. I can for the same amount of money build a 20 ton 4" x 7" plate press.


I went with build a 20 ton 4" x 7" plate press.

As you have additional uses the cost can be justified.

A pressure gauge would be beneficial although it is nearly cost prohibitive to buy one.





__





ZINKO 20 Ton Bottle Jack with Pressure Gauge Model: ZNP-20P: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


ZINKO 20 Ton Bottle Jack with Pressure Gauge Model: ZNP-20P: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





There is a DIY for a gauge addon


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 4, 2021)

It started with the wake and bake now we feeeel allllriiight. Hope everyone had a great weekend. Whatever troubles haunt your mind, light up if you can and find peace today .


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4786245
> It started with the wake and bake now we feeeel allllriiight. Hope everyone had a great weekend. Whatever troubles haunt your mind, light up if you can and find peace today .


I like your smoking buddy.

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I like your smoking buddy.
> 
> SH420


He doesnt mind being right up in it either, the little stoner kitty haha. He welcomes it really lol. Prolly hoping for sone catnip


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> I went with build a 20 ton 4" x 7" plate press.
> 
> As you have additional uses the cost can be justified.
> 
> ...


I'd think consistent temps are more desirable over pressure. I could be wrong here but if everything presses differently then there's no consistency batch to batch.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2021)

Moanin folks!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2021)

Here we go as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd think consistent temps are more desirable over pressure. I could be wrong here but if everything presses differently then there's no consistency batch to batch.


consistent temps are needed, true.

The gauge would help prevent blowouts.






It only takes a few blowouts to learn how much manual pressure is required.

I have not put the extra expense into a gauge. If I were to go into mass production then the gauge would be more important.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning folk....Happy New year to all...looks like everyone made it so far.....

Coffee is up and it's hot.......those who need refreshers you know where it is.....

Good to see ya guys.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> consistent temps are needed, true.
> 
> The gauge would help prevent blowouts.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in what you have there. Care to share when you get a chance?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning folk....Happy New year to all...looks like everyone made it so far.....
> 
> Coffee is up and it's hot.......those who need refreshers you know where it is.....
> 
> Good to see ya guys.....


Good to see you pal


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good to see you pal


good to see you too.....

hope you and Barbie had a good new years.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> good to see you too.....
> 
> hope you and Barbie had a good new years.....


It was great, I went to bed and she tried to watch the ball drop. She spent a couple of hours at the neighbors bonfire, and drank two beers lol 
Hope your mrs is well.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm interested in what you have there. Care to share when you get a chance?


That pic is from the web.

This is mine.




__





What did you accomplish today?


That seems like a more secure option, nice thinking. The top pic looks like a titty with nipple ring being dangled over my face ...... sketchy I know but vaguely familiar. I have yet to meet a girl with two nipples on one tit but I did know a gal with a mole that would work .



www.rollitup.org









__





Happy Birthday Lokie


Sorry I'm late, I was Happy Birthday!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It was great, I went to bed and she tried to watch the ball drop. She spent a couple of hours at the neighbors bonfire, and drank two beers lol
> Hope your mrs is well.


she's doing good.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> That pic is from the web.
> 
> This is mine.
> 
> ...


every time I click a link back to RUI it logs me out


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> That pic is from the web.
> 
> This is mine.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the plates I was thinking about but everything is out of stock right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> every time I click a link back to RUI it logs me out


Yeah new window and logout on that new window.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> every time I click a link back to RUI it logs me out


Bake on!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah new window and logout on that new window.


So it's not just me? I swear there's something still in my computer after that ransomware attack. A few weeks ago when I logged into here on my ipad I got a popup telling me that my email address and password were part of an online database. I've been using the same password for all sites so I changed them on sites I regularly visit. Forgot twitter lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So it's not just me? I swear there's something still in my computer after that ransomware attack. A few weeks ago when I logged into here on my ipad I got a popup telling me that my email address and password were part of an online database. I've been using the same password for all sites so I changed them on sites I regularly visit. Forgot twitter lol.
> 
> View attachment 4786416


at least you caught it now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> at least you caught it now


I'm not confident that I have. I've only been doing banking on my phone since this all happened... not a lot to steal there anyway lol.

Not too sure how they were able to change the email address and password on my twitter without me having to verify something by email. I don't use twitter so they can have it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not confident that I have. I've only been doing banking on my phone since this all happened... not a lot to steal there anyway lol.
> 
> Not too sure how they were able to change the email address and password on my twitter without me having to verify something by email. I don't use twitter so they can have it.


just watch your wifi and Bluetooth connections. Try to keep passwords and logons somewhere else.......in your head preferably and if possible.....another always change your passwords on a regular basis...in this day of age....information is golden...
me and some online budies learned that back in the 90's...the pirate days

you bank sounds like mine....especially after the holidays....eeek...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> just watch your wifi and Bluetooth connections. Try to keep passwords and logons somewhere else.......in your head preferably and if possible.....another always change your passwords on a regular basis...in this day of age....information is golden...
> me and some online budies learned that back in the 90's...the pirate days
> 
> you bank sounds like mine....especially after the holidays....eeek...


I started using a password keeper on my phone so I only have one password to remember now. I used to use facebook to log into everything but that really screwed me when I got locked out of that account lol. I'm ready for biometric retina scanners. 

I think I need to set some time aside to reset our computers and make sure there's nothing still living in there. My brother remoted in and had a look but I'm not sure how thorough he was. Did you used to break into people's computers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Bake on!


I need a detox after the past two weeks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you used to break into people's computers?


short answer.....yes....we did only between irc chat friends though, just to ck our security protocals on our systems.....

we did do anything to anyone else, cause we knew the potential of what we could do......

primarily we stuck to OS systems software, gaming, music, DVD rips......I dove into Graphic/painting, and animation software hard in those days...still a bit of it somewhere in one of my boxes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> short answer.....yes....we did only between irc chat friends though, just to ck our security protocals on our systems.....
> 
> we did do anything to anyone else, cause we knew the potential of what we could do......
> 
> primarily we stuck to OS systems software, gaming, music, DVD rips......I dove into Graphic/painting, and animation software hard in those days...still a bit of it somewhere in one of my boxes


No questions... I have a job for you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

@mysunnyboy 2,500mg! and it looks like Pooh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy 2,500mg! and it looks like Pooh
> 
> View attachment 4786540


OH
MY
GOD
GUMMIZILLA


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy 2,500mg! and it looks like Pooh
> 
> View attachment 4786540


I got dibs on an ear!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not confident that I have. I've only been doing banking on my phone since this all happened... not a lot to steal there anyway lol.
> 
> Not too sure how they were able to change the email address and password on my twitter without me having to verify something by email. I don't use twitter so they can have it.
> 
> View attachment 4786426


You got the Russian ransomware? Did you pay? They have been in all your shit for up to a year no joke everything you had is compromised. Even if you got it back. I was part of the team force that felt with it in the public school system here. Hate to admit it but those fuckers are good. Id completely get rid of everything and buy all new hardware if that happened to me. Good on you for changing your passwords, hopefully you didn't change them all to the same thing. They still have a back door into your systems though 100% certain if it was evil Corp and you are still using same systems


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

What are opt temps and pressure for rosin? Cold pressed.....160-180ish? I'm sure you don't need 20 ton. So much expensive junk out there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

have you looked at harbor freight tools??? they have a 20 ton for 269.00


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What are opt temps and pressure for rosin? Cold pressed.....160-180ish? I'm sure you don't need 20 ton. So much expensive junk out there.


I used 195° and a 90 micron bag. slow press for about 60 sec.

Without a gauge you slowly press until the flow slows dramatically.

Press too fast and or hard = blowout.
The bag may split and allow solid bits to contaminate the live rosin and cause a small mess to clean up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

20 Ton H-Frame Floor Shop Press


Amazing deals on this 20Ton H-Frame Shop Press at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





2 bills not bad...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> You got the Russian ransomware? Did you pay? They have been in all your shit for up to a year no joke everything you had is compromised. Even if you got it back. I was part of the team force that felt with it in the public school system here. Hate to admit it but those fuckers are good. Id completely get rid of everything and buy all new hardware if that happened to me. Good on you for changing your passwords, hopefully you didn't change them all to the same thing. They still have a back door into your systems though 100% certain if it was evil Corp and you are still using same systems


No it was over a million dollars in bitcoin. The ransomware was egregor, which I think is fairly new. https://www.upguard.com/blog/what-is-egregor-ransomware I'm not in a position to replace my tech right now. Since this is all software a wipe and reload should clear everything no?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Right....I'm just burnin one here thinking of numbers and stroke and pressure and heat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it was over a million dollars in bitcoin. The ransomware was egregor, which I think is fairly new. https://www.upguard.com/blog/what-is-egregor-ransomware I'm not in a position to replace my tech right now. Since this is all software a wipe and reload should clear everything no?


should...just make sure you have good computer security and scan it regularly......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 20 Ton H-Frame Floor Shop Press
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 20Ton H-Frame Shop Press at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...


Yeah yeah that and some dabpress planks....but my engineering mind don't stop and I can make it better.......or enjoy thinking about it lol......I miss work


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah yeah that and some dabpress planks....but my engineering mind don't stop and I can make it better.......or enjoy thinking about it lol......I miss work


I'm at work.....I have one of those in the back....now you got me thinking.....sheesh...

p.s i'll burn one for you later.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

hey @Laughing Grass 

little information for ya









Ransomware - Wikipedia
 






en.wikipedia.org





also watch out for these 









How to Clone Android Phone Remotely? (Complete Step by Step Process)


Get entire activities of your target person with TOS best clone app and deliver older phone data into new one by using all these phone clone steps now.




www.theonespy.com





and yes people do that.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> should...just make sure you have good computer security and scan it regularly......


my security is awesome it's the user that sucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my security is awesome it's the user that sucks.


naw.....I don't think so......just gotta be aware of the crap and crappy people that's out there doing this shit....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm at work.....I have one of those in the back....now you got me thinking.....sheesh...
> 
> p.s i'll burn one for you later.....


I know I can use a H press for other things in my shop too......but the stuff that is out there for a consumer in a smaller scale.....it's crazy what they get for it $ and it's so basic it's only built around cheep parts and cheep manufacturing. This industry has some of the cheepest crap marketed to us. It really sucks because it wasn't that bad 20 years ago. 

/Endrant


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know I can use a H press for other things in my shop too......but the stuff that is out there for a consumer in a smaller scale.....it's crazy what they get for it $ and it's so basic it's only built around cheep parts and cheep manufacturing. This industry has some of the cheepest crap marketed to us. It really sucks because it wasn't that bad 20 years ago.
> 
> /Endrant


and most of it is all made in China or Taiwan........

I see that crap in the VW community all the time...I use my press for kingpin and linkpins when I need to do them...now those kits are made in Chino and crap.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and most of it is all made in China or Taiwan........
> 
> I see that crap in the VW community all the time...I use my press for kingpin and linkpins when I need to do them...now those kits are made in Chino and crap.....


I've actually made prototypes and samples for other designers......just to learn it's going to china for reproduction


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw.....I don't think so......just gotta be aware of the crap and crappy people that's out there doing this shit....


My partner's work gave us sentinel one to install on all our computers https://www.sentinelone.com/ It's supposed to be next level ai protection that they use in all their clubs and it's remotely monitored.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner's work gave us sentinel one to install on all our computers https://www.sentinelone.com/ It's supposed to be next level ai protection that they use in all their clubs and it's remotely monitored.


nice, platform looks clean and semi easy to use.....

hope it works for you.....

I'm not much of an AI fan....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've actually made prototypes and samples for other designers......just to learn it's going to china for reproduction


damn that sucks......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn that sucks......


Oh yeah, the product and process to get to the end too.....

But I did get to do some really cool things with those big ideas also.....so that's experience you don't usually get to have.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it was over a million dollars in bitcoin. The ransomware was egregor, which I think is fairly new. https://www.upguard.com/blog/what-is-egregor-ransomware I'm not in a position to replace my tech right now. Since this is all software a wipe and reload should clear everything no?


Idk I wouldn't trust it they usually leave back doors. I got an old ransomware in like 2011 and did what you said above, It worked initially but was never the same, wound up trashing the computer. 

For the school we had to do all kinds of craziness, including replacing about 25% of their servers, and then finding out later that they had gotten into about 50% of them and laid traps, but I am in more of an overlord role than a nerd at the keyboard role.

All I'll say is I would not be comfortable with the actions you have taken so far, if I was in your shoes. I have not dealt with egregor before and deal with this stuff at more of a corporate level than a personal level, so feel free to ignore my paranoia.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Idk I wouldn't trust it they usually leave back doors. I got an old ransomware in like 2011 and did what you said above, It worked initially but was never the same, wound up trashing the computer.
> 
> For the school we had to do all kinds of craziness, including replacing about 25% of their servers, and then finding out later that they had gotten into about 50% of them and laid traps, but I am in more of an overlord role than a nerd at the keyboard role.
> 
> All I'll say is I would not be comfortable with the actions you have taken so far, if I was in your shoes. I have not dealt with egregor before and deal with this stuff at more of a corporate level than a personal level, so feel free to ignore my paranoia.


I'm not ignoring your paranoia, trust me I lived it. I may seem nonchalant about it on here, but I was dying inside. October was shitacular month! Lost my grow, lost my photos and videos and lost our income. I'm doing the best I can with what I have.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not ignoring your paranoia, trust me I lived it. I may seem nonchalant about it on here, but I was dying inside. October was shitacular month! Lost my grow, lost my photos and videos and lost our income. I'm doing the best I can with what I have.


That's the way to pull up those boot straps....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2021)

It could be a job,


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It could be a job,
> View attachment 4786876


“What do you do for a living, sir?”

I’m a stripperlacer. I’ve pulled strings in high places.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it was over a million dollars in bitcoin. The ransomware was egregor, which I think is fairly new. https://www.upguard.com/blog/what-is-egregor-ransomware I'm not in a position to replace my tech right now. Since this is all software a wipe and reload should clear everything *no*?


Just replace the machine's hard drive. I wouldn't even try to format and rewrite it. HD's are cheap, but I remember this and your valuable data is on an external, right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

ooooooo ooooooo where’s my medicine?!

whooomp there it is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just replace the machine's hard drive. I wouldn't even try to format and rewrite it. HD's are cheap, but I remember this and your valuable data is on an external, right?


Yea it's a 2tb external drive. I don't really care about the data that's on the computers. We also have an old windows 7 hp computer that runs crestron and our camera software. I'd have no idea how to get that running again if I wiped that computer. Sentinel one identified qakbot and the ransomware on the windows computers and said it removed it and there hasn't been any alerts since.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It could be a job,
> View attachment 4786876


I'd like to know how she bends her knee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


Whoooomp there you are, whoooomp there you are...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

gonna be singing that all day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna be singing that all day.


That’s why I did it shakalaka shakalaka


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

OR would you prefer this golden oldie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> OR would you prefer this golden oldie


No!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

that tag team song is like a million years old and people still pour onto the dance floor when it comes on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

Grandson tunes have been making it onto my playlist a lot lately.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


love macklemore


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grandson tunes have been making it onto my playlist a lot lately.


Who?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

I don’t know how I missed this


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

Go pee before you watch this.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who?


He's from Toronto, mainly rap/rock and edm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's from Toronto, mainly rap/rock and edm.


Think I’ll make gummies today? 
I ordered weed this morning, bubble gum, yum. They have Orange Juice strain. Never heard of it, may try it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Think I’ll make gummies today?
> I ordered weed this morning, bubble gum, yum. They have Orange Juice strain. Never heard of it, may try it.


are we taking bets?

Actual flower this time or concentrate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm going to try trimming the hair round my dogs eyes and but this morning. 

If all goes well I'll try doing mine


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to try trimming the hair round my dogs eyes and but this morning.
> 
> If all goes well I'll try doing mine


You’ve got a hairy butt?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are we taking bets?
> 
> Actual flower this time or concentrate?


Flower if you can believe that!
I tried to buy some yesterday but I smoked all of my monthly allotment. 2.5 oz of flower a month but I can buy 62 ozs of concentrate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm thinking gummies also.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking gummies also.


You should be able to make that big one with all that rosin you’ve been pressing.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4787200


There was a dude escorted out of one of the local factories here last year for misappropriation of company time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Flower if you can believe that!
> I tried to buy some yesterday but I smoked all of my monthly allotment. 2.5 oz of flower a month but I can buy 62 ozs of concentrate.


So 2.5 in 5 days! Damn!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Flower if you can believe that!
> I tried to buy some yesterday but I smoked all of my monthly allotment. 2.5 oz of flower a month but I can buy 62 ozs of concentrate.


Where's the logic in that? 2.5 ounces per month seems low


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So 2.5 in 5 days! Damn!


lol Barbie did it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> There was a dude escorted out of one of the local factories here last year for misappropriation of company time.View attachment 4787217


the real question....

Did he finish?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

You guys are a bunch of potheads


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol Barbie did it


wow that's since Jan 1?

Damn girl!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's the logic in that? 2.5 ounces per month seems low


There’s none, no logic whatsoever. And they don’t sell paraphernalia and you’re not allowed to buy it at a smoke shop. You’re supposed to buy papers at a gas station! I shit you not.
And holy shit, don’t say that you are legal and have a card in a headshop, I’ve been kicked out of three so far.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys are a bunch of potheads


Who?!

oooooooo ooooooooo


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the real question....
> 
> Did he finish?


I hope so. The story goes he was working overtime and thought no one else was at work.?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> I hope so. The story goes he was working overtime and thought no one else was at work.?


Double time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s none, no logic whatsoever. And they don’t sell paraphernalia and you’re not allowed to buy it at a smoke shop. You’re supposed to buy papers at a gas station! I shit you not.
> And holy shit, don’t say that you are legal and have a card in a headshop, I’ve been kicked out of three so far.


why do they kick you out for being legal? 

Florida is such a strange place


----------



## solakani (Jan 5, 2021)

AK47 frosty sativa tester.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Double time


Long hard hours.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> I hope so. The story goes he was working overtime and thought no one else was at work.?


lol that would be so embarrassing. I always assume I'm being recorded when I leave the house.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> why do they kick you out for being legal?
> 
> Florida is such a strange place


Right???!!! Because they sell stuff for smoking tobacco, cbd, and hemp, according to them. 
It makes no sense and I try to reason with them lol but noooooo, they say you must leave the store now. 
My friend sold his shop last year and we smoked in the back. He didn’t care who bought what and didn’t say shit to anyone. That’s why I got thrown out of so many I guess. I thought they were fuckn with me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that would be so embarrassing. I always assume I'm being recorded when I leave the house.


You are!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right???!!! Because they sell stuff for smoking tobacco, cbd, and hemp, according to them.
> It makes no sense and I try to reason with them lol but noooooo, they say you must leave the store now.
> My friend sold his shop last year and we smoked in the back. He didn’t care who bought what and didn’t say shit to anyone. That’s why I got thrown out of so many I guess. I thought they were fuckn with me.


It's the same here in Ca. It's still illegal at a federal level, regardless of your medical status. Don't ask for a bong, you better ask for a water pipe. You're smoking tobacco, right? 

working at the shop, I would correct people often. Never kicked anybody out

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's the same here in Ca. It's still illegal at a federal level, regardless of your medical status. Don't ask for a bong, you better ask for a water pipe. You're smoking tobacco, right?
> 
> working at the shop, I would correct people often. Never kicked anybody out
> 
> SH420


Cause you’re a nice guy


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to try trimming the hair round my dogs eyes and but this morning.
> 
> If all goes well I'll try doing mine


I now know what my natural hair color is. Hint, it's not magenta.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I now know what my natural hair color is. Hint, it's not magenta.


me too!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> me too!!


I should rephrase that. I know what MY natural hair color is now!! Old!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Flower if you can believe that!
> I tried to buy some yesterday but I smoked all of my monthly allotment. 2.5 oz of flower a month but I can buy 62 ozs of concentrate.


62 oz??? That's a half gallon or roughly 4 pounds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I now know what my natural hair color is. Hint, it's not magenta.


Have you been colouring your hair magenta your whole life?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2021)

Morning all.....

Coffee is up and it's hot for those who need a refill......cream and sugar on the right......and the fun stuff on the left


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

so I'm not allowed to trim the dog's bum. She thinks I'm going to turn him into this. 



After our walk last night I was chatting with someone when suddenly all I could smell was poo. It was all matted up in his fur. Groomers should be allowed to open during the lockdown.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so I'm not allowed to trim the dog's bum. She thinks I'm going to turn him into this.
> 
> View attachment 4787287
> 
> After our walk last night I was chatting with someone when suddenly all I could smell was poo. It was all matted up in his fur. Groomers should be allowed to open during the lockdown.


Groomers are open here but slammed with business. We have a traveling groomer that comes to us every few weeks. I think the doggos are due for their spa day this month 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Groomers are open here but slammed with business. We have a traveling groomer that comes to us every few weeks. I think the doggos are due for their spa day this month
> 
> SH420


I’ve been very lucky. Paulie’s groomer has always had a slot available.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wow that's since Jan 1?
> 
> Damn girl!


lol each person has their own 30 period lol

pooo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve been very lucky. Paulie’s groomer has always had a slot available.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you been colouring your hair magenta your whole life?


No, we couldn't get magenta when I was young or I would have. My hair has always been red. It's not anymore.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

@DarkWeb I could not find an image of a 10 foot pole. He’s Ukrainian.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Groomers are open here but slammed with business. We have a traveling groomer that comes to us every few weeks. I think the doggos are due for their spa day this month
> 
> SH420





cannabineer said:


> I’ve been very lucky. Paulie’s groomer has always had a slot available.


We're on his winter schedule now so he get's a cut ever other month. His last appointment was in October and he's getting a bit bushy. It's stupid, his last appointment I they came out to the car and got him then brought him back when they were done. I don't see why that can't do that during lockdown. 

I trimmed around him bum and eyes while she was in the bath. That was just gross!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, we couldn't get magenta when I was young or I would have. My hair has always been red. It's not anymore.


 How long has it been since you've had a hair appointment? I'd be scared to do colouring at home.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're on his winter schedule now so he get's a cut ever other month. His last appointment was in October and he's getting a bit bushy. It's stupid, his last appointment I they came out to the car and got him then brought him back when they were done. I don't see why that can't do that during lockdown.
> 
> I trimmed around him bum and eyes while she was in the bath. That was just gross!


The trimming never stops.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve been very lucky. Paulie’s groomer has always had a slot available.


Our dogs get a bath regularly.





We trim the hair from their eyes.





Full grooming 4 times a year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> The trimming never stops.


trippy profile pic. I haven't trimmed since June 



lokie said:


> Our dogs get a bath regularly.
> 
> We trim the hair from their eyes.
> 
> Full grooming 4 times a year.


what breed of dogs do you have?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> trippy profile pic. I haven't trimmed since June


I bet you still look great! The pic is a Strawberry Anemone @25' under wharf #1 in Monterey.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long has it been since you've had a hair appointment? I'd be scared to do colouring at home.


3/18/2020


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> trippy profile pic. I haven't trimmed since June
> 
> 
> 
> what breed of dogs do you have?


Pound Dogs.
Left Patches Lhasa Apso/Jack Russell. Right Dexter Brussels Griffon/??


Patches was surrendered to the SPCA. The previous had to move and could not take pets with them.

SPCA said Dexter was picked up from the streets after being abandoned.

They are rarely more than 10 feet apart.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Our dogs get a bath regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving Z-Bro.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long has it been since you've had a hair appointment? I'd be scared to do colouring at home.


@curious2garden


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I bet you still look great! The pic is a Strawberry Anemone @25' under wharf #1 in Monterey.


lol I was talking about trimming weed.



curious2garden said:


> 3/18/2020


That's a long time! Your bangs must be down to your chin.


lokie said:


> Pound Dogs.
> Left Patches Lhasa Apso/Jack Russell. Right Dexter Brussels Griffon/??
> View attachment 4787365
> 
> ...


Too cute. Are the little elephant and cow their toys?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *lol I was talking about trimming weed.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um yeah that's what I thought.....


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Um yeah that's what I thought.....


Me too, lol....I thought we were gonna have to change her name to Shaggy


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was talking about trimming weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO.

The bull was a Birthday present for my 8th birthday. From my parents. 

The elephant was to be a gift to a girl in my 6th grade class. Until my dad figured out what was going on. 

In short, those are antique, not toys.

That cabinet contains 5 generations of personal memories. And some of my worldly trophies.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden


That was the color
(edited to spell color correctly LOL)


Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was talking about trimming weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckily my hair is all the same length


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was the colo
> 
> Luckily my hair is all the same length


trim the ends and let it grow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> trim the ends and let it grow.


My trimming is an invitation to disaster and I can accept my limitations. Sometime around this summer I'll be dying my hair blue and laughing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My trimming is an invitation to disaster and I can accept my limitations. Sometime around this summer I'll be dying my hair blue and laughing.


I cut Barbie’s hair. I cut my hair. You can’t mess up my hair hehehe...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Good morning everyone. It’s 39.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning everyone. It’s 39.
> 
> View attachment 4788100


37 here. Probably get a little colder before the sun comes up. 
Ready? This is to see if I can get back to sleep for another hour or so.
   

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning everyone. It’s 39.
> 
> View attachment 4788100


Still need ice in your drink at 39°


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still need ice in your drink at 39°


I’m using my gpen!!!! Bong is too cold.

I’m so glad I don’t have to go outside to smoke!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 37 here. Probably get a little colder before the sun comes up.
> Ready? This is to see if I can get back to sleep for another hour or so.
> 
> 
> SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m using my gpen!!!! Bong is too cold.
> 
> I’m so glad I don’t have to go outside to smoke!


I used to have this one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Morning Marshall Tucker Music


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

Whoever is responsible for our fire alarm... I will find you and I will kill you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whoever is responsible for our fire alarm... I will find you and I will kill you.


STOP SMOKING SO MUCH!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> STOP SMOKING SO MUCH!


I'm grumpy this morning.  It went off two more times last night after we were in bed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

Filling the vape now and sending a snotty text to the property manager.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Filling the vape now and sending a snotty test to the property manager.


What’s his number, we’ll all call and complain! We don’t need no grumpy grass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

lol that would be hilarious! I'm sure everyone has texted him this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

I started watching history of swear words last night. It's pretty funny. Nicolas Cage looks weird with fake hair, dyed beard and heavy makeup. 



https://www.netflix.com/ca/title/81305757


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Fresh squeezed Breakfast.








Not sure how much is gonna get done today but it will begin with high spirits.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Fresh squeezed Breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome nectar collector


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome nectar collector


Thank you.

His name is Major Tom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Fresh squeezed Breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've earned it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> His name is Major Tom.


Love it, blast off


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

5:44 am in cali. Why am I awake?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 5:44 am in cali. Why am I awake?









9am here and it feels early.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

Yeah, I have a two year old...sleep schedules are nonexistent now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

I bought a pair of giant novelty scissors on amazon. My best purchase of 2021 so far! It's like my arm is two feet longer.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey, did the dems take the senate last night? Holy shit...there may be hope for us yet!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

did you use those on the hairy butts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> did you use those on the hairy butts?


To get distance...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> did you use those on the hairy butts?


the little ones yup. 



DarkWeb said:


> To get distance...


he got a quick bath on Monday night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, did the dems take the senate last night? Holy shit...there may be hope for us yet!!!


I've never followed us politics as much as I have in the past three months. It's like a John Grisham novel.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never followed us politics as much as I have in the past three months. It's like a John Grisham novel.


Aren’t you technically living in a colony of England? The queen is on your money, right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Aren’t you technically living in a colony of England? The queen is on your money, right?


Que?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

We're a parliamentary democracy. We gained independence in 1867, but the Monarch is still head of state and gives royal ascent to acts of the legislature.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're a parliamentary democracy. We gained independence in 1867, but the Monarch is still head of state and gives royal ascent to acts of the legislature.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2021)

A late start today but good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A late start today but good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4788328as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


My brother loves skulls. Is covered in skull tattoos. He’s got a grouping of 13 of them on his forearm. Different types you know. His bday is on the 13th too and was born on Friday the 13th. It suits him.
Have a great day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2021)

Then he would love this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Then he would love this View attachment 4788345


As he would say “yeeeesh”


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2021)

Mornin.......

just watching the rain come down before the weather swings to chilly down here......

looks like news reports we might get more snow this weekend in west texas.......this should be interesting, cause right before new years hit they got a foot and a half, we just got rain and chilly.....snuggling weather 

welp coffee is hot and ready to go.....

wonder if my taco guys is back....hmmm


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Then he would love this View attachment 4788345


You gave me a "Shark Tank" idea....Coffee mug with built in dry herb vaporizer. Just think, it would keep your coffee warm longer!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Mornin.......
> 
> just watching the rain come down before the weather swings to chilly down here......
> 
> ...


The cold has hit here...Not supposed to get above freezing until next Tuesday here. But not terrible...Lows like 20F. 

The gas fireplace is working and the new blower motor will be here tomorrow...I'll be warm!! (knock on wood)

Which reminds me, I need to bring in another can of soil to thaw out!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2021)

Now I would watch that do you think that you could get them to try it on tv


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now I would watch that do you think that you could get them to try it on tv


Might have to say it's a "spice warmer" lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The cold has hit here...Not supposed to get above freezing until next Tuesday here. But not terrible...Lows like 20F.
> 
> The gas fireplace is working and the new blower motor will be here tomorrow...I'll be warm!! (knock on wood)
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to bring in another can of soil to thaw out!


it's not gonna be to bad here.......the cooler air will start filtering in, by the weekend....our high will me low 50's to upper 40's here, with lows just in the lower 30's upper 20s by this weekend......

got plenty of wood for our fireplace....so that's a plus...

soil eh.....soil grower I'm guessing???


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

We're supposed to get a drive by storm today. Not much accumulation of rain, or snow expected in the mountains. I don't see any good storms coming through before the middle of the month. Not shaping up to be a good rain year so far.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

Day six of no junk food and this shows up.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day six of no junk food and this shows up.
> 
> View attachment 4788439


Eat it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Eat it.
> View attachment 4788442


We've already picked most of the oreos off


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day six of no junk food and this shows up.
> 
> View attachment 4788439


Just poof and it was there! Wish I could get donuts like that.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just poof and it was there! Wish I could get donuts like that.


We don't have a donut shop in town anymore, it was called "Pink Box" They should of combined with the "Lick a Lotta Yogurt" shop. The ads would have been epic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just poof and it was there! Wish I could get donuts like that.


A friend came over to get some weed cookies and brought a half dozen. I made her take four with her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> We don't have a donut shop in town anymore, it was called "Pink Box" They should of combined with the "Lick a Lotta Yogurt" shop. The ads would have been epic.


We have a Tim Horton's on almost every corner, their donuts aren't very good. Those donuts are from the Sanremo Cafe in Mississauga. I could eat a dozen of their chocolate skor donuts myself. 






Donuts - Sanremo


Italian Breads, fine foods, and desserts in Toronto




sanremobakery.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We've already picked most of the oreos off


lol @ picked most of the oreos off lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

I haven't had a good donut in a while.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have a Tim Horton's on almost every corner, their donuts aren't very good. Those donuts are from the Sanremo Cafe in Mississauga. I could eat a dozen of their chocolate skor donuts myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got one of the last oreo......nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol @ picked most of the oreos off lol


I’m weak around sweets and candy.



DarkWeb said:


> Looks like you got one of the last oreo......nice!


Still have skor donuts. I should go for a drive


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m weak around sweets and candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Still have skor donuts. I should go for a drive


In Cupertino there was a great little spot called Donut Family. Their cinnamon swirl was tops.

They might still be there.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m weak around sweets and candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Still have skor donuts. I should go for a drive


Candy little girl?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m weak around sweets and candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Still have skor donuts. I should go for a drive


Shit I didn't see those........pick me up one plz


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Candy little girl?


Reported lol literally


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's not gonna be to bad here.......the cooler air will start filtering in, by the weekend....our high will me low 50's to upper 40's here, with lows just in the lower 30's upper 20s by this weekend......
> 
> got plenty of wood for our fireplace....so that's a plus...
> 
> soil eh.....soil grower I'm guessing???


Yes, soil grower. Although I have been experimenting, most recently with aero, and that didn't end well. May try a flood & drain table sometime soon. But soil is dependable for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In Cupertino there was a great little spot called Donut Family. Their cinnamon swirl was tops.
> 
> They might still be there.


couldn't find anything on google. The donut wheel seems popular in cupertino.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Candy little girl?


That candy van gets around. 



DarkWeb said:


> Shit I didn't see those........pick me up one plz


I didn't go still got the boston cream if you want. It's a little stale now


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> couldn't find anything on google. The donut wheel seems popular in cupertino.


There was one Donut Wheel and they were also very good.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That candy van gets around.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go still got the boston cream if you want. It's a little stale now


Changing plates helps.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That candy van gets around.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go still got the boston cream if you want. It's a little stale now


I don't do Boston cream....thanks though


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, soil grower. Although I have been experimenting, most recently with aero, and that didn't end well. May try a flood & drain table sometime soon. But soil is dependable for me.


always nice to hear from a fellow soil grower.......

even though I have thought about trying an ebb & flow system to see how that works out....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't do Boston cream....thanks though


It's chocolate cream instead of custard. Imagine me saying that enticingly with a higher pitch at the end. 



lokie said:


> Changing plates helps.


There was a kid in highschool who stenciled rape van on the side of a his white minivan. 

He was suspended lol.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm a dirty man also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm a dirty man also.


that was a random admission.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that was a random admission.


I guess "soil" is the proper term, however saying I'm soiled is not appropriate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess "soil" is the proper term, however saying I'm soiled is not appropriate.


lol I didn't put the two together.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess "soil" is the proper term, however saying I'm soiled is not appropriate.


“oh I hope not”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's chocolate cream instead of custard. Imagine me saying that enticingly with a higher pitch at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay maybe. I don't do that jizz in a chocolate covered muffin shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay maybe. I don't do that jizz in a chocolate covered muffin shit.


What if I told you it was crème de *men*the?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay maybe. I don't do that jizz in a chocolate covered muffin shit.


did you get that from their website?


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

Custard filled maple bars are the wife's favorites.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Custard filled maple bars are the wife's favorites.


They make maple bars that are custard filled?

I gotta up my donut game!


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They make maple bars that are custard filled?
> 
> I gotta up my donut game!


You can ask them to fill them, depending on the shop.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can ask them to fill them, depending on the shop.


You can ask them to fill them?

I gotta up my donut shop game!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

They'll fill your donut?


----------



## ChainSmoking (Jan 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shit, sorry, he passed away.
> He moved from Montana to... New Mexico I think. He opened up a small restaurant and a few weeks later he passed.
> Roof hasn't been around for a year or so. Not sure I think he just fell off the map.
> Haven't heard from DW in a while. I wonder how he's doing. I'm sure he's puffing on some Evil.
> ...


I haven't been in touch with any of them. I was just trying to catch up.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that was a random admission.


He got your attention though


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay maybe. I don't do that jizz in a chocolate covered muffin shit.


Yeah I’m trying to lay off the protein also.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Different kind of wake and bake this morning my friends.
This country needs to join us in coffee and a joint.
Google morning


----------



## Maddmaxx70 (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Different kind of wake and bake this morning my friends.
> This country needs to join us in coffee and a joint.
> Google morning


Fresh coffee and fat spliff always gets my day started off right, then mid day I break out my mighty vape to get my second wind


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They'll fill your donut?


clearly you need to up your donut game too.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clearly you need to up your donut game too.


Pretty sure he was referring to buttsex


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2021)

Also, it’s 5:02am, been up since 4am.
Wtf...did you do this to me @mysunnyboy lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, it’s 5:02am, been up since 4am.
> Wtf...did you do this to me @mysunnyboy lol


noooooooooo





@Laughing Grass did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pretty sure he was referring to buttsex


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> noooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...









No fire alarms last night. I got six blissful hours of uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Different kind of wake and bake this morning my friends.
> This country needs to join us in coffee and a joint.
> Google morning


What a nut show!



Metasynth said:


> Also, it’s 5:02am, been up since 4am.
> Wtf...did you do this to me @mysunnyboy lol


But you get to hang with us.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, it’s 5:02am, been up since 4am.
> Wtf...did you do this to me @mysunnyboy lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


you don't get those three minutes back.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2021)

good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4789236good morning to you all and once again


So how do you feel about skulls?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2021)

Mmm I do not know but they kinda scare me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4789257


Daba daba dooooo! 

Nope sorry, wrong cartoon 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4789257


Wait! Hey that’s us!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Angel to the rescue


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wait! Hey that’s us!
> View attachment 4789263


Beanie likes your blanket.


----------



## solakani (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So how do you feel about skulls?


Always enjoyed Dia del la Muertos celebration in Mexico. Seemed to be morbid at first with the painted faces. Setup altar with candles, marigolds and sweets. Stay up all night to spent time with deceased loved ones. Not so scary.

Hand pressed 220u dry sift from my trim bin. Will need to clean it up more if I want it to stick together. If it works then I will dry sift the small buds with 73u screen for full melt.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Angel to the rescue View attachment 4789265


@Laughing Grass @shrxhky420 @raratt @DarkWeb and any one else who I’ve told I see 11:11 ALL THE TIME...what time did I post this picture?


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420 @raratt @DarkWeb and any one else who I’ve told I see 11:11 ALL THE TIME...what time did I post this picture?


8:11


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> 8:11


Dork


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> 8:11


LOL that was the first thing that I thought of too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dork


rofl. You crack me up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

You guys need to straighten up and settle down. East coast East coast

I need caffeine. I only had 1.5 cups instead of 5. Maybe I need a dab?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You guys need to straighten up and settle down. East coast East coast
> 
> I need caffeine. I only had 1.5 cups instead of 5. Maybe I need a dab?
> 
> View attachment 4789368


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

y'all sleep in this morning?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Morning bakers! Happy Friday! 
Today I'm reaching for the stars 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning bakers! Happy Friday!
> Today I'm reaching for the stars
> 
> 
> ...


'Morning Friday? I've been a day behind all week


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning bakers! Happy Friday!
> Today I'm reaching for the stars
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning brother


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 'Morning Friday? I've been a day behind all week


Damn you. I instantly checked the date when you questioned Friday. I was afraid it was only Tuesday or some shit. 

Lol. Stoners. Smh.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn you. I instantly checked the date when you questioned Friday. I was afraid it was only Tuesday or some shit.
> 
> Lol. Stoners. Smh.
> 
> SH420


It's March right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's March right?


Wouldn’t that be nice?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Good morning......wait is it still morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wouldn’t that be nice?


As long as it's nothing like March 2020. Let's go for May. I'm ready for winter to be over. 



DarkWeb said:


> Good morning......wait is it still morning?


it's always morning somewhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4790161


Yes! I do!
I knew you'd come back around. 

sorry neo, she was mine a long time ago 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4790161


I do


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes! I do!
> I knew you'd come back around.
> 
> sorry neo, she was mine a long time ago
> ...


Wow you weren't there a second ago!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow you weren't there a second ago!


Early bird or something like that.  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

lol as I was scrolling I thought the ring was on something else.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol as I was scrolling I thought the ring was on something else.


LOL is that your trim box?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Early bird or something like that.
> 
> SH420


@mysunnyboy might kick both our asses


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL is that your trim box?


I wish, I don't have a ring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

you got the angry face @DarkWeb


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish, I don't have a ring.


Yet


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy might kick both our asses


Nah, I got her beat too. I ain't scerd 



SH420


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, I got her beat too. I ain't scerd
> 
> View attachment 4790171
> 
> SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning bakers! Happy Friday!
> Today I'm reaching for the stars
> 
> 
> ...


A little outer space to go with the stars






The video is not being nice 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2021)

Brrrrrr.....Google just told me it's 13 degrees F with the wind chill.  But it's FRYday and I don't have to go out....and I have bacon....lol. The pan is warming....mmmmm, bacon and eggs over easy, runny, with toast, and oj...put your order in!

Got my transplanting all done, and now to kick into trim mode this weekend.

Bacon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Brrrrrr.....Google just told me it's 13 degrees F with the wind chill.  But it's FRYday and I don't have to go out....and I have bacon....lol. The pan is warming....mmmmm, bacon and eggs over easy, runny, with toast, and oj...put your order in!
> 
> Got my transplanting all done, and now to kick into trim mode this weekend.
> 
> Bacon


I could go for a toasted tomato and bacon sandwich


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow. Where did the morning go? I've already dabbed, smoked 2 bowls and need a refill of some jitter juice. 

Mmmm. Gonna go start my work day.
I think I need to smoke just 1 more bowl before I do!

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could go for a toasted tomato and bacon sandwich


Hold the bacon, please. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hold the bacon, please.
> 
> SH420


You don't like bacon? That's a cardinal sin here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

I had to go look.........I have bacon!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to go look.........I have bacon!


No bacon, no bread. I have tomatoes


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to go look.........I have bacon!


I went shopping yesterday and bought a pound because I have not had any in like...months! One of my NY resolutions....eat better and eat breakfast!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No bacon, no bread. I have tomatoes


I have no tomatoes.....but I do have sweet hawaiian crescent rolls and eggs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Ohhh you guys are killing me with the food talk! 
Ohhhhhh my stomach lol back to the bong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ohhh you guys are killing me with the food talk!
> Ohhhhhh my stomach lol back to the bong.


sorry forgot we'll stop.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sorry forgot we'll stop.


lol oh no don’t stop, don’t stop, don’t stop


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Brrrrrr.....Google just told me it's 13 degrees F with the wind chill.  But it's FRYday and I don't have to go out....and I have bacon....lol. The pan is warming....mmmmm, bacon and eggs over easy, runny, with toast, and oj...put your order in!
> 
> Got my transplanting all done, and now to kick into trim mode this weekend.
> 
> Bacon


I’m a little late. Is the kitchen still open?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ohhh you guys are killing me with the food talk!
> Ohhhhhh my stomach lol back to the bong.


Is your stomach okay Sunny?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol oh no don’t stop, don’t stop, don’t stop


Okay.,.....I will be topping it off with maple smoked gouda


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is your stomach okay Sunny?


Nooooooooo


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Happy Friday everyone!! Every day is special, light up!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No bacon, no bread. I have tomatoes


See, see! Try to pin it on me!


Like I said hold the bacon.... and then add it to my sammich, and then take the tomato off of my sammich and put it on hers. See everyone is happy now.

I'm not making any sense, I know. It's ok I don't normally make any sense, so nothing new 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 8, 2021)

Did someone say bacon??  

Glad I got taco's this morning.....woohoo

It's a cozey 35F this morning high gonna be in the lower 60's

Coffee is up and hot....

may your space tomatoes be fresh and tasty....


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m a little late. Is the kitchen still open?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4790241


Nice job! The eggs look perfect.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4790241


I hate you! In a good of course. 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4790241


nice....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

I don’t think my cardiologist would classify that as a healthy breakfast though. 

He has no sense of humour either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4790241


*looks at my banana in disgust.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 8, 2021)

after sorting through the trash in the emails....the top for the vert and the carpet kit for the ghia are coming in....now I can finish those projects....cha ching....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 8, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 9, 2021)

Good Saturday morning


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 9, 2021)

At least the snow on my shed is still on par with the snow all around . 
Would be devastated if woke this morning and only shed showing felt ...
Thank fuck the insulation works


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Good morning bong, nice to see you.

Anyone up yet?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning bong, nice to see you.
> 
> Anyone up yet?


Silicon Pipe says high! He's been working since 12.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Silicon Pipe says high! He's been working since 12.


High backatcha


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 9, 2021)

Been up since 6.30 am .
Already had 4 of these .
Got today and tomorrow to sort room out for next run


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m having tea and strawberries for breakfast. Oh yeah and Dutch Hawaiian


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

Dad never sleeps  morning


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having tea and strawberries for breakfast. Oh yeah and Dutch Hawaiian


Mint song that .
Keith Richards is one funny fucker .
Think we all know someone like him .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dad never sleeps  morning


Shhh, you'll wake LG, she's had a hard workweek.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good Dads never sleeps  morning


Awwww 

FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awwww
> 
> FIFY


Thanks  

Did you get decent sleep at least?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did you get decent sleep at least?


YES!!!! 8 hours and my gut is ok this morning! Woooo hoooo


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

Okay I had a cup of coffee or "jitter juice" like @shrxhky420 calls it lol "think I'm gonna keep that one" Now I'll go check the fire  whos with me?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay I had a cup of coffee or "jitter juice" like @shrxhky420 calls it lol "think I'm gonna keep that one" Now I'll go check the fire  whos with me?


As sunny says, fire in the bowl!
Jitter juice is brewing 
Let's check on that fire. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay I had a cup of coffee or "jitter juice" like @shrxhky420 calls it lol "think I'm gonna keep that one" Now I'll go check the fire  whos with me?


No more coffee for me dad. Tea drinker like you now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> No more coffee for me dad. Tea drinker like you now.


I've been back and forth again. Mostly tea but on days like today it's coffee. I'm good for my 2 big cups but it gives me bad acid reflux.

Whew that fire is going


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 9, 2021)

About 6:32 am, checking in.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> About 6:32 am, checking in.


Your late. Lol. Get you some coffee, grab some smoke. Good morning 
 

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 9, 2021)

time for a fatty then video games  
Happy Saturday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## solakani (Jan 9, 2021)

BlackBerry Kush


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Shhh, you'll wake LG, she's had a hard workweek.


hey I’m up and working


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4791151


Morning Jeff. Quick question. How difficult is it to clean your coffee mug, the resin build up must suck? 
I'm looking to get one.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning Jeff. Quick question. How difficult is it to clean your coffee mug, the resin build up must suck?
> I'm looking to get one.
> 
> SH420


I would think keeping up on it with one of these is a good idea.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I would think keeping up on it with one of these is a good idea.


As I'm searching for a mug, I found these at bed, bath and beyond 



I just bought a set of 4. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Where’s @Metasynth?
Dab some blackjack shatter with me anyone?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> As I'm searching for a mug, I found these at bed, bath and beyond
> 
> View attachment 4791162
> 
> ...


Dude


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> As I'm searching for a mug, I found these at bed, bath and beyond
> 
> View attachment 4791162
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dude





DarkWeb said:


> Sweet




SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Green bong goo cleaner and pipe cleaner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

And here I thought you were giving me shit for my flavored coffee cup


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought you were giving me shit for my flavored coffee cup View attachment 4791178


Cowboy coffee (no cream, no sugar). That's how I drink it. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought you were giving me shit for my flavored coffee cup View attachment 4791178


I’ve got that mug too



shrxhky420 said:


> Cowboy coffee (no cream, no sugar). That's how I drink it.
> 
> SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

__





Wish - Shopping Made Fun


Shopping Made Fun. Join over 500 million others that have made their shopping more smart, fun, and rewarding.




www.wish.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

__





black-custom-Toast-Roast-porcelain-milk


black-custom-Toast-Roast-porcelain-milk



www.alibaba.com





Or if you want to go cheap...and they even have the ones from Bed Bath & Beyond WITH a pipe built in...Oh snap, forget cheap...Shipping is over $100


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. But it's 30 bucks. I paid less than that for all 4 and shipping. 

Still might get this one 


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Good luck on finding one like it I've not seen another one like it my son got this one for my birthday


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to take back my angry emoji. Look at shipping cost...


SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

Got up at 5 am, popped a pain pill and slept til 9...best sleep all night! Green crack with coffee for breakfast.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm going to take back my angry emoji. Look at shipping cost...
> View attachment 4791189
> 
> SH420


Yea ouch. Tell me why I immediately went online and started searching up pottery wheels sales lol, ima create them!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm going to take back my angry emoji. Look at shipping cost...
> View attachment 4791189
> 
> SH420


Still not horrible as it's for 6....so $20 a piece. Great gifts for stoner friends!! I still like the built in dry vape idea!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Still not horrible as it's for 6....so $20 a piece. Great gifts for stoner friends!! I still like the built in dry vape idea!


Good call. I don't think I have that many friends though... I mean I do have you guys. 

SH420


----------



## solakani (Jan 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Got up at 5 am, popped a pain pill and slept til 9...best sleep all night! Green crack with coffee for breakfast.


Not pregnant checked. Not breastfeeding checked. Rebrand Green Crack to Green Cush checked. We are good to roll.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn. But it's 30 bucks. I paid less than that for all 4 and shipping.
> 
> Still might get this one
> View attachment 4791185
> ...











black matt mug with embossed green leaf - roast & toast


black matt mug with embossed green leaf - roast & toast (FashionCraft 82504) | Buy at Wedding Favors Unlimited (https://www.weddingfavorsunlimited.com/black_matt_mug_with_embossed_green_leaf_roast_toast.html).




www.weddingfavorsunlimited.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

oooo I like this one 
It can be for LG’s wedding. Let’s all order one and bring it to the reception in Vegas. Says “LG’s BIG DAY!” ????








Personalized Premium Roast & Toast mug - Green


What better way to start your day than with a smoke and a strong coffee? This innovative and trendy mug allows you to do both with one mug! Perk up your morning routine with this novelty mug. It is made from ceramic and features a standard coffee cup that can hold approx 10 oz of your favourite...




jademoghul.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good luck on finding one like it I've not seen another one like it my son got this one for my birthday View attachment 4791181











8oz Ceramic Coffee Cup Shape Water Pipe Mug - Skull | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8oz Ceramic Coffee Cup Shape Water Pipe Mug - Skull at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

solakani said:


> Not pregnant checked. Not breastfeeding checked. Rebrand Green Crack to Green Cush checked. We are good to roll.
> View attachment 4791196


I think I've been robbed. My green crack isn't even green.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think I've been robbed. My green crack isn't even green.View attachment 4791208


Doesn't look like crack either 


SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Doesn't look like crack either
> View attachment 4791209
> 
> SH420


Thank God!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Ok it was hard to find for this old man with no skills when it comes to the internet @mysunnyboy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Time to eat


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

Mmmmm damn!





https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a53797/baileys-smores-floats/

@Laughing Grass @curious2garden
And anyone else who might like S'mores


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Shit forgot I was already smoking one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

It's going to be one of those days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Shit I don't smoke a lot I just like to rolling joints


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit I don't smoke a lot I just like to rolling joints


The first ones are just for practice.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit I don't smoke a lot I just like to rolling joints


You roll a good one too! I was always a joint smoker, but now mostly vape...But back in the day we use to have joint rolling competitions...then smoke them, and critique them on size, shape, weight, and how well they smoked.

And yeah, I was always setting half burned ones down only to find them days later. I don't lose the vaporizer's as often, lol. Some days anyway.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

But it was right there and I Brobly looked at a few times while I rolled the other one lol


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But it was right there and I Brobly looked at a few times while I rolled the other one lol


That's why they call it dope!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

O ok then we are all good then right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

And here I switch to my pipe


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Good morning.

I feel like I want another new toy.



Probably won't, but maybe. 
I'm ready for a nap. I don't know why I'm so awake 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I feel like I want another new toy.
> 
> ...


Morning glory 
Dogwalker this morning 
woof woof


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Fire in the bowl!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fire in the bowl!


I better go check the fire...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone want to help me get wood?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4791913


Get back in politics hehehe


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone want to help me get wood?


Yes
Wait for real wood? No


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone want to help me get wood?


Define “get wood”


----------



## solakani (Jan 10, 2021)

CBD isolate. Mellows out the fire in my head. Would like to grow cbd flowers for full spectrum effects.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Define “get wood”


Just help me pull this so we can get warm....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just help me pull this so we can get warm....


Yeah. I’m out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah. I’m out.


Oh man I'm just kidding! I don't even have my pants on yet! I gotta grab the wheelbarrow and go up to my big pile. LOL what did you perverts think I was talking about?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man I'm just kidding! I don't even have my pants on yet! I gotta grab the wheelbarrow and go up to my big pile. LOL what did you perverts think I was talking about?


Since you put it that way, I’m still out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)

Rough night last night. This is me this morning.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2021)

Sunday wake & bake breakfast....blueberry pancakes or bacon & eggs?? A few more pulls on this vape before I make any hasty decisions!

Cold AF but the sun is trying to poke out. I'm staying close to the fireplace for now! Gooood morning everyone!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Happy Sunday ! Wake n bake time for me  Forget yesterdays troubles and find peace today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sunday wake & bake breakfast....blueberry pancakes or bacon & eggs?? A few more pulls on this vape before I make any hasty decisions!
> 
> Cold AF but the sun is trying to poke out. I'm staying close to the fireplace for now! Gooood morning everyone!


Cottage cheese again with blueberries. I know this is gonna get old really quickly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Dinner yesterday btw


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

lol @shrxhky420


----------



## solakani (Jan 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sunday wake & bake breakfast....blueberry pancakes or bacon & eggs?? A few more pulls on this vape before I make any hasty decisions!
> 
> Cold AF but the sun is trying to poke out. I'm staying close to the fireplace for now! Gooood morning everyone!


If the birds are outside then they would vote blueberry pancakes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cottage cheese again with blueberries. I know this is gonna get old really quickly.


I love it with apple sauce


----------



## solakani (Jan 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cottage cheese again with blueberries. I know this is gonna get old really quickly.


ik. There are so many jars of bud that I would trade one for a jar of Georgia peaches with cottage cheese rn.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love it with apple sauce


And pineapples!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> ik. There are so many jars of bud that I would trade one for a jar of Georgia peaches with cottage cheese rn.


I’ll be right over


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol @shrxhky420


I like cottage cheese but I sad faced your, getting old comment. 
I get it. Hey, whatever makes you feel better. In fact, how are you feeling with the diet change, other than maybe hungry. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I like cottage cheese but I sad faced your, getting old comment.
> I get it. Hey, whatever makes you feel better. In fact, how are you feeling with the diet change, other than maybe hungry.
> 
> SH420


Not good
I can’t wait until tomorrow to get the name of the gi she’s sending me to. I’m gonna call and beg.
Dabs help hehehe


----------



## solakani (Jan 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll be right over


OK. Have to be done virtually when in lock down. Did not say which jar. Last of my Pink Kush gift from dec. Stored with 62% humidity pack. Still has some nose to it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love it with apple sauce


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> OK. Have to be done virtually when in lock down. Did not say which jar. Last of my Pink Kush gift from dec. Stored with 62% humidity pack. Still has some nose to it.View attachment 4792032


Definitely gotta get them 62% humidity packs. My shit got crispy on me , i dried too fast


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> If the birds are outside then they would vote blueberry pancakes.


They would and they usually get the leftovers, but sadly for them it was bacon & eggs today.  



DarkWeb said:


> I love it with apple sauce


My step dad ate cottage cheese with grape jelly. I haven't had either of those in years for some reason!!



solakani said:


> ik. There are so many jars of bud that I would trade one for a jar of Georgia peaches with cottage cheese rn.


mmmmmmmmm, peaches!!! They are like natures candy!!



Ok, time for me to get my arse trimming....a couple beauties. a Dracarys and a Black Lime Bubba, both from Katsu Seeds, both awesome!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They would and they usually get the leftovers, but sadly for them it was bacon & eggs today.
> 
> 
> My step dad ate cottage cheese with grape jelly. I haven't had either of those in years for some reason!!
> ...


Grape jelly used to be a treat back in the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

Morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>



I've always been a morning person. Even when I try to sleep in it's only until 7.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

I think we're getting a curfew like Quebec. 









Ontario considering implementing curfew similar to Quebec’s, sources say | Globalnews.ca


The government is reportedly considering having the measures in place from 8 p.m. until 5 a.m. It would mean that most residents could not leave their properties during that time.




globalnews.ca


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we're getting a curfew like Quebec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New models predict 6000 cases a day by the end of the month. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Good morning kids. I ate bacon!!!!!!
Fire in the bowl.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2021)

The head shop I was working at, everyone got sick. All of them contracted covid. Glad I left when I did. 
What's crazy is the boss wanted me and mamashark to go and open the store for him while everyone is out. Um.... no.

Treat this life like it's a blessing 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

Chilly out there. Fire is going.....I always liked the glasswork in this one. Love the green.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> New models predict 6000 cases a day by the end of the month. Stay safe everyone.


getting pretty tired of this shit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning kids. I ate bacon!!!!!!
> Fire in the bowl.
> View attachment 4792824


and no problems?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> and no problems?


So far so good, I’m on hold with the gi dr. please get me in please get me in


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> The head shop I was working at, everyone got sick. All of them contracted covid. Glad I left when I did.
> What's crazy is the boss wanted me and mamashark to go and open the store for him while everyone is out. Um.... no.
> 
> Treat this life like it's a blessing
> ...


Good call. Im happy my wife and I aren't doing anything in ski industry this year except a day here and there skiing. All cases are employees.......but I'm sure we'll never really know the real #'s. Since so many customers and employees are out of staters. Those #'s will get counted somewhere else.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

Ahhhhh. At last. Please Lord, don’t ever let the bake be 2 hours after the wake again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Can’t get in until February OMFG


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can’t get in until February OMFG


For the gastroenterologist? 

SH420


----------



## Cornfield Cultivator (Jan 11, 2021)

joekikass said:


> Its cool if i have nothing to do or have a big bag to keep me going for the day !


Me everyday!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ran out of cereal so its Vanilla greek yogurt w/ walnuts , blueberries and strawberries. And some tasty greens for breakfast. A hobbits breakfast? Lol . Forget any troubles from last weekend and find peace , Happy Monday everyone


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4792871Ran out of cereal so its Vanilla greek yogurt w/ walnuts , blueberries and strawberries. And some tasty greens for breakfast. A hobbits breakfast? Lol . Forget any troubles from last weekend and find peace , Happy Monday everyone


Yummmmm. Thanks for reminding me of this. One of my faves I kind of forgot about. Great in the summer when it's hot!! Even McDonalds has a version. 

https://shannonpaiges.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/mcdonalds_fruitnyogurt_parfait.jpg


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

I think I've become addicted to Iris Fall. I must have played it for ten hours this weekend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2021)

Morning.....

gotta love a good chilly morning.....33F this morning high today 49F tonight high 20's

this weekend has been productive overall......although yesterday we a crap load of rain again...and then the northern counties actually gotta a tad of dusting of snow.......

welp coffee is hot and ready to go.......sausage and eggs taco's anyone......


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've become addicted to Iris Fall. I must have played it for ten hours this weekend.


That game looks trippy as hell. Need me some shrooms before I play that lol. Im sittin here on this free game on the playstation called Bless Unleashed. Im not gonna lie, the name was unappealing to me BUT the game is fun as hell now that in getting into it. Its similar to WoW or other MMO"s , massive multiplayer online. Im getting into it, its peaceful to play. Free to play on ps4


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

Mario kart ftw!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2021)

Diablo 3 for a good portion of the day Sunday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> That game looks trippy as hell. Need me some shrooms before I play that lol. Im sittin here on this free game on the playstation called Bless Unleashed. Im not gonna lie, the name was unappealing to me BUT the game is fun as hell now that in getting into it. Its similar to WoW or other MMO"s , massive multiplayer online. Im getting into it, its peaceful to play. Free to play on ps4View attachment 4792899


Ah I have an xbox. I only had sims before and I had gotten bored of it. I like puzzle games. I've done a few escape rooms and they were a blast. Only complaint it's $26 and I was done in two days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> New models predict 6000 cases a day by the end of the month. Stay safe everyone.


no curfew yet.









Ford cabinet considering state of emergency as part of new COVID-19 measures


Ontario Premier Doug Ford’s cabinet is actively considering whether to once again declare a provincewide state of emergency as COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations spike dangerously.




www.cp24.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no curfew yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

I need to go swimming in a warm saltwater pool in the sunshine 


Edit: aka sss


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hey I’m up and working
> 
> View attachment 4791154


Nice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ugh


my feelings exactly. It drives me nuts how they hint at upcoming restrictions like this is some kind of reality tv show. Just tell us!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Nice


they also got a big defoliation over the weekend. Think I took too much? lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2021)

ODIN trying to get Zeus to play


----------



## solakani (Jan 11, 2021)

I can take you higher
Oh-oh-oh, I'm on fire 
Chopping up a bit of everything for my morning session.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I need to go swimming in a warm saltwater pool in the sunshine
> 
> 
> Edit: aka sss


Oh hell yes!!! Wait, a heated pool, right?  Edit...you did say warm....d o p e !



Laughing Grass said:


> they also got a big defoliation over the weekend. Think I took too much? lol
> 
> View attachment 4793006View attachment 4793007


Perfecto!!

I'm getting a haircut today, in my friends shop that is closed today!! And....no more gray! lol

Ordered some new trimming shears this am, and they were on sale so I got 4 pair! And a quart of Venerate, also on sale. I have been catching awesome sales on shit lately. I so hate paying retail!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh hell yes!!! Wait, a heated pool, right?  Edit...you did say warm....d o p e !
> 
> 
> Perfecto!!
> ...


Pool party at @mysunnyboy place!

I'm being so aggressive 'cause I'm trying to avoid the larf layer at the screen that I've experienced in the past... I've got enough fluffy buds to last a lifetime. 



Jealous of your haircut already.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2021)

Am I over dress to go to a pool party


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 11, 2021)

Well got sent home from work this morning . Had to have covid test as 1 of my gaffas tested pos on Saturday . Happy days got this roof insulated and boards back up . Got to stay off work now till Monday .
Give me plenty time to get this shite tidied up


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 11, 2021)

Robbed this from work before a left this morning though . 
Angle grinder out in the morning , 
Think it will make a nice spacer for the Quantum board .


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4793296


And that one, was a bowl of weedies 




(Not my bowl of weedies) 


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> And that one, was a bowl of weedies
> 
> View attachment 4793362
> 
> ...


I'd eat that!


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Am I over dress to go to a pool party View attachment 4793122


Puff puff pass on


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

Got to take 5 mins from all this revision . Joint and cuppa T


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

Refreshments


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Good morning kids.
I see @shrxhky420 has my breakfast ready.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning, happy hump day


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Good morning! Man why so many clouds this am......google....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy hump day


Everyday is hump day for some of us


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

I made turkey last night. @Laughing Grass is jealous of my brown breast hehe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Everyday is hump day for some of us


Not for these people.








Hacker used ransomware to lock victims in their IoT chastity belt


The source code for the ChastityLock ransomware that targeted male users of a specific adult toy is now publicly available for research purposes.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I made turkey last night. @Laughing Grass is jealous of my brown breast hehe
> View attachment 4793865


DarkWeb Approved


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh yeah it's snowing outside.......still nothing coming down inside yet........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah it's snowing outside.......still nothing coming down inside yet........


Just wait...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Everyday is hump day for some of us


it's only tuesday 



mysunnyboy said:


> I made turkey last night. @Laughing Grass is jealous of my brown breast hehe
> View attachment 4793865


Still jealous.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's only tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> Still jealous.


hehehe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's only tuesday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Yeah thanks I’m not nauseous enough lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah thanks I’m not nauseous enough lol


I love people... they're awesome


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


She gives rim jobs...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah thanks I’m not nauseous enough lol


How are you feeling this morning? Could you keep down breakfast?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Meltdown in the penis thread in 3....2....


----------



## solakani (Jan 12, 2021)

Tom Ford Pink Kush with jumbo raspberry for scale.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2021)

Here we go ICP blow of Keefegood morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here we go ICP blow of KeefeView attachment 4793891good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


It's kiff.  


SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's kiff.
> 
> 
> SH420


I see what you did there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2021)

Haha maybe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

Holy cow this stuff has gotten expensive!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy cow this stuff has gotten expensive!
> 
> View attachment 4793899


Wow, $25 here on Amazon


https://www.amazon.com/Botanicare-HYDROGUARD-Bacillus-Inoculant-1-Quart/dp/B00IGFH25M/ref=asc_df_B00IGFH25M/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193142362025&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7706378852743924942&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9005440&hvtargid=pla-370280410477&psc=1


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Meltdown in the penis thread in 3....2....


A guy just wants to laugh at things that look like penis’. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4793296



Awww i was gonna post this, gj sir lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, $25 here on Amazon
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Botanicare-HYDROGUARD-Bacillus-Inoculant-1-Quart/dp/B00IGFH25M/ref=asc_df_B00IGFH25M/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193142362025&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7706378852743924942&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9005440&hvtargid=pla-370280410477&psc=1


Yea it's nuts hydroguard isn't allowed in Canada, not sure how this vendor is getting away with it on Amamzon. I bit the bullet and bought it. It's so much better than voodoo juice.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> A guy just wants to laugh at things that look like penis’. Is that so wrong?


Some good penis was lost today


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Happy Tuesday everyone! Coffee is hot, plants are lookin great, auto started shooting white pistols last night. Its gonna be a good day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4793915Happy Tuesday everyone! Coffee is hot, plants are lookin great, auto started shooting white pistols last night. Its gonna be a good day


Great! I’ve never grown autos. I tried once and they turned out to be huge photos. Remember that @shrxhky420 ? I didn’t think they’d ever flip lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Great! I’ve never grown autos. I tried once and they turned out to be huge photos. Remember that @shrxhky420 ? I didn’t think they’d ever flip lol


I did an outdoor auto this past summer. It turned out okay consider how little effort I put into it. The smoke was awful so I turned it into edibles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did an outdoor auto this past summer. It turned out okay consider how little effort I put into it. The smoke was awful so I turned it into edibles.
> 
> View attachment 4793929View attachment 4793930


I hope your mom did not see that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I hope your mom did not see that


lol nope. I'm an angel who can do no wrong.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah so far , im not a fan of autos... Literally got 29 days to veg ... Its like you need 6 at least to get some decent weight off a harvest. But hopefully the buds get fat ... Just gonna veg out the 2 maui wowie fems for like 2-3 months before the flip


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

12/12 from seed is better than running autos, in my opinion 

SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 12, 2021)

just found this great thread.... i know i have enough head stash to roll a j, but i just got off the road on a long strange trip and am relatively unprepared in that sense (for perhaps the first time in years it seems like), anyways im glad to see you all... feels like a music festival when everyone is still asleep and you hear a bunch of people being loud near a campfire, could be the the coolest people you'll ever meet... here's hoping


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> just found this great thread.... i know i have enough head stash to roll a j, but i just got off the road on a long strange trip and am relatively unprepared in that sense (for perhaps the first time in years it seems like), anyways im glad to see you all... feels like a music festival when everyone is still asleep and you hear a bunch of people being loud near a campfire, could be the the coolest people you'll ever meet... here's hoping


oooooooo welcome mysterious new member. Do tell of that long, strange trip!

I’m high on my own supply


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2021)

And when you run out of papers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And when you run out of papersView attachment 4793973


I’m out too, I’ll pick you up some silver ziggies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2021)

Watch out for the driveway it's covered by ice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't be sad in the 12 hrs it will take you to get here the salt will have taken care of it lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Watch out for the driveway it's covered by ice


oooooops, not mine. Do you guys fish?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning....

it's a nice 27F this morning...high mid 50's today.....

coffee is up and nice and hot.....those who need a refill.....and those who need space tomatoes you know where things are.....

time for taco's......thinking fish.....but I think i'll just settle for carne gusada with cheese......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2021)

O I see how you are


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooooops, not mine. Do you guys fish?
> 
> View attachment 4793975


yep....


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 12, 2021)

well, suffice it to say i visited nearly the entirety of the east coast at least via the I95... including but not limited to washington dc on either side of its historic events... began new years day by leaving the icy tundra to spend a few days in the beautiful and very polluted south florida, now returned to my snowy slice of heaven in the woods. Began my trip with a small human being who I am very very fond of, and unfortunately the object of the mission was to return her (although temporarily) to her other parental unit whom once upon a time was more of a sunshine daydream than a black throated wind, much to my own, and unfortunately, my little special human's disdain as well. So I am in an unusual position now of being alone (with my canine friend) for the first time in a very long time. So now I am mixing strains from a long forgotten trim pile, and expounding details of "strange trip" while enjoying this unique terpene and cannabinoid profile with a cup of freshly roasted coffee. Love and respect, thankyou for your interest, hope it isn't completely lost now. *i can taste some maddfarmer bipolar jackie and perhaps some trop cookie tangie notes, perhaps some banana related strains from crockett.... very nice actually for larf that wasnt deemed trimmable


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooooops, not mine. Do you guys fish?
> 
> View attachment 4793975


I try to go.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 12, 2021)

i usedto fish a lot, more of the bass persuasion, whattya catch out there in that ridiculously beautiful scene you just posted?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And when you run out of papersView attachment 4793973
> Run out of papers??????, i run out of smoke before i run out of papers. I think im doing it wrong lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I try to go.


me and u both, think this year was the first year I didn't go fishin cause of all the crap


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> well, suffice it to say i visited nearly the entirety of the east coast at least via the I95... including but not limited to washington dc on either side of its historic events... began new years day by leaving the icy tundra to spend a few days in the beautiful and very polluted south florida, now returned to my snowy slice of heaven in the woods. Began my trip with a small human being who I am very very fond of, and unfortunately the object of the mission was to return her (although temporarily) to her other parental unit whom once upon a time was more of a sunshine daydream than a black throated wind, much to my own, and unfortunately, my little special human's disdain as well. So I am in an unusual position now of being alone (with my canine friend) for the first time in a very long time. So now I am mixing strains from a long forgotten trim pile, and expounding details of "strange trip" while enjoying this unique terpene and cannabinoid profile with a cup of freshly roasted coffee. Love and respect, thankyou for your interest, hope it isn't completely lost now. *i can taste some maddfarmer bipolar jackie and perhaps some trop cookie tangie notes, perhaps some banana related strains from crockett.... very nice actually for larf that wasnt deemed trimmable


Did you go thru lake worth? I lived right off of i95 in lantana, Florida.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooooops, not mine. Do you guys fish?
> 
> View attachment 4793975


at least once per week


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me and u both, think this year was the first year I didn't go fishin cause of all the crap


I really thought I was going to do more because of it.....but that didn't happen.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you go thru lake worth? I lived right off of i95 in lantana, Florida.


did i go through?? hah i went to the zoo there, that white alligator and those panthers are unreal!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Yeah so far , im not a fan of autos... Literally got 29 days to veg ... Its like you need 6 at least to get some decent weight off a harvest. But hopefully the buds get fat ... Just gonna veg out the 2 maui wowie fems for like 2-3 months before the flip


I got just over an ounce dried from that plant.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> at least once per week


Gotta walk-in in a set of waders and pole in hand!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i usedto fish a lot, more of the bass persuasion, whattya catch out there in that ridiculously beautiful scene you just posted?


Oh hell you never know in the surf. Once when I was young, maybe 11, I had laid my pole down for a second and don’t you know something was taking it towards the water. I grabbed it and fought the best I could but it was pulling me in and I let it go. I reckon it was probably a tarpon as they are abundant in the area. I’ve seen many a shark pulled up to the beach as well. Fun times.

I’m hoping for whiting or sea trout anytime I’ve gone lately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I really thought I was going to do more because of it.....but that didn't happen.


me too...took some time off from the shop...me and the wife updated our licenses...and then boom.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> at least once per week


Somehow I knew that was coming.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

maybe i'll get to sign up this year.....missed last year cause of all the crap...





__





Texas STAR Tournament







www.startournament.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Somehow I knew that was coming.


Sorry I couldn't resist. I did go fishing this fall and caught the biggest one of the day... he was delicious!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist. I did go fishing this fall and caught the biggest one of the day... he was delicious!
> 
> View attachment 4794016


What is that thing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist. I did go fishing this fall and caught the biggest one of the day... he was delicious!
> 
> View attachment 4794016


that fish makes me think smoker pit.....butter, salt, pepper....and limon.....hmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is that thing?


 It's me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me


Dork


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is that thing?


I kid it's a bass. 



BudmanTX said:


> that fish makes me think smoker pit.....butter, salt, pepper....and limon.....hmmmm


We did beer batter right at the shore.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that fish makes me think smoker pit.....butter, salt, pepper....and limon.....hmmmm


BUT WHAT IS IT?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> BUT WHAT IS IT?


Amazing!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We did beer batter right at the shore.


nice......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> BUT WHAT IS IT?


yummy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

That’s a bass? No shit? Where were you fishing? What did you use for bait? Do you clean your own fish? Did your sweetie go? Did she catch any ugly fish? Who’s boat was it? Do you like being on the water?
Hehehe I’m waiting on winobarbie to come out of the dr and then we’re going to buy that expensive ass weed. 
I love you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

now this is a gulf coast red.....


not my pic


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> at least once per week


My favorite kind of fishing
unless there is a line.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

That was at orchard point in lake simcoe by my parents place. I was using a leech and a bobber. She didn't come with us that day. My dad does all the cleaning and putting bait on. That's my dad's boat they have a 30 foot houseboat and a little aluminum fishing boat. That was the first time I had been out with him on the lake in over a year. Fishing is fun, but sitting around on the houseboat playing euchre for hours is mind numbingly boring!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now this is a gulf coast red.....
> View attachment 4794030
> 
> not my pic


 I don't think I'd want something that big on my pole.



cannabineer said:


> My favorite kind of fishing
> unless there is a line.


Sucks this time of year. Limited selection and the prices are insane.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I'd want something that big on my pole.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks this time of year. Limited selection and the prices are insane.


Limited selection? You should try middle of nowhere....if you can find it it's a rip-off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I'd want something that big on my pole.


when something like that hits, all you can do is hang on....and let it wear itself out.....by the time you get to bring it in you would be worn out...

been there, done that......  and aww so worth it too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was at orchard point in lake simcoe by my parents place. I was using a leech and a bobber. She didn't come with us that day. My dad does all the cleaning and putting bait on. That's my dad's boat they have a 30 foot houseboat and a little aluminum fishing boat. That was the first time I had been out with him on the lake in over a year. Fishing is fun, but sitting around on the houseboat playing euchre for hours is mind numbingly boring!


I like euchre but it’s probably no fun with your parents. Unless their names are cheech and chong


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Limited selection? You should try middle of nowhere....if you can find it it's a rip-off.


My partner had a hankering for tuna steaks so I thought I'd surprise her and pick up a couple when I was grocery shopping. One 600gram steak was $22  I only bought one to share lol. We've been eating a lot of frozen tilapia lately.



BudmanTX said:


> when something like that hits, all you can do is hang on....and let it wear itself out.....by the time you get to bring it in you would be worn out...
> 
> been there, done that......  and aww so worth it too.


You ever see anyone pulled into the water? 



mysunnyboy said:


> I like euchre but it’s probably no fun with your parents. Unless their names are cheech and chong


lol neither of them smoke weed... as far as know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever see anyone pulled into the water?


I haven't seen anyone get pulled in....I've heard stories though..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok I found the original thread again. @shrxhky420 can’t we combine the threads. Idk but here it goes.
> 
> Fed all the kids and drinking cup #2. Burning that found weed. It’s nice, making my eyelids heavy.
> Wino Barbie is still sleeping. The dog got a corn snake this morning. The same one we saved last night from her jaws. I guess a hunting dog has got to do what a hunting dog does. Even though I don’t like it.
> ...


This thread had several resurrection attempts for whatever reason this post truly brought back to life. 

Good job @mysunnyboy . Go get you some medicine 






https://youtu.be/lF7jYuwqbik

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> This thread had several resurrection attempts for whatever reason this post truly brought back to life.
> 
> Good job @mysunnyboy . Go get you some medicine
> 
> ...


This one lights up and what did you accomplish today goes silent



BudmanTX said:


> I haven't seen anyone get pulled in....I've heard stories though..


On discovery channel shark week I saw fishermen attaching themselves to their fishing poles with a harness. I thought that seemed like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This one lights up and what did you accomplish today goes silent
> 
> 
> 
> On discovery channel shark week I saw fishermen attaching themselves to their fishing poles with a harness. I thought that seemed like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

I caught a 62 pound yellowfin off Guam. That was a bit of work. Not as much as catching a 30 pound Giant Trevally off the beach though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *This one lights up and what did you accomplish today goes silent*
> 
> 
> 
> On discovery channel shark week I saw fishermen attaching themselves to their fishing poles with a harness. I thought that seemed like a recipe for disaster.


That's funny because it's the only way I get anything done. 10-12 hrs staring at a computer getting shit so @DarkWeb can see his bullshit creation come to life.... I'm talking shit and I'm not sure I should be...
DW, you're a design engineer? Fabricated sheet metal, machined blocks? Careful, this could end our friendship 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's funny because it's the only way I get anything done. 10-12 hrs staring at a computer getting shit so @DarkWeb can see his bullshit creation come to life.... I'm talking shit and I'm not sure I should be...
> DW, you're a design engineer? Fabricated sheet metal, machined blocks? Careful, this could end our friendship
> 
> SH420


I’ve got an idea, an invention as it were. I need a fabricator.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got an idea, an invention as it were. I need a fabricator.


I don't design or make it, I just buy the shit to make it. It's the ridiculous material call out. 
Oh, this looks like the hardest to find material ever and this will way over engineer even the space station. Perfect. What's it for? Packaging, so the tool doesn't move around during shipping. 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

what are you guys talking about?


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me


Wouldn't mind catching you on the end of me hook hahaha


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now this is a gulf coast red.....
> View attachment 4794030
> 
> not my pic


Fucking monster


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Fucking monster


yep..and they actually get bigger than that too, biggest I've caught was 45" from head to tail

excellent eating btw


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

Starting to look abit cleaner from the mess yesterday . More c5 reflective foil tape added


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Wouldn't mind catching you on the end of me hook hahaha


Her wife could kick your ass lol and you’re waaaaaaaaaay back at the end of the line.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN 


Jack Herer is back in the house.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

Haven't experimented with that in a long time.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't design or make it, I just buy the shit to make it. It's the ridiculous material call out.
> Oh, this looks like the hardest to find material ever and this will way over engineer even the space station. Perfect. What's it for? Packaging, so the tool doesn't move around during shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


Now I’m curious about the spec’d material.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Haven't experimented with that in a long time.....


With what?


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Her wife could kick your ass lol and you’re waaaaaaaaaay back at the end of the line.


Hahaha my wife would kick my ass .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Hahaha my wife would kick my ass .


Mine would kick your ass too lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> With what?


Jack Herer breed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Jack Herer breed


My antidepressant


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> My antidepressant


and it's a worthy one too....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm lost. This thread has gotten confusing.


----------



## athlete (Jan 12, 2021)

Well I'll put it back on track.

"the first one is always the best"


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Wouldn't mind catching you on the end of me hook hahaha


You got the wrong type of bait.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> You got the wrong type of bait.


you win the internet today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> You got the wrong type of bait.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's funny because it's the only way I get anything done. 10-12 hrs staring at a computer getting shit so @DarkWeb can see his bullshit creation come to life.... I'm talking shit and I'm not sure I should be...
> DW, you're a design engineer? Fabricated sheet metal, machined blocks? Careful, this could end our friendship
> 
> SH420


NO! They're horrible people! LOL I kid..I have to make the shit work. Kind of a fabricator.....thats how I started....but it's a small place that does big things so I wear a bunch of different hats now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Now I’m curious about the spec’d material.


Actually, it was a wall thickness that wasn't common. 
The tube needed to go into another bent tube and then welded to a plate. There had to be enough clearance for the tube to slip into the other. 
Bending the material required a special mandrel for the bend. Another 5 weeks for the mandrel. 


We get call outs for hastelloy which usually has a long lead time.
I had some tubing with special electro polish which was qouted at 26 weeks. Custom shit man

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I caught a 62 pound yellowfin off Guam. That was a bit of work. Not as much as catching a 30 pound Giant Trevally off the beach though.


Wow...I have never caught anything that big, nor been on the ocean fishing, but I want to some day!! We were going to in the Bermudas but I got a killer sunburn so scratched that! I don't know about a 62 pounder though, that's a big ass fish!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2021)

And ya'll will be glad to know I have wake n baked twice today, so far....another nap is entirely possible too, it's only 5 pm!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually, it was a wall thickness that wasn't common.
> The tube needed to go into another bent tube and then welded to a plate. There had to be enough clearance for the tube to slip into the other.
> Bending the material required a special mandrel for the bend. Another 5 weeks for the mandrel.
> 
> ...


Many times I have to make the tool to do the job. Any other solution?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Many times I have to make the tool to do the job. Any other solution?


The mandrel was going to be the biggest issue. My supplier was able to turn down a different mandrel that was worn out and turned my parts in 3 days. Went from 6 wks to 3 days. Sometimes shit works out

SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

early to rise they say.... well ill start today off with some super silver sour diesel haze i grew in coots soil from fem seeds from connoisseur genetics.... not sure how wise itll make me but whatever Blessed Light everyone


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> early to rise they say.... well ill start today off with some super silver sour diesel haze i grew in coots soil from fem seeds from connoisseur genetics.... not sure how wise itll make me but whatever Blessed Light everyone


Good morning fellow baker. I really like sssd. It’s blastoffy 

Good morning Jack, glad you’re back!

Fire in the bowl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

Morning happy hump day... it's hump day right?

Still kinda cloudy headed this morning from last nights cookie.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

ah yea very zinger it was actually my first clone run, i had a couple, the mother did great, they were old seeds and i was gifted two by a friend... ive told this story a few times in the last day now, but it's still weird to me, one of the seed plants never flowered. The rest of the room was fully budding, and this plant completely stopped growing... i think some kind of shock must have occurred. Anyways, the clones of the strange plant got flowered by a friend and came out amazing, extraordinary what i call neville haze flavor whatever that is... so now im wondering if ive been favoring the wrong cut. I have a clone of the second variation on deck now. i followed the sssdh with a pinner of the maiden voyage sour d cut i recently acquired. Both were a week earlier than i would have liked but i had to chop early due to holiday travel plans. Really enjoying this one with coffee before i hit the garden, which i of course left in trust of the universe on my journeys


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

=) im a little cloudy from last nights clouds too, not to mention this mornings'...


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

Going old school with new crop. Spliff of tangie buds and hash.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

State of emergency starts at midnight. I should probably go grocery shopping today, make sure the tp is fully stocked. 



mysunnyboy said:


>


How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

solakani said:


> Going old school with new crop. Spliff of tangie buds and hash.View attachment 4794954


looks exactly like one of my joints.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy hump day... it's hump day right?
> 
> Still kinda cloudy headed this morning from last nights cookie.




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy hump day... it's hump day right?
> 
> Still kinda cloudy headed this morning from last nights cookie.


Idk when I don’t wake up cloudy headed. Good drugs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> State of emergency starts at midnight. I should probably go grocery shopping today, make sure the tp is fully stocked.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feeling this morning?


It’s tea and a banana for me girlfriend. I said I was going to diet with my dad anyway. I’m winning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Awwwww


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4794960
> 
> SH420


yea I got a bit ahead of myself there. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Idk when I don’t wake up cloudy headed. Good drugs.


I could smoke a big joint right before bed and I'll wake up fine. If I do edibles after 9pm guaranteed I'll be feeling it in the morning. I made this butter a little stronger, two ounces of trim/larf and 3.5 ml of RSO


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awwwww


I slept! All night!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I slept! All night!


woooooooo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I got a bit ahead of myself there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s tea and a banana for me girlfriend. I said I was going to diet with my dad anyway. I’m winning


lol awesome stay away from that toast.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol awesome stay away from that toast.


Turkey for the win! It’s gonna be a holiday every day here.

Anyone else like Nathalie Merchant?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

thats a no joke recipe ... i would be feeling it the next morning for sure, overdone it with edibles more times than id like to remember, although some are very memorable... 

glad ive learned the words de and carb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Turkey for the win! It’s gonna be a holiday every day here.
> 
> Anyone else like Nathalie Merchant?


I want turkey when I come to Florida.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want turkey when I come to Florida.


Absolutely


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> thats a no joke recipe ... i would be feeling it the next morning for sure, overdone it with edibles more times than id like to remember, although some are very memorable...
> 
> glad ive learned the words de and carb


I've been using the ardent nova decarboxylator for a couple years. It can hold about an ounce of material and takes two hours to decarb. You can barely smell it unlike decarbing in the oven. 









Nova Decarboxylator | Activate THC & CBD | Ardent Cannabis


The Nova Decarboxylator is our flagship unit that fully activates THC & CBD in your favorite bud. It's odorless, mess-free & easy to use. Get it today!




ardentcannabis.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

Why are all my roku's not connecting to the internet?!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

i tend to make really big batches nowadays so that might take me a while, usually use a 20 quart pot or two, depending if they fit on the stove at the same time or not

great concept though, i imagine there is a larger version available somewhere


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks exactly like one of my joints.


Do not combust much these days but I do enjoy sparking one with a flick of the match.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why are all my roku's not connecting to the internet?!


did you try the power cord already? it happens


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> did you try the power cord already? it happens


All 3 at the same time....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Anything’s possible in 2021


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again and if it is the small roku's they get hot and have issues and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends @DarkWeb


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4794979and if it is the small roku's they get hot and have issues and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends @DarkWeb


Nice pipe Jeff


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

Weird they weren't even seeing my networks......,.but everything else (phones, laptops) it worked fine. Reset the router and didn't have anything anywhere for almost 15 min......now everything works. Wonder if my router is crapping out on me.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

sounds about right... i smoked a dosido and now rolling another, this strain amazes me for so many reasons, cant put a finger on the minty kushy exhale but it reminds me of something... probably gotta go do stuff, have a great day peeps


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

I gotta go check the fire


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

keep it blazin


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

Why? Is it because I finally got a good night's sleep? The light burned out at the top of the stairs lol guess I'm gonna have one of those days


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2021)

It's garbage day. I guess I should take the cans down before it's too late. At least I'm high. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why? Is it because I finally got a good night's sleep? The light burned out at the top of the stairs lol guess I'm gonna have one of those days


At least you’re rested


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's garbage day. I guess I should take the cans down before it's too late. At least I'm high.
> 
> SH420


Is it cold?


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s tea and a banana for me girlfriend. I said I was going to diet with my dad anyway. I’m winning


Trying to stand in solidarity but feel I need something more substantial this morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is it cold?


40°f. Not too cold but it's cozy in the house 
I might head over to "what did you accomplish" thread and brag about taking the garbage out. That's a lot to type out though, so I'll just smoke another bowl instead 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)

Morning....

Coffee is up and it's fresh......need a refill?

woke up this morning 28F with a little frost on the ground and on my truck.....high today upper 50's

so I sat in the living room this morning slightly hungover from the rum, me and mrs had last night.....figured I would step away from the taco's to help my slight hangover with a nice bowl of caldo.......yum...hitting the spot right now....


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Been up since 6am it is now 16.20pm , 
Had about 9 joints and still have to crack on .
Revised for level 3 diploma for 5 hours then sorted this out .


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Weird they weren't even seeing my networks......,.but everything else (phones, laptops) it worked fine. Reset the router and didn't have anything anywhere for almost 15 min......now everything works. Wonder if my router is crapping out on me.


Which router? I will go wired whenever possible, run open source firmware for stability. Using an enterprise router for network services and access points for wifi only.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Fuck 
Was just about to light this bad boy up


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Then this twat happened


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Managed to salvage this .
Ne fucking wonder a walk round on cloud nine . 
Bob Marley once said . Gotta love de urb


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Managed to salvage this .
> Ne fucking wonder a walk round on cloud nine .
> Bob Marley once said . Gotta love de urb


Me love da urb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

see what happens when I run out of papers still waiting on you @mysunnyboy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Me love da urb


what's the brown stuff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

Some over ripe kiff


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4795095see what happens when I run out of papers
> A thought that was View attachment 4795096still waiting on you @mysunnyboy





Laughing Grass said:


> what's the brown stuff?


nowt to do with me officer . Hahaha


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Every time a look at LG's pic a gan all tingly . Hahahaha


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4795095see what happens when I run out of papers View attachment 4795096still waiting on you @mysunnyboy


Fucking killa that !


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

Here is our other horses Jeff .
Lovely horse .
But what a waste of money


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 13, 2021)

Happy Wednesday y'all!! Enjoy the day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Every time a look at LG's pic a gan all tingly . Hahahaha


Try thinking of her wife punching you in the nuts instead.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Jimi Hendrix house. Sadly he never got to live there.









House Built for Jimi Hendrix Listed for Sale at $3.8 Million


A California house built in 1968 for Jimi Hendrix was listed for sale at $3.8 million in February 2021.




ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's the brown stuff?


Tobacco


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Me love da urb


Why do you pollute your weed bro?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Jimi Hendrix house. Sadly he never got to live there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That house is literally 5 minutes from my house. I could walk there

The “post office tract” that they’re talking about is the next street over from me...lol


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

the grass roach clip reminds me of Goa India... a Swiss hippie who was staying nextdoor used a pebble to make the wooden pipe work better. The bowl allowed all the charas to fall through without the pebble acting as a little stopper. Was much nicer for me to smoke pure rather than mixed with tobacco in joints or chillums which was much more common.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4795146Happy Wednesday y'all!! Enjoy the day


Take a paper match, burn the Sulphur off and blow it out. Split it down the middle 3/4 of the way or so and place the roach between the two halves.
You're welcome.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 13, 2021)

sounds like a cool neighborhood.... too bad your neighbor isnt Jimi shredding in his backyard, couldnt get much better than that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Take a paper match, burn the Sulphur off and blow it out. Split it down the middle 3/4 of the way or so and place the roach between the two halves.
> You're welcome.





LunarMOG said:


> the grass roach clip reminds me of Goa India... a Swiss hippie who was staying nextdoor used a pebble to make the wooden pipe work better. The bowl allowed all the charas to fall through without the pebble acting as a little stopper. Was much nicer for me to smoke pure rather than mixed with tobacco in joints or chillums which was much more common.





Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4795146Happy Wednesday y'all!! Enjoy the day


2 pennies if you’ve got them then throw them out for kids to find.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That house is literally 5 minutes from my house. I could walk there
> 
> The “post office tract” that they’re talking about is the next street over from me...lol


Pick me up at the airport.





























Not on your bike


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> 2 pennies if you’ve got them then throw them out for kids to find.





If you know a good welder ask them to hold it.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

Hungry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Tobacco


Must be British.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Try thinking of her wife punching you in the nuts instead.


Ah stop it , hahaha


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why do you pollute your weed bro?


Hahaha , yes sir , a pollute everyone a meet with love , hahahaha,


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you know a good welder ask them to hold it.....


My ex Sharon was a welder. You don’t have long blonde hair do you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> My ex Sharon was a welder. You don’t have long blonde hair do you?


 I actually do right now lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually do right now lol


Me too.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Me too.


Like this


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Like this


Without the perky boobs, not bleached.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Without the perky boobs, not bleached.


She's fit though


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Without the perky boobs, not bleached.


Haha , cheeky bugger a know , but giz a look . Hahaha


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Me too.


Like # me too or just you too?


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like # me too or just you too?


My Ol Lady hasn't molested me recently, unfortunately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Ol Lady hasn't molested me recently, unfortunately.


Oh damn it! Have you tried the captain morgan pose? That should work


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Ol Lady hasn't molested me recently, unfortunately.


Gotta make the first move then, get the fire going, find the time, break your norms. Dont let too much time slip by between molestations with your significant other


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

Pineapple express works for my lady


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

learning all sorts of tricks of the trade over here


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

Gotta have 10 mins from revising .
Already had 4 hours at it .
Only answered 3 questions ,
Need me medication now .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

It’s an omen


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s an omenView attachment 4795906


I'll dab wicha.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll dab wicha.
> 
> SH420


BlackJack here, whatcha got?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> BlackJack here, whatcha got?


Not sure, I have some wax and some crumble I picked up from one of my buddies. 
I actually had a slab of some bho, I ran, but I gave it to a friend yesterday. Must have been 1/2 oz. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting for my papers


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Gotta have 10 mins from revising .
> Already had 4 hours at it .
> Only answered 3 questions ,
> Need me medication now .


one of the many benefits


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Wait, wait I'm coming!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

Need breakfast before getting high.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

guess im late too, also unprepared but theres a little bit of bubble sitting on a jar that i can throw into the mix to join the fun


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Like your new avi girlfriend


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

wow... somebody is really doing that somewhere? does that fall in the category of hair of the dog?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need breakfast before getting high.
> 
> View attachment 4795947


White russian and special k....nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> wow... somebody is really doing that somewhere? does that fall in the category of hair of the dog?


Not my pic... tho I could probably sustain myself for a while on baileys and tacos. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Like your new avi girlfriend


Saw that pic and I had to steal it! How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

had tacos juevos rancheros style just last night... i was very lit, it went pretty well, also this bubble is really good, i froze the trim for a couple months but it stayed really terpy, mostly humble pie trim... which was an awesome strain, the bubble has almost a pink look


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

Day one of our state of emergency. I went to the off leash park this morning, traffic seemed normal, lots of people out and about. 

Guess I don't have to get myself a man to go out. 









Quebec couple hit with curfew-violation fine after wife walks husband on a leash


A Sherbrooke husband and wife were handed sizeable fines for violating curfew, despite the wife's protests that she was walking her dog and the fact the husband was wearing a leash.



montreal.ctvnews.ca


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

my wake n bake is complete 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not my pic... tho I could probably sustain myself for a while on baileys and tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that pic and I had to steal it! How are you feeling this morning?


I’m ok so far gf. I went to grab my bong and forgot. Looked at the clock and it was telling me to dab so there’s that. Always a plus.

I’m sipping coffee and looking for a new bong. Woke up with caffeine withdrawals so I broke down.

Checkitout!!!! You can take the top off and load it with ice


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still waiting for my papers View attachment 4795941


I got your papers brother , take as many as you need


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m ok so far gf. I went to grab my bong and forgot. Looked at the clock and it was telling me to dab so there’s that. Always a plus.
> 
> I’m sipping coffee and looking for a new bong. Woke up with caffeine withdrawals so I broke down.
> 
> ...


That's pretty sweet and look easy to clean. Is it glass? What did you think of the silicone bongs? I saw you talking about them in another thread.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4795957
> 
> my wake n bake is complete
> 
> SH420


where did you get that mug?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4795957
> 
> my wake n bake is complete
> 
> SH420


Man i saw that coffee mug on FB , good purchase


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m ok so far gf. I went to grab my bong and forgot. Looked at the clock and it was telling me to dab so there’s that. Always a plus.
> 
> I’m sipping coffee and looking for a new bong. Woke up with caffeine withdrawals so I broke down.
> 
> ...


That's the one drawback on my new piece....no place for ice


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> where did you get that mug?








Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond







www.bedbathandbeyond.com






SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

i mean which is worse, them being out late or that possibly this guy thinks he's a dog or possibly his wife does and he just loves her? i dunno its definitely an amusing story for several reasons


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone help me out . Heads just tripped out and need some help.
Propper brain freeze


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

In the meantime

Be rude not to


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 14, 2021)

I've been literally drinking my coffee everyday from beer glasses, i need a good mug in my life


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Anyone help me out . Heads just tripped out and need some help.
> Propper brain freeze


Do you really think getting the answers from us in tnt is a good idea?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i mean which is worse, them being out late or that possibly this guy thinks he's a dog or possibly his wife does and he just loves her? i dunno its definitely an amusing story for several reasons


Uhhh wait I must not be awake...

@Laughing Grass I don’t think I’ve ever had one. I’m tired of breaking bongs though.

@DarkWeb sucks right? Kinda glad I broke the one I just got cause it had that problem too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early birthday present for me and I don't even drink coffee lol. Price doubles on the Canadian BB&B


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Anyone help me out . Heads just tripped out and need some help.
> Propper brain freeze


Everyone has their own way of learning. 
Visually, auditory, kinetic or a combo of the 3.

You need to implement different styles of teaching to be able to reach students 

I was a teacher once, for about 3 years. I was an English teacher. Taught English in Mexico.
I lived in there for a few years after graduating high school. 

Man, I really fucked that place up when I was there. The women.... damn. I had some fun. What are we talking about? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Everyone has their own way of learning.
> Visually, auditory, kinetic or a combo of the 3.
> 
> You need to implement different styles of teaching to be able to reach students
> ...


I didn’t think essay answers could be wrong, just revealing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Early birthday present for me and I don't even drink coffee lol. Price doubles on the Canadian BB&B
> 
> View attachment 4795972


That's why I got these. Early birthday present. 

Speaking of birthdays...

@curious2garden isn't it you're grandbaby's birthday today?

Big hugs to the baby and of course for you.

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 14, 2021)

we all have this friend lol, where the f my lighter go!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

it always seemed like teaching english in a foregin country was a cool and easy (in the sense that i know how to speak english) way to see the world, guess i missed out 

excellent bic reference... i buy them by the 5 pack, should have a mountain by now


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4795979we all have this friend lol, where the f my lighter go!


The fucker I gave that slab of bho to, he's that guy. I made him buy me a pack of lighters once. Lol

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> The fucker I gave that slab of bho to, he's that guy. I made him buy me a pack of lighters once. Lol
> 
> SH420


So if I steal your lighters...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> So if I steal your lighters...


you get a slab of bho. Good dealio!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 14, 2021)

6:01 am, checking in


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> it always seemed like teaching english in a foregin country was a cool and easy (in the sense that i know how to speak english) way to see the world, guess i missed out
> 
> excellent bic reference... i buy them by the 5 pack, should have a mountain by now


Although I'm Mexican, I didn't speak Spanish when I went. I understood it really well but couldn't speak it. 
I was nervous about teaching because I was still a kid. I turned 19 the day I gave my 1st class. But much more nervous about not speaking Spanish all that well. Well it turns out Spanish was not allowed in class anyway. Full immersion. 
Anyway I'm high and rambling. 

Here, hit this 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

I still like mine as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> So if I steal your lighters...





Laughing Grass said:


> you get a slab of bho. Good dealio!


And a wake n bake mug. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 6:01 am, checking in


Get in here we’re dabbing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Did we tell @Laughing Grass about buying mugs for their wedding reception in Vegas?
@Metasynth you got the Vegas connections, right?


----------



## solakani (Jan 14, 2021)

El Fuego to get stoned, BlackBerry to get high and come out of a stupor.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

solakani said:


> El Fuego to get stoned, BlackBerry to get high and come out of a stupor.View attachment 4795992


I’m all about mixed joints


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

I need wood again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I need wood again.


Don’t look at us


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m all about mixed joints


Mixed salad in my bowl, please. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mixed salad in my bowl, please.
> 
> SH420


Segregationists suck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> The fucker I gave that slab of bho to, he's that guy. I made him buy me a pack of lighters once. Lol
> 
> SH420


I've thought about getting custom lighters that say I stole ___'s lighter. 



BIC - Logo Lighter Canada


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t look at us


It's only like every other day for about 5 months a year. If I was talking about "WOOD" that would be different......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Segregationists suck


I'll go for "the trifecta", as mamashark calls it. Smoke a bowl, take a dab, and puff off the pen. All different kinds of fun!

SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

havent done that in forever but i like when a joint rolled split like that all of a sudden switches flavors.... we gave away a pile of cannons we rolled like that at a gathering once and i always wondered if anyone noticed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 6:01 am, checking in


you slept in today. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Did we tell @Laughing Grass about buying mugs for their wedding reception in Vegas?
> @Metasynth you got the Vegas connections, right?View attachment 4795993


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've thought about getting custom lighters that say I stole ___'s lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> BIC - Logo Lighter Canada


Just need 1 of these 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's why I got these. Early birthday present.
> 
> Speaking of birthdays...
> 
> ...


Thank you, her 1 year anniversary of emergence is tomorrow  My son sent me a clip of her dancing yesterday prepping for her party. I didn't have the heart to tell him when she's 13 dressed the same way and wanting to go dancing he won't let her outta the house but why warn him. Apparently she's into paw patrol (what is that).


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I need wood again.


LOL you're too young to have that problem.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, her 1 year anniversary of emergence is tomorrow  My son sent me a clip of her dancing yesterday prepping for her party. I didn't have the heart to tell him when she's 13 dressed the same way and wanting to go dancing he won't let her outta the house but why warn him. Apparently she's into paw patrol (what is that).


Google machine 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, her 1 year anniversary of emergence is tomorrow  My son sent me a clip of her dancing yesterday prepping for her party. I didn't have the heart to tell him when she's 13 dressed the same way and wanting to go dancing he won't let her outta the house but why warn him. Apparently she's into paw patrol (what is that).


In the rotation here.








PAW Patrol & Friends | Home of PAW Patrol and Friends


Welcome to the home of PAW Patrol and Friends! Learn all about your favorite characters from the show, like Chase, Marshall and Skye from PAW Patrol. Shop your favorite characters and our site exclusive toys!




pawpatrolandfriends.com


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, her 1 year anniversary of emergence is tomorrow  My son sent me a clip of her dancing yesterday prepping for her party. I didn't have the heart to tell him when she's 13 dressed the same way and wanting to go dancing he won't let her outta the house but why warn him. Apparently she's into paw patrol (what is that).


i have a 4 year old who loves paw patrol "on the roll", get used to it, got two of the puppy stuffed animals for christmas, chase and rocky. as for your warning... thats a decade away, fry those fish when ya get there or whatever


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Google machine
> 
> View attachment 4796007
> 
> SH420


I know they exist but because my son works for them I find myself resisting these days. It's like I'm back in my adolescent defiance days. I'm starting to see how grandchildren can be a platform for getting even with one's children for their troubled adolescence. I'm not sure that came out right.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you really think getting the answers from us in tnt is a good idea?


NOPE .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I know they exist but because my son works for them I find myself resisting these days. It's like I'm back in my adolescent defiance days. *I'm starting to see how grandchildren can be a platform for getting even with one's children for their troubled adolescence. *I'm not sure that came out right.


You're not allowed to talk with my mom.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you slept in today.


It will say LAUGHING’S WEEDING, VEGAS BABY










Personalized Premium Roast & Toast mug - Green


What better way to start your day than with a smoke and a strong coffee? This innovative and trendy mug allows you to do both with one mug! Perk up your morning routine with this novelty mug. It is made from ceramic and features a standard coffee cup that can hold approx 10 oz of your favourite...




jademoghul.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It will say LAUGHING’S WEEDING, BEGAS BABY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEGAS!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> BEGAS!


It’s bearly and I’m not brinking coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Anyone help me out . Heads just tripped out and need some help.
> Propper brain freeze


@DarkWeb is a bit of a tight ass. Certainly we can help you out.

The answer to #2 is TOTAL immersion, by organizing orgys you will bring your classes together without clothes to explore all the rarely used terms in english not heretofore taught in a standard second language class. Further lack of clothing and sexual situations will promote a more aware and stimulating environment creating interest, impassioned learning and high satisfaction.

@cannabineer GO!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s bearly and I’m not brinking coffee


LOL I forgot I made coffee.....finally having it now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I know they exist but because my son works for them I find myself resisting these days. It's like I'm back in my adolescent defiance days. I'm starting to see how grandchildren can be a platform for getting even with one's children for their troubled adolescence. I'm not sure that came out right.


I remember aunts and uncles buying loud toys for us kids to get at each other. Loved my drums!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're not allowed to talk with my mom.


How well did telling you no work out when you were a teenager. God damn I love this flipped shit.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @DarkWeb is a bit of a tight ass. Certainly we can help you out.
> 
> The answer to #2 is TOTAL immersion, by organizing orgys you will bring your classes together without clothes to explore all the rarely used terms in english not heretofore taught in a standard second language class. Further lack of clothing and sexual situations will promote a more aware and stimulating environment creating interest, impassioned learning and high satisfaction.
> 
> @cannabineer GO!


sign me up 
where is my passport


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I remember aunts and uncles buying loud toys for us kids to get at each other. Loved my drums!


Ahh that explains this from my mom's twin brother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> sign me up
> where is my passport


You don’t get much sex do ya?


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You don’t get much sex do ya?


hahaha , na not at the minute .
thats why got torn rotator cuff .
sick to death of wanking


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh that explains this from my mom's twin brother
> View attachment 4796028


I had one of those. 
I bought a few things for my niece to make my sister suffer. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had one of those.
> I bought a few things for my niece to make my sister suffer.
> 
> SH420


I never really understood the world of passive aggression. I'm learning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh that explains this from my mom's twin brother
> View attachment 4796028


I meant don't talk to my mom so she doesn't give you any ideas....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I meant don't talk to my mom so she doesn't give you any ideas....


Too late my mind's already made up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Too late my mind's already made up


It's actually really fun! LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had one of those.
> I bought a few things for my niece to make my sister suffer.
> 
> SH420


#me too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> hahaha , na not at the minute .
> thats why got torn rotator cuff .
> sick to death of wanking


No imagination?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's actually really fun! LOL


Oooh look


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh look
> View attachment 4796039


Ages 5+


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Gotta make the first move then, get the fire going, find the time, break your norms. Dont let too much time slip by between molestations with your significant other


We will be married 40 years next July, I think I have it figured out kid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ages 5+


That doesn't stop a nonna!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

looks fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

This was from my dad for easter one year......it walks and poops jelly beans.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

have a great day everyone


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> have a great day everyone


U2 lunar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

God I hate these alerts, just about shit my pants when it went off. Everyone in the province knows, this wasn't necessary


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I need a nap


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I need a nap


Awesome then we can start all over again!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome then we can start all over again!


Deal


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This was from my dad for easter one year......it walks and poops jelly beans.
> View attachment 4796047


I raise you this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I raise you this
> View attachment 4796147


there's something wrong with you.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

Ya that's why they let me on the site, hasn't been the same since they got rid of the screening process.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's why I got these. Early birthday present.
> 
> Speaking of birthdays...
> 
> ...


I asked for this vaporizer for my birthday. I have a crafty but it's not big enough for two and I always forget to charge it. 









Extreme Q


Arizer Extreme Q : Buy Award Winning Desktop Dry Herb Vaporizer Online which has ISO Quality Standards, Remote Control Option and Multi-Purpose Desktop Dry Herb Vaporizer.




arizer.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2021)

ok....why am I here at work....hmmm....oh that's right $$$$, bills aren't gonna pay themselves......

Howdy ladies and gents.....

just got to the shop from the doc's office.......had to get my BP meds redon, and he wanted to ck on my copd....


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> We will be married 40 years next July, I think I have it figured out kid.


so so sorry to hear that .
sending my condolences


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> so so sorry.


Agreed, you are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have it tomorrow! BB&B should be doing vaccine distribution.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

So where's @mysunnyboy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So where's @mysunnyboy?


napping probably


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> napping probably


Leaving us hanging is more like it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Leaving us hanging is more like it


I should probably do that too. My resolution to spend less time on the internet isn't going so well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should probably do that too. My resolution to spend less time on the internet isn't going so well.


You can't quit us


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Leaving us hanging is more like it


   

Oh shit! Were we supposed to wait? 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok....why am I here at work....hmmm....oh that's right $$$$, *bills look aren't gonna pay themselves*......
> 
> Howdy ladies and gents.....
> 
> just got to the shop from the doc's office.......had to get my BP meds redon, and he wanted to ck on my copd....


They will if you use auto pay! Kids today smdh.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I asked for this vaporizer for my birthday. I have a crafty but it's not big enough for two and I always forget to charge it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recommend the Volcano. But it does have a big ass plug.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I recommend the Volcano. But it does have a big ass plug.


I've been known to be cought laughing in a corner with the volcano......










Ass plug.....lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh shit! Were we supposed to wait?
> 
> View attachment 4796811
> 
> SH420


Yeah, I didn't see that in the rules


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I didn't see that in the rules


I confess I didn't read the rules. I figured they copied and pasted from a website I had previously worked at.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I recommend the Volcano. But it does have a *big ass plug.*


You said "big ass plug"

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been known to be cought laughing in a corner with the volcano......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you beat me to it

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You said "big ass plug"
> 
> SH420


Idiocracy!!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

volcano is really good, also, i really like the arizer solo a lot, it has incredible flavor preservation and for the most part is stealthy aside from the awkward and easily broken glass weed straw (tube). The design makes it easy to clean so heavy usage isnt that big of a deal. and the charge lasts long enough that its actually portable (as long as you dont break the glass weed straw)... totally not affiliated, tried one once was very impressed with how my own flowers tasted through it, own one now and recommend them when asked about vapes... volcano is nice because you can have massive rips plus it seems to taste great in the bag as well, but a lot of contraptions and a lot more expensive really and not that portable.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

i never owned a volcano so i dont know the details about the plug...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

Too many sox... must leave...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I recommend the Volcano. But it does have a big ass plug.


I'd love to get that one, but it comes in at $900 cad 









Volcano Hybrid


The Volcano Hybrid Vaporizer by Storz & Bickel features balloon and whip inhalation methods giving this desktop vaporizer maximum versatility. It boasts a digital display, bluetooth connectivity, faster heat-up times and powerful convection heating. For those looking for a bit more control and...




torontovaporizer.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd love to get that one, but it comes in at $900 cad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the classic.....I just saw that new hybrid one. I bet it's worth every penny.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

good morning!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 15, 2021)

5:06am, checking in


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Is it Friday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is it Friday?


Yes it's Finally Fucking Friday! How you doing?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes it's Finally Fucking Friday! How you doing?


Hanging in brother, how’s that fire?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is it Friday?


All day! I really should go into LA today but we'll see.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All day! I really should go into LA today but we'll see.


No don’t do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

I had to leave the off leash park early this morning. Some homeless dude without a dog following way too close mumbling incoherently and trying to touch my dog. I got back in the car and he just went back to wondering around the field... weird.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hanging in brother, how’s that fire?


Letting it cool so I can shovel the ashes out. But I am going to go "check" how that's going in a few minutes. I haven't put wood on since 9 last night and it's still 75° in here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I used the classic.....I just saw that new hybrid one. I bet it's worth every penny.


I've tried the classic too. Love how cool the vapor was compared to my portable. I'll be happy if the arizer is half as good for 20% of the cost.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

My mug is out for delivery. This pandemic has reduced me to being excited about a ceramic mug lol. I'm lame I know.


----------



## solakani (Jan 15, 2021)

GSC in a one-hit Air


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

That's done, fire is going again.....now me


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to leave the off leash park early this morning. Some homeless dude without a dog following way too close mumbling incoherently and trying to touch my dog. I got back in the car and he just went back to wondering around the field... weird.


When I drag my dogs about I carry a stun baton


It breaks up dog fights and deters humans too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mug is out for delivery. This pandemic has reduced me to being excited about a ceramic mug lol. I'm lame I know.


ROFLMAO!! I'm stewing over a piece of a dog harness that didn't arrive on time. I think we are all reduced to inanity right now.


----------



## solakani (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I used the classic.....I just saw that new hybrid one. I bet it's worth every penny.


Giving 2:1 odds that hybrid not worth every penny. Place your bets. Purchased by Canopy Growth may be imminent doom for S&B.









Volcano Hybrid Problems Update


In the last few weeks a consistently growing buzz has fluttered internet forums and websites, and has added an element of unease to the devoted vaper’s holiday experience.




herbalizestore.com


----------



## solakani (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd love to get that one, but it comes in at $900 cad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not have a time machine but 4-20-2020 sale at herbalizestore dot ca get the volcano and mighty for ~$600 with coupon code. BF sale was not as good but still less than $900 for a volcano.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When I drag my dogs about I carry a stun baton
> View attachment 4797161
> 
> It breaks up dog fights and deters humans too.


I wish! We're not allowed to carry stun guns or tasers, the consequences of getting caught are really serious. I do carry a small box cutter on my keychain. I didn't feel threatened by him, I just didn't like that he was so close and followed us wherever we went.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

solakani said:


> Giving 2:1 odds that hybrid not worth every penny. Place your bets. Purchased by Canopy Growth may be imminent doom for S&B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame. I have the previous digital and I love it but they use metal parts on mine and I've never had an issue. It looks like they've replaced metal with plastic in a hot environment. I even use it to test early buds and it works great.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish! We're not allowed to carry stun guns or tasers, the consequences of getting caught are really serious. I do carry a small box cutter on my keychain. I didn't feel threatened by him, I just didn't like that he was so close and followed us wherever we went.


That baton is illegal here too but it's that or my Glock. I figured I'd get in less trouble with the baton.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

solakani said:


> Do not have a time machine but 4-20-2020 sale at herbalizestore dot ca get the volcano and mighty for ~$600 with coupon code. BF sale was not as good but still less than $900 for a volcano.


That's crazy, I think the mighty is close to $400. I have the S&B crafy and it's a great vape. I hate that apple banned their app from the app store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That baton is illegal here too but it's that or my Glock. I figured I'd get in less trouble with the baton.


lol you can carry a gun but not a stun baton?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 15, 2021)

One of my friends had a vape that could only adjust temperature through an app it was kind of a pain, especially if apple banned them that’s bs ... time to roll something and make caffeine, happy Friday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> One of my friends had a vape that could only adjust temperature through an app it was kind of a pain, especially if apple banned them that’s bs ... time to roll something and make caffeine, happy Friday


My crafty is the same way https://www.storz-bickel.com/en-us/crafty-plus It's not very often that you have to change the temp but still.

They've made a web app to manage you vape provided your computer has bluetooth. 





__





STORZ & BICKEL


STORZ & BICKEL Web App for Bluetooth Devices.




app.storz-bickel.com


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 15, 2021)

I need the Nug Smasher in my life before the volcano vape

Happy Friday y'all we made it!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

solakani said:


> Giving 2:1 odds that hybrid not worth every penny. Place your bets. Purchased by Canopy Growth may be imminent doom for S&B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> What a shame. I have the previous digital and I love it but they use metal parts on mine and I've never had an issue. It looks like they've replaced metal with plastic in a hot environment. I even use it to test early buds and it works great.


That looks to be pretty recent. I'd like to see how it plays out. It'd be ashame to see that go down hill. Like @curious2garden I had a great experience with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4797176
> I need the Nug Smasher in my life before the volcano vape
> 
> Happy Friday y'all we made it!!!


I think that's overpriced


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think that's overpriced


Are you still working on your hand-held press?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

I think the UofT website is using clipart of someone browsing rollitup. 






University Fees - Future Students. University of Toronto


How Much Will University Cost? The amount of tuition you pay will depend on factors such as your program and year of study, your course load and your campus. While the exact tuition fees for each academic year are typically finalized in the spring, you can take a look at the previous year’s...




future.utoronto.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you can carry a gun but not a stun baton?


Both are illegal to carry here. But I might get in less trouble with the baton. It's hard to tell in CA.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think that's overpriced


I have a really nice press in my garage. I keep eyeing Lo-Temp plates. But no matter what I've tried I always seem to come back to joints. Old dog != new tricks;


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think the UofT website is using clipart of someone browsing rollitup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a hoot! I saw that and thought Texas LOL


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've tried the classic too. Love how cool the vapor was compared to my portable. I'll be happy if the arizer is half as good for 20% of the cost.


I love my Arizer...and I got a killer deal on it with a bunch of extra accessories all for $100 brand new on Ebay...It was my 1st vape and I used it a lot for a year, with the bags. Works awesome! The Volcano is nice, but too pricey IMO. Now it's my portable dry herb vapes mostly....I was ALWAYS a joint man, but vaping is a necessity now and definitely easier on the lungs!!

Edit to say...It os MORE than half as good...you won't be disappointed I doubt!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Did someone say Texas....????

Mornin......35F this morning, high today 65F, nice and sunny

Coffee is up and hot....

TGIF....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's a hoot! I saw that and thought Texas LOL


Texas is probably a lot warmer than it is here. Think they have grants for Canadians?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Texas is probably a lot warmer than it is here. Think they have grants for Canadians?


we'll be in the 70's next week......js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I love my Arizer...and I got a killer deal on it with a bunch of extra accessories all for $100 brand new on Ebay...It was my 1st vape and I used it a lot for a year, with the bags. Works awesome! The Volcano is nice, but too pricey IMO. Now it's my portable dry herb vapes mostly....I was ALWAYS a joint man, but vaping is a necessity now and definitely easier on the lungs!!
> 
> Edit to say...It os MORE than half as good...you won't be disappointed I doubt!!


Sweet! I really like the balloon idea. I gave her a bunch of gift ideas but really emphasized the arizer... gave her links, price etc. so hopefully that's what she buys. I'm resisting the urge to check the credit card statements.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we'll be in the 70's next week......js


Shorts and flipflops in January... I can only dream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shorts and flipflops in January... I can only dream.


pretty much...night times not so much....when it drops into the lower 40's and high 30's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty much...night times not so much....when it drops into the lower 40's and high 30's


Still better than our daytime highs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you still working on your hand-held press?


The hot steel plates with the clamp work great for the size.



curious2garden said:


> I have a really nice press in my garage. I keep eyeing Lo-Temp plates. But no matter what I've tried I always seem to come back to joints. Old dog != new tricks;


Yeah for me I'd rather get a good set of plates. I can definitely use a large press in the shop for other things. 

LOL guess I'm kinda old-school too. The fun lasted about three days then I went back to flower. I still have a bunch I pressed.......it'll probably sit there a while


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still better than our daytime highs.
> 
> View attachment 4797255


you do have a point there.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still better than our daytime highs.
> 
> View attachment 4797255


7 cold wet inches tonight....then turn to rain around 9am......and back to snow by the end of it. It's not been the best year for snow but pretty happy I'm home to clean it all up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 7 cold wet inches tonight


come on you're making this too easy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you do have a point there.....


it's not that bad tho. I go for a walk at 6am for an hour and another one at 9pm for an hour... rest of the times I'm indoors at home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 7 cold wet inches tonight....then turn to rain around 9am......and back to snow by the end of it. It's not been the best year for snow but pretty happy I'm home to clean it all up.


They're calling for a polar vortex at the end of the month that will last for a couple weeks then back to the balmy winter we've been having. I don't have a lot to complain about this winter. The snow is mostly gone now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 7 cold wet inches tonight....


do you really want me to go through that door......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's not that bad tho. I go for a walk at 6am for an hour and another one at 9pm for an hour... rest of the times I'm indoors at home.


guess that's not to bad.....at least you get out to see the world


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> come on you're making this too easy.





Laughing Grass said:


> come on you're making this too easy.


Eez-eh love that song!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Eez-eh love that song!


Couldn't let it go. You guys would have busted my chops if I posted that.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to leave the off leash park early this morning. Some homeless dude without a dog following way too close mumbling incoherently and trying to touch my dog. I got back in the car and he just went back to wondering around the field... weird.


You need a Rottweiler


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

I’ve got the digital volcano, not a fan got it for an oz. The bag thing does my head in, the whip would be awesome I brought don’t work properly because you can’t control the speed the vape comes out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> You need a Rottweiler


My poodle is pretty vicious!

Unless you're a big dog or male, or making loud noises... maybe I need a rottweiler


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're calling for a polar vortex at the end of the month that will last for a couple weeks then back to the balmy winter we've been having. I don't have a lot to complain about this winter. The snow is mostly gone now.


Our summer has been very mild and wet but at least the fire season shouldn’t be to bad. Well unless it goes hot and dry from here on in, then the end of March could be interesting


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My poodle is pretty vicious!
> 
> Unless you're a big dog or male, or making loud noises... maybe I need a rottweiler
> 
> View attachment 4797379


LoL Some serious teeth going on there


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shorts and flipflops in January... I can only dream.


Put your beach chair next to your lights / plants and close your eyes! That's all we have right now  It's the warmest place in my house too, when the lights are on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My poodle is pretty vicious!
> 
> Unless you're a big dog or male, or making loud noises... maybe I need a rottweiler
> 
> View attachment 4797379


terror beast


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Put your beach chair next to your lights / plants and close your eyes! That's all we have right now  It's the warmest place in my house too, when the lights are on.


Need a ocean wave sound machine and a pan full of sand for your feet


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Pandora.....find ocean beach sounds.....for the win


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's not that bad tho. I go for a walk at 6am for an hour and another one at 9pm for an hour... rest of the times I'm indoors at home.


 Me too...I go for a walk every morning at 6 am, to the bathroom, pee, then back to bed another 2 hours. Retirement (semi) has advantages. I am a night owl though...I'm often watering plants at midnight - 1 am.

That is dedication to go to the park at 6 am every day!!! But look at the new friends you make there, lol. I watched my friends old dog a few times, and they get up at the crack of dawn like you...I thought, of shit I am gonna have to get up early and take James out....Nope, he was perfectly happy to sleep til whenever I got up.

I am beyond baked...Prepping for the weekend I guess! It's a trimathon. I just ordered 4 new pair of trimming shears on sale...Figured I'd clean my old ones up and throw away the duds...well a few new springs and some cleaning and adjusting and they all work like new....all 6 pair, plus 4 new pair...makes 10 pairs of trimming shears. Soooooo, who wants to trim?? BYO gloves , lol...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

wife sends me a txt: when are you gonna take care of your stinky little friend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Our summer has been very mild and wet but at least the fire season shouldn’t be to bad. Well unless it goes hot and dry from here on in, then the end of March could be interesting


Here's to hoping you don't see a repeat of the 2020 fires!



manfredo said:


> Put your beach chair next to your lights / plants and close your eyes! That's all we have right now  It's the warmest place in my house too, when the lights are on.


I've done that a few times already... not with the lawn chair tho. It does help when you have the blues.



manfredo said:


> Me too...I go for a walk every morning at 6 am, to the bathroom, pee, then back to bed another 2 hours. Retirement (semi) has advantages. I am a night owl though...I'm often watering plants at midnight - 1 am.
> 
> That is dedication to go to the park at 6 am every day!!! But look at the new friends you make there, lol. I watched my friends old dog a few times, and they get up at the crack of dawn like you...I thought, of shit I am gonna have to get up early and take James out....Nope, he was perfectly happy to sleep til whenever I got up.
> 
> I am beyond baked...Prepping for the weekend I guess! It's a trimathon. I just ordered 4 new pair of trimming shears on sale...Figured I'd clean my old ones up and throw away the duds...well a few new springs and some cleaning and adjusting and they all work like new....all 6 pair, plus 4 new pair...makes 10 pairs of trimming shears. Soooooo, who wants to trim?? BYO gloves , lol...


It's it's reluctant dedication. If someone doesn't get up and take him he starts scratching on the door and whining until one of us get up. And he's not happy with just going out to pee then back in the house. It's gotta be a real walk or the dog park.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wife sends me a txt: when are you gonna take care of your stinky little friend?


I've got questions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got questions.


ooookkkkaaaaayyyy....


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

Butt stuff?


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Need a ocean wave sound machine and a pan full of sand for your feet


Run a garden hose over a floor drain and wiggle your toes in perlite.

I like the babbling brook atmosphere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Run a garden hose over a floor drain and wiggle your toes in perlite.
> 
> I like the babbling brook atmosphere.


That or rain on a metal roof.....and peepers if you know what I mean


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 16, 2021)

Happy hangover morning. Anthony Bourdain said I should eat something greasy with bread, drink a Mexican Coke (the ones in glass bottles made with sugar instead of corn syrup) and smoke a joint, so I'm on my way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

Morning


















Wood?


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Jan 16, 2021)

AK47 cross post


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

@shrxhky420 why are you up?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Good morning team Wake n Bake.
Who's ready for a little....






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

8" so far and it's another heavy one. The power flickered around 7am but didn't even mess up the clocks. Should be a fun day....just don't play under the trees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4798064


Probably the best damn coffee you ever had. Nice mug! Got 1 just like it  



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Probably the best damn coffee you ever had. Nice mug! Got 1 just like it
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Hot chocolate. It’s pretty tasty!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

What's everyone doing today?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hot chocolate. It’s pretty tasty!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning team Wake n Bake.
> Who's ready for a little....
> 
> 
> ...


Hadn’t heard that one pretty good where are they from? Guessin Hawaii or somewhere super chill 

morning everyone coffee and chronic time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

Tucking and res change. I slept in until 9 this morning, feels weird


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4798077


nice wiener


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4798077


Little bit worried but confident the creators of this content waited until the liquids cooled before adding the mini daschund... I believe they’re referred to as “dapples”? Could be a made up story someone told me


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tucking and res change. I slept in until 9 this morning, feels weird
> 
> View attachment 4798078


Haven’t done a dwc in quite some time, they look really healthy, what plants you have goin if you don’t mind me askin?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's everyone doing today?


Westerns, on Saturday, my favorite. Kinda like old people Saturday morning cartoons.
What are you doing today?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

@Laughing Grass you tuck?! Wait what?










All The Questions You Had About Tucking, But Were Afraid To Ask


For many people, particularly trans women, tucking can be both necessary and life-affirming – but there's not a lot of information out there about how to do so safely. Here's what you need to get started.




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Haven’t done a dwc in quite some time, they look really healthy, what plants you have goin if you don’t mind me askin?


wedding cake




mysunnyboy said:


> Westerns, on Saturday, my favorite. Kinda like old people Saturday morning cartoons.
> What are you doing today?


think he’s shoveling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass you tuck?! Wait what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother tucker


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Westerns, on Saturday, my favorite. Kinda like old people Saturday morning cartoons.
> What are you doing today?


Nice. I'm just trying to get the energy to move and get out in the snow. Clean that up then play. Thinking about putting my skins on my skis and doing a few flat laps in the field to get some exercise and get my legs loosened up. 

LOL I just had a little red squirrel knock on the sliding door and look in at me....freaking cute!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice. I'm just trying to get the energy to move and get out in the snow. Clean that up then play. Thinking about putting my skins on my skis and doing a few flat laps in the field to get some exercise and get my legs loosened up.
> 
> LOL I just had a little red squirrel knock on the sliding door and look in at me....freaking cute!


skins?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2021)

They just extended our stay at home to feb 19


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Hadn’t heard that one pretty good where are they from? Guessin Hawaii or somewhere super chill
> 
> morning everyone coffee and chronic time


Lol. Actually I believe Josh is from the mid-west. Missouri if I'm not mistaken. 
Glad you enjoyed it. 
I've met him a few times. He's way cool.






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> skins?











Ski skins - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Think one-way velvet stuck to the bottom of the ski. Like 4x4 with studded tires for your skis.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's everyone doing today?


Smoke some weed and then I'll probably smoke some marijuana. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Smoke some weed and then I'll probably smoke some marijuana.
> 
> SH420


Great choices! I'm going with weed then grass and then marijuana for a night cap.


----------



## anomalii (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Smoke some weed and then I'll probably smoke some marijuana.
> 
> SH420


Consume some cannabis and then I’ll probably ingest some edibles


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Smoke some weed and then I'll probably smoke some marijuana.
> 
> SH420





Laughing Grass said:


> skins?


On skis apparently. Same thing without the N I guess?


DarkWeb said:


> Ski skins - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iz ith dinda lide ma tungah


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

anomalii said:


> Consume some cannabis and then I’ll probably ingest some edibles


Good morning anomalii. Welcome to TnT. I'm not the official welcomer... so I will ask for assistance from @lokie 

We like smoking wieners around here, you've been warned 
























































SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wedding cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites... I’ve grown a cut from a friend, and seen/smoked another at a local med shop, I met the grower, he says his is a breeder cut, it’s pretty dark purplish when finished, both are fantastic, I really like the purple one l, maybe because i don’t have it who knows how brains work


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> skins?


Red squirrels are awesome... I had one living inside my bird feeder for a solid year or two, multiple winter seasons, out there every morning foraging around with the birds. Good times. Ski skins look fun too


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning anomalii. Welcome to TnT. I'm not the official welcomer... so I will ask for assistance from @lokie
> 
> We like smoking wieners around here, you've been warned
> 
> ...


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

I always wondered if you get higher if you eat the hot dog after you finish smoking a bowl through it?
Also it’s efficient because you cook the dog from the inside out. Brilliant


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

I cleared out some cabinets in the kitchen last evening and found a mystery bag.
I’m thinking tincture.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4798110
> 
> On skis apparently. Same thing without the N I guess?
> 
> ...


Exactly like a cat's tongue. It is a special piece of fabric with glue that you apply to help you climb to the top. Then you remove it and ski down....repeat.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I cleared out some cabinets in the kitchen last evening and found a mystery bag.
> I’m thinking tincture.


I save all those and then make em into a batch of rso, basically the same


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> I save all those and then make em into a batch of rso, basically the same


I wondered what happened to it. It’s purple kush.
Never made it. I need to google it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> I save all those and then make em into a batch of rso, basically the same


This sound right?




__





How do you make Rick Simpson Oil (RSO)? | Ask Jane


To make Rick Simpson Oil (RSO), start with one ounce of dried herb. One ounce will typically produce 3-4 grams of medical marijuana oil.




www.medicaljane.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> This sound right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I mix this with everclear and us it as a tincture?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wondered what happened to it. It’s purple kush.
> Never made it. I need to google it.


Pretty easy, whatever alcohol you are using just evaporate off (without a flame and outside or well ventilated). Rick lays down the basic principles and a couple tricks in his Phoenix tears video.

For example, I just use a cheap mini coffee pot that I bought brand new just for the last phase when a bit of alcohol remains, but it is perfect temperature and safe to just leave on for a few hours. This is after evaporating the majority of the ethanol based solvent using a non spark heating surface. I know you can condensate and re use the ethanol to some degree I just haven’t had the experience to get more complicated yet.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I mix this with everclear and us it as a tincture?


yea exactly, I wouldn’t say the amount is worth it but if you had say ten times maybe, you only end up with a couple milliliters of black goo, i mix in coconut oil to make it more manageable and give it a bit of a fat soluble carrier or whatever


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I mix this with everclear and us it as a tincture?


I'd just do a QWET with the Everclear and use it as the tincture. Easy enough. This link covers all the way to making shatter.








Cannabis extractions with alcohol


Cannabis extractions with alcohol are simple, fast and safe to perform, producing a first quality concentrate if done properly. In this article we show you our extraction method using two different alcohols: ethanol and isopropyl alcohol.




www.alchimiaweb.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 8" so far and it's another heavy one. The power flickered around 7am but didn't even mess up the clocks. Should be a fun day....just don't play under the trees
> View attachment 4798055


Well your not close, it's a beautiful sunny 65 today. Oddly I'm envious of your snow. Would like it once a year


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 16, 2021)

Winter? What’s that??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Winter? What’s that??
> 
> View attachment 4798200


Schnice


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

We're in the top 5 of record dry winters, Sac should get almost 4" of rain this month, they have had .25". We have had a miracle march before, but it is unlikely.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd just do a QWET with the Everclear and use it as the tincture. Easy enough. This link covers all the way to making shatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could make shatter. I’d be wrecked every day instead of every other day


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's everyone doing today?


Trimming....as soon as my helper gets here, and vaping some incredible oil!! 



Laughing Grass said:


> Tucking and res change. I slept in until 9 this morning, feels weird
> 
> View attachment 4798078


Looking good!! I see fat buds coming your way!! Makes trimming almost fun! Almost, haha.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trimming....as soon as my helper gets here, and vaping some incredible oil!!
> 
> 
> Looking good!! I see fat buds coming your way!! Makes trimming almost fun! Almost, haha.


lol I never in my wildest dreams would’ve thought I’d hate trimming bud.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Winter? What’s that??
> 
> View attachment 4798200


Man, I need to freaking move!!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I never in my wildest dreams would’ve thought I’d hate trimming bud.


I have a nice setup for trimming...a big table with 2 comfy chairs, a big screen TV, and a helper, who smokes for free, always. Trimming some nice fat Black Lime Bubba today.....yummmmmmmy!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have a nice setup for trimming...a big table with 2 comfy chairs, a big screen TV, and a helper, who smokes for free, always. Trimming some nice fat Black Lime Bubba today.....yummmmmmmy!!


I love you


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning anomalii. Welcome to TnT. I'm not the official welcomer... so I will ask for assistance from @lokie
> 
> We like smoking wieners around here, you've been warned
> 
> ...


This enigma has been greeted.






Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


What's the first one?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> This enigma has been greeted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You're on it homie! Hell I even gave the welcome a like! Lol. I need to start taking notes. 
I hate excel

SH420


----------



## anomalii (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning anomalii. Welcome to TnT. I'm not the official welcomer... so I will ask for assistance from @lokie
> 
> We like smoking wieners around here, you've been warned
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Fuck . Only listened to about 3 seconds of the Guitar and 5 seconds of him singing . You Americans or Canadians listen to some cool stuff. Thanks LG


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 16, 2021)

Joint time


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

I smoked some of that bud. There are buds in there. wtf was I thinking. The mrs is the tester. She’s hammered and didn’t cawf cawf.
I was playing Pokémon go and I was harassed by the peen but I took him down.

I think I remember something about old weed makiioiing yoouuui slleeepy Amanda ittts truuuuue


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Nap time 
Maybe I’ll have a nice dream


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 16, 2021)

Where and how do you get music vids up . Bit fleetwood Mac be nice


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Where and how do you get music vids up . Bit fleetwood Mac be nice


It's not "Go your own way" but It's better than silence.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're in the top 5 of record dry winters, Sac should get almost 4" of rain this month, they have had .25". We have had a miracle march before, but it is unlikely.
> 
> View attachment 4798209


Mt Mansfield....the first graph is current snow depth. Red line is this season black line is average. We've been pretty damn dry too  








Mount Mansfield Snow Depth


Snow depth, forecast, temperature, and wind at the fabled stake on top of Mount Mansfield.




matthewparrilla.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

I woke 
I smoke
You’re readn 
And you’re thinkn 
#me too


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I woke
> I smoke
> You’re readn
> And you’re thinkn
> #me too


I wanna do it  





Gotta go check the fire


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

I’m making a chicken in the nuwave @Laughing Grass. You need one of these.
I made shrimp last night. Tossed it around in bacon grease a la @cannabineer with some minced garlic. I had some on mashed cauliflower. Winobarbie had pasta with her shrimp, so after I took mine out I tossed it all together in the pan with parm cheese. Yum. Shrimp is tolerated well. Big thumbs up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m making a chicken in the nuwave @Laughing Grass. You need one of these.
> I made shrimp last night. Tossed it around in bacon grease a la @cannabineer with some minced garlic. I had some on mashed cauliflower. Winobarbie had pasta with her shrimp, so after I took mine out I tossed it all together in the pan with parm cheese. Yum. Shrimp is tolerated well. Big thumbs up.


Ever poach shrimp? 10 minutes at 160 in beer (or vinegared water) and ohhh yeah.
Then a quick toss in the hot elixir of oink.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wanna do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA
Barbie said wtf is that? She’s watching football. She’s in love with Aaron Rogers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wanna do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit 















We can make sandwiches


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ever poach shrimp?


Didn't require a license where I caught them and there was no season.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Didn't require a license where I caught them and there was no season.


 right back at’cha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Chickun


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damnit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL if you're anything like me.....it will pop in your head at the most inappropriate times and if someone else is in the know you will know


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Good morning friends


----------



## solakani (Jan 17, 2021)

Northern Lights. Cured nicely now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Chickun View attachment 4798609


i need an air fryer that can fit a whole chicken. Looks delicious.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i need an air fryer that can fit a whole chicken. Looks delicious.


You gotta get a nuwave girlfriend. It was delish. So juicy


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

Morning


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i need an air fryer that can fit a whole chicken. Looks delicious.









This one does everything we need. Our oven gets very little action anymore.



https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-Omni-Plus-Toaster/dp/B07V3NM8QL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> This one does everything we need. Our oven gets very little action anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-Omni-Plus-Toaster/dp/B07V3NM8QL


I’ve got this one. It’s expandable. Brand new at a precovid garage sale for $10.
I want the nuwave wok.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Wait what happened to the lesbian?
Ok I’m high. I went to edit and deleted the post. Smoking some more so I’ll be ready for the west coast kids.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> This one does everything we need. Our oven gets very little action anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-Omni-Plus-Toaster/dp/B07V3NM8QL


I have this cheapo insignia fryer. https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/insignia-air-fryer-4-8l-5-1qt-stainless-steel-only-at-best-buy/13613463. It‘s big enough to fit two breasts at most. We mainly use it for chicken wings and home fries


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have this cheapo insignia fryer. https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/insignia-air-fryer-4-8l-5-1qt-stainless-steel-only-at-best-buy/13613463. It‘s big enough to fit two breasts at most. We mainly use it for chicken wings and home fries


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 17, 2021)

Great memes this morning.... I’d really like to check out that spot in Jamaica right now. Nice and slushy outside. Coffee and chronic time bless up everyone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4799175


I could probably fit four. 

I drove an hour to my parents place yesterday to pickup a pan of lamb moussaka that my mom made. Got home, stuck it in the oven and promptly forgot about It. still smells like we had a bonfire in here


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

So probably close to 15" yesterday and 4" overnight. The 4 is light though so that'll be easy. The heavy stuff yesterday took a big limb partially off a large apple tree.......just missed a jeep. Made a new friend with that little red squirrel I left it some bread and almonds. As I'm writing this at 10:10 power went out..,...let's see how long this takes...10 min not bad. 

Oh look it's snowing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could probably fit four.
> 
> I drove an hour to my parents place yesterday to pickup a pan of lamb moussaka that my mom made. Got home, stuck it in the oven and promptly forgot about It. still smells like we had a bonfire in here


Don’t tell her!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could probably fit four.
> 
> I drove an hour to my parents place yesterday to pickup a pan of lamb moussaka that my mom made. Got home, stuck it in the oven and promptly forgot about It. still smells like we had a bonfire in here


Did you set off the smoke alarm?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trimming....as soon as my helper gets here, and vaping some incredible oil!!
> 
> 
> Looking good!! I see fat buds coming your way!! Makes trimming almost fun! Almost, haha.


Thanks! Going by how tight the nodes are on the two smaller plants, I think they’re going to stack up nicely. They‘re probably not going to come close to filling the screen. I beat the hell out of them yesterday and could finally do a little tucking on the smaller ones. Crazy how they’ve already recovered this morning




I’ve barely made a dent in the “molasses“


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you set off the smoke alarm?


yes 



mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t tell her!


if I can get the pan clean she’ll never know


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> if I can get the pan clean she’ll never know


It happens


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 17, 2021)

Time for the wake and bake ! Happy Sunday y'all


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 17, 2021)

really diggin your set up ace... the monitor is classy


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 17, 2021)

Could use some wick for this phatty bowl of bubble, cheers


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i need an air fryer that can fit a whole chicken. Looks delicious.


I love my Ninja Foodi for that. I pressure cook it then finish browning and crisping in it's air fryer!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)

You guys should start a cooking thread


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> You guys should start a cooking thread


You mean US guys right? I saw that brisket and your inside expertise on carnitas!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Ninja Foodi for that. I pressure cook it then finish browning and crisping in it's air fryer!


when we bought thr air fryer I was under the impression everything cooked a lot faster than the the oven. never thought of using the pressure cooker. 

I was recently given one of these things. No manual and no idea how to use it lol. I think I need a vacuum sealer and a plastic container.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You mean US guys right? I saw that brisket and your inside expertise on carnitas!


Ya but nobody takes my threads seriously, if you started it, it would have a much better reputation


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> when we bought thr air fryer I was under the impression everything cooked a lot faster than the the oven. never thought of using the pressure cooker.
> 
> I was recently given one of these things. No manual and no idea how to use it lol. I think I need a vacuum sealer and a plastic container.
> 
> View attachment 4799323


Yup for sous vide you do! @cannabineer 's instant pot supposedly has a sous vide mode.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya but nobody takes my threads seriously, if you started it, it would have a much better reputation


You have not been following my internet rep!









Rollitup is rated "Bad" with 1.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Rollitup's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 35 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> You guys should start a cooking thread


Do you have any?





__





Share your recipes...


I know most of you seem to be great cooks. I’ve seen recipes here and there but I can’t find them later. We smoke weed, therefore we love to eat. Let the sharing begin.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you have any?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I just follow Claudia don't listen to her about all her weird Chile tho. Just double up on the NM Chile and use that, unless you like weird tasteing stuff. Fewer the ingredients the better stuff usually tastes imho


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You have not been following my internet rep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I seent that a couple times Abe or yessie, or mainliner or alienwidow, or other flat Earth thread guy that took the super creepy pictures of himself trying to look super cute. They all deserved it


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2021)

Good....afternoon!

OMG, I feel like a teenager. I slept til NOON! I haven't done that in a loooong time. I was up until 3 am last night though, so I kind of have an excuse.

Got up and got baked reading the paper, made bacon & eggs, and put a beef roast in the crockpot for dinner. 2 more girls need trimming this afternoon, and hoping I can put up new mylar on the walls with some help!! An extra set of hands helps for that stuff.

Never tried an air fryer OR a pressure cooker, but I probably need an air fryer...I still fry my pork chops in oil in a frying pan, old school style. Maybe that why I have this extra 20 pounds!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2021)

Watched the great escape till 12:30, woke up @3, burnt the bacon, ground up coffee and put it all in my coffee filter (6 cups worth)
fell back asleep around 6 till 12:30
Afternoon wake and bake on.
The g/f has one of those noisy dry fryers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Took a nap.


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Watched the great escape till 12:30, woke up @3, burnt *the bacon, ground up coffee and put it all in my coffee filter* (6 cups worth)
> fell back asleep around 6 till 12:30
> Afternoon wake and bake on.
> The g/f has one of those noisy dry fryers.


*Bacon Coffee is Real and Strange*


To say there has been a bit of a bacon resurgence in the past decade would be a supreme understatement. Everywhere you look there are new bacon products and new way to consume everyone's favorite slabs of pork meat. Have we gone too far though? Before you answer, let me present some new evidence. That's right. Bacon coffee is here. 








Bacon Coffee is Real and Strange


Bacon Coffee is Real and Strange from Cooking Channel




www.cookingchanneltv.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

Bacon Scented Underwear for Men | L & L Specilty Food


Lovers of naughty bits and breakfast rejoice - introducing Bacon Scented Underwear! Marrying the ultimate in comfort and cured meat, J&D's Bacon Scented Underwear represents the gold standard of meat-scented luxury undergarments. It's like a hot frying pan in your pants. Science tells us that...




www.baconsalt.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Took a nap. View attachment 4799527


Cool pic!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2021)

Got my bake on. I'll wake later.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Did you go dog walkin this morning? Can you turn up the heat please?!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you go dog walkin this morning? Can you turn up the heat please?!!!
> 
> View attachment 4799970


Yea... I did get one day off on the weekend. I should've got a cat.

It's 28° here this morning, I can't complain. How cold is it there?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

I can use this today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can use this today!


You finished digging out?


----------



## solakani (Jan 18, 2021)

BlackBerry Kush to chase the Monday Blues away


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

The ocean spray dude is going to be part of Joe's virtual parade. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFkxv93JvR5/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea... I did get one day off on the weekend. I should've got a cat.
> 
> It's 28° here this morning, I can't complain. How cold is it there?


Fiddy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You finished digging out?


Yeah, Saturday was rough...pretty heavy. Yesterday was easy and light like the type of snow we usually get. Another 2" last night. 

Yesterday I built a 3' quarter pipe to teach the kids how to drop-in. Did a bunch of sledding too.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 18, 2021)

Happy Monday everyone!! Lets get through today, find peace


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fiddy


Sold! I ready to jet the [email protected] outa here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sold! I ready to jet the [email protected] outa here.


Come on then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, Saturday was rough...pretty heavy. Yesterday was easy and light like the type of snow we usually get. Another 2" last night.
> 
> Yesterday I built a 3' quarter pipe to teach the kids how to drop-in. Did a bunch of sledding too.


Funny we didn't get a drop over the weekend. 

Dropping in on snowboards or skis?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Come on then.


I was checking online. We're allowed to travel now... most of our federal politicians left the country over the holidays, while telling us to shelter in place.  Just have to have a negative test 72 hours prior to your flight and follow whatever quarantine rules at your destination.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Funny we didn't get a drop over the weekend.
> 
> Dropping in on snowboards or skis?


Skis. She tried snowboarding last February and likes it but loves to ski. And he's never been on either and I only have skis his size....no board yet.....but all he talks about is snowboarding. 

I'm going old school and rocking the Snurfer


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was checking online. We're allowed to travel now... most of our federal politicians left the country over the holidays, while telling us to shelter in place.  Just have to have a negative test 72 hours prior to your flight and follow whatever quarantine rules at your destination.


What about returning? I believe there are still folks who were on cruise ships almost a year ago that still haven't been allowed to debark


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was checking online. We're allowed to travel now... most of our federal politicians left the country over the holidays, while telling us to shelter in place.  Just have to have a negative test 72 hours prior to your flight and follow whatever quarantine rules at your destination.


It’s floriduh. No rules.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2021)

damnit....no shorts and flip flops today.....

welp 47F this morning and a dense fog, looks of it we got rain coming in for the next couple of days, cool we can use all we can get to get out of this drought crap....high lower 70's

coffee is ready to rock for those who need a refill.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What about returning? I believe there are still folks who were on cruise ships almost a year ago that still haven't been allowed to debark


I think you have to quarantine for two weeks on your return. I'm just day dreaming, I'm afraid to use transit, no way I'd get on an airplane. 



DarkWeb said:


> Skis. She tried snowboarding last February and likes it but loves to ski. And he's never been on either and I only have skis his size....no board yet.....but all he talks about is snowboarding.
> 
> I'm going old school and rocking the Snurfer


how old are your kids? Sorry I don't remember if you said in the past.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Skis. She tried snowboarding last February and likes it but loves to ski. And he's never been on either and I only have skis his size....no board yet.....but all he talks about is snowboarding.
> 
> I'm going old school and rocking the Snurfer


Sounds like fun, except the cold part!
When I was in the poconos we went tubing. That was a blast. But it was a nice short ride and alcohol was waiting at the bottom.
I lived here for awhile when I worked for Sanofi. Love the night view of the slopes which I could see from my room and the jacuzzi 




__





Photo Gallery | Chateau Resort and Conference Center


Take in the beauty of the Pocono Mountains through photos of the indoor and outdoor settings at Chateau Resort and Conference Center




www.chateauresort.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s floriduh. No rules.


Nothing eh? Even Canadian cooties from a hotspot?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damnit....no shorts and flip flops today.....
> 
> welp 47F this morning and a dense fog, looks of it we got rain coming in for the next couple of days, cool we can use all we can get to get out of this drought crap....high lower 70's
> 
> coffee is ready to rock for those who need a refill.....


shorts and rubber boots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> shorts and rubber boots.


that could play out.....but during the week while working it's jeans and boots....weekends shorts and flip flops or house shoes for the win as long as the weather holds....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

AMBUSH Zip Tie Bracelet - Farfetch


Shop AMBUSH zip tie bracelet




www.farfetch.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> shorts and rubber boots.


Obviously you have been to Florida already.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> AMBUSH Zip Tie Bracelet - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop AMBUSH zip tie bracelet
> ...


People will buy anything!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> AMBUSH Zip Tie Bracelet - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop AMBUSH zip tie bracelet
> ...


Is that a joke? $750? I mean, what?!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> People with buy anything!


I got you one


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2021)

Brownsville...80F today...isn't that a bitch.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Cost me 30 cent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that a joke? $750? I mean, what?!


Fo real!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fo real!


Nooo? What $? Should that be pesos or something like that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Everyone gets one on me, if it’s rubles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nooo? What $? Should that be pesos or something like that?


It's made of brass. You can get a gold one for $905









AMBUSH SSS Zip Tie Bracelet - Farfetch


Shop AMBUSH SSS Zip Tie bracelet




www.farfetch.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's made of brass. You can get a gold one for $905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4800077


The capitol insurrectionists weren't carrying zipties... they were just fashionable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The capitol insurrectionists weren't carrying zipties... they were just fashionable.


They were you mean.
I’d rather have one to help fight the bad guy. Like a double zip tie made like  to slap on their wrists. Now I’d buy that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Who’s the metal fabricator here?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who’s the metal fabricator here?


I'm not sure. This is the designer






Ambush | Official Online Store


Ambush creates genre-defying, innovative jewelry in thematic collections, made in Japan.




www.ambushdesign.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure. This is the designer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean does anyone here fabricate metal for some of ideas.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure. This is the designer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need to be fired.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2021)

Coffee....yum! Doctor just called to confirm my appt for tomorrow...Getting a cortisone injection in my right shoulder....Oh I bet that will hurt! I've had them in my hips and lower spine before...they all hurt like hell. Hopefully it helps!

Never did get any more trimming done yesterday...Maybe today!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Coffee....yum! Doctor just called to confirm my appt for tomorrow...Getting a cortisone injection in my right shoulder....Oh I bet that will hurt! I've had them in my hips and lower spine before...they all hurt like hell. Hopefully it helps!
> 
> Never did get any more trimming done yesterday...Maybe today!


Thumb is the worst. Had them in hip, back, knees and thumb. Good luck, hope it helps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

Last night I read that we're all five minutes from death. It just resets every time we take a breath. Still thinking about that today 


mysunnyboy said:


> They need to be fired.


They also have ziptie rings lol. I wouldn't say no to the multi layer ring. 









MULTI LAYER RING 2 | Ambush


Shop MULTI LAYER RING 2 at the official Ambush online store. Gold-tone silver 2 multi-layer ring from AMBUSH featuring stackable band, textured finish and vintage-style band.. Make use of international shipping.




www.ambushdesign.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I mean does anyone here fabricate metal for some of ideas.


Raises hand


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Raises hand


Niiice, I’ll email you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

@mysunnyboy 



https://www.jeulia.com/media/catalog/product/cache/f8d407e5a8b3027ad7f16791d835e96a/5/f/5fa8bff27e84cjpg.jpg









Just have to have a real stone installed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Love


The dragon is made of glass. I'd probably break the wings off in a week.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super cute, my daughter and I love toothless and dragon riders in general ... also unicorns, rainbows, cute animals etc

good morning everyone, late to w n b party, was up late finishing a run of bubble, woke up to find out no Roasted coffee left... so I just fried up a batch, Peter tosh in the, gunna roll up some dosido I need to finish trimming. Or maybe some super silver ... hard decisions


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

@DarkWeb ding


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The dragon is made of glass. I'd probably break the wings off in a week.


I’d have a dolphin


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> super cute, my daughter and I love toothless and dragon riders in general ... also unicorns, rainbows, cute animals etc
> 
> good morning everyone, late to w n b party, was up late finishing a run of bubble, woke up to find out no Roasted coffee left... so I just fried up a batch, Peter tosh in the, gunna roll up some dosido I need to finish trimming. Or maybe some super silver ... hard decisions


Dosido


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m up View attachment 4799963


really love the Scooby memes, I showed my daughter Scooby on Halloween this year for the first time, we’ve pretty much gone through all the different versions since the 70s... in the mid 80s there was “a pup named Scooby doo”...all the mystery gang are children and Scooby is a puppy, some of the characters include Scooby and shaggies parents (shaggys dad is hilarious) ...anyways Scooby doo rant over, Scooby thread perhaps?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> really love the Scooby memes, I showed my daughter Scooby on Halloween this year for the first time, we’ve pretty much gone through all the different versions since the 70s... in the mid 80s there was “a pup named Scooby doo”...all the mystery gang are children and Scooby is a puppy, some of the characters include Scooby and shaggies parents (shaggys dad is hilarious) ...anyways Scooby doo rant over, Scooby thread perhaps?


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2021)

Ruh roh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> really love the Scooby memes, I showed my daughter Scooby on Halloween this year for the first time, we’ve pretty much gone through all the different versions since the 70s... in the mid 80s there was “a pup named Scooby doo”...all the mystery gang are children and Scooby is a puppy, some of the characters include Scooby and shaggies parents (shaggys dad is hilarious) ...anyways Scooby doo rant over, Scooby thread perhaps?


Scrappy doo sucked


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Scrappy doo sucked


totally.... my 4 four year completely agrees with that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d have a dolphin


They have a dolphin ring. I'm not in love with it tho. 









Check this out from jeulia! Jeulia Dolphin Shape Sterling Silver Ring


I found this beautiful item - Jeulia Dolphin Shape Sterling Silver Ring from Jeulia.com, they offer premium quality jewelry at affordable price. Like it?




www.jeulia.com





I gotta stop looking at stuff I can't buy lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have a dolphin ring. I'm not in love with it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I mean a little dolphin instead of a dragon.
That ring is a no.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

Coffee is done, freshly roasted eithiopian benga’s, decided to roll up a forbidden candy nug I had laying around, it’s a zkittles magnum opus cross that tastes like the dankest grapefruit candy... mixed with some Dosido per mysunnys suggestion .... taste is phenomenal candy grapefruit and minty og, it’s a beautiful life, thank you all for being you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Coffee is done, freshly roasted eithiopian benga’s, decided to roll up a forbidden candy nug I had laying around, it’s a zkittles magnum opus cross that tastes like the dankest grapefruit candy... mixed with some Dosido per mysunnys suggestion .... taste is phenomenal candy grapefruit and minty og, it’s a beautiful life, thank you all for being you.


I love you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I mean a little dolphin instead of a dragon.
> That ring is a no.


lol a little too gaudy? I bet there's a few 75 year olds in Florida rocking it now.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you


the beginning of a wonderful friendship ... I’m in awe of all the killer Scooby content...


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a little too gaudy? I bet there's a few 75 year olds in Florida rocking it now.


If you look at it mathematically... odds are there’s a few 75 year Floridians doing just about everything... like infinite monkeys on typewriters


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a little too gaudy? I bet there's a few 75 year olds in Florida rocking it now.


HA
I’m gonna rock one of these. I like the one would you can put your pipe in.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> If you look at it mathematically... odds are there’s a few 75 year Floridians doing just about everything... like infinite monkeys on typewriters


And they do it while driving in front of me in traffic!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> And they do it while driving in front of me in traffic!


Those typewriting monkeys are terrible drivers...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Say Goodbye to Your Childhood: Why Shaggy from Scooby-Doo Is a Stoner Here’s Proof That Shaggy from Scooby-Doo Is a Stoner


Most Generation X’s and millennials will remember Scooby-Doo and the Gang as part of their childhood. However, a fan theory that’s been circulating the internet claims that one of its characters, Shaggy, may not be as innocent as you once thought. And we have proof.




www.popartmachine.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2021)

Coffee and rings and joints good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2021)

Odin wants to know how you got his picture lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> HA
> I’m gonna rock one of these. I like the one would you can put your pipe in.View attachment 4800158View attachment 4800159View attachment 4800160


Can you have the nude one with a pipe?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin wants to know how you got his picture lol


I want to know why his eyes are so red!

Reminds me of the time my buddy’s dog “cleaned up” the floor where some medicated olive oil or butter had dripped on the floor. Apparently the vets in norcal are accustomed to this and have a standardized few questions including, “is the dogs head wobbling?”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2021)

3 pictures up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> I want to know why his eyes are so red!
> 
> Reminds me of the time my buddy’s dog “cleaned up” the floor where some medicated olive oil or butter had dripped on the floor. Apparently the vets in norcal are accustomed to this and have a standardized few questions including, “is the dogs head wobbling?”


What about my stoner cat? As soon as you fire anything up she’s right in your face.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What about my stoner cat? As soon as you fire anything up she’s right in your face.View attachment 4800189


I used to have a cat like that. When I would fire up a bowl in the bong, he came running.

It was always funny to smoke outside at like 2am when it was super quiet...I’d hit the bong, and you could listen carefully and hear my cat galloping over from wherever he was on the property to get a hit. Then he’d sit and wait till you exhaled, and he’d walk through the cloud holding his nose up sniffing the air. 

Every time. 

I miss that cat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What about my stoner cat? As soon as you fire anything up she’s right in your face.View attachment 4800189


she's trippin' balls on your meds


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

I should follow up that he was totally fine after a few hour drive and took a #2 and bolted around as usual, like a ship coming out of the fog

my first born is a almost 10 year old shepherd husky timber mix I’ve had from pup. Aside from occasionally being in a cloudy space, she isn’t particularly fond of canna products, cbd treats included... My friends’ dog however, when I caught him licking the oil on the floor I said something quick to his owner who responded, “he knows what he’s doing”... maybe some lapses in reason there, probably.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

That hilarious, i met a cat like that once it always came and walked through the exhales during sessions. What was really bizarre that the same owner had a parakeet that would do the same thing but just take one small hit by running really briefly through a cloud, and then would play attack people’s toes. Definitely a lightweight


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> I should follow up that he was totally fine after a few hour drive and took a #2 and bolted around as usual, like a ship coming out of the fog
> 
> my first born is a almost 10 year old shepherd husky timber mix I’ve had from pup. Aside from occasionally being in a cloudy space, she isn’t particularly fond of canna products, cbd treats included... My friends’ dog however, when I caught him licking the oil on the floor I said something quick to his owner who responded, “he knows what he’s doing”... maybe some lapses in reason there, probably.


She’s the only one who enjoys attitude adjustment hour. She acts fine, you’d never know.
The dog liked gumminess that dropped on my shoe one time making gummies. She just slept on the couch, as normal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

I had a rottweiler that would be pissed if you didn't bring him for a smoke.


----------



## solakani (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Get up get up
Got a new down stem
Got a new bowl
Pack that bitch up
Fire in the hole


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Saw this one yesterday. Couldn’t buy it because she was with me. I’m so bad. I went into the head shop to buy a down stem and bought a bowl too.










Cheech Purple Glycerin Rig 8inch - Sooner Distributors


Cheech 8in Purple Glycerin Rig




soonerdistributors.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again f*ck it's cold 20 degrees


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

stuner world said:


> let us wake and bake. you can try stunersworld.com


What’s that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Got pineapple upside down cake crumble yesterday too. Errrmagawd it’s good.
If I have to travel to the pain dr every month, then I should hit the dispensary down there, right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2021)

Thought that was the pain Doctor


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

stuner world said:


> A good site


For stunners? @Laughing Grass and I are stunning. @curious2garden is gorgeous and that encompasses stunning right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

stuner world said:


> yeah


I’m sorry, I’m dabbing atm. What is a stunner?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

stuner world said:


> yeah


@Smoker2 is angry at you. Why you mad smoker, do we have an ingenious person posting?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve gotta go to the dentist this morning. I feel all dentists are Orin Scrivello, DDS, inside.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

stuner world said:


> chill bro


Are you talking to me? If you are you should stfu.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

is it hump day yet?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it hump day yet?


I had to think but no.
Whatcha upto


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2021)

Got some food for my new run I'm stoked right now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had to think but no.
> Whatcha upto


Bummer. Not much today, I'm already bored out of my mind and I've only been up for two and a half hours lol. They're saying that the lockdown won't end until we have less than 1,000 cases per day. It's gonna be a long winter. 

Any exciting plans besides the dentist? I'll live vicariously through you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got some food for my new run I'm stoked right now View attachment 4800943


Get the markers out and start colouring.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2021)

I had the same thought volcanic ash also


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. Not much today, I'm already bored out of my mind and I've only been up for two and a half hours lol. They're saying that the lockdown won't end until we have less than 1,000 cases per day. It's gonna be a long winter.
> 
> Any exciting plans besides the dentist? I'll live vicariously through you.


I gotta clean out the nursery. I’m going to guarantee new babies grow to become healthy, caring adult women, who’ll contribute to the household mightily


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2021)

stuner world said:


> let us wake and bake. you can try stunersworld.com


Reported

SH420


----------



## solakani (Jan 19, 2021)

Zombie Kush back in the mix.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Reported
> 
> SH420


Beat you na naaaaa


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I gotta clean out the nursery. I’m going to guarantee new babies grow to become healthy, caring adult women, who’ll contribute to the household mightily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny how cleaning the house is a chore but cleaning your garden is relaxing. Your GG#4 seeds should be arriving today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Beat you na naaaaa


But did you beat me?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I certainly wish I had your beautiful setup. So clean. And you grow tight buds dude. PostPandemic you can help me when you come. I should be feeling a lot better by then.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> funny how cleaning the house is a chore but cleaning your garden is relaxing. Your GG#4 seeds should be arriving today.


Preach girlfriend 
I gave @DarkWeb some kitchen ideas for tidy ness. I’m sure he thinks I’m nuts. 

I loved him


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Preach girlfriend
> I gave @DarkWeb some kitchen ideas for tidy ness. I’m sure he thinks I’m nuts.
> 
> I loved him


LOL it's why we get along


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it's why we get along


he he he

This you?










24 Things Only People Who’ve Tried to Ride Stoned Will Understand - Mpora


If you've ever been high while you're up high, you'll know...




mpora.com


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 19, 2021)

Never got to responding yesterday, what an awesome stoner cat. They’re all probably seeing ghosts and crazy stuff that’s why so many are spazzes, yours is just like, its chill. 
Fell asleep last night trimming waiting for my freeze dryer to finish, now sampling the goods with magnum opus flower.... mixed batch outdoor trim run but still pretty good. The magnum opus is phenomenal as usual. Super stoked to see scoobs has become integral in so many wonderful lives. Sorry if sound like I’m super stunned. I am


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Never got to responding yesterday, what an awesome stoner cat. They’re all probably seeing ghosts and crazy stuff that’s why so many are spazzes, yours is just like, its chill.
> Fell asleep last night trimming waiting for my freeze dryer to finish, now sampling the goods with magnum opus flower.... mixed batch outdoor trim run but still pretty good. The magnum opus is phenomenal as usual. Super stoked to see scoobs has become integral in so many wonderful lives. Sorry if sound like I’m super stunned. I am


Funny you say that. Angel sees ghosts.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Beat you na naaaaa


The other day we were talking about new bongs. I started using the fish bong. I'm starting to like it a little more than I realized. I might use this one for a few more months before I get something new.



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass I certainly wish I had your beautiful setup. So clean. And you grow tight buds dude. PostPandemic you can help me when you come. I should be feeling a lot better by then.


I'd love to help! I'm still thinking about your idea to lift my screen like a draw bridge when not in use. I found some really cheap servo motors on alibaba that can lift it and I can print all the other parts I need. The only thing that still escapes me is how to keep the plants from pushing up on it, I need something stronger than gravity to keep it in place. I want something elegant, I know I could make a wedge or something that I manually install but who wants that? 

I'm completely out of the chocolate mint now, I still have lots of the gorilla zkittlelez and the weak ass northern lights. I was a bit worried that I was going to be stuck smoking the norther lights while I wait for this one but I think I'll make it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> The other day we were talking about new bongs. I started using the fish bong. I'm starting to like it a little more than I realized. I might use this one for a few more months before I get something new.
> 
> View attachment 4800981
> 
> SH420


how big is your bong collection?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> he he he
> 
> This you?
> View attachment 4800955
> ...


LOL in many ways


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd love to help! I'm still thinking about your idea to lift my screen like a draw bridge when not in use. I found some really cheap servo motors on alibaba that can lift it and I can print all the other parts I need. The only thing that still escapes me is how to keep the plants from pushing up on it, I need something stronger than gravity to keep it in place. I want something elegant, I know I could make a wedge or something that I manually install but who wants that?
> 
> I'm completely out of the chocolate mint now, I still have lots of the gorilla zkittlelez and the weak ass northern lights. I was a bit worried that I was going to be stuck smoking the norther lights while I wait for this one but I think I'll make it.


Eye hooks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL in many ways


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how big is your bong collection?


I only have 9? I think? Maybe 10.

This one is my special one, i rarely use


SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Eye hooks?


That would work. I was thinking something with a toggle switch where I flip it one way and it lifts the screen and drops it when I flip it the other way. Another servo that pulls down? 

That's probably what's wrong with my life, I like to overcomplicate things lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I *only* have 9? I think? Maybe 10.
> 
> This one is my special one, i rarely use
> View attachment 4801009
> ...


That's pretty, must be a pain in the ass to clean.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>







Can't find just the vid but this is some funny shit!
https://www.powder.com/videos/powder-tv/dirty-jokes-chairlifts/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty, must be a pain in the ass to clean.


Not really that hard to clean. I use salt, alcohol and Randy's glass cleaner. Works awesome. 
I have a feeling cleaning the fish bong is going to be a nightmare. 

I thought this one would suck to clean but it's not too bad 


SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup for sous vide you do! @cannabineer 's instant pot supposedly has a sous vide mode.


I did some more reading about using a sous vide and I think I want to try this. I have an indoor grill but it doesn't have the power to cook anything thicker than a fast fry steak. Gonna make steak fajitas!. No restaurant, no problem. I had a $100 amazon card and didn't know what to buy with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did some more reading about using a sous vide and I think I want to try this. I have an indoor grill but it doesn't have the power to cook anything thicker than a fast fry steak. Gonna make steak fajitas!. No restaurant, no problem. I had a $100 amazon card and didn't know what to buy with it.
> 
> View attachment 4801015


That's something I'd like to get also. You're gonna like that vac sealer too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not really that hard to clean. I use salt, alcohol and Randy's glass cleaner. Works awesome.
> I have a feeling cleaning the fish bong is going to be a nightmare.
> 
> I thought this one would suck to clean but it's not too bad
> ...


Does the missus smoke up with you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's something I'd like to get also. You're gonna like that vac sealer too.


I was thinking that too. No more jars! Just seal all my weed into seven gram packages.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does the missus smoke up with you?


She does. She has her own piece that she uses. 
She was using this one, but it broke recently 


So she's using a backup for now. Similar to the one pictured 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> She does. She has her own piece that she uses.
> She was using this one, but it broke recently
> View attachment 4801021
> 
> ...


You don't see many couples where both smoke. I think I know one other IRL.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> For stunners? @Laughing Grass and I are stunning. @curious2garden is gorgeous and that encompasses stunning right?


Don't forget (power out @4:59) about @sunni


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't see many couples where both smoke. I think I know one other IRL.


 We should start a trend!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> We should start a trend!


does your SO smoke too?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 19, 2021)

That’s pretty much my dating criteria and thanks for the vac sealer idea, mine recently broke, I think it’s cheaper but I’m not sure about the value of Canadian vs us right now


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd love to help! I'm still thinking about your idea to lift my screen like a draw bridge when not in use. I found some really cheap servo motors on alibaba that can lift it and I can print all the other parts I need. The only thing that still escapes me is how to keep the plants from pushing up on it, I need something stronger than gravity to keep it in place. I want something elegant, I know I could make a wedge or something that I manually install but who wants that?
> 
> I'm completely out of the chocolate mint now, I still have lots of the gorilla zkittlelez and the weak ass northern lights. I was a bit worried that I was going to be stuck smoking the norther lights while I wait for this one but I think I'll make it.


You missed your calling; you're an unfullfilled mechanical engineer


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did some more reading about using a sous vide and I think I want to try this. I have an indoor grill but it doesn't have the power to cook anything thicker than a fast fry steak. Gonna make steak fajitas!. No restaurant, no problem. I had a $100 amazon card and didn't know what to buy with it.
> 
> View attachment 4801015


Sweet then hit it with the grill for marks and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

It’s 57° and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's something I'd like to get also. You're gonna like that vac sealer too.


I love my vac sealer! Pot never shipped so easily ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s 57° and not a cloud in the sky.


It's cold, windy and spitting rain. But the last few days were glorious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2021)

what tha shit is this wet stuff coming down and that I haven't seen in a while.....oh it's rain...woohoo.....bout time..

morning everyone......

coffee is up and it hot......you know where everything is...

think i'll have a little tomatoes before I head to the taco stand......thinkin barbacoa today.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what tha shit is this wet stuff coming down and that I haven't seen in a while.....oh it's rain...woohoo.....bout time..
> 
> morning everyone......
> 
> ...


Had to look up barbacoa...........oh my, now I'm hungry.......and it's taco Tuesday!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Had to look up barbacoa...........oh my, now I'm hungry.......and it's taco Tuesday!


yeah they're yummy, little onion and some cilantro for the win...that will help the hangover....


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 19, 2021)

Well my friend stopped in for coffee and now his van is stuck in the ice bank so I’m off to pick axe an ice wall, have a great one friends stay Irie


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup for sous vide you do! @cannabineer 's instant pot supposedly has a sous vide mode.


It does! I made a lovely rib steak in 2 hours at 133 degrees temp setting.

The 48-hour rib roast wasn’t as good. It produced 12 fluid oz of a dark red liquid that took some of the flavor with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> That’s pretty much my dating criteria and thanks for the vac sealer idea, mine recently broke, I think it’s cheaper but I’m not sure about the value of Canadian vs us right now


everything is more expensive in Canada.




Singlemalt said:


> You missed your calling; you're an unfullfilled mechanical engineer


I applied for a bunch of grants and bursaries at UofT last week. They have several online ME undergraduate courses starting in April that I’m interested in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my vac sealer! Pot never shipped so easily ;D


never thought of that. I sent two packages across the border last year. One hidden really well and one stuffed in a Microsoft office box. The one that was hidden really well didn’t make it while the one the office box did.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never thought of that. I sent two packages across the border last year. One hidden really well and one stuffed in a Microsoft office box. The one that was hidden really well didn’t make it while the one the office box did.


International drug trafficking, eh? Nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never thought of that. I sent two packages across the border last year. One hidden really well and one stuffed in a Microsoft office box. The one that was hidden really well didn’t make it while the one the office box did.


I had a similar problem last year with seeds. This year they are going UPS in an idea another friend gave me.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It does! I made a lovely rib steak in 2 hours at 133 degrees temp setting.
> 
> The 48-hour rib roast wasn’t as good. It produced 12 fluid oz of a dark red liquid that took some of the flavor with it.











Instant Pot Beef Bourguignon


Beef Bourguignon in the Instant Pot has never been quicker or more tasty! All done in an hour with rich gravy and tender beef and veggies.




www.sweetteaandthyme.com





That's my favorite insta recipe so far. I used a 3 dollar Merlot and it was tiddys. The wine selection has a huge impact on the flavor, be careful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> International drug trafficking, eh? Nice!


lol It was a gift of less than 30 grams, perfectly legal to send in Canada through the mail. Not so much in the destination country, but my hands are clean. 



curious2garden said:


> I had a similar problem last year with seeds. This year they are going UPS in an idea another friend gave me.


First one I sent that didn't arrive went via Canada Post/USPS, second one that made it went UPS. Go figure. I sent some seeds last week by Canada Post/USPS fingers crossed that they make it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol It was a gift of less than 30 grams, perfectly legal to send in Canada through the mail. Not so much in the destination country, but my hands are clean.
> 
> 
> 
> First one I sent that didn't arrive went via Canada Post/USPS, second one that made it went UPS. Go figure. I sent some seeds last week by Canada Post/USPS fingers crossed that they make it.


Yesterday was a federal holiday here, may be pushed back a day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yesterday was a federal holiday here, may be pushed back a day.


Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

Your pearly whites feeling all nice 'n clean?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I mean a little dolphin instead of a dragon.
> That ring is a no.


Not a dolphin...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not a dolphin...


Ooh that promises pokemony matrimony

Anyone else think Pikachu could have had these parents?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ooh that promises pokemony matrimony
> 
> Anyone else think Pikachu could have had these parents?
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4801266


“Oh bother” is such a lovely stand-in for
“Oh blood-spattered crotch pustule thorn-fuck venereal wasting-sores goddamn cunt-penis diapercrap bitchdrip”

But we all know where the real is.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does your SO smoke too?


Does she? Oh man she's the best, she grows, trims, package, thinks things thru, smells good even when she thinks she stinks,
She can make you feel guilty with an eyebrow and one day we will meet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Does she? Oh man she's the best, she grows, trims, package, thinks things thru, smells good even when she thinks she stinks,
> She can make you feel guilty with an eyebrow and one day we will meet.


Say hey to ____ for me


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Say hey to ____ for me


she hears you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> she hears you.


Buenos Dias _____


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Buenos Dias _____


"you short Canadian fantasy" would be the correct response.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> "you short Canadian fantasy" would be the correct response.


She has seen me in my sky-blocking unfurled splendor. I am vaguely insulted.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> She has seen me in my sky-blocking unfurled splendor. I am vaguely insulted.


and she's flattered.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “Oh bother” is such a lovely stand-in for
> “Oh blood-spattered crotch pustule thorn-fuck venereal wasting-sores goddamn cunt-penis diapercrap bitchdrip”
> 
> But we all know where the real is.


kinda like the Southern "Bless their heart"



Grandpapy said:


> Does she? Oh man she's the best, she grows, trims, package, thinks things thru, smells good even when she thinks she stinks,
> She can make you feel guilty with an eyebrow and one day we will meet.


Sounds awesome, I need a chick who's willing to trim.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda like the Southern "Bless their heart"


Correctly deployed, “that’s nice, dear” is a strategic weapon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda like the Southern "Bless their heart"
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome, I need a chick who's willing to trim.


I can help. How do you smell? Do you have candle named after yourself? 
I know this person...It just might work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I can help. How do you smell? Do you have candle named after yourself?
> I know this person...It just might work.



With my nose


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I can help. How do you smell? Do you have candle named after yourself?
> I know this person...It just might work.


Hello, Dali!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day. It's 20° this morning  I was getting used to the balmy winter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once it is always a good morning when 4 out of 5 seeds breaking ground


----------



## solakani (Jan 20, 2021)

GG#4. Gonna pump her up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning. Beautiful feathery flakes float gracefully to rest.........it's snowing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

GOOD MORNING, BEST ONE IN 4 YEARS!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> GOOD MORNING, BEST ONE IN 4 YEARS!!!!


Welcome back America. 

How'd your dentist appointment go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. Beautiful feathery flakes float gracefully to rest.........it's snowing


You make winter sound nice... I'm not fooled.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Welcome back America.
> 
> How'd your dentist appointment go


Terrific, just the first of the year thing, eye dr today, need some new peepers.





WHAT A GLORIOUS DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Terrific, just the first of the year thing, eye dr today, need some new peepers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been to the dentist for almost a year  Never had a cavity so I'm gonna wing it until covid is over.

Are you watching the Inauguration? The Foo Fighters are performing, wonder if they play Shame


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You make winter sound nice... I'm not fooled.


It can be a love hate sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It can be a love hate sometimes


love to hate it. I can't complain too much we still don't have any snow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't been to the dentist for almost a year  Never had a cavity so I'm gonna wing it until covid is over.
> 
> Are you watching the Inauguration? The Foo Fighters are performing, wonder if they play Shame


Heck yeah! I just watched him fly off. bbbbbb bye


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Heck yeah! I just watched him fly off. bbbbbb bye


How far are you from Palm Beach? I fear you aren't rid of him for the foreseeable future ;(


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How far are you from Palm Beach? I fear you aren't rid of him for the foreseeable future ;(


I used to live about 2 miles from marapuko. Glad to be a few hours away now.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2021)

Feeling a little less pain in the shoulder today...Yeah!! Hopefully I didn't burn a hole in my gut with all the Advil!! And hopefully the steroid helps more in the days to come!! 

Lots of projects to do today, and it is coooold. 15F with the wind chill. But the sun is shining!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2021)

Glad to here you are feeling better


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Rise and grind, smoke em if you got em. Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning 

It's a cool and rainy 42F this morning.....not supposed to be out of the mid 50's and more yes you guessed it....rain.....it's ok we need it down this direction....

Coffee is hot and fresh for those who need a warm up....

Little tomatoes, watch asshat leave.........taco time....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2021)

got mine


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning everyone, nice and brisk here, gotta make some quick moves this morning so keepin it brief with some recycled coffee grinds and a j of the forbidden candy... have a glorious day my friends


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 20, 2021)

kinda messed up but funny lol


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 20, 2021)

Add a quick cannon of limepop x skyjaro to that previous comment


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Everyday , til I kick it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

anyone know what causes this or how to fix it? @mysunnyboy can't get on RIU... she was able to log on this morning.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> anyone know what causes this or how to fix it? @mysunnyboy can't get on RIU... she was able to log on this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4802057


@sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2021)

clear your cache, history and cookies


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Trying my post again pic didn't work last time. Not my pic but thought it was worth sharing.


It worked.
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Well that was weird. I didn’t do anything to fix it either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

sunni said:


> clear your cache, history and cookies


thank you she's trying it now.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trying my post again pic didn't work last time. Not my pic but thought it was worth sharing.
> View attachment 4802061
> 
> It worked.
> SH420


I don't really know how I feel about that.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 20, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I don't really know how I feel about that.


My lady said that is a waste of smoke lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You make winter sound nice... I'm not fooled.


Barest winter breeze
Makes snowflakes dance before me
Shit; it’s fucking cold.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> My lady said that is a waste of smoke lol


Noooo no no


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Barest winter breeze
> Makes snowflakes dance before me
> Shit; it’s fucking cold.


I suck at haikus


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

Before 

After


My back hurts


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Barest winter breeze
> Makes snowflakes dance before me
> Shit; it’s fucking cold.


Cold winter moonlight 
Old man shovels his driveway 
Death is the escape


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Before
> View attachment 4802556
> After
> View attachment 4802558
> ...


Wow, that is a haircut!! Are you going to chop them all like that or is it it an experiment? I never defoliate like that , only lower stuff, but I know a lot of people do.

It would be a great experiment to leave one with it's fan leaves, and one heavily defoliated.

Have you done this before...or were you just really angry and took it out on the poor plant?? Just kidding/picking!  It's certainly got ventilation!! I bet it looks totally different in a day or 2.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Good morning everyone 


In case you missed it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh yeah, the mrs said who are the foo fighters. I reached over and slapped her old ass upside the head


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning.....I'm not really up....so don't tell anyone okay


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.....I'm not really up....so don't try anyone okay


Ok shhhhhhh here’s your tea.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> In case you missed it


Love Dave Grohl. He's been doing a lot of cool stuff with first responders and kids online during covid


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, that is a haircut!! Are you going to chop them all like that or is it it an experiment? I never defoliate like that , only lower stuff, but I know a lot of people do.
> 
> It would be a great experiment to leave one with it's fan leaves, and one heavily defoliated.
> 
> Have you done this before...or were you just really angry and took it out on the poor plant?? Just kidding/picking!  It's certainly got ventilation!! I bet it looks totally different in a day or 2.


Yea it's an experiment... lol I have no Idea what the hell I'm doing  The tops were about 5"above the screen since their last session on Saturday. When I tuck it I remove everything that's now under the screen. The other two aren't being defoliated to this level because they're just not growing at the same rate as the one in the middle. I haven't done it to this level before, but I always end up with a massive amount of larf at the screen level and I'm hoping to avoid that this time.

This is what it looked like after Saturday. 


This morning, less than 12 hours later it's starting to bounce back.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea it's an experiment... lol I have no Idea what the hell I'm doing  The tops were about 5"above the screen since their last session on Saturday. When I tuck it I remove everything that's now under the screen. The other two aren't being defoliated to this level because they're just not growing at the same rate as the one in the middle. I haven't done it to this level before, but I always end up with a massive amount of larf at the screen level and I'm hoping to avoid that this time.
> 
> This is what it looked like after Saturday.
> View attachment 4802830
> ...


Hey I got that picture of us back!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

Looking good and good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey I got that picture of us back!
> View attachment 4802833


lol true story


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

Who was that old lesbian chick with the gray hair singing here comes the sun?

Jewdojewdo did I hear that right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking good and good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4802832


LOVE a good root beer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who was that old lesbian chick with the gray hair singing here comes the sun?
> 
> Jewdojewdo did I hear that right?


Baaaahahahaha

I’ve another Canadian friend who loves him, from way back. She wasn’t impressed lol doobdoobdoodoo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

BBBBurrrppp!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> BBBBurrrppp!!!!!


I think you’re younger than me but I remember getting a&w at the county fair. It used to come in big cardboard containers. Yum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Baaaahahahaha
> 
> I’ve another Canadian friend who loves him, from way back. She wasn’t impressed lol doobdoobdoodoo


proving not all Canadians have good taste.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

1969


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

I kid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

@Laughing Grass i forgot to ask how your parents were last night?
This is a devoted daughter people. She’s working on that inheritance


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

What to do, what to do.....oh here let me shove my wood in this dirty box and get it nice and hot!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kid


Yeah you do. About what though? The old lesbian singer on a pier?

@Jeffislovinlife oh close, 1966 my little brother is 68.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

Aw to feel young again thanks for that @mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aw to feel young again thanks for that @mysunnyboy


My niece plays that for me because she always said I’m a rebel, you’re welcome friend.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 1969


69 nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What to do, what to do.....oh here let me shove my wood in this dirty box and get it nice and hot!


Sorry LG If I said "gently insert" it would have sounded weird


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass i forgot to ask how your parents were last night?
> This is a devoted daughter people. She’s working on that inheritance


They're good and staying indoors as far as I know. I went home empty handed, part of me was hoping my mom would have something delicious to take back with me. It's still odd standing outside talking to them through a glass door. Almost like going to a zoo... I think they were confused when I started knocking on the glass and throwing popcorn at them. 

I think I've borrowed my inheritance in the last ten months lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


>


when this was getting a lot of radio play I thought it was a chick singing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Question do men think of sex 90% of the time? I read a study that said some up to every 7 seconds.


Laughing Grass said:


> when this was getting a lot of radio play I thought it was a chick singing.


I still have no idea.

I’d hook you guys up if it weren’t for covid. You could go down and party with a pothead in Miami.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

@shrxhky420 is up! How are you doing baby?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

What does Scooby envision while stoned?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Question do men think of sex 90% of the time? I read a study that said some up to every 7 seconds.
> 
> I still have no idea.
> 
> I’d hook you guys up if it weren’t for covid. You could go down and party with a pothead in Miami.


judging by the number of penis threads here, every seven seconds sounds about right.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> judging by the number of penis threads here, every seven seconds sounds about right.


HA you said that out loud!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

@cannabineer 
My Pokémon buddy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 is up! How are you doing baby?


Morning. Been up since 4. Blah.
I'm debating whether or not to start working. I think I'll keep drinking my jitter juice and smoke another bowl and ponder my options for a little longer. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Been up since 4. Blah.
> I'm debating whether or not to start working. I think I'll keep drinking my jitter juice and smoke another bowl and ponder my options for a little longer.
> 
> SH420


Only one more getup and you’ll be done!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

My new favorite website. I've been creeping all my friends out with Disney pics of themselves. I tried doing my dog but it says it can't find a face. 









Toonify!


AI powered face transformation, see what you'd look like in your own CGI movie.




toonify.justinpinkney.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

@mysunnyboy your pic was on my dead iphone so I couldn't do you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My new favorite website. I've been creeping all my friends out with Disney pics of themselves. I tried doing my dog but it says it can't find a face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m trying to figure out tumblr. And renaming my blog. Get new glasses in 7-10 days, I’ll be able to see better then. Back to writing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My new favorite website. I've been creeping all my friends out with Disney pics of themselves. I tried doing my dog but it says it can't find a face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I was wondering what was different.

It's snowing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy your pic was on my dead iphone so I couldn't do you.


You ever getting that back?! Those pictures should not be out in public! Especially the one with whipped cream!!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You ever getting that back?! Those pictures should not be out in public! Especially the one with whipped cream!!!!!


Oh we weren't supposed to get those....I thought that mass email was a bit odd


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You ever getting that back?! Those pictures should not be out in public! Especially the one with whipped cream!!!!!


the things you can do with a cherry... I’m in awe!

lockdown happened just after I dropped my phone off. I have to schedule a curbside pick and our calendars haven’t aligned


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy your pic was on my dead iphone so I couldn't do you.


Just use this one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Anyone else forget you’re getting high while getting high?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just use this one
> 
> View attachment 4802876


Yum looks like a young olivia wilde


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

@shrxhky420 why you laugh hehehe


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the things you can do with a cherry... I’m in awe!
> 
> lockdown happened just after I dropped my phone off. I have to schedule a curbside pick and our calendars haven’t aligned


Cherry stems are where I excell



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 why you laugh hehehe


LOL. That picture didn't do you justice.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yum looks like a young olivia wilde


Don’t know who that is but at least the eyes are about right lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> LOL. That picture didn't do you justice.
> 
> SH420


Awwww
The check’s in the mail brother 
You should see what LG really looks like.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awwww
> The check’s in the mail brother
> You should see what LG really looks like.
> View attachment 4802885


Hahahaha that makes me laugh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Cherry stems are where I excell
> 
> View attachment 4802881
> 
> SH420


Is that what you did when you first met mamashark?
“Hey good looking. Come here often? What’s your sign? You a lesbian? Look what I can do...”
Obviously I’ve not been prowling for chickies lately.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t know who that is but at least the eyes are about right lol
> 
> View attachment 4802884


it didn't do a very good job with that pic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Cherry stems are where I excell
> 
> View attachment 4802881
> 
> SH420


skills to pay the bills.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it didn't do a very good job with that pic.
> 
> View attachment 4802897


It's so weird.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's so weird.


That's where my mind went.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

Every other wake and bake morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

Smoking a bowl while rolling a joint or 2 to see what's going on here on Riu and then start read the post next then I know both joints are lit and the bowl is still smoking mmm did I forget something


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2021)

O yeah (Coffee)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning.....hope everyone Is doing ok.....

it's 55F this morning with a light misty fog......high today 68F.....welp from the looks of it winter is over, and we are heading into spring

Coffee is up and it's hot........you know where everything is...  

Time to grab the ol taco's and get to the shop to do a transmission swap in a 68, this should be greasy fun...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's so weird.


It would be cool if we all had giant eyes and looked like disney characters.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning.....hope everyone Is doing ok.....
> 
> it's 55F this morning with a light misty fog......high today 68F.....welp from the looks of it winter is over, and we are heading into spring
> 
> ...


Spring! Not yet........February - March is when we get the most snow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would be cool if we all had giant eyes and looked like disney characters.


No


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Spring! Not yet........February - March is when we get the most snow.


Not down here, unfortunately.......we had our one week of wintery weather and that's it....we'll hit almost 80 by sunday....and from what I see in the forecast we are gonna stay like this unless we get what I like to call a blue norther......


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone just caught up, I think 7 seconds in a bit much, doesn’t really make too much sense, if the thought takes even 3.5 seconds that’s half the day? Well maybe some people... 

Coffee is almost ready, I had to roast beans, sundae driver J is almost ready... bout to join the land of the living again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2021)

well from the foreseeable future no cold fronts...guess it time to crack some experiments.....

guess tonight i'll do the old fashion inee meane miny mo to the seed jar ......  

PSA: don't ever mix three breads together and have a smoke..........talk about happy....


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well from the foreseeable future no cold fronts...guess it time to crack some experiments.....
> 
> guess tonight i'll do the old fashion inee meane miny mo to the seed jar ......
> 
> PSA: don't ever mix three breads together and have a smoke..........talk about happy....


Agree I love salads, mix a touch of bubble, world class


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Cherry stems are where I excell
> 
> View attachment 4802881
> 
> SH420


Personal skills are valuable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Agree I love salads, mix a touch of bubble, world class


didn't have any bubble, but I did have some kief...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Nap time. Gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nap time. Gotta do what ya gotta do


Indeed, have a good rest!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> didn't have any bubble, but I did have some kief...


often times even better....

But I do like the way bubble slows down the burn, I like to roll pinners euro style with herb instead of tobacco.... makes me feel sophisticated or sehr schick! Perhaps tres cool even.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would be cool if we all had giant eyes and looked like disney characters.


Then we could all sing about pie!






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Then we could all sing about pie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look how gayly we run! I'm in.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> View attachment 4803121


How fitting, I just woke up.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> How fitting, I just woke up.


You must have felt the glazey gaze of mr snoop, or mr dogg whichever is more correctlier


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> How fitting, I just woke up.


Yeah, your inner clock is set right


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> judging by the number of penis threads here, every seven seconds sounds about right.


Nope the penis thread are because girls played with theirs too much and they fell off and we don't want that to happen to us

Ask a psychoanalyst and they'll tell you it's obviously Freudian. "In psychoanalytic terms, castration is a core fear that everyone experiences, if not the core fear," Dr. Vanessa Sinclair told me over email when I posed the question to her. "The classical example taken from Freud is that the little boy sees that his mother does not have a penis and this traumatizes him. He then fears that the same thing can happen to him—


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Good morning.
If this turns into ANOTHER penis thread, I’m out.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 22, 2021)

If I woke and smoked I wouldn't get anything done, time to chill when got time to kill.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

@Laughing Grass no, I don’t have trouble sleeping after napping. I take a terrific sleeping pill. Well, not terrific for everyone, but helps me. Some days I just can’t stay awake


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

@shrxhky420 4:20


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2021)

Aw let's see what up waking up on the right side of the bed good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone playing the almost billion dollar lottery? Hell yeah I am.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass no, I don’t have trouble sleeping after napping. I take a terrific sleeping pill. Well, not terrific for everyone, but helps me. Some days I just can’t stay awake


When I nap everything gets screwed up and I can't sleep at night. Need some of your pill.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I nap everything gets screwed up and I can't sleep at night. Need some of your pill.


Do you have a lottery?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you have a lottery?


yea but nothing like the crazy stuff you have down there. Largest lottery win in Canadian history is 64 million.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2021)

Morning





It's snowing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea but nothing like the crazy stuff you have down there. Largest lottery win in Canadian history is 64 million.


Eh chump change, I’ll certainly share with y’all. Just don’t penis up this thread lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Been a really good morning so far. I’ve taken enbrel injections for 6 weeks now. Took my weekly shot last night and I think it’s a miracle drug/biologic.

We may even go out to the beach today and get some sun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Eh chump change, I’ll certainly share with y’all. Just don’t penis up this thread lol.


We got a friend in NJ to buy us some powerball tickets when it went insane a few years ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Eh chump change, I’ll certainly share with y’all. Just don’t penis up this thread lol.


Nuts?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Been a really good morning so far. I’ve taken enbrel injections for 6 weeks now. Took my weekly shot last night and I think it’s a miracle drug/biologic.
> 
> We may even go out to the beach today and get some sun


do the shots hurt much?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nuts?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do the shots hurt much?


Not at all, in the belly. So far no side effects either. YES!
I’ll be back on the beach by the summer I hope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Not at all, in the belly. So far no side effects either. YES!
> I’ll be back on the beach by the summer I hope.View attachment 4803671


In the belly? That sounds painful!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In the belly? That sounds painful!


You gotta pinch an inch and shoot it there. Check out my auto injector. It lights up and beeps and practically does it for you!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I nap everything gets screwed up and I can't sleep at night. Need some of your pill.


That changes as you get older. I use to never be able to sleep during the day, even if I had been up all night. Now I can fall asleep within minutes or seconds, most any time of the day...It's downright scary sometimes. 

I slept walked the other night...the night before my shoulder injection. I think I was nervous. I know I was sleepwalking because I took apart one of the wall thermostats during the night...No idea why, but that's usually what I do...take something apart. Found it on the a.m. and then I can kind of partially recall doing it. Twice I have removed toilet seats...lol. Once I woke up in the basement, which means I walked down a flight of stairs in my sleep.  But it hasn't happened in a long time, that I know of, til this week.

TGIF!!

Enjoy your sleeplessness...It's just unused energy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That changes as you get older. I use to never be able to sleep during the day, even if I had been up all night. Now I can fall asleep within minutes or seconds, most any time of the day...It's downright scary sometimes.
> 
> I slept walked the other night...the night before my shoulder injection. I think I was nervous. I know I was sleepwalking because I took apart one of the wall thermostats during the night...No idea why, but that's usually what I do...take something apart. Found it on the a.m. and then I can kind of partially recall doing it. Twice I have removed toilet seats...lol. Once I woke up in the basement, which means I walked down a flight of stairs in my sleep.  But it hasn't happened in a long time, that I know of, til this week.
> 
> ...


I’m paying back my sleep bank. RA fatigue is for realz.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2021)

It's Friday. The week went by really fast or so it seems. The world is spinning faster than it used to. Instead of a leap year we need to fall back a second (actually less). What's my point? U have less time to smoke! So wake n bake matters! I need a good jam to pick me up. 






Happy Friday 

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 22, 2021)

Happy Friday everyone!! Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm out of papers again


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Eh chump change, I’ll certainly share with y’all. Just don’t penis up this thread lol.


We only penis the bad guys.. And sometimes if there's a nice fat veiny bastard that is glorious and bulbous... Well sometimes we just post the first thing that pops up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You gotta pinch an inch and shoot it there. Check out my auto injector. It lights up and beeps and practically does it for you!View attachment 4803673





mysunnyboy said:


> You gotta pinch an inch and shoot it there. Check out my auto injector. It lights up and beeps and practically does it for you!View attachment 4803673


still sounds painful!



manfredo said:


> That changes as you get older. I use to never be able to sleep during the day, even if I had been up all night. Now I can fall asleep within minutes or seconds, most any time of the day...It's downright scary sometimes.
> 
> I slept walked the other night...the night before my shoulder injection. I think I was nervous. I know I was sleepwalking because I took apart one of the wall thermostats during the night...No idea why, but that's usually what I do...take something apart. Found it on the a.m. and then I can kind of partially recall doing it. Twice I have removed toilet seats...lol. Once I woke up in the basement, which means I walked down a flight of stairs in my sleep.  But it hasn't happened in a long time, that I know of, til this week.
> 
> ...


TGIF you said it! We're going to see an outdoor art exhibit tonight... I'm so stoked to do something outside the house. Does the heat stop working when you take the thermostat apart? I got into a cycle of napping during the day and not sleeping at night a while ago. I've never been that exhausted before or since. Just walking around like a bitchy zombie for a month... I finally had a breakdown at the doctor's office and he straightened me out. 

Hows your shoulder feeling? 

Here's a pic of the that plant this morning, a little more than 36 hours after the mowing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's Friday. The week went by really fast or so it seems. The world is spinning faster than it used to. Instead of a leap year we need to fall back a second (actually less). What's my point? U have less time to smoke! So wake n bake matters! I need a good jam to pick me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full speed ahead, I'm done with 2021 already.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 22, 2021)

Hah morning everyone, slow start here today, up late watching some trailer park boys reruns, helps with the insomnia. Coffee is warm, throwing on some reggae jams from hs420, rolling up lemonwicked from maddfarmer. Had a couple phenos, kept one, this one is lost, but seems to be a contender, oh well. Always more seeds. I’m glad Scooby is back, some of the best yet.... not sure about the penis banter but I’m still new and getting usedto things around here  light up time


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> still sounds painful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just took the cover off the thermostat so it would have still worked, but I had the gas fireplace on anyways. Maybe I was hot...IDK. I think in that sleepwalking state, my mind isn't fully functioning and I can't operate things, even simple things, so I take them apart trying too...The mind is a scary place sometimes!!! Probably the weirdest was taking apart the bathroom sink drain while sleep-working, lol. It's always when I'm stressed or certain drugs, like heavy duty sleeping pills like Ambien.

My shoulder is probably like 75% better...I'm kind of amazed. Probably the best results I have ever had from a steroid injection (knock on wood). I hope it lasts a while!!

The plants look great. I'm all about experimenting with plants and trying new things...I am forever changing things!

Tracking says my bike motor will be here Monday.

I am excited...I have 3 new hobbies I want to try...Growing shrooms, making vape juice, and e-bikes...Hopefully I can combine the 3 for a fun filled trippy summer


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just took the cover off the thermostat so it would have still worked, but I had the gas fireplace on anyways. Maybe I was hot...IDK. I think in that sleepwalking state, my mind isn't fully functioning and I can't operate things, even simple things, so I take them apart trying too...The mind is a scary place sometimes!!! Probably the weirdest was taking apart the bathroom sink drain while sleep-working, lol. It's always when I'm stressed or certain drugs, like heavy duty sleeping pills like Ambien.
> 
> My shoulder is probably like 75% better...I'm kind of amazed. Probably the best results I have ever had from a steroid injection (knock on wood). I hope it lasts a while!!
> 
> ...


Wear a helmet...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wear a helmet...


Safe somnambulism depends on it!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Safe somnambulism depends on it!


when it comes to somnambulism, safety first


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 22, 2021)

This lemon wicked og really got me good... I wasn’t sure what knocked me out cold on the couch last night but I think I may have an idea. It combines lemon terps, floral purple terps, and earthy og. 
Have a lovely day friends, I’m off to the post to pick up some presents I ordered for myself


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Jan 22, 2021)

Just woke up and smoked some of own product, browsing riu while trying keep myself awake. 
Reading recent posts I thought, then I saw the pages. Lol I was back in fuckin 2007 for prob an hour.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2021)

It's righty tity lefty lousy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> still sounds painful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 meters bitches! Lol.

Last night mamashark and I sat out back, turned on a concert, cranked up the volume and reggae'd out for a few hours. I really miss going to concerts. Honestly last night was a lot of fun. Felt like we needed it and it was a really, really good show!







I'm actually smiling right now remembering last night. I've seen these guys in concert so many times and this was one of the best shows i've seen from them.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2021)

Well no leaks and it is working It amazing what a stoners can do with enough pot lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

That's too cute, you should try and do that more often if it lifts your spirits. I really miss going to concerts and shows too. It's going to be really weird when we're finally allowed to go back. 

It's kind of a guerilla art show. Since we're in lockdown none of this stuff is allowed right now. I just want a break and a little bit of normal if only for an hour. It's going to be cold tonight so we'll just walk through then leave. Feels so cloak and dagger, I don't even know where it is, we'll get a text at 8pm with the location and it's gone at 9. Everyone will be wearing masks and only one 





manfredo said:


> I just took the cover off the thermostat so it would have still worked, but I had the gas fireplace on anyways. Maybe I was hot...IDK. I think in that sleepwalking state, my mind isn't fully functioning and I can't operate things, even simple things, so I take them apart trying too...The mind is a scary place sometimes!!! Probably the weirdest was taking apart the bathroom sink drain while sleep-working, lol. It's always when I'm stressed or certain drugs, like heavy duty sleeping pills like Ambien.
> 
> My shoulder is probably like 75% better...I'm kind of amazed. Probably the best results I have ever had from a steroid injection (knock on wood). I hope it lasts a while!!
> 
> ...


That's really fast recovery, does it last long? Be careful on the bike, a thousand watts and not brakes sounds scary. Last thing you need is a broken clavicle.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

We got married on that pier forever ago


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

I should explain. We play Pokémon go and there’s a “gym” out there and we batted and took it over. So we stay there until some little kid takes it away this afternoon I’m sure


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I should explain. We play Pokémon go and there’s a “gym” out there and we batted and took it over. So we stay there until some little kid takes it away this afternoon I’m sure


I have no idea what that means


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea what that means


You've never played pokemon go? What a sheltered life you've lead.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've never played pokemon go? What a sheltered life you've lead.


Mario kart ftw!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's too cute, you should try and do that more often if it lifts your spirits. I really miss going to concerts and shows too. It's going to be really weird when we're finally allowed to go back.
> 
> It's kind of a guerilla art show. Since we're in lockdown none of this stuff is allowed right now. I just want a break and a little bit of normal if only for an hour. It's going to be cold tonight so we'll just walk through then leave. Feels so cloak and dagger, I don't even know where it is, we'll get a text at 8pm with the location and it's gone at 9. Everyone will be wearing masks and only one
> 
> ...


You never know, until it stops working... they will only give them every 3-4 month at soonest. I worked all day though, cleaning and then trimming, and didn't even think of it...well only once. They usually kick in within a few days and last a few months if lucky. And they are weird...the next one might not work as well or at all. I am so very pleased ATM though. A definite mood booster!

1500 watts  But just because it will go 35 mph doesn't mean I need to go that fast. Maybe I better lose 20 pounds though.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Damn, that was a pretty good session. I'm high. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 23, 2021)

Morning


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mario kart ftw!


classic


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 23, 2021)

Mornin everyone, got a couple nugs of gelato33 and sundae driver that are about to disappear into the ether. Love and Life


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 23, 2021)

@Laughing Grass the cloak and dagger art walk sounds interesting, curious to hear what you thought of it


----------



## solakani (Jan 23, 2021)

Critical Orange Punch


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 23, 2021)

G33 is in the air, driver rolled up ready to go... I’m thinking prob gonna need one more of banana pie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2021)

Man it's 8 degrees outside what the flip flop good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Jan 24, 2021)

Tangie bud with can of syrup for scale.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Tangie bud with can of syrup for scale.
> 
> View attachment 4805509


I like tangie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2021)

I’ll see you in ten hours


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll see you in ten hours
> 
> View attachment 4805515


What’s that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s that?


Prime rib in a sous vide. My first time using it. Had to get up at 6 this morning to get started


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Prime rib in a sous vide. My first time using it. Had to get up at 6 this morning to get started


I know I could google it but what does it do? Can you give us the recipe?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Morning......

More nuts please


----------



## solakani (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I like tangie


Gives me the munchies. Almond flour pancakes are on the griddle. Butter, maple syrup and a cup coffee. Joy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Gives me the munchies. Almond flour pancakes are on the griddle. Butter, maple syrup and a cup coffee. Joy!


Have some for me. I put those waffles up just to torture myself lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know I could google it but what does it do? Can you give us the recipe?


it’s basically giving your meat a warm bath until it’s the perfect temperature. Then you sear it in the oven


----------



## solakani (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have some for me. I put those waffles up just to torture myself lol


Sorry. Looked like you were having gluten free Eggo Waffles. Have to get another waffle griddle. Love the pockets to load up butter and syrup.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

@shrxhky420 ready for concerts again brother?








The Flaming Lips perform "World's First Bubble Concert": Setlist + Video


Oklahoma City concert saw the band members and audience split up into 100 different inflatable balls.



consequenceofsound.net


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Sorry. Looked like you were having gluten free Eggo Waffles. Have to get another waffle griddle. Love the pockets to load up butter and syrup.


Look! Breakfast of champions...


----------



## solakani (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Look! Breakfast of champions...
> 
> View attachment 4805524


Reminds me of a scene in Rounders with Teddy KGB. Thinking of taking a short position on a day trade of APHA @ $13. Will consult the Oreo oracles.

You can't lose what you don't put in the middle. But you can't win much either.
Mike McDermott


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 ready for concerts again brother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so bummed and then, I'm not. 
Caliroots reggae music festival has been postponed again. 



Maybe I'll still head to Monterey that weekend 










SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 ready for concerts again brother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever blown bubbles while smoking? Mine would look like that lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm so bummed and then, I'm not.
> Caliroots reggae music festival has been postponed again.
> View attachment 4805529
> 
> ...


Sure hope this year doesn’t get canceled








Reggae Rise Up Florida


Reggae Rise Up Florida Return March 16th-19th, 2023! | St. Petersburg, FL | Vinoy Park



reggaeriseupflorida.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Damn it's still 0° and breezy....sunny and clear though. 

@mysunnyboy that's an awesome lineup. Hopefully by then something should be working. I miss doing things with friends.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it's still 0° and breezy....sunny and clear though.
> 
> @mysunnyboy that's an awesome lineup. Hopefully by then something should be working. I miss doing things with friends.


Not a great pic but this was the 2020 lineup. Was supposed to be the same for 2021



Looks like 2022 line up is being rebuilt but a lot is the same.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2021)

8 to 12 inches of snow though today and tomorrow hell my back is not going to like this checking stash to make sure I've got enough do I have papers gas for power as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2021)

Snow headed this way too, but only a few inches I hope...We have had dustings of snow every night the past several nights but it melts off during the day. Not supposed to get above 23 degrees F here today. I'm not even going outdoors if i can help it. Unless Laughing Grass invites me over for prime rib dinner  Are you having baked potatoes loaded with butter and sour cream too?? Damn, now I thinking of prime beef!!!!! Beef!!

Sitting here puffing oil, trying to work up an appetite...I worked my arse off the past 2 days doing grow chores...trimming, cleaning the flower room, organizing, moving plants from veg to flower room, switched my lights around, etc. A few more to trim today and I'll be done trimming for a few months again! Just about ready for coast mode! Which is good, maybe I can work on other projects!

The only questions is pancakes, or bacon and eggs??


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The only questions is pancakes, or bacon and eggs??


Yes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yes


Easy to answer right?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 24, 2021)

Morning y’all. Stayed up late again winnowing beans, trimming, repotting etc.... getting there sooner or later gonna cull a bunch of moms and plants from an overzealous phenohunt. For now the coffee is hot and I have a bud of Lilawicked (lavender bx) calling my name.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Gonna go 
Get green crack
I’ll be back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2021)

two hour accidental nap. It was supposed to be my morning to sleep in so I stayed up late playing limbo.



manfredo said:


> Snow headed this way too, but only a few inches I hope...We have had dustings of snow every night the past several nights but it melts off during the day. Not supposed to get above 23 degrees F here today. I'm not even going outdoors if i can help it. Unless Laughing Grass invites me over for prime rib dinner  Are you having baked potatoes loaded with butter and sour cream too?? Damn, now I thinking of prime beef!!!!! Beef!!
> 
> Sitting here puffing oil, trying to work up an appetite...I worked my arse off the past 2 days doing grow chores...trimming, cleaning the flower room, organizing, moving plants from veg to flower room, switched my lights around, etc. A few more to trim today and I'll be done trimming for a few months again! Just about ready for coast mode! Which is good, maybe I can work on other projects!
> 
> The only questions is pancakes, or bacon and eggs??


No potatoes but I’m making turnips, broccol, cauliflower and carrots. The turnips are mashed so it’s sorta like potatoes


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> two hour accidental nap. It was supposed to be my morning to sleep in so I stayed up late playing limbo.
> 
> 
> 
> No potatoes but I’m making turnips, broccol, cauliflower and carrots. The turnips are mashed so it’s sorta like potatoes


Limbo? By yourself?


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> two hour accidental nap. It was supposed to be my morning to sleep in so I stayed up late playing limbo.
> 
> 
> 
> No potatoes but I’m making turnips, broccol, cauliflower and carrots. The turnips are mashed so it’s sorta like potatoes


How low can you go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Limbo? By yourself?





lokie said:


> How low can you go?
> View attachment 4805682


lol https://playdead.com/games/limbo/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Although I'm enjoying my fish bong I want something new. Instead, I'll switch it up a little. I like this dbl bubbler. Big bowl, big hits. 



Watching some hockey. @Sunbiz1 is currently chewing on the wings. Sharks play a little later today. Short season. Only 50 games. every point counts. Sharks need to pick up the pace or it's gonna be another painful season 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol https://playdead.com/games/limbo/









Mario was able avoid obstacles like that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mario was able avoid obstacles like that.
> View attachment 4805712


Mario ftw!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4806000


Okay so when should I be over...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2021)

Got the outside garden ready....also made two pot for the experiments....

Now time for the inny menny minny moe...


Hmmm


----------



## solakani (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4806000


Yum but what a tease. How about a sliced money shot?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4806000


I'm drooling! I had home made mac & cheese for dinner, because the cupboards are bare. It sucked. Now after seeing your roast, it sucked even more. I'd go have a bowl of cereal but I'm out of milk  

That looks sooo tasty!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Okay so when should I be over...lol


lol there's still a couple pounds left in the fridge. Gonna make fajitas with leftovers tonight and maybe a small shepherds pie tomorrow. 



solakani said:


> Yum but what a tease. How about a sliced money shot?


posted on IG so I can't post it here. Think murder crime scene, more blood than I was expecting. I think next time I'll take it to 137°



manfredo said:


> I'm drooling! I had home made mac & cheese for dinner, because the cupboards are bare. It sucked. Now after seeing your roast, it sucked even more. I'd go have a bowl of cereal but I'm out of milk
> 
> That looks sooo tasty!!


Well now I feel bad


----------



## solakani (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol there's still a couple pounds left in the fridge. Gonna make fajitas with leftovers tonight and maybe a small shepherds pie tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of my guest prefer roast beef served rare. If it is a little blue in the center, I reserve some jus to pour over it. A new way to roast joints!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

@manfredo 

Three days later. 




After another tucking session. I think I'm going to start flowering tomorrow, the two outside plants aren't going to catch up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Good morning yo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

solakani said:


> Most of my guest prefer roast beef served rare. If it is a little blue in the center, I reserve some jus to pour over it. A new way to roast joints!


Geez I haven’t had guests for so long I don’t think I want any now. Unless they bring rare roast beast @Laughing Grass 
It was so nice and sunny this weekend and looks like it may be that way today.





Way to go Bucs


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

Morning....got the fire going good. Phone says 9° but my analog is at the bottom of the 0° line. So 70.5° colder on the other side of the window....not bad for a clear bluebird day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning....got the fire going good. Phone says 9° but my analog is at the bottom of the 0° line. So 70.5° colder on the other side of the window....not bad for a clear bluebird day


Fire, big fire, in the bowl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

solakani said:


> Most of my guest prefer roast beef served rare. If it is a little blue in the center, I reserve some jus to pour over it. A new way to roast joints!


It's the blood that gets me and when it starts mingling with other things on the plate. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Geez I haven’t had guests for so long I don’t think I want any now. Unless they bring rare roast beast @Laughing Grass
> It was so nice and sunny this weekend and looks like it may be that way today.
> View attachment 4806631
> 
> ...



More beach time!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

7 degrees F here....Brrrrrrr, but at least the sun is shining! I haven't left the house in days...I never even got my mail Saturday, lol, but I am going to get out today...Need to go see my bro and take him a few things, and check my empty rentals to make sure the furnaces are running.

Trimming is done for another 8 weeks, and I do believe my ebike motor will be here today...I need to get some house cleaning done before i can play though!!

Stay warm all!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the blood that gets me and when it starts mingling with other things on the plate.


YUM


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need to get some house cleaning done before i can play though!!


No you don’t, go play


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> @Laughing Grass the cloak and dagger art walk sounds interesting, curious to hear what you thought of it


It was alright, just a couple guys trying to sell graffiti art. We had a five minute window to arrive and be gone so the next group could come through. Nice to go out and do something tho.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @manfredo
> 
> Three days later.
> 
> ...


What are the two handles on the wall for?(2nd pic)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What are the two handles on the wall for?(2nd pic)


Help


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What are the two handles on the wall for?(2nd pic)


Those give me something to hold onto when I'm tucking the shoots at the back of the room.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 25, 2021)

Happy Monday!! What y'all smokin on for breakfast


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 25, 2021)

My autoflower is really doing her thing now. Wish i could fast forward 2 months lol


----------



## solakani (Jan 25, 2021)

Tom Ford Pink Kush. Heavy hitter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Crack, green crack


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2021)

It's still morning right well then good morning to all of you good people


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's still morning right well then good morning to all of you good people View attachment 4806677View attachment 4806679View attachment 4806680


He's got the right idea....Sprawl out on the sofa for a while. Me has a headache


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2021)

Headache are the worst hope you feel better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

@mysunnyboy I asked my dad to borrow some money to get my phone out of jail. He gave me money and a new phone! 

I'll be back on imessage today. I'm spoiled I know.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy I asked my dad to borrow some money to get my phone out of jail. He gave me money and a new phone!
> 
> I'll be back on imessage today. I'm spoiled I know.
> 
> View attachment 4806693


Happy birthday! Almost


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy birthday! Almost


He should have waited another week.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He should have waited another week.


So what are you going to ask for on your birthday? 

SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was alright, just a couple guys trying to sell graffiti art. We had a five minute window to arrive and be gone so the next group could come through. Nice to go out and do something tho.


That’s really funny and I’m not surprised and also wow.... sounds kinda hilarious. Street artists gotta make a living (sort of sarcastic) too


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 25, 2021)

Good morning everyone.... had to be an adult at 9am and call a bunch of offices (the worst)... coffee is hot, I’m ripped from the lemon wicked og j (thinking probably a keeper), now some ssh (definitely a keeper)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So what are you going to ask for on your birthday?
> 
> SH420


I didn't ask for anything this year. They usually buy us tickets to concerts or shows for birthdays and christmas, but they can't do that anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the blood that gets me and when it starts mingling with other things on the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no blood even in rare meat unless you didn't cook it at all. What you're seeing is mostly water and some myoglobin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy I asked my dad to borrow some money to get my phone out of jail. He gave me money and a new phone!
> 
> I'll be back on imessage today. I'm spoiled I know.
> 
> View attachment 4806693


Is that a 12? It has a real 5 aesthetic! I'll be curious what you think of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's no blood even in rare meat unless you didn't cook it at all. What you're seeing is mostly water and some myoglobin.


I don't like myoglobin mingling with other things on the plate 



curious2garden said:


> Is that a 12? It has a real 5 aesthetic! I'll be curious what you think of it.


Yup. The edges are sharp just like the old 5. 

It's usb c. They give you a cable that's lightning on one end and usb c on the other and no power brick. Not sure how you're supposed to charge it with this?  I got a normal usb c cable with this android that works.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Why do all my web pages open at 150%? This pisses me off and for the life of me I can’t fix it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2021)

Morning everyone......hope everyone had a decent weekend...

welp 58F this morning high of 76F and sunny.......looks like spring is here for us.....feel for you guys and gals up north..

coffee is hot and ready to go.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why do all my web pages open at 150%? This pisses me off and for the life of me I can’t fix it.


go to your setting in your web browser....look for zoom...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like myoglobin mingling with other things on the plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plug it into your old lightening power adapter or any other usb a to 5v power adapter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why do all my web pages open at 150%? This pisses me off and for the life of me I can’t fix it.


Touch the two little aA beside the address and touch the little a to make it smaller.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Touch the two little aA beside the address and touch the little a to make it smaller.



I know that silly girl. Remember what I used to do for Apple lol it’s only been in the last couple of updates since I’ve noticed it. It’s a pita big time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

I just want them to stop opening up at 150%


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Plug it into your old lightening power adapter or any other usb a to 5v power adapter.


I was wrong it's still lightning, just usb c on the other end. I wonder how many people have bought this phone only to discover they don't have anything to plug it into. Luckily my macbook has usb c.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was wrong it's still lightning, just usb c on the other end. I wonder how many people have bought this phone only to discover they don't have anything to plug it into. Luckily my macbook has usb c.
> 
> View attachment 4806733


Set it up Set it up let’s see your new toy. And get back on Pokémon!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Set it up Set it up let’s see your new toy. And get back on Pokémon!


I think I'm going to take my partners 11 and give her the 12.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm going to take my partners 11 and give her the 12.


Nooooo


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......hope everyone had a decent weekend...
> 
> welp 58F this morning high of 76F and sunny.......looks like spring is here for us.....feel for you guys and gals up north..
> 
> coffee is hot and ready to go.......


Don't worry about me bud I love this! Just came back from the walk to the mailbox t-shirt and jeans......it's not like it's -20° 

Now this little guy has frozen nuts and is coming for more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2021)

Call me old-fashioned like to see how things work lol as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2021)

Okay truth be told I just don't like being intellectually challenged buy my smartphone


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm going to take my partners 11 and give her the 12.


I love my 11


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't worry about me bud I love this! Just came back from the walk to the mailbox t-shirt and jeans......it's not like it's -20°
> 
> Now this little guy has frozen nuts and is coming for more
> View attachment 4806759


love the snow, just don't get it this direction. Saturday jeans and tshirt cause of the misty rains. Sunday, shorts and a tshirt, while cooking and getting the gardens ready...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my 11


Me too! I think I like the rounded corners better.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's no blood even in rare meat unless you didn't cook it at all. What you're seeing is mostly water and some myoglobin.


We call that gravy


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just want them to stop opening up at 150%


Do a google search with your browser name and default zoom settings


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> We call that gravy


Don't you guys call your basic red sauce gravy too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> We call that gravy


I don't do gravy. The thought of liquid meat turns my stomach.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2021)

no gravy? wait what?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't you guys call your basic red sauce gravy too?


LOL, only some, generally those cretins either from or influenced by New Jersey call it gravy. There is no word in Italian for gravy; it's sauce or "sugo"


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't do gravy. The thought of liquid meat turns my stomach.


Do you drink protein shakes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you drink protein shakes?


yes whey protein. I thought that was a byproduct of making cheese.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes whey protein. I thought that was a byproduct of making cheese.


maybe I don't want to know


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2021)

Brisket, potatoes augratin (sp), and green beans leftovers....from last night for lunch...yum...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe I don't want to know


Whey has spiders associated with it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe I don't want to know


Whey is a byproduct of cheese making. Essentially if you drink liquid protein we are pretty much just quibbling about the source, milk vs muscle and the color blue/white vs red/clear ;D

Do not look up the allowable limits of blood and pus in milk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whey is a byproduct of cheese making. Essentially if you drink liquid protein we are pretty much just quibbling about the source, milk vs muscle and the color blue/white vs red/clear ;D
> 
> Do not look up the allowable limits of blood and pus in milk.


When I was young I knew a girl that would literally puke if she heard or read the word "pus". Of course I had to test that claim; and it held 100%, we called it the "Pamela Constant" in HS


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was young I knew a girl that would literally puke if she heard or read the word "pus". Of course I had to test that claim; and it held 100%, we called it the "Pamela Constant" in HS


A rite of passage was innocently asking a new nurse or doctor how to spell pussy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A rite of passage was innocently asking a new nurse or doctor how to spell pussy.


Mmmmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Brisket, potatoes augratin (sp), and green beans leftovers....from last night for lunch...yum...


in a bit i'll put up the recipe for the Brisket that I did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whey has spiders associated with it


And frightened miss muffet away



curious2garden said:


> Whey is a byproduct of cheese making. Essentially if you drink liquid protein we are pretty much just quibbling about the source, milk vs muscle and the color blue/white vs red/clear ;D
> 
> Do not look up the allowable limits of blood and pus in milk.


I'm not looking it up, sometimes ignorance is bliss. 



Singlemalt said:


> When I was young I knew a girl that would literally puke if she heard or read the word "pus". Of course I had to test that claim; and it held 100%, we called it the "Pamela Constant" in HS


When I took the roast out of the vacuum bag and the blood started pouring everywhere I just about gurged.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Brisket, potatoes augratin (sp), and green beans leftovers....from last night for lunch...yum...


I stopped and got a Philly cheesesteak smothered in cheese, onions & peppers, with a side of fries...I needed a beef fix after that prime rib pic last night @Laughing Grass

Now to get some work done...and plant some seeds I just germinated


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whey is a byproduct of cheese making. Essentially if you drink liquid protein we are pretty much just quibbling about the source, milk vs muscle and the color blue/white vs red/clear ;D
> 
> Do not look up the allowable limits of blood and pus in milk.


I read it as puss and instantly felt thirsty


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

Smoked so much weed before work, lucky I’m only operating heavy machinery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey @Laughing Grass have you ever made plain cheese? Like farm cheese? It's super easy and you can have lots of good stuff........and cheese! Gal of good whole milk brought up to temp (think it was 180° but I might be wrong on that) kill the heat and drop some acid......like lemon juice lol in........let it set. There's a little more to it but not much. Use the curds (fat) and whey (protein) make anything you want.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Smoked so much weed before work, lucky I’m only operating heavy machinery.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


It’s Australia Day, I think I’m the only person working lol. Traffic was good


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes whey protein. I thought that was a byproduct of making cheese.


That sounds as bad as drinking gravy. I can’t do diary though


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s Australia Day, I think I’m the only person working lol. Traffic was good


Didn't you just get a promotion?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I stopped and got a Philly cheesesteak smothered in cheese, onions & peppers, with a side of fries...I needed a beef fix after that prime rib pic last night @Laughing Grass
> 
> Now to get some work done...and plant some seeds I just germinated


A philly cheesesteak sounds pretty good right now! I skipped lunch today.



DarkWeb said:


> Hey @Laughing Grass have you ever made plain cheese? Like farm cheese? It's super easy and you can have lots of good stuff........and cheese! Gal of good whole milk brought up to temp (think it was 180° but I might be wrong on that) kill the heat and drop some acid......like lemon juice lol in........let it set. There's a little more to it but not much. Use the curds (fat) and whey (protein) make anything you want.


No we don't really each that much dairy. Believe it or not illegal to sell whole milk in Canada to anyone who's not in the dairy cartel.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I read it as puss and instantly felt thirsty


It's funnier when you say it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> That sounds as bad as drinking gravy. I can’t do diary though


it's chocolaty delicious! Whey protein isolate has less than 1% lactose, it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A philly cheesesteak sounds pretty good right now! I skipped lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't really each that much dairy. Believe it or not illegal to sell whole milk in Canada to anyone who's not in the dairy cartel.


Whole milk in USese means full fat milk (4-5%), not raw.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whole milk in USese means full fat milk (4-5%), not raw.


The Feds periodically go after the Amish because they deal in raw milk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whole milk in USese means full fat milk (4-5%), not raw.


Homo milk... whoever came up with that name needs a kick in the nuts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The Feds periodically go after the Amish because they deal in raw milk


I guess you can get sick from non pasteurized milk?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess you can get sick from non pasteurized milk?


You can, but interestingly enough most cases of dairy food poisoning is due to after pasteurization contamination. Pasteurization is more or less required due to the industrial scale of dairy production; the mixing of milk from multiple herds. One sick cow or dirty udder would contaminate 10's of thousands of gallons. Small scale operations like Amish and Euro cheesemakers can and do take good care of their cows else the biz is destroyed


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A philly cheesesteak sounds pretty good right now! I skipped lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't really each that much dairy. Believe it or not illegal to sell whole milk in Canada to anyone who's not in the dairy cartel.


Just put it in a bag and write skim in black marker on the side. Weirdo's....,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You can, but interestingly enough most cases of dairy food poisoning is due to after pasteurization contamination. Pasteurization is more or less required due to the industrial scale of dairy production; the mixing of milk from multiple herds. One sick cow or dirty udder would contaminate 10's of thousands of gallons. Small scale operations like Amish and Euro cheesemakers can and do take good care of their cows else the biz is destroyed


It's good to be in the know..


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't you just get a promotion?


Yeah, I get bonus’s keeping the job a head of schedule and there decent


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah, I get bonus’s keeping the job a head of schedule and there decent


Sucker! 

Just wait till you can't sleep because you know if you use pre finished material it will cost more in hrs than if you used raw and finished in house. You also come out with a nicer product.......lol it happens


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sucker!
> 
> Just wait till you can't sleep because you know if you use pre finished material it will cost more in hrs than if you used raw and finished in house. You also come out with a nicer product.......lol it happens


I’m building 52 apartments it’s a pre finished all that’s done by head office. But organising it all is epic


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m building 52 apartments it’s a pre finished all that’s done by head office. But organising it all is epic


It's fun


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's fun


Yeah I rate it, I need to be busy lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You can, but interestingly enough most cases of dairy food poisoning is due to after pasteurization contamination. Pasteurization is more or less required due to the industrial scale of dairy production; the mixing of milk from multiple herds. One sick cow or dirty udder would contaminate 10's of thousands of gallons. Small scale operations like Amish and Euro cheesemakers can and do take good care of their cows else the biz is destroyed


My family's dairy farm had the family herd and the production herd. They were different breeds of cows and they were handled differently. They didn't share the same pasture as the commercial cows and I remember them being milked by hand. I think there were 2 or 3 at any one time. I was told they had much higher fat content and we drank the raw product from them as well as made butter and cream. I don't remember them making cheese. It did not go through the commercial production auto milkers, chillers and the like.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My family's dairy farm had the family herd and the production herd. They were different breeds of cows and they were handled differently. They didn't share the same pasture as the commercial cows and I remember them being milked by hand. I think there were 2 or 3 at any one time. I was told they had much higher fat content and we drank the raw product from them as well as made butter and cream. I don't remember them making cheese. It did not go through the commercial production auto milkers, chillers and the like.


I grew up near 2 dairy farms, and was friends with their kids so spent lots of time at both....But I remember a "milk shortage" or something in the mid 70's where the prices skyrocketed on milk. I remember my mom bought powdered milk once and tried passing it off as real milk. Hell no!! They did start getting raw milk from the local farms...my mom grew up on a dairy farm so she was ok with it, and we did that for a few years til prices went back down. 
I still drink a big glass of whole milk with dinner every night, usually with chocolate syrup!


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 25, 2021)

why isn't this thread called dairy farmers?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I grew up near 2 dairy farms, and was friends with their kids so spent lots of time at both....But I remember a "milk shortage" or something in the mid 70's where the prices skyrocketed on milk. I remember my mom bought powdered milk once and tried passing it off as real milk. Hell no!! They did start getting raw milk from the local farms...my mom grew up on a dairy farm so she was ok with it, and we did that for a few years til prices went back down.
> I still drink a big glass of whole milk with dinner every night, usually with chocolate syrup!


Mmmm Bosco! Hersheys was second place and then there was Ovaltine.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmm Bosco! Hersheys was second place and then there was Ovaltine.


Milo is the top dog here, never heard of the first 2 but we have Ovaltine


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

I like ovaltine!


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like ovaltine!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

I was raised on Hershey's chocolate....Probably because it's made not far from here...and it's probably my favorite "everyday" chocolate and chocolate syrup. I visited the Hershey's amusement park in PA. a few years ago and it's a pretty cool fun park.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Milo is the top dog here, never heard of the first 2 but we have Ovaltine


I have a rescue dog named Milo. He bites, coincidence? I think not!


----------



## solakani (Jan 25, 2021)

solakani said:


> Reminds me of a scene in Rounders with Teddy KGB. Thinking of taking a short position on a day trade of APHA @ $13. Will consult the Oreo oracles.
> 
> You can't lose what you don't put in the middle. But you can't win much either.
> Mike McDermott


Nice!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Killing off the rest of the banana kush. With my favorite milk.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

@shrxhky420 holy smokes, literally. $10,500 piece 









Hubbard Glass – Blue White Grapes 2 Wine Set - Swamp City Gallery Lounge


This Collaboration between Hubbard glass, Jkelly, and Abrooksart was made for the “anotherfuckingartshow” in the Long island Glass studio. The white has an overlay of illuminati for a soft side and the blue has a bit of steel Wool. Making what hibbard claims is one of the hardest color combos he...




swampcitygallerylounge.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 holy smokes, literally. $10,500 piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would suck to drop that!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 holy smokes, literally. $10,500 piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing better lick my balls while i'm hitting it for that much

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thing better lick my balls while i'm hitting it for that much
> 
> SH420


Heeeyyyy now you’re thinking


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

4" on the way! Just enough to plow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Killing off the rest of the banana kush. With my favorite milk.
> View attachment 4807594


we have that here now. It's thick like a milkshake.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 4" on the way! Just enough to plow.


I heard lg was getting 20 ft of snow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 4" on the way! Just enough to plow.


Snow today then freezing rain tonight. Get the skates out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snow today then freezing rain tonight. Get the skates out.


Are you gonna be able to get to the dog park with 20 ft of snow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whey has spiders associated with it


Speaking of... 

Who knew spiders float?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snow today then freezing rain tonight. Get the skates out.


Crust sucks! 

Oh weather just said 3"-6" now


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Just gonna be wet around here. Expecting a couple inches of rain. We need it but because of all the fires we had, landslides are a very real threat. Santa Cruz mountains is supposed to get pummeled.  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Are you gonna be able to get to the dog park with 20 ft of snow?


I might need more poodles


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> Who knew spiders float?
> 
> View attachment 4807659


I did! Hate those bitches! You gotta put bleach in the water if they’re in it! Ohhh no no no to spiders!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Crust sucks!
> 
> Oh weather just said 3"-6" now


I love crust. And toast and bagels and and and I miss breads...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I did! Hate those bitches! You gotta put bleach in the water if they’re in it! Ohhh no no no to spiders!


Me too... but millipedes are the worst. He's now living in the sewer with the albino crocodiles.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Crust sucks!
> 
> Oh weather just said 3"-6" now


Hey, did you teach your kid to make coffee yet? I'm feeling really lazy and don't want to get up to make some. 
Tell her I said, chop chop!

SH420


----------



## solakani (Jan 26, 2021)

Purple Punch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Crust sucks!
> 
> Oh weather just said 3"-6" now


We still don't have any snow. I don't remember it ever being this green so late into January.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

Okay looking deeper.....some ski forcasts say 5" some are saying 6"-8".........kinda all over the place with totals. Opensnow is saying a possibility of 14:1 ratio and that agrees with my hip I'm saying at least 8" here by the end of it


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 26, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Deusracing said:


> View attachment 4807726View attachment 4807730


Good morning


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 26, 2021)

Good morning! Just haD a quick “business meeting” and Now back to your regular scheduled wake and bake with the Scooby gang, brought to you by Hawgsbreath x lavender x purple urkle x afghan.... very tasty. Btw, not a huge milk fan, my daughter loves raw milk... she says it’s “so fresh”, I dunno, raw is ok imo, to each their own. The unpasteurized organic apple cider my friend makes down the road though, we can agree on that. Maybe probiotics maybe psychosomatic but that stuff tastes and feels great.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Good morning! Just haD a quick “business meeting” and Now back to your regular scheduled wake and bake with the Scooby gang, brought to you by Hawgsbreath x lavender x purple urkle x afghan.... very tasty. Btw, not a huge milk fan, my daughter loves raw milk... she says it’s “so fresh”, I dunno, raw is ok imo, to each their own. The unpasteurized organic apple cider my friend makes down the road though, we can agree on that. Maybe probiotics maybe psychosomatic but that stuff tastes and feels great.


Yuuum cider


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

Morning.....

it's a nice 50F this morning, light wind out of the west......gonna hit 77F today and sunny.....

Coffee is up.....and so are the taco's.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Good morning! Just haD a quick “business meeting” and Now back to your regular scheduled wake and bake with the Scooby gang, brought to you by Hawgsbreath x lavender x purple urkle x afghan.... very tasty. Btw, not a huge milk fan, my daughter loves raw milk... she says it’s “so fresh”, I dunno, raw is ok imo, to each their own. The unpasteurized organic apple cider my friend makes down the road though, we can agree on that. Maybe probiotics maybe psychosomatic but that stuff tastes and feels great.


Open ferment that cider for some awesome vinegar


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

Deusracing said:


> View attachment 4807726View attachment 4807730


Mornin


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2021)

5 inches last night more to come good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

ooooooh guess who’s going to the beach.



















  Edit: it’s 76 already at 11 am


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ooooooh guess who’s going to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California is broken...


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California is broken...
> View attachment 4807791


It was 28 here last night, the roofs sparkled. Storm rolling in is supposed to start snowing at 2K feet.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Open ferment that cider for some awesome vinegar


well I have done that by accident, they also produce their own acv, and the cider is so good it’s like liquid gold, it barely lasts a day once the lid is cracked.... the stash stays in the freezer in a preservation effort


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California is broken...
> View attachment 4807791


we'll take the rain if you don't want it......might help with the drought we are in...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> well I have done that by accident, they also produce their own acv, and the cider is so good it’s like liquid gold, it barely lasts a day once the lid is cracked.... the stash stays in the freezer in a preservation effort


got an old gas tank that need a little fixen cause of rust, apple cider vinegar works wonders.....js


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got an old gas tank that need a little fixen cause of rust, apple cider vinegar works wonders.....js


Use a battery charger and washing soda and water to do electrolysis.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Use a battery charger and washing soda and water to do electrolysis.


speaking of electrolysis.......I was just looking at something this morning...ck this...

meet Stanley Myer..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> speaking of electrolysis.......I was just looking at something this morning...ck this...
> 
> meet Stanley Myer..


Then check this out......look at lawsuit and death.




__





Stanley Meyer's water fuel cell - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ooooooh guess who’s going to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Then check this out......look at lawsuit and death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I know......lots of speculation with him.....one of the best I've heard is big oil didn't want him around and decided to eliminate him cause of the technology he created


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

carbogganing for cabbage rolls. I hope she appreciates that I risked my life for comfort food.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we have that here now. It's thick like a milkshake.


CAVU here with wind, bitter, biting cold


Metasynth said:


> California is broken...
> View attachment 4807791


It sure is and my car's battery died. They really dislike it when it's cold. It wouldn't be so frustrating if my dogs didn't have an appointment at the groomers. Oh well first world issues an hour late for their spa day, they'll survive


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California is broken...
> View attachment 4807791


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2021)

Deusracing said:


> View attachment 4807880


Yeah, but that’s Illinois. Not California. That sorta weather is normal for Illinois, but I live in Los Angeles county...


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

__





National Weather Service







forecast.weather.gov





Truckee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> CAVU here with wind, bitter, biting cold
> 
> It sure is and my car's battery died. They really dislike it when it's cold. It wouldn't be so frustrating if my dogs didn't have an appointment at the groomers. Oh well first world issues an hour late for their spa day, they'll survive


CAVU? Think you guys will get snow outside the mountains?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807827


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4807887View attachment 4807889


lol that's not helping.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunny and winobarbie at the beach


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dated a girl from Truckee. Phew, what a rollercoaster.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> CAVU? Think you guys will get snow outside the mountains?


Ceiling and visibility unlimited, I don't think it's cold enough. It's 42 so if it clouded up maybe? If so it would be wet and heavy. Let's hope not.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Bobby schmeckle skiing?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> Who knew spiders float?
> 
> View attachment 4807659


I had one like that in my laundry sink in the basement...I was poking at it with a (whatever was in my hand), and it was jumping around avoiding me....then it jumped on my hand and bit me...it stung worse than a bee sting. It died shortly after that, but ouch!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ooooooh guess who’s going to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 76 here last night....in my grow room, and I had my beach chair, vaporizer, and a stack of travel & garden magazines and chilled in there til bedtime looking at pictures of oceans and gardens and sun...I even had my shades on cause it's so bright in there....all I needed was some sand to run my toes through. I tried running them through super soil but it wasn't the same  Gotta do what you gotta do!! And sadly this is a true story, except for my toes in the SS


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had one like that in my laundry sink in the basement...I was poking at it with a (whatever was in my hand), and it was jumping around avoiding me....then it jumped on my hand and bit me...it stung worse than a bee sting. It died shortly after that, but ouch!!


Wow I don't think we have biting spiders here, but I'm not getting close enough to find out. I think that was an orb weaver.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was 76 here last night....in my grow room, and I had my beach chair, vaporizer, and a stack of travel & garden magazines and chilled in there til bedtime looking at pictures of oceans and gardens and sun...I even had my shades on cause it's so bright in there....all I needed was some sand to run my toes through. I tried running them through super soil but it wasn't the same  Gotta do what you gotta do!! And sadly this is a true story, except for my toes in the SS


81 currently


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow I don't think we have biting spiders here, but I'm not getting close enough to find out. I think that was an orb weaver.


I think about the only spiders that can't bite are Daddy Longlegs, their fangs aren't strong enough to penetrate skin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

I like to say I have a certain respect for spiders in general......just simply cause of what they provide especially in garden type situations


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think about the only spiders that can't bite are Daddy Longlegs, their fangs aren't strong enough to penetrate skin.


had to google it... I didn't know orb weavers could bite.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I like to say I have a certain respect for spiders in general......just simply cause of what they provide especially in garden type situations


Spiders find me delectable, I've been bitten a bunch of times. I have little scars from the bastards.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spiders find me delectable, I've been bitten a bunch of times. I have little scars from the bastards.


I've in my area all my life......all I can say is I haven't been hit....I've seen black widows, orb, recluse spiders and such....luckly to this day I've never been hit....course knock on wood ya know....


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've in my area all my life......all I can say is I haven't been hit....I've seen black widows, orb, recluse spiders and such....luckly to this day I've never been hit....course knock on wood ya know....


A black widow hooked me up once, I was grabbing a fishing pole from under a boat cover and didn't look before I put my hand in there. Bit my hand and it hurt all the way up to my shoulder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> A black widow hooked me up once, I was grabbing a fishing pole from under a boat cover and didn't look before I put my hand in there. Bit my hand and it hurt all the way up to my shoulder.


do you need antivenom for a black widow bite?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> A black widow hooked me up once, I was grabbing a fishing pole from under a boat cover and didn't look before I put my hand in there. Bit my hand and it hurt all the way up to my shoulder.


that wasn't pretty I'd bet......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2021)

one of the ones down this way that I really have to watch are the brown recluses.......when those get ahold of you....first thing is go to the ER.......after everything is done....you might walk out with a small chunk of flesh removed....


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you need antivenom for a black widow bite?


No, just took some Benadryl. They won't kill you unless you have an allergic reaction.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once againas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've in my area all my life......all I can say is I haven't been hit....I've seen black widows, orb, recluse spiders and such....luckly to this day I've never been hit....course knock on wood ya know....


I’ve only been bitten by a spider once.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

Grinder is ready are you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

Morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

Where is @mysunnyboy I'm out of papers again


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is @mysunnyboy I'm out of papers again


I just woke up if you can believe that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is @mysunnyboy I'm out of papers again


You need to buy in bulk.


----------



## GreenthumbDynasty (Jan 27, 2021)

Smoking a fresh batch of melonade sundae from lit farms


----------



## GreenthumbDynasty (Jan 27, 2021)

Lit farms melonade sundae


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

Ya maybe when I make some money


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to buy in bulk.


I use these guys and have been happy with selection, pricing and shipping





Rolling Papers Archives


Rolling Papers have been the first choice for avid smokers for centuries. The tobacco plant is widely believed to have started growing in about 6000 BC. It is also believed that Native Americans began using tobacco in various ways, smoking included, a few thousand years later. As the years went...




www.rollingpaperdepot.com





No affiliation


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

My new Pokémon guy. Caught it after we discussed milk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

I got one to lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I got one to lolView attachment 4808620


I used to think those were bobbers before I started playing Pokémon last year


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> My new Pokémon guy. Caught it after we discussed milk. View attachment 4808618


Is that 4 penises?!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that 4 penises?!


Wrong thread


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that 4 penises?!


If that’s where you get your milk, then yes my friend they are.






































It’s too early for penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wrong thread


We've already gone over morning wood.......


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We've already gone over morning wood.......


I missed it. 


Damn!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I missed it.
> 
> 
> Damn!


I can always get more....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We've already gone over morning wood.......


Morning wood
Leads to 
Morning sickness
Think before you chop




This PSA was brought to you today by the letter V and the number 6. V, V as in Vagina. 6, 6 as in the number of children running and screaming through the house.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wrong thread


We're in TnT, never a wrong thread. 

But for sunnyboy I'll....




















































Confused? We all are. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're in TnT, never a wrong thread.
> 
> But for sunnyboy I'll....
> 
> ...


I’ve got dementia I think lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)

I had a harvest on Sunday morning and it was some sticky shit. I had to clean the fiskars after every bud I trimmed. 

Thought I would start off the day with a little in the bowl. 

Holy fuck! I had to tell myself to sit down for a minute and I was already sitting down!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Morning wood
> Leads to
> Morning sickness
> Think before you chop
> ...


That's pretty funny...666 vagina!


----------



## solakani (Jan 27, 2021)

Meerschaum Calabash Hash pipe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're in TnT, never a wrong thread.
> 
> But for sunnyboy I'll....
> 
> ...


I miss @MrEDuck


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I miss @MrEDuck


Must be part of the dementia. I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

For all the ducks out there


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to buy in bulk.


I drove in the snowstorm just as it started last night to get my box of papers from the po box before I ran out .... it was getting close


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> I drove in the snowstorm just as it started last night to get my box of papers from the po box before I ran out .... it was getting close


That’s devotion.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

@mysunnyboy https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/word-replacer-ii/djakfbefalbkkdgnhkkdiihelkjdpbfh?hl=en ftw

Such a fun plugin.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 27, 2021)

No ducks milk or wood here, just some dank organic coffee and the most lemon zest smelling lemon Larry og x lavender x urkle x afghan this side of the Mississippi. Love and Life everyone


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/word-replacer-ii/djakfbefalbkkdgnhkkdiihelkjdpbfh?hl=en ftw
> 
> Such a fun plugin.
> 
> View attachment 4808647


That’s funny. I’m going to check the App Store


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> No ducks milk or wood here, just some dank organic coffee and the most lemon zest smelling lemon Larry og x lavender x urkle x afghan this side of the Mississippi. Love and Life everyone


Sounds delicious


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s devotion.


I feel like something was proven... to be fair I Say snowstorm but it was forecasted 3 inches, I don’t think was even that, but it would take a lot to stop me


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/word-replacer-ii/djakfbefalbkkdgnhkkdiihelkjdpbfh?hl=en ftw
> 
> Such a fun plugin.


Uh oh


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Must be part of the dementia. I have no idea who that is.


Just a guy with a Mallard


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s devotion.


That's true! I have a pipe and now I know how to use it just for these exigencies! Thank you, you know who.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just a guy with a Mallard


Ok I am lost. Does mallard mean more than a duck?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> I feel like something was proven... to be fair I Say snowstorm but it was forecasted 3 inches, I don’t think was even that, but it would take a lot to stop me


I went out in the snow yesterday also. It did get slick fast.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok I am lost. Does mallard mean more than a duck?


It started somewhere around this post:





There are more than 2 Human Sexes


Ignoring my initial tease of your spelling, I am serious about asking for a link. Different people observe the same phenomenon and perceive things that are at best quite different ... at worst flatly contradictory. So my request for a link is a: in good faith, and b:quite reasonable. I request...



rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

Sex War and Promiscuity: Why Ducks Have the Largest Penises in the World


To bypass the complicated defenses of the duck vagina




news.softpedia.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It started somewhere around this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I’ve got dementia. I have no memory of that thread at all even after reading it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sex War and Promiscuity: Why Ducks Have the Largest Penises in the World
> 
> 
> To bypass the complicated defenses of the duck vagina
> ...


In the final analysis so much seems to come down to vaginas and penes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Uh oh


I've almost eliminated hate from my browser with this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yep I’ve got dementia. I have no memory of that thread at all even after reading it.


From Eloisa to Abelard
....
How happy is the blameless vestal's lot!
The world forgetting, by the world forgot.
*Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind!*
Each pray'r accepted, and each wish resign'd;
Labour and rest, that equal periods keep;
"Obedient slumbers that can wake and weep;"
Desires compos'd, affections ever ev'n,
Tears that delight, and sighs that waft to Heav'n.
Grace shines around her with serenest beams,
And whisp'ring angels prompt her golden dreams.
For her th' unfading rose of Eden blooms,
And wings of seraphs shed divine perfumes,
For her the Spouse prepares the bridal ring,
For her white virgins hymeneals sing,
To sounds of heav'nly harps she dies away,
And melts in visions of eternal day.

-Alexander Pope


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> From Eloisa to Abelard
> ....
> How happy is the blameless vestal's lot!
> The world forgetting, by the world forgot.
> ...


That’s lovely


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s lovely


Ding-dong


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s lovely


It is, I wish I could write like that.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've almost eliminated hate from my browser with this.


pretty excellent... kind of like madlib meets censoring your brain, I like it, South Park could do something with that or maybe they have, gonna have a doobie snack and think about it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ding-dong


lol “you’re nuts N V T nuts”
1:36 if you can’t wait


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve only been bitten by a spider once.
> 
> View attachment 4808599


I've lived in this area of mine for 40yrs, and knock on wood, I haven't been hit.....now bees, wasps, and scorpions.....been hit by those, but not a spider. I have seen what they can though, especially with a brown recluse too....dogs, cats, cattle and horses and it's not a pretty sight....js.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

Morning btw...

chilly 42F this morning, mid 60's for the high today and sunny....

Coffee is up.....

now where are those taco's....hmmm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Wake up babies!


----------



## solakani (Jan 28, 2021)

Bowl of home grown with dry sift topper


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Morning.
Feels like a pax kinda day.


It's snowing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

@mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> View attachment 4809544


When I run out of weed because of my wife.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> When I run out of weed because of my wife.
> View attachment 4809550


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

It's 10° F out there this morning.  I'm staying in and drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

No results on the covid site yet. Kinda annoying that foreigners coming in by air can get instant results while the rest of us have to wait up to 48 hours.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's 10° F out there this morning.  I'm staying in and drinking hot chocolate.


14° here. It's supposed to drop below 0° without counting wind chill.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

The news is saying that it is -3 outside


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No results on the covid site yet. Kinda annoying that foreigners coming in by air can get instant results while the rest of us have to wait up to 48 hours.


It's a different test. You want the one you're getting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

I take a little comfort in knowing there's colder places in the US.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a different test. You want the one you're getting.


Still annoying having to wait when you're part of the instant gratification generation.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still annoying having to wait when you're part of the instant gratification generation.


You could get one of those scratch off tests.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You could get one of those scratch off tests.


Have you seen those?
Scratch taking that test right off your “to do” list


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends just for laughing grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have you seen those?
> Scratch taking that test right off your “to do” list


lol they suggest that everyone in the household be tested. Nuts to that! I'll see what her results are then make a decision. 

They only offer the lobotomy test or the saliva test if for some reason you can't do the nasal test. https://www.sinaihealth.ca/covid19/covid-19-assessment-centre/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends View attachment 4809581View attachment 4809582just for laughing grass


Had the ac on yesterday


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Yuk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

The wife Told Me To Tell you to husha your face @mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife Told Me To Tell you to husha your face @mysunnyboy


Tell her it was 84 2 days ago

come on down to the redneck riviera


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen...

Peaches


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yuk
> View attachment 4809588


The weekend isn't looking too bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Can't do that she fell asleep on the beach burnt her ass and let's say the next four and a half hour car ride back to Illinois was not a fun time for her


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

That was 14 hrs ride back to Illinois


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can't do that she fell asleep on the beach burnt her ass and let's say the next four and a half hour car ride back to Illinois was not a fun time for her


Where do you go to the beach up there?
I hated Ohio when I lived there. No beaches.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

I had taking her to the golf coast


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen...
> 
> Peaches


Have you ever heard of Lords of acid? Reminds me of their pussy song lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

It was Panama City


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was Panama City


Beautiful beach


DarkWeb said:


> Have you ever heard of Lords of acid? Reminds me of their pussy song lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Quick question has Homestead ever recovered from Hurricane Andrew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Tell her it was 84 2 days ago
> View attachment 4809595
> come on down to the redneck riviera


Our beach currently.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wake up babies!


We used to do a lot of lateral and medial malleolar fractures courtesy of those type of shoes, easy money.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can't do that she fell asleep on the beach burnt her ass and let's say the next four and a half hour car ride back to Illinois was not a fun time for her


I was thinking, us northerners would fry on that beach!! I went on a cruise to the Bahamas 2 years ago and got burned to a crisp in about 5 minutes the 2nd day at sea....Rookie mistake. I suffered the rest of the trip, but still had a great time.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 28, 2021)

I got to go to a hearing for an aggravated dui I got in 2018. It all comes down to whether or not I crossed the line. If I win I'll be posting my video on YouTube for use in future cases. I got in trouble for refusing to test rather than being drunk, the law is a really fucked up thing I would advise everyone to avoid it.. In any case I won't be smoking this morning but I do hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We used to do a lot of lateral and medial malleolar fractures courtesy of those type of shoes, easy money.


hard to believe she can dance in those things.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Tell her it was 84 2 days ago
> come on down to the redneck riviera


will be there soon enough, gotta stop in every few weeks or my tan fades


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No results on the covid site yet. Kinda annoying that foreigners coming in by air can get instant results while the rest of us have to wait up to 48 hours.


I’m okay with that since we can’t trust people to quarantine. 

Good luck with your test results.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where do you go to the beach up there?
> I hated Ohio when I lived there. No beaches.


The Great Lakes have some nice beaches but only useful in the summer. Nothing like Florida or California though. Obviously.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

This is one of my favourite spots. Cant wait to get back.









Coronado


Set against the backdrop of storied and iconic Hotel del Coronado, and featured in Marilyn Monroe’s 1958 film “Some Like it Hot,” Coronado is the quintessential San Diego...




www.sandiego.org


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I got to go to a hearing for an aggravated dui I got in 2018. It all comes down to whether or not I crossed the line. If I win I'll be posting my video on YouTube for use in future cases. I got in trouble for refusing to test rather than being drunk, the law is a really fucked up thing I would advise everyone to avoid it.. In any case I won't be smoking this morning but I do hope you all have a good day.


Best of luck Ching! I hope you win.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is one of my favourite spots. Cant wait to get back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live a couple hours from there and I have a friend who lives close! So close, I'm envious.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I live a couple hours from there and I have a friend who lives close! So close, I'm envious.


My wife is from SD and we see her family whenever we can. In the winter, of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hard to believe she can dance in those things.


She’s capable of anything


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

Morning everyone....nice to see everyone live and well...

37F this morning, rather nippy this morning.....guess we had a dry front push through last night.....gonna hit 55F and sunny today....

coffee is up.....fresh pot....

now Taco's......bacon and egg for today's choice....and a little green hot sauce to livin those taste buds.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

you people talking about beaches.....wish I was at SPI today.....77F at the beach.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m okay with that since we can’t trust people to quarantine.
> 
> Good luck with your test results.


My partner, not me thankfully. I had the test during the summer. Zero stars would not recommend.



mysunnyboy said:


> She’s capable of anything


I don't think I could walk in 6" platforms.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner, not me thankfully. I had the test during the summer. Zero stars would not recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could walk in 6" platforms.


Are they only six?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Are they only six?


I was guessing, maybe 8" platform? 5" is my absolute limit if there's not a lot of walking.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Now does that number up or down when high is the question lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now does that number up or down when high is the question lol


I'm not sure I understand your question.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question.


That sentence no verb.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Does the number of inches in the platform go up or down when you are high


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best of luck Ching! I hope you win.


Thank you for the support. The hearing was vacated cause the cop was exposed. So next time, next time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does the number of inches in the platform go up or down when you are high


I doubt they’re adjustable.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Go fish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Thank you for the support. The hearing was vacated cause the cop was exposed. So next time, next time.


Did you get pictures of the cop exposed?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get pictures of the cop exposed?


Wow, you're brave, not even an 'asking for a friend'!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get pictures of the cop exposed?


Lol nah I just got the video from his car. I don't want to share until the case is over but it's bull sh!t


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, you're brave, not even an 'asking for a friend'!!


Oh shoot I forgot my friend wants them also.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That sentence no verb.


 understand is a verb.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does the number of inches in the platform go up or down when you are high


I've never worn stripper shoes... might be a million dollar idea



raratt said:


> View attachment 4809751
> Go fish.


what happens when the fish dies?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never worn stripper shoes... might be a million dollar idea
> 
> 
> 
> what happens when the fish dies?


Probably resin art.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never worn stripper shoes... might be a million dollar idea
> 
> 
> 
> what happens when the fish dies?


Yeah that's my problem with those shoes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> understand is a verb.


I was referring to his post; that was not clear in retrospect.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what happens when the fish dies?


They come apart to feed/dispose of the fish when needed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> understand is a verb.


He was referring to the question that confused you (and me as well)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably resin art.


Not in the 1970s they weren't 


raratt said:


> They come apart to feed/dispose of the fish when needed.


Not in the 1970s they didn't


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

zplugalex420 said:


> Here


Reported spamdog is reported.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

zplugalex420 said:


> Who's tried Some laughing gas kush before ? Here


reported

and NO....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

zplugalex420 said:


> Here


reported again you asshat.....now go away


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not in the 1970s they didn't











The Truth Behind the Infamous Fish Tank Platform Shoes


The goldfish tank as decorative art is all the rage, but as a fashion statement? These shoes are guaranteed to get you noticed.




www.thebalancecareers.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was referring to his post; that was not clear in retrospect.





curious2garden said:


> He was referring to the question that confused you (and me as well)


lol that one snuck by.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Truth Behind the Infamous Fish Tank Platform Shoes
> 
> 
> The goldfish tank as decorative art is all the rage, but as a fashion statement? These shoes are guaranteed to get you noticed.
> ...


The ones I saw the fish were dead. I assumed sealed in but considering we were doing a lot of drugs and alcohol it could have been a forgetful owner/operator.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that one snuck by.


^^ ending a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The ones I saw the fish were dead. I assumed sealed in but considering we were doing a lot of drugs and alcohol it could have been a forgetful owner/operator.


Were you able to feed them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Truth Behind the Infamous Fish Tank Platform Shoes
> 
> 
> The goldfish tank as decorative art is all the rage, but as a fashion statement? These shoes are guaranteed to get you noticed.
> ...


Make them useful and put peanuts or smarties in the heel.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ^^ ending a sentence in a preposition.


"Hey baby ya wanna..." oh, different word.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were you able to feed them?


raratt says yes. I would never have owned them. I just saw them dead. I've rarely worn heels


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> raratt says yes. I would never have owned them. I just saw them dead. I've rarely worn heels


Me either.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were you able to feed them?


raratt says yes. I would never have owned them. I just saw them dead. I've rarely worn heels


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ^^ ending a sentence with a preposition.


In this application it’s an adverb. Kosher.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Reported spamdog is reported.


So you re-published his spam?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

How do you feed a dead fish?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So you re-published his spam?


I imagine my post will disappear once spammie gets kicked.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you feed a dead fish?


very carefully


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine my post will disappear once spammie gets kicked.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you feed a dead fish?


To a live seal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> raratt says yes. I would never have owned them. I just saw them dead. I've rarely worn heels


That's cruel even if they are just goldfish. Are you very tall? I used heels for a long time to make myself taller, kind given up on them in the last few years.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you very tall?


If I wore those platforms I would have to duck through doorways.


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's cruel even if they are just goldfish. Are you very tall? I used heels for a long time to make myself taller, kind given up on them in the last few years.


Vanity is rarely worth the price paid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> If I wore those platforms I would have to duck through doorways.


how tall are you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Vanity is rarely worth the price paid.


I'm all for fashion, but not animal cruelty.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Them shoes reminds me of kids at the fair running with a gold fish in bags shaking the shit out of them to watch the fish swim though bubbles never ended very good for the fishy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm all for fashion, but not animal cruelty.


I'm gonna be good........can't do it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm gonna be good........can't do it!


how could that be twisted?


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how tall are you?


1.88 meters.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> 1.88 meters.


 In meters even!


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In meters even!


I have a conversion tool, Americans only understand metric weights...I think it is because of the marijuanas.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a conversion tool, Americans only understand metric weights...I think it is because of the marijuanas.


for a person's height we usually measure it in centimeters. My DL says I'm 150cm tall.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for a person's height we usually measure it in centimeters. My DL says I'm 150cm tall.


I have short skis bigger than that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

test came back negative.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Awesome congratulations


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome congratulations


Thanks, I was sure she would be negative. If this happened six months ago I would have been a basket case, now I'm like meh whatever. Covid has made me dead inside lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Covid is no joke hopefully your lovely ladies can bring you back to life


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow did I miss some Pulitzer work yesterday or what?

Spam is still here and visible.

-22 degrees temperature change.

I ain’t feeling good. No mask today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wow did I miss some Pulitzer work yesterday or what?
> 
> Spam is still here and visible.
> 
> ...


Spam, spam, spam, bacon n spam......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning bakers happy Friday. 

For the roots girls...






SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for a person's height we usually measure it in centimeters. My DL says I'm 150cm tall.


I learned that in Mexico. I'm 185cm

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

If You Recognize Any Of These 35 Pictures, Congratulations! You Are Officially Old


Wear it as a badge of honor.




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

Okay it's cold -12°


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay it's cold -12°


brrrrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> If You Recognize Any Of These 35 Pictures, Congratulations! You Are Officially Old
> 
> 
> Wear it as a badge of honor.
> ...


Damn it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay it's cold -12°


damn that's cold! It's -13° here but celsius 

No off leash park this morning.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> If You Recognize Any Of These 35 Pictures, Congratulations! You Are Officially Old
> 
> 
> Wear it as a badge of honor.
> ...


I must be old. 35 for 35! what do I win?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> If You Recognize Any Of These 35 Pictures, Congratulations! You Are Officially Old
> 
> 
> Wear it as a badge of honor.
> ...


That exact crockpot was a wedding gift. My grandmother had that table and chairs, although it was red.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn that's cold! It's -13° here but celsius
> 
> No off leash park this morning.


I was whining about 40 and light rain when I have to take the dog to the dentist in LA today. I'll stop now, thanks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That exact crockpot was a wedding gift. My grandmother had that table and chairs, although it was red.


Mine too. Red and cream colored. Wish I had them now.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone up for some square dancing? Loading up the bowl with some Do-Si-Dos!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That exact crockpot was a wedding gift. My grandmother had that table and chairs, although it was red.


I've only stepped on one thing that was worse than Jax!


It made me bleed and I held it in so I didn't wake everyone in the house.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That exact crockpot was a wedding gift. My grandmother had that table and chairs, although it was red.


I wish I had a dollar for every time I burned my lip on the cigarette lighter smoking hash.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time I burned my lip on the cigarette lighter smoking hash.


It was a great weapon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That exact crockpot was a wedding gift. My grandmother had that table and chairs, although it was red.


We had a red set too when I was a kid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It was a great weapon.


When I bought a car in my younger days, the first thing I would check was to see if the cig lighter worked.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mine too. Red and cream colored. Wish I had them now.


LOL Same here although they would not have gone with my 1970's avocado green kitchen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've only stepped on one thing that was worse than Jax!
> View attachment 4810412
> 
> It made me bleed and I held it in so I didn't wake everyone in the house.


Ouch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> If You Recognize Any Of These 35 Pictures, Congratulations! You Are Officially Old
> 
> 
> Wear it as a badge of honor.
> ...


They were still using the staff liner in music class when I was in high school.



curious2garden said:


> I was whining about 40 and light rain when I have to take the dog to the dentist in LA today. I'll stop now, thanks.


I don't blame you, anything under 70° is gross.


----------



## solakani (Jan 29, 2021)

Gorilla Breath


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time I burned my lip on the cigarette lighter smoking hash.


It was roach clips and the cherry as I remember it. I didn't smoke a lot of hash.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 29, 2021)

morning everyone.... I’ll have the spam spam spam eggs and spam and live rosin


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Same here although they would not have gone with my 1970's avocado green kitchen.


With orange and brown or just avocado? With mushrooms too?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> With orange and brown or just avocado? With mushrooms too?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4810425


 it's an attack on the senses. 

capet in the kitchen must have been a pain to keep clean.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Happy Friday ya'll , we made it!! Smoke em if you got em


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Same here although they would not have gone with my 1970's avocado green kitchen.


Harvest Gold here


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> With orange and brown or just avocado? With mushrooms too?


Avocado and off white, I disliked the orange and brown. Although my mother in law LOVED all three and had the most horrific orange dining room set like this


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's an attack on the senses.
> 
> capet in the kitchen must have been a pain to keep clean.


Yes it was.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again 6 more inches come today though tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4810428Happy Friday ya'll , we made it!! Smoke em if you got em


I'm saving mine until after I get home from Los Angeles. I may have a second cup of coffee though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch


Not the word I was thinking


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 29, 2021)

Morning not the best song but great video happy Friday


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I must be old. 35 for 35! what do I win?


What are numbers 20 and 27?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What are numbers 20 and 27?


A batton and square Rolodex


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That exact crockpot was a wedding gift. My grandmother had that table and chairs, although it was red.


We had a table much like it. Gray-white with three Googie stars on each end, like the four in row 2.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Morning not the best song but great video happy Friday


Until Covid is over this is my theme song


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2021)

Morning...hope everyone is doing ok this fine day......tgif..

40F this morning light wind from the north....gonna hit 66F today

Coffee is up....nice and hot for those needing a refill......

and now for something totally different...........TACO's.....charizo and egg today....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Harvest Gold here


The “new house” was completed in ‘69, and mama selected appliances in “coffee” I think it was. Dark brown with almost black edges and corners.

Darker than this


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What are numbers 20 and 27?


I was going to have to go back and check for you but @mysunnyboy answered.

What are we talking about again?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was going to have to go back and check for you but @mysunnyboy answered.
> 
> What are we talking about again?


My driving to Los Angeles! See y'all later, enjoy the rest of the morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2021)

Did you say treat


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2021)

It's freaking cold here too....About the same as LG's temps....and we got an inch or 2 of snow overnight so I should at least go plow my driveway and maybe do the sidewalks at rentals. I salted everything heavy Wdenesday so I was hoping it would melt off, but nada so far...at 10 degrees F nothing melts much


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 29, 2021)

The angry ocean of the last few days has calmed down..for now



Catalina Isl.

container ship back-up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 



Bahahaha







Let’s watch hehe


https://www.netflix.com/title/81193140


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4810504
> The angry ocean of the last few days has calmed down..for now
> 
> 
> ...


It looks cold!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Bobby schmeckle skiing?


Duhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

I’m getting good. I can now shove 13 ski poles up my butt, hit a double black diamond and keep them all up there still.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I’m getting good. I can now shove 13 ski poles up my butt, hit a double black diamond and keep them all up there still.


Don’t know what you just said but sounds good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I’m getting good. I can now shove 13 ski poles up my butt, hit a double black diamond and keep them all up there still.


Baker's dozen! Nice rookie!


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I’m getting good. I can now shove 13 ski poles up my butt, hit a double black diamond and keep them all up there still.


Standing at the top of a double black diamond looking down you wouldn't be able to get a toothpick up my ass...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I’m getting good. I can now *shove 13 ski poles up my butt, hit a double black diamond and keep them all up there* still.


I thought that was snowboarding?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Same here although they would not have gone with my 1970's avocado green kitchen.


Copper Bunt molds on the wall? Macrame plant hangers?

Edit, Just seen the photo.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Copper Bunt molds on the wall? Macrame plant hangers?
> 
> Edit, Just seen the photo.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Good morning 
Let’s get high
Having some oatmeal
Ready to fly


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning
> Let’s get high
> Having some oatmeal
> Ready to fly


Good AM! Fly high but under the radar.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 30, 2021)

Full moon (almost) still sitting outside my window but second cup of coffee already and got this ghost og x skyjaro going. Made some live rosin the other day and it’s starting to have that nice cold cure seperation and the terps keep getting better, it’s almost gone but I’ll squish some more from the freezer soon. Love and Life


----------



## solakani (Jan 30, 2021)

Salad Day



Salad Day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


>


Damn what was that last jar? I slept all night!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

My morning to sleep in, made it to 8:30


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My morning to sleep in, made it to 8:30


Is that sleeping in?


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2021)

The sign in the lobby say 100% Smoke Free property. 



It was generous of them to give us a room with a vent for no extra charge.

In this picture we see an offering of Snow Temple to appease the snow gods threatening to shit on my day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Anyone need a pen? 


Also anyone know the best place to get this? 

Fuse on the hps side of my lumatek 400


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that sleeping in?


Extra three hours. I might do it again tomorrow


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone need a pen?
> View attachment 4811251
> 
> Also anyone know the best place to get this?
> ...


With a pineapple you would have the beginnings of an exciting DIY project.






Not sure where you could pick up a protector locally.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> With a pineapple you would have the beginnings of an exciting DIY project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the times I miss Radio Shack, loved that place


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning
> Let’s get high
> Having some oatmeal
> Ready to fly


That sounds good...I haven't had oatmeal all winter, but last winter it was a daily staple....The maple & brown sugar variety. THIS IS oatmeal weather!!!

Brrrrrrr, it's not supposed to get above freezing until next Thursday here....WTF?! At least the sun is shining some.

Gonna venture out to Harbor Freight and Lowes...so I can keep the bicycle build moving forward.

It's so cold I am thinking of flipping my grow lights to being on days. They throw some heat off and actually raise the temp in my basement from 60 degrees F to like 68 degrees..."free" heat. I also just upgraded my 600 watt HPS bulbs to 1100 watt ParPro lamps. 

OK, stoned and rambling, lol....  Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

Well shit can't find my glasses felt the top of my head and everything must be the way the day is going to go I've got to work on a Ford lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit can't find my glasses felt the top of my head and everything View attachment 4811268must be the way the day is going to go I've got to work on a Ford lol


Glasses are behind the lighter 

Morning


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit can't find my glasses felt the top of my head and everything View attachment 4811268must be the way the day is going to go I've got to work on a Ford lol


Check your bed....that's where I found mine this a.m., lol, after I dozed back off. And my condolences...I own a Ford F150 so I know too well. I hope you have a garage, preferably heated, and a big bag o weed !! Don't forget, YouTube is your best friend when turning wrenches  Good luck!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

Now you sound like my kid


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

Timing chain jump and broke the valve cover and sad to say no garage and two to six inches of snow on the way @manfredo but thank you for the good vibes


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Timing chain jump and broke the valve cover and sad to say no garage and two to six inches of snow on the way @manfredo but thank you for the good vibes


Just curious, what year is your truck? Mine is an '04. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

Not mine wife's best friend's it's a 09 or 07


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not mine wife's best friend's it's a 09 or 07


Oh shit, even worse. It's not even your truck. I hate working on my own nonetheless someone else's piece of shit 
Good luck bro 

SH420


----------



## solakani (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> If You Recognize Any Of These 35 Pictures, Congratulations! You Are Officially Old
> 
> 
> Wear it as a badge of honor.
> ...


Item 15. To a teenager, these guys are ancient.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

@shrxhky420 happy wife happy life lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4811292


Fuck yeah. Nice!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Timing chain jump and broke the valve cover and sad to say no garage and two to six inches of snow on the way @manfredo but thank you for the good vibes


Big tarp and electric heater. Also a cheep table cloth the ones with plastic on one side keeps you from getting wet. Keep the wind out. 

Years ago my buddy scored a stack of these 1/4" thick sheets of black rubber like neoprene......I got one.....it's about 5' x 4' and totally awesome when you need it. I've fixed many things in the woods.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4811292


The avocado green is making me twitch


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Big tarp and electric heater. Also a cheep table cloth the ones with plastic on one side keeps you from getting wet. Keep the wind out.
> 
> Years ago my buddy scored a stack of these 1/4" thick sheets of black rubber like neoprene......I got one.....it's about 5' x 4' and totally awesome when you need it. I've fixed many things in the woods.....


It's easier to just find a husband, says the girl involved with trying to decide if she'll rebuild her calipers or buy reman and replace them. I'm leaning toward reman replacements.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The avocado green is making me twitch


You ain't talking shit about that awesome mug, are you?







SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You ain't talking shit about that awesome mug, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why yes, yes I am and the timer and the toothpick top. The 70's scarred me for life.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

And the phone call telling me that she is now sick and I can not do it shit I've been up since 5:30 a.m getting ready for this well I guess you guys are stuck with me or a maybe go f*ck with my son and his wife I'm all worked up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The avocado green is making me twitch


Living room and dining room are red, washrooms are green, bedroom is brown, guest bedroom is blue and the hallways and den are yellow. I live in a rainbow world lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

@Laughing Grass tomorrow is the big day right?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living room and dining room are red, washrooms are green, bedroom is brown, guest bedroom is blue and the hallways and den are yellow. *I live in a rainbow world lol.*


Kinda fitting, don't ya think? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass tomorrow is the big day right?


31 on the 31st 2021


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

Yup nope time to go and transplant I'm so confused


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass tomorrow is the big day right?


yup gonna be quiet one this year. This vape hits like a ton of bricks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Kinda fitting, don't ya think?
> 
> SH420


I can’t live with beige


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup gonna be quiet one this year. This vape hits like a ton of bricks


What is it?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup gonna be quiet one this year. This vape hits like a ton of bricks


Mine was quiet as well. Mamashark set up a little virtual party. "Hung out" with a few friends for an hour or so. 
Usually there's a shark's game involved and a concert. Maybe next year 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup gonna be quiet one this year. This vape hits like a ton of bricks


Did you finish the bag?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is it?


arizer extreme q









Extreme Q


Arizer Extreme Q : Buy Award Winning Desktop Dry Herb Vaporizer Online which has ISO Quality Standards, Remote Control Option and Multi-Purpose Desktop Dry Herb Vaporizer.




arizer.com








shrxhky420 said:


> Mine was quiet as well. Mamashark set up a little virtual party. "Hung out" with a few friends for an hour or so.
> Usually there's a shark's game involved and a concert. Maybe next year
> 
> SH420


Next year is going to be better


DarkWeb said:


> Did you finish the bag?


Two bags between two of us. I think you could squeeze three if you had to


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

I’ve never used one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve never used one.


Oh you would like it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> arizer extreme q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo aromatherapy mode! Hotbox time!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2021)

One more hit then back to work, it's morning and the sun is shining.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2021)

[email protected] Unlike you I'm on the wrong end of the shovel.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


>


My Clearwater boys!

Kenny's dad was a character. We have a couple of their CD's. Had to quit watching locally when my wife became too disabled & they started touring more. They just keep getting better.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yo aromatherapy mode! Hotbox time!


I feel really stupid for paying for a Hybrid Volcano after seeing this. This is actually what I had been looking for & couldn't find it again when I bought the Volcano.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> 31 on the 31st 2021


You share a birthday with my youngest. Amazing how many good people were born in January!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you finish the bag?


Let's hope she's not a quitter!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> One more hit then back to work, it's morning and the sun is shining.
> View attachment 4811364


I'd just shut the door, turn around, pack the bong, pour a drink and wait for spring.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> I feel really stupid for paying for a Hybrid Volcano after seeing this. This is actually what I had been looking for & couldn't find it again when I bought the Volcano.


I love my Volcano. I'm sorry the hybrid was such a bad experience. I have the digital and highly recommend it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Volcano. I'm sorry the hybrid was such a bad experience. I have the digital and highly recommend it.


Don't get me wrong. I love the Volcano too but the price is exorbitant compared to this. $170 vs $700.

I had a Volcano classic for 12 years. I think I got $100 off with the trade-in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Volcano. I'm sorry the hybrid was such a bad experience. I have the digital and highly recommend it.


I rave about it too. But the one LG got is really damn nice. I looked on their site and everything looks pretty decent.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I rave about it too. But the one LG got is really damn nice. I looked on their site and everything looks pretty decent.


Yes it really does look nice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it really does look nice.


Shit. Now I'm gonna have to get one. Everyone raving about it and all.

I wonder how I'm gonna hide this one from mamashark. 
I'm going to have to ponder this one for a bit.  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shit. Now I'm gonna have to get one. Everyone raving about it and all.
> 
> I wonder how I'm gonna hide this one from mamashark.
> I'm going to have to ponder this one for a bit.
> ...


LOL Mine said "why do you need all these gadgets to smoke?"

I replied.....For my enjoyment duh 

I tried this week!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Mine said "why do you need all these gadgets to smoke?"
> 
> I replied.....For my enjoyment duh
> 
> I tried this week!


See, she couldn't complain too much since it's not a bong. I already have so many of those, according to her.

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Baker's dozen! Nice rookie!


Lol! I’m working on it! I used to think shoving giant phallic objects up my prolapsed, glistening turd cutter was somehow “gay” or “homoerotic”. No, I finally realized it’s just having fun with the other ski bros.

i hope each and every one of you come visit me and shove a ski pole up my ass.

@Laughing Grass @curious2garden @Gary Goodson @srh88 @cannabineer @420God @Steve French you guys can shove 2


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 31, 2021)

Ps I sold out of my last seed line and I’m so fucking happy. I can take a few weeks and chill while the next batch finishes up.
I’ll be around cause I really miss you guys a ton and the way you let me lick your buttholes is amazing. I really like the way every one of you shakes your clitoris. @Karah you can totally squirt on my face while I finger your butt. But only if @srh88 says it’s ok and bangs my wife at the same time. Guess we’re swingers now!
All my love, semen and the poo that gets stuck in my butthairs to you, my TNT family.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again lost the internet last night because of the weather


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

Morning!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Morning fellow pot heads!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 31, 2021)

no such thing as too much bake  Good morning and Happy Sunday y'all!!!!!! gettin some snow here today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> arizer extreme q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got the thumbs up to buy the Arizer 

Did you get the bundle or just the unit?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just got the thumbs up to buy the Arizer
> 
> Did you get the bundle or just the unit?
> 
> SH420


Okay, today is the start of a new week......I'm gonna have to work on this.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay, today is the start of a new week......I'm gonna have to work on this.


Remember, you simply don't have one of these. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol! I’m working on it! I used to think shoving giant phallic objects up my prolapsed, glistening turd cutter was somehow “gay” or “homoerotic”. No, I finally realized it’s just having fun with the other ski bros.
> 
> *i hope each and every one of you come visit me and shove a ski pole up my ass.*
> 
> @Laughing Grass @curious2garden @Gary Goodson @srh88 @cannabineer @420God @Steve French you guys can shove 2


Is that some kind of snowboarding ritual? crazy ass boarders


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4811958no such thing as too much bake  Good morning and Happy Sunday y'all!!!!!! gettin some snow here todayView attachment 4811959


What's the cat concerned about?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol! I’m working on it! I used to think shoving giant phallic objects up my prolapsed, glistening turd cutter was somehow “gay” or “homoerotic”. No, I finally realized it’s just having fun with the other ski bros.
> 
> i hope each and every one of you come visit me and shove a ski pole up my ass.
> 
> @Laughing Grass @curious2garden @Gary Goodson @srh88 @cannabineer @420God @Steve French you guys can shove 2


I’ll trade my 2 poles for 1 snowshoe. You’ll thank me later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that some kind of snowboarding ritual? crazy ass boarders


I was going to google assboarding........but young eyes are around......one of you are gonna have to do it.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was going to google assboarding........but young eyes are around......one of you are gonna have to do it.....


Gif won’t load





__





Follow me on IG @BrockSart for more top notch assboarding! — Steemit


I'm honestly going stir crazy after mother nature tricked me into thinking Spring had arrived, and then suddenly threw… by brocksart




steemit.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was going to google assboarding........but young eyes are around......one of you are gonna have to do it.....


Since I already invented ass skiing someone else can do it!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ps I sold out of my last seed line and I’m so fucking happy. I can take a few weeks and chill while the next batch finishes up.
> I’ll be around cause I really miss you guys a ton and the way you let me lick your buttholes is amazing. I really like the way every one of you shakes your clitoris. @Karah you can totally squirt on my face while I finger your butt. But only if @srh88 says it’s ok and bangs my wife at the same time. Guess we’re swingers now!
> All my love, semen and the poo that gets stuck in my butthairs to you, my TNT family.


Im gonna get weird with it bob


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 31, 2021)

Cheers everyone, weird late start for me today!!! Gonna roll up a cannon of some wedding cake x burnt toast.... little tester plants so I only got a few grams of each but they work well. Have a really good one peeps, just be careful assboarding and/or ass skiing please


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Remember, you simply don't have one of these.
> 
> SH420


and you want it for health reasons


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 1, 2021)

Zombie Kush 


Zombie Kush


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You ain't talking shit about that awesome mug, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my favorite mug now. It's the only one I have that fits four fingers <--- that's for you @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just got the thumbs up to buy the Arizer
> 
> Did you get the bundle or just the unit?
> 
> SH420


I got the bundle. It's pretty sweet you're gonna love it. I didn't smoke a single joint this weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's my favorite mug now. It's the only one I have that fits four fingers <--- that's for you @DarkWeb


LMAO good morning! Did you have a good time? Those steaks look great!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LMAO good morning! Did you have a good time? Those steaks look great!


Yea I had a really good time Saturday night. I thought the whole zoom thing would be lame but it was fun and I didn't have a bunch of people at my house that I'd have to clean up after. My partner was hung over so I had the day to myself to watch movies. Dinner was awesome and we had a little chocolate mousse cake. 

I couldn't have asked for a more perfect day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got the bundle. It's pretty sweet you're gonna love it. I didn't smoke a single joint this weekend.


I ordered one yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I ordered one yesterday



Damn I should have gotten an affiliate link.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2021)

Time to flip the calendar!! and "only" 41 days til the clocks go ahead here, and the unofficial start of spring. I always love when the clocks "spring" ahead!!

Shit I gotta go plow snow, and I am going to have to plow again tomorrow... 18" they are now predicting. And a high of like 20 degrees F. Funnnn times!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought the whole zoom thing would be lame but it was fun and I didn't have a bunch of people at my house that I'd have to clean up after.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn I should have gotten an affiliate link.


That's what popped in my head lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4813004


We were the zoom neophytes. The others had cool virtual backgrounds. We're definitely doing it again soon, seeing all our friends again was good for the soul.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2021)

Morning everyone...hope everyone had a great weekend.....and LG hope you had an awesome bday.....

well it was 39F this morning light wind out of the NW......67F gonna be the hight..and sunny....

Fresh pot of Coffee is up....you know where everything is......

now for some fresh taco's ......leftover porkloin and egg.....little bit of that green stuff.....that will take the sinuses up....


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 1, 2021)

@tyler.durden 

I had a dream.


It was someone freestyling about penis, and diabeetus, in the tone of Wilford Brimley




Please... I need to know how I can make this happen.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were the zoom neophytes. The others had cool virtual backgrounds. We're definitely doing it again soon, seeing all our friends again was good for the soul.


We’re in the process of setting up a couples game night on Zoom with friends. Should be interesting and fun. 

Ya do what ya gotta do, right?


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 1, 2021)

Woke up early, did a bunch of stuff outside to beat the snows then passed out at dawn. Wake and bane number two... going with Lavender Luv Gum I grew outside this year, it’s bred from lavender, BlackBerry snow lotus, and bubble gum. Tastes like earthy berries.  Be Well everyone.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were the zoom neophytes. The others had cool virtual backgrounds. We're definitely doing it again soon, seeing all our friends again was good for the soul.


I’ve done a couple family gatherings, graduations and bday parties... kinda fun actually, especially since I can fire one up right off camera for the family get togethers. Happy to hear you had a good virtual party. Next stop VR headsets


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh that last nug is always so hard to let go ...
Hope everyone has a great day. Find peace


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning all. Is it Friday yet?
Hmmmmm, ok.
Let's do this!    

Shit, 6 more weeks of winter 

SH420


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. Is it Friday yet?
> Hmmmmm, ok.
> Let's do this!
> 
> ...


Shit, that’s too bad. 

Hopefully it’s not sunny today in Wiarton.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

Morning


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Shit, that’s too bad.
> 
> Hopefully it’s not sunny today in Wiarton.


That's what I'm saying. It's snowing and that fucker Phil said 6 more weeks.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. Is it Friday yet?
> Hmmmmm, ok.
> Let's do this!
> 
> ...


NO!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's what I'm saying. It's snowing and that fucker Phil said 6 more weeks.
> 
> SH420


You guys need to get a handle on this. Nothing worse than a rogue groundhog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm okay with it....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. Is it Friday yet?
> Hmmmmm, ok.
> Let's do this!
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

I think @Laughing Grass does NOT win  The weather lottery


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I think @Laughing Grass does NOT win  The weather lottery


Maybe it's like golf where the lowest score wins


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I think @Laughing Grass does NOT win  The weather lottery


It's gonna start raining soon or so says the weather man. We'll see. I think we're heading for another drought that will lead to a bad fire season. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2021)

And, it's raining. Cool. The news is saying that's about it. A little more rain tomorrow but dry after that.

@mysunnyboy Fire in da bowl!!! 
   

SH420


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4813842


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> And, it's raining. Cool. The news is saying that's about it. A little more rain tomorrow but dry after that.
> 
> @mysunnyboy Fire in da bowl!!!
> 
> ...


First a bowl of oatmeal, now a bowl of Gelato. 

Morning everyone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4813853


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4813858


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

I have to find a new off leash park  people suck.









Toronto police investigate reports of tainted peanut shells scattered in downtown parks


Toronto’s dog community is concerned after tainted peanut shells were allegedly scattered in downtown parks.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to find a new off leash park  people suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucked up!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's fucked up!


IKR. Sucks 'cause canoe landing park is the only off leash park within walking distance.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 2, 2021)

the groundhog that predicts winter.... We're all f**ked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4813860


did you know the Swedes have 25 words for snow? I have like 18 and 17 of them are swear words. 

Those chicks are hardcore.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you know the Swedes have 25 words for snow? I have like 18 and 17 of them are swear words.
> 
> Those chicks are hardcore.


Did you say Swedish chicks are hardcore? I’d have to agree...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2021)

4:20 in Hawaii 
Let's do this    

SH420


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 2, 2021)

Happy Tuesday !!! Wake and bake y'all . My auto's leaves are a lil crispy but the bud development is still good. It is hard to keep all the leaf lookin healthy sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you know the Swedes have 25 words for snow? I have like 18 and 17 of them are swear words.
> 
> Those chicks are hardcore.


LOL you've never been in a pool or hotub in the snow?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4813887
> Happy Tuesday !!! Wake and bake y'all . My auto's leaves are a lil crispy but the bud development is still good. It is hard to keep all the leaf lookin healthy sheeshView attachment 4813893


What are the white specs on those fan leaves?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you know the Swedes have 25 words for snow? I have like 18 and 17 of them are swear words.
> 
> Those chicks are hardcore.


LOL @ 17 of them are swear words. 

As it should be.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 2, 2021)

Morning everyone, I’m mid snow storm here or hopefully the tail end. Luckily it’s nice and toasty in the garden and I’ve got some sour d x blueberry to start the day... now some super silver sour diesel S1 action with coffee and reggae. I could run around outside in the snow in my underwear, maybe later. Bless up


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

Morning

Coffee is up and hot

38F this morning slight breeze, 72F for the high today

and now Charizo and egg tacos.........


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We’re in the process of setting up a couples game night on Zoom with friends. Should be interesting and fun.
> 
> Ya do what ya gotta do, right?


We had to cut couples swingers night on Zoom short when someone’s disc got caught in my floppy drive...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you say Swedish chicks are hardcore? I’d have to agree...View attachment 4813889


This is the lead singer for Fever Ray and I love her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We had to cut couples swingers night on Zoom short when someone’s disc got caught in my floppy drive...


74!337&[email protected]?7,’aa Dr. hik a 8$4!!??


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We had to cut couples swingers night on Zoom short when someone’s disc got caught in my floppy drive...


Hats off to you and the gang for trying.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> 74!337&[email protected]?7,’aa Dr. hik a 8$4!!??


Everything ok?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

I got a text from a dabber at 1:15 am. Just responding in kind.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta get prepped for taco Tuesday. Not going in without an appetite


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

ah good taco's........now the hot sauce....that will open those sinus's real freaking quick......wow...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 2, 2021)

and tacos mmmy I'm in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you've never been in a pool or hotub in the snow?


Many times, it's the only winter sport I'm good at.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4813923View attachment 4813924and tacos mmmy I'm in


Love pineapple upside down cake. Is that from Rise?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2021)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup after a long morning playing in the snow. I am so hungry and it sounded great.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Grilled cheese and tomato soup after a long morning playing in the snow. I am so hungry and it sounded great.View attachment 4814065


Little fried bologna with that mmmmmmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Grilled cheese and tomato soup after a long morning playing in the snow. I am so hungry and it sounded great.View attachment 4814065


Actually a good cold weather tomato soup trick I like to do is to cook an egg in it........and always put cheddar in it.......lots of cheddar


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Grilled cheese and tomato soup after a long morning playing in the snow. I am so hungry and it sounded great.View attachment 4814065


yes ladies and gents, this is when the munchies kick it......

I like using spam...js..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually a good cold weather tomato soup trick I like to do is to cook an egg in it........and always put cheddar in it.......lots of cheddar


didn't know that......might have to try that one.....hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> didn't know that......might have to try that one.....hmmm


Yeah man, you can drop it in slow so it poaches it.....or you can stir the soup to make it more like egg drop soup kind of egg ribbons. It's great both ways.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah man, you can drop it in slow so it poaches it.....or you can stir the soup to make it more like egg drop soup kind of egg ribbons. It's great both ways.


cool, i'll give it a wack the next time I make tomato soup....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's fucked up!


Pictures of the people.


----------



## lokie (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pictures of the people.
> 
> View attachment 4814173


A full face exposure. I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> A full face exposure. I hope they get what they deserve.


They can't be homeless, it looks like she's wearing hunter boots. Just a weird dick move to do. I bet she's identified by tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## solakani (Feb 3, 2021)

El Fuego and Bonneville 650cc rebuild project


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

Mornin y’all!

LG, I fuckin love this thing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Mornin y’all!
> 
> LG, I fuckin love this thing!
> 
> View attachment 4814820


Awesome! I should have been a vape seller lol. Last night we tried connecting the bag to a bong so it was a little smoother. It worked really well, like you weren't even inhaling anything.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! I should have been a vape seller lol. Last night we tried connecting the bag to a bong so it was a little smoother. It worked really well, like you weren't even inhaling anying.


I was thinking it would be awesome to put on the bong lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! I should have been a vape seller lol. Last night we tried connecting the bag to a bong so it was a little smoother. It worked really well, like you weren't even inhaling anying.


I’m a chronic and love the bong but I sometimes get congested. I’ve tried portable vaporizers but I just didn’t get the same high. I love the high and taste with this unit and no congestion! 

My wife is not a chronic like me but likes to smoke a joint later in the evening. Last night was the first time we used it. 

I had to help her off the couch.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They can't be homeless, it looks like she's wearing hunter boots. Just a weird dick move to do. I bet she's identified by tomorrow.


Did they catch these scumbags yet?? They should make them eat a big bag of their tainted nutz!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did they catch these scumbags yet?? They should make them eat a big bag of their tainted nutz!!!


Post it in the nuts thread ftw!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m a chronic and love the bong but I sometimes get congested. I’ve tried portable vaporizers but I just didn’t get the same high. I love the high and taste with this unit and no congestion!
> 
> My wife is not a chronic like me but likes to smoke a joint later in the evening. Last night was the first time we used it.
> 
> I had to help her off the couch.


I was looking for a new portable vaporizer when I read about the arizer and came across an article that covered how much better desktop vaporizers are then portables. How many bags have you done in succession? Two was our limit.



manfredo said:


> Did they catch these scumbags yet?? They should make them eat a big bag of their tainted nutz!!!


Nothing in the news yet. I suspect nothing will happen unless a dog is hurt.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 3, 2021)

Must 18 or 20 degrees Celsius on my front deck this morn...Nice.
Good morning Everyone.

FF


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 3, 2021)

Super silver haze rolled, coffee time. Lovin you all and be well!


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was looking for a new portable vaporizer when I read about the arizer and came across an article that covered how much better desktop vaporizers are then portables. How many bags have you done in succession? Two was our limit.


never tried the arizer only the arizer solo. The solo is by far the best vape ive used aside from needing to charge, but it will operate while plugged in and the battery lasts a surprising while. Y’all are makin me wonder if I need another.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many bags have you done in succession? Two was our limit.


I haven’t gone past 2 yet either. Baby steps.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> never tried the arizer only the arizer solo. The solo is by far the best vape ive used aside from needing to charge, but it will operate while plugged in and the battery lasts a surprising while. Y’all are makin me wonder if I need another.


It was $150 cheaper than the last portable I bought (which I was disappointed with) so their pricing is fair. 

They seem to make a good product so I’m sure the solo is a fine unit too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I haven’t gone past 2 yet either. Baby steps.


Can you dab with it? I'm sure there's a way to do so.
I bought stuff to finish off the bathroom and didn't want to dip into savings. I'm going to order mine tomorrow 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I haven’t gone past 2 yet either. Baby steps.


did you take your wife along for two bags? No wonder she was couchlocked lol. 



LunarMOG said:


> never tried the arizer only the arizer solo. The solo is by far the best vape ive used aside from needing to charge, but it will operate while plugged in and the battery lasts a surprising while. Y’all are makin me wonder if I need another.





LunarMOG said:


> never tried the arizer only the arizer solo. The solo is by far the best vape ive used aside from needing to charge, but* it will operate while plugged* in and the battery lasts a surprising while. Y’all are makin me wonder if I need another.


I have the crafty portable and always forgot to charge it and you can't use it while charging. That would have been a nice feature.


----------



## solakani (Feb 3, 2021)

EQ mods. Cyclone bowl is too far from heat source. To vape at 190C, get bowl closer to the heat source with 18mm F / 18mm F adapter. Screens in my box are too small, need to upsize to 1". It is fun to walk around with a cloud but I have a more discreet portable. Whip gives the most flavoUr.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can you dab with it? I'm sure there's a way to do so.
> I bought stuff to finish off the bathroom and didn't want to dip into savings. I'm going to order mine tomorrow
> 
> SH420


I think you have to put it in a cotton ball. I could be wrong.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can you dab with it? I'm sure there's a way to do so.
> I bought stuff to finish off the bathroom and didn't want to dip into savings. I'm going to order mine tomorrow
> 
> SH420


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you have to put it in a cotton ball. I could be wrong.


I’m going to try the bong


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Mister smiley is in


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

I’ve had pax and several other kinds, I forget what the names are, but the davinci ascent 2 was the best personal vape I’ve ever used. You can use concentrates and it was a ripper. Very easy to use and clean. I gave it to my niece. Don’t ask me why.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve had pax and several other kinds, I forget what the names are, but the davinci ascent 2 was the best personal vape I’ve ever used. You can use concentrates and it was a ripper. Very easy to use and clean. I gave it to my niece. Don’t ask me why.


kinda want to ask you why


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 3, 2021)

I have the Arizer Air 2....good LITTLE unit. Can used while charging also, unlimited heat settings(almost).
Holds very small amount at one time.
I use mine to get a true taste of my bud, but not to medicate. I have a freakishly high tolerance....gotta have them big rips...
FF


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Canadian shop





__





ASCENT VAPORIZER BY DA VINCI – CARBON FIBER – smoke shop







huffnpuffsmoke.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda want to ask you why


lol you’re just like her as a matter of fact


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve had pax and several other kinds, I forget what the names are, but the davinci ascent 2 was the best personal vape I’ve ever used. You can use concentrates and it was a ripper. Very easy to use and clean. I gave it to my niece. Don’t ask me why.


I might be able to get you one. There was one at the shop not long ago. Let me know.

SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 3, 2021)

Check out Yocan?? for concentrates...cheap units that really give a rip.

FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol you’re just like her as a matter of fact


She sounds cool.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

solakani said:


> El Fuego and Bonneville 650cc rebuild project
> 
> View attachment 4814805


What year?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you have to put it in a cotton ball. I could be wrong.


I just read the same. 

Is there room for a dab cup?




I'm gonna get it either way just wondering is all 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda want to ask you why


Oh, I remember why. The bowls on personal vapes are too small. I mean ended up using several bowls and it’s a pita.
Awesome for concentrates tho. Which as some of you may know is my preference.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Check out Yocan?? for concentrates...cheap units that really give a rip.
> View attachment 4814915
> FF


I have a yocan as well. The evolve plus. It's my work hitter. Has ceramic cup. I don't think they have coils, for this unit, for herb. I've had mine for 5 years or so. Nicely built. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I might be able to get you one. There was one at the shop not long ago. Let me know.
> 
> SH420


Yes yes and yes please


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a yocan as well. The evolve plus. It's my work hitter. Has ceramic cup. I don't think they have coils, for this unit, for herb. I've had mine for 5 years or so. Nicely built.
> 
> SH420


Yocan suck imho. I’ve had about every size. Nothing like the davinci for concentrates.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes yes and yes please


Will do. I'll try to head over there tonight. Hopefully it's still there. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Will do. I'll try to head over there tonight. Hopefully it's still there.
> 
> SH420


Trading you “stoner haven” coffee cup


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

Morning......

welp it's a mild 45F this morning nice and sunny gonna hit 75F today......ssswwweeeetttt......I should be fishing but alias I'm here at work.....

coffee is up and hot........

still trying to decide on the whole taco sitrep.....hmmm.....thinkin strip of bacon and egg today...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

@shrxhky420 i love you


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2021)

Finished a couple more bags about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## solakani (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> What year?


71 on the reggie. All stock except tailpipes but I am rethinking my plans vs one with electric and hydraulics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just read the same.
> 
> Is there room for a dab cup?
> 
> ...


I don't think that would work. The opening for the bowl is a lot bigger than a normal bong interface.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

solakani said:


> 71 on the reggie. All stock except tailpipes but I am rethinking my plans vs one with electric and hydraulics.


First year of oil in the frame, I had one at one time. I have a 65 T120C and a 74 Trident.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have the crafty portable and always forgot to charge it and you can't use it while charging. That would have been a nice feature.


funny mine does allow for that, in fact I recommended the solo to a friend, and she didn’t know it even had a battery... she was complaining one day she wished it didn’t have to be plugged in... im like uh, have you tried?



shrxhky420 said:


> I have a yocan as well. The evolve plus. It's my work hitter. Has ceramic cup. I don't think they have coils, for this unit, for herb. I've had mine for 5 years or so. Nicely built.
> 
> SH420


Gone through a couple of those, they start to get oil in the air holes and I couldn’t figure out how to avoid that.


----------



## solakani (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> First year of oil in the frame. I have a 65 T120C and a 74 Trident.


Nice. Would you rebuild a bike with kickstart?


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

solakani said:


> Nice. Would you rebuild a bike with kickstart?


I sure would, I've never had one with an electric start. Just tickle the carbs and she will start within 3 kicks if running right. Love the sound of them.


----------



## solakani (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I sure would, I've never had one with an electric start. Just tickle the carbs and she will start within 3 kicks if running right. Love the sound of them.


Yes. That's what I am talking about. Fine for a Sunday drive but pulling in the clutch isn't getting any easier.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

solakani said:


> Yes. That's what I am talking about. Fine for a Sunday drive but pulling in the clutch isn't getting any easier.


A Trident clutch is worse, it uses a dry clutch with a conical piece of spring steel as a spring. You just get a strong left hand.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a yocan as well. The evolve plus. It's my work hitter. Has ceramic cup. I don't think they have coils, for this unit, for herb. I've had mine for 5 years or so. Nicely built.
> 
> SH420


they’ve seen things. Brave vapes, been through the ringer...



I mostly use them as 510 threaded batteries for vape carts these days


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> they’ve seen things. Brave vapes, been through the ringer...
> 
> View attachment 4814966
> 
> I mostly use them as 510 threaded batteries for vape carts these days


Me too, late night dabber


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> they’ve seen things. Brave vapes, been through the ringer...
> 
> View attachment 4814966
> 
> I mostly use them as 510 threaded batteries for vape carts these days


they look like bullets for a shotgun


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> they look like bullets for a shotgun


You mean shells babe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You mean shells babe.


I’m not well versed in guns


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not well versed in guns


come to Texas me and the wife will teach ya....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2021)

Here's my arsenal of dry herb vapes and concentrate batteries, plus I have an Arizer and that's what got me started vaping with the bags. my friend that introduced me to it brought over a couple of turkey cooking bags that are like 50% bigger than the bags that come with it, but I like the originals personally.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

I currently have a love/hate relationship with cedar right now.......my allergies are going nutz....where are those allergy meds...ugh..

lunch leftover...baked chicken with cream of mushroom, mash taters, and green beans....that will put some meat on ya....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> come to Texas me and the wife will teach ya....


Road trip!!! My dad has an old cooey rifle and a shotgun. I fired the cooey a bunch of times when I was a kid, I don't know how big it was but the bullets were tiny compared to the shotgun.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Road trip!!! My dad has an old cooey rifle and a shotgun. I fired the cooey a bunch of times when I was a kid, I don't know how big it was but the bullets were tiny compared to the shotgun.


Shotguns shoot....shot. There are a bunch of different sizes of shot depending on what you are shooting, there are also slugs that are as big in diameter as the shells.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shotguns shoot....shot. There are a bunch of different sizes of shot depending on what you are shooting, there are also slugs that are as big in diameter as the shells.


The cooey wasn't a shotgun. It's one where you pull back the lever and put a bullet in. I'm gonna ask what it is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Road trip!!! My dad has an old cooey rifle and a shotgun. I fired the cooey a bunch of times when I was a kid, I don't know how big it was but the bullets were tiny compared to the shotgun.


shit come on.......2hrs away is the beach too....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

It was a cooey 75. I didn't realize there was Canadian gun manufacturer.





__





Cooey Model 75 22 Rifle







joesalter.ca







BudmanTX said:


> shit come on.......2hrs away is the beach too....js


It would be so awesome to go somewhere... anywhere warm!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a cooey 75. I didn't realize there was Canadian gun manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


83f down there today and tomorrow 86F before the next cool down comes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 83f down there today and tomorrow 86F before the next cool down comes


Now you're just being mean.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're just being mean.
> 
> View attachment 4815075


wow....my walnuts just turned into peanuts after seeing that......sheesh...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The cooey wasn't a shotgun. It's one where you pull back the lever and put a bullet in. I'm gonna ask what it is.


It's a .22 lr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wow....my walnuts just turned into peanuts after seeing that......sheesh...


It gets worse when you look at it in celcius. I'm looking forward to that 3° tomorrow





Singlemalt said:


> It's a .22 lr


did you know that just from the name cooey?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Who can tell me what dose a 1973 AMF bike and a shark tank have in common


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

It is Fonzie


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who can tell me what dose a 1973 AMF bike and a shark tank have in common


They’re both costing you a lot of money for upkeep?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Not a true statement said what does anybody remember the episode where Fonzie jumps the Shark Tank


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Flipping autocorrect it was supposed to say not a truer statement said


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It gets worse when you look at it in celcius. I'm looking forward to that 3° tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4815084
> 
> ...


He probably looked at the link like I did.
To be specific:
the Cooey is a bolt-action rifle. The bolt is the bit with the handle that goes back to accept the round, then slides forward and rotates down to seat the round and cock the trigger assembly. The gun is part of the single-shot subset. Unlike repeaters (repeating rifles), it has no internal or other magazine to store and dispense more rounds to the action.

Every rifle is chambered for a specific cartridge. This one is chambered for the rimfire cartridge called .22 Long Rifle. It will also chamber .22 Long and .22 Short, which made such guns versatile for hunting small game, like rabbit or squirrel.

I have a .22 Long Rifle rifle. It has a detachable 5-round magazine, which identifies it as a repeater.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

and it hits like a freight train


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is Fonzie


Thought you were talking about this shark tank









cannabineer said:


> He probably looked at the link like I did.
> To be specific:
> the Cooey is a bolt-action rifle. The bolt is the bit with the handle that goes back to accept the round, then slides forward and rotates down to seat the round and cock the trigger assembly. The gun is part of the single-shot subset. Unlike repeaters (repeating rifles), it has no internal or other magazine to store and dispense more rounds to the action.
> 
> ...


could be that we're not allowed to have repeaters here, our gun laws are really strict.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thought you were talking about this shark tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably and yes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I'm old


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Also really high


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

You asked me something about this and I'm not sure @mysunnyboy


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thought you were talking about this shark tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like that show.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It gets worse when you look at it in celcius. I'm looking forward to that 3° tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4815084
> 
> ...


No, from your description of the "tiny"bullets


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thought you were talking about this shark tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opie had it all under control.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 4, 2021)

Kicking it off... snowstorm is over... only a minor one not quite a foot of snow, just enough for everything to be slightly wet for the next month. Gonna roll up whatever it was I broke up before I passed out last night... can’t really memba, maybe sfv bx f2 and something else. Bless up rollitup crew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass I'm old


how does the bicycle tie in?


Singlemalt said:


> No, from your description of the "tiny"bullets


should have just said yes, I would have been impressed!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 4, 2021)

It is a motorcycles that you use to jump a shark tank on an episode of Happy Days @Laughing Grass and good morning to you all and once again


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2021)

Mornin. 

It’s wake and green out time!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is a motorcycles that you use to jump a shark tank on an episode of Happy Days @Laughing Grass and good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4815914


Wasn't it on waterskis?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I actually like that show.....


Me too, tho I wouldn't be heartbroken if Kevin O'leary spontaneously burst into flames.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2021)

Jumping the shark - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> *Super silver haze* rolled, coffee time. Lovin you all and be well!


I wish I could find those genetics again.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

Good morning everyone, no wake/no bake/no coffee and off to wait in line to get my blood drawn, sigh.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, no wake/no bake/no coffee and off to wait in line to get my blood drawn, sigh.


I've been putting that off for months myself...Fasting bloodwork is a biotch! 

I hope it goes quickly and you can have some coffee soon (and get baked)!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been putting that off for months myself...Fasting bloodwork is a biotch!
> 
> I hope it goes quickly and you can have some coffee soon (and get baked)!


Ahh thanks. I’m here and first in line so it should be over soon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh thanks. I’m here and first in line so it should be over soon


don't leave without your oj and cookie.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't leave without your oj and cookie.


LOL that costs a pint. I was only parting with a couple of tubes. 

Anyway I'm home, in front of my computer with my hot coffee and a joint (Birthday Cake).


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

Morning folks.....hope everyone is good....

60F this morning, high on the way to 81F today, prolly the only really warm day for about a week in a half, cause it seems we have a blue norther coming our way next week......guess it time to put up the shorts for a bit....and move in a few house plants

Coffee is up and hot

all this talk about givin blood remind me, I need to take the mrs's for her blood drawn....ugh


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too, tho I wouldn't be heartbroken if Kevin O'leary spontaneously burst into flames.


yeah he is kinda pushy and dickish....... he also has the big bucks to be that way sometimes 

do wish I had his money.......wouldn't be living here.....new name, private island......shoot the finger at everyone......hey I can wish...sheesh..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah he is kinda pushy and dickish....... he also has the big bucks to be that way sometimes
> 
> do wish I had his money.......wouldn't be living here.....new name, private island......shoot the finger at everyone......hey I can wish...sheesh..


He had ambitions to be the leader of the CPC and possibly the prime minister of Canada. I think that was all derailed when his wife killed two other boaters while driving impaired in Muskoka. Speculation is Kevin was driving and his wife took the fall for him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He had ambitions to be the leader CPC and possibly the prime minister of Canada. I think that was all derailed when his wife killed two other boaters while driving impaired in Muskoka. Speculation is Kevin was driving and his wife took the fall for him.


I think I heard something to that effect....it was like a blip in the news...and then poof never heard anymore bout it.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how does the bicycle tie in?
> 
> 
> should have just said yes, I would have been impressed!


I'm too old to try impress young girls. Take me or leave me with what's already on the table


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that costs a pint. I was only parting with a couple of tubes.
> 
> Anyway I'm home, in front of my computer with my hot coffee and a joint (Birthday Cake).


Take advantage of this drink some wine get that abv up cheap!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

ok someone give me about 4 mil........we can all go....and shoot the finger at people.....









Isla Bonita - Brazil, South America - Private Islands for Sale


Isla Bonita is located off the coast of Mangaratiba. It is approximately 60 miles (95km) from the city...




www.privateislandsonline.com





say's 3.5.....with the extra half few upgrades and such....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm too old to try impress *young girls*. Take me or leave me with what's already on the table


it's been a while since I was called that lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

shorts and t shirt weather


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> shorts and t shirt weather
> 
> View attachment 4816123


naw bikini.......for the win


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's been a while since I was called that lol.


Little things make people smile.

My sister likes to reminiss about the time she was carded. At 40. lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's been a while since I was called that lol.


Funny story, about 10 yrs ago. Sunday morning early, I'm at the grocery store waiting at checkout line and thereis a young guy dealing with checker and 2 women in front of me. Checker is a cutie and the guy (suspect he was still drunk from last nite) is obnoxiously flirting with her, obnoxious underlined. She is PISSED and the other ladies are too, guy continues till the checker is finished and then she berates him and the other gals join in. I'm thinking, "just great, now I'll be the brunt of her anger". Guy leaves and all the gals start bitching about what a creep he is and then all men are. One of the gals leaves and now the checker and the other gal continue the male bashing, and now another woman is behind me. Finally my turn and I'm bracing for her hate. She is sweet as pie to me and I'm shocked, and it was sincere niceness. I'm thinking how is this? Then I realize! I'm a grandpa figure and she sees me as no threat in the mating game; no more do the young hotties consider me a contender; I'm grandpa. It worked out tho


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Little things make people smile.
> 
> My sister likes to reminiss about the time she was carded. At 40. lol


I'd ask for a selfie with the doorman. Last time I was asked for ID at the liquor store, I was 28, it was awesome... drinking age here is 19. 



Singlemalt said:


> Funny story, about 10 yrs ago. Sunday morning early, I'm at the grocery store waiting at checkout line and thereis a young guy dealing with checker and 2 women in front of me. Checker is a cutie and the guy (suspect he was still drunk from last nite) is obnoxiously flirting with her, obnoxious underlined. She is PISSED and the other ladies are too, guy continues till the checker is finished and then she berates him and the other gals join in. I'm thinking, "just great, now I'll be the brunt of her anger". Guy leaves and all the gals start bitching about what a creep he is and then all men are. One of the gals leaves and now the checker and the other gal continue the male bashing, and now another woman is behind me. Finally my turn and I'm bracing for her hate. She is sweet as pie to me and I'm shocked, and it was sincere niceness. I'm thinking how is this? Then I realize! I'm a grandpa figure and she sees me as no threat in the mating game; no more do the young hotties consider me a contender; I'm grandpa. It worked out tho


 That's kinda sad. Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd ask for a selfie with the doorman. Last time I was asked for ID at the liquor store, I was 28, it was awesome... drinking age here is 19.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda sad. Youth is wasted on the young.


Nah, not really; it's actually rather refreshing and enlightening; plus I can get away with murder


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, not really; it's actually rather refreshing and enlightening; plus I can get away with murder


I've seen girls my age go squirrly for Fashion Santa from Yorkdale mall and he's your age. 







I think I'd harass him too lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seen girls my age go squirrly for Fashion Santa from Yorkdale mall and he's your age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a stupid man.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning all. We made it to Friday! 
Hope it's the start to a wonderful weekend 






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning.....it's snowing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning, slushy snow here as well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2021)

Fresh powder for @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Did you hear about the new restaurant opening on the moon?

Great food but very little atmosphere.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you hear about the new restaurant opening on the moon?
> 
> Great food but very little atmosphere.




SH420


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, slushy snow here as well.


Just got in from shoveling the driveway. We got about 6 inches out here in the snowbelt. 

Wake, shovel and now bake. 

Morning everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Ever wake up at 5 am wondering what's stuck in your back? Realize it's your phone and then realize that you ordered a bunch of stuff when you couldn't sleep? No? Well.....guess I'm getting new hiking boots and snowshoes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2021)

Milliways better known as the Restaurant at the End of the Universe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Milliways better known as the Restaurant at the End of the Universe


I haven't read the hitchhikers books in forever.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

Marnin everyone..after an hour of deep tissue massage...I'm definitely ready lol.

FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't read the hitchhikers books in forever.


Awesome book! Love the movie too


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Marnin everyone..after an hour of deep tissue massage...I'm definitely ready lol.
> View attachment 4816950
> FF


Nice glass. Looks solid. 

SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nice glass. Looks solid.
> 
> SH420


Thank you. Hoss Glass.
FF


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Thank you. Hoss Glass.
> FF


75-100 bucks?

SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 75-100 bucks?
> 
> SH420


I got it with a deal..110 Canadian.
40 for the quartz banger.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 75-100 bucks?
> 
> SH420


bad @shrxhky420, you have enough glass.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bad @shrxhky420, you have enough glass.




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bad @shrxhky420, you have enough glass.


Just do it in the middle of the night.....no one will remember


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just do it in the middle of the night.....no one will remember


Did you get those snow shoes on rush delivery? 

Wait, never mind, you don’t know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you get those snow shoes on rush delivery?
> 
> Wait, never mind, you don’t know.


I hope so.....


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't read the hitchhikers books in forever.


loved them... so long and thanks for all the fish is the best title ever...

Adams has some funny other series, the metaphysical detective from “the long dark tea time of the soul”. Hilarious


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 5, 2021)

funny thing, I fell asleep last night after rolling up, and I had made coffee in a futile attempt to get work done, so waking up to a fresh cannon and cold coffee was awesome, should do it more


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2021)

It's Fry-day, and I have done my part already  I think bacon and eggs might be on the agenda, but I'll need a little more appetite first, so .

I have GOT to sit down and pay the monthly bills today, before the creditors start calling!! 

We got more snow too, but just a dusting of some slushy crap, and the sun is shining so gonna let it melt! I think it's supposed to hit 40F here today...Funny, 40F feels warm when its been 10F the past week or so! 

OK, happy TGIF everyone!!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's Fry-day, and I have done my part already  I think bacon and eggs might be on the agenda, but I'll need a little more appetite first, so .
> 
> I have GOT to sit down and pay the monthly bills today, before the creditors start calling!!
> 
> ...


Its funny how 40*F can feel warm . its been like the low 20's for a few weeks here and when it was snowing @ 32* it felt warm outside lol


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hope everyone kicks back and enjoys the weekend, we made it!! Happy Friday y'all!!! 
Smoke em if you got em


----------



## BigAk196 (Feb 5, 2021)

My favorite thing to do right before school


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning all......hope everyone is doing ok....

welp got the wife to the dr to get her blood drawn......dr office has a rule now only appointment people allowed inside.....I was cool with that...

this morning was a little brisk....50F and cloudy....guess this is the first batch before the blue norther comes our way next weekend....we are not even gonna hit 60F today for a high....

welp Coffee is fresh so if you need a warm up or a refresher there ya go......cream, sugar on the left....space tomatoes on the right.....

I didn't even have enough time to get taco's this morning.....sheesh....what a travesty....


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all......hope everyone is doing ok....
> 
> welp got the wife to the dr to get her blood drawn......dr office has a rule now only appointment people allowed inside.....I was cool with that...
> 
> ...


Hope she is well, as well as yourself.
Have a great day .
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Hope she is well, as well as yourself.
> Have a great day .
> FF


she is......

and thanks


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2021)

View from bed right now....


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View from bed right now....
> 
> View attachment 4817059


Hospital?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hospital?


I am hoping just a hotel room?!
FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hospital?


Zoom in


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View from bed right now....
> 
> View attachment 4817059


Vegas...lol...really.....at least put some money down on the super bowl while your there....sheesh..


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Vegas...lol...really.....at least put some money down on the super bowl while your there....sheesh..


I thought it was, but I was there only once, in 1993 lol.
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I thought it was, but I was there only once, in 1993 lol.
> FF


I've been there 3 times......2 of the times I made a good haul, the 3 was kinda fucked....overall good...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've been there 3 times......2 of the times I made a good haul, the 3 was kinda fucked....overall good...


I’m a little embarrassed to admit it, but this is my third time in Vegas since the pandemic began...


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

I was there to get married lmao so you can say I lost....remarried now and very happily so.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View from bed right now....
> 
> View attachment 4817059


Flamingo?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m a little embarrassed to admit it, but this is my third time in Vegas since the pandemic began...


Guy's gotta have a de-stressor lol.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flamingo?


That's where I stayed lmao!
FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Never been there....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

I've only stayed at the Wynn


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never been there....


I remember it as hot as fxxk, crazy busy and nonstop...even saw a police takedown with guns drawn...ex was freaked and I thought it hilarious.
FF
PS we were waiting for our limo to pick us up...funny as hell.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m a little embarrassed to admit it, but this is my third time in Vegas since the pandemic began...


everyone needs a destressor once in a while..

did ya at least get a good price on the room?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I was there to get married lmao so you can say I lost....remarried now and very happily so.
> FF


you too......

the worse 6 months of my life


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you too......
> 
> the worse 6 months of my life


Mine was 20 yesterday lol.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Mine was 20 yesterday lol.
> FF


Years sorry.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I remember it as hot as fxxk, crazy busy and nonstop...even saw a police takedown with guns drawn...ex was freaked and I thought it hilarious.
> FF
> PS we were waiting for our limo to pick us up...funny as hell.


The misters on all the patios are heaven sent. 

Actual deplaning video


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Mine was 20 yesterday lol.
> FF


sorry bout that man....


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Zoom in


Um....Vegas has hospitals also?   I need new glasses...


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The misters on all the patios are heaven sent.
> 
> Actual deplaning video


I should have known, after I went back overseas, done got blowed up...bad omen.
.we hadn't even moved in together yet lmao.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry bout that man....


Thank you but all good...I'm with who I should be now...that's all that matters now.
FF


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bad @shrxhky420, you have enough glass.


You know what, you're right! (No not really but for the sake of this post). I have plenty of glass (still not a true statement). What I don't have is one of these


Well... at least not yet 



SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know what, you're right! (No not really but for the sake of this post). I have plenty of glass (still not a true statement). What I don't have is one of these
> View attachment 4817129
> 
> Well... at least not yet
> ...


They are excellent imo.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know what, you're right! (No not really but for the sake of this post). I have plenty of glass (still not a true statement). What I don't have is one of these
> View attachment 4817129
> 
> Well... at least not yet
> ...


I almost spit out my hot chocolate reading the part in parentheses. 

I didn't get the jar!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Um....Vegas has hospitals also?   I need new glasses...


Not on the strip. 

I fuckin love Vegas. Wish I was there.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know what, you're right! (No not really but for the sake of this post). I have plenty of glass (still not a true statement). What I don't have is one of these
> View attachment 4817129
> Well... at least not yet
> 
> ...


You will love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bad @shrxhky420, you have enough glass.


It’s time he got Discovery to carry his reality show Bong Stars. His glass valuation powers need a broader audience.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s time he got Discovery to carry his reality show Bong Stars. His glass valuation powers need a broader audience.


He was dead on.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s time he got Discovery to carry his reality show Bong Stars. His glass valuation powers need a broader audience.





Laughing Grass said:


> He was dead on.





Just a little lucky is all.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Is it too early well anyways


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2021)

4:20am hit of home grown Northern Lights with dry sift topper.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Just did the same


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

3:50 A.m. 12 degrees and 15 below wind chill factor it warmed up from a few hours ago it was 20 below


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Vegas...lol...really.....at least put some money down on the super bowl while your there....sheesh..


Too early to bet on the game but will bet a nug from my personal on Brady winning the coin toss and another nug on Mahomes making TD first.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it too early well anywaysView attachment 4817788


Never Jeff lol.
Morning.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2021)

Woke up to a flooded basement. I forgot to turn off the ro system before I went to bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woke up to a flooded basement. I forgot to turn off the ro system before I went to bed.


How bad is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How bad is it?


maybe four or five gallons spilled out. I think the laminate floor in the den is wrecked tho


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2021)

Something like this may be in order.

Shopping around may get you sizes to better fit your custom space.

*RACK TRAYS*










Shop







www.botanicare.com


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe four or five gallons spilled out. I think the laminate floor in the den is wrecked tho


Sorry for that.
FF


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe four or five gallons spilled out. I think the laminate floor in the den is wrecked tho


I am so sorry. That really sucks. Don't ask how I know. But it was right about the time I decided tap water was fine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 6, 2021)

Morning all. 


Think I’ll start off the day with a bag of Alaskan Purple.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Morning all.
> View attachment 4817905
> 
> Think I’ll start off the day with a bag of Alaskan Purple.


Good morning and very nice!
Enjoy your day!
FF


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe four or five gallons spilled out. I think the laminate floor in the den is wrecked tho


That does suck...I'm sorry! These are awesome. I now have one that's wi-fi with multiple sensors, and it still sucks when they go off, but a little less.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Happy Saturday my good people!! smoking some really tasty green today


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4817936Happy Saturday my good people!! View attachment 4817940smoking some really tasty green todayView attachment 4817946


Nice!!!!!
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 6, 2021)

Man... I have left the ro on so many times. And in the end the well water worked fine. I left myself a joint last night when I couldn’t find a lighter and then just fell asleep. Thanks me, that was nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2021)

All cleaned up now. Only 12 boards were swollen, not too bad. We have two more boxes so I just need to rent a guillotine and replace them.



curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry. That really sucks. Don't ask how I know. But it was right about the time I decided tap water was fine.


do you run sterile throughout your grow? I have to make that change. Ro also wastes so much water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That does suck...I'm sorry! These are awesome. I now have one that's wi-fi with multiple sensors, and it still sucks when they go off, but a little less.
> 
> View attachment 4817916


I think there’s an option to add a water sensors to the alarm. I think curious2garden is right with going to tap water, this is the second time I’ve done this


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think there’s an option to add a water sensors to the alarm. I think curious2garden is right with going to tap water, this is the second time I’ve done this


aside from sensors or trays, the easiest way I’ve dealt with flooding issues is by having as large a reservoir as possible... like 30 gallon tub or 65 gallon drum minimum. Some people use those horse troughs, I just like the idea on reappropriating horse troughs for weed growing... maybe tmi but my daughter was born in one. Anyways, if you leave ro filter on, oh well, aerate and you have extra water for the next time. I’m considering how easy will it be to get a 200 gal reservoir through the door.


----------



## TrichomeTester (Feb 6, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Yes, another wake n bake. Good morning Maryjane.


Yahoooooo !! The only way we start our day here in Ontario Canada. The Niagara Region to be precise, cheers everyone and wake up to a tasty Sativa or Sativa dominant. Super Bowl up tomorrow !!!! Go Mahomes !! #2 coming . . .


----------



## TrichomeTester (Feb 6, 2021)

000420 said:


> i'm wake and baking right now.....can you say 6:30 a.m. gravity bong hits....weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Hahahaha !! I’m burning up a storm every morning around that time !!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4817936Happy Saturday my good people!! View attachment 4817940smoking some really tasty green todayView attachment 4817946


Pre 98 Bubba Kush and some purple project.



@Laughing Grass the plastic ring on my grinder broke. Sad clown. Don’t you have the same grinder?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817956


Why are they standing in front of a blowup of rare roast beef?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Why are they standing in front of a blowup of rare roast beef?


They don't like well done?
FF


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> They don't like well done?
> FF


I must say I like it rare


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All cleaned up now. Only 12 boards were swollen, not too bad. We have two more boxes so I just need to rent a guillotine and replace them.
> 
> 
> 
> do you run sterile throughout your grow? I have to make that change. Ro also wastes so much water.


Yup no organic here. I'd call it aseptic


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All cleaned up now. Only 12 boards were swollen, not too bad. We have two more boxes so I just need to rent a guillotine and replace them.
> 
> 
> 
> do you run sterile throughout your grow? I have to make that change. Ro also wastes so much water.


RO does waste a lot...and then we go and add calmag back in. I have been wanting to do an experiment and run a few plants on tap water and see if there any notable difference...I maybe should have my water tested first, but I know my ppm's are under 100.

But yes, I have overflowed my buckets numerous times, and I have ruined a big section of laminate flooring next to my grow area too. I just cut it out and threw an area rug over it, because I know it will happen again!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> RO does waste a lot...and then we go and add calmag back in. I have been wanting to do an experiment and run a few plants on tap water and see if there any notable difference...I maybe should have my water tested first, but I know my ppm's are under 100.
> 
> But yes, I have overflowed my buckets numerous times, and I have ruined a big section of laminate flooring next to my grow area too. I just cut it out and threw an area rug over it, because I know it will happen again!


At TDS < 100 ppm, your water should be excellent.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush and some purple project.
> View attachment 4818101View attachment 4818100
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm........


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2021)

solakani said:


> Too early to bet on the game but will bet a nug from my personal on Brady winning the coin toss and another nug on Mahomes making TD first.


Naw it isn't, perfect timing. Me and the Mrs are doing a bet. She picked KC, I get Tampa....we just haven't set the stakes yet. Got a little work to do in the morning before the game, after that the pit get warm and the space tomatoes and beer flow....


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Naw it isn't, perfect timing. Me and the Mrs are doing a bet. She picked KC, I get Tampa....we just haven't set the stakes yet. Got a little work to do in the morning before the game, after that the pit get warm and the space tomatoes and beer flow....


At even money and no spread, I would take a piece of the action on KC as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2021)

solakani said:


> At even money and no spread, I would take a piece of the action on KC as well.


Take your best guess on this one...should be interesting, figure it's gonna be a good game over all....

She still haven't set the stakes...hehe...this is gonna be interesting


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2021)

El Fuego and coffee with A.Y.J.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

solakani said:


> El Fuego and coffee with A.Y.J.
> View attachment 4818773


Good morning!
FF


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Naw it isn't, perfect timing. Me and the Mrs are doing a bet. She picked KC, I get Tampa....we just haven't set the stakes yet. Got a little work to do in the morning before the game, after that the pit get warm and the space tomatoes and beer flow....


Same here, rebuilt my air compressor yesterday and today I need to put the new power supply into an iMac. What do you have on your plate?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

solakani said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes View attachment 4818869View attachment 4818872


Morning Jeff.
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

Good morning @FastFreddi


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Ever wake up and not get high? Yeah, me neither!    
Morning everybody 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes View attachment 4818869View attachment 4818872


Jeff consider cutting your fingernail so you don't accidentally scratch the new grand! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ever wake up and not get high? Yeah, me neither!
> Morning everybody
> 
> SH420


Yeah there was that pesky 3 decade or so T break. But now that that's over


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

Got a good angle grinder and it will be done ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning @FastFreddi


Fred please...of course totally up to you Bro.
FF


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ever wake up and not get high? Yeah, me neither!
> Morning everybody
> 
> SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

Or do you have a car that needs work done


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2021)

Better tend to the plants in my tent.

Sweet the rain's new fall, sunlit from heaven
Like the first dew fall on the first grass
Praise for the sweetness of the wet garden
Sprung in completeness where His feet pass


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

Morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


Good morning.
FF


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes View attachment 4818869View attachment 4818872


Just saw this and thought you need a new set of glasses 



SH420


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 7, 2021)

Good morning and have a great day my friends. Smoking on some skyjaro f3 outdoor right now. Something about this strain has a perfect balance of all the aspects of ganja I love. Potent and mentally stimulating but no anxiety inducing aspect whatsoever, chill but no couch lock feeling like a lot of modern gsc og polyhybrids or other afghanica dominant lines. Good times bud. More Life.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

Thinking hmmmm all right we like it but can you find me one @shrxhky420


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woke up to a flooded basement. I forgot to turn off the ro system before I went to bed.


Lol I don’t mean to laugh but I’ve been there before it sucks balls. I still haven’t learned. Sorry homie nothing but love. I was filling my top off res to the humidifier.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking hmmmm all right we like it but can you find me one @shrxhky420 View attachment 4818964


They're all over. Took me a minute to find options. 
From 25ml-250ml sizes.









Skull Whiskey Glass


NEW Limited Edition 'Skull Head' Whiskey Glass. If you're a whiskey drinker then this is a must have glass for your cabinet! Our premium skull head whiskey drinking cup is made from high-quality eco-friendly glass and is 75ml (2.53 fl oz) in size. Perfect for boilermakers or to serve your...



hobade.com





SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife 




__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





SH420


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At TDS < 100 ppm, your water should be excellent.


It seems to be, and I have had it tested before, for harmful bacteria's. . Plus I am growing in soil now so it would probably be fine. Hell I drink it!!

Reminds me though, it's been a few years since I disinfected my well. Another project for my list!! And I *am* going to start feeding a couple plants regular water and see how they look.

OK, the frying pan is hot...Bacon & eggs anyone??


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It seems to be, and I have had it tested before, for harmful bacteria's. . Plus I am growing in soil now so it would probably be fine. Hell I drink it!!
> 
> Reminds me though, it's been a few years since I disinfected my well. Another project for my list!! And I *am* going to start feeding a couple plants regular water and see how they look.
> 
> OK, the frying pan is hot...Bacon & eggs anyone??


How do you disinfect a well?


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several options on Etsy.













Large Skull Face Decanter With 4 Skull Shot Glasses and - Etsy


This Drink & Barware item by TheWineSavant has 4966 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Brooklyn, NY. Listed on Nov 26, 2022




www.etsy.com





Don't forget the ice trays.











3D Skull Ice Cube Tray Mould Makes Four Vivid Skulls Food - Etsy


This Drink & Barware item by MyGiftTree has 2441 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Nov 25, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How do you disinfect a well?


It's kind of a lengthy, but simple process involving pouring a few gallons of bleach into the well, and getting it into all the pipes to sit overnight, then flushing them all out the next day. A well should be disinfected every year or 2, but many people neglect that.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

You need these Jeff...couple weeks and they'll be full.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> You need these Jeff...couple weeks and they'll be full.
> FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

All vary cool but I don't drink instant a****** just add alcohol


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

Just finished the weekly cleaning of the pellet stove...just in time, we have a Nor'Easter coming later today.
Have a great day all.

FF
P.S. wife has homemade pizza dough rising...fresh spinach and cheese pizza for supper. Mmmm


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All vary cool but I don't drink instant a****** just add alcohol


Same Sir...quit drinking alcohol and smoking nicotine when I discovered the benefits of this wonderful plant.
Peace.
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, rebuilt my air compressor yesterday and today I need to put the new power supply into an iMac. What do you have on your plate?


Made a little left over breakfast this morning. Me and Mrs still haven't set the stakes yet, guess she's gonna wait till game time. Got the push mower fixed up with new plug and blade, fixen to head over to my parents and start working on they're grounds, mowing and weed eating first before the game....


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 7, 2021)

It's 7 AM somewhere. Time for a vape.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Made a little left over breakfast this morning. Me and Mrs still haven't set the stakes yet, guess she's gonna wait till game time. Got the push mower fixed up with new plug and blade, fixen to head over to my parents and start working on they're grounds, mowing and weed eating first before the game....


I'm jealous...I much prefer cutting grass to plowing snow  and I'm about to put my boots on and head out...Been snowing all morning!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm jealous...I much prefer cutting grass to plowing snow  and I'm about to put my boots on and head out...Been snowing all morning!


We r getting 'er soon...major blizzard headed Nova Scotia's way....
Stay warm and lifted everyone.
FF


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2021)

At least it wasn't much...I'm done plowing already, and my car is warming up so I can go do the rentals...Just so the drunk college kids don't fall after the game tonight!! It IS freaking cold and windy out there though...Come on Spring!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)

63 degrees, slight breeze, and not a cloud to be found. Rather nice out there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2021)

70° here. It's definitely warm in the sun. Had to put shorts on. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 70° here. It's definitely warm in the sun. Had to put shorts on.
> 
> SH420


Let those boys swing!


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>



Poop...got some work ahead...
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4819805
> Poop...got some work ahead...
> FF





Laughing Grass said:


>


This should help with that later....

Have good day everyone...ugh!
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4819805
> Poop...got some work ahead...
> FF


I don't envy you. No more snow this weekend, but it's freezing out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

Sunny and 3° only got about 2" snow starts back up at 2 am


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again it is 1 degrees and -11 dam can't get my hands to work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sunny and 3° only got about 2" snow starts back up at 2 am


been doing much skiing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2021)

Just seen on Good Morning America where Utah is getting pounded by Avalanches don't know if that's where you live but if it is be careful out there in the dark web


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

I ordered a friends oodie to complete my quarantine ensemble.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered a friends oodie to complete my quarantine ensemble.


You a big fan?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2021)

My daughter-in-law needs that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You a big fan?


I wouldn't call myself a fan. I had my choice between friends and harry potter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> been doing much skiing?


Not like usual  



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just seen on Good Morning America where Utah is getting pounded by Avalanches don't know if that's where you live but if it is be careful out there in the dark web


I'm not but it's been a active season for avalanches. 21 people have been killed already this season.....13 this past week alone.  








Avalanche.org » Accidents


The Colorado Avalanche Information Center (CAIC) maintains the database of record on avalanche deaths in the United States. Please use the data displayed here in conjunction with the following citation: Colorado Avalanche Information Center, US Avalanche Accident Reports, [url], [date accessed]...




avalanche.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup no organic here. I'd call it aseptic


my tap water comes out at 370ppm do you think that's too much?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my tap water comes out at 370ppm do you think that's too much?


Mine is about 250. As long as you aren't on a well I'd try it. You can also go to your city water supplier and look at the testing. You don't want a lot of iron (Fe). If you're on a well I'd get it tested. BTW subtract that number from your PPM measurements. Most hard water is mostly Ca/Mg.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is about 250. As long as you aren't on a well I'd try it. You can also go to your city water supplier and look at the testing. You don't want a lot of iron (Fe). If you're on a well I'd get it tested. BTW subtract that number from your PPM measurements. Most hard water is mostly Ca/Mg.


Our water is comes from Lake Ontario. Iron is .0063 mg per liter so less than 1ppm. Calcium is 35.6 mg per liter. If you're using straight up tap water do you also add chlorine?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2021)

If you don't let it sit for at least 24 hrs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our water is comes from Lake Ontario. Iron is .0063 mg per liter so less than 1ppm. Calcium is 35.6 mg per liter. If you're using straight up tap water do you also add chlorine?


My tap water contains chlorine so I don't add additional. As for chloramine I don't think it will hurt you either but that's only an educated guess. Try swapping out from RO to tap and see. Also drop your nutrient PPM and work up as you experiment.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> If you don't let it sit for at least 24 hrs


That will get rid of chlorine which if you are running aseptic hydro is a benefit to keeping your reservoir clean. It won't get rid of chloramine. You need to use thiosulfate to remove chloramine.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 8, 2021)

Just finished first clean...faaaack we had basically 0 when we went to bed...sigh.
FF

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My tap water contains chlorine so I don't add additional. As for chloramine I don't think it will hurt you either but that's only an educated guess. Try swapping out from RO to tap and see. Also drop your nutrient PPM and work up as you experiment.
> 
> 
> That will get rid of chlorine which if you are running aseptic hydro is a benefit to keeping your reservoir clean. It won't get rid of chloramine. You need to use thiosulfate to remove chloramine.


I'm running hydroguard in my reservoirs now, but I want to use something cheaper. I was initially using it in the cloner but swapped out to chlorine on the weekend. I'm going to give it as shot on the next grow, I wasn't a very popular person Saturday morning lol and don't want that happening again. 

Clones are still alive one week in, amazing how well it works when it isn't turned off


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm running hydroguard in my reservoirs now, but I want to use something cheaper. I was initially using it in the cloner but swapped out to chlorine on the weekend. I'm going to give it as shot on the next grow, I wasn't a very popular person Saturday morning lol and don't want that happening again.
> 
> Clones are still alive one week in, amazing how well it works when it isn't turned off
> 
> View attachment 4819937


You can run pool shock in your res. It's a lot cheaper than Hydroguard. Just add it every other day. I need to transplant my clones LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> RO does waste a lot...and then we go and add calmag back in. I have been wanting to do an experiment and run a few plants on tap water and see if there any notable difference...I maybe should have my water tested first, but I know my ppm's are under 100.
> 
> But yes, I have overflowed my buckets numerous times, and I have ruined a big section of laminate flooring next to my grow area too. I just cut it out and threw an area rug over it, because I know it will happen again!


All the boards that I wrecked are right in the doorway leading into the den. It's all dry now but the cement floor looks ugly. Once the covid restrictions are relaxed I'll get my dad to help me replace the missing boards.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You can run pool shock in your res. It's a lot cheaper than Hydroguard. Just add it every other day. I need to transplant my clones LOL


Do you run pool shock in your tables? Tyler told me about another product, I can't remember the name of it right now but I couldn't find it here very easily.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the boards that I wrecked are right in the doorway leading into the den. It's all dry now but the cement floor looks ugly. Once the covid restrictions are relaxed I'll get my dad to help me replace the missing boards.


And use my trick until then....a throw rug


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm jealous...I much prefer cutting grass to plowing snow  and I'm about to put my boots on and head out...Been snowing all morning!


I've honestly never seen real snow, down here we don't get it that often, think the last time we got a foot of snow or more was in the mid 80's down here.

I'm more jealous of you guys in the north during the summers, down here 100 to 105 or higher sometimes, while it's much cooler in the north


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2021)

Morning btw.....hope everyone had a good weekend....and possibly made some money....

55F this mornig gonna hit lower 70's for a couple of days till the weekend.....looks like blue norther is coming in next weekend.....this should be fun

anywho...coffee is fresh and hot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush and some purple project.
> View attachment 4818101View attachment 4818100
> 
> 
> ...


I think yours is bigger than mine. If you can measure the width, thickness and ID I can print a new one for you.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've honestly never seen real snow, down here we don't get it that often, think the last time we got a foot of snow or more was in the mid 80's down here.
> 
> I'm more jealous of you guys in the north during the summers, down here 100 to 105 or higher sometimes, while it's much cooler in the north


It is gorgeous here in the summer, but it's way too short and the winters way too long. It's kind of the opposite of you guys...You are stuck indoors in the summer as it's too hot to be out, and we are stuck indoors in the winter. The grass is always greener!! 

And the older I we get, the harder it is to deal with either extremity ...heat or cold. The one thing I am excelling at is


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you run pool shock in your tables? Tyler told me about another product, I can't remember the name of it right now but I couldn't find it here very easily.


No, I just use my chlorinated tap water but I would use it in a recirculating reservoir.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It is gorgeous here in the summer, but it's way too short and the winters way too long. It's kind of the opposite of you guys...You are stuck indoors in the summer as it's too hot to be out, and we are stuck indoors in the winter. The grass is always greener!!
> 
> And the *older I we get, the harder it is to deal with either extremity ...heat or cold*. The one thing I am excelling at is


True!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 9, 2021)

French Toast for breakfast. Morning all.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 9, 2021)

I tried turkey bacon so that you don't have to. It's like a thin layer of shoe leather flavored with dirt.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 9, 2021)

Marnin everyone...sun is shining today.
Thank frick lol.
Have a great day all.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

Morning. It's snowing.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 9, 2021)

One of those eerie grey sunrises that kind if looks like mid afternoon and some flurries. Pretty cool. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. It's snowing.


Here too, all day they say, and then another storm coming on Thursday...WTF?! FedEx was just here...The poor guy walked all the way up my driveway, about 200' through the snow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

ok wtf am I awake for....ahhh $$$$$$$.....kinda helps....

anywho....woke up this morning at 64F with a dense fog......high today 70F......and then the norther hits.....they're expecting here 30's and 20's down here.....eek better winterize a bit....

fresh coffee is up and it hot for those who need a refill......

think i'll try a little Durban a friend gave me before my taco run......that will get me going......


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here too, all day they say, and then another storm coming on Thursday...WTF?! FedEx was just here...The poor guy walked all the way up my driveway, about 200' through the snow.


February and March are the snowiest months. My new snowshoes should be here on Thursday


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning View attachment 4820870


Good morning...that is stunning!
Fred


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 9, 2021)

This is the way... Who doesnt like strolling through the woods , stoned?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4821051
> This is the way... Who doesnt like strolling through the woods , stoned?


Amen! I am about this


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning View attachment 4820870


Is that Snow Valley?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that Snow Valley?


Snow summit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

finally got a clip of somebody doing something stupid on my dash cam... it was me running a red light lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4821876


Good morning and I hear you lol.
Awoken to silent house at 0458..then realized it's a silent house....shit! 
NO POWER
Talk about a rude awakening..had to get the genny up and running..faaaaack.
Morning Everyone.
Fred


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4821876


STealing this


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

Morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


Morning...
FF


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2021)

Morning all. Happy hump day


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH420


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2021)

Trying my hand at squishing rosin with hair iron


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> Trying my hand at squishing rosin with hair iron
> View attachment 4821905


You have a hair iron?  
Good morning


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You have a hair iron?
> Good morning


and it is pink. I stopped wasting money on haircuts 2' ago.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> Trying my hand at squishing rosin with hair iron
> View attachment 4821905


You are going to want a quick clamp...holding for two minutes tight enough is very tough.
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> and it is pink. I stopped wasting money on haircuts 2' ago.


I sit here for a moment in awe you're rockin' pink hair! Then I realize it's just your hair iron  worse I have not smoked today so no excuse for that one.


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> You are going to want a quick clamp...holding for two minutes tight enough is very tough.
> Fred


How did it turn out? My plan is to dry sift in 73u screen and squish it in a 90u filter bag.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> How did it turn out? My plan is to dry sift in 73u screen and squish it in a 90u filter bag.


Return is small compared to a real press...but it works.
Fred


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Return is small compared to a real press...but it works.
> Fred


If yield was my goal then I would just outsource the squish for a whole crop. My goal is to make a diy .5 gram rosin cart without a hydraulic press and heated plates designed for rosin.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> If yield was my goal then I would just outsource the squish for a whole crop. My goal is to make a diy .5 gram rosin cart without a hydraulic press and heated plates designed for rosin.


Get ta squishing and have a great day.
Peace.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> If yield was my goal then I would just outsource the squish for a whole crop. My goal is to make a diy .5 gram rosin cart without a hydraulic press and heated plates designed for rosin.


And I should say...gram for gram return is small is all I meant.
FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> If yield was my goal then I would just outsource the squish for a whole crop. My goal is to make a diy .5 gram rosin cart without a hydraulic press and heated plates designed for rosin.


I heated up 2 pieces of steel then used this vice grip to squish. It worked fine the one night I did it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2021)

Mornin all......

looks like that polar vortex is heading our direction.....gonna be a shitty weekend....it's all good though....some of the weather guys think we are gonna get some wintery stuff come sunday into Monday.....this should be interesting....

woke up to 49F this morning with fog and mist....we are not gonna get out the 50's today....as the weekend come temps are gonna drop....lower and lower....

it's all good....just picked up a fresh bowl of caldo and some tortillas.....for breakfast...

Just made a fresh pot of coffee....so if you need a warmup there ya go....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Mornin all......
> 
> looks like that polar vortex is heading our direction.....gonna be a shitty weekend....it's all good though....some of the weather guys think we are gonna get some wintery stuff come sunday into Monday.....this should be interesting....
> 
> ...


I need the coffee for my bong.


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> And I should say...gram for gram return is small is all I meant.
> FF


Thank you for your input. I will definitely use a quick clamp for a 2 minute squish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I need the coffee for my bong.


no problem.....coffee is fresh and hot.....

just got my next cup btw


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I sit here for a moment in awe you're rockin' pink hair! Then I realize it's just your hair iron  worse I have not smoked today so no excuse for that one.


Sorry, I should have been more clear. Thanks to Billy Eilish, the faux grey look is in style but now she has crossed over to the dark side.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 10, 2021)

solakani said:


> Thank you for your input. I will definitely use a quick clamp for a 2 minute squish.


You are quite welcome. Hope it's tasty and clobbers ya!
FF


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Watching some hockey. @Sunbiz1 is currently chewing on the wings. Sharks play a little later today. Short season. Only 50 games. every point counts. Sharks need to pick up the pace or it's gonna be another painful season
> SH420


Glad to have Detroit back in the division, at least in the short term.
Hawks are too old to get past the second round, Duncan Keith/Kane/Toews with more mileage than Tom Brady...minus the fountain of youth.!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Good morning all! Hope everyone waked up this morning and boke... no that's not right.    

SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone waked up this morning and boke... no that's not right.
> 
> SH420


Morning...
morning everyone...
FF


----------



## anomalii (Feb 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone waked up this morning and boke... no that's not right.
> 
> SH420


*boked

FTFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone waked up this morning and boke... no that's not right.
> 
> SH420


Going to boke it up in a minute.....got the fire going. The red on the thermometer outside is on the positive side of the 0. So I go that going for me today.....doesn't look like it's going to be the that way tomorrow.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 11, 2021)

Whattya Bokin on?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2021)

More snow here overnight, but just a dusting...I'm thinking rocksalt and no shoveling. Is it spring yet???


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Ever write a story just to delete it. Yeah, I just did it. Long story short...


Work, I just don't want to today. No, that's every day 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Coffee colder than a witches tit in a brass bra I think I better roll a joint


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ever write a story just to delete it. Yeah, I just did it. Long story short...
> View attachment 4822900
> 
> Work, I just don't want to today. No, that's every day
> ...


Don't lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> More snow here overnight, but just a dusting...I'm thinking rocksalt and no shoveling. Is it spring yet???


My driveway never had a chance to thaw out since the rain ice storm in the beginning of the season. After I plow it it looks like a frozen lake.

LOL nothing on the radar but it's snowing....


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee colder than a witches tit in a brass bra I think I better roll a joint View attachment 4822901


Morning Ole Boy!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning back to you ferd


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

ugh it's been a screwed up morning.......looks like that polar votex crap is here in Texas.....this is gonna be a interesting weekend.

woke to rain and a temp of 35F, according to the weather guy that's our high for today.....well SOB....so got the dogs fixed up with blankets and fresh water and food and got them safe.......

fresh pot of coffee is up.....

sausage and egg taco are ready for those who have the munchies.....what am I talking about I'm on a weed site....we all have the munchies....think i'll hit that GG4 I still have....hmm..


----------



## Ktm807 (Feb 12, 2021)

good morning fellow stoners. Time to smoke some platinum cookies and sit in front of the computer again today trying to get the PS5


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 12, 2021)

Good morning Happy TFIFF.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know what, you're right! (No not really but for the sake of this post). I have plenty of glass (still not a true statement). What I don't have is one of these
> View attachment 4817129
> 
> Well... at least not yet
> ...


did you get your new vape yet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning morning morning coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## GloryB (Feb 12, 2021)

FuknA.. getn torched right now.
Hood Magic...


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy Friday y'all we made it  Blaaaze up and enjoy the day the best you can


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)

A little better now


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you get your new vape yet?


How'd you know? Showed up yesterday right before a pound of weed showed up. 








SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> More snow here overnight, but just a dusting...I'm thinking rocksalt and no shoveling. Is it spring yet???


OMG it just rained here for all of about 5 minutes!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Why is the weed you want to smoke always upstairs?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

Chilly here this a.m. 10 degrees F, 2 degrees with the wind chill at 10 am. The sun is shining thank God!!

Debating what to do today...Maybe groceries....oh yeah, liquor store for a bottle of Everclear. I know there's something I need to do today, just can't recall what!

TGIF!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Chilly here this a.m. 10 degrees F, 2 degrees with the wind chill at 10 am. The sun is shining thank God!!
> 
> Debating what to do today...Maybe groceries....oh yeah, liquor store for a bottle of Everclear. I know there's something I need to do today, just can't recall what!
> 
> TGIF!!


Wanna make a igloo?


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4824026
> Why is the weed you want to smoke always upstairs?


ikr. and when I am upstairs I do not remember why and start doing other stuff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

why did i have to wake up.....i was nice and warm in that bed......ugh......TGIF.....

welp it's a chilly 31F this morning, wind chill 19F as i walked out the door, checked for ice and there is none ......yet.....it's comin though....

fresh hot coffee is made for those who need a warm up......cream and sugar on the right.....and you know what's on the left....

think i'll have a spot of Durban.....then Caldo run for a warm up....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

solakani said:


> ikr. and when I am upstairs I do not remember why and start doing other stuff.


My grow is upstairs so I usually end up diverted by something that needs done and forget all about it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)

to the left


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

solakani said:


> ikr. and when I am upstairs I do not remember why and start doing other stuff.


I don't have to go upstairs to forget why I got my ass off the couch. Hell I don't even have an upstairs. 

SH420


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2021)

_Vaping at 190C_

_Boom_ _laka-laka-laka_, _boom_ _laka-laka-laka_ _boom_


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

BAM


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

solakani said:


> _Vaping at 190C_
> View attachment 4824035
> _Boom_ _laka-laka-laka_, _boom_ _laka-laka-laka_ _boom_


I can't get the same high off vaping I do off combustion, even when I set the vape to combustion temps. I always get a very cerebral high with little body effect. I grew up on joints. So I think it could be a case of what you're used to. 

Do you find a difference in high between the smoked/vaped product?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 12, 2021)

solakani said:


> _Vaping at 190C_
> View attachment 4824035
> _Boom_ _laka-laka-laka_, _boom_ _laka-laka-laka_ _boom_


How did the squish go...
Fred


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't get the same high off vaping I do off combustion, even when I set the vape to combustion temps. I always get a very cerebral high with little body effect. I grew up on joints. So I think it could be a case of what you're used to.
> 
> Do you find a difference in high between the smoked/vaped product?


No comparison 
I can vape all day and never get STONED. Which is what I like.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> No comparison
> I can vape all day and never get STONED. Which is what I like.


I just wish I had someone to roll joints for me. I hate rolling. Although it balances my consumption because I'll often delay smoking if I don't have one rolled. So maybe it's a good thing?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just wish I had someone to roll joints for me. I hate rolling. Although it balances my consumption because I'll often delay smoking if I don't have one rolled. So maybe it's a good thing?


Got one. How many times have we talked about you needing a wife?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just wish I had someone to roll joints for me. I hate rolling. Although it balances my consumption because I'll often delay smoking if I don't have one rolled. So maybe it's a good thing?


I'm not good at rolling joints as I've mentioned before. Now, filling cones on the other hand, I'm a fucking expert. 






SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just wish I had someone to roll joints for me. I hate rolling. Although it balances my consumption because I'll often delay smoking if I don't have one rolled. So maybe it's a good thing?


i used to use an cig roller for mine......then i just switched to pipes.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

yummm.....nice hot cup of caldo and corn tortillas.......

oh durban where ya been all my life.....


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't have to go upstairs to forget why I got my ass off the couch. Hell I don't even have an upstairs.
> 
> SH420


I like to think that my mind works more with my visual sense but maybe my lights are on but no one home


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm not good at rolling joints as I've mentioned before. Now, filling cones on the other hand, I'm a fucking expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they make those for plain joints?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i used to use an cig roller for mine......then i just switched to pipes.....


Same here for the cig roller. I just learned how to smoke from a pipe. It's ok.


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't get the same high off vaping I do off combustion, even when I set the vape to combustion temps. I always get a very cerebral high with little body effect. I grew up on joints. So I think it could be a case of what you're used to.
> 
> Do you find a difference in high between the smoked/vaped product?


Yes. ratio of cannabinoids in vapor is ~88% only ~5% with combustion. My lungs can pull more vapor than smoke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> How'd you know? Showed up yesterday right before a pound of weed showed up.
> View attachment 4824017
> 
> 
> ...


are you happy with it so far?


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> How did the squish go...
> Fred


Trying to sift fast enough to keep up with my habit so this going to take a while


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't get the same high off vaping I do off combustion, even when I set the vape to combustion temps. I always get a very cerebral high with little body effect. I grew up on joints. So I think it could be a case of what you're used to.
> 
> Do you find a difference in high between the smoked/vaped product?


The bags knock me on my ass for a good couple hours. I find that I’m only high for 30 minutes or so on the portable vape


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just wish I had someone to roll joints for me. I hate rolling. Although it balances my consumption because I'll often delay smoking if I don't have one rolled. So maybe it's a good thing?


That's my wife.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The bags knock me on my ass for a good couple hours. I find that I’m only high for 30 minutes or so on the portable vape


I have a Volcano and the bags don't do that for me. Just a head high, no body. Maybe your body isn't as noisy yet, youngster


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a Volcano and the bags don't do that for me. Just a head high, no body. Maybe your body isn't as noisy yet, youngster


I concur, I go through long periods wherein only use a vape pen with concentrates. But it never seems to give me the same high as combusting


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 12, 2021)

Speaking of combustion...let's getter going...it IS Fryday after all!
Have a great day everyone.

Fred


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Speaking of combustion...let's getter going...it IS Fryday after all!
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you happy with it so far?


Yes. So far it's nice. The flavor profiles are outstanding. Like some other members, I still need to combust. I enjoy the high but I'm still a little old skool I guess. I still need to figure out dabbing. Haven't had enough time to play with it

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. So far it's nice. The flavor profiles are outstanding. Like some other members, I still need to combust. I enjoy the high but I'm still a little old skool I guess. I still need to figure out dabbing. Haven't had enough time to play with it
> 
> SH420


If you ever want help navigating the dabs, my and @mysunnyboy are more than happy to send a little guidance your way


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If you ever want help navigating the dabs, my and @mysunnyboy are more than happy to send a little guidance your way


Oh, I gots the dabbing down! It's the new toy, gotta figure out if I can dab with it, other than that, break out the torch or the puffco or whatever. Let the 710 begin! 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh, I gots the dabbing down! It's the new toy, gotta figure out if I can dab with it, other than that, break out the torch or the puffco or whatever. Let the 710 begin!
> 
> SH420


Jesus I forgot who I was talking to for a sec, lol, my bad, brother!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

I want to try dabbing again. I have only dabbed once and that was 3-4 years ago when I was barely smoking due to bad anxiety. Thankfully that is mostly gone and I can smoke all day long again...normally. And I have been vaping lots of oils lately.


Sooo, the next time HF has there 20 ton press on sale, look out! Plus I do have bubble hash making down, and I hear that is wonderful to press. And I hear the rosin makes great oil. I love new hobbies 

I was always a joint smoker...for over 40 years, and I can roll like the best of em. I was always the one to roll..."Let mano roll it". But now I hands down prefer dry herb vaping to joints and it gets me every bit as high, plus my lungs don't wease near as bad. I remember reading that when you make the switch, you should do nothing but dry herb vape for about 3 weeks, and you will never go back, they said. It was true for me....and lately I've been more into vaping oils in a 510 cart...especially in the morning or during the night if I wake up. 

And for today, I am headed to buy a bottle of Everclear. And more rocksalt


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I want to try dabbing again. I have only dabbed once and that was 3-4 years ago when I was barely smoking due to bad anxiety. Thankfully that is mostly gone and I can smoke all day long again...normally. And I have been vaping lots of oils lately.
> 
> 
> Sooo, the next time HF has there 20 ton press on sale, look out! Plus I do have bubble hash making down, and I hear that is wonderful to press. And I hear the rosin makes great oil. I love new hobbies
> ...


You will love it all over again..im especially fond of rosin myself...just heat and pressure...then gather up the love.
Peace and have a great slip-free day(rocksalt for walkway?)
FF


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> You will love it all over again..im especially fond of rosin myself...just heat and pressure...then gather up the love.
> Peace and have a great slip-free day(*rocksalt for walkway?*)
> FF


Thanks, and yes, they are saying another foot or so of snow in the next week. I have a long steep blacktopped driveway that turns into a launchpad when icy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Jesus I forgot who I was talking to for a sec, lol, my bad, brother!


A few years ago I was at a music festival. 2nd year route 66 reggae festival. Was there with friends we had met the previous year. They brought new heads with them. Younger kids, 20 somethings. Anyway, there were already stories about my smoking habits and these kids wanted to take me down. 
I smoked the shit out of everything they had on hand and then some. We headed over to the show, within 10 minutes all the bucks were passed out but 1. He and I, we still keep in touch 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

Man does this bring back memories. The last time I bought a bottle of this I was living in Melbourne Florida and made a cooler full of jungle juice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Man does this bring back memories. The last time I bought a bottle of this I was living in Melbourne Florida and made a cooler full of jungle juice. View attachment 4824351


nice.....

cool trick is to pour a little on a table outside, or in a shot glass and light it..... cause it catches fire.....hehe


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice.....
> 
> cool trick is to pour a little on a table outside, or in a shot glass and light it..... cause it catches fire.....hehe


Hehe lots of cool tricks.


----------



## GloryB (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't get the same high off vaping I do off combustion, even when I set the vape to combustion temps. I always get a very cerebral high with little body effect. I grew up on joints. So I think it could be a case of what you're used to.
> 
> Do you find a difference in high between the smoked/vaped product?


I love the taste and smell of great weed, I smoke when Im already stoned type smoker. I hate the by product... I hated the tar, cleaning coughing black lung cookies. Ice bong, joints, all of the combustion I could get. I hated "stinking" so my wife says reeking(spl). I got the "mouth piece" its a filter device. NOPE..I got introduced to vaping. I bought the mighty. Amazing. I love it. I dont stink, cough, spit black shit, i can get a mild high or smashed depending on what temp and weed im vapping. Taste a million times better. smells better. I am even vaping in the house and wife doesnt care. I just blowed my own mind right there. lol. seriously for me its all on a different level. I will tell you i dont get those intense tunnel vision hits anymore. The hits that make you pass out. Dizzy hits like i use to get pulling on my big ice bong pulling on a gram. I believe those hits and the high is different because you take the tar out of the blood stream. asphyxiation is what was happening. lol. so yes its different in a great way for me. sorry to be long.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

GloryB said:


> I love the taste and smell of great weed, I smoke when Im already stoned type smoker. I hate the by product... I hated the tar, cleaning coughing black lung cookies. Ice bong, joints, all of the combustion I could get. I hated "stinking" so my wife says reeking(spl). I got the "mouth piece" its a filter device. NOPE..I got introduced to vaping. *I bought the mighty*. Amazing. I love it. I dont stink, cough, spit black shit, i can get a mild high or smashed depending on what temp and weed im vapping. Taste a million times better. smells better. I am even vaping in the house and wife doesnt care. I just blowed my own mind right there. lol. seriously for me its all on a different level. I will tell you i dont get those intense tunnel vision hits anymore. The hits that make you pass out. Dizzy hits like i use to get pulling on my big ice bong pulling on a gram. I believe those hits and the high is different because you take the tar out of the blood stream. asphyxiation is what was happening. lol. so yes its different in a great way for me. sorry to be long.


I have the Volcano by the same people who make the Mighty. I also have the Pax and multiple vape pens. I prefer the high I get from combustion smoking joints. Enjoy your Mighty and vive la difference.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice.....
> 
> cool trick is to pour a little on a table outside, or in a shot glass and light it..... cause it catches fire.....hehe


A move smoother than ex.lax.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> A move smoother than ex.lax.


Very true......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

P.s. that last gif, is cool, don't know how and honestly i don't wanna know


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> P.s. that last gif, is cool, don't know how and honestly i don't wanna know


Physics trick


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Physics trick


Honestly, I have no idea...just thought it was cool.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 13, 2021)

Ugh....good morning Everyone...anyone see that truck!?
Whew...time to get it on again lol.
Have a great Saturday.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

Wakey wakey, sleepy heads!! Another cold one but the sun is shining...I just heard 12-20more inches of snow coming over the next several days. I better eat my Wheaties!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wakey wakey, sleepy heads!! Another cold one but the sun is shining...I just heard 12-20more inches of snow coming over the next several days. I better eat my Wheaties!!


Morning

Yeah, looks like it might all end a little warm, hope it's not heavy.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> Yeah, looks like it might all end a little warm, hope it's not heavy.


I know I am running out of places to put it. I usually push the snow piles back on a warmer day with the plow, but we haven't had any warmer days.

I always feel bad for the wild animals/birds this time of year. We think we have it bad!!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 13, 2021)

shit. its a good gift for him or her lol. Happy Saturday y'all !!! Smoke em if you got em


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4824957shit. its a good gift for him or her lol. Happy Saturday y'all !!! Smoke em if you got em


I see you’ve met my wife.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

Morning morning morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning morning morning View attachment 4824974


Marnin Sir.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

Morning Fred how does your garden grow lol it is is cold


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 13, 2021)

That is balmy ...lol.
We r just coming out of a little chill..for NS anyway.
I spent 17 years in Manitoba though...I definitely know cold .
Stay warm, stay lifted and have a great day GrandPappy...
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning Fred how does your garden grow lol it is is cold View attachment 4824976


That is one cold colon


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. So far it's nice. The flavor profiles are outstanding. Like some other members, I still need to combust. I enjoy the high but I'm still a little old skool I guess. I still need to figure out dabbing. Haven't had enough time to play with it
> 
> SH420


FYI if @Metasynth ever offers you a dab just say no. Either that or have your wife around to remove the unchewed food from your mouth when you go catatonic.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FYI if @Metasynth ever offers you a dab just say no. Either that or have your wife around to remove the unchewed food from your mouth when you go catatonic.


The one time I did dab I didn't like it...Instant anxiety. But I am ready to try again one of these days...No real rush, I can't find my keys often enough already.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FYI if @Metasynth ever offers you a dab just say no. Either that or have your wife around to remove the unchewed food from your mouth when you go catatonic.


Challenge accepted! 



I got this shit! Bring it...






Uh oh 




Oh shit, 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> View attachment 4825000
> 
> 
> ...


Promise me you'll take video of it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

Is that a Stoners way of asking to be your Valentine


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> View attachment 4825000
> 
> 
> ...


ha seriously boys?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

If you’ve ever seen my X-rays you should know my middle name is shatter


----------



## GloryB (Feb 13, 2021)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4824957shit. its a good gift for him or her lol. Happy Saturday y'all !!! Smoke em if you got em


Man after my heart. OUTFUCKINGSTANDING!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Promise me you'll take video of it
> 
> View attachment 4825010


Diapers, good idea! 

SH420


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day. My first wife's birthday was Feb. 14. I wanted to have the same wedding day for convenience. Valentine's Day, birthday, & anniversary all on the same day.

She nixed that fast.

It's a Blue Dream mornin'.


----------



## Medskunk (Feb 14, 2021)

Nothing better indeed 
Say it fast three times... red lorry/ yellow lorry(x3)


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 14, 2021)

My coffee always tastes 3 times better with Blue Dream.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 14, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Happy Valentine's Day. My first wife's birthday was Feb. 14. I wanted to have the same wedding day for convenience. Valentine's Day, birthday, & anniversary all on the same day.
> 
> She nixed that fast.
> 
> It's a Blue Dream mornin'.


Morning ...HVD.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

Morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning View attachment 4825888to you all and once again


Good marnin Jeff.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


Morning...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's day


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 14, 2021)

So which one of you left the bong out last night? 




  

SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So which one of you left the bong out last night?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825949
> ...


That will be one cool ,smooth haul on that bad boy this morn!
Fred


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> That will be one cool ,smooth haul on that bad boy this morn!
> Fred


@mysunnyboy loves ice in her bong, maybe it was her.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> That will be one cool ,smooth haul on that bad boy this morn!
> Fred


Or it froze and broke


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So which one of you left the bong out last night?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825949
> ...


Frosty has mornin' wood


----------



## manfredo (Feb 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So which one of you left the bong out last night?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825949
> ...


That shit is on it's way here....3 storms predicted this coming week, the first tomorrow with about a foot or so of wet snow they say....Fuuuuuuck me!

Debating on whether to go to the grocery store this morning....but a Sunday before a storm...it will be mobbed. I should have gone early, but nooooo, I had to get stoned 4 times.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That shit is on it's way here....3 storms predicted this coming week, the first tomorrow with about a foot or so of wet snow they say....Fuuuuuuck me!
> 
> Debating on whether to go to the grocery store this morning....but a Sunday before a storm...it will be mobbed. I should have gone early, but nooooo, I had to get stoned 4 times.


God you got me thinking.... better check the forecast.... after I roll one and finish my coffee. Love and happy everyday to y’all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2021)

Sounds like it going to get bad better get high and plan out your next move


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That shit is on it's way here....3 storms predicted this coming week, the first tomorrow with about a foot or so of wet snow they say....Fuuuuuuck me!
> 
> Debating on whether to go to the grocery store this morning....but a Sunday before a storm...it will be mobbed. I should have gone early, but nooooo, I had to get stoned 4 times.


*mañana*


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> happy everyday


I'm going to start using that one, it fits.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## GloryB (Feb 14, 2021)

when life gives you frozen bongs make lemonade....something like that, im so high..go Daytona day and and what?


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again


Good morning Jeff...morning all.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

Morning back to you Fred


----------



## GloryB (Feb 15, 2021)

Mornin, wake and bake begins


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2021)

Wake and bake and the snow both beginning here....This could be hell week for snow here it sounds like. At least I made it to the grocery store yesterday.

Thinking about trying to make some oil today....I have Everclear and nuggs in the freezer. Debating on whether to drive across town for dry ice or go with what I have....decisions, decisions!

Happy Monday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

We might


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We might View attachment 4826938


Feeling ya..gonna be a fakn mess tomorrow here in the Skosh...

Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

Morning.....snow is on it's way


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.....snow is on it's way


Nevermind......It's snowing lol


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nevermind......It's snowing lol


 Hah that was quick... alright coffee and I was thinking about skipping the other part til I got some things done, but nevermind, this banana pie stinks so good


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2021)

Well I know I didn't post that....sheesh...morning everyone


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 15, 2021)

They say it’s good to try new things..... maybe some day


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2021)

10 degrees this morning 

4inches of snow...coffee is up and hot...

Gonna ck the shop bout noon to see if everything is ok there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> They say it’s good to try new things..... maybe some day


I'm trying something new....

This is going on the smoker at 3 









Bacon-Wrapped Smoked Pork Loin - The Mountain Kitchen


Smoking a pork loin is easy to make. Try this guide to make bacon-wrapped smoked pork loin. A good way to use an inexpensive cut of pork.




www.themountainkitchen.com






I want to work more on the igloo but I don't want to beat myself up to much before all this snow. So I'm cooking outside while I plow the snow lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 15, 2021)

Snow ?

the holiday crowds didn’t arrive until noon. Fun morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

That's enough snow for 2021 thanks.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's enough snow for 2021 thanks.


Morning ....morning all.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

12 hrs of freezing rain...just started.
Shit.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> 12 hrs of freezing rain...just started.
> Shit.
> Fred


I went out this morning to brush off the car and go to the off leash park. There's like a foot of snow on it lol, I'll try again in April.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Morning. I didn't look out there yet......I heard the ice hitting the window all night.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2021)

We were supposed to get a foot of snow, but nada....It snowed on and off yesterday but then got to just above freezing and it melted off...We diverted a big mess, but I see the rest of the country was not so lucky. We paid our dues with that 41" storm in December!! (I hope)


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We were supposed to get a foot of snow, but nada....It snowed on and off yesterday but then got to just above freezing and it melted off...We diverted a big mess, but I see the rest of the country was not so lucky. We paid our dues with that 41" storm in December!! (I hope)


We where supposed to get 7"........more like 3"-4" and a good 2" of that is really wet. I don't know if I should leave it and use it as a new base or attempt to plow it and hopefully not make frozen ruts.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We where supposed to get 7"........more like 3"-4" and a good 2" of that is really wet. I don't know if I should leave it and use it as a new base or attempt to plow it and hopefully not make frozen ruts.


That makes me feel a lot better about 47 and windy, thank you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

Morning Fred how does your garden grow lol


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 16, 2021)

Morning everyone. Only some minor shoveling in order here.... probably a decent ice wall at the end of the driveway but if it’s still just snow I can usually blast through it.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning Fred how does your garden grow lol View attachment 4827859


Morning Jeff...growing ok lol.


Harvested two last night as a matter of fact.

Hope you're doing well.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

Rock on Fred some lovely ladies what are the strains


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rock on Fred some lovely ladies what are the strains


Thank you Sir...in my flower room was 3 Blue Kings by Humboldt, MK, I forget the breeder, and Peppermint Kush.
In the tent, which normally is my veg/preflower area but I had to flip it, lol, is Chitral Flo by Ethos and more MK.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Morning everyone. Only some minor shoveling in order here.... probably a decent ice wall at the end of the driveway but if it’s still just snow I can usually blast through it.


Good morning.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

This is my drying tent lmao...had to relegate it to seedling/preveg...
Bad Azz Kush and MK.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> This is my drying tent lmao...had to relegate it to seedling/preveg...
> Bad Azz Kush and MK.
> FF


Sorry...fandangled technology lol.


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2021)

Ash Wednesday 4:20am
No weed for 40 days and 40 nights


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

solakani said:


> Ash Wednesday 4:20am
> No weed for 40 days and 40 nights


Good morning and Yikes!
Fred


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning and Yikes!
> Fred


... and you know how much I like weed
btw dry sift a gram with a small 73u screen is a bad idea. I get lots with 220u but 73u nada. Will try bubble bags next.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

solakani said:


> ... and you know how much I like weed
> btw dry sift a gram with a small 73u screen is a bad idea. I get lots with 220u but 73u nada. Will try bubble bags next.


Good luck my man.
Fred


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife Share your youtube video with copy & paste url or simply post a screen grab. Hope this helps


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 17, 2021)

wakey bakey !!


DarkWeb said:


> Morning


----------



## anomalii (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

yes that would help if I knew how to copy and paste just an old man with no computer skills but thank you so very much @Ssolakni


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

@solakani thank you


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @solakani thank you


Marnin Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Good morning to you Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Keep the fire in the bowl Freddy you readyas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4828778
> 
> SH420


Monday was a holiday, I'm not feeling the hump day yet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Monday was a holiday, I'm not feeling the hump day yet.


It threw me off as well. I have a meeting every morning, that I run. Yesterday I started off with happy Monday.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It threw me off as well. I have a meeting every morning, that I run. Yesterday I started off with happy Monday.
> 
> SH420


What holiday was it in the US?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm still feeling the cookie from last night.  I can't seem to build a tolerance to edibles, it's always twelve hours or more.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What holiday was it in the US?


Presidents day was Monday. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still feeling the cookie from last night.  I can't seem to build a tolerance to edibles, it's always twelve hours or more.


I can't do edibles. Can't remember the last time I tried an edible. I don't think I've ever gone over the edge. Yeah, edibles scare me. There, I said it.

I'll stick to smoking    

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing grass sounds like my wife except for when my wife smokes she stone for 12 hours and said to say Edibles do not work on me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I can't do edibles. Can't remember the last time I tried an edible. I don't think I've ever gone over the edge. Yeah, edibles scare me. There, I said it.
> 
> I'll stick to smoking
> 
> SH420


I'm really cautious with commercial edibles. With my own cookies I kinda have an idea how they'll affect me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump casino in Atlantic city was just imploded.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Well as far as I know they have not people that I know around here think that 250 is a lot of thc but I watch Joe Rogan's podcast and there a guy on there talks about 1000 milligrams of THC to get him off man I don't know if I should take that much


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well as far as I know they have not people that I know around here think that 250 is a lot of thc but I watch Joe Rogan's podcast and there a guy on there talks about 1000 milligrams of THC to get him off man I don't know if I should take that much


I think I would end up in the hospital if I ate 250mg. I'm guessing my cookies are in the 50 - 75mg range going on how they make me feel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Keep the fire in the bowl Freddy you readyView attachment 4828790as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Out running errands with the Wife...blazing soon Brudda.
Fred


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still feeling the cookie from last night.  I can't seem to build a tolerance to edibles, it's always twelve hours or more.


You make that sound like a bad thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing


lol it's okay if I take it early in the day. I hate waking up and my first thought being damn I'm still high.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's okay if I take it early in the day. I hate waking up and my first thought being damn I'm still high.


I get it. It kinda takes the anticipation out of the wake and bake.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I get it. It kinda takes the anticipation out of the wake and bake.


Exactly


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's okay if I take it early in the day. I hate waking up and my first thought being damn I'm still high.


That’s what happens to me when it’s late and I can’t sleep and I’m like oh I’ll just eat some heady chocolate and then I fall asleep instantly. Wake up 6 hours later like damnit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I get it. It kinda takes the anticipation out of the wake and bake.


Truth be told I almost never wake and bake. Maybe on the weekend every once in a while.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well as far as I know they have not people that I know around here think that 250 is a lot of thc but I watch Joe Rogan's podcast and there a guy on there talks about 1000 milligrams of THC to get him off man I don't know if I should take that much


Guys, I'm like that. I have to dose very heavily throughout my day.
A portion of just one of my doses(I take several a day) put my Brotherinlaw to sleep, and he has smoked since a young age lol.
I'm just one of those people that need a lot.
Peace.
Fred


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

I have enough problems getting my ass up off the couch to do what needs to be done without toking in the morning. It would be like if I started drinking then, that would be what I did all day until I crashed in the evening. A nightcap works better for me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

7 back surgeries later only way I can get out of bed let alone off the couch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Talking about it let's all fire up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok now I can get my ass up for my second cup of coffee ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm trying I'm trying lol...

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok fresh cup of coffee check wait I have forgotten the ice for the bong forgive me @mysunnyboy


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

All riiiiiiight...puff puff pass lol.

Much better now...
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 10 degrees this morning
> View attachment 4826991
> 4inches of snow...coffee is up and hot...
> 
> Gonna ck the shop bout noon to see if everything is ok there...


do you still have power?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you still have power?


No...they are doing rolling blackout here...and it blows chunks. Made some coffee while the power was on this morning, but the cut the power off bout noon today..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Got to admit, got a new appreciation for ice and snow these last couple days. And I really am glad I have nothing in the grow room or outside cause I would be screwed literally.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

I did get to hear something when the snow started...thunder snow...that was weird to hear, heard bout it, never experienced it, now I have..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Got to admit, got a new appreciation for ice and snow these last couple days. And I really am glad I have nothing in the grow room or outside cause I would be screwed literally.


Texas made it on the news here! I was wondering if you had a grow going. Did they give you any indication how long it will last.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Texas made it on the news here! I was wondering if you had a grow going. Did they give you any indication how long it will last.


No way...lol. they said at one point we were colder than Alaska....lol. nothing in the grow room, been rebuilding it honestly. This last run were done outside cause of the room. They're saying tonight it will be over but by looking at the weather, I am thinkin Friday maybe late Thursday. Cause we got a new round of ice coming through tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> No way...lol. they said at one point we were colder than Alaska....lol. nothing in the grow room, been rebuilding it honestly. This last run were done outside cause of the room. They're saying tonight it will be over but by looking at the weather, I am thinkin Friday maybe late Thursday. Cause we got a new round of ice coming through tonight.


that's brutal. Silly question, do you have a furnace?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's brutal. Silly question, do you have a furnace?


No. My house like many others are all electric.....that's what sucks. Older house's in my area have electric and gas, but the gas is separate from the house in 300gal tanks, problem with that is can't spin the fan to move the heat cause yes you guessed the fans need electricity to spin. There are a few people , not me and my dumbness, have bought generators, the put them outside and run cords inside for select things, they might be ok. For now...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Had to edit that 3 times, wth....


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's brutal. Silly question, do you have a furnace?


Even gas furnaces now use an electric ignitor, unlike the older ones that had a pilot light. No electricity means no heat even if you figured out how to run the fan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Even gas furnaces now use an electric ignitor, unlike the older ones that had a pilot light. No electricity means no heat even if you figured out how to run the fan.


The best thing like some people have done, gas or dsl generators outside, plug runningbinside the house and a select few things on. Tv for reports, space heaters or heater and recharables, phone ,tablet, etc. Make sure you have plenty of fuel. 

After this is over that's what we are going after....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Even gas furnaces now use an electric ignitor, unlike the older ones that had a pilot light. No electricity means no heat even if you figured out how to run the fan.


In 2013 during the big christmas ice storm a lot of my friends hung out at my apartment. I didn't have power, but the building was heated with a boiler and it stayed warm the entire three days. 



BudmanTX said:


> No. My house like many others are all electric.....that's what sucks. Older house's in my area have electric and gas, but the gas is separate from the house in 300gal tanks, problem with that is can't spin the fan to move the heat cause yes you guessed the fans need electricity to spin. There are a few people , not me and my dumbness, have bought generators, the put them outside and run cords inside for select things, they might be ok. For now...


I guess trying to source a generator right now would be really expensive.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In 2013 during the big christmas ice storm a lot of my friends hung out at my apartment. I didn't have power, but the building was heated with a boiler and it stayed warm the entire three days.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess trying to source a generator right now would be really expensive.


In ‘03 I visited folks who lived in rural southern Ontario.
They told me tales of the great ice storm of ‘98.
Some areas were with no power for over 2 months. 
Neighbors pulled together and made it work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In 2013 during the big christmas ice storm a lot of my friends hung out at my apartment. I didn't have power, but the building was heated with a boiler and it stayed warm the entire three days.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess trying to source a generator right now would be really expensive.


Nice building...js..least you had heat..

Generators are going for premium now, stores in the area are actually out, I ckd....lol...think if I get through this. I am definitely going to get one...


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I visited folks who lived in rural southern Ontario.
> They told me tales of the great ice storm of ‘98.
> Some areas were with no power for over 2 months.
> Neighbors pulled together and made it work.


Yessir, my Unit was one of many tasked with aid to Civil power in Quebec...fakn nightmare.
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I visited folks who lived in rural southern Ontario.
> They told me tales of the great ice storm of ‘98.
> Some areas were with no power for over 2 months.
> Neighbors pulled together and made it work.


A lot of neighbors are doing the same, some are sharing wood if you a fireplace, clothing if you need it, dog food and human food down here right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir, my Unit was one of many tasked with aid to Civil power in Quebec...fakn nightmare.
> FF


You, Sir, must have an enviable unit.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You, Sir, must have an enviable unit.


I should have stated that better...the Unit I was a member of. PPCLI
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

That sucks @BudmanTX


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I should have stated that better...the Unit I was a member of. PPCLI
> Fred


You, Sir, must have a magnificent member.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You, Sir, must have a magnificent member.


I don't know how to process this lol.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I don't know how to process this lol.
> Fred


Just go with it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I visited folks who lived in rural southern Ontario.
> They told me tales of the great ice storm of ‘98.
> Some areas were with no power for over 2 months.
> Neighbors pulled together and made it work.


I don't remember that, but I've seen the pictures of all the power masts that had toppled over from the weight. I do remember the big power outage that hit us and the northern states in 2003. At least that was in the middle of summer. Everyone was outside partying and barbecuing everything in their freezer before it spoiled. As a kid it was like a big block party.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That sucks @BudmanTX


Yes it does....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't remember that, but I've seen the pictures of all the power masts that had toppled over from the weight. I do remember the big power outage that hit us and the northern states in 2003. At least that was in the middle of summer. Everyone was outside partying and barbecuing everything in their freezer before it spoiled. As a kid it was like a big block party.


I was there for that!
They blamed it on a squirrel in the high-volt lines. A


squirrel.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was there for that!
> They blamed it on a squirrel in the high-volt lines. A
> 
> 
> squirrel.


There were squirrels in Ms. missing body parts from a run in with power lines. I was standing by the door of our building when one blew up a transformer outside the building, I hit the floor out of reflex.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was there for that!
> They blamed it on a squirrel in the high-volt lines. A
> 
> 
> squirrel.


Really? lol I didn't know that. All the tech available and we're defeated by a squirrel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

I had a nescafe vanilla latte about a half hour ago and I think I can hear my heartbeat.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

We lost power due to racoons in the sub station in town once also.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? lol I didn't know that. All the tech available and we're defeated by a squirrel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> We lost power due to racoons in the sub station in town once also.


Was he given a proper send off? We revere our raccoons here









People In Toronto Made Memorial For Dead Raccoon After City Forgot To Pick It Up For 12 Hrs


United by mourning and healing, the people of Toronto have rallied around an anonymous hero – a dead raccoon who lay on the sidewalk for more than 12 hours before the city's animal services finally scooped it up to take it to a better place.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was he given a proper send off? We revere our raccoons here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine the sendoff was rather electric.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine the sendoff was rather electric.


That's not an excuse to not have a memorial.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not an excuse to not have a memorial.


It was cremated at least...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not an excuse to not have a memorial.


I think a holiday would be apt, with fireworks and barbecue.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

Racoon tastes like chicken.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think a holiday would be apt, with fireworks and barbecue.


now you're talking, anything for a holiday. 



raratt said:


> Racoon tastes like chicken.


I guess I'm safe to assume you've eaten raccoon?


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> now you're talking, anything for a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm safe to assume you've eaten raccoon?


Nope, it just what everyone describes something as tasting like. I've eaten wild rabbit, guess what it tastes like...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, it just what everyone describes something as tasting like. I've eaten wild rabbit, guess what it tastes like...


Rabbit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

Damn, can't find the chicken hawk from loony tunes on Youtube...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> We lost power due to racoons in the sub station in town once also.


I lived in town and we were always having problems with racoons. I must have Haveaharted 15 of those bastards within 2 years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I lived in town and we were always having problems with racoons. I must have Haveaharted 15 of those bastards within 2 years.


How far away did you bring them? I've heard it's gotta be miles away. Or they just come back.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> "bring them"


That must be a euphemism for something else? 
In our state it is illegal to transport them off your own property due to high risk of rabies transmission.
General thought is that it has to be greater than 5 miles but I dunno for sure.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? lol I didn't know that. All the tech available and we're defeated by a squirrel.


Lucky they weren’t having sex








Horny Birds Cause Mass Blackout in Perth by Rooting on Power Lines


More than 1,000 homes in Perth lost power when two kookaburras had sex too close to the electrical wires, zapping themselves to death.




www.google.com.au


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> That must be a euphemism for something else?
> In our state it is illegal to transport them off your own property due to high risk of rabies transmission.
> General thought is that it has to be greater than 5 miles but I dunno for sure.


I've dealt with many. I had chickens......well and garbage cans....


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 17, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> That must be a euphemism for something else?
> In our state it is illegal to transport them off your own property due to *high risk of rabies transmission.*
> General thought is that it has to be greater than 5 miles but I dunno for sure.


All I got from that was, Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Woohoo we have power for the time being....I know it's not gonna last long, at least I can some shit done...

P.s we got snow coming again through tonight and tomorrow...oh shit moment, heading to the ne and new England so watch your aasses...js


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Woohoo we have power for the time being....I know it's not gonna last long, at least I can some shit done...
> 
> P.s we got snow coming again through tonight and tomorrow...oh shit moment, heading to the ne and new England so watch your aasses...js


Get it warm so your place holds some heat. Even if you get it warmer than usual. It helps if it goes out again.

I'm used to it I'll be good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Get it warm so you place holds some heat. Even if you get it warmer than usual. It helps if it goes out again.
> 
> I'm used to it I'll be good.




Just trying to get there, So far so good as of right now. I do know where I need to grow though if this happens again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Just trying to get there, So far so good as of right now. I do know where I need to grow though if this happens again.


Pipes good? This is when you start to find out.......when shit thaws.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pipes good? This is when you start to find out.......when shit thaws.


Pipes are good for the moment, faucet inside the house dripping, and the outsides as well.....

Just gotta get through this. They're some advancements that on need to be made too. From this...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> That must be a euphemism for something else?
> In our state it is illegal to transport them off your own property due to high risk of rabies transmission.
> General thought is that it has to be greater than 5 miles but I dunno for sure.


I used to do the pest control thing and we're supposed to kill on site. Drown them. since emissions from vehicles are so low it takes for ever to gas them.
I must have caught 30 or 40 raccoons, probably more, during my tenure. 





I don't know snapping rats is one thing, drowning raccoons was another. 
They all found a new home in the mountains. Shhh don't tell. As far as you all know, I'm a murdering bastard. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I used to do the pest control thing and we're supposed to kill on site. Drown them. since emissions from vehicles are so low it takes for ever to gas them.
> I must have caught 30 or 40 raccoons, probably more, during my tenure.
> 
> View attachment 4829412
> ...


I'm not kidding when I say I've been in a fight more than once with a raccoon with only a ski pole!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not kidding when I say I've been in a fight more than once with a raccoon with only a ski pole!


You’re better than I. A raccoon with a ski pole is too much opponent for me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not kidding when I say I've been in a fight more than once with a raccoon with only a ski pole!


I battled a particularly aggressive and insistent one with a cattle prod. He kept coming back after being stunned twice, so I shocked him into unconciousness and clobbered him with a shovel


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I battled a particularly aggressive and insistent one with a cattle prod. He kept coming back after being stunned twice, so I shocked him into unconciousness and clobbered him with a shovel


They definitely stand their ground. One season I kept finding one when I opened the garbage can lid....that's why I had the ski pole....I'd lift the lid with the pole.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I battled a particularly aggressive and insistent one with a cattle prod. He kept coming back after being stunned twice, so I shocked him into unconciousness and clobbered him with a shovel


They tend to be poor racconductors, but often have a sky-high raccapacitance. For reference purposes, this is what one looks like when preparing to charge.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They definitely stand their ground. One season I kept finding one when I opened the garbage can lid....that's why I had the ski pole....I'd lift the lid with the pole.


Yep, this one kept trying to come in an open window. I used to keep the window partially open so my cats could come and go, a table was next to window inside where I kept a big bowl of kitty kibble for them and my dog couldn't eat it. The raccoon discovered it and claimed it as his lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, this one kept trying to come in an open window. I used to keep the window partially open so my cats could come and go, a table was next to window inside where I kept a big bowl of kitty kibble for them and my dog couldn't eat it. The raccoon discovered it and claimed it as his lol


One moved in and killed all my chickens one year


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> One moved in and killed all my chickens one year


That's why I keep mine outside now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> That's why I keep mine outside now.


I keep mine in my freezer now


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice building...js..least you had heat..
> 
> Generators are going for premium now, stores in the area are actually out, I ckd....lol...think if I get through this. I am definitely going to get one...


I’ve been thinking about getting one of these 









Powering your home, your business, your world.


website




www.generac.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? lol I didn't know that. All the tech available and we're defeated by a squirrel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

So apparently a huge dose of caffeine at four o'clock in the afternoon is a terrible idea. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So apparently a huge dose of caffeine at four o'clock in the afternoon is a terrible idea. Gonna be a long day.


Not a good sleep?on the bright side, it’s almost Friday. 

good morning y’all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2021)

Morning.

@Laughing Grass eat a couple cookies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not a good sleep?on the bright side, it’s almost Friday.
> 
> good morning y’all.


I couldn't fall asleep for the life of me. I vaped a bag just after midnight and that just made me really high and wide awake. 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> @Laughing Grass eat a couple cookies


lol No!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 18, 2021)

Morning Everyone.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## solakani (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes View attachment 4829791


Morning Sir...sorry been busy.
Got the Levo 2 going, cleaning the house some, pressing some rosin, running to the store( yeah right, I drove lmao) trying to medicate....whew! Slow yer roll Freddie ....
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

This bud is for you Fred Good morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Well afternoon all....well it look like we were gonna have a good day. They said light freezing rain and sleet but we got this instead......

Yes blowing snow.....

The good thing rolling power outages are probably not gonna happen now...fingers cross..only bad thing...water pressure is low....news says we are expecting some where between nother 2 to 4 inches for today and a hard freeze tonight, after that we going into the clear, got faucets open external and internal just in case...come on weekend....


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This bud is for you Fred View attachment 4829889Good morning


Back atcha Bro...

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Would haft to brake this out for that bud


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well afternoon all....well it look like we were gonna have a good day. They said light freezing rain and sleet but we got this instead......
> View attachment 4829892
> Yes blowing snow.....
> 
> The good thing rolling power outages are probably not gonna happen now...fingers cross..only bad thing...water pressure is low....news says we are expecting some where between nother 2 to 4 inches for today and a hard freeze tonight, after that we going into the clear, got faucets open external and internal just in case...come on weekend....


Damn you guys are getting hammered! Like worse than us! It was supposed to start here at 11 am but hasn't, and I was glad as I had my PM doctor today and he's an hour away, but it was clear sailing! I imaging I'll be plowing in the a.m. though. I hope you guys get some warmth soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn you guys are getting hammered! Like worse than us! It was supposed to start here at 11 am but hasn't, and I was glad as I had my PM doctor today and he's an hour away, but it was clear sailing! I imaging I'll be plowing in the a.m. though. I hope you guys get some warmth soon.


Yeah we are, but we got light at the end of tunnel for the weekend, supposed to warm up back in the 60's all this is heading to the ne and new England area now..It's been a ruff couple days down here for sure. The good thing is we finally got power, in fact a good portion of the area got power, basically we went from 300k without power to 10k and they are still working. Now we just got to get water up and runnin...by this weekend we should be good to go.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah we are, but we got light at the end of tunnel for the weekend, supposed to warm up back in the 60's all this is heading to the ne and new England area now..It's been a ruff couple days down here for sure. The good thing is we finally got power, in fact a good portion of the area got power, basically we went from 300k without power to 10k and they are still working. Now we just got to get water up and runnin...by this weekend we should be good to go.


I read that the reason a lot of power generation failed is that they use a lot of natural gas, and the pipelines and controls were not insulated for this kind of weather. The article said it happened 20+ years ago, but the problem was never addressed.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 18, 2021)

Texas grid fails to weatherize, repeats mistake feds cited 10 years ago


A 2011 report recommended installing heating elements around pipes and increasing the...




www.houstonchronicle.com





It was 10 years ago


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read that the reason a lot of power generation failed is that they use a lot of natural gas, and the pipelines and controls were not insulated for this kind of weather. The article said it happened 20+ years ago, but the problem was never addressed.


That's true they did fail, big time. The screwed up part bout this is that they knew it was coming cause of the weather reports coming in and didn't shore up the grid. They also knew for yrs that something like was gonna happen again cause it actually happen 35yrs ago so why didn't we start shoring up the grid then just incase something like this would happen again..We got a 1ft 1/2 of snow then. Got a strange feeling heads on gonna role after this.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah we are, but we got light at the end of tunnel for the weekend, supposed to warm up back in the 60's *all this is heading to the ne and new England area now*..It's been a ruff couple days down here for sure. The good thing is we finally got power, in fact a good portion of the area got power, basically we went from 300k without power to 10k and they are still working. Now we just got to get water up and runnin...by this weekend we should be good to go.


Yeah it is here!!! Thanks a lot!  

I am making bubble hash with snow right now. As it turns out, ice works better...but it'll do!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it is here!!! Thanks a lot!
> 
> I am making bubble hash with snow right now. As it turns out, ice works better...but it'll do!


Sorry bout that...that prolly the second one that hit us a couple nights ago, you got nother one coming, and that's the one dropping snow on us right now...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

For BudmanTX stay safe and warm


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For BudmanTX stay safe and warm


Thanks appreciate that, did you a least add a little burbon in the coffee for some human antifreeze....  

I just did that in the cup I have now...hehe...sshhhhh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't know if it is true or heard talk about red cross going down to help out hope so sounds like you guys are going to need it and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

I can add THC but no alcohol in the house sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

Reading about people in Texas getting $9,000 electricity bills for two days. 









Griddy | Letter from Griddy about the storm and prices | Texas Energy


Find out what we are doing to help and how we got here




www.griddy.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Who's worse in Texas the cartel or the energy companies what the f***


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who's worse in Texas the cartel or the energy companies what the f***


It's almost like they been Railroaded.

https://www.rrc.state.tx.us/


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can add THC but no alcohol in the house sorry


Wonder if live resin would work....hmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Lived in Vidor Texas workout a Beaumont on the railroad let's not talk about the railroad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Maybe the live sugar would work


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who's worse in Texas the cartel or the energy companies what the f***


Honestly, it's all of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's almost like they been Railroaded.
> 
> https://www.rrc.state.tx.us/


The railroad commission down here are all corrupt, they say elected, but it really isn't...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Just the mechanic I have no comment


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's almost like they been Railroaded.
> 
> https://www.rrc.state.tx.us/


Hey also look into ercot....they failed miserably. These asshats even let the nuke power plants go down, as well as electric grids across the state and much more....some kinda council like the rrc people....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Well there is a reason Texas has its own power company or power grid I guess we should say


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2021)

My kids have been here for the last three days.
Had breakfast at the vegan cafe down the road (best Cinnamon Rolls in the state!)
My grandson is almost 1 yr old.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Could not imagine trying to bring renewable energy down Texas way oh man that's got to be a fight


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> My kids have been here for the last three days.
> Had breakfast at the vegan cafe down the road (best Cinnamon Rolls in the state!)
> My grandson is almost 1 yr old.


Nice...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Could not imagine trying to bring renewable energy down Texas way oh man that's got to be a fight


Actually we do have that too....wind and solar....in fact right down road is a solar farm they put in did pretty good, now the wind farms cheap bastards...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Get to go babysit my grandson tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well there is a reason Texas has its own power company or power grid I guess we should say


We own the grid, That's ercot comes in, they watch it, power companies are suppose to listen to those guys....most companies are owned by the cities or privately held by people....the city I am in, has 2 plants, one water, the other coal and natural gas. The coal side is also own by the company meaning the have they're own mine....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

All I'm trying to say is that Texas has his own way of doing things


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

There own way of doing things and if you don't come from old money you might have a hard go of it


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I'm trying to say is that Texas has his own way of doing things


I understand.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

I mean what the hell do I know I live in the state where marijuana and recreational I brought in over a billion dollars but yet we're 700 and some million or billion dollars in debt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm getting really high so I'm going to stop talking now any one else


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm getting really high so I'm going to stop talking now any one elseView attachment 4830106


I'm in


----------



## anomalii (Feb 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm in


I see you and raise


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 18, 2021)

Are you guys STILL waking up?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Maybe


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you guys STILL waking up?


I was only half baked.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Oops s***


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2021)

LOL


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2021)

I just got up from a nap so round 2


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

I still got some out so let's do it @manfredodam double shit


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 19, 2021)

morning everyone. Sending Love to the families in Texas. Hope y’all stay safe and bump up the fortuitous activities when the situation blows over. Bless up everyone. Time to make the you know what.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2021)

Mornin.

I woke, now I go to shovel snow, then the bake.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)

Morning

We had a heavy snow warning last night but it never materialized, just a few centimeters on the ground.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2021)

Fresh snow here too and still coming down...about 4" so far and supposed to snow for another 2 hours...SOOOO, I get to bake BEFORE I shovel  
TGIF!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

They are calling for 3" early tomorrow morning, I'm getting ready


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2021)

Morning. I'm ready for a little getaway.    






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

Morning.....a good 5" of nice and light snow out there.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 19, 2021)

Morning All...Happy TFIFF.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 19, 2021)

Snow for us again tonight as well..up to 20cm+.
Fred


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. I'm ready for a little getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell the old lady you are taking her to Tahoe or Kirkwood then we'll get too high for you to go anywhere!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Tell the old lady you are taking her to Tahoe or Kirkwood then we'll get too high for you to go anywhere!


is there snow at Tahoe right now?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is there snow at Tahoe right now?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2021)

Here's a thought for you snow burdened folks:


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is there snow at Tahoe right now?


Come join us!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Come join us!




it's colder there than it is here


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's colder there than it is here


It's Hot wherever you go.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time View attachment 4830670


Morning Jeffrey.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)

Good morning back at you Fred well todayI've got a lots of running around to do toke with you when I get back home and have a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning back at you Fred well todayI've got a lots of running around to do toke with you when I get back home and have a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Sounds good bud, have a great afternoon.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

Morning....


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning....


Morning @DarkWeb ....
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning @DarkWeb ....
> Fred


You get the snow?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You get the snow?


Just kind of snow shower type crap for the most part...it tracked off thank frig.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Just kind of snow shower type crap for the most part...it tracked off thank frig.
> Fred


Yeah it stayed low. We ended up with probably 8" of really light stuff. Nice and sunny 12° now.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it stayed low. We ended up with probably 8" of really light stuff. Nice and sunny 12° now.


Well, hopefully it's done..for a bit at least lol.
Puff puff pass....

Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Well, hopefully it's done..for a bit at least lol.
> Puff puff pass....
> View attachment 4831638
> Fred


It's February......it's not done lol


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's February......it's not done lol


Oh I know...just wishful thinking lol.
FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Oh I know...just wishful thinking lol.
> FF


I love winter


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love winter


I'm old...I don't anymore lol.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I'm old...I don't anymore lol.
> Fred


Perfect.....




__





The Old Farts thread


Howdy, just popped in. Wondering if there is a thread where the O'l Farts hang out. I am past the point of needing advise or giving it for that matter. Sorry to say that after a few years hanging out in threads like these serve no purpose. I do like hanging wit the Boomer generation and...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2021)

I much prefer summer. 22 days until the clocks go ahead, and that's like the unofficial start of spring!

But yeah, in reality, we still have another 2+ months of crappy weather here....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I much prefer summer. 22 days until the clocks go ahead, and that's like the unofficial start of spring!
> 
> But yeah, in reality, we still have another 2+ months of crappy weather here....


Hey, 2 months is better than 6 months...I'm pumped!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read that the reason a lot of power generation failed is that they use a lot of natural gas, and the pipelines and controls were not insulated for this kind of weather. The article said it happened 20+ years ago, but the problem was never addressed.


Nah we all know it was


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> My kids have been here for the last three days.
> Had breakfast at the vegan cafe down the road (best Cinnamon Rolls in the state!)
> My grandson is almost 1 yr old.


His future wife turned 1 about a month ago, older women ;D


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again


Good afternoon Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)

I've still got a 1/2hr of a.m. good afternoon Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4831846


Afternoon folks. Nice Jeff. Still gingerly working on joint of Snow Temple. Terrified of a cough or a laugh. But I'll keep working on it. 

Best wishes to all for a good day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)

Maybe you should go check out and the Indian Reservation and see if you can do a sweat lodge


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe you should go check out and the Indian Reservation and see if you can do a sweat lodge


I'll fire the old transporter up. I get plenty of sweating just crossing the house. Ain't going far if it involves my moving. LOL. I'm improving. 

And I almost chuckled. TY.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Afternoon folks. Nice Jeff. Still gingerly working on joint of Snow Temple. Terrified of a cough or a laugh. But I'll keep working on it.
> 
> Best wishes to all for a good day.


Feel better soon.
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)

After my last back surgery had a hard time of it to the point I was done and then I found Diamond Dallas Page program no joke


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll fire the old transporter up. I get plenty of sweating just crossing the house. Ain't going far if it involves my moving. LOL. I'm improving.
> 
> And I almost chuckled. TY.


I must have missed it. An injury, or surgery? Feel better man!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I must have missed it. An injury, or surgery? Feel better man!!


TY. Double injury. All good in time. Glad you missed it. Was pretty pathetic and stupid on my behalf. And my howling hurt my pride more than I would care to admit. 

What you people enjoying? Almost time to drop this years outdoor starts. Still seeing what is making people happy. And the wake and bakes are best info. 

TY all.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Double injury. All good in time. Glad you missed it. Was pretty pathetic and stupid on my behalf. And my howling hurt my pride more than I would care to admit.
> 
> What you people enjoying? Almost time to drop this years outdoor starts. Still seeing what is making people happy. And the wake and bakes are best info.
> 
> TY all.


I have been starting to think about outdoors myself. Last year I didn't put anything out for the first time in years decades and it turned out to be a great, dry summer...I may run some Katsu strains outdoors, like Black Lime Bubba. 

I use to have a small boat and I'd put a few plants on the river bank in that lush river soil. Plus it was effortless to dig holes in that soft soil. But no boat, so I'll be digging holes in hardpan, lol. Hopefully I can find a new good spot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2021)

Morning. What's everyone doin today? Do you hear that?? It's still quite in the house.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. What's everyone doin today? Do you hear that?? It's still quite in the house.


Morning. Not that quiet here at least not at the moment. Just took a huge rip. Found one of my lungs on the floor. 

What's on the agenda for today? Um, it's too early to tell. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. What's everyone doin today? Do you hear that?? It's still quite in the house.


I wish. Cats begging for food 4:30. Dog wanting out at 5. A brief lull is my saving grace.

I don't what to say I am smoking. I made bubble with good Northern Lights. Took the best grade of the batch. Pressed it. Got nice, a bit greenish, full melt. Decarbed that and jar teched it for 11 days. Was neon green diamonds and sauce. Put in silicone jar and forgot about for almost 5 weeks. Oxidized to black with crystals. Rolled like a Frenchy temple ball. Same feel and look of the hash balls. But potent, smoother and still full melt. I'm going to try this experiment again.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Their is tray dust on that ball. Dumb ass dumped it my tray. Anyways. I don't want to wake the wife. So I'm slumming it and using some Snow Temple for a screen. LOL. Nail is way better. But no cardio if she is still snoozing. 

Better look anyways.


----------



## solakani (Feb 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Double injury. All good in time. Glad you missed it. Was pretty pathetic and stupid on my behalf. And my howling hurt my pride more than I would care to admit.
> 
> What you people enjoying? Almost time to drop this years outdoor starts. Still seeing what is making people happy. And the wake and bakes are best info.
> 
> TY all.


Here is another pro tip. Avoid dry sifting during allergy season.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again 2 to 4 inches of snow on the way pain Management in place


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

solakani said:


> Here is another pro tip. Avoid dry sifting during allergy season.
> View attachment 4832656


As an allergy dabbler I also must add do not over dry "about a pound" and then try removing buds in small space. I smelled vanilla and pine for weeks before my sinuses cleared.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4832667


Hope those K cups taste better than bagged. Not to our liking after buying 2 bags. Oh well.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2021)

Getting ready for a week in mammoth.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

I believe that they do not as bitter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

And then again it could be that it has a skull and crossbones on it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again 2 to 4 inches of snow on the way View attachment 4832659pain Management in place


Ours ended last night. 40's on the way. Woo hoo! Shorts. Was in the single digits. Sun came up. 17F now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

As @Laughing Grass has pointed out I kind of have a thing for skulls ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm just happy that Walmart sells it I mean $20 for a pound of coffee I mean holy Christ the imagine how much it would cost if Starbucks solded it lol


----------



## solakani (Feb 21, 2021)

My daily grind


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

So the grandbaby is coming over to night for the first time this is going to be great to see how him and Odin get along it is going to be the first time Odin is getting to meet a little one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

solakani said:


> My daily grind
> View attachment 4832692


Mine.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Not that quiet here at least not at the moment. Just took a huge rip. Found one of my lungs on the floor.
> 
> What's on the agenda for today? Um, it's too early to tell.
> 
> SH420


Morning lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine.
> View attachment 4832695


May I ask the strain
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning lol.
> Fred


Tis a bloody good morn. Sun is shining and plants say spring is just around the corner. And a good morning to you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> May I ask the strain
> Fred


Ask away. I always try to answer. But it is Bohdi Snow Temple.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Getting ready for a week in mammoth.
> 
> View attachment 4832668


That looks like a good start. What will you smoke for the next 6 days?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 21, 2021)

Smokin’ some of that Beetlejuice

”Come Mr Tally Man, tally marijuana, (4:20 come and we want get stoned)”


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

2 words....bacon & eggs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee


That was 5 and half hours ago. Hoping for a visitor. Need a gopher to make a beer run later. I can't put my own socks on the last week. Smile. I still am.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That was 5 and half hours ago. Hoping for a visitor. Need a gopher to make a beer run later. I can't put my own socks on the last week. Smile. I still am.


What did you break?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did you break?


Just a utility pail. LOL. Boxers fracture thing in 3 toes on my right foot, bruised tailbone, 3 cracked ribs on my left side and internal bruising. It sucks. But I earned it. Pain meds and no patience. Bad mix. I'm mobile again. Better than ever in a month or so. Realized how out of shape I have become. TY for asking and listening. Helps.


----------



## solakani (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. What's everyone doin today? Do you hear that?? It's still quite in the house.


Slow start. Coffee and Daffy Duck cartoon in bed. Getting a contact high here in riu. Thank you. Enjoy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Daffy duck is good we approve


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Daffy duck is good we approveView attachment 4832746


You're about to find out how child-proofed your home is...lol. Good luck, they can get into everything! But you already know that...Dogs are almost as bad!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Child proof do you mean that I've got to put my toys up


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Child proof do you mean that I've got to put my toys upView attachment 4832917


The boy is going to LOVE you!!!! But yes, be careful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

O ok will do ok ok what about this I know he's only 14 mouths old I can not put training wheels on it


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The boy is going to LOVE you!!!! But yes, be careful


Ha at least you get a couple months head start before he can move himself. Have a great day everyone, I’m off to go visit mysunnyboys neck of the “woods” (or lack thereof).


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Child proof do you mean that I've got to put my toys upView attachment 4832917


Never underestimate a child.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

He just left all in one piece house is still standing O my I'm tired it has been a minute but man it is a great time


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2021)

420 time


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4833354
> 420 time


I see ice under powder! How was it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

who ready to smoke ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4833513who ready to smoke ha ha ha


Cross-faded tonight, interesting weapons, did you make them?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

We got that


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 22, 2021)

Have a great day everyone, I’m off to go visit mysunnyboys neck of the “woods” (or lack thereof)


----------



## solakani (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4833513who ready to smoke ha ha ha


----------



## solakani (Feb 22, 2021)

Hammer time. Upper body workout.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Good morning all. 

I have a fun wake bake. Cure test on GG4 S1 plant #1 & #2. GG Faux and Dragon Fruit. A few percent on the dry side. Work on that when my boy gets up and can go downstairs to turn the humidifier up 5 or 6% Not looking forward to opening all these jars. LOL. I got a bad pic of the GGFaux. Sorry.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I see ice under powder! How was it?


Just got here, that’s the view from my camp site.
A fellow car camper friend that stopped by said its been great all week.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 22, 2021)

Good Monday morning Everyone.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have a fun wake bake. Cure test on GG4 S1 plant #1 & #2. GG Faux and Dragon Fruit. A few percent on the dry side. Work on that when my boy gets up and can go downstairs to turn the humidifier up 5 or 6% Not looking forward to opening all these jars. LOL. I got a bad pic of the GGFaux. Sorry.
> View attachment 4833741View attachment 4833743View attachment 4833744View attachment 4833745View attachment 4833746


May you feel just a bit better than yesterday, and then rinse repeat tomorrow....look after yourself.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> May you feel just a bit better than yesterday, and then rinse repeat tomorrow....look after yourself.
> Fred


TY. Alright. Stopped taking any pills Friday. My goodies are getting it done. Hope to finish samples and cake to un-awake. Sleep is my issue now. LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Just got here, that’s the view from my camp site.
> A fellow car camper friend that stopped by said it been great all week.


We always camped. We had a little Jayco popup and an electric heater. It was GREAT. We stayed right by some condos, where our friends rented and the trailer park had a wonderful hot tub. The walk through the snow to it was a little dicey but it was hot enough you could saunter back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Morning.

Wonder what is going to happen today.......temps around freezing and supposedly it's going to be snow......


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> Wonder what is going to happen today.......temps around freezing and supposedly it's going to be snow......


So Honda puts in cheap batteries and then the warranty appears to cover them but you have to tow your car there! If you just bring the battery in they won't warranty it. In my 30's I'd have simply paid the money and got the battery. In my 40's I'd have bought an Interstate from AAA. Being old, retired, bored and irritable my car is on a hook to the local dealer to be dropped off to block their f'n service bays.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So Honda puts in cheap batteries and then the warranty appears to cover them but you have to tow your car there! If you just bring the battery in they won't warranty it. In my 30's I'd have simply paid the money and got the battery. In my 40's I'd have bought an Interstate from AAA. Being old, retired, bored and irritable my car is on a hook to the local dealer to be dropped off to block their f'n service bays.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


That would be the husband's part in this. He's sitting in the car blocking the service bays to make sure they don't fuck with the car or 'forget' to use wheel dollies if they have to move it since you can't release the parking brake without electricity (no override--how stupid is that). You wanted my car? Deal with the old know-it-all mechanic who used to work for your regulators LOL

Next time just bench check cranking amps and we can avoid this crap.

Snowing yet @DarkWeb ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That would be the husband's part in this. He's sitting in the car blocking the service bays to make sure they don't fuck with the car or 'forget' to use wheel dollies if they have to move it since you can't release the parking brake without electricity (no override--how stupid is that). You wanted my car? Deal with the old know-it-all mechanic who used to work for your regulators LOL
> 
> Next time just bench check cranking amps and we can avoid this crap.
> 
> Snowing yet @DarkWeb ?


Not yet @curious2garden. But I do love the 6:45 am wake up call letting me know school is going to be let out early..........ya think they'd take the remote learner's off that list 

Only like 2" total and only as bad a .5" an hour. Guess it's the timing of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not yet @curious2garden. *But I do love the 6:45 am wake up call letting me know school is going to be let out early*..........ya think they'd take the remote learner's off that list
> 
> Only like 2" total and only as bad a .5" an hour. Guess it's the timing of it.


Ahhh the wisdom of bureaucracies


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So Honda puts in cheap batteries and then the warranty appears to cover them but you have to tow your car there! If you just bring the battery in they won't warranty it. In my 30's I'd have simply paid the money and got the battery. In my 40's I'd have bought an Interstate from AAA. Being old, retired, bored and irritable my car is on a hook to the local dealer to be dropped off to block their f'n service bays.


They don't make car batteries like they used to. In the olden days those AC-Delco's were always good for 8+ years. Battery in my (new) Nissan crapped out after 3 years, the replacement lasted 4. I had faith in Interstate but the last 2 I bought weren't that good. Surprisingly, I've had good luck with the Everstart Maxx line from WalMart. Hard to understand considering there are only a few battery manufacturers in the US that produce them and tag with the seller's names.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> They don't make car batteries like they used to. In the olden days those AC-Delco's were always good for 8+ years. Battery in my (new) Nissan crapped out after 3 years, the replacement lasted 4. I had faith in Interstate but the last 2 I bought weren't that good.


Yup. When the Interstate's crap out AAA sends a new one directly to you. At least replacement is easier.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

I went through the battery crap with my Accord....3-4 batteries in the first 2-3 years, but I must have finally got a good one as it's been 5 years or so...I'm probably due!

I just got a 90 second apology from the garage door place, after my nastygram to them over the weekend. They have had my money for over 5 months now and they would NOT return my calls...then last week they finally did call saying it was ready for install and they had been trying repeatedly to contact me, which was a blatant lie.

They are in for 2 surprises...one, I'm NOT paying them the balance when they do install, for at least 30 days, and they will be getting a review reflective of their service!! It'll be a doozy!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2021)

My partner's grandmother passed away on Saturday and she's going to have to miss the funeral.  It's so fucked up right now. Poland requires a negative test in the past 48 hours to enter the country or you have to quarantine for ten days. It takes three days to a week to get covid test results here and the funeral is tomorrow.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> Wonder what is going to happen today.......temps around freezing and supposedly it's going to be snow......


Morning...
Fred


----------



## solakani (Feb 22, 2021)

Someone should write a book on Zen and the Art of Car Battery and Garage Door Maintenance. Having replaced 4 batteries in 2 cars over the last 3 years under warranty. My shop did not fully disclose manufacturer's requirement for battery warranty service. There are many show stoppers. It is planned obsolescence

1. Original sales receipt. I was told warranty service can be obtained across the country. Electronic sales record is in the system but original sales receipt is required. 

2. Defective battery must have serial number on a peel off sticker. My battery did not come with sticker.

3. Shop must charge defective battery overnight on shop charger for verification.

4. Accounting takes forever to prepare a N/C invoice when all done.

On a positive note, my garage door opener outlasted the company. What happens when a company is client focused.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner's grandmother passed away on Saturday and she's going to have to miss the funeral.  It's so fucked up right now. Poland requires a negative test in the past 48 hours to enter the country or you have to quarantine for ten days. It takes three days to a week to get covid test results here and the funeral is tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that LG.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

solakani said:


> Someone should write a book on Zen and the Art of Car Battery and Garage Door Maintenance. Having replaced 4 batteries in 2 cars over the last 3 years under warranty. My shop did not fully disclose manufacturer's requirement for battery warranty service. There are many show stoppers. It is planned obsolescence
> 
> 1. Original sales receipt. I was told warranty service can be obtained across the country. Electronic sales record is in the system but original sales receipt is required.
> 
> ...


I love my garage door opener. I have one of these:








Chamberlain | Garage Door Openers, Remotes and Parts


Discover possibilities for your home with Chamberlain garage door openers and accessories. You can find the perfect garage door opener for your needs as well as individual remote controls, wall controls, smart home tools and more.




www.chamberlain.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner's grandmother passed away on Saturday and she's going to have to miss the funeral.  It's so fucked up right now. Poland requires a negative test in the past 48 hours to enter the country or you have to quarantine for ten days. It takes three days to a week to get covid test results here and the funeral is tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that LG.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry to hear that LG.





DarkWeb said:


> Sorry to hear that LG.


Thanks, I'm just really annoyed by this whole thing. She's a Polish citizen with PR in Canada so she should be allowed to return. She was finally able to speak with someone at the embassy yesterday and they pretty much said sorry about your luck.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks, I'm just really annoyed by this whole thing. She's a Polish citizen with PR in Canada so she should be allowed to return. She was finally able to speak with someone at the embassy yesterday and they pretty much said sorry about your luck.


So sorry LG. Same thing happened to my aunt, only worse because it was before covid. I'm not sure how things work but apparently my aunt in Mexico, had to ask permission to come visit. Maybe she doesn't have a passport. Anyway, she wanted to visit my grandmother before she passed away. They denied her visit.
Again, sorry for her/your loss. 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2021)

solakani said:


> Someone should write a book on Zen and the Art of Car Battery and Garage Door Maintenance. Having replaced 4 batteries in 2 cars over the last 3 years under warranty. My shop did not fully disclose manufacturer's requirement for battery warranty service. There are many show stoppers. It is planned obsolescence
> 
> 1. Original sales receipt. I was told warranty service can be obtained across the country. Electronic sales record is in the system but original sales receipt is required.
> 
> ...


Auto tires are another thing that the consumer usually get's fucked on especially if you try to claim any defect in M&W or a premature wear issue. (and what else is there to go wrong with a tire?)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks, I'm just really annoyed by this whole thing. She's a Polish citizen with PR in Canada so she should be allowed to return. She was finally able to speak with someone at the embassy yesterday and they pretty much said sorry about your luck.


So sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

It's snowing....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't know how it is in Canada wife says here in the US you can get a test at the hospital in 24 for emergencies don't know if this will help out or not @LaughingGrass sorry for your loss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Alright. Stopped taking any pills Friday. My goodies are getting it done. Hope to finish samples and cake to un-awake. Sleep is my issue now. LOL.


I'd give you a handful of xanax to get you over the hump if I could!! If you can get a few, and you don't have a problem with them, they, or Valium, will help immensely. Just don't get hooked on benzos because that's even worse than opiods!! 

Be strong and hang in there!! Sleep will come and it will be great!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> They don't make car batteries like they used to. In the olden days those AC-Delco's were always good for 8+ years. Battery in my (new) Nissan crapped out after 3 years, the replacement lasted 4. I had faith in Interstate but the last 2 I bought weren't that good. Surprisingly, I've had good luck with the *Everstart Maxx line from WalMart.* Hard to understand considering there are only a few battery manufacturers in the US that produce them and tag with the seller's names.


That's what's powering my Accord for the last 5 years. The first one I got only lasted a few months because I left an accessory light on over night and fried it. But they gave me a new one for free and it's been damn near 5 years.

And I just know I am jinxing myself, lol...Watch, the bi*** won't start today!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Sorry about that laughing grass got all worked up I'll shut up


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what's powering my Accord for the last 5 years. The first one I got only lasted a few months because I left an accessory light on over night and fried it. But they gave me a new one for free and it's been damn near 5 years.
> 
> And I just know I am jinxing myself, lol...Watch, the bi*** won't start today!!!


I'll wish you "Good Luck", (that doubles the jinx effect  )


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> hooked on benzos because that's even worse than opiods!!


No kidding. I listen to a talk radio program, Rover's Morning Glory, every morning. They had a smart, talented, funny young guy on the program who everyone watched and lamented his benzo addiction. That coupled with his opiod use ended tragically, once when he threw himself off a 3 story building (survived!) and just a month ago when he fatally OD'd.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

Snowing like crazy here right now and supposed to let up about 3 pm. Probably just 3-5 inches they say.

BUT we have a bunch of nice days coming...above 40F nice, lol. I'm hoping I can get my garage door installed (by pro's, not me) and take my e-bike for a couple mile test run either the end of this week or beginning of next.

More house cleaning today...already did the main bathroom!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> No kidding. I listen to a talk radio program, Rover's Morning Glory, every morning. They had a smart, talented, funny young guy on the program who everyone watched and lamented his benzo addiction. That coupled with his opiod use ended tragically, once when he threw himself off a 3 story building (survived!) and just a month ago when he fatally OD'd.


I've heard that show.

I've got an old friend who is addicted to heroin. He still works full time, but he's about at rock bottom. He's been an addict for about 20 years and is about 50, and works as a roofer in the summer and a painter in the winter. He use to get methadone on the street to try and maintain but his connection dried up a year ago so it's been full time H....an expensive habit, in this town it's $200 a gram, and he does a gram a day. Plus he's an alcoholic and can chug vodka like water...It's f***ing sad!!

He recently added methamphetamine to the mix. His bro, also a friend, is trying to get him into a methadone program before he dies...Amazing he hasn't. His girls ready to leave, and she has MS and is on opiods and benzos. He hasn't had a car in 3-4 years. Only reason he has a home is he inherited it. 

It is really sad, and he was a great guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've heard that show.
> 
> I've got an old friend who is addicted to heroin. He still works full time, but he's about at rock bottom. He's been an addict for about 20 years and is about 50, and works as a roofer in the summer and a painter in the winter. He use to get methadone on the street to try and maintain but his connection dried up a year ago so it's been full time H....an expensive habit, in this town it's $200 a gram, and he does a gram a day. Plus he's an alcoholic and can chug vodka like water...It's f***ing sad!!
> 
> ...


How does he get $200 a day for his habit?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How does he get $200 a day for his habit?


He probably can't keep up with $200 a day and that is why he's hitting bottom....and switching it up with the cheaper speed.

He use to use methadone during the day while working and then use H after work and weekends...and he makes good money roofing...Around $1,000 a week, plus he hustles and deals a little. I actually haven't seen him in about a year but I see his bro. He use to work for me sometimes and I have known him since he was a kid...he's my younger bros buddy and they grew up together...My bro is bad too, but only with alcohol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't know how it is in Canada wife says here in the US you can get a test at the hospital in 24 for emergencies don't know if this will help out or not @LaughingGrass sorry for your loss


I exhausted all options on the weekend. There's a bunch of testing centers here you can pay $200 and get your results in 24 hours but they couldn't get her in until this morning. If she was going to make it in time she had to fly out this morning. We're going to join them on Zoom. The funeral starts at 11am local time, that's 5am here. ugh!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

I'll have the wife say some prayers for you and your family and I'll be sending you all the best vibes I can send @LaughingGrass


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'd give you a handful of xanax to get you over the hump if I could!! If you can get a few, and you don't have a problem with them, they, or Valium, will help immensely. Just don't get hooked on benzos because that's even worse than opiods!!
> 
> Be strong and hang in there!! Sleep will come and it will be great!


TY. I hate pills period. Oxy put me in this mess. And I'm trying to avoid pain pills right down to aspirin. Always have. 

Best wishes to you and @Laughing Grass. It has been crazy for many. And just plain messed up for most. 

Peace and health.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

120 mg of oxycodone 4 times a day 350 mg of Soma fore 7 years gave me ringing in my ears rotted my teeth out and messed up my kidneys and liver


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 120 mg of oxycodone 4 times a day 350 mg of Soma fore 7 years gave me ringing in my ears rotted my teeth out and messed up my kidneys and liver


Why I always avoid pills if possible. Only so tough though. GRRRR! 10Mg sits me down and makes me ill. 

Good evening to you sir.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

I would advise anyone to stay away from pills


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would advise anyone to stay away from pills


This thing is getting to the itchy scratchy part of healing. And my boot fits now. 33% recovered. LOL. 

And I need to bake. I'm awake again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

It's the worst but it dose mean that it is healing hopefully you are doing well enough tonight ready to smoke


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's the worst but it dose mean that it is healing hopefully you are doing well enough tonight ready to smoke


I'm ready. Going back to the Dragon Fruit. Was smooth and can't figure out what I'm tasting. Kinda like the actual weird fruit. The 3 Gorillas are still feral. Lung shredders until some more domestication. Expected. Always a different critter after a few months after curing. All the testers were couch lock. Bit fluffy due to my issues last fall. But I would buy it if needed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm not familiar with dragon fruit any more information about it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not familiar with dragon fruit any more information about it


Bohdi from a gracious member I am still thanking for the fun I was given. I pulled a male a bit late. I have a very limited number of crosses in my Northern Lights, GG Faux and a Snow Temple. Just a few mature beans across the lowers. I can't wait to play with them. Could be really good. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Rock on May it rock your world sounds very cool


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rock on May it rock your world sounds very cool


Was bummed at first. Of course. Then the realization that it is NL of which I am down to one fem bean.And my GG Faux was the last mother in a long run. And is one of the best plants I've come across. I'm putting a horseshoe over the greenhouse door and putting green rabbits foot key chains on all them outside this year. LMAO. JK. Now I'm pondering that. I need to get outside soon. I'm becoming sane.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not familiar with dragon fruit any more information about it










*Pitaya*

*Description*
A pitaya or pitahaya is the fruit of several different cactus species indigenous to the Americas. Pitaya usually refers to fruit of the genus Stenocereus, while pitahaya or dragon fruit refers to fruit of the genus Hylocereus, both in the family Cactaceae. Wikipedia








DRAGON FRUIT STRAIN OVERVIEW
The Dragon Fruit strain is an exciting blend of indica and sativa characteristics. It also features a blissful cerebral buzz along with a fruity, citrusy twist.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Say it ant so scratch the foot becoming sane is the worst ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not familiar with dragon fruit any more information about it



The one on the right.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Sweet that's awesome I'll be waiting to see more of that @raratt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

About 6 weeks before chop.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

How tall is your greenhouse


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How tall is your greenhouse


9'6" out of the box. Cinder block foundation gets me 10' 4". Honestly need more. I topped all at least twice. Still hit ceiling. And I'm whining. My mis fortunes are compensated for in other ways.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 9'6" out of the box. Cinder block foundation gets me 10' 4". Honestly need more. I topped all at least twice. Still hit ceiling. And I'm whining. My mis fortunes are compensated for in other ways.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2021)

Well damn, I just read that making BHO (butane hash oil) is the same criminal charge as making meth. Scratch that thought!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well damn, I just read that making BHO (butane hash oil) is the same criminal charge as making meth. Scratch that thought!


Yup that's why bubble and plates sound good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup that's why bubble and plates sound good


Decarb your pressings and cut with safest resin cutter you can find. A few drops is a wicked good edible in most anything. Also still smokes. But mad scientist type non conformist here. Hillbilly rocket science. I built Estes model rockets damn it. And they had NASA logos. LMAO. 

I wish all a good laugh. And I'll act the fool to provide yours.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

So the kids furnace part won't get here until Wednesday good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 23, 2021)

Morning    

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So the kids furnace part won't get here until Wednesday good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes View attachment 4834751


Good morning?? What is this contraption?? Looks like an oil rig, but I never seen one quite like it...Me likey!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

It Monday and I don't wanna get up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

You would be rightme and glass not such good friends lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Some live sugar in it right now


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It Monday and I don't wanna get upView attachment 4834765


You missed a day...It's Tuesday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

Morning peeps, it's only 9:22 and it's been a long day already. 
Too lazy to roll a joint or fill the vape this morning so graybeard live resin it is. This thing is never charged when I want to use it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning peeps, it's only 9:22 and it's been a long day already.
> Too lazy to roll a joint or fill the vape this morning so graybeard live resin it is. This thing is never charged when I want to use it.
> 
> View attachment 4834786


Good morning LG. Is that pen actually wireless charging?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

But I went and got high


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning?? What is this contraption?? Looks like an oil rig, but I never seen one quite like it...Me likey!!


Me too, the lack of glass is a real draw. 
Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Ever had a song pop into your head lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning LG. Is that pen actually wireless charging?


Yes it's a toqi wireless 510 battery. Wireless charging is slow compared to USB. I lost the charge cable a long time ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But I went and got high


LOL Good morning Jeff, high happens around here!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes it's a toqi wireless 510 battery. Wireless charging is slow compared to USB. I lost the charge cable a long time ago.


So it will work with anything! Ok that's cool. I've been looking at new cars with those.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So it will work with anything! Ok that's cool. I've been looking at new cars with those.


I hope this helps you with your choice and understanding if not already known. 

Good morning and a great day to you and all. 









BU-412: Charging without Wires


Battery University™ is a free educational website offering hands-on battery information.




batteryuniversity.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Wait what it is Tuesday sh*t mist garbage day ugh going to be one of those days


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what it is Tuesday sh*t mist garbage day ugh going to be one of those days


Yes it is. The 3 services started making racket around 5:30 AM. And I was actually sleeping well. 

Better clean up your act for the next week. LOL. A smile for you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

More coffee coffee coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More coffee coffee coffee


A dab or few and I'm taking a nap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Yep the combination All My Sons switching days working on the weekend and some live sugar days gone by apparently and I missed it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Ravens are inbound out to feed the crew


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

My oldest son works at the Rock Island auction house and my youngest works at FedEx and recently switch from working Saturdays to Sundays


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So it will work with anything! Ok that's cool. I've been looking at new cars with those.


no unfortunately you have to use a PMA wireless charger with this old one. They have a new one that works with qi chargers like the one in your car. 









TOQi 510 Wireless Vaporizer - TOQi


Built to always be ready when you need it, the TOQi 510 wireless vaporizer is the first 510 thread compatible battery with Qi compatible wireless charging giving users the easiest recharging experience possible. Combined with a built-in USB-C port, you never have to worry about losing a custom...




mytoqi.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Hay now that's a great idea it is my youngest it is his fault ok day has been reset it's going to be a perfect day


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no unfortunately you have to use a PMA wireless charger with this old one. They have a new one that works with qi chargers like the one in your car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car has the standard wired charging and connection. Although it can use bluetooth for connection. So if I could charge wirelessly I could be without cables. I like the looks of the Cr-V I just can't justify the 600 more pounds and no real increase in cargo capacity and NO trunk! If I go that route I think I'm just getting a new pickup truck.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

What kinda of truck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm looking at a 2012 GMC 5.3 liter with the Z71 package on it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok I'm going to try and learn something here all so any help would be appreciated how do I quote somebody I have figured out the little @ thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I'm going to try and learn something here all so any help would be appreciated how do I quote somebody I have figured out the little @ thing


Hit reply on the bottom right corner of their post.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Wizzlebiz has told me about it once but I can find it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok I'm going to try and learn something here all so any help would be appreciated how do I quote somebody I have figured out the little @ thing

Highlight with left click hold and drag. Copy. Paste. LOL. You scared me at first sounded like a tough one coming. Whew.

And the 327 is a solid truck. Except the bodies rust off here. Dad's was a nice peppy work horse.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning LG. Is that pen actually wireless charging?


I thought the same thing....I just said to my buddy the other day, "they should make a battery with wireless charging"! 

I should have a new better one coming any day from CCell...AND I bought a lanyard for the pen style ones. How many times have we all wandered through the house looking for where we sat the pen down??  I do daily...but maybe not for long! 



curious2garden said:


> My car has the standard wired charging and connection. Although it can use bluetooth for connection. So if I could charge wirelessly I could be without cables. I like the looks of the Cr-V I just can't justify the 600 more pounds and no real increase in cargo capacity and NO trunk! If I go that route I think I'm just getting a new pickup truck.


I want to drive a CRV too...Good lease deals here now. An AWD EX model for $350 a month with just the first payment down, and I think I could get a bicycle in the back. I have an Accord EXL coupe now, and a F150 for work...they are both old, like me, lol. 2008 and 2009, so I am due for a new ride!! I've had the Accord over 10 years and it's my 3rd Accord in a row. The last one was a really sweet car...It was the 6 cylinder/6 speed manual , EXL model, red with tan interior, and EVERY available option...I loved that car!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hit reply on the bottom right corner of their post.


I think I got it


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I got it


You do!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

What the hell is copy and paste


MICHI-CAN said:


> Ok I'm going to try and learn something here all so any help would be appreciated how do I quote somebody I have figured out the little @ thing
> 
> Highlight with left click hold and drag. Copy. Paste. LOL. You scared me at first sounded like a tough one coming. Whew.
> 
> And the 327 is a solid truck. Except the bodies rust off here. Dad's was a nice peppy work horse.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

No no wait don't tell I'll forget what I just learned lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the hell is copy and paste


You must be on a phone. But I don't know how to explain it. Just get by on these puter things. Only good at the building and repairing. 

"Reply" is meeting your needs. Mine is used to pull lines from posts here. When the entire thing isn't needed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the hell is copy and paste


Let's take this slow lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Let's take this slow lol


Like manually typing the quote. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You must be on a phone. But I don't know how to explain it. Just get by on these puter things. Only good at the building and repairing.
> 
> "Reply" is meeting your needs. Mine is used to pull lines from posts here. When the entire thing isn't needed.


Started out on a phone and then the wife gave me her old tablet up grade


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You must be on a phone. But I don't know how to explain it. Just get by on these puter things. Only good at the building and repairing.
> 
> "Reply" is meeting your needs. Mine is used to pull lines from posts here. When the entire thing isn't needed.


It's easier to know who was quoted with reply...... just highlight and bold what you want......or delete everything but what you want to quote.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Let's take this slow lol


I thought you said slowly


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

Good morning all and have a great day.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

I like hit reply


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Good morning Fred how does your garden grow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

We will get to the fancy stuff later thank you dark web


DarkWeb said:


> It's easier to know who was quoted with reply...... just highlight and bold what you want......or delete everything but what you want to quote.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Started out on a phone and then the wife gave me her old tablet up grade


I love my stuttering 13 Nexus 7.2. A real pain to replace the charge port that is too loose to work properly now. And a tip for all of you with loose ports. A black spring clip on the cord will hold it where you need it. Only way Mine charges. Gonna check my induction pad. Just realized I have one for kids Wii remotes. TY for that subject to the ladies. Save money and tediousness if it will work.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning Fred how does your garden grow


Morning Jeff..slow and steady lol..another harvested last night.
Thinning out in the flower room...
Not for too long though.



Fred


----------



## solakani (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the hell is copy and paste


No problem. Get your grandson to help you with that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

solakani said:


> No problem. Get your grandson to help you with that.


My boy does IT for a $20 flat rate. Support for free if you can keep him speaking English on laymans terms.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

solakani said:


> No problem. Get your grandson to help you with that.


Well hopefully I'll get by the time he is on one it is going to be close if I was a betting man I would bet on my grandson


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

He is 14 mouths old now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hopefully I'll get by the time he is on one it is going to be close if I was a betting man I would bet on my grandson


It will be strictly audio interface by then. And the kids will blow your mind with new tech.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My car has the standard wired charging and connection. Although it can use bluetooth for connection. So if I could charge wirelessly I could be without cables. I like the looks of the Cr-V I just can't justify the 600 more pounds and no real increase in cargo capacity and NO trunk! If I go that route I think I'm just getting a new pickup truck.


I love my crv  . Mines a 2019 touring, wireless charging came on the 2020  With the 1.5 liter turbo I average 7.8 liters per 100km (30mpg) With the back seats and the passenger seat folded I can fit a 6.5 foot reformer table comfortably or four mountain bikes with back wheel on.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love my crv  . Mines a 2019 touring, wireless charging came on the 2020  With the 1.5 liter turbo I average 7.8 liters per 100km (30mpg) With the back seats and the passenger seat folded I can fit a 6.5 foot reformer table comfortably or four mountain bikes with back wheel on.


You’re shorting yourself. That’s 31 mpg.

~edit~ oops no you’re right


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought the same thing....I just said to my buddy the other day, "they should make a battery with wireless charging"!
> 
> I should have a new better one coming any day from CCell...AND I bought a lanyard for the pen style ones. How many times have we all wandered through the house looking for where we sat the pen down??  I do daily...but maybe not for long!
> 
> ...


I'm with you the Cr-V looks so sexy





I have a '96 Accord in the side yard (where I wanted the lift to go) waiting for a Japanese engine. This spring. My Isuzu P'up I want to replace is 1986 LOL She's only needed 1 engine change. She still runs great but she needs some suspension work and you can't find parts. My 1989 Probe is my project car . She has about 20 grand on her new engine. I found a brand new Al head and turbo after I shelled out her last turbo and warped the head LOL. She's the one who just got her brake calipers replaced (thank you hub). 

I lust after the new hotness but there's nothing like driving the old bulletproof shit, you can drive for pennies. Ah well as I age I'm looking at newer and less upkeep.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love my crv  . Mines a 2019 touring, wireless charging came on the 2020  With the 1.5 liter turbo I average 7.8 liters per 100km (30mpg) With the back seats and the passenger seat folded I can fit a 6.5 foot reformer table comfortably or four mountain bikes with back wheel on.


LOL My Civic is a touring too. The back seats fold down nicely and I can fit in 8' lumber  without tying the trunk and hoisting the red flag


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You’re shorting yourself. That’s 31 mpg.
> 
> ~edit~ oops no you’re right


I always use 235.2 / Liters per 100 km


----------



## solakani (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hopefully I'll get by the time he is on one it is going to be close if I was a betting man I would bet on my grandson


Oh good. You get me. Children are growing up in a new world.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you the Cr-V looks so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going with a sleeper style or are you going to make it pretty although I'm not sure that you can make a probe pretty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL My Civic is a touring too. The back seats fold down nicely and I can fit in 8' lumber  without tying the trunk and hoisting the red flag


In the footwell on the passenger side over the armrest.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning Jeff..slow and steady lol..another harvested last night.
> Thinning out in the flower room...
> Not for too long though.
> View attachment 4834843
> ...


Looking awesome your floor is it concrete


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going with a sleeper style or are you going to make it pretty although I'm not sure that you can make a probe pretty


I keep thinking about matte black on her. But right now she's sporting junkyard dog aesthetic. Keeps people from parking close in LA.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In the footwell on the passenger side over the armrest.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep thinking about matte black on her. But right now she's sporting junkyard dog aesthetic. Keeps people from parking close in LA.


 I thought it was called Rat Rod Style


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

But I'm liking your name better


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking awesome your floor is it concrete


Thank you Jeff...yes, it is the old mechanical room of my home. I had the old boiler system torn out(Kitec water lines, nfg.)
We went went with heat pumps and pellet stove, si repurchased that space into my main flower room.
I layered foamboard insulation under to keep the gurlzs' toesies warm.
My home is built on slab, so it is on the ground floor, not in a basement.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Thank you Jeff...yes, it is the old mechanical room of my home. I had the old boiler system torn out(Kitec water lines, nfg.)
> We went went with heat pumps and pellet stove, si repurchased that space into my main flower room.
> I layered foamboard insulation under to keep the gurlzs' toesies warm.
> My home is built on slab, so it is on the ground floor, not in a basement.
> Fred


You all got the gist lol, damn I always hit the wrong keys on my phone...I can henpeck only lol...or autocorrect makes me a complete imbecile replacing my words ffs lmao.
Fandangled technology!!
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> You all got the gist lol, damn I always hit the wrong keys on my phone...I can henpeck only lol...or autocorrect makes me a complete imbecile replacing my words ffs lmao.
> Fandangled technology!!
> Fred


Predictive text is a clever ploy to make you feel smarter than your device.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Predictive text is a clever ploy to make you feel smarter than your device.


Well, it's not working I'm quite sad to say!
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Well, it's not working I'm quite sad to say!
> Fred


It is working fine. You think your choice in words was better than its. 

And we call it "Be dicktive" text around here.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Well, it's not working I'm quite sad to say!
> Fred


I’m not worrying until predictive steering.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not worrying until predictive steering.


*See Tesla


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Snow Burger for lunch, with cheese


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Snow Burger for lunch, with cheeseView attachment 4834917


So sad, lonely, all by it's self, how can you eat just one?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

solakani said:


> Oh good. You get me. Children are growing up in a new world.


Most 8 year olds have a better phone than me!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

Wake, look, pressure cook! 
This batch turned out perfect. 3 eggs 4 yolks! Win.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Most 8 year olds have a better phone than me!!


No cell phones allowed here. My where abouts is my wife's business. Not big Capitalism's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

Morning.

The snow slid off the roof last night. If you've never experienced that.....it sounds like a truck is going through the place. Guess I gotta shovel that....the winch cable broke on my quad last night also. I never liked the mid winter thaw....shit always happens.



What's your day looking like?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2021)

@Laughing Grass , are we there yet? 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Laughing Grass , are we there yet?
> 
> SH420


Trying to wake my lazy ass up. Crazy how getting up super early one day screws everything up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to wake my lazy ass up. Crazy how getting up super early one day screws everything up.


I wake up super early every day, imagine how screwed up I am. Getting old sucks.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wake up super early every day, imagine how screwed up I am. Getting old sucks.
> 
> SH420


I'm an early riser too, usually around 5:30. 4am just kicked my ass. 

It's supposed to be a high of 43° today! Spring is in the air.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> The snow slid off the roof last night. If you've never experienced that.....it sounds like a truck is going through the place. Guess I gotta shovel that....the winch cable broke on my quad last night also. I never liked the mid winter thaw....shit always happens.
> 
> ...


Lowes and HD have winch cable by the foot if you need some. Check your guide rollers... 

It snowed and I plowed here the past 2 days, but today the sun is shining and they are calling for near 50F temps. 

Hoping to mix a batch of super soil AND take the e-bike for a few mile test ride...We'll see if my back agrees with all that, lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm an early riser too, usually around 5:30. 4am just kicked my ass.
> 
> It's supposed to be a high of 43° today! Spring is in the air.
> 
> View attachment 4835737


My early mornings started maybe 10 yrs ago? When I was working pest control, I was on the commercial side of the business, very few residential customers. I serviced Starbucks and it was always best to get those done 1st thing in the morning. I would wake at 3 and would be on the road by 3:30-4 depending on how far I had to drive.
I think my furthest Starbucks I serviced was 60 miles away. I had the largest territory in the company. Ugh, thinking about it is exhausting. 
   

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to wake my lazy ass up. Crazy how getting up super early one day screws everything up.





shrxhky420 said:


> I wake up super early every day, imagine how screwed up I am. Getting old sucks.
> 
> SH420


I’m in the wake up between 2 - 3am club, retired for 10 yes now, still can’t sleep in


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m in the wake up between 2 - 3am club, retired for 10 yes now, still can’t sleep in


I'm 3:30-4 on a regular. 2:30 a couple times in the last few weeks, and full blown awake. Every once in a while I can smoke a bowl or 2 and fall back asleep but that's rare. @Aeroknow is an early riser too. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Lowes and HD have winch cable by the foot if you need some. Check your guide rollers...
> 
> It snowed and I plowed here the past 2 days, but today the sun is shining and they are calling for near 50F temps.
> 
> Hoping to mix a batch of super soil AND take the e-bike for a few mile test ride...We'll see if my back agrees with all that, lol.


Gotta get a track conversion for your ebike. 









shrxhky420 said:


> My early mornings started maybe 10 yrs ago? When I was working pest control, I was on the commercial side of the business, very few residential customers. I serviced Starbucks and it was always best to get those done 1st thing in the morning. I would wake at 3 and would be on the road by 3:30-4 depending on how far I had to drive.
> I think my furthest Starbucks I serviced was 60 miles away. I had the largest territory in the company. Ugh, thinking about it is exhausting.
> 
> 
> SH420





BobBitchen said:


> I’m in the wake up between 2 - 3am club, retired for 10 yes now, still can’t sleep in


Nuts to that! What time do you guys go to bed?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta get a track conversion for your ebike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10ish sometimes later. I'll lay on the couch watching tv and sometimes I'll fall asleep during a commercial break and then wake a few minutes later. When that happens it fucks me up. All of a sudden I'm awake. It's like that nap had a secret blast of coke in it. Sniff sniff.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 10ish sometimes later. I'll lay on the couch watching tv and sometimes I'll fall asleep during a commercial break and then wake a few minutes later. When that happens it fucks me up. All of a sudden I'm awake. It's like that nap had a secret blast of coke in it. Sniff sniff.
> 
> SH420


that's like six hours on the outside. 

You need your beauty sleep.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Lowes and HD have winch cable by the foot if you need some. Check your guide rollers...
> 
> It snowed and I plowed here the past 2 days, but today the sun is shining and they are calling for near 50F temps.
> 
> Hoping to mix a batch of super soil AND take the e-bike for a few mile test ride...We'll see if my back agrees with all that, lol.


@manfredo 

Yeah, I'm going to do a temporary fix for now. Then convert to a strap setup for plowing......ever see that? 

I haven't been to a lowe's in probably 10 years......4 hr round trip and not even in-state.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> The snow slid off the roof last night. If you've never experienced that.....it sounds like a truck is going through the place. Guess I gotta shovel that....the winch cable broke on my quad last night also. I never liked the mid winter thaw....shit always happens.
> 
> ...


Morning...and sorry you had that to wake up to.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm an early riser too, usually around 5:30. 4am just kicked my ass.
> 
> It's supposed to be a high of 43° today! Spring is in the air.
> 
> View attachment 4835737


I go in spurts...sometimes 0300hrs is my up for the day time...I hate those periods of insomnia.
Fred


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's like six hours on the outside.
> 
> You need your beauty sleep.


You've seen my picture. My beauty sleep consists of me falling out of bed and hitting ugly branches on the way down. Or something like that 
 

SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You've seen my picture. My beauty sleep consists of me falling out of bed and hitting ugly branches on the way down. Or something like that
> 
> 
> SH420


But you're handy though...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You've seen my picture. My beauty sleep consists of me falling out of bed and hitting ugly branches on the way down. Or something like that
> 
> 
> SH420


An ugly competition this early in the morning I've got you all beat Emagine a skinny no teeth bald headed crack fiend Hulk Hogan and you have me O yeah good morning to you all and once again


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> An ugly competition this early in the morning I've got you all beat Emagine a skinny no teeth bald headed crack fiend Hulk Hogan and you have me O yeah good morning to you all and once again


Good morning Jeff...
Fred


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m in the wake up between 2 - 3am club, retired for 10 yes now, still can’t sleep in


3:30-5:00 for me, ret for 7yr


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> 3:30-5:00 for me, ret for 7yr


The coffee pot turns on at 7, that smell usually inspires me to wake up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> The coffee pot turns on at 7, that smell usually inspires me to wake up.


My old dog usually starts whining to himself; if that doesn't get me up, he comes over and nudges me. He has to pee but instead of going to the door we have to bargain for about 5 min lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Good morning Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning Fred


Niiiiiice....puffpuff pass.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> 3:30-5:00 for me, ret for 7yr


Yessir...early retirement due to injuries at 36...almost 51...fak.
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My old dog usually starts whining to himself; if that doesn't get me up, he comes over and nudges me. He has to pee but instead of going to the door we have to bargain for about 5 min lol


Mine starts lightly head butting the bedroom door at 5:30 and it turns to loud whining by 5:45. 



shrxhky420 said:


> You've seen my picture. My beauty sleep consists of me falling out of bed and hitting ugly branches on the way down. Or something like that
> 
> 
> SH420


I have. I wouldn't say ugly. 

I'm jealous of your eyebrows


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir...early retirement due to injuries at 36...almost 51...fak.
> FF


Infantry.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning...and sorry you had that to wake up to.
> Fred


Step 1
Setup snowblower like a hopper....


Step 2
Load hopper....


Step 3
Hit launch button.....


Fuck I still have some snow up there to come down.....Definitely a whiskey night.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Step 1
> Setup snowblower like a hopper....
> View attachment 4835918
> 
> ...


Brilliant Sir!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wake up super early every day, imagine how screwed up I am. Getting old sucks.
> 
> SH420


Then the biphasic sleep pattern kicks in. Oh yeah why is Fitbit ageist? They only count active hours from 9-6!!! When you're up and active at 4 am that's insulting!

Never mind, you can fix that in their online account interface.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta get a track conversion for your ebike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL NO tracks! Although in my mind I envision the RCMP bike patrol on these in winter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Infantry.
> Fred


Lifer?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Lifer?


No Sir, 12 yrs Patricia, 5 yrs tried construction tech...injuries/PTSD caused medical release.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> No Sir, 12 yrs Patricia, 5 yrs tried construction tech...injuries/PTSD caused medical release.
> Fred


All good guys...I'm with a wonderful woman who said yes , and I have been off most of my big pharma scripts, most notably opioid and narcotics, for 5 years since I discovered marijuana...
I have lost many things, but I have gained many too.
Peace.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

More screen time for zuse @LaughingGrass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok one more of the little guy


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Brilliant Sir!
> Fred


Wish I thought of it earlier......the first 1/3 I was throwing it. My back is gonna hate me. There's ice in it too from that recent rain........you gotta chop up what you want to shovel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL NO tracks! Although in my mind I envision the RCMP bike patrol on these in winter.


I have a hard time taking copsicles seriously with their shorts... and little socks. They don't look very intimidating.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok one more of the little guy View attachment 4836012


adorable, you ever think of giving him the boo haircut?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> adorable, you ever think of giving him the boo haircut?


My wife would kill me if I did that to her dog ha ha ha I do the haircut


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife would kill me if I did that to her dog ha ha ha I do the haircut


dooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a hard time taking copsicles seriously with their shorts... and little socks. They don't look very intimidating.


Throw some psycho tech TT's on your bike and lead them through some beach sand type trails. You can stop and waive good bye as they spin in the dirt. Old school but recommended for off trail. Dangerous on pavement in sharp turns. But thank you for reminding me of the almost caught toking at the public park memory. Classic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> dooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeet


It is tempting ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is tempting ha ha ha


Hair grows back, jpgs are forever!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a hard time taking copsicles seriously with their shorts... and little socks. They don't look very intimidating.


"Little socks" howling


----------



## Millo (Feb 24, 2021)

Morning everyone. What are you up to?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning everyone. What are you up to?


Just finished processing the 5#'s of boneles chicken my kid thawed. About to tear into some GG4 while I wait for the fried tenders to freeze outside at 27F, LOL. 

And you?


----------



## Millo (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just finished processing the 5#'s of boneles chicken my kid thawed. About to tear into some GG4 while I wait for the fried tenders to freeze outside at 27F, LOL.
> 
> And you?


Have fun with that GG4! I had some hash and I'm just enjoying some music. Today is my free day so just chillin  I usually don't wake n bake cus it knocks me off my feet in the morning but if I don't have to go to work, I'll take it lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> Have fun with that GG4! I had some hash and I'm just enjoying some music. Today is my free day so just chillin  I usually don't wake n bake cus it knocks me off my feet in the morning but if I don't have to go to work, I'll take it lol


Just substituting for pain pills and cigarettes. I'm off the pills. Cigs?? Trying to get tired. 

Hope you have a rewarding day. Thanks for the chat.


----------



## Millo (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just substituting for pain pills and cigarettes. I'm off the pills. Cigs?? Trying to get tired.
> 
> Hope you have a rewarding day. Thanks for the chat.


I was a smoker for 2 years. I quit cus I got tired. To this day I have no clue as to how I got tired of cigs, cus I rolled my own with tobacco and I loved rolling.

But I am so very grateful it happened.
In the near future I will transition to a vaporizer so as to completly abandon combustion. 

Thank you too! I also hope your day will be full of tranquility. G'bye


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> I was a smoker for 2 years. I quit cus I got tired. To this day I have no clue as to how I got tired of cigs, cus I rolled my own with tobacco and I loved rolling.
> 
> But I am so very grateful it happened.
> In the near future I will transition to a vaporizer so as to completly abandon combustion.
> ...


32 years with a few year breaks. My bike just hangs and I can't out walk my mutt or kid anymore. I'm getting there. And actually despise the taste and smell. We are creatures of habit. Props to you. My zig zags are in my coffin type things. 

And I'll be better just for the interaction. 

Peace.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2021)

Morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning everyone. What are you up to?


Good morning to you!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4836547


Coffee Coffee Coffee!
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Good morning to all as well. 
Lipton lemon tea with fresh picked lemon leaves,clover honey and infused oil. Bit of a scratch in my throat. And hoping it calms myself and it down . LOL.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning to all as well.
> Lipton lemon tea with fresh picked lemon leaves,clover honey and infused oil. Bit of a scratch in my throat. And hoping it calms myself and it down . LOL.


Good morning Sir.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir.
> Fred


TY. And personal warm wish. Bed time I hope here. Schedule is not an option. Better day for you.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. And personal warm wish. Bed time I hope here. Schedule is not an option. Better day for you.


Better for you when you awaken.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Morning.

It's snowing.....


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> It's snowing.....


Good morning...
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning...
> Fred


Hey Fred. How you doing today? I'm happy this is snow......weatherman called for rain.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey Fred. How you doing today? I'm happy this is snow......weatherman called for rain.


Not so bad, thank you for asking.
Hope you get some fresh powder to play in.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Not so bad, thank you for asking.
> Hope you get some fresh powder to play in.
> Fred


I'm fine with just covering all the ugly dirty snow. No more than that please..... Ha my shoulders and back are hurtin today.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm fine with just covering all the ugly dirty snow. No more than that please..... Ha my shoulders and back are hurtin today.


I betcha...take it easy tadayyyyyy.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Where has everyone been? 

@shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I betcha...take it easy tadayyyyyy.
> Fred


Little hash for breakfast?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2021)

Let's do this  Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where has everyone been?
> 
> @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


Morning, spent most of yesterday outside enjoying the break in the weather.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's do this  View attachment 4836596Good morning to you all and once again


Morning Ole Boy!!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, spent most of yesterday outside enjoying the break in the weather.


Morning.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2021)

And a very good morning to you fred


FastFreddi said:


> Morning Ole Boy!!
> Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, spent most of yesterday outside enjoying the break in the weather.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4836606


Morning fellas...
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

The sleepy Boyz say hello.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2021)

what tha pisser.......sheesh it's been a ruff week and a half......first the snow and ice down here......then having to deal with the phone and internet provider to get sorry lazy butt out here to fix what was broken......feels good to be back.....

welp morning....

it's a 52F this crazy morning gonna hit the lower 60's meanwhile getting a light a misty rain......hey it's better than ....well you know...

anywho...coffee is up nice and hot.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what tha pisser.......sheesh it's been a ruff week and a half......first the snow and ice down here......then having to deal with the phone and internet provider to get sorry lazy butt out here to fix what was broken......feels good to be back.....
> 
> welp morning....
> 
> ...


Hopefully the quick warm-up didn't make flooding.

Taco's?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully the quick warm-up did make flooding.
> 
> Taco's?


naw no floodin, just alot of rebuilding.....had pipes at the shop burst....think i fixed about 40Ft of pvc, including the bathroom, and the the hair puller was the phone and internet provider and they're lazy asses.......think i almost went bald after that...

taco's .......but what of course......charizo and egg for today.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2021)

hey @DarkWeb pretty sweet what ya did to that pork loin.......

gonna have to try working that weave of the bacon the next time i do one on the smoker


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw no floodin, just alot of rebuilding.....had pipes at the shop burst....think i fixed about 40Ft of pvc, including the bathroom, and the the hair puller was the phone and internet provider and they're lazy asses.......think i almost went bald after that...
> 
> taco's .......but what of course......charizo and egg for today.......


Oops, I meant didn't make flooding....


At least pvc is easy to work with.....as long as you can get to it and it's not buried in a wall.

Charizo sounds good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @DarkWeb pretty sweet what ya did to that pork loin.......
> 
> gonna have to try working that weave of the bacon the next time i do one on the smoker


@BudmanTX thanks it came out awesome. That was my first weave. I've always just wrapped bacon around stuff. I definitely like the weave better.....looks wise and it stays on better. 








How to Build a Bacon Weave - Barbecuebible.com


Step-by-step instructions for how to build a bacon weave. These woven mats of bacon not only add flavor, but help keep grilled and barbecued meats moist.



barbecuebible.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oops, I meant didn't make flooding....
> 
> 
> At least pvc is easy to work with.....as long as you can get to it and it's not buried in a wall.
> ...


yeah pvc is easy to work with.....i had a section in the back i had to replace.......now the section in the bathroom....ugh...now that was a pain.....got it done though....with a little help 

just finishing those taco's now.........little spicey with the hot sauce.....i'll feel that later..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4836638
> The sleepy Boyz say hello.
> Fred
> [/QUOTE that's awesome it's bone time here ok so maybe some peanut butter ha ha ha have a great day Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 25, 2021)

You too, absolutely.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

Our snow might be gone by the weekend


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2021)

More north wind this weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our snow might be gone by the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4836742


Not for long.....that big dump is coming next week.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

nothing on the forecast for Toronto up to March 8


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where has everyone been?
> 
> @shrxhky420 @Laughing Grass


Working. Been getting up and straight away to the computer. Fkn busy. 12-14 hr days right now + a weekend day. Can't keep up. Workload is heavy on my end. I have 300+ more purchase lines than anyone else plus all the extra shit I'm doing. I guess a rec has been opened for another buyer. I think they want to promote me but, been there done that, don't want to do it again. 
Ok nuff time wasted! Back at it! 
But 1st,    

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> nothing on the forecast for Toronto up to March 8


Amateur weathermen.......you should ask a skier  






















Hehe kidding......but don't be upset it's not even March. LOL snow is not over yet


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Working. Been getting up and straight away to the computer. Fkn busy. 12-14 hr days right now + a weekend day. Can't keep up. Workload is heavy on my end. I have 300+ more purchase lines than anyone else plus all the extra shit I'm doing. I guess a rec has been opened for another buyer. I think they want to promote me but, been there done that, don't want to do it again.
> Ok nuff time wasted! Back at it!
> But 1st,
> 
> SH420


Ugh crunch time! 

Well hopefully you get more money.......it's never easy money lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ugh crunch time!
> 
> Well hopefully you get more money.......it's never easy money lol


Well, I was told more money coming and I'd probably be the top paid of all the buyers. Pretty cool. Nice to be recognized for the efforts. My last job didn't, when I left, they hired 4 people to replace me, plus a supervisor and an expeditor. I was told, crazy times after I left. 
   

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Amateur weathermen.......you should ask a skier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I'm done with winter! I made the TV in the den a window to paradise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope I'm done with winter! I made the TV in the den a window to paradise.
> 
> View attachment 4836882


I'll raise you a frozen bubble...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll raise you a frozen bubble...


Gross!


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 25, 2021)

Its just second nature at this point. Grab the bong and cut up some herb. I'm really ocd about cutting up my bud. I hate it when people just stuff a whole nug in there...anywho after a nice fat rip I get my day started. Today was Blackberry Kush. Then if its a workday, I keep the buzz going with a vape so I don't smell like weed. Today was GDP.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2021)

I was getting up for something, twice I had to sit back down to remember I needed a fresh jar.
It's a good day for raking the winter fallout. If I can get back out there  with some Ice Cream Cake.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross!


Reported...

Reason : Bullshit!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2021)

aaahhhhh day over..

now time for a beer and a smoke.......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Just getting mobile here. Man I need to get back to day shift. But testing my medium buds for cure. 47% RH on this GG4. As soon as the acetone cleans my bong for me. And while on the subject. I found the ultimate plugs for cleaning. 3/$1 silicone thimbles. Just use a wooden spoon handle to insert. Liquid proof. And non reactive to most anything.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll raise you a frozen bubble...




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4837199
> 
> SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Psst, Newport doesn't look like that


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


It's snowing....


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2021)

Well that was a nice 6 hr nap. Dam you Zelda's Pizza.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well that was a nice 6 hr nap. Dam you Zelda's Pizza.


Still a few hours of dark. Best wishes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well that was a nice 6 hr nap. Dam you Zelda's Pizza.


Oops. I took a nap too. In between a commercials... sniff sniff. 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well that was a nice 6 hr nap. Dam you Zelda's Pizza.


6hrs is a good sleep for me atm lol lucky bastard


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 6hrs is a good sleep for me atm lol lucky bastard


Right? 6 hour nap = full night sleep for me 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right? 6 hour nap = full night sleep for me
> 
> SH420


That’s the one bro


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2021)

3:30 am...first bake of the day while shopping for rosin press's....I didn't realize you can buy a 20 ton setup with 5 x 7 plates for under $500, and that's air powered, of the finest Chinese quality, but still...wow! 

See ya for the next wake and bake...TGIF!!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 26, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...been up since 0230hrs...some fun lol.
Deep tissue [email protected] 0730hrs...
Yay me.
Have a great Friday and stay lifted.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 3:30 am...first bake of the day while shopping for rosin press's....I didn't realize you can buy a 20 ton setup with 5 x 7 plates for under $500, and that's air powered, of the finest Chinese quality, but still...wow!
> 
> See ya for the next wake and bake...TGIF!!!


I've been doing the same lol....leaning toward the nugsmasher mini..it's around $650 can or so....
I use a repurposed t-shirt press right now. It works, but I feel my yields are suffering.
Fred


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2021)

Fack...  
   

At least it's Friday! 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fack...
> 
> 
> At least it's Friday!
> ...


Shit did you sleep?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope I'm done with winter! I made the TV in the den a window to paradise.
> 
> View attachment 4836882


Looks like my kid's front yard. They are now shopping beachfront homes in Maui. I see you get the same spiderfarmer ads


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Psst, Newport doesn't look like that


LOL it looks like this @Laughing Grass 


Although in this pic the crowds were down because of Covid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Psst, Newport doesn't look like that


That was the only animated beach snow globe I could find. 



DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing....


Reported.



curious2garden said:


> Looks like my kid's front yard. They are now shopping beachfront homes in Maui. I see you get the same spiderfarmer ads


They're staying? I just googled the median home price there 



curious2garden said:


> LOL it looks like this @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4837568
> 
> Although in this pic the crowds were down because of Covid.


looks like heaven!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ......snip.......
> They're staying? I just googled the median home price there
> 
> looks like heaven!


Way to many people for me in both places LOL I just looked, the prices are breathtaking.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 26, 2021)

Haven’t posted in a few days, been in a hotel in s Florida, no hot coffee (can’t bring myself to drink the schwilly hotel stuff so I been using a freeze dried organic instant kind that’s actually pretty good)... and no bake. Just wake and sobriety. I think I heard something about letting cb receptors reset? Guess that’s a good way to look at it. The beaches are nice though. Anyways, take an extra rip for me my friends!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 26, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Haven’t posted in a few days, been in a hotel in s Florida, no hot coffee (can’t bring myself to drink the schwilly hotel stuff so I been using a freeze dried organic instant kind that’s actually pretty good)... and no bake. Just wake and sobriety. I think I heard something about letting cb receptors reset? Guess that’s a good way to look at it. The beaches are nice though. Anyways, take an extra rip for me my friends!


Will do for sure...you take care.
Fred


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Will do for sure...you take care.
> Fred


I feel better already thanks bro you too


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Haven’t posted in a few days, been in a hotel in s Florida, no hot coffee (can’t bring myself to drink the schwilly hotel stuff so I been using a freeze dried organic instant kind that’s actually pretty good)... and no bake. Just wake and sobriety. I think I heard something about letting cb receptors reset? Guess that’s a good way to look at it. The beaches are nice though. Anyways, take an extra rip for me my friends!


Enjoy the beach...Sounds like a nice place to be!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Way to many people for me in both places LOL I just looked, the prices are breathtaking.


Catching up to Toronto prices. Homeownership for young people is just a dream now. 









Toronto home prices hit record in 2020, rising 13.5% to average $930,000


Sales for the year third highest on record




financialpost.com


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Enjoy the beach...Sounds like a nice place to be!!


Thanks very much! Gonna head up north and explore some new ones today. Admittedly looking out the window at blue skies and palm trees is really nice. Heading back north tomorrow to my
igloo and what looks like a rain and sleet situation. Much love everyone be well!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Catching up to Toronto prices. Homeownership for young people is just a dream now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Housing prices are nuts right now. People have been selling higher than the asking price.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 26, 2021)

Due to our low vid numbers in NS, our housing market has taken off as well...I've been told I could double what I paid easily...then what lol?! 
You gotta buy or build, and both are ridiculously priced right now.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

Morning all......

Had a call early this morning....."Do you need any eggs?"........why yes i do......so i pickup 30 of them this morning brought them back to the house....nothing like farm fresh....

anyways.....50F this morning little grey, feels like a light north wind......gonna hit 62f.....

coffee is hot...and fresh.....

speaking of eggs.......eating bacon and egg taco's right now......with a little bit of green hot sauce.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

That green hot sauce has a kick.......

that will put some hair on your tongue......wow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4837707


Marnin' Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Housing prices are nuts right now. People have been selling higher than the asking price.


Same here, one of my friends made an asking price offer on a condo at the beginning of 2020 that was conditional on a home inspection. The seller rejected the offer. If you make your offer conditional, you're not getting in the door. 

My partner's parents bought our place as an investment property in the 90's and gave it to her when she graduated... there's no way we could afford to buy a house here if we needed a 200K down payment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Due to our low vid numbers in NS, our housing market has taken off as well...I've been told I could double what I paid easily...then what lol?!
> You gotta buy or build, and both are ridiculously priced right now.
> Fred


I didn't realize you were in Nova Scotia. 200K can get you a nice homestead in Newfoundland.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

200K? for what a house???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 200K? for what a house???


That's CAD too, I could see myself living there in the summer



https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/22641414/549-southside-road-st-johns


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's CAD too, I could see myself living there in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/22641414/549-southside-road-st-johns


nice....looks like they did a little sprucing up as well.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2021)

My house is just over 1100 SF and it is valued at about $325K. I bought it at $105K. It would need a lot of sprucing up to get that price though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> A full face exposure. I hope they get what they deserve.


cops closed the case saying the shells weren't contaminated. 









Police close investigation after peanuts found in Toronto parks deemed not harmful


Toronto police say they have wrapped up their investigation into peanuts being left in downtown parks, and have concluded they were not tainted or harmful.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's CAD too, I could see myself living there in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/22641414/549-southside-road-st-johns


Easily $600-800K over here


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit did you sleep?


Lol. I finally fell asleep. Some time after 3. Was up by 6.

I'm good for now. I'm hoping sleep will come easily tonight. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

Ok dam 82 here man I feel poor now O sh*t that right I am dam you dream wreckers now I've got to smoke more anyone want to fire it up


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Lol. I finally fell asleep. Some time after 3. Was up by 6.
> 
> I'm good for now. I'm hoping sleep will come easily tonight.
> 
> SH420


LOL I passed out right after pm'in you......."Fire in the bowl".........snoring.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok dam 82 here man I feel poor now O sh*t that right I am dam you dream wreckers now I've got to smoke more anyone want to fire it up View attachment 4837857


It's all bullshit; price isn't even majorly based on true value, it's the old location, location,location and the perceptions. I bought my place in the sticks 35 yrs ago 40 acres, tiny little house for $120K and I overpaid because right next to me was a gated community being built. Reflected added value horseshit. Then this area became the newest wine country and real estate absolutely skyrocketed just like what happened in Napa. Now some vineyards are being sold off and parceled out for housing development. Supply and demand and location. A few years ago a tiny half sized lot in San Francisco sold for over 1 million.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok dam 82 here man I feel poor now O sh*t that right I am dam you dream wreckers now I've got to smoke more anyone want to fire it up View attachment 4837857


I have to go through the fun of making a grocery run. I'll be toasting all with full melt or hash. Not sure yet. Depends on how this thing feels afterwards. And if I can get a rascal to drive while there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's all bullshit; price isn't even majorly based on true value, it's the old location, location,location and the perceptions. I bought my place in the sticks 35 yrs ago 40 acres, tiny little house for $120K and I overpaid because right next to me was a gated community being built. Reflected added value horseshit. Then this area became the newest wine country and real estate absolutely skyrocketed just like what happened in Napa. Now some vineyards are being sold off and parceled out for housing development. Supply and demand and location. A few years ago a tiny half sized lot in San Francisco sold for over 1 million.


Sounds like you need to subdivide and put in a road.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you need to subdivide and put in a road.


I can barely stand that my closest neighbors are 1800 ft away; damned if I'll make it easy for people to get closer lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you need to subdivide and put in a road.


Oh go wash your keyboard with soap, young man.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I can barely stand that my closest neighbors are 1800 ft away; damned if I'll make it easy for people to get closer lol


Nice. My nearest neighbor is zero clicks away.

On the RESI ... riflescope elevation solitude index


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I can barely stand that my closest neighbors are 1800 ft away; damned if I'll make it easy for people to get closer lol


Be at the end and keep the back 20 as a buffer.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Catching up to Toronto prices. Homeownership for young people is just a dream now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son's starter home was 1.5 million in Santa Monica. I just about had a heart attack.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have to go through the fun of making a grocery run. I'll be toasting all with full melt or hash. Not sure yet. Depends on how this thing feels afterwards. And if I can get a rascal to drive while there. View attachment 4837892


Tape your toes together. You can walk on that if you tape it snug but not constrictive. You don't want them wiggling about on their own. When you get home put your feet above your heart. If you aren't adventurous go get an X-Ray.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have to go through the fun of making a grocery run. I'll be toasting all with full melt or hash. Not sure yet. Depends on how this thing feels afterwards. And if I can get a rascal to drive while there. View attachment 4837892


Ouch it looks like sh*t but it will look worse befor it get better


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch it looks like sh*t but it will look worse befor it get better


I think that is the "worse"....ouch!!

I slept the afternoon away. Oh yeah!! Almost time for wake & bake #3 of the day, when I wake!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have to go through the fun of making a grocery run. I'll be toasting all with full melt or hash. Not sure yet. Depends on how this thing feels afterwards. And if I can get a rascal to drive while there. View attachment 4837892


Looking better...



SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tape your toes together. You can walk on that if you tape it snug but not constrictive. You don't want them wiggling about on their own. When you get home put your feet above your heart. If you aren't adventurous go get an X-Ray.


My jungle boot inspired high top boots work well. And been to the med center day after I crashed the second time. You know the diagnosis and treatment form letter they use. LOL. But my ribs clicking and the fluid I was developing was of concern. I hate modern medicine. But do these things often enough to when to ask for second opinion. And why does cash cost more than insurance gets billed? Oh yeah. I've ranted on that before. My bad. 

Thank you for the advice and concern. Us poor folk live by differing liabilities. 

Always my sincerest to you. And gratitude for your help and challenging my crazy self. Needed often.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch it looks like sh*t but it will look worse befor it get better


I'm at 2 weeks tomorrow. Be black in another 3-4 four. Then the pretty colors start. A post for the art thread. I made it thing. TY. I harass all for my distraction and sanity. And many serve up better laughs than they realize.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> *And why does cash cost more than insurance gets billed? *


That pisses me off to no end....I don't know how they get away with that shit!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm at 2 weeks tomorrow. Be black in another 3-4 four. Then the pretty colors start. A post for the art thread. I made it thing. TY. I harass all for my distraction and sanity. And many serve up better laughs than they realize.


Nah dude it's already going green.....you got 3-4 total.


Don't even know if I have pics but...imagine your ass to your knee those colors......I broke my ski boot ping ponging through the trees back in the '14-'15 season. I'll have to dig out the boot.....I kept it because it's now a trophy lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nah dude it's already going green.....you got 3-4 total.
> 
> 
> Don't even know if I have pics but...imagine your ass to your knee those colors......I broke my ski boot ping ponging through the trees back in the '14-'15 season. I'll have to dig out the boot.....I kept it because it's now a trophy lol


I can relate. I quit counting after 28 fractures a long time ago. I just play too hard and have no fear of quick demise. LOl. Your nuts is my morning routine in the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

This is me calmed down in my old age. The season pass broke in half also......little scotch tape and all good.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is me calmed down in my old age. The season pass broke in half also......little scotch tape and all good.
> View attachment 4837982


I embarrassed myself on moguls impressing the girls in the high school ski club. Just hurt for too long. I quit after that. And my poor sister has had too many operations and a knee replacement procedure from catching an edge in dowwnhill race. Skiing is like skydiving in my book. Did it. Sport of fools. One mistake could be your last. And I prefer to lay on warm ground awaiting rescue. One less thing out to kill you. LOL. I stick with indoor go karts and inciting the wife if I need a fix.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I embarrassed myself on moguls impressing the girls in the high school ski club. Just hurt for too long. I quit after that. And my poor sister has had too many operations and a knee replacement procedure from catching an edge in dowwnhill race. Skiing is like skydiving in my book. Did it. Sport of fools. One mistake could be your last. And I prefer to lay on warm ground awaiting rescue. One less thing out to kill you. LOL. I stick with indoor go karts and inciting the wife if I need a fix.


I was the kid in highschool ski club that did have the girls......I was already a instructor for a few years.....meeting girls was one of the perks of the job.

I definitely don't agree with "sport of fools" I've seen fools ski and it's definitely not for them....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nah dude it's already going green.....you got 3-4 total.
> 
> 
> Don't even know if I have pics but...imagine your ass to your knee those colors......I broke my ski boot ping ponging through the trees back in the '14-'15 season. I'll have to dig out the boot.....I kept it because it's now a trophy lol


I'll raise your broken ski boot with a broken butt


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll raise your broken ski boot with a broken butt
> View attachment 4837992


Hehehe you got me crying over here! One of these days we're going skiing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was the kid in highschool ski club that did have the girls......I was already a instructor for a few years.....meeting girls was one of the perks of the job.
> 
> I definitely don't agree with "sport of fools" I've seen fools ski and it's definitely not for them....


I had the sensi QP's. Girls were easy part. Too easy in retrospect. And I apologize. You are correct. Based my opinion on the many fools I've witnessed and heard tales of. We only have part time skiing here. Just really big hills. No mountains so to speak. Plenty of fools. Like the day of our first snow or ice here. Pros are crashing with the other fools.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll raise your broken ski boot with a broken butt
> View attachment 4837992


Damn. My sympathy. That's the most abused posterior I have ever seen. I always land on everything but my padding.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Alright my bowl is finally clear. TY to all for occupying the time folks. Now the question. Do I press this into chocolate bars, roll into balls, run through the press or try to reproduce that full melt ball I am almost out of?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll raise your broken ski boot with a broken butt
> View attachment 4837992


Once upon a time I had a matching one of those and no I'm not posting it here!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That pisses me off to no end....I don't know how they get away with that shit!!


The golden rule he who has the gold makes the rules


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The golden rule he who has the gold makes the rules


The man with the gold drowns in hiis own swallow. As we carrying straw float in leisure upom his poolf of vanity. LOL. Good evening.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The man with the gold drowns in hiis own swallow. As we carrying straw float in leisure upom his poolf of vanity. LOL. Good evening.


I need a new keyboard or at least an opening to clean. Messy bastard of late. Make an "Ash" myself too often thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm thinking 120 straight down sounds awesome but sadly this is all I can offer now anyone else want in fire it up


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The golden rule he who has the gold makes the rules


true 

I've always heard that by "He who has the most money wins"


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

Beer and space tomatoes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> true
> 
> I've always heard that by "He who has the most money wins"


Wins what. A mountain of Charmin and a lifetime of paranoia trying to protect it. Can't justify the wipe with a dollar. But I die knowing I was comfortable and appreciated for my attempts to share false representation of value.


----------



## solakani (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The golden rule he who has the gold makes the rules


In a bear market, money is king.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

solakani said:


> In a bear market, money is king.


In reality money is but an illusion.


----------



## solakani (Feb 26, 2021)

Get my money, buy my medicine
Get my money, buy my medicine


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

solakani said:


> Get my money, buy my medicine
> Get my money, buy my medicine


Buy my dirt. Grow yours and more. And honest no charge beyond a mason jar trade. Money sucks for too many reasons. I like barter.


----------



## solakani (Feb 26, 2021)

You all give me such a thrill But your loving can't pay no bills


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Beer and space tomatoes
> View attachment 4838204


How's the home front hopefully you are doing well


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

solakani said:


> You all give me such a thrill But your loving can't pay no bills


You within driving distance?y gift will put more in your bill envelope. Need to make plenty of legal weight room before I can start another grow. And I'm ravenous.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

I am

9th gen kief....yum


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I am
> View attachment 4838233
> 9th gen kief....yum


Can't beat a well seasoned recipe. Wanna share?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can't beat a well seasoned recipe. Wanna share?


Nope...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nope...


But mines bigger. LMAO. Enjoy your goodies. I was until I just tapped my glass bowl in my hand. Had a still burning ember of hash I failed to see. I see the blister. Need to re up and try to get it right. 

Hope you're as entertained as this world allows.

GRINS


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

Me thinks I saw a bong somewhere


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me thinks I saw a bong somewhere View attachment 4838334


Nope. Just a "Pooty" bud. Best I got.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Your night going okay?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nope. Just a "Pooty" bud. Best I got.


Are you sure


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Your night going okay?


Not to bad tonight and yours


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure View attachment 4838361


Spawn was an awesome comic. And the movie was funny and good CGI.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

One of my largest collection of comics I have unbroken run from number 1 to about 39 and then I have a few of the movie comics


MICHI-CAN said:


> Spawn was an awesome comic. And the movie was funny and good CGI.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad tonight and yours


Hurt like hell. Couch to little girls room to powder my nose. Or kitchen for crazy bitter health juice. 

Kid and I just brushed up on his garden selection. LOL. He has to start 2 weeks before he thought. I have the bone and blood meal as well as crazy jobes organic tomatoe fert. Along with bag of ancient Chiwanese secret. Will be fun if he does the labor. And the wife won't complain if he puts an 8x8 raised bed in the middleof our backyard. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One of my largest collection of comics I have unbroken run from number 1 to about 39 and then I have a few of the movie comics


I'm complex for a dirt raised hillbilly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

So my wife is from Alabama does that count and I used to work the carnival for the southeast part of the country from Florida to Kentucky over to Mississippi


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So my wife is from Alabama does that count and I used to work the carnival for the southeast part of the country from Florida to Kentucky over to Mississippi


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

This is more rehttps://youtu.be/wbXkP_GZjsElatable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm complex for a dirt raised hillbilly.


And befor I say what I used to do in your state a quick question how do you feel about repo agents ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And befor I say what I used to do in your state a quick question how do you feel about repo agents ha ha ha ha ha


A good friend and his dad do it. Bail bondsmen as well. Frown on that. But decent as the perp allows. Points for that. And he is a skip tracer as well. omes in handy. Agift and I can find anyone. LOL. No worries.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

That is what me and the wife did before the government told me I couldn't work for the first time well we repoed and Skip Trace I did a few other things on the sides related to finding people


MICHI-CAN said:


> A good friend and his dad do it. Bail bondsmen as well. Frown on that. But decent as the perp allows. Points for that. And he is a skip tracer as well. omes in handy. Agift and I can find anyone. LOL. No worries.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is what me and the wife did before the government told me I couldn't work for the first time well we repoed and Skip Trace I did a few other things on the sides related to finding people


I can't take anything from working people. But it is justified and they make good money. Offered me truck a year ago. Need the income not remorse thing. 

But no issues with you doing it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I can't take anything from working people. But it is justified and they make good money. Offered me truck a year ago. Need the income not remorse thing.
> 
> But no issues with you doing it.


 that was what 10-15 years ago so I've been disabled for a long time now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm in my seventh. I can work if within my limitations. Like that is happening. The insurance company holding the comp claim for my wrist blow out flagged me uninsurable because I used the law and would not do as told. Going on 7 years and third fight for disability is in hands of a lawyer. MI is a right to suffer state.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm thinking something stinks as bad as the town of Kellogg Michigan what the hell kinda of law is that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

I am good. Avoided credit cards and paid my mortgages 2 months at a time when I had a union job or 80+ hours at will. $650 and 9 years on my latest. We will be okay. Even with my generosity. Wife gives me hell. I think it is worth it. Small acts of kindness grow down the line.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking something stinks as bad as the town of Kellogg Michigan what the hell kinda of law is that


As traveled as I am , never been there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary, IN and Houston, TX were my worst olfactory experiences.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As traveled as I am , never been there.


Do you mean Battle Creek? Home of Kellogs. Cereal city. Breakfast capital of the world. It is the river and paper mill waste and pollution. All shut down now. Better but still a hint.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As traveled as I am , never been there.


Well that's a long drawn-out story how I ended up in Kellogg Michigan what is a female Carnival and some pretty good weed also young and dumb and sad to say does not smell like breakfast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Do you mean Battle Creek? Home of Kellogs. Cereal city. Breakfast capital of the world. It is the river and paper mill waste and pollution. All shut down now. Better but still a hint.


Yes I did O sh*t now that is funny I f*ck that all up ha ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

My stupid drunken 22 year old ass was invited to join a traveling circus twice in one year. Hooked the dome of death bike rider and his wife up with some decent mids. Drank 100 proof souhern comfort with them after close. Foolihly let me try the sphere. Was almost easy. Offered to join. I passed. Next was Ionia county free fair. I made such a spectacle of the hawker in the dunk tank that I was again offered a ride. It was arond 48F and I was not far from my hunting with stones kick. 2/3 dunks. And the crowd purchased balls for me until I could not throw another. When we were good. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Well you know that I fix my kid's furnace well today my daughter-in-law bought me an 1/8 to say thanks I thought it was great of them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Aw damit I just mest up my ink


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well you know that I fix my kid's furnace well today my daughter-in-law bought me an 1/8 to say thanks I thought it was great of them


Honestly wish you could help me by accepting my max allowable gift of O. Of your choice. Hopefully laws get logical and standard in time to make that happen. Holding me up and preventing the weed culture. Hippy based in my book.

And that was kind. Hope cheaper than a service man for them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aw damit I just mest up my ink


You doing jail house tats now? LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

HELP! HELP! I'm being accosted by a 24 toed mutated white persian/siam cat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Headache and mixing the wrong colors of ink man I might hafta call it a night and clean my mess up well that did not work out as pland


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Headache and mixing the wrong colors of ink man I might hafta call it a night and clean my mess up well that did not work out as pland


Good rest to all there. I'm screwed. Can't go prone right now. Mix a suicide bowl with my last year GG faux, 5 star blond hash topped with full melt temple ball or straight full melt. And my white wierdo of a 6 toed cat is feeling needy. Got company. Pece and until the next.


----------



## solakani (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This is more rehttps://youtu.be/wbXkP_GZjsElatable.


FIFY




Video sets off my OCD tendencies. Notice that the video is not in proper resolution making the image stretched?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

solakani said:


> FIFY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solakani (Feb 27, 2021)

Seriously, the video is skewed and I would have to correct the resolution before watching.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

solakani said:


> Seriously, the video is skewed and I would have to correct the resolution before watching.


Ain't missing anything but stupidity for money. 

How you doing? What you doing?


----------



## solakani (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ain't missing anything but stupidity for money.
> 
> How you doing? What you doing?


Time check 4:20am
Breakfast with pitted prunes to help keep me regular.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

solakani said:


> Time check 4:20am
> Breakfast with pitted prunes to help keep me regular.


I am disgusted with my steel cut oats, frozen blue berries, dried cherries and cranberries. I want some bloody fat capped beef. I'm hanging. Cheat with some butter if no one is looking. LOL. I hear you there.


----------



## solakani (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am disgusted with my steel cut oats, frozen blue berries, dried cherries and cranberries. I want some bloody fat capped beef. I'm hanging. Cheat with some butter if no one is looking. LOL. I hear you there.


There is smoked brisket and leftovers to make succotash later.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

solakani said:


> There is smoked brisket and leftovers to make succotash later.


And get to lick my fingers for the 14 -16 hours smoking it. Torture. I do like some quality slow roasted beef. But going rabbit with a dairy and egg fetish.


----------



## solakani (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And get to lick my fingers for the 14 -16 hours smoking it. Torture. I do like some quality slow roasted beef. But going rabbit with a dairy and egg fetish.


Just bought a brisket flat from the deli to hone my carving skills.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

solakani said:


> Just bought a brisket flat from the deli to hone my carving skills.


I have a blade and cooking fetish. Nice to chat with similar interests.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

And as I attempt to downshift in compliance with my sleep deprivation. Here is a waking thought for Jeff. Your favorite emoji after it inspired another look at traditional Japanese style and kabuki. Just a quick delusion under less than ideal circumstances. But I accomplished something.

A recovery wake and bake to all. See you after my cat nap.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 27, 2021)

Morning Everyone and All...a happy Saturday is my wish for you today.
Annnnnd here we go again lol.
Slept like a newborn last night, up and got some things done and ready....whilst the last run finishes, another begins....peace all.



Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

Morning. 

It's snowing. Guess I better have my coffee, get this fire going and get out to the shop to get my winch cable fixed.

How's everyone doing today? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> It's snowing. Guess I better have my coffee, get this fire going and get out to the shop to get my winch cable fixed.
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Any plans for the weekend?


Nice...morning to you...same old same old here tadayyyyyy. Jarring some meds up this morn.
Have a great day.
Fred
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

@BobBitchen what's on the camp stove this am?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen what's on the camp stove this am?
> View attachment 4838481


Im home, I don't do weekends


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im home, I don't do weekends


Smart man. I don't do the weekend amateur show unless paid. Conditions suck fast and people are dangerous.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im home, I don't do weekends


Too many obstacles in the way on weekends?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Too many obstacles in the way on weekends?


no patience for lift lines or out of control skiers/boarders.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again Fred. Dark Web laughing grass Texas MICHI-CAN fire in the bowl


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4838569Fred. Dark Web laughing grass Texas MICHI-CAN fire in the bowl


Morning Jeff! Gettin' er ready Bro.

Fred


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> no patience for lift lines or out of control skiers/boarders.
> View attachment 4838567


My 2nd ex had her ski's taken away by ski patrol on a day that look a lot like that.

Her 2nd trip ever down a bunny slope. She was out of control. Could not/would not fall.
Just before she hit ice at the base of the lift, one of the ski patrol was able to reach her and knock her down before slamming straight into the lift tower.







Lucky for everyone that day did not end in agony.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> no patience for lift lines or out of control skiers/boarders.
> View attachment 4838567


Not even a demo day! Those are even worse. Amateur wise and packed base area......can't find a place to drink because of all the bro's I hated those......except for getting to play on new gear.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2021)

Howdy everyone, hope everyone is having a good day....

Just made some fresh coffee for anyone who needs a warm up..

That's some good kief.....talk bout putting me down for the count...


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning Everyone, and a happy Sunday to all.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone, and a happy Sunday to all.
> Fred


Good morning and nice to see something moving. Not sure about Sunday. But I'm happy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

I hope all find a morning bake like the bed time snack I just enjoyed. 10 mg peanut oil infused with rosin bags holdings. Oatmeal and just straight home roasted peanuts through the food processor. A pleasant warm fuzzy coming on. Hope i can get more tan a two hour nap. 

Best wishes to all towards an enjoyable stress free day.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope all find a morning bake like the bed time snack I just enjoyed. 10 mg peanut oil infused with rosin bags holdings. Oatmeal and just straight home roasted peanuts through the food processor. A pleasant warm fuzzy coming on. Hope i can get more tan a two hour nap.
> 
> Best wishes to all towards an enjoyable stress free day.


Hopefully some R.E.M.
FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone, and a happy Sunday to all.
> Fred


Morning Fred.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning Fred.


Good morning to you @DarkWeb .
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2021)

Guess everyone went to church....


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2021)

"..and Amen! "
Pick up a flyer on your way out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 28, 2021)

Morning    

I'm not getting much of a weekend. Worked yesterday, feeling like I need to work today as well. Mamashark is in the same industry, and she's going through it too. It's just too much and only gonna get busier. Sad emoji. 

At least I have weed, and a lot of it. Happy emoji 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

Fire in the bowl good morning to you all and once again morning Fred how does your garden grow lol @DarkWeb question about electric motors for bicycles in the rim or Tire or external Motors which one would you think is better


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire in the bowl good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4839503morning Fred how does your garden grow lol View attachment 4839503@DarkWeb question about electric motors for bicycles in the rim or Tire or external Motors which one would you think is better


I don't know anything about electric bikes. @manfredo @Metasynth would know


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire in the bowl good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4839503morning Fred how does your garden grow lol View attachment 4839503@DarkWeb question about electric motors for bicycles in the rim or Tire or external Motors which one would you think is better


This video may help understand the pros and cons.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire in the bowl good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4839503morning Fred how does your garden grow lol View attachment 4839503@DarkWeb question about electric motors for bicycles in the rim or Tire or external Motors which one would you think is better


Good morning Sir....I see Spring is on your mind!
Fred
P.S. Garden is growing very well, thank you.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

And Veg...

How does YOUR garden grow this a.m. Jeffrey?
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4839540
> View attachment 4839542
> And Veg...
> View attachment 4839545
> ...


Slowly but surely


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Slowly but surely View attachment 4839553View attachment 4839554View attachment 4839556


Niiice Bro.
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Niiice Bro.
> FF


And now we need to talk about this rey that you put at the end of my name  loaded a special blow to ask you not to call me that ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And now we need to talk about this rey that you put at the end of my name View attachment 4839585 loaded a special blow to ask you not to call me that ha ha ha


Absolutely Jeff, and I apologize...was not aware and definitely did not mean anything by it.
Peace.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Absolutely Jeff, and I apologize...was not aware and definitely did not mean anything by it.
> Peace.
> Fred


It's all good Fred you didn't know


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm not getting much of a weekend. Worked yesterday, feeling like I need to work today as well. Mamashark is in the same industry, and she's going through it too. It's just too much and only gonna get busier. Sad emoji.
> 
> ...


The more you work the less you smoke and it becomes a self-perpetuating cycle of to much goodness LOL! Good morning shrx, give that cute mama of yours a hug from me.


----------



## SisterMooo (Feb 28, 2021)

Added a bit of infused butter to my Bullet Proof Coffee!!! Good Morning All!!!!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The more you work the less you smoke and it becomes a self-perpetuating cycle of to much goodness LOL! Good morning shrx, give that cute mama of yours a hug from me.


Mamashark and I said fuck it! Not working today! Watching TV, smoking some weed, drinking coffee catching up on threads. I think I'll get to working on the kitchen since I haven't done anything since last week. 

I've been messing around with the Oculus goggles. Wow, what a trip. I have been all over the world. Different beaches, jungles, waterfalls and even took a short but exhilarating space walk. Highly recommended 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

Good morning Sir...good morning Everyone.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

Morning to you all my feelings about Monday's


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

Ok I've got a question what would be a good way to start teaching my grandson code is there flash cards or like the ABC's blocks


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

code? like what kind?


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

personally i was thinking Davinci............


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4840657


Now that one I think I might be able to handle ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

Morse? Lol
Computer code?
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morse? Lol
> Computer code?
> Fred


Morse code making a comeback? 









New phishing attack uses Morse code to hide malicious URLs


A new targeted phishing campaign includes the novel obfuscation technique of using Morse code to hide malicious URLs in an email attachment.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> code? like what kind?


I was hoping that you could tell me hell I just learn how to quote people in here I just know that it will be something he needs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

Computer language you know like 1 2 3 and MS-DOS I think that's what it was called anyways


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Computer language you know like 1 2 3 and MS-DOS I think that's what it was called anyways


if your looking into comp code...looks towards C++ and such. There was a time i used to play with that kinda of code....not no more...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

How old is he?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Amateur weathermen.......you should ask a skier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


less than 1cm in the forecast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> less than 1cm in the forecast.
> 
> View attachment 4840686


That's not what opensnow says.......


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got a question what would be a good way to start teaching my grandson code is there flash cards or like the ABC's blocks


I just saw this on Shark Tank last week... coding for kids...Mark Cuban said he's been doing this with his kids and they love it.









Shark Tank Promo - Get 50% off the annual plan — Hopscotch


To celebrate Hopscotch CEO Samantha John's appearance on Shark Tank on February 26, 2021, Hopscotch is offering 50% off an annual subscription when you download Hopscotch and create a new account. With a subscription, you can add your own photos and drawings to your projects, use the full library of




www.gethopscotch.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4840719


That's what I need! I can not wait for weather like this!!!

I postponed my garage door install that was scheduled for tomorrow. Supposed to get 2" of snow over night and be blustery cold tomorrow, so I rescheduled for next Tuesday.

Shopping for landlord insurance today...Liberty Mutual is trying to bend me over, without lube!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I need! I can not wait for weather like this!!!
> 
> I postponed my garage door install that was scheduled for tomorrow. Supposed to get 2" of snow over night and be blustery cold tomorrow, so I rescheduled for next Tuesday.
> 
> Shopping for landlord insurance today...Liberty Mutual is trying to bend me over, without lube!!


We are rapidly running out of rainy season and I doubt we will make it to even 75% of normal. Going to be a dry summer. The water people are cutting allocations to 5% of requested.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not what opensnow says.......





You're wishing snow one me aren't you. 

Nope it's over, I'm calling it. Might as well put my boots and parka away for the season.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just saw this on Shark Tank last week... coding for kids...Mark Cuban said he's been doing this with his kids and they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it could not get connected will try again later thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How old is he?


18 mouths


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just saw this on Shark Tank last week... coding for kids...Mark Cuban said he's been doing this with his kids and they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i saw that episode too.......

can't remember is she got a deal with Mark or not though.....to much space tomatoes i guess...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 18 mouths


that's alot of mouths......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's alot of mouths......


I know right


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

rainy and into the 50's here for today...high today 58F and scatered showers.......rest of the week is gonna be bitchin

and i just cut my lawn for the first time.....smh.....go figure


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got a question what would be a good way to start teaching my grandson code is there flash cards or like the ABC's blocks


Start with ABC's. You have to walk before you run.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Start with ABC's. You have to walk before you run.


Well hell I was not talking about me there isn't much hope there but the little man in the master plan is he is going to be my Revenge on the world so I've got to start early


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4840737
> 
> You're wishing snow one me aren't you.
> 
> Nope it's over, I'm calling it. Might as well put my boots and parka away for the season.


LOL you know if you put them away it's going to double whatever is coming.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hell I was not talking about me there isn't much hope there but the little man in the master plan is he is going to be my Revenge on the world so I've got to start early


Then start with Math and problem solving.....gotta feed all those mouths ya know....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Then start with Math and problem solving.....gotta feed all those mouths ya know....


All right calculus for babies check I'm on it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Then start with Math and problem solving.....gotta feed all those mouths ya know....


Month months standing at the chalkboard writing a 100 times month


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

Wait a minute can I use my tablet damit I'm ever going to get this sh*t right see that is why all hope rest in little man's hands


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you know if you put them away it's going to double whatever is coming.


that's okay I've been eyeing ugg's furry flip flops... they look warm


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's okay I've been eyeing ugg's furry flip flops... they look warm


I would not want to fart in those pants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would not want to fart in those pants.


All the latex leggings I've seen have a breathable spandex line in the crotch area.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the latex leggings I've seen have a breathable spandex line in the crotch area.


I’m a bit relieved. Without that panel, I imagine the silent sneak turning into something weird and loud.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m a bit relieved. Without that panel, I imagine the silent sneak turning into something weird and loud.


Googles farting in latex pants. OMG there's a fetish for that!

I think I'm going to be busy for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Googles farting in latex pants. OMG there's a fetish for that!
> 
> I think I'm going to be busy for the rest of the afternoon.


Fart cake girl ftw!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fart cake girl ftw!


You just have to take things too far. All I wanted was some wholesome farting in latex pants videos.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You just have to take things too far. All I wanted was some wholesome farting in latex pants videos.


It's pretty funny


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4840737
> 
> You're wishing snow one me aren't you.
> 
> Nope it's over, I'm calling it. Might as well put my boots and parka away for the season.


I don't take my plow off til at least May...But I hope you are right!!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fart cake girl ftw!


website blocked due to Trojan....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's pretty funny


I've heard that before... I think it was @GreatwhiteNorth that got me to google blue waffle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't take my plow off til at least May...But I hope you are right!!!


I'll be keeping my winter tires on until the end of April.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

I got my insurance agent in trouble...lol, he is re-working quotes as I type...or he is supposed to be. Went right to the manager and tattled like a little bitch! Ha! The punk hasn't returned a call since 2017, and i'm not exaggerating...Little shit didn't even apologize. Interesting to see if I get a call back or not. Manager will help if not. 


Laughing Grass said:


> I'll be keeping my winter tires on until the end of April.


I was eyeballing CRV's yesterday!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got my insurance agent in trouble...lol, he is re-working quotes as I type...or he is supposed to be. Went right to the manager and tattled like a little bitch! Ha! The punk hasn't returned a call since 2017, and i'm not exaggerating...Little shit didn't even apologize. Interesting to see if I get a call back or not. Manager will help if not.
> 
> I was eyeballing CRV's yesterday!!


have you settled on a colour yet? I really like the sonic grey.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> website blocked due to Trojan....lol




__
https://soundcloud.com/user-668771043%2Fcake-farts-remix


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got my insurance agent in trouble...lol, he is re-working quotes as I type...or he is supposed to be. Went right to the manager and tattled like a little bitch! Ha! The punk hasn't returned a call since 2017, and i'm not exaggerating...Little shit didn't even apologize. Interesting to see if I get a call back or not. Manager will help if not.
> 
> I was eyeballing CRV's yesterday!!


Clarity Touring here ;D
Crimson Pearl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Clarity Touring here ;D
> Crimson Pearl


everyone should have at least one red car in the garage


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

i did have one.......till i sold it......

the son of a gun was a beacon to the DPS.....every time i drove it......i'd get a ticket....so i sold it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> everyone should have at least one red car in the garage


I never EVER purchased a red car but I don't drive like I used to and they are very pretty. We'll see if I buy. My car is still newer and low miles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

I've had some fun red cars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i did have one.......till i sold it......
> 
> the son of a gun was a beacon to the DPS.....every time i drove it......i'd get a ticket....so i sold it.....


what kind car was it?

Our Volvo is fusion red and I absolutely love it. Especially on sunny days when the metal flake glitters.

Not my pic.





curious2garden said:


> I never EVER purchased a red car but I don't drive like I used to and they are very pretty. We'll see if I buy. My car is still newer and low miles.


Almost 60k Canadian for the touring trim.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what kind car was it?


04 Passat W8.....ran like a top, good power, nice steering, interior was grey......

only problem was....it was a magnet to the DPS.....its like everytime they saw that car.....lights were on......so i got ride of it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 04 Passat W8.....ran like a top, good power, nice steering, interior was grey......
> 
> only problem was....it was a magnet to the DPS.....its like everytime they saw that car.....lights were on......so i got ride of it...


should have given it to the missus. My Rogue was bright red and I never got pulled over.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> should have given it to the missus. My Rogue was bright red and I never got pulled over.


Pretty faces are allowed too much leeway as compared to us uglier mugs. My red 87 Shellby Charger"Joke" was a conversation with the boys in blue at least weekly. May have been my mullet. But think the car. Very few introductions after I killed it on dirt country roads. LOL. 

And here is a wake and eat after baking goodie. My brother just brought me 6 of the latest line of butter his company produces and packages. Everyone is on the money wagon it seems. Considering infusing with some pucks I have frozen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pretty faces are allowed too much leeway as compared to us uglier mugs. My red 87 Shellby Charger"Joke" was a conversation with the boys in blue at least weekly. May have been my mullet. But think the car. Very few introductions after I killed it on dirt country roads. LOL.
> 
> And here is a wake and eat after baking goodie. My brother just brought me 6 of the latest line of butter his company produces and packages. Everyone is on the money wagon it seems. Considering infusing with some pucks I have frozen.
> 
> View attachment 4840956


I rarely venture out of the slow lane... could be that too. 

Looks like they finally took the Native American off their packaging.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I rarely venture out of the slow lane... could be that too.
> 
> Looks like they finally took the Native American off their packaging.


Just on those packages. Still on normal and sweet versions. We have Aunt Jemmima on packages on shelves still. I get the ethnic implications. Yet would still trust a native or indigenous person or colored grandmother's cooking over the actual owners food.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you settled on a colour yet? I really like the sonic grey.
> 
> View attachment 4840865


I kind of like the white...My pickup is white also. And my current Honda is the steel metallic so I'm ready for a different color. 

I'm bummed that they only put navagation in the touring trim now...But I do have a good phone so I could probably get by on android auto.

I was test driving a few SUV's when covid hit, and the Hyundai Sante Fe I liked the best of what I drove....but I have not driven a Honda yet. I drove Subaru's, Cadillacs, Buicks, and more. I am way past due for a car...Never in my life have I kept the same car so long and I don't even love it.

It's great when you have a car you love.

Freakin' insurance agent never did call back...at least he's consistent. Very odd!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just on those packages. Still on normal and sweet versions. We have Aunt Jemmima on packages on shelves still. I get the ethnic implications. Yet would still trust a native or indigenous person or colored grandmother's cooking over the actual owners food.


Man you had to say "Aunt Jemmima". It's gonna be blueberry pancakes for dinner.  

I am feeling run down, and I barely smoked today. Cold front blowing in...Come on spring!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Man you had to say "Aunt Jemmima". It's gonna be blueberry pancakes for dinner.
> 
> I am feeling run down, and I barely smoked today. Cold front blowing in...Come on spring!!


We do breakfast once a week for dinner. Never all up in mornings. Add 1/4 cup of brown sugar,1 egg, 1/4 teaspoon vanilla and 50% milk to water in 2 cups mix. Add 1/2 Tsp lemon juice if adding blueberries. Semi home made rules when slacking in life.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

TOYOTA SUPRA 3.0 2021. If they produced an AWD model I'd collect some dark money. SUV's? Full frame, 3/4 ton, V-8, N/A aspirated on 44" mudders with a 4-6" phallus augmentation. My opinion. Buy a Subaru. Only SUV's towing others here besides our farm trucks and tractors. And it is station wagon. City folks. LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TOYOTA SUPRA 3.0 2021. If they produced an AWD model I'd collect some dark money. SUV's? Full frame, 3/4 ton, V-8, N/A aspirated on 44" mudders with a 4-6" phallus augmentation. My opinion. Buy a Subaru. Only SUV's towing others here besides our farm trucks and tractors. And it is station wagon. City folks. LOL.


I had a really nice Celica GTS 1984. I did a lot of sliding around corners. I loved her. I traded my '82 Trans Am for her, totally Kit (Knight Rider) LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had a really nice Celica GTS 1984. I did a lot of sliding around corners. I loved her. I traded my '82 Trans Am for her, totally Kit (Knight Rider) LOL


My absolute best friend had a Supra in the 700 horse range and a same year Celica as yours. My addiction to high rev auto abuse was the result. Try AWD talon, audi ,subaru, eclipse or GT3000 on the state forest gravel roads. Pure drift heaven and forgiving. Rally for broke ass working people. Great times.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My absolute best friend had a Supra in the 700 horse range and a same year Celica as yours. My addiction to high rev auto abuse was the result. Try AWD talon, audi ,subaru, eclipse or GT3000 on the state forest gravel roads. Pure drift heaven and forgiving. Rally for broke ass working people. Great times.


I just liked going fast. Whatever got me there


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TOYOTA SUPRA 3.0 2021. If they produced an AWD model I'd collect some dark money. SUV's? Full frame, 3/4 ton, V-8, N/A aspirated on 44" mudders with a 4-6" phallus augmentation. My opinion. Buy a Subaru. Only SUV's towing others here besides our farm trucks and tractors. And it is station wagon. City folks. LOL.


The Subarus were decent...I think I was thrown off as they were the first I drove with the stop/start feature, and I was like WTF??? Some cars you can't turn that feature off!


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

Our family car was a Honda civic for years, it would move pretty good and handled great. I had my motorcycles for an adrenalin rush when needed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had a really nice Celica GTS 1984. I did a lot of sliding around corners. I loved her. I traded my '82 Trans Am for her, totally Kit (Knight Rider) LOL


Had a '87 celica with a bunch of fun added.....was one of the red cars.....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Had a '87 celica with a bunch of fun added.....was one of the red cars.....


My baby was stealth blue and so quick. But my '89 Ford Probe GT OMG. I actually shelled her turbo LOL. Thankfully I had a pit crew (of 1), he's still bitching and moaning @raratt


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The Subarus were decent...I think I was thrown off as they were the first I drove with the stop/start feature, and I was like WTF??? Some cars you can't turn that feature off!


Had a '02 WRX bugeye.....not red but maybe one of the quickest cars I've owned. It was nuts! And got me in plenty trouble..,..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just liked going fast. Whatever got me there


Fast beat the hell out of me. And I'm still paying off the contract I must have signed after my living through a few things. I have access to an outlaw shifter kart and the track in summer with a few buddies from karting days of get stoned and be an Ernhardt. Sideways at 65-70 in a 90 3" from the ground quells the dragons. And funniest is my boy and brother won't drive one.. 

And have you ever been on a motorcycle at night, on an interstate (BFE), and had a view of maybe 100' as a cone? 162 MPH. STUPID.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Had a '02 WRX bugeye.....not red but maybe one of the quickest cars I've owned. It was nuts! And got me in plenty trouble..,..


Reminds me instead of the Clarity I was looking at this, hub talked me down


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The Subarus were decent...I think I was thrown off as they were the first I drove with the stop/start feature, and I was like WTF??? Some cars you can't turn that feature off!


If and if some ore. But my ignition would be a sequence of toggles. LOL.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I actually shelled her turbo LOL.


Not your fault, the waste gate must have failed...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not your fault, the waste gate must have failed...


It really was my fault but that's a f'n GREAT excuse I could have used you, my pit crew kind of sucked.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reminds me instead of the Clarity I was looking at this, hub talked me down
> View attachment 4841142


They widebody and look like the racers. I collected diecast import racers of them.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It really was my fault but that's a f'n GREAT excuse I could have used you, my pit crew kind of sucked.


I live on plausible deniability. It works sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I live on plausible deniability. It works sometimes.


I like you


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And have you ever been on a motorcycle at night, on an interstate (BFE), and had a view of maybe 100' as a cone? 162 MPH. STUPID.


Maybe.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not your fault, the waste gate must have failed...


I've listened to the pings of many blades going both ways. Never cracked a housing. Either way brings a lump in the throat.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe.....
> View attachment 4841144


Was the repair and repaint for a bar associate scamming salvage titles. Just plastic and finish. He did only buy cosmetically totaled. But I borrowed an insane FJ 1100. 87 or 88. I stay under pedal power after my still not understanding how I rode away. LOL. Be safe.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I live on plausible deniability. It works sometimes.


I applied, but guess what.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I applied, but guess what.


You were denied or deny the denial as you now have plausible deniability?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was the repair and repaint for a bar associate scamming salvage titles. Just plastic and finish. He did only buy cosmetically totaled. But I borrowed an insane FJ 1100. 87 or 88. I stay under pedal power after my still not understanding how I rode away. LOL. Be safe.


I don't have a bike for the road anymore. It was brief....I had a few, but it only was a few years I was into street.....I did use that helmet running on ice much more. I've had a few atv 250R's lowered and seriously studded for ice oval. Fast shit....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't have a bike for the road anymore. It was brief....I had a few, but it only was a few years I was into street.....I did use that helmet running on ice. I had a few atv 250R's lowered and seriously studded for ice oval. Fast shit....


Never again. The stories are priceless. 2 quads. 350 Honda four tracks. Just a brute to go where ever. And a Suzuki 250 racer. Blew that up in winter. And always wear the helmet. Considering daily use of late. And properly tighten. Had a couple full face ride ups air braking that impaired my vision.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Never again. The stories are priceless. 2 quads. 350 Honda four tracks. Just a brute to go where ever. And a Suzuki 250 racer. Blew that up in winter. And always wear the helmet. Considering daily use of late. And properly tighten. Had a couple full face ride ups air braking that impaired my vision.


I can hear the 500 quadzilla.....just remembering.


My best friend still has a nice Honda 250R atv. I'll someday buy it....well at least I'm first lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Was just informed that the wife is expecting banana blueberry muffins with cream cheese icing for a work snack. Guess I'll be beating bananas for a few, At least until they cream. I know she loves me by the way she always pushes me past my comfort zone. I hear the wardens keys. Gotta go.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Damn. Everyones cowers at the first inclination of our keepers?Or is it baking? I love both. And will have fresh munchies soon. Breaking my attempt at health. 

Who doesn't love this stuff. Basics and you can get the recipes. Not dark nanners cause the wife and bot love fake banana taffy flavor. Secret: 101 bananas single shot. Alcohol cooks off and increases fluffiness. And dust berries or fruit with powdered sugar, corn starch or flour. They don't sink to the bottom of your baked goods. These are going to trash my pan. LOL. Big muffin tops. And we'll be getting vindictive and making lemon frosting. LOL. Actually good contrast inflavors.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Alright. My mouse is having seizures. Kid opened and held the oven open while I was retrieving the heating pad. Then I find a cat fur ball next the couch. Never ends. But goodies shall proceed.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fast beat the hell out of me. And I'm still paying off the contract I must have signed after my living through a few things. I have access to an outlaw shifter kart and the track in summer with a few buddies from karting days of get stoned and be an Ernhardt. Sideways at 65-70 in a 90 3" from the ground quells the dragons. And funniest is my boy and brother won't drive one..
> 
> And have you ever been on a motorcycle at night, on an interstate (BFE), and had a view of maybe 100' as a cone? 162 MPH. STUPID.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Well my kid destroyed the light fluffy rise I'm so proud of. And complained the frosting was too lemony as he worked on the bowl in earnest. Went to see about storing. 3 gone already. I did well. Just waiting for my mutt to mosey into the living room. A bite or two for me. Rest to him... Sucks eating healthy at these moments.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

Morning Everyone.
Cold one in Novi today...windchill of -23C this afternoon...that is cold for here. Add the dampness in....arthritis says YIKES lol.
Stay warm.
And lifted...


Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning Everyone.
> Cold one in Novi today...windchill of -23C this afternoon...that is cold for here. Add the dampness in....arthritis says YIKES lol.
> Stay warm.
> And lifted...
> ...


Novi?? Sounds local to me. About normal here now. And I cry if my hands get cold. Bites. I love ice fishing and walking the dog in a winter wonderland devoid of humans. Clutch a large mug of something hot and enjoyable. Helps me. Best wishes for you on your ventures.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Novi?? Sounds local to me. About normal here now. And I cry if my hands get cold. Bites. I love ice fishing and walking the dog in a winter wonderland devoid of humans. Clutch a large mug of something hot and enjoyable. Helps me. Best wishes for you on your ventures.


Nova Scotia...and I had enough of ice and cold when I served in Manitoba for 17 years....gotta love winter ex when it's -40C...been there done that annnnnd got the medals lol.
Have a great day.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Novi?? Sounds local to me. About normal here now. And I cry if my hands get cold. Bites. I love ice fishing and walking the dog in a winter wonderland devoid of humans. Clutch a large mug of something hot and enjoyable. Helps me. Best wishes for you on your ventures.


P.S. All I did with time off was fish and hunt, including hard water fishing...some fun.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> P.S. All I did with time off was fish and hunt, including hard water fishing...some fun.
> Fred


 Cheesy injection to a conversation was my point. I knew not here. But we have a Novi, MI. USA. LOL. Same terms vastly different meanings. 

Just trying to be inviting. And "Hard Water" slays me. Can't wait t share with my fishing buddies.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> P.S. All I did with time off was fish and hunt, including hard water fishing...some fun.
> Fred


Southern California born and raised here and I had to sit and think for a moment what hard water fishing meant


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Played on or in ice of one form or another at least a third of my life. I had to grasp the concept in it's pure simplicity and brilliance. 

Reminds my the old government study concluding water freezes at 32 F. I'm searching. It is from the 40's but wow stuff. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

It is bitter cold here this morning, and even with the sun shining it's damned cold. I'm sooo glad i re-scheduled my garage door install! Next Tuesday it's supposed to be in the 50'sF, and that's my new install date!!

I need a kick of motivation...I have none. Need to get going on my income taxes here soon  I dread it more every year, but fortunately they get easier every year, as I have less and less income.

Todays biggy though....tracking down a slacker insurance agent! Who also works as a used car salesman...how fitting!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Morning.    

I hope everyone is having a good week. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Was about to call it 2 days. My good fortune, JOKE, reared it's ever comical head. My dog scratched on my back door to present a half consumed rabbit he obviously just caught. Time for the swim trunks and a bath for both of us. Cujo meets Carrie type mess. 

Choking down as much of this Northern Lights fattie as I can first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

my morning is going better than these guys. Perfectly clear out, how did they manage to do that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my morning is going better than these guys. Perfectly clear out, how did they manage to do that?


I'm going to have to check YouTube now for Canada's worst drivers it's a great show that one's got to be on there somewhere


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to have to check YouTube now for Canada's worst drivers it's a great show that one's got to be on there somewhere


You boob some driving tips in India. Pure insanity. 

And mutt is rolling in snow and turning pink now. I'm going to take a few more hits and let him do his thing. Nature is ugly in person.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I kind of like the white...My pickup is white also. And my current Honda is the steel metallic so I'm ready for a different color.
> 
> I'm bummed that they only put navagation in the touring trim now...But I do have a good phone so I could probably get by on android auto.
> 
> ...


Isn't the Sante Fe a seven passenger car? I really like the blind spot cameras in the dashboard that Hyundai is doing. IMO the infotainment system is the weakest link in the crv. Nothing has changed since 2017

2023 is going to be a full redesign, it kind of looks like a rav 4


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to have to check YouTube now for Canada's worst drivers it's a great show that one's got to be on there somewhere


Loved that show


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You boob some driving tips in India. Pure insanity.
> 
> And mutt is rolling in snow and turning pink now. I'm going to take a few more hits and let him do his thing. Nature is ugly in person.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Just being my curious self from a further point of view. Is entertainment not a distraction meant for the home and dangerous on the road? And from my frugal side I still why cars are considered status symbols. Tools in my world. And if you haven't master one? Why the shinier? All all allowed to go A to B at the same rate of speed and very people every truly four wheel drive. And no disputes. Just a chance to look at the logic of selling points of modern vehicles from a wana be minimalist.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

And with regrets I shall now wash my pink dog and wish all an enlightening if not rewarding day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Morning.

It was -10°f when I got up and easy 40 mph gusts.....


Power went out around 3am just came back about 30 minutes ago. LOL just after I made some tea and ramin noodles for breakfast on my camp stove. 

I better go put some more wood on the fire. And get to my morning burn


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> It was -10°f when I got up and easy 40 mph gusts.....
> View attachment 4841586
> ...


That's like here...ambient is -13...factor in the fakn Arctic gale howling outside, becomes -23 24 very quickly.
I swear, the wind is getting worse every damn year.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just being my curious self from a further point of view. Is entertainment not a distraction meant for the home and dangerous on the road? And from my frugal side I still why cars are considered status symbols. Tools in my world. And if you haven't master one? Why the shinier? All all allowed to go A to B at the same rate of speed and very people every truly four wheel drive. And no disputes. Just a chance to look at the logic of selling points of modern vehicles from a wana be minimalist.


I don't find it a distraction, it's not like you can watch movies and a bunch of the features are disabled once the car is in gear. Turn by turn navigation shows up on the dashboard as well as the infotainment system so you don't have look down to use it. I don't look at it as a status symbol, I mean a crv isn't really much to look at compared to shiny new mercedes. This was the first new car I've owned. All previous cars were hand me downs that were beat to death long before I started driving them.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It is bitter cold here this morning, and even with the sun shining it's damned cold. I'm sooo glad i re-scheduled my garage door install! Next Tuesday it's supposed to be in the 50'sF, and that's my new install date!!
> 
> I need a kick of motivation...I have none. Need to get going on my income taxes here soon  I dread it more every year, but fortunately they get easier every year, as I have less and less income.
> 
> Todays biggy though....tracking down a slacker insurance agent! Who also works as a used car salesman...how fitting!


That was brilliant rescheduling!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was about to call it 2 days. My good fortune, JOKE, reared it's ever comical head. My dog scratched on my back door to present a half consumed rabbit he obviously just caught. Time for the swim trunks and a bath for both of us. Cujo meets Carrie type mess.
> 
> Choking down as much of this Northern Lights fattie as I can first. View attachment 4841554


@cannabineer he's living Paulie's dream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> It was -10°f when I got up and easy 40 mph gusts.....
> View attachment 4841586
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

@DarkWeb told ya


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb told ya
> 
> View attachment 4841615


Next Thursday.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Next Thursday.......


 Above seasonal... I'm getting my shorts out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Above seasonal... I'm getting my shorts out.
> 
> View attachment 4841617


I dare you


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't find it a distraction, it's not like you can watch movies and a bunch of the features are disabled once the car is in gear. Turn by turn navigation shows up on the dashboard as well as the infotainment system so you don't have look down to use it. I don't look at it as a status symbol, I mean a crv isn't really much to look at compared to shiny new mercedes. This was the first new car I've owned. All previous cars were hand me downs that were beat to death long before I started driving them.


Yeah that's why I keep an unlimited wireless plan on my iPad because I can't listen to movies while I drive via my car's electronics, it's a shame. Getting stuck in LA bumper to bumper traffic listening to old 1930's movies keeps me from losing my mind, or at least whatever is left of it.

I'm vacillating on buying a very expensive (to me) car I simply want instead of need. I've had the ability to work on cars and my husband has the skill and equipment to work on these newer cars. But realistically these cars are engineered and priced to cost a certain amount to own over their life. You can pay it up front or you can pay it when you replace an engine, but you will pay it. 

I want to spend less of my free time working on cars. I don't find it as enjoyable anymore, especially these new ones. So I'm thinking from here on out I'm going to upgrade every time my car's warranty period ends. The dealership can sell it for a nice price since we are gentle on our cars and I don't have to worry about what that sound means. 

However my Probe is currently in restoration mode but I enjoy working on her. The newer cars are more akin to Bic lighters as we move to non-ownership of vehicles and instead just order one to drive over and pick us up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2021)

Morning everyone......

it's a nice 50F and sunny today...expected high 66F and sunny......woohooo.....by the weekend i should be in shorts....

Coffee is fresh and ready to go......

now for taco's.....little breakfast goes a long way....


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......
> 
> it's a nice 50F and sunny today...expected high 66F and sunny......woohooo.....by the weekend i should be in shorts....
> 
> ...


Good morning to you...glad things are looking up.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

Frig.....
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning to you...glad things are looking up.
> Fred


thanks.....our spring is coming in.....from looking a little further into the weather outlook......almost fishing time.....<fingers crossed>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4841658
> Frig.....
> Fred


Ouch goosebumps and a good morning Fred


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 2, 2021)

I’m back in the frozen tundra... now I know why people move south permanently. Every old injury I have in my body hurts. And I haven’t lived a very safe life. By my rough calculations it was about 70+ degrees colder last night when I got home than on Saturday afternoon when I left. It is nice to be back in a rec state tho plus I have really good well water. That Fl tap water.... it’s not as bad as india I’ll give it that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks.....our spring is coming in.....from looking a little further into the weather outlook......almost fishing time.....<fingers crossed>


Hell yeah on the fishing good morning BudmanTX we are starting to melt here


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hell yeah on the fishing good morning BudmanTX we are starting to melt here


nice......mornin to you too....


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Above seasonal... I'm getting my shorts out.
> 
> View attachment 4841617


Picks or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

Thinking about dessert


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice......mornin to you too....


Have you ever fish for gar down there


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you ever fish for gar down there


naw not really, i've caught some small ones in the Rockport area, but not the big ones, most of those stay near the brazos river and houston area....i've seen pictures of big ones in those areas....

i like sport fishing saltwater, flounder, red fish, trout, sting ray, snapper, hard heads if i'm desperate......the wife likes fishing too....she also likes to go after fresh crab...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she also likes to go after fresh crab...


Spent a lot of time at the Port Aransas jetty with a chicken neck as a kid.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you ever fish for gar down there


I hooked a big one in Ms, but I was fishing from a bridge and it was too heavy to reel up. I would have had to walk it to the end of the bridge and get down to the water to land it. Wasn't worth the effort to me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw not really, i've caught some small ones in the Rockport area, but not the big ones, most of those stay near the brazos river and houston area....i've seen pictures of big ones in those areas....
> 
> i like sport fishing saltwater, flounder, red fish, trout, sting ray, snapper, hard heads if i'm desperate......the wife likes fishing too....she also likes to go after fresh crab...


That makes sense it was down in Vidor well outside of Vidor for I caught one in a little well maybe 10 foot wide Canal down there craziest thing I've ever seen come up water


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That makes sense it was down in Vidor well outside of Vidor for I caught one in a little well maybe 10 foot wide Canal down there craziest thing I've ever seen come up water


Yep and then the sweet little old lady came up so if I wasn't going to keep it she would make some gar bars out of it and make sure I got some yeah I'm not sure about them Dar bars ha ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Spent a lot of time at the Port Aransas jetty with a chicken neck as a kid.


and we still do it the same way too......wait bout 5min maybe 10....once you catch them...measure them make sure they are big enough between your pinky finger and you thumb and you good to go......throw back the females....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't the Sante Fe a seven passenger car? I really like the blind spot cameras in the dashboard that Hyundai is doing. IMO the infotainment system is the weakest link in the crv. Nothing has changed since 2017
> 
> 2023 is going to be a full redesign, it kind of looks like a rav 4
> 
> View attachment 4841571


I don't think so, but I may have my models mixed up. In fact even on the lot with my buddy we couldn't remember if I drove a sante fe or the Tucson...and he was with me. I said Tuscon, he said Sante Fe...   D O P E ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that's why I keep an unlimited wireless plan on my iPad because I can't listen to movies while I drive via my car's electronics, it's a shame. Getting stuck in LA bumper to bumper traffic listening to old 1930's movies keeps me from losing my mind, or at least whatever is left of it.
> 
> I'm vacillating on buying a very expensive (to me) car I simply want instead of need. I've had the ability to work on cars and my husband has the skill and equipment to work on these newer cars. But realistically these cars are engineered and priced to cost a certain amount to own over their life. You can pay it up front or you can pay it when you replace an engine, but you will pay it.
> 
> ...


Fixes cars, does plumbing and home repairs... if you weren't married  With a name like "Probe" you have to get that car back on the road!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't think so, but I may have my models mixed up. In fact even on the lot with my buddy we couldn't remember if I drove a sante fe or the Tucson...and he was with me. I said Tuscon, he said Sante Fe...   D O P E ...


Tucson is the smaller five passenger suv like the CRV. I was on the fence between the CRV and the Tucson until I looked at fuel economy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a picture of me in shorts in this thread.


You mean it already happened? I'm not seeing goosebumps.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fixes cars, does plumbing and home repairs... if you weren't married  With a name like "Probe" you have to get that car back on the road!


Get in line, right behind me.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

All of a sudden, when I try to "like" LG's posts I get this 

Oops! We ran into some problems.
The requested post could not be found.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tucson is the smaller five passenger suv like the CRV. I was on the fence between the CRV and the Tucson until I looked at fuel economy.


Yeah I think it was the Tucson I drove...and liked it quite a lot. They paid me $50 to drive it too, lol. And Subaru too!! Thank you both!!

I'm just looking at a EX model in the Honda CRV...They have a decent lease deal that would work well, and I'm just looking for a daily driver really, which it would fill those shoes nicely. And I can get a few bikes in the back, another plus. It's rated as one of the best values. 

I really look at cars like tools any more myself, and I don't enjoy working on them any more...I do, but I can't with my back. I haven't even washed my Accord since Fall, and it looks it!! But I still like a nice car and I want the options, for my comfort, and safety!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> All of a sudden, when I try to "like" LG's posts I get this
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> The requested post could not be found.


curating my posts... nothing to see here 



manfredo said:


> Yeah I think it was the Tucson I drove...and liked it quite a lot. They paid me $50 to drive it too, lol. And Subaru too!! Thank you both!!
> 
> I'm just looking at a EX model in the Honda CRV...They have a decent lease deal that would work well, and I'm just looking for a daily driver really, which it would fill those shoes nicely. And I can get a few bikes in the back, another plus. It's rated as one of the best values.
> 
> I really look at cars like tools any more myself, and I don't enjoy working on them any more...I do, but I can't with my back. I haven't even washed my Accord since Fall, and it looks it!! But I still like a nice car and I want the options, for my comfort, and safety!!


Well there's a paying gig I never considered! The EX is only one step below touring, has all the safety features and you can get the sonic grey  Is it even possible to work on modern cars without spending thousands on special computers?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> curating my posts... nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's a paying gig I never considered! The EX is only one step below touring, has all the safety features and you can get the sonic grey  Is it even possible to work on modern cars without spending thousands on special computers?


But do you really want a car called CR-V EX?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> But do you really want a car called CR-V EX?


Now I do!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now I do!


Imagine it parked next to a Probe. That’s auto-erotic right there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

LOL Good one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine it parked next to a Probe. That’s auto-erotic right there.


You win the internet today.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you ever fish for gar down there


Loved fighting gar down in Tennessee tva floodlands... was bunch of buried silos and bridges and what not, big spotted possibly alligator coming up from the Mississippi. I once pulled a 4 foot 50 Lb blue catfish off a trap line there too. Mostly lookin for large mouth down there. But the gars were fun though scary to try and unhook, usually they could just shake em if you got em close cuz they’re all teeth.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yep and then the sweet little old lady came up so if I wasn't going to keep it she would make some gar bars out of it and make sure I got some yeah I'm not sure about them Dar bars ha ha ha


Amazing


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch goosebumps and a good morning Fred


Sorry Jeff...been busy gardening...still the same conditions...very shitty .
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Amazing


I’d order a couple in a gar bar


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine it parked next to a Probe. That’s auto-erotic right there.


Nicely done ... I think thats how transformers make babies


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Nicely done ... I think thats how transformers make babies


I have never figured out how Transformers deal with mid-model changes. I mean it has to
be a big deal in a bimodal cyborg’s day-to-day.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have never figured out how Transformers deal with mid-model changes. I mean it has to
> be a big deal in a bimodal cyborg’s day-to-day.


struggle is real I know quite a few single parent cyborg autobots


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’d order a couple in a gar bar


There’s a marketing firm somewhere in Louisiana missing out right now


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have never figured out how Transformers deal with mid-model changes. I mean it has to
> be a big deal in a bimodal cyborg’s day-to-day.


Molecular adaptive duct tape.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

Good morning...I just had to ask google if it is Wednesday...Yep, I guess so!! Happy hump day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

I just discovered out you can copy/paste images on here without saving and uploading


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

I have been sleeping sooo much the past 3 days, and my pain levels have been up...thinking I'm sick! But feeling a little better today. So far anyways!!

Going to continue with the tax prep today....Once I get going and i can do it all in a day....Pretty sure I have ADHD these days


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Supposed to warm up to maybe 40° today and sun! Little snow last night. It'd be nice to go out on the snowshoes later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been sleeping sooo much the past 3 days, and my pain levels have been up...thinking I'm sick! But feeling a little better today. So far anyways!!
> 
> Going to continue with the tax prep today....Once I get going and i can do it all in a day....Pretty sure I have ADHD these days


We're just gonna pretend taxes aren't a thing this year, hoping that there's some forgiveness for those who got CERB benefits down the road. 
Sorry your pain levels are up, have you got your vaccination yet?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2021)

Morning.....thanks god it's Hump day......hope everyone is gonna get they're hump on today...

well woke up this morning to a crisp 40F with a light wind......high today 70F....wooohooo...

Fresh pot of coffee is made and ready...btw..

now time for some bean/cheese taco's.....had to go rather inexpensive today....


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 3, 2021)

smoked a bowl of cookies and ate some toast with cannabutter

Happy hump day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

That must be why I slept in could not see the bottom last night ha ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That must be why I slept in View attachment 4842670could not see the bottom last night ha ha ha


and i thought i was bad with my 9th gen......sheesh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i thought i was bad with my 9th gen......sheesh


So what are you trying to say I smoke a lot and the survey says ding ding ding ding we have a winner ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what are you trying to say I smoke a lot and the survey says ding ding ding ding we have a winner ha ha ha


Sorry about that smart ass self wanted to pop off with something couldn't help it old man one finger poking at a tablet hey sadly lacking in the skills to start any shit is going to shut up now ha ha ha got to run but you take care and smoke some more for me please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

The bakery had pistachio cannolis today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

what ever happened to @Mohican and @too larry never see them around anymore.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're just gonna pretend taxes aren't a thing this year, hoping that there's some forgiveness for those who got CERB benefits down the road.
> Sorry your pain levels are up, have you got your vaccination yet?


I might actually get a return...which is rare...but only because I over paid my quarterly pre-payments, so it's not really a refund.

No vaccination yet...I'm 59 so a while more. I was actually thinking it might be covid making me feel crappy... But probably just the winter doldrums.

I did get my buildings re-insured, and perhaps got an agent scolded if not fired!! Unbelievable he couldn't call me, and I'm not a mean grumpy customer...so no reason for no return calls. Well I'm sure there is a reason...probably he's on drugs!!  Or worse!


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what ever happened to @Mohican and @too larry never see them around anymore.







__





How Does Your Garden Grow??????


In the fall I scope the new building areas. The landscapers fill the bins with plastic pots. Easy to collect



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good he's still here... just hates us


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I might actually get a return...which is rare...but only because I over paid my quarterly pre-payments, so it's not really a refund.
> 
> No vaccination yet...I'm 59 so a while more. I was actually thinking it might be covid making me feel crappy... But probably just the winter doldrums.
> 
> I did get my buildings re-insured, and perhaps got an agent scolded if not fired!! Unbelievable he couldn't call me, and I'm not a mean grumpy customer...so no reason for no return calls. Well I'm sure there is a reason...probably he's on drugs!!  Or worse!


You have really serious penalties for not paying your taxes like jail right? I'd be on top of that too. Here it's just crippling penalties and interest rates until it's paid off. Bankruptcy doesn't wipe out tax debt or student loans either. What kind of crap is that?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have really serious penalties for not paying your taxes like jail right? I'd be on top of that too. Here it's just crippling penalties and interest rates until it's paid off. Bankruptcy doesn't wipe out tax debt or student loans either. What kind of crap is that?


Yes you don't want to f*** with the IRS...They are bad asses!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes you don't want to f*** with the IRS...They are bad asses!!


i completely agree. And i've seen it first hand what they can do......not to me, but to another counter part i know.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes you don't want to f*** with the IRS...They are bad asses!!


The idea that you can be sent to jail for not paying a debt seems crazy to me. We were on the emergency benefits for 22 weeks in 2020. It's a taxable benefit and they didn't take taxes off before depositing it into your account. I calculated that we owe $2,200 for that alone, can't get blood from a stone lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The idea that you can be sent to jail for not paying a debt seems crazy to me. We were on the emergency benefits for 22 weeks in 2020. It's a taxable benefit and they didn't take taxes off before depositing it into your account. I calculated that we owe $2,200 for that alone, can't get blood from a stone lol.


jail yes...but first get this......they can come in a lock down anything you own...basically lose you house, buisness, cars, and any money you have in the bank...till you pay what is owed....and if you can't.....they'll sell it off to the highest bidder in a heart beat....if it's really bad...yeah jail in on the table.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The idea that you can be sent to jail for not paying a debt seems crazy to me. We were on the emergency benefits for 22 weeks in 2020. It's a taxable benefit and they didn't take taxes off before depositing it into your account. I calculated that we owe $2,200 for that alone, can't get blood from a stone lol.


If you are a deadbeat parent and don't pay child support, they will lock you up for that as well here. My dad spent weekends in jail for much of my childhood, mostly because of his other children. Sad!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> jail yes...but first get this......they can come in a lock down anything you own...basically lose you house, buisness, cars, and any money you have in the bank...till you pay what is owed....and if you can't.....they'll sell it off to the highest bidder in a heart beat....if it's really bad...yeah jail in on the table.


Here too.  





__





Personal income tax debt collection - Canada.ca







www.canada.ca





I didn't know that. Maybe it's better to file than ignore it. 



manfredo said:


> If you are a deadbeat parent and don't pay child support, they will lock you up for that as well here. My dad spent weekends in jail for much of my childhood, mostly because of his other children. Sad!!


Here they won't let them renew their drivers license and they put them on a government website shaming them. 



https://www.ontario.ca/page/missing-child-and-spousal-support-payors


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw @Mohican posting in the grow forums today. He must hate us too. I'm pretty sure it's something you said.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw @Mohican posting in the grow forums today. He must hate us too. I'm pretty sure it's something you said.


I can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Morning. It's snowing. @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. It's snowing. @Laughing Grass


Nothing downtown. It's sunny out. 





__





LIVE NOW! CN Tower Cam


Experience views of Toronto from a unique vantage point with these live HD streaming webcams. Located on top of the CN Tower, this Canadian icon is a must-stop spot for locals and visitors alike.




www.earthcam.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing downtown. It's sunny out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It smelled like rain here this morning. I think that's the closest we'll get.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2021)

Morning. I feel absent lately. Been a little busy. My boss approached me the other day, said he wants to make me a supervisor. GM asked me yesterday if I can interview new candidates for the buyer position that just opened up. Blah blah blah. 

I typically save my songs for Friday. I feel rebel, so rebel 






Have a wonderful day all! Play nice! 
Yeah right. 

  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. I feel absent lately. Been a little busy. My boss approached me the other day, said he wants to make me a supervisor. GM asked me yesterday if I can interview new candidates for the buyer position that just opened up. Blah blah blah.
> 
> I typically save my songs for Friday. I feel rebel, so rebel
> 
> ...


Will it cut into your smoke time?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. I feel absent lately. Been a little busy. My boss approached me the other day, said he wants to make me a supervisor. GM asked me yesterday if I can interview new candidates for the buyer position that just opened up. Blah blah blah.
> 
> I typically save my songs for Friday. I feel rebel, so rebel
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It smelled like rain here this morning. I think that's the closest we'll get.


Gotta switch over to @DarkWeb 's weatherman. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. I feel absent lately. Been a little busy. My boss approached me the other day, said he wants to make me a supervisor. GM asked me yesterday if I can interview new candidates for the buyer position that just opened up. Blah blah blah.
> 
> I typically save my songs for Friday. I feel rebel, so rebel
> 
> ...


Ask the interviewees these questions. 









16 Google interview questions that were so tough the company eventually banned them


Future Googlers should be thrilled they don't have to answer these interview questions anymore.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Did you see Dolly getting her covid vaccine yesterday? Love her, she's so adorable!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta switch over to @DarkWeb 's weatherman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm my weatherman! 

Wait till next Thursday......looks like it is going to be a shit show!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm my weatherman!
> 
> Wait till next Thursday......looks like it is going to be a shit show!


Oh... I'd fire that guy. 

Gonna be beautiful here next Thursday, might even go to the beach.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2021)

We had a couple flurries this morning, and I got woke up by the propane delivery truck...Glad he made it up the driveway. Next week is looking like April temps....Psyched!!

I have been talking to someone at Alibaba, about buying some extraction equipment. Not sure it's worth it with shipping costs.

Busy day today...better get my butt in gear. Deliveries, groceries, maybe a lunch at my favorite pizzeria for lunch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh... I'd fire that guy.
> 
> Gonna be beautiful here next Thursday, might even go to the beach.
> 
> View attachment 4843480


Only a 3% chance of snow today  

My next Thursday....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only a 3% chance of snow today
> 
> My next Thursday....
> View attachment 4843483


4.5mm is barely a dusting. How late into the season can you ski?


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We had a couple flurries this morning, and I got woke up by the propane delivery truck...Glad he made it up the driveway. Next week is looking like April temps....Psyched!!
> 
> I have been talking to someone at Alibaba, about buying some extraction equipment. Not sure it's worth it with shipping costs.
> 
> Busy day today...better get my butt in gear. Deliveries, groceries, maybe a lunch at my favorite pizzeria for lunch.


I just bought this....

Hoping it's an improvement over this....

FF


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 4.5mm is barely a dusting. How late into the season can you ski?


That's gonna be rain if it was cold enough a 10:1 ratio it'd be a few inches. Depending on the season I've skied in June......but that's when it's sunny and 70° at the house and you gotta drive to get it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 4.5mm is barely a dusting. How late into the season can you ski?


Can also hike-in here.








Tuckerman Ravine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

Morning all


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2021)

Morning everyone.....well at least i hope everyone is having a good morning....

44F this morning, and the south gulf breeze started up....which is nice to feel....77F today for a high...

Coffee is up.....fresh pot...

had to go cheap on the taco's today......bean and cheese it is......i did get the good hot sauce though....outa feel that later....eek...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....well at least i hope everyone is having a good morning....
> 
> 44F this morning, and the south gulf breeze started up....which is nice to feel....77F today for a high...
> 
> ...


Bean and cheese? High roller!

Poor tacos here means potato tacos. Which are still awesome, cause they’re tacos!


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 4, 2021)

I love Sour Diesel in the morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Bean and cheese? High roller!
> 
> Poor tacos here means potato tacos. Which are still awesome, cause they’re tacos!


yeah i splurged....lol....plus at a $1.99 for two....can't go wrong....

i usually get barbacoa with celantro and onion or a fagita

just wanted something quick before i hit the shop and get things started for the day....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2021)

little spicy on the hot sauce..........


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I just bought this....
> View attachment 4843503
> Hoping it's an improvement over this....
> View attachment 4843504
> FF


It will go nicely with this...mail came!

Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can also hike-in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it nice in the summer? I couldn't see myself on a glacier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it nice in the summer? I couldn't see myself on a glacier.


Summer is even better! Mtb is actually what originally brought me here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2021)

hmmm from what it looks like.......Iceland may have one of it's volcano's go up soon........they're getting quake swarms....









17,000 earthquakes hit Iceland in the past week. An eruption could be imminent


Even for a volcanic island accustomed to the occasional tremor, this has been an unusual week for Iceland. According to the Icelandic Meteorological Office, around 17,000 earthquakes have hit the southwestern region of Reykjanes over the past week.




www.cnn.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2021)

* Break out the flip flops!! *


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> * Break out the flip flops!! *
> View attachment 4843673


you have almost the same weather as we do.



DarkWeb said:


> Summer is even better! Mtb is actually what originally brought me here.


now you're talking!


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2021)

The recent warm weather has the plants popping, too bad it isn't going to last. Rosemary is blooming, daffodils will open soon, roses are leafing out, along with the raspberries.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmm from what it looks like.......Iceland may have one of it's volcano's go up soon........they're getting quake swarms....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was in a 5.1 earthquake in Plattsburgh New York probably 20 years ago... get this.... it was on 4/20 (2001 or 02). Strange thing to wake up to all the stuff falling off the walls and the roads looked like waves it was amazing but anything bigger would be scary as +*%##


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2021)

Well, we do need all the rain we can get.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

Does anyone have $450K USD that I could borrow?









This private island with a cottage for sale in Ontario costs less than most Toronto homes


A private island is for sale within Echo Bay, Ontario and Toronto residents may be shocked to learn that it costs significantly less than most home...




www.blogto.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does anyone have $450K USD that I could borrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't get anybody to shovel your snow.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> The recent warm weather has the plants popping, too bad it isn't going to last. Rosemary is blooming, daffodils will open soon, roses are leafing out, along with the raspberries.View attachment 4843728View attachment 4843729View attachment 4843730View attachment 4843731


My garden is almost ready....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can't get anybody to shovel your snow.....


so I need to borrow $500K then


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

I might be able to


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so I need to borrow $500K then


Utilities and transportation cost are a factor too.

Ever considered a Sugar momma?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2021)

Growing up I had a friend whos dad lived on an island in the Susquehanna river, with his "maid", and we use to go over there often...It was the coolest place!! There was a beautiful brand new house, with a glass enclosed inground pool, and a barn with livestock. A cable car got you there. ...or a boat in nice weather. They even had heavy equipment over there...backhoes and dumptrucks they drove over on the ice!

I just did a little research and it seems it has been destroyed by flooding  I knew the father died several years ago, and my friend committed suicide at like age 20...Lots of memories!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Utilities and transportation cost are a factor too.
> 
> Ever considered a Sugar momma?


did you guys just come here to rain on my parade?


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so I need to borrow $500K then


Or better yet, find one that's on the good side of the country.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

GrowdoBaggins said:


> Or better yet, find one that's on the good side of the country.


who let the west coaster in?


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> who let the west coaster in?


Lol, BC bud bayyybayyy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing grass on her private a little Island


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so I need to borrow $500K then


add another zero to that and we could invest into that island i found near Brazil....hehe


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 4, 2021)

GrowdoBaggins said:


> Lol, BC bud bayyybayyy.


Hastings was an interesting place


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2021)

Morning all!
Big plans for today, but not at 3 am come on sunshine!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Happy Friday 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is it Friday?


Morning.....you working for the weekend brother? @shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

I know @Laughing Grass is snooping around.....really been missing @mysunnyboy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Laughing grass on her private a little IslandView attachment 4843860


I don't know... with the red hair, that looks like someone else.



BudmanTX said:


> add another zero to that and we could invest into that island i found near Brazil....hehe


lol pocket change.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But is it Friday?
> View attachment 4844358
> 
> Morning.....you working for the weekend brother? @shrxhky420


It's definitely on the horizon. I'm gonna hit the puter in a bit. Man, busted 15 hrs yesterday. Looks like more of the same today. I'll work Saturday too, it's becoming my catch up day .

I'm really eager to get my cabinets up. I was about to hang the the first cabinet, the other day, when mamashark stopped me. We need crown molding! 
Fack. Ok. 
I think we're going to use the same molding we used in the bathroom. Might use it around the entire house. 
Anyway... FIRE in Da Bowl! 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know @Laughing Grass is snooping around.....really been missing @mysunnyboy
> View attachment 4844365


She's good, hit her up I'm sure she'd love hearing from you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> add another zero to that and we could invest into that island i found near Brazil....hehe


I have the zero, I can pitch in. 




Oh wait look what I got... I'm rich bitch 


SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's definitely on the horizon. I'm gonna hit the puter in a bit. Man, busted 15 hrs yesterday. Looks like more of the same today. I'll work Saturday too, it's becoming my catch up day .
> 
> I'm really eager to get my cabinets up. I was about to hang the the first cabinet, the other day, when mamashark stopped me. We need crown molding!
> Fack. Ok.
> ...


I hope you're not on salary.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have the zero, I can pitch in.
> 
> View attachment 4844367
> 
> ...


I got a shiny looney I can pitch in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

@DarkWeb spring starts Monday.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's definitely on the horizon. I'm gonna hit the puter in a bit. Man, busted 15 hrs yesterday. Looks like more of the same today. I'll work Saturday too, it's becoming my catch up day .
> 
> I'm really eager to get my cabinets up. I was about to hang the the first cabinet, the other day, when mamashark stopped me. We need crown molding!
> Fack. Ok.
> ...


I was gonna say, crown molding can be "fun", but you've already done it so you know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's good, hit her up I'm sure she'd love hearing from you.


I talk with her often. Just miss here here @mysunnyboy



Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb spring starts Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4844369


Spring can start if it wants.......it still snows in the spring


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know... with the red hair, that looks like someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> lol pocket change.


Just figured that at sometime that you have or will go red it is a ladies right to change her mind I thought


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 5, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again hopefully you all have a GREAT weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just figured that at sometime that you have or will go red it is a ladies right to change her mind I thought


I've never done red, I was dirty blonde for most of my late teens.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was gonna say, crown molding can be "fun", but you've already done it so you know.


Actually I do like to stand back and admire my work, well, only if I actually do a good job. Lol. I like making the cuts.
I redid the master bathroom a while back. I had to do like a step cut on a tile... picture would be better, 
Lol. I was and obviously still am, proud of the cut. Lol.
Here's a pic of the shower; no one is in it, sorry.


Oh, I replaced the window. That was scary. I did that pretty darn good too!

Here this pic shows a little of the tile I put in


All that because you said crown molding is fun. 

Oh, I added a shelf too. Picture later. Weed, coffee, and work now.
Have a good day all, miss you guys 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

Friday breakfast of champions


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Friday breakfast of championsView attachment 4844420


How small is that coffee cup ha ha ha


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually I do like to stand back and admire my work, well, only if I actually do a good job. Lol. I like making the cuts.
> I redid the master bathroom a while back. I had to do like a step cut on a tile... picture would be better, View attachment 4844411
> Lol. I was and obviously still am, proud of the cut. Lol.
> Here's a pic of the shower; no one is in it, sorry.
> ...


Beautiful job!!

Friends just decided to re-do their tiled bath. It was beautiful old 1950's yellow tile. They had no idea what they were getting into. They did manage to gut the room themselves, then called in a pro, who is charging them $6,000 PLUS materials to put it back together...and from what I hear, 10k is about average for a bathroom remodel these days.

These same friends decided to do crown moulding in their living room of their stately old home last year...Big wide custom crown moulding they bought from a builders store. It did NOT end well for them, nor me, who spent the day there saving them by installing it. I hate crown moulding...well hate installing it!! Beautiful once up!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is have a great one so far.....

60F this morning with grey skies........from the weather i saw, this is gonna push out with a dry front and a north wind is coming down, not to worry it will be 80F today.....tomorrow they're gonna be a slight drop but not to much in the temp

Coffee is fresh and ready to go......

went this morning i was gonna get my cheap taco's......got a nice gift.....puffy taco's with the fixings.....woohooo......asked her why, and she said you stuck with us during the cold snap so we decided to give ya a gift for a early lunch....enjoy...woohoo and i even got the good hot sauce.....

this weekends plans....tranfer the tomato plants, redo a palm......and i've got 3 mystery beans stashed and soaking so i hope i get the tap roots and get them planted and going......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope everyone is have a great one so far.....
> 
> 60F this morning with grey skies........from the weather i saw, this is gonna push out with a dry front and a north wind is coming down, not to worry it will be 80F today.....tomorrow they're gonna be a slight drop but not to much in the temp
> 
> ...


You have tacos almost every day. I wanna be you when I grow up!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have tacos almost every day. I wanna be you when I grow up!


Me too...no place around here to get really good taco's...not close anyways. I use to make them for breakfast all the time but been on a bacon and eggs over easy kick lately...But that's a great idea for the grocery list!!

I use to love the taco trucks when I visited Tucson....but I did get food poisoning once, and what a story it turned into...epic!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have tacos almost every day. I wanna be you when I grow up!


gotta love south texas sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too...no place around here to get really good taco's...not close anyways. I use to make them for breakfast all the time but been on a bacon and eggs over easy kick lately...But that's a great idea for the grocery list!!
> 
> I use to love the taco trucks when I visited Tucson....but I did get food poisoning once, and what a story it turned into...epic!!


Bummer, no taco bell j/k. I'm lucky that way, I live near seven lives at kensington market. Best sea bass tacos I've ever had... I can eat two then I need a nap for a few hours. 

Not my pic

 



BudmanTX said:


> gotta love south texas sometimes


Padre Island is on my bucket list, we'll have to meet up for tacos some day


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, no taco bell j/k. I'm lucky that way, I live near seven lives at kensington market. Best sea bass tacos I've ever had... I can eat two then I need a nap for a few hours.
> 
> Not my pic
> 
> ...


Oh we do have a few Taco Bells, and I've eaten my share of those.  We do have a couple newer Mexican places I'll have to try once covid winds down. We use to have a great one that had 1/2 price margaritas on thursday nights....Trouble there I'll tell ya, lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh we do have a few Taco Bells, and I've eaten my share of those.  We do have a couple newer Mexican places I'll have to try once covid winds down. We use to have a great one that had 1/2 price margaritas on thursday nights....Trouble there I'll tell ya, lol.


The only thing i like from Taco Bell...is the crunchie Taco's they make......the rest is skeptical......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Padre Island is on my bucket list, we'll have to meet up for tacos some day


come on down.....when this crap goes away hit SA..... come down in April cause of Fiesta cause it last the whole month and i know a place that makes a 32oz margaritas.....and you only need 1...trust me...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> come on down.....when this crap goes away hit SA..... come down in April cause of Fiesta cause it last the whole month and i know a place that makes a 32oz margaritas.....and you only need 1...trust me...


Sounds like a challange @Laughing Grass


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Sounds like a challange @Laughing Grass


oh with that margarita...it is a challenge and the challenge is simply standing up...lol..

been there done that...almost fell into the river....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

Nothing beats a frozen margarita on a hot day....except maybe a frozen margarita on a hot night!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> come on down.....when this crap goes away hit SA..... come down in April cause of Fiesta cause it last the whole month and i know a place that makes a 32oz margaritas.....and you only need 1...trust me...


I'm in! We had 24oz margaritas in Cancun and I thought that was big!





Grandpapy said:


> Sounds like a challange @Laughing Grass


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nothing beats a frozen margarita on a hot day....except maybe a frozen margarita on a hot night!!


or a margarita on the beach when the sun is coming down......just laying in a beach chair, fishing lines out, and a cold margarita....now that's heaven....and don't forget


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in! We had 24oz margaritas in Cancun and I thought that was big!
> 
> View attachment 4844584


more like


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> or a margarita on the beach when the sun is coming down......just laying in a beach chair, fishing lines out, and a cold margarita....now that's heaven....and don't forget


They're also good for spring skiing.......it's a Marcharita


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They're also good for spring skiing.......it's a Marcharita


i will have to agree with ya there......might have to come your way.....and we'll sit in the snow and have some....and


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i will have to agree with ya there......might have to come your way.....and we'll sit in the snow and have some....and


It's great propping up at a good spot to watch some amateur yard sales while working on the goggle tan.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in! We had 24oz margaritas in Cancun and I thought that was big!
> 
> View attachment 4844584


LOL wow the profile pic is real. Brave. Crazy but brave.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> LOL wow the profile pic is real. Brave. Crazy but brave.


I'm in Canada and under the legal plant count. No worries here.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in Canada and under the legal plant count. No worries here.


I wasn't talkin about that lol. No I was thinking more along the lines of other people that might want to find you. Weirdos can be very weird.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too...no place around here to get really good taco's...not close anyways. I use to make them for breakfast all the time but been on a bacon and eggs over easy kick lately...But that's a great idea for the grocery list!!
> 
> I use to love the taco trucks when I visited Tucson....but I did get food poisoning once, and what a story it turned into...epic!!


Best tacos I ever had were the Tucson taco trucks but the food poisoning is a bummer. However I did go to little Havana once in so florida for tacos and got food poisoning so i guess just unluck of the draw


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I wasn't talkin about that lol. No I was thinking more along the lines of other people that might want to find you. Weirdos can be very weird.


It’s true and there’s a lot of weirdos out there, hopefully not that many.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I wasn't talkin about that lol. No I was thinking more along the lines of other people that might want to find you. Weirdos can be very weird.


You are operating under the assumption that she is normal.

Beware! She might be looking for you!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You are operating under the assumption that she is normal.
> 
> Beware! She might be looking for you!


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You are operating under the assumption that she is normal.
> 
> Beware! She might be looking for you!


Hahaha good point. I just assumed it was someone else. Usually its someone in the scene that's famous and I'm just totally clueless. That's what I really thot in this instance lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I wasn't talkin about that lol. No I was thinking more along the lines of other people that might want to find you. Weirdos can be very weird.


I’m not worried. I’m in a city of three million and I don’t use images that I’ve posted on other social media sites.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2021)

Y’all sleep in this morning?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Just poured a cup of wakethefuckup....Good Morning


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 6, 2021)

Sure did... I was up late backing up genetics after an unfortunate incident. Beautiful day out in the woods, nothing but blue skies and white snow. Can barely see anything it’s so bright out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Y’all sleep in this morning?


Morning.....I'm up....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m doing my top up this morning. I need to switch over to recirculating


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Morning. Late night for me too. Was up passed 1. Got 5 hrs! Nice 

   

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

Lol it’s not even 7 am here. Been up for almost an hour


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Sure did... I was up late backing up genetics after an unfortunate incident. Beautiful day out in the woods, nothing but blue skies and white snow. Can barely see anything it’s so bright out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Y’all sleep in this morning?


Sleep is a pretty strong word for aerobic tossing and turning but I'll agree.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sleep is a pretty strong word for aerobic tossing and turning but I'll agree.


I had a little armpit monkey all night.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a little armpit monkey all night.


Ahhh remember those nights


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sleep is a pretty strong word for aerobic tossing and turning but I'll agree.


You don’t do edibles do you?

I have five viable clones now.  I don’t think I’m going to use them, the plant isn’t budding as well as I hoped. Next time I’ll take clones from all plants


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don’t do edibles do you?
> 
> I have five viable clones now.  I don’t think I’m going to use them, the plant isn’t budding as well as I hoped. Next time I’ll take clones from all plants


That's a lesson I learned the hard way....always take at least 1 clone in case in turns out to be great!! It's always sad throwing them away though.

I'm thinking I need to fire my cloner back up and get ready for outdoors...soon, very soon!

AND get some tomato plants started!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don’t do edibles do you?
> 
> I have five viable clones now.  I don’t think I’m going to use them, the plant isn’t budding as well as I hoped. Next time I’ll take clones from all plants


No I've had some bad edible experiences. I'm glad they rooted. My clones are looking great now and my reversed female is soon to throw pollen, hurrah!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's a lesson I learned the hard way....always take at least 1 clone in case in turns out to be great!! It's always sad throwing them away though.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to fire my cloner back up and get ready for outdoors...soon, very soon!
> 
> AND get some tomato plants started!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

Made myself some ramen for brekkie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's a lesson I learned the hard way....always take at least 1 clone in case in turns out to be great!! It's always sad throwing them away though.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to fire my cloner back up and get ready for outdoors...soon, very soon!
> 
> AND get some tomato plants started!!


I made my choice based on how well the plant scrogged. My best looking plant hates scogging. it barely stretched at the start of flower and I broke a bunch of limbs trying to train it. I stopped and just let it do it‘s thing. Next time I’m taking three from each plant.



curious2garden said:


> No I've had some bad edible experiences. I'm glad they rooted. My clones are looking great now and my reversed female is soon to throw pollen, hurrah!


Thats too bad, low dose edibles work great for me when I have troubles sleeping. How do you force a female to make pollen?


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No I've had some bad edible experiences. I'm glad they rooted. My clones are looking great now and my reversed female is soon to throw pollen, hurrah!


Could you elaborate? Paranoia? Stronger than desired?

I'm asking because I hope to experiment in cooking with cannabis and I hope to avoid the most fatal mistakes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

Morning. Get your cup ready....


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next time I’m taking three from each plant.


Mary, Mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? Exponentially! 

Flowering plants have needs, clones have needs. 

Are you expanding your grow space?








or shrinking your plants?


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. Get your cup ready....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thats too bad, low dose edibles work great for me when I have troubles sleeping. *How do you force a female to make pollen?*


You spray it daily with a Silver Thiosulfate solution for about 2 weeks then put it into flower and continue spraying (keep the spray off the other plants because you can not smoke a sprayed plant). It will reverse sex to male and produce pollen.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2021)

I've never been able to force a female to do anything.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mary, Mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? Exponentially!
> 
> Flowering plants have needs, clones have needs.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of @neosapien 's bonsai pot plant


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Could you elaborate? Paranoia? Stronger than desired?
> 
> I'm asking because I hope to experiment in cooking with cannabis and I hope to avoid the most fatal mistakes.


It had an alpha adrenergic agonist effect; supraventricular tachycardia, sharp rise in B/P, rapid respirations. Paroxysmal tachycardia can engender a reentrant loop deteriorating to ventricular tachycardia which disorganizes further to fibrillation and subsequent death if not rapidly converted.

The few times I have experienced this I was able to convert the rhythm pharmacologically and/or mechanically but I seriously doubt most people experiencing this would be able to diagnose and treat on the fly. I also happened to have Benadryl, Propanolol and Verapamil and knew the mechanical techniques to convert. I would not recommend trying a chemically induced stress test at home and unexpectedly.

So there are some risks to edibles and some patients could die. This isn't a normal response for a healthy young person but as people age edibles could cause a serious arrythmia and possibly a stroke. I think at some point edibles have become an actual medication and people should be screened by a physician with education on possible side effects and treatment responses if they choose to use edibles.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mary, Mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? Exponentially!
> 
> Flowering plants have needs, clones have needs.
> 
> ...





lokie said:


> Mary, Mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? Exponentially!
> 
> Flowering plants have needs, clones have needs.
> 
> ...


I love that! How long can that live? They are the chillest in the world.


curious2garden said:


> It had an alpha adrenergic agonist effect; supraventricular tachycardia, sharp rise in B/P, rapid respirations. Paroxysmal tachycardia can engender a reentrant loop deteriorating to ventricular tachycardia which disorganizes further to fibrillation and subsequent death if not rapidly converted.
> 
> The few times I have experienced this I was able to convert the rhythm pharmacologically and/or mechanically but I seriously doubt most people experiencing this would be able to diagnose and treat on the fly. I also happened to have Benadryl, Propanolol and Verapamil and knew the mechanical techniques to convert. I would not recommend trying a chemically induced stress test at home and unexpectedly.
> 
> So there are some risks to edibles and some patients could die. This isn't a normal response for a healthy young person but as people age edibles could cause a serious arrythmia and possibly a stroke. I think at some point edibles have become an actual medication and people should be screened by a physician with education on possible side effects and treatment responses if they choose to use edibles.


I appreciate the reply. I've been thinking of making black licorice toffee & I read of a case of death due to black licorice eaten steadily causing arrhythmia.

I love black licorice toffee but I don't love it to death & I don't want to harm anyone.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 7, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> I love that! How long can that live? They are the chillest in the world.
> 
> I appreciate the reply. I've been thinking of making black licorice toffee & I read of a case of death due to black licorice eaten steadily causing arrhythmia.
> 
> I love black licorice toffee but I don't love it to death & I don't want to harm anyone.


Just use anise flavoring. It’s the glycyrrhizin in licorice root causes your body to raise its potassium levels. But anise is safe


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

I can't stand licorice or anise


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

Ouzo can make you wish you would die...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't stand licorice or anise


Yeah, it’s an acquired taste I guess. I really like soft style black licorice...yum!




raratt said:


> Ouzo can make you wish you would die...


Only if they refuse to stop pouring it, like every ouzo session I’ve ever had.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't stand licorice or anise


My wife is all in for black licorice .

I despise the smell.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ouzo can make you wish you would die...


I've had a similar reaction with Tequila. My husband had to hold my hair while I was trying to insert my head into the garbage disposal once upon a time.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I really like soft style black licorice...yum!


When I was a kid they had a spool of rope licorice at the butchers shop that I would buy by the foot. I did find out that there is a finite amount you can eat until you become nauseous.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reminds me of @neosapien 's bonsai pot plant


What a lovely memory to reminisce of. I can't find any of the pics of them actually in flower. Fuck I miss growing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it’s an acquired taste I guess. I really like soft style black licorice...yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they refuse to stop pouring it, like every ouzo session I’ve ever had.....


Acquired.....nope I didn't like those cookies, I don't like licorice and definitely don't do ouzo. I have no problem retrying things I don't like and have revisited the flavor in different ways........nope still don't like it. The only thing I have found I can tolerate it in is spiced cider. I made some this season and it called for the anise.....it was ok


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

Having Pastis mixed in ice water was common in France when I was TDY there. It was rather refreshing.
Pelforth Brune is the beer of the gods.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Acquired.....nope I didn't like those cookies, I don't like licorice and definitely don't do ouzo. I have no problem retrying things I don't like and have revisited the flavor in different ways........nope still don't like it. The only thing I have found I can tolerate is in *spiced cider*. I made some this season and it called for the anise.....it was ok


@BobBitchen does Mt Baldy still have that spectacular Mulled Wine? I would have drank much more of that if I didn't have to visit god to get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Having Pastis mixed in ice water was common in France when I was TDY there. It was rather refreshing.
> Pelforth Brune is the beer of the gods.


I still haven't gotten around to drinking this.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I still haven't gotten around to drinking this.
> View attachment 4846628


I'd try it...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @BobBitchen does Mt Baldy still have that spectacular Mulled Wine? I would have drank much more of that if I didn't have to visit god to get it.


I have no idea, Im more of a beer drinker.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> What a lovely memory to reminisce of. I can't find any of the pics of them actually in flower. Fuck I miss growing.
> 
> View attachment 4846626View attachment 4846627


Great memories  I really liked that pot the last one is in. It reminded me of a turtle.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I have no idea, Im more of a beer drinker.


Come to the dark side we have wormwood  and cookies,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2021)

Come out and play Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

It must be the high sugar concentration in black licorice toffee that makes it so much better than hard licorice but it sure tastes different to me.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 7, 2021)

Black licorice is something foul. The reason I'm not a huge fan of golden caddilacs. That Galliano is fierce.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Black licorice is something foul. The reason I'm not a huge fan of golden caddilacs. That Galliano is fierce.


It's a trap!

A single restaurant bar, located in a tiny Sierra Nevada Foothills town of 1,400 residents, serves more Galliano liqueur than any restaurant chain, liquor retailer, hotel or cruise line in the world. How?
https://cheersonline.com/2017/02/10/california-bars-golden-cadillac-driving-galliano-sales-again/

They serve pretty good steaks too!


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a trap!
> 
> A single restaurant bar, located in a tiny Sierra Nevada Foothills town of 1,400 residents, serves more Galliano liqueur than any restaurant chain, liquor retailer, hotel or cruise line in the world. How?
> https://cheersonline.com/2017/02/10/california-bars-golden-cadillac-driving-galliano-sales-again/
> ...


I knew what bar before I even looked at your article. Poor Reds!!! Hahaha been there many times. Tiny crowded lil dump it was tho. You had to push people out of the way to move and "scream" at bartenders. Not sure if its still open or sold out. The golden caddilacs were as good as advertised. Everyone here around the Placer and Nevada counties knew of Poor Reds.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

I am going for a niche market, people that love black licorice that won't die from it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I knew what bar before I even looked at your article. Poor Reds!!! Hahaha been there many times. Tiny crowded lil dump it was tho. You had to push people out of the way to move and "scream" at bartenders. Not sure if its still open or sold out. The golden caddilacs were as good as advertised. Everyone here around the Placer and Nevada counties knew of Poor Reds.


Article says new ownership in 2016.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2021)

Found a pic! Who's an OG and remembers my storm trooper mascot lol?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Found a pic! Who's an OG and remembers my storm trooper mascot lol?
> 
> View attachment 4846802


These are not the buds you are looking for ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2021)

The dark side can be seductive


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The dark side can be seductiveView attachment 4846854


Fluorite?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fluorite?


Quartz crystal


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Quartz crystalView attachment 4846864


Hmmmmm quartz is hexagonal. Typical crystal



Fluorite


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hmmmmm quartz is hexagonal. Typical crystal
> 
> View attachment 4846865
> 
> ...


Very nice and thank you I've learnt something today ha ha ha do you hunt for them


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very nice and thank you I've learnt something today ha ha ha do you hunt for them


No. I remember where I left them, and they don’t run fast.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very nice and thank you I've learnt something today ha ha ha do you hunt for them


i hunted for some in pensfield, ny; the smithsonian has a pretty decent collection of them viewable online. i didnt personally find anything, but my friend who drove with me found an amazing specimen that looked like an eye with a blue fluorite crystal in the middle. someone from the mineral club brought a stone saw so they managed to cut the piece, about 5 inches wide by 4 tall, out of granite pretty cool


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Morning


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2021)

This has the potential to be a great week!! The weather for the week is looking like mid April weather, my new garage door and opener are supposed to be installed tomorrow, the parts to finish my e-bike should be here today, and the best news....Daylight savings time begins Sunday!!!   

Happy Monday all !!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mary, Mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? Exponentially!
> 
> Flowering plants have needs, clones have needs.
> 
> ...


I've already expanded.  We removed a bunch of old kitchen cabinets from the basement so I have a 2x2x3.5' area for my clones. It's also against an outside wall so my cloner temps are now below 70°



curious2garden said:


> You spray it daily with a Silver Thiosulfate solution for about 2 weeks then put it into flower and continue spraying (keep the spray off the other plants because you can not smoke a sprayed plant). It will reverse sex to male and produce pollen.


like the whole plant is smokeable or just the area that you sprayed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's a lesson I learned the hard way....always take at least 1 clone in case in turns out to be great!! It's always sad throwing them away though.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to fire my cloner back up and get ready for outdoors...soon, very soon!
> 
> AND get some tomato plants started!!


I was sure this would be a good plant when it was vegging lol, but the buds are tiny compared to the other two.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2021)

good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've already expanded.  We removed a bunch of old kitchen cabinets from the basement so I have a 2x2x3.5' area for my clones. It's also against an outside wall so my cloner temps are now below 70°
> 
> 
> 
> like the whole plant is smokeable or just the area that you sprayed?


The part of the plant sprayed but there is so much slop with the spray I'd be too nervous to smoke it even if I sprayed just a branch. The joys of growing way more than I can use makes this a non dilemma.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4847411good morning


Ahh would you just look at him begging for that haircut? Too cute!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This has the potential to be a great week!! The weather for the week is looking like mid April weather, my new garage door and opener are supposed to be installed tomorrow, the parts to finish my e-bike should be here today, and the best news....Daylight savings time begins Sunday!!!
> 
> Happy Monday all !!


We had two @Laughing Grass class days, sunny, mid 70s with a cool breeze in the afternoon. Poor doggies got 2 walks those days  Now we have wind. I hope you have a great week and get out on that bike!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh would you just look at him begging for that haircut? Too cute!


Still trying to get rid of of me ha ha ha good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still trying to get rid of of me ha ha ha good morning View attachment 4847427


LOL nah, as long as your wife has that gorgeous grandbaby you're likely safe to give the pup a haircut. If I really wanted rid of you I'd suggest a mohawk (you or the dog)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nah, as long as your wife has that gorgeous grandbaby you're likely safe to give the pup a haircut. If I really wanted rid of you I'd suggest a mohawk (you or the dog)


It would have to be Zeus because I already have the reverse Mohawk going on


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It would have to be Zeus because I already have the reverse Mohawk going on


Isn't aging fun?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't aging fun?


No no not really not fun at all now I wait until I'm old enough to get away with saying anything I want all most there I get away with filter slips now ha ha ha have a great day


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2021)

ugh....ok why am i awake....oh that right $$$.....

Morning everyone hope everyone had a decent weekend.....

woke up this morning to a nice crisp 48F and grey skies this morning......high is heading to 72F, and from the looks of it that darn dew point is gonna rise.......

oh my allergies are going nuts today.....good love spring right.....

welp coffee is fresh and ready to go.....you all know where everything is

think i'll go for some fideo soup today..........


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No no not really not fun at all now I wait until I'm old enough to get away with saying anything I want all most there I get away with filter slips now ha ha ha have a great day


At 5 my grandson heard me let lose a tourette syndrome fit anyone could be proud of.

As soon as I shut up he looked at me and says "Grandpa don't use bad words".

LOL most would have smiled and apologized, but noooo, I took the time to
lecture a 5 yr old on "Do as I say, Not as I do."


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> At 5 my grandson heard me let lose a tourette syndrome fit anyone could be proud of.
> 
> As soon as I shut up he looked at me and says "Grandpa don't use bad words".
> 
> ...


My Bill Cosby is on point ha ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The part of the plant sprayed but there is so much slop with the spray I'd be too nervous to smoke it even if I sprayed just a branch. The joys of growing way more than I can use makes this a non dilemma.


I made a huge leap over the weekend. I'm applying for a ACMPR license that will allow me to grow up to 50 plants. I have a skype doctor's appointment at 3pm today. Scrogging has been fun but it's too much work and my lower back aches for hours after each session. I also hate having to manage three reservoirs daily. 

My plan is to switch over to sea of green and grow 18 plants in a coco drip system in my existing room. I don't know how long it takes to get approved so I'll do one more scrog after this grow with the chemdawg seeds then I'm thinking of going pheno hunting with regular seeds, I haven't had the best luck with feminized seeds.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> chemdawg


I grew that once, it smelled like a dead skunk in a pan of diesel, not a fan...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I grew that once, it smelled like a dead skunk in a pan of diesel, not a fan...lol.


How was the high? I've been doing this for two and a half years and I still have no idea how to pick a strain lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I grew that once, it smelled like a dead skunk in a pan of diesel, not a fan...lol.


now that's a visual i didn't need to see in my head....eek


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How was the high? I've been doing this for two and a half years and I still have no idea how to pick a strain lol.


I didn't even smoke it, couldn't get past the smell. I find most of the descriptions of how buds smell are quite inventive, like wine smells. "It has a hint of chocolate, alfalfa, and fresh air off the ocean" ??? I look on Allbud.com to get input on the smells that I think would be close to what I would like, they are still rather subjective though. I have been looking for something similar to what I smoked as a youngster, probably some sativa because of where I was at at the time. I keep wondering how the current Columbian Gold would compare with what I smoked.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I didn't even smoke it, couldn't get past the smell. I find most of the descriptions of how buds smell are quite inventive, like wine smells. "It has a hint of chocolate, alfalfa, and fresh air off the ocean" ??? I look on Allbud.com to get input on the smells that I think would be close to what I would like, they are still rather subjective though. I have been looking for something similar to what I smoked as a youngster, probably some sativa because of where I was at at the time. I keep wondering how the current Columbian Gold would compare with what I smoked.


Where are those $5 Pin joints with 4-5 seeds in them?? damn that chit was good!

I don't miss having to hunt down a buzz though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Where are those $5 Pin joints with 4-5 seeds in them?? damn that chit was good!
> 
> I don't miss having to hunt down a buzz though.


The Columbian seemed to be half seeds, still worth $30 oz. Cleaning out seeds on a fold up album cover, damn I wish I had some of those that I trashed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I didn't even smoke it, couldn't get past the smell. I find most of the descriptions of how buds smell are quite inventive, like wine smells. "It has a hint of chocolate, alfalfa, and fresh air off the ocean" ??? I look on Allbud.com to get input on the smells that I think would be close to what I would like, they are still rather subjective though. I have been looking for something similar to what I smoked as a youngster, probably some sativa because of where I was at at the time. I keep wondering how the current Columbian Gold would compare with what I smoked.


Were you growing for very long before you joined RIU? I used growdiaries.com to see what other people's grows look like, but I also get suckered by short flowering times, claims of high thc percentages and grams per square meter. I went with chemdawg because my best grow so far was humboldt seeds and I really liked the looks of @Dr.Amber Trichome 's chemdawg grow. 

What did you do with the weed if you didn't smoke it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2021)

we got tap root.....guess 1 out of 3 isn't bad.......gonna leave the other two in the case and see if they crack open....maybe they're late bloomers....


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Where are those $5 Pin joints with 4-5 seeds in them?? damn that chit was good!
> 
> I don't miss having to hunt down a buzz though.


4 seeds? 

Now I feel lucky. We usually got 2 seeds and a stem. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> 4 seeds?
> 
> Now I feel lucky. We usually got 2 seeds and a stem. lol


LOL first seed purchase....not to many hobbies start that way.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were you growing for very long before you joined RIU? I used growdiaries.com to see what other people's grows look like, but I also get suckered by short flowering times, claims of high thc percentages and grams per square meter. I went with chemdawg because my best grow so far was humboldt seeds and I really liked the looks of @Dr.Amber Trichome 's chemdawg grow.
> 
> What did you do with the weed if you didn't smoke it?


I had just started when I joined, it had just become legal. I did a lot of reading on here to get some knowledge, still do. I guess I'm looking for smell over quantity. https://www.growweedeasy.com/10-step-cannabis-grow-guide
I found someone who would make use of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had just started when I joined, it had just become legal. I did a lot of reading on here to get some knowledge, still do. I guess I'm looking for smell over quantity. https://www.growweedeasy.com/10-step-cannabis-grow-guide
> I found someone who would make use of it.


that growweedeasy site is pretty good.......when i restarted that's the site i used for a refresher courses......i was one another forum too asking questions while i was reading that....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How was the high? I've been doing this for two and a half years and I still have no idea how to pick a strain lol.


The GMO x Chem91 is some of the best I've ever grown. @cannabineer an attest as I yaddered on after a couple hits this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

That was the weirdest doctor's appointment ever lol. They're sending me a prescription for 10 grams per day  and the completed application that i have to sign and send to health Canada. I'm shocked that it's this easy.



raratt said:


> I had just started when I joined, it had just become legal. I did a lot of reading on here to get some knowledge, still do. I guess I'm looking for smell over quantity. https://www.growweedeasy.com/10-step-cannabis-grow-guide
> I found someone who would make use of it.


I assumed you've been growing for a long time looking at your garden pics. You don't grow feminized seeds do you? 



curious2garden said:


> The GMO x Chem91 is some of the best I've ever grown. @cannabineer an attest as I yaddered on after a couple hits this morning.


Is GMO x Chem91 and humboldt's chemdawg the same thing?


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I assumed you've been growing for a long time looking at your garden pics. You don't grow feminized seeds do you?


I have been gardening forever, and I apply some of the things I do to my roses to the plants, especially pruning/topping. Thanks for the compliment. I don't believe I have grown any feminized seeds. I started with picking up clones from the retail store. I'd never grown anything indoors previously though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 








Canada weighs tighter rules for grow-your-own pot producers


Canada on Monday launched a public consultation seeking to tighten rules for individuals who are allowed to grow their own medical cannabis, in an effort to clamp down on pot seeping into black markets. In a draft guidance issued for the consultation, Health Canada highlighted recent police...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a similar article recently. Hopefully they don't consider 10 grams per day excessive.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a similar article recently. Hopefully they don't consider 10 grams per day excessive.


Are you allowed to legally make concentrate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Are you allowed to legally make concentrate?


Yes and I get the feeling the people who have massive plant counts are using it for edibles or concentrates over smoking.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is GMO x Chem91 and humboldt's chemdawg the same thing?


Chem91 is the original chemdog clone and humboldt seed organization or any other company selling chemdog (sometimes erroneously chem dawg) is using some line of seed bred from one of the chem cuts (91, d, 4, sister, or less commonly 1 or 3, #2 is considered lost). Most if not all the original cuts came from a bag of seeds from a Grateful Dead show in... you guessed, 91. Gmo is chem d x gsc, so gmo x chem 91 is strong chem dominant, bet it was awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


No, it’s too early here. 4:39 AM. I’m going back to bed...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, it’s too early here. 4:39 AM. I’m going back to bed...


I think if you stare into that it puts you back to sleep. That's what the internet said.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Holy crap, it's already 40° I'm starting to sweat......time to open the windows.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think if you stare into that it puts you back to sleep. That's what the internet said.....


It made me sleepy, but most everything does these days, lol. 

The sun is shining, a huge flock of Canadian geese just flew over heading north, and my garage door installers are here hard at work!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy crap, it's already 40° I'm starting to sweat......time to open the windows.


Here too! Told ya it's spring


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is GMO x Chem91 and humboldt's chemdawg the same thing?


It maybe part of it. Hard to tell provenance.



LunarMOG said:


> Chem91 is the original chemdog clone and humboldt seed organization or any other company selling chemdog (sometimes erroneously chem dawg) is using some line of seed bred from one of the chem cuts (91, d, 4, sister, or less commonly 1 or 3, #2 is considered lost). Most if not all the original cuts came from a bag of seeds from a Grateful Dead show in... you guessed, 91. Gmo is chem d x gsc, so gmo x chem 91 is strong chem dominant, *bet it was awesome*.


The GMO x Chem91 cross was probably one of the best I've smoked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here too! Told ya it's spring
> 
> View attachment 4848304


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It maybe part of it. Hard to tell provenance.
> 
> 
> The GMO x Chem91 cross was probably one of the best I've smoked.


Well now I'm excited!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is having a good one...

welp it's 55F this morning and a light fog......feels kinda good.....gonna be in the upper 70's today with a slight wind from the SE....yes the gulf is starting up....

Coffee is up and it's hot......

On the new extravagant mystery bean report.....got one to pop, it finally broke dirt yesterday...woohoo.....the other two welp they didn't pop, but i did go ahead and put them in some soil cause i get the strange feeling these are gonna be late bloomers.....it's a wait and see now....just keep watering and keep them outside for the time being and see what happens....who knows...

went cheap with the taco's today....bean and cheese....i did get the good hot sauce........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope everyone is having a good one...
> 
> welp it's 55F this morning and a light fog......feels kinda good.....gonna be in the upper 70's today with a slight wind from the SE....yes the gulf is starting up....
> 
> ...


And what is the good hot sauce did you make it and if so can I get the recipe


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And what is the good hot sauce did you make it and if so can I get the recipe


naw i didn't make it, i usually pick it up when i get my taco's. The shop has 3 different kinds of sauce btw....2 are made with jalopeno...one red and one green.......now they hot sauce i get is actually made from Chili petines or some say peguin plant they run wild down here and are very yummy i can eat them right off the bush...just gotta watch the color....they go from yummy to OMFG that's hot........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw i didn't make it, i usually pick it up when i get my taco's. The shop has 3 different kinds of sauce btw....2 are made with jalopeno...one red and one green.......now they hot sauce i get is actually made from Chili petines or some say peguin plant they run wild down here and are very yummy i can eat them right off the bush...just gotta watch the color....they go from yummy to OMFG that's hot........


I will remember that I'm always looking for good recipes make one out of Thai dragon peppers mmmy


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now I'm excited!


Me too!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

Me 3


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me 3View attachment 4848390


That's a good one to supercrop!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I will remember that I'm always looking for good recipes make one out of Thai dragon peppers mmmy


here's what they look like.....

not my pic....



don't let the picture fool ya, the green ones are hotter than the reds...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

Coffee and wedding cake not to bad


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> here's what they look like.....
> 
> not my pic....
> 
> ...


I had a plant that was covered with them, the Cedar Waxwings found it and stripped it bare.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had a plant that was covered with them, the Cedar Waxwings found it and stripped it bare.


yeah i have that problem as well with the bushes on my property.....it's a fight between me and the mocking birds here.....get there quick or they're gone.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Morning happy hump day. 

It sunny and heading to 57° today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy hump day.
> 
> It sunny and heading to 57° today.


It's gonna be a beautiful day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gonna be a beautiful day!


Still lots of snow left for you? Our is almost gone, just a few snowbanks here and there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still lots of snow left for you? Our is almost gone, just a few snowbanks here and there.


Very much. I finally have a 6' x 8' area on the deck that's not ice. We'll have snow for a while it's just a tease


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Very much. I finally have a 6' x 8' area on the deck that's not ice. We'll have snow for a while it's just a tease


I'm so sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gonna be a beautiful day!


It is raining here


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It is raining here


We swapped!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It is raining here


lol you could smell it a week away.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We swapped!


You can come get your weather now, it's drunk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife 









Pirate's Shot™ – TheCozyPoint


Enjoy your drink at a whole new level thanks to our Pirate's shot glasses




thecozypoint.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2021)

Good morning @LaughingGrass


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone is doing ok....

welp spring has sprung here it's 62F this morning and a good south wind coming out of the gulf.....high is gonna hit 80F with partly cloudy skies.....

Coffee is up.....you know where everything is....i would assume....

instead of taco's this morning, i got a nice bowl of caldo with chips this morning.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....hope everyone is doing ok....
> 
> welp spring has sprung here it's 62F this morning and a good south wind coming out of the gulf.....high is gonna hit 80F with partly cloudy skies.....
> 
> ...


Could have had nachos from a Nachosaurus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning @LaughingGrass View attachment 4849321View attachment 4849322


I figured you could use more skulls... I'm still doing okay with the one I have.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured you could use more skulls... I'm still doing okay with the one I have.


Always thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

There's a Tacosaurus Rex! @BudmanTX that's more your speed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a Tacosaurus Rex! @BudmanTX that's more your speed.
> 
> View attachment 4849549


Gotta have a Triquesotops


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

Sadly, image search Carnitasaurus noresult.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a Tacosaurus Rex! @BudmanTX that's more your speed.
> 
> View attachment 4849549


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

nothing like watching robot chicken......just a tad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Gotta have a Triquesotops
> 
> View attachment 4849552


I want all of these for my Covid's over party!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want all of these for my Covid's over party!


I think the Mesozoic Cocina Mexicana idea has (birdlike) legs.

Right up until a Swedish meatball from deepest space wiped out 95% of non-Central European cuisine.

Just imagine if the rock of culinary doom had just missed.

Thank you; drive through. Would you like frijol with that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think the Mesozoic Cocina Mexicana idea has (birdlike) legs.
> 
> Right up until a Swedish meatball from deepest space wiped out 95% of non-Central European cuisine.
> 
> ...


umm you forgot: did you want that supersized?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> umm you forgot: did you want that supersized?


See what I mean? That’s a Viking imposition.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> See what I mean? That’s a Viking imposition.


Impotent vikings


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Impotent vikings


They are remarkably vindictive when rape and pillage is cut back to one option.
“We can’t rape you, but we will still fuck you; forsooth.”


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They are remarkably vindictive when rape and pillage is cut back to one option.
> “We can’t rape you, but we will still fuck you; forsooth.”


Thors actual hammer


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thors actual hammer
> View attachment 4849733


shifts in chair


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thors actual hammer
> View attachment 4849733


OMG I just deciphered the original Norse inscription


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> OMG I just deciphered the original Norse inscription


It's very cryptic


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It's very cryptic


Very few know of Gīky, heaven’s annoying pervert. His invitations to “let’s go get hammered” were unanimously ignored after an amazingly short learning curve.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....hope everyone is doing ok....
> 
> welp spring has sprung here it's 62F this morning and a good south wind coming out of the gulf.....high is gonna hit 80F with partly cloudy skies.....
> 
> ...


Yummmm.

I was sick today. It's 7 pm and I have not eaten all day, but I just googled caldo and it did the trick...I am hungry!! Maybe some chicken noodle soup would go down!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could have had nachos from a Nachosaurus.
> 
> View attachment 4849491


I’ve never been more inspired to buy a 3D printer than I am at this moment as a result of this post.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

Well 420 a.m. and morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well 420 a.m. View attachment 4850103and morning


Good morning Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff.
> Fred


Morning back to you Fred


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 11, 2021)

The best part of wakin up isn't the Folgers in the cup. It's the Blue Dream in the bowl and the cup of Dunkin Donuts on the hot plate.

Good morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> The best part of wakin up isn't the Folgers in the cup. It's the Blue Dream in the bowl and the cup of Dunkin Donuts on the hot plate.
> 
> Good morning.


Good morning to you.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning All...hope your day is a good one...stay lifted.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4850134
> View attachment 4850136
> View attachment 4850137
> Fred


A new toy ? How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A new toy ? How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking


$570.00 USD so 6 and change to my door..it's the Mini...love it.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A new toy ? How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking


The enail was like 150 on Amazon.ca.
Fred


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 11, 2021)

Damn it, Fred. Stop that! Now I gotta go spend another $750. My own Xmas presents get earlier every year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

Yup added to my wish list


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Morning all.    


SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


Good morning Sir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> SH420


Good morning.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Anything fun going on today? 

Supposed to be 60° today. Then cold and snow coming in Friday night 

Crazy, today is day 364......


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah crazy eh? One year of Covid! And it's far from over!

Supposed to be about 60 today, but rain...I think my migraine has lifted, mostly. Was hoping to get a ride on the ebike but probably not gonna happen. 

I have really been procrastinating on my income taxes...

Oh, is that a ray of sun I see....woohoo!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah crazy eh? One year of Covid! And it's far from over!
> 
> Supposed to be about 60 today, but rain...I think my migraine has lifted, mostly. Was hoping to get a ride on the ebike but probably not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


worst anniversary ever!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve never been more inspired to buy a 3D printer than I am at this moment as a result of this post.


I could not find these models online


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2021)

Only needed a light jacket on my walk this morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 11, 2021)

It's supposed to be sunny and plus 12C here today...usually goes a little higher.
Here's hoping.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)

The sun is out and it's not supposed to get cloudy and rain til after lunch, so IF I can get the bike out of the basement by myself, I'm going for a ride!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2021)

good morning. coffee walk.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4850284
> View attachment 4850282
> good morning. coffee walk.


Palos verdes?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Palos verdes?


Just below, San Pedro


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Just below, San Pedro


Ah, same difference to me. But I recognize my coastline...hehe


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2021)

*San Pedro*. "Where the debris meets the sea."


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4850306
> 
> *San Pedro*. "Where the debris meets the sea."


Had a girlfriend who lived on 6th and Gaffey. I like that area


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello everyone......been a little busy this morning at the shop, which is a good thing....

Still got a pot of coffee on for anyone who needs it....

Now to find something to take care of my hangover....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Morning.

Sun and 47° at 8am


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

Happy Friday people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

Been a while since I've done a morning session. Went for a walk yesterday to explore the mtb trails, still lots of snow and ice in the covered areas and mud in the open areas, but I think it's ridable. Gonna go get dirty on them tomorrow.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

TGIF, sunny and up to 55F here today...Might take another spin on the bicycle myself!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Been a while since I've done a morning session. Went for a walk yesterday to explore the mtb trails, still lots of snow and ice in the covered areas and mud in the open areas, but I think it's ridable. Gonna go get dirty on them tomorrow.


Get creative with a water bottle. Cut in half vertically you have two fenders. One on the downtube and one for the back.....couple holes and some zip ties and bam! Fenders! LOL I've done it many times....works awesome. And you don't care if one gets ripped off.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2021)

Morning.    

Got some good karma, good marijuana. Come share with me 






SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Get creative with a water bottle. Cut in half vertically you have two fenders. One on the downtube and one for the back.....couple holes and some zip ties and bam! Fenders! LOL I've done it many times....works awesome. And you don't care if one gets ripped off.


I have been thinking about fenders...Where I ride there's a lot of geese poop.... Yuck!

And I'm thinking a cheap go pro would be a good idea too, so when I hit someone or something in the park, I can say, you stepped in front of me, dumbass! Or worse!

And lastly, a rear view mirror.

I HAVE been wearing a helmet, which I never did before on a bicycle...It came with the bike, so why not!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> TGIF, sunny and up to 55F here today...Might take another spin on the bicycle myself!


You're loving that bike eh? How's your shoulder pain after your ride? 



DarkWeb said:


> Get creative with a water bottle. Cut in half vertically you have two fenders. One on the downtube and one for the back.....couple holes and some zip ties and bam! Fenders! LOL I've done it many times....works awesome. And you don't care if one gets ripped off.


I have a tiny fender on the fork that does a surprisingly good job of keeping mud out of your face. I used to have an ass saver mud guard that clips to your seat but I lost it somewhere on the trail. 



morning @shrxhky420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're loving that bike eh? How's your shoulder pain after your ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really am loving it! Both shoulders were sore yesterday after my 20 mile ride, but not terrible...and I can play around more with the handlebar position, now that my longer brake cable is here. The riser really helped though.



I don't think I have ever ridden 20 miles on a bike at once, except maybe as a kid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're loving that bike eh? How's your shoulder pain after your ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually didn't even make them as much for me but my bike. Throwing mud and rocks at the shock and downtube messes stuff up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2021)

Good morning and happy Friday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2021)

Or maybe if I can get the hands to work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I really am loving it! Both shoulders were sore yesterday after my 20 mile ride, but not terrible...and I can play around more with the handlebar position, now that my longer brake cable is here. The riser really helped though.
> 
> View attachment 4851052View attachment 4851052
> 
> I don't think I have ever ridden 20 miles on a bike at once, except maybe as a kid.


Wow that's huge! You're not planning on doing any trail riding on this bike right? 




DarkWeb said:


> I actually didn't even make them as much for me but my bike. Throwing mud and rocks at the shock and downtube messes stuff up.


I have a big scratch on the inside of one of my stanchions, no idea how I did that. You can kinda see it in the pic of you zoom in. It's not leaking yet


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning @shrxhky420


Morning pretty face.

And the rest of you sexy bitches 

LG, you're a sexy bitch too!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's huge! You're not planning on doing any trail riding on this bike right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the scratch rough? You can take it down very carefully.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Wow that's huge*! You're not planning on doing any trail riding on this bike right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before @raratt 

That's what she said 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning pretty face.
> 
> And the rest of you sexy bitches
> 
> ...


I get that reaction everytime I wear these blue jammies....


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Before @raratt
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> SH420







Mornin all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2021)

Morning all.......

Coffee is up and fresh....

got a date with a front beam today......needs a rebuild.....freaking king pin and link pins....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning and happy Friday View attachment 4851098


I broke out my oil rig this morning too...I've been limiting myself to weekends for oil the past few weeks, and it's the weekend!! Haven't even hit it yet though, just dry vaped earlier...twice


Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's huge! *You're not planning on doing any trail riding on this bike right?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no....with this beat up body??  You should see me get on the thing...I have to lean it wayyyyy over, cause i don't bend that far any more. Blacktop is my friend (til I eat it).

Bacon & eggs coming up...followed by oil, and the bike is charging!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2021)

Bacon and egg.....wha...i'll bring to tortillas......

sorry haven't eaten breakfast this morning.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2021)

I've got the sauce!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I've got the sauce!
> View attachment 4851165


works for me....


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sun and 47° at 8am


Morning er, afternoon Everyone sorry lol.
Fred


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

48 degrees @0830, supposed to be getting near 70 today.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> 48 degrees @0830, supposed to be getting near 70 today.


We are hitting 17C and Sun!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning pretty face.
> 
> And the rest of you sexy bitches
> 
> ...


‿ Made my day... seriously. 



manfredo said:


> I broke out my oil rig this morning too...I've been limiting myself to weekends for oil the past few weeks, and it's the weekend!! Haven't even hit it yet though, just dry vaped earlier...twice
> 
> Hell no....with this beat up body??  You should see me get on the thing...I have to lean it wayyyyy over, cause i don't bend that far any more. Blacktop is my friend (til I eat it).
> 
> Bacon & eggs coming up...followed by oil, and the bike is charging!!


Good! That's a lot of leverage on the steerer tube, I'd be worried you break it after the first jump. 



DarkWeb said:


> Is the scratch rough? You can take it down very carefully.


I can feel it with my nail. I had a mechanic look at it and he said it's not deep enough to worry about and it's in the top of the stanchion it's not being hit very often. The replacement part is $468 CAD so I'm in no hurry to replace it. 








RockShox Pike 27.5" CSU, Solo Air Boost Compatible 15 x 110, 51mm Off- Set Tapered, No Gradients, Diffusion Black


Shop & Learn About The RockShox 35mm Crown/Steerer/Upper Tube Assembly In The Crown/Steerer/Uppertube Assembly Collection - Features & Specs: keyword search: 11.4018.008.432||114018008432, : MPN: 11.4018.008.434 UPC: 710845776380, : RockShox 35mm Crown/Steerer/Uppertube AssembliesNo gradientsItem




www.worldwidecyclery.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ‿ Made my day... seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw a reason to replace sanctions. Just get a new shock at that point. Keep fresh seals in it and it'll be fine. 

I thought you worked on your bikes?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ‿ Made my day... seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just added this adjustable piece, I forgot the correct term, to bring the handlebars back even further to save my shoulders. Just have to make a longer brake cable and I'm doing that right now while the battery is charging


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just added this adjustable piece, I forgot the correct term, to bring the handlebars back even further to save my shoulders. Just have to make a longer brake cable and I'm doing that right now while View attachment 4851239the battery is charging


I have never seen that, that tall.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

I'd be worried ripping it out of the steer tube. How does it attach? Probably clamp like a stem. That's a lot of leverage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never saw a reason to replace sanctions. Just get a new shock at that point. Keep fresh seals in it and it'll be fine.
> 
> I thought you worked on your bikes?


I've only added tokens to forks and really just wanted someone to confirm it was safe to continue riding. It's been that way for a two seasons without leaking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just added this adjustable piece, I forgot the correct term, to bring the handlebars back even further to save my shoulders. Just have to make a longer brake cable and I'm doing that right now while View attachment 4851239the battery is charging


I'm concerned about your safety if that steerer snaps  



DarkWeb said:


> I'd be worried ripping it out of the steer tube. How does it attach? Probably clamp like a stem. That's a lot of leverage.


Think he'll be fine on the tarmac? If he went with a dimension riser bar and a 50mm stem he could probably achieve similar geometry without the stack height. https://www.dimensionbikeproducts.com/products/handlebars/riser_bar


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've only added tokens to forks and really just wanted someone to confirm it was safe to continue riding. It's been that way for a two seasons without leaking.


I'll admit I was thinking inside Thigh at first,  so post us a picture of this scratch fork and you'll get conformation.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 12, 2021)

No buds yet but the flower tent is on track to be cut in May. No bugs! GSC and GDP.

Today is a Grape Ape cart tho.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm concerned about your safety if that goose neck snaps


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

@manfredo This one is $30 has 100mm of rise and a 15° back sweep. Counting your spacers it looks like you have roughly 80-100mm so this would give you the same position and be a lot safer. 



Amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm concerned about your safety if that steerer snaps
> 
> 
> 
> Think he'll be fine on the tarmac? If he went with a dimension riser bar and a 50mm stem he could probably achieve similar geometry without the stack height. https://www.dimensionbikeproducts.com/products/handlebars/riser_bar


I couldn't trust the tall adapter. Especially with a motor pushing you around. Even our paved roads are rough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll admit I was thinking inside Thigh at first,  so post us a picture of this scratch fork and you'll get conformation.


I'm gonna start calling legs stanchions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna start calling legs stanchions.


I'm gonna start calling @Grandpapy a perv


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm gonna start calling @Grandpapy a perv


Hey I like Brains, what can I say?


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey I like Brains, what can I say?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm gonna start calling @Grandpapy a perv


“There might be snow on the roof, but there’s fire in the furnace!”


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @manfredo This one is $30 has 100mm of rise and a 15° back sweep. Counting your spacers it looks like you have roughly 80-100mm so this would give you the same position and be a lot safer.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


That probably would be safer...This seems sturdy though... It has a long fairly heavy bolt going down through it. Look at the reviews and lots of people using them on e-bikes...Some guy weighing 350 lbs said no problem and he had it all the way up. I wouldn't go down a mountain with it though.






Amazon.com : Wake Bike Stem Riser Bike Fork Stem Extender Bicycle Handlebar Raiser Head Up Adapter Suitable for Mountain Bike, Road Bike, MTB, BMX, Fixie (Aluminium Alloy, Adjustable, Black) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Wake Bike Stem Riser Bike Fork Stem Extender Bicycle Handlebar Raiser Head Up Adapter Suitable for Mountain Bike, Road Bike, MTB, BMX, Fixie (Aluminium Alloy, Adjustable, Black) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





I was sooo bummed today. Went to my favorite park again...There are signs posted at both ends today. "No motorized or electric skateboards, scooters or bicycles allowed on the trails".  I totally understand and they had to do it...I knew it was coming. I am always super careful passing people, especially if they have children, I come right to a crawl passing them, but I see others fly by. I know my Uncles girl crashed there last fall and hurt herself good, on an ebike. They will be sued if they continue to allow ebikes, etc. Even regular bikes are a huge liability. I plan of getting a regular bike too, as I need the exercise so at least I'll still ride there.

Gonna have to explore new places...Maybe I can find a few spots to sneak a few clones in on some back road in a pile of fertilizer


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I couldn't trust the tall adapter. Especially with a motor pushing you around. Even our paved roads are rough.


Yeah I doubt i'll leave it that high...That's the nice part, with the individual spacers you can put it at any height you want, and change it in a couple minutes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I doubt i'll leave it that high...That's the nice part, with the individual spacers you can put it at any height you want, and change it in a couple minutes.


That bolt is not structural. It's to set you bearing preload.








Technical Tuesday: How To Check And Adjust Your Headset - Pinkbike


For today's Technical Tuesday we're going to show you how to check and properly adjust your bike's headset. Inside you'll find both step by step instructions and a great How-To video running you through the process. Read on...




m.pinkbike.com





It compresses the stack.....then you tighten the clamp around the steerer tube.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That bolt is not structural. It's to set you bearing preload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info, thank you!! I didn't know this...Never really worked on bikes much. YouTube has been a savior adjusting brake and shifting , etc. They are actually fun to work on, compared to a rusty Ford, say!!  

Just got an email from a friend saying his $1400 stimulus was in his account today!!

Bacon & eggs anyone?? Fresh OJ?? 

Saturday morning oil and coffee session


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

UPS tracking says my new rosin plates will be here Monday. I need to put the press together, and buy some bags and such. I don't even own a dab rig of any kind. 

I really want to experiment on turning fresh rosin into oil for a 510 cart...It's supposed to be the best if you can do it right. Or mix it with distillate.

The snow is mostly gone from our warm days...Rivers are raging high from the melt off, but thankfully there's been no rain, and none in the forecast...and the cooler temps are back.

One of, if not my favorite day of the year...Clocks spring forward tonight!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4851923


I just ordered a new coffee pot to illustrate to my dishwasher I am not afraid to replace it. Unfortunately it won't be here until the day after my dishwasher is fixed. I'm not sure how long short term memory is for a dishwasher but it's probably longer than for a coffee pot 

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good info, thank you!! I didn't know this...Never really worked on bikes much. YouTube has been a savior adjusting brake and shifting , etc. They are actually fun to work on, compared to a rusty Ford, say!!
> 
> Just got an email from a friend saying his $1400 stimulus was in his account today!!
> 
> ...


What are you saying rusty or not Ford's are a pain to work on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again hopefully you all have a GREAT weekend


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just ordered a new coffee pot to illustrate to my dishwasher I am not afraid to replace it. Unfortunately it won't be here until the day after my dishwasher is fixed. I'm not sure how long short term memory is for a dishwasher but it's probably longer than for a coffee pot
> 
> Good morning


Appliance, apply thineself.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you saying rusty or not Ford's are a pain to work on


True dat, rust just adds to the nightmare!

I noticed both my car & pickup sprouted some new rust bubbles to the paint finish over the winter.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again hopefully you all have a GREAT weekend View attachment 4852049


I know I commented on your oil rig before, but I like!! Can you post a link? The beast looks like it would hold about 5 grams or more! Does it work as good as it looks? Does it handle thick oil? 

I'm learning you have to be careful with a lot of devices and cartridges because many of them contain dangerous metals, leads, etc. though. I already have enough metals in me


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm concerned about your safety if that steerer snaps
> 
> 
> 
> Think he'll be fine on the tarmac? If he went with a dimension riser bar and a 50mm stem he could probably achieve similar geometry without the stack height. https://www.dimensionbikeproducts.com/products/handlebars/riser_bar


So I checked out the front end today...That steerer tube feels very rigid actually, but the forks are terribly sloppy. I really do need to find a better bike or at least swap out the forks....But I agree a steerer tube half that height would be a lot safer, WITH new forks. 

That bike would probably be ok for a 90 pound kid, but I weigh in at about 185 pounds these days. The crank is pure trash too. I'll find a better bike to transfer everything over too. 

But I do appreciate your guys concern, because I really don't know squat about bikes!! 

I'm having fun learning about these new hobbies though....Good to stimulate my worn old mind!

And now fir a little more house cleaning!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know I commented on your oil rig before, but I like!! Can you post a link? The beast looks like it would hold about 5 grams or more! Does it work as good as it looks? Does it handle thick oil?
> 
> I'm learning you have to be careful with a lot of devices and cartridges because many of them contain dangerous metals, leads, etc. though. I already have enough metals in me


I wish I had the skills to post a link and it hits like a frate trainthis is the coils dam my nails are in need of work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2021)

You can also put a single coil in itrun the Double coil at 14 watts and the single coil at 7 watts


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good info, thank you!! I didn't know this...Never really worked on bikes much. YouTube has been a savior adjusting brake and shifting , etc. They are actually fun to work on, compared to a rusty Ford, say!!
> 
> Just got an email from a friend saying his $1400 stimulus was in his account today!!
> 
> ...


Bikes are fun to work on.


manfredo said:


> So I checked out the front end today...That steerer tube feels very rigid actually, but the forks are terribly sloppy. I really do need to find a better bike or at least swap out the forks....But I agree a steerer tube half that height would be a lot safer, WITH new forks.
> 
> That bike would probably be ok for a 90 pound kid, but I weigh in at about 185 pounds these days. The crank is pure trash too. I'll find a better bike to transfer everything over too.
> 
> ...


Good idea to look for a better fitting bike. You're putting you ass on the line literally......fun is only fun when you're not hurt. LOL I've busted my ass a lot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I already have enough metals in me


I'm about to get my first bit of metal in me. Tuesday I'm having 6 teeth pulled and replaced. Gonna have some titanium in my mouth. The next few months are going to suck. It's gonna take a while for my mouth to heal.


Morning all.   

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm about to get my first bit of metal in me. Tuesday I'm having 6 teeth pulled and replaced. Gonna have some titanium in my mouth. The next few months are going to suck. It's gonna take a while for my mouth to heal.
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ouch!


Yup. Hurt the pocket book too. Oh well. I need it. I suffer because of my teeth a lot. I'm not excited but I'm looking forward to getting it done. My overall health is going to be better and if my constant suffering goes away, it'll be worth it. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup. Hurt the pocket book too. Oh well. I need it. I suffer because of my teeth a lot. I'm not excited but I'm looking forward to getting it done. My overall health is going to be better and if my constant suffering goes away, it'll be worth it.
> 
> SH420


Hopefully you get a multi tooth discount. 

It's good you're taking care of it. It's gonna suck for a bit but it'll be better.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm about to get my first bit of metal in me. Tuesday I'm having 6 teeth pulled and replaced. Gonna have some titanium in my mouth. The next few months are going to suck. It's gonna take a while for my mouth to heal.
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> ...


 
Mouths heal surprisingly quickly. Hang in there hun.



shrxhky420 said:


> Yup. Hurt the pocket book too. Oh well. I need it. I suffer because of my teeth a lot. I'm not excited but I'm looking forward to getting it done. My overall health is going to be better and if my constant suffering goes away, it'll be worth it.
> 
> SH420


I use 3 Tablespoons household bleach to 1 Cup water for a mouthwash. This helps kill gingivitis. I highly recommend it and yes it tastes just like Satan's jizz.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

It's snowing....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

Aww good morning I needed that


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

Sun was shining all morning and it's close to 40F at noon ...but as soon as I typed that it clouded over 

Time for a Sunday morning breakfast... Then I think I'll start some tomatoes today! I've got some cherry and regular seeds leftover, and stored in the refrige. They should sprout. 

I saved a bagful of marigold heads so I have thousands of Marigold seeds, since seeds were scarce last year, and I tested hem last week and they do germinate just fine!

First, bacon!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

It's a go for omelette


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> tastes just like Satan's jizz.


How do you...nevermind.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww good morning View attachment 4852873I needed that


These may add some pizzazz to your collection.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> These may add some pizzazz to your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah I'm loving it


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> These may add some pizzazz to your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My BIL has the grinder.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2021)

Wakey wakey...What's wrong?? Miss that extra hour of sleep?? Man, it WAS tough crawling out of bed today....BUT it's income tax day!!!!

I am forcing myself to do them before i play with my new rosin press, which should be here today....Some assembly required  

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wakey wakey...What's wrong?? Miss that extra hour of sleep?? Man, it WAS tough crawling out of bed today....BUT it's income tax day!!!!
> 
> I am forcing myself to do them before i play with my new rosin press, which should be here today....Some assembly required
> 
> Happy Monday everyone


Dose it look like this ha ha ha good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

The dog didn't wake me until 6:45 this morning. I forgot to tell him about daylight saving time.

I was spending money like I had a job this weekend lol. I bought a new blumat irrigation system that @curious2garden recommended and 18 gallon reservoir that's going to sit on the top of my cabinet. I think we're going back into stay at home lockdown shortly so I hit up the hydro shop and grabbed 150 liters of coco, a shitton perlite, fabric pots and trays before that happens. I think I'm ready to dump dwc!

My application for my acmpr license came on Friday and it's being sent to health Canada today. Now I wait... how long? Who knows.

@manfredo That regalia was a lifesaver! Not a sign of mold or mildew anywhere in the room and I'm a couple weeks from harvest. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

Freezing rain sleeting and now snowing got to love spring time or not so much


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

Well Morning from Tejas.....hope everyone had a nice weekend.....

Woke up this morning to a nice sunny 47F today....high today and can ya believe it....84F for a high......

Coffee is up....just made a fresh pot.....

Before i hit the shop i stopped by the local taco shop picked up some chicken fagita, with green peppers and grilled onions......not bad for $5 plus a tip...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The dog didn't wake me until 6:45 this morning. I forgot to tell him about daylight saving time.
> 
> I was spending money like I had a job this weekend lol. I bought a new blumat irrigation system that @curious2garden recommended and 18 gallon reservoir that's going to sit on the top of my cabinet. I think we're going back into stay at home lockdown shortly so I hit up the hydro shop and grabbed 150 liters of coco, a shitton perlite, fabric pots and trays before that happens. I think I'm ready to dump dwc!
> 
> ...


nice tomatoes ya got there....


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice tomatoes ya got there....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4853842


yeah i've had a few of those....

remember meets my oldest step daughter....she asked what is that.......first words ....what the tomatoe plant... ...she knew...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

new little freakaziod is a stretchy little SOB......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice tomatoes ya got there....


lol thanks. The middle tomato is a member of the disappointment family. I don't know what's up with it. It was my best and healthiest looking plant during veg and it started out looking nice in early flower. Now the damn thing isn't growing any flowers lol. They're so tiny, I'm not even sure that it's going to be worth trimming them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol thanks. The middle tomato is a member of the disappointment family. I don't know what's up with it. It was my best and healthiest looking plant during veg and it started out looking nice in early flower. Now the damn thing isn't growing any flowers lol. They're so tiny, I'm not even sure that it's going to be worth trimming them.
> 
> View attachment 4853863


some are late bloomers, but they're all usuable one way or another. js

i've had a couple of those......had one last year inside.....never would flower....finally i said screw it, put it outside.....then boom.....they're she goes.....and she kept going and going and going....had to finally hide it cause the neighbors were complaining bout a skunky smell... ....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> some are late bloomers, but they're all usuable one way or another. js
> 
> i've had a couple of those......had one last year inside.....never would flower....finally i said screw it, put it outside.....then boom.....they're she goes.....and she kept going and going and going....had to finally hide it cause the neighbors were complaining bout a skunky smell... ....


So there's still hope! Even with this micro mcnugget plant I think it's going to be my largest harvest. My last was in a 3x3 tent and this new cabinet is double the square footage. I'm pretty excited to finally get a harvest from it, we finished building it in July last year and I haven't had a successful harvest since. My stash was starting to get worryingly low.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So there's still hope! Even with this micro mcnugget plant I think it's going to be my largest harvest. My last was in a 3x3 tent and this new cabinet is double the square footage. I'm pretty excited to finally get a harvest from it, we finished building it in July last year and I haven't had a successful harvest since. My stash was starting to get worryingly low.


Stop by, I have some extra.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So there's still hope! Even with this micro mcnugget plant I think it's going to be my largest harvest. My last was in a 3x3 tent and this new cabinet is double the square footage. I'm pretty excited to finally get a harvest from it, we finished building it in July last year and I haven't had a successful harvest since. My stash was starting to get worryingly low.


yep there is, there always hope. Personallly i think the hardest part is getting the plant itself from it's seedling stage all the way to flower finish. After that it's all in what you wanna do with it.......

and my own little personal stash is getting a little weak as well...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep there is, there always hope. Personallly i think the hardest part is getting the plant itself from it's seedling stage all the way to flower finish. After that it's all in what you wanna do with it.......
> 
> and my own little personal stash is getting a little weak as well...js


I did struggle with getting seeds going too. @Bareback gave me a tip to line my propagation tray with perlite and a thin layer of water so things don't dry out. That upped my germination rates to nearly 100%... except for Reserva Privada seeds, those seeds were dicks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stop by, I have some extra.


I'm on my way  I'm hurting most for trim for making edibles... it shut down my cookie empire.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm on my way  I'm hurting most for trim for making edibles... it shut down my cookie empire.


I'll have that shortly also.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did struggle with getting seeds going too. @Bareback gave me a tip to line my propagation tray with perlite and a thin layer of water so things don't dry out. That upped my germination rates to nearly 100%... except for Reserva Privada seeds, those seeds were dicks.
> 
> View attachment 4853899


I have a spray bottle and I just mist the inside of the tray and the pucks once they dry a bit..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

Do you make anything with your trim? 



raratt said:


> I have a spray bottle and I just mist the inside of the tray and the pucks once they dry a bit..


Are you using rockwool? In the winter I've found that they can go from saturated to dry overnight. I'm going to switch to rapid rooters once I use up all these cubes.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you make anything with your trim?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using rockwool? In the winter I've found that they can go from saturated to dry overnight. I'm going to switch to rapid rooters once I use up all these cubes.


I make QWET tincture with it, then I can use it for edibles if I want. I just use the larger peat pots to start them in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

heck i just use the old fashion.....shot glass till it sinks, then damp paper towel in the dvd case for 24hrs.......till i see a tap root, and then straight to soil method.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I make QWET tincture with it, then I can use it for edibles if I want. I just use the larger peat pots to start them in.


Do you feel anything from the alcohol? I tried tinctures once, a couple drops under the tongue and it burned like hell.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm about to get my first bit of metal in me. Tuesday I'm having 6 teeth pulled and replaced. Gonna have some titanium in my mouth. The next few months are going to suck. It's gonna take a while for my mouth to heal.
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> heck i just use the old fashion.....shot glass till it sinks, then damp paper towel in the dvd case for 24hrs.......till i see a tap root, and then straight to soil method.....


I do the shot glass thing too... about 24 hours, then into the cubes on the heating mat.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you feel anything from the alcohol? I tried tinctures once, a couple drops under the tongue and it burned like hell.


Not really, I chase it with beer. It could be the strain but it does give me cotton mouth really bad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm about to get my first bit of metal in me. Tuesday I'm having 6 teeth pulled and replaced. Gonna have some titanium in my mouth. The next few months are going to suck. It's gonna take a while for my mouth to heal.
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> ...


Six?  I'm sorry, good luck tomorrow.

Yoghurt, scrambled eggs and oatmeal were my favorites when I was having dental pain from braces.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do the shot glass thing too... about 24 hours, then into the cubes on the heating mat.


when the wife does her's in the shot glass as well for 24hrs, then straight to soil

just about works everytime....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> when the wife does her's in the shot glass as well for 24hrs, then straight to soil
> 
> just about works everytime....


lol it must have been me or rockwool is really unforgiving. My first couple times I would check the cubes and they would feel moist and heavier than a dry cube. Then come morning they'd be bone dry and the seedling laying on its side. I'll just be glad when I can finally start working with clones. I pitched all the clones that I took from the middle plant on the weekend.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Had to hit this a few times.

Clones are easy people. In a glass of tap water. Avoid direct sunlight and change the tap water every 3-4 days. 70-80F. Use my 50/50 coco/starter method for better results. 

Still wish all the best. LOL.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it must have been me or rockwool is really unforgiving. My first couple times I would check the cubes and they would feel moist and heavier than a dry cube. Then come morning they'd be bone dry and the seedling laying on its side. I'll just be glad when I can finally start working with clones. I pitched all the clones that I took from the middle plant on the weekend.


could be just the seeds themselves........like this round...3 in a glass 24, sink, put inside the dvd case for another 24, only 1 tail the other 2 no....so i put the one in a seedling pot, and the other 2 went outside in the ground, if they pop they pop......if they don't....meh

now my wife...1 seed....shot glass 24hr sinks.....then straight to soil and bam......seedling......  

think she's getting better than me.....sheesh...


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking at getting some bubble hash bags, it comes with 1 8X8 pressing screen, should I buy some extra's? It also has a press for the hash.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2021)

The income tax prep work is done and ready to deliver to my accountant!!

UPS dropped off my rosin plates an hour ago. Looks like I have plenty to do...and then some


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looking at getting some bubble hash bags, it comes with 1 8X8 pressing screen, should I buy some extra's? It also has a press for the hash.


i would buy extra.........just in case kinda thing...ya know


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

i just found out my walmart has dry ice.........whaaaaaaaat.......where is the coffee can and the mesh......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looking at getting some bubble hash bags, it comes with 1 8X8 pressing screen, should I buy some extra's? It also has a press for the hash.


You need 2 to be able to press with towel to remove moisture. I suggest multiples of 2 if doing any more than a small 1-2 ounce run at a time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The income tax prep work is done and ready to deliver to my accountant!!
> 
> UPS dropped off my rosin plates an hour ago. Looks like I have plenty to do...and then some


Still waiting on my DulyTek cold plates they promised for testing. Sucks molds don't fit in high temp plates. GRRR!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

I use jiffy pucks and watter no pree soak and at the same time use CLONEX rooting Gel and for 2 years now and I've only lost one seed and I have lost only 3 clones


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

Sometimes I'll only do one seed. Rapid rooter in a shot glass with plastic wrap on top. 

I've only had a hard time with one batch of seeds that are old and where not kept right.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You need 2 to be able to press with towel to remove moisture. I suggest multiples of 2 if doing any more than a small 1-2 ounce run at a time. View attachment 4854000


I bet if you squish that 73 and 90 in your press, in a 37 micron bag, it'll be yummy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

Morning


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday 

Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 4854656


Morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


I'm sorry manfredo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah, sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


I'm making teriyaki shrimp tacos and slaw tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm making teriyaki shrimp tacos and slaw tonight.


What time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What time?


Dinner at 6:30. I also have schaumrolle for dessert... if I don't eat them before dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dinner at 6:30. I also have schaumrolle for dessert... if I don't eat them before dinner.


Sounds like it'd go well with a blood orange margarita


----------



## Bareback (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 4854656


Not so much good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


Sorry for your lost sending you all the best vibes I can


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


Sorry for you loss man, my condolenses......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

Morning everyone......btw

Yes it's taco tuesday......so guess what i picked up...yes you guessed it.....bacon and egg taco's with the good sauce......yum...

i'll feel it later...trust me....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol thanks. The middle tomato is a member of the disappointment family. I don't know what's up with it. It was my best and healthiest looking plant during veg and it started out looking nice in early flower. Now the damn thing isn't growing any flowers lol. They're so tiny, I'm not even sure that it's going to be worth trimming them.
> 
> View attachment 4853863


The more sativa leaning the less organized the bud structure. The more N the more leafy too. She's going to be unpleasant to trim but hey I come from a time when mostly all we smoked was what you guys would think of as trim and we all got high, enjoy her you may have a nice high from her.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you feel anything from the alcohol? I tried tinctures once, a couple drops under the tongue and it burned like hell.


Oh dear, just swallow it and dilute it if you don't like the taste (use another alcohol). BTW I used @Singlemalt 's recipe once and it is rocket fuel. So strong a high it was unpleasant to take although deceptively quick and easy to make for the most potent I've ever had.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


  Sorry for your loss. This has been a tough couple of years now.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


Sorry Mano.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear, just swallow it and dilute it if you don't like the taste (use another alcohol). BTW I used @Singlemalt 's recipe once and it is rocket fuel. So strong a high it was unpleasant to take although deceptively quick and easy to make for the most potent I've ever had.


I should try making some with patron coffee tequila. 



curious2garden said:


> The more sativa leaning the less organized the bud structure. The more N the more leafy too. She's going to be unpleasant to trim but hey I come from a time when mostly all we smoked was what you guys would think of as trim and we all got high, enjoy her you may have a nice high from her.


I'll take a better picture from the top. She's putting out lots of pretty purples and reds now, definitely the most colourful plant I've grown. It just seems to have stopped growing buds about two weeks ago. I checked the trichomes and they're not even cloudy yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should try making some with patron coffee tequila.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a better picture from the top. She's putting out lots of pretty purples and reds now, definitely the most colourful plant I've grown. It just seems to have stopped growing buds about two weeks ago. I checked the trichomes and they're not even cloudy yet.


Sativa and extreme sativa leaning don't necessarily turn amber. They are clear when they are ready and the plants can act like perennials! I'd try a test bud and then wait, take her out another couple weeks try another test bud. You might fight at 16-18 weeks you have something special. If not kill her and just extract her.

Definite thumbs up on the tequila coffee


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sativa and extreme sativa leaning don't necessarily turn amber.


Good to know, I've been waiting for some amber...Is testing the only way to figure out?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good to know, I've been waiting for some amber...Is testing the only way to figure out?


If by testing you mean cutting and smoking a test bud then yes!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

yumm....a nice sativa.....drool.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sativa and extreme sativa leaning don't necessarily turn amber. They are clear when they are ready and the plants can act like perennials! I'd try a test bud and then wait, take her out another couple weeks try another test bud. You might fight at 16-18 weeks you have something special. If not kill her and just extract her.
> 
> Definite thumbs up on the tequila coffee


Can it be sativa leaning and still have fat indica leaves?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can it be sativa leaning and still fat indica leaves?


yes it can


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If by testing you mean cutting and smoking a test bud then yes!


They still turn cloudy though? I've always grown hybrids.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

stamp collecting was never this complicated.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> They still turn cloudy though? I've always grown hybrids.


I've had a couple that stayed completely clear.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've had a couple that stayed completely clear.


i like it when a sativa is clear.....makes for a nice high......


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good to know, I've been waiting for some amber...Is testing the only way to figure out?


I know that one strain you have , the Bacon is mostly sativa with a really long flower time...I think it said 14-16 weeks or somethin like that.


Thanks for the condolences everyone...To my shock and amazement, my step bro has planned a full funeral complete with a freakin meal at his church afterwards. I get that he wants to honor his dad, but he was so cautious of his dad getting covid teh past year, but now that he is gone it's like F*** everyone else. And apparently all my family is coming in from Boston. Sure hope they don't plan on staying here!! Not to mention I was planning on trimming this weekend, and things are starting to smell "ripe" round here!!!  Fuuuuuuck!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know that one strain you have , the Bacon is mostly sativa with a really long flower time...I think it said 14-16 weeks or somethin like that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the condolences everyone...To my shock and amazement, my step bro has planned a full funeral complete with a freakin meal at his church afterwards. I get that he wants to honor his dad, but he was so cautious of his dad getting covid teh past year, but now that he is gone it's like F*** everyone else. And apparently all my family is coming in from Boston. Sure hope they don't plan on staying here!! Not to mention I was planning on trimming this weekend, and things are starting to smell "ripe" round here!!!  Fuuuuuuck!!


This would be a great weekend to stay home 'ill' to protect them from you.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This would be a great weekend to stay home 'ill' to protect them from you.


I am feeling a little sick, now that you mention it  Both my sisters have been vaccinated already. I don't know how because they are both a lot younger than me. Well the youngest is pregnant so that's probably how she got it, plus her hubby is a nurse. Yeah they all have very little respect for me, unless they want something!


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 14-16 weeks


Stupid me that used to take notes weekly forgot to write down when I flipped them.  Where are those dice at...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stupid me that used to take notes weekly forgot to write down when I flipped them.  Where are those dice at...


In that pot staring at you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know that one strain you have , the Bacon is mostly sativa with a really long flower time...I think it said 14-16 weeks or somethin like that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the condolences everyone...To my shock and amazement, my step bro has planned a full funeral complete with a freakin meal at his church afterwards. I get that he wants to honor his dad, but he was so cautious of his dad getting covid teh past year, but now that he is gone it's like F*** everyone else. And apparently all my family is coming in from Boston. Sure hope they don't plan on staying here!! Not to mention I was planning on trimming this weekend, and things are starting to smell "ripe" round here!!!  Fuuuuuuck!!


Claim you are getting or are sick, pneumonia works great.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Claim you are getting or are sick, pneumonia works great.


Or my personal favorite...explosive diarrhea


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

@curious2garden here’s a better pic of the colours.



the other two have normal looking buds.



my blumat system arrived today


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden here’s a better pic of the colours.
> 
> View attachment 4855129
> 
> ...


You will be pleased with the Blumat system.

I use a 20 gallon reservoir in my lab and have a pressure reducer to supply the plants on the patio.


Just one less thing to worry about when away from home.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

So I was trying to talk my sister out of coming to my house, via text...here's her last response;

"Blah, blah, blah, we're showing up with pizza and your nephew. Don't mess with a pregnant woman who wants pizza. Ben and I have been vaccinated"

Maybe this is why we call her "the brat"...she is use to getting what she wants, always.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So I was trying to talk my sister out of coming to my house, via text...here's her last response;
> 
> "Blah, blah, blah, we're showing up with pizza and your nephew. Don't mess with a pregnant woman who wants pizza. Ben and I have been vaccinated"
> 
> Maybe this is why we call her "the brat"...she is use to getting what she wants, always.


I can not imagine you losing to this, ha ha!! You have to have an epic come back. Because you did not have to shovel snow like I did yesterday, In short, "You owe me, stick it to her"! Or ok be nice but you know you will pay later


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can not imagine you losing to this, ha ha!! You have to have an epic come back. Because you did not have to shovel snow like I did yesterday, In short, "You owe me, stick it to her"! Or ok be nice but you know you will pay later


They just blow my mind...He is a nurse in a big Boston hospital, and she works with children...I'm not sure if they are stupid, or just only care about themselves, but I am getting real tired of people with no regard for the virus or others.

I do have an appt. for my 1st vaccination April 9th! I was almost in for next Friday but the system crashed  

Snow....wow!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> You will be pleased with the Blumat system.
> 
> I use a 20 gallon reservoir in my lab and have a pressure reducer to supply the plants on the patio.
> View attachment 4855154
> ...


I'm so in love with the idea of no daily maintenance. How often do you top up your reservoir? I initially bought a 25 gallon reservoir but I didn't measure and it didn't come close to fitting on the roof of my cabinet so returned it and bought a 18 gallon.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I (desperately) need to go grocery shopping today. Then gonna run my taxes to my accountant, and build a rosin press!! I plugged the plates in last night and they heat up fast!! Squish bags and accessories should be here tomorrow, if Amazon gets their act together. Could be wacked out Wednesday
> 
> Got an early morning wake up call...My step Dad passed this morning. He's been having real trouble breathing, because his lung cancer was back. He had surgery back over 15 years ago, and they gave him 5 years to live then, so he did damned good. Sad but he's not suffering now at least. He outlived 3 wives too, so he was ready I think


So sorry to hear...
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm so in love with the idea of no daily maintenance. How often do you top up your reservoir? I initially bought a 25 gallon reservoir but I didn't measure and it didn't come close to fitting on the roof of my cabinet so returned it and bought a 18 gallon.


I bought a set-up like this over a year ago...It's still in the box. I think I was going on vacation was the reason for getting it. The only thing I didn't like was not being able to move the plants as easily...and small potential for flooding.

I might have to re-visit the idea!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bought a set-up like this over a year ago...It's still in the box. I think I was going on vacation was the reason for getting it. The only thing I didn't like was not being able to move the plants as easily...and small potential for flooding.
> 
> I might have to re-visit the idea!!


I'm used to not being able to move my plants and having lines running everywhere. Before @curious2garden told me about blumat I was designing an elaborate pressurized drip system. Parts and tools were going to cost more than three times what the bluemat cost lol. My only flood so far is from my dumbass going to sleep while my ro reservoir was filling. I still haven't replaced the warped planks in the den.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They just blow my mind...He is a nurse in a big Boston hospital, and she works with children...I'm not sure if they are stupid, or just only care about themselves, but I am getting real tired of people with no regard for the virus or others.
> 
> I do have an appt. for my 1st vaccination April 9th! I was almost in for next Friday but the system crashed
> 
> Snow....wow!!!!


Truthfully none of it stuck but it sounds better if I say I had to shovel  I'm glad you got an appointment. I'm still playing vaccine internet games LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

Top o the morning to ya!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Top o the morning to ya!


You remined me...Happy St. Paddy's Day.

I use to date an Irish woman with a huge family and wow did they like to celebrate St Paddys day!! But I gave up drinking, and Irish woman, and with any luck I'll be celebrating with fresh rosin this year...and perhaps some ham!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You remined me...Happy St. Paddy's Day.
> 
> I use to date an Irish woman with a huge family and wow did they like to celebrate St Paddys day!! But I gave up drinking, and Irish woman, and with any luck I'll be celebrating with fresh rosin this year...and perhaps some ham!


Share pics of the resin! I'm looking forward to your review of your set up.



DarkWeb said:


> Top o the morning to ya!


Happy St. Patrick's day to you too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Top o the morning to ya!





manfredo said:


> You remined me...Happy St. Paddy's Day.
> I use to date an Irish woman with a huge family and wow did they like to celebrate St Paddys day!! But I gave up drinking, and Irish woman, and with any luck I'll be celebrating with fresh rosin this year...and perhaps some ham!


So who's got the green beer this morning?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You remined me...Happy St. Paddy's Day.
> 
> I use to date an Irish woman with a huge family and wow did they like to celebrate St Paddys day!! But I gave up drinking, and Irish woman, and with any luck I'll be celebrating with fresh rosin this year...and perhaps some ham!


I've got a brisket going on the smoker. Some cabbage I'm trying to figure out what to do with. And potatoes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Share pics of the resin! I'm looking forward to your review of your set up.
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's day to you too!


Thanks I'm Irish today! 



Laughing Grass said:


> So who's got the green beer this morning?


I've never had a green beer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 1st vaccination April 9th!


I get my second that day, I keep getting warned this one might make me feel poorly. Calling early on Monday to see if I can get the wife one next week.
Mornin all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never had a green beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I get my second that day, I keep getting warned this one might make me feel poorly.


It might not. Hub never felt anything from either of them, not even a sore arm.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It might not. Hub never felt anything from either of them, not even a sore arm.


I did get a sore arm, not bad though. Gone in a day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


It doesn't look that tasty.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Morning all. Haven't smoked anything today, well not yet. I'm working with the Arizer. I'm not supposed to do any sucking, no straws smoking, sucking peen... rough life.

I'm filling the bag and squeezing the smoke forcing into my mouth, no real sucking needed, just inhale, exhale. Reminds me of a song. 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It doesn't look that tasty.


Well it's beer... it tastes like barf, but it's only once per year. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Morning all. Haven't smoked anything today, well not yet. I'm working with the Arizer. I'm not supposed to do any sucking, no straws smoking, sucking peen... rough life.
> 
> I'm filling the bag and squeezing the smoke forcing into my mouth, no real sucking needed, just inhale, exhale. Reminds me of a song.
> 
> ...


Gotta get an oxygen mask, hook it up to the whip and turn on the fan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2021)

Morning all...hope everyone is good...

last night we had some storms roll through brought the temp down a tad.....nice and 47F this morning light wind out of the north.....and would you guessed it......fire warning for the whole south texas region.......gonna hit 80F today and sunny....

coffee is up and hot.........

i get to be @shrxhky420 at 4pm today at the dentist.....gotta get 2 pulled this afternoon......how i hate dentists....gotta pay for my early life pluckery....so i figured i'd enjoy it with some beef fagita taco's this morning with some guacamole.....and the good sauce.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well it's beer... it tastes like barf, but it's only once per year.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get an oxygen mask, hook it up to the whip and turn on the fan.


I'll drink green beer if you do a pickleback....








Pickleback - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Sounds nasty but is pretty good. I actually can't believe I haven't ever had a green beer either.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hope everyone is good...
> 
> last night we had some storms roll through brought the temp down a tad.....nice and 47F this morning light wind out of the north.....and would you guessed it......fire warning for the whole south texas region.......gonna hit 80F today and sunny....
> 
> ...


Good luck bro. Are they going to be gone for good? No replacement? Dentures? 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good luck bro. Are they going to be gone for good? No replacement? Dentures?
> 
> SH420


gone for good....i have two in the front right of my mouth that over the years have been chipped and broken off, the gum is slowly growing over them, so i'm getting them removed before they get out of hand and become more of a problem later on....there is a 3rd in the same area but according to the dentist it can go on for a little more before it gets removed.....

paying for my early years of pluckery sux i have to say......i gotta do what i gotta do.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

No green beer for me, I wait until it is ripe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll drink green beer if you do a pickleback....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad your provided a link, I wasn't going to google that! 

I'll try anything once.



BudmanTX said:


> gone for good....i have two in the front right of my mouth that over the years have been chipped and broken off, the gum is slowly growing over them, so i'm getting them removed before they get out of hand and become more of a problem later on....there is a 3rd in the same area but according to the dentist it can go on for a little more before it gets removed.....
> 
> paying for my early years of pluckery sux i have to say......i gotta do what i gotta do.....


Jeez sorry Budman



raratt said:


> No green beer for me, I wait until it is ripe.


Ripens to a golden pee colour!


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ripens to a golden pee colour!


Not today...


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

Possibly half?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not today...
> View attachment 4855711


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm glad your provided a link, I wasn't going to google that!
> 
> I'll try anything once.
> 
> ...


Penis shots included?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614973632024747


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Penis shots included?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614973632024747


I Want


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

We talked a friend's wife into trying a black and tan, she said it tasted like it had wood chips in it. They left the bottles on the table so we told her it was probably the Ale they mixed it with so she should wash it down with straight Guinness. She almost spit it on the table.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm glad your provided a link, I wasn't going to google that!
> 
> I'll try anything once.
> 
> ...


I was a little worried myself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Penis shots included?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614973632024747


Should have used olives for the testicles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not today...
> View attachment 4855711


Probably why I never had a green beer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> We talked a friend's wife into trying a black and tan, she said it tasted like it had wood chips in it. They left the bottles on the table so we told her it was probably the Ale they mixed it with so she should wash it down with straight Guinness. She almost spit it on the table.


last time i had a black and tan combo beer was bout 15yrs ago at a bar downtown.....the mix was guiness and bass beer......wasn't to bad if i recall....pitcher was only $10 at the time


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have used olives for the testicles.


Pickled cocktail onions...


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Bass Ale


fify It's an art to build one, my wife has it down.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have used olives for the testicles.


Taste right...... wrong size.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gone for good....i have two in the front right of my mouth that over the years have been chipped and broken off, the gum is slowly growing over them, so i'm getting them removed before they get out of hand and become more of a problem later on....there is a 3rd in the same area but according to the dentist it can go on for a little more before it gets removed.....
> 
> paying for my early years of pluckery sux i have to say......i gotta do what i gotta do.....


Good luck, sounds like it could be a bad day.

I know what you mean about “ paying for the pluckery “ between the fighting and motorcycle crashes my teeth are in bad shape.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Good luck, sounds like it could be a bad day.
> 
> I know what you mean about “ paying for the pluckery “ between the fighting and motorcycle crashes my teeth are in bad shape.


definitely a bad evening.....and maybe morning......

mines a mixture of car crashes, motocross crashes, redneck bar fights.....well you get the picture.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

Apple wood smoked 
....Swiss....cheddar....pepper jack....


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

OOOH, an idea, a west coast Black and Tan using these.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Taste right...... wrong size.


Wait what? Well now I have more questions.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Good luck, sounds like it could be a bad day.
> 
> I know what you mean about “ paying for the pluckery “ between the fighting and motorcycle crashes my teeth are in bad shape.





BudmanTX said:


> definitely a bad evening.....and maybe morning......
> 
> mines a mixture of car crashes, motocross crashes, redneck bar fights.....well you get the picture.....


They make full face helmets and mouthguards.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

My dad pulled one of his own teeth out about a decade ago....Because he thought $100 was too much. He got loaded, and pulled it with vice grips he said...Insane!! I have had 2 wisdom teeth pulled...That wasn't bad. I was going to go to an oral surgeon but it was over a grand for one, and my dentist did it for $100 each. No dental insurance


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My dad pulled one of his own teeth out about a decade ago....Because he thought $100 was too much. He got loaded, and pulled it with vice grips he said...Insane!! I have had 2 wisdom teeth pulled...That wasn't bad. I was going to go to an oral surgeon but it was over a grand for one, and my dentist did it for $100 each. No dental insurance


Must have been in some severe pain to take the extreme step of pulling your own teeth. 

Did you get nitrous oxide? That's what they gave me when I had my wisdom teeth pulled. 

What a trip!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must have been in some severe pain to take the extreme step of pulling your own teeth.
> 
> Did you get nitrous oxide? That's what they gave me when I had my wisdom teeth pulled.
> 
> What a trip!


When I had my wisdom teeth pulled they just gave me a local. Actually one of my roots was hooked around my jaw just enough to make it interesting. I was conscious yesterday. I knew what was happening most of the time. I could feel them tugging and hammering. 
I walked right out of the dental office, a little loose in the legs but good. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> When I had my wisdom teeth pulled they just gave me a local. Actually one of my roots was hooked around my jaw just enough to make it interesting. I was conscious yesterday. I knew what was happening most of the time. I could feel them tugging and hammering.
> I walked right out of the dental office, a little loose in the legs but good.
> 
> SH420


Nuts to that! Knock me tf out! Did you decline a more powerful anesthetic? I heard a lot of horror stories about bruising and having to break them to make extraction easier. Mine came out super easy.... probably 'cause I have a big mouth.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make full face helmets and mouthguards.


Wearing saftey gear to a Redneck brawl will only make matters worse.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nuts to that! Knock me tf out! Did you decline a more powerful anesthetic? I heard a lot of horror stories about bruising and having to break them to make extraction easier. Mine came out super easy.... probably 'cause I have a big mouth.


Was never given the option when I had my wisdom teeth pulled. 
And, No, I was told from the get go I would be conscious. I.V. drip. Didn't sound like knocking me out was even an option. Honestly the worst thing for me, my back started hurting while laying there. I had to move myself a few times towards the end of it. 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make full face helmets and mouthguards.


Hardy-har-har.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Wearing saftey gear to a Redneck brawl will only make matters worse.
> 
> View attachment 4855805
> 
> View attachment 4855806











Product Review: Damage Control “Bubba Teeth” 3D Mouthguard - Breaking Muscle


I was a bit of a tomboy growing up, always fighting with the boys and getting beat up nine times out of ten. One guy even hit me in the face with his book bag after school one day. As a result, I chipped my teeth and required a lot of dental work. Those small ... Read more




breakingmuscle.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was never given the option when I had my wisdom teeth pulled.
> And, No, I was told from the get go I would be conscious. I.V. drip. Didn't sound like knocking me out was even an option. Honestly the worst thing for me, my back started hurting while laying there. I had to move myself a few times towards the end of it.
> 
> SH420


Damn. Is that normal down there?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must have been in some severe pain to take the extreme step of pulling your own teeth.
> 
> Did you get nitrous oxide? That's what they gave me when I had my wisdom teeth pulled.
> 
> What a trip!


Just Novocain for me ... I use to have my office right next to an oral surgeon though, and would watch people stagger out all day long, with a big wad of gauze in their months, drooling blood, usually being led by someone else...It was a sight! My dentist was really good though, I was surprised how well it went both times. But I also never want to do it again! It's weird


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn. Is that normal down there?


Yes...you have to see an oral surgeon for gas, and then it's like surgery cost wise...regular dentists use novociane I believe...$100 a tooth on average, compared to $1000 a tooth average for an oral surgeon. Plus no dangers of anesthesia and it's over quick with a regular dentist.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

Good morning!!

It's dark and gloomy here today, with heavy rain forecast. I just read that my small city is in first place in NYS for total snowfall for the winter, at just over 100 inches of the stuff....with 1-3 more inches predicted over night 

But, there's like 5-6 days in a row next week where the highs are in the 60's every day!!

How's them St. Paddys hangovers???

Haircut on the agenda today, and maybe some transplanting.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 18, 2021)

Morning All...hope the promise of Spring has lightened everyone's spirits.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Morning.





Rain and snow today.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gone for good....i have two in the front right of my mouth that over the years have been chipped and broken off, the gum is slowly growing over them, so i'm getting them removed before they get out of hand and become more of a problem later on....there is a 3rd in the same area but according to the dentist it can go on for a little more before it gets removed.....
> 
> paying for my early years of pluckery sux i have to say......i gotta do what i gotta do.....


I hope you aren't hurting too bad this morning....How'd it go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes...you have to see an oral surgeon for gas, and then it's like surgery cost wise...regular dentists use novociane I believe...$100 a tooth on average, compared to $1000 a tooth average for an oral surgeon. Plus no dangers of anesthesia and it's over quick with a regular dentist.


Ah that makes sense. I had that done when I was under 18 so it was covered under our public health care.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4856532


You're not allowed to call spring next year.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're not allowed to call spring next year.....


lol I think this saturday will be mojitos on the patio to make it official.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I think this saturday will be mojitos on the patio to make it official.


I am pumped for next weeks weather!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am pumped for next weeks weather!!!


Think you're going to have flooding with all the rain and melting snow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I think this saturday will be mojitos on the patio to make it official.


We still have lots of snow. I was out on the deck in just a t-shirt yesterday.....already had two lunches out there soaking up some sun with my ski goggles on  

I'm not looking forward to the mud season though


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am pumped for next weeks weather!!!


Same...

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am pumped for next weeks weather!!!


How does the press work?
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We still have lots of snow. I was out on the deck in just a t-shirt yesterday.....already had two lunches out there soaking up some sun with my ski goggles on
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the mud season though


Nice! We've done a couple barbecues but haven't hung out there yet.

Get your bike out and get dirty! Probably way too early to consider DH.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> How does the press work?
> Fred


It seems to work well. I only used it once so far...Next I need to get something decent to vape it with. And then start experimenting!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! We've done a couple barbecues but haven't hung out there yet.
> 
> Get your bike out and get dirty! Probably way too early to consider DH.


No biking for probably about two months. Well sooner at lower elevations but nothing out my door. DH I don't do two much anymore. 2019 was the last time and I only went once....having kids slowed that down.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

Supposed to be in and out of the 70's later next week.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

Not looking too shabby here either!!


----------



## smokin away (Mar 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Same...
> View attachment 4856549
> Fred


That's bad rough weather. What you need is a vacation to the "Nature's Coast" in Florida. Ya, the skeeters are bad at night but the sun drives them away when it hits 80°. Hope your grow lights keep you warm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)

ugh why am i awake......oh that's right.....work...and $$$$

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is good.....

yeah the dentist didn't do me any favors.....2 out 1 to go for a later date.....dang my mouth still kinda sensitive here..little alleeve and some anitbiotics, ready to rock...

well woke up 47F this morning gonna hit 74F today and sunny.....

Coffee is fresh and ready to go.....

now i gotta think about lunch......chicken soup and a salad...yeah that will work....expecially since i can't have taco's for a few days......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No biking for probably about two months. Well sooner at lower elevations but nothing out my door. DH I don't do two much anymore. 2019 was the last time and I only went once....having kids slowed that down.


Horseshoe resort and blue mountain don't open to mtb until mid to late may. I think it would be a blast to go bombing down there on a fat bike in the snow and it's so compacted that it wouldn't be _that_ dangerous. They're not doing bike rentals this year so I probably won't be going either. 

Gotta get the kiddies doing DH.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hope everyone is good...
> 
> last night we had some storms roll through brought the temp down a tad.....nice and 47F this morning light wind out of the north.....and would you guessed it......fire warning for the whole south texas region.......gonna hit 80F today and sunny....
> 
> ...


How'd it go?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh why am i awake......oh that's right.....work...and $$$$
> 
> Morning everyone.....hope everyone is good.....
> 
> ...


Might have to switch it up to soft burritos for a week, after a few days!! Feel better!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Might have to switch it up to soft burritos for a week, after a few days!! Feel better!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Apple wood smoked
> ....Swiss....cheddar....pepper jack....
> View attachment 4855748


I'm considering getting one of these to go with my Big Green Egg. I'm tired of staying up all night to babysit a brisket





Amazon.com: BBQ Guru's UltraQ Bluetooth/Wi-Fi BBQ Temperature Controller Universal Kit for Grills and Smokers: Industrial & Scientific


Buy BBQ Guru's UltraQ Bluetooth/Wi-Fi BBQ Temperature Controller Universal Kit for Grills and Smokers: Grill Thermometers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make full face helmets and mouthguards.


Today


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Horseshoe resort and blue mountain don't open to mtb until mid to late may. I think it would be a blast to go bombing down there on a fat bike in the snow and it's so compacted that it wouldn't be _that_ dangerous. They're not doing bike rentals this year so I probably won't be going either.
> 
> Gotta get the kiddies doing DH.


The kids are going to scare me......both are risk takers......I don't know why....  
Probably around '98 I did a dual slalom on the snow at a ski resort. Bikes and snowboards.....though it was definitely different.....lower banks and jumps not crazy but the track was built more like a ski ds course.







Laughing Grass said:


>


I was thinking about juicing a taco lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm considering getting one of these to go with my Big Green Egg. I'm tired of staying up all night to babysit a brisket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice.....not cheap but nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Might have to switch it up to soft burritos for a week, after a few days!! Feel better!!


might have to.....today's lunch chicken soup and a soft salad....the mrs said she'll pickup a few things to help me through it all.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I won't b
> 
> How'd it go?


actually it went pretty well....hour and a half in the seat.....little novacaine in the cheek and gum......didn't feel a thing till i got home after everything wore off......

he did warn me about the 3rd one....said i needed to watch that one.....so he set me up with some antibotics just to be sure...

surprsingly it only cost me $240 outa pocket....


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the mrs said she'll pickup a few things to help me through it all.....


Tequila?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tequila?


naw........maker's mark.......lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> *The kids are going to scare me.*.....both are risk takers......I don't know why....
> Probably around '98 I did a dual slalom on the snow at a ski resort. Bikes and snowboards.....though it was definitely different.....lower banks and jumps not crazy but the track was built more like a ski ds course.
> 
> 
> ...


Children are your hostage to the future  Pot helps a lot, occasionally alcohol helps even better, hang in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The kids are going to scare me......both are risk takers......I don't know why....
> Probably around '98 I did a dual slalom on the snow at a ski resort. Bikes and snowboards.....though it was definitely different.....lower banks and jumps not crazy but the track was built more like a ski ds course.
> 
> 
> ...


Have to build the skills now before fear and self preservation ingrained into them. How many crashes did you have before the finish line?  

Megavalanche is on my bucket list before I turn 40.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have to build the skills now before fear and self preservation ingrained into them. How many crashes did you have before the finish line?
> 
> Megavalanche is on my bucket list before I turn 40.


I still crash......

Not my pics but both have had these since they could walk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I still crash......


That means you're doing it right.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That means you're doing it right.


Ever shatter a chest protector?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever shatter a chest protector?


No I've knocked the wind out of myself a couple times but nothing serious. I don't take huge risks. 

I'm guessing you have.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I've knocked the wind out of myself a couple times but nothing serious. I don't take huge risks.
> 
> I'm guessing you have.


Yup.....missed a berm because I overshot a tabletop......basically landed in the turn and couldn't make it...the tall grass was hiding a stump. I was trying to keep up with someone very fast. I will never buy anything that has to take a beating out of clear plastic. I also shattered one of these that season. Not my pic but exactly what it was.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup.....missed a berm because I overshot a tabletop......basically landed in the turn and couldn't make it...the tall grass was hiding a stump. I was trying to keep up with someone very fast. I will never buy anything that has to take a beating out of clear plastic. I also shattered one of these that season. Not my pic but exactly what it was.
> View attachment 4856745


lol were you able to keep going? Modern mountain bikes have the iscg tabs for the bashguard on the frame now so you no longer have to use a crank based guards. Table tops are the only jumps I hit. I have a headspace about gaps and go around them. I cased a big gap, landed right on the bb/back tire, the bike stopped dead and I kept going over the bars... 

Kinda like this guy but the gap was way bigger. 





This is the trail, the gap I lost it on is at 1:17


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

No it stoped me fast! I jumped up to get back on but realized my chest protector felt loose and then it dropped. This was the trail. Right around the 2:30 mark that's one of my favorite jumps ever! You freaking launch out of the trees and drop-in to a big sweeping berm. The fall was a few turns before that. Those are just clips put together in that vid....the jumps are not in order.






Fun place.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No it stoped me fast! I jumped up to get back on but realized my chest protector felt loose and then it dropped. This was the trail. Right around the 2:30 mark that's one of my favorite jumps ever! You freaking launch out of the trees and drop-in to a big sweeping berm. The fall was a few turns before that. Those are just clips put together in that vid....the jumps are not in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boo couldn't see the landing. This came in my google feed today. No more dh at blue mountain.  Still have horseshoe but blue mountain was 10x better. 









Blue Mountain to replace downhill bike park with cross-country trails


The resort will be permanently closing its downhill bike park and lift access but will be expanding its cross-country trails into the Orchard ski area




www.collingwoodtoday.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo couldn't see the landing. This came in my google feed today. No more dh at blue mountain.  Still have horseshoe but blue mountain was 10x better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What time?


I almost poisoned us both with rancid shrimp on Tuesday so I got her favorite peri peri chicken for dinner. It smelled so good driving home. First bite she dropped her fork and ran for the bathroom. I think we got someone else's order with extra hot sauce lol. Just touch a tiny bit on your tongue and it burns for a while.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost poisoned us both with rancid shrimp on Tuesday so I got her favorite peri peri chicken for dinner. It smelled so good driving home. First bite she dropped her fork and ran for the bathroom. I think we got someone else's order with extra hot sauce lol. Just touch a tiny bit on your tongue and it burns for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4857025


I'd just wait for breakfast.......lol or get the munchies and fart fire the next day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd just wait for breakfast.......lol or get the munchies and fart fire the next day!


oh no this was inedible. I'd rather eat the rancid shrimp


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh no this was inedible. I'd rather eat the rancid shrimp


Dice some up real fine and add it to some waffle batter. I have personally witnessed someone’s enthusiastic response to this combo. Disclaimer, I didn’t sample.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Dice some up real fine and add it to some waffle batter. I have personally witnessed someone’s enthusiastic response to this combo. Disclaimer, I didn’t sample.


I'd try it!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd try it!


“hold my beer and bring it”


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “hold my beer and bring it”


 famous last words!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> famous last words!


Fire in the hooooh dear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Dice some up real fine and add it to some waffle batter. I have personally witnessed someone’s enthusiastic response to this combo. Disclaimer, I didn’t sample.


No waffle iron. I could do an eggo sandwich. Did this enthusiastic person know beforehand?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd try it!


do you have nandos there?









Extra Extra Hot


Home of the legendary, Portuguese flame-grilled PERi-PERi chicken. Try a Nando's restaurant near you.




www.nandos.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have nandos there?


What?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No waffle iron. I could do an eggo sandwich. Did this enthusiastic person know beforehand?


Let’s just say this person was in a position to figure it out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


so that's a no then.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> eggo sandwich


No; the nuclear material must be distributed into the moderator volume. Gotta have a waffle iron.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

They're in four _lucky_ states

https://www.nandosperiperi.com/delivery


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so that's a no then.


LOL mcdonald's is just about a hour round trip. There's no "chain" anything close.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No; the nuclear material must be distributed into the moderator volume. Gotta have a waffle iron.


I have a shiny newish pizzelle press.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're in four _lucky_ states
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nandosperiperi.com/deli


WTF!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF!
> View attachment 4857055


error in my link, it's fixed now


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a shiny newish pizzelle press.


I never met Pizzelle, but would share vodka shots with GloZell.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL mcdonald's is just about a hour round trip. There's no "chain" anything close.


We have a Taco Bell...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have a Taco Bell...


How close are you to an In N Out?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2021)

Mister smiley is ready


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How close are you to an In N Out?


17 miles, one way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Anybody wanna help this guy?




__





Windburn or something else?


Hey guys, any guess on what this is? Plants are right next to my air intake and get a decent bit of wind. The majority of this are around that area in my tent. Let me know what you all think!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> 17 miles, one way.


Whoa. 48 miles from where I was, 43 here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa. 48 miles from where I was, 43 here.


Days from here....


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa. 48 miles from where I was, 43 here.


I don't see the attraction myself, not a big fan. I'd rather do CJ's.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I never met Pizzelle, but would share vodka shots with GloZell.


lol over and out.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't see the attraction myself, not a big fan. I'd rather do CJ's.


In N Out is pretty much the best franchise burger imo. I don’t know CJ’s and never saw one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Days from here....


Yeah after 2 days on shank’s mare they were near inedible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I never met Pizzelle, but would share vodka shots with GloZell.


Would you do shots with Nykia


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> CJ’s


Carl's Jr?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In N Out is pretty much the best franchise burger imo. I don’t know CJ’s and never saw one.


I guessing,
15900 SIERRA HIGHWAY
MOJAVE, CA 93501-1516


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How close are you to an In N Out?


440 miles. New Jersey looks closest.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do shots with Nykia


She’s cute, and she plainly has aspirations. But GloZell has this unfiltered animal quality.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I guessing,
> 15900 SIERRA HIGHWAY
> MOJAVE, CA 93501-1516


Oh derp


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> 440 miles. New Jersey looks closest.


Never even heard of them before I moved west.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have nandos there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol





__





Nando's Restaurant – Italian Restaurant | Endwell, NY


Taste some authentic flavors when you dine with us. All of our food is homemade from scratch. Delivery available. Pizza, trays, platters. Call 607-754-5411




www.nandositalianrestaurant.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have nandos there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nando’s is the bomb, I love their food.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't see the attraction myself, not a big fan. I'd rather do BJ's.


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Nando’s is the bomb, I love their food.


They're in Australia too? I had no idea they were that global.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No; the nuclear material must be distributed into the moderator volume. Gotta have a waffle iron.


You don't need a waffle iron. I would have made him pancakes with the same mix.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

Fry fry fry day!!! Seeing my pain management dr. this morning, and i'll schedule another steroid injection for my shoulder for next month....it's been 2 months and 3 months is the soonest they will do them. It's hurting pretty good again...woke up at 5 am and took meds to get back to sleep, kind of. 

Got a haircut yesterday, and thinking about calling hours tonight. I still have not decided whether to do the funeral, or calling hours, but I'm not doing all 4 events, and calling hours would be the easiest, and I won't have to break out a suit and tie! We weren't close, but it is family...or was.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You don't need a waffle iron. I would have made him pancakes with the same mix.


Uh...everyone needs a waffle iron, momma!

Seriously. Most people think of waffles and they think eggo frozen pucks of
disappointment.

No. More people need to experience the glory of freshly made waffles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh...everyone needs a waffle iron, momma!
> 
> Seriously. Most people think of waffles and they think eggo frozen pucks of
> disappointment.
> ...


Truth!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Friday y'all


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 19, 2021)

Morning All and Happy TFIFF!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh...everyone needs a waffle iron, momma!
> 
> Seriously. Most people think of waffles and they think eggo frozen pucks of
> disappointment.
> ...


I completely agree with you and I own a lovely waffle iron. But if you need to serve vengeance pancakes are a suitable delivery system


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh...everyone needs a waffle iron, momma!
> 
> Seriously. Most people think of waffles and they think eggo frozen pucks of
> disappointment.
> ...


hey what did eggos ever do to you?


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hey what did eggos ever do to you?


They aren't very trustworthy, I got burned by one...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> They aren't very trustworthy, I got burned by one...


I like snacking on mini cinnamon toast eggos.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like snacking on mini cinnamon toast eggos.


They’re fine...just not a waffle imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They’re fine...just not a waffle imo


I'm just teasing. They're empty calories, I wouldn't let a kid eat them for breakfast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Last day for the outdoor beer fridge


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Last day for the outdoor beer fridge


You're the only person I know who mourns the end of winter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2021)

For Dark Web loss I'll smoke a bowl


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're the only person I know who mourns the end of winter.


I have friends that chase winter. They fly south for the summer. Ski all year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have friends that chase winter. They fly south for the summer. Ski all year.


Back in the day there was 8 of us we chased the eldess wave feel your pain


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2021)

Endless wave


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have friends that chase winter. They fly south for the summer. Ski all year.


I believe the term is psychopaths.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2021)

Let's find out DarkWeb do they base jump?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2021)

Or the wingsuit falling or flying I think they call it


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I believe the term is psychopaths.


No, they are something else.....some of the best skiers I've skied with.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's find out DarkWeb do they base jump?


I wouldn't doubt it. They haven't come through in a few years.....I wasn't around this season so I can't say for this last one. They are all over. One year here the next some other place...

Skiing pays for it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2021)

Now the skiing with that sail or kite or parachute deal looks like a blast


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now the skiing with that sail or kite or parachute deal looks like a blast


I love this one! I love the song too. Happy 1st day of spring everyone!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I love this one! I love the song too. Happy 1st day of spring everyone!!


Yayyyyyyyy and good morning All!!
Sorry @DarkWeb....I'm a warmth lover now lol.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning.



FastFreddi said:


> Yayyyyyyyy and good morning All!!
> Sorry @DarkWeb....I'm a warmth lover now lol.
> Fred


You can wear less layers....


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> You can wear less layers....


Yessir lmao! Morning.
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> You can wear less layers....


Show off ha ha ha ha ha good morning to you all and once again


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning all. Normally I like to post a song, on Friday, in this thread. Why? I don't know, it's just something I started doing. Well, yesterday I skipped out. Wasn't feeling all that well and just wasn't into it. 
Whatever you do, don't apologize for smoking, just don't. Lol. for those of you in non legal states...






SH420


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Show off ha ha ha ha ha good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4858250


Good morning Sir....station is ready, nail is hot and the rosin fresh...help yourselves.....

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning all. Normally I like to post a song, on Friday, in this thread. Why? I don't know, it's just something I started doing. Well, yesterday I skipped out. Wasn't feeling all that well and just wasn't into it.
> Whatever you do, don't apologize for smoking, just don't. Lol. for those of you in non legal states...
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning and I hope today is better for you.
Fred


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning and I hope today is better for you.
> Fred


Morning Fred and Thanks. I probably should have taken extra time off work. My mouth was and is still sore. Better today though. 

   

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning Fred and Thanks. I probably should have taken extra time off work. My mouth was and is still sore. Better today though.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I'm sure they would understand if you need it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure they would understand if you need it.


I'm a little crazy. I think I mentioned it, I joined a zoom meeting the day of my surgery just to make sure nobody was messing up my orders. Mamashark was pissed. Lol. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm a little crazy. I think I mentioned it, I joined a zoom meeting the day of my surgery just to make sure nobody was messing up my orders. Mamashark was pissed. Lol.
> 
> SH420


You did. Hopefully you're taking it easy today?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You did. Hopefully you're taking it easy today?


No. Lol. I'm placing orders right now. I'll put in a few hours and then I need to get back to the cabinets 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. Lol. I'm placing orders right now. I'll put in a few hours and then I need to get back to the cabinets
> 
> SH420


Responsibilities suck sometimes lol


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm a little crazy. I think I mentioned it, I joined a zoom meeting the day of my surgery just to make sure nobody was messing up my orders. Mamashark was pissed. Lol.
> 
> SH420


Value added attention to the company does not go unnoticed although not frequently compensated or acknowledged. 
With a new promotion I'm sure that is one of the reasons you were offered the position.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 20, 2021)

Dude, love is all you need


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 21, 2021)

Morning All.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


That's about the craziest shit I have ever seen...Sooo very cool. I was thinking, I wonder how many takes this took...a lot apparently! Dude has HUGE balls!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's about the craziest shit I have ever seen...Sooo very cool. I was thinking, I wonder how many takes this took...a lot apparently! Dude has HUGE balls!!


Haha the magic of television!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2021)

Good Morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 22, 2021)

Morning Everyone...have yourselves a great one!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

Morning.






WTF 70° on Thursday


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

Sun is shining and mid 60's forecast...I'm thinking about breaking out a pair of shorts today!! And perhaps a nice long bike ride. 

Arms a little sore from the vaccination but feel fine other than that!

Maybe some transplanting this morning, and I need to kick trimming up to the top of the list...My buddy hurt his shoulder and back and was whining he was too sore to trim so it had been delayed...The girls are fat and sagging with heavy nuggs. It's all good!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

Morning peeps, happy Monday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

Hmmm, what should I do with my pork today.....mmmmm this looks good  








Stuffed Pork Tenderloin with Caramelized Onions - Hey Grill, Hey


This Stuffed Pork Tenderloin is packed with flavor from balsamic caramelized onions, crumbled bacon, manchego cheese, and spinach.




heygrillhey.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning peeps, happy Monday.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hmmm, what should I do with my pork today.....mmmmm this looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which reminds me I have the other half of a stuffed pork loin in the freezer. I need to defrost it. This maybe the answer to my Easter dinner, thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hmmm, what should I do with my pork today.....mmmmm this looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schnitzel? You get to pound your pork 



cannabineer said:


>


Makes me want a ham sandwich.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)

Morning everyone...hope people had a nice weekend.....

welp woke up this morning at a brisk 47F with a south wind coming off the gulf......high today 75F....we'll be in the lower 80F by this weekend....

spent my weekend mowing 3 1/2 acres, wasn't all bad just sat on a riding mower for a few hours listening to some tunes and smoking a J, later that evening as i went home, decided to water the dogs and garden and such, and low and behold what i find, a water leak under the house......like wtf....so here i am on the phone to find a plumber on the weekend...finally found one that could come out on sunday, talk bout a breather, he slide under the house we found the leak and got it fixed, after that since it was getting late, we checked the meter, and we find another leak, somewhere under the house, think we found it, so he's coming back out to finish the job this evening about 7pm....so there's that.....

Coffee is up and fresh for those who need a refill.....

just picked up some bean and cheese taco's this morning.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...hope people had a nice weekend.....
> 
> welp woke up this morning at a brisk 47F with a south wind coming off the gulf......high today 75F....we'll be in the lower 80F by this weekend....
> 
> ...


Are you back to normal this week after your dental work? Hope @shrxhky420 is feeling better too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you back to normal this week after your dental work? Hope @shrxhky420 is feeling better too.


yeah i am, doesn't take me to long to heal up.......i was wondering bout him too and how's he's doing with his stuff he had done...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i am, doesn't take me to long to heal up.......i was wondering bout him too and how's he's doing with his stuff he had done...


That's fast! what has it been? Five days?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's fast! what has it been? Five days?


yeah it's been 5 days total, but i was good to go by Saturday.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it's been 5 days total, but i was good to go by Saturday.......


life without tacos isn't worth living.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Schnitzel? You get to pound your pork
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want a ham sandwich.


Not schnitzel.

You butterfly cut a tenderloin.....then roll it up with super tasty ingredients. Hope it's good. Looks great  

I'll probably still pound it for fun though


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> life without tacos isn't worth living.


ya darn tootin.....lol....taco's are a staple around these parts......breakfast, lunch and dinner if need be....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

Concerts are back!  Big Wreck on May 14th, I'm going!






CityView Drive-in | Toronto







cityviewdrivein.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Concerts are back!  Big Wreck on May 14th, I'm going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll be flashing the singer in no time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you'll be flashing the singer in no time


it's a small price to pay to see a concert.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not schnitzel.
> 
> You butterfly cut a tenderloin.....then roll it up with super tasty ingredients. Hope it's good. Looks great
> 
> I'll probably still pound it for fun though


have you tried tenderloin in the air fryer yet? Rub with garlic, oregano, thyme, lemon, salt and pepper and cook for 20 minutes. 

So yummy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you tried tenderloin in the air fryer yet? Rub with garlic, oregano, thyme, lemon, salt and pepper and cook for 20 minutes.
> 
> So yummy.


I don't really use the air fryer that much. That sounds good though.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't really use the air fryer that much.....


Just don’t let @curious2garden or @cannabineer hear you say that out loud...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't really use the air fryer that much. That sounds good though.


i did a burger in a air fryer....once......and i was told to never do that again.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just don’t let @curious2garden or @cannabineer hear you say that out loud...


Maybe mine is different but it's good at reheating pizza and fries. Mine does have a rotating basket but that only holds about half of what I can spread out on the racks. Just not my thing I guess.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just don’t let @curious2garden or @cannabineer hear you say that out loud...


I’m thinking I should try that. I’m not clear on amounts of oregano and thyme.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 22, 2021)

I've been using my air fryer for everything lately. Season some defrosted chicken and toss rice in the cooker. Throw some steam veggies in the micro. Dinner is ready in 15 mins.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m thinking I should try that. I’m not clear on amounts of oregano and thyme.


when I do a rub it's one clove garlic, 1 tsp oregano, 1/2 tsp thyme, juice from one lemon and salt and pepper to taste... and a little tatzhiki for dipping.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> when I do a rub it's one clove garlic, 1 tsp oregano, 1/2 tsp thyme, juice from one lemon and salt and pepper to taste... and a little tatzhiki for dipping.


That does sound good!

Tzatziki is pretty much the only way I like cucumber; go figure.

I am motivated to find an instant pot recipe for gyro meat.

~edit~ Woohoo!








Instant Pot Gyro Recipe | Doner Kabab Gyro Meat


Make this delicious Instant Pot Gyro Recipe right at home! Using your pressure cooker to get authentic-tasting gyro meat is a game changer!




twosleevers.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That does sound good!
> 
> Tzatziki is pretty much the only way I like cucumber; go figure.
> 
> I am motivated to find an instant pot recipe for gyro meat.


you're better at spelling tzatziki than I am.  There's a lot of instapot recipes for gyros. I wonder if it's close to spooled meat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're better at spelling tzatziki than I am.  There's a lot of instapot recipes for gyros. I wonder if it's close to spooled meat.


There’s nothing prettier than a big cone of meat getting brown edges on one of those vertical rotisseries.

Recipe I edited in says the product looks eww but is delicious. That works for me.

Now to locally find ground lamb! That muttony kick makes the dish for me.

The ethnic shaming was unintentional, but I am still giggling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There’s nothing prettier than a big cone of meat getting brown edges on one of those vertical rotisseries.
> 
> Recipe I edited in says the product looks eww but is delicious. That works for me.
> 
> ...


 looks like a bisection of a smoker's lung. $39 per kg for ground lamb right now ouch!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks like a bisection of a smoker's lung. $39 per kg for ground lamb right now ouch!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2021)

corned beef in the oven...I love the week after Paddys Day


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> corned beef in the oven...I love the week after Paddys Day


Damn I missed out on Corned Beef for St Paddy's day.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> corned beef in the oven...I love the week after Paddys Day


I finished the last of ours with breakfast today.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

You guys are making me incredibly hungry again!! I might do a bucket of KFC for the first time in a year! My trimmer might be in hiding and KFC could lure him out, lol.

Check out this portable enail by Youcan I just found, and they take the ceramic donuts  









Yocan Torch 2020 Enail


Yocan Torch 2020 E-nail is making your dabbing sessions a lot easier. By simply attaching it to your dab rig, you can instantly enjoy great vapor! Buy authentic Yocan Torch Enail only from Yocan Vaporizer store.




www.yocanvaporizer.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I missed out on Corned Beef for St Paddy's day.





raratt said:


> I finished the last of ours with breakfast today.


I have just a little bit left for hash tomorrow morning. I made some Poutine last night that seriously kicked ass. 








Poutine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have just a little bit left for hash tomorrow morning. I made some Poutine last night that seriously kicked ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je mangerais ça


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hmmm, what should I do with my pork today.....mmmmm this looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay ya gotta try this one! It ended up a little overdone but not bad. The onions and balsamic nail it!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

How about a slab of the pork tenderloin with stuffing, and a side of the Poutine, with gravy smothering all of it.

I had 2 hotdogs for dinner and trimmed a huge plant....ugh! 1 down a few to go


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you back to normal this week after your dental work? Hope @shrxhky420 is feeling better too.


Hi! I'm ok. Better. I was actually a little more fucked up than I was probably willing to admit. 
I would say today I'm feeling as good as I probably will for a little while. I was told it will be several months before I'm fully healed. The bone grafts will take a while. The right side seems to be fine. No soreness or anything. The left side, still a little uncomfortable. That was the side that always bothered me. Must have been pretty bad on that side. I'm getting used to not having molars. My mouth sits differently and my tongue doesn't seem to find a comfortable spot. 
Gotta be careful brushing my teeth too. I have stitches. I have to make sure I don't fuck them up. Lol.

I appreciate you guys thinking about me. 
 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

It's looking like another beautiful day...It sure is beautiful for March!!

I started out on a bike ride late yesterday afternoon, but my elderly neighbor was sitting on his porch so I stopped in for a visit instead. He is 86 and in rough rough shape, like I have no idea how he is managing alone. He has no kitchen at all after his house fire. They gutted it. No car...I'm gonna have to start bringing him food!! He has a few people that help him out, but damn, so sad. And his wife has dementia and is in a nursing home. He was drinking too...all he needs is one more fall.  

Planning on finishing up my transplanting today, and maybe I'll have time to start some tomatoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hi! I'm ok. Better. I was actually a little more fucked up than I was probably willing to admit.
> I would say today I'm feeling as good as I probably will for a little while. I was told it will be several months before I'm fully healed. The bone grafts will take a while. The right side seems to be fine. No soreness or anything. The left side, still a little uncomfortable. That was the side that always bothered me. Must have been pretty bad on that side. I'm getting used to not having molars. My mouth sits differently and my tongue doesn't seem to find a comfortable spot.
> Gotta be careful brushing my teeth too. I have stitches. I have to make sure I don't fuck them up. Lol.
> 
> ...


wow I didn't realize the work was that extensive! Glad you're feeling a bit better. Are you taking time off work?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.



Best Tuesday of the year... so far. How's your snowpack?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best Tuesday of the year... so far. How's your snowpack?
> 
> View attachment 4860641


Unless you have arachnophobia, that is


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best Tuesday of the year... so far. How's your snowpack?
> 
> View attachment 4860641


Still a ton of snow out there. I had to go out yesterday and at lower elevations it's pretty much just the big piles and shaded areas. Possible snow Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. 

I had dreams about water in my basement last night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Unless you have arachnophobia, that is


lol I was confused there for a moment.

You could tell me any fact about how dangerous animals are in Australia and I'd believe you. They got vampire bees? Of course they do! Dogs don't need a permit to carry a gun? I wouldn't even google it. 



DarkWeb said:


> Still a ton of snow out there. I had to go out yesterday and at lower elevations it's pretty much just the big piles and shaded areas. Possible snow Sunday, Monday and Wednesday.
> 
> I had dreams about water in my basement last night.


 Your basement is completely empty right now isn't it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was confused there for a moment.
> 
> You could tell me any fact about how dangerous animals are in Australia and I'd believe you. They got vampire bees? Of course they do! Dogs don't need a permit to carry a gun? I wouldn't even google it.
> 
> ...


Mostly. Some things found their way back like my desk and tent. The floors are gone and the bottom of the walls are stripped. The walls are coming down anyway. But I'm gonna have to still keep the water moving out and I'm not looking forward to it. Wish I could just skip this month.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mostly. Some things found their way back like my desk and tent. The floors are gone and the bottom of the walls are stripped. The walls are coming down anyway. But I'm gonna have to still keep the water moving out and I'm not looking forward to it. Wish I could just skip this month.


Are they going to have to dig out the foundation and put in weeper tiles and French drain?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Are they going to have to dig out the foundation and put in weeper tiles and French drain?


The interior perimeter will be dug out and drains go in. Then also a grid work of perforated drain pipe will go under the concrete floor so nothing can get in ever again. I would rather have excavated the outside perimeter but other issues came up like trees a septic tank, deck and an addition.

Insurance turned a tough straight forward job into a complicated pita. We would have been out of the house a day or two.......now it's everything comes out of the basement.......water heater, pressure tank....so they can dig. Probably not going to be in the house a few weeks now. And I can't start because it has to be dry. This was all supposed to happen before winter. Covid has thrown so many wrenches into this also.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The interior perimeter will be dug out and drains go in. Then also a grid work of perforated drain pipe will go under the concrete floor so nothing can get in ever again. I would rather have excavated the outside perimeter but other issues came up like trees a septic tank, deck and an addition.
> 
> Insurance turned a tough straight forward job into a complicated pita. We would have been out of the house a day or two.......now it's everything comes out of the basement.......water heater, pressure tank....so they can dig. Probably not going to be in the house a few weeks now. And I can't start because it has to be dry. This was all supposed to happen before winter. Covid has thrown so many wrenches into this also.


That sucks. It would be nice to have the extra space of a basement but they don't make them around here.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> That sucks. It would be nice to have the extra space of a basement but they don't make them around here.


At least we wouldn't have to worry about flooding.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Morning everyone

It's a 55F this morning and sunny....gonna hit 82F today...gonna be nice especially after the thunder boomer we had last night come through.....

Finish catching all the leaks under the house.....last night we found 2 more and got them patched up....so we are good to go...at least for now......fingers crossed...

welp coffee is fresh......those who need a refill go for it...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 

I made up an animal fact once. It was about giraffe penises...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> I made up an animal fact once. It was about giraffe my peener...











raratt said:


> That sucks. It would be nice to have the extra space of a basement but they don't make them around here.


You don't have a basement? Weird!


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> At least we wouldn't have to worry about flooding.


Or the house falling into a hole during an earthquake.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't have a basement? Weird!


Slab on grade mostly in Cal. Unless you like to do more work like @Aeroknow lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't have a basement? Weird!


No basements in Cali. Too nice to live underground here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

Where do you put your hvac and hot water heaters? 

That's so bizarre!


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where do you put your hvac and hot water heaters?
> 
> That's so bizarre!


Hot water heater goes in the garage along with central heating and air conditioning. We use AC when it gets hot BTW.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Damn I'm in my basement on hot days......I'd want one out there.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I'm in my basement on hot days......I'd want one out there.


That's what the AC is for.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's what the AC is for.


My wife calls me a vampire.....I like it cold and dark lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

well look what popped off.....guess those quakes in iceland did let something loose.......






2 days ago it erupted....


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like it warm and wet lol


fify


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 23, 2021)

I used to work HVAC and here in CA they will put them on the ground in the back of the house or up on the roof. Very common on the roof and especially a pain in the ass with fancy tiles you cant walk on. On the roof with too much of a angle, they have to build a small angle iron stand to stand/sit on while working. No basements here in CA. They sound dope tho. Water heaters are usually in the garage and if they dont have one then its put inside a closet in a main hallway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hot water heater goes in the garage along with central heating and air conditioning. We use AC when it gets hot BTW.


I'd love to have a garage in the winter. Growing wouldn't be an option for me if we didn't have a basement. Your bottom floor must be freezing on bare feet on cold days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


For hot tubs, vaginas, showers and soup......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Slab on grade mostly in Cal. Unless you like to do more work like @Aeroknow lol.


The one we had in S’vale had perimeter with an utterly inadequate crawlspace.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The one we had in S’vale had perimeter with an utterly inadequate crawlspace.


Our old house in So Cal had a raised foundation, my daughters house does also. I think they went to slabs on newer houses because it was less labor intensive, cheaper, and quicker.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No basements in Cali. Too nice to live underground here


Do they do any split entry styles there, with like 4' below grade, like this? This is a popular style around here because your basement has large windows...Typically they do a family room and bath on the lower level, with the garage, then everything else up...It utilizes every square inch of the house...but the downside is stairs! Even at the entry point!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The one we had in S’vale had perimeter with an utterly inadequate crawlspace.


crawlspace = snake home


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do they do any split entry styles there, with like 4' below grade, like this? This is a popular style around here because your basement has large windows...Typically they do a family room and bath on the lower level, with the garage, then everything else up...It utilizes every square inch of the house...but the downside is stairs! Even at the entry point!!
> 
> View attachment 4860770


Not common. Most of the land where houses are built is relatively flat, or they make it flat prior to building. In hilly areas I believe it would be more common.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> crawlspace = snake home


My air conditioner is in a crawlspace under the deck and in really bad shape. I'm hoping it lasts one more summer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

@Metasynth yet another reason to get a 3d printer. 3d printed lighthouse cookie cutter.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Metasynth yet another reason to get a 3d printer. 3d printed lighthouse cookie cutter.
> 
> View attachment 4860782


It’s a rocket ship!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My air conditioner is in a crawlspace under the deck and in really bad shape. I'm hoping it lasts one more summer.


get someone out there to service it real quick.....may last a little longer....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do they do any split entry styles there, with like 4' below grade, like this? This is a popular style around here because your basement has large windows...Typically they do a family room and bath on the lower level, with the garage, then everything else up...It utilizes every square inch of the house...but the downside is stairs! Even at the entry point!!
> 
> View attachment 4860770


They do this bullshit hereabouts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Metasynth yet another reason to get a 3d printer. 3d printed lighthouse cookie cutter.
> 
> View attachment 4860782


x wing ???



i was gonna say something else....js....


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They do this bullshit hereabouts.


On hills made of dirt, which turn into mud when it rains good, and creates house-boggans.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was confused there for a moment.
> 
> You could tell me any fact about how dangerous animals are in Australia and I'd believe you. They got vampire bees? Of course they do! Dogs don't need a permit to carry a gun? I wouldn't even google it.
> 
> Your basement is completely empty right now isn't it?


Vampire bees and gun dingos are just the beginning. Australia is evolution’s weapons lab. Consider these unique species:

The box jelly. Its sting is so awful that Prime packaging employees and delivery drivers down under draw double pay.

The funnel-web cougar. This attractive yet deadly species waits at the watering hole to draw randy ockers to a slow grisly dried-husk doom.

The tankaroo, which can survive a 20mm strafe from its only enemy, the Giant Warbat.

The top-fuel stingray. You could be a quarter-mile away and still be speared clean through in under five seconds.

That duckpuppy thing that has two switchblades dipped in a venom whose main effect is to cause extreme soul-wiping pain.

The Common Vegemite, which is devastating the southern wine industry.

The Killwalla or Drop Bear.

The Mine Toad. Don’t run over one even in a fair-dinkum Holden Ute.

The Wreckidna, a seemingly primitive creature that flattens anything in its path, explaining the lack of trees, hills etc. over most of the continent.

The Freckle Viper, which prefers to inject its flesh-melting droplet into a specific area; often found in outhouses.

The Hollow-point Bullet Ant. Explanation deemed redundant.

The gun dingo’s only known predator, the Glockatoo.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> On hills made of dirt, which turn into mud when it rains good, and creates house-boggans.


The local terrain often wiggles a bit to get things going.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wow I didn't realize the work was that extensive! Glad you're feeling a bit better. Are you taking time off work?


No. I took 2 days. The day of and the day after. Probably should have taken more time. 
Since, before I got that snazzy new title, I was already really busy. If I was keeping my head above water, that's over. Someone's standing on my head. 
I'll have to find a new balance.

Have a good day all 
   

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a rocket ship!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Our old house in So Cal had a raised foundation, my daughters house does also. I think they went to slabs on newer houses because it was less labor intensive, cheaper, and quicker.


So did my parents.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

who here like post apocalyptic sci-fi horror from the 90's????


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a rocket ship!


Nope, but it is very realistic


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do they do any split entry styles there, with like 4' below grade, like this? This is a popular style around here because your basement has large windows...Typically they do a family room and bath on the lower level, with the garage, then everything else up...It utilizes every square inch of the house...but the downside is stairs! Even at the entry point!!
> 
> View attachment 4860770


I'm on a hillside...The door from the back yard is the lower level of the house, the front door is on the upper level of the house


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> get someone out there to service it real quick.....may last a little longer....


We had it serviced last year and it started working again, It was originally installed in 1995 and technician said it should be replaced.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had it serviced last year and it started working again, It was originally installed in 1995 and technician said it should be replaced.
> 
> View attachment 4860822


ok that's just a tad froze up....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had it serviced last year and it started working again, It was originally installed in 1995 and technician said it should be replaced.
> 
> View attachment 4860822


That looks like an O’Keeffe painting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Vampire bees and gun dingos are just the beginning. Australia is evolution’s weapons lab. Consider these unique species:
> 
> The box jelly. Its sting is so awful that Prime packaging employees and delivery drivers down under draw double pay.
> 
> ...


lol I love you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok that's just a tad froze up....lol


How did you think air-conditioning works in Canada....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How did you think air-conditioning works in Canada....


Frozen???

No honestly, i really did think they needed them up in those parts, cause of the weather and stuff......i have been wrong before...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Frozen???
> 
> No honestly, i really did think they needed them up in those parts, cause of the weather and stuff......i have been wrong before...


85°+ isn't that uncommon in the late summer months.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

110°+ is expected in the late summer months about 10 minutes from here...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm grumpy after 70°


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 110°+ is expected in the late summer months about 10 minutes from here...


Death Valley?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Death Valley?


Lol Woodland Hills, a neighborhood of the San Fernando Valley.



The San Fernando valley is essentially a giant suburb of Los Angeles. With a couple million people living in it...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 85°+ isn't that uncommon in the late summer months.


 85 is spring here...js

Fan in the window type weather here


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm grumpy after 70°


I’m grumpy under 70.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ...snip...
> The gun dingo’s only known predator, the Glockatoo.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m grumpy under 70.


I can't imagine you being less grumpy after you turn 70.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't imagine you being less grumpy after you turn 70.


Higher amplitude, lower frequency. It evens out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol Woodland Hills, a neighborhood of the San Fernando Valley.
> 
> View attachment 4860849
> 
> The San Fernando valley is essentially a giant suburb of Los Angeles. With a couple million people living in it...lol


95° is my limit when I'll start looking for shade. 



BudmanTX said:


> 85 is spring here...js
> 
> Fan in the window type weather here


These fair skinned northerners can't handle heat over 80°.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Death Valley?


I'm north of meta and I run about 114-118 August-October, Death Valley is even hotter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm north of meta and I run about 114-118 August-October, Death Valley is even hotter.


do you just hide inside when it's that hot?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you just hide inside when it's that hot?


Pretty much, and I don't use A/C, far too expensive. You get up early, get stuff done and then take a nap in the afternoon and go out again as it gets into evening.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm north of meta and I run about 114-118 August-October, Death Valley is even hotter.


I’m north of you in Moderate Discomfort Valley.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you just hide inside when it's that hot?


Humidity is low so redneck AC* is very effective.




*soaking a T-shirt


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol Woodland Hills, a neighborhood of the San Fernando Valley.
> 
> View attachment 4860849
> 
> The San Fernando valley is essentially a giant suburb of Los Angeles. With a couple million people living in it...lol


Ah yes, N Hollywierd, they had excellent black hash there in the late 70's.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Humidity is low so redneck AC* is very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you to get a swamp cooler! I love mine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you just hide inside when it's that hot?


You need to carry one of these around...it's a early warning system....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you just hide inside when it's that hot?


i tend to, in my area.....my head don't pop out till dusk......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I told you to get a swamp cooler! I love mine.


I might divert some windfall money toward one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty much, and I don't use A/C, far too expensive. You get up early, get stuff done and then take a nap in the afternoon and go out again as it gets into evening.


That sucks! It must be unbearable to try and sleep with the a/c off. I recall you saying that your pool is like a hot tub in the summer too. No escape.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i tend to, in my area.....my head don't pop out till dusk......


I'd hate to be a roofer or those guys who lay asphalt roads in the summer.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks! It must be unbearable to try and sleep with the a/c off. I recall you saying that your pool is like a hot tub in the summer too. No escape.


I actually run a swamp cooler. With our extraordinarily low humidity they work really well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd hate to be a roofer or those guys who lay asphalt roads in the summer.


yep and down here don't be a landscaper either, been there done that....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I actually run a swamp cooler. With our extraordinarily low humidity they work really well.


I've tried googling swamp cooler and never really understood how it works. It is putting cool moist air back into your house?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've tried googling swamp cooler and never really understood how it works. It is putting cool moist air back into your house?


Swamp coolers don’t really work east of the Rockies. I hadn’t heard of them til I visited Nevada in ‘86. Low-humidity air evaporates water, which has a very high heat of vaporization. You get cooler, humidified air.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

oh how i miss the 90's.......






killer stoner music..btw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Swamp coolers don’t really work east of the Rockies. Low-humidity air evaporated water, which has a very high heat of vaporization. You get cooler, humidified air.


Are swamp coolers off the grid? 



BudmanTX said:


> yep and down here don't be a landscaper either, been there done that....


My dad got me a summer job holding signs on a road construction site in the blistering sun when I was in highschool. I left for my lunch break on the first day and never came back.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are swamp coolers off the grid?
> 
> 
> 
> My dad got me a summer job holding signs on a road construction site in the blistering sun when I was in highschool. I left for my lunch break on the first day and never came back.


The ones I’ve seen run on utility electricity. They draw a tenth of the watts of a comparable vapor-compression AC unit. In a wetter climate AC has the advantage of reducing indoor humidity, which adds considerably to the sensation of heat.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to carry one of these around...it's a early warning system....


Women have a pair of those to signify cold weather...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The ones I’ve seen run on utility electricity. They draw a tenth of the watts of a comparable vapor-compression AC unit. In a wetter climate AC has the advantage of reducing indoor humidity, which adds considerably to the sensation of heat.


What I don't understand is how you distribute it to the house. Is it pushed by forced air?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Women have a pair of those to signify cold weather...


men have the opposite version.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What I don't understand is how you distribute it to the house. Is it pushed by forced air?


Yes. Big-ass squirrel cage fan exchanges the whole house air in a few minutes. It’s a windier arrangement than classic AC. Air is forced through wet sponge, where it is cooled and humidified.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yes. Big-ass squirrel cage fan exchanges the whole house air in a few minutes. It’s a windier arrangement than classic AC. Air is forced through wet sponge, where it is cooled and humidified.


Actually air is pulled through wet excelsior and then the moistened air is pushed via blower into the house. It works via evaporative cooling.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> men have the opposite version.


Yup, DO NOT go skinny dipping in a cold stream to impress a date.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually air is pulled through wet excelsior and then the moistened air is pushed via blower into the house. It works via evaporative cooling.


Did some googling, and aspen shavings are still king despite low lifetime.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yup, DO NOT go skinny dipping in a cold stream to impress a date.


now you tell me.....sheesh


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Did some googling, and aspen shavings are still king despite low lifetime.


Mine are cellulose. If you want Aspen shavings you may need to select another cooler unless you can find custom pads.









MasterCool Media/Pad Set MCP44-PAD - The Home Depot


Keep your evaporative cooler operating at optimal levels with our OEM replacement media set, MCP44-PAD. The high-efficiency rigid cellulose media provides excellent saturation to produce lower temperatures.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 110°+ is expected in the late summer months about 10 minutes from here...


It's a different heat though...Our 90F feels like your 110F because of the humidity. I'm in an old manufacturing city and very few of these old homes have AC. Window units are common, or now with mini splits those are getting more common...And good old fans. It almost always cools off at night.A box fan in a window works miracles. I have a couple of window units but only use them a few weeks of the year....But I like it warmer too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yup, DO NOT go skinny dipping in a cold stream to impress a date.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a different heat though...Our 90F feels like your 110F because of the humidity. I'm in an old manufacturing city and very few of these old homes have AC. Window units are common, or now with mini splits those are getting more common...And good old fans. It almost always cools off at night.A box fan in a window works miracles. I have a couple of window units but only use them a few weeks of the year....But I like it warmer too!


My grandparents lived in Black Lake, NY...I'm all too familiar with your devils humidity...lol


Also, I was lucky enough to attend Action Park before they completely ruined it.

Ah...Traction Park....Or Class-Action Park...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a different heat though...Our 90F feels like your 110F because of the humidity. I'm in an old manufacturing city and very few of these old homes have AC. Window units are common, or now with mini splits those are getting more common...And good old fans. It almost always cools off at night.A box fan in a window works miracles. I have a couple of window units but only use them a few weeks of the year....But I like it warmer too!


I did the a/c unit in a sliding balcony door in my first apartment... none of the windows opened. I swear that place was over 100° year round.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 23, 2021)

I grew up in a house with an evaporative cooler and let me tell you those things wont work over 100. There is pluses and minuses for the "swamp" cooler tho. Your house plants will fucking LOVE it. I always liked them because of the force of air. We had a huge 3/4hp blower motor on ours. Nothing like coming in from a summer run and laying underneath that shit. Nah we didn't have a pool. We was well below middle class lol. Hot ass days/weeks we would take those giant beach umbrellas up and cover the cooler then every so often keep dumping large blocks of ice into the water reservoir. It helped but it aint fucking AC.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I told you to get a swamp cooler! I love mine.


That's one thing I remember about Tucson...every house had a swamp cooler...I was fascinated by their simplicity and how well they worked, for cheap!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My grandparents lived in Black Lake, NY...I'm all too familiar with your devils humidity...lol
> 
> 
> Also, I was lucky enough to attend Action Park before they completely ruined it.
> ...


Accident Park! I had season passes for years!

Damn so many memories!

There's a book now lol


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's one thing I remember about Tucson...every house had a swamp cooler...I was fascinated by their simplicity and how well they worked, for cheap!


If you change pads every summer or two and keep up the spider maintenance for the flow to the pads it will last 20-30 years. You will change the blower motor every few years depending on use but it pales in comparison to fixing HVAC units.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)

the guy from poppa roach is in this one.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

morning, happy hump day. 

Raining this morning and it looks like it's going to be a wet week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Morning.


Only for so long though.....clouds are rolling in and rain later. Driveway is going to look like this lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4861484
> 
> Only for so long though.....clouds are rolling in and rain later. Driveway is going to look like this lol


Do you have a four wheeler?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

I helped my parents sign up on the vaccine portal. Dad gets his on Friday morning and mom on April 4th.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I helped my parents sign up on the vaccine portal. Dad gets his on Friday morning and mom on April 4th.


I'm going to call my lil bro today...he doesn't use a computor...at all. Doesn't even text. Crazy eh? Figured I'd offer to get him an appt.....He needs it!!

Grey and rain here too today, but supposed to hit 75F tomorrow!! 

I need groceries today. Hot dogs for dinner the last 2 nights, more so because I was trimming and too busy to cook. Ugh! My helper is MIA


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a four wheeler?


Yes and jeeps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm going to call my lil bro today...he doesn't use a computor...at all. Doesn't even text. Crazy eh? Figured I'd offer to get him an appt.....He needs it!!
> 
> Grey and rain here too today, but supposed to hit 75F tomorrow!!
> 
> I need groceries today. Hot dogs for dinner the last 2 nights, more so because I was trimming and too busy to cook. Ugh! My helper is MIA


My parents are the same way. My dad has an flip phone, my mom has an iphone but she only uses it for texting, facetime and candy crush. No internet service in their house... weirdos. It's kinda dumb to make older people use the internet to register. They should be able to do it by phone as well.

Need to feed the machine, mystery meat is bad.



DarkWeb said:


> Yes and jeeps.


So there's still fun to be had. My partner had a Jeep wrangler, she got it before we met. I hated that thing! You barely see over the dashboard with the seat jacked all the way up. It was a standard transmission too, why anyone would want to drive that especially in the stop and go traffic here is beyond me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My parents are the same way. My dad has an flip phone, my mom has an iphone but she only uses it for texting, facetime and candy crush. No internet service in their house... weirdos. It's kinda dumb to make older people use the internet to register. They should be able to do it by phone as well.
> 
> Need to feed the machine, mystery meat is bad.
> 
> ...


I'm not a big mud fan.....rocks, trails and camping yes...lol this mud is just above freezing too. 

Damn you're short


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not a big mud fan.....rocks, trails and camping yes...lol this mud is just above freezing too.
> 
> Damn you're short


I want to go on a four wheeler trip someday, that looks like it would be a lot of fun... without the camping part. I don't think it has anything to do with height, more shitty design. The center of the dashboard stuck up taller than the drivers area and speakers in the corners of the windshield blocked your view. My partner is a half foot taller than me and she also complained about visibility.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

Morning everyone......hope everyone is good to go....

it's 52F this morning and a wakey......i'll bakey later after work.........79F for a high......we have a light misty fog this morning as well....

Well coffee is up and it's hot, so enjoy....

i'm gonna sit back and eat these taco's and have a cup of coffee........bacon and egg for today btw.......


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad has an flip phone,


I do also, $15 a month. I have it for emergencies in the car mostly. I don't text either. I have no one I would talk to other than the wife typically anyway. We each have a laptop and I have a desktop also that the boy uses. The wife gets on the home phone (VOIP) most every night to talk to family and friends. The friends I have are on here...lol.
Mornin all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I do also, $15 a month. I have it for emergencies in the car mostly. I don't text either. I have no one I would talk to other than the wife typically anyway. We each have a laptop and I have a desktop also that the boy uses. The wife gets on the home phone (VOIP) most every night to talk to family and friends. The friends I have are on here...lol.
> Mornin all.


coffee?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to go on a four wheeler trip someday, that looks like it would be a lot of fun... without the camping part. I don't think it has anything to do with height, more shitty design. The center of the dashboard stuck up taller than the drivers area and speakers in the corners of the windshield blocked your view. My partner is a half foot taller than me and she also complained about visibility.


This dash?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I do also, $15 a month. I have it for emergencies in the car mostly. I don't text either. I have no one I would talk to other than the wife typically anyway. We each have a laptop and I have a desktop also that the boy uses. The wife gets on the home phone (VOIP) most every night to talk to family and friends. The friends I have are on here...lol.
> Mornin all.


 I'd text you. 



DarkWeb said:


> This dash?


That's it. Her interior was black tho. I think it was a 2012 or 2013


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd text you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. Her interior was black tho. I think it was a 2012 or 2013


I never liked that interior. My sil has it and it did suck.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to go on a four wheeler trip someday, that looks like it would be a lot of fun... without the camping part. I don't think it has anything to do with height, more shitty design. The center of the dashboard stuck up taller than the drivers area and speakers in the corners of the windshield blocked your view. My partner is a half foot taller than me and she also complained about visibility.


I use to go on a 4 wheeler adventure every 4th of July with a group of 50-75 people, and usually 20-25 machines...They would camp for days...me usually 1 night was enough, but it was up north of here and miles and miles of trails, a pig roast, and good times. My ex...I have been banished from that group, lol...freaking snobs anyways!! And I am too old for roughing it any more anyways. 

Yes I have my mind on a thick steak...headed to get propane shortly. this is a good napping day too, but I should be trimming!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I do also, $15 a month. I have it for emergencies in the car mostly. I don't text either. I have no one I would talk to other than the wife typically anyway. We each have a laptop and I have a desktop also that the boy uses. The wife gets on the home phone (VOIP) most every night to talk to family and friends. The friends I have are on here...lol.
> Mornin all.


I had a Tracfone until last year, and i only gave the number out to a few select people...I don't want to be that accessible. But last year I got rid of the land line and did get a better phone with a better plan, still pre-paid though, and I have so much data stacked up because I rarely use it, or I'm on wifi when I do.

The best one with my dad was...as I said, he always forgets to end the call....I could hear him saying over and over as a voice command, "worlds greatest transsexual orgy". That was almost as disturbing as finding the pocket pussy in my dead step dads truck!  I can't make this shit up!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a four wheeler?


~counts wheels~


~scratches head~


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> But last year I got rid of the land line


We only pay about $15 mo. for the VOIP with our internet. The total cost for all of it is less than what the Mrs used to pay for ATT phone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

did some one say 4 wheeling.....???

mud or sand...take you pick


the rather inexpensive one.

or the 

omg look at that effing thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> We only pay about $15 mo. for the VOIP with our internet. The total cost for all of it is less than what the Mrs used to pay for ATT phone.


I have primus voip. It's $10 per month and $14 per month for LD. We use hundreds of minutes of LD every month especially since covid. Our families will text and ask us to call since it's unlimited. It's just an app that you run on your smartphone. 



Primus Canada - 75 Countries





manfredo said:


> I use to go on a 4 wheeler adventure every 4th of July with a group of 50-75 people, and usually 20-25 machines...They would camp for days...me usually 1 night was enough, but it was up north of here and miles and miles of trails, a pig roast, and good times. My ex...I have been banished from that group, lol...freaking snobs anyways!! And I am too old for roughing it any more anyways.
> 
> Yes I have my mind on a thick steak...headed to get propane shortly. this is a good napping day too, but I should be trimming!


You don't like camping either? I like everything about it except sleeping on the ground and preparing food.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ~counts wheels~
> 
> 
> ~scratches head~


lol four wheeled motorcycle.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol four wheeled motorcycle.


~image searches motorcycles~

~scratches several locations~


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

OMG, these things!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2021)

omg ATV


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> omg ATV


Quad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Quad


@Grandpapy are you going to let him call you that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2021)

Morning ear infection feeling like shit hopefully you are having a great day out there


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Grandpapy are you going to let him call you that?



~scratches several locations~


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Back on topic (which on T&T really isn’t) check out the gif. It would not post directly.



gifopotamo.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have primus voip. It's $10 per month and $14 per month for LD. We use hundreds of minutes of LD every month especially since covid. Our families will text and ask us to call since it's unlimited. It's just an app that you run on your smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell said you have to sleep on the ground?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd text you.
> 
> .....snip....


I think all of us would! Dildo's, penises, midget porn! That might explain why @raratt won't give me his number. I think that damn @Bobby schmeckle ratted on me.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Oops duplicate post


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who the hell said you have to sleep on the ground?


Air mattress for the win.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning ear infection feeling like shit hopefully you are having a great day out there


Feel better


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Air mattress for the win.


I have a 4 door and before that Cherokee's.....I've always just brought a bunch of blankets and a couple thermarest camping pads. But they do make a few different air mattress for the jku now that I've been eyeing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

i know a queen size air matress fits in the back of my trailblazer just perfect....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> did some one say 4 wheeling.....???
> 
> mud or sand...take you pick
> 
> ...


Shame on you! Those are no vw.....

I had a chassis similar to the black one I restored when I was a teenager. Just not a V8 lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shame on you! Those are no vw.....
> 
> I had a chassis similar to the black one I restored when I was a teenager. Just not a V8 lol


actually i had the black chassis one before.....lowerd and was a street cruzer for a while 2276CC vw motor in the back......that was a nice ride.....

the one bellow prolly has a suburu sti motor in it, i've seen them with rabbit motors, v8's, v6's in a bunch on different configs......i work on most of them...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually i had the black chassis one before.....lowerd and was a street cruzer for a while 2276CC vw motor in the back......that was a nice ride.....
> 
> the one bellow prolly has a suburu sti motor in it, i've seen them with rabbit motors, v8's, v6's in a bunch on different configs......i work on most of them...


Looks like a straight 4 or v8 in the pic......and where's the fan shroud? 

I've seen the subaru swap.....that would be one fun ride.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think all of us would! Dildo's, penises, midget porn! That might explain why @raratt won't give me his number. I think that damn @Bobby schmeckle ratted on me.


you guys are mean. I would only send tasteful nudes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like a straight 4 or v8 in the pic......and where's the fan shroud?
> View attachment 4861754
> I've seen the subaru swap.....that would be one fun ride.


looks like a ecotech from this vantage


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

mid engine series......those are fun to build....only trick trans, gotta flip the ring gear...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2021)

Now I'm going back a year or two 750 hp from a 1972 jeep straight 6 put into a rail car she did low 12 at long beach


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4861759
> 
> mid engine series......those are fun to build....only trick trans, gotta flip the ring gear...


Nice! That would be fun. I've never been able to get out into the dunes. Would be cool to come around a big bowl and hammer it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

hey @DarkWeb this looks like it would be fun.........can-am with tracks...






would be fun in the snow....


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> where's the fan shroud?


I've seen a lot of offroad rigs put the radiator on the back with electric fans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @DarkWeb this looks like it would be fun.........can-am with tracks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it would. Lots of toys like that around here run tracks in the winter. Lots of work ATVs and sxs also. 

I like his sti.......






Green plates 








Vermont SportsCar


We specialize in the bespoke design and manufacture of world class competition cars, the management of elite motorsports teams and the pursuit of technological innovation.




vtcar.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've seen a lot of offroad rigs put the radiator on the back with electric fans.


Not on a air cooled vw


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not on a air cooled vw


actually some are not radiators, they are oil coolers with fans on them, sometime i double them up for extra cooling....just run the lines from the back of the shroud to the cooler and or coolers.....and then back into the motor .....


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually some are not radiators, they are oil coolers with fans on them, sometime i double them up for extra cooling....just run the lines from the back of the shroud to the cooler and or coolers.....and then back into the motor .....


Right.....but still need a shroud to cool the motor. 

All I noticed was the lack of that shroud and 4 tubes for the header on that black car.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like a ecotech from this vantage


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4861847


The tires!

My boy and I where watching this the other day. Love the color.




Back in my early 20s I had a fun little '73 street sleeper daily driver. And a '59 with a fiberglass narrow eye front and trimmed fiberglass rears.....shitty motor though. Wish I didn't need to sell them at the time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4861847


Those better be radial tires


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Vaguely on topic: my sort of wheelie bar


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

It's supposed to get up in the 70's here today. I think I'm going to start some tomatoes and marigolds this a.m., then maybe get a bike ride in this afternoon...possibly wearing shorts! Hopefully my pale white legs won't blind anyone  

And I got the grill tanks filled and went shopping...No decent steaks though. I think I might go to Maines and buy a whole beef tenderloin....That was soooo freakin' good. 

Trimming season too...I'm about 25% done  My new lights appear to have paid off too....thankfully, as my electric bill has been sky high!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

Morning....hope people are good 

it's a nice brisk 55F this morning light wind from the north......gonna hit 79F today and sunny...

Coffee is fresh and ready to go.....

and from the looks of it, looks like it gonna be pot up day when i get home......



cannabineer said:


> Vaguely on topic: my sort of wheelie bar


i'm in after 6pm, well unless i'm on vacation then it's party on,i'll take a maker's mark straight up please.........


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4861847


An aircraft radial! Holy shit


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> An aircraft radial! Holy shit


Bet that thing wheelies in all gears. Never saw a Beetle with a PTO shaft ...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Vaguely on topic: my sort of wheelie bar


Carb bar!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

As scientist decend on the new volcano in Iceland, and yes you can get up and close to this one........you can even roast hot dogs on it  ....yes that's true ck out time stamp 2:10 to 2:14......dunno if i would do that myself....but hey you only live once.....think about telling your friends "yes, i roasted my hotdog on a volcano to eat lunch yesterday"







ck out this beauty...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

Morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning View attachment 4862423


morning mate, still got some coffee if ya need some.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> morning mate, still got some coffee if ya need some.....


Hook up the I V because with this ear infection hurts to drink hot or cold aww this sucks hopefully you are having a great start to the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hook up the I V because with this ear infection hurts to drink hot or cold aww this sucks hopefully you are having a great start to the day


Are you on antibiotics?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you on antibiotics?


 yup my morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hook up the I V because with this ear infection hurts to drink hot or cold aww this sucks hopefully you are having a great start to the day


what are you doing for the infection??? seen a dr?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what are you doing for the infection??? seen a dr?


The wife took me I might have mentioned this before I am a male and German so I might be a little stubborn about things I didn't say I was smart about it just a little stubborn


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

oop nvm to late for that last post.....oops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> yup my morning View attachment 4862445View attachment 4862446


good you should start feeling better soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Get better soon Jeff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

It’s 62 degrees out! Thunderstorms are coming this afternoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife took me I might have mentioned this before I am a male and German so I might be a little stubborn about things I didn't say I was smart about it just a little stubborn


it's all good....

last time i had an ear infection it was heat pressed, and warm showers........with a little advil or alleeve....that was me though

.hope you get better man.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you all for that day 2 on the antibiotic so I hope I will


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s 62 degrees out! Thunderstorms are coming this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4862456


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4862458


what is that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

A diagnostic tool


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4862458


what did you blow up???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A diagnostic tool


?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ?


You plug it into your car and it can tell you why your service lights are on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what did you blow up???


I'll never tell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You plug it into your car and it can tell you why your service lights are on.


Ah... oil change, tire rotation and a rear differential fluid change. It's going in for a service on the 29th and I'll swap to summer tires at the end of April.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah... oil change, tire rotation and a rear differential fluid change. It's going in for a service on the 29th and I'll swap to summer tires at the end of April.


Worried winter is still here? LOL jk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah... oil change, tire rotation and a rear differential fluid change. It's going in for a service on the 29th and I'll swap to summer tires at the end of April.


Sorry I'm trying to convincesmyself I feel better then I do lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Worried winter is still here? LOL jk


No it's over, I'm sure of it! I think you need to keep them on until the end of April for the insurance discount. I should probably check the policy, maybe it's the end of March. You definitely have to have them on by Nov 1


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll never tell


likely story


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> likely story


I can tell you it wasn't an engine


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> yup my morning View attachment 4862445View attachment 4862446


Star eating live yogurt now too and continue for at least a week after you use up the Rx, amoxicillin kills all bacteria even good ones, you'll have a good chance of getting a fungal growth in your mouth(furry tongue). It's not bad but kind of a PITA the yogurt helps replenish the good bugs


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Star eating live yogurt now too and continue for at least a week after you use up the Rx, amoxicillin kills all bacteria even good ones, you'll have a good chance of getting a fungal growth in your mouth(furry tongue). It's not bad but kind of a PITA the yogurt helps replenish the good bugs


I’m shocked Disney isn’t marketing one; the brand name would be a slam dunk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m shocked Disney isn’t marketing one; the brand name would be a slam dunk.


I'm not sure Disney is set to compete with Nestle and PepsiCo at the moment, they seem to have their hands full with the media biz lol

That abali looks interesting BTW


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not sure Disney is set to compete with Nestle and PepsiCo at the moment, they seem to have their hands full with the media biz lol
> 
> That abali looks interesting BTW


Then they need to partner like they did with Yoplait. I still giggle over Frozen yogurt.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not sure Disney is set to compete with Nestle and PepsiCo at the moment, they seem to have their hands full with the media biz lol
> 
> That abali looks interesting BTW


I'm good with kefir but yogurt soda?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good with kefir but yogurt soda?


I like seltzer and I like yogurt, I'd def try it if I came across it.
The Mongols drank fermented mare's milk and it was fizzy


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Then they need to partner like they did with Yoplait. I still giggle over Frozen yogurt.


Frozen yogurt is great, but not fizzy or liquid.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Frozen yogurt is great, but not fizzy or liquid.


When I did the search, I was quite surprised it is even a thing. Not ever trying it is unlikely to be one of my deathbed regrets.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Frozen yogurt is great, but not fizzy or liquid.


Ah....fuck it...I'd try it


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah....fuck it...I'd try it


I'll try most anything once. I'm old enough to make sure I don't try it at my house so someone else has to mop up the spew.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah....fuck it...I'd try it


Maybe with tequila, frozen!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm excited, my Youcan Evolve plus should be here tomorrow, says tracking, and the ceramic caps already are. Mail usually comes by noonish, so with any luck it'll be a good Friday!! 

Forward march with the trimming!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Maybe with tequila, frozen!!


Strawberry...maple....bourbon...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Strawberry...maple....bourbon...


Or peach


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2021)

Is it really Friday? 






   

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is it really Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doggie dental day, again!
Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

Morning happy Friday.

crazy storms came through this morning, no power for a couple hours.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> crazy storms came through this morning, no power for a couple hours.


Is it still coming through or you guys over it for now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is it still coming through or you guys over it for now?


it’s supposed to rain off and on until 4pm, but the worst of it is over. Same system that hit Alabama yesterday. I hope @Bareback and his family are safe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

I think I’m going to start chopping my plants down today. Almost all my fan leaves are dead and dried lol. Probably should have done it last weekend


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m going to start chopping my plants down today. Almost all my fan leaves are dead and dried lol. Probably should have done it last weekend


Sounds like a good day for it. Stay dry.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2021)

Morning. Yay it's Friday!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m going to start chopping my plants down today. Almost all my fan leaves are dead and dried lol. Probably should have done it last weekend


I just got an extra couple weeks on mine. The female delayed her reversal and didn't start putting out pollen until about a month in LOL


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> crazy storms came through this morning, no power for a couple hours.


Really windy here earlier too, but now the sun is shining and it's warm!! I didn't have the heat on last night even!! This is crazy weather but I love it! They are saying sporadic storms today, but at least they aren't bringing snow  

Wake & bake Friday...I'm doing my part!! ALL day long! 



Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m going to start chopping my plants down today. Almost all my fan leaves are dead and dried lol. Probably should have done it last weekend


I'm in trimming mode....need a hand??? I'm like lightning...scissor hand mano, lol. Either my helper has gotten a lot worse, or I have gotten faster. I mentioned an automatic trimmer last night he was all butthurt..."what are you trying to get rid of me" he said.....lol. A machine would be cheaper....and probably quieter


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2021)

Oh lightning nice! Snowpack is taking a big hit these last few days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got an extra couple weeks on mine. The female delayed her reversal and didn't start putting out pollen until about a month in LOL


once she’s done how do you separate seed from bud? That must be tedious



manfredo said:


> Really windy here earlier too, but now the sun is shining and it's warm!! I didn't have the heat on last night even!! This is crazy weather but I love it! They are saying sporadic storms today, but at least they aren't bringing snow
> 
> Wake & bake Friday...I'm doing my part!! ALL day long!
> 
> ...


lol I could use some help. I’m always on my own for trimming.

I made some hangers this morning. My four tier drying basket isn’t going to be big enough. good problem to have.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m alive!!!!! But my asshole is pinched so tight I may not shit for a week. The tornado that killed five yesterday was one street over from where my daughter lived 3 years ago. And I still don’t know if my property’s in the area survived. I’m thinking it was a 1/4 from the path and in between two tornadoes on the same day. Fingers crossed but at least no one was there at the time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2021)

TGIF sheesh what a week..last night had to stay late to do some machine work on some heads and a block....also got a pair of spindals done for another customer.......

welp it's a beauty of a morning here in Tejas.......52F this morning and sunny.......high 84F.....weather like this is bitchin.......wish it would last through the summer but noooooo.....this is Tejas....

Coffee is up and it fresh for those who need a refresher.......

Bacon and egg taco's this morning.......dang they're tasty......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I like seltzer and I like yogurt, I'd def try it if I came across it.
> The Mongols drank fermented mare's milk and it was fizzy


I believe they called it “airag”, which would probably be a fair representation of the sound I’d make when it comes roaring out my in-hole.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

Well in true USPS fashion lately, my package from Youcan has been delayed...I would have loved to have seen my face when I opened my mailbox and saw one lonely piece of junk mail.,...bitches!!!




BudmanTX said:


> TGIF sheesh what a week..last night had to stay late to do some machine work on some heads and a block....also got a pair of spindals done for another customer.......
> 
> welp it's a beauty of a morning here in Tejas.......52F this morning and sunny.......high 84F.....weather like this is bitchin.......wish it would last through the summer but noooooo.....this is Tejas....
> 
> ...


Oh sweet...I knew you had a repair shop but didn't realize you had a machine shop too!! A good friend use to manage a local shop back in the day so I could always get heads done and cracks repaired, etc. (Thats sounds bad, I know) One of my very 1st businesses was a licensed used car dealer...Which was actually fun as hell! Not to mention got to drive a lot of different cars. Back when cars were a lot easier to work on, but no internet...It was the Chiltons manual!  How did we manage without Youtube?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh sweet...I knew you had a repair shop but didn't realize you had a machine shop too!! A good friend use to manage a local shop back in the day so I could always get heads done and cracks repaired, etc. (Thats sounds bad, I know) One of my very 1st businesses was a licensed used car dealer...Which was actually fun as hell! Not to mention got to drive a lot of different cars. Back when cars were a lot easier to work on, but no internet...It was the Chiltons manual!  How did we manage without Youtube?


yeah we are pretty much a one stop shop for some things........machining heads, blocks, line bores, valve jobs, i also do transmissions (those are a bitch), spindals, balljoints......and such....

i also do some specialty stuff as well....clearancing, port and polish, that where i become the human metal man cause of all the shavings....

heck when i started we didn't even have computers and or youtube....we had to learn from memory, books, and general hands on.......still do it now after all these years.....people freak cause they can describe what they need and i already know......


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 26, 2021)

drinking coffee and rolling banana pie joints, wanted to say high to everyone and have a great friday beautiful people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m alive!!!!! But my asshole is pinched so tight I may not shit for a week. The tornado that killed five yesterday was one street over from where my daughter lived 3 years ago. And I still don’t know if my property’s in the area survived. I’m thinking it was a 1/4 from the path and in between two tornadoes on the same day. Fingers crossed but at least no one was there at the time.


 Glad you and the family are safe! I'm surprised it was only five. It looked really bad in the news.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

one plant down. Almost no larf this time.

smells like pinesol cleaner


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah we are pretty much a one stop shop for some things........machining heads, blocks, line bores, valve jobs, i also do transmissions (those are a bitch), spindals, balljoints......and such....
> 
> i also do some specialty stuff as well....clearancing, port and polish, that where i become the human metal man cause of all the shavings....
> 
> heck when i started we didn't even have computers and or youtube....we had to learn from memory, books, and general hands on.......still do it now after all these years.....people freak cause they can describe what they need and i already know......


Definitely spent many nights out in the garage with one person reading the manual while someone else was turning the wrenches...or sometimes it took everyone reading it to comprehend WTF they were saying. But we'd always manage to figure it out somehow. 

The dealer only car auctions were a lot of fun. I always had friends that wanted to go and drive, so a LOT of partying got done. It was like an excuse for a roadtrip party, twice a week, every week. 



Laughing Grass said:


> one plant down. Almost no larf this time.
> 
> smells like pinesol cleaner
> 
> ...


Very nice...Your loli-popping paid off!! It's soooo much easier, and almost fun, trimming fat buds!

Well I couldn't let the PO hold me down...Squeezed 5 g's of fat bud and vaped it in my handheld. Now that it's been used it works pretty good actually, but only gets to 465f. Still very effective.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Definitely spent many nights out in the garage with one person reading the manual while someone else was turning the wrenches...or sometimes it took everyone reading it to comprehend WTF they were saying. But we'd always manage to figure it out somehow.
> 
> The dealer only car auctions were a lot of fun. I always had friends that wanted to go and drive, so a LOT of partying got done. It was like an excuse for a roadtrip party, twice a week, every week.
> 
> ...


two done, I don’t want to do anymore today. I had so much larf last time, like a carpet of it on the screen, it was insane. I found a bunch of mature seeds sticking out of the buds, guess i didn’t find all the bananas lol.

what’s the ideal temperature for dabs?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> two done, I don’t want to do anymore today. I had so much larf last time, like a carpet of it on the screen, it was insane. I found a bunch of mature seeds sticking out of the buds, guess i didn’t find all the bananas lol.
> 
> what’s the ideal temperature for dabs?
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask!! I really don't know, but have been learning and researching. Supposedly, if your dabs are too hot, it releases carcinogenic materials. And that is the risk of a torch.

650 f is supposedly a good temp but you can go lower for more flavor. I just watched this yesterday and it's funny, and informative.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> two done, I don’t want to do anymore today. I had so much larf last time, like a carpet of it on the screen, it was insane. I found a bunch of mature seeds sticking out of the buds, guess i didn’t find all the bananas lol.
> 
> what’s the ideal temperature for dabs?
> 
> ...


2 is usually plenty for me for one day! I'm probably gonna do 2 more tonight. I did clean up the room earlier., and vacuum. I thought I saw a seed last night but I hope not!! Hopefully it's not loaded with them....a few doesn't hurt much.

I'm debating what I'm going to do over the summer. I was thinking of shutting down and just grow outdoors for the summer, but it's such a PITA starting from ground zero. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4863887


Antibiotics kicking in, ear better?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Antibiotics kicking in, ear better?


I think so thanks for asking the Gremlin only sticks the spike in every once in awhile now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Well today I can drink a hot cup of coffee without crying


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2021)

Excellent, and eat the yogurt too


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

That's right up there with a migraine!! Hope you continue to feel better @Jeffislovinlife !

Happy Saturday Everyone!! Another gloomy dark day here, but warm still!! I learned something new though, and wondering how I can harness this in my grow room  

_The unbridled energy of lightning shatters the *nitrogen* molecules in the air. Some of the *free nitrogen* atoms combine with oxygen to form compounds called nitrates that mix with the rain. These nitrates are a powerful natural fertilizer._

Supposed to help a friend pick up some big doors at Lowes today, then it's back to trimming...and maybe the mailman will bring my Youcan today!! And I still want to get my tomatoes started!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Excellent, and eat the yogurt too


Me and the the live culture and yogurt do not get along I can cook with it but just to eat it not so much


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Can anyone tell me more about Jack hair sorry for the lights


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can anyone tell me more about Jack hair View attachment 4863895sorry for the lights


The man:








Jack Herer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





The strain:








Jack Herer aka JH, The Jack, Premium Jack, Platinum Jack Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Jack Herer, also known as "JH," "The Jack," "Premium Jack," and "Platinum Jack" is a sativa-dominant marijuana strain that has gained as much renown as its namesake, the marijuana activist and author of The Emperor Wears No Clothes. Combining a Haze hybrid with a Northern Lights #5 and Shiva...




www.leafly.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that DarkWeb


No problem. It's good stuff enjoy it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

I was gifted the seeds of Maui Wowie and Jack Herer so I'm not quite sure how the Jack Herer was going to go I had gotten some from the dispensary I did not like it but then again most of the weed from the dispensary here anyways all taste the same unless you buy top shelf which here in Illinois is a joke


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was gifted the seeds of Maui Wowie and Jack Herer so I'm not quite sure how the Jack Herer was going to go I had gotten some from the dispensary I did not like it but then again most of the weed from the dispensary here anyways all taste the same unless you buy top shelf which here in Illinois is a joke


Same here ...The dispensaries are an absolute joke! But maybe that's on the verge of change!!









New York Lawmakers Reach Deal to Legalize Marijuana


After years of impasse, New York is poised to become the 15th state in the country to allow the recreational use of the drug.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Same here ...The dispensaries are an absolute joke! But maybe that's on the verge of change!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not think I would ever see that lived in Rockaway Beach well just outside of their back in the eighties that's awesome to see rock on New York


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did not think I would ever see that lived in Rockaway Beach well just outside of their back in the eighties that's awesome to see rock on New York


I was reading we'll be able to grow 6 plants legally per person, or 12 per household for personals use, BUT not until 18 months after the dispensaries open, or something to that effect. Slowly but surely!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Well considering New York is where prohibition on marijuana started I'm surprised they're not the last one to end it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well considering New York is where prohibition on marijuana started I'm surprised they're not the last one to end it


My money is on Alabama or Wyoming. Coincidentally those are the states at either end of the alphabetical list.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was gifted the seeds of Maui Wowie and Jack Herer so I'm not quite sure how the Jack Herer was going to go I had gotten some from the dispensary I did not like it but then again most of the weed from the dispensary here anyways all taste the same unless you buy top shelf which here in Illinois is a joke


I bought a clone of Jack H in Berkeley about 5-6 yrs ago, I wasn't impressed. However given the lack of stabilization before a strain hits the market it's not surprising, it really is a hit or miss game unless you have a trusted breeder and source. A year or 2 later I was with a friend and she had some Jack and it was excellent. It's a crap shoot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My money is on Alabama or Wyoming. Coincidentally those are the states at either end of the alphabetical list.


Well I was going with Nevada because they were at one time a zero-tolerance state quick story car broke down had to hitchhike was bored carved a little Wood Pipe spent 90 days in jail without using that pipe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I bought a clone of Jack H in Berkeley about 5-6 yrs ago, I wasn't impressed. However given the lack of stabilization before a strain hits the market it's not surprising, it really is a hit or miss game unless you have a trusted breeder and source. A year or 2 later I was with a friend and she had some Jack and it was excellent. It's a crap shoot


Was thinking when I started growing her that I would make hash out of it haven't tried making bubble hash before so I thought it would be a good sacrifice hahaha hahaha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I was going with Nevada because they were at one time a zero-tolerance state quick story car broke down had to hitchhike was bored carved a little Wood Pipe spent 90 days in jail without using that pipe


Come to think of it I never did get that car back


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

The mailman was nice to me today. Got one on the charger right now!


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I was going with Nevada because they were at one time a zero-tolerance state quick story car broke down had to hitchhike was bored carved a little Wood Pipe spent 90 days in jail without using that pipe


thats insane.... i took a bus through nevada in 03 and was smoking a joint out back of the station and some guy who was also headed to the national rainbow gathering in utah told me it was 5-10 if i got caught with the roach. Las Vegas is like the us amsterdam now


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The mailman was nice to me today. Got one on the charger right now!



nice! i had the exact one and also one of the smaller models.... smoked a ton of rosin through them until they glued themselves shut... the ones where you screw in the same thread to charge and to attach to the chamber i dont recommend, sticky electrical stuff doesnt make much sense. i think yours are both plug ins so you should be good


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

Whew, I just tried the smaller one with my last few dabs, and it rocks. I tried the ceramic tip first...ok...but then tried the coil and that makes clouds...

Now I need to press a few more buds...in a few. I might actually be too high


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

The only bad thing I see...It should have a built in dab tool. It has the built in silicone jar. Really baked


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

Saw this earlier somewhere....what'll they think of next?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans - YouTube


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The mailman was nice to me today. Got one on the charger right now!View attachment 4863977


Yeeeee! Currently using mine as 510 threaded batteries, all my coils are toasted and I haven’t ordered any in a while..lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeeeee! Currently using mine as 510 threaded batteries, all my coils are toasted and I haven’t ordered any in a while..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864160


I am loving this thing. The Evolve Plus...have not opened the XL yet but that has quad coils!! I just pressed 5 g's of just barely dry flower..I think it was cut Tuesday. It came back real nice but it's really gooey...and delicious. It's Run Away Bride, which is fragrant as hell and about the only Mass Med strain I like. 

Rosin is almost narcotic strength, and seems pretty good for pain


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans - YouTube


OK.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK.


Thanks I linked from my laptop and it copied all wonky. Been a minute since I used a computer on here. I noticed my signature is stupidly long. Surprised noone complains


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I noticed my signature is stupidly long. Surprised noone complains


Meh.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thanks I linked from my laptop and it copied all wonky. Been a minute since I used a computer on here. I noticed *my signature *is stupidly long. Surprised noone complains


Nooo, it is excellent!


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)

I've seen longer.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The only bad thing I see...It should have a built in dab tool. It has the built in silicone jar. Really baked


Silicone and dabs don’t go together. I put extract in one of them. Ruined both.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Silicone and dabs don’t go together. I put extract in one of them. Ruined both.


What happened?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thanks I linked from my laptop and it copied all wonky. Been a minute since I used a computer on here. I noticed my signature is stupidly long. Surprised noone complains


~whips out own sig, compares~


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What happened?


The silicone got swollen and all lopsided.
The extract hardened into a brittle varnish.

I suspect that the silicone is permeable to cannabinoids. Also it’s likely that the silicone polymerization catalyst works on the double bonds in THC etc. Unproven hypothesis aside, it’s bad for both.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

I think it's alive.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Silicone and dabs don’t go together. I put extract in one of them. Ruined both.





cannabineer said:


> The silicone got swollen and all lopsided.
> The extract hardened into a brittle varnish.
> 
> I suspect that the silicone is permeable to cannabinoids. Also it’s likely that the silicone polymerization catalyst works on the double bonds in THC etc. Unproven hypothesis aside, it’s bad for both.


I had it happen with a small amount a while back, but i remembered JJ saying the stuff goes bad quick.

I just 5 minutes ago put what's left of that glob in the built in silicone container...then I read this, and removed it! I'm glad you said something! Thank you!!

So what best to store the stuff in if I make a few grams? I have some of those 5 ml glass jars with metal screw top lids. I want to try and decarb some.

One thing I noticed...This stuff got me rip roaring high earlier, but the high was short lived...My buddy that was helping me trim said the same thing. Definitely like some good oil better than rosin but it's fun to experiment with. R & D, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had it happen with a small amount a while back, but i remembered JJ saying the stuff goes bad quick.
> 
> I just 5 minutes ago put what's left of that glob in the built in silicone container...then I read this, and removed it! I'm glad you said something! Thank you!!
> 
> ...


Glass works. I’m getting good shelf life in plastic syringes. Polyethylene I think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2021)

Found a jar of weed under the bed. Must have been high when I dropped it... may as well try and figure out what strain it is. morning!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 28, 2021)

Started off with some Monkey Juice and coffee this beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> Started off with some Monkey Juice and coffee this beautiful Sunday morning.


Man, you guys all have coffee! No fair.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Man, you guys all have coffee! No fair.


I got you covered 


Better? 

Morning all.
  

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Better?


The disgusting tasting salad bowl from the jar under the bed made it better. I am soooooo high :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

why is it that mechanics always hafta to have something they can take apart


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee good morning View attachment 4864809


I feel like I can smell that


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

I hope you all had a little sunshine in your weekend. Yes, you too @DarkWeb 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope you all had a little sunshine in your weekend. Yes, you too @DarkWeb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@shrxhky420 Yesterday was fun....lot's of rain today. Not looking forward to this big meltdown.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> once she’s done how do you separate seed from bud? That must be tedious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drum sieves


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2021)

Morning.

It's snowing


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> It's snowing


Going to be windy and in the 80s here today! Good morning and thank you for taking your snow back.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> It's snowing


When you exhale a bong rip in the snow does it melt the flakes falling in front of your face? Science must know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When you exhale a bong rip in the snow does it melt the flakes falling in front of your face? Science must know.


Gotta get in the shop and melt some stainless steel first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Going to be windy and in the 80s here today! Good morning and thank you for taking your snow back.


Morning......wonder if @Laughing Grass is getting any of this lol probably not....

Nice and fresh and clean looking again.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2021)

good morning...
coffee by moonlight this morning,
Slight mammoth breeze, bout’ 45mph
Looks like a great week ahead..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Drum sieves
> View attachment 4865317


Less tedious. I was picturing you hand picking seeds out of bud. 


DarkWeb said:


> Morning......wonder if @Laughing Grass is getting any of this lol probably not....
> 
> Nice and fresh and clean looking again.


No snow, but it was cold and windy. We tried barbecuing yesterday but the wind kept blowing it out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)

My partners brother dropped by unannounced on Saturday. Made us stand outside for four hours, right while I was in the middle of taking down a plant.  Who just shows up at other people's homes in the middle of a pandemic? I didn't finish taking down the last plant and cleaning up until yesterday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2021)

Morning everyone


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 29, 2021)

morning yall nice harvest LG, my dog does look pretty content laying in the sun by the glass door


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2021)

Aww coffee and something sweet


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a decent weekend.....

Welp did 3 yards front and back this weekend, also cut back some latanna that got damaged In Feb's storm and i trimmed out some trees of dead limbs.......above that.....yes i got sunburned Saturday.....Tejas gotta love it......also potted up a new little experiment this weekend too.....see how this one works out....

Coffee is ready and hot........


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 29, 2021)

Peace! Have a good one my friends.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partners brother dropped by unannounced on Saturday. Made us stand outside for four hours, right while I was in the middle of taking down a plant.  Who just shows up at other people's homes in the middle of a pandemic? I didn't finish taking down the last plant and cleaning up until yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4865715


Looks like a nice haul!! I have 2 more to trim myself, also because of some rude people taking up my time Saturday...But with any luck tonight! My crop turned out really great, which I am attributing to my new lights.

And it looks like a cold week here too, with snow on Thursday...Fitting for April Fools Day! I had a buddy that got married on April Fools Day...it didn't turn out well, of course!!

Didn't sleep for shit last night....torture! And I have too many projects to get going on!! Happy Monday!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> morning yall nice harvest LG, my dog does look pretty content laying in the sun by the glass door


I have north/south exposure, no sun comes the living room until early afternoon. 



manfredo said:


> Looks like a nice haul!! I have 2 more to trim myself, also because of some rude people taking up my time Saturday...But with any luck tonight! My crop turned out really great, which I am attributing to my new lights.
> 
> And it looks like a cold week here too, with snow on Thursday...Fitting for April Fools Day! I had a buddy that got married on April Fools Day...it didn't turn out well, of course!!
> 
> Didn't sleep for shit last night....torture! And I have too many projects to get going on!! Happy Monday!!!!


Weird weather week here too, 61° tomorrow and 32° on Wednesday. How many days does your trim usually take? First time I've ever gone more than a day. I have help for the final manicure next weekend thank god!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have north/south exposure, no sun comes the living room until early afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird weather week here too, 61° tomorrow and 32° on Wednesday. How many days does your trim usually take? First time I've ever gone more than a day. I have help for the final manicure next weekend thank god!


All depends but usually a week or so...depending how much help I have...Usually my buddy helps and he has a real job so a couple plants a night. Right now my house is very very stinky...Hoping to have things sealed by Easter...or I'll have to be telling a fib about a skunk  It was easy trimming though because like you I lolipop hard, plus there was no shortage of light!!

I am getting to be a pro at squeezing rosin... 

And now, I need to go vacuum and mop the flower room...final 2 more girls to chop tonight!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> All depends but usually a week or so...depending how much help I have...Usually my buddy helps and he has a real job so a couple plants a night. Right now my house is very very stinky...Hoping to have things sealed by Easter...or I'll have to be telling a fib about a skunk  It was easy trimming though because like you I lolipop hard, plus there was no shortage of light!!
> 
> I am getting to be a pro at squeezing rosin...
> 
> And now, I need to go vacuum and mop the flower room...final 2 more girls to chop tonight!


There's ought to be a service where you can chop your plants and come back a week later and pick up nicely manicured buds. I'd pay if it were reasonable. 

I found an old hair crimper/straightener in the basement when I was tidying up. I'm thinking about trying to squish a bud and see what happens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

Since Friday is a holiday, isn't today technically hump day?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Morning.





Maybe 60° today with lots of sun! Snow on Thursday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 30, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

Whew, I just realized it's Tuesday....For the life of me I thought it was Sunday when I woke, til I got half way through the newspaper! 

The sun is shining and supposed to be in the 60's f today....Winter returns later in the week  

Trimming is done, except for the final step. Maybe I can get those tomatoes started today!! And i have clones ready for soil too!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since Friday is a holiday, isn't today technically hump day?


Sure!! 

I volunteered to cook dinner for my dad and bro for Easter...Which I always regret. I am thinking about throwing some steaks on the grill. I'm getting nauseated just thinking about the ordeal!! Gonna try and get my bro a covid shot scheduled here today...He doesn't use the computer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

Going to be sunny and 60° here too, then back to freezing tomorrow. 



manfredo said:


> Sure!!
> 
> I volunteered to cook dinner for my dad and bro for Easter...Which I always regret. I am thinking about throwing some steaks on the grill. I'm getting nauseated just thinking about the ordeal!! Gonna try and get my bro a covid shot scheduled here today...He doesn't use the computer.


Sunday isn't looking too bad, what about an outdoor meal? Can you schedule and receive your shot on the same day?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunday isn't looking too bad, what about an outdoor meal?


Sure, what are you making me? I'll bring the burbon......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

Morning everyone.....trying to understand why i am awake right now....it was a late night....my bed was so comfy.....dog on the left, dog on the right.....wife snoring....what a way to wake up......

welp it was 55F this morning and a misty rain/fog.....high today 80F....and sunny

Coffee is up.......come and get it.....

And since it's taco tuesday or maybe something else tuesday (wink) , chicken fagita with a little quac and hot sauce.....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going to be sunny and 60° here too, then back to freezing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday isn't looking too bad, what about an outdoor meal? Can you schedule and receive your shot on the same day?


Oh I already had my 1st shot or I wouldn't be thinking of hosting a meal....My dad has had both, and I am getting my bro vaccinated tomorrow with any luck...The system keeps telling me to come back for him but there's lots of vaccines available here tomorrow...So we will all be vaccinated with any luckl!! I also have to take my bro to his neurologists tomorrow, so I can make sure there are no interactions with his seizure meds before his shot.

But yes, outdoors as much as possible...they both smoke ciggs too, and I'm getting so I hate the smell. Last time they were here, nearly a year ago, I pulled the vaporizer out and puffed one right in front of my dad...he didn't even seem to notice, and then he did ask...was that marijuana?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Sure, what are you making me? I'll bring the burbon......


should have made it today. We’re pigging out on lasagna and Caesar salad for lunch






manfredo said:


> Oh I already had my 1st shot or I wouldn't be thinking of hosting a meal....My dad has had both, and I am getting my bro vaccinated tomorrow with any luck...The system keeps telling me to come back for him but there's lots of vaccines available here tomorrow...So we will all be vaccinated with any luckl!! I also have to take my bro to his neurologists tomorrow, so I can make sure there are no interactions with his seizure meds before his shot.
> 
> But yes, outdoors as much as possible...they both smoke ciggs too, and I'm getting so I hate the smell. Last time they were here, nearly a year ago, I pulled the vaporizer out and puffed one right in front of my dad...he didn't even seem to notice, and then he did ask...was that marijuana?


lol I wouldn’t let them smoke cigarettes inside either. Does your dad know you grow weed? Hopefully all is well and he can be vaccinated


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> should have made it today. We’re pigging out on lasagna and Caesar salad for lunch
> 
> View attachment 4866704


 damnit......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damnit......


so stuffed, I need a nap. 

@DarkWeb I saw my first robin of the year. It's official!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so stuffed, I need a nap.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> should have made it today. We’re pigging out on lasagna and Caesar salad for lunch
> 
> View attachment 4866704
> 
> ...


I got my bro an appt. for tomorrow for the 1st one!! Yeah...He needs it, believe me! He frequents the bar, as does my dad....they probably have both had covid. 

No dad doesn't know of my gardening. And we'll hopefully keep it that way. He wouldn't care...he would want some to bribe hookers with. 

The lasagna looks great!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so stuffed, I need a nap.
> 
> @DarkWeb I saw my first robin of the year. It's official!
> 
> ...


Yeah the birds have been out. I'm not out of the woods yet.......possible snow Thursday. Frost line is only 4" down.....anything can happen. But it is nice to see a little bit of the garden.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got my bro an appt. for tomorrow for the 1st one!! Yeah...He needs it, believe me! He frequents the bar, as does my dad....they probably have both had covid.
> 
> No dad doesn't know of my gardening. And we'll hopefully keep it that way. He wouldn't care...he would want some to bribe hookers with.
> 
> The lasagna looks great!


That's sweet of you to look after your brother. Have either of them had symptoms?

I found the best way to show your dad you grow is to just unzip the tent and say tada... talk about awkward lol.

That's my favorite bakery in Toronto. It's the only place I go for cannolis. They're being gentrified, new $700k condos are going in this summer 









Agincourt Bakery


Agincourt Bakery is the epitome of the old-school Italian bakery. In a little strip mall on Pharmacy just north of Finch, I hear nothing but Italian when..




www.blogto.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah the birds have been out. I'm not out of the woods yet.......possible snow Thursday. Frost line is only 4" down.....anything can happen. But it is nice to see a little bit of the garden.


A lot of snow on Thursday? if the weather network is correct it won't be below freezing after Thursday.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's sweet of you to look after your brother. Have either of them had symptoms?
> 
> I found the best way to show your dad you grow is to just unzip the tent and say tada... talk about awkward lol.
> 
> ...


My dad was having shortness of breath, that has gotten better....He has COPD, still smokes, and he's 84 I believe. Smoked since age 14.


My bro, no symptoms that I know of. Him and my dad are both very tidy and organized, but neither one of them really know how to clean. Lets see, about a decade ago probably, I was at my dads apartment and he was cleaning the cat's litter pan in the kitchen sink. When he was done, he was done...No bleach, no disinfectant. I have not been in his apartment since!!!! And my bros....the last time I reached for a glass in his kitchen cupboard I thought I needed a tetanus shot...seriously!!

They probably have strong immune systems from all the germs


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot of snow on Thursday? if the weather network is correct it won't be below freezing after Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 4866793


Nah....Ski forcasts are 2" to 6" depending on where and how high you are. I'm on the lower side of that. Our lows are still in and out of the 20's........the ground is frozen in the mornings. It's good for sugaring......you want freezing nights and warm days makes the sap flow till the buds pop.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nah....Ski forcasts are 2" to 6" depending on where and how high you are. I'm on the lower side of that. Our lows are still in and out of the 20's........the ground is frozen in the mornings. It's good for sugaring......you want freezing nights and warm days makes the sap flow till the buds pop.


My neighbor has been making syrup....I see smoke puffing from the chimney in the old syrup house. One of the younger neighbors took over the old guys operation!! I would have liked to have taken over his bees but he up and sold the whole setup.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My neighbor has been making syrup....I see smoke puffing from the chimney in the old syrup house. One of the younger neighbors took over the old guys operation!! I would have liked to have taken over his bees but he up and sold the whole setup.


I don't know if bee's are easy up here. I know a bunch of people who keep them and they always have something big happening.....not always good. I've thought about it but it seems like a lot of problems.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know if bee's are easy up here. I know a bunch of people who keep them and they always have something big happening.....not always good. I've thought about it but it seems like a lot of problems.


Come to think of it, I never did get any honey from them so it may have been difficult...or maybe they used it all in their honey wine.  They really were cool neighbors. It was their 2nd marriage, and they bought this little gentleman's farm next door and they had a real good run for about 15 years...sad to see it coming to an end. She's now in a home with dementia and he can barely move. ...but refuses to leave his home, and he enjoys getting loaded every day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

Morning.

@Laughing Grass this pic was taken just after


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Gloomy and raining this morning.

I was alone and overindulged on the weed last night and fell asleep watching tv. Throat kinda hurts and I feel like crap, I should have vaped instead.


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gloomy and raining this morning.
> 
> I was alone and overindulged on the weed last night and fell asleep watching tv. Throat kinda hurts and I feel like crap, I should have vaped instead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

lokie said:


>


I don't know how smokers can smoke so many cigarettes in a day and not wake up feeling like they swallowed an sos pad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Our premiere is making an announcement at 10 this morning. I'm betting the entire province is going back into lockdown at midnight. 









Scientists say the COVID pandemic is now completely out of control in Ontario


Less than two weeks before more businesses are slated to resume operations in Ontario regions under grey zone lockdown, some health officials are a...




www.blogto.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gloomy and raining this morning.
> 
> I was alone and overindulged on the weed last night and fell asleep watching tv. Throat kinda hurts and I feel like crap, I should have vaped instead.



I did similar last night, only it was vaping rosin....passed out on the sofa til 3 am  My friends I helped go get doors at Home Depot last night gave me a dab rig...It's a really small one, and filthy...Their daughter left it and they don't speak any more...Same people that gave me her old BHO set, which I returned...NO BHO here!!! But soaking all night in Efferdent didn't touch it...Gonna take Iso alcohol, if i want to waste a quart I guess!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Last time they were here, nearly a year ago, I pulled the vaporizer out and puffed one right in front of my dad...he didn't even seem to notice, and then he did ask...was that marijuana?


When I seventeen I took my grandpa fishing...... we were sitting on a dock and I was about ten feet behind him. After some time had passed I pulled out a joint and fired it up..... without turning around he instantly said “ pass that “ . Then he tells me a story about returning from the war and going to the casinos in Tijuana where the weed smoke was so thick you could cut it with a knife...... he also mentioned hookers and std’s but that is another story.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did similar last night, only it was vaping rosin....passed out on the sofa til 3 am  My friends I helped go get doors at Home Depot last night gave me a dab rig...It's a really small one, and filthy...Their daughter left it and they don't speak any more...Same people that gave me her old BHO set, which I returned...NO BHO here!!! But soaking all night in Efferdent didn't touch it...Gonna take Iso alcohol, if i want to waste a quart I guess!


Isn't it the same punishment as making meth there? I fell asleep watching dispatches from elsewhere. Awesome show with Jason Segel from how I met your mother. Stupid dog took advantage of the situation and slept on top of me all night, normally he sleeps in his kennel. Showered, teeth brushed, I drank a liter of oj and I'm ready for the day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2021)

Morning all......

Ah what a morning, woke up it was almost 70F this morning, just a few minutes ago, we had a front push through now the high is gonna be in a lower 60's........if it isn't one thing in Tejas it's another......

Just made a fresh pot.......so if you need a warm up or a fresh cup there ya go.....

new little experiment is starting to show some life after the pot up......hmmm....gotta love a good mystery...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

Well I was doing a science experiment.....it was supposed to look like this.....






But I don't know if I got it right.....






LOL I wish! I did think of it when I saw the first pic. Hmmm maybe saturday


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gloomy and raining this morning.
> 
> I was alone and overindulged on the weed last night and fell asleep watching tv. Throat kinda hurts and I feel like crap, I should have vaped instead.


Boofing j/s


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how smokers can smoke so many cigarettes in a day and not wake up feeling like they swallowed an sos pad.


A friend taught me this, you hold the smoke briefly in your mouth to cool it down just slightly, before pulling it down your larynx, carina and bronchus. Fixes that, I inhaled fire feeling


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A friend taught me this, you hold the smoke briefly in your mouth to cool it down just slightly, before pulling it down your larynx, carina and bronchus. Fixes that, I inhaled fire feeling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2021)

The wife got me a cup of coffee now I've got to flavor my cup again good morning


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I was doing a science experiment.....it was supposed to look like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your thinking. Alcohol lowers viscosity, speeding the colorant uptake and sending it through all the leaves.

Proof: put a celery in some Scotch and within hours the whole celery will be the color of the liquor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like your thinking. Alcohol lowers viscosity, speeding the colorant uptake and sending it through all the leaves.
> 
> Proof: put a celery in some Scotch and within hours the whole celery will be the color of the liquor.


And the scotch disappears......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And the scotch disappears......


It’s health likker now.

“Gosh, Doc, I don’t drink much but I do eat a lot of celery!”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our premiere is making an announcement at 10 this morning. I'm betting the entire province is going back into lockdown at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the announcement was that province, feds and private sector are working together to build a facility to make vaccines. Woohoo! oh wait it's for flu vaccines?  Clowns all of them... who cares about the flu vaccine right now?

He's making another announcement tomorrow. I'm still convinced a larger lockdown is probably needed and coming. 









Doug Ford to make announcement about Ontario lockdown measures tomorrow


Less than 24 hours after warning that he wouldn't hesitate to "lock things down" again in response to fast-rising cases of COVID-19, Onta...




www.blogto.com





"Stay tuned," said Ford to reporters following a press conference on Wednesday. "You'll hear an announcement tomorrow."

Stay tuned... Who would say that when you have people's lives and livelihood in your hands? He has the empathy of a cockroach, this isn't a game with cliffhangers. Only a psychopath would behave this way.

I'm so tired of being lectured to by a piece of trash from a crackhead family. Ontario deserves everything it's getting for voting for him. We're the Florida of Canada thanks to him. 









Globe investigation: The Ford family’s history with drug dealing


Long before the current controversy at Toronto City Hall, The Globe and Mail set out to trace the Ford brothers’ rise to prominence. Reporters found the Mayor’s siblings have former ties to drug trafficking, a charge of physical assault and other brushes with the law




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So the announcement was that province, feds and private sector are working together to build a facility to make vaccines. Woohoo! oh wait it's for flu vaccines?  Clowns all of them... who cares about the flu vaccine right now?
> 
> He's making another announcement tomorrow. I'm still convinced a larger lockdown is probably needed and coming.
> 
> ...


It looks like jaw-dropping stupidity at the top levels is not only for your neighbors to the south.

I’ve used this one before, but it seems apt here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So the announcement was that province, feds and private sector are working together to build a facility to make vaccines. Woohoo! oh wait it's for flu vaccines?  Clowns all of them... who cares about the flu vaccine right now?
> 
> He's making another announcement tomorrow. I'm still convinced a larger lockdown is probably needed and coming.
> 
> ...


I thought that was New Foundland


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought that was New Foundland


Alberta! I never met a Newfie I didn't like. 



cannabineer said:


> It looks like jaw-dropping stupidity at the top levels is not only for your neighbors to the south.
> 
> I’ve used this one before, but it seems apt here.
> 
> View attachment 4867550


I like it better when I had a smug sense of national pride.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Alberta! I never met a Newfie I didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it better when I had a smug sense of national pride.


Alberta? Thought that was the Canadian version of Nebraska, big ass wheat farmers


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Alberta? Thought that was the Canadian version of Nebraska, big ass wheat farmers


I imagine that’s the point ... their #1 Hallowe’en activity is pumpkin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Alberta? Thought that was the Canadian version of Nebraska, big ass wheat farmers


Saskatchewan, they have wheat on their license plates. 







Different people probably have different views of Alberta. Personally I'm not a fan and will never step foot in that province again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saskatchewan, they have wheat on their license plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a story here, tell


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2021)

I mean, doesn’t Calgary regularly place on the world top ten list of cities with highest quality of living?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 
What's the deal with Thompson, Manitoba; being the the most unsafe crime ridden city in Canada?


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 

Why milk in bags?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Why milk in bags?


When I visited Vienna as a youngster, the milk came in liter bags. My grandmother had a pitcherlike plastic exoskeleton that fit them. It was a lot less packaging waste than what I’ve seen in the US.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> There is a story here, tell


I'm being too bitchy and political with all the constant bad news, I gotta right myself. 

I'm sure it's a fine Province with plenty of nice people, it's probably me.



Metasynth said:


> I mean, doesn’t Calgary regularly place on the world top ten list of cities with highest quality of living?


Could be, I've only been to Edmonton and Jasper. 



Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> What's the deal with Thompson, Manitoba; being the the most unsafe crime ridden city in Canada?


lol I've never heard of it. Only 13,000 people. 









Canada's worst violent crime problem is in Thompson, Man. - Macleans.ca


The northern city is struggling with stabbings, assaults, gun crimes and other offences. It can't solve the problem on its own.




www.macleans.ca







> This May, the city’s RCMP detachment indeed found itself investigating a stabbing spree that left five injured. In March, a machete-wielding home invader hacked a dog to death and in June, Thompson saw two stabbings and a machete attack in three days. August then saw a 30-year-old woman stabbed in the face and chest outside a downtown business. Some of those arrested were as young as 12 and many speculate the attacks were gang initiations.


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Why milk in bags?


Ontarians 








cannabineer said:


> When I visited Vienna as a youngster, the milk came in liter bags. My grandmother had a pitcherlike plastic exoskeleton that fit them. It was a lot less packaging waste than what I’ve seen in the US.



The only time I've seen milk in a bag was watching someone change the bags in a bulk dispenser in a restaurant.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ontarians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Story is likely different in Ontario.

Something is blocking my grabbing the url, but goog “milk bags Canada” and go to the Eater dot com hit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ontarians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his aboot is fake

Bagged milk is in Ontario, Quebec and the Maritimes. That accounts for more than 2/3 of the entire population. Bagged milk was introduced because provincial dairy boards legislated that milk must be sold in metric volumes. Western provinces followed suit with volumes under a gallon. 2 liter, 1 liter, 500ml and 250ml


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Story is likely different in Ontario.
> 
> Something is blocking my grabbing the url, but goog “milk bags Canada” and go to the Eater dot com hit.


For some reason I thought the metric switch happened in the 60's. Friday is the 46th anniversary of the metric system in Canada. Must have sucked to be a student when that happened.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For some reason I thought the metric switch happened in the 60's. Friday is the 46th anniversary of the metric system Canada. Must have sucked to be a student when that happened.


If you were in a sci/tech/engineering curriculum, it kind a rocked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

In elementary school I had a fantastic math teacher who made me love numbers. I still remember him telling us that an inch was based on the width of a man's finger, then later the width of three grains of rice. And the temperature scale was based on an arbitrary decision that freezing was 32 and boiling point was 212 so you could use fewer fractions. Nothing is relatable to larger or smaller units without using fractions. Made my head hurt and seemed unnecessarily complicated.

Thank god for base 10.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Why milk in bags?


I love getting bags milk or orange juice. That’s how I determin my holiday destination, if they ain’t serving drinks in plastic freezer bags I’m not going.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

lol I have weird friends. I do like the idea of being addressed as Lady


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I love getting bags milk or orange juice. That’s how I determin my holiday destination, if they ain’t serving drinks in plastic freezer bags I’m not going.


These folks have yer back.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> These folks have yer back.
> 
> View attachment 4867898


That place is a bit flash, wait until the outback fight tent sets up in the carpark. That’s when they break the bags out


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I have weird friends. I do like the idea of being addressed as Lady
> 
> View attachment 4867886
> 
> ...


I got my old man a bit of dirt in Scotland years ago and he is now a lord. My inheritance should be amazing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I got my old man a bit of dirt in Scotland years ago and he is now a lord. My inheritance should be amazing


Lord is way cooler than Lady, wish I got that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

Morning......it's snowing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning......it's snowing....
> View attachment 4868068


Are we happy about that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are we happy about that?


@Laughing Grass Ah I don't think I care.....caffeine is still kicking in. I haven't gone skiing in over a year..........14 days and next year's season pass goes on sale.

This little guy has been hanging around the last few days. The birds wake me up about a half hour before sunrise every morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2021)

28 here and is going to be a high of 44 but by Sunday it's going to be 70 good morning


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In elementary school I had a fantastic math teacher who made me love numbers. I still remember him telling us that an inch was based on the width of a man's finger, then later the width of three grains of rice. And the temperature scale was based on an arbitrary decision that freezing was 32 and boiling point was 212 so you could use fewer fractions. Nothing is relatable to larger or smaller units without using fractions. Made my head hurt and seemed unnecessarily complicated.
> 
> Thank god for base 10.


I remember in about 3rd or 4th grade learning metric and the teacher telling us we needed to learn it because the US was going to be switching to it very soon...I wish she was right, and we should have ...It is much simpler!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy April fool's day! Anyone do anything funny? I got the kids pretty good with this fake poop lol


Left it to find on the toilet seat and waited for the fun to begin...oh and it worked! She screamed lol and to her disgust.....I picked it up and threw it at her brother that refused to put on clothes today.....he screamed and ended up accidentally catching it against his bare chest....it's a wet toilet paper cardboard rolled up.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

Mother nature had this April fools joke for me. Thankfully no plowing required.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mother nature had this April fools joke for me. Thankfully no plowing required.View attachment 4868140


12" in some areas! But I wouldn't even think of plowing. It'd cause more damage with this mud.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I remember in about 3rd or 4th grade learning metric and the teacher telling us we needed to learn it because the US was going to be switching to it very soon...I wish she was right, and we should have ...It is much simpler!!











The Metric System Is A Tool Of The Devil


You probably think that only some demon-phobic lunatic would claim that the metric system is a work of Satan. You probably picture me making chalk circles around my bed every night for protection f…




thecomingtribulation.wordpress.com







DarkWeb said:


> Happy April fool's day! Anyone do anything funny? I got the kids pretty good with this fake poop lol
> View attachment 4868135
> 
> Left it to find on the toilet seat and waited for the fun to begin...oh and it worked! She screamed lol and to her disgust.....I picked it up and threw it at her brother that refused to put on clothes today.....he screamed and ended up accidentally catching it against his bare chest....it's a wet toilet paper cardboard rolled up.


I completely forgot about April fools. 

Water has been off since 10:30 this morning and no eta for repair. You don't realize how often you use water until it's not there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Metric System Is A Tool Of The Devil
> 
> 
> You probably think that only some demon-phobic lunatic would claim that the metric system is a work of Satan. You probably picture me making chalk circles around my bed every night for protection f…
> ...


We lost power for 2 weeks a few winters back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We lost power for 2 weeks a few winters back.


That would suck! Did you stay at a hotel? I have two flushes left then I have to go to starbucks lol. There's a couple trucks here so hopefully it won't be that long.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Metric System Is A Tool Of The Devil
> 
> 
> You probably think that only some demon-phobic lunatic would claim that the metric system is a work of Satan. You probably picture me making chalk circles around my bed every night for protection f…
> ...


Math was always my favorite subject, so maybe that's why I like metric...even though I don't know it well...Good article !!

Hope you get water on soon!! Yeah we should all keep a 5 g bucket on hand but who does...this is when the RO system comes handy I guess!

Almost noon....time for me to hit the shower...I have been such a bum all winter! Then a little more de-stemming and done, except for zeroing in moisture contents. I need to plan Easter dinner too...traditional, or on the grill?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would suck! Did you stay at a hotel? I have two flushes left then I have to go to starbucks lol. There's a couple trucks here so hopefully it won't be that long.


No, I wouldn't have heat if no one was here to keep the fire going and the house would have frozen up. Kids played and I melted snow......lots of snow. LOL I was in my element  Nov 28, 2018


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

I had a latte loaded with delta-8 THC, a legal weed compound that you can buy anywhere in the US. It really does get you high.


Like CBD, delta-8 THC can be derived from hemp and exists in a legal loophole. But this cannabinoid will actually leave you feeling buzzed.




www.yahoo.com




Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4868215
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I live to see the day in NY...Can't wait!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2021)

Afternoon everyone......hope everyone is gtg....

woke up this morning to a nice brisk 52F......high 74F today....

you guys talking about metrics...i've been using those ever since i got into VW's and European cars......my tool box has both American and Metric.....just time Metric has taken over that box.......

new little experiment is show some nice signs of growth.....still got a little while to go before sexin......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, I wouldn't have heat if no one was here to keep the fire going and the house would have frozen up. Kids played and I melted snow......lots of snow. LOL I was in my element  Nov 28, 2018
> View attachment 4868188


that was me last Febuary......the last snow day we had i was outside cutting wood, standing next to my gas pit staying warm....with a 12pk in the snow keep it chilled......and i made that nice falice on my porch.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my tool box has both American and Metric


And all the 10mm sockets are missing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> And all the 10mm sockets are missing...


mine too.....little bastard tend to disappear at appropriate times....always


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that was me last Febuary......the last snow day we had i was outside cutting wood, standing next to my gas pit staying warm....with a 12pk in the snow keep it chilled......and i made that nice falice on my porch.....


I was using the turkey fryer to melt snow so we could flush the toilet, wash dishes and ourselves. I toped out at about 5 gph....it was pretty light and airy snow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was using the turkey fryer to melt snow so we could flush the toilet, wash dishes and ourselves. I toped out at about 5 gph....it was pretty light and airy snow.


our snow friday was like that....very airy and light.....think all i could remember is looking at the field across from me and see a white out for the first time.......we started melt snow that friday night cause the water pressure falling down.....got to admit that beer was cold....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> our snow friday was like that....very airy and light.....think all i could remember is looking at the field across from me and see a white out for the first time.......we started melt snow that friday night cause the water pressure falling down.....got to admit that beer was cold....


Snow does make the beer better lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow does make the beer better lol


that it does...lol..

remember that day, i got back about 1 put the beer in the snow, went in a cked the wife and the pooches, then went back outside...finally after a few..the wife wanders outside...and she gave me this look like "your drinking this early" i said "yep"....then she comes around ok where is it...and i pointed in the snow.....she started laughing..and grabbed one......bet we stayed out there for about a 6pk before she went in, and i stayed outside with the beer....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that it does...lol..
> 
> remember that day, i got back about 1 put the beer in the snow, went in a cked the wife and the pooches, then went back outside...finally after a few..the wife wanders outside...and she gave me this look like "your drinking this early" i said "yep"....then she comes around ok where is it...and i pointed in the snow.....she started laughing..and grabbed one......bet we stayed out there for about a 6pk before she went in, and i stayed outside with the beer....


There's this awesome bar we went to years back that has this conveyer belt for the mugs........they travel outside and freeze before they come back in. Wish the place was closer.
Not my pic but was the best I could find.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, I wouldn't have heat if no one was here to keep the fire going and the house would have frozen up. Kids played and I melted snow......lots of snow. LOL I was in my element  Nov 28, 2018
> View attachment 4868188


should have built an igloo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

Water is back. 



manfredo said:


> Math was always my favorite subject, so maybe that's why I like metric...even though I don't know it well...Good article !!
> 
> Hope you get water on soon!! Yeah we should all keep a 5 g bucket on hand but who does...this is when the RO system comes handy I guess!
> 
> Almost noon....time for me to hit the shower...I have been such a bum all winter! Then a little more de-stemming and done, except for zeroing in moisture contents. I need to plan Easter dinner too...traditional, or on the grill?!


Traditional sounds like a pain in the ass for only three people. I think I'm going to be manicuring buds all day tomorrow, I'm already regretting not doing a wet trim lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm going to be manicuring buds all day tomorrow, I'm already regretting not doing a wet trim lol.


That’s what made me buy a trimmer, I will be cleaning the grow space today and setting up the plants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s what made me buy a trimmer, I will be cleaning the grow space today and setting up the plants.


I keep looking at them on Amazon. They were $299 last year and $169 now. Are they worth the money?


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep looking at them on Amazon. They were $299 last year and $169 now. Are they worth the money?


No idea did it for a laugh, mine was $350 au. For a few square feet of a bog you’ll never see not to bad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

Morning.

High of 36° today......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ready bitches?   

Work has me by the balls. The GM realized my work load yesterday. I actually think it impressed him.

I miss bullshitting with you all through out the day. Happy whatever day it is today.
The world was burning long before but they didn't start the fire, so who did...?






Me bitches! Love you all!

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

It's Good Friday, and a good day to get fried  

I need to do a bunch of things today, but none too difficult, so we be smoking wax! 

It has really been an eye opener pressing buds...Every strain has a different type of rosin. I squeezed some 818 Headband again last night...That one comes back so nice, so golden.

They have a shit ton of bikes in stock at WalMart again, so if you are looking snap one up quick. I'm going too!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 2, 2021)

Morning everyone......wanted to pop in before i had to leave and take my wife to her neurologist appt today...this should be interesting at most....

anyways it was 52F this morning and sunny....today's high 72F...better enjoy the cool weather cause the Tejas heat is coming....they're saying next weekend mid 90's......eeek...

Coffee is fresh and hot.....you know where everything is....

l


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2021)

Morning.

one plant done, two to go, not my best manicure, but it’s for my use so who cares. Two more to go.





manfredo said:


> It's Good Friday, and a good day to get fried
> 
> I need to do a bunch of things today, but none too difficult, so we be smoking wax!
> 
> ...


Have you settled your dinner plans for Sunday?


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 2, 2021)

sliding in right before noon, someone got me with an april fools post that we had 6-12 " of snow comin and then flurries started late last night. Stoked to see it all melted and that i got had, coffee and time to RIU


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning.
> 
> one plant done, two to go, not my best manicure, but it’s for my use so who cares. Two more to go.
> 
> ...


Looks good!!

I was just making a dinner list...This is 3 bachelors so I don't have to get fancy. I still haven't decided on a ham or steaks...I'll see what looks good at the market. Then I'm making my green bean casserole with sour cream my brother loves, scalloped potatoes from a box  , some dinner rolls, and probably some other side. Easy. They never stay long. They'll want to hurry along to the bar...Which is good with me!!


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

Not so subliminal PSA message.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> I was just making a dinner list...This is 3 bachelors so I don't have to get fancy. I still haven't decided on a ham or steaks...I'll see what looks good at the market. Then I'm making my green bean casserole with sour cream my brother loves, scalloped potatoes from a box  , some dinner rolls, and probably some other side. Easy. They never stay long. They'll want to hurry along to the bar...Which is good with me!!


They had ham's for $1.65 lb at my local market. I have some smoking to do in the near future.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> I was just making a dinner list...This is 3 bachelors so I don't have to get fancy. I still haven't decided on a ham or steaks...I'll see what looks good at the market. Then I'm making my green bean casserole with sour cream my brother loves, scalloped potatoes from a box  , some dinner rolls, and probably some other side. Easy. They never stay long. They'll want to hurry along to the bar...Which is good with me!!


I hope they stick around long enough to help you tidy up afterwards. Steaks sound really good. I forgot grocery stores were closed today

I’m done trimming finally. All the windows are open to air the joint out

510 grams


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope they stick around long enough to help you tidy up afterwards. Steaks sound really good. I forgot grocery stores were closed today
> 
> I’m done trimming finally. All the windows are open to air the joint out
> 
> ...


Aboutapound.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope they stick around long enough to help you tidy up afterwards. Steaks sound really good. I forgot grocery stores were closed today
> 
> I’m done trimming finally. All the windows are open to air the joint out
> 
> ...


Help me tidy up...lol, that is funny! The one nice thing about hosting them is I don't have to do a lick of cleaning, and they still rave over how immaculate my place is. 

Most everything is open here today...Even the post office, surprisingly. I know the city trash men didn't work today though. About half my tenants have forgotten it's a new month! 

Not looking forward to the cleanings coming up...I've got 2 places that had boys long term...knock on wood they are all pretty decent. I'll be fully vaccinated by then too...although might need an extra booster shot  Ozone machine


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2021)

Morning...... happy Saturday!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 3, 2021)

Some black coffee and some blackened oranges seem to go hand in hand on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

Coffee or buds Good morning


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2021)

Wakey wakey, time to press some buds. I have absolutely got to go grocery shopping today!! At least the main course is procured !

Sun is shining but it's cold....29f 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee or buds View attachment 4869676Good morning



BOTH!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

Yup yup good call


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wakey wakey, time to press some buds. I have absolutely got to go grocery shopping today!! At least the main course is procured !
> 
> Sun is shining but it's cold....29f
> 
> ...


So did you get your door put in yet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

Garage


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2021)

smoked a bunch of kief from the trim bin last night and slept eight hours straight. I feel like a million bucks today. I think I’m going to sous vide a couple steaks a finish them on the barbecue For dinner.





manfredo said:


> Help me tidy up...lol, that is funny! The one nice thing about hosting them is I don't have to do a lick of cleaning, and they still rave over how immaculate my place is.
> 
> Most everything is open here today...Even the post office, surprisingly. I know the city trash men didn't work today though. About half my tenants have forgotten it's a new month!
> 
> Not looking forward to the cleanings coming up...I've got 2 places that had boys long term...knock on wood they are all pretty decent. I'll be fully vaccinated by then too...although might need an extra booster shot  Ozone machine


do you charge them extra if they leave the place filthy



DarkWeb said:


> Morning...... happy Saturday!


did you get much snow? Nothing here but it’s been cold


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Aboutapound.


I’m gonna start making edibles with bud now


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> smoked a bunch of kief from the trim bin last night and slept eight hours straight. I feel like a million bucks today. I think I’m going to sous vide a couple steaks a finish them on the barbecue For dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4869693
> 
> ...


Snowed for two days but the ground was wet so nothing stuck.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

Mmmy I'm down


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

and here we go


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> and here we go


See you in 48 hours, lol


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Garage


You made me think for a minute....door....door...Oh yes, the new garage door was finally installed...It was just a few days shy of 6 months from the time i ordered it...I posted a pic here someplace but don't have it on this 'puter. It looks great. I need to R & R a few pieces of trim, touchup some paint, but. I would like to insulate it and install a woodstove...I have the woodstove, just need a chimney!! And a new back while we're at it, lol...I know you know what I mean. Might need a lift too


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy April fool's day! Anyone do anything funny? I got the kids pretty good with this fake poop lol
> View attachment 4868135
> 
> Left it to find on the toilet seat and waited for the fun to begin...oh and it worked! She screamed lol and to her disgust.....I picked it up and threw it at her brother that refused to put on clothes today.....he screamed and ended up accidentally catching it against his bare chest....it's a wet toilet paper cardboard rolled up.


One day, many years from now, you will be the topic of much psychotherapy!! Take HEED, being remembered is immortality and you have achieved that!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

We just got a new store


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> And all the 10mm sockets are missing...


Fire the three stripers!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ready bitches?
> 
> Work has me by the balls. The GM realized my work load yesterday. I actually think it impressed him.
> 
> ...


Asteroids, let's just roll with that...... tell him he's lucky he has you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> One day, many years from now, you will be the topic of much psychotherapy!! Take HEED, being remembered is immortality and you have achieved that!


LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2021)

Morning. Happy easter


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 4, 2021)

A bit of Monkey Juice with my morning coffee today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter...
from the Easter Basset
RIP Maxx


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again and happy Easter


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2021)

Sunday bloody sunday!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2021)

Try this


----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter / Passover everyone! 

Beautiful sunny day, and I am cooking some steaks on the grill this afternoon. A real simple meal but it should be good. Started my day with the Yocan and then graduated to dabs before making a casserole! I'd like to sneak a walk or bike ride in before dinner....I totally could!

Have a relaxing day everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2021)

We have an incredible weather forecast for the week....Like all sun!! Hopefully I can get a spring cleanup done at my rental yards this week...I picked up tree limbs from my yard yesterday...and better get the lawn mowers serviced...It won't be long now!!

But the biggy for this morning is paying some bills to keep the wolves at bay!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

Happy monday. Shaping up to be a gorgeous week.

Might be time to put the winter clothes away for good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

Both my parents have had their first shot now. I got to hang out with my mom yesterday and help her get her garden ready for summer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

do you see what I see


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4871390View attachment 4871391do you see what I see


that's shorts and flip flops weather.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's shorts and flip flops weather.


Are you saying something about my white legs did not mean to blind anyone ha ha ha ha ha yup I'm high right now so have a great day


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2021)

Good weather all :] gonna sit on the porch and bake... hydrate!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you saying something about my white legs View attachment 4871405did not mean to blind anyone ha ha ha ha ha yup I'm high right now so have a great day


lol no, no I wasn't.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no, no I wasn't.


So have you made any Edibles yet


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's shorts and flip flops weather.


Now you're speaking my language  I soooo can't wait!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So have you made any Edibles yet


Not yet, I had a pretty busy weekend. I'm probably going to make a big batch of gingerbread cookies this time. I've been vaping a lot of kief over the past couple days, that shit is so strong lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Now you're speaking my language  I soooo can't wait!!


I saw a crazy kid skateboarding yesterday wearing only shorts and a t-shirt. It was only 45°


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

Toronto police bust huge stunt driving event on first night of provincial shutdown


A large group of Toronto stunt driving enthusiasts literally set the streets of North York on fire this weekend in an apparent bid to look cool, fi...




www.blogto.com





Toronto is turning into a mad max movie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2021)

Morning....or should i say early afternoon.....hope everyone had a good easter and such...

Welp woke up to a nice 62F this morning......high is gonna be 80F today....with a SE wind.....

last night final eats......cooked pork butt, mash potatos, and green beans..........since we didn't eat all the pork.....i sliced off a slabe this morning put it in a frying pan gave it a light fry with some salt and pepper and threw on top a sunny side up egg for breakfast.....yum......slice off a couple more slabs for lunch this afternoon......


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2021)

When I was guerrilla growing here in the Midwest, this was the time I was getting antsy to put some plants out. But still too early, Mother nature reminded me a few times of that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2021)

Morning.






Man it's sunny out there! Gonna be a nice day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2021)

Damn I woke up with killer anxiety this morning...Read the newspaper and went back to bed for an hour, and feel OK now. Very strange...Nothing to be causing anxiety!

I may try and get out and rake leaves for an hour this afternoon. Don't want to push my shoulder too much but some light raking should be ok. I might grab my bro to help if he's around.


And tracking says I might have a package today  I have been having fun pressing rosin, pretty much daily. 

And today is the day my little girls (and probably a few boys) are headed to the flower room. I have had it operating on "days" but going back to "nights" today, now that it's getting warmer. Hopefully later in the week I'll make a batch of bubble hash, and I plan of squishing the entire batch.  

Enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn I woke up with killer anxiety this morning...Read the newspaper and went back to bed for an hour, and feel OK now. Very strange...Nothing to be causing anxiety!
> 
> I may try and get out and rake leaves for an hour this afternoon. Don't want to push my shoulder too much but some light raking should be ok. I might grab my bro to help if he's around.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried yoga or meditation in the morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2021)

Morning.....

well it looks like temps are on the rise down here.....woke to 70F this morning....high today upper 80's...here we go....they say later in the week....mid to lower 90F with a dew point up in the 60's....that's gonna make it feel great......

Coffee is fresh....u know where things are......

wtg Baylor last night.....you made me $100......woohoo.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

I was splitting wood last night and my 3 pound hammer handle broke ouch and a few other choice words but who cuts themselves with a hammer lol


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was splitting wood last night and my 3 pound hammer handle broke ouch and a few other choice words but who cuts themselves with a hammer lolView attachment 4872257


Sorry about your hand but...... who splits wood with a 3# hammer...... I’ve split 30 cords this winter and that oak would split itself laughing at a 3# hammer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was splitting wood last night and my 3 pound hammer handle broke ouch and a few other choice words but who cuts themselves with a hammer lolView attachment 4872257


and how many languages for those choice words did you use????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and how many languages for those choice words did you use????


2 or 3 if you count the mixing of the languages ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

And yes I sounded like my mother when she was mad at me when I was a kid screaming at me in English and that seemed back into German ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

Slipping back into


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you ever tried yoga or meditation in the morning


I've not, but I should...I usually try vaping lately 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was splitting wood last night and my 3 pound hammer handle broke ouch and a few other choice words but who cuts themselves with a hammer lolView attachment 4872257


Just sayin'....


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was splitting wood last night and my 3 pound hammer handle broke ouch and a few other choice words but who cuts themselves with a hammer lolView attachment 4872257


You're kinda lucky(!) in a way, if you had hit one of those rings hard enough to compress it, you might have had to go the whole EMS/ER scenario.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> You're kinda lucky(!) in a way, if you had hit one of those rings hard enough to compress it, you might have had to go the whole EMS/ER scenario.


I'm just happy it hit my hand before hitting my knee I think I crack it forging Last Summer and forgot about it


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

That thumbnail bugs me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto police bust huge stunt driving event on first night of provincial shutdown
> 
> 
> A large group of Toronto stunt driving enthusiasts literally set the streets of North York on fire this weekend in an apparent bid to look cool, fi...
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


This lockdown is making everyone crazy. I support my captive brethren


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


beat me to it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

Ontario issues another stay-at-home order, will only permit in-person shopping at grocers and pharmacies


The Ford government has issued another stay-at-home order amid surging COVID-19 cases and will also order the closure of all non-essential retail outlets for in-person shopping.




www.cp24.com


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario issues another stay-at-home order, will only permit in-person shopping at grocers and pharmacies
> 
> 
> The Ford government has issued another stay-at-home order amid surging COVID-19 cases and will also order the closure of all non-essential retail outlets for in-person shopping.
> ...


It's probably smart, but it sure sucks  Damn, people are going to be crazy!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> beat me to it.


Gotta wake up earlier


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta wake up earlier


Yes you do but the question is when was the last time you slept


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes you do but the question is when was the last time you slept


 I don't know the answer to that.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2021)

Was cleaning the toolbox at 2:30 a.m and found this I musta got bord at the shop ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's probably smart, but it sure sucks  Damn, people are going to be crazy!!


I think I'm numb to it now, no more tears left lol. I'm kinda envious watching everyone get their shots and talk about life getting back to normal, but I'm happy for them at the same time. I just wish we could get our shit together too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta wake up earlier


I was up a five this morning and it was already 50°


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was up a five this morning and it was already 50°


It's only 47 here now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2021)

65 here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's only 47 here now.


warmer in Ontario than California... never thought I'd see that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm numb to it now, no more tears left lol. I'm kinda envious watching everyone get their shots and talk about life getting back to normal, but I'm happy for them at the same time. I just wish we could get our shit together too.


Time to move.



Laughing Grass said:


> I was up a five this morning and it was already 50°


But did you get out of bed at 5?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> warmer in Ontario than California... never thought I'd see that.


We're supposed to make it to 74 though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're supposed to make it to 74 though.


65° today.......69° tomorrow.......guess I have something to look forward to


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2021)

44 here, supposed to get up to 77 later this afternoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

Morning....ugh....why did i have that last beer last night....i'm feeling a tad slugish this morning....

anyways....it's 71F this morning and we're on our way to the 90F today.....and with the dew point being highi it's gonna feel like the upper 90's.......and according to my nipples.....yeah tejas summers are here.....

Coffee is up.....nice and fresh.....

off to get some tacos.......maybe that will help......or i might just slip in a cup of Caldo.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> But did you get out of bed at 5?


I was at the off leash park by 5:45


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're supposed to make it to 74 though.


I think we're only going to hit a high of 55° still can't complain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2021)

sounds so good


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

and god said " let they're be tacos"

so i picked up Bacon, Egg and Cheese......plus the good hot sauce...


i'm gonna feel this later 

now where is those tums


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Time to move.


I almost wish I could. They’ve made everyone poor and dependent on the government. You can’t get a mortgage if you don’t have a job. For the first time since I was 14 I don’t have a cell phone, how fucked up is that? Like I’m living in a third world country


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and god said " let they're be tacos"


The stars will align for you this year... Taco Tuesday and 4/20 are the same day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The stars will align for you this year... Taco Tuesday and 4/20 are the same day.


woohoo....so should i go shrimp or fish...or stay samo chicken or beef.....hmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> woohoo....so should i go shrimp or fish...or stay samo chicken or beef.....hmm


Fish tacos are my favorite


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

today's medicine...this is my favorite stuff to squish...818 Headband. I have not found another strain that comes back like this one does...yet. I gotta get out in that sun...First up, a cheeseburger on the grill!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fish tacos are my favorite


mine to actually when i can get them....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost wish I could. They’ve made everyone poor and dependent on the government. You can’t get a mortgage if you don’t have a job. For the first time since I was 14 I don’t have a cell phone, how fucked up is that? Like I’m living in a third world country


Damn, you might have to sneak across the border for a while!! Get your covid vaccination here! I'll let you and you girl crash here...You can trim, right?? 

They should be rolling out the vaccine now. What's going on? Shortages? I just read they are opening it up to anyone over the age of 18 here in a few days. 

I just contacted my future tenants who 3 of 4 are from Canada...No wonder the 1 kid has been ghosting me...he's probably broke! 



BudmanTX said:


> mine to actually when i can get them....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


>


guessing your not a fish person......just a guess...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

now why did i make myself hungry.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> mine to actually when i can get them....


We grabbed some takeout from our favorite mexican place for fish tacos when we were in Niagara a couple weeks ago. I've tried making them at home but they sucked. 









Taco N Tequila


A Mexican restaurant located in Niagara Falls, Ontario. Famous for the 45oz Margarita. Serving an array of Mexican cuisine including burritos, tacos, chimichangas. With over 30 types of tequilas.




www.tacontequila.com







manfredo said:


> Damn, you might have to sneak across the border for a while!! Get your covid vaccination here! I'll let you and you girl crash here...You can trim, right??
> 
> They should be rolling out the vaccine now. What's going on? Shortages? I just read they are opening it up to anyone over the age of 18 here in a few days.
> 
> I just contacted my future tenants who 3 of 4 are from Canada...No wonder the 1 kid has been ghosting me...he's probably broke!


Over the age of 18? FML

Ontario has over a million vaccines in the freezer, I don't understand why there's no urgency to get them into people's arms. And all DoFo can do is complain that the feds aren't sending him enough vaccines. It's bizarro world. If he wanted to make Trudeau look bad, all he has to do is use them all and run out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost wish I could. They’ve made everyone poor and dependent on the government. You can’t get a mortgage if you don’t have a job. For the first time since I was 14 I don’t have a cell phone, how fucked up is that? Like I’m living in a third world country


Yeah that's more of a need to move. Sell/rent the place GTFO. It's not easy but the best thing I ever did was move away from those areas. Sit down and figure out what really matters.....what would increase your quality of life. Do you want starbucks or outdoors? Can you find a place that might have what you're looking for? It's not easy but it can be better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We grabbed some takeout from our favorite mexican place for fish tacos when we were in Niagara a couple weeks ago. I've tried making them at home but they sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice resturant......

if your ever this direction...ck this place out....me and the wife go here when we wanna splurge a little...





Where To Eat in Downtown San Antonio, TX | 24 Hour Restaurant


For where to eat delicious Tex-Mex food in downtown San Antonio, TX, choose Mi Tierra Café. Our 24 hour restaurant looks forward to serving you tonight!




www.mitierracafe.com





dinning, bar, bakery......


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> guessing your not a fish person......just a guess...


I actually kind of like fish...some of it. But i'm squeamish about trying new things. McDonalds Filet o Fish use to be my hangover cure when I drank more often...and I love shellfish...but somehow tacos and fish just makes me want to hurl. So yeah I guess I'm not a fish lover


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I actually kind of like fish...some of it. But i'm squeamish about trying new things. McDonalds Filet o Fish use to be my hangover cure when I drank more often...and I love shellfish...but somehow tacos and fish just makes me want to hurl. So yeah I guess I'm not a fish lover


Dude....... fresh grilled mahi-mahi is fantastic on anything. But I mean fresh not frozen. Also the same can be said for ( fresh) tuna , snapper, trigger, sword........ mmmmmmmmmmm. I’m planning a trip to the gulf coast in early to mid May right after my wife has had her second shot for a few weeks, I plan on fishing for and hopefully catching Spanish macs ( pretty easy to catch) and maybe do some shark fishing also. I’ll swing by the fish market for some fresh shrimp......mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Dude....... fresh grilled mahi-mahi is fantastic on anything. But I mean fresh not frozen. Also the same can be said for ( fresh) tuna , snapper, trigger, sword........ mmmmmmmmmmm. I’m planning a trip to the gulf coast in early to mid May right after my wife has had her second shot for a few weeks, I plan on fishing for and hopefully catching Spanish macs ( pretty easy to catch) and maybe do some shark fishing also. I’ll swing by the fish market for some fresh shrimp......mmmmmmmmmmmm.


quit making me hungry.....

psss.....me and the wife are thinking the same thing....


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost wish I could. They’ve made everyone poor and dependent on the government. You can’t get a mortgage if you don’t have a job. For the first time since I was 14 I don’t have a cell phone, how fucked up is that? Like I’m living in a third world country


I have 2 unused iPhone 12’s in the cupboard, 1st world problems.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I have 2 unused iPhone 12’s in the cupboard, 1st world problems.
> View attachment 4873267


That red one is sexy! I still have my iphone, we decided that it didn't make sense to pay for two lines when we're both at home and using wifi 90% of the time. 



DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's more of a need to move. Sell/rent the place GTFO. It's not easy but the best thing I ever did was move away from those areas. Sit down and figure out what really matters.....what would increase your quality of life. Do you want starbucks or outdoors? Can you find a place that might have what you're looking for? It's not easy but it can be better.


I couldn't see myself living anywhere else honestly. I love the city, the big crowds and noise. I grew up rural and hated it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now why did i make myself hungry.....


Most places around here use small chunks of battered fish. 



manfredo said:


> I actually kind of like fish...some of it. But i'm squeamish about trying new things. McDonalds Filet o Fish use to be my hangover cure when I drank more often...and I love shellfish...but somehow tacos and fish just makes me want to hurl. So yeah I guess I'm not a fish lover


Fish tacos with slaw and tartar sauce... not really that far out there and still delicious!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice resturant......
> 
> if your ever this direction...ck this place out....me and the wife go here when we wanna splurge a little...
> 
> ...


Their yelp page looks amazing! We don't have many good authentic mexican places here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Their yelp page looks amazing! We don't have many good authentic mexican places here.


it is amazing, family owned for 80years, and sometimes they have specials on they're plates too...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That red one is sexy! I still have my iphone, we decided that it didn't make sense to pay for two lines when we're both at home and using wifi 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't see myself living anywhere else honestly. I love the city, the big crowds and noise. I grew up rural and hated it.


I didn't say rural. But there's no harm in looking at other areas. I couldn't imagine right now in a city. A friend and her husband was stuck in a 600 sf apt in brooklyn.......2 kids under 3.....I would have gone crazy.....she got out. To each their own......hopefully everything gets more normal soon so you can go and have some fun. Don't take it the wrong way but you haven't sounded like you've liked your situation lately.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't say rural. But there's no harm in looking at other areas. I couldn't imagine right now in a city. A friend and her husband was stuck in a 600 sf apt in brooklyn.......2 kids under 3.....I would have gone crazy.....she got out. To each their own......hopefully everything gets more normal soon so you can go and have some fun. Don't take it the wrong way but you haven't sounded like you've liked your situation lately.


Living downtown was aspirational for me. All my people are here, I couldn't bail on it now. I kinda flip between optimism and hopelessness daily depending on the news cycle. Maybe I'm just having a hard time containing my jealousy lately watching everyone get their vaccine and having no idea when it will be my turn. I'll try to dial it back.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living downtown was aspirational for me. All my people are here, I couldn't bail on it now. I kinda flip between optimism and hopelessness daily depending on the news cycle. Maybe I'm just having a hard time containing my jealousy lately watching everyone get their vaccine and having no idea when it will be my turn. I'll try to dial it back.


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Dude....... fresh grilled mahi-mahi is fantastic on anything. But I mean fresh not frozen. Also the same can be said for ( fresh) tuna , snapper, trigger, sword........ mmmmmmmmmmm. I’m planning a trip to the gulf coast in early to mid May right after my wife has had her second shot for a few weeks, I plan on fishing for and hopefully catching Spanish macs ( pretty easy to catch) and maybe do some shark fishing also. I’ll swing by the fish market for some fresh shrimp......mmmmmmmmmmmm.


I would enthusiastically arm wrestle you 







for a Swordfish steak.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living downtown was aspirational for me. All my people are here, I couldn't bail on it now. I kinda flip between optimism and hopelessness daily depending on the news cycle. Maybe I'm just having a hard time containing my jealousy lately watching everyone get their vaccine and having no idea when it will be my turn. I'll try to dial it back.


 you don't need to dial it back.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> warmer in Ontario than California... never thought I'd see that.


It was 90 something here today. There's California and California. My pool is a comfy 70 something without solar


Laughing Grass said:


> That red one is sexy! I still have my iphone, we decided that it didn't make sense to pay for two lines when we're both at home and using wifi 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't see myself living anywhere else honestly. I love the city, the big crowds and noise. I grew up rural and hated it.


Come to LA we have nightlife


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Dude....... fresh grilled mahi-mahi is fantastic on anything. But I mean fresh not frozen. Also the same can be said for ( fresh) tuna , snapper, trigger, sword........ mmmmmmmmmmm. I’m planning a trip to the gulf coast in early to mid May right after my wife has had her second shot for a few weeks, I plan on fishing for and hopefully catching Spanish macs ( pretty easy to catch) and maybe do some shark fishing also. I’ll swing by the fish market for some fresh shrimp......mmmmmmmmmmmm.


That's probably the problem. I've never really been exposed to much fresh fish. My sister made me fresh salmon once with risotto and it tasted like dog food, lol....But that's my sister!

I did have a nice slab of beef for dinner though! Again


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's probably the problem. I've never really been exposed to much fresh fish. My sister made me fresh salmon once with risotto and* it tasted like dog food*, lol....But that's my sister!
> 
> I did have a nice slab of beef for dinner though! Again


I asked this to someone once before on this board (you know who you are) but I never learn, so tell me how do you know what dog food tastes like?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I asked this to someone once before on this board (you know who you are) but I never learn, so tell me how do you know what dog food tastes like?


Like chicken


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Like chicken


Really? I figured you guys would say something like Wallaby.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I asked this to someone once before on this board (you know who you are) but I never learn, so tell me how do you know what dog food tastes like?


As a lifelong owner of dogs, I am not ashamed to say I have tasted more than one dog biscuit  No canned food however!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

And they were tastier than my sisters salmon...


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Really? I figured you guys would say something like Wallaby.


Tbh most of our pet food is


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

But I’ve only tried chicken, I’m not a weirdo.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> As a lifelong owner of dogs, I am not ashamed to say I have tasted more than one dog biscuit  No canned food however!


That is pretty much what he said too. I'm hard-headed


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Tbh most of our pet food is


Wallaby? SRSLY? I'm so gullible. I want to believe that.



DustyDuke said:


> But I’ve only tried chicken, I’m not a weirdo.


Because you already know what Wallaby tastes like?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Really? I figured you guys would say something like Wallaby.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wallaby? SRSLY? I'm so gullible. I want to believe that.
> 
> 
> Because you already know what Wallaby tastes like?


I ate too meat once and was like good for the dog and that’s about it. Some people love it, camel is much nicer


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4873607


Kangaroo isn't a euphemism for chicken, is it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Kangaroo isn't a euphemism for chicken, is it?


LoL


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> But I’ve only tried chicken, I’m not a weirdo.


Likely story....jk


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> LoL


I want a bucket of Kentucky Fried Goanna.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I want a bucket of Kentucky Fried Goanna.
> 
> View attachment 4873645


Skin 'em pilgrim.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Skin 'em pilgrim.


I’ve got the knife for it! Benchmade skinner. That stubby blade is very handy, and they ship it voodoo sharp. It is a cadmium-plated [puppymother] to sharpen, but it takes (and holds, and holds) an exceptional edge.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve got the knife for it! Benchmade skinner. That stubby blade is very handy, and they ship it voodoo sharp. It is a cadmium-plated [puppymother] to sharpen, but it takes ( and holds, and holds) an exceptional edge.
> 
> View attachment 4873650


Possibly my favorite utilitarian pocket knife is the Osborne by Benchmade. They make good every day carry knives.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Possibly my favorite utilitarian pocket knife is the Osborne by Benchmade. They make good every day carry knives.
> 
> View attachment 4873651


For the past 25 years my edc has been an AFCK.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2021)

A Ka-Bar in the car is the only thing I carry anymore.





__





Anyone carry a knife daily?


I do sharpen my axe with a grinder though. Angry, wild, bearded guy with an axe is something you approach with care I would LOVE a picture of that LOL PS a knife is a nice, a sword is better, curare is priceless



rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2021)

Morning. 






No clouds and a provocative 69° today......it's going to be nice. Guess I better do more yard work. Turned over the one garden bed yesterday....,.it's still frozen 7"-8" down in most places. Should be really dry till Sunday hopefully it's going to stay dry for now. I know it's not what everyone else wants and we've even had some fires but I need it dry now. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


75f here today, and shorts for me today!! Hoping to get some yardwork and maybe a bike ride in this afternoon myself, and about time to service the lawnmowers...a week or 2 and it will need cutting.

I was even thinking about starting some lettuce! I need to get my beds ready...just ordered up some amendments. And my tomatoe seeds have sprouted. I should have started them about a month ago!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 75f here today, and shorts for me today!! Hoping to get some yardwork and maybe a bike ride in this afternoon myself, and about time to service the lawnmowers...a week or 2 and it will need cutting.
> 
> I was even thinking about starting some lettuce! I need to get my beds ready...just ordered up some amendments. And my tomatoe seeds have sprouted. I should have started them about a month ago!!


Yeah, good call.....definitely a shorts day! Happy I don't have to worry about lawn mowing yet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

good morning to you all and once again rainy days here upper 60's and going down to the 50's all week long


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

Morning All...I hope you are feeling better Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning All...I hope you are feeling better Jeff.
> Fred


Good morning Fred how does your garden grow lol thanks for that yes I'm feeling better


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

Last indoor run for this season, outdoor soon....going well.
Ending week 3 on Saturday.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

I got real tired real quick of bleeding and fighting with the nugsmasher mini, sigh.
Bought a ten tonne press from Crappy Tire on sale...shaweet.
Dabpress plates come today.
Yayyyyy me lol.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Last indoor run for this season, outdoor soon....going well.
> Ending week 3 on Saturday.
> View attachment 4873888
> Fred


Looking great keep it up and please keep us posted as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends O yeah do you have a grow Journal


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking great keep it up and please keep us posted as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends O yeah do you have a grow Journal


No Sir, lol, I do not. I am NOT a masochist Jeff...I'm hard enough on myself let alone allowing THAT to occur lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!!! I hope you don't mind @DarkWeb ....my wife saw it and lost her shit lol...had to "borrow".
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> No Sir, lol, I do not. I am NOT a masochist Jeff...I'm hard enough on myself let alone allowing THAT to occur lol.
> Fred


Well then I guess I'll just keep asking you how your garden grows then


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then I guess I'll just keep asking you how your garden grows then


No problem Jeff.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Lmao!!! I hope you don't mind @DarkWeb ....my wife saw it and lost her shit lol...had to "borrow".
> Fred


LOL use it as you like.....it's not my woody


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL use it as you like.....it's not my woody


Yessir!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

So we got some new toys Happy happy happy


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we got some new toys View attachment 4873951Happy happy happy


Yessir, but now the dreaded Honey-Do list shall rear it's ugly, tiring self Jeff!
Lol.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir, but now the dreaded Honey-Do list shall rear it's ugly, tiring self Jeff!
> Lol.
> Fred


Ha ha ha now if that was the only list I had to worry about I would be golden


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

Can you say upgrade


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2021)

It's a ghost town here today, eerily quiet! Yonge Street is usually packed with cars and people.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

All set up....gonna squish in a bit.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you say upgrade View attachment 4873972


I upgraded too Bro, lol.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I upgraded too Bro, lol.
> Fred


That is awesome enjoy it


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a ghost town here today, eerily quiet! Yonge Street is usually packed with cars and people.


A bit depressing to see this is the state of your area. I went there once for a new years eve show for a Toronto based band called "the new deal". It was actually a very interesting and seemingly cultural city (from the one night of partying i spent there). I electively live in the middle of nowhere and rarely see other people aside from a handful of close friends/family even before this last year, but this has gotten extreme and its a different experience entirely when the isolation is forced. I used to attend at least monthly, if not weekly, live or djed music events, been a solid year now, so ive been relegated to online music events (definitely helps and is an interesting substitute). Good thing plant and human diseases are non-communicable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> A bit depressing to see this is the state of your area. I went there once for a new years eve show for a Toronto based band called "the new deal". It was actually a very interesting and seemingly cultural city (from the one night of partying i spent there). I electively live in the middle of nowhere and rarely see other people aside from a handful of close friends/family even before this last year, but this has gotten extreme and its a different experience entirely when the isolation is forced. I used to attend at least monthly, if not weekly, live or djed music events, been a solid year now, so ive been relegated to online music events (definitely helps and is an interesting substitute). Good thing plant and human diseases are non-communicable.


I have sabotage the system on my workout playlist  I hope you're not alone living in the middle of nowhere. 

It's so different here than almost any part of Canada and culturally diverse. We have Chinatown, Greektown, Koreatown, Portugal Village, LIttle India, Little Poland and Little Malta. Even the road signs in those neighborhoods are in their respective language. We used to have some of the best authentic restaurants in the country, but that industry has been decimated by covid. Who knows what will be left when the city opens again. I love bringing people here for their first time and showing off the city. 







I snapped this picture of the 401 highway during rush hour last March. It's the busiest highway in North America and normally looks like the second pic during rush hour. 





Have you seen the Rolling Stones Living in a Ghost Town video? It's filmed in London, LA, Toronto, Kyoto, Cape Town, and Oslo during the lockdown. So weird to see all these huge cities virtually empty.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 8, 2021)

haha well i have a dog, she's pretty intelligent so better than some of my past roommates. I went through a typically not nice separation, which resulted in my soon to be 5 year old living with me half the year, beginning in about a month. Without being too melodramatic it's bizarre to go through the dichotomy, from being totally depended on to being completely independent. Creates some pretty obvious issues, also benefits, I have time to focus on business, gardening, etc. My little one has grown up on a huge old farm and is pretty excited about planting various crops and then reaping things in the fall. Not the stones best imo, buuut now ya got me in the stones mood, exile is going on.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4873984
> 
> It's a ghost town here today, eerily quiet! Yonge Street is usually packed with cars and people.


I'm sorry. This sucks! How long are they expecting this one to last...Do they say yet? I see you can leave to exercise at least, so bike rides, parks maybe? Hopefully if they roll the vaccine out soon they could have things a lot better in 30 days one would think.

It does have to be really hard to see your neighbors having fun. Well have as much fun as possible, smoke your brains out, enjoy the sun and hope for the best!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> haha well i have a dog, she's pretty intelligent so better than some of my past roommates. I went through a typically not nice separation, which resulted in my soon to be 5 year old living with me half the year, beginning in about a month. Without being too melodramatic it's bizarre to go through the dichotomy, from being totally depended on to being completely independent. Creates some pretty obvious issues, also benefits, I have time to focus on business, gardening, etc. My little one has grown up on a huge old farm and is pretty excited about planting various crops and then reaping things in the fall. Not the stones best imo, buuut now ya got me in the stones mood, exile is going on.


That must be really hard on you.  I hate being alone for more than a day even with a dog. At least you have the internet and us clowns to talk to. 



manfredo said:


> I'm sorry. This sucks! How long are they expecting this one to last...Do they say yet? I see you can leave to exercise at least, so bike rides, parks maybe? Hopefully if they roll the vaccine out soon they could have things a lot better in 30 days one would think.
> 
> It does have to be really hard to see your neighbors having fun. Well have as much fun as possible, smoke your brains out, enjoy the sun and hope for the best!


The stay at home order is for four weeks. They closed all gyms in November for four weeks too... and they're still closed lol Lying liars who lie! Personally I have no plans on staying home 100% of the time. Doing my own thing I haven't gotten sick nor made anyone else sick. I was at the beach this afternoon and went by the bike trails to see if the mud has dried up yet. The city has them roped off and a sign threatening fines if you use them.  I know of a few unsanctioned trails that I may check out tomorrow.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That must be really hard on you.  I hate being alone for more than a day even with a dog. At least you have the internet and us clowns to talk to


Haha I agree, this is my favorite part of the internet


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have sabotage the system on my workout playlist  I hope you're not alone living in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> It's so different here than almost any part of Canada and culturally diverse. We have Chinatown, Greektown, Koreatown, Portugal Village, LIttle India, Little Poland and Little Malta. Even the road signs in those neighborhoods are in their respective language. We used to have some of the best authentic restaurants in the country, but that industry has been decimated by covid. Who knows what will be left when the city opens again. I love bringing people here for their first time and showing off the city.
> 
> ...


A major thoroughfare runs near by. Anything going into and out of the city passes close enough I can hear the traffic.

There has been very little change in density during this pandemic. Cars and trucks during the day, mostly trucks after dark.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That must be really hard on you.  I hate being alone for more than a day even with a dog. At least you have the internet and us clowns to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> The stay at home order is for four weeks. They closed all gyms in November for four weeks too... and they're still closed lol Lying liars who lie! Personally I have no plans on staying home 100% of the time. Doing my own thing I haven't gotten sick nor made anyone else sick. I was at the beach this afternoon and went by the bike trails to see if the mud has dried up yet. The city has them roped off and a sign threatening fines if you use them.  I know of a few unsanctioned trails that I may check out tomorrow.


Thanks for the T. Update. I've yet to talk to family back there since your lockdown started.
Does the trails along the don Valley still exist for mountain biking? Used to ride those back in the 90's.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That must be really hard on you.  I hate being alone for more than a day even with a dog. At least you have the internet and us clowns to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> The stay at home order is for four weeks. They closed all gyms in November for four weeks too... and they're still closed lol Lying liars who lie! Personally I have no plans on staying home 100% of the time. Doing my own thing I haven't gotten sick nor made anyone else sick. I was at the beach this afternoon and went by the bike trails to see if the mud has dried up yet. The city has them roped off and a sign threatening fines if you use them.  I know of a few unsanctioned trails that I may check out tomorrow.


Our 2 week lock down went for 160 days it sucked and I wasn’t eligible for any benefits from the government except a one of payment which was sweet FA. Yet the people already on welfare or the dole got an extra $500 a fortnight. They told me to access my retirement fund, I didn’t but did grow a bit lol. But made me change careers which has been better so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

Morning.






Low 70°s.......75° tomorrow wtf!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning to you Sir and Happy TFIFF!

Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning to you Sir and Happy TFIFF!
> View attachment 4874533
> Fred


Nice and clean bud. 

I've been working on the yard the last few days before the bugs come out. Have a bunch of piles of sticks and yard crap waiting for rain so I can burn them. Talked with my wood guy and should have 4 cord dropped off in the next couple weeks......Lots to do


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice and clean bud.
> 
> I've been working on the yard the last few days before the bugs come out. Have a bunch of piles of sticks and yard crap waiting for rain so I can burn them. Talked with my wood guy and should have 4 cord dropped off in the next couple weeks......Lots to do


I haven't touched anything yardwise yet...haven't even been able to clean up the winter's dogs' little landmines everywhere...been wet and just starting to dry.
Just in time for more rain, sigh....
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2021)

But today is GLORIOUS with sunshine...I'll take it!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2021)

Good morning All....I suck, sorry.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> A major thoroughfare runs near by. Anything going into and out of the city passes close enough I can hear the traffic.
> 
> There has been very little change in density during this pandemic. Cars and trucks during the day, mostly trucks after dark.


Have you been locked down at all during the pandemic? 


thecosmicgoat said:


> Thanks for the T. Update. I've yet to talk to family back there since your lockdown started.
> Does the trails along the don Valley still exist for mountain biking? Used to ride those back in the 90's.


the lower don trails are in pretty rough shape now. Lots of erosion and the wooden features are in unrideable in several spots. The northern part by Edwards Gardens is still pretty well maintained. 



DustyDuke said:


> Our 2 week lock down went for 160 days it sucked and I wasn’t eligible for any benefits from the government except a one of payment which was sweet FA. Yet the people already on welfare or the dole got an extra $500 a fortnight. They told me to access my retirement fund, I didn’t but did grow a bit lol. But made me change careers which has been better so far.


Wow that's crazy. Our emergency benefits gave almost everyone who was laid off $500 per week, better than nothing but $500 doesn't go very far. My only real complaint about the benefit is they didn't take taxes. You're a general contractor now right? 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We haven't reached 70° yet, gonna be close tomorrow


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

It was beautiful here yesterday...about 75f. I got my brother and we raked leaves at my rentals...I was glad to have his help as there were a shitload.

My one rental is a 4 bedroom with 4 young men living there...I found them hanging out on the roof with my lawn chairs up there, getting high. I was pissed...I just had the roof put on last year...Fucktards!!

Got a little bike ride in afterwards...oh and i broke down and took a full trucklload of cardboard to the recycling yesterday...an entire years worth of cardboard from deliveries, lol. My garage has so much more room now!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I haven't touched anything yardwise yet...haven't even been able to clean up the winter's dogs' little landmines everywhere...been wet and just starting to dry.
> Just in time for more rain, sigh....
> Fred


I'll trade you I'll come and clean up if you will take my backyard he only poops alongside the fence ha ha ha ha ha good morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll trade you I'll come and clean up if you will take my backyard he only poops alongside the fence ha ha ha ha ha good morning View attachment 4874610


Lol yessir Good morning Jeff....frig eh?!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning All....I suck, sorry.
> Fred


I should clarify this statement ffs lmao! I should have said good morning All the first time.
Have a great day Everyone.
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2021)

Good morning everyone. It's GLORIOUS here today. Already 60 and will reach 80-90. The irises are in bloom and I'm putting on my sneakers and heading out. Soon it will be too hot and I doubt I'll get a full 5 in but I'll get something in before it's too hot. My run smoke is Wedding Cake!


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)

where is Friday Dance party?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)

Morning all.....sorry i wasn't around yesterday....got kinda tied up and not in a good way......

it's 72F this morning....and we are heading into the mid to upper 90's today.....yeah gotta love Tejas.....one month it's freezing the next month you can literally fry an ege in your car......go figure....

the taco gods today have brought me barbacoa with onions and celantro......

the taco's gods have spoken to me to try out fish taco's as well this weekend....... wife picked up a few ingredience yesterday still got a few more to pickup to make them........just hope i don't burn the house down while doing it.......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> where is Friday Dance party?







__





RIU Friday Dance Party


Happy Friday. Now shake your shit.



rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone. It's GLORIOUS here today. Already 60 and will reach 80-90. The irises are in bloom and I'm putting on my sneakers and heading out. Soon it will be too hot and I doubt I'll get a full 5 in but I'll get something in before it's too hot. My run smoke is Wedding Cake!
> 
> View attachment 4874615


Are you running five miles? Good stuff!


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)

thanks I missed that thread


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)

welp glad i'm not going to St Vincents any time soon.........her volcano popped her top this morning.....






evac is already on they're way.......and i thought of retiring there........


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)

welp on the cooler side of Valcanism.....i mention iceland volcano think last month...showing a guy roasting some wennier on the lava......welp she decided to open another fissure just down the way from they orginal eruption.....the pics are rather cool....the vid is even better

found this today showing both of them going..


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's crazy. Our emergency benefits gave almost everyone who was laid off $500 per week, better than nothing but $500 doesn't go very far. My only real complaint about the benefit is they didn't take taxes. You're a general contractor now right?


I had to google what a general contractor was but yeah basically I’m in charge of 3 projects about 200 apartments and have 3 GC’s underneath me. My job title is construction manager


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 10, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...lots to do tadayyyyyy....have to maybe squish 
Put another coat of mud on our new patio door replacement...
make some infused coconut oil....
stay medicated ta FAK all day, lol.
have a Great day All.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2021)

Morning.





Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I had to google what a general contractor was but yeah basically I’m in charge of 3 projects about 200 apartments and have 3 GC’s underneath me. My job title is construction manager


That’s a big jump do you miss doing mason work?




DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spring cleaning, that’s fun right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> spring cleaning, that’s fun right?


Same here inside and out. 

Think I want to make a chicken curry for dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey you!


----------



## Millo (Apr 10, 2021)

Best of luck! Hope it all goes well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2021)

Get better soon hopefully you will hangout miss you


----------



## manfredo (Apr 10, 2021)

Just did a few dabs for breakfast....Some OJ and a shower and it's another shorts day...maybe even some flip flops this afternoon as it nears 80f  

Spring sure did come early here....I'm going to start by turning over a raised garden bed and dropping some lettuce and pea seeds, leftover from last year....It's a few weeks early but if they make it they make it!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just did a few dabs for breakfast....Some OJ and a shower and it's another shorts day...maybe even some flip flops this afternoon as it nears 80f
> 
> Spring sure did come early here....I'm going to start by turning over a raised garden bed and dropping some lettuce and pea seeds, leftover from last year....It's a few weeks early but if they make it they make it!


That sounds like a perfect day to me!
FF


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2021)

still in T-shirts in the southern hemisphere, but evenings getting cooler


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s a big jump do you miss doing mason work?


No not at all LoL. Well it felt less complicated, I have done masonry work for this company for 10 years so I know how they do things. 
I also really like the new job but they do keep pushing me hard and the hours are intense. I struggle with electrical and plumbing but because I’ve worked next to most of the trades a fair bit as a mason they help me and teach me I get more respect. Tbh it’s not that hard if you can read plans, have any eye for safety and detail, have good people skills, sequence the job right and stick to it no matter what which will result in unhappy trades at some point, thick skin helps. Also email, fucken emails after every phone call or conversation about the job if I don’t and the trades or suppliers forget something and it’s not in email they always will tell me “I don’t remember that conversation mate”. I’ve looked like a dickhead once or twice from no follow up email. I’ve had 2 promotions in under 5 months and my jobs are all a head of schedule, my last promotion tbh was just right place right time kind of thing. The last CM had some personal stuff going on and left suddenly. My work said they would rather promote from within instead of getting someone else in from outside the company.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Wakey wakey good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wakey wakey View attachment 4876074good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Morning Jeff...morning All.
Nail is hot, coffee is on, and the rosin is scrumptious....help yourselves.

FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Morning back to you Fred well I love the smell of a freshly open bag of coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2021)

Morning.






Overcast today and bugs came out yesterday......better get this shit together.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

2 inches of rain over night and more to come


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wakey wakey View attachment 4876074good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Nice lighter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Ok I've got it who's got an airboat so I can take Odin out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Nice lighterView attachment 4876092


Well let's put them to work


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 11, 2021)

I’m feeling good right now 2


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

are we sure that I can't find an airboat how about a pontoon so I can get some fishing in


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4876101are we sure that I can't find an airboat how about a pontoon so I can get some fishing in


Make use of that water with this





Amazon.com: G&B 7pcs Aquaponics Floating Pond Planter Basket Kit - Hydroponic Island Gardens Aquarium: Pet Supplies


Buy G&B 7pcs Aquaponics Floating Pond Planter Basket Kit - Hydroponic Island Gardens Aquarium: Planters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Make use of that water with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are suggesting that I bail out my backyard save the water setup a hydroponic system and use that water you think I'd be that good ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

I better go and hp that water lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Make use of that water with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense meant just playing I've been up since 5:30 this morning hope you're having a great day you made me laugh


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 11, 2021)

Started the day with black coffee and Xanadu, a very nice morning combination indeed.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2021)

Morning all. Last day of work for the week. Miiiiight see if I can go the distance off of a cheeky edible. But don't tell the boss.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

Morning.





Rain


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir...good morning All.
Coming here as well, grey for the next week.
Oh well...Spring is here.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir...good morning All.
> Coming here as well, grey for the next week.
> Oh well...Spring is here.
> Fred


Spring? Snow might be finally gone today but more might be coming Thursday night......


I moved a lot of leaves, branches and rocks yesterday....it's crazy how much crap hides under that snow. And how much driveway gets plowed off even when 99% of the time it looks like a frozen lake lol


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

Things have really greened up here, trees are budding, lawns are turning lush green. I serviced my riding mower over the weekend and I'll be cutting as soon as the rain stops. Spring seems to be a few weeks early her this year. I even planted a few cold weather veggies already!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Things have really greened up here, trees are budding, lawns are turning lush green. I serviced my riding mower over the weekend and I'll be cutting as soon as the rain stops. Spring seems to be a few weeks early her this year. I even planted a few cold weather veggies already!


Nice!!
We r beginning to green up as well..Spring and Fall transitions are my FAVORITE time of year.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

Day drinking mojitos with friends on zoom yesterday. We stopped around 6pm and my head is pounding this morning, not sure how that's even possible. At least it's raining this morning so I didn't have to make the trip to the off leash park.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day drinking mojitos with friends on zoom yesterday. We stopped around 6pm and my head is pounding this morning, not sure how that's even possible. At least it's raining this morning so I didn't have to make the trip to the off leash park.


Lots of water and some B-12, your cells are crenating. Gatorade never hurts but Coca Cola is quicker and better as you also need some sugar replacement. Best wishes, in future any time you're drinking force yourself to consume tons of water while you do it. I hate that but it works to a degree

PS The caffeine in the coke is helpful too, as you could use the vasoconstriction to assist with the pounding h/a.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

Don’t drink cheap alcohol, there’s less chance of a hang over


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

Got this yesterday so I could do my first dab  Why do I feel like a crack head now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Got this yesterday so I could do my first dab  Why do I feel like a crack head nowView attachment 4876899View attachment 4876900


Don't buy crack and you won't ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't buy crack and you won't ha ha ha


O yeah nice buy looks very cool


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Got this yesterday so I could do my first dab  Why do I feel like a crack head nowView attachment 4876899View attachment 4876900


are dabs.... just space weed? woah, so many doodads O:


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day drinking mojitos with friends on zoom yesterday. We stopped around 6pm and my head is pounding this morning, not sure how that's even possible. At least it's raining this morning so I didn't have to make the trip to the off leash park.


I had one the other day when you mentioned it lol


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yeah nice buy looks very cool


Right? Not bad for only $20


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

They said that I could dab with this wondering how that resin wood taste with a dab


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 12, 2021)

I tried these...

Much more prefer this...

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey @Jeffislovinlife...those silicon tube dab straws work very well...very cost effective.
ALWAYS PULL BACKWARD THROUGH PRODUCT..trust me lol.
Fred


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Hey @Jeffislovinlife...those silicon tube dab straws work very well...very cost effective.
> ALWAYS PULL BACKWARD THROUGH PRODUCT..trust me lol.
> Fred


That’s good to know, last night was my first dab ever


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

I use is this because glass is allergic to me


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I use is View attachment 4876932this because glass is allergic to me


Is that really a thing Allergic to glass You got a link for the atomizer that goes on the vape mod


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

I see what you’re saying now glass is allergic to you as in you break glass lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lots of water and some B-12, your cells are crenating. Gatorade never hurts but Coca Cola is quicker and better as you also need some sugar replacement. Best wishes, in future any time you're drinking force yourself to consume tons of water while you do it. I hate that but it works to a degree
> 
> PS The caffeine in the coke is helpful too, as you could use the vasoconstriction to assist with the pounding h/a.


I ate four pedialyte freezies and drank a ton of oj as soon as I got up, and just finished a nice greasy egg mcmuffin. Starting to feel normal again. I only had five drinks over the course of four hours, covid is making me a lightweight. I didn't drink much water at all during the afternoon.  I wonder if a massive sugar dose can give you a headache. I made simple syrup that uses a cup of water and a cup of white sugar and we polished it all off lol. I should keep a six pack of coke in the



Dreminen169 said:


> Don’t drink cheap alcohol, there’s less chance of a hang over


I so much as look at the stuff and I get a hangover lol. We use bacardi white rum for mojitos.



DarkWeb said:


> I had one the other day when you mentioned it lol


It's like a little taste of summer eh?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Is that really a thing Allergic to glass You got a link for the atomizer that goes on the vape mod


Have no idea but every time I have a glass piece it brakes so I figured that glass is allergic to me and I'm sorry I don't have a link at least I now know what you are talking about old man with no skills when it comes to teck


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day drinking mojitos with friends on zoom yesterday. We stopped around 6pm and my head is pounding this morning, not sure how that's even possible. At least it's raining this morning so I didn't have to make the trip to the off leash park.


That is the main reason I rarely drink any more...The hangovers were not worth it!! 

I feel like I have a weed hangover...Zero desire to toke today...Yet! It's been too many dabs for me the past few weeks and I'm gonan reel it in!! I need to make some carts!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ate four pedialyte freezies and drank a ton of oj as soon as I got up, and just finished a nice greasy egg mcmuffin. Starting to feel normal again. I only had five drinks over the course of four hours, covid is making me a lightweight. I didn't drink much water at all during the afternoon.  * I wonder if a massive sugar dose can give you a headache. * I made simple syrup that uses a cup of water and a cup of white sugar and we polished it all off lol. I should keep a six pack of coke in the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It absolutely can and does me!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I tried these...
> View attachment 4876928
> Much more prefer this...
> View attachment 4876929
> FF


I have not tried a silicone nail (but want to) , but I think I like quartz bangers the best, so far. The e-nail gives me a better hit, but it's not nearly as smooth as the quartz banger. Maybe I need to turn the heat down a bit! Still experimenting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and you both i hate mondays......

p.s send that rain this way tired of my grass being crunchie


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Got this yesterday so I could do my first dab  Why do I feel like a crack head nowView attachment 4876899View attachment 4876900


I had one like that.

It worked well until it broke a week later. 

Now I use Major Tom for my straw.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> I had one like that.
> 
> It worked well until it broke a week later.
> 
> Now I use Major Tom for my straw.


What’s that


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What’s that


This is Major Tom.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

don't be tricked it hits like a frate train but I still can't believe that the wife spint 80 dollars for it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It absolutely can and does me!!


I've been so good with sugar since new years, only a little treat here and there for the most part. I tried keto simple syrup a while ago and it just isn't the same as real sugar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4876962don't be tricked it hits like a frate train View attachment 4876964but I still can't believe that the wife spint 80 dollars for it View attachment 4876964


looks like a toilet plunger.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

Well it did until I cleaned out the stem


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks like a toilet plunger.


Idea could get a laugh out of it on one of the menny flushing threads hmmm things to think about I've better smoke a bowl are you in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2021)

Man I'm out of papers again I miss @mysunnyboy shit that was a good hit did I get the name right hope so


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Finally i get a little of a break..................sheesh...whata morning.....owe well least i'm making money....

Hope everyone had a good weekend....

Welp got my Bell Pepper in they're pot this weekend, also freshened up my tomato plants with some new soil and some dry amendments......

Also found out my new little project is a female.....and so were the others.....so i notified certain parties and guess what sold most of them...kept one....




shhhh don't tell.....i got two more like this near a pond.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man I'm out of papers again I miss @mysunnyboy shit that was a good hit did I get the name right hope so


I missed her when she was here Saturday morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

I miss Sunny myself.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I miss Sunny myself.........


I used to talk to her every day before I had to disconnect my phone. I hope she's feeling better, she was really struggling with celiac problems.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used to talk to her every day before I had to disconnect my phone. I hope she's feeling better, she was really struggling with celiac problems.


so that's why she's couldn't have gluten, wow......didn't think she was having that much of a problem......hope she comes back and is in good health....prayers...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so that's why she's couldn't have gluten, wow......didn't think she was having that much of a problem......hope she comes back and is in good health....prayers...


She took it like a champ, but it's been really rough on her on top of all the other problems she was having.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She took it like a champ, but it's been really rough on her on top of all the other problems she was having.


good for her......

just hope she comes back healthy and happy and also full of vigor...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Had a funny happen to me over the weekend with my dad....he calls me up yesterday afternoon cause he need a hand doing a few things around the hows....i get over there and while we are taking care of things he mention that he isn't sleeping well after he had been vaccinated, say he prolly only gets 2 to 3 hrs a sleep a night or in a pattern.....so i asked him if he's been taking melotin.....he said yeah but it doesn't make him sleepy kinda ups him where he really can't sleep....so he looks me dead in the eye...and asks do you have any cannabis.... ...i said yeah..why.....he say to me i know you smoke, seen you on the riding mower smoke and wonder how it help me....it takes care of a few things, lungs, pain, eating, stress, anxiety and such. and my wife partakes on occassion too for stuff similiar....i say do you really wants some.....he says yes....ok i'll be right back....so i go into my collection pick out a nice nug and head back with my pipe in tow....i hand him the nug and say a little goes a long way with this stuff make sure you eat after a smoke and don't hold it in cause your lung aren't used to this....and i wink....and i go home...

welp this morning i get here to the shop, i'm having coffee dealing with phones and customers, after that..he arrives smiling....asks me to go to back....i say what up.....he said you weren't kidding bout a little goes along way.. said he loaded the pipe with a little bit, said he accedently help it in cause him to cough...i say ok...then what....i went inside the house made him and mom something to eat.....he said after that......he just fell asleep......he slept a full 8 hrs....say he feels great

strike one up for the space tomatoes


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that he isn't sleeping well after he had been vaccinated, say he prolly only gets 2 to 3 hrs a sleep a night or in a pattern..


Same thing happened to me with the sleep after the first dose of the vaccine. This post just made me realize it & put 2 in 2 together. The weird sleeping only lasted a few days after first dose of Phizer vaccine though. I’m getting the second dose on the 23rd


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Same thing happened to me with the sleep after the first dose of the vaccine. This post just made me realize it & put 2 in 2 together. The weird sleeping only lasted a few days after first dose of Phizer vaccine though. I’m getting the second dose on the 23rd


Same day as the Mrs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used to talk to her every day before I had to disconnect my phone. I hope she's feeling better, she was really struggling with celiac problems.


Ah that makes sense.........

Ding ding ding


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Same thing happened to me with the sleep after the first dose of the vaccine. This post just made me realize it & put 2 in 2 together. The weird sleeping only lasted a few days after first dose of Phizer vaccine though. I’m getting the second dose on the 23rd


my dad has had both injections.........i gave him a heavy indica space tomatoes for the sleep.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah that makes sense.........
> 
> Ding ding ding


I'll text her from my partner's phone.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my dad has had both injections.........i gave him a heavy indica space tomatoes for the sleep.....


What’s an elbow going for in TX right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What’s an elbow going for in TX right now


WTF is an elbow?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What’s an elbow going for in TX right now


depends on the grade and how's it's grown down here....i know qp prices down here range from 600 to 800 for good quality stuff and that's high end, low quality 3 to 5, now cross the border stuff....that ranges from 2 to 3 depending as well....you know


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF is an elbow?


lbs


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> depends on the grade and how's it's grown down here....i know qp prices down here range from 600 to 800 for good quality stuff and that's high end, low quality 3 to 5, now cross the border stuff....that ranges from 2 to 3 depending as well....you know


Damn, I thought I would be less considering OK is legal now


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to pay 1400QP for exotics & 1100QP for “dro” when I lived there back in ‘12


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Damn, I thought I would be less considering OK is legal now


Tejas laws suck bigtime.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tejas laws suck bigtime.


For Real tell me about it, I got caught with less than a half a gram and I had to be on an ankle monitor for a whole year


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Damn, I thought I would be less considering OK is legal now


actually prices are rising from what i've seen, not much, but they are....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tejas laws suck bigtime.


i concur....they suck big time........


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I used to pay 1400QP for exotics & 1100QP for “dro” when I lived there back in ‘12


that's felony prison time down here if you get caught........


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning All...cold and grey today, but the coffee is hot and so is the nail.
Have a great day.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning.






Should be a good day little cloudy later but 65°. 


Could be 7" of messy wet snow coming Thursday - Friday....


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 13, 2021)

G


Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Hit one for me, too lazy to reach for the bong. HB dude.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Happy Birthday @Dreminen169 !!

Mine is very close...fiddy one is coming fer me lmao...never thought I'd see this.
Thought in the infantry a few times...well this is the day...but here I fakn am!
Have a great day Man.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Happy birthday!


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> G
> 
> Hit one for me, too lazy to reach for the bong. HB dude.


Done


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Dreminen169


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll text her from my partner's phone.


For some reason I'm thinking today she was having surgery??? I cold be wrong....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Happy Birthday!!

Sun is shining here today!! Then it's back to rain for the rest of the week so I'd better take advantage of the sun while I can!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> For some reason I'm thinking today she was having surgery??? I cold be wrong....


I talked to her a bit yesterday. She was pretty sleepy from a procedure earlier in the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I talked to her a bit yesterday. She was pretty sleepy from a procedure earlier in the day.


She emailed me about an hour ago.....tired so probably sleeping now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

ugh....did you guys realize i hate waking up on tuesday's as well.........but i'm here....

welp woke up to a nice balmy 71F this morning......high expected 79F with maybe just maybe some rain......

off to get some breakfast taco's

and to who ever bday it is.....here....


happy bday


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

ahhh....taco's

bacon and egg.....and the good hot sauce.....

now where are those tums......i'll be paying for this later.......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s my birthday, wake & bake has already started


Happy happy birthday have a great day


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ahhh....taco's
> 
> bacon and egg.....and the good hot sauce.....
> 
> now where are those tums......i'll be paying for this later.......


Don't forget the soft stuff.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She emailed me about an hour ago.....tired so probably sleeping now.


Are you an iphone user?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> For some reason I'm thinking today she was having surgery??? I cold be wrong....


Yesterday and she did well, today is her second vaccine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't forget the soft stuff.......


of course.......and some good reading material....and possibly a match.....eek......

yeah all the spiders in that room are gonna need gas masks....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow......nice....it's amazing what's hidden in the deserts there....









Archaeologists discover 3,000-year-old Egyptian city, left 'as if it were yesterday'


A group of archaeologists has found the largest ancient city ever discovered in Egypt, dating back 3,000 years.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you an iphone user?


Nope.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yesterday and she did well, today is her second vaccine.


Next time can you tell her me and Odin are wishing her well and that the wife has added her to her prayer group shout outs


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't forget the soft stuff.......


Highly recommend for post Tacos/hot sauce


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Highly recommend for post Tacos/hot sauce View attachment 4877788


that really depends on the hot sauce......


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wow......nice....it's amazing what's hidden in the deserts there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find.


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that really depends on the hot sauce......


I live dangerously lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 13, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> I live dangerously lol View attachment 4877800


How's the flavor on that steel city


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's the flavor on that steel city


Haven’t popped that one yet. The habanero one is delicious on quesadillas
- I ordered them from “hot ones”


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nice find.


thanks......it's amazing what hidden under that desert....and i'd bet there is alot more....like in that article...they only unearth one section, but they found 2 to 3 more section including a necroplis.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

Newcast in Iceland......4 fissures and growing......what a beauty....






Props to the camera guy......great shots...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.


that's too bad, I showed her the pew pew imessage thingy and created a monster lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's too bad, I showed her the pew pew imessage thingy and created a monster lol.


I don't know if I need a pew pew app.....


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's too bad, I showed her the pew pew imessage thingy and created a monster lol.


This could be an interesting app to share.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

33 grams for 33 years is seriously being attempted right now I have a little over 12 hours & 29 Grams to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know if I need a pew pew app.....


Everybody needs a pew pew app.  

If you type pew pew in imessage it starts a laser light show, you don't have to load an app.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> This could be an interesting app to share.
> 
> View attachment 4877837


Like surfing T&T at times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everybody needs a pew pew app.
> 
> If you type pew pew in imessage it starts a laser light show, you don't have to load an app.
> 
> View attachment 4877871


 Apples are for kids.....








All The Hidden iPhone Message Tricks To Spice Up Your Texting


If you've ever been on the receiving end of a confetti bomb sent via Messages, you know there are certain celebratory words that trigger reactions in Messages.




www.refinery29.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like surfing T&T at times.


“suddenly, penis”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Apples are for kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a kid at heart.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everybody needs a pew pew app.
> 
> If you type pew pew in imessage it starts a laser light show, you don't have to load an app.
> 
> View attachment 4877871


I prefer Youtube for laser light shows. @2.13


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a kid at heart.


aren't we all


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I prefer Youtube for laser light shows. @2.13


i was that song last night after watching american idol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everybody needs a pew pew app.
> 
> If you type pew pew in imessage it starts a laser light show, you don't have to load an app.
> 
> View attachment 4877871


I feel cheated it only works on my iPhone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I prefer Youtube for laser light shows. @2.13


You would have loved raves. 



curious2garden said:


> I feel cheated it only works on my iPhone


Unfortunately it only works in imessage. Just have to limit your social circles to iphone users.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

10 hours, 26 grams to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> 10 hours, 26 grams to go


You're passed out aren't you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

dude this room is wake and bake........not wake and pass out......js


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> dude this room is wake and bake........not wake and pass out......js


One cannot wake to bake the next day, without passing out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> dude this room is wake and bake........not wake and pass out......js


33.....that's when it all goes down hill....


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're passed out aren't you?


Still at it, 7 hrs 21 grams to go


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 33.....that's when it all goes down hill....


I’ve already been to the bottom, only up from there


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 33.....that's when it all goes down hill....


and i always though it was 50....go figure


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i always though it was 50....go figure


I didn't think I would see 30....had a eye opener a few months before 30. Better to be lucky then good  but yeah that's about when I started to feel it and give a shit about breaking myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

i've had a few eye openers in my life.....some intentional.....but most non=intentional........honestly i didn't think i would make it this far....especially with all the phuckery i did.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Still at it, 7 hrs 21 grams to go


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Still at it, 7 hrs 21 grams to go


light weight.......


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> light weight.......


I feel like I would die at a party you guys hosted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like I would die at a party you guys hosted.


No matter the situation.......I always say "don't try to keep up"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like I would die at a party you guys hosted.


two grams of flower in a single day would be a stretch for me.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> two grams of flower in a single day would be a stretch for me.


I wish!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I wish!
> Fred


I could do more, but not if I want to be a functioning adult.



DarkWeb said:


> I didn't think I would see 30....had a eye opener a few months before 30. Better to be lucky then good  but yeah that's about when I started to feel it and give a shit about breaking myself.


Other than some new wrinkles and gray hairs I don't feel much different than when I was 25.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could do more, but not if I want to be a functioning adult.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than some new wrinkles and gray hairs I don't feel much different than when I was 25.


I'm the exact opposite...I only function well WHEN medicated now...I wish I had that tolerance is all I meant, no condescension here, and sorry if you took it that way.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I'm the exact opposite...I only function well WHEN medicated now...I wish I had that tolerance is all I meant, no condescension here, and sorry if you took it that way.
> Fred


all good I didn't take it that way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could do more, but not if I want to be a functioning adult.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than some new wrinkles and gray hairs I don't feel much different than when I was 25.


You don't have to be a functional adult......you're on lockdown woohoo! 


It's not white...I'm blonde..... it's not white.....I'm blonde......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't have to be a functional adult......you're on lockdown woohoo!
> 
> 
> It's not white...I'm blonde..... it's not white.....I'm blonde......


Wait I didn't know you were blonde. *stored for later*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Specifically, I remember being in the Woods Creek area when that moment occurred.
> I had to really grab the wheel when the full impulse of the thing did the thing to me.




it took me a few months


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4878240
> 
> it took me a few months


I was sober in living the moment. Telling it ... not so much.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

I’m back at it after a beautiful nice quick nap   3.5 hrs & 15 grams to go


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I’m back at it after a beautiful nice quick nap   3.5 hrs & 15 grams to go


You got this!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're passed out aren't you?


You called it....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I’m back at it after a beautiful nice quick nap   3.5 hrs & 15 grams to go


Really, nap...come on man....round 2


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this!


I think it is time that our contestant faced the inevitability of upping his mode-of-administration game.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Really, nap...come on man....round 2


Round 2 is happening as I write this


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think it is time that our contestant faced the inevitability of upping his mode-of-administration game.
> 
> View attachment 4878264


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 14, 2021)

Morning All.
Sore as fak...Wife got me painting.
Sigh...
Have a great day Everyone.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Morning.






Getting 4 cord dropped off today.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today, you get your pilot's license!!
They drop it off, you " pile it "....
Lol
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Today, you get your pilot's license!!
> They drop it off, you " pile it "....
> Lol
> Fred


Never heard that one lol

Yeah I'll let that sit in the sun for a bit then get stacking. I have probably 3 more coming after these 4. But that needs to be cut and split. 

If anyone wants to come over and play with my wood.....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard that one lol
> 
> Yeah I'll let that sit in the sun for a bit then get stacking. I have probably 3 more coming after these 4. But that needs to be cut and split.
> 
> If anyone wants to come over and play with my wood.....


When I was a young fella, I had a gf who's Dad was a beef farmer, but also a tree harvester in the winter.
My first trip with him, he told me I was going to be the pilot....fairy excited I was lol...thought I would be driving the tractor....big nope on that one!!
Lmao
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

I wonder how @Dreminen169 made out last night. I don't think the math was in his favor.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No matter the situation.......I always say "don't try to keep up"


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder how @Dreminen169 made out last night. I don't think the math was in his favor.


Anytime I tried using massive amounts of pot I tended to smoke myself sober. Needless to say it was a depressingly sobering experience.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Anytime I tried using massive amounts of pot I tended to smoke myself sober. Needless to say it was a depressingly sobering experience.


 I didn't know that was possible. I usually get a sore throat and headache if I overindulge.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that was possible. I usually get a sore throat and headache if I overindulge.


I have gotten to the point of the day where my high slides away faster than I can smoke. Usually cured by a nap...


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Still at it, 7 hrs 21 grams to go


See now if you had a rosin press you could speed things up!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

Morning everyone...

it''s a balmy and i mean balmy 71F this morning here.......humidity 81%.....expected high 81F, possibly a little rain....fingers crossed..

Coffee is fresh......those who need a refill you know where things are....

So did he live????


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Anytime I tried using massive amounts of pot I tended to smoke myself sober.


i hate it when that happens.......

:::raises hand::: been there.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

getting there, look like she's filling out a little....gotta inspect her when i get home....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

I've got 7 GMO testers (regular seeds) in the flower room and they are just starting to show sex, and it looks like 4 out of 7 are boys  A damned sausage fest!!  I was hoping for 4 females, but 3 will have to do! I'll up-pot the females tonight, and murder the males  

Warmer here today, upper 60's f, but then a real cool off period coming for the next week, so I may need to get another bike ride in this afternoon while I can!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 14, 2021)

My gurlz from yesterday....gotta love when everything is running on cruise control....knock wood ffs, lol.

Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've got 7 GMO testers (regular seeds) in the flower room and they are just starting to show sex, and it looks like 4 out of 7 are boys  A damned sausage fest!!  I was hoping for 4 females, but 3 will have to do! I'll up-pot the females tonight, and murder the males
> 
> Warmer here today, upper 60's f, but then a real cool off period coming for the next week, so I may need to get another bike ride in this afternoon while I can!


just a thought, ever though of havesting the pollen from one of the males for a seed run to replintish the GMO's?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

I had kind of a funny thing happen yesterday. I was over at my student rentals doing a few little chores and 1 kid who has been there 4 years was out working on his car, smoking a blunt. He knows I toke. Anyways he goes into his apartment, comes back out and hands me a small bag labeled LA kUSH and says, here try this, my buddy just maioed t it to me from Cali. 

It actually looked and smelled amazing, but smoked just "meh". 




BudmanTX said:


> just a thought, ever though of harvesting the pollen from one of the males for a seed run to replenish the GMO's?


I have thought of it, but I have never done it....I do have a bunch of the GMO seeds so if it turns out to be a great strain that would be a fun experiment. 

My concern now is getting them out of my flower room before they open and pollinate everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've got 7 GMO testers (regular seeds) in the flower room and they are just starting to show sex, and it looks like 4 out of 7 are boys  A damned sausage fest!!  I was hoping for 4 females, but 3 will have to do! I'll up-pot the females tonight, and murder the males
> 
> Warmer here today, upper 60's f, but then a real cool off period coming for the next week, so I may need to get another bike ride in this afternoon while I can!


They make some really nice seeds


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They make some really nice seeds



They are growing strong!! I'm excited to try it! 

I really do want to try "intentionally" pollinating / cross pollinating some strains in the future...I have done it accidentally. One of the strains I grow regularly was a "mistake". I can't see buying any more seeds, ever again!! Well there is one strain I want so never say never I suppose! 

I need to do a bit more research on pollinating but my brain is already on research overload  It doesn't take much these day!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They are growing strong!! I'm excited to try it!
> 
> I really do want to try "intentionally" pollinating / cross pollinating some strains in the future...I have done it accidentally. One of the strains I grow regularly was a "mistake". I can't see buying any more seeds, ever again!! Well there is one strain I want so never say never I suppose!
> 
> I need to do a bit more research on pollinating but my brain is already on research overload  It doesn't take much these day!!


It's very easy you just need to make sure not to do more than you want. Cleanliness and procedure makes the biggest difference.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's very easy you just need to make sure not to do more than you want. Cleanliness and procedure makes the biggest difference.


Maybe I'll try it over the summer...I'm probably only going to keep some moms going indoors this summer so that would be a good time to experiment!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They are growing strong!! I'm excited to try it!
> 
> I really do want to try "intentionally" pollinating / cross pollinating some strains in the future...I have done it accidentally. One of the strains I grow regularly was a "mistake". I can't see buying any more seeds, ever again!! Well there is one strain I want so never say never I suppose!
> 
> I need to do a bit more research on pollinating but my brain is already on research overload  It doesn't take much these day!!


you can do it like i do.....take 2 strains put them in the backyard and let them......to make . i love it when i do it the IDK ones i have......


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

Well I did the dirty deed and killed the 4 beautiful GMO boys last night and gave them a burial in the woods. 

Gloomy dark rainy weather for the next 3 days, yet for some odd reason I woke feeling chipper!

Might try getting some groceries today and maybe some dreaded house cleaning....

The weekend is so close I can taste it!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

Morning.





Rain later then, snow.......think I'll start a fire in a bit and do nothing. My back is better than last night but still hurting, good to take a rest.

Edit: it's raining...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again hopefully you are having a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4879318hopefully you are having a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Good morning Jeff Ole Boy...one coming to ya....

Take a rip Bro.
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

Morning everyone....hope everyone is good.....or getting good...

woke up this morning ck the dogs we have a misty rain.....wind coming out of the ENE.....feels nice....68F this morning....high today 78F and maybe, just maybe some rain....

Coffee is up....it's fresh....

welp inspected my projects....the one i have in front.....looks good over all....did notice something tried to wrap itself in on of the leaves...so i opened the leaf up, and cleaned what was inside....other than that....not bad...other than the grasshoppers...little bastards....

the other two hidden ones......they look good to.....welp with the exception of the coral snake i had to remove....other than that....they looks good....one seems to take on a little of the sativa characteristics....longer node spacing....the other short an stocky like the one i have out in front....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope everyone is good.....or getting good...
> 
> woke up this morning ck the dogs we have a misty rain.....wind coming out of the ENE.....feels nice....68F this morning....high today 78F and maybe, just maybe some rain....
> 
> ...


Good morning to you Sir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 15, 2021)

Annnnnnd Good Morning All...little sun today...got some more painting done...

Neck and shoulders suck...I have stenosis in my cervical spine, goes well with the herniated disc's, DDD and osteoarthritis...and that's just my back lol.
Hopefully get the pool opened somewhat.
Have a great day everyone.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning to you Sir.
> Fred


Morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4879318hopefully you are having a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


so Jeff whats up with the Auction?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope everyone is good.....or getting good...
> 
> woke up this morning ck the dogs we have a misty rain.....wind coming out of the ENE.....feels nice....68F this morning....high today 78F and maybe, just maybe some rain....
> 
> ...


I gasped when I read coral snake  I'm terrible...My friends ALL have critter stories about me getting freaked out! That's probably why I endure the shitty NE climate...Not as many bad critters here.

What strain are your projects?? I want to put a few outdoors this year. It's so hard to find a great spot. Probably will just do a very few and keep it small and simple.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Annnnnnd Good Morning All...little sun today...got some more painting done...
> View attachment 4879412
> Neck and shoulders suck...I have stenosis in my cervical spine, goes well with the herniated disc's, DDD and osteoarthritis...and that's just my back lol.
> Hopefully get the pool opened somewhat.
> ...


I have been noticing my place needs a paint job...Lucky for me, no nagging wife  You have a beautiful home!! It looks like a pic out of Better Homes & Gardens! And that's coming from a 35 year Realtor!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

My brother and his girlfriend tested positive for the uk variant along with six of his coworkers. He was telling my mom that none of them wore masks while at work.  So far both of them are asymptomatic.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2021)

Good morning chill people. Cloudy day can't keep my smile away. :]


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> coral snake


We have Mountain King snakes that copy the look of a coral snake, no venom in these though. Red and black, venom lack.








California Mountain King Snake - CuriOdyssey


California Mountain King Snake Latin Name Lampropeltis zonata History at CuriOdyssey Our California mountain king snake hatched at UC Santa Cruz in 2009, is the San Diego subspecies, and came to CuriOdyssey in 2011. Fun Facts about California Mountain King Snakes Bright patterns and coloration...




curiodyssey.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

Snakes don't like snow.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I gasped when I read coral snake  I'm terrible...My friends ALL have critter stories about me getting freaked out! That's probably why I endure the shitty NE climate...Not as many bad critters here.
> 
> What strain are your projects?? I want to put a few outdoors this year. It's so hard to find a great spot. Probably will just do a very few and keep it small and simple.


eh coral snakes are nothing....as long as you know how to handle them.....it's all about repect honestly....

strain??? 

your guess is as good as mine.
 

want some...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have Mountain King snakes that copy the look of a coral snake, no venom in these though. Red and black, venom lack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a beauty

we have 2 species of coral down here.....one is extremely poisonous, the other isn't.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

@raratt 

here








Micrurus tener - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wanderer1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Met a little king snake two mornings ago. He was after some bugs. I see more copperheads than coral where I'm at. I've watched the chickens that stay here grab them and beat them like they owe them money. Then they slurp them on down. TC


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

Wanderer1 said:


> Met a little king snake two mornings ago. He was after some bugs. I see more copperheads than coral where I'm at. I've watched the chickens that stay here grab them and beat them like they owe them money. Then they slurp them on down. TC


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2021)

Wanderer1 said:


> Met a little king snake two mornings ago. He was after some bugs. I see more copperheads than coral where I'm at. I've watched the chickens that stay here grab them and beat them like they owe them money. Then they slurp them on down. TC


Chickens will murder a mfer...


----------



## Wanderer1 (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4879454


Man I'm telling ya, tripped me out the first time I watched a big Americana rooster whip that joker like Indiana Jones. I watched the whole thing over my shoulder ha ha. TC


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been noticing my place needs a paint job...Lucky for me, no nagging wife  You have a beautiful home!! It looks like a pic out of Better Homes & Gardens! And that's coming from a 35 year Realtor!!


Well thank you so much for saying so.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

Wanderer1 said:


> Met a little king snake two mornings ago. He was after some bugs. I see more copperheads than coral where I'm at. I've watched the chickens that stay here grab them and beat them like they owe them money. Then they slurp them on down. TC


there no such thing as little down here.....

here is a friend of mine..up in san marcos tx......and this my friend is a king snake...


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> there no such thing as little down here.....
> 
> here is a friend of mine..up in san marcos tx......and this my friend is a king snake...
> View attachment 4879465


Ain't no rooster eating that Sucka!
Fred


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> there no such thing as little down here.....
> 
> here is a friend of mine..up in san marcos tx......and this my friend is a king snake...
> View attachment 4879465


These are ours, lots of color variants. They will hunt and kill rattlers.








California kingsnake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> These are ours, lots of color variants. They will hunt and kill rattlers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a beautiful beast.....

same with ours......they will kill any snake....especially rattlers.....one time i caught one....took it over to a friends house just north of me, he had a problem with copperheads.....i let the king snake loose there....within a couple weeks....no more copperhead problem.....

we also have some nice color variants too.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so Jeff whats up with the Auction?


My son works for them and he give me some of their magazines it's pretty cool the history that he's around I have no money to buy some of these things but you know it's love to look at them


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son works for them and he give me some of their magazines it's pretty cool the history that he's around I have no money to buy some of these things but you know it's love to look at them View attachment 4879541View attachment 4879542View attachment 4879543


that is some nice stuff


think my wallet cried a little just now after seeing that henry rifle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that is some nice stuff
> 
> 
> think my wallet cried a little just now after seeing that henry rifle


One of the really cool things about this company is that it's a family-owned deal customer service very very well over the top to be more precise


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First rule of aging well; Be kind to yourself.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's a beautiful beast.....
> 
> same with ours......they will kill any snake....especially rattlers.....one time i caught one....took it over to a friends house just north of me, he had a problem with copperheads.....i let the king snake loose there....within a couple weeks....no more copperhead problem.....
> 
> we also have some nice color variants too.....


@Aeroknow could use a team of those.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow could use a team of those.


I told him that, if I find one I'll keep it long enough to get it to him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow could use a team of those.


yeah he could......team of those...and throw in a couple of rat snakes...for the rodent population.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Pisses me off when I see one that got ran over on the side of the road because of the "It's a snake kill it" people.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pisses me off when I see one that got ran over on the side of the road because of the "It's a snake kill it" people.


i'm the same way

i usually see them on a barbwire fence.....i get pissed...especially if i see a kings snake on it, and or a rat snake....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

I love all Critters but I will have to say that snakes are my all-time favorite


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I love all Critters but I will have to say that snakes are my all-time favoriteView attachment 4879850


Nice python


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice python


Thanks for that his name is Socrates and he is a ball python


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that his name is Socrates and he is a ball python


And he is 20 years old


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I love all Critters but I will have to say that snakes are my all-time favoriteView attachment 4879850


I had a hella good time with my ball. rainbow and burmese. Ball went to the zoo at 16' from third owner. And the rainbow I wrapped around my neck entering the bar. Asked the ladies if they would like to see my snake? Fun. But over my animal adventures. Mom working rescue at the Humane society. not, brought plenty of rehabs to me. 

A hit to the nice specimen and I hope it got a bunny for Easter. My ferrets did.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I had a hella good time with my ball. rainbow and burmese. Ball went to the zoo at 16' from third owner. And the rainbow I wrapped around my neck entering the bar. Asked the ladies if they would like to see my snake? Fun. But over my animal adventures. Mom working rescue at the Humane society. not, brought plenty of rehabs to me.
> 
> A hit to the nice specimen and I hope it got a bunny for Easter. My ferrets did.


I would have been in heaven with all the Critters I brought home my mom thought she did Tiny Tim was a flying squirrel that was her favorite and all manners of Critters was brought home ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice python


I bet you say that to all the boys


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys


Nice!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

Morning All...Happy TFIFF and I hope Everyone has the Day they wished for.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Nice!
> Fred


lol that was mean I'm sorry. 

I wouldn't have gotten away with saying that tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Morning.






It's snowing. 6" out there and supposedly going till 1 tonight .....definitely not a shorts day. I'm not doing any yard work till this goes away


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

Lady Death says good morning and it's a banana cookies Day


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lady Death says good morning and it's a banana cookies Day View attachment 4880240


You read the comics? new book was hella fun!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You read the comics? new book was hella fun!


Yes I do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

Don't get me started ha ha ha coffee coffee I need coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

ok all is good now where were we


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow that was a good hit


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

Time to gather....

Stellio, or Kosher Kush from my lp...
I am covered for a mere 90 g a month..nice for a different taste.
Shhhhh....mine hits waaaaay harder lol.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys


you've been waiting to say that, i'd bet to me........lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone is good.....and yes TGIF......

welp it's a nice cool 65F this morning with a misty rain.....that should be going all day or at least till this afternoon....it's all good....all the plants and experiments get a nice drink....high today 80F

welp coffee is up and ready to rock......cream and sugar on the right....and the left well space tomatoes...

got some nice bacon and egg taco's........


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Shhhhh....mine hits waaaaay harder lol.


bet you say that to all the vagenis's.......

sorry had too..

she made me do it...js


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 16, 2021)

Whats up bros nice day here. Timer on heater didnt get kicked on for some reason for plants got to 71 this am


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Whats up bros nice day here. Timer on heater didnt get kicked on for some reason for plants got to 71 this am


so quick question.....

"Ya I made the account in 2010 or something and had some problems then after some success for a while and had to split. I'm back now... " you said this.....but the date you joined say's 2013......hmmm


----------



## manfredo (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "S" word was in the forecast here, but I forbid it!!! Hopefully no more than a flurry. Yeah we are usually getting snow still, but spring came early this year (I hope).

Friday bakey....Hitting the Yocan with a bowl fill of wax already, and I REALLY need to get to the grocery store today!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The "S" word was in the forecast here, but I forbid it!!! Hopefully no more than a flurry. Yeah we are usually getting snow still, but spring came early this year (I hope).
> 
> Friday bakey....Hitting the Yocan with a bowl fill of wax already, and I REALLY need to get to the grocery store today!


5 cms here tonight...I just did this yesterday ffs lol...

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Whats up bros nice day here. Timer on heater didnt get kicked on for some reason for plants got to 71 this am


That sucks, but Good Morning All the same.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The "S" word was in the forecast here, but I forbid it!!! Hopefully no more than a flurry. Yeah we are usually getting snow still, but spring came early this year (I hope).
> 
> Friday bakey....Hitting the Yocan with a bowl fill of wax already, and I REALLY need to get to the grocery store today!


It's a flurry for sure 



FastFreddi said:


> 5 cms here tonight...I just did this yesterday ffs lol...
> View attachment 4880298
> Fred


Do you have a heater for that?


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a flurry for sure
> View attachment 4880336
> 
> 
> Do you have a heater for that?


That sucks...
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> That sucks...
> Fred


I love snow


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a flurry for sure
> View attachment 4880336
> 
> 
> Do you have a heater for that?


oh wow......just a tad over7" goin to 8"


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh wow......just a tad over7" goin to 8"


Supposed to snow till 1am might hit 1'........happens every season.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposed to snow till 1am might hit 1'........happens every season.


Late season snow? 1' isn't that bad....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Late season snow? 1' isn't that bad....


Oh yeah I've seen it later than this. More coming next week also. 10 day is showing 37" for https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuckerman_Ravine



Orange number boxes are places still open. Lots of places closed last weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah I've seen it later than this. More coming next week also. 10 day is showing 37" for https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuckerman_Ravine
> 
> View attachment 4880366
> 
> Orange number boxes are places still open. Lots of places closed last weekend.


holy platypus......least the sking should be good...specially with that light powder


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 16, 2021)

the open mountains are the all stars anyways... especially sunday, jay, and the loaf, only a few inches where im at... guess im not working on the greenhouse or hugels today


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> holy platypus......least the sking should be good...specially with that light powder


Nah it's not that light......but should make some nice buttery turns and keep whatever woods are open still skiable.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love snow


Well then, that's great!!
Fred


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

I need to learn how to roll smaller joints with my machine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> the open mountains are the all stars anyways... especially sunday, jay, and the loaf, only a few inches where im at... guess im not working on the greenhouse or hugels today


No money to be made.....not to many day or even weekend trippers.....it's all season pass holders that are using the snow.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to learn how to roll smaller joints with my machine.


I had that same issue lmao...every one came out around 1.42 g per...I smoke a lot so add that up...gets scary considering all methods of ingestion I do each day.
I ordered slightly shorter ...much better as it also has slightly smaller diameter.
OCB with silicone belt.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

Love the fresh growth with this one......especially with the misty rain that's coming down.....definitely show the new to the old....also have signs of new growth along the stem as well.......this one is impressive......make me wonder how the others are doing...i'll ck on them this weekend....looks like we got a cool front coming gonna drop the temps in the high 40's, should make things interesting

p.s last night in my drunkin stupor i was in, found my secret santa pack from way back.....woohoo....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4880377
> 
> Love the fresh growth with this one......especially with the misty rain that's coming down.....definitely show the new to the old....also have signs of new growth along the stem as well.......this one is impressive......make me wonder how the others are doing...i'll ck on them this weekend....looks like we got a cool front coming gonna drop the temps in the high 40's, should make things interesting
> 
> p.s last night in my drunkin stupor i was in, found my secret santa pack from way back.....woohoo....


Nice!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

Day 27 since flip...




Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

Anybody? Come on in, we're dabbing Tadayyyyyy...

Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to learn how to roll smaller joints with my machine.


First world problems  BTW I found a roller with a lever that essentially engages a piece of plastic that reduces the belt. Works great for slim 110's which are what I like.





Amazon.com: RAW Roller Eco Plastic 2 Way Adjustable 110mm King Size Rolling Machine (1 Roller): Health & Personal Care


Buy RAW Roller Eco Plastic 2 Way Adjustable 110mm King Size Rolling Machine (1 Roller) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> First world problems  BTW I found a roller with a lever that essentially engages a piece of plastic to reduces the belt. Works great for slim 110's which are what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that at my local grow store...
He said they jam a lot...I said really...he held his jammed one half rolled up...
I got the regular.
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I saw that at my local grow store...
> He said they jam a lot...I said really...he held his jammed one half rolled up...
> I got the regular.
> Fred


I've had mine for awhile now, no jams. I'd rather be lucky than good. I was sick and tired of having my pre-rolled stents fall out. LOL speaking of first world problems  It's nice that these are the things I get to worry about.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've had mine for awhile now, no jams. I'd rather be lucky than good. I was sick and tired of having my pre-rolled stents fall out. LOL speaking of first world problems  It's nice that these are the things I get to worry about.


Yes, I feel the same.
Fred


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so quick question.....
> 
> "Ya I made the account in 2010 or something and had some problems then after some success for a while and had to split. I'm back now... " you said this.....but the date you joined say's 2013......hmmm


Ya what about it? I cant see where it says my join date I just knew it was a long time ago?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yes, I feel the same.
> Fred




I loved those stents so much I bought an entire box full of boxes, ha ha!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4880549
> 
> I loved those stents so much I bought an entire box full of boxes, ha ha!!



How I purchase my filters...
Lol.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Ya what about it? I cant see where it says my join date I just knew it was a long time ago?


just making an observation.....


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Ya what about it? I cant see where it says my join date I just knew it was a long time ago?


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4880549
> 
> I loved those stents so much I bought an entire box full of boxes, ha ha!!


That's all new to me, never tried them, or knew they existed.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4880549
> 
> I loved those stents so much I bought an entire box full of boxes, ha ha!!


I love the fact (entirely coincidental, I am sure) that the big box contains twenty boxes of 21 stents each, for an overall count of 420.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I love the fact (entirely coincidental, I am sure) that the big box contains twenty boxes of 21 stents each, for an overall count of 420.


1000 in mine...bought a few over Covid.
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> 1000 in mine...bought a few over Covid.
> Fred


I bought a book of the non-prerolled once. I never got one to look nearly as good as the prerolled ones.


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4880563


Ya boom. Bow down to your senior please. Only refer to me as sir. Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Ya boom. Bow down to your senior please. Only refer to me as sir. Thanks.


Ok, your turn, bow


----------



## manfredo (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4880549
> 
> I loved those stents so much I bought an entire box full of boxes, ha ha!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Good morning All...hope you had a great Fryday...now onto an even better Saturday!
Let's get baked!!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh he'll, who am I kidding....as @Jeffislovinlife says...COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE!
FRED


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

First time gathering dry sift...froze material, put into 160 micron bag, shake the shit out of it.
No dry ice.



Gonna try squishing it.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Fred


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 17, 2021)

Some black coffee and a joint of LVTK with the wife to start of the day. Note to self: LVTK should be saved for afternoons


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

OK I'm good I've got coffee coffee coffee butI can not move my arms to get it ha ha ha ouch it's all good went to the garage grab the siphoning pump and nowmaybe I should have not split all that wood good morning to you all and once again hopefully you are having a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> OK I'm good I've got coffee coffee coffee butI can not move my arms to get it ha ha ha ouch it's all good went to the garage grab the siphoning pump and nowView attachment 4881040maybe I should have not split all that wood View attachment 4881043View attachment 4881046good morning to you all and once again hopefully you are having a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Feel Better Bro...good morning.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Feel Better Bro...good morning.
> Fred


Oh I'm actually feeling really good this morning because I'm hurting for a reason and not just waking up hurting so I guess you could say I'm just whining ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

I got my new everyday carry for my BD yesterday....handmade in Pictou ,NS. 
I love my Wife sooo much.

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I got my new everyday carry for my BD yesterday....handmade in Pictou ,NS.
> I love my Wife sooo much.
> View attachment 4881047
> Fred


 well happy happy late birthday and that's a beautiful blade


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> well happy happy late birthday and that's a beautiful blade


Thank you Kind Sir!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2021)

Morning.

Happy birthday Fred!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> Happy birthday Fred!


Thank you Sir.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy Belated Birthday Weekend Fred!!! No wonder you were up toking at 5 am!  

How was the kief squeeze? I haven't tried that yet myself...I heard a fine micron bag works best, like a 37 micron. 

In fact you have inspired me...To warm up my press!

We missed the snow here and it's warming back up


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy Birthday Fred.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Thank you Sir.
> Fred


Happy late birthday, dude.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Weekend Fred!!! No wonder you were up toking at 5 am!
> 
> How was the kief squeeze? I haven't tried that yet myself...I heard a fine micron bag works best, like a 37 micron.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir....I went with 8 grams...37 micron inside of a 90 micron in case of blowout.
168 f for first press....very sloooow to start...just touch plates to warm material for 30sec or so...
Then 1000lbs 30 sec, then 1 ton 30 sec, on up to 5 ton.
Very nice.

Then a second squish , folded the bag over....200f for 2 mins or so..
Top sheet...

Then a 3rd, folded bag again.
Very happy for first time.
Fred


raratt said:


> Happy Birthday Fred.


Thank you so much!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Happy late birthday, dude.


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy B-day Fred, enjoy your day


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Happy B-day Fred, enjoy your day


Thank you Sir.
FF


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Thank you Sir....I went with 8 grams...37 micron inside of a 90 micron in case of blowout.
> 168 f for first press....very sloooow to start...just touch plates to warm material for 30sec or so...
> Then 1000lbs 30 sec, then 1 ton 30 sec, on up to 5 ton.
> Very nice.
> ...


It looks like it came back really good!!

I have been waiting to try this until the next time I make bubble...BUT I remembered I have a small bag of hash tucked away....My press is warming!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It looks like it came back really good!!
> 
> I have been waiting to try this until the next time I make bubble...BUT I remembered I have a small of hash bag tucked away....My press is warming!


I misspoke on the starting temp...I went with 182 f...the lower the temp the better quality but less yield...consecutive squished were at 198 up to 5 tons....two so a total of three from the one load.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

I started tearing them at 5 tons when folded over.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I started tearing them at 5 tons when folded over.
> Fred


I'll have to be careful...I have no pressure gauge, besides my arm, lol. And 20 tons of force! But I do have 37 and 90 micron bags so I'll double bag it like a $5 whore.  

Should be warm!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

Well, didn't have as much stashed away as I thought. There was two grams of bubble hash left, but I'm astonished as to how much came back.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well, didn't have as much stashed away as I thought. There was two grams of bubble hash left, but I'm astonished as to how much came back.View attachment 4881165


Nice!
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Nice!
> Fred


Normally I save all my trim and make bubble hash, then give it to my friends that like it. Most everyone uses it as a sleep aid...It will be interesting to see if it has the same effect pressed. If I had more of it I'd decarb it and see what happens...That project is TBC 

I also have some fresh kief for the separating. 

There's just not enough hours in the day, I tell ya!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Normally I save all my trim and make bubble hash, then give it to my friends that like it. Most everyone uses it as a sleep aid...It will be interesting to see if it has the same effect pressed. If I had more of it I'd decarb it and see what happens...That project is TBC
> 
> I also have some fresh kief for the separating.
> 
> There's just not enough hours in the day, I tell ya!


I love this lifestyle.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

All this talking about it mister smiley is ready for some fun


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

I just did a sec kief collection from same trim...220 micron bag.
Decent returns!!



Fred


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Ya boom. Bow down to your senior please. Only refer to me as sir. Thanks.




It has no clout and demands courtesies?

So unariginal and boring.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 17, 2021)

late to the party, happy bday Freddo, may many more terpy dabs bless your brain


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 17, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> late to the party, happy bday Freddo, may many more terpy dabs bless your brain


Thank you !
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy birthday


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 17, 2021)

Have a great B-day Freddi


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I got my new everyday carry for my BD yesterday....handmade in Pictou ,NS.
> I love my Wife sooo much.
> View attachment 4881047
> Fred


Happy Birthday!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

Well I was right....the pressed bubble hash was serious sleepy time material! I didn't get a damned useful thing done all day. But got a few naps in. 

Need to go water the girls, do a few more dabs of the stuff and sleep some more I guess.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I was right....the pressed bubble hash was serious sleepy time material! I didn't get a damned useful thing done all day. But got a few naps in.
> 
> Need to go water the girls, do a few more dabs of the stuff and sleep some more I guess.


 Easy fun this way too. Enjoy.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy birthday


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2021)

Coffee is on
Good morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4881749Coffee is on
> Good morning


Yessir, and the nail is hot...help yourselves ...Morning All.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2021)

Morning chill people. Anyone wanna come change my bong water so I don't have to get up?


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Morning chill people. Anyone wanna come change my bong water so I don't have to get up?


Good morning!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

Good morning to all


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I was right....the pressed bubble hash was serious sleepy time material! I didn't get a damned useful thing done all day. But got a few naps in.
> 
> Need to go water the girls, do a few more dabs of the stuff and sleep some more I guess.


You absolutely NEED a Fitbit! My Fitbit scores my sleep so the more I sleep the higher my score WINNING! I'm not sure what I'm winning but I'm getting big numbers for it so I'm motivated to sleep.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


Good morning lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to all View attachment 4881798


Good morning to you, Jeff.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You absolutely NEED a Fitbit! My Fitbit scores my sleep so the more I sleep the higher my score WINNING! I'm not sure what I'm winning but I'm getting big numbers for it so I'm motivated to sleep.


I'm not sure what it is about the bubble hash but it is knockout stuff! I looked at it under a scope a few times and it seems to have a LOT of dark amber trichomes in it. I did 3 dabs before bed last night and I think I only woke up once, which is amazing for me.

No more today though...Not til the sun sets anyways!! I need something a little more uplifting! 

Sun is shining and going to get up to about 60f today...Might break the bikes out. Or I could mix up another batch of super soil...The last ingredient made it today...Seabird Guano. I picked up the box off the porch and immediately set it back down....Stinky!! I bet that Fed Ex truck smelled lovely!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning to you, Jeff.
> Fred


Good morning Fred how are your lovely ladies doing


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning Fred how are your lovely ladies doing


Not so bad...week 5 day 1 today.


Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure what it is about the bubble hash but it is knockout stuff! I looked at it under a scope a few times and it seems to have a LOT of dark amber trichomes in it. I did 3 dabs before bed last night and I think I only woke up once, which is amazing for me.
> 
> No more today though...Not til the sun sets anyways!! I need something a little more uplifting!
> 
> Sun is shining and going to get up to about 60f today...Might break the bikes out. Or I could mix up another batch of super soil...The last ingredient made it today...Seabird Guano. I picked up the box of the porch and immediately set it back down....Stinky!! I bed that Fed Ex truck smelled lovely!!


Good morning....I need those dabs!!! Lol
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Collecting more kief today...


Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

Plates in my neck feel like they're sticking the weather must be changing and I'm out of oil anybody got some oil that I can use to lubricate my neck


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Plates in my neck feel like they're sticking the weather must be changing and I'm out of oil anybody got some oil that I can use to lubricate my neckView attachment 4881839


Shitty man, if you were near, 8 would so help you out Jeff...sorry for the misery....I know it well.
Take care.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Shitty man, if you were near, 8 would so help you out Jeff...sorry for the misery....I know it well.
> Take care.
> Fred


I would...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Shitty man, if you were near, 8 would so help you out Jeff...sorry for the misery....I know it well.
> Take care.
> Fred


Thanks for that sorry to hear that you know anything about my pain I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy well maybe haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

And a little bit of this a little bit of that and a very hot shower I'll be back


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Collecting more kief today...
> View attachment 4881837
> View attachment 4881838
> Fred


Nice...I'm thinking the kief is going to be a more uplifting high (than the bubble). I have to sort some. I actually want to build a separator for separating large buds from small, then use the smalls and kief for projects! And save the biggest best buds for smoking/vaping. 

OK, I'm ready for a little dry herb vape session!! Just plugged the ebike in to charge!! Now it's my turn


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nice...I'm thinking the kief is going to be a more uplifting high (than the bubble). I have to sort some. I actually want to build a separator for separating large buds from small, then use the smalls and kief for projects! And save the biggest best buds for smoking/vaping.
> 
> OK, I'm ready for a little dry herb vape session!! Just plugged the ebike in to charge!! Now it's my turn


That all sounds like a great plan my Friend.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a little bit of this a little bit of that and a very hot shower I'll be backView attachment 4881854


I hear you...Thank God for hot showers! I usually can't stand up (semi) straight until I've had one. 

Seems like they could make an inflatable disc for our spines. Be riding on air, or better yet gel!! Oh wait, they do!









Artificial Disc Replacement: Minimal Invasive Solution For Back Pain


Artificial disc replacement is a method of spare parts replacement. It serves to restore function to your spine and relieve back pain. Read more!




www.spine-ctsi.com


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

Three times a day...works wonders.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nice...I'm thinking the kief is going to be a more uplifting high (than the bubble). I have to sort some. I actually want to build a separator for separating large buds from small, then use the smalls and kief for projects! And save the biggest best buds for smoking/vaping.
> 
> OK, I'm ready for a little dry herb vape session!! Just plugged the ebike in to charge!! Now it's my turn


This is coconut oil infused with a variety of indica strain rosin pucks...
Very good for helping with pain.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

Good Morning All....high of 15 and mad sun tadayyyyyy....17 and same tomorrow, then back to April showers.
Coffee and nail are hot.
Have a great day Everyone.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2021)

Monday morning ouch


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2021)

The coffee is not doing these days! I might need to switch to meth  JK, but I could use some stronger coffee!! Or a good kick in the pants!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

morning, happy Monday


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning, happy Monday


Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The coffee is not doing these days! I might need to switch to meth  JK, but I could use some stronger coffee!! Or a good kick in the pants!


LOL my mind immediately went to your pressing endeavors


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

ok why am i awake....oh that's right.....$$$$$....and i get to some wonderful personalities...... 

well anyways....it's a nice cool 54F this morning, light wind out of the NE......high today 74F....woohoo.....shorts and flip flops time....or at least it was this weekend....

spent a nice relaxing time re-doing the garden and ckin out the rest.....i'll show ya later....

Coffee is up...and fresh....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4882510Monday morning ouch


Good morning Jeff.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am i awake....oh that's right.....$$$$$....and i get to some wonderful personalities......
> 
> well anyways....it's a nice cool 54F this morning, light wind out of the NE......high today 74F....woohoo.....shorts and flip flops time....or at least it was this weekend....
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The coffee is not doing these days! I might need to switch to meth  JK, but I could use some stronger coffee!! Or a good kick in the pants!


Good morning lol no meth!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Good morning!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir!
> Fred


Morning

going through some of the pictures i took this weekend....didn't realize i had a visitor.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

i see you.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

I watched a mini documentary this morning about Adriano Celentano. In the late 60's and 70's he noticed that songs from Britain and the US were overtaking Italian musicians and songwriters on the radio. He didn't speak a word of English and made a song (Prisencolinensinainciusol) that's pure gibberish but does sound like it's English. The song was catchy as hell and made the top ten lists in several European countries in 73/74. I've listened to it like ten times today lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a mini documentary this morning about Adriano Celentano. In the late 60's and 70's he noticed that songs from Britain and the US were overtaking Italian musicians and songwriters on the radio. He didn't speak a word of English and made a song (Prisencolinensinainciusol) that's pure gibberish but does sound like it's English. The song was catchy as hell and made the top ten lists in several European countries in 73/74. I've listened to it like ten times today lol.


so on a scale of 1 to 10? how high are ya....lol


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a mini documentary this morning about Adriano Celentano. In the late 60's and 70's he noticed that songs from Britain and the US were overtaking Italian musicians and songwriters on the radio. He didn't speak a word of English and made a song (Prisencolinensinainciusol) that's pure gibberish but does sound like it's English. The song was catchy as hell and made the top ten lists in several European countries in 73/74. I've listened to it like ten times today lol.


I fakn love it!!!!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so on a scale of 1 to 10? how high are ya....lol









In the words of the late great Adriano Celentano. Laik de cius nobodi oh gud taim lev feis go


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

Most of my cactus have come back, welp with the exception of my alo-vera, think it took it in the shorts.....but all the cacti have new growth...caught pollinators with these yesterday....

also redid my garden bed......fresh top soil, mixture of manure/moss/and peat, plus a dash of potting soil just generic stuff, along with finally some 10/10/10 fert.....all mixed up....already got squash and a green bean, the other side has oakra......


don't mind the frog...that's a wife thing....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

I can't wait to get outdoor gardening...I'm not even thinking of starting seedlings( mine and veggies.)
til 1st of next month...just too risky with our spring weather.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

good portion of people down here, have already started they're out door gardens....you can pick up seedlings of veggies now and some seasoning too.......

picked up a Rosemary a couple of weekends ago, got it inside the house.....also thinkin of planting lemon grass and some sweet basil....also got in pots my green peppers and a couple of tomatos too....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a mini documentary this morning about Adriano Celentano. In the late 60's and 70's he noticed that songs from Britain and the US were overtaking Italian musicians and songwriters on the radio. He didn't speak a word of English and made a song (Prisencolinensinainciusol) that's pure gibberish but does sound like it's English. The song was catchy as hell and made the top ten lists in several European countries in 73/74. I've listened to it like ten times today lol.


Certainly the dancers are in classic 1973/74 fashion.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Certainly the dancers are in classic 1973/74 fashion.


I think I've watched everything mainstream the internet has to offer over the past 13 months. I'm down to obscure Italian artists and European mythology documentaries now.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2021)

New t-shirt today. Who are we to argue with Smokey?


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a mini documentary this morning about Adriano Celentano. In the late 60's and 70's he noticed that songs from Britain and the US were overtaking Italian musicians and songwriters on the radio. He didn't speak a word of English and made a song (Prisencolinensinainciusol) that's pure gibberish but does sound like it's English. The song was catchy as hell and made the top ten lists in several European countries in 73/74. I've listened to it like ten times today lol.


You bitch!!! Excellent find, downloaded it, and playing on a loop while gardening. This is great, thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You bitch!!! Excellent find, downloaded it, and playing on a loop while gardening. This is great, thanks


Had you heard this before? Such an interesting story and catchy tune. I'm kinda surprised it was totally new to me.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2021)

I cut my lawn for the first time...well only the front needed it. And now I have my little push mower tore apart for some rust repair. It had a couple holes rusted right through the deck, and 2 of the wheels are wore out. I should toss it, but with a little love I can save it...I only use it for a small rental lawn.



Laughing Grass said:


> Had you heard this before? Such an interesting story and catchy tune. I'm kinda surprised it was totally new to me.


I thought it was trippy as hell!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had you heard this before? Such an interesting story and catchy tune. I'm kinda surprised it was totally new to me.


No, never have. The Italian music I listen to are classics,opera and '50s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I cut my lawn for the first time...well only the front needed it. And now I have my little push mower tore apart for some rust repair. It had a couple holes rusted right through the deck, and 2 of the wheels are wore out. I should toss it, but with a little love I can save it...I only use it for a small rental lawn.
> 
> 
> I thought it was trippy as hell!


Got two words for you go cart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I cut my lawn for the first time...well only the front needed it. And now I have my little push mower tore apart for some rust repair. It had a couple holes rusted right through the deck, and 2 of the wheels are wore out. I should toss it, but with a little love I can save it...I only use it for a small rental lawn.
> 
> 
> I thought it was trippy as hell!


Music genres have gotten so weird, you can't tell if a song is new or old anymore. I've been listening to the black pumas a lot lately and it would be right at home in the motown era. I love his voice!








Singlemalt said:


> No, never have. The Italian music I listen to are classics,opera and '50s


Baby K is the only contemporary Italian singer that comes to mind for me. I have no idea what she's saying, but I like it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> but I like her.


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify









what's with all the stupid threads showing up in here today?


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's with all the stupid threads showing up in here today?


I don't know, some real winners.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

yeah there are ..........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

I thought I inadvertently stepped into the politics section.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought I inadvertently stepped into the politics section.


just remember the "ignore" button.......k


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's with all the stupid threads showing up in here today?


I had to go back and check to see if I had made a thread today......nope I’m good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I had to go back and check to see if I had made a thread today......nope I’m good.


it's always your fault. 



BudmanTX said:


> just remember the "ignore" button.......k


I don't hesitate to put people on ignore. There's a few that I'm not even sure why they're there, but there they are.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's always your fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hesitate to put people on ignore. There's a few that I'm not even sure why they're there, but there they are.


I’ve noticed.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's always your fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hesitate to put people on ignore. There's a few that I'm not even sure why they're there, but there they are.


ROAR!
FRED


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 19, 2021)

Sorry..caps lock dagnabit.
Fred


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's always your fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hesitate to put people on ignore. There's a few that I'm not even sure why they're there, but there they are.


How many people can say they have a 100% success rate......hmmmmmm...... just saying.


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I cut my lawn for the first time...well only the front needed it. And now I have my little push mower tore apart for some rust repair. It had a couple holes rusted right through the deck, and 2 of the wheels are wore out. I should toss it, but with a little love I can save it...I only use it for a small rental lawn.
> 
> 
> I thought it was trippy as hell!


But did you mow with a tripod?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> But did you mow with a tripod?
> 
> View attachment 4882774


I like it...Perfect for removing stumps while you're at it! 

Mine looked about like that...A little bondo, some scrap metal and a couple pop rivets, she's looking much better! I'm not even going to sand the bondo, just slapping some paint on and hoping for another year or 2!


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> ROAR!
> FRED


My buddy I used to ride with used to say that when we were REALLY f'd up.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> But did you mow with a tripod?
> 
> View attachment 4882774


That thing is close to masonry-ready @srh88


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That thing is close to masonry-ready @srh88


Throw that beast up in your forever home and grab a new mower


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning Everyone...possibly 20C tadayyyyyy with full sun...I'll take it!
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning.






60° and sunny today......rain and snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning 420 for the high here and a little smoky. It’s a red eye forecast for the week.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2021)

Man Dew is not cutting it need coffee coffee coffee good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning/good day/good evening everyone!

Happy 420 
Hope you are all having a good time 

I have one quick question, I've noticed for a while now some members manage to use their keyboard emojis ( like the WhatsApp ones ) on this forum.

I've been trying myself but for some reason they don't show up. Anyone kind enough to teach me? 

Thanks and again, I wish everybody a wonderful day/night!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420! I think I'm gonna make cannabutter today. I haven't made any with the new bud yet. two ounces bud to 1lb of butter ought to do the trick.


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy 420! I think I'm gonna make cannabutter today. I haven't made any with the new bud yet. two ounces bud to 1lb of butter ought to do the trick.


Nice! I normally use coconut oil. I like the taste better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Nice! I normally use coconut oil. I like the taste better


My cookies do taste awful. I usually take a big drink of orange juice before eating one then brush my teeth.


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My cookies do taste awful. I usually take a big drink of orange juice before eating one then brush my teeth.


Wow, they cannot be that terrible, come one lol 
Maybe try out new recipes


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2021)

Good high day to you, chill people. Try not to touch the ground if you can help it~~~


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok lets try again good morning to you all and once again hopefully you are having a great day and coffee coffee coffee happy 420 RIU people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Wow, they cannot be that terrible, come one lol
> Maybe try out new recipes


definitely not something I'd snack on if it's wasn't going to get me high. Someday I'd like to try making cookies with distillate.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 4/20 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy 4/20
> 
> SH420


Miss you bud!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 morning.....may your J's be rolled, your pipes be full, and your bong be forever smokey this day.....

woke up to a nice 54F this morning and sunny......high today 80F....we got a slight cool front coming in that will shift the winds.....

Coffee is up and fresh space tomatoes.....

now time to attack my taco's........


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning/good day/good evening everyone!
> 
> Happy 420
> Hope you are all having a good time
> ...


When you post or reply, at the top is the emoji button. A list of them will pop up and you can pick one. See scrn shot


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Morning 420 for the high here and a little smoky. It’s a red eye forecast for the week.


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man Dew is not cutting it need coffee coffee coffee View attachment 4883078good morning to you all and once again


Morning Sir! Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning/good day/good evening everyone!
> 
> Happy 420
> Hope you are all having a good time
> ...


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy 420! I think I'm gonna make cannabutter today. I haven't made any with the new bud yet. two ounces bud to 1lb of butter ought to do the trick.


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Go


Rsawr said:


> Good high day to you, chill people. Try not to touch the ground if you can help it~~~


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Happy 420!
> Fred


Man dix!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> definitely not something I'd snack on if it's wasn't going to get me high. Someday I'd like to try making cookies with distillate.


Coolect your kief, decarb and add that.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy 4/20
> 
> SH420


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Miss you bud!


Morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy 420 morning.....may your J's be rolled, your pipes be full, and your bong be forever smokey this day.....
> 
> woke up to a nice 54F this morning and sunny......high today 80F....we got a slight cool front coming in that will shift the winds.....
> 
> ...


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When you post or reply, at the top is the emoji button. A list of them will pop up and you can pick one. See scrn shotView attachment 4883136


Good morning and Happy 420!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Coolect your kief, decarb and add that.
> Fred


Not a bad idea, I had to stop smoking kief. I was getting a bit of a wheeze in my lungs after smoking that stuff. Just a little too harsh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

1 to 3 cm of snow tonight and 2 to 4 cm tomorrow  I thought we were done with this shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1 to 3 cm of snow tonight and 2 to 4 cm tomorrow  I thought we were done with this shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not a bad idea, I had to stop smoking kief. I was getting a bit of a wheeze in my lungs after smoking that stuff. Just a little too harsh.


i had to push back from smoking mine....it can be a little harsh on the ol lungs......i've also found out over the years you can use kief for other things.....breads, doughs, and i use it personally when i use the smoker pit, i use it as a seasoning.....js


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When you post or reply, at the top is the emoji button. A list of them will pop up and you can pick one. See scrn shotView attachment 4883136


Thanks for the reply buddy!
I may not have been clear enough, but I meant these emojis lol
Cheers!


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

@FastFreddi no wonder your reaction score is so high!

You greet each and every single one of the members everyday 

Lol just kidding


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 4883215


your darn tootin......i even got chicken fajita from last night....for lunch today....woohoo


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Thanks for the reply buddy!
> I may not have been clear enough, but I meant these emojis lol
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 4883206


Ahh, can't help you there, I'm on a desk top; never use my smart phone for internet. Old dog as it were


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> @FastFreddi no wonder your reaction score is so high!
> 
> You greet each and every single one of the members everyday
> 
> Lol just kidding


Not a hard thing to do, lol.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i had to push back from smoking mine....it can be a little harsh on the ol lungs......i've also found out over the years you can use kief for other things.....breads, doughs, and i use it personally when i use the smoker pit, i use it as a seasoning.....js


Kief is the only thing that ever did that to me. Kinda freaked me out laying in bed listening to my lungs whistling lol. We don't really eat a lot of breads, I was reading about adding a 1/4 gram to tea with lemon and honey for a strong buzz. Gotta give that a shot. Does it make food taste like pot when you use it for seasoning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 4883215




sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kief is the only thing that ever did that to me. Kinda freaked me out laying in bed listening to my lungs whistling lol. We don't really eat a lot of breads, I was reading about adding a 1/4 gram to tea with lemon and honey for a strong buzz. Gotta give that a shot. Does it make food taste like pot when you use it for seasoning?


i've heard of the tea as well, haven't tried it though. Actually it doesn't at least to my taste buds, but when cooking with it, you can smell it...just depends on how much you use......like the last time i used my pit, i used canna oil rubbed it on the meat....then seasoning along with a little kief......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kief is the only thing that ever did that to me. Kinda freaked me out laying in bed listening to my lungs whistling lol. We don't really eat a lot of breads, I was reading about adding a 1/4 gram to tea with lemon and honey for a strong buzz. Gotta give that a shot. Does it make food taste like pot when you use it for seasoning?


This with milk, pot butter, and honey. Kicks ass!
 

Bhang can melt your mind too. I had a friend who had a recipe down and it was great!








Bhang - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4883228
> 
> sorry I couldn't resist.


Coke and I do not get along.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Coke and I do not get along.


No one should with that garbage.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Coke and I do not get along.


you to....i hate that shit, it's messed up many of my friends lives


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> @FastFreddi no wonder your reaction score is so high!
> 
> You greet each and every single one of the members everyday
> 
> Lol just kidding


If you think his ratio is good you should check out @Singlemalt 's


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

hey @Laughing Grass 

here is the lady that got me into cooking with it.....Meet Grandma Noona.......






she is also on a show called Bong Appetit.....and a killer cook....would love to go to one of her dinner parties....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you think his ratio is good you should check out @Singlemalt 's


I don't pay attention to such things lol.
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you think his ratio is good you should check out @Singlemalt 's


Touchè indeed lol



FastFreddi said:


> I don't pay attention to such things lol.
> Fred


Yeah I imagined. People usually use those numbers as a pretext to roast other people. As if it was the only thing that matters.

I just wanted to make a tiny joke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Touchè indeed lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you can't trade them for fabulous gifts like amex points? Bummer!



DarkWeb said:


> This with milk, pot butter, and honey. Kicks ass!
> View attachment 4883233
> 
> Bhang can melt your mind too. I had a friend who had a recipe down and it was great!
> ...


Now you're talking!



BudmanTX said:


> hey @Laughing Grass
> 
> here is the lady that got me into cooking with it.....Meet Grandma Noona.......
> 
> ...


lol nice! It's always the unassuming ones you have to look out for. 



raratt said:


> Coke and I do not get along.


I've never tried coke, just not something that was used by my circle of friends. Molly was really big and a hell of a lot of fun when I was younger.


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

Never used coke, but of all the people I know, those who do, have some nasty teeth problems. In worst cases teeth falling off and shit... Ew.

I preffer natural drugs like cannabis and shrooms over artificial addictive cut-with-who-knows-what shit like coke and heroin


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> Never used coke, but of all the people I know, those who do, have some nasty teeth problems. In worst cases teeth falling off and shit... Ew.
> 
> I preffer natural drugs like cannabis and shrooms over artificial addictive cut-with-who-knows-what shit like coke and heroin


I'm curious could you tell me what you mean by coke?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious could you tell me what you mean by coke?


sounds like meth.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like meth.


I was thinking crack cocaine.


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious could you tell me what you mean by coke?





Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like meth.


That's rather awkward for me. I was always told it was because of coke. Plus the guy would never smoke meth, not the kind.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> That's rather awkward for me. I was always told it was because of coke. Plus the guy would never smoke meth, not the kind.


Problem is coke can refer to either Crack or plain Cocaine. Cocaine is extracted from the leaves of the Coca plant the other is derived by an ammonia bath to achieve a larger solid form to smoke. Although both can be argued to be from a natural source I have seen little periodontal disease related to the use of plain Cocaine, especially the Mallinckrodt brand.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2021)

I loved coke, fortunately it was too expensive at that time of my life and it showed me I couldn't control every thing. Two or 3 times of craven cravings and having to eat ramen for the rest of the month cured me. When I could afford it my lesson had been learned


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cocaine is extracted from the leaves of the Coca plant the other is derived by an ammonia bath to achieve a larger solid form to smoke. Although both can be argued to be from a natural source


From a natural source is not enough. It has to be a natural material. Coca leaves turned to dust and snorted would be natural but it gets cut with artificial shit like shoe talc powder. 
The other is plain artificial.



curious2garden said:


> I have seen little periodontal disease related to the use of plain Cocaine, especially the Mallinckrodt brand.


I never heard of said brand before, very interesting information, thanks. Was it an actual licensed drug back in the day?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Millo said:


> From a natural source is not enough. It has to be a natural material. Coca leaves turned to dust and snorted would be natural but it gets cut with artificial shit like shoe talc powder.
> The other is plain artificial
> 
> 
> I never heard of said brand before, very interesting information, thanks. Was it an actual licensed drug back in the day?


Cocaine is and was a licensed and prescribed Schedule II pharmaceutical. We use it for Transphenoidal Hypophysectomies, Sinus surgeries et. al.

This may give you some accurate historical information:








Cocaine


Cocaine is a stimulant drug that’s made from the leaves of the South American coca plant. For thousands of years, indigenous people in the Amazon Rainforest




www.history.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

@curious2garden new imacs announced today. 

Very sexy and they no longer have intel processors. 









Buy iMac


The new, strikingly thin 24-inch iMac with M1 chip comes with configurable memory, storage, and more. Available in 7 colors. Learn more at apple.com.



www.apple.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden new imacs announced today.
> 
> Very sexy and they no longer have intel processors.
> 
> ...


They look nice. I'd wait a gen or two and I need at least a 27" monitor


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They look nice. I'd wait a gen or two and I need at least a 27" monitor


it doesn't look like the 27" are getting refreshed.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it doesn't look like the 27" are getting refreshed.


Nice they'll work the processor bugs out on the small ones. Let's hope they go for a 32" as they roll out more M1 chips that would be sweet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice they'll work the processor bugs out on the small ones. Let's hope they go for a 32" as they roll out more M1 chips that would be sweet.


There were rumors of a 32" last year. I could see that as a imac pro if they didn't kill the line.


----------



## Millo (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cocaine is and was a licensed and prescribed Schedule II pharmaceutical. We use it for Transphenoidal Hypophysectomies, Sinus surgeries et. al.
> 
> This may give you some accurate historical information:
> 
> ...


I'll give it a read, thanks!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2021)

i think i just drooled a little.......






or was it something else......i know if i'm in that area.....yum


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cocaine is and was a licensed and prescribed Schedule II pharmaceutical. We use it for Transphenoidal Hypophysectomies, Sinus surgeries et. al.
> 
> This may give you some accurate historical information:
> 
> ...


Just so I'm clear when I am speaking with my doctor,

What are the symptoms that Cocaine is prescribed for?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> Just so I'm clear when I am speaking with my doctor,
> 
> What are the symptoms that Cocaine is prescribed for?
> View attachment 4883541


It's an anesthetic and vasoconstrictor used in certain surgeries, sorry Lokie!


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's an anesthetic and vasoconstrictor used in certain surgeries, sorry Lokie!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2021)

Coke from Fitzsimmons Army Hospital was the first time for me, a wonderful summer back in the 70's.

Loved it! Wanted a direct route from Columbia with a regular scheduled deliveries for the rest of my life!

It didn't take long to figure out that, that pharmaceutical dragon lived on another plane and the only way to catch it was by joining the Army.
(and that wasn't gonna happen)


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...I trust the thc hangovers are fairly Epic today? 
Lol.
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone...I trust the thc hangovers are fairly Epic today?
> Lol.
> Have a great day All.
> Fred


Good morning Fred
My wife had to get me out of bed with a crane lol
Hope you had a nice thc hangover yourself
Cheers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Boo


----------



## Millo (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo
> 
> View attachment 4883917


I used to absolutely love snow. Then I got a job that required me to drive for hours everyday, and winters were the most frustrating times ever.
Even crashed into a car once due to icy road.
But even though I hate it when it snows over in my town, I would be lying if I said I don't enjoy other people's snowy pictures


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good morning Fred
> My wife had to get me out of bed with a crane lol
> Hope you had a nice thc hangover yourself
> Cheers


Good morning to you Sir!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo
> 
> View attachment 4883917


Indeed, but Good Morning to ya anyway...it'll pick up!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Millo said:


> I used to absolutely love snow. Then I got a job that required me to drive for hours everyday, and winters were the most frustrating times ever.
> Even crashed into a car once due to icy road.
> But even though I hate it when it snows over in my town, I would be lying if I said I don't enjoy other people's snowy pictures


@DarkWeb does too. I think it's a sickness  I don't mind it around Christmas time, otherwise I hate it. 



FastFreddi said:


> Indeed, but Good Morning to ya anyway...it'll pick up!
> Fred


Morning, 6° then 16° on Friday. It should all be gone by then.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Morning.






Looks like shit is in the forecast....



Laughing Grass said:


> Boo
> 
> View attachment 4883917


That's why my shovel stays by the door till the pool's open!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already changed to summer tires and put my winter coat and boots away


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Already changed to summer tires and put my winter coat and boots away


That's why it's snowing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why it's snowing!


mesh running shoes and slush are a terrible combination.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> mesh running shoes and slush are a terrible combination.


It looks like most of the storm is missing me. It was nice till a minute ago......now it's getting dark.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It looks like most of the storm is missing me. It was nice till a minute ago......now it's getting dark.


I think it's done here too for the most part. It's over the lake now.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir!
Pool IS open here lol....
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir!
> Pool IS open here lol....View attachment 4883958
> Fred


Very nice pool Fred
I'm jelly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Get my poke then I can go next door for a happy ending


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone...I trust the thc hangovers are fairly Epic today?
> Lol.
> Have a great day All.
> Fred


Those exist? Wow... have I been lucky? What's it like?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Already changed to summer tires and put my winter coat and boots away


You jinxed us!!  

I have to go out and cover my lettuce and peas...It's supposed to get well below freezing tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir!
> Pool IS open here lol....View attachment 4883958
> Fred


Nice! Do you have a heater on that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get my poke then I can go next door for a happy ending
> 
> View attachment 4883962


LG, what is that gizmo poking out of the climate vent, left of steering wheel on the dash?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone made it through the holiday yesterday......think i had a little to much 4:20 last night

well we got that cold front....just dropped the temps a little, but it did bring the wind......48F this morning....high 72F...

Coffee is fresh and ready......

welp my iggy list just increased by 2 this morning......should have done it earlier....owe well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LG, what is that gizmo poking out of the climate vent, left of steering wheel on the dash?


Glade air freshener. I only use the vents that blow on the windows, I don’t like air blowing on me


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glade air freshener. I only use the vents that blow on the windows, I don’t like air blowing on me


What flavor?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You jinxed us!!
> 
> I have to go out and cover my lettuce and peas...It's supposed to get well below freezing tonight.


isn’t it a little early to be planting this far North?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What flavor?


lilac. Tastes like soap tho


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> isn’t it a little early to be planting this far North?


Yesterday I harvested all my spinach and lettuce, it's been getting warm and the lettuce was gearing up to bolt. Tomato and pepper seedlings are outside and happy. Our cool weather is ending quickly


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lilac. *Tastes like soap tho*


Absolutely adorable lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lilac. Tastes like soap tho


If you have forced hot air in your house they work well also.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> isn’t it a little early to be planting this far North?


Lettuce and peas like it cold and you can start them early...Not sure if they can handle snow though!! I will cover them with a heavy blanket and tarp tonight. I am glad I didn't plant anything else like I was thinking about...I figured this would happen!! My plow is still on, just in case!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Lettuce and peas like it cold and you can start them early...Not sure if they can handle snow though!! I will cover them with a heavy blanket and tarp tonight. I am glad I didn't plant anything else like I was thinking about...I figured this would happen!! My plow is still on, just in case!!


Plow came off a couple weeks ago..... it'll just make a bigger mess and it will be gone fast. 

Lay a couple tomato cages on their side then drape a sheet over that. Should be fine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you have forced hot air in your house they work well also.








Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive


Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive



www.amazon.ca





Never tried them, it would be good for getting the boy smell out of @manfredo 's rental properties. 



Singlemalt said:


> Yesterday I harvested all my spinach and lettuce, it's been getting warm and the lettuce was gearing up to bolt. Tomato and pepper seedlings are outside and happy. Our cool weather is ending quickly


Wow how early can you start there? Everything started early this year. Trees are just starting to bud, I haven't seen any tulips or daffodils yet. Lots of dandelions tho. 



manfredo said:


> Lettuce and peas like it cold and you can start them early...Not sure if they can handle snow though!! I will cover them with a heavy blanket and tarp tonight. I am glad I didn't plant anything else like I was thinking about...I figured this would happen!! My plow is still on, just in case!!


Ontario planting guide says Apr 8 - Apr 23 for lettuce. Weird that seems so early to me. 

I got pricked by Hugh Dong awesome name! Got back to the car and couldn't contain my emotions, I think the guy in teh car next to me thought I was crazy. This has been such a long year.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Do you have a heater on that?


No Sir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

Millo said:


> Very nice pool Fred
> I'm jelly


Thank you Sir.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive
> 
> 
> Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive
> ...


now that's a name, you can't forget......


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now that's a name, you can't forget......


Not gonna say it, nope.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive
> 
> 
> Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive
> ...


I don't put tomatoes, peppers and squash into the ground until mid May because we can still have a frost. I start them in pots around Feb-Mar and just pot them up until ground time. I'm in zone 8, hot dry summers and cold temp winters(usually 10 nights around 25F) and 60+ days around freezing.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't put tomatoes, peppers and squash into the ground until mid May because we can still have a frost. I start them in pots around Feb-Mar and just pot them up until ground time. I'm in zone 8, hot dry summers and cold temp winters(usually 10 nights around 25F) and 60+ days around freezing.View attachment 4884058


We're in 9A, I usually plant about easter time. We have this stupid microclimate where we will get frost when most places nearby don't. I think the cold air follows the drainage out of the mountains.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Plow came off a couple weeks ago..... it'll just make a bigger mess and it will be gone fast.
> 
> Lay a couple tomato cages on their side then drape a sheet over that. Should be fine.


I gave them a heavy blanket with the tarp over that. That's all I can do short of bringing my electric blanket out and I'm not sharing


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're in 9A, I usually plant about easter time. We have this stupid microclimate where we will get frost when most places nearby don't. I think the cold air follows the drainage out of the mountains.


yeah, I have a micro too, my property is a strip E to W hilly to the west and flat in the east, house is roughly midway at foot of hill so cold air drains down


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're in 9A, I usually plant about easter time. We have this stupid microclimate where we will get frost when most places nearby don't. I think the cold air follows the drainage out of the mountains.


When I lived at 1500 feet in the Motherlode, we were hotter in the summer and colder in the winter than the adjacent Valley.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, I have a micro too, my property is a strip E to W hilly to the west and flat in the east, house is roughly midway at foot of hill so cold air drains down


You get those peppers to sprout? I can't wait to get a review on them after you munch down the first red one, lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> You get those peppers to sprout? I can't wait to get a review on them after you munch down the first red one, lol.


yeah, 3 sprouted. I'm testing so one is outside in a pot (doing well) and other 2 are in a tent with 600W LED. I keep track of night temps so if a frost is expected I'll shelter the outside one. I'll only put one in the ground this year, keep the other two in pots as it can be a perennial if not frost killed.

They are a very pretty plant when mature so I'll put 2 in large nice pots lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't put tomatoes, peppers and squash into the ground until mid May because we can still have a frost. I start them in pots around Feb-Mar and just pot them up until ground time. I'm in zone 8, hot dry summers and cold temp winters(usually 10 nights around 25F) and 60+ days around freezing.View attachment 4884058


That's almost similar to our spring climate. I tried growing two tomato plants last year. I thought I was buying beefsteak but one turned out to be cherry tomatoes. The beefsteak didn't turn out very well, bugs got them. They cherries were good but not worth the effort. Same for my lame auto amnesia, turned that whole thing into edibles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

So you're all just going to let post #38,949 go by without comment?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's almost similar to our spring climate. I tried growing two tomato plants last year. I thought I was buying beefsteak but one turned out to be cherry tomatoes. The beefsteak didn't turn out very well, bugs got them. They cherries were good but not worth the effort. Same for my lame auto amnesia, turned that whole thing into edibles.


Try again for the tomatoes, best start from seed and look into Northern varieties;seed catalog and look into Polish and Russian var. Many years ago I grew some Russian ones for a lark, were quite good. They didn't like the heat though


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, 3 sprouted. I'm testing so one is outside in a pot (doing well) and other 2 are in a tent with 600W LED. I keep track of night temps so if a frost is expected I'll shelter the outside one. I'll only put one in the ground this year, keep the other two in pots as it can be a perennial if not frost killed.
> 
> They are a very pretty plant when mature so I'll put 2 in large nice pots lol


I have one in a big pot I bring in in the winter and I start some new ones from it's seeds to put out in the yard. 
I would have thought there would have been more viable seeds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're all just going to let post #38,949 go by without comment?


???


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have one in a big pot I bring in in the winter and I start some new ones from it's seeds to put out in the yard.
> I would have thought there would have *been more viable seeds*.


A number were crushed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Try again for the tomatoes, best start from seed and look into Northern varieties;seed catalog and look into Polish and Russian var. Many years ago I grew some Russian ones for a lark, were quite good. They didn't like the heat though


I don't have greenspace to plant so I used a 75 liter trash can and the wind blew it over a couple times. I need to find something that's lower and large enough volume. I got the rooted plants at the nursery last time. Seeds are better?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> ???


it's just me, I guess I have a dirty mind.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're all just going to let post #38,949 go by without comment?



You were expecting something like this?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4884067
> You were expecting something like this?


dirty minds think alike.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have greenspace to plant so I used a 75 liter trash can and the wind blew it over a couple times. I need to find something that's lower and large enough volume. I got the rooted plants at the nursery last time. Seeds are better?


yeah seeds are better: often nursery plants are diseased, not necessarily from the original nursery; likely from the retail place. A great number of tomato/pepper diseases are insect vectored and retail nurseries don't take the best care. Buy enmass and move them as fast as possible, annualplants both veggie and ornamental are loss leaders designed to get customers in and the wholesale price they paid is quite cheap


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4884067
> You were expecting something like this?


Heyyyyy I been lookin fer those!!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 21, 2021)

Lol....at least I hope!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dirty minds think alike.





Laughing Grass said:


> Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive
> 
> 
> Filtrete Whole House Air Freshener for HVAC Filter, Floral Scented : Amazon.ca: Automotive
> ...


I've used those. Super strong for a few days and ah it's okay. But they gave me the idea of the clipons.....don't have to be only one scent too. 

Big prick lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're all just going to let post #38,949 go by without comment?


Yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah seeds are better: often nursery plants are diseased, not necessarily from the original nursery; likely from the retail place. A great number of tomato/pepper diseases are insect vectored and retail nurseries don't take the best care. Buy enmass and move them as fast as possible, annualplants both veggie and ornamental are loss leaders designed to get customers in and the wholesale price they paid is quite cheap


Our condo bylaws were updated over the winter to say we can only grow flowers on our patios and strictly bans growing cannabis outdoors on the property. I have to ask if tomato plants are allowed since they do have flowers. Are all seeds the same?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've used those. Super strong for a few days and ah it's okay. But they gave me the idea of the clipons.....don't have to be only one scent too.
> 
> Big prick lol


scent blends, there's a business idea here somewhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our condo bylaws were updated over the winter to say we can only grow flowers on our patios and strictly bans growing cannabis outdoors on the property. I have to ask if tomato plants are allowed since they do have flowers. Are all seeds the same?


Grow cannabis on your porch. When questioned, archly inform that they identify as tomatoes.

Except Consuelo in the cloth pot who will chew everyone’s ear off insisting she’s a pasilla chile.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

Did someone say tomatoes???? are they in a space form?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> scent blends, there's a business idea here somewhere.


You mean something that needs a 3D printer...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Grow cannabis on your porch. When questioned, archly inform that they identify as tomatoes.
> 
> Except Consuelo in the cloth pot who will chew everyone’s ear off insisting she’s a pasilla chile.











DarkWeb said:


> You mean something that needs a 3D printer...


smells like burning plastic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> smells like burning plastic.


*Scratches beard*.......Does it? I thought it might.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our condo bylaws were updated over the winter to say we can only grow flowers on our patios and strictly bans growing cannabis outdoors on the property. I have to ask if tomato plants are allowed since they do have flowers. *Are all seeds the sam*e?


Ah, no. They come in different varieties . I try to avoid small seed companies who offer a ton of different varieties of tomatoes and peppers because unless they buy from others and resell, the small outfits don't have enough land to maintain isolation difference between varieties, hence the seed won't grow true to what it's purported to be. If you have researched/talked with them and trust they have the recc'd isolation then it's fine


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah, no. They come in different varieties . I try to avoid small seed companies who offer a ton of different varieties of tomatoes and peppers because unless they buy from others and resell, the small outfits don't have enough land to maintain isolation difference between varieties, hence the seed won't grow true to what it's purported to be. If you have researched/talked with them and trust they have the recc'd isolation then it's fine


and then there's this...

*Determinate and Indeterminate Tomatoes*










What Are Determinate and Indeterminate Tomatoes?


All tomato plants are vines. But some varieties grow longer than others, and some will not set fruit all season long.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> *Scratches beard*.......Does it? I thought it might.


 are we talking about different things?



Singlemalt said:


> Ah, no. They come in different varieties . I try to avoid small seed companies who offer a ton of different varieties of tomatoes and peppers because unless they buy from others and resell, the small outfits don't have enough land to maintain isolation difference between varieties, hence the seed won't grow true to what it's purported to be. If you have researched/talked with them and trust they have the recc'd isolation then it's fine


Okay I deserved that. I emailed out board to see if we're allowed to grow tomatoes. I suspect they'll say no but we'll see. 

My partner got her shot, she didn't get the hugh dong treatment... sucker.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hugh dong treatment


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are we talking about different things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh maybe?.....you first...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are we talking about different things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they nix ‘maters, please post the stated reason.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

Did someone say mater?


o not that kind, 

maybe the space ones then?

just thinkin here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say mater?
> View attachment 4884268
> 
> o not that kind,
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ugh maybe?.....you first...


Pretty sure we are. 



cannabineer said:


> If they nix ‘maters, please post the stated reason.


We were asked to take down patio lanterns and a wind chime so who knows.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


and i raise ....



oley....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

ugh it's been a day.......need 2 doses of space tomatoes and a 6pk to start......

some people really just drive me


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure we are.


I hope so.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

game set match


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> game set match
> 
> View attachment 4884288


alright ya got me....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

I just googled tow mater porn. 

you can't unsee that


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just googled tow mater porn.
> 
> you can't unsee that


The world’s greatest backward WHAAAT


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The world’s greatest backward WHAAAT
> 
> View attachment 4884295


i got a minion gif that says that......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The world’s greatest backward WHAAAT
> 
> View attachment 4884295


I was expecting to find fanfic photos... I was wrong.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was expecting to find fanfic photos... I was wrong.


oops


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was expecting to find fanfic photos... I was wrong.


Right....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> game set match
> 
> View attachment 4884288


I dunno... the space tow mater was pretty awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glade air freshener. I only use the vents that blow on the windows, *I don’t like air blowing on me
> *



I believe @cannabineer might be your spirit animal


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're all just going to let post #38,949 go by without comment?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's just me, I guess I have a dirty mind.


LOL I was right there in the gutter with you


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Grow cannabis on your porch. When questioned, archly inform that they identify as tomatoes.
> 
> Except Consuelo in the cloth pot who will chew everyone’s ear off insisting she’s a pasilla chile.


Just hang signs off them saying Verbena, Phlox, Afghan Poppy. Then wire tie a silk flower or two to each bush.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just hang signs off them saying Verbena, Phlox, Afghan Poppy. Then wire tie a silk flower or two to each bush.


They had a mayor that smoked crack, I think they will figure it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They had a mayor that smoked crack, I think they will figure it out.


As long as she doesn't hang crystals off it she stands a chance. God knows I'd try.


----------



## Millo (Apr 21, 2021)

Good morning everyone!

Happy Earth Day, 
let's grow those trees shall we?


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Happy Earth Day,
> let's grow those trees shall we?


Good morning to you Sir.
Some light rain and chilly temps...possible snow tonight...meh, farmers need it, so no problemo by me.
Have a sip(of coffee), a rip and have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning to you Sir.
> Some light rain and chilly temps...possible snow tonight...meh, farmers need it, so no problemo by me.
> Have a sip(of coffee), a rip and have a great day All.
> Fred


I've been waiting for it to rain for 2 weeks now. Nothing, just cloudy and windy. I'm tired of watering the garden by myself, wanted the rain to do the job for me lol
Plus all my veggies and flowers would benefit from some rain water... Oh well


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 22, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Happy Earth Day,
> let's grow those trees shall we?


Today’s earth day


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Today’s earth day


Sir yes Sir


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm gonna go to the river today and plant a few trees to show my appreciation to this planet, we have wild horses that live all along lithe river, think I'm gonna plant a shit load of veggies that they can forage on later.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

weRideVRods said:


> I'm gonna go to the river today and plant a few trees to show my appreciation to this planet, we have wild horses that live all along lithe river, think I'm gonna plant a shit load of veggies that they can forage on later.


Very nice idea.
Fred


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

yea I think so, honestly in what I'll call my past life I caused alot of waves as I passed through so I try to offset that chapter as much as possible


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

weRideVRods said:


> I'm gonna go to the river today and plant a few trees to show my appreciation to this planet, we have wild horses that live all along lithe river, think I'm gonna plant a shit load of veggies that they can forage on later.


Very thoughtful of you


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

thanks, yes it was really messed up years ago some asses thought it would be cool to just go out there and shoot horses, my sis and I went out there and armed the horses, it wasnt as much sport I guess when they could shoot back.... disclaimer we aimed high but my sister did scalp a few tires.


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

weRideVRods said:


> thanks, yes it was really messed up years ago some asses thought it would be cool to just go out there and shoot horses, my sis and I went out there and armed the horses, it wasnt as much sport I guess when they could shoot back.... disclaimer we aimed high but my sister did scalp a few tires.


Some people are just mean beyond measure smh


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Morning.







Can't plant a tree today.....it snowed.


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

yea I dont really understand that way of thinking, I'm not a hippy but it seems to reason that if wer all made up of atoms then we might just be in this thing together.


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll plant one for you!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

weRideVRods said:


> yea I dont really understand that way of thinking, I'm not a hippy but it seems to reason that if wer all made up of atoms then we might just be in this thing together.


Aknowledging that other sentient beings exist ( i.e. animals ) that, like us, most likely preffer not to suffer and to stay alive, is not even hippy. Is just basic common sense. Too bad so many people lack it. Shooting a horse is like stomping on a cat. Cruel and unreasonable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just hang signs off them saying Verbena, Phlox, Afghan Poppy. Then wire tie a silk flower or two to each bush.


They said no to growing fruits or vegetables on our patio. Only flowers that are in non-permanent pots

That astrazeneca kicked the shit out of me. I didn't sleep much last night between the chills and headache, this morning everything aches like I have the flu.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That astrazeneca kicked the shit out of me. I didn't sleep much last night between the chills and headache
> 
> 
> They said no to growing fruits or vegetables on our patio. Only flowers that are in non-permanent pots
> ...


Excellent, you are having a robust immune response. You expect something like that in a healthy immune system, good job. Tylenol or Aspirin will help with the general malaise.


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They said no to growing fruits or vegetables on our patio. Only flowers that are in non-permanent pots
> 
> That astrazeneca kicked the shit out of me. I didn't sleep much last night between the chills and headache, this morning everything aches like I have the flu.


Hang in there, it will get better soon


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Millo said:


> Aknowledging that other sentient beings exist ( i.e. animals ) that, like us, most likely preffer not to suffer and to stay alive, is not even hippy. Is just basic common sense. Too bad so many people lack it. Shooting a horse is like stomping on a cat. Cruel and unreasonable.


Yessir!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Excellent, you are having a robust immune response. You expect something like that in a healthy immune system, good job. Tylenol or Aspirin will help with the general malaise.


My partner isn't having any of these side effects, only a sore arm. She thinks I'm being melodramatic lol. Do you think that means it's going to be less effective for her than it will be for me? 



Millo said:


> Hang in there, it will get better soon


Totally worth feeling crappy for a day. I didn't expect to get my shot this year.


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They said no to growing fruits or vegetables on our patio. Only flowers that are in non-permanent pots
> 
> That astrazeneca kicked the shit out of me. I didn't sleep much last night between the chills and headache, this morning everything aches like I have the flu.


hang in there, I hope your back to your normal self in no time. kinda lucky I guess though because my whole house was set to get the j&j and then they pulled it so wer just gonna do the 2 step either way I'm a wuss and anything less then 100% makes me drag my butt , best wishes ,Az


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner isn't having any of these side effects, only a sore arm. She thinks I'm being melodramatic lol. Do you think that means it's going to be less effective for her than it will be for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth feeling crappy for a day. I didn't expect to get my shot this year.


Maybe her immune system has seen more coronaviruses? Could be several other things but your reaction hopefully reassures as much as annoys


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2021)

Morning everyone......oh and happy earth day.......go plant something......seriously....

welp woke up to a nice brisk 58F this morning and over cast skies.....they say the high is not gonna hit 70F.....we also got a chance for a little rain.....yeah right.....but the chance is there......weekend temps shorts and tshirt weather.....upper 80's almost 90F....

Coffee is up and it's hot......

The experiement is looking pretty good.......watched it last night as it went to bed.....she just kinda folded her leaves down like a shield.....this morning bright and bushing.....new growth looks like it coming in....slowly.....but it's coming......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They said no to growing fruits or vegetables on our patio. Only flowers that are in non-permanent pots
> 
> That astrazeneca kicked the shit out of me. I didn't sleep much last night between the chills and headache, this morning everything aches like I have the flu.


wow, got the shot....congrats.......we are still trying to get in down here...........

you'll get through it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Maybe her immune system has seen more coronaviruses? Could be several other things but your reaction hopefully reassures as much as annoys


She grew up on a farm close to animals, who knows what she was exposed to I'm pretty much back to normal after a nap and having something to eat. 



BudmanTX said:


> wow, got the shot....congrats.......we are still trying to get in down here...........
> 
> you'll get through it....


I read the other day that Biden said anyone over sixteen who wants one can now get one. it's still 55 and over unless you live in a hotspot here.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She grew up on a farm close to animals, who knows what she was exposed to I'm pretty much back to normal after a nap and having something to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I read the other day that Biden said anyone over sixteen who wants one can now get one. it's still 55 and over unless you live in a hotspot here.


One type of common cold is a coronavirus and there would be some cross immunity for the spike protein. So if you work in an environment where you see a lot of different people you might not react as strongly. There can be several other reasons and she might react to the second one. The good news is you guys are 1/2 way done and soon you can see your family and friends.


----------



## Millo (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner isn't having any of these side effects, only a sore arm. She thinks I'm being melodramatic lol. Do you think that means it's going to be less effective for her than it will be for me?


Everyone reacts in their own way. It can be true that the worse the reaction, the more antibodies you have, however this does not mean that someone who has not had a bad reaction has insufficient antibodies. 

I'm not a doctor by any means, I'm talking from the experiences of other people I know who got vaccinated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> One type of common cold is a coronavirus and there would be some cross immunity for the spike protein. So if you work in an environment where you see a lot of different people you might not react as strongly. There can be several other reasons and she might react to the second one. The good news is you guys are 1/2 way done and soon you can see your family and friends.


Before covid and all the shutdowns she interacted with a lot more people that I ever did. We're eligible for the second shot on August 21st. The pharmacist said things keep changing everyday so it could be sooner if supply improves. Biden said he's sending us your excess astrazeneca so fingers crossed. Maybe we'll be able to have a small halloween party this year with other friends who've been vaccinated. Christmas at my parents is definitely happening this year. I'm so stoked!



Millo said:


> Everyone reacts in their own way. It can be true that the worse the reaction, the more antibodies you have, however this does not mean that someone who has not had a bad reaction has insufficient antibodies.
> 
> I'm not a doctor by any means, I'm talking from the experiences of other people I know who got vaccinated.


Interesting to see the difference between everyone. I've gotten the flu shot every year and never experienced any of the typical side effects other than maybe a sore arm for a day or two. I think I got them all with the covid vaccine lol. 

I've read a few articles saying that women experience more side effects. Could be anecdotal who knows. 









Do more women experience COVID vaccine side effects compared to men?


According to a CDC study, 79% of adverse reaction reports came from women.




www.cbs8.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Before covid and all the shutdowns she interacted with a lot more people that I ever did. *We're eligible for the second shot on August 21st*. The pharmacist said things keep changing everyday so it could be sooner if supply improves. Biden said he's sending us your excess astrazeneca so fingers crossed. Maybe we'll be able to have a small halloween party this year with other friends who've been vaccinated. Christmas at my parents is definitely happening this year. I'm so stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That long between does? Moderna was 4 weeks and Pfitzer 3 weeks apart


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That long between does? Moderna was 4 weeks and Pfitzer 3 weeks apart


This is a good article that discusses that:




__





NEJM Journal Watch: Summaries of and commentary on original medical and scientific articles from key medical journals


NEJM Journal Watch reviews over 250 scientific and medical journals to present important clinical research findings and insightful commentary




www.jwatch.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That long between does? Moderna was 4 weeks and Pfitzer 3 weeks apart


We just don't have enough to give everyone the vaccine on the recommended interval. My parents both got the moderna vaccine and they're scheduled for their second dose in July. I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Pool's open...any takers?! 
Frig...

Lol.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Pool's open...any takers?!
> Frig...
> View attachment 4885288
> Lol.
> Fred


Fuck yeah I'll do it!


----------



## weRideVRods (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Pool's open...any takers?!
> Frig...
> View attachment 4885288
> Lol.
> Fred


as I look at your pic I step out to this....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

weRideVRods said:


> as I look at your pic I step out to this....


Yessir yesterday here was a brilliant Spring day...annnnnd today is a typical early Spring day lol.
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Pool's open...any takers?!
> Frig...
> View attachment 4885288
> Lol.
> Fred


You should convert it to a hot Jacuzzi during cold times


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

Millo said:


> You should convert it to a hot Jacuzzi during cold times


Already have a Spa!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

Millo said:


> You should convert it to a hot Jacuzzi during cold times


And Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> And Good morning Sir!
> Fred


Good Morning as always Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

morning peoples, happy Friday.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning peoples, happy Friday.


Morning I'll let you know how good it is after my commute to Los Angeles. How's the weather up your way?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

Morning.


It's gone..... maybe a little Sunday night. But 70°s next week. That's probably going to be the flip of the seasons and warm here on out. 






See you in 6 months


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Morning I'll let you know how good it is after my commute to Los Angeles. How's the weather up your way?


Sunny and cool this morning, we're supposed to hit 61° later this afternoon. Are you getting in and out before traffic gets bad?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 23, 2021)

I have seedlings out growing the starter pots screaming to be placed in the ground.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunny and cool this morning, we're supposed to hit 61° later this afternoon. Are you getting in and out before traffic gets bad?


 It's not 3:30 am, traffic is always bad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4885667
> 
> I have seedlings out growing the starter pots screaming to be placed in the ground.


6.9 inches of snow? Brutal!



DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4885662
> 
> It's gone..... maybe a little Sunday night. But 70°s next week. That's probably going to be the flip of the seasons and warm here on out.
> ...


Did you get to complete you igloo this year? I don't think I saw anymore pics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's not 3:30 am, traffic is always bad.


What is transit like there? It's really good here in the core between the subway, buses and streetcars. I used to use transit more than I drove before covid. I kinda miss people watching on the subway.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 23, 2021)

Big Oil is keeping us in the dark ages. Compared to the rest of the world it is not available.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Big Oil is keeping us in the dark ages. Compared to the rest of the world it is not available.


bummer. It's not that great here either once you leave the core area


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6.9 inches of snow? Brutal!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get to complete you igloo this year? I don't think I saw anymore pics.


Nothing after we had that rain....that locked up most of the snow. And I think next season I'll get someone closer to my age to work with........crying, changing diapers and bloody noses get distracting.....reminds me too much of work...


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning peoples, happy Friday.


Good morning to you Ms...Happy TFIFF.
Fref6


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She grew up on a farm close to animals, who knows what she was exposed to I'm pretty much back to normal after a nap and having something to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I read the other day that Biden said anyone over sixteen who wants one can now get one. it's still 55 and over unless you live in a hotspot here.


It's sad and amazing how many people here are refusing to get vaccinated...Like a huge percentage. Then there's a bunch on the fence, thinking about it, waiting to see if everyone else survives the vaccines. 

I'm still chuckling about your comment about your gf  

Glad you're feeling better!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

TGIF folks.....ugh it's been a week....think i had 4 monday's in a row......

well woke up to a nice over case, foggy, light misty rain this morning......temp 70F think the high is only gonna get to 80F with the same stuff......weekend yes you guessed it.....shorts and tshirt weather....woohoo.....

Coffee is up.......cream and sugar on the right.......welp you know what on the left.

Now to hit these taco........country style egg and sausage today..........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's sad and amazing how many people here are refusing to get vaccinated...Like a huge percentage. Then there's a bunch on the fence, thinking about it, waiting to see if everyone else survives the vaccines.
> 
> I'm still chuckling about your comment about your gf
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!!


Politicizing covid has killed too many people  I was reading that 50% of Canadians are will to accept the first vaccine they're offered (that's me) and another 30% plan on getting the vaccine of their preference. Personally I hope that a vaccine passport is instituted globally...



DarkWeb said:


> Nothing after we had that rain....that locked up most of the snow. And I think next season I'll get someone closer to my age to work with........crying, changing diapers and bloody noses get distracting.....reminds me too much of work...


Bummer you were so stoked to get that built.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunny and cool this morning, we're supposed to hit 61° later this afternoon. Are you getting in and out before traffic gets bad?





Laughing Grass said:


> What is transit like there? It's really good here in the core between the subway, buses and streetcars. I used to use transit more than I drove before covid. I kinda miss people watching on the subway.


@Grandpapy answered accurately. Our public transit system was built not to compete with the car after they tore down a working system to cater to Goodyear and big oil. My mom used to commute to her job at McDonnell Douglas during WWII quite efficiently. She was pissed over the loss of the line and everytime we had to go pick up a relative from LAX we heard about it and that was when the 405 was new and pristine instead of the pothole ridden cesspool of today.

Today on Metrolink (if you could take your pet dog) I would have to leave at 5:11 from Lancaster to get to Sun Valley at 6:49, 1 hour and 38 minutes. Then I'd have to take a bus (if you could take your pet dog) and that would add an additional 1 hour and 40 minutes for a grand total of 3 hours 18 minutes versus a 1 hour 14 minute drive. Those are one way times, so double them.

More interesting are the people you meet on our public conveyances, the plethora of disease and violence. This is an interesting article:








LA Metro Says Its System Is Riskier And Harder For Women. We Want To Hear Your Stories


Metro says a recent study is "an important first step towards easing the disproportionate efforts women put in to making the transportation system work for them."




laist.com







Laughing Grass said:


> *Politicizing covid has killed too many people*  I was reading that 50% of Canadians are will to accept the first vaccine they're offered (that's me) and another 30% plan on getting the vaccine of their preference. Personally I hope that a vaccine passport is instituted globally...
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer you were so stoked to get that built.


Better fewer, but better.
-Lenin


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Morning All, snow is gone, sun is shining....going to be a nice one!
Have a great day Everyone.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2021)

Morning.

Nice here too Fred. Hopefully not as windy as the last few days.


----------



## Millo (Apr 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning All, snow is gone, sun is shining....going to be a nice one!
> Have a great day Everyone.
> Fred


Morning Fred
Today is T-Shirt and shorts day. Feels like summer


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4886340
> Nice here too Fred. Hopefully not as windy as the last few days.


Has anyone else noticed the winds seem to be increasing year after year?....or am I just getting older lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning Fred
> Today is T-Shirt and shorts day. Feels like summer


Verrry nice...good morning Sir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning Fred
> Today is T-Shirt and shorts day. Feels like summer


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning Fred
> Today is T-Shirt and shorts day. Feels like summer


I'm going to be damnit lol....even if it's freaking chilly!
Fred


----------



## Wanderer1 (Apr 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Has anyone else noticed the winds seem to be increasing year after year?....or am I just getting older lol.
> Fred


Yes, the wife and I have discussed this. Seems like the last 4 years, in my area, the wind strength and especially patterns have been in flux. TC


----------



## Millo (Apr 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Has anyone else noticed the winds seem to be increasing year after year?....or am I just getting older lol.
> Fred


Nah, 100% true. Climate change and shit. Last year trees tall like buildings were getting stripped from the ground or broken in half. Scary shit, never happened before.

And some people still have the audacity to say it's normal. Grinds my gears


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good morning


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee good morning View attachment 4886372


Good morning Jeff.
How does your garden grow lol?
Did I say that right?
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Pretty damn wild at this point good morning Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pretty damn wild at this point good morning FredView attachment 4886374


Yessir!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pretty damn wild at this point good morning FredView attachment 4886374


Looking great!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Maui Wowie Jack Herer Grand Daddy Purp funky cold Medina


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

So is it a coffee cup or a heating pad my shoulder so is that it's a heating pad


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 24, 2021)

Morning all As I sit here puffing on my J, I just realized that today is a special day for me. It marks my one year anniversary free from opiates I used for over 10 years & believed I could never get off them Thank God for Cannabis, in specific Kushes. I’m 1000% positive that if I never went back to cannabis, I would still be using.

Here’s to another year free from opiates


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Morning all As I sit here puffing on my J, I just realized that today is a special day for me. It marks my one year anniversary free from opiates I used for over 10 years & believed I could never get off them Thank God for Cannabis, in specific Kushes. I’m 1000% positive that if I never went back to cannabis, I would still be using.
> 
> Here’s to another year free from opiates


Good job, keep it up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Morning all As I sit here puffing on my J, I just realized that today is a special day for me. It marks my one year anniversary free from opiates I used for over 10 years & believed I could never get off them Thank God for Cannabis, in specific Kushes. I’m 1000% positive that if I never went back to cannabis, I would still be using.
> 
> Here’s to another year free from opiates


That is awesome congratulations and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Dam it was full two days ago


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 24, 2021)

The best part is all extra money I have now from not having to spend it on drugs everyday I know my old dealer is missing me big time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> The best part is all extra money I have now from not having to spend it on drugs everyday I know my old dealer is missing me big time.


I didn't have the money for it in the first place I'm just happy that all my body functions are working properly again


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4886387So is it a coffee cup or a heating pad my shoulder so is that it's a heating pad


I am always using my dry herb vaporizer as a heating pad on my shoulder too...Works pretty well....A nice chunk of steel heated to 400 degrees.

Sun is up and going to be beautiful here today too...A good day to clean a lawnmower carb...not. 

I'm pumped for next week...supposed to hit 80f  Hitting on the rosin cart I made last night...Quite possibly the best cart I have ever tasted. Black lime Bubba strain with 2 drops of lime terpenes added per gram....Hell to the yes!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Morning all As I sit here puffing on my J, I just realized that today is a special day for me. It marks my one year anniversary free from opiates I used for over 10 years & believed I could never get off them Thank God for Cannabis, in specific Kushes. I’m 1000% positive that if I never went back to cannabis, I would still be using.
> 
> Here’s to another year free from opiates


Great job! I have been narcotic/opioid free for 5 years now thanks to the Herb!
Big pharma was tearing me apart from the inside...fak that.
Fred


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I didn't have the money for it in the first place I'm just happy that all my body functions are working properly again


Right, I’m glad I can shit everyday again instead of painfully once a week or 2. I literally forgot how good bowel movements can be.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

How was the hash @raratt ? For me that's the best night time sleep med.

I slept pretty damned good last night though...Up til 2 am "creating" and doing dabs all evening....Whew, I was OUT  

Time to hit the shower and get outdoors...It's going to be a great day!


----------



## Millo (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Morning all As I sit here puffing on my J, I just realized that today is a special day for me. It marks my one year anniversary free from opiates I used for over 10 years & believed I could never get off them Thank God for Cannabis, in specific Kushes. I’m 1000% positive that if I never went back to cannabis, I would still be using.
> 
> Here’s to another year free from opiates


Great to hear it bro!
Congratulations, this is a very important day indeed!
I'll light one up for you, cheers


----------



## Millo (Apr 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Great job! I have been narcotic/opioid free for 5 years now thanks to the Herb!
> Big pharma was tearing me apart from the inside...fak that.
> Fred


I am so happy for you Fred, well done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Great job! I have been narcotic/opioid free for 5 years now thanks to the Herb!
> Big pharma was tearing me apart from the inside...fak that.
> Fred


Seven-years-of a 120 mgs of oxycodone up to 4 times a day and 350 mgs of Soma 3 times a day shit I was lucky to take a piss let alone a shit lost my teeth ringing in my ears kidneys are screwed liver also got to say thanks to big Pharmacy


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Right, I’m glad I can shit everyday again instead of painfully once a week or 2. I literally forgot how good bowel movements can be.


It sounds like you are not on methadone or suboxone then...Good job!! Don't even get me started on that shit!!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How was the hash @raratt ?


I haven't tried it yet, I'll probably cough out my spleen...lol. It came from the Panama Pupil buds so it should taste good.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> I am so happy for you Fred, well done


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't tried it yet, I'll probably cough out my spleen...lol. It came from the Panama Pupil buds so it should taste good.


Just got these yesterday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4886481lol


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It sounds like you are not on methadone or suboxone then...Good job!! Don't even get me started on that shit!!!


I was basically on Suboxone the whole time I was using. could never put together more than 30 days with Suboxone. I figured it out so I could just skip a dose and use the next day then get back on when needed. Suboxone/methadone are just as evil. Cannabis has been my medicine with way better results than methadone/suboxone. Although I will say Suboxone definitely helped tremendously with the detox, however havent had that in about a year as well


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I was basically on Suboxone the whole time I was using. could never put together more than 30 days with Suboxone. I figured it out so I could just skip a dose and use the next day then get back on when needed. Suboxone/methadone are just as evil. Cannabis has been my medicine with way better results than methadone/suboxone. Although I will say Suboxone definitely helped tremendously with the detox, however havent had that in about a year as well


Yes, Suboxone is a great detox tool but it sucks as a maintenance drug. Buprenorphine aka Suboxone is like 50 times stronger than morphine, with little to no high. You can buy it over the counter in Europe as Temegesic, at a* much *lower dose. They use it like Advil! Nasty shit!!

Yes, guard your sobriety carefully...Opiates have a strange way of calling people back


----------



## The Monarch (Apr 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Great job! I have been narcotic/opioid free for 5 years now thanks to the Herb!
> Big pharma was tearing me apart from the inside...fak that.
> Fred


Well done - Big Pharma had me as well, my shrink had me on Xanax, Klonopin and an antidepressant. I started smoking two years ago, dropped the Klonopin and am down to a quarter mg of Xanax from 1.5mg/day (benzos suck).

No wake and bake today though - I have my MMJ recertification call in a half hour!


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 24, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


I got my oil cartridges and vape pen keeps me high morning,noon and night.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2021)

Smokey_Treats said:


> I got my oil cartridges and vape pen keeps me high morning,noon and night.


High enough that replying to a 14-year-old post seems like a good idea


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> High enough that replying to a 14-year-old post seems like a good idea


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2021)

Some questions are timeless.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 25, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...little bit of frost this morn, just a touch.
Supposed to be decent, then into some Spring weather again for a bit....hopefully rain only lol.
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

Morning.


60° Light rain......going fishing....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4887088
> 
> 60° Light rain......going fishing....


Good morning and good luck!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

I need good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Good morning everyone. Let's start this sunny Sunday with some WW shall we? Cheers


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good morning everyone. Let's start this sunny Sunday with some WW shall we? Cheers
> 
> View attachment 4887112


Pretty pipe and good morning to you as well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good morning everyone. Let's start this sunny Sunday with some WW shall we? Cheers
> 
> View attachment 4887112


I'm in but I've got to rock this


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2021)

charlieo said:


> I was testing if starting the curing process, instead of with oxygen, combinding tiny amounts of hydrogen, carbon dioxide, and methane combine so when it breaks down with the hydrogen sulfide and ammonia it will produce a more potent cannabis product all around (smell taste and burn rate thus making the weed stronger). So far ive been just injecting the gas straight into the jars during burping and it seems to be working. My gorilla glue is funkier and tastier than ever. The only thing ive noticed is that the herb is tending to shrink down in the jars getting more compact and dense. has anyone else tried this or maybe tried any other gasses (like whippits or something)





charlieo said:


> Poop


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2021)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

A new mainliner sock @tyler.durden


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A new mainliner sock @tyler.durden


Oh c'mon, whats a little coprophagia between friends?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh c'mon, whats a little coprophagia between friends?


I’m tired of that shit


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

smoothJoe said:


> peen poop


After Tyler outed “smooth joe” as just another mainy, it looks like this is more of the same miserable noise.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2021)

Loving this new coffee. Pairs well with GMO x Chem 91. Grand Rising people!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 25, 2021)

Another good morning for me, Platinum City Runtz was just cut down


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

Happy Sunday everyone!!

Looking pretty gloomy out there, but at least it's not snowing...and 80f is in the forecast for the coming week!! Flipflops will be worn!!


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2021)

charlieo said:


> Poop


You have mistaken this thread for one that has a different purpose.





__





Posts from the toilet


This is the thread for those who enjoy a little internets while taking a shit. So, anyone sitting on the throne, pinching a loaf, dropping a deuce, taking a grumpy, backing one out...this is your posting destination. [credit: @a senile fungus]



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Need more coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Ok we are good please continue


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Another good morning for me, Platinum City Runtz was just cut downView attachment 4887161View attachment 4887162View attachment 4887163View attachment 4887164View attachment 4887165


I was looking with my head turned, only to then realise I could have just rotated my phone lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> I was looking with my head turned, only to then realise I could have just rotated my phone lol


Yup wake and bake is a success


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty pipe and good morning to you as well


Thank you very much


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A new mainliner sock @tyler.durden


Consider him added to the list.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

There is no fish in that spot.....

LOL I'm kidding. We had fun. No fish but scary fun with rookie pole handlers.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2021)

Yumm....good space tomato. Nice after lunch snack...hope everyone is have a good Sunday. Gotta go mix some soil and transplant couple house plants today...

Dinner tonight..Dunno yet...but I did find a treasure at the meat market yesterday....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2021)

Bacon wrapped shrimp with jalapeno, picked up 2 for me and the wife tonight


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

The hike in and back is the best part though 



Not the best pics but I don't want to get to close. Beautiful birds, we have some loons in this area also and we'll usually see them when we go out on the kayaks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

On and off very light rain but it would be a good paddle. Don't fall in though.....water temps will still kill you.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2021)

a paddle at twin lakes last week up in mammoth 
Still more ice than water


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2021)

and Taco Tuesday bbq

from the top


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm in but I've got to rock this View attachment 4887127


What's the name of the atty? Oil or herb?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> What's the name of the atty? Oil or herb?


You are asking a lot I've had it for 10 years I call it my blowing pin ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are asking a lot I've had it for 10 years I call it my blowing pin ha ha haView attachment 4887614


And it works on about any concentrates


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are asking a lot I've had it for 10 years I call it my blowing pin ha ha haView attachment 4887614


Haha I was asking because I have a mod laying around since I was vaping, and looks like that atomizer would fit on it. I don't have concentrates tho, was hoping it takes grind herb too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Haha I was asking because I have a mod laying around since I was vaping, and looks like that atomizer would fit on it. I don't have concentrates tho, was hoping it takes grind herb too


I guess you could it would be about a hit or two it has two quartz crystals wrapped up in wire and heats up


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I guess you could it would be about a hit or two it has two quartz crystals wrapped up in wire and heats up


Oh I see. Yeah I would definitely need a larger tank capacity for that use.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I guess you could it would be about a hit or two it has two quartz crystals wrapped up in wire and heats up


Do you have any Keefe you could make some palm hash


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have any Keefe you could make some palm hash


That's an awesome idea, didn't think of it. 
Wouldn't the hash be too thick for it tho?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Nope just use a small peace 


Millo said:


> That's an awesome idea, didn't think of it.
> Wouldn't the hash be too thick for it tho?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope just use a small peace


Will hafta to clean it more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Here what a new one looks like


----------



## Millo (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here what a new one looks like View attachment 4887678


Oh yeah, I remember seeing those coils on some sites. How often do you need to change them?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Oh yeah, I remember seeing those coils on some sites. How often do you need to change them?


The one I'm using now is about 6 mouths old


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Morning All...Spring rain for a couple days.
Fine by me, everything is coming back to life....greening up in a hurry !
Have a great day Everyone.
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning All...Spring rain for a couple days.
> Fine by me, everything is coming back to life....greening up in a hurry !
> Have a great day Everyone.
> Fred


Morning Fred!
Here is also raining.
My garden is thankful.
Have a lovely day!


Here is a fluffy bee on my Wasabi plant:


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2021)

Morning.





Supposed to be sunny today.....we'll see.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning to you, Sir.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Morning all you know what I'm going to say how does your garden grow lol Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning all you know what I'm going to say View attachment 4887885how does your garden grow lol Fred


Good morning Jeff....chugging along...day 2 week 5 today.

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff....chugging along...day 2 week 5 today.
> View attachment 4887889
> Fred


Looking great keep it up and please keep us posted as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends O yeah coffee coffee coffee


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking great keep it up and please keep us posted as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends O yeah coffee coffee coffee


To you as well Sir, and yes getter into ya!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

Morning, happy Monday, hope everyone had a nice weekend. I spent Saturday in the sun with my mom working on her garden, yesterday was cold so we went to see how the mountain bike trails look. They're nice and dry now and it looks like some work has been done on the features. I gotta find some place to park that sort of close to the trailhead so it's not obvious that we're using the riding during the stay at home order.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Monday, hope everyone had a nice weekend. I spent Saturday in the sun with my mom working on her garden, yesterday was cold so we went to see how the mountain bike trails look. They're nice and dry now and it looks like some work has been done on the features. I gotta find some place to park that sort of close to the trailhead so it's not obvious that we're using the riding during the stay at home order.


Always a good day gardening with Mom.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

We are supposed to be 80 today and tomorrow stoked about that but we have thunderstorms 25 miles to the north and about 50 or 60 to the south so I get the pain but it's all good we are going to be in the upper 70 to 80 degrees got to keep saying that today ha ha ha ha ouch ouch worth it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Always a good day gardening with Mom.
> Fred


She had one of those big bags of soil dropped off in their driveway, I think it was a cubic yard. We had to fill the wheelbarrow and drag it around to all the flowerbeds. She didn't tell me that before I left lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are supposed to be 80 today and tomorrow stoked about that but we have thunderstorms 25 miles to the north and about 50 or 60 to the south so I get the pain but it's all good we are going to be in the upper 70 to 80 degrees got to keep saying that today ha ha ha ha ouch ouch worth it


how well do your dogs handle thunder?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here what a new one looks like View attachment 4887678


Looks real similar to the Yocan wax pens


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how well do your dogs handle thunder?


Not well at all he is my Scooby-Doo I look like shaggy when he jumps on him got the goatee and every thing ha ha ha and that is awesome that you help your mom's like that


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how well do your dogs handle thunder?


My last German Shepherd use to hide in the bath tub during thunder storms.

70's tomorrow and 80f on Wednesday, with T-storms!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Millo said:


> Oh yeah, I remember seeing those coils on some sites. How often do you need to change them?


Skillets are really handy for concentrates. I like the ceramic donut ceramic coils like this one:








Yocan Evolve Ceramic Donut Coils


Yocan Evolve Replacement Ceramic Donut Coils are the perfect wax coil atomizer for people who want flavorful draws that are packed with potent hits and flavorful vapors. The Yocan Evolve Ceramic Donut Coils are made with 100% pure ceramic.




www.yocanvaporizer.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Monday, hope everyone had a nice weekend. I spent Saturday in the sun with my mom working on her garden, yesterday was cold so we went to see how the mountain bike trails look. They're nice and dry now and it looks like some work has been done on the features. I gotta find some place to park that sort of close to the trailhead so it's not obvious that we're using the riding during the stay at home order.


Aren't vaccines wonderful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

I've had a lots of dogs in my time but he's a one of a kind


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Millo said:


> Morning Fred!
> Here is also raining.
> My garden is thankful.
> Have a lovely day!
> ...


That's a male better chop it!  

Cool, on growing your own Wasabi. Have you harvested and used any?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not well at all he is my Scooby-Doo I look like shaggy when he jumps on him got the goatee and every thing ha ha ha and that is awesome that you help your mom's like that





manfredo said:


> My last German Shepherd use to hide in the bath tub during thunder storms.
> 
> 70's tomorrow and 80f on Wednesday, with T-storms!


Mines the same thunder, fireworks or any loud noises sets him off. I can tell if a thunderstorm is coming because he'll start drooling before we can hear anything.



curious2garden said:


> Aren't vaccines wonderful


 Absolutely! I did keep a good distance from them and only went into the house to use the washroom, it's only been five days since I got my shot.


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's a male better chop it!
> 
> Cool, on growing your own Wasabi. Have you harvested and used any?


Lol!

I haven't yet! This is my first time.
You have to wait 2 years to harvest a Wasabi plant once you plant the seed.

In my case that will be at the end of this year.
I'm very curious not only about how the root will look, but also the taste.

Must be powerful af cus that which they give you at the restaurants is usually powder and they mix it with horseradish because wasabi doesn't keep its spicyness in time once grated.

You have little time to consume it while it's still fresh if you want to feel all its tones.

EDIT: It's going all over the place. That's a 15 gal fabric pot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

Mornin all...hope everyone had a good weekend

welp it's 68F this morning with a SSE wind bring in the humidity off the gulf.....yeah it's gonna be a humid one today....high 89F......

Welp Coffee is up and ready to rock......need a refresher they ya go.....

Those were good last night.......think they were the first gone after i pulled them off.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

I think I can ok I hope I can


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Mornin all...hope everyone had a good weekend
> 
> welp it's 68F this morning with a SSE wind bring in the humidity off the gulf.....yeah it's gonna be a humid one today....high 89F......
> 
> ...


No Tacos this morning? I have some of my mom's leftover lamb moussaka. I'm debating whether it's gonna be for lunch or dinner.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Getting chores done...






Had to press some 3BK...got a tent cleaned, sanitized and my outdoor/ couple indoor seeds going.
Hope today is going well Everyone.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Tacos this morning? I have some of my mom's leftover lamb moussaka. I'm debating whether it's gonna be for lunch or dinner.


naw not today......still have plenty of leftovers from yesterday cook.....more the sausage, baked beans, brussel sprouts with cheese, and some mack salad for lunch today


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

and just fyi tonight....if you get a chance full super moon tonight, get out and take a look......mine comes up about 10:30 my time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw not today......still have plenty of leftovers from yesterday cook.....more the sausage, baked beans, brussel sprouts with cheese, and some mack salad for lunch today


Room for one more? 



BudmanTX said:


> and just fyi tonight....if you get a chance full super moon tonight, get out and take a look......mine comes up about 10:30 my time


Boo!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Room for one more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep sure do.....

yeah we are in the boat with the weather....i might get a glimps or with the air flow coming in...i might not......


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and just fyi tonight....if you get a chance full super moon tonight, get out and take a look......mine comes up about 10:30 my time


Thanks for the heads-up! Mine is @ 5:30 AM. I'm up for work so it's perfect


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

Boo!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Millo said:


> Boo!
> 
> View attachment 4887998


Same here...doubtful it will be visible with the cloud cover.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep sure do.....
> 
> yeah we are in the boat with the weather....i might get a glimps or with the air flow coming in...i might not......


It always seems to be too cloudy here during astronomical events and when it's not you can't see it because of the light pollution. Out on the water would be cool. Lockdown has the marina closed, my dad can't even get on his boat. 



Millo said:


> Boo!
> 
> View attachment 4887998


I feel your boo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2021)

Man unless it's perfect you guys can't take it.....remember "April showers bring May flowers"

You just need the right gear!


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man unless it's perfect you guys can't take it....


That's what I always tell my cannabis plants


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

Millo said:


> That's what I always tell my cannabis plants


let hope they don't talk back to you........then we really need to look at what your smoking......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Food well kinda


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> let hope they don't talk back to you........then we really need to look at what your smoking......


No, they just look back at me annoyed.
They don't speak, silly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Millo said:


> No, they just look back at me annoyed.
> They don't speak, silly


They speak sign language


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They speak sign language



and if they do this to u.........you have definitely done something wrong


----------



## Millo (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They speak sign language


Yes, it's fascinating isn't it?

Actual photo of my plant, no kidding


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

Mine hang their heads and look at their roots when thirsty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine hang their heads and look at their roots when thirsty.


yours too.....

and i thought i was the only one......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Mine started to though gang signs had to cut the head off that one and to make a point I snappedthe other one necks ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2021)

Shit, I lost my everyday knife on that hike yesterday


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit, I lost my everyday knife on that hike yesterday


https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/22/cnn-underscored/apple-airtags-review/index.html


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit, I lost my everyday knife on that hike yesterday


That is the worst hate when that happens


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man unless it's perfect you guys can't take it.....remember "April showers bring May flowers"
> 
> You just need the right gear!


You call this perfect? *gestures at everything*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

this was me over the weekend.....repotted the palm cause it got to big for it's orginal pot.......also had to repot the snake plant that we had indoors, it was it a larger pot with 2 in the same pot, so i repoted an split them up to make two.....and of course you know the space tomato plant....she's looking pretty good and starting to fill in....

plus not including 80gal's a soil which is now cooking in some ice chest i use over by the tree stump......that made me understand i'm not 25 anymore......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2021)

Found it! After the hike I cut up that big apple branch that got wedged up the other day. Chainsawed 3 long sections and took the top brush off and threw it in the brush pile. So smoked today and remembered that (lol go figure) took a walk and the sun hit the blade just right. It was in there but I got it out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Found it! After the hike I cut up that big apple branch that got wedged up the other day. Chainsawed 3 long sections and took the top brush off and threw it in the brush pile. So smoked today and remembered that (lol go figure) took a walk and the sun hit the blade just right. It was in there but I got it out


It was ment to be


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/22/cnn-underscored/apple-airtags-review/index.html


Yeah I'm going to get some.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Found it! After the hike I cut up that big apple branch that got wedged up the other day. Chainsawed 3 long sections and took the top brush off and threw it in the brush pile. So smoked today and remembered that (lol go figure) took a walk and the sun hit the blade just right. It was in there but I got it out


I'd rather be lucky than good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd rather be lucky than good!


Damn right! Stoned helped too


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn right! Stoned helped too


Doesn't it always


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...it be a wet and chilly start to the day!
Coffee AND nail are hot...
Let's do this.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

Morning.






Low 60°s and sun is on it's way today.


----------



## Millo (Apr 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone...it be a wet and chilly start to the day!
> Coffee AND nail are hot...
> Let's do this.
> Fred


Good Morning Fred
Good Morning everyone

Didn't manage to see the moon today, but I've read that it won't go away till tonight so I might check it out.... If my high ass is not too high and forgets, that is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Morning Fred and the rest of you may you have a great day and a better night as always


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning Fred and the rest of you may you have a great day and a better night as always View attachment 4888661


Good morning Jeff...hope today is not so bad for ya.
Fred


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2021)

Watching the moon set and having a toke. Grand rising RIU fam!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Rained over night and cool here too, but they are saying 70f and sunny this afternoon, and 80f tomorrow but cloudy.

Hoping to mix up a batch of soil, do some mechanical repairs, and maybe cut some lawn...I might even plant a few tomatoes. It's about a month early but I have spares. We'll see how long my back holds out! I'm usually lucky to get half of my daily "to do" list done!! I've turned into a slo-poke!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2021)

My days runneth together. I have no idea what Friday is anymore. So I get so high...






Mamashark doesn't hate me yet. Still shorthanded at work so I'm doing 3 peoples jobs, the best I can + whatever else I got going on. Kitchen cabinets are coming along




Gotta get some work done. Dentist appointment at 8. Doing a scan to see if I'm healing up. 
Lub u all

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My days runneth together. I have no idea what Friday is anymore. So I get so high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you using for the countertops marble formica or what?


----------



## Millo (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've turned into a slo-poke!!


You're not alone!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

I think I'm missing something


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you using for the countertops marble formica or what?


Granite. Like a light grey. The guy is on his way right now to measure for the countertops. This the true test I guess. It's level but I worry about the transition from the sink over the dishwasher to the cabinets. It's off by a 1/4". Maybe more? I don't know. 

The floors are next. Has to match the countertop

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 27, 2021)

Does anyone have info on when my back is going to wake up? I am 3 cups of coffee and a workout in... morning chill people!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Let's see now first you make the rings and then you weave the Ringsand then you close the ring and then the it is done


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does anyone have info on when my back is going to wake up? I am 3 cups of coffee and a workout in... morning chill people!


Good morning...a good rip on some rosin, you'll be right as rain in August.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Granite. Like a light grey. The guy is on his way right now to measure for the countertops. This the true test I guess. It's level but I worry about the transition from the sink over the dishwasher to the cabinets. It's off by a 1/4". Maybe more? I don't know.
> 
> The floors are next. Has to match the countertop
> 
> SH420


My son just put in black granite and his kitchen looks awesome I like the granite look


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's see now first you make the rings and then you weave the RingsView attachment 4888724View attachment 4888726and then you close the ring View attachment 4888731and then the it is done View attachment 4888732


Cool.
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does anyone have info on when my back is going to wake up? I am 3 cups of coffee and a workout in... morning chill people!


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Cool.
> Fred


Yup thanks hoping to entice @DarkWeb to do some TIG welding for me what do you think nothing tedious about that here ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful what you wish for


True enough....
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

A little bit of work last night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A little bit of work last night View attachment 4888744


It's going to be a mud flap for a 1340 flx Super Glide


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's going to be a mud flap for a 1340 flx Super Glide


I was wondering if chainmail...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

The first piece is Japanese chainmail the mud flap is 4 in 1 chainmail


FastFreddi said:


> I was wondering if chainmail...
> Fred


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful what you wish for


True... let's all agree that getting old is "fun" :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My days runneth together. I have no idea what Friday is anymore. So I get so high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I  my weiner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Need more coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

I think I've got this coco thing figured out. I've been having a real struggle with seedlings in coco and a couple unfortunate events. 

My plants were looking bad... like really bad thinking about throwing them in the garbage kinda bad. I think I waited too long to start giving them nutrients. Then I closed the door to my cabinet a little too forcefully and the change in air pressure knocked them all over the floor. I didn't check them for a couple days and when I finally checked I was pretty sure they were dead lol. I thought someone was screwing with me... until I figured out how they fell over. 

This is what they looked like on the 15th, two days after I found them laying on the floor and repotted them. 



And now they're starting to grow again. Strong little buggers! I plan on putting in the irrigation system this weekend.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 27, 2021)

I always struggle with calmag doses in the first 2 weeks, then no issues. looks good!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Ok dose anyone sneez after hit there the shit hurts


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My days runneth together. I have no idea what Friday is anymore. So I get so high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of nice big drawers...Very smart. You can never have too many!! It is looking good and I know what a PITA it is trying to do work while living there. Takes twice as long and patients!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok dose anyone sneez after hit there the shit hurts View attachment 4888757


It could be the additives in your cart...They add all kinds of crap, from flavorings to vegy oil, PG, VG, etc, to thin it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It could be the additives in your cart...They add all kinds of crap, from flavorings to vegy oil, PG, VG, etc, to thin it.


Ok so do all of them have one ingredient besides THC that is common through all of them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Wait don't tell me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always struggle with calmag doses in the first 2 weeks, then no issues. looks good!


I haven't used a drop of calmag so far. For this grow I've ditched the RO water and I'm going straight up tap water. I'm back to using silica again on @manfredo 's advise. I stopped when scrogging 'cause it made them snap when I tried bending them.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't used a drop of calmag so far. For this grow I've ditched the RO water and I'm going straight up tap water. I'm back to using silica again on @manfredo 's advise. I stopped when scrogging 'cause it made them snape when I tried bending them.


@Aeroknow told me how to use a sharpie when supercropping to help crush the branches better to keep them from breaking. I just use it on the back side of the branch and crush the branch against it with my finger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow told me how to use a sharpie when supercropping to help crush the branches better to keep them from breaking. I just use it on the back side of the branch and crush the branch against it with my finger.


does it take long for them to recover from the stress? I've only done bending under the screen, never supercropping.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does it take long for them to recover from the stress? I've only done bending under the screen, never supercropping.


Not really, I've had them turn back towards the light in a little over a week. Depends on the strain. I super cropped the Sativa's I'm flowering now because they stretch a lot. I don't have much height restriction though.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does it take long for them to recover from the stress? I've only done bending under the screen, never supercropping.


No, once the plant is a decent size, they don't skip a beat when supercropped. I relentlessly supercropped a sativa I let veg too long during my last grow, I was crushing branches daily for most of flower-some of them have 5-10 "knuckles" where I crushed/bent the branch in different places.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> No, once the plant is a decent size, they don't skip a beat when supercropped. I relentlessly supercropped a sativa I let veg too long during my last grow, I was crushing branches daily for most of flower-some of them have 5-10 "knuckles" where I crushed/bent the branch in different places.


I try to stop doing it after a couple weeks after the buds show up, only do it as a last resort. My ceiling is 8' though, so they can go up to 6+ feet without worry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I  my weiner.


i dunno know how to take this.........

could be dog or something else...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

i've been running since 5am this morning.......first client of mine had his cattle get out...bout 10 head.....to we gear up and get them back and fix the fence....i get home bout quarter to 7 figuring i can hop in the shower and get ready to go to work......Nope....wife informs me she need someone to take her to the hospital cause she was schedualed for throat scope cause of her acid reflux....finally got that done and her taken care of...and now finally i get to work.....ugh what a morning......is it 5 somewhere feel like in need a space tomato and a few 25ozers to get me through the rest of the day......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

2 or 3 days ago this is what they look like today watering day sorry about the lights they were touching the lights


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've got this coco thing figured out. I've been having a real struggle with seedlings in coco and a couple unfortunate events.
> 
> My plants were looking bad... like really bad thinking about throwing them in the garbage kinda bad. I think I waited too long to start giving them nutrients. Then I closed the door to my cabinet a little too forcefully and the change in air pressure knocked them all over the floor. I didn't check them for a couple days and when I finally checked I was pretty sure they were dead lol. I thought someone was screwing with me... until I figured out how they fell over.
> 
> ...


nice stuff......guessing you like the coco a lot better??? They look healthy...


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does it take long for them to recover from the stress? I've only done bending under the screen, never supercropping.


This is about 2.5 weeks after. Excuse the HPS light color.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> No, once the plant is a decent size, they don't skip a beat when supercropped. I relentlessly supercropped a sativa I let veg too long during my last grow, I was crushing branches daily for most of flower-some of them have 5-10 "knuckles" where I crushed/bent the branch in different places.





raratt said:


> I try to stop doing it after a couple weeks after the buds show up, only do it as a last resort. My ceiling is 8' though, so they can go up to 6+ feet without worry.


Cool, I may try this on a couple shoots this grow to keep things level. I don't plan on using a screen or doing much training this grow, I just want to learn the new medium before I upscale. 



BudmanTX said:


> i dunno know how to take this.........
> 
> could be dog or something else...js


On his refrigerator. 



A couple cute little @shrxhky420 too


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool, I may try this on a couple shoots this grow to keep things level. I don't plan on using a screen or doing much training this grow, I just want to learn the new medium before I upscale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for clearing that up for me...........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice stuff......guessing you like the coco a lot better??? They look healthy...


I'm not sure yet. It does seem a bit slower than DWC, I'd have 12" plants by now in my buckets, but that's probably just my inexperience


raratt said:


> This is about 2.5 weeks after. Excuse the HPS light color.
> View attachment 4888799View attachment 4888800


. And this doesn't cause hermis or any other stress problems?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is about 2.5 weeks after. Excuse the HPS light color.
> View attachment 4888799View attachment 4888800


gotta watch those sativas mate.....when they hit the stretch gotta be on your toes as it were.....i had one that i didn't top or suppercrop or anything....and that SOB became a monster........at the end with pot included....9 1/2 feet tall...


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure yet. It does seem a bit slower than DWC, I'd have 12" plants by now in my buckets, but that's probably just my inexperience
> 
> 
> . And this doesn't cause hermis or any other stress problems?


Nope. Just makes more buds and gets more light to the other branches. It stops apical dominance.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta watch those sativas mate.....when they hit the stretch gotta be on your toes as it were.....i had one that i didn't top or suppercrop or anything....and that SOB became a monster........at the end with pot included....9 1/2 feet tall...


I've grown this before, she stretches in a hurry for a bit then stops.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool, I may try this on a couple shoots this grow to keep things level. I don't plan on using a screen or doing much training this grow, I just want to learn the new medium before I upscale.


I like scrogs, but I only use them when I run clones of the same strain. Here was my current grow that I just harvested yesterday, this pic was from a week or two back I think? 4 different strains, the front left is the Hawaiian Snow-it was constantly trying to take over the tent, you can see it wrapping it's branches around the sides-that entire canopy is just super cropped branches lying flat, like 2 ft long each. I would just adjust them everyday to make sure the most buds were exposed to the most light, but I really didn't need to tie them down. Multi strain grows are fun without a scrog-you have more options to get an even canopy, though the canopy isn't as nice as a scrog.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

I've never done a scrog, I just top until I get the shape I want before flipping, then supercrop early in flower during stretch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've grown this before, she stretches in a hurry for a bit then stops.


ah ok...no worries then


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Who wants to stir? Not me, LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Who wants to stir? Not me, LOLView attachment 4888823


eh..no....did mine last weekend my friend....and boy did that teach me i'm not 25 anymore...


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does it take long for them to recover from the stress? I've only done bending under the screen, never supercropping.


I have not topped a plant since I learned to super crop...So much faster, easier, and just better all around IMO. Less stress on the plant too I think.

" And this doesn't cause hermis or any other stress problems?"

Not at all.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eh..no....did mine last weekend my friend....and boy did that teach me i'm not 25 anymore...


I hear you...First stirring done...Came in for dabs break! 

Oh I took that old mower apart this am...The key was twisted and the flywheel was off just a hair. I thought yep, this is the problem. I popped the flywheel off, straightened it, reassembled, and nada...nothing...still won't fire. and it is getting good spark and gas, so IDK. AND I don't care either, lol!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hear you...First stirring done...Came in for dabs break!
> 
> Oh I took that old mower apart this am...The key was twisted and the flywheel was off just a hair. I thought yep, this is the problem. I popped the flywheel off, straightened it, reassembled, and nada...nothing...still won't fire. and it is getting good spark and gas, so IDK. AND I don't care either, lol!


ck the choke......mine did that...wouldn't fire would fire......finally i took the spring off the choke....open it and boom...been running every since....and my mower is 12yrs old...bout it for $50 at a pawn shop....and it was new there....and i didn't ask where they got it either especially on that part of town....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool, I may try this on a couple shoots this grow to keep things level. I don't plan on using a screen or doing much training this grow, I just want to learn the new medium before I upscale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a hat too... 



SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a hat too...
> 
> View attachment 4888861
> 
> SH420


As the Rollitup resident Manhole Liner, I need that hat...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ck the choke......mine did that...wouldn't fire would fire......finally i took the spring off the choke....open it and boom...been running every since....and my mower is 12yrs old...bout it for $50 at a pawn shop....and it was new there....and i didn't ask where they got it either especially on that part of town....


Proof.....

$300 = 2 years
$150 = 5 years
$50 = 12 years!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Who wants to stir? Not me, LOLView attachment 4888823











3-1/2 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer


Amazing deals on this 3-1/2 Cubicft Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Just realized my wife's bday is next month.....wonder if i should get her a sticker that say " i love my wiener".....hmmmm


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Believe me, I thought about the cement mixer. But 120 gallons would take a lot of work shovel in it in there. All done though


----------



## Millo (Apr 27, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good Morning Fred
> Good Morning everyone
> 
> Didn't manage to see the moon today, but I've read that it won't go away till tonight so I might check it out.... If my high ass is not too high and forgets, that is


I forgot.
I fucking knew it! 
Sorry guys, Good Night <3


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Millo said:


> I forgot.
> I fucking knew it!
> Sorry guys, Good Night <3


stoner


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Just realized my wife's bday is next month.....wonder if i should get her a sticker that say " i love my wiener".....hmmmm


don't do that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I like scrogs, but I only use them when I run clones of the same strain. Here was my current grow that I just harvested yesterday, this pic was from a week or two back I think? 4 different strains, the front left is the Hawaiian Snow-it was constantly trying to take over the tent, you can see it wrapping it's branches around the sides-that entire canopy is just super cropped branches lying flat, like 2 ft long each. I would just adjust them everyday to make sure the most buds were exposed to the most light, but I really didn't need to tie them down. Multi strain grows are fun without a scrog-you have more options to get an even canopy, though the canopy isn't as nice as a scrog.View attachment 4888814


 I dunno, I think that is better filled out than my scrog was.



raratt said:


> Nope. Just makes more buds and gets more light to the other branches. It stops apical dominance.


I have to figure out why I keep getting seeds. I've gotten them every grow but the last one was insane! All the top buds were packed with mature seeds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't do that.


LOL I was thinking he might have a new nickname....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't do that.


awe come on.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to figure out why I keep getting seeds. I've gotten them every grow but the last one was insane! All the top buds were packed with mature seeds.


nothing wrong with that, in my estimation.......kinda saves ya money too.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with that, in my estimation.......kinda saves ya money too.....


The smoke is really nice when you don't have a seed popping in your face.  I'm gonna save all the seeds and drop them in community planters around town.



DarkWeb said:


> LOL I was thinking he might have a new nickname....


Single?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The smoke is really nice when you don't have a seed popping in your face.  I'm gonna save all the seeds and drop them in community planters around town.
> 
> 
> 
> Single?


yeah it is nice to filter out the seeds.....but for me when i find them i put them in a jar for later grows in your space......special genetics i leave in they're container or zip lock......the one i'm doing now....is from a plant like that...and look at the growth....

i prolly would be single if i put that sticker on her truck........i can see the looks now.....lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The smoke is really nice when you don't have a seed popping in your face.  I'm gonna save all the seeds and drop them in community planters around town.
> 
> 
> 
> Single?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it is nice to filter out the seeds.....but for me when i find them i put them in a jar for later grows in your space......special genetics i leave in they're container or zip lock......the one i'm doing now....is from a plant like that...and look at the growth....
> 
> i prolly would be single if i put that sticker on her truck........i can see the looks now.....lol


I haven't grown special genetics yet. Only unstable feminized plants that I don't really want to grow again. I haven't heard back from health Canada on my permit yet. As soon as I do I'm changing to regulars and hunting for a good mother plant. They have huge gardens at queens park where the Ontario legislature is. Seems like a good spot to scatter seeds.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've gotten them every grow


I've only had it happen once (knock on wood) but I haven't been growing very long. Hopefully I'm not flowering out the clones from the hermie right now, never did figure out which one was confused sexually.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've only had it happen once (knock on wood) but I haven't been growing very long.


longer than me lol. 

I wonder if it was from all the defoliation I was doing. I was way more aggressive this time than I've ever been.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> longer than me lol.
> 
> I wonder if it was from all the defoliation I was doing. I was way more aggressive this time than I've ever been.
> 
> View attachment 4889000


I do very little defoliation, might be because I'm lazy...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I do very little defoliation, might be because I'm lazy...lol.


You and me both! It was killing my back being bent over for an hour tucking. Now I just want it to be easy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't grown special genetics yet. Only unstable feminized plants that I don't really want to grow again. I haven't heard back from health Canada on my permit yet. As soon as I do I'm changing to regulars and hunting for a good mother plant. They have huge gardens at queens park where the Ontario legislature is. Seems like a good spot to scatter seeds.


i call special genetics....seed with names......such captain crunch, bubblegum, etc like that. I like to treat every seed as a regular as i grow, what i get is what i get......there is a thread on here that actually shows what a hermie plant really looks like.....or one that i had gotten and grew out just for the heck of it to see what it looks like and how i can work with them overall.....js.

keep in mind you might find a good mother plant in those seeds you have aquired.....don't just count them off just yet....i've found some pretty beautiful what could be momma plants in the stash i have....

this is one of them......js:


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> longer than me lol.
> 
> I wonder if it was from all the defoliation I was doing. I was way more aggressive this time than I've ever been.
> 
> View attachment 4889000


yeah that's just a tad aggressive....lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

I am so tempted, not gonna do it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that's just a tad aggressive....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I was wondering if chainmail...
> Fred


That's where my mind went.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


your good, and getting there....your around a bunch of great growers with a lot of info to share.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure yet. * It does seem a bit slower than DWC*, I'd have 12" plants by now in my buckets, but that's probably just my inexperience
> 
> 
> . And this doesn't cause hermis or any other stress problems?


LOL Not if you blew them over and left them for a day or so. They are slower than DWC but not by much. They aren't much slower than NFT either. You gotta get the technique dialed in be kind to yourself and after your second time your third will be close to dialed for technique if not for strain. 

I've never had hermaphrodites from HST or even dropping a light on them. Good luck, I hope you find Coco DTW is easier than DWC, just different.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Just realized my wife's bday is next month.....wonder if i should get her a sticker that say " i love my wiener".....hmmmm


Sharpie it on her forehead while she's asleep. Take video for us. You're welcome


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The smoke is really nice when you don't have a seed popping in your face.  I'm gonna save all the seeds and drop them in community planters around town.
> 
> 
> 
> Single?


Grind your weed and get an album cover and a credit card, no wait you've probably never seen an album cover, use a cookie sheet. Put your ground weed toward the top, tip the cookie sheet about 30 degrees and move the weed with your credit card. The seeds will roll down hill, voila no more blow ups. Welcome to the '60s.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sharpie it on her forehead while she's asleep. Take video for us. You're welcome


don't temp me.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Grind your weed and get an album cover and a credit card, no wait you've probably never seen an album cover, use a cookie sheet. Put your ground weed toward the top, tip the cookie sheet about 30 degrees and move the weed with your credit card. The seeds will roll down hill, voila no more blow ups. Welcome to the '60s.


AND 70's Mexican weed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your good, and getting there....your around a bunch of great growers with a lot of info to share.....


I'm not trying to take anything away from the grow forums, but I think I've learned more tips and tricks from you guys in T&T than from the grow forums.



curious2garden said:


> Sharpie it on her forehead while she's asleep. Take video for us. You're welcome


And the best relationship advice. Can't forget to mention that!



curious2garden said:


> LOL Not if you blew them over and left them for a day or so. They are slower than DWC but not by much. They aren't much slower than NFT either. You gotta get the technique dialed in be kind to yourself and after your second time your third will be close to dialed for technique if not for strain.
> 
> I've never had hermaphrodites from HST or even dropping a light on them. Good luck, I hope you find Coco DTW is easier than DWC, just different.


It took a good week and a bit for them to start growing again after that. I'm installing the blumats this weekend, I think I've watched every video and read ever post about them on here. I have my reservoir on the roof of the cabinet, plumbed and ready to go. I think it will be better for me in the long run. In my buckets I always had problems with nutrient and ph as the buckets got close to empty. This should be a lot more steady for me. I like new challenges and learning things anyway.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hear you...First stirring done...Came in for dabs break!
> 
> Oh I took that old mower apart this am...The key was twisted and the flywheel was off just a hair. I thought yep, this is the problem. I popped the flywheel off, straightened it, reassembled, and nada...nothing...still won't fire. and it is getting good spark and gas, so IDK. AND I don't care either, lol!


You have 2 out of 3 things that you need now do you have compression


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Grind your weed and get an album cover and a credit card, no wait you've probably never seen an album cover, use a cookie sheet. Put your ground weed toward the top, tip the cookie sheet about 30 degrees and move the weed with your credit card. The seeds will roll down hill, voila no more blow ups. Welcome to the '60s.


lol I have seen a record. I was considering using a coffee grinder and turn it into dust, your idea is better.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I have seen a record. I was considering using a coffee grinder and turn it into dust, your idea is better.


You don't want to do that then you end up smoking the seed dust, don't bother asking how I know.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I have seen a record. I was considering using a coffee grinder and turn it into dust, your idea is better.


I don't have a grinder, I use the coffee grinder and just pulse it a couple times.


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it is nice to filter out the seeds.....but for me when i find them i put them in a jar for later grows in your space......special genetics i leave in they're container or zip lock......the one i'm doing now....is from a plant like that...and look at the growth....
> 
> i prolly would be single if i put that sticker on her truck........i can see the looks now.....lol


Buy her a new ride and the sticker would blend in.

















Buy This Oscar Mayer Wienermobile and Make Your Questionable Dreams Come True for Just $7K


♬ If I were an Oscar Mayer wiener, everyone would be in love with me! ♬




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I have seen a record. I was considering using a coffee grinder and turn it into dust, your idea is better.


Haywired kitchen colander we do a better job you can also take out some aggression on grinding that bud in there ha ha ha


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I was wondering if chainmail...
> Fred





curious2garden said:


> That's where my mind went.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I knew that picture would show up at sometime well at least they got my good side


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit I knew that picture would show up at sometime well at least they got my good side


Ho-Lee FAAAAAK...my eyes, they burn..
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am so tempted, not gonna do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Buy her a new ride and the sticker would blend in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah now that's tempting. Honey I bought you a new car...it's the wiener mobile, enjoy....lol...yeah my name would change in a heart beat...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> don't temp me.....


If I ever did this, my name would change and she does have access to a shot gun...js


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You have 2 out of 3 things that you need now do you have compression


Yes, compression seems good. I am stumped!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, compression seems good. I am stumped!


 take a piece of sandpaper go over your magnatesand the coil


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chain male


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Chain male


Your making this hard


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Your making this hard


Or maybe to sleazy


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

I got my little basic 1L distillation set today. Looks like I have a few options on how to set it up. Certainly cheaper than a rotovap, and almost nothing to break except glass...and I have one of those temp controlled water distillers coming, just for shits and giggles, and comparison! Maybe I'll get to play a little tomorrow....or soon.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, well ,well...Nova Scotia just went into a two week lock down order.
Good thing I generally don't care to socialize much...
Have a great day Everyone....
Dammit.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Well, well ,well...Nova Scotia just went into a two week lock down order.
> Good thing I generally don't care to socialize much...
> Have a great day Everyone....
> Dammit.
> Fred


That sucks, sorry Fred.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

Morning.






It's wet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope still seeing the plane propeller thingy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

I think that Odin ears are biggersorry to hear that Fred but hopefully you and your family make it though unaffected good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Beermetheus (Apr 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think that Odin ears are biggerView attachment 4889330sorry to hear that Fred but hopefully you and your family make it though unaffected good morning to you all and once againView attachment 4889331


Good cup, but gooder puppy.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think that Odin ears are biggerView attachment 4889330sorry to hear that Fred but hopefully you and your family make it though unaffected good morning to you all and once againView attachment 4889331


Good morning Jeff.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> nope still seeing the plane propeller thingy


My work here is done....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My work here is done....
> View attachment 4889358


I don't think so


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

Hell is gonna be lit!


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Apr 28, 2021)

i checked this morning, wake and bake still nothing better.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Buy her a new ride and the sticker would blend in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a youngster the wiener mobile drove through my neighborhood throwing wiener whistles to us. I kept my plastic wienie whistle in my jewelry box


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hell is gonna be lit!
> 
> View attachment 4889332


A group of us have confirmed reservations on the 9th level. We still have a few seats left if you're interested.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

Damn, I was just reading about the hot mess in India...goes to show how far we are from being over Covid...and makes me wonder if we ever will conquer it completely, with all the variants and whatnot. This could be a fight that lasts a decade or more! 

Hopefully other countries start helping the poorer countries out more, because it effects us all!




curious2garden said:


> A group of us have confirmed reservations on the 9th level. We still have a few seats left if you're interested.


I wonder how the growing conditions will be? Hot, dry climate, plenty of light...I guess we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A group of us have confirmed reservations on the 9th level. We still have a few seats left if you're interested.


Don't know if my name is on that list but you can drop me off on level 7


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I was just reading about the hot mess in India...goes to show how far we are from being over Covid...and makes me wonder if we ever will conquer it completely, with all the variants and whatnot. This could be a fight that lasts a decade or more!
> 
> Hopefully other countries start helping the poorer countries out more, because it effects us all!
> 
> ...


Don't forget the ice. Satan is 1/2 frozen in it. He'll have to help us because he can't get away


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't know if my name is on that list but you can drop me off on level 7


We can but I'd have a hard time believing brutality can really exist without treachery. C'mon we have the big guy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hell is gonna be lit!
> 
> View attachment 4889332


Dose it madder what size of tattoo


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

It's supposed to hit 80f here today!! But with a thunderstorm later. My back is toast from yesterdays antics, but might try a bike ride, or something lower key. Shorts are definitely being worn today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

So if I have a self portrait dose that mean I'm even worst


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

Bent and topped these ladies 4 days ago and I'm going to have to again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

This Hortibloom light is a beast


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A group of us have confirmed reservations on the 9th level. We still have a few seats left if you're interested.


Are there tacos? I'm not going if there's no tacos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dose it madder what size of tattoo View attachment 4889365


A skull... I wasn't expecting that  My tattoos are all small and hidden


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A skull... I wasn't expecting that  My tattoos are all small and hidden


I don't why ha ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

Did someone say taco's? where?

oh they're in front of me.......woohoo..

country sausage and egg here we go...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

Morning btw

nice humid 73F this morning.....looks like we got thunder boomers coming in the evening.....might get some good rains out these...

Coffee is fresh.....just fy

now i have to put my continplative hat on...and wonder if i should help this person on here.....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

just looked across the way and the cattle are laying down........yeah i see rain coming.....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A group of us have confirmed reservations on the 9th level. We still have a few seats left if you're interested.





Laughing Grass said:


> Are there tacos? I'm not going if there's no tacos.


I mean, I applied to cook in Hells Kitchen, but they just gave me a shitty job at the Devils Diner instead


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

Mary Lou...almost won Hell's Kitchen this year


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are there tacos? I'm not going if there's no tacos.


Yes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I applied to cook in Hells Kitchen, but they just gave me a shitty job at the Devils Diner instead


For real? I think you'd do well. maybe have to tone down the penis thing a bit. 



curious2garden said:


> Yes!


lol you're awesome!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2021)

Why is it I'm out of papers and I think of mysunnyboy hopefully she is doing well smoking a mister smiley for her


----------



## MiselfCare (Apr 28, 2021)

good afternoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

think we have another one


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2021)

The pictures cancel each other out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For real? I think you'd do well. maybe have to tone down the penis thing a bit.


Damn it! I just was going to order one of these for him....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For real? I think you'd do well. maybe have to tone down the penis thing a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you're awesome!


Would you believe me if I told you I won $20,000 by appearing _twice _on a cooking competition show called “Chopped”?

They give all the contestants the same mystery baskets for three courses. Appetizer, entree, and dessert.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Would you believe me if I told you I won $20,000 by appearing _twice _on a cooking competition show called “Chopped”?
> 
> They give all the contestants the same mystery baskets for three courses. Appetizer, entree, and dessert.


Totally believable! Most of the stuff you've posted on here looks restaurant or bakery quality.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Would you believe me if I told you I won $20,000 by appearing _twice _on a cooking competition show called “Chopped”?
> 
> They give all the contestants the same mystery baskets for three courses. Appetizer, entree, and dessert.


That is awesomesauce!!
Fred


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> good afternoon


.........................................................................مساء الخير
masa' alkhayr

RIUへようこそ
Riu e yōkoso

Ni dix ngapi zinaweza kutoshea kinywani mwako?


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

Ne.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ne.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Where is @Roger A. Shrubber ???


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A group of us have confirmed reservations on the 9th level. We still have a few seats left if you're interested.


We have jackets


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> .........................................................................مساء الخير
> masa' alkhayr
> 
> RIUへようこそ
> ...


N’ghã.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4889744


Gotta love a good taco....js


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta love a good taco....js


Great idea, it’s been decided. breakfast tacos it is this morning  But first...


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...sun and cloud today.
Got some life coming for next indoor/outdoor run.

Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Great idea, it’s been decided. breakfast tacos it is this morning  But first...


Morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

Morning

It's wet again. I miss my bed.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4890067
> It's wet again. I miss my bed.


Good morning to you ,Sir!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

Morning all


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning all View attachment 4890075


Is that cup half full or half empty??  

Rainy gloomy day here too...Maybe I can get some indoor projects done. I really want to go back to bed!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

Morning, I thought it was Friday today  stupid Thursday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4890067
> It's wet again. I miss my bed.


change an m into a p and that changes your post entirely.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning all View attachment 4890075


Morning Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is that cup half full or half empty??
> 
> Rainy gloomy day here too...Maybe I can get some indoor projects done. I really want to go back to bed!


It is always full by default wife and the kid will not let it go empty


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is always full by default wife and the kid will not let it go empty


Jeff with out coffee jeffisnotlovenlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

We are getting there


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

Here too Jeff.
Fred


----------



## rockethoe (Apr 29, 2021)

All day wake and bake is needed sometimes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4890117
> Here too Jeff.
> Fred


Do you know what kinda birds those are thought they were blackbirds but the tails look to long


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

rockethoe said:


> All day wake and bake is needed sometimes


Then you are in the right place


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

look who woke up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

Ok maybe not


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you know what kinda birds those are thought they were blackbirds but the tails look to long


I think they are mockingbirds?
We have quite a myriad of bird species around...lots of grackles( pain in the ass with a pool ffs lol), sparrow, red winged blackbirds, numerous songbirds, etc.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok maybe not View attachment 4890125


Odin still sleepy....
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Odin still sleepy....
> Fred


He was up with me all night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> change an m into a p and that changes your post entirely.


Now you're talking!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I think they are mockingbirds?
> We have quite a myriad of bird species around...lots of grackles( pain in the ass with a pool ffs lol), sparrow, red winged blackbirds, numerous songbirds, etc.
> Fred


They kind of look like crows. I have a bunch of crows around here, and some people hate them but I like em! I feed them regularly but they are super cautious even after years of feeding. 

I also have a fox I fed all winter...and I noticed there is not a bunny in sight this spring. I wonder if there is a correlation?  

Raining hard!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They kind of look like crows. I have a bunch of crows around here, and some people hate them but I like em! I feed them regularly but they are super cautious even after years of feeding.
> 
> I also have a fox I fed all winter...and I noticed there is not a bunny in sight this spring. I wonder if there is a correlation?
> 
> Raining hard!!


There is one crow in the pic with the other.
Good morning Sir.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents......hope everyone is ok....

yeah you guessed it......it's raining.....we got a nice scare to the west of us.....large hail, and we had a possibilties of a touch down of a small tornado to the west as well......rain is concentrating to the north and west while us in the south and east are getting light rain......low this morning was 71F the high is gonna be in the low 80's with light rain.....and we got more coming.....it's all good....don't have to water for a couple of days....

welp fresh coffee is up....those who need a refill you know what to do....

carne guesada taco time......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

looks like we got headlines about the storm last night....









Softball-sized hailstones fall as thunderstorms slam Texas and Oklahoma


Hail as large as softballs rained down Wednesday evening as severe thunderstorms struck parts of Texas and Oklahoma.




www.cnn.com





:::burp::: had to make space

good taco's


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like we got headlines about the storm last night....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit man!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy shit man!


yep, gotta love texas.......

i was just reading SPC severe weather reports from last night......hail all the way through......there was one report last night on the news that a small tornado touched down....just can't see it in the reports. As i watched the radar last night......it honestly looks like a small hurricane on land...which was wierd to see


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, gotta love texas.......
> 
> i was just reading SPC severe weather reports from last night......hail all the way through......there was one report last night on the news that a small tornado touched down....just can't see it in the reports. As i watched the radar last night......it honestly looks like a small hurricane on land...which was wierd to see


Keep yer eyes and ears open...stay safe!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Keep yer eyes and ears open...stay safe!
> Fred


will do...most of the heavy stuff has moved east and toward the coastal areas, we are gonna get the light rain.

I had to txt my step daughter this morning, since she and her family live down in the coastal area to becareful of water spout coming off the gulf.....


----------



## Millo (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I was just reading about the hot mess in India...goes to show how far we are from being over Covid...and makes me wonder if we ever will conquer it completely, with all the variants and whatnot. This could be a fight that lasts a decade or more!


Agreed, and on top of that think about the huge social impact it had/is having/will have on people, and the way we will behave and interact with eachother. Covid left a huge mark. All the kids growing up with it etc... I'm sure that it will be remembered for a looong time after it is gone


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Good morning and Happy TFIFF Everyone.
Raining and cool for a couple days...
All good by me.
Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning and Happy TFIFF Everyone.
> Raining and cool for a couple days...
> All good by me.
> Fred


Good Morning Fred

Thanks, Happy TFIFF too

What is TFIFF? Excuse my ignorance.

Here is also raining. I love the smell of petrichor.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good Morning Fred
> 
> Thanks, Happy TFIFF too
> 
> ...


Lol it's my special Friday greeting...
Thank Fuck It's Fucking Friday.
Have yourself a great day Sir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Rain brings Life again..love it!

Fred


----------



## Millo (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Lol it's my special Friday greeting...
> Thank Fuck It's Fucking Friday.
> Have yourself a great day Sir.
> Fred


Cool, it could also stand for:

The Fucking Incredible Fast Freddi


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2021)

Taking a short break, but not your ganja.... .






Ok back to work. Happy whatever day it is today 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Taking a short break, but not your ganja.... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






don't work too hard.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Taking a short break, but not your ganja.... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try and have a great day...I know you are a busy man.
Peace and Love Bro.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Collecting some kief , and squishing some flower.
Mixed trim kief..


Citral Flo flower...

MK flower next.
Gotta love Frydays!
Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Collecting some kief , and squishing some flower.
> Mixed trim kief..
> View attachment 4890871
> View attachment 4890872
> ...


Oh yeah....Friday fire!! Gonna warm my press up here shortly too. Does the kief make you sleepy?? I guess it depends on the strain probably, and other factors, but damned the hash I squished was like taking a few Valium....

Rainy and supposed to get down to 30f tonight...Gonna have to cover my plants outdoors...tomato's and such!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeah....Friday fire!! Gonna warm my press up here shortly too. Does the kief make you sleepy?? I guess it depends on the strain probably, and other factors, but damned the hash I squished was like taking a few Valium....
> 
> Rainy and supposed to get down to 30f tonight...Gonna have to cover my plants outdoors...tomato's and such!!


I use pretty much nothing but heavy indica leaning strains...I'm used to it.
Without it, I no function lol.
Peace, and look after them girls for sure!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

This was the MK...




Fred


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> This was the MK...
> View attachment 4890903
> View attachment 4890904
> View attachment 4890905
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

why the heck am i awake right now......oh that's right....$$$$$.......tgiff....

welp it's another start of a rainy day down here....low this morning was 63F only to hit 73F for a high.....we got storms rolling in after 4pm today, some light, some heavy......we'll see

Coffee is up and hot......cream and sugar on the right....and you know what's on the left....

and now for something different

taco's....


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why the heck am i awake right now......oh that's right....$$$$$.......tgiff....
> 
> welp it's another start of a rainy day down here....low this morning was 63F only to hit 73F for a high.....we got storms rolling in after 4pm today, some light, some heavy......we'll see
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Collecting some kief , and squishing some flower.
> Mixed trim kief..
> View attachment 4890871
> View attachment 4890872
> ...


nice stuff man......for me a good kief is from a sativa.....pesonally i like the up it gives....even though i do mix sometimes..it's a mad scientist thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir!
> Fred


mornin


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice stuff man......for me a good kief is from a sativa.....pesonally i like the up it gives....even though i do mix sometimes..it's a mad scientist thing


I get that...most like the satties...I LOVE indies, and so does my ole frame, lol.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I get that...most like the satties...I LOVE indies, and so does my ole frame, lol.
> Fred


earlier in the year around my bday.....all my friends gave me little something somthings....in the end i ended up with nine different thing.....so i kiefed them.....that mix was a definte wow factor......aka 9th gen


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> earlier in the year around my bday.....all my friends gave me little something somthings....in the end i ended up with nine different thing.....so i kiefed them.....that mix was a definte wow factor......aka 9th gen


Great friends!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Great friends!
> Fred


yep........


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Collecting some kief , and squishing some flower.
> Mixed trim kief..
> View attachment 4890871
> View attachment 4890872
> ...


What are the round thingies?


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> What are the round thingies?


What round things lol?
Fred


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> What round things lol?
> Fred


In the middle of the squish.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Do you mean the pucks?
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> In the middle of the squish.


They are bags done bottle tea after squishing.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> They are bags done bottle tea after squishing.
> Fred


Autocorrect fak...bottle tek.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

I then save until I have enough to infuse coconut oil.
Very good oil by the way.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2021)

Banana cookies Bruce Banner number one hash press hash yes I'm having a salad for lunch


----------



## Millo (Apr 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Banana cookies Bruce Banner number one hash press hash yes I'm having a salad for lunch View attachment 4890983


Nice one Jeff, cheers  
Out of curiosity, do you use a mesh screen with your pipe?


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I then save until I have enough to infuse coconut oil.
> Very good oil by the way.
> Fred


I have some in the cabinet for that purpose, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2021)

Millo said:


> Nice one Jeff, cheers
> Out of curiosity, do you use a mesh screen with your pipe?


Nope


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone...
It's still a wet one, until tomorrow.
I have to empty the pool some, so I will just backwash the filter at the same time.
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

Morning.






It's wet again.


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what she said.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

Bareback said:


> That’s what she said.


Lucky bastard I wish......the kids only sleep in if they have to


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lucky bastard I wish......the kids only sleep in if they have to


I’ve been working in the yard now for almost 2 hours..... I just came in to take a shit...... I laid out of work yesterday and did the same thing.....now I am sunburned and sore like the old fart that I am. I think it’s time to roll up a fatty and get busy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

What is missing in this picture you only get one guess situation critical be back in about 4 minutes


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is missing in this picture View attachment 4891630you only get one guess situation critical be back in about 4 minutes


Coffee coffee coffee!!!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is missing in this picture View attachment 4891630you only get one guess situation critical be back in about 4 minutes


Good morning Jeff...I am DEFINITELY awake and BAKED!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

Ok all is good good morning to you all and once again


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> What are the round thingies?


Good morning....you can see the filled bags that will accordion unto themselves, forming "pucks" after squishing.

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

Last night I found something interesting on YouTube Mike Tyson's hot box to check out the episode Cheech and Chong oh my God it was hilarious and not what you think it would be


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Last night I found something interesting on YouTube Mike Tyson's hot box to check out the episode Cheech and Chong oh my God it was hilarious and not what you think it would be


Mike Tython!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Mike Tython!
> Fred


??? Ha ha ha you know the boxer


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ??? Ha ha ha you know the boxer


Heeth the betht there ever wuth... 
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

Wish I could blame the lack of coffee but sadly I can not


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I then save until I have enough to infuse coconut oil.
> Very good oil by the way.
> Fred


I'm getting quite a collection of pucks myself...I thought about weighing them but I probably don't want to know !

I went out and covered my tomatoes and lettuce/peas last night before bed...When I looked out at 4 am the ground was covered in snow! Just a dusting, and it's gone now....Brrrrrr. Hopefully they make it!! Looks like a really wet upcoming week but a little warmer.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning....you can see the filled bags that will accordion unto themselves, forming "pucks" after squishing.
> View attachment 4891633
> Fred


I hadn't seen those type myself....but I guess they come in all sizes. What size micron are they? I have 120 micron for flower but I think I want to move up to like 180....a lot of times I press with no bag at all...Just a nice big bud in between parchment seems to give me the best return.

I'm toking on a rosin cart this morning, my latest experiment...Well see how long til it clogs!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hadn't seen those type myself....but I guess they come in all sizes. What size micron are they? I have 120 micron for flower but I think I want to move up to like 180....a lot of times I press with no bag at all...Just a nice big bud in between parchment seems to give me the best return.
> 
> I'm toking on a rosin cart this morning, my latest experiment...Well see how long til it clogs!


Just a regular 90 micron 2x 3.5 inch.
Fold in the corners on the bottom, forms bottle tek pucks...maintains uniformity of squish diameter for pucks, gives consistency.


I have used 160 down to 37 micron for kief...got a variety sized pack coming.
FF
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

Let's do this


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

Tek - Extracting from used rosin pucks


I save previously squeezed pucks in a glass jar. When it fills with pucks, I soak them in 99% iso alcohol for 5-10 minutes, then strain off the alcohol. I filter it with a coffee filter in a funnel placed on a glass jar. I reuse the alcohol 3-5 times until it darkens from rosin. When I have...




vaporasylum.com





Here's another way to utilize the leftover pucks...I am going to give this method a try...I just picked up an adjustable temp water distiller for the job!!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Tek - Extracting from used rosin pucks
> 
> 
> I save previously squeezed pucks in a glass jar. When it fills with pucks, I soak them in 99% iso alcohol for 5-10 minutes, then strain off the alcohol. I filter it with a coffee filter in a funnel placed on a glass jar. I reuse the alcohol 3-5 times until it darkens from rosin. When I have...
> ...


I used to make QWISO...I prefer rosin...no solvents to purge.
It is a VERY effective method.
Very short wash for highest quality..no more than 20-40 secs...longer for more yield but lesser quality.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

These are my cleaning jars...99% iso..
One is for my grinder, one is for cleaning dab tools.

Essentially QWISO lol..I will NOT be purging or ingesting this though.
Disposal.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I used to make QWISO...I prefer rosin...no solvents to purge.
> It is a VERY effective method.
> Very short wash for highest quality..no more than 20-40 secs...longer for more yield but lesser quality.
> Fred


I'm just attempting to learn alcohol extraction and gathering equipment and knowledge...all in the name of producing a decent, safe, oil cartridge! Hopefully next week I'll be experimenting, and looks like a good week for it...rain, rain, and more rain!!

And I have been wondering what to use for my test run...pucks will be perfect!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm just attempting to learn alcohol extraction and gathering equipment and knowledge...all in the name of producing a decent, safe, oil cartridge! Hopefully next week I'll be experimenting, and looks like a good week for it...rain, rain, and more rain!!
> 
> And I have been wondering what to use for my test run...pucks will be perfect!!


Just got to know did you get that lawn mower running????


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm just attempting to learn alcohol extraction and gathering equipment and knowledge...all in the name of producing a decent, safe, oil cartridge! Hopefully next week I'll be experimenting, and looks like a good week for it...rain, rain, and more rain!!
> 
> And I have been wondering what to use for my test run...pucks will be perfect!!


It may come out greener in color than a bud run...
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Unless it was hash or kief presses.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Unless it was hash or kief presses.
> Fred


I knew I've seen you before ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

Any ideas on how to break up the bubble I made so I can use my press to make pucks? I was contemplating using the flour sifter.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got to know did you get that lawn mower running????


No, I have not played with it any more yet, but I like your idea of sanding the magnets and i am gonna try that because it is bugging me. I suppose the coil could be weak too, but it looked like a good strong spark.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Unless it was hash or kief presses.
> Fred


It's almost all bud pressings. It won't be great quality most likely but a good experiment!!

I just saw a trick for getting rid of chloroform in your wash....Sit the jar in the sun for an hour, and it turns it from green to golden...Kind of like making sun tea. I have not tried it yet myself.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Any ideas on how to break up the bubble I made so I can use my press to make pucks? I was contemplating using the flour sifter.


I chop it up with a razor blade, although I usually do this right after I press it to speed up drying! But I don't see why you still can't. I liked your drying on a screen window trick too!! I usually use a piece of cardboard but the screen is a great idea!


----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Any ideas on how to break up the bubble I made so I can use my press to make pucks? I was contemplating using the flour sifter.





manfredo said:


> I chop it up with a razor blade, although I usually do this right after I press it to speed up drying! But I don't see why you still can't. I liked your drying on a screen window trick too!! I usually use a piece of cardboard but the screen is a great idea!


Try grating it with something called a microplane.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Try grating it with something called a microplane.
> 
> View attachment 4891846


Yes, I watched a video where the guy froze his bubble, then this.
Fred


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Try grating it with something called a microplane.
> 
> View attachment 4891846


I happen to have one of those...


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I chop it up with a razor blade, although I usually do this right after I press it to speed up drying! But I don't see why you still can't. I liked your drying on a screen window trick too!! I usually use a piece of cardboard but the screen is a great idea!


I'm shade tree all the way, whatever works.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's almost all bud pressings. It won't be great quality most likely but a good experiment!!
> 
> I just saw a trick for getting rid of chloroform in your wash....Sit the jar in the sun for an hour, and it turns it from green to golden...Kind of like making sun tea. I have not tried it yet myself.


I read somewhere that the sun also messes with the terpenes, don't quote me on that.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read somewhere that the sun also messes with the terpenes, don't quote me on that.


It does, but a short wash of an hour doesn't seem too bad for the gain.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Try grating it with something called a microplane.
> 
> View attachment 4891846


Looks amazingly similar to a auto body mans tool for shaping bondo while it's still soft.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks amazingly similar to a auto body mans tool for shaping bondo while it's still soft.
> View attachment 4891874


I have one of those also...


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is missing in this picture View attachment 4891630you only get one guess situation critical be back in about 4 minutes


HD Coffee mug, STAT


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

Morning.





Nice out there.......mid 60°s. Good for yard work. How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where is @Roger A. Shrubber ???


i'm right here, what do you want?.....
i've been insanely busy, but things are starting to slow down. a little...the rest of the world goes to hell, and my stupid little tourist town didn't even slow down, they had record numbers of tourist last year, and looks like they'll break last years record this year. 
bought a Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and my buddy has been helping me learn the fusion 360 cad software to model with.
bought a new Piaggio Liberty 150 scooter

and it's fucking awesome. goes close to 70mph, will go from 0 to 30 in the time it takes to blink....and handles great on these twisty mountain roads.
and 90+ mpg...
working full time, even though i don't want to.....but i do want to get some property bought and get a cabin started...only 12 years to go till i WILL retire.
hope everyone is doing well. i'll try to get on at least once or twice a week, see whats going on with everyone.
oh, and i'm still growing...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> N’ghã.


Gesundheit....?¿?¿


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Darkweb! Same here today..maybe some scattered showers.
Good morning Everyone, hope last night wasn't too hard on ya!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm right here, what do you want?.....
> i've been insanely busy, but things are starting to slow down. a little...the rest of the world goes to hell, and my stupid little tourist town didn't even slow down, they had record numbers of tourist last year, and looks like they'll break last years record this year.
> bought a Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and my buddy has been helping me learn the fusion 360 cad software to model with.
> bought a new Piaggio Liberty 150 scooter
> ...


Good morning Roger! I've wondered how you were doing, glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Darkweb! Same here today..maybe some scattered showers.
> Good morning Everyone, hope last night wasn't too hard on ya!
> Fred


Morning Fred! 66°.....pool weather? The buds on the trees popped and the grass isn't as brown as the other day........damn it......the bugs are out, not biting yet.....any day though. Should be getting a 10'x20' greenhouse delivered next week. Nothing crazy but it'll replace the one the snow took down. I have a few yards of soil I need to move that I had dumped "out of the way" that's right in the way lol


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning Fred! 66°.....pool weather? The buds on the trees popped and the grass isn't as brown as the other day........damn it......the bugs are out, not biting yet.....any day though. Should be getting a 10'x20' greenhouse delivered next week. Nothing crazy but it'll replace the one the snow took down. I have a few yards of soil I need to move that I had dumped "out of the way" that's right in the way lol


That would be awesome to have, but alas where I live, it is a welcome sign for rippers.
Good luck on getting set up...
Pool weather lol...better warm up soon.
The granddaughter and I go in every May Long Weekend...no matter what.
Brrrrrr lol
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

Everything here is coming awake after a long winter sleep...I love it.
Oops...what's this?

Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> That would be awesome to have, but alas where I live, it is a welcome sign for rippers.
> Good luck on getting set up...
> Pool weather lol...better warm up soon.
> The granddaughter and I go in every May Long Weekend...no matter what.
> ...


It's not for pot lol but tomatoes and peppers. Short season here....the last one was a little bigger (12'x24') and I had it almost totally on auto pilot. The weather is so oddball here it kinda smoothes it out.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning Fred! 66°.....pool weather? The buds on the trees popped and the grass isn't as brown as the other day........damn it......the bugs are out, not biting yet.....any day though. Should be getting a 10'x20' greenhouse delivered next week. Nothing crazy but it'll replace the one the snow took down. I have a few yards of soil I need to move that I had dumped "out of the way" that's right in the way lol


My pool is just shy of 80 ;D


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My pool is just shy of 80 ;D


What about when the sun comes up?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My pool is just shy of 80 ;D


Mine is about 60 lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What about when the sun comes up?


Sheesh, hot tub!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

Good morning I hope


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm right here, what do you want?.....
> i've been insanely busy, but things are starting to slow down. a little...the rest of the world goes to hell, and my stupid little tourist town didn't even slow down, they had record numbers of tourist last year, and looks like they'll break last years record this year.
> bought a Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and my buddy has been helping me learn the fusion 360 cad software to model with.
> bought a new Piaggio Liberty 150 scooter
> ...


Good to see you here again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

Ok I'm ready for take off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm right here, what do you want?.....
> i've been insanely busy, but things are starting to slow down. a little...the rest of the world goes to hell, and my stupid little tourist town didn't even slow down, they had record numbers of tourist last year, and looks like they'll break last years record this year.
> bought a Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and my buddy has been helping me learn the fusion 360 cad software to model with.
> bought a new Piaggio Liberty 150 scooter
> ...


Your absence was noticed.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning I hope View attachment 4892635


Good morning Jeff Ole Boy!
Nail is hot, and the MK I pressed will quiet any body aches, have a rip .
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff Ole Boy!
> Nail is hot, and the MK I pressed will quiet any body aches, have a rip .
> Fred


As long as I can run it though ice ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

Dreaming of blonde Lebanese hash aww good times a very good morning to you Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> As long as I can run it though ice ha ha ha ha ha ha


Ice goes in the bong if wanted.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Ice goes in the bong if wanted.
> Fred


Now you're talking


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dreaming of blonde Lebanese hash aww good times a very good morning to you Fred


The black hash was my favorite.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> The black hash was my favorite.


Temple balls is that what you are talking about?


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Temple balls is that what you are talking about?


It just came in ounce bricks. You could roll it into a ball in your hand.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

N Hollywierd, mid 70's.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

I've had red and blond and some monk made Temple balls


raratt said:


> It just came in ounce bricks. You could roll it into a ball in your hand.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

Never got to that yard work.....had to do something for someone. Then I had to pickup a order I placed with a local nursery. A bunch of hardy perennials......asian dogwood tree. Just had a beer......and picked up some ribeyes, fiddleheads and nice crusty bread. And I'm trying to figure out if I should mix this with rum or tequila for my next drink.

yard work...... I'll get to you tomorrow......now I need to find a rose for that orange mango tango


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never got to that yard work.....had to do something for someone. Then I had to pickup a order I placed with a local nursery. A bunch of hardy perennials......asian dogwood tree. Just had a beer......and picked up some ribeyes, fiddleheads and nice crusty bread. And I'm trying to figure out if I should mix this with rum or tequila for my next drink.
> View attachment 4892853
> yard work...... I'll get to you tomorrow......now I need to find a rose for that orange mango tango


I have plenty...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have plenty...


Great! Now to have a few and get in the mood for dancing!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never got to that yard work.....had to do something for someone. Then I had to pickup a order I placed with a local nursery. A bunch of hardy perennials......asian dogwood tree. Just had a beer......and picked up some ribeyes, fiddleheads and nice crusty bread. And I'm trying to figure out if I should mix this with rum or tequila for my next drink.
> View attachment 4892853
> yard work...... I'll get to you tomorrow......now I need to find a rose for that orange mango tango


I vote rum


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2021)

Afternoon everyone, finally got my yard work done. Didn't realize it yesterday, but one of mesquite trees is laying on the ground...not to bad though. Finally came inside the house to cool off, and get a sandwich in me. Figured I'd pop in and say hi.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

Oh Mango!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

Morning Lovelies, happy Monday. Hopefully everyone had an awesome weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

I bailed on installing the blumat system this weekend. After reading the manuals I don't think it's ready yet. I transplanted from solo cups last weekend and gave it its second watering yesterday. I'll let it go another week and fill out more roots so it's drinking faster. I have one very weird plant. Its leaves are blotchy and they feel almost like velvet. It had this coloration when it was a seedling too, but now it's a lot smaller than the other three.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Morning.


But it's decent out there. So many things to do.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning Lovelies, happy Monday. Hopefully everyone had an awesome weekend.


Good morning to you, Miss.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 3, 2021)

Morning Everyone...nice and sunny but a chilly northeast wind.
Hope your all having a great morning.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

Thunderstorm here today going to be in the seventies dropping back down to the 60s for the rest of the week good morning all how does your garden grow lol Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

What the hell is going on in Chicago over the weekend 30 people shot at 6 dead now it's not even hot yet


----------



## FastFreddi (May 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thunderstorm here today going to be in the seventies dropping back down to the 60s for the rest of the week good morning all how does your garden grow lol Fred View attachment 4893345


Good morning Jeff..can always count on you to keep me honest lol.
Week 7 day 2 since flip...


View attachment 4893353[/ATTACH]
May 29 is projected chop day.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff..can always count on you to keep me honest lol.
> Week 7 day 2 since flip...
> View attachment 4893351
> View attachment 4893352
> ...


I do not know where that oddly placed pic came from....weird.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff..can always count on you to keep me honest lol.
> Week 7 day 2 since flip...
> View attachment 4893351
> View attachment 4893352
> ...


Bring on the frostyness looks great


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I do not know where that oddly placed pic came from....weird.
> Fred


Damn aliens where is my tinfoil hat


----------



## FastFreddi (May 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn aliens where is my tinfoil hat


No shit...that is not one of my pics at all.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning to you, Miss.
> Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff..can always count on you to keep me honest lol.
> Week 7 day 2 since flip...
> View attachment 4893351
> View attachment 4893352
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I'm exhausted. I didn't sleep much last night but my fitbit announced I slept 6 hours 11 minutes, lying liars lie.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looking good!


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm exhausted. I didn't sleep much last night but my fitbit announced I slept 6 hours 11 minutes, lying liars lie.


That's good, it means your breathing while awake is nice and even. Fitbit likes to tell me I sleep at work because my resting heart rate drops to 45 while at the desk haha.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's good, it means your breathing while awake is nice and even. Fitbit likes to tell me I sleep at work because my resting heart rate drops to 45 while at the desk haha.


Your Fitbit is trying to kill you! God they are evil. It's part of the appliance uprising.

Seriously Rsawr I'd make sure my doctor knew what your fitbit is recording unless you are an extreme athlete (and that is certainly possible) below 45 bpm you start to see atrioventricular node break through pacing and that can cause a reentrant rhythm and those are best avoided. Stay well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's good, it means your breathing while awake is nice and even. Fitbit likes to tell me I sleep at work because my resting heart rate drops to 45 while at the desk haha.


 my resting hr is about 68, yours is really low.



curious2garden said:


> I'm exhausted. I didn't sleep much last night but my fitbit announced I slept 6 hours 11 minutes, lying liars lie.


 Bummer, Are you getting knocked out by all the allergies?


----------



## Rsawr (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my resting hr is about 68, yours is really low.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, Are you getting knocked out by all the allergies?


They say stoners are lazy, but I forget to stop working out all the time and run on the treadmill for hours.


----------



## Rsawr (May 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Your Fitbit is trying to kill you! God they are evil. It's part of the appliance uprising.
> 
> Seriously Rsawr I'd make sure my doctor knew what your fitbit is recording unless you are an extreme athlete (and that is certainly possible) below 45 bpm you start to see atrioventricular node break through pacing and that can cause a reentrant rhythm and those are best avoided. Stay well.


I am well, I still work with my bariatric surgeon and my PCP. They tell me it's normal, and they give me recommended ranges for my workouts to stay in! Thank you for your concern though!


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my resting hr is about 68, yours is really low.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, Are you getting knocked out by all the allergies?


My resting HR is similar. Thanks for asking but I don't think it was allergies I think it was the Mussels in cream sauce, that came back to haunt me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am well, I still work with my bariatric surgeon and my PCP. They tell me it's normal, and they give me recommended ranges for my workouts to stay in! Thank you for your concern though!


Good, thanks for telling me. I worry about you assholes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My resting HR is similar. Thanks for asking but I don't think it was allergies I think it was the Mussels in cream sauce, that came back to haunt me.


You're pretty fit! Rotfl not enough tums in the world to put the fire out. 



Rsawr said:


> They say stoners are lazy, but I forget to stop working out all the time and run on the treadmill for hours.


That explains it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

One of my little enjoyment in life is going to the doctor and watching the nurse's face when I decide to lower my heart rate they're little machines go a wacky To ha ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

ugh Mondays........why couldn't i had a nother sunday afternoon.....sandwich, space tomatoes and a snooze......well i'm here time to make some money.....

well after 8" inches of rain.....garden outside i looking nice....grass is growing(which means i'll be doing lawns soon), woke up this morning 72 and muggy....today's high 93 and with the muggy and humidity yes you guessed it.....100F, cool front is supposed hit tomorrow to bring temps down.....

Coffee is up....ready to go....

on a side not.....does Billie Ellish look like Scarlet Johannsen in the new Vogue photoshoot.......hmmmm


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> on a side not.....does Billie Ellish look like Scarlet Johannsen in the new Vogue photoshoot.......hmmmm


No.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

few pics from the garden, not to shabby after 8" of rain


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh Mondays........why couldn't i had a nother sunday afternoon.....sandwich, space tomatoes and a snooze......well i'm here time to make some money.....
> 
> well after 8" inches of rain.....garden outside i looking nice....grass is growing(which means i'll be doing lawns soon), woke up this morning 72 and muggy....today's high 93 and with the muggy and humidity yes you guessed it.....100F, cool front is supposed hit tomorrow to bring temps down.....
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what to think about it, so weird seeing her like that.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure what to think about it, so weird seeing her like that.


it is weird seeing her like that....i have to admit...she looks good in these shoots......at least she's having fun....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it is weird seeing her like that....i have to admit...she looks good in these shoots......at least she's having fun....


This is going to sound so sexist, but she has a pretty smile and should show it more. She wears her RBF too often.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> , but she has a pretty smile and should show it more.


i have to agree...she does need to smile more......


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2021)

Ugh. I hate the fact that someone’s viral success turns them into a celebrity, and somehow society elevates them to a status above the “average” human being.

What a weird phenomenon of humanity.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ugh. I hate the fact that someone’s viral success turns them into a celebrity, and somehow society elevates them to a status above the “average” human being.
> 
> What a weird phenomenon of humanity.


i've seen that personally with a friend of mine......//it is a weird phnenomenon.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ugh. I hate the fact that someone’s viral success turns them into a celebrity, and somehow society elevates them to a status above the “average” human being.
> 
> What a weird phenomenon of humanity.


I'm with you on people like the Kardashians who haven't really done anything to earn their fame. I still like watching the dumpster fires tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm with you on people like the Kardashians who haven't really done anything to earn their fame. I still like watching the dumpster fires tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


There's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's no such thing as bad publicity.











Robert Kardashian - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Robert Kardashian - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so that's where all OJ money went too.......for the financial help of course.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

Rumor has it that Khloe is OJ's daughter.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

I'm like the "chipmunk whisper" 



This one is cool. I'll throw him a nut and he chases it down and tries to catch them like a dog with a ball! He let me pet him a few weeks back.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm like the "chipmunk whisper"
> View attachment 4893598
> View attachment 4893599
> 
> This one is cool. I'll throw him a nut and he chases it down and tries to catch them like a dog with a ball! He let me pet him a few weeks back.


We went camping and I was dragging stuff out of the back of our Toy and one of the little bastards climbed into the back and was munching on a bag of hotdog buns. I didn't notice at first until I went to get it and the little beggar jumped out of the back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm like the "chipmunk whisper"
> View attachment 4893598
> View attachment 4893599
> 
> This one is cool. I'll throw him a nut and he chases it down and tries to catch them like a dog with a ball! He let me pet him a few weeks back.


Cute! Do you have pets?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cute! Do you have pets?


The chipmunk poops outside....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The chipmunk poops outside....


And that means what


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that means what


I...don't....know. I poop inside (99.9%) and he poops outside (100%) lol 

About a few 7 years ago, I had kinda saved one and it was cool......a baby. It fit in my hand. Some birds where beating is ass just as I opened the door. It ran to my leg for shelter. Cool little guy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I...don't....know. I poop inside (99.9%) and he poops outside (100%) lol
> 
> About a few 7 years ago, I had kinda saved one and it was cool......a baby. It fit in my hand. Some birds where beating is ass just as I opened the door. It ran to my leg for shelter. Cool little guy.


so about that .1%...


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so about that .1%...


Shit happens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit happens.


There's a story here we're missing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a story here we're missing.


Where was this one time at band camp


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a story here we're missing.


Have you ever pooped in the woods? I have


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you ever pooped in the woods? I have


We used to call toilet paper mountain money.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> We used to call toilet paper mountain money.


"Who's got the shit tickets?" lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you ever pooped in the woods? I have


No, no I haven't.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Yup, they do also.


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, no I haven't.


Try it you'll like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, no I haven't.


LOL I actually have dry bags just the right size for a tp roll, in many tool boxes and jeep's or atv's some in backpacks and one in my fishing bag. It comes in handy....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Honestly, I have no idea....js


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I actually have dry bags just the right size for a tp roll, in many tool boxes and jeep's or atv's some in backpacks and one in my fishing bag. It comes in handy....


I use to keep a roll in my boat.

Oh I just thought of a really disgusting story....ohhh, sooo bad!

Have you ever pooped in a river? And I'm not talking normal bowel movement...I'm talking explosive diarrhea??! With a boatful of spectators. Oh yeah. I was on chemo so had an excuse, but yeah!! I pulled it off though. No one knew (except me and the fish) til years later when I told the story


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you ever pooped in the woods? I have



good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

Morning.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4894016
> How's everyone doing today?


Good morning gentlemen...poop.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2021)

It's looking pretty gloomy out there but I'm hoping to go cut rentals lawns this afternoon.

I got a lot of chores done yesterday...for a change, but then slept for terrible. Oh well, maybe I can steal a nap later.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 4, 2021)

We got our veggies going...about 3 weeks b4 I dare to put them out though...

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

woke up on the good side


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4894086


Tuesday?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

Morning everyone.......hope everybody is good to go.....

Last night we had nother storm roll through, got a little hail nothing bad, but boy what a light show it produced. It's 63 this mornin hight today 80, boy what a change from yesterday it actually hit 97 for a high

coffee is up and fresh


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yup, they do also.
> View attachment 4893771


Shit on the side of the road? I'm disappointed by your effort here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tuesday?


lol why do I bother?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol why do I bother?


you family guy......me spaceballs.....may the shwartz be with you


----------



## Rsawr (May 4, 2021)

I have been staring into my tent for hours, I swear I saw a leaf grow. Good "morning" chill people


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have been staring into my tent for hours, I swear I saw a leaf grow. Good "morning" chill people


on a scale of 1 to 10.....how high are you this morning......


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol why do I bother?


 






Light sabers or.......


----------



## Rsawr (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> on a scale of 1 to 10.....how high are you this morning......


You assume I stopped being high from last night... 12 maybe?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you family guy......me spaceballs.....may the shwartz be with you


I don't think I've seen that movie from start to finish.


----------



## Rsawr (May 4, 2021)

It's great! You should.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen that movie from start to finish.




you should it's a great stoner flick......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You assume I stopped being high from last night... 12 maybe?


i was about a 14 last night....made a salad out of 2 new batches........


----------



## Rsawr (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i was about a 14 last night....made a salad out of 2 new batches........


living the life, friend!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

https://external-preview.redd.it/SKGszh-4CWnSlr2o6-0y7QEtYm0zcaYwGkOOs4HdLe4.jpg?auto=webp&s=2726a0263e046b84ed05983446111e6e33e0dea0


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's great! You should.





BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4894114
> 
> you should it's a great stoner flick......


I've seen parts of it lots of times. I think it's on Prime video.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seen parts of it lots of times. I think it's on Prime video.


if you like Mel Brooks.....you'll like this....


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> if you like Mel Brooks.....you'll like this....


I loved blazing saddles. It didn't even bother me that it was a really old movie.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

Mongo like Sherriff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mongo like Sherriff.


That movie is 47 years old now


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

Slim Pickens came to the roping arena I worked at in high school. Bob Eubanks was big into calf roping also.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

caught this yesteday before the storm hit.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

oh on a little update out of iceland......remember that volcano that popped up....in the beginning it had 8 vents.......now 7 vents have stopped except for number 5, it had roared to be a monster........rather beautiful to watch honestly....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4894131
> 
> caught this yesteday before the storm hit.....


Last night....

Fred


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I loved blazing saddles. It didn't even bother me that it was a really old movie.


then you have to watch young frankenstein, and high anxiety....
"Blucher!".....


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then you have to watch young frankenstein, and high anxiety....
> "Blucher!".....


While stoned.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then you have to watch young frankenstein, and high anxiety....
> "Blucher!".....


LOL "Walk like this"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Time for coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Ok we are good


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok we are good View attachment 4894773


Good morning Jeff...on my first one now.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Good morning Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Anything good happening today


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anything good happening today


Maybe build a garden box or two....getting close to decent weather, gotta get veggies outside soon.

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

We are hoping that my son and daughter-in-law get a call from the foster care people


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Maybe build a garden box or two....getting close to decent weather, gotta get veggies outside soon.
> View attachment 4894780
> Fred


Had two days in the 80s and now we have a week that's probably won't get out of the 60s


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had two days in the 80s and now we have a week that's probably won't get out of the 60s


Same...up down ...Spring!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Yup yup more is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had two days in the 80s and now we have a week that's probably won't get out of the 60s


Same here....I actually had to get up out of bed and open a window last night for the first time of the season...Felt good! But now looks like days of rain!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

So we have cbd seeds this should be fun something new who would have thought I would want to grow them long story made short I was hoping to try and add smoking cbd bud to my pain management and was gifted some of the AC/DC was talking to a family friend who with tears in her eyes asked me to grow her seed like I said long story let's say it is needed now can I grow with my other ladies without effect the CBD buds as always thank you for your time and the best wishes toyou all


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we have cbd seeds View attachment 4894843this should be fun something new who would have thought I would want to grow them long story made short I was hoping to try and add smoking cbd bud to my pain management and was gifted some of the AC/DC was talking to a family friend who with tears in her eyes asked me to grow her seed like I said long story let's say it is needed now can I grow with my other ladies without effect the CBD buds as always thank you for your time and the best wishes toyou all


Best of luck on this Jeff...good Karma your way.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

Frost is building...



Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Frost is building...
> View attachment 4894852
> View attachment 4894853
> View attachment 4894854
> Fred


Looking awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then you have to watch young frankenstein, and high anxiety....
> "Blucher!".....


holy crap Roger's back 

I'll give it a shot. I struggle a bit with old black and white movies. I don't think I've heard of high anxiety.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Buenos días.
















Careful with your tequila......expect drunk texts.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> holy crap Roger's back
> 
> I'll give it a shot. I struggle a bit with old black and white movies. I don't think I've heard of high anxiety.


You never saw Young Frankenstein? It's a classic!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking awesome


Thank you Sir!
Fred
Shhhhh...can't wait frig! But I must dammit! Lol


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fakn awesome lmao!!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok we are good View attachment 4894773


Any of these three are very tasty. I highly recommend. My favorite is the Brazil Peaberry


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are hoping that my son and daughter-in-law get a call from the foster care people


Let us know. Sending good thoughts their way. Almost forgot, good morning


----------



## LunarMOG (May 5, 2021)

good morning all, weather turned on me here as well, but ive been outside gardening for the last week in anticipation of planting outdoors sometime in the next few weeks. some nice fresh roasted organic colombian and bong rips then off to the feed store for a bag of compost/manure


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Any of these three are very tasty. I highly recommend. My favorite is the Brazil Peaberry
> View attachment 4894902


I'd would hafta put that on the top shelf and away from the volcanic ash ha ha ha good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

ok why am i awake.......oh that's right......$$$$....feels like another monday coming

still trying to figure out that reciept......think i'm gonna sub the meat to either a chicken fagita or slice up a skirt steak....hmmm

welp this morning..it was 55F and brisket, felt good.....today high mid to lower 80's

coffee is up....nice and fresh..


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we have cbd seeds View attachment 4894843this should be fun something new who would have thought I would want to grow them long story made short I was hoping to try and add smoking cbd bud to my pain management and was gifted some of the AC/DC was talking to a family friend who with tears in her eyes asked me to grow her seed like I said long story let's say it is needed* now can I grow with my other ladies without effect the CBD buds* as always thank you for your time and the best wishes toyou all


Good question...I don't see why not...BUT I'd be more worried if one of the CBD plants hermies, it could ruin your THC crop...So either watch them like a hawk, or grow separate IMO


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good question...I don't see why not...BUT I'd be more worried if one of the CBD plants hermies, it could ruin your THC crop...So either watch them like a hawk, or grow separate IMO


Thanks for that and have a great day and as always.do or is that a deal with cbc ladies I need to do some research on them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and have a great day and as always do or is that a deal with cbc ladies I need to do some research on them


Sorry brain skippin


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL "Walk like this"


ROFLMAO!!!
Thanks @raratt it's actually "Walk this way"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we have cbd seeds View attachment 4894843this should be fun something new who would have thought I would want to grow them long story made short I was hoping to try and add smoking cbd bud to my pain management and was gifted some of the AC/DC was talking to a family friend who with tears in her eyes asked me to grow her seed like I said long story let's say it is needed now can I grow with my other ladies without effect the CBD buds as always thank you for your time and the best wishes toyou all


i would look into doing those CBD series in a different area mate....js...... either in another tent or outside if possible...watch them like a hawk


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> Thanks @raratt it's actually "Walk this way"


I can't remember what I had for dinner two nights ago, but I remember that, go figure.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can't remember what I had for dinner two nights ago, but I remember that, go figure.


part timers kicking in???


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can't remember what I had for dinner two nights ago, but I remember that, go figure.


It's amazing how strong long term memory is, short term not so much  both of mine sort of suck.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's amazing how strong long term memory is, short term not so much  both of mine sort of suck.


I'm with ya on that !
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

in this episode of when the earth burps.......






watching a volcano grow...one day at a time...


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's amazing how strong long term memory is, short term not so much  both of mine sort of suck.


I liked how Marti's hump kept changing sides.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I liked how Marti's hump kept changing sides.


Scalpel in the thigh was my favorite. I'd just sliced off the top of a knuckle with a #20 blade LOL accidents happen. I got much better with them as time went on.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Scalpel in the thigh was my favorite. I'd just sliced off the top of a knuckle with a #20 blade LOL accidents happen. I got much better with them as time went on.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


>


one of the best parts of that movie.........


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

one of my favorite sketches by them...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

I don't get British humor. I've tried but it escapes me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't get British humor. I've tried but it escapes me.


Shrooms or LSD helps tremendously


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shrooms or LSD helps tremendously


I dunno, it's like watching a Bob Newhart or Dennis Miller routine.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno, it's like watching a Bob Newhart or Dennis Miller routine.


Pink Panther???


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Pink Panther???


I don't think I've seen it other than the insulation commercials.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen it other than the insulation commercials.


here is a clip.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen it other than the insulation commercials.











The Pink Panther (1963) - IMDb


The Pink Panther: Directed by Blake Edwards. With David Niven, Peter Sellers, Robert Wagner, Capucine. The bumbling Inspector Clouseau travels to Rome to catch a notorious jewel thief known as "The Phantom" before he conducts his most daring heist yet: a princess' priceless diamond with one...




m.imdb.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> here is a clip.....





DarkWeb said:


> The Pink Panther (1963) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Pink Panther: Directed by Blake Edwards. With David Niven, Peter Sellers, Robert Wagner, Capucine. The bumbling Inspector Clouseau travels to Rome to catch a notorious jewel thief known as "The Phantom" before he conducts his most daring heist yet: a princess' priceless diamond with one...
> ...


I didn't realize there was live action version. I was thinking about the cartoon.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't realize there was live action version. I was thinking about the cartoon.


yep, peter sellers started it in 63, then again i think in 74 or 75 and i think steve martin revitilized him again


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, peter sellers started it in 63, then again i think in 74 or 75 and i think steve martin revitilized him again


Kato!!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Kato!!
> Fred


those fights were legendary....


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Pink Panther???


I enjoyed Peter Sellers in the The World of Henry Orient


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

Again.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Again.


I'm sure you can find them somewhere to watch. These were long before your time. I'd be curious to know what you think of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I enjoyed Peter Sellers in the The World of Henry Orient


i didn't see that one....honestly...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure you can find them somewhere to watch. These were long before your time. I'd be curious to know what you think of them.


i would too.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Again.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I like the original with Peter Sellers.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I like the original with Peter Sellers.


Absolutely...no comparison.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure you can find them somewhere to watch. These were long before your time. I'd be curious to know what you think of them.


I gotta see if I can find it for free. Prime video wants you to sign up to MGM in order to watch it.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta see if I can find it for free. Prime video wants you to sign up to MGM in order to watch it.


eewwww


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

wonder if we should introduce you to Abbott and Costello?


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wonder if we should introduce you to Abbott and Costello?


3rd base!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> 3rd base!


The Three Stooges...
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> The Three Stooges...
> Fred


Marx Brothers.....


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Marx Brothers.....


Duck Soup.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

oh forgot Lourel and Hardy


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

MGM is a 30 day free trial. I'm watching it now. 



FastFreddi said:


> The Three Stooges...
> Fred





BudmanTX said:


> oh forgot Lourel and Hardy


Seen those... and the little rascals.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

It wasn't terrible, but slapstick comedy is not for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't terrible, but slapstick comedy is not for me.


welcome to groucho marx


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> welcome to groucho marx


My father looked like him.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

you know in some form, i think Groucho was prolly one of the first standup comedians....imo


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy hump day... it's hump day right?
> 
> Still kinda cloudy headed this morning from last nights cookie.


Yup Yup
Happy Mexican hump day


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2021)

Good morning, happy Seis de Mayo. Off to LA in a few.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

Morning.






Supposed to clear up and be a decent day. How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 6, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...happy Thursday.
Almost Fryday!
(Of course every day is fryday I guess lol.)
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

Yup


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't realize there was live action version. I was thinking about the cartoon.


I was thinking of the cartoon myself...Forgot all about the show!  Saturday morning cartoons were too live for when I was a kid!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Again.


Douglas Adams shroomtea and a fire if you can do this and enjoy it it will all be revealed


----------



## Millo (May 6, 2021)

Good Morning everyone

Today's weather looked promising so my wife and I went to the lake.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 6, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> Today's weather looked promising so my wife and I went to the lake.
> How is everyone doing?
> ...


Good morning, and how could you ever have better company?!
Awesome.
Fred


----------



## Millo (May 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning, and how could you ever have better company?!
> Awesome.
> Fred


Forgot to bring a little something something for chilling. 

Usually it's crowded with people, this time there wasn't anyone around.

Maybe next time tho


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

aww coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

Almost too pretty to smoke


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

Ok f ck it I've had about 6 hrs of sleep in the past 3 days our 11 year old has begun to have seizures take me to the vet today so if I can get some positive energy sent in Zeus's way I would appreciate it if I happen to snap on anybody or say something stupid I apologize


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL "Walk like this"


"no no, like this, with the cane..."....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope everybody is having a decent day

Woke up this morning to a nice cool 55F, sat on the porch a bit and played with the mutts on the porch for a bit.....high today 85F and a light NE breeze.....

well yesterday when i got home....got me a cold beer and some space tomatoes and walked out into the garden.....looked on the ground...where did this new tomato plant come from, and why does it look like shit....walked in the house asked the wife bout it....she said it was on sale... . I'd bet, it looks like shit.......so i walked back out felt the dirt it was dry....great thing i had a new pot made, transfer it there.....fingers crossed....this morning not to bad....

also took a look at the experiment....and boy she's filling out.......and getting stinky.....
 

fan leaves as big as my hand protecting the internal growth.......i've notice when evening time comes she's close her fan leaves down like a dome....but during the day time....she'll open up with the fans at full stretch.......interesting...

Welp coffee is up, and it's fresh.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> holy crap Roger's back
> 
> I'll give it a shot. I struggle a bit with old black and white movies. I don't think I've heard of high anxiety.


young frankenstein is from the 70s, just shot in black and white for the "atmosphere"...high anxiety is often overlooked, but it has a few good moments. basically a salute to alfred hitchcock from mel brookes, who plays a psychologist who is being tricked into thinking hes going crazy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope everybody is having a decent day
> 
> Woke up this morning to a nice cool 55F, sat on the porch a bit and played with the mutts on the porch for a bit.....high today 85F and a light NE breeze.....
> 
> ...


i've never been sure if that's a protective adaptation, or if it's from the plant being "over fed" , not really too much light, but pushing the edge....?
a lot of my plants do that at the end of the day, when they're tired of photosynthesizing (or at least that's what i tell myself)


----------



## FastFreddi (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok f ck it I've had about 6 hrs of sleep in the past 3 days our 11 year old has begun to have seizures take me to the vet today so if I can get some positive energy sent in Zeus's way I would appreciate it if I happen to snap on anybody or say something stupid I apologize


Love Zeus's way Jeff for sure.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope everybody is having a decent day
> 
> Woke up this morning to a nice cool 55F, sat on the porch a bit and played with the mutts on the porch for a bit.....high today 85F and a light NE breeze.....
> 
> ...


Very nice a fill up is needed the blow is ready for you and some good music is playing


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never been sure if that's a protective adaptation, or if it's from the plant being "over fed" , not really too much light, but pushing the edge....?
> a lot of my plants do that at the end of the day, when they're tired of photosynthesizing (or at least that's what i tell myself)


i've noticed this regularly it seems.....during the high sun...she opens up fan leaves flying........when even comes she'll close up like in the picture presented....think i have a pic during the day time on my phone for a comparison.......as far as feeding......i'm not doing that, everything i would hope it needs is in the soil as it were and the only thing i do is water.......i look at as during the morning and afternoon she wakes up, and during the evening she protects herself and goes to sleep......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

i just bought a new Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and its great, but there's always a learning curve. been printing some of their included projects just to get familiar with how the thing works...here's a big nut and bolt that actually screw together
heres a forg...

heres an articulated octopus
and here's where the learning curve comes in...this was supposed to be a fuzzy little black sheep..
got the black part right, and really nailed the fuzzy part....the sheep aspect yet eludes me, though...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just bought a new Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and its great, but there's always a learning curve. been printing some of their included projects just to get familiar with how the thing works...here's a big nut and bolt that actually screw togetherView attachment 4895669
> heres a forg...View attachment 4895670
> 
> heres an articulated octopusView attachment 4895671
> ...


I like abstract.......


















How strong are the parts?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just bought a new Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and its great, but there's always a learning curve. been printing some of their included projects just to get familiar with how the thing works...here's a big nut and bolt that actually screw togetherView attachment 4895669
> heres a forg...View attachment 4895670
> 
> heres an articulated octopusView attachment 4895671
> ...


nice...one question though ....what's a forg? 

Good seeing ya around Roger....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...one question though ....what's a forg?
> 
> Good seeing ya around Roger....


It kinda looks like it has a penis for a head...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It kinda looks like it has a penis for a head...


it does, doesn't it.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

i have to go take the road test for a motorcycle license. even though i had one when i moved here, it somehow didn't get added to my new license, so now i have to retake the whole thing. i passed the written this morning, but they take a long ass lunch, so i have to go back in about an hour for the road test. everyone i know with a motorcycle license is either busy, out of town, or in jail.....so i had to rent a uhaul trailer, and they only had box trailers, so i had to make a little ramp. 275 pounds is heavy when you're trying to roll it up a ramp by yourself...and you don't weigh but 170 yourself...


BudmanTX said:


> nice...one question though ....what's a forg?
> 
> Good seeing ya around Roger....


that's it exactly, a forg is a dick head frog...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to go take the road test for a motorcycle license. even though i had one when i moved here, it somehow didn't get added to my new license, so now i have to retake the whole thing. i passed the written this morning, but they take a long ass lunch, so i have to go back in about an hour for the road test. everyone i know with a motorcycle license is either busy, out of town, or in jail.....so i had to rent a uhaul trailer, and they only had box trailers, so i had to make a little ramp. 275 pounds is heavy when you're trying to roll it up a ramp by yourself...and you don't weigh but 170 yourself...
> 
> that's it exactly, a forg is a dick head frog...


good luck on your test man....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it does, doesn't it.......


Probably got the idea from @Laughing Grass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like abstract.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mostly depends on what kind of filament you use to make them, PLA is cheap, and looks pretty good, but you can break it pretty easy, and it doesn't stand up to sun or heat well. PETG is stronger, and holds up better than PLA, while ABS is the strongest and most durable (they make motorcycle helmets out of it) but it takes higher temperatures to print well, stinks while it's printing, and the fumes are just mildly poisonous....
and on the kind of interior support structures you use. you can print something as a solid chunk, but it takes a long time, and uses a lot of filament. most 3d printed items are mostly hollow with support structures here and there to supply solidity. if you look closer at the nut and bolt you can see them inside, as i printed that from "clear" PLA


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to go take the road test for a motorcycle license. even though i had one when i moved here, it somehow didn't get added to my new license, so now i have to retake the whole thing. i passed the written this morning, but they take a long ass lunch, so i have to go back in about an hour for the road test. everyone i know with a motorcycle license is either busy, out of town, or in jail.....so i had to rent a uhaul trailer, and they only had box trailers, so i had to make a little ramp. 275 pounds is heavy when you're trying to roll it up a ramp by yourself...and you don't weigh but 170 yourself...
> 
> that's it exactly, a forg is a dick head frog...


Dude u-haul's have a ramp built-in. Has little hooks to secure it to the deck.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably got the idea from @Laughing Grass


yeah she does have a little experience in the arena.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mostly depends on what kind of filament you use to make them, PLA is cheap, and looks pretty good, but you can break it pretty easy, and it doesn't stand up to sun or heat well. PETG is stronger, and holds up better than PLA, while ABS is the strongest and most durable (they make motorcycle helmets out of it) but it takes higher temperatures to print well, stinks while it's printing, and the fumes are just mildly poisonous....
> and on the kind of interior support structures you use. you can print something as a solid chunk, but it takes a long time, and uses a lot of filament. most 3d printed items are mostly hollow with support structures here and there to supply solidity. if you look closer at the nut and bolt you can see them inside, as i printed that from "clear" PLA




It's an interesting process.


----------



## Rsawr (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok f ck it I've had about 6 hrs of sleep in the past 3 days our 11 year old has begun to have seizures take me to the vet today so if I can get some positive energy sent in Zeus's way I would appreciate it if I happen to snap on anybody or say something stupid I apologize


Sending good vibes for your puppy bro. Love and peace.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude u-haul's have a ramp built-in. Has little hooks to secure it to the deck.


please point out this ramp for me....





because they seem to have hidden it very well


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> please point out this ramp for me....View attachment 4895698
> 
> View attachment 4895699
> 
> ...


The case of the missing ramp.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> The case of the missing ramp.


this looks like a case for the Pink Panther...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> please point out this ramp for me....View attachment 4895698
> 
> View attachment 4895699
> 
> ...


LOL oh sorry I didn't see "trailer" The trucks have them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

ROLL IT UPO shit coffee coffee coffee be right back


----------



## FastFreddi (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ROLL IT UPView attachment 4895713O shit coffee coffee coffee be right back


Puff puff pass Jeff...

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

That was to close


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Puff puff pass Jeff...
> View attachment 4895715
> Fred


How do I know that picture is reality you have random pictures showing up ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How do I know that picture is reality you have random pictures showing up ha ha ha


I'm serious, that pic is not mine, I have never had a plant in my life like that.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> young frankenstein is from the 70s, just shot in black and white for the "atmosphere"...high anxiety is often overlooked, but it has a few good moments. basically a salute to alfred hitchcock from mel brookes, who plays a psychologist who is being tricked into thinking hes going crazy


I like Gene Wilder, I may give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I'm serious, that pic is not mine, I have never had a plant in my life like that.
> Fred


Wow you have done it what is your secret for time travel


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just bought a new Prusa mini+ 3d printer, and its great, but there's always a learning curve. been printing some of their included projects just to get familiar with how the thing works...here's a big nut and bolt that actually screw togetherView attachment 4895669
> heres a forg...View attachment 4895670
> 
> heres an articulated octopusView attachment 4895671
> ...


Fun hobby! I haven't printed anything in quite a while. Tinkercad.com is pretty good place to start leaning how to design your own prints. Fusion 360 is a lot more powerful but more difficult to use. They have a free version for personal/hobby use. 





__





Fusion 360 | 3D CAD, CAM, CAE, & PCB Cloud-Based Software | Autodesk


Fusion 360 is software for 3D CAD, modeling, manufacturing, industrial design, electronics & mechanical engineering. Subscribe or download for free.




www.autodesk.ca


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok f ck it I've had about 6 hrs of sleep in the past 3 days our 11 year old has begun to have seizures take me to the vet today so if I can get some positive energy sent in Zeus's way I would appreciate it if I happen to snap on anybody or say something stupid I apologize


Best of luck with this Jeff. I have a girl with a seizure disorder I give her CBD oil and was able to get her off Keppra.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

It's time......


Not to bad for a handjob


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's time......
> View attachment 4895768
> 
> Not to bad for a handjob


don't go blind doing that


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> don't go blind doing that


I'll try my best!


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok f ck it I've had about 6 hrs of sleep in the past 3 days our 11 year old has begun to have seizures take me to the vet today so if I can get some positive energy sent in Zeus's way I would appreciate it if I happen to snap on anybody or say something stupid I apologize


Do you use flea meds?? Research the brand you are using...Some, like Advantage, do cause seizures in some dogs...I hope your buddy will be ok!


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

The FDA just issued a warning for flea and tick medication that might cause seizures


The FDA is warning vets and pet owners about a particular class of flea and tick products, but that doesn't mean your pup or cat should go without.




www.popsci.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fun hobby! I haven't printed anything in quite a while. Tinkercad.com is pretty good place to start leaning how to design your own prints. Fusion 360 is a lot more powerful but more difficult to use. They have a free version for personal/hobby use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the free version and my buddy who works in the field is giving me free lessons over discord, but i still have a long way to go, and had a few distractions lately. i'm getting there though, just take me a little while, my Scooter keeps calling my name when it's sunny out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

oh, and i did pass the test, first try...it had been quite a while, so i wasn't sure. didn't hurt none that the test was (Literally) "Go to the end of the driveway, make a U turn, and come back to me. " I thought that was just the first part, that i'd have to go through a few orange cones or make an emergency stop....nope....that was it, go to the end of the driveway, turn around, and come back......i wanted to ask if anyone ever failed the test, but didn't want to piss her off and have her make me the first one....


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, and i did pass the test, first try...it had been quite a while, so i wasn't sure. didn't hurt none that the test was (Literally) "Go to the end of the driveway, make a U turn, and come back to me. " I thought that was just the first part, that i'd have to go through a few orange cones or make an emergency stop....nope....that was it, go to the end of the driveway, turn around, and come back......i wanted to ask if anyone ever failed the test, but didn't want to piss her off and have her make me the first one....


My test was to stay in a pair of lines painted in a circle and do 3 or 4 laps, then run through a couple gears in the lot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2021)

Got back today with zuse and he has a heart murmur it can be dealt with med getting old sucks for them as much as it does for us poor little guy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got back today with zuse and he has a heart murmur it can be dealt with med getting old sucks for them as much as it does for us poor little guy


he's still kickin...that means he won again today. they're gonna have to stomp on my fingers to make me let go


----------



## Rsawr (May 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got back today with zuse and he has a heart murmur it can be dealt with med getting old sucks for them as much as it does for us poor little guy


If he can have one, give him a treat for me. Our pets are the chillest family.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> My test was to stay in a pair of lines painted in a circle and do 3 or 4 laps, then run through a couple gears in the lot.


at least they bothered to paint you a circle....
and i got no shifter...it's a scooter....i did offer to do a wheelie, but she seemed less than impressed


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least they bothered to paint you a circle....
> and i got no shifter...it's a scooter....i did offer to do a wheelie, but she seemed less than impressed


My bike was a 1965 Honda CB 450, I was 15 1/2, lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

everyone still in bed? bunch of lazy bastards.....
get used to being at work at 6, and it gets hard to sleep in on your days off. 
i suppose i could go do some housework.....or i could just move then burn this mess down.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> My bike was a 1965 Honda CB 450, I was 15 1/2, lol.


Had a 72 350 CB for the wife it is what I taught her to ride


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Good morning to you all and once again


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> My bike was a 1965 Honda CB 450, I was 15 1/2, lol.


I had a 78 KZ 400 for my first bike...purchased 1986.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone....
Happy TFIFF!
Fred


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you all and once again View attachment 4896228View attachment 4896228


i could not own that bong. i'd be happy to use it, but i'm grumpy in the morning...i'd be like "WTF are you smiling at?!?!" every time i used it before 9 a.m. ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i could not own that bong. i'd be happy to use it, but i'm grumpy in the morning...i'd be like "WTF are you smiling at?!?!" every time i used it before 9 a.m. ...


Just for you


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have the free version and my buddy who works in the field is giving me free lessons over discord, but i still have a long way to go, and had a few distractions lately. i'm getting there though, just take me a little while, my Scooter keeps calling my name when it's sunny out


Having someone teach you would be handy. I just muddled my way through it, I probably only use about 10% of the features on fusion 360

Did you post a pic of your motorcycle somewhere?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

i've been a Piaggio kid forever without even knowing they existed, they make
Piaggio, Vespa, Gilera, Aprilia, Moto Guzzi, Derbi, and Scarabeo.
i had an old beat to shit Vespa my dad kept running through high school, then my sister rode it to school for a few more years before we had to finally bury it in the back yard, and my first bike was a moto guzzi v65 back in 82 or 83, now i'm back on a Piaggio scooter.....
the moto guzzi was a little odd, had a 643 cc engine....they called it a 650, but it clearly said 643 on the tag on the engine....
and my friends kept asking me where the chain was.....of course, i had stupid friends....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just for you View attachment 4896234


that's more like it, at least before 9 or so


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Morning.






Nice day! Anything good going on this weekend? I'm getting my shot tomorrow and then it's mother's day. That should be fun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having someone teach you would be handy. I just muddled my way through it, I probably only use about 10% of the features on fusion 360
> 
> Did you post a pic of your motorcycle somewhere?


i did, but i'll do it again, just for you

let me know when you want to go for a ride, i got an extra helmet


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i did, but i'll do it again, just for you
> View attachment 4896238
> let me know when you want to go for a ride, i got an extra helmet


It's actually a scooter, love it! I could handle one of those, you don't have to shift gears on those do you?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i did, but i'll do it again, just for you
> View attachment 4896238
> let me know when you want to go for a ride, i got an extra helmet


At my buddies place a few years in a row we did a race on one of those.....smaller and much uglier though. Fastest lap wins. The laps where through the woods and not easy lol definitely a here hold my beer moment


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> My test was to stay in a pair of lines painted in a circle and do 3 or 4 laps, then run through a couple gears in the lot.


My buddy was saying it's confusing as heck here. The instructor gives you directions, then follows behind you in a car. I need to get mine...or I should get mine. Even my permit is expired


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> My bike was a 1965 Honda CB 450, I was 15 1/2, lol.


I had a Honda 350 road bike...I don't recall what model or year, but it was a single cylinder road bike. I completely dis-assembled it, repainted everything, and rode it a LOT.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going for an outlaw barbecue at my parents on Sunday. We're still on lockdown and you're only supposed to gather with people in your own household.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going for an outlaw barbecue at my parents on Sunday. We're still on lockdown and you're only supposed to gather with people in your own household.


They giving fines left right and centre here now...outside of your municipality, gathering outside of home dwellers, not socially distancing....
Yessir.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> They giving fines left right and centre here now...outside of your municipality, gathering outside of home dwellers, not socially distancing....
> Yessir.
> Fred


They are encouraging people to call on one another....here we go.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going for an outlaw barbecue at my parents on Sunday. We're still on lockdown and you're only supposed to gather with people in your own household.


Mom is worth it! I miss mine.....haven't seen her in a while


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going for an outlaw barbecue at my parents on Sunday. We're still on lockdown and you're only supposed to gather with people in your own household.


Any word on when the border will open?

What about all the Canadian college students that are here in the US that will want & need to come home the end of this month?? Many of them will be homeless at months end.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> They giving fines left right and centre here now...outside of your municipality, gathering outside of home dwellers, not socially distancing....
> Yessir.
> Fred


How are you doing with the lockdown?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Any word on when the border will open?
> 
> What about all the Canadian college students that are here in the US that will want & need to come home the end of this month??


Or the opposite here...
It's a godamn shitshow, and only going to get worse.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing with the lockdown?


Staying as high as possible.
Fred


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's actually a scooter, love it! I could handle one of those, you don't have to shift gears on those do you?


nope, 4 speed automatic, you don't even notice the gears changing unless you're going up a steep hill


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 7, 2021)

Going to a new home


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Going to a new home View attachment 4896251


How'd you get my address?
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Lol.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Any word on when the border will open?
> 
> What about all the Canadian college students that are here in the US that will want & need to come home the end of this month??


I don't think the border will open this year the way things are going. The students can return the just have to quarantine at a hotel for three days at their own expense. 



DarkWeb said:


> Mom is worth it! I miss mine.....haven't seen her in a while


You said it, what are your plans with her. I found the winter really hard when it was cold. I've been cheating almost every weekend since April, seeing them outdoors. I won't see them indoors until I have my second shot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

i found something to do... the customs guys use green and yellow crayons to mark where they've checked something, so there are little green and yellow marks all over my scooter if you look for them.........so i'm on spot patrol.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think the border will open this year the way things are going. The students can return the just have to quarantine at a hotel for three days at their own expense.
> 
> 
> 
> You said it, what are your plans with her. I found the winter really hard when it was cold. I've been cheating almost every weekend since April, seeing them outdoors. I won't see them indoors until I have my second shot.


Call her on the phone


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, 4 speed automatic, you don't even notice the gears changing unless you're going up a steep hill


I wonder why they don't do that with full sized motorcycles. Manually shifting gears is so old fashioned.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder why they don't do that with full sized motorcycles. Manually shifting gears is so old fashioned.


But ohhhh so fun!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Call her on the phone


oh sorry  I assumed you'd be seeing her in person. How long has it been?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Staying as high as possible.
> Fred


Our lockdown is supposed to end in two weeks. I've heard that before lol, second week of June is where I'd put my money.


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

I thought of you nerds when I bought this. Morning chill people
.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

holy shit yesterday was good practice at being patient...which i semi failed....i went to get my title and tags at the court house. when i get there, there are two ladies working the counter, about ten people waiting. one of the ladies is helping these two hispanic guys, only one of which spoke english, and not that well. they kept disappearing one at a time and reappearing, talking on their phones, trying to get information the lady was asking for...the rest of us had our paperwork on us, but not these two asshats...they finally called a third lady over to help, and 12 people went through those two ladies, while those two were still tying up that window...in the middle of all of it, my friend Larry calls me to see if i'm home.." NO, i'm at the courthouse waiting behind a couple of assholes who came here completely unprepared and are now wasting everyone's time because they're fucking stupid...so i'll call you back if i get home before midnight."....i didn't think i said it that loudly, but everyone else laughed, even the two assholes.....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our lockdown is supposed to end in two weeks. I've heard that before lol, second week of June is where I'd put my money.


Keep going....
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Ours is set to end Wednesday...not gonna happen.
Schools will not reopen this year, guaranteed.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit yesterday was good practice at being patient...which i semi failed....i went to get my title and tags at the court house. when i get there, there are two ladies working the counter, about ten people waiting. one of the ladies is helping these two hispanic guys, only one of which spoke english, and not that well. they kept disappearing one at a time and reappearing, talking on their phones, trying to get information the lady was asking for...the rest of us had our paperwork on us, but not these two asshats...they finally called a third lady over to help, and 12 people went through those two ladies, while those two were still tying up that window...in the middle of all of it, my friend Larry calls me to see if i'm home.." NO, i'm at the courthouse waiting behind a couple of assholes who came here completely unprepared and are now wasting everyone's time because they're fucking stupid...so i'll call you back if i get home before midnight."....i didn't think i said it that loudly, but everyone else laughed, even the two assholes.....


Well sh t that what I did wrong I did not have my phone in my hand will hafta to remember that next time


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh sorry  I assumed you'd be seeing her in person. How long has it been?


They where here March 2020 just before shit really hit the fan. Then once in September. They quarantined and we saw them the last 2 days they were here. I haven't seen my brother since that March trip


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Well let's see if I do it's enough around the wife and kids will probably want to take my phone from me this is starting to sound good to me might have to try this might take a week or two but maybe they'll take the phone from me things that make you go


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Ours is set to end Wednesday...not gonna happen.
> Schools will not reopen this year, guaranteed.
> Fred


the kids are getting fucked over, and some of them are helping fuck themselves over...they're saying that maybe up to 60% will be held back for a year to catch up after this, a lot of them because they're either ignoring or avoiding logging into the remote classes at all. may seem like a vacation now, but they're just digging the hole they have to climb out of deeper and deeper....


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Call her on the phone


I'm planning to go to the cemetery and clean up my moms headstone...I have neglected it for years, and I'm the only one here in town any more. I still talk to her often...and honestly I feel her presence more than when she was alive! Maybe I am just going nutty


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm planning to go to the cemetery and clean up my moms headstone...I have neglected it for years, and I'm the only one here in town any more. I still talk to her often...and honestly I feel her presence more than when she was alive! Maybe I am just going nutty


We live forever in the hearts and minds of those who love us.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

I'm thinking I've got some work to do it's been 3 days of not being able to deal with the ladies and now


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mom is worth it! I miss mine.....haven't seen her in a while


Never stopped going to see my parents.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking I've got some work to do it's been 3 days of not being able to deal with the ladies and now View attachment 4896283View attachment 4896284


Need a little more height on them girls...
Fred


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder why they don't do that with full sized motorcycles. Manually shifting gears is so old fashioned.


Honda tried, it sucked.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Never stopped going to see my parents.


Over 13 hrs each way. I've done the there and back straight through a few times. It's not easy.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2021)

Good day for a little lemon grass toot and some Irish in the coffee. Mow the lawn. Go to dump, take a little nappy nap. Yup sounds good


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

Morning all.......hope everyone is have a good wakey bakey this fine Friday.......and yes TGIFF.......i could use a break...feel like i had 3 monday's in a row....

welp woke up to a nice 68F this morning, light dew on the ground, project looking good......and it's time for some top dressing.......87F this afternoon is expected...

Coffee is up.......fresh stuff....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

sounds so good


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4896341sounds so good


nothing wrong with a little Santana....in the morning..


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 7, 2021)

It’s snowing by me this morning


----------



## Millo (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4896341sounds so good


Ahhh, the old Xbox. Brings out many memories


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

I got my lawn cut, and the rains are coming starting in about an hour, and supposed to be rainey and cool for several days  Soooo, I am going to pick up a cooler of dry ice this afternoon before the place closes for the weekend and perhaps get creative.

But first, I need to clean my dehumidifier that is over a decade old and hasn't been cleaned in years...and has NEVER been thoroughly cleaned. I needed it the other night and it barely worked, and made my flower room like an inferno. We go from humidifier to de-humidifer weather overnight around here! And with all this rain coming I'm gonna need it!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

As promised...came early...I don't crop off for at least a couple more weeks.
Running pre shaken material for now.



Hand is for scale.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> As promised...came early...I don't crop off for at least a couple more weeks.
> Running pre shaken material for now.
> View attachment 4896437
> View attachment 4896438
> ...


Did you have to pay import duties.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you have to pay import duties.


Not yet lol.
Fred


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> As promised...came early...I don't crop off for at least a couple more weeks.
> Running pre shaken material for now.
> View attachment 4896437
> View attachment 4896438
> ...


It will be interesting to see how well it works.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got my lawn cut, and the rains are coming starting in about an hour, and supposed to be rainey and cool for several days  Soooo, I am going to pick up a cooler of dry ice this afternoon before the place closes for the weekend and perhaps get creative.
> 
> But first, I need to clean my dehumidifier that is over a decade old and hasn't been cleaned in years...and has NEVER been thoroughly cleaned. I needed it the other night and it barely worked, and made my flower room like an inferno. We go from humidifier to de-humidifer weather overnight around here! And with all this rain coming I'm gonna need it!


dry ice is such a wonderful thing......


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> It will be interesting to see how well it works.


Real test won't be until new crop.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Some freebies even lol.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

The lockdown here has been extended until the end of May now, deeper restrictions.
And on and on and on.....
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> The lockdown here has been extended until the end of May now, deeper restrictions.
> And on and on and on.....
> Fred


Bummer! That sucks, sorry.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer! That sucks, sorry.


It is what it is...I have been in some shitholes of this world, so being stuck at home with my wife....I'll fakn take it all day long.
Fred


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 7, 2021)

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> The lockdown here has been extended until the end of May now, deeper restrictions.
> And on and on and on.....
> Fred


that blows......


----------



## Millo (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> The lockdown here has been extended until the end of May now, deeper restrictions.
> And on and on and on.....
> Fred



I feel you Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

Watching little kids get super hype over pokemon cards at work gets me to my lunch time edible. How adorable... and the sun is shining today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> It is what it is...I have been in some shitholes of this world, so being stuck at home with my wife....I'll fakn take it all day long.
> Fred


I felt that way at first, now we just fight all the time. I'm kinda surprised that they're extended it with a 2.2% positivity rate, we're at 7% and slowly dropping.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Watching little kids get super hype over pokemon cards at work gets me to my lunch time edible. How adorable... and the sun is shining today!


I keep trying to catch one but I think mine is broken


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I keep trying to catch one but I think mine is broken View attachment 4896513


I think you caught dankmon. Oh, wait that's a digimon, shoot.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Watching little kids get super hype over pokemon cards at work gets me to my lunch time edible. How adorable... and the sun is shining today!


you work at a hobby shop?


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

Yup. 


BudmanTX said:


> you work at a hobby shop?


Bit of a nerd. I play switch in my tent sometimes, so the ladies soak it all up >.<


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Some freebies even lol.
> View attachment 4896447
> Fred


Sock alert.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Nice I'm hungry......let's start with a beer first


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice I'm hungry......let's start with a beer first


i still got wait 2 more hours.......

count down has begun.........


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Bit of a nerd. I play switch in my tent sometimes, so the ladies soak it all up >.<


nothing wrong with that....i'm an old time MTG player......so....


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with that....i'm an old time MTG player......so....


Commander? It is the best format...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Mario Kart ftw...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Commander? It is the best format...


 i haven't played in years......still got my card though


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> dry ice is such a wonderful thing......


I have 5 pounds in my cooler...Let the fun begin...Tomorrow, lol. Been a long day!


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i haven't played in years......still got my card though


psht, build a deck with that old trash, I'll bring my old trash, lol


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> psht, build a deck with that old trash, I'll bring my old trash, lol


This was a collection that I wish I still had.



Especially Nasty Nick







*1985 Garbage Pail Kids #1a Nasty Nick*
*Estimated PSA 10 Gem Mint Value: $7,500*
First on the list is "Nasty Nick", the very first card of the very first series released in 1985.
Because it was the first card, it was positioned in the upper left of the printing sheet which meant it was often cut in such a way that the centering would be off from left to right.
That's why finding these in top grade can be so difficult and why they're so expensive in PSA 10 condition, as a result.
The artwork features Nick, dressed as a vampire, ready to bite the neck of a female doll.


----------



## Rsawr (May 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> This was a collection that I wish I still had.
> 
> View attachment 4896715
> 
> ...


I have a few old goofy ones. Not the og high value, but if you have a po box and want a free handful to bring ya back, pm me!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have 5 pounds in my cooler...Let the fun begin...Tomorrow, lol. Been a long day!


All ya need is a good coffee can and some screen 

And a rubber band...  


It's the simple things...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> psht, build a deck with that old trash, I'll bring my old trash, lol


I'll think about it.....used to be a site or possibly an app that u could use and use decks


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...grey and wet today, high of 5C...
Have a great Saturday All.
Fred


----------



## Millo (May 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone...grey and wet today, high of 5C...
> Have a great Saturday All.
> Fred


Good Morning Fred

Today is sunny, 26C-79F with a chilly wind


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good Morning Fred
> 
> Today is sunny, 26C-79F with a chilly wind
> 
> View attachment 4896928


Wooow...enjoy!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


Good morning and that's great!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2021)

Good morning! 

Hey @Jeffislovinlife how is Zeus this morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Hey @Jeffislovinlife how is Zeus this morning?


Thanks for asking and good morning he is adjusting we only had one seizure last night so I think maybe the medicines might be working vet said it would take up to two weeks for it to get into his system and I think I'm going to start him on some CBD what would you suggest as always thank you for your time and you're very kind help


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for asking and good morning he is adjusting we only had one seizure last night so I think maybe the medicines might be working vet said it would take up to two weeks for it to get into his system and I think I'm going to start him on some CBD what would you suggest as always thank you for your time and you're very kind help


Speak to your vet first Jeff, since he is on these new meds.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

We will not mix them until I know it is safe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Speak to your vet first Jeff, since he is on these new meds.
> Fred


I've tried to it is a no go on information from the vet out where we were taking them and a bill of over 300 dollars and wanted 800 dollars before they did anything so we took a them to are old vet and she is willing to do the research but until she is comfortable with it we will do the pills


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've tried to it is a no go on information from the vet out where we were taking them and a bill of over 300 dollars and wanted 800 dollars before they did anything so we took a them to are old vet and she is willing to do the research but until she is comfortable with it we will do the pills


That sounds like a plan to me...all the best for Zeus I can muster.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone...grey and wet today, high of 5C...
> Have a great Saturday All.
> Fred


I know, what happened to spring?? We had snow flurries this a.m.. My tomatoes are dead! No biggy, I have more, and the lettuce and peas survived.

I have 360 grams of trim and 5 pounds of dry ice to play with on this cold rainy day...Hoping for some tasty carts!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

Yeah the vet out there wanted $80 to do Odin's Nails where their sign says $10 but they said Odin was too strong and took 3 tecks to do his nails they wanted us to put him on Trazodone before we brought them in so we were already thinking of finding a new vet


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know, what happened to spring?? We had snow flurries this a.m.. My tomatoes are dead! No biggy, I have more, and the lettuce and peas survived.
> 
> I have 360 grams of trim and 5 pounds of dry ice to play with on this cold rainy day...Hoping for some tasty carts!!


I cannot get dry ice unless I drive 1 1/2 hrs one way...the freeze material only seems to work great.
Work that material, refreeze and work again...keeps on giving.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

This is a couple of runs with material that has already been run a couple or few times.
Using the tumbler to try it.
Works...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

cold water my mechanic brain is going crazy all I can think about is the air conditioning system on a car or the ice maker out of a refrigerator DIY projects


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4897015cold water my mechanic brain is going crazy all I can think about is the air conditioning system on a car or the ice maker out of a refrigerator DIY projects


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

Right there with you


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I cannot get dry ice unless I drive 1 1/2 hrs one way...the freeze material only seems to work great.
> Work that material, refreeze and work again...keeps on giving.
> Fred


I got lucky...I was calling all over, and couldn't find any...Turns out there is a welding supply place about 2 miles away that carries it, and it's probably cheaper than buying ice. Only thing is they are not open on weekends, which is why I got it last night.


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah the vet out there wanted $80 to do Odin's Nails where their sign says $10 but they said Odin was too strong and took 3 tecks to do his nails they wanted us to put him on Trazodone before we brought them in so we were already thinking of finding a new vet


Damn, it probably traumatized the poor guy too! I always had Shepherds that hated getting their nails cut...So much atht about the only time it happened was if they were under anesthesia for something else.

I always wanted to try one of those grinders they make now for dogs nails...Seems a lit less intrusive. The noise might freak them out, IDK. But hell, a Dremel tool would work fine too.









The Best Dog Nail Grinders


Whether you’re filing the tiniest Chihuahua nails or thick talons, we’ve found that these dog nail grinders are the best for safe and efficient nail trimming.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 
one of my new Canadian tenants called this morning. He wanted me to come pick up his rent check for June 1st...He said he was leaving today because there is talk of closing the border. I said I thought it already is closed. He said yes, but they have been letting students go back & forth, but they might stop that he heard, so he was heading home tomorrow a.m., right after getting his 2nd dose if the vaccine.

These guys are something though...I said why don't you mail it, I'm kind of busy today. His response. "It would be easier for me if you came and got it". Lol, yes, I bet it would, but I'm not your daddy  Then I gave him a brilliant idea...Why not leave it with one of your room mates???? "Oh yeah I never thought of that?


----------



## Rsawr (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, it probably traumatized the poor guy too! I always had Shepherds that hated getting their nails cut...So much atht about the only time it happened was if they were under anesthesia for something else.
> 
> I always wanted to try one of those grinders they make now for dogs nails...Seems a lit less intrusive. The noise might freak them out, IDK. But hell, a Dremel tool would work fine too.
> 
> ...


Dremels are great for nails, but noise freaked my babies out. Big dogs are so silly, huh? I would turn it on, put it in the next room and let them get close to it by luring with treats. Once the motor didn't scare them, same again with the funny buzzing on their feet. Vet said they were too violent to get their nails done while the damn dog was leaning on her licking her...


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunday All,
She is still wet and cold, snow last night whilst in the hot tub...was very invigorating.
Have a great day everyone.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

Good morning and happy mom's day


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2021)

Morning.






Happy mother's day! Keep your joints lit and your wine glass full


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

I wish this OLDTIMER felt as sharp as the one on the stone ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I wish this OLDTIMER felt as sharp as the one on the stone ha ha ha View attachment 4897594


Got one too Jeff...I have had this at least 30 years lol....skinning knife.

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I wish this OLDTIMER felt as sharp as the one on the stone ha ha ha View attachment 4897594




Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4897613
> View attachment 4897614
> Fred


Love it coffee and some Pineapple Express and a very good morning to you Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

I don't carry it anymore, I need a new sheath....it falls right out of this one.
Don't want to lose it, it has amazing steel and keeps an edge sharp enough to trim a fly's snatch.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

Coffee hot chocolate mix and Pineapple Express


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love it coffee and some Pineapple Express and a very good morning to you Fred


A good morning to you Jeff.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Smoking some dank mk and dabbing, come on and have a rip Bro.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

All that is needed to keep it up and it doesn't take much


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All that is needed to keep it up and it doesn't take much View attachment 4897618


I grabbed a lansky kit.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Good kit.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 9, 2021)

I really have to clean and buff my oil stone... knife came out with some scuffs this run. Good reminder!


----------



## Offmymeds (May 9, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> What's the time limit between wake...n bake...before it's no longer considered a wake n bake n it's just a bake n ur awake?


It's always 7 AM somewhere


----------



## Offmymeds (May 9, 2021)

I feel great! I have my ticket to freedom. l got my J&J shot an hour ago.

Because I'm a caregiver and due to the circumstances, I've been on virtual lockdown since Mar. '19.

Today, on Mother's Day, my wife is recovering in a hospital bed but for the first time in months she spoke the words, "I'm in no pain."! After the hospital visiting hours I will have a few hours to myself. What a day!!


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All that is needed to* keep it up* and it doesn't take much View attachment 4897618


Are we still talking about knives?? 

Damn feels like winter is trying to creep back in. I was a good son and went and cleaned my moms headstone and planted some flowers I grew from seed...Seemed fitting, eh?? I'm not that good of a son because it's been at least 5 years since I was there, and my sisters dragged me the last time.

How's Zuess today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Are we still talking about knives??
> 
> Damn feels like winter is trying to creep back in. I was a good son and went and cleaned my moms headstone and planted some flowers I grew from seed...Seemed fitting, eh?? I'm not that good of a son because it's been at least 5 years since I was there, and my sisters dragged me the last time.
> 
> How's Zuess today?


He past away this morning in my arms


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He past away this morning in my arms


Fuck Jeff...I'm so sorry...so sorry.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for that and I do really appreciate it Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and I do really appreciate it Fred


I know the pain of losing a good canine Friend Jeff, I'm sorry you and yours must endure this on top of everything else.
Odin will help greatly.
Rest Easy Zeus...Good Boy.
Fred


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He past away this morning in my arms


So sorry bro.  

Give Odin a special treat and a hug from me. I'm sure he needs one. 
Hell, you need a treat! This one's for Zeus! 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2021)

Thank you all for all the well wishes coffee and a big hit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2021)

@FastFreddi your buddy stopped by and dropped off some and told me that tinfoil hats don't do shit ha ha ha silly human


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Jeff.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @FastFreddi your buddy stopped by and dropped off some View attachment 4897863and told me that tinfoil hats don't do shit ha ha ha silly human


Good morning Jeff...I couldn't access the site for some reason.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone...a little late, couldn't get on the site.
Hope all is good.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 10, 2021)

I love the weekend guys! Good morning chill people :] (There's no emoji for taking a shot of green dragon to the face, but you can imagine...)


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff...I couldn't access the site for some reason.
> Fred


Same here, I was seeing a godaddy message about a parked domain. 

Thought I lost you guys.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

I didn't just wake up I swear! 

@Jeffislovinlife sorry to hear bud


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same here, I was seeing a godaddy message about a parked domain.
> 
> Thought I lost you guys.


Ok so it was not just me was having the same issue


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same here, I was seeing a godaddy message about a parked domain.
> 
> Thought I lost you guys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4897915



Artists rendering of me last night.


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He past away this morning in my arms


I am so sorry...My deepest condolences. I know it's usually harder losing them than most people in our lives...I have tears in my eyes  Hang in there!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am so sorry...My deepest condolences. I know it's usually harder losing them than most people in our lives...I have tears in my eyes  Hang in there!!


Thanks for that and I do really appreciate it


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

That sucks on so many levels, sorry Jeff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

I got my irrigation system installed on Saturday. It's working awesome so far. Have to say I don't miss having to check ph and ppm every day, and now I don't even have to worry about watering.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got my irrigation system installed on Saturday. It's working awesome so far. Have to say I don't miss having to check ph and ppm every day, and now I don't even have to worry about watering.
> 
> View attachment 4897987
> View attachment 4897986


Well now, that's just cheating! Lol
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got my irrigation system installed on Saturday. It's working awesome so far. Have to say I don't miss having to check ph and ppm every day, and now I don't even have to worry about watering.
> 
> View attachment 4897987
> View attachment 4897986


They look great BTW.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

The extension cord I used for my pond pump to water with finally died, it was only about 40 yrs old. Probably best to replace it anyway.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> The extension cord I used for my pond pump to water with finally died, it was only about 40 yrs old. Probably best to replace it anyway.


Be sure to get one with a 1 yr warranty.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 10, 2021)

Dude I was waking and baking and trying to come on to RIU this morning and it gave me this weird ass message, I thought it was Y2K and the world was ending. But here we are and I am alive baby...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Well now, that's just cheating! Lol
> Fred


now if only I could get something to harvest for me. 



FastFreddi said:


> They look great BTW.
> Fred


I'm not so sure about this one. It's tiny compared to the others and the leaves are a weird blotchy. It's been that way since it was a seedling.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2021)

i went for a ride to the top of Bluff Mtn.

that's where i want my ashes spread to the wind from


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4898016


Do you get manicures?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> now if only I could get something to harvest for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost looks like a mag issue...odd.
How old is it?
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i went for a ride to the top of Bluff Mtn.
> View attachment 4898059View attachment 4898060View attachment 4898064View attachment 4898065
> that's where i want my ashes spread to the wind from


It's beautiful.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Almost looks like a mag issue...odd.
> How old is it?
> Fred


When I switched over to the reservoir I gave them a little calmag, 2ml per gallon. I'm using tap water this time with a base PPM of 140 so I didn't think I needed much if any.

well umm  They're a lot older than they look. I think I started them on March 20th. They've had a early rough life. They fell over in my cabinet and stayed that way with their roots exposed for two days. I thought they were dead. This is what they looked like on April 15th lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get manicures?


Looks good right!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks good right!


They do. Your wife does nice work.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They do. Your wife does nice work.


No, it's natural


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, it's natural


I don't believe you. They're too shiny and no ridges, you at least buff them.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't believe you. They're too shiny and no ridges, you at least buff them.


I don't know what to tell you. It's all me........just a clip


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what to tell you. It's all me........just a clip


Good genes I guess. I'm jealous.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good genes I guess. I'm jealous.


I've made some good tips.....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I switched over to the reservoir I gave them a little calmag, 2ml per gallon. I'm using tap water this time with a base PPM of 140 so I didn't think I needed much if any.
> 
> well umm  They're a lot older than they look. I think I started them on March 20th. They've had a early rough life. They fell over in my cabinet and stayed that way with their roots exposed for two days. I thought they were dead. This is what they looked like on April 15th lol.
> 
> View attachment 4898080


Well, you did an outstanding job getting them back....that is an awful long time for the size though.
Are they showing faster growth now?
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Well, you did an outstanding job getting them back....that is an awful long time for the size though.
> Are they showing faster growth now?
> Fred


Oh yea they're cruising along now. This is what they looked like on April 27th when I transferred them from the solo cups. I had other problems too. Overwatering, not enough perlite, etc. I'm still learning this coco thing.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh yea they're cruising along now. This is what they looked like on April 27th when I transferred them from the solo cups. I had other problems too. Overwatering, not enough perlite, etc. I'm still learning this coco thing.
> 
> View attachment 4898107


Cool cool.
Fred


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Dude I was waking and baking and trying to come on to RIU this morning and it gave me this weird ass message, I thought it was Y2K and the world was ending. But here we are and I am alive baby...


Welcome to TnT.

Hang around, many say the weird ass massage is worth the wait.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> Hang around, many say the weird ass massage is worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4898121


Almost all ass massages are worth the wait.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i went for a ride to the top of Bluff Mtn.
> View attachment 4898059View attachment 4898060View attachment 4898064View attachment 4898065
> that's where i want my ashes spread to the wind from


Beautiful!


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't believe you. They're too shiny and no ridges, you at least buff them.


The dirt is the clue  not bad for a male but there all same.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The dirt is the clue  not bad for a male but there all same.


LOL I'm not the average house husband.....


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm not the average house husband.....


Oh no you are not!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm not the average house husband.....


I bet you say that to all the ladies


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone...hope our Tuesday is a good one.
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Morning.






So the kids and I where throwing a frisbee around the other day. I watched his eyes cross just before it got him right between them! LOL then he turned into a frisbee ninja and started catching them one handed. Guess he wasn't going to let that happen again  I used to play a lot of frisbee back in the day. Great smoking sport


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should teach him to play disc golf.


----------



## Millo (May 11, 2021)

Good Morning all
Today is rainy as hell, but still hot enough to rock a hoodie 
My plans for today, besides working, is some light defoliation, watering, bud-sniffing, amazon prime video & chill.
This evening I'm going out for a sushi feast with dem boys
Can't wait


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should teach him to play disc golf.


That is a growing sport. Growing up my best friend's family had a sporting goods store that had lots of disc's. We played a lot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That is a growing sport. Growing up my best friend's family had a sporting goods store that had lots of disc's. We played a lot.


It's pretty big here with university students. I've played it a bunch of times, I'm not very accurate but it's fun. 

All outdoor activities are currently closed even though that's not where transmissions are happening  Our provincial government is run by complete morons.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's pretty big here with university students. I've played it a bunch of times, I'm not very accurate but it's fun.
> 
> All outdoor activities are currently closed even though that's not where transmissions are happening  Our provincial government is run by complete morons.
> 
> View attachment 4898577


Our whole country is ...
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's pretty big here with university students. I've played it a bunch of times, I'm not very accurate but it's fun.
> 
> All outdoor activities are currently closed even though that's not where transmissions are happening  Our provincial government is run by complete morons.
> 
> View attachment 4898577


I wanted to see if I still had it. First try I dropped it right in the basketball hoop. Still got it


----------



## Millo (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Our whole country is ...
> Fred


Not only your country...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wanted to see if I still had it. First try I dropped it right in the basketball hoop. Still got it


That's cheating... you need at least a dozen drinks or shots before you start.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's pretty big here with university students. I've played it a bunch of times, I'm not very accurate but it's fun.
> 
> All outdoor activities are currently closed even though that's not where transmissions are happening  Our provincial government is run by complete morons.
> 
> View attachment 4898577


My sister and her family are into it and play all the time....My nephew got them started but it became a family sport...They are in Mass. outside of Boston. It has not caught on in my area at all, that I have heard about, surprisingly.


----------



## Rsawr (May 11, 2021)

University kids around here play extreme frisbee. Also had an outbreak of covid from partying. They need to all keep their damn discs in their pants so us cranky idiots can go to the park without losing an eye or a lung..


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> University kids around here play extreme frisbee. Also had an outbreak of covid from partying. They need to all keep their damn discs in their pants so us cranky idiots can go to the park without losing an eye or a lung..


University here is requiring ALL students to be fully vaccinated to attend in person classes in the fall, and I imagine it will be that way at all SUNY campuses across NYS.


----------



## Rsawr (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> University here is requiring ALL students to be fully vaccinated to attend in person classes in the fall, and I imagine it will be that way at all SUNY campuses across NYS.


Our university is rolling out vaccines to the kiddies, but they are too impatient. I get it, I wanted to party when I still had teenager energy. 

I complain, but my neighborhood has been blessed with very few large outbreaks. The damn uni owns the neighborhood, they better take care of us, haha.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

Yup some Mississippi Mud in the cup hopefully it works got to get moving this morninggood morning to you all and once again


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My sister and her family are into it and play all the time....My nephew got them started but it became a family sport...They are in Mass. outside of Boston. It has not caught on in my area at all, that I have heard about, surprisingly.


I like any sport that you don't have to spend thousands of dollars to participate. I'd probably enjoy real gof if it didn't cost so much to get started. 



manfredo said:


> University here is requiring ALL students to be fully vaccinated to attend in person classes in the fall, and I imagine it will be that way at all SUNY campuses across NYS.


I think it has to be this way. Look at how they behaved in Florida on spring break.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

Try to play golf once or twice don't believe what I did was called golf buddy of mine said he had never seen somebody hit a golf ball a hundred yards straight out and two hundred yards to the right give or take an inch or two


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

Down to 28% battery life on my tablet I can't get it to charge I guess I better log out and log back in on my phone hopefully I can figure this out see y'all later hopefully


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Try to play golf once or twice don't believe what I did was called golf buddy of mine said he had never seen somebody hit a golf ball a hundred yards straight out and two hundred yards to the right give or take an inch or two


I had a friend try to teach me many moons ago, and he insisted on walking the entire course. I probably would have liked it better with a cart!! But yeah, I sucked. Probably played less than 10 times. 

Going to deposit my income tax returns and go shopping for a new grill! I can hit Harbor Freight, WalMart, and Lowes all on the same block!! If I don't wear out first!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a friend try to teach me many moons ago, and he insisted on walking the entire course. I probably would have liked it better with a cart!! But yeah, I sucked. Probably played less than 10 times.
> 
> Going to deposit my income tax returns and go shopping for a new grill! I can hit Harbor Freight, WalMart, and Lowes all on the same block!! If I don't wear out first!


A gas one or a charcoal smoker what will it be


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A gas one or a charcoal smoker what will it be


Gas grill for me....That's another thing catching on in Massachusetts, is smokers. Both my sisters have them now and are telling me I need one. Maybe after my visit....we'll see if they can convince me!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Gas grill for me....That's another thing catching on in Massachusetts, is smokers. Both my sisters have them now and are telling me I need one. Maybe after my visit....we'll see if they can convince me!


smoker for the win....

mine was $50, and works wonderful


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

Morning btw.......

it's a cool 72 this morning, we got a cool front pushing through today, they're saying this evening rain possibly hail in some spots.....

Coffee is up and fresh....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

now where are those country sausage and egg taco's....

oh here they are......and the good hot sauce..........

tums, taco's and coffee.......i'm set


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Gas grill for me....That's another thing catching on in Massachusetts, is smokers. Both my sisters have them now and are telling me I need one. Maybe after my visit....we'll see if they can convince me!


They have combos gas and charcoal if you are having a hard time choosing


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

this is like mine $70 at lowes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

Fire fire fire in the bowl


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

That's not how you're supposed to do it Jeff lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

oh sure it is.....


----------



## Rsawr (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not how you're supposed to do it Jeff lol


Where does the fire go, then?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not how you're supposed to do it Jeff lol


It happens when your bowl is full of resin and catches fire not that I put it in but forgot to clean it ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

But I did take a big old rip off it for old time sake ruff ruff coughing my head off


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

15 minutes ago this bird slammed into the window.......it was twitching on the ground! I went to check it out I thought it was a gonner. It popped up and sat there for a while. I figured I'd go inside and check on it in a few. When I went back it flew up a few feet into this bush. Lucky bird.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 15 minutes ago this bird slammed into the window.......it was twitching on the ground! I went to check it out I thought it was a gonner. It popped up and sat there for a while. I figured I'd go inside and check on it in a few. When I went back it flew up a few feet into this bush. Lucky bird.
> View attachment 4898707


Beautiful...some kind of cardinal?
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 15 minutes ago this bird slammed into the window.......it was twitching on the ground! I went to check it out I thought it was a gonner. It popped up and sat there for a while. I figured I'd go inside and check on it in a few. When I went back it flew up a few feet into this bush. Lucky bird.
> View attachment 4898707


I meant to do that


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I meant to do thatView attachment 4898711


Likely story


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Likely story


It's his story and he's sticking to it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Beautiful...some kind of cardinal?
> Fred


Really cool birds








Rose-breasted grosbeak - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really cool birds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We get this kind in the summer, usually a matched pair. Black-headed Grosbeak. They eat the sunflower seeds I have in the feeder.
Not my picture.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Gas grill for me....That's another thing catching on in Massachusetts, is smokers. Both my sisters have them now and are telling me I need one. Maybe after my visit....we'll see if they can convince me!


I love my Big Green Egg


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Big Green Egg


I've heard that they are really good can even do Pizza on it have you tried this


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Big Green Egg


i like those...........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Big Green Egg


My mind immediately went to the Goop Jade Egg. 




DarkWeb said:


> 15 minutes ago this bird slammed into the window.......it was twitching on the ground! I went to check it out I thought it was a gonner. It popped up and sat there for a while. I figured I'd go inside and check on it in a few. When I went back it flew up a few feet into this bush. Lucky bird.
> View attachment 4898707


Angry birds.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

I have a gas grill and side burner smoker I picked up for free. The smoker is about to burn out the firebox, but I'll probably replace it with the same type once it becomes recyclable.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a gas grill and side burner smoker I picked up for free. The smoker is about to burn out the firebox, but I'll probably replace it with the same type once it becomes recyclable.


i have a gas grill too...keep that one under the car port....but my cheap smoker is prolly one the best i've used in a long time......it's nice and rust on the outside, and very well seasoned on the inside.....think i got one more year with it till i have to decide on a new one....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

My little gas grillbut I like the fireslap it up over the fire pit


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

I use to have a Weber charcoal but gave it to tenants years ago....I do like the convenience and speed of gas.

But damned, like everything else, grills have gone up in price! I didn;t buy one yet, but looked at Lowes and WalMart...very limited stock both places. Maybe I will patch mine up for another year! It's actually got great grates  

In fact it's on right now warming up to cook my lunch!!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've heard that they are really good can even do Pizza on it have you tried this


I do pizza, actually ANYTHING, on the Q....just a matter of manipulating the heat.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

I've done pizza on my Webber charcoal. Love that thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I do pizza, actually ANYTHING, on the Q....just a matter of manipulating the heat.
> Fred


Tinfoil is my best friend when it comes to it making tents and rapping corn on the cob and stuff and bacon wrapped chicken breast I know what I'm having for dinner lol thank you


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

@DarkWeb have you ever been morel hunting? I'm guessing yes because of your avatar. I'm meeting up with my mom and brother tomorrow to look for them in the woods.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tinfoil is my best friend when it comes to it making tents and rapping corn on the cob and stuff and bacon wrapped chicken breast I know what I'm having for dinner lol thank you


I have some corn to throw on the grill later.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb have you ever been morel hunting? I'm guessing yes because of your avatar. I'm meeting up with my mom and brother tomorrow to look for them in the woods.


Yes every year for at least the last 5! I've had my eye on my spots the last week.....but it's still to cold here, but we are in the window. My cousin called me last Friday he hit a jackpot. Shit I gotta find a pic from a couple years ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes every year for at least the last 5! I've had my eye on my spots the last week.....but it's still to cold here, but we are in the window. My cousin called me last Friday he hit a jackpot. Shit I gotta find a pic from a couple years ago.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4898768
> View attachment 4898773
> View attachment 4898774


I’d fux with it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes every year for at least the last 5! I've had my eye on my spots the last week.....but it's still to cold here, but we are in the window. My cousin called me last Friday he hit a jackpot. Shit I gotta find a pic from a couple years ago.


This will be a first for me. They've been going together every spring for years. Are they in the same spot every year? I guess everyone around my parents looks for them and nobody talks about where they find them. 



DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4898768
> View attachment 4898773
> View attachment 4898774


 I haven't seen ones that large before!


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2021)

Sauté diced shallots and garlic just until the shallots turn translucent, add a splash of champagne, reduce almost all the way, add a little cream, reduce by 1/3-1/2, add freshly grated parmigiano reggiano, salt and pepper to taste. Add boiled gnocchi and sauté till the sauce coats the dumplings. You’re welcome.

PS, go sorta easy on the champagne, it’s a pretty strong flavor when reduced

PPS, @Laughing Grass ,make sure to use real cream. At least 35% butterfat cream. Not coffee creamer


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Remember the little ones will be bigger in a few days.


Laughing Grass said:


> This will be a first for me. They've been going together every spring for years. Are they in the same spot every year? I guess everyone around my parents looks for them and nobody talks about where they find them.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen ones that large before!


Yes all spots are very secret. They do grow in the same area. Maybe not every year and it's weather dependent.....sometimes the window is days and not the whole month. Elevation, orientation....types of trees. All play a part. It's fun and very yummy.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen ones that large before!


no no no....keep your mouth shut Budman........


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Always put them in cold water bath....a few. It drives out any bugs. Dump that wash water back if you can in the same area or another area if you can't. It keeps the spores in the wild and might just start a new spot.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no no no....keep your mouth shut Budman........


Yes yes yes SAY IT MAN!!!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sauté diced shallots and garlic just until the shallots turn translucent, add a splash of champagne, reduce almost all the way, add a little cream, reduce by 1/3-1/2, add freshly grated parmigiano reggiano, salt and pepper to taste. Add boiled gnocchi and sauté till the sauce coats the dumplings. You’re welcome.
> 
> PS, go sorta easy on the champagne, it’s a pretty strong flavor when reduced
> 
> PPS, @Laughing Grass ,make sure to use real cream. At least 35% butterfat cream. Not coffee creamer


That sounds yummy, do you make your own dumplings? I'm never using coffee creamer again! We're also looking for wild leeks which I'm told are plentiful. My mom makes a killer potato leek soup. 



DarkWeb said:


> Always put them in cold water bath....a few. It drives out any bugs. Dump that wash water back if you can in the same area or another area if you can't. It keeps the spores in the wild and might just start a new spot.


That's helpful thanks! I don't think they were doing anything like that. 



BudmanTX said:


> no no no....keep your mouth shut Budman........


lol too easy.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds yummy, do you make your own dumplings? I'm never using coffee creamer again! We're also looking for wild leeks which I'm told are plentiful. My mom makes a killer potato leek soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that door was way to open....i have to say.....


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds yummy, do you make your own dumplings? I'm never using coffee creamer again! We're also looking for wild leeks which I'm told are plentiful. My mom makes a killer potato leek soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t make gnocchi that often, but it’s super easy. It’s actually not my favorite thing to eat, but that was a dish we served at the country club that I was partial to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t make gnocchi that often, but it’s super easy. It’s actually not my favorite thing to eat, but that was a dish we served at the country club that I was partial to.


I was confused for a minute. I'd never heard gnocchi referred to as dumplings. I was thinking like Chinese stuffed dumplings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that door was way to open....i have to say.....


You can't pick the low hanging fruit...

I've seen some huge ones.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seen some huge ones.



i'd bet you say that to all the girls....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

I hope it's a good year. I'm getting excited for morels now lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

i'm kinda hoping for a food fishing and crabing season this year......especially after our Febuary we had...i got reports it hurt some of the fisheries and stuff...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope it's a good year. I'm getting excited for morels now lol


To be honest I don't think I've ever ate morels. I just lept at the chance to be out with other people.


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 11, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Yes sir. Love the wake and bake


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be honest I don't think I've ever ate morels. I just lept at the chance to be out with other people.


Really good. You will not want to wait a whole year to eat them.......eat them hot 








Simple Fried Morel Mushrooms


The rich, meaty flavor of fresh morel mushrooms is enhanced by a simple pan-frying technique.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


Yes.....yes it is.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4898768
> View attachment 4898773
> View attachment 4898774


Oh ye of porous morels.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Yes sir. Love the wake and bake


Welcome to TnT.


Checking out the past is cool. History can be fascinating.

Replying to a 14 year old post?

Try this link.




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


I hope it's a good year. I'm getting excited for morels now lol



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> 
> Checking out the past is cool. History can be fascinating.
> ...


yeah this ones current history is rather interesting to say the least......


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tinfoil is my best friend when it comes to it making tents and rapping corn on the cob and stuff and bacon wrapped chicken breast I know what I'm having for dinner lol thank you


We have Q and tinfoil within inches of each other ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire fire fire in the bowlView attachment 4898704


I read that, but I hear the voice at about 3.24.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'd bet you say that to all the girls....


Best pick up line hands down... I bet that lipstick would look great on me. I've seen it used successfully a few times. YMMV


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah this ones current history is rather interesting to say the least......


I agree, It is likely this is not it's first attempt to annoy the masses.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I agree, It is likely this is not it's first attempt to annoy the masses.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best pick up line hands down... I bet that lipstick would look great on me. I've seen it used successfully a few times. YMMV


Well if you're looking for more mushrooms.....








12 Tips for Finding More Morel Mushrooms This Spring


Morel mushrooms are a mystery, a miracle, and a gift of the spring woods. Their arrival often coincides with turkey season. They can appear overnight and remain maddeningly elusive. Veteran mushroom hunters covet their secret spots with a possessive fervor equal to that of any bass fishermen or...




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> 
> Checking out the past is cool. History can be fascinating.
> ...


Jesus h christ lmfao! You guys ...
Fred


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> 
> Checking out the past is cool. History can be fascinating.
> ...


 lol. I like the echoes


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well if you're looking for more mushrooms.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a buddy that is ruthless at this time of year...almost every day he goes hunting them.
Fred


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I have a buddy that is ruthless at this time of year...almost every day he goes hunting them.
> Fred


I like the name. I used to be Jumpin Jimmy


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well if you're looking for more mushrooms.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to wonder how someone looked at a morel and thought I'm going to eat that.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> I like the name. I used to be Jumpin Jimmy


Right on.
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well if you're looking for more mushrooms.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None, truly none of this describes the high desert.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have to wonder how someone looked at a morel and thought I'm going to eat that.


Make sure it's hollow!

Where they successful the other years?


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have to wonder how someone looked at a morel and thought I'm going to eat that.


You underestimate vegan zombs.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You underestimate vegan zombs.
> 
> View attachment 4898870


Vegan cavemen...


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Vegan cavemen...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I agree, It is likely this is not it's first attempt to annoy the masses.


makes me wonder if he has a hat like this...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Make sure it's hollow!
> 
> Where they successful the other years?


Not every year and they didn't go last year. My mom can't really go deep into the forest so they probably aren't going to the best spots.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You underestimate vegan zombs.
> 
> View attachment 4898870


lol it does look like a brain. The ones like @DarkWeb posted earlier remind me of lung tissue.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not every year and they didn't go last year. My mom can't really go deep into the forest so they probably aren't going to the best spots.


But she goes...that is awesome.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it does look like a brain. The ones like @DarkWeb posted earlier remind me of lung tissue.


You know it's called the penis mushroom........make sure it's hollow....


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have to wonder how someone looked at a morel and thought I'm going to eat that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know it's called the penis mushroom........make sure it's hollow....


That is the stinkhorn.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

A


cannabineer said:


> That is the stinkhorn.
> 
> View attachment 4898881


After anal?
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> A
> After anal?
> Fred


It’s generic name is _Phallus impudicus_


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know it's called the penis mushroom........make sure it's hollow....


how do you know if it's hollow? 



FastFreddi said:


> But she goes...that is awesome.
> Fred


Once the weather turns she's playing in her gardens from sun up to sun down. I hope I have that type of stamina when I'm her age.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

lokie said:


>


There's something not right about you...

my type of people.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how do you know if it’s hollow?


You give it the finger


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You give it the finger


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4898889


Aye-aye Skipper


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best pick up line hands down... I bet that lipstick would look great on me. I've seen it used successfully a few times. YMMV


If I tried that she would get it out of her purse and start putting it on me.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's something not right about you...
> 
> my type of people.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've heard that they are really good can even do Pizza on it have you tried this


They can and they do it well from friends who have done it. I haven't.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They can and they do it well from friends who have done it. I haven't.


You make it and I’ll bring the sixer


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Aye-aye Skipper


i was debating whether to post that exact phrase or the aye-aye that looked like he had a finger in his bum.

finger bum won.




raratt said:


> If I tried that she would get it out of her purse and start putting it on me.


Shiny loonie if you try it and report back.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> If I tried that she would get it out of her purse and start putting it on me.


A little color would be nice. I'd stay away from the peach bases and go for the pinks.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how do you know if it's hollow?


Slice it with a very sharp knife.....they are brittle. The whole thing is hollow, stem all the way up. 

I slice them vertically just before I give them the first cold water bath also.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

So I was gonna post a pic for 1620h



but successful intercept by terrier


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i was debating whether to post that exact phrase or the aye-aye that looked like he had a finger in his bum.
> 
> finger bum won.
> 
> ...


It was almost


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So I was gonna post a pic for 1620h
> 
> View attachment 4898948
> 
> ...


My new toy came yesterday....


1, 2, 3 or 6 - 1 1/4's and it works great.



No more hand rolling


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My new toy came yesterday....
> View attachment 4898964
> 
> 1, 2, 3 or 6 - 1 1/4's and it works great.
> ...


Nice!
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My new toy came yesterday....
> View attachment 4898964
> 
> 1, 2, 3 or 6 - 1 1/4's and it works great.
> ...


I will need to try those. They’re the adult version of (the top item on the truck plaque)


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

What do you all think of this...only day 52.

Fred


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> What do you all think of this...only day 52.
> View attachment 4898992
> Fred


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> If I tried that she would get it out of her purse and start putting it on me.


the best line i've ever used is from "My Blue Heaven" with steve martin and rick moranis..you follow a hot chick around the store and when you get close to her in the freezer section you tell her "it's dangerous for you to be in this part of the store!" they always ask "why?"...you reply "because you're so hot, you could melt all of this stuff!"...it's worked more than once for me


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So I was gonna post a pic for 1620h
> 
> View attachment 4898948
> 
> ...


Well someone looks comfy....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffeegood morning


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Yessir! And a Jolt!
Good morning Jeff and Everyone...hope Hump Day is suiting for All!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Morning.





Only counts if you land it.....


Hope the sun comes out. Man only four more weeks of school left.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Sir!
> Fred


Hey Fred. What's good today?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey Fred. What's good today?


Not the weather lol...got a little cold front moved in last night.
Rain today but nice tomorrow hopefully and for the weekend.
Wife is anxious to get planting outside!
Whatchu upta?
Fred
Oh...and trying hard to not kill a plant lol.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

These girlz are getting close...checking trichs on a couple Friday...



These two are close.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> These girlz are getting close...checking trichs on a couple Friday...
> View attachment 4899297
> View attachment 4899298
> View attachment 4899300
> ...


Looking awesome


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

Last night I peed on my garden to establish dominance


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Not the weather lol...got a little cold front moved in last night.
> Rain today but nice tomorrow hopefully and for the weekend.
> Wife is anxious to get planting outside!
> Whatchu upta?
> ...


Damn, I was hoping you were going to tell me the sun is on the way. I think today is the last day of this cold. You all know I love the winter....but in the winter lol 

This weekend....I better dig out the lawnmower  and put away the snowblower. Do some things on the jeep....make some room in the shop. My wife's probably got things I don't know about too lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, I was hoping you were going to tell me the sun is on the way. I think today is the last day of this cold. You all know I love the winter....but in the winter lol
> 
> This weekend....I better dig out the lawnmower  and put away the snowblower. Do some things on the jeep....make some room in the shop. My wife's probably got things I don't know about too lol


What year is your Jeep


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, I was hoping you were going to tell me the sun is on the way. I think today is the last day of this cold. You all know I love the winter....but in the winter lol
> 
> This weekend....I better dig out the lawnmower  and put away the snowblower. Do some things on the jeep....make some room in the shop. My wife's probably got things I don't know about too lol


I can't figure out whether to bring the lawnmower out or pull the snowblower back out lolol. Northeast is flip flopping, one day its 60's next its 30's and wet.

Also reason I replied to this was because I know all about the "honey do" list and I just want you to know that you are not alone out there brother!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What year is your Jeep


Which one?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Which one?


Well if you are going to be that way the toy ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Or should I say the one with the biggest tires


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

Ima have to go to ebay and get me a jeep


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or should I say the one with the biggest tires


Or the one with the straight six or V8 in it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

My toy has been a square body xj. I think it was in '99 when I got the first one.......it's been a few different year bodies but the parts get moved. This is probably the last body I'll use '96. It's had 31's...33's...36's currently on 33's. Long arms. 3/16" plated unitbody, ceramic coated header.......the list is long.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or the one with the straight six or V8 in it


Ok one more or the one that is a rock crawler lol ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or should I say the one with the biggest tires


I have a set of 35's in the shop for my '16


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok one more or the one that is a rock crawler lol ha ha ha


On the 33's I can have one front tire about 5' off level ground before the back starts to come up. Lots of flex. The emergency brake cable is holding me back from flexing more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> On the 33's I can have one front tire about 5' off level ground before the back starts to come up. Lots of flex. The emergency brake cable is holding me back from flexing more.


That would make a hella funny daily driver


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok one more or the one that is a rock crawler lol ha ha ha





DarkWeb said:


> I have a set of 35's in the shop for my '16


Daughter in law just got a new Jeep Wrangler. She loves it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Daughter in law just got a new Jeep Wrangler. She loves it.


The four-door one and does it actually take care of the Jeep wobble wife was wondering about that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

And a very good morning to you @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The four-door one and does it actually take care of the Jeep wobble wife was wondering about that


Good morning Jeff. Yup it's a beautiful blue four door one with surf racks. They are in Maui so I only have pictures although if they come home and move to San Diego for their next adventure I may be able to answer you then.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking awesome


Thank you Sir.
Fred


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

2004, the year I graduated high school.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> 2004, the year I graduated high school.


My youngestyou youngster


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> 2004, the year I graduated high school.


And?
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The four-door one and does it actually take care of the Jeep wobble wife was wondering about that


The "rides like a jeep" saying comes from poor geometry in the suspension or steering.

The extra wheelbase of the 4d does make for a more comfortable ride and the new pick up is even longer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The "rides like a jeep" saying comes from poor geometry in the suspension or steering.
> 
> The extra wheelbase of the 4d does make for a more comfortable ride and the new pick up is even longer.


The wife seen my 79 cj and thought she wanted one until she got in one it was raining and she went over some railroad tracks going around a corner the rail road tracks had that rubber mat in between the rails and it would have been fun for me but not so much fun for her that was the last time she said she wanted a Jeep


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

not another one.....sheesh......this is way to early...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Have my eye on a 49 Willie's it's a barn find


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

Mornin

it's 58F and a wake up.........high today near 70F....

Coffee is up, nice and fresh


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

and now for something completely different.....

bean and cheese taco's with slice jalopeno.....

yeah i'm gonna feel this later....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife seen my 79 cj and thought she wanted one until she got in one it was raining and she went over some railroad tracks going around a corner the rail road tracks had that rubber mat in between the rails and it would have been fun for me but not so much fun for her that was the last time she said she wanted a Jeep


Was that a cj5 or a 6?



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have my eye on a 49 Willie's it's a barn find


Maybe someday.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was that a cj5 or a 6?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someday.....


Love it and I was thinking it was a 7 but now I'm not sure


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> And?
> Fred


Just shocked to see a thread with 2004 pages , gave me some flashbacks and made me order another delivery of some dank. Should be here in an hour and ill be off saying some more shit that doesn't make sense to anyone but me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love it and I was thinking it was a 7 but now I'm not sure


I've had 3 of them 79 80 82


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My youngestView attachment 4899360you youngster


I got an old soul though!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Just shocked to see a thread with 2004 pages , gave me some flashbacks and made me order another delivery of some dank. Should be here in an hour and ill be off saying some more shit that doesn't make sense to anyone but me.


Go you.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I got an old soul though!


It's all good all are welcome to the mad house


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Good morning chill people.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people.


Good morning.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's all good all are welcome to the mad house


I thought everyone here seemed pretty normal, it's why I stuck around. Are you saying we are ALL just weird?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Are you saying we are ALL just weird?


and?

i've been like that for years......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people.


Good morning to you chill person


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you chill personView attachment 4899387


That pen makes me jealous... I just had a poorly rolled blunt


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Just shocked to see a thread with 2004 pages , gave me some flashbacks and made me order another delivery of some dank. Should be here in an hour and ill be off saying some more shit that doesn't make sense to anyone but me.


so new sock......

on a scale from 1 to 10 how stoned are you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought everyone here seemed pretty normal, it's why I stuck around. Are you saying we are ALL just weird?


Ok ok maybe not you


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok maybe not you


See, normal. If jeff says so, can't be wrong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

O NO MISTER BILL


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so new sock......
> 
> on a scale from 1 to 10 how stoned are you?


I think my last account was from like 7 years ago? (not even sure what the email or username was but I could tell you all the strains I grew and you could easily find the accounts and all sock puppets )

On a scale of 1 to 10 I would say a 4, just smoked off one of those pens and they just don't hit like a nice freshly rolled joint.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> See, normal. If jeff says so, can't be wrong.


Odin is the smart one around here


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin is the smart one around here


If I went by Whiskey or Tango I am only normal while actively handing them treats. All other times I am a crazy person.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin is the smart one around here


And he can not be reached right nowso please hold all further judgment making


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If I went by Whiskey or Tango I am only normal while actively handing them treats. All other times I am a crazy person.


NATO comm language...you serve?
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4899391


Brother!!!!!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

This morning was bust, I have no morels. It's super wet up there, most of the time we were in ankle deep mud.


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> NATO comm language...you serve?
> Fred


Nope, got them from a breeder with a theme, and I was happy to oblige with no frilly modifications. But to everyone that has, damn good on you. My grandpa flew planes in ww11


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This morning was bust, I have no morels. It's super wet up there, most of the time we were in ankle deep mud.


Were there alligators!?
Fred


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no morals.


fify


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, got them from a breeder with a theme, and I was happy to oblige with no frilly modifications. But to everyone that has, damn good on you. My grandpa flew planes in ww11


Give him a hug for me when you can
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Were there alligators!?
> Fred


Kinda looked like an area where alligators would live. 





raratt said:


> fify


we already knew that!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda looked like an area where alligators would live.
> 
> View attachment 4899395
> 
> ...


Looks like a great hunt area...
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda looked like an area where alligators would live.
> 
> View attachment 4899395
> 
> ...


i sense a little gorilla action happening....

nice shoes.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda looked like an area where alligators would live.
> 
> View attachment 4899395
> 
> ...


What's the weather in the next week?? I like that spot. I like that tree. Look around the standing trees.....up to a 20' radius around the trunk. Get low you will see them better. You gotta go every like 2 days if you can, to the same spots.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Looks like a great hunt area...
> Fred


There's so many downed trees there. It would make for a great north shore mountain bike area. 



BudmanTX said:


> i sense a little gorilla action happening....
> 
> nice shoes.....


It's too far from my place for a guerilla garden, about an hour drive north. My brother was making fun of my boots and pants, I was the only one with dry feet at the end. 









DarkWeb said:


> What's the weather in the next week?? I like that spot. I like that tree. Look around the standing trees.....up to a 20' radius around the trunk. Get low you will see them better. You gotta go every like 2 days if you can, to the same spots.


It's supposed to be mid 60's with no rain. My brother is heading back to Ottawa on Friday so this was probably our only chance.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's so many downed trees there. It would make for a great north shore mountain bike area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that meme...
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the best line i've ever used is from "My Blue Heaven" with steve martin and rick moranis..you follow a hot chick around the store and when you get close to her in the freezer section you tell her "it's dangerous for you to be in this part of the store!" they always ask "why?"...you reply "because you're so hot, you could melt all of this stuff!"...it's worked more than once for me


lol and it worked? I love cheesy pick up lines.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol and it worked? I love cheesy pick up lines.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This morning was bust, I have no morels. It's super wet up there, most of the time we were in ankle deep mud.


i misread that as "i have no morals" and was looking forward to a good dirty story....



Laughing Grass said:


> lol and it worked? I love cheesy pick up lines.


works like a charm, as long as you use it on the right woman (or man, if that's your preference)...
of course, i've used it on women that i didn't think i had a chance with, just for the hell of it, and ended up in a backseat in the parking lot once or twice....the church lady with the Jesus saves bumper sticker and the crucifix necklace....the rich bitch whose shoes cost more than my truck...
of course, i've also gotten more than a few cold stares...you just walk away from them and pick new prey


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought everyone here seemed pretty normal, it's why I stuck around. Are you saying we are ALL just weird?


Nope....We're all crazy, just some hide it better than others


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i misread that as "i have no morals" and was looking forward to a good dirty story....
> 
> 
> works like a charm, as long as you use it on the right woman (or man, if that's your preference)...
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i misread that as "i have no morals" and was looking forward to a good dirty story....
> 
> 
> works like a charm, as long as you use it on the right woman (or man, if that's your preference)...
> ...


No way I could do something like that, I think I'd die if I hit on someone and they laughed in my face.


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No way I could do something like that, I think I'd die if I hit on someone and they laughed in my face.


I thought that was the normal response? Uh oh... :[


----------



## Token Dankies (May 12, 2021)

There was a moment in time that I had to roll like 30k cones and so I know first hand what goes into a lot of those pre rolled hooters but holy mother of all that is great, I ended up getting a free one and it hit like a magic carpet. Lifted my heart up and planted my ass down lololol ahhh good ol fashion Bubblegum.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No way I could do something like that, I think I'd die if I hit on someone and they laughed in my face.


it's easy to forget the ones who laugh, just think of the ones who didn't....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought that was the normal response? Uh oh... :[


I probably got lucky. I'm 2 for 3 so far. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's easy to forget the ones who laugh, just think of the ones who didn't....


lol I still haven't forgotten about my awkward teenage years.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought everyone here seemed pretty normal, it's why I stuck around. Are you saying we are ALL just weird?


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4899652


Well, if the shoe fits, have a sits...  but 6 feet away please


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well, if the shoe fits, have a sits...  but 6 feet away please


@lokie has had his vaccine... give 'em a hug.


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @lokie has had his vaccine... give 'em a hug.


Just got my second an hour ago. made a batch of green dragon, and have stew simmering for later if i get chills.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just got my second an hour ago. made a batch of green dragon, and have stew simmering for later if i get chills.


Did you experience any side effects on the first dose?


----------



## Rsawr (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you experience any side effects on the first dose?


Nope, maybe exhaustion the following day, but it was also Monday, so hard to say.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

i have to wait two more weeks for my second dose, all i got was a sore arm for about 3 or 4 days...i work with gomers who tell me that the vaccine will make me sterile, impotent, or omnipotent...it's hard to understand them with them only having three teef...
one told me he wasn't getting any shot, he was right with jesus, who would take care of him....i asked him if it ever occured to him that maybe the way jesus was trying to save people was by making other people want to be doctors?...

same guy was hacking up a lung one day, told him he ought to quit smoking, and he told me "all that stuff is shit, i breathe EASIER after i smoke." then he hacked up the other lung....
so i'm taking the shots more to protect me from them, than them from me...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, maybe exhaustion the following day, but it was also Monday, so hard to say.


Fingers crossed it goes the same way. it knocked me on my ass for a day with flu like symptoms chills, achy muscles and a headache.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to wait two more weeks for my second dose, all i got was a sore arm for about 3 or 4 days...i work with gomers who tell me that the vaccine will make me sterile, impotent, or omnipotent...it's hard to understand them with them only having three teef...
> one told me he wasn't getting any shot, he was right with jesus, who would take care of him....i asked him if it ever occured to him that maybe the way jesus was trying to save people was by making other people want to be doctors?...
> View attachment 4899672
> same guy was hacking up a lung one day, told him he ought to quit smoking, and he told me "all that stuff is shit, i breathe EASIER after i smoke." then he hacked up the other lung....
> so i'm taking the shots more to protect me from them, than them from me...


Lol three teef 

I'm supposed to get my second dose on August 21st. Yesterday they announced that they're suspending the use of Astrazeneca because of the increasing blood clots so who knows. I'm kinda regretting going to the hotspot popup vaccination center, I should have just waited until my age group's turn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fingers crossed it goes the same way. it knocked me on my ass for a day with flu like symptoms chills, achy muscles and a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


August? really?
i got the Moderna vaccine, only 28 days between doses, have to go back on the 30th and i'll be fully vaccinated


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> August? really?
> i got the Moderna vaccine, only 28 days between doses, have to go back on the 30th and i'll be fully vaccinated


We’re doing the same thing as the UK, four months between doses so they can get as many first doses out as possible. If we follow the prescribed interval nobody under 35 would get the vaccine this year. They’re also extending our stay at home order until June 2nd. Our premier has been awol since mid April after his failed attempt to turn Ontario into 1940's Germany. It's not even clear who's running this place anymore 









Doug Ford Gives Ontario Police New Powers to Arbitrarily Stop and Question Anyone Who Leaves Their Home


New measures are




pressprogress.ca





You can't make this shit up!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re doing the same thing as the UK, four months between doses so they can get as many first doses out as possible. If we follow the prescribed interval nobody under 35 would get the vaccine this year. They’re also extending our stay at home order until June 2nd. Our premier has been awol since mid April after his failed attempt to turn Ontario into 1940's Germany. It's not even clear who's running this place anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, that's right, i keep forgetting that you're a Canadian. Sorry you lost your "We're above all this shit, silly Americans." status...welcome to the jungle...it gets worse here every day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re doing the same thing as the UK, four months between doses so they can get as many first doses out as possible. If we follow the prescribed interval nobody under 35 would get the vaccine this year. They’re also extending our stay at home order until June 2nd. Our premier has been awol since mid April after his failed attempt to turn Ontario into 1940's Germany. It's not even clear who's running this place anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's surprising to me, individual states are starting to slow new vaccine orders, as the people who want it are just about done getting it, and the rest of the idiots refuse to get vaccinated. i would have thought that that would have helped ease the wait for the rest of the world.

https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-health-ad578143ffb2e934dc32ae200ff594bb

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-19-vaccine-doses-states/

https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/04/23/world/covid-vaccine-coronavirus-cases


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

does it make me a bad person that i don't really give a shit about the people who refuse to get vaccinated? it actually seems like part of natural selection to me, the way i tell myself those dead animals you see on the road were the stupid ones. many of those who refuse to get vaccinated will get ill, and a fair number of them will die, but it won't really be a significant number compared to what we've already seen, because the hospitals won't be swamped with cases, they'll have plenty of ventilators, the staff won't be as badly overworked (although i'm sure they're all close to collapse by now)...in other words, those of us sensible enough to get vaccinated and not spread the disease, to not take up resources because we can't control our paranoia, that can see it's in our own best interest to get vaccinated and stop the spread of the virus...will once again carry their sick, coughing, contagious asses through the worst of it, while they continue to be a burden on everyone else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2021)

sorry....i still get irritated and have to vent occasionally....fucking ignorant hillbillies...


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it make me a bad person that i don't really give a shit about the people who refuse to get vaccinated?


I say yes.
I do that because the sentiment in that sentence buys into the basic pseudolibertarian lie used by many of the idiots: “my body, my choice”.


That line of thought breaks at the first transmission (by idiot) to anyone else who would not (“vaccine-hesitant”) or could not (school-age) already be vaccinated.

You allude to that in the rest of your post, in which you mention “carrying their [sick, ignorant] asses”, which means you understand the cost to the community of those who willingly transmit this virus and openly provide a pool from which the next new bad variant will emerge.

I care about the antivax idiots. They cast a longer shadow than they care to believe.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

Morning.

She doesn't like to be called a "plastic bag"

WTF is wrong with people? 

Beautiful day here. Ugh the battery is probably charged on the mower.....it might start.....damn it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's surprising to me, individual states are starting to slow new vaccine orders, as the people who want it are just about done getting it, and the rest of the idiots refuse to get vaccinated. i would have thought that that would have helped ease the wait for the rest of the world.
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-health-ad578143ffb2e934dc32ae200ff594bb
> 
> ...


Biden said something about splitting 50 million doses of astrazeneca between Canada and Mexico. I don't think there's much point in that now. It should probably go to India and Bangladesh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I say yes.
> I do that because the sentiment in that sentence buys into the basic pseudolibertarian lie used by many of the idiots: “my body, my choice”.
> 
> 
> ...


no, it doesn't seem like you care about the idiots themselves, you care about the consequences of their actions...much the same as i do...they, themselves, are mostly meaningless to me, they chose their paths, with the same information the rest of us have, and they can take the consequences of their choices...unfortunately, those consequences splash all over the rest of us, much like mental diarrhea....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Quite in here this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it doesn't seem like you care about the idiots themselves, you care about the consequences of their actions...much the same as i do...they, themselves, are mostly meaningless to me, they chose their paths, with the same information the rest of us have, and they can take the consequences of their choices...unfortunately, those consequences splash all over the rest of us, much like mental diarrhea....


Vaccine hesitancy is very low here... around 20% and it's mainly in the older generations. Everyone in my circle of friends either wants it or has already had their first dose.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Coffee and vape and a good coffee to you all


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee and vape View attachment 4900072and a good coffee to you all


Same breakfast as me!!

Dentist here laster this morning...for a cleaning, and then I have to go back next week for a broken tooth. Hoping he doesn't tell me I need a root canal.

Sun is shining...we had a light frost again last night.  I want warmth....I want to remove the flannel sheets and electric blanket....I want to wear shorts every day! I want to wear flip flops!

My mother would say, "how does it feel to want?" 

Hopefully more people and places will take the same stand as I am. If you are not vaccinated, you are not coming in my house! Which reminds me, it;s my dads b-day tomorrow...85 I think. Maybe a cookout this weekend. I think I saw 70f for Sunday...

Haver a good one all...The final episode of "Mom" tonight


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I want to wear shorts every day! I want to wear flip flops!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

Morning...

FF


----------



## The Mantis (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maui Wowie Jack Herer Grand Daddy Purp funky cold Medina


How are those Funky Cold Medina plants doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Same breakfast as me!!
> 
> Dentist here laster this morning...for a cleaning, and then I have to go back next week for a broken tooth. Hoping he doesn't tell me I need a root canal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like there's a story in that broken tooth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> How are those Funky Cold Medina plants doing?


Growing good sorry for the lights and the attack on you and your seeds from persons that will be nameless at this point


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like there's a story in that broken tooth


Just the usually one...a lifetime of sugar consumption...and it was fitting it broke eating candy. It's actually just chipped, and doesn't hurt...in fact it doesn't even bother me...Hoping they can just smooth it off. Perhaps he'll even take pity on me and do it today. Only issue is, it's about 50% silver.

The last cleaning I had was pathetic, but they fired her. This will be my 4th different hygienist in 2 years at this place!


----------



## The Mantis (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Growing good sorry for the lights and the attack on you and your seeds from persons that will be nameless at this point


No worries glad all is okay. Hopefully you'll have flower soon enough.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This morning was bust, I have no morels. It's super wet up there, most of the time we were in ankle deep mud.


Damn, I was hoping for the other spelling of morels 
Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the best line i've ever used is from "My Blue Heaven" with steve martin and rick moranis..you follow a hot chick around the store and when you get close to her in the freezer section you tell her "it's dangerous for you to be in this part of the store!" they always ask "why?"...you reply "because you're so hot, you could melt all of this stuff!"...it's worked more than once for me


and here I thought it was the can throwing that won their hearts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> No worries glad all is okay. Hopefully you'll have flower soon enough.


Should be putting her in flower with in the next week hopefully that's the plan


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just the usually one...a lifetime of sugar consumption...and it was fitting it broke eating candy. It's actually just chipped, and doesn't hurt...in fact it doesn't even bother me...Hoping they can just smooth it off. Perhaps he'll even take pity on me and do it today. Only issue is, it's about 50% silver.
> 
> The last cleaning I had was pathetic, but they fired her. This will be my 4th different hygienist in 2 years at this place!


Sometimes it works better if they put a protective crown over it so it's not vulnerable to shearing forces.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quite in here this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4900062


I just realized I was pages back and gave up reading. I'm getting my hair done for the first time since March of 2020. I absolutely hate being touched and I hate cold glop and I hate inane conversation and I hate the smells. It's going to be a long 2 hours LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Good morning everyone, grrrrrrrr


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2021)

and here I thought it was the can throwing that won their hearts 
[/QUOTE]
you can't do that till the second date...then you know if it's real or just an infatuation...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just realized I was pages back and gave up reading. I'm getting my hair done for the first time since March of 2020. I absolutely hate being touched and I hate cold glop and I hate inane conversation and I hate the smells. It's going to be a long 2 hours LOL


Well he is a very lucky man then


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well he is a very lucky man then


Ahhh Jeff, thank you!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just realized I was pages back and gave up reading. I'm getting my hair done for the first time since March of 2020. I absolutely hate being touched and I hate cold glop and I hate inane conversation and I hate the smells. It's going to be a long 2 hours LOL


i let my hair get down past my shoulder blades before it got to me and i had to get a haircut. for me, it's mostly the inane conversation, and my very very bad judgement of the passing of time... i'm not sure if it's that it actually seems slower to me than most other people, or if i've just always been insanely impatient...15 minutes in a dr.'s office seems like at least an hour to me, and 20 minutes in a barber shop listening to old man bullshit seems like i'm going to fucking die before it's my turn...
last time i went i told the barber "If i die while im waiting, go ahead and cut my hair so i look good in the coffin...guess you don't have to worry about the back."....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Dam now I need more coffeebe right back


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Ok all good


----------



## Rsawr (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok all goodView attachment 4900097


That was close!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That was close!


To close for comfort


----------



## Rsawr (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To close for comfort


I made a liter of cold brew. Mate who was gonna take my shift called off, and I have chills from vaccine. Gonna be vibrating at the speed of the universe in a second here.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 13, 2021)

Anyone else out there wish that more people would grow out some heady sativas? It is slim pickins these days out here on the north east coast. Smokin on some "sunset sherbet" which they classified as a 60% sativa and im couchlocked like a mofo.

My little tent doesn't have room for 13 foot thai but the world truly needs it.

also the quotes are because I come from cali and it was definitely not sherbs lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i let my hair get down past my shoulder blades before it got to me and i had to get a haircut. for me, it's mostly the inane conversation, and my very very bad judgement of the passing of time... i'm not sure if it's that it actually seems slower to me than most other people, or if i've just always been insanely impatient...15 minutes in a dr.'s office seems like at least an hour to me, and 20 minutes in a barber shop listening to old man bullshit seems like i'm going to fucking die before it's my turn...
> last time i went i told the barber "If i die while im waiting, go ahead and cut my hair so i look good in the coffin...guess you don't have to worry about the back."....


My husband who rocks a military high and tight just let his hair grow. In a little more than one lousy year his hair is much longer than mine (2" below the shoulders on mine)


----------



## Rsawr (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My husband who rocks a military high and tight just let his hair grow. In a little more than one lousy year his hair is much longer than mine (2" below the shoulders on mine)


Is he looking a little snake plissken?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

Coffee is up and it hot........cream and sugar on the left.....and you know what's on the right.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

woohoo.....iceland made a live feed of they're beauty.....






camera times are a little off.......


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I made a liter of cold brew. Mate who was gonna take my shift called off, and I have chills from vaccine. Gonna be vibrating at the speed of the universe in a second here.


Tylenol works great for that.


----------



## Rsawr (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tylenol works great for that.


Yup, and for the fatigue, the coffee. And for the ennui, an edible, and for the bad back... wait, too many. I will stop there.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 13, 2021)

Is this a good representation of Querkle? (don't steal my sh!t either, ill find you and watermark your face with my nuts)


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, I was hoping for the other spelling of morels
> Good morning


They're diminishing every day too. 



curious2garden said:


> I just realized I was pages back and gave up reading. I'm getting my hair done for the first time since March of 2020. I absolutely hate being touched and I hate cold glop and I hate inane conversation and I hate the smells. It's going to be a long 2 hours LOL


 It'll be worth it when it's done. I'm jealous, last time for me was July. 

I'm considering going full Britney.


----------



## Rsawr (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm considering going full Britney.


Ehh, by the time the world is open enough for non family to see you, it's gonna be a nice Bob. Go for it :]


----------



## Metasynth (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My husband who rocks a military high and tight just let his hair grow. In a little more than one lousy year his hair is much longer than mine (2" below the shoulders on mine)


Haven’t had a haircut since March 2020, my hair is pretty much just starting to hit my shoulders now


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes it works better if they put a protective crown over it so it's not vulnerable to shearing forces.


Dr. said easy fix, and I complained about another spot where meat has been getting stuck and he said another easy fix, I go in next week for both of them. I was happy to hear no crown.

BUT, I also just got an email from my insurance yesterday saying June 1st I will have dental and vision added to my BC/BS plan...I wrote them back and said "I think you have the wrong person"...and they wrote back and said no, YOU are getting it added on for free, letter to follow. OK...we shall see. I need new glasses and an eye exam too. 

Just glad I don't need a 2-3k crown right now!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup, and for the fatigue, the coffee. And for the ennui, an edible, and for the bad back... wait, too many. I will stop there.


LOL, you got this!


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

I don't remember the last time I got a haircut.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't remember the last time I got a haircut.


I do my own..right to the wood.
I have a tenhead anyway, can't call this baldy a forehead, that's fer sure.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

hair salons? what the heck are those....i've been cutting my hair for the last 10 yr with a set of clippers and a #1 guard....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hair salons? what the heck are those....i've been cutting my hair for the last 10 yr with a set of clippers and a #1 guard....


0 here lol.
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're diminishing every day too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe what a difference it made. I feel so much better.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hair salons? what the heck are those....i've been cutting my hair for the last 10 yr with a set of clippers and a #1 guard....


Tell me about how turning it magenta with blonde and pink streaks works for you without knowledgeable help.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me about how turning it magenta with blonde and pink streaks works for you without knowledgeable help.


very carefully????


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is he looking a little snake plissken?


i heard he bought it in detroit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me about how turning it magenta with blonde and pink streaks works for you without knowledgeable help.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4900275


I can't tell you how many times I looked at the dog clippers and considered shaving my head over the past year


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't tell you how many times I looked at the dog clippers and considered shaving my head over the past year


a fatty and a six pack is what help me do it the first time......the wife


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ehh, by the time the world is open enough for non family to see you, it's gonna be a nice Bob. Go for it :]


lol I couldn't imagine what it would be like being bald, it's never been shorter than my shoulders. If I tilt my head all the way back it's almost to my waist.



curious2garden said:


> Tell me about how turning it magenta with blonde and pink streaks works for you without knowledgeable help.


I want to try turquoise or purple. My hair doesn't take colour very well unless it's bleached first.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Working hard I think


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Working hard I thinkView attachment 4900305


where is the ice chest, you slacker.....


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> where is the ice chest, you slacker.....


or the coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> where is the ice chest, you slacker.....


O I have not had a drop of alcohol in 35 years


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O I have not had a drop of alcohol in 35 years


Then where's the joint?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

And the fish?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Young Man just hook something big


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Young Man just hook something bigView attachment 4900326


Think you can take him?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> or the coffee


good point....



Jeffislovinlife said:


> O I have not had a drop of alcohol in 35 years


Good for you, i'll have on for you after work...k


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

I don't even see your line baited! I'll send you the link for the master baiter class........again......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

On 6 pound test young man did good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't even see your line baited! I'll send you the link for the master baiter class........again......


O please do as always thank you for your time and may the best man win ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> On 6 pound test young man did goodView attachment 4900334View attachment 4900335


Buffalo carp?
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Buffalo carp?
> Fred


I believe it is


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Buffalo carp?
> Fred


You can't eat that can you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't eat that can you?


Some people smoke them


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> 0 here lol.
> Fred


I'm going to join you guys before too long...Mine is getting mighty thin up top. My good friends own a salon though and keep saying "no, don't do it". But I keep it short anyways because it's cooler!


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Working hard I thinkView attachment 4900305


Is that a river?? Looks like a great spot! Is that the one right by your house??? Sweet!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is that a river?? Looks like a great spot! Is that the one right by your house??? Sweet!!


Yup


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup


Nice...I am near the Susquehanna and Chenango Rivers, and use to get out on them a lot...I love the rivers...there's some cool remote spots, and I grew a few great monster plants in that fertile river soil. One year so much I couldn't get it all in a 17' boat in one trip!! I've actually been using Google maps trying to find me a new spot near here to sneak a few clones in on my e bike.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Susquehann


Susquehanna hat company?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Some people smoke them


Must make a mess of the grinder.


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Susquehanna hat company?


Yes, that's a local band









Susquehanna Hat Company


Susquehanna Hat Company. 715 likes · 10 talking about this. This page is for all the fans and friends of the Susquehanna Hat Company. Feel free to post your own pictures, video, and comments.




www.facebook.com


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must make a mess of the grinder.


When we were kids we'd go to the river after a flood receded and there would be pools of huge carp trapped....we were amazed 10 year olds and we made spears and such to catch them. Then someone told us you can't eat them. We tried cooking one up for my friends cats and they wouldn't even touch the stuff. Great memories, lol.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, that's a local band
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

Chicken liver for the win


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chicken liver for the win


We used to use canned dog food lol


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We used to use canned dog food lol


Tiger prawns...
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> On 6 pound test young man did goodView attachment 4900334View attachment 4900335


The scenery reminds me of the C&O Canal by Washington DC. At the end of Seven Locks Road was a park with 18th-century canal tech kept in working order. Many a dappled Sunday dad would bring us there for a walk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The scenery reminds me of the C&O Canal by Washington DC. At the end of Seven Locks Road was a park with 18th-century canal tech kept in working order. Many a dappled Sunday dad would bring us there for a walk.


The Hennepin where it hits the Rock River little lock system no longer works


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Tiger prawns...
> Fred


As teens my buddy would take a screwdriver and stab a dog food can, toss it 20' out from a dock mid day. That night anything would catch one.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

Oh and......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

So fire+= a full belly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

O you know it had to happen


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> When we were kids we'd go to the river after a flood receded and there would be pools of huge carp trapped....we were amazed 10 year olds and we made spears and such to catch them. Then someone told us you can't eat them. We tried cooking one up for my friends cats and they wouldn't even touch the stuff. Great memories, lol.


But they worked terrifically in a slingshot to deter jetskiers from, uhh, being jetskiers I guess


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But they worked terrifically in a slingshot to deter jetskiers from, uhh, being jetskiers I guess


Not every time, it was a carpshoot


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Not every time, it was a carpshoot


You have not lived until you've seen some smartass guy hit with a huge Carp and knocked off his jetski. BTW I was shocked I f'n nailed him. He was too.


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But they worked terrifically in a slingshot to deter jetskiers from, uhh, being jetskiers I guess


I wish I had thought of that...Jetskis are such a PITA when you are boating and they are trying to follow close to jump your waves....and then there's 13 y .o. kids driving these things that will go 70 mph on water. Yes, a slingshot of raw fish would have done wonders. I did have this killer water cannon though


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wish I had thought of that...Jetskis are such a PITA when you are boating and they are trying to follow close to jump your waves....and then there's 13 y .o. kids driving these things that will go 70 mph on water. Yes, a slingshot of raw fish would have done wonders. I did have this killer water cannon though


I was just off to the side, in a cove, trying to fish and they came and just tore it up. I lost my shit and the next couple carp I caught I deployed. I'm not proud of it but I enjoyed the effect.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was just off to the side, in a cove, trying to fish and they came and just tore it up. I lost my shit and the next couple carp I caught I deployed. I'm not proud of it but I enjoyed the effect.


Carp eh diem


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

Damn you Jeff....That smore looks great! It's a good thing I am drinking a glass of OJ or I'd be into the chocolate ice cream.  I am trying to be good about eating junk at bedtime.

And it's that time...Also trying to get to bed at a decent hour.

Good night all !!


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn you Jeff....That smore looks great! It's a good thing I am drinking a glass of OJ or I'd be into the chocolate ice cream.  I am trying to be good about eating junk at bedtime.
> 
> And it's that time...Also trying to get to bed at a decent hour.
> 
> Good night all !!


Night, hun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was just off to the side, in a cove, trying to fish and they came and just tore it up. I lost my shit and the next couple carp I caught I deployed. I'm not proud of it but I enjoyed the effect.


So if it worked own that sh t ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn you Jeff....That smore looks great! It's a good thing I am drinking a glass of OJ or I'd be into the chocolate ice cream.  I am trying to be good about eating junk at bedtime.
> 
> And it's that time...Also trying to get to bed at a decent hour.
> 
> Good night all !!


Rest well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Susquehanna hat company?


did you say susquehanna hat company?...Slowly i turned.....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone and Happy TFIFF.
Have a great weekend.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

That ok @Laughing Grass ? 
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

I detect a little sarcasm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> When we were kids we'd go to the river after a flood receded and there would be pools of huge carp trapped....we were amazed 10 year olds and we made spears and such to catch them. Then someone told us you can't eat them. We tried cooking one up for my friends cats and they wouldn't even touch the stuff. Great memories, lol.


I wonder what that kid was doing with them. From Jeff's pics it looked like they were keepingit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

Good coffee and good people = wake and bakemay you all have a great weekend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder what that kid was doing with them. From Jeff's pics it looked like they were keepingit.


Nope he let it go after they took pictures


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2021)

Morning.




Happy "dance like a chicken" day!








NATIONAL DANCE LIKE A CHICKEN DAY - May 14


Dance Like a Chicken Day on May 14th encourages everyone to dance like a chicken! Flap your arms, strut your stuff. Dance like a chicken!




nationaldaycalendar.com





Looks like it's going to be a shorts day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope he let it go after they took pictures


38 pounder


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That song and the macarena are a staple of almost every wedding reception I've been to. Usually after midnight when everyone is good and drunk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like it's going to be a shorts day!


Here too, we're creeping over 70° today.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That song and the macarena area staple of almost every wedding reception I've been to. Usually after midnight when everyone is good and drunk.


My sisters mother in law, has a chicken suit she wears at such events, including my sis's wedding!! She is a fun lady....well my sister might disagree, now that the mom is living with them.  Last I heard was something about wanting to "kill that old woman". 

Yeah, sunshine and warming headed our way!! 

I'm washing the patio today...Not just washing...Pressure washing! 

I serviced it yesterday...along with taking the engine off my new push mower and putting it on my old mower chasis....I made one decent push mower out of 2 crappy ones!

TGIF !!


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did you say susquehanna hat company?...Slowly i turned.....


Exactly where my mind went.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> That ok @Laughing Grass ?
> Fred


Morning Fred how does your garden grow


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is!


DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is!!
Pool was 60...climbing slowwwwww.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning Fred how does your garden grow


Day 55...swell is on.





Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Sure is!
> 
> Sure is!!
> Pool was 60...climbing slowwwwww.
> ...


Bring on the frost warning looking awesome


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good Morning Everyone and Happy TFIFF.
> Have a great weekend.
> Fred


Is that Thanks Fred it's Freaky Friday?
Good morning Fred.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here too, we're creeping over 70° today.


I'm hoping we don't hit 100. My pool is in the 80s. Good morning.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that Thanks Fred it's Freaky Friday?
> Good morning Fred.


Good morning to You!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

Smoking some that has been curing couple months...MK.
Good stuff.

Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping we don't hit 100. My pool is in the 80s. Good morning.


 Thats sounds so nice!! As long as you don't have to work in it. 

I forgot to ask...Is your driveway big enough for a motor home??


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

I tried to upload this this morning..it wouldn't.

Too large, had to shrink it.
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I tried to upload this this morning..it wouldn't.
> View attachment 4900799
> Too large, had to shrink it.
> Fred


I love the little ones out there.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping we don't hit 100. My pool is in the 80s. Good morning.


We are looking comfortable for the near future, the delta breeze kicked in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping we don't hit 100. My pool is in the 80s. Good morning.


Morning, At what temperature does a swimming pool become a hot tub?


----------



## Rsawr (May 14, 2021)

Morning chill people. Nice weather you guys are having... Stuck in the low 60s. Gonna wear shorts to fit in.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, At what temperature does a swimming pool become a hot tub?


104 is where I like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 104 is where I like it.


That is a hot tub lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

Some people like it hot


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love the little ones out there.


Louis and Boobear. 3 year old brothers...Yorkie Poo's.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

Mornin all.....hope everyone is good to go.....

welp 62F this morning and the winds have shifted from the NE to the SE off the gulf, yep you guessed it....humidity coming back, and according to the ol weather mut head....got rain chances for the weekend and next week.....high today 82F....

with all this rain coming i'm gonna have to figure out mowing opportunities....and when....

got to the shop today, and i already had a customer here.......we opened the shop up, i got everything started up computer etc, he's here to pick up his car for some work we did.....i'm like cool..his bill was $558.....so he pulls out 5 $100 bills at first.....the he decides to pay the $58 dollars left....with all $1's, i couldn't help myself...i asked him if he robbed a stripper....he just started rolling in laughter...the final outcome is he a happy customer with a nice ride...........

Coffee is up and it's fresh....


well these taco's are getting cold.....barbacoa for today......


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 104 is where I like it.


That's our ht temp too lol.
Fred


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did you say susquehanna hat company?...Slowly i turned.....


Slowly I turned. Was a popular skit of the time.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I tried to upload this this morning..it wouldn't.
> View attachment 4900799
> Too large, had to shrink it.
> Fred


Here is my OverLord Shadow...him and I have been through some serious Life together...I'll continue to be His minion for as long as he allows.

Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Here is my OverLord Shadow...him and I have been through some serious Life together...I'll continue to be His minion for as long as he allows.
> View attachment 4900862
> Fred


is he polydactyl?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is he polydactyl?


Yes Ma'am.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2021)

Give a little boy a foam baseball bat......they will hit you in the nuts! 


Ask me how I know........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yes Ma'am.
> Fred


I have a friend with a really fat polydactyl cat. It lays on its side and reaches into its kibble bowl and pick out one piece at a time. Like a roman emperor eating grapes.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Give a little boy a foam baseball bat......they will hit you in the nuts!
> 
> 
> Ask me how I know........


i sense a little personal experience here.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i sense a little personal experience here.....


I was bent over spraying ants around the foundation and he came up from behind me with a quick upward swing ......not a hole in one, but he hit two out of the park. So I'm sitting here for a minute.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

Holy frig...grandkids x2 just jumped into and are sorta playing in the pool lmao! 
62...annnnnd they were in the ht first!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 14, 2021)

Fred


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2021)

73* yesterday mid- mountain
Coming to an end early


----------



## Rsawr (May 14, 2021)

I am so jealous of all you guys with the hot tubs and the nice views... but who else gets to read the new D&D book 5 days early


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

D&D so many questions


----------



## Rsawr (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> D&D so many questionsView attachment 4900973


I love that show. I play it on the tv while at work sometimes


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> D&D so many questionsView attachment 4900973


the DM in that show, was so much a prick sometimes. kinda wish they would restart another series or something


----------



## Rsawr (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the DM in that show, was so much a prick sometimes. kinda wish they would restart another series or something


If you want an asshole dm, just find a party and I'll run you a group ;]


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

Afternoon break. Lemon skunk for the funk, LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Afternoon break. Lemon skunk for the funk, LOLView attachment 4900990


so when should we all come over........just asking...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you want an asshole dm, just find a party and I'll run you a group ;]


i was one to in my early years.....


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

Flying squirrels and NPC are two of my favorites things


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so when should we all come over........just asking...


Anytime!! We can even crush a few and fire up the dab rig since it's Friday!!

Sadly I lost this strain, after growing it the past several years. I almost lost it when I got pm over a year ago but a buddy had 1 seed that had rolled out of a bud and he saved it and gave it to me...I later gave him a fat prime oz for that seed too!! But I somehow forgot to take a clone the last run as I had so many testers going. Per4haps a seed will roll out of the final jar....or I think I have a replacement...GMO 

And I do have a cross of it...lemon diesel I named it.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 15, 2021)

Good morning Everyone and welcome to Saturday.
Have a blazin great day!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2021)

Morning.





75° today......ugh with bugs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffeeraining here and 53 good morning to you all


----------



## Rsawr (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffeeView attachment 4901484raining here and 53 good morning to you all


Almost the same here. Coffee is good at warming you up though..


----------



## FastFreddi (May 15, 2021)

She is another beauty here...doing some 2nd stage uppotting..harden and veg for a couple weeks, then into large totes for my outdoor deck grow.



Good grows Everyone.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> She is another beauty here...doing some 2nd stage uppotting..harden and veg for a couple weeks, then into large totes for my outdoor deck grow.
> View attachment 4901504
> View attachment 4901505
> View attachment 4901506
> ...


And I didn't even haft to ask looks great Fred and a very good morning to you


----------



## Rsawr (May 15, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> She is another beauty here...doing some 2nd stage uppotting..harden and veg for a couple weeks, then into large totes for my outdoor deck grow.
> View attachment 4901504
> View attachment 4901505
> View attachment 4901506
> ...


Aww so cute. Aren't seedlings adorable?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I didn't even haft to ask looks great Fred and a very good morning to youView attachment 4901513


Thanks Jeff..hope the rain doesn't dampen your day!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Thanks Jeff..hope the rain doesn't dampen your day!
> Fred


Well on that note I've got to take Odin out ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

Ok now I need more coffee


----------



## Rsawr (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well on that note I've got to take Odin out ha ha ha


Mud puppies!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mud puppies!


Maybe a little bit bigger than a puppy


----------



## manfredo (May 15, 2021)

We've got a beautiful day going here....with a high around 70f. Headed outdoors for some chores here soon!! I got quite a lot done yesterday, and hoping I can keep checking things off my "to do" list!! 

Might try and sneak a bicycle ride in this afternoon!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

He is going to be 2 this year


----------



## Rsawr (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe a little bit bigger than a puppyView attachment 4901582


My dobermans are puppies til the day they die, and not hearing any other. Don't care if they break my legs when they get in my lap


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We've got a beautiful day going here....with a high around 70f. Headed outdoors for some chores here soon!! I got quite a lot done yesterday, and hoping I can keep checking things off my "to do" list!!
> 
> Might try and sneak a bicycle ride in this afternoon!!


How can that even be possible how do you sneak one in you work for yourself do you not just curious ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My dobermans are puppies til the day they die, and not hearing any other. Don't care if they break my legs when they get in my lap


I believe the same but will say that having 88 pound puppy stepping on things that should not be stepped on has on occasion made me think otherwise


----------



## Rsawr (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe the same but will say that having 88 pound puppy stepping on things that should not be stepped on has on occasion made me think otherwise


Tug has broken plates, pieces, chairs... little puppies...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

Rubber bone tuff guy


----------



## manfredo (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How can that even be possible how do you sneak one in you work for yourself do you not just curious ha ha ha


It's true I work for myself, but I have a evil conscience that expects me to do stuff....Not to mention I have guests coming for a cookout tomorrow and right now you can't even see the kitchen table there's so much stuff piled on it! And then there's food...They are expecting food too  

Actually there's beer from the last time they were here so that is all I really need! And I have weed for me so that is all I need 

But instead of dealing with any of that,. I have been doing dabs, and puttering outdoors planting tomatoes, and next some flowers...So I am already "slackin". 

I'm practicing for retirement, and I do say I think I'll be quite good at it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's true I work for myself, but I have a evil conscience that expects me to do stuff....Not to mention I have guests coming for a cookout tomorrow and right now you can't even see the kitchen table there's so much stuff piled on it! And then there's food...They are expecting food too
> 
> Actually there's beer from the last time they were here so that is all I really need! And I have weed for me so that is all I need
> 
> ...


I give you a month before you go crazy


----------



## FastFreddi (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I give you a month before you go crazy


First ten years are the hardest...
Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I give you a month before you go crazy


Oh I went crazy years ago....No fair!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh I went crazy years ago....No fair!!


It's all good then we are all safe said one self to the others


----------



## FastFreddi (May 15, 2021)

I have been hiding my own Easter eggs for years...haven't found em yet.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

O @manfredo thinking of you


----------



## manfredo (May 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O @manfredo View attachment 4901708thinking of you


Oh man, you know my weakness....and I'm about to head to the grocery store. I did just have a little mid afternoon snack which included a bowl of chocolate ice cream. 

Doing dabs seriously makes me think I'm one step from the cuckoo ward.  I forget everything!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's true I work for myself, but I have a evil conscience that expects me to do stuff....Not to mention I have guests coming for a cookout tomorrow and right now you can't even see the kitchen table there's so much stuff piled on it! And then there's food...They are expecting food too
> 
> Actually there's beer from the last time they were here so that is all I really need! And I have weed for me so that is all I need
> 
> ...


it's a cookout..you don't need a kitchen table....throw some burgers and kosher hotdogs on the grill, buy a few tubs of marketplace square potato salad and coleslaw, a big bowl of ruffles with some dip...god damnit, now i'm hungry, if you want to make the women happy buy some nasty zuchini and a yellow squash, slice it and grill it too, even though 90% of it will end up in the trash


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2021)

i'm choking down some food so i can have time to take a scooter ride after work...actually i have plenty of time, just in a hurry to get out there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

jack's in the house


----------



## Rsawr (May 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> god damnit, now i'm hungry, if you want to make the women happy buy some nasty zuchini and a yellow squash, slice it and grill it too, even though 90% of it will end up in the trash


Some of us womenfolk just want the burger 
Where's the wake n bake bbq at? I got the beers ;]


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Some of us womenfolk just want the burger
> Where's the wake n bake bbq at? I got the beers ;]


Ohhh now you’re talking. Mushroom Swiss burger on a brioche bun, and a nice punchy IPA or three.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Some of us womenfolk just want the burger
> Where's the wake n bake bbq at? I got the beers ;]


The RIU BBQ is usually at Camp Far West in Sacramento. But the WnB BBQ I dunno. Sounds like you guys back there are building critical mass.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2021)

Morning.






Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 85° on Wednesday! WTF didn't it just snow?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning DarkWeb...beautiful here for the next while as well...enjoy your day!!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

Good morning Everyone.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Everyone.
> Fred


Good morning to you Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning to you darkweb got coffee coffee coffeeand by the looks like I need more


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2021)

the weather here is so fucked up, not at all like it was when i was a kid. you used to be able to put a garden out by the middle of april, now if you put anything out before the middle of may it's quite possible it'll get frost damaged. i remember swimming in the lake by april, and the river by may, now i won't get in either before june. of course, that me be me getting older and more irritable....then when it does get hot, it gets HOT...we used to have a spring, where it slowly got warmer day by day. now we have "sprung"...it'll be 40 today, 80 tomorrow, then 55 the day after...then it'll be 80+ for about 3 months, then go directly into the same shit in reverse.
virtual reality is looking a lot more attractive as i get older


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the weather here is so fucked up, not at all like it was when i was a kid. you used to be able to put a garden out by the middle of april, now if you put anything out before the middle of may it's quite possible it'll get frost damaged. i remember swimming in the lake by april, and the river by may, now i won't get in either before june. of course, that me be me getting older and more irritable....then when it does get hot, it gets HOT...we used to have a spring, where it slowly got warmer day by day. now we have "sprung"...it'll be 40 today, 80 tomorrow, then 55 the day after...then it'll be 80+ for about 3 months, then go directly into the same shit in reverse.
> virtual reality is looking a lot more attractive as i get older


Good morning..and I'm with you on all accounts lol.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the weather here is so fucked up, not at all like it was when i was a kid. you used to be able to put a garden out by the middle of april, now if you put anything out before the middle of may it's quite possible it'll get frost damaged. i remember swimming in the lake by april, and the river by may, now i won't get in either before june. of course, that me be me getting older and more irritable....then when it does get hot, it gets HOT...we used to have a spring, where it slowly got warmer day by day. now we have "sprung"...it'll be 40 today, 80 tomorrow, then 55 the day after...then it'll be 80+ for about 3 months, then go directly into the same shit in reverse.
> virtual reality is looking a lot more attractive as i get older


I was just complaining about the way the seasons feel different than when I was little around Illinois at least... spring creeps up on you now, then sprints by so fast you miss it. Morning chill people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2021)

they "over staffed" at work today and i weaseled my way into a day off. going for a scooter ride, i'll take some pics of the local "color"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they "over staffed" at work today and i weaseled my way into a day off. going for a scooter ride, i'll take some pics of the local "color"


Enjoy your ride


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2021)

Looks like shorts weather next week for me, finally!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4902135
> 
> Looks like shorts weather next week for me, finally!!


Don't forget the flip flops


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4902135
> 
> Looks like shorts weather next week for me, finally!!


Nice!!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

Pool is 64 and climbing....

Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Pool is 64 and climbing....
> View attachment 4902204
> Fred


Throw a couple black rubber door mats in there. Our disposable pools got hot much faster with free solar heater thing. Remove in heat of summer. Or else miserable hot tub. LOL.

A good day to all.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Throw a couple black rubber door mats in there. Our disposable pools got hot much faster with free solar heater thing. Remove in heat of summer. Or else miserable hot tub. LOL.
> 
> A good day to all.


No rush....enjoying other things like veggie and medicine planting right now.
Enjoy your day!
FF


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2021)

Yesterday I planted my tomatoes and flowers that I started from seed, then doused everything with cayenne pepper powder. I see something was in one of the beds, but only one...I hope he sneezed his fool head off 

I usually use this stuff called "Liquid Fence Deer & Rabbit Repellant" but that had no effect on whatever critter this is. Might be the neighbors cat!

I do want to get a few clones out there too, very soon!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yesterday I planted my tomatoes and flowers that I started from seed, then doused everything with cayenne pepper powder. I see something was in one of the beds, but only one...I hope he sneezed his fool head off
> 
> I usually use this stuff called "Liquid Fence Deer & Rabbit Repellant" but that had no effect on whatever critter this is. Might be the neighbors cat!
> 
> I do want to get a few clones out there too, very soon!


I get to do deer and racoon watch every night here. My fish emulsion and lobster kelp fert peak the masked fools interest. As well as fragrant Asian lilly buds are delicious to deer. 

Going to get into my GG4 S-1 now that it is almost polite. Only took 6 months in cure. But getting good now. TY to the source again. I like it!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2021)

today's scooter adventure. Bird's creek road

on to Lower Powdermill
this wasn't paved when i was a kid, now there are rental cabins scattered around.
Powdermill creek
I didn't notice this guy ( girl?...w/e) at first, right in the middle of the pic above. I think that's a Crane, but we have Heron here too, and i'm not an expert.

who knows where I'll end up next...


----------



## FastFreddi (May 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4902630
> today's scooter adventure. Bird's creek road
> View attachment 4902632
> on to Lower PowdermillView attachment 4902633
> ...


Nice! Keep 'er rubber side down!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Morning Everyone...even retired, I HATE Mondays lol....learned behavior I guess.
Anyway, I digress...
Have a great day All!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

Good morning Fred and everyone. I'm off to Pasadena today. There's this terrific tiny Italian Deli there that makes the best sandwich I've ever eaten. I'll be buying 2! One for lunch and one for dinner ;D


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2021)

Morning.





Feeling like it's a metal melting Monday here. It's nice sleeping with the windows open......but damn my allergies suck this year.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The beauty of medicine and come to think of it software engineering is you learned any day could be Monday and any time could be time for a beer  but I digress! Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The beauty of medicine and come to think of it software engineering is you learned any day could be Monday and any time could be time for a beer  but I digress! Good morning


That's my direct line in case of emergenciesand a very good coffee to you All


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's my direct line in case of emergenciesView attachment 4902885and a very good coffee to you All


Good morning Jeff....how does your garden grow tadayyyyyy?
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Out of control


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Good morning Fred sorry about the lights


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Out of controlView attachment 4902892View attachment 4902893


Holy shit Batman! What the heck ya gonna go now lol...that's a lot of supercropping to do Sir!
What about losing the tent for this flower run Jeff?
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning Fred sorry about the lights


No worries my Friend.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Holy shit Batman! What the heck ya gonna go now lol...that's a lot of supercropping to do Sir!
> What about losing the tent for this flower run Jeff?
> Fred


I'm thinking I've got no other choice


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking I've got no other choice


Good call...and those lights work! Why apologize...I'm not a light snob lol...I say if it works for your environment, use it.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Out of controlView attachment 4902892View attachment 4902893


This is what happens when you are not prepared for what a new nutrient line is going to do nectar of the gods man wow


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This is what happens when you are not prepared for what a new nutrient line is going to do nectar of the gods man wow


I hear good things about that stuff.
I use Mega Crop myself.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good call...and those lights work! Why apologize...I'm not a light snob lol...I say if it works for your environment, use it.
> Fred


Oh I rock cheap light and have no problem in saying it I have philzon lights come on now poor old white guy living on social security


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I hear good things about that stuff.
> I use Mega Crop myself.
> Fred


Myself have not heard of that line is it heavy on nitrogen


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Myself have not heard of that line is it heavy on nitrogen


Can be, but I use very little nutrient while I grow anyway...I allow Happy Frog to do most of the feeding for me...give little bit here and there just to keep the gurlz happy when the soil starts to deplete..usually around week 5 or 6.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

The girls this morning...



Getting clooooose...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Can be, but I use very little nutrient while I grow anyway...I allow Happy Frog to do most of the feeding for me...give little bit here and there just to keep the gurlz happy when the soil starts to deplete..usually around week 5 or 6.
> Fred


Myself don't like to go heavy on the N and that is one of the main reasons I went to nectar nutrients I've always used their soil but now I use a complete line I still add some volcanic ash can't get away from that


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Myself don't like to go heavy on the N and that is one of the main reasons I went to nectar nutrients I've always used their soil but now I use a complete line I still add some volcanic ash can't get away from that


Cool cool....you have yourself a chill day Jeff.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> The girls this morning...
> View attachment 4902898
> View attachment 4902899
> View attachment 4902900
> ...


Very nice I'm so jealous what are they I have forgotten


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very nice I'm so jealous what are they I have forgotten


The first pic is Master Kush...x2
Second is Badazz Kush.
Day 58.
Thank you.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

I love monday! Good morning chill people. Gonna get my ladies ready to flip in a few days. Hope I get some stinkers! 
Let's go find the caffiene...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone had a decent weekend....and stay safe...

woke up to a balmy and muggy 62F this morning.....over the weekend we've been getting rain, which is a good thing....bring up that aquifer.....gonna hit 86F today, more chances of rain tonight....and tomorrow...

Coffee is up and fresh......

Bacon and egg tacos....yes please.....


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Out of controlView attachment 4902892View attachment 4902893


That's a lot of lady O:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> The first pic is Master Kush...x2
> Second is Badazz Kush.
> Day 58.
> Thank you.
> Fred


Yeah I have Maui wowie Jack hair granddaddy purp and a funky Cold Medina


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Out of controlView attachment 4902892View attachment 4902893


just a tad.....that bad boy got away from ya didn't it....

had one do that to me a couple of grows ago......only place i had was outside.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> just a tad.....that bad boy got away from ya didn't it....
> 
> had one do that to me a couple of grows ago......only place i had was outside.....


Yup and sadly I can't get them out of the house unseen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....hope everyone had a decent weekend....and stay safe...
> 
> woke up to a balmy and muggy 62F this morning.....over the weekend we've been getting rain, which is a good thing....bring up that aquifer.....gonna hit 86F today, more chances of rain tonight....and tomorrow...
> 
> ...


That sounds great to me this morning add hot sauce and we are golden


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup and sadly I can't get them out of the house unseen


Can you save them, or gonna start over?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you save them, or gonna start over?


I'm going to do what I can to save them to start with I'm going to take my flower tent down that will give me at least another 2 1/2or3 feet and then I will be putting them ladies in to bondage and see how they like it


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2021)

not to shabby......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds great to me this morning add hot sauce and we are golden


already there.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup and sadly I can't get them out of the house unseen



eeek....

got nother area in the house available???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4902907
> 
> not to shabby......


Not too shabby indeed


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

Redirect Notice


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Think it's good I moved two out of here. They barely have room to wait. Tent growing suuuuuucks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Think it's good I moved two out of here. They barely have room to wait. Tent growing suuuuuucks. View attachment 4902931


So many ups and downs I'll smoke to that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

What will the knife find got some really cool grains


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

ok operator malfunction


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Forgive my Daddy is a stoner


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Forgive my Daddy is a stonerView attachment 4902965


Only of he gives you a hug


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Only of he gives you a hug


Hugs are unavoidable from Odin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

In coming hug now unavoidable


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Okay, lazy day cam start. Stupid chores. Finally eating breakfast for lunch, then bike ride to the lake. Belly and hash anyone?


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In coming hug now unavoidableView attachment 4902977


That mug. What a sweetie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, lazy day cam start. Stupid chores. Finally eating breakfast for lunch, then bike ride to the lake. Belly and hash anyone?


Where the coffee no coffee no joy


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Just out of frame, no worries!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, lazy day cam start. Stupid chores. Finally eating breakfast for lunch, then bike ride to the lake. Belly and hash anyone?


Well I guess I can bring the coffee have medium to dark roast what do you prefer ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just out of frame, no worries!View attachment 4902989


That was to close


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I guess I can bring the coffee have medium to dark roast what do you prefer ha ha ha


In the bloodstream, and hot!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> In the bloodstream, and hot!


Mainlining okay I got it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just out of frame, no worries!View attachment 4902989


And for dessert would this work


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And for dessert would this workView attachment 4902998


I went with a few cannacaps! Don't want hinky lung for my bike ride


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I went with a few cannacaps! Don't want hinky lung for my bike rideView attachment 4902999


Little effectiveness of them caps how are they my wife has issue with smoking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I went with a few cannacaps! Don't want hinky lung for my bike rideView attachment 4902999


Do they hit like an edible she likes the way that works


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Little effectiveness of them caps how are they my wife has issue with smoking


I make my own, so the strength varies with each strain. But after using them near constantly for 2 years for pain, 4 to 6 a day keeps me going. I usually take 2 an hour before I get going, and 3 Early evening which helps me get okay sleep. I use 5 grams of decarbed bud per ounce of oil.


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do they hit like an edible she likes the way that works


They hit exactly like a brownie, but you would be advised to eat something with them, i find caps on an empty stomach are less effective for me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They hit exactly like a brownie, but you would be advised to eat something with them, i find caps on an empty stomach are less effective for me.


Ok so they'd work for her me not so much if ok I might hit you up in a pm for more info


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok so they'd work for her me not so much if ok I might hit you up in a pm for more info


Yeah, no problem! Do you have trouble with edibles yourself? I have a buddy who gets hit like a train from a blunt hit, but could eat the plate of cannacaps and look at me like i gave him fish oil.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, no problem! Do you have trouble with edibles yourself? I have a buddy who gets hit like a train from a blunt hit, but could eat the plate of cannacaps and look at me like i gave him fish oil.


Yup I've yet to be affected by edibles and I think it is all because my liver is shot and has been and the fact that I've been a heavy user for a very long time


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup I've yet to be affected by edibles and I think it is all because my liver is shot and has been and the fact that I've been a heavy user for a very long time


Wow! Have you made your own, or gotten some from buddies? Do alcohol extractions/tinctures work for you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

No and yes and try the local dispensary and I grew up in the decade of what was it now


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No and yes and try the local dispensary and I grew up in the decade of what was it now


Maybe you should try adding weed syrup to your coffee... I do it with lemonade and cold brew when I am feeling too lazy to put into caps haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Maybe you should try adding weed syrup to your coffee... I do it with lemonade and cold brew when I am feeling too lazy to put into caps haha


Already and to every cup of coffee coffee coffee I drink ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

The munchies have won


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

I should have brought a snack. My edible hit near the lake, but now I wanna go home and eat popcorn. Taking pictures of bugs with my nature app wheeee


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I should have brought a snack. My edible hit near the lake, but now I wanna go home and eat popcorn. Taking pictures of bugs with my nature app wheeee


Their eyes can be amazing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Their eyes can be amazing.


That is truly amazing awesome picture thanks for sharing you got some kinda eye there pardon the pun


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is truly amazing awesome picture thanks for sharing you got some kinda eye there pardon the pun


I did a coupla posts on the topic over in the Beautiful thread. They’re buried pretty deep by now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did a coupla posts on the topic over in the Beautiful thread. They’re buried pretty deep by now.


Well if they are anything like that one be worth looking


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Their eyes can be amazing.


What a fucking dewy good boy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 17, 2021)

Good afternoon to all. Been awake since too early. Long morning of simple tasks and a couple feel good actions as well. Just get past this sciatic BS and I just may make a comeback. LOL. 

But sampling some cure status now. My smokable hash stock. I think I finally have my timing and volumes figured out. No more getting short. LOl.

But all good tasty stuff with fluff and all. 

A great day and better than you could hope for to all.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

This just happened...

Wife is right behind me...0950.
P.BioTech
Jeeeezassss I don't wanna get sick from this.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> This just happened...
> View attachment 4903098
> Wife is right behind me...0950.
> P.BioTech
> ...


good, get the jab, then you can come over and have some beers, FF! :] I was sick for 12 hours with a small fever and chills (able to go to work) from the 20ish hour mark, then exhaustion for the following afternoon. Peace of mind is worth that!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> This just happened...
> View attachment 4903098
> Wife is right behind me...0950.
> P.BioTech
> ...


To your health and TY for doing your part.


----------



## manfredo (May 17, 2021)

I was cutting my lawn when all of a sudden I had a telepathic message sent from the lawn tractor, and who am I to argue


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was cutting my lawn when all of a sudden I had a telepathic message sent from the lawn tractor, and who am I to argueView attachment 4903158


Yessir!
Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir!
> Fred


I got a shitload done for a Monday!! I went over to my rentals early, like 8 am while the grass was still wet and hit the lawns with weed & feed. They are starting to look more like weed patches than lawns! And wow did I get a surprise...a few hundred empty beer bottles, liquor bottles, vomit, etc, all over my property. It was graduation weekend ! 

Then I came home and washed windows and got about half the house done until my dentist appt, ....2 repairs, then home and cut & trimmed my lawn, and a buddy should be here any time for a smoke session...Hope he brings his new pup!! I need some puppy love


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got a shitload done for a Monday!! I went over to my rentals early, like 8 am while the grass was still wet and hit the lawns with weed & feed. They are starting to look more like weed patches than lawns! And wow did I get a surprise...a few hundred empty beer bottles, liquor bottles, vomit, etc, all over my property. It was graduation weekend !
> 
> Then I came home and washed windows and got about half the house done until my dentist appt, ....2 repairs, then home and cut & trimmed my lawn, and a buddy should be here any time for a smoke session...Hope he brings his new pup!! I need some puppy love


You are a much more patience type fella than I lol!!
I would have gone a little berserker probably.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got a shitload done for a Monday!! I went over to my rentals early, like 8 am while the grass was still wet and hit the lawns with weed & feed. They are starting to look more like weed patches than lawns! And wow did I get a surprise...a few hundred empty beer bottles, liquor bottles, vomit, etc, all over my property. It was graduation weekend !
> 
> Then I came home and washed windows and got about half the house done until my dentist appt, ....2 repairs, then home and cut & trimmed my lawn, and a buddy should be here any time for a smoke session...Hope he brings his new pup!! I need some puppy love


Congratulations - a few points on the weed be dead. Puppy made up in extra credit. 

Too funny on the rental. Hope they make it right when they recover. LOl.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got a shitload done for a Monday!! I went over to my rentals early, like 8 am while the grass was still wet and hit the lawns with weed & feed. They are starting to look more like weed patches than lawns! And wow did I get a surprise...a few hundred empty beer bottles, liquor bottles, vomit, etc, all over my property. It was graduation weekend !
> 
> Then I came home and washed windows and got about half the house done until my dentist appt, ....2 repairs, then home and cut & trimmed my lawn, and a buddy should be here any time for a smoke session...Hope he brings his new pup!! I need some puppy love


I hope you get smothered in puppy love and kisses...they are the best!
Good karma your way for not spoiling the graduates' booze boggled sleep!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Think it's good I moved two out of here. They barely have room to wait. Tent growing suuuuuucks. View attachment 4902931


Room growing sucks too! You always need more room and more light.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was cutting my lawn when all of a sudden I had a telepathic message sent from the lawn tractor, and who am I to argueView attachment 4903158


Channeling one's gurus is an important skill


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone...looks to be another gorgeous day.
Stay lit.
Fred


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> This just happened...
> View attachment 4903098
> Wife is right behind me...0950.
> P.BioTech
> ...


i got the moderna vaccine, all i got was a sore arm for 2 days...A VACCINE CAN"T MAKE YOU SICK...there was NEVER any live virus in them....no matter what Tucker Carlson or Sean Hannity tell you....get the shot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

A very good coffee to all


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Morning.

Almost 80° today. Damn, that's hot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4903578
> Almost 80° today. Damn, that's hot


We are still struggling to get into the seventies here until this morning's weather report we go from 60s to 90s he's talking about within a week morning darkweb and Fred do you usually get up so early in the morning


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

Grumpy Rsawr demands shorts weather. C'mon jeff, maybe we can start a weather dance, get it moving sooner than next week. Lemme find the coffee first though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Grumpy Rsawr demands shorts weather. C'mon jeff, maybe we can start a weather dance, get it moving sooner than next week. Lemme find the coffee first though.


This white boy can't dance


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This white boy can't dance


But I can look like a weeble wobble in my seat or a bobblehead however you want to say it ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

Weebles wobble but they don't fall down~~ I cant dance either, we would summon a tornado...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weebles wobble but they don't fall down~~ I cant dance either, we would summon a tornado...


Or the men in the white coats from the local state hospital


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are still struggling to get into the seventies here until this morning's weather report we go from 60s to 90s he's talking about within a week morning darkweb and Fred do you usually get up so early in the morning


Yeah I have odd sleep patterns. But have always been a early riser.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I have odd sleep patterns. But have always been a early riser.


You and Fred by about 45 minutes when I went to bed and I'm back up by 6:00 so the dreaded wake up early in the morning syndrome


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You and Fred by about 45 minutes when I went to bed and I'm back up by 6:00 so the dreaded wake up early in the morning syndrome


Sleep is a silly suggestion that sits on my shelf... sounds like a lot of us in here, hah.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

damn my carburetor quit working again oh I guess I better clean it


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good Morning Everyone...looks to be another gorgeous day.
> Stay lit.
> Fred





DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4903578
> Almost 80° today. Damn, that's hot


Awesome!! Nice Pilgrim!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are still struggling to get into the seventies here until this morning's weather report we go from 60s to 90s he's talking about within a week morning darkweb and Fred do you usually get up so early in the morning


Good morning Sir!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I have odd sleep patterns. But have always been a early riser.


Same...sleeping in to me is 0600.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Okay this should probably be on my other thread but what the hell is ford doing to their vehicles first the mustang and now the F-150 oh goodness


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay this should probably be on my other thread but what the hell is ford doing to their vehicles first the mustang and now the F-150 oh goodness


We can only hope that it doesn't look like that other thing that they are calling a truck


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay this should probably be on my other thread but what the hell is ford doing to their vehicles first the mustang and now the F-150 oh goodness


I have been a Ford guy my whole life...
Going Toyota Tundra, or possibly Tacoma next.
Ford has gone to shit.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I have been a Ford guy my whole life...
> Going Toyota Tundra, or possibly Tacoma next.
> Ford has gone to shit.
> Fred


I've been a mechanism for a very long time I will keep my thoughts about Fords to myself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've been a mechanism for a very long time I will keep my thoughts about Fords to myself


But I will say at least they're not as bad as Mercedes BMW Volkswagen to work on ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Now THAT'S a thread to start..my dick error I truck is bigger and badder than....
Lmao.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

My typing skills are seriously lacking...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> My typing skills are seriously lacking...
> Fred


I understood it perfectly


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sleep is a silly suggestion that sits on my shelf... sounds like a lot of us in here, hah.


I wish I was an early riser....I have always hated mornings, even as a kid. And now that I am older, I could sleep 12 hours a day. I NEED at least 9 hours at night to operate. Now that spring has sprung I am trying to get up by 7:30- 8 am so I can get things done....BUT I am also up late...Not unusual for me to be working on plants at midnight.

But I also don't sleep good...I'm up about every 2 hours.

Beautiful here today too...Shorts weather!! Yard work. I have a HUGE bank in front of my house that I usually weed whack and then spray with weed killer and it's good for the year! And I need mulch for another project...Plus need to get a few clones outdoors. 

My buddies have been rolling in for their free clones. I outdid myself this year with some nice big ones. Everyone is like WOW!!


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> But I also don't sleep good...I'm up about every 2 hours.
> 
> My buddies have been rolling in for their free clones. I outdid myself this year with some nice big ones. Everyone is like WOW!!


Same, I drift up and out of sleep every few hours, but hey, we're alive.

You sound like the friend to have! Mine just ask me for seeds then kill the babies and blame my seeds....


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

Zoomed by this on my way to Pasadena yesterday. It's one of the new BMW i8 hybrid electric.
Good morning everyone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4903647
> Zoomed by this on my way to Pasadena yesterday. It's one of the new BMW i8 hybrid electric.
> Good morning everyone


Would love to get a look under her hood I know I just talked shit about them but I'm a a glutton for punishment and the thought that I could die by touching the wrong wire just give Goosebumps ha ha ha I think


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would love to get a look under her hood I know I just talked shit about them but I'm a a glutton for punishment and the thought that I could die by touching the wrong wire just give Goosebumps ha ha ha I think


Or was it. Fear


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or was it. Fear


Nope could not be I'm not that smart


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope could not be I'm not that smart


I claim fear after all the 4 and 6 cell LiPo's I've had detonate in my toys or on a high end charger.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4903647
> Zoomed by this on my way to Pasadena yesterday. It's one of the new BMW i8 hybrid electric.
> Good morning everyone


The girl's got some lines going for her. Sweet!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents...hope everyone is ok.....

welp last night we had a little fun......we had a micro heat burst last night.....basically when as storm starts loosing it's capacity, it collapses and all the energy it has basically explodes......75mph wind.....wow......and yes i did get a little damage....pit pushed over, tree branches broke......and yes we also had a downed experiement...found it this morning....little damage to it via leafs, also looks like mothernature LST'd it....

well we got more storms coming this way......woke up to a muggy 70F this morning...high 81F

Coffee is up and fresh....

Time for breakfast.......oh yes you know it.....TACOS.....yum


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

TS here today as well.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4903714
> TS here today as well.
> Fred


Who's the babe?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

No thunder today I hopesomeone is a very big babyno name's


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4903714
> TS here today as well.
> Fred


ours are supposed to hit here about 3 and last throughout the night and into tomorrow......so we'll see...


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's the babe?


Shit...Ima get slapped !
Fak...my wife.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Shit...Ima get slapped !
> Fak...my wife.
> Fred


DUCK.....


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

"Mother, the treats are right there. Please? I am starving."

Anyone want a beg hound near the midwest? I'll throw in her brother who wails like a whale at half price!


Jeffislovinlife said:


> No thunder today I hopeView attachment 4903715someone is a very big babyView attachment 4903716no name's


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

We were gardening out front.


Now I gotta but something else lol...totally looks unbalanced.
The holly was quite diseased...had to go.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> DUCK.....


Don't do she might actually hit you then ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> We were gardening out front.
> View attachment 4903733
> View attachment 4903734
> Now I gotta but something else lol...totally looks unbalanced.
> ...


Can you do a pretty flowering bush like a lilac?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you do a pretty flowering bush like a lilac?


She would like a Magnolia or rhododendron...with some annuals and perennials mixed in.
We shall see lol.
Tomorrow.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> She would like a Magnolia or rhododendron...with some annuals and perennials mixed in.
> We shall see lol.
> Tomorrow.
> Fred


rhododendron are also lovely, but they can take a while to fill in an bush out. once going though. cute little old ladies will be knocking on your door asking where you got it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Mother, the treats are right there. Please? I am starving."
> View attachment 4903700
> Anyone want a beg hound near the midwest? I'll throw in her brother who wails like a whale at half price!


My big baby gets ice cubes and love them


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Now for a dab....

But which one?
Then an MK wrapped in blueberry flavored paper.

Yum.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My big baby gets ice cubes and love them


i freeze chicken broth! why do dogs like munching on ice?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i freeze chicken broth! why do dogs like munching on ice?


Love that idea I will be doing that he's going to freak out


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love that idea I will be doing that he's going to freak out


Low sodium for the lil doggos is best!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love that idea I will be doing that he's going to freak out


Little bubble factory will be on maximum overload


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Low sodium for the lil doggos is best!


Was thinking the same


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love that idea I will be doing that he's going to freak out


Mine prefers his marrow bones frozen.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Little bubble factory will be on maximum overload


Ok so we do this outside


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Going to harvest a couple Friday...thoughts?





Only two...maybe 3.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was thinking the same


Best made yourself.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Going to harvest a couple Friday...thoughts?
> View attachment 4903743
> View attachment 4903744
> View attachment 4903745
> ...


We will think of you as you do your time in jail. Nice.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We will think of you as you do your time in jail. Nice.


Thank you Sir!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Going to harvest a couple Friday...thoughts?
> View attachment 4903743
> View attachment 4903744
> View attachment 4903745
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

A good afternoon to all. Need to run an errand now that I'm moving and dressed hours after rising. Over did it yesterday. Need to get my bake on for some numbness. As soon as I can hang my keys up it is on. 

Peace.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A good afternoon to all. Need to run an errand now that I'm moving and dressed hours after rising. Over did it yesterday. Need to get my bake on for some numbness. As soon as I can hang my keys up it is on.
> 
> Peace.


Good day and vibes to you !
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A good afternoon to all. Need to run an errand now that I'm moving and dressed hours after rising. Over did it yesterday. Need to get my bake on for some numbness. As soon as I can hang my keys up it is on.
> 
> Peace.


Waiting for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Or you could hit smileybut you said but numbing ness nessss hit the black one


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

If you want numbness you could try 20ml of this, but your errand wouldn't get done for a few days...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2021)

If you want comfortably numb....couple swigs of moonshine and some space tomatoes for the win.....


----------



## Rsawr (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or you could hit smileybut you said but numbing ness nessss hit the black one


This one feels like it's daring you to hit it, look at his smug smile


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you want numbness you could try 20ml of this, but your errand wouldn't get done for a few days...


Now that sounds like a challenge will he except ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> rhododendron are also lovely, but they can take a while to fill in an bush out. once going though. cute little old ladies will be knocking on your door asking where you got it.


Oh they will take off in the right spot.


You might like azaleas there better. Lots of color now and a little thicker if you want the privacy. Also the branches aren't as brittle.




__





azalea - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh they will take off in the right spot.
> View attachment 4903770
> 
> You might like azaleas there better. Lots of color now and a little thicker if you want the privacy. Also the branches aren't as brittle.
> ...


Thank you for that DarkWeb!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Thank you for that DarkWeb!
> Fred


Ten years ago I could easily see the 6' tall rocks behind that rhododendron. The bush is about 9' tall.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or you could hit smileyView attachment 4903763but you said but numbing ness nessss hit the black one


Home now. Smiley looks like it hits back. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that sounds like a challenge will he except ha ha ha


TY. A half to 3/4 gram of this faux hash and I'll be playing tyrannical dictator. Boy and I got about 50 starter veggies in. Made my 4th run for new mulch. 6 bags a load in my VW. Fun fun. Gonna stupervise from a deck chair.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ten years ago I could easily see the 6' tall rocks behind that rhododendron. The bush is about 9' tall.


Mine was blocking my picture window. Serious chopped them back to 4'. 1 is struggling. 1 gonna make it. And another just taking off. Just starting to bloom. Amazingly gorgeous if you can grow them. Nice bush. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This one feels like it's daring you to hit it, look at his smug smileView attachment 4903771


That is a chit eatin, condescending, smart ass looking smiley face. I know that look. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Going to harvest a couple Friday...thoughts?
> View attachment 4903743
> View attachment 4903744
> View attachment 4903745
> ...


Looking good. 

I've got 2-3 ready this weekend myself...I had moved them into the flower room about a week before the others as i needed the room, and they are quite large for indoor plants...Probably about a half pound each of Black Lime Bubba. Then bad timing on the rest of them as I'm gonna be working on apartments days and trimming them nights....Ugh!

Thinking about a bike ride here soon. I got a bunch of windows washed and the front bank chopped down. Only fell once and only saw 1 snake, unfortunately for him the weed wacker saw him before I did.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We will think of you as you do your time in jail. Nice.


Trim jail folks. LMAO. I wouldn't wish an extended stay in the bathroom upon anyone. LOL.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I've got 2-3 ready this weekend myself...I had moved them into the flower room about a week before the others as i needed the room, and they are quite large for indoor plants...Probably about a half pound each of Black Lime Bubba. Then bad timing on the rest of them as I'm gonna be working on apartments days and trimming them nights....Ugh!
> 
> Thinking about a bike ride here soon. I got a bunch of windows washed and the front bank chopped down. Only fell once and only saw 1 snake, unfortunately for him the weed wacker saw him before I did.


Nice!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Sky behind the house...north...right now.

Hopefully something wicked this way comes!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

This one looks like a surfers' dream...very fakn cool.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Sky behind the house...north...right now.
> View attachment 4903923
> Hopefully something wicked this way comes!
> Fred


Nothing like a good light show and the ptter patter of rain on the world. LOL. 

A half gram was plenty. Extra rock is couch lock. Watching our skies darken and listening to song birds as I debate peeling myself out of the lazy boy in the intermittent sunlight. Life is beyond good on occasion.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2021)

ours just hit......and it's raining hard.......

did a little guerilla tour were i had the other 2 places.......lost one........so i have 1 gone, 1 good, and one hurt......sheesh....


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2021)

I was just out on the bike doing some guerilla searching, along the river, looking for that perfect spot to drop a clone, or 20  Found a couope decent spots maybe, but definitely found a cool new place to ride. The e bike is so cool because no one hears you coming.

Another very productive day, and about to slip into some flip flops for the first of the season....hell to the yes!


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

Wife and I spotted these courting mallards on our walk...in a neighbor's ditch.

They obviously are drunk.
Get a room ducks!
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Wife and I spotted these courting mallards on our walk...in a neighbor's ditch.
> View attachment 4903964
> They obviously are drunk.
> Get a room ducks!
> Fred


they're getting the feather on man........


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Wife and I spotted these courting mallards on our walk...in a neighbor's ditch.
> View attachment 4903964
> They obviously are drunk.
> Get a room ducks!
> Fred


We took my wife's niece and nephew to a lake to feed the ducks once, and they were doing the mating thing in the water. Her nephew told me to stop the ducks from trying to drown each other because the drake was jumping on the back of the hen. I told him it was OK, they were just playing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they're getting the feather on man........


I vote getting quack one in before anyone fowled it up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2021)

A Momentous Occasion....

and i need to wash my scooter....and set the clock, even though that's the last place i need a clock


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> A Momentous Occasion....
> View attachment 4904098
> and i need to wash my scooter....and set the clock, even though that's the last place i need a clock


And still on full! LOL.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Sky behind the house...north...right now.
> View attachment 4903923
> Hopefully something wicked this way comes!
> Fred


are your thumbs pricking?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> A Momentous Occasion....
> View attachment 4904098
> and i need to wash my scooter....and set the clock, even though that's the last place i need a clock


Wash your cooter and get the cock.....ok....got it....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And still on full! LOL.


it gets great mileage but not that great, I've put gas in it 4 times, about 5 gallons total, or 11ish bucks...right around 80 mpg


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it gets great mileage but not that great, I've put gas in it 4 times, about 5 gallons total, or 11ish bucks...right around 80 mpg


JK but I love it. Ripped up some miles on a Gyro in the eighties. I can see the joy now that I wouldn't be snapping throttle cables and staring ahead. LOl.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

A very good coffee to you all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

and yesterday we didn't even hit 65


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

Morning.






Damn it's too hot....I don't like heat. How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning to you darkweb sounds like you need to spend the day at the lake


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning to you darkweb sounds like you need to spend the day at the lake


That would be fun. Maybe we'll walk back to the river.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That would be fun. Maybe we'll walk back to the river.


Is the river big enough for inner tubing


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the river big enough for inner tubing


Not deep enough......and I bet that water is still icy cold. There's a really nice spot for tubing about 20 minutes away....... I haven't done that in years.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not deep enough......and I bet that water is still icy cold. There's a really nice spot for tubing about 20 minutes away....... I haven't done that in years.


Well it might not be white water rafting but inner tubing is a blast hole in its own right just chilling out cruising around on the river


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not deep enough......and I bet that water is still icy cold. There's a really nice spot for tubing about 20 minutes away....... I haven't done that in years.


O ya by the way you could stick your finger in the cold water LoL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O ya by the way you could stick your finger in the cold water LoL


That was a very nice bead by the way


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2021)

Looks like mother nature is finally turning it on! More chores today, and tomorrow a shoulder steroid injection, I hope!! The shoulder is actually feeling a lot better already. Definitely will be going on another long bike ride this afternoon!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That was a very nice bead by the way


Thanks Jeff


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2021)

I'm disabled so I wake and bake like 3 times a day. Naps are great.


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Morning chill people! Hope everyone is feeling alright :]


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Morning chill people! Hope everyone is feeling alright :]


Good morning, how are you doing?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4903925
> This one looks like a surfers' dream...very fakn cool.
> Fred


Don't lean on that deck railing too hard or you'll have to change your name to SlowFreddi


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how are you doing?


I am alright. Had a funny d&d session last night. Riding high!!! Hope you're well!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am alright. Had a funny d&d session last night. Riding high!!! Hope you're well!


D&D funnies I'm all ears well I guess it would be all eyes coffee refill check quick question are you the DM in this story


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> D&D funnies I'm all ears well I guess it would be all eyes coffee refill check quick question are you the DM in this story


I am indeed! DM life! The poor party is now actively being stalked by a Kuo-toa teen that came back as a revenant to curse them with emo poetry.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4904372


Ugh I left my pipe downstairs, no bad drugs until I am done tending the plants :[


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am indeed! DM life! The poor party is now actively being stalked by a Kuo-toa teen that came back as a revenant to curse them with emo poetry.


Flying golden Chariot dream sequence let your imagination run wild


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flying golden Chariot dream sequence let your imagination run wild


Oh how many parties I have taken out with that little sequence and all they had to do was wake up


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh how many parties I have taken out with that little sequence and all they had to do was wake up


Waking up sounds like admitting to Monday. Adventurers like to sleep in too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Waking up sounds like admitting to Monday. Adventurers like to sleep in too


Okay have to ask what edition do you play


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay have to ask what edition do you play


5th, and 3.5


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 5th, and 3.5


I play first edition up to 3.5 and


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I play first edition up to 3.5 and


Sometimes I blend the three of them together


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sometimes I blend the three of them together


That sou ds epic! If you're looking for a player lemme know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sou ds epic! If you're looking for a player lemme know


The only thing I require in my dungeons is a background story to your character


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Now I am gonna spend all day thinking about weird characters haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now I am gonna spend all day thinking about weird characters haha


My job is done then


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My job is done then


Sorry about that had to get control of other self before he gets me into trouble


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that had to get control of other self before he gets me into trouble


The DM side of me is not friends with any of my friends, I understand. It just comes out, takes control...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

The only thing that works coffee and halfling herb ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The only thing that works coffee and halfling herb ha ha ha


My stoner group is so vastly different than my group of college professors who for some reason let a girl half their age dm for them lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My stoner group is so vastly different than my group of college professors who for some reason let a girl half their age dm for them lol


Hell yeah Rock on


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

ahh morning all....how's everyone doing this fine morning.....me......well my allergies are going nutz....saw the weather man this morning.....20,000ppm of mold spores going.....yeah that will do it....

woke this morning to rain......it's raining good to the south and east today....we are gonna get another round coming soon......this morning a cool 62F with light rain.....high today 75F with a possibility of more rain......ugh....this is not gonna help the allergies....

well Coffee is hot and fresh.......

time for a nice bowl of Caldo with rice....maybe that will help.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Now see what you have done


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

Galapagos rock formation Darwin's Arch has collapsed


The top of Darwin's Arch, in the northern part of the Pacific Ocean archipelago, fell as "a consequence of natural erosion," according to the Ministry of Environment for Ecuador.




www.cnn.com






damn......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ahh morning all....how's everyone doing this fine morning.....me......well my allergies are going nutz....saw the weather man this morning.....20,000ppm of mold spores going.....yeah that will do it....
> 
> woke this morning to rain......it's raining good to the south and east today....we are gonna get another round coming soon......this morning a cool 62F with light rain.....high today 75F with a possibility of more rain......ugh....this is not gonna help the allergies....
> 
> ...


Stay safe and a very good coffee to you any flooding where you are at


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sou ds epic! If you're looking for a player lemme know


One little piece of information you might need is the fact that I suck at low level dungeons and I run immortal or 99 plus level characters


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One little piece of information you might need is the fact that I suck at low level dungeons and I run immortal or 99 plus level characters


ultimate power....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

[QUOTE="ColoradoHighGrower, post: 16335924, member: 925523
Don't lean on that deck railing too hard or you'll have to change your name to SlowFreddi
[/QUOTE]
Indeed...it was to be rebuilt last year...good fucking luck.
I am not paying 15k for a 5k deck.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ultimate power....


Deserves ultimate punishment


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning DarkWeb.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> [QUOTE="ColoradoHighGrower, post: 16335924, member: 925523
> Don't lean on that deck railing too hard or you'll have to change your name to SlowFreddi


Indeed...it was to be rebuilt last year...good fucking luck.
I am not paying 15k for a 5k deck.
Fred
[/QUOTE]
Have lumber prices really went up that much


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Indeed...it was to be rebuilt last year...good fucking luck.
> I am not paying 15k for a 5k deck.
> Fred


Have lumber prices really went up that much
[/QUOTE]
Yessir...triple at least.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Deserves ultimate punishment


Oh yeah reward too ultimate reward


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

When you go through with board lumber, they warn you about price increase first...no shit.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Have lumber prices really went up that much


Yessir...triple at least.
Fred
[/QUOTE]
Sounds like it's time to go composite board


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yessir...triple at least.
> Fred


Sounds like it's time to go composite board
[/QUOTE]
30 dollars for 1 12ft deckboard?
Nope.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Sounds like it's time to go composite board


30 dollars for 1 12ft deckboard?
Nope.
Fred
[/QUOTE]
What the flip flop what do they think that shits made out of asbestos or something


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 30 dollars for 1 12ft deckboard?
> Nope.
> Fred


What the flip flop what do they think that shits made out of asbestos or something
[/QUOTE]
It is fucking insane.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Galapagos rock formation Darwin's Arch has collapsed
> 
> 
> The top of Darwin's Arch, in the northern part of the Pacific Ocean archipelago, fell as "a consequence of natural erosion," according to the Ministry of Environment for Ecuador.
> ...


Yeah read it this morning. Sure sucks but it is evolution.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

Anything for building is fucking absurd right now. I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> What the flip flop what do they think that shits made out of asbestos or something


It is fucking insane.
Fred
[/QUOTE]
Was holding up on buying my planer for my lumber out back but now that investment might just pay for it self


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Stay safe and a very good coffee to you any flooding where you are at


naw flooding is staying South of us today......we had one county that got 6" of rain this morning.......the lower coastal areas are getting hit today more......think i remember one county that i drive through got a little over 8" of rain...they're under a flood warning......we're under flash flood and server storm outbreak......for today....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah read it this morning. Sure sucks but it is evolution.....


yeah it is......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw flooding is staying South of us today......we had one county that got 6" of rain this morning.......the lower coastal areas are getting hit today more......think i remember one county that i drive through got a little over 8" of rain...they're under a flood warning......we're under flash flood and server storm outbreak......for today....


Did you get cleaned up from the wind yet


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Galapagos rock formation Darwin's Arch has collapsed
> 
> 
> The top of Darwin's Arch, in the northern part of the Pacific Ocean archipelago, fell as "a consequence of natural erosion," according to the Ministry of Environment for Ecuador.
> ...


Everything evolves, even rocks!


----------



## Billytheluther (May 19, 2021)

Howdy.. took half a blotter earlier today.. this is insane.. feels like a shroom trip of about 4gs ... 
i want it to end already lol


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Howdy.. took half a blotter earlier today.. this is insane.. feels like a shroom trip of about 4gs ...
> i want it to end already lol


Just breathe, sit and relax, think happy thoughts...maybe try to eat something.
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Everything evolves, even rocks!


i know......time says a lot...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you get cleaned up from the wind yet


yeah i got most of the branch cleaned up yesterday, took a good look at the experiment too.....need to fix her up....she looks like the leaning tower of piza now...lol......


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i got most of the branch cleaned up yesterday, took a good look at the experiment too.....need to fix her up....she looks like the leaning tower of piza now...lol......


Glad you're staying safe.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Glad you're staying safe.


trying too.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

@Laughing Grass where you been hiding....hope everything's all good


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass where you been hiding....hope everything's all good


Hopefully you're not in jail for breaking curfew  But that could be one way to get a vaccination quicker up there, IDK.

Just picking....I hope you are OK! And enjoying the warmth!!

I just got done spraying 6 gallons of weed killer on a steep bank. In long pants, wow was I soaked by the end of that fun project. But now it will look good for a year !

Hoping I can muster up the energy to wash 5 more house windows next, and then they will all be done! Woohoo....I didn't even do all of them last year, so it's been 2 for about half of them. It's like a mental boost having clean glass too! But first, a vape break!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hopefully you're not in jail for breaking curfew  But that could be one way to get a vaccination quicker up there, IDK.
> 
> Just picking....I hope you are OK! And enjoying the warmth!!
> 
> ...


You go Manny!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass where you been hiding....hope everything's all good


My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


My God...so so sorry.
Fred


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


Oh no, so sorry LG.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


what tha? My condolences dear..........i'm so sorry.....we here if you need to talk...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2021)

So sorry LG


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that  yeah we're all here if you need. Sending you hugs, stay strong


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


I'm here also if you need anything, so sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


----------



## Rsawr (May 19, 2021)

Wishing you well laughing grass


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Howdy.. took half a blotter earlier today.. this is insane.. feels like a shroom trip of about 4gs ...
> i want it to end already lol


50 mg of Benadryl will help take the edge off.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


Words fail me.   I'm sorry just seems empty.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


My deepest consultancy for your loss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Odin sending all the love to @Laughing Grass


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2021)

My condolences @Laughing Grass . He was way too young!! I know you guys were close...I remember the fishing pics. Hang in there. Keep us all posted when you can


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Breakfast burrito and hot sauce


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 19, 2021)

Ll


Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


So sorry hun,


SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2021)

you guys are the best!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you guys are the best!


You hang in there, and take care of your Mom.
All the Love i can send.
Frex


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you guys are the best!


You are a very big part of that best rest well to night may the Northern lights comfort you


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you guys are the best!


You’re one of us. We all feel your pain. We all mourn your loss. We may not be immediate family, but we are all one big extended family here.

We have so much love for you, and sincerely hope that we can do anything possible to help, even if that’s only to act as a distraction.

We are here for you, lean on us.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Breakfast burrito and hot sauceView attachment 4904694


Breakfast burrito? Mmmm looks better than a regular burrito 






SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad passed away on Saturday. I’ve barely had a moment to breathe the past couple days


My condolences and well wishes regardless of opinions. Bigger things in life. 

I wish you well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Breakfast burrito and hot sauceView attachment 4904694


Is that Ortega? Can't find here. LMAO.


----------



## Billytheluther (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Breakfast burrito and hot sauceView attachment 4904694


One time i walked into into a mexican gas station...
There was a burrito and a couple of drums behind the counter...
I told her can i have the burrito and two legs with that..
She said hey if you want it just ask for it..
I played it off and told her “what are you talking about miss”...
I said it on purpose but i wanted to se how she reacted..
She apologized and said im so sorry I thought you were getting along...
I said no give me my food...haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is that Ortega? Can't find here. LMAO.


Taco Bell medium hot sauce ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

I extend thoughts of a sunrise to awake to. A sunny side up breakfast and a bake to properly adjust your altitude. 

My flaps are finally deploying and exhaustion is beginning to work in my favor. A brief nap and pleas for more. 

Have a great day. And it could be mine. You are already ahead. LOL. And just humor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I extend thoughts of a sunrise to awake to. A sunny side up breakfast and a bake to properly adjust your altitude.
> 
> My flaps are finally deploying and exhaustion is beginning to work in my favor. A brief nap and pleas for more.
> 
> Have a great day. And it could be mine. You are already ahead. LOL. And just humor.


Rest well


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

Good morning Jeff....
Good morning Friends, may you all have a great day!
LG, you stay strong when needed, and you mourn when not.
Take care Hun.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

A very good coffee to you Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I extend thoughts of a sunrise to awake to. A sunny side up breakfast and a bake to properly adjust your altitude.
> 
> My flaps are finally deploying and exhaustion is beginning to work in my favor. A brief nap and pleas for more.
> 
> Have a great day. And it could be mine. You are already ahead. LOL. And just humor.


Sorry about that I past out last night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Did you get your candy bar made


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that I past out last night


Beyond my desires for such we are great. LOL. I got 4 minutes till I can turn Free speech tv onand fall asleep to the drone. Nevr got the press beyond the kitchen floor. Gonna choke down a bowl of pre 98. I'll be good. Limited size girl. And really special. TY.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Dam it's all most 70 yup it is going to be hot today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff....
> Good morning Friends, may you all have a great day!
> LG, you stay strong when needed, and you mourn when not.
> Take care Hun.
> Fred


So what's the plan for today


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dam it's all most 70 yup it is going to be hot today


Was running the furnace and cussng frost four days ago. Now I have to turn the AC on. I give up. LOL. Just hope we get some rain. Lake is 15" low and rivers are 30-45% below flow rates. Fucking nestle bottled water is our biggest parasite. Rainfall deficit indicates 7-8" of lake level. And they draw almost 70 miles from the lake. Enough. Happy thoughts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Well there goes spring I wanted at least a week of 70 's before hitting the 80's


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what's the plan for today


Got more gardening in the yard...supposed to get nice later tadayyyyyy so here's to a great day!
You Sir?
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well there goes spring I wanted at least a week of 70 's before hitting the 80's


Yessir....seems to go from Winter almost to Summer now...not much of a Spring anymore it seems.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir....seems to go from Winter almost to Summer now...not much of a Spring anymore it seems.
> Fred


Two weeks over due. Then mid July in May. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Two weeks over due. Then mid July in May. LOL.


Hell the thermostat is set on 72 all I've been doing for the last couple weeks is sitting air heat air heat


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hell the thermostat is set on 72 all I've been doing for the last couple weeks is sitting air heat air heat


I had to do heat or cool mode lock while we took care of the mother in law with severe dementia. A few rude awakenings with the climate control until. And actually saves money not being automatic.


----------



## Bucky024 (May 20, 2021)

How goes it my fellow stoners,an8th in of black diamond feelib Nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Well shit i thought I cleaned it last night must have dreamed it well I've got my plan of the day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Bucky024 said:


> How goes it my fellow stoners,an8th in of black diamond feelib Nice


Slowly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Morning darkweb


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit i thought I cleaned it last night must have dreamed it well I've got my plan of the dayView attachment 4904997



Let's do this!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Ok I know I'm high sitting here waiting and wondering if my alarms going to be late this morning coffee coffee coffee need coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit i thought I cleaned it last night must have dreamed it well I've got my plan of the dayView attachment 4904997


Bought a gallon of acetone to clean my black clear glass bubbler. Lazily contented with it's prior condition. TY for another honey do. .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I know I'm high sitting here waiting and wondering if my alarms going to be late this morning coffee coffee coffee need coffee


Ha fix it I shut it off hahaha now that was close


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha fix it I shut it off hahaha now that was close


We need to get this BK in your neighborhood. You'll forget the coffee pot and a many other things. Man I wish it was "about a pound". The hash heaven. Delightful dreams if I get there. Ty people. Dog has issues with English. Siberian raised in a Latino home. LMAO. But denies input less than food.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Looks like it going to get hot for you MICHIGANha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We need to get this BK in your neighborhood. You'll forget the coffee pot and a many other things. Man I wish it was "about a pound". The hash heaven. Delightful dreams if I get there. Ty people. Dog has issues with English. Siberian raised in a Latino home. LMAO. But denies input less than food.


Now that would be epic me forgetting coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks like it going to get hot for you MICHIGANView attachment 4905001ha ha


I'm a yooper in reality. Anything over mid 60's F sux! Glad for spigots on both sides of the house if the rain parts around us as usual. Messed up convection currents here with river valley and endless asphalt.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that would be epic me forgetting coffee


I will induce said stupidity when legally possible and a willing subject.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning darkweb


Morning Jeff


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

And for everyone else.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And for everyone else.


Did it snow last night you don't say good morning ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did it snow last night you don't say good morning ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Other self said nope he's telling you that you're as annoying as this little ankle biter at the window


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning Jeff


Following your lead in pursuit of fun. I told my dog Jeff is up. Got first pic. Told him a "Pom" flavored snack was laughing at him. LMAO. This is our "Dude".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

And TY to Jeff and Web. The profile pic is deceptive enough to humor me. I can grab those teeth without fear. And I suggest not trying if you have a twitch involved. LOL. I love loyal companions.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Finished the bowl of pre 98 BK. Glad I broke it out. Sun is up. Overcast comfortable. Gonna sign off and stop pestering all. 

And in defense of my too close to feral friend. I can grab his mouth and all he will do is growl and menace. Will not open his mouth unless dental inspection or peanut butter covered pill. LOL. 

Love all. Love your pets more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Finished the bowl of pre 98 BK. Glad I broke it out. Sun is up. Overcast comfortable. Gonna sign off and stop pestering all.
> 
> And in defense of my too close to feral friend. I can grab his mouth and all he will do is growl and menace. Will not open his mouth unless dental inspection or peanut butter covered pill. LOL.
> 
> ...


Him love's his daddy aww rest well


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Him love's his daddy aww rest well


Ty. As soon as he does his business and comes back in. LOL. Never ends.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ty. As soon as he does his business and comes back in. LOL. Never ends.


Just got back from doing the same


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back from doing the same


The rabbits have been heavy in the clover out back at night. Smell over whelms him. I'm going to have to get him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The rabbits have been heavy in the clover out back at night. Smell over whelms him. I'm going to have to get him.


Well damn that nose it knows what it know and overrides there brain ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Had to straddle the stubborn fool into the house. All accounted fr and secure. Best wishes until I get my duties done.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass thinking of you


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

Good morning all you chill people. Hope everyone is doing the best they can.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

Morning all......

well it looks like we are gonna get a break from the rains....well at least till tomorrow anyways......

woke up to a nice 63F with dew on the ground......high today 83F......

well my leaning tower of green looks ok as well......still gotta do some work to her....

bean and cheese taco.....why yes i will have some......


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all......
> 
> well it looks like we are gonna get a break from the rains....well at least till tomorrow anyways......
> 
> ...


I felt the taco spirit. Chorizo and egg for me. I smiled when I thought of your breakfast posts :]


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I felt the taco spirit. Chorizo and egg for me. I smiled when I thought of your breakfast posts :]


gotta have breakfast......and where i live taco's are a norm......

are you a least eating those with hot sauce???


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

why is it every time i look at my leaning tower of green........i'm thinking rodelization.......hmm


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta have breakfast......and where i live taco's are a norm......
> 
> are you a least eating those with hot sauce???


I'm an uncle tios girl


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm an uncle tios girl


Wild autocorrect. Tapatio**


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wild autocorrect. Tapatio**


hey it happens......personally i like making those myself instead of buying them.......but when push comes to shove...love charizo and egg taco's...


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wild autocorrect. Tapatio**


I usually use Tapatio on my chorizo. Try El Yucateco


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I usually use Tapatio on my chorizo. Try El Yucateco


yeah that would be a nice topper.....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning all you chill people. Hope everyone is doing the best they can.


Good morning Rsawr.
Fred


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> rodelization


OK, learned a new thing today, forcing a hermie doesn't sound like a good idea to me, as I sit here with a bunch of seeds...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

Ha I had a brisket burrito last night....well half is lunch today....it was huge  and I had the other half of my wife's Mexican salad for breakfast. Green's, corn & black bean relish, queso fresco, pepitas, pickled onions, crema, and cilantro lime dressing.

We had burrito Wednesday......


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Rsawr.
> Fred


Hope you're limbering up those trimming hands for your weekend!!


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK, learned a new thing today, forcing a hermie doesn't sound like a good idea to me, as I sit here with a bunch of seeds...lol.


No sts seeds? What's up?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hope you're limbering up those trimming hands for your weekend!!


Getting anxious lol....I looooove chop time!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK, learned a new thing today, forcing a hermie doesn't sound like a good idea to me, as I sit here with a bunch of seeds...lol.


Grow them if viable...the MK I grow are the exact same.

Fred


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> sts seeds?


?


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> ?


Oh, I thought you were talking about learning that colloidal silver or silver thiosulfate reversed seeds were bad somehow! Maybe I misunderstood your post. Sorry


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK, learned a new thing today, forcing a hermie doesn't sound like a good idea to me, as I sit here with a bunch of seeds...lol.


i'm not forcing it, when it fell it broke a couple branches, and also took out a couple of fan leaves on one side, i have a feeling cause of what happened she will go to that phase........she will try to protect herself.......if she doesn't she doesn't


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about learning that colloidal silver or silver thiosulfate reversed seeds were bad somehow! Maybe I misunderstood your post. Sorry


I was referring to rodelization, I understand not wanting to use chemicals to turn a plant though.


BudmanTX said:


> i'm not forcing it, when it fell it broke a couple branches, and also took out a couple of fan leaves on one side, i have a feeling cause of what happened she will go to that phase........she will try to protect herself.......if she doesn't she doesn't


OK, I understand now. Need more coffee.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not forcing it, when it fell it broke a couple branches, and also took out a couple of fan leaves on one side, i have a feeling cause of what happened she will go to that phase........she will try to protect herself.......if she doesn't she doesn't


I believe you would have to be in full flower.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was referring to rodelization, I understand not wanting to use chemicals to turn a plant though.
> 
> OK, I understand now. Need more coffee.


I thought we were talking about rodelization......now I'm lost lol


----------



## Rsawr (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was referring to rodelization, I understand not wanting to use chemicals to turn a plant though.


A hah! Thanks. I got worried that my future breeding plans were gonna cause cancer.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I believe you would have to be in full flower.


she isn't close to that yet.....but my gut instinct...is that when she does go to flower it might happen.....

i had it happen to me one other time, while i was inside is how i reconized it.....had one lose a complete branch...basically it was eaten off and a fan leaf gone....and boom.....there she goes......freaked me out till i finally figured out what was going on......pretty good smoke too....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought we were talking about rodelization......now I'm lost lol


we are, my sp is not to swing yet......lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

hey @Laughing Grass how are you doing to day chica????


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she isn't close to that yet.....but my gut instinct...is that when she does go to flower it might happen.....
> 
> i had it happen to me one other time, while i was inside is how i reconized it.....had one lose a complete branch...basically it was eaten off and a fan leaf gone....and boom.....there she goes......freaked me out till i finally figured out what was going on......pretty good smoke too....


Soma 





Feminizing Seeds. The Rodelization Method


A few of my friends from these forums asked me about info about making Feminized seeds. I was going to use the Rodelization method. This was featured in the High Times magazine. So I was going to make a thread about that method, but I came across a online article of it. I figure it be best to...



www.rollitup.org




Edit: better link


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was referring to rodelization, I understand not wanting to use chemicals to turn a plant though.
> 
> OK, I understand now. Need more coffee.


Me too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Ok back to reading


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I felt the taco spirit. Chorizo and egg for me. I smiled when I thought of your breakfast posts :]


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4905154
> 
> View attachment 4905156
> 
> ...


You raid @BudmanTX closet?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting, now that was a good read.......gonna have to try it....that's of course if it happens


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> You raid @BudmanTX closet?


like he’ll own up to the slippers

~edit~ I called that one wrong!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4905154
> 
> View attachment 4905156
> 
> ...


i'll take the shirt and the house shoes........


Viva la taco's


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> like he’ll own up to the slippers


don't have them, but i would....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought you were talking about the muscle relaxer I need to smoke more


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

I'm here to help out.





Amazon.com | Coddies Taco Slippers | Unisex Funny Slippers, Novelty Comfortable Pantuflas, Men, Women & Kids (4-7.5 Men | 6-9.5 Women) Brown | Slippers


Buy Coddies Taco Slippers | Unisex Funny Slippers, Novelty Comfortable Pantuflas, Men, Women & Kids (4-7.5 Men | 6-9.5 Women) Brown and other Slippers at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was running the furnace and cussng frost four days ago. Now I have to turn the AC on. I give up. LOL. Just hope we get some rain. Lake is 15" low and rivers are 30-45% below flow rates. Fucking nestle bottled water is our biggest parasite. Rainfall deficit indicates 7-8" of lake level. And they draw almost 70 miles from the lake. Enough. Happy thoughts.


Same here, BUT I turned the pilot light off on my gas fireplace yesterday, the plow came off the ATV, and I might even shed the electric blanket from my bed here soon.

Slept with a window open last night...I love that!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm here to help out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and onlly $25...hehe...if i get those....my dog would have a field day.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

hey those lobster slippers looks cool to.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Yes yes yes it got here happy happy


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> don't have them, but i would....


They’re cool (in a warm way)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They’re cool (in a warm way)


They are. 

I would sport them around........

they wife would prolly steal them

my dog would prolly steal them and defile them in the most un-human way......eek


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> They are.
> 
> I would sport them around........
> 
> ...


My mental image, presented with fake shame


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mental image, presented with fake shame
> 
> View attachment 4905212


Oh shit I had lion slippers when I was a young kid that I saw the cat humping one day  I didn't know what he was doing but I never wanted to wear those slippers again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit I had lion slippers when I was a young kid that I saw the cat humping one day  I didn't know what he was doing but I never wanted to wear those slippers again


I'm going to leave that one alone


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to leave that one alone


Yeah, that is some low-rent pussy


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to leave that one alone


I did


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did


I took one for the team, kind a guy I am


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did


Your story and you're sticking to it I can appreciate that


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mental image, presented with fake shame
> 
> View attachment 4905212


how'd you know i had a chihuahua......actually he's a mix of chihuahua/terrior.....hornest little sob i've ever seen


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how'd you know i had a chihuahua......actually he's a mix of chihuahua/terrior.....hornest little sob i've ever seen


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mental image, presented with fake shame
> 
> View attachment 4905212


My friend had a dog that would rape his little stuffed animal all the time.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> My friend had a dog that would rape his little stuffed animal all the time.


mine does......got the grand kid and stuffed bear one time......little bastard stole it hide it under the bed........use it as a sex doll.......::::shutters:::;


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2021)

]


BudmanTX said:


> hey @Laughing Grass how are you doing to day chica????


Getting better. Still so much to look after. One of my dad’s friends wants to buy the houseboat if we cover dock fees for 2021. They’re already paid and non refundable so I think that’s a done deal. I’ll know for sure on Saturday when I meet him. 

I also picked a real estate agent for their place in Arizona. We’re meeting virtually tomorrow. Movers will be clearing it out tomorrow and the agent will look after cleaning and listing next week.

Mom wants me to split the proceeds from the sale with my brother and sister. I wasn’t expecting that at all, and we could really use it.

now I have to finish negotiating shared custody of my mom with my sister. I’m coming in at a distinct disadvantage, so I’ll be happy if I can swing one weekend a month.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Getting better. Still so much to look after. One of my dad’s friends wants to buy the houseboat if we cover dock fees for 2021. They’re already paid and non refundable so I think that’s a done deal. I’ll know for sure on Saturday when I meet him.
> ...


sounds like you got a lot of things done.......and your getting better......u just be good to yourself and above all....be safe


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday. It’s a long weekend here and heading into the mid 80’s for Saturday and Sunday. I’m gonna try and get out on the bike this weekend.

@curious2garden those blumats are freaking amazing. I completely ignored the plants for five days and they look great.... well except for the runt, might get a gram from that one lol


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Those look great! Runty will catch up :] Good morning chill people. Hope you all get some of this sun.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Morning.











It's Friday! 90° is too hot! At least it's a little cloudy and breezy today, yesterday was still and clear. 

What's everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday. It’s a long weekend here and heading into the mid 80’s for Saturday and Sunday. I’m gonna try and get out on the bike this weekend.
> 
> @curious2garden those blumats are freaking amazing. I completely ignored the plants for five days and they look great.... well except for the runt, might get a gram from that one lol
> 
> View attachment 4905711


The bike sounds good. Poaching trails does too  I might just put my old fork on so I don't have to think about a front wheel and hub.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 21, 2021)

Good Morning All...Happy TFIFF.
Wife and I are sitting in the backyard, enjoying coffee and a jolt.
There was a mockingbird perched on a pole on the street, and that sucker was putting out the most stunning bird calls EVERRRRR.
I definitely heard at least 5 or 6 different calls...amazing way to start a Fryday.
Stay lifted.
Laughing Grass, it does not get better, but it gets easier.
We all love you.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Coffee coffee good coffee to you alland a very special coffee to you @Laughing Grass enjoy your bike ride


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

Whew, might hit 90f here today! I had the freakin' heat on a few days ago!! But I love it, as long as I don't have to work in it!

I was going to cut lawn at the rentals today but gonna wait til Monday when it is cooler, and maybe spread some mulch around here this morning. 

And I need to get a few plants in the ground outdoors!


Plenty of projects...and the ebike is charged up and waiting to be riden!

TGIF....dabs are ready and waiting...Helpy selfie...I'm still waking up but almost ready!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah, that is some low-rent pussy


just makes me wonder what his socks smelled like?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just makes me wonder what his socks smell like?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2021)

I see a lot of scooter riding in the next few days
*Today*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 85. Calm wind becoming north around 5 mph in the afternoon.
*Tonight*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 57. Calm wind.
*Saturday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 86. Calm wind becoming northeast around 5 mph in the afternoon.
*Saturday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 61. Calm wind.
*Sunday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 88. Calm wind becoming northwest around 5 mph in the afternoon.
*Sunday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 62. Calm wind.
*Monday*
Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 90. Calm wind becoming northwest around 5 mph in the afternoon.
*Monday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 64.
*Tuesday*
Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 91.
*Tuesday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 65.
*Wednesday*
Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 91.
*Wednesday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 64.
*Thursday*
A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly sunny, with a high near 89.

i taught someone what counter steering is... just some guy on a crotch rocket that i was behind. i could see he wasn't cornering worth a fuck, so i followed him into the gas station and mentioned it to him while we were both getting gas. asked him if he knew what it was, he said "yeah, you push down on the side you want to turn to"........no...you push forward...not down. down makes you...eat asphalt. apparently he got it, left me behind on the next series of curves
they ought to make everyone ride a 50cc scooter first, till they figure the basics out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just makes me wonder what his socks smelled like?


Meow one question not sure if I want to know


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Meow one question not sure if I want to know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Now that is just the cat's meow


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday. It’s a long weekend here and heading into the mid 80’s for Saturday and Sunday. I’m gonna try and get out on the bike this weekend.
> 
> @curious2garden those blumats are freaking amazing. I completely ignored the plants for five days and they look great.... well except for the runt, might get a gram from that one lol
> 
> View attachment 4905711


They look great and like a lot less work LOL listen to @Rsawr about Runty. Even if she doesn't catch up with the crowd she might be a great pheno.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that is just the cat's meow


One of the funniest movies. Gotta watch it if you haven't.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the funniest movies. Gotta watch it if you haven't.


My son said the same ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the funniest movies. Gotta watch it if you haven't.


Son finally talked us into watching Greyhound last night, damn good movie. My TV doesn't recognize his flash drive so I had to run it from my laptop.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Son finally talked us into watching Greyhound last night, damn good movie. My TV doesn't recognize his flash drive so I had to run it from my laptop.


That looks good.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

ugh am i awake...yeah i guess i am....crap........morning all.....TGIFF.....

hope everyone is have a decent morning.....

it's a muggy 66F this morning dew on the ground......and the allergies, lets just put it this way OMG..........welp it's gonna hit 85F today......and the muggy meter is sweaty balls.....

Coffee is up and it's fresh.......

now where are those damn taco's..........what no taco's u say.....nope not today......but i did pick up Chicken Fideo Soup with Rice......little tabasco....and boom...tums time......

did get some pick of my leaning tower of green...show ya later


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

What is behind the door


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

welcome to my leaning tower of green........yeah mother nature is a *********



yeah i know i need to mow.....most of the damage is located at the lower bottom, so i clean her up a little....lost a couple of fan leaves, and one bud site branch got a little damaged......so with a little redneck enginuity......one kiddie chair and a strand of cotton string......



and a pieace of the rest of the garden


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday. It’s a long weekend here and heading into the mid 80’s for Saturday and Sunday. I’m gonna try and get out on the bike this weekend.
> 
> @curious2garden those blumats are freaking amazing. I completely ignored the plants for five days and they look great.... well except for the runt, might get a gram from that one lol
> 
> View attachment 4905711


those tomatoes look good........think Runty is gonna surprise you in the end though......maybe mother opportunity...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> welcome to my leaning tower of green........yeah mother nature is a *********
> 
> View attachment 4905813
> 
> ...


The hot peppers I don't see any peppers


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The hot peppers I don't see any peppers


to right of the cuecumbers is the peppers.....i got giant jalopeno's in the other pots as well......and two bells.....one red one green, and two other pots tomatoes.......for soil testing and growing....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> to right of the cuecumbers is the peppers.....i got giant jalopeno's in the other pots as well......and two bells.....one red one green, and two other pots tomatoes.......for soil testing and growing....


Sounds great but have you tried some ornamental Thai dragon peppers if you like hot


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

i use this area as a soil mixer area, and i use the soil everyseason.......green bean, and oakra on the right......i tried melon on the left, don't think it took.....we'll see


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds great but have you tried some ornamental Thai dragon peppers if you like hot


no i haven't.....i have cayanne in the house started, and another jalopeno, and my petin bushes are coming in.....so...hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Those look great! Runty will catch up :] Good morning chill people. Hope you all get some of this sun.


I’ll take a better pic of that plant, it’s on of the weirdest ones I’ve grown so far. It’s not a uniform green, more like watermelon skin and they feel almost velvety. It was like that as a seedling too. I’m curious to see what it does in flower.



DarkWeb said:


> The bike sounds good. Poaching trails does too  I might just put my old fork on so I don't have to think about a front wheel and hub.


Have you been on the bike this year? I’m getting jealous seeing @manfredo and @tyler.durden Biking adventures. I don’t think I’m hitting the trails, maybe lakeshore... do some people watching and catch some rays. It’s looking like the provincial parks won’t be open until the second week of June at the earliest. 



curious2garden said:


> They look great and like a lot less work LOL listen to @Rsawr about Runty. Even if she doesn't catch up with the crowd she might be a great pheno.


crazy how little there is to do, I’m kinda excited to see this upscaled. My reservoir still has about a third of its water left. There’s literally nothing for me to do, set and forget.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no i haven't.....i have cayanne in the house started, and another jalopeno, and my petin bushes are coming in.....so...hmmm


Ok I have a few recipes for salsa but if you have one I would love to here it but if not as all good I understand


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no i haven't.....i have cayanne in the house started, and another jalopeno, and my petin bushes are coming in.....so...hmmm


Boonies still growing?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Boonies still growing?


yep....., they're in the house as well


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I have a few recipes for salsa but if you have one I would love to here it but if not as all good I understand


That's a good idea for the fall when the bumper crop of tomatoes comes in...Salsa!!

Well I got a look at my 4 bedroom student house today...At 4 pm one of them called and left a message saying one of the toilets is plugged, from someone flushing something down it last weekend. I love how they wait til 4 pm on a Friday to ask me to come fix it. Those boys put some serious wear and tear and the place the past year. Looks like the kitchen floor is shot, as well as the carpet in the living room and family room. The walls are filthy. I can't wait to see what the $1,000 beds look like. I could tell from what I saw today they are way over their $1600 security deposit, and new people expect to be moving in on June 1st.  

I use to work well under pressure, but that ship sailed, and I can't tell you how many Memorial Day weekends I have sacrificed over the years. Here goes another!! I have one helper lined up at least, and amazingly it didn't stink in there....that I noticed anyways.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll take a better pic of that plant, it’s on of the weirdest ones I’ve grown so far. It’s not a uniform green, more like watermelon skin and they feel almost velvety. It was like that as a seedling too. I’m curious to see what it does in flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it still sits in the clamp on my workbench with the new fork. The one day a week I've been getting to myself has been taken for other projects and keeping certain things moving forward. I was thinking maybe this Monday so I could at least ride around with the kids........but teeth cleaning and chiropractor then melting some stainless has gotten in the way. I'm sure there's lots more......oh yeah breaks, u joints and shocks on one jeep


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Spicy pulled pork with pepper jack cheese


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, it still sits in the clamp on my workbench with the new fork. The one day a week I've been getting to myself has been taken for other projects and keeping certain things moving forward. I was thinking maybe this Monday so I could at least ride around with the kids........but teeth cleaning and chiropractor then melting some stainless has gotten in the way. I'm sure there's lots more......oh yeah breaks, u joints and shocks on one jeep


melting stainless? Like steel? I’m not going to let anything get in the way of enjoying this weather, been waiting too long for it. I wish the beaches were groomed and open tho.

here’s a better pic of the runt plant


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> melting stainless? Like steel? I’m not going to let anything get in the way of enjoying this weather, been waiting too long for it. I wish the beaches were groomed and open tho.
> 
> here’s a better pic of the runt plant
> 
> View attachment 4906142


I've had plants with that mottled look.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> melting stainless? Like steel? I’m not going to let anything get in the way of enjoying this weather, been waiting too long for it. I wish the beaches were groomed and open tho.
> 
> here’s a better pic of the runt plant
> 
> View attachment 4906142


Yeah, stainless steel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've had plants with that mottled look.


Did it finish nornally?




DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, stainless steel.


for fun?


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did it finish nornally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They, I've had many of them. It's something I've seen a lot in feminized seeds. They all finished fine. Some grew out of it others didn't. It made no difference that I could discern.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did it finish nornally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always fun


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> melting stainless? Like steel? I’m not going to let anything get in the way of enjoying this weather, been waiting too long for it. I wish the beaches were groomed and open tho.
> 
> here’s a better pic of the runt plant
> 
> View attachment 4906142


imo, that would be a contender for a mother plant.....love the coloring in it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2021)

Today's scooter ride, up the GreenBriar river

im a little late i guess, the monarch butterflies migrate though here in the spring, sometimes there are so many its hard to sit down without smooshing one
this isn't the actual river, just a little branch that flows around an island then rejoins the main river


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Today's scooter ride, up the GreenBriar river
> View attachment 4906242View attachment 4906243View attachment 4906244
> im a little late i guess, the monarch butterflies migrate though here in the spring, sometimes there are so many its hard to sit down without smooshing one
> this isn't the actual river, just a little branch that flows around an island then rejoins the main river


You're never late as long as you keep bringing those shots Mr R. Damn...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Today's scooter ride, up the GreenBriar river
> View attachment 4906242View attachment 4906243View attachment 4906244
> im a little late i guess, the monarch butterflies migrate though here in the spring, sometimes there are so many its hard to sit down without smooshing one
> this isn't the actual river, just a little branch that flows around an island then rejoins the main river


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4906290


Nerd


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nerd


It has been said


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has been said


Please roll a 10 sided dice to figure out the percentage of that nerdiness


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has been said


It's good. Stoner nerds are the coolest. If you ever wanna join one of my nerdy discord d&ds lmk!!


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Please roll a 10 sided dice to figure out the percentage of that nerdiness


Brb one sec..... aaaaaand 9


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Brb one sec..... aaaaaand 9


And roll again and please hit a nother 9 we want it to be right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's good. Stoner nerds are the coolest. If you ever wanna join one of my nerdy discord d&ds lmk!!


Curious how would that work I'm a old nerd ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Curious how would that work I'm a old nerd ha ha ha


It's basically like Skype calling your mom, but it's a couple 30 something nerds! It's a free app :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's basically like Skype calling your mom, but it's a couple 30 something nerds! It's a free app :]


Running way in terror yup yup yup that's not happening I can barely do this


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Running way in terror yup yup yup that's not happening I can barely do this


Fair enough! Lol. Still building my barbarian for my adventure with you. She believes her heart is the sun and that if she dies the world ends.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

Have the boy putting the press on the counter. 1/8 gram left and almost toast. Need a bar for this. LOL. 

I skipped the toke part.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

You even got the wife to laugh at the thought


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fair enough! Lol. Still building my barbarian for my adventure with you. She believes her heart is the sun and that if she dies the world ends.


I can work with that if you believe in something will you make it so


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can work with that if you believe in something will you make it so


Has it been prophesied in your homeland


----------



## Rsawr (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has it been prophesied in your homeland


i can pm you my nerdy backstory ideas in the morning if you don't mind, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i can pm you my nerdy backstory ideas in the morning if you don't mind, lol


Yes you can anytime


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)

Space tomatoes and beer......yeah I am cheap so what....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

Good morning you Beloved Miscreants!
May your Long Weekend be filled with heavy, dense smoke!
Take Care All and Stay Lifted.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good coffee morning to you all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

My bad there was something missing in that pictureand now more coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

I'm just no good in the morning maybe it's time to switch back


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

Morning.






Anyone bbq'n today? Thinking maybe chicken marinated in Italian dressing and some grilled zucchini on the side.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ha I had a brisket burrito last night....well half is lunch today....it was huge  and I had the other half of my wife's Mexican salad for breakfast. Green's, corn & black bean relish, queso fresco, pepitas, pickled onions, crema, and cilantro lime dressing.
> 
> We had burrito Wednesday......
> 
> View attachment 4905132


Ok what's that green and white stuff doing in a burrito? @shrxhky420 is this some new kid's trend? 


PS when and where I grew up burritos were usually last night's left overs and since last night was usually beans, occasionally rice on the weekend and a small portion of left over meat you'd occasionally see a bit of cilantro and onion but primarily beans and tortilla wrapped in aluminum foil. Which meant they heated up GREAT placed on the manifold of your car after you got to work or school. This was prior to microwaves being readily available.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raining here this weekend...but I get to press some nice weed...

Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Raining here this weekend...but I get to press some nice weed...
> View attachment 4906610
> Fred


Very nice, good morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok what's that green and white stuff doing in a burrito? @shrxhky420 is this some new kid's trend?
> 
> 
> PS when and where I grew up burritos were usually last night's left overs and since last night was usually beans, occasionally rice on the weekend and a small portion of left over meat you'd occasionally see a bit of cilantro and onion but primarily beans and tortilla wrapped in aluminum foil. Which meant they heated up GREAT placed on the manifold of your car after you got to work or school. This was prior to microwaves being readily available.


Queso fresco and lettuce. Always put cilantro and lime. I got extra meat


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice, good morning!


Good morning and thank you!
Very excited...new strain and it is delicious and medicating.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Raining here this weekend...but I get to press some nice weed...
> View attachment 4906610
> Fred


We might get some rain this afternoon. Stupid hot again but with humidity.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Queso fresco and lettuce. Always put cilantro and lime. I got extra meat


Cilantro is fairly rough for me..yuck.
I substitute fresh Parsley.
I'm sure you don't care lol.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Cilantro is fairly rough for me..yuck.
> I substitute fresh Parsley.
> I'm sure you don't care lol.
> Fred


LOL it looks the same.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it looks the same.


Yessir but certainly does not taste the same!
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Queso fresco and lettuce. Always put cilantro and lime. I got extra meat


Damn, now you've got me wanting a chorizo con papas burrito for breakfast! Lol no extra meat.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, now you've got me wanting a chorizo con papas burrito for breakfast! Lol no extra meat.


It's chorizo.........





















Extra meat FTW!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

Want it all but settling on this


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Want it all but settling on thisView attachment 4906642


That's my kind of breakfast!

Sun is shining ATM, but might get a thunderstorm this afternoon. Thinking about spreading some mulch before it gets too hot. I was up cleaning the basement til 2 am...and trust me, it needed it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's my kind of breakfast!
> 
> Sun is shining ATM, but might get a thunderstorm this afternoon. Thinking about spreading some mulch before it gets too hot. I was up cleaning the basement til 2 am...and trust me, it needed it!


At 2:00 in the morning was the ending of the movie life of pie


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's my kind of breakfast!
> 
> Sun is shining ATM, but might get a thunderstorm this afternoon. Thinking about spreading some mulch before it gets too hot. I was up cleaning the basement til 2 am...and trust me, it needed it!


Frozen blueberries, instant oatmeal and a breakfast square. Seriously did too much again. Need some ambition and apathy. Obligations to meet today. 

Have a good one if not extra productive.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Frozen blueberries, instant oatmeal and a breakfast square. Seriously did too much again. Need some ambition and apathy. Obligations to meet today.
> 
> Have a good one if not extra productive.
> 
> View attachment 4906665


I don't know about the other stuff but that would do nicely


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Frozen blueberries, instant oatmeal and a breakfast square. Seriously did too much again. Need some ambition and apathy. Obligations to meet today.
> 
> Have a good one if not extra productive.
> 
> View attachment 4906665


10-ton bottleneck Jack and a waffle iron sounds like breakfast to me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 10-ton bottleneck Jack and a waffle iron sounds like breakfast to me


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4906669View attachment 4906670View attachment 4906671View attachment 4906672


Yessir! I can't wait to gather kief from this run and press it...the flower is outstanding.
Looks like you're having a great morning!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4906669View attachment 4906670View attachment 4906671View attachment 4906672


Ok now that doesn't look so red neck to me what's going on around here ha ha ha coffee is needed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir! I can't wait to gather kief from this run and press it...the flower is outstanding.
> Looks like you're having a great morning!
> Fred


Rather rough truthfully. But I'll get better. Need to stop volunteering myself. 

I wish you the best. And TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok now that doesn't look so red neck to me what's going on around here ha ha ha coffee is needed


I'm not up to pulling out the cast iron pans and demonstrating on the stove ATM. Sorry.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Rather rough truthfully. But I'll get better. Need to stop volunteering myself.
> 
> I wish you the best. And TY.


I'm hearing you, too much yardwork, partial tear of right lower per where it connects to my sternum, causation hits my right shoulder ...along with everything else...some fun.
Gotta love getting older.
Peace.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I'm hearing you, too much yardwork, partial tear of right lower per where it connects to my sternum, causation hits my right shoulder ...along with everything else...some fun.
> Gotta love getting older.
> Peace.
> Fred


No no I don't


----------



## Rsawr (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No no I don't


Good morning chill people! That's some wisdom, right here haha


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, now you've got me wanting a chorizo con papas burrito for breakfast! Lol no extra meat.


And just like that it's breakfast


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, now you've got me wanting a chorizo con papas burrito for breakfast! Lol no extra meat.


So wtf? That's twice you've mentioned papas con chorizo... I think I was tagged both times too. You thinking about my chor.... uh... oh look, squirrel.
My real wtf? I don't have teeth yet. So I'm still eating mushy foods. No (breakfast) burritos, no tacos. So all of you fkrs with molars (cause non of you have morals),  



What's new? I'm fully vaccinated. Did not get sick from the 2nd shot. Was a little tired on Thursday, but I think I was just tired. Lol. 
Working like crazy. 5-9, is almost the norm. I might be hiring someone soon but the systemic learning curve sucks, so relief is still more than a month away. 
Mamashark hates me but is also understanding. She hears my meetings and calls, and realizes my hands are in a lot of pots. I really had to put my big boy pants on for this position. I'm surprised I've lasted this long. 

I peek on you guys but don't have a lot of time to play. Work life balance will come.

Working on refinancing the house. Gonna do 15yr. Drop payments a few hundred bucks. Gonna do a few more things to build some value and then sell. 2 years, tops. Hopefully much sooner. Not sure where we will go. Maui has been the dream. Might not be there yet.

Love you guys. LG, still thinking about you (not that way ).

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> And just like that it's breakfast
> View attachment 4906713


I hate you 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So wtf? That's twice you've mentioned papas con chorizo... I think I was tagged both times too. You thinking about my chor.... uh... oh look, squirrel.
> My real wtf? I don't have teeth yet. So I'm still eating mushy foods. No (breakfast) burritos, no tacos. So all of you fkrs with molars (cause non of you have morals),
> 
> 
> ...


@shrxhky420 
Morels should be in a few days......oh wait wrong spelling 

I see you peakin....haven't pm'd or taged you because I figured I'd let you settle into the new position. + Your kitchen.......how's that goin?

Moui? I thought you were going to move to vt and freeze your ass of with me......not today though.....hot and it's getting humid.


Hope you at least have time for a toke


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420
> Morels should be in a few days......oh wait wrong spelling
> 
> I see you peakin....haven't pm'd or taged you because I figured I'd let you settle into the new position. + Your kitchen.......how's that goin?
> ...


Mother fucker was taking all my wild aspargus near by. Beats me to it every year. Meh ive got other spots


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Mother fucker was taking all my wild aspargus near by. Beats me to it every year. Meh ive got other spots


I'm thinking next Monday. I hope.....I don't have to many spots I know that actually produce good flushes.....it sucks if you miss the window.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So wtf? That's twice you've mentioned papas con chorizo... I think I was tagged both times too. You thinking about my chor.... uh... oh look, squirrel.
> My real wtf? I don't have teeth yet. So I'm still eating mushy foods. No (breakfast) burritos, no tacos. So all of you fkrs with molars (cause non of you have morals),
> 
> 
> ...


Adulting suck! Love you kiddo.


----------



## Millo (May 23, 2021)

Good Morning all

Have had my vaccine (AstraZeneca) friday so yesterday I was feeling like shit, got basically all the side-effects possible. Not mad tho, means my immune system is a fighter. Still not as bad as when I got the Covid. Today I'm already feeling well, worth it for at least one year of coverage.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

There got to be more coffee I've something to trade can we work something out


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

Morning.






Except for all the pollen it's looking nice today. I'm thinking netti pot then gardening. Little surf"n"turf for dinner. Shrimp and steak on the grill. Oh yeah I'm making violet jelly http://farmwifeatmidlife.blogspot.com/2012/04/violet-jelly-first-canning-of-year.html?m=1
Loosely around that recipe. 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was waiting for darkweb to do some welding on my chainmail but I guess he's decided to drown himself with a neti pot best of luck and monrin


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

Morning chill people. Nice weekend means this retail slave is running on fumes. One more day, then weekend. C'mon knees, move...


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I really want to hear how the violet jelly turns out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Morning chill people. Nice weekend means this retail slave is running on fumes. One more day, then weekend. C'mon knees, move...


And the eight ball says suck it up 5-hour energy drink youngster


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Morning chill people. Nice weekend means this retail slave is running on fumes. One more day, then weekend. C'mon knees, move...


Ouch, be kind to yourself! Hurry up Monday!


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the eight ball says suck it up 5-hour energy drink youngster


You're only as young as you feel sir, and I am feeling about... let's check my notes... "Decomposing skeleton" years old.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh I really want to hear how the violet jelly turns out.


Will do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're only as young as you feel sir, and I am feeling about... let's check my notes... "Decomposing skeleton" years old.


Wind blows across the sand dunes little puff of smoke riding off into the sunset I guess they would call that


----------



## FastFreddi (May 23, 2021)

Morning Everyone...hope you are having SOME fun at least.
Happy May Long.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Please forgive my rudeness. 
A very good morning to all. It is supposed to rain finally here. Desperate need of late. 

Need to sterilize and fill hummingbird feeders. Chop a few nanners for the crazy fruit fly incubator they tear up. Blew my mind on that one. 

And this dry vape pen seems to get me some altitude over my bubbler. Must be the vaporization temps difference.

Looks like I can just bake and cramp up as I watch for rain. Or hopefully give my bones a day off. LOL. 

Nothing but good tidings to all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning Everyone...hope you are having SOME fun at least.
> Happy May Long.
> Fred


Did you get to harvest yet hopefully you are having a very good coffee


----------



## FastFreddi (May 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you get to harvest yet hopefully you are having a very good coffee


3 are hanging in the dry tent, we had harvested one that was ready last week. You saw the press results...it's very good.
Thanks for inquiring.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you get to harvest yet hopefully you are having a very good coffee


One MK is still going....


Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Morning Everyone...hope you are having SOME fun at least.
> Happy May Long.
> Fred


Marinade for the shrimp........ cilantro lime......or with the magic of television it could be parsley lime....

Loosely around this recipe








Cilantro Lime Shrimp


A quick garlicky lime marinade works magic on these juicy shrimp. They come off the grill with huge flavors perfect for your next cookout. —Melissa Rodriguez, Van Nuys, California




www.tasteofhome.com




Added some stuff to it


----------



## FastFreddi (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Marinade for the shrimp........ cilantro lime......or with the magic of television it could be parsley lime....
> View attachment 4907493
> Loosely around this recipe
> 
> ...


Me likey shrimp!!
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Marinade for the shrimp........ cilantro lime......or with the magic of television it could be parsley lime....
> View attachment 4907493
> Loosely around this recipe
> 
> ...


Enjoy that. Allergies prevent me. And I love a good grilled large prawn. 

My cream of wheat with berries and bananas isn't so pleasing now. LOL. 

Hope you gorge yourself. At least eat a few for me.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

I have to go do a walk through with tenants at 4 pm today....Feeling sick just thinking about it! I've about 90% made up my mind to sell them this summer.

I chopped one of my girls last night...a few of them have hermied a tad...seems to be just a tad but it bums me out because it does effect quality, but what are you gonna do! Probably a little stress I'm thinking. These poor girls had a stressful life. They started off in a aero setup. that failed and then they were put into soil, were brought back from being sickly, and vegged for wayyyy too long, and now are just finishing up.

I have one more for tonight and the rest need another week or 2.

Beautiful day today...Damn I woke up in the middle of the night HOT, had to get a fan and crank it up...Time to break out the summer bedding today!!


----------



## Millo (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Marinade for the shrimp........ cilantro lime......or with the magic of television it could be parsley lime....
> View attachment 4907493
> Loosely around this recipe
> 
> ...


You should try preparing Ceviche. I think you would enjoy it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Millo said:


> You should try preparing Ceviche. I think you would enjoy it


Only did it for the shock value. Freshwater crayfish tails are delicious, sweet brined grapes over a bic for a few seconds. LOL. TY for the memory and laugh.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're only as young as you feel sir, and I am feeling about... let's check my notes... "Decomposing skeleton" years old.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2021)

Now to drag the dog around the neighborhood!


----------



## Millo (May 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4907526


That's how I wanna be buried. With a nice joint to bring with me in the afterlife


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

Millo said:


> That's how I wanna be buried. With a nice joint to bring with me in the afterlife


Hopefully that's a few years away!


----------



## Millo (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hopefully that's a few years away!


Hopefully that's more than a few years away!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Oh boy! Turned the oven to bake some blueberry/ nanna bread. It refuses. Igniter on, check. Thermal coupler working, check. Believe the 30 year old board finally dried out. Done repairing. Parts are hard to find. 

Guess I get baked as I start shopping and help the cost go down. I'm awake now.


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

Okay, I found some coffee. 

@MICHI-CAN , good luck buying a new oven/stove. Adulting is fun sometimes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, I found some coffee. View attachment 4907555
> 
> @MICHI-CAN , good luck buying a new oven/stove. Adulting is fun sometimes.


Knock on wood. AC is last after this purchase over 3 years old. Better now than later I suppose. Hated our relic's uneven cooking and limited BTU's. 

Price is acceptable. And the sore thumb of a pastel yellow 70's range is out of our black kitchen scheme.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

*Samsung *30 in. 2.1 cu. ft. Over the Range Microwave in Fingerprint Resistant Black Stainless with Ceramic Enamel Interior
Qty: 1
*$448.00*





*Samsung *6.0 cu. ft. Smart Freestanding Gas Range with Air Fry and Convection in Fingerprint Resistant Black Stainless Steel
Qty: 1
*$1,029.00
Parts & Services*
Installation
$138.99
Standard Installation Kit (required)
$33.99
Manufacturers Standard Warranty
FREE
Total
$1,64998
I have a new flex pipe and valve already. Skipping the rip off installation charges. Settled and need to double check measurements. 

Guess I change coils and drop my last few dabs for a job easily done. Whew. Was worried. LOL. 

A great bake to all. And I can only toast as a puff to all would be comatose.

SMILES!!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> *Samsung *30 in. 2.1 cu. ft. Over the Range Microwave in Fingerprint Resistant Black Stainless with Ceramic Enamel Interior
> Qty: 1
> *$448.00*
> 
> ...


We went Samsung last year...same color...electric range...same microwave and we got the double door refrigerator.
LOVE THEM.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 23, 2021)

Oh, and dishwasher.
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Oh, and dishwasher.
> Fred


I respectfully believe this house was built for vertically challenged folks. Tiny space compared to the farm house of my long gone relatives. Single door and the dishwasher just needs the drain line replaced and re-routed. Idiots ran it to the top of the cabinets and high on the sink drain. Think they were baked. Scale blockage as result. Sterilized and removed the breaker and closed water supply. Not sanitary enough for me. Have an OCD son for dishes now. LOL. Need more cupboards in reality. But it is black and matches. 

Dog will hunt. Better fit than current. 6 new holes under cabinet is only modd. I can smoke now. As I watch my so carefully collected and stored nuts leave in a truck.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking next Monday. I hope.....I don't have to many spots I know that actually produce good flushes.....it sucks if you miss the window.


@Laughing Grass @.The Outdoorsman.
Shit I was wrong......gotta start looking!


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass @.The Outdoorsman.
> Shit I was wrong......gotta start looking!
> View attachment 4907774


have you tried cultivating a spot? is it like other store bought mushies that you can grow forever after buying a pack?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> have you tried cultivating a spot? is it like other store bought mushies that you can grow forever after buying a pack?


You soak them in cold water to clean and drive out any extra protein (bugs  ) I always put that water in the same spots.....it has spores in it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You soak them in cold water to clean and drive out any extra protein (bugs  )


Split large ones length wise. Found a salamander once. And many slugs and other crunchies. MI should be on now. 70+F gentle rain. Plukin partner and I both down this year. Still ain't sharing our spot. DELICIOUS.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

It would be a very hard mushroom to try to grow indoors. It teams up with the living trees root system (a symbiotic relationship) it's not like growing oyster mushrooms.


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

If I can get a pack from the shop, i might toss them by my old rotting stump in the back. it gets nice midwest summers, filtered yard light


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If I can get a pack from the shop, i might toss them by my old rotting stump in the back. it gets nice midwest summers, filtered yard light


What kinda tree was it?


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What kinda tree was it?


some kind of ash, maybe. purple berries. illinois, chicago. i never knew it in life, just came with the house and died gently


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> some kind of ash, maybe. purple berries. illinois, chicago. i never knew it in life, just came with the house and died gently


Sounds like mulberry. Surprised it died. Can't kill them here. 

Read this. 









10 Places to Look for Morel Mushrooms This Year


Like to hunt for morels? Here are the top 10 best places to find morel mushrooms. Learn 'em and love 'em, and good luck out there!




www.wideopenspaces.com


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds like mulberry. Surprised it died. Can't kill them here.
> 
> Read this.
> 
> ...


we have a lot of mulberry here, i know those by look. not quite... but they grow everywhere, its some bush that becomes tree-like eventually, native to the state and surroundings. i eat the berries and have my whole life (get them from the park since mine died) mom never knew either, but i am alive :0


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> we have a lot of mulberry here, i know those by look. not quite... but they grow everywhere, its some bush that becomes tree-like eventually, native to the state and surroundings. i eat the berries and have my whole life (get them from the park since mine died) mom never knew either, but i am alive :0


No idea. We have a cane that gets massive with mostly edible berries and wild choke cherries here. Learning as I converse. 

Morels are difficult to farm or propagate. Why $48/# here. More dried. And find a good guide when foraging shrooms.


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No idea. We have a cane that gets massive with mostly edible berries and wild choke cherries here. Learning as I converse.
> 
> Morels are difficult to farm or propagate. Why $48/# here. More dried. And find a good guide when foraging shrooms.


I'll post pictures of the silly compost pile in the back if i find some morels at the shop, and the leaves or berries from my weird trees once they're in season. Maybe you ol' farts can help me determine what i have been shovelling into my face each summer :]


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll post pictures of the silly compost pile in the back if i find some morels at the shop, and the leaves or berries from my weird trees once they're in season. Maybe you ol' farts can help me determine what i have been shovelling into my face each summer :]


Ash, old apple. Get this....don't fuck around.....be 150% sure.


Morels are easy. I don't want to scare you but you need to know what you are eating with any mushroom or wild plant. You don't want to shit your pants or anything


----------



## Rsawr (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ash, old apple. Get this....don't fuck around.....be 150% sure.
> View attachment 4907848
> 
> Morels are easy. I don't want to scare you but you need to know what you are eating with any mushroom or wild plant. You don't want to shit your pant or anything


I would much rather read a nice book than shit myself while crying about it! I will order it after I do one trawl through the good local book shop tomorrow afternoon. i already grow so many random food crops, i wanna try more than white and psychoactive mushies!!! thanks for the book rec, friend!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If I can get a pack from the shop, i might toss them by my old rotting stump in the back. it gets nice midwest summers, filtered yard light


Find some elm trees they like to grow around them


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Anyone wanna watch this pot for me? Couldn't waste the ham I made. Deboned it. Trimmed and tossed the bone and scraps in the pot. Cubed meat and in fridge. I now have 3-4 hours to check and stir as I drool over pork stock smells. Bean soup tomorrow.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds like mulberry. Surprised it died. Can't kill them here.
> 
> Read this.
> 
> ...


Wife went with Mulberry bush for the front...she has fond memories from childhood of the berries.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 24, 2021)

Good Morning All...Happy Monday.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2021)

Morning.





Man did it cool off.....42° out


----------



## FastFreddi (May 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same..frost last night...only light.
Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2021)

Cooled off here also, but not that much. Great day for lawn cutting, and that's my game plan...That and hopefully rattling some college kid brians, when I tell them I saw about 4k worth of damage and they only have a $1,600 deposit...They better start saving!! I'm sick over it, and could barely sleep. It's been a while since this happened, fortunately.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oh boy! Turned the oven to bake some blueberry/ nanna bread. It refuses. Igniter on, check. Thermal coupler working, check. Believe the 30 year old board finally dried out. Done repairing. Parts are hard to find.
> 
> Guess I get baked as I start shopping and help the cost go down. I'm awake now.


If it's gas check your safety valve.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> *Samsung *30 in. 2.1 cu. ft. Over the Range Microwave in Fingerprint Resistant Black Stainless with Ceramic Enamel Interior
> Qty: 1
> *$448.00*
> 
> ...


Speaking of Safety Valves I just replaced the igniter and the safety valve in my less than 3 y/o Samsung Range. Best of luck in your choice. I'm not sure what lasts anymore.


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)

Our weather is gonna dip later in the week as well, but I am jamming some porch bong time in today. Then bookstore lazy trip while high! Good morning chill people.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cooled off here also, but not that much. Great day for lawn cutting, and that's my game plan...That and hopefully rattling some college kid brians, when I tell them* I saw about 4k worth of damage* and they only have a $1,600 deposit...They better start saving!! I'm sick over it, and could barely sleep. It's been a while since this happened, fortunately.
> 
> View attachment 4908111


Ugh, that absolutely sucks! I'm so sorry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

A very good coffee to you all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Went fishing yesterday and got 2 catfish and a small black crappie and one 25 pound softshell long neck turtle now that was a fight but in the end all released alive and with only one extra hole in their body


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2021)

ugh what a weekend.......oh no it's monday....crap....wonder how many of these this week i'm gonna have......welp better get to it....

Morning all.....hope everyone is safe and happy

woke up to a muggy 72F this morning.....had a nice and decent rain this morning.....over the weekend even more so....saturday we had a tropical storm pull through the area....that was a surprise....looks like heading into the new month....these rain chances are gonna dry up....we'll see....

plants and the garden are looking good.....got my first zuchinni........also put out the cayanne....still got find a larger pot for it.....

and now for something different.........taco's........yum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh what a weekend.......oh no it's monday....crap....wonder how many of these this week i'm gonna have......welp better get to it....
> 
> Morning all.....hope everyone is safe and happy
> 
> ...


A very good coffee to you and here is to something different and new


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)

What strains?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A very good coffee to youView attachment 4908194 and here is to something different and newView attachment 4908195


thank you, thank you.........and what i might say....what lovely netting you have done........new tomatoes to play with i see.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What strains?


Maui wowie clones


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maui wowie clones


Where you source clones, if it's a public shop? I am stuck in seed land, mid city..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maui wowie clones


last time i had that strain.....i was in Hawaii..........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Wife went with Mulberry bush for the front...she has fond memories from childhood of the berries.
> Fred


I have fond memories of watching the birds fall out of the trees as they consumed fermented berries and got really drunk. Some hilarious stuff there. 

Good morning to all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Where you source clones, if it's a public shop? I am stuck in seed land, mid city..


the thirsty one in the middle


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4908201the thirsty one in the middle


Oh, lovely lady


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have fond memories of watching the birds fall out of the trees as they consumed fermented berries and got really drunk. Some hilarious stuff there.
> 
> Good morning to all.


A very good coffee to you and did you follow suit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, lovely lady


Thank you for that she's over 5'9 right now


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thank you for that she's over 5'9 right now


gonna need a taller roof, when u flower her...


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thank you for that she's over 5'9 right now


Wow! Or wowie, is it. :] I am gonna make a mother out of the best rado socks coming in the mail today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4908201the thirsty one in the middle


I'm in the quad cities so I'm in seed land to grrrrr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gonna need a taller roof, when u flower her...


Have some medieval torture test I want to pull on her ha ha ha ha sobbing I know


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm in the quad cities so I'm in seed land to grrrrr


Have you made your own seeds, or do you just shop for them?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A very good coffee to you and did you follow suit


Just poured some unleaded Monster Zero and deciding if I finish the scraps from the pen that are in the bubbler. Or just stuff the pen again. 

Late morning today. Was up until 5 AM with stock. I had a good laugh. Thought the cat was on the kitchen counter checking out dishes. Was my boy dipping a coffee cup in the stock pot. LMAO. I know it is good. Beans are soaked and stock is chilling. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just poured some unleaded Monster Zero and deciding if I finish the scraps from the pen that are in the bubbler. Or just stuff the pen again.
> 
> Late morning today. Was up until 5 AM with stock. I had a good laugh. Thought the cat was on the kitchen counter checking out dishes. Was my boy dipping a coffee cup in the stock pot. LMAO. I know it is good. Beans are soaked and stock is chilling. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4908215


You know what they say about watching a stockpot ha ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have you made your own seeds, or do you just shop for them?


yep, and no


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have you made your own seeds, or do you just shop for them?


Only when I don't catch the nannies and I have been fortunate enough that friends on this site have led me in a direction where I'm not sure if I'll ever have to buy another seed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You know what they say about watching a stockpot ha ha ha


Why I use a cheap thin one. The lid rattles if it is above a simmer. An original smart pot. And you would want to watch if not. Can't have it boiling now.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh, that absolutely sucks! I'm so sorry


Thank you....It sure does, but it is going to give me the kick to sell them. As soon as I get them cleaned up, in about 3 weeks, I am listing them...and I already have several interested buyers.

I covered my bases this morning. They said something was leaking, and that's what caused the floor to be swollen with "liquid" and ruined. So I went over and I popped the bottom of the dishwasher off, and looked under the sink this morning, and everything is dry as a bone. I'll best anything a keg was sitting there, more than once. I have a contractor coming for a new floor estimate this week.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you....It sure does, but it is going to give me the kick to sell them. As soon as I get them cleaned up, in about 3 weeks, I am listing them...and I already have several interested buyers.
> 
> I covered my bases this morning. They said something was leaking, and that's what caused the floor to be swollen with "liquid" and ruined. So I went over and I popped the bottom of the dishwasher off, and looked under the sink this morning, and everything is dry as a bone. I'll best anything a keg was sitting there, more than once. I have a contractor coming for a new floor estimate this week.


Did you look at the ceiling was there any footprints on the ceiling above the floor if so we all know what that means


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you look at the ceiling was there any footprints on the ceiling above the floor if so we all know what that means


spider pig?


----------



## Rsawr (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you....It sure does, but it is going to give me the kick to sell them. As soon as I get them cleaned up, in about 3 weeks, I am listing them...and I already have several interested buyers.
> 
> I covered my bases this morning. They said something was leaking, and that's what caused the floor to be swollen with "liquid" and ruined. So I went over and I popped the bottom of the dishwasher off, and looked under the sink this morning, and everything is dry as a bone. I'll best anything a keg was sitting there, more than once. I have a contractor coming for a new floor estimate this week.


Is that a new RV in the driveway


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

taking a little break


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4908310View attachment 4908312View attachment 4908313View attachment 4908314taking a little break


I love it. Only a few pretties showing here. 2 rhodies are doing good. Middle one just recovering from a brutal assault by DTE installing a new meter. And my cutting it in half. Look at those growth chutes at the base. I've got her back to full recovery. My peonies just flipped a few days. My favorite scent around here. Pure girly perfume. But addictive. 

That's nice. Made me step out and test this pen in public. It is stealth in plain sight. I like that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

you in I'm done for the day let the pain start but it is all worth it


----------



## FastFreddi (May 24, 2021)

S'mores anyone?

Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4908534View attachment 4908535you in I'm done for the day let the pain start but it is all worth it


I'm getting there. Done standing or sweating over the grill. Kid's finishing the sprinkler movement for me. I'm simmering soup and about to clean some glass and a coil. LOL. Hours of a slow simmer now. Slow and low. I'll hash it out. LOL. Enjoy that. I'm at a loss. HE HE!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> S'mores anyone?
> View attachment 4908537
> Fred


Smash a Pay Day bar and try that. OH BOY. Sorry. Had to.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> S'mores anyone?
> View attachment 4908537
> Fred


Now I've got to get back up nope nope the wife and kid is coming I can make that long sh*t I probably couldn't reach the damn marshmallows anyways T-Rex syndrome going on


----------



## FastFreddi (May 24, 2021)

Gardening is coming along...weather is so up and down...







Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Gardening is coming along...weather is so up and down...
> View attachment 4908546View attachment 4908547
> View attachment 4908548
> View attachment 4908549
> ...


Very nice work makes you feel good


----------



## FastFreddi (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very nice work makes you feel good


Thank you...we get very excited when things begin to grow a little lol.
Fred


----------



## Millo (May 24, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Gardening is coming along...weather is so up and down...
> View attachment 4908546View attachment 4908547
> View attachment 4908548
> View attachment 4908549
> ...


Well done Fred, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Well done Fred, it looks gorgeous!


Thank you!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

Good morning One and All...
Going to be another gorgeous day here.
Stay lifted!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

Good coffee to all


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good coffee to allView attachment 4908786


Good morning Jeff...may your day be as pain free as possible for you, and filled with fresh, hot coffee!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff...may your day be as pain free as possible for you, and filled with fresh, hot coffee!
> Fred


Thanks for that and the same to you Fred hot chocolate mix in my coffee this morning and I didn't get my s'mores last night so hot chocolate mix this morning


----------



## Millo (May 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning One and All...
> Going to be another gorgeous day here.
> Stay lifted!
> Fred


Good Morning Fred!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good coffee to allView attachment 4908786


Good Coffee Jeff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

Millo said:


> Good Morning Fred!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Coffee Jeff!


And a very good coffee to you


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

G


Millo said:


> Good Morning Fred!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Coffee Jeff!


Good morning Millo!
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Morning.


I love Tuesdays! Nice morning out there.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4908807
> 
> I love Tuesdays! Nice morning out there.


Morning DarkWeb it is so.
Fred


----------



## Millo (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4908807
> 
> I love Tuesdays! Nice morning out there.


Morning DarkWeb!
Your twerking taco reminds me of this


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

Oh what adventures shall I get into today?

I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!

Got a bit of a shock this a.m. reading the paper...an old school friend hit a tree head on on his motorcycle at 2 am and died on the scene, alcohol involved, close to his home. RIP Todd.

It is looking like a really cool weekend for the upcoming Memorial Day Weekend...perfect for scrubbing scum!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Isn't it awesome when someone balanced a container of farro, with a loose lid, on top of some things, on the top shelf in the fridge.......opened the door and it started raining down the back landing on every shelf and behind the drawers. Fucking sweet! Guess what I'm doing now. Damn it!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh what adventures shall I get into today?
> 
> I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your buddy. RIP


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass @.The Outdoorsman.
> Shit I was wrong......gotta start looking!
> View attachment 4907774


Nice! I wonder if we were a couple weeks early


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh what adventures shall I get into today?
> 
> I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!
> 
> ...


That’s rough sorry @manfredo


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! I wonder if we were a couple weeks early


I found a couple more yesterday. Thursday and for a few days after look hopefull. Gonna keep looking. How you doin? Go biking?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh what adventures shall I get into today?
> 
> I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh what adventures shall I get into today?
> 
> I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your Friend.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I found a couple more yesterday. Thursday and for a few days after look hopefull. Gonna keep looking. How you doin? Go biking?


My desire to be lazy this weekend was stronger than my desire to go for a ride. I did get out for a short run on Sunday. I sold the houseboat on Saturday. It’s kinda bittersweet to see it go. I’d never use it, just not my thing, but I’m gonna miss it.

how long does the season last for picking?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My desire to be lazy this weekend was stronger than my desire to go for a ride. I did get out for a short run on Sunday. I sold the houseboat on Saturday. It’s kinda bittersweet to see it go. I’d never use it, just not my thing, but I’m gonna miss it.
> 
> how long does the season last for picking?


Always different.....it could be days to weeks.

Boats are fun but a lot of maintenance. So if you're not going to use it then it's a good call.

Lazy is needed sometimes. Speaking of that..... Cleaning out the fridge, I just found some canna oil hiding in the back


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't it awesome when someone balanced a container of farro, with a loose lid, on top of some things, on the top shelf in the fridge.......opened the door and it started raining down the back landing on every shelf and behind the drawers. Fucking sweet! Guess what I'm doing now. Damn it!


... going against the grain?


----------



## Millo (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh what adventures shall I get into today?
> 
> I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Alcohol takes away way too many lives... 


DarkWeb said:


> I just found some cannaoil hiding in the back


It tried to escape! Quick, drink it!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ... going against the grain?


Rice one....


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Rice one....


Barley so, though


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

You guys are punny.
Fred


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> You guys are punny.
> Fred


It’s our rye humor


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Barley so, though


Rye you don't say


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s our rye humor


Oh damn you!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh damn you!


I like it corny.


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2021)

Ooh ooh! Do one with quinoa next!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh ooh! Do one with quinoa next!


Thread’s already gone to seed, and I don’t quinoa any


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh what adventures shall I get into today?
> 
> I really need want to get a few clones outside...and it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so perhaps I can do that!
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss Manfredo.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh ooh! Do one with quinoa next!


Quinoa.....give me a minute...I'll think of something


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Good morning everyone, it's another gorgeous but windy day in the desert. I need to get one of my heavier dogs out on my run so I'm not flying a dog kite.


----------



## Rsawr (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Quinoa.....give me a minute...I'll think of something


There is something here, keen one? english is flexible, force it!


curious2garden said:


> I need to get one of my heavier dogs out on my run so I'm not flying a dog kite.


The image in my head made me giggle for several minutes straight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Always different.....it could be days to weeks.
> 
> Boats are fun but a lot of maintenance. So if you're not going to use it then it's a good call.
> 
> Lazy is needed sometimes. Speaking of that..... Cleaning out the fridge, I just found some cannaoil hiding in the back


I initially read that as cannoli.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, it's another gorgeous but windy day in the desert. I need to get one of my heavier dogs out on my run so I'm not flying a dog kite.


Good morning Ma'am.
Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

This room is way to punny this morning....i need more coffee.......


and 


Taco's ..........


gotta have those......

bacon and egg here we go......


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Ma'am.
> Fred


Good morning Fred  How are you doing this fine and breezy morning?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, it's another gorgeous but windy day in the desert. I need to get one of my heavier dogs out on my run so I'm not flying a dog kite.


I can recommend the terrier-ballasting program


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I initially read that as cannoli.


I'll take your read on that if you'll share ;D


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There is something here, keen one? english is flexible, force it!
> 
> The image in my head made me giggle for several minutes straight.


----------



## Rsawr (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4908891


I was mostly imagining this fucking beef somehow flying up there. He would be scream crying from the skies! Pure terror. And now I am laughing again...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll take your read on that if you'll share ;D


it’s been more than a month since I’ve done a cannoli run... not sure how the ricotta would handle it. We’re supposed to hit 86 today


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it’s been more than a month since I’ve done a cannoli run... not sure how the ricotta would handle it. We’re supposed to hit 86 today


Bring a cooler


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bring an appetite


Fify


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it’s been more than a month since I’ve done a cannoli run... not sure how the ricotta would handle it. We’re supposed to hit 86 today


My current pool temp


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was mostly imagining this fucking beef somehow flying up there. He would be scream crying from the skies! Pure terror. And now I am laughing again...
> View attachment 4908892


What a doll! @BarnBuster I didn't want you to miss that handsome Dobie face!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

yum......good taco's


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

I’m jonesing hard for tacos this morning. I’ll get my ass to Walmart and buy NOT TACOS


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My current pool temp


We posted 1,100 new covid cases today. It’s looking like we may be allowed back on the beaches by early June


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m jonesing hard for tacos this morning. I’ll get my ass to Walmart and buy NOT TACOS


I feel that way every morning after reading one of @BudmanTX posts


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel that way every morning after reading one of @BudmanTX posts


Cannolis are kinda like a taco


----------



## FastFreddi (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Fred  How are you doing this fine and breezy morning?


Very well thank you...breezy here as well,.nice but it let's you know Spring is still here.
Hope you have a great day.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

Bingz crispy burgers opened up here today. One hour expected wait time.  Hopefully it’s as good as they say








Bingz Canada — Crispy Burger Chinese Restaurant


Bingz (西少爷) brings long-loved Chinese crispy burgers into the Canadian market along with its signature products lineup including Noodle, Liangpi, Wonton & more




www.bingzcanada.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bingz crispy burgers opened up here today. One hour expected wait time.  Hopefully it’s as good as they say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn 1hr wait?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bingz crispy burgers opened up here today. One hour expected wait time.  Hopefully it’s as good as they say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that


11 people still in front of me


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn 1hr wait?


We’re only allowed curb side pickup right now. I guess I’m not the only person that reads blogto in the morning


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re only allowed curb side pickup right now. I guess I’m not the only person that reads blogto in the morning


ahh that explains thing.........i don't even have to wait for my taco's that long.....i just call it in, and the lady who knows me say" 15min Mio and they'll be ready"


----------



## Millo (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cannolis are kinda like a taco


Blasphemy!


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bingz crispy burgers opened up here today. One hour expected wait time.  Hopefully it’s as good as they say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"32 natural spices to authentic prefect taste"....take that Colonel Saunders!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

Doesn’t look like the pics... man is it good!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn’t look like the pics... man is it good!
> View attachment 4908970View attachment 4908969


now that looks pretty yummy i have to say....almost looks like a Gyro in a way.....


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Filo dough bun is unique.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now that looks pretty yummy i have to say....almost looks like a Gyro in a way.....


it’s like pulled pork with whatever seasoning they use in spring rolls. Good thing they’re on the north side. I could eat way too many of those.




raratt said:


> Filo dough bun is unique.


and messy


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it’s like pulled pork with whatever seasoning they use in spring rolls. Good thing they’re on the north side. I could eat way too many of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a cabbage or lettuce with it?

yes i do enjoy spring rolls when i can get them


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

possible lunar eclipse tomorrow









When to see the total lunar eclipse and 'flower' supermoon | CNN


May's "flower" supermoon is the first total lunar eclipse in nearly two and a half years. It will also be the closest full moon to the Earth in 2021, making it appear bigger and brighter than usual.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> is that a cabbage or lettuce with it?
> 
> yes i do enjoy spring rolls when i can get them


I think it’s just pork and onions


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it’s just pork and onions


I imagine this would be good on it


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

maybe a dolop of sour cream.....hmmm


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe a dolop of sour cream.....hmmm


Have you tried Japanese mayo? I love it; a friend is like “ew but then you eat sardines”


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Have you tried Japanese mayo? I love it; a friend is like “ew but then you eat sardines”
> 
> View attachment 4909037


naw i haven't....i do like mayo though......


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> you eat sardines”


I need to get more when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to get more when I go grocery shopping.
> View attachment 4909046
> View attachment 4909047


My fave brand is sold at a (relatively) local supermercado.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to get more when I go grocery shopping.
> View attachment 4909046
> View attachment 4909047


I've never seen those varieties. They look good.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

ahh sardines....my wife loves them.....especially in tomato sauce.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

this looks fun to do......hmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

You guys are serious about your sardines


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine this would be good on it
> 
> View attachment 4909016


is that just normal hot mustard


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe a dolop of sour cream.....hmmm


I miss sour cream  Good stuff


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are serious about your sardines


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss sour cream  Good stuff


especially with pork and onions........sour cream for the win....


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that just normal hot mustard


It is a peculiarly yesish German mustard. I have a carefully guarded supply.



Rotate in three two one, _rotate_


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss sour cream  Good stuff


Greek yogurt ftw


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


One of those tins are gone......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is a peculiarly yesish German mustard. I have a carefully guarded supply.
> 
> View attachment 4909057
> 
> Rotate in three two one, _rotate_


satilites in space contect......area 51 computers start up..........if anyone gets close????


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> satilites in space contect......area 51 computers start up..........if anyone gets close????


I was thinking more of nuclear launch procedure


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking more of nuclear launch procedure


and then


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2021)

“Welcome gentlemen. One of these six jars of mustard actually contains one of the most deadly bio toxins known in the natural world.

Since you have decided to help yourself to my stash of mustard uninvited, I will now proceed to give you a taste test from every jar. Let’s see how long you last...”


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are serious about your sardines


lol, all together now


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss sour cream  Good stuff


My step dad use to say "have some potato with your sour cream"....lol. I like about a 50/50 blend potato to sour cream, with loads of butter of course.


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2021)

I luvs me some kippered herring snacks. Yummers


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and then


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Greek yogurt ftw


We go through yogurt like mad, it’s not the same as sour cream with all the fat and deliciousness



manfredo said:


> My step dad use to say "have some potato with your sour cream"....lol. I like about a 50/50 blend potato to sour cream, with loads of butter of course.


Lol same! I got bad last year and was making nachos and tacos at least once per week with a mountain of sour cream.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We go through yogurt like mad, it’s not the same as sour cream with all the fat and deliciousness
> 
> 
> 
> Lol same! I got bad last year and was making nachos and tacos at least once per week with a mountain of sour cream.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can recommend the terrier-ballasting program


Another success! High wind, low dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

Good coffee and some grim bastard og to get started


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2021)

Morning.






88° and humid today.....not cool....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day


----------



## Rsawr (May 26, 2021)

Good morning chill people. New grinder. Might as well try it out...


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is a peculiarly yesish German mustard. I have a carefully guarded supply.
> 
> View attachment 4909057
> 
> Rotate in three two one, _rotate_


I have one of the switches from a Titan II missile silo, including key.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

Happy Hump Day!! And who's got a 3-4 day weekend for Memorial Day? 

It's going to be near 90f here today too, with high humidity, then a thunderstorm they say...Then a big cool down for the weekend. Normally I'd say that sucks, but I'll be cleaning most likely.

I was going to finish spreading mulch today, but it's too hot already. A good day to de-stress instead, maybe a bike ride, etc. I got 3 girls outdoors yesterday, and need to find a few more spots!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 26, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...high of 29 C today, thunderstorms predicted.
High of 12C Friday...Spring in Nova Scotia lmao!
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

@3:30 AM the moon is behind the oak tree behind my fence, I was able to get a clear enough vantage point to see half was covered by shadow.
I have been dreading the flip to summer temps, knew it was coming though. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

Morning happy humper day...........

Welp it's a nice steamy morning....high this morning 75F but with 93% humidity.......ugh......a/c and fan time already in Tejas.....no rain in the forecast for a while.....high today 89F

all the plants and experiement are looking good......found a few more dropped leaves from the experiment and cleaned them out.....gave it a nice watering along with the rest of the plants i have going.....


and now for something different...............TACO's.......


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is a peculiarly yesish German mustard. I have a carefully guarded supply.
> 
> View attachment 4909057
> 
> Rotate in three two one, _rotate_


Mmmmmm Tuna mustard


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Good coffee to all  and when I went to sleep it was 78 degrees storms to be here today


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Morning Jeff...here as well.
Have a great day All.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2021)

We were supposed to have thunderstorms yesterday but they never materialized.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Anything good planned for today Fred and a very good coffee to you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were supposed to have thunderstorms yesterday but they never materialized.


My body and the weatherman are in agreement today we have storms coming


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2021)

Morning.








Laughing Grass said:


> We were supposed to have thunderstorms yesterday but they never materialized.


That was some of the craziest weather and wind I've ever experienced. I got a call it was on its way and to be ready for it. At the time it was beautiful hot and sunny.......looked over the ridge and it looked like midnight was coming. So I huddled up all the potted plants and put all our starts under cover. Moved the tractor and atv in the shop. Figured since everything is safe I'd light up a joint and watch the front come over the ridge, sometimes that ridge holds storms back. Not yesterday........that wind crested over it and I watched this come at me....it was crazy.......like a freight train or avalanche of wind. Not windy but a flow of air for a straight minute or two! I thought oh fuck...and ran to the house. Leaves and branches where going horizontally across my yard! I got in closed all the windows and went back to the slider to watch. A few minutes later it stopped. So I looked where I was standing watching before I ran.....


Don't know if it would have hit me but close enough lol damn


----------



## Rsawr (May 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That was some of the craziest weather and wind I've ever experienced. I got a call it was on its way and to be ready for it. At the time it was beautiful hot and sunny.......looked over the ridge and it looked like midnight was coming. So I huddled up all the potted plants and put all our starts under cover. Moved the tractor and atv in the shop. Figured since everything is safe I'd light up a joint and watch the front come over the ridge, sometimes that ridge holds storms back. Not yesterday........that wind crested over it and I watched this come at me....it was crazy.......like a freight train or avalanche of wind. Not windy but a flow of air for a straight minute or two! I thought oh fuck...and ran to the house. Leaves and branches where going horizontally across my yard! I got in closed all the windows and went back to the slider to watch. A few minutes later it stopped. So I looked where I was standing watching before I ran.....
> View attachment 4910361
> 
> Don't know if it would have hit me but close enough lol damn


Let's all agree you dodged it doing a backflip. I saw it! Glad you're safe. Wind is scary. It doesn't care. 

Good morning chill people. Stay safe out there.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anything good planned for today Fred and a very good coffee to you


Too you as well.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My body and the weatherman are in agreement today we have storms coming


Same Bro...fak.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Too you as well.
> Fred


So it's bastardly deeds for the day got it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So it's bastardly deeds for the day got it


Dastardly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So it's bastardly deeds for the day got it


#&!*#[email protected]&#@?!!!!!!!! Phone


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> #&!*#[email protected]&#@?!!!!!!!! Phone


Mine has called me many names...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

A good morning to all. Hopefully the last of the 40's was this morning. Plants need to go outside. 

A few hours of errands to get done. Why do they call them holidays? I always get more work dumped on me. 

And a kick in the pants to myself. Ordered new stove. Pulled back panel off mine yesterday for giggles. A connector locking tab dried out and broke off. Plugged it in and secured with electrical tape. Works perfect again. New stove was a desire and will look nice. But damn. 10 minutes of time and I could have avoided the purchase. 

I hope all find the irony and humor that is in our days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mine has called me many names...


And should I ask how many names and languages have you spoken to your phone


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> #&!*#[email protected]&#@?!!!!!!!! Phone


I do that too Jeff lmao!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Felt like 30 yesterday...frost warning tonight...fml lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Picked up some new glass today...


Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Picked up some new glass today...
> View attachment 4910401
> View attachment 4910402
> Fred


I got this glass back this morning. I don't have to buy more. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Picked up some new glass today...
> View attachment 4910401
> View attachment 4910402
> Fred


When first looking at that picture I love you had some kind of Brillo pad in there but a closer look it is awesome


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When first looking at that picture I love you had some kind of Brillo pad in there but a closer look it is awesome


Air diffuser...works great. Smooth as silk.

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Air diffuser...works great. Smooth as silk.
> View attachment 4910410
> Fred


Impressive you deciphered that


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Impressive you deciphered that


I thought at first...well.....we won't go there! Lmao.
Between my henpeck style of typing, and I guess my shiity eyes? Makes fer some interesting messages at times, lol.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I thought at first...well.....we won't go there! Lmao.
> Between my henpeck style of typing, and I guess my shiity eyes? Makes fer some interesting messages at times, lol.
> Fred


That little microphone in the corner f*cks me up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

I'm getting really good I'm switching fingers now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

I watch my daughter-in-law and what looks like an epic thumb wrestling match but I'm not brave enough to use my thumbs yet


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

LOL yeah I have to put on readers to read my phone. I miss my young eye's accomodation.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I have to put on readers to read my phone. I miss my young eye's accomodation.
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Shit I rest mine on my forehead to see mine and at the wright angle all I have to do is look up with my eyes and I can look through my glasses and see the TV


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm getting really good I'm switching fingers now


I alas, cannot.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I watch my daughter-in-law and what looks like an epic thumb wrestling match but I'm not brave enough to use my thumbs yet


I do not know how da fxxk! they do it...I really don't.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I have to put on readers to read my phone. I miss my young eye's accomodation.
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Good morning Curious...hope your day is going well so far.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I alas, cannot.
> Fred


It gets pretty dicey around the space bar watch out for that


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2021)

Morning

Another muggy freaking day here in Tejas, woke up too a steamy 72F this morning, high this afternoon 88F, no rain in the forecast as of yet, man that gulf flow is moving though

Coffee is up and it's fresh.....u know where everything else is

now to attack these sausage and egg taco's, 


where's the hot sauce....


oh here it is....


yum


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my phone that looked like a lunging snake


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On my phone that looked like a lunging snake


I can see that. Every pic I took it just looked like a stick laying on the ground. But that thing was stuck 3" in.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2021)

really...car warranty phone calls already.......guess they don't realize i work at an auto shop......smh...


----------



## Rsawr (May 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> really...car warranty phone calls already.......guess they don't realize i work at an auto shop......smh...


But sir, we can extend your warranty by many months


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But sir, we can extend your warranty by many months


months...sheesh...i figure that warranty ran out in 1960 on this 58 Bug......wonder if i should really mess with them with a Model T.......hmmm...


----------



## Rsawr (May 27, 2021)

I always mess with them when I am having a bad day, and they call before my coffee...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always mess with them when I am having a bad day, and they call before my coffee...


i mess with them all the time.......the funny part is they're calling a automotive shop and doing it.......


----------



## Rsawr (May 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i mess with them all the time.......the funny part is they're calling a automotive shop and doing it.......


I must admit I thought they called you on your cell when I read the first post you made, but you were just at the shop. That is just gold, sir.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I must admit I thought they called you on your cell when I read the first post you made, but you were just at the shop. That is just gold, sir.


oh they call my cell too......

i really love the ones that can barely speak english too......it's like wtf...and i didn't have to push 1 for english....smh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Good coffee to all and good bud


----------



## FastFreddi (May 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good coffee to all andView attachment 4911001 good bud


Good morning Jeff....Happy TFIFF.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Sure hope that everyone is doing well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning Jeff....Happy TFIFF.
> Fred


Good coffee to you Fred


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2021)

Day 2 of scum scrubbing...but I have help today at least. Yesterday was a very long day...I got woken by a contractor at 6 am, and left Lowes last night at 9 pm, followed by Burger King, dabs, and straight to bed.

And the kitchen floor repair starts today!!

TGIF everyone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Watching tiny House Nation with the wife last night now I smoke All the time but my lovely wife doesn't so we are smoking and watching and she looks at me and said she wanted them to come and down size our house and then figure out how the grow room would fit now she thought about this and started to laugh looked at me and called me a dreamwrecker it was great fun it take a lot of THC for me to get off but I love it when my wife takes her one hit and for hrs we have a good long laugh just had to be said as always thank you for your time and help with being able to open up a little


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2021)

Morning happy Friday. Where did summer go? It’s 4 degrees celsius and raining this morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

I don't know but I wish it would figure it out


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2021)

good morning


Forecast 69* today
Chance of snow tomorrow
Back to 73• on Sunday


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

Morning.


Here comes the weekend......don't miss it! Nice out there 45° not even hitting 60° today 



Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday. Where did summer go? It’s 4 degrees celsius and raining this morning.


@Laughing Grass
I'm calling this one! It's over.....snow is coming!


----------



## ChingOwn (May 28, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4911059
> 
> Morning


And I'll rise you a very good coffee


----------



## Rsawr (May 28, 2021)

Oooof, pulled something at work yesterday. Good morning chill people. Ignore me if I seem extreeeeeeeemly high


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oooof, pulled something at work yesterday. Good morning chill people. Ignore me if I seem extreeeeeeeemly high


Now why would I do that


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4911036
> 
> Here comes the weekend......don't miss it! Nice out there 45° not even hitting 60° today
> ...


It certainly feels like it! Couple degrees cooler and we’d have frost on the ground.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> good morning
> 
> View attachment 4911026
> Forecast 69* today
> ...


Did you bring your ice skates?

Good morning everyone hurrah it's Memorial Weekend. I've made no grocery list, smoked the day away yesterday and need to skitter out and buy something before the crowds wake up.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you bring your ice skates?
> 
> Good morning everyone hurrah it's Memorial Weekend. I've made no grocery list, smoked the day away yesterday and need to skitter out and buy something before the crowds wake up.


Have a great Long Weekend Y'all!
Fred


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2021)

Got woken up by a phone call from my ex. Her father isn’t feeling good so I get my kiddo for an extra unscheduled play day this week! 

Hope her dad is okay.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

Morning......

yes it's a balmy 72F this morning, looks like we got rain coming tonight....we'll see.....high today 89F...it might push higher cause of the humidity.....

ck's the experiment.....she's is startin to shed....which is a good sign....ck'd the top and she's so close in fixing to go into flowering..........just need that one kick start.....hmmmm.....may have to re-design the room i have in the house for this....we'll see....

Coffee is up and it's fresh

and now for some charizo and egg taco's...........

oh hot sauce where ya at......

there ya are......

yum


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Got woken up by a phone call from my ex. Her father isn’t feeling good so I get my kiddo for an extra unscheduled play day this week!
> 
> Hope her dad is okay.


Let her know I'm sending good thoughts. 

Have fun with that cutie of yours.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2021)

We’re getting snow flurries now


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re getting snow flurries now


flurries? heck i'm in shorts and a t-shirt.....sheesh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Rain and 48 degrees had to go out and get this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Our local weather girl you guys at like the weather girlbut all I see is pain


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> flurries? heck i'm in shorts and a t-shirt.....sheesh


Yup. Sleeveless t-shirt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yup. Sleeveless t-shirt.
> 
> View attachment 4911203


Show off


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

Wife will be in a bikini top and a tank this weekend.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wife will be in a bikini top and a tank this weekend.......


no bikinis here this weekend


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no bikinis here this weekend
> View attachment 4911241


think i just shrunk a little....


----------



## FastFreddi (May 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think i just shrunk a little....


I was in the pool!!!!! George Costanza
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 28, 2021)

That deserves a rip....

Fred


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> That deserves a rip....
> View attachment 4911248
> Fred


salad time?


----------



## FastFreddi (May 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> salad time?


The 'BIG" salad?
All I did was hand someone a bag....
Fred


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

A belated arrival here. Shopped for 5 days of supplies. Hiding all weekend. Maga hats not wearing masks concerns me. All shot here now. Still we wear masks. 
My WW auto went to flower on me. Sadly. Only soil and water so far. Need to repot in the freezing 40's. GRRR! BRRR! Time to pour on the coals and blow her up. 40W light and adequate food aren't going to get it. 
I'm about to consume a 1/2 gram of my personal high grade hash and formulate a plan for my remaining tasks today. A great day to all. Hope you brought your fur bathing suits.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you bring your ice skates?


I should have, ....

New skis a couple of weeks ago 
Lol


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I should have, ....
> View attachment 4911290
> New skis a couple of weeks ago
> Lol


You have extreme sking habbits .


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I should have, ....
> View attachment 4911290
> New skis a couple of weeks ago
> Lol


@BobBitchen
You can fix that easy. It'll take a little time but very fixable.

Some base material, a new razor blade, epoxy and a little heated press. You'd need a full tune after that including a base grind. But yeah slice the base on the ski and match the cut on the patch. Epoxy down the patch in the heated press, P-tex the shit out of it and go for gold.

If they where old floppy noodle shit skis I'd say just get a new pair.........you probably are getting new anyway. But you can easily save those for days like today.

You can even get away without having a press.......a couple of decent pieces of metal that wouldn't flex and a few strategically placed vice grips will work too. Warm up the metal so it's not a shock to the epoxy. 

I don't know how many times I've fixed something like that. But very easily done.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen
> You can fix that easy. It'll take a little time but very fixable.
> 
> Some base material, a new razor blade, epoxy and a little heated press. You'd need a full tune after that including a base grind. But yeah slice the base on the ski and match the cut on the patch. Epoxy down the patch in the heated press, P-tex the shit out of it and go for gold.
> ...


I was thinkin bondo, but I don't ski.


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was thinkin bondo, but I don't ski.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re getting snow flurries now


Totally called that


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let her know I'm sending good thoughts.
> 
> Have fun with that cutie of yours.


She made a friend today, he’s staying next door for 2-3 weeks. Just got back from a beach time play date


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She made a friend today, he’s staying next door for 2-3 weeks. Just got back from a beach time play date
> 
> View attachment 4911450


that’s way too cute!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She made a friend today, he’s staying next door for 2-3 weeks. Just got back from a beach time play date
> 
> View attachment 4911450


Aww ya so cute I'd keep an eye on that blonde Beach bum ha ha ha


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2021)

I survived another day, and made great progress cleaning....and I helped the floor installer a few hours this a.m. 

Then came home and did some trimming, and at 9:30 pm I'm vaping wax in the pen, catching up here, and thinking of the leftover KFC in the fridge for dinner, lol. 

It's freezing here too. I had the heat on all day then got home to a cold house and turned my furnace on here too . That's what I get for taking the electric blanket off last week!


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I survived another day, and made great progress cleaning....and I helped the floor installer a few hours this a.m.
> 
> Then came home and did some trimming, and at 9:30 pm I'm vaping wax in the pen, catching up here, and thinking of the leftover KFC in the fridge for dinner, lol.
> 
> It's freezing here too. I had the heat on all day then got home to a cold house and turned my furnace on here too . That's what I get for taking the electric blanket off last week!


I work outside most of the day. Lately my reflection looks similar to this


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen
> You can fix that easy. It'll take a little time but very fixable.
> 
> Some base material, a new razor blade, epoxy and a little heated press. You'd need a full tune after that including a base grind. But yeah slice the base on the ski and match the cut on the patch. Epoxy down the patch in the heated press, P-tex the shit out of it and go for gold.
> ...


Lol
That’s why god created ski sales !


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2021)

I just hooked my dehumidifier up to a floor drain with a short hose so I don't have to empty the bucket 3 x a day now, and it can now run continuous. I need to get the RH down a little in the flower room.

I got a weigh in on one of those monster black lime bubbas I chopped . About a half pound. 

Time to drag this tired ass to bed!!

Seems like I had a good story....hmmmm. Ohhhhhhhhh....I had my paralegal friend do some detective work on his day off today.,...Not looking good, but we pretty much expected it.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She made a friend today, he’s staying next door for 2-3 weeks. Just got back from a beach time play date
> 
> View attachment 4911450


Verrrrrry important any time, but especially now.
I shudder to think of the psycho/social issues these couple years will cause in our children...collateral damage from this pandemic will be far reaching and long lasting I fear.
Hope they had a fantastic day!
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I survived another day, and made great progress cleaning....and I helped the floor installer a few hours this a.m.
> 
> Then came home and did some trimming, and at 9:30 pm I'm vaping wax in the pen, catching up here, and thinking of the leftover KFC in the fridge for dinner, lol.
> 
> It's freezing here too. I had the heat on all day then got home to a cold house and turned my furnace on here too . That's what I get for taking the electric blanket off last week!


Good morning and I hope you finally warmed up.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 29, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Saturday Everyone.
Cold and miserable for a few days, but ya gotta take the bad to get the good.
Stay lifted!
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee and a joint


----------



## FastFreddi (May 29, 2021)

Nail is hot , rig is clean and rosin...well, it'll give ya that nice warm hug on a shitty day.
Have a rip...
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

Looks great today it's a lie 37 degrees out there and feels like 34 man what the what#@&/()#[email protected]&$##@ coffee


----------



## FastFreddi (May 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks great today it's a lie 37 degrees out there and feels like 34 man what the what#@&/()#[email protected]&$##@ coffeeView attachment 4911859


Same yesterday here...looked beautiful but a northwest wind killed the warmth.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 29, 2021)

Good morning chilly people.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2021)

Morning.






Nice and chilly  but wet


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee and a jointView attachment 4911854View attachment 4911855


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2021)

Setting out late to drag the dog about the neighborhood and hold class #2 on compound angles on a settled house vs paper, yah me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4911916


Do you think you could get that with a digital timer


----------



## Rsawr (May 29, 2021)

Breaking this lanky lady in half for stress relief. I love the nice smell after pinching stems while supercropping

Then coffee :]
@curious2garden what kinda doggos you got?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Breaking this lanky lady in half for stress relief. I love the nice smell after pinching stems while supercropping
> View attachment 4911924
> Then coffee :]
> @curious2garden what kinda doggos you got?


Sounds like you needed it but you might want to think about decaf


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Breaking this lanky lady in half for stress relief. I love the nice smell after pinching stems while supercropping
> View attachment 4911924
> Then coffee :]
> @curious2garden what kinda doggos you got?


Don't you have a D&D group to take out your stress on or is that what causing you stress


----------



## ChingOwn (May 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Setting out late to drag the dog about the neighborhood and hold class #2 on compound angles on a settled house vs paper, yah me.


Hold class#2?? I thought you were an 
engin 
engineir
Enginear

Well I knew you were good at math


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

Hopefully you are feeling better today @Rsawr


----------



## Rsawr (May 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like you needed it but you might want to think about decaf


Are you saying I can't be sleepy and stressed? Rude... and my side is still killing me, but I live! How's your mornin!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Are you saying I can't be sleepy and stressed? Rude... and my side is still killing me, but I live! How's your mornin!


Sleepy is fine stressed out not so much busy


----------



## Rsawr (May 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> busy


Busy means above ground! Hope everyone is staying warm. Brrr should have gone with warm fuel...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

All right then it's 41 degrees and we should be going up to 70 today yay


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2021)

Morning.





48° with a high of 49° and rain.......boo 

A little bit higher there was snow the last few days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you get snow to love the first part and it all of a sudden turned into pain morning darkweb


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Didn't you get snow to love the first part and it all of a sudden turned into pain morning darkweb


I love snow. Not a big fan of icy cold rain and having to start a fire at the end of May. Would have been nice to work outside, lots to get done.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2021)

I just spilled about a liter of water into my sleeping bag. My camp stove fell over when I got out to take care of business. On the good side, it didn’t catch on fire, so we’re all good.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 30, 2021)

Good morning Everyone...have yourselves a peaceful and chill Sunday.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 30, 2021)

Good morning chill people. :] <3


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2021)

Good morning Jeff, DarkWeb, Bob, Fred, Rsawr, it's going to be another 100 day  swamp cooler is working like a champ. Have a good day and stay safe out there you guys.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff, DarkWeb, Bob, Fred, Rsawr, it's going to be another 100 day  swamp cooler is working like a champ. Have a good day and stay safe out there you guys.


And a very good coffee to you and stay cool and enjoy your weekend


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a very good coffee to you and stay cool and enjoy your weekend


Thanks Jeff I slept in. But I'm finally heading out the door with the older, slower guy


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 30, 2021)

I actually took some time off. I'm camping. Went to a concert on Friday. It was great. Roped off sections. Might try to go to another show tonight. If not maybe get close enough to listen. We can hear it from the campsite but not enough to enjoy it. 
Have forgotten about work from time to time, which is nice. I really do need to decompress. 
Have been partying with some pretty cool peoples. 
Well, heading off to the store and then we might head out for a little hike. 

For mysunnyboy






   

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (May 30, 2021)

Woke up late, gf and I headed to my favorite dim sum restaurant in Monterey Park for the first time since before the pandemic hit! 

Wow, I’ve missed this place.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I actually took some time off. I'm camping. Went to a concert on Friday. It was great. Roped off sections. Might try to go to another show tonight. If not maybe get close enough to listen. We can hear it from the campsite but not enough to enjoy it.
> Have forgotten about work from time to time, which is nice. I really do need to decompress.
> Have been partying with some pretty cool peoples.
> Well, heading off to the store and then we might head out for a little hike.
> ...


About time, you need to take more time to decompress and take care of #1.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

Yuppers and yup most be summer


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> About time, you need to take more time to decompress and take care of #1.



Listening to the redwoodz...







SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Listening to the redwoodz...
> View attachment 4912820
> 
> 
> ...


Aptos has tree circles, looks like you could be standing where a mighty Redwood stood.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

Here is a light just for @Laughing Grass ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2021)

I found spring. Happy Memorial Day everyone....I hope your day is sunny and bright! Just woke up and had a chocolate brownie and glass of milk... Yum


----------



## FastFreddi (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I found spring. Happy Memorial Day everyone....I hope your day is sunny and bright! Just woke up and had a chocolate brownie and glass of milk... Yum
> 
> View attachment 4913043


Happy Happy Happy! Good morning and you finely get to enjoy those shorts lol.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (May 31, 2021)

Good Morning and Enjoy your Holiday American Friends.
Stay Lifted.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (May 31, 2021)

Good weekend chill people. Enjoy your holiday if you have one, go hug someone who loves you! And...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I found spring. Happy Memorial Day everyone....I hope your day is sunny and bright! Just woke up and had a chocolate brownie and glass of milk... Yum
> 
> View attachment 4913043


Coffee????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

Aww coffee coffee coffeecoffee and a very good holiday for you all


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

Good morning happy Monday. I finally got around to giving my garden some attention yesterday. I installed at joint and stuck the mutant in the corner to give more room to the normal plants The one on the right has easily doubled its size since flipping to flower.


----------



## Rsawr (May 31, 2021)

I'm rooting for runty. I have one in my own grow who is just catching up in week 2!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here is a light just for @Laughing Grass ha ha ha he he heView attachment 4912873


does your wife give you a hard time with all the skulls?

the maple leafs play tonight. Every two nights all I hear is hockey hockey hockey... I’m secretly hoping the lose so I don’t have to hear about anymore


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm rooting for runty. I have one in my own grow who is just catching up in week 2!


I didn’t have the heart to pull it out. I’ll take another pick of the stem, it’s not much larger than the diameter of a pencil


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does your wife give you a hard time with all the skulls?
> 
> the maple leafs play tonight. Every two nights all I hear is hockey hockey hockey... I’m secretly hoping the lose so I don’t have to hear about anymore


I try very hard not to overdo it in the living area so no she don't


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I try very hard not to overdo it in the living area so no she don't


And no real one's


----------



## Rsawr (May 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I try very hard not to overdo it in the living area so no she don't


Does she ever complain about that big one in your head? Jkjk really


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does she ever complain about that big one in your head? Jkjk really


All the time it's to hard for my own good in so many ways and it never stops talking shit natural Born smart ass and proud of it and the list go on and on ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (May 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All the time it's to hard for my own good in so many ways and it never stops talking shit natural Born smart ass and proud of it and the list go on and on ha ha ha


You're lucky. You better be nice to her!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

And then I haft to remind her that she asked me to marry her LoL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're lucky. You better be nice to her!!!


Yes yes I'm one of the luckiest men alive


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2021)

Morning.


The rain might be over.....the sun might come out....doesn't matter  We're going to have some fun! Bacon cheddar burgers, pizza, lots of snacks......party time! The big 04 today  lol we where up till almost 3am getting ready


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4913228
> 
> The rain might be over.....the sun might come out....doesn't matter  We're going to have some fun! Bacon cheddar burgers, pizza, lots of snacks......party time! The big 04 today  lol we where up till almost 3am getting ready



The big 04 ????

Burgers on the grill sounds good, maybe with a salad. I have loads of fresh lettuce ready in the garden.

I worked my ass off the past 4 days. But, I turned the keys over to the new tenant last night and said go for it, and move in early if you want. So I have most6 definitely earned a day off!! I still have a few exterior things to do like some porch painting, but it is super clean inside with a new kitchen floor! 

Starting tomorrow, I have a 2 bedroom to renovate, that the previous tenant was there for 4 years, and he moved out yesterday. He is the 3rd student tenant that I have had stay in that unit for 4 years. It's cozy, quiet, and very economical living!!

All coffee'd up and ready for a wake & bake session!!


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The big 04 ????
> 
> Burgers on the grill sounds good, maybe with a salad. I have loads of fresh lettuce ready in the garden.
> 
> ...


Weren't you going to give up the landlord gig?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> *The big 04 ????*
> 
> Burgers on the grill sounds good, maybe with a salad. I have loads of fresh lettuce ready in the garden.
> 
> ...


Little DW


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Weren't you going to give up the landlord gig?


I am, but til then, the show must go on!! 



DarkWeb said:


> Little DW


Awesome...happy Birthday Little DW ! Hope you all have a great celebration! Thats a fun age!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Little DW


happy birthday to your little esse


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Awesome...happy Birthday Little DW ! Hope you all have a great celebration! Thats a fun age!!





Laughing Grass said:


> happy birthday to your little esse
> 
> View attachment 4913270


Definitely a fun age. Getting his first pedal bike today


----------



## Rsawr (May 31, 2021)

ZOOMING! heck yeah


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely a fun age. Getting his first pedal bike today


sweet full squish right? j/k

I can’t wait until my niece is that age, they don’t do much at 16 months


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sweet full squish right? j/k
> 
> I can’t wait until my niece is that age, they don’t do much at 16 months


I walked past a table at the restaurant in town the other day and this little guy was sitting in his high chair just jabbering on like he was having a conversation with his grandma. It was so cute.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I walked past a table at the restaurant in town the other day and this little guy was sitting in his high chair just jabbering on like he was having a conversation with his grandma. It was so cute.


I remember going to restaurants... good times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

So many sad faces, lol I was making a funny

we had our lowest case count since February. The longest lockdown in the world may soon be over!


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So many sad faces, lol I was making a funny
> 
> we had our lowest case count since February. The longest lockdown in the world may soon be over!


It's ironic...Now that I can go out to restaurants....I don't really want to. I was thinking earlier today a diner breakfast would be great, but didn't go. I've gotten so use to cooking every day I (almost) don't mind it. And I ate fast food the past 4 days while cleaning...Most of it was disgusting, except for maybe a few decent Egg McMuffins.

I was just putting away some of the goodies the kids left behind. I won't have to buy laundry soap, fabric softener sheets, or cleaning supplies for about a year! And a really nice Sony docking station, that I'll probably give to my buddy who helped me clean.

Going to go get some meat for the barbeque soon! So tremendously baked!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's ironic...Now that I can go out to restaurants....I don't really want to. I was thinking earlier today a diner breakfast would be great, but didn't go. I've gotten so use to cooking every day I (almost) don't mind it. And I ate fast food the past 4 days while cleaning...Most of it was disgusting, except for maybe a few decent Egg McMuffins.
> 
> I was just putting away some of the goodies the kids left behind. I won't have to buy laundry soap, fabric softener sheets, or cleaning supplies for about a year! And a really nice Sony docking station, that I'll probably give to my buddy who helped me clean.
> 
> Going to go get some meat for the barbeque soon! So tremendously baked!


Anxiety after not going out for so long? I really want to go chill out on a patio with friends for mojitos... not wearing a mask. I think my clubbing days are pretty much over and I’m okay with that.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anxiety after not going out for so long? I really want to go chill out on a patio with friends for mojitos... not wearing a mask. I think my clubbing days are pretty much over and I’m okay with that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely a fun age. Getting his first pedal bike today


Ahh sweet, happy birthday  to your kiddo


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anxiety after not going out for so long? I really want to go chill out on a patio with friends for mojitos... not wearing a mask. I think my clubbing days are pretty much over and I’m okay with that.


No, not anxiety....Maybe just that cooking and eating at home has become the new normal, and I'm such a creature of habit. I'm sure I'll slip back to my old ways.

Went and picked up a few things at the grocery store today, and they don't require a mask if fully vaccinated. I think me and one employee were the only ones without masks and I was getting the looks!! And there had to be 40+ people in there. People are stuck in their ways!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2021)

Good coffee to all


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 1, 2021)

Good morning All....gotta go take a 2nd mortgage out...I need to pick up some lumber ffs.
1x pressure treated 2x4 x8 ft..
14 dollars plus tax...
Faaaaaack.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning All....gotta go take a 2nd mortgage out...I need to pick up some lumber ffs.
> 1x pressure treated 2x4 x8 ft..
> 14 dollars plus tax...
> Faaaaaack.
> Fred


Ask them if they'll take an arm and a leg instead...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning All....gotta go take a 2nd mortgage out...I need to pick up some lumber ffs.
> 1x pressure treated 2x4 x8 ft..
> 14 dollars plus tax...
> Faaaaaack.
> Fred


What the what hopefully you don't need to many of them you had better smoke before you go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what hopefully you don't need to many of them you had better smoke before you go


And ask for a reach around


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh well....it's

So might as well...

Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2021)

Had 4 very interesting phone calls last night been disabled for a few years now going back to work is something I want to do really bad I hate the fact when realization smacks me in the face best offer 35 bucks an hour worst offer 22.50 for a little bit of cooking almost makes me think I can


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Last time I was at a club was Jan 2020, you hit 30 and suddenly everyone looks way too young to be there... or you’re way too old. 



manfredo said:


> No, not anxiety....Maybe just that cooking and eating at home has become the new normal, and I'm such a creature of habit. I'm sure I'll slip back to my old ways.
> 
> Went and picked up a few things at the grocery store today, and they don't require a mask if fully vaccinated. I think me and one employee were the only ones without masks and I was getting the looks!! And there had to be 40+ people in there. People are stuck in their ways!!


Is it on the honour system? Did you have to prove that you’re fully vaccinated? It’s going to be so weird once we’re allowed into stores without masks.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last time I was at a club was Jan 2020, you hit 30 and suddenly everyone looks way too young to be there... or you’re way too old.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it on the honour system? Did you have to prove that you’re fully vaccinated? It’s going to be so weird once we’re allowed into stores without masks.


Yes honor system. So probably a lot of the anti-vaxers are going maskless. Some of them will be sorry!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes honor system. So probably a lot of the anti-vaxers are going maskless. Some of them will be sorry!!


Isn't their new insanity wearing masks to be safe from the vaccinated?


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 1, 2021)

Over 500 bucks ffs.
Fred


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2021)

Morning.





Damn it's going to be in the 90°'s all next week. Summer is here!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

what the blazes am i doing awake......oh that right 3 day weekend is over...better get back in the saddle as it were....

nice morning over all we just got nother inch of rain with more to come in the coming days.......nice humid 70 this morning...high 85F......

spent the weekend mowing and weed eating.....can't believe it take me 3 days to do it....not as young as i used to be....did manage to catch a baseball game and the indy 500.......also manage to get my name changes throughout the weekend.......think i ended up as asshole last night.....sheesh.....

wife had a wonderful bday i think....she turned 50 monday........she managed to get gifts from her kids and her sister....i also gave her a card and a $100 that she could use if needed....

welp coffee is up and it's hot.......

and NOW...drum roll.......taco's.......potato and egg today....and the green hot sauce.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes honor system. So probably a lot of the anti-vaxers are going maskless. Some of them will be sorry!!


It’s going to be interesting to see how they handle reopening the border. Canadian’s overwhelmingly support a vaccine passport for anyone entering the country. 

News release from the city this morning says over 70% of adults in Toronto have had their first dose. The province reported 699 new cases with a positivity rate of 3.6%. The stay at home order expires tomorrow so it looks like we may have a somewhat normal summer. So exciting!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

now you can see the garden.......and the space tomato is just about to pop into flower......that's tomato, cucumber, bell pepper, cayanne pepper(need to re pot)......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90 by Sunday here. Can’t wait, the beach is calling my name


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 90 by Sunday here. Can’t wait, the beach is calling my name
> 
> View attachment 4914046View attachment 4914045


i sense someone is going to the beach soon.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i sense someone is going to the beach soon.......


Sunday is the day. I texted a couple friends that I haven’t seen in forever to come with me. Hard to believe I haven’t been to a beach since summer of 2019.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunday is the day. I texted a couple friends that I haven’t seen in forever to come with me. Hard to believe I haven’t been to a beach since summer of 2019.


Which beach, I'll be there...lol.
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunday is the day. I texted a couple friends that I haven’t seen in forever to come with me. Hard to believe I haven’t been to a beach since summer of 2019.


sweet, enjoy yourself......

i almost went this weekend (long story) but i knew i had a yard to do and some weedeating to get the area nice....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Which beach, I'll be there...lol.
> Pics or it didn't happen.


Be there or be square. 









Woodbine Beach · 1675 Lake Shore Blvd E, Toronto, ON M4L 3W6, Canada


★★★★★ · Public beach




www.google.com







BudmanTX said:


> sweet, enjoy yourself......
> 
> i almost went this weekend (long story) but i knew i had a yard to do and some weedeating to get the area nice....


Bummer. I bet it’s packed there on Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2021)

Elapsed time since I’ve been to the beach 

::: 

13hrs 48min


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 1, 2021)

FFS I killed my elliptical... I am 100 lbs under the weight limit, but they won't insure it cuz it's over mileage -.- cheap shitty metal....


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Elapsed time since I’ve been to the beach
> 
> :::
> 
> 13hrs 48min


You're about 10-15 min away?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. I bet it’s packed there on Memorial Day weekend


it prolly was, but i know a few spots that i can hide in down in my area...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're about 10-15 min away?


By car? Closer to 5-7 min away


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> FFS I killed my elliptical... I am 100 lbs under the weight limit, but they won't insure it cuz it's over mileage -.- cheap shitty metal....
> View attachment 4914080


You obviously dislike dusting as much as I do! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 1, 2021)

It's true... Looking for a househusband to do my cleaning. Lemme know if you have any leads!


curious2garden said:


> You obviously dislike dusting as much as I do! Welcome to the club.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's true... Looking for a househusband to do my cleaning. Lemme know if you have any leads!


You too! I try very hard to blame it on my dogs. My dogs are not convinced. I should just hire a housecleaner but I HATE having people in my space. At least dust leaves me alone ;D


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's true... Looking for a househusband to do my cleaning. Lemme know if you have any leads!





curious2garden said:


> You too! I try very hard to blame it on my dogs. My dogs are not convinced. I should just hire a housecleaner but I HATE having people in my space. At least dust leaves me alone ;D


I'm taken.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

i am too......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> FFS I killed my elliptical... I am 100 lbs under the weight limit, but they won't insure it cuz it's over mileage -.- cheap shitty metal....
> View attachment 4914080


 sucks and it’s a sellers market for used exercise equipment




Metasynth said:


> By car? Closer to 5-7 min away


Got me beat. It’s a 15 minute drive to woodbine beach. There is a closer beach but it’s way smaller


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Be there or be square.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sharks though, not a real beach


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No sharks though, not a real beach


There's no real beach till you get to FL......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2021)

My beaches


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's no real beach till you get to FL......


that's not true...sheesh....


texas beaches baby


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2021)

LOL close.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My beaches
> 
> View attachment 4914225View attachment 4914227


Mugu rock, been there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 1, 2021)

Countertops are installed. Can't touch for 2 days. 



   

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Countertops are installed. Can't touch for 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 4914243
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My beaches
> 
> View attachment 4914225View attachment 4914227


I’ve never been to a California beach. Mexico and Hawaii beaches were awesome. I’m partial to Europe, Greece and Spain are hard to top.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been to a California beach. Mexico and Hawaii beaches were awesome. I’m partial to Europe, Greece and Spain are hard to top.


The Côte d’Azur has nice scenery, except for the budgie smugglers.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Countertops are installed. Can't touch for 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 4914243
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been to a California beach. Mexico and Hawaii beaches were awesome. I’m partial to Europe, Greece and Spain are hard to top.


Aya Napa, Cyprus.
Nice fucking beach and great partying....at least in 1990 it was lol.
Fred


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been to a California beach. Mexico and Hawaii beaches were awesome. I’m partial to Europe, Greece and Spain are hard to top.


Awesome beaches are awesome.

Glenelg is one of my favorite.


https://depositphotos.com/131773504/stock-photo-glenelg-beach-adelaide-south-australia.html

Glenelg beach, Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Awesome beaches are awesome.
> 
> Glenelg is one of my favorite.
> View attachment 4914298
> ...


Victoria is much better 

not my pic


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2021)

Aaaand bringing it back to cali. yes, that’s a waterfall cascading directly on to the sand...


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Victoria is much better
> View attachment 4914308
> not my pic


Very nice.

The view is dependent on where you hang your hat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

Coffee and a jointand I was hoping for black sand beaches


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

Morning All....full sun and great temps today.
Be cool.
Fred


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

Good morning chill people. :] got a coffee date with someone I hate today. At least it's a nice coffee spot! And its effing sunny!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

Morning.





Nice out.....maybe I'll get into the garden later. What's everyone else doing today?


----------



## sonicblue68 (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow this cup actually works as a pipe lol


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building a permanent roof over my camper...errrr wife's she-shed I should say lol.
Good morning...
Fred


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people. :] *got a coffee date with someone I hate today*. At least it's a nice coffee spot! And its effing sunny!


Ok, that's a bad idea. If they keel over from poison a few hours later guess who's the prime suspect. I'm all for avoiding murder charges!

Let us know how you are after it's over and best of luck


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Building a permanent roof over my camper...errrr wife's she-shed I should say lol.
> Good morning...
> Fred


Whatever you do don't use 2x8 fascia boards! Just say NO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


our stay at home order ended today. Everything is still closed tho.









Ontario's emergency stay-at-home order officially ends; other restrictions remain


Ontario's stay-at-home order lifts today, but most other public health measures are staying in place.




www.cp24.com


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever you do don't use 2x8 fascia boards! Just say NO!




2x6 with a 2x4 laid flat...this will be the base for stick rafters...keeping it low pitch and height..will just clear any vent covers.
Corrugated metal for the roofing material.
Sounds fantastic in rain.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> our stay at home order ended today. Everything is still closed tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...just can't have Family visit or Friends ffs!
No problem going ANYWHERE where a million others are...just not in YOUR HOME....get fucked!
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Same here...just can't have Family visit or Friends ffs!
> No problem going ANYWHERE where a million others are...just not in YOUR HOME....get fucked!
> Fred


have you been reuniting with friends and family outdoors since its gotten warmer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

So blinker fluid really was a thing!


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you been reuniting with friends and family outdoors since its gotten warmer?


Not really..everyone is terribly afraid of moving around...fines are high...over two grand per person.
Most don't live in our municipality, and it was illegal to move until today.
Fred


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Not really..everyone is terribly afraid of moving around...fines are high...over two grand per person.
> Most don't live in our municipality, and it was illegal to move until today.
> Fred


there was zero enforcement here. It was packed around the arena when the maple leafs played the other night


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

Man, lockdown couldn't keep all my annoying family away, I gotta go where you guys are!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

Morning.....

hope everyone is good.....

well woke up to a nice 69F this morning....light north wind......weather person this morning said we are to expect rain this afternoon and in the morning....ugh...like we need more...but hey it's better than 105F in july.......high today 82F

well the garden looks good.......day 60 and still no tomatoes....hmmm

Coffee is ready...nice and hot...

and now i'm gonna eat these taco's......yum yum.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

Lots of fly-by's today with flair


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lots of fly-by's today with flair
> View attachment 4914726
> View attachment 4914728


looks like they're doing a little war game.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like they're doing a little war game.....


Yeah, I heard on the radio like an hour ago that lots of practice is happening this month. Lots of fun to watch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I heard on the radio like an hour ago that lots of practice is happening this month. Lots of fun to watch.


nice...bet that is fun to watch......i get to watch the trainers coming out Randolph AFB today......heard them this morning flying over....


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 2, 2021)

Good morning from Corona, CA. Coffee is hot and a little Katsu Brain Fog awaits.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lots of fly-by's today with flair
> View attachment 4914726
> View attachment 4914728


IR countermeasure flares for "heat seeking" missiles.


----------



## sonicblue68 (Jun 2, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> Wow this cup actually works as a pipe lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Good morning from Corona, CA. Coffee is hot and a little Katsu Brain Fog awaits.
> 
> View attachment 4914740


Good morning to you.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4914760


Now THAT is something that gets flushed, lol.
Fred


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> View attachment 4914743


It looks brand new you have to put something in it to make it look like it's been used and come on and where the (#[email protected]&$#@) coffee at


----------



## sonicblue68 (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4914760


That’s definitely the shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

ahh new person.....ok who wants to open the welcome mat...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4914760


Did you get tired of people talking s*** about flushing???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ahh new person.....ok who wants to open the welcome mat...


not @raratt be gentle


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> That’s definitely the shit


Welcome to T&T, you must suck hard, no gagging allowed.

































Penis.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Welcome to T&T, you must suck hard, no gagging allowed.
> View attachment 4914767
> 
> 
> ...


Laughing grass said be gentle I think well that probably shouldn't be written down so we'll leave that alone


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not @raratt be gentle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> View attachment 4914743


Oh yeah welcome to the madhouse


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Laughing grass said be gentle I think well that probably shouldn't be written down so we'll leave that alone


prolly be a good idea...lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4914778


Best of luck on that I fail at it everyday but maybe just maybe someone from here will actually manage to be able to pull it off hahaha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm thinking I need more coffeeotherself has not had enough


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

sweet, always like a happy customer.....especially when they drop alot of coin on ya......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Laughing grass said be gentle I think well that probably shouldn't be written down so we'll leave that alone


Be nice... I meant be nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Be nice... I meant be nice.


we're always nice around here


ok maybe not all the time


ok ok ok

you talked me into it

none of the time???


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2021)

Wait. What?














wait























what?






































Penis


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

Holy fakn hell wtf lmao!
Fred


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Holy fakn hell wtf lmao!
> Fred


Don’t knock it till you try it.


----------



## FastFreddi (Jun 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t knock it till you try it.


Absolutely...but I must pass on that hahahaha!
Fred


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Welcome to T&T, you must suck hard, no gagging allowed.
> View attachment 4914767
> 
> 
> ...


Is that strawberry flavor, might go good with my Double Dipped Strawberry flower. I had to sit for a while before going to work.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Well, "to be fair", I will. turn 69 in a month, maybe we can try something new. Mine is big and. thick with big low hangers.

the plant, the plant


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> the plant, the plant


likely story


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

I still fail to see who isn't nice in here. I mean the coffee demons aside. We do not address those. We feed them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still fail to see who isn't nice in here. I mean the coffee demons aside. We do not address those. We feed them.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4914880


I didn't hump anyone. My dog did hump that coffee date I mentioned earlier....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t knock it till you try it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I didn't hump anyone. My dog did hump that coffee date I mentioned earlier....


it went well then. Was he hot?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it went well then. Was he hot?


She is my brothers new wife and yes. He doesn't deserve her. But she wants to buy my house for her two young daughters and I wanna sell it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She is my brothers new wife and yes. He doesn't deserve her. But she wants to buy my house for her two young daughters and I wanna sell it!


for some reason I thought you were a chick


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for some reason I thought you were a chick


I am a chick who is not bound by gender in terms of attraction...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am a chick who is not bound by gender in terms of attraction...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am a chick who is not bound by gender in terms of attraction...


I like you


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like you


Yay friends! :]


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2021)

Okay I may have created a new thing. Rosin art. Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Okay I may have created a new thing. Rosin art. Here kitty kitty kittyView attachment 4914908


@Jeffislovinlife it's a skull


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Jeffislovinlife it's a skull


or one hell of a face mask?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She is my brothers new wife and yes. He doesn't deserve her. But she wants to buy my house for her two young daughters and I wanna sell it!


Get a new appraisal because the market is on fire right now   Seriously HOT!!!!


DarkWeb said:


> @Jeffislovinlife it's a skull


Yeah it is something...Not sure quite what. Although it's eye brows are gone now They were tastey AF!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2021)

I worked the 9-1 shift over at the rentals cleaning. I should be done with it this week for the most part. I might replace the kitchen counter tops and that will be next week if I do. And I could do a few others little things, like paint some doors, and porches. 

Hoping to list the places for sale mid month...It's 2 houses on one lot so I have to sell them as a package. The city won't allow them to be sub-divided. I'm thinking of doing something creative since the market is so hot, like list it on June 15th but say no offers accepted until July 1st, to fully expose it to the market...as opposed to taking the first offer that comes along. Plus 2 of the 3 units are leased for the next year so it's a turn key money maker, for someone with better nerves than me


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Okay I may have created a new thing. Rosin art. Here kitty kitty kittyView attachment 4914908


WHO! I see an owl.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I didn't hump anyone. My dog did hump that coffee date I mentioned earlier....


I like the way your dog thinks!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She is my brothers new wife and yes. He doesn't deserve her. But she wants to buy my house for her two young daughters and I wanna sell it!


A word of advice, never sell anything to family. It never ends well. Now feel absolutely free to ignore that. It was completely unsolicited and free.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Okay I may have created a new thing. Rosin art. Here kitty kitty kittyView attachment 4914908


Mothman!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> WHO! I see an owl.


Check it again! It's Mothman with boobs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I worked the 9-1 shift over at the rentals cleaning. I should be done with it this week for the most part. I might replace the kitchen counter tops and that will be next week if I do. And I could do a few others little things, like paint some doors, and porches.
> 
> Hoping to list the places for sale mid month...It's 2 houses on one lot so I have to sell them as a package. The city won't allow them to be sub-divided. I'm thinking of doing something creative since the market is so hot, like list it on June 15th but say *no offers accepted until July 1st,* to fully expose it to the market...as opposed to taking the first offer that comes along. Plus 2 of the 3 units are leased for the next year so it's a turn key money maker, for someone with better nerves than me


Brilliant


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like you


Of course you do lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A word of advice, never sell anything to family. It never ends well. Now feel absolutely free to ignore that. It was completely unsolicited and free.


I have a feeling it will work out well; she hates SIL, has at least some good feelings about bro so it will be an honest transaction and may set the means for bro to get out


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check it again! It's Mothman with boobs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

First it started off with Spider Pig, now i got Mothman with boobs on the brain........and i'm not even stoned or had my first beer yet........sheesh


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course you do lol


I like you too, explain that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4915010


that is all so true right there


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like you too, explain that.


Mediterranean genetic bond


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I have a feeling it will work out well; she hates SIL, has at least some good feelings about bro so it will be an honest transaction and may set the means for bro to get out


That would be nice if you're right.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That would be nice if you're right.


I have cash offers if they try to dick me around :]


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2021)

I had some extra clones so I called an old friend I haven't seen in a dozen years, and he came out tonight. Him and his wife both had covid and the wife had a bunch of complications, and is still struggling.

Time to water the girls


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

Coffee skulls and a joint must be morning well then a very good coffee to you all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee skulls and a joint must be morningView attachment 4915315 well then a very good coffee to you all


shitty weather here today, you can’t see the tops of the towers. No coffee or skulls here but I have a wake and bake mug like @shrxhky420 and hot chocolate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> shitty weather here today, you can’t see the tops of the towers. No coffee or skulls here but I have a wake and bake mug like @shrxhky420 and hot chocolate


But you do have a beautiful skull it's just under your face and hopefully the sun will break though today and may your wake and bake be epic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

And I've got nothing for the lack of coffee what the what


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2021)

Rainy and cool here as well....but a major heat wave is on it's way!!

I'm going to take a little break and pay some bills this morning. Spectrum has been bothering me for days threatening to cut of my wi-fi...Go ahead bitches! Come out and climb the pole, I dare ya!! 


Then hopefully a few hours at the rental this afternoon...and/or grocery shopping. 

Is it the weekend yet???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Rainy and cool here as well....but a major heat wave is on it's way!!
> 
> I'm going to take a little break and pay some bills this morning. Spectrum has been bothering me for days threatening to cut of my wi-fi...Go ahead bitches! Come out and climb the pole, I dare ya!!
> 
> ...


Paintball gun???


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning.






Think I'll dig out the AC's for the windows. Probably put them in on Saturday.......it's going to be in the mid 90°'s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning darkweb we will be hitting the 90s mid week and with 75 to 80 percentage humidity ugh hello summer


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Paintball gun???


Don't give me any idea's!! 

I actually had the Time Warner security out here a decade ago. I had a friend who worked there, and for $100, he climbed the pole and turned everything on for me. That was great til I got caught a few years later. They sent these 2 guys out, dressed like cops, to try and scare me. I told them that a former room mate did it, and that I didn't even watch TV, and I had no idea where the guy lived now....and get the f*** off my property or I'll let this dog loose


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Don't give me any idea's!!
> 
> I actually had the Time Warner security out here a decade ago. I had a friend who worked there, and for $100, he climbed the pole and turned everything on for me. That was great til I got caught a few years later. They sent these 2 guys out, dressed like cops, to try and scare me. I told them that a former room mate did it, and that I didn't even watch TV, and I had no idea where the guy lived now....and get the f*** off my property or I'll let this dog loose


I find sitting on my front deck with Socrates wrapped around my neck sharpening sword works wonders keeps all trespassers away


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 3, 2021)

Good morning chill people! Blintzes and a bowl. Then work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people! Blintzes and a bowl. Then work.


what kind of blintzes?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what kind of blintzes?


Just ricotta and pineapple with a little paprika. I ran out of blueberries


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I've got nothing for the lack of coffee what the what


me and caffeine don’t get along very well. I had a nesspresso a couple months ago and was up all night


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just ricotta and pineapple with a little paprika. I ran out of blueberries


My ex makes killer mango blintzes


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning....hope everyone is doing okie dokie....

Woke up this morning to a nice steamy 71F......looks like we got rain coming in about noon and will prolly continue through Saturday morning....soooo......high today right about 80F

Coffee is up and it's hot.......and no you can't have my taco's...picked up fajita......chicken even......

on a side note......why did i have a dream about mothman with boobs last night.....just wondering......


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> me and caffeine don’t get along very well. I had a nesspresso a couple months ago and was up all night


Me neither, The five big cups keep me up all day!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 3, 2021)

Now I am thinking about making coffee powder blintzes... caffiene!!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 3, 2021)

Going to be in the 90's, Quail and Jay's are hungry this morning.

Good morning! And a good day to jar up some flowers. Granddaughter is coming over so I better get going.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 3, 2021)

I went to sleep three hours and forty five minutes ago. Gonna be one of those days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Me neither, The five big cups keep me up all day!


 Five cups?!?!?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I went to sleep three hours and forty five minutes ago. Gonna be one of those days.


Go back, go back! Burn the alarm...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2021)

Did someone say quail???? yum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

The wife wanted a new vape cartridge so she picked black mamba sounds cool taste even better but to the point the batteryit is a very stealthyand when you hit it the thing it buzzes to let you know that you are getting a hit a little warning on that should be added I about though the dam thing but holy hell most pens I hit shut down haft way though the hit but not this one I could not find the end and I'm a old man that can still clear a 3 foot graphic bong better than most of my son's friends so yuppers I'm high and would recommend this little vape pen to anyone


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife wanted a new vape cartridge so she picked black mamba sounds cool taste even better but to the point the batteryView attachment 4915420it is a very stealthyView attachment 4915421and when you hit it the thing it buzzes to let you know that you are getting a hit a little warning on that should be added I about though the dam thingView attachment 4915422 but holy hell most pens I hit shut down haft way though the hit but not this one I could not find the end and I'm a old man that can still clear a 3 foot graphic bong better than most of my son's friends so yuppers I'm high and would recommend this little vape pen to anyone


Hmmm gonna need another test to make sure. I will send you my PO box friend.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife wanted a new vape cartridge so she picked black mamba sounds cool taste even better but to the point the batteryView attachment 4915420it is a very stealthyView attachment 4915421and when you hit it the thing it buzzes to let you know that you are getting a hit a little warning on that should be added I about though the dam thingView attachment 4915422 but holy hell most pens I hit shut down haft way though the hit but not this one I could not find the end and I'm a old man that can still clear a 3 foot graphic bong better than most of my son's friends so yuppers I'm high and would recommend this little vape pen to anyone


So, is it still her's or ya gonna get another one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hmmm gonna need another test to make sure. I will send you my PO box friend.


On what are we doing testing on the 3 footer or the pen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So, is it still her's or ya gonna get another one


Have not decided yet to let her know that I want one she would give it up in a heart beat but I have my flower we will share


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Good coffee to you all and coffee is needed hurry the f****** coffee pot


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

Good morning Jeff and the chill people. Rainy and hot today. Shorts weather cometh :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

And a very good coffee to you Rsawr hopefully you are having a good start to your day


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a very good coffee to you Rsawr hopefully you are having a good start to your day


My demons go away when its warm out. Chilling on the porch watching food wars.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Somebody else want to roll this for me my coffee cup heating pad is not working quick enough


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My demons go away when its warm out. Chilling on the porch watching food wars.


That is epic good laughs in that one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My demons go away when its warm out. Chilling on the porch watching food wars.


Bento wars is another good one if you like a good laugh college kids fighting over bento boxes


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bento wars is another good one if you like a good laugh college kids fighting over bento boxes


Sweet, I am gonna queue it up!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

We are getting there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Ok now I'm ready to wake and bake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sweet, I am gonna queue it up!


Here's another one for you is it wrong to pick up a chick in a dungeon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

Morning.






It starts.......80° today and then five days of 90°'s........currently 92% rh  I'm not a fan of this.......the no-see-ums suck right now too. Can't have the windows open because they are small enough to get through the screens. Hopefully you all are doing good. Any plans for the weekend? I'm getting my second shot tomorrow.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds swampy, can you get some ice treats? It's gonna be a good weekend for cold treats. Congrats on second stick.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Sounds like dark web needs a nice iced coffee if not that maybe you'll get a round trip ticket to a glacier somewhere


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

I believe it is here


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe it is hereView attachment 4916060


Iced coffee weather indeed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

I can't wait to get the second shot. Hopefully I don't get to sick lol I have too much to get done on the two days I get.

Mmmm ice pops


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like a beauty of a weekend here as well. I am planning on goofing off as much as possible. Need to take a trip to Lowes today, and work for a few hours at the rental, then let the slacking begin!! I also need to include some good eats in there as I have been running on prepared frozen crap!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4916079
> 
> Looks like a beauty of a weekend here as well. I am planning on goofing off as much as possible. Need to take a trip to Lowes today, and work for a few hours at the rental, then let the slacking begin!! I also need to include some good eats in there as I have been running on prepared frozen crap!


Well the trip to Lowe's sounds scary to me I mean bank accounts are shaking right now better take a blast of B12 before you go to ward off sticker shock and hopefully you have a great day of slacking off lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't wait to get the *second shot*. Hopefully I don't get to sick lol I have too much to get done on the two days I get.
> 
> Mmmm ice pops


Take it easy and be kind to yourself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

First heat wave of the summer and the weekend is coming I'm so glad that the kids are not going to Chicago this weekend anyone want to take a guess how many people will die I'll say that it will be over 15 every time the heat goes up so does the body count wait a minute I forgotten about cov-19 I'd better double that shit someone say something funny


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First heat wave of the summer and the weekend is coming I'm so glad that the kids are not going to Chicago this weekend anyone want to take a guess how many people will die I'll say that it will be over 15 every time the heat goes up so does the body count wait a minute I forgotten about cov-19 I'd better double that shit someone say something funny


Hey chicago is at least doing okay with covid, don't judge us. Now being dumb and drunk in the lake.... that I cannot beat out of the uni kids...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey chicago is at least doing okay with covid, don't judge us. Now being dumb and drunk in the lake.... that I cannot beat out of the uni kids...


Lol no judgment here just you know when you wake up in the morning and watch the weekend news it's you know part of the morning ritual to see how many people died in Chicago here in the quad cities


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> someone say something funny


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Rainbows and unicorns that was close


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Morning......ok what did i do this time.(something i usually say when i just walk in the house after work)...sheesh...

hope everyone is good

welp woke up to a steamy 69F this morning, especially after yesterday's 3+ inches of rain....i know the plants are looking good.....high today 85F.....we should be in the lower 90's

welp coffee just finished here at the shop....better get a warm up.....

oh where have you been all my life potato and egg tacos'........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

yum good taco's

the hot sauce little less to be desired.....didn't have that kick i like.....must be an off day for them....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

made my version of these last weekend.........i just use sliced turkey and cheedar cheese with it......came out quite good....even the wife said so...






get the strange feeling she was trying was trying to bribe me again into making them last night.....so many hints....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

My roses are blooming happy happy. And the cuttings got callouses :] gonna be a damn thorn bramble. Don't come near me unless you have weed or coffee D;


BudmanTX said:


> made my version of these last weekend.........i just use sliced turkey and cheedar cheese with it......came out quite good....even the wife said so...


Or some of these


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My roses are blooming happy happy. View attachment 4916147And the cuttings got callouses :] gonna be a damn thorn bramble. Don't come near me unless you have weed or coffee D;
> 
> Or some of these


my rose are coming in too........i have 2 bushes i've had for years, finally cut them back after 19yr and they came back bigger and better.....


actually those are easy to make......2 pieaces of toast.......egg sunny side up or over easy (wife likes the over easy)....ham or turkey, you could possibly use baloney/pepperoni etc...i used sliced turkey....and some cheese (i used graded cheddar) let it melt........and done.....put everything together....i used a spicey mustard as a topping....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the hot sauce little less to be desired.....didn't have that kick i like.....











Insanity Hot Sauce


Insanity Hot Sauce



store.davesgourmet.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

Heading to Las Vegas this evening. Supposed to be warm this weekend...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Heading to Las Vegas this evening. Supposed to be warm this weekend...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916156


most money i made there was playing the sports books....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> most money i made there was playing the sports books....


I used to play poker online a lot before “Black Friday”, when they made it illegal to play poker online.

I’d average 20-30k profit a year, then when they made it illegal I ended up playing a lot more live poker in Vegas.

I did pretty well playing in person, but it’s not nearly as convenient as being able to play from the comfort of your own home. Although, game play was much more fun playing live.


Largest online prize I won at one time was $6000 for 2nd place in a tournament with over 5000 people in it. I think it was a $5 buy-in


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I used to play poker online a lot before “Black Friday”, when they made it illegal to play poker online.
> 
> I’d average 20-30k profit a year, then when they made it illegal I ended up playing a lot more live poker in Vegas.
> 
> I did pretty well playing in person, but it’s not nearly as convenient as being able to play from the comfort of your own home. Although, game play was much more fun playing live.


i was never honestly i poker person....but i do enjoy a good round of blackjack and occasion carribean poker. Did pretty good at the blackjack table when i played there......


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i was never honestly i poker person....but i do enjoy a good round of blackjack and occasion carribean poker. Did pretty good at the blackjack table when i played there......


These days I just go to relax, eat good food, and usually go hiking and trekking around the desert in southern Nevada. I just use Vegas as a home base.

I’m not a huge fan of actual gambling...I liked Texas hold’em because there was a large degree of skill involved...and you weren’t playing against the casino.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say quail???? yum


Well, yesterday afternoon Mom nature showed up. The California quail started hatching babies about two weeks ago. First couple showed up with 12 little two inch fuzzballs' last week. The groups of juvenile join together sometimes to form groups of 40. Mom quail came in yard with only two very small babies, two inches tall. Unfortunately, I watched a Scrub Jay peck down on one of the babies right dead center on the head, dead baby.

I guess if there were enough of those little ones someone would want to make a soup.

Morning!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my rose are coming in too........i have 2 bushes i've had for years, finally cut them back after 19yr and they came back bigger and better.....
> 
> 
> actually those are easy to make......2 pieaces of toast.......egg sunny side up or over easy (wife likes the over easy)....ham or turkey, you could possibly use baloney/pepperoni etc...i used sliced turkey....and some cheese (i used graded cheddar) let it melt........and done.....put everything together....i used a spicey mustard as a topping....


Love old roses! Can I see pictures of yours? Mine is older than me, and I aim to see it still alive while I am on my death bed. It was my mom's fave.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> These days I just go to relax, eat good food, and usually go hiking and trekking around the desert in southern Nevada. I just use Vegas as a home base.
> 
> I’m not a huge fan of actual gambling...I liked Texas hold’em because there was a large degree of skill involved...and you weren’t playing against the casino.


i haven't played in years also...think if i ever go again....i'd prolly do the same....good food, good drink....nice site seeing near the pool.....might even bring my telescope and go out into the wilderness for some star gazing.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Well, yesterday afternoon Mom nature showed up. The California quail started hatching babies about two weeks ago. First couple showed up with 12 little two inch fuzzballs' last week. The groups of juvenile join together sometimes to form groups of 40. Mom quail came in yard with only two very small babies, two inches tall. Unfortunately, I watched a Scrub Jay peck down on one of the babies right dead center on the head, dead baby.
> 
> I guess if there were enough of those little ones someone would want to make a soup.
> 
> Morning!!


i know a farmer down here that raises them to be put back into the wild...think the last ime i talked with him he wanted to release 300 of them.....told him if he wanted to let me know and he could release on my property as well.....stuffed quail....yummmm


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i haven't played in years also...think if i ever go again....i'd prolly do the same....good food, good drink....nice site seeing near the pool.....might even bring my telescope and go out into the wilderness for some star gazing.....


I always thought we should do an RIU meet up in Vegas, especially now that cannabis is recreationally legal there.

I bet we could rent some awesome mansion on air bnb for not too much $$$ per person.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Well, yesterday afternoon Mom nature showed up. The California quail started hatching babies about two weeks ago. First couple showed up with 12 little two inch fuzzballs' last week. The groups of juvenile join together sometimes to form groups of 40. Mom quail came in yard with only two very small babies, two inches tall. Unfortunately, I watched a Scrub Jay peck down on one of the babies right dead center on the head, dead baby.
> 
> I guess if there were enough of those little ones someone would want to make a soup.
> 
> Morning!!


Man, quail is really good.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i know a farmer down here that raises them to be put back into the wild...think the last ime i talked with him he wanted to release 300 of them.....told him if he wanted to let me know and he could release on my property as well.....stuffed quail....yummmm


We have mountain and California quail around here, the mountain ones are the biggest. I stepped on a bobwhite under snow in Kansas once, scared the hell out of me. I had to lift my foot to let it fly, it ended up in my vest. I limited out once in Kansas, 15 birds., got two with one shot that day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2021)

Phone started screaming at 4am.


Metasynth said:


> These days I just go to relax, eat good food, and usually go hiking and trekking around the desert in southern Nevada. I just use Vegas as a home base.
> 
> I’m not a huge fan of actual gambling...I liked Texas hold’em because there was a large degree of skill involved...and you weren’t playing against the casino.


Same I played a couple slots and that was it. The casinos are kinda depressing IMO


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have mountain and California quail around here, the mountain ones are the biggest. I stepped on a bobwhite under snow in Kansas once, scared the hell out of me. I had to lift my foot to let it fly, it ended up in my vest. I limited out once in Kansas, 15 birds., got two with one shot that day.


They wait till the last second to pop up and fly...... always scare the hell out of me too lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Phone started screaming at 4am.
> 
> 
> Same I played a couple slots and that was it. The casinos are kinda depressing IMO


I don’t actually find the casinos depressing. I mean, most people in them are having a good time... It’s not for me to judge what they do with their money. In fact, I generally get a positive vibe when I’m in Vegas...but then again, I’ve probably been there over a hundred times easily since I turned 21.

it’s easy when you live 4 hours away by car.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Insanity Hot Sauce
> 
> 
> Insanity Hot Sauce
> ...


Dave's Insanity was the first hot sauce made from capsaicin extract instead of whole peppers, enabling it to be the hottest at the time. The same extract is used in bear and pepper sprays lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I always thought we should do an RIU meet up in Vegas, especially now that cannabis is recreationally legal there.
> 
> I bet we could rent some awesome mansion on air bnb for not too much $$$ per person.


that's not a half bad idea......hmmmm.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dave's Insanity was the first hot sauce made from capsaicin extract instead of whole peppers, enabling it to be the hottest at the time. The same extract is used in bear and pepper sprays lol


I use the original sauce daily


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's not a half bad idea......hmmmm.......


The way I see it, we all get our own lodging, and rent the mansion for only a day or two to use as a place to meet up and smoke, feast, and just have a good time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

Damn it! I hate these bugs! Fuckin eating me alive......couldn't even get half a joint in


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My roses are blooming happy happy. View attachment 4916147And the cuttings got callouses :] gonna be a damn thorn bramble. Don't come near me unless you have weed or coffee D;
> 
> Or some of these


How do you like your fitbit? My kids gave me a Charge 3 a couple Christmases ago and I'm considering upgrading. I have extremely tiny wrists and that watch face looks huge but I'm old and squint to read the Charge 3 (that rolls around my wrist) LOL

Your rose is lovely! I need to treat mine for mildew it's that time of year!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The way I see it, we all get our own lodging, and rent the mansion for only a day or two to use as a place to meet up and smoke, feast, and just have a good time.


I wonder if this was the way burning Man started


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How do you like your fitbit? My kids gave me a Charge 3 a couple Christmases ago and I'm considering upgrading. I have extremely tiny wrists and that watch face looks huge but I'm old and squint to read the Charge 3 (that rolls around my wrist) LOL
> 
> Your rose is lovely! I need to treat mine for mildew it's that time of year!


I love it! I have to buy smaller wrist bands too, not the extra small, but they make them! It is mostly a motivator to work out now. I have slowly backed away from tracking all my food in the app without gaining weight. I love when it tells me how many steps I am over the goal... gamify my life please.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The way I see it, we all get our own lodging, and rent the mansion for only a day or two to use as a place to meet up and smoke, feast, and just have a good time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

Well I think it's a great time for one of theseman my phone sucks


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I think it's a great time for one of theseView attachment 4916206man my phone sucks


i have to wait till after 6, mate.....then it's salad time....and cold beer....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have to wait till after 6, mate.....then it's salad time....and cold beer....


Well I don't know if it is possible but I will take a extra hit just for you ha ha ha anything fun come in today


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I don't know if it is possible but I will take a extra hit just for you ha ha ha anything fun come in today


got a rail frame that's finished and i just finish a Manx..........that will be some cash coming into the store today....


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Five cups?!?!?


Number 5 today. I didn't do coffee after breakfast until my wife retired, now two more for afternoon coffee. it's her fault. Actually a good after 
lunch combo.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2021)

Looking forward to a hot weekend and just puttering around here. My lawn needs to be cut so might tackle that first thing tomorrow, then shift into flip flop mode. I just pressed some rosin to make it a more enjoyable day!!

And I am going to wash my window AC units and get them installed tomorrow too, hopefully!

And definitely need to get a bicycle ride in!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I always thought we should do an RIU meet up in Vegas, especially now that cannabis is recreationally legal there.
> 
> I bet we could rent some awesome mansion on air bnb for not too much $$$ per person.


Or the 1st annual RIU cruise


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

A very good coffee to all may your pipes and bongs and papers never go empty


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2021)

Morning.






 




Definitely putting in the ac today.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Good morning chill people. <3


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Good morning everyone. Slowly working on installing that first cup and waking up. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone. Slowly working on installing that first cup and waking up. Have a great weekend.


Right back at you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Right back at youView attachment 4916796


Ahhh Jeff that looks tasty! What is it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh Jeff that looks tasty! What is it?


GDP and a little bit of Sun King and some


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> GDP and a little bit of Sun King and someView attachment 4916819


This morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This morning
> View attachment 4916832


It has been added to the list I've got to try it


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Mine is called bang, and is not for children... Did I do a coffee?

Eugh, tastes like old lemonade


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has been added to the list I've got to try it


It feels more caffeinated than my other coffees. For a hard start morning, like today, it's a nice option and tasty too! Let me know what you think of it. 








Brazil Peaberry Coffee


Brazil Peaberry Coffee from Volcanica Coffee, a leading retailer of gourmet coffee. Our fresh roasted gourmet coffee beans are from volcanic mountain regions which give our fine gourmet coffee a remarkable smooth and rich taste.




volcanicacoffee.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mine is called bang, and is not for children... Did I do a coffee?
> View attachment 4916849
> Eugh, tastes like old lemonade


I thought it was spelled bhang!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought it was spelled bhang!


It should be spelled "you pay for the 300mg of caffiene, piss taste is free"


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It should be spelled "you pay for the 300mg of caffiene, piss taste is free"


LOL, I just buy Caffeine pills. Something like this:


https://www.amazon.com/Prolab-Caffeine-Tablets-Pack-1/dp/B0011865IQ


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, I just buy Caffeine pills. Something like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Prolab-Caffeine-Tablets-Pack-1/dp/B0011865IQ


Oh god, I could crush them into cannacaps. The ultimate stoner gogopills


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh god, I could crush them into cannacaps. The ultimate stoner gogopills


That sounds like a lot of work. I'd just take them separately. I'm curious, if you do that please report back.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It should be spelled "you pay for the 300mg of caffiene, *piss taste is free*"


Wait, I fucked up (not fully awake). How do you know what piss tastes like?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That sounds like a lot of work. I'd just take them separately. I'm curious, if you do that please report back.


I am already looking at caffiene powder. Don't mind me. I think the volume of the cap would mean a lower general thc dosage, but I think I could make something that wakes me up in the morning..


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, I fucked up (not fully awake). How do you know what piss tastes like?


That's a different thread.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, I just buy Caffeine pills. Something like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Prolab-Caffeine-Tablets-Pack-1/dp/B0011865IQ


Now see I remember going to work with mon at St Mary's hospital in Rochester Minnesota having lunch at the Mayo clinic with some of her doctor friends that had jars of pills and powder on the wall and man some pharmacies would be jealous of what these doctors had on their wall not to mention the other that would have thought they had died and gone to heaven aww the things you learn about when you are a kid and know more than a kid should know have a lot of good memories of hanging out with them straight up twisted freaks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

@Rsawr what do you think


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr what do you thinkView attachment 4917091


Can I come over?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Now that would be epic my wife and son would love that someone that could and probably would out think me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can I come over?


I see another DM who wants to play I find one of the hardest things is that when people find out that you are a DM you can no longer just play I would give almost anything be able to play a fourth level thief acrobat in a first edition dungeon


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see another DM who wants to play I find one of the hardest things is that when people find out that you are a DM you can no longer just play I would give almost anything be able to play a fourth level thief acrobat in a first edition dungeon


I cannot dm 1st edition, but you're welcome at my 5e tables ;]


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I cannot dm 1st edition, but you're welcome at my 5e tables ;]



Why not DM? What are the pros and cons of that character?

I know nothing about playing the game.

Just curious as to what the barrier is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I cannot dm 1st edition, but you're welcome at my 5e tables ;]


I thank you for the offer I really do appreciate it


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I thank you for the offer I really do appreciate it


. If you're ever in chicago you can guest star as a flippy acrobat lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Why not DM? What are the pros and cons of that character?
> 
> I know nothing about playing the game.
> 
> Just curious as to what the barrier is.


The DM is not a character to be played he or she is the game master they run the game


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Why not DM? What are the pros and cons of that character?
> 
> I know nothing about playing the game.
> 
> Just curious as to what the barrier is.


I cannot dm first edition because I have a full time job, and don't have time to learn a new system well enough to run it. I dm 3.5, 4, and 5. Pathfinder, starfinder, DCC, afmbe, and some others. I feel that's enough systems


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> . If you're ever in chicago you can guest star as a flippy acrobat lol


With the tendency to assassinate people and steal their belongings we might have something there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> . If you're ever in chicago you can guest star as a flippy acrobat lol


Well I have been wanting to go up and look at the murder Castle well the site where the murder Castle was


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I cannot dm first edition because I have a full time job, and don't have time to learn a new system well enough to run it. I dm 3.5, 4, and 5. Pathfinder, starfinder, DCC, afmbe, and some others. I feel that's enough systems


Like I said somebody that could out think me all I can say is WOW quick question have you heard of stormbringer the books are called realms of Ehrlich


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I have been wanting to go up and look at the murder Castle well the site where the murder Castle was


I know where that is... lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know where that is... lol


I forget what the area of Chicago is called now but it's about three blocks from where the world's Fair was held back in the day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I forget what the area of Chicago is called now but it's about three blocks from where the world's Fair was held back in the day


I read your post wrong that is awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know where that is... lol


Have you heard that he was also Jack the ripper


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you heard that he was also Jack the ripper


I have heard that!


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The DM is not a character to be played he or she is the game master they run the game





Rsawr said:


> I cannot dm first edition because I have a full time job, and don't have time to learn a new system well enough to run it. I dm 3.5, 4, and 5. Pathfinder, starfinder, DCC, afmbe, and some others. I feel that's enough systems


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Well then you're a prime candidate want to play


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


>


I am the computer bits of a video game. You are the player hero. I control everything but the good guys basically


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then you're a prime candidate want to play


Jeff, don't give me ideas, I already tried to start a riu dnd game before lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff, don't give me ideas, I already tried to start a riu dnd game before lol


I have also thought about this but then I started the thread called top 10 anime


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


>


It's like being the bank in Monopoly.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's like being the bank in Monopoly.


Yes, this.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have also thought about this but then I started the thread called top 10 anime


C'mon jeff, let's do it. But if you roll a 20 and cannot take a hit, the crit don't count. Only hardcore hitters in this group. Lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then you're a prime candidate want to play


Thanks for the asking but with my addictive personality it may be more than reality can handle.

Old dogs and such.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> C'mon jeff, let's do it. But if you roll a 20 and cannot take a hit, the crit don't count. Only hardcore hitters in this group. Lol


Yes but if you take a bong hit that crit hit turns into a flubroll


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Thanks for the asking but with my addictive personality it may be more than reality can handle.
> 
> Old dogs and such.


First off love that movie secondly what are you afraid of letting your true freak flag fly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but if you take a bong hit that crit hit turns into a flubroll


Well at least a 50/50 chance of it


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First off love that movie secondly what are you afraid of letting your true freak flag fly


Not at all. My freak is well know in these parts. Just more time to learn and then to conquer than I'm willing to invest at this stage of my life.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but if you take a bong hit that crit hit turns into a flubroll


Noooooo I love it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

May your camp fire be bright and safe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Yup the bright thing is up well shit shit shit I think I broke my collarbone or ripped my male titty muscle it was supposed to get better overnight and I don't think it did I can not even pick up my coffee cup did that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup the bright thing is up well shit shit shit I think I broke my collarbone or ripped my male titty muscle it was supposed to get better overnight and I don't think it did I can not even pick up my coffee cup View attachment 4917420did that


what happened?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup the bright thing is up well shit shit shit I think I broke my collarbone or ripped my male titty muscle it was supposed to get better overnight and I don't think it did I can not even pick up my coffee cup View attachment 4917420did that


Ouch, be careful. 

Good morning chill people. :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what happened?


I have no idea work I guess


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 6, 2021)

walked in the garden this morning & the colors are just plain beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have no idea work I guess


I'm hoping that it is a tore muscle but my problem is every time I touch my collarbone holy Christ does it hurt


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm hoping that it is a tore muscle but my problem is every time I touch my collarbone holy Christ does it hurt


Ice and/or heat? Has that helped yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm hoping that it is a tore muscle but my problem is every time I touch my collarbone holy Christ does it hurt


wouldn’t you need a major impact to the collarbone? That’s weird


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2021)

Beach in two hours


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

I'll have to check with my sources you'll find out but saying that I don't remember falling being hit so have no idea damn I hate getting old


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ice and/or heat? Has that helped yet?


Heat feels better than ice but has no real effect


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Ok Chi-Town 23 shot 5 dead over the weekend


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok Chi-Town 23 shot 5 dead over the weekend


I didn't hear anything...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I didn't hear anything...


Well I guess you got to love fake news then and a little banister on Good morning America is where I'm getting my numbers


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I guess you got to love fake news then and a little banister on Good morning America is where I'm getting my numbers


Oh, I was being silly, implying that it's a warzone where every shot would be heard no matter where in the city one is. I am sure it's true.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, I was being silly, implying that it's a warzone where every shot would be heard no matter where in the city one is. I am sure it's true.


I kind of figured that ha ha ha we can only hope that it would be fake news


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Ok back to why we all come here coffee and smoke


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2021)

Morning.


Just sliding in.......got my shot and damn #2 was a bit shitty. But I think now it's just a sore arm and slight headache. LOL gotta transplant 18 tomato plants into pots....... someone wanted to surprise me with planting the tomatoes and peppers while I was gone. It's a SOG out there  



That's a random swiss chard that popped up from last year......gonna eat that soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup the bright thing is up well shit shit shit I think I broke my collarbone or ripped my male titty muscle it was supposed to get better overnight and I don't think it did I can not even pick up my coffee cup View attachment 4917420did that


Ouch, how did you manage that?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm hoping that it is a tore muscle but my problem is every time I touch my collarbone holy Christ does it hurt


Ice on it for the first 24 - 48 hours, then a couple times a day pump the vasculature alternating 20 minutes ice/heat, end with ice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beach in two hours


I'm having Sunday Brunch in 3.5 hours. Report in on how the beach is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll have to check with my sources you'll find out but saying that I don't remember falling being hit so have no idea damn I hate getting old


If you slept for a prolonged period on that side that could be a source of that type of pain. If you fell you need an xray.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Heat feels better than ice but has no real effect


It does but it prolongs the pain by increasing local swelling.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok Chi-Town 23 shot 5 dead over the weekend


@tyler.durden take your scooter and GO HOME!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you slept for a prolonged period on that side that could be a source of that type of pain. If you fell you need an xray.


The wife has said that for two days now male and German I think I told you this before ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

And a very good coffee to you @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a very good coffee to you @curious2garden


LOL thanks hun. I'm enjoying the usual Dunkin' Donuts original coffee. It's good and a great price and perfect for when I'm not awake enough to handle grinding beans LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thanks hun. I'm enjoying the usual Dunkin' Donuts original coffee. It's good and a great price and perfect for when I'm not awake enough to handle grinding beans LOL.


Nothing like in my opinion used to repo had to have my dunkin' donuts in the morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nothing like in my opinion used to repo had to have my dunkin' donuts in the morning


Send some of that good stuff my way guys.. my morning workout is putting together my new elliptical and my head already hurts. The english translation is so bad..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nothing like in my opinion used to repo had to have my dunkin' donuts in the morning


And the old fashioned bear claws


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Send some of that good stuff my way guys.. my morning workout is putting together my new elliptical and my head already hurts. The english translation is so bad..


YouTube University


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> bear claws


Svenhard's


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> YouTube University


No, no. I can figure out "Then to apply your 6mm to the tube and remove. It will be discarded, but not the 6mm" The pictures help


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Send some of that good stuff my way guys.. my morning workout is putting together my new elliptical and my head already hurts. The english translation is so bad..


Try it without the instructions first. It might be easier. I usually try it from the parts blow up. Did they include one of those or that bad? Congrats on getting another one, hurrah!


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Send some of that good stuff my way guys.. my morning workout is putting together my new elliptical and my head already hurts. The english translation is so bad..


Be sure to read them carefully, there may be hidden messages.


----------



## Cannabinoidcarson33 (Jun 6, 2021)

Okay, Im joining the morning smoke out late... Here is what's going down on my end...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Cannabinoidcarson33 said:


> Okay, Im joining the morning smoke out late... Here is what's going down on my end...View attachment 4917527View attachment 4917528


fire it up


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

Have to go to work... almost done. So excited to work out tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

Have a good day at work


Rsawr said:


> Have to go to work... almost done. So excited to work out tomorrow!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have to go to work... almost done. So excited to work out tomorrow!!


Nicely done! Have a good day at work.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nicely done! Have a good day at work.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have a good day at work


You guys enjoy yours! Jeff, rest that arm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @tyler.durden take your scooter and GO HOME!


It was really hot this weekend. The violence always increases with the temps in the city, heat makes the animals crazy. I was chilling in the house hiding from the heat, you can't prove nothin'


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It was really hot this weekend. The violence always increases with the temps in the city, heat makes the animals crazy. I was chilling in the house hiding from the heat, you can't prove nothin'


Just aim the other way, and we're chill. ;]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Good coffee to you all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

What the what 75 bullet casings found in the figgy museum parking lot shout out windows makes a lot of sense don't it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Well I guess it is better to shout-out the windows then shooting them out oh boy Monday morning got to love them need more coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm having Sunday Brunch in 3.5 hours. Report in on how the beach is.


yesterday was perfect and most people were really good about social distancing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Ok they just had the story on again and what I want to know is how does someone fire 75 rounds in downtown Davenport ain't no cops show up I mean the cop shop is 5 blocks away


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

How’s your clavicle feeling this morning Jeff?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

Going to be another 90 degree day here, and I took it off! About to turn on the AC that I installed yesterday. I need to clean and install another unit today in my bedroom....I only use them a handful of times a year, but it is nice on days like today. Need groceries badly too so perhaps this a.m. !!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Morning.






I don't like this....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we trade roles, Icould take 90 degrees for the rest of summer


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now we trade roles, Icould take 90 degrees for the rest of summer


I run hot....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How’s your clavicle feeling this morning Jeff?


Feeling like I was hit by a sledgehammer thanks for asking hopefully you are having a good day


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Feeling like I was hit by a sledgehammer thanks for asking hopefully you are having a good day


Ever figure out what you did?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Going to be another 90 degree day here, and I took it off! About to turn on the AC that I installed yesterday. I need to clean and install another unit today in my bedroom....I only use them a handful of times a year, but it is nice on days like today. Need groceries badly too so perhaps this a.m. !!


Yuppers sounds like a full day of slacking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever figure out what you did?


Hell I moved got out of bed nope thinking it might be a dislocated rib maybe can dislocate the rib under your collarbone


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hell I moved got out of bed nope thinking it might be a dislocated rib maybe can dislocate the rib under your collarbone


Yeah you can. An a good cough could do that. I have broken and dislocated a number of ribs.......I feel like the more it happens the easier it is to happen. Have you ever gone to a reflexologist?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah you can. An a good cough could do that. I have broken and dislocated a number of ribs.......I feel like the more it happens the easier it is to happen. Have you ever gone to a reflexologist?


I don't think so


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't think so


Was the easiest way to get better for me. Some chiropractors do it......you should consider it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was the easiest way to get better for me. Some chiropractors do it......you should consider it.


Actively avoid doctors but bone bone crunchers they don't even rate on my radar ha ha ha maybe a nother day of whining will make it better


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't think so


Ok I think I'm wrong about that......but I'm not sure. Mine has never worked on my feet but she uses pressure and trigger points. After a little bit of that with manipulation everything falls back into place easier. I've gone to chiropractors that didn't do that and they had to be more forceful to get the same.....if they could even get it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

Good morning chill people! I hope everyone is doing alright! Sounds like a lotta warm weather out there. <3


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yesterday was perfect and most people were really good about social distancing.


Nice! Brunch was awesome


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Morning from the great and goofy state of Tejas....

yes it coming that time of year again.....low for this fine morning 73F slight south wind bring in the humidity.......todays high 93F but with the humidity factor it will feel like 100F...ugh

did pick up some snaps of the garden...i'll show you those later......my new experiment looks like she's about to pop......

Coffee is up and it's fresh....

now time to attack this taco's.........potato and egg.....yes please.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hell I moved got out of bed nope thinking it might be a dislocated rib maybe can dislocate the rib under your collarbone


Try face and back down on the floor for about 10 minutes a side. It can be cartilage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Try face and back down on the floor for about 10 minutes a side. It can be cartilage.


Thanks for that and a very good day to you you are such a sweet hart hope you have a great day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

@FastFreddi how are you doing today


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I think I'm wrong about that......but I'm not sure. Mine has never worked on my feet but she uses pressure and trigger points. After a little bit of that with manipulation everything falls back into place easier. I've gone to chiropractors that didn't do that and they had to be more forceful to get the same.....if they could even get it.


LOL not really. I won't tell you about the neck fractures I've had to repair thanks to them. But you are right a really hard cough can fracture a rib, but not a clavicle


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @FastFreddi how are you doing today


I hope our @FastFreddi isn't so fast he outran morning  Good morning Fred!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not really. I won't tell you about the neck fractures I've had to repair thanks to them. But you are right a really hard cough can fracture a rib, but not a clavicle


That's so scary to think about, bodies are so frail


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's so scary to think about, bodies are so frail


Yes and no  It's amazing really. But don't let them manipulate your neck, not enough protective musculature and mass. Lower spines are ok. Just get a massage. Rolfing (done by an expert) is great for trigger release, hurts like hell though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

looks like Mount Nyiragongo is going to pop it top again......already did it once with 2 new fissures almost destroyed a small township.....









92 earthquakes and tremors recorded in past 24 hours around Mount Nyiragongo volcano | CNN


A further 92 earthquakes and tremors have been recorded in the past 24 hours around the Mount Nyiragongo volcano in the Democratic Republic of Congo, a local government official told CNN on Sunday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not really. I won't tell you about the neck fractures I've had to repair thanks to them. But you are right a really hard cough can fracture a rib, but not a clavicle


Oh I've gone to one that I can totally see that happening. 

Did he fracture his clavicle? I thought he said maybe dislocated a rib.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I've gone to one that I can totally see that happening.
> 
> Did he fracture his clavicle? I thought he said maybe dislocated a rib.


Without an injury he can remember I'm guessing he slept wrong and has a muscle spasm that keeps it hurting. Hence my recommendation of an xray if it doesn't resolve in 72ish hours and the laying flat on the floor to help reduce the spasm and ice to reduce the muscle swelling but it's not neuro so I wouldn't necessarily listen to me.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Without an injury he can remember I'm guessing he slept wrong and has a muscle spasm that keeps it hurting. Hence my recommendation of an xray if it doesn't resolve in 72ish hours and the laying flat on the floor to help reduce the spasm and ice to reduce the muscle swelling but it's not neuro so I wouldn't necessarily listen to me.


Is there a nerve in there than can get pinched? Those really bad pinched nerves stop all motion and feel like shit...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Without an injury he can remember I'm guessing he slept wrong and has a muscle spasm that keeps it hurting. Hence my recommendation of an xray if it doesn't resolve in 72ish hours and the laying flat on the floor to help reduce the spasm and ice to reduce the muscle swelling but it's not neuro so I wouldn't necessarily listen to me.


The only problem with that is it was hurting in the middle of the day before I slept


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is there a nerve in there than can get pinched? Those really bad pinched nerves stop all motion and feel like shit...


Around there yes, we are literally a bundle of nerves, hence the pain from muscle spasms.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The only problem with that is it was hurting in the middle of the day before I slept


How long now Jeff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How long now Jeff?


A few hours I was thinking that I worked to much and knocked off for the day and then it came on with a burning pain and has stayed that way for the last 4 days now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

At that point I could not even touch it but now the pain is at the shoulder and where the collarbone connects underneath your neck


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A few hours I was thinking that I worked to much and knocked off for the day and then it came on with a burning pain and has stayed that way for the last 4 days now


four days is a bit... I hope you're alright. Go to the Dr! What are you gonna do if you lose your rolling arm? Or your coffee pouring arm! O.O


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A few hours I was thinking that I worked to much and knocked off for the day and then it came on with a burning pain and has stayed that way for the last 4 days now


Sounds like an over use injury, setting up spasm and pain, similar to a trigger point. I'd go with ice and spending time on a hard flat surface and working the arm slowly under warm water and continue. They can take an amazing amount of time to resolve. Going to a doctor and getting physical therapy ordered is probably the quickest way to resolve it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Wait a minute let me process thatgot that covered and for the coffeeand I'm married so I'm thinking that if she doesn't kill me for whining I've got that too ha ha ha ouch ouch ouch


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers sounds like a full day of slacking


Not enough slacking. Already went grocery shopping and I'm on my 2nd load of laundry...and lugged another AC unit up from the basement to clean and install in my bedroom. Plus the e[-bike is charged and calling my name...although so is the sofa 


curious2garden said:


> Sounds like an over use injury, setting up spasm and pain, similar to a trigger point. I'd go with ice and spending time on a hard flat surface and working the arm slowly under warm water and continue. They can take an amazing amount of time to resolve. Going to a doctor and getting physical therapy ordered is probably the quickest way to resolve it.


Yep, even if you only go once and get the exercises you need, then do them at home. My shoulder that killed me all winter is finally (mostly) pain free from the last series of cortisone injections...Hope you get some relief soon. NO more splitting firewood!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not enough slacking. Already went grocery shopping and I'm on my 2nd load of laundry...and lugged another AC unit up from the basement to clean and install in my bedroom. Plus the e[-bike is charged and calling my name...although so is the sofa


God you make me feel like a slacker!  



manfredo said:


> Yep, even if you only go once and get the exercises you need, then do them at home. My shoulder that killed me all winter is finally (mostly) pain free from the last series of cortisone injections...Hope you get some relief soon. NO more splitting firewood!!!!


Exactly, a local with some corticosteroid can break up the trigger point allowing muscle relaxation and PT to work. Getting the exercises and repeating them at home is a winner. That's smart and financially prudent, good point manfredo.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not enough slacking. Already went grocery shopping and I'm on my 2nd load of laundry...and lugged another AC unit up from the basement to clean and install in my bedroom. Plus the e[-bike is charged and calling my name...although so is the sofa
> 
> Yep, even if you only go once and get the exercises you need, then do them at home. My shoulder that killed me all winter is finally (mostly) pain free from the last series of cortisone injections...Hope you get some relief soon. NO more splitting firewood!!!!


Love it and I have a left arm that is just fine it can pick up the slack just don't tell the wife


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love it and I have a left arm that is just fine it can pick up the slack just don't tell the wife


you know me being the nice guy that i am....give me your number and i'll tell her...........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Why you Taco eaten frickin fracking nice guy I see you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

It's getting hot out there...So hot.....I'm gonna take my clothes off 








WTF: Why Is Public Nudity Legal in Vermont But Public Disrobing Isn't?


Vermont's flip-floppy attitude on public nudity can confound newcomers who learn that, though it's legal to be naked in public, it's illegal to get naked...




www.sevendaysvt.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know me being the nice guy that i am....give me your number and i'll tell her...........


Go eat your tacos Budman!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's getting hot or there...So hot.....I'm gonna take my clothes off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are in June gloom! Hurrah, time to go run, bye all


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

I mean, nobody wears real pants in here right? Please tell me there are shorts and sandals all the way down. Jeans in 90 degrees is a death sentence


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know me being the nice guy that i am....give me your number and i'll tell her...........


Ok I'll pm you in the meantime let's go smoke a bowlas a evil laughter emanates around you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's getting hot or there...So hot.....I'm gonna take my clothes off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4918226


Hot hot hot


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I'll pm you in the meantime let's go smoke a bowlView attachment 4918225as a evil laughter emanates around you


Dm laughter is not for the normal folk. It scares them.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, nobody wears real pants in here right? Please tell me there are shorts and sandals all the way down. Jeans in 90 degrees is a death sentence


I wear long pants and both hike and bike in a lightweight hoodie in 90+ degree weather


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dm laughter is not for the normal folk. It scares them.


So I'm all good then normal here


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wear long pants and both hike and bike in a lightweight hoodie in 90+ degree weather


Wow! More power to you. I sweat in my underwear once it's this warm and I would be carrying drenched clothing before long! Do you naturally sweat less than others you meet?


Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I'm all good then normal here


Normal to Rsawr is not normal to most folk, but you do seem normal to me


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow! More power to you. I sweat in my underwear once it's this warm and I would be carrying drenched clothing before long! Do you naturally sweat less than others you meet?
> 
> Normal to Rsawr is not normal to most folk, but you do seem normal to me


Normal?....wt...the only time i've ever seen normal is on a washing machine.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

looks like i have a client coming in for some GTI parts i have.....woohoo


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow! More power to you. I sweat in my underwear once it's this warm and I would be carrying drenched clothing before long! Do you naturally sweat less than others you meet?
> 
> Normal to Rsawr is not normal to most folk, but you do seem normal to me


I sweat a lot, but the hoodie keeps the moisture closer to the skin for longer for more effective evaporative cooling... and the hood, long sleeves, and long pants help protect me from the sun, as well as ticks and mosquitos.

shorts are great, but melanoma isn’t


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like i have a client coming in for some GTI parts i have.....woohoo


Now is that because you need the room or you're actually going to make some money


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I sweat a lot, but the hoodie keeps the moisture closer to the skin for longer for more effective evaporative cooling... and the hood, long sleeves, and long pants help protect me from the sun, as well as ticks and mosquitos.
> 
> shorts are great, but melanoma isn’t


Ahh, I chose stubbornness in terms of skin care. I wear spf outside in the summer, and my natural brownness helps with burning. I used to overheat and get dizzy quickly in clothing, but I haven't tried it since losing weight and getting fitter. I might tolerate it better now!! My hoodies are my favorite fashion items...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like i have a client coming in for some GTI parts i have.....woohoo


Nice! What year? My dad had a fun one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now is that because you need the room or you're actually going to make some money


actually make some money.....all in all i should make bout $250.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! What year? My dad had a fun one.


86 Golf GTI........little 2dr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! What year? My dad had a fun one.


Just not sure about that woohoo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 86 Golf GTI........little 2dr


Body engine what are we talking here what kind of parts


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 86 Golf GTI........little 2dr


Was there a 4dr? 

Can't remember the year......I'm thinking '83 - '84 maybe. Lots of fun to drive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Body engine what are we talking here what kind of parts


Engine.....specifically cylinder head parts...customer has the head at the machine shop.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahh, I chose stubbornness in terms of skin care. I wear spf outside in the summer, and my natural brownness helps with burning. I used to overheat and get dizzy quickly in clothing, but I haven't tried it since losing weight and getting fitter. I might tolerate it better now!! My hoodies are my favorite fashion items...


I’m in SoCal, and a lot of the trails I hike are exposed. The sun is no joke out here


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was there a 4dr?
> 
> Can't remember the year......I'm thinking '83 - '84 maybe. Lots of fun to drive.


no 4dr in that series, but that motor also fits the Jetta's too.......all of those were 4dr sedans.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no 4dr in that series, but that motor also fits the Jetta's too.......all of those were 4dr sedans.....


Are you a professional mechanic? I figured you were since I think you’ve mentioned it in the past I think. What kind of cars do you usually work on? Any specialty? Engines, body, electrical, etc?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Engine.....specifically cylinder head parts...customer has the head at the machine shop.....


Titanium guides in springs maybe


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Are you a professional mechanic? I figured you were since I think you’ve mentioned it in the past I think. What kind of cars do you usually work on? Any specialty? Engines, body, electrical, etc?


i am, specifically volkwagen......i work on all of the from the air cooled all the way to the water cooled.......for parts and service...

i also dable in Mercedez, Porche , BMW, land rover for general matainence..........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Titanium guides in springs maybe


most guides are still bronze in those years, drill the guide and let it collapse....then it's the guide tool and a bfh to install


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wear long pants and both hike and bike in a lightweight hoodie in 90+ degree weather


California normal.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

Back when I was young and a used car dealer, I once bought a VW Dasher wagon at the auction for like $80. It was barely running going through the line, and I needed a ride home, l so I bought it. I put a set of ignition points in it the next day and it ran great. I tried to kill the car in a field and couldn't kill it. I wound up using it for running around picking up parts, etc, then sold it to a buddy for $500. 



It was like this only brown....VW builds a hell of a car, or they use too anyways! This thing was indestructible, and fun to drive...It had a standard tranny too!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i am, specifically volkwagen......i work on all of the from the air cooled all the way to the water cooled.......for parts and service...
> 
> i also dable in Mercedez, Porche , BMW, land rover for general matainence..........


That’s totally awesome. Definitely some skills I wish I had pursued when I was younger. Haven’t driven my car in 4 months cause I have anxiety over what’s it’s gonna cost to fix. Had myself convinced I fried the ECM till I jump started it yesterday for the first time in 4 months and she behaved normally... I dunno. Still anxious...things cost too much money...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Back when I was young and a used car dealer, I once bought a VW Dasher wagon at the auction for like $80. It was barely running going through the line, and I needed a ride home, l so I bought it. I put a set of ignition points in it the next day and it ran great. I tried to kill the car in a field and couldn't kill it. I wound up using it for running around picking up parts, etc, then sold it to a buddy for $500.
> 
> View attachment 4918257
> 
> It was like this only brown....VW builds a hell of a car, or they use too anyways! This thing was indestructible, and fun to drive...It had a standard tranny too!!


would it surprise you to know i still carry points and condensers for that car.....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s totally awesome. Definitely some skills I wish I had pursued when I was younger. Haven’t driven my car in 4 months cause I have anxiety over what’s it’s gonna cost to fix. Had myself convinced I fried the ECM till I jump started it yesterday for the first time in 4 months and she behaved normally... I dunno. Still anxious...things cost too much money...lol
> 
> View attachment 4918273


here
Volvo Parts - Shop Online - Volvo Cars of Marietta in Marietta, GA


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dm laughter is not for the normal folk. It scares them.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

I just cleaned another window AC unit. It makes such a difference keeping the condensers clean, and it's as easy as spraying some vinegar and soapy water through there, then rinsing with the hose. I really want to do my car too! like this....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s totally awesome. Definitely some skills I wish I had pursued when I was younger. Haven’t driven my car in 4 months cause I have anxiety over what’s it’s gonna cost to fix. Had myself convinced I fried the ECM till I jump started it yesterday for the first time in 4 months and she behaved normally... I dunno. Still anxious...things cost too much money...lol
> 
> View attachment 4918273


Thats what scares me about Volvo's, Mercedes, and the like. I'd love to own one, but parts are hard to find and expensive, and they typically seem less dependable than good old Hondas and Toyotas. 

My friend keeps trying to get me to drive his VW...I'm not even sure what model it is, but it's new and he loves it. He's even had a few problems with it though, one of which the "leather" seats cracked within a year and they would not cover them under warranty, plus a few mechanical issues, mostly suspension I believe.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> California normal.


What is going on in the world, it is 61 degrees Fahrenheit and there is weird wet stuff falling from the sky in SoCal - Corona today. Nothing normal about wetness in june.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> What is going on in the world, it is 61 degrees Fahrenheit and there is weird wet stuff falling from the sky in SoCal - Corona today. Nothing normal about wetness in june.
> View attachment 4918334


Apparently you're experiencing the solid phase state of June Gloom.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently you're experiencing the solid phase state of June Gloom.


Supposed to be around 100 by the weekend, I love June Gloom, 73 yesterday, cool and breezy! And @BudmanTX humidity is a bitch at 35% here, and the tacos can be really good at Miguel's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Supposed to be around 100 by the weekend, I love June Gloom, 73 yesterday, cool and breezy! And @BudmanTX humidity is a bitch at 35% here, and the tacos can be really good at Miguel's.


you should try 87% here and that's current......

a place near by called Norma's here......the mom orginally built the buisness, now her daughters run things..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Supposed to be around 100 by the weekend, I love June Gloom, 73 yesterday, cool and breezy! And @BudmanTX humidity is a bitch at 35% here, and the tacos can be really good at Miguel's.


I've eaten at Miguel's in Grand Terrace, small world.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 7, 2021)

Never mind, 70 and sunny one hour later.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you should try 87% here and that's current......
> 
> a place near by called Norma's here......the mom orginally built the buisness, now her daughters run things..


Been in Southwest Houston when I felt like I was under water in air.

Miguel's is also a Mom and. Pop that grew some fast-food stores. Original restaurant was in Corona in a little place right next to the 91 freeway that opened about 44 years ago, I started eating there in 1988.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Been in Southwest Houston when I felt like I was under water in air.
> 
> Miguel's is also a Mom and. Pop that grew some fast-food stores. Original restaurant was in Corona in a little place right next to the 91 freeway that opened about 44 years ago, I started eating there in 1988.


to be honestly that anology is pretty correct.......Houston was built on top of a bog and bellow sea lvl.....soooo...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Whostoned youstone we all live in Houston lived in little town called vider Texas just go east on I-10 from Houston


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

After a decade of listening to an intermittently noisy ceiling fan in my bedroom, I completely disassembled the beast today, modified it, and re-assembled, and it is silent!! Plus I installed an AC unit in there today, so I should be in good shape for snoozing!!

Getting a lot done for a hot Monday!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

i have extended family all through that area.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> After a decade of listening to an intermittently noisy ceiling fan in my bedroom, I completely disassembled the beast today, modified it, and re-assembled, and it is silent!! Plus I installed an AC unit in there today, so I should be in good shape for snoozing!!
> 
> Getting a lot done for a hot Monday!!


That happens to be the opposite of slacking off just for your information


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have extended family all through that area.......


Does the sign still hang if so I don't know how it could be


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does the sign still hang if so I don't know how it could be


Let us forget about that I don't even know why I asked I guess morbid curiosity got the better of me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> After a decade of listening to an intermittently noisy ceiling fan in my bedroom, I completely disassembled the beast today, modified it, and re-assembled, and it is silent!! Plus I installed an AC unit in there today, so I should be in good shape for snoozing!!
> 
> Getting a lot done for a hot Monday!!


Do mine next please? Something has come loose and it's clicking. I gotta tackle it but the fascia tuckered me out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! Brunch was awesome
> View attachment 4918179


damn I’d trade the beach for that!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn I’d trade the beach for that!


LOL that's what you say TODAY after you had the beach!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

The OTC gummies suck. Ate 6 in 4 hours. Should have smoked a joint. Or gave them away. Slight tingle at most. Done running and being good. Breaking out the last home vape juice. 

A pleasant thought to all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The OTC gummies suck. Ate 6 in 4 hours. Should have smoked a joint. Or gave them away. Slight tingle at most. Done running and being good. Breaking out the last home vape juice.
> 
> A pleasant thought to all.


How many milligrams were the gummies I only ask because I'm not affected by edibles or at least not yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that's what you say TODAY after you had the beach!


You’re probably right. Today the province announced that we’ll begin stage one of reopening on Friday at midnight. We had our lowest daily case count since September. I’m gonna try and get some reservations for drinks on the patio for Saturday or Sunday.

summer is looking up!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many milligrams were the gummies I only ask because I'm not affected by edibles or at least not yet


Here they are. A gift. And the -10% disclaimer is obviously generous. I indulge in reckless amounts of over ripe buds. These were mere off brand gummy candies with a sad orange sweet flavor. When is someone going to put skunks in a bag?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’re probably right. Today the province announced that we’ll begin stage one of reopening on Friday at midnight. We had our lowest daily case count since September. I’m gonna try and get some reservations for drinks on the patio for Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> summer is looking up!


I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here they are. A gift. And the -10% disclaimer is obviously generous. I indulge in reckless amounts of over ripe buds. These were mere off brand gummy candies with a sad orange sweet flavor. When is someone going to put skunks in a bag? View attachment 4918439


They must be waiting for you I've seen what you cook and I here that you do it right who sits up all night and watches a stock pot mmm and then you can call them redneck delights


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They must be waiting for you I've seen what you cook and I here that you do it right who sits up all night and watches a stock pot mmm and then you can call them redneck delights


Have my kid searching for silicone skunk candy molds. I'll humor or hurt some friends. A bit to condense before my grow takes off. I love to cook. Love happy friends for a bit of thought. 

The vape is working. Need to research flying squirrels. I have them. Watched this one fly over my head from the front yard to the back. Very rare and I have not seen in decades since moving south. I'll give them every advantage. And as close as I could get for a pic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Have my kid searching for silicone skunk candy molds. I'll humor or hurt some friends. A bit to condense before my grow takes off. I love to cook. Love happy friends for a bit of thought.
> 
> The vape is working. Need to research flying squirrels. I have them. Watched this one fly over my head from the front yard to the back. Very rare and I have not seen in decades since moving south. I'll give them every advantage. And as close as I could get for a pic. View attachment 4918452


Very cool little critters my wife order me some bat house's and they should be here in a week or so I love all animals


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool little critters my wife order me some bat house's and they should be here in a week or so I love all animals


I was going to build one, but I know the damn wasps would take it over.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool little critters my wife order me some bat house's and they should be here in a week or so I love all animals


Fortunately we have a fair population around. And ordinances forbid structures over 12' without out a pricey variance here. Need a permit to put an antenna up. I welcome all beneficial predators and do my best to help all critters. Why I grow sunflowers and buy 50# bags of raw peanuts in shell.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was going to build one, but I know the damn wasps would take it over.


That is crazy I would think that the bats would take out the wasps maybe you could put up the wasps traps on the sides of it let the bats move in and get a good start


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was going to build one, but I know the damn wasps would take it over.


Bats will consume them. A "Grand Opening" buffet thing. Many family and friends with them. Not a wasp or hornet problem.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

Well so Socrates is up now so I guess I get to wake and bake again ok I need sleep and I can not find that sumb*tch hopefully you can


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

^^ you were up late!

morning, raining and humid out this morning. Not gonna complain tho, the dog won’t go for walks in the rain


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ^^ you were up late!
> 
> morning, raining and humid out this morning. Not gonna complain tho, the dog won’t go for walks in the rain


When thunderstorms come Odin tries to put himself right there on that shelf so we had thunderstorms last night he is my big baby boy and a very good coffee to you @Laughing Grass


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When thunderstorms come Odin tries to put himself right there on that shelf so we had thunderstorms last night


Good morning chill people!  Tango hides from the rain in my lap, jeff. Bigger they are, harder they baby. 



Laughing Grass said:


> ^^ you were up late!
> 
> morning, raining and humid out this morning. Not gonna complain tho, the dog won’t go for walks in the rain


Same here, ugh...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people!  Tango hides from the rain in my lap, jeff. Bigger they are, harder they baby.
> 
> 
> Same here, ugh...


Yeah he has no problem with the rain it's just that big noise and flashes that come out of nowhere and he don't know where they come from I tried very scientifically to explain it to him but I think it's just kind of lost on him


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah he has no problem with the rain it's just that big noise and flashes that come out of nowhere and he don't know where they come from I tried very scientifically to explain it to him but I think it's just kind of lost on him


O ya I forgotten about the frogs he is convince the frogs come out with the rain and we all know that the frogs are out to get him so


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

So here we are


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people!  Tango hides from the rain in my lap, jeff. Bigger they are, harder they baby.
> 
> 
> Same here, ugh...


Ok I've got to know do you have a cash running around with Tango


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got to know do you have a cash running around with Tango


Nope, just whiskey and tango. Big floppy babies <3


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Good morning @laughingdog @Rsawr @Jeffislovinlife I found sleep last night and feel much better this morning. Looks like we have another day of June gloom! The dogs seem less cranky this morning, so all is well here. Hope it is a good day for you.

Jeff how's your clavicle?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @laughingdog @Rsawr @Jeffislovinlife I found sleep last night and feel much better this morning. Looks like we have another day of June gloom! The dogs seem less cranky this morning, so all is well here. Hope it is a good day for you.
> 
> Jeff how's your clavicle?


Much better thanks for asking glad to hear that you got some rest and a very good coffee to you


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When thunderstorms come Odin tries to put himself right there on that shelf so we had thunderstorms last night View attachment 4918751he is my big baby boy and a very good coffee to you @Laughing Grass


My last Shepherd use to hide in the bath tub during storms...I could always tell when there had been a storm at night or while I was away. 

Trying to talk myself into working for a few hours on a fun job....stripping the wax from a kitchen floor and re-waxing it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Much better thanks for asking glad to hear that you got some rest and a very good coffee to youView attachment 4918776


First one is in and I'm almost awake! Considering hitting the streets early.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @laughingdog @Rsawr @Jeffislovinlife I found sleep last night and feel much better this morning. Looks like we have another day of June gloom! The dogs seem less cranky this morning, so all is well here. Hope it is a good day for you.
> 
> Jeff how's your clavicle?


Is the heat still out of control there?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> First one is in and I'm almost awake! Considering hitting the streets early.


On a Black phantom bike


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Does anyone else like Earl All that glitters great little song


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

Gonna be the first time I’ve been to a restaurant in more than a year


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mia the heat still out of control there?


Nope but it suckered me in and I left the swamp cooler on all night. We are only supposed to hit the 80s here today. How are you? Still expecting the 90s, any plans?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My last Shepherd use to hide in the bath tub during storms...I could always tell when there had been a storm at night or while I was away.
> 
> Trying to talk myself into working for a few hours on a fun job....stripping the wax from a kitchen floor and re-waxing it


I don't know I think I hear an e-bike calling your name good coffee to you


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be the first time I’ve been to a restaurant in more than a year
> 
> View attachment 4918786


Fun!!! I had friends over the last 2 nights and my social brain hurts. Whatcha eating? Is it a big bunch?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> On a Black phantom bike


LOL shanks mare ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be the first time I’ve been to a restaurant in more than a year
> 
> View attachment 4918786


My that looks lovely!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Just ran across it and a bunch of memories just came back but I got this phone at the Santa Monica Pier oh by there and of course when I remembered that I thought of you Annieshit that was back in 85 or 88 ok the world series and a small earthquake happened


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just ran across it and a bunch of memories just came back but I got this phone at the Santa Monica Pier oh by there and of course when I remembered that I thought of you AnnieView attachment 4918797shit that was back in 85 or 88 ok the world series and a small earthquake happened


And then I thought of you laughing grass it is not a skull ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 8, 2021)

Fall is beautiful but I am digging summer


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Morning.






I'm going to try this


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup it's a bit of a depressant. I think we just went through this where a kid was insistent it was a stimulant LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope but it suckered me in and I left the swamp cooler on all night. We are only supposed to hit the 80s here today. How are you? Still expecting the 90s, any plans?


our heatwave has broke too, supposed to be a high of 79 today but it’s really muggy. No big plans for me, my mom is back from a week in Ottawa so I might go see her if she’s up for it.




Rsawr said:


> Fun!!! I had friends over the last 2 nights and my social brain hurts. Whatcha eating? Is it a big bunch?


calamari and muscles, can’t wait! I could only find a table way north of us, nothing in the city for the next two weeks. It’s been a long lockdown. No idea when we can have people over indoors. I’m totally jealous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Fall is beautiful but I am digging summer


I keep looking for a fish or a turtle I love the picture


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup it's a bit of a depressant. I think we just went through this where a kid was insistent it was a stimulant LOL


@curious2garden 
I missed that!  



Laughing Grass said:


> our heatwave has broke too, supposed to be a high of 79 today but it’s really muggy. No big plans for me, my mom is back from a week in Ottawa so I might go see her if she’s up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Laughing Grass 
88° here and really humid thunder storms later afternoon should cool this off. Give your mom lots of hugs. 

Mmmmm Calamari......crunchy legs or the cock rings? I eat it all but prefer legs. I can't wait to go out to dinner


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> calamari and muscles, can’t wait! I could only find a table way north of us, nothing in the city for the next two weeks. It’s been a long lockdown. No idea when we can have people over indoors. I’m totally jealous


It was very nice to see my friends again. I did accidentally green out a weed noob, but only a little, he wouldn't let go of the dog and was crying about how sweet little paws are. 

Seafood sounds so good... lots of lime and lemon flavored drinks too, I hope!!! Any chance you can smuggle your folks in, or is it pretty strict where you are?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

ok you have enough now though the rope


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I keep looking for a fish or a turtle I love the picture


Thank you, there was a froggy but he left before I could take it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

'18 Laughing Buddha  


Last of it. Would love to see that cut again.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4918836View attachment 4918837View attachment 4918838View attachment 4918839View attachment 4918840ok you have enough now though the rope


What a good boy!! And flowers too  whiskey is sunbathing and sitting on my foot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Morning from the muggy state of Tejas.......ugh......that shower was nice.....but why am i wet again with sweat.......$%%&&&

anywho......75F this morning humidity.....89%....yeah that will do it......high today 93F but it will feel like 101F........

Coffee is up and it's fresh......

and now country sausage and egg taco's with the good stuff........looks like i'm gonna need my old friend tums.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What a good boy!! And flowers too  whiskey is sunbathing and sitting on my foot.
> View attachment 4918844


That it's a beautiful face


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Ahhhh good taco's.....yeah i'm gonna feel that later today.....

someone remind me "not" to blend 3 different breads together.......think i went catotonic last night......the dog even thought "dude, you ok"......course untill the Mrs said food....then i was up......


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That it's a beautiful face


His favorite move with new people in the house is to come lean his head on your chest/stomach and get scratched behind the ears. He will sit there for an hour just leaning on you if he thinks you are a pushover


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> His favorite move with new people in the house is to come lean his head on your chest/stomach and get scratched behind the ears. He will sit there for an hour just leaning on you if he thinks you are a pushover


Well I'm a sucker for a pretty face


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm a sucker for a pretty face


And them eyes aww man just stick a fork in me I'm done


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And them eyes aww man just stick a fork in me I'm done


That's when the little one gooses you to try and get you to play fetch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And them eyes aww man just stick a fork in me I'm done




ok u talked me into it....which color


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4918863
> 
> ok u talked me into it....which color


Would have to go with the second to the last one hard choice what do you think would go with I goo and blood I mean got to make it look good


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's when the little one gooses you to try and get you to play fetch.


Workin' it like a team! Score


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would have to go with the second to the last one hard choice what do you think would go with I goo and blood I mean got to make it look good


just make sure u do it with style......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would have to go with the second to the last one hard choice what do you think would go with I goo and blood I mean got to make it look good


I'm thinking maybe an iridescent one maybe blue or black


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Workin' it like a team! Score


With no previous training right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

They do seem to take after there master(mind) ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Workin' it like a team! Score


Announcer cheerleader or coach oh that's right DM


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They do seem to take after there master(mind) ha ha ha


I only goose my closest friends...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I only goose my closest friends...


And the truth shellll setttt youuuu freeeeeeeee


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I only goose my closest friends...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


I mean that face says it all


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

That icelandic volcano is just amazing......i've watch it open up in march with 7 fissures.....and grow into a shield volcano and fill the valley it's in.........current eruptions are in 6 to 10min intervals now......

they're trying everything they can to redirect it....

newest live feed.....they have already lost like 3 camera's due to lava......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean that face says it all


But I will be honest here I missed the emoji with the thumb up the butt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> That icelandic volcano is just amazing......i've watch it open up in march with 7 fissures.....and grow into a shield volcano and fill the valley it's in.........current eruptions are in 6 to 10min intervals now......
> 
> they're trying everything they can to redirect it....
> 
> newest live feed.....they have already lost like 3 camera's due to lava......


The same here absolutely amazing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

little something from the garden.......the bee's are gonna love me....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden
> I missed that!
> 
> 
> ...


lol cock rings probably that’s what most do here. I’ve never been to this place so I’m just guessing. When was the last time you were at a restaurant?


Rsawr said:


> It was very nice to see my friends again. I did accidentally green out a weed noob, but only a little, he wouldn't let go of the dog and was crying about how sweet little paws are.
> 
> Seafood sounds so good... lots of lime and lemon flavored drinks too, I hope!!! Any chance you can smuggle your folks in, or is it pretty strict where you are?


Actually crying lol

We may have a mojito or two. I won’t be driving so maybe more


They’re not strict at all. My sister and I chucked the covid rules for mom since the 15th of may. She spent the last week with my sister and her granddaughter. I haven’t had any friends over or been to their places since this all started


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol cock rings probably that’s what most do here. I’ve never been to this place so I’m just guessing. When was the last time you were at a restaurant?
> 
> 
> Actually crying lol
> ...


When I walked him home, he made me take one of the dogs with. He has a dog at home, so he was probably just having a really emotional separation anxiety moment because of the weed, and couldn't figure out how to say it.

Mojitos are my favorite. I always get a hangover because I add too much sugar, but damn... little thc simple syrup in the pitcher makes the best brunch...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Ok got to go wife put on the best cartoon ever jungle book


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok got to go wife put on the best cartoon ever jungle book


That one song the girl sings gets stuck in my head every few days "fathers hunting in the forest..."


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol cock rings probably that’s what most do here. I’ve never been to this place so I’m just guessing. When was the last time you were at a restaurant?
> 
> 
> Actually crying lol
> ...


Cock rings are ok if that's what they got. This place I know does a sweet spicy ginger dipping sauce and oh man it's so good 

I'm trying to remember the last time I went out. We did once last fall with outdoor seating. But for really going out "sit down inside"......with family it was a while back. We where doing take out if we didn't want to cook because young kids where tough to handle in a nice setting. LOL one day we wanted to go out for our anniversary.........turned into a few hundred dollar take out  

I did go out with one of my best friends just before all this started. After skiing we had a few Manhattans and some aps at our favorite place. I can't wait to go back. Haven't seen my buddy since


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Ok so was just potting some flowers outside.....one two drops.......daughter said hey it's starting to rain......man there was a wall of rain! We didn't even make it the 20' to the door. LOL soaked! Rained for maybe 3 minutes. Punch me in the nuts it didn't drop the temp at all.....but now 100% humidity


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When I walked him home, he made me take one of the dogs with. He has a dog at home, so he was probably just having a really emotional separation anxiety moment because of the weed, and couldn't figure out how to say it.
> 
> Mojitos are my favorite. I always get a hangover because I add too much sugar, but damn... little thc simple syrup in the pitcher makes the best brunch...


Thc simple syrup never occurred to me. Getting stoned and drunk at the same time could be fun. I usually only do one or the other


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting stoned and drunk at the same time could be fun.


it depends on who you with, i've come to find out...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cock rings are ok if that's what they got. This place I know does a sweet spicy ginger dipping sauce and oh man it's so good
> 
> I'm trying to remember the last time I went out. We did once last fall with outdoor seating. But for really going out "sit down inside"......with family it was a while back. We where doing take out if we didn't want to cook because young kids where tough to handle in a nice setting. LOL one day we wanted to go out for our anniversary.........turned into a few hundred dollar take out
> 
> I did go out with one of my best friends just before all this started. After skiing we had a few Manhattans and some aps at our favorite place. I can't wait to go back. Haven't seen my buddy since


They’re only allowing patios to open right now, no indoor dining for the foreseeable future. I don’t think I’m ready for that anyways.

now that it’s warm out you should have a barbecue for your buddies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it depends on who you with, i've come to find out...


I only let loose When I’m around people I trust


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only let loose When I’m around people I trust


me to...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only let loose When I’m around people I trust





BudmanTX said:


> me to...


Are we taking about farts? Cause you really shouldn’t hold those in. And I’m sure the people you trust would appreciate it too.

or are we talking about drinking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Are we taking about farts? Cause you really shouldn’t hold those in. And I’m sure the people you trust would appreciate it too.
> 
> or are we talking about drinking?


a little from column A and a little from column B


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me to...


That is your story


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Wait did you just end that on a wet note


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is your story


yep, and i'm sticking to it.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re only allowing patios to open right now, no indoor dining for the foreseeable future. I don’t think I’m ready for that anyways.
> 
> now that it’s warm out you should have a barbecue for your buddies


I'm sure we will definitely get together soon. And I know some have left and maybe...hopefully we'll ski again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure we will definitely get together soon. And I know some have left and maybe...hopefully we'll ski again.


snow bunnies?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> snow bunnies?


Many.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only let loose When I’m around people I trust









Candy little girl?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 8, 2021)

I guess that’s why I don’t drink. Cant trust myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Many.


sweet!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I guess that’s why I don’t drink. Cant trust myself.


it's always that first one.....

i used to not drink either, had my first beer.....and away we go..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Instant ass hole just add alcohol have not touched a drop in 35 years


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Candy little girl?


Nevertheless so wrong on so many levels I love it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Candy little girl?


Ever since the 2nd Pfizer that stuff does nothing for me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Is it time yet


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it time yetView attachment 4919246View attachment 4919249


It's time for the cheese!

I was gonna do burgers tonight too, but made sloppy hoes instead  

And trimmed a massive black lime bubba


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> sloppy hoes


Never hire a whore with a runny nose, she is full already.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never hire a whore with a runny nose, she is full already.


A b day wish. I suck at calendar dates. LOL. Best Wishes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife , if your glass looks like this every other day? Are you consuming too much? Or is your stash just to sticky? I keep running the test. Can't get conclusive results afterwards. HMMM? LOL. Enjoy the burgers. Tomorrows menu here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Jeffislovinlife , if your glass looks like this every other day? Are you consuming too much? Or is your stash just to sticky? I keep running the test. Can't get conclusive results afterwards. HMMM? LOL. Enjoy the burgers. Tomorrows menu here. View attachment 4919271


Rinse and repeat maybe you will get a moment of clarity


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rinse and repeat maybe you will get a moment of clarity


Should probably wear my respirator when boiling acetone at 135F huh? May be the flaw. 

And burgers looked really good after my meager salad and failure of will due to said glass. I can do some meat. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Should probably wear my respirator when boiling acetone at 135F huh? May be the flaw.
> 
> And burgers looked really good after my meager salad and failure of will due to said glass. I can do some meat. LOL. View attachment 4919290


Have you tried fresh one's


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you tried fresh one's


I make them when I do my hams here. My buddy thr "Pig Farmer", he hates that, or the only legit butcher a fairly short drive away hook me up with some extra cleaned skins. As I must by fat to cook in from both. Nothing close to real deal in cast iron pot over open fire. I had a teacher for few flea market seasons.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife my players triggered a cloaker conclave tonight. Thought of you whilst destroying them all :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Jeffislovinlife my players triggered a cloaker conclave tonight. Thought of you whilst destroying them all :]


Such a soothing sound the agony of a dying party


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Such a soothing sound the agony of a dying party


You just get me.... lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Such a soothing sound the agony of a dying party


While in reality it is us uttering sounds of agony as turn around from seeing the last guest off on turkey day. 

My dies or D&D was silent. I'd be hooked if a PC gamer.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> While in reality it is us uttering sounds of agony as turn around from seeing the last guest off on turkey day.
> 
> My dies or D&D was silent. I'd be hooked if a PC gamer.


@MICHI-CAN , you have a strong personality, i'd love to have you at my table!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @MICHI-CAN , you have a strong personality, i'd love to have you at my table!


Almost beyond memory now. Stupid deep. And no. I tend elven assassin on the thief side specializing in accuracy and critical damage. Only friends there until I think we aren't.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Almost beyond memory now. Stupid deep. And no. I tend elven assassin on the thief side specializing in accuracy and critical damage. Only friends there until I think we aren't.


i love the stealthy elf assassin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Good coffee to you all


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Morning.






87° today. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

@DarkWeb did you get any sleep or are you still up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

Morning peeps, happy hump day


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @DarkWeb did you get any sleep or are you still up


Not much but I did. AC is nice the noise helps. Thanks.

You still hurting?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning peeps, happy hump day


How you doin today? How was dinner?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

A little bit last night suck but I've got to suck it up today and get some work done but I do believe that I'll not be able to doing any forging this summer left arm is good but not that good so I got to take down the forge


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning peeps, happy hump day


Was that last night hopefully you had a great time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Come on @Laughing Grass details are needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A little bit last night suck but I've got to suck it up today and get some work done but I do believe that I'll not be able to doing any forging this summer left arm is good but not that good so I got to take down the forge


Man if it's bad enough to not let you do what you love then you should get it checked out.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man if it's bad enough to not let you do what you love then you should get it checked out.


Agree...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man if it's bad enough to not let you do what you love then you should get it checked out.


I already know what they will say the same thing they said 7 years ago


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I already know what they will say the same thing they said 7 years ago


Is it a recurring injury?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Aww shit that was 12 years ago now my bad not seven when I had my neck surgery and they put three plates in oh actually all together six plates on both sides of the neck I guess they said I would not ride a bike again too ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it a recurring injury?


Tore up from the floor up


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tore up from the floor up


They might be able to help with newly developing lack of strength and motion, if it's been 12 years since it was addressed...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How you doin today? How was dinner?


I’m good, got to spend some time with my mom yesterday. She’s 99% sure that she’s moving in with my sister in the fall. I’m not entirely thrilled about that, it’s going to mean a lot of driving f but it’s a better environment for her than living with us.

How are you holding up with the heat?




Jeffislovinlife said:


> Come on @Laughing Grass details are needed


dinner is Friday night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They might be able to help with newly developing lack of strength and motion, if it's been 12 years since it was addressed...


My secret is diamond Dallas Page yoga


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

He would kick my ass for calling it that ha ha ha but I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m good, got to spend some time with my mom yesterday. She’s 99% sure that she’s moving in with my sister in the fall. I’m not entirely thrilled about that, it’s going to mean a lot of driving f but it’s a better environment for her than living with us.
> 
> How are you holding up with the heat?
> 
> ...


That's good that you spent the time with her yesterday. How's she handling everything? She doesn't want to live by you? 

Heat sucks because of the humidity. It's only 76° with 81% rh right now. I don't like it, but all the bitchin is me just kidding around. Happy I'm not working out in it. The bugs do suck and they love this weather. 

Friday night! Nice!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 9, 2021)

hey everyone, stopped in for some coffee and banana pie with yall, hope everyone is well, its been an insane heat wave here in the northeast and ive just been planting away for the last few weeks, rounding 3rd, pretty decent tan/mild sunburn goin on, plenty of vitamin d, bunch of mosquito bites, poison ivy everywhere, the usual suspects, might go borrow my buddies goat for a bit to eat the ivy and get some chickens to eat the creepers. Jah Guide


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww shit that was 12 years ago now my bad not seven when I had my neck surgery and they put three plates in oh actually all together six plates on both sides of the neck I guess they said I would not ride a bike again too ha ha ha


When was the last time they looked at the plate and screw placement? Always good to let the neurosurgeon have a look at them every once in awhile.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

It would be nice to have a big apple fritter to go with my coffee...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> It would be nice to have a big apple fritter to go with my coffee...


What about some crepes with apple slices... mmmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What about some crepes with apple slices... mmmmm


Brown sugar, cinnamon and real maple syrup please


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Bacon and sausage patties  with some scrambled eggs, yum


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bacon and sausage patties  with some scrambled eggs, yum


I think I'll make some pancakes today, with cinnamon. I have some Vietnamese cinnamon that is really good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I'll make some pancakes today, with cinnamon. I have some Vietnamese cinnamon that is really good.


I make those everyday for the birds, sans cinnamon. Enjoy them quick before your butter melts!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Instant ass hole just add alcohol have not touched a drop in 35 years


May 1987 was the last time I became an asshole from drinking, now I come by it naturally!


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I make those everyday for the birds, sans cinnamon. Enjoy them quick before your butter melts!


I eat them with peanut butter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When was the last time they looked at the plate and screw placement? Always good to let the neurosurgeon have a look at them every once in awhile.


About 2 years now my surgeon is awesome if he thinks that it has been long enough he has his wife call my wife they have a successfully removed the problem with my care


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> It would be nice to have a big apple fritter to go with my coffee...


My mom's apple strudel and coffee now that would be amazing


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> About 2 years now my surgeon is awesome if he thinks that it has been long enough he has his wife call my wife they have a successfully removed the problem with my care


Great you have a nice relationship. Have your wife call his wife, and ask for an appointment!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My mom's apple strudel and coffee now that would be amazing


Apple or plums wouldn't matter both would be amazing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

ugh...this heat....welcome to Tejas....

woke up this morning 77F....but with 90% humidity.....high today 93F but with the humidity......drum roll........105F.....yep summer is here in the Tejas....

Coffee is up and ready to go......

Got me a nice cup of Caldo this morning with flour tortillas, add a little pepper to the Caldo....and bingo...yum...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

France is sending a second Statue of Liberty to the US


The famous monument's "little sister" is leaving Paris for New York City ahead of Independence Day. A gift from France to America, it will first be displayed on Ellis Island, and will then stay in Washington, DC for 10 years.




www.cnn.com






nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Great you have a nice relationship. Have your wife call his wife, and ask for an appointment!


I'm sure it has already been made and you how it is when you try to take your dog to the vet and he knows he or she is going to the vet right so within the next day or two they should be asking if I want to go out to the dispensary to get something special yada yada yada and I'll say yes but what is one to do


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm sure it has already been made and you how it is when you try to take your dog to the vet and he knows he or she is going to the vet right so within the next day or two they should be asking if I want to go out to the dispensary to get something special yada yada yada and I'll say yes but what is one to do


"Hop in the car jeff, we are going to get ice cream." Then she locks the child lock on your door and floors it. And that's when you know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Ice cream wouldn't do it just not enough incentive there it's got to be THC driven she says dispensary and I get to let my mind go crazy dreaming of what that possibly could be doesn't matter even if it's just a half gram joint I'm stoked


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ice cream wouldn't do it just not enough incentive there it's got to be THC driven she says dispensary and I get to let my mind go crazy dreaming of what that possibly could be doesn't matter even if it's just a half gram joint I'm stoked


that's the reason I am currently growing 5 strain, I want all the new flavors! What's your favorite recent dispensary discovery? Still that neat little pen with the big hits?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> that's the reason I am currently growing 5 strain, I want all the new flavors! What's your favorite recent dispensary discovery? Still that neat little pen with the big hits?


What do you have on deck?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What do you have on deck?


-Rudeboi OG (Seedsman)
- 1:1 Cream & Cheese (Seedsman)
-Schromba (Katsu)
- Critical mass (ILGM)
-Super skunk (GOG) 
Having a blast with my big messy tents, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

The pen was for the wife I'm a flower baby so she's been tempting me with something called moon rocks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> that's the reason I am currently growing 5 strain, I want all the new flavors! What's your favorite recent dispensary discovery? Still that neat little pen with the big hits?


Black mambas what we got with it and I will have to say excellent flavor BlackBerry


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The pen was for the wife I'm a flower baby so she's been tempting me with something called moon rocks


You can make your own if you have a press. They are fire. You will be so high your wife will have to tie a string to your ankle if she wants to keep you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

thc 32.080%


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

i miss some of the old strains i used to have.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> -Rudeboi OG (Seedsman)
> - 1:1 Cream & Cheese (Seedsman)
> -Schromba (Katsu)
> - Critical mass (ILGM)
> ...


 and I've got to figure out what to run next I'm leaning towards Panama red haven't grown that in years since I've been looking for this training for years but man that would be so sweet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4919591 and I've got to figure out what to run next I'm leaning towards Panama red haven't grown that in years since I've been looking for this training for years but man that would be so sweet


Growing right now I have Jack herer granddaddy purp and Maui Waui


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

Panama Red.......my vote...i remember smoking that in Mexico......oh those were the days..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Panama Red.......my vote...i remember smoking that in Mexico......oh those were the days..


Well I have said that I am a glutton for punishment lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Dam Red head's


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dam Red head's


And yes I can say that I've raised two of and I'm also part of the Ginger crowd


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's good that you spent the time with her yesterday. How's she handling everything? She doesn't want to live by you?
> 
> Heat sucks because of the humidity. It's only 76° with 81% rh right now. I don't like it, but all the bitchin is me just kidding around. Happy I'm not working out in it. The bugs do suck and they love this weather.
> 
> Friday night! Nice!


It’s hard to get a read on her sometimes. She’s talking a lot about things she wants to do, places she wants to go. She’s trying to keep herself busy.

I don’t think it’s necessarily living with me that she has a problem with, I’m awesome!  Its the city and not having anywhere for her to garden. Their dogs weren’t properly socialized and my sister doesn’t have pets.

our humidity is just over 70%, not gonna lie it’s a little uncomfortable, but I’m not complaining. I haven’t seen a mosquito yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

you'll enjoy the taste of it, and the high......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s hard to get a read on her sometimes. She’s talking a lot about things she wants to do, places she wants to go. She’s trying to keep herself busy.
> 
> I don’t think it’s necessarily living with me that she has a problem with, I’m awesome!  Its the city and not having anywhere for her to garden. Their dogs weren’t properly socialized and my sister doesn’t have pets.
> 
> our humidity is just over 70%, not gonna lie it’s a little uncomfortable, but I’m not complaining. I haven’t seen a mosquito yet.


Sounds like an opportunity to me you never know she might enjoy growing marijuana it a new world


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you'll enjoy the taste of it, and the high......


I remember it well my grandfather had me grow it for him it was my first time I think I was 5 or7 man I hope it turns out better lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> -Rudeboi OG (Seedsman)
> - 1:1 Cream & Cheese (Seedsman)
> -Schromba (Katsu)
> - Critical mass (ILGM)
> ...


I've got some new genetics I'm looking at running after I finish the selfing tables. In no particular order I have:
Williams Wonder x C99
Williams Wonder x Tom Hill's Haze
Cookies n Chem
Ghostown x Swayzee
RHS x CnC
Dulce Cherry Punch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like an opportunity to me you never know she might enjoy growing marijuana it a new world


lol she has no idea that I grow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I remember it well my grandfather had me grow it for him it was my first time I think I was 5 or7 man I hope it turns out better lol


Let's get this right I put the seeds in the ground and water them when he told me to but yuppers to him you would have thought I came up with it he was so awesome


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol she has no idea that I grow.


Might as well let her see 'em. It's possibly easier to deal with all the paradigm shifting at one time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol she has no idea that I grow.


Would it be a bad thing??? I forget that I was raise differently than most people


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 9, 2021)

Still, good morning. Weather is SoCal boring, in low 80's with low humidity, same old, same old.

Bigfoot glue and Pineapple express/ Blueberry Mifflin by Humboldt Seed, not csi. in the shed for a couple more weeks.

New Quail babies peeking in yard this morning, about 2", about 8 of the little ones, only able to capture one on camera :


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Still, good morning. Weather is SoCal boring, in low 80's with low humidity, same old, same old.
> 
> Bigfoot glue and Pineapple express/ Blueberry Mifflin by Humboldt Seed, not csi. in the shed for a couple more weeks.
> 
> ...


pick up some bird seed and help those little ones out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> pick up some bird seed and help those little ones out


Quit licking them chops and trying to fatten them quails up for your tacos


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Quit licking them chops and trying to fatten them quails up for your tacos


naw stuffed on a smoker pit.....bingo....

plus bbq sauce..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

when i used to go dove hunting, that what we would do after the hunt......stuff them put them on the pit...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

good keep the mofo in jail.......he deserves it....









Ratko Mladic, the 'butcher of Bosnia,' loses appeal against genocide conviction | CNN


Former Bosnian Serb army leader Ratko Mladic, nicknamed "the butcher of Bosnia," will have to serve his life sentence after an appeal against his war crimes convictions was rejected on Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

I actually don't eat breakfast unless I'm


Laughing Grass said:


> lol she has no idea that I grow.


Sounds like you need to show her how to garden in the city......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Might as well let her see 'em. It's possibly easier to deal with all the paradigm shifting at one time.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would it be a bad thing??? I forget that I was raise differently than most people





DarkWeb said:


> I actually don't eat breakfast unless I'm
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to show her how to garden in the city......


Are you trying to get me disowned


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually don't eat breakfast unless I'm
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to show her how to garden in the city......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you trying to get me disowned


You're right.........start with a brownie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you trying to get me disowned


Ok bad thing check but wait a minute are you not the one who wants me to die by cutting the dogs hair mmmm


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok bad thing check but wait a minute are you not the one who wants me to die by cutting the dogs hair mmmm


That was me suggesting the dog haircut. The hyperbole was all your own LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're right.........start with a brownie


if my cookies didn’t taste like lawn trimmings I would give her a tiny piece



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok bad thing check but wait a minute are you not the one who wants me to die by cutting the dogs hair mmmm


I don’t understand how anyone could dislike the boo cut on a pom

look at it!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if my cookies didn’t taste like lawn trimmings I would give her a tiny piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute...Looks like a little fuzzy bear. Is this yours??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was me suggesting the dog haircut. The hyperbole was all your own LOL


This is not how my memory has that going


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if my cookies didn’t taste like lawn trimmings I would give her a tiny piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part of that says do you not see my mane in a lion's mane which means I'm a badass I have the heart of a lion and I'm not afraid to show it nope that hair cut saids clean your ears while you wait


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if my cookies didn’t taste like lawn trimmings I would give her a tiny piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean if that look does not screem help me look at what they've done to me they've turned me into something else I don't know what does


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was me suggesting the dog haircut. The hyperbole was all your own LOL


Now wait a minute there's more than one of you it a conspiracy now if @Rwasr is in on this that would make 3 of you and we would have our conspiracy what is going on here


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


I know right what the hell is that guy going on about


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Too cute...Looks like a little fuzzy bear. Is this yours??


I wish, I’d give it that cut for sure! I can only have hypoallergenic dogs. We have a poodle, he’s pretty awesome.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now wait a minute there's more than one of you it a conspiracy now if @Rwasr is in on this that would make 3 of you and we would have our conspiracy what is going on here


You'll get nothing from me...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What part of that says do you not see my mane in a lion's mane which means I'm a badass I have the heart of a lion and I'm not afraid to show it nope that hair cut saids clean your ears while you wait


If this doesn’t scream badass I don’t know what does


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If this doesn’t scream badass I don’t know what does
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919723


it screams fuzz face


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it screams *badass* fuzz face


I agree


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I agree


i see what ya did there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Only thing I could compare to that cuteness but badassness nah they got it hands down


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

ok i'm done building cylinder heads for today.......got 6 new pairs made.....also got some customer ones cleaning up in the washer so i can do a valve job to those tomorrow........$%#@ it's hot.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i'm done building cylinder heads for today.......got 6 new pairs made.....also got some customer ones cleaning up in the washer so i can do a valve job to those tomorrow........$%#@ it's hot.....


What kind of angle are you putting on them


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What kind of angle are you putting on them


on the valve.....30 degree cut on the intakes....and i always put new exhaust valves.......right after i cut intake, i check the springs and make sure they're up to par....if not replace.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> on the valve.....30 degree cut on the intakes....and i always put new exhaust valves.......right after i cut intake, i check the springs and make sure they're up to par....if not replace.....


Aww music to my ears


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

one of the many secret on early air cooled heads is to look for cracks.....if it's a stock motor a crack between the seats is ok, but what you looking for is cracks between the spark plug hole and the seat.......then the head is no good....


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If this doesn’t scream badass I don’t know what does
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919723


It looks like a blueberry muffin.













or pancakes even.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> one of the many secret on early air cooled heads is to look for cracks.....if it's a stock motor a crack between the seats is ok, but what you looking for is cracks between the spark plug hole and the seat.......then the head is no good....


Wow I just flashbacked to reading the big CB Performance catalog lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow I just flashbacked to reading the big CB Performance catalog lol


you know what CB stands for?


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know what CB stands for?


Citizen Band? 10-4?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Citizen Band? 10-4?


actually stands for Clauds Buggy.....that was the orginal name for the company.....and yes we know them and sell to them too..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know what CB stands for?


I'm taking a guess with my memory.......Collins Brothers. Don't know why that's stands out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually stands for Clauds Buggy.....that was the orginal name for the company.....and yes we know them and sell to them too..


Didn't know that......cool


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm taking a guess with my memory.......Collins Brothers. Don't know why that's stands out.


LOL oh that's why it stands out  








Collins Bros Jeep – Your '76 to Current Jeep Professionals


Collins Bros Jeep – We have been the go-to 1976 to Current Jeep Professionals for Parts and Jeep Sales since 1984.




collinsbrosjeep.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now wait a minute there's more than one of you it a conspiracy now if @Rwasr is in on this that would make 3 of you and we would have our conspiracy what is going on here


LOL I suggested the Mohawk!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I suggested the Mohawk!


So we have two confessions and one on the fence I see how it is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Preceding with caution I rolled a 38% detect traps I'm so screwed must have been that bong hit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

How are you doing tonight curious2garden hopefully you are having a good night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Yup it got here today happy happy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

You know I had to


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4920100You know I had to


If and when we get some serious rain. 2.31" in40 minutes today. Dry in an hour. I still have stalks to perfume the hood. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If and when we get some serious rain. 2.31" in40 minutes today. Dry in an hour. I still have stalks to perfume the hood. LOL.


It 76 out right now so a small one for the night we have had rain off and on for the last few days not enough to cool it down but enough to wet the wood so it's been a pain in the butt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It 76 out right now so a small one for the night we have had rain off and on for the last few days not enough to cool it down but enough to wet the wood so it's been a pain in the butt


Was a pain dragging the sprinkler with this crazy dry hot spring. No bugs were great. Tropical heat and a few brief downpours we got bugs and are still watering. Had to put the bug light up tonight. Damn moths and caterpillars. Will be skeeters soon. Bad here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was a pain dragging the sprinkler with this crazy dry hot spring. No bugs were great. Tropical heat and a few brief downpours we got bugs and are still watering. Had to put the bug light up tonight. Damn moths and caterpillars. Will be skeeters soon. Bad here.


We are deep in the mosquito and bullnats season here so yeah we don't have the moth and caterpillar that you do


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are deep in the mosquito and bullnats season here so yeah we don't have the moth and caterpillar that you do


I'm going to hit some hash and try to lay down as I dream of a fire. TY. 

I changed pic for you. Better?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Personally I'd like the little emoji dude that you did but it works


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

Rest well my friend hit you up tomorrow


MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm going to hit some hash and try to lay down as I dream of a fire. TY.
> 
> I changed pic for you. Better?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Personally I'd like the little emoji dude that you did but it works


Done. A good night to you and all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Done. A good night to you and all.


Until tomorrow


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Got hit by that early morning energy, good morning chill people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Got hit by that early morning energy, good morning chill people.


Good coffee to youmove you need to move the coffee is in the other room hopefully the day finds you well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Aww coffee how does one love you let's count the many ways now that being said I don't get this it just bit the shit out of my finger


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Ouchoh man come on now I got the feeling of a melted ice cream cone


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

Humid here as well, but not that hot! 

My brain appears to be not working well this morning. I made coffee, and forgot to put a cup under it, so I had counterful of coffee instead of a cupful  ....then I went into the living room, moved a cup of flowers, and they spilled all over the floor.

But all is better now...I managed to get a cup of coffee into me. Lowes run this am. and a short work morning (I hope), and maybe a longer bike ride this afternoon....then hopefully trim another beast tonight! Averaging a little over a half pound each so far My biggest indoor plants ever!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Humid here as well, but not that hot!
> 
> My brain appears to be not working well this morning. I made coffee, and forgot to put a cup under it, so I had counterful of coffee instead of a cupful  ....then I went into the living room, moved a cup of flowers, and they spilled all over the floor.
> 
> But all is better now...I managed to get a cup of coffee into me. Lowes run this am. and a short work morning (I hope), and maybe a longer bike ride this afternoon....then hopefully trim another beast tonight! Averaging a little over a half pound each so far My biggest indoor plants ever!!


Congratulations on your ladies and we reserve the right to comment on the spilled coffee later


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Congratulations on your ladies and we reserve the right to comment on the spilled coffee later


We'll have to work over the shocking confession of such coffee abuse


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are you doing tonight curious2garden hopefully you are having a good night


Good morning Jeff! By 8 PM last night I was in bed and was asleep soon after. So it was a very good night. How are you doing this morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff! By 8 PM last night I was in bed and was asleep soon after. So it was a very good night. How are you doing this morning?


And you slept all night awesome 6 feet above ground and as well as can be expected thanks for asking


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you slept all night awesome 6 feet above ground and as well as can be expected thanks for asking


Wait, if you're six feet ABOVE the ground... jeff can you fly?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Humid here as well, but not that hot!
> 
> My brain appears to be not working well this morning. I made coffee, and forgot to put a cup under it, so I had counterful of coffee instead of a cupful  ....then I went into the living room, moved a cup of flowers, and they spilled all over the floor.
> 
> But all is better now...I managed to get a cup of coffee into me. Lowes run this am. and a short work morning (I hope), and maybe a longer bike ride this afternoon....then hopefully trim another beast tonight! Averaging a little over a half pound each so far My biggest indoor plants ever!!


I just ordered a second battery for my bike…so now I have one 18ah and one 20ah. I just doubled my range…woot!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, if you're six feet ABOVE the ground... jeff can you fly?


Nope just levitation


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, if you're six feet ABOVE the ground... jeff can you fly?


That would depend on if they were sequential, vertical, from the deck feet.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope just levitation


I roll to disbelieve. 16. Do you fall?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That would depend on if they were sequential, vertical, from the deck feet.


Also depends on how many ice cubes are in the bong


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Also depends on how many ice cubes are in the bongView attachment 4920224


My bubbler died this weekend and I have been using a mini 8 inch bong. Boy the hits burn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I roll to disbelieve. 16. Do you fall?


Well of course very gracefully though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Humid here as well, but not that hot!
> 
> My brain appears to be not working well this morning. I made coffee, and forgot to put a cup under it, so I had counterful of coffee instead of a cupful  ....then I went into the living room, moved a cup of flowers, and they spilled all over the floor.
> 
> But all is better now...I managed to get a cup of coffee into me. Lowes run this am. and a short work morning (I hope), and maybe a longer bike ride this afternoon....then hopefully trim another beast tonight! Averaging a little over a half pound each so far My biggest indoor plants ever!!


Did you see the eclipse this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

Morning.


Kinda decent out there. Temps are finally normal, humidity is still up but not like it has been. How's everyone doing today? 
Where's @FastFreddi


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

@FastFreddi @FastFreddi @FastFreddi I do hope all is well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @FastFreddi @FastFreddi @FastFreddi I do hope all is well


Well I guess he's not Beetlejuice then


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4920227
> 
> Kinda decent out there. Temps are finally normal, humidity is still up but not like it has been. How's everyone doing today?
> Where's @FastFreddi


Yup I've wondered where he is as well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday. Kinda wish it was Friday, I’d like to do some shopping. 14 hours until things open up again


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is okie dokie.......

it's a nice muggy morning 77F this morning with a dew point of 74.......yeah already feels like 81F, high temp today 93F but with the dew point it will feel like 102F...ugh.....summer is here i guess....

Coffee is up and ready to rock.....

instead of taco's this morning, i slide by my taco joint and they were trying something new.......a biscuit with charizo, egg, and jalopeno....so i bought two.....


not bad for $2 ea.....my complements....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

and for my wonderful canadian friends you have a spectical coming today.....if you get a chance.....









'Ring of fire' solar eclipse lights up the sky | CNN


The moon slides between the sun and the Earth on Thursday to create a fiery ring in the sky.




www.cnn.com





smoke one and enjoy


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday. Kinda wish it was Friday, I’d like to do some shopping. 14 hours until things open up again


Holy crap, that's exciting. Where are you going first? Oh, wait, was it seafood?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday. Kinda wish it was Friday, I’d like to do some shopping. 14 hours until things open up again


I was thinking about your permit; if you get it are you going to grow 50 plants? If so where, lol?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and for my wonderful canadian friends you have a spectical coming today.....if you get a chance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might actually see something, the sky is clear toda



Rsawr said:


> Holy crap, that's exciting. Where are you going first? Oh, wait, was it seafood?


Home Depot first, I’ve got a huge laundry list of things we need. If the lineups aren’t insane I’d like to hit up the bay for some new summer clothes.




Singlemalt said:


> I was thinking about your permit; if you get it are you going to grow 50 plants? If so where, lol?


I’m going to grow 24 at a time in a sog in my room using all my existing stuff. I’ll have to buy another 12 pack of blumats and increase my reservoir size but that should be about it. I also have a 24 plant cloner that I’ll be using so that will put me at 48 plants at certain times. I’m just trying to get the same amount that i can from a scrog with little to no effort


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @FastFreddi @FastFreddi @FastFreddi I do hope all is well


Yeah me too...He hasn't signed in for a few days!

My bad day has continued....with a minor car accident. Just back from the body shop, and waiting on an estimate...But it needs a new bumper cover, and I need a good slap up side my head!!

I said f*** working and came home after that! Probably should avoid power tools today!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> might actually see something, the sky is clear today


nice, watch for the time.....if you have a local planeterium to go to, they'll help u see it....it's a sight to see that's for sure


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, watch for the time.....if you have a local planeterium to go to, they'll help u see it....it's a sight to see that's for sure


Happened at sunrise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, watch for the time.....if you have a local planeterium to go to, they'll help u see it....it's a sight to see that's for sure


That happened earlier this morning I missed it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Happened at sunrise.


damnit.....that sucks...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2021)

I didn’t hear anything about this. 

looks like it was pretty spectacular


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My bad day has continued....with a minor car accident. Just back from the body shop, and waiting on an estimate...But it needs a new bumper cover, and I need a good slap up side my head!!


Wishing you a quick repair, and I hope everyone involved is relaxing! I think you should stay inside the rest of the day. Is it a full moon?



Laughing Grass said:


> Home Depot first, I’ve got a huge laundry list of things we need. If the lineups aren’t insane I’d like to hit up the bay for some new summer clothes.


Busy busy! Wow. None of our shops ever closed for more than 3 months, we just had to wear masks.. that must have been infuriating!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t hear anything about this.
> 
> looks like it was pretty spectacular
> 
> View attachment 4920344


By the time caffeine kicked in and I remembered, it was too late.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t hear anything about this.
> 
> looks like it was pretty spectacular
> 
> View attachment 4920344


It was an annular eclipse, it wasn't a full one. It is where the moon ends up making a ring all that can be seen of the sun. Special glasses needed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah me too...He hasn't signed in for a few days!
> 
> My bad day has continued....with a minor car accident. Just back from the body shop, and waiting on an estimate...But it needs a new bumper cover, and I need a good slap up side my head!!
> 
> I said f*** working and came home after that! Probably should avoid power tools today!


That sucks.

Funny you mentioned power tools......was watching this......




There's always margaritas.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

oop hang on a second.....NASA just put something out.....and it looks like timeanddate put up something from different places.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah me too...He hasn't signed in for a few days!
> 
> My bad day has continued....with a minor car accident. Just back from the body shop, and waiting on an estimate...But it needs a new bumper cover, and I need a good slap up side my head!!
> 
> I said f*** working and came home after that! Probably should avoid power tools today!


HIDE! Hope things get better.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah me too...He hasn't signed in for a few days!
> 
> My bad day has continued....with a minor car accident. Just back from the body shop, and waiting on an estimate...But it needs a new bumper cover, and I need a good slap up side my head!!
> 
> I said f*** working and came home after that! Probably should avoid power tools today!


That sucks but as long as everybody is okay a bruised Ego ain't that bad yuppers I'm with Annie on this one hide or take a nap and start over when you wake up


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sucks but as long as everybody is okay a bruised Ego ain't that bad yuppers I'm with Annie on this one hide or take a nap and start over when you wake up


Yeah I came home to the AC and plan on getting good and stoned, and working on some paperwork...and maybe a bicycle ride but that might be dangerous today

I saw on EBay where I can but a pre-painted bumper cover for $300, and another $50 for a grill so not too bad. And my old bumper cover needed paint work anyways. We'll see what the body shop says. Just glad it wasn't nice new car!!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> pick up some bird seed and help those little ones out


Well, I have to admit that I have a problem, I feed birds.

9 different feeders, 4 hummingbird/oriole (a gallon of sugar water every other day), 2 oriole worm feeders, 2 Goldfinch thistle feeders, and 1 for the big stuff (cranberries, nuts and sunflower seeds). Plus for the Quail millet seed thrown down on the ground.

Your Texas state bird, the Hooded Oriole spends 5 months here birthing, about 10 of these are visiting now.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I came home to the AC and plan on getting good and stoned, and working on some paperwork...and maybe a bicycle ride but that might be dangerous today
> 
> I saw on EBay where I can but a pre-painted bumper cover for $300, and another $50 for a grill so not too bad. And my old bumper cover needed paint work anyways. We'll see what the body shop says. Just glad it wasn't nice new car!!


Wasn't the bumper "Number Three", should be good to go... hide and take cover.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Well, I have to admit that I have a problem, I feed birds.
> 
> 9 different feeders, 4 hummingbird/oriole (a gallon of sugar water every other day), 2 oriole worm feeders, 2 Goldfinch thistle feeders, and 1 for the big stuff (cranberries, nuts and sunflower seeds). Plus for the Quail millet seed thrown down on the ground.
> 
> Your Texas state bird, the Hooded Oriole spends 5 months here birthing, about 10 of these are visiting now.


nice...should put out some feed for the quails too....

and just fyi our state bird is the mockingbird


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

actually there is a push now..to drop the mocking bird and now go towards the scissor-tail and those are actually a very beautiful bird too


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

Wonder if they're going to like school lunch next year lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok it is 89 nope 90 time to go in and call it for the day


manfredo said:


> Yeah I came home to the AC and plan on getting good and stoned, and working on some paperwork...and maybe a bicycle ride but that might be dangerous today
> 
> I saw on EBay where I can but a pre-painted bumper cover for $300, and another $50 for a grill so not too bad. And my old bumper cover needed paint work anyways. We'll see what the body shop says. Just glad it wasn't nice new car!!


I would have to agree with that take very good care of yourself and I don't know about the bike ride I'm sure that there is a very comfortable chair calling your name or couch or bedabout haft done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> May 1987 was the last time I became an asshole from drinking, now I come by it naturally!


Hay ask I believe anyone around here on RIU and I'm a nice guy and the family well will say natural Born smart ass and proud of it ha ha ha and that is awesome 87 congratulations


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

So the wife got me she didn't say a word about me doing some work today but she did call the doctor and I was told I have two days and then I'm going in to get CT scan of not just the neck


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So the wife got me she didn't say a word about me doing some work today but she did call the doctor and I was told I have two days and then I'm going in to get CT scan of not just the neck


The way you were talking I thought she'd have to lure you to the car with a peanut butter Kong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The way you were talking I thought she'd have to lure you to the car with a peanut butter Kong.


She might still have to I've got two days


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

rod and real...and a nug on a hook would prolly do it...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

And her secret weapon is sex I'm ez and we shall leave it there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm old not Dead


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Wasn't the bumper "Number Three", should be good to go... hide and take cover.


It was....So in theory I should be safe for a bike ride...I'll take extra medication just in case


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok it is 89 nope 90 time to go in and call it for the dayView attachment 4920411View attachment 4920412
> 
> I would have to agree with that take very good care of yourself and I don't know about the bike ride I'm sure that there is a very comfortable chair calling your name or couch or bedView attachment 4920411View attachment 4920412about haft done


Smart man with the fan and shade. I always say,"work smarter not harder!!" 

You're gonna feel that later though!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So the wife got me she didn't say a word about me doing some work today but she did call the doctor and I was told I have two days and then I'm going in to get CT scan of not just the neck


You got the whammy, and you felt it coming, haha. Good luck holding still. I always get an itch on my nose the second they ask me to start being still...


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay ask I believe anyone around here on RIU and I'm a nice guy and the family well will say natural Born smart ass and proud of it ha ha ha and that is awesome 87 congratulations


How I think I look






How my Fam see me.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

I survived the bike ride...whew! That was my 3rd ride on a single battery charge, totalling about 30 miles....but she's on the charger now. I thought I'd probably be peddling home, but I made it with miles to spare. 

They changed the rules again in the park I i use to ride in, and E-bikes are now allowed there again...But only class 1-2...Mine is a class 4, but as long as I keep it under 20 mph when anyone is looking, they can't tell. The LCD monitor on the bike does have the option to slow it down to 750 watts, and limit the speed to 20 mph, which would make it a class 2... 

@Metasynth, how far you gonna be able to cruise now with dual batteries? Probably a loooong ways! I'm wanting to build the 29" bike I have now....and probably will. I've been looking at kits and batteries again.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife she was making a pretty face because of fetch time. I know you like a pretty puppy face. How's odin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Jeffislovinlife she was making a pretty face because of fetch time. I know you like a pretty puppy face. How's odin?
> View attachment 4920633


He has chill out all day in the air conditioninghow was your day


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He has chill out all day in the air conditioning
> 
> how was your day


He has the right idea! Look at those sleepy eyes :]
and... y day was long, but I am home now, and I have cold water and weed...
Hopefully you got some relaxing in next to odin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He has the right idea! Look at those sleepy eyes :]
> and... y day was long, but I am home now, and I have cold water and weed...
> Hopefully you got some relaxing in next to odin


Well when I got home had the wife order some pizza and I ate 3 pieces and took a hit and past out until 6 so all and all a good day need coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Aww coffee


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

Coffee sounds good!

Got another gal trimmed tonight... We fired up the press and did a few dabs afterwards. 

I went to Lowes this am pricing plywood....holy sh**. Roof decking is $50 a sheet!!! Man I hope prices stabilize. I can't imagine building a house right now, or even doing any remodeling!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Coffee sounds good!
> 
> Got another gal trimmed tonight... We fired up the press and did a few dabs afterwards.
> 
> I went to Lowes this am pricing plywood....holy sh**. Roof decking is $50 a sheet!!! Man I hope prices stabilize. I can't imagine building a house right now, or even doing any remodeling!


Stabilize hell. I hope they go back to the $10/ I remember.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Stabilize hell. I hope they go back to the $10/ I remember.


Yes, "stabilize" was a poor choice of words. Prices on everything are outrageous right now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, "stabilize" was a poor choice of words. Prices on everything are outrageous right now.


How was the floor to do hopefully you got it done before the prices went up


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, "stabilize" was a poor choice of words. Prices on everything are outrageous right now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4920668


Damn and all I have is a 2009 Subaru Impreza


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn and all I have is a 2009 Subaru Impreza


That’ll be one Hardi-panel


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2021)

Actually it's certain things that have skyrocketed. The things I needed to build countertops, a sheet of 3/4" particle board was $28 and a sheet of laminate is $70-100...Those aren;t terrible


Jeffislovinlife said:


> How was the floor to do hopefully you got it done before the prices went up


Yes the floor is all done, and the prices for VCT had not gone up. I paid someone to do the repair, and deducted it from their security deposits. Same with the extra cleaning...I had someone come in for 2 days and help me. I talked to the group today and mailed the remainder of their money back. They were actually very grateful that they got any money back. BUT it was Covid, so I had mercy on them. I was lucky to collect rent all year! 

Next, I have to break it to the new tenants I am selling and they might have a new landlord, if I do....and be prepared for some showings


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok I'll talk to @BudmanTX and get a turbo for it best I can do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Actually it's certain things that have skyrocketed. The things I needed to build countertops, a sheet of 3/4" particle board was $28 and a sheet of laminate is $70-100...Those aren;t terrible
> 
> Yes the floor is all done, and the prices for VCT had not gone up. I paid someone to do the repair, and deducted it from their security deposits. Same with the extra cleaning...I had someone come in for 2 days and help me. I talked to the group today and mailed the remainder of their money back. They were actually very grateful that they got any money back. BUT it was Covid, so I had mercy on them. I was lucky to collect rent all year!
> 
> Next, I have to break it to the new tenants I am selling and they might have a new landlord, if I do....and be prepared for some showings


That RV calling your name growing louder


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I'll talk to @BudmanTX and get a turbo for it best I can do


Wtf?.....js...

Been taken care of this...


Freakin grasshoppers....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I survived the bike ride...whew! That was my 3rd ride on a single battery charge, totalling about 30 miles....but she's on the charger now. I thought I'd probably be peddling home, but I made it with miles to spare.
> 
> They changed the rules again in the park I i use to ride in, and E-bikes are now allowed there again...But only class 1-2...Mine is a class 4, but as long as I keep it under 20 mph when anyone is looking, they can't tell. The LCD monitor on the bike does have the option to slow it down to 750 watts, and limit the speed to 20 mph, which would make it a class 2...
> 
> @Metasynth, how far you gonna be able to cruise now with dual batteries? Probably a loooong ways! I'm wanting to build the 29" bike I have now....and probably will. I've been looking at kits and batteries again.


Well, my record on flat ground on one battery is close to 60 miles(with much pedaling). I average 30ish miles on my current battery. It’s an 18ah. The one I just bought is supposedly a 20ah, so slightly larger. I’m hoping for 100ish miles on flat ground and 60ish miles on mixed terrain.

Ill letcha know after I ride to my girlfriends house, she lives 43 miles away by bike. I’m thinking with some pedaling I can probably make it there on just one battery.

So to answer your question…I have no idea. Lol. Somewhere between 50-100 depending on terrain


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, my record on flat ground on one battery is close to 60 miles(with much pedaling). I average 30ish miles on my current battery. It’s an 18ah. The one I just bought is supposedly a 20ah, so slightly larger. I’m hoping for 100ish miles on flat ground and 60ish miles on mixed terrain.
> 
> Ill letcha know after I ride to my girlfriends house, she lives 43 miles away by bike. I’m thinking with some pedaling I can probably make it there on just one battery.
> 
> So to answer your question…I have no idea. Lol. Somewhere between 50-100 depending on terrain


Clocking up some miles there mate, nice work!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Clocking up some miles there mate, nice work!


Almost 2200 since last July. Thanks! I’m lovin it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Morning.






Anyone have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To make it through it and survive how about you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

and the hi today is 94


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To make it through it and survive how about you


I have a lot to do. Garden.........clean basement..........work on the jeep.........clean shop. I'm probably selectively forgetting about ten things too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a lot to do. Garden.........clean basement..........work on the jeep.........clean shop. I'm probably selectively forgetting about ten things too


I would save that basement for last at least it'd be cool down there hopefully


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 11, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. Hope everyone is enjoying the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would save that basement for last at least it'd be cool down there hopefully


That's actually the most important thing to get done. Tuesday demo starts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's actually the most important thing to get done. Tuesday demo starts.


Demo???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Demo???


Ok what are you showing is it work related or something else how are you going to do that to me you know my mind go to into over load with a mystery like that


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah, everything is coming out. Walls, insulation and stairs are going to be this week. Then just before the next crew comes I have to remove all the utilities, chest freezer and washer and dryer. Next crew comes in and cuts up the floor.....installs a grid work of drainage pipe. New floor on top of that. Pretty big job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok what are you showing is it work related or something else how are you going to do that to me you know my mind go to into over load with a mystery like that


Kids.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids.


Ha ha ha went from a record release to child slavery yep I understand why your name is what it is


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Almost 2200 since last July. Thanks! I’m lovin it


That's amazing! I have to say, I love my e-bike too....and I remember you said I would!! It's probably the most fun thing I have bought for myself in well over a decade! And I have a bunch of toys / hobbies that sit there. I'd rather ride my e-bike than my motorcycle. It's just really relaxing, and mind clearing!!

Cooling off here for the next week, almost a little too much! But I have counter tops to build in a second floor apartment so it's probably good!!




TGIF everyone!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, everything is coming out. Walls, insulation and stairs are going to be this week. Then just before the next crew comes I have to remove all the utilities, chest freezer and washer and dryer. Next crew comes in and cuts up the floor.....installs a grid work of drainage pipe. New floor on top of that. Pretty big job.


That sounds like a lot of money


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's amazing! I have to say, I love my e-bike too....and I remember you said I would!! It's probably the most fun thing I have bought for myself in well over a decade! And I have a bunch of toys / hobbies that sit there. I'd rather ride my e-bike than my motorcycle. It's just really relaxing, and mind clearing!!
> 
> Cooling off here for the next week, almost a little too much! But I have counter tops to build in a second floor apartment so it's probably good!!
> 
> ...


Still trying to figure out how to make a hot rod e-bike


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds like a lot of money


It's definitely a lot of pain in the ass.....happy it's finally happening but wish it was over.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still trying to figure out how to make a hot rod e-bike


Came up with the thought of the three wheeler so I could add power to all three wheels


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday. Stayed up late watching Cruella last night… I love Emma Stone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's definitely a lot of pain in the ass.....happy it's finally happening but wish it was over.


Hopefully it will go well for you and go the way you want it to


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday. Stayed up late watching Cruella last night… I love Emma Stone.


How was it? 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully it will go well for you and go the way you want it to


Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Busy busy! Wow. None of our shops ever closed for more than 3 months, we just had to wear masks.. that must have been infuriating!


We’ve been under some form of lockdown since the first week of November. It’s gonna feel weird going into stores again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


i thought it was pretty good. I a fan of origins stories.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve been under some form of lockdown since the first week of November. It’s gonna feel weird going into stores again


Have fun today! Sip one of those mojitos for me! But after you get those errands done


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have fun today! Sip one of those mojitos for me! But after you get those errands done


Will do! I think I’m going to skip shopping today. I saw on the news that people started lining up at Home Depot at six am. I don’t need anything that bad


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will do! I think I’m going to skip shopping today. I saw on the news that people started lining up at Home Depot at six am. I don’t need anything that bad


New meaning for morning wood, I suppose...?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> *Actually it's certain things that have skyrocketed.* The things I needed to build countertops, a sheet of 3/4" particle board was $28 and a sheet of laminate is $70-100...Those aren;t terrible
> 
> Yes the floor is all done, and the prices for VCT had not gone up. I paid someone to do the repair, and deducted it from their security deposits. Same with the extra cleaning...I had someone come in for 2 days and help me. I talked to the group today and mailed the remainder of their money back. They were actually very grateful that they got any money back. BUT it was Covid, so I had mercy on them. I was lucky to collect rent all year!
> 
> Next, I have to break it to the new tenants I am selling and they might have a new landlord, if I do....and be prepared for some showings


I think it's the just in time supply lines. I imagine the prices will go down some but probably never back to what they were. Sigh..... I have another fascia repair left and I am not going to pull the entire board. I'm just fixing the last 3-4 ft that split.


DarkWeb said:


> That's actually the most important thing to get done. Tuesday demo starts.


I could measure how low my caffeine level is by thinking, "I wonder what he's demonstrating?" then I realized it was demolishing


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's amazing! I have to say, I love my e-bike too....and I remember you said I would!! It's probably the most fun thing I have bought for myself in well over a decade! And I have a bunch of toys / hobbies that sit there. I'd rather ride my e-bike than my motorcycle. It's just really relaxing, and mind clearing!!
> 
> Cooling off here for the next week, almost a little too much! But I have counter tops to build in a second floor apartment so it's probably good!!
> 
> ...


It reminds me of being a kid again. And I like the opportunity to slow down a little bit and see things better by bike, as opposed to just commuting from point A to point B


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

TGIFF........glad tomorrow i can sleep in.......finally...been a long week

woke up today with a muggy 77F.....this humidity is really being a pain in my rump.....high today 93F but it will feel like over 100...ugh.....glad the gardens watered.....

Coffee is up and fresh.....those who need a refill it's on the right along with creamer and sugar....and you know what's on the left....

Little Fideo this morning with corn tortillas.......yum....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Actually it's certain things that have skyrocketed. The things I needed to build countertops, a sheet of 3/4" particle board was $28 and a sheet of laminate is $70-100...Those aren;t terrible
> 
> Yes the floor is all done, and the prices for VCT had not gone up. I paid someone to do the repair, and deducted it from their security deposits. Same with the extra cleaning...I had someone come in for 2 days and help me. I talked to the group today and mailed the remainder of their money back. They were actually very grateful that they got any money back. BUT it was Covid, so I had mercy on them. I was lucky to collect rent all year!
> 
> Next, I have to break it to the new tenants I am selling and they might have a new landlord, if I do....and be prepared for some showings


Read that the price of lumber/plywood has increased 375% since last year and no one knows or predicts if and when it will come down. Fuck me running


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 11, 2021)

That's wild. There has been a certain types of plastic and paper shortage too. Lots of supply lines have been frikked to hell. It's even showing up in my hobby and wargaming sphere.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Read that the price of lumber/plywood has increased 375% since last year and no one knows or predicts if and when it will come down. Fuck me running


It scares me as I put my OLD rentals on the market. Even though they are in a prime location, and they are leased for the upcoming year, most everything in these places is old and in need of updating. It would cost a fortune to renovate them. Hopefully the location and the income will be enough to find a buyer willing to pay good $$$$. 

I imagine the fires have had a lot to do with lumber prices...Like everything, it's supply and demand, and the demand is super high. Then Covid of course!


Rsawr said:


> That's wild. There has been a certain types of plastic and paper shortage too. Lots of supply lines have been frikked to hell. It's even showing up in my hobby and wargaming sphere.


I stopped into a bicycle shop, and the owner told me they weren't expecting bike and bike part inventory issues to be resolved for 2-3 years.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

you guys are talking about the supply chain.....yeah it really broken....i can see it here in the shop.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> the fires


I see a lot of scorched logs heading to the mill nearby. They are still ok for lumber for awhile after a fire comes through.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are talking about the supply chain.....yeah it really broken....i can see it here in the shop.....


I sent my HP laptop in for a warranty repair like 2 months ago...They say they can't gte parts. Like WTF, send me a new laptop then, but noooo. I will never buy another HP products. The absolute WORST customer support...from India!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I sent my HP laptop in for a warranty repair like 2 months ago...They say they can't gte parts. Like WTF, send me a new laptop then, but noooo. I will never buy another HP products. The absolute WORST customer support...from India!


we've had selected exhaust systems on back order for the last 4 months, our carb guys can't even get intake manifolds and yesterday they told me one of the carbs i use is now on backorder and they don't when they are coming in


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm still waiting for a Xmas present for my wife.......backordered still.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm still waiting for a Xmas present for my wife.......backordered still.


no way


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way


Way.......seat covers for her jeep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Way.......seat covers for her jeep.


damn.....i know my uphostry people all covers, tops, etc 12 to 14 weeks out


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

Okay, time to shift into body shop mode. We don't need no stinking bumper cover! Well maybe. It's not as bad as I thought at least


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Okay, time to shift into body shop mode. We don't need no stinking bumper cover! Well maybe. It's not as bad as I thought at leastView attachment 4921071


Did you get a new cover already? I could weld you up a nice push bar


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I see a lot of scorched logs heading to the mill nearby. They are still ok for lumber for awhile after a fire comes through.


Our local log dump(Chinese Camp) went boom after the Rim fire. All charred.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

@manfredo just had to


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @manfredo View attachment 4921121just had to


works like a champ


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)

That, bubble gum, and bailing wire.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

And she's ready for the road again. Now I think I deserve a cheeseburger and a dab or two


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And she's ready for the road again. Now I think I deserve a cheeseburger and a dab or twoView attachment 4921150


See duck tape work every time ha ha ha looks great


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And she's ready for the road again. Now I think I deserve a cheeseburger and a dab or twoView attachment 4921150


was it already colour matched?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get a new cover already? I could weld you up a nice push bar


I’d like a cow catcher like they had on old fashion trains


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See duck tape work every time ha ha ha looks great


Some times better looking than others.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’d like a cow catcher like they had on old fashion trains


You'll never have to deal with traffic again


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> was it already colour matched?


No, this is the original bumper cover...There is damage but it's minor...the biggest thing is it was pretty much torn off. All that holds an Accord bumper cover on is 2 screws and a bunch of plastic clips. It already had a few curb rashes anyways. At least now it is secure and drivable. I am probably better off selling it as-is, or I can buy a color matched pre painted bumper cover for $300. I was sold til they said they come folded and "may have minor damage". Yeah, I bet. I'm still waiting on the body shop estimate, but I have a feeling it will be high. He was busy and like me, he's getting old!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

I mean you can not even see the seems in manfredo work now that is awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No, this is the original bumper cover...There is damage but it's minor...the biggest thing is it was pretty much torn off. All that holds an Accord bumper cover on is 2 screws and a bunch of plastic clips. It already had a few curb rashes anyways. At least now it is secure and drivable. I am probably better off selling it as-is, or I can buy a color matched pre painted bumper cover for $300. I was sold til they said they come folded and "may have minor damage". Yeah, I bet. I'm still waiting on the body shop estimate, but I have a feeling it will be high. He was busy and like me, he's getting old!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean you can not even see the seems in manfredo work now that is awesome


I was thinking the same thing… you can’t tell by the pics


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah that looks great.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You'll never have to deal with traffic again


especially pedestrian traffic. The Yonge/Dundas intersection is the worst


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

No word from Fred yet? Has anyone heard from him? I hope he's ok.



Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking the same thing… you can’t tell by the pics


If I took it from the other side you could see damage. The body shop said it wasn't worth repairing...it was repaired before once already, and it's got a bunch of paint chips and imperfections, and it has one small rust spot on the rear quarter, but it's a 2008....Some kid would love it just like it is. It's the EX-L model with navigation, leather, sunroof, etc. and only 86k miles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No word from Fred yet? Has anyone heard from him? I hope he's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> If I took it from the other side you could see damage. The body shop said it wasn't worth repairing...it was repaired before once already, and it's got a bunch of paint chips and imperfections, and it has one small rust spot on the rear quarter, but it's a 2008....Some kid would love it just like it is. It's the EX-L model with navigation, leather, sunroof, etc. and only 86k miles.


And it’s a two door. Just needs a fart pipe and the kids will love it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> especially pedestrian traffic. The Yonge/Dundas intersection is the worst


I have survival driving skills.

Egypt could not kill me even though they tried.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have survival driving skills.
> 
> Egypt could not kill me even though they tried.


That is good but India and Japan both have Egypt beaten when it comes to American's driving there just should not happen


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is good but India and Japan both have Egypt beaten when it comes to American's driving there just should not happen


Never been to India but in Japan they do obey traffic laws and lanes and directions.

In Japan there is structure.





In Egypt it is a free for all







I know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Good point and put Egypt on steroids and you have India traffic or crack or methamphetamines whatever combination that makes people crazy lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good point and put Egypt on steroids and you have India traffic or crack or methamphetamines whatever combination that makes people crazy lol


But I would advised against Americans driving in Japan and I'm including myself lived outside of Okinawa for about 7 years when I was a kid


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

I did it happy happy I remember how to edit


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good point and put Egypt on steroids and you have India traffic or crack or methamphetamines whatever combination that makes people crazy lol


India has some issues.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> India has some issues.


Yuppers looks right to me ha ha ha and no American needed for that chaos


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And she's ready for the road again. Now I think I deserve a cheeseburger and a dab or twoView attachment 4921150


The front fur is sooooo 80s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm melting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Well that was supposed to have posted yesterday anyway good coffee to you all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Must have coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Good Saturday, jeff and the chill people. I hope you guys get to enjoy it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good Saturday, jeff and the chill people. I hope you guys get to enjoy it!


Anything planned for today in the windy city


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anything planned for today in the windy city


Retail on a hot saturday in a city that lifted lockdown. So, trying not to cry, yell, kick, or murder anyone. >.< I love my job I love my job....

How is your morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

So I was driving home last night and saw the weirdest thing I've seen in about a year downtown Moline was blocked off and it was a block party hundreds of people in crowds lights music wow it was weird


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Retail on a hot saturday in a city that lifted lockdown. So, trying not to cry, yell, kick, or murder anyone. >.< I love my job I love my job....
> 
> How is your morning?


Slow very slow ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I was driving home last night and saw the weirdest thing I've seen in about a year downtown Moline was blocked off and it was a block party hundreds of people in crowds lights music wow it was weird


Socializing in a group larger than 6 was already crazy to me, but yup. My neighbors did fireworks and bbqs all night too. People are loosey goosey, they wanna dance and crowd think again after so long


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Morning.






What's going on everyone?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Socializing in a group larger than 6 was already crazy to me, but yup. My neighbors did fireworks and bbqs all night too. People are loosey goosey, they wanna dance and crowd think again after so long


Aww young people you got to O shit that's illegal so I guess you got to love them huh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2021)

Good morning, happy Saturday. feeling a little green today, mojitos we’re going down a little too easy last night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2021)

Did we ever solve the Freddie mystery?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Saturday. feeling a little green today, mojitos we’re going down a little too easy last night


So it was good? How was the food?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I guess you got to love them huh


Incorrect :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did we ever solve the Freddie mystery?


No


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Incorrect :]


Just kill them with kindness ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So it was good? How was the food?


It was alright, I’d give it a B. Their cocktails were fantastic! Pretty cool to be around a bunch of people having a good time again.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Too many mojitos sounds lovely... I do a 32 ounce iced coffee no sugar (water too), a greasy stack of hashbrowns and a slow walk for hangovers.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just kill them with *sword* ha ha ha


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fify


so no kids for you either eh?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Bastard or claymore


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so no kids for you either eh?


I love my nieces. That's the closest I am getting to kids.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Too many mojitos sounds lovely... I do a 32 ounce iced coffee no sugar (water too), a greasy stack of hashbrowns and a slow walk for hangovers.


I drank a liter of oj, more of a annoying headache now. I only had six drinks, this getting old thing sucks. I miss my young person super powers


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was alright, I’d give it a B. Their cocktails were fantastic! Pretty cool to be around a bunch of people having a good time again.


Nice. Where's next?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice. Where's next?


How's your basement doing today


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drank a liter of oj, more of a annoying headache now. I only had six drinks, this getting old thing sucks. I miss my young person super powers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I love my nieces. That's the closest I am getting to kids.


When I‘m exposed to them in short doses I think maybe… long doses cure that! 



DarkWeb said:


> Nice. Where's next?


I’ve got an exciting afternoon planned. I’m helping my mom clean out her garage lol. We might go to the drive in tonight. A quiet place and the original top gun a playing.

are you getting any fun in this weekend?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's your basement doing today


Soon.....



Laughing Grass said:


> When I‘m exposed to them in short doses I think maybe… long doses cure that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the drive-in. We're allegedly starting the basement this week. So dealing with all the things that have found their way back down there.

Dropping my bike off to get finished.... it'll be done and out of my way for a few days.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drank a liter of oj, more of a annoying headache now. I only had six drinks, this getting old thing sucks. I miss my young person super powers


Add caffeine and a B Complex or specifically B-12, and some aspirin. We used to cure hangovers with Pepto Bismol, Coke (Caffeine, sugar and replacement fluid), B-12, Aspirin and 100% O2, worked like a champ.



Laughing Grass said:


> It was alright, I’d give it a B. Their cocktails were fantastic! Pretty cool to be around a bunch of people having a good time again.


I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did we ever solve the Freddie mystery?


I hope he's ok and just involved in enjoying his summer.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope he's ok and just involved in enjoying his summer.


He had trim jail, then it got hot. Let's hope he is just smoking in the shade somewhere


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He had trim jail, then it got hot. Let's hope he is just smoking in the shade somewhere


Maybe he's just trimming slower? I've had those never-ending tables.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2021)

It's looking really gloomy out there, with rain coming tonight and tomorrow, along with cooler temps.

Hoping to cut my lawn, and hoping to buy another dehumidifier today. The one I bought a month ago isn't working that great, and I can't get my humidity below 50, so I am returning that one!

The flower room has been running about 55% humidity or more lately which is too high and it did hurt my resin production some, along with high temps. Poor babies....It's no wonder I had a few throwing some nanners  No signs of any bud rot or anything evil like that at least!

Have a great Saturday everyone!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's looking really gloomy out there, with rain coming tonight and tomorrow, along with cooler temps.
> 
> Hoping to cut my lawn, and hoping to buy another dehumidifier today. The one I bought a month ago isn't working that great, and I can't get my humidity below 50, so I am returning that one!
> 
> ...


What stage is your room in? Whatcha got going? Good luck with yard work!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What stage is your room in? Whatcha got going? Good luck with yard work!


I'm chopping now...I had some big Black Lime Bubba's, 5 have been chopped and 1 more to go, then there's some GMO testers looking outrageously good with huge fat buds and amazing smells, Lemon Diesel, Atomic, and at least 1 more strain that I'm forgetting ATM. Just been going at it slow, like 1 plant a night...a few of them need another week or so's time.

I'll get some pics of the GMO's...3 different phenos and I am excited to try them all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Here one for @BudmanTX new shoe's and I had to fix the toon track it down to the wire work for the fuel pump had to small of wireing for the I guess a fusible link it kept burning up not sure what the shop was trying to do but it played hell with the electrical systems O ya after that little fix's it broke the Dino machine ha ha ha I politely told him that he needs to find a new place to take it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm chopping now...I had some big Black Lime Bubba's, 5 have been chopped and 1 more to go, then there's some GMO testers looking outrageously good with huge fat buds and amazing smells, Lemon Diesel, Atomic, and at least 1 more strain that I'm forgetting ATM. Just been going at it slow, like 1 plant a night...a few of them need another week or so's time.
> 
> I'll get some pics of the GMO's...3 different phenos and I am excited to try them all.


I'm so jealous right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Break time!




I love blueberries!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so jealous right now


Do you have anything in flower?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Here I thought it was my mind but I guess the hand is shaking more than I thought better smoke more


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here I thought it was my mind but I guess the hand is shaking more than I thought better smoke more


Feelin alright this afternoon? How's best boy odin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have anything in flower?


Just because I'm an honest person and I'm at my Whits end I'm feeling like I'm feeding bugs f****** Aphids at the point of stopping so ya I said


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Feelin alright this afternoon? How's best boy odin?


He is doing great


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just because I'm an honest person and I'm at my Whits end I'm feeling like I'm feeding bugs f****** Aphids at the point of stopping so ya I said


Booo, aphids, huh? I always sprayed the yard plants with diluted blue dawn. No luck your end?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Welcome to My nightmareno matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to My nightmareView attachment 4921793View attachment 4921795View attachment 4921796no matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


Grrr those little assholes.... I have never had to deal with them too bad! What have you tried? I am happy to do some research. One of these days I will get them and know how to deal with it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to My nightmareView attachment 4921793View attachment 4921795View attachment 4921796no matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


Sorry to hear


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to My nightmareView attachment 4921793View attachment 4921795View attachment 4921796no matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


Jeff I'm so very sorry. I know that room would be toast at my house and I'd simply start over. Best of luck whatever you do  I think most of us have had a heartbreak or three.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to My nightmareView attachment 4921793View attachment 4921795View attachment 4921796no matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


Been there. Aphids, spider mites, white fly's, it sucks.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2021)

Do any of you remember that snake skin that I found in my chimney last fall that had me freaking out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do any of you remember that snake skin that I found in my chimney last fall that had me freaking out.View attachment 4921895


That's two.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's two.





manfredo said:


> Do any of you remember that snake skin that I found in my chimney last fall that had me freaking out.


Can we name them? I vote spliff and swisher :]


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's two.


Yes it is! I pulled one out but the other bigger one crawled up in the chimney! SOB!!!! Milk snakes I think.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to My nightmareView attachment 4921793View attachment 4921795View attachment 4921796no matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


Might be best to start fresh. Need any seeds? 

This stuff is great as a pest preventative 









Marrone Bio Innovations Venerate CG Quart (12/Cs)


Request a Quote - Bulk Discounts for Large Grow Operations.




www.growgeneration.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

^^^What he said 
They are always cutest in the seedling stage @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes it is! I pulled one out but the other bigger one crawled up in the chimney! SOB!!!! Milk snakes I think.


Do they have nipples?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Some one rang? Finally took a day off, didn't do crap....tomorrow is another story....fixen to setup a slab of pork belly for the smoker tomorrow....

So what's up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Burn you SOB BURN


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here one for @BudmanTX View attachment 4921758View attachment 4921760View attachment 4921762new shoe's and I had to fix the toon track it down to the wire work for the fuel pump had to small of wireing for the I guess a fusible link it kept burning up not sure what the shop was trying to do but it played hell with the electrical systems O ya after that little fix's it broke the Dino machine ha ha ha I politely told him that he needs to find a new place to take itView attachment 4921758View attachment 4921760View attachment 4921762


Nice car...that ever been on a road race track...jc...sorry for the b's with it..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Grrr those little assholes.... I have never had to deal with them too bad! What have you tried? I am happy to do some research. One of these days I will get them and know how to deal with it


That's awesome thanks for the offer I do really appreciate it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to My nightmareView attachment 4921793View attachment 4921795View attachment 4921796no matter what I do I've got a lot of it to do how can something so small make me question everything


Oh man I'm so sorry.....

Now I understand the fire post.....

Anything I can do......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice car...that ever been on a road race track...jc...sorry for the b's with it..


He takes it out on the quarter-mile track it runs low 9's definitely would not be the car to take on a road track


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He takes it out on the quarter-mile track it runs low 9's definitely would not be the car to take on a road track


No shit....sweet..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh man I'm so sorry.....
> 
> Now I understand the fire post.....
> 
> Anything I can do......


Just send me some positive energy that is all I can ask for right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> No shit....sweet..


It would do a lot better with a more experienced driver behind the wheel


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It would do a lot better with a more experienced driver behind the wheel


Was going to take some pictures of the engine but of course it was dirty and he didn't want to show it off dirty


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just send me some positive energy that is all I can ask for right now


No worries, positive from me....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Have you ever built a car for a younger person and you regretted it because you knew it had too much power


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It would do a lot better with a more experienced driver behind the wheel


Practice, practice, practice js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Don't know the exact amount of horsepower it was Rock Steady at 685 before the dino decided to give out


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you ever built a car for a younger person and you regretted it because you knew it had too much power


I was the younger person at a time....had a lot of fun too....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Practice, practice, practice js


It has scared him already once when he was trying to do some street racing so I'm not sure if he actually has it in him to do something with it or just have it as a toy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't know the exact amount of horsepower it was Rock Steady at 685 before the dino decided to give out



Race converted 70 bug, built a 2276 naturally asperated carb car....people hated me for a time.......12:20 at 120....surprised everyone....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Race converted 70 bug, built a 2276 naturally asperated carb car....people hated me for a time.......12:20 at 120....surprised everyone....


What did you do to switch out the Dual Weber's and put some single-barrel Predator carburetors on that thing or what


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has scared him already once when he was trying to do some street racing so I'm not sure if he actually has it in him to do something with it or just have it as a toy


It's the rush....adrilanin..and it is a learning experience, you know there are driving schools...for stuff like that....I went to one..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What did you do to switch out the Dual Weber's and put some single-barrel Predator carburetors on that thing or what


Weber all the way back then....48idfs duals...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Race converted 70 bug, built a 2276 naturally asperated carb car....people hated me for a time.......12:20 at 120....surprised everyone....


The biggest V W Motor of worked on would have to be an 1800 that I put into a three wheeler for a buddy of mine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> It's the rush....adrilanin..and it is a learning experience, you know there are driving schools...for stuff like that....I went to one..


You are preaching to the choir here when it comes to a Need for Speed don't tell anybody but took a break today in My Subaru topped out at a hundred and twenty the dam thing has no top end when you hit 5th gear there's nothing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are preaching to the choir here when it comes to a Need for Speed don't tell anybody but took a break today in My Subaru topped out at a hundred and twenty the dam thing has no top end when you hit 5th gear there's nothing


So who's SS is that? Your sub wrx version?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Weber all the way back then....48idfs duals...


What would be the funniest sounding vw motor ever if you could actually put a predator carburetor onto a vw Motor and make it work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> So who's SS is that? Your sub wrx version?


My youngest stepson's cousins the only reason I work on that vehicle


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What would be the funniest sounding vw motor ever if you could actually put a predator carburetor onto a vw Motor and make it work


I've heard through the wires some people are trying to develop a way to use the new fuel injection systems and adapt then to the air cooled world...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My youngest stepson's cousins the only reason I work on that vehicle


Gotcha...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

And he's a good kid He really is oh he works hard is a welder by trade so that should get your vote it got mine and for some damn reason I can't remember the name of the place he works oh s*** must be I'm stoned in tired


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've heard through the wires some people are trying to develop a way to use the new fuel injection systems and adapt then to the air cooled world...


I wonder how many manifolds are going to pop on that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Ok tablet bout to die....gonna get off..and I'm gonna enjoy some space tomatoes and beer.....there's a pork belly waiting for me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I wonder how many manifolds are going to pop on that


Dunno, I am watching though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And he's a good kid He really is oh he works hard is a welder by trade so that should get your vote it got mine and for some damn reason I can't remember the name of the place he works oh s*** must be I'm stoned in tired





BudmanTX said:


> Ok tablet bout to die....gonna get off..and I'm gonna enjoy some space tomatoes and beer.....there's a pork belly waiting for me....


Rest well


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Pork belly ready...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2021)

Morning.






Should be nice today. Low 80°'s kinda humid but not bad. Lots to do.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choresday, friend! Excuses for lots of cold lemonade and tea :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good choresday, friend! Excuses for lots of cold lemonade and tea :]


Yes tea...quila helps


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes tea...quila helps


It does, just don't flip or crash the ride-on mower...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2021)

I made this yesterday. It's the easiest way I've ever made mussels and freaking good. Only thing I did different was put some apple chips on the charcoal. And I also squeezed a lemon over it. Think I ate almost 2 lbs myself lol 








How to Make Mussels on the Grill


See just how easy and delicious it is to make grilled mussels. Not only do they taste great, but the clean-up is a breeze!




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Coffee and much pot is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Nothing like waking up with a hangover and you don't even drink (*&%#&*%@#*&) emotions suck more coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nothing like waking up with a hangover and you don't even drink (*&%#&*%@#*&) emotions suck more coffee


You feeling alright this morning? What's bothering you, friend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You feeling alright this morning? What's bothering you, friend.


The loss of my crop


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The loss of my crop


It happens to the best of people. I learned I can't put anything in my flower room that has been outside because I end up bringing in bugs. That is why I set up my closet veg space. Spider mites are the worst IMO.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

I was just telling a friend that I've lost ladies before but I could blaim other for it but this time not so much


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The loss of my crop


Do you have a plan on what's next? You could try to take some of the nicer cuts off, spinosad them, and bomb the room while the cuttings quarantine and root. Want me to start you some seedies that you can pick up once the rooms clean?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was just telling a friend that I've lost ladies before but I could blaim other for it but this time not so much


I hear that, it feels like we let them down when they don't get to the end, if it's a veggie or a weed plant.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

I fought a good fight but in the end they just beat me down


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I fought a good fight but in the end they just beat me down


Get back up again, the weed and the coffee surplus without your efforts would be catastrophic <3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have a plan on what's next? You could try to take some of the nicer cuts off, spinosad them, and bomb the room while the cuttings quarantine and root. Want me to start you some seedies that you can pick up once the rooms clean?


I went that way already and here I'm at again so I'm tearing it all down and


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I went that way already and here I'm at again so I'm tearing it all down and View attachment 4922369


Get aggressive on them! Are they in both areas? Veg and flower, or just one? Do you have to leave the house for that stuff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I went that way already and here I'm at again so I'm tearing it all down and View attachment 4922369


And I'm also working on a spell of protection


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2021)

Do you have any aphids on your house plants?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you have any aphids on your house plants?


Have not seen any but I'm sure that they are there


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you have any aphids on your house plants?


This. It's why I am offering to start some while you really comb over the house. They will creep over from your window plants like butts. Be vigilant. Up cast the circle of protection


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This. It's why I am offering to start some while you really comb over the house. They will creep over from your window plants like butts. Be vigilant. Up cast the circle of protection


I'd actually not germ or bring in anything until after I went nuclear on the space. But that's me and I'm conservative.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd actually not germ or bring in anything until after I went nuclear on the space. But that's me and I'm conservative.


Yeah, I am saying he can drive from boring quad cities to chicago in a month and take them. Not in his house until he is done going all wild warrior the bug slayer.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The loss of my crop


I feel your pain bro....It sucks, and when it happens it is soul crushing. It happened to me over a year ago with powdery mildew, and it's the reason I joined this site! And I found help here, from Annie and others.

Start a program to ward off pests, insects and diseases BEFORE they happen. You can do this several different ways, but I choose to do it organically, since I am growing in organic soil. 

I use 2 products. Both made by the same company, and both certified organic.

One is Regalia CG, which protects plants from powdery mildew, and the second product is Venerate CG. which protects against a bunch of pests, Aphids included. The Cg stands for "Cannabis Gardens".

These 2 products are the core of my IPM (Integrated Pest Management). It's a little pricey to gteb started but you can find both products for around $50 a quart, and a quart will last you well over a year. I use both on my vegy gardens also. It works out to a few dollars a week to be protected from all the most common issues, your plants will be bigger and healthier, and best of all, nor more crushed soul.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd actually not germ or bring in anything until after I went nuclear on the space. But that's me and I'm conservative.


The fire's have already started burnt 3 ladies last night the neighborhood was smelling good last night but that's about all I can get away with at one time


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)

Marrone Bio Innovations Venerate CG Quart - advanced bioinsecticide


Your biological go to insecticide, Venerate® CG is your in-season insecticide with multiple modes of action to beat down pests impacting the health and productivity of your plants. Excellent IPM for spider mites, russet mites, aphids, and thrips. Apply 2 to 5 Tbsp./gallon at 7 day interval. No...




growgreenmi.com





Cheapest place to buy that I have found and they have killer sales regularly


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I feel your pain bro....It sucks, and when it happens it is soul crushing. It happened to me over a year ago with powdery mildew, and it's the reason I joined this site! And I found help here, from Annie and others.
> 
> Start a program to ward off pests, insects and diseases BEFORE they happen. You can do this several different ways, but I choose to do it organically, since I am growing in organic soil.
> 
> ...


Oooh, thanks. I was looking for a preventative aside from spinoff and neem, that is a little safer


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The fire's have already started burnt 3 ladies last night the neighborhood was smelling good last night but that's about all I can get away with at one time


Yes, this is the stuff!!!! If any aren't too bad you can possibly save them


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

I would like to say thank you all for your support and kind words I will be how did Annie put it going nuclear on the room and starting all over and be for my pride or my German malenessness gets in my way ask and the most important thing is listen and do your due diligence


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


>


You spray every week?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I feel your pain bro....It sucks, and when it happens it is soul crushing. It happened to me over a year ago with powdery mildew, and it's the reason I joined this site! And I found help here, from Annie and others.
> 
> Start a program to ward off pests, insects and diseases BEFORE they happen. You can do this several different ways, but I choose to do it organically, since I am growing in organic soil.
> 
> ...


I can't say enough good stuff about Marrone's Regalia. I keep thinking if I have another issue I'd go with a Marrone solution.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Suffer from a very bad case of terminal uniqueness disease


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Suffer from a very bad case of terminal uniqueness disease


You got it, dude! And I think we all suffer from that, some kind of stubborn gene...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

so we got a lot of lady's bugs and a lotsof babies and as I'm taking these pictures a wasp came by and grad an aphid didn't know wasps ate them wow that was cool


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4922423View attachment 4922424View attachment 4922425View attachment 4922432 so we got a lot of lady's bugs and a lotsof babies and as I'm taking these pictures a wasp came by and grad an aphid didn't know wasps ate them wow that was cool


They do! Ants too, I used to sit and watch the ants march and herd aphids up and down our Roses and rhododendrons. Fuck wasps tho 

Smoking a bowl for your ladies last sunrise. Then going to work, wish me luck walking in a straight line.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

O yeah that house in the second pictures is one of the cops that live on my block


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They do! Ants too, I used to sit and watch the ants march and herd aphids up and down our Roses and rhododendrons. Fuck wasps tho
> 
> Smoking a bowl for your ladies last sunrise. Then going to work, wish me luck walking in a straight line.


Why would you ever want to do that Bob and weave go for the zig zag going down the road


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yeah that house in the second pictures is one of the cops that live on my block


I give the cops in my neighborhood a discount at work...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I am saying he can drive from boring quad cities to chicago in a month and take them. Not in his house until he is done going all wild warrior the bug slayer.


I'm going to haft to name a character that. Ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to haft to name a character that. Ha ha ha


Jeff Chitin-crusher, archdruid barbarian multiclass with an axe that crits 17 and up on bugs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff Chitin-crusher, archdruid barbarian multiclass with an axe that crits 17 and up on bugs.


Go to work ha ha ha hit me up later if you want


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Go to work ha ha ha hit me up later if you want


5e has some neat opportunities like that. >:] I should build you a character from 5e so you can see what they look like


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

That is awesome looking forward to seeing what you come up with have a great day at work


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> You spray every week?


Yes, once a week until I have pistils forming, then I stop. You can spray it on buds they say, but who wants to do that even if it is organic!...But if you had a problem I guess. 

The Regalia can also be used as a dip or added directly to the soil...I'm not sure about the Venerate, I've only sprayed that one. I've never had a bug problem, and trying to keep it that way. The PM was bad enough!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Morning.






Lots of rain and some more rain tomorrow too. I'll be in the shop....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Coffee coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

I'd hate to say it but we need need rain our ground is like cracked concrete right now underneath green grass well right now it is green if no rain I give it a week


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Time to see if I won the pool 32 shot 3 dead nope I mist it ha ha ha some people like it is hot but not so much in Chicago hmmm DarkWeb are you from the south side or the north


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Good morning chill people! Weekend wahoo! Gonna eat some hash browns and run around in the yard with the puppies. 

Then doctor appointment... boooo....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people! Weekend wahoo! Gonna eat some hash browns and run around in the yard with the puppies.
> 
> Then doctor appointment... boooo....


Nothing serious I hope just a check up good coffee to you and be safe out there


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nothing serious I hope just a check up good coffee to you and be safe out there


I mean... this is probably the first appointment on the road to some surgeries, but I should be okay. Don't get hernias kids...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean... this is probably the first appointment on the road to some surgeries, but I should be okay. Don't get hernias kids...


Tell little miss tug a lot to take it ez on you it is miss that likes to tug


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tell little miss tug a lot to take it ez on you it is miss that likes to tug


But she is made of wiggles and tugs...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people! Weekend wahoo! Gonna eat some hash browns and run around in the yard with the puppies.
> 
> Then doctor appointment... boooo....


Doctors appt. for me this afternoon too, but just my monthly pain management, and it;s a nice drive through the country. 

This morning I'm about to dis-assemble some kitchen cabinets, sand them, and then prime them, hopefully before my doctors appt.

But first, a dab or two to set the mood  

Happy Monday all


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Doctors appt. for me this afternoon too, but just my monthly pain management, and it;s a nice drive through the country.
> 
> This morning I'm about to dis-assemble some kitchen cabinets, sand them, and then prime them, hopefully before my doctors appt.
> 
> ...


Wow! Busy! Hope the dabs make it go quick, or pleasantly!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The loss of my crop


That sucks Jeff, I’m sorry.  Like @manfredo I lost a crop to pm recently and can relate to how you’re feeling


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

This is making me want to go comb over my tent for all the bad things lurking in there. I have an ominous feeling now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks Jeff, I’m sorry.  Like @manfredo I lost a crop to pm recently and can relate to how you’re feeling


Bummed out for sure but with you kind people running around in here that made me feel better about it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean... this is probably the first appointment on the road to some surgeries, but I should be okay. Don't get hernias kids...


Ouch, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bummed out for sure but with you kind people running around in here that made me feel better about it


I was so close to quitting. Here is a couple pics of how bad it was…. Looked like talcum powder was dumped on it. I fought it for like a month before surrendering.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean... this is probably the first appointment on the road to some surgeries, but I should be okay. Don't get hernias kids...


Bummer, sorry.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Was that just humidity? Or were there other issues?


Laughing Grass said:


> I was so close to quitting. Here is a couple pics of how bad it was…. Looked like talcum powder was dumped on it. I fought it for like a month before surrendering.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Was that just humidity? Or were there other issues?


Everyone here helped me determine it was a dead spot in my circulation. I changed fans and have been using regalia religiously every week and haven’t had any problems since.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everyone here helped me determine it was a dead spot in my circulation. I changed fans and have been using regalia religiously every week and haven’t had any problems since.


Ahhh, that makes total sense. I am always worried about pm and bud rot. I got totally isolated rot in a weird above canopy cola my second grow and was pissed. It didn't even matter, I had plenty, but since then I hate mold and get these little panic moments about it. You would think I would like defoliation more, but I love the way leaves wave in the wind. I let my tents get bushy. I ordered some regalia too, manfredo needs to get a cut if he doesn't already hah!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

ok why in the hell am i awake....oh that right......$$$$$......smh

welp after a long weekend of the 100's....yes you guessed it.....100's some more.....ugh.....77F this morning dew point 72.....todays's high......97F but with the dew point 106F or above......think i'll stay in A/c while i'm at work....got plenty of things to do....

shouldn't have stayed up so late....step daughter came out....having problems with her baby daddy........course she sat around and had some of my pork belly too.....

time for a taco or 2.........potato and egg.....why yes i will....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

pork belly and sausage...that was right after i cut it up.........not much left after last night.......glad i brought some in for lunch......i was lucky on that....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4923065
> 
> pork belly and sausage...that was right after i cut it up.........not much left after last night.......glad i brought some in for lunch......i was lucky on that....


Toss some of that in a brioche bun and come on over this way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Toss some of that in a brioche bun and come on over this way.


no problem......

that's how i made mine.......toasted some hamburger buns......little of the pork belly, some bbq sauce, lettuce and tomato......and then i fell asleep on the couch.......wife had to wake me....

it had been a long day cooking and being in the heat....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh, that makes total sense. I am always worried about pm and bud rot. I got totally isolated rot in a weird above canopy cola my second grow and was pissed. It didn't even matter, I had plenty, but since then I hate mold and get these little panic moments about it. You would think I would like defoliation more, but I love the way leaves wave in the wind. I let my tents get bushy. I ordered some regalia too, manfredo needs to get a cut if he doesn't already hah!!!


The funny thing is I was big on defoliation.... maybe too much lol. I'll have to dig up a pic. I haven't done any defoliating this grow. Do you have humidity issues in your garden?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

A little off the top?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I made this yesterday. It's the easiest way I've ever made mussels and freaking good. Only thing I did different was put some apple chips on the charcoal. And I also squeezed a lemon over it. Think I ate almost 2 lbs myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no pics?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A little off the top?
> 
> View attachment 4923099


just a tad only please.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> just a tad only please.......


I'm all about extremes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

No word from Freddie yet? @shrxhky420 has been awol for a while too. I've seen him in my reactions.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

So, I went to a Thai restaurant last night, and they asked me how spicy I wanted my noodles.

Her : “How spicy do you want it, from 1-5)

Me : “How about a 6 outta 5”

i knew I was in for it when she instantly gave me a huge smile.

seriously



































My butthole burns


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

I would add some Southside chicago giardiniera (pickled spicy okra, green tomato slices, carrots, bell pepper, and olives in the italian style) to that and then find a nap in the sun.


Laughing Grass said:


> The funny thing is I was big on defoliation.... maybe too much lol. I'll have to dig up a pic. I haven't done any defoliating this grow. Do you have humidity issues in your garden?


My tent stays at 45 during the day and 50 at night right now...
I bought big extractor! I have not had humidity since that second nooby grow where I only had a 2 pint dehuey hahahah! Now I pull 3 gallons a day out of the air in there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm all about extremes.


NnnOOOO.....not you....never


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no problem......
> 
> that's how i made mine.......toasted some hamburger buns......little of the pork belly, some bbq sauce, lettuce and tomato......and then i fell asleep on the couch.......wife had to wake me....
> 
> it had been a long day cooking and being in the heat....


Where in the HE double hockey stick is the hot sauce


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

little gift from the garden......

these are called moon flowers, typically they on bloom during the moon cycle, nother name if i am correct is a Wizards Flower.....

surprised they made it this year, gotta be careful though, they will take over a bead.......the seed pod looks like a prickly pair.....

and she's doing just fine.....with this heat, just gotta keep up with the watering at night


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where in the HE double hockey stick is the hot sauce


normally with a pork belly doesn't need hot sauce......but i did cut up a jalopeno and put a little on my sandwich last night....give it a kick so to speak...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> NnnOOOO.....not you....never


I gave my brother a trim last month and it didn’t look too bad if I do say so myself. It didn’t look good, but not too bad


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gave my brother a trim last month and it didn’t look too bad if I do say so myself. It didn’t look good, but not too bad


Now that's what his wife told him to HIS face, what did she say to you in private.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> normally with a pork belly doesn't need hot sauce......but i did cut up a jalopeno and put a little on my sandwich last night....give it a kick so to speak...


Well I don't know what to think about that but it looks great and a killer flower to


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I would add some Southside chicago giardiniera (pickled spicy okra, green tomato slices, carrots, bell pepper, and olives in the italian style) to that and then find a nap in the sun.
> 
> My tent stays at 45 during the day and 50 at night right now...View attachment 4923113
> I bought big extractor! I have not had humidity since that second nooby grow where I only had a 2 pint dehuey hahahah! Now I pull 3 gallons a day out of the air in there...


Nice! I’m between 50 and 60 year round. Luckily the dehumidifier on my furnace is enough to handle my humidity


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No word from Freddie yet? @shrxhky420 has been awol for a while too. I've seen him in my reactions.


Shrx is OK, just jobbing out as usual.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

I had to buy one, damn, even with central air that keeps the rest of the house dry and horrible...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gave my brother a trim last month and it didn’t look too bad if I do say so myself. It didn’t look good, but not too bad


cool...it took me a little while to understand defol......but as i kept growing i started to notice something.....it's not defol.....but alot of times as the plant ages...they seem to shed on they're own.....that's what my current one is doing now.....my simplton thinking as the plant ages and uses it's energy it decided to use up leaves and then drops them......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I don't know what to think about that but it looks great and a killer flower to


thanks....once the seed pot start coming out.....i'll pluck them and give them away....


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cool...it took me a little while to understand defol......but as i kept growing i started to notice something.....it's not defol.....but alot of times as the plant ages...they seem to shed on they're own.....that's what my current one is doing now.....my simplton thinking as the plant ages and uses it's energy it decided to use up leaves and then drops them......


From what I've read they put all their energy into flowering and the leaves are sacrificed to concentrate on that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks....once the seed pot start coming out.....i'll pluck them and give them away....


That sounds awesome


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> From what I've read they put all their energy into flowering and the leaves are sacrificed to concentrate on that.


bingo.....i'm finding bout a leaf a day right now......i'll inspect the plant find a probable candidate....tap it with my finger and if it falls off it falls off....other than that....she'll do it on her own...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now that's what his wife told him to HIS face, what did she say to you in private.


She wants him to shave his head. He's kinda balding and always wears a baseball hat so it was a curling out around his ears and just looked goofy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cool...it took me a little while to understand defol......but as i kept growing i started to notice something.....it's not defol.....but alot of times as the plant ages...they seem to shed on they're own.....that's what my current one is doing now.....my simplton thinking as the plant ages and uses it's energy it decided to use up leaves and then drops them......


I have no idea what I'm doing most of the time, just trying different things. I was nervous about getting PM again so I went to the other extreme. That plant didn't turn out great. Not sure if it was me or genetics.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no pics?


No those didn't last long lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> bingo.....i'm finding bout a leaf a day right now......i'll inspect the plant find a probable candidate....tap it with my finger and if it falls off it falls off....other than that....she'll do it on her own...


My Sativa's are really bad about it, even the sugar leaves are "drying up", might be a sign it needs chopped, but I still don't see a lot of amber trichomes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing most of the time, just trying different things. I was nervous about getting PM again so I went to the other extreme. That plant didn't turn out great. Not sure if it was me or genetics.


practice, practice, practice........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Sativa's are really bad about it, even the sugar leaves are "drying up", might be a sign it needs chopped, but I still don't see a lot of amber trichomes.


most sativa's don't get alot of amber from what i've seen......for me Sativa...chop time is clear to cloudy.....with mostly cloudy.....then chop time..


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> most sativa's don't get alot of amber from what i've seen......for me Sativa...chop time is clear to cloudy.....with mostly cloudy.....then chop time..


I'll take another look before they go to sleep today.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> most sativa's don't get alot of amber from what i've seen......for me Sativa...chop time is clear to cloudy.....with mostly cloudy.....then chop time..


They are at 15 weeks since flip...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are at 15 weeks since flip...lol.



holy crap......lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap......lol


Just read a journal on this strain, he cut at 13 weeks, guess I should start hacking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just read a journal on this strain, he cut at 13 weeks, guess I should start hacking.


time to grab the glasses and the loupe.......eh?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 14, 2021)

Good Day, coffee was good, DDS flowers turned to ash , just couldn't decide what to do.

Trial for sling TV, Euro 2020, I know it's 2021, fu 2020.

Sitting and watching Poland vs. Slovakia, woohoo. I have been to Poland twice when my daughter was working there. Go Poland.

Everyone else get back to work, I am really retired for a couple of weeks.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 14, 2021)

crap, hit the post and bounced in off goalkeepers head, Slovakia 1-0


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are at 15 weeks since flip...lol.


You are close then sounds like my Panama Red 14 to 17 weeks in flower


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> time to grab the glasses and the loupe.......eh?


I chopped them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I chopped them.


how'd they look?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are close then sounds like my Panama Red 14 to 17 weeks in flower


a true Mexican Sativa is like that too....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how'd they look?


Mostly cloudy, a few amber but not many. It would be 16 weeks on Thurs. My hands stink...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mostly cloudy, a few amber but not many. It would be 16 weeks on Thurs. My hands stink...lol.


16 weeks flower or total grow?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mostly cloudy, a few amber but not many. It would be 16 weeks on Thurs. My hands stink...lol.


was it resinous? ok sticky?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4923221


pretty close, while i was cooking i had the garden hose next to me to cool me off


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Weird how this thread has become the defacto chitchat thread. Mysunnyboy's legacy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty close, while i was cooking i had the garden hose next to me to cool me off


it's 68° here and we're having a thunderstorm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's 68° here and we're having a thunderstorm.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> was it resinous? ok sticky?


Didn't feel up the buds...lol. Edit, there were plenty of trichomes looking through the loupe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4923234


Lol not bragging, I'd prefer it be 10° warmer. 



raratt said:


> Didn't feel up the buds.


And you call yourself a grower


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Didn't feel up the buds...lol. Edit, there were plenty of trichomes looking through the loupe.


nice

so you didn't feel her up huh.....what kinda man are ya....sheesh


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Sativa's are really bad about it, even the sugar leaves are "drying up", might be a sign it needs chopped, but I still don't see a lot of amber trichomes.


Real sativas don't always turn amber.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are at 15 weeks since flip...lol.


Real sativas can do 20 without breaking a sweat. They act more like perennials and you just take what you need once they reach a certain age and they keep growing. More like perennial vines than annual bushes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No those didn't last long lol


Sounds better than ours on Friday. They added so much basil it kinda tasted like an anise flavour. I was out with people so I'm not complaining.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Real sativas can do 20 without breaking a sweat. They act more like perennials and you just take what you need once they reach a certain age and they keep growing. More like perennial vines than annual bushes.


I am a little paranoid after the herm last run.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Real sativas don't always turn amber.


It's supposed to be 70% Sativa.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's supposed to be 70% Sativa.


Pull a test nug, quick try and test the high. That will give you the information you need.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds better than ours on Friday. They added so much basil it kinda tasted like an anise flavour. I was out with people so I'm not complaining.


It's all about the friends you are with.......then you can all complain together


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

ahhhh a nice sativa upity high are always nice........


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pull a test nug, quick try and test the high. That will give you the information you need.


I cut it (them), so it is what it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I cut it, so it is what it is.


Works better than being what it isn't.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I cut it (them), so it is what it is.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Works better than being what it isn't.


Meh, I have 2 Dragon fruit that have been out there for awhile, and a couple Kashmir Kush small plants I'm flowering to try it out, so I just moved them to the center of the light. I have 2 mothers for the KK and a mother for Wedding Cake, plus some seedlings of other strains. It's not going to be empty for awhile.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Must be time for coffee  and THC


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Must be time for coffee View attachment 4923354


Clean your cup dude it looks like my bong


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

And wash my flavor never you sound like my wife kinda 


DustyDuke said:


> Clean your cup dude it looks like my bong


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Clean your cup dude it looks like my bong


Do you not see the rings each one tells a story and when I'm dust some archaeologist is going to find it and rewrite history


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Eww.... crunchy coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Eww.... crunchy coffee


What no sock coffee for you


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What no sock coffee for you


I am riding high, no caffiene needed. Shit. I sat down to take a rest on my walk home and the endorphins amd the edible both dropped...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am riding high, no caffiene needed. Shit. I sat down to take a rest on my walk home and the endorphins amd the edible both dropped...


How did the Dr appt go????


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How did the Dr appt go????


Surgery....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surgery....


I got mesh a long time back. You getting something similar?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got mesh a long time back. You getting something similar?


Probably!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Probably!


You got this!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this!


But I need to move house first....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surgery....


I hate when that happens but most of the time when it is said and done it is worth it


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I hate when that happens but most of the time when it is said and done it is worth it


I have had several, I am not a surgeryphobe, the only thing I hate is the grogginess after. All my chronic pains are worse than any piddly surgery I have had lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But I need to move house first....


Shit I would rather have surgery then move again


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 14, 2021)

Wake and Bake: What's better?

I'll tell you.
What's better than waking and baking is waking because your wife has your peace pipe in her mouth and wants to have a snack on the way out the door befor a nice long 12 hour shift. Then I bake!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

DieselNuts said:


> Wake and Bake: What's better?
> 
> I'll tell you.
> What's better than waking and baking is waking because your wife has your peace pipe in her mouth and wants to have a snack on the way out the door befor a nice long 12 hour shift. Then I bake!


Aww how sweet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww how sweet


Children at play


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Children at play


I think adults do that too, jeff :/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Wait what the what here I thought you had to wait until you got to the car


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

::sniff:: ::sniff:: i smell new person.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ::sniff:: ::sniff:: i smell new person.....


Can we humps it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can we humps it?


Be gentle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surgery....


Bummer, I’m sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be gentle


Lol T&T isn’t gentle.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, I’m sorry


feh, i will buy some blumats and smoke the 2 week recovery away :] An excuse to spend money on the ladies?!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can we humps it?


i dunno...you might need this...



and wash after.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> feh, i will buy some blumats and smoke the 2 week recovery away :] An excuse to spend money on the ladies?!


Yay shopping!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

and yes ladies and gent...it has turned...into....cold beer and space tomatoes time.....woohoo




Rsawr said:


> feh, i will buy some blumats and smoke the 2 week recovery away :] An excuse to spend money on the ladies?!


you can spend some money on me if you want...... 

just remember i am taken...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol T&T isn’t gentle.


It’s not so bad if you spit on it first.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol T&T isn’t gentle.


No no I was telling you to be gentle so you did not hurt yourself your not as young as you once were and them lower back cramps are a b*tch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s not so bad if you spit on it first.


We do not believe in over-watering here and no reach-around


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No no I was telling you to be gentle so you did not hurt yourself *your not as young as you once were* and them lower back cramps are a b*tch


Your a brave man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Your a brave man


Ahhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s not so bad if you spit on it first.


lol and there it is... I think I puked in my mouth a little.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> No no I was telling you to be gentle so you did not hurt yourself your not as young as you once were and them lower back cramps are a b*tch


I'm not _that old_ lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We do not believe in over-watering here and no reach-around


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not _that old_ lol


That’s exactly what old people say


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ::sniff:: ::sniff:: i smell new person.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Your a brave man


Nope nope I'm shaggy with Scooby doooooooo


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and yes ladies and gent...it has turned...into....cold beer and space tomatoes time.....woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taken to where? Details matter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> taken to where? Details matter.


We like Details


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No word from Freddie yet? @shrxhky420 has been awol for a while too. I've seen him in my reactions.





raratt said:


> Shrx is OK, just jobbing out as usual.


What he said! Work work work. Lol. A 12 hour day is a short day now. 
Almost have a full staff, but even then the learning curve... I anticipate 3-6 months of craziness if not longer. 
Weekends? Um, no not really. 6-8 hrs on the computer. 
I'm in a meeting now. Lol. About 3 more hours before mamashark starts yelling at me to call it quits 

Always waking and baking and it's maintenance from there. 
   

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What he said! Work work work. Lol. A 12 hour day is a short day now.
> Almost have a full staff, but even then the learning curve... I anticipate 3-6 months of craziness if not longer.
> Weekends? Um, no not really. 6-8 hrs on the computer.
> I'm in a meeting now. Lol. About 3 more hours before mamashark starts yelling at me to call it quits
> ...


You're going to miss out on summer. I guess those new cabinets aren't going ot pay for themselves.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What he said! Work work work. Lol. A 12 hour day is a short day now.
> Almost have a full staff, but even then the learning curve... I anticipate 3-6 months of craziness if not longer.
> Weekends? Um, no not really. 6-8 hrs on the computer.
> I'm in a meeting now. Lol. About 3 more hours before mamashark starts yelling at me to call it quits
> ...


Is it a zoom thingy if so you know that over haft of them are in underwear ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What he said! Work work work. Lol. A 12 hour day is a short day now.
> Almost have a full staff, but even then the learning curve... I anticipate 3-6 months of craziness if not longer.
> Weekends? Um, no not really. 6-8 hrs on the computer.
> I'm in a meeting now. Lol. About 3 more hours before mamashark starts yelling at me to call it quits
> ...


Don't forget to take care of your self sounds like you have a lot of people depend on you and I know that I for one enjoy having you around


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're going to miss out on summer. I guess those new cabinets aren't going ot pay for themselves.


Going to a concert at the end of the month, down in Orange County. That's going to be a piece of my summer.

I got teeth I need to buy too.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it a zoom thingy if so you know that over haft of them are in underwear ha ha ha


I'm part of the crew still in my underwear. Lol. I never turn on my camera. 




Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't forget to take care of your self sounds like you have a lot of people depend on you and I know that I for one enjoy having you around


Thanks bud! I smoke a lot of weed, and I mean a lot! 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Well then give me a sec this bud is for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Going to a concert at the end of the month, down in Orange County. That's going to be a piece of my summer.
> 
> I got teeth I need to buy too.
> 
> ...


The concert will be awesome!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Ok I'm ready


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Going to a concert at the end of the month, down in Orange County. That's going to be a piece of my summer.
> 
> I got teeth I need to buy too.
> 
> ...


Exciting! Who are you going to see?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Shit I forgot about the details got to have the details @shrxhky420


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Going to a concert at the end of the month, down in Orange County. That's going to be a piece of my summer.
> 
> SH420


That's a hell of a drive. Surprised whomever you are seeing isn't coming up to the bay somewhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I for one enjoy having you around


I’m only friendly with him so he’ll show me a picture of Nadine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't be greedy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m only friendly with him so he’ll show me a picture of Nadine


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 14, 2021)

You guys are awesome! I really do miss playing around with you all. 
We'll be hanging around a few vaccinated friends, so the trip isn't just the concert. 








Craft Beer Festival | Summer Roots Fest | Silverado


Summer Roots will be held at the sprawling Oak Canyon Park on June 26th 2021, centrally located in Silverado, CA. Enjoy live performances from an impressive lineup of reggae artists, including FORTUNATE YOUTH + THE EXPENDABLES + PACIFIC DUB + ARISE ROOTS + ELI-MAC + BIKINI TRILL + ROOTS OF MINE...




www.summerrootsfest.com




I'll probably be pretty cross faded 

I was at this show...





Stay safe out there 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

Morning.






Let the fun begin......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have had several, I am not a surgeryphobe, the only thing I hate is the grogginess after. All my chronic pains are worse than any piddly surgery I have had lol


Depending on the location they maybe able to do a regional or even a local anesthetic. It's worth asking about.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You guys are awesome! I really do miss playing around with you all.
> We'll be hanging around a few vaccinated friends, so the trip isn't just the concert.
> 
> 
> ...


Silverado Canyon is a venue now!!!  I hiked that and Trabuco in my youth. Oh how the OC has changed. Be safe!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Depending on the location they maybe able to do a regional or even a local anesthetic. It's worth asking about.


No local for me. The diastasis recti is too bad haha. I am likely gonna push it back a year while I move, then go and get the full cyborg tummy. Think they can make my belly button dispense a single joint every morning?

Good morning chill people. Porch blunt and puppies.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun eh? In 10 minutes I'm hitting the streets. Have to be up by 3 AM now to be in before sunrise. You don't want to be running after sunrise, or you puke in the sprinklers (if you're lucky enough to find a sprinkler)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No local for me. The diastasis recti is too bad haha. I am likely gonna push it back a year while I move, then go and get the full cyborg tummy. Think they can make my belly button dispense a single joint every morning?
> 
> Good morning chill people. Porch blunt and puppies.


You have a postpartum abdomen and you never had kids!! That seems horribly unfair. You should ask god for your money back! Actually they usually do something called an abdominoplasty (tummy tuck) for that and you can have regional anesthesia although they need to also block T6.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6545934/#:~:text=Regional%20anesthesia%20for%20abdominoplasty%20is,preferences%20compared%20with%20general%20anesthesia.&text=%5B17%5D%20Costs%2C%20time%20to,in%20the%20spinal%20anesthesia%20group


.

Anyway whatever you choose I wish you the very best of luck and your tummy should look awesome after this!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fun eh? In 10 minutes I'm hitting the streets. Have to be up by 3 AM now to be in before sunrise. You don't want to be running after sunrise, or you puke in the sprinklers (if you're lucky enough to find a sprinkler)


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You have a postpartum abdomen and you never had kids!! That seems horribly unfair. You should ask god for your money back! Actually they usually do something called an abdominoplasty (tummy tuck) for that and you can have regional anesthesia although they need to also block T6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had the tuck, it's what caused the issue. Bad scarring internally, outside looks fly. The scar is so well hidden I had to point it out to the doctor yesterday. Thanks! I am excited to be able to do things without wearing a binder :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fun eh? In 10 minutes I'm hitting the streets. Have to be up by 3 AM now to be in before sunrise. You don't want to be running after sunrise, or you puke in the sprinklers (if you're lucky enough to find a sprinkler)


70° and so humid the rocks are sweating right now. Demolition starts it 2 hours


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)

Dam cup has a hole in it my coffee keeps disappearinggood coffee coffee coffee to you all


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You guys are awesome! I really do miss playing around with you all.
> We'll be hanging around a few vaccinated friends, so the trip isn't just the concert.
> 
> 
> ...


Craft Beer is all you had to say...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 15, 2021)

I always forget about caffiene if I smoke first...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 70° and so humid the rocks are sweating right now. Demolition starts it 2 hours


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

:::okes head in:::::

Morning.......

It's a nice 73F and muggy again today.....getting tired of this.....high today 96F but actual air temp 103F or higher

Coffee is up and it's hot......u know where everything else is.....

Wife woke up with me this morning, we sat back watched the local news and she looks at me, you wanna make breakfast.....sure why not.....so we made 4 pieaces of toast, 2 sunny side up eggs and heated up some crushed ham......aka egg sandwich.....yum....i had a little hot sauce for my, wife didn't want any.......so yes, i'm stuffed......

welp i get to hide in the machine shop this morning.....got 2 king pin link pin spindals sets to take apart and clean so i can put them back together tomorrow ..... then before the heat hits, i'll move into the A/C.......


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 15, 2021)

Morning and its going to be a little hot. Supposed to get to 104, but its a dry heat.

Poland lost 2-1, stupid referee's were the main reason.

England plays today, woohoo.

Chasing gophers today under my mulch pile.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)

Ugh hayyyy ssex what the what I'm in the car going to the Dr appt dam women she did it to me again may you all get that one thing that makes you happy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ugh hayyyy ssex what the what I'm in the car going to the Dr appt dam women she did it to me again may you all get that one thing that makes you happy


so that nug on the hook worked??? huh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so that nug on the hook worked??? huh


Like a charm


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 15, 2021)

Quail juveniles are getting bigger :


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)

And you can't even see the hook got to go have a great day


----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2021)

Demo'd a small kitchen this morning. Just removed some sink base cabinets and a few counter tops, and I'm headed out to the shop now to put the first coat of enamel of the "new" cabinets that I primed yesterday. My laminate for the counter tops should be here Thursday, so with any luck I can have this little project wrapped up by the end of the week, I hope!

I'd like to build new laminate counter tops for my own house too. I did some for a buddy in this high end laminate that looks so much like granite, you really have to look to tell they are laminate !


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Demo'd a small kitchen this morning. Just removed some sink base cabinets and a few counter tops, and I'm headed out to the shop now to put the first coat of enamel of the "new" cabinets that I primed yesterday. My laminate for the counter tops should be here Thursday, so with any luck I can have this little project wrapped up by the end of the week, I hope!
> 
> I'd like to build new laminate counter tops for my own house too. I did some for a buddy in this high end laminate that looks so much like granite, you really have to look to tell they are laminate !
> 
> View attachment 4923829



@manfredo This is interesting.




__





Stone Coat Epoxy Countertops - Order Epoxy Resin Countertops Supplies for Premium Poured Resin Countertops


Learn how to create your own epoxy countertops and shop for the right products at Stone Coat Countertops. Our videos and guides show what epoxy resin products will work for your DIY or professional project. Find it all at StoneCoatCountertops.com




www.stonecoatcountertops.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

Our air conditioner fully gave up the ghost this morning. At least we got that extra year we were hoping for and it didn't happen in August. $3,500 for a new 24,000 BTU installed and they're installing a new General Aire dehumidifier for no charge.

It's gonna be hot in here for a couple days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Quail juveniles are getting bigger :
> 
> View attachment 4923816


Is that a bunny just to the left of them?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our air conditioner fully gave up the ghost this morning. At least we got that extra year we were hoping for and it didn't happen in August. $3,500 for a new 24,000 BTU installed and they're installing a new General Aire dehumidifier for no charge.
> 
> It's gonna be hot in here for a couple days.


You're gonna love it once done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

Spindals are in the wash......damn it's hot back there......glad i'm inside in the A/C


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna love it once done.


He said the same thing. Whenever it was 90+ out it really struggled to keep the main floor cool, that shouldn't be a problem anymore. It doesn't look like it's going to be very hot for the rest of the week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He said the same thing. Whenever it was 90+ out it really struggled to keep the main floor cool, that shouldn't be a problem anymore. It doesn't look like it's going to be very hot for the rest of the week.
> 
> View attachment 4923921


that's my kinda weather......screw the 100's


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Quail juveniles are getting bigger :
> 
> View attachment 4923816


California Quail, or Gambel’s?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's my kinda weather......screw the 100's


80 is more in my comfort zone but I'm not gonna complain


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 80 is more in my comfort zone but I'm not gonna complain


if you want to complain.......come down here........

and Fiesta is supposed to start up this week tooo.........smh...that's what we need a bunch of drunk, hot people running the streets.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> if you want to complain.......come down here........
> 
> and Fiesta is supposed to start up this week tooo.........smh...that's what we need a bunch of drunk, hot people running the streets.....


If they are smokin hot, my interest is conflicted.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If they are smokin hot, my interest is conflicted.


oh some there are....very.......especially during NIOSA...........


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh some there are....very.......especially during NIOSA...........


What is that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is that?


what NIOSA? Night in old San Antonio......









NIOSA<sup>®</sup> (A Night in Old San Antonio<sup>®</sup>)


NIOSA occurs in the heart of downtown San Antonio on the grounds of La Villita Historic Arts Village District, with




fiestasanantonio.org





here.....









Fiesta San Antonio







fiestasanantonio.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what NIOSA? Night in old San Antonio......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like fun! Everything fun here is cancelled again this summer, no festivals, concerts or anything.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like fun! Everything fun here is cancelled again this summer, no festivals, concerts or anything.


really, they usually put it on earlier in the year, this year they had to push it back for safety concerns......and it is fun.....been to it many of times...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> really, they usually put it on earlier in the year, this year they had to push it back for safety concerns......and it is fun.....been to it many of times...


They started cancelling everything early this year. I think it was April when the cancelled Pride. I think we need to take a look at everything again. The province reported less than 300 new cases today, with only 60 in Toronto. We had over 1,200 in Toronto just a few weeks ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They started cancelling everything early this year. I think it was April when the cancelled Pride. I think we need to take a look at everything again. The province reported less than 300 new cases today, with only 60 in Toronto. We had over 1,200 in Toronto just a few weeks ago.


we didn't cancel we down this direction just moved things around. might wanna re-look at things

and we also have a Pride Parade too....js...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we didn't cancel we down this direction just moved things around. might wanna re-look at things
> 
> and we also have a Pride Parade too....js...


of course you do, it's Texas, steers and queers


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> of course you do, it's Texas, steers and queers


Where the men are men and the sheep run scared.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where the men are men and the sheep run scared.


No that's Missouri.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> No that's Missouri.....


Show me...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


I can't believe someone knows that song......sweet.......that brought back memories


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

O coffee how does one love thee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

All most as Much as I love my bud a very good coffee to you all


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All most as Much as I love my bud View attachment 4924404a very good coffee to you all


Good morning jeff. How ya feeling?

Hiya chill friends, bowl time, I will take 3. Back hurts gah.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning jeff. How ya feeling?
> 
> Hiya chill friends, bowl time, I will take 3. Back hurts gah.


In pain today but it is a good thing I don't haft to see the Dr. Again for a nother 3 years but said that it would probably be sooner than that and I said or not and he broke out laughing his wife came in to check and said O that is right your funny guy is coming in todayman you should have seen her face when she realizedthat she had said it out loud


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In pain today but it is a good thing I don't haft to see the Dr. Again for a nother 3 years but said that it would probably be sooner than that and I said or not and he broke out laughing his wife came in to check and said O that is right your funny guy is coming in todayman you should have seen her face when she realizedthat she had said it out loud


Glad the visit wasn't too bad, hehe. I love a medical office that laughs and gets fun with you, makes a bad errand fun.

Sorry about the pain, I hope it gets better as the day warms up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)

Morning.






What's going on today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Keurig is working overtime today


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

I want coffee, stop rubbing it in...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want coffee, stop rubbing it in...


Ok ok I'll try (coffee)


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok I'll try (coffee)


I had 3 bowls, then laid back down, but I am gonna get a cinnamon roll and a big fancy coffee later on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I had 3 bowls, then laid back down, but I am gonna get a cinnamon roll and a big fancy coffee later on


My son is so jealous of you living in Chicago took his wife up for the friends reunions deal and had a cannoli I now he dreams of having cannolis Hy-Vee it's not cutting it anymore ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.


And she is at again already lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son is so jealous of you living in Chicago took his wife up for the friends reunions deal and had a cannoli I now he dreams of having cannolis Hy-Vee it's not cutting it anymore ha ha ha


Haha, he should get some real pizza and wings too! Now I want pizza too.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And she is at again already lol


Can the next character we make be LG the evil siren? She can make an island of noobs that do her will hehehe
You wanna be like 8 ft tall @Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Only if she can dress in the gold bikini or is that last year's fashion


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't know where this is going but a very good morning to you @Laughing Grass


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Only if she can dress in the gold bikini or is that last year's fashion


Like Leia's? Hmm, I think that might be last generations fashion...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Nope nope I'm not looking at you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can the next character we make be LG the evil siren? She can make an island of noobs that do her will hehehe
> You wanna be like 8 ft tall @Laughing Grass


lol I'd settle for for 5' 5"


Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know where this is going but a very good morning to you @Laughing Grass


Me either, good monring.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Yeah, I am not even 5'5" either, I make a lot of my d&d characters like 7 feet tall, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

One of my favourites is Little Miss Tarenin a 3'2 drowelf


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I am not even 5'5" either, I make a lot of my d&d characters like 7 feet tall, lol


Okay D&D, I was a little confused there lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay D&D, I was a little confused there lol


I mean I can smoke enough weed that I fall over, so you look tall from my perspective, but that's the extent of my real world ability.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I can smoke enough weed that I fall over, so you look tall from my perspective, but that's the extent of my real world ability.


I don't know I've had some tea that could do wonderful things


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 16, 2021)

Love it, Good morning everyone. Coffee, tropicanna x ogkb/triple og full of bubble, working on greenhouses, gotta kill some males plants =( and "cannabalize" them... then take cuttings. Maybe pick some strawberries i hope while im at it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Aww fresh strawberries during has started mmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd settle for for 5' 5"
> 
> 
> Me either, good monring.





Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I am not even 5'5" either, I make a lot of my d&d characters like 7 feet tall, lol


I've already told god that I'm not coming back to this dump unless I'm 6' or taller. Joke's probably on me by then everyone will be 7', story of my life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Good morning everyone, we are weirdly cool and overcast. They stopped the fireworks and M-80s possibly because we had the sheriff's chopper in the sky most of the night. I had a wonderful night for a change, after I dug the scaredy cat out from under the bed. I also found where he has been hiding the chewies he steals from the others. 

@FastFreddi where are you? I hope you are good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've already told god that I'm not coming back to this dump unless I'm 6' or taller. Joke's probably on me by then everyone will be 7', story of my life.


It's a ( ) Dynamite comes in small packages Nitro glycerin comes in smaller terrifying Runaway


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, we are weirdly cool and overcast. They stopped the fireworks and M-80s possibly because we had the sheriff's chopper in the sky most of the night. I had a wonderful night for a change, after I dug the scaredy cat out from under the bed. I also found where he has been hiding the chewies he steals from the others.
> 
> @FastFreddi where are you? I hope you are good.


Give a big hug from me and Odin we understand


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I am not even 5'5" either, I make a lot of my d&d characters like 7 feet tall, lol





curious2garden said:


> I've already told god that I'm not coming back to this dump unless I'm 6' or taller. Joke's probably on me by then everyone will be 7', story of my life.


Platform boots are the answer!





__





Rick Owens for Men FW22 Collection | SSENSE Canada


Buy Rick Owens clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in Canada. Shop the latest FW22 collection of Rick Owens for Men on SSENSE.com. Find what you are looking for amongst our directional selection of designer fashion and luxury streetwear.




www.ssense.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Platform boots are the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will stick to being short and having unbroken ankles, thanks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

On the weekend I got tired of waiting for all the lineups to go away so I ordered a pair of flipflops online from nike direct. I actually ordered two pairs, one size up incase they didn't fit. I got my shipping confirmation this morning. They are shipping from Holland?!?! WTH? I wonder what it's going to cost me to send back the extra pair.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

My daughtinlaw would disagree she would be afraid I would put lifting mechanisms in them shoes she is 5' ok ok 5' and a haft inch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

And the funniest thing is my son is 6'6


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm 5'14".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I will stick to being short and having unbroken ankles, thanks.


I used to be a master in my 20's... running in 5" stilettos was no problem.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm 5'14".


Well I'm 6' -3 and shrinking


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2021)

4’24” here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

+  is a good thing


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Platform boots are the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Laughing Grass said:


> Platform boots are the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rsawr said:


> I will stick to being short and having unbroken ankles, thanks.


My mind immediately went to xrays of lateral and medial malleolar fractures


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

ugh.....it's morning....why am i here at work and not snuggled in the bed.......yeah you guessed it....work...oh well

woke up to a muggy 71F this morning.....we should hit 97F later in the day.....

welp yesterday while i was have some space tomatoes and a few beers, went out into the garden to see how things are shaping up....green bean are good, orkra is looking good, one of my tomato plants is taking a hit, cucumber looks ok....then i turn to my experiment not so good.....eek....getting a def....look at the soil....oh shit i can see the root ball.......so i went under my carport, grabbed some 10/10/10 fert i have opened the container where i have more soil....and proceeded to fert first, the add soil to the top, then more fert on top of that, then water everthing in...hope i caught it in time....woke up this morning....you can start seeing a change in her....guess give her time see what happens......just more watering with this heat.....i might wanna consider mulch for a top covering....

thank BOB for that blast from the past......made me go into my old Demo CD's to listen to the Revolting C**ks again.....

well these taco's are getting cold....bacon and egg....yes please....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh.....it's morning....why am i here at work and not snuggled in the bed.......yeah you guessed it....work...oh well
> 
> woke up to a muggy 71F this morning.....we should hit 97F later in the day.....
> 
> ...


You know you would not know what to do with yourself if not tinkering with something I know your kind


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

ALL THE BEST WISHES TO @mysunnyboy and @FastFreddi


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You know you would not know what to do with yourself if not tinkering with something I know your kind


sometimes i tinker with things to get my mind way from other things going on around me........good stress relief released in a postive way...


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that a bunny just to the left of them?


Damn bunnies eat everything in my yard, so cute!!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> California Quail, or Gambel’s?


California Quail, they chased off the mountain Quail after a fire in the hills around me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sometimes i tinker with things to get my mind way from other things going on around me........good stress relief released in a postive way...


Whatever do you mean I have no idea what you mean


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the weekend I got tired of waiting for all the lineups to go away so I ordered a pair of flipflops online from nike direct. I actually ordered two pairs, one size up incase they didn't fit. I got my shipping confirmation this morning. They are shipping from Holland?!?! WTH? I wonder what it's going to cost me to send back the extra pair.
> 
> View attachment 4924489


Christmas gift the one that doesn't fit. Also if it doesn't fit they can't convict. So either way you're good


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 16, 2021)

Coffee is good this morning, now it is time to smoke a little Brain Fog, great name, but a little redundant.

I live in Corona, CA and temperature today supposed to reach 103, 104 yesterday. Just 10 miles down the road towards the coast in Orange - 82, 5 more miles to the beach, 75.

Inverse relationship to the price of houses.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 16, 2021)

don't need to smoke brain fog, just posted above in "pix that ....". come on brain start working.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Coffee is good this morning, now it is time to smoke a little Brain Fog, great name, but a little redundant.
> 
> I live in Corona, CA and temperature today supposed to reach 103, 104 yesterday. Just 10 miles down the road towards the coast in Orange - 82, 5 more miles to the beach, 75.
> 
> Inverse relationship to the price of houses.


It's also that pesky range of 'hills' that separates you from the basin


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used to be a master in my 20's... running in 5" stilettos was no problem.


I just wanted to talk. Really.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I just wanted to talk. Really.


???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

Ok


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

they deserved it......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I can smoke enough weed that I fall over, so you look tall from my perspective, but that's the extent of my real world ability.


If you were at NASA you could be mission director for New Horizontalities.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Christmas gift the one that doesn't fit. Also if it doesn't fit they can't convict. So either way you're good


might have to do fb marketplace. I don't know anyone who wears 7 or 7.5


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> might have to do fb marketplace. I don't know anyone who wears 7 or 7.5


Is that big?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that big?


lol No.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> OkView attachment 4924584


I was thinking of this song yesterday.

He does have a powerful voice and sings with passion. 

For those who may have not heard it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was thinking of this song yesterday.
> 
> He does have a powerful voice and sings with passion.
> 
> For those who may have not heard it.


Thanks for that and old man one fingertapping no skills when it comes to teck or the internet would like to humbly apologize


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> might have to do fb marketplace. I don't know anyone who wears 7 or 7.5


Me in a womens ;P in my Asics anyway.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Me in a womens ;P in my Asics anyway.


Have I got a Christmas present for you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was thinking of this song yesterday.
> 
> He does have a powerful voice and sings with passion.
> 
> For those who may have not heard it.


He was in that times like these live at home video.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Good coffee to you all and once again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

And after coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

You are up early @Rsawr


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are up early @Rsawr


I always am jeff, I get very few hours a night! Hope your morning is great going. :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Or I guess you could be up late


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

What's in the pipe? You add anything to your coffee? I have heard there are people who take heavy cream and heavy sugar.... heathens


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always am jeff, I get very few hours a night! Hope your morning is great going. :]


If we get the rain that my body is saying we are going to be getting my built-in radar is saying that we have rain within 50 miles of us it will be good


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If we get the rain that my body is saying we are going to be getting my built-in radar is saying that we have rain within 50 miles of us it will be good


You getting this 90 degree weekend, too? Rain would help


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee good morning View attachment 4925043


That say 30 percent? Toasty! Is it tasty, too?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That say 30 percent? Toasty! Is it tasty, too?


Yes it does and not too bad for dispensary weed I find a lot of these dispensaries herb seems to taste the same you are almost shocked when you get a good flavor out of one of them four cartridges however seem to be pretty damn tasty but I want my flour to taste awesome like I Grow It Right  I might smoke a lot


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I might smoke a lot


It's a feature, not a bug. 

You are making me want to go poke my head into the dispensary, stop that. I never buy anymore, so my flavors are limited.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

I believe Illinois needs to like the craft beer movement around here it needs to be a craft Bud movement put some people that love the bud for buds and know what they're doing and not really wanting it for the cash


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's a feature, not a bug.
> 
> You are making me want to go poke my head into the dispensary, stop that. I never buy anymore, so my flavors are limited.


That's the point right of growing and because of my life I have no choice


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's the point right of growing and because of my life I have no choice


Trying to get self sufficient is nice, and man you save so much money... yeah, you have some chronic pains, right? It's a good plant. And so soothing to interact with


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's a feature, not a bug.
> 
> You are making me want to go poke my head into the dispensary, stop that. I never buy anymore, so my flavors are limited.


Where are you getting your seeds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Trying to get self sufficient is nice, and man you save so much money... yeah, you have some chronic pains, right? It's a good plant. And so soothing to interact with


Ha ha ha if I woke up without pain I would haft to be a ghost


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where are you getting your seeds


I have ordered from a few places now. I liked seedsherenow and seedsman. Havent popped my attitude order but it got here okay. I bought too many, so I am gonna slow down.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha if I woke up without pain I would haft to be a ghost


I know that feeling. First hug of the day(puppy cures all), then first cold water get me out of that morning pain fog


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Ugh cold water shrinking away in so many different ways cold water is not a friend of mine haha he heheeeeeee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know that feeling. First hug of the day(puppy cures all), then first cold water get me out of that morning pain fog


You are a bad ass!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

If you say so! I feel more like a dumb ass most of the time >.<


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

You have successfully found this x Surfers Kryptonite anymore cold water


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you say so! I feel more like a dumb ass most of the time >.<


I think I told you about calling my friends names


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I told you about calling my friends names


And yes I said friends because we are in all agreement that DM's could put Sybil too shame


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You have successfully found this x Surfers Kryptonite anymore cold water


Okay, okay, hehe. I was the kid who froze the back half of the water gun tank so all the sprays were cold. Heheheh


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Good morning Jeff and Rsawr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

IT is not even 5 am yet good coffee to you @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Exactly and I've been up over an hour already. I have to be in from my run before the sun gets over the horizon. So that means I start running at 5 am  

How are you guys doing this morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

About to go elliptical and raise some digimon. Yes I play digimon to hype my workouts :] how are you curious?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly and I've been up over an hour already. I have to be in from my run before the sun gets over the horizon. So that means I start running at 5 am
> 
> How are you guys doing this morning?


How can I put this very in procreate thought that just popped into my head two lovely ladies in the morning coffee good Bowl and I'm here by myself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

DAM YOU DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> About to go elliptical and raise some digimon. Yes I play digimon to hype my workouts :] how are you curious?


Whatever gets you through! I've listened to a lot of Five Finger Death Punch pounding the pavement LOL I'm good thanks for asking.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> How can I put this very in procreate thought that just popped into my head two lovely ladies in the morning coffee good Bowl and I'm here by myself


Where's Odin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Way over there


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Way over there View attachment 4925070


Shhh! He looks comfy
Welp sun is peeking over the horizon, gotta go, talk to you guys later. Have a good one and stay cool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh! He looks comfy
> Welp sun is peeking over the horizon, gotta go, talk to you guys later. Have a good one and stay cool.


Take very good care of yourself and be safe out there I would say stay cool but I don't know if that's possible out there


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Morning.






Who's having fun? Probably should mow the lawn. Maybe....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it make sure to put sunscreen on them


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But it make sure to put sunscreen on them


That just sounds uncomfortable


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That just sounds uncomfortable


Not if you keep putting it on.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not if you keep putting it on.....


Wait, are we still in public?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, are we still in public?


But officer I was just putting on sunscreen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not if you keep putting it on.....


And with the vibrations of the lawn mower you started this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

It is getting so difficult to contain other self


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Chestnuts roasting on an open(____) on mower fake leather black seat sauteed in sunscreen


Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is getting so difficult to contain other selfView attachment 4925086


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chestnuts roasting on an open(____) on mower fake leather black seat sauteed in sunscreen


I dunno, I feel like on a sunny day, faux leather might not be for everyone's chestnuts. Might cook a bit quick if you're not careful :/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, I feel like on a sunny day, faux leather might not be for everyone's chestnuts. Might cook a bit quick if you're not careful :/


Well @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well @DarkWeb


I don't like hot. My balls are one of the first parts of me that don't like it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

How the basement going


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday. I got my appointment for my second jab next Friday. They're allowing us to choose our vaccine and mix astrazeneca with mrnas, so I'm opting for moderna this time. Being a guinea pig is fun! It looks like the US isn't recognizing people with fully vaccinated with atrazeneca as vaccinated and I want to travel there again so...









'Springsteen on Broadway' COVID vaccine restriction sparks controversy


The show is now requiring adults show proof of full vaccination by an FDA-authorized vaccine. But the FDA has not authorized use of the AstraZeneca shot.




abc7news.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How the basement going


Oh the fun I've uncovered. Most of the outlets are all on the same breaker as the bathroom........hidden junction boxes........I don't know what they where thinking running some of the wiring.....it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the fun I've uncovered. Most of the outlets are all on the same breaker as the bathroom........hidden junction boxes........I don't know what they where thinking running some of the wiring.....it just doesn't make sense.


My house is from the 30's 1932 wiring I'm still finding their way of doing things


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the fun I've uncovered. Most of the outlets are all on the same breaker as the bathroom........hidden junction boxes........I don't know what they where thinking running some of the wiring.....it just doesn't make sense.


I bought this house in '84, I am the 2nd owner. 5 yrs ago I had to replace the waterheater; the damn thing lasted that long! It was enclosed in a closet affair inside the kitchen and it took half a day to figure out how to get to it and get it out. Apparently it was put in as the house was being built (owner build). Not only
did I have to partially demo the kitchen to get to it, I also had to remove outside sheathing for pipe connections. The owners apparently thought the heater would last the life of the house so no need to ever get to it again lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I bought this house in '84, I am the 2nd owner. 5 yrs ago I had to replace the waterheater; the damn thing lasted that long! It was enclosed in a closet affair inside the kitchen and it took half a day to figure out how to get to it and get it out. Apparently it was put in as the house was being built (owner build). Not only
> did I have to partially demo the kitchen to get to it, I also had to remove outside sheathing for pipe connections. The owners apparently thought the heater would last the life of the house so no need to ever get to it again lol


O you had to didn't you bring up Plumbing I will just say that the house was raised on a foundation


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the fun I've uncovered. Most of the outlets are all on the same breaker as the bathroom........hidden junction boxes........I don't know what they where thinking running some of the wiring.....it just doesn't make sense.


Are you putting in new electrical panel now that you have the opportunity


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you putting in new electrical panel now that you have the opportunity


A sub-panel was already part of the plan.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday. I got my appointment for my second jab next Friday. They're allowing us to choose our vaccine and mix astrazeneca with mrnas, so I'm opting for moderna this time. Being a guinea pig is fun! It looks like the US isn't recognizing people with fully vaccinated with atrazeneca as vaccinated and I want to travel there again so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The article you posted states you must be fully vaccinated by an FDA approved vaccine. A heterologous boost probably won't be acceptable as fully vaccinated as you will be lacking a second mRNA vaccine. I think you will be fine getting an mRNA healthwise but if your decision to take the mRNA isn't based on health but on concert attendance then you'd need to take the J&J vaccine, assuming that is even offered.

Sorry this is happening, it has to suck


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The article you posted states you must be fully vaccinated by an FDA approved vaccine. A heterologous boost probably won't be acceptable as fully vaccinated as you will be lacking a second mRNA vaccine. I think you will be fine getting an mRNA healthwise but if your decision to take the mRNA isn't based on health but on concert attendance then you'd need to take the J&J vaccine, assuming that is even offered.


Can someone not get the AstraZeneca and then double Pfizer or modena? Or is there not enough testing for that?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can someone not get the AstraZeneca and then double Pfizer or modena? Or is there not enough testing for that?


I'm not sure what you are asking. If you don't get AstraZeneca then you can get a 2 dose mRNA or the 1 dose J&J. If you're asking if you can take 2 mRNA and 1 AstraZeneca or 1 J&J I'd say that's risking sensitization and wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking. If you don't get AstraZeneca then you can get a 2 dose mRNA or the 1 dose J&J. If you're asking if you can take 2 mRNA and 1 AstraZeneca or 1 J&J I'd say that's risking sensitization and wouldn't recommend that.


I was asking about a person with the astrazeneca specifically, because of LGs post. If she has the astrazeneca, does that mean her only way to travel in the near future is to find a j&j jab? I am in a place that is only giving moderna and pfizer regularly, so i know nothing about the other types!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was asking about a person with the astrazeneca specifically, because of LGs post. If she has the astrazeneca, does that mean her only way to travel in the near future is to find a j&j jab? I am in a place that is only giving moderna and pfizer regularly, so i know nothing about the other types!


Johnson & Johnson here in the Quad Cities if you want to make the trip one shot and done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Johnson & Johnson here in the Quad Cities if you want to make the trip one shot and done


Well in theory anyways I don't know about booster shots or anything like that


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Johnson & Johnson here in the Quad Cities if you want to make the trip one shot and done


I got double Pfizer, I wanted this one, retail work is scary during a pandemic. You get yours jeff? One and done?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Not yet been waiting for the doctor to give it to me when the time is right I've been on her ass about it but I seem to be getting the company line we need to test this and that to make sure that there will be no side effects please be patient and we will let you know as soon as possible grrr


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)

Apparently saying "Buy a fishtank anyways, your wife may be pissed for a week but call me in a month and I guarantee you will be telling me how bad ass it is and how a weeks worth of her bitching was worth it." is now "sexist"

I mean if it was the woman in this situation I woulda said the same thing only listen to the husband bitching.

XD fuck man, I am gonna smoke another bowl and keep praying for the aliens or jesus to beam me the fk outta here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The article you posted states you must be fully vaccinated by an FDA approved vaccine. A heterologous boost probably won't be acceptable as fully vaccinated as you will be lacking a second mRNA vaccine. I think you will be fine getting an mRNA healthwise but if your decision to take the mRNA isn't based on health but on concert attendance then you'd need to take the J&J vaccine, assuming that is even offered.
> 
> Sorry this is happening, it has to suck


I was sorta hoping the card would just say fully vaccinated, list moderna and not say anything about astrazeneca. I don't think it will be a problem in Europe 'cause they administered AZ too. Canada donated all its J&J doses to Oxfam. I'm totally regretting jumping to the front fo the line.  If I just would have waited another month.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not yet been waiting for the doctor to give it to me when the time is right I've been on her ass about it but I seem to be getting the company line we need to test this and that to make sure that there will be no side effects please be patient and we will let you know as soon as possible grrr


No doubt about it you are a bad ass I avoid people like the plague they are


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No doubt about it you are a bad ass I avoid people like the plague they are


You are talking to yourself again.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Apparently saying "Buy a fishtank anyways, your wife may be pissed for a week but call me in a month and I guarantee you will be telling me how bad ass it is and how a weeks worth of her bitching was worth it." is now "sexist"
> 
> I mean if it was the woman in this situation I woulda said the same thing only listen to the husband bitching.
> 
> XD fuck man, I am gonna smoke another bowl and keep praying for the aliens or jesus to beam me the fk outta here.


Or maybe don’t buy a fish tank, especially salty, if you don’t actually have the disposable income to afford it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Apparently saying "Buy a fishtank anyways, your wife may be pissed for a week but call me in a month and I guarantee you will be telling me how bad ass it is and how a weeks worth of her bitching was worth it." is now "sexist"
> 
> I mean if it was the woman in this situation I woulda said the same thing only listen to the husband bitching.
> 
> XD fuck man, I am gonna smoke another bowl and keep praying for the aliens or jesus to beam me the fk outta here.


That technology is only available through the Federation and you sadly forgot about that one what would Scotty say


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> You are talking to yourself again.


Look, we all show our old stoner in different ways. Mine is talking to dogs. At least Jeff's target is sentient


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> You are talking to yourself again.


Happens ALL the time


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Happens ALL the time


I do that when I want an intelligent answer.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Look, we all show our old stoner in different ways. Mine is talking to dogs. At least Jeff's target is sentient


Somewhere, there is a dog calling you barkist


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Happens ALL the time


And yes we answer ourselves to


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Somewhere, there is a dog calling you barkist


And that loser doesn't have thumbs to come say it in here...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

About 2 weeks ago my wife messed up and had both me and my oldest son in Walmart at the same time so this has not happened in a long time he started going off about how low that price was so oncue I started asking where the hell the beef was


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

And guess who did not haft to wait inline


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

I really don't know how she puts up with us she has the patience of the saint but I always have to remind her she asked me to marry her hahaha and she's been dealing with me for a very long time 25 years now we had that conversation to you ended up with me asking her if a Hershey Kiss would be good for that anniversary


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Yup that was not her reaction


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was asking about a person with the astrazeneca specifically, because of LGs post. If she has the astrazeneca, does that mean her only way to travel in the near future is to find a j&j jab? I am in a place that is only giving moderna and pfizer regularly, so i know nothing about the other types!


It depends on the rules for any area she's looking at traveling to. Europe could be different than New York and New York could vary from California. It could also be venue specific.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Had to catch the pill bottle before it hit Odin she's a lousy shot I knew better


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was sorta hoping the card would just say fully vaccinated, list moderna and not say anything about astrazeneca. I don't think it will be a problem in Europe 'cause they administered AZ too. Canada donated all its J&J doses to Oxfam. I'm totally regretting jumping to the front fo the line.  If I just would have waited another month.


"But the show is now requiring adults must be fully vaccinated with "an FDA-approved vaccine," according to the theater's website."

I'd call the venue and ask them. My vaccine card states the type of vaccine I have for each injection. If they are stating something so specific if your card simply says 'vaccinated' they could possibly reject that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Apparently saying "Buy a fishtank anyways, your wife may be pissed for a week but call me in a month and I guarantee you will be telling me how bad ass it is and how a weeks worth of her bitching was worth it." is now "sexist"
> 
> I mean if it was the woman in this situation I woulda said the same thing only listen to the husband bitching.
> 
> XD fuck man, I am gonna smoke another bowl and keep praying for the aliens or jesus to beam me the fk outta here.


Nope just plain old manipulative assholery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not yet been waiting for the doctor to give it to me when the time is right I've been on her ass about it but I seem to be getting the company line we need to test this and that to make sure that there will be no side effects please be patient and we will let you know as soon as possible grrr


I'd immediately get a second opinion.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 17, 2021)

Agreed, that's an old line from the doctor by now. Hopefully you can have it soon amd then get back to all that crazy partying you do, Jeff


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

@#%& it's hot.....sheesh.......

woke up this morning to 77F and of course humid as %&$#, today high 92F but it will feel right bout 100

spent most of my morning in the back of the shop, got the spindals done....so there is some money, also noticed when i got here i have grimlens in the back, some has been breaking glass, so i swept that up, and restacked the glass on some pallets, i'll move that in later on......and i also left my grims a little sign too.......

Coffee is up and it's fresh........

i got my taco's coming for lunch, i had to get here early to finish those spindals so i didn't pick up any this morning....gotta get things done while it's semi cool in the machine shop....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> "But the show is now requiring adults must be fully vaccinated with "an FDA-approved vaccine," according to the theater's website."
> 
> I'd call the venue and ask them. My vaccine card states the type of vaccine I have for each injection. If they are stating something so specific if your card simply says 'vaccinated' they could possibly reject that.


it's not for this concert in particular, I'd lie about being fully vaccinated to get out of a bruce springsteen concert  This is a State mandate for all venues, NJ will probably do the same and those are the two main states I visit.

I always hope for the best and get disappointed when it doesn't work out the way I hoped.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip......
> I always hope for the best and get disappointed when it doesn't work out the way I hoped.


Let's look on the bright side. At least your doctor isn't attempting to kill, or maim, you, like Jeff's is. 

I'm sure NY and NJ will dial it in as people from Canada bitch at them. I'd recommend mailing them about your discontent.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd immediately get a second opinion.


I was afraid that you were going to say that


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was afraid that you were going to say that


I highly recommend the Pfizer. No better bug death than german bug death drugs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was afraid that you were going to say that


Just go get pfitzer, moderna or J&J anywhere; your Dr is screwing with your life


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope just plain old manipulative assholery.


I am an advocate of freedom, if you aren't hurting anyone else and you really wanna do it I say do it. If a spouse holds you back or a friend / parent and you aren't just milking off them than I feel you gotta make those decisions to take being a disappointment for the moment because if you find your passion out of it than it is worth way more than a few mental lashings.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I am an advocate of freedom, if you aren't hurting anyone else and you really wanna do it I say do it. If a spouse holds you back or a friend / parent and you aren't just milking off them than I feel you gotta make those decisions to take being a disappointment for the moment because if you find your passion out of it than it is worth way more than a few mental lashings.


How long have you been married?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How long have you been married?


I'm guessing not very long.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How long have you been married?


Almost 10 years and bro if we put this into context we are talking a small fish tank most likely less than $150 bucks. So if that is a problem and homeboy really wants it I think they got more problems than what hobby homies gonna have.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

:::sniff:: ::sniff:::

me smell new person.......hmmm


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> :::sniff:: ::sniff:::
> 
> me smell new person.......hmmm


King Arthur ain't new he just forgot his password from like 7 years ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Who?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

i thought something smelled


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow she actually did it........wtg Christina......


https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/30/health/turning-points-christine-ha-the-blind-goat/index.html


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wow she actually did it........wtg Christina......
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/30/health/turning-points-christine-ha-the-blind-goat/index.html


*** looks at her macaroni and cheese with disgust.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Must be time


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I am an advocate of freedom, *if you aren't hurting anyone else and you really wanna do it I say do it*. If a spouse holds you back or a friend / parent and you aren't just milking off them than I feel you gotta make those decisions to take being a disappointment for the moment because if you find your passion out of it than it is worth way more than a few mental lashings.





Token Dankies said:


> King Arthur ain't new he just forgot his password from like 7 years ago.


Not very chivalrous behavior Arthur. I guess we now know why Gwen left you for Lance.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *** looks at her macaroni and cheese with disgust.


I rarely click on links ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I rarely click on links ;D


it's about Christina Ha.....she's a blind chef that won masterchef season 3 in 2012....she finally got her restaurant in Houston called the GOAT...is all..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I rarely click on links ;D


Really?



Spoiler



*penis!*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's about Christina Ha.....she's a blind chef that won masterchef season 3 in 2012....she finally got her restaurant in Houston called the GOAT...is all..


The GOAT? That's a little presumptuous isn't it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The GOAT? That's a little presumptuous isn't it?


actually it's called "the blind goat" 

here








The Blind Goat by Christine Ha







www.theblindgoat.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The GOAT? That's a little presumptuous isn't it?


Read the article......it's pretty good. I bet her food is good too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Read the article......it's pretty good. I bet her food is good too.


i bet it is too, think the next time i hit Houston think i'm gonna stop in and take a taste


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup but if you reply it shows the bbcode saying penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually it's called "the blind goat"
> 
> here
> 
> ...


oh okay I was thinking greatest of all time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup but if you reply it shows the bbcode saying penis


In bold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow I leave for 5 minutes


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It depends on the rules for any area she's looking at traveling to. Europe could be different than New York and New York could vary from California. It could also be venue specific.


----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who?
> View attachment 4925162


----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh okay I was thinking greatest of all time.


It is not likely the theme is related to a Goatse reference.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

lokie said:


>


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Reminds me of my winters in Baja being serenaded by Pancho Sinatra. He won 3rd in the American Sinatra Championships. Never knew there was one but he blew me away when I realized it was a person and not a recording.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not very chivalrous behavior Arthur. I guess we now know why Gwen left you for Lance.


That is true, but she wasn't the one for me and I have her now. Lance has to deal with all the other headaches that I was accustomed to.


----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Reminds me of my winters in Baja being serenaded by Pancho Sinatra. He won 3rd in the American Sinatra Championships. Never knew there was one but he blew me away when I realized it was a person and not a recording.





Token Dankies said:


> I see, you see, we all see some bullshit.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> That is true, but she wasn't the one for me and I have her now. Lance has to deal with all the other headaches that I was accustomed to.


Is that a euphemism for elderly maiden aunties?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Good coffee to you all and once again


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Good morning chill folks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a euphemism for elderly maiden panties?


There, FIFY : )


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 18, 2021)

Hide us from the old lady underwear


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)

Morning.






Any plans for the weekend? Heat is coming back  but I love my 70° 30% rh  low 80°'s today and 90°'s coming back


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heat heat heat! Stay cool out there. Got a favorite cool beverage on hand?
I get to sit in the ac all day and look at the outside


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Heat heat heat! Stay cool out there. Got a favorite cool beverage on hand?
> I get to sit in the ac all day and look at the outside


I'm sure I can whip something up.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure I can whip something up.....


You're my kind of friend, haha. Salt and spice on the rim, or too hot for spice?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2021)

Is it Friday yet....Ugh! I need sleep! (or Margaritas) Might make it a short day today so I can go get some groceries. And a bunch of other domestic chores. This burning the candle at both ends is catching up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're my kind of friend, haha. Salt and spice on the rim, or too hot for spice?


I do pink sea salt with lime and orange zest. I use a microplane for the zest.....works good and makes little curlies  
https://www.acouplecooks.com/best-margarita-salt-recipe/


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I do pink sea salt with lime and orange zest. I use a microplane for the zest.....works good and makes little curlies
> https://www.acouplecooks.com/best-margarita-salt-recipe/
> 
> View attachment 4925709


Fancy! :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday yet....Ugh! I need sleep! (or Margaritas) Might make it a short day today so I can go get some groceries. And a bunch of other domestic chores. This burning the candle at both ends is catching up!
> 
> View attachment 4925706


Sounds like you need a weekend adventure on your bike to get away from it all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

Morning. New a/c goes in today. It’s pouring rain and 64 degrees out there, I don’t think they’re going to be having fun today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 18, 2021)

Morning all. Gotta get the sun up. Only one way to do that    






I'm not much for making it go down but every once in a while.

Gotta go, gotta call one of my peeps out in Florida. Issues with a supplier. 
Happy Friday. Wow, coffee's kicking in, getting a little shaky. Doesn't happen that often. I'll smoke a few bowls before my call, see if that helps. 

Have a wonderful day and don't melt. We broke a heat record yesterday. Was 106.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There, FIFY : )


Well, Abe would know.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday yet....Ugh! I need sleep! (or Margaritas) Might make it a short day today so I can go get some groceries. And a bunch of other domestic chores. This burning the candle at both ends is catching up!
> 
> View attachment 4925706


I'm with you. Today is plumb the Intellichlor day, sigh..... yesterday was replace the bleed valve day. I'm figuring the Intellichlor will work itself into an entire dedicated weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning all. Gotta get the sun up. Only one way to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see your bright and shinning face


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I do pink sea salt with lime and orange zest. I use a microplane for the zest.....works good and makes little curlies
> https://www.acouplecooks.com/best-margarita-salt-recipe/
> 
> View attachment 4925709


I'd come drink at your place anytime  keep up the great work.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like you need a weekend adventure on your bike to get away from it all


LOL I was thinking a long chill weekend date with his press


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Morning all...hope everyone is doing good......and staying cool.....

woke up this morning to as always a muggy 74F.....sheesh......what do i need to do take 2 showers before i hit the shop...ugh....high today 96F, and we got more heat coming this weekend....thanks to you guessed it....the tropical storm in the gulf.....

Coffee is up and ready to rock

Taco time........bacon and egg for today....and i got the good hot sauce today......


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning. New a/c goes in today. It’s pouring rain and 64 degrees out there, I don’t think they’re going to be having fun today


What’s “rain”???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Skulls coffee And smoke yuppers I'm awake


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What’s “rain”???
> 
> View attachment 4925817


up to a half inch of it today, then back into the low 80’s for the weekend. Wish we could share


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Storms started about 3:30 a.m and Odin woke me up at 3 aww so nice of him he did not want me to miss it they are done with now and it's a 87 and getting hotter going to 90+ and more rain coming this afternoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> up to a half inch of it today, then back into the low 80’s for the weekend. Wish we could share
> View attachment 4925821


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

This is my favorite redhead


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4925825


Thanks for that good memories


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Storms started about 3:30 a.m and Odin woke me up at 3 aww so nice of him he did not want me to miss it they are done with now and it's a 87 and getting hotter going to 90+ and more rain coming this afternoon


Same here, went and hung with tango on the porch early. She likes rain. Big one hid


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that good memories


she was an awesome lady and actress


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

Supervising the hvac guy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

That she was still remember standing outside of a thousand Palms California when I heard on the radio that she had passed had to shut down the truck and sit there for a minute


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Supervising the hvac guy.
> 
> View attachment 4925847


Still trying to figure out that new avatar.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she was an awesome lady and actress


Man the memories you're bringing up this morning holy Christ or I should say this afternoon remembering when my mom took me to a Phyllis Diller concert or show I think it was called the show back in the day comedy show and I actually met Lucille Ball


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still trying to figure out that new avatar.


Looks like the kid "Trixie" in the Lucifer series


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like the kid "Trixie" in the Lucifer series


Don't know it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know it.


It's all right for a somewhat dark comedy sitcom I guess


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Supervising the hvac guy.
> 
> View attachment 4925847


one treat at a time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still trying to figure out that new avatar.


Just some random pic that made me laugh



DarkWeb said:


> Don't know it.


I liked it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

got that laurel and hardy thing going in that avatar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> one treat at a time


He’s very partial to turkey jerky


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He’s very partial to turkey jerky


i can tell...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

my 2 newest little part of the pack at my house.....floppy little lunks...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

The air show must be getting close sr72 black bird just flew over head man that is an awesome machine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

There are not many things that give me Goosebumps but man that was almost orgasmic


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

ANC said:


>


And all I can think is that you could switch out the kids for old men and it would look the same


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 18, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Oh man, I've doing it wrong all this time 



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh man, I've doing it wrong all this time
> 
> View attachment 4925928
> 
> SH420


And you get a star and a happy face for your finger painting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

I've got to go so you all have a GREAT weekend


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to go so you all have a GREAT weekend


be safe bud


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to go so you all have a GREAT weekend


Hug odin for me! :]


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like you need a weekend adventure on your bike to get away from it all


Yes I do! I quit early today though. I'm all ready for laminate but it's going to have to wait for next week cuz I'm wore out. Coming along good though, and I just put up the for sale sign and called one realtor that has been bugging me for 3 years now.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I was thinking a long chill weekend date with his press


Just did a dab a moment ago....so yeah!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Supervising the hvac guy.
> 
> View attachment 4925847


Where'd all his hair go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where'd all his hair go?


Lol He lost it on Tuesday. That’s his cool summer do.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 18, 2021)

Mid afternoon coffee time. Busy few days, but nowhere near the amount of work @manfredo does before I'm done with the morning coffee.

New carpet installed in three rooms yesterday, I just had to move everything out and back in, turned out nice, but now I have to paint a room as wife no longer likes its color.

Closing down my grow shed for a couple of months, first of last four plants harvested this morning, that is so much fun. It was small, but it seems nice, a little pineapple blueberry muffin !


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 18, 2021)

A good weekend to all, Pizza and a movie Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2021)

Air conditioning is flowing again. 

bruschetta chicken for dinner tonight, I burned the potatoes a bit


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This is my favorite redhead View attachment 4925828


She is cute.

What is the stalkers name?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Air conditioning is flowing again.
> 
> bruschetta chicken for dinner tonight, I burned the potatoes a bit
> 
> View attachment 4926111


looks good, nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> She is cute.
> 
> What is the stalkers name?
> 
> View attachment 4926115


If you're asking that's my daughter Victoria otherwise known as Tori bug


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Air conditioning is flowing again.
> 
> bruschetta chicken for dinner tonight, I burned the potatoes a bit
> 
> View attachment 4926111


Sigh, I'd eat that chicken right now! Looks delish.


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If you're asking that's my daughter Victoria otherwise known as Tori bug


She is cute.

The questions remains, Who is the stalker?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> She is cute.
> 
> The questions remains, Who is the stalker?
> View attachment 4926174


Thanks for that


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that


The stalker.


What is its name?

Knickknacks usually have a story too.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The air show must be getting close sr72 black bird just flew over head man that is an awesome machine


Um, no.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> The stalker.
> View attachment 4926180
> 
> What is it's name?
> ...


Hell I don't know not my stalker mine is  is evil Ernie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Um, no.


Ok why no did I get the call# numbers wrong


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok why no did I get the call# numbers wrong


There is no SR-72, and the SR-71 retired in 1990. Did it look like this?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is no SR-72, and the SR-71 retired in 1990. Did it look like this?
> View attachment 4926196


Nope it did not now I wish I could have gotten a picture of it I could have sworn it was a black bird


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

I also think that I seen a A-10 today now that is a scary machines


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also think that I seen a A-10 today now that is a scary machines


A-10

The lands on the rifling in the barrel are about 1/4 inch tall.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

That is the one you fly or fix them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> The stalker.
> View attachment 4926180
> 
> What is its name?
> ...


But the more I look at it I'm thinking of a tool video they still call them that right


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope it did not now I wish I could have gotten a picture of it I could have sworn it was a black bird


Were there more than one? How much Rye was involved?






A copy and paste from *The Real Meaning of Nursery Rhymes* 

ELLIOTT: Next, can you read us "Sing a Song of Sixpence"?

Mr. ROBERTS: `Sing a song of sixpence, a pocketful of rye, four and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie. When the pie was opened, the birds began to sing. Now wasn't that a dainty dish to set before a king? The king was in his counting house counting out his money; the queen was in the parlor eating bread and honey. The maid was in the garden hanging out the clothes when along came a blackbird and it nipped off her nose.'

Now potentially--certainly the first part, is just a description of a meal, about baking, baking birds in a pie and the whistling of the steam when the pie is cooked. The other theory--again, it's relating to Henry VIII...

ELLIOTT: Again?

Mr. ROBERTS: ...more specifically--I know, again. There seems to be a golden age of nursery rhymes in Britain where they--from basically Henry VIII's time, which is 16th century, to the Tudor monarchs to the end of the Stuarts, which is a couple of years later. And it was a time when England was sorting itself out religiously. It was a time of religious wars, it was a time of great divisions in society. We had our own civil war during that period. And a lot of the rhymes seem to come from that time. It seems to be a great flowering for English folk song.

But the theory with the counting house bit is that the maid is Ann Boleyn, who's Henry's second wife, and that the queen is his first wife, Catherine of Aragon. And it's telling the story--the first queen is off in the parlor, kind of out of the action and that the second queen, who Henry divorced and then executed, has her nose snipped off by the blackbirds, which here apparently represent the church.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Were there more than one? How much Rye was involved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A student of History I see


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Hopefully you all are having a great start to your weekend


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A student of History I see


Closer to a jester.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you all are having a great start to your weekend


You too....What's going on this weekend Jeff? What did the doctor say? Besides "ice it". 

I just cooked a cheeseburger on the grill that was the best burger I've eaten in a year or more! On a fresh potato roll, with cheese of course. Probably because i was famished.

All this work I been doing...And I have been starving myself skipping breakfast and lunch, and eating a smaller dinner...I lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks! Down to 172 from 185 lbs., but I still have a gut! I60 is my old normal weight so maybe another 10 pounds, maybe by fall. Might help my back too.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You too....What's going on this weekend Jeff? What did the doctor say? Besides "ice it".
> 
> I just cooked a cheeseburger on the grill that was the best burger I've eaten in a year or more! On a fresh potato roll, with cheese of course. Probably because i was famished.
> 
> All this work I been doing...And I have been starving myself skipping breakfast and lunch, and eating a smaller dinner...I lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks! Down to 172 from 185 lbs., but I still have a gut! I60 is my old normal weight so maybe another 10 pounds, maybe by fall. Might help my back too.


Hey! congrats! But make sure you're staying hydrated during the day. you'd be surprised how much of our water 'budget' we get from food. 
Grilling sounds fun. summer starts in a few days, when's the summer bbq O:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You too....What's going on this weekend Jeff? What did the doctor say? Besides "ice it".
> 
> I just cooked a cheeseburger on the grill that was the best burger I've eaten in a year or more! On a fresh potato roll, with cheese of course. Probably because i was famished.
> 
> All this work I been doing...And I have been starving myself skipping breakfast and lunch, and eating a smaller dinner...I lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks! Down to 172 from 185 lbs., but I still have a gut! I60 is my old normal weight so maybe another 10 pounds, maybe by fall. Might help my back too.


O he knows better than that ice run away in Terror


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You too....What's going on this weekend Jeff? What did the doctor say? Besides "ice it".
> 
> I just cooked a cheeseburger on the grill that was the best burger I've eaten in a year or more! On a fresh potato roll, with cheese of course. Probably because i was famished.
> 
> All this work I been doing...And I have been starving myself skipping breakfast and lunch, and eating a smaller dinner...I lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks! Down to 172 from 185 lbs., but I still have a gut! I60 is my old normal weight so maybe another 10 pounds, maybe by fall. Might help my back too.


and just chillin that's about it


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4926246and just chillin that's about it


where's the marshmallows?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You too....What's going on this weekend Jeff? What did the doctor say? Besides "ice it".
> 
> I just cooked a cheeseburger on the grill that was the best burger I've eaten in a year or more! On a fresh potato roll, with cheese of course. Probably because i was famished.
> 
> All this work I been doing...And I have been starving myself skipping breakfast and lunch, and eating a smaller dinner...I lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks! Down to 172 from 185 lbs., but I still have a gut! I60 is my old normal weight so maybe another 10 pounds, maybe by fall. Might help my back too.


Are you taking vitamin supplements or something to keep you going when you're working your ass off mystery slacker


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> where's the marshmallows?


In the house with Ghirardelli dark chocolate salted caramel now that would make a good Sommore


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

Still 106 outside, a fire isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In the house with Ghirardelli dark chocolate salted caramel now that would make a good Sommore


I want a fire pit so bad. gotta get one after i move :] we can have a smores party!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still 106 outside, a fire isn't gonna happen.


Sounds like the perfect time to go hit that pool


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like the perfect time to go hit that pool


I can sit in the sprinkler, no pool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can sit in the sprinkler, no pool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can sit in the sprinkler, no pool.


Ok here's the plan we hit the public pool that midnight jump the fence and it all ours


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> where's the marshmallows?


 A smore does sound really good!



raratt said:


> Still 106 outside, a fire isn't gonna happen.


I actually had the heat on the past 2 mornings...It got down into the low 40's F at night. But tonight it has warmed back up. 


raratt said:


> I can sit in the sprinkler, no pool.


The shower on cold works well too  .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

You people and your cold water sh t


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Does anyone else watch the handmaidens Tale my wife has been for the last 3 days man they have some twisted writers on that show


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry, no offence, just,...

How stoned are you from a scale from 1 to 10?

I'm bout a 12..js


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You people and your cold water sh t


Only when it get's up around 100F outdoors...

Well time for bed. Tomorrow is real estate paperwork / computer work, then hopefully a bike ride as I got rained out today, and hopefully lots of good food for a change. I did make it shopping today!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Wait for it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Got some picking to do tomorrow...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Only when it get's up around 100F outdoors...
> 
> Well time for bed. Tomorrow is real estate paperwork / computer work, then hopefully a bike ride as I got rained out today, and hopefully lots of good food for a change. I did make it shopping today!


Rest well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

8&1/2 working on 20


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 8&1/2 working on 20


What's that mean?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> Alright guys and gals, I finally built a 7x7 grow room. I have 5 more seeds coming so I will have 10 total in 7 gallon pots. Adjustable Double scrog net set up will be done soon at 4x4 squares I already have the frame up. I'm just waiting on 4 way connectors so each scrog is level, also waiting on my electric sky es300's to come in I got 4. Going with LST and topping to train and scrog. Also getting a small dehumidifier for the room. Looking for suggestions on how to make this room better and thank you for all suggestions!! Running 5 Gelato and 5 Exodus cheese.View attachment 4926274


Did you start seedlings in them pots


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> What's that mean?


He asked how high I was and I had to take a hit and find out


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you start seedlings in them pots


Yea just started 5


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 8&1/2 working on 20


Smoke harder, nerd


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He asked how high I was and I had to take a hit and find out





Diggitydog89 said:


> Yea just started 5


Don't you love the contemplative post hit "once over" to check how high you are?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Yuppers got to listen to the queen nerd as you command


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers got to listen to the queen nerd as you commandView attachment 4926280


I got my new bong, but it's not that cool...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> Alright guys and gals, I finally built a 7x7 grow room. I have 5 more seeds coming so I will have 10 total in 7 gallon pots. Adjustable Double scrog net set up will be done soon at 4x4 squares I already have the frame up. I'm just waiting on 4 way connectors so each scrog is level, also waiting on my electric sky es300's to come in I got 4. Going with LST and topping to train and scrog. Also getting a small dehumidifier for the room. Looking for suggestions on how to make this room better and thank you for all suggestions!! Running 5 Gelato and 5 Exodus cheese.View attachment 4926274


Nice setup? I'm cheaper....js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got my new bong, but it's not that cool...


Does it work if so it all good


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does it work if so it all good


It's a standard 12" glass one, honey coupon on grasscity made it 15 bucks. Code might still work...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's a standard 12" glass one, honey coupon on grasscity made it 15 bucks. Code might still work...


Well shit that is an awesome one to me only thing is if glass pieces come though my threshold it is cursed to brake


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit that is an awesome one to me only thing is if glass pieces come though my threshold it is cursed to brake


My last bubbler lasted a year, so I'll keep going as long as my return stays high. Might have to go silicon or metal one day...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My last bubbler lasted a year, so I'll keep going as long as my return stays high. Might have to go silicon or metal one day...


I stopped buying them in glass and people still buy me some silly humans


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still 106 outside, a fire isn't gonna happen.


Yeah it's not cooling down here either and it's outrageously humid. How's the humidity up there?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> Yea just started 5


Not to be a dick but you should have started in cups


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> Yea just started 5


Are they autos?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are they autos?


Will that make a difference that would be awesome if it did I've never grown auto before


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Will that make a difference that would be awesome if it did I've never grown auto before


I've never grown them but my understanding is you start them in the containers they finish in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never grown them but my understanding is you start them in the containers they finish in.


Ok very cool


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok very cool


Good morning Jeff and everyone. You know if I were to try to grow some autos the first thing I'd I'd do is try to hatch them in my usual Jiffy Pellets and then up pot to pint pots LOL I'd probably kill them.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff and everyone. You know if I were to try to grow some autos the first I'd I'd do is try to hatch them in my usual Jiffy Pellets and then up pot to pint pots LOL I'd probably kill them.


I love my solo cups/nursery pots..
Good morning curious and the chill peeps. How's your day starting out?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still trying to figure out that new avatar.


I much preferred the earlier "real times" ones - they were my first ray of sunshine in the morning when she posted.
Too cute!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you. Today is plumb the Intellichlor day, sigh..... yesterday was replace the bleed valve day. I'm figuring the Intellichlor will work itself into an entire dedicated weekend.


Turns out I underestimated an expensive piece of equipment's ability to demolish a schedule. I won't even be able to start on it until Friday at the earliest! So today is plumb the work around before the sun comes totally up and turns me to ash.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I love my solo cups/nursery pots..
> Good morning curious and the chill peeps. How's your day starting out?


Good morning! I use Solo cups for many things but not pots. I hate punching holes. I use some nursery pint pots that I put through my dishwasher between use. LOL I'd rather wash something than punch holes in something else LOL go figure. Oh and they are square and 18 fit perfectly in my flats


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I much preferred the earlier "real times" ones - they were my first ray of sunshine in the morning when she posted.
> Too cute!


LOL just distorted. I'm sure she'll come back. I can't blame her really I'm feeling a bit of distortion too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2021)

Morning.






Hot and muggy today. What's going on?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! I use Solo cups for many things but not pots. I hate punching holes. I use some nursery pint pots that I put through my dishwasher between use. LOL I'd rather wash something than punch holes in something else LOL go figure. Oh and they are square and 18 fit perfectly in my flats


I take the whole stack of cups and just maliciously slide a leatherworking awl all the way down 3 times. Does a stack of 50 in 30 seconds, then I put them in storage for the future. But nursery pots are easier, there was a solo cup sale at the start of covid ;] and I am a sucker for a sale....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I take the whole stack of cups and just maliciously slide a leatherworking awl all the way down 3 times. Does a stack of 50 in 30 seconds, then I put them in storage for the future. But nursery pots are easier, there was a solo cup sale at the start of covid ;] and I am a sucker for a sale....


LOL I love a good sale too! How do you think I got all those pint pots


----------



## manfredo (Jun 19, 2021)

Sunny and a warm weekend here too...I'm hoping to get the bike out. It's been a few weeks! Lots of office work to do first though. No dabs til that's all done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee good morning View attachment 4926469


How ya feeling this morning?


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's not cooling down here either and it's outrageously humid. How's the humidity up there?


Not that bad, but I spent very little time outside in the afternoon. I only had to empty the condensate bucket once, we put a bucket under the AC drain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How ya feeling this morning?


How would Odin say rrruuufffff rain all around was cleaning carpets yesterday that might have something to do with it but I'm 6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How would Odin say rrruuufffff rain all around was cleaning carpets yesterday that might have something to do with it but I'm 6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking


Don't chores suck? Like not only are they annoying, but they bother you the next day too, hah.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 19, 2021)

I just turned the AC on...which is strange as I had to kick the heat on the past 2 mornings! 

Supposed to be 90 on Monday. I already decided to take the day off!

I have 2 people battling to buy my rental properties already, and they aren't even officially listed yet. One is the neighbor who I just got off the phone with. This guy is slick though so I have to be careful...He's a big landlord with over 400 student bedrooms, around 100 houses, and he's a master negotiator. It's funny, my new tenants are his old tenants! He might get them back!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just turned the AC on...which is strange as I had to kick the heat on the past 2 mornings!
> 
> Supposed to be 90 on Monday. I already decided to take the day off!
> 
> I have 2 people battling to buy my rental properties already, and they aren't even officially listed yet. One is the neighbor who I just got off the phone with. This guy is slick though so I have to be careful...He's a big landlord with over 400 student bedrooms, around 100 houses, and he's a master negotiator. It's funny, my new tenants are his old tenants! He might get them back!!


And you have him on the hook


----------



## manfredo (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you have him on the hook


And now there's a 3rd party interested. 

I would sure love to see a bidding war!!

I don't usually get so lucky, but we shall see. 

I feel bad for anyone trying to buy a house right now. It's possibly a foolish time to buy...or possibly the best time. Who de freak knows!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

Awesome! Glad things are looking promising


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to be a dick but you should have started in cups


I've never had an issue starting in large pots what would be the advantages? Always open to suggestions!!


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are they autos?


No they are photoperiod


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> I've never had an issue starting in large pots what would be the advantages? Always open to suggestions!!


Most of the time it slow down the plant growth they grow fine but it slow them down and I'm not trying to tell you that you are doing it wrong just curious about the why's and what's of your growing style


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Most of the time it slow down the plant growth they grow fine but it slow them down and I'm not trying to tell you that you are doing it wrong just curious about the why's and what's of your growing style


For me it slows down growth in the beginning I assume because of more root growth before the plant focuses on vegetation. Then the plants explode into monsters because of the large root mass from my experience.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Diggitydog89 said:


> For me it slows down growth in the beginning I assume because of more root growth before the plant focuses on vegetation. Then the plants explode in into monsters because of the large root mass from my experience.


Rock on I can wait to see what you can do O yeah don't if anyone else has yet but I welcome you to Riu and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rock on I can wait to see what you can do O yeah don't if anyone else has yet but I welcome you to Riu and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


Thank you you as well my friend. I forget to mention that I water with pond water full of fish and vegetation. It works wonders, maybe a little too strong sometimes


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

How are y'all enjoying your Saturday evening?


----------



## Diggitydog89 (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How are y'all enjoying your Saturday evening?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice! I have a glass of bulleit and some food on the way!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

Hmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

How's your day budman? How'd the humidity end up? unbearable?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 19, 2021)

Not today, but just returned home, popped a bag of fungus and went sailing in the forest !


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How's your day budman? How'd the humidity end up? unbearable?


Long and hot, humidity wasn't to bad today,tomorrow might be a little different but the heat ugh. Been on a riding mower for the last 3hr, finally sitting back have a beer and some space tomatoes cooling off for a bit, before I go back out water the garden and get some picking done, got a nice batch of fresh green beans to get if I am right...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nice! I have a glass of bulleit and some food on the way!


Food glorious food what and where from we like details you know this


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food glorious food what and where from we like details you know this


A burger, some cheese sticks, and a slice of cheesecake. Don't tell my heart. They do decent deep dish. if you pop into chicago pm me, i'll shoot you the address!


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> fresh green beans


Mine took a beating from a couple days in the 110 range.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Long and hot, humidity wasn't to bad today,tomorrow might be a little different but the heat ugh. Been on a riding mower for the last 3hr, finally sitting back have a beer and some space tomatoes cooling off for a bit, before I go back out water the garden and get some picking done, got a nice batch of fresh green beans to get if I am right...


sautee them in belly fat, add some spices, maybe some belly cubes too. they call that healthy here, because you can see green from the plate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine took a beating from a couple days in the 110 range.


That sux man.....mine have been doing ok....for now....

Trying to get as much harvested as I can before the heat goes after us......tomorrow is supposed to be a bitch we are gonna hit our first 100...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> sautee them in belly fat, add some spices, maybe some belly cubes too. they call that healthy here, because you can see green from the plate.


Actually they good boiled, Blanched, or cooked on a skillet with bacon fat and bacon....salt and pepper...some butter


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Actually they good boiled, Blanched, or cooked on a skillet with bacon fat and bacon....salt and pepper...some butter


as one of those 'weaker women folk' i happen to enjoy a simply prepared veggie too. steamed or grilled and butter is classic  my stoner makes me want fat and salt haha!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> as one of those 'weaker women folk' i happen to enjoy a simply prepared veggie too. steamed or grilled and butter is classic  my stoner makes me want fat and salt haha!


 Why for some reason u don't seem like a weaker person...js..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> as one of those 'weaker women folk' i happen to enjoy a simply prepared veggie too. steamed or grilled and butter is classic  my stoner makes me want fat and salt haha!


See what I mean about calling my friend names


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See what I mean about calling my friend names


no, no. i am short, with a hernia. I am weak right now. gimme a few months though. I kick you in the shins


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> no, no. i am short, with a hernia. I am weak right now. gimme a few months though. I kick you in the shins


My shins, sensitive things they are, counsel me to confer respect upon you. So, from my tibiae up,


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> no, no. i am short, with a hernia. I am weak right now. gimme a few months though. I kick you in the shins


Ok shin guards and a cup....got it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

And who is ready


----------



## manfredo (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And who is ready View attachment 4927001


I just went downstairs to do another dab....sat down, and ten said , nah. I am done dabbed out for the night. Need sleep! And maybe another popsicle first.

Good night all!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> no, no. i am short, with a hernia. I am weak right now. gimme a few months though. I kick you in the shins


I have chain mail


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just went downstairs to do another dab....sat down, and ten said , nah. I am done dabbed out for the night. Need sleep! And maybe another popsicle first.
> 
> Good night all!!


Night bud, sleep well...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just went downstairs to do another dab....sat down, and ten said , nah. I am done dabbed out for the night. Need sleep! And maybe another popsicle first.
> 
> Good night all!!


Rest well my friend


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have chain mail


I hate chain letters


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2021)

The head of chain letters would like a wordwith you


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 20, 2021)

Smokin on some ATF right now and wishing we had more demand for some 18 week thais in the states.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Good morning chill people. Hot and stormy today! Stay cool out there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

A good morning to all my fellow mother fuckers 






And for the rest of you.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A good morning to all my fellow mother fuckers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy father's day bro.

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone doing anything fun with their kids/dads today? Anyone remember mini golf?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL just distorted. I'm sure she'll come back. I can't blame her really I'm feeling a bit *of distortion* too.


With all this heat "Less Viscus" would seem more appropriate.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2021)

OK, rested up, coffeed up, read the Sunday paper, and ready for that dab now I think! Or perhaps I should start with some dry herb...Ohhh, I have GMO ready to sample...perfect time!

Happy Fathers Day to all you dads! Happy cookouts! Looking like a beautiful day here with showers late. Maybe another bike ride for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone doing anything fun with their kids/dads today? Anyone remember mini golf?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


And you don't even need to say Mother Fucker !


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2021)

That was a good choice. The GMO was a delightful start to my day! Huge buds on these GMO plants, I still have two of them going they're a different pheno


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my 2 newest little part of the pack at my house.....floppy little lunks...
> View attachment 4925863


Adorable. How old are they?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father’s Day to all your fathers out there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2021)

Morning, happy Father’s Day.

went to a friends place for a bonfire last night and got decimated by mosquitoes. i think I could hear them laugh every time I used the off spray


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And you don't even need to say Mother Fucker !


Which is probably a good thing, cause my smart ass kid would point back at me

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, rested up, coffeed up, read the Sunday paper, and ready for that dab now I think! Or perhaps I should start with some dry herb...Ohhh, I have GMO ready to sample...perfect time!
> 
> Happy Fathers Day to all you dads! Happy cookouts! Looking like a beautiful day here with showers late. Maybe another bike ride for me.


 dry herb got my vote Good coffee to you And Odin wants to say a very happy father's day may your day be full of laughter


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

Soooo who's cookin! I'm grilling up a couple steaks, some stuffed mushrooms and also stuffed mini sweet peppers. Grilled corn on the cob.....maybe a caprese salad. 

Little bit of everything on ice.....


Now I just need music.....I'll start here....
Listen to When The Sky Shimmers by Kaptain on #SoundCloud








When The Sky Shimmers


The first track off of 'When The Sky Shimmers EP'. Guitar - Brandon Brizendine (Brizzy) Shoutout to Untz for the premiere: http://www.theuntz.com/news/kaptain-debuts-title-track-from-when-the-sky-sh




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 20, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Happy Father’s Day to all your fathers out there


Actually, scratch that, Happy Father’s Day to everyone (we all appear to be father’s now, even if you don’t have any actual kids)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soooo who's cookin! I'm grilling up a couple steaks, some stuffed mushrooms and also stuffed mini sweet peppers. Grilled corn on the cob.....maybe a caprese salad.
> 
> Little bit of everything on ice.....
> View attachment 4927213
> ...


I'll probably have soup, or mashed potatoes...  . Lots of weed.
Worked for a few, might get back on a little later. Got a letter I need to generate to my suppliers and then I need to update a SOP and customer form to reflect the changes. But who gives a shit about that. 

@Laughing Grass I thought of you as I was buying this. 



I just remember when I assessed that one bong, you told me no. Lol. Actually mamashark told me no as well. That worked. She said I need to get a curio cabinet before I bought any more glass. 



SH420


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll probably have soup, or mashed potatoes...  . Lots of weed.
> Worked for a few, might get back on a little later. Got a letter I need to generate to my suppliers and then I need to update a SOP and customer form to reflect the changes. But who gives a shit about that.
> 
> @Laughing Grass I thought of you as I was buying this.
> ...


Where did you get that I’m in the market for some new glass, as my backup beaker just broke the other day


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Where did you get that I’m in the market for some new glass, as my backup beaker just broke the other day


Local head shop. Tagged at 129? I think. Paid 100. I unofficially work there, still.
I don't have a beaker. I've been looking but nothing has jumped out at me. Might get a small 1. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll probably have soup, or mashed potatoes...  . Lots of weed.
> Worked for a few, might get back on a little later. Got a letter I need to generate to my suppliers and then I need to update a SOP and customer form to reflect the changes. But who gives a shit about that.
> 
> @Laughing Grass I thought of you as I was buying this.
> ...


So no pic of your curio cabinet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll probably have soup, or mashed potatoes...  . Lots of weed.
> Worked for a few, might get back on a little later. Got a letter I need to generate to my suppliers and then I need to update a SOP and customer form to reflect the changes. But who gives a shit about that.
> 
> @Laughing Grass I thought of you as I was buying this.
> ...


Sweet I like that! 

Damn, when are you getting your teeth done......I totally forgot about that 

Guess you got the cabinet


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So no pic of your curio cabinet?





DarkWeb said:


> Sweet I like that!
> 
> Damn, when are you getting your teeth done......I totally forgot about that
> 
> Guess you got the cabinet


Uh. What cabinet?  

Teeth? Shit. My healing pattern is fucked up. I won't have a full set of molars, on one side of my mouth, until September? Maybe October? Might get some lowers in August but does me no good because I won't have molars above. Won't have those until December? 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

If you like sick baselines you should check out this young woman A.R. Rahman meets Berklee-Thee Thee & Malargale


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll probably have soup, or mashed potatoes...  . Lots of weed.
> Worked for a few, might get back on a little later. Got a letter I need to generate to my suppliers and then I need to update a SOP and customer form to reflect the changes. But who gives a shit about that.
> 
> @Laughing Grass I thought of you as I was buying this.
> ...


That is awesome how does it hit???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Aww happy happy day I get to listen to music all day long and no idiot box today the day belongs to me ha ha ha


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome how does it hit???


Thanks. I really like it. I've become a little addicted to recycler type of bongs. Not sure if it's the novelty of recyclers or what but I like 'em. This one seems to pack a nice punch. 
I like the colors, (no u in color, you know who you are...) the off set blues. I have a bowl that matches. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks. I really like it. I've become a little addicted to recycler type of bongs. Not sure if it's the novelty of recyclers or what but I like 'em. This one seems to pack a nice punch.
> I like the colors, (no u in color, you know who you are...) the off set blues. I have a bowl that matches.
> 
> SH420


And you got it for a Benjamin huh my son would love it just because of the blue


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

I would haft to buy it for him it is to cool looking to enter my house


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you got it for a Benjamin huh my son would love it just because of the blue


There's another one there. I could pick it up for you. Doesn't have the off setting blue, just the darker blue. There is a pink/ iridescent one that I almost picked up. 
Let me know if you want me to get it and we can make arrangements 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's another one there. I could pick it up for you. Doesn't have the off setting blue, just the darker blue. There is a pink/ iridescent one that I almost picked up.
> Let me know if you want me to get it and we can make arrangements
> 
> SH420


I will remember that


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Now I wanna walk into the hookah shop and browse pieces... nooo, my wallet..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now I wanna walk into the hookah shop and browse pieces... nooo, my wallet..


2nd job at the head shop. That's what started the madness for me. Still getting the discount. He wants me and mamashark to run the shop for a month while he travels. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Father’s Day.
> 
> went to a friends place for a bonfire last night and got decimated by mosquitoes. i think I could hear them laugh every time I used the off spray


Avon baby oil will shut down that laughing.  (if you can still get it)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Avon baby oil will shut down that laughing.  (if you can still get it)


Skin-so-soft


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

It's on! On the one I tried something new on.......










Best Steak Marinade {Easy and So Flavorful!} - Cooking Classy


The only Steak Marinade recipe you'll ever need! It's deliciously robust and the perfect flavor pairing to rich beefy steaks. It's incredibly easy to make




www.cookingclassy.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

@shrxhky420 what's on the playlist?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 what's on the playlist?


Uh, the last time I presented something, I was blamed for jacking it to some giraffe porn.

But someone did mention bonfire earlier (LG?) and my mind instantly went to this... not sure about the video but she's good to look at. I've met her a few times. A real sweetheart and a cutie! 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh, the last time I presented something, I was blamed for jacking it to some giraffe porn.
> 
> But someone did mention bonfire earlier (LG?) and my mind instantly went to this... not sure about the video but she's good to look at. I've met her a few times. A real sweetheart and a cutie!
> 
> ...


Yeah, music playlist.....don't know if I want to know the other.....will pm you


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh, the last time I *presented *something, I was blamed for jacking it to some giraffe *porn*.
> 
> But someone did mention bonfire earlier (LG?) and my mind instantly went to this... not sure about the video but she's good to look at. I've met her a few times. A real sweetheart and a cutie!
> 
> ...


Presenting porn is admirable if tastefully presented.






Your tenure is intact.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's on! On the one I tried something new on.......
> View attachment 4927339
> 
> 
> ...


That ribeye is very pretty. I’m not so sure about the (?) marinated pork.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Slow cooked pork roast and mashed potatoes and gravy green beans kids came over ya I cooked but I'm a sucker for coffee Hopefully you all had a great day


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Slow cooked pork roast and mashed potatoes and gravy green beans kids came over ya I cooked but I'm a sucker for coffee View attachment 4927568Hopefully you all had a great day


Sounds nice! Glad it was a nice day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sounds nice! Glad it was a nice day


It was I all ways enjoy the kids coming over and your day was it also good hope so


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was I all ways enjoy the kids coming over and your day was it also good hope so


exhausting. busy day. lots of dads and kids shopping, but i am resting now, and it's the weekend! Did you guys do anything aside from eat? take odin for adventures?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Just chilled out and listen to music all day witch make for a happy Jeff and besides his walk on the canal and the ongoing conflict with the frogs we had a quiet day 


Rsawr said:


> exhausting. busy day. lots of dads and kids shopping, but i am resting now, and it's the weekend! Did you guys do anything aside from eat? take odin for adventures?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just chilled out and listen to music all day witch make for a happy Jeff and besides his walk on the canal and the ongoing conflict with the frogs we had a quiet day


does the conflict involve cooking them? frog leg gumbo....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> does the conflict involve cooking them? frog leg gumbo....


O that sounds so good but no it doesn't


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O that sounds so good but no it doesn't


May I ask the feud?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

When I first got Odin we went for our first walk down the canal and the frogs are quite abundant down on the canal and with the wind and the trees making noises it was all to much tree squeak and a frog jumped out of the grass as he was trying to take a shit he pinched that shit off and was done with frogs


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When I first got Odin we went for our first walk down the canal and the frogs are quite abundant down on the canal and with the wind and the trees making noises it was all to much tree squeak and a frog jumped out of the grass as he was trying to take a shit he pinched that shit off and was done with frogs


Damn turd hoppers


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn turd hoppers


Nope, ruined it. Shoulda been about pinch shitters.... Anyone do baseball? Help a sista workshop a bad pun...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, ruined it. Shoulda been about pinch shitters.... Anyone do baseball? Help a sista workshop a bad pun...


I’m all about bad puns. Sorry,


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m all about bad puns. Sorry,


good! i like you :]


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's on! On the one I tried something new on.......
> View attachment 4927339
> 
> 
> ...


how'd the marinade taste?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2021)

It's a warm night...Sleeping might be tough.

Tomorrow is forecast to be a scorcher. Hoping to get my lawn cut here early and get some stuff done around here, then a Lowes run in the afternoon. And hopefully I can make good progress on my kitchen counters Tuesday when it cools back down. 

And then going to be wrapping up trimming this week as well, I hope. Need to get shit taken care of so I can f*** off lots in July


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That ribeye is very pretty. I’m not so sure about the (?) marinated pork.


Sirloin



Rsawr said:


> how'd the marinade taste?


It came out pretty good.....I still prefer my usual salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder. But it was good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a warm night...Sleeping might be tough.
> 
> Tomorrow is forecast to be a scorcher. Hoping to get my lawn cut here early and get some stuff done around here, then a Lowes run in the afternoon. And hopefully I can make good progress on my kitchen counters Tuesday when it cools back down.
> 
> And then going to be wrapping up trimming this week as well, I hope. Need to get shit taken care of so I can f*** off lots in July


I'll believe it when it happens


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

the wife's back tattoo


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2021)

Morning.


Hot and humid today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Good morning, First full day of summer and of course it's raining.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Good morning LG and the cool people. Be well!
If this is summer I want spring back... 65, humid, cloudy. Boo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning LG and the cool people. Be well!
> If this is summer I want spring back... 65, humid, cloudy. Boo


morning, same here. Rest of the week is looking up tho. Time to get your rubber boots on and go out and play. 

Hope you had a nice fathers day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Nothing from @FastFreddi @jerryb73 and his candy has been missing for a while too.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning, same here. Rest of the week is looking up tho. Time to get your rubber boots on and go out and play.
> 
> Hope you had a nice fathers day.


I did! I made money at work, then came home and relaxed. So cute getting run around the shop by little kids trying to secretly buy a gift for dad while he isn't looking.

Hope yours was wonderful too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I did! I made money at work, then came home and relaxed. So cute getting run around the shop by little kids trying to secretly buy a gift for dad while he isn't looking.
> 
> Hope yours was wonderful too



Yesterday wasn't too bad, I smoked a bunch of weed, changed my reservoir and hung out on the patio with the dog and a book yesterday. The plant that I supercropped has gone crazy!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking great!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2021)

It's a hot one here...Took the day off to cut my lawn and then hide in the AC! 25 degrees cooler tomorrow!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee good morning to you all and once again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Looking great!!


A tornado in Chicago you are nowhere near it are you


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A tornado in Chicago you are nowhere near it are you


I am right near it, but the lake winds keep the area from seeing touchdowns in my life so far, but we always go to the basement if the sirens go off.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Not to close I hope


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to close I hope View attachment 4927903


My fucking berry cuttings blew away, that's it from our house. :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> "But the show is now requiring adults must be fully vaccinated with "an FDA-approved vaccine," according to the theater's website."
> 
> I'd call the venue and ask them. My vaccine card states the type of vaccine I have for each injection. If they are stating something so specific if your card simply says 'vaccinated' they could possibly reject that.


They reversed course over the weekend. People fully vaccinated with astrazeneca are now permitted.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They reversed course over the weekend. People fully vaccinated with astrazeneca are now permitted.


Are you going to book it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Are you going to book it?


Not for this one, I don't really know bruce springsteen. As soon as they clear up the rules for fully vaccinated Canadians returning home we're buying tickets for Mrs. Doubtfire. 









Mrs. Doubtfire


The BEST Broadway source for Mrs. Doubtfire tickets and Mrs. Doubtfire information, photos and videos. Click Here to buy Mrs. Doubtfire tickets today




www.broadway.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Are you going to book it?


I'm thinking it time for more


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not for this one, I don't really know bruce springsteen. As soon as they clear up the rules for fully vaccinated Canadians returning home we're buying tickets for Mrs. Doubtfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, so fun! Congrats on being able to start making travel plans and all!


Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking it time for more View attachment 4927928


I will dedicate this very infused breakfast to you. If you don't hear from me, I passed out. Frying my hashbrowns in cannaoil!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking it time for more View attachment 4927928


Kief is awesome! 

My lawn is cut, and I decided to skip the trimming this week, so I'll join you in a dab! I am REALLY glad I fired up my AC units this morning! But actually headed to the garage to clean up a little, then come back in and enjoy it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Now I've got to get up and get more coffee well I've got a haft of a cup so I've got to smoke more to get my butt off the couch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Here's a funny for you all had to take down or shade Sail off the roof and the patio last night because of the weather and as I was sliding across the rooftop with sail in hand wondering if I was going to make the Neighbor's Pool the thought occurred to let go and the sounds of cursing coming out of my son mouth so I let go and slid off the rooftop in front of him was told I was a dick and a few other names as he walked away from me aww the look on his face was priceless


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

Ok we are good coffee issue dealt with


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

And to be honest I'm sure that my face was something to see as well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

There are times when parts of me feel sorry for my family itty bitty very small parts of me evil laughter emanating as I get an evil look from my wife


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here's a funny for you all had to take down or shade Sail off the roof and the patio last night because of the weather and as I was sliding across the rooftop with sail in hand wondering if I was going to make the Neighbor's Pool the thought occurred to let go and the sounds of cursing coming out of my son mouth so I let go and slid off the rooftop in front of him was told I was a dick and a few other names as he walked away from me aww the look on his face was priceless


next time strap it to your back, see how much height you can get O:
joking aside, glad you and your son are okay. whipping cloths and rooftops is not a great combination.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

It was not a smart idea it was a high one and a necessary one I was listening to music all day and forgot about it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

ugh what a morning.....wife had nother MS attack last night called 911 got her to the ER at 5:30am, just got in from being at the hospital......she's ok, they are gonna keep her for a day or 2....got her on o2 and some chest meds, getting her stabilized. Gonna go back after i finish the day out.. Last time this happened she was there for a week...smh.....here we go...

God i hate MS........just as much as i hate cancer too now.......

no taco's this morning, didn't have time.....

oh and LG to answer your question, they are little over a 1yr old now....the gray one was the pick of the last litter, ad black one is the runt of the litter he almost died twice by getting trampled on....and they are both twins as well.....meaning the gray one has a brother just like her and the black one has a sister just like him....they were both adopted.....

made some fresh coffee, looks like i'm gonna need it....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh what a morning.....wife had nother MS attack last night called 911 got her to the ER at 5:30am, just got in from being at the hospital......she's ok, they are gonna keep her for a day or 2....got her on o2 and some chest meds, getting her stabilized. Gonna go back after i finish the day out.. Last time this happened she was there for a week...smh.....here we go...
> 
> God i hate MS........just as much as i hate cancer too now.......
> 
> ...


Good energy to you and your wife. <3


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They reversed course over the weekend. People fully vaccinated with astrazeneca are now permitted.


Great, I figured they'd have to give on that one


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good energy to you and your wife. <3


thanks appreciate that.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah, so fun! Congrats on being able to start making travel plans and all!
> 
> I will dedicate this very infused breakfast to you. If you don't hear from me, I passed out. Frying my hashbrowns in cannaoil!


Amazing how things have gone from so bleak just a few months ago to where we are now. We go into stage 2 of reopening on July 2nd, stage 3 will be when my partner returns to work. Now that a lot of the stress is off us, we're kinda hoping she doesn't have to go back until the fall.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh what a morning.....wife had nother MS attack last night called 911 got her to the ER at 5:30am, just got in from being at the hospital......she's ok, they are gonna keep her for a day or 2....got her on o2 and some chest meds, getting her stabilized. Gonna go back after i finish the day out.. Last time this happened she was there for a week...smh.....here we go...
> 
> God i hate MS........just as much as i hate cancer too now.......
> 
> ...


 bad news everywhere this morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bad news everywhere this morning.


i know...especially from what i've been reading....

now i got this......

and can u believe next weekend is our anniversary


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Great, I figured they'd have to give on that one


I think they started to realize how many tourist dollars would be lost to this. I know a few people who are planning a trip south of the boarder this summer. The forced hotel quarantine for fully vaccinated Canadians returning home ends July 5th


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i know...especially from what i've been reading....
> 
> now i got this......
> 
> and can u believe next weekend is our anniversary


Will she be fit enough for dinner at a nice restaurant by the weekend?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will she be fit enough for dinner at a nice restaurant by the weekend?


fingers crossed love....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> fingers crossed love....


How many years will this be?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There are times when parts of me feel sorry for my family itty bitty very small parts of me evil laughter emanating as I get an evil look from my wife


If not them have a care for the OR trauma team on call.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many years will this be?


15yrs married 18yrs together


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There are times when parts of me feel sorry for my family itty bitty very small parts of me evil laughter emanating as I get an evil look from my wife


if i get an evil look from my wife......i know to duck immediately.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 15yrs married 18yrs together





BudmanTX said:


> if i get an evil look from my wife......i know to duck immediately.....


I was just about to ask, how are you alive with all those jokes! Good reflexes :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was just about to ask, how are you alive with all those jokes! Good reflexes :]


pretty much.....

my great grandmother taught me that one......she son, there is one word you need to know when dealing with a woman, cause i know your gonna say something stupid (yeah she knew me)......duck.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 15yrs married 18yrs together


That's a long time! Congratulations.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a long time! Congratulations.


thank you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If not them have a care for the OR trauma team on call.


I do care I'm trying to keep them on the job prior to covid they were having major issues with employees at hospitals keeping their jobs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

@BudmanTX my thought are with you and wife take the very best care of your self


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX my thought are with you and wife take the very best care of your self


thanks man, appeciate it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks man, appeciate it


Quick question if you do mind how much does thc help of course I'm assuming that she smokes if not no offense meant I know somebody with ms and always wondered if it would help her


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Quick question if you do mind how much does thc help of course I'm assuming that she smokes if not no offense meant I know somebody with ms and always wondered if it would help her


naw i don't mind at all.....yes she does par-take on a rare occasion, but cause of her copd she can't do it that much, so i switch it up in her food.....aka canna-oil, kiefs and such.........i've even made her salad with the leaves too....and made chips with the leaves...i can get her on the cares act here but that law is so screwy....and don't get me going on the cannabis legislation here for open use......

my notice of change is her termors settle down,she also calms down too, plus she can also sleep through the night, it also increases her appetite too.....she notices it too....it's just way the laws are down here....like for the experiment i got going....i could go away easy 5yr....and i'm just trying to help my wife......psst don't tell them about the other 2 i have hidding.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

I was hoping you would say that about the edibles would be about the only way I can get her to try t h c but my hope is to Curves some of her outburst of anger it really does a number on her emotions afterwards


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw i don't mind at all.....yes she does par-take on a rare occasion, but cause of her copd she can't do it that much, so i switch it up in her food.....aka canna-oil, kiefs and such.........i've even made her salad with the leaves too....and made chips with the leaves...i can get her on the cares act here but that law is so screwy....and don't get me going on the cannabis legislation here for open use......
> 
> my notice of change is her termors settle down,she also calms down too, plus she can also sleep through the night, it also increases her appetite too.....she notices it too....it's just way the laws are down here....like for the experiment i got going....i could go away easy 5yr....and i'm just trying to help my wife......psst don't tell them about the other 2 i have hidding.....


And that law I Wonder if it is the same law Florida had back in the 90s probably not. I would hope not in any case


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was hoping you would say that about the edibles would be about the only way I can get her to try t h c but my hope is to Curves some of her outburst of anger it really does a number on her emotions afterwards


it should, at least maybe calm your loved one down at least.....also look into canna honey, i used to have a thread in the food section on how to prepare it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that law I Wonder if it is the same law Florida had back in the 90s probably not. I would hope not in any case


prolly not, it's only for cdb and no thc products.....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> prolly not, it's only for cdb and no thc products.....


I hope she recovers here quickly. I'll bet the heat hasn't helped any!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hope she recovers here quickly. I'll bet the heat hasn't helped any!!


no it doesn't......she stays inside most of the time next to an a/c unit when it's like this.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh what a morning.....wife had nother MS attack last night called 911 got her to the ER at 5:30am, just got in from being at the hospital......she's ok, they are gonna keep her for a day or 2....got her on o2 and some chest meds, getting her stabilized. Gonna go back after i finish the day out.. Last time this happened she was there for a week...smh.....here we go...
> 
> God i hate MS........just as much as i hate cancer too now.......
> 
> ...


Sending good vibes to you and your wife


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm hoping to finish up my laminate counter project tomorrow, but I already have 3 showings schedules which will be 3 big interruptions...ugh! Hopefully I can at least get the laminate on!

Wwll, off to Lowes for tomorrows supplies!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sending good vibes to you and your wife


thanks man, appreciate that


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Morning.






Rain day.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

Good morning chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Morning, no rain today. It's green enough now, bring on the heat.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, no rain today. It's green enough now, bring on the heat.


You say that, but don't blame me when the sun slaps your ice cream straight off of the cone...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Coffee coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee View attachment 4928565View attachment 4928566


Do you have a room for your cool skull stuff?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have a room for your cool skull stuff?


In my head this is Jeff's house.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

The house and garage good morning 


Rsawr said:


> Do you have a room for your cool skull stuff?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You say that, but don't blame me when the sun slaps your ice cream straight off of the cone...


only 55 degrees out there. Had to go back in and get a jacket when I went to the dog park this morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In my head this is Jeff's house.


And the architect the supposed to keep them plans Secret


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The house and garage good morning


Fair enough, hah! Skull slippers at the door for guests too? Hehehe

How are you two doing this AM. No rain today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You say that, but don't blame me when the sun slaps your ice cream straight off of the cone...


That really made me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fair enough, hah! Skull slippers at the door for guests too? Hehehe
> 
> How are you two doing this AM.  No rain today!


Doing well enough thanks for asking and it is not All that bad ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

I have to go kick my older brother square in the nuts this weekend. 

Just over a month ago he convinced us to buy some crypto currency... right when it was at its pinnacle. Looking at it this morning it's down 48% lol. Now I remember why I don't get involved in his dumbass get rich quick schemes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

It really not that bad within arms reach


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

I feel like I should send you a citadel box of skulls and some superglue. 
All the little things on your desk that don't have skulls could get squared up :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like I should send you a citadel box of skulls and some superglue. View attachment 4928575
> All the little things on your desk that don't have skulls could get squared up :]


The beginning of my Paris Catacombs


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to go kick my older brother square in the nuts this weekend.
> 
> Just over a month ago he convinced us to buy some crypto currency... right when it was at its pinnacle. Looking at it this morning it's down 48% lol. Now I remember why I don't get involved in his dumbass get rich quick schemes.


Buy high sell low!  

Forget about it for a little while. Let it grow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to go kick my older brother square in the nuts this weekend.
> 
> Just over a month ago he convinced us to buy some crypto currency... right when it was at its pinnacle. Looking at it this morning it's down 48% lol. Now I remember why I don't get involved in his dumbass get rich quick schemes.


You don't then why are the Family Jewels in jeopardy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Buy high sell low!
> 
> Forget about it for a little while. Let it grow.


yea that's all I can do. It wasn't a huge amount of money so we're not losing sleep over it. I just wanna bust his balls and make him feel guilty about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The beginning of my Paris Catacombs


do you have any skull tats Jeff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

I have one 


Laughing Grass said:


> do you have any skull tats Jeff?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have one
> 
> View attachment 4928583


Just a little one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just a little one.


Yep itty bitty


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Morning everyone....just got back into the shop from the hospital...the mrs is doing better, they moved her into a private room on the 3rd floor........supposed to be a PMU section of the hospital....

so early this morning we got some rain from a freak cool front 74F this morning and rather cool, it dropped about 2" of rain on us...high today 90F with low humidity.....but we got a warning coming for the next 2 days of excessive heat........ugh

coffee is up and ready to go.......

i did pickup some taco's this morning...... chicken fajita.....sent a picture to my wife.....and she sends me a picture of pancakes with syrup .....show off...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....just got back into the shop from the hospital...the mrs is doing better, they moved her into a private room on the 3rd floor........supposed to be a PMU section of the hospital....
> 
> so early this morning we got some rain from a freak cool front 74F this morning and rather cool, it dropped about 2" of rain on us...high today 90F with low humidity.....but we got a warning coming for the next 2 days of excessive heat........ugh
> 
> ...


Glad she's feeling better today :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Glad she's feeling better today :]


i am too.....now it's just a matter of how long she's going to stay.....the last time this happened it was a week....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i am too.....now it's just a matter of how long she's going to stay.....the last time this happened it was a week....


does she have all her tech so she can keep in touch with everyone?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does she have all her tech so she can keep in touch with everyone?


yep she has her phone and charger....i asked before i left if she wanted my tablet...she said no the phone would be good.....so i set her up with some free streaming apps and some head phones....and plus she also has tv in the room too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

right now i'm updating a laptop for her if she wants it and doing some research on RSO........another alternative to what else i'm doing....giving the fact that i do have a rice steamer....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> right now i'm updating a laptop for her if she wants it and doing some research on RSO........another alternative to what else i'm doing....giving the fact that i do have a rice steamer....


It really makes me smile the way you care about her. That energy is so kind. Does she get to have you visit whenever, or are hospitals still strict?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does she get to have you visit whenever, or are hospitals still strict?


i can, visitation stops at 7pm, but as long as i am there before i can stay as long as i want. Yes the hospitals are strict....temp as soon as you enter, masks must be worn while walking around but not in the room.......and no small children are allowed in for safety purposes...unless they are going to the ER, but for visiting no small children....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

@BudmanTX it does wonders for my pain and the wife make chocolate with it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX it does wonders for my pain and the wife make chocolate with itView attachment 4928726


nice...makes me wonder how it would work for people with MS.....hmmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...makes me wonder how it would work for people with MS.....hmmmm


I have heard good things about from the people at the dispensary


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...makes me wonder how it would work for people with MS.....hmmmm


How does her Doctor feel about it that is if you guys have talked with them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep she has her phone and charger....i asked before i left if she wanted my tablet...she said no the phone would be good.....so i set her up with some free streaming apps and some head phones....and plus she also has tv in the room too...


too bad you can't sneak the pups in. It must be so mind numbingly boring being in a hospital.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How does her Doctor feel about it that is if you guys have talked with them


she hasn't talked with her dr about it......i'm thinkin her MS dr is a quack anyways.....i have mention for her to apply to the texas cares act...at least she can be on CBD and i'll supplement the rest if needed.......

now when i was going to the dr.....and i found out i had copd...i told my dr all my meds i was taken and also the i was partaking in cannabis as well....he looked at me....and said "cool" least i know when i do you tests...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> too bad you can't sneak the pups in. It must be so mind numbingly boring being in a hospital.


she would rather have her chi with her if she could...that's her baby...honestly it is....spoiled little fur ball...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she hasn't talked with her dr about it......i'm thinkin her MS dr is a quack anyways.....i have mention for her to apply to the texas cares act...at least she can be on CBD and i'll supplement the rest if needed.......
> 
> now when i was going to the dr.....and i found out i had copd...i told my dr all my meds i was taken and also the i was partaking in cannabis as well....he looked at me....and said "cool" least i know when i do you tests...


Man that's a scary thought and I told my better half about your situation and she told me to tell you that she is putting you guys in her prayers but especially you're better half


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that's a scary thought and I told my better half about your situation and she told me to tell you that she is putting you guys in her prayers but especially you're better half


tell her thank you for me and from my wife....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

And in my opinion The Measure of a Man is not what they do doing the good times take care of yourself and if you need anyone vent to or got talk shit to I'm here for you just PM me anytime


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> little gift from the garden......
> 
> these are called moon flowers, typically they on bloom during the moon cycle, nother name if i am correct is a Wizards Flower.....
> View attachment 4923123
> ...


Datura wrightii aka Jimson weed


----------



## lokie (Jun 22, 2021)

V.


Singlemalt said:


> Datura wrightii aka Jimson weed


They are a healthy flowering plant and they indeed takeover in a short period of time.





not my pick.

*Jimson weed* is a plant. The leaves and seeds are used to make medicine. Despite serious safety concerns, *jimson weed* is used to treat asthma, cough, flu (influenza), swine flu, and nerve diseases. Some people use it as a recreational drug to cause hallucinations and a heightened sense of well-being (euphoria). 

What happens if you eat Jimson weed?
Side effects from ingesting *jimson weed* include tachycardia, dry mouth, dilated pupils, blurred vision, hallucinations, confusion, combative behavior, and difficulty urinating. Severe toxicity has been associated with coma and seizures, although death is rare.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> V.
> 
> 
> They are a healthy flowering plant and they indeed takeover in a short period of time.
> ...


Hey, it’s not as bad as scopolamine…


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, it’s not as bad as scopolamine…


I think of them as equivalent. I’ve been told that reserpine is a bummer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, it’s not as bad as scopolamine…


Same original source. Solanaceae family is chock full of heavy duty drugs. Here( Calif) Datura is a weed and an inter-mediary host to the various hornworms (tomato and tobacco). Also called locoweed and messes livestock up


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Same original source. Solanaceae family is chock full of heavy duty drugs. Here( Calif) Datura is a weed and an inter-mediary host to the various hornworms (tomato and tobacco). Also called locoweed and messes livestock up


They are lumps of shocking bright green among the brush here. Big white trumpet flowers. I’m not sure of the species.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks @Singlemalt for ID, i was told when i first got them wizard flower and or moon flower cause that's when it blooms. i knew about some or the properties, i appreciate the info...got seed pods forming now btw


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Thanks @Singlemalt for ID, i was told when i first got them wizard flower and or moon flower cause that's when it blooms. i knew about some or the properties, i appreciate the info...got seed pods forming now btw


Gotta watch them just like you have to watch tomatoes and peppers for the hornworms, or else next year you'll be swamped with them.
Destroy these on sight lol--->


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They are lumps of shocking bright green among the brush here. Big white trumpet flowers. I’m not sure of the species.


Calif has D.discolor, D. wrightii, D. stramonium and D. inoxia. There are other naturalized species as well.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 22, 2021)

Well my press should be good and warm while just getting caught up reading here. High stress day for me...Ugh. Tomorrow should be better. 

What shall I press tonight is the question?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well my press should be good and warm while just getting caught up reading here. High stress day for me...Ugh. Tomorrow should be better.
> 
> What shall I press tonight is the question?


What are the options?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well my press should be good and warm while just getting caught up reading here. High stress day for me...Ugh. Tomorrow should be better.
> 
> What shall I press tonight is the question?


Take a dab and then decide


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well my press should be good and warm while just getting caught up reading here. High stress day for me...Ugh. Tomorrow should be better.
> 
> What shall I press tonight is the question?


Have fun, salad time..


----------



## manfredo (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What are the options?


Close to a dozen options, but I went with a new one...and pressed a single fat GMO bud, and did 2 dabs...Nice. Seems like I have been reaching for the same thing all the time lately...Black Lime Bubba, so a change was needed.

I haven't been doing dabs during the week, but I'm headed to bed anyways....And tomorrow should be a much easier day.

Going down into the 40's f tonight...after needing AC last night. It rained all day here...So weird. But the heat is on it's way again. They are predicting a HOT summer for all of us


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well my press should be good and warm while just getting caught up reading here. High stress day for me...Ugh. Tomorrow should be better.
> 
> What shall I press tonight is the question?


How long start to finish is the process? From when you take herb put into press and smoke it?


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Going down into the 40's f tonight...after needing AC last night. It rained all day here...So weird. But the heat is on it's way again. They are predicting a HOT summer for all of us


I don't want to talk about it. At least it isn't supposed to be 110 again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Close to a dozen options, but I went with a new one...and pressed a single fat GMO bud, and did 2 dabs...Nice. Seems like I have been reaching for the same thing all the time lately...Black Lime Bubba, so a change was needed.
> 
> I haven't been doing dabs during the week, but I'm headed to bed anyways....And tomorrow should be a much easier day.
> 
> Going down into the 40's f tonight...after needing AC last night. It rained all day here...So weird. But the heat is on it's way again. They are predicting a HOT summer for all of us


Yeah I opened the house for the first time in weeks as it finally got cool enough. Next week is supposed to be very hot, again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't want to talk about it. At least it isn't supposed to be 110 again.
> View attachment 4928995


Meep meep country is gonna f’n fry.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2021)

You’re all invited to a beach party over here. I’ll bust out the charcoal grill and a pile of bratwurst bathing in beer and grilled onions


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re all invited to a beach party over here. I’ll bust out the charcoal grill and a pile of bratwurst bathing in beer and grilled onions


Have tuna mustard


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Morning.






Nice day today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit chilly for my liking


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A bit chilly for my liking
> 
> View attachment 4929142


53° here now. Windows and doors open....I love this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 53° here now. Windows and doors open....I love this


It's supposed to be 81° and sunny tomorrow. I'm probably going to the beach, it looks like we're getting rain all weekend. 

school over for the kiddos yet?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How long start to finish is the process? From when you take herb put into press and smoke it?


It takes about 8 minutes to heat up the press plates, and while heating you can prep what you are going to press, than 2 1/2 minutes in the press, and then you have wax, ready to vape....so about 10 minutes


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's supposed to be 81° and sunny tomorrow. I'm probably going to the beach, it looks like we're getting rain all weekend.
> 
> school over for the kiddos yet?


Yeah, 90°'s are coming back....I'll take it when I can. It's so much less stressful since school is done.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

I have the freaking heat on again this morning! But sun is on the way in the next few days, and I'm working in a 2nd floor apartment still, so it's good!

Hope to finish today on that kitchen project, and be done there all together this week. 2 more showings today. I think I am a little under priced


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, 90°'s are coming back....I'll take it when I can. It's so much less stressful since school is done.


I think this is the final week for the school here. No graduations again this year for high school students, all virtual. 



manfredo said:


> I have the freaking heat on again this morning! But sun is on the way in the next few days, and I'm working in a 2nd floor apartment still, so it's good!
> 
> Hope to finish today on that kitchen project, and be done there all together this week. 2 more showings today. I think I am a little under priced


What are you going to do with all your spare time when you sell?



curious2garden said:


> Good morning


morning. 

I think @Jeffislovinlife and @Rsawr slept in today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think this is the final week for the school here. No graduations again this year for high school students, all virtual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good I'm sure they could both use the extra sleep. Let's hope Jeff hasn't been involved in anymore roof surfing! The last thing we need is him giving DarkWeb some ideas about attaching a sail to a snowboard and hopping from roof to snow this coming winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good I'm sure they could both use the extra sleep. Let's hope Jeff hasn't been involved in anymore roof surfing! The last thing we need is him giving DarkWeb some ideas about attaching a sail to a snowboard and hopping from roof to snow this coming winter.


Easy peasy....






That would be awesome on a frozen lake


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy peasy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damnit @Jeffislovinlife no more poisoning the children's minds. I'm too late! Ok but no jumping roof to roof!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @Jeffislovinlife and @Rsawr slept in today.


No, I'm here. Just miserable. 
You all move around too much  owww


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> God damnit @Jeffislovinlife no more poisoning the children's minds. I'm too late! Ok but no jumping roof to roof!


Ever see this one?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

@curious2garden it was not roof to roof it was rooftop to the poolAnd a good coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @curious2garden it was not roof to roof it was rooftop to the poolView attachment 4929174View attachment 4929178And a good coffee View attachment 4929179


LOL don't do that!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think this is the final week for the school here. No graduations again this year for high school students, all virtual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was at the Er until 3:30 a.m


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL don't do that!


No worries it was just a fleeting thoughts


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> was at the Er until 3:30 a.m


I'm sorry Jeff, is everything ok?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL don't do that!


You sound like one of those reasonable people. I thought we were friends in here!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry Jeff, is everything ok?


Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


Oh gosh jeff, I am so sorry. Glad it was not a heart attack, and I hope she is recovering. Is she home hanging with you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone is good to go..i didn't get to see the Mrs last night cause i got outa here to late....i am going this evening....me and her are gonna watch masterchef together....

woke this morning to a nice 74F....only problem...90% humidity.....ugh......high today 95F, but it will feel like 105F

got everything watered this morning too....

Coffee is fresh ready to rock.....you know where everything else is....

Ugh remind me to never mix 3 different bread together........

Taco's today....bacon and egg.......good sauce...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


sorry to hear that man, just be happy it wasn't an attack...k


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh gosh jeff, I am so sorry. Glad it was not a heart attack, and I hope she is recovering. Is she hone hanging with you?


Yup she is home now thank you for asking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


Sorry jeff, hope she rebounds soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


Take good care of her and you Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Take good care of her and you Jeff


I do try my best


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy peasy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks fun


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


Same thing with dad morning after a fall this year. Apparently he forgot what a cracked rib feels like. (dementia) Those that havent had the pleasure it can be a sharp pain in the chest just to take a deep breath let alone reach around to wipe your ass +hope she recovers well


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 23, 2021)

jeez, I am going to tell my wife to stay in bed for a few days, too much crap going on right now.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2021)

I think we should all stay inside. Spooky energy in this weeks air. Bunker bbq anyone? But do not let budman near the breads...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think we should all stay inside. Spooky energy in this weeks air. Bunker bbq anyone? But do not let budman near the breads...


hey now.........i'm an angel.....course when no one is looking...but still


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice cloudy morning with a few drops falling from sky, last count 38 drops, not rain, just random drops.

Got a little busy, painted a room on father's day. Harvested four smallish plants. Carpet installed in three rooms. Shut down all growing indoors and in shed.

MS is not nice, when I was coaching youth soccer one of my players mom was diagnosed with MS at a very Young age, awful. Good vibes and strength sent your way @BudmanTX.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Same thing with dad morning after a fall this year. Apparently he forgot what a cracked rib feels like. (dementia) Those that havent had the pleasure it can be a sharp pain in the chest just to take a deep breath let alone reach around to wipe your ass +hope she recovers well


Thanks for that and the same to your dad hopefully everything turns out well


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> MS is not nice, when I was coaching youth soccer one of my players mom was diagnosed with MS at a very Young age, awful. Good vibes and strength sent your way @BudmanTX.


thanks mate


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

i can't believe they are redoing this series....i remember seeing this in the 90's it was good back then......scared the crap out me..






hope they do it justice


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 23, 2021)

Going on a road trip - driving, Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana and South Dakota. Fishing Panguitch Lake, Utah, Big Sky, Montana and Black Hills.

Staying off the big interstates after leaving Cali.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 23, 2021)

Perfect timing as gas prices are at all time highs


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 23, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Nice cloudy morning with a few drops falling from sky, last count 38 drops, not rain, just random drops.


 On a scale of eating jello with a knife to counting the rain drops. How high are you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> On a scale of eating jello with a knife to counting the rain drops. How high are you?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 23, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> On a scale of eating jello with a knife to counting the rain drops. How high are you?


cutting Jell-O as the drops stopped


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 23, 2021)

and finally before heading to euro soccer zombie land today, 4 games....

I had a difficult time following this thread, did someone break a rib while roof hopping and diving in a small pool, wtf ......


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> and finally before heading to euro soccer zombie land today, 4 games....
> 
> I had a difficult time following this thread, did someone break a rib while roof hopping and diving in a small pool, wtf ......


Oh, that's just jeff. it was Wednesday, thought he'd entertain the kids.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, that's just jeff. it was Wednesday, thought he'd entertain the kids.


We should have a cover charge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

He thought he could fly......gravity worked


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> and finally before heading to euro soccer zombie land today, 4 games....
> 
> I had a difficult time following this thread, did someone break a rib while roof hopping and diving in a small pool, wtf ......


You are obviously not high enough ;D now get busy and if @Metasynth offers you a dab just say no. @Laughing Grass you're on your own there but don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You are obviously not high enough ;D now get busy and if @Metasynth offers you a dab just say no. @Laughing Grass you're on your own there but don't say I didn't warn you.


It's legend now from all the stories I've heard. How could I not try it? That and @FresnoFarmer 's cannabutter that looks like tar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

found his butter pic... look at it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> found his butter pic... look at it!
> 
> View attachment 4929292


I've had sex wax that looked like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've had sex wax that looked like that


ummm I think you’re supposed to eat it Jeff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ummm I think you’re supposed to eat it Jeff.


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Never step on the ice without it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

sniff

sniff


me smell new person......


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Jun 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sniff
> 
> sniff
> 
> ...


Good morning and a tip of the cap to you all. 

I did poke my head in here a few months ago mind you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

GrowdoBaggins said:


> Good morning and a tip of the cap to you all.
> 
> I did poke my head in here a few months ago mind you.


I know.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4929342


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4929346


mines better


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think this is the final week for the school here. No graduations again this year for high school students, all virtual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly they didn't take all that much time, except I normally work a few weeks, like 2-4, over there in June getting ready for the incoming groups.

I have ALL the big student investors in town drooling over my property, AND it's about 50k under priced, with no offers until July 1. It's the ONLY good student rental property on the market right now, so I am really hoping for a bidding war. But this is a small college town in NY and unfortunately, prices here are nothing like a lot of places. In parts of Cali these 2 homes would be worth probably 2 million. Here, maybe 300k....for both.

I may buy more real estate, but to flip, not to rent. Or I can sell real estate if I want...but that's high stress. I will probably retire...lol...I have been saying that for 20 years though, so who knows.

I came home early today and have an ice pack on my lower back right now....ouchy. I think I might let my pm doc try shooting up my back next time too.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was better then it could have been we were thinking that the wife was having a heart attack she did not but in the end a cracked rib the wife has a lot of stuff going on


Ouchy there bigtime! I guess you can crack a rib just from coughing hard too. My mom did when I was a kid I remember, with whooping cough. Yes take good care of her and hopefully she feels better soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ummm I think you’re supposed to eat it Jeff.


It's wax for your surfboard LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4929346


I like her hair color. Maybe I'll go a little less magenta next time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Thought I'd share this lol 








Adult Silicone Molds - Etsy


This Molds item by TaTNCS has 171 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hollywood, FL. Listed on Jul 19, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouchy there bigtime! I guess you can crack a rib just from coughing hard too. My mom did when I was a kid I remember, with whooping cough. Yes take good care of her and hopefully she feels better soon.


If you do that a DEXA scan should be in your future.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I like her hair color. Maybe I'll go a little less magenta next time.


That's Elcin Sangu, she's like #1 on my partner's freebee list, I should probably add her to mine too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Honestly they didn't take all that much time, except I normally work a few weeks, like 2-4, over there in June getting ready for the incoming groups.
> 
> I have ALL the big student investors in town drooling over my property, AND it's about 50k under priced, with no offers until July 1. It's the ONLY good student rental property on the market right now, so I am really hoping for a bidding war. But this is a small college town in NY and unfortunately, prices here are nothing like a lot of places. In parts of Cali these 2 homes would be worth probably 2 million. Here, maybe 300k....for both.
> 
> ...


Time to jack up your price by 50K! I thought you had like a row of townhomes or a small building, something like that. I'm still struggling to sell my parents place in Arizona, no offers yet even after the open house last weekend. 

Hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Time to jack up your price by 50K! I thought you had like a row of townhomes or a small building, something like that. I'm still struggling to sell my parents place in Arizona, no offers yet even after the open house last weekend.
> 
> Hope your back feels better soon.


I can always say no if offers aren't high enough. It's 2 old houses on one lot. One is a single family home and the other is a 2 family home, so 3 units all together....8 bedroom total. The place in AZ will sell...hopefully sooner than later. 

Thank you...the ice and a little nap helped! Now I need food. 5 pm have not eaten yet except a granola bar...The pounds are melting away, and I'm not even hungry as my tummy has shrunk!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

@BudmanTX how's your better half mine was asking


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX how's your better half mine was asking


And how's yours also?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Doing better still in pain but better thanks for checking @DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

How is the basement coming along @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is the basement coming along @DarkWeb


It's great! It's fucking great


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's great! It's fucking great


That good mmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Anyone else in


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That good mmm


Happy I opened more up. Bare wires on two places I saw from mice  it'll be fine just more work....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anyone else inView attachment 4929543


I’m in. No cartridges tonight


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in. No cartridges tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929566


I'll be there in a few...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in. No cartridges tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929566


Very cool pipe


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's great! It's fucking great


That sounds ominous


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool pipe


it’s magnetic. If you remove the cover it splits in two for easier cleaning. I like it but it has come apart once in my purse and weed went everywhere. Usually I smoke joints but rolling for one seem excessive


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anyone else inView attachment 4929543


I'm late... darn.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> rolling for one seem excessive


Is "pinner" still in the toking vocabulary? It is a small diameter joint, if it is obsolete.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX how's your better half mine was asking


She's safe and getting there. I shut the shop down at 4 and left to see her. I called and guess what request she asked for "Tacos" , I shit you not...  . So what's a man gotta do, go get them.....2 of beef, chicken, gusta tacos....we had enough time to eat 3 for the both of us and shoot the breeze. Hospital kicked me out at 7..so I am home having a beer and space tomatoes....still go stuff to do, water and feed the dogs and explore the garden...do that in a bit...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm late... darn.


Just in time


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in. No cartridges tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929566


You left cocaine all over the place.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is "pinner" still in the toking vocabulary? It is a small diameter joint, if it is obsolete.


yup that’s still used. Pipe is just easier, I’m lazy today.



Grandpapy said:


> You left cocaine all over the place.


We’ve had a lot of rain lately.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

Trimmed another gal tonight...Seems like this is dragging on forever, because...it IS ! That and only doing one a night. Only 4 left and done for the summer!

Need to wrap things up at the rentals too. Counter tops are done, just have to install the sink, clean and hang a few blinds and smoke detectors, and a few other little details which will probably turn into a days works. 

And my sis is coming to town this weekend. I offered to let them stay here but they declined for a hotel. Fine by me! They have a dog AND a kid...lol. But I imagine we'll get together.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Hay @LaughingGrass see how helpful they are


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Might be a weird morning woke up to  so y'all Let your freak flag fly


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Hey there jeff, good chill morning to you and the peeps.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey there jeff, good chill morning to you and the peeps.


And a very good morning to you @Rsawr did you get some rest last night


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a very good morning to you @Rsawr did you get some rest last night


Nope...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope...


Well that sucks


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that sucks


How's your wife feeling? How do you sleep if your rib hurts


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Morning.






Nice day! @Rsawr try "Black Domina" 








Black Domina Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Black Domina is an indica marijuana strain made by crossing Northern Lights, Ortega, Hash Plant, and Afghani. This melting pot of a strain delivers effects that are relaxing and sedating. Black Domina features a spicy pepper aroma and flavor. Medical marijuana patients choose this strain to help...




www.leafly.com




See if that helps


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How's your wife feeling? How do you sleep if your rib hurts


Wife is doing so so sleep lol like a baby for about 10 minutes out of what 4 hrs of looking at the ceiling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

@curious2garden feeling any shaking going on this morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Good morning, Jeff you need this on your chest tattoo too!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay @LaughingGrass see how helpful they are View attachment 4929746View attachment 4929747


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

July Talk is playing right now, I can't help but picture the cookie monster singing every time I hear this band.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

@Laughing Grass been riding?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass been riding?


Only once in the dirt so far and a few times around the neighbourhood. I'm lacking motivation this year. 

How about you? Have you got your bike built up along with the million other things you've got going?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only once in the dirt so far and a few times around the neighbourhood. I'm lacking motivation this year.
> 
> How about you? Have you got your bike built up along with the million other things you've got going?


It's at the bike shop.....never had anyone else work on my bikes before. I hope I get it back soon I'm getting excited to ride. Found out about a local 7 mile loop. That would be easy to get to on a tight schedule.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's at the bike shop.....never had anyone else work on my bikes before. I hope I get it back soon I'm getting excited to ride. Found out about a local 7 mile loop. That would be easy to get to on a tight schedule.


Love discovering new trails. My local bike shop has about a three week backlog on service right now. The entire industry is nuts.

What upgrades are you having done to your bike?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Ok what kind of bikes are we talking about here???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok what kind of bikes are we talking about here???


Mountain bikes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks fun 


Laughing Grass said:


> Mountain bikes
> 
> View attachment 4929847


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love discovering new trails. My local bike shop has about a three week backlog on service right now. The entire industry is nuts.
> 
> What upgrades are you having done to your bike?


Fork and my dh front wheel is going to be a temp till I get a new set since it's a 20mm axle.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mountain bikes
> 
> View attachment 4929847


Are them some kind of composite tipe of rims


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fork and my dh front wheel is going to be a temp till I get a new set since it's a 20mm axle.


The cost of a new fork must have been dear right now. Are you using spacers to make the wheel fit?



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are them some kind of composite tipe of rims


They're carbon and super wide compared to aluminium. Makes a 2.5" plus tire 2.75" wide. It's crazy fun on flow trails.





__





KONA BIKES 2017 | MTB | HEI HEI TRAIL | Hei Hei Trail Supreme






www.konaworld.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

So that winter windsurfing pic I posted yesterday......I looked deeper.....looks like a shit load of fun. 













How I started Winter Windsurfing


The first attempt at windsurfing in the winter was with my F2 Comet 330 windsurf board on the snow up at the lake. It was a fun attempt, ...




joewindsurfer.blogspot.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The cost of a new fork must have been dear right now. Are you using spacers to make the wheel fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now you have done it what is a flow tail??? I don't know the meaning


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @curious2garden feeling any shaking going on this morning


Nothing, I don't even feel them under 5 unless they are right under me. Did we have one? and good morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So that winter windsurfing pic I posted yesterday......I looked deeper.....looks like a shit load of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All except for the all the ice lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing, I don't even feel them under 5 unless they are right under me. Did we have one? and good morning.


Out by LAX


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

They said a 3.4


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The cost of a new fork must have been dear right now. Are you using spacers to make the wheel fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't need spacers....110 wide and 20mm axle same as my dh. I got the fork from a buddy that only had a few rides on it. So only paying shop time and a new brake mount. Swapping discs and tire.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They said a 3.4


Ahhhh thanks! No I didn't even feel it. I'm to far away. We have small earthquakes almost daily around here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Just enough to make all the tourist nervous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhhh thanks! No I didn't even feel it. I'm to far away. We have small earthquakes almost daily around here.


Hahaha spoken like a true Californian


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok now you have done it what is a flow tail??? I don't know the meaning


Trails with lots of descending, steep burms and rollers you can pump through so you don't have to pedal or use your brakes much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't need spacers....110 wide and 20mm axle same as my dh. I got the fork from a buddy that only had a few rides on it. So only paying shop time and a new brake mount. Swapping discs and tire.


oh okay I was thinking that you had an older 26" non boost fork. Bike parks are allowed to open on the 30th here, we should go rent some dh bikes for the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh okay I was thinking that you had an older 26" non boost fork. Bike parks are allowed to open on the 30th here, we should go rent some dh bikes for the day.


I do. Boost is still 110, it's spoke orientation that is different.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Me and the wife seen it on tv and she was asking I tried to tell her that 3.4 was a very small one and most of the people in California would not even wake up broke into red hot chili peppers song got hit by the dogs rubber bone so I had to ask


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trails with lots of descending, steep burms and rollers you can pump through so you don't have to pedal or use your brakes much.


Looks like a good time


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone is healthy and good to go...

woke up this morning to a muggy 74F....yeah the humidity is not leaving us for a while....looks like we have rain chances Monday and Tuesday fingers crossed....high today 95F but air temp 105F

Coffee is up nice and fresh......

I'm gonna attack the bean and cheese taco.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

ahh good taco's.....i'm gonna feel that later......eek

now that's a spice meatball.....::::burp:::


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

The weirdest shit just happened! This fedex package just showed up. No sender or recipient name, just my address.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

oh xmas tre, o xmas tree.....what to early...? 

she starting her stink on, od de la stinky perfume, and drinking 2 gal of water a day, once gal in the morning and one in the evening......surprised she holdin up.....keep going girl, ya got this.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The weirdest shit just happened! This fedex package just showed up. No sender or recipient name, just my address.
> 
> View attachment 4929881
> View attachment 4929879View attachment 4929877


holy crap....nice gear....secret admirer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap....nice gear....secret admirer?


It's got to be some kind of mistake. The tracking number just says shipping label created June 11, 21


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I do. Boost is still 110, it's spoke orientation that is different.


oh okay I assumed boost spacing was a lot newer than it is. My last 26" bike had 100mm spacing with quick release.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's got to be some kind of mistake. The tracking number just says shipping label created June 11, 21


Oh good, I’m glad it got there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh good, I’m glad it got there!


lol I should probably contact fedex and let them know I have it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I should probably contact fedex and let them know I have it.


Sounds like a freebie to me...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

me too...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

I called fedex. Since I'm not the sender they wouldn't tell me anything... even who the sender is. The address is correct so it might be ours to keep.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh okay I assumed boost spacing was a lot newer than it is. My last 26" bike had 100mm spacing with quick release.


110 spacing was around for a while. Boost shifts the spokes at the hub wider.....the dish of the wheel gets deeper.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I called fedex. Since I'm not the sender they wouldn't tell me anything... even who the sender is. The address is correct so it might be ours to keep.


Yeah, the address is correct. I’m glad you got it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Not sayin’ I sent it, but hell, who doesn’t like free stuff?! Keep that shizz


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, the address is correct. I’m glad you got it.


you're fucking with me right?


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're fucking with me right?


Sounds like fun to me....oops, bad Rat, going back to my corner now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not sayin’ I sent it, but hell, who doesn’t like free stuff?! Keep that shizz


It's hella sexy and huge compared to my iphone, almost tablet size. Maybe I could get used to android.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're fucking with me right?


Absolutely. But I had you thinking for a second… lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're fucking with me right?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hella sexy and huge compared to my iphone, almost tablet size. Maybe I could get used to android.
> 
> View attachment 4929943


I mean, it’s legally yours. Who are you gonna return it to? Fed ex says it’s yours too. Lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, it’s legally yours. Who are you gonna return it to? Fed ex says it’s yours too. Lol.


meta has a point


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Absolutely. But I had you thinking for a second… lol


Totally had me. 



Metasynth said:


> I mean, it’s legally yours. Who are you gonna return it to? Fed ex says it’s yours too. Lol.


We might have to fight over it tomorrow night when she gets home.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally had me.
> 
> 
> 
> We might have to fight over it tomorrow night when she gets home.


Does she have to know...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 110 spacing was around for a while. Boost shifts the spokes at the hub wider.....the dish of the wheel gets deeper.


I don't know what I was thinking that makes total sense, otherwise you'd have excess axel going further than your hub. 



DarkWeb said:


> Does she have to know...


She already knows, I called to ask if she knew anything about it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We might have to mud wrestle over it tomorrow night.


fify.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I should probably contact fedex and let them know I have it.


Hellll no...finders keepers


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know what I was thinking that makes total sense, otherwise you'd have excess axel going further than your hub.
> 
> 
> 
> She already knows, I called to ask if she knew anything about it.


What if it was supposed to be a surprise?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hahaha spoken like a true Californian


I was sitting in a continuing education class near Disneyland with a bunch of other Californian's with an instructor from Illinois. We had a nice shake close by, maybe 4.5+, 

teacher sprints down the isle heading for the exit.... we all are still sitting and laughing'..


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hellll no...finders keepers


Once delivered to my mail box the USPS considers it mine.

Once delivered to my doorstep I consider it mine or litter and is mine to dispose of accordingly.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What if it was supposed to be a surprise?


Yeah, maybe  probably it's a gift...Does your gf use android? maybe it was for her. Sell it quick, lol. No, that is strange though...Let us know when you solve the mystery.

Cut out of work early...Going to call my accountant, and hopefully get a bike ride and trip to the grocery store in...and more trimming this eve 

Had another showing this afternoon...I think I am gonna raise my price 50k  My kitchen project is done except for connecting the drain line and a few little details, but it came out really great, and only cost me $200 and a bunch of labor. I should have done it a decade ago!! I'll take a pic tomorrow when it's all cleaned up.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 24, 2021)

Windows getting washed, moving stuff again, redoing screens and no soccer today.

A nice cool start to the day, time for another coffee and pipe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify.


pillow fight





DarkWeb said:


> What if it was supposed to be a surprise?


She wouldn't spend that kind of money without talking to me, and how could she manipulate a fedex label.


manfredo said:


> Yeah, maybe  probably it's a gift...Does your gf use android? maybe it was for her. Sell it quick, lol. No, that is strange though...Let us know when you solve the mystery.
> 
> Cut out of work early...Going to call my accountant, and hopefully get a bike ride and trip to the grocery store in...and more trimming this eve
> 
> Had another showing this afternoon...I think I am gonna raise my price 50k  My kitchen project is done except for connecting the drain line and a few little details, but it came out really great, and only cost me $200 and a bunch of labor. I should have done it a decade ago!! I'll take a pic tomorrow when it's all cleaned up.


It's all apple here, iphones, ipad and macbooks. She's never used an android. If it were a gift I would expect one of our names to be on it. 

Have you had to turn down lowball offers?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

And the song saids it all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> I was sitting in a continuing education class near Disneyland with a bunch of other Californian's with an instructor from Illinois. We had a nice shake close by, maybe 4.5+,
> 
> teacher sprints down the isle heading for the exit.... we all are still sitting and laughing'..


Sounds about right ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2021)

How many faces do you see


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

aww man.......lmao...shucks


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

Oh yeah


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeahView attachment 4930077


It's beautiful out isn't it! 

Nice water to go out on the jetski's, so smooth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeahView attachment 4930077


nice.....that's a worthy ride.....hop in the lake to freshen up and back to the casa...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Now Rsawr gets a damn day at the er. Damn it to hell... @curious2garden how long after a transfusion can I put an alcohol tincture into this new blood?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeahView attachment 4930077


Gorgeous!



Rsawr said:


> Now Rsawr gets a damn day at the er. Damn it to hell... @curious2garden how long after a transfusion can I put an alcohol tincture into this new blood?


 that sucks! sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now Rsawr gets a damn day at the er. Damn it to hell... @curious2garden how long after a transfusion can I put an alcohol tincture into this new blood?


Oh no what happened?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me and the wife seen it on tv and she was asking I tried to tell her that 3.4 was a very small one and most of the people in California would not even wake up broke into red hot chili peppers song got hit by the dogs rubber bone so I had to ask


Give her a very gentle hug from me  and say thank you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The weirdest shit just happened! This fedex package just showed up. No sender or recipient name, just my address.
> 
> View attachment 4929881
> View attachment 4929879View attachment 4929877


could it be a phone made out of weed?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now Rsawr gets a damn day at the er. Damn it to hell... @curious2garden how long after a transfusion can I put an alcohol tincture into this new blood?


No waiting time, your blood will be better for it. I'd even install some PRIOR to the transfusion. Damn it I've been in the grow forums all day fucking around. What the fuck happened?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, maybe  probably it's a gift...Does your gf use android? maybe it was for her. Sell it quick, lol. No, that is strange though...Let us know when you solve the mystery.
> 
> Cut out of work early...Going to call my accountant, and hopefully get a bike ride and trip to the grocery store in...and more trimming this eve
> 
> Had another showing this afternoon...I think I am gonna raise my price 50k  My kitchen project is done except for connecting the drain line and a few little details, but it came out really great, and only cost me $200 and a bunch of labor. I should have done it a decade ago!! I'll take a pic tomorrow when it's all cleaned up.


Thank you, for remembering. I'm looking forward to seeing it. Yes, raise your price. Frankly I'd raise it above the area's comps and then lower it if you don't get any nibbles by the time you are really ready to sell it.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now Rsawr gets a damn day at the er. Damn it to hell... @curious2garden how long after a transfusion can I put an alcohol tincture into this new blood?


There's the number 3 we were looking for. 

Feel better soon!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There's the number 3 we were looking for.
> 
> Feel better soon!!


Damn you're right! I hope she's ok.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pillow fight
> 
> View attachment 4930036
> 
> ...


I'm not yet accepting offers...No til July 1. This is the inspection period. Not the normal way things are done, but I'm not normal, lol. 

Actually, this is kind of how of our government sells their foreclosures..and they have many as they insure loans for banks. They, HUD, put them on the market for a 2 week viewing period and then they look at offers. They won't accept less than a certain amount, usually about 90% of asking price...and if it doesn't sell in 30 days, they reduce the price by 10% and start the whole process again. And they have their own bizarre contract, and tons of weird rules, and they only use a handful of agents...I'm actually one of them. Probably where I got the idea of a "inspection period". It's good for me, not so much for them! And I was told I have the ONLY good student properties for sale in the area currently. 

Might be interesting.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn you're right! I hope she's ok.


Bad internet, I'll be back either this evening or in the morning to my usual self...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There's the number 3 we were looking for.
> 
> Feel better soon!!


Isn't that like five now? @srh88, @tyler.durden, @BudmanTX's wife, @Jeffislovinlife's wife and now @Rsawr 

Need a helmet to post here. 



curious2garden said:


> could it be a phone made out of weed?


That would be a nice change from me always giving out weed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not yet accepting offers...No til July 1. This is the inspection period. Not the normal way things are done, but I'm not normal, lol.
> 
> Actually, this is kind of how of our government sells their foreclosures..and they have many as they insure loans for banks. They, HUD, put them on the market for a 2 week viewing period and then they look at offers. They won't accept less than a certain amount, usually about 90% of asking price...and if it doesn't sell in 30 days, they reduce the price by 10% and start the whole process again. And they have their own bizarre contract, and tons of weird rules, and they only use a handful of agents...I'm actually one of them. Probably where I got the idea of a "inspection period". It's good for me, not so much for them! And I was told I have the ONLY good student properties for sale in the area currently.
> 
> Might be interesting.


Sounds complicated, do they know what the asking price will be yet? What do I know, this is my first experience dealing with selling real estate. I'm still pissed about the 15% firpta withholding for foreign property owners. It's going to take a year to fully settle after it sells.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

I want a taco.. no ten tacos.. and a beer... damn this fucking beeping is driving me insane


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't that like five now? @srh88, @tyler.durden, @BudmanTX's wife, @Jeffislovinlife's wife and now @Rsawr
> 
> Need a helmet to post here.


The Hexes only apply to members, not their families. So @Rsawr is officially #3, thus ends the current hex...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want a taco.. no ten tacos.. and a beer... damn this fucking beeping is driving me insane


Any diet restrictions?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> The Hexes only apply to members, not their families. So @Rsawr is officially #3, thus ends the current hex...


Lol let's hope. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any diet restrictions?


Nope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope.


So is uber on the way with your tacos?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No waiting time, your blood will be better for it. I'd even install some PRIOR to the transfusion. Damn it I've been in the grow forums all day fucking around. What the fuck happened?


I was apparently running around with an iron level of 6. No wonder I was miserable the last week...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So is uber on the way with your tacos?


Nah, I am still here waiting. Wont be home for a few hours, gotta wall a few miles from the er lol. then just gonna order pizza cuz tacos will be closed :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was apparently running around with an iron level of 6. No wonder I was miserable the last week...


Did you hangout with magneto lately?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you hangout with magneto lately?


I work with him weekly, actually


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nah, I am still here waiting. Wont be home for a few hours, gotta wall a few miles from the er lol. then just gonna order pizza cuz tacos will be closed :]


Better get extra meat......for the iron


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol let's hope. How are you feeling today?


Pretty good, thanks for asking. I forgot that a client downtown wanted his monthly QP (no, it isn't snoop dogg), so last night I headed out in the car to bring it to him at 2am. It took me more time to go up and down my stairs than to drive there and back  Went to my primary care doc today to get clearance for the surgery next week, and stepped back off the scale carelessly on the bad knee. It gave out immediately and I hit the floor, the nurse was horrified. I think I ripped a little more up in the quad as it is more stiff and with little more internal bleeding, so I'm looking forward to the surgery. Also, I think my leg smells a little like hamburger. @curious2garden , is this in my head, or does a lot of internal damage sometimes actually smell?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I work with him weekly, actually








I pay attention


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was apparently running around with an iron level of 6. No wonder I was miserable the last week...


Did they find out where all that hemoglobin went?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Pretty good, thanks for asking. I forgot that a client downtown wanted his monthly QP (no, it isn't snoop dogg), so last night I headed out in the car to bring it to him at 2am. It took me more time to go up and down my stairs than to drive there and back  Went to my primary care doc today to get clearance for the surgery next week, and stepped back off the scale carelessly on the bad knee. It gave out immediately and I hit the floor, the nurse was horrified. I think I ripped a little more up in the quad as it is more stiff and with little more internal bleeding, so I'm looking forward to the surgery. Also, I think my leg smells a little like hamburger. @curious2garden , is this in my head, or does a lot of internal damage sometimes actually smell?


That‘s pretty good? 

Tyler that’s not good at all, I don’t think your leg should smell like meat. Would have been cool if it was snoop dogg



Rsawr said:


> Nah, I am still here waiting. Wont be home for a few hours, gotta wall a few miles from the er lol. then just gonna order pizza cuz tacos will be closed :]


Bummer, I wouldn’t eat hospital tacos.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did they find out where all that hemoglobin went?


I have pcos and a gastric surgery. It went to whatever that ether is lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> ......snip....... *Also, I think my leg smells a little like hamburger. @curious2garden , is this in my head, or does a lot of internal damage sometimes actually smell?
> *




Take a shower Tyler! 

Seriousy though were you wearing a helmet? Did you lose consciousness at all?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have pcos and a gastric surgery. It went to whatever that ether is lol


Yeah PCOS can do it, sorry.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The weirdest shit just happened! This fedex package just showed up. No sender or recipient name, just my address.
> 
> View attachment 4929881
> View attachment 4929879View attachment 4929877


Ain't nothing free. I'd keep it off my nightstand (or ear shot of any other kinky place) if I was you.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

Ooooph, home with my weed and my dogs... wait, kinky nightstand gadgets O;


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ooooph, home with my weed and my dogs... wait, kinky nightstand gadgets O;


You're back!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're back!


Rsawr returns to her perch. :] They gave me new blood and said that next time I was awake for 3 days unable to breathe properly to go eat some nails! Easy peasy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ain't nothing free. I'd keep it off my nightstand (or ear shot of any other kinky place) if I was you.


That's a really good point, it didn't even occur to me. I put the film back on and hit it with the hair dryer so it looks factory. I'm expecting one of my neighbors to show up asking for it at any time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Rsawr returns to her perch. :] They gave me new blood and said that next time I was awake for 3 days unable to breathe properly to go eat some nails! Easy peasy.


Botanicare Cal Mag Plus has Iron, start chugging


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Take a shower Tyler!
> 
> Seriousy though were you wearing a helmet? Did you lose consciousness at all?


I really do have to shower, I've only taken one since Monday. It is quite a challenge to shower without killing myself with this leg, I think I'll take a bath. I haven't taken a bath in years.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I really do have to shower, I've only taken one since Monday. It is quite a challenge to shower without killing myself with this leg, I think I'll take a bath. I haven't taken a bath in years.


A plastic crate or chair in the shower can help. Plan for something like that after surgery. Could your son move in for a few days after you come home to give you a hand?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice.....that's a worthy ride.....hop in the lake to freshen up and back to the casa...


In the past 24 hours I’ve ridden 80 miles


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I really do have to shower, I've only taken one since Monday. It is quite a challenge to shower without killing myself with this leg, I think I'll take a bath. I haven't taken a bath in years.


Damn that sounds painful as fuck. I'm glad it wasn't any worse, and hopefully you can get the surgery quick. But damned it sounds bad right now. Be careful for a while...Don't be making it worse! Gotta get yourself a delivery gal for a while...One that does PT and gives showers, and if you're lucky, can trim bud too!  Hopefully they broke out a script for some Percs at least!



Metasynth said:


> In the past 24 hours I’ve ridden 80 miles


Wow, sweet...which reminds me I need to go unplug my battery in the garage. That's a lot of riding!! I got a nice 10-12 mile ride in today and I'm charged up for tomorrow!!

Was that on one charge with your new set-up?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds complicated, do they know what the asking price will be yet? What do I know, this is my first experience dealing with selling real estate. I'm still pissed about the 15% firpta withholding for foreign property owners. It's going to take a year to fully settle after it sells.


That sucks that they are withholding money, but that sure sounds like our government. They want to make sure they get their cut! 

And yes, they know the asking price, but is a low asking price...So I'm basically setting things up for a bidding situation, but only I will know what all the bids are. I'm hoping that someone will really really want them and pay a premium, with great terms, and ideally, offer cash and wave all inspections. And if not, I'll just keep collecting rent and being a landlord for a while more.

I have actually been a real estate broker for 30 years and I was a salesperson before that for a few years, but I'm basically retired now. Things have changed so much. There were no computers. We got a book every week with all the listings. No cell phones. If a client didn't show up, you waited and wondered. Contracts were 4 pages long...Now about 25 pages on average. It was a crazy way to make a living...Fun for a while.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn that sounds painful as fuck. I'm glad it wasn't any worse, and hopefully you can get the surgery quick. But damned it sounds bad right now. Be careful for a while...Don't be making it worse! Gotta get yourself a delivery gal for a while...One that does PT and gives showers, and if you're lucky, can trim bud too!  Hopefully they broke out a script for some Percs at least!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t actually run down both batteries to empty yet…but with moderate pedal assist I’m guessing 40-50 miles per battery, so 80-100 miles probably. Closer to 60 of throttle only


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A plastic crate or chair in the shower can help. Plan for something like that after surgery. Could your son move in for a few days after you come home to give you a hand?


Yeah, I was hoping I wouldn't need a shower chair for a couple of decades, but it is what it is. I also have to get a hand-held detachable shower head. That is going to be the most depressing Amazon order. My boy better come over to help me, he doesn't have to stay the night, but there is plenty for him to do. This will be a good practice run to see how he'll help me when I'm old. If he sucks, he's out of the will


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone doing anything fun with their kids/dads today? Anyone remember mini golf?


Putt-putt, we call it........had a blast playing when younger.......I see lots of shitty/boring courses around nowadays.....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I haven’t actually run down both batteries to empty yet…but with moderate pedal assist I’m guessing 40-50 miles per battery, so 80-100 miles probably. Closer to 60 of throttle only


That's a hell of a distance on a single charge!! Sweet! I have yet to drain mine all the way, but I usually charge it after about 25-30 miles...I think it would go 35-40 miles before dead, with 95% throttle only. I rarely pedal, only up really steep hills usually. 



tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, I was hoping I wouldn't need a shower chair for a couple of decades, but it is what it is. I also have to get a hand-held detachable shower head. That is going to be the most depressing Amazon order. My boy better come over to help me, he doesn't have to stay the night, but there is plenty for him to do. This will be a good practice run to see how he'll help me when I'm old. If he sucks, he's out of the will


 Oh man, the hand held shower heads are the BEST. I started using them back when I had a dog to make it easier to bath them, but they are great...Makes it so much easier to rinse all the soap from all those "special" areas , and it makes cleaning your shower so much easier, or at least the rinsing party... I even install them in my rentals now. And hell yes, put the boy to work!!

TGIF, the sun is shining and I'm feeling like a dab for breakfast!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2021)

Morning.






Overcast here for now, but nice....I'll take that.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 25, 2021)

Good morning chill people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people.


How ya feelin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

Good coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday. Got my second jab this morning, free hugs in two weeks lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday. Got my second jab this morning, free hugs in two weeks lol


Yay! Finally, right?! I really hope they ease more restrictions up there for you!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

Thunder and lightning until 3 or 4 this morning I had to add some sugar this morningso I'm calling it beer : 30


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yay! Finally, right?! I really hope they ease more restrictions up there for you!


Seems like it's been forever lol. We move into stage 2 on the 30th. That allows 50% retail capacity and personal care services like hair dressers and we can have up to 5 people indoors. 

So exciting!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seems like it's been forever lol. We move into stage 2 on the 30th. That allows 50% retail capacity and personal care services like hair dressers and we can have up to 5 people indoors.
> 
> So exciting!


So is the nail and hair appointment set yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Morning all....TGIFF.....fingers crossed the Mrs gets to come home...

woke up this morning to day humid 78F......high today 95F but it will feel like 105F...the good thing is we have a good coastal breeze pushing through.. helps with the temps...

Coffee is up and ready to rock.....cream and sugar on the right.....space tomatoes on the left.....

Picked up a couple of Gorditas this morning....yum.....filled with lettuce, tomatoe, sliced jalopeno, and ground beef.....add a little sour cream....and let the yum begin.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> In the past 24 hours I’ve ridden 80 miles


nice, i haven't been on a bike in years....tbh


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, i haven't been on a bike in years....tbh


I went like probably 20 years without riding a bike till last year. Now I’ve put on over 2200 miles since last July


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I went like probably 20 years without riding a bike till last year. Now I’ve put on over 2200 miles since last July


nice...i was looking at them last night....just thinkin i might need to get some extra exercise....with this heat it might do me in.....lol...i used to ride up and down the beach when i went...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So is the nail and hair appointment set yet


My sister gave me a ghetto cut and highlights last month, I'm good until December. Most of all I want to go to the gym, it's so hard to get motivated at home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...i was looking at them last night....just thinkin i might need to get some extra exercise....with this heat it might do me in.....lol...i used to ride up and down the beach when i went...


Any idea when the missus is gonna come home? How about you @Jeffislovinlife is she starting to feel better? 

Mine comes home at 7pm. Can't wait.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any idea when the missus is gonna come home? How about you @Jeffislovinlife is she starting to feel better?
> 
> Mine comes home at 7pm. Can't wait.


we're hoping for tonight, we'll see what the Dr has to say though.......might have to move some furniture around for some other items as well.....so we are in a wait and see kinda thing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we're hoping for tonight, we'll see what the Dr has to say though.......might have to move some furniture around for some other items as well.....so we are in a wait and see kinda thing....


Fingers crossed! I hope it's tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fingers crossed! I hope it's tonight.


me too love....me too....

i do know, i might have to make some tuff decisions coming up though. We'll just take it one day at a time....and go from there........this attack really hit her hard overall......


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2021)

Stick a fork in me. Here's my little two bedroom student rental kitchen project I just completed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Stick a fork in me. Here's my little two bedroom student rental kitchen project I just completedView attachment 4930712




okay you talked me into it....which one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me too love....me too....
> 
> i do know, i might have to make some tuff decisions coming up though. We'll just take it one day at a time....and go from there........this attack really hit her hard overall......


. Hang in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Stick a fork in me. Here's my little two bedroom student rental kitchen project I just completedView attachment 4930712


Looks great, do you have a before shot?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> . Hang in there.


trying to......she with the dr now...she txted me a minute ago...so we should know something pretty soon...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How ya feelin?
> View attachment 4930526


@curious2garden cursed me, that's goddamn how. They took me back to the er and fucking put CALMAG in me LOL. Okay, just the magnesium, our tap water must give me enough calcium.... (this is not a joke.)


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me too love....me too....
> 
> i do know, i might have to make some tuff decisions coming up though. We'll just take it one day at a time....and go from there........this attack really hit her hard overall......


Best of luck and love to you both.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Best of luck and love to you both.


thank you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thank you


Doyou know if she coming home tonight hopefully he was able to give you some positive news


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Doyou know if she coming home tonight hopefully he was able to give you some positive news


i txt her a minute ago......so i should know something pretty quick......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i txt her a minute ago......so i should know something pretty quick......


Here's hoping let us know if we can do anything


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here's hoping let us know if we can do anything View attachment 4930790


tweety bird to the rescue.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Stick a fork in me. Here's my little two bedroom student rental kitchen project I just completedView attachment 4930712


That looks GREAT


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @curious2garden cursed me, that's goddamn how. They took me back to the er and fucking put CALMAG in me LOL. Okay, just the magnesium, our tap water must give me enough calcium.... (this is not a joke.)


I warned you about chugging that Cal mag but nooooooo one listens to me! 

Ugh I'm so sorry. Seriously how are you feeling now? If you haven't had a D3 test done too ask your doctor to order one of those.  I hope they get you dialed back in soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

woohoo....she's coming home.......just got the txt back on when to pick her up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> woohoo....she's coming home.......just got the txt back on when to pick her up


That great glad to hear it


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I warned you about chugging that Cal mag but nooooooo one listens to me!
> 
> Ugh I'm so sorry. Seriously how are you feeling now? If you haven't had a D3 test done too ask your doctor to order one of those.  I hope they get you dialed back in soon.


We'll say fine and dandy...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks great, do you have a before shot?


 here's what she looked like before. Note the floor tiles on the countertop. That wasn't my work, LOL. And the base cabinet is pretty rotten. It's all ancient!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2021)

And here's the after again. Wasn't quite done I still needed to caulk and put a switch plate cover on.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2021)

Sad part is, it's probably not worth a penny more as far as selling the place. 

I sent the kid who moved out a pic...he use to cook a lot, and he use to have a "religious" dinner party every Friday night, which was an excuse to drink and have friends over. He lived there 4 years. No reply...he is probably thinking "you asshole, you waited til now!" Yes I did!  He was only paying $650 a month, pretty cheap for a 2 bedroom around here...rock bottom actually.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> woohoo....she's coming home.......just got the txt back on when to pick her up


Sweet how relived are you? Mine got home and went to bed. I had plans for us tonight


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sad part is, it's probably not worth a penny more as far as selling the place.
> 
> I sent the kid who moved out a pic...he use to cook a lot, and he use to have a "religious" dinner party every Friday night, which was an excuse to drink and have friends over. He lived there 4 years. No reply...he is probably thinking "you asshole, you waited til now!" Yes I did!  He was only paying $650 a month, pretty cheap for a 2 bedroom around here...rock bottom actually.


My neighbor is renting out a 2 bedroom addition on his property for $4800


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And here's the after again. Wasn't quite done I still needed to caulk and put a switch plate cover on.View attachment 4930827


what a difference! Are those the same cabinet doors?


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet how relived are you? Mine got home and went to bed. I had plans for us tonight


I can feel your stress.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We'll say fine and dandy...


I think Pixar needs to make a film about when Hunky found Dory


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> I can feel your stress.


I’m gonna make a lot of noise around 10 and wake her up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet how relived are you? Mine got home and went to bed. I had plans for us tonight


That sux.....u ok.....?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

She's home....missed her..makes the home feel better....


The house is complete, thanks for the good energy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> She's home....missed her..makes the home feel better....
> 
> 
> The house is complete, thanks for the good energy


Great to here get some rest


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Great to here get some rest


Beer and space tomatoes my friend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2021)

BST sounds good to me enjoy them you have definitely earned it


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what a difference! Are those the same cabinet doors?


No, but they are used cabinets that I repainted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2021)

Happy Saturday, lots of rain coming today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> That sux.....u ok.....?


Yea I was just playing. So happy for you that the missus is home.




manfredo said:


> No, but they are used cabinets that I repainted.


looks really good compared to the before pics with the floor tiles


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

Good morning LG and the chillies. Hope everyone has a lovely day :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Saturday, lots of rain coming today
> 
> View attachment 4931008


Morning.






I think the rain is missing us  

How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning LG and the chillies. Hope everyone has a lovely day :]


How you feeling?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How you feeling?


We'll say fine...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning LG and the chillies. Hope everyone has a lovely day :]


No ER trips for you today right? We were thinking about hanging out Niagara Falls today, I think we’ll try tomorrow considering the weather



DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My arm is killing me today but no flu-like side reactions this time, two thumbs up! Plating with the kiddies in the sun today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No ER trips for you today right?


... 


Laughing Grass said:


> We were thinking about hanging out Niagara Falls today, I think we’ll try tomorrow considering the weather


I have never been near so much falling water. Do you get a headache, or have to wear earplugs?


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ...
> 
> I have never been near so much falling water. Do you get a headache, or have to wear earplugs?


Earplugs are not necessary but a rain coat is recommended for the Maid of the Mist voyage.

We have been several times. An exhilarating experience to be sure.

"You’ve never felt the power of Niagara Falls like this before. Join us on our *all-new*, *fully electric boats* to truly experience the rush from the 600,000 gallons of water falling per second. Come feel it for yourself."

Departing daily. Only in Niagara Falls, USA.
















Maid of the Mist | The Original Niagara Falls Boat Tour


You’ve never experienced anything like this. We are Niagara Falls, USA’s original boat tour, taking you as close to the falls as anyone can safely venture. Get Maid of the Mist tickets and learn more.




www.maidofthemist.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No ER trips for you today right? We were thinking about hanging out Niagara Falls today, I think we’ll try tomorrow considering the weather
> 
> 
> 
> My arm is killing me today but no flu-like side reactions this time, two thumbs up! Plating with the kiddies in the sun today?


Niagara sounds like fun. Never been there.

Yeah, hanging with the kids and wife. She starts her 2 week vacation today! Going to go check on my mtn bike. And a bunch of other stuff.......building a small raised garden bed.....playing around with a little water garden my kids and I threw together. 

Some bricks, rocks, a old mixing tub and a old pump from a cloner......I set it up and let them play with the rocks to make it the way they wanted. It's always changing....other day it had all cut flowers stuck in the rocks and floating around.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

Niagara Falls is great and cool, and the maiden of the Mist is awesome. Have you ever been to Ithaca LG, or anyone? It's a big college town (Cornell, Ithaca, and SUNY) in NY on Cayuga Lake, in the heart of wine country, with loads of waterfalls and hiking galore....as well as dining options galore, many on the lake. https://www.visitithaca.com/ One of my favorite places to visit, and I never really discovered it til I was about 40 years old even though it's an hour away! 

Looking like a hot weekend here, and NO work for me...other than some domestic chores around home...Much needed chores. And my sister and her crew is in town and we're doing a late lunch with her crew, here at my house, so I better get busy!! They are bringing the food at least!

I am hoping to finish trimming too...forgot about that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ...
> 
> I have never been near so much falling water. Do you get a headache, or have to wear earplugs?


It kinda sounds like loud white noise in the background. Like @lokie said you don’t need earplugs. My favourite Mexican joint is there, they have the best fish tacos.



DarkWeb said:


> Niagara sounds like fun. Never been there.
> 
> Yeah, hanging with the kids and wife. She starts her 2 week vacation today! Going to go check on my mtn bike. And a bunch of other stuff.......building a small raised garden bed.....playing around with a little water garden my kids and I threw together.
> View attachment 4931039
> Some bricks, rocks, a old mixing tub and a old pump from a cloner......I set it up and let them play with the rocks to make it the way they wanted. It's always changing....other day it had all cut flowers stuck in the rocks and floating around.


That’s sounds like a lot of fun actually


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Niagara Falls is great and cool, and the maiden of the Mist is awesome. Have you ever been to Ithaca LG, or anyone? It's a big college town (Cornell, Ithaca, and SUNY) in NY on Cayuga Lake, in the heart of wine country, with loads of waterfalls and hiking galore....as well as dining options galore, many on the lake. https://www.visitithaca.com/ One of my favorite places to visit, and I never really discovered it til I was about 40 years old even though it's an hour away!
> 
> Looking like a hot weekend here, and NO work for me...other than some domestic chores around home...Much needed chores. And my sister and her crew is in town and we're doing a late lunch with her crew, here at my house, so I better get busy!! They are bringing the food at least!
> 
> I am hoping to finish trimming too...forgot about that


For a second I thought you were talking about the restaurant. We always to Syracuse then south… just missing it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

My only story I have about the falls is well it was a weekend in New York city in the late 80's￼ and woke up in a strange house and my car was gone and I'm in a stranger's bed well at least I didn't haft to pay a bail to get out of jail ok back to the story it was a 1969 GTO judge and I got to a window and looking out to see my car and seeing the the falls first and only time one hella good time ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2021)

Good morning all. In La Puente, since yesterday afternoon. Hitting up that brewfest reggae show today. Should be a great time. I might actually forget about work for a little while. Although, I really, really want to get on the computer right now and start working. 

Instead I'll smoke another bowl and have another cup of Joe. 

   

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. In La Puente, since yesterday afternoon. Hitting up that brewfest reggae show today. Should be a great time. I might actually forget about work for a little while. Although, I really, really want to get on the computer right now and start working.
> 
> Instead I'll smoke another bowl and have another cup of Joe.
> 
> ...


Step away from the computer bro, smoke many Ganja's, sample bunches of beer, and groove to the music. Give yourself a well deserved break.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. In La Puente, since yesterday afternoon. Hitting up that brewfest reggae show today. Should be a great time. I might actually forget about work for a little while. Although, I really, really want to get on the computer right now and start working.
> 
> Instead I'll smoke another bowl and have another cup of Joe.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the show and a very good coffee to you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

don't forget yours


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4931105don't forget yours


Good morning, good sir. How you doing today? Feeling ok? 
Actually several of you are broken. I hope you all are staying safe and mending up. The loved ones too. Positive vibes for all. I worry about you all.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My only story I have about the falls is well it was a weekend in New York city in the late 80's￼ and woke up in a strange house and my car was gone and I'm in a stranger's bed well at least I didn't haft to pay a bail to get out of jail ok back to the story it was a 1969 GTO judge and I got to a window and looking out to see my car and seeing the the falls first and only time one hella good time ha ha ha


Was it orange? I briefly dated a guy who had a '69 GTO Judge  I liked the car more than him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. In La Puente, since yesterday afternoon. Hitting up that brewfest reggae show today. Should be a great time. I might actually forget about work for a little while. Although, I really, really want to get on the computer right now and start working.
> 
> Instead I'll smoke another bowl and have another cup of Joe.
> 
> ...


La Puente eh? I went to a lot of dog shows in my youth at Whittier Narrows.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

Nope it was black and was never on the west coast that can be proven


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope it was black and was never on the west coast that can be proven


Suuuuuure.... it was only black after you coffee dipped it, right? Orange to start...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Suuuuuure.... it was only black after you coffee dipped it, right? Orange to start...


Oh that was very good!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Step away from the computer bro, smoke many Ganja's, sample bunches of beer, and groove to the music. Give yourself a well deserved break.


I primed the pump last night . Woke up with a little headache. Felt good. I'll do as you say, and many ganjas and a lot of sampling. Cross fade here I come 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I primed the pump last night . Woke up with a little headache. Felt good. I'll do as you say, and many ganjas and a lot of sampling. Cross fade here I come
> 
> SH420


Music requires cross fade  get on it, you're a bit out of practice ;D


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was it orange? I briefly dated a guy who had a '69 GTO Judge  I liked the car more than him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Suuuuuure.... it was only black after you coffee dipped it, right? Orange to start...


Yes it did it was put in the garage orange and black striped came out black so your analogy works for me too ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Just ate a delta 8 gummy........


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just ate a delta 8 gummy........


I heard disappointing things about delta 8. Report back please


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I heard disappointing things about delta 8. Report back please


That's why I tried it.....to share my experience. I was told to start slow......1/2 gummy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Still nothing.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still nothing.....


You’re no lightweight, start at 50mg and go up from there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re no lightweight, start at 50mg and go up from there.


Yeah, just ate one more


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, just ate one more


This seems like it could be the start of a weird day, hehe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This seems like it could be the start of a weird day, hehe


So far.....boring. don't know if I should eat another or just smoke a bowl....lol not feeling shit at 50mg


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Fine one more down the hatch


----------



## MustGro (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't usually get a tingle unless it's 100mg or better. I read on a previous forum that I belonged to that 100mg was just 1 gram of weed. Anyone know if that's true or not?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2021)

Why do people care, then? Is it also a plant? I have had brownies with it in, but never knew what it was, just assumed it was cbd.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just ate a delta 8 gummy........


Make sure you have some Benadryl on hand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Make sure you have some Benadryl on hand.


Yeah......nothing......think I'm just gonna smoke, oh well


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah......nothing......think I'm just gonna smoke, oh well


Be careful sometimes with edible 4 hours later they kick in. That's one thing I dislike about them their onset can be sketchy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful sometimes with edible *4 hours later they kick in.* That's one thing I dislike about them their onset can be sketchy.


That would be great! Wife has the kids out of my hair today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That would be great! Wife has the kids out of my hair today.


Ahhh the crazy life  I bet you miss it sometimes


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That would be great! Wife has the kids out of my hair today.


Smoking might help kick it off. I bet you sleep good tonight, if nothing else.

Reminds me of a time I took shrooms, and nothing happened. I fell asleep for a few hours after eating a stem and cap, nothing. Woke up, took 1 sip of beer, 1 puff on a bowl, and I was instantly tripping my balls off. The same thing happened to my buddy I was with. We got pulled over by an Arizona State Trooper a short time later because we couldn't drive over 40 mph on the interstate....towing a car with no plates on it. Woops. 

Soooo, be careful


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Ah, maybe somebody else might get something from it. 

I did it for science......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful sometimes with edible 4 hours later they kick in. That's one thing I dislike about them their onset can be sketchy.


Edibles can be hit or miss for me - but when they hit I can drop like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Edibles can be hit or miss for me - but when they hit I can drop like a sack of potatoes.


Same here, they can be a real rocky ride.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, maybe somebody else might get something from it.
> 
> I did it for science......
> View attachment 4931331


So in a scale of 1 to 10? Have ya hit 15 yet....jc


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

Trimmed a GMO tonight. Really beautiful, fragrant, sticky, fat budded GMO. This thing was just a little couple week old tiny tester, and it wound up growing these massive buds got to be at least a quarter pound here. Can't wait to test this one


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trimmed a GMO tonight. Really beautiful, fragrant, sticky, fat budded GMO. This thing was just a little couple week old tiny tester, and it wound up growing these massive buds got to be at least a quarter pound here. Can't wait to test this oneView attachment 4931490View attachment 4931491


OMG that is beautiful. I love GMO it's so good.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2021)

Had a incredible time. An escape I truly needed. Had a wonderful time with my friends! There was 13 if us in all enjoying the day and feeling the vibe.
Found a brewer that I really liked. Dawg Pawrk(?). They had a really nice hazy ale. I think it was 9.75%. Wouldn't have known if it wasn't posted. Really tasty and smooth. 
Smoked much ganjas as well. 

It was awesome! 

SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Had a incredible time. An escape I truly needed. Had a wonderful time with my friends! There was 13 if us in all enjoying the day and feeling the vibe.
> Found a brewer that I really liked. Dawg Pawrk(?). They had a really nice hazy ale. I think it was 9.75%. Wouldn't have known if it wasn't posted. Really tasty and smooth.
> Smoked much ganjas as well.
> 
> ...


That's hard to beat, I think I'll take a turn since I'm all Pfizered-up ! Good friends, smoke and beer, damn!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Morning.






It's crazy humid out there! How's everyone doing with the heat? Stay safe, get wet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Coffee is required almost as much as smoke in the morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caffiene...? Thc...  so lucky.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2021)

Whew yeah, the heat has arrived here too. 80f when I woke up at 9:30 am and the first thing I did was crank up the AC. Supposed to hit 90f today and tomorrow. 

Planning on getting plenty stoned and maybe a bike ride, and perhaps some trimming later. Low key day with low movement hopefully!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Caffiene...? Thc...  so lucky.


Anyone heard from @DarkWeb after he spiked that edible with caffeine and heat


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew yeah, the heat has arrived here too. 80f when I woke up at 9:30 am and the first thing I did was crank up the AC. Supposed to hit 90f today and tomorrow.
> 
> Planning on getting plenty stoned and maybe a bike ride, and perhaps some trimming later. Low key day with low movement hopefully!!


Yeah we are going to be close to 110 today but luckily we are past the spring high humidity 72 hours


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Anyone heard from @DarkWeb after he spiked that edible with caffeine and heat


There has to be a hammock swaying in the siesta time heat with a DW in it somewhere..


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nothing on the delta 8?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Nothing. I thought you get hit like it's your first time. But nothing for me. Maybe for a non-user. Oh well


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

Is it synthetic thc?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it synthetic thc?


I definitely don't see it being that from who I got it from.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I definitely don't see it being that from who I got it from.


So what was the end count on the mg that you ended up taking


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

I looked at an article that described the process of extracting delta 8 from hemp, and the interviews all imply a very mild effect, much less than a 'real' thc hit. I wonder if our normal tolerances just mean it would not work for us? Huh...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what was the end count on the mg that you ended up taking


100mg should have felt something.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I looked at an article that described the process of extracting delta 8 from hemp, and the interviews all imply a very mild effect, much less than a 'real' thc hit. I wonder if our normal tolerances just mean it would not work for us? Huh...


I've seen "weed lite" but I also have heard it was strong......so I wanted to get my own opinion.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 100mg should have felt something.


How long did you wait before smoking something else


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How long did you wait before smoking something else


Gotta look at the times I posted....I'm thinking 3.5 - 4 hrs. And I didn't smoke before I ate the first one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

@BudmanTX how is the better half and yourself doing back at home hopefully it is going smoothly for you guys your in the family thoughts


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nothing. I thought you get hit like it's your first time. But nothing for me. Maybe for a non-user. Oh well


Snake oil in my opinion. It may be possible there is some THC in it. Just not what is being hyped.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2021)

Buds are falling over lol, still three weeks


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buds are falling over lol, still three weeks
> 
> View attachment 4931830


They look healthy.
Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buds are falling over lol, still three weeks
> 
> View attachment 4931830


Looks like it time for you to brake out bondage equipment ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> They look healthy.
> Sometimes less is more.


It’s a good thing my mutant stayed small I’d never fit it with that beast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a good thing my mutant stayed small I’d never fit it with that beast
> 
> View attachment 4931840


I'm so jealous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta look at the times I posted....I'm thinking 3.5 - 4 hrs. And I didn't smoke before I ate the first one.


How did you sleep do you think it helped with that???


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How did you sleep do you think it helped with that???


I was thumbs'ing up and lol'ing from 3 to probably 6 am......so nope didn't do shit lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thumbs'ing up and lol'ing from 3 to probably 6 am......so nope didn't do shit lol


Well thanks for the information scratch that one off the list to try


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well thanks for the information scratch that one off the list to try


Might be different for you. Never know......I do consume a good amount of herb so it might be that. But I know you probably do too lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

A few weeks ago I ate 1500mg of candy bars and nothing so unless someone give me some I'm not going to buy any


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Well ok I slept well that night


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well ok I slept well that night


Come on over, I'll fuck you up with edibles any time man! You allergic to coconut oil?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Come on over, I'll fuck you up with edibles any time man! You allergic to coconut oil?


Nope I'm not watch yourself I wake up consuming t h c and I go to sleep consuming it and the offer of free thc and a challenge like that


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope I'm not watch yourself I wake up consuming t h c and I go to sleep consuming it and the offer of free thc and a challenge like that


We would all be so stoned if there were a party. I am imagining that horrible super dark cannabutter one of you posted the other day ending up in a pint of icecream.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We would all be so stoned if there were a party. I am imagining that horrible super dark cannabutter one of you posted the other day ending up in a pint of icecream.


That was someone else I called it sex wax


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

But who I'm I to argue I've eaten my fair share of it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

It's not always different, but sometimes edibles hit me different. Once my buddy gave me a little piece of fudge.......40 min later I was mid sentence and it hit me like a train. The person I was talking with knew something was up when I stopped mid sentence and asked if I was ok.....lol I remember being in my head saying "shit think something" lol I blamed it on teething and being up all night. She said how that's so hard to deal with sometimes.........lol smooth operator.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it synthetic thc?


No, leafly has an interesting article on it:








What is delta-8?


Delta-8 is a cannabis compound similar to THC, although less potent. It's become popular lately because it's legal in states where THC is illegal—sometimes. Learn all about delta-8.




www.leafly.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buds are falling over lol, still three weeks
> 
> View attachment 4931830


Looks good, mine never make it through without staking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not always different, but sometimes edibles hit me different. Once my buddy gave me a little piece of fudge.......40 min later I was mid sentence and it hit me like a train. The person I was talking with knew something was up when I stopped mid sentence and asked if I was ok.....lol I remember being in my head saying "shit think something" lol I blamed it on teething and being up all night. She said how that's so hard to deal with sometimes.........lol smooth operator.....


Right until your husband has to remove the unchewed cheeseburger from your mouth  
@Metasynth


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Although I have to admit I'd rather have cheeseburger pried from my jaws then his stunt of projectile vomiting after he took that third hit off my C-99 joint. It's not like I didn't warn him and I howled like an owl when I saw him go white, it was so funny! Then I helped him out of the spa, dried him off and into the house. I'm not totally evil.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Right until your husband has to remove the unchewed cheeseburger from your mouth
> @Metasynth


I don't know if I have ever gotten so high that I didn't want to eat a cheeseburger, without having gone all the way to way too much and just freaking out... O: you are scary


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife Jeff thought you might like to see the pipe my kids got me on one of their trips to Mexico. I haven't used it a lot because I didn't know how to smoke from a pipe. Anyway a friend mentioned to me how to do it and I'm loving this little thing.

@manfredo it's filled with GMO  such a happy high, thanks for the motivation so smoke some of it! Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4931864
> @Jeffislovinlife Jeff thought you might like to see the pipe my kids got me on one of their trips to Mexico. I haven't used it a lot because I didn't know how to smoke from a pipe. Anyway a friend mentioned to me how to do it and I'm loving this little thing.
> 
> @manfredo it's filled with GMO  such a happy high, thanks for the motivation so smoke some of it! Hope you're having a good day.


Love it it looks so happy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't know if I have ever gotten so high that I didn't want to eat a cheeseburger, without having gone all the way to way too much and just freaking out... O: you are scary


That's the conundrum. I WANTED that cheeseburger. I simply forgot how to chew that cheeseburger. I knew I was failing at chewing but couldn't quite figure out why!

That is why I warn everyone not to take a dab from @Metasynth he'd taken like 6 and I thought what's the big deal  I took 1 and he had to remind me to clear the rig (thanks meta). I then had a bit of a white out moment, (clearing the rig is a trap), but made it to the car. I even suggested In n Out and that's when my chewing chops failed me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4931864
> @Jeffislovinlife Jeff thought you might like to see the pipe my kids got me on one of their trips to Mexico. I haven't used it a lot because I didn't know how to smoke from a pipe. Anyway a friend mentioned to me how to do it and I'm loving this little thing.
> 
> @manfredo it's filled with GMO  such a happy high, thanks for the motivation so smoke some of it! Hope you're having a good day.


Also it looks like you are a right-handed


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love it it looks so happy


and a gift from my favorite people, I'm happy I can use it now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Also it looks like you are a right-handed


Yes, what's the tell?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, what's the tell?


The burn on your bowl 



















Or most people are right handed.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Yuppers what DarkWeb said


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The burn on your bowl
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers what DarkWeb said


Yes statistically most are that's why I wondered. The burn mark makes sense  I actually use matches to light it trying to keep the burning down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so jealous


Of my mutant? It’s so tiny! I don’t think I’ll get much more than a couple grams from it. What do you think? Closest guess gets a pack of thrills gum









Thrills Gum - 20 Pack


This is a famous Canadian, might I add, purple gum! Thrills Gum is known for its soap-like taste, but who can resist trying this unique retro gum just to see if it really does taste like soap! You'll either love it or hate it, there is no middle of the road when it comes to the distinctive...



www.candydistrict.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks good, mine never make it through without staking.


I wish the other two plants looked like this one lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Of my mutant? It’s so tiny! I don’t think I’ll get much more than a couple grams from it. What do you think? Closest guess gets a pack of thrills gum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About a pound.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Of my mutant? It’s so tiny! I don’t think I’ll get much more than a couple grams from it. What do you think? Closest guess gets a pack of thrills gum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuppers of the little one and how clean your grow is but mostly the little one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Of my mutant? It’s so tiny! I don’t think I’ll get much more than a couple grams from it. What do you think? Closest guess gets a pack of thrills gum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Dynamite comes in small packages but nitroglycerin comes in the smaller


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks good, mine never make it through without staking.





Pics from the web

I use the top supports like a trapeze. By harvest it can look beautiful even if frustrating.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4931912
> 
> View attachment 4931913
> Pics from the web
> ...


LOL stakes, not webbing spiderman ;D


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL stakes, not webbing spiderman ;D


I use stakes and twine, I saw somewhere where a guy was using tomato cages.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I use stakes and twine, I saw somewhere where a guy was using tomato cages.


I use thin metal stakes and sometimes use twine (jute) and I've some tomato cages. Depends on the plant.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I use stakes and twine, I saw somewhere where a guy was using tomato cages.


Or cages made out concrete-reinforcing mesh.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes statistically most are that's why I wondered. The burn mark makes sense  I actually use matches to light it trying to keep the burning down.


And you hold that match in your dominant hand like most people ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you hold that match in your dominant hand like most people ha ha ha


Or do you hold the book in the dominant hand and strike with the other shit had a 50/50 chance


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or do you hold the book in the dominant hand and strike with the other shit had a 50/50 chance


I use my teeth to hold the match...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

And yes I'm high and I'm going to get higher


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And yes I'm high and I'm going to get higher View attachment 4932091


Be sure to stop by Electric Ave. They are going your way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Look at those undies! Haha that's what I thought when I pulled up! Bed sheets


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I use my teeth to hold the match...


You make it very difficult to contain other self (A very Talented tongue he he he)damit back back into your hole


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You make it very difficult to contain other self (A very Talented tongue he he he)damit back back into your hole


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Look at those undies! Haha that's what I thought when I pulled up! Bed sheets
> View attachment 4932109


who can even fold those damn things


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Look at those undies! Haha that's what I thought when I pulled up! Bed sheets
> View attachment 4932109


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I use my teeth to hold the match...


What do you do with cherry stems?


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> What do you do with cherry stems?
> View attachment 4932115


The Mrs. can do that, just sayin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> who can even fold those damn things


Someone tried to teach me once. The lesson didn’t stick.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> What do you do with cherry stems?
> View attachment 4932115





raratt said:


> The Mrs. can do that, just sayin.


My work 


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My work
> View attachment 4932157
> 
> SH420


Talented tongue nothing else needs to be said


----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2021)

Sitting here with an ice pack on my shoulder...The cortisone was short lived apparently. Plus I have been pushing it....and did about 4 hours of trimming tonight that didn't help, but I am done trimming for a while! 

I am leaving the AC on all night...Something I rarely do, but it is super warm. 

Got a bike ride in earlier though and that was great. 

July is creeping up on us!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2021)

Good coffee to you all and once again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2021)

there are times when all I want to do is headbutt the weatherman


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Morning.






Already 82°  not happy....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it ice coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So is it ice coffee


I prefer green tea lately. Iced would be nice but I'm not waiting lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I prefer green tea lately. Iced would be nice but I'm not waiting lol


 with some honey and lemon mmmy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2021)

Loose leaf or bag tea


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Bag works......just honey. Black tea lemon and honey.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey there chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

I have fallen in love with nescafe sweet and creamy caramel instant coffee. Where have they been all my life.?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

You guys put too much damn sugar in your drinks...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You guys put too much damn sugar in your drinks...


Normally I hate coffee, this stuff is like liquid candy. Yummy!

How are you feeling this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Normally I hate coffee, this stuff is like liquid candy. Yummy!
> 
> How are you feeling this morning.


Like a nice black cup of iced tea with no sweetener. I haven't had caffiene in almost 4 days...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like a nice black cup of iced tea with no sweetener. I haven't had caffiene in almost 4 days...


Do you drink coffee regularly? 

It's not that much sugar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

When I have coffee it's "dark and bitter"


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you drink coffee regularly?
> 
> It's not that much sugar.
> 
> View attachment 4932392


90 calories for a drink? That's horrible! I do drink coffee regularly. I have always liked bitter drinks though. The only sweet drinks I like are alcohol, and lychee soda. I try not to have either too often....

How's you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Look at those undies! Haha that's what I thought when I pulled up! Bed sheets
> View attachment 4932109


I'm going with fitted sheet and pillow cases


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> When I have coffee it's "dark and bitter"


That's how I like my men 



Rsawr said:


> 90 calories for a drink? That's horrible! I do drink coffee regularly. I have always liked bitter drinks though. The only sweet drinks I like are alcohol, and lychee soda. I try not to have either too often....
> 
> How's you?


Only 19 grams and 12 of it is sugar lol. I deserve it!

I'm doing great, renting a power washer today so I can clean the deck. They had to replace a couple boards when they replaced our air conditioner and it looks weird. Also going to attempt to replace the floor boards that were damaged by my reservoir flood earlier this year. 

Short week for you guys.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Short week for you guys.


I work the weekend sale... Hope I have my energy back by then, or I might get trampled.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I work the weekend sale... Hope I have my energy back by then, or I might get trampled.


Is July 4th a shopping weekend?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is July 4th a shopping weekend?


Yeah, oddly enough. At least where I am. Most spots have a lil sale.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

July 1st is Canada Day... doesn't mean much, we've been on a 16 month long weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, oddly enough. At least where I am. Most spots have a lil sale.


I always assumed that was beach and barbecue weekend.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always assumed that was beach and barbecue weekend.


I work close to the beach


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I work close to the beach


show off


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> show off


Budman would start his rant about no sharks not a real beach somewhere around here. But I say if you can get a sandy ass and a tan, it counts...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's how I like my men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start with the wand far away and don't arc the spray......you will get less splinters that way. Also if you put on a wood cleaner before it will help a lot. What's the finish going to be?

Edit: what I mean by "arc" is keep the spray nozzle parallel to the deck surface. It will look more uniform.

The closer the nozzle to the deck the tighter the pattern and more damaging pressure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Budman would start his rant about no sharks not a real beach somewhere around here. But I say if you can get a sandy ass and a tan, it counts...


what rant am i gonna start up......hmmmmm.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a decent weekend.......feels good to have the mrs home....

well woke up to a nice 76F but the humidity is like 87%...ugh....we have rain chances throughout the week.....high today 87F....and of course it has to do it right after i cut my grass...smh

Welp Coffee is up and it's hot.....

Now i'm gonna get into these breakfast taco's........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Budman would start his rant about no sharks not a real beach somewhere around here. But I say if you can get a sandy ass and a tan, it counts...


I wouldn't mind having a nice ocean beach near me, but lake ontario isn't so bad, better than sitting around a swimming pool. 



DarkWeb said:


> Start with the wand far away and don't arc the spray......you will get less splinters that way. Also if you put on a wood cleaner before it will help a lot. What's the finish going to be?
> 
> Edit: what I mean by "arc" is keep the spray nozzle parallel to the deck surface. It will look more uniform.
> 
> The closer the nozzle to the deck the tighter the pattern and more damaging pressure.


It's just normal pressure treated lumber, no stain or anything like that. We only own the inside, the condo is responsible for the deck so we can't paint or stain it. If I had my way I'd replace it all with composite deck board.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind having a nice ocean beach near me, but lake ontario isn't so bad, better than sitting around a swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just normal pressure treated lumber, no stain or anything like that. We only own the inside, the condo is responsible for the deck so we can't paint or stain it. If I had my way I'd replace it all with composite deck board.


I'd go really easy on it so they can't say you messed it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

We set a new North American vaccination record! Only 37 new cases in Toronto today. 





__





CityNews







toronto.citynews.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd go really easy on it so they can't say you messed it up.


I usually just rent the karcher it's not a crazy powerful one that would strip paint. I'm also renting a laminate floor guillotine. Never had the opportunity to play with one of those before.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

I cut lawns this am in this crap....yikes! Headed out to the garage to put some tools away and then I am hiding in the Ac FOR A long WHILE.

Talked to my bro this a.m. Poor chap is so mentally fu**ed up...paranoid, delusional, etc., etc. It is sad! Gonna go see him tomorrow. ...and I talked to my acct. I am going to get killed on taxes if I sell outright, but if I owner finance and hold the mortgage 3 years, I'll only have to pay less than 1/3 of that amount. You would think our government would give us a break for paying it all up front! 

Hopefully this is the week I sell! But if not, I'm fine with that too. Buyers hate sellers like me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4932453
> 
> I cut lawns this am in this crap....yikes! Headed out to the garage to put some tools away and then I am hiding in the Ac FOR A long WHILE.
> 
> ...


I underestimated that heat. I don't think I'm gonna do the deck today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

It's supposed to rain tonight. Maybe I'll spread out some tsp and let nature take care of it for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I underestimated that heat. I don't think I'm gonna do the deck today.


don't underestimate heat...please don't......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's supposed to rain tonight. Maybe I'll spread out some tsp and let nature take care of it for me.


we're getting lucky this season....we have rain chances throughout the week and into the weekend.....seems there is a tropical disturbance off the coast producing these......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I underestimated that heat. I don't think I'm gonna do the deck today.


Yeah, it's hot out there. I had to spray paint something and it's not drying.......the humidity sucks. 91° but says it feels like 97° at this point I don't care what the numbers say.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> don't underestimate heat...please don't......





DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it's hot out there. I had to spray paint something and it's not drying.......the humidity sucks


It was only 73 degrees when I went out this morning. A little humid but not too bad... this shit is oppressive now.



BudmanTX said:


> we're getting lucky this season....we have rain chances throughout the week and into the weekend.....seems there is a tropical disturbance off the coast producing these......


Is that bad heading into hurricane season?


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I underestimated that heat. I don't think I'm gonna do the deck today.


A town in BC hit 115, a new Canadian record.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was only 73 degrees when I went out this morning. A little humid but not too bad... this shit is oppressive now.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bad heading into hurricane season?


trying having that temp but with 90% humidity........that's oppressive

not right now, the lower coastal communities usually watch for squalls coming off the gulf cause of the gulf flow....late in July to August we really start watching the gulf for Hurricannes, think the another depression gonna hit South Carolina today, and of course our churning throughout the week bringing rain.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> A town in BC hit 115, a new Canadian record.


i saw that this morning i went , seems all of the west coast is going through it too


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that this morning i went , seems all of the west coast is going through it too


It isn't that bad here, we have a slight delta breeze, only supposed to get to the upper 90's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> It isn't that bad here, we have a slight delta breeze, only supposed to get to the upper 90's.


oh that's good.....the breeze helps .......like here....we want that coastal breeze to come makes the heat bearable....well kinda...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

spoils from the garden....and i still have more to get too.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> A town in BC hit 115, a new Canadian record.


They're supposed to hit 117 today and the rest of the week isn't looking much better. Most of those poor souls don't have a/c


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> trying having that temp but with 90% humidity........that's oppressive
> 
> not right now, the lower coastal communities usually watch for squalls coming off the gulf cause of the gulf flow....late in July to August we really start watching the gulf for Hurricannes, think the another depression gonna hit South Carolina today, and of course our churning throughout the week bringing rain.......


No thank you. 66% is enough for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're supposed to hit 117 today and the rest of the week isn't looking much better. Most of those poor souls don't have a/c
> 
> View attachment 4932513


those people have any cooling areas they can go to??


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> *trying having that temp but with 90% humidity........that's oppressive*
> 
> not right now, the lower coastal communities usually watch for squalls coming off the gulf cause of the gulf flow....late in July to August we really start watching the gulf for Hurricannes, think the another depression gonna hit South Carolina today, and of course our churning throughout the week bringing rain.......


Our humidity is all over the place. At that time in the am I bet it's easily 90% or more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

ah hell guess who back....hehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Our humidity is all over the place. At that time in the am I bet it's easily 90% or more.
> View attachment 4932515


what's your temps like in the morning though?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah hell guess who back....hehe


Wife?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> those people have any cooling areas they can go to??


Not many it's a tiny mountain town. Closest city Kamloops is 190km away.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what's your temps like in the morning though?


Was 82° here


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife?


oh she's good and a happy girl.....

weedvin is back....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was 82° here


that's a little steamy i have to say...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh she's good and a happy girl.....
> 
> weedvin is back....


LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL


yeah i know right......smh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh she's good and a happy girl.....
> 
> weedvin is back....


Another sock? I can never keep up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's a little steamy i have to say...


Actually last night felt like South Florida weather. Sometimes these upper mtn valleys hold micro climates........you can go 3 miles away and it's totally different.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another sock? I can never keep up


sock aka troll....with this one.....this one is a real squirrel...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually last night felt like South Florida weather. Sometimes these upper mtn valleys hold micro climates........you can go 3 miles away and it's totally different.


no way....that's actually kinda cool in a way...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

This bakery near me is making a double butter tart ice cream sandwich. I might have to go investigate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This bakery near me is making a double butter tart ice cream sandwich. I might have to go investigate.
> 
> View attachment 4932521


Waiting to hear back.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

Tarts are fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Waiting to hear back.....


me and you both...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tarts are fun.


It sounds freaking good to me


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

you guys never guess what me and wife bought each other for our anniversary???




steaks



she bought me the porterhouse, and i bought her the top sirlion.....and guess what's for dinner tonight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

We're not going 

Apparently I'm obsessed with junk food.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not going
> 
> Apparently I'm obsessed with junk food.


no not you....never


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This bakery near me is making a double butter tart ice cream sandwich. I might have to go investigate.
> 
> View attachment 4932521


I'll defer to comment, but damn!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll defer to comment, but damn!


it's got that....


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not going
> 
> Apparently I'm obsessed with junk food.


We is plural. 

Let us know what you think when you get back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no not you....never





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll defer to comment, but damn!


I gotta stop reading blogto.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not going
> 
> Apparently I'm obsessed with junk food.


After you got her that foldy phone? That's bullshit!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> A town in BC hit 115, a new Canadian record.


Ouch


Laughing Grass said:


> This bakery near me is making a double butter tart ice cream sandwich. I might have to go investigate.
> 
> View attachment 4932521


Oh my that looks good


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This bakery near me is making a double butter tart ice cream sandwich. I might have to go investigate.
> 
> View attachment 4932521


Hell yes, this looks like health food to me. Get 2, they are small ! I'm thinking it needs strawberries and whipped cream cool whip!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> We is plural.
> 
> Let us know what you think when you get back.
> 
> View attachment 4932547


Guilt is a powerful weapon


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hell yes, this looks like health food to me. Get 2, they are small ! I'm thinking it needs strawberries and whipped cream cool whip!


I like how you think!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Wait, LG I am back to razz you about your sugar habits again. Did I miss anything


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch
> 
> Oh my that looks good





manfredo said:


> Hell yes, this looks like health food to me. Get 2, they are small ! I'm thinking it needs strawberries and whipped cream cool whip!



I found a picture of one cut in half.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> After you got her that foldy phone? That's bullshit!


It's still in the box, @Grandpapy scared us off of using it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found a picture of one cut in half.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932593


I bet you could take her........does she have a weaknes?

Maybe no perogies or kielbasa for a week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet you could take her........does she have a weaknes?
> 
> Maybe no perogies or kielbasa for a week


I'd take that bet. 

Her willpower is off the chart, at least as far as junk food goes. She's amazing and just looking out for me. 

still I bet a heavy chick would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Food would be so good... mmm. Can you make some ice cream sandwiches at home with slightly healthier ingredients?

So hungry...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Food would be so good... mmm. Can you *make some ice cream sandwiches* at home with slightly healthier ingredients?
> 
> So hungry...


Make sandwiches? Damn I'd love an ice cream sandwich.......but this lol pops in my head almost every time sandwiches are mentioned


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Food would be so good... mmm. Can you make some ice cream sandwiches at home with slightly healthier ingredients?
> 
> So hungry...


That sounds as ambivalent as whole-wheat Twinkies.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds as ambivalent as whole-wheat Twinkies.


I mean I can buy two big chunky cookies and put two scoops of haagen daas in it for half the calories of that monstrosity she posted :]
But I would demolish that shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I can buy two big chunky cookies and put two scoops of haagen daas in it for half the calories of that monstrosity she posted :]
> But I would demolish that shit


I hear you. My idea of “the condemned ate a hearty meal” is a Cinnabon slathered in Nutella floating in an unnecessarily large bowl of Irish Cream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

will you people quit making me hungry.....sheesh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Food would be so good... mmm. Can you make some ice cream sandwiches at home with slightly healthier ingredients?
> 
> So hungry...


I have some sea salt and pepper popcorn, thin mints and mini rainbow marshmallows. I wonder what kind of monstrosity I could Make with that


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have some sea salt and pepper popcorn, thin mints and mini rainbow marshmallows. I wonder what kind of monstrosity I could Make with that


Do not quote post me about food you horrible vixen... I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I am so hungryyyyyy


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Just back from a bike ride and I'm surprised my battery didn't melt! But is was 10-15 degrees cooler when I hit a shady back road.

I also raised the asking price 35k on my rentals, and I immediately had a Realtor call and make an appt to show it Thursday, lol. 

I need food too but I'll be damned if I'm getting in my car.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do not quote post me about food you horrible vixen... I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I am so hungryyyyyy





puffy tacooooooooossssssssss


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have some sea salt and pepper popcorn, thin mints and mini rainbow marshmallows. I wonder what kind of monstrosity I could Make with that


Whatever it is, the Cornholio seems a good name.

you WILL need TP for your bunghole.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4932652
> 
> puffy tacooooooooossssssssss


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do not quote post me about food you horrible vixen... I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I am so hungryyyyyy


that’s awesome congratulations!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4932652
> 
> puffy tacooooooooossssssssss


that’s just mean


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s just mean


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4932652
> 
> puffy tacooooooooossssssssss


I'd eat that!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4932652
> 
> puffy tacooooooooossssssssss


A taco truck....That could be my next gig....I'll have a window in the back of my diesel pusher motor home, and sell tacos and carts out the back, working my way from town to town. 

A good slathering of sour cream and I'd eat it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that!


i did....for lunch....3 for 7.95.....oh they were good


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s awesome congratulations!


Not trying to lose weight. I am just still in and out of the er, and there is no food here >.<


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not trying to lose weight. I am just still in and out of the er, and there is no food here >.<


should have someone do like i did for my wife.......get someone to bring ya a burger and fries or something.....when my wife was in the hospital...that's what she asked for, and also tacos the next time i went


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A taco truck....That could be my next gig....I'll have a window in the back of my diesel pusher motor home, and sell tacos and carts out the back, working my way from town to town.
> 
> A good slathering of sour cream and I'd eat it!


Do you know what rest is?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> should have someone do like i did for my wife.......get someone to bring ya a burger and fries or something.....when my wife was in the hospital...that's what she asked for, and also tacos the next time i went


Dr told me not to eat just in case this time. Might get rushed in for a surgery.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dr told me not to eat just in case this time. Might get rushed in for a surgery.


well that blows......gotta eat love


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i did....for lunch....3 for 7.95.....oh they were good


when I die I wanna come back as you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dr told me not to eat just in case this time. Might get rushed in for a surgery.


gotta carb load the night before


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Whatever it is, the Cornholio seems a good name.
> 
> you WILL need TP for your bunghole.


salt and pepper flavoured popcorn treats like rice crispy squares. Can’t see the thin mints fitting in here. I need better snacks


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gotta carb load the night before


>.< Leave me to starve. Just fuck one of those ice cream sandwiches up in my honor...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> >.< Leave me to starve. Just fuck one of those ice cream sandwiches up in my honor...


I think I’m gonna melt off a few pounds sitting in the car waiting for her to get her second shot. It’s been a half hour already


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gotta carb load the night before


It's not a race!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m gonna melt off a few pounds sitting in the car waiting for her to get her second shot. It’s been a half hour already


Go get a samich....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m gonna melt off a few pounds sitting in the car waiting for her to get her second shot. It’s been a half hour already


Still sounds more fun than my day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go get a samich....


the thought did cross my mimd. Getting a little concerned, I was in and out in 20 minutes


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the thought did cross my mimd. Getting a little concerned, I was in and out in 20 minutes


Can you text her?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you text her?


I did she hasn’t replied yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

She’s good just waiting 15 minutes after the shot now.

must be busy in there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not a race!


everything is a race


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you know what rest is?


I was just telling an old friend I was thinking about drywalling my 1200 s.f. garage so I could do a little body work out there as a hobby. He said, "are you f***ing crazy. Go buy yourself a new car...not a used one, a brand new one, and stop thinking about work!" 

Honestly, work is what I have often done FOR fun....which could explain the worn out bod.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just telling an old friend I was thinking about drywalling my 1200 s.f. garage so I could do a little body work out there as a hobby. He said, "are you f***ing crazy. Go buy yourself a new car...not a used one, a brand new one, and stop thinking about work!"
> 
> Honestly, work is what I have often done FOR fun....which could explain the worn out bod.


Well, I mean my house needs some work, and if you're bored...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> salt and pepper flavoured popcorn treats like rice crispy squares. Can’t see the thin mints fitting in here. I need better snacks


Don't forget you have marshmallows...I'm seeing smores with thin mints and mini marshmallows...and apparently I'm not the first, lol









Thin Mint S'mores {Somewhat Simple} - Bite Of Delight


I posted this for Somewhat Simple back in July, so it’s about time to have it here! If you like Thin Mints and S’mores, this is a MUST TRY! And with only 4 ingredients, I think you can handle this one. Easy peasy! I’ve always been a sucker for Thin Mints. Since I was a …




biteofdelight.net


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well, I mean my house needs some work, and if you're bored...


I just met these people recently who live in an old trailer in the country and the guy was telling me they have a hole in there bathroom floor that you can see through. He's been "remodeling" for a long time now another friend told me. I have been thinking about these poor bastards every since, that I should go fix it.  I think they are a little slow but they are good people! A freaking hole in the floor  And truth be told, lots of people live worse!!

I actually do know how to relax....Get me on a cruise ship or something fun!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Get me on a cruise ship or something fun!


You would be an assistant ship tech by the end of it, and tell me you wouldn't poke around if they let you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dr told me not to eat just in case this time. Might get rushed in for a surgery.


For a crash induction we assume everyone ate. Anesthesia uses cricoid pressure, early paralytics and a nasogastric tube. Just eat.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> For a crash induction we assume everyone ate. Anesthesia uses cricoid pressure, early paralytics and a nasogastric tube. Just eat.


I can't now. I am back in the halls. I was too weak, dr made me go straight to the er because I was shaky. She thinks leaky AAA been here 4 hours with worsening palpitations and chills.
Edit to add... hey, maybe that's where all my iron went the first time, lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You would be an assistant ship tech by the end of it, and tell me you wouldn't poke around if they let you


lol, I have only been on one but apparently they DO let select people poke around behind the scenes and I DID want too, lol. 

Work is how I keep my mind silent!! So yeah, it may be a challenge.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

A cruise ship would be a nightmare for me, I'd rather fly to where I want to go than be stuck in the bowels of a ship.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't now. I am back in the halls. I was too weak, dr made me go straight to the er because I was shaky. She thinks leaky AAA been here 4 hours with worsening palpitations and chills.
> Edit to add... hey, maybe that's where all my iron went the first time, lol


Lets hope they get it right this time!! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> lol, I have only been on one but apparently they DO let select people poke around behind the scenes and I DID want too, lol.
> 
> Work is how I keep my mind silent!! So yeah, it may be a challenge.


How cool would it be to see the engine on one of those big babies .


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't now. I am back in the halls. I was too weak, dr made me go straight to the er because I was shaky. She thinks leaky AAA been here 4 hours with worsening palpitations and chills.
> Edit to add... hey, maybe that's where all my iron went the first time, lol


They have vending machines! That's how I survived LOL

Seriously I hope you don't have a leaky abdominal aortic aneurysm but yeah it could explain where the hemoglobin went. My thoughts are with you on this. Please report back as soon as you get the studies finished.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Don't forget you have marshmallows...I'm seeing smores with thin mints and mini marshmallows...and apparently I'm not the first, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How passive aggressive would that make me if I came walking into the living room with a tray of 20 s’mores?

kinda wish I read about those butter cups last week when I was alone and could have kept the shame to myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How passive aggressive would that make me if I came walking into the living room with a tray of 20 s’mores?
> 
> kinda wish I read about those butter cups last week when I was alone and could have kept the shame to myself.


No no no passive aggressive is eating them behind her back and making sure she finds proof of the poison. You are discussing an open and generous relationship wherein you make no secret of when you depart from the straight and narrow and are being unselfish in offering her a taste of the dark side.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> A cruise ship would be a nightmare for me, I'd rather fly to where I want to go than be stuck in the bowels of a ship.


I was really apprehensive about it, because i hate crowds...I was actually trying to get out of it, because I had a shitty little interior solo room and was starting to panic before we embarked. I asked my travel agent at NCL to just cancel me (at 100% forfeit, I didn't care). She upgraded me to a balcony room, for free, and it was the best vacation in a long time. It was so freaking relaxing I can't even tell you. It was actually a turning point for me and I had another one booked, that got cancelled due to Coivid.

The ONLY time it was crowded was getting on, and getting off the ship in NYC. But you can also get off the ship at the various ports they stops at. 

I am hoping to go again though, and hope it's as much fun. I'm eyeing one in December to Puerto Rico, one way from NYC, so I'd have to fly back...after a few days on the beach there of course!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> A cruise ship would be a nightmare for me, I'd rather fly to where I want to go than be stuck in the bowels of a ship.


I rode ships for 14+ years, nothing of the cruise variety but 180 to 210'. Maranized train engines mostly, EMD's and ALCO's. Cool stuff being an engineer there - if something broke there was no question what it was as it was usually catastrophic.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I rode ships for 14+ years, nothing of the cruise variety but 180 to 210'. Maranized train engines mostly, EMD's and ALCO's. Cool stuff being an engineer there - if something broke there was no question what it was as it was usually catastrophic.


So you have any vacation cruises planned now that Covid is over?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So you have any vacation cruises planned now that Covid is over?


Nope, I've had plenty of sea time.
We may head to the Caribbean if we can find a responsible dog/aquarium sitter this winter.


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have some sea salt and pepper popcorn, thin mints and mini rainbow marshmallows. I wonder what kind of monstrosity I could Make with that


I'll try anything once.

I'll bring the ketchup. How many are coming? I'll need to prepare enough for everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Good morning, time to finish chores and run.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 29, 2021)

I really like the flavor of this gg4 but I really truly miss the headband cut I had from a pack of Loud Seeds Headband. A bunch of people I know are still all about the glue but it only relaxes my body and my tastebuds but doesn't hit the head for me. You guys feel the same about the glue or different experiences? This is some top shelf smelling, smoking and looking bud its no slouch ... just genetically don't think its the strongest imo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

Morning.






75° and 87%rh should be in the 90°'s today.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I really like the flavor of this gg4 but I really truly miss the headband cut I had from a pack of Loud Seeds Headband. A bunch of people I know are still all about the glue but it only relaxes my body and my tastebuds but doesn't hit the head for me. You guys feel the same about the glue or different experiences? This is some top shelf smelling, smoking and looking bud its no slouch ... just genetically don't think its the strongest imo.


I love them both. Dracarys is another nice GG4 strain.... 

It's time to make the donuts! And damned it's  hot out there!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I really like the flavor of this gg4 but I really truly miss the headband cut I had from a pack of Loud Seeds Headband. A bunch of people I know are still all about the glue but it only relaxes my body and my tastebuds but doesn't hit the head for me. You guys feel the same about the glue or different experiences? This is some top shelf smelling, smoking and looking bud its no slouch ... just genetically don't think its the strongest imo.


I had a decent cut of GG4 I ran for years, folks loved it, anymore for me, it lacks the high but has plenty of stupid in it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No no no passive aggressive is eating them behind her back and making sure she finds proof of the poison. You are discussing an open and generous relationship wherein you make no secret of when you depart from the straight and narrow and are being unselfish in offering her a taste of the dark side.


lol would you be my life coach


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'll try anything once.


Anything?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

@curious2garden my new card doesn't say astrazeneca anywhere. Looking at the back of it you'd assume I got two mrna vaccines.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden my new card doesn't say astrazeneca anywhere. Looking at the back of it you'd assume I got two mrna vaccines.
> 
> View attachment 4933120


The US Border authority won't let you into the States, because French


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden my new card doesn't say astrazeneca anywhere. Looking at the back of it you'd assume I got two mrna vaccines.
> 
> View attachment 4933120


It appears you were vaccinated with Moderna's mRNA vaccine. Congratulations it's a better vaccine!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The US Border authority won't let you into the States, because French


je vais en Louisiana… that should work no?



curious2garden said:


> It appears you were vaccinated with Moderna's mRNA vaccine. Congratulations it's a better vaccine!


As soon as that boarder opens for non essential travel we’re heading down


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 29, 2021)

Guys, an ER doctor told me I had the sexiest aorta pulse he had ever seen. Think I have a chance? Also good chill morning people. Or something like that...


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 29, 2021)

The question we really should get the answer to


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

Morning......hope everyone is doing okie dokie.......

woke up to a balmy 74F this morning felt good...but with 90% humidity ugh....might as we take 2 showers......high today 88F.....and we still got rain in the forecast....plants are loving it....and so is my experiment too.....

Coffee is up and fresh........

now to get some breakfast in me......bacon and egg taco's .....yes please.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, an ER doctor told me I had the sexiest aorta pulse he had ever seen. Think I have a chance? Also good chill morning people. Or something like that...


Sounds like flirting to me. Jump on it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, an ER doctor told me I had the sexiest aorta pulse he had ever seen. Think I have a chance? Also good chill morning people. Or something like that...


anything is possible......just make sure the dr takes ya to dinner first....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2021)

Ugh coffee my minions are running amok today hopefully your minions are being kept in check Coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2021)

Dildos as far as the eye can see…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dildos as far as the eye can see…
> 
> View attachment 4933232
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't know how you California people do this. So gross out there!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how you California people do this. So gross out there!


You say gross and they say salad


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how you California people do this. So gross out there!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4933253


now that's the kinda temps i could handle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4933253


I've got to ask do you live in The Colony or outsideof it


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to ask do you live in The Colony or outsideof it


I don’t live in Malibu, I’m in Topanga canyon, in the hills just above it. I have to drive a total of 5 minutes to actually be in malibu, technically


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2021)

In other news, the kiddo discovered hermit crabs. We’re making them fight battle royale style in a makeshift arena we excavated


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t live in Malibu, I’m in Topanga canyon, in the hills just above it. I have to drive a total of 5 minutes to actually be in malibu, technically


Ok very cool had some friends out north of there on pch


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

Whew, I damned near melted this morning....Went and painted 3 entrance doors and a porch deck, then showed the place at 11:30, went to see my bro, and back in the AC....Yikes!

The e-bike is charged up though and I am taking a ride....before the thunderstorms get here (I hope).

And the neighbor is calling me at 4 to make an offer...Even though I said no offers til July 1st, I will listen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew, I damned near melted this morning....Went and painted 3 entrance doors and a porch deck, then showed the place at 11:30, went to see my bro, and back in the AC....Yikes!
> 
> The e-bike is charged up though and I am taking a ride....before the thunderstorms get here (I hope).
> 
> And the neighbor is calling me at 4 to make an offer...Even though I said no offers til July 1st, I will listen.


nothing wrong with listening......fingers crossed it's a good offer....


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)

Good morning America


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4933253


Wow I thought the entire west coast was melting.



Metasynth said:


> In other news, the kiddo discovered hermit crabs. We’re making them fight battle royale style in a makeshift arena we excavated
> 
> View attachment 4933257
> 
> ...


Super cute! You're a fun dad!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

my wife sent me this one


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

yes for those hot days, when you need to cut the grass....and it's 100degrees outside......it's the new and improved......redneck mower 2000



yes you can mow and have a/c both at the same time people, and even have a cold beer.......

and there's more....

if you act now...we'll throw in a minature tv and a 50buck gas card for you mowing needs.....

so please call 1-800-ahh-shit (i can't believe someone actually made this) and have a good day...


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow I thought the entire west coast was melting.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! You're a fun dad!


If it makes you feel any better we are in deep wet winter. ( it doesn't snow here except maybe a bit on the mountain tips).


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yes for those hot days, when you need to cut the grass....and it's 100degrees outside......it's the new and improved......redneck mower 2000
> 
> View attachment 4933294
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


haha, that's classic..what no a/c??


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow I thought the entire west coast was melting.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! You're a fun dad!


Nope, just the inlands. But never fear the tsunami from an earthquake will take them out. We here in swelter land will ride that one out


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dildos as far as the eye can see…
> 
> View attachment 4933232
> 
> ...


Meta is that some form of sea cucumber?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Meta is that some form of sea cucumber?


Without looking it up, I think they’re called sea squirts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> If it makes you feel any better we are in deep wet winter. ( it doesn't snow here except maybe a bit on the mountain tips).





curious2garden said:


> Nope, just the inlands. But never fear the tsunami from an earthquake will take them out. We here in swelter land will ride that one out


Big thunderstorm just rolled in and killed the humidity. It's not bad outside now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big thunderstorm just rolled in and killed the humidity. It's not bad outside now.


Sweet, we are sweltering and overcast with higher humidity. They are threatening rain for us tomorrow but I doubt it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, we are sweltering and overcast with higher humidity. They are threatening rain for us tomorrow but I doubt it.


Are you having droughts? I saw all the problems they're having on the other side of the mountains.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2021)

Energy is needed rain=pain pain =No energy f***ing wether


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dildos as far as the eye can see…
> 
> View attachment 4933232
> 
> ...


@curious2garden 








Massive Bloom Of Pickle-Shaped Sea Creatures Fills The Pacific


Millions of tubular sea creatures called pyrosomes have taken over the Pacific ocean in an unprecedented bloom that has scientists baffled.



www.opb.org


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 29, 2021)

But can you put them on a sandwich?


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But can you put them on a sandwich?


You can put anything on a sandwich, whether it will be edible or not is debatable.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can put anything on a sandwich, whether it will be edible or not is debatable.


They look like they would squeak between your teeth


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

Hot dog bun......mustard, ketchup.......relish...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you having droughts? I saw all the problems they're having on the other side of the mountains.


In a desert drought is a relative term


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can put anything on a sandwich, if you're brave enough.


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

they look like one of the frustration squeezy things


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> If it makes you feel any better we are in deep wet winter. ( it doesn't snow here except maybe a bit on the mountain tips).


I remember Cape Town having extreme water issues not too long ago - is your weather now helping to refill reservoirs? (I hope).


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big thunderstorm just rolled in and killed the humidity. It's not bad outside now.


It was supposed to storm here the past 2 days but nada, so far....Send some down!! 

First offer came in from the neighbor, a bit too low..After talking to him a while he said "let me see if I can sharpen my pencil and get to where you want me to be". I hope that's not a sign...often the first offer is the best! I think this guy is just shrewd....he owns over 100 houses so you know he is!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was supposed to storm here the past 2 days but nada, so far....Send some down!!
> 
> First offer came in from the neighbor, a bit too low..After talking to him a while he said "let me see if I can sharpen my pencil and get to where you want me to be". I hope that's not a sign...often the first offer is the best! I think this guy is just shrewd....he owns over 100 houses so you know he is!!


It's a trap!
He'll buy it, let you live in it as long as you work for his management co.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a trap!
> He'll buy it, let you live in it as long as you work for his management co.


I wouldn't mind wiggling my way in as his Realtor!! Stranger things have happened, and yeah he has a hell of a team. We'll see....I'm not desperate to sell them and they are rented and bringing money in every month, and in good condition.

I have a feeling he is going to have competition judging from the number of showings I've had, and they all seemed to like them....But I actually do want to sell to the neighbor....I just can't let him know that


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

And ironically, he is not using a Realtor to deal with me, which is smart, as it makes his offer higher....No commission!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wouldn't mind wiggling my way in as his Realtor!! Stranger things have happened, and yeah he has a hell of a team. We'll see....I'm not desperate to sell them and they are rented and bringing money in every month, and in good condition.
> 
> I have a feeling he is going to have competition judging from the number of showings I've had, and they all seemed to like them....But I actually do want to sell to the neighbor....I just can't let him know that


It's all about the Benjamins.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

Thunderstorm received @Laughing Grass, thanks, and the temp dropped to 71f. I shut my AC off for the night, and one more hot one tomorrow, they say. It's actually supposed to warm up overnight though, probably as the storms move out.

Sleep calls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thunderstorm received @Laughing Grass, thanks, and the temp dropped to 71f. I shut my AC off for the night, and one more hot one tomorrow, they say. It's actually supposed to warm up overnight though, probably as the storms move out.
> 
> Sleep calls.


Was it really heavy? We lost power for a couple hours last night. 

My partner was feeling crappy all day, presumably from the vaccine. Really strong flu like symptoms. She went to bed at 5:30 and I heard her get up and get in the shower around 9, then the vomiting started.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Good morning chill people. Someone come get all this damn rain...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it really heavy? We lost power for a couple hours last night.
> 
> My partner was feeling crappy all day, presumably from the vaccine. Really strong flu like symptoms. She went to bed at 5:30 and I heard her get up and get in the shower around 9, then the vomiting started.


She doing better yet? Do not try to give her an icecream sandwich yet. Try something normal, like soup.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She doing better yet? Do not try to give her an icecream sandwich yet. Try something normal, like soup.


Lol
+


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Morning.





It's so sticky. I gotta do some yard work my in-laws are coming tomorrow. Haven't seen them in almost two years now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She doing better yet? Do not try to give her an icecream sandwich yet. Try something normal, like soup.


Yea she's back to like 90% now. She got up with me at 6 and went back to bed after drinking some gatorade. No Ice cream for sure lol, I'm gonna get her some pho for lunch... and tell her not to get in the shower if she feels like she's gonna be sick. cleaning up vomit wasn't part of my plans for last night.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Really glad to hear it. Pho cures all ills. mmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Really glad to hear it. Pho cures all ills. mmmmm


You said it! The place we get pho is on Gerrard less than a block from Gerrard St. Bakery... where they have those butter tart ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it really heavy? We lost power for a couple hours last night.
> 
> My partner was feeling crappy all day, presumably from the vaccine. Really strong flu like symptoms. She went to bed at 5:30 and I heard her get up and get in the shower around 9, then the vomiting started.


Heavy thunder and lightning, but not much rain...One more day of heat, then a cooler weekend for the 4th of July.

I'm going to take it easy today I think. The AC is on, possibly go get some groceries, and maybe clean up this messy office! Maybe, lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You said it! The place we get pho is on Gerrard less than a block from Gerrard St. Bakery... where they have those butter tart ice cream sandwiches.


Ahhh, so lunch plans for both of you secured. Perfect ;]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Heavy thunder and lightning, but not much rain...One more day of heat, then a cooler weekend for the 4th of July.
> 
> I'm going to take it easy today I think. The AC is on, possibly go get some groceries, and maybe clean up this messy office! Maybe, lol.


somehow I don't believe you're going to take it easy today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

ok why am i awake.....ahhh customers...and $$$......morning all

it's a nice balmy 74F here to day......yeah and as always currently rain chances throughout the day.....high today 88F....

Coffee is fresh and ready to go.......cream and sugar on the right.....and you know what's on the left....

only cool thing today..is i got customer coming to pick up they're stuff, need to finish a riding lawnmower still got an oil change to do.....and i have a couple of blocks i need to line bore......


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> somehow I don't believe you're going to take it easy today.


Oh I am feeling pretty mellow today...and sore! 

I do need to call all the Realtors who showed my places...Tomorrow is July 1st. Bring on the offers, I hope. We'll see if I scared them away with my price increase, or not.

Where's Jeff today??? Someone inject some coffee onto him....stat!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She doing better yet? Do not try to give her an icecream sandwich yet. Try something normal, like soup.


I was thinking go out to get her some soup. Snag one of those ice cream sandwiches on the way


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2021)

Morning all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> somehow I don't believe you're going to take it easy today.


He never does. He lies to us  He's in league with @420God and @tangerinegreen555


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

How are you today Curious?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Morning all.


morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How are you today Curious?


Slept in and feeling slow  otherwise great thank you. How are you feeling is more important. Did they find what you were doing with all that hemoglobin?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slept in and feeling slow  otherwise great thank you. How are you feeling is more important. Did they find what you were doing with all that hemoglobin?


Nope, it's still dropping, but they have me on iron. NOT a AAA, apparently I have a very good aorta... They had a few attendings practice ultrasounding it, and that doctor is the one who said it was sexy...
still getting 10 to 15 minute bouts of my heart rate sitting at 130, violent chills, and abdominal/chest pain. They have sent me home 5 times, and I am tired of going to the ER. I have an appointment in 2 weeks with an abdominal surgeon, so maybe HE can examine me, jesus...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking go out to get her some soup. Snag one of those ice cream sandwiches on the way


And turn your phone off so she can't track you!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And turn your phone off so she can't track you!


and use mouthwash after the sandwich, that delicious buttery smell will be your undoing... She'll know


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, it's still dropping, but they have me on iron. NOT a AAA, apparently I have a very good aorta... They had a few attendings practice ultrasounding it, and that doctor is the one who said it was sexy...
> still getting 10 to 15 minute bouts of my heart rate sitting at 130, violent chills, and abdominal/chest pain. They have sent me home 5 times, and I am tired of going to the ER. I have an appointment in 2 weeks with an abdominal surgeon, so maybe HE can examine me, jesus...


have you on iron huh....hmm maybe get an iron supplement after you get out.....also maybe look for food with iron in them to help out...aka spinach, think brochlli (sp)etc.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> have you on iron huh....hmm maybe get an iron supplement after you get out.....also maybe look for food with iron in them to help out...aka spinach, think brochlli (sp)etc.....


I am on a supplement now, but its still falling... They sent me home with the most easily digestible iron they could, but since I can't really eat, I doubt it is being absorbed. It's recommended to take with food...
And stop trying to turn me into popeye...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am on a supplement now, but its still falling... They sent me home with the most easily digestible iron they could, but since I can't really eat, I doubt it is being absorbed. It's recommended to take with food...
> And stop trying to turn me into popeye...


that sux....sorry to hear love.....and seriously spinach and baby spinach are great in salads....little ranch...yum....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that sux....sorry to hear love.....and seriously spinach and baby spinach are great in salads....little ranch...yum....


Doctors say I am fine... Food =


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Doctors say I am fine... Food =


damn.....


still gotta eat love......keep your strength up kinda thing ya know


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh I am feeling pretty mellow today...and sore!
> 
> I do need to call all the Realtors who showed my places...Tomorrow is July 1st. Bring on the offers, I hope. We'll see if I scared them away with my price increase, or not.
> 
> Where's Jeff today??? Someone inject some coffee onto him....stat!


Fingers crossed you have a bidding war. Are you still getting together with your brother today? 



curious2garden said:


> He never does. He lies to us  He's in league with @420God and @tangerinegreen555


I vaguely remember that @420God guy...  He hasn't dropped by in a while.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking go out to get her some soup. Snag one of those ice cream sandwiches on the way





manfredo said:


> And turn your phone off so she can't track you!





Rsawr said:


> and use mouthwash after the sandwich, that delicious buttery smell will be your undoing... She'll know


I'm totally getting one, I only need a bite or two. I cleaned her puke out of the bathtub, she can't give me a hard time about this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm totally getting one, I only need a bite or two. I cleaned her puke out of the bathtub, she can't give me a hard time about this.


Yes she could, under the 'It's in your best interest rule'. However if she's puking her sense of smell is all fucked up. Go for it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I vaguely remember that @420God guy...  He hasn't dropped by in a while.


He was here Monday though he doesn't post as often as he used to.
He's one Busy Dude!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Doctors say I am fine... Food =


Have you anything good to smoke?? Maybe start with some chicken broth. I'm the same way...I have a very queasy stomach and the last thing I want when sick is food. Hoping you get a good case of the munchies soon!!



Laughing Grass said:


> Fingers crossed you have a bidding war. *Are you still getting together with your brother today*?
> 
> 
> 
> I vaguely remember that @420God guy...  He hasn't dropped by in a while.


That was yesterday, and I did see him...took him some smoke and was going to take him to lunch, but I couldn't take the delusional rantings and wound up just dropping him off at the grocery store! It's amazing he hasn't been killed from some of the shit that comes out of his mouth, and he has a war going with tenants in his building, that HE started. He's one messed up dude. He did have a really f***ed up life. He was in a group home for boys by age 12-13, with mostly inner city gang members. He's been an alcoholic since an early age....and he has seizures from so many fights and falls. He is actually doing the best he ever has...but this mental illness shit is going to get him in trouble, killed or locked up. He's be a great candidate for sedation!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Have you anything good to smoke?? Maybe start with some chicken broth. I'm the same way...I have a very queasy stomach and the last thing I want when sick is food. Hoping you get a good case of the munchies soon!!


I was just telling Jeff yesterday... my tolerance got punched down a few rungs when I was stuck in the er without any weed. But nah, haven't tried anything the last 2 days because I wanted to make sure I was still getting the same symptoms without weed. It is a drug, it could have been the reason. But maybe I should try again...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He was here Monday though he doesn't post as often as he used to.
> He's one Busy Dude!


busy fighting off all the chicks who want a sexy firefighter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Have you anything good to smoke?? Maybe start with some chicken broth. I'm the same way...I have a very queasy stomach and the last thing I want when sick is food. Hoping you get a good case of the munchies soon!!
> 
> 
> That was yesterday, and I did see him...took him some smoke and was going to take him to lunch, but I couldn't take the delusional rantings and wound up just dropping him off at the grocery store! It's amazing he hasn't been killed from some of the shit that comes out of his mouth, and he has a war going with tenants in his building, that HE started. He's one messed up dude. He did have a really f***ed up life. He was in a group home for boys by age 12-13, with mostly inner city gang members. He's been an alcoholic since an early age....and he has seizures from so many fights and falls. He is actually doing the best he ever has...but this mental illness shit is going to get him in trouble, killed or locked up. He's be a great candidate for sedation!


That's heavy. Hopefully he's getting some help for himself.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's heavy. Hopefully he's getting some help for himself.


Oh he's not...Mentally ill people almost never see themselves as mentally ill. It's everyone else who's f***ed up and wrong in his eyes. He mostly has good intent, just goes about it all wrong. Like he started the war at his apartment building with other tenants over their putting trash out habits. My bro is super organized and methodical, and when other people don't do as he expects, instead of nicely asking them to fix it, he's go call them pigs and threaten to beat their asses, with lots of name calling....The one tenant is Muslim and he told them he was gonna slap him upside his head with a pork chop, for instance....REALLY racist shit! And he lives in a semi-scummy building so most of the tenants there are slobs. Like I said, he's lucky to be alive!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was just telling Jeff yesterday... my tolerance got punched down a few rungs when I was stuck in the er without any weed. But nah, haven't tried anything the last 2 days because I wanted to make sure I was still getting the same symptoms without weed. It is a drug, it could have been the reason. But maybe I should try again...


I would...start slow!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

I took your advice a little while ago... the smoke made me throw up! But maybe smoke was a bad idea. I have some drops of pure concentrate I could put on a cracker. Might force me to get munchies...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh he's not...Mentally ill people almost never see themselves as mentally ill. It's everyone else who's f***ed up and wrong in his eyes. He mostly has good intent, just goes about it all wrong. Like he started the war at his apartment building with other tenants over their putting trash out habits. My bro is super organized and methodical, and when other people don't do as he expects, instead of nicely asking them to fix it, he's go call them pigs and threaten to beat their asses, with lots of name calling....The one tenant is Muslim and he told them he was gonna slap him upside his head with a pork chop, for instance....REALLY racist shit! And he lives in a semi-scummy building so most of the tenants there are slobs. Like I said, he's lucky to be alive!!


That's scary. He is still alive, so he must not act on that kind of threat often, right? Safety to your family..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I took your advice a little while ago... the smoke made me throw up! But maybe smoke was a bad idea. I have some drops of pure concentrate I could put on a cracker. Might force me to get munchies...


that's the spirit....


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't sad face, I am fucked up to heaven guys. Turns out one sublingual drop of concentrate is perfect  never made a batch this strong before, and never reduced it down to just oil and glycerin before... holy shiiiit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I took your advice a little while ago... the smoke made me throw up! But maybe smoke was a bad idea. I have some drops of pure concentrate I could put on a cracker. Might force me to get munchies...


Do you have any bananas, applesauce or rice? Maybe add some tea too, without dairy.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have any bananas, applesauce or rice? Maybe add some tea too, without dairy.


Rice and tea were no go yesterday, hoping that this high gives me some stubborn munchies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh he's not...Mentally ill people almost never see themselves as mentally ill. It's everyone else who's f***ed up and wrong in his eyes. He mostly has good intent, just goes about it all wrong. Like he started the war at his apartment building with other tenants over their putting trash out habits. My bro is super organized and methodical, and when other people don't do as he expects, instead of nicely asking them to fix it, he's go call them pigs and threaten to beat their asses, with lots of name calling....The one tenant is Muslim and he told them he was gonna slap him upside his head with a pork chop, for instance....REALLY racist shit! And he lives in a semi-scummy building so most of the tenants there are slobs. Like I said, he's lucky to be alive!!


I don't even know what to say to that.  In this new climate he's going to get himself charged with a hate crime for doing stuff like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

The bakery only sells the ice cream sandwiches on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Rice and tea were no go yesterday, hoping that this high gives me some stubborn munchies.


Does your doctor know you can't keep anything down?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does your doctor know you can't keep anything down?


Yup. I swear they see through me...


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The bakery only sells the ice cream sandwiches on Saturday and Sunday


Cosmically dunked on...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cosmically dunked on...


lol the universe just doesn't want me to have one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cosmically dunked on...


have you tried maybe a chicken soup for something to eat? maybe?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The bakery only sells the ice cream sandwiches on Saturday and Sunday


sorry bout that sandwich btw....at least you know now


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was yesterday, and I did see him...took him some smoke and was going to take him to lunch, but I couldn't take the delusional rantings and wound up just dropping him off at the grocery store! It's amazing he hasn't been killed from some of the shit that comes out of his mouth, and he has a war going with tenants in his building, that HE started. He's one messed up dude. He did have a really f***ed up life. He was in a group home for boys by age 12-13, with mostly inner city gang members. He's been an alcoholic since an early age....and he has seizures from so many fights and falls. He is actually doing the best he ever has...but this mental illness shit is going to get him in trouble, killed or locked up. He's be a great candidate for sedation!


Dude, I swear we really may be brothers, because it sounds like we have the same brother! Except for the organization. My brother hides his mental illness in fundie christianity. He got so crazy that his wife recently left him and took his two little girls with her. She's no prize, either, but she's no where near as crazy as he. I feel bad for him because he really doesn't know why nothing really works in his favor, but to everyone around him, the reasons are as clear as day. He's had a hard life, too. Everyone in our family has.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> have you tried maybe a chicken soup for something to eat? maybe?


I ate some unflavored popcorn..? Seems okay so far. Weed is kinda good at suppressing nausea, so.


Laughing Grass said:


> lol the universe just doesn't want me to have one.


It's less than a week to saturday, you'll get one!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's scary. He is still alive, so he must not act on that kind of threat often, right? Safety to your family..


Well, I think he's only alive because he is tough. He actually has friends, and he has worked as a roofer his whole life, and that's a pretty tough crowd!! He has been in more bar fights that anyone I know. And as I said, he is tough as hell, but he can;t fight for shit after a few drinks, so he usually gets beat up. Many, many trips to the ER in ambulances over the years. Luckily his drinking has slowed down quite a bit.


Laughing Grass said:


> I don't even know what to say to that.  In this new climate he's going to get himself charged with a hate crime for doing stuff like that.


He has alienated so many "normal" people with his comments. He made his old landlord cry saying racist comments to her and he doesn't understand why. 

And sadly, the world is still full of people like him. I really don't think he is all that racist...He has friends from all walks of life, just no filter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

I was thinking maybe a gin and tonic........but no.........














No...no...no.....




















It's margarita time!



Stay cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking maybe a gin and tonic........but no.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drink one or two for me....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> drink one or two for me....


No problem......I also ate your pork taco  Damn that was good!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No problem......I also ate your pork taco  Damn that was good!


damnit....you son of a gun......did ya at least use good hot sauce??


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh damn...another Realtor just called and said he will have at least 2 offers tomorrow, both at least 40k over my asking price...the new asking price I just increased by 35k. I never thought I'd see the day when this town was booming again!! All thanks to f***ing Covid! Isn't that insane?!!!

Tomorrow might need to be a xanax day...I feel the stress building already!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damnit....you son of a gun......did ya at least use good hot sauce??


I like Cholula 


Starting to rain a little.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh damn...another Realtor just called and said he will have at least 2 offers tomorrow, both at least 40k over my asking price...the new asking price I just increased by 35k. I never thought I'd see the day when this town was booming again!! All thanks to f***ing Covid! Isn't that insane?!!!
> 
> Tomorrow might need to be a xanax day...I feel the stress building already!!


Sellers market is hot now.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sellers market is hot now.


I knew it was but I didn't think it applied to student rentals...I was apparently wrong. No one else is selling right now either...Not sure why. It's going to end somewhere!!

Well I decided to try and fix the ceiling fan in my kitchen. I did the identical one in my bedroom a few weeks ago and that went well. This one is NOT going well, and now I have tools and parts all over my kitchen and it's louder than before I started. Ugh!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like Cholula
> View attachment 4933970
> 
> Starting to rain a little.


nice


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> fix the ceiling fan


Sounds like an R square candidate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like Cholula
> View attachment 4933970
> 
> Starting to rain a little.


I'm not big on hot sauces but I like that one. It's reasonable without making your face melt. Have you ever tried da bomb? I tried an insanely small amount... like less than a pen tip and suffered for an hour.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not big on hot sauces but I like that one. It's reasonable without making your face melt. Have you ever tried da bomb? I tried an insanely small amount... like less than a pen tip and suffered for an hour.


This evil stuff? Former sister-in-law had a bottle. Like the real thing, it functioned best as a deterrent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

i was gonna try this series the next time i hit the grocery store......









Sauces


Our hot sauces are bursting with Cajun heat and flavor. It's perfect for all of your favorite dishes and will make your taste buds come alive with that Cajun zest. Here at Slap Ya Mama, we really like to use it as a topping for our pizza. We also like to drown our eggs in the morning with it.




store.slapyamama.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sounds like an R square candidate.


If R square means replace, yep. 

At least there is no shortage of fans in this house, lol. 

Going to venture to the grocery store...I need a good meal...hell any meal. Almsot 4 pm and nada to eat all day again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice


Sorry no pic of one put together but


Arugula, green onion, cheese, peppers......



Pork sirloin. 

The marinade is worth trying. Olive oil, lemon or lime zest, salt, pepper, garlic, and herbs that match the meat.......this was cilantro, sage and thyme. Use it on anything.....just change up the herbs.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

salivating!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

From my collection


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

Hot Sauce


Mo Hotta Mo Betta is your hot sauce headquarters for best selling and new hot sauces, extracts, hot sauce gifts baskets, BBQ sauces and fiery hot snacks! The Original Hot & Spicy Food Company since 1989!




www.mohotta.com




great place for hot sauces


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry no pic of one put together but
> View attachment 4933985
> 
> Arugula, green onion, cheese, peppers......
> ...


now that right there my friend looks yummy........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If R square means replace, yep.
> 
> At least there is no shortage of fans in this house, lol.
> 
> Going to venture to the grocery store...I need a good meal...hell any meal. Almsot 4 pm and nada to eat all day again.


go eat....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not big on hot sauces but I like that one. It's reasonable without making your face melt. Have you ever tried da bomb? I tried an insanely small amount... like less than a pen tip and suffered for an hour.


Never had it. Pretty limited on what's on the shelves around here.......but.......
I also have the one on the left that my buddy made........that will melt your face. And the one on the right is a local place that makes really amazing food farm to table. All grown or raised by him. Very tasty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This evil stuff? Former sister-in-law had a bottle. Like the real thing, it functioned best as a deterrent.


That's it! For some reason I enjoy watching videos of people hurt themselves on hot sauce. Da Bomb is a staple on Hot Ones. 








BobBitchen said:


> From my collection
> View attachment 4933989


You haven't opened it yet... Smart!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's it! For some reason I enjoy watching videos of people hurt themselves on hot sauce. Da Bomb is a staple on Hot Ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to collect hot sauces


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's it! For some reason I enjoy watching videos of people hurt themselves on hot sauce. Da Bomb is a staple on Hot Ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

I think this one required you to sign some sort of release before you could buy it. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I think this one required you to sign some sort of release before you could buy it. LolView attachment 4934002


Save the bottle for @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

Blair's Reserve 2am Signed & Numbered, 2oz. - #8318 - SOLD!


Blair's 2am Reserve Extract




www.hotsauce.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I think this one required you to sign some sort of release before you could buy it. LolView attachment 4934002


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Save the bottle for @Jeffislovinlife


I thought the exact same thing!

Has anyone done the one chip challenge?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought the exact same thing!
> 
> Has anyone done the one chip challenge?


Not this white rabbit


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

A chef I know has a vial of capsaicin extract frozen in the center of a chunk of ice in his freezer if you really want to finish someone lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

what is that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

i'm wondering the same...hmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what is that?


Pure fire! It's the extract of hell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm wondering the same...hmm


It's why some competitions can't be won


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pure fire! It's the extract of hell.


hell going in and hell going out.....eek


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Is it 16 million scoville?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> go eat....


Oh man...I went to the grocery store, the cahiers says that's be $60....No wallet. I went for a bike ride earlier, and left it in the bike pack. And now it's torrential rain. Shit! Luckily I only live a mile away, and now my TV dinner is in the microwave....with steaks and corn on the cob for later!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it 16 million scoville?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> .with steaks and corn on the cob for later!


so when should i be over.......jc


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934028


Okay serious question... why?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

.


Laughing Grass said:


> Okay serious question... why?


because it's there..

I had a different Cap extract that I tried on a spidermite infestation one time, they survived, I almost didn't making the spray

EDIT: this one


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> .
> 
> because it's there..
> 
> ...


Really? That's fucking funny! Damn spidermites almost had revenge


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay serious question... why?


When they where making the wings one of them ran and chugged milk.........that lasted all of 3 seconds......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Hot Sauce
> 
> 
> Mo Hotta Mo Betta is your hot sauce headquarters for best selling and new hot sauces, extracts, hot sauce gifts baskets, BBQ sauces and fiery hot snacks! The Original Hot & Spicy Food Company since 1989!
> ...











The El Yucateco Hot Sauce Gear Store


All your favorite gear from the King of Flavor Since 1968 - El Yucateco. T-shirts, Hats, Mexican Hot Sauce (or hey how about lots of Hot Sauces), and much more. Shop now!



www.shopelyucateco.com





The red, green and black are very good.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn spidermites


They are sent by the devil. Their younger brothers are aphids. Blood sucking little bastards.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A chef I know has a vial of capsaicin extract frozen in the center of a chunk of ice in his freezer if you really want to finish someone lol


Was his name @Metasynth ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was his name @Metasynth ?


No but he'd definitely fit in


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

you know something....knock on wood here......this season i really haven't had a problem with mites and aphids....i'm rather surprised....this season i moved outside too....hmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know something....knock on wood here......this season i really haven't had a problem with mites and aphids....i'm rather surprised....this season i moved outside too....hmm


something about no hitter in the ninth


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know something....knock on wood here......this season i really haven't had a problem with mites and aphids....i'm rather surprised....this season i moved outside too....hmm


I have increased the security in the flower room, nothing that has been outside goes in there anymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> something about no hitter in the ninth


yeah, that true...it is still early....so i better not count my chicks before they hatch.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have increased the security in the flower room, nothing that has been outside goes in there anymore.


this season i'm gonna try to finish outside....fingers crossed here......the room i use has to much crap in it now to move around...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, that true...it is still early....so i better not count my chicks before they hatch.....


A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know something....knock on wood here......this season i really haven't had a problem with mites and aphids....i'm rather surprised....this season i moved outside too....hmm


They have predators out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They have predators out there


very true....i do have a hefty red ant bed in the area........and i have a couple of colonies of paper wasp in the area too....sooo


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> very true....i do have a hefty red ant bed in the area........and i have a couple of colonies of paper wasp in the area too....sooo


Locally the Paper Wasps have been driven out by Social Media Insects such as Facebook Flyers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Locally the Paper Wasps have been driven out by Social Media Insects such as Facebook Flyers


locally??


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> locally??


Where I’m at


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Where I’m at


meep meep?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Look who's on their way to the er. We got a freaking trend to go in here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look who's on their way to the er. We got a freaking trend to go in hereView attachment 4934042


what happened?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what happened?


Hell yeah, bring us a joint, mate. You okay?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look who's on their way to the er. We got a freaking trend to go in hereView attachment 4934042


what the blazes did you do?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look who's on their way to the er. We got a freaking trend to go in hereView attachment 4934042


Damn it! You guys are bad news......what did you do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> .
> 
> because it's there..
> 
> ...


lol could you taste it in the buds?


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

Someone burn some sage in here, or something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it! You guys are bad news......what did you do now.


IKR. So much for happening in threes


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR. So much for happening in threes


I was too skinny, didn't count...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol could you taste it in the buds?


no, I added it to the habanero peppers I was steeping, & the fumes almost took me out


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was too skinny, didn't count...


how “stealth technology” began


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> no, I added it to the habanero peppers I was steeping, & the fumes almost took me out


A friend wears a respirator when handling weapons-grade capsicum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah, bring us a joint, mate. You okay?


I can totally picture you two hanging out in the ER. 

@manfredo I thought you were taking it easy today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A friend wears a respirator when handling weapons-grade capsicum


smart man


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look who's on their way to the er. We got a freaking trend to go in hereView attachment 4934042


so i'm guessing.........no steaks tonight??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2021)

My favorite spicy seasoning.
Fantastic on gumbo, red beans & rice, damn near anything & it won't nuke your taste buds.
Highly recommended & will eat again.






Amazon.com : Try Me Sauce Tiger( pack of 3 ) : Hot Sauces : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Try Me Sauce Tiger( pack of 3 ) : Hot Sauces : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so i'm guessing.........no steaks tonight??


Certainly delayed. Sitting in a waiting room right now


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what happened?


I fell putting the ceiling fan back together and sliced my hand bad in two places


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Certainly delayed. Sitting in a waiting room right now


i hear ya man....get well....let the dr's do they're thing


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i hear ya man....get well....let the dr's do they're thing


I came to the hospital with the drunk tank. Never a dull moment, but usually faster


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I fell putting the ceiling fan back together and sliced my hand bad in two places


Stitches bad or surgery bad? Hope you're okay.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I came to the hospital with the drunk tank. Never a dull moment, but usually faster


well at least your there, that's what counts


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look who's on their way to the er. We got a freaking trend to go in hereView attachment 4934042


Great oxygenation on that blood. Drink more water and let us know how you are. 

PS EVERYONE STAHP IT


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> smart man


Woman, I'm female  (at least last time I looked. It's possible I hermed).


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Woman, I'm female  (at least last time I looked. It's possible I hermed).


apologies
as soon as I posted that, I knew...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I fell putting the ceiling fan back together and sliced my hand bad in two places


Thank god you didn't fracture a hip you'd be there for HOURS, days even.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> apologies
> as soon as I posted that, I knew...


Don't worry about. I think it's funny.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

How to extract pure capsaicin from chillies - ItalianChilli


An explanation and simple procedure for extracting pure capsaicin either for food use or non-food use.




italianchilli.com













How to Make Pure Capsaicin


Totally pure capsaicin cannot be extracted or synthesized at home, but with a few short steps and some basic supplies, it is possible to extract something close to the real deal from chili peppers.




sciencing.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

14 stitches and the girl said she could see my tendons and nerves


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 14 stitches and the girl said she could see my tendons and nervesView attachment 4934156


Damn...I'm just going to stop for the night.


Hammer down.



Hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 14 stitches and the girl said she could see my tendons and nervesView attachment 4934156


Frankenfredo!


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 14 stitches and the girl said she could see my tendons and nervesView attachment 4934156


What the hell did you cut it on? GET BETTER!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Frankenfredo!


Freakin! Frankenfredo!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 14 stitches and the girl said she could see my tendons and nervesView attachment 4934156


The suture line around the base of your thumb was very nicely done. The other one is merely ok. Do you see how she left a little space for swelling? Well done!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Frankenfredo!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 14 stitches and the girl said she could see my tendons and nervesView attachment 4934156


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

I think that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm actually lucky I didn't get hurt worse. I was putting the ceiling fan back together in the kitchen, and one screw was being stubborn. I had been working off a chair, in flip flops, and put a foot on the kitchen table, then leaned in a bit too much...and as soon as I did I knew I was going down. I went over backwards and landed square on ceramic tiled floor...the glass globes that were on the table made it to the floor before me and 2 shattered, and thats what cut me. I am lucky I didn't need surgery...Hopefully at least. Everything is moving and they took ex rays that won't get read til morning....just looking for glass.

After an hour in the ER, I walked out and went to a walk in clinic, and a cute young PA sewed me up...I do believe she was more nervous than me...They were quite gnarly looking before she sewed them up.

No steak tonight....Good & PLentys. I better be careful, the last time I ate these I broke a freakin' tooth....lol.

Well this will force me to slow down a bit and I doubt I'll be riding the bike for a few days at least.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow! Glad you missed the glass with the rest of your body. Take a damn rest. If you bleed out through the hand during a bike ride, I think curious will find you and kill your ghost


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow! Glad you missed the glass with the rest of your body. Take a damn rest. If you bleed out through the hand during a bike ride, I think curious will find you and kill your ghost


God I didn't even think of that...a chunk of that glass to the back of my head would have been very bad. I think I may be very sore in the morning, all over!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm actually lucky I didn't get hurt worse. I was putting the ceiling fan back together in the kitchen, and one screw was being stubborn. I had been working off a chair, in flip flops, and put a foot on the kitchen table, then leaned in a bit too much...and as soon as I did I knew I was going down. I went over backwards and landed square on ceramic tiled floor...the glass globes that were on the table made it to the floor before me and 2 shattered, and thats what cut me. I am lucky I didn't need surgery...Hopefully at least. Everything is moving and they took ex rays that won't get read til morning....just looking for glass.
> 
> After an hour in the ER, I walked out and went to a walk in clinic, and a cute young PA sewed me up...I do believe she was more nervous than me...They were quite gnarly looking before she sewed them up.
> 
> ...


Ya weren't stoned, were ya?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow! Glad you missed the glass with the rest of your body. Take a damn rest. If you bleed out through the hand during a bike ride, *I think curious will find you and kill your ghost*


ROFLMAO


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO


Tell me I'm wrong?






Oh also please do not kill me I left the er without seeing the doctor


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Tell me I'm wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, definitely not doing that! I would like to see you stay alive


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

Morning, happy Canada day. 

Got my mom and sisters family coming for a barbecue tonight. Pretty exciting to have company indoors again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

Still no @Jeffislovinlife this morning? Hopefully @manfredo didn't bleed out overnight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still no @Jeffislovinlife this morning? Hopefully @manfredo didn't bleed out overnight.


Jeff popped in late and liked a few posts! manfredo probably got up at 4 to do some grouting, let's be real


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Canada day.
> 
> Got my mom and sisters family coming for a barbecue tonight. Pretty exciting to have company indoors again.


Happy Canada day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff popped in late and liked a few posts! manfredo probably got up at 4 to do some grouting, let's be real


lol, he's got a busy day of dealing with offers today, I hope he's right handed. How are you doing this morning? Staying out of the ER today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still no @Jeffislovinlife this morning? Hopefully @manfredo didn't bleed out overnight.


I got a like out of him earlier! I'm hoping he didn't go roof surfing again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

Morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff popped in late and liked a few posts! manfredo probably got up at 4 to do some grouting, let's be real


I immediately tried to remember what kind of grouting injuries I'd seen in the ER  I'm getting twitchy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy Canada day!


Thanks, 153 years old today... don't feel a day over 30 



curious2garden said:


> I got a like out of him earlier! I'm hoping he didn't go roof surfing again.





Rsawr said:


> Jeff popped in late and liked a few posts! manfredo probably got up at 4 to do some grouting, let's be real


I got bupkus. Gotta stop teasing him about the skulls lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

70° and 86% humidity. It's sticky


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol, he's got a busy day of dealing with offers today, I hope he's right handed. How are you doing this morning? Staying out of the ER today?


I mean, I refuse to go back, so yeah. If you find my dead body first, you can have all my seeds.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff popped in late and liked a few posts! manfredo probably got up at 4 to do some grouting, let's be real


I did get up at 4, but only to chew an oxy and right back to beddy bye. A little less pain today.

First offer rolled in on my rentals at 7:30 am...Wayyyyy over asking price. It's going to be a long day I think!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did get up at 4, but only to chew an oxy and right back to beddy bye. A little less pain today.
> 
> First offer rolled in on my rentals at 7:30 am...Wayyyyy over asking price. It's going to be a long day I think!


Glad its healing! And you Get that money


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2021)

Yeah I hope Jeff and his family are ok too...Especially his wife who was having problems. Sending good vibes your way Jeff, and hoping you are all OK.

And Fred hasn't signed in for nearly 2 weeks...Hoping they are all ok too! 

Something tells me a shower is going to be a painful ordeal, but no pain no gain I suppose. 

Soooo much cooler today. I think the high is forecast at 71f...a good 20 degrees cooler than the previous days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, I refuse to go back, so yeah. If you find my dead body first, you can have all my seeds.









j/k



manfredo said:


> I did get up at 4, but only to chew an oxy and right back to beddy bye. A little less pain today.
> 
> First offer rolled in on my rentals at 7:30 am...Wayyyyy over asking price. It's going to be a long day I think!


Sounds like it's gonna be a good day!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Also the schromba only has a few weeks left. So free weed, too. A hash now would be racy and fun. My poor ladies are a mess right now


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone survived last night and yesterday......speaking to you @manfredo , they did a nice job on the hand btw.....no more batman moves ok...js...

welp its a sticky 74F this morning humidity 89%.....so yeah the mugginess is back....high today 91F...but with the humidity it will feel like 99F....ugh....we get a reprisal against the rain for today...but it's coming back tomorrow and throughout the weekend.....like we don't have enough....what am i complaining about we'll take it......

Coffee is up and it's hot.....

Time to hit these taco's........potato and egg.....yes please and the super green sauce........


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> working off a chair


1 word, ladder, just sayin'.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> 1 word, ladder, just sayin'.


Too easy... That's like suggesting one gets a step stool to reach dishes, instead of parkouring up the counter like a short ninja every time one cooks. Not that anyone here would do that...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Too easy... That's like suggesting one gets a step stool to reach dishes, instead of parkouring up the counter like a short ninja every time one cooks. Not that anyone here would do that...


lol kitchen drawers make an excellent ladder too


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol kitchen drawers make an excellent ladder too


They are not rated for my weight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

mine either.....that's all i need now is a gravity working on me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

almost ready to go into flower, pre-flowers all over her.....this should be fun.....cleaned her up a little this morning and last night.....almost time for some more topping of soil and a hand full fert...........


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

Deadheading is a full time position....











And that's only a few


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are not rated for my weight.


Probably not rated for my weight either


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Too easy... *That's like suggesting one gets a step stool to reach dishes, instead of parkouring up the counter like a short ninja every time one cooks. * Not that anyone here would do that...


Excuse me, I prefer to refer to that as 'exercise', thank you. I get point scores for that on my FitBit so it has to be ok, right?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Excuse me, I prefer to refer to that as 'exercise', thank you. I get point scores for that on my FitBit so it has to be ok, right?


Checks out!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Deadheading is a full time position....
> View attachment 4934462
> View attachment 4934463
> View attachment 4934464
> ...


I took the time out of my day to smell these lovelies . Sometimes I need a reminder . Ty !


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Deadheading is a full time position....
> View attachment 4934462
> View attachment 4934463
> View attachment 4934464
> ...


There are some really good smelling petunias, I found one of the purple veined ones that was really nice. Most of them have had the fragrance bred out of them.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

Made it to town and back with no drama or stitches. I think this new seal removal tool will fit. I'll try it in a bit.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably not rated for my weight either


I believe that we all weigh about a pound...


raratt said:


> There are some really good smelling petunias, I found one of the purple veined ones that was really nice. Most of them have had the fragrance bred out of them.


were the prettiest ones the least smelly ones? Or was smell not desirable for osome reason? Why would people breed good smells out of pretty flowers?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> There are some really good smelling petunias, I found one of the purple veined ones that was really nice. Most of them have had the fragrance bred out of them.


Reminds me of my grandparents farm. They had a huge greenhouse, actually a couple. We used to sell flats and huge hanging baskets full of them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I believe that we all weigh about a pound...
> 
> were the prettiest ones the least smelly ones? Or was smell not desirable for osome reason? Why would people breed good smells out of pretty flowers?


I can't smell anything except cilantro ATM....but I think the purple have the deepest scent.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> were the prettiest ones the least smelly ones? Or was smell not desirable for osome reason? Why would people breed good smells out of pretty flowers?


I think the loss of fragrance was just a side effect of breeding for color and size. I have a list of fragrant ones I was going to buy seeds for. Most of them don't have a pleasant smell.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

These:
Appleblossom Dreams

Burgundy Dreams

Midnight Dreams[ AKA Dreams Midnight]

Carpet Pink

Old-Fashioned Vining/ Kentucky Old-Fashioned [IMO, the same plant]

Balcony

White Eclipse

Priscilla

Blue Spark Cascadia

Candyfloss

Firechief

Laura Bush

Rainmaster

California Giants

Alderman

Rose-purple Vein

Strawberry [not sure this name is correct]

Sugar [not sure this name is correct]

Purple Pirouette Hybrid

Red Pirouette Hybrid


Series: note: not all cultivars are fragrant

Surfinia Series

Supertunia Series

Celebrity Series

Daddy Series

English Ladies Series

Frills & Spills Series

Ultra Series


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made it to town and back with no drama or stitches. I think this new seal removal tool will fit. I'll try it in a bit.


If the tool is sharp be very, very careful please.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made it to town and back with no drama or stitches. I think this new seal removal tool will fit. I'll try it in a bit.


yeah we don't want #3 on the injured list......ok


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> These:
> Appleblossom Dreams
> 
> Burgundy Dreams
> ...


Those are some pretty good hype strain names . Have to admit i ran the list thinking .I will donate to the breeder & grab this pack & that pack maybe these 4 as double packs .

Kind of got lil lost in the list, damn flowers ,ha

edit: the frills and spills series ,shit I want to hunt out the entire line ,lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If the tool is sharp be very, very careful please.


Not sharp, but I have to use a hammer to set it in the seal.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not sharp, but I have to use a hammer to set it in the seal.


wear some chain gloves, a tinfoil hat, and make sure you compliment satan before tempting death.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made it to town and back with no drama or stitches. I think this new seal removal tool will fit. I'll try it in a bit.





Rsawr said:


> Wow! Glad you missed the glass with the rest of your body. Take a damn rest. If you bleed out through the hand during a bike ride, I think curious will find you and kill your ghost


Any seal removal tool needs to be tested in Arctic summer. So much seals.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah we don't want #3 on the injured list......ok


That would be #4, at least.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> That would be #4, at least.


hey, i'm not in the er today, maybe it was my bad luck infecting everyone after me. I'll sage my typing fingers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> That would be #4, at least.


no no no, that would mean we would have to start over in our 3 count...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> 1 word, ladder, just sayin'.


I was hoping my Wyze cam caught it, because it was a spectacular fall....but no. Yeah, I win the dumbass of the week award. I knew as soon as I put pressure on the kitchen table it was a mistake. It's a table with a single center support, not 4 legs, so it's tippy...then I almost saved it landing on the chair, but it tipped too, and down I went, flat on my back, hard. I was sure I broke something. Both elbows are red so they must have caught first.

I just keep thinking what could have happened if one of those huge chunks of glass went into my spine!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was hoping my Wyze cam caught it, because it was a spectacular fall....but no. Yeah, I win the dumbass of the week award. I knew as soon as I put pressure on the kitchen table it was a mistake. It's a table with a single center support, not 4 legs, so it's tippy...then I almost saved it landing on the chair, but it tipped too, and down I went, flat on my back, hard. I was sure I broke something. Both elbows are red so they must have caught first.
> 
> I just keep thinking what could have happened if one of those huge chunks of glass went into my spine!!


You activated your cat gene for a second, Is your butt sore too? I bet you cushioned yourself a bit without thinking.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You activated your cat gene for a second, Is your butt sore too? I bet you cushioned yourself a bit without thinking.


I really think I landed pretty flat on my back, and I don't think my head hit too hard. It doesn't hurt anyways.

I am actually showing a house tonight... A beautiful brick Ranch that just came on today...I am showing it to a great client...ME!! Actually I co-own the house next door that is nearly identical and I'm looking mainly for comparison purposes, but I am also semi interested in it for myself. I wouldn't mind downsizing a bit...to a snake free home


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was hoping my Wyze cam caught it, because it was a spectacular fall....but no. Yeah, I win the dumbass of the week award. I knew as soon as I put pressure on the kitchen table it was a mistake. It's a table with a single center support, not 4 legs, so it's tippy...then I almost saved it landing on the chair, but it tipped too, and down I went, flat on my back, hard. I was sure I broke something. Both elbows are red so they must have caught first.
> 
> I just keep thinking what could have happened if one of those huge chunks of glass went into my spine!!


You're lucky bud.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I really think I landed pretty flat on my back, and I don't think my head hit too hard. It doesn't hurt anyways.
> 
> I am actually showing a house tonight... A beautiful brick Ranch that just came on today...I am showing it to a great client...ME!! Actually I co-own the house next door that is nearly identical and I'm looking mainly for comparison purposes, but I am also semi interested in it for myself. I wouldn't mind downsizing a bit...to a snake free home


Probably where the snakes are coming from...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was hoping my Wyze cam caught it, because it was a spectacular fall....but no. Yeah, I win the dumbass of the week award. I knew as soon as I put pressure on the kitchen table it was a mistake. It's a table with a single center support, not 4 legs, so it's tippy...then I almost saved it landing on the chair, but it tipped too, and down I went, flat on my back, hard. I was sure I broke something. Both elbows are red so they must have caught first.
> 
> I just keep thinking what could have happened if one of those huge chunks of glass went into my spine!!


i second the whole you got lucky thing.........glad your patched up though......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah we don't want #3 on the injured list......ok


We are way past #3 now


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We are way past #3 now


kinda gathered that......lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was hoping my Wyze cam caught it, because it was a spectacular fall....but no. Yeah, I win the dumbass of the week award. I knew as soon as I put pressure on the kitchen table it was a mistake. It's a table with a single center support, not 4 legs, so it's tippy...then I almost saved it landing on the chair, but it tipped too, and down I went, flat on my back, hard. I was sure I broke something.* Both elbows are red *so they must have caught first.
> 
> I just keep thinking what could have happened if one of those huge chunks of glass went into my spine!!


OMG you almost pulled an mysunnyboy, her poor elbow! I'm crushed there's no video footage.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2021)

Dental appt yesterday as I had one that fkn hated anything cold - turned out to be a molar that was a continual food trap that I had to floss nightly. Dentist said that I didn't need it & it would be very costly to "fix".
Since I have a very high tolerance to pain meds he hit me up with "about 4 times the average for my weight". Apparently molars usually fuse their roots making them relatively easy to take out - not so much with this one. Thankfully he was able to remove it without breaking anything.

I'll spare you the pic's.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dental appt yesterday as I had one that fkn hated anything cold - turned out to be a molar that was a continual food trap that I had to floss nightly. Dentist said that I didn't need it & it would be very costly to "fix".
> Since I have a very high tolerance to pain meds he hit me up with "about 4 times the average for my weight". Apparently molars usually fuse their roots making them relatively easy to take out - not so much with this one as it has 3 distinct roots that curl about. Thankfully he was able to remove it without breaking anything.
> 
> I'll spare you the pic's.


did you keep it for a charm?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> did you keep it for a charm?


I've got it, but it's not very "charming".


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> did you keep it for a charm?


I bet it’s under his pillow!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I bet it’s under his pillow!


The Bitch better give me about $350 for it cause that's what it cost to have it pulled.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Bitch better give me about $350 for it cause that's what it cost to have it pulled.


$300 each for mine.....and I got 3 need to come out.....that ..oh nvm.....stoner thing...lost my thought...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> $300 each for mine.....and I got 3 need to come out.....that ..oh nvm.....stoner thing...lost my thought...


on a scale of 1 to 10, how high are you?


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> $300 each for mine.....and I got 3 need to come out.....that ..oh nvm.....stoner thing...lost my thought...


Hell I do that before smoking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> on a scale of 1 to 10, how high are you?


Bout a 12 ...moving up..js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hell I do that before smoking.


You too....I really do that when I bst..go figure


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2021)

Ok hit 13...gonna eat and pass out....  adios...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dental appt yesterday as I had one that fkn hated anything cold - turned out to be a molar that was a continual food trap that I had to floss nightly. Dentist said that I didn't need it & it would be very costly to "fix".
> Since I have a very high tolerance to pain meds he hit me up with "about 4 times the average for my weight". Apparently molars usually fuse their roots making them relatively easy to take out - not so much with this one. Thankfully he was able to remove it without breaking anything.
> 
> I'll spare you the pic's.


If a dentist pulled a vital tooth instead of crowning it you need to consider a new dentist. Damn! We need all our molars. Anyway see about getting an implant as soon as possible and a dentist who knows how to do them! LOL also floss and brush your teeth preferably after every meal!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


hood morning happy Friday

I learned yesterday that our house is definitely not baby proof lol. My niece is like a tiny drunk ninja that shits her pants every once in a while.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hood morning happy Friday


I am not THAT black, jeez...

Oh god baby skid marks...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am not THAT black, jeez...
> 
> Oh god baby skid marks...


lol all good in the hood?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol all good in the hood?


-.- I hate you. And I feel much better, no thanks to anyone but curious. Stupid useless doctors -.-

:] how's your fam? Anything fun planned with them? Dinner tomorrow at that ice cream place?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

well I think I survived my tetanus shot. The migraine I got from that was worse than getting stitches, but it's mostly gone after a good nights sleep. 

Hopefully today is sell the rentals day...2 to 4 more offers rolling in today, however I doubt any will beat the first one that came in.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> -.- I hate you. And I feel much better, no thanks to anyone but curious. Stupid useless doctors -.-
> 
> :] how's your fam? Anything fun planned with them? Dinner tomorrow at that ice cream place?


Have you been eating?

There’re all good. I haven’t seen my mom a lot lately, she’s been spending most of her time in Ottawa. She’s become so independent, it’s a part of her I’ve never seen before. I’m a lot less worried about her now.

They left last night so no plans with them today. More rain is coming today so probably bumming around the house and cleaning after the tiny terror




manfredo said:


> well I think I survived my tetanus shot. The migraine I got from that was worse than getting stitches, but it's mostly gone after a good nights sleep.
> 
> Hopefully today is sell the rentals day...2 to 4 more offers rolling in today, however I doubt any will beat the first one that came in.


What are you going todo with all your spare time when the sell?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you been eating?
> 
> There’re all good. I haven’t seen my mom a lot lately, she’s been spending most of her time in Ottawa. She’s become so independent, it’s a part of her I’ve never seen before. I’m a lot less worried about her now.


I am eating now, yes. Still touch and go with what causes nausea, but I can eat my simple caveman diet again, that's helping a lot. Trying to imagine regaining the lost weight is a bit overwhelming though. My belts are all too big again, and I hate looking like a skeleton >.<

Glad to hear she's doing well on her own a bit. Moms are the best, so you make sure you love her a lot. How old is your niece? Mine at 2 was a little scooting champion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

Morning.






Wet and rainy day.

@Laughing Grass lol little ninjas that shit their pants.....that's pretty much spot on. I think we are finally out of diapers! He's been doing great 

@manfredo good luck with the other offers. 2021 trim tour about to kick off 

@Rsawr happy to hear you're eating again. Keep it up and I'll share some caveman recipes 






Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that bike going over? He got a pedal bike, right? You teach him yet? He too fast for you?


----------



## Jmann89 (Jul 2, 2021)

Wake n bake with a cup of coffee!!! Mannnnn it’s something different lol gets your day going just right


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How's that bike going over? He got a pedal bike, right? You teach him yet? He too fast for you?


Maybe someday he'll be faster lol

My bike is still in the shop........I'm gonna see if it has even been started on.....it's been gone for 3 weeks now


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2021)

Good morning! It's been quite the week. I think I'm gonna lose my #1 buyer. I'll just smoke another and I'll be....






Hope you all have a fun and safe weekend. Take care of each other 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning! It's been quite the week. I think *I'm gonna lose my #1 buyer*. I'll just smoke another and I'll be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean more work?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

sniff

sniff

sniff

me smell new person......hmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

Morning all.....TGIFF........nice muggy and humid morning.....

PSA...never mix 4 breeds together......sheeesh...

nice and 74F this morning, 87% humidity......high today 91F

Coffee is up and fresh...

Taco time.......potato, egg and bacon.......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....TGIFF........nice muggy and humid morning.....
> 
> PSA...never mix 4 breeds together......sheeesh...
> 
> ...


Hah! You can't make me jealous, I had tacos where the shell was bacon, and the inside was delicious spicy eggs. Nice try ;]

Also 4 breeds of bread sounds great. What do we put between the slices?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

Bacon taco's


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hah! You can't make me jealous, I had tacos where the shell was bacon, and the inside was delicious spicy eggs. Nice try ;]
> 
> Also 4 breeds of bread sounds great. What do we put between the slices?


nice...glad to see your eating.....

and without having a little more coffee in me, i can't answer the second one.....oops

i know last night i reached in my pandoras box as it were, i picked 4 different ones and put them together....and that was last i remember....even the mrs took a puff...made her feel happy and relaxed....she slept like a baby she told me this morning....in retro....i did too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bacon taco's


i know right


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning! It's been quite the week. I think I'm gonna lose my #1 buyer. I'll just smoke another and I'll be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch sounds like work hun


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> ........snip.......
> 
> @Laughing Grass lol little ninjas that shit their pants.....that's pretty much spot on. *I think we are finally out of diapers!* He's been doing great
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well


ROFLMAO  good luck on that one. I hope you're right.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Bitch better give me about $350 for it cause that's what it cost to have it pulled.


How much you get?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bacon taco's


Its keto! I am one of those assholes... can I tell you about my workout routine??? Wait come back..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Its keto! I am one of those assholes... can I tell you about my workout routine??? Wait come back..


Me too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

HURRAH my spark plug wires will arrive today. So guess who gets to tune up her '89 Ford Probe today.

Nota Bene: they are now referred to as 'Ignition Wires' because I guess we don't have actual coil ignition wires anymore, welcome to 2021, le sigh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> HURRAH my spark plug wires will arrive today. So guess who gets to tune up her '89 Ford Probe today.


well i know it's not me......i got 2 tune up to do this morning....and then i get to pay bills for the month....

at least i'll be in the a/c while doing that....so


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well i know it's not me......i got 2 tune up to do this morning....and then i get to pay bills for the month....
> 
> at least i'll be in the a/c while doing that....so


Paying bills is so yesterday


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Paying bills is so yesterday


it's really a pieace of cake.......just gotta match the tickets to the statement...and write a ck......it's just time consuming...is all.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Its keto! I am one of those assholes... can I tell you about my workout routine??? Wait come back..


Gluten free


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gluten free


I am surrounded by people with celiac disease, so I am always looking for recipes :]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How much you get?


A lousy jaw ache.
Freedom is just a Motrin away though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A lousy jaw ache.
> Freedom is just a Motrin away though.


Put some ice on it too. Let's see don't suck (through straws) but not sucking is usually good advice in most endeavors. 

Edited to add, stay away from hot beverages, think frozen margaritas, frozen daquiris, beer slushies and the like


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A lousy jaw ache.
> Freedom is just* a Motrin* away though.


You spelled "too many edibles" wrong...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am surrounded by people with celiac disease, so I am always looking for recipes :]


This is probably safe on a salad......or bacon taco  








Crispy Pork Carnitas (Mexican Slow Cooked Pulled Pork)


Crispy Pork Carnitas (Mexican Slow Cooked Pulled Pork) is a winner! The closest recipe to authentic Mexican Carnitas (NO LARD), with a perfect crisp finish! Tender and juicy on the inside while deliciously crisp and golden on the edges! Includes TWO options to get that perfect crispy finish!




cafedelites.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Does that mean more work?




This is not what I signed up for. Rethinking my decision. I like the challenge, as crazy as it sounds, but this is far too much for anyone 1 person. 
I'm not one to give up so, I won't. Mamashark is ready for me to move on. 
Damn, I just don't know.... 
  
SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is probably safe on a salad......or bacon taco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


carnitas for the win.....always good on a smoker


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4934962
> 
> This is not what I signed up for. Rethinking my decision. I like the challenge, as crazy as it sounds, but this is far too much for anyone 1 person.
> I'm not one to give up so, I won't. Mamashark is ready for me to move on.
> ...


I hope you get a little rest this weekend, friend. Stress is for Monday, not Friday. <3


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hope you get a little rest this weekend, friend. Stress is for Monday, not Friday. <3


Thanks. I work every day. *sad face emoji*
1000 unread emails... seriously WTF?!?
Hopefully the activity over the long weekend will be minimal and i can try to "catch up" a little. 

I swear I just smoked a bowl, turns out it was over an hour ago. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4934962
> 
> This is not what I signed up for. Rethinking my decision. I like the challenge, as crazy as it sounds, but this is far too much for anyone 1 person.
> I'm not one to give up so, I won't. Mamashark is ready for me to move on.
> ...


Kicking ass is on your resume. Keep your eye out for a better opportunity.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> this is far too much for anyone 1 person


I would bring that up to management, I see no reason they would not work with you to perhaps re-allocate some of the workload to someone else. You obviously are a great asset to them, therefore I don't think they would want to loose you. Being a slave to your job is no way to live. Just my 2c.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2021)

You need a really good sexatary, one that doesn't miss a period. Did I spell that right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> You need a really good sexatary, one that doesn't miss a period. Did I spell that right?


You just demonstrated the perfect Freudian Slip! LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great 4th of July All the time I've got to go


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great 4th of July View attachment 4935045All the time I've got to go


Good to see you Jeff, hurry back.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

SOLD !! My strategy worked!! Only contingency is a home inspection and supposedly the guy isn't fussy (they all say that though) The buyer has bought 18 other homes in the past year, all student rentals, all for cash. 

I had 4 buyers battling it out, and several other great offers too.

I would say if you are thinking of selling real estate, now is the time to do so...Just be sure you have a place to go!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> SOLD !! My strategy worked!! Only contingency is a home inspection and supposedly the guy isn't fussy (they all say that though) The buyer has bought 18 other homes in the past year, all student rentals, all for cash.
> 
> I had 4 buyers battling it out, and several other great offers too.
> 
> I would say if you are thinking of selling real estate, now is the time to do so...Just be sure you have a place to go!!


Nice! Now what?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Now what?


Don't do that, he may have forgotten to have another thing to do, and is resting...


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> SOLD !!
> I would say if you are thinking of selling real estate, now is the time to do so...Just be sure you have a place to go!!


I hate to say I told you so, but I did...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> SOLD !! My strategy worked!! Only contingency is a home inspection and supposedly the guy isn't fussy (they all say that though) The buyer has bought 18 other homes in the past year, all student rentals, all for cash.
> 
> I had 4 buyers battling it out, and several other great offers too.
> 
> I would say if you are thinking of selling real estate, now is the time to do so...Just be sure you have a place to go!!


He has a crew running around doing all the upkeep work. For a lot less money than having a sub come in and do any work. He's going to give you numbers on what it would cost to fix not what it will cost him. Just putting that out there.....

Keep the other offers contact info. 



Unless of course you basically just won the lottery..........then relax have a dab and maybe a margarita


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Now what?


I still have plenty of projects around here, and gardening takes up a bit of time, but you never know what I might do next! 

It's going to be nice next winter though, when I look out and there's a foot of snow, and I can say, maybe I'll plow it later! Or tomorrow! And no calls at 5 pm on Friday saying "no heat". 


DarkWeb said:


> He has a crew running around doing all the upkeep work. For a lot less money than having a sub come in and do any work. He's going to give you numbers on what it would cost to fix not what it will cost him. Just putting that out there.....
> 
> Keep the other offers contact info.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm doing dabs!!!

But right, it's ain't over til it's over, and this economy is scary to say the least!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> SOLD !! My strategy worked!! Only contingency is a home inspection and supposedly the guy isn't fussy (they all say that though) The buyer has bought 18 other homes in the past year, all student rentals, all for cash.
> 
> I had 4 buyers battling it out, and several other great offers too.
> 
> I would say if you are thinking of selling real estate, now is the time to do so...Just be sure you have a place to go!!


congrats


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

Chocolate covered bacon and strawberries anyone.........


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Chocolate covered bacon and strawberries anyone.........
> View attachment 4935207
> View attachment 4935208


I'm not loaded enough for that adventure, enjoy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)

Spin the joint And I guess that means time to get tuned


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Wait, I wanna hit...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)

Heer


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Damn, weird, that hit like an edible taken about an hour ago :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not loaded enough for that adventure, enjoy!


How about now


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

We have some torrential rain coming down. It is almost spooky out there! Cars are going by slow. 

Went and got a haircut tonight. My friends who own the salon are trying to get me to go on another cruise with them. I went with them the first time.

January 2nd I believe out of New Orleans, and they are flying down a day or 2 ahead of the cruise to party for New Years. That might be safer than the one I was looking at that ends in Puerto Rico, and I'd have to fly back from there....With this new Covid variant not sure I want to go there! and risk getting stuck.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4935356


Not to alarm you, jeff, but there is fire very close to you...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not to alarm you, jeff, but there is fire very close to you...


God of fire no worries


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> God of fire no worries


 plz don't light me on fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)

With a proper sacrifice might be persuaded


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> With a proper sacrifice might be persuaded


Uhhh, I am already a young unmarried woman. Shit.. I might be the sacrifice. Nice knowing you everyone...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Uhhh, I am already a young unmarried woman. Shit.. I might be the sacrifice. Nice knowing you everyone...


Wait, wait, I have chips!!! Do fire gods take chips as sacrifice?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, wait, I have chips!!! Do fire gods take chips as sacrifice?


Yes they do, you can’t sacrifice young unmarried women, without chips.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yes they do, you can’t sacrifice young unmarried women, without chips.


Fuck yeah... wait. Hang on, now I die and lose my chips? I wanna go to a new forum


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

Is it Friday the 13th by chance??

I've been pumping water out of my basement for the past 4-5 hours....not even sure. My stitches are fucked up! I've never in the 14 years I've been here had anywhere near this much water...It was a freaking torrential storm! I probably have 75% sucked up and the rest is gonna have to wait til tomorrow. It was so bad I hooked up a pump, not just the usual shop vac.

I see digging in my future...or someone's future, lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday the 13th by chance??
> 
> I've been pumping water out of my basement for the past 4-5 hours....not even sure. My stitches are fucked up! I've never in the 14 years I've been here had anywhere near this much water...It was a freaking torrential storm! I probably have 75% sucked up and the rest is gonna have to wait til tomorrow. It was so bad I hooked up a pump, not just the usual shop vac.
> 
> I see digging in my future...or someone's future, lol


Oh no, careful not to get gross water in that hand. Make someone else do it!! Wash and dry that Mitt of yours well good before you lie down for the night


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

I was wearing a latex glove but that probably wsn;t a good idea, for all those hours., It'll probably be ok when it dries, and I am gonna shower...I been sweating bullets all night. Maybe I'll even take the antibiotic they gave me...maybe!

What a freaking week of highs and lows...mostly lows!! Making me really scared about my sale. I am soooo superstitious!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was wearing a latex glove but that probably wsn;t a good idea, for all those hours., It'll probably be ok when it dries, and I am gonna shower...I been sweating bullets all night. Maybe I'll even take the antibiotic they gave me...maybe!
> 
> What a freaking week of highs and lows...mostly lows!! Making me really scared about my sale. I am soooo superstitious!


Good rest to you tonight, whenever you decide to take it. And antibiotics are a good idea, you should take the full course. I cannot imagine soaking your hand in basement water all evening is great. But I'm not doctor >.<


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Deadheading is a full time position....
> View attachment 4934462
> View attachment 4934463
> View attachment 4934464
> ...


My fuschias, petunias and coreopsis got me down 10lbs from deadheading......pretty though !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2021)

Yea, wake and bake.......I woke and tolked......pot of black coffee.......weeded flower bed, pulling up the few pumpkins planted........must get Prevagen !


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fuck yeah... wait. Hang on, now I die and lose my chips? I wanna go to a new forum


The ones we sacrifice end up at Grass City


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday the 13th by chance??
> 
> I've been pumping water out of my basement for the past 4-5 hours....not even sure. *My stitches are fucked up!* I've never in the 14 years I've been here had anywhere near this much water...It was a freaking torrential storm! I probably have 75% sucked up and the rest is gonna have to wait til tomorrow. It was so bad I hooked up a pump, not just the usual shop vac.
> 
> I see digging in my future...or someone's future, lol


What did you do to them? NVM I read. Take the antibiotics and add a shot of 3% H2O2 to the suture sites. Next time you decide you have to wear a glove COPIOUSLY cover the suture site with Neosporin and put on the glove.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday the 13th by chance??
> 
> I've been pumping water out of my basement for the past 4-5 hours....not even sure. My stitches are fucked up! I've never in the 14 years I've been here had anywhere near this much water...It was a freaking torrential storm! I probably have 75% sucked up and the rest is gonna have to wait til tomorrow. It was so bad I hooked up a pump, not just the usual shop vac.
> 
> I see digging in my future...or someone's future, lol


Did it wash your snakes out are we talking snakes on the plane here or what man that sucks and your stiches did you clean them out


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do to them? NVM I read. Take the antibiotics and add a shot of 3% H2O2 to the suture sites. Next time you decide you have to wear a glove COPIOUSLY cover the suture site with Neosporin and put on the glove.


I actually had slathered them with neosporin before putting the gloves on, but without bandages....But yes, I started the cefalexin tonight!! I'll let them air dry over night.

I can't believe it, I am almost to my diet goal. I was 185 lbs and wanted to get to 165...I'm at 166lbs. Still a little belly though. I need to tighten those tummy muscles, but thats hard with a bad back. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did it wash your snakes out are we talking snakes on the plane here or what man that sucks and your stiches did you clean them out


No but I may have figured out how they get water. I actually had a few drops dripping though my firebox inside the house for the first time ever, so it is time for some chimney maintenance.

I really should sell this freaking house and downsize!! And/or I need to fix the basement once and for all, I can't be fucking around like this. What if I was out of town. And the hours and damage and potential mold/mildew....Damned!

I actually think I could dig it all from outside and pout drainage in...It could be dug by hand even, by some young buck though, not I


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 3, 2021)

Want to wish everyone a beautiful independence day weekend, if you are a follower of the church of fauci make sure you double mask on the way to your fireworks show.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I actually had slathered them with neosporin before putting the gloves on, but without bandages....But yes, I started the cefalexin tonight!! I'll let them air dry over night.
> 
> I can't believe it, I am almost to my diet goal. I was 185 lbs and wanted to get to 165...I'm at 166lbs. Still a little belly though. I need to tighten those tummy muscles, but thats hard with a bad back.
> 
> ...


I think I age my knees and back a year every time you post. *shudder* I hope you got some rest.

Good morning chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am eating now, yes. Still touch and go with what causes nausea, but I can eat my simple caveman diet again, that's helping a lot. Trying to imagine regaining the lost weight is a bit overwhelming though. My belts are all too big again, and I hate looking like a skeleton >.<
> 
> Glad to hear she's doing well on her own a bit. Moms are the best, so you make sure you love her a lot. How old is your niece? Mine at 2 was a little scooting champion.


Once you get over this hump I’m sure the weight will come back quickly. I recommend lots of candy, but I’m not a dietitian.

she’s 16 months old, born just as the world started falling apart. I nicknamed her Jack Sparrow. She kinda staggers around like him and you can’t understand a word she says.




DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot drunk


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once you get over this hump I’m sure the weight will come back quickly. I recommend lots of candy, but I’m not a dietitian.
> 
> she’s 16 months old, born just as the world started falling apart. I nicknamed her Jack Sparrow. She kinda staggers around like him and you can’t understand a work she says.


Candy is not the way. But soon...

You should steal her for a doublesies costume on Halloween. Davey jones and little jack sparrow sounds cute


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Candy is not the way. But soon...
> 
> You should steal her for a doublesies costume on Halloween. Davey jones and little jack sparrow sounds cute


I did say I’m not a dietitian 



She probably can’t holder her liquor very well. I’ve been planning a steampunk themed halloween party since 2019, it’s finally going to happen this year!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2021)

Morning.






I feel like I'm the lion some days..........

Happy wet weekend! Who's bbq'n? Any plans? I've got a big umbrella so I'm still going to have fun


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *She probably can’t holder her liquor very well*. I’ve been planning a steampunk themed halloween party since 2019, it’s finally going to happen this year!


I changed my mind. Please leave the baby very far from your party.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2021)

Damn!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think I age my knees and back a year every time you post. *shudder* I hope you got some rest.
> 
> Good morning chill people.


It has been quite the week!! It's not normally this "exciting", thank God!!

Good morning everyone!!  I'm about ready for a bake session. Probably put me right back to sleep. I only lost 1 stitch last night, but loosened them all


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday the 13th by chance??
> 
> I've been pumping water out of my basement for the past 4-5 hours....not even sure. My stitches are fucked up! I've never in the 14 years I've been here had anywhere near this much water...It was a freaking torrential storm! I probably have 75% sucked up and the rest is gonna have to wait til tomorrow. It was so bad I hooked up a pump, not just the usual shop vac.
> 
> I see digging in my future...or someone's future, lol


I thought a sump pump was a standard install in a basement to remove any water. 
Mornin all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It has been quite the week!! It's not normally this "exciting", thank God!!
> 
> Good morning everyone!!  I'm about ready for a bake session. Probably put me right back to sleep. I only lost 1 stitch last night, but loosened them all


ICP for you  have a good 4th of July I would say stay safe but I'm late


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ICP for you View attachment 4935602 have a good 4th of July I would say stay safe but I'm late


No, please keep wishing safety on the cursed thread... As we get closer to the 4th I am imagining one of our houses coming down in a shower of sparks....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought a sump pump was a standard install in a basement to remove any water.
> Mornin all.


Nope....Most basements around here anyways, do not have sump pits/pumps, unless the have issues all the time or a spring under their slab. Plus my basement is pretty big...1400sf, so I'd need several sump pumps.

This house was built in 1960 I believe, and they probably put a perimeter drain around the foundation when they built it to divert the water, but over time they fill will mud and become ineffective. The correct way to fix it is dig all around the foundation to below the basement floor and replace the perimeter drain and gravel. Labor intensive but the materials are relatively cheap.


I can probably rent an excavator for a day or 2and fix it for good...Ugh! Might be a job to sub out!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nope....Most basements around here anyways, do not have sump pits/pumps, unless the have issues all the time or a spring under their slab. Plus my basement is pretty big...1400sf, so I'd need several sump pumps.
> 
> This house was built in 1960 I believe, and they probably put a perimeter drain around the foundation when they built it to divert the water, but over time they fill will mud and become ineffective. The correct way to fix it is dig all around the foundation to below the basement floor and replace the perimeter drain and gravel. Labor intensive but the materials are relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


I understand the process, I watch too much Holmes on Homes on HGTV, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once you get over this hump I’m sure the weight will come back quickly. I recommend lots of candy, but I’m not a dietitian.
> 
> *she’s 16 months old, born just as the world started falling apart. I nicknamed her Jack Sparrow. She kinda staggers around like him and you can’t understand a word she says.*
> 
> ...


That sort of describes my grandbaby. She's 17 months of trouble LOL she can say no clearly. She runs everywhere in the opposite direction and she's already surfing and runs toward the ocean. I'm so glad I don't have to raise her LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I changed my mind. Please leave the baby very far from your party.


Actually an old teething remedy was to rub a teething babies gums with liquor. If you were a smart parent you went for the high proof shit (no not Everclear), scotch, whiskey, rum, vodka. I'm sure many babies back in the day survived to adulthood because of this remedy  

I'm sure this will be a shock to most but I was a high energy youngster. My dad and I would go out and sit and watch the stars at night or have a nice fire. After I finished my milk my dad would pour sips of his beer into my cup  I enjoyed the fuck out of those evenings.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually an old teething remedy was to rub a teething babies gums with liquor. If you were a smart parent you went for the high proof shit (no not Everclear), scotch, whiskey, rum, vodka. I'm sure many babies back in the day survived to adulthood because of this remedy
> 
> I'm sure this will be a shock to most but I was a high energy youngster. My dad and I would go out and sit and watch the stars at night or have a nice fire. After I finished my milk my dad would pour sips of his beer into my cup  I enjoyed the fuck out of those evenings.


When LG posts on here that her family won't let her babysit anymore, I will cite this post as the reason why hehehe


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4935534


Without you here to wrangle coffee mornings we were getting a bit disorganized. Good to see you back!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When LG posts on here that her family won't let her babysit anymore, I will cite this post as the reason why hehehe


I'm guessing that is all part of the plan!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It has been quite the week!! It's not normally this "exciting", thank God!!
> 
> Good morning everyone!!  I'm about ready for a bake session. Probably put me right back to sleep. I only lost 1 stitch last night, but loosened them all


Buy some butterflies and benzoin and reinforce the line. You may have to ask the pharmacist but it's at most pharmacies (often behind the counter)


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy July 3rd, Woke up to a different view, same pipe:


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hiked the crimson trail in Logan canyon yesterday morning:


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Buy some butterflies and benzoin and* reinforce the line*. You may have to ask the pharmacist but it's at most pharmacies (often behind the counter)


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2021)

I've already done fairly extensive work trying to correct this. I have a hill behind my house that moves water toward me is the problem....and last night we had rain like I have never seen! Torrential is an under statement.

I improved the swale ditch to divert it, and brought in 2 -10 wheeler loads of round stone and dug and put drain tile all the way across my property, like 10' from the house. It helped tremendously and that's when I finished the basement.

Actually a contractor buddy is on his way here now, for something else...but I'm gonna have him look at it. I'd have to blow out my front concrete steps but they are old anyways! And I have been wanting to expand my back patio, so maybe this will be a fall project.




curious2garden said:


> Buy some butterflies and benzoin and reinforce the line. You may have to ask the pharmacist but it's at most pharmacies (often behind the counter)


Yeah after showering I noticed there are 2 popped. I will take your advice, thank you, and I called a friend to come help me finish, because there is still standing water down there and a soaked carpet, and I just can't do it with thuis sore paw!!


curious2garden said:


> Buy some butterflies and benzoin and reinforce the line. You may have to ask the pharmacist but it's at most pharmacies (often behind the counter)


Look what I just happened to have.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nope....Most basements around here anyways, do not have sump pits/pumps, unless the have issues all the time or a spring under their slab. Plus my basement is pretty big...1400sf, so I'd need several sump pumps.
> 
> This house was built in 1960 I believe, and they probably put a perimeter drain around the foundation when they built it to divert the water, but over time they fill will mud and become ineffective. The correct way to fix it is dig all around the foundation to below the basement floor and replace the perimeter drain and gravel. Labor intensive but the materials are relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


@manfredo
I know this all too well.

I have way to much in the way that will be really expensive to put back. So we're going through the inside. Cutting up the floor, laying drain pipe, and running them to a sump. That's how you get away with one sump pit. It's actually about the same price but guaranteed for the life of the house.

You might have Orangeburg pipe around your perimeter. That was common at that time. Only had a max life of 30 years. It collapses.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually an old teething remedy was to rub a teething babies gums with liquor...


with a little MS kicker


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> with a little MS kicker
> View attachment 4935762


Knock the babies out, then take a double dose for yourself. 
Sounds like a Tuesday afternoon to a housewife back before the internet to me! Maybe pretend to have hysteria to get the gooooood stuff :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've already done fairly extensive work trying to correct this. I have a hill behind my house that moves water toward me is the problem....and last night we had rain like I have never seen! Torrential is an under statement.
> 
> I improved the swale ditch to divert it, and brought in 2 -10 wheeler loads of round stone and dug and put drain tile all the way across my property, like 10' from the house. It helped tremendously and that's when I finished the basement.
> 
> ...


You should have stock in those  get some benzoin too and keep it in 'stock'.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Knock the babies put, then take a double dose for yourself.
> Sounds like a Tuesday afternoon to a housewife back before the internet to me! Maybe pretend to have hysteria to get the gooooood stuff :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Hiked the crimson trail in Logan canyon yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 4935681


Looks a lot like the Cajon pass.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2021)

Mom brought the babies over to munch on clover. One of the small ones came right onto my patio that's how I noticed them.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2021)

That’s sweet ! Wheres dad we have score to settle .


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @manfredo
> I know this all too well.
> 
> I have way to much in the way that will be really expensive to put back. So we're going through the inside. Cutting up the floor, laying drain pipe, and running them to a sump. That's how you get away with one sump pit. It's actually about the same price but guaranteed for the life of the house.
> ...


You are absolutely right about the orangeburg pipe...I have seen it fail 1st hand and it could very well be what they used....likely in fact. ALL the interior drain lines are copper!! When it was cheap. 

I was looking at it from outside with a contractor today. I would have to remove 2 concrete staircases, but they are due to be replaced anyways, and with an excavator in there it would be much easier....and it's all accessible. 

I have seen the inside perimeter drains and they do work great. You just have to have a battery backup pump or generator in case the power goes out during a storm.

I did ruin about 500 s.f. of laminate flooring down there during this latest incident and in a week or so when my hand is healed I'll tear it out. It's drying out well, and I just turned the ozone machine on. Great for this kind of thing. 

Oh...My elderly neighbor sent an email...Apparently I wasn't the only one. Here's a clip from it... _ "Last night in keeping with my packing the once in a lifetime experiences in the last quarter of my life - we got as reported *four and a half inches of rain in a two hour period*. I am fortunate in just getting a wet basement under the living room addition compared to many of the neighbors that have been flooded out and lost bridges over the feeder creeks"_

Remember I said it was the storm a lifetime, or something like that (dabs  )


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy 4th @Jeffislovinlife. How are you and the mrs. feeling? Doing anything exciting today...Cookout? Fireworks?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You are absolutely right about the orangeburg pipe...I have seen it fail 1st hand and it could very well be what they used....likely in fact. *ALL the interior drain lines are copper!! When it was cheap.*
> 
> I was looking at it from outside with a contractor today. I would have to remove 2 concrete staircases, but they are due to be replaced anyways, and with an excavator in there it would be much easier....and it's all accessible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Happy 4th @Jeffislovinlife. How are you and the mrs. feeling? Doing anything exciting today...Cookout? Fireworks?


Thanks for that and staying with Odin how about you are your family and friends coming over to hangout with you and you have no plans of working today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2021)

​


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy simulated sky battle day, to everyone who lives in a place that wastes money on all that... Keep your dogs hydrated and happy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2021)

Morning Merica!











Looks like the rain might go away later. Have fun and try to keep all your fingers


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ...........snip......... in a week or so *when my hand is healed* I'll tear it out. It's drying out well, and I just turned the ozone machine on. Great for this kind of thing.
> .....snip.....


About that hand and your activity level, if you lose butterflies you can use superglue. 
PS be ready it stings.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all View attachment 4936264


thought of you when I saw this 



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> thought of you when I saw this
> 
> View attachment 4936428
> 
> SH420


I want to go it sounds like a great place to be


----------



## manfredo (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> About that hand and your activity level, if you lose butterflies you can use superglue.
> PS be ready it stings.


 I will be better, I promise  



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and staying with Odin how about you are your family and friends coming over to hangout with you and you have no plans of working today


I'm not exactly sure but I think I am gonna hang out with a buddy and probably cook some steaks or something good on the grill....maybe some corn on the cob, a few dabs. I mentioned biking last night but I best pass on that.

Speaking of, some 30 something year old man was killed by a hit and run while riding his bike this week here...scary shit. They have no clue who did it! I do have a good light on the back of my bike but damned thats some scary shit!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted... hope it's ok to post again. 
If you haven't seen this already, get your head right    






SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG you almost pulled an mysunnyboy, her poor elbow! *I’m crushed *there's no video footage.


So was her elbow


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2021)

Morning all


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)

Just on a walk about ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So was her elbow


Yes, it was terrible.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So was her elbow


Wellllll...come to find out, there IS video footage of the fall. It does not show the landing however. But it does show me stepping up onto the table with BOTH feet, and it tips, I try to recover onto the chair, but it tips too. The living room camera was turned off, otherwise I would have had the landing too....which is what I really want to see. I swear Angels had to cushion me!! From now on, they all stay on 24/7.

Sweet camping site!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wellllll...come to find out, there IS video footage of the fall. It does not show the landing however. But it does show me stepping up onto the table with BOTH feet, and it tips, I try to recover onto the chair, but it tips too. The living room camera was turned off, otherwise I would have had the landing too....which is what I really want to see. I swear Angels had to cushion me!! From now on, they all stay on 24/7.
> 
> Sweet camping site!


Night 1 wasn’t too shabby either…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2021)

Where's the gun?
I always had at least my rifle when camping, but then again the gophers were probably bigger & more aggressive where I was.
A Treadwell I am not.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

Coffee Who what the what out of flower aw that's right it was the 4th of July last night and Odin is not the only one who don't like the big boomer coffee is good coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the gun?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Treadwell I am not.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> View attachment 4936919


I feel the same what the what is going on here and from what I hear it was because it was a banned performance-enhancing drug


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

She was banned for six months for it even tho she did it in a legal way


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 5, 2021)

Yep, cannabis is definitely performance enhacing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

And well it is Joe Rogan ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She was banned for six months for it even tho she did it in a legal way


Right? Why does weed not make me faster? Shit if this were a performance enhancing drug I would be fucking Zeus with all the thc in my blood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday. Gonna be a steamy one today. 

I _*finally*_ got my ice cream sandwich on Saturday.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday. Gonna be a steamy one today.
> 
> I _*finally*_ got my ice cream sandwich on Saturday.


Aaaaand??? Come on. We are all stoners... WAS IT GOOD??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Aaaaand??? Come on. We are all stoners... WAS IT GOOD??


All the anticipation and it was too sweet lol, we shared one and didn't finish


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the gun?
> I always had at least my rifle when camping, but then again the gophers were probably bigger & more aggressive where I was.
> A Treadwell I am not.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4936795View attachment 4936799
> View attachment 4936795View attachment 4936799View attachment 4936795View attachment 4936799


Pooh looking for morning snacks?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the anticipation and it was too sweet lol, we shared one and didn't finish


That breaks my heart FOR you. Sorry...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That breaks my heart FOR you. Sorry...


It's all good, at least I got to try it. How are you doing this morning? Get to have any fun this weekend?

We went for an impromptu trip to the beach yesterday. Got kicked off two different parts of the beach by the same cop 'cause we had the dog with us lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

Totally lived up to its name…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Totally lived up to its name…
> 
> View attachment 4936980
> View attachment 4936981


All by yourself. I still can't believe that. How many more days?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

Morning.






Looks nice and sunny outside. Maybe a bike ride later.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All by yourself. I still can't believe that. How many more days?


I’m done now. I was out there Thursday morning to Saturday evening


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's all good, at least I got to try it. How are you doing this morning? Get to have any fun this weekend?
> 
> We went for an impromptu trip to the beach yesterday. Got kicked off two different parts of the beach by the same cop 'cause we had the dog with us lol.


Oh I had so much fun this weekend. I only passed out once yesterday! I think I might have stopped dying!!!!

No dog on the beach...? Whatvkind of ass backwards rule is that? Sandy tired dogs are the best dogs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

What the what you Rebel two beaches in one day same cop now why would you do that to the poor guy @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Totally lived up to its name…
> 
> View attachment 4936980
> View attachment 4936981
> ...


I didn't know you were going to visit @Aeroknow 
Psssssst, looks like love is in bloom at his place, soon baby rattlers everywhere


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh I had so much fun this weekend. I only passed out once yesterday! I think I might have stopped dying!!!!
> 
> No dog on the beach...? Whatvkind of ass backwards rule is that? Sandy tired dogs are the best dogs


That's still too many. Hopefully you're eating continues to improve. 

Yea no pets on the public beaches. If we were going to lay on the beach all day I wouldn't have brought him. The cop was cool enough about it tho. 


Metasynth said:


> I’m done now. I was out there Thursday morning to Saturday evening


Would you do it again? 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what you Rebel two beaches in one day same cop now why would you do that to the poor guy @Laughing Grass


It was the same beach, he was going in the opposite direction when he kicked us out the first time. We went further down the beach away from most of the people and he caught us on his way back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Another week and we can start thinking about travelling again. The hotel quarantine requirement on return is no longer required for fully vaccinated people as of today. Still can't drive over the border yet, but flying is definitely an option.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's still too many. Hopefully you're eating continues to improve.
> 
> Yea no pets on the public beaches. If we were going to lay on the beach all day I wouldn't have brought him. The cop was cool enough about it tho.


Low carb, no sugar, high protein... I put myself back on my old weight loss diet cuz it fit with what made me feel better. but with a few extra high calorie snacks because I fucking move around too much to be eating 500 calories hah. No nausea anymore.

Wow, what an odd rule. Is that just your region? I feel like if I saw a beach that was packed that didn't have a few good pups I would be worried.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That sort of describes my grandbaby. She's 17 months of trouble LOL she can say no clearly. She runs everywhere in the opposite direction and she's already surfing and runs toward the ocean. I'm so glad I don't have to raise her LOL


Are you going to make the trip to Hawaii now that you're fully vaccinated?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to make the trip to Hawaii now that you're fully vaccinated?


They are moving to somewhere in San Diego 9/1. So no HI for me this year. They are buying the place they are staying at so they can easily return. Then after a few months here they plan to winter in Costa Rica and I've been invited down for that and no I'm not going there either LOL. 

I'm hoping they buy a place in San Diego. If they did I'd definitely visit them, especially when they weren't there. I have ulterior motives for that though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's still too many. Hopefully you're eating continues to improve.
> 
> Yea no pets on the public beaches. If we were going to lay on the beach all day I wouldn't have brought him. The cop was cool enough about it tho.
> 
> ...


And I'm sure that his story to you law breaker


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4936904Who what the what out of flower aw that's right it was the 4th of July last night and Odin is not the only one who don't like the big boomer coffee is good coffee coffee coffee


I went and watched fireworks last night, for the first time in at least a decade, and I took and wore my big red earmuff hearing protectors!! 

Is it Monday??? Oh shit, I need to pay some bills!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Low carb, no sugar, high protein... I put myself back on my old weight loss diet cuz it fit with what made me feel better. but with a few extra high calorie snacks because I fucking move around too much to be eating 500 calories hah. No nausea anymore.
> 
> Wow, what an odd rule. Is that just your region? I feel like if I saw a beach that was packed that didn't have a few good pups I would be worried.


Gradually up your fat. You want fat to be a large portion of your keto diet. Protein is ok but can be a bit harsh on the kidneys in high amounts. I'm so glad you aren't nauseous anymore!! Now stop passing out and I'll be happy


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They are moving to somewhere in San Diego 9/1. So no HI for me this year. They are buying the place they are staying at so they can easily return. Then after a few months here they plan to winter in Costa Rica and I've been invited down for that and no I'm not going there either LOL.
> 
> I'm hoping they buy a place in San Diego. If they did I'd definitely visit them, especially when they weren't there. I have ulterior motives for that though.


A trip to HI sounds like hell to me right now.
Even if I had the time there’s no way my back could handle 4-5 hr flight right now.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Gradually up your fat. You want fat to be a large portion of your keto diet. Protein is ok but can be a bit harsh on the kidneys in high amounts. I'm so glad you aren't nauseous anymore!! Now stop passing out and I'll be happy


It is mostly olive oil rn... cucumbers dipped in italian seasoning and olive oil... I am weird. Best way to get a high puch snack. And sliced eggs with a little vinegar and olive oil and pepper.. I think I am being good


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> A trip to HI sounds like hell to me right now.
> Even if I had the time there’s no way my back could handle 4-5 hr flight right now.


Ouch, I'm sorry Aero. I did a lot of traveling when I was young. I'm pretty happy at home and I don't want to leave my parrots and dogs (yup I'm that old lady)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It is mostly olive oil rn...


Try some animal fats, ie fry bacon in lard (that's a joke) but I stew my carnitas in lard and add back a little when I broil them to get that crispy edge but keep them moist, yum.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a decent 4th, or 5th if your off today.......

It's a 77F with 74% humidity today....got rain coming again about noon....high today 85F

Coffee is fresh and ready to go......

Now i would put down my taco's but since today is observered by most people, they were closed....eh it's all good.....everyone needs a day off.....still want my taco's though......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> A trip to HI sounds like hell to me right now.
> Even if I had the time there’s no way my back could handle 4-5 hr flight right now.


Is drywall going up yet? Just think in a few more months you'll be relaxing in your new pad!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Try some animal fats, ie fry bacon in lard (that's a joke) but I stew my carnitas in lard and add back a little when I broil them to get that crispy edge but keep them moist, yum.


I just ate, don't make me hungry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Totally lived up to its name…
> 
> View attachment 4936980
> View attachment 4936981
> ...


love is in the air for those fine reptiles...rather young too......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Low carb, no sugar, high protein... I put myself back on my old weight loss diet cuz it fit with what made me feel better. but with a few extra high calorie snacks because I fucking move around too much to be eating 500 calories hah. No nausea anymore.
> 
> Wow, what an odd rule. Is that just your region? I feel like if I saw a beach that was packed that didn't have a few good pups I would be worried.


Geez that's so low! Can you afford to lose anymore weight? At least you're not vomiting anymore, that must have been hell on your teeth. That's the rule for the majority of beaches here. There's a few that dogs are permitted, none near me tho.






Dogs at Ontario Parks







www.ontarioparks.com






curious2garden said:


> They are moving to somewhere in San Diego 9/1. So no HI for me this year. They are buying the place they are staying at so they can easily return. Then after a few months here they plan to winter in Costa Rica and I've been invited down for that and no I'm not going there either LOL.
> 
> I'm hoping they buy a place in San Diego. If they did I'd definitely visit them, especially when they weren't there. I have ulterior motives for that though.


No to Costa Rica?  lol you do love your solitude.

Round trip flights from Toronto to NJ are $455 per person and you can get five nights at the Marriott for less than $900 all CAD. I've never seen it this cheap.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....hope everyone had a decent 4th, or 5th if your off today.......
> ...........snip..........


Last night was living hell. They started the M80s around noon and moved up to the larger explosives by 8 PM. I actually closed the house, turned on the A/C, and turned the TV up to scary.

The only booms you could hear were the ones that shook the house. My neighborhood invested heavily in stadium fireworks. The ones you use mortar launchers to shoot into the air. Not having the requisite launchers did not stop my fearless homies. Nope they would light and throw them. So you have HUGE shells blowing up just above your roof (if you were lucky). I haven't inspected my roof this morning to check if my tiles are all in place. 

I did not sleep last night. But I'm happy to report the LA County Sheriff's deputies did as there was zero effort to enforce anything as people were packing weapons to go with their mortars and alcohol lots and lots of alcohol. At 20 it would have been my kind of party. Wandering from keg to keg and buckets of iced whatever and the entire hood smelled of 'smoke'


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Geez that's so low! Can you afford to lose anymore weight? At least you're not vomiting anymore, that must have been hell on your teeth. That's the rule for the majority of beaches here. There's a few that dogs are permitted, none near me tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I cannot.

Travel sounds so outside of reality still... maybe I should throw this current grow into the ocean amd get on a cruise o:


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Last night was living hell. They started the M80s around noon and moved up to the larger explosives by 8 PM. I actually closed the house, turned on the A/C, and turned the TV up to scary.
> 
> The only booms you could hear were the ones that shook the house. My neighborhood invested heavily in stadium fireworks. The ones you use mortar launchers to shoot into the air. Not having the requisite launchers did not stop my fearless homies. Nope they would light and throw them. So you have HUGE shells blowing up just above your roof (if you were lucky). I haven't inspected my roof this morning to check if my tiles are all in place.
> 
> I did not sleep last night. But I'm happy to report the LA County Sheriff's deputies did as there was zero effort to enforce anything as people were packing weapons to go with their mortars and alcohol lots and lots of alcohol. At 20 it would have been my kind of party. Wandering from keg to keg and buckets of iced whatever and the entire hood smelled of 'smoke'


Lemme knowing you want me to come kick some bitches in their shins for you...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Last night was living hell. They started the M80s around noon and moved up to the larger explosives by 8 PM. I actually closed the house, turned on the A/C, and turned the TV up to scary.
> 
> The only booms you could hear were the ones that shook the house. My neighborhood invested heavily in stadium fireworks. The ones you use mortar launchers to shoot into the air. Not having the requisite launchers did not stop my fearless homies. Nope they would light and throw them. So you have HUGE shells blowing up just above your roof (if you were lucky). I haven't inspected my roof this morning to check if my tiles are all in place.
> 
> I did not sleep last night. But I'm happy to report the LA County Sheriff's deputies did as there was zero effort to enforce anything as people were packing weapons to go with their mortars and alcohol lots and lots of alcohol. At 20 it would have been my kind of party. Wandering from keg to keg and buckets of iced whatever and the entire hood smelled of 'smoke'


How are your dogs with the fireworks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope I cannot.
> 
> Travel sounds so outside of reality still... maybe I should throw this current grow into the ocean amd get on a cruise o:


I don't know if I would get on a cruise right now? We're thinking just a change of scenery, hit some beaches and relax doing mostly outdoors stuff.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Last night was living hell. They started the M80s around noon and moved up to the larger explosives by 8 PM. I actually closed the house, turned on the A/C, and turned the TV up to scary.
> 
> The only booms you could hear were the ones that shook the house. My neighborhood invested heavily in stadium fireworks. The ones you use mortar launchers to shoot into the air. Not having the requisite launchers did not stop my fearless homies. Nope they would light and throw them. So you have HUGE shells blowing up just above your roof (if you were lucky). I haven't inspected my roof this morning to check if my tiles are all in place.
> 
> I did not sleep last night. But I'm happy to report the LA County Sheriff's deputies did as there was zero effort to enforce anything as people were packing weapons to go with their mortars and alcohol lots and lots of alcohol. At 20 it would have been my kind of party. Wandering from keg to keg and buckets of iced whatever and the entire hood smelled of 'smoke'


We had some, not that many. I kept looking out behind the house to make sure the field wasn't on fire, it has happened before from bottle rockets. I'm too old and broke to jump the fence to put it out again. Roxy just sat leaned up against me, she didn't seem afraid, she just didn't understand all the noise.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Geez that's so low! Can you afford to lose anymore weight? At least you're not vomiting anymore, that must have been hell on your teeth. That's the rule for the majority of beaches here. There's a few that dogs are permitted, none near me tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, been there, done that, have great memories. I'm less flexible and resilient so taking a 'vacation' requires a vacation to recover from. I'm good, my kids otoh have great adventures and I'm happy to hear about them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> We had some, not that many. I kept looking out behind the house to make sure the field wasn't on fire, it has happened before from bottle rockets. I'm too old and broke to jump the fence to put it out again. Roxy just sat leaned up against me, she didn't seem afraid, she just didn't understand all the noise.


Yes apparently we graduated from bottle rockets! I wish they'd buy the launchers to do them properly I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Last night was living hell. They started the M80s around noon and moved up to the larger explosives by 8 PM. I actually closed the house, turned on the A/C, and turned the TV up to scary.
> 
> The only booms you could hear were the ones that shook the house. My neighborhood invested heavily in stadium fireworks. The ones you use mortar launchers to shoot into the air. Not having the requisite launchers did not stop my fearless homies. Nope they would light and throw them. So you have HUGE shells blowing up just above your roof (if you were lucky). I haven't inspected my roof this morning to check if my tiles are all in place.
> 
> I did not sleep last night. But I'm happy to report the LA County Sheriff's deputies did as there was zero effort to enforce anything as people were packing weapons to go with their mortars and alcohol lots and lots of alcohol. At 20 it would have been my kind of party. Wandering from keg to keg and buckets of iced whatever and the entire hood smelled of 'smoke'


sorry bout that love, it was the same here for 2 days, i had to keep an eye on the dogs and make sure they were ok..........fireworks and animals don't mix what so ever, so that was me staying up till midnight friday, saturday, and sunday. Did get a chance to cook some wild pig sausage, and some chicken diablos for me and the wife though.......that was the good part......now the bad part.....wife had another attack friday...glad her insurance installed a cpap machine in the house so we caught it before it got worse.....when i left this morning she's was sleeping , she's been in bed since friday too.....like i told her, at least we caught it early......didn't want her spending the 4th in a hospital....sunday she finally started to walk around a bit and get some excersise....


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> love is in the air for those fine reptiles...rather young too......


It was actually a couple males competing for a female nearby, I watch too many nature shows. This is rattlesnake foreplay:


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry bout that love, it was the same here for 2 days, i had to keep an eye on the dogs and make sure they were ok..........fireworks and animals don't mix what so ever, so that was me staying up till midnight friday, saturday, and sunday. Did get a chance to cook some wild pig sausage, and some chicken diablos for me and the wife though.......that was the good part......now the bad part.....wife had another attack friday...glad her insurance installed a cpap machine in the house so we caught it before it got worse.....when i left this morning she's was sleeping , she's been in bed since friday too.....like i told her, at least we caught it early......didn't want her spending the 4th in a hospital....sunday she finally started to walk around a bit and get some excersise....


Love and a restful morning to you and her. Glad you got to spend the time together at least. <3


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nah, been there, done that, have great memories. I'm less flexible and resilient so taking a 'vacation' requires a vacation to recover from.


Since retirement, every day I don't have to get up early, shave, put on a tie and go to work is a vacation day to me. 
Staying home works for me too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was actually a couple males competing for a female nearby, I watch too many nature shows. This is rattlesnake foreplay:


you know you really don't see that very often in the wild especially with snakes.....

love is in the air........

so is a good pair of boots, a hat wrap, and or a belt.....and throw in a good bbq pit too......js


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was actually a couple males competing for a female nearby, I watch too many nature shows. This is rattlesnake foreplay:


Nope, not watching that one too.

Their ways shall remain inscrutable to me and we shall both be happy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Love and a restful morning to you and her. Glad you got to spend the time together at least. <3


i tried to take off....but that was a no go.....glad i work around the corner so if there is a problem.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is drywall going up yet? Just think in a few more months you'll be relaxing in your new pad!


I’m at my daughters working on the new grow lol.
I’m hoping to have the rest of the drywall up by next week. Been hella busy doing a bunch of other shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, I'm sorry Aero. I did a lot of traveling when I was young. I'm pretty happy at home and I don't want to leave my parrots and dogs (yup I'm that old lady)


Yeah it sucks but could be worse. The sciatica bullshit is still there, bulging disc? But it isn’t hurting me as bad as it was a little while ago.
I’ve made that flight many times when I was younger and even back then it hurt to sit that long lol.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know if I would get on a cruise right now? We're thinking just a change of scenery, hit some beaches and relax doing mostly outdoors stuff.


I don't think I'm brave enough to do the cruise to Puerto Rico I wanted too, and fly back, BUT my friends are going on one in early January round trip from New Orleans, and they are going down to N.O. early to party for New Years. I think there's 5-6 people I know going so far, but only 2 of them are friends of mine.

One nice thing with NCL, everyones on the ship will be vaccinated!! Which means few kids and fewer Republicans, lol





__





7-day Cruise to Caribbean: Harvest Caye, Cozumel & Roatan from New Orleans, Louisiana on Norwegian Breakaway


Enjoy a 7-day Cruise to Caribbean: Harvest Caye, Cozumel & Roatan on Norwegian Breakaway from New Orleans, Louisiana. Find cruise itinerary information, pricing options, ports & more!




www.ncl.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't think I'm brave enough to do the cruise to Puerto Rico I wanted too, and fly back, BUT my friends are going on one in early January round trip from New Orleans, and they are going down to N.O. early to party for New Years. I think there's 5-6 people I know going so far, but only 2 of them are friends of mine.
> 
> One nice thing with NCL, everyones on the ship will be vaccinated!! Which means few kids and fewer Republicans, lol
> 
> ...


looks like a nice trip...Cozumel is nice at that time of year...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't think I'm brave enough to do the cruise to Puerto Rico I wanted too, and fly back, BUT my friends are going on one in early January round trip from New Orleans, and they are going down to N.O. early to party for New Years. I think there's 5-6 people I know going so far, but only 2 of them are friends of mine.
> 
> One nice thing with NCL, everyones on the ship will be vaccinated!! Which means few kids and fewer Republicans, lol
> 
> ...


You should do it if you want to. Reward yourself for all that hard work. And you won't have that property to worry about.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do it again?


Permits for the hike open in October and they are first come first serve…so this coming October I’m gonna get a couple permits and do at least one trip out there next year too.

I’ll probably shoot for mid May in hopes that the fire ban won’t be put into play until June, and hopefully I can have a campfire next time.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should do it if you want to. Reward yourself for all that hard work. And you won't have that property to worry about.


Planning on booking it in the next day or 2...Just need to figure out when and where to fly from. My friends are flying from Newark, NJ, but that's 4 hours away and a HELL HOLE!!! I remember getting lost in a bad neighborhood in Newark  

And exactly. The rentals are what's been holding me back from traveling in the winter...and summer for that matter.

I have become a home body too, but the cruise wqs so freaking relaxing....Maybe because I hate driving any more and once you are on, it's party central!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Planning on booking it in the next day or 2...Just need to figure out when and where to fly from. My friends are flying from Newark, NJ, but that's 4 hours away and a HELL HOLE!!! I remember getting lost in a bad neighborhood in Newark
> 
> And exactly. The rentals are what's been holding me back from traveling in the winter...and summer for that matter.
> 
> I have become a home body too, but the cruise wqs so freaking relaxing....Maybe because I hate driving any more and once you are on, it's party central!!


Never been on a cruise but I told myself that after the pandemic was over, maybe I’d get on a cruise and try to give myself paralytic shellfish poisoning too!

no, in all seriousness…if I can bring my weed vapes on the ship without getting in trouble, I’d totally be down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Permits for the hike open in October and they are first come first serve…so this coming October I’m gonna get a couple permits and do at least one trip out there next year too.
> 
> I’ll probably shoot for mid May in hopes that the fire ban won’t be put into play until June, and hopefully I can have a campfire next time.


No fires either, that sucks. Is it that popular that you need a permit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Planning on booking it in the next day or 2...Just need to figure out when and where to fly from. My friends are flying from Newark, NJ, but that's 4 hours away and a HELL HOLE!!! I remember getting lost in a bad neighborhood in Newark
> 
> And exactly. The rentals are what's been holding me back from traveling in the winter...and summer for that matter.
> 
> I have become a home body too, but the cruise wqs so freaking relaxing....Maybe because I hate driving any more and once you are on, it's party central!!


lol Newark is where we'd be flying to. I don't mind slumming it for a five days 

So exciting, all this new found freedom. How long were you managing those properties?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No fires either, that sucks. Is it that popular that you need a permit?


They only let 30 people a day into the area to camp on the off season, and 60 a day during the summer months. You can day hike without a permit, but multi day trips require one


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

Man I hate Newark lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Never been on a cruise but I told myself that after the pandemic was over, maybe I’d get on a cruise and try to give myself paralytic shellfish poisoning too!
> 
> no, in all seriousness…if I can bring my weed vapes on the ship without getting in trouble, I’d totally be down.


They have designating smoking areas on the upper deck bars, and people were openly vaping all the time....and we vaped / smoked joints in our rooms / balconies. Vaping is best though for sure!! I probably will only take carts next time.

Come on this cruise man!! The prices are decent. I'm bringing a buddy, my other friends are real cool people I've known since high school, everyone is chill, and heavy tokers. It was a week of eating, smoking, drinking, relaxing and sightseeing. Even I am getting the open bar package 

I got a sunburn on day 2 last time  ...a rookie mistake I won't make again!! Not terrible but the top of my feet and my belly.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Newark is where we'd be flying to. I don't mind slumming it for a five days
> 
> So exciting, all this new found freedom. How long were you managing those properties?


Those two, 27 years...I have stories, lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All by yourself. I still can't believe that. How many more days?


Also, I wasn’t COMPLETELY alone. I had a hitchhiker…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, I wasn’t COMPLETELY alone. I had a hitchhiker…
> 
> View attachment 4937362


Is that your daughter’s stuffed toy?



manfredo said:


> Those two, 27 years...I have stories, lol.


I’m surprised they weren’t burned down by all the wasted kids


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that your daughter’s stuffed toy?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m surprised they weren’t burned down by all the wasted kids


No…lol. It’s mine. But my daughter named it “B”, I think it’s a ladybug?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No…lol. It’s mine. But my daughter named it “B”, I think it’s a ladybug?


That's adorable!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

I've been trying to find perlite locally for a reasonable price. Most places seem to carry 8.8 liter bags for $10. I found 4 cubic feet bags on home depot for $50 but you have to order it. I bought two bags and they showed up yesterday afternoon. These things are HUGE lol, I had no idea they would be that big.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh it sure feels like a Monday!!

The rains are coming....Not sure what I am getting into today. Perhaps the lawn cut if I can beat the rain. Or the house needs cleaning!!

Happy Tuesday all !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> These things are HUGE lol, I had no idea they would be that big.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

Morning.






Yup........that's about right  
How's everyone doing today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been trying to find perlite locally for a reasonable price. Most places seem to carry 8.8 liter bags for $10. I found 4 cubic feet bags on home depot for $50 but you have to order it. I bought two bags and they showed up yesterday afternoon. These things are HUGE lol, I had no idea they would be that big.


Yes they are! They are also eerily light.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got about 2 hours sleep last night. I'm feeling a little better. I'm looking forward to October/November and closing my house up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I got about 2 hours sleep last night. I'm feeling a little better. I'm looking forward to October/November and closing my house up.


I'm looking forward to that time of year as well, but for a bit different reason.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4937751


Who? Not me. I've seen a lot of porn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes they are! They are also eerily light.


Thankful for that! I thought they'd be a lot heavier when I saw them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today should be the last of it. Mid 70's starting tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm looking forward to that time of year as well, but for a bit different reason.
> 
> View attachment 4937771


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been trying to find perlite locally for a reasonable price. Most places seem to carry 8.8 liter bags for $10. I found 4 cubic feet bags on home depot for $50 but you have to order it. I bought two bags and they showed up yesterday afternoon. These things are HUGE lol, I had no idea they would be that big.


I hate perlite. Yuck. It feels like spending money on air. It's the only reason I stopped using it.....

Good morning chill people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2021)

Coffee coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4937774coffee


Think caffiene is okay yet? I forgot I haven't had any in over a week. Do I risk it, Jeff?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today should be the last of it. Mid 70's starting tomorrow


Lucky.....I gotta wait till Thursday and it's only 3 days long then the heat is back.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Think caffiene is okay yet? I forgot I haven't had any in over a week. Do I risk it, Jeff?


I would not until you see a doctor or curious 2garden ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would not until you see a doctor or curious 2garden ha ha ha


You're no fun. What happened to roof hopping and fire!? I won't go back to my doctor. She said yesterday she will not refer me to endocrinology because she does not believe anything is wrong. Soo.... my doctor says I am good apparently.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're no fun. What happened to roof hopping and fire!? I won't go back to my doctor. She said yesterday she will not refer me to endocrinology because she does not believe anything is wrong. Soo.... my doctor says I am good apparently.


 I'm a very rare creature. Known as a smart mail you are under the care of my wife and curious 2garden and I like breathing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hate perlite. Yuck. It feels like spending money on air. It's the only reason I stopped using it.....
> 
> Good morning chill people.


I wonder about the small particles getting into your lungs when you're pouring it too. I hold my breath when working with it. What do you use as an alternative?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope you guys and gals are doing ok.....welp it's been rain since 6am this morning and hasn't quit....some parts of the county i'm in have had more that 6" of rain and still counting.....my area we've seen 2" and we have more to go....it's a wonderful day in the neighborhood down this direction......

woke up 77F this morning 100% humidity with rain lasting throughout the day....high today 85F...

Coffee is fresh and ready to go......


Bacon and egg taco's ....yes please.....and i even got the good sauce


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would not until you see a doctor or curious 2garden ha ha ha


Need a @curious2garden clinical diagnostics forum here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

Your Covid mask should work fine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm looking forward to that time of year as well, but for a bit different reason.
> 
> View attachment 4937771


looks like it's gonna be a good season....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder about the small particles getting into your lungs when you're pouring it too. I hold my breath when working with it. What do you use as an alternative?


I go straight coco now, seedlings grow fast, no trouble filling solos with roots in the same amount of time.... I have no clue why I wasted money. In soil I was looking at pumice, reusable and a little less dusty


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your Covid mask should work fine.


Or get it wet.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need a @curious2garden clinical diagnostics forum here.


I may pay out of pocket to go fly to her, hehehe. Think she has dinosaur bandaid anywhere?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hate perlite. Yuck. It feels like spending money on air.


and that right there is the reason i've never used it....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm a very rare creature. Known as a smart mail you are under the care of my wife and curious 2garden and I like breathing


Rock and a hard place there bub, I am ALSO a woman. You can't guard from all 3 sides ;]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Think caffiene is okay yet? I forgot I haven't had any in over a week. Do I risk it, Jeff?


Caffeine shouldn't hurt you. Try one cup and see.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hate perlite. Yuck. It feels like spending money on air. It's the only reason I stopped using it.....
> 
> Good morning chill people.


Exactly but it's space occupying air! Air is a good insulator so it's a very useful form of air for me


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Round 3 no perlite, wish me luck. But I have been slimming down. Recently started using maxibloom only instead of gh micro and bloom. I am trying to see how low tech/ingredient I can go. So far my yields are staying the same as I cut stuff out. Perlite doesn't seem to help in coco unless you wanna push for more waterings. I don't need 8 lbs a grow though, it's all personal hehe


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

If anyone wants peaches stop by. They are small but tasty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants peaches stop by. They are small but tasty.


your peach tree came in.....mine is coming in too......


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants peaches stop by. They are small but tasty.


Glad they turned out tasty, if a little small. Cling or freestone?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your peach tree came in.....mine is coming in too......


Just talked to a friend, he said his peaches are small this year also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants peaches stop by. They are small but tasty.


oh come on, I never would have gotten away with posting that!


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Glad they turned out tasty, if a little small. Cling or freestone?


Cling, they are Redhaven. Not grown commercially anymore. Had a friend pick up the tree for me because I couldn't find one anywhere. Edit: They are freestone, my mistake.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I go straight coco now, seedlings grow fast, no trouble filling solos with roots in the same amount of time.... I have no clue why I wasted money. In soil I was looking at pumice, reusable and a little less dusty


I wear a respirator when I mix it. I have a very nice N100 LOL my grow can't survive on coco pith alone. I need the air space or my root temps are too high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Round 3 no perlite, wish me luck. But I have been slimming down. Recently started using maxibloom only instead of gh micro and bloom. I am trying to see how low tech/ingredient I can go. So far my yields are staying the same as I cut stuff out. Perlite doesn't seem to help in coco unless you wanna push for more waterings. I don't need 8 lbs a grow though, it's all personal hehe
> View attachment 4937798


I had a lot of drainage issues and slow drying when my perlite wasn't high enough. I'm considering going 50/50 coco perlite on the next grow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just talked to a friend, he said his peaches are small this year also.


mine are to surprisingly, i looked this morning....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your Covid mask should work fine.


That's a good idea!



DarkWeb said:


> Or get it wet.


Wouldn't it be harder to breath if it was wet?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wear a respirator when I mix it. I have a very nice N100 LOL my grow can't survive on coco pith alone. I need the air space or my root temps are too high.


Yeah, my ladies are on the same level as my bedroom with central air, roots stay pretty cool here, but for sure. My house is a pretty ideal lung in my climate. So I can get away a little easier than hotter or more humid areas. It's only horrendous for a month here, and I can compensate by running my lights at night for the late summer grow...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, my ladies are on the same level as my bedroom with central air, roots stay pretty cool here, but for sure. My house is a pretty ideal lung in my climate. So I can get away a little easier than hotter or more humid areas. It's only horrendous for a month here, and I can compensate by running my lights at night for the late summer grow...


That's sweet!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip.........
> Wouldn't it be harder to breath if it was wet?


Only if it's not held away from your nose and mouth


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh come on, I never would have gotten away with posting that!


No one wants to fondle my peaches.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

nope.....nope.....nope......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> No one wants to fondle my peaches.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> No one wants to fondle my peaches.


I'm sure they're lovely peaches.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Only if it's not held away from your nose and mouth


I like your respirator thing better.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your respirator thing better.


You’re joking, right? I think he meant get the perlite wet to keep the dust down…but I dunno, maybe I’m crazy?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2021)

More coffee is needed And THC


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re joking, right? I think he meant get the perlite wet to keep the dust down…but I dunno, maybe I’m crazy?


Oh I didn't get that. He quoted @GreatwhiteNorth saying wear a covid mask and said get it wet.... I assumed the mask.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your respirator thing better.


Me too, I hate unintentional water boarding. I wear eye protection too It gets the air gritty.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I didn't get that. He quoted @GreatwhiteNorth saying wear a covid mask and said get it wet.... I assumed the mask.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be harder to breath if it was wet?


The perlite. I spray it with water, if I remember to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

I leave for ten minutes


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I leave for ten minutes


You love us, and don't lie. <3


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Me too, I hate unintentional water boarding. I wear eye protection too It gets the air gritty.


Spraying it keeps it out of your eyes and less dust in the area


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Spraying it keeps it out of your eyes and less dust in the area


With the really large perlite that I use I give it a shake, close the door, turn on the fan pulling air out the window and pour it into the large rubbermaid container I mix it with coco pith. What small amount of a cloud forms heads out the window. I give it a couple good stirs then turn my fan off and close the window. I usually get about a pint of residue at the bottom of the bag.

I don't use an entire bag at a time so this is quick, easy and effective. I also have a respirator and eye protection that I would be using anyway. I've never had any residue left in my environment so it seems to work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The perlite. I spray it with water, if I remember to.


This is all your fault. I hate when people say you're joking right when I say something stupid.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is all your fault. I hate when people say you're joking right when I say something stupid.


Never admit to knowing that you are stupid. Everyone thinks I know what I am talking about when I leave that part in my head.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is all your fault. I hate when people say you're joking right when I say something stupid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


You know!

I can't help but feel like I was just called stupid


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

We're getting adult popup playgrounds! Count me in!









PLAYGROUNDS | RESET


Learn more about Reset 2021's Pop-Up Playground the audio adventure designed to make strangers feel less strange in our post-COVID world.




www.thisisreset.org


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You know!
> 
> I can't help but feel like I was just called stupid


I maybe could have worded my snide ass self deprecation better. But I am high 28/7... so you gotta excuse me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I maybe could have worded my snide ass self deprecation better. But I am high 28/7... so you gotta excuse me


I was just teasing, I know you meant nothing by it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was just teasing, I know you meant nothing by it.


Look, someone sicked their wife on me yesterday for one of my snide ass comments, I gotta watch my mouth


----------



## laddyd (Jul 6, 2021)

Retired here, nothing like waking and baking with some legal homegrown. Coffee and a joint in the morning on the patio. Life is good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

sniff

sniff

sniff...

me smell new person.........hmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never admit to knowing that you are stupid. Everyone thinks I know what I am talking about when I leave that part in my head.


How can you be stupid if you think you could be? It's just like crazy, the real nuts are sure they are normal


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're getting adult popup playgrounds! Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they pass out free D Variant at the gate or do you have to contract it all by yourself?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I maybe could have worded my snide ass self deprecation better. But I am high 28/7... so you gotta excuse me


I'm so not high. I'm not even drinking ;( last thing I want to do is be high and have people shelling me. That could end badly


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

The l


curious2garden said:


> I'm so not high. I'm not even drinking ;( last thing I want to do is be high and have people shelling me. That could end badly


Shit, still going on? Nooooo. I am serious about the shin kicking. And I am low to the ground, makes me hard to see at night. Let me know.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit, still going on? Nooooo. I am serious about the shin kicking. And I am low to the ground, makes me hard to see at night. Let me know.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

The USAF just added their entry in the shelling category


This is just funny now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do they pass out free D Variant at the gate or do you have to contract it all by yourself?


This coming Friday will be two weeks since my second shot. It's outdoors, this is from their site. 

What are your Covid-19 Safety protocols?

Your safety is our priority so we’re following all the provincial guidelines around gathering.
- A playground will consist of 10 participants and 2-3 staff present
- Participants will be spaced 6ft from each other and encouraged to maintain distance during the experience
- Playgrounds are always outdoors
- Masks are optional
- Your headphones and mats will always be sanitized


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This coming Friday will be two weeks since my second shot. It's outdoors, this is from their site.
> 
> What are your Covid-19 Safety protocols?
> 
> ...


You are young and vaccinated. I'd risk it now. I might not risk it come September so get your playing in NOW!


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sniff
> 
> sniff
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


>


They're retired, and it's before noon somewhere. Who showers before noon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You are young and vaccinated. I'd risk it now. I might not risk it come September so get your playing in NOW!


Do you think there's gonna be a 17th wave or whateverthefuck it is now? God I can't handle anymore lockdowns.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> retired,


I am also, I should go back to work so I can get some rest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am also, I should go back to work so I can get some rest.


Did you take a shower yet?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

i haven't....course i'm not retired or anything so......might be semi-retired soon......... again........smh


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you take a shower yet?


No, it isn't Saturday yet...


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The USAF just added their entry in the shelling category
> 
> View attachment 4937976
> This is just funny now


Probably Elon, or whomever, USAF uses White Sands, been there.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Probably Elon, or whomever, USAF uses White Sands, been there.


Highlight of my post military jobs was watching a drone get shot down.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Probably Elon, or whomever, USAF uses White Sands, been there.


USAF doesn't allow scaled composites or any of those dipshits to overfly Edwards much less do that here. Their practice area is north of Mojave, about where @cannabineer lives. It's them doing something extremely disappointing. I have to say my homies are doing a far more spectacular job of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you take a shower yet?


I need to wash my hair but


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

i got excess to a water hose if that helps......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think there's gonna be a 17th wave or whateverthefuck it is now? God I can't handle anymore lockdowns.


Yes and of course you can handle another lockdown if you have too. I'm not sure it will come to that. But the dying and risk isn't over yet. But right now you are probably the safest you will be for awhile. So enjoy the fuck out of this summer.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i got excess to a water hose if that helps......


Thanks @raratt smells more in need of it than I


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


>


yep i've done that a couple of times....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

i've had a couple of beers in me, little space tomato gonna go ck the water hose to see if it on, not realizing the wife had already told you, then boom with water.....talk about a wake up...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

and ps...it's an excellant prank you can do to a grand child.....

your gonna have to look into the spray area real good....now squeeze the handle.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks @raratt smells more in need of it than I


HEY!


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks @raratt smells more in need of it than I


I don't like musk either. 



curious2garden said:


> Yes and of course you can handle another lockdown if you have too. I'm not sure it will come to that. But the dying and risk isn't over yet. But right now you are probably the safest you will be for awhile. So enjoy the fuck out of this summer.


I'm trying, options are limited with closures and limited capacities. We've got less than a month until stage 3 of reopening and she goes back to work so we're kinda treating this month as a vacation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep i've done that a couple of times....


Or the old pinched hose. I got hit by that one when I was little.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like musk either.
> …snip…


Elon does come off as an asshat


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like musk either.


But they're cute.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Elon does come off as an asshat


Always!



raratt said:


> But they're cute.
> View attachment 4938052


I was gonna say something about being horny but I won't.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip......
> I was gonna say something about being horny but I won't.


But you did!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

HA HA


----------



## manfredo (Jul 6, 2021)

A sunshower. Perfect cuz I cut my grass earlier


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But you did!


 crawls from under rock.. Horny lesbians? Right on


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But you did!


yea if it strikes me as funny I have to say it despite myself. 



.The Outdoorsman. said:


> crawls from under rock.. Horny lesbians? Right on


Every one of them. Believe the hype.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea if it strikes me as funny I have to say it despite myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of them. Believe the hype.


We must be true to our natures! I think it's called 'authentic' today.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every one of them.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every one of them. Believe the hype.


Don't tell them our secrets...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A sunshower. Perfect cuz I cut my grass earlierView attachment 4938114


Lovely


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Damn, this Kashmir Kush is some skunky stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't tell them our secrets...


I’m happy with some head petting and a kiss. Fantasy and reality are so far apart.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or the old pinched hose. I got hit by that one when I was little.


I. . . Cannot. . . Resist.

Damn, I already deleted the Gif.

"That's what she said".


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "That's what she said".







I have it saved as a favorite on Giphy.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

I said, i said. You dirty dog!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4938167


She looks like she could kegle my dick black and blue during a flaming sword swallowing attempt. Maybe thats just my hotel room. Bring a fire extinguisher. And ice.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're getting adult popup playgrounds! Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's like a guided meditation but you'll be guided outwards rather an inwards and prompted to play with the 9 other people who are there with you in a way that feels safe."

no, not gonna happen.








Whatever happened to "Sit on my lap and let's talk about the first thing that pops up!"
That game always revealed who was friendly.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and of course you can handle another lockdown if you have too. I'm not sure it will come to that. But the dying and risk isn't over yet. But right now you are probably the safest you will be for awhile. So enjoy the fuck out of this summer.


Absolutely!

Like this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Nope nope nope not clicking


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> "It's like a guided meditation but you'll be guided outwards rather an inwards and prompted to play with the 9 other people who are there with you in a way that feels safe."
> 
> no, not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Ke


raratt said:


> Damn, this Kashmir Kush is some skunky stuff.


That roadkill you still tracking. Like @wascaptain. Hit and miss had island skunk was close. I remember that though. You old timers should check your dugouts for survivors. Dont think ever had a true landrace


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> "It's like a guided meditation but you'll be guided outwards rather an inwards and prompted to play with the 9 other people who are there with you in a way that feels safe."
> 
> no, not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Clearly you're not into Joy, Laughter and Adventure. I've been locked away for 16 months and available activities are limited.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope nope nope not clicking
> View attachment 4938274


I did it so you don't have to.  two girls giggling their bums in a fountain.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> a true landrace


I believe Columbian Gold qualifies.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clearly you're not into Joy, Laughter and Adventure. I've been locked away for 16 months and available activities are limited.




Clear as mud maybe.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did it so you don't have to.  two girls giggling their bums in a fountain.


Yes.

It is the video that the twerk fountain gif was made from.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I believe Columbian Gold qualifies.


Panama red, thai stick, maui waui, imported lebanese/ afghan hash. Dads stories. Im forgetting one... Nepalese maybe


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

Original haze


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Panama red, thai stick, maui waui, imported lebanese/ afghan hash. Dads stories. Im forgetting one... Nepalese maybe


Been there, plus Qxacan spears. Black hash was my favorite.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Been there, plus Qxacan spears. Black hash was my favorite.


Forgot the oX one, known for maybe the black pottery, maybe vannilla. Would love to sit in a room with the old codgers and be a silent ear in the room. Like to hear that knowledge


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Forgot the oX one, known for maybe the black pottery, maybe vannilla. Would love to sit in a room with the old codgers and be a silent ear in the room. Like to hear that knowledge


I don't remember a lot from the late 70's for some reason.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I believe Columbian Gold qualifies.


It does...oh so good..


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is the video that the twerk fountain gif was made from.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> It does...oh so good..


I'd invest 20 weeks in the flower room to finish off a REAL Columbian Gold, I just don't trust the seed companies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd invest 20 weeks in the flower room to finish off a REAL Columbian Gold, I just don't trust the seed companies.


Me and you both man......

Road trip?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Me and you both man......
> 
> Road trip?


My Spanish sucks. I can ask for food, water, beer and where the bathroom is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

Ok I am passing out. Mrs bought taco salads..bring on the sauce....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Spanish sucks. I can ask for food, water, beer and where the bathroom is.


look up how to say weed, and I see no problems..?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Spanish sucks. I can ask for food, water, beer and where the bathroom is.


Let's go...lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Me and you both man......
> 
> Road trip?


You know some Columbian poppy grower over there has some good ol' "gold" seeds stashed!! Or still growing it for personal use. And just think, the old stuff had seeds. If it were grown seedless, it might even be better. 

Who can we send over there...and no, not me!



raratt said:


> My Spanish sucks. I can ask for food, water, beer and where the bathroom is.


 Perfect, you're hired!! Your bus tickets will be in the mail. We want you to be incognito!! Quit shaving now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Spanish sucks. I can ask for food, water, beer and where the bathroom is.


Donde esta el ohfuckigottapee


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> look up how to say weed, and I see no problems..?


"The form "marihuana" is first attested in Mexican Spanish; it then spread to other varieties of Spanish and to English, French, and other languages."


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Semilla is seed, sinsemellia is without seed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Semilla is seed, sinsemellia is without seed.


can I just show up looking withdrawal heavy and way too sober? where i'm at if a fool looks too on edge you start hearing the "zotic zotic, got that zotic" chants. Since when is cookies exotic? -.-


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> can I just show up looking withdrawal heavy and way too sober? where i'm at if a fool looks too on edge you start hearing the "zotic zotic, got that zotic" chants. Since when is cookies exotic? -.-


That is new on me


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Music time, I'm out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day. 70° and raining today, not gonna complain it almost feels like spring out there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


So now you have plans for the weekend.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day. 70° and raining today, not gonna complain it almost feels like spring out there.


It's a morning... ugh. Put me back under. Big plans?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's a morning... ugh. Put me back under. Big plans?


Looks like it's going to be wet all day, probably hang around the house. Any plans for you that don't involve the ER?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like it's going to be wet all day, probably hang around the house. Any plans for you that don't involve the ER?


Hehe, not going to the er today, just nausea again, I'm sure it'll pass! I just couldn't sleep. 
Hanging around the house sounds like my speed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Morning.






85° sunny and humid today. Rain later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm gonna see if I can get someone to take a look at our vents in the bedroom today, maybe block one off and reduce the other. Since we've put the new a/c in it's unbearably cold in there when the door is closed, I'm using more blankets than I do in the winter lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get someone to take a look at our vents in the bedroom today, maybe block one off and reduce the other. Since we've put the new a/c in it's unbearably cold in there when the door is closed, I'm using more blankets than I do in the winter lol.


Sounds perfect


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cools down for you tomorrow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hehe, not going to the er today, just nausea again, I'm sure it'll pass! I just couldn't sleep.
> Hanging around the house sounds like my speed.


Do you have any edibles?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have any edibles?


Lol, 28/7 LG. Wasn't lying. How do you think I maintain thc levels during sleep without them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lol, 28/7 LG. Wasn't lying. How do you think I maintain thc levels during sleep without them


They don't help with your sleep at all? That's all I can do on edibles lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds perfect


I don't mind the cold so much, you can use blankets. It's when you have to get up to use the washroom... I swear it's well below 65 with the door closed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get someone to take a look at our vents in the bedroom today, maybe block one off and reduce the other. Since we've put the new a/c in it's unbearably cold in there when the door is closed, I'm using more blankets than I do in the winter lol.


There is usually a little tab sticking out from under the vent that adjusts the airflow.
Mornin all, I should still be sleeping.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't help with your sleep at all? That's all I can do on edibles lol.


Hell no, if weed put me to sleep you guys wouldn't have met me. I will be able to sleep during my afternoon siesta, it's hot enough to knock me out if I sit on the porch:]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> cools down for you tomorrow?


Yes in the 60's. I can't wait.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is usually a little tab sticking out from under the vent that adjusts the airflow.
> Mornin all, I should still be sleeping.


I know exactly what you're talking about, unfortunately the room beneath our bedroom is finished. The little dial thing on the vent doesn't make any difference. Maybe I'll just pull the vent and stick a towel in there lol. 



Rsawr said:


> Hell no, if weed put me to sleep you guys wouldn't have met me. I will be able to sleep during my afternoon siesta, it's hot enough to knock me out if I sit on the porch:]


Bummer, I'm all out of ideas except heavy exercise. That's probably not great for you right now. 



DarkWeb said:


> Yes in the 60's. I can't wait.


That's gonna seem chilly after all this heat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Patrick has a sweet ass!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Patrick has a sweet ass!
> View attachment 4938542


Thicc.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about, unfortunately the room beneath our bedroom is finished. The little dial thing on the vent doesn't make any difference. Maybe I'll just pull the vent and stick a towel in there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my bedroom is in the 60's.....I love it !


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, my bedroom is in the 60's.....I love it !


60s isn't cold though. That's single sheet territory. Perfect for summer!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

I think there is something wrong with you two.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

You are both are nuts good coffee to you all and once again


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are both are nuts good coffee to you all and once again View attachment 4938543





Laughing Grass said:


> I think there is something wrong with you two.


Damn, is this war? I certainly feel targeted. You get the ice cubes @DarkWeb we can take them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, is this war? I certainly feel targeted. You get the ice cubes @DarkWeb we can take them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Tide laundry soap and gasoline we'll take care of your ice cubes


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tide laundry soap and gasoline we'll take care of your ice cubes


Don't light us on fire, it was only a prank. I'm sorry I crossed you Mr. Coffee


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

We've got another warm muggy day....Supposed to hit 90f with thunderstorms this afternoon. Then cooler tomorrow, a little anyways.

My wounds are healing pretty good, and the stitches come out Saturday... I may even sneak a bike ride in if i can avoid the rain this am...and I need groceries!

Hoping maybe to have a signed contract on my rentals sale today...The selling agent has yet to get it all right, and I won't sign anything until he does.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't light us on fire, it was only a prank. I'm sorry I crossed you Mr. Coffee


No worry's, I catch myself on fire all the time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We've got another warm muggy day....Supposed to hit 90f with thunderstorms this afternoon. Then cooler tomorrow, a little anyways.
> 
> My wounds are healing pretty good, and the stitches come out Saturday... I may even sneak a bike ride in if i can avoid the rain this am...and I need groceries!
> 
> Hoping maybe to have a signed contract on my rentals sale today...The selling agent has yet to get it all right, and I won't sign anything until he does.


Are you letting the professionals take them out


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Enjoy 
Listen to First Light by Soul Majestic on #SoundCloud








First Light


Album version.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No worry's, I catch myself on fire all the time


I have chosen the wrong side. Lemme predial the ER for impending injury before we start....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No worry's, I catch myself on fire all the time


That is why for homemade napalm he is a welder got to bring the heat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We've got another warm muggy day....Supposed to hit 90f with thunderstorms this afternoon. Then cooler tomorrow, a little anyways.
> 
> My wounds are healing pretty good, and the stitches come out Saturday... I may even sneak a bike ride in if i can avoid the rain this am...and I need groceries!
> 
> Hoping maybe to have a signed contract on my rentals sale today...The selling agent has yet to get it all right, and I won't sign anything until he does.


It's gonna be bittersweet handing the keys over to the lawyer. Are you getting excited? Still no offers on the place in AZ. My agent thinks I should take it off the market and undo my parents renovations. It's a tiny place, 1,250 square foot two bedroom. They had one of the walls taken out from the smallest bedroom to make the living room larger. I guess nobody wants a one bedroom house lol. Such a colossal waste of money. They closed on it in Nov 19 and moved in the following month. Came back in February when my niece was born, then dad flew back so he could drive his car and the dogs back home as covid was starting to go crazy. I think in total they spent less than four months there.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

I have the house all opened up and I had to turn off the fan by the back door for a bit, it's 58 outside. We are headed to the upper 90's so it's time to cool the house while I can.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone is surviving......sorry i dropped off last night...after i ate....that was it.....beddie by time....oh that's some good stuff....

welp woke up to a muggy 74F this morning and a light rain.....from the looks of it we have more coming today....high today 83F and muggy

Coffee is fresh and ready to go.....

pick up something new this morning, a quesadilla.......cheese and beef combo..pretty yummy i have to say....

so when is the road trip??


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I believe Columbian Gold qualifies.


1979 1/2 ounce Columbia Gold, sold as Acapulco Gold, best damn cannabis I had ever smoked. (at the time) Smoked every night during 3 day CPA exam, passed all parts with the "performance enhancing cannabis" help.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hehe, not going to the er today, just nausea again, I'm sure it'll pass! I just couldn't sleep.
> Hanging around the house sounds like my speed.


Eat eat eat, small bits of fat and protein.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> 1979 1/2 ounce Columbia Gold, sold as Acapulco Gold, best damn cannabis I had ever smoked. (at the time) Smoked every night during 3 day CPA exam, passed all parts with the "performance enhancing cannabis" help.


I think we paid $30 an oz, it was 1/3 seed, I threw out bunches of them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get someone to take a look at our vents in the bedroom today, maybe block one off and reduce the other. Since we've put the new a/c in it's unbearably cold in there when the door is closed, I'm using more blankets than I do in the winter lol.


Get up and look at the vent, often there's a small metal slider that will close louvers. I keep mine closed and on the Fourth I had to go around and open them so I could shut down the house and A/C it. My dogs followed me and my step ladder to each vent then fought to climb up with me, LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Eat eat eat, small bits of fat and protein.


I CAN'T :[ Don't rub it in.


curious2garden said:


> Get up and look at the vent, often there's a small metal slider that will close louvers. I keep mine closed and on the Fourth I had to go around and open them so I could shut down the house and A/C it. My dogs followed me and my step ladder to each vent then fought to climb up with me, LOL


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Get up and look at the vent, often there's a small metal slider that will close louvers. I keep mine closed and on the Fourth I had to go around and open them so I could shut down the house and A/C it. My dogs followed me and my step ladder to each vent then fought to climb up with me, LOL







__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


look up how to say weed, and I see no problems..? "The form "marihuana" is first attested in Mexican Spanish; it then spread to other varieties of Spanish and to English, French, and other languages."



www.rollitup.org


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 7, 2021)

Morning from the free state of South Dakota, Black Hills, coffee is on and time for a smoke.

Tourists today, Deadwood and Sturgis.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think we paid $30 an oz, it was 1/3 seed, I threw out bunches of them.


why?

i was introduced to them in the 89/90 years.....customer of mine was traveling there for work he told me....brought back a 1/4 ziplock full of seeds for me...and said try these out........ ..he knew i smoked already and i was interested in growing.....that's when learned a lot about growing and it's also when i learned this "when you win, you win, and when you lose...you learn" made a lot of mistakes but i had also made a lot of winners...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> 1979 1/2 ounce Columbia Gold, sold as Acapulco Gold, best damn cannabis I had ever smoked. (at the time) Smoked every night during 3 day CPA exam, passed all parts with the "performance enhancing cannabis" help.


Michoacán, best I ever smoked (1974), nothing even comes close today.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why?


I had no place to grow them. I tried in the barranca (it's like a drainage ditch) behind our house and the kids down the street kept pulling leaves off the seedlings so I pulled them and smoked them. It would have been amazing to let them grow up, they were relatively well hidden.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Get up and look at the vent, often there's a small metal slider that will close louvers. I keep mine closed and on the Fourth I had to go around and open them so I could shut down the house and A/C it. My dogs followed me and my step ladder to each vent then fought to climb up with me, LOL


Did that. They're not original and don't fit tight to the metal so air just blows around them. First world problems lol. Do they follow you into the bath to make sure you don't drown too?


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Michoacán, best I ever smoked (1974), nothing even comes close today.


I'm looking for something similar to the weed we got back then. My friend grew some sinsemillia in a greenhouse down the road, I have no idea what seeds he used. When you smelled it it would give you the munchies. He came to a party at my house with a garbage bag full of buds. He didn't want to leave them anywhere and have them ripped off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm looking for something similar to the weed we got back then. My friend grew some sinsemillia in a greenhouse down the road, I have no idea what seeds he used. When you smelled it it would give you the munchies. He came to a party at my house with a garbage bag full of buds. He didn't want to leave them anywhere and have them ripped off.


I've been on that hunt for a minute. One thing I've noticed is the husbandry we use today alters the genetics. Further they dried or cured it differently, ie cutting it and allowing it to lay in the field. The Michoacán was special because the guy would stack it around his smokehouse and besides a beautiful clear sativa high it had this wonderful smoked flavor that made you want to smoke it.

What I see today passing for landrace doesn't look anything like what I saw on the ground or from in the air back then. So I don't know. If you find it let me know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had no place to grow them.


now that would be a good reason, least you tried. All i had at the time was a pond.......and boy did i screw up sometimes...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Aw yeah shit just got real Coffee and wedding cake


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What I see today passing for landrace doesn't look anything like what I saw on the ground or from in the air back then. So I don't know. If you find it let me know.


Yeah, there was no fuel or skunk going on, it just smelled delicious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aw yeah shit just got real
> View attachment 4938580Coffee and wedding cake


Wedding cake is one of my favourites since growing it. I don't have anything to add to this land race strain conversation.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wedding cake is one of my favourites since growing it. I don't have anything to add to this land race strain conversation.


I've never had it, but I just popped a version of it to fill out the freebies that didn't pop yet. Does it reek like dough. Is it sweet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I've never had it, but I just popped a version of it to fill out the freebies that didn't pop yet. Does it reek like dough. Is it sweet?


It does smell sweet


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wedding cake is one of my favourites since growing it. I don't have anything to add to this land race strain conversation.


Sweetheart you are too young   it's a good thing, you really aren't missing anything


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It does smell sweet


Maybe a little more now that it has been ground yes I would say that it does smell like dough


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe a little View attachment 4938584more now that it has been ground yes I would say that it does smell like dough


Oh boy.  sounds good


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe a little View attachment 4938584more now that it has been ground yes I would say that it does smell like dough


your gonna like it ....js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

1970's￼ South Africa Durban Poison dried on rocks and then Panama Red and in 3rd would be Acapulco Gold O O double dip Thai stick


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh boy.  sounds good


She's delicious. I don't pick up dough or sweet off her though. She smells more like my GG#4. She's finishing her S1 run right now. I have a couple more weeks. I have Bobby Z's clone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your gonna like it ....js


It's not to bad 3rd hit and the headache is starting to lift


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's not to bad 3rd hit and the headache is starting to lift


told ya.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's delicious. I don't pick up dough or sweet off her though. She smells more like my GG#4. She's finishing her S1 run right now. I have a couple more weeks. I have Bobby Z's clone


Running a clone that i didn't cut from a seed sounds wild... my seeds are some cannarado sour dub and birthday cake cross? it was a freebie from attitude I think. I an't got shit fancy over here. What's GG like? never had that either... I have only smoked what I've grown, and GDP from my old bagman who was a one strainer


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's delicious. I don't pick up dough or sweet off her though. She smells more like my GG#4. She's finishing her S1 run right now. I have a couple more weeks. I have Bobby Z's clone


u gonna do a run with her?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Running a clone that i didn't cut from a seed sounds wild... my seeds are some cannarado sour dub and birthday cake cross? it was a freebie from attitude I think. I an't got shit fancy over here. What's GG like? never had that either... I have only smoked what I've grown, and GDP from my old bagman who was a one strainer


i did a few GG's last year....it's a nice smooth smoke at least it was for me, very pungent smell for it too....the high was wonderful though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's delicious. I don't pick up dough or sweet off her though. She smells more like my GG#4. She's finishing her S1 run right now. I have a couple more weeks. I have Bobby Z's clone


Really why is it that this stuff I get from the dispensaries never tast right I got some Jack hair and hated it but was gifted some seeds and I can see why people like it


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Really why is it that this stuff I get from the dispensaries never tast right I got some Jack hair and hated it but was gifted some seeds and I can see why people like it


It looks like it's always way too dry or something. I've not held any in my fingies. I wanna try jack herer, people rave about it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Running a clone that i didn't cut from a seed sounds wild... my seeds are some cannarado sour dub and birthday cake cross? it was a freebie from attitude I think. I an't got shit fancy over here. What's GG like? never had that either... I have only smoked what I've grown, and GDP from my old bagman who was a one strainer


This is a classic circular definition but she's very similar to Wedding Cake 

@cannabineer has smoked both of the those plants I grew (including the Birthday Cake and Special Occasion). Maybe he can do a better explanation. I'm terrible at it.

@srh88 grew the best example of my GG#4 S1 I've seen and he might have a better descriptio of her smoke


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> u gonna do a run with her?


The GG#4 I've run. I like her. She's still a clone on my table. I'll be running another flower run of her and Snow Temple and WC this fall/winter to replenish my smoke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I've never had it, but I just popped a version of it to fill out the freebies that didn't pop yet. Does it reek like dough. Is it sweet?


I must have an unrefined nose or everyone is a weed sommelier. I never pick up the earthy hints and berry flavours everyone talks about. Tastes like weed and smells like skunk when it burns. Wedding cake is one of the few strains I've had that keeps me high for more than a few hours.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sweetheart you are too young   it's a good thing, you really aren't missing anything


I wouldn't mind trying some of these old school strains, just so I know what everyone is talking about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind trying some of these old school strains, just so I know what everyone is talking about.


they're out there, just gotta find them...and make sure the seed company has a good rep....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I must have an unrefined nose or everyone is a weed sommelier. I never pick up the earthy hints and berry flavours everyone talks about. Tastes like weed and smells like skunk when it burns. Wedding cake is one of the few strains I've had that keeps me high for more than a few hours.


the more u grow the more you can smell the hints and stuff......like the one i'm experimenting with has a slight earthy smell as well as a mint smell to it now...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

We had our first day with no covid deaths since October of last year. .09% positivity rate and 78% of eligible people vaccinated, Ontario is kicking covid's ass. 

I found out Canada's wonderland opened today. I didn't think that would open until phase 3. We're going to the waterpark this weekend. This activity *has *to get the @lokie seal of approval.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they're out there, just gotta find them...and make sure the seed company has a good rep....


before the dispensaries dealers would always tell you this is maui wowie or train wreck... I don't think they had any idea what they were selling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> before the dispensaries dealers would always tell you this is maui wowie or train wreck... I don't think they had any idea what they were selling.


that's a salesman for ya.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the more u grow the more you can smell the hints and stuff......like the one i'm experimenting with has a slight earthy smell as well as a mint smell to it now...


It must take a LONG time, hard to believe it will be three years in October since I planted my first seed. I've never stuck with a hobby this long! I'm harvesting on Sunday... I still get a little excited about that, it wares off after the first hour.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must take a LONG time, hard to believe it will be three years in October since I planted my first seed. I've never stuck with a hobby this long! I'm harvesting on Sunday... I still get a little excited about that, it wares off after the first hour.


nice...trim jail next i'm guessing.......you might want to go in a take a quick sniff before ya chop...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...trim jail next i'm guessing.......you might want to go in a take a quick sniff before ya chop...


You can smell this bubba's gift as soon as you walk in my house.  I'm gonna be glad when it's over. Smells almost putrid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can smell this bubba's gift as soon as you walk in my house.  I'm gonna be glad when it's over. Smells almost putrid.


i've had that smell many times. It's even more fun when i had friends who would come over, they first step inside the house..."what did you kill.....a skunk....".....i would just lol

my wife does it now when i grow inside the house, prolly why i'm doing this one outside to give her a break.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've had that smell many times. It's even more fun when i had friends who would come over, they first step inside the house..."what did you kill.....a skunk....".....i would just lol
> 
> my wife does it now when i grow inside the house, prolly why i'm doing this one outside to give her a break.....


lol did they know you were growing? I started noticing the smell last week when I would come home. You get used to it quickly. I had my mom and sister over for dinner last weekend so I fried some onions and green peppers to cover up the smell before they got here. @Bareback told me to get a phresh filter and that solved all my oder problems. That was more than two years ago, probably time to replace it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol did they know you were growing? I started noticing the smell last week when I would come home. You get used to it quickly. I had my mom and sister over for dinner last weekend so I fried some onions and green peppers to cover up the smell before they got here. @Bareback told me to get a phresh filter and that solved all my oder problems. That was more than two years ago, probably time to replace it.


yeah they knew....they could smell the hints of others i've done, i tried to hide it the best i could.....but this one  ....it literally would run u out of the house that how strong it was....it didn't matter what i did...i even had to open the window and put some exhaust fans up....


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

Chemdawg was the worst one I have grown. It smelled like a three weeks dead skunk soaking in diesel, I gave it away to get it out of the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind trying some of these old school strains, just so I know what everyone is talking about.


The only thing I miss from them is their 3% THC content and a ceilingless high. You simply smoked until you were as fucked up as you wished to be.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The only thing I miss from them is their 3% THC content and a ceilingless high. You simply smoked until you were as fucked up as you wished to be.


Wow I had no idea it was that low. Like CBD weed. Was it as bad as some of the pictures? With seeds and twigs?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Chemdawg was the worst one I have grown. It smelled like a three weeks dead skunk soaking in diesel, I gave it away to get it out of the house.


I was planning on growing chemdawg but I messed up the seeds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow I had no idea it was that low. Like CBD weed. Was it as bad as some of the pictures? With seeds and twigs?


CBD weed is lower in THC unless you get one of the new boutique strains. Feral hemp or ditch weed was a headache. The old southern sativas will get you high and it's ceilingless which is a VERY important distinction.

Cannabis husbandry in the south (mexico and further south) was usually grown in a field, ignored until they chopped it and left lying in the field to dry. It was compacted into Kilo bundles that were tied then several kilo's were loaded together onto a pallet that were loaded onto the cargo planes that carried them north.

You'd find all kinds of shit in your weed. You could buy a kilo for 80-90 bucks and they got 10 bucks a lid after breaking it down, for the field stuff, so yes you would get tons of twigs, seeds and occasional field mouse etc... You would get better stuff on the rare occasion it got up here, then you paid 2.5 to 3 times the amount for it. Also we smoked fan leaves and everything but stems and seeds. We even would end up smoking an occasional seed, POP! Without the fan leaves it might have had a higher THC content.

It also looked nothing like the cannabis of today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol did they know you were growing? I started noticing the smell last week when I would come home. You get used to it quickly. I had my mom and sister over for dinner last weekend so I fried some onions and green peppers to cover up the smell before they got here. @Bareback told me to get a phresh filter and that solved all my oder problems. That was more than two years ago, probably time to replace it.


I run a Phresh filter my current one is a decade old and just fine. Moisture is what kills them. Baking your canister if its passing smells can renew it. It's just charcoal, put it out in the sun see if that helps it (the canister don't bother trying to remove the charcoal). Although you're dealing with high humidity so it might not work for you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> CBD weed is lower in THC unless you get one of the new boutique strains. Feral hemp or ditch weed was a headache. The old southern sativas will get you high and it's ceilingless which is a VERY important distinction.
> 
> Cannabis husbandry in the south (mexico and further south) was usually grown in a field, ignored until they chopped it and left lying in the field to dry. It was compacted into Kilo bundles that were tied then several kilo's were loaded together onto a pallet that were loaded onto the cargo planes that carried them north.
> 
> ...


Mom?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you letting the professionals take them out


I am a professional


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wedding cake is one of my favourites since growing it. I don't have anything to add to this land race strain conversation.


I’ve got some White Bhutanese I want to grow, sounds like it has a great high.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

I take a nap and you old hippies are still rambling about your weird old 'n gold.. Goodness!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's gonna be bittersweet handing the keys over to the lawyer. Are you getting excited? Still no offers on the place in AZ. My agent thinks I should take it off the market and undo my parents renovations. It's a tiny place, 1,250 square foot two bedroom. They had one of the walls taken out from the smallest bedroom to make the living room larger. I guess nobody wants a one bedroom house lol. Such a colossal waste of money. They closed on it in Nov 19 and moved in the following month. Came back in February when my niece was born, then dad flew back so he could drive his car and the dogs back home as covid was starting to go crazy. I think in total they spent less than four months there.


I'm actually not excited....I'm nervous as hell!

I don't even have a signed contract yet. The selling agent has been pushing me to sign it, but it is not complete...I am meeting the buyer tomorrow and he has not even seen the house yet. Apparently he has his agent do all his looking, but then he decided he wanted to come see it, so I refused to sign until he does and I get to meet him! 

I'm nervous because I am holding the mortgage, with 100k down, which is nothing if I have to foreclose, plus with this economy who knows what will happen....But if I take cash I pay a shit ton of taxes. Ugh...stress is not what I wanted, but got it anyways!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did that. They're not original and don't fit tight to the metal so air just blows around them. First world problems lol. Do they follow you into the bath to make sure you don't drown too?


I'm suprised you haven't printed up a solution.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I take a nap and you old hippies are still rambling about your weird old 'n gold.. Goodness!


Hey I’m in my thirties!!! Sure the wrong end but I’m holding onto it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Cheesy pea soup


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cheesy pea soup View attachment 4938838


munchies already???


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I take a nap and you old hippies are still rambling about your weird old 'n gold.. Goodness!


It could get worse. Want us to discuss sex?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Had to feed the wife


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It could get worse. Want us to discuss sex?


Can I come?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had to feed the wife's


The plural of wife is wives.  just wanted to be helpful


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can I come?


Oh honey you misspelled cum  I don't know, can you?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh honey you misspelled cum  I don't know, can you?


I'm always willing to learn from someone older


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

I did. danmit.


curious2garden said:


> Oh honey you misspelled cum  I don't know, can you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm always willing to learn from someone older


Ok you win, I just blew coffee through my nose! 
Love you girlfriend


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I did. danmit.


Well well the moment we turn to sex talk look who turns UP 
You still give the best hugs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

O yeah this should be fun to watch


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

I'd love to learn what turns on a lesbian.

It's a sacrifice, but someone needs to bring them back.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd love to learn what turns on a lesbian.
> 
> It's a sacrifice, but someone needs to bring them back.


I mean, does good weed not do it for everyone? or am I revealing something about myself that I shouldn't...?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd love to learn what turns on a lesbian.
> 
> It's a sacrifice, but someone needs to bring them back.

























Been wanting to use that one all day


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, does good weed not do it for everyone? or am I revealing something about myself that I shouldn't...?


Ever try Kali Mist? I find it very stimulating.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Back from the groomer looking svelte. He shivered all the way home lol. Wimp


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ever try Kali Mist? I find it very stimulating.


I felt the same about diesel! I need to get more of that, too. I'll add it to my shopping list, thanks :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, does good weed not do it for everyone? or am I revealing something about myself that I shouldn't...?


We will never tell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It could get worse. Want us to discuss sex?


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm actually not excited....I'm nervous as hell!
> 
> I don't even have a signed contract yet. The selling agent has been pushing me to sign it, but it is not complete...I am meeting the buyer tomorrow and he has not even seen the house yet. Apparently he has his agent do all his looking, but then he decided he wanted to come see it, so I refused to sign until he does and I get to meet him!
> 
> I'm nervous because I am holding the mortgage, with 100k down, which is nothing if I have to foreclose, plus with this economy who knows what will happen....But if I take cash I pay a shit ton of taxes. Ugh...stress is not what I wanted, but got it anyways!!


that sounds sketchy af. Aren’t lawyers involved?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm suprised you haven't printed up a solution.


It only crosses my mind in the middle of the night when I have to pee. I stuffed a towel in one of the vents.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sounds sketchy af. Aren’t lawyers involved?


You really know how to squash sexy time!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We will never tell


But you'll mock me for it endlessly... I know your ways old man ;]


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm not shaving my legs for anyone...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But you'll mock me for it endlessly... I know your ways old man ;]


Mocking you never blackmail well if it is spicy


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sounds sketchy af. Aren’t lawyers involved?


Two Lawyers, Blond and Brunette, a penthouse for the signing and /wet bar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> CBD weed is lower in THC unless you get one of the new boutique strains. Feral hemp or ditch weed was a headache. The old southern sativas will get you high and it's ceilingless which is a VERY important distinction.
> 
> Cannabis husbandry in the south (mexico and further south) was usually grown in a field, ignored until they chopped it and left lying in the field to dry. It was compacted into Kilo bundles that were tied then several kilo's were loaded together onto a pallet that were loaded onto the cargo planes that carried them north.
> 
> ...


the younger generation needs to read this so they know how good they have it! Field mice? Ack!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm not shaving my legs for anyone...


Neither am I GMTA!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Two Lawyers, Blond and Brunette, a penthouse for the signing and /wet bar.


and an Alien


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sounds sketchy af. Aren’t lawyers involved?


Oh yes, and my accountant...I'm just neurotic!!! And the economy is a bit dicey right now 



Laughing Grass said:


> the younger generation needs to read this so they know how good they have it! Field mice? Ack!


I found a dead bird in a Mexican kilo once...and a spoon another time. Everything except THC


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the younger generation needs to read this so they know how good they have it! Field mice? Ack!


I helped break down 2 kilos of brick weed into ounces. It was like there were tree branches in it. We tried to make weed tea with some in a coffee maker, it tasted like bong water. We shared the wealth in the ounces with stems...lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I helped break down 2 kilos of brick weed into ounces. It was like there were tree branches in it. We tried to make weed tea with some in a coffee maker, it tasted like bong water. We shared the wealth in the ounces with stems...lol.



Pale Green wrapping?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

BUT, once they learned how to grow Sinsemilla, things got much better. We use to get some pretty excellent seedless Afghanistan strains out of Mexico, smelled and tasted great, and the price was great!! About $500 a pound on this side of the border.



raratt said:


> I helped break down 2 kilos of brick weed into ounces. It was like there were tree branches in it. We tried to make weed tea with some in a coffee maker, it tasted like bong water.


Yeah the original crap they grew and sold wrapped in newspaper was a joke. Out of a kilo you might get about half that of actual weed...Dry, old, low grade crap probably with much less THC than our trim leaves I'm certain. We made tea too. 

No wonder we relished Columbian Gold and such so much!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> BUT, once they learned how to grow Sinsemilla, things got much better. We use to get some pretty excellent seedless Afghanistan strains out of Mexico, smelled and tasted great, and the price was great!! About $500 a pound on this side of the border.
> 
> Yeah the original crap they grew and sold wrapped in newspaper was a joke. Out of a kilo you might get about half that of actual weed...Dry, old, low grade crap probably with much less THC than our trim leaves I'm certain. We made tea too.
> 
> No wonder we relished Columbian Gold and such so much!!


These were wrapped in some pink paper like butcher paper.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Pale Green wrapping?


Mexican newspapers, no plastic of any kind totally dried out, $200 a kilo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Back from the groomer looking svelte. He shivered all the way home lol. Wimp
> 
> View attachment 4938872


Someone with clippers that close to my junk would make me nervous too!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mexican newspapers, no plastic of any kind totally dried out, $200 a kilo


Seems the price was right, we got the pale green and a few red clay colored paper wrap.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

LA County authorities seize $1 billion in marijuana


Authorities said Wednesday that they seized $1 billion worth of illegal marijuana in the largest eradication effort in Los Angeles County history.




www.kcra.com





Wow they must get good money per pound in LA, OR they think the plants would produce well.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Seems the price was right, we got the pale green and a few red clay colored paper wrap.


I only bought them once...It seemed like such a deal...Until I broke into one. I remember I bought 5 kilos and it was around for a very very long time.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I only bought them once...It seemed like such a deal...Until I broke into one. I remember I bought 5 kilos and it was around for a very very long time.


I wonder how many pounds my high school went through in a month. People would walk around on the upper lawn with a lunch bag stuffed with ounces selling them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> LA County authorities seize $1 billion in marijuana
> 
> 
> Authorities said Wednesday that they seized $1 billion worth of illegal marijuana in the largest eradication effort in Los Angeles County history.
> ...


Well thank god and here I was worried they were merely fucking off over the holiday weekend. Instead they were protecting the local politicians profitable grows!


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well thank god and here I was worried they were merely fucking off over the holiday weekend. Instead they were protecting the local politicians profitable grows!


The state was just pissed because they weren't getting their tax off it.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Those 2 fawns were back tonight...I think they just woke up and were full of energy, playing....chasing Robins around the yard, while mom supervised and wandered over to my well overflow for a drink. So cute. She didn't seem too concerned about me! The Robin hatchlings are just learning to fly too I think...the lawn was covered with them earlier getting a bedtime snack.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those 2 fawns were back tonight...I think they just woke up and were full of energy, playing....chasing Robins around the yard, while mom supervised and wandered over to my well overflow for a drink. So cute. She didn't seem too concerned about me! The Robin hatchlings are just learning to fly too I think...the lawn was covered with them earlier getting a bedtime snack.


Go sit down snow white, you're flexing your nature powers again...


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had our first day with no covid deaths since October of last year. .09% positivity rate and 78% of eligible people vaccinated, Ontario is kicking covid's ass.
> 
> I found out Canada's wonderland opened today. I didn't think that would open until phase 3. We're going to the waterpark this weekend. This activity *has *to get the @lokie seal of approval.
> 
> View attachment 4938633


I do hope you have more fun than a barrel of monkeys.

Such an outing is worthy of a seal of approval.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2021)

One of the Momma's brought over a new recruit to check out the feeder I put out today (the fkn squirrels chewed holes in the last style I had up).
I need to adjust the camera a bit, but . . . How cute is that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do hope you have more fun than a barrel of monkeys.
> 
> Such an outing is worthy of a seal of approval.


Totally Sealed.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This is a classic circular definition but she's very similar to Wedding Cake
> 
> @cannabineer has smoked both of the those plants I grew (including the Birthday Cake and Special Occasion). Maybe he can do a better explanation. I'm terrible at it.
> 
> @srh88 grew the best example of my GG#4 S1 I've seen and he might have a better descriptio of her smoke


I’ll try

Wedding Cake and Birthday Cake were similar when I smoked them ( joint). Excellent smell and taste. Pleasant mid-hybrid high. 

My two faves from Annie’s table have been the GG and Snow Temple. GG is the potency leader. I’ve gotten over 20% by weight distillate from GG. Strong? I passed out jackknife-style onto Annie’s tile floor. Came to giggling.

Snow Temple didn’t do that to me, but I don’t think I’ve ever had tastier weed. The high has a giggly yet non-anxious quality that adds to this cultivar’s charms. The Cakes did not unseat it as my current fave, although they are above average (with the average being other Annie grows, so a high mark), would-recommend.

Special Occasion … was ok but trails the others mentioned.

Honorable mention: Kosher Kush. Til GG came along, that was my pick. In my experience it is on par with the two Cakes.


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm not shaving my legs for anyone...


I can understand your aversion, I just want to know what the prize is for doing it.

What would a Brazilian Bikini Wax get you?

Risk vs Reward ya know.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of the Momma's brought over a new recruit to check out the feeder I put out today (the fkn squirrels chewed holes in the last style I had up).
> I need to adjust the camera a bit, but . . . How cute is that?
> 
> View attachment 4938919


Is that Johnny Cash you carved into the tree on the left?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that Johnny Cash you carved into the tree on the left?


Yes, I am a Michelangelo with shadowing, shortly it will be Elvis.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I can understand your aversion, I just want to know what the prize is for doing it.
> 
> What would a Brazilian Bikini Wax get you?
> 
> Risk vs Reward ya know.


Pain.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, I am a Michelangelo with shadowing, shortly it will be Elvis.


Go big.
Do a Sam Elliott.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2021)

i am so fucking confused right now…

vintage weed strains, lesbian sex talk, and deer prancing around with their fawns, now shadow people…

what the fuck, people. It’s not even Thursday yet…


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i am so fucking confused right now…
> 
> vintage weed strains, lesbian sex talk, and deer prancing around with their fawns, now shadow people…
> 
> what the fuck, people. It’s not even Thursday yet…


No plasma beings? Without plasma beings it is all just distraction.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2021)

*looks around for hidden stash of 5MeO-DMT*


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i am so fucking confused right now…
> 
> vintage weed strains, lesbian sex talk, and deer prancing around with their fawns, now shadow people…
> 
> what the fuck, people. It’s not even Thursday yet…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i am so fucking confused right now…
> 
> vintage weed strains, lesbian sex talk, and deer prancing around with their fawns, now shadow people…
> 
> what the fuck, people. It’s not even Thursday yet…


You too.....sob...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

Beer and space tomatoes....  

Tacos anyone ,


Yes I have eggs...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that Johnny Cash you carved into the tree on the left?


I see a penis when I enlarge it!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I see a penis when I enlarge it!


Savage burn...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I see a penis when I enlarge it!


I read it as “when I see a penis I enlarge it”
I blame lesbian sex and aliens.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I read it as “when I see a penis I enlarge it”
> I blame lesbian sex and aliens.


I didn't even get it was a burn until I read it over a couple times! @Rsawr is clever.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't even get it was a burn until I read it over a couple times! @Rsawr is clever.


This reminds me of the timeless tale of which the punchline was

“It looked like a penis … only smaller.”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i am so fucking confused right now…
> 
> vintage weed strains, lesbian sex talk, and deer prancing around with their fawns, now shadow people…
> 
> what the fuck, people. It’s not even Thursday yet…


Happy Thursday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

So cold this morning... 61 degrees in July, GTFO


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So cold this morning... 61 degrees in July, GTFO


The weather doesn't know what it wants either....

Good chill, morning person:]
Hi everyone else too!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The weather doesn't know what it wants either....
> 
> Good chill, morning person:]
> Hi everyone else too!


Morning, INR, they're calling for a half inch of rain today too. I was starting to get used to those sunny 90 degree days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

Morning.






Lots of rain.......just lots of rain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Morning everyone.......hope everything is gtg.......

Woke up this morning 74F with 90% humidty....and yes it's raining again...this tropic storm isn't letting up.....high today 85F again.......

Coffee is up and fresh....

And now for something different.....yes tacos......chicken fajita with quacamole........yum......time to throw a munch....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

::::burp::::

ahh good coffee and good taco's ..........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ::::burp::::
> 
> ahh good coffee and good taco's ..........


I need a horsepower report


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I need a horsepower report


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


I mean, this is what I imagine if a burp has horsepower guys... unexpected movement, ya know?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


Not a great day today?  I'm sorry


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


What I have a needs to


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not a great day today?  I'm sorry


No, I feel fucking fantastic, you gonna come hang out on your road trip, lol. We can get pizza! I'll fatten you guys up ;P


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I need a horsepower report


i made space for lunch.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i made space for lunch.......


I said horsepower not psi's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, I feel fucking fantastic, you gonna come hang out on your road trip, lol. We can get pizza! I'll fatten you guys up ;P


Fatten us up lol! I'm thinking NY and NJ. What state are you in?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fatten us up lol! I'm thinking NY and NJ. What state are you in?


I'm too far for you, but lemme know if you ever dip a l'il lower... ;]


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I said horsepower not psi's


at the psi that came out it was turbo charged....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> at the psi that came out it was turbo charged....


Oh you young guys in your tuner cars


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh you young guys in your tuner cars


young?

::::looks both ways::::

where?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> young?
> 
> ::::looks both ways::::
> 
> where?


When was the last time you heard that was it this decade


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, I feel fucking fantastic, you gonna come hang out on your road trip, lol. We can get pizza! I'll fatten you guys up ;P


I wanna get to FL soon and see mysunnyboy in person, maybe have some drinks with wino barbie. Probably won't be this year. If you're in that neck of the woods we could make it a beaver's nest party.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

The rain here is getting biblical. I should start looking up ark building instructions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When was the last time you heard that was it this decade


actually was yesterday here at work....elderly customer came in and picked up some stuff.....he was 98...lol...called me a youngster


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually was yesterday here at work....elderly customer came in and picked up some stuff.....he was 98...lol...called me a youngster


See there confirmation so don't disrespect your elders not that I'm one of them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> psi's


Pounds per square inches? That's like saying RPM's (Revolutions per minutes)

~ That does not compute's ~


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually was yesterday here at work....elderly customer came in and picked up some stuff.....he was 98...lol...called me a youngster


Just for you younging


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pounds per square inches? That's like saying RPM's (Revolutions per minutes)
> 
> ~ That does not compute's ~
> 
> View attachment 4939315


Yes but it got your attention


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually was yesterday here at work....elderly customer came in and picked up some stuff.....he was 98...lol...called me a youngster


My 88 y.o. neighbor called me a youngster this week too, when I was telling him of my "senior moment" fall. 

He took one recently and tore his rotator cuff, which I have also done before, so yes, could have been worse!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My 88 y.o. neighbor called me a youngster this week too, when I was telling him of my "senior moment" fall.
> 
> He took one recently and tore his rotator cuff, which I have also done before, so yes, could have been worse!


yeah it could have been.....

yeah he came in yesterday we got started talking while i'm taking care of him, we finished up, he turns to me and asked me to guess his age, he looked 75 + or -, he looked at me stunned and "no, i'm 98" it floored me, "and my wife is 96" that floored me again.....i went , then he asked me my age, "your just a youngster...lol"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your just a youngster...lo


I just assume everyone here is around 30


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just assume everyone here is around 30


i wish.....lol...eh i don't wish my 30's were a little wild....

add 20yrs to that


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just assume everyone here is around 30


I'm 30 with 33 years experience.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Some nameless entity that will remain nameless told me I had a life expectancy of 35 years so twenty-plus years past the expiration date


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Some nameless entity that will remain nameless told me I had a life expectancy of 35 years so twenty-plus years past the expiration date


Nope nope only 15 years


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Someone with clippers that close to my junk would make me nervous too!


lol his junk is bald.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Whew I feel a little better...although that might just be the 1/2 a xanax I took earlier! Anxiety sucks!!

But I met the buyer to my buildings, he loved them, and he seems like a nice guy....Only he is a LARGE man, and no youngster...hopefully his heart lasts 3 more years! 

Now to vape massive amounts of bud!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew I feel a little better...although that might just be the 1/2 a xanax I took earlier! Anxiety sucks!!
> 
> But I met the buyer to my buildings, he loved them, and he seems like a nice guy....Only he is a LARGE man, and no youngster...hopefully his heart lasts 3 more years!
> 
> Now to vape massive amounts of bud!


And the professional strikes again


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the professional strikes again


I might need a new profession...or hobby. Maybe like a mattress tester.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Are there really moose running rampant like this in Canada? Damn you wouldn't want to hit one with your car!! They're e deer on steroids!


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4939425
> 
> 
> Are there really moose running rampant like this in Canada? Damn you wouldn't want to hit one with your car!! They're e deer on steroids!


Squirrels also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4939425
> 
> 
> Are there really moose running rampant like this in Canada? Damn you wouldn't want to hit one with your car!! They're e deer on steroids!


Moose love their Timmies. I've never seen one this far south, lots as you get further north around Algonquin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

I see moose all the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The rain here is getting biblical. I should start looking up ark building instructions.


Ark printing! Use that 3-D printer


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ark printing! Use that 3-D printer


It doesn't have a cubit entry.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol his junk is bald.


He still has junk?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> It doesn't have a cubit entry.


Easy peasy conversion


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ark printing! Use that 3-D printer


I think I'm gonna need more filament. 

I've watched my neighbour empty their shopvac a dozen times since noon. I think they're having a bad day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He still has junk?


well sorta, he still has his weiner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I see moose all the time.


When i was growing up we had visits by black bears almost every night. The dogs would go absolutely mental.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2021)

Welcome to Anchorage & the rest of the interior of Alaska.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When i was growing up we had visits by black bears almost every night. The dogs would go absolutely mental.


Yeah, those are common. I had a mink run through the yard the other morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I see moose all the time.


do you hunt them? I know @GreatwhiteNorth has.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, those are common. I had a mink run through the yard the other morning.


We were trout fishing in the Ozarks a couple of years ago & a mink swam up to the bank beside the Mrs with a snake it caught & killed.
I thought she was gonna shit a brick!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, those are common. I had a mink run through the yard the other morning.


I kinda miss the wildlife. We only get raccoons and skunks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to Anchorage & the rest of the interior of Alaska.
> 
> View attachment 4939462


There was a juvenile hanging around a neighborhood. I was hiking in to a pond just past the neighborhood to go fishing......I came down and around this hill and it was right there......maybe 10-15 feet away......just chilling lol it shocked me and my friends dog. Really cool, it could care less about us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you hunt them? I know @GreatwhiteNorth has.


Nah, it'd be fun but never have. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We were trout fishing in the Ozarks a couple of years ago & a mink swam up to the bank beside the Mrs with a snake it caught & killed.
> I thought she was gonna shit a brick!


LOL hopefully she didn't fall in the water


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

A cooler night, I haven't had a decent meal in days, and I have a craving for some Italian...I'm thinking take out lasagna from a decent restaurant...but at this point even a hot dog would suffice, and be a LOT faster. If I'm smart, I'll do both!!

BIG if!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> well sorta, he still has his weiner.


They still have a use for that it's the 'other' junk.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A cooler night, I haven't had a decent meal in days, and I have a craving for some Italian...I'm thinking take out lasagna from a decent restaurant...but at this point even a hot dog would suffice, and be a LOT faster. If I'm smart, I'll do both!!
> 
> BIG if!!


Ooooh lasagna..... mmmmmmm. do it. Yes to both, but only if hot peppers on the dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Food


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 4939542


I hate you...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

And the smell


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the smell View attachment 4939561


oh rub it in why don't ya...lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Take and bake pizza for us tonight. Best part is the boy went and picked them up so I didn't have to go out in the heat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh rub it in why don't ya...lol


that ham bone was already rub and smoked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the smell View attachment 4939561


split pea soup? I don't think I've ever had home made.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They still have a use for that it's the 'other' junk.


I had a long discussion with him and we agreed that he didn't need those anymore.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> that ham bone was already rub and smoked View attachment 4939565


Pushing it buster... got elbows to throw down here ;[


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Beef and rice is also cooking


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Beef and rice is also cooking View attachment 4939586


If I had enough energy for murderous rage...
What do you want for the beef???!!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> split pea soup? I don't think I've ever had home made.


Those were Navy beans.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> split pea soup? I don't think I've ever had home made.


Cheesy pea soup was yesterday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If I had enough energy for murderous rage...
> What do you want for the beef???!!!


You have to talk to the wife about that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

And now dessert


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Those were Navy beans.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cheesy pea soup was yesterday


My bean game is weak


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to Anchorage & the rest of the interior of Alaska.
> 
> View attachment 4939462


Ours are like this

Then this


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You have to talk to the wife about that


I'll fight in a cage match for good food any time. Tell her to take out any earrings. I'm scrappy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Ours are like this
> View attachment 4939614
> Then this
> View attachment 4939615


he's just sleeping


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he's just sleeping


Basting in his own juices.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll fight in a cage match for good food any time. Tell her to take out any earrings. I'm scrappy.


She said she's going to lock you in the cage and Surround it with pizza


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She said she's going to lock you in the cage and Surround it with pizza


Cruel and unusual... I like it.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ooooh lasagna..... mmmmmmm. do it. Yes to both, but only if hot peppers on the dog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Ours are like this
> View attachment 4939614
> Then this
> View attachment 4939615


Taste good?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4939676


Where's mine? Wth?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

102 outside, no fire tonight.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> 102 outside, no fire tonight.


I think jeff would light fire on fire if he could :/ I am worried about how flammable my hair is....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

two fire pits take your pick


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> two fire pits take your pick View attachment 4939714


The one with mallows closest to it..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

If this is not fire weather I don't know what is


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If this is not fire weather I don't know what isView attachment 4939715


No, I would take a fire, its chilly out for sure


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If this is not fire weather I don't know what isView attachment 4939715


Looks like toothpaste & deodorant weather


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4939727


There's a half a gram of kief under that their chocolate


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4939727


Nice..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Beer and space tomatoes......kicking it to the Marshall Tucker band tonight


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There's a half a gram of kief under that their chocolate


Scootch over, I'll be over in a sec


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Taste good?


I’m not a fan, some like it. It’s served at most restaurants


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m not a fan, some like it. It’s served at most restaurants


I've only heard that.......js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4939738
> 
> Beer and space tomatoes......kicking it to the Marshall Tucker band tonight


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4939742


I haven't listened to those guys in years, fav is ministry.....js


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Where's mine? Wth?


There's enough for two...It really wasn't great, but it was easy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There's enough for two...It really wasn't great, but it was easy.


I'm closer then him


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I haven't listened to those guys in years, fav is ministry.....js


Got to throw in Celtic Frost


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4939727


 Now that looks great! I almost bought the makings last week, and maybe I will this week. Haven't had a smore in years! 

My sweet tooth has been seriously curbed, which is good because it needed to be! My weakness lately has been freeze pops...They are like crack, but I'm all out, and I need a fix!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Now that looks great! I almost bought the makings last week, and maybe I will this week. Haven't had a smore in years!
> 
> My sweet tooth has been seriously curbed, which is good because it needed to be! My weakness lately has been freeze pops...They are like crack, but I'm all out, and I need a fix!
> 
> View attachment 4939761


Got two words for you Italian Ice


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Now that looks great! I almost bought the makings last week, and maybe I will this week. Haven't had a smore in years!
> 
> My sweet tooth has been seriously curbed, which is good because it needed to be! My weakness lately has been freeze pops...They are like crack, but I'm all out, and I need a fix!
> 
> View attachment 4939761


Oh I remember those, they were gateway sweets to beer slushies!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok I got Fleetwood Mac working...time to ciesta.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Good morning chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people.


Good morning, happy Friday. 

Looks like the sun is coming back tomorrow. I tried booking tickets to the waterpark for tomorrow and it's booked solid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4939676


you definitely earned that meal. Did you close on your properties yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> Looks like the sun is coming back tomorrow. I tried booking tickets to the waterpark for tomorrow and it's booked solid.


Just go buy some tarps, a hose, and a few kegs of white claw. You'll make do.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you definitely earned that meal. Did you close on your properties yet?


No....New York is a backwards state when it comes to real estate sales. We still use Abstracts of title, and attorneys to close....instead of closing agents like most states. Typical closing time is 60-90 days with a bank. or 30-45 days with cash deals. My closing is scheduled for "on or about August 15th". Inspections will be done by the buyer next week, and you never know how a buyer will react to them. So hopefully in about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Morning.






Still raining.....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> Looks like the sun is coming back tomorrow. I tried booking tickets to the waterpark for tomorrow and it's booked solid.


I totally forgot it's Friday!! Yeah! You'll have to find some water or a beach maybe!

My one friend keeps saying "I'm going to the beach this weekend, you coming?" I still haven't heard what beach though, and honestly I just want to chill out and do dabs til I can't walk  Although that could be done beach side, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just go buy some tarps, a hose, and a few kegs of white claw. You'll make do.


lol white claw? Have you been looking in our fridge? 

Plan B is probably gonna be Port Dover on Lake Erie. That beach is kind cool compared to Lake Ontario, t

he sandbars go on forever... you can be a kilometer out and the water is not over your head. Then pop into the Erie Beach Hotel for the best fresh perch in the province. 









manfredo said:


> No....New York is a backwards state when it comes to real estate sales. We still use Abstracts of title, and attorneys to close....instead of closing agents like most states. Typical closing time is 60-90 days with a bank. or 30-45 days with cash deals. My closing is scheduled for "on or about August 15th". Inspections will be done by the buyer next week, and you never know how a buyer will react to them. So hopefully in about 5-6 weeks.


Crazy. As long as the seller and buyer agree on the closing date it can be as little as a month here. Is the offer pending inspection? 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any flooding?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I totally forgot it's Friday!! Yeah! You'll have to find some water or a beach maybe!
> 
> My one friend keeps saying "I'm going to the beach this weekend, you coming?" I still haven't heard what beach though, and honestly I just want to chill out and do dabs til I can't walk  Although that could be done beach side, lol.


You should go and have some fun! Do you have a discrete dab pen.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol white claw? Have you been looking in our fridge?


Yep! You know how I like it cool, and your vents have been wacky the last few days?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2021)

Morning all. Hope you all had a wonderful week and have a wonderful day. 






Oh and a good coffee to Jeff 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol white claw? Have you been looking in our fridge?
> 
> Plan B is probably gonna be Port Dover on Lake Erie. That beach is kind cool compared to Lake Ontario, t
> 
> ...


Don't know if there is. Had a dream that the basement was though.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol white claw? Have you been looking in our fridge?
> 
> Plan B is probably gonna be Port Dover on Lake Erie. That beach is kind cool compared to Lake Ontario, t
> 
> ...


Yes, the sale is contingent upon a satisfactory inspection. I already told the buyer I was not doing any repairs so the inspections are for his use only. However it would give him an out if he wanted. Which is fine I have another buyer lined up if this one walks.


Laughing Grass said:


> You should go and have some fun! Do you have a discrete dab pen.


Oh yeah, a couple of wax pens and a bunch of cart batteries.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yep! You know how I like it cool, and your vents have been wacky the last few days?


I haven't had the a/c on since Wednesday. Only 66 degrees this morning so we probably won't try it until tomorrow once the sun comes back.



shrxhky420 said:


> Morning all. Hope you all had a wonderful week and have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you @shrxhky420



DarkWeb said:


> Don't know if there is. Had a dream that the basement was though.


Are you close to finishing your basement renovations? My next door neighbour had ankle deep water in their basement and spent the entire day and into the evening using a 3 gallon shop vac to empty it out. I told him to go to home depot and get a sump pump... what do I know lol 



manfredo said:


> Yes, the sale is contingent upon a satisfactory inspection. I already told the buyer I was not doing any repairs so the inspections are for his use only. However it would give him an out if he wanted. Which is fine I have another buyer lined up if this one walks.
> 
> Oh yeah, a couple of wax pens and a bunch of cart batteries.


you should definitely go then. Sitting around on a beach getting high and watching hot young things frolic in the water. I couldn't think of a better way to spend the day.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had the a/c on since Wednesday. Only 66 degrees this morning so we probably won't try it until tomorrow once the sun comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you close to finishing your basement renovations? My next door neighbour had ankle deep water in their basement and spent the entire day and into the evening using a 3 gallon shop vac to empty it out. I told him to go to home depot and get a sump pump... what do I know lol


Not even close yet. Sucks for your neighbor.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not even close yet. Sucks for your neighbor.


Are you doing your basement project yourself? I know it's a LOT of work! Do you have a walk out basement, or does everything have to come up and down stairs through your home? That really can make it a biotch!!

I remember when I put the bathroom downstairs I had to cut the concrete floor, and rented a saw. I figured it would be like 4" think...Nope, along the footer where I needed to cut was closer to 8". Soooo much dust! But it sure is nice having a bathroom down there!

I have a love hate relationship with basements, lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had the a/c on since Wednesday. Only 66 degrees this morning so we probably won't try it until tomorrow once the sun comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you too. I love it when you smile 






SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good to see you too. I love it when you smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good to see you too. I love it when you smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


You made me cry instantly, before I even pressed play.. This was one of my mom's favorites. Thanks for the nostalgia


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they even abandon their loved ones on the side of the road.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Are you doing your basement project yourself? I know it's a LOT of work! Do you have a walk out basement, or does everything have to come up and down stairs through your home? That really can make it a biotch!!
> 
> I remember when I put the bathroom downstairs I had to cut the concrete floor, and rented a saw. I figured it would be like 4" think...Nope, along the footer where I needed to cut was closer to 8". Soooo much dust! But it sure is nice having a bathroom down there!
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with basements, lol.


Doing some of the work myself. Thankfully it's a walk out. The cement cutting someone else is doing. I also have a roughly 6' x 8' x 4' cistern that was the original water system. It's about 8" thick and solid. The only thing I need to demo next is the grow area.....trying to figure out where that's all going. Then I can take out the stairs and utilities.....move out and get the drainage in. I'm going to be doing all or at least most of the finish work but I might push that back because of the prices of building materials.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I totally forgot it's Friday!! Yeah! You'll have to find some water or a beach maybe!
> 
> My one friend keeps saying "I'm going to the beach this weekend, you coming?" I still haven't heard what beach though, and honestly I just want to chill out and do dabs til I can't walk  Although that could be done beach side, lol.


When I was young, consuming MASS quantities and then facing getting back to home or where ever was so exciting. How I remember it:


How it was:


There's a lot to be said for no obstacle course between me and my couch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents from the rain soaked Tejas region.......hope everyone is good......shout out to my NE friends.....sorry bout Elsa......we got one too, and had had it since monday.....the bastard won't go away....ugh.....eh screw it we need it, been in a drought for 2yrs......so better than nothing...

woke up to a rainy 74F this morning.......light to medium rain coming down....high today 82F

Coffee is up and ready tg......

Now to attack these taco.......picked up some bean and cheese this morning.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know if there is. Had a dream that the basement was though.


Was it so real when you got up you had to check?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When I was young, consuming MASS quantities and then facing getting back to home or where ever was so exciting. How I remember it:
> View attachment 4939981
> 
> How it was:
> ...


There's still time to sign up!









Los Angeles Mud Run | Tough Mudder Los Angeles - Tejon Ranch 2021 | August 7 & 8, 2021


Register for Tough Mudder Los Angeles - Tejon Ranch 2021 on August 7 & 8, 2021 at Tejon Ranch and take on the best obstacles in the business with your team




toughmudder.com





I'm dying to do one of these events.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Good morning beautiful


morning



shrxhky420 said:


> Good to see you too. I love it when you smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GreatwhiteNorth said:


>





GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


awe shucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was it so real when you got up you had to check?


I did! lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's still time to sign up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I did my share when I was young too. Today


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did! lol


Omg, those are the worst.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I did my share when I was young too. Today
> View attachment 4940000


lol everyone I've asked has said the same


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol everyone I've asked has said the same


You need younger friends! You can convince a 17 - 21 y/o to do most anything once


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol everyone I've asked has said the same


Pick me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You need younger friends! You can convince a 17 - 21 y/o to do most anything once


I can't keep up with a 17-21 year olds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's a lot to be said for no obstacle course between me and my couch.


Need one? He blends well with everything in the dark.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Need one? He blends well with everything in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 4940013


I couldn't lift a shovel that heavy to keep things tidy. He looks well fed and very happy


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

The weekend is here, fire up your presses! I've been trying to not dab during the week, but noon on Fridays about all I can take this week


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Doing some of the work myself. Thankfully it's a walk out. The cement cutting someone else is doing. I also have a roughly 6' x 8' x 4' cistern that was the original water system. It's about 8" thick and solid. The only thing I need to demo next is the grow area.....trying to figure out where that's all going. Then I can take out the stairs and utilities.....move out and get the drainage in. I'm going to be doing all or at least most of the finish work but I might push that back because of the prices of building materials.


Those old cisterns were amazing. One of the houses I'm selling has an old brick one under the kitchen addition, that is about half filled in with dirt. I'm sure it held their water supply before city water was available. The house was built late 1800's early 1900's.

Yeah if you can just get the drainage and concrete work done this year and hopefully building material prices come down some in the future!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The weekend is here, fire up your presses! I've been trying to not dab during the week, but noon on Fridays about all I can take this week


With as much as you dealt with this week I have questions about the validity of previous statement ha ha ha


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> With as much as you dealt with this week I have questions about the validity of previous statement ha ha ha


I've been vaping dry herb non stop and I might as well be smoking cigarettes, it seems! 

You guys have ruined me with dabs!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been vaping dry herb non stop and I might as well be smoking cigarettes, it seems!
> 
> You guys have ruined me with dabs!!


Says the guy with the pretty press sitting in his living room or whatever room that is


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been vaping dry herb non stop and I might as well be smoking cigarettes, it seems!
> 
> You guys have ruined me with dabs!!


Just vape harder. You can do it


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah, concentrates blow your tolerance through the roof. Totally worth it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, concentrates blow your tolerance through the roof. Totally worth it


Now personally I am a flowers baby have yet to come across to concentrate that will get me as high as flower but I'm a freek


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Who, who, who wants a dab?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now personally I am a flowers baby have yet to come across to concentrate that will get me as high as flower but I'm a freek


You will regret those words one day...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You will regret those words one day...


PLEASE


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> PLEASE


Come pick me up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Come pick me up


Let me see if the wife wants to take a hit and a ride


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let me see if the wife wants to take a hit and a ride


Why do the two of you look like mad max and furiousa in my head...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Why do the two of you look like mad max and furiousa in my head...


Well shit I'd would hafta to play mad max to get there bank account is empty ha ha ha and the thumb don't work as good as it used to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Why do the two of you look like mad max and furiousa in my head...


And you also have a very vivid imagination


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't get my imagination involved, the two of you don't have enough energy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't get my imagination involved, the two of you don't have enough energy...


What's that country singer say I am as good once as I ever was


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Who, who, who wants a dab?View attachment 4940074


Am I the only one who could make Dr. Rorschach blush with what I see here?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only one who could make Dr. Rorschach blush with what I see here?


lol you've got a dirty mind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

We're moving to stage 3 of our reopening on the 16th, five days ahead of schedule.  They're mucking with my vacation planning. 









Ontario moving to Step 3 of summer COVID-19 reopening plan on July 16


Ontario will move to the third step of its summer reopening plan on July 16, reopening indoor dining, indoor fitness activity, cinemas and nightclubs for the first time in months, but capacity restrictions will remain until August.




www.cp24.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's that country singer say I am as good once as I ever was


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're moving to stage 3 of our reopening on the 16th, five days ahead of schedule.  They're mucking with my vacation planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be difficult to sneak across the US border? There must be lots of back roads that aren't monitored....Although I'm sure it wouldn't be good if you got caught. 

I don't believe I have ever been into Canada...I've been at the border, at Niagara Falls a few times but never crossed. I should put that on my bucket list....So I can see a wild moose! 

Just back from a bike ride and I was worried about being eaten by a bear...and high as a kite. Now to eat a burger. Productive day....got groceries. I feel a nap coming on!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Would it be difficult to sneak across the US border? There must be lots of back roads that aren't monitored....Although I'm sure it wouldn't be good if you got caught.
> 
> I don't believe I have ever been into Canada...I've been at the border, at Niagara Falls a few times but never crossed. I should put that on my bucket list....So I can see a wild moose!
> 
> Just back from a bike ride and I was worried about being eaten by a bear...and high as a kite. Now to eat a burger. Productive day....got groceries. I feel a nap coming on!


 yesterday....








Border Patrol cameras catch SUV from Canada racing across border into Vermont


The vehicle, with seven people from a Canadian family, then nearly collided with another driver in Derby Line before heading south on I-91.




www.mychamplainvalley.com







Canada is cool. I've been to Montreal and Toronto.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Would it be difficult to sneak across the US border? There must be lots of back roads that aren't monitored....Although I'm sure it wouldn't be good if you got caught.
> 
> I don't believe I have ever been into Canada...I've been at the border, at Niagara Falls a few times but never crossed. I should put that on my bucket list....So I can see a wild moose!
> 
> Just back from a bike ride and I was worried about being eaten by a bear...and high as a kite. Now to eat a burger. Productive day....got groceries. I feel a nap coming on!


That would probably be body cavity search territory if we were caught. .

Less than a week to plan, might just have to find some fun things to do around here. 

Have you noticed many changes in your body since you started riding regularly? Must be doing wonders for your physical and mental health.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


>


That would be the man great song


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would probably be body cavity search territory if we were caught. .
> 
> Less than a week to plan, might just have to find some fun things to do around here.
> 
> Have you noticed many changes in your body since you started riding regularly? Must be doing wonders for your physical and mental health.


To be honest, with the ebike I get less exercise. I don't pedal much at all, but I am still getting exercise, and movement, and it is fun so yes, it's good for my physical and mental health. I usually get out for at least an hour ride. I do love it...Just hope I don't get killed or maimed doing it!!!!

But I have been biking for several years now, and it was walking before that.

It's funny, my doctor back 20 years ago was always yelling at me that I needed to walk. I argued right back, why, I'm on my feet all day, constantly on the go, etc. She said exercise is different...and she was so right! I got hooked on walking, to de-stress and it's still a great way for me to clear my mind. The bike clears my minds too...except when a bear jumps in front of me! 

My body is so messed up though. I need 2 hip replacements because the current ones are poisonings me with cobalt, chromium and only God knows what else, I need a shoulder replacement, and I could use some lower back surgery. And there's more, but you get the idea...I'm a very old 59. It's hard for me to do anything any more. A long car ride is brutal, and I use to love to travel...Like Annie said, the sofa is awfully inviting, safe, and about as pain free as I get. 

The dabs are kick ass though!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing from @FastFreddi @jerryb73 and his candy has been missing for a while too.


I had a cavity  hope everyone is well. Actually got into crypto and found myself lost in charting. Lol. Crazy the money you can make in such a short amount of time. I’ll be around more. Missed you guys.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> I had a cavity  hope everyone is well. Actually got into crypto and found myself lost in charting. Lol. Crazy the money you can make in such a short amount of time. I’ll be around more. Missed you guys.


Hey bud


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

sniff

sniff

I smell old guy........ Jerry you SOB.....highya doing


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sniff
> 
> sniff
> 
> I smell old guy........ Jerry you SOB.....highya doing


Good. You? Dodged a tornado from Elsa. One touched down about 2 miles away


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Good. You? Dodged a tornado from Elsa. One touched down about 2 miles away


eh not to bad, we're getting massive rains too from a tropical storm that developed this week....so we're kinda soggy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sniff
> 
> sniff
> 
> I smell old guy........ Jerry you SOB.....highya doing


Stop farting


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Stop farting


that was a frog not me....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that was a frog not me....


Well at least you did not say a tree cockroach


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

Damn, I forgot my freeze pops! Luckily there's a store a mile away that has them  

I DID have chocolate ice cream in a sugar cone earlier....yum.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

You old farts, I swear...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You old farts, I swear...


Who you calling old?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

old???

:::looks around:::

where?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who you calling old?


 I don't NEED to get mobbed...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't NEED to get mobbed...


Are you sure I seem to remember somebody talking s*** about energy


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure I seem to remember somebody talking s*** about energy


Oh, well THAT kind of mob maybe...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

All right, scored some of the good s*** for my Friday night high


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> All right, scored some of the good s*** for my Friday night highView attachment 4940237


I’m down


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m down
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940241


I normally microwave them for 9 seconds for the perfect slushiness! It's crack for old folks....and kids.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I normally microwave them for 9 seconds for the perfect slushiness! It's crack for old folks....and kids.


Microwave ya say. BRB


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> I had a cavity  hope everyone is well. Actually got into crypto and found myself lost in charting. Lol. Crazy the money you can make in such a short amount of time. I’ll be around more. Missed you guys.


Teach me your ways obi-wan.  I’m afraid to even look at how much we’ve lost.

good to see you posting again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2021)

Morning Jeff. Sun has returned this morning, the dog park was a mud pit lol. Hope everyone has a great day, we’re heading out to enjoy it while we can


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning Jeff. Sun has returned this morning, the dog park was a mud pit lol. Hope everyone has a great day, we’re heading out to enjoy it while we can


Morning @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> To be honest, with the ebike I get less exercise. I don't pedal much at all, but I am still getting exercise, and movement, and it is fun so yes, it's good for my physical and mental health. I usually get out for at least an hour ride. I do love it...Just hope I don't get killed or maimed doing it!!!!
> 
> But I have been biking for several years now, and it was walking before that.
> 
> ...


About that lumbar surgery, you only need spinal surgery when you are losing motor control. Pain is never an indication for any spinal surgery no matter what any surgeon tells you. If I were you I'd get those hips done as soon as you can and I am so sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m down
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940241


Where the fuck have you been! I've missed you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning Jeff. Sun has returned this morning, the dog park was a mud pit lol. Hope everyone has a great day, we’re heading out to enjoy it while we can


Yup I gotta get my fat ass out on the street. Sun is starting to peek over the horizon and it looks like it's bringing the heat.


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jul 10, 2021)

Strawberry Mochi.. . Mmmmmmm... mmmm..mmmmmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

Morning.






Beautiful day. What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> Strawberry Mochi.. . Mmmmmmm... mmmm..mmmmmmm


Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake not sure why you want to do that with your coffee but welcome anyways


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 10, 2021)

Good morning, all. It's my hump day, pray for my back! Hope you all are loving Saturday :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, all. It's my hump day, pray for my back! Hope you all are loving Saturday :]


And the song saids it all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

This works to


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> About that lumbar surgery, you only need spinal surgery when you are losing motor control. Pain is never an indication for any spinal surgery no matter what any surgeon tells you. If I were you I'd get those hips done as soon as you can and I am so sorry.


Thank you!! Yeah the hips are probably next on the list. It will suck, x 2 !! 

Saturday!! I can remove stitches today...but will I?? lol Gloomy day here but supposed to get up to 80f.

I got woke up by a water alarm last night...I was like oh snap, here we go again. I looked outside. No rain. I went down to find a dehumidifier over flowing, so it was a quick fix...Did a dab while down there and back to bed, lol. 

I got an email from my neighbor talking about a "big cat" . Not sure if domestic or other, but damned! I told him about the bear! He has the fur hanging in his house of the one that got hit in front of my house a decade ago


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you!! Yeah the hips are probably next on the list. It will suck, x 2 !!
> 
> Saturday!! I can remove stitches today...but will I?? lol Gloomy day here but supposed to get up to 80f.
> 
> ...


What kind of cats do you have in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

Nothing but pain


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What kind of cats do you have in your neck of the woods?


Apparently Bobcats. I have never seen one, but I had never seen a bear til this week. I had seen tree scratches in the woods back when younger that we figured had to come from a a bigger cat.

And actually a week ago I thought I saw a cat in my yard, but then said, No it's just the fox. Maybe it was a cat!!










What Types of Wild Cats Live in New York?


Currently, the bobcat is the only known wild cat that lives in New York State. The Canada lynx may have lived in New York in the past, but does not anymore, and the eastern cougar lived in New York until it became extinct.




sciencing.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Teach me your ways obi-wan.  I’m afraid to even look at how much we’ve lost.
> 
> good to see you posting again


Lol yeah things are kinda scary. Easy money in a bull market. If you have stable coins and didn’t sell at a loss then you haven’t lost anything cuz these will rise again. With crypto’s volatility I’ve learned to take profit wherever I can. When a coin jumps in price I sell enough to recoup my investment plus some profit and leave remaining coins as a “moon bag” if it goes to the moon, great. If not, no biggie cuz I got my money back plus some. You can also short these. Basically betting on a price drop. 

good talking to ya


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Apparently Bobcats. I have never seen one, but I had never seen a bear til this week. I had seen tree scratches in the woods back when younger that we figured had to come from a a bigger cat.
> 
> And actually a week ago I thought I saw a cat in my yard, but then said, No it's just the fox. Maybe it was a cat!!
> 
> ...


Well if that is what you got your snakes problem is solved ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where the fuck have you been! I've missed you.


I got into crypto and that consumed me cuz I knew nothing about it. My time was spent learning. Now I know what’s going on so I have more time.

missed you guys too


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you!! Yeah the hips are probably next on the list. It will suck, x 2 !!
> 
> *Saturday!! I can remove stitches today...but will I?? lol Gloomy day here but supposed to get up to 80f.*
> 
> ...


Just say no! It never hurts to go longer.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just say no! It never hurts to go longer.


Sometimes they pull a little bit more ouchily when you let them go as long as the doctors want... oh, but listen to curious...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if that is what you got your snakes problem is solved ha ha ha


That was my first thought!!

I also noticed one of the twin fawns was missing yesterday...but hopefully it was sleeping! I'm gonna have to keep an eye out. The neighbor has an apple orchard and he said he saw it jump down from a tree near his pond this morning, which is like 200' from my house. 

I had a family of toads living in one of my basement window wells...For years! I was looking for them the other day, and they were all gone. I found their 4 bodies not far away, with the legs all eaten off  Nature is cruel. Can you imagine being eaten alive?!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was my first thought!!
> 
> I also noticed one of the twin fawns was missing yesterday...but hopefully it was sleeping! I'm gonna have to keep an eye out. The neighbor has an apple orchard and he said he saw it jump down from a tree near his pond this morning, which is like 200' from my house.
> 
> I had a family of toads living in one of my basement window wells...For years! I was looking for them the other day, and they were all gone. I found their 4 bodies not far away, with the legs all eaten off  Nature is cruel. Can you imagine being eaten alive?!!!


Should give your local game warden a call.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was my first thought!!
> 
> I also noticed one of the twin fawns was missing yesterday...but hopefully it was sleeping! I'm gonna have to keep an eye out. The neighbor has an apple orchard and he said he saw it jump down from a tree near his pond this morning, which is like 200' from my house.
> 
> I had a family of toads living in one of my basement window wells...For years! I was looking for them the other day, and they were all gone. I found their 4 bodies not far away, with the legs all eaten off  Nature is cruel. Can you imagine being eaten alive?!!!


Yes it is but it is real and we are lucky enough to see it


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm surrounded by a 100 acre parcel that is basically untouched. A farmer use to hay 20 ares behind my house, but he died a decade ago and it's all grown over now, turning back into forest. Great places for lots of critters, with streams and lots wildlife. 

Might be time to get a dog!! And a cat!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can you imagine being eaten alive?!!!


Yes, thanks so much


manfredo said:


> Might be time to get a dog!! And a cat!!


Dooo it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm surrounded by a 100 acre parcel that is basically untouched. A farmer use to hay 20 ares behind my house, but he died a decade ago and it's all grown over now, turning back into forest. Great places for lots of critters, with streams and lots wildlife.
> 
> Might be time to get a dog!! And a cat!!


How close are you to Pennsic war Cooperslake campgrounds


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, thanks so much
> 
> Dooo it


I do miss my dog...but so much work!! Maybe a little dog this time.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> How close are you to Pennsic war Cooperslake campgrounds


310 miles according to Google


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm feeling domestic today. Might do a little cleaning and make a mac salad, or potatoe, or something healthy!

Or not....you never know...But I AM feeling it, ATM


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm feeling domestic today. Might do a little cleaning and make a mac salad, or potatoe, or something healthy!
> 
> Or not....you never know...But I AM feeling it, ATM


Feel ya. I'm just about done with my soil tests, then on to feeding the plants. After that I plan to finish the plumbing in one of my bathrooms, it's a project that's been sitting out there for about 3 years and I'm tired of grumbling at it every day. A 2g sativa joint and some 80's music and I'm ready to go get shit done.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

I have 15 grams of decarbed bubble, and a pan full of bacon grease, Hash hash browns anyone? lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have 15 grams of decarbed bubble, and a pan full of bacon grease, Hash hash browns anyone? lol.


Yes please... pictures after!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm feeling domestic today. Might do a little cleaning and make a mac salad, or potatoe, or something healthy!
> 
> Or not....you never know...But I AM feeling it, ATM


I'm doing squat today, I'll cook breakfast in a bit and I already did my beer run. We'll watch NASCAR and I'll hold down the couch. Son wants to make salsa so I got the fixins for that and he can knock himself out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm doing squat today, I'll cook breakfast in a bit and I already did my beer run. We'll watch NASCAR and I'll hold down the couch. Son wants to make salsa so I got the fixins for that and he can knock himself out.


Add some (_____) and I'm in


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

I didn't get much done, but a little. I should run to the store again...I wanted to make a mac salad but not enough mayo. I can't stand any more of the pre-made deli stuff. I did cook a great cheeseburger on the grill for lunch, on a potato roll.

It's actually nice here...the sun came out and mid 70's. Thinking bike ride...or explore the neighborhood with a drone. Best way to see what the neighbors are up too.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

No home made mac salad....I had corn flakes for dinner, with a banana  Did watch a good flic on Netflix though.

Wow, I can hear the cars at the speedway. I don't think they ran last summer. It's probably 5 miles away as the crow flies but when they get revved up in the heats you can hear them. And the dust probably travels for 3 miles, lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No home made mac salad....I had corn flakes for dinner, with a banana  Did watch a good flic on Netflix though.
> 
> Wow, I can hear the cars at the speedway. I don't think they ran last summer. It's probably 5 miles away as the crow flies but when they get revved up in the heats you can hear them. And the dust probably travels for 3 miles, lol
> 
> View attachment 4940962


cereal is good, try adding a few rebelious scoops of sugar next time. really boosts the spirits.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> cereal is good, try adding a few rebelious scoops of sugar next time. really boosts the spirits.


Well actually I lied....They were Frosted Flakes   Yes, I love me my sugar!! The banana was prolly the healthiest part. And whole milk.

I have a craving for hash browns now though thanks to @raratt with bacon, and runny eggs with toast. Oh damn that sounds good.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well actually I lied....They were Frosted Flakes   Yes, I love me my sugar!! The banana was prolly the healthiest part. And whole milk.
> 
> I have a craving for hash browns now though thanks to @raratt with bacon, and runny eggs with toast. Oh damn that sounds good.


OH GOD I WANT BRUNCH FOOD. mmmmmm


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

I was so hungry I nuked a hot dog  

I might have to go to the diner in the morning for an omlette, and home fries, and that great diner coffee.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Coffee to all when the hell is this weather going to dry out sorry about that you guys out there on the west coast


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

Pretty good start of the day pick !

Edit : show the up all night anrwy as F SHOT ,grey bush


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Pretty good start of the day pick !


What are you picking???


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

A tampon out ,so I can fuck a sleep !!!

edit : on the rag gingers are soooo HORNY


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> A tampon out ,so I can fuck a sleep !!!
> 
> edit : on the rag gingers are soooo HORNY


Sounds ruff best of luck to you with all of your endeavor ha ha ha


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m in love for over 30 years ,TEAM PLAYER !!

edit : I just get after it ,my JOB !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m in love for over 30 years ,TEAM PLAYER !!
> 
> edit : I just get after it ,my JOB !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

Where hell u get that ? That’s her butt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Where hell u get that ? That’s her butt


I'll never tell ha ha ha


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

FUCKER !!! I’m out ,later (I need bail money )!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Why yes I do for about 25 years now have a great day don't work that street corner too hard


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

I want coffee! Good morning chill people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

Morning.






He asked if I like it hot, and I do, but I think I just chared my butthole. Hand pressed tortilla tacos are hard to not have a few more.

How's everyone else doing this Sunday?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! My weekend starts in a few hours and then I get to get weekend high. Oh yes.
Spicy tacos sounds fun. Any plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want coffee! Good morning chill people.


Wait what you want coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

Sneakers on and laced, time to hit the streets  miles to go before I rest


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Well Socrates decided to shed last night and he is looking so good time for more coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sneakers on and laced, time to hit the streets  miles to go before I rest


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4941083


Good morning Jeff, RSAWR and everyone, final toke, stay cool


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff, RSAWR and everyone, final toke, stay cool


Enjoy your run


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 11, 2021)

Hope everyone has a great baked potato


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Hope everyone has a great baked potato


Only if it is twice-baked with cheese and bacon bits


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Only if it is twice-baked with cheese and bacon bits


Sour cream and chive?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Sour cream to me is like Christianity works for millions of people but not me


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Great! My weekend starts in a few hours and then I get to get weekend high. Oh yes.
> Spicy tacos sounds fun. Any plans for the rest of the day?


Trying to wake up today is hard.......no sleep from 1:30 to 6:30am


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sour cream to me is like Christianity works for millions of people but not me


You're dead to me... lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're dead to me... lol


And here I thought you liked honesty


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Trying to wake up today is hard.......no sleep from 1:30 to 6:30am


Good luck bridging the gap between your energy and everyone else's expectations today. And coffee.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sour cream to me is like Christianity works for millions of people but not me


I'm that way with ranch I eat my salads dry and people look at me like I'm a monster.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought you liked honesty


Honesty is fine, but how do you eat mexican food without sour cream


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Honesty is fine, but how do you eat mexican food without sour cream


Easily and often


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Easily and often


More hot sauce


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good luck bridging the gap between your energy and everyone else's expectations today. And coffee.


Green tea and raw honey for me. 



Rsawr said:


> Honesty is fine, but how do you eat mexican food without sour cream


  








Homemade Mexican Crema (Plus Some Substitutes)


Finally! If you're tired of searching for Mexican Crema in the markets here is the easiest way to make your own at home. Includes substitutes.




www.mexicanplease.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More hot sauce


Hmph... you escape this time, old man.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

I mean at least you didn't say that curdled milk sh*t ha ha ha just thinking about it gives me a shiver


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Coffee is low must get more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

we are good coffee to you all and once again


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Alright alright, I got out of bed. My coffee and joint look a little millenial today, but they do the same thing...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

All I here her saying is pain and more pain why is she so mean


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sneakers on and laced, time to hit the streets  miles to go before I rest


Stay Frost(y)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

I have to break out my squirrel chaserand the the sh*t is chewing holes in my siding I think he's got access to the Attic


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Stay Frost(y)


Yeah it's toasty out there and I'm done.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean at least you didn't say that curdled milk sh*t ha ha ha just thinking about it gives me a shiver


How about with some grape jelly? 





Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have to break out my squirrel chaserView attachment 4941121View attachment 4941122and the the sh*t is chewing holes in my siding I think he's got access to the Attic


Oh man, I had them in a rental attic. Chewing up insulation, and ductwork!! I had to get real proactive, with tree trimming, and ultimately poison. They are viscous too!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh, shit, he meant cottage cheese? I love cottage cheese. He is dead to me again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How about with some grape jelly?
> 
> View attachment 4941131
> 
> ...


Why why would you do that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How about with some grape jelly?
> 
> View attachment 4941131
> 
> ...


Shit I didn't even see the bottom of the post how did you end up getting them out


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> I'm that way with ranch I eat my salads dry and people look at me like I'm a monster.


My dad only ate the rabbit food raw. Never with a dressing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, shit, he meant cottage cheese? I love cottage cheese. He is dead to me again.


And you have officially move from the gutter to the Sewer I guess now you have a roof over your head


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you have officially move from the gutter to the Sewer I guess now you have a roof over your head


I didn't give you bad taste, don't take it out on me! I need my gutters, the rats in the sewers nibble on my toes while I sleep :[


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I didn't give you bad taste, don't take it out on me! I need my gutters, the rats in the sewers nibble on my toes while I sleep :[


Ya but you like it


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya but you like it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya but you like it


Was it not you who said something about fantasies and that furry thing


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was it not you who said something about fantasies and that furry thing


that was LG, I'm not a furry. lol No judgement though, just hate wearing warm things in the summer...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit I didn't even see the bottom of the post how did you end up getting them out


I wasn't sure it was squirrells at first. The tenant told me she thought it was mice, so I threw some mouse and rat poison packs up there. But then I saw their entry point from outside. I had to hire a tree service to trim the neighbors tree that they were climbing, and seal up the hole, and then me and my helper were up in the attic repairing the insulated ductwork they chewed up and found 3 dead bodies, apparently from the poison. Glad we found them or they would have stunk!! That was probably 5-6 years ago and they didn't come back, although the damned neighbors tree needs trimming again!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why why would you do that


My parents ate it that way. My step dad said it was a depression era "treat".


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My parents ate it that way. My step dad said it was a depression era "treat".


Pineapple is the new hype, but it is pretty good too... I like fresh black berries.


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why why would you do that


Agreed. When in doubt go with ketchup.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pineapple is the new hype, but it is pretty good too... I like fresh black berries.


Apple sauce


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Agreed. When in doubt go with ketchup.


That’s how my mom eats cottage cheese. With ketchup. Why? Whyyyyyy???????


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> that was LG, I'm not a furry. lol No judgement though, just hate wearing warm things in the summer...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

The frying pan is warming and a fresh pack of bacon, eggs and fresh squeezed oj....well they say it's fresh squeezed, lol. It's noon so I guess we'll call it brunch! Get your egg order in !


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4941174


I would eat that, without ketchup.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I would eat that, without ketchup.


Or with it


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tacos for dinner last night also!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I would eat that, without ketchup.


Might be to old to cut the mustard but never to old to lick the jar


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunday, donuts, caffeine and cannabis, now what?

Euro 2020 finals - England kicks the flopping, whining Italian bitch boys back to Rome in two hours!!!

Watching two granddaughters with wife later today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

A little lite reading bring out other self


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Tacos for dinner last night also!


I thought that was Richard Branson


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought that was Richard Branson


O but that makes it even funnier


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

Here we go yet again...Just finished breakfast, and a water alarm is going off in the basement. Water was coming up through the floor drain, which means, the sewer main is plugged, or the septic tank is full, or something like evil like that.

I started with drano and about to see if I got lucky, or if I am breaking out my 50' commercial snake. PLEASE drano!!! Bacon grease???? I hope!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

Good luck... sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here we go yet again...Just finished breakfast, and a water alarm is going off in the basement. Water was coming up through the floor drain, which means, the sewer main is plugged, or the septic tank is full, or something like evil like that.
> 
> I started with drano and about to see if I got lucky, or if I am breaking out my 50' commercial snake. PLEASE drano!!! Bacon grease???? I hope!


Here hoping just got back down from the attic and we have birdies that makes everything easier to deal with


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good luck... sounds like a nightmare.


It sure could be.

I did 2 loads of laundry and took a shower earlier and it was working ok, so it seems like the grease did something! Just went and got anotehr bottle of drano opener as it is going down, just slow.

One more try and then the snake comes out, and it's a bad ass


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Tacos for dinner last night also!


Lunch and dinner!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It sure could be.
> 
> I did 2 loads of laundry and took a shower earlier and it was working ok, so it seems like the grease did something! Just went and got anotehr bottle of drano opener as it is going down, just slow.
> 
> ...




It works like a charm.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Great! My weekend starts in a few hours and then I get to get weekend high. Oh yes.
> Spicy tacos sounds fun. Any plans for the rest of the day?


Spicy tacos are not as much fun when the time has come for spicy twicey.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Spicy tacos are not as much fun when the time has come for spicy twicey.


It's worth it every time....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4941276
> View attachment 4941277
> It works like a charm.


Thats is the scary good stuff! Scary when it boils back up out of the drain!! But yeah, awesome stuff. 

I did gte it with a big 80 oz bottle of Drano, then flushed with hot water. Easier than messing with the snake! Especially with a wounded hand.

I ALWAYS tell my tenants, NO bacon grease, or any other meat grease that hardens, and this is why. All from 3 slices of bacon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats is the scary good stuff! Scary when it boils back up out of the drain!! But yeah, awesome stuff.
> 
> I did gte it with a big 80 oz bottle of Drano, then flushed with hot water. Easier than messing with the snake! Especially with a wounded hand.
> 
> I ALWAYS tell my tenants, NO bacon grease, or any other meat grease that hardens, and this is why. All from 3 slices of bacon.


The hand doesn't belong anywhere near a drain snake.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The hand doesn't belong anywhere near a drain snake.


Mine is not auto feed so you do need a gloved hand...and I learned you do NOT want a latex glove on or it'll twist your wrist quicker than you can say "OUCH".

That was actually a stock photo of one that does have auto feed. They even tell you in the directions, wear gloves but not latex or rubber. I've only had to use that beast once so far, and it paid for itself on that job, at the places I just sold!!

Here's the one I have. Go to 4:30


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm wondering if I might have some roots growing in the sewer line. There are trees about 20' from the tank, so probably!! Time for some foaming root killer!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm wondering if I might have some roots growing in the sewer line. There are trees about 20' from the tank, so probably!! Time for some foaming root killer!


For all my other adventures, never once did I run afoul of a foaming root.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm wondering if I might have some roots growing in the sewer line. There are trees about 20' from the tank, so probably!! Time for some foaming root killer!


I used that in my yard drain, I also cut into it to make a dirt trap. I pulled one root out of it that went all the way under my patio.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I used that in my yard drain, I also cut into it to make a dirt trap. I pulled one root out of it that went all the way under my patio.


The more I think about it, the more I think roots are the problem. Because that little bit of grease shouldn't hurt squat! 

I have got to make some tree removal a fall project, and cut at least the dead Ash trees that are hanging over my house, or threatening my power lines. I was worried in the last wind storm. 

I don't think the sun peaked out once today, and it rained on and off all day.

Back to work tomorrow, with a few projects. Gotta get ready for the home inspector, and change a few furnace filters, etc. A trip to Lowes probably!


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think roots are the problem. Because that little bit of grease shouldn't hurt squat!
> 
> I have got to make some tree removal a fall project, and cut at least the dead Ash trees that are hanging over my house, or threatening my power lines. I was worried in the last wind storm.
> 
> ...


Can you get a root blade for the snake?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 11, 2021)

I need to grow some sativa this shit just puts me on my ass for the whole day if I wake and bake.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I need to grow some sativa this shit just puts me on my ass for the whole day if I wake and bake.
> 
> View attachment 4941485


They take FOREVER to flower, the one I grew I cut at 16 weeks and it could have gone longer.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I need to grow some sativa this shit just puts me on my ass for the whole day if I wake and bake.
> 
> View attachment 4941485


That's what finally did........been on sativa roll for a couple years.....beautiful change of head.....I'd been doing INDICAS way to long......smoking chocolope at moment, gets my mind engaged and body moving ! I've been getting much more done....lots more.....good choice!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2021)

I thought a good way to start the day, something different for me, is eat breakfast. So I took the time to prepare the "All American" breakfast.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Beat the heat today. 


Thinking about getting a new piece. 

I don't have a beaker bong. 65 with my discount. Thoughts? 




Or I keep it classy and smoke from an apple 




I'm not very classy so I'll probably go with the beaker. 



SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I need to grow some sativa this shit just puts me on my ass for the whole day if I wake and bake.
> 
> View attachment 4941485


Its


raratt said:


> They take FOREVER to flower, the one I grew I cut at 16 weeks and it could have gone longer.


They sure do, but it's worth the wait. I put out a load of chocolope I vegged for 4 months a while ago.....probably go down mid Oct........great stash for the cold, desolate winters. I keep two diff crops going so no wait time......they love that Sun!


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Its
> 
> They sure do, but it's worth the wait. I put out a load of chocolope I vegged for 4 months a while ago.....probably go down mid Oct........great stash for the cold, desolate winters. I keep two diff crops going so no wait time......they love that Sun!


The description sounds nice, I'd be growing it indoors. I read it gets tall though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm growing some hemp for CBD, these are going to be really bushy plants. I've never seen plants grow like these.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm growing some hemp for CBD, these are going to be really bushy plants. I've never seen plants grow like these.


Do you have consumption plans? Oils? Smoke?


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have consumption plans? Oils? Smoke?


My son wants it for anxiety, I plan on making vape oil. It's a cheaper and more compact alternative to dry herb vape pipes.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> My son wants it for anxiety, I plan on making vape oil. It's a cheaper and more compact alternative to dry herb vape pipes.


Do you have links for your vape oil concoctions? I have been looking into making vape oils because a friend was curious


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Beat the heat today.
> View attachment 4941529
> 
> Thinking about getting a new piece.
> ...


I do like a good poke and puff, but the bong is sweet too


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have links for your vape oil concoctions? I have been looking into making vape oils because a friend was curious


I just surfed it up, haven't tried to do it yet. Debating on whether to evap a tincture to do it or not.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just surfed it up, haven't tried to do it yet. Debating on whether to evap a tincture to do it or not.


That's where I am, I have an evaporated tincture now, but I'm not willing to risk my own lungs to test it. Glad we're both slogging, haha


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's where I am, I have an evaporated tincture now, but I'm not willing to risk my own lungs to test it. Glad we're both slogging, haha


My CBD plants are small, I have plenty of time.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> My CBD plants are small, I have plenty of time.


Ahhh, well if you find anything out I'd love to hear :]


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh, well if you find anything out I'd love to hear :]


I've been experimenting making, or attempting to make cart oil myself. Hopefully soon I'll have more time to try again. There are some pro's here that know what they are doing. The last batch I made is OK...My buddy has been vaping it. Not quite up to my liking, but gaining. I think anyways, lol.

Some info in the Concentrates and extracts forum.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> The description sounds nice, I'd be growing it indoors. I read it gets tall though.


Doing that too, last two yrs., got hang of it......some do wanna be 6ft, however I've had batches of short ""fireplug" types.....short,girth, nice manageable spread.......the long tall Sally's I place in other grow room, no bench, room from floor to ceiling, remove lower branches on approx bottom 3rd of plant and get great yield at top, or tie down. Sativa jettisons me into action even with fibromyalgia. Love that shit !


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Doing that too, last two yrs., got hang of it......some do wanna be 6ft, however I've had batches of short ""fireplug" types.....short,girth, nice manageable spread.......the long tall Sally's I place in other grow room, no bench, room from floor to ceiling, remove lower branches on approx bottom 3rd of plant and get great yield at top, or tie down. Sativa* jettisons me into action* even with fibromyalgia. Love that shit !


That's what I need...in a concentrate


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> The description sounds nice, I'd be growing it indoors. I read it gets tall though.


Many go short and stocky....pic of a few chocolope....approx 2.5 ft....fireplugs.....shitty, overexposed pic, just wanted you to see height. I'll probably stretch when flipped, but not through ceiling. Different room for the gals that wanna be 6ft.


manfredo said:


> That's what I need...in a concentrate


No shit...it's like moving around in a slurry of concrete......get sativa in me and I'm off and R unnning, moving and grooving, stimulated and very engaged in some activity,a godsend......was always growing indica before. Got a shitty pic of some 4 month old, 2.5 footer chocolopes......you'll see I'm old school....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Many go short and stocky....pic of a few chocolope....approx 2.5 ft....fireplugs.....shitty, overexposed pic, just wanted you to see height. I'll probably stretch when flipped, but not through ceiling. Different room for the gals that wanna be 6ft.
> 
> No shit...it's like moving around in a slurry of concrete......get sativa in me and I'm off and R unnning, moving and grooving, stimulated and very engaged in some activity,a godsend......was always growing indica before. Got a shitty pic of some 4 month old, 2.5 footer chocolopes......you'll see I'm old school....View attachment 4941636


Yeah I usually grow Indicas or hybrids because of our short outdoor grow season and high indoor electric costs....but yup they put me too sleep, and something with some pick me up would be nice at times!

Plants look healthy! I have never tried coco before!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I usually grow Indicas or hybrids because of our short outdoor grow season and high indoor electric costs....but yup they put me too sleep, and something with some pick me up would be nice at times!
> 
> Plants look healthy! I have never tried coco before!


Coco is fun! 
Does a bong hit vs a tincture hit you differently? I can't hit the bong before work, but when I take tincture I always feel some get up and go once it hits


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I usually grow Indicas or hybrids because of our short outdoor grow season and high indoor electric costs....but yup they put me too sleep, and something with some pick me up would be nice at times!
> 
> Plants look healthy! I have never tried coco before!


Actually it's just a couple of inches of coir on top of a peat based "pro-mix"type of medium.....just topping off pot with what I had. Did the coco "thang", unfortunately I have a life......things I have to do other than stand there 24-7 and dump water into the pots........oh, those f'ing roots get air(oxygen) alright...the water only stays in the pot for about 12 seconds ( hyperbole of course), more like feeding a wood stove.......I like the sphagnum........holds some f'ing water, doesn't run me ragged......just MY opinion ......for those "Pouncers" out there ready to rip me a new a-hole for ragging on coir.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Morning.






It's raining.....I'll be in my shop.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol yeah things are kinda scary. Easy money in a bull market. If you have stable coins and didn’t sell at a loss then you haven’t lost anything cuz these will rise again. With crypto’s volatility I’ve learned to take profit wherever I can. When a coin jumps in price I sell enough to recoup my investment plus some profit and leave remaining coins as a “moon bag” if it goes to the moon, great. If not, no biggie cuz I got my money back plus some. You can also short these. Basically betting on a price drop.
> 
> good talking to ya


My brother talked us into buying a of etherium when it as $3,400 and it collapsed shortly after. We also have a bunch of dodge but the loss on that is minor compared to etherium. Never take investment advise from family lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother talked us into buying a of etherium when it as $3,400 and it collapsed shortly after. We also have a bunch of dodge but the loss on that is minor compared to etherium. Never take investment advise from family lol.


Yiiiikes....


Good morning chill people. How are you guys today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yiiiikes....
> 
> 
> Good morning chill people. How are you guys today?


Doing fantastic, how about you? I need a weekend to recover from the weekend lol, nonstop from Saturday morning to Sunday night. Saturday at the beach and got to hang out and catch up with a couple friend that I haven't seen in forever on Sunday.

Didn't get to harvesting this weekend and I don't feel like doing it today. Maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing fantastic, how about you? I need a weekend to recover from the weekend lol, nonstop from Saturday morning to Sunday night. Saturday at the beach and got to hang out and catch up with a couple friend that I haven't seen in forever on Sunday.
> 
> Didn't get to harvesting this weekend and I don't feel like doing it today. Maybe tomorrow lol


I'm doing okay. My buddy is coming over in a little bit. Gonna teach him how to mix nutrients. Wish me patience.

That sounds all so lovely. Glad you're getting summer going right! You know, nobody likes to put themselves into trim jail, I wonder if those trim bowls are worth it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm doing okay. My buddy is coming over in a little bit. Gonna teach him how to mix nutrients. Wish me patience.
> 
> That sounds all so lovely. Glad you're getting summer going right! You know, nobody likes to put themselves into trim jail, I wonder if those trim bowls are worth it


I ordered a trim bowl the other day. Can't wait to check it out. 

Think I'm going to take a bunch of cuts from my 2 big girls. And put the biguns outside for the season. Haven't grown anything out there in a while.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm doing okay. My buddy is coming over in a little bit. Gonna teach him how to mix nutrients. Wish me patience.
> 
> That sounds all so lovely. Glad you're getting summer going right! You know, nobody likes to put themselves into trim jail, I wonder if those trim bowls are worth it


lol that's kinda cool. I haven't had the opportunity to share anything I've learned here. My sister looked after my grow when we were in hawaii but I was facetiming with her and walking her through it. Is this person completely green? 

I'm thinking this trim won't be too bad, the buds are big and most of the leaves are dead.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's kinda cool. I haven't had the opportunity to share anything I've learned here. My sister looked after my grow when we were in hawaii but I was facetiming with her and walking her through it. Is this person completely green?
> 
> I'm thinking this trim won't be too bad, the buds are big and most of the leaves are dead.


Haha, he's just my vacation watcher. He does smoke, but his tolerance is really low. I give him a half every other month maybe? He's good with my dogs, and I am leaving for a few days. Don't feel like learning blumats in a week.

I have taught a few people to grow though. My shitty basic style. It's fun and helps me learn. Lots of people around me have a medical card but didn't have stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I ordered a trim bowl the other day. Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Think I'm going to take a bunch of cuts from my 2 big girls. And put the biguns outside for the season. Haven't grown anything out there in a while.


Willie bought one and was telling me it's pretty good. Not great for big top colas but it did a great job on smaller buds from the pics he shared.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I ordered a trim bowl the other day. Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Think I'm going to take a bunch of cuts from my 2 big girls. And put the biguns outside for the season. Haven't grown anything out there in a while.


Please let us know how it goes! I love laziness being rewarded.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Coco is fun!
> Does a bong hit vs a tincture hit you differently? I can't hit the bong before work, but when I take tincture I always feel some get up and go once it hits


Mode of administration often changes a drugs effect, and good morning


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 12, 2021)

Good morning ya filthy animals.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Haha, he's just my vacation watcher. He does smoke, but his tolerance is really low. I give him a half every other month maybe? He's good with my dogs, and I am leaving for a few days. Don't feel like learning blumats in a week.
> 
> I have taught a few people to grow though. My shitty basic style. It's fun and helps me learn. Lots of people around me have a medical card but didn't have stuff.


I remember when an ounce would last us a few months, growing has ruined us lol. Is this his first time looking after your grow? You need about a week to get your blumats dialed in properly, their calibration instructions were way off for me and it got too dry.

This is our last week of hanging out before she has to go back to work and of course we're gonna have shit weather. Hard to believe it's been eight months since she last worked at the gym.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mode of administration often changes a drugs effect, and good morning


Good morning! Hope you're doing alright :]


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I remember when an ounce would last us a few months, growing has ruined us lol. Is this his first time looking after your grow? You need about a week to get your blumats dialed in properly, their calibration instructions were way off for me and it got too dry.
> 
> This is out last week of hanging out before she has to go back to work and of course we're gonna have shit weather. Hard to believe it's been eight months since she last worked at the gym.


Yeah, that's why I'm waiting on the blumats. I want to be here for the fiddling lol. He is scared of me, whenever I give him one of my concentrates he greens out. We have decided that if I give him flower he can figure it out on his own. He won't even share after my bong because I add kief... it is his first time, but I'm in late flower, they aren't finicky, and I use maxibloom and calmag. He can't mess up too badly....

Wow, working at a gym. I bet that is going to feel weird  sweaty strangers?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing fantastic, how about you? I need a weekend to recover from the weekend lol, nonstop from Saturday morning to Sunday night. Saturday at the beach and got to hang out and catch up with a couple friend that I haven't seen in forever on Sunday.
> 
> Didn't get to harvesting this weekend and I don't feel like doing it today. Maybe tomorrow lol





DarkWeb said:


> I ordered a trim bowl the other day. Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Think I'm going to take a bunch of cuts from my 2 big girls. And put the biguns outside for the season. Haven't grown anything out there in a while.


Boreal Curing posted this the other day and I'm seriously considering it. Oh and he's a nice guy, maybe he'll swing by and say good morning.


Boreal Curing said:


> I found love the day I got my Trim Bowl. The trim is great. I'm not entering buds in the Cannabis Cup, so fuck that. It's a no brainer at $130.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning! Hope you're doing alright :]


Good morning, and thanks! Today is a don't have to run day so I woke up late and I'm working my through an entire pot of coffee LOL. I hope you're feeling good too.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

I was feeling so good I forgot to wake and bake. Usually a good sign, haha. Monday is my favorite :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was feeling so good I forgot to wake and bake. Usually a good sign, haha. Monday is my favorite :]


That's great


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

Monday, Monday! It rained all freakin' night! At least it's supposed to warm up! And my basement stayed dry! 

Talked to my attorney this morning. He made me feel a little better about my sale!

Gonna try and get a few chores done now that my hand is semi healed. I took some stitches out...It's day 12...Just left 4 at the base of my thumb for a few more days  Probably be a month before it heals inside completely. Opening jars is a challenge!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Boreal Curing posted this the other day and I'm seriously considering it. Oh and he's a nice guy, maybe he'll swing by and say good morning.


I bought the 19"......wonder if I'll get bent blades. Hopefully that's not an issue.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday, Monday! It rained all freakin' night! At least it's supposed to warm up! And my basement stayed dry!
> 
> Talked to my attorney this morning. He made me feel a little better about my sale!
> 
> Gonna try and get a few chores done now that my hand is semi healed. I took some stitches out...It's day 12...Just left 4 at the base of my thumb for a few more days  Probably be a month before it heals inside completely. Opening jars is a challenge!


Did you only get stitches on the outside?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm waiting on the blumats. I want to be here for the fiddling lol. He is scared of me, whenever I give him one of my concentrates he greens out. We have decided that if I give him flower he can figure it out on his own. He won't even share after my bong because I add kief... it is his first time, but I'm in late flower, they aren't finicky, and I use maxibloom and calmag. He can't mess up too badly....
> 
> Wow, working at a gym. I bet that is going to feel weird  sweaty strangers?


by the amount you smoke, I'd be a little scared too 

She absolutely loves her job. She mainly works one on one with middle age white women who expect miracles without putting in the hard work or changing their diet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bought the 19"......wonder if I'll get bent blades. Hopefully that's not an issue.


Please let me know. I'd also like to see what you get. Something like that looks interesting to me. Especially now that I'm entering the trim window again LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday, Monday! It rained all freakin' night! At least it's supposed to warm up! And my basement stayed dry!
> 
> Talked to my attorney this morning. He made me feel a little better about my sale!
> 
> Gonna try and get a few chores done now that my hand is semi healed. I took some stitches out...It's day 12...Just left 4 at the base of my thumb for a few more days  Probably be a month before it heals inside completely. Opening jars is a challenge!


An attorney made you feel better!!! OMG


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> by the amount you smoke, I'd be a little scared too
> 
> She absolutely loves her job. She mainly works one on one with middle age white women who expect miracles without putting in the hard work or changing their diet.


Don't be scared, I won't hurt you. Come by any time for a smoke!  Just don't take anything I have labeled "will kill you" and you're fine.

Personal trainer? That sounds frustrating if her clients don't give it their gusto :/


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't be scared, I won't hurt you. Come by any time for a smoke!  Just don't take anything I have labeled "will kill you" and you're fine.
> 
> *Personal trainer? That sounds frustrating if her clients don't give it their gusto :/*


That's how I ended up doing surgery. General anesthesia is a beautiful thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Please let me know. I'd also like to see what you get. Something like that looks interesting to me. Especially now that I'm entering the trim window again LOL.


I will let everyone know. Hope it helps.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's how I ended up doing surgery. General anesthesia is a beautiful thing.


I still remember the horrible pre knock out banter of one of my anesthesiologists who thought I wouldn't remember it... *shudder*


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still remember the horrible pre knock out banter of one of my anesthesiologists who thought I wouldn't remember it... *shudder*


Count backwards from 100 LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't be scared, I won't hurt you. Come by any time for a smoke!  Just don't take anything I have labeled "will kill you" and you're fine.
> 
> Personal trainer? That sounds frustrating if her clients don't give it their gusto :/


I'd try it, probably need a comfy bed nearby.

She's also a dietitian. Most of the people that she works with are serious die hards but she also gets a lot of newbies who are 200lbs, eat 3,000+ calories a day and think an hour a week at the gym is going to make a difference without making lifestyle changes. Those ones do frustrate her when she can't get through to them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try it, probably need a comfy bed nearby.
> 
> She's also a dietitian. Most of the people that she works with are serious die hards but she also gets a lot of newbies who are 200lbs, eat 3,000+ calories a day and think an hour a week at the gym is going to make a difference without making lifestyle changes. Those ones doe frustrate her when she can't get through to them.


Is she a RD?


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still remember the horrible pre knock out banter of one of my anesthesiologists who thought I wouldn't remember it... *shudder*


Not sure if its the same stuff they used 15 years ago or so. But man did that stuff leave a horrible after taste when ya wake up lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife where are you? I'm officially drinking cup 2.5 of coffee to take up your slack! Most people do not care for a caffeinated me so we'll let this be on your head


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is she a RD?


No she has her masters and did her undergrad but she hasn't done the 1,200 hours internship or the cdr exam.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No she has her masters and did her undergrad but she hasn't done the 1,200 hours internship or the cdr exam.


I could never understand getting the PhD and not writing the dissertation either. Now you have a wedge to nag about


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Jeffislovinlife where are you? I'm officially drinking cup 2.5 of coffee to take up your slack! Most people do not care for a caffeinated me so we'll let this be on your head


 coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I will let everyone know. Hope it helps.


LOL so I also got a hanging round drying rack.......read the warning before you open.......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

My buddy looked at me and said "this is easy" so that's my plants sorted. He is happy to help. Yay! Coffee time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL so I also got a hanging round drying rack.......*read the warning before you open.......*


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My buddy looked at me and said "this is easy" so that's my plants sorted. He is happy to help. Yay! Coffee time.


That is EXACTLY what my husband said prior to me leaving for a weekend. I came home to find he'd killed the veg room.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That is EXACTLY what my husband said prior to me leaving for a weekend. I came home to find he'd killed the veg room.


Well my previous assistant looked me in the eyes and told me she didnt read the instructions and watered with plain tap. This is coco in mid flower... She ruined them, they look like shit and it is embarrassing, lol

This other friend looked at me like I was crazy and went its 3 ingredients, stop worrying. Much better.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That is EXACTLY what my husband said prior to me leaving for a weekend. I came home to find he'd killed the veg room.


Did he have a couch to sleep on, or was it the bag of rocks out back?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well my previous assistant looked me in the eyes and told me she didnt read the instructions and watered with plain tap. This is coco in mid flower... She ruined them, they look like shit and it is embarrassing, lol
> 
> This other friend looked at me like I was crazy and went its 3 ingredients, stop worrying. Much better.


Wyze cams are worth their weight in gold. I'd put one in my grow room so I could watch and help if necessary. Hopefully this will go smoothly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did he have a couch to sleep on, or was it the bag of rocks out back?


By that point I'd killed enough tables I knew losing genetics usually led to better genetics so I shrugged and growled.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wyze cams are worth their weight in gold. I'd put one in my grow room so I could watch and help if necessary. Hopefully this will go smoothly.


Hah, never smoothly, but hopefully I get to go to trim jail with schromba when I get back.

I'm not too worried, I'm only gone a few days, what's the worst that could happen... if they die and dry up 3 of the 5 will be decent hash plants :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Morning everyone....finally the rain has stopped....which is good now we can dry out for a bit.........oh you guys are talking about killed and destroyed plants....boy do i have one for you.....one of the reasons i was livid friday night......

wake up this morning to a balmy 74F this morning, morning dew on the ground.....high today 90F....

Coffee is up and it's fresh....

time to kill these crunchy taco's picked up 3 for a $1.50 ea.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4941892



Spring steel rings.......went from 10" to 24" across before I could blink. I did read the warning and even pointed it out to my wife while saying something like "wonder how many people don't read this"

Just point away and open.......don't try to hold them like I did......the fabric is slippery so the middle layers slip out when you try to control them from opening to fast

It just happened before I posted


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4941898
> Spring steel rings.......went from 10" to 24" before I could blink. I did read the warning and even pointed it out to my wife while saying something like "wonder how many people don't read this"
> 
> Just point away and open.......don't try to hold them like I did......the fabric is slippery so the middle layers slip out when you try to control them from opening to fast
> ...


We get to call 'you one eyed web' now?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....finally the rain has stopped....which is good now we can dry out for a bit.........oh you guys are talking about killed and destroyed plants....*boy do i have one for you*.....one of the reasons i was livid friday night......
> 
> wake up this morning to a balmy 74F this morning, morning dew on the ground.....high today 90F....
> 
> ...


And......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And......


Yup


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Budman didn't notice the crowd of us all staring, and walked right back to his tacos...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We get to call 'you one eyed web' now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could never understand getting the PhD and not writing the dissertation either. Now you have a wedge to nag about


Just imagine the life she could have provided me 

I only have a BSc.  so I can't nag too much


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just imagine the live she could have provided me
> 
> I only have a BSc.  so I can't nag too much


nagging is tied to how big your lungs are, friend. You can do it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My buddy looked at me and said "this is easy" so that's my plants sorted. He is happy to help. Yay! Coffee time.


Famous last words.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just imagine the live she could have provided me
> 
> I only have a BSc.  so I can't nag too much


Of course you can, you are simply ENCOURAGING her to complete self-fulfillment. In essence you are doing what she does, supporting her in living her best life


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> nagging is tied to how big your lungs are, friend. You can do it.


Such a fine line between nagging and encouragement.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Such a fine line between nagging and encouragement.


Yes, but it is LGs partner, so I don't have to worry about that fine line. I just get to be encouraging. I think I'm far enough away to avoid any earthquakes that may result.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Well Friday, my wife had a Dr's appt with the pumonary Dr......and the night before i had asked her sister to take her to it. Well she went, the dr put her on o2, which i knew was gonna happen.....well after the appt her sis and her sis's son went to go get her and bring her home. The wife asked me to open the house so i did and that when me and Dark were talking about clones and such. Well the wife called and asked me to come over cause of the dogs...so i went home to help....and i found this....



The top snapped off....now i don't why he did it, or if he did it intentionally, or if it was just an accident...can't really accuse him cause no one saw him, but i do know it was him, cause i found an empty Bud Ice bottle right next to it....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....finally the rain has stopped....which is good now we can dry out for a bit.........oh you guys are talking about killed and destroyed plants....boy do i have one for you.....one of the reasons i was livid friday night......
> 
> wake up this morning to a balmy 74F this morning, morning dew on the ground.....high today 90F....
> 
> ...


How are you going to do that nevermind what the what that sucks but I say clone it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well Friday, my wife had a Dr's appt with the pumonary Dr......and the night before i had asked her sister to take her to it. Well she went, the dr put her on o2, which i knew was gonna happen.....well after the appt her sis and her sis's son went to go get her and bring her home. The wife asked me to open the house so i did and that when me and Dark were talking about clones and such. Well the wife called and asked me to come over cause of the dogs...so i went home to help....and i found this....
> 
> View attachment 4941903
> 
> The top snapped off....now i don't why he did it, or if he did it intentionally, or if it was just an accident...can't really accuse him cause no one saw him, but i do know it was him, cause i found an empty Bud Ice bottle right next to it....


That's messed up.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Is it going to make it? What the heck man...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Now i did manage to take a few crood clone from the top........and i also patched up the bottom a little or the best i could do...it's amazing what you can do with gauze and some duct tap.......and from the looks the shock is over...



still makes me wonder what he was thinking...smh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well Friday, my wife had a Dr's appt with the pumonary Dr......and the night before i had asked her sister to take her to it. Well she went, the dr put her on o2, which i knew was gonna happen.....well after the appt her sis and her sis's son went to go get her and bring her home. The wife asked me to open the house so i did and that when me and Dark were talking about clones and such. Well the wife called and asked me to come over cause of the dogs...so i went home to help....and i found this....
> 
> View attachment 4941903
> 
> The top snapped off....now i don't why he did it, or if he did it intentionally, or if it was just an accident...can't really accuse him cause no one saw him, but i do know it was him, cause i found an empty Bud Ice bottle right next to it....


Get finger prints off that beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's messed up.


that it is......the most messed up part, and end of this month or the beginning of next month it would have gone to flower.....there were already pre-flowers on it too......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course you can, you are simply ENCOURAGING her to complete self-fulfillment. In essence you are doing what she does, supporting her in living her best life


It was really the internship that she didn't want to do. She had her choice between the public school system or a hospital.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that it is......the most messed up part, and end of this month or the beginning of next month it would have gone to flower.....there were already pre-flowers on it too......


Think it will make it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wyze cams are worth their weight in gold. I'd put one in my grow room so I could watch and help if necessary. Hopefully this will go smoothly.


I love my wyze cams... getting crispy in there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Get finger prints off that beer


i know it was him, cause i don't drink that......and i know the wife was inside and her sis too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think it will make it?


my fingers are crossed at this point.....i figure with what happen she may go into the idea of preserving herself aka Rode herself...then again if she doesn't .....well it's a wait and see at this point...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i know it was him, cause i don't drink that......and i know the wife was inside and her sis too.


I can tell you any beer I handed that guy rest of the summer would be the one I 'accidentally' left out of the cooler. At least say something... don't just leave it for you to find. come on.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you only get stitches on the outside?


Yes, just the good old walk in clinic did them. Doesn't seem to be any nerve damage. Getting better every day, but they were quite deep. 

Off to Lowes I guess, for some little items...including a new ceiling fan  Yes, I WILL use a ladder this time!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love my wyze cams... getting crispy in there.
> 
> View attachment 4941909


You may wish to lower your PPM later in the grow. I always do that, less is more.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, just the good old walk in clinic did them. Doesn't seem to be any nerve damage. Getting better every day, but they were quite deep.
> 
> Off to Lowes I guess, for some little items...including a new ceiling fan  Yes, *I WILL use a ladder this time!*!


If you don't please place the cameras better! I was feeling quite cheated off your last slip and fall.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love my wyze cams... getting crispy in there.
> 
> View attachment 4941909


eek


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> An attorney made you feel better!!! OMG


Explaining how I can screw the buyer if he screws me...a little thing called "assignment of rents"


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my fingers are crossed at this point.....i figure with what happen she may go into the idea of preserving herself aka Rode herself...then again if she doesn't .....well it's a wait and see at this point...


What's left should continue to grow. I've had deer top mine in full flower.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you don't please place the cameras better! I was feeling quite cheated off your last slip and fall.


NOW we get to the meat of it. She just wants to see us fall on our asses. And here I thought it was genuine concern


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's left should continue to grow. I've had deer top mine in full flower.


it should......now what kind of growth is my main concern right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Might just start new seeds for the new tents. I just caught this fucker


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i know it was him, cause i don't drink that......and i know the wife was inside and her sis too.


And he has not the balls to man up to it you have fire ants strap his ass over one let him squirm being drunk can only take you so far on the forgiveness scales


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was really the internship that she didn't want to do. She had her choice between the public school system or a hospital.


My youngest sister is a nutritionist and started out in the public schools, mostly the low income schools in Boston, then moved to a gym where she became a trainer...Her gym was like a freaking cult...and most of these people were at her wedding. It was ultra weird!!!

She dumped her hubby, re-married a guy she met at the gym, and now is popping out babies later in life  We "lovingly" refer to her as "the brat".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And he has not the balls to man up to it you have fire ants strap his ass over one let him squirm being drunk can only take you so far on the forgiveness scales


naw he's hasn't man upped this at all.....i even sent a msg to his mom and sent the same pic i posted here to her too.....trust me i wanted to go over and just blow his big toe off........when i saw it.....but my lovely wife said no...violence doesn't solve anything...so she hugged me, handed me a beer and my space tomatoes so i can figure out my next step.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You may wish to lower your PPM later in the grow. I always do that, less is more.


I lowered it to 300ppm last weekend. It's really dried up the past week.

I didn't do a flush. Not sure if that's necessary or just bro science. They're coming down this week for sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I lowered it to 300ppm last weekend. It's really dried up the past week.
> 
> I didn't do a flush. Not sure if that's necessary or just bro science. They're coming down this week for sure.


About every 2 weeks I run one day of water through them to rinse any retained salts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I lowered it to 300ppm last weekend. It's really dried up the past week.
> 
> I didn't do a flush. Not sure if that's necessary or just bro science. They're coming down this week for sure.


the only thing i flush, is my toliet when i'm done....js


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I lowered it to 300ppm last weekend. It's really dried up the past week.
> 
> I didn't do a flush. Not sure if that's necessary or just bro science. They're coming down this week for sure.


Yummy! What strains?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the only thing i flush, is my toliet when i'm done....js


Same here... lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My youngest sister is a nutritionist and started out in the public schools, mostly the low income schools in Boston, then moved to a gym where she became a trainer...Her gym was like a freaking cult...and most of these people were at her wedding. It was ultra weird!!!
> 
> She dumped her hubby, re-married a guy she met at the gym, and now is popping out babies later in life  We "lovingly" refer to her as "the brat".


So it's a natural progression to the gym. A cult is a great description lol, I'm kinda excited to go back for the first time on Saturday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yummy! What strains?


Bubba's gift. It was supposed to be chemdawg but I killed my seeds. 









Buy Bubba's Gift - Humboldt Seeds


Buy feminized Bubba's Gift! ✓Humboldt Californian Genetics ✓WE GUARANTEE: 99% female plants ✓FREE cannabis seeds! - ✓SAFE Shipping




www.humboldtseeds.net


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bubba's gift. It was supposed to be chemdawg but I killed my seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I bet you're getting excited, haha


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother talked us into buying a of etherium when it as $3,400 and it collapsed shortly after. We also have a bunch of dodge but the loss on that is minor compared to etherium. Never take investment advise from family lol.


I think eth will be fine. I’ve seen 6k predictions by end of year. just hold. I got Doge at .03 sold off some @ .73 or .74. I’m still in profit with my moon bag.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother talked us into buying a of etherium when it as $3,400 and it collapsed shortly after. We also have a bunch of dodge but the loss on that is minor compared to etherium. Never take investment advise from family lol.


He didn’t steer you wrong. Eth is solid and not going anywhere. You could have got cheaper though


----------



## Boreal Curing (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Boreal Curing posted this the other day and I'm seriously considering it. Oh and he's a nice guy, maybe he'll swing by and say good morning.


Mornin'
Had a busy week getting my late starts in the ground.




DarkWeb said:


> I bought the 19"......wonder if I'll get bent blades. Hopefully that's not an issue.


I think it might be an issue it you do lots. Like 20+ lbs. But while you're not using it (until next harvest), take the blade out and lay it on a flat surface. You'll find spacers where the blade attaches. I took them out to get a closer trim.

Mine came with an extra blade but I ordered extras just in case.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> Mornin'
> Had a busy week getting in my late starts in the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to check it out. Welcome to TNT


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2021)

Morning all, I have my best friend & his wife coming in from Va, first time in CA will be spending the week here. Will be a blast! 

Stay Baked!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> Mornin'
> Had a busy week getting in my late starts in the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the mad house known as RIU looking forward to seeing what you get up to


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> chemdawg but I killed my seeds.


Best thing to do with Chemdawg IMHO...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome! I bet you're getting excited, haha


lol I always get excited like a kid at christmas at harvest time... that wears off after a couple hours of trimming. I think I'll be able to pull most of the the leaves off this time. 

After this grow I'm making some changes in the room. I want to pull down all the panda film and put a couple thick coats of white latex paint (like everyone here recommended in the first place lol) I've also got a gallon of flex seal liquid. I'm going to put that on the floor and six inches up the walls so I don't have to worry about water spillage anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Best thing to do with Chemdawg IMHO...lol.


lol that bad eh? At $100 for five seeds it kinda sucks tho.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that bad eh? At $100 for five seeds it kinda sucks tho.


3 week old dead skunk in a pan of diesel bad. Vultures would run away from it. I found no redeeming qualities. I guess some people like it, not this old dude.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> 3 week old dead skunk in a pan of diesel bad. Vultures would run away from it. I found no redeeming qualities.


lol. How was the high. I really liked the looks of @Dr.Amber Trichome chemdawg grow.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol. How was the high. I really liked the looks of @Dr.Amber Trichome chemdawg grow.


I couldn't get past the smell, didn't even try it. I have a grow journal link on my signatures, first ones I grew.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> I think eth will be fine. I’ve seen 6k predictions by end of year. just hold. I got Doge at .03 sold off some @ .73 or .74. I’m still in profit with my moon bag.





jerryb73 said:


> He didn’t steer you wrong. Eth is solid and not going anywhere. You could have got cheaper though


That would be nice, heck I'd even be happy to get out what we put in. @DarkWeb said the same thing about keeping it for the long haul. My brother has been into this for a while. He's been making etherium at home for a couple years, he tried explaining it to me in great detail but it put me in a boredom coma... nerds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> Mornin'
> Had a busy week getting in my late starts in the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the mad house of wake and bake..........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I couldn't get past the smell, didn't even try it. I have a grow journal link on my signatures, first ones I grew.


you're gonna make me turn on signatures aren't you. 

Weird, could it be something environmental? It has so many positive reviews. 

I don't think I've ever had weed that I couldn't get over the smell. Had a couple vape cartridges that kinda tasted like a mix of wrigley's gum and dish soap.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're gonna make me turn on signatures aren't you.
> 
> Weird, could it be something environmental? It has so many positive reviews.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had weed that I couldn't get over the smell. Had a couple vape cartridges that kinda tasted like a mix of wrigley's gum and dish soap.







__





First Grow


I built a 6'x6'x8' grow room. I am starting with 3 Chemdawg 4 clones. I am using Kellogg raised bed potting soil with added vermiculite for drainage. I have 5 T8 LED 24W full spectrum lights at the moment with plans on adding more light in the future. I am staying with LED for electricity and...



www.rollitup.org





I guess it a preference I have from what I smoked as a youngster, all the bud we had back then smelled very appetizing. It was the first time I took clones also.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> 3 week old dead skunk in a pan of diesel bad. Vultures would run away from it. I found no redeeming qualities. I guess some people like it, not this old dude.


You mean…the best smell? So, you had a super skunk pheno and let it go? My balls just receded into my stomach hearing that. 

Lol that’s one of my favorites…if you ever come across one again, now you know what to do with it…send it my way!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot that you joined not long before me. Your grow space is a lot bigger now!

I don't mind that diesely flavour that stays in your sinuses for a bit. 

Smells like foot lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I forgot that you joined not long before me. Your grow space is a lot bigger now!
> 
> I don't mind that diesely flavour that stays in your sinuses for a bit.
> 
> ...


a smell like that.....outside....i let my neighbor figure out if i killed a skunk or something.....or he'll prolly ask....what is that illustrous oder over there....hehe


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I forgot that you joined not long before me. Your grow space is a lot bigger now!
> 
> I don't mind that diesely flavour that stays in your sinuses for a bit.
> 
> ...


I just added a veg closet in the house, the flower room is the same.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You mean…the best smell? So, you had a super skunk pheno and let it go? My balls just receded into my stomach hearing that.
> 
> Lol that’s one of my favorites…if you ever come across one again, now you know what to do with it…send it my way!


The nursery discontinued it. Out of all that I have grown so far the Strawberry Cheesecake has been my favorite, totally different lineage than what @tyler.durden grows. They were beautiful plants also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> a smell like that.....outside....i let my neighbor figure out if i killed a skunk or something.....or he'll prolly ask....what is that illustrous oder over there....hehe


lol I was half way done my first harvest when I had to go to the drug store to buy some alcohol. It never occurred to me that I reeked of weed until I was standing in line and that's all I could smell. I sniffed the air and looked around like I was trying to find the source... nobody bought it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just added a veg closet in the house, the flower room is the same.


Did you start growing when you joined?


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you start growing when you joined?


A little bit before, I was on another site for awhile but it was lame. Prop 64 inspired me, then I got to mess with the city over their antiquated permit process, guess who won that battle? They never fulfilled their end of the obligation so I never renewed it, I'm not going to remind them either.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was half way done my first harvest when I had to go to the drug store to buy some alcohol. It never occurred to me that I reeked of weed until I was standing in line and that's all I could smell. I sniffed the air and looked around like I was trying to find the source... nobody bought it.


lol, i was like that when i went to the local store to refill the beer space.......i could smell it....walked up to the counter guy fixen to pay....he smile and said love the perfume....i "lol'd"....ode de la space tomatoes....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol, i was like that when i went to the local store to refill the beer space.......i could smell it....walked up to the counter guy fixen to pay....he smile and said love the perfume....i "lol'd"....ode de la space tomatoes....


lol you owned it?

Shower and change of clothes before I leave the house after harvesting now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> A little bit before, I was on another site for awhile but it was lame. Prop 64 inspired me, then I got to mess with the city over their antiquated permit process, guess who won that battle? They never fulfilled their end of the obligation so I never renewed it, I'm not going to remind them either.


Do you need a permit to grow for personal use in California? 

I got a bunch of info from icmag.com but never signed up. Glad I found RIU, this place cracks me up ever day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you owned it?
> 
> Shower and change of clothes before I leave the house after harvesting now.


he knew....he's originally from northern india...he told me he knew when we had lunch one saturday afternoon.... his wife is not a bad cook i might add


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I always get excited like a kid at christmas at harvest time... that wears off after a couple hours of trimming. I think I'll be able to pull most of the the leaves off this time.
> 
> After this grow I'm making some changes in the room. I want to pull down all the panda film and put a couple thick coats of white latex paint (like everyone here recommended in the first place lol) I've also got a gallon of flex seal liquid. I'm going to put that on the floor and six inches up the walls so I don't have to worry about water spillage anymore.


Let me know how that flex seal liquid works out. Since I'm renting I put down a pond tarp in my grow room that has saved my ass many times. It will be simple to take out when I move from here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Let me know how that flex seal liquid works out. Since I'm renting I put down a pond tarp in my grow room that has saved my ass many times. It will be simple to take out when I move from here.


Will do. once it's done I'm planning on putting the pots right on the floor without saucers. 

How are you feeling? I saw you posts in another threat that you didn't have a great experience at the hospital.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> he knew....he's originally from northern india...he told me he knew when we had lunch one saturday afternoon.... his wife is not a bad cook i might add


lol that would have been fun to be a fly on the wall. Did he just come out and tell you that you stink of weed?


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you need a permit to grow for personal use in California?
> 
> I got a bunch of info from icmag.com but never signed up. Glad I found RIU, this place cracks me up ever day.


Each city can add requirements for permitting and footprint of the grow room. The county I'm in just requires a building inspection when you initially build a room, and no reinspection's. By law the cities can't charge individuals more than what it costs them to inspect the building, they can't charge you for growing it. Outdoor grows aren't allowed in this county either. The city wants to reinspect every year to make sure no modifications have been done, can't trust stoners...lol. 6 plants total are allowed, of any size. It is part of the municipal code also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that would have been fun to be a fly on the wall. Did he just come out and tell you that you stink of weed?


naw he didn't....just gave me a head nod....and we ate...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Each city can add requirements for permitting and footprint of the grow room. The county I'm in just requires a building inspection when you initially build a room, and no reinspection's. By law the cities can't charge individuals more than what it costs them to inspect the building, they can't charge you for growing it. Outdoor grows aren't allowed in this county either. The city wants to reinspect every year to make sure no modifications have been done, can't trust stoners...lol. 6 plants total are allowed, of any size. It is part of the municipal code also.


Crazy! All that for six plants? Do they consider unrooted clones plants too?


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! All that for six plants? Do they consider unrooted clones plants too?


Probably.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will do. once it's done I'm planning on putting the pots right on the floor without saucers.
> 
> How are you feeling? I saw you posts in another threat that you didn't have a great experience at the hospital.


Yeah, my stay was awful. I'm gonna get my thoughts together and post about specifics. Just happy to be high at home, with my son stopping by to take care of plant shit for a while. He's eager to learn all the aspects, and wants to start his own grow once he's learned enough.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will do. once it's done I'm planning on putting the pots right on the floor without saucers.
> 
> How are you feeling? I saw you posts in another threat that you didn't have a great experience at the hospital.


I'd put a hydro tray on the floor. It holds your pots above the run off and is easy to drain
Something like that








Botanicare OD Black Tray - 4' x 4' direct from Growers House


Botanicare Outside Dimension 48




growershouse.com


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you owned it?
> 
> Shower and change of clothes before I leave the house after harvesting now.


My pain management dr is an hour away so I often toke on the way there. One day I forgot my pipe was in my pocket, and the PA asked me if I smoked. I said yes. She said, "I know, you reek, get out of here before the doctor smells it". 

Well damned the sun came out and it's hot and muggy, although they are calling for more storms. Coulda shoulda woulda cut some lawn! Oh well, getting my garage picked up. I use to have the habit of putting things away when I was done....I need that habit back!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Probably.


IMO that's just stupid. When doing my license application it looks like I applied for crazy amount, but it's because you have to account for everything including unrooted clones. 



curious2garden said:


> I'd put a hydro tray on the floor. It holds your pots above the run off and is easy to drain
> Something like that
> 
> 
> ...


Why is a piece of plastic so damn expensive? I was leaning that way until I saw a 3x6 was $240 CAD! A gallon of flex seal is $60.



tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, my stay was awful. I'm gonna get my thoughts together and post about specifics. Just happy to be high at home, with my son stopping by to take care of plant shit for a while. He's eager to learn all the aspects, and wants to start his own grow once he's learned enough.


 that sucks, sorry Tyler. A mini-me apprentice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My pain management dr is an hour away so I often toke on the way there. One day I forgot my pipe was in my pocket, and the PA asked me if I smoked. I said yes. She said, "I know, you reek, get out of here before the doctor smells it".
> 
> Well damned the sun came out and it's hot and muggy, although they are calling for more storms. Coulda shoulda woulda cut some lawn! Oh well, getting my garage picked up. I use to have the habit of putting things away when I was done....I need that habit back!!


did you just have to go put it in your car?


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! All that for six plants? Do they consider unrooted clones plants too?


Technically med patients can grow 24, or up to the "amount required for their ailment", but counties and cities can regulate the size of the grow room, or whether outdoor is allowed.


----------



## Boreal Curing (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IMO that's just stupid. When doing my license application it looks like I applied for crazy amount, but it's because you have to account for everything including unrooted clones.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a piece of plastic so damn expensive? I was leaning that way until I saw a 3x6 was $240 CAD! A gallon of flex seal is $60.


I've been using boot trays for years. The good ones sell out in winter and only the junky ones are left in spring time. So you have to keep an eye out for them early and pull the trigger when you find them.

It's not the plastic, it's the cost of the mold that's crazy expensive. I had to get a couple molds made for some of my stuff. 24k later, I had ONE single piece. The minimum order was more than I could *ever use, but I needed it so... I bit my lip and payed the man.


These look promising for the greenhouse.








Dandux Dividable Stackable Plastic Box 50P0114034 - 22-1/2"L x 17-1/2"W x 3-1/2"H, Gray


Dandux Dividable Stackable Plastic Box 50P0114034 - 22-1/2"L x 17-1/2"W x 3-1/2"H, Gray. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.ca



www.globalindustrial.ca








raratt said:


> Technically med patients can grow 24, or up to the "amount required for their ailment", but counties and cities can regulate the size of the grow room, or whether outdoor is allowed.


The Supreme Court of Canada is on our side. Absolutely NO ONE can stop you from growing your meds. Want to grow 50 in your yard? Go at it. Want to grow 350 in your basement and ruin your house with mold? Knock yourself out. lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

I bought a few of these and set one end on a board so they would drain to the front where I could use my pump to empty them.








IRIS 41 Qt. Underbed Storage Box in Clear 200430 - The Home Depot


Do you have a shortage of storage; This classic storage box helps you gets to the bottom of the issue by fitting neatly under the bed, making sure no space goes to waste. Perfectly sized for clothing,



www.homedepot.com





Someone was giving away 2 boot trays so I picked them up also. They don't quite fit where I was going to use them, but the price was right.


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you owned it?
> 
> Shower and change of clothes before I leave the house after harvesting now.


I believe it was @Indacouch that had pics of his beard with a nug embedded. 
Said he did not know it was there until after leaving a convenience store.






I made a gif but it has been lost.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is a piece of plastic so damn expensive? I was leaning that way until I saw a 3x6 was $240 CAD! A gallon of flex seal is $60.


It will last a very long time.


----------



## Boreal Curing (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It will last a very long time.


I found a 4x8 tray at a garage sale. It looked like it was 25 years old and was covered in fiberglass patches. Holes were patched over holes. A steal at $50. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> I found a 4x8 tray at a garage sale. It looked like it was 25 years old and was covered in fiberglass patches. Holes were patched over holes. A steal at $50. lol


I've had a 2'x4' that's almost as old......never a problem. Don't know how thin the one was you where looking at.

Actually just put it in storage yesterday. Probably could use some clr and a new band clamp but still just as good as when it was drilled.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> I've been using boot trays for years. The good ones sell out in winter and only the junky ones are left in spring time. So you have to keep an eye out for them early and pull the trigger when you find them.
> 
> It's not the plastic, it's the cost of the mold that's crazy expensive. I had to get a couple molds made for some of my stuff. 24k later, I had ONE single piece. The minimum order was more than I could *ever use, but I needed it so... I bit my lip and payed the man.
> 
> ...





DarkWeb said:


> It will last a very long time.


I‘ll have to think about it… I can think of a million other things I’d like to spend $200+ On.

you don’t think flex seal will work?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> I believe it was @Indacouch that had pics of his beard with a nug embedded.
> Said he did not know it was there until after leaving a convenience store.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I‘ll have to think about it… I can think of a million other things I’d like to spend $200+ On.
> 
> you don’t think flex seal will work?


Sure it can work.....but if you move the pan can move with you.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

@BudmanTX we have to talk about your candy game.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure it can work.....but if you move the pan can move with you.....


if we ever move I have no idea what I'll do with that room lol.


----------



## Boreal Curing (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I‘ll have to think about it… I can think of a million other things I’d like to spend $200+ On.
> 
> you don’t think flex seal will work?


It absolutely will work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if we ever move I have no idea what I'll do with that room lol.


But you'd have inspiration! LOL it's cheaper than a good light and will last longer. It's really not a bad investment. You can always drill it for a f&d or use it for a DTW with a res.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

One of those will be gone in a minute.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

I need to find pics of my self draining saucers...
Edit:


I drilled them out and glued part of an elbow into the edge of them, then I added longer hoses and an elbow to let the hoses drain into a platter on the back end of the floor. I suck out the water with my fountain pump I use to water with and put it in gallon water bottles. I take the excess water and use it on other plants.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to find pics of my self draining saucers...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> One of those will be gone in a minute.....
> View attachment 4942346


Ok.....it took 11 minutes


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> I believe it was @Indacouch that had pics of his beard with a nug embedded.
> Said he did not know it was there until after leaving a convenience store.
> 
> 
> ...


Beards are good for storage. Like a bra for the face


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you just have to go put it in your car?


No, I left...I didn't need to see the doctor that day


Laughing Grass said:


> I‘ll have to think about it… I can think of a million other things I’d like to spend $200+ On.
> 
> you don’t think flex seal will work?


It may leak in time, as the wood expands and contracts...Probably pond liner or a plastic tub would be better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BudmanTX we have to talk about your candy game.


Holy shit..where did you find that...lol

Honestly some of the infusions down here are a little.....hmmm....  

Other are really not bad..tbh..it's a taste,test in some cases....js


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> I believe it was @Indacouch that had pics of his beard with a nug embedded.
> Said he did not know it was there until after leaving a convenience store.
> 
> 
> ...


I think many of us have done something similar. Mine was re 2017


curious2garden said:


> Yeah cause THAT won't attract any attention
> 
> One of my more creative moves was to lose an entire limb while trimming. Looked all over for it. Finally gave up figuring the dog snagged it. Forgot about it and went about my errands. Couldn't figure out why everyone was so interested in granny ass.
> 
> Found out when I got home, sigh........ I guess you just don't reach over and pull a limb off some old women's ass these days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

Day 1 flower . Boom !lights off and Looking real good.she sure is hungry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It may leak in time, as the wood expands and contracts...Probably pond liner or a plastic tub would be better.


I used a waterbed liner for years.
Totally removed the water leakage apprehension and they're cheap.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Good morning chill people.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used a waterbed liner for years.
> Totally removed the water leakage apprehension and they're cheap.


Great idea, and they must come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people.


Good morning. I just had to ask Google if it is Tuesday or Wednesday...and I'm not even stoned, yet. 

Rained all night and supposed to rain again this afternoon. Heading to do repairs and cut lawn, hopefully, in between rain storms. This area is getting hit hard with storms....roads washed out, trees down, people w/o electric.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning. I just had to ask Google if it is Tuesday or Wednesday...and I'm not even stoned, yet.
> 
> Rained all night and supposed to rain again this afternoon. Heading to do repairs and cut lawn, hopefully, in between rain storms. This area is getting hit hard with storms....roads washed out, trees down, people w/o electric.


Yikes, that rough of a week already, huh? Good luck with the rain.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people.


Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But you'd have inspiration! LOL it's cheaper than a good light and will last longer. It's really not a bad investment. You can always drill it for a f&d or use it for a DTW with a res.


The thing is with blumat you're not watering to run off, it's just a slow drip. My saucers are always bone dry. I just want to protect the wooden floor from water damage and be able to scrub it clean after each grow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Morning peoples.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Morning.


No sun today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4942688
> 
> No sun today


ditto... all week.

We're supposed to get a supercell thunderstorm today. I have no idea what that is but nothing bad ever follows the word super right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The thing is with blumat you're not watering to run off, it's just a slow drip. My saucers are always bone dry. I just want to protect the wooden floor from water damage and be able to scrub it clean after each grow.


Maybe It's still early and my brain is trying to figure it out. 

I thought you said you wanted to spray flex seal on the floor and a little up the walls. Wouldn't that screw up the floor?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ditto... all week.
> 
> We're supposed to get a supercell thunderstorm today. I have no idea what that is but nothing bad ever follows the word super right?


Super DarkWeb.......


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2021)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 13, 2021)

Flex seal don't play no shit


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Super DarkWeb.......


Can super darkweb press nugs with just his bare fingers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe It's still early and my brain is trying to figure it out.
> 
> I thought you said you wanted to spray flex seal on the floor and a little up the walls. Wouldn't that screw up the floor?


Not the spray, it's the liquid









Flex Seal Liquid


THICK RUBBERIZED LIQUID YOU CAN BRUSH, ROLL, DIP AND POUR Seals out air, water and moisture and is mildew, chemical and UV resistant. Available in black, white, clear, and grey. • Concrete and asphalt repair • Foundation repair • Prevent basement seepage • Weatherize and seal out moisture •...




www.flexseal.ca





It's completely enclosed, including the floor, sitting on top of the cement floor. It's all made of oriented strandboard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can super darkweb press nugs with just his bare fingers?


Yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not the spray, it's the liquid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are sealing the wood itself? 

Any moisture that does get in will never dry.......ruin the wood and maybe mold. You want air to get everywhere so you don't have mold problems.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


The Mary Poppins effect


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So you are sealing the wood itself?
> 
> Any moisture that does get in will never dry.......ruin the wood and maybe mold. You want air to get everywhere so you don't have mold problems.


By that logic wouldn't covering the walls and ceiling with latex paint have the same effect? The floor has always been covered with panda film so it is dry other than ambient humidity. 

I'm not trying to argue, just trying to be cheap lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4942688
> 
> No sun today






Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not the spray, it's the liquid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd worry about OSB delamination. I'd get another piece of OSB and put it over the floor and up the sides and flex seal that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> By that logic wouldn't covering the walls and ceiling with latex paint have the same effect? The floor has always been covered with panda film so it is dry other than ambient humidity.
> 
> I'm not trying to argue, just trying to be cheap lol.


Yes. 

Actually, a piece of heavy plastic taped down on a cement floor for a few hrs is a moisture test in a basement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd worry about OSB delamination. I'd get another piece of OSB and put it over the floor and up the sides and flex seal that.


I like this idea! A 4x8 sheet of 1/8" OSB is only $30 at home depot. 



DarkWeb said:


> Yes.
> 
> Actually, a piece of heavy plastic taped down on a cement floor for a few hrs is a moisture test in a basement.


if you do that are you hoping that you don't see any moisture under the plastic? 

Our floor isn't raw cement. It has a thick grey rubber coat sprayed on the floor and all the way up the walls until the wood framing starts.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

This stuff is thin and I think would be water resistant and could still be sealed with flex seal. I used it on the walls of my flower room.








Hardboard Tempered Panel (Common: 1/8 in. 4 ft. x 8 ft.; Actual: 0.115 in. x 47.7 in. x 95.7 in.) 832777 - The Home Depot


This is a premium hardboard with high internal bond, exceptional stability and smoothness that's ideal for paneling, furniture, fixtures, toys, general manufacturing and applications where painting or



www.homedepot.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like this idea! A 4x8 sheet of 1/8" OSB is only $30 at home depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly  

The grey coating is probably epoxy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> This stuff is thin and I think would be water resistant and could still be sealed with flex seal. I used it on the walls of my flower room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The osb is more water resistant then mdf.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The osb is more water resistant then mdf.


This stuff isn't normal mdf, it's treated. I don't think 1/8 inch normal mdf would hold together.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> This stuff is thin and I think would be water resistant and could still be sealed with flex seal. I used it on the walls of my flower room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's always greenboard and tiling the mother fucker  but I'm bored and hot.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

I think I'd just seal the existing OSB, if it doesn't need more support.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

I have a leftover piece of Hardiboard you can have...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> This stuff isn't normal mdf, it's treated. I don't think 1/8 inch normal mdf would hold together.


It's peg board without the holes. OSB can take direct rain for a bit till the roof of the house is built.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's peg board without the holes. OSB can take direct rain for a bit till the roof of the house is built.


I know, I've built stuff. I built my second garage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

Morning everyone....hope all is good in your worlds today...mines ok so far....last night got home...walked into the house...wife came over gave me a hug..said your beer in the fridge...so i grabbed one...went over to my couch...looked outside where my experiment was and just smh.....soon after the wife comes out, i've already had a little space tomato in me while watching Hell's Kitchen...she sits on the side...ask if i'm still pissed....i said yes....she says you have more seeds don't you....i say yes i do why, what's on your brain....how about tomorrow we crack some more.. ....gotta love that woman......

73F this morning with 91% humidity.....high today 90F....

coffee is up and it's fresh......

welp i'm gonna look around for a cloner today...see if i can find one not big thinking about 12 spots if i can find one....so that way if something like this ever happens again....i'm ready..

bean and cheese taco's today....and the good green sauce......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

yeah....umm...i'm gonna feel that green sauce later....WOW.......now that was a spicy meatball........mouth is still numb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's always greenboard and tiling the mother fucker  but I'm bored and hot.


This could be expensive. Bet it would look great!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This could be expensive. Bet it would look great!


Super practical too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

This little guy has been hanging out on our patio for two days. Every time you get close he sticks out his back legs... so threatening.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This little guy has been hanging out on our patio for two days. Every time you get close he sticks out his back legs... so threatening.
> View attachment 4942769


Better get off his patio then...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This little guy has been hanging out on our patio for two days. Every time you get close he sticks out his back legs... so threatening.
> View attachment 4942769


Japanese beetle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Super practical too.


I want to do that to our countertops in the kitchen and replace the cabinets,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Japanese beetle?


Holy cow you know your scarabs!









Japanese Beetles


Identify, control, and get rid of Japanese Beetles with these tips from The Old Farmer's Almanac.




www.almanac.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to do that to our countertops in the kitchen and replace the cabinets,


I'd like concrete countertops.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like concrete countertops.


I have a extra with a ss sink in storage.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a extra with a ss sink in storage.


You have a kitchen sink in storage... there is a joke here but I'm not high enough to find it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like concrete countertops.


No more countertop sex


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You have a kitchen sink in storage... there is a joke here but I'm not high enough to find it


light day for you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a extra with a ss sink in storage.


I've got the stainless sink I love. But I can't use these base cabinets. So I'd need new cabinets too AND then we hit the I wanna make them stop sign. I'll grow out of that, eventually.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You have a kitchen sink in storage... there is a joke here but I'm not high enough to find it


Round back.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No more countertop sex


How would tile to concrete interfere? They are both wonderfully cool


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Round back.....


I was wondering how that would interfere with countertop sex. @Laughing Grass has me on a tangent, blame her.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> light day for you?


Nope, just was working out, friend. Reupping as we speak. Getting my heart rate really high blasts my high away :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How would tile to concrete interfere? They are both wonderfully cool


wouldn't it be rough and scratchy? Not smooth like tile or melamine


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How would tile to concrete interfere? They are both wonderfully cool


You're fun! Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wouldn't it be rough and scratchy? Not smooth like tile or melamine


Concrete countertops and floors are smooth and sealed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Concrete countertops and floors are smooth and sealed.
> View attachment 4942783


That's concrete? Okay that's doable. 

I was picturing it being rough like a bus stop bench.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's concrete? Okay that's doable.
> 
> I was picturing it being rough like a bus stop bench.


You couldn't have sex on a bus stop bench?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've got the stainless sink I love. But I can't use these base cabinets. So I'd need new cabinets too AND then we hit the I wanna make them stop sign. I'll grow out of that, eventually.


I got it from a demo a while back was thinking about putting it in a greenhouse. My boss wanted one sink. So it's two holes one sink.......was thinking about making the one open hole a cutting board.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got it from a demo a while back was thinking about putting it in a greenhouse. My boss wanted one sink. So it's two holes one sink.......was thinking about making the one open hole a cutting board.


I'm siding with the boss. Mine is a one holer that doubles as a dog bath. Much easier on the dogs than the two holer. (it really sounds like we are discussing outhouses!)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You couldn't have sex on a bus stop bench?


Not without going to jail


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've got the stainless sink I love. But I can't use these base cabinets. So I'd need new cabinets too AND then we hit the I wanna make them stop sign. I'll grow out of that, eventually.


Oh, check this out. Looks like fun to work with. 





Stone Coat Epoxy Countertops - Order Epoxy Resin Countertops Supplies for Premium Poured Resin Countertops


Learn how to create your own epoxy countertops and shop for the right products at Stone Coat Countertops. Our videos and guides show what epoxy resin products will work for your DIY or professional project. Find it all at StoneCoatCountertops.com




www.stonecoatcountertops.com





All epoxy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not without going to jail


As long as it's not about the concrete we are good.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not without going to jail


You aren't trying hard enough...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh, check this out. Looks like fun to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember right @tangerinegreen555 epoxied his garage floor. Whatever he did it looked GREAT.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not without going to jail


just think of the story you would have to tell people.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> just think of the story you would have to tell people.....


grandchildren, think of the grandchildren


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

heebeegeebees moment

that’s not the same beetle, it’s covered in them. I’ve been sitting next to that bush all morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> grandchildren, think of the grandchildren


Plural? How many bus stops do I need to avoid if I'm ever in your vicinity


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If I remember right @tangerinegreen555 epoxied his garage floor. Whatever he did it looked GREAT.


I just bought a gal to play with. Got a whole bunch of samples of mica dust and need to order some dye.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> heebeegeebees moment
> 
> that’s not the same beetle, it’s covered in them. I’ve been sitting next to that bush all morning.


They bite.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> grandchildren, think of the grandchildren


good point, that's why me and the wife don't tell people about the coffee table in the living room....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> good point, that's why me and the wife don't tell people about the coffee table in the living room....


They know... everyone knows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They bite.


I moved the furniture to the other side and texted the property manager.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Plural? How many bus stops do I need to avoid if I'm ever in your vicinity


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just bought a *gal *to play with. Got a whole bunch of samples of mica dust and need to order some dye.


A period makes all the difference!


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A period makes all the difference!


Yes it does.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I want to be you when I grow up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want to be you when I grow up.


Then you're late on that pilot's license! Get moving.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then you're late on that pilot's license! Get moving.


Awww, but heights are spooky. Can I try boat captain for that step?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, but heights are spooky. Can I try boat captain for that step?


I think this year is submarines! You go


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A period makes all the difference!


Ok that made me really lol 



Hard to see how metallic these are. Pics do no justice. Different company I have "deep pour" epoxy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok that made me really lol
> 
> View attachment 4942793
> 
> Hard to see how metallic these are. Pics do no justice.


and glitter too!! I'd have me a full on clown countertop! No dissuading me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think this year is submarines! You go


personal subs for the win.....some of them are awesome


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> personal subs for the win.....some of them are awesome


If you get her drowned I'm never speaking to you again!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and glitter too!! I'd have me a full on clown countertop! No dissuading me.


I'm just playing with it and getting a feel for it. Then I have some ideas for this.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just playing with it and getting a feel for it. Then I have some ideas for this.......
> View attachment 4942796


That's some nice wood you got there


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's some nice wood you got there


You noticed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Plural? How many bus stops do I need to avoid if I'm ever in your vicinity


if the bus stops in Toronto could talk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's some nice wood you got there


You're just baiting @raratt now


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if the bus stops in Toronto could talk.


I live in Chicago. Let's not go there....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're just baiting @raratt now


Everything baits @raratt he can't help himself he's a raven.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're just baiting @raratt now


And yet she spurns my love... *sigh*
My counters aren't fancy enough, just vinyl print marble. I understand


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Everything baits @raratt he can't help himself he's a raven.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I live in Chicago. Let's not go there....



I kinda have this fantasy about walking up on @tyler.durden doing street entertainment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


>


go get your own....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I kinda have this fantasy about *waking up on* @tyler.durden doing street entertainment.


I think I read this a bit too fast at first.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I read this a bit too fast at first.


u 2


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> u 2


me3


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


have to say...i liked the shark one.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I read this a bit too fast at first.


It's the hot southern air that gets too you isn't it. Now I know why the USCG sent you to AK. You needed a cooling off period  

(@DarkWeb I worked in Period!  )


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I live in Chicago. Let's not go there....


Pre covid I barely drove unless I was leaving downtown. Probably 90% of trips were by transit or subway. I saw some of the craziest shit there. Loved every minute of it and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

This thread has made my day.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pre covid I barely drove unless I was leaving downtown. Probably 90% of trips were by transit or subway. I saw some of the craziest shit there. Loved every minute of it and can't wait to go back.


Well I can take you on a whirlwind tour of some fine and stanky stations if you're ever around. Why you'd want to smell or see any of it is beyond me.
Driving isn't my style. None of you would want me behind a wheel either, I just don't sit on anything damp when I get to the bus...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pre covid I barely drove unless I was leaving downtown. Probably 90% of trips were by transit or subway. I saw some of the craziest shit there. Loved every minute of it and can't wait to go back.


You'd LOVE Los Angeles


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's the hot southern air that gets too you isn't it. Now I know why the USCG sent you to AK. You needed a cooling off period
> 
> (@DarkWeb I worked in Period!  )


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

I think she would love SA......it's a wonderful city......got the river walk at night, shops, eating areas...mall.......the Alamo.....then from the there six flags or sea world.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I think she would love SA......it's a wonderful city......got the river walk at night, shops, eating areas...mall.......the Alamo.....then from the there six flags or sea world.....


Aren't you guys like southern Idaho?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't you guys like southern Idaho?


more like Northern Mexico.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> more like Northern Mexico.......






@Gary Goodson


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson


that remind me of the flea markets down here.....boy talk about fun...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well I can take you on a whirlwind tour of some fine and stanky stations if you're ever around. Why you'd want to smell or see any of it is beyond me.
> Driving isn't my style. None of you would want me behind a wheel either, I just don't sit on anything damp when I get to the bus...


lol I'm more about people watching, we're all so individual and unique, I love just striking up a conversation with random strangers. I don't really like spending time in the terminals, they're a bit sketchy. The one by my place is pretty clean and well lit tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You'd LOVE Los Angeles


Been there twice and never left LAX  It would be a blast to spend a few days exploring LA.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm more about people watching, we're all so individual and unique, I love just striking up a conversation with random strangers. I don't really like spending time in the terminals, they're a bit sketchy. The one by my place is pretty clean and well lit tho.


Oh, yeah, people are great! I just hate the prospect of standing in their leavings:] I get I to all sorts of trouble talking to people... but what's life without a little bit of danger?
Yeah, nicer than my normal station for sure...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I think she would love SA......it's a wonderful city......got the river walk at night, shops, eating areas...mall.......the Alamo.....then from the there six flags or sea world.....


I was thinking South Africa until you said the Alamo.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> go get your own....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, yeah, people are great! I just hate the prospect of standing in their leavings:] I get I to all sorts of trouble talking to people... but what's life without a little bit of danger?
> Yeah, nicer than my normal station for sure...


What are people leaving? lol don't they have washrooms? 

Some of them are really seedy. I won't go into the Scarborough terminal without bringing muscle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *What are people leaving?* lol don't they have washrooms?
> 
> Some of them are really seedy. I won't go into the Scarborough terminal without bringing muscle.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are people leaving? lol don't they have washrooms?
> 
> Some of them are really seedy. I won't go into the Scarborough terminal without bringing muscle.


People live in them... So things...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Not wrong, lotta public restrooms closed during covid times, so it's rough out there....


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not wrong, lotta public restrooms closed during covid times, so it's rough out there....


 yea so no to Chicago lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea so no to Chicago lol.


Hehehe, you would be surprised what your friendly local subway custodians clean up in the wee hours while you're sleeping.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Super practical too.


Half of my flower room is tiled, and I am having the tile guy in over the summer while nothings flowering to tile the rest of it...and I don't have to hide anything...I gave this guy 20 clones this spring  

Man is it muggy. I cut a few lawns then did a few repairs and the repairs took me 4 times as long as they should have. Time to put me out to pasture!


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Half of my flower room is tiled, and I am having the tile guy in over the summer while nothings flowering to tile the rest of it...and I don't have to hide anything...I gave this guy 20 clones this spring
> 
> Time to put me out to pasture!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so this trim bowl......
It definitely needed some tuning. Blades are straight but the grill the buds rest on is a little convex to the blade. .......so flip it over and put a little pressure on every radius arm here.....

A little tweek to the spacers under the blade.....I did move one spacer to the other side of the blade. Watch out for snags before you really spin it fast. I found this spot stuck down a little....


Bent that out of the way. And this thing is singing.......kinda can't wait to try it out in a few months


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so this trim bowl......
> It definitely needed some tuning. Blades are straight but the grill the buds rest on is a little convex to the blade. View attachment 4942876.......so flip it over and put a little pressure on every radius arm here.....
> View attachment 4942874
> A little tweek to the spacers under the blade.....I did move one spacer to the other side of the blade. Watch out for snags before you really spin it fast. I found this spot stuck down a little....
> ...


You've got to figure out a way to hook up a small motor and regulator.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

We just had a big downpour, the rain was so warm, like standing in the shower with your clothes on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've got to figure out a way to hook up a small motor and regulator.


Easy I'm pretty sure it's a 1/2" hex head for the handle........a Allen driver on a drill would work


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We just had a big downpour, the rain was so warm, like standing in the shower with your clothes on.


Well then only thing to do is remove clothes and soap up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well then only thing to do is remove clothes and soap up


lol we got new neighbours a couple years ago. Fresh immigrants from Iran and they're devout Muslims. 

If we go outside with wearing an athletic or bikini top he closes the blinds, lol 

His head is going to explode when Caribana comes back next year and everyones running around half dressed all weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy I'm pretty sure it's a 1/2" hex head for the handle........a Allen driver on a drill would work


But you have to hold the drill.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol wet got new neighbours a couple years ago. Fresh immigrants from Iran and they're devout Muslims.
> 
> If we go outside with wearing an athletic or bikini top he closes the blinds, lol
> 
> His head is going to explode when Caribana comes back next year and everyones running around half dressed all weekend.


Oh that's good lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> But you have to hold the drill.


True.......

LOL how about hooking it up to your bike. Two birds.....one stone


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that remind me of the flea markets down here.....boy talk about fun...


The flea markets in Tucson were great too, complete with taco vendors in trucks


Laughing Grass said:


> We just had a big downpour, the rain was so warm, like standing in the shower with your clothes on.


It's supposed to rain all night again here starting about 8pm. I wonder if this means no snow this winter?? I can hope! 


DarkWeb said:


> Well then only thing to do is remove clothes and soap up


and be sure to take pictures to....document it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The flea markets in Tucson were great too, complete with taco vendors in trucks
> 
> It's supposed to rain all night again here starting about 8pm. I wonder if this means no snow this winter?? I can hope!
> 
> and be sure to take pictures to....document it


down here you get a little of everything, taco trucks, live music sometimes, beverages from across the border, fruits, veggies, different warez.....sometimes you also get silver artist.......and of course the usual junk and such....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> True.......
> 
> LOL how about hooking it up to your bike. Two birds.....one stone


We're gonna need a longer chain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The flea markets in Tucson were great too, complete with taco vendors in trucks
> 
> It's supposed to rain all night again here starting about 8pm. I wonder if this means no snow this winter?? I can hope!
> 
> and be sure to take pictures to....document it


Basement still dry?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so this trim bowl......
> It definitely needed some tuning. Blades are straight but the grill the buds rest on is a little convex to the blade. View attachment 4942876.......so flip it over and put a little pressure on every radius arm here.....
> View attachment 4942874
> A little tweek to the spacers under the blade.....I did move one spacer to the other side of the blade. Watch out for snags before you really spin it fast. I found this spot stuck down a little....
> ...


You have nice manly hands


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol we got new neighbours a couple years ago. Fresh immigrants from Iran and they're devout Muslims.
> 
> If we go outside with wearing an athletic or bikini top he closes the blinds, lol
> 
> His head is going to explode when Caribana comes back next year and everyones running around half dressed all weekend.


My ex and I lived in graduate student housing for awhile way back then; we had grad students from all over the world there. A summer pool party turned kinda raunchy and 2 muslim families moved out the next day or two


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're gonna need a longer chain.


Can probably do more than one lol


Singlemalt said:


> You have nice manly hands


Think I could model


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can probably do more than one lol
> 
> 
> Think I could model


Be our blunt hand model!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can probably do more than one lol
> 
> 
> Think I could model


Oh indeed, but stay away from moisturizing products like shea butter; tools and manly activities are your forte


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You have nice manly hands


You noticed that too! I still think his wife gives him manicures.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

ok that's it, i'm done....someone fax me a beer.....smh

that last customer........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex and I lived in graduate student housing for awhile way back then; we had grad students from all over the world there. A summer pool party turned kinda raunchy and 2 muslim families moved out the next day or two


lol gotta scope the neighborhood before you buy. It's kinda weird, his wife is gorgeous, wears makeup and halter tops and is really personable... he hasn't said two words to either of us since they moved in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You noticed that too! I still think his wife gives him manicures.


That hand has had so many stitches lol and a nail through the index.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy I'm pretty sure it's a 1/2" hex head for the handle........a Allen driver on a drill would work


@Laughing Grass 

I looked closer and it is actually 2 - 14mm sockets that make the axle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> I looked closer and it is actually 2 - 14mm sockets that make the axle.


could you use a fan speed regulator and ziptie to control the drill?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol gotta scope the neighborhood before you buy. It's kinda weird, his wife is gorgeous, wears makeup and halter tops and is really personable..*. he hasn't said two words to either of us since they moved in.*


In the words of Jimmy Carter (thereabouts) he'd lust in his heart thereby committing adultery lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> could you use a fan speed regulator and ziptie to control the drill?


LOL I'm going to see how this works before it gets more complicated


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Basement still dry?


Yes, knock on wood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> In the words of Jimmy Carter (thereabouts) he'd lust in his heart thereby committing adultery lol


Lame, if I wasn't afraid to ask about their vaccine status I'd invite them over to hang out. 



DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm going to see how this works before it gets more complicated


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, knock on wood.


looks like there's one more big system heading your way


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks like there's one more big system heading your way


At least


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

I just realized, it's nearly 7:30 pm and all I ate all day was a granola bar and a couple freeze pops. OK then!!

I have been house hunting. Damned,m there is nada on the market!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex and I lived in graduate student housing for awhile way back then; we had grad students from all over the world there. A summer pool party turned kinda raunchy and 2 muslim families moved out the next day or two


The JW's and now Islam, is ANY religion safe from your scarily exotic proclivities?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The JW's and now Islam, is ANY religion safe from your scarily exotic proclivities?


Nope, I have a gift


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just realized, it's nearly 7:30 pm and all I ate all day was a granola bar and a couple freeze pops. OK then!!
> 
> I have been house hunting. Damned,m there is nada on the market!


Wait a minute house hunting you ment to say Rv hunting right


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol gotta scope the neighborhood before you buy. It's kinda weird, his wife is gorgeous, wears makeup and halter tops and is really personable... he hasn't said two words to either of us since they moved in.


No one likes competition. 



OR

Pussy whipped.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2021)

All most time to switch back to coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok came home, wife had beer and space tomatoes ready and handed me a beer, and said the all star game is on......ok wtf..got to watch the whole thing wtf.....ok what she want......hmmmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok came home, wife had beer and space tomatoes ready and handed me a beer, and said the all star game is on......ok wtf..got to watch the whole thing wtf.....ok what she want......hmmmmm


Tacos


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok came home, wife had beer and space tomatoes ready and handed me a beer, and said the all star game is on......ok wtf..got to watch the whole thing wtf.....ok what she want......hmmmmm


How do you get the tomatoes from space back to earth?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> How do you get the tomatoes from space back to earth?


He has an in with the Killer Tomatoes from space


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He has an in with the Killer Tomatoes from space


I'm gonna miss her a tomato ate my sister


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


OK, story time.

I was in LA a few weeks ago. One of my buddies was telling us a story about work. They were finding shit all over the walls of their receiving dock, everyday. They would clean it up and next day there was more. So camera time. Turns out right after they shutdown, some dude would show up, fuck himself, and then take a shit all over. 

If you don't want to see, don't look. 

I won't post the full image. Click if you dare

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> OK, story time.
> 
> I was in LA a few weeks ago. One of my buddies was telling us a story about work. They were finding shit all over the walls of their receiving dock, everyday. They would clean it up and next day there was more. So camera time. Turns out right after they shutdown, some dude would show up, fuck himself, and then take a shit all over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

Morning.






Wait what is that glowing round thing? Oh the sun......

Happy hump day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> OK, story time.
> 
> I was in LA a few weeks ago. One of my buddies was telling us a story about work. They were finding shit all over the walls of their receiving dock, everyday. They would clean it up and next day there was more. So camera time. Turns out right after they shutdown, some dude would show up, fuck himself, and then take a shit all over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4943439


You looked!

So did I


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You looked!
> 
> So did I
> View attachment 4943440


I had to......


The dude's looking right at the camera while he's doing it too........now that's professional level shit right there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

I got ripped this morning . Wedding cake is my favorite!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

:] good morning chill people!


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 14, 2021)

Good moaning


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Good *moaning*


You spent too much time here already  corrupted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got ripped this morning . Wedding cake is my favorite!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You spent too much time here already  corrupted.


LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL


What? I'm the innocent one. ;]


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You spent too much time here already  corrupted.


I'm innocent it's all the Ai dang skynet Arnold warned us!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Pixar's new movie Turning Red is based in Toronto


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

If they ever release Benedetta my life will be comeplete... 2020 my ass!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What? I'm the innocent one. ;]


Think you need to wrap innocent in air quotes.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> I'm innocent it's all the Ai dang skynet Arnold warned us!


This is why I keep my trusty tinfoil hat in pocket!


Laughing Grass said:


> Pixar's new movie Turning Red is based in Toronto


I love it... so cute


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think you need to wrap innocent in air quotes.


Who? Me?


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 14, 2021)

Was up late one night try in to find something to put me to sleep. Ended up watching the whole thing dying of laughter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This is why I keep my trusty tinfoil hat in pocket!
> 
> I love it... so cute


When she's jumping rooftops in Chinatown you briefly see two men holding hands.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Was up late one night try in to find something to put me to sleep. Ended up watching the whole thing dying of laughter


New to me, looks like fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

I am looking forward to seeing Dune this fall. Paul Atreides leads nomadic tribes in a battle to control the desert planet Arrakis. Remember how good the original is?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am looking forward to seeing Dune this fall. Paul Atreides leads nomadic tribes in a battle to control the desert planet Arrakis. Remember how good the original is?


Have you read the comic series happening now? It's fun!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> OK, story time.
> 
> I was in LA a few weeks ago. One of my buddies was telling us a story about work. They were finding shit all over the walls of their receiving dock, everyday. They would clean it up and next day there was more. So camera time. Turns out right after they shutdown, some dude would show up, fuck himself, and then take a shit all over.
> 
> ...


This could be a business opportunity for him...I'd pay this guy to shit on a few porches, and possibly a grave or two! I'd pay extra if he used laxative too!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This could be a business opportunity for him...I'd pay this guy to shit on a few porches, and possibly a grave or two! I'd pay extra if he used laxative too!!


FedExlax, delivering shit to your shitty neighbors


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> OK, story time.
> 
> I was in LA a few weeks ago. One of my buddies was telling us a story about work. They were finding shit all over the walls of their receiving dock, everyday. They would clean it up and next day there was more. So camera time. Turns out right after they shutdown, some dude would show up, fuck himself, and then take a shit all over.
> 
> ...


@beardo sighting? (No I'm not clicking on anything nuh uh!)


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> FedExlax, delivering shit to your shitty neighbors


I mean, they have businesses for picking up poop, why not for delivering it? Fresh from the package.









Pooper Scooper Service - Pet Waste Removal | DoodyCalls


DoodyCalls offers a variety of residential and commercial pet waste removal services backed by a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee. Request a free quote today and have one less thing to worry about!



www.doodycalls.com





OK, I'm even grossing myself out, but I have been having thoughts of shitting all over my step dads grave...Since he stole my mothers house!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I mean, they have businesses for picking up poop, why not for delivering it? Fresh from the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't deserve the flowers the shit will bring, sounds like... don't waste the effort.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I mean, they have businesses for picking up poop, why not for delivering it? Fresh from the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? Just make sure you are Covid safe and wear a mask!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why not? Just make sure you are Covid safe and wear a mask!


I drive by there once a month and it's in the middle of no where!! I have a nice little chant made up too...Burn in Hell, _______ ________! Might scrawl that in the splatter!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I drive by there once a month and it's in the middle of no where!! I have a nice little chant made up too...Burn in Hell, _______ ________! Might scrawl that in the splatter!


Very creative, I like that (definitely wear a mask and never look up)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If they ever release Benedetta my life will be comeplete... 2020 my ass!


The nun movie?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tacos


close.....but no.....she gave me my honey dew list......after the game was over....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> How do you get the tomatoes from space back to earth?


usually you give him choirs, then a pico de gallo with saracha burger, then a shower, then bed so the person can pass out and go to sleep, to wake the next morning.....js....

other than that.....very carefully


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents....hope everyone is good......

woke up this morning to a nice foggy 75F this morning with 91% humidity.....today high 90F with chances of rain.....

Coffee is up and ready

potato and egg tacos....why yes please.......no were is the sauce, oh there it is.....yum


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The nun movie?


My mind immediately went to Song of Bernadette.
Nope.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What? I'm the innocent one. ;]


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> OK, story time.
> 
> I was in LA a few weeks ago. One of my buddies was telling us a story about work. They were finding shit all over the walls of their receiving dock, everyday. They would clean it up and next day there was more. So camera time. Turns out right after they shutdown, some dude would show up, fuck himself, and then take a shit all over.
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am looking forward to seeing Dune this fall. Paul Atreides leads nomadic tribes in a battle to control the desert planet Arrakis. Remember how good the original is?


me too.....i've seen the other 3 versions along with the children of dune off the scifi channel.....should be good...i hope


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very creative, I like that (definitely wear a mask and never look up)


Yes but if you wear the right mask you can look up and smile and a good coffee to you all and once again he he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The nun movie?


yea, it was supposed to come out last summer. It's stirring up a lot of controversy at Cannes right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea, it was supposed to come out last summer. It's stirring up a lot of controversy at Cannes right now.


Never heard of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea, it was supposed to come out last summer. It's stirring up a lot of controversy at Cannes right now.


i half to say i've never heard of it either love......if you find a youtube clip let us know....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea, it was supposed to come out last summer. It's stirring up a lot of controversy at Cannes right now.


It should be released soon, was premiered in France last week
edit: they probably held it back due to covid; it's content is timely and controversial likely will be successful and make a lot of money. Covid screwed the movie industry. release straight to DVD/streaming looses huge $$$


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of it.





BudmanTX said:


> i half to say i've never heard of it either love......if you find a youtube clip let us know....


It's a drama and in French so it's probably not your type of movie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It should be released soon, was premiered in France last week
> edit: they probably held it back due to covid; it's content is timely and controversial likely will be successful and make a lot of money. Covid screwed the movie industry. release straight to DVD/streaming looses huge $$$


It's up on the cineplex site. Just says coming soon.  

I hope they release it on cineplex streaming, I don't think I'm ready to go to the theater yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a drama and in French so it's probably not your type of movie.


seems like a good movie overall.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> seems like a good movie overall.......


Well, it is in French . Hopefully they'll dub it for here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, it is in French . Hopefully they'll dub it for here


English, Italian, Spanish and Dutch subtitles on initial release.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, it is in French . Hopefully they'll dub it for here


eh we'll see.....overall from the trailer it seems like a good piece........


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm shopping for a shoulder wrap this am...the kind that hold a custom cold pack. It's been 2 months since my last steroid injection and I'[m back to getting woken with pain. I see the pain doc tomorrow but pretty sure I have to wit another month before he'll inject me again. I might let him do my lower back too...Maybe. 

Hoping to sneak a lawn cutting and bike ride in before the afternoon showers get here. 

Yesterday on my bicycle ride I passed another biker on the back road I use, going the opposite direction, and on my way back I saw him pushing his fat tire bike up a loooong hill. I hit the throttle and brought my speed up to 30 mph as I passed him going up said hill, with a big ass grin on my face. I didn't look back but I bet he was shopping for an ebike when he got home, lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> English, Italian, Spanish and Dutch subtitles on initial release.


I've kind of had enough of nuns back as a kid


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *It's a drama and in French so it's probably not your type of movie.*


 you don't know me!


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've kind of had enough of nuns back as a kid


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Not as bad as the Penguin, but fairly close


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

73° 90%.........hitting 80°


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

64, 63%, headed to 94, not bad for July. That's humid for here.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've kind of had enough of nuns back as a kid


Aww good memories all 45 minutes of it before grandfather had to come and save them first and last time I was allowed to go to Sunday school


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

all this nun talk reminded me of an episode from Black Lagoon....granny is packing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've kind of had enough of nuns back as a kid


Grade 2 - 8 at St. Bernard's Catholic School.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grade 2 - 8 at St. Bernard's Catholic School.


My brother was aloud back but I wasn't. I just couldn't be saved lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My brother was aloud back but I wasn't. I just couldn't be saved lol


Did they have corporal punishment? It was banned here in the 80's


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grade 2 - 8 at St. Bernard's Catholic School.


Grade 3-5 St. Finbar's; I was a lost cause


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 14, 2021)

*nun ya business* sorry i had too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

The country was Germany the city was Frankfort Style of church was Roman Catholic early 70s corporal punishment was required


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did they have corporal punishment? It was banned here in the 80's


I got pulled by my ear to the principal's office in the first school.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

My mom was a good German Methodist, the pot lucks were something to look forward to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

i didn't go to catholic school....but did go to a Baptist Pre School.....::::shutters:::...they hated me there


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grade 2 - 8 at St. Bernard's Catholic School.


Kindergarten at Ross Corners Christian Academy, but only because my birthday was 3 days past the cut off and my mom wanted to get rid of me asap, then I transferred to public schools for grade one. I was ALWAYS the youngest in my class.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Kindergarten at Ross Corners Christian Academy, but only because my birthday was 3 days past the cut off and my mom wanted to get rid of me asap, then I transferred to public schools for grade one. I was ALWAYS the youngest in my class.


That explains a lot ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My brother was aloud back but I wasn't. I just couldn't be saved lol





Singlemalt said:


> Grade 3-5 St. Finbar's; I was a lost cause


Sinners! 

I did 9 and 10 in the public school system in Orillia then went to grade 11-12 in Barrie. Barrie was awesome, I had a car and nobody knew me it was like a fresh start. 

I would never put a kid in any kind of religious school.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Kindergarten at Ross Corners Christian Academy, but only because my birthday was 3 days past the cut off and my mom wanted to get rid of me asap, then I transferred to public schools for grade one. I was ALWAYS the youngest in my class.


lol too funny.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4943626


I don't know if anyone has ever said this to you, but you drink a lot of coffee!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know if anyone has ever said this to you, but you drink a lot of coffee!


I think I've might have heard that in the past


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I've might have heard that in the past


no not you......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

I have slowed down a lot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no not you......


That is what I said


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have slowed down a lot


likely story


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is what I said


just black... no cream or sugar?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Honey and occasionally a chocolate mix but normally black


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sinners!
> 
> I did 9 and 10 in the public school system in Orillia then went to grade 11-12 in Barrie. Barrie was awesome, I had a car and nobody knew me it was like a fresh start.
> 
> I would never put a kid in any kind of religious school.


I was a hyperactive kid, not a bad kid, just a wisecracker and impetuous. Started in public school, got in minor trouble so Dad thought Catholic school would straighten me out. Just made me more rebellious so back to public school after 2 yrs. He contemplated military school but Mom talked him out of it. Yay Mom!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> just black... no cream or sugar?


I've stopped smoking cigarettes and drinking alcohol and no one is taking my coffee withouta fight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I was a hyperactive kid, not a bad kid, just a wisecracker and impetuous. Started in public school, got in minor trouble so Dad thought Catholic school would straighten me out. Just made me more rebellious so back to public school after 2 yrs. He contemplated military school but Mom talked him out of it. Yay Mom!


were your teachers nuns? We just had normal teachers. The school was connected to the church and we had either a priest or a nun for bible studies. I couldn’t imagine how bad military school would have been. Hi5 to your mom!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've stopped smoking cigarettes and drinking alcohol and no one is taking my coffee withouta fight


we all need our vices… if I don’t get my candy somebody is losing an eye!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we all need our vices… if I don’t get my candy somebody is losing an eye!
> 
> View attachment 4943664


I have a wife like that lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we all need our vices… if I don’t get my candy somebody is losing an eye!
> 
> View attachment 4943664


I'm more of a hard candy kid....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> were your teachers nuns? We just had normal teachers. The school was connected to the church and we had either a priest or a nun for bible studies. I couldn’t imagine how bad military school would have been. Hi5 to your mom!


Yeah they were nuns, I'm a lot older than you LOL. In the 50's, all personnel at Catholic schools were priests, nuns and acolytes. And corporal punishment, they didn't like letting the Inquisition go.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m more of a “eat anything in sight” kinda guy…depending on my mood, I have a LOT of go-to snacks…


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I was a hyperactive kid, not a bad kid, just a wisecracker and impetuous. Started in public school, got in minor trouble so Dad thought Catholic school would straighten me out. Just made me more rebellious so back to public school after 2 yrs. He contemplated military school but Mom talked him out of it. Yay Mom!


My mom used military school as a threat too, so much that I finally said "fine, send me". I knew they weren't going to spend money on that shit!! So then she upped her game and threatened to send me to live with my father. That did the trick!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My mom used military school as a threat too, so much that I finally said "fine, send me". I knew they weren't going to spend money on that shit!! So then she upped her game and threatened to send me to live with my father. That did the trick!


I maybe got one time-out as a kid from my parents…

I really coulda used a few ass whoopings as a youth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Fun fun on the way to doctor appointment


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm more of a hard candy kid....
> View attachment 4943665


I’m not against hard candies. I think I still have a bunch of the weed candies that I made. They weren't very strong tho. 



also tried my hand at making caramel. It was a disaster, I totally blame @Metasynth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m more of a “eat anything in sight” kinda guy…depending on my mood, I have a LOT of go-to snacks…


Do you ever make your own sweets? Not weed infused?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ditto... all week.
> 
> We're supposed to get a supercell thunderstorm today. I have no idea what that is but nothing bad ever follows the word super right?


This makes me nostalgic for the fine innocent days when a superspreader was a porn goddess.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not against hard candies. I think I still have a bunch of the weed candies that I made. They weren't very strong tho.
> 
> View attachment 4943676
> 
> ...


I remember the coffee 'creamer' caramels. That was a hoot.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm to lazy to make candies I do keep some hash coco oil around to melt down and throw in tacos occasionally. Pretty killer. I do remember in my teenage years thinking I could melt down gummy bears in the microwave and add oil. Man was that a gross brown stinky sticky mess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I remember the coffee 'creamer' caramels. That was a hoot.


In my defense...



Metasynth said:


> This is a basic recipe, but you could do half white sugar and half brown sugar if you wanted for a slightly different flavor
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup corn syrup
> ...


@Metasynth's caramels looked amazing.

his pic.



that corningware dish was a bitch to clean afterwards.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In my defense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I got another good laugh off that  Cream != Creamer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, I got another good laugh off that  Cream != Creamer


lol lesson learned. I should take another crack at them. They look so good!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Sounds like the time I tried to make popcorn balls, without a recipe, at about age 20. The only thing I had that was sticky (be nice  ) was pancake syrup, the cheap kind, and it made a big gloppy mess....But pretty sure none was thrown out though! 

We got adventurous with chicken wings too...most anything could go into the sauce! And did...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fun fun View attachment 4943669View attachment 4943671on the way to doctor appointment


Heavy storm here too. It was beautiful this morning, then stormed, and now the sun is back out already and the blacktop looks dry.

Good luck at the doctors....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Coffee and cheesecake for my trip to the doctor


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeff.....found something for you.....



and it's also me when i'm not at work.....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

wife told me this is me when i have beer and cooking on the grill.....



i txt her back...and said yep pretty close....especially when it come to the brisket...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just replace the machine's hard drive. I wouldn't even try to format and rewrite it. HD's are cheap, but I remember this and your valuable data is on an external, right?


I got the decryption key!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

17 year old me is very happy!

Maybe I didn't need these back lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 17 year old me is very happy!
> 
> Maybe I didn't need these back lol.
> 
> View attachment 4943748


what up with the duces?lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what up with the duces?lol


I was cool and gangster yo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

I need more hard drives  and it's crashing on big videos


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you ever make your own sweets? Not weed infused?


Baked goods yea, candies not as much as I used to, but occasionally


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In my defense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol creamer is not cream. Cream is cream. Baking is very much the science of chemistry, ingredients and ratios matter…but I do encourage you to try again some day!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got the decryption key!!!!!!!!


Very good news! Did you pay them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very good news! Did you pay them?


No my brother sent me several to try, big long ass numbers like this. 

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

it doesn't actually decrypt the files, it makes a copy that's not encrypted. I got the videos working but I have to copy them to my notebook, it gets an error after a few minutes on the external.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol creamer is not cream. Cream is cream. Baking is very much the science of chemistry, ingredients and ratios matter…but I do encourage you to try again some day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol creamer is not cream. Cream is cream. Baking is very much the science of chemistry, ingredients and ratios matter…but I do encourage you to try again some day!


I'll try them again this weekend. Is 18% good enough?


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol creamer is not cream. Cream is cream. Baking is very much the science of chemistry, ingredients and ratios matter…but I do encourage you to try again some day!


Found this recipe the other day. An 1/8 will not be sufficient.












The next Tres Leche may need a warning label.






Tres leches cake
A tres leches cake, also known as pan tres leches, is a sponge cake—in some recipes, a butter cake—soaked in three kinds of milk: evaporated milk, condensed milk, and heavy cream. When butter is not used, tres leches is a very light cake, with many air bubbles. 


Origins: Mexico, Nicaragua, Latin America


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> An 1/8 will not be sufficient.


I decarbed just over 2 oz yesterday.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll try them again this weekend. Is 18% good enough?


Naw, go with heavy whipping cream, 30%+ milk fat. Manufacturers cream is the best, it’s above 40% milk fat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, go with heavy whipping cream, 30%+ milk fat. Manufacturers cream is the best, it’s above 40% milk fat


Looks like 35% is the heaviest I can get at the grocery store. 30 calories per tbsp... this shit's gonna stop hearts!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like 35% is the heaviest I can get at the grocery store. 30 calories per tbsp... this shit's gonna stop hearts!


Enough THC will keep it beating. Press forward.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

The river is high and so am I


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Enough THC will keep it beating. Press forward.


I think I want to try some distillate this time so there's no weed taste.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I want to try some distillate this time so there's no weed taste.


What did you use last time? Just decarbed bud?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What did you use last time? Just decarbed bud?


Cannabutter. Distillate has started showing up in our dispensaries recently for $45 a gram.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cannabutter. Distillate has started showing up in our dispensaries recently for $45 a gram.


Can you not make your own? wow...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I want to try some distillate this time so there's no weed taste.


Try Dry Sift


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Try Dry Sift


Interesting. It is easier than you may think.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> Interesting. It is easier than you may think.


Too easy.
All my trim is dry sifted. 
My sister makes canna balm & gummies with it. I do canna caps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Try Dry Sift


I had a bunch of that from my trim bin. Does it have a flavour when it’s not mixed with bud?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you not make your own? wow...


I think you need beakers, burners and sciency shit to make distillate.

And I’m lazy


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need beakers, burners and sciency shit to make distillate.
> 
> And I’m lazy


I guess I don't know how cold you need to go. I've never bothered trying to get the taste out. I like how all the different tinctures taste a bit like weird old medicine.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a bunch of that from my trim bin. Does it have a flavour when it’s not mixed with bud?


Not at all. 


Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need beakers, burners and sciency shit to make distillate.
> 
> And I’m lazy


Dry ice & a bubble bag or fine micron material, & a mirror/glass & you're makin' kief.
Into edibles or press for hash


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need beakers, burners and sciency shit to make distillate.
> 
> And I’m lazy


My last batch of bubble I decarbed some bud first then ran it. The hash is already decarbed that way.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2021)

I only do my trim, I place my kief in an aluminum foil "pouch", into the oven @ 250* for 25 min. to decarb


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like 35% is the heaviest I can get at the grocery store. 30 calories per tbsp... this shit's gonna stop hearts!





Laughing Grass said:


> I think I want to try some distillate this time so there's no weed taste.


Yeah the heavy cream will work great. And I usually make mine with a mix of concentrates and a little canna butter, just so people know that they are being medicated. The ones that just taste like candy can get you in trouble…


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need beakers, burners and sciency shit to make distillate.
> 
> And I’m lazy


You're an Engineer, you like designing and building stuff


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Trying something a little healthier on the grill tonight. Fresh summer squash just picked with a little Italian dressing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trying something a little healthier on the grill tonight. Fresh summer squash just picked with a little Italian dressing View attachment 4943874


Now who is supposed to be for I think you have the cooking process down looks great


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Frozen Swiss Rolls are calling your name


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trying something a little healthier on the grill tonight. Fresh summer squash just picked with a little Italian dressing View attachment 4943874


I have a big chunk of Ahi and some zucchini going on the grill.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very good news! Did you pay them?


My brother paid for the keys so I could get my pics and videos of dad back. I don't even know what to say to him.  I'm gonna go to Ottawa tomorrow and give him that fold phone as a thank you gift.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother paid for the keys so I could get my pics and videos of dad back. I don't even know what to say to him.  I'm gonna go to Ottawa tomorrow and give him that fold phone as a thank you gift.


That phone has a unique code attached to it. I'd gift him all the underpowered edibles ;D


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That phone has a unique code attached to it. I'd gift him all the underpowered edibles ;D


She could make some caramels...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That phone has a unique code attached to it. I'd gift him all the underpowered edibles ;D


I'm gonna have this bloody phone I can't use for the rest of my life


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna have this bloody phone I can't use for the rest of my life


Call them and tell them to come pick up their piece of shit!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna have this bloody phone I can't use for the rest of my life


Was this the phone that just showed up???


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need beakers, burners and sciency shit to make distillate.
> 
> *And I’m lazy*


Me too! Hence I'd serve them notice they have X days to pick up their POS phone or I'm gifting it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Dry ice & a bubble bag or fine micron material, & a mirror/glass & you're makin' kief.
> Into edibles or press for hash


I did a dry trim last grow and I just rubbed all the trim over the screen in the bin and ended up with close to 5 grams. I should have a crop to trim in about a week and a half. I’m not really a fan of smoking kief


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a big chunk of Ahi and some zucchini going on the grill.


No! Pics or I don't believe it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did a dry trim last grow and I just rubbed all the trim over the screen in the bin and ended up with close to 5 grams. I should have a crop to trim in about a week and a half. I’m not really a fan of smoking kief


Add a little to what flower you have left it will stretch it, or not. Personally I just like the filthy habit of joint smoking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Call them and tell them to come pick up their piece of shit!


lol I love your style


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Add a little to what flower you have left it will stretch it, or not. Personally I just like the filthy habit of joint smoking


Me too! And rolling is kind of a ritual.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You're an Engineer, you like designing and building stuff


lol I came here to learn how to save money on weed. If I stop spending now and grow for the next decade I might break even


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

And the best part of it is the generational joint you get to roll


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was this the phone that just showed up???


yup, want a mystery phone?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! And rolling is kind of a ritual.


I personally dislike the rolling part but the smoking is GREAT!


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna have this bloody phone I can't use for the rest of my life


Our local grocery has a machine that will buy unwanted cell phones. 

I never stopped long enough to know what the trade values may be.





__





Sell Your Cell Phone & Tablets for Cash Today


Sell your old cell phone, tablet or other device for cash today! Our automated kiosks are located across the country. Sell your phone for cash today!



www.ecoatm.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> Our local grocery has a machine that will buy unwanted cell phones.
> View attachment 4943886
> I never stopped long enough to know what the trade values may be.
> 
> ...


cheap bastards


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I personally dislike the rolling part but the smoking is GREAT!


I'm a fan of bongs and pipes.

I've not smoked a joint in many years.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm a fan of bongs and pipes.
> 
> I've not smoked a joint in many years.


What the hell is wrong with you


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> cheap bastards
> 
> View attachment 4943888


Are you disappointed the trade value is low or whomever ordered it did not do better?


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No! Pics or I don't believe it!


Some olive oil, salt, ground pepper, and garlic powder. Show it the fire.


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the hell is wrong with you


ok many is a vague number. Near to 3 to be more exact.

The last one being from the automatic cigarette rolling machine I used to have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> Are you disappointed the trade value is low or whomever ordered it did not do better?


I'm surprised that they're offering a little over 7.5% on a $2,300 phone. Apple gave me more than that for a beat up iphone 8 trade-in.

I'm gonna take @curious2garden's advice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> ok many is a vague number. Near to 3 to be more exact.
> 
> The last one being from the automatic cigarette rolling machine I used to have.


And I say again what the what


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some olive oil, salt, ground pepper, and garlic powder. Show it the fire.View attachment 4943898


damn that's a fine piece of meat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup, want a mystery phone?


Not if it is only 180$ well I'm broke so is it us dollars


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn that's a fine piece of meat.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Wait til your lungs start wheezing  

I was always a joint smoker, but made the switch and I don't miss joints at all. Vaping tastes so much better, and gets me just as high. 

I did roll one last week because it seemed like it might be easier to smoke while riding the bicycle, but not really. 

Hopefully I can get my distillate game down and reduce vaping even more. 




Laughing Grass said:


> damn that's a fine piece of meat.


 he beat me!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wait til your lungs start wheezing
> 
> I was always a joint smoker, but made the switch and I don't miss joints at all. Vaping tastes so much better, and gets me just as high.
> 
> ...


For myself I find that concentrate stuff seems to congest me more than smoking a joint


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wait til your lungs start wheezing
> 
> I was always a joint smoker, but made the switch and I don't miss joints at all. Vaping tastes so much better, and gets me just as high.
> 
> ...


I have a Volcano and a Pax and various vape pens and I keep coming back to combustion and joints. @lokie bongs lay me out!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Epic! That just never gets old.
LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Epic! That just never gets old.
> LOL.


That one was a freebie, next one will cost.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That one was a freebie, next one will cost.


About mmm a 180 dollars


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2021)

Wait, what’s wrong with the phone? Are we worried it’s hacked? Reported stolen?


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Good morning happy people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Morning.






Humid. 68° and 97% rh at 7:30. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to deny that work exists. if I wish hard enough... How's your day?
Awful weather, sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Trying to deny that work exists. if I wish hard enough... How's your day?
> Awful weather, sorry


Good so far. This rain is really needed but I need to dry out.....lol sun today and tomorrow then rain till next Thursday. I bet with the humidity and sun it's going to t-storm later.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Pain management this morning. I can look forward to breakfast at McDonalds, for my once a month Egg McMuffin! And it's a nice country drive for a vape session. 

I think this is the first day in over a week it's NOT supposed to rain, but more rain predicted for tomorrow. Today hot and muggy... 

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Coffee Is life giving must coming soon coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Pain management this morning.
> Happy Thursday!!


Good luck, hope they tune you up really well!
Thursday is evil...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4944115Is life giving must coming soon coffee


You bleed brown?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You bleed brown?


And piss purple passion fruit


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And piss purple passion fruit


That one sounds like a concern... I'd get that checked


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That one sounds like a concern... I'd get that checked


How do you think I found out the flavor he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Morning, happy Thursday. My brother told me not to come today, he's not going to be available. Saves me ten hours driving lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How do you think I found out the flavor he he he


Well, nothing purple for me today... thanks bud.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Thursday. My brother told me not to come today, he's not going to be available. Saves me ten hours driving lol.


Free day?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Thursday. My brother told me not to come today, he's not going to be available. Saves me ten hours driving lol.


Was watching Canada's worst drivers last night he just saved your life


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Free day?


Pretty much. Gotta find something to do with myself today. 

Outdoor activities are probably out of the question.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty much. Gotta find something to do with myself today.
> 
> Outdoor activities are probably out of the question.
> 
> View attachment 4944129


Harvest.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was watching Canada's worst drivers last night he just saved your life


lol that show is awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Harvest.......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4944131


But trim jail is fun, and smells like dank times to come! Doo eeet


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4944131


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm kinda feeling ganged up on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda feeling ganged up on


And tell us how that makes you feel about that hmmmm that is interesting hmmm smoke two joints and call me in the morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda feeling ganged up on


I'll come trim for you! But you have to feed me while I'm there... I like pizza :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

doesn't it look like this aliens look like they're holding bongs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll come trim for you! But you have to feed me while I'm there... I like pizza :]


Deal! What's your thoughts on chocolate cannoli pizza?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

they sell single slices of normal pizza too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Morning...ok why am i awake...ummm...shit that right.....$$$$...plus i have customers picking up stuff....

well woke up to a humid 75F this morning 90% humidity...ugh....high today gonna be about 90F....good thing is no rain in the forecast for a couple of days....

Coffee is up and it fresh.....

and no it's taco time....yes you know it....it's bacon and egg time......now where is that green sauce....ah there.....yum yum


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> they sell single slices of normal pizza too.
> 
> View attachment 4944174


This one please. The chocolate is poison. :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning...ok why am i awake...ummm...shit that right.....$$$$...plus i have customers picking up stuff....
> 
> well woke up to a humid 75F this morning 90% humidity...ugh....high today gonna be about 90F....good thing is no rain in the forecast for a couple of days....
> 
> ...


But the real question is how is that honey do list coming along


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)

Did someone say pizza!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But the real question is how is that honey do list coming along


getting there......finished up another item last night after MasterChef....wife wanted me to put in a couple of smoke alarms.....one in the bed room and another in the kitchen......especially since the old one took the way of the ghost last year...we needed to update...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> they sell single slices of normal pizza too.
> 
> View attachment 4944174


can't you get that one down here in time for lunch......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This one please. The chocolate is poison. :]


You can substitute nutella 

I've tried their pancake and bacon pizza, it was weird.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can substitute nutella
> 
> I've tried their pancake and bacon pizza, it was weird.
> 
> View attachment 4944193


I'd just eat the bacon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> can't you get that one down here in time for lunch......


lol think you could eat a whole slice?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol think you could eat a whole slice?


yep, and i have the ranch to prove it...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can substitute nutella
> 
> I've tried their pancake and bacon pizza, it was weird.
> 
> View attachment 4944193


Nutella has chocolate in it, friend... stop trying to kill me. I rescind my offer!!!! I don't want to die


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd just eat the bacon.


There was maple syrup all over the bacon too.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can substitute nutella
> 
> I've tried their pancake and bacon pizza, it was weird.
> 
> View attachment 4944193


That's so weird it doesn't even look real


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

65 and 63% humidity, headed to 91 today. A few degrees below normal. I can handle this. Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> That's so weird it doesn't even look real


It's real 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com







Rsawr said:


> Nutella has chocolate in it, friend... stop trying to kill me. I rescind my offer!!!! I don't want to die


just a hint of cocoa. 



BudmanTX said:


> yep, and i have the ranch to prove it...


 it's as big as an entire pizza.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in that case i might need some help......there is a pizza joint in this town that sells a 42" pizza, and they say if you can finish it alone, they'll pay for it.....i haven't heard anyone make it.....


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha wasn't questioning if it was just so weird seeing pancakes on it


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> just a hint of cocoa.


Guys, when I die mysteriously, just... squint her way once or twice for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> in that case i might need some help......there is a pizza joint in this town that sells a 42" pizza, and they say if you can finish it alone, they'll pay for it.....i haven't heard anyone make it.....


Big Lou's in San Antonio? 

That's obscene!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big Lou's in San Antonio?
> 
> That's obscene!
> 
> View attachment 4944215


ha ha...yep.....it's totally worth it too..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, when I die mysteriously, just... squint her way once or twice for me.


lol life without chocolate isn't worth living.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm craving junk food now


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> they sell single slices of normal pizza too.
> 
> View attachment 4944174


Normal pizza does not require 2 adults to lift it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm craving junk food now


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol life without chocolate isn't worth living.


I make do alright. I am the chocolate in my life...


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I make do alright. I am the chocolate in my life...


You must be very flexible.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> You must be very flexible.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll come trim for you! But you have to feed me while I'm there... I like pizza :]


Have you ever been to California?

I'm sure we could get you a job.
They even have a cook!

Send @doublejj a PM.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Normal pizza does not require 2 adults to lift it.


Normal is a relative term... I consider myself "normal"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


No! You can't make me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No! You can't make me.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll come trim for you! But you have to feed me while I'm there... I like pizza :]


You're a cheap date...I like that! 

I saw a guy with 2 young kids in the grocery store yesterday...probably like 5-7 years old. "Dad, we want lobster!" I was thinking damn, I never tasted lobster til I was in my 20's!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've stopped smoking cigarettes and drinking alcohol and no one is taking my coffee withouta fight


Amen brother, I only had three cups two days ago, slept terrible, I knew it was lack of coffee in the afternoon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, and i have the ranch to prove it...


I didn't see any taco pizza there


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I maybe got one time-out as a kid from my parents…
> 
> I really coulda used a few ass whoopings as a youth


ran away from. home twice before the third grade, third time was canceled because my friend was going yellowtail fishing with his dad, even at six I understood irony !


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

I survived the doctors and I'm on the schedule for another shoulder steroid injection next month, followed by lower spine injections 2 weeks after that.

And he did a couple tests today...Checked the nerves in my feet, and they did a breathing test, and a lab type drug screening   He knows I toke and doesn't care, which is why I drove an hour to see him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I didn't see any taco pizza there


naw not there, that's more of a pizza place....the same guy also owns a burger joint just down the street too...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


umm I don't think that's allowed here.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll come trim for you! But you have to feed me while I'm there... I like pizza :]


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


Trim trim trim trim....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Trim trim trim trim....


Turn on the charm & put that gal to work JJ.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

aww coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, what’s wrong with the phone? Are we worried it’s hacked? Reported stolen?


Nothing as far as I could tell by turning it on. Possibly being hacked concerns me. Maybe it's listening or sending any photos taken to somebody else, you never know. I'm dropping it at fedex when I do errands tomorrow.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing as far as I could tell by turning it on. Possibly being hacked concerns me. Maybe it's listening or sending any photos taken to somebody else, you never know. I'm dropping it at fedex when I do errands tomorrow.


FedEx to where?
Return to sender?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> FedEx to where?
> Return to sender?


Great question, I don't know the answer. It didn't have a sender or recipient, just my address.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Great question, I don't know the answer. It didn't have a sender or recipient, just my address.
> 
> View attachment 4944351


Spooooky.....


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2021)

Cocaine stash worth €9m lands on roof of home in Sardinia


Startled owners hear a loud bang and call the police, who find a black suitcase filled with drugs




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

ANC said:


> Cocaine stash worth €9m lands on roof of home in Sardinia
> 
> 
> Startled owners hear a loud bang and call the police, who find a black suitcase filled with drugs
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Great question, I don't know the answer. It didn't have a sender or recipient, just my address.
> 
> View attachment 4944351


You could always donate it.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Oh boy, the weekend is almost here....Dablicious

I spotted a carnival being set up near me today, Ferris wheel and all. Should be a swamp with all the rain, but hey if they have cotton candy and/or caramel apples, I'm in!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You could always donate it to* Rsawr*.



Better?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Better?


curious2garden is the voice of reason. Just give it back so we can't get in any trouble.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Better?


I don't want her bad juju, stoppit. I only wanted pizza and to visit Canada.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't want her bad juju, stoppit. I only wanted pizza and to visit Canada.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Great question, I don't know the answer. It didn't have a sender or recipient, just my address.
> 
> View attachment 4944351


Put "Santa, North Pole" on it and drop it in a public mailbox.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Lol I think that might be the longest foxtail I’ve seen


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I think that might be the longest foxtail I’ve seen
> 
> View attachment 4944518


I would smoke that!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> I would smoke that!


All you’d have to do is wrap a rolling paper around it, it’s like a ready made self rolled nug


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> I would smoke that!





Metasynth said:


> All you’d have to do is wrap a rolling paper around it, it’s like a ready made self rolled nug


That’s brilliant! All the lower buds are doing that. Most of the aren’t 4 inches tho. Weird how it keeps putting out hairs, that plant is very done.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I think that might be the longest foxtail I’ve seen
> 
> View attachment 4944518


Yeah, you win, I can't top that and I've grown some fucked up weed.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, you win, I can't top that and I've grown some fucked up weed.


Can I see one?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can I see one?


NO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, you win, I can't top that and I've grown some fucked up weed.


my growing experience has been a freak show.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my growing experience has been a freak show.


It's why I love you so much. Your old age is gonna be epic!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> NO!


No funnnnn ;[


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

The same little bastard at the grocery store keeps trying to get his manager to confiscate my ID.... I am over 30, I have graying hair, I walk with the defeated weight of death... gimme my white claw without a fight


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my growing experience has been a freak show.


Wait till you get to this point,


Oh the mysteries


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The same little bastard at the grocery store keeps trying to get his manager to confiscate my ID.... I am over 30, I have graying hair, I walk with the defeated weight of death... gimme my white claw without a fight


White claw?
Bet I could adopt you dear.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> White claw?
> Bet I could adopt you dear.


I don't drink whiskey on work nights dad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't drink whiskey on work nights dad.


I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


So what in the glass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The same little bastard at the grocery store keeps trying to get his manager to confiscate my ID.... I am over 30, I have graying hair, I walk with the defeated weight of death... gimme my white claw without a fight


You should have went on wakanda on his ass


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what in the glass


Space tomatoes.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Space tomatoes.....


 thought so


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

I learned something new with my Wyze cams. I don't sleep for shit. I was noticing on last nights notifications I was constantly tossing and turning, The longest the camera ever went w/o being triggered was 1 hour, but usually every 10-15 minutes. 

I'm going to have to pay attention to this. Maybe it's just because my shoulder is hurting again and I can't get comfy, IDK.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I learned something new with my Wyze cams. I don't sleep for shit. I was noticing on last nights notifications I was constantly tossing and turning, The longest the camera ever went w/o being triggered was 1 hour, but usually every 10-15 minutes.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay attention to this. Maybe it's just because my shoulder is hurting again and I can't get comfy, IDK.


Pain and rain pain I can see it that sucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

She sounds good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

Coffee and cheesecake mmmmmy


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She sounds good View attachment 4944654


Ive stumbled upon some of her music when I'm in a blues music mood man does she have a great set of pipes on her


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

First time for me but I'm thinking that you are right about that 


MiselfCare said:


> Ive stumbled upon some of her music when I'm in a blues music mood man does she have a great set of pipes on her


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Morning.





Hot, cloudy and humid......but enough about me. 

It was 70° at 5:30 with 87% rh, mid 80°'s today. I'm gonna roll around in this till I look like a rumball......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun... all this humidity can go suck a log.

Hope everyone is having a chill morning. :]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


>


Have you seen her live? Saw her a few times at Caliroots. The last show she did there was incredible. Still amazed. 






SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

I actually know what day it is. This week was brutal. Tuesday morning I couldn't believe it was only Tuesday. Lol. 
Anyway, rolling, rolling, rolling.... 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I actually know what day it is. This week was brutal. Tuesday morning I couldn't believe it was only Tuesday. Lol.
> Anyway, rolling, rolling, rolling....
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna take a day this weekend and chill?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday. 

My partner went back to work for the first time in 246 days. Kinda felt reminiscent of back to school after a summer break.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> My partner went back to work for the first time in 246 days. Kinda felt reminiscent of back to school after a summer break.


What the hell are you going to do?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What the hell are you going to do?!


not gonna harvest that's for sure!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Tomorrow I promise!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not gonna harvest that's for sure!


Why do you grow? Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Why do you grow? Lol


I sometimes ask myself that same question.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sometimes ask myself that same question.


Just go harvest and quick dry a few you'll remember


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Guys, my seedling decided that growing leaves out of the top is dumb, and decided to shoot it's new growth from underneath. I think it's drunk...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just go harvest and quick dry a few you'll remember



It's not so much the harvesting that I'm avoiding... it's pulling the lights down and cleaning everything up. I'm gonna need some help with that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, my seedling decided that growing leaves out of the top is dumb, and decided to shoot it's new growth from underneath. I think it's drunk...
> View attachment 4944781


weird looks like you have a self topping mutant.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not so much the harvesting that I'm avoiding... it's pulling the lights down and cleaning everything up. I'm gonna need some help with that.


I gotcha. It is a lot of work. But with a little elbow grease, and making your friends come help it should be fine. I have a buddy who comes to jail with me sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's why I love you so much. Your old age is gonna be epic!


 I'm running stable regs on the next grow. Fingers crossed that I see fewer weirdo plants now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I gotcha. It is a lot of work. But with a little elbow grease, and making your friends come help it should be fine. I have a buddy who comes to jail with me sometimes


I usually get about an hour of help trimming. She's there for the entire cleanup tho. Funny story I had my sister help trim when she was heavily pregnant. A few minutes after we started she started gagging on the smell and had to leave lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wait till you get to this point,
> View attachment 4944575
> 
> Oh the mysteries


Did you make all those? 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm your Huckleberry.View attachment 4944614


That pic has a creepy perv vibe... you're better looking.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

I zen out so hard. I always say I hate trimming, but I then emerge hours later smiling... I think it's great.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That pic has a creepy perv vibe... you're better looking.


I have a hot dad?! Hell yeah! Family goals!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have a hot dad?! Hell yeah! Family goals!


He's a silver fox for sure.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You gonna take a day this weekend and chill?


Probably not. It's amazing how much activity there is on Saturday. Sunday a little more mellow so I can work without interruption and "catch up". That'll never happen. I told my boss I was done and I wanted to step down. Not what I signed up for. I don't think they want me to. He basically begged me. I need you in this position...
Guess I'm doing an OK job if they won't let me step down. Lol. 
Some days I really do love my job. 

(Gonna see these guys in Vegas, in October).






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Probably not. It's amazing how much activity there is on Saturday. Sunday a little more mellow so I can work without interruption and "catch up". That'll never happen. I told my boss I was done and I wanted to step down. Not what I signed up for. I don't think they want me to. He basically begged me. I need you in this position...
> Guess I'm doing an OK job if they won't let me step down. Lol.
> Some days I really do love my job.
> 
> ...


You gotta make time for yourself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Big tornado yesterday in Barrie about 30k south of my mom's place. She had warnings in her area but no damage.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I gotcha. It is a lot of work. But with a little elbow grease, and making your friends come help it should be fine. I have a buddy who comes to jail with me sometimes


That's how I do it. I have one buddy who helps trim, and clean, etc., and he's actually faster than me now...usually. Unless there's something good on TV, lol. He always always smokes for free, and we are both happy. 

TGIDD
Thank God its dabbing day


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's how I do it. I have one buddy who helps trim, and clean, etc., and he's actually faster than me now...usually. Unless there's something good on TV, lol. He always always smokes for free, and we are both happy.
> 
> TGIDD
> Thank God its dabbing day


Can you dab the oil you get from fully evaporated tincture? It's like thick honey consistency...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big tornado yesterday in Barrie about 30k south of my mom's place. She had warnings in her area but no damage.


That is scary as hell !! 

Earlier this week we had tornado warnings here. I got woke up by them and watched on TV for a while, but none touched down, at least not on any homes. 

It has been some very strange weather lately, and it's starting to freak me out a bit!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you dab the oil you get from fully evaporated tincture? It's like thick honey consistency...


I have, but it tastes better in a cart.

I bought a water distiller that works pretty good, that I have used to make a few batches of distillate, and some labware that I have yet to try...But hopefully one of these days I'll get caught up and have time to experiment again. Probably this Fall! My buddy who trims has been vaping it in a cart and loving it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

@Laughing Grass just ran across this




__





3d Printed undercurrent Hydroponics system (UC RDWC)


Decided to attempt a 3d Printed undercurrent Hydroponics system (UC RDWC) , as they are very good systems but just cost a stupid amount of money. It seems that things like the large tank connectors realy drive to cost up. i also seem to have collected a lot of filament that i can...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I zen out so hard. I always say I hate trimming, but I then emerge hours later smiling... I think it's great.


That's amazing! I remember when I could do that. My body is far too noisy now.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Soooo, I thought I slept better last night. I slept with an ice pack on my shoulder. But just reviewed the Wyze and it shows me tossing and turning about every 10 minutes, all freaking night long...Constantly bending my knees up and down, probably trying to make my back comfortable.

Maybe it's time for a new bed!

It's definitely; time for as shower though...I have an appt. in 1 hour!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's amazing! I remember when I could do that. My body is far too noisy now.


I ignore the snaps crackles and pops... music helps.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Soooo, I thought I slept better last night. I slept with an ice pack on my shoulder. But just reviewed the Wyze and it shows me tossing and turning about every 10 minutes, all freaking night long...Constantly bending my knees up and down, probably trying to make my back comfortable.
> 
> Maybe it's time for a new bed!
> 
> It's definitely; time for as shower though...I have an appt. in 1 hour!


When was the last time you replaced your mattress? I thought mine was ok and then I got a new one. Boy was I surprised.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Laughing Grass just ran across this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy... I couldn't sleep at night knowing a potential flood could happen at any time. No way I would print that unless I was doing it in resin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is scary as hell !!
> 
> Earlier this week we had tornado warnings here. I got woke up by them and watched on TV for a while, but none touched down, at least not on any homes.
> 
> It has been some very strange weather lately, and it's starting to freak me out a bit!


No doubt! And it's only going to get worse ;(









Study Projects a Surge in Coastal Flooding, Starting in 2030s


In the mid-2030s, every U.S. coast will experience rapidly increasing high-tide floods, when a lunar cycle will amplify rising sea levels caused by climate change.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you make all those?
> .


some of them, other were gifted, others were given.....i just recently add some secret santa ones in the pile....it's fun when you can reach in and pickup a seed and not know whats gonna happen with your selection...

case recently is my experiment that i've been working on....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Morning....TGIFF.....got customers coming in picking up stuff today....at least 5....it's gonna be a good day .....

woke up this morning 77F and muggy.......high today 92F...

coffee is up and it's fresh......

anyone up for a taco....

potato and egg with the red sauce......yum


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's how I do it. I have one buddy who helps trim, and clean, etc., and he's actually faster than me now...usually. Unless there's something good on TV, lol. He always always smokes for free, and we are both happy.
> 
> TGIDD
> Thank God its dabbing day


Dabbing day was on 7/10. It's like 4/20 for dabbers. OIL upside down is 710.
And free slurpee day follows. Sucks to have to wait a full day for a free slurpee, cotton mouth doesn't wait.

I'm with you though, Fredo! I'll dab with you. I'm already 3 bowls deep. It's time. 

Instead of buying the bong the other day, I bought a new evolve plus. My other died on me after several years of usage. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Probably not. It's amazing how much activity there is on Saturday. Sunday a little more mellow so I can work without interruption and "catch up". That'll never happen. I told my boss I was done and I wanted to step down. Not what I signed up for. I don't think they want me to. He basically begged me. I need you in this position...
> Guess I'm doing an OK job if they won't let me step down. Lol.
> Some days I really do love my job.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good opportunity for more ha ha ha hopefully they treat right O yeah coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

aww coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

Coffee and clutch might not be a bad day the sun is out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Done decrypting all my files. Got it all back except six videos, they weren't named properly so I have no idea what they were lol. 

I can't believe duck lips was a thing... so cringeworthy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> some of them, other were gifted, others were given.....i just recently add some secret santa ones in the pile....it's fun when you can reach in and pickup a seed and not know whats gonna happen with your selection...
> 
> case recently is my experiment that i've been working on....


Are they all regulars? I could see that being fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done decrypting all my files. Got it all back except six videos, they weren't named properly so I have no idea what they were lol.
> 
> I can't believe duck lips was a thing... so cringeworthy.
> 
> View attachment 4944878


i'm not even gonna ask....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they all regulars? I could see that being fun.


yep, reg photoperiod......

and it is fun.....inne, mennie, minni, moe at it's best...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, reg photoperiod......
> 
> and it is fun.....inne, mennie, minni, moe at it's best...


Lol mad scientist


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When was the last time you replaced your mattress? I thought mine was ok and then I got a new one. Boy was I surprised.


I think it has been about 12 years, so yep....I'm sure I'm due! 



shrxhky420 said:


> Dabbing day was on 7/10. It's like 4/20 for dabbers. OIL upside down is 710.
> And free slurpee day follows. Sucks to have to wait a full day for a free slurpee, cotton mouth doesn't wait.
> 
> I'm with you though, Fredo! I'll dab with you. I'm already 3 bowls deep. It's time.
> ...


I love it, 7/10  Yes the Evolves are much more conserving than a dab rig....and you can't take a dab rig everywhere. I love my Evolves!! Note the lanyard for those really high times...and look, it's noon. Actually my 11 am appt. got me baked on oil so lalala








Laughing Grass said:


> No doubt! And it's only going to get worse ;(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm worried about the rivers flooding here. My buddy who trims for me owns a house in the 500 year flood zone, and I am pushing him to sell it now. Between the way the economy is, and the way the weather is going, it's time to sell. We are listing it next month!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ......snip....
> 
> I'm worried about the rivers flooding here. My buddy who trims for me owns a house in the 500 year flood zone, and I am pushing him to sell it now. Between the way the economy is, and the way the weather is going, it's time to sell. We are listing it next month!!


You are a good friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not even gonna ask....js









*NOT* posting mine lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol mad scientist


i've been called that many times....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think it has been about 12 years, so yep....I'm sure I'm due!
> 
> 
> I love it, 7/10  Yes the Evolves are much more conserving than a dab rig....and you can't take a dab rig everywhere. I love my Evolves!! Note the lanyard for those really high times...and look, it's noon. Actually my 11 am appt. got me baked on oil so lalala
> ...


is it going to be hard to sell if it's in a flood zone?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think it has been about 12 years, so yep....I'm sure I'm due!


Pillow top FTW!

morning @raratt... err afternoon now


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You are a good friend


Oh you have no idea. I found the house, bought it, helped him remodel it , gave him a mortgage, and he's lived there for far less than the rent he was paying. 

I did it for us both to make a few bucks, but also to show him the house flipping business. He's a younger guy and I've known him and his brother since they were kids. His brother is the one I mentioned who's in the Air Force now, and just got married.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh you have no idea. I found the house, bought it, helped him remodel it , gave him a mortgage, and he's lived there for far less than the rent he was paying.
> 
> I did it for us both to make a few bucks, but also to show him the house flipping business. He's a younger guy and I've known him and his brother since they were kids. His brother is the one I mentioned who's in the Air Force now, and just got married.


And now you know why he is indebted to me to trim jail


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it going to be hard to sell if it's in a flood zone?


The house next door, which is identical, but very dated, just sold in one weekend, for about 100k over what we have invested. Ours is way nicer. 

The 2 brothers built brick Ranches side by side, back in 1961...the same year I was built!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

the 500 year flood plain isn't too bad...a wet basement occasionally, and the banks will give mortgages in this zone. It's the 100 year zone that gets scary, and those houses have all have water up into the first floors.

FEMA has been re-doing the flood maps as the weather changes, and yes it is changing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2021)

A good sized storm is moving through here as we speak - I love my 900+ elevation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A good sized storm is moving through here as we speak - I love my 900+ elevation.


makes for some nice views huh...


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pillow top FTW!
> 
> morning @raratt... err afternoon now


It's all good, still morning here.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Here's the twins! Ours is the closer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's the twins! Ours is the closerView attachment 4944912


Nice lawn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Comfort food for lunch today


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Comfort food for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 4944922


I'd eat that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's the twins! Ours is the closerView attachment 4944912


Everytime I see brick houses I think of the 3 little pigs; brick homes are not common out here


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Comfort food for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 4944922


 me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that





BudmanTX said:


> me too


lol there's like 3lbs of potatoes and rice left.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol there's like 3lbs of potatoes and rice left.


that's ok, think i'll stick to my philly cheesesteak today.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's ok, think i'll stick to my philly cheesesteak today.....


With lots of green peppers and onions? 

I have to go to the gym and pay for lunch. Have a good one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With lots of green peppers and onions?
> 
> I have to go to the gym and pay for lunch. Have a good one.


Mushrooms too


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol there's like 3lbs of potatoes and rice left.


toss in some onions and fry it up; ambrosia


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes yes that all sounds good but for the love ofmy God don't forget about the coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes yes that all sounds good but for the love ofmy God don't forget about the coffeeView attachment 4945001


You're ridiculous...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're ridiculous...


It has been said


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Everytime I see brick houses I think of the 3 little pigs; brick homes are not common out here


Shake rattle and roll, baby!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has been said


I mean, hey, keep on keeping on. I am doing cold brew today! Gotta keep my brain awake.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, hey, keep on keeping on. I am doing cold brew today! Gotta keep my brain awake. View attachment 4945013


Yeah, I fux with the cold brew. Hot coffee not so much.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 16, 2021)

Good morning/afternoon everyone hope your enjoying your days. Wish I could enjoy coffee and get that boost of energy. Unfortunately it doesn't taste good to me and just makes me poop


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone hope your enjoying your days. Wish I could enjoy coffee and get that boost of energy. Unfortunately it doesn't taste good to me and just makes me poop


Tea is good too :] and one of you horrible influences made me make cannacaps with caffiene in, and those are cool... I don't remember who it was, haha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes yes that all sounds good but for the love ofmy God don't forget about the coffeeView attachment 4945001


They had that at the commissary the other day. I'm currently hooked on Volcanica's Brazilian coffees.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They had that at the commissary the other day. I'm currently hooked on Volcanica's Brazilian coffees.


For a dark roast you can't say that it's bitter at all and has a nice taste to it worth a try if you can get ahold of it


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shake rattle and roll, baby!


We had enough of that recently, rather uncommon for here.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> We had enough of that recently, rather uncommon for here.


Yeah you guys were rumbling for a couple days. Probably a good thing, because it relieves some tectonic pressure/tension.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Tea is good too :] and one of you horrible influences made me make cannacaps with caffiene in, and those are cool... I don't remember who it was, haha


Mainly just high quality h20 (insert waterboy voice) every now and then I'll get a little wild and crack open a Dr pepper. Another fun treat and super simple is to throw a nice glob of cannaoil in a cup of hot coco. One of my favorite treats in the winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Mainly just high quality h20 (insert waterboy voice) every now and then I'll get a little wild and crack open a Dr pepper. Another fun treat and super simple is to throw a nice glob of cannaoil in a cup of hot coco. One of my favorite treats in the winter.


Green tea.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Green tea.


Little lemon? Or nah?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> toss in some onions and fry it up; ambrosia


My mind immediately went to this vile concoction.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Green tea.


Never tried it. Might have to give it a try. Did a quick Google search on it and first thing I saw was "may improve brain function" and this dusty thing needs all the help it can get.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Little lemon? Or nah?


Nope......just raw local honey


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mind immediately went to this vile concoction.


Mmmm sugar....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Everytime I see brick houses I think of the 3 little pigs; brick homes are not common out here


There's really not a lot of them here, and Ranch style homes are scarce too....And in high demand as people age. They typically bring a premium.

I picked this place up for about the price of a new pickup truck 3 1/2 years ago. .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mind immediately went to this vile concoction.






MiselfCare said:


> Never tried it. Might have to give it a try. Did a quick Google search on it and first thing I saw was "may improve brain function" and this dusty thing needs all the help it can get.


There's a lot of good reasons. I feel much more hydrated and just all around better.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mmmm sugar....


Yeah!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, hey, keep on keeping on. I am doing cold brew today! Gotta keep my brain awake. View attachment 4945013


I treated myself to a decaf on the way home. 



Dropped the phone off at fedex. Talk about confusion lol. They didn't want to take it back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mmmm sugar....





manfredo said:


> Yeah!!


Mixed with mayo... I second @DarkWeb's


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mixed with mayo... I second @DarkWeb's


Oh, that's mayo? Nevermind. But anyone having a marshmallow roasting party needs to invite me. Then stop me after like 10 because I will bounce off the walls :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't think I'm going back to the gym again for a while. 

You can only stay for 30 minutes
No showers
No change rooms
No fans


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, that's mayo? Nevermind. But anyone having a marshmallow roasting party needs to invite me. Then stop me after like 10 because I will bounce off the walls :]


So 11 is the correct number?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, that's mayo? Nevermind. But anyone having a marshmallow roasting party needs to invite me. Then stop me after like 10 because I will bounce off the walls :]


4 small cans mandarin oranges, drained
2 small cans apricots, drained and cut in pieces
1 large can pineapple chunks, cut and drained
1 large container sour cream
2 tbsp. mayonnaise
2 c. flaked coconut
2 c. mini marshmallows
1 large jar maraschino cherries, drained and cut in half


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So 11 is the correct number?


Only if you want hyperactive Rsawr trying to feed you edibles insistently :/


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mixed with mayo... I second @DarkWeb's


Someone screwed up the recipe, supposed to be whipped cream. 








Ambrosia Fruit Salad


Shredded coconut and chunks of pineapple, mandarin oranges, marshmallows, pecans and fruit cocktail are folded into whipped topping and chilled. Top with maraschino cherries when serving.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone screwed up the recipe, supposed to be whipped cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still not touching it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone screwed up the recipe, supposed to be whipped cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds slightly better, not great. 

I guess there's a couple ways to make it. I've only tried it with sour cream/mayo zero stars would not recommend. 









Sarah's Ambrosia Fruit Salad


Ambrosia salad loaded with marshmallows, coconut, pineapple, and mandarin oranges is a refreshing salad to serve at summer picnics.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Only if you want hyperactive Rsawr trying to feed you edibles insistently :/


lol this doesn't sound like a negative.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds slightly better, not great.
> 
> I guess there's a couple ways to make it. I've only tried it with sour cream/mayo zero stars would not recommend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol this doesn't sound like a negative.


Well, where's the party?! Anyone have a creepy house at exactly the midpoint between all of us that's definitely not haunted?


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I'm going back to the gym again for a while.
> 
> 
> No fans


Download this gif to your phone and take your fans with you!


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

It’s all fun and games till someone brings in the Wilford Brimley meme…


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mixed with mayo... I second @DarkWeb's


Mayo....Yuck...Isn't that whipped cream??


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

Y’all might hate me for this, but the original creamy ambrosia recipes were made with sour cream…

You can blame the south


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all might hate me for this, but the original creamy ambrosia recipes were made with sour cream…
> 
> You can blame the south


I'll take the unoriginal Pat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Download this gif to your phone and take your fans with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol they have wall fans in front of the elliptical machines and stationary bikes.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all might hate me for this, but the original creamy ambrosia recipes were made with sour cream…
> 
> You can blame the south


I saw that...A friend use to make a version and it was like 2 cans of fruit salad drained and a tub of cool whip stirred together, maybe some walnuts and it was great on a hot day, boating, all stoned. Very simple.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all might hate me for this, but the original creamy ambrosia recipes were made with sour cream…
> 
> You can blame the south


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

I actually don’t mind ambrosia salad in smaller quantities. I mean, it’s jello and mandarin oranges with nuts in a creamy sauce.

I dunno…typing it all out doesn’t actually make it sound too appetizing…


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Our family just called it fruit salad and added some Mandarins to it also.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Our family just called it fruit salad and added some Mandarins to it also.


Citrus is key. Ambrosia salad was only invented in the 1800s when citrus became widely available, and the earliest known versions are thought to simply be sliced oranges layered with coconut and sugar in a glass dish.


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I saw that...A friend use to make a version and it was like 2 cans of fruit salad drained and a tub of cool whip stirred together, maybe some walnuts and it was great on a hot day, boating, all stoned. Very simple.


That was the "Crack" of my youth.

My Mom still makes it and saves a portion for me.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> That was the "Crack" of my youth.
> 
> My Mom still makes it and saves a portion for me.


My mom still does fruit salad and pistachio salad every year for thanksgiving. When me and my brother were kids we'd fight over what one shed make. I think she finally got tired of it and figured making both was better then having to listen to us little monsters.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

^^^^who is this person^^^^


stranger danger


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

i think that one get the dancing squirrel award.....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Well shit,l I just scanned the fair website and there is no mention of caramel apples or cotton candy. How can they call that a fair?? I hope it's a mere oversite! Hmmmm, to make the 5 minute drive or not, lol....

The only good thing is I'd burn off some of the sugar with all the walking, and it might be crowded as it's like the ONLY town fair this year...Normally there's over a dozen. And there's an airshow tomorrow & Sunday. They are charging $65 a car load minimum, and for that you get a 20 x 20 plot of field to park on and use lawn chairs. It sounds really pathetic. And they are closing all the side roads so unless you have a 4 wheeler, no free shows!

Of course it's gonna get rained out anyways, so....










2021 Greater Binghamton Airshow: What to know if you're going


The Greater Binghamton Airshow returns this weekend at the airport in the Town of Maine. Show hours are noon to 4 p.m., Saturday and Sunday.



www.pressconnects.com


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Just walked out and it's pouring...again. Well, maybe a slab of beef on the grill with some dabs for an appetizer. A beer kind of sounds good


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Citrus is key. Ambrosia salad was only invented in the 1800s when citrus became widely available, and the earliest known versions are thought to simply be sliced oranges layered with coconut and sugar in a glass dish.


My mom made a version. Apples, oranges, pears, grapes and some sweetened shredded coconut. It wasn't terrible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My mom made a version. Apples, oranges, pears, grapes and some sweetened shredded coconut. It wasn't terrible.


Nope.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 16, 2021)

My mom did. Apples, Mandarin oranges, pears, grapes, & mini marshmallos. Used 1/2 Mayo & 1/2 whipped cream.
Mmmmm


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i think that one get the dancing squirrel award.....
> View attachment 4945124


Dancing shark is better. 


Friday bitches! I'm on my 11th hour. Fuck it, I'm done for the day 

   

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dancing shark is better.
> View attachment 4945179
> 
> Friday bitches! I'm on my 11th hour. Fuck it, I'm done for the day
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>




Well at least until tomorrow morning 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think it has been about 12 years, so yep....I'm sure I'm due!
> 
> 
> I love it, 7/10  Yes the Evolves are much more conserving than a dab rig....and you can't take a dab rig everywhere. I love my Evolves!! Note the lanyard for those really high times...and look, it's noon. Actually my 11 am appt. got me baked on oil so lalala
> ...


I blame you Fredo; for my 4 o'clock it's Friday, fuck its! 

Thanks bro! 

Just smoked a bowl and took 2 fat dabs from the evolve. Almost puked off that 2nd one! I think I need another. 

And all of a sudden I feel revitalized and I want to get back on the computer. Lol. I'm definitely some kind of stupid. 

Nope music is getting cranked up and I'm gonna go spend some time with mamashark 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I want to get back on the computer.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Next stop, fresh burritos. Yum it's been so long


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Next stop, fresh burritos. Yum it's been so longView attachment 4945212


Fun!!!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My mom made a version. Apples, oranges, pears, grapes and some sweetened shredded coconut. It wasn't terrible.


That was usually a dish the aunts that couldnt cook would bring on holidays. Ill have another slice of ham and scalloped potatoes please. Made a 12 layered scalloped potatoe with good cheese one year.... FOOD! Ill have a wild, oven roasted butter basted ruffed grouse with wild rice. Best tasting white meat. Better than chicken. Belly only had prarie seed and rose buds. Fresh.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Next stop, fresh burritos. Yum it's been so longView attachment 4945212


I made cookies, can I come over?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I made cookies, can I come over?
> 
> View attachment 4945223


So much better than all that snake talk!


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So much better than all that snake talk!


Tube Snake anyone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tube Snake anyone?


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Mo betta.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I made cookies, can I come over?
> 
> View attachment 4945223


Snickerdoodles are my crack cocaine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So much better than all that snake talk!


Whut, you no like hognose snak?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whut, you no like hognose snak?


You got a job for me?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whut, you no like hognose snak?


Wonder if he got a job


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You got a job for me?


Damn girl, you beat me!


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

A lot of beating going on.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> A lot of beating going on.


Who wants tough meat?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

I didn't do it....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dancing shark is better.
> View attachment 4945179
> 
> Friday bitches! I'm on my 11th hour. Fuck it, I'm done for the day
> ...


That my friend, you do have a point...


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> A lot of beating going on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Next stop, fresh burritos. Yum it's been so longView attachment 4945212


So when should I be over...i hear meta has some cookies..got the milk....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So much better than all that snake talk!


Sorry about that.....actually it was a cool convo, been a while since


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> So when should I be over...i hear meta has some cookies..got the milk....


And I got the munchies! Let's do this!



SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4945257


Ouch?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ouch?


I thought it was mayo


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> And I got the munchies! Let's do this!
> 
> View attachment 4945259
> 
> SH420


Let's go, road trip


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ouch?


Hearing "I Will Kill You If You Touch Me Again" during intimate conversations dose change the mood, safeword or not.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Let's go, road trip


We on the road again 






SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> We on the road again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll yeah, let's roll...cool vibe..needed that btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Good night...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I made cookies, can I come over?
> 
> View attachment 4945223


mmmmmmmmm...are those snickerdoodles??

I was ready to eat burrito's, opened up a brand new container of sour cream, and it was bad/separated cottage cheese looking nastiness. I ran back to the store again, but it was worth it.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4945340
> 
> Good night...


Those look great...Makes me want to go have 2nds! But I am off to lala land too. Saturday is already hyere!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those look great...Makes me want to go have 2nds! But I am off to lala land too. Saturday is already hyere!!


Rest well


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4945440


Been up since 2am and just said fuck it I need to start the day. Fuck me! 

Let me get my bowl


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been up since 2am and just said fuck it I need to start the day. Fuck me


I’ve been up since around 2 also. Fell asleep around 8 last night. It’s a viscous cycle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been up since around 2 also. Fell asleep around 8 last night. It’s a viscous cycle.


My little guy is still getting used to undies at night. So it was a change the sheets kinda night. Then I just couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

Good morning chill people. No more rain plz


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jul 17, 2021)

Mornings with the Puff Co Pro...I sure don't miss the torch and banger. Twice as high, half the wax! So glad I made the upgrade. Good Morning cruel world!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Starting my day with a little Gorilla Glue wax in the Evolve plus, with some OJ, and I have to write a lease this morning. 

Hoping to get another bicycle ride in before the daily rains begin, around 2 pm today they say. As wet as it's been, it rarely rains all day, so with a little planning fun (and outdoor chores) can still be had.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Starting my day with a little Gorilla Glue wax in the Evolve plus, with some OJ, and I have to write a lease this morning.
> 
> Hoping to get another bicycle ride in before the daily rains begin, around 2 pm today they say. As wet as it's been, it rarely rains all day, so with a little planning fun (and outdoor chores) can still be had.


I should already be on the street. I'm moving slow. Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I should already be on the street. I'm moving slow. Good morning


You and me both. I stared at my elliptical for a good few minutes before just going for a walk. Is it one of those heavy days?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You and me both. I stared at my elliptical for a good few minutes before just going for a walk. Is it one of those heavy days?


Yeah and I still am stuck to my couch. I may just take a nap and start over Monday. Good for you, you got outside and walked!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2021)

I woke up at 4am but luckily I managed to knock myself back out till now. Morning y’all


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and I still am stuck to my couch. I may just take a nap and start over Monday. Good for you, you got outside and walked!


A nap sounds good. Dream of a big donut for me, if you can manage. With the strawberry creme filling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2021)

Two down two to go


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two down two to go
> 
> View attachment 4945608


Yaaay!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> A nap sounds good. Dream of a big donut for me, if you can manage. With the strawberry creme filling


I only want one


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two down two to go
> 
> View attachment 4945608




Is it raining outside??


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I only want one
> View attachment 4945631


I still can't eat any sugar. So lame. Do you know how hard it is to be high and look at a donut and be unable to eat it. Grrrr

Also I hate you. Lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still can't eat any sugar. So lame. Do you know how hard it is to be high and look at a donut and be unable to eat it. Grrrr
> 
> Also I hate you. Lol


TBH I haven't been eating much either. My freeze poops mainly. Granola bars have been my go to sweet craving, and I bought some fruity yogurts. I'm trying to keep these pounds off! I did have a chocolate ice cream cone last night though.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> TBH I haven't been eating much either. My freeze poops mainly. Granola bars have been my go to sweet craving, and I bought some fruity yogurts. I'm trying to keep these pounds off! I did have a chocolate ice cream cone last night though.


If your poop is freezing, you are eating too many of those freeze pops you like! 
I might be able to have a serving of frozen grapes... hmmm.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

I woke up at 6, figured I'd try to go back to sleep. Wife woke me up at 8:30. It was nice to sleep in. 
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Oh I was never so happy as when I just opened the refrigerator and saw leftover burritos. Just inhaled a small one, LOL now for that bike ride


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Mornings with the Puff Co Pro...I sure don't miss the torch and banger. Twice as high, half the wax! So glad I made the upgrade. Good Morning cruel world!
> View attachment 4945507


What the hell is that device my wife's favorite color is purple


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

Coffee and donut


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4945632
> 
> Is it raining outside??


pouring!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2021)

Done. I want some ice cream now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done. I want some ice cream now.
> 
> View attachment 4945706


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> *If your poop is freezing*, you are eating too many of those freeze pops you like!
> I might be able to have a serving of frozen grapes... hmmm.


Either that or @manfredo is a unicorn! 



I'm going to invite him to my next birthday party 



Yummy 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

I got something new to add to my collection


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I got something new to add to my collection View attachment 4945919


It looks like it opens...?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Either that or @manfredo is a unicorn!
> 
> View attachment 4945755
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It looks like it opens...?


Yes it does


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4945925


Glad to see back


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Glad to see back


TY. Be a while before I am fully here. But lurking. LOL. 

Wish I could take bigger tokes. Long way to get baked taking baby puffs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Be a while before I am fully here. But lurking. LOL.
> 
> Wish I could take bigger tokes. Long way to get baked taking baby puffs.


How is your tolerance these days should be hopefully inline with your baby puffs


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes it does View attachment 4945931


Awww it's so cute..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww it's so cute..


Reminds me of ichigo's Hollow mask


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the hell is that device my wife's favorite color is purple


That fine Sir is a Puff Co pro.

I just found out about such an apparatus from one of my patients. He told me about all the benefits and about how he was saving on wax... so I took the leap. 

This thing is cool. All controlled by an app on my cell phone. The colors are all customizable and each heat setting has its own color. All the heat settings can be dialed in exact for each concentrate you are smoking. Pretty cool.

Right now I'm smoking terp diamonds and several kinds of crumble. All smoke best at different temps. This thing makes a dab SO tasty and every dab last 3-4 huge hits.

If you woulda told me 30 years ago that I would be using a hash pipe controlled by my phone I woulda have said you were crazy! lol They have all kinds of cool accessories and even a little back back for when your dabbing on the go... So far I have about $700 in mine. Worth every penny and basically bought itself in a month. (I do a lot of dabs.)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

Food now this is breakfast food


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> That fine Sir is a Puff Co pro.
> 
> I just found out about such an apparatus from one of my patients. He told me about all the benefits and about how he was saving on wax... so I took the leap.
> 
> ...


That is awesome but way way to rich for my blood


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

And now the main course


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 17, 2021)

That seedling that I have is definitely growing 2 different top nodes. What the hell? If I use it to make seeds is it possible I can have a super branchy mutant gene? Or is it going to die and I shall be a sadRsawruswrecked?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Mmmmm bed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That seedling that I have is definitely growing 2 different top nodes. What the hell? If I use it to make seeds is it possible I can have a super branchy mutant gene? Or is it going to die and I shall be a sadRsawruswrecked?
> View attachment 4946026View attachment 4946027


I call that first leaf..got a viable one...let's see what It does...let the fun begin..


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And now the main courseView attachment 4946009


I got the same paper plate, there is even weed on it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

I did a "get railed then get up" to see this first thing.....New tribe member......Augie.......... We lost two out of 3 old hounds this year, need to build back our gang.......one more Basset coming in a month.....my Achilles heel, those hounds.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I got the same paper plate, there is even weed on it.


So that some funny shit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I did a "get railed then get up" to see this first thing.....New tribe member......Augie.......... We lost two out of 3 old hounds this year, need to build back our gang.......one more Basset coming in a month.....my Achilles heel, those hounds.View attachment 4946128


And the tribe's name would be the first nation of droopy eyes


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh man, another night of basement flooding, even worse than the last. It's 2:30 am and just getting done for the night. My buddy was here helping til about 12;30, I sent him home.

Freaking water coming up out of the basement floor drain, non stop. No way to stop it. I needed one of those expandable plugs, but no go...I even mixed up some hydraulic cement and tried plugging the drain that way. Nope. Thanks God it seems to be down to a trickle...Maybe I can get some sleep. I have to run the snake through the line in the morning, and pray I don't have a septic issue....Hoping it's just water logged!

The rain was so bad...we went to eat at a diner close by. It poured so hard that they had the road closed on either side of my house. I had to con the fireman to let me pass, and drive through deep road water to get home. Then we were using 2 shop vacs to suck up the water, then dump it into the bath tub, and pumped it up and out the window, because no drains are going down.

What a month!!!!! It could always be worse though!

Did go to the fair earlier, and had pie, and sausages and ice cream. I most certainly burned off every calorie, and then some. Ugh!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

Morning?





Maybe tonight...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

RIP Avicii 





Better remix


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning. Morning meds and vitamins. Hopefully a bit of a bake and back to bed. Sleep eludes me as well.

Morning to all. And a wish for a good day.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2021)

Boner pills & dirty glass ,MICHIGAN your kung foo to strong for those shenanigans .


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 18, 2021)

Good morning. Hope everyone's doing alright.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

Coffee and a pinner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

Had better show some music on top of that


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 18, 2021)

Coffee sounds nice...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Coffee sounds nice...


That ruff of a start for you today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That ruff of a start for you today?


Ehhh, another stomach upset day, no caffiene. Hoping to have an appetite by lunch. I'm high, I'll get by...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ehhh, another stomach upset day, no caffiene. Hoping to have an appetite by lunch. I'm high, I'll get by...


Do you like peppermint it can help settle your stomach


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm sure I'll be hungry by lunch time :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

Yuppers that pinner woke me up


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That ruff of a start for you today?


I just pooped in a bucket, so yeah talk about rough...And I'm about to head out and dig up a septic tank, by hand...in the rain. That's the foolish idea anyways!  

Good afternoon?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just pooped in a bucket, so yeah talk about rough...And I'm about to head out and dig up a septic tank, by hand...in the rain. That's the foolish idea anyways!
> 
> Good afternoon?


Look on the bright side you hit the bucket.  I'm not going to ask about the other thing that immediately came to mind. Nope, not doing it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just pooped in a bucket, so yeah talk about rough...And I'm about to head out and dig up a septic tank, by hand...in the rain. That's the foolish idea anyways!
> 
> Good afternoon?


Wouldn't you be letting more water in by digging around the lid? I always heard that's a bad idea. Unless the pumper is on the way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh I missed pooping in a bucket......damn well at least you're not pooping in the rain.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Look on the bright side you hit the bucket.  I'm not going to ask about the other thing that immediately came to mind. Nope, not doing it.


I actually had a toilet seat to put on top so it wasn't terrible!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I actually had a toilet seat to put on top so it wasn't terrible!


Oh gawd that's f'n great, you balanced on a toilet seat, on a bucket, like a boss!

Thank you!


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd that's f'n great, you balanced on a toilet seat, on a bucket, like a boss!
> 
> Thank you!


He's the shit.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wouldn't you be letting more water in by digging around the lid? I always heard that's a bad idea. Unless the pumper is on the way.


No it's not flooded. Just something has failed. It is over due for pumping too, by a long shot. I suspect a failed leechfied, OR maybe a collapsed distribution box. It has an older 1000 gallon concrete tank.

If I can open it up I'll pump some water out of it to buy a day or 2, and have it pumped....but more than likely I'll be getting a backhoe in here. I have a call into a local company already.. 



raratt said:


> He's the shit.


The seat WAS a good idea!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

I have a company coming out tomorrow to pump my septic tank out and inspect it...I sure hope I don't have to replace anything! Too damned wet right now! But it's an old buddy I haven't seen in 30+ years, so hopefully I get the old buddy discount  

Looks like another busy damned week!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 18, 2021)

Weekend time  


manfredo said:


> I have a company coming out tomorrow to pump my septic tank out and inspect it...I sure hope I don't have to replace anything! Too damned wet right now! But it's an old buddy I haven't seen in 30+ years, so hopefully I get the old buddy discount
> 
> Looks like another busy damned week!


Jeez, you're getting unlucky. Hope it's a quick and easy fix :[


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm really digging this job though!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm rolling my eyes at you. REALLY BIG.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm really digging this job though!


I hate that part


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate that part



It gives me a little hope though. I got it opened up and the leech field is not plugged, but the tank is. I need to do more digging in the morning, but my back said "you are done for today!!".

I even managed to rig up a pump in the tub so I could get a shower  Now I need ice and dabs, but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It gives me a little hope though. I got it opened up and the leech field is not plugged, but the tank is. I need to do more digging in the morning, but my back said "you are done for today!!".
> 
> I even managed to rig up a pump in the tub so I could get a shower  Now I need ice and dabs, but not necessarily in that order.


Brutal. That sucks.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh, damn. It's morning... where is my bong.
Good morning, chill people. No YOU stayed up all night playing RPGs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, damn. It's morning... where is my bong.
> Good morning, chill people. No YOU stayed up all night playing RPGs.


Lol bad Rsawr! We went and to the bar last night and hung out on the patio listening to live music last night. First time we've been to a bar since February 2020.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey, it's my weekend, I am allowed to be irresponsible. 
Was it awesome? What was playing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, it's my weekend, I am allowed to be irresponsible.
> Was it awesome? What was playing?


What game are you playing? I got addicted to the sims for a little while last year. 

It's pretty awesome being allowed into the wild again. It was a guy with a guitar and pre-recorded music doing covers. I think I got a million mosquito bites. Feels weird being out unmasked when the servers are still wearing them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


 It was supposed to rain here too but turned into a gorgeous weekend. Hope your water problems aren't as bad as @manfredo


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What game are you playing? I got addicted to the sims for a little while last year.
> 
> It's pretty awesome being allowed into the wild again. It was a guy with a guitar and pre-recorded music doing covers. I think I got a million mosquito bites. Feels weird being out unmasked when the servers are still wearing them.


Ys 8. Just a random long running rpg series that I can dive into for a few dozen hours at a time. It's on my switch
I agree on the masks thing. At my job none of the customers wear their masks anymore but I am still wearing mine all day. Feels like a dividing line


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah, it's Monday. Hoping to have working hearing aids and a working toilet by the end of the day! Woo Hoo for the little things!

Oh and I have wax for breakfast  Since I have to go do some more digging, it will make a fine breakfast!!

Sun is even shining! 



Laughing Grass said:


> It was supposed to rain here too but turned into a gorgeous weekend. Hope your water problems aren't as bad as @manfredo


It is so crazy here! I went to Lowes last night and they have a big stack of sump pumps right by the door. A lot of people have it worse than me, by far.



Rsawr said:


> Ys 8. Just a random long running rpg series that I can dive into for a few dozen hours at a time. It's on my switch
> I agree on the masks thing. At my job none of the customers wear their masks anymore but I am still wearing mine all day. Feels like a dividing line


It is strange that employees are still required to wear masks many places, while customers don't have too. I'm not quite sure what the logic is there...or, if that logic makes sense. I know some people can NOT get vaccinated, but those people should be the ones masked, it seems. 

Well time to dig, and the hearing aid place just called....Gotta run


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was supposed to rain here too but turned into a gorgeous weekend. Hope your water problems aren't as bad as @manfredo


Thankfully I don't need to poop in a bucket. But I need to get stuff done outside.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ys 8. Just a random long running rpg series that I can dive into for a few dozen hours at a time. It's on my switch
> I agree on the masks thing. At my job none of the customers wear their masks anymore but I am still wearing mine all day. Feels like a dividing line


Are masks mandates still in place? Here you have to put your mask on as soon as you leave your table and still required in all stores.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are masks mandates still in place? Here you have to put your mask on as soon as you leave your table and still required in all stores.


For us it isnt required anymore, no. But our boss decided to keep the employee mandate in place. I honestly don't mind. We are near the beach, a big international train hub, an airport, and a disabled adults home whose staff is not recommending vaccines according to a resident who shops with us...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thankfully I don't need to poop in a bucket. But I need to get stuff done outside.


Hey, good thigh exercise. Might consider it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, good thigh exercise. Might consider it.


I'd drive to a gas station.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd drive to a gas station.


Well there's no fun in that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd drive to a gas station.


That takes 30 minutes.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That takes 30 minutes.......


versus going in a pail? I'd drive an hour.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> versus going in a pail? I'd drive an hour.


You don't drink a lot of coffee, do you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> versus going in a pail? I'd drive an hour.


You've never been camping?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You don't drink a lot of coffee, do you


lol nope none since that iced coffee on Friday. I don't sleep well on caffeine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You've never been camping?


I've camped, but they had washrooms and showers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've camped, but they had washrooms and showers.


That's not camping. Propping up against a tree......is camping lol

I keep tp in a drybag in every backpack.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not camping. Propping up against a tree......is camping lol
> 
> I keep tp in a drybag in every backpack.


Sounds more like homelessness than camping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

I just noticed this morning that you no longer smell weed when you walk in the door.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just noticed this morning that you no longer smell weed when you walk in the door.


Yeah, we all probably reek. Isn't it nice of our friends and neighbors to pretend not to notice...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, we all probably reek. Isn't it nice of our friends and neighbors to pretend not to notice...


I don't think my neighbors know that I grow, at least I hope not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think my neighbors know that I grow, at least I hope not


Do you vent out side he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4946942


Gives a whole new meaning to a mushroom swiss


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think my neighbors know that I grow, at least I hope not


Awww, you're so innocent... :] 


Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4946942


Interesting...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you vent out side he he he


Only in the summer. it goes into the exhaust stack on the roof. In the colder months it's supplemental heat for the basement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, you're so innocent... :]
> 
> Interesting...


Apparently it's real!









This Hawaiian Mushroom Makes Women Orgasm Just By Smelling It


I have good news and bad news. Let's start with the good news: Scientists have discovered an orange mushroom in recent Hawaiian lava flows that can induce instantaneous orgasms in women just from the odor it gives off...




www.foodbeast.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the bad news keeps the boys away! Perfect. I'll take a field full please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only in the summer. it goes into the exhaust stack on the roof. In the colder months it's supplemental heat for the basement.


So they either know that you grow or that you have a family of skunks that move in the area every season


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've camped, but they had washrooms and showers.


what? that's not camping....camping for me is take my blazer with the clothes on my back and fishing gear to the coast....fish all night....go to sleep in the back of the blazer till morning....wake up for round 2......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Morning all...hope everyone had a decent weekend.....i'm moving a little slow today......

woke up to a muggy 77F....high today 94.....but from the looks of it, and this happens all the time after i mow lawn.....we have rain chance started this evening going throughout the week...ugh...

Welp coffee is up...nice and fresh.....

now time for some bean and cheese......and the good sauce...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So they either know that you grow or that you have a family of skunks that move in the area every season


I live in a downtown condo with 9 other units, no way they could tell it's coming from our place. I'm more concerned with my neighbors seeing me slug in bags of coco and perlite.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what? that's not camping....camping for me is take my blazer with the clothes on my back and fishing gear to the coast....fish all night....go to sleep in the back of the blazer till morning....wake up for round 2......


I just go for the campfire and marshmallows


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I live in a downtown condo with 9 other units, no way they could tell it's coming from our place. I'm more concerned with my neighbors seeing me slug in bags of coco and perlite.


Cactus grow well in coco and perlite. Just very obviously bring one in while talking about how you are a millenial who discovered houseplants during the pandemic to your partner one busy weekend. Perfect cover.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh okay so you're all good then nobody knows you grow


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Campfire party sounds great. I gotta make a friend with a fire pit...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cactus grow well in coco and perlite. Just very obviously bring one in while talking about how you are a millenial who discovered houseplants during the pandemic to your partner one busy weekend. Perfect cover.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh okay so you're all good then nobody knows you grow


lol I detect a little sarcasm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just go for the campfire and marshmallows


nothing wrong with that....

after bout 3 days of fishing along the coast, think i look like a natural down there, sunburnt, got the sea smell on me.....good thing they have shower along the beach line.....cause after 3 days...i need it. Then after it was me going into one of my fav resturants, handing the chief my catch for him to make fillets....and having a good meal.....and when i come back i have fresh fillets..and such...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4946965


Exactly, so when you buy more bags of coco a few months later they'll assume you just killed the cactus and started over.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Campfire party sounds great. I gotta make a friend with a fire pit...


We looked into getting a campsite close to home so we could have a campfire and go home at night. Everything that's even remotely close is booked. Have to borrow my mom's place when she's out of town.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I detect a little sarcasm.


Maybe a very itty-bitty little bit of sarcasm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with that....
> 
> after bout 3 days of fishing along the coast, think i look like a natural down there, sunburnt, got the sea smell on me.....good thing they have shower along the beach line.....cause after 3 days...i need it. Then after it was me going into one of my fav resturants, handing the chief my catch for him to make fillets....and having a good meal.....and when i come back i have fresh fillets..and such...


It never occured to me to bring fresh fish to a restaurant! They do that no problem? My fishing days are probably over now, but I really did love having a fresh fish fry right at the shore. My favourite part of the camp experience is getting all the smoke on your clothes then burying you face in your sweater on the way home and still smelling campfire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It never occured to me to bring fresh fish to a restaurant! They do that no problem? My fishing days are probably over now, but I really did love having a fresh fish fry right at the shore. My favourite part of the camp experience is getting all the smoke on your clothes then burying you face in your sweater on the way home and still smelling campfire.


down at the coast some will, some won't, some will require you to share, others it's up to you if you want....the chief i go to, will literally buy my catch at market price if i want to....i sell a few to oppose the cost of him fillet it....

one time i picked off a large founder...and when i brought it in...that was the first thing he went after....had me some baked flounder with fresh potato fries , a salad and a few beers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Smells that instantly make you think of smoking patchouli oil and two of my favorites unless I'm out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> down at the coast some will, some won't, some will require you to share, others it's up to you if you want....the chief i go to, will literally buy my catch at market price if i want to....i sell a few to oppose the cost of him fillet it....
> 
> one time i picked off a large founder...and when i brought it in...that was the first thing he went after....had me some baked flounder with fresh potato fries , a salad and a few beers


Used to take sand shark to the million-dollar pier in St Petersburg the restaurant upstairs on that upside-down pyramid would cook up your shark or fish or whatever you brought to him you had to pay for the meal at their price unless you happen to know the chef and he liked your herb lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> down at the coast some will, some won't, some will require you to share, others it's up to you if you want....the chief i go to, will literally buy my catch at market price if i want to....i sell a few to oppose the cost of him fillet it....
> 
> one time i picked off a large founder...and when i brought it in...that was the first thing he went after....had me some baked flounder with fresh potato fries , a salad and a few beers





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Used to take sand shark to the million-dollar pier in St Petersburg the restaurant upstairs on that upside-down pyramid would cook up your shark or fish or whatever you brought to him you had to pay for the meal at their price unless you happen to know the chef and he liked your herb lol


I guess it's no different than bringing your own wine and paying a corking fee.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess it's no different than bringing your own wine and paying a corking fee.


I'm thinking that our life stile is a little different lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking that our life stile is a little different lol


Ok I've got know how much does one pay for that????


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> paying a corking fee.


That's why I buy wine with a twist off top....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Usually half the price of the house bottle around here...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess it's no different than bringing your own wine and paying a corking fee.


in a sense...

think the most surprising time i was down there.....i was off a bridge fishing that night and all i was catching was catfish, down here they're called hardheads, and that was all i was catching....finally during later part of the night.....a man and a woman came over not having any luck and asked me what i was gonna do with them, told him i was gonna throw them back, really not interested...he said give them to me...so i thought i second i said ok....here ya go.....he handed me a card told me it a nice resturant you should go....i said ok....

so the next day i woke took a shower, fixen to get ready to leave, i pulled the card out...you know before i leave i'll stop in, sure enough as soon as i walk in there was that man and woman...they owned the resturant....so i sat down...he came over shook my hand...so you want the special...i said whats the special....he said catfish nuggets and a dipping sauce....i laugh so hard....these are not the ones i gave you are they...he smile....said lunch is on me...walked off.....that was a 2 thumbs up day....


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hardheads,


Caught a bunch of those in Ms. , they lived in brackish water and were considered trash fish. Had one of the kids poles ripped off the dock from what I assumed was one of them. My job was getting them off the hook, those barbs were lethal. They fought good though.
Caught a Redfish before I knew what they were and gave it to some kid, he didn't explain what it was to me, I figured it out later.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You've never been camping?





Laughing Grass said:


> I've camped, but they had washrooms and showers.


Camping toilet…lmao


The TP is just for drying off…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> My job was getting them off the hook, those barbs were lethal. They fought good though.
> Caught a Redfish before I knew what they were and gave it to some kid, he didn't explain what it was to me, I figured it out later.


Best thing i've found with those barbs, is a hand towel...at first when you bring them up throw and hand towel over they're eyes, then they'll relax and the bard are easier to pull back....then you can get to the hook.....had to show a family that while on a pier, they're little boy caught one...and i taught him.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got know how much does one pay for that????





Rsawr said:


> Usually half the price of the house bottle around here...


We only did it in the before times when we went to our favourite Italian restaurant with friends. They charge $85 for a bottle of valpolicella that costs $35 at the liquor store. Their corking fee is $15, $10 for the house and $5 for the server.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We only did it in the before times when we went to our favourite Italian restaurant with friends. They charge $85 for a bottle of valpolicella that costs $35 at the liquor store. Their corking fee is $15, $10 for the house and $5 for the server.


We have cheap house bottles here! no name red or white mixes, you know? The fee is usually 10 to 15 here. Fancy places its more...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Best thing i've found with those barbs, is a hand towel...at first when you bring them up throw and hand towel over they're eyes, then they'll relax and the bard are easier to pull back....then you can get to the hook.....had to show a family that while on a pier, they're little boy caught one...and i taught him.....


I like using something like this.






No slime & no very painful pokey + your fish towel stays relatively clean.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Camping toilet…lmao
> 
> View attachment 4947016
> The TP is just for drying off…


And it can double for a water bottle


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like using something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm gonna have to look into one of those...wow......thanks GWN


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> in a sense...
> 
> think the most surprising time i was down there.....i was off a bridge fishing that night and all i was catching was catfish, down here they're called hardheads, and that was all i was catching....finally during later part of the night.....a man and a woman came over not having any luck and asked me what i was gonna do with them, told him i was gonna throw them back, really not interested...he said give them to me...so i thought i second i said ok....here ya go.....he handed me a card told me it a nice resturant you should go....i said ok....
> 
> so the next day i woke took a shower, fixen to get ready to leave, i pulled the card out...you know before i leave i'll stop in, sure enough as soon as i walk in there was that man and woman...they owned the resturant....so i sat down...he came over shook my hand...so you want the special...i said whats the special....he said catfish nuggets and a dipping sauce....i laugh so hard....these are not the ones i gave you are they...he smile....said lunch is on me...walked off.....that was a 2 thumbs up day....


Was it good? I've only had catfish once, it was blackened cajun style... with too much spice IMO. you couldn't taste fish lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We have cheap house bottles here! no name red or white mixes, you know? The fee is usually 10 to 15 here. Fancy places its more...


Things are weird here. Alcohol is controlled by the province and restaurants and bars can only sell what they buy from the liquor control board. So there's no off brand wine or anything like that. They've modeled the cannabis retail industry after it too


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And it can double for a water bottle


No, that’s what this one is for, it pops on top of a water bottle…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, that’s what this one is for, it pops on top of a water bottle…


Colo Clean LOL! I'm not responsible enough to have that. I'd be shooting everyone with it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it good? I've only had catfish once, it was blackened cajun style... with too much spice IMO. you couldn't taste fish lol.


yes it was....very.....he paid for the meal, i paid for the beer and left a good tip...

dunno about blackened cajun style....usually when i fry some up...i'd either use a chilli power or a cayanne powder in my dredge...then fry...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yes it was....very.....he paid for the meal, i paid for the beer and left a good tip...
> 
> dunno about blackened cajun style....usually when i fry some up...i'd either use a chilli power or a cayanne powder in my dredge...then fry...


Now that would be so good and then splash on Louisiana hot sauce on that damn that be good


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Colo Clean LOL! I'm not responsible enough to have that. I'd be shooting everyone with it.


The responsible thing is NOT leaving toilet paper in the backcountry. It really tarnishes a beautiful piece of wilderness when you constantly see shreds of people’s poorly buried poop covered toilet paper.

A backpacking bidet really makes sense. It keeps your butt clean while hiking long miles. That’s definitely awesome.


And, you get to shoot your friends with it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it good? I've only had catfish once, it was blackened cajun style... with too much spice IMO. you couldn't taste fish lol.


Most likely if you ordered it from a restaurant it was farm raised freshwater cat.

The salt water version is a lot different & they were considered trash fish when I was growing up as well.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

Catfish tastes like mud to me. All freshwater fish is pretty unappealing.

Saltwater fish though, that’s a different story!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most likely if you ordered it from a restaurant it was farm raised freshwater cat.
> 
> The salt water version is a lot different & they were considered trash fish when I was growing up as well.


some people still consider them trash fish....others no so much...seems like they're minds have been changed a little now and days......like that place i ate at...he didn't care...and it didn't taste like a trash fish at all...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that would be so good and then splash on Louisiana hot sauce on that damn that be good


now ya thinking...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The responsible thing is NOT leaving toilet paper in the backcountry. It really tarnishes a beautiful piece of wilderness when you constantly see shreds of people’s poorly buried poop covered toilet paper.
> 
> A backpacking bidet really makes sense. It keeps your butt clean while hiking long miles. That’s definitely awesome.
> 
> ...


For the type of extreme hiking/camping that you do that makes perfect sense. I couldn't see you hauling in four rolls of charmin. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most likely if you ordered it from a restaurant it was farm raised freshwater cat.
> 
> The salt water version is a lot different & they were considered trash fish when I was growing up as well.


for sure fresh water. I didn't even know there was salt water catfish... I thought they were river bottom feeders. 



Metasynth said:


> Catfish tastes like mud to me. All freshwater fish is pretty unappealing.
> 
> Saltwater fish though, that’s a different story!









Not even trout or bass fried beer batter?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

hey @GreatwhiteNorth got any stock tanks in your area????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now ya thinking...


Thinking of spicy foods damn I'm hungry


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Not so much no, but there are stripers, hybrid bass & walleye around here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not so much no, but there are stripers, hybrid bass & walleye around here.


damn.....i was gonna suggest this guy for fish stock....i've met him once...aweful nice guy.....allowed me to fish with a cane pole in one of his tanks....





__





Fish Hatchery & Farm - Feeder Fish & Fish Stocking in Texas | Henneke Fish Hatchery


Kenneth Henneke Fish Hatchery is a full service Fish Hatchery serving Texas with quality fish! We also offer several services including fish removal, fish stocking services, total lake management and more. Click here for more information on our products and services!



hennekehatchery.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking of spicy foods damn I'm hungry


just ordered hot wings :]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking of spicy foods damn I'm hungry


Try some of this if you can find it. If not, Amazon has it.
Very nice flavour (for @Laughing Grass) but not like putting molten plastic on your tongue.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try some of this if you can find it. If not, Amazon has it.
> Very nice flavour (for @Laughing Grass) but not like putting molten plastic on your tongue.
> 
> View attachment 4947058


I order 2 bottles off Amazon the last time you recommended it. They sent me the Habanero Lime flavor, called to let them know they sent the wrong flavor ( still really tasty ), they sent me the original at no cost, still haven't tried the original.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Sausage, red beans & rice just aren't right without it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Does anyone else think of laughing grass when seeing this picture


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking that our life stile is a little different lol


probably not that different. I still like vodka in my 7/11 slurpee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try some of this if you can find it. If not, Amazon has it.
> Very nice flavour (for @Laughing Grass) but not like putting molten plastic on your tongue.
> 
> View attachment 4947058


that catfish kinda looked like this pic I found on the web


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably not that different. I still like vodka in my 7/11 slurpee


Mega dose of Sugar AND Alcohol.

All jacked up with someplace to go. : )


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably not that different. I still like vodka in my 7/11 slurpee


so much sugar. do you get hangovers? I think I got old at some point... Stopped being able to mix sugar and alcohol very well...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that catfish kinda looked like this pic I found on the web
> 
> View attachment 4947067


The Mrs is Cajun & her mother would call that "Burned".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that catfish kinda looked like this pic I found on the web
> 
> View attachment 4947067


i vote a tad over done......


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For the type of extreme hiking/camping that you do that makes perfect sense. I couldn't see you hauling in four rolls of charmin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sea bass, lol, but no, not a fan of freshwater fish.

And pretty much any backpacking you do will result in having to pack your own toilet bag. Trust me, what I do isn’t extreme by any means.

Some places, by law, you’re required to pack out your own solid waste. All of it. No burying allowed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Catfish tastes like mud to me.


Depends on where they live, I caught some blue's out of a mountain lake and they were more than tasty in beer batter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> so much sugar. do you get hangovers? I think I got old at some point... Stopped being able to mix sugar and alcohol very well...


If I drink more than two or three drinks, guaranteed I'm gonna feel like a bag of shit the next day. I miss my drinking superpowers from my 20's. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs is Cajun & her mother would call that "Burned".


That was from these guys http://www.cajuntoronto.com/ and they're known for having authentic food. Should have stuck with shrimp and muscles. 



Metasynth said:


> Sea bass, lol, but no, not a fan of freshwater fish.
> 
> And pretty much any backpacking you do will result in having to pack your own toilet bag. Trust me, what I do isn’t extreme by any means.
> 
> Some places, by law, you’re required to pack out your own solid waste. All of it. No burying allowed.


Extreme compared to my camping/hiking experience. I don't even wanna know how you'd go about getting that out!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2021)

How is your Monday going?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How is your Monday going?View attachment 4947096


Lmao that graphic! “The honey dipper” OMG lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

Had a guy install a leech field when I lived in Louisiana & on the side of his truck was:
"XXX Septic service, your shit is my bread and butter"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How is your Monday going?View attachment 4947096


Do you have to replace it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had a guy install a leech field when I lived in Louisiana & on the side of his truck was:
> "XXX Septic service, your shit is my bread and butter"


"Everyone keeps their nose out of our business" 

Was a good one I remember.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How is your Monday going?View attachment 4947096


and this is what happen when a person has way to many burritos with hot sauce for dinner...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and this is what happen when a person has way to many burritos with hot sauce for dinner...


And apparently 16 years is too long to wait between pumpings. She's flowing like a ... I'm not sure fill in the blank but she's flowing, and my hearing aids are fixed, I got to go pick them up and I can't wait to shower...that was a hell of a lot of digging let me tell you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

US/Can border opens August 8th. If you're over 12 you have to be fully vaccinated and have proof of a pcr test in the last 72 hours to enter Canada. Not sure what the rules are going the other way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And apparently 16 years is too long to wait between pumpings. She's flowing like a ... I'm not sure fill in the blank but she's flowing, and my hearing aids are fixed, I got to go pick them up and I can't wait to shower...that was a hell of a lot of digging let me tell youView attachment 4947150


Now you've got a pot to piss in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

what she said ^^^^^^^^^...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2021)

I hope they come up with something to replace the pcr test or start accepting the rapid tests. 

I had no idea my sinuses went that high into my head lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And apparently 16 years is too long to wait between pumpings. She's flowing like a ... I'm not sure fill in the blank but she's flowing, and my hearing aids are fixed, I got to go pick them up and I can't wait to shower...that was a hell of a lot of digging let me tell youView attachment 4947150


Can you build a box around the access cover so it doesn't need dug back out again for further sucking?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can you build a box around the access cover so it doesn't need dug back out again for further sucking?


I put a rock as a marker. This way it's the only spot you need to dig.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I put a rock as a marker. This way it's the only spot you need to dig.


We've got a concrete bird bath over ours - just move that & start diggin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

Little bit goes a long way.....


Just a pinch....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

Beat you to it but you are absolutely correct


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can you build a box around the access cover so it doesn't need dug back out again for further sucking?


Yeah they call them risers and it's a great idea. This has an "over sized hole"
so the guy couldn't give me a price but said they could do it. I think he said the normal size ones are $150. But I was thinking why couldn't I just lay up bricks or pavers with a nice big rock over the top...Or maybe a fake well or planter or something so no one falls in



DarkWeb said:


> I put a rock as a marker. This way it's the only spot you need to dig.


I was thinking this as a minimum



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got a concrete bird bath over ours - just move that & start diggin.


AND I have actually been wanting a bird bath...even was shopping for them in the past month!! Great idea. 


BUT, I still do have an issue. There is a restriction in the pipe where it enters the septic. Not sure yet if it's roots, a nasty plug, or a collapsed pipe, but it is working well enough for right now. I'm going to hit it with acid here at bedtime and let that brew all night. So I might be replacing a section of pipe. Might just rent an excavator for a week and do a new perimeter drain around the house, and blow out my out concrete steps....Make a regular ol' project out of it!

And my hearing aids are fixed, hallelujah !! 

Ugh, I gotta get to bed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah they call them risers and it's a great idea. This has an "over sized hole"
> so the guy couldn't give me a price but said they could do it. I think he said the normal size ones are $150. But I was thinking why couldn't I just lay up bricks or pavers with a nice big rock over the top...Or maybe a fake well or planter or something so no one falls in
> 
> 
> ...


I envy your drive!

Not the job ahead of you, just the drive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Morning.






70° and 90% gonna be close to 90° today. The sun is supposed to burn this fog off and it's trying. More cleaning and organizing for me today. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Morning, super hazy here today and yesterday from forest fires on the other side of Lake Superior. They're recommending people stay indoors today. 

Stupid shoulder pain came back this morning. Same as last time like there's a golf ball under my shoulder blade and it hurts like hell to lift my arm above my head or sit up straight. Think I need to set up a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go commando!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2021)

Coffee to all And I should be in that ship just saying


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Coffee to all View attachment 4947549And I should be in that ship just saying View attachment 4947551


Bunch of assholes on there, stay with us, haha.
Good morning chill people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Go commando!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, super hazy here today and yesterday from forest fires on the other side of Lake Superior. They're recommending people stay indoors today.
> 
> Stupid shoulder pain came back this morning. Same as last time like there's a golf ball under my shoulder blade and it hurts like hell to lift my arm above my head or sit up straight. Think I need to set up a doctor's appointment.


Trimming arm? Oh no, hope it's just a stress injury. Good luck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2021)

An 83 and 18 year old and ok maybe one asshole but O man Shivers running down my spine at the thought of going that fast


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> An 83 and 18 year old and ok maybe one asshole but O man Shivers running down my spine at the thought of going that fast


Haha, I just wouldn't want the giant ego on that man to block out my fun, maybe if he is in his own little room...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, super hazy here today and yesterday from forest fires on the other side of Lake Superior. They're recommending people stay indoors today.
> 
> Stupid shoulder pain came back this morning. Same as last time like there's a golf ball under my shoulder blade and it hurts like hell to lift my arm above my head or sit up straight. Think I need to set up a doctor's appointment.


The Mrs. had a "Knot" in about the same spot for years. A chiropractor of all people told her she needed to have her Dr. check her Gall bladder. They removed it (full of gravel) the next week.

ISYN


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2021)

Well at least this guy is taking some actual civilians and not as supposed astronaut bimbos with him


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Trimming arm? Oh no, hope it's just a stress injury. Good luck


yea it's my left shoulder. I dry trim so I only stripped the fan leaves on Saturday. I think there's something physically wrong, I was working out with 5lb weights yesterday morning without a problem.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Haha, I just wouldn't want the giant ego on that man to block out my fun, maybe if he is in his own little room...


They just better not interrupt Rachel Ray......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea it's my left shoulder. I dry trim so I only stripped the fan leaves on Saturday. I think there's something physically wrong, I was working out with 5lb weights yesterday morning without a problem.


Hope it's nothing. Do you ever get pinched nerves? Very bad ones stop motion. Does it hurt while you're still? 

Hope it isn't gallbladder! Eeeeek


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs. had a "Knot" in about the same spot for years. A chiropractor of all people told her she needed to have her Dr. check her Gall bladder. They removed it (full of gravel) the next week.
> 
> ISYN


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

What That Pain In Your Shoulder Could Say About Your Gut: Desert West Surgery : Minimally Invasive Surgeons


It may seem odd that an inflamed gallbladder could be causing pain in your shoulder, but it is actually a common sign that you may have gallstones. Read on to l




www.desertwestsurgery.com





right shoulder... it's too early to be doing that to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They just better not interrupt Rachel Ray......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hope it's nothing. Do you ever get pinched nerves? Very bad ones stop motion. Does it hurt while you're still?
> 
> Hope it isn't gallbladder! Eeeeek


Not that I recall. I had this exact same pain several months ago and it lasted about a week and went away on its own. It's doesn't hurt if I sit still. If sit normally with my back straight it's uncomfortable so I'm slouching lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not that I recall. I had this exact same pain several months ago and it lasted about a week and went away on its own. It's doesn't hurt if I sit still. If sit normally with my back straight it's uncomfortable so I'm slouching lol.


 Is it worse this time than last time? :[ hope it isn't too bad. Are you heating and icing it? Might help it feel Better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it worse this time than last time? :[ hope it isn't too bad. Are you heating and icing it? Might help it feel Better


It's about the same, I've got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I was thinking of trying the tennis ball thing that curious2garden recommended. It hurt so bad when I tried it last time lol so I'm being. a wuss about it. Not used to be uncomfortable and don't like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Found some original sketches, 3D rendering and original prototype......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

The bulk of those fires are more than 700km away. I can't believe the smoke has travelled this far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's about the same, I've got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I was thinking of trying the tennis ball thing that curious2garden recommended. It hurt so bad when I tried it last time lol so I'm being. a wuss about it. Not used to be uncomfortable and don't like it.


Did you take some Ibuprofens?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's about the same, I've got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I was thinking of trying the tennis ball thing that curious2garden recommended. It hurt so bad when I tried it last time lol so I'm being. a wuss about it. Not used to be uncomfortable and don't like it.


Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2021)

Well that is it NASA better step up their game


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that is it NASA better step up their game


They can't unless they get funding...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Ibuprofen makes another drug I take less effective. The air outside is unbreathable so think I'm gonna stay in and fuck myself up on joints and cartridges until I can get a back rub.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

You can look directly at the sun. So surreal, I've never seen it like this before.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ~ Snip ~Not used to be uncomfortable and don't like it.


Get used to getting old - it's all downhill from here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2021)

And the wife is not home hmmmm O yeah it is time


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Get used to getting old - it's all downhill from here.


Aww, don't tell her... she was so happy!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can look directly at the sun. So surreal, I've never seen it like this before.
> 
> View attachment 4947579


Not that bad to be honest. This was us last year 


Circled the sun for ya


SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone is gtg......we're still in the rains today....only 30%.....but still when they say that...it's 70% more than likely.....and i just mowed...smh...owe well

welp woke to a nice 77F and muggy this morning....high today 88F with chances of rain....

Tomorrow me and wife finally get a face to face with the nurologist to see if there is some progression in her MS...and to get her on her meds finally..hopefully.......and to see what else we can do....maybe even get her on the Texas Cares Act......

welp it was nice to see Bezos and his brother in space for a short time, along with an 18yr old engineering student and a 82yr woman who should have went to space back in the 60's but couldn't cause NASA at the time wasn't letting women into space.....gladly deserved, young lady, well deserved...


welp now for something different....yes you guessed it....tacos......potato and egg...yes please...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

yeah i'm gonna pay for it with that hot sauce.......wow talk about leaving a tingle in the mouth..... 

good stuff


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

We sometimes get a pyro-cumulonimbus where the smoke creates a thunderstorm over the fire. They end up with lightning strikes from the smoke cloud along with the typical strong winds. I have seen the streetlights come on in the afternoon due to smoke blocking the sun.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> We sometimes get a pyro-cumulonimbus where the smoke creates a thunderstorm over the fire. They end up with lightning strikes from the smoke cloud along with the typical strong winds. I have seen the streetlights come on in the afternoon due to smoke blocking the sun.
> Mornin.


Morning man, hows everything in your direction...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Get used to getting old - it's all downhill from here.


I don't believe you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not that bad to be honest. This was us last year
> View attachment 4947592
> 
> Circled the sun for ya
> ...


Looks like Mars! I've never seen anything like that IRL.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning man, hows everything in your direction...


Locally we are OK, living in farm land does have some benefits. The winds so far have kept the smoke blowing away from us mostly. The Dixie fire is a little close to the MIL's house, but it seems to be moving in another direction at the moment. They bring in the VLAT's (Very Large Air Tankers) when the smoke raises up enough. One drop from the DC-10 equals 12 drops from the smaller tankers. There is a "local" facebook page that is good about giving updates on the fires. I watch where the tankers are working on flightaware24, it shows the type of aircraft also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

tastes like those banana marshmallow candies.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4947609
> 
> tastes like those banana marshmallow candies.
> 
> View attachment 4947610


Awesome! Gonna chill all afternoon, then?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome! Gonna chill all afternoon, then?


yea I think I'm gonna make a toasted tomato sandwich for lunch the lay in the bathtub with my vape all afternoon... 850mg seems about the right dose lol. 

We watched The Mitchells vs. The Machines last night. I think you were the one who recommended it. Laughed my ass off from start to finish.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Someone else recommended it and I watched it. Doo it. I dunno if 850 is a lot.  what's that like?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Someone else recommended it and I watched it. Doo it. I dunno if 850 is a lot.  what's that like?


I think I'm losing my memory too, could have sworn you told me about it. I don't know what would happen if I had 850mg... that's the entire 1g cartridge, I think my lungs would fail before I could finish it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

it's all about maintaining the high......just fyi......


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm losing my memory too, could have sworn you told me about it. I don't know what would happen if I had 850mg... that's the entire 1g cartridge, I think my lungs would fail before I could finish it.


Ahhh, gotcha. I am bad at dosing and stuff. I need to buy some dispensary edibles to get an idea. I had a suspicion it'd take a few to work on me at this point...

How many puffs does it take to get high off vaping it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I think I'm gonna make a toasted tomato sandwich for lunch the *lay in the* *bathtub* with my vape all afternoon... 850mg seems about the right dose lol.
> 
> We watched The Mitchells vs. The Machines last night. I think you were the one who recommended it. Laughed my ass off from start to finish.


Epsom salt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't believe you.





Laughing Grass said:


> I think *I'm losing my memory too*, could have sworn you told me about it. I don't know what would happen if I had 850mg... that's the entire 1g cartridge, I think my lungs would fail before I could finish it.


It's this that goes first.......then you don't remember why your in pain or where you got hurt...

How did you do it again?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Epsom salt.  Cal-Mag, FIFY


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Are you saying LG has spots? :[


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

You know I was gonna say low cal-mag too! LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

I didn't know either, learned about that in vegas. We bought two 500mg chocolate bars with the intention of eating the entire thing then heading out for the night. That would have been a terrible idea lol.

Two hits are enough for me to start feeling it. Not sure if I'm doing it right but I take small drags and hold it as long as I can.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know either, learned about that in vegas. We bought two 500mg chocolate bars with the intention of eating the entire thing then heading out for the night. That would have been a terrible idea lol.
> 
> Two hits are enough for me to start feeling it. Not sure if I'm doing it right but I take small drags and hold it as long as I can.


Holding it always makes me cough and doesn't get me higher with my bong...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

if you ever come to Ontario stay away from our legal edibles. It's a complete waste of money... 10mg and you don't even feel it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Holding it always makes me cough and doesn't get me higher with my bong...


Bongs kill me too. this isn't smoke so you don't get that burning sensation in your lungs.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you ever come to Ontario stay away from our legal edibles. It's a complete waste of money... 10mg and you don't even feel it.
> 
> View attachment 4947614


I use a few grams a few times a day, on average. What would 3 grams of 15% thc bud be as an edible... gonna go find a calculator. 10mg sounds small


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

little leaf...small pipe always does the trick for me.....roll the leaf into a small ball....and bingo.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I use a few grams a day, a few times a day, on average. What would 3 grams of 15% thc bud be as an edible... gonna go find a calculator. 10mg sounds small


it is.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bongs kill me too. this isn't smoke so you don't get that burning sensation in your lungs.


I don't get burn unless I hold it, or smoke old bowls. Bongs are great :] but edibles are way better for a longer more pain attacking high, which I need. Getting old sucks....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's this that goes first.......then you don't remember why your in pain or where you got hurt...
> 
> How did you do it again?


lol it's no joke, my memory used to be so sharp. It's still pretty good but not what it used to be.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I use a few grams a few times a day, on average. What would 3 grams of 15% thc bud be as an edible... gonna go find a calculator. 10mg sounds small


multiply it by 10. 15x10 = 150mg x 3 = 450mg give or take but that gets you in the neighborhood.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

I am not even going to reveal what my calculator search revealed. Does 10mg do anything for people? Yikes.

I am a bad influence. Don't take edibles with me...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know either, learned about that in vegas. We bought two 500mg chocolate bars with the intention of eating the entire thing then heading out for the night. That would have been a terrible idea lol.
> 
> Two hits are enough for me to start feeling it. Not sure if I'm doing it right but I take small drags and hold it as long as I can.


The ex and I went up to Berkeley to see a concert with one of the daughters a few years ago. I wanted some clones and the kid was a member of a med disp so I gave her some cash and she came back with the clones and a bunch of edibles and stuff. One of the edibles was a chili-dark chocolate bar, I snagged it and ate the whole thing(I love chili dark choco). She says Jesus Dad, thats not a normal candy bar, you are screwed now. Turns out a normal dose was 300mg (one square out of six), the whole bar was 1800mg. Indeed I was fucked lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> multiply it by 10. 15x10 = 150mg x 3 = 450mg give or take but that gets you in the neighborhood.


Yeaaah.... yikes dawg...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The ex and I went up to Berkeley to see a concert with one of the daughters a few years ago. I wanted some clones and the kid was a member of a med disp so I gave her some cash and she came back with the clones and a bunch of edibles and stuff. One of the edibles was a chili-dark chocolate bar, I snagged it and ate the whole thing(I love chili dark choco). She says Jesus Dad, thats not a normal candy bar, you are screwed now. Turns out a normal dose was 300mg (one square out of six), the whole bar was 1800mg. Indeed I was fucked lol


Was the music amazing?! Or do you even remember?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Was the music amazing?! Or do you even remember?


It was a 3 day concert the group "Further" a grateful dead incarnate, I missed it that day. I spent it in the kids closet paranoid as hell. But I did see the next 2 days lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4947609
> 
> tastes like those banana marshmallow candies.
> 
> View attachment 4947610


First off, I don’t think we have those in the states. At least not on the west coast. I’ve never seen ‘em, and I fux with the candy. And legit, those sound good.


Laughing Grass said:


> yea I think I'm gonna make a toasted tomato sandwich for lunch the lay in the bathtub with my vape all afternoon... 850mg seems about the right dose lol.
> 
> We watched The Mitchells vs. The Machines last night. I think you were the one who recommended it. Laughed my ass off from start to finish.


Yeah, that movie is pretty funny. I also fux with the cartoon movies on Netflix. Watched Wish Dragon this weekend, it had moments but not as good as Mitchells


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The ex and I went up to Berkeley to see a concert with one of the daughters a few years ago. I wanted some clones and the kid was a member of a med disp so I gave her some cash and she came back with the clones and a bunch of edibles and stuff. One of the edibles was a chili-dark chocolate bar, I snagged it and ate the whole thing(I love chili dark choco). She says Jesus Dad, thats not a normal candy bar, you are screwed now. Turns out a normal dose was 300mg (one square out of six), the whole bar was 1800mg. Indeed I was fucked lol


Oh wow! did you end up passing out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> First off, I don’t think we have those in the states. At least not on the west coast. I’ve never seen ‘em, and I fux with the candy. And legit, those sound good.
> 
> Yeah, that movie is pretty funny. I also fux with the cartoon movies on Netflix. Watched Wish Dragon this weekend, it had moments but not as good at Mitchells


Lots of fuxing going on at your place! 

All the edibles here are from the Canadian licensed producers. Everything is distillate, you can't taste weed in anything. The drinks are all disgusting IMO.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh wow! did you end up passing out?


Dunno if passing out is the right word, I was paranoid, spent a lot of time meandering around and when I holed up in her closet, made a nest and eventually fell asleep


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

I used to eat these 1000mg Korova bars. That was in the height of my “dabbing days”, and it would be a mellow onset, and I’d either just be extremely high all day, or if it was the evening I’d go to sleep and wake up completely high. Which is an experience if you’re not used to it…lol

But that was a brief period while I was on hiatus from RIU. As ashamed as I am, lol, I used to live stream myself taking like 20-30 dabs over the course of an hour or two. Like every day, for a period of several months. God, what a douchebag…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if passing out is the right word, I was paranoid, spent a lot of time meandering around and when I holed up in her closet, made a nest and eventually fell asleep


That sucks. I can't even begin to image what a dose that big feels like. Were you scared off edibles for a while after that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> or if it was the evening I’d go to sleep and wake up completely high.


I can't stand that feeling... it's like jesus christ are you serious! 6pm is my cutoff for edibles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I used to eat these 1000mg Korova bars. That was in the height of my “dabbing days”, and it would be a mellow onset, and I’d either just be extremely high all day, or if it was the evening I’d go to sleep and wake up completely high. Which is an experience if you’re not used to it…lol
> 
> But that was a brief period while I was on hiatus from RIU. As ashamed as I am, lol, I used to live stream myself taking like 20-30 dabs over the course of an hour or two. Like every day, for a period of several months. God, what a douchebag…


Is the videos still up? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

@curious2garden's warning about your dabs are starting to make sense.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks. I can't even begin to image what a dose that big feels like. Were you scared off edibles for a while after that?


Scared, no; but dislike yes. I went thru a period of making qwiso/green dragon and the dosage testing was unpleasant, zeroing in on a decent dose was a PITA, too little nada, too much and there goes the day. So, I don't do edibles anymore


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't stand that feeling... it's like jesus christ are you serious! 6pm is my cutoff for edibles.


My main partner in crime at the time was this girl who dabbed and smoked almost as much weed as me, I thought. We shared one of the 1000mg edibles, and the next day she said…NOPE, never again


Laughing Grass said:


> Is the videos still up? Asking for a friend.


I imagine they might be…if you put it on the internet, it’s there for life…


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

I want dabs! Where?!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want dabs! Where?!


California? I have some decent crumble right now, you’re welcome to as much as you want(to dab)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> little leaf...small pipe always does the trick for me.....roll the leaf into a small ball....and bingo.....


like sugar leaf?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My main partner in crime at the time was this girl who dabbed and smoked almost as much weed as me, I thought. We shared one of the 1000mg edibles, and the next day she said…NOPE, never again
> 
> I imagine they might be…if you put it on the internet, it’s there for life…


are you a hot blonde guy with a British accent?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Scared, no; but dislike yes. I went thru a period of making qwiso/green dragon and the dosage testing was unpleasant, zeroing in on a decent dose was a PITA, too little nada, too much and there goes the day. So, I don't do edibles anymore


You need a guinea pig... I think @Rsawr is your girl!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a guinea pig... I think @Rsawr is your girl!


Hell yes, my body is ready. Find me and put thc in me! I'll give you a hug or a high five as thanks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like sugar leaf?


nope, pinch the nug with your finger nails and roll into a ball.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope, pinch the nug with your finger nails and roll into a ball.....


oh okay, lol I was thinking actual leaves, not bud.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Scared, no; but dislike yes. I went thru a period of making qwiso/green dragon and the dosage testing was unpleasant, zeroing in on a decent dose was a PITA, too little nada, too much and there goes the day. So, I don't do edibles anymore


Same here, I dislike it and I dislike that you can't stabilize it between plants on a small scale so you end up having to test each batch. Plus your tincture recipe is rocket fuel!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you a hot blonde guy with a British accent?


He kinda is, although he's a stealth blonde and his accent is whatever you want it to be after that first dab, right before you go catatonic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh okay, lol I was thinking actual leaves, not bud.


that's how i dose my wife too, when she asks for some.....roll a little ball, give her my small pipe...and there ya go...munchie time or sleepy time....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He kinda is, although he's a stealth blonde and his accent is whatever you want it to be after that first dab, right before you go catatonic.


just gotta watch it when he starts talking to the tree sprites.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yes, my body is ready. Find me and put thc in me! I'll give you a hug or a high five as thanks.


If you were close by, deal, I'd love to have a lab rat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He kinda is, although he's a stealth blonde and his accent is whatever you want it to be after that first dab, right before you go catatonic.


yea still wanna try his dabs lol. Just one!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, I dislike it and I dislike that you can't stabilize it between plants on a small scale so you end up having to test each batch. Plus your tincture recipe is rocket fuel!


If it isn't flammable you can't inhale. Or have I been doing green dragon wrong...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

I need a much much larger hot water tank!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> just gotta watch it when he starts talking to the tree sprites.......


He doesn't do that. He is more Buddha like. He morphs into whatever you project. Like I said, "Just say no".

I had epic tolerance back then. I was taking 2 grams/day edible and smoking concentrates almost constantly between joints. His dab flattened me and his girl just smiled as he adjured me to clear the rig ROFLMAO!!

Set up


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If you were close by, deal, I'd love to have a lab rat


Oh dear, fair warning, he's a bit pithy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea still wanna try his dabs lol. Just one!


Make sure there's iPhone video


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea still wanna try his dabs lol. Just one!


sucker...lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If you were close by, deal, I'd love to have a lab rat


You could mail them to me... :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Shit I'd definitely do a dab with him!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit I'd definitely do a dab with him!


With all sincerity, "iPhone video" hell I'd come and take the video.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You could mail them to me... :]


takes too long for the requisite answer, science needs speed; at least my style does


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

When's the marshmallows and dab party?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> takes too long for the requisite answer, science needs speed; at least my style does


I tried! Hehehe if I'm ever in your area I'll throw myself on the pyre of science


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I tried! Hehehe if I'm ever in your area I'll throw myself on the pyre of science


And I'll call you "Igor", always wanted a lab assist named Igor


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I tried! Hehehe if I'm ever in your area I'll throw myself on the pyre of science


I can give you the recipe


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And I'll call you "Igor", always wanted a lab assist named Igor


What, wut!! I thought first rule of lab experiments was you never named the rats? Beyond Subject #


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What, wut!! I thought first rule of lab experiments was you never named the rats? Beyond Subject #


Whelp, here I thought we were friends.. I am going to go cry for a bit guys. I need a minute. OOPH


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When's the marshmallows and dab party?


November


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> November


What? Really?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What? Really?


Sure, it can be. I could reserve a group camp site in Southern California near the ocean. See how the pandemic is shaping up in a couple months, I’ve been dreaming of an RIU gathering in Southern California for a while now.

that, or Las Vegas. Cheap flights in and out of the city. Either way, both states are recreationally legal.

If anyone would seriously consider it, let’s do it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sure, it can be. I could reserve a group camp site in Southern California near the ocean. See how the pandemic is shaping up in a couple months, I’ve been dreaming of an RIU gathering in Southern California for a while now.
> 
> that, or Las Vegas. Cheap flights in and out of the city. Either way, both states are recreationally legal.
> 
> If anyone would seriously consider it, let’s do it.


I'd go! :]


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> named the rats


You can use letters also, RA Ratt


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If anyone would seriously consider it, let’s do it.


Who's roasting the pig? lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Who's roasting the pig? lol.


It should be a seafood summit.

Edited to add: In my opinion


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It should be a seafood summit.
> 
> Edited to add: In my opinion





raratt said:


> Who's roasting the pig? lol.


Pork belly and salmon stir fry sounds fine, thanks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It should be a seafood summit.
> 
> Edited to add: In my opinion


Now you're talking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pork belly and salmon stir fry sounds fine, thanks.


He's very close to a very nice beach. If all ya'all are traveling so far I'd strongly suggest grilled fish and some potatoes wrapped in foil in the coals while you play in the surf.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He's very close to a very nice beach. If all ya'all are traveling so far I'd strongly suggest grilled fish and some potatoes wrapped in foil in the coals while you play in the surf.


Half the fun is meeting friends on the greyhound ;] Travel shmavel!
I now want fish for lunch...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Half the fun is meeting friends on the greyhound ;] Travel shmavel!
> I now want fish for lunch...


I'm kinda leary of greyhound... you get some crazies on there. 









Man who beheaded and ate a fellow Greyhound bus passenger granted freedom


(KUTV) The Canadian man responsible for beheading and cannibalizing a fellow Greyhound bus passenger in 2008, has been deemed not criminally responsible and given freedom.The New York Post wrote that The Manitoba Criminal Code Review Board announced the a




kutv.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Half the fun is meeting friends on the greyhound ;] Travel shmavel!
> I now want fish for lunch...


I have never traveled by bus or train, unless you count the Disneyland Railroad or the Disneyland double decker bus.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda leary of greyhound... you get some crazies on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and there you go


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have never traveled by bus or train, unless you count the Disneyland Railroad or the Disneyland double decker bus.


Wooooow, really? Wild. I mean I WILL fly if it's more convenient, but greyhounds are cheap and usually funny as hell...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have never traveled by bus or train, unless you count the Disneyland Railroad or the Disneyland double decker bus.


The train isn't too bad for short distances. I've done the Toronto to Ottawa line a few times and slept most of the way.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and there you go


They misgendered me :[


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They misgendered me :[


Everyone needs a snack now and then


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

if i learned how to dive....this is prolly where i would like to go.......wow






little more info...









Discovering Thonis-Heracleion


Off the coast of Egypt lies a sunken city that was once an ancient metropolis. Follow the work of underwater archaeologist Franck Goddio and his team to find out how the city looked like and what caused its submergence.




www.franckgoddio.org


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Everyone needs a snack now and then


It's hard when you are REALLY high, and the guy next to you starts looking like a rotisserie chicken. I promise to bring some beef jerky to our party ;]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's hard when you are REALLY high, and the guy next to you starts looking like a rotisserie chicken. I promise to bring some beef jerky to our party ;]


We seem to devolve to cannibalism on RIU far too often for comfort LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Everyone needs a snack now and then


Peanuts! you eat peanuts when you travel... people shouldn't be on the menu.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Peanuts! you eat peanuts when you travel... people shouldn't be on the menu.


Why?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Called my baby and begged her to leave work early and give me a massage. I figured she'd be mad since she's only been back to work for three days. Not mad at all and she'll be home by 2:30.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why?


lol I don't have a reason but I'm sure there are good ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Called my baby and begged her to leave work early and give me a massage. I figured she'd be mad since she's only been back to work for three days. Not mad at all and she'll be home by 2:30.


Ahhh I see we got you hungry and you're gonna eat her, poor thing. I hope she had a good life.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I don't have a reason but I'm sure there are good ones.


Lack of Chianti?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I don't have a reason but I'm sure there are good ones.


They are low in carbs (if you avoid the liver), high in fat and reliably delicious or so I've been told.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We seem to devolve to cannibalism on RIU far too often for comfort LOL


it's usually only uncomfortable for one person involved... NOSE GOES


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Lunch??? I love Asians, er asian food


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I see we got you hungry and you're gonna eat her.


Nope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I see we got you hungry and you're gonna eat her, poor thing. I hope she had a good life.


She's all skin and bones


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Lunch??? I love Asians, er asian food


You'll be hungry again in 10 minutes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lack of Chianti?


Really now any cannibal worth their weight knows you avoid human liver and I like to think of it as a nice Sangiovese.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's all skin and bones


You better watch out for her. You look all plump and tasty.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Really now any cannibal worth their weight knows you avoid human liver and I like to think of it as a nice Sangiovese.
> 
> View attachment 4947684


a nice torrontes for me. But whiskey goes with everything, so...


curious2garden said:


> You better watch out for her. You look all plump and tasty.


Don't tell her, she looked so happy...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

BRB have to go pass out the birdcakes, pH my res and water. No one eat anyone while I'm gone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> BRB have to go pass out the birdcakes, pH my res and water. No one eat anyone while I'm gone.


awe man, and i just got ready....shit...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You better watch out for her. You look all plump and tasty.


Especially if she starts offering ice cream sandwiches.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Especially if she starts offering ice cream sandwiches.....


It suddenly makes sense why she keeps her well fed  although those trips for take out mmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm not sure how I feel about the direction of this thread. 

Massage time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the direction of this thread.
> 
> Massage time.


what we're angels.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the direction of this thread.
> 
> Massage time.


You know my back hurts too. Think I'm gonna try this......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2021)

You guys are really getting baked up today...damned 5 pages already!  

Home inspections today on my 2 rentals.  It was rough getting out of bed today....very very rough!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know my back hurts too. Think I'm gonna try this......


She's gonna want you to shave your back 



manfredo said:


> You guys are really getting baked up today...damned 5 pages already!
> 
> Home inspections today on my 2 rentals.  It was rough getting out of bed today....very very rough!


You know it's going to be a fun morning when the cool California kids show up at 10am eastern.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna want you to shave your back
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's going to be a fun morning when the cool California kids show up at 10am eastern.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna want you to shave your back
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's going to be a fun morning when the cool California kids show up at 10am eastern.


I'm not really hairy.....you've seen my legs


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The bulk of those fires are more than 700km away. I can't believe the smoke has travelled this far.
> 
> View attachment 4947573


Man it's been hazy today. I thought it was just the humidity. It's the fires. I thought it was odd smelling a fire in this weather.......news said it's the smoke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not really hairy.....you've seen my legs


I don't remember that. I remember making a remark about how pretty your hands are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man it's been hazy today. I thought it was just the humidity. It's the fires. I thought it was odd smelling a fire in this weather.......news said it's the smoke.


the plume goes all the way down to Charlotte



Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I don't remember that*. I remember making a remark about how pretty your hands are.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the plume goes all the way down to Charlotte
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca


Damn I thought the neighbors were barbequing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Old age and all. You're gonna have to retire that emoji along with @BudmanTX's most interesting man meme.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn I thought the neighbors were barbequing


I didn't know about the fires until this morning, I was wondering what was up yesterday... clear sky but everything was super hazy. You could barely see the buildings from a couple kilometers away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the direction of this thread.
> 
> Massage time.


I'll have you know, I intentionally did not say my tagline in consideration.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll have you know, I intentionally did not say my tagline in consideration.


Pics or it didn't happen? It wasn't really a happy fun time massage.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pics or it didn't happen? It wasn't really a happy fun time massage.


No. "I'd eat that"


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No. "I'd eat that"


lol I'm not even gonna ask.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not even gonna ask.


"She looks plump and tasty"


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Old age and all. You're gonna have to retire that emoji along with @BudmanTX's most interesting man meme.


hey now i like that meme.....sheesh...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Old age and all. You're gonna have to retire that emoji along with @BudmanTX's most interesting man meme.


Seriously


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 20, 2021)

Naps are lovely.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> "She looks plump and tasty"


not sure how this plump thing got wings


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey now i like that meme.....sheesh...


oh we noticed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh we noticed!


oh i know...that's why i found this


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

and one even better....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

maybe check the treads on that last one, it's got some miles too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe check the treads on that last one, it's got some miles too.


oh they're will be times when gifs like that are very sutable to bring out......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not sure how this plump thing got wings


Dunno either, I focused on the "tasty"


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh they're will be times when gifs like that are very sutable to bring out......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

so @Laughing Grass 



j/k


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


>


A man after my own heart!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4947862


Full speed ahead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so @Laughing Grass
> 
> View attachment 4947879
> 
> j/k


huh I thought they shrunk in water... go figure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno either, I focused on the "tasty"


lol I focused on plump and ice cream sandwiches.

Maybe I should keep my candy addiction to myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> huh I thought they shrunk in water... go figure.





Laughing Grass said:


> lol I focused on plump and ice cream sandwiches.
> 
> Maybe I should keep my candy addiction to myself.


Phalluscs are rare but real


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Phalluscs are rare but real


As long as they aren't served on the half shell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> As long as they aren't served on the half shell.


Or a banana hammock.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> As long as they aren't served on the half shell.


As cockles they are somewhat fetching.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or a banana hammock.


I will not budgie


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I will not budgie


I hear there is money in smuggling them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hear there is money in smuggling them.


But you must evade Parakeet Battalion
beaky buggers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You're really fucking high aren't you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're really fucking high aren't you?


On a scale of 1 - 10 I’d say 13.

I took a percocet and everything’s alright now


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On a scale of 1 - 10 I’d say 13.
> 
> I took a percocet and everything’s alright now


Percocet? Sweets just some friendly advice...get away from those...stay green..js

13 huh...your catching on...

I just got home, and my name has already changed...so I am bout an 8 right now...


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On a scale of 1 - 10 I’d say 13.
> 
> I took a percocet and everything’s alright now


Cartoons are great when taking Percocet...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cartoons are great when taking Percocet...


Especially anime.....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2021)

Holy thunderstorm! It's sounding like a war zone out there!

I'm about to hit the hay...Twas a busy day, kind of. 

I cleaned out a basement this morning while the home inspector was doing his thing, and I have a load of mostly used lumber to add to my collection. So there's a project for tomorrow, and I'd like to start tearing out the laminate flooring in my basement that got damaged. I'm thinking bonfire material!!

Summer goes by way t  o fast


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On a scale of 1 - 10 I’d say 13.
> 
> I took a percocet and everything’s alright now


Shame on you, you should have sent that to Tyler!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip......
> You know it's going to be a fun morning when the cool California kids show up at 10am eastern.


Yo where are you lazy, eastern slugabeds? I'll be out the door and have 5 miles in before you pour your first cup


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yo where are you lazy, eastern slugabeds? I'll be out the door and have 5 miles in before you pour your first cup


You can't make fun of people while they're asleep, lol.

Good morning, chill people. Who wants to come do my chores for me?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> *You can't make fun of people while they're asleep, lol.*
> 
> Good morning, chill people. Who wants to come do my chores for me?


Actually you can, and it's arguably the best time since they aren't around to mount an opposing argument. Should you is another topic entirely ;D Good morning hun, how's your day shaping up?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

It's fine. Woke up at 2, played a game. Doing laundry now. Gonna do my elliptical set in a bit. Once my coffee kicks in.

Hiw are you today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's fine. Woke up at 2, played a game. Doing laundry now. Gonna do my elliptical set in a bit. Once my coffee kicks in.
> 
> Hiw are you today?


Feisty, thanks  It's run day so I'm always a bit hyper until I finish. One more cup and I'm out the door.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

God speed to old knees. I run when I don't have the twinge...
Do you fitbit, or log your runs in any way?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> God speed to old knees. I run when I don't have the twinge...
> Do you fitbit, or log your runs in any way?


Fitbit


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Add meeee
Someone to judge me if I don't move


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Add meeee
> Someone to judge me if I don't move


It was a gift from my kids. I'm sure they weren't implying anything


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was a gift from my kids. I'm sure they weren't implying anything


They want you around as long as possible. Just outside exercising...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They want you around as long as possible. Just outside exercising...


They are my children.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

You two talk about sleep like everyone does it


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They are my children.


Right! So out of the house so they can be bad, but nearby for wallet dives. I was a child of a mother, I remember!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You two talk about sleep like everyone does it


I said I was up at 2. Ask me when I went to bed. ;]
You get any rest?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I said I was up at 2. Ask me when I went to bed. ;]
> You get any rest?


I tried. I think over the last week I've got my 8 hrs in


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I tried. I think over the last week I've got my 8 hrs in


I'm rocking that boat too. Must be something in the air. Getting anything done in the wee hours?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm rocking that boat too. Must be something in the air. Getting anything done in the wee hours?


No I can't.....I'd end up waking everyone else up.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

That's lame. You can't sneak away and do desk work and listen to music on headphones? I'd go crazy staring at the ceiling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yo where are you lazy, eastern slugabeds? I'll be out the door and have 5 miles in before you pour your first cup


His Royal Highness requires food and a trip to the off leash park before I can do anything for myself in the morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's lame. You can't sneak away and do desk work and listen to music on headphones? I'd go crazy staring at the ceiling


I lost my office with the basement demolition.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I lost my office with the basement demolition.


Podcasts with the screen off? Couch book time maybe? Oh no, I am sorry... that must be frustrating


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Shame on you, you should have sent that to Tyler!


lol I hope Tyler is doing better.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> His Royal Highness requires food and a trip to the off leash park before I can do anything for myself in the morning


Where the royal zoomies sufficient this day?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Anyone ever use a balance board? I tried to do one squat on one yesterday and damn it's hard to do on the board.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Where the royal zoomies sufficient this day?


He's an ungrateful SOB... it's never enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone ever use a balance board? I tried to do one squat on one yesterday and damn it's hard to do on the board.


Were you wearing shoes? It's a lot easier barefoot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were you wearing shoes? It's a lot easier barefoot.


I figured that out. Tried my vans then socks and barefoot. Definitely best barefoot. I finally got a new board I haven't had one in 9 years.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

You guys are brave...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I figured that out. Tried my vans then socks and barefoot. Definitely best barefoot. I finally got a new board I haven't had one in 9 years.


Nice! Your back, hips and posture will love you for it if you use it regularly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Percocet? Sweets just some friendly advice...get away from those...stay green..js
> 
> 13 huh...your catching on...
> 
> I just got home, and my name has already changed...so I am bout an 8 right now...


That was a just a one off. I don't have anymore


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You guys are brave...


LOL I'm trying to get back to my real self. Been slowly slowing down over the last 9 years. 166 is not good for me. That mtn bike ride the other day was a kick in the ass and reminded me of how far away from me I really am. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm trying to get back to my real self. Been slowly slowing down over the last 9 years. 166 is not good for me. That mtn bike ride the other day was a kick in the ass and reminded me of how far away from me I really am. Does that make sense?


For sure! I just fell and almost lost an eye my first time on a balance board. All other exercise form factors are great. :]
Having a fitness goal has gotten me up in the mornings. You keep at it. It's why I tried to get a fitbit buddy just now!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm trying to get back to my real self. Been slowly slowing down over the last 9 years. 166 is not good for me. That mtn bike ride the other day was a kick in the ass and reminded me of how far away from me I really am. Does that make sense?


166 lbs? At least you're not plump 

I think it's awesome and you've kinda got a leg up on most people by previously having a high level of fitness. Keep it up! It will all come back quickly if you stick with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 166 lbs? At least you're not plump
> 
> I think it's awesome and you've kinda got a leg up on most people by previously having a high level of fitness. Keep it up! It will all come back quickly if you stick with it.


Well I definitely don't have abs anymore.....and I can see it in my neck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I definitely don't have abs anymore.....and I can see it in my neck.


I don't think you're supposed to have abs in your neck.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I definitely don't have abbs anymore.....and I can see it in my neck.


Abs are a myth.


Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think you're supposed to have abs in your neck.


You can in anime!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Abs are a myth.


Have you tried pilates?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried pilates?


I will never have visible abs. :]
And yeah, it's meh. I prefer yoga when my knees take it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I figured that out. Tried my vans then socks and barefoot. Definitely best barefoot. I finally got a new board I haven't had one in 9 years.


Yeah my lateral stability is shit. I need the geriatic model


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah my lateral stability is shit. I need the geriatic model
> View attachment 4948133


Wait, handles? Hell yeah, that's my speed


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah my lateral stability is shit. I need the geriatic model
> View attachment 4948133





Rsawr said:


> Wait, handles? Hell yeah, that's my speed


Bob Eubanks is trying to make a comeback.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah my lateral stability is shit. I need the geriatic model
> View attachment 4948133


Billy Blanks?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Billy Blanks?


My son can do that kind of crazy shit. I am aiming for not falling over sideways, on level, stationary ground.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I will never have visible abs. :]
> And yeah, it's meh. I prefer yoga when my knees take it


I did a couple yoga classes and the instructor was way too serious... almost like a cult so I didn't go back. Namaste motherfucker 

Now I only do pilates, 5lb weights and cardio for about an hour a day. You can see my abs a little bit if I flex them but otherwise nope.



I did a couple outdoor bounce classes last summer. It was pretty low impact, crazy fun and great cardio. I wouldn't mind going back and doing that again.









Kangoo Jumps - Toronto Bounce Fitness


Group fitness classes using Kangoo Jumps rebound shoes. Klutzes welcome! Improve your coordination and get fit with Haley!




torontobouncefitness.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My son can do that kind of crazy shit. I am aiming for not falling over sideways, on level, stationary ground.


You might be living in the wrong state for that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yo where are you lazy, eastern slugabeds? I'll be out the door and have 5 miles in before you pour your first cup


You're jogging in a lava pit is why you're up this early - a few more hours & you'd vaporize.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Billy Blanks?


that's kinda cheating with that channel in the roller isn't it?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're jogging in a lava pit is why you're up this early - a few more hours & you'd vaporize.


True, I have to be in prior to the sun even reaching the horizon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's kinda cheating with that channel in the roller isn't it?


Yup but he's an old guy now so it's considered adaptive for his age.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did a couple yoga classes and the instructor was way too serious... almost like a cult so I didn't go back. Namaste motherfucker
> 
> Now I only do pilates, 5lb weights and cardio for about an hour a day. You can see my abs a little bit if I flex them but otherwise nope.
> 
> ...


I was 350 pounds. I need another 100k of elective surgery, and an abdominal repair before you'd tell how fit I am under my skin, haha. Never paying it.
I wanted to body build, but my fitness coach told me not to because I'd never win. What a dick lol.

I am like a really fit, tan version of the pale man from pans labyrinth  

And yes, yoga is a cult. Do the DVDs, don't let them hook you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's kinda cheating with that channel in the roller isn't it?


The rollers are tapered........much harder than a flat roller. It was designed for board sports and carving turns. You can't do that with a standard roller.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was 350 pounds. I need another 100k of elective surgery, and an abdominal repair before you'd tell how fit I am under my skin, haha. Never paying it.
> I wanted to body build, but my fitness coach told me not to because I'd never win. What a dick lol.
> 
> I am like a really fit, tan version of the pale man from pans labyrinth
> ...


Wow that's amazing! Gotta find a coach who will support you... even if your dreams appear out of reach.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's amazing! Gotta find a coach who will support you... even if your dreams appear out of reach.


I became a stoner and stopped my bodybuilding aspirations. Being fit enough to run 10 miles, but content to eat pizza is my new normal. Bodybuilding diet was too boring for me :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup but he's an old guy now so it's considered adaptive for his age.


I don't have handlebars.......yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The rollers are tapered........much harder than a flat roller. It was designed for board sports and carving turns. You can't do that with a standard roller.


I was waiting for him to go flying when the other guy tossed a medicine ball at him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

For all out there looking for yoga workouts without all the cultness I have a name for you look it up Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I became a stoner and stopped my bodybuilding aspirations. Being fit enough to run 10 miles, but content to eat pizza is my new normal. Bodybuilding diet was too boring for me :]


Food is my achilles heel too. . Life ain't worth living without it.

Remind me to never go running with you, 5k is my limit.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Food is my achilles heel too. . Life ain't worth living without it.
> 
> Remind me to never go running with you, 5k is my limit.


But it's fun. What about 15 on the elliptical as a compromise. ;] we can gossip about everyone's grows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For all out there looking for yoga workouts without all the cultness I have a name for you look it up Diamond Dallas Page


Wrestling classes? That could be fun I guess, I enjoyed kickboxing classes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was 350 pounds. I need another 100k of elective surgery, and an abdominal repair before you'd tell how fit I am under my skin, haha. Never paying it.
> I wanted to body build, but my fitness coach told me not to because I'd never win. What a dick lol.
> 
> I am like a really fit, tan version of the pale man from pans labyrinth
> ...


Actually you need to get fit then the skin repair becomes less elective at a point. So your fitness coach was quite wrong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wrestling classes? That could be fun I guess, I enjoyed kickboxing classes.
> 
> View attachment 4948151


The man the myth the legend but he does have a serious Rehabilitation program that he runs


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a few friends that are yoga instructors and my wife is really into it. LOL no cult around here.....just a bunch of hotties that chill and like to toke and be fit and flexible


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually you need to get fit then the skin repair becomes less elective at a point. So your fitness coach was quite wrong.


They wouldn't do it for me. They said that I don't qualify for lipo because I don't have fat, and the skin doesn't cause sores or mobility issues. I had the tummy done that was half paid for, but they would not do the abs, despite having back pain from it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They wouldn't do it for me. They said that I don't qualify for lipo because I don't have fat, and *the skin doesn't cause sores or mobility issues*. I had the tummy done that was half paid for, but they would not do the abs, despite having back pain from it!


So you push the body building until it does or you pull it in with regenerated collagen links.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So you push the body building until it does or you pull it in with regenerated collagen links.


But then I have to start lifting again! I need the ab repair first for that. >.< I am hoping when I get my hernia repair the camera will see the huge separation and they will consider covering it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They wouldn't do it for me. They said that I don't qualify for lipo because I don't have fat, and the skin doesn't cause sores or mobility issues. I had the tummy done that was half paid for, but they would not do the abs, despite having back pain from it!


Come to Canada! A panniculectomy is covered in cases of extreme weight loss. 



DarkWeb said:


> I have a few friends that are yoga instructors and my wife is really into it. LOL no cult around here.....just a bunch of hotties that chill and like to toke and be fit and flexible


This instructor had a man bun. I should have left as soon as I saw him.

I should get ready for my doctor's appointment. Take it easy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Would this be the wrong time to say I wish I could gain weight


----------



## RBGene (Jul 21, 2021)

Bubba's Wedding 30%


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would this be the wrong time to say I wish I could gain weight


Never! All goals are valid goals :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Bubba's Wedding 30%
> View attachment 4948161


Did you get a lab report on a sample of your plant?


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did a couple yoga classes and the instructor was way too serious... almost like a cult so I didn't go back. Namaste motherfucker
> 
> Now I only do pilates, 5lb weights and cardio for about an hour a day. You can see my abs a little bit if I flex them but otherwise nope.
> 
> ...


I always thought the instructors were trying to be helpful and attententiv.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4948185


 
Listen to For What It’s Worth (Acoustic) by dirtyheads on #SoundCloud








For What It’s Worth (Acoustic)


Listen to For What It’s Worth (Acoustic) by dirtyheads #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

A birthday joint I see coming my wayhe he he now where did I put my Cheech and Chong papers


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Listen to 10 Hotel Whatever You Like by Revolt Summer Surf Series on #SoundCloud








10 Hotel Whatever You Like


Listen to 10 Hotel Whatever You Like by Revolt Summer Surf Series #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A birthday joint I see coming my wayView attachment 4948189he he he now where did I put my Cheech and Chong papers


Could not find the Cheech and Chong papers so I guess a single wrap drink while I have to work for my morningand now who's in


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Always in...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Here


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

and pats to that belly in the background too :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> I always thought the instructors were trying to be helpful and attententiv.
> View attachment 4948163


He would lose those fingers in an instant


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Have to go get an xray of my shoulder and spine on Friday, then maybe physio after she sees the results. Such a waste of time, we could have done this over the phone… can’t believe I got dressed for that.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 166 lbs? At least you're not plump


Hey, no fat shaming. I’m a big guy, but I’ve been trying to be more active, and backpacking and biking a lot more lately.

but comments like that sorta make me wanna go eat an entire chocolate cake and sell my bikes.

I know you didn’t mean anything by it, but in an age when everyone is so goddamned politically correct, it’s still somehow not only acceptable, but _encouraged_ in many ways to be prejudiced against fat people.

Its fucked up. And it really hurts.

you’re still cool, tho.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Hay guys I wanted to give a big shout out to @pop22 for the gift and the opportunity to work with you and looking forward to seeing what you do next as always thank you for your time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, no fat shaming. I’m a big guy, but I’ve been trying to be more active, and backpacking and biking a lot more lately.
> 
> but comments like that sorta make me wanna go eat an entire chocolate cake and sell my bikes.
> 
> ...


I can't tell if you're joking or not. Either way body shaming wasn't my intention at all. It was in reference to some jokes made yesterday. 

I apologize if it was taken that way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay guys I wanted to give a big shout out to @pop22 for the gift and the opportunity to work with you View attachment 4948243and looking forward to seeing what you do next as always thank you for your time


Very cool! You deserve it after the seeds you received last week were crushed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very cool! You deserve it after the seeds you received last week were crushed.


That was a devastating blow but that issue has been resolved so it was an extra special gift


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm thinking I might be a little bit high right now but this is tasting really good


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking I might be a little bit high right now View attachment 4948269View attachment 4948270but this is tasting really good


I was slamming slices of pepperjack a second ago.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was slamming slices of pepperjack a second ago.


I take it we're talkin about Deli sliced pepper jack that sounds so good


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I take it we're talkin about Deli sliced pepper jack that sounds so good


Yeah, thick cut...


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, no fat shaming. I’m a big guy, but I’ve been trying to be more active, and backpacking and biking a lot more lately.
> 
> but comments like that sorta make me wanna go eat an entire chocolate cake and sell my bikes.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'2" 225, I like food and beer. I wish I could be more active. It sucks not being able to go hike the creeks to go fishing. If someone wants to call me fat so be it. Water off a ducks back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Well this thread has gotten awkward AF.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well this thread has gotten awkward AF.


I think he was kidding.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well this thread has gotten awkward AF.


Only if you let it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, thick cut...


What'd you call me


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd you call me


Spicy like a slice of cheese, old man...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm 6'2" 225, I like food and beer. I wish I could be more active. It sucks not being able to go hike the creeks to go fishing. If someone wants to call me fat so be it. Water off a ducks back.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4948297


I don't have a large chest... (moobs?)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was a just a one off. I don't have anymore


that's cool.....

i've seen so many of my friends go down that rabbit hole and never come back is why i said it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think he was kidding.


I hope so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool.....
> 
> i've seen so many of my friends go down that rabbit hole and never come back is why i said it....


No worries, I don't mess around with pills for recreation, last night was pretty bad and nothing was working for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worries, I don't mess around with pills for recreation, last night was pretty bad and nothing was working for me.


why what happened if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Spark O'Matic (Jul 21, 2021)

Really not much choice I smoke all day and night due to Cancer treatments, nausea, pain and insomnia but it kinda kills the wake and bake aspect. I know I loved it back in the 1970s & 80s, we thought we invented "Wake and Bake"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why what happened if you don't mind me asking?


I don't know. Just woke up and my shoulder was killing me, like there's something underneath my shoulder blade. I got a massage and that just made it ache constantly. 

I'm trying to not by whiny about it lol.


----------



## Spark O'Matic (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know. Just woke up and my shoulder was killing me, like there's something underneath my shoulder blade. I got a massage and that just made it ache constantly.
> 
> I'm trying to not by whiny about it lol.


Have you tried Chiropractic? Worked for me after severe back injury.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Only if you let it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know. Just woke up and my shoulder was killing me, like there's something underneath my shoulder blade. I got a massage and that just made it ache constantly.
> 
> I'm trying to not by whiny about it lol.


good hot shower use a massage head against the shoulder and a soak would prolly help.......and someone to help you stretch at least that side of the body......that's what i use to get when i played tennis....after the match and the next day.....shoulder was dead and hurting along with the elbow...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

sniff

sniff

me smell new person......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Spark O'Matic said:


> Have you tried Chiropractic? Worked for me after severe back injury.


Not yet, I just went to the doctor about it this morning.



BudmanTX said:


> good hot shower use a massage head against the shoulder and a soak would prolly help.......and someone to help you stretch at least that side of the body......that's what i use to get when i played tennis....after the match and the next day.....shoulder was dead and hurting along with the elbow...


It's not too bad today. I laid in a hot bath for a couple hours yesterday, emptied the hot water tank twice... then the massage and everything went downhill from there. I'm kinda scared to mess with it while it's tolerable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet, I just went to the doctor about it this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad today. I laid in a hot bath for a couple hours yesterday, emptied the hot water tank twice... then the massage and everything went downhill from there. I'm kinda scared to mess with it while it's tolerable.


ah ok, what did the dr say...jc.....

look into that massage showed head if you don't already have one....turn the heat up as hot as you can take it....and let the water do the work...while the water is going move your shoulder and arm around.....as you can tell i've many shoulder injuries....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet, I just went to the doctor about it this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad today. I laid in a hot bath for a couple hours yesterday, emptied the hot water tank twice... then the massage and everything went downhill from there. I'm kinda scared to mess with it while it's tolerable.


Google Rhomboid Trigger Points, unless there's been some trauma.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Google Rhomboid Trigger Points, unless there's been some trauma.


Tennis ball tied in the middle of a long sock. And I like this shoulder stretch.




__





Trigger point pain from Rhomboid Trigger Point #One and how to find relief


STEP 1: How to Locate the Rhomboid Trigger Point #OneThe Rhomboid Muscle is a rhombus-shaped muscle present on the back. It originates from the first five thoracic vertebrae and attaches onto the shoulder bone. Bring the arm of your affected side over to your back. You should be able to feel the...




www.painalog.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok, what did the dr say...jc.....
> 
> look into that massage showed head if you don't already have one....turn the heat up as hot as you can take it....and let the water do the work...while the water is going move your shoulder and arm around.....as you can tell i've many shoulder injuries....lol


She's only a GP, the appointment was over in five minutes. She thinks it's probably overuse, something I'm doing or how I'm sleeping, just muscle problems. I'm getting xrays on Friday then she'll probably send me to physio.



curious2garden said:


> Google Rhomboid Trigger Points, unless there's been some trauma.


I did the tennis ball again yesterday rolling between my shoulder blade and spine. You recommended that last time I had this problem too and it went away a couple days later. If I'm being honest I didn't put my full weight on it, the pain was excruciating, like almost ready to cry painful.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tennis ball tied in the middle of a long sock. And I like this shoulder stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a hardball in a sock, for me Tennis balls are too forgiving. But it's hard to do it right. Best thing is to get a Marcaine and Depo Medrol or Celestone injection to get rid of them. It stops the pain that keeps triggering the muscle and the corticosteroid gets rid of the local inflammation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use a hardball in a sock, for me Tennis balls are too forgiving.


You're hardcore!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip........ *If I'm being honest I didn't put my full weight on it, the pain was excruciating, like almost ready to cry painful.*


That's a trigger point. It's hard to really lean into it. Ask her if she'll block it and if not ask for a referral to anesthesia for a trigger point block. Anesthesia is the best but orthopods will do it but they are assholes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's a trigger point. It's hard to really lean into it. Ask her if she'll block it and if not ask for a referral to anesthesia for a trigger point block. Anesthesia is the best but orthopods will do it but they are assholes.


Is that what it's called A trigger point block? Will she know what I'm talking about if I call her? She's a teflon doctor... nothing sticks to her, everything is a referral.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're hardcore!


I'd just rather do a few minutes of agony than days of low level misery. But get the diagnosis. Did she palpate your Rhomboid? If not ask for a referral. Do you have any sports medicine physicians in your area? Can you call around a few offices and ask if the do trigger point injections and what they use.

Here's an interesting and boring article that gives you an overview and you'll then know what to avoid.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4508225/


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2021)

I've used this for a few yeas now for trigger point pain.


https://www.amazon.com/Pressure-Positive-Co-Backnobber-Cobalt/dp/B0010B8CGM/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=The+Backnobber+II&qid=1626896291&s=hpc&sr=1-4


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Not really that in depth. She poked around where it hurt and checked my neck and both shoulders but I was sitting up the entire time with my top on. I went to these guys https://rebalancetoronto.com/ when I tore my meniscus. If she was going to refer me to physio that's where I was planning on going. They have doctors, physiotherapists and chiropractors on staff and it's all sports oriented.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I've used this for a few yeas now for trigger point pain.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pressure-Positive-Co-Backnobber-Cobalt/dp/B0010B8CGM/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=The+Backnobber+II&qid=1626896291&s=hpc&sr=1-4


Oh I'm ordering that! Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I've used this for a few yeas now for trigger point pain.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pressure-Positive-Co-Backnobber-Cobalt/dp/B0010B8CGM/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=The+Backnobber+II&qid=1626896291&s=hpc&sr=1-4


That name... Backnobber


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That name... Backnobber


Original name was "The reach around"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

WTF, you guys are killing me here!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

we're angels......


:::quietly giggles:::


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

This one looks like it can do a good job too.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07B8GZ31S/ref=sspa_mw_detail_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07B8GZ31Sp13NParams


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This one looks like it can do a good job too.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07B8GZ31S/ref=sspa_mw_detail_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07B8GZ31Sp13NParams


that looks like a medieval group sex toy.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that looks like a medieval group sex toy.


Whelp, going back to napland. Yeeeesh...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that looks like a medieval group sex toy.


I know......add to cart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whelp, going back to napland. Yeeeesh...


She's having sweet dreams about that toy right now.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's having sweet dreams about that toy right now.


Aww, my secret...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This one looks like it can do a good job too.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07B8GZ31S/ref=sspa_mw_detail_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07B8GZ31Sp13NParams


there are some things u just can't un-see


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that looks like a medieval group sex toy.


To me it looks like something fungal from a video game.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2021)

I had to go to the hardware store today, and picked up a fresh bottle of map gas while there...and so I just had to press a bud to make sure it works....It does  Squeezed some GMO.

Hey, what this about a birthday joint @Jeffislovinlife ? Do I need to get my singing voice out??? Wiat, one more dab to fine tune it....

I made some country style ribs on the grill last night that were awesome, and they good news is there's leftovers!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had to go to the hardware store today, and picked up a fresh bottle of map gas while there...and so I just had to press a bud to make sure it works....It does  Squeezed some GMO.
> 
> Hey, what this about a birthday joint @Jeffislovinlife ? Do I need to get my singing voice out??? Wiat, one more dab to fine tune it....
> 
> I made some country style ribs on the grill last night that were awesome, and they good news is there's leftovers!


Can I come for leftovers? :]


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that looks like a medieval group sex toy.


So, you ordered two?  I'm sorry...I'll go eat now



Rsawr said:


> Can I come for leftovers? :]


Sure 2 left, and they are big! And fresh peaches!!

Last night I did potatoes and onions in foil on the grill, with butter and seasoning,....and then sour cream, Soooo good.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So, you ordered two?  I'm sorry...I'll go eat now
> 
> 
> Sure 2 left, and they are big! And fresh peaches!!
> ...


Ooooh, peaches are my fave!!


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ooooh, peaches are my fave!!


Would you like to see a magic trick?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So, you ordered two?  I'm sorry...I'll go eat now
> 
> 
> Sure 2 left, and they are big! And fresh peaches!!
> ...


Starting my Christmas shopping early


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Morning.






6 hrs then I was up for a bit but got another 1.5 hrs in.......that works for me  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2021)

Morning all. Slept in until 4:00 this morning, trying a new coffee recommendation .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing alright, wish it was Friday afternoon tho, this week is dragging. Have you tried edibles to help you sleep?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing alright, wish it was Friday afternoon tho, this week is dragging. Have you tried edibles to help you sleep?


Yeah, but I gotta be borderline too much to keep me asleep. I don't like not being able to get up if I'm needed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Morning all. Slept in until 4:00 this morning, trying a new coffee recommendation .
> View attachment 4948772


Most caffeinated thread on RIU


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Starting my Christmas shopping early


Sounds like a shoe sale somewhere lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Most caffeinated thread on RIU


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Morning all. Slept in until 4:00 this morning, trying a new coffee recommendation .
> View attachment 4948772


I LOVE that shit  Peaberry for the caffeine kick in the AM and Estate in the afternoon for the roasty chocolatey tastes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, but I gotta be borderline too much to keep me asleep. I don't like not being able to get up if I'm needed.


LOL I sat here thinking on call hospitalist, surgeon, er?? Then I realized you had young children, yup, same difference.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE that shit  Peaberry for the caffeine kick in the AM and Estate in the afternoon for the roasty chocolatey tastes.
> View attachment 4948785


Coffee... mmm... one straight into the bloodstream please.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE that shit  Peaberry for the caffeine kick in the AM and Estate in the afternoon for the roasty chocolatey tastes.
> View attachment 4948785


I’ll add the Estate to the next order, the peaberry is really tasty. The Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is up next.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’ll add the Estate to the next order, the peaberry is really tasty. The Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is up next.View attachment 4948788


Let me know how the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is. My husband still misses his time in Ethiopia especially the food and the coffee.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2021)

I was up at 5 am wide awake....But I vaped a bowl and took care of that. Back to sleep til 8.

Hoping to get groceries this morning, and perhaps start tearing the laminate flooring out of my basement. I said that yesterday too though, lol. 

The sun is shining with a high forecast of 73f, and no rain forecast for several days....I just read we are close to beating the all time record for rainfall in July. Yeah, I could have guessed!


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing alright, wish it was Friday afternoon tho, this week is dragging. Have you tried edibles to help you sleep?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I sat here thinking on call hospitalist, surgeon, er?? Then I realized you had young children, yup, same difference.


I hear everything 

Edit: 

Now, I hear everything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear everything
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Now, I hear everything.



Give 'em ten years, they'll be sneaking in and out like little ninjas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Morning all......hope everyone is okie dokie

woke up to a nice 71F this morning...with a little dew on the ground.......high today 90F

Coffee is up and fresh.....

welp today i wanted a change up....so what did i pick....quesadillas....2 chicken with cheese and some pico.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Give 'em ten years, they'll be sneaking in and out like little ninjas.


I'll never forget when the cops picked me up at the Huntington Pier, night surfing. It was a wild story. It ended with the neighbor, a cop, calling my parents, taking me home and my dad using 16 p nails to nail my windows shut.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll never forget when the cops picked me up at the Huntington Pier, *night surfing*. It was a wild story. It ended with the neighbor, a cop, calling my parents, taking me home and my dad using 16 p nails to nail my windows shut.


Another euphemism?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Another euphemism?


Well actually no, however they accused me of prostitution (I was 13) and held me. We had went night surfing and were changing out of our wetsuits in the car. The boys were in the front seat I was in the back so some weird ass prostitution but who knows. The boys were sent home with my wetsuit, clothes and surfboard. I was handed a rough blanket from the trunk of the cruiser and taken to the police station. 

It devolved from there.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Yikes, that sucks! :[ why the hell didn't they let you keep your clothes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well actually no, however they accused me of prostitution (I was 13) and held me. We had went night surfing and were changing out of our wetsuits in the car. The boys were in the front seat I was in the back so some weird ass prostitution but who knows. The boys were sent home with my wetsuit, clothes and surfboard. I was handed a rough blanket from the trunk of the cruiser and taken to the police station.
> 
> It devolved from there.


So the cops considered you a rampant harlot instead of a soiled dove?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll never forget when the cops picked me up at the Huntington Pier, night surfing. It was a wild story. It ended with the neighbor, a cop, calling my parents, taking me home and my dad using 16 p nails to nail my windows shut.


That wasn't the keep you in that would have been pointless that was to keep the surf bums from crawling in your window they were


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yikes, that sucks! :[ why the hell didn't they let you keep your clothes.


This was the 1960s. The point was massive humiliation so you'd be so ashamed you'd never do something like that EVER again. Back then your parents did not defend you and governmental institutions were not interested in your psychological well-being. They wanted to keep your dumb ass alive and humiliation was a great first step when dealing with teenagers.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So the cops considered you a rampant harlot instead of a soiled dove?


It's the red hair. If I had been a blonde I'm sure I'd have been treated differently.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's the red hair. If I had been a blonde I'm sure I'd have been treated differently.


Having had raised two redheads and also being counted among the breed of gingers you might be onto something there


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Guys, did I find @curious2garden in my game? I think so...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


>


yours...heck the little guy could be mine too......memory is a little blurry about the 90's....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Having had raised two redheads and also being counted among the breed of gingers you might be onto something there


Cops are always pulling over red cars too! Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cops are always pulling over red cars too! Coincidence? I don't think so.


 you had better check your insurance rates to red cars cost more


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cops are always pulling over red cars too! Coincidence? I don't think so.


That and take your hat off when you drive....you look like a kid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That and take your hat off when you drive....you look like a kid.


Well I guess if you changing the baby's diaper my head looks like a kid


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That and take your hat off when you drive....you look like a kid.


I was 17 or 18 and in college. A group of us had gone to a local taqueria for lunch and the cops pulled in for lunch. After they gobbled their lunch they came over to our table and asked how old I was. I showed them my driver's license they asked why I wasn't in school. I showed them my college ID. They confiscated it and took me to the local high school and left me waiting to see the vice principal. 

He kicked me free. I missed all my afternoon classes and had to find a pay phone to get hold of someone to come get me and take me back to the college campus to pick up my car. I also had to get another college ID. I'm sure that time it did not help that we reeked of pot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was 17 or 18 and in college. A group of us had gone to a local taqueria for lunch and the cops pulled in for lunch. After they gobbled their lunch they came over to our table and asked how old I was. I showed them my driver's license they asked why I wasn't in school. I showed them my college ID. They confiscated it and took me to the local high school and left me waiting to see the vice principal.
> 
> He kicked me free. I missed all my afternoon classes and had to find a pay phone to get hold of someone to come get me and take me back to the college campus to pick up my car. I also had to get another college ID. I'm sure that time it did not help that we reeked of pot.


Nope nope that was all the red hair


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nope that was all the red hair


Just so you know I was not calling you a dope either lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nope that was all the red hair


Well actually this was the early 1970s and most of the young cops had done tours in VN. So they knew good weed when they smelled it. We had been smoking Thai Sticks and they confiscated those from my friends and kicked them loose but took me back to the local high school. My friends all look, and acted, decidedly more mature.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just so you know I was not calling you a dope either lol


Don't worry about it if you do, I've been called worse by better


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't worry about it if you do, I've been called worse by better


That is good to hear then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Toronto man accused of breaking into woman's home to try on her clothes and cook


For many women, coming home to find a man in the kitchen cooking dinner is sweet — but when that man is wearing your clothes and you've never seen ...




www.blogto.com





 Few blocks north of me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto man accused of breaking into woman's home to try on her clothes and cook
> 
> 
> For many women, coming home to find a man in the kitchen cooking dinner is sweet — but when that man is wearing your clothes and you've never seen ...
> ...


Think it was his cooking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think it was his cooking?


I’m gonna leave my favourite recipes out in case this becomes a thing


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m gonna leave my favourite recipes out in case this becomes a thing


So you're saying I AM invited... I thought the locked doors were a sure no.
*goblin scuttle*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you're saying I AM invited... I thought the locked doors were a sure no.
> *goblin scuttle*


code for the alarm is 8675309


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> code for the alarm is 8675309


Sick, leave the recipes out, I love cooking :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> code for the alarm is 8675309


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4948946


That's it? That's all you could take lol oh boy......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's it? That's all you could take lol oh boy......


i've walked in on a few worse ones than that....trust me.....the things i can't un-see now.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've walked in on a few worse ones than that....trust me.....the *things i can't un-see* now.....


LOL that's what drugs and alcohol are for......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


The uploader has not made this video available in your country. 

Tommy Tutone video?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Just seemed appropriate


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL that's what drugs and alcohol are for......


aka beer and space tomatoes....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
> 
> Tommy Tutone video?


Yes and you would benefit from VPN LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and you would benefit from VPN LOL


I had hide my ass and I think I used it twice so I let it expire. Just made everything slow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm so confused


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so confused


You probably don't need to hide your ass, so it's all good


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You probably don't need to hide your ass, so it's all good


I dunno, his dog is tall, unwanted licks are not always a welcome surprise


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You probably don't need to hide your ass, so it's all good


Wait what haven't you heard bear it and we will all share it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

And we really need to leave my non-existent skinny ass out of this whole situation


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And we really need to leave my non-existent skinny ass out of this whole situationView attachment 4948981


I dunno, pretty sure TnT has an all asses are targets policy :/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

And that will be a big swing and Miss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Yuppers I think the song title says it all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And we really need to leave my non-existent skinny ass out of this whole situationView attachment 4948981


clearly you need hide my ass.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

And a changeup is needed and more coffee I'll be right back


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clearly you need hide my ass.


And why in the God's name would I deprive everybody of seeing that I've seen your belly pictures just saying hehe he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And why in the God's name would I deprive everybody of seeing that I've seen your belly pictures just saying hehe he he he


Shhh I deleted that picture.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shhh I deleted that picture.


damnit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shhh I deleted that picture.


N[[[oooooooo


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clearly you need hide my ass.


That sounds like a date.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

nice music video.....rather please they adapted it to Anime....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like a date.


I got him covered.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Guess what in the oven see you in about 27 minutes ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Guess what in the oven View attachment 4949120see you in about 27 minutes ha ha ha


How much (yes that) is in them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4949150


Yes please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

After grinding and 1/8 he he he took the keef witch pretty much feel the bottom and somehow it has mysteriously disappeared but the brownies smell really good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Now where is that wife of mine O sweet Hart got something for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Let her lick the blow and spoon she said her her tongue and lips are numb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Well tingling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

And there shall be fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

We are getting close It is almost time for fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Let there be fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let there be fireView attachment 4949300


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4949304


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Marshmallow on top of a brownie hey sweetheart


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

And they call it medicine just call me dr. Feelgood


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

I saved my carbs up for a pair of these...

Summer fave.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Guess what in the oven View attachment 4949120see you in about 27 minutes ha ha ha


I'll bring the ice cream!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2021)

I was so bad...Dabbed all week. But I did get stuff done, so it's all good. I guess.

Got a bike ride in this afternoon and had to wear a light jacket...A nice cooler day! 

Got groceries this am, then talked to my sis for a while this afternoon. She's more in shock that our moms house was basically stolen from us than I am. Glad it wasn't a ton of money I said!! But just amazing the lack of morals some people have over a few measly dollars. Karma is such a bitch!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

Chill music and a light show and a fire is not a bad evening


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was so bad...Dabbed all week. But I did get stuff done, so it's all good. I guess.


That's the attitude!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was so bad...Dabbed all week. But I did get stuff done, so it's all good. I guess.
> 
> Got a bike ride in this afternoon and had to wear a light jacket...A nice cooler day!
> 
> Got groceries this am, then talked to my sis for a while this afternoon. She's more in shock that our moms house was basically stolen from us than I am. Glad it wasn't a ton of money I said!! But just amazing the lack of morals some people have over a few measly dollars. Karma is such a bitch!!!


Oh families tangled webs we weave glad you were able to get your groceries and a bike ride in almost feel like calling you a slacker ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh families tangled webs we weave glad you were able to get your groceries and a bike ride in almost feel like calling you a slacker ha ha ha he he he


I really *have* been slacking on removing the damaged laminate flooring, and I really DO need to remove it. Tomorrow!!! I'll save some dabs to get me started. That shit comes out so easy. The hard part will be carrying it up a flight of stairs.

Oh I got some quotes on renting an excavator for a week. Cheaper than you might think!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I saved my carbs up for a pair of these...
> View attachment 4949319
> Summer fave.


You got style 
PS when it cools down try one of these:








Big Bad Baptist Imperial Stout Series — Epic Brewing Company


They're Big, they're Bad, and they're back. Epic Brewing Company's 2020 Big Bad Baptist Imperial Stout variants are biggest, baddest, and most bodacious Baptists yet. Each variant is dark, chocolaty, and savory in its own extraordinary way. Try this year's spin on the original Big Bad Baptist and it




www.epicbrewing.com


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And they call it medicine just call me dr. Feelgood


*Dr. Max Jacobson* (3 July 1900 – 1 December 1979) was a German physician and medical researcher who treated numerous high-profile clients in America, including President John F. Kennedy. Jacobson came to be known as "Miracle Max" and "Dr. Feelgood," because he administered highly addictive "vitamin shots" laced with various substances that included amphetamine and methamphetamine.

Largely unknown to the public until his methods were exposed by _The New York Times_ in 1972, Jacobson was charged with unprofessional conduct and fraud in 1973. He eventually lost his medical license in 1975. Jacobson died in December 1979, having never regained his medical license.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You got style
> PS when it cools down try one of these:
> 
> 
> ...


Just lemme know when you wanna take me out for beers, I can make my way ;]
I am a fan of a gooooood rich stout.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just lemme know when you wanna take me out for beers, I can make my way ;]
> I am a fan of a gooooood rich stout.


Oh yes the kind you can drink with a spoon, yummy


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes the kind you can drink with a spoon, yummy


Well, if that party ever happens remind me to bring you some chicago stout craft faves. we do a few okay ones!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well, if that party ever happens remind me to bring you some chicago stout craft faves. we do a few okay ones!


I still think I need to visit Chicago once before I die to experience actual pizza.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I still think I need to visit Chicago once before I die to experience actual pizza.


I'd be happy to show you some fun spots. Wanna try malort?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'd be happy to show you some fun spots. Wanna try malort?


I'm not reacting to that post until I get briefed on what a: malort, is.

Edited to add: Oh yeah Absinthe I'd like to try that.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not reacting to that post until I get briefed on what a: malort, is.


https://www.jeppsonsmalort.com/


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

^^^^ re-up, it took me a moment


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not reacting to that post until I get briefed on what a: malort, is.
> 
> Edited to add: Oh yeah Absinthe I'd like to try that.
> View attachment 4949350


I also collect absinthes! Come over any time... hahaha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Good morning, Happy Friday!

Supposed to go get xrays today. I'm debating whether or I should cancel the appointment or not, the pain is pretty much gone today lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Everyone sleep in today? Lazy fuckers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

What the coffee is going on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the coffee View attachment 4949525is going on


I can count on you to be up and fully caffeinated.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

Ouch


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Morning.


Gonna be a nice day. Finally decent temps and humidity.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

O coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, Happy Friday!
> 
> Supposed to go get xrays today. I'm debating whether or I should cancel the appointment or not, the pain is pretty much gone today lol.


No, that's how this happens again in 2 months!

Good morning chill ones. Stay cool out here.... gonna be a warm one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

How the basement coming along @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, that's how this happens again in 2 months!
> 
> Good morning chill ones. Stay cool out here.... gonna be a warm one.


I haven't worked out since Monday. When I go back to doing it next week I'm gonna add stretches before and after. I never bothered with that before, just jumped right into it. I don't think an xray is gonna show anything, by bones are good. 

Tomorrow I'm gotta finish my trimming then pull the panda film and start painting. It's been dry this week for the most part so I wouldn't mind dusting off the bike and getting out for a ride.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

If you say so, doctor lady! Just don't complain to us 

Anything dry enough to test yet?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Thought it was Thursday.
Time for the morning session






Another crazy week. Stepping down is not an option. COO, hit me up last night. Vietnam is coming on line... asked if I was on board. I guess so.

  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you say so, doctor lady! Just don't complain to us
> 
> Anything dry enough to test yet?


Still tastes green, humidity is close to 70%. After I finish trimming tomorrow I'll put it in a big paper bag for a few days before I jar it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thought it was Thursday.
> Time for the morning session
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 23, 2021)

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thought it was Thursday.
> Time for the morning session
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in so if opting out is no longer an option sounds like a pay raise to me


----------



## RBGene (Jul 23, 2021)

Purple Punch Kief Dry Ice method.

Couch Lock Crumble


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How the basement coming along @DarkWeb


Same. Goal is drainage in by winter. I don't have issues with water till spring thaw. I'm also not getting the "I need it done now" price this way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thought it was Thursday.
> Time for the morning session
> 
> 
> ...


Any other options?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, Happy Friday!
> 
> Supposed to go get xrays today. I'm debating whether or I should cancel the appointment or not, the pain is pretty much gone today lol.


Unless you fell xrays won't show anything. I personally wouldn't bother. But I would call the sports medicine place and check on trigger point injections for the next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

gotta go.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Just got my reacharound..........what it's a massager 

@BobBitchen I know I didn't get the same one but thanks for the suggestion. This thing rocks!


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thought it was Thursday.
> Time for the morning session
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Any other options?


Always. Just find another job. Plenty of work out there. I'm Global Purchasing Manager, I should be able to write my own ticket just with that title. I get hit up on LinkedIn all the time. 
Like you all said, show me the money . Weird, those were supposed to be dollar signs.

DW, no homo, but I think of you when I hear this song 






One day we'll drink margaritas and you can take advantage of me

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Unless you fell xrays won't show anything. I personally wouldn't bother. But I would call the sports medicine place and check on trigger point injections for the next time.


I would think an MRI would show more, but that's a big waiting list. 

I'm getting bitched at for not going so I'm gonna do it to shut them up.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would think an MRI would show more, but that's a big waiting list.
> 
> I'm getting bitched at for not going so I'm gonna do it to shut them up.


I hate those waiting times... I have definitely decided to ignore stuff instead of wait.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Always. Just find another job. Plenty of work out there. I'm Global Purchasing Manager, I should be able to write my own ticket just with that title. I get hit up on LinkedIn all the time.
> Like you all said, show me the money . Weird, those were supposed to be dollar signs.
> 
> DW, no homo, but I think of you when I hear this song
> ...


Awesome song! And definitely keep your eye out for something else even if it's just for negotiations and to see what might be better for you. 






Yes


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would think an MRI would show more, but that's a big waiting list.
> 
> I'm getting bitched at for not going so I'm gonna do it to shut them up.


Make them put a thyroid shield and apron on you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Morning all......hope everyone is good.....welp yesterday was it for the rains here, now the heat will come....looks like our tropical weather is going by the way of the dodo.....

woke up this morning to a humid 77F...high hitting 92....but it will feel hotter....glad i'm inside 

Coffee is up and fresh....you know where everything else it.....

Ok now i gotta hit the bacon, egg and cheese taco...picked up 2....they don't look bad for $6.......and Jeff you better have saved me some brownies......Dark when should i be over for the margaritias....i could use a couple after work today...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

Bacon is so good... guys I think I'm high.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

Get yourself some And a well-seasoned cup of coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all......hope everyone is good.....welp yesterday was it for the rains here, now the heat will come....looks like our tropical weather is going by the way of the dodo.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a humid 77F...high hitting 92....but it will feel hotter....glad i'm inside
> 
> ...


I'll get the rims salted. So @shrxhky420 @BudmanTX who else is in?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll get the rims salted. So @shrxhky420 @BudmanTX who else is in?


Can mine be spicy salt plz?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

stopped in the garden this morning....man i have some harvesting to do.....



and this girl is still going......talk about a hardy plant sheesh, and she been through the ringer.......need to change that dressing and take a look at the break area...

who say's duct tape is not a useful product.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can mine be spicy salt plz?


Never tried that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never tried that.



Yum


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never tried that.


Try a little chile powder in with your salt next time. It's lovely


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Try a little chile powder in with your salt next time. It's lovely


On a mango no less it's amazingly good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Try a little chile powder in with your salt next time. It's lovely


switch that out for cayenne for the win and a nice kick


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> switch that out for cayenne for the win and a nice kick


That's what I was thinking. I'll try this one out today. I'll do Chile powder then cayenne.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

Hay @LaughingGrass if you can make it down here by 5 you can take my spot for my MRI lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'll try this one out today. I'll do Chile powder then cayenne.


you'd be surprised...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Buck Moon tonight...if you can get outside









Watch the July full 'buck' moon illuminate the sky tonight


The full "buck" moon of July will rise after sunset and will be visible to viewers for about three days around its peak, which occurs at 10:37 p.m. ET Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4949621
> Yum


Just found this recipe. Gonna try it thanks 








Tajin Seasoning: Popular Mexican Chili-Lime Seasoning


Tajin seasoning is a popular Mexican spice blend made with a combination of salt, chili peppers, and dehydrated lime. It adds just the right touch of zing. Learn more about it.




www.chilipeppermadness.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just found this recipe. Gonna try it thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kids down this direction use that on pickels......or they'll just lick the hand and pour


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Listen to DeLorean (feat. Brother Ali, G. Love & Special Sauce) by The Elovaters on #SoundCloud








DeLorean (feat. Brother Ali, G. Love & Special Sauce)


New Single "Gimme Love" coming August 5! Pre-Save today https://ineffable.to/gimmelove DEFY DUB is the dub version of The Elovaters' 2018 album DEFY GRAVITY, which debuted at #1 in the Billboard R




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Make them put a thyroid shield and apron on you


They covered my head and neck with a heavy apron. In and out in under 15 minutes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4949651


those look yummy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

get the strange feeling someone is gonna need a new gas station.....hmmm...this happened in June


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

All this salt not good for my high blood pressure where the THC and we would haft to drop the alcohol of course so what would be left


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Think I’m gonna test myself to a Taco Bell taco for lunch, this has been a shit week lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They covered my head and neck with a heavy apron. In and out in under 15 minutes.


How about your ovaries? That's why you need the full shield.



Laughing Grass said:


> Think I’m gonna test myself to a Taco Bell taco for lunch, this has been a shit week lol


Test would be the right word for that LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All this salt not good for my high blood pressure where the THC and we would haft to drop the alcohol of course so what would be left


That's known as a joint :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think I’m gonna test myself to a Taco Bell taco for lunch, this has been a shit week lol



Taco bell....eeek.....if you do stay away from the burritos.....crunchie taco's for the win......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Taco bell....eeek.....if you do stay away from the burritos.....crunchie taco's for the win......


Now that's some High Praise coming from the taco master


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that's some High Praise coming from the taco master


crunchie taco's from there are generally pretty safe...down here they are a $1.25 ea...me and the wife get a 10pk of them sometimes.....now the rest of the menu.....::::shutters:::::


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> crunchie taco's from there are generally pretty safe...down here they are a $1.25 ea...me and the wife get a 10pk of them sometimes.....now the rest of the menu.....::::shutters:::::


I like the ones with doritos dust on them


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I like the ones with doritos dust on them


we haven't had those......we just get the regular ones.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we haven't had those......we just get the regular ones.....


Here they let you toss one into your normal crunchy taco orders for like 30 cents. You should get one if it's on the menu to try it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2021)

When I was in HS they were 15 cents apiece, damn inflation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How about your ovaries? That's why you need the full shield.
> 
> 
> Test would be the right word for that LOL


I probably don't need them anyway  

I was all around my upper back. My hips were covered by an apron.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Taco bell....eeek.....if you do stay away from the burritos.....crunchie taco's for the win......


Their soft taco is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Here they let you toss one into your normal crunchy taco orders for like 30 cents. You should get one if it's on the menu to try it!


hmmm i'll look into it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I probably don't need them anyway
> 
> I was all around my upper back. My hips were covered by an apron.


It’s the cysts you want to avoid. They are unpleasant


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

damn they're not giving much for Alum Cans.....Cans .25 per lb............Cast .45 per lb.....makes me wonder if i should make an investment in a casting kit.....hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It’s the cysts you want to avoid. They are unpleasant


You're freaking me out, I just wanted my shoulder to feel better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

@tyler.durden how are you feeling?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @tyler.durden how are you feeling?


Warn him about the cysts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

That was supposed to be treat myself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Warn him about the cysts


lol on his knee? I’m sure his ovaries are fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're freaking me out, I just wanted my shoulder to feel better


Meh, why should you be any different. I freak everyone out.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Meh, why should you be any different. I freak everyone out.


And that's why we keep you around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> . I freak everyone out.


Not me


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I freak everyone out.


Nope. I'm not afraid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope. I'm not afraid.


you my friend get the wakko sticker of approval......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

OMG, major senior moment. 5 pm and I'm just getti8ng out of bed. It seems I have been taking the wrong pills all day. Instead of my pain meds, I have been taking xanax all day. 3 of them. I normally only take 1 at bedtime. 

I was sooooooo tired, and couldn't understand why. I jut couldn't get going and kept gravitating back to my bed.

Some people will do anything to get out of removing laminate flooring  Maybe a shower will help!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Same. Goal is drainage in by winter. I don't have issues with water till spring thaw. I'm also not getting the "I need it done now" price this way.


You and me both. Fortunately my issues are not dire....The toilet is flushing and the basement is dry. 

I called a couple contractor buddies....both are swamped, and the one told me he won't work cheap anymore because there's just too much work to pick and choose from. BUT he hooked me up with an excavator rental. For $900 plus trucking they will deliver me a full size, smaller excavator, for 7 days! My other buddy is an operator and owns a small dump truck, So hoping to fix my septic, add new foundation perimeter drainage all around the exterior of the house, and remove 2 large sets of concrete steps, that have seen better days. Plus a few drainage ditches need to be cleaned up. 

I'm hoping I can do the whole job for under 5k, with new steps, etc. and MAYBE have a dry basement ALL the time.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would think an MRI would show more, but that's a big waiting list.
> 
> I'm getting bitched at for not going so I'm gonna do it to shut them up.


The normal routine here is an ex-ray (totally worthless 99.9% of the time) then they will order PT...which will fix it 99% of the time, but if it doesn't THEN you get an MRI.

You most likely need to strengthen your shoulder. 

My one buddy, who is 35 y.o., had the same recurring shoulder injury, over and over. I kept trying to get him to do the PT stretches with a band for the shoulder...I had rotator cuff and dislocated shoulders so I know the drill. Nope, he wouldn't listen...until a doctor told him to do it. He's all good now from a little PT.


I hope that's all it is anyways!! I know shoulder pain sucks badly!!!

A bike ride does sound pretty good...oh shit, my battery is low


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You and me both. Fortunately my issues are not dire....The toilet is flushing and the basement is dry.
> 
> I called a couple contractor buddies....both are swamped, and the one told me he won't work cheap anymore because there's just too much work to pick and choose from. BUT he hooked me up with an excavator rental. For $900 plus trucking they will deliver me a full size, smaller excavator, for 7 days! My other buddy is an operator and owns a small dump truck, So hoping to fix my septic, add new foundation perimeter drainage all around the exterior of the house, and remove 2 large sets of concrete steps, that have seen better days. Plus a few drainage ditches need to be cleaned up.
> 
> I'm hoping I can do the whole job for under 5k, with new steps, etc. and MAYBE have a dry basement ALL the time.


Was gonna say 5-8k probably. My issues with exterior are a giant deck and a addition that was probably a deck at one point.......and the septic tank is within 20" of the foundation......that's the big thing. I'd have to move that


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was supposed to be treat myself.


test is better for taco bell...Testing your sphincter muscles that is. I use to like their 5 layer burritos, for a buck I think, but have not been in 5 years.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was gonna say 5-8k probably. My issues with exterior are a giant deck and a addition that was probably a deck at one point.......and the septic tank is within 20" of the foundation......that's the big thing. I'd have to move that


My biggest challenge, I think, is that the one end of the house has blacktop right tight to the house, so I'll have to cut that back 2' or so to dig, then patch it in. 

Yes there are thousands and thousands of people dealing with the same exact issue right now  Then we have the other end of the spectrum with fires out west.

I watched a cool show on Netflix last night about female prisoners in Cali who sign up for a firefighting program they have, that can leads to a job afterwards...Pretty awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My biggest challenge, I think, is that the one end of the house has blacktop right tight to the house, so I'll have to cut that back 2' or so to dig, then patch it in.
> 
> Yes there are thousands and thousands of people dealing with the same exact issue right now  Then we have the other end of the spectrum with fires out west.
> 
> I watched a cool show on Netflix last night about female prisoners in Cali who sign up for a firefighting program they have, that can leads to a job afterwards...Pretty awesome!


There was a problem with prisoner firefighters due to covid if I remember correctly. 

But yeah it's the wrong time, to have to get shit repaired.....depending on where you live.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 24, 2021)

Ice Water Hash & Kief. Banana Mangos in bkgnd.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

Good morning, spicy people. Hot again today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OMG, major senior moment. 5 pm and I'm just getti8ng out of bed. It seems I have been taking the wrong pills all day. Instead of my pain meds, *I have been taking xanax all day. 3 of them.* I normally only take 1 at bedtime.
> 
> I was sooooooo tired, and couldn't understand why. I jut couldn't get going and kept gravitating back to my bed.
> 
> Some people will do anything to get out of removing laminate flooring  Maybe a shower will help!


^^^^^^^^^^ Clever!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2021)

Morning.


Happy weekend!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, spicy people. Hot again today.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

Y'all got plans for the day? I can't find my coco mixing bucket anywhere...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Y'all got plans for the day? I can't find my coco mixing bucket anywhere...


Yup checking my 2018 Honda Civic for a parasitic drain then beating the local Honda dealer up over a warranty battery replacement that didn't last 6 months and NO I'm not towing them my car with the battery in situ (again). Fucking fucktards


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup checking my 2018 Honda Civic for a parasitic drain then beating the local Honda dealer up over a warranty battery replacement that didn't last 6 months and NO I'm not towing them my car with the battery in situ (again). Fucking fucktards


Damn, that sounds freaking frustrating. Did they literally shove off a brick with 6th months left in it onto you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, that sounds freaking frustrating. Did they literally shove off a brick with 6th months left in it onto you?


It looks new, so I doubt it. Honda has been using underpowered batteries while increasing electrical consumption in their cars. I have one of the more power hungry models in the Civic line so this makes sense. I wouldn't mind simply taking the battery in but they want you to TOW it in. I'm willing to expend one tow a year on that nonsense but not two.

Anyway I technically am not handling this, other than channeling my poor husband's frustration over it. That's my job and I do it well!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

Yikes, even worse. A product designed to fail. At least you get to interact by proxy... 

Hope it gets fixed, and your poor husband isn't driven crazy by the process


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yikes, even worse. A product designed to fail. At least you get to interact by proxy...
> 
> Hope it gets fixed, and your poor husband isn't driven crazy by the process


Oh he's already crazy so there's no issue there, thanks. He's actually good at working with them. He a maintenance whisperer.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh he's already crazy so there's no issue there, thanks. He's actually good at working with them. He a maintenance whisperer.


Daaamn, lucky! That's one of those rare marriage traits. Good looking, rich, funny, good at phone calls so you don't have to, can carry all the groceries up in one trip, not balding with a funny shaped head. Gotta tick the boxes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Daaamn, lucky! That's one of those rare marriage traits. Good looking, rich, funny, good at phone calls so you don't have to, can carry all the groceries up in one trip, not balding with a funny shaped head. Gotta tick the boxes.


LOL, what are your plans for today? Assuming you locate your mixing bucket.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, what are your plans for today? Assuming you locate your mixing bucket.


To go to work, and mix monday, but have a bucket to do it with! How did I hide a 30 gallon tub from myself.... 
My seedlings are starting to do the root pokey. That mutant is growing a normal node and a node that looks topped. 

And stay out of the heat. Yeeeeesh. Hot and humid


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> To go to work, and mix monday, but have a bucket to do it with! How did I hide a 30 gallon tub from myself....
> My seedlings are starting to do the root pokey. That mutant is growing a normal node and a node that looks topped.
> 
> And stay out of the heat. Yeeeeesh. Hot and humid


Staying out of the heat is always a winning plan!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

Trim jail for the next few hours. This shit smells like gasoline


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trim jail for the next few hours. This shit smells like gasoline


Epic. Do you think it'll taste the same?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2021)

Mmmmmm munchies...... cheesy garlic bread, chunky sauce and anchovies


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmm munchies...... cheesy garlic bread, chunky sauce and anchovies
> View attachment 4950334


Anchovies over here please! Noobs out here don't know real snacks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anchovies over here please! Noobs out here don't know real snacks


It was good that's enough for now......I'm saving room for tacos


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was good that's enough for now......I'm saving room for tacos


Me too


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

I am gonna get sashimi for lunch  hype hype hype.

Those tacos look good


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am gonna get sashimi for lunch  hype hype hype.
> 
> Those tacos look good


Damn you! Now I want sushi too


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

i went with the chorizo con papas tacos


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> i went with the chorizo con papas tacos
> View attachment 4950372


I'm still without teeth. I hate you!

Dentist appointment on Monday. I'm cleared to get teeth. Might be a few more weeks before I can really eat solid foods again. 
I legit, could eat 8-10 tacos in 1 sitting. Usually I get 6 tacos and a super burrito. 
I'm 6'1 and shrinking (185 cm for LG), I probably weigh less than 180lbs. (Figure out your own kg LG). LOL.
I'm thin but can eat big

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm still without teeth. I hate you!
> 
> Dentist appointment on Monday. I'm cleared to get teeth. Might be a few more weeks before I can really eat solid foods again.
> I legit, could eat 8-10 tacos in 1 sitting. Usually I get 6 tacos and a super burrito.
> ...


ROFLMAO!! I can't win with you  out of caring I didn't @ you in LOL now I'm @ing you for every bite of food I post 

PS I hope those teeth are back soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2021)

Fuck my taco guy wasn't there  S I bought a flank steak  I'm getting my taco's


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2021)

What would you do for the LAST cup of coffee?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> What would you do for the LAST cup of coffee?


You don't want to know my answer to that...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Epic. Do you think it'll taste the same?


the taste is actually pretty good considering it’s so green.

It was quite a bit lighter than I was expecting, I didn’t trim the mutant, it went straight into trim


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm still without teeth. I hate you!
> 
> Dentist appointment on Monday. I'm cleared to get teeth. Might be a few more weeks before I can really eat solid foods again.
> I legit, could eat 8-10 tacos in 1 sitting. Usually I get 6 tacos and a super burrito.
> ...


12 Stone


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the taste is actually pretty good considering it’s so green.
> 
> It was quite a bit lighter than I was expecting, I didn’t trim the mutant, it went straight into trim
> 
> View attachment 4950565


Nice! Making edibles/hash with the trim, or just tossing it?
Hope it didn't bother your shoulder


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 12 Stone


I read that as thirteen stone three


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nice! Making edibles/hash with the trim, or just tossing it?
> Hope it didn't bother your shoulder


probably butter, I ordered a couple grams of distillate and I still plan on making the caramels some day.

My shoulder is all good again, like it never happened. Thanks for asking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I read that as thirteen stone three


isn’t it / 14? I should have rounded up


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> isn’t it / 14? I should have rounded up


I revise.
180 lbs claimed is 168 lbs = 14 stone.

So, 14 stone 12.

wait wait 14 stone = 196 lbs

so

12 stone 12

which rounds to 13 stone, allowing me a very undernourished victory


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I revise.
> 180 lbs claimed is 168 lbs = 14 stone.
> 
> So, 14 stone 12.
> ...


lol stoner


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2021)

Stripped the panda film out of my room. I was going to put a coat of paint on but I think ive had enough for one day


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> What would you do for the LAST cup of coffee?


Not that!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 24, 2021)

Might be a stronger than beer worknight. Don't tell dad... Also, please don't leave your kids for retail strangers to babysit. :] Ooooph


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2021)

Or to coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2021)

More coffee is needed but first fire it up


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2021)

Coffee! Good morning jeff and the chillis.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 25, 2021)

finishing up an amazing sunrise followed by a quick downpour, what was the sayin, red sky in morning, growers take warning?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

Morning. Good rain storm came through last night. Two days ago I moved some plants out......pretty sure they got fucked


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh yeah, took a good chunk out of the bottom of my foot and threw my back out. Just not my weekend


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. Good rain storm came through last night. Two days ago I moved some plants out......pretty sure they got fucked


Noooo, you check yet? :[


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah, took a good chunk out of the bottom of my foot and threw my back out. Just not my weekend


Jeez, you gonna be alright? Wishing you as little back pain as possible


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Noooo, you check yet? :[


Just hobbled out there. Definitely some broken branches. Oh well it needed a trim anyway.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just hobbled out there. Definitely some broken branches. Oh well it needed a trim anyway.


Hopefully they all recover nicely. Did the storm go away? We had like 2 hours of hella wind and rain over here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hopefully they all recover nicely. Did the storm go away? We had like 2 hours of hella wind and rain over here.


I'm sure they'll be fine. It's still raining, supposed to clear up later.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure they'll be fine.


I had a visceral memory of the time I dropped a fan onto some branches just right for them to wind up in the motor before I could reach the fan to turn it off. Pulled the branches off slowly while burning the fan out... I walked out if the room saying "it's fine, she's fine"

Our plants deserve better than us sometimes.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jul 25, 2021)

Definitely gonna try and watch the New Space Jam movie later


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah, took a good *chunk out of the bottom of my foot *and threw my back out. Just not my weekend


Balance board?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Exactly!

Good morning Lokie and everyone


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2021)

How are you this morning, Curious?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Another bit of gold from the Gifmaster


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Balance board?


No. That might be part of the back issue though lol I didn't hurt it on the board but my core is sore on top of needing a chiropractor 

I was grilling that steak for tacos.......I turned and stepped on a really sharp piece of cement block that my kids put in the way. I guess it was for the water fountain they where rebuilding 

The wound is in the back of the arch just before the heel. About the size of a quarter.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No. That might be part of the back issue though lol I didn't hurt it on the board but my core is sore on top of needing a chiropractor
> 
> I was grilling that steak for tacos.......I turned and stepped on a really sharp piece of cement block that my kids put in the way. I guess it was for the water fountain they where rebuilding
> 
> The wound is in the back of the arch just before the heel. About the size of a quarter.


Ouch...Foot wounds can be bad! Hope it heals up quickly! Take it easy today!!!


That's my plan too...Take it easy today! Pretty nice weather. I went for a bike ride with a friend last night and let him ride the e-bike, and I did the peddling....I can tell you peddling is highly over rated! So today I'm gonna be on the ebike!

Was supposed to help him do a brake job but he wound up ordering rotors on line today, so I get out of that for a few days!! There's another item that has pretty much doubled in price, is brake rotors! 

Lots of projects for the upcoming week though...like pick and choose!!  It's all good though, I think!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No. That might be part of the back issue though lol I didn't hurt it on the board but my core is sore on top of needing a chiropractor
> 
> I was grilling that steak for tacos.......I turned and stepped on a really sharp piece of cement block that my kids put in the way. I guess it was for the water fountain they where rebuilding
> 
> The wound is in the back of the arch just before the heel. About the size of a quarter.


With children in the house alway wear shoes, eh? Make sure you keep the wound clean, ouch!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouch...Foot wounds can be bad! Hope it heals up quickly! Take it easy today!!!
> 
> 
> That's my plan too...Take it easy today! Pretty nice weather. I went for a bike ride with a friend last night and let him ride the e-bike, and I did the peddling....I can tell you peddling is highly over rated! So today I'm gonna be on the ebike!
> ...


Apparently it's car attention month. My Probe is getting 4 new injectors and my Civic will be getting a new battery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> With children in the house alway wear shoes, eh? Make sure you keep the wound clean, ouch!!


I didn't burn the steak  But I also never made a taco 

Tacos = happiness
No tacos = pain and suffering


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't burn the steak  But I also never made a taco
> 
> Tacos = happiness
> No tacos = pain and suffering


All of that and no taco reward, that is truly tragic my friend!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

I just put all my wound care supplies away this morning, and hopefully they stay away for a while!

I might need to start taking a brain supplement however  Or more dabs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2021)

Done.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All of that and no taco reward, that is truly tragic my friend!


IKR


Laughing Grass said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951240


Looks good!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951240


A nice neat painter too...I love it! Don't you hate a sloppy paint job? How many coats did it take?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Morning.






Gonna be a warm one today. What's happening this week?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might trim schromba... transplanting, trying to exist. The usual. You guys got any big week plans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Might trim schromba... transplanting, trying to exist. The usual. You guys got any big week plans?


Still keeping off my foot today but I might try to sneak out to the shop and mess with some epoxy. That's low impact. Don't want to think about all the stuff that needs to be done


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still keeping off my foot today but I might try to sneak out to the shop and mess with some epoxy. That's low impact. Don't want to think about all the stuff that needs to be done


If you ignore it, it goes away:]
Making anything fun? Countertops?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you ignore it, it goes away:]
> Making anything fun? Countertops?


No countertops yet. I bought a rolling tray mold, figured I can get a feel for it without the wood first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> IKR
> 
> 
> Looks good!





manfredo said:


> A nice neat painter too...I love it! Don't you hate a sloppy paint job? How many coats did it take?


I'm gonna let it cure for a few days then do the flex seal on the floor. 

I'm totally a messy painter lol. You should have seen the floor before it was painted. I did three coats, an entire gallon.  I've painted much larger rooms with much less paint lol. Painting OSB is stupid, if you ever hear anyone suggest it, kick 'em in the nuts from me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Smoke is back again this morning. It smells like a dirty old cigarette out there. Our air quality is the fifth worst in the world today. 









World Air Quality Index (AQI) Ranking | IQAir


Keep track of the most polluted cities in the world with our air quality index (AQI) ranking.




www.iqair.com







My friend asked me to be a bridesmaid for her wedding in October. I was her bridesmaid in 2017 too.  That'll be bridesmaid seven times and maid of honor five... this is getting unfair.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smoke is back again this morning. It smells like a dirty old cigarette out there. Our air quality is the fifth worse in the world today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wedding in a gas mask could be a cool theme though... Hot firefighter theme?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wedding in a gas mask could be a cool theme though... Hot firefighter theme?


Have to see if @420God is free that weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smoke is back again this morning. It smells like a dirty old cigarette out there. Our air quality is the fifth worse in the world today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got the smoke too  

Weddings are fun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We got the smoke too
> 
> Weddings are fun


Are they recommending you stay indoors today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they recommending you stay indoors today?









But it looks like a hps is shining.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still keeping off my foot today but I might try to sneak out to the shop and mess with some epoxy. That's low impact. Don't want to think about all the stuff that needs to be done


Tape it up. Give you a little extra insurance from stepping on shit


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smoke is back again this morning. It smells like a dirty old cigarette out there. Our air quality is the fifth worst in the world today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, doesn't that mean party, a new dress AND NEW SHOES? I'm in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, doesn't that mean party, a new dress AND NEW SHOES? I'm in


I asked her if I could reuse the dress and speech from last time. Jokingly of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But it looks like a hps is shining.


I guess it's not all over the news like it is here. This smoke thing is a new phenomenon for us.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

It's raining!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's raining!


Hopefully that does something for the wildfires.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully that does something for the wildfires.


I certainly hope so. For us we are getting flash flood warnings but luckily it's just drizzling.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's raining!


We're at 69, mostly cloudy, and a delta breeze. Supposed to get to 92 today, 2 degrees below average. Chance of showers this evening. I'm hoping this will be enough wind to help clear out some of the smoke over the Dixie fire so fixed wing aircraft can get back to work on it. The smoke has grounded them for three days.  I wonder if the pilots get disheartened from not being able to stop this thing. It's pushing 200K acres. I used to hunt deer up where a lot of it burned, it's some rugged country.
Mornin all.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

We had our flash storm. Just hot and humid for us. Stay safe and hydrated out there. The skies rain fire  Some of those smoke photos look like the real apocalypse...


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We had our flash storm. Just hot and humid for us. Stay safe and hydrated out there. The skies rain fire  Some of those smoke photos look like the real apocalypse...


A day or so ago the smoke created a pyrocumulonimbus cloud, it made it's own thunderstorm including lightning. We have been lucky in that most of the smoke has been blown to the NE away from us. We have had smoke so thick I couldn't see to the end of our street before.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Morning ladies and gent...hope you guys had a wonderful weekend....me not so much...think my name changed like 20 times, over all the garden is ok, i chopped some wood up and cleaned up around some of the pins.......just need to stay out of the heat as much as possible...if i can.....well our tropical rains are over...here comes the heat.....it was in the lower 90's this weekend, but by next weekend we'll be pushing to the triple digits....here

well woke up to a humid 77F this morning....high to day 95F it will feel like 101F

coffee is hot and ready to rock

picked up some bean and cheese taco's this morning...with the good sauce......

think i had to many beers last night.....my body doesn't want me to adult today........course it could be me just being tired with the wife health not being so good and all....worry bout her takes a lot of out of me......need a break


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

did i really needed to find this thread.......had a run in with the numb nut in poly






Large Scale Aeroponics Done Right (Professional Grower)


I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here. Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of...



www.rollitup.org





SMH


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> did i really needed to find this thread.......had a run in with the numb nut in poly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I needed a trainwreck to go with my eggs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I needed a trainwreck to go with my eggs.


think i have some in my bowl of wonders.......hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> did i really needed to find this thread.......had a run in with the numb nut in poly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She seems nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

and in that thread...it's more like a multi car pile up than a trainwreck...smh....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

surprised he actually caught an eruption with is drone.......owe it's the iceland volcano i've been watch grow......nice capture.....






music isn't bad either....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

So I got a dilemma. I was planning on running sensi seeds hashplant regulars for my next grow. I _*still*_ haven't received my permit yet so I'm stuck with a maximum of four plants. I want to get away from feminized because they've been so unstable for me. Someone recommended Paradise Seeds Cheese IBL feminized seeds and sent me a ten pack. If I understand correctly IBL are stable and the plants should all be very similar. Does anyone have any experience with this strain?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I got a dilemma. I was planning on running sensi seeds hashplant regulars for my next grow. I _*still*_ haven't received my permit yet so I'm stuck with a maximum of four plants. I want to get away from feminized because they've been so unstable for me. Someone recommended Paradise Seeds Cheese IBL feminized seeds and sent me a ten pack. If I understand correctly IBL are stable and the plants should all be very similar. Does anyone have any experience with this strain?


not me love....sorry......

in general all plants are stable.....it just a matter of it's genetic make up in some occasion to do what they do....each strain will do something different...just gotta be somewhat prepped....imo


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Can you start one fem and take 4 cuts off of it in a few weeks, to have 4 consistent plants?

What issues with stability are you having?

How many plants do you need to be able to run before you are comfy doing regs? I would need st least 10. I am stuck on fems for now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I got a dilemma. I was planning on running sensi seeds hashplant regulars for my next grow. I _*still*_ haven't received my permit yet so I'm stuck with a maximum of four plants. I want to get away from feminized because they've been so unstable for me. Someone recommended Paradise Seeds Cheese IBL feminized seeds and sent me a ten pack. If I understand correctly IBL are stable and the plants should all be very similar. Does anyone have any experience with this strain?


Just try them out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I got a dilemma. I was planning on running sensi seeds hashplant regulars for my next grow. I _*still*_ haven't received my permit yet so I'm stuck with a maximum of four plants. I want to get away from feminized because they've been so unstable for me. Someone recommended Paradise Seeds Cheese IBL feminized seeds and sent me a ten pack. If I understand correctly IBL are stable and the plants should all be very similar. Does anyone have any experience with this strain?


adventure time........time to go to the abyss...and just have fun....


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 26, 2021)

Good morning, rained all night in SoCal, rain meter already at .06 inches of rain.

It has taken me a week to process visit from my daughter, her husband and my oldest granddaughter, 15 years of marriage may be ending, narcissism sucks.

Hummingbirds are concerned about the rain storm:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> not me love....sorry......
> 
> in general all plants are stable.....it just a matter of it's genetic make up in some occasion to do what they do....each strain will do something different...just gotta be somewhat prepped....imo


Just listening to you guys I've been dealing with shit genetics. I was excited about running Bubba's gift then @curious2garden said they were mids at best lol, kinda broke my heart. 



Rsawr said:


> Can you start one fem and take 4 cuts off of it in a few weeks, to have 4 consistent plants?
> 
> What issues with stability are you having?
> 
> How many plants do you need to be able to run before you are comfy doing regs? I would need st least 10. I am stuck on fems for now.


My application is for 50 plants. My plan was to run 10 regulars to and find a good mom. I'm not really thrilled with the idea of cloning a mother with the fems I've been running unless I know it's gonna be a good plant. This past grow is a great example of the problems I've experienced so far. Really I harvested two of four plants. Two of them were complete crap. One a mutant with fluff for buds and the other was long skinny fox tails with no weight. I'm just looking for consistency. It's super frustrating spending all this money and time on plants that aren't worth the effort. 



DarkWeb said:


> Just try them out.


That's what I've been doing, just kinda tired of inconsistencies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just listening to you guys I've been dealing with shit genetics. I was excited about running Bubba's gift then @curious2garden said they were mids at best lol, kinda broke my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a buddy of mine that's been playing with Bubblegum...he's been playing with the plants since i gave him the seeds to start.....he's even told me...each plant i create is different...even though they are from the same....each seed i sow is different when it comes up......he also has a seeding program too...which is very un-orthrodox......

basically play with them, and have fun......each will be different in it's own way....don't fret as it were...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just listening to you guys I've been dealing with shit genetics. I was excited about running Bubba's gift then @curious2garden said they were mids at best lol, kinda broke my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I have been lucky. I have had a few puffy phenos, but they took up more space too, so they made up for how awful to trim they were.

Sorry you are getting poopy luck. I have yet to be discouraged from the "throw 5 random fems into dirt and see" approach.

I hope your next stock is more stable for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just listening to you guys I've been dealing with shit genetics. I was excited about running Bubba's gift then @curious2garden said they were mids at best lol, kinda broke my heart.
> ......snip........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

I keep losing my coffee oh good song and I hope everyone is having a great start to the day


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I keep losing my coffee View attachment 4951580oh good song View attachment 4951581and I hope everyone is having a great start to the day View attachment 4951583


As long as you don't lose your mind it's all good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As long as you don't lose your mind it's all good.


Had to have had one first


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's super frustrating spending all this money and time on plants that aren't worth the effort.
> That's what I've been doing, just kinda tired of inconsistencies.


This time around I'm the one dealing with mildew, thanks for sharing that...lol. First time I have had to deal with it and I thought because of our low humidity it wouldn't be a problem. Meh. Sprayed them with a baking soda solution, supposed to kill it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> This time around I'm the one dealing with mildew, thanks for sharing that...lol. First time I have had to deal with it and I thought because of our low humidity it wouldn't be a problem. Meh. Sprayed them with a baking soda solution, supposed to kill it.


That sucks! sorry raratt. Regalia, that stuff is magic. 

I tried all the different DIY methods it just kept coming back.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

There is also some milk based Bud watches out there for mildew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4951582


lol that's okay... I've been doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Someone had to tell me. 



BudmanTX said:


> i have a buddy of mine that's been playing with Bubblegum...he's been playing with the plants since i gave him the seeds to start.....he's even told me...each plant i create is different...even though they are from the same....each seed i sow is different when it comes up......he also has a seeding program too...which is very un-orthrodox......
> 
> basically play with them, and have fun......each will be different in it's own way....don't fret as it were...


I would be okay with slight variations between plants. When I look at other people's grows usually their plants all look pretty much the same. I had one grow, Barney's Farm LSD one plant was taller than me and the others were between 2.5 and three feet. I had to put the other plants on bricks so they would all be similar heights. 

That top zipper was six feet tall lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's okay... I've been doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Someone had to tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, hahaha


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's okay... I've been doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Someone had to tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6'...in that box......ok wow... talk about super cropping......

think the heighest i've had to date inside the house....8' cause that house high my cieling is, then i was force to put it outside to finish.....it got even higher than that when i did that....

got to remember every plant it different in some way or form....just from what i've seen and what i've experienced myself...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks! sorry raratt. Regalia, that stuff is magic.
> 
> I tried all the different DIY methods it just kept coming back.


I just got a bottle to try.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sounds like fun, hahaha


It actually was. I had no idea what i was doing... not to say I know what I'm doing now lol. I had four dwc plants in a 3x3 tent it was out of control! How I didn't get mold sooner is beyond me. 



BudmanTX said:


> 6'...in that box......ok wow... talk about super cropping......
> 
> think the heighest i've had to date inside the house....8' cause that house high my cieling is, then i was force to put it outside to finish.....it got even higher than that when i did that....
> 
> got to remember every plant it different in some way or form....just from what i've seen and what i've experienced myself...


I had no idea what super cropping was at the time. Luckily I had a gorilla tent with high ceilings. 

8 foot in the house lol! did it just get out of control on you or were you expecting that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's okay... I've been doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Someone had to tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever run clones?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just got a bottle to try.


it's finally for sale in Canada. 

$120 a quart!









Buy Marrone Bio Innovations Regalia CG Quart Online at Lowest Price in Canada. B07MKLV3GQ


Shop for Marrone Bio Innovations Regalia CG Quart online at an affordable price in Canada. Get special offers, deals, discounts & fast delivery options on international shipping with every purchase on Ubuy. B07MKLV3GQ




www.you-buy.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever run clones?


No and there's a few places here you can buy them here. I've been told to avoid clones like the plague unless you want bugs. Not sure if it was good advice, but I trust the person.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No an there's a few places here you can buy them here. I've been told to avoid clones like the plague unless you want bugs. Not sure if it was good advice, but I trust the person.


You need to make your own. Every time I've ever gotten them I quarantine for a while or it's for outdoor. But make your own it's so much better and if you really like something you can keep it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Might not be much left of them but each one of them taller than I amokay not the one in the middle he he he there might be a little bit of THC lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to make your own. Every time I've ever gotten them I quarantine for a while or it's for outdoor. But make your own it's so much better and if you really like something you can keep it.


That's where I want to get to. We pulled a bunch of old cabinets out of the basement and I have a perfect spot for a mother plant and clones.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It actually was. I had no idea what i was doing... not to say I know what I'm doing now lol. I had four dwc plants in a 3x3 tent it was out of control! How I didn't get mold sooner is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...really i wasn't expecting that...it was actually a surprise....i wanted to do one with topping, super cropping or anything...and that's what i got...the cool thing about that plant...that earlier in it's life...it had actually self topped itself.....so instead of one spire going up, i had 3 going up at the same time....and when it hit the 7 1/2 mark which is almost to the cieling, i had to make a choice.....so i put it outside....and it kept going and going and going and going..... .....got to admit it smoked very well.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Might not be much left of them but each one of them taller than I amView attachment 4951630okay not the one in the middle he he he View attachment 4951631there might be a little bit of THC lol


Jeeze I've only done one outdoor grow and it was an auto. It was okay, I turned it into cannabutter. 

How tall are those and what strain?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeeze I've only done one outdoor grow and it was an auto. It was okay, I turned it into cannabutter.
> 
> How tall are those and what strain?


Maui Wowie Jack Herer Grand Daddy Purp and at least six six


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol...really i wasn't expecting that...it was actually a surprise....i wanted to do one with topping, super cropping or anything...and that's what i got...the cool thing about that plant...that earlier in it's life...it had actually self topped itself.....so instead of one spire going up, i had 3 going up at the same time....and when it hit the 7 1/2 mark which is almost to the cieling, i had to make a choice.....so i put it outside....and it kept going and going and going and going..... .....got to admit it smoked very well.....


lol well that makes me feel a little better, I'm not alone. I wonder if everyone is hiding their ugly plants. Nobody here seems to have the weirdo mutants that I do. 

I did some super cropping on one of my plants this grow and it turned out to be the best one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maui Wowie Jack Herer Grand Daddy Purp and at least six six


You like the old school strains eh? 

Six and a half feet is crazy lol. Do you take all the lower branches off?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's where I want to get to. We pulled a bunch of old cabinets out of the basement and I have a perfect spot for a mother plant and clones.


No need for a mother. Just take cuts from the three going into flower. Next run you will have three different phenos grab cuts from those and root them. Then when the first run is over move the three choice same cuts into the room. Wash, rinse, repeat...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol well that makes me feel a little better, I'm not alone. I wonder if everyone is hiding their ugly plants. Nobody here seems to have the weirdo mutants that I do.
> 
> I did some super cropping on one of my plants this grow and it turned out to be the best one.


nothing wrong with a mutant....sometimes they'll surprise ya......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

My oldest son gets back today and this week we get to build a new and clean grow room I'm so stoked about this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You like the old school strains eh?
> 
> Six and a half feet is crazy lol. Do you take all the lower branches off?


I have a tendency to lean that way Panama Red is up next


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

My critical mass is over 6 feet... I can't imagine a whole crop like that. I feel short >.<


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with a mutant....sometimes they'll surprise ya......


I had a polyploid once too. I think it was gorilla zkittles




DarkWeb said:


> No need for a mother. Just take cuts from the three going into flower. Next run you will have three different phenos grab cuts from those and root them. Then when the first run is over move the three choice same cuts into the room. Wash, rinse, repeat...


I would be worried about the clones overgrowing my area in the two months the plants are flowering. Is this how you do it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My critical mass is over 6 feet... I can't imagine a whole crop like that. I feel short >.<


Feel short stop patting yourself on the head and that feeling will fade with time


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> This time around I'm the one dealing with mildew, thanks for sharing that...lol. First time I have had to deal with it and I thought because of our low humidity it wouldn't be a problem. Meh. Sprayed them with a baking soda solution, supposed to kill it.


My last two grows, all fems, produced some nice looking plants. I grew two of each type seed, two from Katsu, brain fog, one pretty amazing, menthol terpene's, nice smoke, and the other one looked as good, maybe a throwaway! This has happened several times now, very frustrating.

Guess I need to start clones and pheno hunt.

Then there is this, seed seems to have lost its apical meristem:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My critical mass is over 6 feet... I can't imagine a whole crop like that. I feel short >.<


Have you played with supercropping yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Feel short stop patting yourself on the head and that feeling will fade with time


It's everyone else who does it that gives me the feeling...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a polyploid once too. I think it was gorilla zkittles
> 
> View attachment 4951657View attachment 4951659
> 
> ...


Awesome picture love the way that stem looks


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you played with supercropping yet?


Oh yes. But she was part of an experiment this run. It worked, but was too messy for me. I wanted to see how much I could use the edges of the tent space. She is probably more like 8 feet if you unbend her, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's okay... I've been doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Someone had to tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're looking at the wrong people then!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're looking at the wrong people then!
> 
> View attachment 4951671


Lol love it!

Is that growing into the light fixture?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that growing into the light fixture?


We have all done this, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol love it!
> 
> Is that growing into the light fixture?


Yup and it was not a problem. It's a large, air-cooled hood with 8" ducting and a large fan so as long as you keep the plants out of the lamp's focus no burning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome picture love the way that stem looks


there was actually two perfectly formed stems fused together inside another stem. I didn't think to take a picture. It made a huge bud but it was so full of leaf that you couldn't smoke it. 



Rsawr said:


> Oh yes. But she was part of an experiment this run. It worked, but was too messy for me. I wanted to see how much I could use the edges of the tent space. She is probably more like 8 feet if you unbend her, lol


oh okay that makes more sense. I was thinking straight up 6+ footer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and it was not a problem. It's a large, air-cooled hood with 8" ducting and a large fan so as long as you keep the plants out of the lamp's focus no burning.


I didn't realize you can get that close with an air cooled hood. My plants started complaining when the got within a 12" of my LEDs



Rsawr said:


> We have all done this, right?


Not yet, give me time.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> there was actually two perfectly formed stems fused together inside another stem. I didn't think to take a picture. It made a huge bud but it was so full of leaf that you couldn't smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay that makes more sense. I was thinking straight up 6+ footer.


I am excited to see what my mutant does if I don't train her, so maybe! Hehehehe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would be worried about the clones overgrowing my area in the two months the plants are flowering. Is this how you do it?


It was for a bit. Until I didn't know when work was going to start on the basement. It takes a week to two just for roots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am excited to see what my mutant does if I don't train her, so maybe! Hehehehe.


oh your in for it....lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh your in for it....lol


Okay, supercrop, but if I cut the branches away, how can I know how mutanty she is?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, supercrop, but if I cut the branches away, how can I know how mutanty she is?


jet let her do her thing...no supercrop, no topping........just soil, plant, and light.....and let it go.......you'll see exactly what your playing with


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was for a bit. Until I didn't know when work was going to start on the basement. It takes a week to two just for roots.


I still have to figure out cloning, I haven't had any success yet. Pretty sure I know where I went wrong, just need to make another attempt.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> jet let her do her thing...no supercrop, no topping........just soil, plant, and light.....and let it go.......you'll see exactly what your playing with


Indoors? I may have to bend her a bit... but I'll do my best. The weirdos are my favorite


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still have to figure out cloning, I haven't had any success yet. Pretty sure I know where I went wrong, just need to make another attempt.


It's easy! Just get some nursery pots and coco! You can do it, and soon you will be a mad plant doctor!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's easy! Just get some nursery pots and coco! You can do it, and soon you will be a mad plant doctor!


That'll work. I prefer rapid rooters. I mix 50/50 great white and a rooting powder I've had forever dip and drop in rapid rooter.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That'll work. I prefer rapid rooters. I mix 50/50 great white and a rooting powder I've had forever dip and drop in rapid rooter.


I do coco and lucas formula at 150 ppm! Never tried a dip or anything.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I do coco and lucas formula at 150 ppm! Never tried a dip or anything.


I don't know if it's really needed......it just makes me feel better I guess. I have dropped without a dip and they do root......stoner moments......

I don't give nutes till roots show.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still have to figure out cloning, I haven't had any success yet.


your not the only one.....

that's my learning curve now.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's easy! Just get some nursery pots and coco! You can do it, and soon you will be a mad plant doctor!


I have a 24 site turbo kloner if I can ever to the point I can use it. Last time the plants just shriveled up and died on me, I think I cut them too small. I have some KLN like @curious2garden recommended so I think I'm in a better place.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

I just used rootone and peat pellets to make clones, have had pretty good success. I have a mini greenhouse I put them in until they root.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My critical mass is over 6 feet... I can't imagine a whole crop like that. I feel short >.<


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4951712


Then the hand gets bitten off....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't give nutes till roots show.


I feel that without the dips or powder they take longer, so they start to eat themselves without nutes! Maybe I should use a dip, and see if I still need nutes to keep them healthy til they can drink....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Then the hand gets bitten off....


I had a tshirt that said I'm not short I'm concentrated awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel that without the dips or powder they take longer, so they start to eat themselves without nutes! Maybe I should use a dip, and see if I still need nutes to keep them healthy til they can drink....


They don't eat themselves to death. Usually when I see it go a little lighter in color it's got it's first roots popping. Then put it into whatever you like dwc, soil, coco, hydroton.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They don't eat themselves to death. Usually when I see it go a little lighter in color it's got it's first roots popping. Then put it into whatever you like dwc, soil, coco, hydroton.


Neat! Next time I'm at ace I'll get the miracle gro brand or whatever. Yay less ugly clones.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

i've used this stuff before for other plants i have...just haven't used it for cannabis though...hmmm

think i have a little bit left.....hmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've used this stuff before for other plants i have...just haven't used it for cannabis though...hmmm
> View attachment 4951745
> think i have a little bit left.....hmmm


Yes, do it budman! Kill the learning curve. More buds! :]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is also some milk based Bud watches out there for mildew


milk?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, do it budman! Kill the learning curve. More buds! :]


can't do it this time around.....i do it the next round of fun i have....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Indoors? I may have to bend her a bit... but I'll do my best. The weirdos are my favorite


  



Laughing Grass said:


> I have a 24 site turbo kloner if I can ever to the point I can use it. Last time the plants just shriveled up and died on me, I think I cut them too small. I have some KLN like @curious2garden recommended so I think I'm in a better place.
> 
> View attachment 4951709


Calling @Aeroknow , we have a cloning emergency.

All you need is some dip n grow, and water, and your cloner and @Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Calling @Aeroknow , we have a cloning emergency.
> 
> All you need is some dip n grow, and water, and your cloner and @Aeroknow


I say just water and pool shock with them cloners But I am back cloning into rapid rooters in the domes so i dunno shit.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I say just water and pool shock with them cloners But I am back cloning into rapid rooters in the domes so i dunno shit.


Pool shock...I forgot the most important ingredient!! I was having damn near 100% success quick like every time with RO water, dip n grow, and the pool shock mix, in my aero cloner. No trimming fan leaves even the last few batches.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I say just water and pool shock with them cloners But I am back cloning into rapid rooters in the domes so i dunno shit.


I get near 100% results with Pool shock and clonex in the reservoir and the temp 75f-80f...roots in 7to10 days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Fire fire Fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Morning.






Damn foot is still sore. Not as bad but still tender. Hot and muggy and we have a air quality alert today. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

Good morning all. Doing okay, gonna try organizing some old junk. You guys have any plans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning all. Doing okay, gonna try organizing some old junk. You guys have any plans?


Maybe more epoxy.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe more epoxy.


Any progress with the tray yesterday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Any progress with the tray yesterday?


It should be cured enough to pull it from the mold. Gonna wait for the kiddo to get up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It should be cured enough to pull it from the mold. Gonna wait for the kiddo to get up


Awesome! Show us later if you remember!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome! Show us later if you remember!


Definitely will.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Pretty neat looking. The phone camera doesn't do it justice.


And the alcohol ink on the bottom disappears when it's down.......kinda cool when it gets backlit.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

Awesome! Do the colors mix on the fly? Or do you have to like premix purple?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Calling @Aeroknow , we have a cloning emergency.
> 
> All you need is some dip n grow, and water, and your cloner and @Aeroknow


I think curious2garden has me sorted, I just haven't had a chance to try the new chemicals and method.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pretty neat looking. The phone camera doesn't do it justice.
> View attachment 4952208
> 
> And the alcohol ink on the bottom disappears when it's down.......kinda cool when it gets backlit.
> View attachment 4952210


That's gonna look awesome all buffed up.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

Supposed to be a warm one here today, with a heavy thunderstorm this afternoon.

I'm heading over to cut lawn at the rentals, and do a few plumbing repairs perhaps. 

And hopefully sneak a bicycle ride in this afternoon. 

The county fair starts today. Tractor pulls, demolition derbys, rodeo, and more junk food than you can shake a snake at  Eh, maybe!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Our friends that we stay with when we go to NJ are coming up on August 13 to stay for a week. Kinda stoked, we haven't seen then since 2019. No word on when the US will open the border so they're coming this way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Supposed to be a warm one here today, with a heavy thunderstorm this afternoon.
> 
> I'm heading over to cut lawn at the rentals, and do a few plumbing repairs perhaps.
> 
> ...


You should go. How's your hand doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 4952158


Morning, what are we looking at?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, what are we looking at?


Pool?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pool?


oh I didn't get that at all. Thought it was something grow related with a blurple light


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pretty neat looking. The phone camera doesn't do it justice.
> View attachment 4952208
> 
> And the alcohol ink on the bottom disappears when it's down.......kinda cool when it gets backlit.
> View attachment 4952210


Does anyone else see a skull in the upper right section or is it just me very very cool


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh I didn't get that at all. Thought it was something grow related with a blurple light


Whole pool hydro grow. Tree the size of a city block!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome! Do the colors mix on the fly? Or do you have to like premix purple?


That's also part of the learning.....it all starts with clear and you have to mix all the colors separate. And you can put one or one hundred drops of dye in depending on how deep of a color you want to achieve......then you can mix different colors to make new ones. All while you have the clock ticking because it will harden


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's also part of the learning.....it all starts with clear and you have to mix all the colors separate. And you can put one or one hundred drops of dye in depending on how deep of a color you want to achieve......then you can mix different colors to make new ones. All while you have the clock ticking because it will harden


It sounds a little like acrylic painting... which I am bad at, but I do for fun sometimes.

Are the colors easy to guess at, or do you find yourself throwing out over or undermixed batches?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does anyone else see a skull in the upper right section or is it just me very very cool


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ just you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whole pool hydro grow. Tree the size of a city block!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It sounds a little like acrylic painting... which I am bad at, but I do for fun sometimes.
> 
> Are the colors easy to guess at, or do you find yourself throwing out over or undermixed batches?


That was the first time so I don't know if that's going to be a problem. I was pretty surprised with the white, 3-4 drops in about 1oz of clear looked like almost nothing. The mica powder made the most dramatic effect with not a lot of powder used.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

Mmmy coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone is doing ok.....it's only getting hotter here....

well woke up to a balmy 74F this morning....light dew on the ground as i ckd the dogs and such....high today 95F but it will feel hotter....

Coffee is up and it's fresh.....cream and sugar on the right.......space tomatoes on the left...

now time to attack these bacon and egg taco's .......


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning all. Doing okay, gonna try organizing some old junk. You guys have any plans?


golf with an old friend, we have had a few different opinions over the last year


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> golf with an old friend, we have had a few different opinions over the last year


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, don't let a difference cause the loss of an old friend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

2 customers already and 2 tacos.......oh i'm gonna feel that hot sauce later.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, don't let a difference cause the loss of an old friend.


Unless that old friends opinion is the only one allowed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, what are we looking at?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pool?





Laughing Grass said:


> oh I didn't get that at all. *Thought it was something grow related with a blurple light*





Rsawr said:


> Whole pool hydro grow. Tree the size of a city block!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does anyone else see a skull in the upper right section or is it just me very very cool


I turned on the lights in my pool and spa to check the turbidity and I got that blurple effect and wondered if you guys would see that too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I turned on the lights in my pool and spa to check the turbidity and I got that blurple effect and wondered if you guys would see that too


i did...and all i was thinking about when i saw it....was a floating ice chest....and me doing a cannonball in your pool.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I turned on the lights in my pool and spa to check the turbidity and I got that blurple effect and wondered if you guys would see that too


even when @GreatwhiteNorth said pool I had to look at it a few times before I saw it.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should go. How's your hand doing?


Hand is pretty much healed up. Still a tad sore but nothing really.

Yes I didn't get my caramel apple or cotton candy yet, so I must go!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hand is pretty much healed up. Still a tad sore but nothing really.
> 
> Yes I didn't get my caramel apple or cotton candy yet, so I must go!!


Pics


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hand is pretty much healed up. Still a tad sore but nothing really.
> 
> Yes I didn't get my caramel apple or cotton candy yet, so I must go!!


caramel apples, cotton candy......and tractor pulls.........sounds like fun.....in a redneck sorta fashion


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

hmm didn't realize there were 2 Hagia Sophia's......hmmmm interesting....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> caramel apples, cotton candy......and tractor pulls.........sounds like fun.....in a redneck sorta fashion


And don't forget demolition derby. I have an odd fascination with that. I should watch Crash tonight.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics


of the hand or the sweets??


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And don't forget demolition derby. I have an odd fascination with that. I should watch Crash tonight.


heck throw in some Mud truck racing......and it's on....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hand is pretty much healed up. Still a tad sore but nothing really.
> 
> Yes I didn't get my caramel apple or cotton candy yet, so I must go!!


That healed up fast considering how bad it was. Are the scars very bad? Chicks dig scars. 

Have a blue cotton candy for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> of the hand or the sweets??


you know she wants the hand pics.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> heck throw in some Mud truck racing......and it's on....


The speedway here, back when I was a young buck, did 100 lap "enduros", which was basically a 100 lap demo derby. They allowed bumping, pushing, hitting other cars. I raced it a few times...I had a '77 Cutlass Supreme 4 door with a posi rear end. They just made you take all the glass out, move the gas tank to the trunk, install a roll bar, and that was about it...oh a fire suit! I have pics somewhere.


curious2garden said:


> Pics


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

@manfredo are you sure your not from Texas? jc


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

I stabbed myself again recently at the base of my thumb...a little too close to the original wound. Ouch!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The speedway here, back when I was a young buck, did 100 lap "enduros", which was basically a 100 lap demo derby. They allowed bumping, pushing, hitting other cars. I raced it a few times...I had a '77 Cutlass Supreme 4 door with a posi rear end. They just made you take all the glass out, move the gas tank to the trunk, install a roll bar, and that was about it...oh a fire suit! I have pics somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 4952316


wow you can't even see the marks from the stitches.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Sun isn't coming out today at all . I'm running low on serotonin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The speedway here, back when I was a young buck, did 100 lap "enduros", which was basically a 100 lap demo derby. They allowed bumping, pushing, hitting other cars. I raced it a few times...I had a '77 Cutlass Supreme 4 door with a posi rear end. They just made you take all the glass out, move the gas tank to the trunk, install a roll bar, and that was about it...oh a fire suit! I have pics somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 4952316


Looks pretty good, you can see some healing by secondary intent but not much. Rub some Vitamin E oil on that scar line.


manfredo said:


> I stabbed myself again recently at the base of my thumb...a little too close to the original wound. Ouch!


STOP that!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

Being clumsy makes everything more exciting!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The speedway here, back when I was a young buck, did 100 lap "enduros", which was basically a 100 lap demo derby. They allowed bumping, pushing, hitting other cars. I raced it a few times...I had a '77 Cutlass Supreme 4 door with a posi rear end. They just made you take all the glass out, move the gas tank to the trunk, install a roll bar, and that was about it...oh a fire suit! I have pics somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 4952316


you're still in your PJ's at 12:30... I love you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

oop...i see a love connection.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> of the hand or the sweets??


Yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oop...i see a love connection.....


I appreciate the importance of a comfy pair of flannel pajamas.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I appreciate the importance of a comfy pair of flannel pajamas.


Too hot for those here, I have my satin "boxers".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I appreciate the importance of a comfy pair of flannel pajamas.


boxers down this way too.....even the winter here...boxers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Too hot for those here, I have my satin "boxers".


Kinky. 



BudmanTX said:


> boxers down this way too.....even the winter here...boxers


If you get many more winters like you had this year you're gonna need them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinky.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get many more winters like you had this year you're gonna need them.


yeah last Feb, think i was wearing at least 3 layers...::::shivers::::......i do have some flannel slacks i wear during the cooler months down here...


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinky.


Comfy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah last Feb, think i was wearing at least 3 layers...::::shivers::::......i do have some flannel slacks i wear during the cooler months down here...


We need to get you a pair of reindeer jammies before next winter. 





raratt said:


> Comfy.


Kinky doesn't preclude comfy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oop...i see a love connection.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

The Pumpkin King for summer Marvin the Martian for winner


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need to get you a pair of reindeer jammies before next winter.
> 
> View attachment 4952392
> 
> ...


ok i'll bite...who's we?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i'll bite...who's we?


Never bite, it's always a trap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never bite, it's always a trap.


she might like it to much.....better be careful


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I appreciate the importance of a comfy pair of flannel pajamas.


Me too, but those are actually plaid cargo shorts....I was already out working, cutting lawns, etc. AND I just carried 15 tubs of soil up and out of the basement, in those shorts, lol. I think I deserve a vape session and a bike ride now! 

But I am all for not getting dressed all day when possible!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The Pumpkin King for summer Marvin the Martian for winner


From the nightmare before christmas? Fits you perfectly!



BudmanTX said:


> ok i'll bite...who's we?


We the collective.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

Got a sliver in my finger do you see a difference


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> From the nightmare before christmas? Fits you perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> We the collective.


oh shit, she went borg on me.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

have a giggle...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got a sliver in my finger do you see a differenceView attachment 4952405


When I saw the hairs I thought you were doing a sneaky dick pic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

When the kids wentto Florida


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too, but those are actually plaid cargo shorts....I was already out working, cutting lawns, etc. AND I just carried 15 tubs of soil up and out of the basement, in those shorts, lol. I think I deserve a vape session and a bike ride now!
> 
> But I am all for not getting dressed all day when possible!!


How many miles have you put on your ebike now?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

Just got back from the mailbox happy happy dance this is awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back from the mailbox happy happy dance this is awesome View attachment 4952419View attachment 4952426



They made it uncrushed this time!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They made it uncrushed this time!


Packed with love & care


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They made it uncrushed this time!


He he he ha ha ha


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They made it uncrushed this time!


You really should be running some of Bob's best in your newly painted room.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Packed with love & care


sounds very interesting the hunt over got my curiosity up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When the kids wentto Florida View attachment 4952411


 Disneyland is still on the bucket list for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You really should be running some of Bob's best in your newly pained room.


Where do you sell them? I didn't even know you were a breeder lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where do you sell them? I didn't even know you were a breeder lol.


More of a pollen chucker than a breeder. 
They are available at DCSE. or a PM sometimes works


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> sounds very interesting View attachment 4952427the hunt over got my curiosity up


some Meltdown grows posted here in the chuckers paradise thread


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> some Meltdown grows posted here in the chuckers paradise thread


I will find it


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I will find it


Click on the words " chuckers paradise thread"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> some Meltdown grows posted here in the chuckers paradise thread


Do you happen to do Classics maybe Like Colombian gold


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I will find it


u really wanna have some fun, go through bob link in his sig....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you happen to do Classics maybe Like Colombian gold


sorry, no


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They made it uncrushed this time!


I mailed some in CD jewel packs, they made it fine. Girl at the post office asked if I wanted to send my CD media mail...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> sorry, no


No worries at all and I'm very excited about these


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you happen to do Classics maybe Like Colombian gold


looking for that, ck out xtsho, think he ran a couple of runs if i remember reading not to long ago.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looking for that, ck out xtsho, think he ran a couple of runs if i remember reading not to long ago.....


That is awesome thanks for that O yeah starting to look for a 305 to stick into the all-wheel drive Subaru Impreza


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> More of a pollen chucker than a breeder.
> They are available at DCSE. or a PM sometimes works


Sent you a message. Never heard of DCSE


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


DCSE


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You really should be running some of Bob's best in your newly painted room.


Yes she should!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

i didn't realize red was a apart of DCSE....there is a few names i reconize here.....including yours bob...i know i know.....shhhhhh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> DCSE





BudmanTX said:


> i didn't realize red was a apart of DCSE....there is a few names i reconize here.....including yours bob...i know i know.....shhhhhh





curious2garden said:


> Yes she should!


I gotta get out of the social forum, this is all news to me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta get out of the social forum, this is all news to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta get out of the social forum, this is all news to me.


I have zero clue what language you guys are speaking!


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome thanks for that O yeah starting to look for a 305 to stick into the all-wheel drive Subaru Impreza


I have one, it is attached to a 1971 Landcruiser though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

ok i had to go out the back door of the shop, Bob got me drooling....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi folks new here do we say were we are from or what .. grows and that allowed too lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Hi folks new here do we say were we are from or what .. grows and that allowed too lol


Post pics.......naked pix


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many miles have you put on your ebike now?


About 350 miles, and the tires are getting noticeably worn already! My goal was 420 miles for the season, and (knock on wood) I should make it. 

I went for a ride today, and had to high tail it home with a storm right behind me...It was a little scary. They were predicting a severe storm about 4 pm, but it came about a half hour early...I made it home dry though, with a few minutes to spare


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Post pics.......naked pix


Nae bother mate lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Nae bother mate lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hows that buddy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> About 350 miles, and the tires are getting noticeably worn already! My goal was 420 miles for the season, and (knock on wood) I should make it.
> 
> I went for a ride today, and had to high tail it home with a storm right behind me...It was a little scary. They were predicting a severe storm about 4 pm, but it came about a half hour early...I made it home dry though, with a few minutes to spare


You make me feel guilty lol, I've been neglecting the bike all summer.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

You all from the USA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> You all from the USA


Guatemala... the rest of these guys are Russian bots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> You all from the USA


your getting warmer


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Guatemala... the rest of these guys are Russian bots.


Ok cool how are we all anyway


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your getting warmer


Mexico my man


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Mexico my man


close


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> close


Fuck what was that place in south america my nefue was in. Cmon put me out my mysery lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Guatemala... the rest of these guys are Russian bots.


You fibbing me from are you originally from Guatemala


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Guatemala... the rest of these guys are Russian bots.


I'm a Nigerian Prince...


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Guatemala... the rest of these guys are Russian bots.


I'm giggling, it isn't pretty.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm a Nigerian Prince...


Coming to America are we mukker


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm a Nigerian Prince...


WHERE"S MY FREAKIN MONEY!


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm giggling, it isn't pretty.


Beautiful my flower


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> WHERE"S MY FREAKIN MONEY!


LG has it?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> WHERE"S MY FREAKIN MONEY!


Oh can i have your sort code and account number please i will.send the monies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm a Nigerian Prince...


I’m not falling for that a third time!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Oh can i have your sort code and account number please i will.send the monies


And penis print?.......that's how they know it's me....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> WHERE"S MY FREAKIN MONEY!


 Mo money mo the man for the money man


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And penis print?.......that's how they know it's me....


Your really into penisiss and nakedd pics man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Your really into penisiss and nakedd pics man


Welcome to T&T


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Welcome to T&T


Thanks kido. Im a loonball too the weed musta directed me to this place of... well we'll see what it is lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

I brought some flowers for the newbie.




























Penis.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Why thank you you shouldnt have xx


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Heres an umbrella tree


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Thanks kido. Im a loonball too the weed musta directed me to this place of... well we'll see what it is lol


We're a sordid lot with what some may call an unhealthy penis fetish. I love 'em anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Heres an umbrella tree


Here's a cat wearing a bowler hat


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're a sordid lot with what some may call an unhealthy penis fetish. I love 'em anyway.


Yeah it takes alsorts to make the planet lol.. but i hope its a healthy love for fellow rollituppers and nothing wrong of its pennissess lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here's a cat wearing a bowler hat
> 
> View attachment 4952614


How do you like and laugh lol hes a smart cat in a bowler hat lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Why thank you you shouldnt have xx


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Ghosty are we


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

This Bubba's Gift is pretty good, not wedding cake good but pretty good. I'm surprised how high I am from half a joint.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This Bubba's Gift is pretty good, not wedding cake good but pretty good. I'm surprised how high I am from half a joint.


Im smoking some c4 its quite heavy .. is cake your fav


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This Bubba's Gift is pretty good, not wedding cake good but pretty good. I'm surprised how high I am from half a joint.


Did you gro it yourself


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I brought some flowers for the newbie.
> View attachment 4952603
> 
> 
> ...


You not like me pal lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> How do you like and laugh


Monthly subscription.




Dot10 said:


> Did you gro it yourself


the plants did most of the work, I was more of a shepherd


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Monthly subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Is bud legal were you are


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Monthly subscription.


And you get on me about being mean...lol.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> You not like me pal lol


I know, I'm awesome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> And you get on me about being mean...lol.


there’s nothing but love in my heart when I do it.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know, I'm awesome.


Very awesome


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I brought some flowers for the newbie.
> View attachment 4952603
> 
> 
> ...


A pre bouquet


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4952672


Very nice what strain are they x


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Napali Pink and Strawberry Cheesecake. That was a few grows ago.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Could maybe help with my yellow leaves. First time ever trying a grow


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Nae bother mate lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink and Strawberry Cheesecake. That was a few grows ago.


Minted awesome what you doing just now x


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Could maybe help with my yellow leaves. First time ever trying a grow View attachment 4952689


That's normal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Could maybe help with my yellow leaves. First time ever trying a grow View attachment 4952689


Your good, nice new growth....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Your good, nice new growth....


You sure got this on it too


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> A pre bouquet View attachment 4952671


Sometimes I pretend to be a trebuchet.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sometimes I pretend to be a trebuchet.
> View attachment 4952706


That’s an onager. You’re doing onagerism.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's normal.


Whats this have 3 or 4of them. Should i nip them off


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> View attachment 4952708


Blurple light is not conducive to diagnosing anything.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blurple light is not conducive to diagnosing anything.


Sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Calmag


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Calmag


Gave it epsom salts but need the calcium will get it tomorrow thanks


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Whats this have 3 or 4of them. Should i nip them offView attachment 4952710


More info would help: medium and initial water quality, what nutes in what quantity, other stuff of consequence. Only then can the grow talent here steer you well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Gave it epsom salts but need the calcium will get it tomorrow thanks


Don't listen to me... god that's a rabbit hole you don't wanna go down.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Calmag


Thats the other worse one


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Gave it epsom salts but need the calcium will get it tomorrow thanks


First we need the info: undernutrition, lockout, option X3

Solving one could spike the others, differential diagnosis time


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> More info would help: medium and initial water quality, what nutes in what quantity, other stuff of consequence. Only then can the grow talent here steer you well.


Not tested ph ever was a pot luck seed ive beeen giving it these nutes 1 ml per litre of water but didnt know you had to give it feed then water on alternate days was giving it nutes everry day bio gro fish mix vera and bio heaven. Bio bizz range


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> there’s nothing but love in my heart when I do it.


Would you like to borrow my ice pick to reach that cold black heart? Jeezus woman.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Not tested ph ever was a pot luck seed ive beeen giving it these nutes 1 ml per litre of water but didnt know you had to give it feed then water on alternate days was giving it nutes everry day bio gro fish mix vera and bio heaven. Bio bizz range


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Not tested ph ever was a pot luck seed ive beeen giving it these nutes 1 ml per litre of water but didnt know you had to give it feed then water on alternate days was giving it nutes everry day bio gro fish mix vera and bio heaven. Bio bizz range


Soil? I know very little about soil. Sorry


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Not tested ph ever was a pot luck seed ive beeen giving it these nutes 1 ml per litre of water but didnt know you had to give it feed then water on alternate days was giving it nutes everry day bio gro fish mix vera and bio heaven. Bio bizz range


Stop feeding it stuff it doesnt need. Feed your plant when it matures


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't listen to me... god that's a rabbit hole you don't wanna go down.


It was one dose from a very experinced grower but ive found a spring water woth high mag and cal so if its ph is ok for us then its getting a guzzle lol. Can you see the small one its needing some miracle i think.. just put it in with it today had it outside for a week n a half n it bloomed but noses were twitching lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Soil? I know very little about soil. Sorry
> Dime store 20 lite bag for a few bucks but it dome the damage.. what do you want to know exactly.. it was seedling and potting compost got some sticks in it drains well holds well


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> First we need the info: undernutrition, lockout, option X3
> 
> Solving one could spike the others, differential diagnosis time


Whats option X3


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're a sordid lot with what some may call an unhealthy *penis fetish. I love 'em* anyway.


I knew it! I just freakin knew it!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Whats option X3


“the one I didn’t consider”


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> It was one dose from a very experinced grower but ive found a spring water woth high mag and cal so if its ph is ok for us then its getting a guzzle lol. Can you see the small one its needing some miracle i think.. just put it in with it today had it outside for a week n a half n it bloomed but noses were twitching lolView attachment 4952732


Why did you bring one from outside, in, jc


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here's a cat wearing a bowler hat
> 
> View attachment 4952614


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> It was one dose from a very experinced grower but ive found a spring water woth high mag and cal so if its ph is ok for us then its getting a guzzle lol. Can you see the small one its needing some miracle i think.. just put it in with it today had it outside for a week n a half n it bloomed but noses were twitching lolView attachment 4952732


 the bottom leaf is in a bit of a state and i just stuck it in to flower so see how it goes.. tied the bud sites up so there protected


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> It was one dose from a very experinced grower but ive found a spring water woth high mag and cal so if its ph is ok for us then its getting a guzzle lol. Can you see the small one its needing some miracle i think.. just put it in with it today had it outside for a week n a half n it bloomed but noses were twitching lolView attachment 4952732


Does your water analysis show significant chloride or sodium? (shooting in the dark here)


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Why did you bring one from outside, in, jc


Cause the neighbours were looking at it and the old dear up the stair said to me this morning what kind of plant was that you were growing i said awk it died so to many nosey folk lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Does your water analysis show significant chloride or sodium? (shooting in the dark here)


I leave the water out with the lid off for 48 hours amd tap the bubbles from it and it smells like the swimming baths.. cloride smell so im.going to go to the spring water and ther is a natural spring from me 20 mins so going to get the jugs out lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

FYI: https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/






Newbie Central


The best place to learn how to grow marijuana.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I leave the water out with the lid off for 48 hours amd tap the bubbles from it and it smells like the swimming baths.. cloride smell so im.going to go to the spring water and ther is a natural spring from me 20 mins so going to get the jugs out lol


Chlorine smells; chloride does not. Either sodium or chloride can cause weed to lock out. My water has about 100 ppm of each, which is enough to slowly kill my orchids and Monsteras. Cannabis is similarly fussy about those ions. Do you have a recent read on those ions?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Does your water analysis show significant chloride or sodium? (shooting in the dark here)


I dont have any kit to measure anything just a feed chart and some baking spoons lol surprised its even got this far but i have tended to her every day done the best i can with what i have just fed up smoking shit weed so if mines is shit which i hope its not then I'll be smoking my own shit weed lol.. it was off a pal the seeds that a grow went hermy with multiple strains so i think its a new strain just growing it like a sativa do you think its a sativa or hybrid then if its crossed


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI: https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ya mam


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I dont have any kit to measure anything just a feed chart and some baking spoons lol surprised its even got this far but i have tended to her every day done the best i can with what i have just fed up smoking shit weed so if mines is shit which i hope its not then I'll be smoking my own shit weed lol.. it was off a pal the seeds that a grow went hermy with multiple strains so i think its a new strain just growing it like a sativa do you think its a sativa or hybrid then if its crossed


I’d pay for a water analysis. If what I imagine is correct, you’ll save yourself a lot of thrashing as more conventional fixes fail or make things worse. You could try watering with RO or rainwater; if that helps you have indirect evidence for such a lockout.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

I got your maam right here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I got your maam right here.


(tries to imagine the associated gesture)


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Chlorine smells; chloride does not. Either sodium or chloride can cause weed to lock out. My water has about 100 ppm of each, which is enough to slowly kill my orchids and Monsteras. Cannabis is similarly fussy about those ions. Do you have a recent read on those ions?


I have tried to read as much as i can but ions no sugars and photosynthesis light paterns basics im new to it as i said it was a pot luck seed well i think i know seeds but you never know so see if it dosnt hermy... just trying to get the rite feed but im going to the spring water with bloom in it amd vera need to go onto bio bizz and see what there shit is in ther shit lol.. what feed do you use


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I got your maam right here.


Hey cmon now give her a slap lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (tries to imagine the associated gesture)


Think Michael Jackson.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Think Michael Jackson.


No glove, no love.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Hey cmon now give her a slap lol


yow wanna reward that? Kinky but ~shrug~


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

What you picking a new node out the amazon catalogue lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I got your maam right here.


lol oh my sides hurt!


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No glove, no love.


Smell the glove lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s an onager. You’re doing onagerism.


I try to be helpful when I can.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> What you picking a new node out the amazon catalogue lol


Tried to put a nose emoji up but need a monthly for that too joke failed lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Smell the glove lol


I have never encountered a glove, even brand new, that didn’t smell vaguely ew.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Cause the neighbours were looking at it and the old dear up the stair said to me this morning what kind of plant was that you were growing i said awk it died so to many nosey folk lol


I would have found nother spot.........why.....well......bugs.....js


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I try to be helpful when I can.
> View attachment 4952756


It’s your *


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I try to be helpful when I can.
> View attachment 4952756


Google smell the glove "football" or soccer to you guys lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I would have found nother spot.........why.....well......bugs.....js


Not many bugs it wasnt out all night lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have never encountered a glove, even brand new, that didn’t smell vaguely ew.


Its a saying from a team were im from lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s your *


Last one was a smart *


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol oh my sides hurt!


My job here is done.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol oh my sides hurt!





raratt said:


> My job here is done.


thank you for your help


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No glove, no love.


Wrap it before you tap it.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wrap it before you tap it.


Wipe it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Not many bugs it wasnt out all night lol


Just keep thinking that......


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

What should i look out for if you dont mind do you think it will infest. Ill sit like danniel son with mu chopsticks


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

This person...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Its a saying from a team were im from lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Im out guys n gals take care thanks again will keep youse posted


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> View attachment 4952728


Don't feed fish mix and grow in the same feeding use one or the other fish for veg. Grow n bloom for flower


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4952764


Cmon big man yasssss


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wrap it before you tap it.


Wear a raincoat into the wet.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Don't feed fish mix and grow in the same feeding use one or the other fish for veg. Grow n bloom for flower


Ive learned that 3 days ago but not that order ill try it thanks


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Don't feed fish mix and grow in the same feeding use one or the other fish for veg. Grow n bloom for flower


Says to replace grow with bloom i think


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Says to replace grow with bloom i think


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Cmon big man yasssss


You from here


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4952764


You fae here


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> You from here


Raised East Coast US. Currently in the Mojave. I’ve never visited Scotland. I’d love to tour Speyside; I like their drink.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Raised East Coast US. Currently in the Mojave. I’ve never visited Scotland. I’d love to tour Speyside; I like their drink.


Your supporting the wrong team lol but as like you would love to see the states been in a few states but never in america lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Your supporting the wrong team lol but as like you would love to see the states been in a few states but never in america lol


The US has wonderful diversity. Back east I loved thunderstorms, crab cakes (proper Maryland blue crab) and fireflies.

Out here I have grown to love big skies, fast planes and

…

TACOS


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The US has wonderful diversity. Back east I loved thunderstorms, crab cakes (proper Maryland blue crab) and fireflies.
> 
> Out here I have grown to love big skies, fast planes and
> 
> ...


"Merica!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

Did someone say.....tacos....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The US has wonderful diversity. Back east I loved thunderstorms, crab cakes (proper Maryland blue crab) and fireflies.
> 
> Out here I have grown to love big skies, fast planes and
> 
> ...


Nice 1 mate got it sorted man. Did you try buckfast when you were here lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Merica!


Saw a convoy of three of these with lotsa escort. The trucks are even cooler than the turbines.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 27, 2021)

On the bottom says you can replace grow with fish mix in veg and then to switch to bloom and grow in flower. Fish mix is grow but with fish doo doo and kelp I believe.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Buck fast.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Nice 1 mate got it sorted man. Did you try buckfast when you were here lol



My only UK experience was two hours in Heathrow in ‘79.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 27, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> On the bottom says you can replace grow with fish mix in veg and then to switch to bloom and grow in flower. Fish mix is grow but with fish doo doo and kelp I believe.


I know ill get the proper pic ill just keep trying to keep it healty but keep you posted thanks xx


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Buck fast.


I see that and I hear the Daytona wailing, car 3


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My only UK experience was two hours in Heathrow in ‘79.


Been there, done that. Froze my ass off at Mildenhall on the way back from the desert, stole a sweater from the laundromat, it was for survival purposes.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 27, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I know ill get the proper pic ill just keep trying to keep it healty but keep you posted thanks xx


I've heard good stuff about the bio haven you got there been meaning to try it myself its a darn expensive bottle tho lol. I just use the 2 parts myself although I do add in algamic and top max occasionally. Good luck on your grow journey


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Been there, done that. Froze my ass off at Mildenhall on the way back from the desert, stole a sweater from the laundromat, it was for survival purposes.


I just wiki’d Mildenhall. They based Her there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say.....tacos....


I know, had fish tacos for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Don't feed fish mix and grow in the same feeding use one or the other fish for veg. Grow n bloom for flower


Gona leave the fish out give it grow bloom vera and heaven and top max


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> I've heard good stuff about the bio haven you got there been meaning to try it myself its a darn expensive bottle tho lol. I just use the 2 parts myself although I do add in algamic and top max occasionally. Good luck on your grow journey


Yeah i need to look into whats in the bottles lol its all a learning curve. Its alive and budding so thats a pluss and you to all the best for the harvest.. no doubt I'll be back for some more info lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Newbie Central


The best place to learn how to grow marijuana.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.  Hope everyone is well. 
Trim jail for Rsawr today. One hour til the lady gets it :]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Newbie Central
> 
> 
> The best place to learn how to grow marijuana.
> ...


You guys were way too nice. Now were probably stuck with this bullshit.
Lol.

Gotta get ready to go to the office. Don't go too often but It's a long day when I do.

Someone said I need a hobby. Maybe I should start growing weed? What you all think?
@mysunnyboy... fire in the bowl!   

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> *You guys were way too nice. Now were probably stuck with this bullshit.
> Lol.*
> 
> Gotta get ready to go to the office. Don't go too often but It's a long day when I do.
> ...


There is a button for that around here...

Good luck at the office! And don't grow weed too much misinformation out there to get it right nowadays...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There is a button for that around here...
> 
> Good luck at the office! And don't grow weed too much misinformation out there to get it right nowadays...


I tried the weed thing before. Wasn't very good at it. 




SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I tried the weed thing before. Wasn't very good at it.
> 
> View attachment 4953010
> View attachment 4953009
> ...


Nope, you should give up. That won't smoke as far as it sparkles... 



Lovely grow :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day. I indulged a little too much last night, feeling a little groggy headed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.  Hope everyone is well.
> Trim jail for Rsawr today. One hour til the lady gets it :]


How many plants are you taking down?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Morning






How'd that guy get in here without a membership?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lasted through the hazing and got some grow advice. Good deal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He lasted through the hazing and got some grow advice. Good deal.


I went to bed........let's get back to the hazing...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I went to bed........let's get back to the hazing...


Need fresh meat, you guys keep scaring them off


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many plants are you taking down?


1, and trimming the one from last night up a bit too.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day. I indulged a little too much last night, feeling a little groggy headed.


Hydrate!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 1, and trimming the one from last night up a bit too.


That's not too bad... like county trim jail.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hydrate!


I almost did an edible last night too lol. I would have been a mess this morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Damn I don't remember what was in this dougout....... haven't seen it in probably at least 2 years. 2 hits and my eyes are on fire lol. I think it's the Mr Nice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I tried the weed thing before. Wasn't very good at it.
> 
> View attachment 4953010
> View attachment 4953009
> ...


Is that what you currently have going? Very nice!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not too bad... like county trim jail.


I mean I have 3 more going, gonna be a busy few weeks :] but good smells. The one that died last night smelled like a strawberry milkshake *drool*


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You guys were way too nice. Now were probably stuck with this bullshit.
> Lol.
> 
> Gotta get ready to go to the office. Don't go too often but It's a long day when I do.
> ...


I abstained!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 1, and trimming the one from last night up a bit too.


I'm 100% buying one of those trimmers like @DarkWeb has before my next harvest. It's gonna be powered with an electric motor tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I abstained!


I noticed... very zen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I have 3 more going, gonna be a busy few weeks :] but good smells. The one that died last night smelled like a strawberry milkshake *drool*


I'd love to do that but my grow area doubles as my drying area. Are you gonna post pics when you're done?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that what you currently have going? Very nice!


No. Unfortunately I'm so busy, I have nothing going on. I was remembering all that I had going.... 50 in flower, probably 100 in veg and my cloning station. No way I could do that now. I had 5 in soil when I took on this new position. Everything died shortly after.
Made it to work and my 630 meeting was canceled. Fuckers. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 100% buying one of those trimmers like @DarkWeb has before my next harvest. It's gonna be powered with an electric motor tho.


Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

That storm that came through last night broke more branches lol I hate outdoor!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't wait to try it out.


This one is kinda interesting and only $60 more. 





__





LUMAGRO Electric 18" Leaf Bud Table Trimmer 3 Speed Trim Reaper Hydroponic W/ 6 Extra Blades : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from LUMAGRO at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. Unfortunately I'm so busy, I have nothing going on. I was remembering all that I had going.... 50 in flower, probably 100 in veg and my cloning station. No way I could do that now. I had 5 in soil when I took on this new position. Everything died shortly after.
> Made it to work and my 630 meeting was canceled. Fuckers.
> 
> SH420


bummer  is this workload going to continue for a long time?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  is this workload going to continue for a long time?


I'm not liking shrx job very much.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd love to do that but my grow area doubles as my drying area. Are you gonna post pics when you're done?


Sure, I'll post here later.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2021)

I wasn't just imaging it!! Ugh!









A month of 'torrential, almost tropical downpours': July breaks Binghamton rainfall record


The Binghamton-based National Weather Service recorded rain on 19 of July’s first 25 days in the Southern Tier.



www.pressconnects.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

That homemade triple sec was really good. 

Our state controls liquor....... there's no triple sec in the entire state  dipshits!

So I loosely worked around this recipe https://www.attainable-sustainable.net/citrus-season-tangerine-triple-sec/ I already had some lemons and limes infusing in vodka so I added the orange zest and oj. I left out the simple syrup because I can add that when mixing a margarita if I like. Wife thought it was too tart but I wanted to try it with 0 simple syrup at first. I liked it. Worth keeping in the cabinet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all View attachment 4953060


Drywall dust gets every where


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 100% buying one of those trimmers like @DarkWeb has before my next harvest. It's gonna be powered with an electric motor tho.


I come from a time before salad spinners when we had to use colanders and lay out our green on towels to dry because paper towels were considered a new-fangled, expensive waste LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. Unfortunately I'm so busy, I have nothing going on. I was remembering all that I had going.... *50 in flower, probably 100 in veg and my cloning station*. No way I could do that now. I had 5 in soil when I took on this new position. Everything died shortly after.
> Made it to work and my 630 meeting was canceled. Fuckers.
> 
> SH420


So just an average, CA grow then?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Drywall dust gets every where


I thought you had some salt on the rim, for old times sake


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I know, had fish tacos for dinner tonight.


nice, i had some of those last weekend me and mrs made with talapia

and now i'm gonna be currently working on beef fajaita with caramelized onions, green peppers, and strips of jalopeno.....yeah i'm gonna feel this later....my throne insects shall have gas masks on....and doing this

Morning all.....hope everyone is gtg

it's a muggy 72F this morning....high today 94F

Coffee is up and it's fresh....you know where everything else is.... 

looks like we got ride of the squirrel......whew....talk about taking stress lvl's to a new world....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought you had some salt on the rim, for old times sake


At least when he posts spots later we'll know it isn't a Ca def.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Gave them a new net this morning and turned the big one 180 give it a funal tuck tomorow.. weak feed of 1ml in 2ltr with grow bloom heaven topmax and vera.. left them for a bit had to get out and do some shit lol.. hope you are all breathing today


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

@DarkWeb I have to finish plumbing my Intellichlor in my pool this morning. I'm trying to decide how badly I can fuck up 2" PVC if I'm loaded? Should I smoke or do it smokeless?

Essentially:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not liking shrx job very much.


and it's too late to go looking for a sugar mamma.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I come from a time before salad spinners when we had to use colanders and lay out our green on towels to dry because paper towels were considered a new-fangled, expensive waste LOL


do you use any kind of trimming machines now?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you use any kind of trimming machines now?


Nope but I've been eyeing that salad spinner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

ah shit....

spoke to soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @DarkWeb I have to finish plumbing my Intellichlor in my pool this morning. I'm trying to decide how badly I can fuck up 2" PVC if I'm loaded? Should I smoke or do it smokeless?
> 
> Essentially:


If loaded get pictures


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @DarkWeb I have to finish plumbing my Intellichlor in my pool this morning. I'm trying to decide how badly I can fuck up 2" PVC if I'm loaded? Should I smoke or do it smokeless?
> 
> Essentially:


this question sounds like a flip of the ol coin decision....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this question sounds like a flip of the ol coin decision....


A $1000.00 bucks of parts what could possibly go wrong, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @DarkWeb I have to finish plumbing my Intellichlor in my pool this morning. I'm trying to decide how badly I can fuck up 2" PVC if I'm loaded? Should I smoke or do it smokeless?
> 
> Essentially:


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A $1000.00 bucks of parts what could possibly go wrong, right?


think i'll go with Jeff's idea.....take pictures.....

you know the last time i said something like that it was a hold my beer moment.....and it didn't end well....


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think i'll go with Jeff's idea.....take pictures.....
> 
> you know the last time i said something like that it was a hold my beer moment.....and it didn't end well....


You got pics?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A $1000.00 bucks of parts what could possibly go wrong, right?


I looked it up lol was thinking the same......but you don't want shakey hands too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You got pics?


nope but i will tell ya this...it involved a motorcross bike and a very large pond......and me thinking i'm evil kenevil at one point.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope but I've been eyeing that salad spinner.


The only downside I could possibly see for you is it's not great at big top buds according to the reviews.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

well if you can stay up late enought...you might get to see a meteor shower









How to watch Delta Aquariids meteor shower near July's end


The Southern and Northern hemispheres can view the peak of the Southern Delta Aquariids meteor shower during the nights of July 28 - 29, 2021.




www.cnn.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  is this workload going to continue for a long time?


Yes. It's getting worse. I don't have a buyer for my Texas facility, so I'm it. 1 of my buyers is shit. So got to get rid of him. Got a vew buyer starting in Florida and should have one for Vietnam soon... just means more time away from what I do to train the noobs. 

@curious2garden I'm not having very much fun. My coworkers are giving me shit for working all these hours. I'm on everyday and I'm on early. 
Why am I seeing emails from sharky on Sunday @ 5 am? Lol. Because I got a lot to do. I think the only ones working longer hours... the coo and ceo

@Laughing Grass I'm not sure I'm good looking enough for a sugar mamma. Besides, you don't work.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope but i will tell ya this...it involved a motorcross bike and a very large pond......and me thinking i'm evil kenevil at one point.....


We need more information on this you know like the cc of said bike was an 80 or 125 or 250 or 400 was it Honda or Yamaha or Kawasaki how big was said pool he he he I was thinking a 125 AMF 1972 and a pool of sharks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Gave them a new net this morning and turned the big one 180 give it a funal tuck tomorow.. weak feed of 1ml in 2ltr with grow bloom heaven topmax and vera.. left them for a bit had to get out and do some shit lol.. hope you are all breathing today


We banter in this thread about all manner of things but typically people will make a journal if they want to talk strictly plants.






Grow Journals


From baby to smoke, show your plants off



www.rollitup.org





Welcome to RIU!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We need more information on this you know like the cc of said bike was an 80 or 125 or 250 or 400 was it Honda or Yamaha or Kawasaki how big was said pool he he he I was thinking a 125 AMF 1972 and a pool of sharks


you would...lol...

250 Honda.....ramp was on a shallow side pointing toward the deep side where there is an upper area to hold the water.....lets just say i didn't make it there......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you would...lol...
> 
> 250 Honda.....ramp was on a shallow side pointing toward the deep side where there is an upper area to hold the water.....lets just say i didn't make it there......


Should'a tried it in third......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We banter in this thread about all manner of things but typically people will make a journal if they want to talk strictly plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotten some of the best grow advice in T&T... true story.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Unless that old friends opinion is the only one allowed.


That was a problem.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you would...lol...
> 
> 250 Honda.....ramp was on a shallow side pointing toward the deep side where there is an upper area to hold the water.....lets just say i didn't make it there......


Please tell me it was an Elsinore.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> caramel apples, cotton candy......and tractor pulls.........sounds like fun.....in a redneck sorta fashion


tractor pulls sound like jet planes flying low.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Should'a tried it in third......


it was... had good height and momentum .........till i tapped the back brake.......then it was ........<splash>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you would...lol...
> 
> 250 Honda.....ramp was on a shallow side pointing toward the deep side where there is an upper area to hold the water.....lets just say i didn't make it there......


He he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. It's getting worse. I don't have a buyer for my Texas facility, so I'm it. 1 of my buyers is shit. So got to get rid of him. Got a vew buyer starting in Florida and should have one for Vietnam soon... just means more time away from what I do to train the noobs.
> 
> @curious2garden I'm not having very much fun. My coworkers are giving me shit for working all these hours. I'm on everyday and I'm on early.
> Why am I seeing emails from sharky on Sunday @ 5 am? Lol. Because I got a lot to do. I think the only ones working longer hours... the coo and ceo
> ...


 That sucks sorry. I hope you don't burn yourself out. 

I'd be a shit sugar mamma lol poorhouse in a week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> tractor pulls sound like jet planes flying low.


try being on the ground eith them and your ear drums are vibrating


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say.....tacos....


home-made tacos last night, yumm


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

You know when trimming how you miss a leaf and knock a bud down insteadand time slows down while you try to catch it? No? Just really high?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

He he he @Laughing Grass


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 28, 2021)

My son is making me work today, one of our client's is an elite catering business, covid killed many of these, we helped get them a PPP loan and now we have to get the loan forgiveness processed. The business might survive, at times they employed 180 people, sometimes work is worthwhile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he @Laughing Grass View attachment 4953139


Suits you perfectly Jeff!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 28, 2021)

Golf with an old friend went very well, talked about family mainly.

I shot 106 and he shot 82, I suck at golf.

We met when we were in junior high, I think it was 1965, hmmm, 56 years we have managed to stay friends. I have lost contact with many old friends, Trying hard to keep it going

Damn Canadian, his family migrated to SoCal from Toronto, CA way back then.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We banter in this thread about all manner of things but typically people will make a journal if they want to talk strictly plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall helped me and it wasnt just plants mate but duly noted...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Pig out time! I worked out for 90 minutes I earned mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Who’s the new sock with 100 comments in 10 hours?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Yall helped me and it wasnt just plants mate but duly noted...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Who’s the new sock with 100 comments in 10 hours?


you mean the one that supposed hasn't slept??? in that 10hrs???


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you mean the one that supposed hasn't slept??? in that 10hrs???


Meth is a hell of a drug sir


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Meth is a hell of a drug sir


that it is, man, that it is....


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

I've deleted four posts by him from my profile, dude is weird and asks way too many questions.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've deleted four posts by him from my profile, dude is weird and asks way too many questions.


@Dot10 stop creeping out our ladies you creep


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

i really need to quit watch robot chicken clips.......


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've deleted four posts by him from my profile, dude is weird and asks way too many questions.


He needs to be put in the boot with the spare tyre.


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've deleted four posts by him from my profile, dude is weird and asks way too many questions.


Homeboy was stalking early.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Homeboy was stalking early.
> View attachment 4953211


yeah he was.....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Homeboy was stalking early.
> View attachment 4953211


Didnt get up till half 9 mate and am no stalking sorry if i offended anyone take care people


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> He needs to be put in the boot with the spare tyre.


Sorry for any inconvenience caused


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've deleted four posts by him from my profile, dude is weird and asks way too many questions.


Sorry for trying to talk to you if i offended you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've deleted four posts by him from my profile, dude is weird and asks way too many questions.


Initially quoted the pusher bwaaaa ha hahaaa and I'm stone cold sober


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Had an ISO audit today. This my 1st as a manager and having to present. I kicked ass! The auditor was told after that I'm new to the position... she said they definitely have the right person in place. Lol.

Taking a quick break. Dab time... oops late to a meeting 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Sorry for trying to talk to you if i offended you


I'm just here to have fun, not looking for anything else. I gotta get to know you before I'll get into a private conversation. Asking where I'm from and for pics when I don't know you is a definite red flag IMO.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

she's gotta a point...js


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

@raratt we have a


Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just here to have fun, not looking for anything else. I gotta get to know you before I'll get into a private conversation. Asking where I'm from and for pics when I don't know you is a definite red flag IMO.



Private convo started, please respond


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Sorry for any inconvenience caused


There is a place for pretty much everything on this site, and we do try to keep plant stuff in the appropriate thread, which is why I linked those to you. We get off on tangents, however what do you expect from a bunch of stoners.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is a place for pretty much everything on this site, and we do try to keep plant stuff in the appropriate thread, which is why I linked those to you. We get off on tangents, however what do you expect from a bunch of stoners.


No worries youse keep your we kleek going and thanks for the advice it was much appreciated but never judge anyone i never said anything nasty to yall i didnt just post on womans walls or pages am no a creep far from it but hey thats life cant read between the lines of words so it is what it is.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just here to have fun, not looking for anything else. I gotta get to know you before I'll get into a private conversation. Asking where I'm from and for pics when I don't know you is a definite red flag IMO.


 pics it was some weed i wanted to see nothing else was just curious to how your bud looked make it sound like i was asking for personal pics im sorry was just chatting


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> No worries youse keep your we *kleek* going and thanks for the advice it was much appreciated *but never judge anyone *i never said anything nasty to yall i didnt just post on womans walls or pages am no a creep far from it but hey thats life cant read between the lines of words so it is what it is.


Funny you are the one who just judged us.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Funny you are the one who just judged us.


How did i judge youse what did i say in that thats judgemental


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Funny you are the one who just judged us.


Cause i said kleek


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> How did i judge youse what did i say in that thats judgemental





Dot10 said:


> No worries *youse keep your we kleek going* and thanks for the advice it was much appreciated but never judge anyone i never said anything nasty to yall i didnt just post on womans walls or pages am no a creep far from it but hey thats life cant read between the lines of words so it is what it is.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she's gotta a point...js


Aye i know she has i asked you all were you were from thats what you do when you start talking to folk a few questions build from there it was hardly personal fk a dude posted on my first comment send d..k pics wheres he getting slatted naw jeez louise


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Am no here to give anyone shit am sorry al no talk in here again take it easy folks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Cause i said* kleek*


A large hook or a clique(small group of friends)?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A large hook or a clique(small group of friends)?


N what i canny smell am i gona get a dumce hat n tolb roo smit in the corma


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> pics it was some weed i wanted to see nothing else was just curious to how your bud looked make it sound like i was asking for personal pics im sorry was just chatting


you know if you would have looked around the history in this room....LG has post a few pics of her stuff here, even i have too.......js


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Aye i know she has i asked you all were you were from thats what you do when you start talking to folk a few questions build from there it was hardly personal fk a dude posted on my first comment send d..k pics wheres he getting slatted naw jeez louise


I thought you were cool man


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> N what i canny smell am i gona get a dumce hat n tolb roo smit in the corma


I don't speak Scottish


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @raratt we have a
> 
> 
> 
> Private convo started, please respond


.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't speak Scottish


Just drink Scotch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Aye i know she has i asked you all were you were from thats what you do when you start talking to folk a few questions build from there it was hardly personal fk a dude posted on my first comment send d..k pics wheres he getting slatted naw jeez louise


where i'm at, if u took a good look...it's in my name


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Take shit with a grain of salt..........preferred on the rim but to each his own


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know if you would have looked around the history in this room....LG has post a few pics of her stuff here, even i have too.......js


Just saying too it was yawn time had not gave the room a propper look as was talking to youse but ill have a quiet look


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just drink Scotch.


You musta got the jist of it


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Take shit with a grain of salt..........preferred on the rim but to each his own


As always


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't speak Scottish


When did Scottish become a foreign language?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> where i'm at, if u took a good look...it's in my name


How am i meant to know it means where you stay till you pointed it out lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When did Scottish become a foreign language?


I could write sentences that youse would be like wtf not like youse aren't already lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

What the what did I miss I know something happen when @bk78 show up lol he he he ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I could write sentences that youse would be like wtf not like youse aren't already lol


Trust me I'm all WTF


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't speak Scottish


It was deliberate smelling mistakes malt


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> No worries youse keep your we kleek going and thanks for the advice it was much appreciated but never judge anyone i never said anything nasty to yall i didnt just post on womans walls or pages am no a creep far from it but hey thats life cant read between the lines of words so it is what it is.


Post weed


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2021)

I am off to WalMart for a freon kit for my car...$20 and it comes with a gauge....Mine is blowing cold but not AS cold as it could / should be so it's probably a tad low...It is 13 years old...

And I need some naval jelly...awesome stuff for rust busting. We are going to prep and paint the front hand railing down at the brick Ranch tonight...well probably just prep tonight..My buddy is on board with selling now that he knows how much $$$ he's going to make. He's already shopping for an upgrade for his Corolla  Everything is an upgrade, or at least faster, than a Corolla!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what did I miss View attachment 4953234I know something happen when @bk78 show up lol he he he ha ha ha


Musical interlude


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm way too sober for this thread.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what did I miss View attachment 4953234I know something happen when @bk78 show up lol he he he ha ha ha


K


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm way too sober for this thread.


talk to Dark, he'll make ya a margarita.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm way too sober for this thread.


You're just a joint and a Bloody Mary away.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Post weed


Cant says this when i try post some weed


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> freon kit for my car...$20


I spent almost $50, but 10 was a deposit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Cant says this when i try post some weed


put your videos on youtube and paste the link here. I think you can only do jpg, gif and png images.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> K


Just saying hi


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Trust me I'm all WTF


Aye well yae ken when yae hiv tae go hame then thats plenty up the road eh ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> It was deliberate smelling mistakes malt


Why?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm way too sober for this thread.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> put your videos on youtube and paste the link here. I think you can only do jpg, gif and png images.


It was letting me post the can i say plant in here again last time lol.. and its from same files


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Post weed


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why?


Because i got corrected on the smelling of kleek its clique apparently lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Damn Canadian, his family migrated to SoCal from Toronto, CA way back then.


Hey


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey


Southerner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When did Scottish become a foreign language?


go check youtube, Scots and Irish folk, non professional speakers just chatting. It is almost a foreign lang


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm way too sober for this thread.


Well......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Cant says this when i try post some weed


You have to use a media tag for an .mp4 file you can't use an img tag.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> go check youtube, Scots and Irish folk, non professional speakers just chatting. It is almost a foreign lang


Just watch a few episodes of still game and yer sorted


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You have to use a media tag for an .mp4 file you can't use an img tag.


Oh thats me baffled ill try figure it out was just some star dawg. Do youse get the dawg strains


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're just a joint and a Bloody Mary away.


I got the joint covered.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> go check youtube, Scots and Irish folk, non professional speakers just chatting. It is almost a foreign lang


Doing my homework:




Holy shit, dude can't shut up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

The branch I lost  totally ripped off except for the skin. 


Pics of margarita for size comparison


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You have to use a media tag for an .mp4 file you can't use an img tag.


Did someone say a foreign language he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The branch I lost  totally ripped off except for the skin.
> View attachment 4953247
> 
> Pics of margarita for size comparison


Salted rim and everything... totally jealous!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Oh thats me baffled ill try figure it out was just some star dawg. Do youse get the dawg strains


Yup, I have a bunch of seeds upstairs for 2022 cards.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The branch I lost  totally ripped off except for the skin.
> View attachment 4953247
> 
> Pics of margarita for size comparison


I'd tape it up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Salted rim and everything... totally jealous!


He might have an extra one for you if you share your joint. We could work this out


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Doing my homework:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na hes a buffty from Edinburgh mate


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd tape it up


I used cloth med tape....should'a used electrical. Thought when I was taping it, it was gonna be fine but tape ripped and it made it worse. If I could use my damn foot to dig a hole those things would've be in and staked up last Saturday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The branch I lost  totally ripped off except for the skin.
> View attachment 4953247
> 
> Pics of margarita for size comparison


what the heck.....???? almost looked like mine that got taken off....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He might have an extra one for you if you share your joint. We could work this out


It is a big joint! 



DarkWeb said:


> I used cloth med tape....should'a used electrical. Thought when I was taping it, it was gonna be fine but tape ripped and it made it worse. If I could use my damn foot to dig a hole those things would've be in and staked up last Saturday.


that "branch" is bigger than most of my plants lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I used cloth med tape....should'a used electrical. Thought when I was taping it, it was gonna be fine but tape ripped and it made it worse. If I could use my damn foot to dig a hole those things would've be in and staked up last Saturday.


duct tape for the win.....or was...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The branch I lost  totally ripped off except for the skin.
> View attachment 4953247
> 
> Pics of margarita for size comparison


I've seen it do some crazy shit


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The branch I lost  totally ripped off except for the skin.
> View attachment 4953247
> 
> Pics of margarita for size comparison


Take your pl..t problems to the appropriate room pal hahhaa no time for that kinda talk in here... really sorry for that hope you get it sorted mate she must be a beaut if thats a branch lol..


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth is there a special trophy for RIU fastest “well known member” badge 

If so it goes to @dot


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is there a special trophy for RIU fastest “well known member” badge
> 
> If so it goes to @dot


Cheers big ears you the meadal dude thats getting a glezga kiss as i recieve my medal lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is there a special trophy for RIU fastest “well known member” badge
> 
> If so it goes to @dot


When does that come? 100 posts?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is there a special trophy for RIU fastest “well known member” badge
> 
> If so it goes to @dot


Do you all want @dot to fuck off say fuck off


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When does that come? 100 posts?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is there a special trophy for RIU fastest “well known member” badge
> 
> If so it goes to *@dot*



Who is this Dot of which you speak?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Cheers big ears you the meadal dude thats getting a glezga kiss as i recieve my medal lol


In English now please?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Do you all want @dot to fuck off say fuck off


What did @dot do? Dude has zero posts.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4953275
> Who is this Dot of which you speak?


The dotaman lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

nope not 100 posts.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> In English now please?


Its in english mate wheres my medal


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did @dot do? Dude has zero posts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

^^^ I hope he sticks around.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did @dot do? Dude has zero posts.


Dots done heehaw might me a donkey too but hey ho


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Its in english mate wheres my medal


So

Do you even grow weed? Or did you just come here to creep out our lovely ladies?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ^^^ I hope he sticks around.


My ass just say fuck off i put it to youse ill bolt no probs


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So
> 
> Do you even grow weed? Or did you just come here to creep out our lovely ladies?


Who sais there your lovely ladies do youse own them how am i creeping them out and no mate just on here to wind you all up thats my game pal you for real bk to 78 mate your lovley ladies patter might have worked then mate


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> My ass just say fuck off i put it to youse ill bolt no probs


Shouldn't that be bugger off?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't know.......you come across as one that won't.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> The dotaman lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> My ass just say fuck off i put it to youse ill bolt no probs


Na you're kind of a celebrity now. Look at the replies, this thread is on fire.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shouldn't that be bugger off?


Dont need to be polite


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Thats the one


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na you're kind of a celebrity now. Look at the replies, this thread is on fire.


I was just want some help not in it for the fame your all sound as so happy days i am a rhino


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for the invite @curious2garden 

This place is fun


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na you're kind of a celebrity now. Look at the replies, this thread is on fire.


lmao


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I was just want some help not in it for the fame your all sound as so happy days i am a rhino


Mental help?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I was just want some help not in it for the fame your all sound as so happy days i am a rhino


This is the welcome everyone gets here, kind of a hazing ritual. Some survive it, most don't.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Mental help?


Naw mate dont need any more mentalness mate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for the invite @curious2garden
> 
> This place is fun


Meth has nothing on this place, it's addictive as hell.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is the welcome everyone gets here, kind of a hazing ritual. Some survive it, most don't.


I get it, it is what it is lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Thats the one


ok so now we have some reference point.

I still don't understand.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Who sais there your lovely ladies do youse own them how am i creeping them out and no mate *just on here to wind you all up thats my game pal* you for real bk to 78 mate your lovley ladies patter might have worked then mate


Self professed trolls have a very short lifespan around here. If you want to play that game head over to politics, otherwise please be civil.

~ Please ~


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meth has nothing on this place, it's addictive as hell.


You been on the meth like pal


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> ok so now we have some reference point.
> 
> I still don't understand.


Ors macorse a dotaman galach


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

It started off just as dot but that was a program from our childhood and it was dotaman for a while lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Self professed trolls have a very short lifespan around here. If you want to play that game head over to politics, otherwise please be civil.
> 
> ~ Please ~


im only having a bit of banter its out a father ted episode the lovley girls but sorry my humour and transatlantic ways yous dont get them all sorry GWN


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Still waiting on those pix


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4953289
> 
> Still waiting on those pix


My days you should see her with tom hanks face onit lol and will post some soon mate just for you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Hpw the hell did you find that did you know about dotaman already lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


Anytime soon lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Anytime soon lol


ok i warned ya....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


>


Some scottish music for you guys lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i warned ya....


Soon as its dark mate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Some scottish music for you guys lol


Would rather listen to seven nights in Ireland


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Turn off the lights


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


>


I'm supposed to believe Scots are incoherent while talking but sing without an accent. Nope


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would rather listen to seven nights in Ireland


I'll check it out jeff


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4953289
> 
> Still waiting on those pix


Wow, Lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm supposed to believe Scots are incoherent while talking but sing without an accent. Nope


Could you make him out lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would rather listen to seven nights in Ireland


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Turn off the lights
> View attachment 4953292


Lmao youse are all roy keen tonight lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Give it a listen later


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

What yall smoking tonight strain wise


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would rather listen to seven nights in Ireland


Don't think Ive heard that one.

One night in Bangkok aint bad.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Don't think Ive heard that one.
> 
> One night in Bangkok aint bad.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Wow, Lol


Few of there and ill be swinging from the sean dileer lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Few of there and ill be swinging from the sean dileer lol


Get some sleep dude.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


Miraculous, nothing came undone!


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Get some sleep dude.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I sleep weel mate still early lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

sleep good....bed good...


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sleep good....bed good...


Youse go to bed lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I had a version of that on my phone years ago cant find it tubidy is dead cant mind who done the remix was class


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Are all your phones going ding daft sorry.. is there an app for this RIU.. would be cool


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sorry of following youse causes offence or inconvenience i just wana look at weed


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

8 hours later in London from PST.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

That was thos mornings work.. tool all the string off it so it wasntin the (please give me )buds turned the pot 180 will that help my burnt leaf tips.. shall give it a final tuck tomoz.. took they dodgy leaves off to and took pics if yous wana see them without the light on


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> 8 hours later in London from PST.


A shift left raratt.. mucha doo in eight hours lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> 8 hours later in London from PST.


What time do you suggest i get to bed lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> What time do you suggest i get to bed lol


I was just stating the time difference, go to bed when you are tired, I really don't care.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

@curious2garden I tried the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yesterday & this morning.. IMO nothing special, lacked richness, wont be buying it again.
I also ordered the Big Bad Baptist a couple of weeks ago, called them up to see if it was in... "What order?" BevMo. Reordered.
So I Ordered this...

pretty killer stuff, I will reorder.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was just stating the time difference, go to bed when you are tired, I really don't care.


I know sorry sarcasms dulled down now time to chill eh.. that waz them leaves from thos morn if you want to pass on some knowledge


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden I tried the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yesterday & this morning.. IMO nothing special, lacked richness, wont be buying it again.
> I also ordered the Big Bad Baptist a couple of weeks ago, called them up to see if it was in... "What order?" BevMo. Reordered.
> So I Ordered this...
> View attachment 4953325
> pretty killer stuff, I will reorder.


Try Old Rasputin from North Coast brewery, good strong stuff, tasty also.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden I tried the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yesterday & this morning.. IMO nothing special, lacked richness, wont be buying it again.
> I also ordered the Big Bad Baptist a couple of weeks ago, called them up to see if it was in... "What order?" BevMo. Reordered.
> So I Ordered this...
> View attachment 4953325
> pretty killer stuff, I will reorder.


Looks yummy. When it shows up let us know!


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden I tried the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yesterday & this morning.. IMO nothing special, lacked richness, wont be buying it again.
> I also ordered the Big Bad Baptist a couple of weeks ago, called them up to see if it was in... "What order?" BevMo. Reordered.
> So I Ordered this...
> View attachment 4953325
> pretty killer stuff, I will reorder.


Stongest beer ive seen lol bet it was bitter as... mcewans champion thats a winner


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Looks yummy. When it shows up let us know!


done trimming?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I know sorry sarcasms dulled down now time to chill eh.. that waz them leaves from thos morn if you want to pass on some knowledge View attachment 4953328


Just what I expected.

later dude


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Looks yummy. When it shows up let us know!


I must admit to being simple enough to enjoy dragon's milk for my stout...


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I know sorry sarcasms dulled down now time to chill eh.. that waz them leaves from thos morn if you want to pass on some knowledge View attachment 4953328


You need to know what your ph is first, all the nutes in the world won't help if it is wrong.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> done trimming?


I tagged you in a post, :[


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden I tried the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yesterday & this morning.. IMO nothing special, lacked richness, wont be buying it again.
> I also ordered the Big Bad Baptist a couple of weeks ago, called them up to see if it was in... "What order?" BevMo. Reordered.
> So I Ordered this...
> View attachment 4953325
> pretty killer stuff, I will reorder.


Coffee AND chocolate, come here bay bee!


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just what I expected.
> 
> later dude


What did you expect dude


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Coffee AND chocolate, come here bay bee!


In France you were served a little piece of dark chocolate with your espresso, it worked well together.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

finally done......pricing for an interior done......1k to the customer......

all you fine people talking about brews....making me thirsty......and i know i have a very cold 24oz in the fridge....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I must admit to being simple enough to enjoy dragon's milk for my stout...


Sorry  too many post notifications lol. Plants look great well done.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Looks yummy. When it shows up let us know!


I had the KBS delivered last week, Very tasty, rich, strong bourbon/ choc/coffee. @12.4% abv, it's one & done for me.lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> You need to know what your ph is first, all the nutes in the world won't help if it is wrong.


I know going to purchase a ph tester tomorrow.. am sorry for what i done to offend youse i know asking were youse are all from sounds like im a grass but i was just meaning whay country youse were from and was just to say i was scotish but when youse never asked back really i thought aw aye my bad.. and yer guy on a page told me the same think hes admin but no more shit im just a chatty fucker of q guy trying to produce some stuff as i said sick of paying top dollar for shit and was just want to see what you guys smoke in comparison to what we get.. i know you guys and this is to all the main folks on here thats spoke to me folk taking the piss.. im not a piss taker and not a perv or any of that im a parent and that just a smoker dude that is all ma life went from negetive to negative just want yall to know that


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I had the KBS delivered last week, Very tasty, rich, strong bourbon/ choc/coffee. @12.4% abv, it's one & done for me.lol


That sounds nice! I usually have 3 dragons milk at 11 abv, but I am one of those horrible beer drinkers...

Beers are one of the only places I get to enjoy chocolate notes because my allergies don't trigger!!

You ever sip on whiskey? I feel like they have similar notes to a lot of stouts.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry  too many post notifications lol. Plants look great well done.





BudmanTX said:


> finally done......pricing for an interior done......1k to the customer......
> 
> all you fine people talking about brews....making me thirsty......and i know i have a very cold 24oz in the fridge....


Do you mind me asking what you do BudmanTX painter joiner kinda thing i mean


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> I know going to purchase a ph tester tomorrow.. am sorry for what i done to offend youse i know asking were youse are all from sounds like im a grass but i was just meaning whay country youse were from and was just to say i was scotish but when youse never asked back really i thought aw aye my bad.. and yer guy on a page told me the same think hes admin but no more shit im just a chatty fucker of q guy trying to produce some stuff as i said sick of paying top dollar for shit and was just want to see what you guys smoke in comparison to what we get.. i know you guys and this is to all the main folks on here thats spoke to me folk taking the piss.. im not a piss taker and not a perv or any of that im a parent and that just a smoker dude that is all ma life went from negetive to negative just want yall to know that


I am actually 13% Scots. Didn't know it until my DNA test. I blame it on the Vikings.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I had the KBS delivered last week, Very tasty, rich, strong bourbon/ choc/coffee. @12.4% abv, it's one & done for me.lol


Old Rasputin is only 9%, lol.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am actually 13% Scots. Didn't know it until my DNA test. I blame it on the Vikings.


Jacobites or celts maybe lol. When dose it run back to do you know.. in the only real Scot lol well id need to check interpole for details but pretty sure I'd be the onlt Scot with one T in his name lol... might be a air to a frown lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Do you mind me asking what you do BudmanTX painter joiner kinda thing i mean


nope actually i work with these....


not my pic..

..friend sent me that one and wanted to know if i wanna put a hand in a restoration of it, it's a 52


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Old Rasputin is only 9%, lol.


Looks good, I'll add it to my next order


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Aw yeah man you gona pimp that VW John Paul George and Ringo... get what you meant by the paint stipper now man.. cool mate


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope actually i work with these....
> 
> View attachment 4953344
> not my pic..
> ...


Is that a morris next to it.. soz if thats not a B i cant spell beetle or beatle lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope actually i work with these....
> 
> View attachment 4953344
> not my pic..
> ...


I want that transmission I have a trike to build


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want that transmission I have a trike to build


Ive a 3 skinner to build lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Ive a 3 skinner to build lol


I have absolutely no idea what that is


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Jacobites or celts maybe lol. When dose it run back to do you know.. in the only real Scot lol well id need to check interpole for details but pretty sure I'd be the onlt Scot with one T in his name lol... might be a air to a frown lol


Can't see it in my family tree, who knows.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Weve all got some foreigne dna in us our ancestor's would travel the globe so its the cycle of reproduction lives from all over meet all over


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want that transmission I have a trike to build


you don't want that transmission, seriously, orginals were a split case....basically they split right in the middle....we're still trying to get the job...


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

some c4 tried to thumbnail it lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Weve all got some foreigne dna in us our ancestor's would travel the globe so its the cycle of reproduction lives from all over meet all over


America is known as the melting pot because we are all mixtures of foreigners, other than Native Americans.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you don't want that transmission, seriously, orginals were a split case....basically they split right in the middle....we're still trying to get the job...


I'm a gluttonous for punishment he he he


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> America is known as the melting pot because we are all mixtures of foreigners, other than Native Americans.


Yeah I've been watching a lot of the smithsonian channel.. dont k ow if you guys rate it never been tonthe smitsonian never mind smyths the toy store lol but the shit that went on way back is black i dont mean in the colour but the sense its dark black as fuck what is hidden from you guys is 1000 fold from what we get in the uk.. i think.. youre govnnotment (DIRECT SPELLING MISTAKE) Is massive same as russia china korea even nato.. when was the last time you heard about another countries standings or views or really any other news since this thing weve been living in for the best part of 2 year.. never all the news channels barr a few that are deemed right wing and dont get took notkce of... None our own country narrates and we well they listen... any tboughts on this book lmfao got to make it as a joke so you don't get censorshiped


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Yeah I've been watching a lot of the smithsonian channel.. dont k ow if you guys rate it never been tonthe smitsonian never mind smyths the toy store lol but the shit that went on way back is black i dont mean in the colour but the sense its dark black as fuck what is hidden from you guys is 1000 fold from what we get in the uk.. i think.. youre govnnotment (DIRECT SPELLING MISTAKE) Is massive same as russia china korea even nato.. when was the last time you heard about another countries standings or views or really any other news since this thing weve been living in for the best part of 2 year.. never all the news channels barr a few that are deemed right wing and dont get took notkce of... None our own country narrates and we well they listen... any tboughts on this book lmfao got to make it as a joke so you don't get censorshiped


I believe you are making incorrect assumptions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm a gluttonous for punishment he he he


not that punishment......lol

the car next in the pic.....is a 64 Notchback


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> not that punishment......lol
> 
> the car next in the pic.....is a 64 Notchback


I was surprised at the room in a Karmen Ghia, they handled well also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Last night of being alone and nobody wants to go for drinks on a patio. I need new friends who aren't married, or have kids or jobs. 

losers.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I believe you are making incorrect assumptions.


Thats what im saying the media of power shall we say narrate what they want.. the masses devours it.. whats the status on pandemic where you are


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was surprised at the room in a Karmen Ghia, they handled well also.


yeah they are.....i have in the back an 70 ghia that we use for parts, the body is in pretty good shape, but it needs a lot of love.......

those were escentially modeled after the 356 from Porche....especially in those day Volkswagen and Porche were under the same flag in a sense...


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last night of being alone and nobody wants to go for drinks on a patio. I need new friends who aren't married, or have kids or jobs.
> 
> losers.


You getting married LG.. 
my idol is LG X

thats his online signature lol and whatever has just come on absolute this is meant to be lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

OASIS


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah they are.....i have in the back an 70 ghia that we use for parts, the body is in pretty good shape, but it needs a lot of love.......
> 
> those were escentially modeled after the 356 from Porche....especially in those day Volkswagen and Porche were under the same flag in a sense...


Bathtub Porche


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Bathtub Porche


yep.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep.....


Do you have any syncro-buses ?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last night of being alone and nobody wants to go for drinks on a patio. I need new friends who aren't married, or have kids or jobs.
> 
> losers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Do you have any syncro-buses ?


the 4wd vanagons? or are you looking for something a little earlier?....cause i can put my feelers out and see....there is a major bus crowd down here...


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that is


3 cigarette papers stuck together to make a joint as posted lol a 3 skinner.. you just go up in 2s or down in 3s 5s 7s 9s 11s ect lol... one time when we were young we done a 7 skin x 5 log with a oz of soap bar init and jebus i could was gona say the k word but im not a fighter so i would post a dp for that whitey right now lol.. was 14 at the time haha


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> media of power shall we say narrate what they want.


That would be Fox news.



Dot10 said:


> status on pandemic where you are


Increasing numbers for the unvaccinated, the state is about 65% vaccinated. Myself and family are vaccinated.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the 4wd vanagons? or are you looking for something a little earlier?....cause i can put my feelers out and see....there is a major bus crowd down here...


Yea the 4wd vanagon, always wanted one, I had a 69' pop top in the early 80's, wish I had kept it.


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Officer Leroy oh my days... buckled here that means laughing like fuck... hes like johnny rotten R'KID (Liam) and Johnny knoxville lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> That would be Fox news.
> 
> 
> Increasing numbers for the unvaccinated, the state is about 65% vaccinated. Myself and family are vaccinated.


Bbc in my case raratt, its unwatchable


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Belter


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah they are.....i have in the back an 70 ghia that we use for parts, the body is in pretty good shape, but it needs a lot of love.......
> 
> those were escentially modeled after the 356 from Porche....especially in those day Volkswagen and Porche were under the same flag in a sense...


You guys ever had a ford escort cosworth 90s or sierra over there


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Cheers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Officer Leroy oh my days... buckled here that means laughing like fuck... hes like johnny rotten R'KID (Liam) and Johnny knoxville lol


would have been cooler if I was America. I think he’s Irish so whatever.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4953401
> Cheers


Making me crave an A&W root beer


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making me crave an A&W root beer


The KBS is much better


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> would have been cooler if I was America. I think he’s Irish so whatever.


Whatever hes from Manchester dawg country lol.. his we mum is Irish lol


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Some one tell me who mainy is or whatever


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The KBS is much better


A scoop of vanilla in that would be awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The KBS is much better


I can't do beer. I don't hate radlers as long as the beer taste isn't too strong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Some one tell me who mainy is or whateverView attachment 4953407


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't do beer. I don't hate radlers as long as the beer taste isn't too strong.


I think Stout's are a different animal. This one is more Bourbon taste than beer. 
Raders =


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


There some shit gone down in one whole day I'll saay... is this another tic tac to warrent a grass.. im impenetrable ask dark side hes been hounding me for pics all night lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I think Stout's are a different animal. This one is more Bourbon taste than beer.
> Raders =


Lol ultra light beer with grapefruit juice… what’s not to like


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol ultra light beer with grapefruit juice… what’s not to like


Carlimg zests were a great we fruity beer lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol ultra light beer with grapefruit juice… what’s not to like


either one !


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

What's to like?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's to like?


Grapefruit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> There some shit gone down in one whole day I'll saay... is this another tic tac to warrent a grass.. im impenetrable *ask dark* side hes been hounding me for pics all night lol


What did I do?


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

01.01


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I do?


I think C2g sniffed out a Mainy sock here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> There some shit gone down in one whole day I'll saay... is this another tic tac to warrent a grass.. im impenetrable ask dark side hes been hounding me for pics all night lol


Not buying any of it. Sorry


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grapefruit?


Pink with sugar..yes


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

in my beer ? no !


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grapefruit?


I love grapefruit.......not with beer, but hey if you're into it, go for it


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grapefruit?


Can't have it, reacts with my BP meds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Grapefruit daiquiris with little umbrellas on a beach.

That’s heaven


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not buying any of it. Sorry


Whats to buy part fae green groceries lol its all a load of stuff fluff sick of the shit on here.. bean here 2 days and im a clone a cop a grass fk me ive stole out a chaple all be it candles but the preist caught us and we never told the truth so fuck the cop game youse wana see my boat race....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

at least we can all agree on taco's


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't have it, reacts with my BP meds.


Why dose it react with blood pressure meds always meant to ask the doc


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea the 4wd vanagon, always wanted one, I had a 69' pop top in the early 80's, wish I had kept it.


Let me out my feeler out, I know a guy in San Marcos that prolly had a couple.....

Yeah, should have kept that bus man they are going for mad money now, did ya know some of the earlier Bus's had reduction boxes in the rear axle...they were good up and down hills....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4953446
> at least we can all agree on taco's


Ok now you made me hungry, shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

I see the ..

Hasn't been to bed yet....starting to kinda creep me out....


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I see the ..
> View attachment 4953449
> Hasn't been to bed yet....starting to kinda creep me out....


Mate i sleep when i sleep you dont know whats going on with my sleep am out anyway TX take it easy man


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I see the ..
> View attachment 4953449
> Hasn't been to bed yet....starting to kinda creep me out....


You do some detecting on my activity big TX WHO'S THE STALKER NOW


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Hell I usually don't make it much past 10:30.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Mate i sleep when i sleep you dont know whats going on with my sleep am out anyway TX take it easy man


Bye


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> Why dose it react with blood pressure meds always meant to ask the doc


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hell I usually don't make it much past 10:30.


Its the gaelic dotaman effect lmfao


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


>


We have a lot of meds here that they say do t take grapefruit with was just wondering if tou knew


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

And ignore button


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Bye


With the bye bye bye bye the bye bye bye bye


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> And ignore button


Shamone


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> And ignore button


Abracadabra


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Bye


Some boy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> And ignore button


Recently tested



would recommend


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> And ignore button


I wana reach out and grab ya


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Recently tested
> 
> View attachment 4953459
> 
> would recommend


10 0ut a 1o


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4953446
> at least we can all agree on taco's


I don’t think I’ve ever heard someone say they don’t like tacos


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Recently tested
> 
> View attachment 4953459
> 
> would recommend


Yeah that button has been well tested over my time on hear, js


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Talking about grapefruit now and i get patched MF dn


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever heard someone say they don’t like tacos


Right....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Tacos


----------



## Dot10 (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah that button has been well tested over my time on hear, js


Your always just saying man fuck just say it fuck it who the fuck gives a shit its your voice..... JUST SAYING .. THATS WHAT FOLK READ WHEN YOU SAY J.S GET A GRIP MAN


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah that button has been well tested over my time on hear, js


Mine is only 14 people. My follow list is enormous lol. Someone made a thread about random people following them so I followed them and everyone who replied


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

I have no idea who is following me, where is it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is only 14 people. My follow list is enormous lol. Someone made a thread about random people following them so I followed them and everyone who replied


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

This dude still hasn’t fucking slept yet?

Definitely doing meth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have no idea who is following me, where is it?


click your profile icon then you'll see following and ignoring



DarkWeb said:


>


that was you? lol I was too busy giggling to myself.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dot10 said:


> My ass just say fuck off i put it to youse ill bolt no probs


Wonder if this will work 

fuck off


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is only 14 people. My follow list is enormous lol. Someone made a thread about random people following them so I followed them and everyone who replied


Mine is a tad bit bigger than yours, js 

I had this guy and another followed me, the other he was cool...this one....:::::shutter::::::


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wonder if this will work
> 
> fuck off


Sometimes..js


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Sometimes..js


It worked.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden I tried the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yesterday & this morning.. IMO nothing special, lacked richness, wont be buying it again.
> I also ordered the Big Bad Baptist a couple of weeks ago, called them up to see if it was in... "What order?" BevMo. Reordered.
> So I Ordered this...
> View attachment 4953325
> pretty killer stuff, I will reorder.


I had high hopes the Yirgacheffe would be great. I tried their Kona Peaberry and was sadly underwhelmed by it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> following and ignoring


That's who I am following though, right? Not who is following me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It worked.


No way....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's who I am following though, right? Not who is following me.


you're right, I don't know how to see. You get a notification when someone follows you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wonder if this will work
> 
> fuck off


So who do you follow


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Someone could be stalking me and I'd have no clue! lol. It's ok, I have guns.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone could be stalking me and I'd have no clue! lol. It's ok, I have guns.


I'm more a keyboard warrior.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So who do you follow
> View attachment 4953482


Everyone ive ever followed has never posted again. So I just followed this schmuck too in hopes he will disappear


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So who do you follow
> View attachment 4953482


And I ignore no one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone could be stalking me and I'd have no clue! lol. It's ok, I have guns.


And a really big dog!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had high hopes the Yirgacheffe would be great. I tried their Kona Peaberry and was sadly underwhelmed by it.


 and I was going to try the Kona Peaberry next.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> And I ignore no one
> 
> View attachment 4953486


I've been trying not to ignore people to much, this one......:shutters:...almost ruined my current buzz


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> and I was going to try the Kona Peaberry next.


GREAT I just saved you $120.00!! What new and exciting things will we buy??


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> GREAT I just saved you $120.00!! What new and exciting things will we buy??


it has to be good, look at the price !


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> And I ignore no one
> 
> View attachment 4953486


Same here.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dudes going off on my wall now


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> it has to be good, look at the price !


Honestly that was part of it's hook


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Honestly that was part of it's hook


Same..lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And a really big dog!


My dog isn't big, and would probably lick someone, or wet the floor. But she is death on anything that moves in the back yard.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> My dog isn't big, and would probably lick someone, or wet the floor. But she is death on anything that moves in the back yard.


I have a pack of terriers led by a chihuahua it's instant death to enter my yard. Unless you have a sandwich then you'll survive


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

@DarkWeb youre next


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

I do appreciate the Brazilian Peabody though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I do appreciate the Brazilian Peabody though.


I love that it has one helluva caffeine kick I like too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @DarkWeb youre next
> 
> View attachment 4953493


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love that it has one helluva caffeine kick I like too.


very noticeable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @DarkWeb youre next
> 
> View attachment 4953493


Sorry it’s totally @BudmanTX’s fault


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @DarkWeb youre next
> 
> View attachment 4953493


Ok he definitely gets the


From hell award


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry it’s totally @BudmanTX’s fault


What?

I am an angel.....::::snickers:::


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Everyone ive ever followed has never posted again. So I just followed this schmuck too in hopes he will disappear
> 
> View attachment 4953483


That reminds me of @Bob Zmuda, I miss him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> What?
> 
> I am an angel.....::::snickers:::


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dudes going off on my wall now


Wow hardcore now. Dude should be canned.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

I’ve deleted like 10 posts of his already haha. Just keeps going off


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

I thought I was rather nice, meh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought I was rather nice, meh.


Oh you were in your own beautiful way......lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

This is what happens when people are nice....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought I was rather nice, meh.


Your Friends "I don't care" meme to the guy asking testing questions the other day was pretty savage. I still laughed.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 28, 2021)

Well that got wild


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4953507


Wwwwhhhhhaaaatttttt?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your Friends "I don't care" meme to the guy asking testing questions the other day was pretty savage. I still laughed.


Well, I didn't.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 28, 2021)

Random meme that made my day a little better when I saw it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Well that got wild


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is what happens when people are nice....


It's all my fault, should have put this up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4953514


Round 2?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’ve deleted like 10 posts of his already haha. Just keeps going off


Damn it I tried to comment just now! That dude is off on something


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Well, I didn't.


I had to put my phone down after I got your maam right here, lol I was busting a gut. You won the internet yesterday.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh no!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I tried to comment just now! That dude is off on something


Meth is a bitch.....js


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Really bottom corner....

Ok u win


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Really bottom corner....
> 
> Ok u win


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4953514


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I tried to comment just now! That dude is off on something


Dudes a pure nut job


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I tried to comment just now! That dude is off on something


Cirrhotic liver


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> View attachment 4953517


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4953526


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2021)

Just got back not to bad


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> What?
> 
> I am an angel.....::::snickers:::


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Morning.






Let's go Thursday! What's going on?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watching the deer parade on my cellular trail cam and finding out it's gonna be the hottest day of the week. : (
Top of the 90's w/ 94% humidity for a "feels like" 105 Deg F.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dudes a pure nut job


I spent over a half hour already cleaning up his mess & bogus reports.
What a PITA.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just watching the deer parade on my cellular trail cam and finding out it's gonna be the hottest day of the week. : (
> Top of the 90's w/ 94% humidity for a "feels like" 105 Deg F.
> 
> View attachment 4953735View attachment 4953736View attachment 4953737View attachment 4953738


What is that thing on the tripod?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent over a half hour already cleaning up his mess & bogus reports.
> What a PITA.


Reported.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

Enough with the rain already.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back View attachment 4953653View attachment 4953654not to bad


Night fishing? Nice.


DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work! Anyone else get a spooky midnight storm? Went and smoked on the porch last night. Hope all are well, chill ones.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent over a half hour already cleaning up his mess & bogus reports.
> What a PITA.


 I must have deleted about 10 posts on my wall before falling asleep.

Sounds like he was busy overnight?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Enough with the rain already.
> 
> View attachment 4953743


I know. It's sunny now even though it says it's not, but supposed to really cloud up soon and rain till tomorrow am.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that thing on the tripod?


A programmable broadcast feeder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Night fishing? Nice.
> 
> Work! Anyone else get a spooky midnight storm? Went and smoked on the porch last night. Hope all are well, chill ones.


All clear here last night. Not so much this morning. How have you been doing? Are you able to eat normally now?



bk78 said:


> I must have deleted about 10 posts on my wall before falling asleep.
> 
> Sounds like he was busy overnight?


Never seen someone react that way to being ignored. Not gonna lie, it did make me laugh a little. 



DarkWeb said:


> I know. It's sunny now even though it says it's not, but supposed to really cloud up soon and rain till tomorrow am.


Bummer. I'm using all the rain as an excuse my lack of riding this year. No flooding? I should probably make a trip to my mom's place and make sure there's no flooding while she's away. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A programmable broadcast feeder.


I could use one of those in my living room, filled with Swedish Berries.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All clear here last night. Not so much this morning. How have you been doing? Are you able to eat normally now?
> 
> Never seen someone react that way to being ignored. Not gonna lie, it did make me laugh


Yes, most days. 

Man, did I hit ignore way too soon? Lol I missed it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

That's great news. 

I didn't see it either, I guess it was on @bk78's wall and reported posts.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's great news.
> 
> I didn't see it either, I guess it was on @bk78's wall and reported posts.


I still can't eat sugar, which is kind of sad. Oh well.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's great news.
> 
> I didn't see it either, I guess it was on @bk78's wall and reported posts.


I don’t know what went on after I passed out, but it sounds like he was a annoying little twat.

These trolls always seem to pick on poor little me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still can't eat sugar, which is kind of sad. Oh well.


Have you tried stevia? 



bk78 said:


> I don’t know what went on after I passed out, but it sounds like he was a annoying little twat.
> 
> These trolls always seem to pick on poor little me


So weird to go crying to you, I wonder what he was hoping to achieve. I was totally suckered, I just thought he was an illiterate moron at first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all View attachment 4953763


Morning Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t know what went on after I passed out, but it sounds like he was a annoying little twat.
> 
> These trolls always seem to pick on poor little me


Is the show going on aging I did not see it now don t take this the wrong just curious about the the shit show


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried stevia?
> 
> 
> 
> So weird to go crying to you, I wonder what he was hoping to achieve. I was totally suckered, I just thought he was an illiterate moron at first.


Well you’re not wrong on the last part anyways.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the show going on aging I did not see it now don t take this the wrong just curious about the the shit show


Firing it up this weekend. My mothers have outgrown the nursery so I’m running them 

1 plant per light


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He decided to taunt me via reports.
> It did not work out well for him.


Who was he reporting? I'm dying to know... it was @BudmanTX wasn't it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Firing it up this weekend. My mothers have outgrown the nursery so I’m running them
> 
> 1 plant per light
> 
> View attachment 4953766


Awesome new tables or is that a different room?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Firing it up this weekend. My mothers have outgrown the nursery so I’m running them
> 
> 1 plant per light
> 
> View attachment 4953766


I love your garden gnome caretaker.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome new tables or is that a different room?


This is just the veg room. Getting the flower one all set up this weekend


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love your garden gnome caretaker.


He’s my kitty grass caretaker


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2021)

Please take your plant talk to appropriate forum.  

I was much happier with the way you all dealt with dotboy. Again, too nice to begin with. Bad LG! Next time let ma'am have his fun! Lol.

SH420


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Bunch of trolls

im outta here

good riddance


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Please take your plant talk to appropriate forum.
> 
> I was much happier with the way you all dealt with dotboy. Again, too nice to begin with. Bad LG! Next time let ma'am have his fun! Lol.
> 
> SH420


In my defence Jeff started it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bunch of trolls
> 
> im outta here
> 
> good riddance


Reported


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Reported
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953776


Kinda looks like @doublejj and myself.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

Thunderstorms all day! Perhaps some groceries and light house cleaning!!

My shoulder was hurting so bad last night...I iced it for over 2 hours to no avail., then broke out the icy hot for some smelly relief! I took 2 Aleve AND 2 Advil...nothing!



Is it Friday yet?? I was good all week and zero dabbing so far, although I was really tempted last night. One more day. Maybe


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thunderstorms all day! Perhaps some groceries and light house cleaning!!
> 
> My shoulder was hurting so bad last night...I iced it for over 2 hours to no avail., then broke out the icy hot for some smelly relief! I took 2 Aleve AND 2 Advil...nothing!
> 
> ...


Ouch! Do dabs make the shoulder feel better? To test it, you should do a sneaky one.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ouch! Do dabs make the shoulder feel better? To test it, you should do a sneaky one.


They do make me sleep better!! Yeah I have a feeling the weekend is coming early


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent over a half hour already cleaning up his mess & bogus reports.
> What a PITA.


LOL How many were regarding me? Mainy gets so upset.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, most days.
> 
> Man, did I hit ignore way too soon? Lol I missed it!


Good morning, sweetie, that's the down side to ignore. I hope you are feeling good today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thunderstorms all day! Perhaps some groceries and *light house cleaning!!*
> 
> My shoulder was hurting so bad last night...I iced it for over 2 hours to no avail., then broke out the icy hot for some smelly relief! I took 2 Aleve AND 2 Advil...nothing!
> 
> ...


Dude, take it easy already. Wtf do you have a lighthouse for anyway? 



SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, most days.
> 
> Man, did I hit ignore way too soon? Lol I missed it!


You missed copious amounts of gibberish, P/A childish behavior, but not much more.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, sweetie, that's the down side to ignore. I hope you are feeling good today


I hit the ignore button too, and I don't regret it for a moment!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ...snip...
> So weird to go crying to you, I wonder what he was hoping to achieve. I was totally suckered, I just thought he was an illiterate moron at first.


He's a troll. He was hoping to achieve attention. The way you deal on meeting someone is to be very pleasant and welcome them if they come in pleasantly or indeterminatively. Then on the second or third interaction find a reason to push them a bit. Use the word no if you can. 

That's the path for differentially diagnosing trolls.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dude, take it easy already. Wtf do you have a lighthouse for anyway?
> 
> View attachment 4953784
> 
> SH420


Ooh ooh I got this!! To grow POT!! light.... house..... meh never mind


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL How many were regarding me? Mainy gets so upset.


Actually none that I recall, he pretty much reported every other post with "bullying" even when it was completely his prodding that prompted it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Kinda looks like @doublejj and myself.


Yup and I know which one YOU are


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Definitely didn't like the dude asking for pix


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually none that I recall, he pretty much reported every other post with "bullying" even when it was completely his prodding that prompted it.


OMG I'm slipping!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bunch of trolls
> 
> im outta here
> 
> good riddance


Not hardly


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

hey i was nice when i told him "bye"......sheeesh.....

now the squirrel comment....was completely suited...i think.....

Morning all.....it's a hot steamy one down this direction...can believe i need 2 showers....ugh....

welp woke up this morning 74F with 88%humidity......high today 95F....yep the temp gloves are off.....

Coffee is up and fresh.....

ahhh potatoe and eggs....with green sauce.....yes please.....


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> .
> 
> That's the path for differentially diagnosing trolls.



Or tag me and I’ll super sleuth them out


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely didn't like the dude asking for pix


Missed your golden opportunity hun. Crazy goat gifs were made for photo requests!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely didn't like the dude asking for pix


that got me too....js


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Or tag me and I’ll super sleuth them out


Speaking of that I need to check and see if our lovable, racist, dispensary marketeer is still amongst the living.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who was he reporting? I'm dying to know... it was @BudmanTX wasn't it.


who me........


Nooooooooo


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of that I need to check and see if our lovable, racist, dispensary marketeer is still amongst the living.


Yup, she’s dragging her garbage can ass everywhere still I seen lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of that I need to check and see if our lovable, racist, dispensary marketeer is still amongst the living.


Only posts during Russian daytime hrs.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of that I need to check and see if our lovable, racist, dispensary marketeer is still amongst the living.


i get a strange feeling i know who you're talking about.....think the same one is trying to survive in Poly...js


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only posts during Russian daytime hrs.......


I really believe she's who she says she is in every way.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i get a strange feeling i know who you're talking about.....think the same one is trying to survive in Poly...js


She's not trying to survive. She's using RIU's scope to get readership on her views and push others to search Q-Tard bullshit. She's using it as a Facebook Wall.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's not trying to survive. She's using RIU's scope to get readership on her views and push others to search Q-Tard bullshit. She's using it as a Facebook Wall.


think you right on about that.......js....especially from what i've read


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's not trying to survive. She's using RIU's scope to get readership on her views and push others to search Q-Tard bullshit. She's using it as a Facebook Wall.


She's gone rogue; can't see how this behavior fits in well with a cannabis business model


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> She's gone rogue; can't see how this behavior fits in well with a cannabis business model


Someone, not me, should really consider alerting daddykins to reel in his gimp. I however am making another pot of coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back View attachment 4953653View attachment 4953654not to bad


how many? and when does the beer batter come out?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

why do i get the feeling this one is a few french fries short of a happy meal.......smh


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You missed copious amounts of gibberish, P/A childish behavior, but not much more.


speed reading (skipping insane posts)


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> speed reading (skipping insane posts)


Yeah, I skipped maybe 8 pages yesterday, twas a lot. I was reading half conversations and gave up, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I skipped maybe 8 pages yesterday, twas a lot. I was reading half conversations and gave up, lol.


Yeah sometimes you just can't catch up especially when we are 'bantering' ;D


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I skipped maybe 8 pages yesterday, twas a lot. I was reading half conversations and gave up, lol.


 Me too...I tried to vape myself into obliteration...and the worst part there was no chocolate in the house...well except for a single chocolate pudding cup, that I had to wait til my friend left to quickly devour!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

there are some things you just can't un-read......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

@Metasynth What's up bro? Riding your bike?? Hope you are well 

I went looking at new batteries...The one I bought has gone up $50 since last spring. And looking at 29" bike kits, which are also a little pricier than the 26" kits. But I can still buy everything for about $600, plus the donor bike...a Walmart special for $250 (two fify). I'm loving mine but it would be nice to have someone to ride with sometimes. 









Hyper Bicycle Men's 29" Explorer Mountain Bike, Hard Tail, Blue - Walmart.com


Arrives by tomorrow Buy Hyper Bicycle Men's 29" Explorer Mountain Bike, Hard Tail, Blue at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah sometimes you just can't catch up especially when we are 'bantering' ;D


It was that the conversations were half ignored. You guys looked insane


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

ok....these guys....sound good....ck it





first US tour


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was that the conversations were half ignored. You guys looked insane


We are, but that's beside the point. He did not fit into our socially normal insanity. Hence he was the outlier, or at least that's how I'm looking at it ;D


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We are, but that's beside the point. He did not fit into our socially normal insanity. Hence he was the outlier, or at least that's how I'm looking at it ;D


So you're saying you know I'm insane and don't care? Awwww friends! We should make Letterman jackets guys


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you're saying you know I'm insane and don't care? Awwww friends! We should make Letterman jackets guys


Aren't we all? It's important that your insanity is our type of insanity, luckily it appears to be  so, again,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you're saying you know I'm insane and don't care? Awwww friends! We should make Letterman jackets guys


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't we all? It's important that your insanity is our type of insanity, luckily it appears to be  so, again,
> View attachment 4953830





DarkWeb said:


>


These both seem like thinly veiled short jokes... I'm watching you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> These both seem like thinly veiled short jokes... I'm watching you.


Back away from the Sativa's sweetie, SLOWLY........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2021)

I've got my eyes on you all


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> These both seem like thinly veiled short jokes... I'm watching you.




nope, no short jokes from me......


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was that the conversations were half ignored. You guys looked insane


Yes Maam.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4953832
> 
> nope, no short jokes from me......


I'm above those...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm above those...


you too....lol

did find some pretty good memes though.....::snicker::snicker:::


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

When someone asked what the weather is like up there, I'd spit and say it's raining.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2021)

ICP is calling and coffee


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't we all? It's important that your insanity is our type of insanity, luckily it appears to be  so, again,
> View attachment 4953830


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

The vaporizer is loaded and I'm heading to the grocery store...

I'm on a roll...I did a load of laundry, cleaned a bathroom, cleaned out the freezer, including the whole chicken from 2015, which I had saved in case the pandemic got any worse!! I think that was the same chicken that fell out of the freezer and I caught it a week after rotator cuff surgery, and man did that hurt...So much so that they did another mri. That's now my "good" shoulder


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The vaporizer is loaded and I'm heading to the grocery store...
> 
> I'm on a roll...I did a load of laundry, cleaned a bathroom, cleaned out the freezer, including the whole chicken from 2015, which I had saved in case the pandemic got any worse!! I think that was the same chicken that fell out of the freezer and I caught it a week after rotator cuff surgery, and man did that hurt...So much so that they did another mri. That's now my "good" shoulder




LOL the whole chicken and nothing but the chicken. This WC is great.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Back away from the Sativa's sweetie, SLOWLY........


I just added caffiene to the mix. You can't make me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just added caffiene to the mix. You can't make me.


Meh, so I joined you. I was so stoned for a couple I couldn't answer a PM and then so caffeinated I couldn't stop wiggling. Possibly @manfredo 's chicken could!! Manfredo, get the fighting chicken's carcass, please.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> These both seem like thinly veiled short jokes... I'm watching you.


If so it's also at her expense, she's barely 5'1 if that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If so it's also at her expense, she's barely 5'1 if that


I think that is 4' Nothing on a good tape measure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think that is 4' Nothing on a good tape measure.


for some reason my mind went to the wizard of oz......hmmmmmmm


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> for some reason my mind went to the wizard of oz......hmmmmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

No flooding at my mom's place. I don't think she's hired anyone to mow the lawns or look after the gardens. It's all overgrown and looking like crap. Just leave and hope it looks after itself I guess.  I couldn't mow it today it's pouring, going to have to go back on the weekend and deal with that and hire a landscaper for the rest of the summer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No flooding at my mom's place. I don't think she's hired anyone to mow the lawns or look after the gardens. It's all overgrown and looking like crap. Just leave and hope it looks after itself I guess.  I couldn't mow it today it's pouring, going to have to go back on the weekend and deal with that and hire a landscaper for the rest of the summer.


Ever hear of a gardener with benefits. 

Good to hear the "No flooding" part though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No flooding at my mom's place. I don't think she's hired anyone to mow the lawns or look after the gardens. It's all overgrown and looking like crap. Just leave and hope it looks after itself I guess.  I couldn't mow it today it's pouring, going to have to go back on the weekend and deal with that and hire a landscaper for the rest of the summer.


 you could always get a couple of these....


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you could always get a couple of these....
> 
> View attachment 4953906


They could join in yoga also. Silly Californians.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No flooding at my mom's place. I don't think she's hired anyone to mow the lawns or look after the gardens. It's all overgrown and looking like crap. Just leave and hope it looks after itself I guess.  I couldn't mow it today it's pouring, going to have to go back on the weekend and deal with that and hire a landscaper for the rest of the summer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No flooding at my mom's place. I don't think she's hired anyone to mow the lawns or look after the gardens. It's all overgrown and looking like crap. Just leave and hope it looks after itself I guess.  I couldn't mow it today it's pouring, going to have to go back on the weekend and deal with that and hire a landscaper for the rest of the summer.


Happy there wasn't any flooding.

C2G is probably right


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy there wasn't any flooding.
> 
> C2G is probably right


There is a way to disambiguate. It's based on how you kept your room when you were a kid.

```
Do
If you were a neat freak it's you, go to your issue, else
    If you were not a neat freak, AND
       she cleaned your room, pick up her slack, OR
       she did not clean your room, mind your own business

End Loop
```


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There is a way to disambiguate. It's based on how you kept your room when you were a kid.
> 
> ```
> Do
> ...


I was thinking which sibling does it first is the permanent volunteer


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking which sibling does it first is the permanent volunteer


That should be added to the code. I was working from only child perspective.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4953907
> View attachment 4953908


100% Just pisses me off. I was the one doing their grocery shopping and errands at the start of covid. Two or three times a week and it's an hour drive each way. My brother and sister didn't come even once. I'm dealing with her place in Arizona and the boats, she doesn't even have to think about that. Now she's off in Ottawa for the rest of the summer having a good time with my sister and I'm left holding the bag. It's like having a teenager  I'm gonna take the weed wacker to her gardens, I'm not being gentle!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 100% Just pisses me off. I was the one doing their grocery shopping and errands at the start of covid. Two or three times a week and it's an hour drive each way. My brother and sister didn't come even once. I'm dealing with her place in Arizona and the boats, she doesn't even have to think about that. Now she's off in Ottawa for the rest of the summer having a good time with my sister and I'm left holding the bag. It's like having a teenager  I'm gonna take the weed wacker to her gardens, I'm not being gentle!


Take it easy......get someone to do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

garden + goats = plausible deniability......hmmmmmm

sorry mom i don't know how they got in there....kinda thing....

but in all seriousness.....go get someone to do it....and make sure to send the bill to them


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 100% Just pisses me off. I was the one doing their grocery shopping and errands at the start of covid. Two or three times a week and it's an hour drive each way. My brother and sister didn't come even once. I'm dealing with her place in Arizona and the boats, she doesn't even have to think about that. Now she's off in Ottawa for the rest of the summer having a good time with my sister and I'm left holding the bag. It's like having a teenager  I'm gonna take the weed wacker to her gardens, I'm not being gentle!


Ahhh @DarkWeb was right! Do your sister and brother have children? If so you just got revenge


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> garden + goats = plausible deniability......hmmmmmm
> 
> sorry mom i don't know how they got in there....kinda thing....
> 
> but in all seriousness.....go get someone to do it....and make sure to send the bill to them


I don't want to know where you live that goats could accidentally wander over for a munch and no one would look sideways!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Goats freakin stink. Males especially. There was a really cool one that I almost got......I wanted it. Figured I'd give it a night to think about..............You Can't Wash The Stench Off! Was like three days of scrubbing my hands lol ah that's why it was free to a good home.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ever hear of a gardener with benefits.
> 
> Good to hear the "No flooding" part though.


landscapers are almost always men 



DarkWeb said:


> Take it easy......get someone to do it.


She's been gone for three weeks. I suspect one of her neighbors got tired of it and mowed the front but the back looks like a wheat field. It's going to have to be raked and bagged and the yard is huge. I'm gonna get high and start calling companies. 



BudmanTX said:


> but in all seriousness.....go get someone to do it....and make sure to send the bill to them


I have her visa # and access to her bank account. 



curious2garden said:


> Ahhh @DarkWeb was right! Do your sister and brother have children? If so you just got revenge


My sister has one 15 months... too young to corrupt *YET*, my brother has never had a girlfriend for more than a year or two.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't want to know where you live that goats could accidentally wander over for a munch and no one would look sideways!
> View attachment 4953926


they're loveable beasts but anywho

back when i was younger that one of major trading stock goats and sheep, when i was younger my grandparents used to have a heard they used in the fields, they ran 3 fields....2 was corn, the other was a large garden bout 3/4 of an acre.....she used to open the gates up to clean out the frields by using the goats and sheep. They also had chicken, ducks, and 3 or 4 cows. They had the ability to clean a 3/4 in about 3 days.....they used to rent them to for other peoples gardens as well...they would call...we would load 3 or 4 of them...drop them of for a couple of days....clean garden area


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Goats freakin stink. Males especially. There was a really cool one that I almost got......I wanted it. Figured I'd give it a night to think about..............You Can't Wash The Stench Off! Was like three days of scrubbing my hands lol ah that's why it was free to a good home.......


@Bareback has a pet goat. Fo real!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Bareback has a pet goat. Fo real!


yeah he does....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> landscapers are almost always men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 but not gardeners  
#2 nice of the neighbor 
#3 awesome 
#4 sounds like your brother has time


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip........
> I have her visa # and access to her bank account.
> .......snip.........
> My sister has one 15 months... too young to corrupt *YET*, my brother has never had a girlfriend for more than a year or two.


It depends on how susceptible she is to guilt. Usually after raising children we are pretty unguiltable. It's like the known murderer who is trying to convince us this wasn't their fault this time. We figure you deserve it for some past murder, speaking hypothetically, to make a point, of course.

So if you can guilt her, you pay for it. If she's unguiltable use her money. Anyway that's what this Wedding Cake is telling me to tell you. 

Halfway there




God '70s music was horrid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> #1 but not gardeners
> #2 nice of the neighbor
> #3 awesome
> #4 sounds like your brother has time


He's in Kempville, just on the outskirts of Ottawa, about a four and a half hour drive from my mom's place so it's not really feasible. He was really good to me out of the blue recently so I can't hate on him too much.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's in Kempville, just on the outskirts of Ottawa, about a four and a half hour drive from my mom's place so it's not really feasible. He was really good to me out of the blue recently so I can't hate on him too much.


Damn you're all far then huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It depends on how susceptible she is to guilt. Usually after raising children we are pretty unguiltable. It's like the known murderer who is trying to convince us this wasn't their fault this time. We figure you deserve it for some past murder, speaking hypothetically, to make a point, of course.
> 
> So if you can guilt her, you pay for it. If she's unguiltable use her money. Anyway that's what this Wedding Cake is telling me to tell you.
> 
> ...


We're tight like that  I've never tried to guilt her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you're all far then huh?


Yea don't raise your kids in the boonies, they'll split at the first opportunity.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It depends on how susceptible she is to guilt. Usually after raising children we are pretty unguiltable. It's like the known murderer who is trying to convince us this wasn't their fault this time. We figure you deserve it for some past murder, speaking hypothetically, to make a point, of course.
> 
> So if you can guilt her, you pay for it. If she's unguiltable use her money. Anyway that's what this Wedding Cake is telling me to tell you.
> 
> ...


Wedding cake will never steer you wrong.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea don't raise your kids in the boonies, they'll split at the first opportunity.


no boonies....what???

hey i was raised in the boonies and look at me...perfectly aby normal....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 100% Just pisses me off. I was the one doing their grocery shopping and errands at the start of covid. Two or three times a week and it's an hour drive each way. My brother and sister didn't come even once. I'm dealing with her place in Arizona and the boats, she doesn't even have to think about that. Now she's off in Ottawa for the rest of the summer having a good time with my sister and I'm left holding the bag. It's like having a teenager  I'm gonna take the weed wacker to her gardens, I'm not being gentle!


There is always glyphosate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no boonies....what???
> 
> hey i was raised in the boonies and look at me...perfectly aby normal....


lol I couldn't wait to get out, especially when I was the only one left at home. My parents tried to get me to go to Lakehead university, offered to get me an apartment on my own. Nope I had to GTFO. 



Singlemalt said:


> There is always glyphosate


 Scorched earth! It's my mom lol I don't hate her, I just want her to be less flippant and deal with her shit.

I have a company coming tomorrow. $600 for August and September, I should become a landscaper. Damn!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I couldn't wait to get out, especially when I was the only one left at home. My parents tried to get me to go to Lakehead university, offered to get me an apartment on my own. Nope I had to GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried to get out really.....moved in to town for a while, came back, wanted to go further so i went to san marcos, tx, then moved back to town.....i just hated the noise and the nosy bs.....so i came back and stayed......sure is nice to walk on the porch in ur undies when cool, have a cup of coffee, nice smoke and read the new papers......plus about 8:30 out here....it goes quiet....peaceful....


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I couldn't wait to get out, especially when I was the only one left at home. My parents tried to get me to go to Lakehead university, offered to get me an apartment on my own. Nope I had to GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should see how much female topless landscapers charge, they are really expensive, from what I was told.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> You should see how much female topless landscapers charge, they are really expensive, from what I was told.


Couldn't find any females. 



https://www.newidea.com.au/naked-gardeners-australia



They're kinda homely tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i tried to get out really.....moved in to town for a while, came back, wanted to go further so i went to san marcos, tx, then moved back to town.....i just hated the noise and the nosy bs.....so i came back and stayed......sure is nice to walk on the porch in ur undies when cool, have a cup of coffee, nice smoke and read the new papers......plus about 8:30 out here....it goes quiet....peaceful....


I could handle it now as an adult with a car. As a kid I just thought it sucked.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't find any females.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could handle it now as an adult with a car. As a kid I just thought it sucked.


i live out here all my younger years, thought i needed a change....well i went, i saw, had enough.......i like peacful.....no railroad, no sirens, no hearing gun shots in the middle of the night......


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't find any females.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willing to bare, bares a lot of respect.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4953996


lol you only see his ass in the article. They're clearly not doing a lot of business it was a very white ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you only see his ass in the article. They're clearly not doing a lot of business it was a very white ass.


love...that was the reason i used the nope.gif...js...

there are thing now i can't un-see......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I couldn't wait to get out, especially when I was the only one left at home. My parents tried to get me to go to Lakehead university, offered to get me an apartment on my own. Nope I had to GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr, ummm sorry I get carried away in the moment. I'm getting better, 50 yrs ago I was a monster


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> love...that was the reason i used the nope.gif...js...
> 
> there are thing now i can't un-see......




@Singlemalt we can still be monsters.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4954002
> 
> @Singlemalt we can still be monsters.


You can, you're much cuter than I am; grumpy old men aren't cute anymore


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4954002
> 
> @Singlemalt we can still be monsters.


your turn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You can, you're much cuter than I am; grumpy old men aren't cute anymore


I disagree


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

t-minus 60 minutes until a four day long weekend starts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm more a keyboard warrior.





Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried stevia?


Yeah I’m sticking to indica


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 100% Just pisses me off. I was the one doing their grocery shopping and errands at the start of covid. Two or three times a week and it's an hour drive each way. My brother and sister didn't come even once. I'm dealing with her place in Arizona and the boats, she doesn't even have to think about that. Now she's off in Ottawa for the rest of the summer having a good time with my sister and I'm left holding the bag. It's like having a teenager  I'm gonna take the weed wacker to her gardens, I'm not being gentle!


Buy a gallon of Roundup and spray everything that's alive...then, blame it on your brother!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2021)

@Rsawr


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

It's so calm in here this evening.


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's so calm in here this evening.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

I can be obnoxious! What's everybody up to tonight...?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can be obnoxious! What's everybody up to tonight...?


6'2".


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> 6'2".


That’s sorta high.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s sorta high.


Haven't indulged in buds this evening yet. Still smoking meats though.


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Haven't indulged in buds this evening yet. Still smoking meats though.


How many?

Axn for a friend.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Haven't indulged in buds this evening yet. Still smoking meats though.


mmm...


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Where's Gary?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Finishing up the salmon on the gas grill, it is really thick. Have a dozen brats on the smoker.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Finishing up the salmon on the gas grill, it is really thick. Have a dozen brats on the smoker.


I'll be there in a few. You got any spicy mustard over there, or should I bring some?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll be there in a few. You got any spicy mustard over there, or should I bring some?


I could add some siracha, or some cayenne, or some horseradish, to some regular mustard...lol.


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I could add some siracha, or some cayenne, or some horseradish, to some regular mustard...lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I could add some siracha, or some cayenne, or some horseradish, to some regular mustard...lol.


fresh minced garlic and chili oil is a nice mix to mustard if you don't have a premixed bottle


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Had to change the propane tank on the grill.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Had to change the propane tank on the grill.


Hate it when that happens

Going to exchange mine this weekend....picked up some pork ribs today.....cook on the gas finish on the smoker


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

I can almost taste the weekend! No dabs for me today, but I did vape an ungodly amount of dry herb.

Nursing the shoulder, and let the dabs begin in the morning. Actually I want to do some cleaning down there, so perfect!! A little bit of cleaning, a dab or two, a little MORE cleaning, another dab 

Ohhhhhh. I just remembered, I went shopping and I have chocolate!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I can almost taste the weekend! No dabs for me today, but I did vape an ungodly amount of dry herb.
> 
> Nursing the shoulder, and let the dabs begin in the morning. Actually I want to do some cleaning down there, so perfect!! A little bit of cleaning, a dab or two, a little MORE cleaning, another dab
> 
> ...


Munchies?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> 6'2".


Same here.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

I am short :[ But I can go for the ankles quick like...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am short :[ But I can go for the ankles quick like...


You're own?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're own?
> Asking for a friend.


Depends who has my back....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Depends who has my back....


Which side?....jk


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

In the end, she wasn't half bad.....made for a good oil...js...last year's experiment js


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4954245
> View attachment 4954246
> 
> In the end, she wasn't half bad.....made for a good oil...js...last year's experiment js


What was the experiment?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What was the experiment?


If it will grow...js..loved what it did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

good morning. Happy Friday!

the beach was part of the plan for today, but I think it going to be a bit chilly for that


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> good morning. Happy Friday!
> 
> the beach was part of the plan for today, but I think it going to be a bit chilly for that
> 
> View attachment 4954425


You can have albertas 32 Celsius 

I don’t want it anymore

bring on winter please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You can have albertas 32 Celsius
> 
> I don’t want it anymore
> 
> bring on winter please


I’d take it. Do you have a/c? I know a few Albertans and they don’t.

I couldn’t handle your long cold winters


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

Coffee must have coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> View attachment 4954138


sad face from @lokie and @DarkWeb???


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’d take it. Do you have a/c? I know a few Albertans and they don’t.
> 
> I couldn’t handle your long cold winters


I had central air put in about 10 years ago and literally only have used it maybe 20 times up until this year. This year it’s been running for 2 months straight now haha. It’s been brutal here this year.

I love the cold, bring it back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

Morning


I am done with rain. 

What's going on? Weekend plans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I had central air put in about 10 years ago and literally only have used it maybe 20 times up until this year. This year it’s been running for 2 months straight now haha. It’s been brutal here this year.
> 
> I love the cold, bring it back.


Dude it's 63° out and my ac is on high.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sad face from @lokie and @DarkWeb???


Traitors...


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

And good morning, chill people. Happy Friday! Big weekend plans coming up?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4954435
> 
> I am done with rain.
> ...


Had 3 inches of water in the garage yesterday today rebuilding the grow room and now I'm wishing that this would work on bk78 grow room lol


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude it's 63° out and my ac is on high.


Sorry I don’t understand the third world imperial system. Can you put it in metric for me please?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry I don’t understand the third world imperial system. Can you put it in metric for me please?


You can Google it........


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Traitors...


I don't know what she's talking about


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what she's talking about


GASLIGHTING TRAITORS!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can Google it........


Nah


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nah


You don't know both? Come on bud what are they teaching up there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I had central air put in about 10 years ago and literally only have used it maybe 20 times up until this year. This year it’s been running for 2 months straight now haha. It’s been brutal here this year.
> 
> I love the cold, bring it back.


bet you’re glad you made that call. Crazy what’s been going on out west. 49 degrees celcius in Lytton BC.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Traitors...


IKR! The watermelon flavour is amazing!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! The watermelon flavour is amazing!


I'm all in on the iced tea flavors..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4954435
> 
> I am done with rain.
> ...


supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday So probably indoor things. Our case count is under 200 for the whole province, I wonder if it’s safe to go to the movies. I forget what buttered popcorn tastes like


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bet you’re glad you made that call. Crazy what’s been going on out west. 49 degrees celcius in Lytton BC.



Yup. We had a full week of 40+ here. Maybe Greta was right about this climate change


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup. We had a full week of 40+ here. Maybe Greta was right about this climate change


That sounds miserable. Is it humid where you are?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday So probably indoor things. Our case count is under 200 for the whole province, I wonder if it’s safe to go to the movies. I forget what buttered popcorn tastes like


Sunday night-Monday for us. Then it's pretty dry during the week. I gotta start stacking wood.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds miserable. Is it humid where you are?



It varies day to day depending if we get rain or not (Which we haven’t had in a month) 

but it normally hovers around 60-70% during summer, 20-30% during winter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm all in on the iced tea flavors..


I haven’t tried twisted tea. Does it have caffeine?


bk78 said:


> Yup. We had a full week of 40+ here. Maybe Greta was right about this climate change


Wow! We haven’t hit 40 once this year


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven’t tried twisted tea. Does it have caffeine?
> 
> 
> Wow! We haven’t hit 40 once this year


My wife likes the tea. Peach or half and half


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven’t tried twisted tea. Does it have caffeine?
> 
> 
> Wow! We haven’t hit 40 once this year


These ones. The Peach rules.


Not sure about twisted tea, seen it before...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> These ones. The Peach rules.
> View attachment 4954450
> 
> Not sure about twisted tea, seen it before...


I'll have to look for some for her. See if she likes them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> These ones. The Peach rules.
> View attachment 4954450
> 
> Not sure about twisted tea, seen it before...


That’s new to me. I only saw the seltzer ones yesterday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

I did pool maintenance most of the day and sometime tomorrow I'll be doing a lot more of it. I'm surprised you guys couldn't hear me swearing. You can only put off stuff for so long.


Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! The watermelon flavour is amazing!


Wait, watermelon what?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee must have coffee View attachment 4954433


Good morning Jeff and everyone. Today is an entire pot of coffee day and then a nap.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Traitors...


Children...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did pool maintenance most of the day and sometime tomorrow I'll be doing a lot more of it. I'm surprised you guys couldn't hear me swearing. You can only put off stuff for so long.
> 
> Wait, watermelon what?











White Claw Hard Seltzer Watermelon


473 mL can




www.lcbo.com





And only 140 calories for the big cans


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> White Claw Hard Seltzer Watermelon
> 
> 
> 473 mL can
> ...


Not bad, 2 grams carbs too. I could do that, thanks LG and Rsawr.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4954245
> View attachment 4954246
> 
> In the end, she wasn't half bad.....made for a good oil...js...last year's experiment js


i miss that mutant......one of my wierder ones i've come across....i was looking at the rest of the photos i had of this one last night after i posted this......

Morning all...hope everyone is gtg

woke up to a humid 74F this morning 90% humidity......it's gonna be a steamer here....high today 96F but it will feel like 105F

Coffee is up and ready to rock.......and it's Friday....been eyeing the lake down the road....hmmm wonder if i can escape early in the morning....prolly not, it's a good wish though....

ok Lets hit these bacon and egg taco's........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

ok i'm gonna feel that hot sauce later...... ..........


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did pool maintenance most of the day and sometime tomorrow I'll be doing a lot more of it. I'm surprised you guys couldn't hear me swearing. You can only put off stuff for so long.
> 
> Wait, watermelon what?


I thought I heard a rattle of "For fucks sakes" in the Aether...


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And good morning, chill people. Happy Friday! Big weekend plans coming up?


up-potting seedlings, ....hmmm, guess I will have to recover on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> up-potting seedlings, ....hmmm, guess I will have to recover on Saturday and Sunday.


Haha! I did the same, but only 5. Rest your back, lift from the thighs. How big are you potting up?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought I heard a rattle of "For fucks sakes" in the Aether...


and i thought it was the green atomic flash i saw in the west........


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Haha! I did the same, but only 5. Rest your back, lift from the thighs. How big are you potting up?


7 gallon, anything larger is too hard to move around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought I heard a rattle of "For fucks sakes" in the Aether...


Yeah I kicked the pool heater and called it worthless at one point and it's not its' fault.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> 7 gallon, anything larger is too hard to move around.


I stick with my dinky 5 gallons, but I am not outdoor, so I don't have the best light source. You in soil? I like that coco is a bit lighter :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I stick with my dinky 5 gallons, but I am not outdoor, so I don't have the best light source. You in soil? I like that coco is a bit lighter :]


2 gallons for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I kicked the pool heater and called it worthless at one point and it's not its' fault.


ummm why do i get the strange feeling instead of "worthless" the wording was a little more stronger......hmmm....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I stick with my dinky 5 gallons, but I am not outdoor, so I don't have the best light source. You in soil? I like that coco is a bit lighter :]


3 to 4.5 for me.....js


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 2 gallons for me


I can't think of a reason to fill my 5 gallon pots all the way, I end up at 4 gallon of coco. They seem fine with it as long as they get enough food. Are root issues a more common thing in soil? Why so many 7 gallon pots indoors?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I kicked the pool heater and called it worthless at one point and it's not its' fault.


Pool heater


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't think of a reason to fill my 5 gallon pots all the way, I end up at 4 gallon of coco. They seem fine with it as long as they get enough food. Are root issues a more common thing in soil? Why so many 7 gallon pots indoors?


I think you require more volume in soil because you have to feed it with the soil itself. Whereas we just pour ours in. So volume doesn't matter as much to us. But that's just my thoughts since I've never grown in soil.


DarkWeb said:


> Pool heater


 
Seems crazy in August right? In January it all makes sense.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> grown in soil.


The soil I use only has enough nutrients for a few weeks so my nutes mix is basically what they live on.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pool heater


I was thinking I'd volunteer. I blow a lotta hot air. She can call me names...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking I'd volunteer. I blow a lotta hot air. She can call me names...


Yes, but then I couldn't kick you. I make it a rule to only kick inanimate objects!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't think of a reason to fill my 5 gallon pots all the way, I end up at 4 gallon of coco. They seem fine with it as long as they get enough food. Are root issues a more common thing in soil? Why so many 7 gallon pots indoors?


7g and 10g bags for me, but it's organic soil....that's why!! I was just bitching about carrying 16 tubs of soil up the stairs, to be rejuvenated and re-used at some point. I have 4 garbage cans full, about 120 gallons of super soil brewing and ready for my fall indoor crop.

Organic tastes better


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> . Are root issues a more common thing in soil?


it's all about the makeup of the soil, tbh.......and i hardly ever had a root issue with my stuff...js


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but then I couldn't kick you. I make it a rule to only kick inanimate objects!


I tried, guys.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 7g and 10g bags for me, but it's organic soil....that's why!! I was just bitching about carrying 16 tubs of soil up the stairs, to be rejuvenated and re-used at some point. I have 4 garbage cans full, about 120 gallons of super soil brewing and ready for my fall indoor crop.
> 
> Organic tastes better


I believe it. Once I move and I have more space I am gonna start a soil. I want to try a side by side with salts and a supersoil!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I believe it. Once I move and I have more space I am gonna start a soil. I want to try a side by side with salts and a supersoil!


that's cool....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I tried, guys.


Thank you for the GREAT laugh. I read this as, "I tried guys" and I'm still stone cold sober LOL I have no excuse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you for the GREAT laugh. I read this as, "I tried guys" and I'm still stone cold sober LOL I have no excuse.


i am too.....while i'm at work...every now and again i'll go hide in the back.....most of the time i'm sober.....but after 6pm.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 7g and 10g bags for me, but it's organic soil....that's why!! I was just bitching about carrying 16 tubs of soil up the stairs, to be rejuvenated and re-used at some point. I have 4 garbage cans full, about 120 gallons of super soil brewing and ready for my fall indoor crop.
> 
> *Organic tastes better*


Let's be serious, donuts taste WAY better! I'm in it for the high. Take care of that back hun


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)

It's almost noon and the press is warm


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you for the GREAT laugh. I read this as, "I tried guys" and I'm still stone cold sober LOL I have no excuse.


That too...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff and everyone. Today is an entire pot of coffee day and then a nap.


Working on my second pot


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

Monster energy watermelon for me. Need the cold and bubbly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but then I couldn't kick you. I make it a rule to only kick inanimate objects!


Keeping my knee away from you it's Teflon and I'm not sure if that counts there might be a loophole in your rules


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Monster energy watermelon for me. Need the cold and bubbly.


Lol, just finished one w/lil splash of vodka & and some 91 . Then saw this






wtf, is that time already


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol, just finished one w/lil splash of vodka & and some 91 . Then saw this


Back away from the sharp things while drunk, caffeinated, and probably high, sir or ma'am


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Back away from the sharp things while drunk, caffeinated, and probably high, sir or ma'am


I like sharp thing he he he ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like sharp thing he he he ha ha ha











Bad Axe Throwing | Where Axe Throwing Lives


Experience the rush of axe throwing at Bad Axe Throwing. Book your birthday party, bachelor/bachelorette party or corporate event today! #1 on TripAdvisor.




badaxethrowing.com





and alcohol, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 30, 2021)

Lol, I’m good w/sharp things . It’s the late night roll it up drunk posting that always gets me in semi trouble w/ the og locals ,content is content,hahah , need a breathalyzer on my phone on bbq days .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bad Axe Throwing | Where Axe Throwing Lives
> 
> 
> Experience the rush of axe throwing at Bad Axe Throwing. Book your birthday party, bachelor/bachelorette party or corporate event today! #1 on TripAdvisor.
> ...


And axes lead to swords lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And axes lead to swords lol


The drunk barbarian fails his con save...?


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4954546


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

and i thought they were kidding on the news on quake activity in Texas....boy i was wrong....





__





Latest Earthquakes in Texas, USA, Today: Past 24 Hours


Latest quakes in or near Texas, USA, now or today. See if there was a quake in or near Texas, USA just now! Find how many recent quakes there were, report a quake if you felt one!



www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i thought they were kidding on the news on quake activity in Texas....boy i was wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the frack is going on?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> What the frack is going on?


i fracking don't know....smh

why does this sound like episode of Battlestar Galatica already........


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

You two crack me up.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

The wife told me about a deal with Yellowstone seven-point something


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

It was on YouTube so I don't know if real or not


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife told me about a deal with Yellowstone seven-point something


yellowstone...aka the super volcano that if it blows will wipe the US out.....and change temps across the globe....supposedly...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was on YouTube so I don't know if real or not


becareful of youtube some stuff on there no to good...js....grain of salt i how i take it....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> becareful of youtube some stuff on there no to good...js....grain of salt i how i take it....


What do you mean I can't take YouTube's word as gospel


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do you mean I can't take YouTube's word as gospel


well remember that volcano i've been watching in Iceland.....i found one vid saying that lava was gone from the volcano, while another one on the same date showing it boil over with lava and a new vent along the side.......

i've also found a few outlets that were very sketchy as it were as well.......some left winged and some right winged big time......so..my advice question everything please....when viewing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

Did some electrical work on my room. Tired of that already. We’re gonna go hangout at the ROM for the afternoon then meet up with some friends for Chinese.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did some electrical work on my room. Tired of that already. We’re gonna go hangout at the ROM for the afternoon then meet up with some friends for Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 4954639


nice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice


Thanks! Also installed a box so the wires to the drivers aren’t just drilled through the wall

I need to find a 8mm barbed bulkhead for my blumat

gonna be so much neater when I’m done


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yellowstone...aka the super volcano that if it blows will wipe the US out.....and change temps across the globe....supposedly...


It will have to get a move on then because we are changing the climate all by ourselves!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did some electrical work on my room. Tired of that already. We’re gonna go hangout at the *ROM* for the afternoon then meet up with some friends for Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 4954639


In my world that comes out as Range of Motion.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It will have to get a move on then because we are changing the climate all by ourselves!


yeah we are........this year has been weird......we get frozen with a 9F high.....north dakota goes to 105, upper NW and Canada 110 to 115, nothing in the tropics as of now.......smh......been an older report that a shelf in the south breaks off that the size of new york state......i dunno....crazy to see and watch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In my world that comes out as Range of Motion.


royal Ontario museum









Royal Ontario Museum


The Royal Ontario Museum showcases art, culture and nature from around the world and across the ages. Canada's largest and most comprehensive museum is home to a world-class collection of 13 million art objects and natural history specimens, featured in 40 gallery and exhibition spaces.




www.rom.on.ca


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm downright scared of what this winter will bring!! On several levels!!

Record breaking temps., dryness, flooding, and lets not forget about the new coronavirus variant that's thriving because we are such dumbasses!!

k, back to my regularly scheduled dab...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> royal Ontario museum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have fun, and be careful.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm downright scared of what this winter will bring!! On several levels!!
> 
> Record breaking temps., dryness, flooding, and lets not forget about the new coronavirus variant that's thriving because we are such dumbasses!!
> 
> k, back to my regularly scheduled dab...


My completely unsolicited advice please get a good reusable respirator now. They are cheap and you need N100 packs. I imagine we will all be back into those motherfuckers a time or three before this shit is over. 

Edited to add:
PS I've been considering upgrading to a full face. If I was still working I'd be wearing a PAPR.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

Mask mandates are back up on base.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My completely unsolicited advice please get a good reusable respirator now. They are cheap and you need N100 packs. I imagine we will all be back into those motherfuckers a time or three before this shit is over.
> 
> Edited to add:
> PS I've been considering upgrading to a full face. If I was still working I'd be wearing a PAPR.


Can you recommend one? 

Yeah I am hoping my student rental sale goes through...Even if they are vaccinated, they are still nasty germ spreaders and I'll keep my ass home and high!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mask mandates are back up on base.


all bases here too, plus vaccinations too.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can you recommend one?
> 
> Yeah I am hoping my student rental sale goes through...Even if they are vaccinated, they are still nasty germ spreaders and I'll keep my ass home and high!


I'd recommend the 3M 750X (I wear a 7501 because short, medium normals 7502, tall with a horse face 7503)

I use the 3M 69021 packs but any N100 pack will usually work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

can't believe i'm re looking at Texas Geologically....learned a little bit of this in 5th grade, when had to take Texas History as a class.....smh


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd recommend the 3M 750X (I wear a 7501 because short, medium normals 7502, tall with a horse face 7503)
> 
> I use the 3M 69021 packs but any N100 pack will usually work.


Pink was cheaper than all the other filter colors :]


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I believe it. Once I move and I have more space I am gonna start a soil. I want to try a side by side with salts and a supersoil!


2parts high quality compost, don’t cheap out
2 parts worm castings
1 part coco
2 parts perlite
That was my soil base easy simple, always produced. Takes 2 months to cook is hot though.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)

I had a very low key, but productive day...Re-organizing my basement workshop and laundry room. It's nice not having many plants going right now..Just a couple in veg, just so I'll have a few ready to flower and clone in the fall.

Much cooler here today...I'm not even wanting to go for a bike ride. But I might put a jacket on and go!

I had probably 5 pounds of freezer burned chicken I cooked up on the grill for the foxes today, and I'm gonna de-bone it first though. Ever see a dog choke on a chicken bone? I couldn't do that to a fox! They had freezer burned sausages and stuffed shells last night, that all looked fine once I cooked it. Funny I don't remember what I ate, but I remember what I fed wild animals 

Yep, I am that stoned that I am cooking for the fox!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a very low key, but productive day...Re-organizing my basement workshop and laundry room. It's nice not having many plants going right now..Just a couple in veg, just so I'll have a few ready to flower and clone in the fall.
> 
> Much cooler here today...I'm not even wanting to go for a bike ride. But I might put a jacket on and go!
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll be there in a few. You got any spicy mustard over there, or should I bring some?


This shouts for tuna mustard.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a very low key, but productive day...Re-organizing my basement workshop and laundry room. It's nice not having many plants going right now..Just a couple in veg, just so I'll have a few ready to flower and clone in the fall.
> 
> Much cooler here today...I'm not even wanting to go for a bike ride. But I might put a jacket on and go!
> 
> ...


Just hit record before you go out there and try to hand feed it. And maybe another dab or 2 before the attempt. Just for courage.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This shouts for tuna mustard.
> 
> View attachment 4954762


You recommend this version, or the seedy one with spices? I love mustard!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a very low key, but productive day...Re-organizing my basement workshop and laundry room. It's nice not having many plants going right now..Just a couple in veg, just so I'll have a few ready to flower and clone in the fall.
> 
> Much cooler here today...I'm not even wanting to go for a bike ride. But I might put a jacket on and go!
> 
> ...


I have cooked for ravens. Kindred spirit says hi.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a very low key, but productive day...Re-organizing my basement workshop and laundry room. It's nice not having many plants going right now..Just a couple in veg, just so I'll have a few ready to flower and clone in the fall.
> 
> Much cooler here today...I'm not even wanting to go for a bike ride. But I might put a jacket on and go!
> 
> ...


Check this out, poor little, cute guy.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/arctic-fox-rescue-iceberg-1.4720525


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You recommend this version, or the seedy one with spices? I love mustard!


That one “mittelscharf” is the bullseye.

for seedy mustards this is Mecca.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check this out, poor little, cute guy.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/arctic-fox-rescue-iceberg-1.4720525


props to the guys that save the little one...good story....thanks..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That one “mittelscharf” is the bullseye.
> 
> for seedy mustards this is Mecca.


Too sweet for me. I prefer the Kühne Mustard.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Too sweet for me. I prefer the Kühne Mustard.


Ohhhhh but with Bratwurst

gonna have to swing by Continental


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhhhh but with Bratwurst
> 
> gonna have to swing by Continental


Or their majestic, final form;


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Or their majestic, final form;
> View attachment 4954789


(to 80s power guitar) it’s been so long


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (to 80s power guitar) it’s been so long


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

Damn I want that! October is coming


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I want that! October is coming


Julifest is a thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Julifest is a thing











Julifest - Halestorm Brewing Company - Untappd


Julifest by Halestorm Brewing Company is a Märzen style beer, which has 5 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




untappd.com


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2021)

Mmm chicken


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well remember that volcano i've been watching in Iceland.....i found one vid saying that lava was gone from the volcano, while another one on the same date showing it boil over with lava and a new vent along the side.......
> 
> i've also found a few outlets that were very sketchy as it were as well.......some left winged and some right winged big time......so..my advice question everything please....when viewing....


Yuppers will do


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mmm chickenView attachment 4954865


Nice.....so how did you the chicken...?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers will do


Question everything...you choose ..js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2021)

It’s 46 degrees outside


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s 46 degrees outside


Hot coffee?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s 46 degrees outside


Morning






50° here........or 10 for you @bk78


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hot coffee?


Yes it is Coffee to all


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, good morning DW, don't hurt anyone. The coffee is over there. O.O


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Who can believe that this is Cindy Lou Who


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh man what the f*** happened to me I used to be able to go days but a little bit of work yesterday tour me up aww s*** that's right I got old


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good day mate

19 for me currently, supposed to surpass 30 again today


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh man what the f*** happened to me I used to be able to go days but a little bit of work yesterday tour me up aww s*** that's right I got old


We should all record the creaks and pops our joints make. Bet we could cut a sick beat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Odin said he will keep time with his tail and if extra pain is needed he will just beat them with his tail


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Well Sabre has been super sad and lonely since his brother passed away a week ago, so I filled out adoption papers for this little girl yesterday.

Probably only hear back next week if I get her or not.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well Sabre has been super sad and lonely since his brother passed away a week ago, so I filled out adoption papers for this little girl yesterday.
> 
> Probably only hear back next week if I get her or not.
> 
> View attachment 4955188View attachment 4955189


Sorry for your loss BK definitely looks like a bundle of cuteness though


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well Sabre has been super sad and lonely since his brother passed away a week ago, so I filled out adoption papers for this little girl yesterday.
> 
> Probably only hear back next week if I get her or not.
> 
> View attachment 4955188View attachment 4955189


Miss our cat. It's been about three years without her. She had a cat grass growing in my f&d table all the time  

Good luck she's super cute.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well Sabre has been super sad and lonely since his brother passed away a week ago, so I filled out adoption papers for this little girl yesterday.
> 
> Probably only hear back next week if I get her or not.
> 
> View attachment 4955188View attachment 4955189


Ahhhh


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Jul 31, 2021)

West coast time... Check it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

GrowdoBaggins said:


> West coast time... Check it out.


Those posts go here:





The Daily Nugg,


Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to...



rollitup.org





Or in the grow forums. Welcome to RIU


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Those posts go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright alright, so strict, jeez.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I stick with my dinky 5 gallons, but I am not outdoor, so I don't have the best light source. You in soil? I like that coco is a bit lighter :]


Make my soil from that coot stole from Cornell University.

Took about 30 minutes and then I had to rest.


curious2garden said:


> I think you require more volume in soil because you have to feed it with the soil itself. Whereas we just pour ours in. So volume doesn't matter as much to us. But that's just my thoughts since I've never grown in soil.
> 
> 
> Seems crazy in August right? In January it all makes sense.


That is my take, feeding plants from the breakdown of organic material, 7 seems to be the smallest size to get that to work.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 31, 2021)

Still working on coffee.

House appraisal yesterday for refinancing, seemed to go okay. 3/4 done, just waiting for the underwriter! Rate for 30 year fixed mortgage = 2.375%, geez, my first house in 1979 was 10.25% and I paid points to get the rate.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

GrowdoBaggins said:


> Alright alright, so strict, jeez.


Jeez so sensitive


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Jeez so sensitive


Welcome to the mad house known as RIU looking forward to seeing what you do next as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Still working on coffee.


I always go for the energy drinks on work days. I hope my heart doesn't mind too much.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always go for the energy drinks on work days. I hope my heart doesn't mind too much.


 Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4955303 Breakfast of ChampionsView attachment 4955304


So much caffiene. Are you sure you don't hover?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So much caffiene. Are you sure you don't hover?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

It has all that you need and it is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

And the facts are as follows


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

I've heard quite a few (read "too many") reports of people having considerable health issues from energy drinks.
No thanks & I'm naturally amped anyway.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the facts are as follows View attachment 4955317


Never tried those. How they taste.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've heard quite a few (read "too many") reports of people having considerable health issues from energy drinks.
> No thanks & I'm naturally amped anyway.


I hope the fact that I am not dumb enough to drink 600mg of caffiene daily mitigates some of that...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've heard quite a few (read "too many") reports of people having considerable health issues from energy drinks.
> No thanks & I'm naturally amped anyway.


That what the coffee coffee coffee is for the all natural way of doing things


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never tried those. How they taste.


Better than most to me anyway


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

And I swear it's not the caffeine making my hand shake


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always go for the energy drinks on work days. I hope my heart doesn't mind too much.


I used to have cases of redbull and monster on hand at all times. Whiskey, weed and redbull got me through so much lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2021)

I swear I was hallucinating on many 5hr energy's one time.......that and partying for a few days 



Years ago........One cup of green tea with honey now lol fuck that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well Sabre has been super sad and lonely since his brother passed away a week ago, so I filled out adoption papers for this little girl yesterday.
> 
> Probably only hear back next week if I get her or not.
> 
> View attachment 4955188View attachment 4955189


That's some cuteness right there....hope u get her...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Jeez so sensitive


Right....sheesh


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I swear I was hallucinating on many 5hr energy's one time.......that and partying for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago........One cup of green tea with honey now lol fuck that


Wow, I am not a partier... at least not for long enough that it would cut into my naps. You sound wild!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2021)

That’s the exact reason you drink many many , death to naps unless you dream in color of course then I get it , let’s sleep & get tuned back in .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s 46 degrees outside


I had the heat on this morning...It was 50f when I got up...outdoors, that is.

Must be the border is open...One of the students I rented too is coming down tomorrow to move in...I wasn't expecting any of them for a few more weeks...Ugh, here goes the bullshit!

I JUST realized tomorrow is August 1st also


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow, I am not a partier... at least not for long enough that it would cut into my naps. You sound wild!


Not anymore lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not anymore lol


Those wild days huh....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

I've had those wild night myself.....some of them were cool, others just glad I survived...js


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 31, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> That’s the exact reason you drink many many , death to naps unless you dream in color of course then I get it , let’s sleep & get tuned back in .


You dream in black and white?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> You dream in black and white?


depends on how hard we work


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not anymore lol


Growing up in the 70's in S Fla the Coke was outstanding - we would party all weekend long.

Oh, the joys of youth.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Growing up in the 70's in S Fla the Coke was outstanding - we would party all weekend long.
> 
> Oh, the joys of youth.


Yeah, settle me in for chatting over joints and a fire pit over dancing any day. 
Being young takes too much damn energy!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

Awoke, went outside (very excited ) grabbed the bong View attachment 4954887 and a bud, hustled to the dock, did three good whacks then swam ( in my boxers) way out into lake to witness my firmament " on fire".


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Growing up in the 70's in S Fla the Coke was outstanding - we would party all weekend long.
> 
> Oh, the joys of youth.


The rock, the shine/irridescense......the flake, the f'ing head, just to damn good...........
Wasn't dumb enough to ruin my life.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

Okie dokie


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

Looks like me and the grasshoppers are at war...little bastards


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

OK, finished cleaning the yard, got rid of an old truck bench set that the dogs ripped up, and cleaned that mess up...only thing I have to finish is watering the garden...this heat.  theni start inside stuff. Got some window tint I need to put on the windows to do tonight...

And yeah my name has changed


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like me and the grasshoppers are at war...little bastards


Great fishing bait !


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Great fishing bait !


Okie dokie...

Personally I like stink bait


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Rod was born near me...... a local hero.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2021)

Hmmmm


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Okie dokie...
> 
> Personally I like stink bait


Apologies. I really shouldn't of mentioned it.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.  
Anyone do anything fun this weekend? Lollapalooza happening here. Maskless sardines on the trains all weekend. Hello Delta, stay a while.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

coffee to you all and once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

Morning






Rain later


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the rain. Good luck being lazy :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do think I have enough weed to get to that point but aww man that would be the shit lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

More is needed


----------



## Retired engineer (Aug 1, 2021)

My ass will be pinned to the couch most of this rainy morning...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

Retired engineer said:


> My ass will be pinned to the couch most of this rainy morning...


May I suggest indica instead of pins ha ha ha welcome to the mad house


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> May I suggest indica instead of pins ha ha ha welcome to the mad house


If you want a challenge, try sativa. Sitting still on the couch when there is a cobweb RIGHT THERE is always fun.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

A little Rozay to start the day

Good morning @DarkWeb what’s the temperature today


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> A little Rozay to start the day
> 
> Good morning @DarkWeb what’s the temperature today
> 
> View attachment 4955804


60° with 15.3 mm of rain later


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Busted. Got caught working. Lol. I didn't even start coffee yet and she still busted me. Maybe it was the coughing 

   

SH420


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 60° with 15.3 mm of rain later


Ugh we need rain bad, so many fires still burning out of control

Looks like we may get some this coming week, but I won’t hold my breath. 

another +35 day scheduled for today here


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ugh we need rain bad, so many fires still burning out of control
> 
> Looks like we may get some this coming week, but I won’t hold my breath.
> 
> another +35 day scheduled for today here


Too much water here. Really bad flooding and washed out roads and properties. Some people stuck with no way out or in to their homes. Sucks, where's the happy medium


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Awoke, went outside (very excited ) grabbed the bong View attachment 4954887 and a bud, hustled to the dock, did three good whacks then swam ( in my boxers) way out into lake to witness my firmament " on fire".
> 
> The rock, the shine/irridescense......the flake, the f'ing head, just to damn good...........
> Wasn't dumb enough to ruin my life.


Theses replies all mixed up....apologies


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Too much water here. Really bad flooding and washed out roads and properties. Some people stuck with no way out or in to their homes. Sucks, where's the happy medium


Man that sucks to here do you have any damages


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that sucks to here do you have any damages


Nothing for me.....wife saw a bunch on her way to work on Friday. And I saw a buddy yesterday that showed me some pix of a friend's washed out road. They're stuck. Thanks for asking.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> .......snip.........
> Wasn't dumb enough to ruin my life.


Ahhh c'mon you're speaking like your life is over. There's still time, never give up


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh c'mon you're speaking like your life is over. There's still time, never give up




It makes the "dumb stuff" easier to forget too


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 60° with 15.3 mm of rain later


LOL Not even an inch!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Busted. *Got caught working*. Lol. I didn't even start coffee yet and she still busted me. Maybe it was the coughing
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


We can catch that kind of shift in the ether. It's the female super power referred to as intuition when in reality it's just being aware of minor shifts in energy (situational awareness).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nothing for me.....wife saw a bunch on her way to work on Friday. And I saw a buddy yesterday that showed me some pix of a friend's washed out road. They're stuck. Thanks for asking.


Stay safe out there


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We can catch that kind of shift in the ether. It's the female super power referred to as intuition when in reality it's just being aware of minor shifts in energy (situational awareness).


Yeah, she let's me think she's not paying attention but she says things and I know she knows. 
The gm in Texas just called me. Dude it's Sunday, mamashark's gonna be pissed! 
Lol too late. 
He's in trouble too. Lol.
Happy wife, happy life. 
Ah, the good life... lol.






SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

Just got in from the heat, time for some drag racing in Pomona on TV, some ice tea, and some space tomatoes. Britney force #1 qualifier  good for her....time to relax a little....


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Just got in from the heat, time for some drag racing in Pomona on TV, some ice tea, and some space tomatoes. Britney force #1 qualifier  good for her....time to relax a little....


I have it recording now. Britney needs to back up her qualifying on race day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Just got in from the heat, *time for some drag racing* in Pomona on TV, some ice tea, and some space tomatoes. Britney force #1 qualifier  good for her....time to relax a little....


This?


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Oops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Oops.


Yep....that was very expensive....hope the chassis isn't bent after that too..

First round of bikes is on now, semi's are set, top fuel next Britney had a bi run...


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep....that was very expensive....hope the chassis isn't bent after that too..
> 
> First round of bikes is on now, semi's are set, top fuel next Britney had a bi run...


Don't say anything, I'll watch it in a bit. I prefer to skip over Tony running his mouth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't say anything, I'll watch it in a bit. I prefer to skip over Tony running his mouth.


No worries, no spoilers from me, it's a good race


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

Working on these while watching


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep....that was very expensive....hope the chassis isn't bent after that too..
> 
> First round of bikes is on now, semi's are set, top fuel next Britney had a bi run...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

Made a promise not gonna spoil it for @raratt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Oops.


That's what can happen when you build bomb's for a living.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's what can happen when you build bomb's for a living.


Especially ones that can go 330mph in a quarter mile.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning @DarkWeb


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Rod was born near me...... a local hero.


Me too...we must be neighbors!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2021)

Puttering away in my room today


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Puttering away in my room today
> 
> View attachment 4956170View attachment 4956171View attachment 4956172


You are so messy!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You are so messy!!


But her room is very neat!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But her room is very neat!


Yep....not a dust bunny to be found in her place, I bet! 

My first Canadian student arrived today. He was so cute...he was sneaking a girl in....His mom  I saw her hiding in the car, and I invited her in, and chatted her up. I don't think she speaks much English, but I thought it was sweet his mom was moving him in. And I could tell by her smiles she approved of the place.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You are so messy!!


I was thinking she needs baseboard and crown molding. That would really set it off! Lol.

SH420


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Puttering away in my room today
> 
> View attachment 4956170View attachment 4956171View attachment 4956172


I feel like a absolute slob now. Off to tidy my wires hanging everywhere now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

It's Sunday. I've paid my bills for August, done!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

anyone hungry....?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4956227
> 
> anyone hungry....?


Yes! Where's the beers?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes! Where's the beers?


Right here...

Plus a little space tomatoes


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm just throwing a steak on the grill in a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

Man...You guys might force me to cook something. So far it has been a bowl of cereal (Of course the Cocoa Puffs) and a plate of pizza rolls. 

I have bacon, fresh tomatoes, cheese, and English muffins.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Man...You guys might force me to cook something. So far it has been a bowl of cereal (Of course the Cocoa Puffs) and a plate of pizza rolls.
> 
> I have bacon, fresh tomatoes, cheese, and English muffins.....


Blt's it is,toated muffins..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Right here...
> View attachment 4956237
> Plus a little space tomatoes


Be my best friend? Please?! I have beers!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2021)

Sob, I can't spell "toasted" wtf....

Nvm...scale 1 to 10....think it hit 14...

See ya tomorrow..


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Blt's it is,toated muffins..


They were delicious! With fresh tomato from my garden


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4956227
> 
> anyone hungry....?


I hate you every morning and now this!?!
Gah! 

I need a taco! This will have to do for now...




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Morning.


Yay, Monday


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4956384
> 
> Yay, Monday


Good morning (so far)


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2021)

Morning, A bowl and back to bed for a while. just a minute.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4956384
> 
> Yay, Monday


Yay monday! Wait, why is everyone else sad?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

Coffee to all may you get the caffeine that is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

Dam a ruff start to the day


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you get the caffeine that is needed View attachment 4956409


I forgot coffee at the store. Instant it is...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I forgot coffee at the store. Instant it is...


Now that's a ruff start


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that's a ruff start


Yeaaaah, but I don't have work, so I might skip the instant coffee and just walk over to the corner bakery and get a cup. excuses excuses


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday. I actually mean that too. Today is simcoe day, last day of the long weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep....not a dust bunny to be found in her place, I bet!


I may be a little over the top with cleaning and organizing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

So my son and his wife are fostering to adopt and for the last 2 weeks I have watched a 3 and 5 year old wrap a 6 foot 6 375 pound man around every finger and toe that they possess and to see this happen does a body good.!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

I must away to trim jail. I hope my jailor doesn't mind if I smoke off the vine...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I must away to trim jail. I hope my jailor doesn't mind if I smoke off the vine...


how many plants today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how many plants today?


Uhhh 1 to jars, one to the gallows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Uhhh 1 to jars, one to the gallows.


that’s not too bad, you’ll be out by noon with good behaviour. Is that it for the harvest?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s not too bad, you’ll be out by noon with good behaviour. Is that it for the harvest?


Nope 2 more ladies going that are probably gonna push 14 weeks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

More is needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Ah, I'm not impressed. The bottom looks better imo. I think if I poured it differently it would be nicer. Trying to figure out how to get that same effect on the top.



Edit: I guess for molds this is how it goes......but for what I want to do it will work because I'd still be pouring from the top and not in a mold like this. Sorry just thinking out loud


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, I'm not impressed. The bottom looks better imo. I think if I poured it differently it wou be nicer. Trying to figure out how to get that same effect on the top.
> View attachment 4956448
> View attachment 4956449


It's still nice. Really cool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope 2 more ladies going that are probably gonna push 14 weeks.


 Flowering time? That’s crazy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, I'm not impressed. The bottom looks better imo. I think if I poured it differently it wou be nicer. Trying to figure out how to get that same effect on the top.
> View attachment 4956448
> View attachment 4956449
> 
> Edit: I guess for molds this is how it goes......but for what I want to do it will work because I'd still be pouring from the top and not in a mold like this. Sorry just thinking out loud


could you take a layer off with a router and buff it out? You for sure have a router.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flowering time? That’s crazy!


Yeah, one is a hybrid that is the super tall one I mentioned, probably just a sativa leaner, the other was stressed at flip and had a slow start, but she finally took off. I had the space.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, I'm not impressed. The bottom looks better imo. I think if I poured it differently it wou be nicer. Trying to figure out how to get that same effect on the top.
> View attachment 4956448
> View attachment 4956449
> 
> Edit: I guess for molds this is how it goes......but for what I want to do it will work because I'd still be pouring from the top and not in a mold like this. Sorry just thinking out loud


Does that last one glow in the dark that would be the shit


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's still nice. Really cool


Thanks. I edited it.....I think for what I want to achieve it will work. In molds you pour the piece upsidedown. And I'll be pouring from the top for other things.......so it'll work. Happy I'm doing these little things first. I also would like to find a epoxy that gets harder......this is slightly pliable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does that last one glow in the dark that would be the shit


No, but that's doable.......in all different colors too. 



Laughing Grass said:


> could you take a layer off with a router and buff it out? You for sure have a router.


More than one  

That's why I'm doing these so I can get it right without fucking up a big piece.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks. I edited it.....I think for what I want to achieve it will work. In molds you pour the piece upsidedown. And I'll be pouring from the top for other things.......so it'll work. Happy I'm doing these little things first. I also would like to find a epoxy that gets harder......this is slightly pliable.


A thought pop take some metal shavings and add to the epoxy resin hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A thought pop take some metal shavings and add to the epoxy resin hmmm


LOL well there is a piece of weed in it. After I poured it I stepped back and lit my pipe and a piece fell out.....so I left it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh oh a pot leaf in the middle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL well there is a piece of weed in it. After I poured it I stepped back and lit my pipe and a piece fell out.....so I left it
> View attachment 4956472


That is awesome by the way


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL well there is a piece of weed in it. After I poured it I stepped back and lit my pipe and a piece fell out.....so I left it
> View attachment 4956472


You could make trays with leaves from your favorite strains pressed in, if you can protect the leaf while pouring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh oh a pot leaf in the middle


Yes that's something I want to do.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday. I actually mean that too. Today is simcoe day, last day of the long weekend


I learned this when I was "Today" old.
TY


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I may be a little over the top with cleaning and organizing


My mom was like that. Growing up, if I'd get something out of the refridge, she'd be right behind me wiping my fingerprints. My bed would be made for me by the time I ate breakfast every day, my laundry always done and put away, and the house was ALWAYS spotless. Always!!

I use to be more like her, and every Sunday was cleaning day for me...But nowadays my body hurts too much to keep it that clean, so I get by with a few dust bunnies 

Getting out of bed was a huge challenge this morning...Thank God for coffee!! Looks like a nice week with warming temps! I need a vacation!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

okay what did i do now......sheesh.....oh that was good stuff last night.......wife had to get me cause i was passed out on the couch.....it was a good long day.....still kinda burnt cause of the sun....it's all good

well woke up this morning to a rainy...yes i said rainy 72F this morning......rain should finish bout 1......high today 88F......this weather is freaky....hmmm

Coffee is up and ready to rock......

Time for taco's.....so i took a little left over sliced them up and add egg to it fried it up, add to tortilla....bingo taco....plus a little sauce.....yeah i'm gonna feel that later.....good stuff...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Be my best friend? Please?! I have beers!!!


i thought we already were

is the beer and extra incentive???


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They were delicious! With fresh tomato from my garden


Nice.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hate you every morning and now this!?!
> Gah!
> 
> I need a taco! This will have to do for now...
> ...


Now that's a taco.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i thought we already were
> 
> is the beer and extra incentive???


No, it's cuz I wanted to see how bad our spelling could get if we had beers together!


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They were delicious! With fresh tomato from my garden


I've been selling some of mine, only getting $2 a pound but it is better than wasting them. Sold some zucchini also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, it's cuz I wanted to see how bad our spelling could get if we had beers together!


oh it got worse as the night progressed love.....

when i hit that 14......it was all over...

i was even screwing up playing my NBA video game last night


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've been selling some of mine, only getting $2 a pound but it is better than wasting them. Sold some zucchini also.


i donated some green beans and some okra to my neighbor saturday......my zucchini's didn't make for some reason this year....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh it got worse as the night progressed love.....
> 
> when i hit that 14......it was all over...
> 
> i was even screwing up playing my NBA video game last night


I accidentally double dosed my green dragon, then after i had a SINGLE beer, my entire brain exploded. I was so high, I could not function. It was great.
I did end up staying up til like 4 and doing random shit.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> green beans


I've had a hard time with mine this year, he drip line I was using didn't drip enough so they were drying out. I made a new line and they are getting better, the heat didn't help either.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I accidentally double dosed my green dragon, then after i had a SINGLE beer, my entire brain exploded. I was so high, I could not function. It was great.
> I did end up staying up til like 4 and doing random shit.


think i had my first smoke about the time the race started...i kicked back started snacking a little, first beer didn't happen till 6, then i was working on the food.....got the fire started in the smoker pit....then i was up to my 3rd smoke and second beer....notice to the NW rain storm coming, watched that form with another...pretty awesome to watch btw.....then i went inside had nother smoke and a beer.......went outside to ck on things got the garden watered and the dogs and got the dogs feed......came back inside...so when i came on here i was well....lets say pretty toasted.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've had a hard time with mine this year, he drip line I was using didn't drip enough so they were drying out. I made a new line and they are getting better, the heat didn't help either.


mine are coming in like crazy this year...for some reason the zucc's just did't like it.....had a nice plant...just no production.....i did have it in a large pot...kinda wondering if that was it.....maybe next season i need to move it to an above ground bead or something....still on the fence


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2021)

My vegetables aren't doing great either, although this one's coming along


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My vegetables aren't doing great either, although this one's coming alongView attachment 4956554


tomato plants pop up in the most weirdest places these days.....go figure


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

you know after watching the race this weekend.....i was impressed on how many women are involved these days.......shirley is an hell of an insperation to these ladies


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

Breaky with dad = check 

Grocery shopping for the week = check

Transplant the beasts = check

Take clones from my 4 mothers = check

Tidy my room as nice as @Laughing Grass = FAIL

Get high = on it


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> tomato plants pop up in the most weirdest places these days.....go figure


Yeah it was in plain sight for the guys who pumped my septic tank 2 weeks ago. If it disappears, I'll know who took it.....Not that it will do me any good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it was in plain sight for the guys who pumped my septic tank 2 weeks ago. If it disappears, I'll know who took it.....Not that it will do me any good.


best place to hide something, is in plain sight.......go figure...

got to admit i've done that plenty of times.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

Yummy


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dam a ruff start to the day View attachment 4956412


two of my granddaughters showed up during coffee, just now finishing my wake and ...


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I may be a little over the top with cleaning and organizing


not possible


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I accidentally double dosed my green dragon, then after i had a SINGLE beer, my entire brain exploded. I was so high, I could not function. It was great.
> I did end up staying up til like 4 and doing random shit.


It must have been in the air, my wife decided Sunday was a good time to micro-dose some cubes. Sounded good to me.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I forgot coffee at the store. Instant it is...


that's not right


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> best place to hide something, is in plain sight.......go figure...
> 
> got to admit i've done that plenty of times.....


Yeah, I can't find shit I hide either.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 2, 2021)

Putting thangs up so they will not get lost and it works just as long as you don't need said item again ever


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. Doctor's office visit today, then cleaning. Wooo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

Morning.






Who's with me?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are we forcing to do what?

Oh, you meant smoking?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Who are we forcing to do what?
> 
> Oh, you meant smoking?


No, no, not forcing.........but everyone else is doing it


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

And it's really good


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And it's really good


I am smoking out of my new harvest, so I am like a kid in a candy store. Next few days I am gonna be really floaty.

Whatcha got in the pipe


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am smoking out of my new harvest, so I am like a kid in a candy store. Next few days I am gonna be really floaty.
> 
> Whatcha got in the pipe


Laughing Buddha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2021)

Aww coffee is such a good thing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww coffee is such a good thing View attachment 4957084


On my 3rd cup. Just got to work.. Just took a dab. 1 more and in to the office I go. 
Have a good day all!

   

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> On my 3rd cup. Just got to work.. Just took a dab. 1 more and in to the office I go.
> Have a good day all!
> 
> 
> ...


 you mean that you didn't work all night not sure if I'm buying it confirmation is needed lol have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

good morning, happy Tuesday. I think I need a vacation and detox from the past four days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My mom was like that. Growing up, if I'd get something out of the refridge, she'd be right behind me wiping my fingerprints. My bed would be made for me by the time I ate breakfast every day, my laundry always done and put away, and the house was ALWAYS spotless. Always!!
> 
> I use to be more like her, and every Sunday was cleaning day for me...But nowadays my body hurts too much to keep it that clean, so I get by with a few dust bunnies
> 
> Getting out of bed was a huge challenge this morning...Thank God for coffee!! Looks like a nice week with warming temps! I need a vacation!!!!


We're both pretty good about tidying up after ourselves so it's not a lot to maintain. My mom was a lot like that and my dad and brother were animals lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

My partner's work is making all the trainers and staff that interact with the public do covid tests three days a week. She was not happy and talked about taking a layoff until the new year all weekend. The test kits arrived yesterday and they're saliva tests, no brain poke... I don't blame her, I wouldn't be willing to do that three days a week either.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner's work is making all the trainers and staff that interact with the public do covid tests three days a week. She was not happy and talked about taking a layoff until the new year all weekend. The test kits arrived yesterday and they're saliva tests, no brain poke... I don't blame her, I wouldn't be willing to do that three days a week either.
> 
> View attachment 4957103


I'm stocking up on essentials again...Masks are back to much of NY. Not my county yet, but neighboring counties. It's going to be another long winter! (for those lucky enough to survive it)  Thanks to everyone who couldn't bother to be vaccinated


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

Same here, new respirator, and a few extra bottles of alcohol just in case...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm stocking up on essentials again...Masks are back to much of NY. Not my county yet, but neighboring counties. It's going to be another long winter! (for those lucky enough to survive it)  Thanks to everyone who couldn't bother to be vaccinated





Rsawr said:


> Same here, new respirator, and a few extra bottles of alcohol just in case...


So frustrating. I'm betting all the gyms and restaurants will be closed again by October at the latest if the current trends continue.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So frustrating. I'm betting all the gyms and restaurants will be closed again by October at the latest if the current trends continue.


Yup... for sure they will be. What a frustrating time to live in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup... for sure they will be. What a frustrating time to live in


are mask mandates back in your area?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

@Singlemalt


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are mask mandates back in your area?


Not yet, but give us 2 weeks after Lollapalooza. They will be.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt


Instigator aincha?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Instigator aincha?


Perish the thought. His response totally reminded me of you tho.

edit: maybe a little.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

I love how Carlo alerted and immediately paid attention when he heard "pineapple"
edit: betcha when they get married he won't allow pineapple pizza in the home


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not yet, but give us 2 weeks after Lollapalooza. They will be.


We went to restaurants twice this weekend. Felt weird being indoors with strangers not wearing a mask. I'm kinda glad they're still required in all retail settings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I love how Carlo alerted and immediately paid attention when he heard "pineapple"
> edit: betcha when they get married he won't allow pineapple pizza in the home


"I can't continue to live here" being a little dramatic. 

Is pineapple used in any dishes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone is having a good day.....well so far

Lollapalooza is still happening....sheesh i remember going to that in the 90's in Houston and Dallas.....

welp woke up to a semi humid 74F this morning 90% humidity....high today 90F

Coffee is fresh and hot....so come and get it.....

Now to takle these potato and egg taco's........and play some bill here at the shop...it's statement time.....i hate writing these checks....but what is a buisness to do without parts.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We went to restaurants twice this weekend. Felt weird being indoors with strangers not wearing a mask. I'm kinda glad they're still required in all retail settings.


Last Tuesday went to lunch with my ex at our favorite sushi rest. There have been news articles about patrons being complete assholes since covid. Sure enough some customers were being dicks cuz it was taking too long to serve and give you the bill. Our waitress was working her ass off and the couple next to us were bitching up a storm. I suggested they shut the fuck up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

awe man...can't believe she dropped out.....well with her health i can see why.....god speed and good luck...









'America's Got Talent' contestant departs show due to cancer battle | CNN


"America's Got Talent" star Jane Marczewski has withdrawn from the competition due to health issues as she battles cancer.




www.cnn.com





she got a well deserved golden buzzer


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> "I can't continue to live here" being a little dramatic.
> 
> Is pineapple used in any dishes?


Not that I'm aware of; my people are Sicilians and Calabrese which have some N. African/Moorish/Berber culinary influences; besides mainland Italy/Greek/ etc


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> good morning, happy Tuesday. I think I need a vacation and detox from the past four days.


Tuesday you say? Wow I lost Monday somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner's work is making all the trainers and staff that interact with the public do covid tests three days a week. She was not happy and talked about taking a layoff until the new year all weekend. The test kits arrived yesterday and they're saliva tests, no brain poke... I don't blame her, I wouldn't be willing to do that three days a week either.
> 
> View attachment 4957103


What does she think will be different in 2022?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 3, 2021)

Mosquito landed on my cheek. Think I just bitch slapped myself into next tuesday


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Mosquito landed on my cheek. Think I just bitch slapped myself into next tuesday


That little bastard tricked you...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt


Poutine with pineapple?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That little bastard tricked you...


or the little bastard is sitting there going "HA HA, missed me"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That little bastard tricked you...


They are sneaky little shits and according to @ANC they don't like us very much





Random Jabber Jibber thread


We pulled our own panels, thank you. Speed handle to the rescue. I smacked myself in the forehead once with one, it came off the screw and somehow the rotating motion translated to backward motion. Had to look around and see if anyone witnessed that one. Mornin. Did you forget about the...



rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Last Tuesday went to lunch with my ex at our favorite sushi rest. There have been news articles about patrons being complete assholes since covid. Sure enough some customers were being dicks cuz it was taking too long to serve and give you the bill. Our waitress was working her ass off and the couple next to us were bitching up a storm. I suggested they shut the fuck up.


People suck! I think everyone should have to do a small stint in a customer service type job so they know what serving people is like. I've been out four times since we reopened in July. I haven't seen any rude people yet, everyone seems to be a great mood and happy to be allowed out again. Was the sushi good? We had Chinese at a place that is new to us. If it moved I ate it! 



Singlemalt said:


> Not that I'm aware of; my people are Sicilians and Calabrese which have some N. African/Moorish/Berber culinary influences; besides mainland Italy/Greek/ etc


North African? Do they ever make spicy veggies in a Tanine oven? 



curious2garden said:


> What does she think will be different in 2022?


Kinda hoping the fourth wave should it happen would be over in the new year.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip...........
> Kinda hoping the fourth wave should it happen would be over in the new year.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I can't find shit I hide either.


Still cant find my seeds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Poutine with pineapple?


Looks vile! Not sure why the pineapple is white. 









Pineapple Express Poutine | Visit https://www.thespudster.com/ for more! | By The Spudster | Facebook


9.9K views, 14 likes, 1 loves, 2 comments, 27 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from The Spudster: Visit https://www.thespudster.com/ for more!




fb.watch


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks vile! Not sure why the pineapple is white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's how it feels to them on a pizza LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4957148


Hope is all I got when everything else is out of our control.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure that's how it feels to them on a pizza LOL


I would probably like it tho.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hope is all I got when everything else is out of our control.


Hope is a good thing...don't let nothing get you down love....i have hope everyday when i wake up and go through my day that i know in the end "everything is gonna be ok"

P.s....Honestly, Control is an illusion


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hope is all I got when everything else is out of our control.


That is a very good point. 

I think that's why we are seeing such an epidemic of depression. Hope is a powerless condition and powerlessness leads to depression. Depression is usually rage turned inward because of feelings of powerlessness to internal and external conditions.

We were trained in times of public health disaster to plan and find the edge of the wedge we could control. Then plan to take more ground back. I think the spit tests thrice weekly to stay open are a scathingly brilliant idea and as long as I was young and healthy and vaccinated I'd be all in!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

and she's still going


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> .......snip......... Control is an illusion


Carefully planned control in areas of your own purview is what pulls victory out of the jaws of defeat. Sure you won't always be successful. But you go in with a plan and often god favors the prepared.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Carefully planned control in areas of your own purview is what pulls victory out of the jaws of defeat. Sure you won't always be successful. But you go in with a plan and often god favors the prepared.


but what about that eventful monkey wrench that get's thrown in, the planned control....well doesn't it get stirred as it were...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> but what about that eventful monkey wrench that get's thrown in, the planned control....well doesn't it get stirred as it were...


What eventual monkey wrench? There is no inevitable monkey wrench. That's the argument that gets you to quit before starting. There will be challenges. You meet them. You change your plan of action. You change the ground you take and you keep moving. 

The reason humans are the apex predators on this planet is because of our neocortex. We are puzzle solvers. We evolve and in that evolution is our future.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What eventual monkey wrench? There is no inevitable monkey wrench.


It's the other humans... They're the wrench.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's the other humans... They're the wrench.


How so?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

i use that line with this anology

try to control water......you can do everything you can to control water right.....but in reality it will control you...you can try to do everything in your power to control water...build dams, wells, etc....in the end it find a way to get away....the water will go around, over, and through a dam, the well the water will seep into ground and come out somewhere else...water will move mountains, rocks, streets, buildings.....so where is the control


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How so?


I got vaccinated, all my friends got vaccinated, the city had great infrastructure in the face of a pandemic. We wore masks, we closed up shops. Then people refused to get vaccines and came over to my state. I planned and followed instructions, and wanted a summer. They wrenched me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i use that line with this anology
> 
> try to control water......you can do everything you can to control water right.....but in reality it will control you...you can try to do everything in your power to control water...build dams, wells, etc....in the end it find a way to get away....the water will go around, over, and through a dam, the well the water will seep into ground and come out somewhere else...water will move mountains, rocks, streets, buildings.....so where is the control


How did we make it to the moon?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How did we make it to the moon?


If you think about the dinky tin can they were in for too long do you get vertigo too? Our grow rooms have more tech than that garbage had...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How did we make it to the moon?


hope, that we did a good job building the rocket

hope , we got the math right

hope, then when it got there that the fine people who were in it will get back safely......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got vaccinated, all my friends got vaccinated, the city had great infrastructure in the face of a pandemic. We wore masks, we closed up shops. Then people refused to get vaccines and came over to my state. I planned and followed instructions, and *wanted a summer. They wrenched me*.


We are facing a die off event. What we want doesn't matter. Our emotions need to be shelved. We have to do our best to keep ourselves safe and ride this out. We can't emerge out from under our rocks or caves until this is over. This is a very smart predator. It's a machine. There's no emotion on it's side that is what makes it so very dangerous. 



Rsawr said:


> If you think about the dinky tin can they were in for too long do you get vertigo too? Our grow rooms have more tech than that garbage had...


I watched every step of the way. They were in tech that was engineered to meet the moment. It was pretty awesome to see that display of our technology and we need to expand on that and get off this planet. Keeping all one's eggs in one basket isn't sustainable.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We evolve and in that evolution is our future.


Adapt and overcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hope, that we did a good job building the rocket
> 
> hope , we got the math right
> 
> hope, then when it got there that the fine people who were in it will get back safely......


Nope we did not get to the moon on hope. I knew some of those engineers. There was no hope it was all built on science, and probability and statistics is part of science.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Adapt and overcome.


Exactly and that gives you power.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope we did not get to the moon on hope. I knew some of those engineers. There was no hope it was all built on science, and probability and statistics is part of science.


i agree with you on that, love...

but those same scientist, engineers, etc....still had hope.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That is a very good point.
> 
> I think that's why we are seeing such an epidemic of depression. Hope is a powerless condition and powerlessness leads to depression. Depression is usually rage turned inward because of feelings of powerlessness to internal and external conditions.
> 
> We were trained in times of public health disaster to plan and find the edge of the wedge we could control. Then plan to take more ground back. I think the spit tests thrice weekly to stay open are a scathingly brilliant idea and as long as I was young and healthy and vaccinated I'd be all in!


I struggled a lot with depression, anxiety and hopelessness as things kept spiralling out of control. I'm sure that can be said of most of us over the past couple years. My darkest points were when I couldn't see a way out and lost hope. Gimme a little shred of hope and I can hang on. 

She's fine with the saliva test, it's the PCR nasal swab test she didn't want to do again. I did it once and I hope I never have to do it again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I struggled a lot with depression, anxiety and hopelessness as things kept spiralling out of control. I'm sure that can be said of most of us over the past couple years. My darkest points were when I couldn't see a way out and lost hope. Gimme a little shred of hope and I can hang on.
> 
> She's fine with the saliva test, it's the PCR nasal swab test she didn't want to do again. I did it once and I hope I never have to do it again.


i sorry your going through that...really i am...

we're all here if you need us....js......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i agree with you on that, love...
> 
> but those same scientist, engineers, etc....still had hope.....


Of course we are all human and we all have feelings. That's the point of the neocortex. It allows humans to make decisions from a locus of facts vs feelings. It allows us to act contrary to our emotions. It allows us to short circuit reflex.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I struggled a lot with depression, anxiety and hopelessness as things kept spiralling out of control. I'm sure that can be said of most of us over the past couple years. My darkest points were when I couldn't see a way out and lost hope. Gimme a little shred of hope and I can hang on.
> 
> She's fine with the saliva test, it's the PCR nasal swab test she didn't want to do again. I did it once and I hope I never have to do it again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course we are all human and we all have feelings. That's the point of the neocortex. It allows humans to make decisions from a locus of facts vs feelings. It allows us to act contrary to our emotions. It allows us to short circuit reflex.


that we are....and it's sometimes hard to seperate the two.....the ultimate war in the mind.....reason vs emotion


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Poutine with pineapple?


And fried pork belly


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And fried pork belly


Pork belly glazed in pineapple juice sounds kinda fly...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pork belly glazed in pineapple juice sounds kinda fly...


Pork and pineapple with brown sugar are a match made in heaven.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

you guys are making me hungry again......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

I had some of that homemade bacon this morning........damn the 3# is going fast


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had some of that homemade bacon this morning........damn the 3# is going fast


ever tried that thick cut bacon???


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ever tried that thick cut bacon???


Yeah I've been experimenting with how thick I cut it. I smoked a whole slab on Saturday.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Poutang with pineapple?


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I've been experimenting with how thick I cut it. I smoked a whole slab on Saturday.
> View attachment 4957222


1/8 inch???


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What eventual monkey wrench? There is no inevitable monkey wrench. That's the argument that gets you to quit before starting. There will be challenges. You meet them. You change your plan of action. You change the ground you take and you keep moving.
> 
> The reason humans are the apex predators on this planet is because of our neocortex. We are puzzle solvers. We evolve and in that evolution is our future.


John Prine line:
Say you drive a Chevy
Say you drive a Ford
You say you drive around the town till you just get bored
And then you change your mind
For something else to do
And your heart gets bored with your mind and it changes you.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Been looking at this smoker to replace the freebie one I have that is rusting out








Nexgrill 29 in. Barrel Charcoal Grill/Smoker in Black 810-0029 - The Home Depot


Meet the new Nexgrill 29 in. Barrel Charcoal Grill with Smoker. This unit offers the versatility of grilling and smoking all in 1 high quality, affordable, ready for anything grill. With 741 sq. in of



www.homedepot.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> FIFY


I'd eat that!



BudmanTX said:


> 1/8 inch???


Yeah somewhere around there is where I'm finding the perfect cut


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> FIFY


Island delicacy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Been looking at this smoker to replace the freebie one I have that is rusting out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice...i need to look into a new gas one for the porch.......i was gonna use my old one....opened the lid....and went ewwwww.......

i used my upright smoker for the stuff i did this weekend.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah somewhere around there is where I'm finding the perfect cut


that's the thickness i got for those Bodi poppers i made this weekend...came out great.....

oops spell ck....boudin...i always say Bodi...oops


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Been looking at this smoker to replace the freebie one I have that is rusting out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar one for probably 7 years. Works good but works best if you seal everything when you build the grill. 




__





BBQ gaskets for smoker doors lids fire box and cook chamber | BBQ Smoker Supply


Top Quality, High heat, LavaLock & FireBlack Ultra temp gaskets for Fireboxes, Cook chambers lids and doors!




bbqsmokersupply.com





Just felt on the doors works wonders. More control of the burn and less wasted smoke


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> upright smoker


I've been debating on one of those, but this one can be used as a small charcoal grill also. My gas grill has a lifetime warranty on the burner parts, so I just contact them when anything rusts out.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2021)

It feels like a fall day here. I had a jacket on this morning!! And made spaghetti last night. The nights are getting colder  

Gave my outdoor girls a shot ot Regalia and Venerate this morning, and fertilized them. I only have 3 outdoor plants and 2 of them are looking good...I predict "about a pound". It's all Black Lime Bubba. 

Shoulder is killing me and I have 2 weeks to go before my next injections. I'm gonna try and find a good shoulder doctor here and get a 2nd opinion, and maybe I can find a good shoulder surgeon closer. The other one is 100 miles away.



raratt said:


> I've been debating on one of those, but this one can be used as a small charcoal grill also. My gas grill has a lifetime warranty on the burner parts, so I just contact them when anything rusts out.


How is your powdery mildew doing? I was thinking about you when I was mixing up the Regalia this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> ......snip......
> And your heart gets bored with your mind and it changes you.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It feels like a fall day here. I had a jacket on this morning!! And made spaghetti last night. The nights are getting colder
> 
> Gave my outdoor girls a shot ot Regalia and Venerate this morning, and fertilized them. I only have 3 outdoor plants and 2 of them are looking good...I predict "about a pound". It's all Black Lime Bubba.
> 
> ...


They aren't pretty, but I only have 3 in the flower room, sprayed the other day with Regalia. I have plenty on deck waiting to go out there that don't have mildew. My son went a bit crazy popping beans, the veg closet is almost full. Bubba Kush, Blackberry Wedding Cake, C 99, and a couple Sativa CBD plants. Still can't really see sex on them yet though. I should get a pic...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've been debating on one of those, but this one can be used as a small charcoal grill also. My gas grill has a lifetime warranty on the burner parts, so I just contact them when anything rusts out.


I bought that gas upright last year and loved it. It's to bad that the paint was shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've been debating on one of those, but this one can be used as a small charcoal grill also. My gas grill has a lifetime warranty on the burner parts, so I just contact them when anything rusts out.


mine works wonders man

now my gas one...it's about 7yrs old......and it's a little ruff....lid won't close all the way down....little rusty inside now since it's off the porch..etc..think it time for an upgrade

i'm also looking for a side bye side, kinda like the one your looking at...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i sorry your going through that...really i am...
> 
> we're all here if you need us....js......





raratt said:


>


My outlook is so much better than it was this spring. Money problems were causing me to lose the most sleep. If not for for both of our parents we would have had to file for bankruptcy and sell possessions. And the vaccine thing weighed so heavy. The provincial road map for vaccines showed that we wouldn't be eligible for the vaccine until some time in early 2022. When I got my first shot in April I went back to to the car and uncontrollably bawled my eyes out. It was just such a relief to finally see a little light at the end of the tunnel. It blows my mind that there's dummies who won't take it while the rest of the world is dying for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> mine works wonders man
> 
> now my gas one...it's about 7yrs old......and it's a little ruff....lid won't close all the way down....little rusty inside now since it's off the porch..etc..think it time for an upgrade
> 
> i'm also looking for a side bye side, kinda like the one your looking at...


What ones are you looking at for uprights?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What ones are you looking at for uprights?



this is my upright...works very well...2 chamber area....this is what i used last weekend for that cook....
now i have been looking at one of these


for a burn pit, and bbq pit for the garden area....

and also one of these or similiar


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4957258
> this is my upright...works very well...2 chamber area....this is what i used last weekend for that cook....
> now i have been looking at one of these
> View attachment 4957263
> ...


Thought you were on the lookout for another upright.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

We're not allowed to use charcoal grills on our patio


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought you were on the lookout for another upright.


i am, gonna get another upright like the one i normally use, or like the one i used this weekend...they're about 50 bucks...so...

now my wife has been trying to talk me into one of these.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not allowed to use charcoal grills on our patio


can u use a gas one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> can u use a gas one?


Propane and natural gas barbecues are allowed. The condo bylaws actually list what you can and cannot burn . Wood, charcoal briquettes, barbecue starter fluid and gasoline are not allowed. I'd like to hear the story behind why gasoline was added to the list.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought you were on the lookout for another upright.


This one is the upright I was looking at.








Dyna-Glo 36 in. Vertical Off-Set Charcoal Smoker DGO1176BDC-D - The Home Depot


The 36 in. Vertical Off-Set Charcoal Smoker from Dyna-Glo will add depth and breadth to your outdoor cooking options. Vertical smokers are ideal for capturing maximum smoke flavor, and this Dyna-Glo features



www.homedepot.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one is the upright I was looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the kind my wife is trying to talk me into as well....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Propane and natural gas barbecues are allowed. The condo bylaws actually list what you can and cannot burn . Wood, charcoal briquettes, barbecue starter fluid and gasoline are not allowed. I'd like to hear the story behind why gasoline was added to the list.


can you fit something like this in you area...

3 burners under the hood, and 1 one on the outside

similiar to the one i have


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one is the upright I was looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the gas of that. Was not happy with quality control. But then I can be tough on stuff like that. But holes didn't line up, dents before powder coating, and the powder coating failure. I looked past everything except for the paint. Sure I could fix it all......but why pay that much for it?


Otherwise I liked the thing......or at least what came out of it. It was consistent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had the gas of that. Was not happy with quality control. But then I can be tough on stuff like that. But holes didn't line up, dents before powder coating, and the powder coating failure. I looked past everything except for the paint. Sure I could fix it all......but why pay that much for it?
> View attachment 4957281
> 
> Otherwise I liked the thing......or at least what came out of it. It was consistent.


i hear ya.....

kinda the same for me, alot of the time it's just me and the wife....why would i want to get something so big, when it's just me and her most of the time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> can you fit something like this in you area...
> View attachment 4957280
> 3 burners under the hood, and 1 one on the outside
> 
> similiar to the one i have


We bought a nice weber gas grill a couple years ago. Some dickhead stole our barbecue and tank right off the patio in the middle of the night. I wouldn't mind a charcoal smoker like one you posted a page back that looks like a minion. I'd be having smoked salmon on salad every day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

hey @raratt did you watch Pomona yet? Did ya catch the 1400hp electric Mustang run?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought a nice weber gas grill a couple years ago. Some dickhead stole our barbecue and tank right off the patio in the middle of the night. I wouldn't mind a charcoal smoker like one you posted a page back that looks like a minion. I'd be having smoked salmon on salad every day.


damn,that sucks...

Minion one....lol...now that you mention it.....it does kinda look like one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

drag racing is changing ladies and gents.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn,that sucks...
> 
> Minion one....lol...now that you mention it.....it does kinda look like one...




I really like our new one so it's not the end of the world. The old one needed new burners and I couldn't find replacements. Still, I hope their burgers taste like shit.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @raratt did you watch Pomona yet? Did ya catch the 1400hp electric Mustang run?


Yes, however there is no substitute for the raw power of a top fuel engine. Power you can feel in your bones.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes, however there is no substitute for the raw power of a top fuel engine. Power you can feel in your bones.


this is very true...


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 3, 2021)

I think I'm the most incompetent navigator on this site....could be my beater iPad, but it's probably me....somehow I'm screwing up quite a few posts, apologies. I posted a " Wake n Bake a few days ago that probably did not make sense because picture did not end up on post. It was about getting up early, checking out the sky, getting baked then swimming way out in lake to "witness my firmament on fire"....wanted to show the pic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I think I'm the most incompetent navigator on this site....could be my beater iPad, but it's probably me....somehow I'm screwing up quite a few posts, apologies. I posted a " Wake n Bake a few days ago that probably did not make sense because picture did not end up on post. It was about getting up early, checking out the sky, getting baked then swimming way out in lake to "witness my firmament on fire"....wanted to show the pic.View attachment 4957383


so on a scale of 1 to 10,

how stoned are you right now???


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so on a scale of 1 to 10,
> 
> how stoned are you right now???


I'm a 4.......


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so on a scale of 1 to 10,
> 
> how stoned are you right now???


Have you ever like... looked at the sky?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm a 4.......


i'm a 0 right now, but after 6....it's party time...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have you ever like... looked at the sky?


yep....and the funny thing is, sometime i can see images in the clouds.....saw a dragon one time, a dogs face another.....really love it when i can watch a thunderstorm grow......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm a 0 right now


Me too. I'm gonna take a break for the rest of the week then it's party time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I think I'm the most incompetent navigator on this site....could be my beater iPad, but it's probably me....somehow I'm screwing up quite a few posts, apologies. I posted a " Wake n Bake a few days ago that probably did not make sense because picture did not end up on post. It was about getting up early, checking out the sky, getting baked then swimming way out in lake to "witness my firmament on fire"....wanted to show the pic.View attachment 4957383


You could post that in @cannabineer 's beautiful thread too. It's lovely.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm a 4.......


0 here, I had to adult


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep....and the funny thing is, sometime i can see images in the clouds.....saw a dragon one time, a dogs face another.....really love it when i can watch a thunderstorm grow......


I was hoping there was a number higher than 10 up there is all... we'll say 10 if all you see is puff up there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was hoping there was a number higher than 10 up there is all... we'll say 10 if all you see is puff up there.


i use the 10 as a base mark...js...for me i go way past it.....think i was bout a 13 last night...me and my dog charlie were watching the thunderstorm come through in the west yesterday....


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was hoping there was a number higher than 10 up there is all... we'll say 10 if all you see is puff up there.


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> drag racing is changing ladies and gents.....


Its ever-changing!!!! I raced dirt stock cars (the only thing stock was the bodies) for years. The rules kept changing every year getting faster and faster and more and more expensive until the only thing stock was the firewall and frame. By the time I quit It wasnt nothing to have 20K in your car and 10K in a engine..In a STREET STOCK running for $200 to win. Youd have to finish in the top 3 just to cover the fuel you burned. Out of 150 racers I knew back then only 3 or 4 of them still racing and about 10 have kids racing. But they are pretty wealthy people. The rest got priced out over the years. We just couldnt pay to keep up and there is no fun in that. Have a 75 Camaro my hotrod from High School in the early 90s 383 stroker fast car back then lost one street race in high school against a big block Chevelle. There were no Turbos, Superchargers or even fuel injection. hell the only people that used nitrous was at the strip. Still have the car I'll pass it down to my granddaughter/daughter (Im raising) but it would be left at the stripe against today's street racers. Its a money and technology game for the wealthy and that puts me out. But its fun to watch especially the street racing and no prep stuff on TV


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Titanium Rex said:


> Its ever-changing!!!! I raced dirt stock cars (the only thing stock was the bodies) for years. The rules kept changing every year getting faster and faster and more and more expensive until the only thing stock was the firewall and frame. By the time I quit It wasnt nothing to have 20K in your car and 10K in a engine..In a STREET STOCK running for $200 to win. Youd have to finish in the top 3 just to cover the fuel you burned. Out of 150 racers I knew back then only 3 or 4 of them still racing and about 10 have kids racing. But they are pretty wealthy people. The rest got priced out over the years. We just couldnt pay to keep up and there is no fun in that. Have a 75 Camaro my hotrod from High School in the early 90s 383 stroker fast car back then lost one street race in high school against a big block Chevelle. There were no Turbos, Superchargers or even fuel injection. hell the only people that used nitrous was at the strip. Still have the car I'll pass it down to my granddaughter/daughter (Im raising) but it would be left at the stripe against today's street racers. Its a money and technology game for the wealthy and that puts me out. But its fun to watch especially the street racing and no prep stuff on TV


ok i'll bite...how old is the granddaughter/daughter? jc


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

We lost our son 4 years ago while his girlfriend was pregnant with her. We havent seen that ----- since the signing of the adoption papers when she was a baby. She's happy healthy and a beautiful 4 year old that brings more joy to us than I can put in words!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Titanium Rex said:


> We lost our son 4 years ago while his girlfriend was pregnant with her. We havent seen that ----- since the signing of the adoption papers when she was a baby. She's happy healthy and a beautiful 4 year old that brings more joy to us than I can put in words!


nothing wrong with that.....if you wanna get the little one started...start looking in Jr Dragsters...it's a great starting point for children who want to get in the sport......who knows might have another shirley muldowney on your hands....js







__





About the JDRL






jrdragster.nhra.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> People suck! I think everyone should have to do a small stint in a customer service type job so they know what serving people is like. I've been out four times since we reopened in July. I haven't seen any rude people yet, everyone seems to be a great mood and happy to be allowed out again. *Was the sushi good?* We had Chinese at a place that is new to us. If it moved I ate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sushi is always good;it's authentic Japanese owned by Japanese, none of the horseshit California hippie rolls and such nonsense. They even got an award from some Japanese(from Japan) Restaurant Association. https://goshipasorobles.com/


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It feels like a fall day here. I had a jacket on this morning!! And made spaghetti last night. The nights are getting colder
> 
> Gave my outdoor girls a shot ot Regalia and Venerate this morning, and fertilized them. I only have 3 outdoor plants and 2 of them are looking good...I predict "about a pound". It's all Black Lime Bubba.
> 
> ...


Look for a sports orthopedic surgeon, I was in an industrial accident in 2004, absolutely wrecked my right shoulder(dislocated, 4 rotators torn); workman's comp wouldn't really cooperate so I used my own ins 5 yrs later. Could barely use my arm and after my sports surgeon got done it's almost as good as new, just can't throw a ball very far.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The sushi is always good;it's authentic Japanese owned by Japanese, none of the horseshit California hippie rolls and such nonsense. They even got an award from some Japanese(from Japan) Restaurant Association. https://goshipasorobles.com/


Bet that’s not cheap! That urchin one looks like art! I love regular old California rolls. Sushi for dinner tomorrow is sounding like a good idea.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Bet that’s not cheap! * That urchin one looks like art! I love regular old California rolls. Sushi for dinner tomorrow is sounding like a good idea.


It's not too bad, more expensive than a fancy burger but reasonable. Our standard lunch fare will be around $40-50 plus tip (beer not included).
As an old guy I have simple wants, I spend my money on food, scotch and tools( and toys for my dog)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bet that’s not cheap! That urchin one looks like art! I love regular old California rolls. Sushi for dinner tomorrow is sounding like a good idea.


Oh gawd. I ordered sea urchin on my “we will hire you” celebratory dinner 31 years ago. It tasted like the bottom of the fridge. I needed a second Sapporo.

the restaurant was called Fukisushi. I remember it as Fukitushi.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

i like uni, lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

We came out from a night dive on Guam and the top of the reef was covered with them. I stepped on one because there were so many. I have no idea why we didn't put a bunch in a fish bag and sell them to the restaurant's at the hotels. Guam is a low budget destination for Japanese tourists. The "roe" is basically their guts.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i like uni, lol


I like sardines.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like sardines.


me too!


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

3


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Some saltines and a tin of sardines and I'm good for awhile.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

4. Try sprats absolutely wonderful


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some saltines and a tin of sardines and I'm good for awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> 4. Try sprats absolutely wonderful


where get?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


thats my favorite show....


----------



## lokie (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> We came out from a night dive on Guam and the top of the reef was covered with them. I stepped on one because there were so many. I have no idea why we didn't put a bunch in a fish bag and sell them to the restaurant's at the hotels. Guam is a low budget destination for Japanese tourists. The "roe" is basically their guts.


On my first night dive we surfaced at the dock as planned.

Only the dude fishing from the dock was not there when we entered. 

Freaked him out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> where get?


Have to look around, if you see this can buy all you see lol:


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2021)

Just googled Riga sprats, apparently in stock at Walmart


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Amazon.com: Sprats Riga Smoked (12 Pack) Gold Star 5.6 Oz Tins in vegetable Oil Latvia : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: Sprats Riga Smoked (12 Pack) Gold Star 5.6 Oz Tins in vegetable Oil Latvia : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

You know I love fish, but to be honest, I've never had sardines......in any way...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Seriously


Yeah I'm getting there......9 1/2.....give or take.....


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with that.....if you wanna get the little one started...start looking in Jr Dragsters...it's a great starting point for children who want to get in the sport......who knows might have another shirley muldowney on your hands....js
> 
> View attachment 4957389
> 
> ...


Briggs powered! Man I would love to but she is a "girly girl" lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's the kind my wife is trying to talk me into as well....


fire is all you need ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4957586fire is all you need ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


Nope, tonight is water


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Seriously
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm getting there......9 1/2.....give or take.....


Your dick? Congrats


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so on a scale of 1 to 10,
> 
> how stoned are you right now???


Yea, I gotta bad habit.........I'd score myself about a 9.81 earlier today.......retirement is a nice change of life.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4957586fire is all you need ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


This is true..it is all ya need....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Yea, I gotta bad habit.........I'd score myself about a 9.81 earlier today.......retirement is a nice change of life.


Catch up.....sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Your dick? Congrats


Hey I try


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey I try


I'm not touching that one with a10 foot pole he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

OK hit the ceiling, for now, gotta eat, and get ready for work...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> you mean that you didn't work all night not sure if I'm buying it confirmation is needed View attachment 4957099lol have a great day and a better night


I'm only good for about 16 hours.
Uh, today? Only 14, + 2 on the road. Gotta go in tomorrow. Another audit. Not fun. 

Damn 10 pages! I'll try to catch up but I'm getting a little tired. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Adapt and overcome.


It's just what came to mind






  
SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Morning.






It's that time of year again.........I got wood! 4 of the 6 cord has been delivered.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Good morning :]
Gonna finally kill rudeboi today! And finish those chores I lazed on yesterday...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning :]
> Gonna finally kill rudeboi today! And finish those chores I lazed on yesterday...


How do you like rude boi? Sounds like video game weed.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you like rude boi? Sounds like video game weed.


I dunno! First time growing it and I have resisted samples. She is my most heat sensitive, hungry strain, so never doing a summer run with it again... 

It smells like hot socks in there from one of the 3 remaining plants, so I can't tell what she smells like yet >.<


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno! First time growing it and I have resisted samples. She is my most heat sensitive, hungry strain, so never doing a summer run with it again...
> 
> It smells like hot socks in there from one of the 3 remaining plants, so I can't tell what she smells like yet >.<


"Hot socks" lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> "Hot socks" lol


 Maybe super skunk will live up to its name!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you like rude boi? Sounds like video game weed.


That game is called bud farm lol coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That game is called bud farm lol coffee


Mine isn't a farm as much as a hazy place where this one really high woman wanders around tending to plants...

Coffee sounds good. I forgot again, because I keep going to the corner bakery... maybe I will just complete the weekend coffee walks...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

and a good coffee to you all


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Slept well last night.


I spent the evening watching Domina while floating in the spa. The iPhone remote worked wonderfully. I got in at a comfy temp and turned it up as I needed! Riley hates it when the neighbors dogs bark and couldn't understand why I wouldn't go into the house where it was cool and comfy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

Morning meds never looked like this before just saying O yeah coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slept well last night.
> View attachment 4957791
> 
> I spent the evening watching Domina while floating in the spa. The iPhone remote worked wonderfully. I got in at a comfy temp and turned it up as I needed! Riley hates it when the neighbors dogs bark and couldn't understand why I wouldn't go into the house where it was cool and comfy.


There is a look of danger in those little adorable eyes.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There is a look of danger in those little adorable eyes.


Yes, he doesn't understand why I'm out in the heat  He thinks I'm crazy and there are all these little yapping dogs surrounding us.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning meds never looked like this before just saying O yeah coffee View attachment 4957794


Do you like the HCTZ/Lisinopril mix? Does the Esomeprazole help with the esophagitis? I like the idea of the delayed Mg (we really do need Ca and Mg). I take Lisinopril and Lasix because I prefer a loop diuretic, pisses my internist off but she doesn't argue, much, LOL

Good morning Jeff 
PS thank you for posting that I just went in and took my Mg and K


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, he doesn't understand why I'm out in the heat  He thinks I'm crazy and there are all these little yapping dogs surrounding us.


But the heat is where you find the iced coffee!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But the heat is where you find the iced coffee!


I'm coming to your house! I couldn't find any iced coffee out there. For the first time I did make some the other day. I put my cup of coffee with cream in the frig (no I don't know why I did it). But by the time I found it it was wonderfully tasty. 

So then I made a cup of cold brew. That shit has so much caffeine it's almost like an amphetamine. I really need to make more of that tasty concoction!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slept well last night.
> View attachment 4957791
> 
> I spent the evening watching Domina while floating in the spa. The iPhone remote worked wonderfully. I got in at a comfy temp and turned it up as I needed! Riley hates it when the neighbors dogs bark and couldn't understand why I wouldn't go into the house where it was cool and comfy.


Does he ever go in the water with you?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm coming to your house! I couldn't find any iced coffee out there. For the first time I did make some the other day. I put my cup of coffee with cream in the frig (no I don't know why I did it). But by the time I found it it was wonderfully tasty.
> 
> So then I made a cup of cold brew. That shit has so much caffeine it's almost like an amphetamine. I really need to make more of that tasty concoction!


I got my boss onto cold brew. He is like 15 years younger, haha. He didn't know you could get more caffeine than in just a cuppa diner joe.

Do you have a preferred brand for cold brew? I like the nuttier flavors hot, and the smokier flavors cold.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm coming to your house! I couldn't find any iced coffee out there. For the first time I did make some the other day. I put my cup of coffee with cream in the frig (no I don't know why I did it). But by the time I found it it was wonderfully tasty.
> 
> So then I made a cup of cold brew. That shit has so much caffeine it's almost like an amphetamine. I really need to make more of that tasty concoction!


That Brazilian Peaberry has to be the most caffeinated coffee I've ever had


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^^
What's it like, and where did you have it?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does he ever go in the water with you?


No, but I considered it. I was worried he was going to kick my iPad in with me. BTW I've actually had that happen with the previous iPad, oh well.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got my boss onto cold brew. He is like 15 years younger, haha. He didn't know you could get more caffeine than in just a cuppa diner joe.
> 
> Do you have a preferred brand for cold brew? I like the nuttier flavors hot, and the smokier flavors cold.


I highly recommend Volcanica's Brazil Estate for hot it has wonderful chocolate and nutty flavors.








Brazil Estate Coffee


Brazil Coffee - Brazilain Coffee from Volcanica Coffee, a leading retailer of gourmet coffee. Our fresh roasted gourmet coffee beans are from volcanic mountain regions which give our fine gourmet coffee a remarkable smooth and rich taste




volcanicacoffee.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ^^^^
> What's it like, and where did you have it?


recommended by C2G








Brazil Peaberry Coffee


Brazil Peaberry Coffee from Volcanica Coffee, a leading retailer of gourmet coffee. Our fresh roasted gourmet coffee beans are from volcanic mountain regions which give our fine gourmet coffee a remarkable smooth and rich taste.




volcanicacoffee.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> That Brazilian Peaberry has to be the most caffeinated coffee I've ever had


That was the one I cold brewed with. It was WONDERFUL! I got so much stuff done. I tried the Kona Peaberry and didn't get the same kick or taste ;(


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> recommended by C2G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, thanks! I went up and edited my post to give the link. Drinking that this morning? I'm having the Brazil Estate I linked LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

I keep buying things because of you guys. What horrible influences...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I highly recommend Volcanica's Brazil Estate for hot it has wonderful choclate and nutty flavors.


I have these 3 in my cart now, I'll add the Brazil Estate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day. 

I had the oddest morning. Coming back from the dog park there's a lot of construction and it goes down to one lane in both directions. I was trying to merge in and had my signal on. I kinda had to be a bit agressive to get over. I didn't cut the guy off, there was probably a full car length and we were doing maybe 25kph at most. This guy loses his mind, starts honking, flashing his high beams and tailgating really closely. I went back into my lane after the construction site and he followed. Every turn I made he followed, flashing his high beams. This went on for about 10 minutes, matching every turn and going in circles. Finally saw two cop cars parked in a plaza and pulled in, he didn't follow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ooh, thanks! I went up and edited my post to give the link. Drinking that this morning? I'm having the Brazil Estate I linked LOL


I've been mixing the Brazilian Peaberry with the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe the last few mornings


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Never tried coldbrew.

If I want extra kick I take cordyceps


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I keep buying things because of you guys. What horrible influences...


IKR! Did you start growing to save money too?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm coming to your house! I couldn't find any iced coffee out there. For the first time I did make some the other day. I put my cup of coffee with cream in the frig (no I don't know why I did it). But by the time I found it it was wonderfully tasty.
> 
> So then I made a cup of cold brew. That shit has so much caffeine it's almost like an amphetamine. I really need to make more of that tasty concoction!


Because you was high and it just felt right he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> I had the oddest morning. Coming back from the dog park there's a lot of construction and it goes down to one lane in both directions. I was trying to merge in and had my signal on. I kinda had to be a bit agressive to get over. I didn't cut the guy off, there was probably a full car length and we were doing maybe 25kph at most. This guy loses his mind, starts honking, flashing his high beams and tailgating really closely. I went back into my lane after the construction site and he followed. Every turn I made he followed, flashing his high beams. This went on for about 10 minutes, matching every turn and going in circles. Finally saw two cop cars parked in a plaza and pulled in, he didn't follow.


I always try mouthing the word, "Sorry", even if I'm not. If it doesn't work drive quickly to a cop shop (police station). If they flash a gun dial 911 and drive fast. Welcome to Los Angeles.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I've been mixing the Brazilian Peaberry with the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe the last few mornings


I've been considering mixing it with the Brazil Estate. None of my other coffees even come close to comparing to those two. I'm very surprised especially when you hear about how wonderful Kona and Jamaican coffees are. My daughter in law got me started on Brazilian coffee, said they were some of the very best in the world. So far I think she's right.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Did you start growing to save money too?


I mean growing saves me money because of how much I smoke still. Street prices are wild. But it did cost me like twice as much as my budget to join this site. Mostly because I buy the sprats and coffee and mustard too...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

I love coffee but it messes with my stomach to much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I keep buying things because of you guys. What horrible influences...


I just went to amazon & put a bag in my cart - - - and then read your post. Lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love coffee but it messes with my stomach to much.


Do you like lapsang souchong? It is so delicious. It is a smoky black tea. Almost tastes a bit fermented. It is wonderful with no sweetener, but a tiny drop of milk makes it shine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like *lapsang souchong*? It is so delicious. It is a smoky black tea. Almost tastes a bit fermented. It is wonderful with no sweetener, but a tiny drop of milk makes it shine.


I had to Google if that was an insult lol 

I'd definitely try that


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to Google if that was an insult lol
> 
> I'd definitely try that


Oh, no it's legit, and delicious. Hehehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, but I considered it. I was worried he was going to kick my iPad in with me. BTW I've actually had that happen with the previous iPad, oh well.


I can't get mine in either. Closest we got was putting him on an inflatable mattress but that stressed him tf out so we took him back to shore. Gotta keep your ipad in a ziplock bag when you're near the pool. I do that with mine in the bathtub all the time. 



curious2garden said:


> I always try mouthing the word, "Sorry", even if I'm not. If it doesn't work drive quickly to a cop shop (police station). If they flash a gun dial 911 and drive fast. Welcome to Los Angeles.


I did the proverbial sorry wave out the window. People are just too high strung and freak out at the most minor situation. We're both in separate cars and I have a full tank of gas, I hope he doesn't think he was scaring me. Have you seen someone flash a gun in traffic? That's nuts!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love coffee but it messes with my stomach to much.


Do low acid coffees help?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to Google if that was an insult lol
> 
> I'd definitely try that


@cannabineer went on a tea binge (really, you should see his kitchen).


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip...... Have you seen someone flash a gun in traffic? That's nuts!


Yup and treated the victims of it too.








Woman Fires Gun Randomly In LA Traffic: 'Anybody Want To Die Now?'


In a scene vaguely reminiscent of something from a Hunter S. Thompson novel, a woman in Los Angeles was caught on camera Tuesday threatening traffic and firing a gun wildly into the air while waiting to merge at a stop sign.




jalopnik.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ......snip.........Gotta keep your ipad in a ziplock bag when you're near the pool. I do that with mine in the bathtub all the time.
> .....snip.....


I forgot to say thank you, that's brilliant. I'm going to do that. Although I really want a new iPad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do low acid coffees help?


I've tried. 

So far green tea and if I want more energy I take some cordyceps works. I do miss coffee as a flavor........not that I don't like green tea but yeah coffee ice cream mmmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've tried.
> 
> So far green tea and if I want more energy I take some cordyceps works. I do miss coffee as a flavor........not that I don't like green tea but yeah coffee ice cream mmmmmmm





https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3121254/



I stopped reading right here, "It is a rare combination of a caterpillar and a fungus"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I forgot to say thank you, that's brilliant. I'm going to do that. Although I really want a new iPad.


I'm jonesing for the new 10.9 inch ipad air without the button, gotta find a way to accidentally break my 5th gen.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer went on a tea binge (really, you should see his kitchen).


At least they’re off the walls now


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3121254/
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading right here, "It is a rare combination of a caterpillar and a fungus"


Yeah, you should see what it does! It takes over ants too....living zombies. After it takes control of the ant it walks it right up over the entrance of the colony so it can drop spores on other ants.

LOL I think they are very interesting.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm jonesing for the new 10.9 inch ipad air without the button, gotta find a way to accidentally break my 5th gen.


Exactly!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At least they’re off the walls now
> 
> View attachment 4957803


Tea party! Yay!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At least they’re off the walls now
> 
> View attachment 4957803


GTFO... you have a problem.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At least they’re off the walls now
> 
> View attachment 4957803


Really they were far more impressive arrayed on the walls!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Oh dear coprophagia is always a bad sign.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


It's what that popular video game is based on. When it flips switch and starts infecting humans :]


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

I need to fast forward through this month!! But then it will be even colder. So many projects, so little muscle! 

I guess it keeps things interesting anyways. 

Met with a roofing contractor last night...Have to have a porch roof redone. And I have a ceramic tile repair going, that is turning into a big nightmare...and some concrete foundation repair...Like I said, so little muscle! I wonder if i could get my shoulder injection moved up?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear coprophagia is always a bad sign.


I haven't eaten any poo but.








Is a parasitic fungus the secret to athletic performance? — Evolve Further


Cordyceps sounds like something out of a horror movie, it is a parasitic fungus that infects its host and devours it from the inside out, eventually killing it. However this parasitic fungus has been used for centuries in eastern medicine to improve performance and was at the center of a Chinese dop




www.evolvefurther.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't eaten any poo *YET*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


LOL it's no big deal


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Morning....some one remind me to never combine 5 breeds at one time and smoke it......ugh...talk about a high....sheesh

anywho...woke up this morning to a nice 72F and humid 91%...today's high 91F....weird freakin weather

coffee is up and it's fresh.....i know i'm having a few cups

ok gotta soak up from last night.........bean and cheese taco's it is......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

note to self:

never reach into the bottom of a bag, take a pinch....and go.."this is good".....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

so last night while me and wife were shooting the breeze on the porch....i kick on Pandora for a little music...came across a few good choices of tunes.....i'll put them up in atomic squat..so i don't clutter this one...k


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, you should see what it does! It takes over ants too....living zombies. After it takes control of the ant it walks it right up over the entrance of the colony so it can drop spores on other ants.
> 
> LOL I think they are very interesting.


Now the morel mushroom makes sense lol


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At least they’re off the walls now
> 
> View attachment 4957803


Good god sir! Im fine with oolong. Mom would always order it when we went for chinese. Reminds me of her. Splash of milk and a touch of nutmeg during the winter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4957857


looks like bull nettle...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like bull nettle...js


Radishes


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

@curious2garden 

Annie...Is Voltaren safe for me to use? I need something to get me through the next 2 weeks (for shoulder) , and I have been using ice and a Ben Gay type rub that helps, but thought I might try the Voltaren.

My dr. use to prescribe a rx version with narcotics in it that was really good stuff...Maybe I should just ask for another rx for that stuff....but it was mail order.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Annie...Is Voltaren safe for me to use? I need something to get me through the next 2 weeks (for shoulder) , and I have been using ice and a Ben Gay type rub that helps, but thought I might try the Voltaren.
> 
> My dr. use to prescribe a rx version with narcotics in it that was really good stuff...Maybe I should just ask for another rx for that stuff....but it was mail order.


Can you take a bit of a break for a while?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Annie...Is Voltaren safe for me to use? I need something to get me through the next 2 weeks (for shoulder) , and I have been using ice and a Ben Gay type rub that helps, but thought I might try the Voltaren.
> 
> My dr. use to prescribe a rx version with narcotics in it that was really good stuff...Maybe I should just ask for another rx for that stuff....but it was mail order.


Ask him for a refill and tell him why. You can use the cream depending on how many other NSAIDs you are taking by mouth. So the answer is it depends.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you take a bit of a break for a while?


^^^ that's the correct answer.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you take a bit of a break for a while?


I am trying to not do too much, but it's tough because I'm trying to sell 3 houses, plus deal with the stuff around my own house. And trying to get contractors for small jobs is like pulling teeth!!

Plus I know the steroid is only masking the pain anyways, so I do need to see a doctor again and get it replaced.

I did see a great sports ortho surgeon who did my other shoulder torn rotator cuff, but He seemed like he couldn't get out of the room fast enough after telling me I needed a replacement...So I don't even know if he does replacements. Gotta get busy and find another dr !


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^ that's the correct answer.


Honestly this didn't help. It was killing me and I still couldn't sleep when doing next to nothing. But right, I can't over do it, I know...Believe me, it won't let me. 

I'm wondering if a doctor couldn't just go in and shave/reshape the bone, and smooth it off, to reduce inflammation, instead of replacing it. They did that to my other shoulder when they repaired the cuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Annie...Is Voltaren safe for me to use? I need something to get me through the next 2 weeks (for shoulder) , and I have been using ice and a Ben Gay type rub that helps, but thought I might try the Voltaren.
> 
> My dr. use to prescribe a rx version with narcotics in it that was really good stuff...Maybe I should just ask for another rx for that stuff....but it was mail order.


Have you tried a TENS unit yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am trying to not do too much, but it's tough because I'm trying to sell 3 houses, plus deal with the stuff around my own house. And trying to get contractors for small jobs is like pulling teeth!!
> 
> Plus I know the steroid is only masking the pain anyways, so I do need to see a doctor again and get it replaced.
> 
> I did see a great sports ortho surgeon who did my other shoulder torn rotator cuff, but He seemed like he couldn't get out of the room fast enough after telling me I needed a replacement...So I don't even know if he does replacements. Gotta get busy and find another dr !


Sucks, can your buddy that you're helping sell his home pick up some of the slack for you? Maybe your house can wait a little longer. 

Sorry you're in so much pain


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's not too bad, more expensive than a fancy burger but reasonable. Our standard lunch fare will be around $40-50 plus tip (beer not included).
> As an old guy I have simple wants, I spend my money on food, scotch and tools( and toys for my dog)


Pic of the dog? 

I'm picking up wow sushi for dinner tonight. I have a coupon for 20 pieces of sushi and 20 pieces of sashimi for $35... I'm gonna need stretchy pants.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you tried a TENS unit yet?


No, but good idea and thanks for the reminder. I was actually looking for mine the other day and couldn't find it, but I just located it!! I'll be using it tonight.

I just picked up a tube of Aspercreme with 4% lidocaine...and a bottle of Centrum Silver. I have not been eating all that healthy lately!



Laughing Grass said:


> Sucks, can your buddy that you're helping sell his home pick up some of the slack for you? Maybe your house can wait a little longer.
> 
> Sorry you're in so much pain


Thank you!! Kevin is helping, but he has no skills as far as repairs go. He's not much of a physical laborer really, but he tries !!


But yeah, I am just going to have to find help and pay them dearly. I was going to help with the roof, but I'll pass on that if at all possible.

You don't realize how much you use your shoulder til it hurts!! And unlike my back or hips that stop hurting when I sit, the shoulder hurts all the time, and wakes me up. There's my wine, now for some cheese


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pic of the dog?
> 
> I'm picking up wow sushi for dinner tonight. I have a coupon for 20 pieces of sushi and 20 pieces of sashimi for $35... I'm gonna need stretchy pants.


That's like 500 calories, you're fine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's like 500 calories, you're fine.


I'm not.....now I want sushi


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not.....now I want sushi


Shit, mee too. Gonna go get a taro smoothie and a few hand rolls. Brb. I trimmed a plant, I earned lunch! 

What's everyone else having?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit, mee too. Gonna go get a taro smoothie and a few hand rolls. Brb. I trimmed a plant, I earned lunch!
> 
> What's everyone else having?


BLT's here, with toast...wife just dropped 2 off for me....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's like 500 calories, you're fine.


I may also grab some tempura shrimp and chocolate gelato on the way home.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit, mee too. Gonna go get a taro smoothie and a few hand rolls. Brb. I trimmed a plant, I earned lunch!
> 
> What's everyone else having?


coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I may also grab some tempura shrimp and chocolate gelato on the way home.


Does the place you are gettig sushi from do mochi? Get a few rows of those!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I may also grab some tempura shrimp and chocolate gelato on the way home.


sounds like a yummy plan......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit, mee too. Gonna go get a taro smoothie and a few hand rolls. Brb. I trimmed a plant, I earned lunch!
> 
> What's everyone else having?


I ate a half honeydew melon for lunch, I'll be hungry in an hour.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> coffee View attachment 4957907


had my last cup bout a hour ago....moved over to ice tea.....for the time being...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does the place you are gettig sushi from do mochi? Get a few rows of those!


I've never ate in there, no desserts on their skip the dishes menu. There's a really good authentic Italian gelato shop right around the corner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> had my last cup bout a hour ago....moved over to ice tea.....for the time being...


Long Island?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never ate in there, no desserts on their skip the dishes menu. There's a really good authentic Italian gelato shop right around the corning.


Ahhh, gelato is great, pistachio or lemon for me! Not everyone likes the chewy part of mochi, Haha


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Long Island?


i wish...but no......drinking for me is an after work thing anyways....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> had my last cup bout a hour ago....moved over to ice tea.....for the time being...


Last cup I'm not understanding the English coming out of your fingers


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Last cup I'm not understanding the English coming out of your fingers


for me if i drink to much coffee, i get gittery...js....

prolly to much caffine....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> for me if i drink to much coffee, i get gittery...js....
> 
> prolly to much caffine....


Green tea........js.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i wish...but no......drinking for me is an after work thing anyways....


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ate a half honeydew melon for lunch, I'll be hungry in an hour.


Thats like... The worst melon. According to the internet its rare to get a ripe honeydew, usually sold under ripe. Hmm ive prolly never had a ripe honeydew...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4957912


Damm, I wanna go drinking with you, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh, gelato is great, pistachio or lemon for me! Not everyone likes the chewy part of mochi, Haha


I've never tried mochi, had to google what it was. I watched a the try channel video of them eating durian mochi.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never tried mochi, had to google what it was. I watched a the try channel video of them eating durian mochi.


Mochi is tasty. It comes in all our normal western flavors, and then some fun traditional ones too!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Green tea........js.....


i have some of that at my house, and also my bee keeper buddy stopped by and drop me off a fresh jar of honey...the good kind


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4957912


think we all need sit back on a beach somewhere, cold drinking in our hand, good "j" in our mouth and the the middle finger streched out for everyone to see....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damm, I wanna go drinking with you, lol


I'm such a lightweight with booze. We took four white claws to the park last week and I drank two in about an hour. I didn't realize they were 5% lol, I was buzzing all night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pic of the dog?
> 
> I'm picking up wow sushi for dinner tonight. I have a coupon for 20 pieces of sushi and 20 pieces of sashimi for $35... I'm gonna need stretchy pants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Thats like... The worst melon. According to the internet its rare to get a ripe honeydew, usually sold under ripe. Hmm ive prolly never had a ripe honeydew...


You gotta buy them when they're cream colour. If they're green they're not ready. I'm a big fan of honeydew and cantaloupe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4957915


Never would have guessed shepherd in a million years. Good looking boy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4957915


Did you say play date


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never would have guessed shephard in a million years. Good looking boy!


All of my dogs have been rescues; I've had 3 dogs in the last 32 yrs; golden retriever, red heeler and this guy


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm such a lightweight with booze. We took four white claws to the park last week and I drank two in about an hour. I didn't realize they were 5% lol, I was buzzing all night.


So you can't drink or smoke with me. Got it. Do you like scrabble and glasses of iced water? Those are also fire...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

my wife just msg me...."thanks for the dance on the porch last night"  

i don't even remember that.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Honestly this didn't help. It was killing me and I still couldn't sleep when doing next to nothing. But right, I can't over do it, I know...Believe me, it won't let me.
> 
> I'm wondering if a doctor couldn't just go in and shave/reshape the bone, and smooth it off, to reduce inflammation, instead of replacing it. They did that to my other shoulder when they repaired the cuff.


If he's a good sports med surgeon and he said you need a total shoulder then the cartilage that you can shave with the arthroscopy tools is mostly gone and you are bone on bone, hence the pain. Sometimes they do totals. Call and ask. Their bedside manner has zero to do with surgical ability. Usually the less conversant ones are better surgeons, but that's my bias.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pic of the dog?
> 
> I'm picking up wow sushi for dinner tonight. I have a coupon for 20 pieces of sushi and 20 pieces of sashimi for $35... I'm gonna need stretchy pants.


I'm in stretchy pants, thanks Covid. I'm currently working on reaching real pants by October, meh.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit, mee too. Gonna go get a taro smoothie and a few hand rolls. Brb. I trimmed a plant, I earned lunch!
> 
> What's everyone else having?



Just slunk back in the house after that debauch, still wearing my stretchy pants.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4957915


Ahhh that is a great picture of him! What a lover.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my wife just msg me...."thanks for the dance on the porch last night"
> 
> i don't even remember that.....


Sounds like a confession of date-rape to me ha ha ha she Mickey your ass


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have some of that at my house, and also my bee keeper buddy stopped by and drop me off a fresh jar of honey...the good kind


Local honey is very good for you. And green tea has L-theanine which helps you use the caffeine efficiently and not all at once. No jitters or crash later so no need for more.  








Theanine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Good kind of honey is 50/50 canna butter/honey........awesome on biscuits


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You gotta buy them when they're cream colour. If they're green they're not ready. I'm a big fan of honeydew and cantaloupe.


Word my nerd. Dont remember the small variety of cantaloupe i grew that turned out awesome but reminds me of U of M watermelon strain, sugar baby. Turned out get


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my wife just msg me...."thanks for the dance on the porch last night"
> 
> i don't even remember that.....


ROFLMAO!! I bet you don't remember emails either  

Drinkin'


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like a confession of date-rape to me ha ha ha she Mickey your ass


we started sitting on the porch about the time i got off of here....we sat there listened to the pandora stations i have....i've had a little to many beers in me and some tomatoes, she wasn't drinking but did have to puff as well.....good song came on i guess....and i reached for her hand.....and we slow danced on the porch.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Local honey is very good for you. And green tea has L-theanine which helps you use the caffeine efficiently and not all at once. No jitters or crash later so no need for more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like and use herbal adjuncts, have you seen this one?

Dihydromyricetin


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3292407/


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Local honey is very good for you. And green tea has L-theanine which helps you use the caffeine efficiently and not all at once. No jitters or crash later so no need for more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


local canna honey.....awesome stuff...... 

haven't done butter in a while prolly need to make some with this batch when it finishes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

No shame in your game it's all good got to love it when that happens


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! I bet you don't remember emails either
> 
> Drinkin'
> View attachment 4957931


you talking bout that time.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you can't drink or smoke with me. Got it. Do you like scrabble and glasses of iced water? Those are also fire...


I'd smoke with you any time. I may end up face down in a puddle of my own drool. Between Friday and Monday we smoked a little more than a quarter ounce. I think that's a record for us. Made my throat raw and I have to take a break for a couple days lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd smoke with you any time. I may end up face down in a puddle of my own drool. Between Friday and Monday we smoked a little more than a quarter ounce. I think that's a record for us. Made my throat raw and I have to take a break for a couple days lol.


Yikes! I don't know if I've ever felt my throat get raw. That sounds bad. How do you consume your smoke?

We should have a movie night and watch a bad streaming flick, haha everyone can get high and mst3k it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> All of my dogs have been rescues; I've had 3 dogs in the last 32 yrs; golden retriever, red heeler and this guy


I automatically assumed little dog... some breed of terrier. No health problems or anything like that from rescues?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yikes! I don't know if I've ever felt my throat get raw. That sounds bad. How do you consume your smoke?
> 
> We should have a movie night and watch a bad streaming flick, haha everyone can get high and mst3k it.


Joints almost exclusively, but we were out a lot so I ended up hitting the pipe and it harshes out my throat. 
I'm exaggerating a little bit. not actually raw but scratchy.

PJ party at @Rsawr's place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I automatically assumed little dog... some breed of terrier. No health problems or anything like that from rescues?


the GR lived for 17 yrs, RH 9 due to bone cancer and this boy is on his way out (diplasia, auto-immune disorders due to GS inbreeding)

EDIT: whenSAL was a puppy I wanted to get him health ins. Trupanion quoted me $800/month!!!!!!!! and that was before anything showed up Auto-immune wise


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You like and use herbal adjuncts, have you seen this one?
> 
> Dihydromyricetin
> 
> ...


That's very interesting.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Joints almost exclusively, but we were out a lot so I ended up hitting the pipe and it harshes out my throat.
> I'm exaggerating a little bit. not actually raw but scratchy.
> 
> PJ party at @Rsawr's place.


Small pipes always get me coughing, too. I figured it was me, since joints are fine. Huh. What material is your pipe?

And sure, you can come over, but my dogs will drool on you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Joints almost exclusively, but we were out a lot so I ended up hitting the pipe and it harshes out my throat.
> I'm exaggerating a little bit. not actually raw but scratchy.
> 
> PJ party at @Rsawr's place.


bunch of ladies, smoking weed, in PJ's.....what could go wrong...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the GR lived for 17 yrs, RH 9 due to bone cancer and this boy is on his way out (diplasia, auto-immune disorders due to GS inbreeding)


Give him some good Pats. He looks like a big sweetie. Does he know he is old, yet? My older guy thinks he is a puppy til he falls down because of his back legs.



BudmanTX said:


> bunch of ladies, smoking weed, in PJ's.....what could go wrong...


You didn't wanna come? There was gonna be beer and bongs!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I automatically assumed little dog... some breed of terrier. No health problems or anything like that from rescues?


Curious, why did you assume a little dog?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Give him some good Pats. He looks like a big sweetie. Does he know he is old, yet? My older guy thinks he is a puppy til he falls down because of his back legs.
> 
> 
> You didn't wanna come? There was gonna be beer and bongs!


Yeah, he is an absolute sweetheart, but the back end has given out and he is confused as to why


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

So so there might be a little bit of a size differents


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, he is an absolute sweetheart, but the back end has given out and he is confused as to why


Poor dear. <3 wishing you guys as much fun time as you can pack in. And it's a good season for nice frozen knuckle bones...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the GR lived for 17 yrs, RH 9 due to bone cancer and this boy is on his way out (diplasia, auto-immune disorders due to GS inbreeding)
> 
> EDIT: whenSAL was a puppy I wanted to get him health ins. Trupanion quoted me $800/month!!!!!!!! and that was before anything showed up Auto-immune wise


I was gonna ask about pet insurance. We were told that we couldn't insure a 4 year old rescue dog, I guess they want all the premiums when they're young and healthy to cover the later years. I like the name Sal, how old is he?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, he is an absolute sweetheart, but the back end has given out and he is confused as to why


Have you seen the wheel chair for dogs they are so cool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4957927
> Just slunk back in the house after that debauch, still wearing my stretchy pants.


Not gonna like, that look awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna ask about pet insurance. We were told that we couldn't insure a 4 year old rescue dog, I guess they want all the premiums when they're young and healthy to cover the later years. I like the name Sal, how old is he?


8 1/2 yr. Short for Salvatore; I named all my dogs after my uncles: Vinci, Angie and Sal


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You didn't wanna come? There was gonna be beer and bongs!


...ok....but your not gonna like my PJ's...js


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you seen the wheel chair for dogs they are so cool


Yeah but circumstances; he's around 115 lbs, my house is a converted barn and upstairs is the living quarters, he can't do stairs anymore. Just bad luck in dancing school


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If he's a good sports med surgeon and he said you need a total shoulder then the cartilage that you can shave with the arthroscopy tools is mostly gone and you are bone on bone, hence the pain. Sometimes they do totals. Call and ask. Their bedside manner has zero to do with surgical ability. Usually the less conversant ones are better surgeons, but that's my bias.


He did say the cartilage was gone and it is bone on bone, so I guess I know the answer to my previous question  . I sent him an email asking if he does totals. I'm betting no but he'll refer me to someone else. This is the place that did my (defective) hips though so I am not really feeling good about them!

Here's the guy who did my left shoulder about 6 years ago...he looks about 15, lol, and he's the one who diagnosed my right shoulder






__





Home - Raphael Sports Medicine


Be pain free. Finally. To contact Dr. Irving Raphael, please call our office at (315)-701-4024 or by calling Empire Dermatology at (315)-500-SKIN. Raphael Sports Medicine Syracuse Orthopedic Specialists Our team provides families and athletes of Central New York with advanced care, using both...



raphaelmd.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Curious, why did you assume a little dog?


Just figured a big dog is a lot of maintenance and needs lots of exercise. This is the first time I've seen you talk about your dog.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just figured a big dog is a lot of maintenance and needs lots of exercise. This is the first time I've seen you talk about your dog.


Lol, Dog thread. I have a ranch/farm they excersised themselves


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Small pipes always get me coughing, too. I figured it was me, since joints are fine. Huh. What material is your pipe?
> 
> And sure, you can come over, but my dogs will drool on you.


It's an aluminium spoon pipe. I like it cause it has a little cover to keep things from spilling out, but it's like smoking fire. 









Marley Metal Spoon Pipe


Bongs, pipes, papers, vapes, bowls or bubblers, MaryJanes has everything you need to enjoy your green. If you like to wear your love of the leaf, light up in style with our clothing line. Several locations throughout Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.




maryjanesofficial.ca





Dogs? I hate dogs!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol, Dog thread. I have a ranch/farm they excersised themselves


I was wrong about little dogs and exercise, my dog is less than 15 lbs and wants to play outside at least two hours per day.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the GR lived for 17 yrs, RH 9 due to bone cancer and this boy is on his way out (diplasia, auto-immune disorders due to GS inbreeding)
> 
> EDIT: whenSAL was a puppy I wanted to get him health ins. Trupanion quoted me $800/month!!!!!!!! and that was before anything showed up Auto-immune wise


My last 3 dogs were German Shepherds...The last 2, from the same breeder, both died from bloat at age 4, and my 1st shepherd had hip dysplasia and I put him down at about 7-8. I love the breed but they have many issues. Smart as can be though!! My last girl was my best, but broke my heart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So View attachment 4957951View attachment 4957952so there might be a little bit of a size differents


is that still the sliver?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's an aluminium spoon pipe. I like it cause it has a little cover to keep things from spilling out, but it's like smoking fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look so much like my cousin Karen...I wish I had a pic of her!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Give him some good Pats. He looks like a big sweetie. Does he know he is old, yet? My older guy thinks he is a puppy til he falls down because of his back legs.
> 
> 
> You didn't wanna come? There was gonna be beer and bongs!


@BudmanTX is bringing tacos!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

all mine are mutts.....

in there defence......they're good mutts......wouldn't have it any other way....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BudmanTX is bringing tacos!


i am.......??


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's an aluminium spoon pipe. I like it cause it has a little cover to keep things from spilling out, but it's like smoking fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get away from aluminum pipes. Aluminum conducts heat really well.....hot smoke, fingers and lips.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i am.......??


See he volunteered.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You look so much like my cousin Karen...I wish I had a pic of her!


Hope she has a better middle name to go by.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My last 3 dogs were German Shepherds...The last 2, from the same breeder, both died from bloat at age 4, and my 1st shepherd had hip dysplasia and I put him down at about 7-8. I love the breed but they have many issues. Smart as can be though!! My last girl was my best, but broke my heart


Yeah they are hella smart in a very endearing fashion. Even now he'll scoot his food and water bowls out of his way so he doesn't spill them when trying to stand up, but not in a "poor me" fashion, just matter of factly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that still the sliver?


Yes it where the sliver went in I pulled it out


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> See he volunteered.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4957978


I'll take chorizo, bub.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll take chorizo, bub.


and like it....lol

pst.....might wanna add egg...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll take chorizo, bub.


Fish and slaw tacos with like a pound of cilantro are my favourite


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Get away from aluminum pipes. Aluminum conducts heat really well.....hot smoke, fingers and lips.


I had one of those cheapo glass spoons from the gas station and it was a lot cooler than this one. I really like the cover and how easy it is to clean.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fish and slaw tacos with like a pound of cilantro are my favourite


I am still full of sushi, want tacos...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am still full of sushi, want tacos...


You actually went for sushi? lol this place has corrupted you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

me after work...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You actually went for sushi? lol this place has corrupted you!


I live 3 blocks from good cheap sushi, and they give me a discount because they come to my shop. You just reminded me to go and get lunch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I live 3 blocks from good cheap sushi, and they give me a discount because they come to my shop. You just reminded me to go and get lunch


Good, cheap and close... the trifecta. We have an obscene number of sushi places near us. None that knock my socks off or look like the place @Singlemalt posted yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good, cheap and close... the trifecta. We have an obscene number of sushi places near us. None that knock my socks off or look like the place @Singlemalt posted yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4957995


I have two options.......one is out because it's all out of state traffic. The other is an hour round trip, no orders over the phone. You can call and see how long the wait is......usually around 40 min. I want sushi so freaking bad lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have two options.......one is out because it's all out of state traffic. The other is an hour round trip, no orders over the phone. You can call and see how long the wait is......usually around 40 min. I want sushi so freaking bad lol


Do you have any good local options for other types of food? Everything seems to be a big drive for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

I wanna try in and out. @curious2garden's burger looked pretty good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have any good local options for other types of food? Everything seems to be a big drive for you.


Yeah, there's stuff around.



Laughing Grass said:


> I wanna try in and out. @curious2garden's burger looked pretty good.


We're getting burgers tonight.......I'll take pics


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

that honeydew has worn off, I'm starving and have to wait an hour and forty minutes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that honeydew has worn off, I'm starving and have to wait an hour and forty minutes.


I'll also get a side of truffle-parmesan fries


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll also get a side of truffle-parmesan fries


What? Tell me more!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What? Tell me more!


This place has some good stuff! 

Is pineapple good on a burger.......probably with ham and swiss. How about a pork burger with pork belly, carrots, cilantro, Sriracha aioli and pickles........oh lobster BLT......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Lamb burger with housemade hummus and tzatziki.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This place has some good stuff!
> 
> Is pineapple good on a burger.......


I just ordered an Aloha burger


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

you can't drop truffle parmesan fries on me and pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am still full of sushi, want tacos...


I’m full of nachos “El Superior” and the thought of sushi

lash me to the mast boys … them sirens are a’ singing


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanna try in and out. @curious2garden's burger looked pretty good.


i've tried them here, not a bad burger gotta say.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can't drop truffle parmesan fries on me and pretend it didn't happen.


They are good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lamb burger with housemade hummus and tzatziki.......


clash of the cultures, garlic overload.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've tried them here, not a bad burger gotta say.....


Double Double, animal style


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanna try in and out. @curious2garden's burger looked pretty good.


Ohhh they are good. My fav is the Flying Dutchman, cheese melted between two patties and no bullshit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clash of the cultures, garlic overload.


You haven't lived


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This place has some good stuff!
> 
> Is pineapple good on a burger.......probably with ham and swiss. How about a pork burger with pork belly, carrots, cilantro, Sriracha aioli and pickles........oh lobster BLT......


Never had pineapple on a burger. If you're being all decedent a fried egg is pretty tasty on a burger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never had pineapple on a burger. If you're being all decedent a fried egg is pretty tasty on a burger.


How's a fried egg, ham, hash browns.....American cheese & special sauce sound then?

They got it!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never had pineapple on a burger. If you're being all decedent a fried egg is pretty tasty on a burger.


Pineapple on anything is a punishment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh they are good. My fav is the Flying Dutchman, cheese melted between two patties and no bullshit.


You don't like lettuce and tomato?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's a fried egg, ham, hash browns.....American cheese & special sauce sound then?
> 
> They got it!


I gained a pound just reading that


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't like lettuce and tomato?


I tolerate lettuce and actively avoid tomato.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's a fried egg, ham, hash browns.....American cheese & special sauce sound then?
> 
> They got it!


hashbrowns and ham on a burger? Crazy talk.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hashbrowns and ham on a burger? Crazy talk.


Beats pineapple and ham on an otherwise innocent pizza


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Joints almost exclusively, but we were out a lot so I ended up hitting the pipe and it harshes out my throat.
> I'm exaggerating a little bit. not actually raw but scratchy.
> 
> PJ party at @Rsawr's place.


I'm in, though I don't have PJ's - we cool?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Double Double, animal style


It must suck to work there with all these secret menu items.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Beats pineapple and ham on an otherwise innocent pizza


That's racist against pineapple & ham - and maybe pizza too, gonna have to research that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's racist against pineapple & ham - and maybe pizza too, gonna have to research that one.


Make pizza normal again!!1!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in, though I don't have PJ's - we cool?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in, though I don't have PJ's - we cool?


A former Alaskan with no pajamas? We'll have to get you a lumberjack onesie.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A former Alaskan with no pajamas? We'll have to get you a lumberjack onesie.
> 
> View attachment 4958050


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A former Alaskan with no pajamas? We'll have to get you a lumberjack onesie.
> 
> View attachment 4958050


I'd rock that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i am!!


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd rock that!


You haven't seen the bum flap yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I just ordered an Aloha burger


I think the "Big Kahuna" burger is better.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't seen the bum flap yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Make pizza normal again!!1!


You need a hat.
MPNA in yellow of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4958057


I got a onesie for christmas one year, one of the most uncomfortable things I've ever worn.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You need a hat.
> MPNA in yellow of course.


With red splotches and brown circles


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I just ordered an Aloha burger


Tacos El Superior up here makes great Al Pastor con Pina tacos


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> With red splotches and brown circles


And little pineapple chunks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And little pineapple chunks.


Anchovies?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And little pineapple chunks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tacos El Superior up here makes great Al Pastor con Pina tacos


Their al pastor is bangin but I crave their cabeza
Oh and their J-58 starter fluid salsa roja


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tacos El Superior up here makes great Al Pastor con Pina tacos


We used to have a dive restaurant that had great Al Pastor, cooked trompo style

3am special


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anchovies?


I hate anchovies but the Italians put them in pasta and other things like salsa verde so I think we have to give them a pass on that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate anchovies but the Italians put them in pasta and other things like salsa verde so I think we have to give them a pass on that one.


Anchovies are one of the Eight Canonical Toppings in the New York catechism. Pineapple,


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

okay someone in here was talking about taco


sniff

sniff

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clash of the cultures, *garlic overload*.


No such thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Anchovies are one of the Eight Canonical Toppings in the New York catechism. Pineapple,
> 
> View attachment 4958071











Results Are In: New Yorkers Rank Pepperoni As Top Pizza Topping


The mayor asked New Yorkers to pick their favorite pizza toppings last week, as part of a push to practice ranked choice voting ahead of the June Primary Election.




newyork.cbslocal.com





#3


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate anchovies but the Italians put them in pasta and other things like salsa verde so I think we have to give them a pass on that one.


I always have to get them separate


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tacos El Superior up here makes great Al Pastor con Pina tacos


Palmdale or Lancaster ?

NM
same company 3 locations.

I give em a try on one of my trips by, tnx


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No such thing


No kissing after hummus and tzatziki


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No kissing after hummus and tzatziki


Well if you both have it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I always have to get them separate


kids won't eat them? They infect the whole pizza even if it's only on one side. I don't blame them I wouldn't eat it either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well if you both have it.....


can't smell your own stink breath.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No kissing after hummus and tzatziki


It's an aphrodisiac for me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No such thing


Ever make for-real aioli made with an entire head of raw garlic, creamed? My colleagues had words with me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kids won't eat them? They infect the whole pizza even if it's only on one side. I don't blame them I wouldn't eat it either.


I'd do that with my kids as a compromise, guess who won? They'd get their medium pineapple pizza and I'd get a large with anchovies


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Results Are In: New Yorkers Rank Pepperoni As Top Pizza Topping
> 
> 
> The mayor asked New Yorkers to pick their favorite pizza toppings last week, as part of a push to practice ranked choice voting ahead of the June Primary Election.
> ...


Yeah well vote, feh.
Almost half of us voted for That Man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ever make for-real aioli made with an entire head of raw garlic, creamed? My colleagues had words with me.


Actually, yes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd do that with my kids as a compromise, guess who won? They'd get their medium pineapple pizza and I'd get a large with anchovies


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in, though I don't have PJ's - we cool?


As long as you bring anchovie pizza. I'm hungry again. This thread is horrible today. Trying to make me fat...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Palmdale or Lancaster ?
> 
> NM
> same company 3 locations.
> ...


Brandon at the Lancaster one will hook you up, great guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kids won't eat them? They infect the whole pizza even if it's only on one side. I don't blame them I wouldn't eat it either.


I don't tell anyone when I cook with them......and everyone loves it lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Tehachapi will sell you 8 oz of their red fire sauce, Lancaster won’t.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Tehachapi will sell you 8 oz of their red fire sauce, Lancaster won’t.
> 
> View attachment 4958099
> 
> View attachment 4958100


TEB, it's hypergolic.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> TEB


It makes the green


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It makes the green


JP7 is hard to get burning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd do that with my kids as a compromise, guess who won? They'd get their medium pineapple pizza and I'd get a large with anchovies


Daughters, what do they eat, maybe four pieces combined.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4958144


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> JP7 is hard to get burning.


It’s pretty amazing stuff. It’s hard to find something that’ll be stable cooling 500 degree leading edges and still make the engine go whoosh.

I originally thought they settled on pure tridecane. But it seems to be a blend of narrow (refinery distillation) cuts from a very few petroleum sources.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

lokie said:


>


leggings have amazing stretch properties.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> leggings have amazing stretch properties.
> 
> View attachment 4958174


At primary glance I didn't know that was a mannequin and thinking "what the fuck happened to her feet!!"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> At primary glance I didn't know that was a mannequin and thinking "what the fuck happened to her feet!!"


Quadruped

Tetrabutt


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Spent the evening floating in bubbly warm water, ahhh


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4958305
> Spent the evening floating in bubbly warm water, ahhh


Lava!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4958144


Morning.


Check out my hands


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. Got work all day, but that's okay. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Hay @BobBitchen how close are you to the fire out there?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay @BobBitchen how close are you to the fire out there?


The majority of fires are way north of me. I'm in So cal on the coast.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The majority of fires are way north of me. I'm in So cal on the coast.


 got to love Southern California I got my papers from Long Beach California lived in Sunland and Simi Valley before the 1979 earthquake lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4958354
> 
> Check out my hands


Looks good, did you take the pickles off?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks good, did you take the pickles off?


Why would someone do that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks good, did you take the pickles off?


No, wedge is on the side. Damn, that was good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people. Got work all day, but that's okay. How's everyone feeling?


You work in retail right? 



DarkWeb said:


> No, wedge is on the side. Damn, that was good


did you get the parm fries? Our sushi and sashimi was meh. A couple of the rolls used coconut rice, that was pretty good.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You work in retail right?
> 
> 
> 
> did you get the parm fries? Our sushi and sashimi was meh. A couple of the rolls used coconut rice, that was pretty good.


Yes, I do work retail.

Only meh? That sucks. What types of fish?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You work in retail right?
> 
> 
> 
> did you get the parm fries? Our sushi and sashimi was meh. A couple of the rolls used coconut rice, that was pretty good.


I did. LOL my wife got the lamb burger and didn't like it.....was to dry. My brother liked the falafel burger.

Awesome night......burgers, beer and Mario Party! Haven't seen my bro since the end of February 2020.

Never tried coconut rice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Talking to my cousin back home yesterday. It was 43 degrees celcius and the smoke from the fires near them is so thick you can't leave your house. They issued be ready to evacuate orders at 10pm EEST. This weather is so messed up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh do I have a picture of a fish for you you Sushi eaters out there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, I do work retail.
> 
> Only meh? That sucks. What types of fish?


Out of all the jobs I've had retail was by far my favourite!

It was a good mix tuna, crab, salmon, ell, butter fish and a couple others I can't remember. Hard to get really good fresh sea fish here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh do I have a picture of a fish for you you Sushi eaters out there


let 'er rip Jeff.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Out of all the jobs I've had retail was by far my favourite!
> 
> It was a good mix tuna, crab, salmon, ell, butter fish and a couple others I can't remember. Hard to get really good fresh sea fish here.


Retail was your... you didn't deal with customers much, did you? 

Huh... tuna and salmon are usually good sashimi. That's too bad..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh do I have a picture of a fish for you you Sushi eaters out there


Jeff don't, you're gonna hurt her stomach.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh do I have a picture of a fish for you you Sushi eaters out there


He he he just give me the rice and cook the fish lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff don't, you're gonna hurt her stomach.


I'm not that kinda of smart ass ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> let 'er rip Jeff.


It's too early for them pictures but if you would like to see them you can go to what grinds my gears and check them out You might want to


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2021)

Yesterday’s Hawaiian burger n sweet potato fries


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did. LOL my wife got the lamb burger and didn't like it.....was to dry. My brother liked the falafel burger.
> 
> Awesome night......burgers, beer and Mario Party! Haven't seen my bro since the end of February 2020.
> 
> Never tried coconut rice.


How awesome is it reuniting with friends and family? It was just regular sticky rice but had a hint of coconut flavour.



Rsawr said:


> Retail was your... you didn't deal with customers much, did you?
> 
> Huh... tuna and salmon are usually good sashimi. That's too bad..


lol yup I dealt with customers, first face they saw when they came in the store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's too early for them pictures but if you would like to see them you can go to what grinds my gears and check them out View attachment 4958448You might want to


oh those mutant fish, lol No!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Yesterday’s Hawaiian burger n sweet potato fries
> View attachment 4958454


was yesterday a special hamburger day in the US or something?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> was yesterday a special hamburger day in the US or something?


Every american must eat at least half a pound of beef a day or lose citizenship. We don't tell you guys, it's rough. Sometimes the proof leaks through


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How awesome is it reuniting with friends and family? It was just regular sticky rice but had a hint of coconut flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> lol yup I dealt with customers, first face they saw when they came in the store.


It is awesome. 

The rice sounds nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Every american must eat at least half a pound of beef a day or lose citizenship. We don't tell you guys, it's rough. Sometimes the proof leaks through


It almost seems like it lol. What are the chances that they all had burgers on the same night? We don't eat a lot of beef. Maybe a couple times a month at most.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It almost seems like it lol. What are the chances that they all had burgers on the same night? We don't eat a lot of beef. Maybe a couple times a month at most.


If I did one of the DNA test's it would probably show a heavy Latino influence.
I made Cubano's (please don't deport me).


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If I did one of the DNA test's it would probably show a heavy Latino influence.
> I made Cubano's (please don't deport me).
> 
> View attachment 4958469


I want that! Man I love that sandwich.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Yah what DarkWeb said


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If I did one of the DNA test's it would probably show a heavy Latino influence.
> I made Cubano's (please don't deport me).
> 
> View attachment 4958469


That looks good! Let's see what we can get @Rsawr to buy for lunch today.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks good! Let's see what we can get @Rsawr to buy for lunch today.


Literally anything, getting lunch delivered today. I'll take your torture


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's too early for them pictures but if you would like to see them you can go to what grinds my gears and check them out View attachment 4958448You might want to


(slides sushi knives back into the block, shakes head)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (slides sushi knives back into the block, shakes head)


 you like sharp thing he he he check this out


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Lunch...sheesh...let me get through these taco's first.......

Morning all......hope everyone is healthy and gtg....

woke up this morning at 78F.....after finally getting my bearings straight....what is that light flashing outside.....crap it's raining again pretty heavy too....did i move to central american and no one told me....sheesh....gonna be raining most of the day it seems....high today 85F

Coffee is up and it's fresh.....

now time for bacon and egg......fresh spot of coffee......ahh that better....

this years weather is so strange........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Literally anything, getting lunch delivered today. I'll take your torture


I'm gonna make a smoked salmon spinach salad with bragg vinaigrette dressing for lunch and maybe some pretzels.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna make a smoked salmon spinach salad with bragg vinaigrette dressing for lunch and maybe some pretzels.


Is bragg a brand or a style?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Lunch...sheesh...let me get through these taco's first.......
> 
> Morning all......hope everyone is healthy and gtg....
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might need to break out the airboat


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is bragg a brand or a style?


Gotta have "The Mother"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is bragg a brand or a style?


It's a brand, my favourite! I tried it in NY, so it must be available.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (slides sushi knives back into the block, shakes head)


Southern sushi fusion? Catfish and alligators.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna make a smoked salmon spinach salad with bragg vinaigrette dressing for lunch and maybe some pretzels.


Salads are not for me. Not enough space in my stomach for all the leaves, if I add protein. Smoked salmon though....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like you might need to break out the airboat


i know i need to air out my socks...talk bout soaked.....great the shop is on a hill....still raining, not so bad right now, it's lightened up.....

good tacos

just had my first customer....spent $400 with me....might not be a bad day....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Salads are not for me. Not enough space in my stomach for all the leaves, if I add protein. Smoked salmon though....


bummer  it's just grocery store smoked salmon. Nothing fancy like these guys smoke at home.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer  it's just grocery store smoked salmon. Nothing fancy like these guys smoke at home.


Ehh, not that much of a bummer. How many women get to say they CANT eat salads because they're too low calorie, haha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ehh, not that much of a bummer. How many women get to say they CANT eat salads because they're too low calorie, haha


Potato salad FTW!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Potato salad FTW!


With bacon and onions and smoked salmon?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Potato salad FTW!


My mouth loves it my thighs hate it!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Southern sushi fusion? Catfish and alligators.


Domo alligato


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Domo alligato


Thanks! I haven't thought about this in ages




To be honest I never really thought about this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

hey Bob you around??? found something ...ya might like...and it's already been converted too....






TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - 1990 Vanagon Syncro Westfalia Camper 4WD, Subaru


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com





little pricey....

had to do an edit here.....if you wanna look at all the Vanagons here






TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - Vehicles - Type 2/Bus - Vanagon


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey Bob you around??? found something ...ya might like...and it's already been converted too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the price range I'v been seeing


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2021)

How about this one I saw this morning 








The Jurgens Autovilla: A Factory-Built Frankencamper


Most folks will assume that the Autovilla compact motorhome is the product of a backyard builder. That's not the case.



www.ebay.com




$93k


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Yep, that's the price range I'v been seeing


i just did an edit for ya in that post....that way u can look at all of them...js

maybe there is something there ya might like


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> How about this one I saw this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice...there is a guy down here doing conversion....pretty cool guy too...


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2021)

Some of the paint jobs back in the day were really impressive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4958555


when paint jobs were paint jobs......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4958561
> 
> Some of the paint jobs back in the day were really impressive.


air brush at it's best......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

16.5 for that....uh no.......and it still needs pans, a trans and a rebuff on the paint......plus that exhaust doesn't do the motor justice, and please get ride of the pulley system.....serp kits are junk......hopefully they put some compression n that motor and didn't mudd that up...






TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - Vehicles - Type 2/Bus - Vanagon


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4958555


Totally tubular 70s hairdos


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> With bacon and onions and smoked salmon?


Whoa slow down girl!  

You're craving protein!



curious2garden said:


> My mouth loves it my thighs hate it!


 running every morning must be doing wonders for you. I can't remember the last time I had potato salad.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whoa slow down girl!
> 
> You're craving protein!
> 
> ...


Oh no, not every morning and at my age run is defined fast walk for your age group. So anywhere from 3-5 times per week with at least one dog to excuse my slow pace LOL


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 5, 2021)

M


Laughing Grass said:


> was yesterday a special hamburger day in the US or something?


Missed the memo, tacos El carbon, Miquel's - carnitas, grilled chicken and carne asada


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh no, not every morning and at my age run is defined fast walk for your age group. So anywhere from 3-5 times per week with at least one dog to excuse my slow pace LOL


Still impressive, that's way more than like 75% of the population! I'm a shit runner, 5k is my absolute maximum and I'll bitch for the last three. I started bringing my dog this year too. I really like it, he needs a five minute recovery break every fifteen minutes, my spirit animal lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whoa slow down girl!
> 
> You're craving protein!
> 
> ...


I am, I want wings and ranch. My lunch break isn't coming today. Someone come pour my green dragon down my throat if you don't hear from me by monday


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh no, not every morning and at my age run is defined fast walk for your age group. So anywhere from 3-5 times per week with at least one dog to excuse my slow pace LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Think slower and cursing at dogs


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4958555


Ass grass or cash right?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Amazon.com: Sprats Riga Smoked (12 Pack) Gold Star 5.6 Oz Tins in vegetable Oil Latvia : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Sprats Riga Smoked (12 Pack) Gold Star 5.6 Oz Tins in vegetable Oil Latvia : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> ...


Oh my God, they're so good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Coffee and a blow is deja vu


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh my God, they're so good.


I wouldn't lie to you


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee and a blow View attachment 4958929is deja vu


"When you come to a fork in the road, take it"


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> "When you come to a fork in the road, take it"


It's easier when it's a nail.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's easier when it's a nail.


Deja vu always reminds me of Yogi Berra and his quotes, the man was one of a kind


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Deja vu always reminds me of Yogi Berra and his quotes, the man was one of a kind


Never got to see him play. He coached too, eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never got to see him play. He coached too, eh?


Yeah and managed the Yankees. Good on ya, most folks your age don't know who he was


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah and managed the Yankees. Good on ya, most folks your age don't know who he was


How is that even possible I can't stand the game and I know him ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is that even possible I can't stand the game and I know him ha ha ha


Because you're old. Entertainment was limited back then, right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Old yes but I said baseball not Vaudeville witch is True Entertainment he he he ha ha ha 


Rsawr said:


> Because you're old. Entertainment was limited back then, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Deja vu always reminds me of Yogi Berra and his quotes, the man was one of a kind


LOL it's deja vu all over again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee More is need f*ing thunderstorms


----------



## bk78 (Aug 6, 2021)

Yay another night with little to no sleep. I pick up the new kitten after work, pretty sure that’s why I haven’t been sleeping much this whole week.

Hope Sabre doesn’t got full leopard on the little thing.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Old yes but I said baseball not Vaudeville witch is True Entertainment he he he ha ha ha


Which Vaudeville witch are we watching?


bk78 said:


> Yay another night with little to no sleep. I pick up the new kitten after work, pretty sure that’s why I haven’t been sleeping much this whole week.
> 
> Hope Sabre doesn’t got full leopard on the little thing.
> 
> View attachment 4959094


You got the kitten ! Congrats.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You got the kitten ! Congrats.


Yup. She was fixed, microchiped and first shots on Tuesday then transferred to a local pet smart to be held until I can pick her up. She came from a large colony of ferals in BC I guess.

Here’s the pic the rescue sent me yesterday, she’s on the right.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup. She was fixed, microchiped and first shots on Tuesday then transferred to a local pet smart to be held until I can pick her up. She came from a large colony of ferals in BC I guess.
> 
> Here’s the pic the rescue sent me yesterday, she’s on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4959098


Amazing! I hope they bond like glue. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Morning.





Gonna be hot today. Anyone watching the Olympics....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched a little bit of soccer. You're probably more into the winter Olympics right?

Wildfires are threatening Olympia.  And it looks like it's arson, seven fires started in a matter of hours.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.


Mornin' 
Doing anything fun today, LG and the peeps?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mornin'
> Doing anything fun today, LG and the peeps?


Nothing fun today, vet and grocery shopping. Gotta figure out a few fun things to do over the weekend. How about you, working today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing fun today, vet and grocery shopping. Gotta figure out a few fun things to do over the weekend. How about you, working today?


Yup, but I am bringing snacks this time so I don't have to eat a cold burger crouched behind the counter like a criminal.

Is there still fun stuff to do? It looks like outdoors is kind of bad up there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Watched a little bit of soccer. You're probably more into the winter Olympics right?
> 
> Wildfires are threatening Olympia.  And it looks like it's arson, seven fires started in a matter of hours.
> 
> View attachment 4959129


I like them all. But yeah, winter gets me glued to the TV. Especially if they're locals.

Arson! Hope they find out who and punish to the fullest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup, but I am bringing snacks this time so I don't have to eat a cold burger crouched behind the counter like a criminal.
> 
> Is there still fun stuff to do? It looks like outdoors is kind of bad up there.


 That's lame, you should have an area to eat your lunch. What type of retail do you work in? 

Air quality here is back to normal as long as the winds keep coming from the south. I was thinking of hitting up the water park on Sunday as long as it's sunny.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's lame, you should have an area to eat your lunch. What type of retail do you work in?
> 
> Air quality here is back to normal as long as the winds keep coming from the south. I was thinking of hitting up the water park on Sunday as long as it's sunny.


I manage a hobby store with 4 employees. So I work in all areas constantly, with no breaks when the owner is away. It's a lot but I also get to run it how I like most days.

Water park sounds awesome. Do you do the big slides, or are you a lazy river all day kinda person?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like them all. But yeah, winter gets me glued to the TV. Especially if they're locals.
> 
> Arson! Hope they find out who and punish to the fullest.


So many fires going on around Athens right now, I doubt they'll catch anyone. 

I think I prefer winter too. I'll watch bobsled, the little one man toboggan that they ride laying down and ski jumping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I manage a hobby store with 4 employees. So I work in all areas constantly, with no breaks when the owner is away. It's a lot but I also get to run it how I like most days.
> 
> Water park sounds awesome. Do you do the big slides, or are you a lazy river all day kinda person?


That's cool, so you're dealing with customers that are excited about their purchases, I think that's key to working retail. Working in a jewelry store probably wouldn't be bad either. I worked very briefly doing online support for a cosmetics company and hated it. When people are behind their keyboards they turn into complete assholes.

I like the high adrenalin slides. They also have some cliffs you can jump or dive off of. They don't look very high when you're standing on the ground, but as soon as you're on the ledge it looks seriously high.





__





Roller Coasters, Kiddie Ride & Family Attractions | Canadas Wonderland


Explore our world-class roller coasters, thrill rides, kids rides and Splash Works water park slides and attractions! Visit Canada's Wonderland today!




www.canadaswonderland.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So many fires going on around Athens right now, I doubt they'll catch anyone.
> 
> I think I prefer winter too. I'll watch bobsled, the little *one man toboggan that they ride laying down* and ski jumping.


Luge and skeleton luge are some of my favorites. Any skiing or boarding will always be the top spot.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's cool, so you're dealing with customers that are excited about their purchases, I think that's key to working retail. Working in a jewelry store probably wouldn't be bad either. I worked very briefly doing online support for a cosmetics company and hated it. When people are behind their keyboards they turn into complete assholes.
> 
> I like the high adrenalin slides. They also have some cliffs you can jump or dive off of. They don't look very high when you're standing on the ground, but as soon as you're on the ledge it looks seriously high.
> 
> ...


I wonder if weed has made me more or less of a coward. I never would have done those things a few years ago, but I like the look of that cliff area. Epic! 
You ever like flipped out of a tube and lost your elbow skin?

I hate the customers above 12, almost entirely. It's the kids and the true nerds I like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wonder if weed has made me more or less of a coward. I never would have done those things a few years ago, but I like the look of that cliff area. Epic!
> You ever like flipped out of a tube and lost your elbow skin?
> 
> I hate the customers above 12, almost entirely. It's the kids and the true nerds I like.


Not at Wonderland. When I was younger three of us went down a water slide together. I was squished off to the side and hit my face on something as we went by, still don't know what it was, I didn't see it probably a support bar. Fractured orbital bone, concussion and several stitches later I learned a valuable life lesson about safety lol. 

Do you do table top game sessions with the kids?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not at Wonderland. When I was younger three of us went down a water slide together. I was squished off to the side and hit my face on something as we went by, still don't know what it was, I didn't see it probably a support bar. Fractured orbital bone, concussion and several stitches later I learned a valuable life lesson about safety lol.
> 
> Do you do table top game sessions with the kids?


Damn, that sounds horrifying. Did you stay awake for it, or did you wake up at the bottom of the slide confused as hell? And you still go on them?

I do, I run little classes to teach parents to dm for their kids, and I get hired out to teach magic the gathering too. I do bday parties sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Luge and skeleton luge are some of my favorites. Any skiing or boarding will always be the top spot.


That's it, I couldn't remember what they were called. That looks like serious fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, that sounds horrifying. Did you stay awake for it, or did you wake up at the bottom of the slide confused as hell? And you still go on them?
> 
> I do, I run little classes to teach parents to dm for their kids, and I get hired out to teach magic the gathering too. I do bday parties sometimes


I remember starting the slide and that's about it until later in the hospital. I'm kinda glad I don't remember it lol. I went back that summer, it was totally my fault and wouldn't have happened if I followed the rules.

That's pretty cool, table top games have really taken off the past few years. Do you ever watch TableTop on Geek & Sundry with Wil Wheaton?





__





Shows Archive







geekandsundry.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

....ok what happen to the Chi in here.....hmmmm...anyways

Morning everyone...TGIF......my week is almost done.......get through today....then i can relax and get stuff done around the house.....no rain coming up....which basically means humidity and heat......here we go....

woke up to a light dew on the ground 74F this moring......high today 90F but with the RH it will feel closer to the century mark....

Coffee is fresh and ready to go.......

Country Sausage and Egg taco's......yes please.......


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I remember starting the slide and that's about it until later in the hospital. I'm kinda glad I don't remember it lol. I went back that summer, it was totally my fault and wouldn't have happened if I followed the rules.
> 
> That's pretty cool, table top games have really taken off the past few years. Do you ever watch TableTop on Geek & Sundry with Wil Wheaton?
> 
> ...


I was an original adopter. I have all the goofy stuff for supporting their second season! I am the lamest little dweeb if you get me talking about ttrpgs. Lemme know if you ever wanna play!

I would have never set foot in a water park if that happened. I almost drowned when I was 2, and I still look at water sideways, even while swimming g in it. You're braver than I


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was an original adopter. I have all the goofy stuff for supporting their second season! I am the lamest little dweeb if you get me talking about ttrpgs. Lemme know if you ever wanna play!
> 
> I would have never set foot in a water park if that happened. I almost drowned when I was 2, and I still look at water sideways, even while swimming g in it. You're braver than I


Heck yeah! lol I had no idea you were such a nerd lol.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 6, 2021)

Beautiful sunny day here today

Still burning everywhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Beautiful sunny day here today
> 
> Still burning everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4959198


Brutal, hope you don't have to spend much time outdoors.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brutal, hope you don't have to spend much time outdoors.


I work outside lol 

It’s ok I smoked cigarettes for 20 years so my lungs are well seasoned


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Heck yeah! lol I had no idea you were such a nerd lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959193


ok who went to the renaissance fair and didn't tell me......smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Beautiful sunny day here today
> 
> Still burning everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4959198


SOB.....i really feel for you guys with the fires happening


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Beautiful sunny day here today
> 
> Still burning everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4959198


We're under it also, hope it stays up high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok who went to the renaissance fair and didn't tell me......smh


If you have not watched the guild your life is incomplete. Felicia Day is adorable too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I work outside lol
> 
> It’s ok I smoked cigarettes for 20 years so my lungs are well seasoned


I just took a ride and mountains I usually can see very clear are almost not visible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you have not watched the guild your life is incomplete. Felicia Day is adorable too.


you need to come down to this...and really have some fun...









Enchanting Entertainment, Adventures & Attractions


The Texas Renaissance Festival brings you the most cost-effective way to enjoy all the merriment and magic of the nation's largest Renaissance themed event. Join us in celebration of our 45th anniversary season!




www.texrenfest.com





i used to go regularly, even took my wife for the first time....which i have to say was a very awkward experience......she still had fun...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

Son came over aft work to mow the lawn and I had him cut down the hermi . He doesn’t even smoke and he was hesitant as he looked it over closely . Kept asking me if I was sure .Wanted him to dig it up and move the other plant down but guess who has my shov at his house .  Good thing I was chill . Somehow I have to get The roots dug up, plant moved and watered . They really need a drink bad


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you have not watched the guild your life is incomplete. Felicia Day is adorable too.


She is! I shook her hand once and almost died at a convention


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

people and they're Hermi's these days......smh


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

No smoke here but you can see the smoke during sunsets . We came from almost being one Great Lake to being bone dry . Sure feel bad for everyone out west .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you need to come down to this...and really have some fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never gone to one of those. Did you and your wife dress up for it? Anyone calls me a wench they're getting a beer stein up the side of the head. 



Rsawr said:


> She is! I shook her hand once and almost died at a convention


Awesome! Do you do the comic cons when they come to town? 

2007, I didn't realize it was that long ago, I feel old lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never gone to one of those. Did you and your wife dress up for it? Anyone calls me a wench they're getting a beer stein up the side of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ren fest is so much fun. We've been to a bunch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never gone to one of those. Did you and your wife dress up for it? Anyone calls me a wench they're getting a beer stein up the side of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did, for all the time i've went.....since it was my wifes first time she didn't but after the weekend......she really like the people and want to start dressing up.....

and being call a wench there is very common honestly in a place like that....and most of the time it was the women who called u that not the men surprisingly........especially around the beer garden area if you worked it.....rest of the time it's all bout respect......if you camped that really when the party really started.....as soon as the sun came down....fire pit was lite, drum circles started and the party was on....


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> people and they're Hermi's these days......smh


some days I wish I was a hermi after 25yrs of marriage. I’d get more action  !


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never gone to one of those. Did you and your wife dress up for it? Anyone calls me a wench they're getting a beer stein up the side of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't go to them as a guest, I usually work a booth, or work the store while the owner is away doing booths.

God, 2007? That's before I could drink..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, I don't go to them as a guest, I usually work a booth, or work the store while the owner is away doing booths.
> 
> God, 2007? That's before I could drink..


i almost got to work the Texas one......personally i think it would have been fun....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> some days I wish I was a hermi after 25yrs of marriage. I’d get more action View attachment 4959226 !


i was talking about the plant....


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

If I called my wife a wench she’d roll me out into the street . 

Never been to one but they sound fun . There’s a really big renaissance fair in Detroit .


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

@BudmanTX I knew what you were talking about . Do you remember the budman from Budweiser promo ?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Luge and skeleton luge are some of my favorites. Any skiing or boarding will always be the top spot.


@Metasynth used to do a skateboard luge type thing. I think he broke his arm on it. HEY where is meta?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I work outside lol
> 
> It’s ok I smoked cigarettes for 20 years so my lungs are well seasoned


The beauty of those N95/N100 respirators works for this too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @BudmanTX I knew what you were talking about . Do you remember the budman from Budweiser promo ?View attachment 4959239


Good...

Little before my time mate, in 1976 i didn't know what a TV was....js.....long story


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Good...
> 
> Little before my time mate, in 1976 i didn't know what a TV was....js.....long story


I graduate (barely) high  school that year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I graduate (barely) high  school that year.


DUDE!!!...lol

i didn't even know what school was.....guess it what happens when your in the foster system in the early 70's...


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> DUDE!!!.


Sweet!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

damnit i didn't wanna use Roundup to kill off a Passion Flower vine......i'll keep researching......vasive little ^&*(()_$


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

Heck I was only a baby then . I was a 80’s kid growing up on rural dairy farm . Just three tv stations and a party phone line .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, I don't go to them as a guest, I usually work a booth, or work the store while the owner is away doing booths.
> 
> God, 2007? That's before I could drink..


bummer. I've never been to one, I'm close to the convention center so I see all the costumes when comic con comes. 

Me either... I was 17, drinking age here is 19.



BudmanTX said:


> i did, for all the time i've went.....since it was my wifes first time she didn't but after the weekend......she really like the people and want to start dressing up.....
> 
> and being call a wench there is very common honestly in a place like that....and most of the time it was the women who called u that not the men surprisingly........especially around the beer garden area if you worked it.....rest of the time it's all bout respect......if you camped that really when the party really started.....as soon as the sun came down....fire pit was lite, drum circles started and the party was on....


Those costumes are probably hot! Smart that they do it in October.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The beauty of those N95/N100 respirators works for this too.


You should get a kick back on all these respirators people buy on your advice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Our women's soccer team won gold.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer. I've never been to one, I'm close to the convention center so I see all the costumes when comic con comes.
> 
> Me either... I was 17, drinking age here is 19.
> 
> ...


they are.....some more ways than one js......the best time to go to that one....is opening day.......all hallows eve (that one is fun let me tell ya, haunted houses and everything, went for my bday one year, and talk about kicking it up a notch)....and the last day (good sales on products)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our women's soccer team won gold.


nice...US won the bronze i think...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Huh... think anyone noticed if I snuck out of here to check it out?








Midwest Chicago 2022 | CannaCon


Learn more about Midwest Chicago 2022 from CannaCon. As the nation's leading cannabis expo, CannaCon can help you get connected!




cannacon.org


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should get a kick back on all these respirators people buy on your advice.


I do, every person who still continues to post here is my kick back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...US won the bronze i think...


Yea Megan Rapinoe caused a bit of a kerfuffle here when she said she can't believe they lost to Canada. lol. People are so sensitive. 

I have to go to the vet and run errands. take it easy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea Megan Rapinoe caused a bit of a kerfuffle here when she said she can't believe they lost to Canada. lol. People are so sensitive.
> 
> I have to go to the vet and run errands. take it easy.


be safe


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

Someday I’ll be able to give some likes to you guys . It’s been fun


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Metasynth used to do a skateboard luge type thing. I think he broke his arm on it. HEY where is meta?


Longboard round the hills. You tell me what cali hills. Only been there a few times


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Longboard round the hills. You tell me what cali hills. Only been there a few times


The ones by Malibu, sigh... I live in not Malibu. It's going to be 107 here today. What are you up to today?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The ones by Malibu, sigh... I live in not Malibu. It's going to be 107 here today. What are you up to today?


A hangover. Might just power through it. Speaking of cali i could go for a double double animal style. White castle in the cities might be closer..


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Longboard round the hills. You tell me what cali hills. Only been there a few times


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea Megan Rapinoe caused a bit of a kerfuffle here when she said she can't believe they lost to Canada. lol. People are so sensitive.
> 
> I have to go to the vet and run errands. take it easy.


Yeah, her and the team pissed off a lot of people around here too.
A class act she is not IMHO.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Why do I bother? My most seasoned buyer, gave me their notice. 



   









Have a wonderful day 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4959289


I have some friends that used to do that down a hill by their dad's orchard. Someone there didn't want them to do it anymore and threw gravel all over the road.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Little bit of the RenFest from this direction......






Just a random vid i found to give people an idea...


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Little bit of the RenFest from this direction......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corsets are very uplifting...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Corsets are very uplifting...


Unless you're in one, and then it's restricting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Corsets are very uplifting...


yes they are.......some can even hold up a pint too...js




Rsawr said:


> Unless you're in one, and then it's restricting.


and yes they are.... i remember after they shut down.....ladies telling people and or friends....get this efing thing off me.....lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yes they are.......some can even hold up a pint too...js
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you volunteered to rescue those poor ladies. ;]


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hope you volunteered to rescue those poor ladies. ;]


oh but of course.......it's the gentlemen to always lend a hand when support was needed....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, her and the team pissed off a lot of people around here too.
> A class act she is not IMHO.


Really? I like her and her purple hair and her hot fiance.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

I mean what do you think this will cover he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean what do you think this will cover he he he View attachment 4959305


God the pinching


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean what do you think this will cover he he he View attachment 4959305


not much...js...now there were artisan there who made chain mail outfits there too....some special order as well...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> God the pinching


We will put the finest Persian silk behind it he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> be safe


I was gonna say it's all good here but maybe not. 

59% increase in cases over yesterday, hope we get through the summer before shit hits the fan. 100% of the people in ICU are unvaccinated so that's sorta good news.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4959290
> 
> View attachment 4959291
> 
> ...


Time for a vacation shrxhky420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna say it's all good here but maybe not.
> 
> 59% increase in cases over yesterday, hope we get through the summer before shit hits the fan. 100% of the people in ICU are unvaccinated so that's sorta good news.


it's jumped down here too.........

this morning they are considering upping to order to severe.....and next week school starts up for the young ones....this is gonna be a whole new cluster

on a good note.....my wifes got us signed up for the moderna vac when it comes available through her primary dr....


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's the gentlemen to always lend a hand *or two *when support was needed....


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's jumped down here too.........
> 
> this morning they are considering upping to order to severe.....and next week school starts up for the young ones....this is gonna be a whole new cluster
> 
> on a good note.....my wifes got us signed up for the moderna vac when it comes available through her primary dr....


You haven't had your vaccine yet? Hope you and the missus are being super careful. 

I'm worried about the schools too. They don't go back until after labour day here and they have a mask mandate in place, but that can only do so much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Unless you're in one, and then it's restricting.


Couldn't do a corset, I'm all about comfort.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't had your vaccine yet? Hope you and the missus are being super careful.
> 
> I'm worried about the schools too. They don't go back until after labour day here and they have a mask mandate in place, but that can only do so much.


not yet, and we are......especially here at work......just try to keep my distance and my hands and work area clean the best i can

we haven't gotten one yes only cause we don't know what the reaction if any to her MS......finally the primary said in her opinion she should get the Moderna.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4959322View attachment 4959328


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't do a corset, I'm all about comfort.


i knew a lady at the fair that could put up in one........she was real good at fitting them for ladies.....and she made them herself too....


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean what do you think this will cover he he he View attachment 4959305


Your large gaping vagina! Sorry kinda set yourself up for that one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> not yet, and we are......especially here at work......just try to keep my distance and my hands and work area clean the best i can
> 
> we haven't gotten one yes only cause we don't know what the reaction if any to her MS......finally the primary said in her opinion she should get the Moderna.....


Right you mentioned that earlier, sorry I forgot. That's scary. Do you think you'll have to wait very long?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Your large gaping vagina! Sorry kinda set yourself up for that one


actually yeah he did


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i knew a lady at the fair that could put up in one........she was real good at fitting them for ladies.....and she made them herself too....


Wife had one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right you mentioned that earlier, sorry I forgot. That's scary. Do you think you'll have to wait very long?


from what the dr said no not very long......she had J&J there already.......but said cause of her condition Moderna would be better and less side effects...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Your large gaping vagina! Sorry kinda set yourself up for that one


Did I did I ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't do a corset, I'm all about comfort.


Same here. My aesthetic is "my dad's clothes"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> from what the dr said no not very long......she had J&J there already.......but said cause of her condition Moderna would be better and less side effects...


I had really minor side effects from the moderna, little achy for a day. My partner was worse bad flu like symptoms when she finally got out of bed she vomited all over the shower. We both had astrazeneca for our first shots and I was in bed all day and she was fine. Go figure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Same here. My aesthetic is "my dad's clothes"


I'm still in shorts and flip flops mode for a couple more months.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had really minor side effects from the moderna, little achy for a day. My partner was worse bad flu like symptoms when she finally got out of bed she vomited all over the shower. We both had astrazeneca for our first shots and I was in bed all day and she was fine. Go figure.


that's what i told my wife today and this weekend.......need to look up side effects.....she said she's on and let me know tonight......this way we can be kinda ready for the after effect......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's what i told my wife today and this weekend.......need to look up side effects.....she said she's on and let me know tonight......this way we can be kinda ready for the after effect......


I hope it doesn't impact her too bad. Does she have mobility problems? The side effects kinda sucked, but it was totally worth it for the piece of mind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope it doesn't impact her too bad. Does she have mobility problems? The side effects kinda sucked, but it was totally worth it for the piece of mind.


now she does big time unfortunately.....before the hospital says not so much.....but with the MS being active now, it's start to get her mobility and her walking.....a bunch of different things have hit her now.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now she does big time unfortunately.....before the hospital says not so much.....but with the MS being active now, it's start to get her mobility and her walking.....a bunch of different things have hit her now.....


 hoping it's a flare up and she improves, not gonna ask you a bunch of personal questions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hoping it's a flare up and she improves, not gonna ask you a bunch of personal questions.


it is a flare up...and she can only b what she is now....there is no cure for this....just fyi.......so the end, is the end....

the only things i get to talk to...is 3 dogs, a dead tree stump, and my maker.........js


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh but of course.......it's the gentlemen to always lend a hand or two, *or 3 *when support was needed....





raratt said:


> fify


Fify 



SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fify
> 
> View attachment 4959375
> 
> SH420


damn i need another hand.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

membersonlywafflehouse on TikTok


See you this weekend, Toronto! #torontofoodie #torontofoodspots #torontodessert #torontofoodlovers #wafflehouse




www.tiktok.com





I think I’m gonna give this one a pass


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> membersonlywafflehouse on TikTok
> 
> 
> See you this weekend, Toronto! #torontofoodie #torontofoodspots #torontodessert #torontofoodlovers #wafflehouse
> ...




Fun and waffles at the same time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4959388
> 
> Fun and waffles at the same time?


Why on earth would they make it look like a penis? It doesn't look like she's enjoying it.

How did you convert a tiktok video to a gif.


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why on earth would they make it look like a penis? It doesn't look like she's enjoying it.
> 
> How did you convert a tiktok video to a gif.


I don't know many people that smile and giggle while in misery.






Download the video and convert the file to gif.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

that may not be a passion vine......hmmm...texas morning glories maybe.....gonna have to get a picture...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2021)

I really wish you all were talking about French toast 






SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I really wish you all were talking about French toast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm in powdered sugar with a sunny side up egg......?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Made with Texas toast


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Made with Texas toast


darn tootin....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

And for me cream cheese and raspberry jam yummy my 2 cents


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And for me cream cheese and raspberry jam yummy my 2 cents


nothing wrong with that....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And for me cream cheese and raspberry jam yummy my 2 cents


Mountain of powdered sugar or gtfo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mountain of powdered sugar or gtfo


And I followed you up to the gtfo???


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I followed you up to the gtfo???


Get the fuck out. :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Stupid e-brake adjuster is stuck! I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid e-brake adjuster is stuck! I hate them with a passion.


A lot of dirt roads where you are at


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid e-brake adjuster is stuck! I hate them with a passion.


got any B&D penetrating oil and a bfh???


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got any B&D penetrating oil and a bfh???


I like Seafoam, used to use liquid wrench but the can's kept going flat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I like Seafoam, used to use liquid wrench but the can's kept going flat.


B&D Penetrating oil works well.....just let it sit for abit...and then it will come off fair easy...i use it here...

i've also got a can of marvels mystery too...

i like seafoam....generally use for fuel systems....

i keep a selection of liqui moly here too....really good stuff ....especially for injection cleaner, i have a dsl cleaner too


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Unless you're in one, and then it's restricting.







The smallest waist belongs to Cathie Jung (USA, b. 1937), who stands at 1.72 m (5 ft 8 in) and has a corseted waist measuring 38.1 cm (15 in). Un-corseted, it measures 53.34 cm (21 in).

Her enthusiasm for Victorian clothes is why at the age of 38 she started wearing a 15.24 cm (6 in) training belt to gradually reduce her then 66.4 cm (26 in) waist. She has never had surgery to define her waist.

Since 1983, she has worn a corset 23 hours a day, only removing it for her daily shower.

The mother of three, who does not eat a special diet or exercise to maintain her waist, says: "We had no intention of setting a record. It was about dressing appropriately for the age."









Smallest waist - living (tightlacing)


The Guinness World Records Official site with ultimate record-breaking facts & achievements. Do you want to set a world record? Are you Officially Amazing?




www.guinnessworldrecords.com





Vanity?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got any B&D penetrating oil and a bfh???


It was moving. Now it wouldn't back out and just pissing me off.......no freaking room to see or move. I like putting on the fun stuff......not maintenance lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

And if I get one more robo call


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was moving. Now it wouldn't back out and just pissing me off.......no freaking room to see or move. I like putting on the fun stuff......not maintenance lol


lol....don't feel bad, few minutes ago..i pick up a king pin/link pin front end with spindals and wheel...prolly off of a 59 since no dampner.....the lug nuts....are rusted and are holding the wheel......the rest of the bolt and stuff holding it together are just as rusted.....only saver....it was free...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And if I get one more robo call


i've been off the hook with those today...knock on wood....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've been off the hook with those today...knock on wood....


4 in the last hour and a half lol bastards!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 4 in the last hour and a half lol bastards!


aw man that is bad.......are they wondering about your car warranty???


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol....don't feel bad, few minutes ago..i pick up a king pin/link pin front end with spindals and wheel...prolly off of a 59 since no dampner.....the lug nuts....are rusted and are holding the wheel......the rest of the bolt and stuff holding it together are just as rusted.....only saver....it was free...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4959433


pretty much....and in that order too...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

I'd have more room if I put a bigger lift in


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd have more room if I put a bigger lift in


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got any *B&D penetrating oil* and a bfh???


Is that butte&dick's anal lube your referring to?
Wtf? Where'd that come from?

   

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is that butte&dick's anal lube your referring to?
> Wtf? Where'd that come from?
> 
> 
> ...


sharky, did you have one to many taco dabs today???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd have more room if I put a bigger lift in


Did you try that on your wife and if so did it work lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is that butte&dick's anal lube your referring to?
> Wtf? Where'd that come from?
> 
> 
> ...


A very very dark place lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't do a corset, I'm all about comfort.


Yeah those do not look like the pinnacle of leisurewear.

I grew up with tube tops. Now there’s fuck you it feels good


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah those do not look like the pinnacle of leisurewear.
> 
> I grew up with tube tops. Now there’s fuck you it feels good


EZ access.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> EZ access.


From each compass point


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2021)

Where did you deliver my coffee ?
Not to me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4959512
> Where did you deliver my coffee ?
> Not to me


I hope it wasn’t kopi luwak 
those weasel shits


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I hope it wasn’t kopi luwak
> those weasel shits







I would rather lick the toad.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> I would rather lick the toad.


Some days I’d rather inner tube on the waterway.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

About 8.3 pounds / gal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

food


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

And now some grim bastard for dessertand of course coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Had this little guy stop in and say hi.....honestly it's actually bigger than my hand...good sign


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4959550
> 
> Had this little guy stop in and say hi.....honestly it's actually bigger than my hand...good sign


That is awesome


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome


Little one was very friendly and trusting....laid him in the grass and let it go.....good sign


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Little one was very friendly and trusting....laid him in the grass and let it go.....good sign


Walking stick.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Walking stick.


One if the bigger ones I have found, seen a lot of smaller one....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you @BobBitchen  gonna take me forever to grow out so many seeds! Now the had decision, which one to start first.


you’re on my phone now


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you @BobBitchen  gonna take me forever to grow out so many seeds! Now the had decision, which one to start first.
> View attachment 4959566
> 
> you’re on my phone now
> ...


That is the cool thing about here, sometimes neat stuff shows up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4959523food


Some one has the munchies


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> That is the cool thing about here, sometimes neat stuff shows up.


Interesting how that happens sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Driving to my friends place today, I was behind this pickup and I couldn’t help but notice his exhaust pipes 



HDMI 1 and HDMI 2


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Fire and coffee a start to a good night


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4959512
> Where did you deliver my coffee ?
> Not to me


Shit and they're moving too!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> About 8.3 pounds / gal.


Pure water weight ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire and coffee View attachment 4959578View attachment 4959580a start to a good night


Odin looks pensive.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

He will stand there for hours what do you want there be bunny rabbits out here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

there are times when I think he's going to push until the rail give out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

But sometimesI think he fall asleep


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Went out in the garden......

Flowering....need to harvest the pods...and figure out what to do with them.?


She's a freaking surprise right now...

The vine I have been working on identifying, marigolds? I have other person who want to get rid of them 

Found a mustang grape vine too....possibly


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

that looks like morning glory, but i can't see the flowers very well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> that looks like morning glory, but i can't see the flowers very well.


I’m wondering tobacco


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Time to turn up the music


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> that looks like morning glory, but i can't see the flowers very well.


They bloom in the morning which pushes me that way, just don't know


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> They bloom in the morning which pushes me that way, just don't know


i have an infestation that looks exactly the same, so i hope i'm right, haha. otherwise maybe We're both crazy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i have an infestation that looks exactly the same, so i hope i'm right, haha. otherwise maybe We're both crazy


Well


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i have an infestation that looks exactly the same, so i hope i'm right, haha. otherwise maybe We're both crazy


I'll smoke to that


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well


tread carefully, I've just gotten off a VERY long shift. >;]


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

No kids......many dabs....

Feeling good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> tread carefully, I've just gotten off a VERY long shift. >;]


O what to do what to do hmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No kids......many dabs....
> 
> Feeling good


Nice..

I am 6 beers in and two tomatoes..pushing 9...js

I am feeling pretty good too.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O what to do what to do hmmmm


cruisin for a bruisin, are we -.-



BudmanTX said:


> Nice..
> 
> I am 6 beers in and two tomatoes..pushing 9...js
> 
> I am feeling pretty good too.....


that sounds great, just pop a few more beers on ice, be round in a bit!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Shit and they're moving too!


lol.. I got the moving email with a discount code a day after I ordered, timing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


On a scale from "stuck to the damn couch," to "uh oh, the sky is rushing towards me" where would you say you are?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> On a scale from "stuck to the damn couch," to "uh oh, the sky is rushing towards me" where would you say you are?


I am past that...seems video games are in order.....then movie...Pete's dragon possibly..?...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> On a scale from "stuck to the damn couch," to "uh oh, the sky is rushing towards me" where would you say you are?


“the floor is hungry”


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I am past that...seems video games are in order.....then movie...Pete's dragon possibly..?...


epic plan, sir. 


cannabineer said:


> “the floor is hungry”


Solid life choices.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> On a scale from "stuck to the damn couch," to "uh oh, the sky is rushing towards me" where would you say you are?


There


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> epic plan, sir.
> 
> Solid life choices.


LAVA do not step there LAVA hot liquid foot-eating rock LAAAVA


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> LAVA do not step there LAVA hot liquid foot-eating rock LAAAVA


Solid...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There


I am too. It's nice there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am too. It's nice there...


Here?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

There is on 3rd


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Who's


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Ain't


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Who on first he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2021)

Night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Night


Rest well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Night


Rest well


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)

Be safe..?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

Good morning 











F fedex


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Morning.







How's it goin?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4959829
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I was also thinking of that one


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> View attachment 4959829
> 
> 
> How's it goin?


You gotta stand up wind in the morning, my bad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You gotta stand up wind in the morning, my bad.


That was you?! 

Good one


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2021)

How's it going? Ready for the weekend, folks?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Working on the jeep.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Working on the jeep.


 Just might have a two day stretch with no rain to take my jeep top off!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Working on the jeep.


Did the lift come in already and your better haft let this happen you are a lucky man lol coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Damn I am on cup of coffee #3 and I just can't seem to wake up! Anyone else struggling?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I am on cup of coffee #3 and I just can't seem to wake up! Anyone else struggling?


Yeah. I forced myself to do sprints. Do it. I am fucking alive now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah. I forced myself to do sprints. Do it. I am fucking alive now.


Oh dear, that sounds relatively radical.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I am on cup of coffee #3 and I just can't seem to wake up! Anyone else struggling?


Nope......all those dabs helped me sleep......all night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear, that sounds relatively radical.


When I am in a funk, a heartrate over 160 wakes me up. But have you tried the leisurely morning walk approach? Little easier on the knees, eh?


DarkWeb said:


> Nope......all those dabs helped me sleep......all night


My hero!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

More is needed Coffee


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I am on cup of coffee #3 and I just can't seem to wake up! Anyone else struggling?


Struggling? Not yet. 

I'm only reaching for the 3rd adult beverage this a.m.






Productivity may be delayed today.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I am on cup of coffee #3 and I just can't seem to wake up! Anyone else struggling?


Nope. I'm on bowl 3, just got cup 2 and I'm already buzzing. 

It's not Mars like outside but it's getting there. Smoky and not the good kind. 

Got busted on the computer again. Lol. I hadn't even started yet. 

After I spend a few more hours on the puter I'll head out back and start building this...



Got a 12x14. I was going to get a bigger one but got shot down. Lol. Still bigger than she wanted (@raratt this is your cue)

   

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nope. I'm on bowl 3, just got cup 2 and I'm already buzzing.
> 
> It's not Mars like outside but it's getting there. Smoky and not the good kind.
> 
> ...


Ooooh!! I would really like one of those. Instead I got a Raviary to house sick, obnoxious ravens. Now I'm promoting a swing. We'll see what upgrade the ravens get out of my swing


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Struggling? Not yet.
> 
> I'm only reaching for the 3rd adult beverage this a.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nope. I'm on bowl 3, just got cup 2 and I'm already buzzing.
> 
> It's not Mars like outside but it's getting there. Smoky and not the good kind.
> 
> ...


Better smoke another Bowl cuz unless you're going to freeze to death I think you're talking about Venus instead of Mars


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Better smoke another Bowl cuz unless you're going to freeze to death I think you're talking about Venus instead of Mars


Well shit I laughed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

Ouch this dude needs to shut up ok maybe I need more lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> They bloom in the morning which pushes me that way, just don't know


Morning glory's vine.
Speaking of which, morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I am on cup of coffee #3 and I just can't seem to wake up! Anyone else struggling?


Pup and I didn’t get out til after sunup.
Good news: I needed a sweater. 63 this am; such a nice break.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

Putting in place disclaimer I am high but what color would you say this pipe is


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Putting in place disclaimer I am highView attachment 4959953 but what color would you say this pipe is


Orange, dude.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Putting in place disclaimer I am highView attachment 4959953 but what color would you say this pipe is


Intergalactic. row 8 column 2.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Pup and I didn’t get out til after sunup.
> Good news: I needed a sweater. 63 this am; such a nice break.


We're at 70, wish I could open the door and put the fan in it but it's not healthy out there. I can see the smoke in front of the trees at the end of the street.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

It is green


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4959512
> Where did you deliver my coffee ?
> Not to me


I hope I get it


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i have an infestation that looks exactly the same, so i hope i'm right, haha. otherwise maybe We're both crazy


only if you eat those seeds


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How's it going? Ready for the weekend, folks?


coffee, yardwork, wash car, grocery shopping, coffee, more coffee always with cannabis in a pipe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Morning glory's vine.
> Speaking of which, morning.


Morning, and thanks....there is two I have found so far, first one is at my house and I am keeping it, just gotta work with it, the other is at a friends house and he wants me to get rid of them for him...

Just made a fresh pot if anyone needs a refresher


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

Brunch anyone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

The rotor is off! 

With no extra broken parts......or fingers. I think the neighbors know some new words


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The rotor is off!
> 
> With no extra broken parts......or fingers. I think the neighbors know some new words


Like shoot, and gee whiz?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The rotor is off!
> 
> With no extra broken parts......or fingers. I think the neighbors know some new words


How many different words, in how many different languages?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Brunch anyone?
> View attachment 4960064


Hot sauce I haft to have hot sauce just aw you know the rest lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Something is still not right with that e-brake on the passenger side  dragging and the adjustment is as far as it can go.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Something is still not right with that e-brake on the passenger side  dragging and the adjustment is as far as it can go.


How old are the pads


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

How bad did you heat the rotors could be warped


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2021)

Deep thought jeep questions I would refer you to screen name Mrblaine on wrangler forums. He's the leading brake guru on .any forums and has a store with his own line of black magic pads.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

Well I guess if it is not drum


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hot sauce I haft to have hot sauce just aw you know the rest lol


Yes, hot sauce was in effect...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yes, hot sauce was in effect...


That was close


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How bad did you heat the rotors could be warped


New rotors and pads but the e-brake is drum. 

I just gotta take that side apart again and see what's the hangup.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Something is still not right with that e-brake on the passenger side  dragging and the adjustment is as far as it can go.


In the vdub world something like that, shoes need adjustment and or the cable is about to break js...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> In the vdub world something like that, shoes need adjustment and or the cable is about to break js...


Yeah that's not it. It's a '16 that I got with 30k. Pretty sure it's the fact whoever did the brakes last, didn't put the rubber plug back in the adjuster window. So everything is moving slow in there from rust. I'll open it up and clean it good.........I don't use the thing anyway. It does work at holding the jeep. Probably could use some springs in there.....when they rust they don't have the same tension or pull together as close.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah, that was it. All good now. Smoke break


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone hungry....smoked pork ribs, potato salad, and pork and beens..think I will do the rib meat and the salad..


Did a sweet and spicy for the sauce from baby Ray on it....also drizzled some honey on it....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Anyone hungry....smoked pork ribs, potato salad, and pork and beens..think I will do the rib meat and the salad..
> View attachment 4960500
> 
> Did a sweet and spicy for the sauce from baby Ray on it....also drizzled some honey on it....


Well I was not until you you did this lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I was not until you you did this lol


Space tomatoes, beer, food, talk bout a combo 

And you could even pull the bone out of the meat....

Yeah I need to clean the counter....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Space tomatoes, beer, food, talk bout a combo
> 
> And you could even pull the bone out of the meat....
> View attachment 4960518
> Yeah I need to clean the counter....


Odin said he got it no problem


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

But he would need permission first


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin said he got it no problem


Got a rib bone just for him....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 8, 2021)

Leave some room on the table for my smoked turkey. Injected with a butter, maple and Chipotle pepper mix.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2021)

Morning.






70° and 94%rh before 8am


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Leave some room on the table for my smoked turkey. Injected with a butter, maple and Chipotle pepper mix.View attachment 4960588


Pretty bird! I look forward to hearing how that turns out.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning!


Any Sunday plans?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Any Sunday plans?


Yes, I have paperwork to attend to. I hate doing it but it has to be done. Do you have any plans besides watching your balls sweat? That humidity sounds brutal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I have paperwork to attend to. I hate doing it but it has to be done. Do you have any plans besides watching your balls sweat? That humidity sounds brutal.


Smoking pork then pulling it lol moving some stuff around the shop and moving a large stand up air compressor in. I'll get that wired in later. Maybe work on the jeep.....I bought a backup camera that works with the factory screen on the dash......but that might be another day. Dad and little bro leave tomorrow so they'll be hanging today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2021)

Went to visit my sister yesterday and ended up helping dig grass all day. They’re putting in a deck and gazebo. My brother in law has a nice plant going


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 8, 2021)

Ouch well this sucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 8, 2021)

I guess it is time to break out the big guns coffee And then you suck the handle


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2021)

Music in the park yesterday with Tina


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2021)

For a second there I thought you were talking Tina Turner.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2021)

Needed a lil sumpthin for the picnic basket, tarts & cannolis


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Needed a lil sumpthin for the picnic basket, tarts & cannolis View attachment 4960683


Tarts at a picnic, nothing like it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4960674Music in the park yesterday with Tina


What is Tina listening to


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is Tina listening to


Something food-related


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is Tina listening to


mostly the Pug barking at her all night


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> mostly the Pug barking at her all night


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

@Rsawr I am drinking a delightful glass of Yunnan Golden Monkey. It has a chocolaty note.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @Rsawr I am drinking a delightful glass of Yunnan Golden Monkey. It has a chocolaty note.


I enjoy that one too! Enjoy :]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I enjoy that one too! Enjoy :]


What are your favorite teas? I am growing fond of pricy Assams.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What are your favorite teas? I am growing fond of pricy Assams.


I am a basic bitch. A nice aged loose leaf oolong, or lapsang souchong. For herbal teas I do fermented dandelion leaves, home style. I love anything that tastes earthy or smoky or bitter. Got any good recommendations?


----------



## lokie (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am a basic bitch. A nice aged loose leaf oolong, or lapsang souchong. For herbal teas I do fermented dandelion leaves, home style. I love anything that tastes earthy or smoky or bitter. Got any good recommendations?


Do you steep at all or just Tea Bag?


Do you use a whistling kettle or just wait until the steam blows?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am a basic bitch. A nice aged loose leaf oolong, or lapsang souchong. For herbal teas I do fermented dandelion leaves, home style. I love anything that tastes earthy or smoky or bitter. Got any good recommendations?


Do you like pu-erh? Sounds up your alley. Me, I can’t disassociate it from the smell of taking a p on a wet log.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Do you steep at all or just Tea Bag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tea-bone!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you like pu-erh? Sounds up your alley. Me, I can’t disassociate it from the smell of taking a p on a wet log.


That sounds awesome. I will go to my favorite little spot and get some. I'll let you know!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you like pu-erh? Sounds up your alley. Me, I can’t disassociate it from the smell of taking a p on a wet log.


An addendum to this, I looked it up. I did not know that when I was fermenting my tea leaves I was essentially making this same thing. So yes, I do like it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> An addendum to this, I looked it up. I did not know that when I was fermenting my tea leaves I was essentially making this same thing. So yes, I do like it.


I imagine if we shared a house, there’d be “my” tea shelf and “your” tea shelf. Between us we have tea covered.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine if we shared a house, there’d be “my” tea shelf and “your” tea shelf. Between us we have tea covered.


Do you have a plant or patch? I killed my last ones by letting them get too cold this past winter, but once I move I am gonna turn the tea tent back on!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have a plant or patch? I killed my last ones by letting them get too cold this past winter, but once I move I am gonna turn the tea tent back on!


I live in the desert. I struggled to grow one (1) onion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I live in the desert. I struggled to grow one (1) onion.
> 
> View attachment 4960856


Cal-mag.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cal-mag.....


About £1.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I live in the desert. I struggled to grow one (1) onion.
> 
> View attachment 4960856


I have to grow mine indoors. I was actually kind of devastated, it was 6 years old, it was one of the last plants my mom helped me with. They're awesome. I wonder if the LEDs from weed are too much...

About a pound of onion rings for sure. 2 weeks


----------



## lokie (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine if we shared a house, there’d be “my” tea shelf and “your” tea shelf. Between us we have tea covered.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have to grow mine indoors. I was actually kind of devastated, it was 6 years old, it was one of the last plants my mom helped me with. They're awesome. I wonder if the LEDs from weed are too much...
> 
> About a pound of onion rings for sure. 2 weeks


I have never tried to grow tea. Oh the rabbit hole, it yawns.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have never tried to grow tea. Oh the rabbit hole, it yawns.


Have you ever tried to grow A? They kinda go together.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have you ever tried to grow A? They kinda go together.


I tried but got very behind.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you like pu-erh? Sounds up your alley. Me, I can’t disassociate it from the smell of *taking a p on a wet log.*


See, if you had not engaged in that bad behavior you would not now be suffering! Memento mori!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have to grow mine indoors. I was actually kind of devastated, it was 6 years old, it was one of the last plants my mom helped me with. They're awesome. I wonder if the LEDs from weed are too much...
> 
> About a pound of onion rings for sure. 2 weeks


Camellia sinensis? Where did you get the cutting or seeds, and which tea was it?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Camellia sinensis? Where did you get the cutting or seeds, and which tea was it?


So it was seeds (they took like 2 months to properly sprout, I don't know if that was normal) they were supposed to be sinensis sinensis! I have never seen the different kinds side by side. Lemme see if I can find the website that was on the packaging, it's been a while... I will try to remember it. We got the packet at a farmers market, but they had a website too...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So it was seeds (they took like 2 months to properly sprout, I don't know if that was normal) they were supposed to be sinensis sinensis! I have never seen the different kinds side by side. Lemme see if I can find the website that was on the packaging, it's been a while... I will try to remember it. We got the packet at a farmers market, but they had a website too...


There are 2 major varieties that tea is made from: C. sinensis sinensis and C. sinensis assamica; how they're processed determines the tea type.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So it was seeds (they took like 2 months to properly sprout, I don't know if that was normal) they were supposed to be sinensis sinensis! I have never seen the different kinds side by side. Lemme see if I can find the website that was on the packaging, it's been a while... I will try to remember it. We got the packet at a farmers market, but they had a website too...


It didn't taste like any tea I had had before, in the same way that weed I grow doesn't really taste like store bought. I think it tasted THE MOST like fermented green tea for me, so I think it was probably what it said on the label and I was never letting it get old? I didnt do much research, I gained my green thumb with weed...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It didn't taste like any tea I had had before, in the same way that weed I grow doesn't really taste like store bought. I think it tasted THE MOST like fermented green tea for me, so I think it was probably what it said on the label and I was never letting it get old? I didnt do much research, I gained my green thumb with weed...


Yeah, effectively leaves taken off plant and dried will end up being green tea; for the various black/brown teas there is sweating/fermentation/beating and bruising, a lot of processing


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, effectively leaves taken off plant and dried will end up being green tea; for the various black/brown teas there is sweating/fermentation/beating and bruising, a lot of processing


So I was stupid, but it was probably the right plant? :] yay, then I can hopefully find that damn pack


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, effectively leaves taken off plant and dried will end up being green tea; for the various black/brown teas there is sweating/fermentation/beating and bruising, a lot of processing


That sounds like some couples


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like some couples


Baby, wanna bruise vines tonight?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Baby, wanna bruise vines tonight?


Say no more. I’m washing my feet.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like some couples


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

@Rsawr


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So I was stupid, but it was probably the right plant? :] yay, then I can hopefully find that damn pack


Yeah correct plant. Kinda like coffee and chocolate, what you end up with is a function of how much you fucked with it


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah correct plant. Kinda like coffee and chocolate, what you end up with is a function of how much you fucked with it


I always knew that, but honestly thought that it was just leaving the leaves on for longer that did the maturing to black tea. Again, I didn't think about it! I want to try again now. Maybe I can make my own smoked tea in a few years


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always knew that, but honestly thought that it was just leaving the leaves on for longer that did the maturing to black tea. Again, I didn't think about it! I want to try again now. Maybe I can make my own smoked tea in a few years


Do you use UptonTea? I like that firm a lot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always knew that, but honestly thought that it was just leaving the leaves on for longer that did the maturing to black tea. Again, I didn't think about it! I want to try again now. Maybe I can make my own smoked tea in a few years











How Tea is Made - Samovar Tea


Tea comes from a plant called Camellia Sinensis - but it can be processed in host of ways to give a huge range of flavors.




www.samovartea.com


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you use UptonTea? I like that firm a lot.


I do sometimes! I like to go in to shops and browse. What should I order from them?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I do sometimes! I like to go in to shops and browse. What should I order from them?


My latest happy is a blend I happened upon. Seven parts Golden Kenya and one part Darjeeling FBOP, compounded by weight. It is my current morning eye opener.

Gyokuro on the green side.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Constant Comment is about the only "special" tea I have had.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Constant Comment is about the only "special" tea I have had.


gawd I remember the tin


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2021)

Morning






Starting out in fog then 80° and humid......


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi sir


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

Making progress


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.  
And this particular monday can be a bad one. Who works on Monday? This sucks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.
> And this particular monday can be a bad one. *Who works on Monday?* This sucks.


Not me.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not me.


Me either, tell me why I agreed to come in today? Must have been tipsy or high when the boss asked. I have a plant to chop today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Good morning happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already 75 and 89% humidity here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, doesn't that mean party, a new dress AND NEW SHOES? I'm in


It's going to be a mint coloured dress. I'm going to hold off spending money for a little longer. I think we'll be in lockdown again by October.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Of course I like the apricot one ;D The shoes are lovely too (the set on the left).

I'm thinking new lockdowns will depend on vaccination rates. Hopefully it won't be necessary.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Morning....ladies and gents.....hope everyone is gtg

Ugh what a weekend......think i pulled a muscle in my hip region....eh i'll get through it....

woke this morning to 78F and muggy like efing heck.........90% Rh this morning......high today 95F heat index 103.....

Coffee is ready to rock......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course I like the apricot one ;D The shoes are lovely too (the set on the left).
> 
> I'm thinking new lockdowns will depend on vaccination rates. Hopefully it won't be necessary.
> 
> Good morning everyone!


Me too  The guys are going to be wearing white pants/shoes with a jacket/tie the same mint colour  I'll probably go with the three inch heels so I'm a bit taller. I've been in a lot of wedding parties, this is the first one where the bride picked out shoes too.

Our vaccine rates are pretty good, I think we're over 80% for the first dose and 60% full vaccinated, but our infections have doubled in less than a week with everything being open.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too  The guys are going to be wearing white pants/shoes with a jacket/tie the same mint colour  I'll probably go with the three inch heels so I'm a bit taller. I've been in a lot of wedding parties, this is the first one where the bride picked out shoes too.
> 
> Our vaccine rates are pretty good, I think we're over 80% for the first dose and 60% full vaccinated, but our infections have doubled in less than a week with everything being open.


You choose heels? Wow. You are a super hero


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be a mint coloured dress. I'm going to hold off spending money for a little longer. I think we'll be in lockdown again by October.
> 
> View attachment 4961374


ok who's going to the quiceanera????


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You choose heels? Wow. You are a super hero


lol I spent a lot of years dancing at the clubs in 4" heels. They don't bother me that much now. 



BudmanTX said:


> ok who's going to the quiceanera????


Wedding.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I spent a lot of years dancing at the clubs in 4" heels. They don't bother me that much now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding.


Shit, you couldn't pay me to wear heels, I don't care who is getting married, haha. Dancing in then seems like asking for fractured ankles


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wedding.


ah ok, that's cool


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I spent a lot of years dancing at the clubs in 4" heels. They don't bother me that much now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding.


But but
my text was an invitation to a welding.

Got all done up too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit, you couldn't pay me to wear heels, I don't care who is getting married, haha. Dancing in then seems like asking for fractured ankles


Just takes some practice. I've wiped out a few times.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just takes some practice. I've wiped out a few times.


Lady, my legs are fucked up enough walking flat. If you want to keep me around, keep me off heels


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lady, my legs are fucked up enough walking flat. If you want to keep me around, keep me off heels


I've always worn high quality sneakers because I did not want a bunionectomy later in life. So I always carried heels matching my outfit and would switch for the minimum time necessary to be fully 'dressed'. It was the rare occasion I had to wear them all day.

I guess it paid off I have zero hallux valgus.

Funny, people rarely commented on my deviation from dress standards.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lady, my legs are fucked up enough walking flat. If you want to keep me around, keep me off heels


Flats it is. They're more expensive than the other two pairs, go figure. 

My best friend got married last summer. She's like you, I've never seen her wear heels and I've known her since we were 18. She's 6'1" so I thought I'd look normal next to her in the photos wearing 5" heels no luck lol. I had to stand on the photographers case for the group pics and I looked like a little kid standing next to her while she was wearing flats. I'll see if I can find the pic it made me laugh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've always worn high quality sneakers because I did not want a bunionectomy later in life. So I always carried heels matching my outfit and would switch for the minimum time necessary to be fully 'dressed'. It was the rare occasion I had to wear them all day.
> 
> I guess it paid off I have zero hallux valgus.
> 
> Funny, people rarely commented on my deviation from dress standards.


had to google that.  it looks painful, I didn't know heels caused that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Flats it is.* They're more expensive than the other two pairs, go figure.
> 
> My best friend got married last summer. She's like you, I've never seen her wear heels and I've known her since we were 18. She's 6'1" so I thought I'd look normal next to her in the photos wearing 5" heels no luck lol. I had to stand on the photographers case for the group pics and I looked like a little kid standing next to her while she was wearing flats. I'll see if I can find the pic it made me laugh.


Good, I think discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to google that.  it looks painful, I didn't know heels caused that.


Yup wearing high heels is similar to foot binding. If you do it consistently.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flats it is. They're more expensive than the other two pairs, go figure.
> 
> My best friend got married last summer. She's like you, I've never seen her wear heels and I've known her since we were 18. She's 6'1" so I thought I'd look normal next to her in the photos wearing 5" heels no luck lol. I had to stand on the photographers case for the group pics and I looked like a little kid standing next to her while she was wearing flats. I'll see if I can find the pic it made me laugh.


If you're under 5'3" you're closer to me! Shorties unite!


curious2garden said:


> I've always worn high quality sneakers because I did not want a bunionectomy later in life. So I always carried heels matching my outfit and would switch for the minimum time necessary to be fully 'dressed'. It was the rare occasion I had to wear them all day.
> 
> I guess it paid off I have zero hallux valgus.
> 
> Funny, people rarely commented on my deviation from dress standards.


It is probably because you are scary. I can imagine your lecture when anyone tried to tell you what to do...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good, I think discretion is the better part of valor.


For @Rsawr not me 



curious2garden said:


> Yup wearing high heels is similar to foot binding. If you do it consistently.


What about open toe? I never wore them to work for 8 hours a day or anything like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you're under 5'3" you're closer to me! Shorties unite!
> 
> It is probably because you are scary. I can imagine your lecture when anyone tried to tell you what to do...


just a hair under 5'


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For @Rsawr not me
> 
> 
> 
> What about open toe? I never wore them to work for 8 hours a day or anything like that.


Depends on the style but any high heel is anatomically problematic.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

I need to go for an Xray today. I forgot and took my Lasix. That just pisses me off, literally. Anyway sitting here on my dead ass won't change anything grrrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on the style but any high heel is anatomically problematic.


clubbing or dancing, anything with a lot of walking it was usually squared open toe. 

You make me question my previous life choices a lot lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need to go for an Xray today. I forgot and took my Lasix. That just pisses me off, literally. Anyway sitting here on my dead ass won't change anything grrrr


does that mean you cannot go?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clubbing or dancing, anything with a lot of walking it was usually squared open toe.
> 
> You make me question my previous life choices a lot lol.


She is like a shaman of healing. But also doubt. Or throwing shade, maybe not doubt...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clubbing or dancing, anything with a lot of walking it was usually squared open toe.
> 
> You make me question my previous life choices a lot lol.


Somehow I can see you rockin these


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clubbing or dancing, anything with a lot of walking it was usually squared open toe.
> 
> *You make me question my previous life choices a lot lol.*


Excellent, I'm doing my job well, memento mori, my dear!


Laughing Grass said:


> does that mean you cannot go?


LOL no it means I go, lay on the damn table and wish I were in the bathroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She is like a shaman of healing. But also* doubt. Or throwing shade,* maybe not doubt...


The emotions are left to the user


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The emotions are left to the user


No, you definitely throw shade sometimes. But we need it to cool off, I love it, hehehe


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

My wife is 6' tall in 4" heels.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> My wife is 6' tall in 4" heels.


I was 6' on stilts. I loved those motherfuckers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow I can see you rockin these
> 
> View attachment 4961440


Stripper shoes, I have a pair with a 1" platform from my younger years.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stripper shoes, I have a pair with a 1" platform from my younger years.


Did you ever step on someone's foot and pierce it? Those spikes look dangerous for everyone around, not just the wearer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Excellent, I'm doing my job well, memento mori, my dear!
> 
> LOL no it means I go, lay on the damn table and wish I were in the bathroom.


 had to google Lasix


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stripper shoes, I have a pair with a 1" platform from my younger years.


Real stripper shoes need batteries.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to google Lasix


It juices you!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It juices you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did you ever step on someone's foot and pierce it? Those spikes look dangerous for everyone around, not just the wearer


A few times lol, not pierced tho. Made a girl behind me in the line for the washroom cry, don't stand so close to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Real stripper shoes need batteries.
> 
> View attachment 4961447


or fishies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2021)

Poor fishies


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

well look at you this morning....glad i caught this.....

and u friday, counted 6 blooms.....need to start cleaning the seed bods out



and i need to figure out darkness by the end of the month and maybe transplant for this pain in the butt.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Poor fishies


Only if the wearer is in a hurry...


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well look at you this morning....glad i caught this.....
> View attachment 4961451
> and u friday, counted 6 blooms.....need to start cleaning the seed bods out
> 
> ...


The second pic looks like a type of Jimson weed, if it gets spiny seed pods it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Only if the wearer is in a hurry...


I can picture them being pinned against the clear acrylic by the centrifugal forces of the wearer spinning around on a stripper pole.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well look at you this morning....glad i caught this.....
> View attachment 4961451


They are prettier than "normal" ivy, but just as pernicious. Be vigilant


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> The second pic looks like a type of Jimson weed, if it gets spiny seed pods it is.


it is, i threw in a few seeds in the bead this spring......i just gotta get to the pods before they open...once you see a flower, then you'll get the pods....


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well look at you this morning....glad i caught this.....
> View attachment 4961451
> and u friday, counted 6 blooms.....need to start cleaning the seed bods out
> 
> ...


*Police issue warning over hallucinatory flower seed*

*Morning glory seeds can cause hallucinations when ingested*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/morning-glory-renfrew-hallucination-opp-1.3970356#:~:text=Morning%20glory%20seeds%20can%20cause%20hallucinations%20when%20ingested&text=The%20seeds%20contain%20LSA%2C%20a,when%20ingested%20in%20large%20quantities.&text=An%20employee%20confirmed%20all%20the,were%20teenagers%20and%20young%20adults


.


I think the purple/dark blue flowers are the ones to look for.

How many seeds do you think you have? Asking for a friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A few times lol, not pierced tho. Made a girl behind me in the line for the washroom cry,* don't stand so close to me. *


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They are prettier than "normal" ivy, but just as pernicious. Be vigilant


i don't mind this one......its the second one at my friends house i'm trying to get rid of. Tried talking to him to keep it, but to no avail.......that's where i was yesterday evening....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't mind this one......its the second one at my friends house i'm trying to get rid of. Tried talking to him to keep it, but to no avail.......that's where i was yesterday evening....


I like them too, but I had to cut mine back, it grew overnight enough to keep my fence from opening. It tried to lock me inside!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Police issue warning over hallucinatory flower seed*
> 
> *Morning glory seeds can cause hallucinations when ingested*
> 
> ...


that's a wild one, i have 2 on my property for now....just fyi....trying to figure out the timing me to collect the seeds or when should i start looking for them...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I like them too, but I had to cut mine back, it grew overnight enough to keep my fence from opening. It tried to lock me inside!


this one i have on a fence line.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

one of the other oddly things i've found lately....is a wild mustang grape vine.......still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I like them too, but I had to cut mine back, it grew overnight enough to keep my fence from opening. It tried to lock me inside!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4961472


Ya,


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ya, View attachment 4961479


I prefer chemistry in such a case.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

harvest huh...seems plausable...
The blooms will leave a small, round pod behind at the end of the stem. Once these pods are hard and brown, crack one open. If you find a number of small black seeds, your seeds of morning glories are ready for harvest. *Snap off the stems below the seed pods* and collect all the pods in a paper bag 

so look for the seed pod......after the bloom, along the stem.....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

my leafing isn't that jagged....hmm...seed pod structure seems right.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2021)

Datura innoxia, native to C. Am, Mexico and SW US. They don't all have the jagged leaves


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

PlantFiles Pictures: Datura Species, Devil's Trumpet, Moonflower, Indian Apple, Jimson Weed, Thorn Apple (Datura innoxia) by Brinda


View picture of Datura Species, Devil's Trumpet, Moonflower, Indian Apple, Jimson Weed, Thorn Apple (Datura innoxia) at Dave's Garden. All pictures are contributed by our community.



davesgarden.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

Good guess eh?


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good guess eh?


very...appreciate it....

now i got a better idea on how to handle it.......and work with it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

It's so gross out there, wishing I had ventilated seats right about now.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's so gross out there, wishing I had ventilated seats right about now.


Swamp ass blues?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

damn....11 bucks for 15 seeds for that Datura..... 

oops nvm...prices range for 4 to 10 off amazon.....hmm....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn....11 bucks for 15 seeds for that Datura.....
> 
> oops nvm...prices range for 4 to 10 off amazon.....hmm....


You should try buying cannabis seeds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Swamp ass blues?


lol I hate going into a store when you back is soaked.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2021)

I was contacted, indirectly, by another company. After receiving a ton of pressure from mamashark, I updated my resume and submitted it. 
I feel really guilty. Weird. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was contacted, indirectly, by another company. After receiving a ton of pressure from mamashark, I updated my resume and submitted it.
> I feel really guilty. Weird.
> 
> SH420


Yay we get regular posting @shrxhky420 back!

F 'em you didn't own the company.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should try buying cannabis seeds



oh i've seen a few breeds out there i would love to get my hands on....js

this is one....






Medicann Seeds Blue Blood


Medicann Seeds Blue Blood is available at The Attitude Seedban. Visit our website to get the whole range of Medicann Seeds




www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was contacted, indirectly, by another company. After receiving a ton of pressure from mamashark, I updated my resume and submitted it.
> I feel really guilty. Weird.
> 
> SH420


You need a life, other than work. Good on ya.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i've seen a few breeds out there i would love to get my hands on....js
> 
> this is one....
> 
> ...


I just about shit my pants when I first started looking for cannabis seeds. I paid over $100 including shipping for my first 5 northern lights seeds. More than gold by weight. Crazy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just about shit my pants when I first started looking for cannabis seeds. I paid over $100 including shipping for my first 5 northern lights seeds. More than gold by weight. Crazy!


it is...very crazy....

prolly one of the reasons i keep playing with what i got, and it's always nice to have good friends in the cannabis communities


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I prefer chemistry *in such a case.*
> 
> View attachment 4961481


I prefer smaller, less leak prone cases


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can picture them being pinned against the clear acrylic by the centrifugal forces of the wearer spinning around on a stripper pole.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4961598


Makes me wanna ride the the zero gravity again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was contacted, indirectly, by another company. After receiving a ton of pressure from mamashark, I updated my resume and submitted it.
> I feel really guilty. Weird.
> 
> SH420


Good luck bud!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes me wanna ride the the zero gravity again.
> 
> View attachment 4961599


The puke flinger!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The puke flinger!


eating a beaver tail then jumping into the back seat on the pirate ship was a terrible idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> eating a beaver tail then jumping into the back seat on the pirate ship was a terrible idea.


Cotton candy and stale hot dog come back as an advanced composite material. A putty knife is needed.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> eating a beaver tail then jumping into the back seat on the pirate ship was a terrible idea.


This was my favorite ride, until the fateful day when the chick 3 cages up suddenly gave back her Big Gulp.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> eating a beaver tail then jumping into the back seat on the pirate ship was a terrible idea.


Beaver Tail?

Do tell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This was my favorite ride, until the fateful day when the chick 3 cages up suddenly gave back her Big Gulp.
> 
> View attachment 4961611


 The Zipper! Me and her went around a few times at the Orillia Fall Fair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beaver Tail?
> 
> Do tell.


It's a cinnamon pastry


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a cinnamon pastry
> 
> View attachment 4961616


do want


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> do want


I like them plain without all the crazy toppings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth best sad face ever lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a cinnamon pastry
> 
> View attachment 4961616


Ok, didn't see that coming.

~Insert Steve Carell gif here~


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth best sad face ever lol.


I think I missed something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, didn't see that coming.
> 
> ~Insert Steve Carell gif here~


dirty mind


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think I missed something.


 GWN sad face reaction to the beaver tails


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dirty mind


Is a terrible thing to waste. Apologies to UNCF


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> GWN sad face reaction to the beaver tails


Took me a moment
The streusely one looks yes-ish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dirty mind


I may be older than you, but I ain't dead.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> GWN sad face reaction to the beaver tails


Fried bread, cinnamon, sugar ??


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I may be older than you, but I ain't dead.


Old Playboy cartoon
“there might be snow on the roof but there’s fire in the furnace!”

(not the original)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fried bread, cinnamon, sugar ??


oh keep whispering dirty dirty things


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2021)

I'd eat that


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that


Hell I’d commit to eating it from the center out!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fried bread, cinnamon, sugar ??


the dough is sweeter than bread


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the dough is sweeter than bread


Similar to Beignet dough?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2021)

I got the rearview camera in and working


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Similar to Beignet dough?


pretty much. Beaver tails are a bit more chewy


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got the rearview camera in and working
> View attachment 4961681


That’s a wide-track Pontiac


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s a wide-track Pontiac


Objects may be closer than they appear.......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Objects may be closer than they appear.......


I remember maybe 55 years ago mama would watch a game show sponsored by Wide Track Pontiac. I was confused, since even at my preschool age I knew that more wide was more drag.

I knew nothing of drag racing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2021)

there are somethings in this room u just can't un-see.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like them plain without all the crazy toppings.
> 
> View attachment 4961619


Every single time I see that, my mind wants to put a strap there so I can wear it like a flip-flop.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like them plain without all the crazy toppings.
> 
> View attachment 4961619


Bunuelos in Tejas/So Cal. Fried tortilla.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Churro topology


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

What is the opposite of wake and bake? Toke and sleep? Gnight chill people.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pretty much. Beaver tails are a bit more chewy


Must resist all beaver/lesbian jokes!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is the opposite of wake and bake? Toke and sleep? Gnight chill people.


Yeah the wake and bake thread is the opposite to me. It’s either baked and in bed for me or the midnight special.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Good morning chill people. Who is joining me for a few quick 5:30 bowls?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning chill people. Who is joining me for a few quick 5:30 bowls?


I'm ready for wake and bake this morning. I shared a pear with my dog last night, I googled it before I gave him some. The American kennel club said it's good for them. They were wrong, not sure how a little dog can make such a big mess. 



https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/nutrition/fruits-vegetables-dogs-can-and-cant-eat/


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm ready for wake and bake this morning. I shared a pear with my dog last night, I googled it before I gave him some. The American kennel club said it's good for them. They were wrong, not sure how a little dog can make such a big mess.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/nutrition/fruits-vegetables-dogs-can-and-cant-eat/


How big is the dog? I feel like a human who eats too many would poop themselves too. How is the dog doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How big is the dog? I feel like a human who eats too many would poop themselves too. How is the dog doing?


Dogs can also be more sensitive to sugar than us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How big is the dog? I feel like a human who eats too many would poop themselves too. How is the dog doing?


He's a miniature poodle. I give him apples all the time and he never has a problem. He's good with bananas too, but I don't give him much of that because of the high sugar content. He seems normal this morning, I made some rice water with chicken broth for him. I think he was just more stressed about pooping in the house, neither of us woke up before it was too late.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's a miniature poodle. I give him apples all the time and he never has a problem. He's good with bananas too, but I don't give him much of that because of the high sugar content. He seems normal this morning, I made some rice water with chicken broth for him. I think he was just more stressed about pooping in the house, neither of us woke up before it was too late.


Glad he's okay. Probably stick to apples, ehh? Pooping pears sounds like a kids board game though...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4962036


I don't see any coffee in that mug, mister


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't see any coffee in that mug, mister


I know right dam thing has a hole in it somewhere just can't find it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Glad he's okay. Probably stick to apples, ehh? Pooping pears sounds like a kids board game though...


I don't really like pears that much but we're out of good fruit, I was high and a muchy attack occurred.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know right dam thing has a hole in it somewhere just can't find it lol View attachment 4962037


I think the hole might be attached to the end user


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really like pears that much but we're out of good fruit, I was high and a muchy attack occurred.


My dogs always beg pork belly scraps off me during my munchie attacks. Aren't their little faces too cute when you're high?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

I'ma mean daddy absolutely no human food for baby boy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My dogs always beg pork belly scraps off me during my munchie attacks. Aren't their little faces too cute when you're high?


What kind of dog do you have? 

I think it's adorable, it annoys my better half.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'ma mean daddy absolutely no human food for baby boy


Not a bad policy. Chicken, rice, and fruit and veggies are good dog treats. But you want to make sure not to have a lot of added sugar or salt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'ma mean daddy absolutely no human food for baby boy


Poor Odin. Boy needs a porkchop.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of dog do you have?
> 
> I think it's adorable, it annoys my better half.


I have 2 dobermans. The big one is getting old, so I give him more human food now, since he is sad about his declining play ability. He can't keep up with the pup and gets miserable. And it also helps me not eat salt in the morning. We both get scrambled eggs!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have 2 dobermans. The big one is getting old, so I give him more human food now, since he is sad about his declining play ability. He can't keep up with the pup and gets miserable. And it also helps me not eat salt in the morning. We both get scrambled eggs!


Does the little one get jealous that that he doesn't get scrambled eggs? I kinda want scrambled eggs now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Ice cubes for the win lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ice cubes for the win lol


And this, but stay out of the splash zone! 



Laughing Grass said:


> Does the little one get jealous that that he doesn't get scrambled eggs? I kinda want scrambled eggs now.


She does get jealous, she will tackle him for the steal if I am not paying attention. I think she would kill a man for a ham bone if I weren't there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Aww females you just got to love them lol he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww females you just got to love them lol he he he ha ha ha


She knows what she wants...
She takes what she wants...
She bats her little eyelashes and gives you kisses to make you forgive...
She is a perfect lady.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And this, but stay out of the splash zone!
> 
> 
> She does get jealous, she will tackle him for the steal if I am not paying attention. I think she would kill a man for a ham bone if I weren't there


Never come between a girl and food.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

77 and cloudy today, nice change from yesterday. We're not supposed to break 80 today.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 10, 2021)

I had to coax the little brat in with treats so I could leave for work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I had to coax the little brat in with treats so I could leave for work
> 
> View attachment 4962050View attachment 4962051


That's such a cool little play area for them. I wouldn't want to go in either.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was contacted, indirectly, by another company. After receiving a ton of pressure from mamashark, I updated my resume and submitted it.
> I feel really guilty. Weird.
> 
> SH420


Good, I'd like you to make more money and spend less time there. I miss your smiling face around here and feel guilty since I know you have to be dead tired!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's such a cool little play area for them. I wouldn't want to go in either.


Same


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

@curious2garden like living in LA









Man seriously hurt in Highway 400 shooting: TPS


A man is in serious condition in hospital after he was shot three times near Highway 400 in Toronto early on Monday morning.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Who is in I need to get higher


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Morning ladies and gent...hows everyone today......

Well woke up to a humid 79F this morning, the only nice thing.....13mph gulf wind.....RH 83% which basically means it gonna be a semi hot one.......yes summer is here....

Coffee is fresh and ready to go....

Need to soak up my drink from last night....yes you guessed it......potato and egg tacos.....with the green sauce...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4962106Who is in I need to get higher


Yes please, I'm in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes please, I'm in.


Weird it tagged your quote as curious2garden instead of Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Be back in 10 minutes snickering


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weird it tagged your quote as curious2garden instead of Jeff.


I saw that, it was leftover from a very inappropriate joke i was gonna quote her. I edited it after. Hope it wasn't annoying, haha. I am too sleepy to navigate this site


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gent...hows everyone today......
> 
> Well woke up to a humid 79F this morning, the only nice thing.....13mph gulf wind.....RH 83% which basically means it gonna be a semi hot one.......yes summer is here....
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I saw that, it was leftover from a very inappropriate joke i was gonna quote her. I edited it after. Hope it wasn't annoying, haha. I am too sleepy to navigate this site


Pretty sure she likes inappropriate jokes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4962112




Now that's some spicy green sauce........


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Now that's some spicy green sauce........


Okay budman, me and lg are coming for tacos, and we like white claws and cute dogs too. You good by evening?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay budman, me and lg are coming for tacos, and we like white claws and cute dogs too. You good by evening?


yep....but a word of caution....need to talk to the wife......she isn't the meanest woman in the world.....but she definitely in the top 2....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Wish I could make today Taco Tuesday. We're having kebabs and sabzi polo tonight.  I hate saffron.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep....but a word of caution....need to talk to the wife......she isn't the meanest woman in the world.....but she definitely in the top 2....


Who is #1?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay budman, me and lg are coming for tacos, and we like white claws and cute dogs too. You good by evening?


He has three dogs too.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He has three dogs too.


I know, which is why I invited us over. Stop ruining it, he just has to ask his wife now. Don't look too eager. Shhhh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wish I could make today Taco Tuesday. We're having kebabs and sabzi polo tonight.  I hate saffron.


saffron in rice isn't bad....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He has three dogs too.


actually i have 5


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who is #1?


mother nature....love...mother nature


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who is #1?


I was going to say mom


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was going to say mom


she's number 3

i definitely know if i screw up.....when she says my full name......when she does that...better get ready....the fit is gonna hit the shan...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know, which is why I invited us over. Stop ruining it, he just has to ask his wife now. Don't look too eager. Shhhh


never was good at playing it cool. 



BudmanTX said:


> saffron in rice isn't bad....js


It is a rice dish. It's too flowery for me, what I imagine the licking the inside of my purse would taste like.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she's number 3
> 
> i definitely know if i screw up.....when she says my full name......when she does that...better get ready....the fit is gonna hit the shan...


Mom says whole name and the FIRST effect is whiplash. Then panic. Then trying to think if a good excuse before you know what you did. I remember the fear.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never was good at playing it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rice dish. It's too flowery for me, what I imagine the licking the inside of my purse would taste like.


it is a rice dish.....very good i might add..........guess it depends on how much is used.....

it's weird how that spice only comes, from what i hear, one place.....could be wrong


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mom says whole name and the FIRST effect is whiplash. Then panic. Then trying to think if a good excuse before you know what you did. I remember the fear.


oh it's not fear with that woman......there's actually a disturbance in the force when she say that


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never was good at playing it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rice dish. It's too flowery for me, what I imagine the licking the inside of my purse would taste like.


I think it sounds good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Time to go to the doctors appointment So a good coffee to you all and once again and be good to each other


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

Iran produces most of the worlds saffron. It is the crocus of the saffron flower, which needs to be picked by hand, resulting in one of the most expensive spices in the world. Each flower may produce 3-4 strands per harvest…

And I think it tastes like crap too


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It is the crocus of the saffron flower,


"The spice saffron is obtained from the stigmas of _Crocus sativus_, an autumn-blooming species. "
FYI


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> "The spice saffron is obtained from the stigmas of _Crocus sativus_, an autumn-blooming species. "
> FYI


Sorry, I didn’t google anything. Apparently each crocus only produces 3-4 stigma per flower. But like I said, I didn’t google, so maybe I said the wrong thing. Oops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mom says whole name and the FIRST effect is whiplash. Then panic. Then trying to think if a good excuse before you know what you did. I remember the fear.


I had them wrapped around my little finger, especially my dad. When my mom abandoned English I knew I was in real trouble.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sorry, I didn’t google anything. Apparently each crocus only produces 3-4 stigma per flower. But like I said, I didn’t google, so maybe I said the wrong thing. Oops


No biggie, I used to have some Crocus plants in the garden. They were the first ones that flowered in the spring which is why I know about them. I often contemplated growing the saffron type. Some people around here would plant some bulbs next to the sidewalk in their lawns, it looked cool when they came up. They finished flowering before the lawns needed mowed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Iran produces most of the worlds saffron. It is the crocus of the saffron flower, which needs to be picked by hand, resulting in one of the most expensive spices in the world. Each flower may produce 3-4 strands per harvest…
> 
> And I think it tastes like crap too


The place she's ordering from is Iranian https://banu.ca/.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had them wrapped around my little finger, especially my dad. When my mom abandoned English I knew I was in real trouble.


I only had the one parent, and my brother was actually the problem child. I was never in trouble, honestly. Mom was like "You wanna try anything illegal, tell me where you are and call me at 9 and midnight" I was extremely boring as a result. She gave a mile and I took all three feet of it right to the couch to play playstation :]

Were you a rambunctious youth?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The place she's ordering from is Iranian https://banu.ca/.


the olives and koobideh... omg can i come too?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The place she's ordering from is Iranian https://banu.ca/.


I’d get the rack of lamb with pomegranate molasses and crushed walnuts. Seems fairly safe. I’m not huge on Iranian food, personally.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I only had the one parent, and my brother was actually the problem child. I was never in trouble, honestly. Mom was like "You wanna try anything illegal, tell me where you are and call me at 9 and midnight" I was extremely boring as a result. She gave a mile and I took all three feet of it right to the couch to play playstation :]
> 
> Were you a rambunctious youth?


 I'm sorry. 

I was the gift nobody knew they wanted lol. Mom was 38 when I was born, my brother and sister and 11 and 8 years older than me and gave them so many headaches. I wasn't an angel but I didn't cause them much grief growing up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’d get the rack of lamb with pomegranate molasses and crushed walnuts. Seems fairly safe. I’m not huge on Iranian food, personally.


Not a big fan of Iranian either, or most middle eastern food. Except hummus, hummus and naan gets two thumbs up. 



Rsawr said:


> the olives and koobideh... omg can i come too?


Take my spot!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I was the gift nobody knew they wanted lol. Mom was 38 when I was born, my brother and sister and 11 and 8 years older than me and gave them so many headaches. I wasn't an angel but I didn't cause them much grief growing up.


Sorry for what? not all homes with one parent are sad homes. That assumption hurts my heart :[ Now my brother WAS a dick, but he is a lot nicer now that I make more than him 

Haha, it sounds like you like to get into small trouble every now and then, if your daily adventures now are any clue. I bet they were on their toes all the time. Ever run away from home and give them the heart stopper? I did once. packed a pair of shorts and a stuffed dog, and some tuna pouches.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not a big fan of Iranian either, or most middle eastern food. Except hummus, hummus and naan gets two thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> Take my spot!


Try Tabouli and stuffed grape leaves, I love naan bread.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not a big fan of Iranian either, or most middle eastern food. Except hummus, hummus and naan gets two thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> Take my spot!


Deal, now how to be in texas AND canada for dinner. Gonna need some zippier weed...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sorry for what? not all homes with one parent are sad homes. That assumption hurts my heart :[ Now my brother WAS a dick, but he is a lot nicer now that I make more than him
> 
> Haha, it sounds like you like to get into small trouble every now and then, if your daily adventures now are any clue. I bet they were on their toes all the time. Ever run away from home and give them the heart stopper? I did once. packed a pair of shorts and a stuffed dog, and some tuna pouches.


Sorry I didn't mean anything by it. 

I was a lot different as a kid than I am now, kinda emo and kept to myself and my few close friends. A lot of unfocused anger back then lol. Why were you running away? Running away with a stuffed toy lol, that's freaking adorable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try Tabouli and stuffed grape leaves, I love naan bread.


haven't tried the first part.....but i have tasted naan bread....rather good actually


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try Tabouli and stuffed grape leaves, I love naan bread.


That looks pretty good, I like salads.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> haven't tried the first part.....but i have tasted naan bread....rather good actually


tabbouleh is like a nice zesty salad. Goes well with heavy dishes.


Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I didn't mean anything by it.
> 
> I was a lot different as a kid than I am now, kinda emo and kept to myself and my few close friends. A lot of unfocused anger back then lol. Why were you running away? Running away with a stuffed toy lol, that's freaking adorable.


I know you didn't, but everyone assumes it, and it gets sad for ME. Mom was the coolest bestest. I still talk to her like she's here sometimes. GETTING SENILE ALREADY. 

I was running away because my petition for early allowance was denied. So I STOLE 5 dollars from her wallet and wrote a note in its place. I survived three hours before I got scared of being alone... I still have that stuffed dog, actually. Maybe I'll put it in my veg tent in my next post and tag you, lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> tabbouleh is like a nice zesty salad. Goes well with heavy dishes.
> 
> I know you didn't, but everyone assumes it, and it gets sad for ME. Mom was the coolest bestest. I still talk to her like she's here sometimes. GETTING SENILE ALREADY.
> 
> I was running away because my petition for early allowance was denied. So I STOLE 5 dollars from her wallet and wrote a note in its place. I survived three hours before I got scared of being alone... I still have that stuffed dog, actually. Maybe I'll put it in my veg tent in my next post and tag you, lol


hmm gonna have to try that......we don't have middle eastern food this direction...just fyi.......i was lucky enough to know a guy that worked at the local convient store.....it's mostly run by indian nationals, but not this one guy, after talking to him i found out he was afgani and came to the US cause he was a translator.......he was the one who introduced me to saffron rice and naan bread. Actually it was a great lunch, we had a wonderful conversation...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

@curious2garden do you know anything about stem cells rehydrating the disc in the spine if so let me know at this point I love my surgeon no cut it cut cut


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Celebration Bowl coming up cup of coffee let's do this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> tabbouleh is like a nice zesty salad. Goes well with heavy dishes.
> 
> I know you didn't, but everyone assumes it, and it gets sad for ME. Mom was the coolest bestest. I still talk to her like she's here sometimes. GETTING SENILE ALREADY.
> 
> I was running away because my petition for early allowance was denied. So I STOLE 5 dollars from her wallet and wrote a note in its place. I survived three hours before I got scared of being alone... I still have that stuffed dog, actually. Maybe I'll put it in my veg tent in my next post and tag you, lol


A note? lol a criminal mastermind you were not! Did she freak out and go looking for you?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A note? lol a criminal mastermind you were not! Did she freak out and go looking for you?


I found out from her years later that she had driven by the park that was my favorite, and had seen me sitting there pouting on the swing. She left me to have my little tantrum. So she knew exactly where I was the whole time. Moms are brilliant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Had to do lunch delivery. Walk into a gym with a bag of lays and watch everyone's head turn. 

I kept half as a delivery fee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A note? lol a criminal mastermind you were not! Did she freak out and go looking for you?


stories like that make me sometimes think that it would be fun to have one or two.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to do lunch delivery. Walk into a gym with a bag of lays and watch everyone's head turn.
> 
> I kept half as a delivery fee.
> 
> View attachment 4962258


whats in the wrap???


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> stories like that make me sometimes think that it would be fun to have one or two.


That's what being an auntie is for :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> whats in the wrap???


Roast beef, swiss cheese, lettuce mustard and a tiny bit of horseradish mayo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Roast beef, swiss cheese, lettuce mustard and a tiny bit of horseradish mayo.


nice...looks good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's what being an auntie is for :]


Auntie don't do diapers lol. Wish they weren't five hours away and I could see them more often.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...looks good


My wrap game is strong


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My wrap game is strong


my basic wrapping skill....is PB&J with honey


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my basic wrapping skill....is PB&J with honey


Put a few lays in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my basic wrapping skill....is PB&J with honey


Your taco game tho.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your taco game tho.


you know it......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @curious2garden do you know anything about stem cells rehydrating the disc in the spine if so let me know at this point I love my surgeon no cut it cut cut


This becomes extremely specific and you've had previous instrumentation. Ask your spinal surgeon his take on it in your specific case.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This becomes extremely specific and you've had previous instrumentation. Ask your spinal surgeon his take on it in your specific case.


He's the one that told me about it so was just curious about your thoughts about it


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He's the one that told me about it so was just curious about your thoughts about it


If he's the one who suggested it I'd try it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If he's the one who suggested it I'd try it.


Well he seems very hopeful for the procedure which in return gave me hope so he's thinking within a year it should be available


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A note? lol a criminal mastermind you were not! Did she freak out and go looking for you?


What is a supervillain’s life without monologging?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is a supervillain’s life without monologging?


Thank you. It is why I DM. I became the villain, and momma was the first to know. :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is a supervillain’s life without monologging?


We need to clear this up. @Rsawr Was the note signed with your supervillain alter ego.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need to clear this up. @Rsawr Was the note signed with your supervillain alter ego.


Rsawrus Regina


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need to clear this up. @Rsawr Was the note signed with your supervillain alter ego.


It was probably signed something like "your daughter, who's trust has been betrayed" 
Dramatic speech is in my blood...


cannabineer said:


> Rsawrus Regina
> 
> View attachment 4962370


I mean, I do have short arms, but I make up for it by having a loud roar :]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was probably signed something like "your daughter, who's trust has been betrayed"
> Dramatic speech is in my blood...
> 
> I mean, I do have short arms, but I make up for it by having a loud roar :]








I would definitely poo myself


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was probably signed something like "your daughter, who's trust has been betrayed"
> Dramatic speech is in my blood...
> 
> I mean, I do have short arms, but I make up for it by having a loud roar :]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

lokie said:


>


I sometimes hear such sounds while enthroned. Game on, asshole!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would definitely poo myself


And we were earlier speaking of the merits of a gigantic double. . .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And we were earlier speaking of the merits of a gigantic double. . .


wait what?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wait what?


I think it is time I bought a double rifle and called it Rsawr. It’s like raawr from a ‘saur.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Suffered through the kebabs for the real reward Where have these been all my life?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think it is time I bought a double rifle and called it Rsawr. It’s like raawr from a ‘saur.


yup more confused


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Suffered through the kebabs for the real reward Where have these been all my life?
> 
> View attachment 4962477


Ever have these? The middle is like this chocolate creme belly button that you can pinkie out and enjoy last. The dessert of the dessert.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup more confused


It IS what my high brain was thinking about a roaring dinosaur when I made the account


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ever have these? The middle is like this chocolate crepe belly button that you can pinkie out and enjoy last. The dessert of the dessert.
> 
> View attachment 4962478


looks like they stopped making those in the 80's 





__





In The 80s - Food of the Eighties, Fudgetown Cookies


Page about Fudgetown Cookies from a list of people's favorite 80s food



www.inthe80s.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ever have these? The middle is like this chocolate creme belly button that you can pinkie out and enjoy last. The dessert of the dessert.
> 
> View attachment 4962478


I always pushed them out with my tongue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It IS what my high brain was thinking about a roaring dinosaur when I made the account


I thought it was an anagram but not enough vowels.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I always pushed them out with my tongue.


You always were a


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ever have these? The middle is like this chocolate creme belly button that you can pinkie out and enjoy last. The dessert of the dessert.
> 
> View attachment 4962478


Never tried fudge town


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never tried fudge town


 Oh through the filter of the past two decades that does sound rather suggestive.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

@Laughing Grass

Were your leds a kit? What’s the wattage? Where’s you get them from?

I haz questions


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Were your leds a kit? What’s the wattage? Where’s you get them from?
> 
> I haz questions


My middle light is a hlg 300 first generation, it's not on the HLG site anymore. It's basically this light without the rspec.








HLG 300 V2 Rspec


HLG300 is ideal for a 600W HID replacement. Powered by 576pcs Top Bin Samsung 561C Diodes. This fixture is passive cooled Power 120-285 Watts




www.horticulturelightinggroup.ca





My other two were from alibaba. Some assembly required. Two were close to half the price of one HLG.




__





240w-Samsung-Lm301b-Lm301h-Red-240w


240w-Samsung-Lm301b-Lm301h-Red-240w



www.alibaba.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> half the price of one HLG.


I saw they have kits also. Would help with heat output.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I saw they have kits also. Would help with heat output.


I'm guessing close half the heat is coming from the drivers, mount them outside the room and you have even less heat.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm guessing close half the heat is coming from the drivers, mount them outside the room and you have even less heat.


Should make a difference


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m thinking about taking the leap into LEDs but just not sure. How’s your experience been so far?

Are the alibaba lights actually 240w from the wall?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m thinking about taking the leap into LEDs but just not sure. How’s your experience been so far?
> 
> Are the alibaba lights actually 240w from the wall?


yes, what's interesting is the hlg light bounces around more than the alibaba light, they're all using meanwell drivers.
I like them, but I really don't have anything to compare them to. I never seem to get the light penetration that HID users do.

edit. If you're using air cooled lights you can't get as close to leds. One of @curious2garden's plants was almost touching the light.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Yummy


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> HID users


I'm running a 750W DE HPS in the flower room, I have a 630W DE CMH bulb and ballast also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m thinking about taking the leap into LEDs but just not sure. How’s your experience been so far?
> 
> Are the alibaba lights actually 240w from the wall?


I run 4 light cheep lights philzon well I will say 3 cheep and 1 less cheep light Hortibloom 400 watt cob light and that thing is a beastly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4962641


And I thought my eyes were blurry lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I run 4 light cheep lights philzon well I will say 3 cheep and 1 less cheep light Hortibloom 400 watt cob light and that thing is a beastly


Damn...,guess I'm the redneck around here....sob


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I thought my eyes were blurry lol


Little shakey...oh this is good....been a day...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 11, 2021)

I have an interview tomorrow. Not sure how I feel about it. Not the interview itself. That's easy. It'll be a conversation between 2 purchasing managers. I'll end up interviewing the manager if anything. Maybe I can steal her. Lol. 
I hesitate because of my team. The few that get it, work really hard to make it happen. I feel like I'm letting them down. I haven't even interviewed. Wtf?
I think part of it... I feel like I'm giving up. 
Meh, maybe I'm just high and over thinking it.   
Gonna need a dab too. 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

^^^ Don't feel guilty. Your happiness matters.

Good morning, chill people. bit soggy out there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)

Good coffee to you all and once again


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> eating a beaver tail then jumping into the back seat on the pirate ship was a terrible idea.


oh man did this bring b some memories . I usually don’t get sick but this particular day wasn’t good . The dam craney could see it in my face and just kept it rocking .

morning everyone time for breakfast  some purple punch with do ..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> oh man did this bring b some memories . I usually don’t get sick but this particular day wasn’t good . The dam craney could see it in my face and just kept it rocking .
> 
> mo everyone time for breakfast  some purple punch with do ..
> 
> View attachment 4962806


 Carney's got to have their fun to lol


----------



## bk78 (Aug 11, 2021)

Good morning @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

I gotta get one of those mugs


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy View attachment 4962627


‘Had me some good dark chocolate before bed last night . Love me some chocolate and a couple of hits before lights out.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I gotta get one of those mugs


I liked that cup with the bowl built in. That’s genius idea that only a pothead would think up . Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I gotta get one of those mugs


Maybe we should all get one - then we can make a thread & just endlessly post pic's of them.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Yah! And like, the person who gets the biggest nastiest coffee or tea ring first wins a prize!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4962812


‘that’s the one . Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Good morning @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 4962807


Now you need a mug/pipe combo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you need a mug/pipe combo.


No bowls or bongs for me. Vape or doobie guy here.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.


Last day of my weekend, and god saturday will bring hell... 
Plans for the day?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No bowls or bongs for me. Vape or doobie guy here.


What's your favorite pocket/portable vape ATM?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)

what about the hookah


bk78 said:


> No bowls or bongs for me. Vape or doobie guy here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Last day of my weekend, and god saturday will bring hell...
> Plans for the day?


Why will Saturday be hell. I have a call with the real estate agent in AZ, renovations are done and I want to get it listed quickly. Other than that not much, we'll see how the weather cooperates today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Is the site really slow for everyone or is it just me? pics taking forever to load.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No bowls or bongs for me. Vape or doobie guy here.


Same with joints, I do use a pipe every once in a while.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why will Saturday be hell. I have a call with the real estate agent in AZ, renovations are done and I want to get it listed quickly. Other than that not much, we'll see how the weather cooperates today.


Adulting! Good luck. Is it likely to be an easy sell?
Free comic book day..... *shudders violently*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe we should all get one - then we can make a thread & just endlessly post pic's of them.


Should be the wake and bake mug.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is the site really slow for everyone or is it just me? pics taking forever to load.


I thought it was just me but everything is slower when you’re a quadriplegic .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Adulting! Good luck. Is it likely to be an easy sell?
> Free comic book day..... *shudders violently*


I didn't get a single bite when it was a one bedroom, it's a two bedroom again so fingers crossed


----------



## bk78 (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's your favorite pocket/portable vape ATM?


I only own a pax3 and firefly2

firefly is my go to daily.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I only own a pax3 and firefly2
> 
> firefly is my go to daily.


Good enough endorsement for me, I ordered the gold. Thanks!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should be the wake and bake mug.
> 
> View attachment 4962822


I dunno, what's the ratio in there?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, what's the ratio in there?


2.5 ounces of baileys and hershey hot chocolate.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Now I want one. Tha looks so good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Now I want one. Tha looks so good


Hot chocolate and baileys is the only good thing about winter. Don't listen to @DarkWeb


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2021)

79* at first light here,. Wake and Bake!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I only own a pax3 and firefly2
> 
> firefly is my go to daily.


Really? Why over the pax? I have a pax3


----------



## bk78 (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really? Why over the pax? I have a pax3


They are basically the same vape I’ve found, firefly is much more user friendly when it comes to use and cleaning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hot chocolate and baileys is the only good thing about winter. Don't listen to @DarkWeb


I'm really missing it this week  







I don't like this crap! 80° with 80%rh at 9am


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They are basically the same vape I’ve found, firefly is much more user friendly when it comes to use and cleaning.


Thanks



Laughing Grass said:


> Is the site really slow for everyone or is it just me? pics taking forever to load.


Somebody better feed the squirrels......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm really missing it this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90% humidity here this morning too. Looks like it's going to be three more days than the dog days are over.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hot chocolate and baileys is the only good thing about winter. Don't listen to @DarkWeb


Good morning, smoking the last bowl from my May harvest. Woke up to a stroke inducing 81°F (27.222222° Canadian) with 93% RH at 9am, I'm trying to dry weed here! Monday's harvest won't be ready for weeks at this rate, even with an 8 ltr per day dehumidifier and a closet full of damprid. I'd kill for a nice chill 75°/23.8889°C and a RH below 60%, but I won't see those numbers until at least late October then they'll last to Feb at the latest. 

Going to the dispensary this afternoon. I don't know how but we've made trips to the dispensary so miserable here I'd almost rather go dry than go shopping. Oh well, at least their prices have come down a tiny bit in the last year. I really want to move out to the desert, live somewhere the VPD is reasonable, it feels like chewing air when I breath.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better feed the squirrels......


lol it's brutal, especially if there's a large images, it's the same on cellular so it's not me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 90% humidity here this morning too. Looks like it's going to be three more days than the dog days are over.


Good morning.
Florence has a great voice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 90% humidity here this morning too. Looks like it's going to be three more days than the dog days are over.


Yeah, it was in the 90%s this morning when I got up  Saturday and Sunday look ok but then back to the 80°s again......today we're hitting 90° and tomorrow and Friday even hotter..........not nice with this RH


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why will Saturday be hell. I have a call with the real estate agent in AZ, renovations are done and I want to get it listed quickly. Other than that not much, we'll see how the weather cooperates today.


my bil lives in Phoenix area and his house gets keep getting moved back to be built . With the housing shortage it seems that wouldn’t stay on the market long .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Good morning, smoking the last bowl from my May harvest. Woke up to a stroke inducing 81°F (27.222222° Canadian) with 93% RH at 9am, I'm trying to dry weed here! Monday's harvest won't be ready for weeks at this rate, even with an 8 ltr per day dehumidifier and a closet full of damprid. I'd kill for a nice chill 75°/23.8889°C and a RH below 60%, but I won't see those numbers until at least late October then they'll last to Feb at the latest.
> 
> Going to the dispensary this afternoon. I don't know how but we've made trips to the dispensary so miserable here I'd almost rather go dry than go shopping. Oh well, at least their prices have come down a tiny bit in the last year. I really want to move out to the desert, live somewhere the VPD is reasonable, it feels like chewing air when I breath.


bet it will taste great with a long dry like that. Why are the dispensaries so miserable?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it was in the 90%s this morning when I got up  Saturday and Sunday look ok but then back to the 80°s again......today we're hitting 90° and tomorrow and Friday even hotter..........not nice with this RH


bummer. I hope you have air conditioning.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 11, 2021)

Vaping a bowl of Motavation by Serious Seeds, one of the few strains that cuts through my tolerance and gets me high.

Nice morning touch.

.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> my bil lives in Phoenix area and his house gets keep getting moved back to be built . With the housing shortage it seems that wouldn’t stay on the market long .


I keep hearing about this housing shortage. My parents had it it changed from a two bedroom to a one plus den. New A/C, doors and windows in 2019, someone has to bite lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer. I hope you have air conditioning.


On high lol 

I've been out of the shower for over an hour and my hair is still really wet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Adulting! Good luck. Is it likely to be an easy sell?
> Free comic book day..... *shudders violently*


lol how does that work? Any comic? I just finished reading the walking dead comic series.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)

We need the rain but not so much the wind happen about 10 minutes ago


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how does that work? Any comic? I just finished reading the walking dead comic series.


There are a bunch of free ones, and then a big sale. It's our black friday. I will be dead come monday. So I am hurting my back today and chopping a lady :]


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how does that work? Any comic? I just finished reading the walking dead comic series.


If you have a po box or something I am happy to send you a bunch of the free selections as slow post.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

@Laughing Grass With lumber and metal prices up so high your going to be upside down before you move in to your new house . I can’t believe they’re still building and they sell here as fast as they go up . Same with used market. People buying without even looking at them just to find a place .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bet it will taste great with a long dry like that. *Why are the dispensaries so miserable?*


There are more reasons than I can count. Our state legislature is pushing for THC limits that are absurd, 1960's weed low. The dispensaries are already starting to weaken their oils and tincs playing to the legislature to try and avoid more rules. I literally could go and buy a gun with fewer restrictions and state monitoring, they have to account for every milligram of bud they sell and who they sell it to. My concealed permit was $50 every 2 years, my weed card is over $400 a year after the required doctors visits and state fees.

The stores have the ambience of a 1930's psychotic ward. The worst of it is, they're growing weed in a damned swamp. I know more than a few people who have been lucky enough to score jobs with the 4 companies allowed to grow. Every single one of them has quit within a few weeks because they couldn't take throwing out nearly half the harvests because the companies refuse to spend money on indoor facilities and continue to try and grow in outdoor hoop houses, in a swamp in soil so sandy it might as well be an outdoor hydroponic grow. Expecting a store to maintian inventory is too much to ask of them and they get pissy when you ask why they only have distilates and oils but have been out of flower for a month. Anyone growing indoor is going to produce superior bud to what's being sold legally, the companies are throwing out almost as much as they sell because they penny pinch everything. Eleven years growing indoor here, I've had mold once and only once.

Between republican government not being happy with the population that voted to pass the law and doing their best to make it miserable, locking out any possibility of locally owned businesses by only letting massive muti-billion dollar corporations grow in the state. Corporations are doing what corporations do, spending the absolute bare minimum on nutes, environmental controls, and not being willing to even consider indoor cultivation; our dispensary weed sucks on many levels.

I'd much rather go back to pre legalization and sit on my dealers couch playing the PS4 with him while smoking a mystery strain from Oregon, Washington or Colorado and guessing if it was a sativa or indica.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There are more reasons than I can count. Our state legislature is pushing for THC limits that are absurd, 1960's weed low. The dispensaries are already starting to weaken their oils and tincs playing to the legislature to try and avoid more rules. I literally could go and buy a gun with fewer restrictions and state monitoring, they have to account for every milligram of bud they sell and who they sell it to. My concealed permit was $50 every 2 years, my weed card is over $400 a year after the required doctors visits and state fees.
> 
> The stores have the ambience of a 1930's psychotic ward. The worst of it is, they're growing weed in a damned swamp. I know more than a few people who have been lucky enough to score jobs with the 4 companies allowed to grow. Every single one of them has quit within a few weeks because they couldn't take throwing out nearly half the harvests because the companies refuse to spend money on indoor facilities and continue to try and grow in outdoor hoop houses, in a swamp in soil so sandy it might as well be an outdoor hydroponic grow. Expecting a store to maintian inventory is too much to ask of them and they get pissy when you ask why they only have distilates and oils but have been out of flower for a month. Anyone growing indoor is going to produce superior bud to what's being sold legally, the companies are throwing out almost as much as they sell because they penny pinch everything. Eleven years growing indoor here, I've had mold once and only once.
> 
> ...


Oh shit what demonic state is this?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit what demonic state is this?


You were banging Della behind Perry's back weren't you?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit what demonic state is this?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

okay...i know i'm barely awake here....

sniff


sniff


me smell new person........ewwww


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You were banging Della behind Perry's back weren't you?


You mean Perry behind Della’s back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


>


Oh yeah, gotcha


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Just some hash I’m smoking…


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


and it's already posted in Politics.....smh


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and it's already posted in Politics.....smh


I quit grow. Just not working out for me. Maybe in a few months. I’ve been sick and unable to do anything properly and the wife sucks at it. She wants the weed but not the work or care you gotta give them. Sound familiar to anyone?
Yeah politics, I’m vaccinated!!!! Crazy ass times we live in taco man


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I quit grow. Just not working out for me. Maybe in a few months. I’ve been sick and unable to do anything properly and the wife sucks at it. She wants the weed but not the work or care you gotta give them. Sound familiar to anyone?
> Yeah politics, I’m vaccinated!!!! Crazy ass times we live in taco man


 happy your vaccinated

and no that senerios isn't familiar.....my wife even though she going through what she's going through helps me....she loves the way the plants look and how they grow, and respects them for what they can do....js


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> happy your vaccinated
> 
> and no that senerios isn't familiar.....my wife even though she going through what she's going through helps me....she loves the way the plants look and how they grow, and respects them for what they can do....js


That’s awesome! You’re a lucky guy


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2021)

^^Da fuq is dis???^^


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


 
Listen to Sativa Feva RMX (feat. TĀBÖŌ) by Resinated on #SoundCloud








Sativa Feva RMX (feat. TĀBÖŌ)


Listen to Sativa Feva RMX (feat. TĀBÖŌ) by Resinated #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> ^^Da fuq is dis???^^


i was asking the same question....and i haven't even gotten to my taco's yet

bean and cheese.....spicey green sauce too....smh


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2021)

Listen, new guy, we’re gonna need to know how many dix you can fit into your mouth at any one given time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i was asking the same question....and i haven't even gotten to my taco's yet
> 
> bean and cheese.....spicey green sauce too....smh


I was gonna ask about coffee and tacos…


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Listen, new guy, we’re gonna need to know how many dix you can fit into your mouth at any one given time.


About as many as @Laughing Grass brother.
How about some dabs instead?


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


You guys don't know from this post, who it is? 
Good to see you Paul 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You guys don't know from this post, who it is?
> Good to see you Paul
> 
> SH420


Thank you little brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass With lumber and metal prices up so high your going to be upside down before you move in to your new house . I can’t believe they’re still building and they sell here as fast as they go up . Same with used market. People buying without even looking at them just to find a place .


I'm not moving, this is a small vacation house in AZ, I've only seen it in pictures lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You guys don't know from this post, who it is?
> Good to see you Paul
> 
> SH420


MSB?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4962930





Laughing Grass said:


> MSB?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There are more reasons than I can count. Our state legislature is pushing for THC limits that are absurd, 1960's weed low. The dispensaries are already starting to weaken their oils and tincs playing to the legislature to try and avoid more rules. I literally could go and buy a gun with fewer restrictions and state monitoring, they have to account for every milligram of bud they sell and who they sell it to. My concealed permit was $50 every 2 years, my weed card is over $400 a year after the required doctors visits and state fees.
> 
> The stores have the ambience of a 1930's psychotic ward. The worst of it is, they're growing weed in a damned swamp. I know more than a few people who have been lucky enough to score jobs with the 4 companies allowed to grow. Every single one of them has quit within a few weeks because they couldn't take throwing out nearly half the harvests because the companies refuse to spend money on indoor facilities and continue to try and grow in outdoor hoop houses, in a swamp in soil so sandy it might as well be an outdoor hydroponic grow. Expecting a store to maintian inventory is too much to ask of them and they get pissy when you ask why they only have distilates and oils but have been out of flower for a month. Anyone growing indoor is going to produce superior bud to what's being sold legally, the companies are throwing out almost as much as they sell because they penny pinch everything. Eleven years growing indoor here, I've had mold once and only once.
> 
> ...


Bummer, sounds so similar to our legal stores. There was a nice period where illegal dispensaries operated with impunity. You could see/smell/touch before buying. Now it's so clinical.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Yea , you guys put the NFG’s through the ringer to flush out all the trolls . Yesterday was priceless reading that thread . I really try not to speak politics. I have been dealing with politicians , attending and testifying atcommittee meetings at the state capital, lawyers and fucking insurance companies for a decade. So if I don’t give likes on anything political don’t take it personally. I do think however I share most of the same ideals as most members here .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I only had the one parent, and my brother was actually the problem child. I was never in trouble, honestly. Mom was like "You wanna try anything illegal, tell me where you are and call me at 9 and midnight" I was extremely boring as a result. She gave a mile and I took all three feet of it right to the couch to play playstation :]
> 
> Were you a rambunctious youth?


I ran away from home three times before 3rd grade.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I love you too babe


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

...


newgrow16 said:


> I ran away from home three times before 3rd grade.


Furthest you made it? How long?
I was running to get attention from mom, so I was happy once I was back >.<


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> MSB?


guess i still don't have enough coffee in me...or taco's....damnit


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

I don’t know where to start with this 









Mexican Actress Lyn May Announces She's Pregnant at 68


Lyn May, 68, said that she is expecting a baby with her 29-year-old partner, Markos D1. May would be the oldest woman on record to give birth.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

wtf


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I quit grow. Just not working out for me. Maybe in a few months. I’ve been sick and unable to do anything properly and the wife sucks at it. She wants the weed but not the work or care you gotta give them. Sound familiar to anyone?
> Yeah politics, I’m vaccinated!!!! Crazy ass times we live in taco man


Someone needs a care package. Your particulars still the same?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you have a po box or something I am happy to send you a bunch of the free selections as slow post.


No PO box. I think I'm good now, libraries and the book swap store are open for now. If that changes I may hit you up if that's cool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wtf


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No PO box. I think I'm good now, libraries and the book swap store are open for now. If that changes I may hit you up if that's cool.


No problem! Hit me up if you need recs too, walking dead is so last decade.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No PO box. I think I'm good now, libraries and the book swap store are open for now. If that changes I may hit you up if that's cool.


Somewhere I have boxes of comics.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Alright, it's been a few hours, cross your fingers that it was frozen coils everyone. Else Rsawr is spending money on an hvac guy this afternoon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

LG you getting into comics?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Somewhere I have boxes of comics.


You old enough that it's gold? Or is it that 80s 90s return to comics stuff that's fun to read but not worth anything? Mine is all the second category, hahaha


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> LG you getting into comics?


She hangs out with us doesn't she?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No problem! Hit me up if you need recs too, walking dead is so last decade.


I was fanatical about that tv show until Rick left. 

I might even switch teams for JDM... so hawt!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> She hangs out with us doesn't she?


So you think you're a funny guy, eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> LG you getting into comics?


I've always been a comic nerd.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you think you're a funny guy, eh?


I am, but looks aren't everything.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am, but looks aren't everything.


Wasn't gonna say anything...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You old enough that it's gold? Or is it that 80s 90s return to comics stuff that's fun to read but not worth anything? Mine is all the second category, hahaha


I don't know what is there. But definitely 80's-90's. A bunch of different superman's dead ones.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've always been a comic nerd.


Do you like any of kirkman's new books? Try getting oblivion song from the book spot! And excellence is one of my favorite comics ever, but if you wanna hear about it look it up or pm me, little politically charged >.<


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what is there. But definitely 80's-90's. A bunch of different superman's dead ones.


Ahhh those are gonna net you a cool 5 spot each right now, but there is some really good 90s spidey stuff. Do you remember how broken the spines were back then?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> She hangs out with us doesn't she?


good point....lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2021)

She fell in love with a rooster and got cocked.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've always been a comic nerd.


suggestion if you haven't read it....the sandman series and the seven endless...really it's called Sandman


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> suggestion if you haven't read it....the sandman series and the seven endless...really it's called Sandman


I got something for your po box too, mister. :] if you like those have I ever!

Edit: Look at black monday murders


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh those are gonna net you a cool 5 spot each right now, but there is some really good 90s spidey stuff. Do you remember how broken the spines were back then?


Yeah I don't even know where they are......my brother might even have them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Wonder where @manfredo has been. I know he was hurting. Hope all is good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got something for your po box too, mister. :] if you like those have I ever!
> 
> Edit: Look at black monday murders


actually i have most of the sandman graphic novels....i also have the orginal "Crow" series too....got a bunch of others in those boxes i have....Star Wars #1 is in there if i remember correctly.....have to open the boxes i have everything in....

damn didn't realize the original crow series is going for that much....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder where @manfredo has been. I know he was hurting. Hope all is good.


me too.....

hope he's good to go......


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ...
> 
> Furthest you made it? How long?
> I was running to get attention from mom, so I was happy once I was back >.<


All the way from Poppy St. in North long beach California to a liquor store on Paramount Blvd which is now covered by the 91 freeway, about three miles, called home from store, not a fun reunion. Second time I told my aunt and she gave me some change so I could phone home. Third of four kids, maybe it was for the attention.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

oh WOW......netflix picked up Sandman.....









Everything We Know About THE SANDMAN TV Series - Nerdist


Neil Gaiman's seminal comic book series The Sandman is coming to Netflix. Here's everything we know about the Dream series so far.




nerdist.com





this should be interesting......wonder if gonna be live action or animated...hmmm....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh WOW......netflix picked up Sandman.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! There is a new arc of sandman too. It's all really good. Try and find some of it. You will feel like the gap between decades never happened.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! There is a new arc of sandman too. It's all really good. Try and find some of it. You will feel like the gap between decades never happened.


i haven't read the new stuff yet....heck i have the stuff from the late 80's and early 90's.....hope they start with the first graphic novel...the prelude and nocturnes.......


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i haven't read the new stuff yet....heck i have the stuff from the late 80's and early 90's.....hope they start with the first graphic novel...the prelude and nocturnes.......


Yeah, sandman has become one of those books in comics that everyone has read now. I hope they do the show justice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, sandman has become one of those books in comics that everyone has read now. I hope they do the show justice.


hope they do to......also hope they keep it animated as well....we'll see.......

heck i sucked into the Blood of Zues on netflicks, and i'm currently watching Castlevania on Netflix.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone needs a care package. Your particulars still the same?


Oui ma cher


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was fanatical about that tv show until Rick left.
> 
> I might even switch teams for JDM... so hawt!
> 
> View attachment 4962969


Wait what?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

OMFG


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OMFG
> View attachment 4963001


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2021)

And out of the darkness


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like any of kirkman's new books? Try getting oblivion song from the book spot! And excellence is one of my favorite comics ever, but if you wanna hear about it look it up or pm me, little politically charged >.<


I haven't read any of them yet. TWD was my introduction to kirkman, I borrowed the three compendiums from my brother in law. I was a fan of runnaways and fray, loved buffy the vampire slayer. Leaned more towards graphic novels. The secret science alliance was my first comic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> suggestion if you haven't read it....the sandman series and the seven endless...really it's called Sandman


Have to check it out, I like Neil Gaiman


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oui ma cher


sweet I have to drop an amazon return off tomorrow. I'll send something your way. It's got a bit of seed this time around tho


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait what?!View attachment 4962999View attachment 4963000


Who is that?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't read any of them yet. TWD was my introduction to kirkman, I borrowed the three compendiums from my brother in law. I was a fan of runnaways and fray, loved buffy the vampire slayer. Leaned more towards graphic novels. The secret science alliance was my first comic.


Yeah? You should try to borrow paper girls. It should be up your alley!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Hahahaha


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who is that?


 Have you never seen me in Perry Mason you nutty Canadian?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Snob


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sweet I have to drop an amazon return off tomorrow. I'll send something your way. It's got a bit of seed this time around tho


J’adore tu


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

soup and sandwitch for lunch and a canada dry


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Snob
> 
> View attachment 4963061


LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL
> View attachment 4963063


Oh ok ok I’m a new guy


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

ah hell....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah? You should try to borrow paper girls. It should be up your alley!


Four 12-year-old newspaper delivery girls from the year 1988 uncover the most important story of all time. Suburban drama and otherworldly mysteries collide in this critically acclaimed series about nostalgia, first jobs, and the last days of childhood.

definitely sounds like something I'd like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you never seen me in Perry Mason you nutty Canadian?!


lol a few decades before my time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a few decades before my time.


Reported 































<3


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

aaaack


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Four 12-year-old newspaper delivery girls from the year 1988 uncover the most important story of all time. Suburban drama and otherworldly mysteries collide in this critically acclaimed series about nostalgia, first jobs, and the last days of childhood.
> 
> definitely sounds like something I'd like.


Yeah, the series is complete in graphic novels now. I love it so much!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

Nap time my friends. Ciao for now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, the series is complete in graphic novels now. I love it so much!


Nice, I dislike books/comics that you can finish in a half hour.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice, I dislike books/comics that you can finish in a half hour.


that's why i like graphic novels


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

Oooooh man. Pandemic panic is real again. My guy at the liquor depot told me to buy the rest of the crate of 95% if I wanted alcohol come winter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

can't believe i found that thread.....just little over 2 yrs old....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's why i like graphic novels


Same here! Oh, if you like sandman also maybe have a look at ODYC. It may be a little queer for you, but oh boy is it that same kind of trippy dark journey


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oooooh man. Pandemic panic is real again. My guy at the liquor depot told me to buy the rest of the crate of 95% if I wanted alcohol come winter.


I have three words for you “learn to distill”


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Classic Hermie Pictures


Just wanted to show what a classic hermie is.... This little one has went through, hot and cold snaps this season. After i finished my other one, this one started to flower. The next day i found her with some of her branches knocked off, and some of the tips actually eaten off. So i set a...



www.rollitup.org





thread where i was playing around with some S1 seeds, and i had a rode in there, few other examples in there too...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have three words for you “learn to distill”


It's cheap here though, the price of buying a still, setting it up, learning what's up, and figuring out any legality involved would be at least some number of years worth of buying outright. I don't NEED to use alcohol to infuse. I can go back to only using it as a cleaner. :]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's cheap here though, the price of buying a still, setting it up, learning what's up, and figuring out any legality involved would be at least some number of years worth of buying outright. I don't NEED to use alcohol to infuse. I can go back to only using it as a cleaner. :]


I use it as a cleaner heehee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Same here! Oh, if you like sandman also maybe have a look at ODYC. It may be a little queer for you, but oh boy is it that same kind of trippy dark journey


Speaking of queers, Robin is going to be bi in the new batman comic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

the times are changing.....

and people got pissed when they figured out Wonder Woman comics back then, she was a dominatrix...smh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the times are changing.....
> 
> and people got pissed when they figured out Wonder Woman comics back then, she was a dominatrix...smh


if people didn't have some suspicions about Robin their gaydar was broken.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if people didn't have some suspicions about Robin their gaydar was broken.


very true









'Wonder Women' Tells Creator's Kinky, Smart Love Story


"Professor Marston and the Wonder Women" reveals that DC's Wonder Woman was created by a man, his wife and their two girlfriends.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> very true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol awesome!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Sun came out 91 degrees


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sun came out 91 degrees
> 
> View attachment 4963163


It was humid as fuck too! Felt like I was melting lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was humid as fuck too! Felt like I was melting lol


It was humid down this direction as well .....77f currently...


OK I am gonna pass out


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 11, 2021)

Got to sit back relax and chill listening to another thunderstorm without power  . So yesterday afternoon my son and daughter’s boyfriend were on their way home from work. Big storm front comes in with horizontal rain and straight winds . Came up to a big branch blocking the road so he put the truck in reverse. He said they heard a sound and they looked at each other and kinda ducked . Next thing he knows is the roof is on their heads . Luckily they should be ok but someone was watching over these two .


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning Stoners.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2021)

Coffee and my first shot at 8:30am


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning






Here we go again. Stay cool


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 12, 2021)

No power = no AC = hot as balls miserable . Ugh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning, 

@Grandpapy is up early.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Got to sit back relax and chill listening to another thunderstorm without power  . So yesterday afternoon my son and daughter’s boyfriend were on their way home from work. Big storm front comes in with horizontal rain and straight winds . Came up to a big branch blocking the road so he put the truck in reverse. He said they heard a sound and they looked at each other and kinda ducked . Next thing he knows is the roof is on their heads . Luckily they should be ok but *someone was watching over these two* .
> 
> View attachment 4963464View attachment 4963482View attachment 4963470View attachment 4963469View attachment 4963483View attachment 4963481View attachment 4963474View attachment 4963465View attachment 4963471


Wow! They were really lucky that time.
Should buy a lotto ticket just for fun.

Glad they are OK.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder where @manfredo has been. I know he was hurting. Hope all is good.


More than a week since his last post.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Good morning tribe.
I fixed the weather here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning. Had my 1st interview yesterday. It went as expected. Ended up chatting almost 2 hours. Lol. 2nd interview should be this week and 3rd interview with ceo, soon after. I actually know the ceo. We aren't homies but I know he likes me.
I'll either go in as Sr. Buyer or a supervisor.
Maybe I'll have time to start growing again.

  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning tribe.
> I fixed the weather here.View attachment 4963566


Should have used a sharpie

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee and my first shot at 8:30am View attachment 4963544


Shot of what? I’m sorry I’ve still not picked up that case of zigzags for you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Had my 1st interview yesterday. It went as expected. Ended up chatting almost 2 hours. Lol. 2nd interview should be this week and 3rd interview with ceo, soon after. I actually know the ceo. We aren't homies but I know he likes me.
> I'll either go in as Sr. Buyer or a supervisor.
> Maybe I'll have time to start growing again.
> 
> ...


That's great news, how long were you with your previous company?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have used a sharpie
> 
> Good morning.


It was a yellow sharpie. Are you high this morning?


shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Had my 1st interview yesterday. It went as expected. Ended up chatting almost 2 hours. Lol. 2nd interview should be this week and 3rd interview with ceo, soon after. I actually know the ceo. We aren't homies but I know he likes me.
> I'll either go in as Sr. Buyer or a supervisor.
> Maybe I'll have time to start growing again.
> 
> ...


YEEEAH!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you high this morning?


No


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No


Damnit


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Are hotdogs still a breakfast food?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are hotdogs still a breakfast food?


Yes, yes they hare. 









The Ultimate Breakfast Hot Dog


The Ultimate Breakfast Hot dog is a fully loaded hot dog with ingredients that makes it perfect for breakfast, brunch, lunch and even dinner.



www.frugalmomeh.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit


I have some adulting to do

Unfortunately.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes, yes they hare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk about that. I’ll have a fried egg on a hamburger but nah to the hot dog.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk about that. I’ll have a fried egg on a hamburger but nah to the hot dog.


Chicken sausage instead?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chicken sausage instead?


oooo there you go!


















How you doin?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> oooo there you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am angry, tired, and hot. You?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning...hope everyone is good to go

woke up this morning to a muggy 79F....guess the heat is on as they say......high today 96F but with heat index 103 to 104

Coffee is up and nice and fresh.....you know where everything else is.....

time to get a fresh cup and hit these fagita tacos......got a little avocado with them today......dash of the spicy....and boom....breakfast.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk about that. I’ll have a fried egg on a hamburger but nah to the hot dog.


I kinda want to try it, can't remember the last time I had a hot dog.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am angry, tired, and hot. You?


I’m sorry to hear that. I got the ac cranking.
I’m permanently tired. Did you stay up too late or work too hard?
Angry? How about Mr. Manatee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I got the ac cranking.
> I’m permanently tired. Did you stay up too late or work too hard?
> Angry? How about Mr. Manatee
> 
> View attachment 4963578


My ac broke, I had to cut my last 2 plants down early because it was 90 degrees and 70 percent humidity yesterday, my dogs are overheating and my ice maker can't keep up. And I have to spend several grand to fix it.

And my surgery will be postponed by a last minute covid regulation change if I can't go get a test today, between hvac guys.

Otherwise pretty good.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning,
> 
> @Grandpapy is up early.


Early bird gets worms ;D @Grandpapy


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> More than a week since his last post.


@manfredo surface and let us know you're ok. I'm starting to worry.

He probably got lottery rich and left all us plebeians behind! (I hope)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Had my 1st interview yesterday. It went as expected. Ended up chatting almost 2 hours. Lol. 2nd interview should be this week and 3rd interview with ceo, soon after. I actually know the ceo. We aren't homies but I know he likes me.
> I'll either go in as Sr. Buyer or a supervisor.
> Maybe I'll have time to start growing again.
> 
> ...


Good and no guilt. This is just business and your old employer would do the same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @manfredo surface and let us know you're ok. I'm starting to worry.
> 
> He probably got lottery rich and left all us plebeians behind! (I hope)


I just hovered over his avatar and it says he logged in at 6:01pm EDT yesterday. 

Just ignoring us, probably something @Rsawr said


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just hovered over his avatar and it says he logged in at 6:01pm EDT yesterday.
> 
> Just ignoring us, probably something @Rsawr said


@Rsawr release him from the dungeon before he wilts!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

maybe i shouldn't have given those seeds away....... 
 

oops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My ac broke, I had to cut my last 2 plants down early because it was 90 degrees and 70 percent humidity yesterday, my dogs are overheating and my ice maker can't keep up. And I have to spend several grand to fix it.
> 
> And my surgery will be postponed by a last minute covid regulation change if I can't go get a test today, between hvac guys.
> 
> Otherwise pretty good.


That sucks  can you get a window ac to get you through?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just hovered over his avatar and it says he logged in at 6:01pm EDT yesterday.
> 
> Just ignoring us, probably something @Rsawr said


Don't blame me for bad shit, I am in a horrible enough mood. Do you want to come sit in my 95 degree house and hold this crying dog on the floor to stop him from heat pacing?

-.- hmph


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I got the ac cranking.
> I’m permanently tired. Did you stay up too late or work too hard?
> Angry? How about Mr. Manatee
> 
> View attachment 4963578


Have you gotten your manatee tat yet? That would be a good candidate.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks  can you get a window ac to get you through?


Nope.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't blame me for bad shit, I am in a horrible enough mood. Do you want to come sit in my 95 degree house and hold this crying dog on the floor to stop him from heat pacing?
> 
> -.- hmph


Sorry hun I'd offer to let you come sit in my 95 degree house with a 104 degree pool but I'm not sure that would help you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't blame me for bad shit, I am in a horrible enough mood. Do you want to come sit in my 95 degree house and hold this crying dog on the floor to stop him from heat pacing?
> 
> -.- hmph


 Put a cool wet towel around her neck, armpits and between the back legs. keeping the ears and paw pads cool will help too if you can.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't blame me for bad shit, I am in a horrible enough mood. Do you want to come sit in my 95 degree house and hold this crying dog on the floor to stop him from heat pacing?
> 
> -.- hmph


Put him in a cool bath/shower?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Put him in a cool bath/shower?


The big one is dead terrified of water (yes, he stinks). He likes ice cubes, so I have his bowl of water nice and cold, but he is nervous, so he paces and keeps panting. Even in his crate he manages to stand and spin in place. 

The small one keeps trying to play then giving 
Up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you gotten your manatee tat yet? That would be a good candidate.


Not yet…


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet…
> View attachment 4963584View attachment 4963585View attachment 4963586View attachment 4963587View attachment 4963588View attachment 4963589View attachment 4963590


You love water! They're pretty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't blame me for bad shit, I am in a horrible enough mood. Do you want to come sit in my 95 degree house and hold this crying dog on the floor to stop him from heat pacing?
> 
> -.- hmph


put him in shower/bathtub and wet him down; if you have a portable fan set it up to blow on him


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> put him in shower/bathtub and wet him down; if you have a portable fan set it up to blow on him


He has some anxiety issues, this would not help. The water and the ceramic which he has trouble standing on with his bad legs would cause him to have a panic attack, I also can't lift him at the moment anyway, that's what the surgery is for. >.<

The floor is hardwood and nice and cool, we are lying on here and listening to music. Hvac guys should be here in a few hours to start work.

Edit: yes, we have fans blowing


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

hold the pooch if you can, near the fridge....course it depends on how big the pooch is.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

lets see...florida, manatee.....could it be Sunny...hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet…
> View attachment 4963584View attachment 4963585View attachment 4963586View attachment 4963587View attachment 4963588View attachment 4963589View attachment 4963590


I like the last one. Have you settled on one yet?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

think this should be the way for the Sandman series on Netflix, new series coming up...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh damn, everyone made such nightmare stories about that covid nose swab, but they let us do our own and it just made me giggle. Back to the hot house! There is a shiny new condenser on my porch to be installed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh damn, everyone made such nightmare stories about that covid nose swab, but they let us do our own and it just made me giggle. Back to the hot house! There is a shiny new condenser on my porch to be installed.


Have a masochist probe your frontal lobe. It's unpleasant!

Think they'll be done today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have a masochist probe your frontal lobe. It's unpleasant!
> 
> Think they'll be done today?


I might benefit from this wide nose. Got good access back there, hahaha.

I hope so. They told me the refridgerant in the thing is a larger reservoir than they are used to, and it is still using the old illegal stuff.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda want to try it, can't remember the last time I had a hot dog.


Nope, not going there...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not going there...


No hotdogs mouth meme? Who is that, I always forget.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not going there...


Oh?


raratt said:


> View attachment 4963666


Tricked you! 

Yes, I am extremely high. It is helping. Now tell that to the poor guy who will have to follow my stoner shuffle step to the breaker box.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slept well last night.
> View attachment 4957791
> 
> I spent the evening watching Domina while floating in the spa. The iPhone remote worked wonderfully. I got in at a comfy temp and turned it up as I needed! Riley hates it when the neighbors dogs bark and couldn't understand why I wouldn't go into the house where it was cool and comfy.


Cuter than cute....man!, Riley got that Willy Wonka Golden Ticket......soft bed, blankie, Google's from the smoker, and it looks like he's setup for videos on on iPad. " The Life of Riley", an old saying that came from very old movie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Ammeture


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I might benefit from this wide nose. Got good access back there, hahaha.
> 
> I hope so. They told me the refridgerant in the thing is a larger reservoir than they are used to, and it is still using the old illegal stuff.


Good ole cheating and fooling guy’s but R22 freon is expensive . I’ve been out of the game for a decade and this reservoir thing got me scratching my head. There’s some shady companies out there.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

Awoke, 3 bong whacks, black coffee.....off to the city......Dundee; small town over the hill. Happen to run on to photo worthy subjects.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4963672


I googled guy with weiners in mouth to find that pic. 

Should have enabled safe search first.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I googled guy with weiners in mouth to find that pic.
> 
> Should have enabled safe search first.


lol...no way.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good ole cheating and fooling guy’s but R22 freon is expensive . I’ve been out of the game for a decade and this reservoir thing got me scratching my head. There’s some shady companies out there.


they showed me the 8 pound reservoir, which is bigger than the 5 pound standards. i can't shrink it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> they showed me the 8 pound reservoir, which is bigger than the 5 pound standards. *i can't shrink it...*


Did you try cold water? Always works for me........


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you try cold water? Always works for me........


u too.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Big dog finally calmed down and fell asleep. Poor guys. I can't imagine having fur.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Big dog finally calmed down and fell asleep. Poor guys. I can't imagine having fur.
> View attachment 4963701


you know as a backup...u could always look into a window unit.....js

thats if u can have one...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol...no way.....
> 
> View attachment 4963684


see what I put myself through for you guys


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> see what I put myself through for you guys


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know as a backup...u could always look into a window unit.....js
> 
> thats if u can have one...


windows don't open, and fixing the frames is more than fixing the hvac. old 1850s house, mate. it's on its last legs. and costing me money, i just want to junk it and move, lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> windows don't open, and fixing the frames is more than fixing the hvac. old 1850s house, mate. it's on its last legs. and costing me money, i just want to junk it and move, lol


1850's house, wow

we have some bout that old, just south of downtown...we call it the king william district...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 1850's house, wow
> 
> we have some bout that old, just south of downtown...we call it the king william district...


people are salivating at the thought of buying me out and renovating. if I had an apartment to live in that would take dobermans I would fix it up before selling and retire... but god the effort. at this point i am just going to trade it for something smaller, newer, and in good repair. stupid property mess. i wish this moving were happening either two years ago, or two years hence...

Chicago had a lot of neat big houses that were used by small religious followings or political groups instead of motels and hotels. This one was a foot washing baptist way house! I bet they're rolling in their graves at me being in it now, hehehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

@BudmanTX Only in Texas. I bet the hair play sessions feel good. Have you got your membership yet? 





__





The Tickle Bar







www.ticklebar.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> people are salivating at the thought of buying me out and renovating. if I had an apartment to live in that would take dobermans I would fix it up before selling and retire... but god the effort. at this point i am just going to trade it for something smaller, newer, and in good repair. stupid property mess. i wish this moving were happening either two years ago, or two years hence...
> 
> Chicago had a lot of neat big houses that were used by small religious followings or political groups instead of motels and hotels. This one was a foot washing baptist way house! I bet they're rolling in their graves at me being in it now, hehehe


Damn is there anyone you can partner with and share the profits for labour? It would be a shame to let that go for nothing.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BudmanTX Only in Texas. I bet the hair play sessions feel good. Have you got your membership yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this sounds nice. what do you think the covid standards are for the employees? I'm in if good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> people are salivating at the thought of buying me out and renovating. if I had an apartment to live in that would take dobermans I would fix it up before selling and retire... but god the effort. at this point i am just going to trade it for something smaller, newer, and in good repair. stupid property mess. i wish this moving were happening either two years ago, or two years hence...
> 
> Chicago had a lot of neat big houses that were used by small religious followings or political groups instead of motels and hotels. This one was a foot washing baptist way house! I bet they're rolling in their graves at me being in it now, hehehe



same down here this way....most of the housing along that district were build late 1800 into the early 1900 along the area of town....it's just south of downtown.....that whole side of town went nuts about 4yrs ago.....that where the shop was orginally.....we pulled out and sold the property...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn is there anyone you can partner with and share the profits for labour? It would be a shame to let that go for nothing.


I can't keep bleeding the property tax prices with no profits in sight. It's not a project for me with my physical limitations at the moment. I would be contracting all of the work out, or waiting several years for my surgeries to heal and give me the ab support to work heavy again. But if anyone wants to invest in a nice chicago fixer upper in a dope area lmk.  

I really don't mind trading in for something smaller since it will save me more in the long run. I live with 2 dogs and a sometimes roommate in a 4 story house, you know?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BudmanTX Only in Texas. I bet the hair play sessions feel good. Have you got your membership yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm in......


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm in......


oh shit, tacos and tickles. budman, I'm booking the weekend, get the guest room ready


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't keep bleeding the property tax prices with no profits in sight. It's not a project for me with my physical limitations at the moment. I would be contracting all of the work out, or waiting several years for my surgeries to heal and give me the ab support to work heavy again. But if anyone wants to invest in a nice chicago fixer upper in a dope area lmk.
> 
> I really don't mind trading in for something smaller since it will save me more in the long run. I live with 2 dogs and a sometimes roommate in a 4 story house, you know?


talk to a real estate agent and see.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> talk to a real estate agent and see.....


Yeah, they are really predatory right now. I have talked to several. it's scary as hell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> this sounds nice. what do you think the covid standards are for the employees? I'm in if good.


Looks pretty good sanitation, masks etc. 





__





FAQs – The Tickle Bar







www.ticklebar.com






BudmanTX said:


> i'm in......


I can fall asleep from a scalp massage. Hard no on the tickling tho, someone would be getting punched in the face lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can fall asleep from a scalp massage. Hard no on the tickling tho, someone would be getting punched in the face lol.


then let your partner do it........nothing wrong with a little kink in they're life


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> then let your partner do it........nothing wrong with a little kink in they're life


is scalp massage considered kinky other there? Just a genuine curious question.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> is scalp massage considered kinky other there? Just a genuine curious question.


they're generally a kink for everyone love...some like feet, other like hands, scalps......and of course they're alot of other tangents too....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they're generally a kink for everyone love...some like feet, other like hands, scalps......and of course they're alot of other tangents too....


I know there ARE kinks for everyone, but I thought scalp massage was kind of akin to kissing or whatever. Done by most couples and not considered a kink. Sorry for asking, haha.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 12, 2021)

Just never heard anybody call anything on the AC unit a reservoir. Your whole system will hold a certain amount of pounds depending on the length of the lineset . They sell the Freon by the pound . I’m just don’t want you to be scammed is all . Did your unit leak out all the refrigerant and they didn’t have enough to find the leak and refill ? This is from a old curious retired hvac guy .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Just never heard anybody call anything on the AC unit a reservoir. Your whole system will hold a certain amount of pounds depending on the length of the lineset . They sell the Freon by the pound . I’m just don’t want you to be scammed is all . Did your unit leak out all the refrigerant and they didn’t have enough to find the leak and refill ? This is from a old curious retired hvac guy .


OOOH I see what you mean. He had to show me the drain tank to take it all out to replace it. It was in his truck. He said they have to remove the stuff to change the compressor unit There is a small leak due to some corrosion, they are topping it up, but don't estimate more than a pound of replacement.

Edit: i like curiosity. I was standin there the whole time asking questions. he didn't seem dishonest. and when i looked up the prices for me to buy the stuff on my own it was MORE than they quoted me. 

I think they're on the up and up


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know there ARE kinks for everyone, but I thought scalp massage was kind of akin to kissing or whatever. Done by most couples and not considered a kink. Sorry for asking, haha.


nothing wrong with asking, and just fyi i don't mind at all.......this is actually a rather good convo honestly.......

it's can be construde as a yes.....but imo it comes right down to trust....can you trust the person giving you that massage


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with asking, and just fyi i don't mind at all.......this is actually a rather good convo honestly.......
> 
> it's can be construde as a yes.....but imo it comes right down to trust....can you trust the person giving you that massage


I guess that's true. I might take it for granted that I trust my partners enough to allow scalp/neck touching quickly in a relationship. There is a lot of implied vulnerability when you let someone have access to your head/neck area that might be tough to work through, even if you love someone, or WANT to let them close. 

Not sure that doing it in an area with strangers would help reinforce that, but it's an interesting business idea at least :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I guess that's true. I might take it for granted that I trust my partners enough to allow scalp/neck touching quickly in a relationship. There is a lot of implied vulnerability when you let someone have access to your head/neck area that might be tough to work through, even if you love someone, or WANT to let them close.
> 
> Not sure that doing it in an area with strangers would help reinforce that, but it's an interesting business idea at least :]


it's always a good idea to keep the lines of communication open......especially with your partner...the likes, the dislikes..etc etc etc......

for example...there may be something you like but your partner doesn't and vice versa....that's where communication comes in...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 12, 2021)

@Rsawr that sounds like they know what they doing . I knew some shady hvac businesses back in the day because they know they can get away with it . Just because homeowners usually haven’t a clue what they’re doing or how it works .

Now back to the normal scheduled program .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> then let your partner do it........nothing wrong with a little kink in they're life


She gives great massages... 25 minute scalp massage would be a big ask tho.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's always a good idea to keep the lines of communication open......especially with your partner...the likes, the dislikes..etc etc etc......
> 
> for example...there may be something you like but your partner doesn't and vice versa....that's where communication comes in...


You see how much I talk. my partners don't gotta worry about that! You know, some of the most interesting conversations I have ever had were when someone looked at me and told me something i believed to be a universal truth in a relationship, is actually just my opinion. I miss the confusion of dating!

Rsawr opens petitions for househusband/housewife here:


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Rsawr that sounds like they know what they doing . I knew some shady hvac businesses back in the day because they know they can get away with it . Just because homeowners usually haven’t a clue what they’re doing or how it works .
> 
> Now back to the normal scheduled program .


hey, you're trying to save me money, I don't mind. :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I miss the confusion of dating!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4963789


i am in love with mamrie hart, the woman from this gif. do you know her content LG?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4963789


And yeah, I could settle down with this boy who is pretty sweet, but dammit if I don't wanna find someone more amenable to a polycule...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i am in love with mamrie hart, the woman from this gif. do you know her content LG?


I've read I've got this round, didn't know she had a youtube series.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've read I've got this round, didn't know she had a youtube series.


Several, and a podcast. She and her friends grace and hannah hart do a lotta funny shit. If they ever do a show up in canada let's go together! It's usually dumb and fun to be edible high at.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And yeah, I could settle down with this boy who is pretty sweet, but dammit if I don't wanna find someone more amenable to a polycule...


the thought of dating again fills me with dread


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the thought of dating again fills me with dread


Really? I guess me too, but I don't care if I end up single forever as long as I can make some young upstart friend to help me with my weed growing once I am old. Think it's gonna still be taboo in 40 years when I am geriatric?

I have the benefit going in for dating. I am scary, so only the strongest approach.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Really? I guess me too, but I don't care if I end up single forever as long as I can make some young upstart friend to help me with my weed growing once I am old. Think it's gonna still be taboo in 40 years when I am geriatric?
> 
> I have the benefit going in for dating. I am scary, so only the strongest approach.


You got the dogs so you're never truly alone. Is weed still considered taboo there? You have to figure it's going to be left up to the states to decide eventually.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You got the dogs so you're never truly alone. Is weed still considered taboo there? You have to figure it's going to be left up to the states to decide eventually.


no, not taboo, hence my being hired out for childrens bday parties as a DM despite the fact that I sweat THC oil. But the GVT does wanna increase the prop taxes on a medical house for example.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> OOOH I see what you mean. He had to show me the drain tank to take it all out to replace it. It was in his truck. He said they have to remove the stuff to change the compressor unit There is a small leak due to some corrosion, they are topping it up, but don't estimate more than a pound of replacement.
> 
> Edit: i like curiosity. I was standin there the whole time asking questions. he didn't seem dishonest. and when i looked up the prices for me to buy the stuff on my own it was MORE than they quoted me.
> 
> I think they're on the up and up


If you have an R22 system (or any of the older stuff) & he's selling gas below market my money says it's refrigerant recovered from dead units.
Not necessarily a bad thing unless it's contaminated with air & Non's.
That can easily be determined by testing the saturation temp/press which he could easily fool you with though.

Best of luck Dear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> no, not taboo, hence my being hired out for childrens bday parties as a DM despite the fact that I sweat THC oil. But the GVT does wanna increase the prop taxes on a medical house for example.


Sweat THC oil lol. Recreational weed is legal there isn't it?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweat THC oil lol. Recreational weed is legal there isn't it?


28/7 baby


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Did your A/C quit all the sudden or has it been a gradual warming?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 28/7 baby


I still hide that I smoke from most people. 

My mom has no idea lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still hide that I smoke from most people.
> 
> My mom has no idea lol.


Well that's horrible. I wish my mom had been alive when I discovered weed. She is the impetus for it, and I love her for it. Is it bad up in Americas hat land? The taboo?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did your A/C quit all the sudden or has it been a gradual warming?


All of a sudden on a 20 year old unit. But if you wanna come service it for me to check, I won't say no ;]


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still hide that I smoke from most people.
> 
> My mom has no idea lol.


And Dad assisted your build lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

I don’t even know what to say. Had a good afternoon at the beach. Started to feel that fing bp. Said we should probably better go. 180/123.

Get home and just got a message from my dear father that his wife has covid. Yeah, he’s 78 and had 2 heart attacks already and not vaccinated


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t even know what to say. Had a good afternoon at the beach. Started to feel that fing bp. Said we should probably better go. 180/123.
> 
> Get home and just got a message from my dear father that his wife has covid. Yeah, he’s 78 and had 2 heart attacks already and not vaccinated


Good luck, and well wishes to your family. Are they close to a hospital if needed? Can you get down to them to help?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> All of a sudden on a 20 year old unit. But if you wanna come service it for me to check, I won't say no ;]


That does sound like a failed compressor.
Ask them if they are going to cycle the gas through a recovery unit prior to reinstall - it's really important to make sure the gas is as pure as possible.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That does sound like a failed compressor.
> Ask them if they are going to cycle the gas through a recovery unit prior to reinstall - it's really important to make sure the gas is as pure as possible.


Well I bought and paid for the unit sitting on my porch, so too late to unpay. I hope they finish by this evening. I still have the most hellish work week of the year that technically starts today. But I called off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Such a nice day to lock myself out of the house.........


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Such a nice day to lock myself out of the house.........


Nuuuuuu


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well that's horrible. I wish my mom had been alive when I discovered weed. She is the impetus for it, and I love her for it. Is it bad up in Americas hat land? The taboo?


It's not bad but being a known pot head could potentially limit your future opportunities. When I went back to work last year part of the interview process was a criminal background check and they asked for a list of my social media accounts. I don't have any weed or booze pictures on there so I wasn't worried. I just prefer being on the DL with it. 

Your mom was a pot head lol, that's awesome. Wish my mom was, would have mellowed her out a bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t even know what to say. Had a good afternoon at the beach. Started to feel that fing bp. Said we should probably better go. 180/123.
> 
> Get home and just got a message from my dear father that his wife has covid. Yeah, he’s 78 and had 2 heart attacks already and not vaccinated


 you predicted this. How is she doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And Dad assisted your build lol


I should have showed him some of the reactions to that room, he would have loved it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Such a nice day to lock myself out of the house.........








Hide-a-Spare-Key Fake Rock - Looks & Feels like Real Stone - Safe for Outdoor Garden or Yard, Geocaching : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Hide-a-Spare-Key Fake Rock - Looks & Feels like Real Stone - Safe for Outdoor Garden or Yard, Geocaching : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca





worth every penny


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should have showed him some of the reactions to that room, he would have loved it!


Yep, you do have a very clean and efficient build


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hide-a-Spare-Key Fake Rock - Looks & Feels like Real Stone - Safe for Outdoor Garden or Yard, Geocaching : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Hide-a-Spare-Key Fake Rock - Looks & Feels like Real Stone - Safe for Outdoor Garden or Yard, Geocaching : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> ...


Half the year it'll be frozen to the ground.


----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still hide that I smoke from most people.
> 
> My mom has no idea lol.


Same here. If they don't already know, there is no need for them to know now.

Beginning July 1 Virginia went legal . 

Some people that I know are now boasting about starting a grow and others speak openly about smoking weed, none of which have mentioned it before.

I remain silent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, you do have a very clean and efficient build


He saw my wedding cake scrog harvest and I think he was impressed. He asked what something like that would be worth if I were to buy it. I told him about 3k @ $180 an ounce, he started joking about setting up his own grow at home and making a few bucks. Couldn't convince him to help me trim tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Half the year it'll be frozen to the ground.


I keep mine under the deck so it's not covered in snow during the winter.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He saw my wedding cake scrog harvest and I think he was impressed. He asked what something like that would be worth if I were to buy it. I told him about 3k @ $180 an ounce, he started joking about setting up his own grow at home and making a few bucks. Couldn't convince him to help me trim tho.


but its legal? why not?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Same here. If they don't already know, there is no need for them to know now.
> 
> Beginning July 1 Virginia went legal .
> 
> ...


you could start selling clones Lokie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> but its legal? why not?


To help me trim? I said it with a wink, I was only joking when I suggested it.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> To help me trim? I said it with a wink, I was only joking when I suggested it.


i always treated mom like any other friend. she woulda been in the trim room right next to me! Do your parents use, or think that dispensary weed is okay?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep mine under the deck so it's not covered in snow during the winter.


You don't get as much snow. From clearing the deck.......it'd be under about 7' of snow then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i always treated mom like any other friend. she woulda been in the trim room right next to me! Do your parents use, or think that dispensary weed is okay?


Did your mom grow? My mom is definitely against legalization. My dad was more pragmatic and understood that giving a kid a criminal record for weed didn't serve anyone. Neither of them smoked, I never got a clear answer on whether they tried weed when they were younger but I'm pretty sure my dad did or he would have just said no. He was the best dad ever, a superhero that all dads should be modelled on, I miss him terribly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't get as much snow. From clearing the deck.......it'd be under about 7' of snow then.


How about this? There's also a house number placard hidakey









Wayfair Canada - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More - Wayfair Canada


Shop Wayfair Canada for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.ca


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did your mom grow? My mom is definitely against legalization. My dad was more pragmatic and understood that giving a kid a criminal record for weed didn't serve anyone. Neither of them smoked, I never got a clear answer on whether they tried weed when they were younger but I'm pretty sure my dad did or he would have just said no. He was the best dad ever, a superhero that all dads should be modelled on, I miss him terribly.


she did, she was a straight out of the 70s hippie turned kindergarten teacher. I still have 4 seeds labeled '70 gold' but I am too scared to try and sprout them. she died and i found her stash. we never smoked together. If anyone who has been nice to me here wants me to mail them over, and send me back one or two resulting beans I'd love it.
you know, LG i am banning you from my grow journal if you incite one more answerless question.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> she did, she was a straight out of the 70s hippie turned kindergarten teacher. I still have 4 seeds labeled '70 gold' but I am too scared to try and sprout them. she died and i found her stash. we never smoked together. If anyone who has been nice to me here wants me to mail them over, and send me back one or two resulting beans I'd love it.
> you know, LG i am banning you from my grow journal if you incite one more answerless question.


I got seeds from my dad in a metal film canister. Would love to pop some, but I know they weren't stored right and I haven't had any luck the last few times on them. I did grow some a long time back and it was good shit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hide-a-Spare-Key Fake Rock - Looks & Feels like Real Stone - Safe for Outdoor Garden or Yard, Geocaching : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Hide-a-Spare-Key Fake Rock - Looks & Feels like Real Stone - Safe for Outdoor Garden or Yard, Geocaching : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> ...


Until some enterprising burgler realizes he's seen the same rock at 8 different places


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> she did, she was a straight out of the 70s hippie turned kindergarten teacher. I still have 4 seeds labeled '70 gold' but I am too scared to try and sprout them. she died and i found her stash. we never smoked together. If anyone who has been nice to me here wants me to mail them over, and send me back one or two resulting beans I'd love it.
> you know, LG i am banning you from my grow journal if you incite one more answerless question.


I happen to know a great Lady on here that is a stellar grower & breeder. J/S


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I happen to know a great Lady on here that is a stellar grower & breeder. J/S


well if you PM me a po box you can have the last 4. cannot promise they're gold as labeled, but i dunno what i would do if one was a male. illinois grows only allow for 5 plants, so i don't have the best set up for legal seed runs!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> she did, she was a straight out of the 70s hippie turned kindergarten teacher. I still have 4 seeds labeled '70 gold' but I am too scared to try and sprout them. she died and i found her stash. we never smoked together. If anyone who has been nice to me here wants me to mail them over, and send me back one or two resulting beans I'd love it.
> you know, LG i am banning you from my grow journal if you incite one more answerless question.


Sorry I'm terrible about keeping up on replies.  That plant is huge tho. It would have been awesome having a parent that grows, did you ever pinch a little?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> well if you PM me a po box you can have the last 4. cannot promise they're gold as labeled, but i dunno what i would do if one was a male. illinois grows only allow for 5 plants, so i don't have the best set up for legal seed runs!


he's talking about @curious2garden


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I'm terrible about keeping up on replies.  That plant is huge tho. It would have been awesome having a parent that grows, did you ever pinch a little?


NO! She hid it so well. I did not try weed until I was 29. I am 31.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Until some enterprising burgler realizes he's seen the same rock at 8 different places


what do you think the chances are if it's placed with a bunch of other rocks. When I locked myself out it took me a couple minutes to find it and I knew where it was.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he's talking about @curious2garden


well she is welcome to them, as long as nobody else gets them first!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> NO! She hid it so well. I did not try weed until I was 29. I am 31.


Me too! The age of ripeness!

You've come a LONG way in two years.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! The age of ripeness!
> 
> You've come a LONG way in two years.


or have I come not very far, a little too slowly?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what do you think the chances are if it's placed with a bunch of other rocks. When I locked myself out it took me a couple minutes to find it and I knew where it was.
> 
> View attachment 4963888


And now I know.
Please move it and don't tell anyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what do you think the chances are if it's placed with a bunch of other rocks. When I locked myself out it took me a couple minutes to find it and I knew where it was.
> 
> View attachment 4963888


I showed you the picture


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

i just popped into @Rsawr little fun area......and went..... ...

yummy tomatoes


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i just popped into @Rswar little fun area......and went..... ...
> 
> yummy tomatoes


you're always welcome over there. working on one of those fun pollenate everything experiments. can we swap a few dozen next year? blackberry OG indica crossed with my whole current veg tent. it's jeff's fault, i was gonna toss this blackberry seedling entirely until it survived being cut into 6...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> she did, she was a straight out of the 70s hippie turned kindergarten teacher. I still have 4 seeds labeled '70 gold' but I am too scared to try and sprout them. she died and i found her stash. we never smoked together. If anyone who has been nice to me here wants me to mail them over, and send me back one or two resulting beans I'd love it.
> you know, LG i am banning you from my grow journal if you incite one more answerless question.


I'd pre-treat the seeds in GA3 (gibberelin) solution, absolutely no guarantee with 50 yo seeds but that's likely the only Hail Mary one can get


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> you're always welcome over there. working on one of those fun pollenate everything experiments. can we swap a few dozen next year? blackberry OG indica crossed with my whole current veg tent. it's jeff's fault, i was gonna toss this blackberry seedling entirely until it survived being cut into 6...


no way........

i'm in.....i love to add to my phuckery as it were.......and i'll add to yours....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way........
> 
> i'm in.....i love to add to my phuckery as it were.......and i'll add to yours....


if you don't mind, i'll start tagging you in my journal once I start blackberry's STS treatment. any beans i send should be feminized, but i am happy to take anything for tradesies! weed is love, not illegal :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> And now I know.
> Please move it and don't tell anyone.


Once you get in with a key you have to get by the alarm that's really loud and monitored. 



DarkWeb said:


> I showed you the picture


Yes in your situation it won't work for sure. I was commenting about @Singlemalt enterprising burglars.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> if you don't mind, i'll start tagging you in my journal once I start blackberry's STS treatment. any beans i send should be feminized, but i am happy to take anything for tradesies! weed is love, not illegal :]


don't mind at all....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once you get in with a key you have to get by the alarm that's really loud and monitored.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in your situation it won't work for sure. I was commenting about @Singlemalt enterprising burglars.


@Grandpapy don't use sandals or the dog might get you  


I know I was just messing around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Grandpapy don't use sandals or the dog might get you
> 
> 
> I know I was just messing around.


very few have had their ankles ravaged by a miniature poodle and lived to tell the story.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4963944


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


>


appetizer for diabeetus?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


>


I wouldn't mind tasting it! It's going in a care package to Poland.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Food?








3 men die in manure pit: Here's why it's a 'death trap.'


Manure pits produce toxic gases that can be deadly.




www.livescience.com




..


----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stinks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> That stinks.


I’m so many ways


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, Darryl and the other brother Darrel lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> That stinks.


Me-thane(ks) so.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

^^ Sorry all, that's me channeling the bear.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ^^ Sorry all, that's me channeling the bear.


Is that what they call eating too many beans?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that what they call eating too many beans?


I'm more of a Meat & Potatoes guy myself.

Edit: Plus Carrots, onion, garlic.

Ok, Potroast for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2021)

< 2


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Seriously that sucks but you gotta have fresh air.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

After returning from "town" after my Wake n Bake I experienced something very shocking. While walking Wally and the cat later this morning ( always collecting ripened seeds) , l laser focused on a patch of Timothy I'd been looking for. I reached to gather them then Fucking Wham ! With my head buried in my ass , l had reached over, not well enough , and made contact with my neighbor's electrified fence. Lots of juice in those lines used to hold back 2000 lb Black Angus.............didn't go down or soil my pants , but that ain't no dog shock collar.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> well if you PM me a po box you can have the last 4. cannot promise they're gold as labeled, but i dunno what i would do if one was a male. illinois grows only allow for 5 plants, so i don't have the best set up for legal seed runs!


You run them all to finish, 4 would be a good seed run. Also look into gibberellins for treating aging seed. You should try this yourself.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ^^ Sorry all, that's me channeling the bear.


I don't think you want to do that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Fire in the bowl


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> Same here. If they don't already know, there is no need for them to know now.
> 
> Beginning July 1 Virginia went legal .
> 
> ...


Happy Friday. This one's for you my friend. 
Cause it's legal now 






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You run them all to finish, 4 would be a good seed run. Also look into gibberellins for treating aging seed. You should try this yourself.


I will not waste the time running potential males. It's a sad reality of the laws where I am, they do not promote preservation, or fun. I am a fem seed runner until it's different around here, because of yields. It's lame. I hope they last. If not, oh well, I have no love in the "weed was better back then" argument!

Hvac is fixed. Ac is awesome guys.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I will not waste the time running potential males. It's a sad reality of the laws where I am, they do not promote preservation, or fun. I am a fem seed runner until it's different around here, because of yields. It's lame. I hope they last. If not, oh well, I have no love in the "weed was better back then" argument!
> 
> Hvac is fixed. Ac is awesome guys.


I'm glad you've got your AC running again. It makes a world of difference. Weed wasn't better back then, it was different. But it was also different based on the harvest and cure. So even with that era weed with different husbandry, I doubt it would be similar. You do what you gotta do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Geez I forgot, happy Friday 13th


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad you've got your AC running again. It makes a world of difference. Weed wasn't better back then, it was different. But it was also different based on the harvest and cure. So even with that era weed with different husbandry, I doubt it would be similar. You do what you gotta do.


Yeah, I am getting good at cutting my female pollen donors down to be under 5 inches, I suppose if I catch males fast enough I can do the same so they don't count against me in plant nunbers... 

Maybe I can just try to pop one at a time til I get a boy and let him loose...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)

So after the first shot of Pfizer shoulder is a little sore but Peace of Mind priceless


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I am getting good at cutting my female pollen donors down to be under 5 inches, I suppose if I catch males fast enough I can do the same so they don't count against me in plant nunbers...
> 
> Maybe I can just try to pop one at a time til I get a boy and let him loose...


Ok here's something I don't understand. I think you said your plant count limit was 5. If you ran all 4 you'd still be under and you can smoke seeded weed you just clean out the seeds. That's assuming you want to. If you don't then it doesn't matter. If you do one at a time you'll need to keep clones running until you got a male.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So after the first shot of Pfizer shoulder is a little sore but Peace of Mind priceless


I'm glad you started the series. Remember to take all precautions until 2 weeks after the second injection and good for you for doing this


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok here's something I don't understand. I think you said your plant count limit was 5. If you ran all 4 you'd still be under and you can smoke seeded weed you just clean out the seeds. That's assuming you want to. If you don't then it doesn't matter. If you do one at a time you'll need to keep clones running until you got a male.


But if I get 2 or 3 boys the run is ruined and I probably end up with not enough smoke.
I would have a few month wait time to catch up. I can't have the backup plants going, it's all plants whether veg or flower that count here...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So after the first shot of Pfizer shoulder is a little sore but Peace of Mind priceless


Congrats!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad you started the series. Remember to take all precautions until 2 weeks after the second injection and good for you for doing this


And next week new doctor and appointment lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But if I get 2 or 3 boys the run is ruined and I probably end up with not enough smoke.
> I would have a few month wait time to catch up. I can't have the backup plants going, it's all plants whether veg or flower that count here...


Ahhh I see, thanks hun.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I see, thanks hun.


This next run is gonna be hella seedy. I am already spraying the 3 inch donor with sts. I don't mind smoke and a show. But what would you recommend to someone who is gonna open pollinate, to shake seeds loose from the bigger buds?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Morning


Noooo go away!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 13, 2021)

My replacement order arrived yesterday via USPS.



F’ FedEx


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday. 

Looks like today is the last day of this extreme heat. I like it hot but that was a bit much.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So after the first shot of Pfizer shoulder is a little sore but Peace of Mind priceless


Thank you dude. So important.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> Looks like today is the last day of this extreme heat. I like it hot but that was a bit much.


It’s nice right now but supposed to be the same as tomorrow and get hot. Feels like temp was 109 about 4 yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This next run is gonna be hella seedy. I am already spraying the 3 inch donor with sts. I don't mind smoke and a show. But what would you recommend to someone who is gonna open pollinate, to shake seeds loose from the bigger buds?


You put them through a metal sieve is the easiest way I've found or you just process as you clean and smoke and save the separated seeds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s nice right now but supposed to be the same as tomorrow and get hot. Feels like temp was 109 about 4 yesterday.
> View attachment 4964255


Looks like heaven.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s nice right now but supposed to be the same as tomorrow and get hot. Feels like temp was 109 about 4 yesterday.
> View attachment 4964255


Like that with a margarita and joint.......perfect


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like that with a margarita and joint.......perfect


I’ll drink with ya

For nerds


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


What where you googling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll drink with ya
> 
> For nerds
> 
> ...


The beaches here are all smoke free. The public washrooms always reek of cigarettes and weed.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll drink with ya
> 
> For nerds
> 
> ...


I thought spiked beach snacks were common, hehehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What where you googling


Friday morning ass reaming fun.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2021)

Decided to ride through the burn area in the park land that my house borders. Scary to think this fire got within about a half mile from my door.

For all the members here dealing with the fires…I really don’t know what to say. If there’s anything we can do to help, don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The beaches here are all smoke free. The public washrooms always reek of cigarettes and weed.


You can smoke cigs here and I vape. You know me, I don’t care


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Decided to ride through the burn area in the park land that my house borders. Scary to think this fire got within about a half mile from my door.
> 
> For all the members here dealing with the fires…I really don’t know what to say. If there’s anything we can do to help, don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> View attachment 4964275View attachment 4964276View attachment 4964277View attachment 4964278View attachment 4964279


Have you ever found a fossil?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you ever found a fossil?


Plenty. As a kid I used to frequent a crumbling hillside in my area and find all kinds of aquatic fossils. But nothing terrestrial, the mountains I live in were born from the ocean floor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You can smoke cigs here and I vape. You know me, I don’t care


Love you.






Doesn't it bug you when people smoke cigarettes around you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Plenty. As a kid I used to frequent a crumbling hillside in my area and find all kinds of aquatic fossils. But nothing terrestrial, the mountains I live in were born from the ocean floor.


Bucket list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Howdy ladies and gents....top of the morning to everyone.....

yes it's friday the 13th......a very lucky day......

woke up this morning to a nice and humid 79F.............high today 96F......with the rh it will be higher than that......

Coffee is up and ready to go.....

and now i stopped by my local taco joint........walked in saw a special...3 tamales for $5....hmm i thought......yep i bought them, something different.....they even gave me a melted cheese with chopped jalopeno in it......this is gonna be yummy....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Decided to ride through the burn area in the park land that my house borders. Scary to think this fire got within about a half mile from my door.
> 
> For all the members here dealing with the fires…I really don’t know what to say. If there’s anything we can do to help, don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> View attachment 4964275View attachment 4964276View attachment 4964277View attachment 4964278View attachment 4964279


holy shit.... 

if u guys need anything.....i'm here........


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! the wifey walks away as she’s a thoughtful smoker. She’d get run off otherwise lol
I love you too mama


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

sup paul......good to see ya around


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

little folklore about Friday the 13th....









Friday the 13th


Long considered a harbinger of bad luck, Friday the 13th has inspired a late 19th-century secret society, an early 20th-century novel, a horror film franchise




www.history.com





and one i've been researching for a while........









Why Friday the 13th Spelled Doom for the Knights Templar


The much-feared day was the beginning of the end for the powerful warriors.




www.history.com





enjoy


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> little folklore about Friday the 13th....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


March 13, 2020 was a Friday........


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> March 13, 2020 was a Friday........


yeah from i've been reading....we should have 1 to 3 ......friday the 13th per year....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

yeah i'm gonna feel those tamales later.......and that cheese sauce.......yum.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah from i've been reading....we should have 1 to 3 ......friday the 13th per year....


It was the last day I worked, schools got shut down, Disney closed. That's when tp started to disappear.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sup paul......good to see ya around


Thank you sir. Missed your space tomatoes


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was the last day I worked, schools got shut down, Disney closed. That's when tp started to disappear.


when the fit hit the shan all over the US..........and we're still in the thick of things too.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you sir. Missed your space tomatoes


you missed them....we crap we can't let that happen......here's to the new batch coming up


and she's got a very lemoney smell to her too......even the wife is surprised.....please don't ask about the top that situation still erks me to this day.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you missed them....we crap we can't let that happen......here's to the new batch coming up
> View attachment 4964377
> 
> and she's got a very lemoney smell to her too......even the wife is surprised.....please don't ask about the top that situation still erks me to this day.....


She's pretty. Like nothing happened.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She's pretty. Like nothing happened.


that she is....i was given treats to the pooches this morning when she gave off a scent of lemon......after the last dog i treated....i went over to her and inspected her......she looks good......dunno how i did it, but i did.......end of the month the time change is going to start in the 12th hour.....so lets see what she does.......got love a good experiment....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

hacker aren't all bad....sheesh..









An anonymous hacker stole $600 million in cryptocurrency, then gave it back | CNN Business


An anonymous hacker who stole more than $600 million from the decentralized finance platform Poly Network this week has returned virtually all of the money — and apparently turned down a half-million-dollar reward offered by the company for exposing its security vulnerability.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

So anyone wanna help me move two yards of gravel and six yards of topsoil tomorrow


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So anyone wanna help me move two yards of gravel and six yards of topsoil tomorrow


Whatcha building?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So anyone wanna help me move two yards of gravel and six yards of topsoil tomorrow


Wow, Canada looks so much like America!! Standard suburban neighborhoods


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So anyone wanna help me move two yards of gravel and six yards of topsoil tomorrow


You're supposed to lure them in, then spring the chores once they're there...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatcha building?


Filling in my mom’s gardens and replacing the washed out gravel. Just cleaning up the neglect so it’s ready to sell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, Canada looks so much like America!! Standard suburban neighborhoods


I thought the exact same thing when I visited the US


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're supposed to lure them in, then spring the chores once they're there...


pizza and beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're supposed to lure them in, then spring the chores once they're there...


and she didn't even mention taco's and beer.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pizza and beer


close


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pizza and beer


Sweet, I'm in! Were you talking about gravel earlier. I forget...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sweet, I'm in! Were you talking about gravel earlier. I forget...


I don't think so. the property backs onto a revine and forest, my dad put down gravel years ago because it's too hard to mow that area. Most of it has washed into the ravine over the years so i just want to freshen it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, Canada looks so much like America!! Standard suburban neighborhoods


do a street view at dundas and church in Toronto. That's my neighborhood, not very suburban.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do a street view at dundas and church in Toronto. That's my neighborhood, not very suburban.


Whoa, thats like downtown LA; is that construction project finished?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whoa, thats like downtown LA; is that construction project finished?


mostly done but not occupied yet. 700 square foot condos for $800k crazy! Only 580 and 420 square foot units left. 









Social Condos | Plans, Prices, Reviews


Social Condos by Pemberton is a New Condo located at Church and Dundas E, Toronto. Learn everything you need to know.



condonow.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So anyone wanna help me move two yards of gravel and six yards of topsoil tomorrow


I've got a tractor with a bucket, but it will take me a couple of weeks to get there from here (not a race tractor).
It's a stick shift & not an automatic so I should be able to get it through the border right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a tractor with a bucket, but it will take me a couple of weeks to get there from here (not a race tractor).
> It's a stick shift & not an automatic so I should be able to get it through the border right?


well the border is open to US residents now.

A tractor and bucket would be awesome tho! I could only convince one friend to help so it’s gonna be three of us and one wheelbarrow. I think is gonna take all day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> well the border is open to US residents now.
> 
> A tractor and bucket would be awesome tho! I could only convince one friend to help so *it’s gonna be three of us and one wheelbarrow. I think is gonna take all day.*


That should help with the Abs. : )


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That should help with the Abs. : )


does burning it down and collecting the insurance money help with abs? Askin' for me.


----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does burning it down and collecting the insurance money help with abs? Askin' for me.


Now for something slightly different.

*$850K Burned Out House, And It Has An Offer*
*If you need any proof that home prices are super-charged in Walnut Creek, take a look at what $850,000 will get you.*









$850K Burned Out House, And It Has An Offer


If you need any proof that home prices are super-charged in Walnut Creek, take a look at what $850,000 will get you.




patch.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> Now for something slightly different.
> 
> *$850K Burned Out House, And It Has An Offer*
> *If you need any proof that home prices are super-charged in Walnut Creek, take a look at what $850,000 will get you.*
> ...


Crazy! The neighborhood doesn't look like anything special.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! The neighborhood doesn't look like anything special.


It's the shopping. (and being seen)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

Charging my new gadget. Excited to try it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the shopping. (and being seen)
> View attachment 4964545


I could handle living there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Charging my new gadget. Excited to try it!
> View attachment 4964620


for ages two and up


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for ages two and up


I mean if a 2 year old gets into the app and changes temps on you, might be a bit of a surprise


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 13, 2021)

Still no power but at least tonight it going down into the 60’s. Should be a good wake n bake morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Still no power but at least tonight it going down into the 60’s. Should be a good wake n bake morning


Take the very best care of your self get some rest see you around coffee time for most people lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Wake n bake and back to bed. Probably not but I'll try. 

SH420


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 14, 2021)

55°F and boy does it feel good. Time for a little purple punch and a hot cuppa joe . Morning y’all.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

Morning, all. Busiest work weekend of the year. Visit your local comic shop today if you're in America. It's free comic book day. 

@bk78 what temps do you run your firefly sessions? I am having a tiny bit of learning curve trouble.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Morning, all. Busiest work weekend of the year. Visit your local comic shop today if you're in America. It's free comic book day.
> 
> @bk78 what temps do you run your firefly sessions? I am having a tiny bit of learning curve trouble.


hang in there, good luck today.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hang in there, good luck today.


Thanks. It's usually fun, if a bit overwhelming. The regulars who bring coffee and snacks always make us smile. 
Luckily right after free comic book day I get to have surgery to relax! (The Boss can't make me come help no matter what, cuz the doctor says. I can't get drawn back into work for at least a week :] pure relaxing)


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Morning






@Rsawr just unlock the door and go back home......shits free anyway. No one will notice lol 

@Laughing Grass 







@shrxhky420 @Paul Drake 






@Jeffislovinlife 







New guy.... @JustRolling 








What's going on this weekend everyone?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

I got the heatwave here in Massachusetts but I would like to burn at least one tank of fuel on a bike ride.


DarkWeb said:


> What's going on this weekend everyone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I got the heatwave here in Massachusetts but I would like to burn at least one tank of fuel on a bike ride.


What kind of bike?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

Harley V Rod.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Harley V Rod.View attachment 4964951


Nice truck too.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

trucks gone the way of frame rot RIP.

Got my dream Jeep couple years ago. Rubihara #398


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @bk78 what temps do you run your firefly sessions? I am having a tiny bit of learning curve trouble.



I don’t know what temp it is but 3 blinks is my jam lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> trucks gone the way of frame rot RIP.
> 
> Got my dream Jeep couple years ago. Rubihara #398


Sad to hear that.

Mine is still rolling along. It is not shiny but still takes me where I want to go.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t know what temp it is but 3 blinks is my jam lol


That's where I am sitting too. Think they call it medium high. Although the app does make it easier to change temps, once I figured out the taps I was happy. I thought they required smart phone integration! Thanks.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's where I am sitting too. Think they call it medium high. Although the app does make it easier to change temps, once I figured out the taps I was happy. I thought they required smart phone integration! Thanks.


Unfortunately I’m a Apple guy and Apple deleted the firefly app.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> trucks gone the way of frame rot RIP.
> 
> Got my dream Jeep couple years ago. Rubihara #398


What year is the jeep? LJ?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

05 they had a 1000 jeep build for the movie Sahara. all 1k are same color and spec Rubicon with a few stickers and a badge lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 05 they had a 1000 jeep build for the movie Sahara. all 1k are same color and spec Rubicon with a few stickers and a badge lol


I've finally got my Jeep addiction down to 4......for now.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Supposed to be +35 again today

if you need me I’ll be here

@Paul Drake maybe you can set this up for me while I position myself just perfect?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

05 with 58k mi and no rust when I bought it. I just had to take it.
I've done a new top and regear to 5.38 from the 410s 
Jeep addiction is right......... but just one for me


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

@curious2garden hanging her new LED up yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 05 with 58k mi and no rust when I bought it. I just had to take it.
> I've done a new top and regear to 5.38 from the 410s
> Jeep addiction is right......... but just one for me


Last year I sold a '03 TJ that was the same color as yours. Miss that one, had it since '05........lots of things that thing brought me through


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @curious2garden hanging her new LED up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4964979


LOL brand new carbon filter too. Although living in the Mojave my prefilters do more of the work. We aren't humid and I don't up humidity. Although if I do at some point then I'll start having to worry about drying my carbon.

Good morning! How's Ada? Is Sabre bored with her yet?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

And 1 more final meme and I’m off to head out to the farm to check on the outdoor plants.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

It's the color and all I wanted


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 05 with 58k mi and no rust when I bought it. I just had to take it.
> I've done a new top and regear to 5.38 from the 410s
> Jeep addiction is right......... but just one for me


My son and his wife each have one LOL. He was raised on Chevy, Honda and VW!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL brand new carbon filter too. Although living in the Mojave my prefilters do more of the work. We aren't humid and I don't up humidity. Although if I do at some point then I'll start having to worry about drying my carbon.
> 
> Good morning! How's Ada? Is Sabre bored with her yet?


They are actually playing and chasing each other now. Sabre has come a long way in a week


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

When I woke up it was softly raining. I was surprised. Thankfully an off day


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's the color and all I wantedView attachment 4964991


Nice!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Supposed to be +35 again today
> 
> if you need me I’ll be here
> 
> ...


I think that’s Gertie’s job.

Do ants jump?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do ants jump?


Only three out of 326 ant genera are known to jump using their legs:


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Only three out of 326 ant genera are known to jump using their legs:


I knew it! I’ll let them go now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When I woke up it was softly raining. I was surprised. Thankfully an off day


We had a real gully washer here last night replete with fireworks.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2021)

Wtf is rain?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

What is this "rain" thing you people speak of?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wtf is rain?


Great minds.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think that’s Gertie’s job.
> 
> Do ants jump?


Definitely





__





What are you watching?


3 episodes into this and really enjoying it so far. Jacob



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Man, wish I could give you guys some of this rain. If there was any year to try regalia....this is it.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Rain would be great. Only seen it 5 times this year so far


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man, wish I could give you guys some of this rain. If there was any year to try regalia....this is it.


I’ve been running humidifiers in the rooms, when normally in summer I can’t beat the high humidity in them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2021)

@Metasynth brother there’s a shatter sale! bogo is mine friend. Getting Jacky girl again and trying Oregon noble. 
Anyone know of Oregon noble?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth brother there’s a shatter sale! bogo is mine friend. Getting Jacky girl again and trying Oregon noble.
> Anyone know of Oregon noble?


Are they from the Emerald Triangle


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Emerald Triangle


That's Nor Cal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's Nor Cal.


I was thinking of a GarageBand I used to listen to


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking of a GarageBand I used to listen to



My first read of that was "GangBang"

The Dragon Fruit this morning is not disappointing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> My first read of that was "GangBang"
> 
> The Dragon Fruit this morning is not disappointing.


Things that make You Go Hmmm


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

My brother bought a house up there that had a burned out underground grow they were trying to hide from the helicopters. They were running the exhaust from the generator through and old refrigerator to muffle it. They had a small wiring malfunction.  

Humboldt County, on the coast
Trinity County, inland
Mendocino County, to the south


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> My first read of that was "GangBang"
> 
> The *Dragon Fruit* this morning is not disappointing.


I love that strain even if she's more boys than girls, worth it. I need to find time to reverse her.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

They wrote a comic about me!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They wrote a comic about me!
> View attachment 4965117


You're something to me!  
I'm not sure what but it's something good, I'm almost sure of it. 


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks like a grow room


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They wrote a comic about me!
> View attachment 4965117


Me 3


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me 3


It's a state of being, hehehe



shrxhky420 said:


> You're something to me!
> I'm not sure what but it's something good, I'm almost sure of it.
> 
> 
> SH420


Good? Damn, I aim for chaotic neutral...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Aww the secrets that hide


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dibs on the MM on the floor or maybe its an Advil.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Dibs on the MM on the floor or maybe its an Advil.


If it's an Advil you got a fight on your hands. My back hurts.    
Mm? I think I'm better. The Advil is yours 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks like a decent amount of popcorn for a snack too.

Kitchen I hope?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like a decent amount of popcorn for a snack too.
> 
> Kitchen I hope?


Right? Who says you can't eat off that floor? There's all kinds of goodies!

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeff needs a smaller dog to get into the nooks & crannies.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> nooks & crannies.


 I had thomas english muffins for breakfast !


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I had thomas english muffins for breakfast !


Why is everyone so excited about missing bread? 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> What is this "rain" thing you people speak of?


When I came to the state back in ‘90, there was a drought already going on, complete with guidelines on when not to flush.

One fine day it rained 1/20 of an inch. My boss at the time called it novelty moisture.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Rain would be great. Only seen it 5 times this year so far
> 
> View attachment 4965043


When I saw the graph I wanted to read it as a mass spec.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh? Oregon Noble you say?
Yum


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2021)

Is it just me or is that blue on the shatter trippy?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why is everyone so excited about missing bread?
> 
> SH420


Cuz butter goes in it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cuz butter goes in it


Butter course. 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it just me or is that blue on the shatter trippy?


I can see you’ve already sampled it… lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cuz butter goes in it


I gots one (1) word for you

Béarnaise


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I gots one (1) word for you
> 
> Béarnaise


I never understood why this is considered a steak sauce. Maybe I’m just not a fan of tarragon.

bordelaise is my preferred steak slather. Dry red wine, demi glacé, bone marrow, shallot, and mounted with butter? Yes please!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I never understood why this is considered a steak sauce. Maybe I’m just not a fan of tarragon.
> 
> bordelaise is my preferred steak slather. Dry red wine, Demi glacé, bone marrow, mounted with butter? Yes please!


I like wine in a glass but not in a sauce.

And a successful beurre monté has so far eluded me. I have consolation ghee.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like wine in a glass but not in a sauce.
> 
> And a successful beurre monté has so far eluded me. I have consolation ghee.


Not even a beurre blanc? I made a killer grapefruit beurre blanc for seared scallops a few years back that I still have lustful dreams about…


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not even a beurre blanc? I made a killer grapefruit beurre blanc for seared scallops a few years back that I still have lustful dreams about…


(hangs head) what’s beurre blanc?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (hangs head) what’s beurre blanc?


It’s a white wine and shallot reduction to which copious amount of cold butter are whisked in. 

It’s literally a white butter sauce. So you reduce white wine, shallot, and whatever flavor you want it to have. It’s almost always a citrus. So once you have this intensely powerful reduction (maybe reducing 1/2 cup to a tablespoon or two), you whisk in cubes of cold butter a few at a time. Waiting till they melt and emulsify completely before adding more butter cubes and whisking away.

Add back about as much butter as liquid you originally started with, give it take depending on how intense you want the flavor to be.

So if you start with 1/2 cup of wine and citrus, reduce it to a couple tablespoons, and add back 1/2 cup of cold butter.

season and enjoy! It’s great with seafood. If you want to cheat and help with the emulsification process, add a tablespoon or two of cream to the reduction, and then reduce the cream a tiny bit. It helps prevent the sauce from breaking. Try to keep it off the flame when whisking in the butter, if it gets too hot it’ll break


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I had thomas english muffins for breakfast !


How did Thomas feel about that?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How did Thomas feel about that?


With both hands.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a white wine and shallot reduction to which copious amount of cold butter are whisked in.
> 
> It’s literally a white butter sauce. So you reduce white wine, shallot, and whatever flavor you want it to have. It’s almost always a citrus. So once you have this intensely powerful reduction (maybe reducing 1/2 cup to a tablespoon or two), you whisk in cubes of cold butter a few at a time. Waiting till they melt and emulsify completely before adding more butter cubes and whisking away.
> 
> ...


I’ll have to try that. I’d like a no-wine recipe though. My taste is weird enough that wine is a reliable … liability.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> With both hands.


Doubting Thomas needed to be sure.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How did Thomas feel about that?


Got forked first !


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> With both hands.





cannabineer said:


> Doubting Thomas needed to be sure.


Somebody's sure 



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Got forked first !


In the buns.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In the buns.


But first you gotta butter Them Buns


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But first you gotta butter Them Buns


Unlike the other activity, split then butter


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

You guys stop forking around......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

aww that is it ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys stop forking around......


This always worries me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Should we add some


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This always worries me
> 
> View attachment 4965261


Mother F*****!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mother F*****!!!


Looks like the coolest tread depth finder I've ever seen ok stick a fork in me I'm done


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks like the coolest tread depth finder I've ever seen ok stick a fork in me I'm done


Here you be ticketed for a studded tire.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Here you be ticketed for a studded tire.


Just the way I roll


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just the way I roll


clunk clunk clunk clunk clunk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> clunk clunk clunk clunk clunk


Wait what did someone say coffee coffee coffee


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what did someone say coffee coffee coffee


I can just see you doing psychiatric word association
“coffee
skull
coffee
skull
weed
coffee weed skull”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can just see you doing psychiatric word association
> “coffee
> skull
> coffee
> ...


Now you're talkin my language


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

I know there more to life but if I find it might just kill me lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can just see you doing psychiatric word association
> “coffee
> skull
> coffee
> ...


No fire in there? C'mon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No fire in there? C'mon


Good point lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No fire in there? C'mon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

And this just happened


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And this just happened View attachment 4965310


I know what's up, see? Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know what's up, see? Lol


How work going


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How work going


Oooooooooph.... its wild over here! But I inhaled a turkey sandwich under the counter between two customers. 
It almost sounds dirty...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oooooooooph.... its wild over here! But I inhaled a turkey sandwich under the counter between two customers.
> It almost sounds dirty...


It sounds starfish. Lungs, stomach, ~ shrug~


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oooooooooph.... its wild over here! But I inhaled a turkey sandwich under the counter between two customers.
> It almost sounds dirty...


We know what you mean wink wink food right


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We know what you mean wink wink View attachment 4965336food right


sweet mama my first thought was boiled bats


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> sweet mama my first thought was boiled bats


Close close Lay's potato chips Taco meat lettuce cheese tomatoes almost sounds like a taco


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Close close Lay's potato chips Taco meat lettuce cheese tomatoes almost sounds like a taco


It sounds like Lager Helper


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2021)

Only got the gravel and half the soil done. Tomorrow’s gonna be a long day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2021)

Good morning @DarkWeb


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only got the gravel and half the soil done. Tomorrow’s gonna be a long day
> 
> View attachment 4965372


Shoulda been a bit more pervasive with the tractor offer, Huh.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

I feel like an old used rag... but I made a friend. Little kids are funny as hell...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shoulda been a bit more pervasive with the tractor offer, Huh.


I thought you were still driving, few more days, right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Had she smiled & asked nicely I'd be putting all 25 ponies to the ground as we speak.
Of course I'd only be about 20 miles (at the most) from home and would no doubt have a line of troopers behind me all doing 15 mph.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had she smiled & asked nicely I'd be putting all 25 ponies to the ground as we speak.
> Of course I'd only be about 20 miles (at the most) from home and would no doubt have a line of troopers behind me all doing 15 mph.


Ok O.J.

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ok O.J.
> 
> SH420


Thanks for putting that into perspective - never occurred to me & I giggled like boy george when I read it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had she smiled & asked nicely I'd be putting all 25 ponies to the ground as we speak.
> Of course I'd only be about 20 miles (at the most) from home and would no doubt have a line of troopers behind me all doing 15 mph.


One word, trailer.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> One word, trailer.


Tractor trailer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> One word, trailer.


Wish you had mentioned that about 20 1/2 miles back.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Tractor trailer


Nah, my truck would drag it fine, not offering though...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> One word, trailer.


Shhh! He was only being polite, a trailer would actually work!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nah, my truck would drag it fine, not offering though...


You’ll still need to trailer the tractor


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You’ll still need to trailer the tractor


Tires wouldn't last long if I didn't, wouldn't get up to freeway speeds until it was on the rims. Tractor Trailer is a semi in my book.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tires wouldn't last long if I didn't, wouldn't get up to freeway speeds until it was on the rims. Tractor Trailer is a semi in my book.


Thus my pun

It’s all in my omitting the hyphen (insolent giggle)


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Thus my pun
> 
> It’s all in my omitting the hyphen (*insolent giggle*)


Translation = Boy George giggle


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Translation = Boy George giggle


At this point I am conditionally happy to know nothing about him


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Nor I really - it just sounded witty in my noggin.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Thus my pun
> 
> It’s all in my omitting the hyphen (insolent giggle)


I read that REALLY wrong. Don't ask.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I read that REALLY wrong. Don't ask.


I won’t.
(really want to though)


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I won’t.
> (really want to though)


You know, riding horses, or running track is frequently associated with the hymen breaking? entirely unrelated...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You know, riding horses, or running track is frequently associated with the hymen breaking? entirely unrelated...


Never having been an owner/operator …

Related corny joke. Old guy at the pharmacy register clutching a pack of tampons. “ Always wanted to swim and ride horseback.”


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Never having been an owner/operator …
> 
> Related corny joke. Old guy at the pharmacy register clutching a pack of tampons. “ Always wanted to swim and ride horseback.”


they're useful for plugging all sorts of interesting holes. I once used some as wicks in a weed grow... but it was before i discovered sips and blumats.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 14, 2021)

I clicked the wrong thread lmao


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I clicked the wrong thread lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> they're useful for plugging all sorts of interesting holes.


I admit I stalled here


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

"Hi men!"


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I admit I stalled here


but honestly! I cut a hole in a milk jug and a solo cup and used a tampon between the two. two holes would be better since they dried out a tiny bit, but... look stoner growers are cheap. The drip tray under the entire rig probably collected half of the gallon...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> but honestly! I cut a hole in a milk jug and a solo cup and used a tampon between the two. two holes would be better since they dried out a tiny bit, but... look stoner growers are cheap. The drip tray under the entire rig probably collected half of the gallon...


Two holes heehee

in the same august vein of adolescent humor, the things you could do with butter maiden’s knees


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Two holes heehee
> 
> in the same august vein of adolescent humor, the things you could do with butter maiden’s knees
> 
> View attachment 4965470


butter tit sounds like something an englishman would name a bird...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> butter tit sounds like something an englishman would name a bird...


Or a wicked good breakfast dish


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> butter tit sounds like something an englishman would name a bird...


Pnut butter melts on a breast after a short time.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pnut butter melts on a breast after a short time.


for the love of Pete don’t try chocolate pudding 

Nutella now hmm


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Or a wicked good breakfast dish


brown gravy, or white on butter tits? 


raratt said:


> Pnut butter melts on a breast after a short time.


reeses raratt strikes again...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> brown gravy, or white on butter tits?
> 
> reeses raratt strikes again...


Reese’s bressessess


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Reese’s bressessess


i love you, please PM me any time, HAHAHA! Dirty jokes make me glow inside


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> for the love of Pete don’t try chocolate pudding
> 
> Nutella now hmm


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

I have GOT to go cook bacon, been meaning to make BLT's for 3 days, damn buds and suds.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So after the first shot of Pfizer shoulder is a little sore but Peace of Mind priceless


Good choice.....only complaint I've heard. Friends of mine became sick ( 24 hours) on 2nd day after Moderns, but fine after. Smart dude !


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have GOT to go cook bacon, been meaning to make BLT's for 3 days, damn buds and suds.


make a few candied pieces. If you just cook some pieces of fresh pineapple and jalapeno down in a saucepan and then cook bacon after it, it turns into a hiking snack...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have GOT to go cook bacon, been meaning to make BLT's for 3 days, damn buds and suds.


This is Bacondämmerung


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This is Bacondämmerung


For the pun, or do you actually like wagner?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> For the pun, or do you actually like wagner?


I’m not a big Wagner fan. Lately I have absolutely fallen for the symphonies of Sir Arnold Bax. Music as huge and tumultuous as continents.

Context: in California the legal sale of pork products from 96 per cent of our suppliers legally ENDS August 31. I’m freezing bacon and hot dogs.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not a big Wagner fan. Lately I have absolutely fallen for the symphonies of Sir Arnold Bax. Music as huge and tumultuous as continents.
> 
> Context: in California the legal sale of pork products from 96 per cent of our suppliers legally ENDS August 31. I’m freezing bacon and hot dogs.


this soprano loves it! there's vids of me on youtube somehwere, hahahaha. We loud over here


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> this soprano loves it! there's vids of me on youtube somehwere, hahahaha. We loud over here


Omg ever sung Stravinsky or Ravel? They are God.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Omg ever sung Stravinsky or Ravel? They are God.


unfortunately no! but if there is some aria you love i'd like to know. I need new music to learn. I checked. I have some schumann uploaded, haha


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> unfortunately no! but if there is some aria you love i'd like to know. I need new music to learn. I checked. I have some schumann uploaded, haha


Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms. That first movement. Erato recorded my definitive edition. If ever there was music for Abraham leading Isaac up the mountain, or the flight of the Enola Gay …


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

OK... bacon is cooked and in the oven.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK... bacon is cooked and in the oven.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2021)

Okay dokie.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Coffee is needed a good skull and may your coffee be fire today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Aww coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww coffee View attachment 4965619


Hi beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Hi back gorgeous


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hi back gorgeous


How you doin’?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin’?


So so and yourself


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Morning


Happy Sunday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

Good morning @DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So so and yourself


About the same. Dog got into the cat box, dumbass. So I don’t have to clean it, guess that’s a plus lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

So sore this morning, I don’t think I can do this for another day


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning @DarkWeb


Good morning @Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> About the same. Dog got into the cat box, dumbass. So I don’t have to clean it, guess that’s a plus lol


Oh no! Is it everywhere now?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh no! Is it everywhere now?


NO SHE HAS MANNERS!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh no! Is it everywhere now?


Nom nom nom


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> About the same. Dog got into the cat box, dumbass. So I don’t have to clean it, guess that’s a plus lol


It's almond Rocca for dogs.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's almond Rocca for dogs.
> 
> SH420


@DarkWeb she cleans up her mess too


----------



## bk78 (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww coffee View attachment 4965619


Why is your coffee so light coloured Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Why is your coffee so light coloured Jeff


What the what it was early when I made it must be the wife's medium roast other than that I have no idea


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So sore this morning, I don’t think I can do this for another day


I can help you out with that soreness


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Weird, waking up and watching Saigon fall all over again, except now it's named Kabul.

It's deja vu all over again


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Weird, waking up and watching Saigon fall all over again, except now it's named Kabul.
> 
> It's deja vu all over again


You said it Yogi


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Weird, waking up and watching Saigon fall all over again, except now it's named Kabul.
> 
> It's deja vu all over again


I was thinking the same


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can help you out with that soreness


bet you have the good stuff.

I’d settle for a four wheeled wheelbarrow today


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bet you have the good stuff.
> 
> I’d settle for a four wheeled wheelbarrow today


Anytime, you got my number.

You need a Gator or something.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bet you have the good stuff.
> 
> I’d settle for a four wheeled wheelbarrow today


Stretch before starting


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Stretch before starting


Cool down stretch too!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb she cleans up her mess too


Mmmmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

For LG


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2021)

See ya all later. I'm woke, I'm boked, and I need to get some orders in. I'll find you all later. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> See ya all later. I'm woke, I'm boked, and I need to get some orders in. I'll find you all later.
> 
> SH420


And here I sit wishing I was your kind of boked lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Cool*,* down stretch too!
> 
> SH420


What exactly is a "Down Stretch"?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I sit wishing I was your kind of boked lol


Couple bowls and 2 dabs later! Oh and my coffee! No cream no sugar, thank you 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What exactly is a "Down Stretch"?


When you reach down for another joint, because your back is sore.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Couple bowls and 2 dabs later! Oh and my coffee! No cream no sugar, thank you
> 
> SH420


No no thank you for saving your coffee from the indignity of sugar and cream have a great day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When you reach down for another joint, because your back is sore.


Does that mean I've been working out all these years hmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does that mean I've been working out all these years hmmm


Getting the morning work out in, every day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Getting the morning work out in, every day!


Was going to say something about the 10 minutes leading up to he he he


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Getting the morning work out in, every day!


I do at least 1 sit up a day. When I sit up and get out of bed. Takes a lot of mental prep unless, I gotta pee! 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

Huh, got one of those celery stalks starting. I hear they are annoying to deal with and don't yield in flower. Guess I lop it off...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Huh, got one of those celery stalks starting. I hear they are annoying to deal with and don't yield in flower. Guess I lop it off...


What's that?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's that?


Fasciated stalk. The flat wide goofy ones
Edit to ask: if I clone the small growth tips off of it, do they mutate too?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

@manfredo hope you're ok


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fasciated stalk. The flat wide goofy ones
> Edit to ask: if I clone the small growth tips off of it, do they mutate too?


Ahh! I do not know but if you look at images of other fasiculated plants it looks like they might put out larger buds. I'd definitely grow it out. But I'm curious. @Singlemalt would know if anyone would.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Warning: Gluten free bread isn’t gluten free. Those SOBs


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh! I do not know but if you look at images of other fasiculated plants it looks like they might put out larger buds. I'd definitely grow it out. But I'm curious. @Singlemalt would know if anyone would.


A pic would be nice. That said it can be caused from a number of things: micro physical damage in which case it will grow out; a virus and may or may not grow out; a mutation that won't grow out. In terms of yield I doubt it would be worth it because unlikely to have bigger buds, more like more tiny buds. Kinda like when you flower, then reveg and flower again there is that portion of old flowers that turn into a trimming nightmare. Personally I'd grow it out just to see, but then I don't have the 5 plant limit.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A pic would be nice. That said it can be caused from a number of things: micro physical damage in which case it will grow out; a virus and may or may not grow out; a mutation that won't grow out. In terms of yield I doubt it would be worth it because unlikely to have bigger buds, more like more tiny buds. Kinda like when you flower, then reveg and flower again there is that portion of old flowers that turn into a trimming nightmare. Personally I'd grow it out just to see, but then I don't have the 5 plant limit.


Yeah, I looked at a few threads here and decided to cut it off because they just finished ugly. It is the one that started out as a goofy mutant with 3 main branches. Not surprised she had more freak in her code!

She is still pretty hearty, hope the other 2 mains stay cylindrical.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2021)

Spent the night on Donner pass, woke up to a red sun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I looked at a few threads here and decided to cut it off because they just finished ugly. It is the one that started out as a goofy mutant with 3 main branches. Not surprised she had more freak in her code!
> View attachment 4965753
> She is still pretty hearty, hope the other 2 mains stay cylindrical.


I've never seen that before.
Wow, that's weird.

Are you a hand model?


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fasciated stalk. The flat wide goofy ones
> Edit to ask: if I clone the small growth tips off of it, do they mutate too?














Never heard of that before. Why not let it finish?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I looked at a few threads here and decided to cut it off because they just finished ugly. It is the one that started out as a goofy mutant with 3 main branches. Not surprised she had more freak in her code!
> View attachment 4965753
> She is still pretty hearty, hope the other 2 mains stay cylindrical.


Very celery looking!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

It looks like most people who let them finish get a very stemmy looking mess, and the plant gets kinda stunted elsewhere because it puts energy into continuing to grow stem instead of buds throughout flower. I am curious if the trait will pass down into her seeds. If it does I'll grow it out next time.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

Cannabis Sempervirens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I looked at a few threads here and decided to cut it off because they just finished ugly. It is the one that started out as a goofy mutant with 3 main branches. Not surprised she had more freak in her code!
> View attachment 4965753
> She is still pretty hearty, hope the other 2 mains stay cylindrical.


polyploid


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

I bought way too much FML


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> polyploid


Poloponies?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 



lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought way too much FML
> 
> View attachment 4965897


Sell it to the neighbors.


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought way too much FML
> 
> View attachment 4965897


Your helper looks impressed with the work accomplished.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> polyploid


They're interchangeable terms, or no? I know nothing about it. I always heard it called fasciation. Does one cause the other?


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought way too much FML
> 
> View attachment 4965897


How much is leftover?

Soil? spread it over the entire yard. The grass will grow through.

Gravel? Double up on the thickness in the ravine.

Or put it up on social media as "Free for pick up."


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Oh that's nice....


Jalapeno's........some smoked and a little salt


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

LOL someone just came up and grabbed some without asking........oh lol, maybe they'll ask next time......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL someone just came up and grabbed some without asking........oh lol, maybe they'll ask next time......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4965929


LOL my mom is up........she just came over and grabbed some.......then asked me wtf was I giving them. LOL I didn't offer anything to anyone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sell it to the neighbors.





lokie said:


> How much is leftover?
> 
> Soil? spread it over the entire yard. The grass will grow through.
> 
> ...




It was just the soil, got the two yards of gravel yesterday. The neighbour across the street took about a third and I put an ad on fb marketplace and a guy came in a pickup truck and took the rest.

I’m exhausted


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Your helper looks impressed with the work accomplished.


he’s the best supervisor


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4965972
> 
> It was just the soil, got the two yards of gravel yesterday. The neighbour across the street took about a third and I put an ad on fb marketplace and a guy came in a pickup truck and took the rest.
> 
> I’m exhausted


Margarita and a smoke


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4965972
> 
> It was just the soil, got the two yards of gravel yesterday. The neighbour across the street took about a third and I put an ad on fb marketplace and a guy came in a pickup truck and took the rest.
> 
> I’m exhausted


Nice work!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Margarita and a smoke


For laughing grass or the supervisor


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Time to go split some wood and have a coffee


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to go split some coffee and have wood


fify


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Have a skull


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have a skull


#1 rule of any skullfight


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Aww shit you know what I'm trying to say


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> #1 rule of any skullfight


what is a skullfight?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> #1 rule of any skullfight


enlighten me oh wise one


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> what is a skullfight?


Lol I was abusing the old maxim. Rule 1of any gunfight is “have a gun”.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Lol I was abusing the old maxim. Rule 1of any gunfight is “have a gun”.


Oh. I was imagining some VERY intense headbutts...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> enlighten me oh wise one


Single cranial combat


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh. I was imagining some VERY intense headbutts...


Nailed it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

got skulls


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4966022got skulls


Two skulls enter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

And it has been said that I'm a little bit hard headed no wait that not right I've got a hard head lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> what is a skullfight?


That is usualy just before a skullfucking.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 15, 2021)

ya'll crazy as hell baw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> ya'll crazy as hell baw


Yes we are lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes we are lolView attachment 4966034


 insane in the membrane


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

What a awesome night for a fire


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What a awesome night for a fire View attachment 4966056


Did you add any kush to the fire?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 15, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Did you add any kush to the fire?


His kush is probably FIRE  on its own .


Good news and had power come back on late afternoon yesterday . Another beautiful day here today and it’s going to be a cool 55° in the morning , So windows open without having to hear the generators running all night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> His kush is probably FIRE  on its own .
> 
> 
> Good news and had power come back on late afternoon yesterday . Another beautiful day here today and it’s going to be a cool 55° in the morning , So windows open without having to hear the generators running all night. View attachment 4966061


The Maui Wowie is delicious by the way


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Coffee and fire and 75 degrees


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

How are you doing @Rsawr


----------



## go go kid (Aug 16, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Did you add any kush to the fire?


Ive just spent the night ad,ding critical purple kush to mY brownies, therd one down and feeling great


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m so fucked ....zero sleep,80-90’s rap.edibles & the ginger is horny as shit ,,,, boots on the ground


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> Ive just spent the night ad,ding critical purple kush to mY brownies, therd one down and feeling great


Damn I need some them... lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 16, 2021)

but it's not happening ............ off to work.

Morning !


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 4966210
> 
> but it's not happening ............ off to work.
> 
> Morning !


lies that is a lie lie lie liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> lies that is a lie lie lie liar liar pants on fire


You must have some wild coffee then, dude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Good coffee to you all well maybe not @Pacosonlol


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 16, 2021)

Black dark roast coffee , blueberry muffin , a banana and some tokes . Nice cool breeze coming through the windows. Beautiful start to the day . Good morning everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 16, 2021)

I had a dream I was petting a cat’s head. It was fluffy and loved the rubbing. So I’m confused. I’ve got three cats but none of them would go for that, I don’t think. Was it a dream or were they trying to wake me for breakfast?

Anyway, it was a good dream.

Hurricane passing as we speak. Go Fred go.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Huh, got one of those celery stalks starting. I hear they are annoying to deal with and don't yield in flower. Guess I lop it off...


Id chop it off personally


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fasciated stalk. The flat wide goofy ones
> Edit to ask: if I clone the small growth tips off of it, do they mutate too?


No it doesn’t pass off the trait to clones


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had a dream I was petting a cat’s head. It was fluffy and loved the rubbing. So I’m confused. I’ve got three cats but none of them would go for that, I don’t think. Was it a dream or were they trying to wake me for breakfast?
> 
> Anyway, it was a good dream.
> 
> Hurricane passing as we speak. Go Fred go.


 Ha , ha … I woke up from my hurricane (Dennis the menace , my cat) jumping up 5 foot attaching himself to my screen trying to get in .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Id chop it off personally


I did, the picture is it removed!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Morning






Happy F'ing Monday!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you feelin today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Good morning @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How you feelin today?


Great! No rain, no heat, no humidity! I love it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How you feelin today?


you survived Saturday was it bad?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning @DarkWeb


Good morning @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you survived Saturday was it bad?


You missed everything!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you survived Saturday was it bad?


I just cursed out my roommate and told her if she talks to me again I am kicking her out. Still a bit tetchy. But I am alive. No rest though, doing chores to get ready for tomorrow. Sleep during the anesthesia!!


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just cursed out my roommate and told her if she talks to me again I am kicking her out. Still a bit tetchy. But I am alive. No rest though, doing chores to get ready for tomorrow. Sleep during the anesthesia!!


If it's getting to this point you should just boot er, quality of life is more important than some roomie.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> If it's getting to this point you should just boot er, quality of life is more important than some roomie.


It was because I am testy due to work, sorry. Buncha folks know about the hell weekend I had, so I didn't qualify it. We aren't fighting, I am railing against my stress and was very rude.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was because I am testy due to work, sorry. Buncha folks know about the hell weekend I had, so I didn't qualify it. We aren't fighting, I am railing against my stress and was very rude.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Just don't tell me to walk more quietly in my own house when I get up to go to the bathroom. I will drop kick you.


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was because I am testy due to work, sorry. Buncha folks know about the hell weekend I had, so I didn't qualify it. We aren't fighting, I am railing against my stress and was very rude.


Shit happens, ill take a bong rip in your honor. I know days like that, 16 hr days go to bed feelin like im havin a heart attack wake up half ded just wanting to blow the world up.

I threw my roomate out and now I wake up happy

( but I do hope your day gets better, no one truly deserves a shitty day )


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You missed everything!


Im just leaving my moms place now lol we had a few pops after finishing last night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Shit happens, ill take a bong rip in your honor. I know days like that, 16 hr days go to bed feelin like im havin a heart attack wake up half ded just wanting to blow the world up.
> 
> I threw my roomate out and now I wake up happy
> 
> ( but I do hope your day gets better, no one truly deserves a shitty day )


Thanks! How you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Im just leaving my moms place now lol we had a few pops after finishing last night


Did you catch anything?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you catch anything?


A buzz


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A buzz


What did you use for bait


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What did you use for bait


Pops?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just don't tell me to walk more quietly in my own house when I get up to go to the bathroom. I will drop kick you.


Sounds like somebody needs a heavy bag to beat up on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pops?


The poor guy what did he ever do to you besides give you life


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a heavy bag to beat up on


No, I need people to not be morons. :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, I need people to not be morons. :]


All the impossible Dreams of someone who works in retail lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pops?


Different flavors for different folks.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All the impossible Dreams of someone who works in retail lol


Exactly. Like roommate is fine, she was half asleep, but after putting up with humanities lack of common sense this weekend, I wanna go live under a rock, haha.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Exactly. Like roommate is fine, she was half asleep, but after putting up with humanities lack of common sense this weekend, I wanna go live under a rock, haha.


 remind me of the time when I work at Pat O'Brien's the New Orleans Mardi Gras oh God the flashbacks now I got to smoke another Bowl lol then you were giving out free stuff I couldn't even imagine that free in retail memes IQ of everyone that walks through the door IQ drops to zero or farther lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> remind me of the time when I work at Pat O'Brien's the New Orleans Mardi Gras oh God the flashbacks now I got to smoke another Bowl lol then you were giving out free stuff I couldn't even imagine that free in retail memes IQ of everyone that walks through the door IQ drops to zero or farther lol


Yeah, the IQ in the store was negative. I was worried a black hole would open up if someone asked one more time how much the free ones cost hehehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you catch anything?


pops = alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just cursed out my roommate and told her if she talks to me again I am kicking her out. Still a bit tetchy. But I am alive. No rest though, doing chores to get ready for tomorrow. Sleep during the anesthesia!!


bummer, I didn't realize you had a roommate. At least you made it through the weekend. 

So how much for the free comics?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You missed everything!


What did I miss? just reading back now. A lot of posts on the weekend lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

seedlings did not like being left alone for the weekend.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer, I didn't realize you had a roommate. At least you made it through the weekend.
> 
> So how much for the free comics?


You have to pay shipping, dear.
Free for everyone else.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Lol not sure about this has me laughing


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

working on Monday's should be illegal....js

Time to work the bean and cheese game.........

Coffee is fresh, ready to rock......

Oh hot sauce....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

what a weekend........got my first shot of fizer this weekend.......kinda didn't have a choice in the matter, this was Saturday morning after i got back from the lake......then i mowed my yard with the ridding mower....and talk about hot....ugh.......the next day....i felt like i was ran over by a dump truck....dunno if it was the shot...or the heat from the day before....still don't feel 100% though.....so i took Sunday off....think i slept most of the day on the couch.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what a weekend........got my first shot of fizer this weekend.......kinda didn't have a choice in the matter, this was Saturday morning after i got back from the lake......then i mowed my yard with the ridding mower....and talk about hot....ugh.......the next day....i felt like i was ran over by a dump truck....dunno if it was the shot...or the heat from the day before....still don't feel 100% though.....so i took Sunday off....think i slept most of the day on the couch.....


Awesome, so glad you got it. Sucks that you feel shitty but that goes away soon enough.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what a weekend........got my first shot of fizer this weekend.......kinda didn't have a choice in the matter, this was Saturday morning after i got back from the lake......then i mowed my yard with the ridding mower....and talk about hot....ugh.......the next day....i felt like i was ran over by a dump truck....dunno if it was the shot...or the heat from the day before....still don't feel 100% though.....so i took Sunday off....think i slept most of the day on the couch.....


Feel better! Get lots of rest. You rock!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You have to pay shipping, dear.
> Free for everyone else.


lol and shipping is probably more than the comic, I see your game.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol and shipping is probably more than the comic, I see your game.


You declined my offer the first time, I am only nice once. 

Now you have to pay shipping if you want em


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Black dark roast coffee , blueberry muffin , a banana and some tokes . Nice cool breeze coming through the windows. Beautiful start to the day . Good morning everyone


Cool breeze you say! Where do you live? Anyway enjoy it while you got it  Out here it's hot AND humid and I'm cranky because I don't sleep well when it's 100 and 80%


Paul Drake said:


> I had a dream I was petting a cat’s head. It was fluffy and loved the rubbing. So I’m confused. I’ve got three cats but none of them would go for that, I don’t think. Was it a dream or were they trying to wake me for breakfast?
> 
> Anyway, it was a good dream.
> 
> Hurricane passing as we speak. Go Fred go.


Literally, go Fred! 
Good morning

Good morning @Rsawr @Jeffislovinlife @shrxhky420 @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass @cranky pants (you know who you are) @bk78 @everyone else I forgot because I need to drink more coffee now!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You have to pay shipping, dear.
> Free for everyone else.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol and shipping is probably more than the comic, I see your game.


You've got all that momentum built from wheelbarrowing now's the time to up your arm/chest game. How much can you dead lift?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cool breeze you say! Where do you live? Anyway enjoy it while you got it  Out here it's hot AND humid and I'm cranky because I don't sleep well when it's 100 and 80%
> 
> Literally, go Fred!
> Good morning
> ...


 coffee now that is awesome idea hopefully you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome, so glad you got it. Sucks that you feel shitty but that goes away soon enough.





Rsawr said:


> Feel better! Get lots of rest. You rock!


thanks ladies, appreciate it......yes Sunday was me, a box of honey nut cheerios, and early episodes of Godzilla and Gamera......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> seedlings did not like being left alone for the weekend.


They're fine. I've grown worse  Getting good at just how much you can neglect a plant and still recover is learning


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> coffee now that is awesome idea View attachment 4966308hopefully you have a great day and a better night


It's monsoon season out here. I expect to spend the next month in this bitch mode. Thanks for the good wishes but it's not to be. When you get in the spa and stand up and you can't feel the difference it sucks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You've got all that momentum built from wheelbarrowing now's the time to up your arm/chest game. How much can you dead lift?


About 100lbs give or take, I usually use 5lbs weights when I workout. I severely misunderestimated, how much a wheelbarrow of gravel weighs and lost it going down the hill, subsequent loads were only half full.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They're fine. I've grown worse  Getting good at just how much you can neglect a plant and still recover is learning


After my last batch spent the day on the floor with exposed roots, I've learned how resilient they are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You've got all that momentum built from wheelbarrowing now's the time to up your arm/chest game. How much can you dead lift?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> About 100lbs give or take, I usually use 5lbs weights when I workout. I severely misunderestimated, how much a wheelbarrow of gravel weighs and lost it going down the hill, subsequent loads were only half full.


Oh honey, at 60 I could deadlift 165 (more than my weight) GET ON IT!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

Sounds like a deadlift challenge to me.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> About 100lbs give or take, I usually use 5lbs weights when I workout. I severely misunderestimated, how much a wheelbarrow of gravel weighs and lost it going down the hill, subsequent loads were only half full.


At least it wasn't concrete


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's monsoon season out here. I expect to spend the next month in this bitch mode. Thanks for the good wishes but it's not to be. When you get in the spa and stand up and you can't feel the difference it sucks.


Having a friend out in Malibu not in the colony about two miles north of there right on the beach you might have heard of him he did the poster for the movie Aliens the third one National Lampoon's Vacation awesome deck great sauna nice swimming pool stairs to the ocean about a quarter-mile of a private beach I think it would suit you just right lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Especially after my confession about my Stihl and barely able to lift it now LOL

I'm trying to save @Laughing Grass from my disgrace


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Having a friend out in Malibu not in the colony about two miles north of there right on the beach you might have heard of him he did the poster for the movie Aliens the third one National Lampoon's Vacation awesome deck great sauna nice swimming pool stairs to the ocean about a quarter-mile of a private beach I think it would set you just right lol


Ah yes the ocean. I remember it. I grew up in Huntington. I miss it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> At least it wasn't concrete


Most things are abstract


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ah yes the ocean. I remember it. I grew up in Huntington. I miss it.


A dog Town Survivor that would have had to been a blast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A dog Town Survivor that would have had to been a blast


Or was that Long Beach hell I can't remember


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Sounds like a deadlift challenge to me.......


Gotta be based on body weight or it won't be fair. 



curious2garden said:


> Oh honey, at 60 I could deadlift 165 (more than my weight) GET ON IT!!


That's insane! I don't have enough weight at home to try. I could probably do my body weight, but not much more. I worry that too much lifting gives you Madonna arms when you're older.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A dog Town Survivor that would have had to been a blast


I've never heard that reference?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta be based on body weight or it won't be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane! I don't have enough weight at home to try. I could probably do my body weight, but not much more. I worry that too much lifting gives you Madonna arms when you're older.


Hey all i'm say is....it sure did look like the glove came off...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta be based on body weight or it won't be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane! I don't have enough weight at home to try. I could probably do my body weight, but not much more. I worry that too much lifting gives you Madonna arms when you're older.


What are Madonna arms?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> At least it wasn't concrete


lol picking tiny pebbles off the lawn was bad enough, concrete would have been a disaster. I had my friend with me, the one from that wedding pic I posted a few days ago. She's 6'+ and strong like bull! We had her doing most of the wheelbarrowing and the two of us were shovelling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What are Madonna arms?


veiny muscle arms.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never heard that reference?


The term from a movie called Dogtown about skateboarders and Surfers or should I say the dividing line in between the two


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey all i'm say is....it sure did look like the glove came off...


She can deadlift 165lbs, I'm not messing with her.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What are Madonna arms?


Rich ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> veiny muscle arms.
> 
> View attachment 4966314


Oops


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> veiny muscle arms.
> 
> View attachment 4966314


she was a wild one back in the day.........still is....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> veiny muscle arms.
> 
> View attachment 4966314


I feel like nobody tells Madonna that she has Madonna arms to her face. So just get powerful enough that nobody is allowed to notice your flaws.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like nobody tells Madonna that she has Madonna arms to her face. So just get powerful enough that nobody is allowed to notice your flaws.


OR accept that your flaws are just part of you and others opinions are irrelevant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> OR accept that your flaws are just part of you and others opinions are irrelevant.


Allow me to introduce myself, I'm Sam and I overthink every flaw and imperfection.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She *could* deadlift 165lbs, I'm not messing with her.


FIFY all things fade with age. Anyway pronounced veins make it much easier for phlebotomists.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like nobody tells Madonna that she has Madonna arms to her face. So just get powerful enough that nobody is allowed to notice your flaws.


LOL Does anyone ever get that powerful?


raratt said:


> OR accept that your flaws are just part of you and others opinions are irrelevant.


There ya go and other's opinions are simply theirs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like nobody tells Madonna that she has Madonna arms to her face. So just get powerful enough that nobody is allowed to notice your flaws.


her workout routine is pretty intense for someone who's 62.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> OR accept that your flaws are just part of you and others opinions are irrelevant.


Too each their own. I don't have any to accept.



Laughing Grass said:


> her workout routine is pretty intense for someone who's 62.


I hope I can consider working out at age 62


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Too each their own. I don't have any to accept.
> 
> 
> I hope I can consider working out at age 62


10 minutes he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 10 minutes he he he ha ha ha he he he


I am going to make your wife reconsider her marriage, if you keep bringing that up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am going to make your wife reconsider her marriage, if you keep bringing that up.


Well that's almost as good as a f*** off I'll take it lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that's almost as good as a f*** off I'll take it lol


Stop trying to get a rise out of me, I'm a girl


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Stop trying to get a rise out of me, I'm a girl


Oh shit I thought you were a dude, my bad.
Hi beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Stop trying to get a rise out of me, I'm a girl


Yes yes you are a girl but see you called me a friend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> About 100lbs give or take, I usually use 5lbs weights when I workout. I severely misunderestimated, how much a wheelbarrow of gravel weighs and lost it going down the hill, subsequent loads were only half full.


I'd love to see video of that.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes yes you are a girl but see you called me a friend


 



Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit I thought you were a dude, my bad.
> Hi beautiful


Sup?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd love to see video of that.


God the RIU video clips show would be hilarious. Who would host it though...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sup?


Trying to dab this chunk before my video appointment with my shrink 
Whatchu doin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Stop trying to get a rise out of me, I'm a girl


Don't worry I smoke pot and my short term memory is shot lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd love to see video of that.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Trying to dab this chunk before my video appointment with my shrink
> Whatchu doin?


That sounds fun. I am setting up a second grow room, and doing chores. Then I am gonna see if I can smoke myself silly with this firefly 2.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 16, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 
Madonna is scary these days! I’m a fan of older stuff. Idk wtf she’s into now.

Btw love you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds fun. I am setting up a second grow room, and doing chores. Then I am gonna see if I can smoke myself silly with this firefly 2.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


>


Wonder why I have all this extra grow work. Who was that again... hmmmmm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


That's the picture I have in my head as well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wonder why I have all this extra grow work. Who was that again... hmmmmm.


Go for the heart I love it he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


 easy fix, pay a pumper, the only way to professionally pour concrete


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds fun. I am setting up a second grow room, and doing chores. Then* I am gonna see if I can smoke myself silly* with this firefly 2.


Science  Post notes for us


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wonder why I have all this extra grow work. Who was that again... hmmmmm.


 he he he ha ha ha he he he because you're a nice person and you like people


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

I've got to go take the wife for her MRI see all of you good people later you have been warned


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd love to see video of that.


As soon as it started tipping I let go and watched it happen, it probably weighed twice as much as me or more.



Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Madonna is scary these days! I’m a fan of older stuff. Idk wtf she’s into now.
> 
> Btw love you


love you too  

I like that song


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> As soon as it started tipping I let go and watched it happen, it probably weighed twice as much as me or more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys aren't that smart - we convince ourselves that we can stop it from happening.

It never works.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Guys aren't that smart - we convince ourselves that we can stop it from happening.
> 
> It never works.


If you are stubborn, gravity is only a four letter word!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you are stubborn, gravity is only a four letter word!


There's a few more letters if you're Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Guys aren't that smart - we convince ourselves that we can stop it from happening.
> 
> It never works.


I once tried to stop a jeep from rolling into a garage door by pulling on the door frame. Didn't work


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Science  Post notes for us


Takes longer and tastes better than a bong, but I got there.

@bk78 You ever startled yourself to death by accidentally combusting in it? Or is my weed too dry or something?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Takes longer and tastes better than a bong, but I got there.
> 
> @bk78 You ever startled yourself to death by accidentally combusting in it? Or is my weed too dry or something?


Yup lol. I found if I took a real deep, hard it it combusted. I pack my bowls pretty tight, and hit it for the full cycle until it cuts off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Takes longer and tastes better than a bong, but I got there.
> 
> @bk78 You ever startled yourself to death by accidentally combusting in it? Or is my weed too dry or something?


You're happy with it so far? Think it will replace bongs for you?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're happy with it so far? Think it will replace bongs for you?


I took a hit out of my bong and it tasted like butane. Only. Butane. It's been 2 days. I guess I am a prissy princess, LG. If it actually holds up to the heavy use I would give a bong, then hell yeah


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're happy with it so far? Think it will replace bongs for you?


Had it for over a year now and use it daily. It’s my bedroom hitter lol. Doesn’t smoke up my room or smell up the upstairs very bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Takes longer and tastes better than a bong, but I got there.
> 
> @bk78 You ever startled yourself to death by accidentally combusting in it? Or is my weed too dry or something?


When it smells like ether you've gone too far.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Takes longer and tastes better than a bong, but I got there.
> 
> @bk78 You ever startled yourself to death by accidentally combusting in it? Or is my weed too dry or something?





bk78 said:


> Yup lol. I found if I took a real deep, hard it it combusted. I pack my bowls pretty tight, and hit it for the full cycle until it cuts off.


You may have just solved the medical mystery of spontaneous combustion


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You may have just solved the medical mystery of spontaneous combustion
> View attachment 4966477


it was stoners the WHOLE time?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You may have just solved the medical mystery of spontaneous combustion
> View attachment 4966477


WTF is that all about anyway?

edit: I’ve studied it to death and still can’t figure it out lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I took a hit out of my bong and it tasted like butane. Only. Butane. It's been 2 days. I guess I am a prissy princess, LG. If it actually holds up to the heavy use I would give a bong, then hell yeah


Funny right! After using the pax everything else tastes like charcoal for a bit. I hardly use the pax though.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny right! After using the pax everything else tastes like charcoal for a bit. I hardly use the pax though.


I was looking between 3 for the longest. pax 3 was on my list with firefly and arizer. Then I decided to ask a question during one of my "snap buy" moods because I was tired of not trying one of them! 
You just prefer joints, though?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I took a hit out of my bong and it tasted like butane. Only. Butane. It's been 2 days. I guess I am a prissy princess, LG. If it actually holds up to the heavy use I would give a bong, then hell yeah





bk78 said:


> Had it for over a year now and use it daily. It’s my bedroom hitter lol. Doesn’t smoke up my room or smell up the upstairs very bad.


Do you find it's the same high as smoking? I find vapes make me really high really fast but I blink and it's over. I can stay high on a joint for a few hours.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Madonna is scary these days! I’m a fan of older stuff. Idk wtf she’s into now.
> 
> Btw love you


Been singing this in my head all day.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you find it's the same high as smoking? I find vapes make me really high really fast but I blink and it's over. I can stay high on a joint for a few hours.


I am getting several hours from a session, yeah. The high feels different, not sure how I would describe it yet, since I'm high...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was looking between 3 for the longest. pax 3 was on my list with firefly and arizer. Then I decided to ask a question during one of my "snap buy" moods because I was tired of not trying one of them!
> You just prefer joints, though?


Cones, joints, glass. 

I got the pax because a buddy has the 2 and I liked it. Didn't know anyone with the others.......so I got the 3. 

I can't tell you the last time I used it though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am getting several hours from a session, yeah. The high feels different, not sure how I would describe it yet, since I'm high...


More head high? 



DarkWeb said:


> Cones, joints, glass.
> 
> I got the pax because a buddy has the 2 and I liked it. Didn't know anyone with the others.......so I got the 3.
> 
> I can't tell you the last time I used it though.


Winter for me. I did like smoking indoors tho


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> More head high?
> 
> 
> 
> Winter for me. I did like smoking indoors tho


Yeah, it works good for indoor and when a flame might a pita to keep lit, or if it's to cold to take off your gloves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cones, joints, glass.
> 
> I got the pax because a buddy has the 2 and I liked it. Didn't know anyone with the others.......so I got the 3.
> 
> I can't tell you the last time I used it though.


I've got a Silver Surfer that goes unused like yours.
Dunno why, I love the taste - might be time to break it out again.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 16, 2021)

Happy Tuesday people!
I’m surprised I didn’t wake up early with @Rsawr stomping so loudly to the toilet, here’s a link to help out.








3 Ways to Walk Silently - wikiHow


Ever wish you could walk through a forest without being heard, or sneak up on someone without giving yourself away? Walking silently is an art that takes a little time to master. See Step one and beyond to learn more about how to move...




www.google.com.au


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Happy Tuesday people!
> I’m surprised I didn’t wake up early with @Rsawr stomping so loudly to the toilet, here’s a link to help out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> More head high?


Maybe that's it, yeah. With a bong I am usually done with a bowl before I feel anything


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 16, 2021)

Got the Mrs to take some pictures of my plants . They just seem to be behind compared to last year . Here’s the two I have left .  Please tell me they’re females. The big one is purple punch that I found a couple of seeds from last year’s plant and the little one is bag seed from a friend . Got to get my buddy over here to get things cleaned up. Because of me being confined to a wheel chair I can’t do much with them myself . I do it for some ot and pt . Also keeps my mind busy . 
Here’s the purple punch   

Little guy   



curious2garden said:


> Cool breeze you say! Where do you live? Anyway enjoy it while you got it  Out here it's hot AND humid and I'm cranky because I don't sleep well when it's 100 and 80%


 I live somewhere between Milwaukee and Buffalo Ny. About a 5hr drive to Toronto . My father-in-law I believe he lives in Scarborough .



DarkWeb said:


> Cones, joints, glass.
> 
> I got the pax because a buddy has the 2 and I liked it. Didn't know anyone with the others.......so I got the 3.
> 
> I can't tell you the last time I used it though.


Just vapes here because of ease and discreet . I do have a small wooden pipe probably older than me . It doesn’t get hot and easy to clean . I love a good joint (sure do miss rolling them) but they just make you stink.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Got the Mrs to take some pictures of my plants . They just seem to be behind compared to last year . Here’s the two I have left . View attachment 4966483 Please tell me they’re females. The big one is purple punch that I found a couple of seeds from last year’s plant and the little one is bag seed from a friend . Got to get my buddy over here to get things cleaned up. Because of me being confined to a wheel chair I can’t do much with them myself . I do it for some ot and pt . Also keeps my mind busy .
> Here’s the purple punch View attachment 4966487 View attachment 4966487 View attachment 4966489
> 
> Little guy View attachment 4966490 View attachment 4966491 View attachment 4966492
> ...


Purple looks like a lady...
Edit, think both have pistils. GL with em


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 16, 2021)

Monday's done.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Got the Mrs to take some pictures of my plants . They just seem to be behind compared to last year . Here’s the two I have left . View attachment 4966483 Please tell me they’re females. The big one is purple punch that I found a couple of seeds from last year’s plant and the little one is bag seed from a friend . Got to get my buddy over here to get things cleaned up. Because of me being confined to a wheel chair I can’t do much with them myself . I do it for some ot and pt . Also keeps my mind busy .
> Here’s the purple punch View attachment 4966487 View attachment 4966487 View attachment 4966489
> 
> Little guy View attachment 4966490 View attachment 4966491 View attachment 4966492
> ...


Not sure about #5


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Purple looks like a lady...
> Edit, think both have pistils. GL with em


Agreed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Monday's done. View attachment 4966515


I'm still in the thick of it.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks @Rsawr … this year just has been all over the place with the weather . Wanted to get them out earlier but we had frost into June .


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not sure about #5


Pair of brown pistils below the new growth lower right.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still in the thick of it.


4:38 pm my time zone


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4966516 Thanks @Rsawr … this year just has been all over the place with the weather . Wanted to get them out earlier but we had frost into June .


I hear that! It's super crazy weather right now. Everyone growing outdoors is fighting fighting this year it seems.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 4:38 pm my time zone


Ahhh, I see you're on the wrong coast


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hear that! It's super crazy weather right now. Everyone growing outdoors is *fighting fighting *this year it seems.


I read that as firefighting! WOOT, new table I like you


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Holy shit I just realized there is some possibility you might not be on a coast at all!!

Oh the horror


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 16, 2021)

Boston is 42 min


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone  ! I’d sure wish this rain would go west . Just north of me they got 8 inches Monday/Tuesday (isolated spot). I’m almost surrounded by coast line . I’m ready to become one big lake it seems . I’m glad my raised bed drains good . Miracle grow potting soil, Pete Moss, and topsoil all mixed together .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Got the Mrs to take some pictures of my plants . They just seem to be behind compared to last year . Here’s the two I have left . View attachment 4966483 Please tell me they’re females. The big one is purple punch that I found a couple of seeds from last year’s plant and the little one is bag seed from a friend . Got to get my buddy over here to get things cleaned up. Because of me being confined to a wheel chair I can’t do much with them myself . I do it for some ot and pt . Also keeps my mind busy .
> Here’s the purple punch View attachment 4966487 View attachment 4966487 View attachment 4966489
> 
> Little guy View attachment 4966490 View attachment 4966491 View attachment 4966492
> ...


not a bad looking little tomato you got going there.........GL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Monday's done. View attachment 4966515


our Canadian count is getting higher.


----------



## Churchlady (Aug 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Hey.


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 16, 2021)

Another beautiful 4 fucking hours til I finish  I know how ya'll feel, 14 hr a day ain't no joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pair of brown pistils below the new growth lower right.


I still don't see it


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I still don't see it




White ones on top also.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4966550
> 
> White ones on top also.


Thanks!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 16, 2021)

I’ll keep you guys posted with pictures and keep close tab on them . I know the neighbor grows outdoors and I don’t want to ruin his crop . I even think he has honey bees . The purple punch I grew last year is pretty good coming from a three decade stoner and sure is hearty strain . I lost 5 branches last year and it still out produced the same size OG Cush plant . I can only hope we have a nice dry fall .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Small penis dating site : Dinky One


Small penis and micro penis online dating site. For men with a small penis and people who prefer it that way.




dinkyone.com





Kinda want to sign up. Betcha there’s lots of big truck owners


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Small penis dating site : Dinky One
> 
> 
> Small penis and micro penis online dating site. For men with a small penis and people who prefer it that way.
> ...


Dare you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dare you


That didn’t take long lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Small penis dating site : Dinky One
> 
> 
> Small penis and micro penis online dating site. For men with a small penis and people who prefer it that way.
> ...


HEY! lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

A girl asked me for 12 inches and make it hurt, so I stuffed it in 4 times and bit her tit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

You have to pay to talk to the little fellas 

bummer


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That didn’t take long lol
> 
> View attachment 4966614


How'd you get my pic!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That didn’t take long lol
> 
> View attachment 4966614


You just have to tell us what is on your profile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You just have to tell us what is on your profile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

They offer you 7 days free vip when you delete your account


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They offer you 7 days free vip when you delete your account


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

@raratt did you see the Wall fall on that volcano today 30 m chunk of it fell off


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @raratt did you see the Wall fall on that volcano today 30 m chunk of it fell off


Didn't see it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Didn't see it.


Well it was very cool for the 48 seconds video


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4966642


Where is the giant clit site, they deserve one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Where is the giant clit site, they deserve one.


asking for a friend?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4966642


I like Sam! She's wound real real tight and has crazy eyes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> asking for a friend?


the Giant Clit ie endemic to the warm shallow waters of the Indo-Pacific. Its tendency to slam shut when propositioned has earned it the nickname Circumcisor.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> asking for a friend?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> the Giant Clit ie endemic to the warm shallow waters of the Indo-Pacific. Its tendency to slam shut when propositioned has earned it the nickname Circumcisor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Another beautiful 4 fucking hours til I finish  I know how ya'll feel, 14 hr a day ain't no joke.


16 hrs is normal for me. I feel your pain. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dare you


Uh... no don't. Hold on....


































Aaaaaannnnnd, delete! 








































Ok. Yeah! I dares ya!

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh... no don't. Hold on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I like Sam! She's wound real real tight and has crazy eyes


The flaring nostrils do it for me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The flaring nostrils do it for me.


Yep, it's part of the wound tight, like tires over inflated to 109 lbs; one wrong move and boom


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!  
I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 17, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


Good luck mate! This emoji  sums up me thinking about surgery.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


 Good luck today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Good morning @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


Best of luck today


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Isn't this a bit early for you @shrxhky420?
Good morning!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't this a bit early for you @shrxhky420?
> Good morning!


Morning C2G. Not really but yes. But I'm already working so yup, early morning.
Got a dentist appointment this morning so I figured I'd get a few things done. I think I'm getting the last of my caps in.
Got another appointment on Thursday. Gonna get fitted for teeth on the left side of my mouth. Might be able to eat tacos by early next month

Have a wonderful day all
  

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


Good morning & good luck dear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


Good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning C2G. Not really but yes. But I'm already working so yup, early morning.
> Got a dentist appointment this morning so I figured I'd get a few things done. I think I'm getting the last of my caps in.
> Got another appointment on Thursday. Gonna get fitted for teeth on the left side of my mouth. Might be able to eat tacos by early next month
> 
> ...


I hope they appreciate how hard you work for them. Still it's nice seeing you before I go drag a dog around my block. I'll send you good wishes for your dental visit. I need to go see mine and see what's up after a year on lockdown, sigh. There's always something!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

Quick bong rip then shower before I head to wotk.

good luck @Rsawr


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Quick bong rip then shower before I head to wotk.
> 
> good luck @Rsawr
> 
> View attachment 4966883


I'm gonna tell @Zephyrs on you.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm gonna tell @Zephyrs on you.


Stop derailing the thread ma’am before I report you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stop derailing the thread ma’am before I report you.


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 16 hrs is normal for me. I feel your pain.
> 
> SH420


Beryessa and White , throwin down for the sharks bro. On the east coast now but born n raised san jose.


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stop derailing the thread ma’am before I report you.


Once I file the legal documentation we will work on deporting you BK


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Once I file the legal documentation we will work on deporting you BK


Borders closed, sorry eh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Morning


I'm here...I'm here....and another nice day....

Good morning @Laughing Grass 






Mmmmmm I love Tuesday's!


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Borders closed, sorry eh.


The internet doesn't have borders, we just ban yo ass.







But then i'd miss ya :'(


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Beryessa and White , throwin down for the sharks bro. On the east coast now but born n raised san jose.


I know the neighborhood well! 
I worked off Story and White for years. And then I dated Nadine/@Laughing Grass she lived in the upper east hills. Fancy.

I'm in Gilroy now 

SH420


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> The internet doesn't have borders, we just ban yo ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know the neighborhood well!
> I worked off Story and White for years. And then I dated Nadine/@Laughing Grass she lived in the upper east hills. Fancy.
> 
> I'm in Gilroy now
> ...


For the price of rent out there you can own a fkn mansion with 3 garages and an indoor pool out here. It is absolutely insane, we traded a house for a an entire hotel.  best thing I ever did was run from Cali before the pandemic.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2021)

no politics in token talk


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


Good luck!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> For the price of rent out there you can own a fkn mansion with 3 garages and an indoor pool out here. It is absolutely insane, we traded a house for a an entire hotel.  best thing I ever did was run from Cali before the pandemic.


Got some folks trying to get me out to Texas. Mamashark ain't having it. If anything it'll get more expensive for me. Maui is the dream 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got some folks trying to get me out to Texas. Mamashark ain't having it. If anything it'll get more expensive for me. Maui is the dream
> 
> SH420


Hi beautiful


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Morning sister  

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


All the luck in the world to you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know the neighborhood well!
> I worked off Story and White for years. And then I dated Nadine/@Laughing Grass she lived in the upper east hills. Fancy.
> 
> I'm in Gilroy now
> ...


I like Nadine!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4966903


Did you break your motorcycle mug?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

Good luck guys . Hope everything goes well .

Another cool morning with fog in the air . Letting the wife sleep in for a while seeing she does everything for me . I can wait for some coffee but the cat is looking a me , like get up and fill my dish a$$hole .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4966885
> 
> I'm here...I'm here....and another nice day....
> ...


waffle tacos for breakfast would be good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you break your motorcycle mug?


No had to be out the door by 6:30am lol


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

@DarkWeb how did you find a pitcher of my fat orange cat . Lol . Hence the reason she can wait for her food too .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> waffle tacos for breakfast would be good.
> 
> View attachment 4966913


With a shot of maple syrup nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> With a shot of maple syrup nice!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2021)

Best of luck @Rsawr , get well soon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No had to be out the door by 6:30am lol


You need a skull travel mug.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

got to get the air bubbles out of it but looks good


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4966917


Real maple syrup in a little bourbon is really nice to sip on


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4966918got to get the air bubbles out of it but looks good


Hair dryer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Real maple syrup in a little bourbon is really nice to sip on


I'd try that! You ever use these edible shooter glasses? Those with maple whiskey and a dash of drambuie are pretty nummie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try that! You ever use these edible shooter glasses? Those with maple whiskey and a dash of drambuie are pretty nummie.
> 
> View attachment 4966920


Ding you’ve got mail


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try that! You ever use these edible shooter glasses? Those with maple whiskey and a dash of drambuie are pretty nummie.
> 
> View attachment 4966920


Do we have the munchies


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try that! You ever use these edible shooter glasses? Those with maple whiskey and a dash of drambuie are pretty nummie.
> 
> View attachment 4966920


I'd try that too! 

Lots of potential with those


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Quick bong rip then shower before I head to wotk.
> 
> good luck @Rsawr
> 
> View attachment 4966883


Did I give you permission to use MY photos in your post?? Jerk off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Time for more coffee


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time for more coffee


I haven't had my bong hits yet


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

Dabs and nap after Perry Mason


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Ok we are good coffee


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Did I give you permission to use MY photos in your post?? Jerk off



You used my photos. That’s my bong

Stop using my pictures please


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok we are good coffee View attachment 4966928


Jeff that coffee is looking a little light in colour again man.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You used my photos. That’s my bong
> 
> Stop using my pictures please


And Jan. 6th never happened, Right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do we have the munchies


24 hours a day lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Jeff that coffee is looking a little light in colour again man.


I really don't know man what you suggest


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

So bored. Internet so bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Maybe adding some of this but by the staining might be a shade or two darker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So bored. Internet so bad.


Waiting your turn?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I really don't know man what you suggestView attachment 4966931


Less water, more beans


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Mmmmm more Jalapeno's 


Then I should start stacking wood


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Less water, more beans


Now you're talkin campfire coffee while I'm in the house Keurig produces coffee almost automated like


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wish me luck, chill people! Wheeeee surgery!
> I refuse to call it a "good" morning.


Good luck, love........

gotcha in my thoughts


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents.....

woke up to a steamy 72 this morning.......high today 95F......

Coffee is up and it's fresh......

Yes Tuesday.......taco day.........yum......i saw the others last night......potato and egg...yes please...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents.....
> 
> woke up to a steamy 72 this morning.......high today 95F......
> 
> ...


All better today?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> I haven't had my bong hits yet


Just boof it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All better today?


little.....taking it one day at a time....honestly......see how this stuff acts with my COPD....


----------



## bk78 (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just boof it


That’s how covid started imo

the dirty bong monster crawled up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Food


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just boof it


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

I got my coffee and toast  ! Well the cat got her fill too , so she’s back to doing nothing for the rest of the day .

I don’t know what it is about Starbucks but I haven’t had a cup yet that I really like . Give me a Tim Hortons coffee anytime .


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or was that Long Beach hell I can't remember


leave Long Beach out of this, born in Long Beach General Hospital, first real job, Making change in the skee ball arcades at the Nu-Pike downtown Long Beach, what's your beef ?


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> leave Long Beach out of this, born in Long Beach General Hospital, first real job, Making change in the skee ball arcades at the Nu-Pike downtown Long Beach, what's your beef ?


Saw my first concert at Long Beach Arena. Blue Oyster Cult and T Rex.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 17, 2021)

Cheech and Chong at old Long Beach Arena about 1969, cheeks are still sore from laughing my head off, 

"and behind door number 3"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> leave Long Beach out of this, born in Long Beach General Hospital, first real job, Making change in the skee ball arcades at the Nu-Pike downtown Long Beach, what's your beef ?


Absolutely no beef I was citizen in Long Beach


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

From Long Beach to Sunland went through my first earthquake there and then to Simi Valley and then the real culture shock from there to a little town in Minnesota called Saint Charles


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 4966948



Loganiza con huevo y crema


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4966987
> Loganiza con huevo y crema


That looks good! did you make that? 

I'm making turkey, cranberry and almond wraps for lunch today. I'm freaking starving!


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> From Long Beach to Sunland went through my first earthquake there and then to Simi Valley and then the real culture shock from there to a little town in Minnesota called Saint Charles


Grew up in north long beach and Los Alamitos, culture death as I started college in Lamoni, Iowa.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks good! did you make that?
> 
> I'm making turkey, cranberry and almond wraps for lunch today. I'm freaking starving!


I fried the sausage and eggs and even stirred the crema. It was delicious.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Grew up in north long beach and Los Alamitos, culture death as I started college in Lamoni, Iowa.


Well at least you had a college I had a state park


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Grew up in north long beach and Los Alamitos, culture death as I started college in Lamoni, Iowa.


Rossmoor adjacent LOL, I grew up just south of you in Westminster.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 17, 2021)

My girlfriend lives in Bixby Knolls, a neighborhood in Long Beach, I’m there two or three days a week


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

I’ve only ever been to a handful of concerts and only two since my accident . first one had Jacoby Shaddix (papa roach) come down off stage, shook my hand started singing in the crowd . My second concert Ivan Moody from Five Finger Death Punch refused to start the concert until he was allowed to visit everyone in the handicap section . Both times I was with my cousin from North Carolina and he said he’s never going to another concert without me. Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’ve only ever been to a handful of concerts and only two since my accident . first one had Jacoby Shaddix (papa roach) come down off stage, shook my hand started singing in the crowd . My second concert Ivan Moody from Five Finger Death Punch refused to start the concert until he was allowed to visit everyone in the handicap section . Both times I was with my cousin from North Carolina and he said he’s never going to another concert without me. Lol


Had a similar instance with my daughter Lady Antebellum wooden starter concert until she got to say hi and a few other instances I find it awesome and they do things like that glad you had the experience


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

All right people another positive Shout out @Rsawr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm full.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All right people another positive Shout out @Rsawr


Hope she's good and recovering, need to add @manfredo to the list too, where the heck is he?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hope she's good and recovering, need to add @manfredo to the list too, where the heck is he?


Yes yes I would agree


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Well I've got to bounce for a while you good people take care of each other then yes you have been warned I will be back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I've got to bounce for a while you good people take care of each other then yes you have been warned I will be back


gonna be awfully quiet without you and @Rsawr here today.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

Ivan was awesome. He said that after his young daughter found him on the floor dead from drinking and calling 911 he was determined to get sober . Way to many music artists have died from their addition .

CLAP , BANG , BOOM , THUD !!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

I am going to kill any medical professional past or present that gets within arms reach of me. @curious2garden You are PROBABLY safe. But maybe wait until tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am going to kill any medical professional past or present that gets within arms reach of me. @curious2garden You are PROBABLY safe. But maybe wait until tomorrow


how ya feeling?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Like going all kickass on the assholes in this hospital. The only chill dude is the one wheeling me around. He did me a spin


BudmanTX said:


> how ya feeling?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like going all kickass on the assholes in this hospital. The only chill dude is the one wheeling me around. He did me a spin


You out?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You out?


Yup


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like going all kickass on the assholes in this hospital. The only chill dude is the one wheeling me around. He did me a spin


Man I wanted some hash or an aluminum baseball bat. I saw angels and demons. Wish the best health to all.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am going to kill any medical professional past or present that gets within arms reach of me. @curious2garden You are PROBABLY safe. But maybe wait until tomorrow


There has to be a story behind that, spill! I'm just glad you made it out


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup


Is it over, surgery finished?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There has to be a story behind that, spill! I'm just glad you made it out


Yeah, I woke up. They told me they found nothing, and my high on anesthesia ass went "then what's this lump" and grabbed the nurse and made her feel it. She went O.O "I don't know, but dr R didn't find anything." He never even came to discharge me. Gonna change insurance and try again in a few months.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like going all kickass on the assholes in this hospital. The only chill dude is the one wheeling me around. He did me a spin


nice, that person deserves a J....

glad your out........


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I woke up. They told me they found nothing, and my high on anesthesia ass went "then what's this lump" and grabbed the nurse and made her feel it. She went O.O "I don't know, but dr R didn't find anything." He never even came to discharge me. Gonna change insurance and try again in a few months.


Get your medical records surrounding this and visit an attorney.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

@Rsawr I hear you ! I was stuck in one for four months. They’re lucky I couldn’t move but they were sure scared of the wife . Hospitals , insurance companies , doctors are a f’ing joke .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it over, surgery finished?


Yes, the expensive nap is over, and now I can't feed my plants on my own for nothing. Lame.


curious2garden said:


> Get your medical records surrounding this and visit an attorney.


Really? Okay. I was gonna just wait until my insurance change goes through amd try again first. I'll call them and get everything.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4967074
> @Rsawr I hear you ! I was stuck in one for four months. They’re lucky I couldn’t move but they were sure scared of the wife . Hospitals , insurance companies , doctors are a f’ing joke .


Wow. Yes and no. They won't fight and discharge fast if educated. Turn the wife and family against your opinion. And the scams for ill gotten gains. My "Clear Liquid" 4 oz. jello @ $14 dollars. The hello my name and title is before I leave to never return and "Too infinity and beyond!"


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

Ok I feeling better  . PTSD kicked in .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Ok I feeling better  . PTSD kicked in .


Smoke one for me too. Edibles for a few days, don't wanna hurt the camera incision by inhaling. How are you feeling today?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Smoke one for me too. Edibles for a few days, don't wanna hurt the camera incision by inhaling. How are you feeling today?


let it heal.....just becareful.......no batman flying crap....ok


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> let it heal.....just becareful.......no batman flying crap....ok


I am always careful  
Edibles are good for healing. Decrease inflammation. They can't be bad! Right @curious2garden


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> let it heal.....just becareful.......no batman flying crap....ok


First thing I did, go walk to get coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am always careful
> Edibles are good for healing. Decrease inflammation. They can't be bad! Right @curious2garden


CBD too if you have some it's a more potent Cox-2 inhibitor


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> CBD too if you have some it's a more potent Cox-2 inhibitor


Peppers are infected. Yet electronic vaped CBD is really good .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> let it heal.....just becareful.......no batman flying crap....ok


or stomping around the place keeping everyone up.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> or stomping around the place keeping everyone up.


My stomping shoes weigh more than I am allowed to lift. I MEAN I already forgot and moved a 15 pound water jug out of my way.... I am trying, I promise.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

One last thing….their coffee SUCKED! ok now I feel better .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My stomping shoes weigh more than I am allowed to lift. I MEAN I already forgot and moved a 15 pound water jug out of my way.... I am trying, I promise.


likely story...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My stomping shoes weigh more than I am allowed to lift. I MEAN I already forgot and moved a 15 pound water jug out of my way.... I am trying, I promise.


Please be careful, last thing you need is a trip back.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Peppers are infected. Yet electronic vaped CBD is really good .
> View attachment 4967116


They're obviously too young to smoke!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> One last thing….their coffee SUCKED! ok now I feel better .


I transferred someone out of ICU for saying something similar


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My stomping shoes weigh more than I am allowed to lift. I MEAN I already forgot and moved a 15 pound water jug out of my way.... I am trying, I promise.


Careful. I'm finding one day's glory to be slow next two days. It's fun being the "Pretzel Boy". Not.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Please be careful, last thing you need is a trip back.


15 pounds is nothing. I can do that without involving my core. I should get through feeding the plants okay. Just have to have someone empty my dehuey bucket! Or take it a solo cup at a time 
I am just gonna keep my heart rate under 100 for a few days and chill. They literally put me under and poked a hole... my tummy tuck they told me I could light cardio as tolerated 3 days later, these morons want me to wait 3 weeks before walking on the treadmill at 2mph, wtf.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 15 pounds is nothing. I can do that without involving my core. I should get through feeding the plants okay. Just have to have someone empty my dehuey bucket! Or take it a solo cup at a time
> I am just gonna keep my heart rate under 100 for a few days and chill. They literally put me under and poked a hole... my tummy tuck they told me I could light cardio as tolerated 3 days later, these morons want me to wait 3 weeks before walking on the treadmill at 2mph, wtf.


You really need to know exactly what they did that would justify that. So make sure you get anesthesia's record, the surgeon's record and the circulator's record. Also get that surgeon's pre-op notes at the very least.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I transferred someone out of ICU for saying something similar


I’m surprised I didn’t receive some pillow therapy for some of my remarks .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna be awfully quiet without you and @Rsawr here today.


What ever will we do to occupy ourselves without coffee cup pics?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You really need to know exactly what they did that would justify that. So make sure you get anesthesia's record, the surgeon's record and the circulator's record. Also get that surgeon's pre-op notes at the very least.


I already know exactly what they did, the first nurse went over it. I am honestly surprised they even prescribed pain medicine. I was under for maybe 40 minutes. Seems like overkill to give me like a month of codeine. They want me to get addicted? 

Just the lap camera into the left side and the expandy gas to look around [very medical terms, I know]. Then when he apparently saw nothing, out and patched. No complications.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What ever will we do to occupy ourselves without coffee cup pics?


I never post coffee pics... Cept today. Don't get me confused with other idiots in here, mr mod


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Ok I feeling better  . PTSD kicked in .


That shit *NEVER* makes me feel better.
Like, not once!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What ever will we do to occupy ourselves without coffee cup pics?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

No coffee but how about some …


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 15 pounds is nothing. I can do that without involving my core. I should get through feeding the plants okay. Just have to have someone empty my dehuey bucket! Or take it a solo cup at a time
> I am just gonna keep my heart rate under 100 for a few days and chill. They literally put me under and poked a hole... my tummy tuck they told me I could light cardio as tolerated 3 days later, these morons want me to wait 3 weeks before walking on the treadmill at 2mph, wtf.


Do you have someone to help? You need blumat in your life. I don't know anything about surgery, is that unreasonable?


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well at least you had a college I had a state park


Elvis Presley college, Graceland.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> CBD too if you have some


Put one of the boy's plants on the patio to see if the bugs like it, for science. There are still 2 in the closet so I have a backup plan.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I never post coffee pics... Cept today. Don't get me confused with other idiots in here, mr mod


I would never get you confused with all the rest of us idiots.
BTW, the mod thing here is just being a janitor with a goofy hat.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have someone to help? You need blumat in your life. I don't know anything about surgery, is that unreasonable?


Yes, they are being like militant. Tummy tuck is 10 times the surgery, and I was fully recovered in 2 weeks and the doctor upped my weight restriction to 20 pounds at the 2 week mark. This surgery was literally like a light punch to the stomach with no real incisions. And they want me to lie in bed and not go to work for almost a month. 

I am going to listen to my body, not them. They clearly are bad doctors. I am gonna use my one gallon jugs instead of the 2 and 3s andI have siphons and a small jug for the dehuey. I am fine.

They didn't want me to walk to the pharmacy. Like I am not 90 with 2 broken legs, cmon..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would never get you confused with all the rest of us idiots in here.
> BTW, the mod thing here is just being a janitor with a goofy hat.
> 
> View attachment 4967166


I just refuse to call you by "great" till I know you better, and white is a bit awkward coming from this lil brown girl  You are Mr. mod to me!




I like your hat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would never get you confused with all the rest of us idiots.
> BTW, the mod thing here is just being a janitor with a goofy hat.
> 
> View attachment 4967166


i used to have a fishing hat like that.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would never get you confused with all the rest of us idiots.
> BTW, the mod thing here is just being a janitor with a goofy hat.
> 
> View attachment 4967166




sorry found @lokie's meme stash.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i used to have a fishing hat like that.....


Hey. I like my fishing hat and I sure do get a lot of looks when I wear it .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, they are being like militant. Tummy tuck is 10 times the surgery, and I was fully recovered in 2 weeks and the doctor upped my weight restriction to 20 pounds at the 2 week mark. This surgery was literally like a light punch to the stomach with no real incisions. And they want me to lie in bed and not go to work for almost a month.
> 
> I am going to listen to my body, not them. They clearly are bad doctors. I am gonna use my one gallon jugs instead of the 2 and 3s andI have siphons and a small jug for the dehuey. I am fine.
> 
> They didn't want me to walk to the pharmacy. Like I am not 90 with 2 broken legs, cmon..


 I layed in bed and cried for three days when my shoulder hurt lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just refuse to call you by "great" till I know you better, and white is a bit awkward coming from this lil brown girl  You are Mr. mod to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The great white thing was a mistaken reference to where I used to live
In truth, I'm a mutt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I layed in bed and cried for three days when my shoulder hurt lol.


From the covid vac?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The great white thing was a mistaken reference to where I used to live
> In truth, I'm a mutt.


I thought it was your hair


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m surprised I didn’t receive some pillow therapy for some of my remarks .


In my world if you weren't on a ventilator I was not necessary.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The great white thing was a mistaken reference to where I used to live
> In truth, I'm a mutt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it was your hair


Ok, let's go with that. : )

In truth it would be GreatSilverNorth.
Not complaining though, still have it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> From the covid vac?


lol I'm not a baby. When my shoulder got all messed up and started hurting not long ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I put a few of those on the other night. Love that stuff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Rush got into the action too


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not a baby. When my shoulder got all messed up and started hurting not long ago.


Oh yeah that sucked. How's it now? Just went away?


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I put a few of those on the other night. Love that stuff


Beauty, ehhh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Beauty, eh?


Needs more h's


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hey. I like my fishing hat and I sure do get a lot of looks when I wear it .


i like my new one too.....but i always got looks when i brought that hat out....as soon as it started raining, pull it out, cold beer, spark a j, and hang on to the fishing pole.....kinda fun seeing everyone run for the hills when it rains, then you have the whole pier to yourself....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah that sucked. How's it now? *Just went away?*


That's what trigger points do


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs more h's


C/W


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I layed in bed and cried for three days when my shoulder hurt lol.


 I don't have time for that. Boss is out of town this week, gotta go to work Thursday. No rest for rsawr except my normal weekend. Hahaha. Pain and I get along just fine, and this ain't no thang.

I am glad your shoulder's been better. Do you do those stretches to keep it away, or do they only help if its hurting at the time?


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4967171
> 
> sorry found @lokie's meme stash.


Something not lost is not hard to find.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Love SCTV


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah that sucked. How's it now? Just went away?


honestly it was the worst pain I think I've ever had, just constantly consumed your mind, then it was gone the next day like it never happened. I've been doing a lot of stretches before I do anything now. Probably nothing compared to the pain of a tummy tuck or breaking your arm like MSB... okay maybe I'm a bit of a baby.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't have time for that. Boss is out of town this week, gotta go to work Thursday. No rest for rsawr except my normal weekend. Hahaha. Pain and I get along just fine, and this ain't no thang.
> 
> I am glad your shoulder's been better. Do you do those stretches to keep it away, or do they only help if its hurting at the time?


Thursday isn't that far away, are you working alone? I've been doing these before workouts. Not for the whole 8 minutes tho, mainly upper body.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> honestly it was the worst pain I think I've ever had, just constantly consumed your mind, then it was gone the next day like it never happened. I've been doing a lot of stretches before I do anything now. Probably nothing compared to the pain of a tummy tuck or breaking your arm like MSB... okay maybe I'm a bit of a baby.


I can imagine......I cracked my femur once....a bunch of ribs, fingers, toes, back, teeth......mostly all at different times....but luckily no metal in my bones yet


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thursday isn't that far away, are you working alone? I've been doing these before workouts. Not for the whole 8 minutes tho, mainly upper body.


No, I have a little lifting boy to attend to my needs. But he is useless at the actual store part, so I am basically working alone, sans having to lift or climb ladders.

Tummy tucks are pretty tough for some folks, sure, but nerve pain is bad, so don't be tough on yourself!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can imagine......I cracked my femur once....a bunch of ribs, fingers, toes, back, teeth......mostly all at different times....but luckily no metal in my bones yet


DangerWeb


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can imagine......I cracked my femur once....a bunch of ribs, fingers, toes, back, teeth......mostly all at different times....but luckily no metal in my bones yet


No metal is good when it comes to MRI.

Be forewarned if you have body piercings you will be asked to remove them.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 17, 2021)

Food to heal wounds. 

Tuesdays done, Plus My son's 24th Birthday!

Birthday dinner


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> DangerWeb


Oh I left a bunch out


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I left a bunch out


My most medically 'impressive?' feat was getting over 200 stitches in my legs, and not revealing to the poor med student(attending?) who was assigned to me that lidocaine does not work on my left side. I broke when the MFer accidentally tickled my knee... He almost had a heart attack when I told him. He had been so nervous to cause me any pain.

I have not done your crazy combo. Were you like fighting a bear while skydiving??? Or like, saving little dangerweb from a Herd of bulls?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> No metal is good when it comes to MRI.
> 
> Be forewarned if you have body piercings you will be asked to remove them.


I have had a few MRI's. I don't like them. The one for my back was a bitch....I couldn't lay there without pain and not moving because of it. 

Yes I had to take out some metal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My most medically 'impressive?' feat was getting over 200 stitches in my legs, and not revealing to the poor med student(attending?) who was assigned to me that lidocaine does not work on my left side. I broke when the MFer accidentally tickled my knee... He almost had a heart attack when I told him. He had been so nervous to cause me any pain.
> 
> I have not done your crazy combo. Were you like fighting a bear while skydiving??? Or like, saving little dangerweb from a Herd of bulls?


Skiing, mtn biking and just because I am what I am and that's something......calculated crazy maybe.....I don't know  

It's good I've slowed down the last few years. 

Little guy has it in him too........wanted to check out the skate park the other day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

You or the little man


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You or the little man


The little man........but I'll drop in too!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The little man........but I'll drop in too!


Now that is the dad to be hell ya


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

One of our local schools has a full on pool and mini park. But the pool is sick......haven't skated it in a bunch of years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that is the dad to be hell ya


Well who's supposed to teach him


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well who's supposed to teach him


Lil' SkateWeb is ready. You guys already got boards and things? Do they have renters? Is it hard to learn?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lil' SkateWeb is ready. You guys already got boards and things? Do they have renters? Is it hard to learn?


Daughter has been on skis since she could walk. He wants to board. They both use the balance board really well. And use my mtn boards......just messing around in the yard but......ever see those?





Lots of friends share the kids equipment.......we all now have both kids and equipment lol


Not hard to learn at all. Let me know if you ever want to


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs more h's


Perping "Yooper" or just recalling the McKenzies. Almost real talk. LMAO!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2021)

it's time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> it's time.


What's up? You leaving?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> it's time.


For


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's up? You leaving?


What?? Where would i go to get high?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> What?? Where would i go to get high?


I'm going to venture a guess your favorite chair


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to venture a guess your favorite chair


With my favorite stoners.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> it's time.


Smoke em if ya got em. It's 420 somewhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> With my favorite stoners.


I think I'll join you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Kids are now with my mom and I just got my bong out.....it's on


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids are now with my mom and I just got my bong out.....it's on


rock out with your bong out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


Mixed Indica dabs eeyahoo


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2021)

Ice Cream cake here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> rock out with your bong out


schlong rhymes with bong, we could make this work


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


WTF!... same here.. Just got it because it looked so dang good..

What brand is yours?

Beautiful flowers


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 17, 2021)

Mimosa evo..... maybe just one small one


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


Starting with blueberry.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

I gave away the last harvest and been buying buds to support my friends.. Last one was some Wedding Cake and honestly that shit is good..

Hard to mess up the WC but dont want to tell them


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> schlong rhymes with bong, we could make this work


Either way you grab it nt the end, take a deep breath and


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I gave away the last harvest and been buying buds to support my friends.. Last one was some Wedding Cake and honestly that shit is good..
> 
> Hard to mess up the WC but dont want to tell them


When I see the letters WC

(clutches self)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ice Cream cake here.


gelato x wedding cake, sounds delicious



Alter Jean said:


> WTF!... same here.. Just got it because it looked so dang good..
> 
> What brand is yours?
> 
> Beautiful flowers


Seed junky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Starting with blueberry.


but wait there’s more!


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> WTF!... same here.. Just got it because it looked so dang good..
> 
> What brand is yours?
> 
> Beautiful flowers


Survey says?

Home Grown.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I see the letters WC
> 
> (clutches self)


don’t get it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> but wait there’s more!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don’t get it


WC in parts of Europe means toilet

Some of those evil tools demanded money


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Survey says?
> 
> Home Grown.


Wait they grew it?..

Lmao.. Hmm.. 

Hey there Laughing Grass - How goes it?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> WC in parts of Europe means toilet
> 
> Some of those evil tools demanded money


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Lucky Charms.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lucky Charms.


Your Avatar makes me want starburst everytime I see it. Ignored for being delicious


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seed junky


LIAR! (jokes I am just jealous)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> WC in parts of Europe means toilet
> 
> Some of those evil tools demanded money



little disappointed


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> little disappointed


Pisser


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> LIAR! (jokes I am just jealous)


could have been Spriggins‘ enchanted beans for all I know. The weed was nice


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

What?








Lucky Charms Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Lucky Charms is a potent hybrid marijuana strain made by crossing The White with Appalachia. The effects of this strain are euphoric and may encourage creativity alongside feelings of happiness. Lucky Charms tastes like bright, tangy fruit. Growers say this strain is coated in sugary resin...




www.leafly.com


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> could have been Spriggins‘ enchanted beans for all I know. The weed was nice


I just creeped on your postings the weed was nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> WC in parts of Europe means toilet
> 
> Some of those evil tools demanded money


WC is common in the Plumbing industry.

Water Closet is industry vernacular for toilet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

White Widow, GG, Northern and my best blonde hash. Envy as I would share if present.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


My dad would tell a story about his brother.

"If it cost that man a nickel to shit he would rather throw up! "

I remember seeing pay toilets when we went into town.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> My dad would tell a story about his brother.
> 
> "If it cost that man a nickel to shit he would rather throw up! "
> 
> I remember seeing pay toilets when we went into town.


Like you have never had a day you would have paid for one!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

Jacky Girl dabs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


GG #4 from a best friend.
It'll be lights out soon.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> GG #4 from a best friend.
> It'll be lights out soon.


I got a steak to grill still, damn.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I got a steak to grill still, damn.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Seared Mannaee


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Yep


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seared Mannaee


Some of the rib-eye looks salvageable


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seared Mannaee


I am the manatee just doesn't sound right.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Me too.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am the manatee just doesn't sound right.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Grazie.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

You guys are really high, damn...


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

I need to slice some potatoes with something sharp. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to slice some potatoes with something sharp. Wish me luck.


BACK AWAY FROM THE MANDOLIN WHILE YOU STILL HAVE FINGERTIPS AND BLOOD. But I'll take some taties once you're done.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> BACK AWAY FROM THE MANDOLIN WHILE YOU STILL HAVE FINGERTIPS AND BLOOD. But I'll take some taties once you're done.


I just remembered I made a bunch of macaroni salad. Mark me safe from sharp objects. I was just going to chunk them up a bit for a packet on the grill..


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just remembered I made a bunch of macaroni salad. Mark me safe from sharp objects. I was just going to chunk them up a bit for a packet on the grill..


finger food


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> rock out with your bong out





Laughing Grass said:


> schlong rhymes with bong, we could make this work


Ok it's your fault. I wasn't gonna post it 



SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Here is one for you of omnipotence. My weed and derivatives barely calm me. Alcohol has no effect and my prescription anti psychos, muscle relaxers and 30MG oxy's donothing for me. I could u ome sleep. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

Wow, the one time I combined a muscle relaxer and some edibles I slept for over 12 hours. I am really sorry. Have you tried throwing the old familiar suggestions of hot drinks with no caffeine into the mix? I know it's placebo, but it still works for me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>




SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow, the one time I combined a muscle relaxer and some edibles I slept for over 12 hours. I am really sorry. Have you tried throwing the old familiar suggestions of hot drinks with no caffeine into the mix? I know it's placebo, but it still works for me.


My Dew habit is a potential problem.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My Dew habit is a potential problem.


Hmmmm. Have you considered not having caffeine after 4 pm for a few nights and noting the difference? You may have a pleasant surprise! 
You can trick yourself by getting like... sprite or green river, that are similar in taste and fiziness, but no caffeine. (can you tell I often have to trick myself like a child to be healthy?)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s everyone smoking tonight? Wedding cake for me.


Same here, and a little GG#4


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lucky Charms.


I miss that one. But I found the DragonFruit to be better.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> DragonFruit


That was sticky to trim.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hmmmm. Have you considered not having caffeine after 4 pm for a few nights and noting the difference? You may have a pleasant surprise!
> You can trick yourself by getting like... sprite or green river, that are similar in taste and fiziness, but no caffeine. (can you tell I often have to trick myself like a child to be healthy?)


Hate to be a problem. Blood thinner I stopped 5 days ago is messing my smell and taste up. Still in my system. Small wound bled all night. Sucks for me and just making me more resilient as I lyingly tell myself.. 

Best wishes and TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I miss that one. But I found the DragonFruit to be better.


Lucy Charms was not to my liking. I have 2 ounce plus Dragon Fruit colas that make me cough. Go Bodhi.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hate to be a problem. Blood thinner I stopped 5 days ago is messing my smell and taste up. Still in my system. Small wound bled all night. Sucks for me and just making me more resilient as I lyingly tell myself..
> 
> Best wishes and TY.


i thought caffiene and blood thinners were a nono


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i thought caffiene and blood thinners were a nonono


My doc said drink my alcohol before I smoke cigs.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My doc said drink my alcohol before I smoke cigs.


Your doctor sounds like a friend I want, and a doctor I'd leave. hehehe. I have to go give in to the sleep, my body is done with the day. I hope you can find a few winks at the bottom of the can, friend <3


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hate to be a problem. *Blood thinner I stopped 5 days ago is messing my smell and taste up*. Still in my system. *Small wound bled all night.* Sucks for me and just making me more resilient as I lyingly tell myself..
> 
> Best wishes and TY.


You may wish to consider speaking with the doctor that prescribed the anticoaulant for you about your symptoms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is one for you of omnipotence. My weed and derivatives barely calm me. Alcohol has no effect and my prescription anti psychos, muscle relaxers and 30MG oxy's donothing for me. I could u ome sleep. Any thoughts?


My tray is but dust. My roaches are burn hazards. As beautiful as the night is. I must retire to seek mental solace and physical recharge. TY to all. A double dab and double shot of hundred proof now. I so need sleep and will not do pills until too much pain.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Your doctor sounds like a friend I want, and a doctor I'd leave. hehehe. I have to go give in to the sleep, my body is done with the day. I hope you can find a few winks at the bottom of the can, friend <3


Agreed with my hash for stomach issues. Think she just likes me. But my doctor.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You may wish to consider speaking with the doctor that prescribed the anticoaulant for you about your symptoms.


I did. Just stagger my last 3 days to once every24 hours. Eliquis. 2 weeks to a few months to leave our systems.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> i thought caffiene and blood thinners were a nono


Coumadin yes but it doesn't interact with Eliquis.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My tray is but dust. My roaches are burn hazards. As beautiful as the night is. I must retire to seek mental solace and physical recharge. TY to all. A double dab and double shot of hundred proof now. I so need sleep and will not do pills until too much pain.


Good night Mich. I hope you find some sleep and feel better in the morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi beautiful 

My father gave in and they’re both in the ER. That’s a great thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2021)

Morning






66° 99%rh hitting 80° foggy and rain


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> My father gave in and they’re both in the ER. That’s a great thing.
> 
> View attachment 4967537


How are you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How are you?


The same with the pain but the b/p is remaining steady with these meds, so dats good.
I love you


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife i missed you while I was away. I love you too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2021)

Coffee 


Paul Drake said:


> The same with the pain but the b/p is remaining steady with these meds, so dats good.
> I love you


Take the very best care of your self


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4967543Coffee View attachment 4967548
> 
> Take the very best care of your self


Thanks brother. I promise to get you those zigzags one day


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The same with the pain but the b/p is remaining steady with these meds, so dats good.
> I love you


Love you too


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Good morning. How you doin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


LOL that song's about masterbation


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL that song's about masterbation


Well yeah, dancin with myself oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL that song's about masterbation


I didn’t know if we’re up for rebel yell! I do loves me some bad boy Billy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Where’s my babe? @Laughing Grass good morning and I love you too. David Bowie here for you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well yeah, dancin with myself oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. How you doin?


Feel like I got sledgehamerred in the tummy! But other than that actually peppy. I went for a stroll. How about yourself?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4967573


Hehehe that pineapple upside down cake is great weed. Can’t quit playing music.
Another for LG


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Feel like I got sledgehamerred in the tummy! But other than that actually peppy. I went for a stroll. How about yourself?


Not too bad thanks for asking. I’m more of a napper instead of a stroller lol.
Here’s my arm they spoke of


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not too bad thanks for asking. I’m more of a napper instead of a stroller lol.
> Here’s my arm they spoke ofView attachment 4967574View attachment 4967575View attachment 4967576View attachment 4967577


How did you manage that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s my babe? @Laughing Grass good morning and I love you too. David Bowie here for you.


morning  Sorry to hear about your dad  Glad he's finally gone in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning  Sorry to hear about your dad  Glad he's finally gone in.


Me too. I asked him to go. He’s very stubborn like me but his wife is very sick and I know he can’t watch here suffer. His o2 off oxygen was 87.
About an hour later he messaged me that they were going. I know they’re in better hands.
How are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How did you manage that?


Since I’ve never come up with anything good, I’ll be honest. I tripped in a parking garage at the UF.
Trial is next august, pretty much over except the trial and forever pain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

@Rsawr $$$&


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Since I’ve never come up with anything good, I’ll be honest. I tripped in a parking garage at the UF.
> Trial is next august, pretty much over except the trial and forever pain.


I'm sorry. That looks painful, friend.  
Does the pain continue to get better, or do you kind of know what you're stuck with now? :[


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Rsawr $$$&


Hey sugga daddy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too. I asked him to go. He’s very stubborn like me but his wife is very sick and I know he can’t watch here suffer. His o2 off oxygen was 87.
> About an hour later he messaged me that they were going. I know they’re in better hands.
> How are you doing?


Are they still together? I'm doing pretty good, my last student loan payment came out of the bank this morning. 14 years, 168 payments finally done.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm sorry. That looks painful, friend.
> Does the pain continue to get better, or do you kind of know what you're stuck with now? :[


I’m stuck with nerve and muscle pain on top of the hardware shifting. I’ve already had on screw that was coming out removed.
I’ve got RA, PsA, palindromic arthritis, osteoarthritis, osteoporosis among other things. I need a hip and a knee replacement. Can’t get the elbow replaced because there’s nothing there for the post to grab onto.
I take drugs


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they still together? I'm doing pretty good, my last student loan payment came out of the bank this morning. 14 years, 168 payments finally done.


I don’t know about where they are in the ER but I do hope they can put them in the same room.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m stuck with nerve and muscle pain on top of the hardware shifting. I’ve already had on screw that was coming out removed.
> I’ve got RA, PsA, palindromic arthritis, osteoarthritis, osteoporosis among other things. I need a hip and a knee replacement. Can’t get the elbow replaced because there’s nothing there for the post to grab onto.
> I take drugs


Drugs are good. That sounds like a lot of annoying all day. I hope you have something fun to occupy your time.  
You able to hobble to any of your hobbies anymore?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Drugs are good. That sounds like a lot of annoying all day. I hope you have something fun to occupy your time.
> You able to hobble to any of your hobbies anymore?


She's got the Florida beach.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

@Rsawr are you still planning on working tomorrow?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Drugs are good. That sounds like a lot of annoying all day. I hope you have something fun to occupy your time.
> You able to hobble to any of your hobbies anymore?


We went to the beach last week and I paid for it.
I’ve got three cats a rotten dog and my wife is awesome.
I am kinda trapped in the house but it’s ok for now.
When my b/p goes back to normal I can resume steroid joint injections and nerve blocks!
I’m alright with all these pain pills and muscle relaxers and klonopin and weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

@Paul Drake have you ever heard of the Canadian cover band Walk off the earth.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr are you still planning on working tomorrow?


...of course. The store needs to open!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake have you ever heard of the Canadian cover band Walk off the earth.


I actually have


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We went to the beach last week and I paid for it.
> I’ve got three cats a rotten dog and my wife is awesome.
> I am kinda trapped in the house but it’s ok for now.
> When my b/p goes back to normal I can resume steroid joint injections and nerve blocks!
> I’m alright with all these pain pills and muscle relaxers and klonopin and weed


It sounds like you're managing just fine. What's so rotten about the dog? Just the wind from the back end, or is it more?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I actually have


Wow didn't think a band like that would make it across the border. Got their youtube channel streaming while I bathe the dog. 

Might be better than Adele's version.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

@Laughing Grass what are you gonna do with all that extra cash? Congrats by the way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Laughing Grass what are you gonna do with all that extra cash? Congrats by the way.


Thanks it's so nice seeing a zero balance after so long. Probably just put it in the bank, no new debt while everything is so uncertain, it wasn't a huge amount, $219 a month. 

Sucks that you can't get someone to look after the store for the remainder of the week


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks it's so nice seeing a zero balance after so long. Probably just put it in the bank, no new debt while everything is so uncertain, it wasn't a huge amount, $219 a month.
> 
> Sucks that you can't get someone to look after the store for the remainder of the week


That's a lot, because student debt is stupid. It must feel very good though. Even if you don't need it, to know it isn't flying from your account every month.

I am up and about. I'm all good. It only hurts when I cough, or the puppy yeets her stupid little body into me at full speed. I am stubborn :]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too. I asked him to go. He’s very stubborn like me but his wife is very sick and I know he can’t watch here suffer. His o2 off oxygen was 87.
> About an hour later he messaged me that they were going. I know they’re in better hands.
> How are you doing?


You don't like seeing less than 90 on room air but 87 is still ok if you're careful. It does make you anxious and best he's there.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 18, 2021)

Hope you guys all heal up well . I’ve had my coffee and toast , ready to start my day . I stopped taking all my nerve and pain medication . That crap really made me feel loopy . No Lyrica or Norco’s ( or by any other name ) allowed in my house .


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It sounds like you're managing just fine. What's so rotten about the dog? Just the wind from the back end, or is it more?


She’s a spoiled pup.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's a lot, because student debt is stupid. It must feel very good though. Even if you don't need it, to know it isn't flying from your account every month.
> 
> I am up and about. I'm all good. It only hurts when I cough, or the puppy yeets her stupid little body into me at full speed. I am stubborn :]


lol you said it. We took on a whole bunch of new debt in 2019, it was impossible to predict covid and layoffs. From now on I'm pretending it's the 50's again. If I can't afford to pay for it in cash, I can't afford it.

Puppies don't give a shit. Never heard someone with a hole in their stomach say I'm good lol. Hard core.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s a spoiled pup.View attachment 4967593View attachment 4967594


You stop calling that pup spoiled, and get them a treat, stat. Pretty buddy you have there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s a spoiled pup.View attachment 4967593View attachment 4967594


How could you not love that face?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You stop calling that pup spoiled, and get them a treat, stat. Pretty buddy you have there!


She’s usually connected to the wife. Siamese twins they are


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you said it. We took on a whole bunch of new debt in 2019, it was impossible to predict covid and layoffs. From now on I'm pretending it's the 50's again. If I can't afford to pay for it in cash, I can't afford it.
> 
> Puppies don't give a shit. Never heard someone with a hole in their stomach say I'm good lol. Hard core.


No, my core is very soft and sore. 

Can we go on a 50s milkshakes and jukebox date with everyone here? How fun!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How could you not love that face?


Bring you pup when you come. Angel loves little dogs!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bring you pup when you come. Angel loves little dogs!


Is that your way of saying she is hungry....?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that your way of saying she is hungry....?


No I think she’s just intimidated by bigger dogs. But she’s loves the little guys and girls


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that your way of saying she is hungry....?


That's exactly where my mind went!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s usually connected to the wife. Siamese twins they are


Boy do I know that feeling . I picked out a lab puppy for a companion dog and she only likes me when I have food.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 18, 2021)

Perry Mason, dab and nap time. I’ll be back to wake and bake later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bring you pup when you come. Angel loves little dogs!


For breakfast?

edit: @Rsawr beat me to it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents.....hope everyone is nice an healthy.....

woke up this morning to a muggy 78F and by the time i walked out the door....we were already hitting 80......high today 94......slight chance of rain...

Coffee is up and you know where everything else is...

Time to hit these bacon and egg tacos.....and the good sauce......nice and spicy......that will make the bugs in the bathroom here wear a gas mask....


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 18, 2021)

One of my favorite emojis  . My buddies and I use it (another forum) when we are talking about a certain group of people that rhymes with humpers. Before anyone judge’s me let me just say I’m a equal opportunity politician/people hater . Now for another cup of joe .

Here’s a link for all your emoji needs…. http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

62 this morning, have the house all opened up, it's almost chilly. Supposed to make it to 90, but the north wind is going to bring all the smoke into our area so we may not get that hot. Air quality is already bad to the west of us.
Mornin all.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

This is only a test.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> 62 this morning, have the house all opened up, it's almost chilly. Supposed to make it to 90, but the north wind is going to bring all the smoke into our area so we may not get that hot. Air quality is already bad to the west of us.
> Mornin all.


they getting the flights up to take care of those fires in the area......love the temp btw...


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they getting the flights up to take care of those fires in the area......love the temp btw...


They were able to get some aircraft up on the fire in El Dorado county yesterday afternoon. That thing just blew up, it's ugly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> They were able to get some aircraft up on the fire in El Dorado county yesterday afternoon. That thing just blew up, it's ugly.


yeah i saw that on the news last night......that it exploded as it were......WOW!......hows that fire that took out Greenville (am i getting the right)


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i saw that on the news last night......that it exploded as it were......WOW!......hows that fire that took out Greenville (am i getting the right)


Still burning up forest, looks like Susanville could be next.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s a spoiled pup.View attachment 4967593View attachment 4967594


Now that's a treat face.....love it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still burning up forest, looks like Susanville could be next.


have they started evac???


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> have they started evac???


All over the place.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> All over the place.


damn that sux.......my heart goes out to you guys and gals...Texas is here...just fyi


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Love this chick! @tyler.durden why do you hate her 






Anyone from the 416 might recognize the distillery district.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @manfredo hope you're ok


I'm alive 

Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!

Finally had my right shoulder injected again this morning after 3 months, and he loaded it up even more this time. He is going to start injecting it every other month until I can have it replaced. Trying to find a really great surgeon to replace my right shoulder!! And i go in in 2 weeks to get the ball rolling on having both hips replaced, again too....Revisions surgery So I am looking at 3 major surgeries....Ugh. 

Which is why I have been working my ass off to get my 3 investment houses sold. Hopefully (knock on wood) I'll have a closing this month on 2 of them. Dealing with college kids coming back in the meantime.

And we're right back to Covid central...masks required everywhere again, and it's spreading like wildfire here. Tons of restrictions, and they are putting pressure to the unvaccinated to get vaccinated. ALL medical workers must be, and they are talking about teachers next. Good!! I'm stocking up on things.

And speaking of wildfires, I have been watching in horror what's happening out west. Are you guys all safe, I hope? 

Hoping to fire up the flower room in a few weeks too Kept a few moms going indoors all summer. 

I hope everyone is well...I'll never be able to catch up, but I'll try to pop in a bit more often!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm alive
> 
> Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!
> 
> ...


Wow, busy busy, you come back for one message and I flashback to all the times your posts made me tired again. Good luck with everything, and glad you're okay.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm alive
> 
> Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you bud!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm alive
> 
> Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!
> 
> ...



he's alive, he's alive.......





poof now he's gone......


.don't be a stranger...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm alive
> 
> Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!
> 
> ...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 18, 2021)

Sounds like we need a titanium club thread . After my accident the doctor went through the front of my neck and fused my C3 and C4 vertebrae together .

Time for some dessert . OG Kush I grew last year should be tasty.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Are you guys all safe


So far we are, as far as I know, not much threat where I live in farm land though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

Smoke smells almost sweet.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoke smells almost sweet.


Maybe Bigfoot moved in and is doing a barbecue  . Seriously though , I can’t imagine what you guys are going through .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm alive
> 
> Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!
> 
> ...


Good to see you, we were starting to get worried.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 18, 2021)

Another rattler is visiting, trash day right beside trash can and she is pissed-off and ready to. strike, she speaks with a forked tongue :


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 18, 2021)

Might be western pacific diamondback


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Another rattler is visiting, trash day right beside trash can and she is pissed-off and ready to. strike, she speaks with a forked tongue :
> 
> View attachment 4967865


damn...she's a beauty....and with that tail up....i wouldn't mess with her.....js

she's just as surprised as you are...


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

The gray color is interesting, they are mostly brown around here for camo.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 18, 2021)

Screw that . Thankfully where I live we have one poisonous snake and one poisonous spider to worry about .

It’s not coffee but this banana shake sure is hitting the spot . Can’t believe my daughter left the house and came back with something for me and mom . Miracles do happen . Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Screw that . Thankfully where I live we have one poisonous snake and one poisonous spider to worry about .
> View attachment 4967894


Omg. It’s Fred and Ethel.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> The gray color is interesting, they are mostly brown around here for camo.


cloudy and misty in SoCal, but looked completely different from the last one encountered


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 18, 2021)

Took my five foot hoe and lifted her over the wall, and the snake went after her....


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> the snake went after her....


Her who?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Her who?


some short and undervalued female


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

$20?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2021)

Coffee to all


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Her who?


I'm dying to know because that snake would have went over the wall in two pieces if she'd been at my house.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm alive
> 
> Just had to take a break from the internet....Too much to do, too much pain, and too grumpy...But damned I have been getting some shit done!
> 
> ...


Great to here from you take the very best care of your self


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> $20?


long time long time


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> *love you* long time long time


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


Yeah lazy


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love this chick! @tyler.durden why do you hate her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is jiggly. Btw, I like your current avi, your mouth is HUGE. We could fit, like, six dix in there if you were so inclined. But we know that you are not


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

Morning






It's raining.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> She is jiggly. Btw, I like your current avi, your mouth is HUGE. We could fit, like, six dix in there if you were so inclined. But we know that you are not


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4968131


Morning coffee, brother and a good smoke to yas



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Morning, 

@Rsawr how are you feeling today? First day back right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning coffee, brother and a good smoke to yas
> 
> View attachment 4968187
> 
> SH420


Where's your wake and bake mug?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's your wake and bake mug?


In the dishwasher. Not in a weird way, or maybe so, I think of you each time I see or us that mug. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> In the dishwasher. Not in a weird way, or maybe so, I think of you each time I see or us that mug.
> 
> SH420


It's my favourite mug. The only one we have that can fit four fingers. 

That sounds dirty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

@shrxhky420 have you had your second interview yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trade you, it's hot out and I'm bored.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cool here and the wind isn't up. The sun is coming up and I'm still sitting, sipping coffee. It's weird weather. I'm liking it and hoping it holds


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @shrxhky420 have you had your second interview yet?


No, not yet.
I told my boss yesterday I wanted a raise. He said he would work on it. Next is work on, work/life balance, which I have none. 
We'll see what happens. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No, not yet.
> I told my boss yesterday I wanted a raise. He said he would work on it. Next is work on, work/life balance, which I have none.
> We'll see what happens.
> 
> SH420


Don't burn yourself out!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm dying to know because that snake would have went over the wall in two pieces if she'd been at my house.


A deadly garter snake from my walk.



It left in one piece.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A deadly garter snake from my walk.
> 
> View attachment 4968200
> 
> It left in one piece.


I don't mind garter snakes but if you rattle at me and I have a tool or a convenient rock you're on to your next life.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't burn yourself out!


Trying not to. 
I was in a meeting with my sales team and a customer. I was providing info and got a message on the side... "you sound defeated". Ouch. I felt that one. 
I inadvertently let something slip when I was talking to my boss. He said if I quit he would kick my ass. I'll beat you! 
Fkn crazy Persian. Lol.

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2021)

100% humidity here today...I'm melting!!

2 more Canadian students rolling in today. At least I know they will be vaccinated!

We had a few weeks off from the rains, but its back to rain every day and I have a porch roof to replace. Not happening this week by the looks of things. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel, maybe


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trying not to.
> I was in a meeting with my sales team and a customer. I was providing info and got a message on the side... "you sound defeated". Ouch. I felt that one.
> I inadvertently let something slip when I was talking to my boss. He said if I quit he would kick my ass. I'll beat you!
> Fkn crazy Persian. Lol.
> ...


Tell bossman to give you a share of the Company if he wants you to put that much of yourself in. You only have your time and that is finitely limited and therefore extremely valuable.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning,
> 
> @Rsawr how are you feeling today? First day back right?


 I feel like you know something I don't. Is there a bomb in me? Of course I'm fine. Back to my elliptical (very low resistance) 
And I build a dehumidifier bucket sliding rig that rattles down the hall every morning


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 100% humidity here today...I'm melting!!
> 
> 2 more Canadian students rolling in today. At least I know they will be vaccinated!
> 
> We had a few weeks off from the rains, but its back to rain every day and I have a porch roof to replace. Not happening this week by the looks of things. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel, maybe


Good to see you back!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like you know something I don't. Is there a bomb in me? Of course I'm fine. Back to my elliptical (very low resistance)
> And I build a dehumidifier *bucket sliding rig that rattles down the hall every morning *


ROFLMAO I love you.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO I love you.


She texted me the morning of my surgery to walk more quietly to the bathroom. I am having my fun. I can and will stabilize it to stop rattling once she catches on, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like you know something I don't. Is there a bomb in me? Of course I'm fine. Back to my elliptical (very low resistance)
> And I build a dehumidifier bucket sliding rig that rattles down the hall every morning


Damn on the elliptical already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trying not to.
> I was in a meeting with my sales team and a customer. I was providing info and got a message on the side... "you sound defeated". Ouch. I felt that one.
> I inadvertently let something slip when I was talking to my boss. He said if I quit he would kick my ass. I'll beat you!
> Fkn crazy Persian. Lol.
> ...


Sounds like he needs you more than you need him. You've got all the negotiating power if you decide to stay.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everyone is doing ok...

woke up to a muggy 77F this morning....and yeah the humidity is roaring back......high today 97F but it's gonna feel like 103.....

Coffee is up and ready to rock....

Time for a couple of taco's........


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn on the elliptical already.


I feel like I am far less impressive in person than this epic hardass persona you have in your head. Hahahah, I wanna be her!

How's your morning?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


He probably feels 2x as big, which is very small, as he did yesterday because you changed your Avatar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like I am far less impressive in person than this epic hardass persona you have in your head. Hahahah, I wanna be her!
> 
> How's your morning?


Modest too 

Just finsihed signing us up to vote by mail next month. Super easy, application was done online and you don't have to provide a reason or be out of the country due to covid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> He probably feels 2x as big, which is very small, as he did yesterday because you changed your Avatar


I change my avatars pretty regularly.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I change my avatars pretty regularly.


I have remembered I have one like twice... what even plants are those, damn...


Laughing Grass said:


> Modest too
> 
> Just finsihed signing us up to vote by mail next month. Super easy, application was done online and you don't have to provide a reason or be out of the country due to covid.


Congrats! I loved voting by mail. No idiots in a long line!


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm dying to know because that snake would have went over the wall in two pieces if she'd been at my house.


Snake is still alive and probably under my flower shed, saw it again this morning.

The snake is Alive because I am surrounded by mice, rats, gophers, and squirrels and I hope she gets fed.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 19, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Snake is still alive and probably under my flower shed, saw it again this morning.
> 
> The snake is Alive because I am surrounded by mice, rats, gophers, and squirrels and I hope she gets fed.


I had to click and see! The snake will take care of all of those things aforementioned.. Intense creatures


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have remembered I have one like twice... what even plants are those, damn...
> 
> Congrats! I loved voting by mail. No idiots in a long line!


I often confuse others with you when they have their plants as their avatar. 

This will be my first time voting by mail. We have our provincial elections next spring, I'm gonna do it again if they let us. They probably won't since the conservatives are in control right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Gotta snipe, when they put themselves in the crosshairs
> 
> I just smoked some Wedding Cake and denied some Meltdown Seeds.
> I was going to call my friend who blows glass but I'll wait for the weekend..
> ...


Tyler's cool, sometimes crude, but cool.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I often confuse others with you when they have their plants as their avatar.
> 
> This will be my first time voting by mail. We have our provincial elections next spring, I'm gonna do it again if they let us. They probably won't since the conservatives are in control right now.


There, stank mouth. Just for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have remembered I have one like twice... what even plants are those, damn...


New avatar!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There, stank mouth. Just for you.


You didn't have to change it for me lol.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't have to change it for me lol.


That's what homies are for 

Tempting to do it myself.. You may have started a trend LMAO

_technically we are all talking to eachother sooooo, it's iconic _


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't have to change it for me lol.


I can't have you confusing me with noobs. Or dudes...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

that was some spicey stuff there......wow......and good coffee......now if i can get some of these customer to pick up there special order....it will be a good day.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that was some spicey stuff there......wow......and good coffee......now if i can get some of these customer to pick up there special order....it will be a good day.....


Do you have a grace period after which you get to sell it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have a grace period after which you get to sell it?


we usually give people 30days to pick up, unless they call and let us know..."hey i'm gonna be late"...or "something came up"....then we'll keep holding it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> That's what homies are for
> 
> Tempting to do it myself.. You may have started a trend LMAO
> 
> _technically we are all talking to eachother sooooo, it's iconic _


last count I think it was close to 40. I get bored of the same pic quickly.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we usually give people 30days to pick up, unless they call and let us know..."hey i'm gonna be late"...or "something came up"....then we'll keep holding it...


Do they have to put anything down first, or are you just out of a potential sale in a case where someone disappears?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't have you confusing me with noobs. Or dudes...


your old avatar looked almost exactly like @FresnoFarmer's avatar. He changed it since then.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> your old avatar looked almost exactly like @FresnoFarmer's avatar. He changed it since then.


I know they were my plants... I think it was my grapefruit kush run. Hmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's my favourite mug. The only one we have that can fit four fingers.
> 
> That sounds dirty.


Hi beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

I tried once to change my avatar and everybody told me to put Odin back on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I tried once to change my avatar and everybody told me to put Odin back on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Hey gorgeous, how are you today?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tyler's cool, sometimes crude, but cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4968286


I gotta figure out a way to troll him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4968282


How bad is it that I actually know what that is from lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey gorgeous, how are you today?


Not too bad.
I stayed up for a Perry Mason marathon on Sundance. Got high and higher. Fell asleep.
Called to check on my parents. They were started on remdesiver yesterday so that makes me happy. He’s only requiring 5L but she requires 40L.
How are you precious?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How bad is it that I actually know what that is from lol


Hey how’s the grandbaby?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

we could go with this I don't know how to get him from my phone to the tablet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey how’s the grandbaby?


So far so good thank you for asking the three-year-old is on a 14-day quarantine the five-year-old has been saying that they have covid in her school but we have not heard anything from teachers or anything like that so we don't know


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

There...lol. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do they have to put anything down first, or are you just out of a potential sale in a case where someone disappears?


we usually get half down....then after that...the item comes in we call to let them know it's here......then the clock starts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we usually get half down....then after that...the item comes in we call to let them know it's here......then the clock starts


I know this might be almost fighting words but have you ever built a trike out of one of them


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

hey @Jeffislovinlife , did you get to catch more episodes of that Anime we talked about????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know this might be almost fighting words but have you ever built a trike out of one of them


And if so do you have a line on fiberglass bodies for the trike


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know this might be almost fighting words but have you ever built a trike out of one of them


i haven't, but people have......some are actually pretty nice....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

Not yet haven't really watched any anime in about 2 weeks one of them mood things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not too bad.
> I stayed up for a Perry Mason marathon on Sundance. Got high and higher. Fell asleep.
> Called to check on my parents. They were started on remdesiver yesterday so that makes me happy. He’s only requiring 5L but she requires 40L.
> How are you precious?


That's great news. They're not in the ICU are they? Is this Perry Mason thing new? Never heard you talk about it before. I'm good, procrastinating about a bunch of stuff I need to do but don't want to do.... look squirrel!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And if so do you have a line on fiberglass bodies for the trike


ck them out


BUGGIES AND FRAMES



they have a body


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not yet haven't really watched any anime in about 2 weeks one of them mood things


ahh gotcha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> There...lol. Mornin.


That's the one you changed to last time. 

Good morning,

Gonna be difficult to recognize you guys now lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

if i changed mine...people would freak out.......


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the one you changed to last time.


Hold my beer...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ck them out
> 
> 
> BUGGIES AND FRAMES
> ...


Man that is a black hole do you use them for engine blocks


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's great news. They're not in the ICU are they? Is this Perry Mason thing new? Never heard you talk about it before. I'm good, procrastinating about a bunch of stuff I need to do but don't want to do.... look squirrel!


No, when I broke my leg 30 years ago I started watching it because I was stuck in a wheelchair. Always came on in the afternoon.
I love film noir and the show represents it.
Now I’m stuck at home and it’s on like 6 times a day. Perry, Della and Paul, we’re a team.
And No it’s not corny lol
I love you 
Smoking some seed junky weed. Banana cream cake! That’s the seed I told you I found


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that is a black hole do you use them for engine blocks


i have access to get my own stuff...like blocks, heads, cranks and stuff....but when people are looking for bodies and frames i send them to these guys....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No, when I broke my leg 30 years ago I started watching it because I was stuck in a wheelchair. Always came on in the afternoon.
> I love film noir and the show represents it.
> Now I’m stuck at home and it’s on like 6 times a day. Perry, Della and Paul, we’re a team.
> And No it’s not corny lol
> ...


Kinda corny  I kid... well maybe a little. I like reality TV and celebrity gossip so I can't judge. 

Did I send some wedding cake? Can't remember, it's by the same guys.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Tapping out for a nap. Be back later for dabs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> if i changed mine...people would freak out.......


is that sputnik? Can't see the large version 'cause This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda corny  I kid... well maybe a little. I like reality TV and celebrity gossip so I can't judge.
> 
> Did I send some wedding cake? Can't remember, it's by the same guys.


Nothing yet baebae…


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

*sigh* punching your helper doesn't help anything.



Paul Drake said:


> Smoking some seed junky weed. Banana cream cake! That’s the seed I told you I found


I have a little pill bottle of those mystery seeds hehehe. So fun. Do you like popping random ones?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that sputnik? Can't see the large version 'cause This member limits who may view their full profile.


tomatonik.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing yet baebae…


no last time silly. I think that was before the wc harvest but I can't remember.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> *sigh* punching your helper doesn't help anything.
> 
> 
> I have a little pill bottle of those mystery seeds hehehe. So fun. Do you like popping random ones?


Ehh I’m not legal so I grow what I want. Preferably females but…


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no last time silly. I think that was before the wc harvest but I can't remember.


I don’t remember honey


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

@raratt's going crazy now lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

so many flowers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t remember honey


Stupid pot brains lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> *sigh* punching your helper doesn't help anything.


modest and violent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> tomatonik.......


Nice!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> modest and violent.


He is unpunished. But come on, he had to be told to turn the ac on... he had been sitting 3 feet from the box for 20 minutes before I got there SPECIFICALLY TO OPEN THE SHOP SO I WOULDN'T HAVE TO MESS AROUND AND FIDDLYFART. I left my edibles at home. Oh nooooo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Preferably females but


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @raratt's going crazy now lol


Going?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

thoughts about using this one....or....wait for it...









this one


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Can we curse in our avatars? Cuz second one, dude. Might help around here.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> so many flowers


17 rose bushes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can we curse in our avatars? Cuz second one, dude. Might help around here.


 i figure GWN or sunni would let me know...one way or another...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i figure GWN or sunni would let me know...one way or another...lol


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to get permission.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He is unpunished. But come on, he had to be told to turn the ac on... he had been sitting 3 feet from the box for 20 minutes before I got there SPECIFICALLY TO OPEN THE SHOP SO I WOULDN'T HAVE TO MESS AROUND AND FIDDLYFART. I left my edibles at home. Oh nooooo.


Are you paying ac technician wages


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @raratt's going crazy now lol


Now?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't want to go to store. OTOH I like eating food store it is, catch you guys in awhile.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to get permission.


true...i like to edge to the side of caution.....plus i would like to still retain my orginal which unfortunately i can't find anymore...hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't want to go to store. OTOH I like eating food store it is, catch you guys in awhile.


be safe


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> 17 rose bushes.


If you ever accidentally sent me a cutting I wouldn't be sad. Roses are so cute. Hehehe.


Laughing Grass said:


> Are you paying ac technician wages


I would pay those wages, plus the flight to watch you punch him then get pizza, sure. Your partner like pizza and a show too? Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> 17 rose bushes.


17 wow...i've got 2....ones about 20yrs old and the other 15......they had they're first cut back last year...other than that i just planted them and let them go....what's your oldest one???


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oldest one???


About 20 also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> About 20 also.


sweet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't want to go to store. OTOH I like eating food store it is, catch you guys in awhile.


you didn't see that squirrel?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> true...i like to edge to the side of caution.....plus i would like to still retain my orginal which unfortunately i can't find anymore...hmmm


on an iphone you can just touch and hold on the avatar then select add photos


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you ever accidentally sent me a cutting I wouldn't be sad. Roses are so cute. Hehehe.
> 
> I would pay those wages, plus the flight to watch you punch him then get pizza, sure. Your partner like pizza and a show too? Lol


I took kickboxing classes, I know how to throw a punch and kick. She likes pizza has to be Hawaiian


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took kickboxing classes, I know how to throw a punch and kick. She likes pizza has to be Hawaiian


I order a deep dish Hawaiian at least once a month...


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4968348


It's not ON it with deep dish. It's IN it. Duh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> on an iphone you can just touch and hold on the avatar then select add photos


think i figured it out.....so which one......1 or 2


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

@manfredo look what my Walmart has!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think i figured it out.....so which one......1 or 2


they look the same


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I order a deep dish Hawaiian at least once a month...


never had deep dish pizza.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

hmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never had deep dish pizza.


I get the feeling deep dish Chicago pizza is a unique thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

not bad.....hehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

i got a strange feeling, someone is gonna say something about this.......

he he ::snicker::snicker::::


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

to much??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

@Singlemalt... cracks me up every time 



BudmanTX said:


> hmmm


tomatonik



curious2garden said:


> I get the feeling deep dish Chicago pizza is a unique thing.


Looks more like quiche than pizza. I'd try it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt... cracks me up every time


Betch you drink Brawndo with that atrocity


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Betch you drink Brawndo with that atrocity


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt... cracks me up every time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's heaven. Heavy, heartburn heaven.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

I didn't think it was possible. A good country song


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I order a deep dish Hawaiian at least once a month...


Oh God, you should have never said that.
There are pineapple with pizza haters a go-go in these parts.

It's my go to, so there - I said it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh God, you should have never said that.
> There are pineapple with pizza haters a go-go in these parts.
> 
> It's my go to, so there - I said it.


I get an angry face reaction every time I mention it from singlemalt.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't think I like all these avatar changes lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

...


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh God, you should have never said that.
> There are pineapple with pizza haters a go-go in these parts.
> 
> It's my go to, so there - I said it.


Name one of those fools who you think wouldn't run scared from an Rsawr on a vengeance streak.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh God, you should have never said that.
> There are pineapple with pizza haters a go-go in these parts.
> 
> It's my go to, so there - I said it.


So I guess you're done here, eh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't think it was possible. A good country song


You think because she has a hat it makes it country?

Love the rip.....
Awesome song 




































Pineapple


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You think because she has a hat it makes it country?
> 
> Love the rip.....
> Awesome song
> ...


And a horse @DarkWeb... it has a horse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ...
> 
> Name one of those fools who you think wouldn't run scared from an Rsawr on a vengeance streak.


Hell, I'd run from you & I think we're on the same side with this subject. : )

Pineapple FTW.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pineapple FTW.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

i'm guessing someone didn't like my avatar...huh....hmmm


to much!!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing someone didn't like my avatar...huh....hmmm
> 
> 
> to much!!!!


Your B is showing man... you should cover that up :/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing someone didn't like my avatar...huh....hmmm
> 
> 
> to much!!!!


lol. now's the asking for forgiveness part.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol. now's the asking for forgiveness part.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4968459


are you blocked from using avatars now?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

That's lame.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you blocked from using avatars now?


idk yet


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4968425


Or she's a boy scout.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

nope not blocked.....




yet....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Your B is showing man... you should cover that up :/


i can't believe you looked at my B


i feel so used now.....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sesame street in the 80s... blue faced man in a trench coat asking people if they wanna C.....
Hands them a letter C


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

i get the strange feeling someone doesn't like pineapple......i could be wrong....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i get the strange feeling someone doesn't like pineapple......i could be wrong....


What? I do that to all my favorite fruits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


you know if the missus eats a lot of pineapple they say it changes her flavour


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

https://media.giphy.com/media/14ooolmDKfgrO8/giphy-downsized-large.gif?cid=ecf05e47ea9f06e81a22851b40bf209db62ff462983b92a4&rid=giphy-downsized-large.gif&ct=g


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you know if the missus eats a lot of pineapple they say it changes her flavour


Garlic, I love garlic. Garlic is integral to pizza, pineapple is an abomination and thats in the Bible


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Garlic, I love garlic. Garlic is integral to pizza, pineapple is an abomination and thats in the Bible


You want your wife... to taste like garlic.......

Hey to each his own. O.O


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You want your wife... to taste like garlic.......
> 
> Hey to each his own. O.O


I certainly don't want her to taste like pineapple, raspberries or blackberries maybe; we'd have to test that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Garlic, I love garlic. Garlic is integral to pizza, pineapple is an abomination and thats in the Bible


 so are pigs and shellfish. So it's an overall dislike of pineapple, not just on pizza.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

I will eat pineapple in sweet and sour, that's about it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so are pigs and shellfish. So it's an overall dislike of pineapple, not just on pizza.


No, it's pizza. Pineapple is meh ok, I'll eat it in one of those breakfast fruit plates and I've had an Asian dish roasted with chicken that was tasty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, it's pizza. Pineapple is meh ok, I'll eat it in one of those breakfast fruit plates and I've had an Asian dish roasted with chicken that was tasty


We're not so different. I don't recall ever buying pineapple to eat on its own. 

I would crawl through broken glass and my hands and knees and for my mom's pineapple revani.


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I certainly don't want her to taste like pineapple, raspberries or blackberries maybe; we'd have to test that


I was with you right up to raspberries.

Nom nom nom.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so are pigs and shellfish. So it's an overall dislike of pineapple, not just on pizza.


No, two layers.
1) not like pineapple much
2) have some FFUUCCKKIINNGG respect for pizza


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, two layers.
> 1) not like pineapple much
> 2) have some FFUUCCKKIINNGG respect for pizza


Wouldn't respect for pizza make it boring again? Like NGL original pizza looked lame before we started adding ridiculous amounts of grease and cheese...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wouldn't respect for pizza make it boring again? Like NGL original pizza looked lame before we started adding ridiculous amounts of grease and cheese...


Do not speak against my cherished crap.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wouldn't respect for pizza make it boring again? Like NGL original pizza looked lame before we started adding ridiculous amounts of grease and cheese...


Also ? NGL


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Fat is flavor.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do not speak against my cherished crap.


Eat a strawberry and sit down


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fat is flavor.


Then I'm fucking delicious!


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Eat a strawberry and sit down


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then I'm fucking delicious!


LOL that came out my nose a little


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, two layers.
> 1) not like pineapple much
> 2) have some FFUUCCKKIINNGG respect for pizza


me and traditional boundaries don’t often see eye to eye.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> me and traditional boundaries don’t often see eye to eye.


Yeah they are taller


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fat is flavor.


Agreed. Fat Free usually equates to no flavor.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> Agreed. Fat Free usually equates to no flavor.


I have some lovely fat-free liquor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah they are taller


you win this round


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you win this round


Lucky dunk. Love you kid


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL that came out my nose a little


Yeah I had the same reaction! Fucking classic!


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you win this round


Stand up for yourself, oh you are...nevermind


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have some lovely fat-free liquor.


Along the line of what to put in your face, I once had a dentist tell me drinking beer was better for me than candy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> Along the line of what to put in your face, I once had a dentist tell me drinking beer was better for me than candy.


Drinking candy can never be good.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL that came out my nose a little


Yeah I've lost a couple keyboards (the expensive Mac bluetooth ones) over you guys. Turn about is fair play!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Also ? NGL


Not gonna lie?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

God now I want a whiskey. But it's a work night and like 2.5 days after surgery. Someone tell me no.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've lost a couple keyboards (the expensive Mac bluetooth ones) over you guys. Turn about is fair play!


Jeez, I end up spending all my money on tea and snacks cuz of you guys already. I will be pissed the day I toss my phone during a giggle fest.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not so different. I don't recall ever buying pineapple to eat on its own.
> 
> I would crawl through broken glass and my hands and knees and for my mom's pineapple revani.


Is this close? It sounds like a sweet treat.








Revani or Ravani with Whipped Cream and Pineapple


Revani or Ravani is one of the best Greek desserts called syropiasta. It is a cake made with flour or semolina and bathed in syrup.




www.kopiaste.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like reality TV and celebrity gossip so I can't judge.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeez, I end up spending all my money on tea and snacks cuz of you guys already. I will be pissed the day I toss my phone during a giggle fest.


What snacks?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


>


But what snacks should I have with my boring herbal tea, then? I was thinking cheese crisps and hummus...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What snacks?


I have bought sprats and coffee beans and tea leaves from here, and deffo snap ordered takeout from you guys too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeez, I end up spending all my money on tea and snacks cuz of you guys already. I will be pissed the day I toss my phone during a giggle fest.


Don’t shake your iPhone 5 times or it calls the cops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)

I even spit my smoke out with that one, and it was after taking a nice hit on the pipe....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have bought sprats and coffee beans and tea leaves from here, and deffo snap ordered takeout from you guys too.


The sprats are good right


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have bought sprats and coffee beans and tea leaves from here, and deffo snap ordered takeout from you guys too.


Thank god it wasn’t coffee leaves and tea beans.
Tales about angry giants have begun that way.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The sprats are good right


 Yeah, I ate them all... I am strongly considering another box of 12, lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I ate them all... I am strongly considering another box of 12, lol


Trader Joe cans a good sardine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is this close? It sounds like a sweet treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same cake, she makes a ring cake and the pineapple is cut into little chunks… dusted with icing sugar


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Trader Joe cans a good sardine.


I like their... orange rectangle canned fish product. I think it's smoked kippers in oil? I also get the trader Joe's pork belly all the damn time... and they have paleo cheese wraAaaaps

I got the munchies, this green dragon batch is a hoot.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I like their... orange rectangle canned fish product. I think it's smoked kippers in oil? I also get the trader Joe's pork belly all the damn time... and they have paleo cheese wraAaaaps
> 
> I got the munchies, this green dragon batch is a hoot.


Grab some tuna and Mayo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've lost a couple keyboards (the expensive Mac bluetooth ones) over you guys. Turn about is fair play!


totally worth the price of admission


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> totally worth thr price of admission


Yup


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Grab some tuna and Mayo.


I did that with leftover Ahi, it is tasty.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Grab some tuna and Mayo.


For the paleo wraps? It's really good! Makes everything cheesy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did that with leftover Ahi, it is tasty.


It’s like tuna salad done right.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> For the paleo wraps? It's really good! Makes everything cheesy.


What’s a paleo wrap?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What’s a paleo wrap?


Oh, it's a high protein cheese wrap. Just a baked cheese sheet that behaves mysteriously like a tortilla


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Caveman food?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Caveman food?


Or Cave Woman.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or Cave Woman.


They don't taste like pineapple.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> For the paleo wraps? It's really good! Makes everything cheesy.


LOL I was listening to this and read that as Piano wraps


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

Damn you guys......I can't fit any more food! LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> They don't taste like pineapple.


You know this from experience, Mr time traveler? ;]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, it's a high protein cheese wrap. Just a baked cheese sheet that behaves mysteriously like a tortilla
> View attachment 4968636


I might need that in my life

cheesecloth 2.0


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You know this from experience, Mr time traveler? ;]


Hawaii where it comes from didn't exist?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I might need that in my life
> 
> cheesecloth 2.0


I'd just fry that in some butter.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hawaii where it comes from didn't exist?


Doesn't sound like you've done the research


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hawaii where it comes from didn't exist?


We aren’t sure. Hawaiisenberg’s Principle applies.
“was there pineapple”
“helpless shrug”


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2021)

How do pineapple fans own this?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> How do pineapple fans own this?


Ok you assed for it


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ok you assed for it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4968653


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4968654


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


perfect


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Good morning beautiful.

first time I’ve heard Kelly Clarkson sing


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Good morning everyone, it's early and cool here. Happy Friday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, it's early and cool here. Happy Friday!


Are the dogs ready to walk you?

@shrxhky420 love you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are the dogs ready to walk you?
> 
> @shrxhky420 love you


Pretty much, except for the lump that's laying on my arms and making it hard to type  what are you up to today?



Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.


Any plans for today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Morning






WTF Henri? WTF! Maybe I'll see the sun next Tuesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty much, except for the lump that's laying on my arms and making it hard to type  what are you up to today?
> 
> 
> Any plans for today?


Nothing fun unfortunately, fridge is empty, house is sorta dirty and mountain of laundry is calling my name. Anything fun for you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the humidity gone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the humidity gone?


93% right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty much, except for the lump that's laying on my arms and making it hard to type  what are you up to today?


It’s 8/20 so I’ll be dabbing and napping in celebration. Wifey is going to the beach.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing fun unfortunately, fridge is empty, house is sorta dirty and mountain of laundry is calling my name. Anything fun for you?
> 
> View attachment 4968875


I did all that shit yesterday. Today is the psychologist to help me process all the trauma  I really need to chop those plants too. Ugh more trauma.

Although I did make this yesterday, to sustain me through the heartache, carnitas without tortillas are still carnitas, kind of..


What's on your menu today?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 8/20 so I’ll be dabbing and napping in celebration. Wifey is going to the beach.


Sounds like a plan  have her send you pics, best of both worlds!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did all that shit yesterday. Today is the psychologist to help me process all the trauma  I really need to chop those plants too. Ugh more trauma.
> 
> Although I did make this yesterday, to sustain me through the heartache, carnitas without tortillas are still carnitas, kind of..
> View attachment 4968883
> ...


Got a new therapist, hopefully she stays. Two weeks ago they’re saying come into the office now I’m get a couple of calls and emails a day saying do not come in! Yay new therapist over the phone


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

I love you @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got a new therapist, hopefully she stays. Two weeks ago they’re saying come into the office now I’m get a couple of calls and emails a day saying do not come in! Yay new therapist over the phone


I put on my actual respirator for the first time in months a few days ago to go into a healthcare facility and pick up some medical records. From now on that will be what I'll be doing for any in person health care visits, sigh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

So I gotta come up with a plan.....anniversary today and lol we both forgot till last night.



Paul Drake said:


> I love you @DarkWeb


Love you too


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I put on my actual respirator for the first time in months a few days ago to go into a healthcare facility and pick up some medical records. From now on that will be what I'll be doing for any in person health care visits, sigh.


Sucks man


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I gotta come up with a plan.....anniversary today and lol we both forgot till last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too


Sex? I hear sex is good


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sucks man
> 
> View attachment 4968888


Another plus of a respirator if it's working you smell nothing  including dog farts


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Another plus of a respirator if it's working you smell nothing  including dog farts


Sure blame the dogs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did all that shit yesterday. Today is the psychologist to help me process all the trauma  I really need to chop those plants too. Ugh more trauma.
> 
> Although I did make this yesterday, to sustain me through the heartache, carnitas without tortillas are still carnitas, kind of..
> View attachment 4968883
> ...


damn that looks good! better without the wrap, you can fit more veggies. All the pineapple talk yesterday gave me some cravings, I think I'm gonna stop by the pizza place by the grocery store and grab a slice for lunch. 

I'm lucky I only have to harvest every four months, how many do you have to chop this time?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sure blame the dogs.


Women don't fart. We spontaneously cause dogs. I thought everyone knew...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I gotta come up with a plan.....anniversary today and lol we both forgot till last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too


lol how does that even happen?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn that looks good! better without the wrap, you can fit more veggies. All the pineapple talk yesterday gave me some cravings, I think I'm gonna stop by the pizza place by the grocery store and grab a slice for lunch.
> 
> I'm lucky I only have to harvest every four months, how many do you have to chop this time?


5, only 5 but they are seeded so there's processing too. I'm thinking my STS reversal may have failed (old solution) and I don't want to know LOL so there's some procrastination involved.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how does that even happen?


I think it's a known side effect of reproduction.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sex? I hear sex is good


I'll be ready


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how does that even happen?


Oy just wait till you are married a while. I can’t tell you right now when ours is!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oy just wait till you are married a while. I can’t tell you right now when ours is!


LOL I was gonna say......16 years


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm getting a haircut tomorrow. I'm going short, like really short... just past my shoulders, should have done it earlier this summer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Morning. Taking the day off. Kinda. I'll still working but I have my "out of office " on. I have a training session with my buyer in Florida in a few hours. I'll do that, cut a few POs and then I'm off. Heading to Santa Cruz for the weekend. I'll take my computer but I only have limited permission to work. 
Lol. I think I have a new buyer starting next week. Shit. Training 3 buyers in 3 different locations. What a pain is the ass.

Oh well. I've got some bud and some dab to help me get through it all.

1 spliff a day keep da evil away 






SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting a haircut tomorrow. I'm going short, like really short... just past my shoulders, should have done it earlier this summer.
> 
> View attachment 4968898


I cut my hair yesterday. You can’t tell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 5, only 5 but they are seeded so there's processing too. I'm thinking my STS reversal may have failed (old solution) and I don't want to know LOL so there's some procrastination involved.


 that's a lot of work, if it failed does that mean no seed?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting a haircut tomorrow. I'm going short, like really short... just past my shoulders, should have done it earlier this summer.
> 
> View attachment 4968898


Damn, my hair is to my shoulders now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Taking the day off. Kinda. I'll still working but I have my "out of office " on. I have a training session with my buyer in Florida in a few hours. I'll do that, cut a few POs and then I'm off. Heading to Santa Cruz for the weekend. I'll take my computer but I only have limited permission to work.
> Lol. I think I have a new buyer starting next week. Shit. Training 3 buyers in 3 different locations. What a pain is the ass.
> 
> Oh well. I've got some bud and some dab to help me get through it all.
> ...


One day at a time little brother.














Florida


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, my hair is to my shoulders now.


Ski bum


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how does that even happen?


Loving each other too much instead of staring at a calendar. They makes me sick, they do.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's a lot of work, if it failed does that mean no seed?


Yup but you still get the pot. So it's not really a failure. Anyway I mixed fresh solution so the next reverse should work.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4968225


I'm gonna be smelling dabs about 12:30 pm...Right after my meeting with a really annoying student!! And his parents....WTF!! These meetings with parents sometimes go south really fast, and I have to remind them, their kid is my client, not them. 

The good news is I should only be a a student landlord for another week perhaps (knock on wood). Spoke with my attorney yesterday. 

Hoping to fire up the flower room soon too...I have a handful of plants in veg all summer that I need to transplant and flip.



curious2garden said:


> I put on my actual respirator for the first time in months a few days ago to go into a healthcare facility and pick up some medical records. From now on that will be what I'll be doing for any in person health care visits, sigh.


I started wearing a mask in all stores again. Basically back to square one, thanks to all the misinformed *idiots*!! And stocking up on things again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's a known side effect of reproduction.





Paul Drake said:


> Oy just wait till you are married a while. I can’t tell you right now when ours is!


I start reminding people a month before birthdays and anniversaries. Sept 22nd is going to be seven years


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start reminding people a month before birthdays and anniversaries. Sept 22nd is going to be seven years


Ok ok I wrote it down!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, my hair is to my shoulders now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> One day at a time little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, forgot to mention... in 3 weeks I'll stop hating everyone for eating tacos and hamburgers with out me. My mold was made yesterday for the left side of my mouth. I'll be able to chew again. Still got 4 more to do. Maybe next year for those, so I can use insurance money. 

Until then.... tacos!


Man that really does look good! 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start reminding people a month before birthdays and anniversaries. Sept 22nd is going to be seven years


I bet you don’t remember our anniversary!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh, forgot to mention... in 3 weeks I'll stop hating everyone for eating tacos and hamburgers with out me. My mold was made yesterday for the left side of my mouth. I'll be able to chew again. Still got 4 more to do. Maybe next year for those, so I can use insurance money.
> 
> Until then.... tacos!
> View attachment 4968901
> ...


oooooooooooooooo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet you don’t remember our anniversary!


Nov 4th


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok ok I wrote it down!


Th


Laughing Grass said:


> I start reminding people a month before birthdays and anniversaries. Sept 22nd is going to be seven years


Mamashark and I met 15 yrs ago this month. Probably right around now. This weekend isn't even planned for us. It's a friend's birthday. Lol.

I need to get her something. I wonder if she needs a new bong? 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Mamashark and I met 15 yrs ago this month. Probably right around now. This weekend isn't even planned for us. It's a friend's birthday. Lol.
> ...


Maybe a new bong is a good idea. I've been eyeing this 








C4 Glass - Gold Fume Hammer 2


The C4 Gold Fume Hammer #2 is a classic hammer pipe fumed in gold with a tight wrap and rake pattern, and a gold fumetrap section at the foot. There is a fume spiral marble to the right of the bowl for enhanced grip. Length - 4" Height - 2" Width - 1.5"




stokedct.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Or this








Beak Glass - Northstar Yellow & Cobalt Light Honeycomb Chillum


Beak Glass - Northstar Yellow & Cobalt Light Honeycomb Chillum For Sale $200.00




stokedct.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Mamashark and I met 15 yrs ago this month. Probably right around now. This weekend isn't even planned for us. It's a friend's birthday. Lol.
> ...


Has to be crystal for your 15th.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nov 4th


My and your anniversary is November 4th?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has to be crystal for your 15th.


So a quartz banger should be good


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shit dude. Might as well get another one of these 



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My and your anniversary is November 4th?


lol yours and Barbie's. 

I dunno ours lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So a quartz banger should be good


See my post above!

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So a quartz banger should be good


Only if he doesn't want a 16th.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol yours and Barbie's.
> 
> I dunno ours lol


Is it? I believe you.
Come on take a hit, no one’s looking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it? I believe you.
> Come on take a hit, no one’s looking.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

I am out of treadmill lube... Any engineers know something I can use that won't kill it? Or do I have to wait for the real stuff. I should not be talking about lube with this current convo...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am out of treadmill lube... Any engineers know something I can use that won't kill it? Or do I have to wait for the real stuff. I should not be talking about lube with this current convo...


I've seen dildos on bike seats but I don't know how a treadmill would work.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen dildos on bike seats but I don't know how a treadmill would work.....


If you run too slowly, you get a surprise in the rear. Motivational tool. The opposite of a carrot for a donkey, if you will...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am out of treadmill lube... Any engineers know something I can use that won't kill it? Or do I have to wait for the real stuff. I should not be talking about lube with this current convo...


Is the lubricant white? If so any silicone based lubricant should work.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is the lubricant white? If so any silicone based lubricant should work.


It was clear, not white! You think the hardware store has something similar? I might stop by there and check...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you run too slowly, you get a surprise in the rear. Motivational tool. The opposite of a carrot for a donkey, if you will...


Not something that works with this group of yahoos. The carrot would probably work better to get some of these asses to move, especially if that carrot was weed.    

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was clear, not white! You think the hardware store has something similar? I might stop by there and check...


do you still have the old tube? As long as you don't mix different types you should be fine.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you still have the old tube? As long as you don't mix different types you should be fine.


It was given to me by the tech, in an unlabeled spray bottle. I guess the guys at the store may know it by look or touch or smell. I will bring my sketchy oily bottle to the shop. They're gonna make fun of me before helping... *sigh*


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well shit dude. Might as well get another one of these
> 
> View attachment 4968904
> 
> SH420


Ahhh the classics


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am out of treadmill lube... Any engineers know something I can use that won't kill it? Or do I have to wait for the real stuff. I should not be talking about lube with this current convo...


My understanding is it's a 100% Silicone lubricant.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My understanding is it's a 100% Silicone lubricant.


Yes, now I can go in and say that and pretend I am smart. I love you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

Morning all.....hello from Tejas....

Well woke up this morning to a steamy 79F.....yeah we are on our way for a steamy summer....high today 97F but with all incured it will feel like 105....ugh

Coffee is up and it's ready.....

Now these barbacoa taco's are singing to me.......little sauce.....and Bam!....yummy to the tummy....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

....yeah that will open the ol sinus's up.........little greasy imo.....but they were good...


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4968329
> 
> thoughts about using this one....or....wait for it...
> 
> ...


second one


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well shit dude. Might as well get another one of these
> 
> View attachment 4968904
> 
> SH420


mines bigger


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> second one


that was yesterday man......you missed it..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> mines bigger


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that was yesterday man......you missed it..


always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> always a day late and a dollar short.


it was fun.....till the mods showed by B.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

i'll do it again.......

maybe...

that's if the mods let me....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you run too slowly, you get a surprise in the rear. Motivational tool. The opposite of a carrot for a donkey, if you will...


So the destination is just a walk away?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

So all I gotta do is close my eyes and suck it out of a hose?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So all I gotta do is close my eyes and suck it out of a hose?


Yes


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So all I gotta do is close my eyes and suck it out of a hose?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Guys, cmon. Laughing hurts still...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

adulting done and I had a slice of Hawaiian pizza for lunch. 

It's so hot out in the sun today


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> adulting done and I had a slice of Hawaiian pizza for lunch.
> 
> It's so hot out in the sun today


come down this direction....it's 98f right now with 70rh......


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

*Does pineapple have any health risks?*

Consuming too much pineapples may cause tenderness of the mouth as the fruit is a great meat tenderizer. Eating too much pineapples may cause a range of symptoms such as nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, or heartburn due to its high vitamin C content. Furthermore, bromelain, when taken in excess, can cause vomiting, diarrhoea, skin rashes, and excessive menstrual bleeding, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. A report in _Live Science_ noted that bromelain can also interact with certain medications such as antibiotics, anticoagulants, insomnia drugs and tricyclic antidepressants, etc.

Additionally, one should avoid eating unripe pineapple or drinking unripe pineapple juice as it can be dangerous. According to the horticulture department at Purdue University, unripe pineapple is toxic to humans and can lead to severe diarrhea and vomiting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> come down this direction....it's 98f right now with 70rh......


lol I'd melt. It's 86 and 64% right now. comfortable in the shade tho.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *Does pineapple have any health risks?*
> 
> Consuming too much pineapples may cause tenderness of the mouth as the fruit is a great meat tenderizer. Eating too much pineapples may cause a range of symptoms such as nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, or heartburn due to its high vitamin C content. Furthermore, bromelain, when taken in excess, can cause vomiting, diarrhoea, skin rashes, and excessive menstrual bleeding, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. A report in _Live Science_ noted that bromelain can also interact with certain medications such as antibiotics, anticoagulants, insomnia drugs and tricyclic antidepressants, etc.
> 
> Additionally, one should avoid eating unripe pineapple or drinking unripe pineapple juice as it can be dangerous. According to the horticulture department at Purdue University, unripe pineapple is toxic to humans and can lead to severe diarrhea and vomiting.


Your smear campaign in this place of peace is just rude. This belongs in politics, you fiend. FIEND


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

14 Major Side Effects Of Eating Too Many Pineapples - Good Health All


Pineapple ( Ananas comosus )is a delicious crown shaped fruit that grows on the tropical plant of the same name. It is a good source of a number of essential




goodhealthall.com





*14 Major Side Effects of Eating Too Many Pineapples*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *Does pineapple have any health risks?*
> 
> Consuming too much pineapples may cause tenderness of the mouth as the fruit is a great meat tenderizer. Eating too much pineapples may cause a range of symptoms such as nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, or heartburn due to its high vitamin C content. Furthermore, bromelain, when taken in excess, can cause vomiting, diarrhoea, skin rashes, and excessive menstrual bleeding, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. A report in _Live Science_ noted that bromelain can also interact with certain medications such as antibiotics, anticoagulants, insomnia drugs and tricyclic antidepressants, etc.
> 
> Additionally, one should avoid eating unripe pineapple or drinking unripe pineapple juice as it can be dangerous. According to the horticulture department at Purdue University, unripe pineapple is toxic to humans and can lead to severe diarrhea and vomiting.


I did know about it causing sedative effects and possible blood pressure increases if you take an SSRI. I assume you would have to eat a lot for that to happen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *Does pineapple have any health risks?*
> 
> Consuming too much pineapples may cause tenderness of the mouth as the fruit is a great meat tenderizer. Eating too much pineapples may cause a range of symptoms such as nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, or heartburn due to its high vitamin C content. Furthermore, bromelain, when taken in excess, can cause vomiting, diarrhoea, skin rashes, and excessive menstrual bleeding, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. A report in _Live Science_ noted that bromelain can also interact with certain medications such as antibiotics, anticoagulants, insomnia drugs and tricyclic antidepressants, etc.
> 
> Additionally, one should avoid eating unripe pineapple or drinking unripe pineapple juice as it can be dangerous. According to the horticulture department at Purdue University, unripe pineapple is toxic to humans and can lead to severe diarrhea and vomiting.


Reported



Singlemalt said:


> 14 Major Side Effects Of Eating Too Many Pineapples - Good Health All
> 
> 
> Pineapple ( Ananas comosus )is a delicious crown shaped fruit that grows on the tropical plant of the same name. It is a good source of a number of essential
> ...


Reported


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

*Pineapple*






Pineapples are shown to contain bromelain, which can *cause the cervix to soften* and result in an early labor if eaten in large quantities. Many doctors believe pineapple is safe when eaten in small portions, and the fruit contains many helpful nutrients that could prove beneficial. To be safe, however, it's recommended to limit pineapple intake to the first trimester of pregnancy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd melt. It's 86 and 64% right now. comfortable in the shade tho.


melt...lol.....

don't feel bad, i had a couple of guys come from LA area to a car show here......they said the same.....i started laughing..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4969040
> *Pineapple*
> 
> 
> ...


How do you feel about durian fruit?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Anti-pineapplemalt.... :[ I thought we were friends!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How do you feel about durian fruit?


On pizza? Verboten. Otherwise, indifferent


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How do you feel about durian fruit?


It's pretty tasty, I had it freeze dried.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anti-pineapplemalt.... :[ I thought we were friends!!!


Sorry dear, you guys attacked pizza; you wish to eat pineapple on baked flat bread go for it. Just come up with it's own unique name versus co-opting a revered traditional and honored name


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry dear, you guys attacked pizza; you wish to eat pineapple on baked flat bread go for it. Just come up with it's own unique name versus co-opting a revered traditional and honored name


Are you having. a bad day?

Need a hug


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry dear, you guys attacked pizza; you wish to eat pineapple on baked flat bread go for it. Just come up with it's own unique name versus co-opting a revered traditional and honored name


So if I don't like a topping on pizza and you do, I get to say you are profaning pizza? Seems pretty sketchy!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

I just woke up and I thought I saw “Britnay Spears on Afghanistan” in the little box on the news channel.
Put my glasses on to see “Biden speaks on Afghanistan”.
I was looking forward to seeing Britnay!


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So if I don't like a topping on pizza and you do, I get to say you are profaning pizza? Seems pretty sketchy!


ONLY if it's pineapple, which won't happen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So if I don't like a topping on pizza and you do, I get to say you are profaning pizza? Seems pretty sketchy!


Of course, it's my culture. Speaking of, I dislike bakalava, but I had some made with maple syrup that was pretty damned good


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course, it's my culture. Speaking of, I dislike bakalava, but I had some made with maple syrup that was pretty damned good


I had baklava for lunch... weird. I think we are anti soulmates. If we ever meet we might create and destroy matter!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I had baklava for lunch... weird. I think we are anti soulmates. If we ever meet we might create and destroy matter!


I lurves me some entropy


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you having. a bad day?
> 
> Need a hug


Not if you have pineapple breath


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if you have pineapple breath


What about from me? I smell like cucumbers, lamb, and honey 

Get him LG


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

Food is so personal. No one can tell you what you like or what your preferences are. Or whether or not you’re bastardizing a time honored tradition. 

Recipes are stolen and redesigned throughout history. That’s how it works. Chefs rarely create something new, they just put a new spin on something old.

Who is anyone else to tell someone what THEIR preferences are? I had to routinely cook PRIME steaks to well done. At first, it made my hair stand on end, it after a while, it sunk in. If someone likes something, more power to them. 

If someone doesn’t like it, or thinks it’s wrong for whatever reason, then who cares? That person isn’t eating it…you are. Enjoy your life. 

Food is one of greatest pleasures we have. Enjoy it your way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What about from me? I smell like cucumbers, lamb, and honey
> 
> Get him LG


Cuckes and lamb are fine, esp with a little garlic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I dislike baklava




I thought we were friends.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4969054
> 
> I thought we were friends.


I'm allergic to bee jism, when I saw that this one was made with maple syrup I tried it


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> bee jism


More like puke, but I get it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> More like puke, but I get it.


Actually I am, my only allergy. Oddly though, not allergic to bee stings


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm allergic to bee jism, when I saw that this one was made with maple syrup I tried it


that sucks  

Just googled it, they use pecans instead of pistachios looks yummy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if you have pineapple breath


I always brush my teeth after eating


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always brush my teeth after eating


Even at the beach or out hiking in the woods?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Even at the beach or out hiking in the woods?


As long as I have my purse with me I do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> As long as I have my purse with me I do.


was going to ask if I were a cop and searched you would I find a toothbrush/paste


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> was going to ask if I were a cop and searched you would I find a toothbrush/paste


lol probably more than one. They’re my greatest asset


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol probably more than one. They’re my greatest asset


I would hope you packed an assortment of different flavored pastes; morning, afternoon and evening; formal and casual


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I would hope you packed an assortment of different flavored pastes; morning, afternoon and evening; formal and casual


lol not that fancy. I like hello unicorn, it's sparkly and tastes like bubblegum. I don't care if it's made for kids, why should they have all the fun?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol not that fancy. I like hello unicorn, it's sparkly and tastes like bubblegum. I don't care if it's made for kids, why should they have all the fun?


I use bubblegum kids paste too...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I use bubblegum kids paste too...


you’re so immature


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

i had bubblegum last night, that was a good smoke

till someone made me blow it out to quick....not mentioning any names...lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol not that fancy. I like hello unicorn, it's sparkly and tastes like bubblegum. I don't care if it's made for kids, why should they have all the fun?


Same difference 



SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you’re so immature


Did you just call me short? I swear...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Same difference
> 
> View attachment 4969081
> 
> SH420


Never tested on unicorns


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i had bubblegum last night, that was a good smoke
> 
> till someone made me blow it out to quick....not mentioning any names...lol


c2g? IKR... should have had a warning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did you just call me short? I swear...


lol I think you're taller than me


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

You two find any back to school deals........clothing....shoes....toothpaste.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did you just call me short? I swear...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You two find any back to school deals........clothing....shoes....toothpaste.....


@Rsawr I think we could take him.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I think we could take him.


Absolutely. 'Shortnstabby' is my middle name. Let's go.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Absolutely. 'Shortnstabby' is my middle name. Let's go.


I was thinking kick him in the shins with pointy shoes but if you think stabbing is the way to go....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I think we could take him.





Rsawr said:


> Absolutely. 'Shortnstabby' is my middle name. Let's go.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking kick him in the shins with pointy shoes but if you think stabbing is the way to go....


Pointy shoes? I own sneakers and timbs(my queer is showing) Who do you think I am, lol.

We can stab him gently.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> c2g? IKR... should have had a warning.


should have, that was good smoke....sheesh


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> should have, that was good smoke....sheesh


Wait, she's delicious and smoked?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

some of this sounds like something from a Kung Fu Hustle movie....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, she's delicious and smoked?


she was that.....and a very yummy after taste too.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I think we could take him.


Sharpen the end of one of those toothbrushes.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sharpen the end of one of those toothbrushes.


Lg and Rsawr in "shivsters of destiny" ?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lg and Rsawr in "shivsters of destiny" ?


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Even at the beach or out hiking in the woods?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Good night......


Someone's getting some meat tonight


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

On the wawa

SH420


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good night......
> View attachment 4969176
> 
> Someone's getting some meat tonight


Ive got a Red Baron supreme in the oven. Wanna go tradesies?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ive got a Red Baron supreme in the oven. Wanna go tradesies?


Sounds fair to me 

Anniversary...that's what was brought home


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds fair to me
> 
> Anniversary...that's what was brought home


Happy Anniversary.......enjoy 

i'll be sure to have some tomatoes and a cold one just for you.....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lg and Rsawr in "shivsters of destiny" ?


footage of your last fight??


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know they were my plants... I think it was my grapefruit kush run. Hmmm


Mine was either Jabbas Stash or Purple Kush. Can’t remember.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> footage of your last fight??


Come down here and say that to my face, fool.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Come down here and say that to my face, fool.


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Come down here and say that to my face, fool.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

Either you're all masochists, or I am extremely unthreatening.... Rsawr does not mind which it is!


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Either you're all masochists, or I am extremely unthreatening.... Rsawr does not mind which it is!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4969232


Too tall bro. If she were lunging up into a knee cap, maybe. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Either you're all masochists, or I am extremely unthreatening.... Rsawr does not mind which it is!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I always end up just liking the songs you post to make fun of me...


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Sharing is caring.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always end up just liking the songs you post to *tease* me...


FIFY


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


you can tease me wherever and whenever you like.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2021)

I feel like making my avatar my mouth was a bad idea for all the weirdo talk I do... Do you think the mods would ban me flipping off the camera?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I would hope you packed an assortment of different flavored pastes; morning, afternoon and evening; formal and casual


I read this as "Pasties" & carried it through to the answers as well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I read this as "Pasties" & carried it through to the answers as well.


You mean I misspelled it!!??


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

Okie dokie.....  ...exit right


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean I misspelled it!!??


Was hoping for a vid of @Laughing Grass and @Rsawr in a counter rotating sudden death championship match.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2021)

Whew finally got the press warmed up around 4 pm, did 2 dabs and the next thing I know its's 7:30 pm and I'm waking up on the sofa  I had to caffeine up to be here...but many dabs later, I'm revved up...at 11 pm, wonderful . A few more dabs will fix that though.

So I'm glad now I didn't book the cruise for December / January. They are saying avoid them. Plus i was thinking, probably all the ports will be closed, making things even worse....and it involved a flight, so, nope!! 

Not this winter. My vacation will be to sit in front of the fireplace.... the price of propane gas has gone up near 100% already...and it's summer time, WTF. Gonna be a rough winter for a lot of people, again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not this winter. My vacation will be to sit in front of the fireplace.... the price of propane gas has gone up near 100% already...and it's summer time, WTF. Gonna be a rough winter for a lot of people, again


My buddy on the north (ish) east coast has two 500 gallon propane tanks - he fills them when the market is right (late spring I think) - it seems to work for him.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew finally got the press warmed up around 4 pm, did 2 dabs and the next thing I know its's 7:30 pm and I'm waking up on the sofa  I had to caffeine up to be here...but many dabs later, I'm revved up...at 11 pm, wonderful . A few more dabs will fix that though.
> 
> So I'm glad now I didn't book the cruise for December / January. They are saying avoid them. Plus i was thinking, probably all the ports will be closed, making things even worse....and it involved a flight, so, nope!!
> 
> Not this winter. My vacation will be to sit in front of the fireplace.... the price of propane gas has gone up near 100% already...and it's summer time, WTF. Gonna be a rough winter for a lot of people, again


I have propane delivered to my house because I’m in a rural area, I scheduled a delivery for the end of November and didn’t get gas till after Christmas. I couldn’t even bake cookies with my toddler. I fucking hate the propane company.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My buddy on the north (ish) east coast has two 500 gallon propane tanks - he fills them when the market is right (late spring I think) - it seems to work for him.


That's what I did for the past several years also...I have a 500 gallon tank, and propane was about $1 a gallon in the summer, through my coop. This year the the lowest summer price was $2 a gallon through the co-op, and most people are paying closer to $3. If the normal trend continues, it'll be $4 a gallon in the winter.



Metasynth said:


> I have propane delivered to my house because I’m in a rural area, I scheduled a delivery for the end of November and didn’t get gas till after Christmas. I couldn’t even bake cookies with my toddler. I fucking hate the propane company.


What you could do in a pinch is hook your stove up to a gas grill tank. I did that for years in my youth in a mobile home...a tank will last weeks!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)

Good morning. What have I missed? Y’all are a bunch of ruffians.




@shrxhky420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good night......
> View attachment 4969176
> 
> Someone's getting some meat tonight


Even at 3:30 am that looks delicious! I took a screenshot to show Winobarbie that’s what an anniversary meal looks like. I love you, what a great dad and wife, errr I mean husband


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew finally got the press warmed up around 4 pm, did 2 dabs and the next thing I know its's 7:30 pm and I'm waking up on the sofa  I had to caffeine up to be here...but many dabs later, I'm revved up...at 11 pm, wonderful . A few more dabs will fix that though.
> 
> So I'm glad now I didn't book the cruise for December / January. They are saying avoid them. Plus i was thinking, probably all the ports will be closed, making things even worse....and it involved a flight, so, nope!!
> 
> Not this winter. My vacation will be to sit in front of the fireplace.... the price of propane gas has gone up near 100% already...and it's summer time, WTF. Gonna be a rough winter for a lot of people, again


Yes it really is and I'm glad you chose not to go on that cruise. Until the world is vaccinated we are going to be seeing this repeat as variations emerge.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Even at 3:30 am that looks delicious! I took a screenshot to show Winobarbie that’s what an anniversary meal looks like. I love you, what a great dad and wife, errr I mean husband


Thanks, that was good. Went out for some margaritas......wife said they aren't as good as mine........so we went home. And had some more, then grilled the steak over some pecan wood. With a big fresh salad on the side


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy Anniversary.......enjoy
> 
> i'll be sure to have some tomatoes and a cold one just for you.....


Thanks bud


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2021)

Oh yeah morning


Weird......the sun is out. Weather says it's mostly cloudy but this works. Rain later. Think my neighbors will care if I wear my shorts today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah morning
> View attachment 4969486
> 
> Weird......the sun is out. Weather says it's mostly cloudy but this works. Rain later. Think my neighbors will care if I wear my shorts today?


Sharing is caring! Can you paint that on the back? There enough material?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 21, 2021)

Morning RIU . I seen a bunch of you changed your avatars so I followed suit .

@DarkWeb glad you had a good anniversary.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU . I seen a bunch of you changed your avatars so I followed suit .
> 
> @DarkWeb glad you had a good anniversary.


Thanks


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Sooo.... uh,







































































Pineapple 



I heard, last night, that Pineapple refers to swinging. @Singlemalt , thoughts? 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

Pineapple plants are evil. Their leaves are like hacksaw blades, only sharper. I have 2 of them growing on the patio, started from tops. The Mrs wanted to grow them.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

Pretty sure I have never changed my avatar. One time after a RIU update I had to re-upload it, but I uploaded the same pic as always


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

When Dole Pineapple Co. took over and transplanted the HI islands in pineapples; they'd sic guard dogs onto the recalcitrant indigenous workers and chase them through the pineapple fields; the plants would slice them up. Such is corporate employee relations


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

If we’re talking about fruit companies that ruined the world, don’t leave out Chiquita bananas.

After all, they are responsible the term “banana republic”


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If we’re talking about fruit companies that ruined the world, don’t leave out Chiquita bananas.
> 
> After all, they are responsible the term “banana republic”


That was the United Fruit Company


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)

I’d like a fruit salad now please, with innocent grapes, thanks


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 21, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Somewhere in the pacific ocean, there is a solid gyre of disposable toothbrushes... Good job youtube Doug


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If we’re talking about fruit companies that ruined the world, don’t leave out Chiquita bananas.
> 
> After all, they are responsible the term “banana republic”


Don't forget The United Fruit company - they destroyed much of Golfito Costa Rica and then the Panama rust disease struck the plantations and killed all the plants. The banana trees were replaced with Palm oil trees that are terrible for the environment as well. Not to mention during the planting of the trees they dug up/destroyed tons of pre-Columbian artifacts.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That was the United Fruit Company


United fruit company became Chiquita brands international. Same company, different name

much like Standard Fruit Company became Dole.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> United fruit company became Chiquita brands international. Same company, different name


In 1984 and it's Brazilian owned now


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> In 1984 and it's Brazilian owned now


It’s still the same company renamed and under new management. The Chiquita Banana jingle was introduced in 1944 and trademarked by United Fruit Company in 1947.

and I don’t think the Brazilian takeover was until 2014.

a rose by any other name would smell as sweet…


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeah it was. Kinda like Italy is still the Roman Empire?


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

The banana hammock is not affiliated with those companies.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah it was. Kinda like Italy is still the Roman Empire?


No, more like like Smith and Wesson Holding changing their name to American Outdoor Brands Corporation in 2017 in response to the volatility of the firearms market.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

Pineapples-->bananas---> firearms LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pineapples-->bananas---> firearms LOL


Simply engaging in conversation, my bad.

That’s what I get for socializing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Simply engaging in conversation, my bad.
> 
> That’s what I get for socializing.


It's ok; pineapples--->bananas-->firearms--> phallic-->penis


----------



## lokie (Aug 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4969668





Singlemalt said:


> It's ok; pineapples--->bananas-->firearms--> phallic-->penis


Careful you might shoot somebody's eye out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> United fruit company became Chiquita brands international. Same company, different name
> 
> much like Standard Fruit Company became Dole.


I never made the connection.
But their environmental manipulation has been very damaging to the environment.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Simply engaging in conversation, my bad.
> 
> That’s what I get for socializing.


I’m with you. I stopped socializing. Always seems to go wrong for me. Back to dabs and Perry Mason.

Happy Saturday night @Metasynth. This one’s for you.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m with you. I stopped socializing. Always seems to go wrong for me. Back to dabs and Perry Mason.
> 
> Happy Saturday night @Metasynth. This one’s for you.


Love ya, sis!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Love ya, sis!


And I love you


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 22, 2021)

morning to ya!

Fighting a hurricane here, How's the weather?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> morning to ya!
> 
> Fighting a hurricane here, How's the weather?


Well, chicago is built on a swamp. So soggy bottom weather over here. Good luck with fighting a hurricane.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2021)

Morning






Better get my swimmies out......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 22, 2021)

I have that morning hang over voice. Actually a couple of us do. Lol. Some are still missing.  lol. I'm not really that bad. 



Purty tasty. Hits you right in the chest. 
Didn't have much. Just a few sips. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have that morning hang over voice. Actually a couple of us do. Lol. Some are still missing.  lol. I'm not really that bad.
> 
> View attachment 4970263
> 
> ...


ooooo pretty bottle


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have that morning hang over voice. Actually a couple of us do. Lol. Some are still missing.  lol. I'm not really that bad.
> 
> View attachment 4970263
> 
> ...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 22, 2021)

Afternoon RIU . What a week I had. Just felt horrible all week on top of my other everyday pains . Moved the youngest to her dorm out of state  . So last night my cousin showed up and took us out to a new Irish pub with dueling pianos . Good time , good food and a great way to end the week .  No hangover is just a bonus .


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Afternoon RIU . What a week I had. Just felt horrible all week on top of my other everyday pains . Moved the youngest to her dorm out of state  . So last night my cousin showed up and took us out to a new Irish pub with dueling pianos . Good time , good food and a great way to end the week . View attachment 4970325 No hangover is just a bonus .


It may have been more exciting if you heard dueling banjos when you crossed the state line.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have that morning hang over voice. Actually a couple of us do. Lol. Some are still missing.  lol. I'm not really that bad.
> 
> View attachment 4970263
> 
> ...



Nice bottle...

So how many?

Feel ya on the hangover from that, been there a couple of time...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2021)

As much as i like tequila I hate it.
Can never remember what happened & it brings out the Mike Tyson (wanna-be) in me.

I abstain to avoid black eyes & broken noses (mine).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice bottle...
> 
> So how many?
> 
> Feel ya on the hangover from that, been there a couple of time...


Only 2. It was everything leading up to the tequila that got me. Even that was more than I intended. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2021)

One of the cats broke my rig.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> One of the cats broke my rig.
> View attachment 4970641


That little fucking Shit head!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks worried doesn’t he? Little sonofabitch.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 23, 2021)

Good morning RIU .Back to school for kids around here . I’m so glad I don’t have to deal with the school busses on the way to work anymore .

Also glad I don’t have kids in grade school anymore. Let the germ festival begin . Uhg


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah, it's that season. I am wishing all these poor kids the best this fall. What a terrible few years to be under 18 and not have agency....

Good morning, chill people. I think I just won a light


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Good morning, happy monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it's that season. I am wishing all these poor kids the best this fall. What a terrible few years to be under 18 and not have agency....
> 
> Good morning, chill people. I think I just won a light


What did you win?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Made some cookies with my bubba's gift trim yesterday. Three ounces trim to one lb butter is way too much!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did you win?


I guess it's a voucher for 300 bucks on their website? I'd probably go for the new xs2000. It upgrades my current main light to better diodes. :] and a 3x3 would make 300 off their site...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Made some cookies with my bubba's gift trim yesterday. Three ounces trim to one lb butter is way too much!


We will dispose of them over here, no worries.
Having a nice morning, then??


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

Morning






Well that wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be.......still more rain but at least the wind wasn't bad.

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I guess it's a voucher for 300 bucks on their website? I'd probably go for the new xs2000. It upgrades my current main light to better diodes. :] and a 3x3 would make 300 off their site...


Sweet and you can use your old light to fill the 3x3, or turn it into a drying tent.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I guess it's a voucher for 300 bucks on their website? I'd probably go for the new xs2000. It upgrades my current main light to better diodes. :] and a 3x3 would make 300 off their site...


Congrats @Rsawr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We will dispose of them over here, no worries.
> Having a nice morning, then??


Pretty good so far. I slept in to 7 this morning,  That doesn't happen very often. 

How are you doing? 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much flooding your way


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Congrats @Rsawr


Thanks! I love free stuff, and an excuse to have more than one journal to post. Your kitties are adorable. They fully getting along now?



Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty good so far. I slept in to 7 this morning,  That doesn't happen very often.
> 
> How are you doing?


 I feel better today than this weekend! I get to relax. And I am gonna eat some nails, because my iron is low but I don't want to go to the ER cuz hospitals suck. 

Epic plans for the week?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

@Rsawr remember last week when you told me to get my temps up for my seedlings? I've managed to keep them between 78-82 for the past week with a better fan speed controller. Things are growing much faster than I'm used to, transplanted them into their 2 gallon pots on Saturday and they'll probably get their first topping mid week.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Your kitties are adorable. They fully getting along now?


Ada is s still just so hyper, I don’t think I’ve ever seen her walk yet she had to sprint from one side of the house to the next. She charges poor old Sabre at full speed always still and hits him like a brick wall lol. She literally hits him at full speed and flips right over him.

But they are getting closer and closer, she just needs to calm TF down


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

That sounds so cute. No chill at all!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks! I love free stuff, and an excuse to have more than one journal to post. Your kitties are adorable. They fully getting along now?
> 
> 
> I feel better today than this weekend! I get to relax. And I am gonna eat some nails, because my iron is low but I don't want to go to the ER cuz hospitals suck.
> ...


supplements are probably a better choice. 

I have a buddy from school and his wife coming down from North Bay on Wednesday. We're going mountain biking for the day then they're off to visit family. I think I've been in the woods twice this year, I think I'm going to get destroyed lol. Thinking of going to Montreal next weekend, we haven't gone anywhere or stayed in a hotel together since the start of covid.

Any exciting plans for you?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2021)

Good morning @Rsawr @Laughing Grass @DarkWeb and everyone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @Rsawr @Laughing Grass @DarkWeb and everyone.


Good morning, getting ready to run the dogs?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> supplements are probably a better choice.
> 
> I have a buddy from school and his wife coming down from North Bay on Wednesday. We're going mountain biking for the day then their off to visit family. I think I've been in the woods twice this year, I think I'm going to get destroyed lol. Thinking of going to Montreal next weekend, we haven't gone anywhere or stayed in a hotel together since the start of covid.
> 
> Any exciting plans for you?


That sounds really fun! How intense are the trails you are gonna bike? And a mini vacation after, to rest your sore self. 

I gotta do tax amendments, then I am teaching my friend how to grow and foisting my clones off on them. And smoking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds really fun! How intense are the trails you are gonna bike? And a mini vacation after, to rest your sore self.
> 
> I gotta do tax amendments, then I am teaching my friend how to grow and foisting my clones off on them. And smoking.


The ones we'll be hitting up a pretty tame. You don't need body armor or full face helmet, probably too hot for that this week anyway. 






Are you getting your friend started off of clones of your plants?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, getting ready to run the dogs?


Soon, I think, it's been quite cool. Do you have plans for the day?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Much flooding your way


Haven't heard anything yet but it's still early.

Montreal sounds like fun 



bk78 said:


> Ada is s still just so hyper, I don’t think I’ve ever seen her walk yet she had to sprint from one side of the house to the next. She charges poor old Sabre at full speed always still and hits him like a brick wall lol. She literally hits him at full speed and flips right over him.
> 
> But they are getting closer and closer, she just needs to calm TF down
> 
> View attachment 4970793


She's got no brakes! 



curious2garden said:


> Good morning @Rsawr @Laughing Grass @DarkWeb and everyone.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The ones we'll be hitting up a pretty tame. You don't need body armor or full face helmet, probably too hot for that this week anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh. Pretty. I would be too scared for those super wild ones. I have a buddy who comes back with wild bruises and grins on his face. Adrenaline junkies! I would love a hike in a spot like that though.

Yeah, I have a friend who smokes that doesn't grow, and I got a little budget set up for them as an early birthday gift. Little 2x2, 100 watt light, basic exhaust. Gonna give them the 4 healthiest blackberry OG clones, and the rado twins clone that made it. See how they tough it out. Show them the basic nutes I use. Cross my fingers for them, haha


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ooooh. Pretty. I would be too scared for those super wild ones. I have a buddy who comes back with wild bruises and grins on his face. Adrenaline junkies! I would love a hike in a spot like that though.
> 
> Yeah, I have a friend who smokes that doesn't grow, and I got a little budget set up for them as an early birthday gift. Little 2x2, 100 watt light, basic exhaust. Gonna give them the 4 healthiest blackberry OG clones, and the rado twins clone that made it. See how they tough it out. Show them the basic nutes I use. Cross my fingers for them, haha


Very nice of you to help others out and teach them how to grow your own . I have a friend in Elgin that should learn . He grows a garden and makes his own wine . This would be right up his alley . He’d fit in with this crowd.

Fed the plants Saturday and had a nice rain yesterday . They’re looking good and I love the ladybugs hanging out .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Very nice of you to help others out and teach them how to grow your own . I have a friend in Elgin that should learn . He grows a garden and makes his own wine . This would be right up his alley . He’d fit in with this crowd.
> 
> Fed the plants Saturday and had a nice rain yesterday . They’re looking good and I love the ladybugs hanging out .


Haha, well, if that person is ever rolling through chicago shout at me. I can bring a sketchy clone in a ziplock baggie to a park, hahaha. I just want people to be high with a dollar in their pocket.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Soon, I think, it's been quite cool. Do you have plans for the day?


I saw that it was cooler in the mojave than it was here yesterday. Crazy. 

Nothing for me, try to recover from the weekend and put a new ikea bookshelf together. Maybe a nap lol. Fun outings for you? Probably sticking close to home with Covid surging?



Rsawr said:


> Ooooh. Pretty. I would be too scared for those super wild ones. I have a buddy who comes back with wild bruises and grins on his face. Adrenaline junkies! I would love a hike in a spot like that though.
> 
> Yeah, I have a friend who smokes that doesn't grow, and I got a little budget set up for them as an early birthday gift. Little 2x2, 100 watt light, basic exhaust. Gonna give them the 4 healthiest blackberry OG clones, and the rado twins clone that made it. See how they tough it out. Show them the basic nutes I use. Cross my fingers for them, haha


It's a nice area, lots of rock outcroppings. I've crashed more in the parking lot and tame blue trails than I have on black and red trails lol. I think it's cause you're complacent on easy stuff and completely focused when things get a big scary. 

Can you flower four plants in a 2x2? My 3x3 was insane with four plants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Haven't heard anything yet but it's still early.
> 
> Montreal sounds like fun
> 
> ...


Is more supposed to be coming?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw that it was cooler in the mojave than it was here yesterday. Crazy.
> 
> Nothing for me, try to recover from the weekend and put a new ikea bookshelf together. Maybe a nap lol. Fun outings for you? Probably sticking close to home with Covid surging?
> 
> ...


I think if one of the plants makes it, they'll have space for flower...

Haha. I am one of those. I need 4 helmets and a few layers of bubble wrap to make it out on my own two feet. Do you do those drops from the video? How do you have a spine?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks @Rsawr . He’s in his early 70’s and has quite the sense of humor . One day I hope to visit him and stop at one of the famous hotdog spots but this guy likes ketchup up on his .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Thanks @Rsawr . He’s in his early 70’s and has quite the sense of humor . One day I hope to visit him and stop at one of the famous hotdog spots but this guy likes ketchup up on his .


Ewww. Ketchup is fine, but it's not a good dog topping:[ mustard relish and hot peppers. Come on!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think if one of the plants makes it, they'll have space for flower...
> 
> Haha. I am one of those. I need 4 helmets and a few layers of bubble wrap to make it out on my own two feet. Do you do those drops from the video? How do you have a spine?


I wear a tinfoil hat  . I also know all about the ketchup rule…HEE HEE . I’ll take a coney dog “Detroit style“ .


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 23, 2021)

I tried something yesterday but I don’t know if it’s going to work . The male that I had cut down was still pretty green when I checked it out after the rain . Since it wasn’t windy and things were damp I collected some pollen and rubbed it on one of the lower branches female bud hoping for a few seeds for next year .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I tried something yesterday but I don’t know if it’s going to work . The male that I had cut down was still pretty green when I checked it out after the rain . Since it wasn’t windy and things were damp I collected some pollen and rubbed it on one of the lower branches female bud hoping for a few seeds for next year .


Good luck with the experiment!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is more supposed to be coming?


Yeah, it's off and on pouring with a nearly steady drizzle in between. Supposed to pickup in a few hours and then through till about midnight. 

10 years ago when Irene came through it really really messed everything up. This summer kinda reminds me of that summer Irene hit....very wet, so the ground has as much as it can hold......even a little can be just too much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think if one of the plants makes it, they'll have space for flower...
> 
> Haha. I am one of those. I need 4 helmets and a few layers of bubble wrap to make it out on my own two feet. Do you do those drops from the video? How do you have a spine?


I'll hit pretty much anything except large gaps where you don't have anywhere to bail out. A couple of the drops at golden horseshoe are 6+ feet, as long as you land with your nose pointing down, the bike absorbs most of it. You can always tell if it's someone's first time on a drop, they roll up to it, stop on the end and just look out. I always stop to watch 'cuase half the time they'll land on their back wheel and go flying over the bars when their front wheel slams down. Good times!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll hit pretty much anything except large gaps where you don't have anywhere to bail out. A couple of the drops at golden horseshoe are 6+ feet, as long as you land with your nose pointing down, the bike absorbs most of it. You can always tell if it's someone's first time on a drop, they roll up to it, stop on the end and just look out. I always stop to watch 'cuase half the time they'll land on their back wheel and go flying over the bars when their front wheel slams down. Good times!


You’ve never broken a bone I’m guessing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it's off and on pouring with a nearly steady drizzle in between. Supposed to pickup in a few hours and then through till about midnight.
> 
> 10 years ago when Irene came through it really really messed everything up. This summer kinda reminds me of that summer Irene hit....very wet, so the ground has as much as it can hold......even a little can be just too much.


Do landslides start to become a concern there? I think it rained almost every day of July this year.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I tried something yesterday but I don’t know if it’s going to work . The male that I had cut down was still pretty green when I checked it out after the rain . Since it wasn’t windy and things were damp *I collected some pollen and rubbed it on one of the lower branches female bud hoping for a few seeds for next year .*


Good for you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve never broken a bone I’m guessing


Nope all bones intact... knock wood.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope all bones intact... knock wood.


Well be careful young ‘un.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do landslides start to become a concern there? I think it rained almost every day of July this year.


Not as much as houses getting washed down rivers.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Omg I am imagining LG spraypainting the sign for a drop to say "noob-apult" then giggling as they fly off the ends. Like muttley...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a decent weekend....

woke up this morning to a mild 77F, still muggy as all get out, high today 98F.....glad i got my yard work done over the weekend, mowing, weedeating, moving plants around, even reclaimed some soil, also found some plants that just didn't make it....freakin melon plant.....

Welp coffee is up, and it's ready to rock...

......taco time..........potato and egg it is today.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

now that's some spicey hot sauce...........good taco..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Omg I am imagining LG spraypainting the sign for a drop to say "noob-apult" then giggling as they fly off the ends. Like muttley...


lol young guys in large groups are always fun to follow and watch the carnage. 



BudmanTX said:


> now that's some spicey hot sauce...........good taco..


You start in with the hot sauce first thing in the morning? Hard core.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm just gonna leave this here for @Singlemalt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .You start in with the hot sauce first thing in the morning? Hard core.


got to with a taco.....good spicey hot sauce......opens the sinus's, especially if you have allergies like i do today


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got lucky too...Thankfully!! I just got my basement all back together and situated like last week, after my 2 July floods!! 

Just got an email... my cousin who is a few years younger than me just had his leg amputated above the knee as a result of booze! I tried turning him onto weed in our youth but he had a big ol panic attack and was sure he was going to die 

And I just ordered a bunch of tile setting tools. I have 2 small jobs that I think I can do myself, and since my buddy is blowing me off, I guess I'll try! Been watching it be done my whole life, and it ain't rocket science!! Plus these are small small jobs. I have done a little backsplash works, etc...I think I can, I think I can


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We got lucky too...Thankfully!! I just got my basement all back together and situated like last week, after my 2 July floods!!
> 
> Just got an email... my cousin who is a few years younger than me just had his leg amputated above the knee as a result of booze! I tried turning him onto weed in our youth but he had a big ol panic attack and was sure he was going to die
> 
> And I just ordered a bunch of tile setting tools. I have 2 small jobs that I think I can do myself, and since my buddy is blowing me off, I guess I'll try! Been watching it be done my whole life, and it ain't rocket science!! Plus these are small small jobs. I have done a little backsplash works, etc...I think I can, I think I can


How does somebody lose their leg to alcohol?


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We got lucky too...Thankfully!! I just got my basement all back together and situated like last week, after my 2 July floods!!
> 
> Just got an email... my cousin who is a few years younger than me just had his leg amputated above the knee as a result of booze! I tried turning him onto weed in our youth but he had a big ol panic attack and was sure he was going to die
> 
> And I just ordered a bunch of tile setting tools. I have 2 small jobs that I think I can do myself, and since my buddy is blowing me off, I guess I'll try! Been watching it be done my whole life, and it ain't rocket science!! Plus these are small small jobs. I have done a little backsplash works, etc...I think I can, I think I can


I tiled my front bathroom when I put in a shower head, it's not that hard if I can do it...lol. Once I replaced the blade on my tile saw with a better one it went really well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does somebody lose their leg to alcohol?


Diabetes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does somebody lose their leg to alcohol?


possible cirrhosis of the liver?.......c2g my know more with her experience though


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2021)

did I already post this?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4970870
> did I already post this?


I am literally walking to the coffee shop in pajamas, reeking of weed with my hair undone. This is lies. Also double post plz delete.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Diabetes?





BudmanTX said:


> possible cirrhosis of the liver?.......c2g my know more with her experience though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Time for lunch


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4970887


 





Can soemone reply to my shit everyone replyong to people but me


.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am literally walking to the coffee shop in pajamas, reeking of weed with my hair undone. This is lies. Also double post plz delete.


Did you ever figure if it was the postman who stole your seeds?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can soemone reply to my shit everyone replyong to people but me
> 
> 
> .
> ...


yep saw that one.....almost....and i mean almost gave that one the dancing squirrel tag....

pst...i'm still considering it, after current reading


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you ever figure if it was the postman who stole your seeds?


I ordered from ILGM after that and the same thing happened. So I dunno, but the labels getting peeled off and slapped onto another mail item and scanned as delivered. I wanted to reorder their critical mass. It honestly has been my biggest yield...


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can soemone reply to my shit everyone replyong to people but me
> 
> 
> .
> ...


I helped him out with a reply.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for @Singlemalt.
> 
> View attachment 4970865


Why you toy with my emotions?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I helped him out with a reply.


i saw that...lmao


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that...lmao


Check your PM's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Check your PM's.


will do, give me a minute......phone thing right now.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does somebody lose their leg to alcohol?


Slowly, alcoholic peripheral neuropathy, blood dyscrasias, often smoking goes along with it and that speeds up the process.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Why you toy with my emotions?


'cause I like you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slowly, alcoholic peripheral neuropathy, blood dyscrasias, often smoking goes along with it and that speeds up the process.


sucky way to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

should not have worn pants today. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> should not have worn pants today. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be worse.
> 
> View attachment 4970955


What would you recommend in place of pants?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Free cheekin'


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Free cheekin'


Did I post this already......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What would you recommend in place of pants?


Shorts, anything but pants


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4970992


Just think of the atomic wedgie you could give them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

damn that thread didn't last long......lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Quiet here today. Everyone asleep?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

nope....just finishing some emails, bout to start my shipping stuff.......u ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm good, hot and bored, barely made it a block on our walk before the dog said nope and wanted to go home.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

cool

yeah dogs will be that way.....the 2 chi's inside the house.....do the nope move, but the 3 outside really don't even care if it's hot, but i do..run water over them just in case


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

do the other three stay outside all the time? I have to carry mine across the parking lot and road until there's grass for him to walk on when it's hot like this. He knows it too, on the way back he'll stop and wait for me to pick him up to cross the road. 

I feel like his full time servant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4971187


Could you imagine having to trim that beast.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do the other three stay outside all the time? I have to carry mine across the parking lot and road until there's grass for him to walk on when it's hot like this. He knows it too, on the way back he'll stop and wait for me to pick him up to cross the road.
> 
> I feel like his full time servant.


2 do...1 has a choice between inside and out on the porch.....he's still young and green behind the ears....i will say this when there is a major rain storm and freezing rain, or like we had in Feb, they come inside to get out of the elements.......

i always tease my wife bout that too.......so who's training who here?


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could you imagine having to trim that beast.


Would have to establish a trim camp retreat, I know a guy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 2 do...1 has a choice between inside and out on the porch.....he's still young and green behind the ears....i will say this when there is a major rain storm and freezing rain, or like we had in Feb, they come inside to get out of the elements.......
> 
> i always tease my wife bout that too.......so who's training who here?


Do they all get along? I would love to have that many dogs! 



raratt said:


> Would have to establish a trim camp retreat, I know a guy...


I was gonna say first world problems, but it's more @doublejj problems.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they all get along? I would love to have that many dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say first world problems, but it's more @doublejj problems.


the 3 actually do.......the 2 chi's are little asshats around them when they are outside running around.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the 3 actually do.......the 2 chi's are little asshats around them when they are outside running around.......


lol just like little people.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol just like little people.


Ankle biters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol just like little people.


big toe killers


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

this is my big guy....charlie....this weekend he got to get some ice cream, scared the crap out of the guy at the window....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4971224
> 
> this is my big guy....charlie....this weekend he got to get some ice cream, scared the crap out of the guy at the window....


He doesn't look very scary.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4971224
> 
> this is my big guy....charlie....this weekend he got to get some ice cream, scared the crap out of the guy at the window....


Awwwww! what a mug <3


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ankle biters.


my elbow is at the perfect height to do some serious damage to tall guys!


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Why are there short jokes happening again? Who did LG piss off this time?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He doesn't look very scary.


actually he's a big love bug, i've raised him from a puppy....so socializing hardly ever happened with other dogs or people..just me and the wife....i have to warn people about getting around him cause of that.....but once he senses your not a threat or anything he'll give ya a hug...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>





raratt said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Why are there short jokes happening again? Who did LG piss off this time?


Wasn't me. I don't think I've pissed anyone off here, er except maybe the doofuses in the Canadian Patients forum.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wasn't me. I don't think I've pissed anyone off here, er except maybe the doofuses in the Canadian Patients forum.


i'm not saying nothing....nope...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not saying nothing....nope...


Say it! Did I do something that pissed you off? 

Not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wasn't me. I don't think I've pissed anyone off here, er except maybe the doofuses in the Canadian Patients forum.


If you say so. I don't think any of the nice people in here would just start picking on you for no reason. They're all so well behaved in this thread... Gentlemen and ladies all...


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


reported.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you say so. I don't think any of the nice people in here would just start picking on you for no reason. They're all so well behaved in this thread... Gentlemen and ladies all...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wasn't me. I don't think I've pissed anyone off here, er except maybe the doofuses in the Canadian Patients forum.





Rsawr said:


> If you say so. I don't think any of the nice people in here would just start picking on you for no reason. They're all so well behaved in this thread... Gentlemen and ladies all...


I don't know what the pineapple you two are taking about.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what the pineapple you two are taking about.....


@Singlemalt might send a hit after me if I admit to the super hawaiian pizza I ate for lunch. e.x.t.r.a. pineapple :]


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could you imagine having to trim that beast.


I say the same thing about 70’s porn.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Singlemalt might send a hit after me if I admit to the super hawaiian pizza I ate for lunch. e.x.t.r.a. pineapple :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what the pineapple you two are taking about.....


today was kiwi fruit pizza, nothing but love in my heart when I do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I say the same thing about 70’s porn.


I would take a crack at that plant, not so much a 70's bush.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would take a crack at that plant, not so much a 70's bush.


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would take a crack at that plant, not so much a 70's bush.


Rapunzel needs love to.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


who are these commercials targeting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Rapunzel needs love to.


WTF???


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> who are these commercials targeting?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Rapunzel needs love to.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would take a crack at that plant, not so much a 70's bush.


I thought that would be your go to being Greek and all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I thought that would be your go to being Greek and all.
> View attachment 4971355


Lmfao!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I thought that would be your go to being Greek and all.
> View attachment 4971355


can't respond to that without eliciting more responses.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> can't respond to that without eliciting more responses.


Some of us would be more interested than in pineapple


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Diabetes?


Yep


Laughing Grass said:


> sucky way to go


I have not seen him since he was 16, and I was about 25.... but apparently he's been living in a rooming house for years. My own bro did the same thing and is only slightly better now...He has his own apartment at least, but serious mental issues. And everyone else is to blame, always, it seems.

What's really sad with my cousin is it's killing his mom, who is a really sweet classy lady. She is literally on deaths door from depression and poor health.


raratt said:


> I tiled my front bathroom when I put in a shower head, it's not that hard if I can do it...lol. Once I replaced the blade on my tile saw with a better one it went really well.


I'm gonna be tiling tomorrow night!! The first job is 4" x 4" tiles, a repair job of about 70-80 tiles on a shower stall wall. I already repaired the damaged cement board behind it. I have done a few small repairs before and a small backsplash once, and have observed a lot of it being installed...I think it will be fun


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm gonna be tiling tomorrow night!! The first job is 4" x 4" tiles, a repair job of about 70-80 tiles on a shower stall wall. I already repaired the damaged cement board behind it. I have done a few small repairs before and a small backsplash once, and have observed a lot of it being installed...I think it will be fun


You too? I've got 24 4x4 tiles to replace and 4 2X6 boarder pieces. So a considerably smaller job. I've got the cement backer board done, it just need to be trimmed about 1/4 inch on one side. Then this plumbing will hopefully be repaired for the last time for quite a few years. I had been replacing connections as 40 year old solder joints failed one at a time, so I've cut this section of wall out 3 times. On the 3rd one I said screw it and cut everything out and replaced it all, adding some cutoff valves in case anything goes again. That's my task this week. Move my kid back into her own shower and out of the master bathroom.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Good morning my friends.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

@DarkWeb ding you’ve got mail


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. 
Why is 5am the worst hour? Too dark for a walk, not early enough for the forbidden stolen hours to feel truly stolen...?
Hmmmmm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Morning






It's only 70° still but 97%rh..... supposed to be close to 90° today. 

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that happen?  that's awful, lol!
Your air is trying to be ocean. You might want to have a word with it...

How've your tray and molding experiments been goin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does that happen?  that's awful, lol!
> Your air is trying to be ocean. You might want to have a word with it...
> 
> How've your tray and molding experiments been goin?


Bat wings are real.....







Was thinking about hiding in the ac at the shop and do some epoxy today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

good morning peoples


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right there with you here . Yesterday we broke a 73 year old temperature record and it's going to be hotter today.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

I just listened to a podcast where they responded at length to the question "How can I be happy while the world is dying so fast?" 
:[ climate change is spooky stuff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just listened to a podcast where they responded at length to the question "How can I be happy while the world is dying so fast?"
> :[ climate change is spooky stuff


What was the answer? Copious amounts of drugs right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just listened to a podcast where they responded at length to the question "How can I be happy while the world is dying so fast?"
> :[ climate change is spooky stuff


“Men argue. Nature acts.”
~ Voltaire.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What was the answer? Copious amounts of drugs right?


The answer was basically we can still do right by the planet, that even if we don't humanity will almost certainly still be here generations from now struggling and surviving, and eat less beef...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The answer was basically we can still do right by the planet, that even if we don't humanity will almost certainly still be here generations from now struggling and surviving, and eat less beef...


The beef again? I need a hamburger now since I’ve been up since three.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The beef again? I need a hamburger now since I’ve been up since three.


They're not wrong. I ain't here to tell anyone not to eat what they want, though. I am a lazy American, not a climate change activist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The answer was basically we can still do right by the planet, that even if we don't humanity will almost certainly still be here generations from now struggling and surviving, and eat less beef...


We're all fucked, let's get high.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The beef again? I need a hamburger now since I’ve been up since three.


Leftovers for breakfast here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Leftovers for breakfast here
> View attachment 4971614


I'd need a nap if I ate a breakfast like that lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Lunch plans? Wonder if they actually float


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> You too? I've got 24 4x4 tiles to replace and 4 2X6 boarder pieces. So a considerably smaller job. I've got the cement backer board done, it just need to be trimmed about 1/4 inch on one side. Then this plumbing will hopefully be repaired for the last time for quite a few years. I had been replacing connections as 40 year old solder joints failed one at a time, so I've cut this section of wall out 3 times. On the 3rd one I said screw it and cut everything out and replaced it all, adding some cutoff valves in case anything goes again. That's my task this week. Move my kid back into her own shower and out of the master bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 4971477


Fun times!! Here's my project...The backer board has been replaced and is now ready for tile. This is an old basement bathroom in a house I'[m about to sell. Someone had done a repair when they changed the faucet, and it was a terrible repair...theytn used lauan for backer board, lol, and the color tile was way off, so instead of having 2 repairs I peeled it back to have 1 large one....and I had to buy some tile as some is missing and damaged.

My other project is about 70 12 x 12 tiles, to complete my flower room that got expanded, but I think that will actually be easier. 

The sun is shining for the first time in days!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Fun times!! Here's my project...The backer board has been replaced and is now ready for tile. This is an old basement bathroom in a house I'[m about to sell. Someone had done a repair when they changed the faucet, and it was a terrible repair...theytn used lauan for backer board, lol, and the color tile was way off, so instead of having 2 repairs I peeled it back to have 1 large one....and I had to buy some tile as some is missing and damaged.
> 
> My other project is about 70 12 x 12 tiles, to complete my flower room that got expanded, but I think that will actually be easier.
> 
> ...


That looks like a massive headache, can you still find tile that matches? 

The renos are done at my mom's place in AZ and we're having an open house Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lunch plans? Wonder if they actually float
> 
> View attachment 4971632





Laughing Grass said:


> I'd need a nap if I ate a breakfast like that lol.


Exactly what I thought right after I posted it. I'm going to wait until lunch to eat it. Figured I'd better get some stuff done before lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like a massive headache, can you still find tile that matches?
> 
> The renos are done at my mom's place in AZ and we're having an open house Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


Not exactly, but I did find some "restore" type tile and ordered a case of 100 tiles. It's not here yet, and it probably won't be a perfect match, but it'll be better than it is now... I hope, lol.

I have about 40 of the exact tiles, so I'll just fill in the bottom with the new ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Exactly what I thought right after I posted it. I'm going to wait until lunch to eat it. Figured I'd better get some stuff done before lol


Slice it up and make steak fajitas with peppers and onions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Slice it up and make steak fajitas with peppers and onions.


That or over a salad. I also have roasted carrots and beets mmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not exactly, but I did find some "restore" type tile and ordered a case of 100 tiles. It's not here yet, and it probably won't be a perfect match, but it'll be better than it is now... I hope, lol.
> 
> I have about 40 of the exact tiles, so I'll just fill in the bottom with the new ones.


did you figure all this stuff out on your own or are you a in the trades?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That or over a salad. I also have roasted carrots and beets mmmmm


a BIG salad, like the size of your head. 

I can't be hungry already lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What was the answer? Copious amounts of drugs right?


I was going to ask when isn't that the answer.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They're not wrong. I ain't here to tell anyone not to eat what they want, though. I am a lazy American, not a climate change activist.


I'm not a climate activist, or a biologist but eating less beef is not the answer to climate change LOL I could discuss what I think it is but it's too early for that. I need another cup of coffee and a burger with @mysunnyboy


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Leftovers for breakfast here
> View attachment 4971614


Wow that's cooked perfectly (for me)! Nice job, as usual


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not a climate activist, or a biologist but eating less beef is not the answer to climate change LOL I could discuss what I think it is but it's too early for that. I need another cup of coffee and a burger with @mysunnyboy


Beef costs way too much money and energy to produce. It is a good place for Americans unwilling to make other harder choices to reduce their energy footprint. You believe as you please. I'm pretty scorched earth, since I don't want kids...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> a BIG salad, like the size of your head.
> 
> I can't be hungry already lol.


Always be hungry


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Fun times!! Here's my project...The backer board has been replaced and is now ready for tile. This is an old basement bathroom in a house I'[m about to sell. Someone had done a repair when they changed the faucet, and it was a terrible repair...theytn used lauan for backer board, lol, and the color tile was way off, so instead of having 2 repairs I peeled it back to have 1 large one....and I had to buy some tile as some is missing and damaged.
> 
> My other project is about 70 12 x 12 tiles, to complete my flower room that got expanded, but I think that will actually be easier.
> 
> ...


I have a pool tile edge to repair and just got a $1700.00 quote on it. I'm feeling more motivated by the dollar.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Beef costs way too much money and energy to produce. *It is a good place for Americans unwilling to make other harder choices to reduce their energy footprint*. You believe as you please. I'm pretty scorched earth, since I don't want kids...


That's my issue, it's a psychological sop to the hard work that actually needs done. We need to get energy production off this planet and us along with it,


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's my issue, it's a psychological sop to the hard work that actually needs done. We need to get energy production off this planet and us along with it,


Yes! I agree. Very much. But those little bandaid steps DO help. I think it is nice that there are people doing small things like that, if they have no other useful ways of helping. 

The big work is more important, and for bigger people than I. But if they tell me things I can do in my daily life to buy them more time to big brain, sure!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes! I agree. Very much. But those little bandaid steps DO help. I think it is nice that there are people doing small things like that, if they have no other useful ways of helping.
> 
> The big work is more important, and for bigger people than I. But if they tell me things I can do in my daily life to buy them more time to big brain, sure!


Sous viding the frog still ends up with frog for dinner


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sous viding the frog still ends up with frog for dinner


Yes, but frog is more sustainable. :]


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

Someone say fajitas . I’m in anytime ! Good morning RIU .

Nikolai Tesla had this figured out years ago with energy . Geothermal and the sun .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, but frog is more sustainable. :]


Sadly it's a sentinel species, algae otoh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone is good....nice seeing everyone around

nice and steamy 78F this morning......high today 98F....but it will feel hotter than that....bout 101 to 102

Coffee is up and ready to go.....

time to hit the barbacoa taco's, got a little fresh guac to go with it.........


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly it's a sentinel species, algae otoh.


Algae burgers with seaweed fries? That might taste better than it sounds with some sciencey stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes! I agree. Very much. But those little bandaid steps DO help. I think it is nice that there are people doing small things like that, if they have no other useful ways of helping.
> 
> The big work is more important, and for bigger people than I. But if they tell me things I can do in my daily life to buy them more time to big brain, sure!


I’m eating beef. The only “problem” is the methane gas.
It takes a lot of money and energy to eat fake crap too.
If America did EVERYTHING we could for the climate it wouldn’t matter because of China and India, to name two countries. They’re the problem. Imho


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Algae burgers with seaweed fries? That might taste better than it sounds with some sciencey stuff


eww

at least let me eat my taco's please, and i even put the good hot sauce on it.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m eating beef. The only “problem” is the methane gas.
> It takes a lot of money and energy to eat fake crap too.
> If America did EVERYTHING we could for the climate it wouldn’t matter because of China and India, to name two countries. They’re the problem. Imho


Just because that murderer kills 8 people a year and this one only kills 4 does not make the second a good murderer. I order amazon every week, I eat any god damn thing I want and I order it delivered in car. 
I was just answering LGs question about the podcast I like... 
You old people sure love to pick on me :[


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eww
> 
> at least let me eat my taco's please, and i even put the good hot sauce on it.....


Hot sauce is so important here. We gotta get it good and strong before the foodpocalypse happens. You growing some peppers over there? Hehehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

ok taco's done......sorry bout that........something bout seaweed throws me sometimes......guess it prolly one of the reason i never like sushi...js


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok taco's done......sorry bout that........something bout seaweed throws me sometimes......guess it prolly one of the reason i never like sushi...js


It tastes like the dirty ocean floor! Not for everyone. Do you like cooked fish? You grill, right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just because that murderer kills 8 people a year and this one only kills 4 does not make the second a good murderer. I order amazon every week, I eat any god damn thing I want and I order it delivered in car.
> I was just answering LGs question about the podcast I like...
> *You old people sure love to pick on me :[
> *



I haven't picked on you


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just because that murderer kills 8 people a year and this one only kills 4 does not make the second a good murderer. I order amazon every week, I eat any god damn thing I want and I order it delivered in car.
> I was just answering LGs question about the podcast I like...
> *You old people sure love to pick on me* :[


Just having a discussion hun  If we are going pejorative my preferred nom de plume is "boomer" 

It's all good and I mean nothing by it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just having a discussion hun  If we are going pejorative my preferred nom de plume is "boomer"
> 
> It's all good and I mean nothing by it.


Ok boomer


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't picked on you


Yet


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't picked on you


No, but I saw you pick the pineapple off my pizza D;

You guys can pick on me, but you better believe I will whine about it, lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yet


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just having a discussion hun  If we are going pejorative my preferred nom de plume is "boomer"
> 
> It's all good and I mean nothing by it.


I know. That's why I called you old instead of a real insult


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know. That's why I called you old instead of a real insult


In this case old is synonymous with successful and educated

(That's from a public health study from when I was in school. It was found old age correlated with paranoia and education)


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In this case old is synonymous with successful and educated
> 
> (That's from a public health study from when I was in school. It was found old age correlated with paranoia and education)


Hey, you don't get to color in my insult with your own definitions. That's cheating...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, you don't get to color in my insult with your own definitions. That's cheating...


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't picked on you


Nor I, Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nor I, Mornin.


Lies. But I was probably high at the time you were calling me short, and have forgotten... you may believe are safe. For now.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bat wings are real.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it work? - Separatec


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lies. But I was probably high at the time you were calling me short, and have forgotten... you may believe are safe. For now.


Oh youngster,noting provable and factual data can not be termed an insult. At 5'10" he may consider me short and that has no influence over my reality


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh youngster,noting provable and factual data can not be termed an insult. At 5'10" he may consider me short and that has no influence over my reality


Sure it can! You just have to say it to someone with low self esteem. 


Luckily me being short just gets me to the good gifs, hehehe. Now if you call me calm or rational I will come over there and have some words with your midsection...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just because that murderer kills 8 people a year and this one only kills 4 does not make the second a good murderer. I order amazon every week, I eat any god damn thing I want and I order it delivered in car.
> I was just answering LGs question about the podcast I like...
> You old people sure love to pick on me :[


Well Paul Drake Detective Ageny is ready to solve the murders!!!!

Just fooling with you yo. No harm meant.

Oh yeah, I’m Gen X baby, the crazy Gen


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well Paul Drake Detective Ageny is ready to solve the murders!!!!
> 
> Just fooling with you yo. No harm meant.
> 
> Oh yeah, I’m Gen X baby, the crazy Gen


Detectiving sounds so stressful. You should try a joint and ignoring the workds problems!!!

No harm intended, no harm done. Nobody here has come close to Insulting me. Fire away, Pauly


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh youngster,noting provable and factual data can not be termed an insult. At 5'10" he may consider me short and that has no influence over my reality


I'm only 5'14". My son is about 5'20".


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm only 5'14". My son is about 5'20".


I know lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm only 5'14". My son is about 5'20".


Hey, I got a few above 5 for now. Once I hit 45... 






Hope you hit your head on a low hanging fruit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, I got a few above 5 for now. Once I hit 45...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you hit 45, you'll begin to shrink; esp if you did any parachute jumps when younger


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm not old!

Actually just got carded.......but it's probably the mask lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Detectiving sounds so stressful. You should try a joint and ignoring the workds problems!!!
> 
> No harm intended, no harm done. Nobody here has come close to Insulting me. Fire away, Pauly


I’m not the insulting type, well not intentionally anyway lol

My mom and dad are real bad with covid and I’ve had a rough morning as they put her in icu and on a ventilator. He’s in critical care.

I swear to God y’all no sad emojis!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m not the insulting type, well not intentionally anyway lol
> 
> My mom and dad are real bad with covid and I’ve had a rough morning as they put her in icu and on a ventilator. He’s in critical care.
> 
> I swear to God y’all no sad emojis!


 is this ok big sis?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m not the insulting type, well not intentionally anyway lol
> 
> My mom and dad are real bad with covid and I’ve had a rough morning as they put her in icu and on a ventilator. He’s in critical care.
> 
> I swear to God y’all no sad emojis!


How old are they?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m not the insulting type, well not intentionally anyway lol
> 
> My mom and dad are real bad with covid and I’ve had a rough morning as they put her in icu and on a ventilator. He’s in critical care.
> 
> I swear to God y’all no sad emojis!


I heard about that a bit. Sorry they're not doing well.  if you need anything and for some reason I have it, lemme know!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> is this ok big sis?


Absolutely little brother


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Fun times!! Here's my project...The backer board has been replaced and is now ready for tile. This is an old basement bathroom in a house I'[m about to sell. Someone had done a repair when they changed the faucet, and it was a terrible repair...theytn used lauan for backer board, lol, and the color tile was way off, so instead of having 2 repairs I peeled it back to have 1 large one....and I had to buy some tile as some is missing and damaged.
> 
> My other project is about 70 12 x 12 tiles, to complete my flower room that got expanded, but I think that will actually be easier.
> 
> ...



Wow! Good luck with tile matching. The first time I tried to match the tile I missed, by a lot. The original was bone and I put off-white next to it and they're not remotely close to the same color. The last time I tiled up I got lucky and found one old tile that hadn't broken with a serial number on it. We took it to Lowes and they couldn't find the number, so we called around to tile stores until we found someone who could search more than one or two databases and they found the original maker of the tiles. We got in touch with them and they had 1 full box of tiles and 1 partial box of border pieces in the warehouse and those boxes were the end of that color for good. So I just got what they had left. I've got enough tiles to redo the master bathroom once this is done. 

We have no real plans to sell but we're not planning to stay either so I guess technically I'm fixing this stuff for eventual resale, but that won't be for several years. Mostly I want to get my pre-adolscent back in her own bathroom and out of our way in the mornings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I heard about that a bit. Sorry they're not doing well.  if you need anything and for some reason I have it, lemme know!


Thanks friend I appreciate it.

@Singlemalt she just turned 70 and he’s 76.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

And yeah I asked them to vaccinate every day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

I’m thinking a pretty bottle of takilya sounds good about now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hot sauce is so important here. We gotta get it good and strong before the foodpocalypse happens. You growing some peppers over there? Hehehe


heard a little bou that did ya......yeah my peppers crop....some came in, others took it in the shorts as it were....and i think i got more problems in the garden too...offical results will come later on....



Rsawr said:


> It tastes like the dirty ocean floor! Not for everyone. Do you like cooked fish? You grill, right?


i love cooked or grilled fish and i grill a lot too...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m thinking a pretty bottle of takilya sounds good about now.


That's what I got carded for! 

Margarita?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lunch plans? Wonder if they actually float
> 
> View attachment 4971632


Is that a "Greek" Salad?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I got carded for!
> View attachment 4971710
> Margarita?


love the stuff and love margarita's.......just i have to stay away from the straight stuff.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> heard a little bou that did ya......yeah my peppers crop....some came in, others took it in the shorts as it were....and i think i got more problems in the garden too...offical results will come later on....
> 
> 
> 
> i love cooked or grilled fish and i grill a lot too...


You making hot sauce?

I have a pretty good amount of jalapenos and habaneros this year.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that a "Greek" Salad?





DarkWeb said:


> That's what I got carded for!
> View attachment 4971710
> Margarita?


Olive oil in baths sounds messy.... 

Getting carded is very funny to me, unless it's the stupid jerk who insists I am like 12, and that my ID needs confiscated. 

Is margaritas in sippy cups a thing? You could redip the nip every sip... in salt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hot sauce is so important here. We gotta get it good and strong before the foodpocalypse happens. You growing some peppers over there? Hehehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You making hot sauce?
> 
> I have a pretty good amount of jalapenos and habaneros this year.


thinking about it, wife has been bugging me to make some......

i had a fair harvest of jalapenos this year, and a not bad harvest on the cayannes.......just wish one of the peppers that were gifted to me would have made it.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> love cooked or grilled fish and i grill a lot too...


I grilled an Ahi steak last night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I grilled an Ahi steak last night.


so when should i be over....asking for a friend


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You could redip the nip every sip... in salt.


Nope, not going there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not going there.


you need this::



jc


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not going there.


The margarit' teat! It markets itself


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

I like to shoot it with a ruby red grapefruit instead of lemon slice


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

couple good thing...is i have an okra seed harvest as well, my Detura(seeds) are coming in......and that vine is starting to seed too....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not going there.


That was called the "Nome Shot" years ago in the Board of Trade saloon (google if you must).
Feisty larger gal delivered it in classic fashion.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not old!
> 
> Actually just got carded.......but it's probably the mask lol


I got carded on Sunday at a beach bar. Had to go back to the car and get my ID like a schmuck. The whole time I was thinking bitch I'm like ten years older than you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that a "Greek" Salad?


Not my pic... but I'm not seeing any feta.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

three pages in two hours, it's hard to keep up lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I grilled an Ahi steak last night.


I grilled a rib eye last night and then 
I don't know why either. So I'm putting off my breakfast of Loganiza and eggs.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That was called the "Nome Shot" years ago in the Board of Trade saloon (google if you must).
> Feisty larger gal delivered it in classic fashion.







__





Press Democrat 18 July 1900 — California Digital Newspaper Collection







cdnc.ucr.edu


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> three pages in two hours, it's hard to keep up lol.


I gave up trying ages ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, it didn't end up like that thank goodness.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, it didn't end up like that thank goodness.


Always ends well when you can walk out of the bar


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Always ends well when you can walk out of the bar


But the stories from when you can't are often very good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

the best stories are when you get thrown out, and your sitting on the ground going "damn that was fun"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I gave up trying ages ago.


I try but something always grabs my attention away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But the stories from when you can't are often very good.


Have you ever been thrown out of a bar?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever been thrown out of a bar?


Nope. I have never even gotten drunk at a bar. I hate bars. You?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I try but something always grabs my attention away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. I have never even gotten drunk at a bar. I hate bars. You?


Really? I love night clubs and dancing. I came close to being kicked out of a campus bar, they stopped serving me and I had to stay at the table.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? I love night clubs and dancing. I came close to being kicked out of a campus bar, they stopped serving me and I had to stay at the table.


I am not a partier or a dancer. I hate loud sustained music, and strangers piss me off. I don't even know how I ended up in HERE talking to strangers...

Now going to get 2 or 3 drinks at a dive, then going to someone's house to hang out with everyone... that I like.

Campuses have bars? Damn, that sounds crazy. Did you actually stay at the table?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Lol I like house parties too. Just something about a crowd of people moving as one to loud music. Gets me right in the feels.

There's a bunch of campus bars and clubs here. My favourite is still the dance cave, they only open Friday and Saturday at 10pm. Cover is $10 or free with your student card. They let me in with no charge with my alumni card lol.

I got sick no long after they cut me off so my friends took me home.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I like house parties too. Just something about a crowd of people moving as one to loud music. Gets me right in the feels.
> 
> There's a bunch of campus bars and clubs here. My favourite is still the dance cave, they only open Friday and Saturday at 10pm. Cover is $10 or free with your student card. They let me in with no charge with my alumni card lol.
> 
> I got sick no long after they cut me off so my friends took me home.


Huh, if there is loud music I am usually in a corner with earplugs in hehehe.

God, there would have been so many bad decisions if our school didn't try to pretend alcohol didn't exist. Eeep.
How are you alive


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2021)

Neat.

Considering I've been here since 2008, that's kinda low I think.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Huh, if there is loud music I am usually in a corner with earplugs in hehehe.
> 
> God, there would have been so many bad decisions if our school didn't try to pretend alcohol didn't exist. Eeep.
> How are you alive


I mainly drank water, booze was too expensive. And lots of ecstacy. 

You ever go to the big pride parties? They must be really loud... they get pretty crazy here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Neat.
> 
> Considering I've been here since 2008, that's kinda low I think.
> 
> View attachment 4971827


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4971834










#TrueStory


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> #TrueStory


8,954 posts in less than three years, I think I need an intervention.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I mainly drank water, booze was too expensive. And lots of ecstacy.
> 
> You ever go to the big pride parties? They must be really loud... they get pretty crazy here.


I have never done an illegal drug... where I had mushies was technically legal. I am as unwieldy, and nerdy as I sound, LG. I have made friends with like 6 septuagenarians here...

I don't do parties. Especially the pride ones. Those are the loudest and scariest. Where people grab you without asking...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have never done an illegal drug... where I had mushies was technically legal. I am as unwieldy, and nerdy as I sound, LG. I have made friends with like 6 septuagenarians here...
> 
> I don't do parties. Especially the pride ones. Those are the loudest and scariest. Where people grab you without asking...


Girl we have to go party together. You're a flower waiting to bloom!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have never done an illegal drug... where I had mushies was technically legal. I am as unwieldy, and nerdy as I sound, LG. I have made friends with like 6 septuagenarians here...
> 
> I don't do parties. Especially the pride ones. Those are the loudest and scariest. Where people grab you without asking...


Yeah......just don't try to keep pace if we ever hang lol.......make sure you take off your shoes before you pass out........


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Girl we have to go party together. You're a flower waiting to bloom!


I am a happy dandelion in my corner. But if you wanna deal with the puffy stuff getting blown around when you take me out, then sure. Lemme know when I can plan a party-cation up in Canada


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah......just don't try to keep pace if we ever hang lol.......make sure you take off your shoes before you pass out........
> 
> View attachment 4971857


I wear flats, and I am no stranger to passing out at a 'party' it's just more intimate when it's your close friends throwing up with you, is all. Hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am not a partier or a dancer. I hate loud sustained music, and strangers piss me off. I don't even know how I ended up in HERE talking to strangers...
> 
> Now going to get 2 or 3 drinks at a dive, then going to someone's house to hang out with everyone... that I like.
> 
> Campuses have bars? Damn, that sounds crazy. Did you actually stay at the table?


In Los Angeles Disneyland has bar(S). That's when I really began to like the place


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In Los Angeles Disneyland has bar(S). That's when I really began to like the place


That's my speed...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have never done an illegal drug... where I had mushies was technically legal. I am as unwieldy, and nerdy as I sound, LG. I have made friends with like 6 septuagenarians here...
> 
> I don't do parties. Especially the pride ones. Those are the loudest and scariest. Where people grab you without asking...


Sounds like my wife. For years her ringer on my phone was Adam Ants Goodie Two Shoes because well that was her. She loosened up considerably after I got her to take a small dose of molly. Still the cheapest date in three states, definately a two hit wonder, but a lot more relaxed than back in college and our 20's.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Sounds like my wife. For years her ringer on my phone was Adam Ants Goodie Two Shoes because well that was her. She loosened up considerably after I got her to take a small dose of molly. Still the cheapest date in three states, definately a two hit wonder, but a lot more relaxed than back in college and our 20's.


Sone people do not like parties and loud noises. You cannot force it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wear flats, and I am no stranger to passing out at a 'party' it's just more intimate when it's your close friends throwing up with you, is all. Hahaha


Shoes are the rules...growing up if you passed out with them on you where going to be at least drawn on. If you took them off......you where safe and protected by the ones that know this party rule.

It's best when they wake up and no one says anything.....so then they go out in public and get coffee with a big penis in permanent marker on their face


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shoes are the rules...growing up if you passed out with them on you where going to be at least drawn on. If you took them off......you where safe and protected by the ones that know this party rule.
> 
> It's best when they wake up and no one says anything so then they go out in public and get coffee with a big penis in permanent marker on their face


I had someone sharpie my glasses when I fell asleep. I was furious. 

You ever had the big black dick on your face? Or have you woven drunkenly between markers successfully?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I had someone sharpie my glasses when I fell asleep. I was furious.
> 
> You ever had the big black dick on your face? Or have you woven drunkenly between markers successfully?


Never.......that's why I said "Don't try to keep up" 














Someone would be broken if they sharpied my glasses though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am a happy dandelion in my corner. But if you wanna deal with the puffy stuff getting blown around when you take me out, then sure. Lemme know when I can plan a party-cation up in Canada


You'd have a blast with us. My friends are awesome, everyone looks out for each other... just good clean wholesome fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In Los Angeles Disneyland has bar(S). That's when I really began to like the place


Ever see drunks staggering around disneyland?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never.......that's why I said "Don't try to keep up"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The secret to my success was passing out in the ivy. If they can't find you they can't Sharpie you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

car is showing 33°


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever see drunks staggering around disneyland?


Nope


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever been thrown out of a bar?


I got thrown out of college. Does that count? 
Oh wait I’ve actually thrown people out. What’s that good for?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The secret to my success was passing out in the ivy. If they can't find you they can't Sharpie you.


Shit, this one guy had a habit of sleeping with his eyes open! It works, freaked us all out nobody could do it without cracking up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


Let me rephrase that, were you a drunk staggering around Disneyland?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I got thrown out of college. Does that count?
> Oh wait I’ve actually thrown people out. What’s that good for?


Why were you thrown out of college?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why were you thrown out of college?


BINGO! Got a full card.

/They let me back in though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why were you thrown out of college?


DRINKING lol they said why don’t you sit out a semester and decide if you want to come back.
All we did was







I’ve been to a Rick James concert. I bet I’m alone on that one


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Let me rephrase that, were you a drunk staggering around Disneyland?






Honey I don't stagger I sashay.....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> DRINKING lol they said why don’t you sit out a semester and decide if you want to come back.
> All we did was
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was gambling. I gambled at the pool hall so much to pay for school that I wasn't doing homework or going to classes. Ironically, I got kicked out of the pool hall a couple of times for drinking too much after I was given the cool down semseter by the school. So technically getting kicked out of school lead to me getting kicked out of the bar/pool hall. Then I went back and sobered up completely until my 30's, and the rest is a story of a 1000 RIU posts. Still don't drink, that was a hard semester out of school.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> make sure you take off your clothes before you pass out........


fify


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

I’m a gen x but never seen a Rick James concert . Tried college but that’s when I found weed and the arcade. Then when I got into the trades pot was like a must have tool to deal with all the TOOLS you had to work with.  I married young and had kids while all my friends were out partying chasing girls . But when the boys did get me out of the house they made dam sure I had a good time .


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

I also get carded and I’m at the mid century mark . Sure does piss the Mrs off . Last week moving the daughter into the dorm I was just sitting in my chair by the door with some stuff waiting for the others . A older lady came right up to me and told me good luck with your classes . The look on my wife’s face was priceless. She really hates it when they ask me if shes my mom and I’m older than her .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

i'm not even going into mine......::::::shutters:::::


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

@BudmanTX  I think I have your avatar .  You old enough to remember when Budweiser used him for promo?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @budman I think I have your avatar .  You old enough to remember when Budweiser used him for promo?


you might be missing a couple of letters there....js

yeah i remember the bud promo......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

i need a beer and some space tomatoes.....that last customer....ugh


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

I found the space tomatoes  but a nice cold beer sounds really good !


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i need a beer and some space tomatoes.....that last customer....ugh


5:35 here........js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 5:35 here........js


lol...i wish i was that close.......still got a hr to go......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol...i wish i was that close.......still got a hr to go......


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

My watch is broke at 4:20 and Friday will always be Frieday to me .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

hey @DarkWeb


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

@Rsawr or anyone for that matter I think you would really enjoy a stay at one of the Margaritaville‘s resorts . I’m a homebody but even I had a good time .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Rsawr or anyone for that matter I think you would really enjoy a stay at one of the Margaritaville‘s resorts . I’m a homebody but even I had a good time .


nope never been......i have been on a beach with pitches of margarita's, with crab boiling, fishing poles out, and a ice chest full of beer before......just saying


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

Sounds like heaven .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @DarkWeb


Yeah, I'd do that


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Beaches and beers sounds great. If it's a margarita and a pool I don't mind :] 
What food do they serve at Margaritaville?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Making sad solo dinner tonight, i should order mcdonalds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Rsawr or anyone for that matter I think you would really enjoy a stay at one of the Margaritaville‘s resorts . I’m a homebody but even I had a good time .


Inclusive resorts are the way to go if eating and drinking is your thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making sad solo dinner tonight, i should order mcdonalds.


LOL sad solo dinners become happy celebrations with liquor and weed.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Inclusive resorts are the way to go if eating and drinking is your thing.


Make it a Happy Meal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4971925 Sounds like heaven .


it was, i haven't done that in my years though.....


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Beaches and beers sounds great. If it's a margarita and a pool I don't mind :]
> What food do they serve at Margaritaville?


Just about anything you can think of . The one in Hollywood Fld. I think has five restaurants but you have the whole boardwalk between you and the beach . Restaurants everywhere .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL sad solo dinners become happy celebrations with liquor and weed.


I got the weed covered, no booze in the house that I want to drink.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Make it a Happy Meal.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Make it a Happy Meal.


Just add peanut butter !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Make it a Happy Meal.


I kinda do want the Ron's gone Wrong toy that they're giving out right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda do want the Ron's gone Wrong toy that they're giving out right now.


Do it! You need to teach them not to leave you alone!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do it! You need to teach them not to leave you alone!


Wish I had the mcdonalds cheer squad before I opened the soup.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wish I had the mcdonalds cheer squad before I opened the soup.


There's always room for second dinner!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There's always room for second dinner!


lol I like you... have I said that? 

I'm stuffed on goldfish crackers.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wish I had the mcdonalds cheer squad before I opened the soup.


You can put some Sarah Wrap over it, or go completely off the rails and dump it


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

And the crowd chants "Dump it, Dump it" Happy meal!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You can put some Sarah Wrap over it, or go completely off the rails and dump it





Singlemalt said:


> And the crowd chants "Dump it, Dump it" Happy meal!!


Should have dumped it, it was crappy canned soup that tasted like crap. Goldfish crackers were good tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

You don't eat well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't eat well


I chew with my mouth closed.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I chew with my mouth closed.


That's what matters. Don't let DelicatessenWeb bother you. Canned food is good too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't eat well


I normally eat better than that. I had half a grapefruit, grapes and toast for breakfast. Salad, cottage cheese and the other half of the grapefruit for lunch… then shit for dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I chew with my mouth closed.


Yay you're in your 30's!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's what matters. Don't let DelicatessenWeb bother you. Canned food is good too.


Have you seen my meat!?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yay you're in your 30's!


kinda feeling picked on here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you seen my meat!?


I bet you say that to all the girls.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you seen my meat!?


It is very good perfectly cooked meat. And it isn't in either of OUR fridges, so you hush. 
I'mma come creech in ya cabinets if you keep posting tasty food.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's what matters. Don't let DelicatessenWeb bother you. Canned food is good too.


I haven't found a canned soup that I really like compared to home made. Canned tuna and turkey get two thumbs up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't found a canned soup that I really like compared to home made. Canned tuna and turkey get two thumbs up.


Tomato with real cheddar, melted in, and if you want it really filling......drop an egg or two in it.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I normally eat better than that. I had half a grapefruit, grapes and toast for breakfast. Salad, cottage cheese and the other half of the grapefruit for lunch… then shit for dinner.


Whats for dessert?

Be nice to the server.

*Angry Woman Served Poop In Ice Cream Cone After Complaining To Manager*



Raymond Burr, was ordered to give a DNA sample to be tested against the human feces found in Hill’s ice cream cone. 










Angry Woman Served Poop In Ice Cream Cone After Complaining To Manager - Now8News


ANN ARBOR, MI – A single mother and her 4 children were trying to enjoy a night out for some ice cream at a local ice...




now8news.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Whats for dessert?
> 
> Be nice to the server.
> 
> ...


Shitty service.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I normally eat better than that. I had half a grapefruit, grapes and toast for breakfast. Salad, cottage cheese and the other half of the grapefruit for lunch… then shit for dinner.


Fructose, fructose, fructose, you don't eat well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Whats for dessert?
> 
> Be nice to the server.
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

Tomato soup and melted cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Yep, and Mr Burr is totally fucked. Fired, sued and perhaps jail time; never get a job in food service again and everyone knows his name.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 24, 2021)

Maybe don’t put your feces in someone else’s food, no matter how much of a Karen they are being…

pretty sure I would rather look someone in the eye while sliding a blade into their belly, as opposed to feeding them my shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tomato soup and melted cheese sandwiches.


And fried bologna!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fructose, fructose, fructose, you don't eat well


Respectfully I'm going to have to disagree. 

An adult should eat at an absolute minimum five servings of fruits and vegetables per day, ideally more. Roughly 40-45% of natural fructose is directly burned as energy and only 30% is metabolized. You can't really compare natural with high fructose corn syrup IMHO. I burn about a 600 calories a day working out, I'm not trying to lose weight and I don't have liver issues.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, and Mr Burr is totally fucked. Fired, sued and perhaps jail time; never get a job in food service again and everyone knows his name.


I can't imagine being that impulsive that I'd throw everything away 'cause someone pissed me off. There's got to be something wrong with him. Not excusing him at all. 

Never worked in the food industry, but it sounds like a shitty line of work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tomato with real cheddar, melted in, and if you want it really filling......drop an egg or two in it.


Can't get behind tomato soup, it feels like you're eating spaghetti sauce.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't get behind tomato soup, it feels like you're eating spaghetti sauce.


No no no you don't know what I'm talking about. Nothing like sauce. Not even close.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No no no you don't know what I'm talking about. Nothing like sauce. Not even close.


Like the andy warhol painting. Maybe the cheese would do it, on its own.. meh


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Whats for dessert?
> 
> Be nice to the server.
> View attachment 4972004
> ...


No no no, leave him out of it!
Paul Drake Detective Agency will get to the bottom  of this!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Whats for dessert?
> 
> Be nice to the server.
> 
> ...


Shame. He was good in “Ironside”.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Anyone hear from @Jeffislovinlife ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Shame. He was good in “Ironside”.


Okay now @Paul Drake's post makes sense.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Anyone hear from @Jeffislovinlife ?


I knew it was quieter these past two days. Hope he's okay.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 24, 2021)

I’m the FNG here and I thought the same thing this morning .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay now @Paul Drake's post makes sense.







Raymond Burr was in this too. I was too young to watch, but I remember the theme floating up the stairs. Deliciously noir.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I knew it was quieter these past two days. Hope he's okay.


Same here, @MICHI-CAN any word on Jeff's whereabouts?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, @MICHI-CAN any word on Jeff's whereabouts?


No word. I wish. Concerned here as well. Wish him the best.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m the FNG here and I thought the same thing this morning .


FNG?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> FNG?


Friendly New Guy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Raymond Burr was in this too. I was too young to watch, but I remember the theme floating up the stairs. Deliciously noir.


I've heard that opening to ironside before. Kinda annoying!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> *Fucking* New Guy


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Friendly


LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

He does seem friendly.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And fried bologna!


My dad used to make Fried Bologna sandwiches, wonderful memory, thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He does seem friendly.


I remember Bob Hope calling the B-52 the Big Ugly Friendly Fella. He got a laugh from his Viet Nam audience. BUFF, the nickname, meant Big Ugly Fat Fucker.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I remember Bob Hope calling the B-52 the Big Ugly Friendly Fella. He got a laugh from his Viet Nam audience. BUFF, the nickname, meant Big Ugly Fat Fucker.


Dad was a frequent flyer on that beautiful bitch the BUFF.

And "Friendly Fella" is close if you loved her.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wow! Good luck with tile matching. The first time I tried to match the tile I missed, by a lot. The original was bone and I put off-white next to it and they're not remotely close to the same color. The last time I tiled up I got lucky and found one old tile that hadn't broken with a serial number on it. We took it to Lowes and they couldn't find the number, so we called around to tile stores until we found someone who could search more than one or two databases and they found the original maker of the tiles. We got in touch with them and they had 1 full box of tiles and 1 partial box of border pieces in the warehouse and those boxes were the end of that color for good. So I just got what they had left. I've got enough tiles to redo the master bathroom once this is done.
> 
> We have no real plans to sell but we're not planning to stay either so I guess technically I'm fixing this stuff for eventual resale, but that won't be for several years. Mostly I want to get my pre-adolscent back in her own bathroom and out of our way in the mornings.




This is about as far as I can go with the original tiles, and the ones I ordered are still on a dock in Texas...Ugh! They were supposed to be here by tomorrow. I know they won't match perfect, and that's why I am trying to keep them low and out of sight. I was originally going to blend whites in, but decided on attempting to match it.

But yeah, easy, peasey!! The prep was the hard part, repairing the wall.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay now @Paul Drake's post makes sense.


We should talk babe…


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4972109
> 
> This is about as far as I can go with the original tiles, and the ones I ordered are still on a dock in Texas...Ugh! They were supposed to be here by tomorrow. I know they won't match perfect, and that's why I am trying to keep them low and out of sight. I was originally going to blend whites in, but decided on attempting to match it.
> 
> But yeah, easy, peasey!! The prep was the hard part, repairing the wall.


Nice, but weird, job! I'm good with weird


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, @MICHI-CAN any word on Jeff's whereabouts?


He's alive.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He's alive.


Give him my love and concern, hun, thank you.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4972109
> 
> This is about as far as I can go with the original tiles, and the ones I ordered are still on a dock in Texas...Ugh! They were supposed to be here by tomorrow. I know they won't match perfect, and that's why I am trying to keep them low and out of sight. I was originally going to blend whites in, but decided on attempting to match it.
> 
> But yeah, easy, peasey!! The prep was the hard part, repairing the wall.


i find this gloryhole strangely arousing. I especially like all the tick-marks in tape you made to mark all the strange dicks that have been serviced there…


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? I love night clubs and dancing. I came close to being kicked out of a campus bar, they stopped serving me and I had to stay at the table.


I got banned for life twice in one week from a local club in my younger days. Those were the days


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2021)

Only in Australia


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2021)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Morning


Who's ready for a bong rip?

Hot and humid today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I got banned for life twice in one week from a local club in my younger days. Those were the days


How'd you get back in after the first ban?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4972261
> 
> Who's ready for a bong rip?
> ...


Morning, happy hump day. 

No weed for me, got friends coming by to go for a bike ride. I'm thinking about faking an injury so I don't have to go out in that heat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How'd you get back in after the first ban?


Probably walked.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy hump day.
> 
> No weed for me, got friends coming by to go for a bike ride. I'm thinking about faking an injury so I don't have to go out in that heat.


Slept funny....you have a cramp usually works......just keep your head tilted sideways and tell them you can't straighten it. Although if they feel bad and want to stay with you all day it's going to be tough faking it all day......you might slip up and get caught faking and get laughed at


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Slept funny....you have a cramp usually works......just keep your head tilted sideways and tell them you can't straighten it. Although if they feel bad and want to stay with you all day it's going to be tough faking it all day......you might slip up and get caught faking and get laughed at


They're northern Ontario people and definitely not used to this heat, I was thinking that I just suggest we go hit up a patio instead. I'd definitely get called out if I made something up.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're northern Ontario people and definitely not used to this heat, I was thinking that I just suggest we go hit up a patio instead. I'd definitely get called out if I made something up.


Tell them the truth, laugh and suggest someplace cool, and remember, often alcohol and weed are appreciated. That takes a lot of the sting out. Oh and start using the excuse you're too old for XXXX in YYYY conditions, seems to work for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Anyone want to post cute dog pics to make me smile? My whiskey dog might not make it and I don't get to be there... covid sucks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tell them the truth, laugh and suggest someplace cool, and remember, often alcohol and weed are appreciated. That takes a lot of the sting out. Oh and start using the excuse you're too old for XXXX in YYYY conditions, seems to work for me.


I just made reservations for the beach club at 1:30, it's steps from Woodbine beach with a nice view of the city skyline. 
High of 91°, feels like 109° with thunderstorms. Fuck that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just made reservations for the beach club at 1:30, it's steps from Woodbine beach with a nice view of the city skyline.
> High of 91°, feels like 109° with thunderstorms. Fuck that.
> 
> View attachment 4972305


Sounds like fun. Can you swim there?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just made reservations for the beach club at 1:30, it's steps from Woodbine beach with a nice view of the city skyline.
> High of 91°, feels like 109° with thunderstorms. Fuck that.
> 
> View attachment 4972305


That's gross...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just made reservations for the beach club at 1:30, it's steps from Woodbine beach with a nice view of the city skyline.
> High of 91°, feels like 109° with thunderstorms. Fuck that.
> 
> View attachment 4972305


And the sun feels extra hot. It was a really red-orange sunrise and early morning. Cranking hot with no wind and the cicadas going. It's so humid the grass is still wet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone want to post cute dog pics to make me smile? My whiskey dog might not make it and I don't get to be there... covid sucks.


What's going on? One of your boys?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's going on? One of your boys?


I dunno, I can't go in and talk to the vet, I am just on my way home. Waiting for a call... We couldn't get here til this morning, he was bleeding from the mouth all night. Got really tired towards the end there, I hope they can help him or make him stop suffering quick...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds like fun. Can you swim there?


You can, lots of people do, It's kinda muddy sand, not the best beach in the city. 



DarkWeb said:


> And the sun feels extra hot. It was a really red-orange sunrise and early morning. Cranking hot with no wind and the cicadas going. It's so humid the grass is still wet.


Hope you're not working outdoors in this heat.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And the sun feels extra hot. It was a really red-orange sunrise and early morning. Cranking hot with no wind and the cicadas going. It's so humid the grass is still wet.


Sounds like the start of your desert survival flick. You got a hog with half a tank, and a loyal dame/dog in your sidecar?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, I can't go in and talk to the vet, I am just on my way home. Waiting for a call... We couldn't get here til this morning, he was bleeding from the mouth all night. Got really tired towards the end there, I hope they can help him or make him stop suffering quick...


 that's messed up. I'm sorry, I know how hard this can be, they're family. Did he have health issues.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sounds like the start of your desert survival flick. You got a hog with half a tank, and a loyal dame/dog in your sidecar?


Don't know how much longer I have.......It's been 40............minutes.......I can hear the ac...but I don't feel it.......am I dreaming?......am I awake?.....do they hear me?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know how much longer I have.......It's been 40............minutes.......I can hear the ac...but I don't feel it.......am I dreaming?......am I awake?.....do they hear me?


You are dreaming, but if you wake up and send all of your weed to me, I can air drop you a wet wipe and an ice cube.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's messed up. I'm sorry, I know how hard this can be, they're family. Did he have health issues.


Nope... The reason I am sure he's really sick is that the vet only just recently complemented his teeth, so it isn't gingivitis, which is the most common cause of bloody mouths. I am praying for an ulcer, that's the only thing it looks like it could be that he'd have a chance to come back from with how much blood it was... If it's a tumor or something, at this point he'd be too far gone for me to see him again.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone want to post cute dog pics to make me smile? My whiskey dog might not make it and I don't get to be there... covid sucks.



Rocky says good luck Whiskey


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are dreaming, but if you wake up and send all of your weed to me, I can air drop you a wet wipe and an ice cube.


So......boof the ice cube and wet wipe my forehead?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

@Rsawr the last sense we lose is hearing. If your vet or the tech will put the phone on speaker next to your dog's ear you can talk to him and that will help


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope... The reason I am sure he's really sick is that the vet only just recently complemented his teeth, so it isn't gingivitis, which is the most common cause of bloody mouths. I am praying for an ulcer, that's the only thing it looks like it could be that he'd have a chance to come back from with how much blood it was... If it's a tumor or something, at this point he'd be too far gone for me to see him again.


Did he get into anything? Maybe eat something?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did he get into anything? Maybe eat something?


if he did, he found a way to keep it from the smaller more agile pushy one. Maybe? Hope so...


curious2garden said:


> @Rsawr the last sense we lose is hearing. If your vet or the tech will put the phone on speaker next to your dog's ear you can talk to him and that will help


I am forbidden to call them. they will call ME back when they are ready. It's pretty lame. I got to sit with him in the cab ride over, he likes the cars zooming past. I had to deadlift him in, I bet he weighs more than 5 pounds >.< Hope we get to ride home too


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone want to post cute dog pics to make me smile? My whiskey dog might not make it and I don't get to be there... covid sucks.




this little guy work...he's a lot bigger now......his sister got adopted by a vet. They were made for each other...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Sorry to hear @Rsawr . At least here we’re aloud one person to go in with them .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4972327
> 
> this little guy work...he's a lot bigger now......his sister got adopted by a vet. They were made for each other...


Omg that face....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4972324
> Sorry to hear @Rsawr . At least here we’re aloud one person to go in with them .


Vets and groomers here make you drop off, same @Rsawr. Not sure how hospitals are doing it now, in the spring you couldn't even go to the morgue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Omg that face....


ck out the sis, she got adopted


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Morning btw.......

Coffee is up and it's fresh.....

bean and cheese taco's.......yes please.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone want to post cute dog pics to make me smile? My whiskey dog might not make it and I don't get to be there... covid sucks.



When he was a young fella


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vets and groomers here make you drop off, same @Rsawr. Not sure how hospitals are doing it now, in the spring you couldn't even go to the morgue.


Same, yeah. It just seems so much worse for pets with separation anxiety. They can't take their phone in and text or call you when they get too sad.

Dogs deserve better than people. Dogs are the best human invention...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4972329
> When he was a young fella


He could fly to the moon with those ears


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

ok took this yesterday after work........yeah i had a little toke.......

so i'm thinking dragon, wife is thinking sea turtle...........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Aug 25, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your baby @Rsawr 

Having just lost my baby boy just a month ago I totally feel your pain right now

Stay strong and remember all the good times


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4972335


Googly-oodle! Horrifying...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Two of my furry friends.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Googly-oodle! Horrifying...


I love snapchat filters.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry to hear about your baby @Rsawr
> 
> Having just lost my baby boy just a month ago I totally feel your pain right now
> 
> Stay strong and remember all the good times


Thanks. I take cute pet pictures. Shouldn't have specified dog. :]


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Two of my furry friends.View attachment 4972336View attachment 4972337


They look like loaves. With golden brown on top. Hehehe


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Libby is just a little fatter when I found her . I found her under a pine tree next to the driveway. She was tiny on the brink of death (smaller than my hand and weighed 9 ounces . My daughter fed her with a eye dropper . Yet she always wanted me . For the first three years if I was in my chair she was riding in my lap and slept next to my hip every night . She’s definitely put on some weight as you can see and eats twice a day . She sure loves blueberry yogurt . I use the old cups to keep the food and water getting mixed. Yuk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

@Rsawr and that bluer is him giving you a kiss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok took this yesterday after work........yeah i had a little toke.......
> 
> so i'm thinking dragon, wife is thinking sea turtle...........
> View attachment 4972333
> ...


I seen a turtle even before I read your comment.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Hope everything is well @Jeffislovinlife . Missed seeing your cup in the morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hope everything is well @Jeffislovinlife . Missed seeing your cup in the morning.


Thanks for that and I'm fine fucked up insecure neurotic emotional yuppers I'm fine


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Hmmm......what to do with the this.....

About a # ........candy


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hmmm......what to do with the this.....
> View attachment 4972387
> About a # ........candy


Is that a pilfered 6pan from the food service industry?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hmmm......what to do with the this.....
> View attachment 4972387
> About a # ........candy


Beer batter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is that a pilfered 6pan from the food service industry?


Is that from Frontline experience or the dish room lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4972369


Good to see you back


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and I'm fine fucked up insecure neurotic emotional yuppers I'm fine


Yuppers. That’s what we call people who live in Michigan’s upper peninsula . Da yuppers live in the U.P. eah and the trolls live in the lower Peninsula south of the Mackinac bridge .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4972404


gift from the wife?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Yuppers. That’s what we call people who live in Michigan’s upper peninsula . Da yuppers live in the U.P. eah and the trolls live in the lower Peninsula south of the Mackinac bridge .


Well I've done some work in Iron Mountain Michigan so does that count


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gift from the wife?


That's funny it's the other way around


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

He index of 103° and 93% humidity today. Uhg


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> He index of 103° and 93% humidity today. Uhg


Hide.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I seen a turtle even before I read your comment.


wife said the same


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> He index of 103° and 93% humidity today. Uhg


we've had that the last 5 days, i worked this weekend when the index was 101 here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

@raratt how much for a 1800 or above block cost


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @raratt how much for a 1800 or above block cost


I don't know what you mean. VW?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know what you mean. VW?


The size of the engine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know what you mean. VW?


And mostly for VW


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The size of the engine


I don't know offhand.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

1600 dual ports are common.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

did someone say VW?


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

^^^ He is the guy you should ask.



https://mamotorworks.com/vw/category/complete-turn-key-crate-engines-1363


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

if you got a block, just get it punched for 90.5/92 pistons...there ya go 1776CC or 1835CC either one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> if you got a block, just get it punched for 90.5/92 pistons...there ya go 1776CC or 1835CC either one


Ok


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is that a pilfered 6pan from the food service industry?


Nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Mmmmmmm candy


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

@Laughing Grass got a double cheeseburger meal from Mc D’s for lunch . Well probably just fries for lunch and burgers will be for dinner . I have no appetite since my accident . My doc said I am an anomaly in the quadriplegic world . Most put on weight but I went from 250# to 170# and have kept it off for a decade . It’s not a bad thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass got a double cheeseburger meal from Mc D’s for lunch . Well probably just fries for lunch and burgers will be for dinner . I have no appetite since my accident . My doc said I am an anomaly in the quadriplegic world . Most put on weight but I went from 250# to 170# and have kept it off for a decade . It’s not a bad thing.


Just rubbin' it in for fun?  I didn't know you were in a wheelchair, your username makes more sense. What happened? Sorry I ask inappropriate questions that are none of my business, that's what I do. Feel free to say it's none of my business. 

I just had lunch, unmasked in close quarters with two unvaccinated people. I'm probably going to die from cooties... FML. The lambchop was good tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

@Rsawr any update?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmm candy
> View attachment 4972459


Whatcha making?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4972261
> 
> Who's ready for a bong rip?
> ...


My day started in a 90 degree 2nd floor apartment, trying to get a oven door open with a 2 day old chicken inside. I believe the tenant started cooking said chicken on the self cleaning mode, and the oven door locked....You get the idea. They are from Nigeria and probably never had such fancy devices for cooking their chicken. 

The oven no longer has a locking door, and the self cleaning has been disabled... I was thinking, and hoping, this might be my last student repair....Oh please let it be!

But I was smart enough to turn the AC on at home today, and then found dabs when I got home leftover from the weekend....so I cheated.

Might even sneak a bike ride in for the first time in weeks. Or a nap sounds equally appealing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My day started in a 90 degree 2nd floor apartment, trying to get a oven door open with a 2 day old chicken inside. I believe the tenant started cooking said chicken on the self cleaning mode, and the oven door locked....You get the idea. They are from Nigeria and probably never had such fancy devices for cooking their chicken.
> 
> The oven no longer has a locking door, and the self cleaning has been disabled... I was thinking, and hoping, this might be my last student repair....Oh please let it be!
> 
> ...


How's your Canadian students doing? Bet they don't cause you any headaches.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2021)

@Paul Drake juss chillin with the kiddo, hope you’re doin well, sis!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whatcha making?


Candied jalapenos  
I doubled this recipe.








Candied Jalapenos Recipe (Homemade Cowboy Candy)


A very easy recipe for making candied jalapenos, or homemade cowboy candy, for desserts or snacking. They're a great blend of sweet and heat.




www.chilipeppermadness.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Candied jalapenos
> I doubled this recipe.
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of that. Are they really hot?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2021)

*DAD IS HOME!!!!!!! Doing well.*
Stepmom still in Icu


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never heard of that. Are they really hot?


It can be, depends on the pepper. A little cream cheese on a Ritz with one or two jalapenos.....really good. On a burger.......next level. On chicken.....awesome. Pork....so damn good. You should try them


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *DAD IS HOME!!!!!!! Doing well.*
> Stepmom still in Icu


I'm happy to hear he's home. Is she doing any better?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *DAD IS HOME!!!!!!! Doing well.*
> Stepmom still in Icu


awesome to hear


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Candied jalapenos
> I doubled this recipe.
> 
> 
> ...


you can send some my way......love those bastards....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you can send some my way......love those bastards....


IKR they'll make you fart fire, but you always crave more


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It can be, depends on the pepper. A little cream cheese on a Ritz with one or two jalapenos.....really good. On a burger.......next level. On chicken.....awesome. Pork....so damn good. You should try them


Our grocery store sells it. $17 a jar ouch!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> IKR they'll make you fart fire, but you always crave more


this is true, love those with a fried egg in the morning........by 3 or 4 your pipes are clean


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr any update?


Nope. Tango finally stopped crying and looking around for him a bit ago. Nap time for us both.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hmmm......what to do with the this.....
> View attachment 4972387
> About a # ........candy


Feed it to some actual food.

~edit~ Derp. I thought that was okra.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone want to post cute dog pics to make me smile? My whiskey dog might not make it and I don't get to be there... covid sucks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. Tango finally stopped crying and looking around for him a bit ago. Nap time for us both.


let's assume no news is good news.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4972561
> 
> View attachment 4972563
> 
> View attachment 4972564


Thought he was eating a candy cane for a second.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

¥|


Laughing Grass said:


> Just rubbin' it in for fun?  I didn't know you were in a wheelchair, your username makes more sense. What happened?


‘A tree jumped in front of my car  when I was doing around 25mph . I couldn’t move anything but my head . The doc thought for sure I was going to make a full recovery after my surgery . My c3/c4 vertebrae pinched my spinal cord causing nerve damage. I now have limited mobility and feeling from my neck down . Spent four months in the hospital and years of PT to get where I’m at now . Let me just say that anything heavy that’s in your car should be placed on the floorboards behind your seats . Everything that was in the back flew forward like a missile , either hitting the back of my seat or was in the front floorboards


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thought he was eating a candy cane for a second.


First thing every morning he and I take a loop around the neighborhood. When we’re back home, he gets a chicken rawhide chewie. That’s twenty minutes of total attention. Once it’s gone, he usually asks to be lifted into our bed. This is him in a post-cuddle coma.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. Tango finally stopped crying and looking around for him a bit ago. Nap time for us both.


So sorry.
We've been in your shoes too many times to count & know exactly how you feel.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad was a frequent flyer on that beautiful bitch the BUFF.
> 
> And "Friendly Fella" is close if you loved her.


Ever read any Stuart Slade? It is alt-hist organized around SAC bombers in which the planes talk to those who care to listen. I liked them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> ‘A tree jumped in front of my car  when I was doing around 25mph . I couldn’t move anything but my head . The doc thought for sure I was going to make a full recovery after my surgery . My c3/c4 vertebrae pinched my spinal cord causing nerve damage. I now have limited mobility and feeling from my neck down . Spent four months in the hospital and years of PT to get where I’m at now . Let me just say that anything heavy that’s in your car should be placed on the floorboards behind your seats . Everything that was in the back flew forward like a missile , either hitting the back of my seat or was in the front floorboards


Harsh! I've got a couple shovels in the back of the car that I need to move  Are you using some type of aid to type on your computer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> First thing every morning he and I take a loop around the neighborhood. When we’re back home, he gets a chicken rawhide chewie. That’s twenty minutes of total attention. Once it’s gone, he usually asks to be lifted into our bed. This is him in a post-cuddle coma.
> 
> View attachment 4972568


Looks at those pearly whites, that's a well looked after boy. Have you ever given him pigs ears? My dog goes insane for them, but they smell so bad, he only gets them outdoors once in a while.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks at those pearly whites, that's a well looked after boy. Have you ever given him pigs ears? My dog goes insane for them, but they smell so bad, he only gets them outdoors once in a while.


He has magnificent ivories and absolutely neutral breath, except when he has just eaten his food, which has a distinct fishy odor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> He has magnificent ivories and absolutely neutral breath, except when he has just eaten his food, which has a distinct fishy odor.


My dog's breath has a natural odor too. Death is natural right? And I brush his teeth regularly lol.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harsh! I've got a couple shovels in the back of the car that I need to move  Are you using some type of aid to type on your computer?


combination of using my hands for some occupational therapy and Voice text which is a pain in the ass .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

He is pulling an Rsawr and being extremely anemic. Like mother like son...

Vet called to tell me she is confused about his case. Greeeeeeat. The confidence you project...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He is pulling an Rsawr and being extremely anemic. Like mother like son...
> 
> Vet called to tell me she is confused about his case. Greeeeeeat. The confidence you project...


 the fur baby is in good hands, they'll figure it out....

least they called you to give you and update.....


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dog's breath has a natural odor too. Death is natural right? And I brush his teeth regularly lol.


My dog Patches has a natural odor of lightly perfumed soap.

No bath for a couple of weeks and he still smells nice. It is not just my sense of smell, everyone in the family recognises this trait as well.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Had to move my reserves from last year to a cooler spot . You know how long it takes a quadriplegic to clean , cure weed properly .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Had to move my reserves from last year to a cooler spot . You know how long it takes a quadriplegic to clean , cure weed properly . View attachment 4972598


Protect the stash! How are your girls doing? You been out to see them? It was a purp of some sort and a bag seed, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Had to move my reserves from last year to a cooler spot . You know how long it takes a quadriplegic to clean , cure weed properly . View attachment 4972598


Those are nice jar racks. Mind if I ask where you got them?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How'd you get back in after the first ban?


My good looks and charm of course.
I may also of played rugby with some of the security


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Those are nice jar racks. Mind if I ask where you got them?


Looks like 2L bottle racks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He is pulling an Rsawr and being extremely anemic. Like mother like son...
> 
> Vet called to tell me she is confused about his case. Greeeeeeat. The confidence you project...


What the what that's not cool


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He is pulling an Rsawr and being extremely anemic. Like mother like son...
> 
> Vet called to tell me she is confused about his case. Greeeeeeat. The confidence you project...


New update. They called to tell me he was bleeding and swallowing blood. I feel like I am in the twilight zone. Those were his original symptoms. Do I not speak english?



Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what that's not cool


Yeah. He is gonna be there overnight at least.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Protect the stash! How are your girls doing? You been out to see them? It was a purp of some sort and a bag seed, right?


‘My nephew actually came over (that’s why I left ) and cleaned them up for me. He said they’re definitely healthy. You’re right on with with the purple punch and the bag seed . I believe it’s strawberry cough that I rescued from my buddy . It was a small and sickly looking seedling . I’ll get you guys some pictures tomorrow .



curious2garden said:


> Those are nice jar racks. Mind if I ask where you got them?





raratt said:


> Looks like 2L bottle racks.


Correct . Just 2L racks my pizza guy left here . Works perfect with the quart jars .


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

It’s time


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s time


Good morning, how's your dad doing on his first day home and how's his wife?
@Rsawr how's the pup?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how's your dad doing on his first day home and how's his wife?
> @Rsawr how's the pup?


He’s doing ok. He’s not doing great by any means but the hospital is full because of covid so they’re probably kicking out the most stable you know.

She’s hanging in there. The covid icu is also full so they are calling families at certain times of the day. They’re calling him, which is great on several levels. No more calling icu @3 am for me.

Thanks for everyone’s thoughts and prayers. It’s means a lot to 
































YOU GUYS ROCK


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s doing ok. He’s not doing great by any means but the hospital is full because of covid so they’re probably kicking out the most stable you know.
> 
> She’s hanging in there. The covid icu is also full so they are calling families at certain times of the day. They’re calling him, which is great on several levels. No more calling icu @3 am for me.
> 
> ...


I'm glad everyone's hanging in there. This thing is a marathon not a sprint. Make sure your dad's caregiver provides him with plenty of food that's easy to eat, with little preparation. Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are easy and decent nutrition as are hard boiled eggs etc... things like that. But I'm sure you know that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad everyone's hanging in there. This thing is a marathon not a sprint. Make sure your dad's caregiver provides him with plenty of food that's easy to eat, with little preparation. Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are easy and decent nutrition as are hard boiled eggs etc... things like that. But I'm sure you know that.


Get your run in?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad everyone's hanging in there. This thing is a marathon not a sprint. Make sure your dad's caregiver provides him with plenty of food that's easy to eat, with little preparation. Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are easy and decent nutrition as are hard boiled eggs etc... things like that. But I'm sure you know that.


No worries there, that house is packed like a supermarket. He’s an amateur chef and usually freezes a lot of food because she’s not really fond of his cooking.

My aunt that brought him home made him sit in the back of her suv with the windows down, ac on, and maskedup AND she’s vaccinated. He said I don’t blame her at all. This stuff is for real. He said he feels so weird.

Anywho, I’m vaping strawberry cough. Very nice strain. First time for me. Got some blue dream yesterday, if they have a BOGO sale at the dispensary you better stock up.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

@curious2garden I dunno. They were supposed to call me with an update. I am just taking the day off work and waiting to have my heart broken.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @curious2garden I dunno. They were supposed to call me with an update. I am just taking the day off work and waiting to have my heart broken.


Stay positive. Prayers for you and your baby.

Here, hit this…


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No worries there, that house is packed like a supermarket. He’s an amateur chef and usually freezes a lot of food because she’s not really fond of his cooking.
> 
> My aunt that brought him home made him sit in the back of her suv with the windows down, ac on, and maskedup AND she’s vaccinated. He said I don’t blame her at all. This stuff is for real. He said he feels so weird.
> 
> ...


Good, I'm glad he's got his food taken care of.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @curious2garden I dunno. They were supposed to call me with an update. I am just taking the day off work and waiting to have my heart broken.


Dogs just don't live long enough. You're in my thoughts. Is there anyway your pup could have picked up some rat poison? Ask the vet when they call you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Get your run in?View attachment 4972976


Good morning Jeff! I try to head out around 5 am so I have a few minutes left  How are you this morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Dogs just don't live long enough. You're in my thoughts. Is there anyway your pup could have picked up some rat poison? Ask the vet when they call you.


No rat poison in the house, he is dog aggressive, so no walks. Nope.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff! I try to head out around 5 am so I have a few minutes left  How are you this morning?


Do you have light that early? Or is it all spooky halflit?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Reading is fun









Prehistoric cannibal victim found in death cave ID'ed as a young girl


The individual was formerly known as "The Boy of Gran Dolina."




www.livescience.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have light that early? Or is it all spooky halflit?


Street lights ;D


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Reading is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexually dimorphic teeth? AND cannibalism? Salacious


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sexually dimorphic teeth? AND cannibalism? Salacious


Great way to start the day


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Street lights ;D


I love you


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Morning






Another hot and humid day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

It’s Happy Dog Day btw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday. 



Paul Drake said:


> Stay positive. Prayers for you and your baby.
> 
> Here, hit this…


100%


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Topped my plants last night. I should start my journal today. Crazy how much of a difference five or six degrees makes! @Rsawr I had my first set of leaves starting when you suggested I crank up the temps. Less than two weeks later it was at its sixth node. carrots will go in Sunday night..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff! I try to head out around 5 am so I have a few minutes left  How are you this morning?


6 foot above ground


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s Happy Dog Day btw
> View attachment 4973004


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

And they say dogs have no eyebrows I don't know about that sure looks like he's raising one to me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Figures... Been sunny every day for the past two weeks. The minute we decide to go away for the weekend and it's going to be crappy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

@Rsawr did you watch the storm last night?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Figures... Been sunny every day for the past two weeks. The minute we decide to go away for the weekend and it's going to be crappy.
> 
> View attachment 4973046


Where are you going to?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where are you going to?


I'm gonna meet up with my partner tomorrow evening in Montreal and hang out for the weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll smoke one to that hopefully you will have a great time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll smoke one to that hopefully you will have a great time View attachment 4973052


Thanks Jeff. She's been there since Tuesday, she's doing training for work, so whatever we do I'm sure we'll have a good time. I hate when the ask her to go out of town for multiple days. I need daily human interaction lol facetime doesn't cut it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks Jeff. She's been there since Tuesday, she's doing training for work, so whatever we do I'm sure we'll have a good time. I hate when the ask her to go out of town for multiple days. * I need daily human interaction* lol facetime doesn't cut it.


What are we? Chopped liver?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks Jeff. She's been there since Tuesday, she's doing training for work, so whatever we do I'm sure we'll have a good time. I hate when the ask her to go out of town for multiple days. I need daily human interaction lol facetime doesn't cut it.


You wouldn't do well in prison


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are we? Chopped liver?


lol love you guys, but I mean real in person that you can touch and see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You wouldn't do well in prison


I watched OITNB looks like fun


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched OITNB looks like fun


Candy is a valuable commodity and hard to come by


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You wouldn't do well in prison


I don't know about that see she is one of those touchy-feely type people


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

and you wouldn't be bad mouthing those shitty choco easter bunnies you got a few years ago


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know about that see she is one of those touchy-feely type people


Until she gets her ass thrown in solitary, with no shitty choco bunny


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Until she gets her ass thrown in solitary, with no shitty choco bunny


This has taken a dark turn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Until she gets her ass thrown in solitary, with no shitty choco bunny


Well you do have a point there lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This has taken a dark turn.


Exactly, so behave and don't get sent to prison


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Sounds like somebody's been watching that one show oranges something


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol love you guys, but I mean real in person that you can touch and see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, so behave and don't get sent to prison


Boom! Scared straight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like somebody's been watching that one show oranges something


loved that show.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> loved that show.
> 
> View attachment 4973079


That's the one with Crazy Eyes in it my son and daughter-in-law love that show too


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> loved that show.
> 
> View attachment 4973079


LOL, yep prison is just a lesbian love fest. ( haven't seen the show)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boom! Scared straight.


I somehow doubt that.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, yep prison is just a lesbian love fest. ( haven't seen the show)


Which is damned bleak in a men’s facility.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Believe it or not I actually saw that movie.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Yepper we already know that laughing grass is a rebel not too many people can get kicked off the same Beach twice by the same cop


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr did you watch the storm last night?


No, I discovered something unfortunate last night. The big dog kept the little dog from BEING scared of storms. We white noise blocked it and turned on movies instead. She is really cuddly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, yep prison is just a lesbian love fest. ( haven't seen the show)


You should check it out. Lots of hot sex scenes with laura prepon and ruby rose.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yepper we already know that laughing grass is a rebel not too many people can get kicked off the same Beach twice by the same cop


Rebel without a clue.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are we? Chopped liver?


Old chopped liver...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Old chopped liver...


(Cups hand to ear, squints up)
Yer gonna hafta SPEAK UP there young lady; I can’t make out the words!

(wicked denture-smacking sounds)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rebel without a clue.


Now that I highly doubt lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Old chopped liver...


Well tenderized


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well tenderized


Smoked


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Smoked


Wouldn't that be considered mummification


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (Cups hand to ear, squints up)
> Yer gonna hafta SPEAK UP there young lady; I can’t make out the words!
> 
> (wicked denture-smacking sounds)


Uh oh, this one's got dementia too, guys. Thinks text needs volume. Send this one to the farm...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wouldn't that be considered mummification


Only if the meat doesn't fall off the bones after. Not very preserved in that case...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Uh oh, this one's got dementia too, guys. Thinks text needs volume. Send this one to the farm...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wouldn't that be considered mummification


Ask yer mum


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol love you guys, but I mean real in person that you can touch and see.


Montreal is right down the street.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ask yer mum


Would not want that lady haunting me know thank you love you Mom


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

eh? not even awake here......where is that coffee....oh there it is......

plus a nice bowl of Caldo, think i had to many beers last night.........MasterChef was good last night...

Morning all......

woke up to a balmy 78F this morning with dew on the ground.....high today 96F....also watching something in the gulf....possible Hurricane forming


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol love you guys, but I mean real in person that you can touch and see.


I'll invite myself to canada anytime. You can feel how annoying I am in person  They letting us stinky Americans up there yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Montreal is right down the street.


Bring the missus we'll have dinner Saturday night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll invite myself to canada anytime. You can feel how annoying I am in person  They letting us stinky Americans up there yet?


lol I'm sure we're all annoying in some way. Land crossing are open for Americans, gotta be fully vaccinated and have a negative pcr test within the past 72 hours when you arrive.

Not reciprocal tho  Canadians can only fly into the US right now.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm sure we're all annoying in some way. Land crossing are open for Americans, gotta be fully vaccinated and have a negative pcr test within the past 72 hours when you arrive.
> 
> Not reciprocal tho  Canadians can only fly into the US right now.


Haha, I like flying. That doesn't sound negative to me. But I guess small border hop trips can't happen. Boo


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bring the missus we'll have dinner Saturday night.


Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Haha, I like flying. That doesn't sound negative to me. But I guess small border hop trips can't happen. Boo


Has the vet called you yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Haha, I like flying. That doesn't sound negative to me. But I guess small border hop trips can't happen. Boo


I miss shopping a the outlet stores in Niagara Falls US, the prices are insanely cheap compared to here and it's only a two hour drive.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss shopping a the outlet stores in Niagara Falls US, the prices are insanely cheap compared to here and it's only a two hour drive.


That does sound kind of fun. If you like shopping  Can you explain shopping as a hobby? Wait, I am too high. That is a too big question isn't it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hawaiian pizza?


lol we'd go somewhere nice that has a dress code.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has the vet called you yet?


Nothing...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That does sound kind of fun. If you like shopping  Can you explain shopping as a hobby? Wait, I am too high. That is a too big question isn't it...


I'm not really into a shopping for the sake of shopping. I just hate paying $200 for a pair of running shoes that I could buy for $75 there.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That does sound kind of fun. If you like shopping  Can you explain shopping as a hobby? Wait, I am too high. That is a too big question isn't it...


As a hobby it is probably cheaper than golf.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

ahh good caldo....had to put a tad of tobasco in it though.....give it that kick..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not really into a shopping for the sake of shopping. I just hate paying $200 for a pair of running shoes that I could buy for $75 there.


Fair enough! I will take my too big question to someone who actually is a shopaholic. :]
I own like 4 clothing items, so it baffles me


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol we'd go somewhere nice that has a dress code.


So no dasy dukes


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Old chopped liver...


How old is your balogna?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's your Canadian students doing? Bet they don't cause you any headaches.


You would lose that bet...I have 3 of them, and 2 have been great, but the other one seems to be a pathological liar. He just paid me the past 3 months rent...he had excuse after excuse.... He is polite to my face, but thinks I am an old fool...which is not unlike many kids. He damned near cost his group the house, he's so bad, and I let the other 3 know it (there's one from Israel who is also good). There is always one in every group, and he is the one this year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm sure we're all annoying in some way. Land crossing are open for Americans, gotta be fully vaccinated and have a negative pcr test within the past 72 hours when you arrive.
> 
> Not reciprocal tho  Canadians can only fly into the US right now.


You don’t want to come to Florida for sure.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How old is your balogna?


You do NOT ask a lady the age of her bologna until she trusts you! Harooomph! But I usually finish the package in a week, so...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How old is your balogna?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So no dasy dukes


My treat! You like Portuguese?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You don’t want to come to Florida for sure.


Once Covid is over I do. Never been to Disney World.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You would lose that bet...I have 3 of them, and 2 have been great, but the other one seems to be a pathological liar. He just paid me the past 3 months rent...he had excuse after excuse.... He is polite to my face, but thinks I am an old fool...which is not unlike many kids. He damned near cost his group the house, he's so bad, and I let the other 3 know it (there's one from Israel who is also good). There is always one in every group, and he is the one this year.


Tell him...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

@Rsawr how is the pup


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Rsawr how is the pup


Nada...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nada...


I’d be calling


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d be calling


When I call I am lectured about how they will call me, then hung up on.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When I call I am lectured about how they will call me, then hung up on.


Well don’t get mad at me. I’m just worried about your dog. Using my own experiences to try to help YOU. Somebody would lecture me I’d go sit in the GD office staring at them but you do you boo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When I call I am lectured about how they will call me, then hung up on.


Unacceptable! You need a new vet.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well don’t get mad at me. I’m just worried about your dog. Using my own experiences to try to help YOU. Somebody would lecture me I’d go sit in the GD office staring at them but you do you boo.


It was a reaction to the situation, not you. It's like how I am not laughing at the person posting the meme, I am laughing at the meme.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was a reaction to the situation, not you. It's like how I am not laughing at the person posting the meme, I am laughing at the meme.


We are always posting a reaction to the content of the message, then replying with intent to the person, in my experience. Sorry if that isn't how your brain sees it, I honestly was not mad at you...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was a reaction to the situation, not you. It's like how I am not laughing at the person posting the meme, I am laughing at the meme.


Whatever


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unacceptable! You need a new vet.


It was the emergency vet, my regular vet doesn't do after hours appointments, you know? They were booked for weeks, so I had to bring him anywhere.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once Covid is over I do. Never been to Disney World.


If we don't have recreational by the time you get down here, hit me up. You don't want to be subjected to tourist weed. Yuck!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> If we don't have recreational by the time you get down here, hit me up. You don't want to be subjected to tourist weed. Yuck!


Hahaha recreational in Florida. I won’t live that long. Hope you do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> If we don't have recreational by the time you get down here, hit me up. You don't want to be subjected to tourist weed. Yuck!


* *We always end up vacationing weedless, which sucks. You end up drinking too much and constantly have a hangover.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hahaha recreational in Florida. I won’t live that long. Hope you do.


I'm skeptical I'll even remotely like the law if/when we get recreational, it will be a crap law no doubt; but I'm more apt to believe I'll move before recreational is made legal here, I certainly hope I live to see nationwide legalization on the federal level, I'm only in my 40's and moderately healthy, so I'm hoping to not kick-off any time soon, but the warranty is definitely expired. I suspect we'll see it on the ballot sometime before 2030, it will take a few times but rich people are making money on weed in Florida now, they want more.




Laughing Grass said:


> **We always end up vacationing weedless, which sucks. You end up drinking too much and constantly have a hangover.


If I haven't moved, you won't go dry before you leave.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was the emergency vet, my regular vet doesn't do after hours appointments, you know? They were booked for weeks, so I had to bring him anywhere.


 I'm never bringing my dog to Chicago! I hope you get some good news today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

ugh....this can't be my 4th monday in a row......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

reading we have a vet problem???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> reading we have a vet problem???


yea @Rsawr has to go do some kung-fu shit on her emergency vet's ass. I've never heard of a veterinarian behaving this way... ghosting pet owners.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea @Rsawr has to go do some kung-fu shit on her emergency vet's ass. I've never heard of a veterinarian behaving this way... ghosting pet owners.


After the vet called several times previously. Idk but I’d be at their office slinging chimp shit til I got an answer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea @Rsawr has to go do some kung-fu shit on her emergency vet's ass. I've never heard of a veterinarian behaving this way... ghosting pet owners.


what tha shit......girl hate to say it....get a new vet...especially if this keeps happening.....the last time i went to an emergency vet was a very long time ago......had a ok experience....but i alway thought they were shady AF


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> After the vet called several times previously. Idk but I’d be at their office slinging chimp shit til I got an answer.


kinda with you on that.....they should have had a diagnosis already....or have they said it already


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> After the vet called several times previously. Idk but I’d be at their office *slinging chimp shit* til I got an answer.


Ok that was good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> After the vet called several times previously. Idk but I’d be at their office slinging chimp shit til I got an answer.


Wouldn't be a proper s*** slinging party without more than one so I'm in


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul, Perry and Della on the case.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

@DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb


Here


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Here


Damnit I can’t upload pictures


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> After the vet called several times previously. Idk but I’d be at their office slinging chimp shit til I got an answer.


I can't go in either, and they get to keep me out citing covid regulations, which is totally fair. I honestly don't know, but I would hope if he is dead they'd have just called to say that. Maybe they really were so busy they couldn't ultrasound him yet... 

Alright. Who is the loudest. Front ranks duck. Back ranks fire. There are a lot of small dogs being brought in and out so either bring lil weenies, or wear steel toed boots. And bring your respirators. Keeps the shit stink out.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2021)

howdy peeps ! Read through real quick to get caught up .

Yea … the vet would be having his toes rolled over .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't go in either, and they get to keep me out citing covid regulations, which is totally fair. I honestly don't know, but I would hope if he is dead they'd have just called to say that. Maybe they really were so busy they couldn't ultrasound him yet...
> 
> Alright. Who is the loudest. Front ranks duck. Back ranks fire. There are a lot of small dogs being brought in and out so either bring lil weenies, or wear steel toed boots. And bring your respirators. Keeps the shit stink out.


our vet over here does that too, you can't go in........but the vet we have at least comes out to tell us what happening and what going on......she's pretty cool too, and her partner......they also run a aviary in the area as well.....they alway have birds in the office...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> howdy peeps ! Read through real quick to get caught up .
> 
> Yea … the vet would be having his toes rolled over .


Thanks for that and hopefully you are having a great start to the day


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't go in either, and they get to keep me out citing covid regulations, which is totally fair. I honestly don't know, but I would hope if he is dead they'd have just called to say that. Maybe they really were so busy they couldn't ultrasound him yet...
> 
> Alright. Who is the loudest. Front ranks duck. Back ranks fire. There are a lot of small dogs being brought in and out so either bring lil weenies, or wear steel toed boots. And bring your respirators. Keeps the shit stink out.


Wtf? They don’t have windows to go pound in or a number to text when you’re there?
We deal with covid regs here too but there’s things you can do.
No shit r I would be having a mother fucking fit of this was happening to Angel, cc, sparkee or Gen!!!!
PAUL DRAKE HERE WOULD GO APE SHIT


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> our vet over here does that too, you can't go in........but the vet we have at least comes out to tell us what happening and what going on......she's pretty cool too, and her partner......they also run a aviary in the area as well.....they alway have birds in the office...


This is the ER, not our regular vet. They're understaffed, but otherwise cool. The ER is just a shitfest. 

He is alive, they don't know... He apparently stopped bleeding. I think when he comes home I might keep him on crate rest until he can get in to our normal spot. He is gonna be miserable for a few weeks...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtf? They don’t have windows to go pound in or a number to text when you’re there?
> We deal with covid regs here too but there’s things you can do.
> No shit r I would be having a mother fucking fit of this was happening to Angel, cc, sparkee or Gen!!!!
> PAUL DRAKE HERE WOULD GO APE SHIT
> View attachment 4973157View attachment 4973158View attachment 4973159View attachment 4973160View attachment 4973161View attachment 4973162View attachment 4973163View attachment 4973165


Great smile!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> howdy peeps ! Read through real quick to get caught up .
> 
> Yea … the vet would be having his toes rolled over .


The vet wants your money before they do ANYTHING so they always call if it’s bad. js


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't go in either, and they get to keep me out citing covid regulations, which is totally fair. I honestly don't know, but I would hope if he is dead they'd have just called to say that. Maybe they really were so busy they couldn't ultrasound him yet...
> 
> Alright. Who is the loudest. Front ranks duck. Back ranks fire. There are a lot of small dogs being brought in and out so either bring lil weenies, or wear steel toed boots. And bring your respirators. Keeps the shit stink out.


Wtf does that mean?
Did you pay in advance? Drs always call for procedures they want money.

I’m upset because I’m worried and you don’t seem to be?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The vet wants your money before they do ANYTHING so they always call if it’s bad. js


Yeah, I had to yell at them to remove a genetic test from his bill because I verbally requested it not be done as he was tested by the breeder as a puppy. I said it BEFORE they tested, I said it when they recommended it, and I told them I know the er cost of it and would simply underwrite the check if they thought to leave it on the bill when they said they sent it in last night...

But I get my goonie back. At least for a bit!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This is the ER, not our regular vet. They're understaffed, but otherwise cool. The ER is just a shitfest.
> 
> He is alive, they don't know... He apparently stopped bleeding. I think when he comes home I might keep him on crate rest until he can get in to our normal spot. He is gonna be miserable for a few weeks...


How do you know he’s alive?

When he comes home YOU do what the vet tells you to do homie.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtf does that mean?
> Did you pay in advance? Drs always call for procedures they want money.
> 
> I’m upset because I’m worried and you don’t seem to be?


I am sobbing and a mess. Sorry if my typing does not express that. My emotional spiral does not need to be entirely preserved on the internet. I am over here sleepless restless pacing and reading through tears. And trying to make myself smile with my weird internet friends. :] I appreciate your support
Edit to add
Sorry, they just called a minute ago while I was typing to budman. It wasn't a coherent train of thought


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am sobbing and a mess. Sorry if my typing does not express that. My emotional spiral does not need to be entirely preserved on the internet. I am over here sleepless restless pacing and reading through tears. And trying to make myself smile with my weird internet friends. :] I appreciate your support
> Edit to add
> Sorry, they just called a minute ago while I was typing to budman. It wasn't a coherent train of thought


I’m tapping out and calling BULLSHIT


Good luck


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Great smile!


I love you


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

somethings smells about this vet place.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll post a picture of them reunited when they're back, guys. Sorry I was incoherent and put the info about the call into a reply, but he's gonna come home. Thanks guys


BudmanTX said:


> somethings smells about this vet place.....


It's called medvet chicago. Please feel free to bother them, I don't give a single shit. They suck ass


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

prank call:

yes this is the morgue, what do you want us to do with this body your co worker dropped off?? (click)


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and hopefully you are having a great start to the day


Well for the second day in a row my chair didn’t charge so for now just sitting here getting charged up. Did get some pictures though.]

Little guy ( ok Girl @Laughing Grass )


purple punch


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Well for the second day in a row my chair didn’t charge so for now just sitting here getting charged up. Did get some pictures though.View attachment 4973169]
> 
> Little guy
> View attachment 4973166
> ...


Looking good! They're so green and happy :]
Is the battery charging now?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Looking good! They're so green and happy :]
> Is the battery charging now?


‘yes just sitting back getting charged . Dang cats were playing behind the chair next to the wall and pulled the plug out some .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> ‘yes just sitting back getting charged . Dang cats were playing behind the chair next to the wall and pulled the plug out some .


Chaos beasts! I bet you can't even be mad, though hehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Well for the second day in a row my chair didn’t charge so for now just sitting here getting charged up. Did get some pictures though.View attachment 4973169]
> 
> Little guy
> View attachment 4973166
> ...


I think your little guy is a girl 

Very nice grow!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This is the ER, not our regular vet. They're understaffed, but otherwise cool. The ER is just a shitfest.
> 
> He is alive, they don't know... He apparently stopped bleeding. I think when he comes home I might keep him on crate rest until he can get in to our normal spot. He is gonna be miserable for a few weeks...


I really hope your baby gets better & back home.
I'd be frantic!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2021)

Everything is growing like crazy here .I know some people frown about using miracle Gro but that’s what I have . The soil I used last year too . Miracle grow potting soil, Pete moss, and top topsoil. When I transplanted them I fed them 6 gallons with miracle Gro for the high nitrogen content. Had plenty of rain since. Last feeding was with miracle grow rose food and again had lots of rain. Maybe one more feeding then I’ll let them flush out . This year I bought a peet moss pod seed starter kit and had a 100% germination rate . Just had them in front of the window with just a single led lightbulb hanging above the mini green house . Lost my whole first batch to the dogs and cats .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really hope your baby gets better & back home.
> I'd be frantic!


hopefully the pet transport service will be open when they call to let me take him home. Otherwise he has to stay there another night. They are giving him food and waiting to see if he bleeds again before discharging him. They do not know what was wrong. I never got a call about the proposed ultrasound


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Everything is growing like crazy here .I know some people frown about using miracle Gro but that’s what I have . The soil I used last year too . Miracle grow potting soil, Pete moss, and top topsoil. When I transplanted them I fed them 6 gallons with miracle Gro for the high nitrogen content. Had plenty of rain since. Last feeding was with miracle grow rose bloom and again had lots of rain. Maybe one more feeding then I’ll let them flush out . This year I bought a peet moss pod seed starter kit and had a 100% germination rate . Just had them in front of the window with just a single led lightbulb hanging above the mini green house . Lost my whole first batch to the dogs and cats .


If it works for you, then no trouble at all. Animals love to upturn small containers. Doesn't seem to matter what's in them, huh?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was the emergency vet, my regular vet doesn't do after hours appointments, you know? They were booked for weeks, so I had to bring him anywhere.


That's the way it ALWAYS goes....They never get sick during business hours!! And yeah the emergency vets usually suck!! And over charge !


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's the way it ALWAYS goes....They never get sick during business hours!! And yeah the emergency vets usually suck!! And over charge !


It's why even if I get him retested for the genetic disease, I would never do it through them. I was baffled when they went over my head and ordered it, since the treatment for his condition would not have changed with a positive result. They treat for anemia and the surrounding issues regardless. They want the money!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2021)

Two more of my pals .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's why even if I get him retested for the genetic disease, I would never do it through them. I was baffled when they went over my head and ordered it, since the treatment for his condition would not have changed with a positive result. They treat for anemia and the surrounding issues regardless. They want the money!


One would hope they considered a physical wound; ingested bone shards or wood splinters, etc. Maybe check around the house for evidence?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> One would hope they considered a physical wound; ingested bone shards or wood splinters, etc. Maybe check around the house for evidence?


I did check around the house. Multiple times. Over and over. Of course that was the first thing I did... I have another dog in the house. And the little dog has not put her nose anywhere suspicious since then either. I did want them to call about the ultrasound. They get raw bones, and while I did not see any shards get eaten, or find any broken pieces, the ultrasound would have been nice. 

He is moving his wastes according to the last call, but it's all tarry still.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I did check around the house. Multiple times. Over and over. Of course that was the first thing I did... I have another dog in the house. And the little dog has not put her nose anywhere suspicious since then either. I did want them to call about the ultrasound. They get raw bones, and while I did not see any shards get eaten, or find any broken pieces, the ultrasound would have been nice.
> 
> He is moving his wastes according to the last call, but it's all tarry still.


Do you have any recent poop you can unpleasantly go through and examine?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Wishing you and your boy the best.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you have any recent poop you can unpleasantly go through and examine?


I did go through his poops as soon as he started the issue, til I lost custody of him. He wasn't even at the tarry stage for me. I am a dog mom, no shame, haha. They won't won't admit to eating something stupid, so...

I am just so happy I get to see him again, I was so scared they were gonna call in the middle of the night and say he bled out alone in a kennel crate


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I did check around the house. Multiple times. Over and over. Of course that was the first thing I did... I have another dog in the house. And the little dog has not put her nose anywhere suspicious since then either. I did want them to call about the ultrasound. They get raw bones, and while I did not see any shards get eaten, or find any broken pieces, the ultrasound would have been nice.
> 
> He is moving his wastes according to the last call, but it's all tarry still.


Do you give rawhide or rawhide containing treats? Sounds too familiar. Never rawhide, chicken or pork bones for dogs. 

Passing stool is promising. Be a few before healed. Anti biotics and water. Vet will inform you. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Do you give rawhide or rawhide containing treats? Sounds too familiar. Never rawhide, chicken or pork bones for dogs.
> 
> Passing stool is promising. Be a few before healed. Anti biotics and water. Vet will inform you. Sending healing thoughts.


No rawhide. It's poison. And no small bones either. Raw beef/deer bones here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No rawhide. It's poison. And no small bones either. Raw beef/deer bones here.


 Lucky pet there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No rawhide. It's poison. And no small bones either. Raw beef/deer bones here.


Poison?!! Check your house and roommate's room


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Poison?!! Check your house and roommate's room


Didn't even think of the roommate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Poison?!! Check your house and roommate's room


I believe she is referring to the rawhide treats being poison.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe she is referring to the rawhide treats being poison.


Bleeding is classic rodent poison effect, heparin, etc


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Poison?!! Check your house and roommate's room


I meant that rawhide is poison. It bloats then up, clogs the intestines, kills a lot of dogs. I use electric trap when there is a rodent issue. Right now there is not, so even those are away.


Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't even think of the roommate.


She is stupid, but the only dangerous thing she might introduce would have been mentioned. She would tell me if she like dropped a plate and saw the dog eat glass. She is dumb not malicious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I meant that rawhide is poison. It bloats then up, clogs the intestines, kills a lot of dogs. I use electric trap when there is a rodent issue. Right now there is not, so even those are away.
> 
> She is stupid, but the only dangerous thing she might introduce would have been mentioned. She would tell me if she like dropped a plate and saw the dog eat glass. She is dumb not malicious.


Wasn't sure if you were still feuding over making noise while she's sleeping.

Ironically today is international Dog day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

It's raining!

I'm going out to play.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't even think of the roommate.


You aren't Sicilian


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wasn't sure if you were still feuding over making noise while she's sleeping.
> 
> Ironically today is international Dog day.


She likes my dogs more than she likes me. She would never hurt an animal. It's one of her most redeeming quality actually...
The noise issues were resolved. 

International dog day? Gotta get tango a new treat. She is sitting with whiskeys blanket on the floor with me. I think she still misses him, even though she must be able to tell I am less stressed




Singlemalt said:


> You aren't Sicilian


Story plz.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Lightning and thunder and the temperature dropped. It’s glorious


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Story plz.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lightning and thunder and the temperature dropped. It’s glorious


90° here 


Edit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I would hope that wasn't what happened. It does happen
> 
> 
> 90° here


Bummer 

77° here now  I'm sure the temperature and humidity will ramp up once this stops


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 90° here
> 
> 
> Edit


93 here right now, stepped outside, i can see a storm top to the NE


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

looks the new Dune more is gonna be good.....they're showing some clips of it...although rather small ones......hope they do it justice..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Wasn't sure if you were still feuding over making noise while she's sleeping.*
> 
> Ironically today is international Dog day.


That's where my mind went too.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 90° here
> 
> 
> Edit


It's only 104 here.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's where my mind went too.


She would not ruin this free rent situation over the noise thing. She also knows if she does something horrible like that I would ruin her life by sending a video of her smoking weed to her intolerant parents. So she goes from free rent free weed to homeless. I would not resort to that unless she killed my dog, but still, she knows.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2021)

90 here.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's only 104 here.


Hide....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's only 104 here.


How's the humidity


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

91 here


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 91 here


yuuuup, same over here. Odin staying hydrated?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Most definitely he get mad at me for cutting out side time down goofy ass don t know any better he does the berserk run in the backyard he'd would do that until he would drop


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hide....


LOL that's good weather. I start looking for hidey holes around 114.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the humidity


LOL somewhere around 10 where it usually is


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that's good weather. I start looking for hidey holes around 114.


How would you even handle being outside for more than 20 minutes? I cannot imagine 114. Do you go out on a day like that for your morning run?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How would you even handle being outside for more than 20 minutes? I cannot imagine 114. Do you go out on a day like that for your morning run?


LOL oh I remember being in a pool 90° water temp and shivering cold in PHX AZ......you got out of the pool and you where dry in a minute.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

nope I didn't do it


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2021)

I think even 90 degree water can make you hypothermic after enough time submerged in it.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2021)

Though I might be wrong. I often am.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

O man the greenhouse gas emissions cough cough gag


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How would you even handle being outside for more than 20 minutes? I cannot imagine 114. Do you go out on a day like that for your morning run?


I think she goes before the sun is up. She's often posting around 8am eastern 5am pacific.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Though I might be wrong. I often am.


I'm not risking it. I only go in at 96 and above to be safe!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think even 90 degree water can make you hypothermic after enough time submerged in it.


It was well over 100 or something stupid like that. I was my buddies best man......that week in cave creek....full tux, outdoor wedding......at least it was a white tux.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2021)

Tips for exercising in the extreme heat:

first of all I wouldn’t smoke too much weed. Just enough to get the job done. I like to wear a UV protective hat, and a long sleeve very lightweight hoodie.Tons of sunscreen.

Before even going out into the heat drink close to a pint of water. Carry lots of water on you. Consider using something like a cool towel, a piece of cloth that you get wet and drape around your neck that helps aid with evaporative cooling.

Take it slow and go at the pace that is comfortable for you, definitely don’t try and push it. In the heat it’s a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How would you even handle being outside for more than 20 minutes? I cannot imagine 114. Do you go out on a day like that for your morning run?


You work in the shade, you wear a hat, you wear long sleeves and copious water.

For my fast walk that I like to flatter myself is a run  I'm up around 3, out the door no later than 5 and in before the sun is fully over the horizon. I then take a nap 


Laughing Grass said:


> I think she goes before the sun is up. She's often posting around 8am eastern 5am pacific.


Yup


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2021)

Oh yeah, take something with electrolytes too. It doesn’t matter how much water you drink if you just sweat it all out and don’t retain any of it.

I suggest Brawndo. It’s got what plants crave. It’s got electrolytes. Besides, it’s the thirst mutilator


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Tips for exercising in the extreme heat:
> 
> first of all I wouldn’t smoke too much weed. Just enough to get the job done. I like to wear a UV protective hat, and a long sleeve very lightweight hoodie.Tons of sunscreen.
> 
> ...


CamelBak.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

All the body need right he he he


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> CamelBak.


For some people, sure. But they’re not great in every situation. I use mine about 50% of the time when day hiking, and never when backpacking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> For some people, sure. But they’re not great in every situation. I use mine about 50% of the time when day hiking, and never when backpacking.


True. But I'm more than 50% it even comes in the kayak. Especially working remotely in the middle of nowhere. I have a few different ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> For some people, sure. But they’re not great in every situation. I use mine about 50% of the time when day hiking, and never when backpacking.


I wore enviracool stuff and would soak it from my partially frozen camelbak. For what I do it's just easier to go before the sun comes up and dance through sprinklers as necessary.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> True. But I'm more than 50% it even comes in the kayak. Especially working remotely in the middle of nowhere. I have a few different ones.


Yeah it depends on where you are and what you're doing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wore enviracool stuff and would soak it from my partially frozen camelbak. For what I do it's just easier to go before the sun comes up and dance through sprinklers naked.


Wait...what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think even 90 degree water can make you hypothermic after enough time submerged in it.





curious2garden said:


> I'm not risking it. I only go in at 96 and above to be safe!


wimps 

Lake Ontario water temperature today

Water temperature throughout Lake Ontario warms above 68°F and it is enough for a comfortable bath. *The warmest water temperature in Lake Ontario today is 78.1°F (Olcott)*, and the coldest temperature is 75.2°F (Niagara Falls).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You work in the shade, you wear a hat, you wear long sleeves and copious water.
> 
> For my fast walk that I like to flatter myself is a run  I'm up around 3, out the door no later than 5 and in before the sun is fully over the horizon. I then take a nap
> 
> Yup


Have you ever run into problems with weirdos when you're out by yourself at that hour?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever run into problems with weirdos when you're out by yourself at that hour?


Only when she gets home and gets on TNT


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever run into problems with weirdos when you're out by yourself at that hour?


I have at least 1 bad tempered terrier, more than 1 knife and a stun baton on me at all times. I dress dark, not to attract attention, never wear stereo earbuds and move with purpose. This is the baton. Mostly people just don't see me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever *run into problems* with weirdos when you're out by yourself at that hour?


Haha!! almost missed that one, clever


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have at least 1 bad tempered terrier, more than 1 knife and a stun baton on me at all times. I dress dark, not to attract attention, never wear stereo earbuds and move with purpose. This is the baton. Mostly people just don't see me.
> View attachment 4973378


How the F do you run with that!?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only when she gets home and gets on TNT


You aren't that weird...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How the F do you run with that!?


very carefully


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You aren't that weird...


Listen to The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon by The Scumfrog on #SoundCloud








The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon


Even though I recorded this mix in my small New Zealand quarantine hotel room, ‘the lagoon’ is a very real place. Last time this year, a small group of friends and I threw a secret bonfire moonrise pa




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How the F do you run with that!?


Along my forearm, the dog(s) slow me down more than the stun baton. It's not uncommon to come across coyotes and pitbulls. At night it's quite a dazzling show to see the electricity snap and arc up and down the baton.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have at least 1 bad tempered terrier, more than 1 knife and a stun baton on me at all times. I dress dark, not to attract attention, never wear stereo earbuds and move with purpose. This is the baton. Mostly people just don't see me.
> View attachment 4973378


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4973402


You may have found a use for fruit and vegetables in my life.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4973402


What the hell is that from?


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Tips for exercising in the extreme heat, *don't, hide in the AC.*


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O man the greenhouse gas emissions cough cough gag


Stop eating from the greenhouse. Feed that shit to food.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What the hell is that from?


Unknown source. 

Suspected to be from a Russian TV series.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Stop eating from the greenhouse. Feed that shit to food.


I think Odin's rear end counts as safe from the food cycle...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

On our way home! 

:] :]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Did they give you good news at least? A guess what the problem is/was?
Give him hugs for us.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

No, they have no clue, but until we can follow up with my main vet we are treating like an ulcer and giving high dose antacids and soft bland diet.

Big hugs yes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Stop eating from the greenhouse. Feed that shit to food.


Thing's that make you go hmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, they have no clue, but until we can follow up with my main vet we are treating like an ulcer and giving high dose antacids and soft bland diet.
> 
> Big hugs yes


Freeze chicken broth low sodium or just ice cubes it's a great treat


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Freeze chicken broth low sodium or just ice cubes it's a great treat


I know, I think I gave you that one. ;]

He's just licking tango and getting on her nerves, it's cute. He had some rice and chicken and hugs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, they have no clue, but until we can follow up with my main vet we are treating like an ulcer and giving high dose antacids and soft bland diet.
> 
> Big hugs yes


and when can you see the reg vet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know, I think I gave you that one. ;]
> 
> He's just licking tango and getting on her nerves, it's cute. He had some rice and chicken and hugs.


You might have told me about it but we been given him ice cubes from day one wife has a issue with giving to many so we went with ice


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> and when can you see the reg vet?


2 weeks, but we are going in for a quick no doctor blood test to check the status of his anemia in 3 days, or sooner if he gets lethargic again. 

And if his poops are tarry after 2 days or he starts mouth bleeding again I am gonna have to bring him to a different emergency clinic...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You might have told me about it but we been given him ice cubes from day one wife has a issue with giving to many so we went with ice


Yes, I think I suggested the low sodium broth as a treat. Not cubes in general! That's an old classic. Hehehe


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 2 weeks, but we are going in for a quick no doctor blood test to check the status of his anemia in 3 days, or sooner if he gets lethargic again.
> 
> And if his poops are tarry after 2 days or he starts mouth bleeding again I am gonna have to bring him to a different emergency clinic...


Good luck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, I think I suggested the low sodium broth as a treat. Not cubes in general! That's an old classic. Hehehe


Well that makes sense I'm a classic


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 2 weeks, but we are going in for a quick no doctor blood test to check the status of his anemia in 3 days, or sooner if he gets lethargic again.
> 
> And if his poops are tarry after 2 days or he starts mouth bleeding again I am gonna have to bring him to a different emergency clinic...


Watch his gums hun. The whiter our gums the lower his hemoglobin, works for you too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

Did you say something


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that makes sense I'm a classic


LOL classic, I'm just old


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that makes sense I'm a classic





curious2garden said:


> LOL classic, I'm just old


Two of the best classics I ever met


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL classic, I'm just old


And a one of a kind I was going to go with Relic but that would implied value


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4972109
> 
> This is about as far as I can go with the original tiles, and the ones I ordered are still on a dock in Texas...Ugh! They were supposed to be here by tomorrow. I know they won't match perfect, and that's why I am trying to keep them low and out of sight. I was originally going to blend whites in, but decided on attempting to match it.
> 
> But yeah, easy, peasey!! The prep was the hard part, repairing the wall.


I hear ya, I didn't get a pic of the backer board in place, but here's the tiling all done. I'm pretty sure I wasted a day smoking weed and farting around on here, so I put down the joint and logged off today. Once this is all done I'm probably going to have someone come and do an enamel re-finish on the tub. The last guy I paid, I went WAY too cheap and it started chipping off the tub within a month. Then it got three wall repair jobs to make it worse. It looks like I'm going to have to dremmel out a little bit around the handle, the tile just slightly covered the screw hole for the cover. Other than that I'm reasonably happy with it. Cleanup, dremmel shaving, grout, seal, caulk. Should be done by Sunday after letting each dry.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a one of a kind I was going to go with Relic but that would implied value


You still have that stone jar containing a dinosaur fart?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I hear ya, I didn't get a pic of the backer board in place, but here's the tiling all done. I'm pretty sure I wasted a day smoking weed and farting around on here, so I put down the joint and logged off today. Once this is all done I'm probably going to have someone come and do an enamel re-finish on the tub. The last guy I paid, I went WAY too cheap and it started chipping off the tub within a month. Then it got three wall repair jobs to make it worse. It looks like I'm going to have to dremmel out a little bit around the handle, the tile just slightly covered the screw hole for the cover. Other than that I'm reasonably happy with it. Cleanup, dremmel shaving, grout, seal, caulk. Should be done by Sunday after letting each dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! My OCD asked me to congratulate your OCD, nicely done


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! My OCD asked me to congratulate your OCD, nicely done


Thank you. This house has given me more practice than I ever wanted at pretty much all interior repair tasks. From drywall to plumbing to tiling, I've gotten somewhat decent at all of them out of necessity, 13 years ago I was an apartment dweller who couldn't have told the difference between a hack saw and a miter saw. 

Heh, I even did a small 6 sq foot epoxy resin floor in my grow closet. It's going to be bitter-sweet if we ever move because that will probably mean I've fixed all the things and it's time to get the hell out before something else goes.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a one of a kind I was going to go with Relic but that would implied value


Curio and Relic
still dangerous


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I hear ya, I didn't get a pic of the backer board in place, but here's the tiling all done. I'm pretty sure I wasted a day smoking weed and farting around on here, so I put down the joint and logged off today. Once this is all done I'm probably going to have someone come and do an enamel re-finish on the tub. The last guy I paid, I went WAY too cheap and it started chipping off the tub within a month. Then it got three wall repair jobs to make it worse. It looks like I'm going to have to dremmel out a little bit around the handle, the tile just slightly covered the screw hole for the cover. Other than that I'm reasonably happy with it. Cleanup, dremmel shaving, grout, seal, caulk. Should be done by Sunday after letting each dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those spacers are such a good thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

*SHE’S OUT OF ICU DOING WELL!!
*


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *SHE’S OUT OF ICU DOING WELL!!
> View attachment 4973694*


I'm very glad to hear that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm very glad to hear that.


I’m ecstatic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4973730


Reminds me I have to order a birthday cake for the uppity restaurant so my granddaughter will have something to mush while I eat. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reminds me I have to order a birthday cake for the uppity restaurant so my granddaughter will have something to mush while I eat. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4973735


Sorry Jeff I'm not ordering her a skull! I'm not ordering you a skull either!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry Jeff I'm not ordering her a skull! I'm not ordering you a skull either!


Babies first skull. Cmon!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry Jeff I'm not ordering her a skull! I'm not ordering you a skull either!


Well I tried lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I tried lol


The cake worked  I'd be willing to go skull cake but this is the magic kingdom so it will be Mickey.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The cake worked  I'd be willing to go skull cake but this is the magic kingdom so it will be Mickey.


Is the Caribbean pirate ride still open


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry Jeff I'm not ordering her a skull! I'm not ordering you a skull either!


My son and daughter in law said the same thing lol but they know it will happen he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son and daughter in law said the same thing lol but they know it will happen he he he ha ha ha he he he


A case of impending skulls. Sounds like a murder mystery.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the Caribbean pirate ride still open


LOL yup, that was one of my favorites as a kid. We won't be doing that one with the baby. This will be Dumbo and Storybook Land Canal boats and the King Arthur Carousel


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> A case of impending skulls. Sounds like a murder mystery.


It does! How's Whiskey doing this morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Good morning everyone. Doggo update. They gave whiskey way a lot of fluids and he greeted me this morning by peeing on my foot before begging to go out. He has peed like 6 times since. But no blood! I hope whatever happened it's over now. 

He is taking twice the dose of antacid that I need, twice daily. It's a big dose.. 

Whiskey went right back to sleep after outside time after barking at a dog and smelling stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

The song takes on a whole new level you had better get ready it's coming hopefully all will be safe


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Good morning @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @Laughing Grass


I'm not sure it's good yet. 

Morning,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Well good for @Paul Drake and @Rsawr


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure it's good yet.
> 
> Morning,


You okay, LG?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You okay, LG?


No, I think I'm dying lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure it's good yet.
> 
> Morning,


Go to bed before 2 am!!!
Did you drunk text me again?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, I think I'm dying lol.


Uh oh. White claws, weather, or women?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

This “papas herb” blue dream is nice.
Fire in the bowl @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Uh oh. White claws, weather, or women?


This one is @Singlemalt 's fault


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, I think I'm dying lol.


Morning






Hehe


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> This “papas herb” blue dream is nice.
> Fire in the bowl @DarkWeb


I'm in 

I love some blue dream.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This one is @Singlemalt 's fault


The other W. Lots of marijuana?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

1 day closer to caturday

she’s growing like a weed, but still hasn’t Slown down for a second. Zoom,zoom


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The other W. Lots of marijuana?


Stretching her drinking chops for the weekend is my guess and under estimated the rate of change.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Uh oh. White claws, weather, or women?


started with wine, ended with whiskey


Paul Drake said:


> This “papas herb” blue dream is nice.
> Fire in the bowl @DarkWeb


I don't think I did, but there's parts I don't really remember lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> started with wine, ended with whiskey
> 
> 
> I don't think I did, but there's parts I don't really remember lol.


Solid choices. Feel better, LG.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2021)

Dab-licious Friday is here!!

And I'm happy....UPS found my blue tile and it's almost here!!

I bought a bag of thinset yesterday and I'm going to start on the flower room floor today...I have about 70 12 x 12" tiles to set in there, hoping to do half this morning. I transplanted the girls into 10g bags yesterday and they need a new home soon!!

AND I'll be calling my attorney today....WTF on my closings?????? 

TGIF everyone!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Solid choices. Feel better, LG.


It was a stupid waste lol, I've had that bottle for a few years unopened.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

I have my permit to grow up to 49 plants now.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have my permit to grow up to 49 plants now.


Woah. Why? For funsperiments?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a stupid waste lol, I've had that bottle for a few years unopened.





Laughing Grass said:


> I have my permit to grow up .....snip....


FIFY
BTW my last, "I swear to god I'll never drink again" moment was less than a week ago. I'm still waiting to grow up


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still waiting to grow up


You better not. You are so fun! Adults are boring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Woah. Why? For funsperiments?


I want to grow sea of green. I can only grow four plants as recreational



curious2garden said:


> FIFY
> BTW my last, "I swear to god I'll never drink again" moment was less than a week ago. I'm still waiting to grow up


lol you're awesome!

I need to go buy some greasy, unhealthy food.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to grow sea of green. I can only grow four plants as recreational
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sea of green is more work, isn't it, Because of all the little pots? What attracts you, the potential higher yield? Are you going to use your space for all 49? 12/12 from seed? Clone?  cooooool


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

Arm $ wish list starts and ends here









Half-Jetski, Half-Pontoon.. Meet The Sea-Doo Switch


If you've been looking forward to warmer weather, the latest version of the Sea-Doo Switch could be the perfect toy for Summer.




www.bosshunting.com.au






Edit: and a Moss shot gun, hot tub, maybe a modular.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yup, that was one of my favorites as a kid. We won't be doing that one with the baby. This will be Dumbo and Storybook Land Canal boats and the King Arthur Carousel


Incredicoaster


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sea of green is more work, isn't it, Because of all the little pots? What attracts you, the potential higher yield? Are you going to use your space for all 49? 12/12 from seed? Clone?  cooooool


I plan on running 24 plants the rest will be for clones. You have to account for plants at all stages. I'll be using blumats for irrigation so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Incredicoaster











A Roller Coaster in Japan Shuts Down After Riders Report Broken Bones


One of the world’s fastest roller coasters was closed after four passengers in the past nine months reported bone fractures.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Incredicoaster


I love you brother


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A Roller Coaster in Japan Shuts Down After Riders Report Broken Bones
> 
> 
> One of the world’s fastest roller coasters was closed after four passengers in the past nine months reported bone fractures.
> ...


Yeah, well that thing bolted out of the gate at an average of three gees.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Are we there yet? This week has kicked my ass.





It's OK. I got this! 
20 after 4, I kick the negative out the door...






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Are we there yet? This week has kicked my ass.
> 
> View attachment 4973796
> 
> ...


Ok I'll have another  

What's going on bro


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to grow sea of green. I can only grow four plants as recreational
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greasy hash browns fix a lot of things.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Greasy hash browns fix a lot of things.


can there be garlic salt, and bacon on the side? Pleeeeease???


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Incredicoaster


Not with the toddler. I'm pretty sure that thinking was responsible for all the tales of mother's throwing their babies off the Cyclone Racer at The Pike.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Greasy hash browns fix a lot of things.


It’s like you’re reading my mind. Spooky!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not with the toddler. I'm pretty sure that thinking was responsible for all the tales of mother's throwing their babies off the Cyclone Racer at The Pike.


It was in jest. I wouldn’t take a preschooler, let alone a toddler.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Greasy hash browns fix a lot of things.


with chorizo and bacon!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> with chorizo and bacon!!


Make mine tacos al pastor con salsa atómica


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Make mine tacos al pastor con salsa atómica


I'm staying in the hash brown theme


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm staying in the hash brown theme


Yeah, but one hash brown is too many,and a dozen aren’t enough


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> with chorizo and bacon!!


oooh and eggs


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

If LG is serious about a remedy then a Pasta Puttanesca is in order


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If LG is serious about a remedy then a Pasta Puttanesca is in order


If we are going all ethnic here, Eiernockerl mit Rindsuppe


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

the fuck is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the fuck is that?


Deees ist a richt’ger Schmaus


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If we are going all ethnic here, Eiernockerl mit Rindsuppe


Ethnic? butter grits, baby


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Feeling a little queasy after that egg and cheese sandwich, I don't think I can do a hashbrown. 

Gotta start a six hour drive in 90 minutes.

Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If we are going all ethnic here, Eiernockerl mit Rindsuppe


Egg dumplings in beef broth? where is the grease?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feeling a little queasy after that egg and cheese sandwich, I don't think I can do a hashbrown.
> 
> Gotta start a six hour drive in 90 minutes.
> 
> Stupid stupid stupid!


I'd stop eating and go for the water with a drive ahead. Are you the driver, or a drivee? Can you take a Tylenol and zone out?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ethnic? butter grits, baby


with chorizo, ham and bacon


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If LG is serious about a remedy then a Pasta Puttanesca is in order


With or without?


Laughing Grass said:


> Feeling a little queasy after that egg and cheese sandwich, I don't think I can do a hashbrown.
> 
> Gotta start a six hour drive in 90 minutes.
> 
> Stupid stupid stupid!


Sugared Coca Cola, Aspirin, and be ready for another soft drink on the way. Some Pepto Bismol and dog poop bags are great puke bags. That should have you feeling almost normal if you drink a lot of water and make a few stops along the way to pee. Have a good trip.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

ok i know someone is talking about taco's in here......i heard bacon......


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> with chorizo, ham and bacon


Yes please.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Morning all.....

woke to a very mild 74F with low, humidity there is a change comin i can feel it......high today 93....

Coffee is up and it's fresh.......

Bacon and egg taco's, with red hot sauce....yes please.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

How come no company makes a non-sweet bacon spread, kinda like Underwoods deviled ham


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How come no company makes a non-sweet bacon spread, kinda like Underwoods deviled ham


Oh, a smoky, meaty, fatty spread made with back meat...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> started with wine, ended with whiskey
> 
> 
> I don't think I did, but there's parts I don't really remember lol.


no wonder you have a hang over....sheesh...rule one....never mix......get yourself some burnt toast and electrolytes and a couple of aspirins...and you'll feel better and drink a lot of water.......

don't ask how i know this.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, a smoky, meaty, fatty spread made with back meat...


Exactly, it's pretty tasty and quick. Trader Joe's had a bacon spread a few years ago but it was sweet with maple syrup. Da hell?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *SHE’S OUT OF ICU DOING WELL!!
> View attachment 4973694*


she is, that rocks........


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the fuck is that?


Mmmmmm








Butternockerlsuppe - Rezept


Das Rezept für eine kräftige Butternockerlsuppe kann mit diversen, frischen Kräutern verfeinert werden.




www.gutekueche.at


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, a smoky, meaty, fatty spread made with back meat...


I know! @DarkWeb is the bacon surplus king around here, Maybe he could try a small batch of bacon spread


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I know! @DarkWeb is the bacon surplus king around here, Maybe he could try a small batch of bacon spread


Yes! Draft darkweb to do it while I think of a better pun on his name. I already used deliweb. Meatspreadweb just doesn't work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

I have a little I can spare......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'd stop eating and go for the water with a drive ahead. Are you the driver, or a drivee? Can you take a Tylenol and zone out?


I'm driving. 



curious2garden said:


> With or without?
> 
> Sugared Coca Cola, Aspirin, and be ready for another soft drink on the way. Some Pepto Bismol and dog poop bags are great puke bags. That should have you feeling almost normal if you drink a lot of water and make a few stops along the way to pee. Have a good trip.


Thank you, I'll do that. I've probably drank 3 liters of water and gatorade. gonna be lots of pee breaks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll do that. I've probably drank 3 liters of water and gatorade. gonna be lots of pee breaks.





https://www.amazon.com/Urination-Antimicrobial-Portable-Activities-Silicone/dp/B003BEDUS6/ref=zg_bs_3775241_7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FHJZ6QBJG6AXK1XVXMR6


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll do that. I've probably drank 3 liters of water and gatorade. gonna be lots of pee breaks.


The caffeine helps with vasoconstriction so make sure you get some of that and be safe hun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Brewers yeast in lots of water works well. 

Hey @curious2garden




__





Dihydromyricetin - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Egg dumplings in beef broth? where is the grease?


Some assembly required.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

@Singlemalt this recipe doesn't have sugar in it. 




__





Basic Bacon Spread Recipe - Food.com


Basic bacon spread recipe from Skillet Street Food, by chef Josh Henderson - I have modified the steps and cooking times for personal preferences.




www.food.com





I bet this would be awesome in it  


Bunch of different dried jalapenos. Some where smoked. It's really good.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll do that. I've probably drank 3 liters of water and gatorade. gonna be lots of pee breaks.


I’m off Gatorade since they stopped using real gator.

Girl Scout cookies, same.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Brewers yeast in lots of water works well.
> 
> Hey @curious2garden
> 
> ...


LOL You're the second person who recommended that. I'd try it (before the drinking)


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Singlemalt this recipe doesn't have sugar in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL You're the second person who recommended that. I'd try it (before the drinking)


Did you already? LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah!!


I'm just shy of a lb so I'll do a half batch. Would make an amazing glaze for chicken.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just shy of a lb so I'll do a half batch. Would make an amazing glaze for chicken.


I think I just fell in love with you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just shy of a lb so I'll do a half batch. Would make an amazing glaze for chicken.


With some garlic, oh yes


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just shy of a lb so I'll do a half batch. Would make an amazing glaze for chicken.


Yes! Perhaps mix a little habanero powder in for a Jerk chicken. And now maybe pineapple would finally be acceptable to me LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes! Perhaps mix a little habanero powder in for a Jerk chicken. And now maybe pineapple would finally be acceptable to me LOL


 who are you and what have you done with my friend?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes! Perhaps mix a little habanero powder in for a Jerk chicken. And now maybe pineapple would finally be acceptable to me LOL


Actually that sounds really good. 

Damn I'm hungry.

Butterfly chicken breast, with some sliced ham and pineapple chutney, roll it up and do that glaze.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

you guys are making me hungry and it's not even lunch time yet......wth


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

I just have that shaq pizza in my fridge. :[ so many 'ronis. No tasty glaze. Stop giving my the munchies 
But seriously it was like 9000 calories of pizza for 20 bucks. Yussss


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

and you know, you guys also reminded me i have a pork belly in the freezer too......damnit


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and you know, you guys also reminded me i have a pork belly in the freezer too......damnit


I need to get a few slabs and do that again. I want to add in some maple to one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes! Perhaps mix a little habanero powder in for a Jerk chicken. And now maybe pineapple would finally be acceptable to me LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you already? LOL


Nope not yet, let me know if you do.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes! Perhaps mix a little habanero powder in for a Jerk chicken. And now maybe pineapple would finally be acceptable to me LOL


None Dare Call it _____________


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I need to get a few slabs and do that again. I want to add in some maple to one.


maple would be good.......

now that you got me thinking, if i do another one thinking about using brown sugar on one with a little cayanne powder i have....

need to pickup a couple too......they're pricing this way isn't bad.........

now i know i'm hungry, those bacon wrapped shrimp just popped in my head...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually that sounds really good.
> 
> Damn I'm hungry.
> 
> Butterfly chicken breast, with some sliced ham and pineapple chutney, roll it up and do that glaze.


There ya go! Thumbs up


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> who are you and what have you done with my friend?


Remember I did say I'd eat it off a fruit plate and there is an Asian roast chicken with the P word that is quite tasty( not sure but maybe Filipino)


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2021)

Had a hot dog.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember I did say I'd eat it off a fruit plate and there is an Asian roast chicken with the P word that is quite tasty( not sure but maybe Filipino)


Hmph. You pass for now -.-
But if I were for example to say something like "Hey, have you tried putting pineapple onto your spaghetti alla putanesca" Would you describe your reaction please?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Damn....well, I have peaches.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn....well, I have peaches.


cobler?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hmph. You pass for now -.-
> But if I were for example to say something like "Hey, have you tried putting pineapple onto your spaghetti alla putanesca" Would you describe your reaction please?


Quite simple: Scorched earth, whole civilizations will die Puttanesca is immutable
edit: in non-polite Italian/Sicilian Puttanesca means _dirty whore, _and the dish is meant to portray that: lots of garlic, hot red peppers, anchovies, olives, heavy olive oil and capers in a tomato base.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Singlemalt this recipe doesn't have sugar in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good recipe.......good start but there's no sugar in the ingredients list but added in the steps. So it's got sugar in it. Wonder if the peach syrup would be good maybe some honey. Damn, now I have a # bacon and an onion diced up


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not a good recipe.......good start but there's no sugar in the ingredients list but added in the steps. So it's got sugar in it. Wonder if the peach syrup would be good maybe some honey. Damn, now I have a # bacon and an onion diced up


or you could do it sans sugar and add it later if it "needs" it. I was born and raised in Calif, it wasn't until I went east (30 yrs old) that I learned that they make non-sweet(dill) relish! They don't carry non-sweet relishes in grocery stores here. So for years I was appalled that people put relish on hot dogs and burgers because it was sweet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> or you could do it sans sugar and add it later if it "needs" it. I was born and raised in Calif, it wasn't until I went east (30 yrs old) that I learned that they make non-sweet(dill) relish! They don't carry non-sweet relishes in grocery stores here. So for years I was appalled that people put relish on hot dogs and burgers because it was sweet.


Wonder if I used a little corn starch to thicken it, if it would be better.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Quite simple: Scorched earth, whole civilizations will die Puttanesca is immutable
> edit: in non-polite Italian/Sicilian Puttanesca means _dirty whore, _and the dish is meant to portray that: lots of garlic, hot red peppers, anchovies, olives, heavy olive oil and capers in a tomato base.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

You son'a'bitch


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You son'a'bitch
> View attachment 4973948


the war is still going, i see


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2021)

This is actually fun! It IS the same tile, just the old stuff is dirty...It is a dirt grow room! Hopefully tomorrow I can finish setting the tile in this room, and grout it Monday.

NOW I can dab


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll do that. I've probably drank 3 liters of water and gatorade. gonna be lots of pee breaks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feeling a little queasy after that egg and cheese sandwich, I don't think I can do a hashbrown.
> 
> Gotta start a six hour drive in 90 minutes.
> 
> Stupid stupid stupid!


Right about now you should be congratulating yourself. Bet you feel chipper.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Caffeine…lol

Glad I never caught a habit on that shit. I feel sorta bad for people who can’t function in the morning without ingesting stimulants


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This is actually fun! It IS the same tile, just the old stuff is dirty...It is a dirt grow room! Hopefully tomorrow I can finish setting the tile in this room, and grout it Monday.
> 
> NOW I can dab
> 
> View attachment 4973950


Without any floor leveler I see looking good


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the war is still going, i see


I stepped out on the deck (only about 20" off the ground) and he was standing there reaching up for a tomato!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Caffeine…lol
> 
> Glad I never caught a habit on that shit. I feel sorta bad for people who can’t function in the morning without ingesting stimulants


Ain't you sweet


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Caffeine…lol
> 
> Glad I never caught a habit on that shit. I feel sorta bad for people who can’t function in the morning without ingesting stimulants


Gotta balance it with a shower beer or two
@Gary Goodson


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This is actually fun! It IS the same tile, just the old stuff is dirty...It is a dirt grow room! Hopefully tomorrow I can finish setting the tile in this room, and grout it Monday.
> 
> NOW I can dab
> 
> View attachment 4973950



I really liked doing floors, they were a lot easier than the walls and less messy too since mud doesn't fall off the floor. Once the bathroom is all buttoned up I get to move on to replacing about 500 sq feet of floating floor on slab. Yep this house would keep a handy man well paid if I wasn't its owner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I stepped out on the deck (only about 20" off the ground) and he was standing there reaching up for a tomato!


i can see it now


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ain't you sweet


It’s not that I find caffeine inherently evil, I just don’t like anything becoming a crutch that I rely on to function.

I’ve gone through my share of addictions, I personally feel I’m much better off being in control under my own power.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not that I find caffeine inherently evil, I just don’t like anything becoming a crutch that I rely on to function.


 aw believe it it is evil or that's what it makes me when I don't have it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

if u wanna get away from those Esome pills, for stomach acid right, look into ginger ale or just ginger


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> if u wanna get away from those Esome pills, for stomach acid right, look into ginger ale or just ginger


I lived on ginger ale before they took my gallbladder and now that they have my stomach's never been the same


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ain't you sweet


I want to be like Jeff when I grow up and drink coffee 24/7  . I have only had 1 cup in the am for years, but lately a cup early evening helps me stay awake....I'm on so many other drugs, caffeine is the least of my worries.



RetiredToker76 said:


> I really liked doing floors, they were a lot easier than the walls and less messy too since mud doesn't fall off the floor. Once the bathroom is all buttoned up I get to move on to replacing about 500 sq feet of floating floor on slab. Yep this house would keep a handy man well paid if I wasn't its owner.


For the shower walls I am using premixed mastic...about $15 a gallon and much less messy, and super sticky, but good old thinset for the floor...I just tore out about 600 s.f. of laminate from my basement, and that would be a good tile project!! We'll see...I have many others ahead of that one, lol. But yes, I am seeing this as a fun new hobby!! I just won't tell my friends or they will want free work.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2021)

There are 3 vids to this series. All three stages of humanity getting turned into caffeine junkies.






/Hooked since I was 13.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I've got to say is this new doctor had Better slow the hell down on these pills one visit and already three new pills grrrrrr


You should delete this post, it’s got too
Much personal information on it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I lived on ginger ale before they took my gallbladder and now that they have my stomach's never been the same


my dad had his gallbladder out and his stomach went nuts, so i turned him on ginger ale.....stomach is fine and gtg. Get stomach acid every now and again.....and that's what i turn too....my wife too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You should delete this post, it’s got too
> Much personal information on it


i concur.......for safety sakes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

So I'll quit most of my other bad habits no sugar no alcohol no cigarettes but I draw the line at my coffee


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i concur.......for safety sakes


Yeah I’m pretty sure just pulled up his house on google maps. You know…for science.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You should delete this post, it’s got too
> Much personal information on it


Good point thanks for that


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good point thanks for that


But now I know where you live…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> But now I know where you live…


I hide from no oneI have back-up


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I hide from no oneView attachment 4973972I have back-up


I comin for your marshmallows old man


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I hide from no oneView attachment 4973972I have back-up


Just be careful with that personal info online. Not everyone is as harmless as I am…


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I comin for your marshmallows old man


I can send you his location on google maps, but I want in. 60/40, I take 60%


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I can send you his location on google maps, but I want in. 60/40, I take 60%


You can have any chocolate I find in exchange for 70% split in my favor on the mallows.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You son'a'bitch
> View attachment 4973948


.22 CCI Stingers, accept no substitutes


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You can have any chocolate I find in exchange for 70% split in my favor on the mallows.


You get his doggo, I get 90% of all confections pilfered during the conquest…


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You can have any chocolate I find in exchange for 70% split in my favor on the mallows.


You don't like chocolate?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't like chocolate?


I like that THAT is what you take away from our robbery planning…


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't like chocolate?


Allergic! Makes me vomit and my throat tingle.


Metasynth said:


> You get his doggo, I get 90% of all confections pilfered during the conquest…


Woah woah, he gets to keep odin, and all of Odin's food. Can't take a man's dog after the last few days. But I think he might have a few cases of that monster energy we can sell.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You can have any chocolate I find in exchange for 70% split in my favor on the mallows.


Mmmm, how about you get 100% of marshmallows and I get 100% dark choco and 60% milk choco?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Allergic! Makes me vomit and my throat tingle.
> 
> Woah woah, he gets to keep odin, and all of Odin's food. Can't take a man's dog after the last few days. But I think he might have a few cases of that monster energy we can sell.


Oh, I figured you’d have to…you know…dispose of any witnesses….








So I figured Odin would need a new home after the deed was done.

Too dark??


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I like that THAT is what you take away from our robbery planning…


Yeah, it's chocolate


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Allergic! Makes me vomit and my throat tingle.


Also added to the database. Lol. Miss Rsawr? That IS going on your permanent record…


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, I figured you’d have to…you know…dispose of any witnesses….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww but jeff is my favorite grumpy old man. You're right though... no witnesses.  candy is worth it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmm, how about you get 100% of marshmallows and I get 100% dark choco and 60% milk choco?


Aww man. I missed the chocolate heist organizational meeting.

I’m good; I’m at the head of the line for @Laughing Grass’s whisky leftovers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh this is gonna be good. I did put about 2 tbs of honey in......I think it balances the vinegar a bit. It's not sweet at all.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

Sometimes I wish I had zero morals. I’d be a rich rich man…

Anyone else ever feel that way? Like it would be SOOOO easy to become a legit con artist and just rob people blind. But I mean, I couldn’t live with myself if I did it…

maybe if I was a sociopath, sure. But my moral compass is pretty strong.
















































Anyone know a lobotomist?

























































































Penis


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Caffeine…lol
> 
> Glad I never caught a habit on that shit. I feel sorta bad for people who can’t function in the morning without ingesting stimulants


It's a potent first line vasoconstrictor, that's cheap, well-tolerated and readily available. I'm a fan.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

> Anyone know a labotomist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but hand me a knitting needle and hold still.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I wish I had zero morals. I’d be a rich rich man…
> 
> Anyone else ever feel that way? Like it would be SOOOO easy to become a legit con artist and just rob people blind. But I mean, I couldn’t live with myself if I did it…
> 
> ...


Would you like one lump or two.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

The guy has a very good voice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Ok I'm done for know should put them on the appropriate thread


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, but hand me a knitting needle and hold still.


I need a lobotomy, not my brains liquified and extracted through my nose in prep for mummification.

Although… can I keep your services on retainer? I can pay, I think I’m about to come into a handsome sum of confectionary treats soon…..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The guy has a very good voice View attachment 4974004


I really like this one 
Listen to Save Me by Jelly Roll on #SoundCloud








Save Me


Listen to Save Me by Jelly Roll #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I really like this one
> Listen to Save Me by Jelly Roll on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Damn it just made a liar out of me


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Mmmmmm bacon.....
Listen to B52s - Love Shack (full version) by softballgal44 on #SoundCloud




__





B52s - Love Shack (full version)


Listen to B52s - Love Shack (full version) by softballgal44 #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

Well I guess one more won't hurt then


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

So far this is my favorite from him


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So far this is my favorite View attachment 4974014from him


one of my favorites is "Jesus built my hotrod" i always play that when i head to the drag strip


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Ok so the bacon spread is not appealing to the eye.....lol looks like poop........but it tastes really good. I added some pineapple because it did need something. It's basically bacon, onion, pepper, pineapple, honey and balsamic. Think next time I'm not going to puree it. I think it'd be better chunky.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> one of my favorites is "Jesus built my hotrod" i always play that when i head to the drag strip


Have not heard it yet what the what drag Racing what do you take


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so the bacon spread is not appealing to the eye.....lol looks like poop........but it tastes really good. I added some pineapple because it did need something. It's basically bacon, onion, pepper, pineapple, honey and balsamic. Think next time I'm not going to puree it. I think it'd be better chunky.


idk...first thought is baked chicken...put that on top


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have not heard it yet what the what drag Racing what do you take


lately it's just to hang out, sometimes i get to drive........used to race a bug at the track in the early 90's


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeff i put it up for you in the Atomic thread


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Jeff i put it up for you in the Atomic thread


Was just going to post it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was just going to post it.


the other good one off that album is "Just one Fix"


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the other good one off that album is "Just one Fix"


Yes, I know that one well.....probably was playing when I was getting new scars......


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the other good one off that album is "Just one Fix"


I used to ski t a lot of Ministry in the late 80's...great bump skiing beat


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I used to ski t a lot of Ministry in the late 80's...great bump skiing beat


you know i've never been sking....or snowboarding......


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2021)

Texas really isn't a skiing hotbed


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Texas really isn't a skiing hotbed


honestly it isn't, it's more of a hunter and fishing state.........and a few hold my beer stuff too.....

don't get me wrong, least like to try once....


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know i've never been sking....or snowboarding......


I have been skiing. Once.

Once was enough.






Never been water skiing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have been skiing. Once.
> 
> Once was enough.
> 
> ...


i've tried water skiing....really didn't like it though.........i've been jet skiing.....i personally i like that better....especially down at the coast..


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've tried water skiing....really didn't like it though.........i've been jet skiing.....i personally i like that better....especially down at the coast..


Here is a recap of my 1 trip. We did not even venture away from the bunny slope.





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Time check 4:20am Breakfast with pitted prunes to help keep me regular. I am disgusted with my steel cut oats, frozen blue berries, dried cherries and cranberries. I want some bloody fat capped beef. I'm hanging. Cheat with some butter if no one is looking. LOL. I hear you there.



www.rollitup.org





Jet skis are fun. I have had the opportunity to water ski a few times. Even drunk I chose to hold onto my own beer. lol






My wife has tried water skiing. Once. lol <- that story will have to wait .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Yeah, I can teach anyone how to ski or board......let me know


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I can teach anyone how to ski or board......let me know


will do


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I can teach anyone how to ski or board......let me know


Even three left feet Rsawr? Challenge accepted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Even three left feet Rsawr? Challenge accepted.


I got this....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Texas really isn't a skiing hotbed


Not so they got sand and horses and ropes he he he ha ha ha he he he let your imagination take care of the rest


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I can teach anyone how to ski or board......let me know


Now that sounds like my grandfather and he proved it by 3 yearold self screaming down the side of a Mountain lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

And at this time grandfather would be rolling on the ground trying to say the bunny hill


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I need a lobotomy, not my brains liquified and extracted through my nose in prep for mummification.
> 
> Although… can I keep your services on retainer? I can pay, I think I’m about to come into a handsome sum of confectionary treats soon…..


They still do electric shock therapy I believe. My grandma was "cuckoo for cocoa puffs" until they zapped her good a few times....then she thought she was an employee at the nursing home and lived happily ever after. 

You could probably do the same thing with the proper dab regimen  Which reminds me, time for another.

I rode my bike for the first time in a month, and it was great!! 

OK, dabs, and dinner!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They still do electric shock therapy I believe. My grandma was "cuckoo for cocoa puffs" until they zapped her good a few times....then she thought she was an employee at the nursing home and lived happily ever after.
> 
> You could probably do the same thing with the proper dab regimen  Which reminds me, time for another.
> 
> ...


Food to right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They still do electric shock therapy I believe. My grandma was "cuckoo for cocoa puffs" until they zapped her good a few times....then she thought she was an employee at the nursing home and lived happily ever after.
> 
> You could probably do the same thing with the proper dab regimen  Which reminds me, time for another.
> 
> ...


And all I have is flashes of him running down the street with a police officer chasing him with a taser for some reason


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I used to ski t a lot of Ministry in the late 80's...great bump skiing beat


Psalm : 69. Not the cold parts. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Texas really isn't a skiing hotbed


Ski Florida!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have not heard it yet what the what *drag Racing *what do you take


 Usually a fabulous dress and the proper heels for the occasion 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

What’s up @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Morning.






Gonna be a nice day. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning :]


DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plans for the weekend?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up @DarkWeb


Doin good. Gonna stack some wood since it's going to be a cool day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Doin good. Gonna stack some wood since it's going to be a cool day.


oooo cool? Hang in there. It’s going to be snowing before you know it!

fire in the bowl?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning :]
> 
> Plans for the weekend?


Stacking wood. Smoking pot. Probably have a margarita later 



Paul Drake said:


> oooo cool? Hang in there. It’s going to be snowing before you know it!
> 
> fire in the bowl?


I had a dream about it last night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Stacking wood. Smoking pot.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream about it last night.


So you got wood this morning


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning everyone. I'm literally running late ;D I hope @Laughing Grass made her destination safely


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good point thanks for that


Unless you see all those cast aluminum tree stumps in the backyard, it's not his house


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So you got wood this morning


It's a lot to handle......I might need some help


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

What the what


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what View attachment 4974466


Now we definitely know where you are lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a lot to handle......I might need some help


Power tools? Wheelbarrow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Power tools? Wheelbarrow?


Only hands....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only hands....


Don’t hurt them


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Now we definitely know where you are lol


Yup he's definitely inside the house.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm not too worried about it I have a Odin and if you can make it past the drool and his tail you're okay


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup he's definitely inside the house.


Me too


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too
> View attachment 4974472


Yeah, it should be getting pretty wet. Stay safe.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it should be getting pretty wet. Stay safe.


Did you use the bacon spread on the chicken last night?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Damn that smells good this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you use the bacon spread on the chicken last night?


Yes, it was fantastic! I also threw in a little smoked Gouda and fresh lemon thyme. Really good


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it should be getting pretty wet. Stay safe.


Will do. Have friends that evacuated La. yesterday. They got hit by that bitch Katrina too.

Got a new blue bird to watch out back. Obviously not my picture


----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)

lake charles getting smacked 4 yrs in a row is what i heard


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

mudballs said:


> lake charles getting smacked 4 yrs in a row is what i heard


Hopefully they’ll miss most of it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hopefully they’ll miss most of it.


im only a few hours drive away


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im only a few hours drive away


Be careful dude


----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)

meh, i slept through the comet that killed the unicorns


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Pre-98 Bubba shatter sounded good so I added it to “the regular” order.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

mudballs said:


> meh, i slept through the comet that killed the unicorns


Smokers killed the unicorns!!!! Every time someone lights a cigarette a unicorn looses its horn!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2021)

10 am, let the dabbing begin.

I was hoping to get up early and get cracking on my tile, but the only thing crackin' was my back. But I'll get there.

Gotta go see my bro too today. Gonna be a little cooler, with a high of 77f. 

Sweet...maybe even another bike ride!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Smokers killed the unicorns!!!! Every time someone lights a cigarette a unicorn looses its horn!


Oh well, horny unicorns could be an issue, seems like an upgrade to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a lot to handle......I might need some help


This gives me a questionable impulse, “wanna stack wood?”


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh well, horny unicorns could be an issue, seems like an upgrade to me.


Shhhhh, the unicorn lovn granddaughter doesn’t know that yet…


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Will do. Have friends that evacuated La. yesterday. They got hit by that bitch Katrina too.
> 
> Got a new blue bird to watch out back. Obviously not my picture
> View attachment 4974496View attachment 4974497


Be careful. Heron is insidious.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Be careful. Heron is insidious.


Especially the tricolor H


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning RIU . 

What a day yesterday. Something going on with my lower back . If I even try to bend forward I get a shooting pain then I go into full body spasm . (cramp) When you here paralyzed you think no feeling but that’s not true . Enough about my problems. You guys sure can make a someone hungry posting all your deliciousness . Paul glad to see your parents are home . Rsawr also glad you got your puppy home too . Jeff your coffee sure looks good .


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU . View attachment 4974499
> 
> What a day yesterday. Something going on with my lower back . If I even try to bend forward shoot pain then I go into full body spasm . (cramp) When you here paralyzed you think no feeling but that’s not true . Enough about my problems. You guys sure can make a someone hungry posting all your deliciousness . Paul glad to see your parents are home . Rsawr also glad you got your puppy home too . Jeff your coffee sure looks good .


Smoke it up. Things can only get


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU . View attachment 4974499
> 
> What a day yesterday. Something going on with my lower back . If I even try to bend forward shoot pain then I go into full body spasm . (cramp) When you here paralyzed you think no feeling but that’s not true . Enough about my problems. You guys sure can make a someone hungry posting all your deliciousness . Paul glad to see your parents are home . Rsawr also glad you got your puppy home too . Jeff your coffee sure looks good .


Good morning. I hope your day goes up from here :]


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Smoke it up. Things can only get


Dabs for the win.






from the web.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dabs for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fruit roll up anybody else


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

The Pineapple Express kind


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Man i couldn’t sleep last night so I just started reading and found another thread that went off the rails . (ladybug thread) . Brutal , I not used to having members attack each other like this . These trolls just can’t take criticism . Just going after @bk78 . By the way you can’t get any better than Redwing boots and Carhart pants . True work wear there .Think it’s the same guy that went off the deep end with the cement . Sure is some a$$holes around here and I’m glad I found this thread .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Man i couldn’t sleep last night so I just started reading and found another thread that went off the rails . (ladybug thread) . Brutal , I not used to having members attack each other like this . These trolls just can’t take criticism . Just going after @bk78 . By the way you can’t get any better than Redwing boots and Carhart pants . True work wear there .Think it’s the same guy that went off the deep end with the cement . Sure is some a$$holes around here and I’m glad I found this thread .


Redwings?

I'm in!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dabs for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if that is you use a bad bad man lol


----------



## bk78 (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Man i couldn’t sleep last night so I just started reading and found another thread that went off the rails . (ladybug thread) . Brutal , I not used to having members attack each other like this . These trolls just can’t take criticism . Just going after @bk78 . By the way you can’t get any better than Redwing boots and Carhart pants . True work wear there .Think it’s the same guy that went off the deep end with the cement . Sure is some a$$holes around here and I’m glad I found this thread .



Internet dudes dream about me I swear

Paddy made a new boyfriend out of it though, so I'm happy for him I guess


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm literally running late ;D I hope @Laughing Grass made her destination safely


Yea hope she had a good trip and has some fun with her partner.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 28, 2021)

He did delete the comments about my dead cat and rsawrs sick pupper though


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

I’m good friends with the admins on my other site . Met most of them . One works for the government in cyber security and if that happened there his Computer would be fried !


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> He did delete the comments about my dead cat and rsawrs sick pupper though


Oh shit, did I sleep through someone horrible? How's ada?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Lookout Metairie La, everybody gtfo!

guess we are close to the gulf, bout three miles


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)

I'll deal with smoke from fires and earthquakes any day over typhoons/hurricanes. Been through too many. At east on Guam the houses were built to withstand them.
Mornin.


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh shit, did I sleep through someone horrible? How's ada?


RIU can be a full contact, no holes bared platform.






Luck be a ladybug


Found a infestation of baby ladybugs under my fabric pots at a outdoor sight. About the only infestation I’ve ever been happy about. They scattered back under the pot when I started watering but I was still able to grab a few pics of some



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

I was the outsider with my friends growing up in a small farm town . All my friends were diehard country music fans and I was a metalhead


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I was the outsider with my friends growing up in a small farm town . All my friends were diehard country music fans and I was a metalhead View attachment 4974536


I fell into country later in life. It has a lot of roots in the folk music I like! What drew you to metal?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I was the outsider with my friends growing up in a small farm town . All my friends were diehard country music fans and I was a metalhead View attachment 4974536


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> RIU can be a full contact, no holes bared platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, a little bloodletting is good for the gene pool


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, a little bloodletting is good for the gene pool


Images of plague mask and scary doctor running through the neighborhood with a knife just popped into my head


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Images of plague mask and scary doctor running through the neighborhood with a knife just popped into my head


Who sent you pictures of me?? Rude...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Who sent you pictures of me?? Rude...


Thought you did things that make you go hmmm


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

You know some of us farm kids like to grow more than just corn and that was true with my oldest brother . @Rsawr my brother and his friends were all parties and potheads . They listened to all the earlier metal and made a big impression on me . Then I found Metallica in early 80s and that what is it .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thought you did things that make you go hmmm


You aren't supposed to reveal my secret stabby alter ego. *sigh* Whelp, back to party city for a new mask..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You aren't supposed to reveal my secret stabby alter ego. *sigh* Whelp, back to party city for a new mask..


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll deal with smoke from fires and earthquakes any day over typhoons/hurricanes. Been through too many. At east on Guam the houses were built to withstand them.
> Mornin.


Looks like we’ll get th back hand slam soon but hopefully only enough to please the beachcombers.

Making beans soup, don’t worry I soaked them overnight. Carrots, garlic, onyons and smoke beef sausage. I’m ready for a rainy night. Oh wait, after I pick up the shatter, I’ll be ready for some Perry.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Watching Ozzy as we speak .


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Watching Ozzy as we speak .


Who


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, a little bloodletting is good for the gene pool


Jizz and gyros


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

All hail the king of heavy metal in the 80s


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who


Oh Osborne nvm. I forget he’s still alive, my bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All hail the king of heavy metal in the 80sView attachment 4974547


All hail Ronnie James


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Well definitely not Ozzie and Harriet . Ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Well definitely not as inherent Ozzie and Harriet . Ha


But I watch the beaver


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Jizz and gyros


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Oh … I love beaver


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Hey my first and real musical performer just turned 76 and I’m in love with her lol

I already told you guys I won’t be here when she passes away. I will be drinking on the back porch waiting for my bluebird.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> RIU can be a full contact, no holes bared platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Oh … I love beaver


My guy


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll deal with smoke from fires and earthquakes any day over typhoons/hurricanes. Been through too many. At east on Guam the houses were built to withstand them.
> Mornin.


Doesn’t water beat fire? And rock breaks scissors, right?


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> All hail Ronnie James


Any distant relation to Rick?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Any distant relation to Rick?


I saw him in Tampa in 93 hehehe


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But I watch the beaver


I always heard “Talk to the beaver, Ward” as an invitation.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Rick James Dio lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I saw him in Tampa in 93 hehehe


Grateful Dead show in St Pete round about the same time


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I always heard “Talk to the beaver, Ward” as an invitation.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I always heard “Talk to the beaver, Ward” as an invitation.


Wouldn't that be an open invitation


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Grateful Dead show in St Pete round about the same time


Missed it


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wouldn't that be an open invitation


If she wants to talk


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 28, 2021)

Grateful Dead in Boston did like 5 or so shows back in the nineties. I just walked around with shrooms and nitrous balloons.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


Those getups look brutally uncomfy


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

I seen Deo with Poison . Deo blew them off the stage!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> seen Deo with Poison . Deo blew them off the stage!


you mean BJs off stage?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU . View attachment 4974499
> 
> What a day yesterday. Something going on with my lower back . If I even try to bend forward I get a shooting pain then I go into full body spasm . (cramp) When you here paralyzed you think no feeling but that’s not true . Enough about my problems. You guys sure can make a someone hungry posting all your deliciousness . Paul glad to see your parents are home . Rsawr also glad you got your puppy home too . Jeff your coffee sure looks good .


Do you get bone spurs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

A brother of mine in a bike club did go through the same thing


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> you mean BJs off stage?



maybe next time I see Five Finger Death Punch he’ll invite me back stag to meet his groupies !


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Dammit I forgot I was cooking. I’ll be back later after I pick up my new Bubba shatter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4974583
> maybe next time I see Five Finger Death Punch he’ll invite me back stag to meet his groupies !


You know he was raised by Rob Halford right or mintred however you want to put it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You know he was raised by Rob Halford right or mintred however you want to put it


That sounds bad I ment nothing by that I was just saying


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You know he was raised by Rob Halford right or mintred however you want to put it


Wasn’t raised by Rob but was his mentor for his addiction to alcohol . He’d talked with Rob everyday no matter were Rob was . AA didn’t do it for Ivan . The forty years of Robs sobriety and his life experiences just connected with Ivan and he considers him a father figure .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey my first and real musical performer just turned 76 and I’m in love with her lol
> 
> I already told you guys I won’t be here when she passes away. I will be drinking on the back porch waiting for my bluebird.


Mine is 68 & I've always had a thing for Pat.
A beautiful lady with a fire in her belly and the voice to match.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is 68 & I've always had a thing for Pat.
> A beautiful lady with a fire in her belly and the voice to match.
> 
> View attachment 4974601


We had front row seats at a casino she played at. She sang to me and held her hand out, I think because I was watching Spider play guitar a lot figuring out chords...lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Wasn’t raised by Rob but was his mentor for his addiction to alcohol . He’d talked with Rob everyday no matter were Rob was . AA didn’t do it for Ivan . The forty years of Robs sobriety and his life experiences just connected with Ivan and he considers him a father figure .


Didn't work for me either but I won't say a bad word about it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

And you seem to know more about it then me all I really know is that they are close


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is 68 & I've always had a thing for Pat.
> A beautiful lady with a fire in her belly and the voice to match.
> 
> View attachment 4974601


A beautiful person indeed.
I saw her several times. Get Nervous she was in a straight jacket and the stage was a padded cell

Concert she got sick and walked off the stage. Came back out and couldn’t continue.

I’m fond of her Helter Skelter version.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Didn't work for me either but I won't say a bad word about it lol


Same thing Ivan said . They (docs) said I should see a counselor or psychiatrist for my life changing experience . I tried , but fired them all . I deal with my demons in my own way .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> We had front row seats at a casino she played at. She sang to me and held her hand out, I think because I was watching Spider play guitar a lot figuring out chords...lol.


We saw her in St. Louis in 1998 at a small venue with a (very slowly) rotating stage - I told Momma if she gives me a shot, don't wait for me & proceeded to the stage where she sang "Promises in the dark" literally face to face.

I went home with Momma. ; ]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Got to bounce you all have a GREAT weekend


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 28, 2021)

Wait. It’s the weekend? What day is it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait. It’s the weekend? What day is it?


It's Monday........You missed it.....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's Monday........You missed it.....


Phew! I thought it was Tuesday. Glad it’s only Monday!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Where did @spliffendz go


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where did @spliffendz go


Why would anyone invoke that irritant? He hijacked Pix Lol with all kinds of hate humor.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Why would anyone invoke that irritant? He hijacked Pix Lol with all kinds of hate humor.


Just been seeing  around lately


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Why would anyone invoke that irritant? He hijacked Pix Lol with all kinds of hate humor.


So it’s safe again  lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello Paul


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Is corn bread gluten-free?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hello Paul


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Wine with cheese anyone? Yeah me either.

just caught a good song on the way home from the dope store




Best thing Billy ever did.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


How's the wind?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is corn bread gluten-free?


Bacon is.....

I just asked my local butcher if he could order a few slabs for me this week


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the wind?


Just a little gusty. Fingers crossed. I think I fixed it. Sorry Cuba.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know i've never been sking....or snowboarding......











Jerry of the Day™ on Instagram: "Open the fkin portal Jerry's about to send it #WaxedPants // @jacktvance"


Jerry of the Day™ shared a post on Instagram: "Open the fkin portal Jerry's about to send it #WaxedPants // @jacktvance". Follow their account to see 3032 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Jerry of the Day™ on Instagram: "Open the fkin portal Jerry's about to send it #WaxedPants // @jacktvance"
> 
> 
> Jerry of the Day™ shared a post on Instagram: "Open the fkin portal Jerry's about to send it #WaxedPants // @jacktvance". Follow their account to see 3032 posts.
> ...


It's not always like that


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Has she passed thru here? I’m thinking yes.









Chris Chan: Experts say autism can play role in targeting by trolls


After being charged with incest, Christine Chandler's lawyer said her engagement with online trolls was linked to her mental state and disability.



www.insider.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Pre Bubba dabs loaded and waiting on @Metasynth.
Nah I can’t wait my brother.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not always like that


nothing like a good gore tex bobsled


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Jacky Girlfriend


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Mr. Bill


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is corn bread gluten-free?


Do bad cats go to doggie heaven?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do bad cats go to doggie heaven?


Oh. God. I’m high. Don’t make me ponder.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

So I belong to a Megladon group. Notice the last attachment is a real question.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So I belong to a Megladon group. Notice the last attachment is a real question.View attachment 4974785View attachment 4974786View attachment 4974788View attachment 4974791


Oh that's cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So I belong to a Megladon group. Notice the last attachment is a real question.View attachment 4974785View attachment 4974786View attachment 4974788View attachment 4974791


Nope, they died out with the Coelacanth 65 million years ago (ish).


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that's cool.


I live in Bone Valley area. But when we were kids my brother and I found those sized teeth. I found a vertebra that was at least 8 inches in diameter. Our stupid parents told us to send them to a local museum smh.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, they died out with the Coelacanth 65 million years ago (ish).


You should’ve seen the arguments.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You should’ve seen the arguments.


I personally don't believe the Megladon is still with us, but my point was often we don't know as much as we think we do.



Paul Drake said:


> I found a vertebra that was at least 8 inches in diameter.


Sharks have cartilaginous vertebra - it was probably from some sort of whale or other mammal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2021)

Why do I get the strange feeling i`m glad I don't have Instagram


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Why do I get the *strange feeling* i`m glad I don't have Instagram


That happens when your hand falls asleep & you get up to take a leak.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That happens when your hand falls asleep & you get up to take a leak.


As oddly as that sound, that actually happened to me......

Talk bout a weird feeling. :::shutters:::::


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> As oddly as that sound, that actually happened to me......
> Talk bout a weird feeling. :::shutters:::::


I remember reading about an African Safari by Robert Ruark (I believe) in that a client or friend started screaming bloody murder in the middle of the night from his tent. The entire crew converged rifles at the ready only to find him wrestling with his own (asleep) arm believing it was a python.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember reading about an African Safari by Robert Ruark (I believe) in that a client or friend started screaming bloody murder in the middle of the night from his tent. The entire crew converged rifles at the ready only to find him wrestling with his own (asleep) arm believing it was a python.


Naw never got that far, mine was after a number one thing, after taking a good nap, arm numb, need a number 1...weird feeling...js


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Why do I get the strange feeling i`m glad I don't have Instagram


You don't need it to see it


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I personally don't believe the Megladon is still with us, but my point was often we don't know as much as we think we do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks have cartilaginous vertebra - it was probably from some sort of whale or other mammal.


Yes and yes
A small whale
I’ve been reading about Pakistani whales. Walked all the way to the water. Anubis is it’s name.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

All my neighbors know we came here from Alaska - this is my rock garden, I tell them I hunted Wolly Mammoth and moose. I get some confused looks. Lol.

Right whale rib & Vert's



Petrified tree trunk


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't need it to see it


It's all good I saw it

 .......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, they died out with the Coelacanth 65 million years ago (ish).


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4974883


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

I wonder how they taste. The seelatlcanth that is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!


It's even better when you zoom in


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 4974885


Bitch if you’re tripping without me


scroll real quick


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

The most expensive fish in the world? The coelacanth. $4,500 a gram.
Probably kinda tough being that old.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The most expensive fish in the world? The coelacanth. $4,500 a gram.
> Probably kinda tough being that old.


I'd eat that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bitch if you’re tripping without me
> 
> 
> scroll real quick


No......go real slow


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The most expensive fish in the world? The coelacanth. $4,500 a gram.
> Probably kinda tough being that old.


It was thought to be extinct, and a live one was found in the early 1930's. More every few years and they have found the breeding ground, Indian Ocean off the east coast of Africa.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

Coelacanths are considered a poor source of food for humans and likely most other fish-eating animals. Coelacanth flesh has large amounts of oil, urea, wax esters, and other compounds that give the flesh a distinctly unpleasant flavor, make it difficult to digest, and can cause diarrhea. Their scales themselves secrete mucus, which combined with the excessive oil their bodies produce, make coelacanths a slimy food.[75] Where the coelacanth is more common, local fishermen avoid it because of its potential to sicken consumers. 


Bummer


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4974897


I couldn’t eat a blue one


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Coelacanths are considered a poor source of food for humans and likely most other fish-eating animals. Coelacanth flesh has large amounts of oil, urea, wax esters, and other compounds that give the flesh a distinctly unpleasant flavor, make it difficult to digest, and can cause diarrhea. Their scales themselves secrete mucus, which combined with the excessive oil their bodies produce, make coelacanths a slimy food.[75] Where the coelacanth is more common, local fishermen avoid it because of its potential to sicken consumers.
> 
> 
> Bummer


Probably save it from people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Coelacanths are considered a poor source of food for humans and likely most other fish-eating animals. Coelacanth flesh has large amounts of oil, urea, wax esters, and other compounds that give the flesh a distinctly unpleasant flavor, make it difficult to digest, and can cause diarrhea. Their scales themselves secrete mucus, which combined with the excessive oil their bodies produce, make coelacanths a slimy food.[75] Where the coelacanth is more common, local fishermen avoid it because of its potential to sicken consumers.
> 
> 
> Bummer


I’ll remember that next time I go to Red Lobster, thanks SM.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Probably save it from people.


Probably


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I couldn’t eat a blue one


Especially after reading that.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that!


You’d eat shit on a shingle on a good day.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)

I found a picture of me with the Giant Trevally I caught on Guam, I need to scan it. 35 pounds off the beach at night. That was fun. Best fish I have ever eaten.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’d eat shit on a shingle on a good day.


My grandpa made us that......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I found a picture of me with the Giant Trevally I caught on Guam, I need to scan it. 35 pounds off the beach at night. That was fun.


Saweet, strong fishes


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My grandpa made us that......


My dad did too. And turkey ala king lol it was like Chopped What’s For Dinner at our house.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)

Giant trevally - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My dad did too. And turkey ala king lol it was like Chopped What’s For Dinner at our house.


Exactly.....on a shingle was bread. LOL it was usually good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2021)

I’ll check you on the other side of wake and bake, tribe.
Perry time, Paul out…


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2021)

The tile is set...Definitely taking tomorrow OFF!!!! 






I am sooooo freaking hungry....And tired


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The tile is set...Definitely taking tomorrow OFF!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4974905
> 
> ...


Looks good bud!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Coelacanths are considered a poor source of food for humans and likely most other fish-eating animals. Coelacanth flesh has large amounts of oil, urea, wax esters, and other compounds that give the flesh a distinctly unpleasant flavor, make it difficult to digest, and can cause diarrhea. Their scales themselves secrete mucus, which combined with the excessive oil their bodies produce, make coelacanths a slimy food.[75] Where the coelacanth is more common, local fishermen avoid it because of its potential to sicken consumers.
> 
> 
> Bummer


A pinnacle in the evolution of the “you killed me, now fuck you” deterrent.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Coelacanths are considered a poor source of food for humans and likely most other fish-eating animals. Coelacanth flesh has large amounts of oil, urea, wax esters, and other compounds that give the flesh a distinctly unpleasant flavor, make it difficult to digest, and can cause diarrhea. Their scales themselves secrete mucus, which combined with the excessive oil their bodies produce, make coelacanths a slimy food.[75] Where the coelacanth is more common, local fishermen avoid it because of its potential to sicken consumers.
> 
> 
> Bummer


Sounds like the okra of fish.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2021)

hell yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like the okra of fish.


Oh yeah now I see it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> hell yesView attachment 4974918


Damn I wish I lived close, that looks good


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)

I might stick to TNT tonight.......




__





Flying with Weed (Please read -- A little bit different idea)


Hi, I know, I know -- Not another "Can we fly with weed" story. But this one, I couldn't find anywhere. I have pre-rolls that are about the size of a cigarette, a little smaller (similar to capri cigarettes). I am planning on taking 2 cartons of cigarettes with me. My plan was to open 1...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I might stick to TNT tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, engaged lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I might stick to TNT tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy may be meeting Ben in the near future.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> That guy may be meeting Ben in the near future.


I monopolized him


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> That guy may be meeting Ben in the near future.


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>






















popsike.com - Michael Jackson BEN Original Album LP RARE RAT COVER 72 - auction details


check the value of your vinyl records by searching our archive




www.popsike.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> popsike.com - Michael Jackson BEN Original Album LP RARE RAT COVER 72 - auction details
> 
> 
> check the value of your vinyl records by searching our archive
> ...


shudder


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

Woke up to the dog howling in the house, the wife outside chasing two of our cats, one was about to fight an armadillo. That was at 3. See why I go to bed so early?
Can someone come over and patch the screen where they got out?


Edit: Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

@DarkWeb got bacon?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

Oh the places you’ll go…

Hanging out with Jacky’s Girlfriend. Wife’s gone. She’s having coffee outside with the neighbors  blocked those sumbitchin cats in.

Time to dabanap soon.

Praying for the coast up there. We’re fine.

I learn something every day









Wadi Al-Hitan (Whale Valley)


Wadi Al-Hitan, Whale Valley, in the Western Desert of Egypt, contains invaluable fossil remains of the earliest, and now extinct, suborder of whales, Archaeoceti. These fossils represent one of the major stories of ...




whc.unesco.org


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Did you get some rest last night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you get some rest last night


Not really, but I only have a short work day. Then I get to try to have a weekend again. Whiskey kept me up all night. You?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

What is the point of delta 8 can someone tell me is it just about making money


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not really, but I only have a short work day. Then I get to try to have a weekend again. Whiskey kept me up all night. You?


No not really


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

So I guess we could have zone out together lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the point of delta 8 can someone tell me is it just about making money


I wonder. I think someone else in here felt it did nothing, but we are all probably pushing our tolerances just a touch...
And it's supposed to be weaker, right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wonder. I think someone else in here felt it did nothing, but we are all probably pushing our tolerances just a touch...
> And it's supposed to be weaker, right?


I'm thinking it was DarkWeb but can't remember if it was smoke or edible


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

It is definitely DeltaWeb's style to try something for science. Hehehe


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the point of delta 8 can someone tell me is it just about making money


hi there Jeff. You nailed it, it's all about the $$$. Companies are isolating every part of the good herb and selling tiny quantities for big $. The next big thing will be isolated terpenes. You can already buy carophyllene capsules and I'm sure myrcene will be next. It's kind of awful to see the ugly side of capitalism unleased on our favorite plant since widespread legalization.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> hi there Jeff. You nailed it, it's all about the $$$. Companies are isolating every part of the good herb and selling tiny quantities for big $. The next big thing will be isolated terpenes. You can already buy carophyllene capsules and I'm sure myrcene will be next. It's kind of awful to see the ugly side of capitalism unleased on our favorite plant since widespread legalization.


Long time no see glad to hear from you


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> hi there Jeff. You nailed it, it's all about the $$$. Companies are isolating every part of the good herb and selling tiny quantities for big $. The next big thing will be isolated terpenes. You can already buy carophyllene capsules and I'm sure myrcene will be next. It's kind of awful to see the ugly side of capitalism unleased on our favorite plant since widespread legalization.


Is there any benefit from isolating the compounds like that? Or are they always going to be less complete 'medicines' with narrower effects?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the point of delta 8 can someone tell me is it just about making money





Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking it was DarkWeb but can't remember if it was smoke or edible





Rsawr said:


> It is definitely DeltaWeb's style to try something for science. Hehehe


Morning






How's everyone doing today?

It was me. I felt nothing. I ended up giving the rest away.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is there any benefit from isolating the compounds like that? Or are they always going to be less complete 'medicines' with narrower effects?


Morphine comes from Opium, smoked Opium is a completely different experience from ingested morphine. Then again mode of administration can change everything. I've never smoked Morphine @cannabineer any experience with this?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Morphine comes from Opium, smoked Opium is a completely different experience from ingested morphine. Then again mode of administration can change everything.


I was asking specifically about weed and its derivatives, sorry, should have clarified!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's your morning?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was asking specifically about weed and its derivatives, sorry, should have clarified!


My point was a generalized yes and sometimes that is exactly what you want.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

Smoking morphine sounds like a lot... yikes


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The local head shop sells the delta8 products. I bought 2. Did not finish the first. Tossed em.

Breathing fresh air is just as uplifting.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My point was a generalized yes and sometimes that is exactly what you want.


In isolating effects? I hadn't ever considered trying to do that with weed. Have you had any benefits from trying the different compounds in it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How's your morning?


Awesome! You?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> The local head shop sells the delta8 products. I bought 2. Did not finish the first. Tossed em.
> 
> Breathing fresh air is just as uplifting.


That's how I felt.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! You?


Pretty meh, But only one work day this week! Whiskey threw up less this morning than yesterday morning, I hope he is feeling better. He has some wiggles again...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb got bacon?


Morning


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pretty meh, But only one work day this week! Whiskey threw up less this morning than yesterday morning, I hope he is feeling better. He has some wiggles again...


I was hesitant to ask about him - didn't want you to have to relay/relive unhappy info.
Wiggles are a good thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> In isolating effects? I hadn't ever considered trying to do that with weed. Have you had any benefits from trying the different compounds in it?


No, but I've noticed differences between whole product samples as I'm sure everyone else has. There is a phenotype of C99 that produces a miserable gastric effect. Hopefully the Universities will begin to drill down and isolate what causes these different physiological effects. I'm simply, and blindly, hunting through them for pain relief efficacy. I don't have a lab


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, but I've noticed differences between whole product samples as I'm sure everyone else has. There is a phenotype of C99 that produces a miserable gastric effect. Hopefully the Universities will begin to drill down and isolate what causes these different physiological effects. I'm simply, and blindly, hunting through them for pain relief efficacy. *I am the lab*


FIFY


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Has she passed thru here? I’m thinking yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God. Please no!
Dont let RIU get Christine Chann'd.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


and what a f'd up, broken down, qual. analysis lab it is! I want better equipment!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh God. Please no!
> Dont let RIU get Christine Chann'd.


Now I'm afraid to read it.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, but I've noticed differences between whole product samples as I'm sure everyone else has. There is a phenotype of C99 that produces a miserable gastric effect. Hopefully the Universities will begin to drill down and isolate what causes these different physiological effects. I'm simply, and blindly, hunting through them for pain relief efficacy. I don't have a lab


I would love to see university studies get more in depth. What strains have you tried that help with pain, if you did find some?


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now I'm afraid to read it.


It is a bit creepy. I did not research Christine's full story, but enough to know she has familial family history.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was hesitant to ask about him - didn't want you to have to relay/relive unhappy info.
> Wiggles are a good thing.


Thanks, I just didn't want to muddy up the thread about him so many days in a row. He is my baby, not yours >.< but he does seem better. Vet is gonna call me tomorrow or the day after when they have a tech who can quickly take and run his blood count to make sure he isn't still losing blood somewhere invisible.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now I'm afraid to read it.


I read it on Twitter when it first broke and really wish I hadnt.

Its his/her very detailed account of sexing raping his 80 yr old mother (with dementia) 
As more details came out it just got creepier and creepier.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Smoking morphine sounds like a lot *of fun*... yikes


FIFY


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> FIFY


Morphine makes me throw up, I am scared of it now. I don't feel like smoking it would lessen that effect, but you get me high enough, and are willing to mop...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the point of delta 8 can someone tell me is it just about making money


I did some delta-8 20 years ago. (Prepped it myself.) It was a lot like a regular dab, but I was an occasional (lightweight) smoker at the time. I wonder what I would think of it now.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Morphine comes from Opium, smoked Opium is a completely different experience from ingested morphine. Then again mode of administration can change everything. I've never smoked Morphine @cannabineer any experience with this?


No. I had trouble isolating it clean enough to smoke.
Orally the tabs were a lot like other pure-entity opioids. Never tried opium.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2021)

A really chill Sunday morning. I ate that steak last night and was out for the count!

Today is a day of rest!! Frying pan is heating and bacon and eggs is gonna be the reward after a little dab session with my yocan. 

Perhaps a bike ride, once I am able to stand vertically....ouch 



Rsawr said:


> Morphine makes me throw up, I am scared of it now. I don't feel like smoking it would lessen that effect, but you get me high enough, and are willing to mop...


 too much of any opiate will make you throw up, or maybe it just doesn't agree with you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No. I had trouble isolating it clean enough to smoke.
> Orally the tabs were a lot like other pure-entity opioids. Never tried opium.


I tried opium once about 20 years ago. I felt like I melted into the couch.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> too much of any opiate will make you throw up, or maybe it just doesn't agree with you.


In hospital, after surgery, no matter how little they gave me it made me throw up first. The other effects worked, but there was a horrible delay, where I was nauseated and in pain. I was only ever given it orally and intravenously though. They thought I was crazy asking for aspirin instead, or tylennol, but throwing up sucks...
I have never attempted to use it on my own due to that...


DarkWeb said:


> I tried opium once about 20 years ago. I felt like I melted into the couch.


How long did it last? Was it good melting?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> In hospital, after surgery, no matter how little they gave me it made me throw up first. The other effects worked, but there was a horrible delay, where I was nauseated and in pain. I was only ever given it orally and intravenously though. They thought I was crazy asking for aspirin instead, or tylennol, but throwing up sucks...
> I have never attempted to use it on my own due to that...
> 
> How long did it last? Was it good melting?


Oh yeah it was awesome. Pretty much why I never did it again....would be too easy to like it "too much". I don't remember how long it lasted, but I remember sitting on the couch and kinda just kept going.......it was a really comfortable couch lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah it was awesome. Pretty much why I never did it again....would be too easy to like it "too much". I don't remember how long it lasted, but I remember sitting on the couch and kinda just kept going.......it was a really comfortable couch lol


I have a friend that snorted heroin, he told me never try it because it makes you feel too good, so I never did. The Thai sticks we smoked must have been opiated, really messed with your depth perception and balance. It was glorious.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that snorted heroin, he told me never try it because it makes you feel too good, so I never did. The Thai sticks we smoked must have been opiated, really messed with your depth perception and balance. It was glorious.


Is that a thing? People talk about laced weed, but aren't opiates more expensive? Is it an attempt to get you hooked on their version of the product? Or was it intentional, but not explained?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that snorted heroin, he told me never try it because it makes you feel too good, so I never did. The Thai sticks we smoked must have been opiated, really messed with your depth perception and balance. It was glorious.


Yeah I would never try H. That was as close as I wanted to get.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that a thing? People talk about laced weed, but aren't opiates more expensive? Is it an attempt to get you hooked on their version of the product? Or was it intentional, but not explained?


It was the 70's, no one put labels on their product...lol. Smuggled in from Thailand I would assume.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was the 70's, no one put labels on their product...lol. Smuggled in from Thailand I would assume.


How times have changed...


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 29, 2021)

@Rsawr good to hear your pup is feeling a little better and you have a follow up .

never done anything but pot intentionally but there was one time I broke out sweating profusely and was seeing Orange and purple spots . All my buddies thought for sure I was going to the hospital. I just wanted it to end . After about 20-30mins it just disappear like someone snap your fingers and it was gone . I looked at my friend who rolled that joint and asked him what he put in it . Just some home grown was all . I got my revenge as he at the time was good only 19 and we got him into the bar . Well him and another buddy split nine pitchers of beer . Van door open going down the road and me holding his belt as he was throwing up . Well the next morning at 5am I went and grabbed him out of bed and made him go to work . His dad was our boss and no way I was going to take the fall for that one . HEE HEE ! I don’t think he got much work done that day .

when I was in the hospital my g-tube failed and they couldn’t give me my regular meds (strict orders nothing by mouth just ice chips for two months) they were pushing something through the I v but it wasn’t touching the pain I was in . Finally when they were getting me ready to replace the g-tube Nurse gave me The drugs versed and fentanyl . Wow … I told them if they just gave that for the rest of my stay I’d just have a smile on my face no matter what they did to me .  Now I have a good friend that grows some fire but hooked up with the wrong girl and led him down a dark path of meth and now I heard heroin too . He’s not the same person anymore even when he’s clean. It’s so sad to watch as this is what he’s capable of doing but nobody wants to come around him anymore . That’s 5’x 8’ square


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 29, 2021)

Watching a good documentary about the band RUSH . Excellent


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> First thing every morning he and I take a loop around the neighborhood. When we’re back home, he gets a chicken rawhide chewie. That’s twenty minutes of total attention. Once it’s gone, he usually asks to be lifted into our bed. This is him in a post-cuddle coma.
> 
> View attachment 4972568


I should have put a pair of googly eyes on his chin. I see a Muppet there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee


Just finished mine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

1978 double dipped ended up smoking the stick it came on and the only reason I know this 3 days later I came back to earth he he he ha ha ha he he he don t go chasing that rainbow


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2021)

I nearly blacked out in a fried chicken place right after smoking Thai stick with my buddy....He said my eyes rolled back in my head and he helped me out the door, where I quickly came too with some fresh air. It was after a night of heavy drinking too, but yeah, I wonder what they hell they treated it with?! It was always tasty AF too. 

I have tried a lot of different opiates, but don't believe I have ever smoked any, Other than maybe those Thai sticks, and as fun as it sounds, my lungs are probably too beat up for that.  But if anyone gets any authentic sticks, let me know


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah it was awesome. Pretty much why I never did it again....would be too easy to like it "too much". I don't remember how long it lasted, but I remember sitting on the couch and kinda just kept going.......it was a really comfortable couch lol


Yep, I've smoked it too; very very pleasant and enjoyable. Besides addictive, you have to be able to have no disturbances or obligations cuz you'll be worthless


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't smoke it when hopping rocks on a backpacking trip.  My friend forgot about having the pack on and fell on his back when he tried to stand up straight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I nearly blacked out in a fried chicken place right after smoking Thai stick with my buddy....He said my eyes rolled back in my head and he helped me out the door, where I quickly came too with some fresh air. It was after a night of heavy drinking too, but yeah, I wonder what they hell they treated it with?! It was always tasty AF too.
> 
> I have tried a lot of different opiates, but don't believe I have ever smoked any, Other than maybe those Thai sticks, and as fun as it sounds, my lungs are probably too beat up for that.  But if anyone gets any authentic sticks, let me know


Ditto


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

The ones pressed into a brick sucked, the ones that were about as big around as a kids pencil were the best. I wonder how many pounds of them Dana sold...lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> The ones pressed into a brick sucked, the ones that were about as big around as a kids pencil were the best. I wonder how many pounds of them Dana sold...lol.


Hand prest around bamboo skewers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hand prest around bamboo skewers


As the urban legends and mythology thread reincarnate. Scary part is how many are reality with but a bit of embellishment. 

Enjoy what we have and smoke one. 2:15...Union smoke break.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Morphine comes from Opium, smoked Opium is a completely different experience from ingested morphine. Then again mode of administration can change everything. I've never smoked Morphine @cannabineer any experience with this?


I’ve smoked demeral or however it’s spelled.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve smoked demeral or however it’s spelled.


Couldn't imagine smoking Demerol lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

And that's the way my tablet spelled it I have no idea I am the worst speller in the world


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Couldn't imagine smoking Demerol lol


I'm with you. Too each their own. But what?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No. I had trouble isolating it clean enough to smoke.
> Orally the tabs were a lot like other pure-entity opioids. Never tried opium.


Opium is delish


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Couldn't imagine smoking Demerol lol


It took forever


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Opium is delish


Was until 50 gram cuts were at my buddies house. A few too many and 100 proof Southern Comfort into the 2nd or 3rd fifth. The smell still gags me. As I miss the mellow and flowers coating my mouth.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm with you. Too each their own. But what?


Exactly. To each his or her own


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was until 50 gram cuts were at my buddies house. A few too many and 100 proof Southern Comfort into the 2nd or 3rd fifth. The smell still gags me. As I miss the mellow and flowers coating my mouth.


I've never smoked in the Opium here in the states all I've gotten here was opium soap


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've never smoked in the Opium here in the states all I've gotten here was opium soap


A few friend's big brother's shipped it in from Germany during their enlistments. Got some nice speakers as packaging to boot. Addictive. Be careful if you do find it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was until 50 gram cuts were at my buddies house. A few too many and 100 proof Southern Comfort into the 2nd or 3rd fifth. The smell still gags me. As I miss the mellow and flowers coating my





MICHI-CAN said:


> Was until 50 gram cuts were at my buddies house. A few too many and 100 proof Southern Comfort into the 2nd or 3rd fifth. The smell still gags me. As I miss the mellow and flowers coating my mouth.


I had big dusty red rocks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Well I think that is what they called it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A few friend's big brother's shipped it in from Germany during their enlistments. Got some nice speakers as packaging to boot. Addictive. Be careful if you do find it.


You are teasing me again you know I want your speakers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had big dusty red rocks.


Hard crusted black plaque shaped and foil wrapped tar sheets. Really fresh and forget it messy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are teasing me again you know I want your speakers


I told the boy. Outlast and yours. LOL.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've never smoked in the Opium here in the states all I've gotten here was opium soap





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I think that is what they called it lol


We called it soapium


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Exactly. To each his or her own


Every time I've been stuck with Demerol I'm like a fountain out both ends


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that's the way my tablet spelled it I have no idea I am the worst speller in the world


In grade school, anyone wishing to attend choir was excused from English class each Friday.
Friday was typically spelling day. Yes I did attend the choir rehearsals. Not because I wanted to sing, no just the opposite, I didn't want to stay in the English class.

A few days before a school rally the Teacher had a one on one with each student in the choir.
After my joyful rendition of "Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Doe" she asked me not to sing during the recital.






I have learned to spell primarily from extensive reading and the desire to effectively communicate.
Although if it were not for spellcheck around beer:30 my posts may resemble a @StonedFarmer post sans the visuals.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> In grade school, anyone wishing to attend choir was excused from English class each Friday.
> Friday was typically spelling day. Yes I did attend the choir rehearsals. Not because I wanted to sing, no just the opposite, I didn't want to stay in the English class.
> 
> A few days before a school rally the Teacher had a one on one with each student in the choir.
> ...


Oh yeah English class huh I think I miss that one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Went to shop class instead


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Wait what did I just skip over 7 years of schooling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Well they do say history repeats itself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Hopefully it will be over soon the best wishes to all in it'spath


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

NO SAD EMOJIs

Mom back to 90%. Dad said she says she’s feels like she’s not gonna make it.

Too weak and can’t talk for FaceTime. Surely they have a chaplain that will gown up and visit her?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> NO SAD EMOJIs
> 
> Mom back to 90%. Dad said she says she’s feels like she’s not gonna make it.
> 
> Too weak and can’t talk for FaceTime. Surely they have a chaplain that will gown up and visit her?


I feel for you


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I feel for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Hmmm ok I'll bounce


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

Called the hospital and they do have a chaplain. She has to ask the nurse for one. Told dad. He’s on that like stink on shit.

Ok back to dabbing. Helps me not to worry.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 29, 2021)

Guerilla grew poppies for a couple of years and ended up with a ball of raw latex about the size of a golf ball each time. Didn't cook it down any further, but the high was too nice


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

Black hash was still my favorite.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I would love to see university studies get more in depth. What strains have you tried that help with pain, if you did find some?


Best one I've used for pain is GG#4 and after that Pre98 Bubba Kush.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks, I just didn't want to muddy up the thread about him so many days in a row. He is my baby, not yours >.< but he does seem better. Vet is gonna call me tomorrow or the day after when they have a tech who can quickly take and run his blood count to make sure he isn't still losing blood somewhere invisible.


Was just thinking of you and your baby.
No prying, just puppy worries.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best one I've used for pain is GG#4 and after that Pre98 Bubba Kush.


I am gonna get a bunch of GG crosses next time I order seeds and see if I can find a winner. Gg#4 glistens in pictures. So sparkly


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was just thinking of you and your baby.
> No prying, just puppy worries.


Had to go to work, I'll let you know as soon as I get home. I hope he was okay all day. He has tango for support.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am gonna get a bunch of GG crosses next time I order seeds and see if I can find a winner. Gg#4 glistens in pictures. So sparkly


Katsu Dracarys is a delicious gorilla glue cross....



Dracarys | Katsu Bluebird


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Katsu Dracarys is a delicious gorilla glue cross....
> 
> 
> 
> Dracarys | Katsu Bluebird


I really like katsu schromba, so I am inclined to give more of his stuff a try for sure.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Had to go to work, I'll let you know as soon as I get home. I hope he was okay all day. He has tango for support.


Puppy did not throw up while I was gone and seems to be even wigglier. I think he's feeling fine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Food


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm not a bad man


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not a bad manView attachment 4975509


You do know we have to search the screenshots? LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You do know we have to search the screenshots? LOL.


I know what searching is but what is the other thingy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know what searching is but what is the other thingy


And my mutt says just let me back in the AC. 

My zig zags are bonded in the sleeve. Dropped my bubbler as you know. 80+% humidity and my white widow barely burns. One hit at a time with the dugout. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And my mutt says just let me back in the AC.
> 
> My zig zags are bonded in the sleeve. Dropped my bubbler as you know. 80+% humidity and my white widow barely burns. One hit at a time with the dugout. LOL. View attachment 4975510


He he he ha ha ha he he he hot knives


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

He looks like he's going to melt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## buckaclark (Aug 29, 2021)

long live Gooney Boy


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> long live Gooney Boy


Ikr, Ed Asner died at 91 today. RIP Gooney Boy


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4975526


Still winter here

It was in the 80’s on the weekend managed to snap this pic in my 20mins of exercise Im allowed to have a day during this lockdown. SMH!


----------



## buckaclark (Aug 29, 2021)

ok i only read 200 anyway no big deal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Still winter here
> View attachment 4975572
> It was in the 80’s on the weekend managed to snap this pic in my 20mins of exercise Im allowed to have a day during this lockdown. SMH!
> View attachment 4975578


Awesome pic thanks for sharing


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Still winter here
> View attachment 4975572
> It was in the 80’s on the weekend managed to snap this pic in my 20mins of exercise Im allowed to have a day during this lockdown. SMH!
> View attachment 4975578


I like those temps....better to what I have now....95f with humidity..101....Netflix got me...still got stuff done though....

Nice seeing a beach...been a while....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2021)

Me smell new person....

Sniff..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I like those temps....better to what I have now....95f with humidity..101....Netflix got me...still got stuff done though....
> 
> Nice seeing a beach...been a while....


I'm on about the 3rd episode dragon's blood liking it could do with out the the modern language other then that I like it so far


----------



## buckaclark (Aug 29, 2021)

just frustration i guess long time lurker today i noticed wpm and lower bud rot just sort o compelled to join


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> just frustration i guess long time lurker today i noticed wpm and lower bud rot just sort o compelled to join


Sorry to here that


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm on about the 3rd episode dragon's blood liking it could do with out the the modern language other then that I like it so far


It could, it's a great story...not gonna ruin it for you...found nother this weekend u might like


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Still winter here
> View attachment 4975572
> It was in the 80’s on the weekend managed to snap this pic in my 20mins of exercise Im allowed to have a day during this lockdown. SMH!
> View attachment 4975578


I've been watching this guys videos all day  (over and over). Now I want an all tile pool and feel ALMOST ready to tackle a tile repair. Talk me down from the ledge!








Roy Tiles: DIY Tiling - SuperSpreader, UltraSpreader & ExtremeSpreader


DIY tiling tools & supplies. Featuring notched trowels for all your DIY tiling needs. Easy to use floor, wall & pool adhesive spreaders. See more today!




roytiles.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> just frustration i guess long time lurker today i noticed wpm and lower bud rot just sort o compelled to join


If ya wanted go to the new area, might get some help with that problem


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> just frustration i guess long time lurker today i noticed wpm and lower bud rot just sort o compelled to join


Regalia by Marrone, I'm sorry you're experiencing this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've been watching this guys videos all day  (over and over). Now I want an all tile pool and feel ALMOST ready to tackle a tile repair. Talk me down from the ledge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put down the putty knife and step away from the pool


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Lol let me know how you go, I’m looking for a contractor to do 88 apartments in a few months. Pic won’t stay up long.
> View attachment 4975618


HOLY FUCK you don't mess around! That's serious shit and you're responsible as the super, no stress eh?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Lol let me know how you go, I’m looking for a contractor to do 88 apartments in a few months. Pic won’t stay up long.
> View attachment 4975618


Ok that was pretty fucking impressive. I'm off the ledge and going to call for actual mason quotes tomorrow


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> just frustration i guess long time lurker today i noticed wpm and lower bud rot just sort o compelled to join


Powdery mildew  Sorry to hear that, and ironically, that's why I joined a few years back.

I tried everything...all the home remedies, from milk to dish soap. None of them worked permanently for me.

Then someone recommended Reglia, and it was my savior. I now use it weekly, along with another product by the company for bugs called Venerate. They are both certified organic, and highly effective.

You can research it here and on line...They make a version specific to marijuana called Regalia CG. It is the stuff!! 

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## buckaclark (Aug 29, 2021)

soo much in flower since july 20 gonna fight like i always do .didnt meen to derail the thread ,just wanted to send our love to the dog


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Powdery mildew  Sorry to hear that, and ironically, that's why I joined a few years back.
> 
> I tried everything...all the home remedies, from milk to dish soap. None of them worked permanently for me.
> 
> ...


Just send me that steak and you're welcome ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> soo much in flower since july 20 gonna fight like i always do .didnt meen to derail the thread ,just wanted to send our love to the dog


Honey, you can't derail this thread. It would have to have been on a rail to de-rail. Buy yourself some Regalia. FYI it works for roses too!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> HOLY FUCK you don't mess around! That's serious shit and you're responsible as the super, no stress eh?


Yeah fair bit of stress, especially as we go below the water table. The engineering starts getting hard to manage, sure everything works on paper but making it work onsite gets a bit cunty.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that was pretty fucking impressive. I'm off the ledge and going to call for actual mason quotes tomorrow


Don’t be a wuss!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Morning


Happy Monday! Dentist today yay!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4975764
> 
> Happy Monday! Dentist today yay!


Yay if you say 

How was it being childless?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yay if you say
> 
> How was it being childless?


Just a cleaning.

It's nice to walk around naked all day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just a cleaning.
> 
> It's nice to walk around naked all day.


High five


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just a cleaning.
> 
> It's nice to walk around naked all day.


You are supposed to wear clothes to the dentist...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4975822


I can’t really can’t stay awake.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t really can’t stay awake.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are supposed to wear clothes to the dentist...


Oops


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2021)

Monday funday....Going to Home Depot to retrieve my tiles... And hope they match somewhat!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4975836


I gotta be honest with you friend. I have no idea who or what kind of music you’re listening to.

Dabanap is coming on…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta be honest with you friend. I have no idea who or what kind of music you’re listening to.
> 
> Dabanap is coming on…


That's okay you don't hafta


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are supposed to wear clothes to the dentist...



I mean ok, but it's more fun naked.

/Just sayin'


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I mean ok, but it's more fun naked.
> 
> /Just sayin'


I must hear the story...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I must hear the story...



Let's just say I had the rare privileged to date a dental hygienist for a few months in college. You could say we had some good laughs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a safe weekend.....

woke up this morning to a steamy 78F but with 80% humidity......high today...93F.....but it you factor in the humidity...it will feel like 103F

Coffee is up....still got a little left.....

barely had a chance to grab my taco's this morning, as soon as i got here......blowing and going....guess it's a good thing...i'll save them for lunch....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.


morning to u as well.....how was your little trip....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....hope everyone had a safe weekend.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 78F but with 80% humidity......high today...93F.....but it you factor in the humidity...it will feel like 103F
> 
> ...


do you function without tacos?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> morning to u as well.....how was your little trip....


It was awesome, thanks for asking! Friday was a little rough, we ended up staying in the hotel and watching movies. I think I passed out around 7pm. Saturday we hit up the botanical gardens, did the giant ferris wheel and went for dinner to celebrate my partner's birthday. 35 years old eek!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> do you function without tacos?


yep, sure do, did this weekend.......smoked sausage this weekend, and also some chicken breast, had what was left last night.....with some beans, and potato salad the wife made...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was awesome, thanks for asking! Friday was a little rough, we ended up staying in the hotel and watching movies. I think I passed out around 7pm. Saturday we hit up the botanical gardens, did the giant ferris wheel and went for dinner to celebrate my partner's birthday. 35 years old eek!


Nice, happy ya had fun......

gotta watch that wiskey......it will make ya 10ft tall and bullet proof, but it will also make you regret it too.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was awesome, thanks for asking! Friday was a little rough, we ended up staying in the hotel and watching movies. I think I passed out around 7pm. Saturday we hit up the botanical gardens, did the giant ferris wheel and went for dinner to celebrate my partner's birthday. 35 years old eek!


That sounds lovely! Glad you rallied.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was awesome, thanks for asking! Friday was a little rough, we ended up staying in the hotel and watching movies. I think I passed out around 7pm. Saturday we hit up the botanical gardens, did the giant ferris wheel and went for dinner to celebrate my partner's birthday. 35 years old eek!


Awesome! Did you get your fill of peri peri?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

last nights dinner......talk about putting me down for the count after a few beer and a smoke.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, happy ya had fun......
> 
> gotta watch that wiskey......it will make ya 10ft tall and bullet proof, but it will also make you regret it too.....


Oh I regret it lol. Our plans for Friday night were totally blown. Funny thing I don't even like the taste of whisky. I'm not touching another drop of alcohol until Christmas. 



Rsawr said:


> That sounds lovely! Glad you rallied.


The botanical garden was awesome. It was so bloody hot tho, you had to spend all your time looking for shady places to hide, the driveI stopped at least ten times. @curious2garden's coke suggestion was perfect, I found little 200ml coke cans at the gas stations and was juiced up on a caffeine the entire way. 

Absolutely, ate like an animal all weekend. I called ahead and all the staff came out with a little cake and sang happy birthday. She was so embarrassed, I loved every second of it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I regret it lol. Our plans for Friday night were totally blown. Funny thing I don't even like the taste of whisky. I'm not touching another drop of alcohol until Christmas.


from me reading over the weekend......it sounded like ya did....whiskey is an aquired taste.......i like whiskey sours personally....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I regret it lol. Our plans for Friday night were totally blown. Funny thing I don't even like the taste of whisky. I'm not touching another drop of alcohol until Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self, never invite LG to my birthday celebration  Glad you got your liver's glycogen stores replaced  and welcome back, missed you this weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> from me reading over the weekend......it sounded like ya did....whiskey is an aquired taste.......i like whiskey sours personally....


We were mixing it will ginger ale to kill the taste. Would have made some of you purists cry 



curious2garden said:


> Note to self, never invite LG to my birthday celebration  Glad you got your liver's glycogen stores replaced  and welcome back, missed you this weekend.


I would never do something like that to you  Missed you guys too, so many pages to catch up on lol

I got my carrots installed this morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were mixing it will ginger ale to kill the taste. Would have made some of you purists cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eww no wonder you had that hangover.......usually if i head to that whiskey path.......i'm a maker mark or a jameson kinda guy.....

good looking carrots you have there btw


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were mixing it will ginger ale to kill the taste. Would have made some of you purists cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only thumbs'ing that up for your room. I will give you a pass on the ginger ale.....this time


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ......snip.....
> *I would never do something like that to you*
> .......snip.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eww no wonder you had that hangover.......usually if i head to that whiskey path.......i'm a maker mark or a jameson kinda guy.....
> 
> good looking carrots you have there btw





DarkWeb said:


> I'm only thumbs'ing that up for your room. I will give you a pass on the ginger ale.....this time


Do you guys drink it straight?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


yea I'd totally do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you guys drink it straight?


sometimes...i like mine on the rocks if i do


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

The tannins kill me anymore, I might take a shot on occasion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you guys drink it straight?


Yeah I like it that way. Very rarely one ice cube. Sometimes a Manhattan/old fashioned is nice.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you guys drink it straight?


Dilution is not the solution.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you guys drink it straight?


Hell yes, scotch esp expensive should be sipped straight and savored


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sometimes...i like mine on the rocks if i do





raratt said:


> The tannins kill me anymore, I might take a shot on occasion.





DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I like it that way. Very rarely one ice cube. Sometimes a Manhattan/old fashioned is nice.





Grandpapy said:


> Dilution is not the solution.
> View attachment 4975975





Singlemalt said:


> Hell yes, scotch esp expensive should be sipped straight and savored


But...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> But...


Sip dear, sip. Not swill


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sip dear, sip. Not swill


I'm too uncouth for whisky.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm too uncouth for whisky.


Nah, too young.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, too young.


I do like that coffee petron straight up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Had some time to sit and read my new permit, I'm legally allowed to carry around 150 grams now. Who needs that much weed on them lol. I thought 30 grams recreational was reasonable.


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had some time to sit and read my new permit, I'm legally allowed to carry around 150 grams now. Who needs that much weed on them lol. I thought 30 grams recreational was reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 4975995


If you start carrying around 150 grams you will be suprised how many new friends you will make.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do like that *coffee petron *straight up.


Just don't call it whiskey


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4976069


Man your phone sucks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> If you start carrying around 150 grams you will be suprised how many new friends you will make.


lol I don't think my pockets are big enough to hold that much weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was awesome, thanks for asking! Friday was a little rough, we ended up staying in the hotel and watching movies. I think I passed out around 7pm. Saturday we hit up the botanical gardens, did the giant ferris wheel and went for dinner to celebrate my partner's birthday. 35 years old eek!


Congrats - Momma and I have been married for 35 and together for 38.
No Regerts.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4976176


Stealthy camouflage?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Don’t be a wuss!
> View attachment 4975638View attachment 4975639


Yeah, nice try, my family was in construction and I know exactly what that means.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4976176


Or one of these and a sword sheath






Raw Challenge Cone - 24" : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


Raw Challenge Cone - 24" : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congrats - Momma and I have been married for 35 and together for 38.
> No Regerts.


rubbin' it in


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm too uncouth for whisky.


Select tequila the next time you plan to overdrink. Save the spirit of barley for us, y’know, purists.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Select tequila the next time you plan to overdrink. Save the spirit of barley for us, y’know, purists.


I thought whisky was made from rye.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought whisky was made from rye.


Rye whiskey is. Bourbon starts with corn. Scotch whisky (note spelling) uses malted barley. Thus “single malt” whiskies.

The Japanese will blend grains. Rice figures in some labels.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Rye whiskey is. Bourbon starts with corn. Scotch whisky (note spelling) uses malted barley. Thus “single malt” whiskies.
> 
> The Japanese will blend grains. Rice figures in some labels.


I had no idea. I don't know if it's a Canadian thing but you always hear people order rye and coke here. I *really *don't like bourbon... that's Jack Daniels right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or one of these and a sword sheath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$40 for a piece of paper???!! I could understand if was vellum from a virgin


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> $40 for a piece of paper???!! I could understand if was vellum from a virgin


At that price it should from an extra virgin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or one of these and a sword sheath *scabbard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> $40 for a piece of paper???!! I could understand if was vellum from a virgin


or $23 US






Amazon.com: RAW Classic Challenge 24'' Cone | One Giant Pre-Rolled Cone | Natural Unrefined Vegan Friendly Paper | 2 Feet Long : Health & Household


Buy RAW Classic Challenge 24'' Cone | One Giant Pre-Rolled Cone | Natural Unrefined Vegan Friendly Paper | 2 Feet Long on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At that price it should from an extra virgin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Did someone say sword


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did someone say swordView attachment 4976303


Jeff I’m absolutely shocked that you have a sword.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeff I’m absolutely shocked that you have a sword.


One of a few but that one I made I like Sharp things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One of a few but that one I made I like Sharp things


you made that? I’m impressed


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I wouldn’t mind a sword. Nobody would mess with me if I had a sword. Or a shabby shiv like @Rsawr is so fond of.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn’t mind a sword. Nobody would mess with me if I had a sword. Or a shabby shiv like @Rsawr is so fond of.


 no witnesses.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Jeff impressed you with his sword, there maybe hope for you yet.


Not sure if that was a compliment or a dig. 

I think people who can make stuff with their own hands are all right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Jeff impressed you with his sword, there maybe hope for you yet.


Oh I get it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not sure if that was a compliment or a dig.
> 
> I think people who can make stuff with their own hands are all right.


It's harder making things with someone elses hands.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's harder making things with someone elses hands.


Not if I had a sword.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I get it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4976323


Hey it only took me seven minutes. It was coming all the way from Australia.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

Man this is not let me repeat not Mountain Dew


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man this is not let me repeat not Mountain DewView attachment 4976340


Found this. I'm screwed!


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man this is not let me repeat not Mountain DewView attachment 4976340


A newfangled spittoon?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or one of these and a sword sheath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say it holds 2 ozs


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's gets harder with someone elses hands.


FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They say it holds 2 ozs
> View attachment 4976414


I'd try to finish it!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Found this. I'm screwed!
> View attachment 4976351


300 mg of Caffeine, a vasoconstrictor, be careful with that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Good morning, lazy butts  

(that includes me LOL)


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Morning







Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, lazy butts
> 
> (that includes me LOL)


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m smoking pineapple upside down cake for breakfast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

@Metasynth FINALLY a game we can win!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2021)

Good Morning, Chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Good morning happy Tuesday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Tuesday.


Is it Tuesday already?
Whatchu doing?
@DarkWeb how’s the wood stacking going?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Tuesday already?
> Whatchu doing?
> @DarkWeb how’s the wood stacking going?


Thinking I might wonder down to the beach today, the sun shouldn't be so unbearable today. Any fun plans for you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Tuesday already?
> Whatchu doing?
> @DarkWeb how’s the wood stacking going?


I still have a lot to go.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thinking I might wonder down to the beach today, the sun shouldn't be so unbearable today. Any fun plans for you?


Are you going for a record 3 times or are you going to give law enforcement a brake you Rebel


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going for a record 3 times or are you going to give law enforcement a brake you Rebel


lol I won't be taking the dog with me. Third time would probably be a ticket knowing my luck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

They're announcing our vaccine passport system today. Unvaccinated people over 12 won't be able to use non essential services like gyms, restaurants and theaters. I might go back to the gym if they make it like it was before covid where you can just walk in without an appointment.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I won't be taking the dog with me. Third time would probably be a ticket knowing my luck.


What the what is that fear see what a year older can do to a person say it's not so


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thinking I might wonder down to the beach today, the sun shouldn't be so unbearable today. Any fun plans for you?


Do eeet 

I’m hoping the electrician comes today! Fingers crossed.

@DarkWeb can you make sand shoes for a walker? Like snow shoes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do eeet
> 
> I’m hoping the electrician comes today! Fingers crossed.
> 
> @DarkWeb can you make sand shoes for a walker? Like snow shoes?


Wouldn't tennis balls on the feet work? You see lots of people doing that here in the winter.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

Morning all . Just read some good news that there’s going to be a dispensary opening up two towns over . What makes it better news is that country is a very conservative one and this will be the first one . This will make it the first dispensary in a small town near me within a 20 mile radius which includes four different counties . Maybe these townships /Village councils will see the benefits of bringing businesses in and filling these vacant buildings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what is that fear see what a year older can do to a person say it's not so


It wasn't my birthday this weekend, mine is in January. Not so much fear, I just don't want the hassle or $360 fine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wouldn't tennis balls on the feet work? You see lots of people doing that here in the winter.


Nah, I found some though…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nah, I found some though…
> View attachment 4976618


That would work! They also makes skis for walkers. Does yours have wheels too?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't my birthday this weekend, mine is in January. Not so much fear, I just don't want the hassle or $360 fine.


To be continued in January then 360 what would that be in us dollars or is it


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

This is what I use for my outside adventures.










Action Trackchair - The Ultimate All-Terrain Wheelchair


With dealers in all 50 states and around the world to meet with you in person; no one does it better than Action Trackchair.




actiontrackchair.com






Paul Drake said:


> Nah, I found some though…
> View attachment 4976618


thanks Paul. I’ll pass that on to some people I know that could use them too .


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would work! They also makes skis for walkers. Does yours have wheels too?


No. Barbie has one that she doesn’t use anymore that this would work!
Even for a regular one and maybe I can go shelling again!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> This is what I use for my outside adventures.
> View attachment 4976619
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, very nice. I’ve got to pay like 20% towards a scooter. I want


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> This is what I use for my outside adventures.
> View attachment 4976619
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter would have loved that no one would be safe lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To be continued in January then 360 what would that be in us dollars or is it


About $285 USD. In the last two weeks I've gotten two parking tickets in Montreal, one in Burlington and one here in Toronto. Shits getting expensive lol.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My daughter would have loved that no one would be safe lol


It’s not fast but will go almost anywhere .


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My daughter would have loved that no one would be safe lol


I found some with rollbars!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I found some with rollbars!


Now you're talking... racing stripes?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s not fast but will go almost anywhere .


It's the go almost anywhere part that the dangerous part lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're talking... racing stripes?


Like I haven’t broken enough bones lol
Ohhhh zoom zoom


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Cruise back around the property and the beaches?! I gotta get one.

@JustRolling how do you garden dude?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Like I haven’t broken enough bones lol
> Ohhhh zoom zoom
> View attachment 4976637


I'd ride the shit outa that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd ride the shit outa that!


Me too! I can tote the umbrella, chairs and the cooler, at the beach. I’d go back then the trails behind the house and see if I can get to the beach. Barbie said they used to ride their houses back thru there to the water.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Cruise back around the property and the beaches?! I gotta get one.
> 
> @JustRolling how do you garden dude?


Not very good or easy . I have to have a lot of help .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do eeet
> 
> I’m hoping the electrician comes today! Fingers crossed.
> 
> @DarkWeb can you make sand shoes for a walker? Like snow shoes?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

$1k








Beach Walker - Wheeleez™ All-Terrain/ Beach Rollator


The Wheeleez™ All-Terrain Beach Rollator is specifically designed to navigate all the challenging off-road terrains, soft sand, mud, gravel, grass, rocks, cobblestones (plus road and concrete). The wider Wheeleez™ polyurethane wheels allow you a safer more stable base to walk with, giving you...




wheeleez.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too! I can tote the umbrella, chairs and the cooler, at the beach. I’d go back then the trails behind the house and see if I can get to the beach. Barbie said they used to *ride their houses* back thru there to the water.


How do you steer em? Chimney?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Some dick will show up with their snowspeeder drone and tow rope.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you steer em? Chimney?


Spurs to the fascia


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Like I haven’t broken enough bones lol
> Ohhhh zoom zoom
> View attachment 4976637


this has a destiny of a "hold my beer moment".....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone is gtg

Just got to work from a dead battery this morning.......it's on the charger now to see if it will hold....

sooooo......no taco's today......oh the horror.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this has a destiny of a "hold my beer moment".....


Beer holder conspicuously absent


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Beer holder conspicuously absent


yeah but that can change real quick........now where is the 10mm socket.....damnit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....hope everyone is gtg
> 
> Just got to work from a dead battery this morning.......it's on the charger now to see if it will hold....
> 
> sooooo......no taco's today......oh the horror.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

maybe???


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

i'll have something taco=ish for lunch.....me and the mrs made carne quesada last night......brought some for lunch today.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4976652
> 
> maybe???


buttplug beer holder


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> buttplug beer holder


smh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> buttplug beer holder


I don't want to even know what goes on in your brain to lead you to that first.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> buttplug beer holder


For when you want to put drinking behind you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't want to even know what goes on in your brain to lead you to that first.


I do


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> buttplug beer holder


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm still trying to get enough coffee in me............


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm still trying to get enough coffee in me............


I'll take a sip for you.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm still trying to get enough coffee in me............


<<<<<2


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll take a sip for you.


go for it....cream and sugar on the right....and you know what's on the left....i have to wait till after 6 today


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Electrician just left


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Electrician just left
> View attachment 4976658View attachment 4976660


what tha??? almost have a fire?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Electrician just left
> View attachment 4976658View attachment 4976660


Oooh! Melty


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what tha??? almost have a fire?


Yeah buddy. It caught on fire. Called the home warranty company and they told us the first they could send someone was September 8th bahahaha. I had to put Perry Mason on the phone. Got someone in 30 minutes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oooh! Melty


I’m fixn to dabba dabba do now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah buddy. It caught on fire. Called the home warranty company and they told us the first they could send someone was September 8th bahahaha. I had to put Perry Mason on the phone. Got someone in 30 minutes.


that's the way to do it....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's the way to do it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't want to even know what goes on in your brain to lead you to that first.


Sometimes it's dark in here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Electrician just left
> View attachment 4976658View attachment 4976660


That's scary! Did they tell you what caused this?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's scary! Did they tell you what caused this?


Wires and electrical stuff. One wire move and got hot and touched another wire, something like that. I was vaping, she was listening. It works better this way


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wires and electrical stuff. One wire move and got hot and touched another wire, something like that. I was vaping, she was listening. It works better this way


Should they maybe inspect all your outlets and switches?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should they maybe inspect all your outlets and switches?


lol he did babydoll


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

What about those sumbitches looting in loosiana?

“Someday a real rain will come and wash all this scum off the streets.” TB


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

that guy is still at it...omg.....

trying to stay out of there for today....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that guy is still at it...omg.....
> 
> trying to stay out of there for today....


Uh what?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Uh what?


trying to stay out of the poly rooms today.......there is a squirrel in there....shhhh


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

@Paul Drake …It’s dab time!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Paul Drake …It’s dab time!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol he did babydoll


good! I couldn’t sleep knowing that was a possibility.

got an offer on The place in AZ. Less than asking but more than they paid for it in 2019. Waiting for mom’s blessing before I accept.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> good! I couldn’t sleep knowing that was a possibility.
> 
> got an offer on The place in AZ. Less than asking but more than they paid for it in 2019. Waiting for mom’s blessing before I accept.


GREAT


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Paul Drake …It’s dab time!!


Do you go at it from the side or top down?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> GREAT


Accepted the offer pending inspection. I don't think there will be any hiccups with an inspection. Said no to sharing the inspection cost and let them have the bedroom furniture and washer/dryer. It's almost over and I get to do it all over again next month. The Orillia house is much nicer with more bedrooms, I expect it to go quickly.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4976652
> 
> maybe???


Had one on my chair and it didn’t last a day before it got ripped off.

Had to step out because of the darn kids . Daughter in college someone backed into her car and the other one her starter went out in The Wendy’s drive-through . Who ever came up with the engine stop/start idea should be shot . Really how much gas do you save ?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Accepted the offer pending inspection. I don't think there will be any hiccups with an inspection. Said no to sharing the inspection cost and let them have the bedroom furniture and washer/dryer. It's almost over and I get to do it all over again next month. The Orillia house is much nicer with more bedrooms, I expect it to go quickly.


May I ask where is Orillia ? My bil in the Phoenix area is on a waiting list for a house to be built .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> buttplug beer holder


And that's why we're friends 



raratt said:


>


CKY (Camp Kill Yourself) was the start of jackass. Some really funny stuff lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> May I ask where is Orillia ? My bil in the Phoenix area is on a waiting list for a house to be built .


On the north shore of Lake Simcoe in Ontario. Bit of a drive from Phoenix unfortunately.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Had one on my chair and it didn’t last a day before it got ripped off.
> 
> Had to step out because of the darn kids . Daughter in college someone backed into her car and the other one her starter went out in The Wendy’s drive-through . Who ever came up with the engine stop/start idea should be shot . Really how much gas do you save ?


Wow. Someone saw that and thought “that will complete my butt”


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the north shore of Lake Simcoe in Ontario. Bit of a drive from Phoenix unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 4976784


I think he’s all about moving out of AZ. but his wife isn’t. That would work for me just a five and half hour trip is all . Sure wish I could still go snowmobiling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I think he’s all about moving out of AZ. but his wife isn’t. That would work for me just a five and half hour trip is all . Sure wish I could still go snowmobiling.


I should take a look at mine and fix it. Haven't ridden in a few years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And that's why we're friends





cannabineer said:


> Wow. Someone saw that and thought “that will complete my butt”


Love you guys!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I should take a look at mine and fix it. Haven't ridden in a few years.


Was my favorite thing to do in the wintertime . Snowmobiling in Michigan’s UP is amazing . I always wanted to do a Canadian trip .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love you guys!


You where truly thinking outside of the box


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I think he’s all about moving out of AZ. but his wife isn’t. That would work for me just a five and half hour trip is all . Sure wish I could still go snowmobiling.


That's great area if you like snowmobiling and outdoors stuff, there's also two ski hills within a reasonable drive. I've never been to AZ, I was supposed to go in spring 2020 but covid.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Accepted the offer pending inspection. I don't think there will be any hiccups with an inspection. Said no to sharing the inspection cost and let them have the bedroom furniture and washer/dryer. It's almost over and I get to do it all over again next month. The Orillia house is much nicer with more bedrooms, I expect it to go quickly.


How many houses did your people own?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 31, 2021)

After this morning I’m ready to try something different . Gonna mix them all !


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Was my favorite thing to do in the wintertime . Snowmobiling in Michigan’s UP is amazing . I always wanted to do a Canadian trip .


I just like to buzz around a bit. Or use it as a lift for skiing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah but that can change real quick........now where is the 10mm socket.....damnit


Must be a top post


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How many houses did your people own?


Just two, mom is living with my sister and her family in Ottawa now so it has to go once it's no longer listed as collateral on the place in Scottsdale. I also sold a 30 foot houseboat this summer, I should become a realestate agent lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just two, mom is living with my sister and her family in Ottawa now so it has to go once it's no longer listed as collateral on the place in Scottsdale. I also sold a 30 foot houseboat this summer, I should become a realestate agent lol.


All this talk of Phoenix and Scottsdale makes me think of somewhere else.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> All this talk of Phoenix and Scottsdale makes me think of somewhere else.


Where?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where?


Arizona. Scottsdale is a suburb of Phoenix. Once they named a subtype of the Chevy Suburban after it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just like to buzz around a bit. Or use it as a lift for skiing.


Can you pull skiers similar to water skiing? That's where my mind went.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Can you pull skiers similar to water skiing? That's where my mind went.


Yeah, sure you can. But that's a good here hold my beer kinda thing


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, sure you can. But that's a good here hold my beer kinda thing


I mean who has the beer in this situation? 

Actually, I can't figure out which would be worse...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Arizona. Scottsdale is a suburb of Phoenix. Once they named a subtype of the Chevy Suburban after it.


I think that color was called Spraytan Celebrity


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean who has the beer in this situation?
> 
> Actually, I can't figure out which would be worse...


The guy driving ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think that color was called Spraytan Celebrity


With Sunset Boulevard interior


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The guy driving ha ha ha


I dunno about that. Drunk and skiing sounds baaaaad


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I use to pull my gf's kid behind the 4 wheeler in a round, aluminum flying saucer, and it would slingshot around the corners. One time I was sure I killed him. I was positive I snapped his little neck, because he rolled about 8 times and laid there, face down in the snow and lifeless, until I pulled up next to him and his little head popped up just a bitchin'  Whew...never died that again!!


I had visitors last night....not one, but 2 milk snakes INSIDE my house...they be in another world now, but there mama could be anywhere! Oh, they will never come in your house, everyone said. Yeah, wrong!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno about that. Drunk and skiing sounds baaaaad


What could go wrong you got all the white fluffy stuff around you to break your fall


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno about that. Drunk and skiing sounds baaaaad


It can be fun.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean who has the beer in this situation?
> 
> Actually, I can't figure out which would be worse...


We must endure despite Heisenbeer’s Uncertainty Principle. You can know the position of your beer. Or its momentum, which can be very useful information. Or you can know a generally inferior ballpark value for both at once.

Reaching past the premise, if you have someone (nonfamily) to hold the beer, someone is squishing chest into your back.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno about that. Drunk and skiing sounds baaaaad


Gravity patiently


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I use to pull my gf's kid behind the 4 wheeler in a round, aluminum flying saucer, and it would slingshot around the corners. One time I was sure I killed him. I was positive I snapped his little neck, because he rolled about 8 times and laid there, face down in the snow and lifeless, until I pulled up next to him and his little head popped up just a bitchin'  Whew...never died that again!!
> 
> 
> I had visitors last night....not one, but 2 milk snakes INSIDE my house...they be in another world now, but there mama could be anywhere! Oh, they will never come in your house, everyone said. Yeah, wrong!


And all they wanted was good company


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> someone is squishing chest into your back.


A lot of front brake on a motorcycle accomplishes that also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Arizona. Scottsdale is a suburb of Phoenix. Once they named a subtype of the Chevy Suburban after it.


could you imagine trying to park that thing at the grocery store. 

New phones show out for delivery on the fedex site. Today turned out to be a good day.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> could you imagine trying to park that thing at the grocery store.
> 
> New phones show out for delivery on the fedex site. Today turned out to be a good day.


“Hey is that a parking space?”
Yeah kinda. There’s a Pree-yus in it.
“Oh no problem.”
big crunching sound, engine off


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, sure you can. But that's a good here hold my beer kinda thing


Curiosity has been both friend and nemesis to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> could you imagine trying to park that thing at the grocery store.
> 
> New phones show out for delivery on the fedex site. Today turned out to be a good day.


Yes, actually  I did that frequently in my '89 and then '91 Chevy Suburban.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Curiosity has been both friend and nemesis to me.


Curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought her back


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, actually  I did that frequently in my '89 and then '91 Chevy Suburban.


Was it blue mine was lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What could go wrong you got all the white fluffy stuff around you to break your fall


You'd be surprised how hard solid water can be  Actually take a jump off a high dive and go in a bit wrong and the liquid stuff hurts a lot. Try something from 15 ft and if you don't go in cleanly it'll leave a mark LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Bought one for an oz and 200 dollars lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was it blue mine was lol


This was her paint scheme. She was a 2500 4x4 and boy could she scoot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This was her paint scheme. She was a 2500 4x4 and boy could she scoot.
> View attachment 4976842


Ok we are safe the one I got was light blue had me worried


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

I know we need the rain but come on


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)

ugh what a day......it's all good though...made some dinero......

almost cold beer time.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

We’ve gone over to the dark side


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve gone over to the dark side
> 
> View attachment 4976897


Wait, so you got a free folding screen phone mysteriously in the mail, then got rid of it by basically throwing it away, and then spent a bunch of money on a folding screen phone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve gone over to the dark side
> 
> View attachment 4976897


I'm waiting for my watch.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, so you got a free folding screen phone mysteriously in the mail, then got rid of it by basically throwing it away, and then spent a bunch of money on a folding screen phone?


This one is his.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, so you got a free folding screen phone mysteriously in the mail, then got rid of it by basically throwing it away, and then spent a bunch of money on a folding screen phone?


We bought two. That other one was neat but too big. This is the first phone that fits in my pocket since blackberry


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This one is his.


Or hers, blush


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought two. That other one was neat but too big. This is the first phone that fits in my pocket since blackberry


Nice!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Power is back on and hopefully it stay on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> but too big. This is the first that fits in my pocket


Nope, Nope - just Nope.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4977050


I wanna know what weed Telegraph readers smoke


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You'd be surprised how hard solid water can be  Actually take a jump off a high dive and go in a bit wrong and the liquid stuff hurts a lot. Try something from 15 ft and if you don't go in cleanly it'll leave a mark LOL


I dislocated my shoulder in a water skiing crash, just from hitting the water hard. 

At 30 mph you'll roll on top of the water for a few seconds just like solid ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I dislocated my shoulder in a water skiing crash, just from hitting the water hard.
> 
> At 30 mph you'll roll on top of the water for a few seconds just like solid ground.


My first time water skiing was a physics lesson. I was fifteen and shrugged off the fail.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve gone over to the dark side
> 
> View attachment 4976897


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 1, 2021)

Good morning.

2 to 3 inches of rain today UGGH.

on the bright side, the moat was getting low.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 1, 2021)

Thinking Jeffislovinlife would enjoy this one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Morning


Anyone interested in helping with my wood this morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 2 to 3 inches of rain today UGGH.
> 
> on the bright side, the moat was getting low.


I’m waiting to spot a gator out back. There’s supposed to be plenty.

Oh yeah, good morning everyone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

@DarkWeb how much wood can a woodchuck chuck…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna know what weed Telegraph readers smoke


They only do crack and that special Koolaid…


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb how much wood can a woodchuck chuck…


6 cord


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 6 cord


You should hire a couple. They work for peanuts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 6 cord


Does that make it though the winter time


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does that make it though the winter timeView attachment 4977192


Should be nice and warm through those -20° weeks


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Strawberry cough this morning. Come on weed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.

Had to wear a sweater to the dog park this morning. brrrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4977134


IKR! Tim Cook called me up to say WTF?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Tim Cook called me up to say WTF?


Someone gave his email address out when I worked at Apple. He was fired before he got the read receipt.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Tim Cook called me up to say WTF?


Okay I'll bite what is i k r and who the hell is Tim Cook


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Someone gave his email address out when I worked at Apple. He was fired before he got the read receipt.


Steve would have had him killed. 

Gonna miss pew pew with you 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I'll bite what is i k r and who the hell is Tim Cook


I know right, Tim Cook is Apple's CEO.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

I sense some android phone hate in here 
Please ignore the device in my pocket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I sense some android phone hate in here
> Please ignore the device in my pocket.


Apples are for kids......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I sense some android phone hate in here
> Please ignore the device in my pocket.


I figured out how to make it add a period and capitalize the next letter when I hit space bar twice. That's what annoyed me the most last time I used an android phone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Apples are for kids......


Pew pew


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Well you could be stuck with one of these ha ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pew pew


God I wish that worked on here!

I'd be banned in an hour.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> God I wish that worked on here!
> 
> I'd be banned in an hour.


Rebel


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Steve would have had him killed.
> 
> Gonna miss pew pew with you


Wait! No more pew pew?!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured out how to make it add a period and capitalize the next letter when I hit space bar twice. That's what annoyed me the most last time I used an android phone.


My phone is responsible for my looking like I know English, so I hear that..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well you could be stuck with one of these View attachment 4977198ha ha ha ha


Jeff I have a Samsung galaxy S10 that's in mint shape that you can have if you want. It was my dad's and he kept it in an otterbox case. None of us will ever use it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Get Signal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait! No more pew pew?! View attachment 4977199


Can't find imessage in the play store 



Rsawr said:


> My phone is responsible for my looking like I know English, so I hear that..


It will take a little getting bit to get used to this keyboard. I do like having the numbers on top.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get Signal


I tried, but I had no signal.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get Signal


What's that?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's that?


Free texting app


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Free texting app


is it better than the default?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeff I have a Samsung galaxy S10 that's in mint shape that you can have if you want. It was my dad's and he kept it in an otterbox case. None of us will ever use it.


Aww how sweet you are but it would be to smart for me lol to much power he he he


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeff I have a Samsung galaxy S10 that's in mint shape that you can have if you want. It was my dad's and he kept it in an otterbox case. None of us will ever use it.


I still use my Samsung S5 active lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Apples are for kids......


Guess you’re right


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it better than the default?


Idk but it’s free international


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww how sweet you are but it would be to smart for me lol to much power he he he


Well keep it in mind, the offer stands if that phone dies on you. 



Singlemalt said:


> I still use my Samsung S5 active lol


Why? I had to drag my parents kicking and screaming into modern technology... my mom thinks this is modern. 









Samsung Rugby III™ | Samsung Support CA


Samsung Rugby III™. Solutions & Tips, Download Manual, Contact Us. Samsung Support CA




www.samsung.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk but it’s free international


Cool I'll give it a shot


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool I'll give it a shot


The shark and I use it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The shark and I use it.


Maybe when I get that watch I can use signal


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well keep it in mind, the offer stands if that phone dies on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it works perfectly fine and does everything I want it to. I don't use it for playing on internet, I use it as a phone, camera, notepad, reference library and google search. For internet I use either my laptop or primarily this desktop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Premier boneless chicken is announcing our vaccine passport today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Because it works perfectly fine and does everything I want it to. I don't use it for playing on internet, I use it as a phone, camera, notepad, reference library and google search. For internet I use either my laptop or primarily this desktop.


Do you bank on it? I'd be careful since you're no longer getting updates.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I dislocated my shoulder in a water skiing crash, just from hitting the water hard.
> 
> At 30 mph you'll roll on top of the water for a few seconds just like solid ground.


Check out Alaska's Artic Man event.
These guys & gals are on the far side of NUTZ!





__





Http:://www.arcticman.com - Home


Arctic Man 2020




www.arcticman.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe when I get that watch I can use signal


Hurry up, Flintstone!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe when I get that watch I can use signal


did you order a new watch?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check out Alaska's Artic Man event.
> These guys & gals are on the far side of NUTZ!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very cold!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you bank on it? I'd be careful since you're no longer getting updates.


Nope, I do that on the desktop. Phones are too hackable, so there is no crucial data that could disrupt my life on the phone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope, I do that on the desktop. Phones are too hackable, so there is no crucial data that could disrupt my life on the phone


No nudes? pft!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check out Alaska's Artic Man event.
> These guys & gals are on the far side of NUTZ!
> 
> 
> ...


What!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No nudes? pft!


Not that stay in residence, lol. Opps, I do have one that is meant to distract and weird out the cops if ever needed; it's of that Die Antwoord gal Yolandi,


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you order a new watch?


Yeah, a Galaxy 3.....then it got delayed and then backordered.....now the 4 is coming out. So I cancelled the 3 order and am waiting on the 4 to be released. Should be able to do more over wifi.......my S8 is factory unlocked so no wifi calling or texting.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hurry up, Flintstone!


That is Captain Caveman


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Had to wear a sweater to the dog park this morning. brrrr


It is a nipple-crinkling seventy this am.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not that stay in residence, lol. Opps, I do have one that is meant to distract and weird out the cops if ever needed; it's of that Die Antwoord gal Yolandi,


I'm blown away that you know about Die Antwoord, didn't think you would listen to something like that. 



DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, a Galaxy 3.....then it got delayed and then backordered.....now the 4 is coming out. So I cancelled the 3 order and am waiting on the 4 to be released. Should be able to do more over wifi.......my S8 is factory unlocked so no wifi calling or texting.


Bummer. When does the 4 come out? I have a first gen apple watch, I just couldn't get used to it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm blown away that you know about Die Antwoord, didn't think you would listen to something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. When does the 4 come out? I have a first gen apple watch, I just couldn't get used to it.


Being a watch or what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is a nipple-crinkling seventy this am.


get your pasties out!

Only 66° here now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm blown away that you know about Die Antwoord, didn't think you would listen to something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. When does the 4 come out? I have a first gen apple watch, I just couldn't get used to it.


I don't . It's garbage, but I find them bizarrely interesting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Being a watch or what?


The interface, too small and didn't really do much other than notifications and switching songs was clunky and often jumped more than one song.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The interface, too small and didn't really do much other than notifications and switching songs was clunky and often jumped more than one song.


I’ve not had one but the niece and her fiancé have had every version. You know how girls are.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

I have a flip phone, don't text. I have it for emergencies in the car. $15 a month.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm blown away that you know about Die Antwoord, didn't think you would listen to something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. When does the 4 come out? I have a first gen apple watch, I just couldn't get used to it.


It just happened.



Paul Drake said:


> Being a watch or what?


I probably haven't used a watch since the '90's lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't . It's garbage, but I find them bizarrely interesting


I don't mind them in small doses. That Ninja guy creeps me the hell out.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2021)

The aftermath of Ida is just reaching us, and it's supposed to rain for the next 24 hours...with flood warnings. 

Planning on working in my flower room more today. The tile job is complete now, except for sealing the grout. It came out amazing!! 

I called my attorney yesterday to see WTF is going on with my closing, since he wasn't answering my emails. He said "anything involving an attorney is taking 3 times as long right now".  Perfect, and I'll bet he is going to charge me 3 x as much!!!! So no closing anywhere is sight...I guess I am collecting rents yet again!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve not had one but the niece and her fiancé have had every version. You know how girls are.


Lol gotta have every piece of new tech when it comes out. I sorta stopped doing that... it's hard sometimes being dazzled by new stuff.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

He is now back to doing this whenever I look at the phone. Vet tech just called said he is less anemic now, compared to the numbers the ER sent.

Picture not taken with a fruit phone**


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

Got bounce


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol gotta have every piece of new tech when it comes out. I sorta stopped doing that... it's hard sometimes being dazzled by new stuff.


Have you started integrating smart tech into your home yet? Seems like right up your alley!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He is now back to doing this whenever I look at the phone. Vet tech just called said he is less anemic now, compared to the numbers the ER sent.
> View attachment 4977232
> Picture not taken with a fruit phone**


Add apostrophe s and it is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have you started integrating smart tech into your home yet? Seems like right up your alley!


We actually have an ancient crestron system, pre app craze that uses a remote control and is running on a tired old HP windows 7 notebook. I'd like to get some of the newer stuff, but it's not high on the list.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Add apostrophe s and it is


That took me a second...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks very cold!


And really FAST!

"The Arctic Man is a race for teams of two skilled competitors that tests the strength of an athlete and the horsepower of a snowmobile. Courage and training are essential elements of this team of snowmobile and skier.

The Arctic Man is one of the World's Toughest Downhill Ski races, and an exciting snowmobile race, all in one. The skier begins at a summit elevation of 5,800 feet and drops 1700 feet in less than two mile to the bottom of a narrow canyon where he meets up with his snowmobiling partner.

The snowmobiler meets the skier, on the go, with a tow rope and pulls the skier 2 1/4 miles uphill at top speeds of up to 86 mph. The skier and the snowmobile then separate and the skier goes over the side of the second mountain and drops another 1200 feet to the finish line.

At the Arctic Man you "*GO FAST or GO HOME*"

Truly the Ultimate Adrenaline Rush for spectators and competitors alike.

Last year approximately 13,000 spectators came from around the nation as well as different countries around the world to enjoy this spectacular Alaskan event. The area the race is held is some the of the best snowmachine riding country in the world. The snowcapped peaks and beauty make this spring event one that you will treasure for a lifetime."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That took me a second...


Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

okay why am i awake....oh that's right......$$$$$

Morning everyone........barely awake here......yeah i got the coffee running....even made a new pot....

woke up this morning to a steamy 80F...wth.......talk about sticky.....anywho...high today 97F it will feel like 105F

welp stopped off to my local taco shop.....and yes bacon an egg today...not bad for $3 .......

get some coffee in me, add the hot sauce......and here we go......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And really FAST!
> 
> "The Arctic Man is a race for teams of two skilled competitors that tests the strength of an athlete and the horsepower of a snowmobile. Courage and training are essential elements of this team of snowmobile and skier.
> 
> ...


At least skis and sleds are MADE for snow…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And really FAST!
> 
> "The Arctic Man is a race for teams of two skilled competitors that tests the strength of an athlete and the horsepower of a snowmobile. Courage and training are essential elements of this team of snowmobile and skier.
> 
> ...


That's crazy, people must get hurt skiing at 86mph.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> At least skies and sleds are MADE for snow…


That I'd do! And it only lasts a few minutes until you're in the tree line.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That I'd do! And it only lasts a few minutes until you're in the tree line.


Just tossing out a few pictures for you to remember


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2021)

Holy fuck, it’s September. Just wow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Just tossing out a few pictures for you to remember View attachment 4977242View attachment 4977243


Not something I'll likely ever have the opportunity to do. I've watched them all, most of the time they fall on the snow and just slide until they can get back up and do it again. IMO the trail below the glacier is more dangerous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Just tossing out a few pictures for you to remember View attachment 4977242View attachment 4977243


You should get that silkscreened onto a tight fitting nylon top.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Holy fuck, it’s September. Just wow.


Two months 'till halloween


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should get that silkscreened onto a tight fitting nylon top.


Oh or a sleeve


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two months 'till halloween


yep...till the start of Dias de los Muertos..............otherwise known as Halloween......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh or a sleeve


wouldn't get your rib cage tho.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep...till the start of Dias de los Muertos..............otherwise known as Halloween......


How’s your wife doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wouldn't get your rib cage tho.


True that. I think I’m pussing out covering it with a tat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your wife doing?


so far so good love.....the MS is starting to attack her again......she spent a little time in the hospital this year cause of it......i worry about her sometimes or at least lately...i'm just happy she's walking around, talking.....and changing my name ever once in a while....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep...till the start of Dias de los Muertos..............otherwise known as Halloween......


Are you big into celebrating halloween?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> True that. I think I’m pussing out covering it with a tat.


I don't blame you. I've heard that tattooing scar tissue is painful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you big into celebrating halloween?


yes, it's the start of my bday........


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so far so good love.....the MS is starting to attack her again......she spent a little time in the hospital this year cause of it......i worry about her sometimes or at least lately...i'm just happy she's walking around, talking.....and changing my name ever once in a while....


Every day with your love is a good day.
I love you


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

yep was supposed to be born on the 31st, according to my real mom, but i was stubborn cause i had free room and board, fresh food, and i was warm......finally came out on Nov 2....8lb baby boy to a 4ft 7in woman.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Every day with your love is a good day.
> I love you


that it is

love ya too chica


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yes, it's the start of my bday........


Think we're going to get trick or treaters this year? They don't come to my door, it's handed out at the main entrance. Last year my parents had a sign on their lawn that said we love you, we miss you and we'll see you next year, still chokes me up a bit thinking about it lol. I doubt the house will be sold by then so I'm taking a shit ton of candy and water there to hand out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think we're going to get trick or treaters this year? They don't come to my door, it's handed out at the main entrance. Last year my parents had a sign on their lawn that said we love you, we miss you and we'll see you next year, still chokes me up a bit thinking about it lol. I doubt the house will be sold by then so I'm taking a shit ton of candy and water there to hand out.


i dunno honestly....hope so.....especially in the city.....i don't get very many of those where i live in the country.....we usually start up the fire pit...and hang outside bbq pit going and ice chest full.......

one year we had a drum circle going and other things.....very pagan style celebration....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

can't believe she's still alive, especially with all the crap she's been through......she smells great......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i dunno honestly....hope so.....especially in the city.....i don't get very many of those where i live in the country.....we usually start up the fire pit...and hang outside bbq pit going and ice chest full.......
> 
> one year we had a drum circle going and other things.....very pagan style celebration....


You must have accidently left out the part about your costumes


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must have accidently left out the part about your costumes


the rule was ....you can wear anything you wish.....costume, no costume......clothes.....and in a couple of occasions no clothes......just be U.....and respect everyone here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the rule was ....you can wear anything you wish.....costume, no costume......clothes.....and in a couple of occasions no clothes......just be U.....and respect everyone here


Anyone show up without clothes? 

At my halloween party it's costume or toga of shame... no regular street clothes allowed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anyone show up without clothes?
> 
> At my halloween party it's costume or toga of shame... no regular street clothes allowed.


nope, most show up in clothes but as the night moves along....don't be surprised.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We actually have an ancient crestron system, pre app craze that uses a remote control and is running on a tired old HP windows 7 notebook. I'd like to get some of the newer stuff, but it's not high on the list.


Did you hear what happened in Texas last month or so? Don't recall the reason but they had some sort of power crisis, storm or whatever. The regional electric company turned off all electricity (without notification) to a shit ton of clients that had smart homes

edit: this is what happens when you leave and go do errands and grocery shopping then come back to where you were; off topic lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Holy fuck, it’s September. Just wow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And really FAST!
> 
> "The Arctic Man is a race for teams of two skilled competitors that tests the strength of an athlete and the horsepower of a snowmobile. Courage and training are essential elements of this team of snowmobile and skier.
> 
> ...


440 Polaris with nitrous he he he you said go fast or go home lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anyone show up without clothes?
> 
> At my halloween party it's costume or toga of shame... no regular street clothes allowed.


It would be fun to show up starkers. “I’m a pull toy!”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you hear what happened in Texas last month or so? Don't recall the reason but they had some sort of power crisis, storm or whatever. The regional electric company turned off all electricity (without notification) to a shit ton of clients that had smart homes
> 
> edit: this is what happens when you leave and go do errands and grocery shopping then come back to where you were; off topic lol


First rule of T&T, there are no topics. 

I don't think I'd want my house so interconnected that you couldn't do anything without the system online. Our isn't IoT and you can control the lights and blinds without it. It was offline for a couple months when I got hit with that ransomware.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It would be fun to show up starkers. “I’m a pull toy!”


Here's your toga.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> First rule of T&T, there are no topics.
> 
> I don't think I'd want my house so interconnected that you couldn't do anything without the system online. Our isn't IoT and you can control the lights and blinds without it. It was offline for a couple months when I got hit with that ransomware.


PG&E has put in smart meters in over 90% of clients; allegedly you could opt out, but they didn't play fair. I said no, but I got home from work one day and they had switched out my meter; it would now cost me a fee to switch back. Ostensibly smart meters were to cut labor costs (no employees have to come read meter monthly), however it also gives them realtime monitoring of your unique useage and they send emails often about how much you are using and tips to cut back. Basically, you've got a snoop peeking in on you; it also gives them the ability to single out individual clients and turn them off remotely.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 440 Polaris with nitrous he he he you said go fast or go home lol


700 liberty twin........


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> PG&E has put in smart meters in over 90% of clients; allegedly you could opt out, but they didn't play fair. I said no, but I got home from work one day and they had switched out my meter; it would now cost me a fee to switch back. Ostensibly smart meters were to cut labor costs (no employees have to come read meter monthly), however it also gives them realtime monitoring of your unique useage and they send emails often about how much you are using and tips to cut back. Basically, you've got a snoop peeking in on you; it also gives them the ability to single out individual clients and turn them off remotely.


that blows


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's crazy, people must get hurt skiing at 86mph.


That's going uphill being towed by a 400+ H/P machine, the skiers are doing upward of 100+ coming down.
They keep EMS on scene the whole time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> PG&E has put in smart meters in over 90% of clients; allegedly you could opt out, but they didn't play fair. I said no, but I got home from work one day and they had switched out my meter; it would now cost me a fee to switch back. Ostensibly smart meters were to cut labor costs (no employees have to come read meter monthly), however it also gives them realtime monitoring of your unique useage and they send emails often about how much you are using and tips to cut back. Basically, you've got a snoop peeking in on you; it also gives them the ability to single out individual clients and turn them off remotely.


How is that even legal? Did you have anything in writing where you declined to have it installed? We have those here too. I do like that your monthly bills are now accurate. They used to estimate one month and do a meter read the next so there was never any consistency and they always way underestimated our water usage.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> PG&E has put in smart meters in over 90% of clients; allegedly you could opt out, but they didn't play fair. I said no, but I got home from work one day and they had switched out my meter; it would now cost me a fee to switch back. Ostensibly smart meters were to cut labor costs (no employees have to come read meter monthly), however it also gives them realtime monitoring of your unique useage and they send emails often about how much you are using and tips to cut back. Basically, you've got a snoop peeking in on you; it also gives them the ability to single out individual clients and turn them off remotely.


Yeah I opted out a long time back. I think it's a $10 per meter charge to leave it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's going uphill being towed by a 400+ H/P machine, the skiers are doing upward of 100+ coming down.
> They keep EMS on scene the whole time.


MPH, not KPH? I'm a thrill seeker, but no way!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi everyone. Still in terrible pain . If I take a deep breath my back cracks. Like someone put a ratchet strap around my mind section and is tightening It ugh

Just giving my weekly update . Still nice and green and even spotted ladybug larval. I did learn something in that ladybug thread .  Gonna have the nephew brace up the branches. Starting to fill out nicely.



only took me 20min to make this post!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> MPH, not KPH? I'm a thrill seeker, but no way!


MPH - we're not rocket scientist's here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hi everyone. Still in terrible pain . If I take a deep breath my back cracks. Like someone put a ratchet strap around my mind section and is tightening It ugh
> 
> Just giving my weekly update . Still nice and green and even spotted ladybug larval. I did learn something in that ladybug thread .  Gonna have the nephew brace up the branches. Starting to fill out nicely.
> 
> ...


Do you know the strain? Looks like a happy sativa


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Just snoozing in the tree, not a worry in life. I'm gonna go throw popcorn at him and see if he's alive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hi everyone. Still in terrible pain . If I take a deep breath my back cracks. Like someone put a ratchet strap around my mind section and is tightening It ugh
> 
> Just giving my weekly update . Still nice and green and even spotted ladybug larval. I did learn something in that ladybug thread .  Gonna have the nephew brace up the branches. Starting to fill out nicely.
> 
> ...


Sucks, sorry @JustRolling  Plants look awesome!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> MPH - we're not rocket scientist's here.


So if I get pulled over doing a 110kph I can just tell the cop science motherfucker and drive off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Definitely alive and now he's angry


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you know the strain? Looks like a happy sativa



this was July 11th . Just miracle grow potting soil, peet moss and top soil

purple punch . Just a few seeds I found in a my clone I had last year . Well that’s what he told me it was and it does have a punch to it ; )

I never did to get to feed them as i have had so much rain but the ten day forecast looks good and dry . Like to feed them one more time. Any suggestions? Right before flowering they got some 18-24-16 , any suggestions for next feeding so It has time to flush before harvest .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just snoozing in the tree, not a worry in life. I'm gonna go throw popcorn at him and see if he's alive.
> 
> View attachment 4977422


It's a raccoon.......don't piss it off. I've been in fights with them before.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just snoozing in the tree, not a worry in life. I'm gonna go throw popcorn at him and see if he's alive.
> 
> View attachment 4977422


Popped or un?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely alive and now he's angry


LMAO sorry I was too late! Good luck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Popped or un?


Popped. Sea salt and pepper, I'm not an animal


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a raccoon.......don't piss it off. I've been in fights with them before.....


Stop picking on the raccoons! @Laughing Grass stop getting the raccoons drunk and then throwing popcorn at them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LMAO sorry I was too late! Good luck


Hi hissed at me went further up the tree


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Popped. Sea salt and pepper, I'm not an animal


I’d’a chosen unpopped. Delivered as a shot load from a few feet of 1/2 inch Schedule 40 pipe as a blow gun. Bit of paper towel as a wad.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Popped. Sea salt and pepper, I'm not an animal


He's pissed because there was no butter.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hi hissed at me went further up the tree


Shit I forgot to ask @DarkWeb who won during the raccoon wars.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely alive and now he's angry


Don't fuck with the Trash Pandas, they are mean and vindictive buggers


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just snoozing in the tree, not a worry in life. I'm gonna go throw popcorn at him and see if he's alive.
> 
> View attachment 4977422



awweee he dreaming about the next trash can it's gonna get into.....and LG had to wake it up......smh


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't fuck with the Trash Pandas, they are mean and vindictive buggers


Also intelligent and grudging. They can serve revenge cold.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4977424
> this was July 11th . Just miracle grow potting soil, peet moss and top soil
> 
> purple punch . Just a few seeds I found in a my clone I had last year . Well that’s what he told me it was and it does have a punch to it ; )
> ...


nice soil....got any regular fert????


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Stop picking on the raccoons! @Laughing Grass stop getting the raccoons drunk and then throwing popcorn at them!


I didn't even think to offer him a drink.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Shit I forgot to ask @DarkWeb who won during the raccoon wars.


Just run!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> awweee he dreaming about the next trash can it's gonna get into.....and LG had to wake it up......smh


Yeah, I don't blame him, trash panda karma LG; they are like Sicilians 'dish best served cold'


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't even think to offer him a drink.


that's all you need....a just woken up raccoon, which you threw popcorn at and you wanna get it drunk now.........


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's all you need....a just woken up raccoon, which you threw popcorn at and you wanna get it drunk now.........


Weird isn't it? There are more fun S&M games she could play


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's all you need....a just woken up raccoon, which you threw popcorn at and you wanna get it drunk now.........


Alcohol diplomacy is effective at negotiating a settlement with Procyon lotor.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 1, 2021)

Raccoons around here get fed lead here and take long dirt naps ! 



BudmanTX said:


> nice soil....got any regular fert????


beside the 18-24-16 just some miracle grow but don’t you want lower nitrogen number?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't fuck with the Trash Pandas, they are mean and vindictive buggers


I'm kinda mean and vindictive too. 



cannabineer said:


> I’d’a chosen unpopped. Delivered as a shot load from a few feet of 1/2 inch Schedule 40 pipe as a blow gun. Bit of paper towel as a wad.


lol that escalated quickly. 



BudmanTX said:


> that's all you need....a just woken up raccoon, which you threw popcorn at and you wanna get it drunk now.........


They like getting drunk on fermented fruit. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/drunk-raccoons-stumble-stittsville-1.5272217


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4977434


Oh it's gonna be fun...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip.......
> *They like getting drunk on fermented fruit.*
> 
> 
> ...


Betcha they'd chug Boone's Farm


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Betcha they'd chug Boone's Farm


Damn, kids smh


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2021)

I ate a raccoon once. Sorta like a cross between dark meat turkey and pork.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Raccoons around here get fed lead here and take long dirt naps !
> 
> 
> beside the 18-24-16 just some miracle grow but don’t you want lower nitrogen number?


i use a standard fert with my stuff.......5/5/5 is what i use.....just a hand full around the base


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I ate a raccoon once. Sorta like a cross between dark meat whooping crane and panda loin.


Fify. Go big.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fify. Go big.


You know I still have my eye on a manatee steak…..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You know I still have my eye on a manatee steak…..


Manatouille


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it's gonna be fun...


They are freaking adorable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You know I still have my eye on a manatee steak…..


I want crane.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They are freaking adorable.


yeah they're adorable alright.....till your missing all your silverware......then they're rat bastards


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah they're adorable alright.....till your missing all your silverware......then they're rat bastards


wait what?

Why would they have your silverware?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wait what?
> 
> Why would they have your silverware?


they like to fork with people.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wait what?
> 
> Why would they have your silverware?


cause i've raised one before......and i found all my silverware behind the couch...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> they like to fork with people.


I should have thrown grapes at him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cause i've raised one before......and i found all my silverware behind the couch...


Part of having a pet  When I can't find a scrunchie I just look in my dog's bed... not sure why he likes them so much. At least silverware is shiny.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Busted. Nobody complained when I fed the geese.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Busted. Nobody complained when I fed the geese.
> 
> View attachment 4977487


the raccoon did it......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the raccoon did it......


I know who complained. If I was a lesser person I'd complain about the flag on their patio. That's not allowed either.


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know who complained. If I was a lesser person I'd complain about the flag on their patio. That's not allowed either.


Scorched earth! Take no prisoners!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So if I get pulled over doing a 110kph I can just tell the cop science motherfucker and drive off.


That should work, just make sure to use your Samuel L. Jackson voice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Any idea what this is? It's like an inch and a half long. 

Aliens!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That should work, just make sure to use your Samuel L. Jackson voice.


You gotta bail me out of jail tho. 



lokie said:


> Scorched earth! Take no prisoners!


Not worth the fight, I know which neighbors are cool and which ones are dicks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You know I still have my eye on a manatee steak…..


I went to a costume party as a rock lobster back in the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any idea what this is? It's like an inch and a half long.
> 
> Aliens!
> 
> View attachment 4977521


It's a cicada  I didn't know they were that big.


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a cicada  I didn't know they were that big.


Indeed it is.







Are you going to eat it?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 1, 2021)

So i have wanted one for all my child years.... 
Now 50 I bought one, but usually you'd get a sticker of the brand or something....

A switchblade came with candy and a Band-Aid LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross! Those things are scarier than the raccoon


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross! Those things are scarier than the raccoon


Candy little girl?








Chouquette Chocolates Is Selling Chocolate-Covered Cicadas, Shares Recipe


A Maryland-based candy shop is selling chocolate-covered cicadas for the brave people who want to make the most out their emergence.




baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know who complained. If I was a lesser person I'd complain about the flag on their patio. That's not allowed either.


how did they know your phone number?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> how did they know your phone number?


It was from the property manager, not my neighbor.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was from the property manager, not my neighbor.


How did the PM know it was you? Is your behavior that well known, eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

or just a general description: "It was a female, short Greek terror, kind of cute" PM: Oh I know that one quite well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> or just a general description: "It was a female, short Greek terror, kind of cute" PM: Oh I know that one quite well


Kind of?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

There's only seven units here. It's not a high rise


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kind of?


The old man neighbor and his wife, he has to look out for himself; he lives with the old crone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The old man neighbor and his wife, he has to look out for himself; he lives with the old crone


The Iranian couple? It wasn't them for sure they couldn't see me. His wife is a smoke show


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

I should take a picture. She dresses really trashy. It's kinda weird


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Iranian couple? It wasn't them for sure they couldn't see me. His wife is a smoke show


No not them, the older couple; unit 6 I think. The old bitchy wife


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should take a picture. She dresses really trashy. It's kinda weird


Oh great, then you'll get busted for voyeurism and peeping besides being a wildlife terrorist


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should take a picture. She dresses really trashy.


I like trashy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No not them, the older couple; unit 6 I think. The old bitchy wife


I live in unit 6


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

"Searching Pornhub for "smokeshow trashy Iranian from Toronto"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh great, then you'll get busted for voyeurism and peeping besides being a wildlife terrorist


I took the subway for years. I'm a ninja at taking pics of people without them knowing


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I live in unit 6


Then 3, you drive on the wrong side of the road too


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

A picja.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> A picja.


Black belt


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took the subway for years. I'm a ninja at taking pics of people without them knowing, and uploading them to Pornhub


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Then 3, you drive on the wrong side of the road too


Units aren't numbered like that but it would have been funny if they were


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Units aren't numbered like that but it would have been funny if they were


Google Maps doesn't get close enough to see the unit descriptor, I took a shot *shrug*


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Take 
A
Picture 
Belly dancer by any chance?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

I leave for a few hours and folks are assaulting wildlife and doing porn with a trashy Iranian wife? I miss all the fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I leave for a few hours and folks are assaulting wildlife and doing porn with a trashy Iranian wife? I miss all the fun


It's Wednesday.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I leave for a few hours and folks are assaulting wildlife and doing porn with a trashy Iranian wife? I miss all the fun


Here’s that trashy buzzard whore from Citgo


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's Wednesday.......


What do you do on Thursdays then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's Wednesday.......


Buckle up Thursday is coming!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

@Rsawr beat me


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What do you do on Thursdays then


I'll tell you tomorrow


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What do you do on Thursdays then


Thirsty Thursdays


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Take
> A
> Picture
> Belly dancer by any chance?


She works in an office I can't remember what she does, it wasn't very interesting lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thirsty days


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She works in an office I can't remember what she does, it wasn't very interesting lol.


Probably porn....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She works in an office I can't remember what she does, it wasn't very interesting lol.


Ummm ok


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow


Secret meeting stuff, huh? I'll find your clubhouse one of these days. Gonna draw a penis on your no girls allowed sign in spite...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I leave for a few hours and folks are assaulting wildlife and doing porn with a trashy Iranian wife? I miss all the fun


My mind, it is boggled.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m just smoking weed. Anyone else? @Laughing Grass are y’all getting high yet?

My friend said she asked her kid to draw a picture of his thoughts. I’m worried


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She works in an office I can't remember what she does, it wasn't very interesting lol.


Whats the Pornhub link?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thirsty Thursdays


Gonna be a while before I do thirsty Thursday again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be a while before I do thirsty Thursday again.


Slurrpee?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Secret meeting stuff, huh? I'll find your clubhouse one of these days. Gonna draw a penis on your no girls allowed sign in spite...


Are you good at drawing?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be a while before I do thirsty Thursday again.


I dunno, a nice neat whiskey sounds good, eh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Decaf coffee and a bong right now is/are really good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m just smoking weed. Anyone else? @Laughing Grass are y’all getting high yet?
> 
> My friend said she asked her kid to draw a picture of his thoughts. I’m worriedView attachment 4977634


Getting? Gotten good!

It says epic, the kid has promise.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting? Gotten good!
> 
> It says epic, the kid has promise.


And he could choose any color lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

I bought some purple ice on the weekend, really nice stuff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She works in an office I can't remember what she does, it wasn't very interesting lol.


People say that and it reminds me of my ex, in my office


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought some purple ice on the weekend, really nice stuff.


What's that? Sounds like an energy drink


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought some purple ice on the weekend, really nice stuff.


What’s that?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be a while before I do thirsty Thursday again.


(checks mailbox for imminent analytical sample)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's that? Sounds like an energy drink





Paul Drake said:


> What’s that?


It just said hybrid. You're gonna say not possible but I get ringing in my ear after I smoke it. Not really noticeable unless it's really quiet


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It just said hybrid. You're gonna say not possible but I get ringing in my ear after I smoke it. Not really noticeable unless it's really quiet


Tinnitus?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It just said hybrid. You're gonna say not possible but I get ringing in my ear after I smoke it. Not really noticeable unless it's really quiet


 you pay for weed, and go buy it to try strains? Cool! I bet you have tried so many!!!!! I am too cheap, hah


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Lighter thief


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Tinnitus?


Similar I think. But it goes away


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Similar I think. But it goes away


Another one solved


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Similar I think. But it goes away


Lucky


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lucky


Ikr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> you pay for weed, and go buy it to try strains? Cool! I bet you have tried so many!!!!! I am too cheap, hah


Sad thing is the dispensaries were way better before legalization. Now it's all dry crap mostly


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lucky


Lemme see if a dab will help.

























nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

I also started growing as soon as it was legal so I've had a constant supply of my own weed


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I also started growing as soon as it was legal so I've had a constant supply of my own weed


Legal Schmegal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lucky





Paul Drake said:


> Ikr


That sucks it's pretty annoying


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh great, then you'll get busted for voyeurism and peeping besides being a wildlife terrorist


Shhhhh, I want that picture


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks it's pretty annoying


*WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *what?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be a while before I do thirsty Thursday again.


27 minutes and two fucking pages! JFC


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whats the Pornhub link?


Pornhub is so passe. I'll send the onlyfans link


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> you pay for weed, and go buy it to try strains? Cool! I bet you have tried so many!!!!! I am too cheap, hah


After hanging around the grow forums here there is no way in hell I'd smoke some rando's weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 27 minutes and two fucking pages! JFC


It's @Singlemalt's fault


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> After hanging around the grow forums here there is no way in hell I'd smoke some rando's weed


SO MANY BUDROT PICTURES ASKING CAN I SMOKE IT!!!!  Sorry. Deep breath. I will stop yelling now...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> SO MANY BUDROT PICTURES ASKING CAN I SMOKE IT!!!!  Sorry. Deep breath. I will stop yelling now...


Yup


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

I have to call it a night. Been fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to call it a night. Been fun


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2021)

Hogan's Heroes is on...Remember that one  The Nazis speak English, lol. God we were so gullible!!

Still raining...all freaking day long! But not hard rain at least.

Mellow day. Groceries, laundry, house cleaning, lots of vaping, and a nap!!

Seeing the new ortho hip specialist tomorrow...probably some ex-rays, but mainly want my cobalt/chromium levels tested.

September already


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> So i have wanted one for all my child years....
> Now 50 I bought one, but usually you'd get a sticker of the brand or something....
> 
> A switchblade came with candy and a Band-Aid LOLView attachment 4977585


The reason that candy is named Haribo is because it is haribo.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2021)

Morning


Bye bye Ida. How's everyone doing? Hope no one had any big problems from it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4977820


You as well! Enjoy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You as well! Enjoy!View attachment 4977831


Awesome pic thanks for sharing you know I love your work


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Good chill morning, people. Nippy even!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill morning, people. Nippy even!


54 here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome pic thanks for sharing you know I love your work


Thank you so much. That’s very kind of you. You made my morning !


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 54 here


66!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 66!


And I would think that wind cuts like a knife


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I would think that wind cuts like a knife


In bed still, baby. Nice and cozy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much. That’s very kind of you. You made my morning !


Hi beautiful 




Wow sorry y’all got a taste of hurricanes. They’re better with parties.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> In bed still, baby. Nice and cozy.


And now that song is going to be in my head all day lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And now that song is going to be in my head all day lol


Earworms for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You as well! Enjoy!View attachment 4977831


Looks amazing as always! Curious, what made you go with one plant? You bought a second waterfarm didn't you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Morning peoples, this cold morning thing happens every year. Still feels like it sneaks up on you. 



Rsawr said:


> 66!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> 54 here


Jeff wins!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good
Morning Handsome .Hurricanes are so delicious !


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Brrrrrrr


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks amazing as always! Curious, what made you go with one plant? You bought a second waterfarm didn't you?


Thanks LG! I didn’t want to buy another light . Once I move I will bust out my 4 by 4 tent again and get a bigger timber light and do 2 waterfarms . I tried 2 waterfarms with this light in this 2 by 4 and it didn’t work very well. Not enough room .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> BrrrrrrrView attachment 4977852


Show off! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks LG! I didn’t want to buy another light . Once I move I will bust out my 4 by 4 tent again and get a bigger timber light and do 2 waterfarms . I tried 2 waterfarms with this light in this 2 by 4 and it didn’t work very well. Not enough room .


Another move? This has been a rough 18 months for you. When you go to the 4x4 will you continue to use the 2 x 4 as well?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hogan's Heroes is on...Remember that one  The Nazis speak English, lol. God we were so gullible!!
> 
> Still raining...all freaking day long! But not hard rain at least.
> 
> ...


Pictures and videos out of the NY subway are crazy!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433255430386487298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433262772465410053


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You as well! Enjoy!View attachment 4977831


Lookin' good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Show off!
> 
> 
> 
> Another move? This has been a rough 18 months for you. When you go to the 4x4 will you continue to use the 2 x 4 as well?


My lease is up in December. I am not sure what the next few months will bring my way but I really want to move so I hope a good opportunity Comes my way. I can’t really say what I will be doing sorry, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lookin' good!


Thank C2g! Hope things are going well for you !


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank C2g! Hope things are going well for you !


I'm in southern CA so far no fires, no floods and the air is unusually cool. I'm lying low and praying it continues. How are you doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 66!


Here too! Feels great.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here too! Feels great.


64 here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 64 here


I would not have guessed that.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pictures and videos out of the NY subway are crazy!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433255430386487298
> ...


NYC is a hot mess I hear...Thankfully, NO flooding where I am at.

54f here, and I have the heat on!!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> SO MANY BUDROT PICTURES ASKING CAN I SMOKE IT!!!!  Sorry. Deep breath. I will stop yelling now...


It’s called bud root now ma'am


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> NYC is a hot mess I hear...Thankfully, NO flooding where I am at.
> 
> 54f here, and I have the heat on!!


I would too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Some warm music


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> NYC is a hot mess I hear...Thankfully, NO flooding where I am at.
> 
> 54f here, and I have the heat on!!


Good morning, how are you feeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> NYC is a hot mess I hear...Thankfully, NO flooding where I am at.
> 
> 54f here, and I have the heat on!!


No heat yet, hopefully not before October. I hate the end of summer


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2021)

Damn we almost got our first frost last night here. Currently 6 C 

love it 

Outdoor plants haven’t even started flowering yet, they are basically a write off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No heat yet, hopefully not before October. I hate the end of summer


New wardrobe is the only good thing about weather change imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Damn we almost got our first frost last night here. Currently 6 C
> 
> love it
> 
> Outdoor plants haven’t even started flowering yet, they are basically a write off.


Have you ever had a halloween without snow?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever had a halloween without snow?


Not very often. We’ve had -20 with blizzards more than I can remember at Halloween


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> New wardrobe is the only good thing about weather change imo


I like the way you think. I haven't really bought any new clothes in almost two years... other than some work clothes last summer that I'll never wear again.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2021)

I work outside, geese are migrating heavily already by the thousands I see all day long.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the way you think. I haven't really bought any new clothes in almost two years... other than some work clothes last summer that I'll never wear again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not very often. We’ve had -20 with blizzards more than I can remember at Halloween


Jesus that's crazy! I'm not ready for snow before December. Kinda sucks for the kids tho, you can't see their costumes under their winter coats.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would not have guessed that.


Shhh!! Don't tell anyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> New wardrobe is the only good thing about weather change imo


Ugh, I hate buying clothes. I try to keep my needs to Amazon but I need new runners sigh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow!









Toronto moving forward with plan to decriminalize all drugs for personal use


After a few years of discussion, a report released by Toronto Medical Officer of Health Dr. Eileen de Villa at the beginning of June got the ball r...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh, I hate buying clothes. I try to keep my needs to Amazon but I need new runners sigh.


You must do a lot of Amazon returns.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must do a lot of Amazon returns.


Their fit charts can be pretty decent...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Their fit charts can be pretty decent...


I didn't know that. I think I've only ordered t shirts from Amazon. Their return policy is so generous that you could order a couple different sizes and send back the ones that don't fit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that. I think I've only ordered t shirts from Amazon. Their return policy is so generous that you could order a couple different sizes and send back the ones that don't fit.


Check the reviews for true size or not. People will let you know.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the first you’ve heard of their plans?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Check the reviews for true size or not. People will let you know.


Amazon isn't really cheaper for clothes in Canada it appears. A Ted Baker top is $95 on Amazon, same top is $64 at The Bay.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is this the first you’ve heard of their plans?


Yes, news to me. I think it's a great move, this is a health issue, not a criminal one.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must do a lot of Amazon returns.


LOL nope I just buy more of the same thing over and over.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nope I just buy more of the same thing over and over.


For real? Probably simplifies getting dressed in the morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

lot of import duties as well on clothes


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For real? Probably simplifies getting dressed in the morning.


Yup and almost all of it basic black. I do have 2 pairs of dress pants, a handful of dress shirts and low heels. Shoes I buy in person. In the summer it's 2 pair of yoga pants, 2 pair of capri length leggings and 2 UA T-Shirts. I wear one while the other is in the laundry. I replace as needed.

In the winter I wear full length leggings or sweat pants and long sleeve UA Thermal gear with one of my 2 black T-Shirts over them. 

I'm almost always in Asics Gel Kayanos. There ya go that's my wardrobe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't fuck with the Trash Pandas, they are mean and vindictive buggers


I just remembered this:


Singlemalt said:


> I had one trying come into the house one night, I always kept a window open for the cats to go in and out. Around mid night the dog goes nuts and I find the raccoon and dog in a stand off, coon at the window. Dog is crazed but the coon won't leave, even when I got involved. Finally I grabbed a cattle prod and zapped the fuck outta him, paralyzed him(stunned) and he falls to the ground. I thought I killed him, nope he's still for about 3 min, shakes it off and jumps at the window(closed now) enraged. Had to drop him with a 12 gauge


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nope I just buy more of the same thing over and over.


That’s me with shoes. Sketchers changes their design every year and they piss me off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lot of import duties as well on clothes
> 
> View attachment 4977902


No cargo ships available.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how are you feeling?




I'm REALLY thankful we didn't get any more rain / flooding! Just inspected my basement...Not a drop. I might even cut lawns this afternoon if it dries out enough...The sun is shining!!

Seeing my new ortho hip dr. this morning...

I do have a nagging gut ache, that is probably related to my sale that's dragging on! 

Thanks for asking!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s me with shoes. Sketchers changes their design every year and they piss me off.
> 
> View attachment 4977903


This


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must do a lot of Amazon returns.


Guys don't care if their clothes don't fit perfectly, that's why so many look dorky. You can tell who has a wife/girlfriend setting standards for them and who doesn't, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm REALLY thankful we didn't get any more rain / flooding! Just inspected my basement...Not a drop. I might even cut lawns this afternoon if it dries out enough...The sun is shining!!
> 
> Seeing my new ortho hip dr. this morning...
> 
> ...


That's awesome now if we could convince the silly ass snakes to stay out hopefully you will have a good day bike ride maybe?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Guys don't care if their clothes don't fit perfectly, that's why so many look dorky. You can tell who has a wife/girlfriend setting standards for them and who doesn't, lol


Mmm not so sure about that ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Guys don't care if their clothes don't fit perfectly, that's why so many look dorky. You can tell who has a wife/girlfriend setting standards for them and who doesn't, lol


Some women don't care either. I have seen couples change their dressing habits over the pandemic. Everyone is way comfier now. Dorky, even. I wonder how long until that recovers..


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

52 this morning. Had to turn off the fan in the back door and get a t shirt with sleeves. It is a little nippily.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

“Hey diddle diddle put some hash in the middle”
Ok, hash it is.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Some women don't care either. I have seen couples change their dressing habits over the pandemic. Everyone is way comfier now. Dorky, even. I wonder how long until that recovers..


It may never for some.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s me with shoes. Sketchers changes their design every year and they piss me off.
> 
> View attachment 4977903


I have almost every colour that converse sells, even the rainbow ones. The denim ones are my fav. 



curious2garden said:


> Yup and almost all of it basic black. I do have 2 pairs of dress pants, a handful of dress shirts and low heels. Shoes I buy in person. In the summer it's 2 pair of yoga pants, 2 pair of capri length leggings and 2 UA T-Shirts. I wear one while the other is in the laundry. I replace as needed.
> 
> In the winter I wear full length leggings or sweat pants and long sleeve UA Thermal gear with one of my 2 black T-Shirts over them.
> 
> I'm almost always in Asics Gel Kayanos. There ya go that's my wardrobe


Always prepared incase a random workout breaks out. I'm a big fan of under armor too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have almost every colour that converse sells, even the rainbow ones. Snip


Chuck’s?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Guys don't care if their clothes don't fit perfectly, that's why so many look dorky. You can tell who has a wife/girlfriend setting standards for them and who doesn't, lol


For sure! I sold high end mens clothes for a number of years and was surprised how many wealthy men didn't GAF how they looked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Chuck’s?


yep those and flip flops are my secret addiction.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yep those and flip flops are my secret addiction.


I love you


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have almost every colour that converse sells, even the rainbow ones. The denim ones are my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> Always prepared incase a random workout breaks out. I'm a big fan of under armor too.


LOL flash mob workout  That would be funny. 



Rsawr said:


> Some women don't care either. I have seen couples change their dressing habits over the pandemic. Everyone is way comfier now. Dorky, even. I wonder how long until that recovers..


I've always been this way. I have synesthetic challenges with clothing. After I started spending the majority of my working life in pajamas I threw in the towel. Buying one color means you don't have to turn on a light to get dressed.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Always prepared incase a random workout breaks out. I'm a big fan of under armor too.


How often do these happen where clothes are beneficial, in your life?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For sure! I sold high end mens clothes for a number of years and was surprised how many wealthy men didn't GAF how they looked.


There are exceptions. My husband is extraordinarily picky about his clothes and routinely gave me side eye about my choices. When he was in the military he starched and ironed his BDUs!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How often do these happen where clothes are beneficial, in your life?


Everytime you step out of the house if you don't want to go to jail for Lewd & Lascivious Conduct


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL flash mob workout  That would be funny.
> 
> 
> I've always been this way. I have synesthetic challenges with clothing. *The T-shirt I’ve got on now is twenty years old.*


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

I want pictures of the dark, secret belly dancer from the east.
Anyone else have a sexatary?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There are exceptions. My husband is extraordinarily picky about his clothes and routinely gave me side eye about my choices. When he was in the military he starched and ironed his BDUs!


Yep, I did the same as I was very choosy how my uniforms looked.
Military creases and all!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I did the same as I was very choosy how my uniforms looked.
> Military creases and all!
> 
> View attachment 4977924


Thank you for your service GWN. I love you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you for your service GWN. I love you.


My pleasure dear, love you too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL flash mob workout  That would be funny.


My sister is the brunette in the purple top and gray sweater.







Rsawr said:


> Some women don't care either. I have seen couples change their dressing habits over the pandemic. Everyone is way comfier now. Dorky, even. I wonder how long until that recovers..


That's my partner. Leggings, athletic top and a jacket 365 days a year lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There are exceptions. My husband is extraordinarily picky about his clothes and routinely gave me side eye about my choices. When he was in the military he starched and ironed his BDUs!


Something about a man in a crisp uniform. Just looks right.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sister is the brunette in the purple top and gray sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90 percent of my clothes are free. I might need to go shopping...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sister is the brunette in the purple top and gray sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the glimpse I got she looks like you, or you like her


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Something about a man in a crisp uniform. Just looks right.


I agree about the Class A, but battle dress? I mean who irons a battle dress uni? That seemed akin to ironing scrubs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I agree about the Class A, but battle dress? I mean who irons a battle dress uni? That seemed akin to ironing scrubs.


My work uniform (AKA bdu) as well as Bravos and Alpha's.
The requirement to shine work boots was removed just before I retired but mine were freshly buffed every morning.
OCD can be a bitch!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Morning all...happy Thursday.....hope everyone is having a groovy day today....

well woke up to a steamy 79F this morning and with the humidity....it already feels like 85F.....yep we are on are way to the century mark or at least close to it....they have already issued out a heat advisary too.......

well coffee is up....ready to rock.....

now to munch on the bean and cheese taco's....also picked up a small thing of slice jalapenos to put in it......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My work uniform (AKA bdu) as well as Bravos and Alpha's.
> The requirement to shine work boots was removed just before I retired but mine were freshly buffed every morning.
> OCD can be a bitch!


I’d definitely would’ve bought you a drink. Wait a minute. I would still buy you a drink.
I don’t go to bars anymore but that was something I always did and do. The LEAST I can do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...happy Thursday.....hope everyone is having a groovy day today....
> 
> well woke up to a steamy 79F this morning and with the humidity....it already feels like 85F.....yep we are on are way to the century mark or at least close to it....they have already issued out a heat advisary too.......
> 
> ...


I forgot where the space tomatoes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I forgot where the space tomatoes.


on the right in the sealed jar....all you need to do is pop the top.......friend on mine last night brought his cut that he did......must say he did a very good job...nice smooth smoke......and he left me some....it's in the jar too


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Masterchef was wild last night btw.........this is becoming a good competition....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My work uniform (AKA bdu) as well as Bravos and Alpha's.
> The requirement to shine work boots was removed just before I retired but mine were freshly buffed every morning.
> OCD can be a bitch!


I used to watch him shine his combat boots and every now and again he'd buff my leather shoes when he thought I was sleeping.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My work uniform (AKA bdu) as well as Bravos and Alpha's.
> The requirement to shine work boots was removed just before I retired but mine were freshly buffed every morning.
> OCD can be a bitch!


Try polishing them after being soaked in JP-7. The same was true for when they were soaked with sweat. There were times I could almost stand up my T shirt when I took it off in the evenings. Working on black airplanes in the sun sucks.


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Something about a man in a crisp uniform. Just looks right.


It is true!

Every girl's crazy about a


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try polishing them after being soaked in JP-7. The same was true for when they were soaked with sweat. There were times I could almost stand up my T shirt when I took it off in the evenings. Working on black airplanes in the sun sucks.


On ships we had one specific engineer who's sole job was to take care of the ship's liquid load (known as the Fuel/Oil & Water king) though I supervised them, I didn't personally have to play with the stuff but I hear you on the salt from sweat bleeding through the boot polish. Sometimes it got so crusty I'd have to scrape it off, scrub with a wet cloth & warm up the boot black.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try polishing them after being soaked in JP-7. The same was true for when they were soaked with sweat. There were times I could almost stand up my T shirt when I took it off in the evenings. Working on black airplanes in the sun sucks.


Sweat tide marks on it?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I used to watch him shine his combat boots and every now and again he'd buff my leather shoes when he thought I was sleeping.


Aww


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In the glimpse I got she looks like you, or you like her


She's older than me so I guess I look like her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I agree about the Class A, but battle dress? I mean who irons a battle dress uni? That seemed akin to ironing scrubs.


I didn't understand the difference. Had to google it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Hubba Hubba...Hello Nurse.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hubba Hubba...Hello Nurse.......


She was very popular with the boys when she was younger.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hubba Hubba...Hello Nurse.......


Yuppers that cop didn't stand a chance lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Images of the Wolf in Rodger rabbit when Jessica Rabbit walks out on stage ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Images of the Wolf in Rodger rabbit when Jessica Rabbit walks out on stage ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


She's settled down now. Married with a 17 month old daughter... and a 70 year old mother living with her lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's older than me so I guess I look like her.


I'd eat those


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's settled down now. Married with a 17 month old daughter... and a 70 year old mother living with her lol.


By the way who said that was about her he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try polishing them after being soaked in JP-7. The same was true for when they were soaked with sweat. There were times I could almost stand up my T shirt when I took it off in the evenings. Working on black airplanes in the sun sucks.


Thank you for your service


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

I rearranged my bedroom. Damn Sativa. Brought a lazy boy back in here. I don’t think I’ll ever leave again.

Hands up if you sleep in a different room then your husband/wife. Hell yes, best thing ever!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> By the way who said that was about her he he he


Growing up she was the female that I looked up to most. I idolized and tried to emulate her in every way. In retrospect she was kind of a train wreck as a teenager.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I rearranged my bedroom. Damn Sativa. Brought a lazy boy back in here. I don’t think I’ll ever leave again.
> 
> Hands up if you sleep in a different room then your husband/wife. Hell yes, best thing ever!


 

No way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

another earth destruction movie........Roland.....doesn't look have bad...js


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No way.


Way! She snores like a fuckn freight train, laughs loudly, gets up to pee and then go outside to smoke and has to sleep with the dog.

She volunteered to do it when I was stroking lol and oh yeah, 8 hours of sleep for me.

In the meantime, her damn dog has been waking her up at 2 and 3 wanting to go out and chase armadillos.

It’s just sleeping for goodness sakes. Give it another 5-10 years and we’ll she what you say then.

Sleep is very important.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

She breaks out laughing in the middle of the night while she’s asleep and scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Way! She snores like a fuckn freight train, laughs loudly, gets up to pee and then go outside to smoke and has to sleep with the dog.
> 
> She volunteered to do it when I was stroking lol and oh yeah, 8 hours of sleep for me.
> 
> ...


Okay I couldn't deal with that either

We do go to bed at different times. She used to read her iPad in bed and I couldn't fall asleep with the light. I took the tv out of the room without even discussing it. No dogs allowed, I close the door when I go to bed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Must be Halloweenright that's why they were on sale nope just high and was sent to the store lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I couldn't deal with that either
> 
> We do go to bed at different times. She used to read her iPad in bed and I couldn't fall asleep with the light. I took the tv out of the room without even discussing it. No dogs allowed, I close the door when I go to bed.


Sparkee scratches on the door if it’s closed and meows “mama mama mamaaaa”


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sparkee scratches on the door if it’s closed and meows “mama mama mamaaaa”


My lady snores. I sleep in bed with her about 30% of the time while we’re together, the rest of the time I move to the couch when the snoring starts.

I’m with you… quality of sleep beats out cuddling for me. Sleep was always important, but became much more important when I had a kid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

I would never


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No way.


And our Beagle is under the covers whenever he wants.
Spoiled brat (and I wouldn't have it any other way).


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

I've got a few of those spoiled brat myself....and i like you GWN i wouldn't have it any other way....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

The great wall of Odin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sparkee scratches on the door if it’s closed and meows “mama mama mamaaaa”


So you got the who fam in there with you. 

Our dog was kennel trained so he doesn't mind his own bed. If someone is not up by 6am he starts bumping the door. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And our Beagle is under the covers whenever he wants.
> Spoiled brat (and I wouldn't have it any other way).


What about the borboel?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've got a few of those spoiled brat myself....and i like you GWN i wouldn't have it any other way....


Heck, I like you too . . . That makes us Pals.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

I can’t believe what Ida has done to this country.

I feel like it’s a “where were you when?” moment.

NYC has had a rough time. I hope there are no members in these areas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The great wall of Odin View attachment 4978034


he can't get over that? I could get over that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And our Beagle is under the covers whenever he wants.
> Spoiled brat (and I wouldn't have it any other way).


Mine is 50# though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

ol rocko


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2021)

Dabanap time. @Metasynth you’re in charge of group 





__





Dabs 2.021 with the feva professors


Dabs how I Love thy Taste And smell And stone for sure Let’s talk about dabs with prof. @Metasynth and of course adjunct prof. @shrxhky420 I’m the dean of this pay as you go telecourse, Paul Drake, aka DPD. We know there are some of you out there who dabble in the dark, with bangers and...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4978061
> 
> ol rocko


I see pics like this and find it hard to believe they're descendants of wolves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine is 50# though.


The Beagle is 44.

When the Boerboel was a baby I let him sleep with us until it became too much. Do you know how much room an (almost) 200 lb dog can occupy?
So now I get to lay on the floor with him when he wants to cuddle.

Pro tip: Have an exit strategy as getting up off the floor ain't that easy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he can't get over that? I could get over that!


It not that he can't he just won't lol the big baby


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Protests have been happening all over the place since they announced the vaccine passport. Global and CTV news ran pictures of one protest where people were waving Keep America Safe signs and flags. 

Turns out it was the production crew and extras filming an episode of The Boys.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabanap time. @Metasynth you’re in charge of group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

well i just got my notice for the second shot.....ugh......least i have a long weekend to get over the after effects......going tomorrow.....cannabis check, netflicks ck, munchies ck, something to drink ck....guess i'm good to go...hate feeling crappy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well i just got my notice for the second shot.....ugh......least i have a long weekend to get over the after effects......going tomorrow.....cannabis check, netflicks ck, munchies ck, something to drink ck....guess i'm good to go...hate feeling crappy


Grab some Zinc & vitamin C.
It can't hurt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Grab some Zinc & vitamin C.
> It can't hurt.


i will when i'm there, they're doing it at grocery store pharmacy about 8 miles away, so i'll pick up some of that....prolly pick up those cold and flu packs that have a crap load of vitamin C in it.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Grab some Zinc & vitamin C.
> It can't hurt.


And lots of water.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i will when i'm there, they're doing it at grocery store pharmacy about 8 miles away, so i'll pick up some of that....prolly pick up those cold and flu packs that have a crap load of vitamin C in it.....


Emergen-c those things are awesome!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Emergen-c those things are awesome!


yep they are......been a while since i've used those....cause i hardly ever get sick with the flu or a cold....but that's what i'm getting....

i just dread feeling like dog crap......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Emergen-c those things are awesome!


Many times at the lodge I've put tonic, lime & Gin in with it.
Emergenc-tini.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Grab some Zinc & vitamin C.





DarkWeb said:


> And lots of water.





DarkWeb said:


> Emergen-c those things are awesome!


pfft! Sheep ivermectin for the win!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many times at the lodge I've put tonic, lime & Gin in with it.
> Emergenc-tini.


now there is an idea for friday night......and it just so happens to be right next door too

trip to the liquor store involvement....why yes...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now there is an idea for friday night......and it just so happens to be right next door too
> 
> trip to the liquor store involvement....why yes...


2nd covid shot?? 

Other than a slightly sore arm, it was a breeze for me...Pfizer. I'm ready for #3 as soon as they'll give it! 

I have to go get poked for cobalt and chromium levels. 

Damn I was just looking at the weather maps, and we got damned lucky. We got 0.5 inches of rain yesterday, but places less than 100 miles from here got 7-10 inches in a few hours...with torrential flooding. 

Well, I thought I had collected rents for the last time, and I was hoping last week was my last time cutting the lawns, but nope! And I even raked some leaves today...I don't recall ever raking leaves on September 2. I have a real bad feeling about the guy buying these places  Oh well, I'm a big believer in fate!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 2nd covid shot??
> 
> Other than a slightly sore arm, it was a breeze for me...Pfizer. I'm ready for #3 as soon as they'll give it!
> 
> ...


mines pfizer as well...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4978150


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

think i saw a bear in politics........or am i just seeing things....hmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Time to go split some wood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think i saw a bear in politics........or am i just seeing things....hmmm


Both of you... I'm shocked!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Both of you... I'm shocked!


i'm just as shocked as you are.....needless to way it was an


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm just as shocked as you are.....needless to way it was an


Whenever I see one of you show up on the recent post list in politics I pop in and see what's happening.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whenever I see one of you show up on the recent post list in politics I pop in and see what's happening.


ah ok....little brutal in there isn't it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok....little brutal in there isn't it.....


It's what I've come to expect from people _discussing_ politics or religion on the internet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's what I've come to expect from people _discussing_ politics or religion on the internet.


that is very true......much respect there

think the only thread in there i like is the Afgan thread, it's pretty calm in there......overall...the rest......eek....brutality at it's best.....the other thread i've been acustomed to be in there is a acct that i dubbed the dancing squirrel....cause the person really out there...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that is very true......much respect there
> 
> think the only thread in there i like is the Afgan thread, it's pretty calm in there......overall...the rest......eek....brutality at it's best.....the other thread i've been acustomed to be in there is a acct that i dubbed the dancing squirrel....cause the person really out there...


Very few in there appear to have an open mind or be willing to change their opinion based on new facts. I don't mind talking about politics or religion to a lesser degree. My views are extremely liberal and often veer into socialism.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whenever I see one of you show up on the recent post list in politics I pop in and see what's happening.


Wow, I have all the politics thread generators blocked. It's so peaceful....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow, I have all the politics thread generators blocked. It's so peaceful....


lol as long as it doesn't come in T&T I'm fine with them in politics. It's an ugly forum but probably helps keep the crap from spilling into other places.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Politics thread detected danger Will Robinson Danger


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol as long as it doesn't come in T&T I'm fine with them in politics. It's an ugly forum but probably helps keep the crap from spilling into other places.


Good point...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very few in there appear to have an open mind or be willing to change their opinion based on new facts. I don't mind talking about politics or religion to a lesser degree. My views are extremely liberal and often veer into socialism.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good point...


Don't get me wrong, my ignore list is huge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't get me wrong, my ignore list is huge.


mine is too.......js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It not that he can't he just won't lol the big baby


You should do the obstacle challenge with Odin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> mine is too.......js


I'll show your mine if you show me yours . j/k


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's what I've come to expect from people _discussing_ politics or religion on the internet.


Some live their whole lives hating everything and everyone that doesn't agree with them.
I feel sorry for people that exist there.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Yeah! I just hate _almost_ everyone that doesn't agree with me! And mosquitos.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should do the obstacle challenge with Odin.


Couple issues I would like to point out our house is too damn small for an Odin to be bouncing off the walls because as soon as the first one fell over you would haft to worry about the walls secondly you would have to worry about the drool from said excited Odin and the walls and floor me and the wife I see nothing good about this I will try and get some pictures lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! I just hate _almost_ everyone that doesn't agree with me! And mosquitos.


Hey, you forgot horse flys - those suckers pack a punch!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Some live their whole lives hating everything and everyone that doesn't agree with them.
> I feel sorry for people that exist there.


Don't you have to babysit them???? Said people


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't you have to babysit them???? Said people


Yep, Not sure why I volunteered for the position but I rarely venture into politics as it's a freakin free for all in there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, Not sure why I volunteered for the position but I rarely venture into politics as it's a freakin free for all in there.


Avoid like the plague it is check


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Does anybody have the cure for morbid curiosity


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, Not sure why I volunteered for the position but I rarely venture into politics as it's a freakin free for all in there.


your right about that......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does anybody have the cure for morbid curiosity


Shut down tablet. Go outside. Cure...?


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does anybody have the cure for morbid curiosity


Ask the cat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ask the cat.


Or a mortician.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, Not sure why I volunteered for the position but I rarely venture into politics as it's a freakin free for all in there.


And I'm so sorry for the loss of the brain cells wasted on that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Some live their whole lives hating everything and everyone that doesn't agree with them.
> I feel sorry for people that exist there.


Believe it or not I spent a lot of my teen years angry and hating everyone and everything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Couple issues I would like to point out our house is too damn small for an Odin to be bouncing off the walls because as soon as the first one fell over you would haft to worry about the walls secondly you would have to worry about the drool from said excited Odin and the walls and floor me and the wife I see nothing good about this I will try and get some pictures lol


I did it with my dog and he just laid down on the other side of the obstacle and whined until I picked him up. Friggen wuss.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Think the politics people come read T&T?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Believe it or not I spent a lot of my teen years angry and hating everyone and everything.


Why?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Why?


The person I called my best friend destroyed me socially. I couldn't go to school without being picked on or teased and nobody wanted to be friends anymore. Went from kinda popular, to ostracized in one day. I went to school in the town over and things got better for my last two years. It's funny as an adult I look back and it's such a tiny portion of my life that sucked, as a 15 year old it was my everything and it all fell apart. That's the one paragraph version lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The person I called my best friend destroyed me socially. I couldn't go to school without being picked on or teased and nobody wanted to be friends anymore. Went from kinda popular, to ostracized in one day. I went to school in the town over and things got better for my last two years. It's funny as an adult I look back and it's such a tiny portion of my life that sucked, as a 15 year old it was my everything and it all fell apart. That's the one paragraph version lol.


it had an impact on you none the less.....

i had a best friend steal my girlfriend a long time ago if that's any concelation...


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The person I called my best friend destroyed me socially. I couldn't go to school without being picked on or teased and nobody wanted to be friends anymore. Went from kinda popular, to ostracized in one day. I went to school in the town over and things got better for my last two years. It's funny as an adult I look back and it's such a tiny portion of my life that sucked, as a 15 year old it was my everything and it all fell apart. That's the one paragraph version lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it had an impact on you none the less.....
> 
> i had a best friend steal my girlfriend a long time ago if that's any concelation...


lol gave me trust issues. 

People sometimes suck. Your girlfriend was a willing dick too, can't really steal someone. Did you beat him up?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol gave me trust issues.
> 
> People sometimes suck. Your girlfriend was a willing dick too, can't really steal someone. Did you beat him up?


nope, i just let karma take care of him......figured that was the best policy......the girlfriend did come back once again, i didn't want anything to do with her either after that......and i just let karma take it's course.......


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, you forgot horse flys - those suckers pack a punch!


If there anything like our March flies I agree you get teeth marks from those bastard’s.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

Deer flies will make you bleed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> If there anything like our March flies I agree you get teeth marks from those bastard’s.


It’s Australia they’re probably some egg laying, duck billed poisonous marsupial fly, North America can’t compete with that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think the politics people come read T&T?


Yep.
Some create Socks just to stir the pot & create chaos in other forums.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep.
> Some create Socks just to stir the pot & create chaos in other forums.


No havoc? Chaos isn’t the same without havoc.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

Reeking havoc. (That was done on purpose.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Reeking havoc. (That was done on purpose.)


That stinks.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

@lokie 
Looka what I found...lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Deer flies will make you bleed.


More horse flies, in my area, than Deer.






Few things harsh my buzz more than the buzzing of a big ass fly.
House fly meh.
Green shit fly meh.

Horse fly?


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> @lokie
> Looka what I found...lol


Oops.

I must have had smoke in my eye


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No havoc? Chaos isn’t the same without havoc.


"Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!"


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The person I called my best friend destroyed me socially. I couldn't go to school without being picked on or teased and nobody wanted to be friends anymore. Went from kinda popular, to ostracized in one day. I went to school in the town over and things got better for my last two years. It's funny as an adult I look back and it's such a tiny portion of my life that sucked, as a 15 year old it was my everything and it all fell apart. That's the one paragraph version lol.


any dish served cold?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

fire it up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> any dish served cold?


I plotted her demise for a few years like any sane person would do. I moved away after high school and she moved to an even smaller town and started making babies.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The person I called my best friend destroyed me socially. I couldn't go to school without being picked on or teased and nobody wanted to be friends anymore. Went from kinda popular, to ostracized in one day. I went to school in the town over and things got better for my last two years. It's funny as an adult I look back and it's such a tiny portion of my life that sucked, as a 15 year old it was my everything and it all fell apart. That's the one paragraph version lol.


Fuck those cunts, they were clearly jelly of your awesomeness and fantastic attitude towards life. If I ever come to Canadia we will prank call them Bart Simpson style


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I plotted her demise for a few years like any sane person would do. I moved away after high school and she moved to an even smaller town and started making babies.


making babies.

Have you plans for a papoose in your future?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4978361fire it up


Man you are a bad influence. Already have a warning from the fire dept. for my pit. LOL. Pack the bowls and bust out the garden hoses. Great night to all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Deer flies will make you bleed.


OH DEER!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Fuck those cunts, they were clearly jelly of your awesomeness and fantastic attitude towards life. If I ever come to Canadia we will prank call them Bart Simpson style
> View attachment 4978375


If I can get her number, a shiny Loonie is in it for you if you dial her up and call her a cunt. It would mean more coming from someone with an Aussie accent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> making babies.
> 
> Have you plans for a papoose in your future?


No I don't think that's in the cards.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Fuck those cunts, they were clearly jelly of your awesomeness and fantastic attitude towards life. If I ever come to Canadia we will prank call them Bart Simpson style
> View attachment 4978375


Call me when you get there, I'll help.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I plotted her demise for a few years like any sane person would do. I moved away after high school and she moved to an even smaller town and started making babies.


Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap he he he ha ha ha he he he ahhh but don't tell anyone


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I can get her number, a shiny Loonie is in it for you if you dial her up and call her a cunt. It would mean more coming from someone with an Aussie accent.


Let’s cut this bitch up... verbally of course


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Let’s cut this bitch up... verbally of course


@see4 should they go deep? If so, how deep? 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don't think that's in the cards.


Never say never


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Morning






Happy Friday everyone! Anyone have anything fun going on for the weekend?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Friday brother. Nope but I’ll play along. Actually we may go visit dad. I know he’s lonely but won’t admit it. Sooooo my wonderful winobarbie suggested we go visit. I love her.
Fire in the bowl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday. 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to a barbecue tomorrow. How about you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Friday brother. Nope but I’ll play along. Actually we may go visit dad. I know he’s lonely but won’t admit it. Sooooo my wonderful winobarbie suggested we go visit. I love her.
> Fire in the bowl.


Are you going to tell him or just show up as a surprise?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to tell him or just show up as a surprise?


Tell him. There are things I don’t want to see. He’s home alone you know lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a barbecue tomorrow. How about you?


I bet you can’t wait!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Tell him. There are things I don’t want to see. He’s home alone you know lol


lol I didn't think you'd kick the door in gestapo style while he was surfing pornhub. 

How's your step mom doing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a barbecue tomorrow. How about you?


Family is up, putting some new shocks on the jeep, mow the lawn, stack wood.......only fun stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Friday brother. Nope but I’ll play along. Actually we may go visit dad. I know he’s lonely but won’t admit it. Sooooo my wonderful winobarbie suggested we go visit. I love her.
> Fire in the bowl.


Does he have any elevation in fever for the past three days. With the elderly it's not 10 days and gone. I'd wait until he was at least 72 hours without posting a fever. How is his wife doing?


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to tell him or just show up as a surprise?


My Fam have learned that showing up at my place may be more of a surprise than they bargain for.

Showing up unannounced may result in seeing the king's jewels.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet you can’t wait!


I am looking forward to it. It's a bunch of Rosie's coworkers that I haven't seen in almost two years. Things are probably going to get wild.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.  Friday? Ugh, send it back...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> My Fam have learned that showing up at my place may be more of a surprise than they bargain for.
> 
> Showing up unannounced may result in seeing the king's jewels.


Do guys rip their clothes off and start watching porn as soon as they're alone?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do guys rip their clothes off and start watching porn as soon as they're alone?


You actually wear clothes once you are inside???


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do guys rip their clothes off and start watching porn as soon as they're alone?


Yes, exactly.....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes, exactly.....


It can't be a guy only trait... who likes clothes? The are itchy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't think you'd kick the door in gestapo style while he was surfing pornhub.
> 
> How's your step mom doing?





curious2garden said:


> Does he have any elevation in fever for the past three days. With the elderly it's not 10 days and gone. I'd wait until he was at least 72 hours without posting a fever. How is his wife doing?


She’s the same. I’m afraid it’s going to take a while, if she makes it. She did eat a little and sent dad a text, which he treasures. She’s still on 90% oxy.

He didn’t have a fever in the hospital. He’s been to his dr twice and has been negative since before his release too. Also to the eye dr. Pretty sure we’ll be safe.

Thanks for asking you guys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes, exactly.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You actually wear clothes once you are inside???


lol um yea


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Friday? Ugh, send it back...


My wife and I did it for years. It is nice having mid-week days off when no one else is. Skiing is better shopping is better.......less people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Family is up, putting some new shocks on the jeep, mow the lawn, stack wood.......only fun stuff


This your brother up for a visit?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


My dad wouldn’t be watching porn but you never know what he’ll be wearing or not wearing.

Got pain management appointment today. Then to the pharmacy and dispensary, which happen to be right next to each other


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife and I did it for years. It is nice having mid-week days off when no one else is. Skiing is better shopping is better.......less people


The only downside is that working the weekend is a lot sometimes. Having days off during doctor's office hours is nice too


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do guys rip their clothes off and start watching porn as soon as they're alone?


Not always.

Sometimes I wait until my wife gets home to start the porn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This your brother up for a visit?


Yeah, he came by yesterday. I'm waiting to hear from him today lol I got him pretty high last night......probably slept real good


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Anyone else wanna see Lamb?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2021)

Coffee Clutch wedding cake not to bad


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee Clutch wedding cake not to bad View attachment 4978613


Blue dream for me this morning…


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone else wanna see Lamb?


No words just Wtf!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Not always.
> 
> Sometimes I wait until my wife gets home to start the porn.


boomshakalaka


DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, he came by yesterday. I'm waiting to hear from him today lol I got him pretty high last night......probably slept real good


Does he smoke regularly?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone else wanna see Lamb?


That looks pretty good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> boomshakalaka
> 
> 
> Does he smoke regularly?


I don't think regularly but he does.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks pretty good.


RIGHT?! I’m still trying to figure it out.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No words just Wtf!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> RIGHT?! I’m still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> RIGHT?! I’m still trying to figure it out.


Vaguely reminds me of Sweet Tooth, just from a different perspective.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think regularly but he does.


Have you introduced him to dabs yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vaguely reminds me of Sweet Tooth, just from a different perspective.


Never saw it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you introduced him to dabs yet?


They wouldn’t get anything done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Never saw it


Good flick, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good flick, I really enjoyed it.


How did I miss that?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good flick, I really enjoyed it.


Season 2 gonna happen!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Season 2 gonna happen!


Next year right?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next year right?


They said mid 2022. I can't wait.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They said mid 2022. I can't wait.


All these shows based on comics must be right up your alley.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you introduced him to dabs yet?


Oh yeah, he's not a lightweight. Maybe I'll press some fresh for later though.....thanks for the idea


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Well shit, I thought it was a movie. I quit watching episodie things after LOST. Those SOBs ruined me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well shit, I thought it was a movie. I quit watching episodie things after LOST. Those SOBs ruined me.


JJ Abrams should come back and redo the last two seasons of Lost.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> JJ Abrams should come back and redo the last two seasons of Lost.


They got lazy, the writers that is. Ugh don’t get me going


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Never saw it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Mmmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm
> View attachment 4978633


I’ll be right there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They got lazy, the writers that is. Ugh don’t get me going


Kinda want to get you going, but I won't


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm
> View attachment 4978633


Are you doing them in a sous vide


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda want to get you going, but I won't


lol €3 edit <3


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm
> View attachment 4978633


I didn’t have my glasses on and I thought that was shatter!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t have my glasses on and I thought that was shatter!


That's a lot of shatter!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you doing them in a sous vide


Curing pork belly for bacon. Kinda like marinading for a while. Probably around 10 days then on the smoker they go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Curing pork belly for bacon. Kinda like marinading for a while. Probably around 10 days then on the smoker they go


Ten days? Is your smoker electric?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ten days? Is your smoker electric?


Yeah, the curing needs some time to work it's magic. 

This smoker is charcoal....actually just a Webber grill. I did have a propane one but not anymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Morning all......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

yeah woke up this morning to a steamy and sticky 78F.........it's gonna be a hot one....thinkin 99 with an index of 106.....

Coffee is up and ready to go...

time to take a munch......

at 1pm my time i get to take number 2 shot....ugh.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda want to get you going, but I won't


If it had been ANYTHING other than the purgatory angle I’d have been happy. But for years all the fans said please don’t make it a purgatory ending.
So what did those lazy fucks do? Purgatory ending!
What were the giant machines on the island?
What about the polar bears?
Nope nope nope, call me dissatisfied 
My friend and I got chinese food and watch it every Wednesday. Good times however we were about to kick in the tv at the last episode.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All these shows based on comics must be right up your alley.


It really is my favorite thing. I get to see new versions of stuff I've read over and over


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It really is my favorite thing. I get to see new versions of stuff I've read over and over


I liked Jennifer Garner as a superhero


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

freaking bansky you old nut.........








Banksy's shredded painting is on sale again -- and it may be worth six times as much


Just three years after shredded itself at a London auction, Banksy's famous "self-destructing" painting may now be worth over $8 million.




www.cnn.com






it was nice meeting you at the blue star...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I liked Jennifer Garner as a superhero


Jennifer Garner as anything!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I liked Jennifer Garner as a superhero


Tight suits, on nice bodies doesn't hurt the hobby.... :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Garner...with tights and a cape on.....could be interesting...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It really is my favorite thing. I get to see new versions of stuff I've read over and over


I'm excited to see Shang Chi. Simu Liu was on Kim's Convenience that was shot here in Toronto.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Garner...with tights and a cape on.....could be interesting...


I think her name was Electra. Edit: Electra milf was the proper title I think lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think her name was Electra. Edit: Electra milf was the proper title I think lol.


Now if only we could get Blake Lively in a real superhero movie. Green Lantern doesn't count!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Got some stardawg and big smooth bud, half priced for Memorial Day. Supposed to be 24%.

Also stardawg cdt oil 88% and granddaddy purple oil for gummies.

Why can’t you vape rso?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

totally........


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

HOLY SMOKES!
She’s letting me out on my own. That’s dangerous


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Mmmmm spaghetti and meatballs tonight 


Just started on some sauce.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4978676
> 
> totally........


When I think of Jennifer Garner I think of the ultimate Mom character. This is will be fun to see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm spaghetti and meatballs tonight
> View attachment 4978677
> 
> Just started on some sauce.


That looks good, I'm hungry. I'm always hungry!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

i just finished my tacos and your talking about spaghetti......so when's dinner......asking for a friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got some stardawg and big smooth bud, half priced for Memorial Day. Supposed to be 24%.
> 
> Also stardawg cdt oil 88% and granddaddy purple oil for gummies.
> 
> Why can’t you vape rso?


You can with a coil based vape like utilian.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks good, I'm hungry. I'm always hungry!


A few more tomatoes........stick blender and bam! Sauce!

now to the meatballs....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A few more tomatoes........stick blender and bam! Sauce!
> View attachment 4978679
> now to the meatballs....


On fist glance I thought you said stick of butter lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On fist glance I thought you said stick of butter lol


I got your butter right here!







Is it funny when I typed out butter my phone suggestion was butthole


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got your butter right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spend too much time here...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You spend too much time here...


Quick sperts....


----------



## DankMcNuggets (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm excited to see Shang Chi. Simu Liu was on Kim's Convenience that was shot here in Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 4978674


I just found this show the other week! I’m on season 3 and loving it.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Quick sperts....


Of butter, or...? Do we need to discuss fiber options?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4978684


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4978687


what did LG do this time??? First she was throwing popcorn at them, and feeding them cracker jacks.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what did LG do this time??? First she was throwing popcorn at them, and feeding them cracker jacks.......


Poor little guy is now hooked.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Poor little guy is now hooked.....


well at least the little guys isn't drinking


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well at least the little guys isn't drinking


As a kid I let mine have some beer ONCE.
Nothing scarier than a drunk, pissed off trash panda. He chased me all over the yard growling his ass off.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well at least the little guys isn't drinking


Yet


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yet


Yeah, give him til 5pm, he's not an animal...


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> I just found this show the other week! I’m on season 3 and loving it.


Could have bought the store in April for less than 200K









The iconic Kim's Convenience store is for sale in Toronto


For less than a third of what an average downtown Toronto condo would set you back, you could own a legitimate piece of Canadian TV history — as we...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what did LG do this time??? First she was throwing popcorn at them, and feeding them cracker jacks.......


My reputation. proceeds me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a kid I let mine have some beer ONCE.
> Nothing scarier than a drunk, pissed off trash panda. He chased me all over the yard growling his ass off.


You had a pet raccoon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

raratt said:


>


this will be me after work...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

raratt said:


>


It's not even noon there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not even noon there.


it's o clock somewhere


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

One of our health units published the wrong number to schedule covid vaccines and some poor dude in Texas has been getting inundated with calls lol. 

@BudmanTX it wasn't you was it? 









'Gentleman in Texas' inundated with calls from Ontarians registering for COVID-19 shots


A public health unit in southwestern Ontario is apologizing to “a gentleman in Texas” who ended up answering calls from Canadians trying to book a COVID-19 vaccine appointment.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

I had one......well two.....mmmmmm good 


Let's let that simmer for a while.....


And all I need to do is the spaghetti later  

Who's hungry


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not even noon there.


Yeah it is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one......well two.....mmmmmm good
> View attachment 4978724
> 
> Let's let that simmer for a while.....
> ...


Looks better than what I'm eating


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

Dammit, I'm hungry now...
We cheat the 5 o'clock rule by 30 mins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks better than what I'm eating
> 
> View attachment 4978730


It's going to be for dinner. My family is coming by with some good Italian food for lunch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one......well two.....mmmmmm good
> View attachment 4978724
> 
> Let's let that simmer for a while.....
> ...


you making fresh spaghetti?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of our health units published the wrong number to schedule covid vaccines and some poor dude in Texas has been getting inundated with calls lol.
> 
> @BudmanTX it wasn't you was it?
> 
> ...


<checks both phones> nope wasn't me......

but i have been getting calls about my car warranty again.......those SOB's


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you making fresh spaghetti?


Was actually thinking about it since I have only one kid today. It's so much easier with only one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> <checks both phones> nope wasn't me......
> 
> but i have been getting calls about my car warranty again.......those SOB's


I have never received one of those warranty calls. I always get the CRA income tax scam calls and the duck cleaning calls. I don't even own a duck!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was actually thinking about it since I have only one kid today. It's so much easier with only one.


little one big enough to help you make it


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have never received one of those warranty calls. I always get the CRA income tax scam calls and the duck cleaning calls. I don't even own a duck!


i get calls like this all the time here at work, and on my reg phone......duck cleaning....aww they wanna clean your quacker......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You had a pet raccoon?


Yes - his mother was hit by a car & he wouldn't leave her so Mom brought the little guy home to me.
He didn't stay little very long.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes - his mother was hit by a car & he wouldn't leave her so Mom brought the little guy home to me.
> He didn't stay little very long.


how long did you keep it? I would love to have one if they could be properly domesticated.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how long did you keep it? I would love to have one if they could be properly domesticated.


I wanted a pet skunk for the longest


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how long did you keep it? I would love to have one if they could be properly domesticated.


you can never get the wild out of the wild....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wanted a pet skunk for the longest


i've had one of those

tell ya later....shot time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wanted a pet skunk for the longest


They are pretty cute too. Not so much when they're spraying you dog.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks better than what I'm eating
> 
> View attachment 4978730


Fruit plates are oh so much better with pineapple


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Fruit plates are oh so much better with pineapple


l've been avoiding teasing you about pineapples


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> l've been avoiding teasing you about pineapples


I have almost done it like 3 times this week...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have almost done it like 3 times this week...


Yeah, pick on the frail old man, easy mark


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Winobarbie hit the big smooths couple of times and now won’t stop talking.
I told her she didn’t have to go to the pm dr with me


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, pick on the frail old man, easy mark


But I didn't! I restrained myself, just for you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> little one big enough to help you make it


Yeah


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, pick on the frail old man, easy mark


I got your back...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2021)

Labor Day Weekend  ...Bye bye summer.

Stressful day....So much so I popped a half a Xanax. 

It can only get better from here...in theory anyways. PLUS I just made dabs, so, yeah!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Labor Day Weekend  ...Bye bye summer.
> 
> Stressful day....So much so I popped a half a Xanax.
> 
> It can only get better from here...in theory anyways. PLUS I just made dabs, so, yeah!!


what did the orthopod say, totals?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how long did you keep it? I would love to have one if they could be properly domesticated.


I've seen some females that were very close to domesticated but almost never a male.
Wild is wild.



Rsawr said:


> I wanted a pet skunk for the longest


I had one of these as well - friends had to move & they had a de-scented one that was as dumb as a box of hammers.
Gave it to another couple after a few weeks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anybody else sing when they drive alone?
Right now it’s Lady Gaga


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

And


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

all vaxed now.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)

and i even popped in the liquor store......no i didn't do the gin but i did pickup some cheater bottles of Maker Mark.......if i'm gonna feel like crap, i'm gonna do it right....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

I want this thing. Emotional relief!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> what did the orthopod say, totals?


I saw his PA this time, and we talked about the pros and cons of replacing them now. He ordered cobalt / chromium tests so we can see where my levels are at now. And he did ex-rays and they are intact and appear to be well fixed, he said. So ultimately they are leaving it up to me when and if to replace them. BIG decision. And ultimately I could make things worse...revision surgery seems a bit scary!

And he told me there's not a shoulder surgeon within 50 miles...I'll have to travel to Syracuse or elsewhere for that surgery when the time comes...which I might be able to put off for years.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want this thing. Emotional relief!View attachment 4978844



Isn't that what dabs are for


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Isn't that what dabs are for


And ahhhh more pills.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m tired of taking pills. Hip and knee done as soon as I can man. Fuckn covid. No surgeries for now.

Time for star dawg or wtf I bought. Tastes like my grandpa’s pipe.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m tired of taking pills. Hip and knee done as soon as I can man. Fuckn covid. No surgeries for now.
> 
> Time for star dawg or wtf I bought. Tastes like my grandpa’s pipe.


One of my buddies just had a total hip replacement, and he was in agony before the surgery...But totally pain free within days afterwards, and he was back to work as a mechanic in 2 weeks, which is probably pushing it, and he's not a kid...somewhere around 65 y.o.

The pills do suck...they wind up robbing you of life!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> One of my buddies just had a total hip replacement, and he was in agony before the surgery...But totally pain free within days afterwards, and he was back to work as a mechanic in 2 weeks, which is probably pushing it, and he's not a kid...somewhere around 65 y.o.
> 
> The pills do suck...they wind up robbing you of life!!


The ball of my femur is destroyed. Can’t tell it was a ball. Left side. Right knee is bone on bone to a disgusting degree. Left knee replacement has shifted. 
Hydrocodone and oxycodone time release. I still can’t walk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have almost done it like 3 times this week...


The angry or sad reactions made me giggle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen some females that were very close to domesticated but almost never a male.
> Wild is wild.


They're just like people!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Strawdawg Corey is delish. Never heard of it before but yummy bud.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

Is it Friday?
Perry-a-thon


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

I made white chicken chili last night. You know it’s going to be even better tonight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2021)

well then pree dessert


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

This is the cutest. Franken and Bean. They gotta go together.









Shelter Cat Called “Ugly” Finally Finds a Home Where She Gets the Love She Deserves


“A lot of people who saw her at the shelter said she was ugly, but I think she's the most perfect girl ever.”




mymodernmet.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

Anyone want to guess how this California family died? Strange stuff in the world right now, really hope its not a sign of things to come. Also all California National Forests are currently closed. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/23/mariposa-family-death-mystery/


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Anyone want to guess how this California family died? Strange stuff in the world right now, really hope its not a sign of things to come. Also all California National Forests are currently closed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/23/mariposa-family-death-mystery/


Forests are closed due to extreme fire conditions.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Forests are closed due to extreme fire conditions.


Hopefully that is all. You read the article?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

CO2 leaking out of a mine? Never even knew that was a possible thing to fall victim to. Algae seems a likely cause but seems real quick to have happened. One article I read suggested lighting strike but says there was no signs of trauma.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> CO2 leaking out of a mine? Never even knew that was a possible thing to fall victim to. Algae seems a likely cause but seems real quick to have happened. One article I read suggested lighting strike but says there was no signs of trauma.


It has been on our news, they closed that area because they don't know what happened.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> CO2 leaking out of a mine? Never even knew that was a possible thing to fall victim to. Algae seems a likely cause but seems real quick to have happened. One article I read suggested lighting strike but says there was no signs of trauma.


Where I used to live there are diagonal mine shafts sunk under the mountain. Many of them are filled with bad air 160 years old.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Where I used to live there are diagonal mine shafts sunk under the mountain. Many of them are filled with bad air 160 years old.


Remember watching a show about a guy who's job it was to close off old abandoned shafts. Apparently there are many shafts still open throughout parts of the US. Never considered the air being what could be the problem. Think it was Dirty Jobs. Imploded the holes and filled them with expanding foam.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Remember watching a show about a guy who's job it was to close off old abandoned shafts. Apparently there are many shafts still open throughout parts of the US. Never considered the air being what could be the problem. Think it was Dirty Jobs. Imploded the holes and filled them with expanding foam.


Sounds kind of fun to me.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds kind of fun to me.


Yeah till you step into one on the way to fill one.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah till you step into one on the way to fill one.


Funny in the story I remember him wearing something that would prevent him from fall down one completely. Sort of a frame that hangs up on the edges of the shaft should he fall in one and stopping him.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Can't move......too full. We did make homemade pasta and damn it was good


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 3, 2021)

To all ..Thanks for your support for my 2nd post .I have taken measures to clean and contain my issues ,(bud rot() Jeff and C2G my sword speak...
Have you dreamed of Kahn?
Blood in his unflinching eye
Undeniable force from deep inside
Overwhelms him and bursts from his sword and those around him
The keeper of the hurricane weakened by the storm
Many lay victim to his heavy hand 
Cheated even in death by a seemingly immortal man
Have you dreamed of Kahn ? In your stately slumber 
Or of the paralells between man and the beast he strives to become. cheers bac


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> CO2 leaking out of a mine? Never even knew that was a possible thing to fall victim to. Algae seems a likely cause but seems real quick to have happened. One article I read suggested lighting strike but says there was no signs of trauma.


Not CO2, CO (carbon monoxide), same stuff in gasoline/diesel exhaust


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> To all ..Thanks for your support for my 2nd post .I have taken measures to clean and contain my issues ,(bud rot() Jeff and C2G my sword speak...
> Have you dreamed of Kahn?
> Blood in his unflinching eye
> Undeniable force from deep inside
> ...


WTF are you smoking?
Do you even know where you are there Tarzan?

FML, I guess I'm a liteweight compared to Edgar Allen here.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hopefully that is all. You read the article?


If the dog didn’t die too, then this is what I would have suspected….


We have people die due to heat exhaustion every year in the mountains where I live. This family used to live in San Fran? Unlikely they were really acclimated to extreme temps.

the article said the temps reached 109 the day they went missing. My guess is they were out a few miles when they noticed their 1 year old was overheating, then they pushed to get back to the trailhead.

The father was found sitting with the kid, the mother found a little farther up the hill. I suspect on their journey back to the car, the parents became exhausted as well, the father first, and the mother made it a little farther up the hill before she succumbed to exhaustion.

but it’s unlikely that that would cause the dog to die too.

109 degree weather is no joke when you’re hiking in the backcountry. Perhaps when they started in the morning, it was cooler, but 109 requires special attention paid to maintaining a cooler core temp. Simply carrying enough water is NOT adequate at those temps.

It’s unclear in the article whether they had their phones on them or not. Maybe they didn’t have service. But whatever happened, it’s always tragic when something like this happens


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF are you smoking?
> Do you even know where you are there Tarzan?
> 
> FML, I guess I'm a liteweight compared to Edgar Allen here.


actualy live within 2 miles of Ragged Mountain luv


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> actualy live within 2 miles of Ragged Mountain luv


They were just commenting on your incoherent ramblings/poetry recitation. You sound like a fucking crazy person.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> To all ..Thanks for your support for my 2nd post .I have taken measures to clean and contain my issues ,(bud rot() Jeff and C2G my sword speak...
> Have you dreamed of Kahn?
> Blood in his unflinching eye
> Undeniable force from deep inside
> ...


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They were just commenting on your incoherent ramblings/poetry recitation. You sound like a fucking crazy person.


Thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If the dog didn’t die too, then this is what I would have suspected….
> 
> 
> We have people die due to heat exhaustion every year in the mountains where I live. This family used to live in San Fran? Unlikely they were really acclimated to extreme temps.
> ...


But the dog


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> But the dog


The dog coulda died from overheating as well. Apparently anything over 106 is dangerous. I’m not saying anything definitive, I have no idea what actually happened to them, but I can speculate with the best of ‘em.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The dog coulda died from overheating as well. Apparently anything over 106 is dangerous. I’m not saying anything definitive, I have no idea what actually happened to them, but I can speculate with the best of ‘em.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979073


IMO they were too closely grouped for it to be heat. It was probably jewish space lasers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

Death by overheating is not at all uncommon in the West and Southwest. EMT's are well trained,as are pathologists and coroners to recognize it . Yet the article has us believe that no one knows and they've ordered up a battery of post mortem tests. So, either the newspapers(I've seen this article a few times in diff sources) are being sensationalistic to drum up circulation, or various gov't run entities are pissing money away, or it's a genuine mystery at the moment. If the final word is overheating, then we've got some serious issues with the authorities and their spending habits andcompetence


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Bad water.....maybe?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

Who knows, perhaps a charming serial killer(s) befriended them and was able to inject them with a paralytic and left them to cook


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Who knows, perhaps a charming serial killer(s) befriended them and was able to inject them with a paralytic and left them to cook


So....where where you on the night of.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bad water.....maybe?


I'd agree. A few weeks ago a faimily was at a lake in the general area and their dogs just dropped dead after playing in the water. The algae bloom


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So....where where you on the night of.....


You think I'm charming!!! LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You think I'm charming!!! LOL


I didn't read that in the article.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't read that in the article.....


They are awaiting the test results


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh damn you! I see what you did there! LOL!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Who knows, perhaps a charming serial killer(s) befriended them and was able to inject them with a paralytic and left them to cook


Oh for grief’s sake why do you stop in the middle.
Invisible alien vampire envenomation and (pulp writers jostle at the gate)


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh for grief’s sake why do you stop in the middle.
> Invisible alien vampire envenomation and (pulp writers jostle at the gate)


I'm fascinated with botulinum. Many years ago I read a fiction piece about a killer who used that so I've been anticipating someone to actually do so


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm fascinated with botulinum. Many years ago I read a fiction piece about a killer who used that so I've been anticipating someone to actually do so


How relaxed did they look?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm fascinated with botulinum. Many years ago I read a fiction piece about a killer who used that so I've been anticipating someone to actually do so


I’m a polonium kind of guy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How relaxed did they look?


It wasn't an illustrated story, the description was something the victims seemed at peace


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2021)

I woulda thought if the algal bloom was THAT deadly, they would have found other dead animals in the area, which they did not.

How obvious IS a death by heat exhaustion? I personally don’t know, but after a little googling, I still can’t quite figure out if it’s obvious or not. The only somewhat reliable source I could find was a medical study that says autopsy findings on heat exhaustion victims may be minimal and non specific

My uncle fell off a ladder last summer, he cooked in the Mojave desert for several hours before his wife found him. They kept him on life support for several months before pulling the plug. They couldn’t exactly find out what was wrong with him, but it was the result of him cooking on the floor.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It wasn't an illustrated story, the description was something the victims seemed at peace


Well that's a shame, their 'relaxed' might not correlate with mine. As for peace we're talking something else entirely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well that's a shame, their 'relaxed' might not correlate with mine. As for peace we're talking something else entirely.


Author's license? anyway the paralytic aspect was interesting


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I woulda thought if the algal bloom was THAT deadly, they would have found other dead animals in the area, which they did not.
> 
> I
> I personally don’t know, but after a little googling, I still can’t quite figure out if it’s obvious or not. The only somewhat reliable source I could find was a medical study that says autopsy findings on heat exhaustion victims may be minimal and non specific
> ...


It's a diagnosis of exclusion


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Author's license? anyway the paralytic aspect was interesting


I've always thought a nice dose of Curare made for stellar communication, with epic retention.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've always thought a nice dose of Curare made for stellar communication, with epic retention.


Thats a good one too


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2021)

Well in any case, I’m interested to see what the autopsy and toxicology reports show.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well in any case, I’m interested to see what the autopsy and toxicology reports show.


Sounds like they are gonna take a deep look at the dog as well. Regardless how it turns out It's sad. Can't imagine being the first responder on scene. Rough to live with that memory.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi beautiful 

Starting out with big smooth. And that it is.

Happy Saturday

Heather Nova for an easy start.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Wake up. I’m dabbing now. Gotta work up to the dabanap* tm*


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Wasssup @Rsawr?

You guys stop slamming your heads, yo!









Ex-Wrestler Daffney Unger, AKA Scream Queen, Dies At 46 After Alarming Video


The performer, whose real name was Shannon Spruill, was popular in the late '90s and early 2000s.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sounds like they are gonna take a deep look at the dog as well. Regardless how it turns out It's sad. Can't imagine being the first responder on scene. Rough to live with that memory.


I’m on the case. Necropsies make me barf but other than that I’m on it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

@Metasynth @Laughing Grass get on it guys


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth @Laughing Grass get on it guysView attachment 4979175


Good morning. Been wide awake since 4:30.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

Morning

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4979179
> Happy Saturday!


How did the spaghetti turn out


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How did the spaghetti turn out


Awesome! Big mess with the kids but fun


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. Been wide awake since 4:30.


I was actually up at 4:20. Hand to God I wake up at 4:20 many mornings.
That asshole dog had wino up at 3 smh.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4979179
> Happy Saturday!


Can you make gluten free pasta?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was actually up at 4:20. Hand to God I wake up at 4:20 many mornings.
> That asshole dog had wino up at 3 smh.


That's funny I'm always up at 4:20 also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was actually up at 4:20. Hand to God I wake up at 4:20 many mornings.
> That asshole dog had wino up at 3 smh.


I can't count how many times you pointed of out it's 4:20 to me.

Stupid drunks fighting and yelling in front of our bedroom window.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you make gluten free pasta?


I guess you can.








Gluten Free Pasta Recipe: great gluten free recipes that actually work


Making fresh pasta at home is a labor of love. It's a simple process. All it takes is the right gluten free pasta recipe, and a little time. Find out how!




glutenfreeonashoestring.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! Big mess with the kids but fun


You're a good dad!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a good dad!


Did you see my grey hair dude?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you see my grey hair dude?


It's great having blonde hair......those new grey's blend right in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you see my grey hair dude?


Lol experience frosting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's great having blonde hair......those new grey's blend right in


I pull them out when I see them


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't count how many times you pointed of out it's 4:20 to me.
> 
> Stupid drunks fighting and yelling in front of our bedroom window.


I’m a fan of calling the cops on fighting drunks.
Speaking of we can actually hear our neighbors out in their garage fighting. It’s a big garage and when you hear fuck you get out from him, you hear his Harley going down the driveway. Like just this minute. Apparently it happens all the time. Wino is always out there smoking so she hears the words 


whoops he came back. Get the chairs out and get ready for the neighbors holiday fireworks. Nice house. His company builds seawalls. Remember what this are?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol experience frosting


Noooo

Wait you think so?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

I can't hear my neighbors.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol experience frosting


Wear and tear on the soul.



"A new study shows that stress really can give you gray hair. Researchers found that the body’s fight-or-flight response plays a key role in turning hair gray. "









How Stress Causes Gray Hair


Researchers found that the body’s fight-or-flight response plays a key role in turning hair gray.




newsinhealth.nih.gov




.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m a fan of calling the cops on fighting drunks.
> Speaking of we can actually hear our neighbors out in their garage fighting. It’s a big garage and when you hear fuck you get out from him, you hear his Harley going down the driveway. Like just this minute. Apparently it happens all the time. Wino is always out there smoking so she hears the words
> 
> 
> ...


Cops came. They were nice enough to leave their flashing lights going the entire time. Looked like a blue and red disco in our room. 

Is your house connected to their garage


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cops came. They were nice enough to leave their flashing lights going the entire time. Looked like a blue and red disco in our room.
> 
> Is your house connected to their garage


Pricks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Wear and tear on the soul.
> 
> View attachment 4979189
> 
> ...


I only get the odd one by my temples, my mom is completely white, I've only seen her original hair colour in pictures.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cops came. They were nice enough to leave their flashing lights going the entire time. Looked like a blue and red disco in our room.
> 
> Is your house connected to their garage


Nooo there’s what was going to be a street in between us. They didn’t make the road so they gave us like 20 ft each. And it’s way over there. Voices carry, like the crickets and frogs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

@shrxhky420 you catching up bro 


Fire in the bowl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nooo there’s what was going to be a street in between us. They didn’t make the road so they gave us like 20 ft each. And it’s way over there. Voices carry, like the crickets and frogs.


Not gonna lie, when I hear neighbors arguing, I make everything quiet so I can hear what they're arguing about. 

I'm nosey


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only get the odd one by my temples, my mom is completely white, I've only seen her original hair colour in pictures.


My mom was silver by age 35. My dad went from black to salt and pepper over the years.
My wife is natural blond but the silver is dominate now.
Mine started with my beard first around 40. Of course I was first 1st to notice,
it was my stepdaughter that pointed out the obvious the the general public at large.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's funny I'm always up at 4:20 also.


HMU


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wasssup @Rsawr?
> 
> You guys stop slamming your heads, yo!
> 
> ...


Sorry! Long day at work yesterday. Hope your morning dabs did wonders so far!!

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 you catching up bro
> 
> 
> Fire in the bowl


Finally 
I've slowly been catching up all week. 
My daily visit are short. It's been a long week... simply brutal. 
Gonna get really high right now and try to nap for a little bit then I'll get my day started. 

Stay safe everyone. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Sep 4, 2021)

Yup, me too. trying to catch up after they loaded me into the truck hooked up the toy hauler/camper and headed out to the RV park for a long Labor Day weekend . Hope you all enjoy your weekend.  . Just trying to decide if I should add the butter pecan moonshine or Bailey’s in my coffee .


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 4, 2021)

2nd vax shot today then wet trim harvest jail for 2 plants

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Yup, me too. trying to catch up after they loaded me into the truck hooked up the toy hauler/camper and headed out to the RV park for a long Labor Day weekend . Hope you all enjoy your weekend.  . Just trying to decide if I should add the r butter pecan moonshine art of Bailey’s in my coffee .


Yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Yup, me too. trying to catch up after they loaded me into the truck hooked up the toy hauler/camper and headed out to the RV park for a long Labor Day weekend . Hope you all enjoy your weekend.  . Just trying to decide if I should add the r butter pecan moonshine art of Bailey’s in my coffee .


Have fun


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Yup, me too. trying to catch up after they loaded me into the truck hooked up the toy hauler/camper and headed out to the RV park for a long Labor Day weekend . Hope you all enjoy your weekend.  . Just trying to decide if I should add the r butter pecan moonshine or Bailey’s in my coffee .


Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you see my grey hair dude?


He was just here, I think he ate some of my breakfast Oreo's.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Yup, me too. trying to catch up after they loaded me into the truck hooked up the toy hauler/camper and headed out to the RV park for a long Labor Day weekend . Hope you all enjoy your weekend.  . Just trying to decide if I should add the butter pecan moonshine or Bailey’s in my coffee .


Moonshine keep the cream for ice cream coffee coffee coffee hopefully you will have a great time


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. Been wide awake since 4:30.


It's wonderfully cool here. I slept like a baby until after 6. Good morning all y'all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's wonderfully cool here. I slept like a baby until after 6. Good morning all y'all.


Hi beautiful


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The ball of my femur is destroyed. Can’t tell it was a ball. Left side. Right knee is bone on bone to a disgusting degree. Left knee replacement has shifted.
> Hydrocodone and oxycodone time release. I still can’t walk.


That's how my right hip was. There was a big chunk of the femur broken off and floating around in there.

I was complaining about my hips/back in my early 40's, and my primary care doctor was convinced I was just a pill seeker....Because I was begging for pain pills!! I finally yelled at her and demanded a referral to an orthopedic doctor. On the first appt he told me" Oh you don't need a hip replacement...You need 2 of them!" And I had 2 of them before I was 50 years old.

Aren't they doing elective surgeries where you are at currently? They are here. For the moment at least.

Shit is getting closed down again. The local baseball stadium just closed for the rest of the season. Many places requiring masks again.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wake up. I’m dabbing now. Gotta work up to the dabanap* tm*


"dabnap" I like better...and you get the tm credit!! And that's the reason I can't dab during the week. But once winter gets here, look out...it'll be a dabbin' free-for-all, and I need to get back onto my cart making experimentation. I miss carts! 

One of my buddies stopped by yesterday and he said the same thing I did a few months ago..."you ruined me". He said after doing dabs with me, he loved it and couldn't get the same high no matter how much he smoked....lol. Another victim of the mighty dab.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Finally
> I've slowly been catching up all week.
> My daily visit are short. It's been a long week... simply brutal.
> Gonna get really high right now and try to nap for a little bit then I'll get my day started.
> ...


Good to see you, have a great nap


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you, have a great nap


make it a dabnap!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

cookies


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you, have a great nap


Got high. Nap didn't happen. It's OK. I'm still on the couch. Working on a cup of jitter juice and a bowl. I might pack a cone and sit outside. It's a crisp morning. A smoke and coffee outside sounds appealing 

No plans other than work and do stuff around the house. Finally got tile picked out for our backsplash in the kitchen. So I'll be tiling this weekend. I almost finished the crown molding last week. Just need to finish caulking it. I learned a cool trick working with caulk. Soapy water. After applying caulk,, spray soapy water on your finger and the area around the the caulking and then remove excess caulk. Comes out looking really good. 

Just got a text from my newish sister. Lol. I've only known her for 2 years.
Gonna hangout with her today as well. Yea, I haven't seen my sissy in awhile. I'm so excited 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's how my right hip was. There was a big chunk of the femur broken off and floating around in there.
> 
> I was complaining about my hips/back in my early 40's, and my primary care doctor was convinced I was just a pill seeker....Because I was begging for pain pills!! I finally yelled at her and demanded a referral to an orthopedic doctor. On the first appt he told me" Oh you don't need a hip replacement...You need 2 of them!" And I had 2 of them before I was 50 years old.
> 
> ...


Hope you dumped the primary


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

So after being ignored by the parties involved in my sale, that was supposed to close on or about August 15, I called my lawyer yesterday and had him sent out a "time is of the essence" letter, giving them until September 15 to close, or the sale will be terminated. Shit or get off the pot! My lawyer says they are all swamped. I say too bad. No excuse for not responding. The letter was sent!

So I have no idea what will happen. I really don't care. Again, whatever fate brings!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you dumped the primary


She died! I've outlived 2 of my doctors, lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh... teeth coming next week. Wednesday! 
I don't know what I'll eat first. Tacos? Hamburger? Pizza (with pineapple)? yeah I'm one of those! Wanna fight? Not me,, Fight him! 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So after being ignored by the parties involved in my sale, that was supposed to close on or about August 15, I called my lawyer yesterday and had him sent out a "time is of the essence" letter, giving them until September 15 to close, or the sale will be terminated. Shit or get off the pot! My lawyer says they are all swamped. I say too bad. No excuse for not responding. The letter was sent!
> 
> So I have no idea what will happen. I really don't care. Again, whatever fate brings!!


Do you still have the # of the other person interested?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh... teeth coming next week. Wednesday!
> I don't know what I'll eat first. Tacos? Hamburger? Pizza (with pineapple)? yeah I'm one of those! Wanna fight? Not me,, Fight him!
> 
> View attachment 4979251
> ...


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So after being ignored by the parties involved in my sale, that was supposed to close on or about August 15, I called my lawyer yesterday and had him sent out a "time is of the essence" letter, giving them until September 15 to close, or the sale will be terminated. Shit or get off the pot! My lawyer says they are all swamped. I say too bad. No excuse for not responding. The letter was sent!
> 
> So I have no idea what will happen. I really don't care. Again, whatever fate brings!!


I get the feeling we will go through that with my mother IL's house. They are trying to get it appraised for higher to cover closing costs.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4979255


You can't make me


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4979255




SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 4, 2021)

Good morning RIU! Tinctured coffee in hand here, preparing for nothing but adventures for the next 3 days!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you still have the # of the other person interested?


Oh yes...there were a total of 6 offers, and the neighbor was only 8k less, although his terms were not quite as good....and he texted me a month ago and said if anything happens, he wants it. I would have rather dealt with him in the first place, and should have!! 

The buyer is a very laid back guy though, and the lawyers are swamped, so I may be getting my panties in a wad for nothing, IDK. All they had to do was call me!!



raratt said:


> I get the feeling we will go through that with my mother IL's house. They are trying to get it appraised for higher to cover closing costs.


That's actually very common, and most of the time it flies.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> She died! I've outlived 2 of my doctors, lol


Coincidence?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Likewise. A good morning, day and uneventful holiday to all. Relaxing on my deck with my mutt, hummingbirds, finches, many plants and wildlife in abundance. Enjoying a rare shot of coffee in my Amaretto and Irish cream to help the Snow Temple mellow out. New bong is a bit more volume than old. 

Here's to a few hours of pain free existence.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Note to self...4 dabs in a row may be too many before breakfast. Time for a shower  


curious2garden said:


> Coincidence?


She was really very good at what she did..infectious disease. I saw her because I had Hep C, but she specialized in HIV, so it was always strange going there...everyone in the waiting room, usually packed, had HIV, and she told me that more than once. Everything from young guys to housewives, and that was back when people died from the disease. I actually still see her replacement, but he's just a normal PCD and I like him. And he's even prescribed me pain pills a few times when I really needed them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yes...there were a total of 6 offers, and the neighbor was only 8k less, although his terms were not quite as good....and he texted me a month ago and said if anything happens, he wants it. I would have rather dealt with him in the first place, and should have!!
> 
> The buyer is a very laid back guy though, and the lawyers are swamped, so I may be getting my panties in a wad for nothing, IDK. All they had to do was call me!!
> 
> ...


There was a local Cannabis mogul that was putting offers on many places at the same time, turns out it was a ploy to prevent competition. Dude was a conniving corrupt SOB, bribed local politicians, etc until the FBI crushed him. Google Helios Dayspring


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Note to self...4 dabs in a row may be too many before breakfast. Time for a shower
> 
> She was really very good at what she did..infectious disease. I saw her because I had Hep C, but she specialized in HIV, so it was always strange going there...everyone in the waiting room, usually packed, had HIV, and she told me that more than once. Everything from young guys to housewives, and that was back when people died from the disease. I actually still see her replacement, but he's just a normal PCD and I like him. And he's even prescribed me pain pills a few times when I really needed them.


Laughing at your dab comment. All this talk about dabs this morning, I fell to the pressure. I just took 1 myself. And here goes another. It's just too easy with the evolve 



SH420


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> There was a local Cannabis mogul that was putting offers on many places at the same time, turns out it was a ploy to prevent competition. Dude was a conniving corrupt SOB, bribed local politicians, etc until the FBI crushed him. Google Helios Dayspring


my "buyer" has actually purchased around 20 other student rentals in the past year here, so he is for real...But you never know what someone is doing, when they might change their strategy, etc. I guess I will find out next week, or by the 15th at least. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Laughing at your dab comment. All this talk about dabs this morning, I fell to the pressure. I just took 1 myself. And here goes another. It's just too easy with the evolve
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I just plugged my Evolve in....Enjoy your day "off".


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> my "buyer" has actually purchased around 20 other student rentals in the past year here, so he is for real...But you never know what someone is doing, when they might change their strategy, etc. I guess I will find out next week, or by the 15th at least.
> 
> 
> I just plugged my Evolve in....Enjoy your day "off".


Hope it works out to your benefit, it's time for you to take it easier


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh shit...I just got an email from the other attorney apologizing. We are closing next week! She had a family emergency she claims!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Laughing at your dab comment. All this talk about dabs this morning, I fell to the pressure. I just took 1 myself. And here goes another. It's just too easy with the evolve
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Damnit. Now I have to take a dab too. Where’s my nectar collector…….


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Damnit. Now I have to take a dab too. Where’s my nectar collector…….




SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh shit...I just got an email from the other attorney apologizing. We are closing next week! She had a family emergency she claims!


Hmmmm?!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Damnit. Now I have to take a dab too. Where’s my nectar collector…….


Remember, if Meta offers you a dab just say no!


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh shit...I just got an email from the other attorney apologizing. We are closing next week! She had a family emergency she claims!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Laughing at your dab comment. All this talk about dabs this morning, I fell to the pressure. I just took 1 myself. And here goes another. It's just too easy with the evolve
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I dabbed 3 times - with a dude like you pros that bleeds THC. First one tasted beautiful & I'm like, damn I like this & he says "that's bigger than I usually take" ?!?
I quickly remembered what LSD had been like in the 70's & passed out.
Second two were much the same so I have resigned myself to being a cheap date.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Remember, if Meta offers you a dab just say no!


Or yes. I don’t bite…and I lost that strain many years ago…lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I dabbed 3 times - with a dude like you pros that bleed THC. First one tasted beautiful & I'm like, damn I like this & he says "that's bigger than I usually take" ?!?
> I quickly remembered what LSD had been like in the 70's & passed out.
> Second two were much the same so I have resigned myself to being a cheap date.



When you said 3x I was expecting, this morning, to follow, not 3x ever. Lol.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh shit...I just got an email from the other attorney apologizing. We are closing next week! She had a family emergency she claims!


LOL, thats horseshit but you did light a fire


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Or yes. I don’t bite…and I lost that strain many years ago…lol


  
I was hoping for one!



SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> When you said 3x I was expecting, this morning, to follow, not 3x ever. Lol.
> 
> SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

I have never dabbed, probably cough out my spleen if I did. I remember taking a big hit of honey oil on a stove back in the day. Thought my lungs would explode.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have never dabbed, probably cough out my spleen if I did. I remember taking a big hit of honey oil on a stove back in the day. Thought my lungs would explode.


My daughter intro'd me to dabs a few years back, fuck me running, I'd need a lung replacement to keep up


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So yeah…I just stuck my nectar collector directly into a 1 gram pile of concentrates because I was too lazy to transfer a dab to my dish…
> 
> Oops


I did that other day for the same reason. Lol. The nectar collector is awesome for that! 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Yes!! Must have been some family emergency...The bitch hasn't returned a call since August 11th. A mere 24 days!





Singlemalt said:


> My daughter intro'd me to dabs a few years back, fuck me running, I'd need a lung replacement to keep up


The first dab I did was years ago with a friends daughter, and I hated it. Instant anxiety and not at all enjoyable. But I wasn't smoking much back then because of anxiety.

Then hearing about how much fun you all were having, I decided to try it again, with some of my government stimulus money...So I guess I can thank Trump for introducing me to dabbing again. He really did make things great!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh and I can't forget @Metasynth for sending me my very first dab rig, that cemented my dabbing addiction! 

It's still going strong and I have not broke her yet (knocks on wood). I did have her wobbling on the table a few times. And she has tattooed me! Looks like a smiley face on my forearm.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have never dabbed, probably cough out my spleen if I did. I remember taking a big hit of honey oil on a stove back in the day. Thought my lungs would explode.


They are actually very smooth, BUT if you do too big of one it expands and hurts...Not the same way as smoke, but like you can't take a deep breath for a while...and often a dabnap follows. Choking / coughing is rare though, and my lungs are crispy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes!! Must have been some family emergency...The bitch hasn't returned a call since August 11th. A mere 24 days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you learned some chemistry, all further education is good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

Flower power!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flower power!


Activate!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Activate!
> 
> View attachment 4979327


Form of stoner...?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Activate!
> 
> View attachment 4979327


Looks like it going to be frosty to


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Form of stoner...?


??


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> ??


Wonder twins! They yell "wonder twins activate form of [thing they transform into]" it's a stupid cartoon thing. You guys reminded me of it <3


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wonder twins! They yell "wonder twins activate form of [thing they transform into]" it's a stupid cartoon thing. You guys reminded me of it <3


As I also eluded to. Befuddled and flatulent brain of late. Knew the cartoons of childhood was inspiration. And certain it wasn't the power puff girls. LMAO!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

SPACE GHOST


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wonder twins! They yell "wonder twins activate form of [thing they transform into]" it's a stupid cartoon thing. You guys reminded me of it <3


Oh boy! Upon further thought the implied image is accurate. Zan, Jana and Gleek? The "Space Monkey" as I posted. WOW! TY!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did that other day for the same reason. Lol. The nectar collector is awesome for that!
> 
> SH420


A while back I put together what I dubbed a “Nano nectar”, the smallest nectar collector I’ve seen. It’s a 10mm male titanium nail that I plugged into a 10mm dome from a little rig.

Actually works so well that I bought a bunch of generic domes and nails that I was going to briefly try to resell…but never actually got around to trying to sell them.

My personal Nano



The basic Nano


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Man, a dabnap got me, and now it's freakin' almost 4 pm....well shit. Now I need sugar, and caffeine!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> A while back I put together what I dubbed a “Nano nectar”, the smallest nectar collector I’ve seen. It’s a 10mm male titanium nail that I plugged into a 10mm dome from a little rig.
> 
> Actually works so well that I bought a bunch of generic domes and nails that I was going to briefly try to resell…but never actually got around to trying to sell them.
> 
> ...


oooooooooooo I likey



someone say dabs?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Beautiful day and glad I get out for a bike ride. Seen two different deer so far.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

And if I can get another ride in soon, I'll have met my goal of 420 miles this season. Great ride but I did have to put on long pants and a jacket. Summer is history!  Fall is OK...Time to get cracking on the to do list around my own home here soon!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And if I can get another ride in soon, I'll have met my goal of 420 miles this season. Great ride but I did have to put on long pants and a jacket. Summer is history!  Fall is OK...Time to get cracking on the to do list around my own home here soon!
> 
> View attachment 4979606


What is the formula for compensation of mechanical assist? Keep pushing pedals. May try mine as I can't walk far enough to motivate me. LOL.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And if I can get another ride in soon, I'll have met my goal of 420 miles this season. Great ride but I did have to put on long pants and a jacket. Summer is history!  Fall is OK...Time to get cracking on the to do list around my own home here soon!
> 
> View attachment 4979606


I love that they have an odometer.

I’m about to hit 3000 miles on my one motor, and 400 on the new one


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> *What is the formula for compensation of mechanical assist? Keep pushing pedals. *May try mine as I can't walk far enough to motivate me. LOL. View attachment 4979629


Uh…what?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What is the formula for compensation of mechanical assist? Keep pushing pedals. May try mine as I can't walk far enough to motivate me. LOL. View attachment 4979629


I didn't even notice the ganja plant in the background at first! Nice!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I didn't even notice the ganja plant in the background at first! Nice!!


I miss my biking. And electric is impressive. Still cherish ripping pedals from aluminum cranks or snapping high end chains crawling off trail. 

And with my RC toy skills and insane builds I'd die. Stick to pedals.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love that they have an odometer.
> 
> I’m about to hit 3000 miles on my one motor, and 400 on the new one


That's a lot of miles on a bike! Be careful man!! Have you got a good light for the rear? A buddy of mine bought a nice rechargeable one for me, and I do wear a helmet too, which I never did before. Trying to be safe! 



MICHI-CAN said:


> I miss my biking. And electric is impressive. Still cherish ripping pedals from aluminum cranks or snapping high end chains crawling off trail.
> 
> And with my RC toy skills and insane builds I'd die. Stick to pedals.


You just have to stick to the smooth trails now! And try to keep it under 20 mph, at least some of the time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's a lot of miles on a bike! Be careful man!! Have you got a good light for the rear? A buddy of mine bought a nice rechargeable one for me, and I do wear a helmet too, which I never did before. Trying to be safe!
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to stick to the smooth trails now! And try to keep it under 20 mph, at least some of the time.


My "Yes" Garmin registered 39 MPH average in 21 st gear over a 6 mile round trip at 4% grade. Mostly no handed upright as I smoked something. 

Yes. Smooth trails and no bmx tricks. Bikes ruled once.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Smoking weed takes too long 
Sometimes I want another kitten. Name her Della.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

I challenged you @Metasynth


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I challenged you @Metasynth


Huh? Lol, I want a kitten


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Huh? Lol, I want a kitten


Pokémon, mon. But yeah! Get a kitten!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

@raratt ding you’ve got mail. How’s your back man?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 4, 2021)

lol 
Yet another https://www.rollitup.org/t/properly-flush-weed-vs-unflush-weed.1061605/page-7#post-16518984


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Huh? Lol, I want a kitten


Was this a pussy chasing get laid type of thing? Damn! was gonna save my pint a week till tomorrow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Wake up people. Saturday of a holiday. Chilly and spitting here. Who cares? We get to indulge. Turn it up as you fire it up or go bottoms up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Too damp for that. Speakers are dry and getting warmed up. Anyone actually here?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2021)

A chill hello, morning people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Too damp for that. Speakers are dry and getting warmed up. Anyone actually here?


Nope, nobody’s here.
Good morning though.
Thank goodness I got tomorrow off!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 5, 2021)

Chills slight fever and totally achy, ugh.

That 2nd vax shot, nope I don't like it one bit.

Happy Sunday


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Chills slight fever and totally achy, ugh.
> 
> That 2nd vax shot, nope I don't like it one bit.
> 
> Happy Sunday


You'll be through it in no time. Congrats.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

I dreamt of bacon


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh, great now I'm starving, all I got is one slice of Canadian bacon.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 5, 2021)

Trying some Banana pudding sipping cream in the coffee this morning. Got to say it’s pretty good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Trying some Banana pudding sipping cream in the coffee this morning. Got to say it’s pretty good.


reeeeally? Do tell.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Trying some Banana pudding sipping cream in the coffee this morning. Got to say it’s pretty good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Mmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


Idk man banana pudding sounds good in just about everything.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 5, 2021)

These went in the smoker at 5pm yesterday.
Coming out now


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 5, 2021)

12 lbs packer brisket


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> MmmView attachment 4980033


That used to look good. Now it looks like doubling over in celiac hell 
Eggs, sausage, hash browns, etc. for breakfast now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 5, 2021)

Good morning. Happy Sunday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Smoking weed takes too long View attachment 4979745
> Sometimes I want another kitten. Name her Della.


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Trying some Banana pudding sipping cream in the coffee this morning. Got to say it’s pretty good.









Bananas everywhere mourn.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Bananas everywhere mourn.


It may be artificially flavored. They may be safe


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk man banana pudding sounds good in just about everything.


A close second to ketchup? 

I will keep that in mind for future condiment choices.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Different Della


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> A close second to ketchup?
> 
> I will keep that in mind for future condiment choices.
> 
> View attachment 4980059


Don’t forget Hooters sauce!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


I can't take flavored beer or coffee, always tastes like it's been poisoned.

Found the bacon.
And some mushrooms, peeper, onions, garlic, cherry tomatoes.
Simmering them down with butter and wine, emulsify the liquid into eggs with cream( without bannanas), omelette time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t forget Hooters sauce!


That can be anything......

Morning


Perfect 70° here. How's everyone doing today? Any bbq'n going on? @Pacoson71 that looks good bud enjoy


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That can be anything......
> 
> Morning
> View attachment 4980066
> ...


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4980070


The menu looks good.

I could eat that.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @raratt ding you’ve got mail. How’s your back man?


It is what it is, I've been having more issues with my BP than anything else, I found out one of my meds has been expired for awhile so I got a new prescription for it.
Mornin, need coffee.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> It is what it is, I've been having more issues with my BP than anything else, I found out one of my meds has been expired for awhile so I got a new prescription for it.
> Mornin, need coffee.


Instant reaction hand swinging for the back of the head what the what man take care of yourself


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4980070


Yeah, I wouldn't mind any kind of sauce with those


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Found the bacon.
> And some mushrooms, peeper, onions, garlic, cherry tomatoes.
> Simmering them down with butter and wine, emulsify the liquid into eggs with cream( without bannanas), omelette time.


Ready to flip...topped with some Gruyère cheese 
Probably going to be nap time soon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Ready to flip...topped with some Gruyère cheese
> Probably going to be nap time soon.
> 
> View attachment 4980085


Dude I’ve only got sharp cheddar and mild cheddar in my fridge.

Edit: do you live alone? Looks good


oh wait there’s some mozzarella


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dude I’ve only got sharp cheddar and mild cheddar in my fridge.
> Edit: do you live alone? Looks good
> oh wait there’s some mozzarella


Mozzarella works with cherry tomatoes, got a dash of dill?


Paul Drake said:


> I dreamt of bacon


I was fine drinking coffee until this... I feel your pain


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dude I’ve only got sharp cheddar and mild cheddar in my fridge.
> 
> Edit: do you live alone? Looks good
> 
> ...


I have that plus jack, pepper jack, and crumbled bleu cheese.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

OK, you made me hungry...Frying pan is warm, and I have the works!! Shall it be an omelette, or sunny side up....I even have ham AND bacon!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Okay now I'm walking out to the garage we refrigerator down there driving Jimmy Dean sausage biscuit I don't have to heat up the microwave for this one though ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have that plus jack, pepper jack, and crumbled bleu cheese.





manfredo said:


> OK, you made me hungry...Frying pan is warm, and I have the works!! Shall it be an omelette, or sunny side up....I even have ham AND bacon!!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay now I'm walking out to the garage we refrigerator down there driving Jimmy Dean sausage biscuit I don't have to heat up the microwave for this one though ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


Dammit, now I'm hungry again...i have a couple pieces of leftover bacon.
I'm all out of sativas, this purple stuff makes me hungry.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Dammit, now I'm hungry again...
> I'm all out of sativas, this purple stuff makes me hungry.


Feed the weed. It's fiiiiine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

You guys are horrible! Now I'm thinking about food lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys are horrible! Now I'm thinking about food lol


Do it. I am frying eggs and potatoes in pork fat right now.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 5, 2021)

If you like bananas you’ll love this!  Straight up on the rocks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Ready to flip...topped with some Gruyère cheese
> Probably going to be nap time soon.
> 
> View attachment 4980085


That looks wonderful, I so would eat that


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

Coming up on lunchtime. Let’s here about lunch.

I’ll be having a nap for lunch. Jacky’s Girlfriend always gets me in the part of the brain that makes you sleepy.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh hell yes, that was yummy! I have eaten so poorly all summer, but intentionally...I dropped some pounds by starvation. I was coming up the basement steps with a full basket of laundry the other day whining to myself about how heavy it was....Then I stepped on the scale WITH the basket of laundry, and I weighed less with the laundry than I did this spring. A wow moment!!

So I was carrying around a HUGE load of "laundry" with me everywhere. I really don't feel much better, but I noticed I don't nap nearly as often...except for dabnaps. 

Lunch...hmmmmm. Cooler weather will be bringing on cravings for winter foods...mashed potatoes and gravy, meatloaf, fried porkchops, lasagna, turkey and stuffing, etc. Might be a challenge keeping off those pounds!! It's raining and gloomy here...again!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 5, 2021)

12 lbs of pulled pork to go with that smoky brisket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Coming up on lunchtime. Let’s here about lunch.
> 
> I’ll be having a nap for lunch. Jacky’s Girlfriend always gets me in the part of the brain that makes you sleepy.


I had to


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 12 lbs of pulled pork to go with that smoky brisket.View attachment 4980146





DarkWeb said:


> I had to
> View attachment 4980149


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 5, 2021)

Last one I promise.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

Store had tri-tip on sale, so I snagged one. They are all trimmed though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4980154


I know that look pic are not available for the fear of drool meeting of electronics because of eminent headshake lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Store had tri-tip on sale, so I snagged one. They are all trimmed though.


Add bacon fat


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Anybody heard of the Gallagher show get ready wait for it you hafta to wait until you see what Direction of the slobbery bombs will fly and then you take cover


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m really good with meats. Like something you guys just know. It’s hard to teach people, especially when they don’t want to learn. I hope there’s at least one @DarkWeb to learn from dad.

Winobarbie is spoiled badly it that’s coming to an end lol I’ve been forcing her to follow my directions and cook ( stir when bubbling). We’ll get to hard boiled eggs one day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anybody heard of the Gallagher show get ready View attachment 4980164wait for it you hafta to wait until you see what Direction of the slobbery bombs will fly and then you take cover


I saw Gallagher in Tampa at the Tampa Theater. The entire first rows were cover in plastic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Okay just a strafing run it went in a straight line ok recover


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m really good with meats. Like something you guys just know. It’s hard to teach people, especially when they don’t want to learn. I hope there’s at least one @DarkWeb to learn from dad.
> 
> Winobarbie is spoiled badly it that’s coming to an end lol I’ve been forcing her to follow my directions and cook ( stir when bubbling). We’ll get to hard boiled eggs one day.








Home.....






Or out on the town......






I love meat


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Home.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you’re my brother


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm thinking about an epic hog roast I've got about 3 bike clubs I've cooked for and they have been asking hmmm things that make you go hmmm ok this could be fun


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking about an epic hog roast I've got about 3 bike clubs I've cooked for and they have been asking hmmm things that make you go hmmm ok this could be fun


Ask @doublejj , they have it figured out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking about an epic hog roast I've got about 3 bike clubs I've cooked for and they have been asking hmmm things that make you go hmmm ok this could be fun


That sounds delicious. I have never been to a hog roast . I have seen dubJJ’s and he kills it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

I don't I don't get to go to pennsic this year once again so how to turn bike rally into a medieval renaissance fair safely danger Will Robinson Danger


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounds delicious. I have never been to a hog roast . I have seen dubJJ’s and he kills it.


I like to do a Hawaiian luau pit roast banana leaves pineapple rice


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't I don't get to go to pennsic this year once again so how to turn bike rally into a medieval renaissance fair safely danger Will Robinson Danger


That's a tough one. And the only reason to go to the renaissance fair is to watch idiots beat eachother with sticks I thought. The turkey legs are terrible.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's a tough one. And the only reason to go to the renaissance fair is to watch idiots beat eachother with sticks I thought. The turkey legs are terrible.


that mostly true yeah if you're not part of the clan you get terrible food and get to watch the idiots beat each other with sticks but if you actually have some 18 gauge battle ready chain mail you actually use real swords well to a point he he he


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> that mostly true yeah if you're not part of the clan you get terrible food and get to watch the idiots beat each other with sticks but if you actually have some 18 gauge battle ready chain mail you actually use real swords well to a point he he he


Nerf battles only at the ones I've been to. Still brutal. The artisans stalls are my real draw. That and hustling a few laughs out of the poor archery guys that accept a bet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nerf battles only at the ones I've been to. Still brutal. The artisans stalls are my real draw. That and hustling a few laughs out of the poor archery guys that accept a bet.


All we have around here is called the Celtic games in Davenport


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All we have around here is called the Celtic games in Davenport


Mostly just add on side attractions at fairs, flea markets and bazaars. A few dedicated ones here.





__





Michigan Renaissance Festival – 16th Century Festival


Wilddale - Architecture WORDPRESS Template




www.michrenfest.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

I've got to bounce you all have coffee and try to be nice to each other and if you can't good at least be really good at being bad


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like to do a Hawaiian luau pit roast banana leaves pineapple rice


Sounds quite mouth watering my delicious. Do you have any sauce to put on the meat?. And do you do a vegetable. Is it a kegger?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All we have around here is called the Celtic games in Davenport


I kid you not, our Renaissance Fair is called BARF, Bay Area Renaissance Festival. As damned hot as it is during the event, that's about how you feel after two hours of walking around eating fried foods and watching actors joust, badly. It's fun for the kids and I have a lot of friends who work the event as a side gig, but I think I've aged out of events like that now. 

To be honest I just don't like events in the south, it's all food so crappy it has to be fried 3 times. I remember the festivals in Iowa were nearly always centered around fresh food. The one I remember most vividly was one a harvest festival at Strawberry Point, right around that time of year we stocked the deep freeze with all the local products. In my adult life I haven't found a vegetable I'm willing to eat, nothing has tasted right since my parents left Iowa and our backyard garden. I absolutely hate processed vegetables. Eh maybe one day I'll get back to a place that has soil instead of living on a sandbar blown in from the Sahara. My grandad was right, can't grow shit here. 

/unless you're indoors and pay out the nose for AC and de-humidification.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2021)

Psychedelic Sunday, morning all!  

https://streamdb6web.securenetsystems.net/v5/index.cfm?stationCallSign=KZHP


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Psychedelic Sunday, morning all!
> 
> https://streamdb6web.securenetsystems.net/v5/index.cfm?stationCallSign=KZHP


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2021)

When I roast a pig I'm not much on digging holes. We are usually at a public campground and digging man sized pits is frowned upon. So we build a roaster above ground from concrete blocks and when we are done and pick up the blocks and rake up the ashes you would never know we were there. Everything is simple and easy to get materials at Home Depot. Just need some re-bar and re-mesh wire for the racks and 50 concrete blocks. Using charcoal cooks a 100lb hog in about 8hrs. Flip once. Easy peesy...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2021)

Who's that ugly f**ker on the right?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Who's that ugly f**ker on the right?


I still have your chair brother.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Blue dreaming Sunday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I still have your chair brother.....


One day..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> One day..


when this pandemic is over....my farm crew both caught covid but have recovered. Both fully vaxed now. But you don't know about trimmigrants so were isolating ourselves. But when this is over I would love to do another pig roast.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> when this pandemic is over....my farm crew both caught covid but have recovered. Both fully vaxed now. But you don't know about trimmigrants so were are isolating ourselves. But when this is over I would love to do another pig roast.


Same here, counting the days till the time is right.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you folks. Somehow lead to wondering why pickled pigs feet don't come in varieties like garlic, hot, bread & butter or sweet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> When I roast a pig I'm not much on digging holes. We are usually at a public campground and digging man sized pits is frowned upon. So we build a roaster above ground from concrete blocks and when we are done and pick up the blocks and rake up the ashes you would never know we were there. Everything is simple and easy to get materials at Home Depot. Just need some re-bar and re-mesh wire for the racks and 50 concrete blocks. Using charcoal cooks a 100lb hog in about 8hrs. Flip once. Easy peesy...
> View attachment 4980271View attachment 4980272View attachment 4980274View attachment 4980275


*iz jealous*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you folks. Somehow lead to wondering why pickled pigs feet don't come in varieties like garlic, hot, bread & butter or sweet.


everybody and their dog loves a pig roast.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> everybody and their dog loves a pig roast.....
> View attachment 4980309


I still call dibs on the cheeks! LOL. Just remember to put garlic cloves and butter in the ears before cooking. Pig on the pit are good times and good people. Cheers!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Highly recommend


and a joint or three


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Highly recommend
> View attachment 4980313
> 
> and a joint or three


Is it very acidic? I need string but low acid.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is it very acidic? I need string but low acid.


It doesn't seem so to me. But two things; acids don't bother me and I'm drinking alcohol while smoking pot. I'm probably not objectively reliable. But it's beyond tasty.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It doesn't seem so to me. But two things; acids don't bother me and I'm drinking alcohol while smoking pot. I'm probably not objectively reliable. But it's beyond tasty.


Oh , sorry. I didn’t first see it was whiskey. I thought it was just coffee. I just finished 5 hours of trimming . It smells really fruity! And it’s Happy 420. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Boom grand kids


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Boom grand kids View attachment 4980346


Put them to work...Can they trim?? Just kidding, have fun!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Put them to work...Can they trim?? Just kidding, have fun!!


I'll wait until they are in there teens and then you know jailed until 35 or longer


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh , sorry. I didn’t first see it was whiskey. I thought it was just coffee. I just finished 5 hours of trimming . It smells really fruity! And it’s Happy 420. Enjoy! View attachment 4980327


This is the coffee and it's delicious. I don't know if it's low acid








Brazil Coffee


Brazil Coffee - Brazilain Coffee from Volcanica Coffee, a leading retailer of gourmet coffee. Our fresh roasted gourmet coffee beans are from volcanic mountain regions which give our fine gourmet coffee a remarkable smooth and rich taste




volcanicacoffee.com





@BobBitchen has had it maybe he knows more about it's acidity?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

I HAD to mention turkey and gravy earlier....I so want one of these....but I'm gonna go fire up the dab press and try pressing a salad blend.... Followed by a trip to the grocery store for some frozen version of this....if I don't pass out again. 

I dabnapped earlier, and got up and scrubbed grout in the basement for an hour...Now I need lunch! I mean more dabs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Stuffed meatloaf with Mac and cheese French onion hamburgers and hot dogs not to bad if I say so


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4980375
> 
> I HAD to mention turkey and gravy earlier....I so want one of these....but I'm gonna go fire up the dab press and try pressing a salad blend.... Followed by a trip to the grocery store for some frozen version of this....if I don't pass out again.
> 
> I dabnapped earlier, and got up and scrubbed grout in the basement for an hour...Now I need lunch! I mean more dabs.


Looks better than this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looks better than this.
> 
> View attachment 4980384


I don't know about that is it fresh


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know about that is it fresh


Long Dong silvers. Not up to yellow perch or bluegill standards. Come on ice fishing season.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Long Dong silvers. Not up to yellow perch or bluegill standards. Come on ice fishing season.


Aww that does sounds good right on the side of the river or lake good people and good food that is a hard combination to beat


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww that does sounds good right on the side of the river or lake good people and good food that is a hard combination to beat


Just started warming the EQ and speakers up. A little Zach before I go beyond 3-4. Gonna try to sample all of the phenos and strains tonight. See what gets hashed and what may be kept. Still have 2 year old GG4 in the deep freeze.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

He he he ha ha ha he he about 18 hours and yes the count down has started


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just started warming the EQ and speakers up. A little Zach before I go beyond 3-4. Gonna try to sample all of the phenos and strains tonight. See what gets hashed and what may be kept. Still have 2 year old GG4 in the deep freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zack is a great way to warm up


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Stuffed meatloaf with Mac and cheese French onion hamburgers and hot dogs not to bad if I say soView attachment 4980383


That looks pretty damned tasty!! I love meatloaf! AND mac and cheese. That might just be genius!! I mostly use a recipe I found on a tube of Quaker Oats years ago...It uses oats instead of breadcrumbs, and a cup of tomato juice in the mix makes it really tender! Usually with a baked potato on the side, slathered in sour cream and butter. Yum! 

I'm having a cup of evening coffee, hoping for a boost of energy to go to the grocery. I need gravy!!! I had the heat on all day, it's rainey and grey. Perfect weather for gravy today 



MICHI-CAN said:


> Just started warming the EQ and speakers up. A little Zach before I go beyond 3-4. Gonna try to sample all of the phenos and strains tonight. *See what gets hashed and what may be kept. Still have 2 year old GG4 in the deep freeze.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980405


I just was thinking similar...I need to check my seed storage and see if I have anything interesting. I lost my favorite strain (again) because I had too many samplers going and failed to save a cut of it, somehow. 


OK, NOW I am hungry....Grocery store run!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Zack is a great way to warm up


And here's the nights festivities. Almost time to clean house. Damn laws!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That looks pretty damned tasty!! I love meatloaf! AND mac and cheese. That might just be genius!! I mostly use a recipe I found on a tube of Quaker Oats years ago...It uses oats instead of breadcrumbs, and a cup of tomato juice in the mix makes it really tender! Usually with a baked potato on the side, slathered in sour cream and butter. Yum!
> 
> I'm having a cup of evening coffee, hoping for a boost of energy to go to the grocery. I need gravy!!! I had the heat on all day, it's rainey and grey. Perfect weather for gravy today
> 
> ...


That was done on the grill to just to add some flavor mmmm


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That looks pretty damned tasty!! I love meatloaf! AND mac and cheese. That might just be genius!! I mostly use a recipe I found on a tube of Quaker Oats years ago...It uses oats instead of breadcrumbs, and a cup of tomato juice in the mix makes it really tender! Usually with a baked potato on the side, slathered in sour cream and butter. Yum!
> 
> I'm having a cup of evening coffee, hoping for a boost of energy to go to the grocery. I need gravy!!! I had the heat on all day, it's rainey and grey. Perfect weather for gravy today
> 
> ...


You started it Mr Open faced turkey dinner! Laugh but don't choke.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And here's the nights festivities. Almost time to clean house. Damn laws! View attachment 4980418


And now I'm hungry lol look awesome to me


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

I scored dinner for tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

I might have got real lucky too, in the seed vault. I found a couple of great ones, and there's even a few of the lemon skunk which I thought was lost forever. And I love the dracarus!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi beautiful.

Rain go away, please, just for one day. I’m going back to bed. The cats aren’t even up yet. 

Who am I kidding…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Corey’s Stardawg, take me away.

I made the coffee this morning. Finally doesn’t taste like, like, nasty coffee. I made a thermos and brought it back to bed with me.

Mrs brought her coffee back and started hitting that big smooth that makes her gabby. I said “I think I hear the dog” and she’s gone

Glad I don’t have to work today…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

She’s back, sitting across from me gabbing.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

Morning, happy Monday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Morning






Who's ready for a bbq?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just send me the time :]
You spending the day cookin?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just send me the time :]
> You spending the day cookin?


Maybe burgers, nothing crazy. You working?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe burgers, nothing crazy. You working?


Nope. Sitting on my ass, gonna order food. And see how silly this weed can get me :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Good morning @Laughing Grass


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. Sitting on my ass, gonna order food. And see how silly this weed can get me :]


Cheers to that. And cheers to all. Looking to be a great day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. Sitting on my ass, gonna order food. And see how silly this weed can get me :]


Good.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

Is it too early to get ribs delivered..? hmmm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it too early to get ribs delivered..? hmmm.


You have delivery ribs?!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You have delivery ribs?!


You don't?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it too early to get ribs delivered..? hmmm.


What what what? Hell no. And rib delivery? I swear I live in a third world country.
But we do have Sonny’s bbq  that shiite is good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You don't?


He barely gets mail delivered.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

What's the order at Sonny's?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's the order at Sonny's?


Pulled chicken dinner with tangy sauce. You get rolls or garlic texas toast, I get green beans and fries for my sides. They do have a drivethru



thankie


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it too early to get ribs delivered..? hmmm.


Not if you have left overs and a gopher.

Why torment me? Large cuts are frozen here. So much for egg muffin sandwiches for dinner. 

Payback. He He He.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's the order at Sonny's?


Cheap too yo



https://www.sonnysbbq.com/


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Cheap too yo
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sonnysbbq.com/


I'd eat that, and a few slices of brisket sounds good too. Maybe a side of fried okra too... 


MICHI-CAN said:


> Not if you have left overs and a gopher.
> 
> Why torment me? Large cuts are frozen here. So much for egg muffin sandwiches for dinner.
> 
> Payback. He He He. View attachment 4980724View attachment 4980736View attachment 4980740


I'm coming over, be there in a few


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'd eat that, and a few slices of brisket sounds good too. Maybe a side of fried okra too...
> 
> I'm coming over, be there in a few


Wife likes the okra too. I can’t do slime. Thusly, no oysters  My dad paid me to eat an oyster once. That was a rough $20 to earn.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'd eat that, and a few slices of brisket sounds good too. Maybe a side of fried okra too...
> 
> I'm coming over, be there in a few


The door is open and I have spare plates. BYOB. Wasn't expecting. LOL.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

I fully admit to fried okra being snot with a crunchy salty coating... I know my demons at least.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I fully admit to fried okra being snot with a crunchy salty coating... I know my demons at least.


From fresh, not frozen is not slimy. Deep fried mushroom type texture then.


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife likes the okra too. I can’t do slime. Thusly, no oysters  My dad paid me to eat an oyster once. That was a rough $20 to earn.


20 bucks is 20 bucks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife likes the okra too. I can’t do slime. Thusly, no oysters  My dad paid me to eat an oyster once. That was a rough $20 to earn.


Worst part was he said he was going to go up to $100…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Fucking soul sucking low life fucking people I truly hate liars and thieves and now Coffee to you all and once again so I take the wife's dad back home and by the time I got home are bank card was hit for over 700 dollars last night I was thinking it was the wife's credit card aww man I feel sick and welcome to my fucking nightmare


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> 20 bucks is 20 bucks.


Good morning to you. Thank you for the best part of mine so far.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking soul sucking low life fucking people I truly hate liars and thieves and now View attachment 4980735Coffee to you all and once again so I take the wife's dad back home and by the time I got home are bank card was hit for over 700 dollars last night I was thinking it was the wife's credit card aww man I feel sick and welcome to my fucking nightmare


Liars and thieves have a special place in my fantization of hell. I’m sorry man.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking soul sucking low life fucking people I truly hate liars and thieves and now View attachment 4980735Coffee to you all and once again so I take the wife's dad back home and by the time I got home are bank card was hit for over 700 dollars last night I was thinking it was the wife's credit card aww man I feel sick and welcome to my fucking nightmare


Had an account drained from a cruise ship in the Bahamas a few years ago. Got it back after too much BS. And I don't have the passport to be aboard the ship is only reason I did. 

Yes. I have a few fishing holes I'd love to share with the liars, cheats and thieves. 

Sorry man.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

strapped to a wheelchair at the edge of a stone quarry. Push them and then pull them back up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking soul sucking low life fucking people I truly hate liars and thieves and now View attachment 4980735Coffee to you all and once again so I take the wife's dad back home and by the time I got home are bank card was hit for over 700 dollars last night I was thinking it was the wife's credit card aww man I feel sick and welcome to my fucking nightmare


Who took the money Jeff?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN I’ve an ex who has/ had 8 brothers who where outlaw bikers. One was the club leader. In Ohio.
They didn’t pull them back up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @MICHI-CAN I’ve an ex who has/ had 8 brothers who where outlaw bikers. One was the club leader. In Ohio.
> They didn’t pull them back up.


All good. I'm old and broken. Live in suburbia now. All civil like and such. Miss the woods. 

Peace.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good. I'm old and broken. Live in suburbia now. All civil like and such. Miss the woods.
> 
> Peace.


You and me both. I’m broken for sure. All the redneck neighbors protect the old lesbians lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who took the money Jeff?


If I knew that it would not be gone but the security tape should tell


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> strapped to a wheelchair at the edge of a stone quarry. Push them and then pull them back up.


To fast in my opinion


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Flashes of a Puritan with a branding iron


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You and me both. I’m broken for sure. All the redneck neighbors protect the old lesbians lol


That was another time and place. Neighbors aren't neighborly now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If I knew that it would not be gone but the security tape should tell


Inside job? Family?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That was another time and place. Neighbors aren't neighborly now.


They are here. But I’m thinking of moving. Near @DarkWeb actually.
























not


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Inside job? Family?


It had better not have been


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It had better not have been


I hope it was just a mistake. Happens also. Had my deposits put in my fathers account, same names, over Memorial Day weekend in the 90's. Fixed on Tuesday. Pissed until. 

Start calling bank's telephone access. Most have 24/7 security claims.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. Sitting on my ass, gonna order food. And see how silly this weed can get me :]


That was me yesterday, and apparently pretty high. I woke up to a sink full of old doggy toys soaking in bleach water....It's all coming back to me...slowly. I remember pressing a mix of 4 strains....Damk, I feel like I got drunk!

Plus it's Labor Day and us laborers deserve a break!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was me yesterday, and apparently pretty high. I woke up to a sink full of old doggy toys soaking in bleach water....It's all coming back to me...slowly. I remember pressing a mix of 4 strains....Damk, I feel like I got drunk!
> 
> Plus it's Labor Day and us laborers deserve a break!!


I won't ask about the dog toys. We all get desperate sometimes...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Good morning everyone

@Jeffislovinlife get on the phone to your bank now. I got hit, saw it before it was sent and told the bank not to send it and they IGNORED me and sent it to Indonesia anyway. I got it all back but there were some butt cheek clenching moments while I waited.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I won't ask about the dog toys. We all get desperate sometimes...


Dog toys? Do they make "Dog Toy-boxes"?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dog toys? Do they make "Dog Toy-boxes"?
> 
> View attachment 4980841


I was thinking the toy involved was put to use in a different kind of box, maybe I misunderstood...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> @Jeffislovinlife get on the phone to your bank now. I got hit saw it before it was sent and told the bank not to send it and they IGNORED Me and sent it to Indonesia anyway. I got it all back but there were some butt cheek clenching moments while I waited.


We are on the phone now and have been since last night wife that we would probably get it back but won't be able to get it for 7 to 10 days here hoping


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are on the phone now and have been since last night wife that we would probably get it back but won't be able to get it for 7 to 10 days here hoping


They tried that shit with me too. I kept going up the supervisors until they finally did it almost immediately.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They tried that shit with me too. I kept going up the supervisors until they finally did it almost immediately.


This. Escalate.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It had better not have been


That would make it even worse if it's someone you know!! Either way it sucks...Sorry for the hassle, but glad you noticed it right away!!




MICHI-CAN said:


> Dog toys? Do they make "Dog Toy-boxes"?
> 
> View attachment 4980841


Oh you have a Kong too! There's 2 of the jumbo ones soaking in my kitchen sink, about to get the dishwasher treatment. 2 of my friends got puppies recently and they both visit so figured I'd give them some treats....and I was looking for my 100' run cable for another project.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking the toy involved was put to use in a different kind of box, maybe I misunderstood...


I got the jist. Was only cleaning things up. 

Our dogs need these why???????


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That would make it even worse if it's someone you know!! Either way it sucks...Sorry for the hassle, but glad you noticed it right away!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you have a Kong too! There's 2 of the jumbo ones soaking in my kitchen sink, about to get the dishwasher treatment. 2 of my friends got puppies recently and they both visit so figured I'd give them some treats....and I was looking for my 100' run cable for another project.


@Rsawr wins. As I bow to you. LMAO!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2021)

Mine's seen more action, LOL that's what a 120 lb German Shepherd does to a Kong


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mine's seen more action, LOL that's what a 120 lb German Shepherd does to a KongView attachment 4980863


Babies! Awww. Seriously. Does a tough chew toy exist? If you found one that lasts longer than a long or a deer antler lemme know


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mine's seen more action, LOL that's what a 120 lb German Shepherd does to a KongView attachment 4980863


Not sure of current weight. Over 120 for sure. Won't touch the thing. Was the Jack Russels. It lost its mind over a rolled up piece of O'Berto jerky in it. Miss her.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

This is why Critters need said toys lol I'm still on the couch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Babies! Awww. Seriously. Does a tough chew toy exist? If you found one that lasts longer than a long or a deer antler lemme know


Real. And antlers are scary if you have serious chewing breed.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Real. And antlers are scary if you have serious chewing breed. View attachment 4980877


What a noble derpasaur, caught in the wild.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Real. And antlers are scary if you have serious chewing breed. View attachment 4980877


I forgot. These are multi purpose, safe, cheap and almost chew proof.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I forgot. These are multi purpose, safe, cheap and almost chew proof.
> 
> View attachment 4980893


Always good. And when they're frozen mine like to smear the icy marrow slush on me for love :]


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Always good. And when they're frozen mine like to smear the icy marrow slush on me for love :]


Lucky you. My beast does not share raw meat. And he prefers frozen to fresh or broiled. I enjoy marrow as well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They are here. But I’m thinking of moving. Near @DarkWeb actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on! I'll have dabs


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 6, 2021)

I got really really high last night. Woke with a hangover. Haven't had a smoke hangover in a long time. 
I smoked a few bowls, a few hits of hash, dabbed oil and some diamond stuff, and puffed on the pen. First time I slept 5 hours straight in a long time. Fell back asleep for a few more hours. 
Spent the weekend working on the kitchen. Almost done. Just need to clean and then grout and seal the tile. 

Before....




After





Maybe should have been in what did you accomplish thread 

SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 6, 2021)

Happy Labor Day everyone. Its gonna be a lazy rainy day at camp. Pups are just as bored as I am.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got the jist. Was only cleaning things up.
> 
> Our dogs need these why???????
> 
> View attachment 4980853View attachment 4980854View attachment 4980855


Those kongs last about 3 hours here, no kidding. We can’t find anything she doesn’t destroy.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got really really high last night. Woke with a hangover. Haven't had a smoke hangover in a long time.
> I smoked a few bowls, a few hits of hash, dabbed oil and some diamond stuff, and puffed on the pen. First time I slept 5 hours straight in a long time. Fell back asleep for a few more hours.
> Spent the weekend working on the kitchen. Almost done. Just need to clean and then grout and seal the tile.
> 
> ...


Post it wherever people will see it brother, you earned it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got really really high last night. Woke with a hangover. Haven't had a smoke hangover in a long time.
> I smoked a few bowls, a few hits of hash, dabbed oil and some diamond stuff, and puffed on the pen. First time I slept 5 hours straight in a long time. Fell back asleep for a few more hours.
> Spent the weekend working on the kitchen. Almost done. Just need to clean and then grout and seal the tile.
> 
> ...


Great job! Looks really good bud


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Happy Labor Day everyone. Its gonna be a lazy rainy day at camp. Pups are just as bored as I am.
> 
> View attachment 4980968


I know that look but for the life of me I have no clue what he is seeing though that window lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that look View attachment 4980977but for the life of me I have no clue what he is seeing though that window lol


Do doggos dream of electric deer?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

I don't know about deers but when the feet go and the tail starts to beat you up ( rabbit) and when he wakes up barking I'm going with frogs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that look View attachment 4980977but for the life of me I have no clue what he is seeing though that window lol


Mine smiled for everyone. Then promptly joined the doggy union.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got really really high last night. Woke with a hangover. Haven't had a smoke hangover in a long time.
> I smoked a few bowls, a few hits of hash, dabbed oil and some diamond stuff, and puffed on the pen. First time I slept 5 hours straight in a long time. Fell back asleep for a few more hours.
> Spent the weekend working on the kitchen. Almost done. Just need to clean and then grout and seal the tile.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to admit how long I spent staring at your granite/corian countertop trying to figure out where you put the grout


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine smiled for everyone. Then promptly joined the doggy union.
> 
> View attachment 4980984View attachment 4980985


And he looks like he would be an awesome union rep right


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

She keeps coming back here. I know it’s really good bud but…










She’s back!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine smiled for everyone. Then promptly joined the doggy union.
> 
> View attachment 4980984View attachment 4980985


 he he he I know that look to


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

@DarkWeb your wife do that? @curious2garden? @shrxhky420 i know your babe is pretty cool.

Oh and she cawfs her ass off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning @Laughing Grass


Good morning, I was doing drive by likes this morning 

Playing in my room now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4981010


Meeeeeow


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4981010


I gotta go do some archeology in my freezer. I swore I'd run through that before I bought more meat. I hate breaking promises to myself, sigh. Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I gotta go do some archeology in my freezer. It swore I'd run through that before I bought more meat. I hate breaking promises to myself, sigh. Good morning.


Hamburger train


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4981010




This labor day meal brought to me courtesy of 2019


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 6, 2021)

Come on Wednesday!!!



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4981010


There ya go. Little bit of sea salt and pepper with a light dusting of garlic and onion powder.......if you want the slightest puff of cinnamon. Let that sit for at least a half hour on it. Cook and when it rests drop some butter on it.....................damn now I'm hungry


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4981041
> 
> Come on Wednesday!!!
> 
> ...


Come on ova


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There ya go. Little bit of sea salt and pepper with a light dusting of garlic and onion powder.......if you want the slightest puff of cinnamon. Let that sit for at least a half hour on it. Cook and when it rests drop some butter on it.....................damn now I'm hungry


I still don't have my taste or smell back. 

I would do a roulade. Slice in half horizontally. Pound out between plastic wrap. Season. Add a spread or cheese. A layer of good deli ham Fresh chives and roll up. Tooth pick and lightly olive oil before a slow grilling. 

And we are still doing egg muffins. Damn it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4981031
> 
> This labor day meal brought to me courtesy of 2019


Is it going to taste okay after that long?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it going to taste okay after that long?


I have enough pot I can dial it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have enough pot I can dial it.


I'd share my steak


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd share my steak


That's very sweet of you but then what would I learn about ignoring my freezer?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's very sweet of you but then what would I learn about ignoring my freezer?


Shouldn't be pathogenic. Just freezer burnt at worst.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's very sweet of you but then what would I learn about ignoring my freezer?


That it's easier, and involves more friends?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That it's easier, and involves more friends?


In a life with no consequences nothing is learned  I'm still learning!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In a life with no consequences nothing is learned  I'm still learning!


Ant that the truth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

I might need to know I'm supposed to learn more coffee got it back in a moment


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ant that the truth


And why is it after we have studied, lived and learned so well,
there are still consequences?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Extra special coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And why is it after we have studied, lived and learned so well,
> there are still consequences?


Physics for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Extra special coffeeView attachment 4981111


Looks like something I've seen in large cast iron cauldrons. I have indulged in plenty of "eye of old bat" in my day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And why is it after we have studied, lived and learned so well,
> there are still consequences?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looks like something I've seen in large cast iron cauldrons. I have indulged in plenty of "eye of old bat" in my day.


Close but just chocolate


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Close but just chocolate


I thought it was weed budder


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4981114


And I have an excuse. Criminality becomes senility. Accidently get your mail in the skivvies with the 23 year old neighbor girl getting hers. Life is fucked. Laugh at all you can.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

Dark and bitter just the way I like it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I have an excuse. Criminality becomes senility. Accidently get your mail in the skivvies with the 23 year old neighbor girl getting hers. Life is fucked. Laugh at all you can.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Close but just chocolate


I'm telling you. Come for a weekend. Dry ice my stash. Make candy bars or we can press. I need room. Will need multiple passengers to meet possession and gifting limits. 

Cleaning house and closing myself away. Bad year for growers outside here. I got none and sorry thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it was weed budder


I'm wishing that it was lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm telling you. Come for a weekend. Dry ice my stash. Make candy bars or we can press. I need room. Will need multiple passengers to meet possession and gifting limits.
> 
> Cleaning house and closing myself away. Bad year for growers outside here. I got none and sorry thing.





MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm telling you. Come for a weekend. Dry ice my stash. Make candy bars or we can press. I need room. Will need multiple passengers to meet possession and gifting limits.
> 
> Cleaning house and closing myself away. Bad year for growers outside here. I got none and sorry thing.


Man I wish I could but I can't even drop off the wife dad without shit going sideways


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I have an excuse. Criminality becomes senility. Accidently get your mail in the skivvies with the 23 year old neighbor girl getting hers. Life is fucked. Laugh at all you can.


Was she in her undies too?  



MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm telling you. Come for a weekend. Dry ice my stash. Make candy bars or we can press. I need room. Will need multiple passengers to meet possession and gifting limits.
> 
> Cleaning house and closing myself away. *Bad year for growers outside here*. I got none and sorry thing.


Gotta be a bad year here too, with all the rain. I only have a couple out and I have hit them with Regalia a few times, but not weekly as directed, so we'll see. And they still have a long ways to go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Was she in her undies too?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be a bad year here too, with all the rain. I only have a couple out and I have hit them with Regalia a few times, but not weekly as directed, so we'll see. And they still have a long ways to go!


I found a little bit of rot.....very very little. But I'm thinking about hitting it again.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man I wish I could but I can't even drop off the wife dad without shit going sideways


I hear you. Just anything I can do. And damn that list keeps getting smaller. 

On to a diversion. I found a second knife on my street as I walked in under a year. Is my world that scary? I guess it is better than guns and bullets.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hear you. Just anything I can do. And damn that list keeps getting smaller.
> 
> On to a diversion. I found a second knife on my street as I walked in under a year. Is my world that scary? I guess it is better than guns and bullets.
> 
> View attachment 4981138


Well I did hear a story about this one guy lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I did hear a story about this one guy lol


Maybe just gifts from beyond. I do love blades.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Shouldn't be pathogenic. Just freezer burnt at worst.


Thanks


MICHI-CAN said:


> I hear you. Just anything I can do. And damn that list keeps getting smaller.
> 
> On to a diversion. I found a second knife on my street as I walked in under a year. Is my world that scary? I guess it is better than guns and bullets.
> 
> View attachment 4981138


Whoa, you collect disposed of murder weapons? I live in LA and I'd Luminol a mother fucker before even touching, much less carrying it home


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

I was told the other day as driving that I was to old to be listening to jelly roll what the what dam whippersnappers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks
> 
> Whoa, you collect disposed of murder weapons? I live in LA and I'd Luminol a mother fucker before even touching, much less carrying it home


If such then yes. Doubtful. Murder by gun here. Rarely a blade. LOL. And small enough it would be on the news after the police trampled my block. 

Civil,world and all the other war relics people lust over. I like the twist. But ouch. I haven't used it yet. 

Laugh damn it!


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I found a little bit of rot.....very very little. But I'm thinking about hitting it again.


Are you talking about your plants or your neighbor?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks
> 
> Whoa, you collect disposed of murder weapons? I live in LA and I'd Luminol a mother fucker before even touching, much less carrying it home


Thank you. Per a guilt and karma induced phone call to my local police...................................................

No known or reported knife incidents within my area for a few months. 

Why must we give them so much info they already have? 

TY CG. Said hello and wished my police well. I'm actually amused. TY.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks
> 
> Whoa, you collect disposed of murder weapons? I live in LA and I'd Luminol a mother fucker before even touching, much less carrying it home


I bought a foreclosure house years ago that supposedly was owned by the mob...Someone had put a ton of money into the place, but anyways in doing some maintenance work one day. I found a 12 gauge pump shotgun and a pair of gloves stashed in a heating cold air return....The gloves is what really made me wonder, and I almost called the cops, but I didn't. I still have the gun!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bought a foreclosure house years ago that supposedly was owned by the mob...Someone had put a ton of money into the place, but anyways in doing some maintenance work one day. I found a 12 gauge pump shotgun and a pair of gloves stashed in a heating cold air return....The gloves is what really made me wonder, and I almost called the cops, but I didn't. I still have the gun!


I have the lower end of a left human femur I found in a creek decades ago. Aquarium decor. 

How do you know that peculiar rock in your landscape was not a sacrificial pummel? World is brutal.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you. Per a guilt and karma induced phone call to my local police...................................................
> 
> No known or reported knife incidents within my area for a few months.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I should laugh or cry here . Fuck it I'm going with laugh


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or cry here . Fuck it I'm going with laugh


I almost cried when the cruiser pulled up a bit ago. We did formalities and I handed the knife over. He took pics with phone. Measured the actual edge and gave it back. Legal and no wants or warrants across the board. Good to know. But Damn you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have the lower end of a left human femur I found in a creek decades ago. Aquarium decor.
> 
> How do you know that peculiar rock in your landscape was not a sacrificial pummel? World is brutal.


I had the top half of a human skull (eye sockets/nasal cavity/skull cap) that I found in the Aleutians 45+ years ago, Karma talked me into doing the right thing - most likely Native but it could have been Japanese for all I know. I gave it to the Troopers before I left AK so it could be re-interred.
Surprisingly they had very few questions though the museum they turned it over to had lots, mostly concerning the "found" location.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I almost cried when the cruiser pulled up a bit ago. We did formalities and I handed the knife over. He took pics with phone. Measured the actual edge and gave it back. Legal and no wants or warrants across the board. Good to know. But Damn you.


Now just note how well you sleep tonight.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had the top half of a human skull (eye sockets/nasal cavity/skull cap) that I found in the Aleutians 45+ years ago, Karma talked me into doing the right thing - most likely Native but it could have been Japanese for all I know. I gave it to the Troopers before I left AK so it could be re-interred.
> Surprisingly they had very few questions though the museum they turned it over to had lots, mostly concerning the "found" location.


I offered mine up to the Michigan State Police. No need as no DNA after immersion in biologically active wetlands. I still remember that fancy term.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had the top half of a human skull (eye sockets/nasal cavity/skull cap) that I found in the Aleutians 45+ years ago, Karma talked me into doing the right thing - most likely Native but it could have been Japanese for all I know. I gave it to the Troopers before I left AK so it could be re-interred.
> Surprisingly they had very few questions though the museum they turned it over to had lots, mostly concerning the "found" location.


Awesome candy bowl.......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Now just note how well you sleep tonight.


That tinge of criminal involvement wears me out more. LOL. I hear you. Sleep???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome candy bowl.......


I actually used it for an ashtray for a while.
That felt weird.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I actually used it for an ashtray for a while.
> That felt weird.


Stylish sacrilege...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I actually used it for an ashtray for a while.
> That felt weird.


For pot?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For pot?


Yeah, this was "Pre-urinalysis" days in the military.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, this was "Pre-urinalysis" days in the military.


LOL did they realize you used it for a ashtray? I'm just thinking about the shit they see. Not even illegal just weird.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL did they realize you used it for a ashtray? I'm just thinking about the shit they see. Not even illegal just weird.


It was "Isolated" duty, Loran station - 17 other guys for a year to maintain/operate Loran signal & 2 Light/Fog signals. Not much else to do except explore, beach comb & shoot guns.
Several others guys had entire skulls in their rooms with hats, pipes etc...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was "Isolated" duty, Loran station - 17 other guys for a year to maintain/operate Loran signal & 2 Light/Fog signals. Not much else to do except explore, beach comb & shoot guns.
> Several others guys had entire skulls in their rooms with hats, pipes etc...


That's cool. I would've liked that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's cool. I would've liked that.


It's where I learned that being a city boy wasn't who I really was meant to be.
The saying was that there is a "Girl behind every tree".

Lol, not a tree on the entire island!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hear you. Just anything I can do. And damn that list keeps getting smaller.
> 
> On to a diversion. I found a second knife on my street as I walked in under a year. Is my world that scary? I guess it is better than guns and bullets.
> 
> View attachment 4981138


Puukko?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

Guess what?
My dad went fishing. Caught a small bass. Just a little weak. He’s lucky!
Mom not doing well. Still the same. They had her doing some kind of therapy he said so that makes him happy.
My aunt is ED at a large nursing home/Alf and she’s looking for some if and when the time comes.
Dad is so bored and really misses her. She’s been in 21 days now. They’ve been together 28 years. Almost 24/7.

They’ll be fine, at least I pray they are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Guess what?
> My dad went fishing. Caught a small bass. Just a little weak. He’s lucky!
> Mom not doing well. Still the same. They had her doing some kind of therapy he said so that makes him happy.
> My aunt is ED at a large nursing home/Alf and she’s looking for some if and when the time comes.
> ...


Happy your dad is getting better. She will be ok, it might take some time but I'm sure she will be good. My dad was in ICU for 3 weeks........wow almost a year ago now. Last November.....he's doing much better, but it takes some time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

smh


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

I thought posting it twice was hilarious.
I’m a Scot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m going to the dab lounge. I enjoy schizophrenia.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought posting it twice was hilarious.
> I’m a Scot.


F-n touch screen oddly placed in the garage to access 2000 watts of insanity. Extender in need of update and su"X"finity ISP! Wish you were here to understand.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> F-n touch screen oddly placed in the garage to access 2000 watts of insanity. Extender in need of update and su"X"finity ISP! Wish you were here to understand.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4981441


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4981442View attachment 4981443


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4981444


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4981446


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4981446


Have some gremlins in this location. 

I'll match you till we both can't. LOL.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4981441


Left handed Whelk, and a pretty big one as well.

Edit: Somebody's gonna sig that with a wiener I bet.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Left handed Whelk, and a pretty big one as well.
> 
> Edit: Somebody's gonna sig that with a wiener I bet.


lucky tourist


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Left handed Whelk, and a pretty big one as well.
> 
> Edit: Somebody's gonna sig that with a wiener I bet.


Enjoy your conk,welk or known descriptions,I wish our clams were that meaty.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4981442View attachment 4981443


Have fun


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2021)

4:20 somewhere


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

let there be fire


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Enjoy your *conk*,welk or known descriptions,I wish our clams were that meaty.


*Conch* but you are forgiven as it is pronounced "Conk".

Queen Conch


Horse Conch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Conch* but you are forgiven as it is pronounced "Conk".
> 
> Queen Conch
> View attachment 4981497
> ...


You let them go or did you eat them


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Conch* but you are forgiven as it is pronounced "Conk".
> 
> Queen Conch
> View attachment 4981497
> ...


Oh my those crab eyes peering out!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

As a kid in S Fla we would keep a couple of queens to eat - the meat is "crunchy" and delicious right out of the shell with lemon. Horse Conch is a carnivorous gastropod that eats other "snails", crabs etc & not really good to eat. But Queen Conch fritters are to die for.






curious2garden said:


> Oh my those crab eyes peering out!


 That's not crab eyes, it's a snail looking at you.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> .......snip.........
> That's not crab eyes, it's a snail looking at you.


OH UGH, I'm so not eating that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OH UGH, I'm so not eating that!


Do you eat abalone?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a kid in S Fla we would keep a couple of queens to eat - the meat is "crunchy" and delicious right out of the shell with lemon. Horse Conch is a carnivorous gastropod that eats other "snails", crabs etc & not really good to eat. But Queen Conch fritters are to die for.
> 
> View attachment 4981505
> 
> ...


Cooked a lot of it for other but I have never tried it Yellow Jack chowder what a memory now I'm hungry


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you eat abalone?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

It is illegal to keep them in Fla now as they are so scarce - I think you can still order them from Bimini or the Bahamas tho.

Bummer, they used to be everywhere when I was growing up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is illegal to keep them in Fla now as they are so scarce - I think you can still order them from Bimini or the Bahamas tho.
> 
> Bummer, they used to be everywhere when I was growing up.


That was back before Hurricane Andrew I've also heard that the hammerheads are missing down there too and I'm really sad but all I've ever cooked was shipped in I was New Orleans


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OH UGH, I'm so not eating that!


I never saw one with the snail still occupying the shell....Yikes! 

Think of that the next time you put one to your ear to hear the "ocean"....I never did trust that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I never saw one with the snail still occupying the shell....Yikes!
> 
> Think of that the *next time you put one to your ear* to hear the "ocean"....I never did trust that.


Yeah, after that there won't be a next time ::shudder::


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Conch* but you are forgiven as it is pronounced "Conk".
> 
> Queen Conch
> View attachment 4981497
> ...


Delicious beaten to death.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4981561


Attempting to bribe the mutt into laying down. Half a peanut butter cookie left. Oh boy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is illegal to keep them in Fla now as they are so scarce - I think you can still order them from Bimini or the Bahamas tho.
> 
> Bummer, they used to be everywhere when I was growing up.


Sliced, tenderized, fried in garlic butter.
https://www.montereyabalone.com/store


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Sliced, tenderized, fried in garlic butter.
> https://www.montereyabalone.com/store


Nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Morning






50° is so nice.......Slept with the windows open. 

How's it going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gubin mordin (only Irish I know)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. Hopefully everyone isn't too hung from the long weekend. 

Conditions were met on the house in AZ. The buyer is such a pain in the ass, I might be free of it in the next 40 days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday. Hopefully everyone isn't too hung from the long weekend.
> 
> Conditions were met on the house in AZ. The buyer is such a pain in the ass, I might be free of it in the next 40 days.


I was glad to have the days off. I don’t want to go to work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was glad to have the days off. I don’t want to go to work.


work is for suckers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was glad to have the days off. *I don’t want to go to work.*


Me either, so I'm not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me either, so I'm not.


What do you do with yourself all day now that you're retired?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you do with yourself all day now that you're retired?


Mostly slip laughing emogies into your post's.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *What do you do with yourself* all day now that you're retired?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mostly slip laughing emogies into your post's.


Lol you too? 



curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4981762


Yea I probably could have phrased that better. Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol you too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I probably could have phrased that better. Good morning.


It worked for me, good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mostly slip laughing emogies into your *post's*.


I read that as pants. I think hope I'm done now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4981762





curious2garden said:


> I read that as pants. I think hope I'm done now.


LOL
You've already had your coffee quota, huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOL
> You've already had your coffee quota, huh?


Actually the caffeine low-level light is still lit. I'm not sure what is wrong with me this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. 
So high... oh boy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I read that as pants. I think hope I'm done now.


You're on a roll don't stop now


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're on a roll don't stop now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Today is back to school here.


Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.
> So high... oh boy.


Is today your day off?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

kiddies are back at school today. Kinda nice to see some bustling going on again. I might go see some of the attractions now that it's less busy... and before the next lock down


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is today your day off?


I have tuesbays off except for my work D&D session. I think I have enough time to come down. It's so nice up here though....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kiddies are back at school today. Kinda nice to see some bustling going on again. I might go see some of the attractions now that it's less busy... and before the next lock down


Snap up the last delicious summer morsels while the little kiddins are in school. That sounds fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Snap up the last delicious summer morsels while the little kiddins are in school. That sounds fun.


I wouldn't mind getting one more trip into the water park during the week. Gotta see if I can convince her to take a day off work for some fun. 



Rsawr said:


> I have tuesbays off except for my work D&D session. I think I have enough time to come down. It's so nice up here though....


Do you ever get baked at work?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh that sounds great! Slightly abandoned water park, with sone peace and quiet... I hope she goes for it!



Laughing Grass said:


> Do you ever get baked at work?


What are you, a cop?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Scratch my chinyou have enough time or coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have tuesbays off except for my work D&D session. I think I have enough time to come down. It's so nice up here though....


What’s work D&D session?

yeah LG is a rcmp


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s work D&D session?
> 
> yeah LG is a rcmp


I get paid for hosting dungeons and dragons at work every week. It's a big nerd thing. 

I feel like LG is scared of horses. I don't know why I feel that...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I get paid for hosting dungeons and dragons at work every week. It's a big nerd thing.
> 
> I feel like LG is scared of horses. I don't know why I feel that...


Nah, she’s not skared


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh that sounds great! Slightly abandoned water park, with sone peace and quiet... I hope she goes for it!
> 
> 
> What are you, a cop?


lol I figured your line of work would allow for getting high every now and then. Kids wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I get paid for hosting dungeons and dragons at work every week. It's a big nerd thing.
> 
> I feel like LG is scared of horses. I don't know why I feel that...


Who's scared of horses?


----------



## DankMcNuggets (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Scratch my chin


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I get paid for hosting dungeons and dragons at work every week. It's a big nerd thing.
> 
> I feel like LG is scared of horses. I don't know why I feel that...









Tuesday's yay!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I figured your line of work would allow for getting high every now and then. Kids wouldn't have a clue.


28/7....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s work D&D session?
> 
> yeah LG is a rcmp


Where does she keep her horse?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where does she keep her horse?


Can you ask a lady that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> View attachment 4981794


 sure looks like an Australian shepherd to me


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you ask a lady that?


Maybe?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

I must be old. People still play that game?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where does she keep her horse?


in a kennel


----------



## DankMcNuggets (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> sure looks like an Australian shepherd to me


Very close, Australian Cattle Dog. So much damn energy…wish I had some cows for him to chase haha then my arm wouldn’t get so tired throwing his damn frisbee.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> in a kennel


It's stupid just like a big dog. Now I want to hug it. I miss horses.


----------



## DankMcNuggets (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's stupid just like a big dog. Now I want to hug it. I miss horses.


I like horses but haven’t been on one since I snapped my arm


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> I like horses but haven’t been on one since I snapped my arm


From a frisbee?


----------



## DankMcNuggets (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> From a frisbee?


Nooo lol. my buddy had a rave party out in the sticks and when I was rollin someone bet me I couldn’t ride the horse bareback…I lost. Man I don’t miss those days


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> Nooo lol. my buddy had a rave party out in the sticks and when I was rollin someone bet me I couldn’t ride the horse bareback…I lost. Man I don’t miss those days


Better story than mine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> Very close, Australian Cattle Dog. So much damn energy…wish I had some cows for him to chase haha then my arm wouldn’t get so tired throwing his damn frisbee.


 had one as a kid in Minnesota great dogs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Better story than mine.


You need a new story.

One that involves pirates and a high speed car chase.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a new story.
> 
> One that involves pirates and a high speed car chase.


And maybe a shark? I’ve got the perfect scar for that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a new story.
> 
> One that involves pirates and a high speed car chase.


She's in Florida, it could happen!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And maybe a shark? I’ve got the perfect scar for that.


There ya go, we have buy in, now it's fleshing out the deets.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go, we have buy in, now it's fleshing out the deets.


Aren’t they obvious?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Aren’t they obvious?


Playing frisbee with a shark from what I can gather. You sound dangerous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go, we have buy in, now it's fleshing out the deets.


Staring Kristen Stewart as MSB and Liam Neeson as The Pirate


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

I was saving you guys. The mermaids helped.
That sumbitchn shark didn’t stand a chance.
Oh wait, it was a Gator actually lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Playing frisbee with a shark from what I can gather. You sound dangerous.


Dangerous is afraid to come over.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Staring Kristen Stewart as MSB and Liam Neeson as The Pirate


Or Mika Jovovich? Bad ass right there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Or Mika Jovovich? Bad ass right there


In the fifth element outfit!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Or Mika Jovovich? Bad ass right there


Why not both?


Laughing Grass said:


> In the fifth element outfit!


Outfit is such a strong word for that...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In the fifth element outfit!


Oh. Girl.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> Very close, Australian Cattle Dog. So much damn energy…wish I had some cows for him to chase haha then my arm wouldn’t get so tired throwing his damn frisbee.


Blue Heeler. I had a Red Heeler, wonderful little guy he was


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Or Mika Jovovich? Bad ass right there


What about a deepfake young Kari Byron? I crushed so bad on her.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What about a deepfake young Kari Byron? I crushed so bad on her.
> 
> View attachment 4981834


Add tats


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What about a deepfake young Kari Byron? I crushed so bad on her.
> 
> View attachment 4981834


She's a bit old for you, no? 46


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> She's a bit old for you, no? 46


Old chicks need love too. 

you'd have to use CGI to make her look like she did in 2005


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Add tats


She has some strategically hidden tattoos.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And maybe a *shark*? I’ve got the perfect scar for that.


I didn't mean to trip you. I said I was sorry. Jeez!

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I didn't mean to trip you. I said I was sorry. Jeez!
> 
> SH420


How's things going with work? Have you jumped to the new company yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

DankMcNuggets said:


> Nooo lol. my buddy had a rave party out in the sticks and when I was rollin someone bet me I couldn’t ride the horse bareback…I lost. Man I don’t miss those days


I’d go to a rave, in my yard


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's things going with work? Have you jumped to the new company yet?


In Sarasota?!!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's things going with work? Have you jumped to the new company yet?


No. Still interviewing. They want me but don't know what to do with me. I'm over qualified. 
With that, I'm stepping down from my position. Or at least that's my intent. I told my boss last week and sent him a message today, telling him we need to discuss my role...

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She has some strategically hidden tattoos.


#me too

my crush is the same age as my dad…


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. Still interviewing. They want me but don't know what to do with me. I'm over qualified.
> With that, I'm stepping down from my position. Or at least that's my intent. I told my boss last week and sent him a message today, telling him we need to discuss my role...
> 
> SH420


Wow. Good luck. Sounds big, and exciting.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Wanna rave in my yard and go look for skunk ape?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> #me too
> 
> my crush is the same age as my dad…View attachment 4981855


She's hot, who's that? Mine are all hidden too. Rosie has them everywhere... big koi fish scene that covers her entire arm, she just finished after a more than a year, sunburst below her breasts and now she's talking about a vine on her leg. I think she's addicted lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. Still interviewing. They want me but don't know what to do with me. I'm over qualified.
> With that, I'm stepping down from my position. Or at least that's my intent. I told my boss last week and sent him a message today, telling him we need to discuss my role...
> 
> SH420


Has to make you wonder if they're serious about hiring you. Still gives you some ammunition for negotiating a better position with your current company. It sounds like everyone has left and you hold all the cards.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has to make you wonder if they're serious about hiring you. Still gives you some ammunition for negotiating a better position with your current company. It sounds like everyone has left and you hold all the cards.


I think they are slow rolling because they know I wasn't looking. They came to me. 
I'm in a good spot in a weird way. Now that you mention it, I do hold all the cards. I have another company that was trying to get me as well. Maybe I'll call them today and start the conversation back up.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think they are slow rolling because they know I wasn't looking. They came to me.
> I'm in a good spot in a weird way. Now that you mention it, I do hold all the cards. I have another company that was trying to get me as well. Maybe I'll call them today and start the conversation back up.
> 
> SH420


Great idea


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Old chicks need love too.
> 
> you'd have to use CGI to make her look like she did in 2005


She's still hot.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think they are slow rolling because they know I wasn't looking. They came to me.
> I'm in a good spot in a weird way. Now that you mention it, I do hold all the cards. I have another company that was trying to get me as well. Maybe I'll call them today and start the conversation back up.
> 
> SH420


Take care of #1, you're entitled to a life outside of work.
Mornin all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Old chicks need love too.
> 
> you'd have to use CGI to make her look like she did in 2005


LOL, gives plastic cosmetic procedures a whole new meaning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She's still hot.


I wouldn't be the one to kick her out for eating crackers in bed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think they are slow rolling because they know I wasn't looking. They came to me.
> I'm in a good spot in a weird way. Now that you mention it, I do hold all the cards. I have another company that was trying to get me as well. Maybe I'll call them today and start the conversation back up.
> 
> SH420


Good time to be a purchaser. I agree with @raratt do what's best for #1


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's things going with work? Have you jumped to the new company yet?


I see what you did there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I see what you did there


What I missed it


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I see what you did there


I also thought it was intentional...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I also thought it was intentional...


What are you talking about?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you talking about?


I missed it too.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you talking about?


"Jumping the shark." It seemed punny to me, when you asked someone known as sharky about jumping to a new job. Seemed like a riff on a phrase


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you talking about?


In ref to Sharky and new job: shark, jump.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Jumping the shark." It seemed punny to me, when you asked someone known as sharky about jumping to a new job. Seemed like a riff on a phrase


Attsa my girl


----------



## lokie (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you talking about?


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Nap time since I have no idea what’s going on.


Crush #2


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't be the one to kick her out for eating crackers in bed.


You need three people for that statement to be fact.



















I'm available.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm even more confused now. I think I need to get high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You need three people for that statement to be fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only three boo!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm even more confused now. I think I need to get high.


Do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do it


I ate a 1/2 of a cookie. See where that takes me. I bought some jalapeno peppers yesterday at the market, the guy said they were mild. I cut two in half, stuff them with goat cheese and took a bite. I can't feel my face it's so bloody hot. I'm gonna kill that sonovabitch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm even more confused now. I think I need to get high.











Jumping the shark - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ate a 1/2 of a cookie. See where that takes me. I bought some jalapeno peppers yesterday at the market, the guy said they were mild. I cut two in half, stuff them with goat cheese and took a bite. I can't feel my face it's so bloody hot. I'm gonna kill that sonovabitch.


Pepper pranked! Also sometimes there is no way to know from looks, so if you kill him maybe do it gently


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Jumping the shark - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'm up to speed i thought it was something dirty


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I'm up to speed i thought it was something dirty


LOL, now I'm confused


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pepper pranked! Also sometimes there is no way to know from looks, so if you kill him maybe do it gently


15 minutes later and it still burns, gentle went out the window.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

For @GreatwhiteNorth I been watching bitchn women music


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, now I'm confused


Even when it's not dirty, it's dirty.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 15 minutes later and it still burns, gentle went out the window.


Milk helps


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even when it's not dirty, it's dirty.


Life is wonderful


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ate a 1/2 of a cookie. See where that takes me. I bought some jalapeno peppers yesterday at the market, the guy said they were mild. I cut two in half, stuff them with goat cheese and took a bite. I can't feel my face it's so bloody hot. I'm gonna kill that sonovabitch.


That's like a 1/2oz of weed!  


Cut the ribs and seeds out of the pepper then scrape the blisters on the inside and rinse in some cold water. That might take some of the heat away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Milk helps


I don't have any dairy other than cheese. Sucking on ice cubes plotting his death.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have any dairy other than cheese. Sucking on ice cubes plotting his death.


No fairlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 15 minutes later and it still burns, gentle went out the window.


You need to go back and whisper in his ear how hot you got and that you have a surprise for him and walk away a good case of BLUE BALLS would be appropriate he he he


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For @GreatwhiteNorth I been watching bitchn women music


She sang to me, I was kind of playing bouncer on the first row. Some wasted chick kept trying to stand in front of us. The dude behind me grabbed her and threw her like a bag of laundry to the side. I was impressed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's like a 1/2oz of weed!
> 
> 
> Cut the ribs and seeds out of the pepper then scrape the blisters on the inside and rinse in some cold water. That might take some of the heat away.


I did that, no seeds. We eat jalapenos all the time, I've never had them this hot lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have any dairy other than cheese. Sucking on ice cubes plotting his death.


Tortilla or a piece of bread


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have any dairy other than cheese. Sucking on ice cubes plotting his death.


I ate a habanero off the plant the other day. It was so small and unthreatening........my dad and brother wouldn't try lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's like a 1/2oz of weed!
> 
> 
> Cut the ribs and seeds out of the pepper then scrape the blisters on the inside and rinse in some cold water. That might take some of the heat away.


lol they're not that strong 3 ounces trim to 1lb butter. Enough to feel it for up to twelve hours if you eat a whole cookie.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have any dairy other than cheese. Sucking on ice cubes plotting his death.


Any full fat cheese will work.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did that, no seeds. We eat jalapenos all the time, I've never had them this hot lol.


They are sneaky that way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did that, no seeds. We eat jalapenos all the time, I've never had them this hot lol.


swish some olive oil in your boca


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> She sang to me, I was kind of playing bouncer on the first row. Some wasted chick kept trying to stand in front of us. The dude behind me grabbed her and threw her like a bag of laundry to the side. I was impressed.


I saw her 4 times.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have any dairy other than cheese. Sucking on ice cubes plotting his death.


If you kill the grocery man, how will you get munchies later? That has to earn a ban


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 15 minutes later and it still burns, gentle went out the window.


drink some milk


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> drink some milk


She doesn’t have any


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol they're not that strong 3 ounces trim to 1lb butter. Enough to feel it for up to twelve hours if you eat a whole cookie.


LOL you have the strongest recipe I've seen. I'd be fartin vape clouds for days


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She doesn’t have any


damn that sucks.....ice cream would work as well....that's if she has that...

any dairy products...other than cheese which i read...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol they're not that strong 3 ounces trim to 1lb butter. Enough to feel it for up to twelve hours if you eat a whole cookie.


Sounds fun! Ever wake up floaty?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I ate a habanero off the plant the other day. It was so small and unthreatening........my dad and brother wouldn't try lol


Years ago(1990ish) I played farmer, grew all sorts of veggies for an organic grocery store and some restaurants. I grew lots of varieties of hot peppers, including habaneros. My dad came to visit for a few days and is asking what this and that is. We get to the peppers and I tell him that habs are purportedly the hottest in the world(at the time). So he wants us to eat some at lunch. He's like a little kid, is it lunch time yet, are we there yet. Lunch time and he wants to slice them up, I let him and then tell him to go wash his hands. He gets annoyed"They're clean I washed before I sliced", I said thisisn't sanitary reasons dad, just go wash. He doesn't, right after lunch he has to whizz, and I mentally countdown. About 90secs he starts whining then panicking. He's carrying on, so I finally give him a jar of mayo. He's aghast, and doesn't know what to do. I say smear it all over your pecker, let stand for 2 min and wipe it off then take a shower. He argued for about 5 min, I'm laughing my ass off, then he took his shower. It was priceless


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No fairlife


Neither of us drink milk or use cream. Lots of cheese and ice cream sometimes. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tortilla or a piece of bread





Grandpapy said:


> Any full fat cheese will work.


It's better now. Just feel it on the tip of my tongue. A few summers ago I almost did that Paqui one chip challenge. I chickened out and watched my friends die for an hour.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sounds fun! Ever wake up floaty?


All the time. If I eat a whole cookie after 9pm guaranteed I will feel it in the morning. 



DarkWeb said:


> LOL you have the strongest recipe I've seen. I'd be fartin vape clouds for days


Once I start upping my plant count and start cooking with bud instead of trim things are gonna get a whole lot stronger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Years ago(1990ish) I played farmer, grew all sorts of veggies for an organic grocery store and some restaurants. I grew lots of varieties of hot peppers, including habaneros. My dad came to visit for a few days and is asking what this and that is. We get to the peppers and I tell him that habs are purportedly the hottest in the world(at the time). So he wants us to eat some at lunch. He's like a little kid, is it lunch time yet, are we there yet. Lunch time and he wants to slice them up, I let him and then tell him to go wash his hands. He gets annoyed"They're clean I washed before I sliced", I said thisisn't sanitary reasons dad, just go wash. He doesn't, right after lunch he has to whizz, and I mentally countdown. About 90secs he starts whining then panicking. He's carrying on, so I finally give him a jar of mayo. He's aghast, and doesn't know what to do. I say smear it all over your pecker, let stand for 2 min and wipe it off then take a shower. He argued for about 5 min, I'm laughing my ass off, then he took his shower. It was priceless


Did he get to eat it? lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Years ago(1990ish) I played farmer, grew all sorts of veggies for an organic grocery store and some restaurants. I grew lots of varieties of hot peppers, including habaneros. My dad came to visit for a few days and is asking what this and that is. We get to the peppers and I tell him that habs are purportedly the hottest in the world(at the time). So he wants us to eat some at lunch. He's like a little kid, is it lunch time yet, are we there yet. Lunch time and he wants to slice them up, I let him and then tell him to go wash his hands. He gets annoyed"They're clean I washed before I sliced", I said thisisn't sanitary reasons dad, just go wash. He doesn't, right after lunch he has to whizz, and I mentally countdown. About 90secs he starts whining then panicking. He's carrying on, so I finally give him a jar of mayo. He's aghast, and doesn't know what to do. I say smear it all over your pecker, let stand for 2 min and wipe it off then take a shower. He argued for about 5 min, I'm laughing my ass off, then he took his shower. It was priceless


I always thought that was a wives tale... it really goes through the skin?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even when it's not dirty, it's dirty.


Check your pants - - I mean post.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neither of us drink milk or use cream. Lots of cheese and ice cream sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's what started it! My brother said he did that one chip thing. I grabbed a pepper looked at him and bit down while saying something stupid like "ah no problem" Then I melted.......but I did finish it


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always thought that was a wives tale... it really goes through the skin?


Sensitive areas like that, yeah. Always wear gloves or wash if you're peppering. Ladies aren't immune to that one either 


Laughing Grass said:


> All the time. If I eat a whole cookie after 9pm guaranteed I will feel it in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I start upping my plant count and start cooking with bud instead of trim things are gonna get a whole lot stronger.


I love having a fatty breakfast before smoking to see what gets knocked loose from the day before. It's a fun experiment


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always thought that was a wives tale... it really goes through the skin?


Oh yeah it does! It sucks when it gets under your fingernails.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check your pants - - I mean post.


Jokes on you I'm not wearing pants


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

back to my emails and mt damage control from last nights storm that blew through.....and guess what got hit....smh


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did he get to eat it? lol


Yeah he did; it was too hot lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha that's what started it! My brother said he did that one chip thing. I grabbed a pepper looked at him and bit down while saying something stupid like "ah no problem" Then I melted.......but I did finish it


What kind of pepper was it? I'm starting to think I got barker’s chili pepper, no way jalapenos are supposed to be that hot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just feel it on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sensitive areas like that, yeah. Always wear gloves or wash if you're peppering. Ladies aren't immune to that one either





DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah it does! It sucks when it gets under your fingernails.


Why don't your hands burn when you're handling them?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why don't your hands burn when you're handling them?


Probably the dead layers overtop? I think skin is thinner in the areas near places like our eyes and corners of mouth, below the nose where flexibility is important.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always thought that was a wives tale... it really goes through the skin?


Yes it does, some areas are more sensitive so the effect is worse and quicker. Handle enough hot ones long enough and it will start burning your fingers and cuticles. It's biological warfare


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why don't your hands burn when you're handling them?


it's the oil in them.....and some jalopeno's are hot...js..especially if they're ready to change color...going from a green to a red


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why don't your hands burn when you're handling them?


If you handle enough it will.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Capsaicin (the hot component) is used in many OTC arthritis and muscle ache meds as topical application


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's the oil in them.....and some jalopeno's are hot...js..especially if they're ready to change color...going from a green to a red


Supposably ugly ones are hotter I've heard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you handle enough it will.


did you feel it when you were cutting up all those peppers last week?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of pepper was it? I'm starting to think I got barker’s chili pepper, no way jalapenos are supposed to be that hot.


Habaneros


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposably ugly ones are hotter I've heard.
> 
> View attachment 4981979
> View attachment 4981980


Sounds like something an ugly pepper would say.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you feel it when you were cutting up all those peppers last week?


Sometimes I feel it. I think I'm getting used to it though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 
Remember Carlo and his fiance and the pineapple pizza; check this: https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/italian-american-couple
They even have a youtube channel, she constantly trolls his ass; it's a hoot


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sometimes I feel it. I think I'm getting used to it though.


PepperWeb, the hero of tomorrow. Slinging spicy justice....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposably ugly ones are hotter I've heard.
> 
> View attachment 4981979
> View attachment 4981980


that second pic looks like it's starting to go through the change of going to red???


gotta watch those little ones, they pack a punch.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Remember Carlo and his fiance and the pineapple pizza; check this: https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/italian-american-couple
> They even have a youtube channel, she constantly trolls his ass; it's a hoot


A head itch! Illegal in Italy! Lmao oh that's my mom right there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Remember Carlo and his fiance and the pineapple pizza; check this: https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/italian-american-couple
> They even have a youtube channel, she constantly trolls his ass; it's a hoot


I love her even more now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that second pic looks like it's starting to go through the change of going to red???
> 
> 
> gotta watch those little ones, they pack a punch.....


I think it's a reflection, this is right next to it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Years ago(1990ish) I played farmer, grew all sorts of veggies for an organic grocery store and some restaurants. I grew lots of varieties of hot peppers, including habaneros. My dad came to visit for a few days and is asking what this and that is. We get to the peppers and I tell him that habs are purportedly the hottest in the world(at the time). So he wants us to eat some at lunch. He's like a little kid, is it lunch time yet, are we there yet. Lunch time and he wants to slice them up, I let him and then tell him to go wash his hands. He gets annoyed"They're clean I washed before I sliced", I said thisisn't sanitary reasons dad, just go wash. He doesn't, right after lunch he has to whizz, and I mentally countdown. About 90secs he starts whining then panicking. He's carrying on, so I finally give him a jar of mayo. He's aghast, and doesn't know what to do. I say smear it all over your pecker, let stand for 2 min and wipe it off then take a shower. He argued for about 5 min, I'm laughing my ass off, then he took his shower. It was priceless


I was in the jungle picking Boonie peppers on Guam and I wiped off the sweat on my forehead. I couldn't see for awhile. I also found out about drinking beer and cutting them up, piss time was painful, and I didn't know the mayo trick. The Mrs just laughed at me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was in the jungle picking Boonie peppers on Guam and I wiped off the sweat on my forehead. I couldn't see for awhile. I also found out about drinking beer and cutting them up, piss time was painful, and I didn't know the mayo trick. The Mrs just laughed at me.


I didn't know the mayo trick too. Hopefully I never need to use it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Remember Carlo and his fiance and the pineapple pizza; check this: https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/italian-american-couple
> They even have a youtube channel, she constantly trolls his ass; it's a hoot


Do Italians really have a problem with going out with wet hair?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's a reflection, this is right next to it.
> View attachment 4981992


it could be...or maybe a shadow....

time will tell...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it could be...or maybe a shadow....
> 
> time will tell...


I think he should eat it and settle the argument.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love her even more now.


And she is a hottie


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do Italians really have a problem with going out with wet hair?


Yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think he should eat it and settle the argument.


Which one would you pick?


I have a few


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Which one would you pick?
> View attachment 4981998
> 
> I have a few


I'm just teasing, don't do that to yourself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And she is a hottie


Her IG page is pretty nice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do Italians really have a problem with going out with wet hair?


Likely moreso than Italian-Americans; over there social mores are heavily embedded. I suspect the wet hair bit has more to do with appearing to be a slob and people look down on you than health reasons. When I was a little kid my sister and I learned about crossing eyes, we'd freak the adults by crossing eyes in the middle of a convo. We're little kids and having a blast, laughing. We did it to grandma and she fucking freaked; demanded we never do it again cuz if someone smacked us on the back when doing it, the eyes would get stuck crossed permanently forever. Same deal with wearing clean underwear everyday, you might get injured and the hospital personnel would see your non clean underwear, and think you are trash. The Italian rule of thumb: disaster waits around the corner ready to nail you at anytime so be prepared


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Likely moreso than Italian-Americans; over there social mores are heavily embedded. I suspect the wet hair bit has more to do with appearing to be a slob and people look down on you than health reasons. When I was a little kid my sister and I learned about crossing eyes, we'd freak the adults by crossing eyes in the middle of a convo. We're little kids and having a blast, laughing. We did it to grandma and she fucking freaked; demanded we never do it again cuz if someone smacked us on the back when doing it, the eyes would get stuck crossed permanently forever. Same deal with wearing clean underwear everyday, you might get injured and the hospital personnel would see your non clean underwear, and think you are trash. The Italian rule of thumb: disaster waits around the corner ready to nail you at anytime so be prepared


Lol we used to get the your face will freeze like that too!

My friend's husband is a cycling freak and they went to Italy during the Giro d'italia. She's a tall statuesque blonde and dresses really well, I posted a pic of her wedding. She couldn't get over how everyone was dressed to the nines in Turin for a bike race. She was wearing shorts and felt like a bum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Likely moreso than Italian-Americans; over there social mores are heavily embedded. I suspect the wet hair bit has more to do with appearing to be a slob and people look down on you than health reasons. When I was a little kid my sister and I learned about crossing eyes, we'd freak the adults by crossing eyes in the middle of a convo. We're little kids and having a blast, laughing. We did it to grandma and she fucking freaked; demanded we never do it again cuz if someone smacked us on the back when doing it, the eyes would get stuck crossed permanently forever. Same deal with wearing clean underwear everyday, you might get injured and the hospital personnel would see your non clean underwear, and think you are trash. The Italian rule of thumb: disaster waits around the corner ready to nail you at anytime so be prepared

















Cornicello - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol we used to get the your face will freeze like that too!
> 
> My friend's husband is a cycling freak and they went to Italy during the Giro d'italia. She's a tall statuesque blonde and dresses really well, I posted a pic of her wedding. She couldn't get over how everyone was dressed to the nines in Turin for a bike race. She was wearing shorts and felt like a bum.


I've not looked deeply into it but it does seem that the further south in the Med. the more societal conformation there is expected, strictest in the Muslim countries


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've not looked deeply into it but it does seem that the further south in the Med. the more societal conformation there is expected, strictest in the Muslim countries


My family back home is that way. There's pointless social structures and gender roles they follow. My sister went to finishing school lol. I somehow escaped all that shit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cornicello - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today I learned 

The red coral horn is pretty cool. Looks like a little chili pepper


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a new story.
> 
> One that involves pirates and a disappointed ape.


Fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I learned
> 
> The red coral horn is pretty cool. Looks like a little chili pepper


The "mano cornuto" is a very very versatile hand gesture; waves off the evil eye or starts blood feuds lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The "mano cornuto" is a very very versatile hand gesture; waves off the evil eye or starts blood feuds lol


lol I love Italians.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cornicello - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Italian horn. Everyone wore them in New Jersey when I was growing up, weather you were Italian or not. Everyone said they were Italian. My husband grew up in Philly and he said he wore one as well and he is 100% Irish. I wore one but I have like 20% Italian . Lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I love Italians.


Never had the opportunity...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never had the opportunity...


Me either  only Canadian blend and Polish.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Canadian blend


Whisky?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Whisky?


No thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Whisky?


Wasn't sure what her heritage was other than Canadian.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

I love everything about this city, even our raccoons.









Toronto raccoons crash bachelorette party and eat all the penis candy


They're cute, they're funny, they're famously clever — heck, they're the unofficial mascots of our city — but Toronto raccoons do not respect bound...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4982073


Frosty! did you grow those?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Frosty! did you grow those?


No, that was a gift, I got a little more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Frosty! did you grow those?


Funny it's just stalks and no heads on the trichomes. I've seen it but never from something I grew. Strain dependent?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

nothing like a good gift.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing like a good gift.......


Tasty. Very citrusy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tasty. Very citrusy.


Now that you have the munchies. I just rang the dinner bell here. 

Trade a taste for a taste. 

A good belated Monday to all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tasty. Very citrusy.


nice......i always like a good taste like that as well.....also like a lemon smell, with a fruity taste.....some earthy ones, still on the fence...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Now that you have the munchies. I just rang the dinner bell here.
> 
> Trade a taste for a taste.
> 
> ...


Potatoes, onions, peppers, chives and pork? Damn, that looks good


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice......i always like a good taste like that as well.....also like a lemon smell, with a fruity taste.....some earthy ones, still on the fence...


Orange is the nose and flavor. Really nice......I don't remember having anything like this before.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Orange is the nose and flavor. Really nice......I don't remember having anything like this before.


Type?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2021)

now i gotta figure out what to do about the storm damage from last night......hmmmm.....think i'll have a smoke before i flip the switch on this one...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Type?











Orange Crush Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Orange Crush is a hybrid marijuana strain made by crossing California Orange and Blueberry. This strain produces powerful cerebral effects that are uplifting. Orange Crush offers a super sweet and tangy flavor profile. Growers say this strain has a flowering time of 7-9 weeks....




www.leafly.com





I love blueberry and I guess I love orange and together they are really good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Boss is away. I've waited all summer for this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, that was a gift, I got a little more.


Nice gift!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm slumming tonight. Snow Temple fluff buds or Northern Lights popcorn. 

Trying to get myself high enough that I might actually win a game of cricket.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Orange Crush Weed Strain Information | Leafly
> 
> 
> Orange Crush is a hybrid marijuana strain made by crossing California Orange and Blueberry. This strain produces powerful cerebral effects that are uplifting. Orange Crush offers a super sweet and tangy flavor profile. Growers say this strain has a flowering time of 7-9 weeks....
> ...


A Sativa even, where's @Paul Drake ? I think he has a tune.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boss is away. I've waited all summer for this
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982115


What did you do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did you do


Killed her and stuffed her in a suitcase 'cause she came between me and a big mac


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> A Sativa even, where's @Paul Drake ? I think he has a tune.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


was not expecting that song!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


Fucking love that song!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking love that song!


My brother


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone ever purchased from 420 seeds?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My brother


I'm telling ya my wife and I are the last of the X'ers our siblings are fucking millennials! LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Forgot about that hash, hey diddle diddle…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm telling ya my wife and I are the last of the X'ers our siblings are fucking millennials! LOL


Hey!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> was not expecting that song!


Sarcasm or what were you expecting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sarcasm or what were you expecting?


A little from column A and a little from column B


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sarcasm or what were you expecting?


Sativa Feva


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A little from column A and a little from column B


Well my bad, I didn’t pick that up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

You must wait 18 seconds to post, You must wait 12 seconds to post, You must wait 6 seconds to post, You must wait 1 seconds to post, 

I hate that shit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sativa Feva


That took me a minute, oh yeah Sativa


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That took me a minute, oh yeah Sativa


it was a journey but you got there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was a journey but you got there.


Dankie shern


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was a journey but you got there.


Hash, not my fault


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey!


You're cool


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must wait 18 seconds to post, You must wait 12 seconds to post, You must wait 6 seconds to post, You must wait 1 seconds to post,
> 
> I hate that shit.


You're on slow too?


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hash, not my fault


Good stuff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good stuff.


Oh yeah


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Has the like fairy still not been around?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're on slow too?


for 31 years. No maybe I don't know. I have to wait between making posts tho. Super annoying.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for 31 years. No maybe I don't know. I have to wait between making posts tho. Super annoying.


Haha I accidentally hit speak when I hit the reaction too. Siri says LOVE


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

I feel guilty for not making dinner. She doesn’t mind though thank God. That canned chili she likes stinks to high heaven.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I feel guilty for not making dinner. She doesn’t mind though thank God. That canned chili she likes stinks to high heaven.





Zucchini with shredded chicken and cheese. White sauce that you probably can't have but I'm sure there's a suitable substitute. And a salad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4982186


There's no meat in that dish!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

It is almost time for fire


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I feel guilty for not making dinner. She doesn’t mind though thank God. That canned chili she likes stinks to high heaven.


Did you eat?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Almost all of that is from the garden


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's no meat in that dish!


Shredded chicken with cheese


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost all of that is from the garden


I'm impressed, I only grow weed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shredded chicken with cheese


Will your kids eat that?


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

All I have to do is walk outside for heat. 105 right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will your kids eat that?


One ate a little and then salad. The other ate the tomatoes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Wild strawberries going in used up number four soil


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> One ate a little and then salad. The other ate the tomatoes.


I'm surprised the touched it at all. Very adult looking food


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I feel guilty for not making dinner. She doesn’t mind though thank God. That canned chili she likes *stinks to high heaven.*


Like fuckin dog food.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm slumming tonight. Snow Temple fluff buds or Northern Lights popcorn.
> 
> Trying to get myself high enough that I might actually win a game of cricket.
> 
> View attachment 4982127View attachment 4982128


I used to play league religiously every week during season
This was a Ton 77



This was a Ton 70 out.



I was reasonably good & managed to win four Ton 80 jackets.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

radio edit sucks give me the real deal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Let there be fire


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4982199 radio edit sucks give me the real deal


Isn't "radio edit" a kid mock line?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you eat?


Nope


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Well I can say like the art song is not to bad ok I think I had my daily dose of rap


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope


Gotta feed the machine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Isn't "radio edit" a kid mock line?


Is it I don't know?


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Isn't "radio edit" a kid mock line?


The real words are "suck my d**k."


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta feed the machine.


Well you just smelled hot canned dog food so I kinda need more big smooth and hash.
Peeeeeeyu


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it I don't know?


Too many hours on the road listening to anything. Here you are. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The real words are "suck my d**k."


You didn't stumble on that "Horsedick MP3" thing? An honest song clip.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Too many hours on the road listening to anything. Here you are. LOL.


Do you know how many years I had to listen to that song when my youngest son was growing up oh my God


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You didn't stumble on that "Horsedick MP3" thing? An honest song clip.


Would love to answer that question but what the hell is a MP3 thingamabob


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you know how many years I had to listen to that song on my youngest son was growing up oh my God


Beats AM radio in BFE!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Beats AM radio in BFE!


I truly don't know about that statement I think I'd rather listen to Rush Limbaugh Talk Radio than that s***


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would love to answer that question but what the hell is a MP3 thingamabob


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

It's not a pretty thing I start twitching and eyes go bug-eyed ear wax starts running out of the head I mean come on now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


And I won't even say anything about where my eyes went first on that picture lol he he he


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's not a pretty thing I start twitching and eyes go bug-eyed ear wax starts running out of the head I mean come on now


I've been fortunate to see life from many places and views. Some not right. Others to learn from.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

and here I was thinking that it was some kind of electrical device lol 


MICHI-CAN said:


> I've been fortunate to see life from many places and views. Some not right. Others to learn from.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

I laugh every time I here this song


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've been fortunate to see life from many places and views. Some not right. Others to learn from.


You horny again?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Beats AM radio in BFE!


With that big system you’ve got? Mich are you off your meds?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> With that big system you’ve got? Mich are you off your meds?


Wish I had meds. Horny? LMAO! I married well. 

And, no you can't have my unused pills. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Horny and marriage in the same sentence I'm so confused


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Horny and marriage in the same sentence I'm so confused


After 20 years of marriage horny is that something you thought you caught a glimpse of in its passing out of the corner of your eye.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

25 here no wonder I'm confused


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 25 here no wonder I'm confused


Congratulations


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 25 here no wonder I'm confused


My horny face.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Lat


MICHI-CAN said:


> My horny face. View attachment 4982247


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

That’s all folks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My horny face. View attachment 4982247


I would definitely wear that


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would definitely wear that


But is it your horny face?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But is it your horny face?


That face is not meant for one so delicate


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4982267


Yes master ruff ruff he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes master ruff ruff he he he ha ha ha he he he


Just poking back. All in good fun. 

Best I could find without typing some truly messed up searches through giggle.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

How


Rsawr said:


>


Was your gaming session


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

It was funny. Lot's of subterfuge Baby eater still hiding amongst the party members...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Great to here that you had a good time


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was funny. Lot's of subterfuge Baby eater still hiding amongst the party members...


How are the babies prepared?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How are the babies prepared?


I hadn't considered whether the beast cooks them...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I hadn't considered whether the beast cooks them...


what's the beast's background? any cultural symbolism or history; then we can make educated guesses


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what's the beast's background? any cultural symbolism or history; then we can make educated guesses


He's an demon possessed orc. the disgraced son of a king in a society a lot like the way feudal Japan is romanticized in film and books.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

So pure fantasy and no "real" established culture? Not like an early Celtic or Chinese or... legend?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2021)

Exactly. How does an orc princeling cook a baby in a world with no rules, but lots of edible fungus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Exactly. How does an orc princeling cook a baby in a world with no rules, but lots of edible fungus.


Stew most likely or a roast with mushroom sauce


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Exactly. How does an orc princeling cook a baby in a world with no rules, but lots of edible fungus.


In a Court Bouillon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2021)

Sack time for the old man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4982449


Morning Jeff


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Morning @DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Morning




Trying to wake up......


Got a good storm coming in tonight. Better cover my wood before it gets too wet


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning @DarkWeb


Hello Paul


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hello Paul


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day. 

Crazy thunderstorms overnight. Must have woke me up a dozen times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Crazy thunderstorms overnight. Must have woke me up a dozen times.


Good morning glory


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glory


Good morning  how's life in Sunny Florida today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning  how's life in Sunny Florida today?


 Glad I’m not going to work 

How you doin’ this Wednesday morning?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

I want some scallops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Glad I’m not going to work
> 
> How you doin’ this Wednesday morning?



You and me both sister!

I'm doing good, going to have lunch with my mom today. Nothing else exciting planned.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want some scallopsView attachment 4982471View attachment 4982470


Damn, now I want them too


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and me both sister!
> 
> I'm doing good, going to have lunch with my mom today. Nothing else exciting planned.


How’s she doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s she doing?


She's doing really good, more of a free spirit than I am now and seems to have settled in. I don't get to see her nearly as often as I used to, that's the only thing that really sucks about this.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Good morning, @Jeffislovinlife @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass. I see @Rsawr is draggin' ass too this morning. I'm waiting to mainline the coffee.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, @Jeffislovinlife @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass. I see @Rsawr is draggin' ass too this morning. I'm waiting to mainline the coffee.


Ass dragged, but it's up. Good morning! How was your run?

I was so high yesterday I actually slept. How is everyone today? <3


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, @Jeffislovinlife @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass. I see @Rsawr is draggin' ass too this morning. I'm waiting to mainline the coffee.


Good morning,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, @Jeffislovinlife @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass. I see @Rsawr is draggin' ass too this morning. I'm waiting to mainline the coffee.


Well they do have nicotine patches I wonder if they have caffeine patches maybe you wouldn't have to go to the main line route and a very special coffee to you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well they do have nicotine patches I wonder if they have caffeine patches maybe you wouldn't have to go to the main line route and a very special coffee to you


Holy cow there is such an animal. I think I would die if I took that. 



https://www.amazon.com/Vie-Patch-CAFFEINE-PATCHES-Natural/dp/B00J0ZIX7I


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ass dragged, but it's up. Good morning! How was your run?
> 
> I was so high yesterday I actually slept. How is everyone today? <3


I still need to get out there. It's a bit cool in the mornings now so I'm not having to be in by this time. I can finish my coffee and leave at this time LOL



Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,


What are you up to today?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy cow there is such an animal. I think I would die if I took that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vie-Patch-CAFFEINE-PATCHES-Natural/dp/B00J0ZIX7I


Not a caffiene fiend like all of us? 
Probably safer for your heart...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy cow there is such an animal. I think I would die if I took that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vie-Patch-CAFFEINE-PATCHES-Natural/dp/B00J0ZIX7I


They make pills too. I have some and when I'm in a hurry I'll take one, actually 1/2 of one. Patches are too slow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Odin wants to say hi but right now that he feel you @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin wants to say hi but right now that he feel you @curious2garden View attachment 4982485


LOL I look about like that right now! Does Odin have plans for the day?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Lunch with mom, she said she's taking me somewhere nice. I have a folder with like a million pieces of paper she needs to sign and initial then I want to try and discuss what we're doing with all the stuff that's still in the house. It's so weird being the adult and your parent is like a flighty teenager.

Anything fun planned for you today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Well I tried to get him out this morning and he was having none of it lol I got the look like old man you had better have another cup of coffee and then we might talk


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I still need to get out there. It's a bit cool in the mornings now so I'm not having to be in by this time. I can finish my coffee and leave at this time LOL
> 
> 
> What are you up to today?


What's cool? I had one of those snow dreams last night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I tried to get him out this morning and he was having none of it lol I got the look like old man you had better have another cup of coffee and then we might talk View attachment 4982488


I was trying to figure out what part of his body that bone was.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's cool? I had one of those snow dreams last night


73  what's cool for you?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's cool? I had one of those snow dreams last night


Oh man, snow dream? Do tell


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Damnit 
Dad just called and after all we talked about @curious2garden they’ve moved Karen back to icu.
Fuck you mother fucking covid and the former guy


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit
> Dad just called and after all we talked about @curious2garden they’ve moved Karen back to icu.
> Fuck you mother fucking covid and the former guy


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit
> Dad just called and after all we talked about @curious2garden they’ve moved Karen back to icu.
> Fuck you mother fucking covid and the former guy


 I'm sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 73  what's cool for you?


30's-40's is cool. Was 50° last night........windows open.......I love it  

Just payed for our season passes........probably why I had that dream


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


I know you truly are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 30's-40's is cool. Was 50° last night........windows open.......I love it
> 
> Just payed for our season passes........probably why I had that dream


when do you start getting snow?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit
> Dad just called and after all we talked about @curious2garden they’ve moved Karen back to icu.
> Fuck you mother fucking covid and the former guy


Sending you all the good vibes to you and yours


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit
> Dad just called and after all we talked about @curious2garden they’ve moved Karen back to icu.
> Fuck you mother fucking covid and the former guy


Oh man that sucks, sorry to hear


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sending you all the good vibes to you and yours


Thanks Jeff. It means a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I know you truly are.


I am. I had hoped she'd be stepping down to long term care for a couple weeks then off to rehab for some therapy and home to complete her recovery. Hopefully this setback will be short lived.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man that sucks, sorry to hear


Thanks brother 


I definitely need dabs and scallops today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I am. I had hoped she'd be stepping down to long term care for a couple weeks then off to rehab for some therapy and home to complete her recovery. Hopefully this setback will be short lived.


I love you sister


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> when do you start getting snow?


I put Halloween dead in the middle of a two week window........if I'm wrong you eat a hot pepper


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you sister


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I put Halloween dead in the middle of a two week window........if I'm wrong you eat a hot pepper


I miss living in Big Bear. Around my birthday they started tuning the snow guns.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I put Halloween dead in the middle of a two week window........if I'm wrong you eat a hot pepper


lol I'm not taking that bet, what do I win? 

Anything before January 1st is too soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol* I'm not taking that bet,* *what do I win?*
> 
> Anything before January 1st is too soon.


I double dog dare you!


No wait........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I double dog dare you!
> 
> 
> No wait........


appears to be a game of heads you win, tails I lose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Wuss


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wuss


I'm not eating a hot pepper. I had to take an antacid yesterday. 

How about loser has to hand over the keys to their account for the day.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

I love the 21st century.

Woke up this morning, sparked the joint I rolled before going to sleep last night, the phone rings...

"Sir this is Sarah from global drug testing, your tests came back positive for marijuana. When was the last time you used cannabis?"

Me: "2 minutes ago."

Sarah: <laughs>"Do you have medical marijuana card?"

Me: "Yes."

Sarah: "Ok, the company your applying for doesn't consider marijuana, we just wanted to let you know the results."

Me: "Groovy."


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2021)

I'd watch that trainwreck of a day...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not eating a hot pepper. I had to take an antacid yesterday.


wait till it comes out....js


Morning btw......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'd watch that trainwreck of a day...


It would be fun! I wouldn't say or do anything that would get him banned or in trouble.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wait till it comes out....js
> 
> 
> Morning btw......


Good morning, I only had one bite and I spit most of it out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> appears to be a game of* heads you win, tails I lose*.


We're beginning to see a reoccurring morning speech pattern from you here.

Needing more coffee or less THC?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Are they ready yet @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're beginning to see a reoccurring morning speech pattern from you here.
> 
> Needing more coffee or less THC?


I don't drink coffee. THC it is!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't drink coffee. THC it is!


I've got some 200 proof extraction alcohol on the way right now. Plan is to extract everything from my 200g of trim, infuse it into sugar, make simple syrup from the infused sugar, make home-made THC - sodas for work. 

There's no way in hell the transition from working out of my house for the last 16 years to being @Work every day is going to be easy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've got some 200 proof extraction alcohol on the way right now. Plan is to extract everything from my 200g of trim, infuse it into sugar, make simple syrup from the infused sugar, make home-made THC - sodas for work.
> 
> There's no way in hell the transition from working out of my house for the last 16 years to being @Work every day is going to be easy.


You know what simple syrup is also good for? Call me crazy, but how does your boss feel about work mojitos?

My mom is coming in the next 90 minutes so I can't get high. Later this afternoon tho


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not eating a hot pepper. I had to take an antacid yesterday.
> 
> How about loser has to hand over the keys to their account for the day.


Jalapenos aren't that hot......


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You know what simple syrup is also good for? Call me crazy, but how does your boss feel about work mojitos?


Don't know anything about the new boss, haven't met him yet other than the interview. Back in my drinking days mojitos were my go to drink. They are basically the first thing I intend to make, minus the rum, can't do booze anymore.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Why is it the three-legged cat is always the one to shred the toilet paper?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Jalapenos aren't that hot......


I sense backtracking in the force.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Don't know anything about the new boss, haven't met him yet other than the interview. Back in my drinking days mojitos were my go to drink. They are basically the first thing I intend to make, minus the rum, can't do booze anymore.


I would totally drink them without booze. 







Have you made infused simple syrup before? How strong is it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sense backtracking in the force.


You got extra antacid?

October 30th last year........


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

Mornin. Was able to open the house for a bit, 70 now headed to 106 or so. Requires an early beer run today so I can hide in the AC all afternoon. MIGHT Get some showers by Fri.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Was able to open the house for a bit, 70 now headed to 106 or so. Requires an early beer run today so I can hide in the AC all afternoon. MIGHT Get some showers by Fri.


Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4982575


That's sit on the beach and do nothing weather.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's sit on the beach and do nothing weather.


that sounds like a better plan than what i'm doing now here at work......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m feeling like that SOB over in Lakeland is gonna off. PTSD and meth, nice combination


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's sit on the beach and do nothing weather.


That’s the plan. We’ll try out the new meds. Some hash joints, et voila.

Supposed to be 60% chance of rain though but maybe that will be tonight. The radar is blue. Klystron Nine, every ten minutes on the nine

I’m trying to make up for the chili peeeeeeyu


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got extra antacid?
> 
> October 30th last year........
> View attachment 4982563


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4982579


fixed it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s the plan. We’ll try out the new meds. Some hash joints, et voila.
> 
> Supposed to be 60% chance of rain though but maybe that will be tonight. The radar is blue. Klystron Nine, every ten minutes on the nine
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you made infused simple syrup before? How strong is it?


I'm going to try to aim for 100~mg of extract per drink. My math is very back of napkin with some assumptions on THC content and extract yield, but I think 200g of trim is just enough to make 2 liters of simple syrup @ 100-130mg extract per 30ml. 

I have a long history of being very bad at the assumptions and making my edibles way too strong.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Omg what is going on!!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s the plan. We’ll try out the new meds. Some hash joints, et voila.
> 
> Supposed to be 60% chance of rain though but maybe that will be tonight. The radar is blue. Klystron Nine, every ten minutes on the nine
> 
> ...


It rains at 3:00 in Florida.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

lol I forgot I was smoking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Omg what is going on!!!!!


it's not liking gifs today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol I forgot I was smoking View attachment 4982587


Don't burn your boob.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have a long history of being very bad at the assumptions and making my edibles way too strong.


A man after my own heart.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

okay I gotta get ready to go out and face the world. 

@DarkWeb let me know when you're ready to accept my terms.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It rains at 3:00 in Florida.


Usually around 3-4 here. 
When you go to the beach you can see the sea breeze fight the wind from the east. Pretty cool battle actually.

Go sea breeze Go


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A man after my own heart.


Me too



I had to wait five seconds to post


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay I gotta get ready to go out and face the world.
> 
> @DarkWeb let me know when you're ready to accept my terms.


Be careful and no texting while driving


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> I had to wait five seconds to post


IKR! what's that all about. 

Okay getting ready for reals.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't burn your boob.....


Too late. The sun and salt water will help


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

come on Oct, Nov, and December


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay I gotta get ready to go out and face the world.
> 
> @DarkWeb let me know when you're ready to accept my terms.


The pic I have from '19 was early November...........


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Listen to Rich Hardesty - All My Friends are Stoners by 42O247 on #SoundCloud








Rich Hardesty - All My Friends are Stoners


Hear Here take it! >>> FREE LEGAL DOWNLOAD<<< http://music2ten.com/2009/10/23/rich-hardesty-would-not-feel-so-all-alone/ <<<this is also the buy it link>>> get it before it goes out




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4982602


Every day for me. Takes very little these days. 

Oldmanyellingatclouds.gif


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Every day for me. Takes very little these days.
> 
> Oldmanyellingatclouds.gif


u 2??


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> u 2??


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

October has the best sunsets.
A 19 y/o guy got struck by lightning and died yesterday. Today is the “peak” day of hurricane season.

view from the back porch


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Getting ready


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe get some


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> October has the best sunsets.
> A 19 y/o guy got struck by lightning and died yesterday. Today is the “peak” day of hurricane season.
> View attachment 4982605
> view from the back porch


Gators?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> October has the best sunsets.
> A 19 y/o guy got struck by lightning and died yesterday. Today is the “peak” day of hurricane season.
> View attachment 4982605
> view from the back porch


Nice pic. Sucks about the kid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe get some View attachment 4982608


You're killing me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gators?


My wife says yes but it’s been awhile. The pond is at its highest level in the 11 years I’ve been there. I’ve got my binoculars ready 

Edit: they can climb fences


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My wife says yes but it’s been awhile. The pond is at its highest level in the 11 years I’ve been there. I’ve got my binoculars ready


Oh hell yeah. Throw in some chicken. I love gators. I hope you get a 15 footer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh hell yeah. Throw in some chicken. I love gators. I hope you get a 15 footer.


You'd be the first to go if you where in a horror movie lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

"Choot 'em!"


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You'd be the first to go if you where in a horror movie lol


It's all in how you approach them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's all in how you approach them.


Love Betty White! Extremely funny lady


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's all in how you approach them.


What movie is that?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What movie is that?


Lake Placid


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Love Betty White! Extremely funny lady


 i love betty white too......such a great lady.....

some of her blooper reels are just hilarious too.....doesn't miss a beat...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i love betty white too......such a great lady.....
> 
> some of her blooper reels are just hilarious too.....doesn't miss a beat...


She's in the top 5 of comedic performers of all time, hands down. There are very few who can truly keep up with her, if you've ever seen her do a roast she's always on the top of the pile in that mess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i love betty white too......such a great lady.....
> 
> some of her blooper reels are just hilarious too.....doesn't miss a beat...


The original OG 






99 and kickin!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> She's in the top 5 of comedic performers of all time, hands down. There are very few who can truly keep up with her, if you've ever seen her do a roast she's always on the top of the pile in that mess.


yeah i agree with that..........

i haven't seen her do a roast though, i've seen her roast at the friars club....that was funny


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Lake Placid


Some good scenes . My favorite gator movie is Crawl. Lots of chomping, blood and action. No shortage of gator scenes. Plus it’s in Florida during a Hurricane so it seems like it could potentially happen . Daughter and father are trapped in the basement with gators trying to escape . They make it up to the house and so do the gators. It’s thrilling and the acting is real good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh hell yeah. Throw in some chicken. I love gators. I hope you get a 15 footer.


Except for her


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2021)

For some strange reason, I want scallops for dinner. Any idea how that might’ve happened, @Paul Drake ??


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Some good scenes . My favorite gator movie is Crawl. Lots of chomping, blood and action. No shortage of gator scenes. Plus it’s in Florida during a Hurricane so it seems like it could potentially happen . Daughter and father are trapped in the basement with gators trying to escape . They make it up to the house and so do the gators. It’s thrilling and the acting is real good.
> 
> View attachment 4982644View attachment 4982645


They was worried over in La after Ida. Those fuckers gotta go somewhere. They can’t grab trees.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

We're having scalloped meat, AKA hamburgers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

We got too high and are binge watching Perry. It’s going to rain at high tide. Sad clown. Soooo stoned.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Be careful and no texting while driving


I was the passenger today. Had scampi for lunch yum.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We got too high and are binge watching Perry. It’s going to rain at high tide. Sad clown. Soooo stoned.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


>


And pretty hungry, damn me.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

I just rolled my 3rd 2g joint for the day. 

I'm ready for a nap now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They make pills too. I have some and when I'm in a hurry I'll take one, actually 1/2 of one. Patches are too slow


Do they make you jittery or give you a headache?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I just rolled my 3rd 2g joint for the day.
> 
> I'm ready for a nap now.


Nap or coma?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

ate chicken chunks leftover from hooters  bout to nap so very, bigly, and hard. Two hours at least.
Phew glad I didn’t have to work today…


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nap or coma?


I have been accused of putting myself into a weed hybernation, that usually takes an indica though. I'm smoking about a 70% sativa right now, so just really high and chill. Heading to Lowes pretty soon, I rather enjoy the hardware store while high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> ate chicken chunks leftover from hooters  bout to nap so very, bigly, and hard. Two hours at least.
> Phew glad I didn’t have to work today…


Hooters? The bar? Think I might get into some stretchy clothes and take a nap myself. 



RetiredToker76 said:


> I have been accused of putting myself into a weed hybernation, that usually takes an indica though. I'm smoking about a 70% sativa right now, so just really high and chill. Heading to Lowes pretty soon, I rather enjoy the hardware store while high.


 I think a 2 gram joint of straight up sativa would still put me in a coma, or maybe a panic attack who knows lol. I'm surprised you can function in public when you're that high.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have been accused of putting myself into a weed hybernation, that usually takes an indica though. I'm smoking about a 70% sativa right now, so just really high and chill. Heading to Lowes pretty soon, I rather enjoy the hardware store while high.


How can you possibly remember what you went in for?

I'd be all like, check out the new toilets or somethin.
I'm easily distracted.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Sunday driver appropriate name I think


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

I tell you what she fucking rocks that violin or for our Southern Brothers and sisters the fiddle


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 8, 2021)

Ever since I found the delta 8 company called Denex, I've stopping using legal THC carts. They're just too expensive when you smoke a lot. Now I don't get super baked but it for sure takes the edge off. I even feel stoned. I've been using the distillate with premixed terps. So far I've tried the OG Kush, King Louie, Runtz, and Gelato. All have good flavor. I also recently tried the shatter with added skywalker og terps and found that to be pretty decent as well. Prob wont buy it again but it was worth the try. I'll stick to the distillate. They just had a BOGO 50% sale and its the only time I buy it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Ever since I found the delta 8 company called Denex, I've stopping using legal THC carts. They're just too expensive when you smoke a lot. Now I don't get super baked but it for sure takes the edge off. I even feel stoned. I've been using the distillate with premixed terps. So far I've tried the OG Kush, King Louie, Runtz, and Gelato. All have good flavor. I also recently tried the shatter with added skywalker og terps and found that to be pretty decent as well. Prob wont buy it again but it was worth the try. I'll stick to the distillate. They just had a BOGO 50% sale and its the only time I buy it.


Chalk one up for Delta 8 I do believe that is the first decent thing I've heard about it I'd rather smoke flower but my wife was gracious enough to lend me her cartridge


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I tell you what she fucking rocks that violin or for our Southern Brothers and sisters View attachment 4982753the fiddle


She's got one of those smiles that's infectious.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

These guys are something else also


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chalk one up for Delta 8 I do believe that is the first decent thing I've heard about it I'd rather smoke flower but my wife was gracious enough to lend me her cartridge


I love smoking flower too but it tends to get me constantly clearing my throat which annoys me. I also haven't grown anything good yet that I can even get to that level recently lol. Someone here was using the shatter and its what led me to it. I can smoke during work and still function. Also has zero residual smells.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Ok time for bagpipes


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's got one of those smiles that's infectious.


She kinda reminds me of an alt Lisa Loeb but not as hot lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think a 2 gram joint of straight up sativa would still put me in a coma, or maybe a panic attack who knows lol. I'm surprised you can function in public when you're that high.









12 years of preventing back surgery has my tolerance at stupid.

Also, I was never one who had anxiety issues with weed, any strain of weed reduces my stress and daily anxiety sativa just keeps me awake and focused. Indica turns me into a lump on the couch, awake but useless.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How can you possibly remember what you went in for?


I don't, I always forget something and come home with something we didn't really need but is fun.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they make you jittery or give you a headache?


Nope, no jitter and they prevent me from getting a headache. ;D You?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, no jitter and they prevent me from getting a headache. ;D You?


Regular brewed coffee is like almost an instant headache, jitters and sleep problems. I don't get that from sweetened powdered coffees like nescafe or soda.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Regular brewed coffee is like almost an instant headache, jitters and sleep problems. I don't get that from sweetened powdered coffees like nescafe or soda.


Fructose poisoning!

PS Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's got one of those smiles that's infectious.


Hmm, that's what you call it, eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 12 years of preventing back surgery has my tolerance at stupid.
> 
> Also, I was never one who had anxiety issues with weed, any strain of weed reduces my stress and daily anxiety sativa just keeps me awake and focused. Indica turns me into a lump on the couch, awake but useless.
> 
> ...


That would be brutal for you if you had to buy it! I tend to avoid sativas and mainly smoke indicas or indica dominant hybrids. Couch lock is what I'm looking for, I generally don't smoke during the day. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok time for bagpipesView attachment 4982774View attachment 4982775


The only song that I really like that has bagpipes. Hard to believe it's so old, it could play on the radio today. 








Romulanman said:


> She kinda reminds me of an alt Lisa Loeb but not as hot lol


She was cute in a nerdy geek kinda way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They make pills too. I have some and when I'm in a hurry I'll take one, actually 1/2 of one. Patches are too slow


Vivarin and No-doz


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fructose poisoning!
> 
> PS Sorry I couldn't help myself.


You almost made me spit my plum out!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You almost made me spit my plum out!


Bob?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Bob?


corrected before you quoted.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You almost made me spit my plum out!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Bob?


If it is she's doing it wrong


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> corrected before you quoted.


I know lol; couldn't think of a way to save myself so I was caught with my pants down as it were


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> corrected before you quoted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmm, that's what you call it, eh?


What do you call it? hmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

@Singlemalt saw this thought of you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4982804


Do you have a shadow server or something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you call it? hmmm


I call it "the come hither smile"


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a shadow server or something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Make sure you save all the crazy shit I post when @DarkWeb gives me access to his account.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Make sure you save all the crazy shit I post when @DarkWeb gives me access to his account.


It's more fun if you just run a dictionary demon at the account for a brute force attack. They are so confused. It's cute.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's more fun if you just run a dictionary demon at the account for a brute force attack. They are so confused. It's cute.


Have you ever done that? I have the setting turned on that sends an email when I log on. 

@DarkWeb has been wussing out on our bet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I call it "the come hither smile"


That's any smile isn't it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4982809
> @Singlemalt saw this thought of you.


Ingredients?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ingredients?


Label says Tomato & Sliced Olives. I didn't get any. The whole Cucina & Amore sort of made it suspect even though it said Product of Italy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's any smile isn't it?


No, I've been told I have a certain smile at times like I'm looking at a meal on the hoof


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Label says Tomato & Sliced Olives. I didn't get any. The whole Cucina & Amore sort of made it suspect even though it said Product of Italy.


Digital Price tags? Are you grocery shopping at Futurama?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Label says Tomato & Sliced Olives. I didn't get any. The whole Cucina & Amore sort of made it suspect even though it said Product of Italy.


yeah, the fuckers fell for BS US style marketing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, I've been told I have a certain smile at times like I'm looking at a meal on the hoof


I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know what any of that means.


You've had a soft protected life


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You've had a soft protected life


Pretty sure that's not what you meant. 

I moved out of my parents place at 18... most millennials are living at their parents place into their late 20's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever done that? I have the setting turned on that sends an email when I log on.
> 
> @DarkWeb has been wussing out on our bet


Just giving you time.........you probably will win.....you did call spring.....wait didn't it snow after you put away your winter stuff?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Digital Price tags? Are you grocery shopping at Futurama?


Edwards Commissary  Sort of annoying the cart doesn't self-scan and you just whip out your phone and walk to your car. Oh well I'm sure Space Force has that at their commissaries.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2021)

I am hoping to do a roof tomorrow and Friday. Just a 12X18 porch roof, but it has some rotten plywood and at least 1 bad rafter, so I have to open it up, and it's attached to the house so I have to mesh with the existing shingles. Going to put ice and snow under the shingles this time as it doesn't have a real steep pitch! 

I do have help...Just hoping it doesn't need all new plywood or anything too crazy, and that the rain holds off. We were supposed to start today but it is raining 

I am so sick of working on other houses...it's been all summer while my own place goes neglected...Hopefully not to much longer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Gonna get my teeth any minute now. Yea me!
I'M SO HUNGRY 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Space Force has that at their commissaries.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Edwards Commissary  Sort of annoying the cart doesn't self-scan and you just whip out your phone and walk to your car. Oh well I'm sure Space Force has that at their commissaries.


And here I am reading paper signs like some 21st century schmuck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am hoping to do a roof tomorrow and Friday. Just a 12X18 porch roof, but it has some rotten plywood and at least 1 bad rafter, so I have to open it up, and it's attached to the house so I have to mesh with the existing shingles. Going to put ice and snow under the shingles this time as it doesn't have a real steep pitch!
> 
> I do have help...Just hoping it doesn't need all new plywood or anything too crazy, and that the rain holds off. We were supposed to start today but it is raining
> 
> I am so sick of working on other houses...it's been all summer while my own place goes neglected...Hopefully not to much longer.


Use ladders......not chairs......okay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just giving you time.........you probably will win.....you did call spring.....wait didn't it snow after you put away your winter stuff?


I think it snowed and melted a couple times after I called it. 

I don't want to eat a hot pepper, tapping out on that unless we come up with another bet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gonna get my teeth any minute now. Yea me!
> I'M SO HUNGRY
> 
> SH420


How long have you been waiting? Your life is so stressful


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it snowed and melted a couple times after I called it.
> 
> I don't want to eat a hot pepper, tapping out on that unless we come up with another bet.


And I don't want you to find out I'm @Singlemalt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And I don't want you to find out I'm @Singlemalt


Nope you're not Mediterranean, I can tell.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And I don't want you to find out I'm @Singlemalt


Those AI account bots are something else, aren't they


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And I don't want you to find out I'm @Singlemalt


Just think of the fun you could have


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4982883


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And here I am reading paper signs like some 21st century schmuck.
> 
> View attachment 4982891


Ahhh the paste making aisle!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gonna get my teeth any minute now. Yea me!
> I'M SO HUNGRY
> 
> SH420


Pics of the first thing you eat


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope you're not Mediterranean, I can tell.


Sure?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the first thing you eat


There's so much room for a Mrs @shrxhky420 joke. Somebody do it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the first thing you eat


Yeah Shark, I suggest tacos autentico


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's so much room for a Mrs @shrxhky420 joke. Somebody do it!


You indeed are little Miss instigator lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure?


Well not now


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's so much room for a Mrs @shrxhky420 joke. Somebody do it!


I think you just did it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well not now


Don't play poker for money or favors


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure?


Hair's a dead giveaway


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You indeed are little Miss instigator lol


Soft protected instigator


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hair's a dead giveaway
> View attachment 4982899


Glen!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hair's a dead giveaway
> View attachment 4982899


Need to see his wardrobe. @DarkWeb got any slim fitting tailored dress shirts?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to see his wardrobe. @DarkWeb got any slim fitting tailored dress shirts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to see his wardrobe. @DarkWeb got any slim fitting tailored dress shirts?


Yeah, I have some nice clothes too.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's so much room for a Mrs @shrxhky420 joke. Somebody do it!


Don't need teeth to do that.


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know what any of that means.


Interpreted

@Singlemalt is "the boy your mom may have warned you about"


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Use ladders......not chairs......okay


I'll probably not fall off a roof, since I am afraid of heights...Luckily this one is only about 8-10' high, and honestly even that makes me queasy!!

Going to be a very busy couple of days between everything going on...Can't wait til Saturday to dabbtilthedeath!


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Interpreted
> 
> @Singlemalt is "the boy your mom may have warned you about"


"Parley vous a humma humma?"
Extra credit if you know where THAT quote came from.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't need teeth to do that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Parley vous a humma humma?"
> Extra credit if you know where THAT quote came from.


Google says Cheech and Chong


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Google says Cheech and Chong


That's cheating. Who said it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Google says Cheech and Chong


Google killed trivia like @raratt kills a joke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Interpreted
> 
> @Singlemalt is "the boy your mom may have warned you about"


All of them, she warned me about all of them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All of them, she warned me about all of them.


And look what happened


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Google killed trivia like @raratt kills a joke


It was on YOU...lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

10 seconds Bob...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's cheating. Who said it?


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


It was Cheech's character Herbie, not Tommy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And look what happened


I owe her a big hug!


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

For Science...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I owe her a big hug!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was Cheech's character Herbie, not Tommy.


Damn! 50/50 chance lol I didn't know they had a animated movie. Gonna have to check that out


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn! 50/50 chance lol I didn't know they had a animated movie. Gonna have to check that out


I can remember Cheech and Chong records from the 70's that we listened to stoned, but I can't remember what dinner was 2 days ago...meh.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll probably not fall off a roof, since I am afraid of heights...Luckily this one is only about 8-10' high, and honestly even that makes me queasy!!
> 
> Going to be a very busy couple of days between everything going on...Can't wait til Saturday to dabbtilthedeath!


Step away from the table and chair!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Parley vous a humma humma?"
> Extra credit if you know where THAT quote came from.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the table and chair!


I think there is a sliver of glass in my one cut at the base of my thumb. Either that or I missed a stitch, which I didn't! There's like a pimple that hurts like hell...Probably will preform surgery with a razor blade soon. 

Gotta get to bed...Tomorrow is probably not going to be good


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think there is a sliver of glass in my one cut at the base of my thumb. Either that or I missed a stitch, which I didn't! There's like a pimple that hurts like hell...Probably will preform surgery with a razor blade soon.
> 
> Gotta get to bed...Tomorrow is probably not going to be good


It'll push out. Stitch or glass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)

Okay.......


wtf... 




don't need to know...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It'll push out. Stitch or glass.


You'd be a laid back birthing partner


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You'd be a laid back birthing partner


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think there is a sliver of glass in my one cut at the base of my thumb. Either that or I missed a stitch, which I didn't! There's like a pimple that hurts like hell...Probably will preform surgery with a razor blade soon.
> 
> Gotta get to bed...Tomorrow is probably not going to be good


Use an 11 blade Xacto and just open the skin a little and squeeze. I'm with you it's probably glass and little exploration won't hurt. Use heat to clean the Xacto blade, rinse with H2O2 and some Neosporin when you're done.

G'night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2021)

I did it on purpose. I gave up tacos and burgers and steak just for you.



LOL

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did it on purpose. I gave up tacos and burgers and steak just for you.
> 
> View attachment 4983052
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2021)

I need to learn how to eat again. It's really weird. Already bit my cheek twice. 
My 1st instinct was to chew with my front teeth. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Morning coffee Jeff 

SH420


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning coffee Jeff
> 
> SH420


What's up bro, long time no see.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> What's up bro, long time no see.


My man! It's been a minute. Good to see you around! What's been good in your world? 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning coffee Jeff
> 
> SH420


Just tell that you are not working yet or still lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My man! It's been a minute. Good to see you around! What's been good in your world?
> 
> SH420


Everyone is still alive, what more can I ask for?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Morning





Rain came through....and man did it come down. Totally forgot about covering my wood


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just tell that you are not working yet or still lol


Thought about getting on. I'll wait another hour before I start. Last 2 days have been 15 hrs each. My C.O.O. finally is realizing that I'm busy. I got 2 open recs for new buyers. I just got to hang in there a little longer. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday, kinda wish it was Friday. 



shrxhky420 said:


> I did it on purpose. I gave up tacos and burgers and steak just for you.
> 
> View attachment 4983052
> 
> ...


Glad you're sorted, bet your smile looks great!

That pineapple is gonna get you a sad or angry reaction from @Singlemalt


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning  how are you feeling today?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't dance. I strategically flail. :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't dance. I strategically flail. :]


you can't do it wrong.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Til an eye gets taken out and everyone is looking at me...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning  how are you feeling today?



rain rain rain
Cat got out again smh we need to have the back porch rescreened. I’m ready to move.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Til an eye gets taken out and everyone is looking at me...


Ironic choice of words.

That's why we have two.



Paul Drake said:


> rain rain rain
> Cat got out again smh we need to have the back porch rescreened. I’m ready to move.


Bummer, did you get him back? Why would you ever want to give up that view?

During lunch with my mom yesterday she suggested that we sell or rent out our place and move into their house. I said I'd think about it... I figured saying Hell No! would be rude.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


>


There's some crazy fascination surrounding the girl in that video. 





__





Fans of the girl in the Safety Dance Video | Facebook


Fans of the girl in the video for Safety Dance.




www.facebook.com













The Mystery of the Manic Safety Dancer


One of the more peculiar internet obsessions is to do with the absurd popularity of Canadian New Wave synth-poppers Men Without Hats. The Montreal outfit were founded at the end of the seventies by…




berryapercu.wordpress.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


>


I just posted this a couple days ago. Got it out of my head. Thanks for sticking it back in there


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Ear worms don't care about you, they just wanna dance!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ironic choice of words.
> 
> That's why we have two.
> 
> ...


Yeah Barbie did. Neither of us can do the work here anymore.
She mows now because of my arm and it’s fuckn up her neck and back. We’ve got two acres. It’s too much for us.
Plus the new neighbors, her friends, treat her like a fuckn property manager. She mows their yard and takes care of their mail, etc. Well fuck that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah Barbie did. Neither of us can do the work here anymore.
> She mows now because of my arm and it’s fuckn up her neck and back. We’ve got two acres. It’s too much for us.
> Plus the new neighbors, her friends, treat her like a fuckn property manager. She mows their yard and takes care of their mail, etc. Well fuck that.


A condo sounds more your speed. Sucks that her friends are taking advantage of her.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's some crazy fascination surrounding the girl in that video.



Not sure why internet cheddar heads are fascinated with her, at least not anymore. A quick googling and she's still around and kicking. spent the last decade as editor for Cosmo (UK then US) and moved onto consulting. Arguably surpassed her dad, he was editor for The Daily Mail tabloid. Cosmo is a considerable upgrade. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louise_Court


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah Barbie did. Neither of us can do the work here anymore.
> She mows now because of my arm and it’s fuckn up her neck and back. We’ve got two acres. It’s too much for us.
> Plus the new neighbors, her friends, treat her like a fuckn property manager. She mows their yard and takes care of their mail, etc. Well fuck that.


Happy I didn't move


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Til an eye gets taken out and everyone is looking at me...


Not everyone. Keep in mind someone is now missing an eye

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not everyone. Keep in mind someone is now missing an eye
> 
> SH420


But don't they have two? Or am I at a pirate party? With rum involved it's even worse for everyone...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But don't they have two? Or am I at a pirate party? With rum involved it's even worse for everyone...


Eye! Them be the ones! 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy I didn't move


Where you moving to? I need a cool neighbor!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Eye! Them be the ones!
> 
> SH420


 Text me your smile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy I didn't move


They don't have snow in Florida.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't have snow in Florida.


Correct but I’ve seen it twice. One time it was on the water at the stone crab restaurant.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where you moving to? I need a cool neighbor!


You forgot lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You forgot lol


I guess so


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ironic choice of words.
> 
> That's why we have two.
> 
> ...


Is that a bad idea?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I guess so


I hate it when ear worms feast on stored data.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 9, 2021)

Morning RIU  .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a bad idea?


It's out in the middle of nowhere. I'd have nothing to do and probably go insane. It's also more than an hours drive from my partner's work on a good day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU View attachment 4983249 .


Hi Stranger


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 9, 2021)

Back home and sleeping in my own bed . Now to figure out how to function without the opps in my coffee. Time to give my liver a break from vacation .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

I love this new watch..........it congratulated me for exercising.....lol I was shaking some salt and iso, cleaning my bong


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday, kinda wish it was Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY MOTHER FUCK!! It's Thursday AGAIN!!! I did Thursday yesterfuckingday god damn it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> HOLY MOTHER FUCK!! It's Thursday AGAIN!!! I did Thursday yesterfuckingday god damn it


Hopefully you get to repeat something fun that you did yesterday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's out in the middle of nowhere. I'd have nothing to do and probably go insane. It's also more than an hours drive from my partner's work on a good day.


Gotcha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Gotcha


And I can't live without my people.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> HOLY MOTHER FUCK!! It's Thursday AGAIN!!! I did Thursday yesterfuckingday god damn it


it’s been like Groundhog Day for the last week . Drink ,eat, drink some more , eat . Wake and repeat . Hard being the only pothead in the group 



Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully you get to repeat something fun that you did yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4983258


You’re to quick for me to keep up . Need a vacation from the vacation.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> HOLY MOTHER FUCK!! It's Thursday AGAIN!!! I did Thursday yesterfuckingday god damn it


Thursday night noir baby


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome back @JustRolling :]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And I can't live without my people.


But think of the actual grow you could have! You could AirBnB your place in the city and set up a business in your mom's place  I've seen what you grow. Book out the days you wanna stay in your city place. You could do this!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Howdy all....hope everyone is good....

woke up this morning to a mild 68F and with a low dew point  which is surprising.....guess that high is moving towards up.....high today 99F

Coffee is up and ready to rock.....

Now time for the barbacoa taco's today.......

and as a PSA.....stay away from fresh moonshine......ugh.....damn that tasted good.....one to many swigs last night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy all....hope everyone is good....
> 
> woke up this morning to a mild 68F and with a low dew point  which is surprising.....guess that high is moving towards up.....high today 99F
> 
> ...


Moonshine, fresh. Gotcha. I’m on it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But think of the actual grow you could have! You could AirBnB your place in the city and set up a business in your mom's place  I've seen what you grow. Book out the days you wanna stay in your city place. You could do this!


Mentally I couldn't handle it. I don't know anyone there so I'd be even more isolated. Mom's not being realistic either, if she lives to 90 she's going to need the money from that house.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 9, 2021)

Sorry guys gonna have to step out for awhile . My nephew just had their second child and they knew there was a growth on the liver . Had a biopsy done and it’s fucking cancer . Doing ct scan to see if it’s spread to lungs . They’re at one of the top children’s hospitals in the nation but St. Jude was the first thing that popped in my head .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Sorry guys gonna have to step out for awhile . My nephew just had their second child and they knew there was a growth on the liver . Had a biopsy done and it’s fucking cancer . Doing ct scan to see if it’s spread to lungs . They’re at one of the top children’s hospitals in the nation but St. Jude was the first thing that popped in my head .


Bless you and hope for the best. Neonatal oncologists are some of god's people where ever they are.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Moonshine, fresh. Gotcha. I’m on it.


you go girl.......the freshest is the best...just fyi.....

and if you wanna flavor it .....think jolly ranchers...that will knock your socks off


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you go girl.......the freshest is the best...just fyi.....
> 
> and if you wanna flavor it .....think jolly ranchers...that will knock your socks off


I’ve had fresh with fruit that melted overnight. I love moonshine.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday, kinda wish it was Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My smile didn't change. Not having molars isn't really noticeable to the outside world.

Today I'll have a Hawaiian style hamburger. Yup added pineapple! 

Lol it's good but probably not. Lol

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Yay, another pineapple heathen!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My smile didn't change. Not having molars isn't really noticeable to the outside world.
> 
> Today I'll have a Hawaiian style hamburger. Yup added pineapple!
> 
> ...


I was going to recommend an excellent Mexi restaurant in King City, but I can see you aren't interested in fine cuisine any longer; mores the pity


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I was going to recommend an excellent Mexi restaurant in King City, but I can see you aren't interested in fine cuisine any longer; mores the pity


In his defense he didn't call it by the P word


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve had fresh with fruit that melted overnight. I love moonshine.


me too.....

that's why last night i was surprised when a friend came over and gave a jar of his

still felling the after effects......

damn barbacoa...kick in and soak up this stuff


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

It's like he senses pineapple talk on the horizon... @Singlemalt you just get a tingle when someone says the p word?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's like he senses pineapple talk on the horizon... @Singlemalt you just get a tingle when someone says the p word?


Wrong P word. ;D as I remember, Malt said he didn't care if you put pineapple on your flat bread, just don't call it pizza.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's like he senses pineapple talk on the horizon... @Singlemalt you just get a tingle when someone says the p word?


Morelike wretching nausea


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

I can only eat 1/2 a Pineapple. gives me diaper rash.


Edit: Never on pizza!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Morelike wretching nausea


Do you like any other types of fruity and savory breads? Is pineapple the only offender, because it's not traditional?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve had fresh with fruit that melted overnight. I love moonshine.


My kin were moonshiners in beattyville kentucky.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry dear, you guys attacked pizza;* you wish to eat pineapple on baked flat bread go for it*. Just come up with it's own unique name versus co-opting a revered traditional and honored name


There we go ^^^


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

OMG can't believe they brought this back........


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My kin were moonshiners in beattyville kentucky.


nice....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me too.....
> 
> that's why last night i was surprised when a friend came over and gave a jar of his
> 
> ...


Nice guy. I’ve a great grandfather that distributed on horse back. Word was he killed a pirate in the woods.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Do you think there is a barrel of some ancient wonder moonshine somewhere in those woods?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

My bad ass partner of the day. Name of Sparkee


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you think there is a barrel of some ancient wonder moonshine somewhere in those woods?


No


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Awwww, boo. I guess I'll go treasure hunt elsewhere


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Sorry guys gonna have to step out for awhile . My nephew just had their second child and they knew there was a growth on the liver . Had a biopsy done and it’s fucking cancer . Doing ct scan to see if it’s spread to lungs . They’re at one of the top children’s hospitals in the nation but St. Jude was the first thing that popped in my head .


Good luck. I'll send some positive thoughts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nice guy. I’ve a great grandfather that distributed on horse back. Word was he killed a pirate in the woods.


yeah he is....me and him always barter things ....js

this was his way of paying me back as it were........good stuff....nice and smooth going down....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awwww, boo. I guess I'll go treasure hunt elsewhere


Yeah I wouldn’t go tromping around in there. You’re libel to not come out. That shit is like gold. It doesn’t get lost and forgotten. Jmho


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you think there is a barrel of some ancient wonder moonshine somewhere in those woods?


they're have been people going into old house and finding liquoir in the walls and stuff.......it's happened down here....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they're have been people going into old house and finding liquoir in the walls and stuff.......it's happened down here....


Probably prohibition


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Probably prohibition


yeah prolly.....

i think Barn found some old articles like that.........


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

I would have tried finishing it before they got there, rather than build a wall around it... But imagine finding that kinda cache in the basement walls...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I would have tried finishing it before they got there, rather than build a wall around it... But imagine finding that kinda cache in the basement walls...


I think they just stuck it in the walls


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Why did I bring that chair in here? ttyl I’ve got company.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I would have tried finishing it before they got there, rather than build a wall around it... But imagine finding that kinda cache in the basement walls...


when you make gallons and gallons of it....gotta hide it somewhere before the police come find you....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why did I bring that chair in here? ttyl I’ve got company.


ttyl


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> when you make gallons and gallons of it....gotta hide it somewhere before the police come find you....


In a stock car ready to go…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My smile didn't change. Not having molars isn't really noticeable to the outside world.
> 
> Today I'll have a Hawaiian style hamburger. Yup added pineapple!
> 
> ...


Oh okay, I was thinking full set. 

Kinda wish I had some pineapple.

I'm having air fried chicken and fructose


----------



## mudballs (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh so this is where budman has been sequestered.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Oh so this is where budman has been sequestered.


yep.....how's it going


----------



## mudballs (Sep 9, 2021)

Im good...autumn mornings past 2 days got me liking life in tx again.here comes the sweet spot


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Im good...autumn mornings past 2 days got me liking life in tx again.here comes the sweet spot


nice...

not down this direction, we are still in the throws of summer heat....gonna be a 99 to 100 here and in SE-stern counties as well

hows the project going


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...
> 
> not down this direction, we are still in the throws of summer heat....gonna be a 99 to 100 here and in SE-stern counties as well
> 
> hows the project going


This guy bugging ya? I think I can take him.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...
> 
> not down this direction, we are still in the throws of summer heat....gonna be a 99 to 100 here and in SE-stern counties as well
> 
> hows the project going


Awww ur just out of its reach huh...i saw 65 degrees yesterday morning and 68 this morning,
omg rapture to the senses, hope that jet stream pops you some relief sooner than later.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like any other types of fruity and savory breads? Is pineapple the only offender, because it's not traditional?


breads have nothing to do withit, I'm not a big fan of sweets, but fruity breads don't bother me in general. I may not eat them, as I said not especially fond of sweets


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> breads have nothing to do withit, I'm not a big fan of sweets, but fruity breads don't bother me in general. I may not eat them, as I said not especially fond of sweets


There is no shame in not having a sweet tooth. Probably good for your teeth, actually... 
I love getting naan with fruit chutney and nuts cooked in


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> breads have nothing to do withit, I'm not a big fan of sweets, but fruity breads don't bother me in general. I may not eat them, as I said not especially fond of sweets


Here is more data; I'm not fond of Chinese sweet/sour or that German sweet/sour dish; because sweet


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Awww ur just out of its reach huh...i saw 65 degrees yesterday morning and 68 this morning,
> omg rapture to the senses, hope that jet stream pops you some relief sooner than later.


yeah this morning wasn't to bad.......it's just the afternoon heat that gets us this direction that dry heat.......next week should be nice.....bout 90 for a high....these 100's....ugh


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There is no shame in not having a sweet tooth. Probably good for your teeth, actually...
> I love getting naan with fruit chutney and nuts cooked in


LOL, dear I have no shame;I'm quite content with myself


----------



## mudballs (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah this morning wasn't to bad.......it's just the afternoon heat that gets us this direction that dry heat.......next week should be nice.....bout 90 for a high....these 100's....ugh


Jet stream forecast 


Nope ur boned for another week


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, dear I have no shame;I'm quite content with myself


Good, I wouldn't have you any other way <3
Plus, I can take all your sweets when you aren't paying attention and you probably won't care


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Jewish breakfast pizza.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There is no shame in not having a sweet tooth. Probably good for your teeth, actually...
> I love getting naan with fruit chutney and nuts cooked in


I like fruitcake


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like fruitcake


Same.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Are you guys flirting?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Budman and mudballs? Seems like it...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Budman and mudballs? Seems like it...


Oh noooo girl


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good, I wouldn't have you any other way <3
> Plus, I can take all your sweets when you aren't paying attention and you probably won't care


Except the dark chocolate; thats mine!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you guys flirting? View attachment 4983359


Always, You should of seen my Dr. face yesterday after I asked her for Viagra. Priceless.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake Detective Agency. 
Madison 5-1911


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Except the dark chocolate; thats mine!


Good, I'm allergic


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Always, You should of seen my Dr. face yesterday after I asked her for Viagra. Priceless.


How much that cost now?

Edit: the viagra that is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

GO BUCS


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Slow down, there’s more babe


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Jet stream forecast
> View attachment 4983349
> 
> Nope ur boned for another week


well crap....well at least we are gonna get the NW dry wind.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Slow down, there’s more babe


Unbridled love makes me hungry.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How much that cost now?
> 
> Edit: the viagra that is


Not sure, Should get it delivered tomorrow. I'll let you know. (my tongue neck is tired).


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unbridled love makes me hungry.


I dunno, bridles might be fun too... don't count them out


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, bridles might be fun too... don't count them out


There you go 




I’m out
Laters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, bridles might be fun too... don't count them out


You might be too kinky for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You might be too kinky for me.


likely story


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> likely story


I'm pretty vanilla, no bridels in my bedroom.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You might be too kinky for me.


28/7...


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)

Giddy up, I need a riding crop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm pretty vanilla, no bridels in my bedroom.


sure........uh huh.....i'm not the one make plastic penis's with my 3d printer......


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Tailpipes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sure........uh huh.....i'm not the one make plastic penis's with my 3d printer......


They weren't actually usable.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They weren't actually usable.


Wrong material?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They weren't actually usable.


I have starter buttons here. We can find a way!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wrong material?


3d prints with an FDM printer are porous, bacteria would get in, bad things would happen. You would need a SLA printer with food safe resin. Sex shop is probably easier.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3d prints with an FDM printer are porous, bacteria would get in, bad things would happen. You would need a SLA printer with food safe resin. Sex shop is probably easier.


looks like someone has done some research....hmm


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3d prints with an FDM printer are porous, bacteria would get in, bad things would happen. You would need a SLA printer with food safe resin. Sex shop is probably easier.


Makes sense! I've never tried 3d printing, so I didn't know what kind of materials you can put in them, or if they're interchangeable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like someone has done some research....hmm


I'm willing to send you one if you'd like to do a test insertion and report back. 




Rsawr said:


> Makes sense! I've never tried 3d printing, so I didn't know what kind of materials you can put in them, or if they're interchangeable.


If you hold a print in your hand you can see the layers and ridges.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wrong material?


Size queens


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm willing to send you one if you'd like to do a test insertion and report back.
> 
> View attachment 4983391
> 
> ...


see i knew you have some kink in ya......u turned one into a tickler......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> see i knew you have some kink in ya......u turned one into a tickler......


I can't remember who found that model. I think it was @Metasynth, I even paid for it lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't remember who found that model. I think it was @Metasynth, I even paid for it lol.


What other things do you make? Or is it too expensive to derp around with too often?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What other things do you make? Or is it too expensive to derp around with too often?


It's surprisingly cheap and exactly the same tech as a cnc router, just using an iron head and feeder motor. I bought it to make decorations for a shower. 

I made clips for my scrog net. The first version was not very good and I had problems with the clips popping off as the plants grew, but I learned from that. 



V2 redesign was significantly stronger and worked really well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

As I've said an unrealized engineer


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Awesoooome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> As I've said an unrealized engineer


I seriously considered manufacturing and selling a scalable clip in scrog system for gorilla tents, but it would take me a week to make a single 4 x 4 system. 3d printers are too slow and the cost of an injection mold is outrageous.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I seriously considered manufacturing and selling a scalable clip in scrog system for gorilla tents, but it would take me a week to make a single 4 x 4 system. 3d printers are too slow and the cost of an injection mold is outrageous.


That sounds cool. Do you think you might expand upwards to a larger/faster printer? How large of a thing can you make in one piece? I know a lot of models are pieced together after printing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I seriously considered manufacturing and selling a scalable clip in scrog system for gorilla tents, but it would take me a week to make a single 4 x 4 system. 3d printers are too slow and the cost of an injection mold is outrageous.


what would be your cost projection???


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I seriously considered manufacturing and selling a scalable clip in scrog system for gorilla tents, but it would take me a week to make a single 4 x 4 system. 3d printers are too slow and the cost of an injection mold is outrageous.


Actually I'm talking school, post grad degree in Engineering; and get techs todo the grunt work. You are a natural


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds cool. Do you think you might expand upwards to a larger/faster printer? How large of a thing can you make in one piece? I know a lot of models are pieced together after printing...


Probably not, I haven't turned it on in a long time. FDM (filament based) has gone as far as it can go with speed, maybe a few mm per second faster but that's about it. Metal additive manufacturing is the future, but the entrance fee is so high that it's out of reach for the general hobbyist. Resin is cool and I've played with it a bit, but it's carcinogenic and using PPE kinda turned me off. 



Singlemalt said:


> Actually I'm talking school, post grad degree in Engineering; and get techs todo the grunt work. You are a natural


I would love to honestly. I wouldn't qualify for engineering post grad with a business degree... at least not here where the enrollment is so high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what would be your cost projection???


for that 3x3 v2 took four days to print so about $1.60 in power and just over $17 in filament plus my time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's surprisingly cheap and exactly the same tech as a cnc router, just using an iron head and feeder motor. I bought it to make decorations for a shower.
> 
> I made clips for my scrog net. The first version was not very good and I had problems with the clips popping off as the plants grew, but I learned from that.
> View attachment 4983406
> ...


Function and Style!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

I'll wait until I can print burritos, then. 
Seems like such a neat little technology...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll wait until I can print burritos, then.
> Seems like such a neat little technology...


You can get a pancake printer today!





__





PancakeBot 2.0 PNKB01BK2 - Pancake Printer, Black : Amazon.ca: Office Products


PancakeBot 2.0 PNKB01BK2 - Pancake Printer, Black : Amazon.ca: Office Products



www.amazon.ca


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll wait until I can print burritos, then.
> Seems like such a neat little technology...


hey i thought about taco's, but that seems a little cost preventative


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can get a pancake printer today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could eat a pancake of my own face?! Neat!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for that 3x3 v2 took four days to print so about $1.60 in power and just over $17 in filament plus my time.


ok 4 days and basically $20 to make.......now lets consider mark up from there for your time...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok 4 days and basically $20 to make.......now lets consider mark up from there for your time...


I would also either need to buy the high cfm kit and the price varies depending on the size of the tent, or buy galvanized tubing and design a secure method for connecting to the tent. 









Gorilla Grow Tent Indoor Grow Room High CFM Kit


Gorilla Grow Tent Accessories High CFM Kit helps prevent your indoor grow tent walls from sucking in due to negative pressure from exhaust systems.




www.gorillagrowtent.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would also either need to buy the high cfm kit and the price varies depending on the size of the tent, or buy galvanized tubing and design a secure method for connecting to the tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks fairly easy to put together......for me i would concentrate on the 4 pole system.....cause that system goes from a 2 x 2.5 all the way to a 5x5 tent, and it looks like the bigger the tent the more your gonna need....but for talking sake lets keep going on the 3x3 for cost speculation........so we are down to the $20 production and electricity.....now we need to factor your time, shipping, filament replacement and a percentage mark up............for a little dinero in your pocket....


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 9, 2021)

And on a related note I woke & boked with the recent harvest of Barney's blue cheese auto. No cure on it, just dried and jared. I think its very potent. I can't speak to taste as I suffer from allergies. It's really nice when you can grow your own meds.ths older I get the more I look for things like thc-v, cbd, cbg, etc. My theory is that the entourage effect is real and it affects our health and well being. I want that. 
Sometimes though, I want racy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> And on a related note I woke & boked with the recent harvest of Barney's blue cheese auto. No cure on it, just dried and jared. I think its very potent. I can't speak to taste as I suffer from allergies. It's really nice when you can grow your own meds.ths older I get the more I look for things like thc-v, cbd, cbg, etc. My theory is that the entourage effect is real and it affects our health and well being. I want that.
> Sometimes though, I want racy.


that's down the hall and on the right.....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks fairly easy to put together......for me i would concentrate on the 4 pole system.....cause that system goes from a 2 x 2.5 all the way to a 5x5 tent, and it looks like the bigger the tent the more your gonna need....but for talking sake lets keep going on the 3x3 for cost speculation........so we are down to the $20 production and electricity.....now we need to factor your time, shipping, filament replacement and a percentage mark up............for a little dinero in your pocket....


Do you think there would be any demand? Would someone be willing to pay $50± for a scrog net frame? I'm not entirely sure I would.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think there would be any demand? Would someone be willing to pay $50± for a scrog net frame? I'm not entirely sure I would.


Most likely so.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think there would be any demand? Would someone be willing to pay $50± for a scrog net frame? I'm not entirely sure I would.


that's the ultimate question, would someone pay? How can you test the market is another question? another question is do you wanna sell them as a kit in the beginning or each, just in case you break one or two....or like in a 5x5 you have this one section your using the other section is open for clones etc etc....you wouldn't use that many.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I seriously considered manufacturing and selling a scalable clip in scrog system for gorilla tents, but it would take me a week to make a single 4 x 4 system. 3d printers are too slow and the cost of an injection mold is outrageous.


@Laughing Grass 
You do the prototype, then farm it out to a production shop. Have them do that part....ship back to you, package then sell


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 

and make sure you get a patient as well


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think there would be any demand? Would someone be willing to pay $50± for a scrog net frame? I'm not entirely sure I would.


You need it to cost pennies.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Most likely so.


Sincere thoughts. Many are clueless. Or just lazy. 

Scrog clips are nylon zip ties here and a net from $1 synthetic masonry cord, hand carved net needle and a gauge plate. LMAO. 

I thought Canadians tied their own bassenettes at 1-2 years. 

Work it if you can


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

hey are they're any cannabis related shows coming up.....just had an idea about a booth at a trade show like that...this way you can show them off.....the you can work the sale pitch to them.......kind of a startup advertising thing


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Except the dark chocolate; thats mine!


Now we gotta talk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> You do the prototype, then farm it out to a production shop. Have them do that part....ship back to you, package then sell


I know the owner's wife from Agile Manufacturing near here. They're a full 3d print job shop. I don't see how it could be done for pennies unless it's injection molded. For fun I uploaded the model for a quote $401.88 for 100 pieces. This probably isn't viable.





BudmanTX said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> and make sure you get a patient as well


That could get expensive! Patents are per country. $400 in Canada alone.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Sincere thoughts. Many are clueless. Or just lazy.
> 
> Scrog clips are nylon zip ties here and a net from $1 synthetic masonry cord, hand carved net needle and a gauge plate. LMAO.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking, most people probably aren't as OSD about aesthetics as I am.

Oh well it was a thought


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

so u already have a prototype? am i correct?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so u already have a prototype? am i correct?


Yup I still have the 52 that I printed and the stl file to make more. I think it would be equally cool to give the model away and be able to see my design in someone's tent. Lots of people have printers, they just have no idea how to solid model.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now we gotta talk.


Rock, Paper, Scissors?

I'm in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know the owner's wife from Agile Manufacturing near here. They're a full 3d print job shop. I don't see how it could be done for pennies unless it's injection molded. For fun I uploaded the model for a quote $401.88 for 100 pieces. This probably isn't viable.
> 
> View attachment 4983532
> 
> ...



You need to shop around for other shops. And 100 is nothing. You be better to order more for better pricing. 100 would be good to test if it will sell or possible pre orders. But you're not going to make money on them.

Edit : Sorry got a call in the middle


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to shop around for other shops. And 100 is nothing. You need to order more than that for better pricing.


basically bulk wins and it will drive the price down.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know the owner's wife from Agile Manufacturing near here. They're a full 3d print job shop. I don't see how it could be done for pennies unless it's injection molded. For fun I uploaded the model for a quote $401.88 for 100 pieces. This probably isn't viable.
> 
> View attachment 4983532
> 
> ...


can you set that site up to maybe 500? and ck the price??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to shop around for other shops. And 100 is nothing. You need to order more than that for better pricing.


I'll try a few more and see what I can find, from a cost perspective I think this is a product that answers a question nobody asked. 



BudmanTX said:


> can you set that site up to maybe 500? and ck the price??


$1950 still $3.88 a piece.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll try a few more and see what I can find, from a cost perspective I think this is a product that answers a question nobody asked.
> 
> 
> 
> $1950 still $3.88 a piece.


Well like you said it might be a better fit with injection manufacturing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

But then you need a mold and those aren't cheap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well like you said it might be a better fit with injection manufacturing.


Cult3d is $24 each forgelabs is $13 each, none of them seem to offer volume discount. $3.88 suddenly sounds like a good price. 

oh well I'm over it lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll try a few more and see what I can find, from a cost perspective I think this is a product that answers a question nobody asked.
> 
> 
> 
> $1950 still $3.88 a piece.


how many do you need to do a 3x3 tent???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how many do you need to do a 3x3 tent???


52, 13 per bar so $201


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 52, 13 per bar so $201


and you said you can almost sell them for $50 if you do them correct??? if that is.....use the money you get from them to get the patient, and then license them.....let them make them while you get a cut for the licensing fee...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Or come up with a better design. Price wise and manufacturing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and you said you can almost sell them for $50 if you do them correct??? if that is.....use the money you get from them to get the patient, and then license them.....let them make them while you get a cut for the licensing fee...


$50 was just some random number that I pulled out of my ass, not really based on anything. I think i have to look at this pragmatically and ask myself a few questions. If someone came to me with this idea would I invest in it or would I buy the end product? I think the answer to both questions is no. So easy to go broke being married to your own ideas. 

as @MICHI-CAN pointed out, most people use zipties and string.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now we gotta talk.


Nothin to talk about. It's a private biz arrangement with Rsawr and me; my sweets and she wants what I don't like, and she agreed to my conditions. Early bird


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $50 was just some random number that I pulled out of my ass, not really based on anything. I think i have to look at this pragmatically and ask myself a few questions. If someone came to me with this idea would I invest in it or would I buy the end product? I think the answer to both questions is no. So easy to go broke being married to your own ideas.
> 
> as @MICHI-CAN pointed out, most people use zipties and string.


work with it...ok....

plus it's a bitch cutting down zipties of the tubes, and redoing them, while with ur product, all you have to do is cut the string and leave them, nice and neat...js


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)

I like the entrepreneurship but I'm with Mitch on this one - it's pretty hard to beat screw mount zipties @ less than .06 cents ea.



https://www.amazon.com/GTSE-Black-Screw-Mount-Cable/dp/B07VBWK773/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=tie+wrap+screw+mount&qid=1631226087&sr=8-8


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)

Pet rocks made millions.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pet rocks made millions.


My pet rocks were feral


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My pet rocks were feral


The feral ones are edgy bastards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

One thing this industry has.....is people that spend money on shit they don't need........

Nutrient lines took the marketing strategies of wine and craft beer.......the label and bullshit sells


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2021)

If you can't profit from the crop? Profit from the widgets thing. LMAO.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Wow, I woke up to, well idk wtf is goin on.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wow, I woke up to, well idk wtf is goin on.


Sis, I never know what’s going on. But I did some work for my girlfriends mom today…she paid in cash. This is how she paid me. Pretty sure she sells cocaine…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sis, I never know what’s going on. But I did some work for my girlfriends mom today…she paid in cash. This is how she paid me. Pretty sure she sells cocaine…
> 
> View attachment 4983634


Hahaha

Tell her you’ll take dabs next time. Love you brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2021)

Dinner time… roasted tri tip with a red wine Demi glacé reduction, baked potato, and baby arugula with a Parmesan lemon vinaigrette


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dinner time… roasted tri tip with a red wine Demi glacé reduction, baked potato, and baby arugula with a Parmesan lemon vinaigrette
> 
> View attachment 4983725


I'd eat that!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dinner time… roasted tri tip with a red wine Demi glacé reduction, baked potato, and baby arugula with a Parmesan lemon vinaigrette
> 
> View attachment 4983725


I can almost taste the beef...Looks delicious! Perfection!!

I requested my buddy whos house I was working on today to bring me KFC, and he did. I am gonna treat myself to a good meal or 2 soon!

Off to beddy bye for another early busy day tomorrow. I cheated and did a few dabs tonight, purely for medicinal reasons.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dinner time… roasted tri tip with a red wine Demi glacé reduction, baked potato, and baby arugula with a Parmesan lemon vinaigrette
> 
> View attachment 4983725


Hun, someone jizzed on your potato! That's a feature right??


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that!


I'd wrestle you for it, jizz and all!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd wrestle you for it, jizz and all!


It was so tasty that I pulled one of those “I’m full, but still going in for seconds” moves.




Absolutely no regrets


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It was so tasty that I pulled one of those “I’m full, but still going in for seconds” moves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your food is a work of art. You're just incredible.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dinner time… roasted tri tip with a red wine Demi glacé reduction, baked potato, and baby arugula with a Parmesan lemon vinaigrette
> 
> View attachment 4983725


I don't hate you    

I'm gonna cook up a tri tip tomorrow or whatever day Saturday is

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't hate you
> 
> I'm gonna cook up a tri tip tomorrow or whatever day Saturday is
> 
> SH420


When you find out let me know! I redid Thursday today so it's either ....... Yeah I dunno


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you can't profit from the crop? Profit from the widgets thing. LMAO.


The guys that made the real money in the gold rushes were the supply salesmen and hospitality purveyors


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2021)

GO BUCS





now to bed


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 10, 2021)

Happy Friday, off to work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Happy Friday, off to workView attachment 4983897


That’s when you add marijuana


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


What’s up Jeff? How’s that youngster?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

How’s your wood @DarkWeb 
Fire it up?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday!

52° this morning, jacket and seat warmers weather.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up Jeff? How’s that youngster?


I'm sick and witch youngster are you talking about granddaughters or my baby boy or 35 year old son?lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm sick and witch youngster are you talking about granddaughters or my baby boy or 35 year old son?lol


Sorry to hear that!
Your adopted grandson.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday!
> 
> 52° this morning, jacket and seat warmers weather.


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday!
> 
> 52° this morning, jacket and seat warmers weather.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Morning,  how's things in your world today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

We stayed up 'till 2am shooting the breeze, dog was up at six to pee. How come pets never sleep in?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> Your adopted grandson.


He was a Foster to adopt that did not go through but we keep tabs on him thanks for asking


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning,  how's things in your world today?


Well, big surprise but it’s raining.
But the BUCS won! (Football american) lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We stayed up 'till 2am shooting the breeze, dog was up at six to pee. How come pets never sleep in?


Good lord, get a cat and then tell me about it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4983917


I don't remember feeling like that in Hurricane Andrew lived in Homestead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well, big surprise but it’s raining.
> But the BUCS won! (Football american) lol


Rain for the weekend too?

Can't believe you watch football?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't remember feeling like that in Hurricane Andrew lived in Homestead


I was in Lake Worth.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Morning






Happy Friday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rain for the weekend too?
> 
> Can't believe you watch football?


Yes for the weekend. It’s so depressing!

I only watch the Bucs and Florida State. Otherwise that’s winobarbie’s thing.

Damn you were up late!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your wood @DarkWeb
> Fire it up?


Wet....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning.

Me as Friday arrives.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes for the weekend. It’s so depressing!
> 
> I only watch the Bucs and Florida State. Otherwise that’s winobarbie’s thing.
> 
> Damn you were up late!


bummer  

She didn't get home until after 10. Last trip tho.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was in Lake Worth.


Trying to remember but failing where is that I have not lived since 92 and a lot of pot smoking ok maybe the stroke might have something to do with it lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Trying to remember but failing where is that I have not lived since 92 and a lot of pot smoking ok maybe the stroke might have something to do with it lol


Palm Beach


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Trying to remember but failing where is that I have not lived since 92 and a lot of pot smoking ok maybe the stroke might have something to do with it lol


Yeah all that should affect your memory boss.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Good morning, what fun things have you got planned for today?


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 10, 2021)

Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .

This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .
> 
> This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


Wow, she's already a tough one!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, what fun things have you got planned for today?


Work! :] 
You?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .
> 
> This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


Probably the best news you could hope for.  hang in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Work! :]
> You?


Definitely not working! Well maybe some laundry but that's it. Hang out and do nothing is the plan.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .
> 
> This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


Praying for all of you Rollie. I feel the same and you’re part of the morning make me smile club.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely not working! Well maybe some laundry but that's it. Hang out and do nothing is the plan.


Can I bring my clothes over?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Can I bring my clothes over?


lol the more the merrier.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .
> 
> This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


That's very good news. 



Paul Drake said:


> Can I bring my clothes over?


My first thought was, aren't you wearing them. 

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .
> 
> This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


Happy it's going good


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's very good news.
> 
> 
> *My first thought was, aren't you wearing them*.
> ...


LOL me too!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL me too!


The gutter can be a very comfy mind space!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol the more the merrier.


Oh wait, my real wife is doing it. You’re off the hook internet wife.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The gutter can be a very comfy mind space!


And busy


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's very good news.
> 
> 
> My first thought was, aren't you wearing them.
> ...


Not when I get there and take them off.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not when I get there and take them off.


Ok then I guess we know who's not invited to my house!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely not working! Well maybe some laundry but that's it. Hang out and do nothing is the plan.


Good, don't let work get you  It's clingy.
Hanging out and doing nothing sounds great!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh wait, my real wife is doing it. You’re off the hook internet wife.
> View attachment 4983961


I kinda miss lockdown when we shared chores.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda miss lockdown when we shared chores.


Retirement is kind of like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

and I killed the thread


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok then I guess we know who's not invited to my house!


Depends on the status of the laundry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Retirement is kind of like that.


I thought alright everyone is gonna have to live like I do


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Depends on the status of the laundry.


Whew, saved me from murderer status! Thanks

My laundry is never really done, dogs wear belly bands, retired, stinky old man, and of course me


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and I killed the thread


Idk wtf is up with @DarkWeb but I hope he’s cooking or prepping.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whew, saved me from murderer status! Thanks
> 
> My laundry is never really done, dogs wear belly bands, retired, stinky old man, and of course me


Wait. What? Murderer status? I thought we could swim.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk wtf is up with @DarkWeb but I hope he’s cooking or prepping.


Good
Morning beautiful. Happy Friday !


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk wtf is up with @DarkWeb but I hope he’s cooking or prepping.


Figuring that out, maybe meatloaf


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good
> Morning beautiful. Happy Friday ! View attachment 4983964


Followed guy for a while and made me smile as I smoked a joint


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good, don't let work get you  It's clingy.
> Hanging out and doing nothing sounds great!


I used to have a job and was a productive member of society. Hated every second of it. 



curious2garden said:


> Retirement is kind of like that.


Only 30 years to go. 
I'm not complaining, she's out of the house ten hours a day. Wish she wouldn't leave her clothes inside out tho.... that drives me insane!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good
> Morning beautiful. Happy Friday ! View attachment 4983964


That’s that land of honhalee??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whew, saved me from murderer status! Thanks


Speaking of thread killers... @tyler.durden 






Annie your top ten favorites


@curious2garden that's what I keep thinking the thread says. So any who what is 10 of your favorite things?



rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good
> Morning beautiful. Happy Friday ! View attachment 4983964


Very nice and happy! I love the gator's smile.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s that land of honhalee??


Yes. I hope your have a most excellent weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice and happy! I love the gator's smile.


Thanks. I hope you have a spectacular weekend !


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s that land of honhalee??


For the kids who won't get the reference


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. I hope you have a spectacular weekend !


I hope you do too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes. I hope your have a most excellent weekend.


Backatcha Doc


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Sooooo


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used to have a job and was a productive member of society. Hated every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put them away as found. That should invite conversation on the matter.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Put them away as found. That should invite conversation on the matter.
> 
> View attachment 4983968


I spent years on surgery call. Even today when I take my clothes off I leave them in a particular order and my shirt is always inside out, quicker and easier to put on. It's also why I wear all black. I can dress in the dark and everything matches. One day my husband turned my clothes right side and folded them.

Phone goes off, I crawl outta bed and reach for my clothes stack, gone, motherfucker is gone. So the light goes on and I'm absolutely pissed, shrieking obscenities, good days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Figuring that out, maybe meatloaf


I'm researching ingredients for the dinner earlier in the thread @Metasynth put up.
Gonna do the tri tip on the rotisserie.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU ! You guys help me more than you know. I can come in here and guaranteed a smile . Your willingness to help a stranger , the sarcasm and joking around but still keep things real . So I want thank you all .
> 
> This morning I learned that the cancer hasn’t spread and my grandniece was baptized before they took her down to surgery to remove the lower right lobe of her liver . She’ll be in the hospital for a while because of her size and chemo therapy .


Do you mind if I have her add to my wife prayer list?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Put them away as found. That should invite conversation on the matter.
> 
> View attachment 4983968


You're trying to start a fight?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

okay what did i do now.........sheesh....

Morning ladies and gent.....hope everyone is okie dokie........

woke up this morning to a cool 67F kinda nice without humidity.........high today 97F.....

Coffee is up and it's hot

now to hit these tamales......picked up 4 of them....chicken and jalopeno..........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely not working! Well maybe some laundry but that's it. Hang out and do nothing is the plan.


 well s*** that helps out figuring out what that strange noise in the basement is that laundry monster dammit it stirs again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used to have a job and was a productive member of society. Hated every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes for more efficient sniffing


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're trying to start a fight?


That's hawt!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That's hawt!


Does it remind you of the Sicilian family gatherings of your youth?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Makes for more efficient sniffing


Ummm gross!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Does it remind you of the Sicilian family gatherings of your youth?


Not really; at those the women just yelled and shouted; the men threw punches. This reminds me of Jr Hi, under the throes of burgeoning adolescence, and the various clique girls airing their differences and airing other things as well


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ummm gross!


Hey, some people make a lotta money selling their used undies...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ummm gross!


Whaat?! You don't like how she smells?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not really; at those the women just yelled and shouted; the men threw punches. This reminds me of Jr Hi, under the throes of burgeoning adolescence, and the various clique girls airing their differences and airing other things as well


I'm mouthy, but I've never been in an actual fight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whaat?! You don't like how she smells?


Not enough to sniff dirty clothes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm mouthy, but I've never been in an actual fight.


Well, you are Canadian


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not really; at those the women just yelled and shouted; the men threw punches. This reminds me of Jr Hi, under the throes of burgeoning adolescence, and the various clique girls airing their differences and airing other things as well


Mostly at mine it occurred between the young girls in the kitchen. Guys did not go there so maybe you never got to see it. The middle aged women were working too hard to really intervene and grandma didn't give a shit as long as no food was used as a weapon. We usually had, oops, I mean they usually had flour on their hands, pie crust making fights.

It usually ended with hair pulling or sobbing at which point grandma would say clean it up. You obeyed, she was mean, had a broom and wasn't afraid to use it.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, you are Canadian


She has her moose take them out?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She has her moose take them out?


In Vietnam that had a different meaning


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not enough to sniff dirty clothes.


Mores the pity. I loved how my ex smelled; when it was my turn to do laundry she'd leave me something on the top of her clothes pile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, you are Canadian





Rsawr said:


> She has her moose take them out?


Big sister enforcer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Mores the pity. I loved how my ex smelled; when it was my turn to do laundry she'd leave me something on the top of her clothes pile


Pillows, sweaters that's fine, but once it's in the hamper no.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big sister enforcer.


Hiding behind a scary family member knows no international borders... good point.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big sister enforcer.


Yeah I'm going with @Rsawr's moose. It had a different meaning for some of my gen and I can't get that image outta my head.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hiding behind a scary family member knows no international borders... good point.


I've wrote a few cheques my ass couldn't cash and had to call her in. 



curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm going with @Rsawr's moose. It had a different meaning for some of my gen and I can't get that image outta my head.


Do tell!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

what happened to the dinosaur fetish thread?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've wrote a few cheques my ass couldn't cash and had to call her in.
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!


We'll leave the moose stories to @Singlemalt I'm sure he has actual visual references. Mine are all second hand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what happened to the dinosaur fetish thread?


What was wrong with that!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

yum good tamales.......good coffee....

already had a couple of customers drool......and also be a butt.........

should be a good day.....

and why does the wife buy me these....especially since i still have a qt jar 3/4 full....think she's trying to get me drunk....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

@Paul Drake fire in the bowl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What was wrong with that!


IKR must have been a troll or something, still you guys had me howling lasy night. Funny stuff!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake fire in the bowl
> 
> View attachment 4983988


What? You didn't run Paul through the processing shed,... did you??


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR must have been a troll or something, still you guys had me howling lasy night. Funny stuff!


I know, I should have saved a few of those lol 



MICHI-CAN said:


> What? You didn't run Paul through the processing shed,... did you??


Smoked......


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> .......snip.......
> 
> 
> 
> Smoker......


mmmmmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What? You didn't run Paul through the processing shed,... did you??


Nope


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake fire in the bowl
> 
> View attachment 4983988


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Xray saids no my finger saids maybe sure looks like something is trying come out the side


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Xray saids no my finger saids maybe View attachment 4984051sure looks like something is trying come out the side


Infection.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Xray saids no my finger saids maybe View attachment 4984051sure looks like something is trying come out the side


@curious2garden


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden


Careful she'll have you strengthening your core!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Careful she'll have you strengthening your core!


I mean, if the advice is coming from Annie, I usually listen to it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Xray saids no my finger saids maybe View attachment 4984051sure looks like something is trying come out the side


Mine look like that but I’ve got RA


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if the advice is coming from Annie, I usually listen to it.


Hey brother


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey brother


Hey sis! Just about to fire up the torch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if the advice is coming from Annie, I usually listen to it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey sis! Just about to fire up the torch


Dab a little, we’ll several dabs, for me.

I found my torch under my pillow the other day? lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab a little, we’ll several dabs, for me.
> 
> I found my torch under my pillow the other day? lol


I have like 6. I find torches all over the place. Under my bathroom sink? Yeah, that story checks out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have like 6. I find torches all over the place. Under my bathroom sink? Yeah, that story checks out.


How’s your daughter?


dabbing with you


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your daughter?
> 
> 
> dabbing with you


She’s awesome. She’s starting to form opinions and has a cool little imagination.

Favorite things include going to the beach, swinging on our swing, and playing in the dirt. She also enjoys drawing, tea parties, and dogs.



But really, going to the beach is #1


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if the advice is coming from Annie, I usually listen to it.


She's the best!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> She's the best!


Yeah, she really is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Xray saids no my finger saids maybe View attachment 4984051sure looks like something is trying come out the side


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4984069


Faster and better than I could draw. Although I believe Jeff to be of Cyborg origins. HMMMM?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> She's the best!


that she is......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

So it is a race to see who pops first me or @manfredo


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She’s awesome. She’s starting to form opinions and has a cool little imagination.
> 
> Favorite things include going to the beach, swinging on our swing, and playing in the dirt. She also enjoys drawing, tea parties, and dogs.
> 
> ...


I love her already


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Faster and better than I could draw. Although I believe Jeff to be of Cyborg origins. HMMMM?


Well the wife does call me or her own personal Terminator


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Call the wife does call me or her own personal Terminator


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

And here I thought we were going to the Oasis in player one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought we were going to the Oasis in player one


I have not experienced an "Oh? Eh sis." In a long time. Should contact her. But what the is my question?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Shatter sale 40% off @Metasynth i think I’m gonna try strawberry fields.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

That reminds me @MICHI-CAN


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Show it come on that's some funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Xray saids no my finger saids maybe View attachment 4984051sure looks like something is trying come out the side


I need to know the history of your finger and you; trauma, arthritis, run in with glass, most importantly run in with aliens? If you have a clear xray let's assume it's arthritis and if I'm wrong whatever the foreign body is will expel itself in due time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4984069


Immediately where my mind went.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Show it come on that's some funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!


I've shared already. A bit distracted at the moment. 

Reward for sincerity in security? Or bummed how long I've tried to grow grass in the pathway? 

He feels bad. I guess I smoke more as I order nematodes for next season. Damn moles.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need to know the history of your finger and you; trauma, arthritis, run in with glass, most importantly run in with aliens? If you have a clear xray let's assume it's arthritis and if I'm wrong whatever the foreign body is will expel itself in due time.


The damn Alien Probe my finger with a wood sliver


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've shared already. A bit distracted at the moment.
> 
> Reward for sincerity in security? Or bummed how long I've tried to grow grass in the pathway?
> 
> He feels bad. I guess I smoke more as I order nematodes for next season. Damn moles. View attachment 4984100View attachment 4984101


Get yourself some hognose snakes you should have some in your area well I think


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Get yourself some hognose snakes you should have some in your area well I think


Not so common here. We had a large garter snake. I think it passed on. Nematodes are the cure for moles. Only loss are fireflies for a year. They kill the grubs. Mole food. And skunks as well. I use about every 3-4 years.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The damn Alien Probe my finger with a wood sliver


Maybe it’s a silver sliver


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe it’s a silver sliver


As long as it's not a silver bullet, he should pull through ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

not the Coors.....say it isn't so


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

It's coming..........who's ready? @BobBitchen I know you are


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey sis! Just about to fire up the torch


You and me too...Dabblicious Friday is here.....My f***ing roof job is done, except for the cleanup on the ground, and hopefully within the next 2 hours I will no longer be a landlord!!!! Everything is done and signed by both me and the buyer, it's just the lawyers dicking around! 

Yee fucking ha!! Cheeseburger than torch!!~ Supposed to be a nice weekend. 


Luma is here in town too 



https://lumafestival.com/


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's coming..........who's ready? @BobBitchen I know you are


@Bobby schmeckle would be right at home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's coming..........who's ready? @BobBitchen I know you are


reported


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Bobby schmeckle would be right at home.


Did I know that? I don't remember lol @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> reported


Sure you want to draw attention to the penis........in your avatar


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Alright people. Just finished degrading my grill with slummings. Wish the family would quit babying me and ask for a primal cut.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

haha think she's trying to do what i did.......well untill the powers that b took it off......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure you want to draw attention to the penis........in your avatar


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's coming..........who's ready? @BobBitchen I know you are


Hell yea !!
I've been upgrading my car "camper" all summer. I installed a 16" monitor, upgrade from watching on my iphone.
Climbed in back last week to check it out, watched one of my favorites, Candide's One of Those Days 2..
felt the stoke


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Hell yea !!
> I've been upgrading my car "camper" all summer. I installed a 16" monitor, upgrade from watching on my iphone.
> Climbed in back last week to check it out, watched one of my favorites, Candid's One of Those Days..
> felt the stoke


Sweet! That's gonna be great. 

I paid for my season passes the other day. 10 weeks to go https://www.killington.com/culture/world-cup-fis-ski-racing/killington-cup


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sweet! That's gonna be great.
> 
> I paid for my season passes the other day. 10 weeks to go https://www.killington.com/culture/world-cup-fis-ski-racing/killington-cup


Do you go to the Race ?
IKON ?
I really enjoy watching the USST train in the spring @ Mammoth.
Mikaela is amazing to watch & a really nice girl, stops & takes pix with the kids, always smiling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Do you go to the Race ?
> IKON ?
> I really enjoy watching the USST train in the spring @ Mammoth.
> Mikaela is amazing to watch & a really nice girl, stops & takes pix with the kids, always smiling.


I let people tell me how they can't get around when that's going on. That packed every room in the state. It's busy everywhere.

No iKon for me. I go local. You ever use your iKon over here?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I let people tell me how they can't get around when that's going on. That packed every room in the state. It's busy everywhere.
> 
> No iKon for me. I go local. You ever use your iKon over here?


As much as I HATE crowds too, Id like to see a world Cup race once.
Iv only skied as far East as Colorado, And up North, eh.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 10, 2021)

Update and some good news so far .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> As much as I HATE crowds too, Id like to see a world Cup race once.
> Iv only skied as far East as Colorado, And up North, eh.


Well sounds like you got the pass......now you just need to go on tour


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

As I so wish I could broadcast my wife's superior intellect while I watch in utterly gleefull joy her insanity over dropping a cigarette behind a steel freezer in a concrete room.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Update and some good news so far .View attachment 4984226


Terrific


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Update and some good news so far .View attachment 4984226


Great to here sounds like it's time to smoke a celebration joint!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Great to here sounds like it's time to smoke a celebration joint!!!


Or dab


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Update and some good news so far .View attachment 4984226


The wife told me to tell you that she and her prayer group will continue to pray for her and you yuppers she add you to just her way


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 10, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN that looks delicious to me .


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Great to here sounds like it's time to smoke a celebration joint!!!


I had a beer and a bowl  .


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife told me to tell you that she and her prayer group will continue to pray for her and you yuppers she add you to just her way


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4984310


Tacos El Caporal beef wet with everything for the win. Can't do fake meat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Let there be fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Not a bad night here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2021)

@Metasynth - thanks for the inspiration for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

There be coffee there to he he he Hopefully you are all have a GREAT weekend


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not a bad night here View attachment 4984323


Hoping for some energy from food. Starving with my taste and smell off.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hoping for some energy from food. Starving with my taste and smell off.


I bet not even hot spices working


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I bet not even hot spices working


I get fake hot to an extreme. Real foods I still enjoy. Vegetables, beef and smoke are only things close to memories. Ho hum.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hoping for some energy from food. Starving with my taste and smell off.


I'm not even sure if I could cook withnot being able to smell and taste how do you manage that by the drool factor in the house


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not even sure if I could cook withnot being able to smell and taste how do you manage that by the drool factor in the house


I don't know. Messes with my timing baking the worst. I could smell done. I just have a feel thing. And left overs are a rarity.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't know. Messes with my timing baking the worst. I could smell done. I just have a feel thing. And left overs are a rarity.


 and you bake two man I don't even know how to bake I just started learning how to do brownies and maybe a lemon bars


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> and you bake two man I don't even know how to bake I just started learning how to do brownies and maybe a lemon bars


I can't stand preservatives. Bread is the worst when you add conditioners. 

And the wife wanted me to make honey gram rice crispy treats tomorrow. Not baking. I prefer leavened goods.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 10, 2021)

My dog has the munchies too !


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Metasynth - thanks for the inspiration for tonight's dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4984324


I'd eat that....so when is dinner.....asking for a friend..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> and you bake two man I don't even know how to bake I just started learning how to do brownies and maybe a lemon bars


Oh? Baking! In the oven, gill or smoker? He He He!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Wow that pot pie looks absolutely delicious my teeth are hurting looking at the others and I don't even have teeth


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wow that pot pie looks absolutely delicious my teeth are hurting looking at the others and I don't even have teeth


Ok thanks that got me rolling!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wow that pot pie looks absolutely delicious my teeth are hurting looking at the others and I don't even have teeth


Me too. Sweets I hate. Savory with a flaky buttery crust and homemade all. I'm in. 

I'll bludgeon you with a banquet pot pie or facsimile. LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Me too. Sweets I hate. Savory with a flaky buttery crust and homemade all. I'm in.
> 
> I'll bludgeon you with a banquet pot pie or facsimile. LOL


 I'd sink my gums into that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd sink my gums into that


Yeppers you'd be watching live action Walter at work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Random thought doctor talks about stem cell for my spine wife has me watch a movie or show call dr. Death what the what


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeppers you'd be watching live action Walter at work


I watch this and say hellyeah!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Random thought doctor talks about stem cell for my spine wife has me watch a movie or show call dr. Death what the what


What is unethical about growing a spine? OOPS! Politics.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Oh man you had to bring up the p word


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Lol lol lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh man you had to bring up the p word


Presumed innocent?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

Do you know how hard it is to eat pea salad why you're laughing


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oh? Baking! In the oven, gill or smoker? He He He!View attachment 4984348View attachment 4984349View attachment 4984350View attachment 4984352View attachment 4984353View attachment 4984354


Ooh ooh! I like pie!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you know how hard it is to eat pea salad why you're laughing


No. I do know how hard it is to quit laughing after launching a green bb or two though. Put the spoon down.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No. I do know how hard it is to quit laughing after launching a green bb or two though. Put the spoon down.


Oh yeah did I mention I have no teeth little f****** are hard to chew or smash lol I had to put it down


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh yeah did I mention I have no teeth little f****** are hard to chew or smash lol I had to put it down


Damn it! I'm trying to hit a bong here. Can I get breath?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn it! I'm trying to hit a bong here. Can I get breath?


Well I'm trying to eat pea salad


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm trying to eat pea salad


It sounded like you and Odin shared. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Now now don't go getting jealous


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now now don't go getting jealous


Sounds like he is cutting traveling costs to see us. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds like he is cutting traveling costs to see us. LOL.


Kind of sounded like he was offering us a room but I didn't think his basement was done yet


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Kind of sounded like he was offering us a room but I didn't think his basement was done yet


As if our occupying the space would not shred some fabric of reality.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

The fabric of reality why did I just get an instant image of Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The fabric of reality why did I just get an instant image of Simon and Garfunkel


I would not know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I would not know.


That good I'd be worried if you did lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That good I'd be worried if you did lol


And this is Friday for who? 

TY. Quiet and boring here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And this is Friday for who?
> 
> TY. Quiet and boring here.


Well maybe they are doing what @DarkWeb had suggested we do


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well maybe they are doing what @DarkWeb had suggested we do


And where are they after the first 5-10 minutes? 

So let's get baked. What we smoking. How and when? Who's in? Beats pills!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And where are they after the first 5-10 minutes?
> 
> So let's get baked. What we smoking. How and when? Who's in? Beats pills!


Sunday driver vape pen all I got right now but I'm down


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

What do you see in the flames


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do you see in the flamesView attachment 4984443


Hopefully not what I see. A bit twisted I may yet still be.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hopefully not what I see. A bit twisted I may yet still be.


We all have a dark side one man's dream is another man's nightmare


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We all have a dark side one man's dream is another man's nightmare


Those poor men. I've been dreaming of late.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 10, 2021)

Had to edit. Pardon me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Had to edit. Pardon me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Had to edit. Pardon me.


"Locole?" Like racoon, squirrel and chipmunk? 

Double toke and pass it back the way it came. Oh boy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Had to edit. Pardon me.


Wasn't sure if I should say excuse you or laugh


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 10, 2021)

Finally smoke my own worm ridden bud.Now about those rhymes....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2021)

Good Saturday, people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Morning






Watching the sun burn off all this wet. 

LOL hope my plants don't burn......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2021)

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

Coffee, dabs, and a chocolate cupcake! And maybe go cleanup the shingles on the ground and repaint the porch roof. I am soooo far behind schedule.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

Good morning. It’s a solemn day. Make the best of every day you get friends.
Dab time and then dishes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

Yep, cleanup it is



New porch roof, my final big project at this flipper!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2021)

I got the munchies again. Guess I should have used Canadian bacon to keep in theme.

Jalapeno Pommes Frites, multigrain French toast with top dressing


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Yay bud rot  what a shitty season


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yay bud rot  what a shitty season


You gonna get something?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You gonna get something?


Been using regalia but I've been picking off so much the last week. It's just been so freaking wet....wether it's raining or super humid. Seriously, I have never seen so many mushrooms grow like I have this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm deep into flower and I don't know if I want to spray again. I don't like spraying anything in flower.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2021)

Yikes, are any of them gonna get to harvest?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yikes, are any of them gonna get to harvest?


I hope I'll get enough. But everyday I'm picking off more and more


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2021)

Fuck. It's Saturday @curious2garden . I seriously lost another day. No wonder I didn't have a meeting this morning. 

Ahhhhh, good coffee to you all, As @Jeffislovinlife would say. Oh and Jeff, this is, legit, your song. Loving life is what you do. Oh and coffee 






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope I'll get enough. But everyday I'm picking off more and more


Sorry to here that you are going though it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fuck. It's Saturday @curious2garden . I seriously lost another day. No wonder I didn't have a meeting this morning.
> 
> Ahhhhh, good coffee to you all, As @Jeffislovinlife would say. Oh and Jeff, this is, legit, your song. Loving life is what you do. Oh and coffee
> 
> ...


Be like water my friend


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope I'll get enough. But everyday I'm picking off more and more


Can you do a winter indoor season to help keep you afloat?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you do a winter indoor season to help keep you afloat?


Yeah, I got something going.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I got something going.


Three steps ahead. BigbrainWeb!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be like water my friend












SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope I'll get enough. But everyday I'm picking off more and more


Have you tried a product like "Green Cure" fungicide? Main ingredient is Potassium bicarbonate. It works fairly well if you hammer the plants with it, and then rinse off when you harvest. Non-toxic. I use it in situations like yours


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

More coffee was needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you tried a product like "Green Cure" fungicide? Main ingredient is Potassium bicarbonate. It works fairly well if you hammer the plants with it, and then rinse off when you harvest. Non-toxic. I use it in situations like yours


Never heard of green cure but I have to look through my old brewing stuff I might have it.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2021)

Spraying sulfur on everything else within 15 ft has helped this year.
Bent all the garden sativas down after stretch, get more sun and don't drip on each other after morning dew.
So far so good. Look like early finishers. The porch plant gets plenty of light, wind.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of green cure but I have to look through my old brewing stuff I might have it.


There are other identical products, I just used that brand cuz I have it lol. I think Amazon has a generic
edit: They are classified as "organic" , 85% KCO4


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> There are other identical products, I just used that brand cuz I have it lol. I think Amazon has a generic
> edit: They are classified as "organic" , 85% KCO4


So I have.....

Potassium metabisulfite 
&
Potassium silicate

On hand or regalia


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I have.....
> 
> Potassium metabisulfite
> &
> ...


The metabisulfite may help as it's used to kill fungi in wine, I'd give it a shot while looking for the bicarb as it's likely more expensive since it's a specialty product


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

@DarkWeb the rate of application for the bicarb (85%) is 1-2 tablespoons/gal of water, spray to drip. So math up if using the metabisulfite


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @DarkWeb the rate of application for the bicarb (85%) is 1-2 tablespoons/gal of water, spray to drip. So math up if using the metabisulfite


I can't find anything, on if anyone uses it. Not just for this but any plant for that matter. 

Sun's out now and I don't think I'd find the bicarb local.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't find anything, on if anyone uses it. Not just for this but any plant for that matter.
> 
> Sun's out now and I don't think I'd find the bicarb local.


They don't for the metabisulfite as it's specialty for winemaking and more expensive. But it's purpose is fungicide for wine and won't hurt and worth the shot. If you have a local hydrostore they'd have the bicarb; it's mainly used for PM (powdery mildew) but known as a generic fungicide.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They don't for the metabisulfite as it's specialty for winemaking and more expensive. But it's purpose is fungicide for wine and won't hurt and worth the shot. If you have a local hydrostore they'd have the bicarb; it's mainly used for PM (powdery mildew) but known as a generic fungicide.



Think it should be at the same 85% ?
LOL local hydro store.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think it should be at the same 85% ?
> LOL local hydro store.......


Yeah as close to 85% as you can get,if not then you may have to hit it more frequently. The stuff is safe, not like Regalia etc.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I have.....
> 
> Potassium metabisulfite
> &
> ...





Singlemalt said:


> @DarkWeb the rate of application for the bicarb (85%) is 1-2 tablespoons/gal of water, spray to drip. So math up if using the metabisulfite





Singlemalt said:


> Yeah as close to 85% as you can get,if not then you may have to hit it more frequently. The stuff is safe, not like Regalia etc.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The stuff is safe, not like Regalia etc.


I thought Regalia was safe because it is a natural cure? I am dealing with some PM in flower at the moment.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought Regalia was safe because it is a natural cure? I am dealing with some PM in flower at the moment.


Regalia is "safe" but personally I wouldn't want to smoke it this close to harvest. Same with something like Spinosad or Bt. This close to harvest simple salts like the KCO4 are easy to rinse off when chopping. My age and shitty lungs I'm more cautious


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Well let's see.....

1/2 tbs in 1/4 gal and a little soap. Soaked the shit out of it.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep, cleanup it is
> 
> View attachment 4984614
> 
> ...





You're making me look bad. I still haven't gotten around to sealing the grout on my little 2X3 patch of wall. In my defense I have gone out gotten a job, bought a car, and rearranged my whole life in the last 2 weeks, but still slow down man.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

side boob with some Dawn dish soap


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> side boob with some Dawn dish soap


LOL what? Where?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2021)

Just exactly how emotionally unstable DOES one have to be to break out into tears multiple times during the course of the movie “Mars Attacks”??


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just exactly how emotionally unstable DOES one have to be to break out into tears multiple times during the course of the movie “Mars Attacks”??


ack.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 4984741
> 
> You're making me look bad. I still haven't gotten around to sealing the grout on my little 2X3 patch of wall. In my defense I have gone out gotten a job, bought a car, and rearranged my whole life in the last 2 weeks, but still slow down man.


Damn, bro!


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL what? Where?


And then there was soap dispensing boobs.

















__





Der sinnliche Shampoo-Spender als dicke Frauenbrüste : Amazon.de: Beauty


Der sinnliche Shampoo-Spender als dicke Frauenbrüste : Amazon.de: Beauty



www.amazon.de


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> And then there was soap dispensing boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the google suggestions a search for refills brought. Great Saturday to all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> And then there was soap dispensing boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably get soap in my eyes....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd probably get soap in my eyes....


We're gonna worry when you start bubble farting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're gonna worry when you start bubble farting.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

O shit just woke up from a grandkids overdose ha ha ha man that 3 and 5 year old kick my ass lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O shit just woke up from a grandkids overdose ha ha ha man that 3 and 5 year old kick my ass lol


Karate kid your old butt


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O shit just woke up from a grandkids overdose ha ha ha man that 3 and 5 year old kick my ass lol


My parents are in their 70's and they're home schooling my niece and nephew while my sister works, the kids are 3 and 5. I call in to make sure they haven't run my parents to their literal end. We just had a discussion as to whether sending my 11 year old to them to help would be a help or just more work. We haven't really come up with an answer other than "both." 

Feel for ya, man.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

That is hiya karate lol yes we play that game to he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My parents are in their 70's and they're home schooling my niece and nephew while my sister works, the kids are 3 and 5. I call in to make sure they haven't run my parents to their literal end. We just had a discussion as to whether sending my 11 year old to them to help would be a help or just more work. We haven't really come up with an answer other than "both."
> 
> Feel for ya, man.


I remember my mom telling me "Well I handled you..." when I was passing him off.......then a week later tell me "Holy Shit you never where this bad!" 

He's me X10 lol If he can't go over it he will go through it! And "Check out my new trick" and "I got skillz" comes out of him often........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

And arrrrrg with a hooked finger is pirate And that beats everything


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember my mom telling me "Well I handled you..." then a week later tell me "Holy Shit you never where this bad!"
> 
> He's me X10 lol If he can't go over it he will go through it! And "Check out my new trick" and "I got skillz" comes out of him often........


The mother's curse came back bit her on the bottom lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The mother's curse came back bit her on the bottom lol


LOL yes it did. I joked with her, she signed up for it! LOL

But I also wonder how much she forgot......it's been a few years lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember my mom telling me "Well I handled you..." when I was passing him off.......then a week later tell me "Holy Shit you never where this bad!"
> 
> He's me X10 lol If he can't go over it he will go through it! And "Check out my new trick" and "I got skillz" comes out of him often........



Apparently my nephew is as "bad as I was" with less warning, I would always announce I was going to misbehave and announce when I was done. He doesn't provide that courtesy. The report is that my niece is as curious and determined as I was, but is as quiet as my sister, so she's a sneaky little shit who claims perpetual innocence.

Mine is Dr. Jekyll and Ms. Hyde, she's an absolutely flawless perfectly behaved child for every other adult on this planet except her mother and me. Perfect grades, flawless citizenship, honors across the board; then she becomes teen-goth-roller derby-hellion who listens to no one as soon as she's home. I can already feel the car shaking with the early teen-angst bumps before it becomes the loggers road of potholes, destroyed shocks and ruptured tires that is the path through adolescents.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

I was my mother curse and she was gracious enough not to pass it on but I was told the world could not handle another one of me let alone something 10 ×me ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha evil laughter fades away


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Apparently my nephew is as "bad as I was" with less warning, I would always announce I was going to misbehave and announce when I was done. He doesn't provide that courtesy. The report is that my niece is as curious and determined as I was, but is as quiet as my sister, so she's a sneaky little shit who claims perpetual innocence.
> 
> Mine is Dr. Jekyll and Ms. Hyde, she's an absolutely flawless perfectly behaved child for every other adult on this planet except her mother and me. Perfect grades, flawless citizenship, honors across the board; then she becomes teen-goth-roller derby-hellion who listens to no one as soon as she's home. I can already feel the car shaking with the early teen-angst bumps before it becomes the loggers road of potholes, destroyed shocks and ruptured tires that is the path through adolescents.



LOL oh I know that! So courteous and good.......not to me....I do kid....most of the time they're good. But damn they know where the buttons are to push lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

A rare photo of my buddy working. I made him put in an 8 hour day on his day off, hipicking up all the construction debris, repainting the ceiling, and repainting the floor. BAM


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A rare photo of my buddy working. I made him put in an 8 hour day on his day off, hipicking up all the construction debris, repainting the ceiling, and repainting the floor. BAMView attachment 4984989


Where are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are you?


Dabbing....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dabbing....


Me too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A rare photo of my buddy working. I made him put in an 8 hour day on his day off, hipicking up all the construction debris, repainting the ceiling, and repainting the floor. BAMView attachment 4984989


And how nice of you to leave the door open so you would not paint himself into a corner or maybe that was the plan all along or do I have the picture wrong lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A rare photo of my buddy working. I made him put in an 8 hour day on his day off, hipicking up all the construction debris, repainting the ceiling, and repainting the floor. BAMView attachment 4984989


Now I know how you get some much done.
I’m like holy shit the guy needs a shoulder and is doing all this work.
Paul Drake Detective Agency reports that THE OTHER GUY WORKS.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

Time to go split some wood and have a fire


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too


Yuppers


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yuppers


Stouffer calls


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And how nice of you to leave the door open so you would not paint himself into a corner or maybe that was the plan all along or do I have the picture wrong lol


That was the plan....worked into the garage. I did the cutting in and I let him roll. 



Paul Drake said:


> Now I know how you get some much done.
> I’m like holy shit the guy needs a shoulder and is doing all this work.
> Paul Drake Detective Agency reports that THE OTHER GUY WORKS.


Trust me, I did the majority, but he did good today and he has ben sick with explosive diarrhea...I brought him a box of Immodium AD and some chicken soup and said lets get to it!! He's a city boy not use to this stuff. Well he is getting use to it, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was the plan....worked into the garage. I did the cutting in and I let him roll.
> 
> 
> Trust me, I did the majority, but he did good today and he has ben sick with explosive diarrhea...I brought him a box of Immodium AD and some chicken soup and said lets get to it!! He's a city boy not use to this stuff. Well he is getting use to it, lol.


Alright, dinner time, thanks.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Stouffer calls


That was me last night, and maybe again tonight...I think I have a
salisbury steak with mac and cheese....and gravvvvvy  



Paul Drake said:


> Where are you?


dabbing in Binghamton, NY


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm deep into flower and I don't know if I want to spray again. I don't like spraying anything in flower.


If you do spray it, just spray the lower stuff and the main stem saturate, and / or you can pour it right into the soil.

A buddy left me a message earlier saying one of his plants had brown buds and he was wondering if he could re-plant it in a dryer area....Sounds like bud rot. He's got some other beauties though....IF they finish!


Jeffislovinlife said:


> O shit just woke up from a grandkids overdose ha ha ha man that 3 and 5 year old kick my ass lol


Elementary school just opened and there's a school near me....The little kids seem soo small and young, some of them, and they are walking home like little adults. I think kindergarten here is a full day so they start em young!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

And we have wood he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If you do spray it, just spray the lower stuff and the main stem saturate, and / or you can pour it right into the soil.
> 
> A buddy left me a message earlier saying one of his plants had brown buds and he was wondering if he could re-plant it in a dryer area....Sounds like bud rot. He's got some other beauties though....IF they finish!
> 
> Elementary school just opened and there's a school near me....The little kids seem soo small and young, some of them, and they are walking home like little adults. I think kindergarten here is a full day so they start em young!


I see you can do a soil drench. It's heartbreaking picking it off. I think any other year it would be different.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

all most time


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was me last night, and maybe again tonight...I think I have a
> salisbury steak with mac and cheese....and gravvvvvy
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as Dabbington, NY HA


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

How is your finger @manfredo


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is your finger @manfredo View attachment 4985043


I'd pop it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd pop it!


It looks like it will have a head on it in a day or two


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd pop it!


What though? Might get a bad infection. Looks like ya got one anyway. Is it hot?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It looks like it will have a head on it in a day or two


You know what’s good for that dontcha?


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know what’s good for that dontcha?


Soak it insider?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Soak it insider?


Cause


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know what’s good for that dontcha?


Fire oh wait a minute I think I know dabs


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m almost out of dab gas!


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m almost out of dab gas!


Jeff has fire...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is your finger @manfredo View attachment 4985043


I was picking at mine with small scissors last night....cutting at the calloused skin....and I busted a knuckle on the roof, so that hurts more ATM.

Do you have a woodstove or fireplace indoors too?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is your finger @manfredo View attachment 4985043


I'd take that ring off until it resolves.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd take that ring off until it resolves.


It is off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was picking at mine with small scissors last night....cutting at the calloused skin....and I busted a knuckle on the roof, so that hurts more ATM.
> 
> Do you have a woodstove or fireplace indoors too?


I wish I did I have two out side the small one on the deck and the big one is out back


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

Woke to bad news . My grandniece went into a seizure last night and they thought it was from bringing her down off the morphine but another ct scan showed it was a stroke . I don’t know how much a 2 month old baby can endure.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Woke to bad news . My grandniece went into a seizure last night and they thought it was from bringing her down off the morphine but another ct scan showed it was a stroke . I don’t know how much a 2 month old baby can endure.


I'm so sorry for everything your family is going through. Keeping her in thought. Hugs to you, friend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Woke to bad news . My grandniece went into a seizure last night and they thought it was from bringing her down off the morphine but another ct scan showed it was a stroke . I don’t know how much a 2 month old baby can endure.


Awe poor little sweetie. I hope you have a better day, your family will be in my thoughts. Good luck


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

I can’t even think straight right now . We lost my godson and nephew last December in a car accident after just leaving my house . This world we live in can be so cruel


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Woke to bad news . My grandniece went into a seizure last night and they thought it was from bringing her down off the morphine but another ct scan showed it was a stroke . *I don’t know how much a 2 month old baby can endure.*


An absolutely amazing amount. This is very scary but neonates don't have fused skulls so in that way they are very neurologically resilient. They seizure early and easily warn us to look and the medical team did. This isn't a good thing but it's also not abnormal especially after a partial hepatectomy. Hang in there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I can’t even think straight right now . We just lost my godson and nephew last December in a car accident after just leaving my house . This world we live in can be so cruel


A very special coffee to and your coming from parents of a child of spina bifida they can deal with a lot more then us as adults


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I can’t even think straight right now . We lost my godson and nephew last December in a car accident after just leaving my house . This world we live in can be so cruel


Chin up my friend.
Prayers to your precious baby & family.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I can’t even think straight right now . We lost my godson and nephew last December in a car accident after just leaving my house . This world we live in can be so cruel


Positive thoughts/prayers are with you and your family. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Come on coffee coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Woke to bad news . My grandniece went into a seizure last night and they thought it was from bringing her down off the morphine but another ct scan showed it was a stroke . I don’t know how much a 2 month old baby can endure.


Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

From the kids last trip


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More coffee is needed View attachment 4985357


Woke and toke at 3;45 this morning and drinking coffee now . 

Thanks guys for all your positive thoughts and prayers . They don’t go unnoticed .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Woke and toke at 3;45 this morning and drinking coffee now . View attachment 4985378
> 
> Thanks guys for all your positive thoughts and prayers . They don’t go unnoticed .


How are your lovely ladies doing. The smokable ones


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 12, 2021)

Been trying to get into my ERP system for a few hours. I've done a few things outside the system, but I need it to do real work. Don't want to bug IT on a Sunday morning. 

   

I missed Friday.






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Been trying to get into my ERP system for a few hours. I've done a few things outside the system, but I need it to do real work. Don't want to bug IT on a Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be the universe's way of telling you to take a break lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It might be the universe's way of telling you to take a break lol


I'm on the couch now. Cup of jitter juice and a bowl or 2. What? What's that? Take a dab? Ouch, ouch, ouch. UNCLE, UNCLE!
Arm twisted, I give! Dabs it is! 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Now a little food


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

DAMNIT I NEED DAB GAS!!!! STAT


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> DAMNIT I NEED DAB GAS!!!! STAT


I still have 3 boxes of gas. 
Leftover from when I was blasting bho. 
You think your FedEx guy will hook up a same day express delivery?

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Not sure if the Catapult or the T-shirt cannon will reach Floridalol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now a little food View attachment 4985390


I thought you meant fishing. Not fishin' in the freezer. 

Damn humidity. Papers are a chain and I've been trying to burn this for over an hour.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I thought you meant fishing. Not fishin' in the freezer.
> 
> Damn humidity. Papers are a chain and I've been trying to burn this for over an hour. View attachment 4985399


See how you are now I got to clean my screen from the coffee I just spewed all over it ha ha ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I still have 3 boxes of gas.
> Leftover from when I was blasting bho.
> You think your FedEx guy will hook up a same day express delivery?
> 
> SH420


YES


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2021)

If anyone wants to come over and help me with wood......that would be great


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I thought you meant fishing. Not fishin' in the freezer.
> 
> Damn humidity. Papers are a chain and I've been trying to burn this for over an hour. View attachment 4985399


Shirley not


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If anyone wants to come over and help me with wood......that would be great


Got gas?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If anyone wants to come over and help me with wood......that would be great


Pay for travel, sure...


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If anyone wants to come over and help me with wood......that would be great


Not falling for that one again


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm too full to work anyway.
Breakfast burritos


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I thought you meant fishing. Not fishin' in the freezer.
> 
> Damn humidity. Papers are a chain and I've been trying to burn this for over an hour. View attachment 4985399


Taking Odin out and then fishing you have a good fight on your hands there lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taking Odin out and then fishing you have a good fight on your hands there lol


If I can lift my press on my bench? I'm gonna squeeze some bubble wash out. Gonna rain. Need to get under a roof with the puter.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

They survived another big storm and they are putting on some weight . I think I need to pull some leaves but my help is with his baby . I dam sure not going to ask for advice in the defoliatig thread . (Concrete guy ) My backup help well the cops showed up and took him to rehab (I think heroin this time) .He has a big indoor grow and his son has no clue what to do . I’ll try to get some new pictures today .This was Thursday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> They survived another big storm and they are putting on some weight . I think I need to pull some leaves but my help is with his baby . I dam sure not going to ask in the defoliatig thread . (Concrete guy ) My backup help well the cops showed up and took him to rehab (I think heroin this time) .He has a big indoor grow and his son has no clue what to do . I’ll try to get some new pictures today .This was Thursday.View attachment 4985424View attachment 4985423
> View attachment 4985422View attachment 4985426
> 
> View attachment 4985428


I think you’ll be good. Heavy sativa huh?


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think you’ll be good. Heavy sativa huh?


I was told it was purple punch clone I got last year which I thought was a indica . What ever it is it sure is hardy . This one I just let it grow . Last year it was topped . I can tell this one is out producing last years and that one work really well !


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> DAMNIT I NEED DAB GAS!!!! STAT


Well I've got like three in the garage, but not matter where you are in Florida you'd probably pass at least 5 walmarts getting to my place.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Well I've got like three in the garage, but not matter where you are in Florida you'd probably pass at least 5 walmarts getting to my place.


Thanks. There are places for me to get some. I’m just bitching cause I can’t walk. Making it thru the house to the truck is a bitch.
We were going to ballgames and the beach daily. I’ve got RA, PsA and the whole alphabet a couple of years ago.
I believe this is the last game we went to. Now I can’t walk and my arm is pretty fucked up for a wheelchair.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

No sad emojis


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

skyway bridge over Tampa bay


Madiera beach drone


pine island


pine island


Pier rebuilt in anna maria


water splash while taking a picture


rod n reel pier, Anna Maria


I had a black baby in 1966 


my niece


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4985543
> skyway bridge over Tampa bay
> 
> View attachment 4985541
> ...



Damned Skyway bridge, gets me weepy every time, it's about 60% of the reason we moved here. The first vacation the wife and I ever took after we got out of college was to come play in the bad-kids  part of Tampa. We got lost A-F, GPS wasn't a thing yet, so we ended up crossing bridges over and over until we ended up on the Skyway. Hands down the most romantic drive we ever had. We still can't figure out where we took our wrong turn that night, pretty sure we hit every major bridge in the bay area at least once, some twice, trying to find our way out.

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Damned Skyway bridge, gets me weepy every time, it's about 60% of the reason we moved here. The first vacation the wife and I ever took after we got out of college was to come play in the bad-kids  part of Tampa. We got lost A-F, GPS wasn't a thing yet, so we ended up crossing bridges over and over until we ended up on the Skyway. Hands down the most romantic drive we ever had. We still can't figure out where we took our wrong turn that night, pretty sure we hit every major bridge in the bay area at least once, some twice, trying to find our way out.
> 
> Beautiful pictures!


I was in school, 8th grade, and we lived on Anna Maria island. Which meant crossing a draw bridge on manatee ave. It was dark and fogging ride to school.
We were informed in home room and just pretty much watch the news most of the day. I think people were allowed to go home. Could’ve been kids parents going to work in St Pete.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Music is my true love


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4985543
> skyway bridge over Tampa bay
> 
> View attachment 4985541
> ...


What no picture ofa upside down pyramid that is if it still looks like that lol or a pink Hotel call The Don cesare he he he I probably didn't spell that right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't know if have seen the skyway bridge lit up like that when did they add the lights


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Don CeSar, you were close


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know if have seen the skyway bridge lit up like that when did they add the lights


They just started doing that. They did green for st patty’s day and rainbow for pride month


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Salvatore Dali museum in st pete.
Ive never been here or the CeSar


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Salvatore Dali museum in st pete.
> Ive never been here or the CeSar
> 
> View attachment 4985621


Wow that's has changed


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Nap time then I’ll go get gas


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

I lived in Saint Pete back in early 80s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time then I’ll go get gas View attachment 4985626


Rest well


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm on the couch now. Cup of jitter juice and a bowl or 2. What? What's that? Take a dab? Ouch, ouch, ouch. UNCLE, UNCLE!
> Arm twisted, I give! Dabs it is!
> 
> SH420


Made a freshy batch this morning. Whoever gave me the idea of mixing strains is genius...Pure genius!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Made a freshy batch this morning. Whoever gave me the idea of mixing strains is genius...Pure genius!
> View attachment 4985632


Remind me to go to the garage and get a squeegee so I can wipe my screen off the second time today coffee has covered my tablet lol


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

Today’s pictures . Fan leaves drooped and turning yellow in the last two days. Otherwise looking good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

What did you mix?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What did you mix?


Black Lime Bubba and Lemon Skunk this time, about 50/50


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Black Lime Bubba and Lemon Skunk this time, about 50/50


That sounds so good and it's working well on pain?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Today’s pictures . Fan leaves drooped and turning yellow in the last two days. Otherwise looking good.


Are you going to share today's pictures with the rest of us


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

I mix shatter strains and weed strains when I smoke.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

Should be there now . Had technical difficulties (I’m slow)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I mix shatter strains and weed strains when I smoke.


Are you talking in your sleep again???


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

She came in here and is smoking stardawg corey. Very smooth so she’s not coughing but I was gonna nap. So I’m going to dab til I use up all the gas. Hopefully hallucinating.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Should be there now . Had technical difficulties (I’m slow)


That's the story of my life ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you talking in your sleep again???


ssshhhhhhh


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's the story of my life ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


I can’t lie I thought of you


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds so good and it's working well on pain?


It does help, and helps with sleep...sometimes too much. But I am finding some strains make me much more sleepy than others. That's where the blending comes in !!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Should be there now . Had technical difficulties (I’m slow)


Are you coming over? Bring gas would ya?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t lie I thought of you


Aww how sweet you are sweet dreams


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It does help, and helps with sleep...sometimes too much. But I am finding some strains make me much more sleepy than others. That's where the blending comes in !!


CBN for sure for me zzzzzzz


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

I went and cleaned the gutters and helped my friend move his patio furniture back, and clean stuff up, then said enough of that, It's dab day! A nap is sounding good...or more chocolate!~ Maybe a bike ride or something semi fun for a change. Or a big slab of beef on the grill might satisfy!

Hell, lets go for all of the above, in no particular order....dabs, ride, beef, nap!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 12, 2021)

Had leftover tri tip and a baked potato from the other night, decided to make a tri tip and jalapeño hash with a poached egg mixed in outta the leftovers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Had leftover tri tip and a baked potato from the other night, decided to make a tri tip and jalapeño hash with a poached egg mixed in outta the leftovers.
> 
> View attachment 4985672


Food glorious food yummy looks good


----------



## Smokeyluna1620 (Sep 12, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Wake n bake, shower and bake or soak and joint, lunch and bake, bake all day!


----------



## Smokeyluna1620 (Sep 12, 2021)

Stay lifted and dab savage my friend!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Damned Skyway bridge, gets me weepy every time, it's about 60% of the reason we moved here. The first vacation the wife and I ever took after we got out of college was to come play in the bad-kids  part of Tampa. We got lost A-F, GPS wasn't a thing yet, so we ended up crossing bridges over and over until we ended up on the Skyway. Hands down the most romantic drive we ever had. We still can't figure out where we took our wrong turn that night, pretty sure we hit every major bridge in the bay area at least once, some twice, trying to find our way out.
> 
> Beautiful pictures!


That bridge gets me everytime I look at it.
RIP USCGC Blackthorn brothers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I went and cleaned the gutters and helped my friend move his patio furniture back, and clean stuff up, then said enough of that, It's dab day! A nap is sounding good...or more chocolate!~ Maybe a bike ride or something semi fun for a change. Or a big slab of beef on the grill might satisfy!
> 
> Hell, lets go for all of the above, in no particular order....dabs, ride, beef, nap!


I love you


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Smokeyluna1620 said:


> Wake n bake, shower and bake or soak and joint, lunch and bake, bake all day!


You’re in the right place.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That bridge gets me everytime I look at it.
> RIP USCGC Blackthorn brothers.


It’s a nice memorial. Just so you know. Everyone walks say wow I didn’t know that. RIP


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m starting to snore…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a nice memorial. Just so you know. Everyone walks say wow I didn’t know that. RIP


Yeah, I've seen it.
I knew two of the guys on board at the time of the collision - one didn't make it out.


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2021)

Smokeyluna1620 said:


> Wake n bake, shower and bake or soak and joint, lunch and bake, bake all day!





Smokeyluna1620 said:


> Stay lifted and dab savage my friend!












Hand manicuring speed


So, I’ve just trimmed myself and done weight, 1.5 hours to trim 185.6g of White Runtz…..not sure why or how trimming comes so easy to me. Perhaps it’s the tiny hands? The experience cutting hair? The general love of the plant? Am I alone here? Is this a bizarre time and amount? Or am I effing slow?!



www.rollitup.org





You looking for a job? I know a guy.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

Last night I got a text with a picture of some huge plants, and the message said "Hey old buddy, stop by any night about 5 for dinner"....I had absoluetly no idea who it was. Finally Googles the name and it came up...an old friend, lol. Time flies


Paul Drake said:


> I love you


 I accomplished the nap....Trying to work up to an e bike ride. I have sweats on and the wax pen is loaded


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Last night I got a text with a picture of some huge plants, and the message said "Hey old buddy, stop by any night about 5 for dinner"....I had absoluetly no idea who it was. Finally Googles the name and it came up...an old friend, lol. Time flies
> 
> I accomplished the nap....Trying to work up to an e bike ride. I have sweats on and the wax pen is loaded


What's for dinner?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "Locole?" Like racoon, squirrel and chipmunk?
> 
> Double toke and pass it back the way it came. Oh boy.


Lol wtf you sound like someone id hang out with. Ah shit you sound like my dad. Thats a co


MICHI-CAN said:


> "Locole?" Like racoon, squirrel and chipmunk?
> 
> Double toke and pass it back the way it came. Oh boy.


I am very much a raccoo


DCcan said:


> I got the munchies again. Guess I should have used Canadian bacon to keep in theme.
> 
> Jalapeno Pommes Frites, multigrain French toast with top dressing
> View attachment 4984609


yeah man got me hungry


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Last night I got a text with a picture of some huge plants, and the message said "Hey old buddy, stop by any night about 5 for dinner"....I had absoluetly no idea who it was. Finally Googles the name and it came up...an old friend, lol. Time flies
> 
> I accomplished the nap....Trying to work up to an e bike ride. I have sweats on and the wax pen is loaded


I took a nap and we don’t wear sweats. I found the wife watching football in the dark. Let’s dab away.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's for dinner?


I was just thinking the same thing! The only beef in the house is burger, but I do have nice fresh potato rolls, so a burger on the grill maybe??? But that doesn't really sound good. I have some frozen chicken cordon bleu and frozen french fries that would warm the house up with the oven, lol. 

I got chilled on the bike ride. Summer is freaking GONE!!!! And I had sweats and a jacket on. It'll be hats and gloves next  I like biking when it's above 80f and sunny! At least e-biking.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I took a nap and we don’t wear sweats. I found the wife watching football in the dark. Let’s dab away.


60 Minutes with dabs at every commercial break....Dan  Dab Rather would be proud! That would be a great name for a kid....or at least a pet. I can see LG at the doggy park....Here Dab, here Dab. Hmmmm, this required deep thought...and a dab


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2021)

Took all weekend but my ghetto cabinet is done. Chain cost me $10, everything else including the screws were liberated from my mom's garage.

It 28" x 28" x 7'. Top three feet is for seedlings and clones and the bottom four feet is for vegging.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took all weekend but my ghetto cabinet. Chain cost me $10, everything else including the screws were liberated from my mom's garage.
> 
> It 28" x 28" x 7'. Top three feet is for seedlings and clones and the bottom four feet is for vegging.
> 
> View attachment 4985794


Very nice...I like that your seedlings and clones will be up at eye level and you don't have to bend to tend! And they are up and warmer.

I just started a few seedlings...I got lucky. I only had a few of my favs seeds, but 1 of each popped so hopefully I can revive the strains. And I'll probably flip to flower in the next week and cut a few clones...It feels like forever since I've cut clones...It was late last winter I guess.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took all weekend but my ghetto cabinet is done.
> 
> View attachment 4985794


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

@Laughing Grass that’a a nice cabinet. Needs a few stickers and plants, but very homey feeling. Maybe curtains? Idk but girl it’s definitely you.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass that’a a nice cabinet. Needs a few stickers and plants, but very homey feeling. Maybe curtains? Idk but girl it’s definitely you.


She needs a visit from @Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She needs a visit from @Dr.Amber Trichome


Make it a real she shed hahaha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Very nice...I like that your seedlings and clones will be up at eye level and you don't have to bend to tend! And they are up and warmer.
> 
> I just started a few seedlings...I got lucky. I only had a few of my favs seeds, but 1 of each popped so hopefully I can revive the strains. And I'll probably flip to flower in the next week and cut a few clones...It feels like forever since I've cut clones...It was late last winter I guess.


Unfortunately my cloner is 12" tall so I'll still need a step ladder.  

What strains are you growing? I flipped my lights to 12/12 today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass that’a a nice cabinet. Needs a few stickers and plants, but very homey feeling. Maybe curtains? Idk but girl it’s definitely you.


Thanks! What kind of stickers you thinking?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! What kind of stickers you thinking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4985821


And a racing stripe


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4985821


Zactly


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And a racing stripe


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took all weekend but my ghetto cabinet is done. Chain cost me $10, everything else including the screws were liberated from my mom's garage.
> 
> It 28" x 28" x 7'. Top three feet is for seedlings and clones and the bottom four feet is for vegging.
> 
> View attachment 4985794



Fabulous!!!

Your veg/clone footprint is almost identical to mine. I cycle my cloner out and put the veg plants in its place once the cuttings are rooted. My underspace is for my nutes, biologicals and tools.



Left/clone/veg/dry space is 24x24" floor with about 4 feet vertical growth space; right/flower side is 24X36" floor with about 7 feet above the platform, elevated because the house ductwork runs against the back wall.

Girls are pushing almost 44" off the soil line right now, I should have flowered sooner and trained more. This is going to be a mess in 5 weeks. Also ignore the carpet, I haven't vacuumed under there in a week or two.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately my cloner is 12" tall so I'll still need a step ladder.
> 
> What strains are you growing? I flipped my lights to 12/12 today


Lets see, there is Black Lime Bubba, GMO, and Lemon Diesel ready to flip to flower any day now....Then I am starting Dracarys (a GG cross), Lemon skunk, and 818 Headband from seed...Just 1 of each so I hope they make it. I'm going to keep things nice and small...just a handful of plants.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

Amazon.com: Cars Motor STP Esso Gulf 76 Oil NHRA Drag Racing Lot 6 Vinyl Graphic Decals Stickers D6095 : Automotive


Buy Cars Motor STP Esso Gulf 76 Oil NHRA Drag Racing Lot 6 Vinyl Graphic Decals Stickers D6095: Bumper Stickers, Decals & Magnets - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4985886View attachment 4985887


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

lasted update


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 12, 2021)

You ever hear of Steve Martin? He said never smoke marijuana in the morning because that’s when the little fat men come and poke you.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> lasted update
> View attachment 4985891


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 12, 2021)

You have to have the flying chicken


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> lasted update
> View attachment 4985891


Sounds like you are doing all you can remember to take care of your self and when one is going though hell all they can do is go though it and just remember that you are not alone


----------



## Smokeyluna1620 (Sep 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> Hand manicuring speed
> 
> 
> So, I’ve just trimmed myself and done weight, 1.5 hours to trim 185.6g of White Runtz…..not sure why or how trimming comes so easy to me. Perhaps it’s the tiny hands? The experience cutting hair? The general love of the plant? Am I alone here? Is this a bizarre time and amount? Or am I effing slow?!
> ...


I mean  shoot. A girls always willing to listen to offers. Hit me with your best shot!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

Monday, funday. Good chill, morning people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Morning


Rain, rain, go away! Well it's supposed to.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Rain, rain, go away! Well it's supposed to.


When is it supposed to clear up?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> When is it supposed to clear up?


Hopefully 9-10.......then I can take the tarps off and let my wood get some sun.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

Is it for a project? I think I lost the thread on that wood story.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it for a project? I think I lost the thread on that wood story.


6 cord of firewood.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 6 cord of firewood.


Ahhh, so it being wet is really bad. Huh...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh, so it being wet is really bad. Huh...


Yeah, it needs to dry. Not just to burn, but I don't want a giant frozen wood ice cube. If it's a little wet it's no prob because I bring a bunch in and the dehumidifiers suck out whatever's left. This is the wood for the end of the winter......I have a little more than 2 cord that is gray and checked and ready to go.......but that's not going to last through the winter.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 13, 2021)

8 cord total.... jeeez that's an inefficient house, or you are a cat!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it needs to dry. Not just to burn, but I don't want a giant frozen wood ice cube. If it's a little wet it's no prob because I bring a bunch in and the dehumidifiers suck out whatever's left. This is the wood for the end of the winter......I have a little more than 2 cord that is gray and checked and ready to go.......but that's not going to last through the winter.


Does it thaw out okay in spring/summer? Or would it cause mold and other issues?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 8 cord total.... jeeez that's an inefficient house, or you are a cat!


6 total. House is pretty good. But when you're out in -20°.......70° is nice. Once the sun drops and the days get short I don't get much solar gain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 8 cord total.... jeeez that's an inefficient house, or you are a cat!


I run it hot also so I have less creosote buildup.....the seasons I was running a colder fire I was having to go on the roof mid winter and clean the chimney. I'd rather open a window.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

fire in the bowl


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does it thaw out okay in spring/summer? Or would it cause mold and other issues?


It most likely will be burned by that time. I usually have 2 cord extra to carry over but last year we where home more......and it might be that way this year too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> fire in the bowl


Morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Brrrr I had to put pants on


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Brrrr I had to put pants on


That's my high today.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

I slept with the ac on lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Woke up to the damn dog charging me in bed. Then she got up and drank my juice and ate cat litter before I could open my eyes. Thanks wife. Who walked up to the neighbors house. Grrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Woke up to the damn dog charging me in bed. Then she got up and drank my juice and ate cat litter before I could open my eyes. Thanks wife. Who walked up to the neighbors house. Grrr


Sounds very independent......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I slept with the ac on lol


Me too lol and a window unit  and some days I do wear my favorite blankey around the house.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds very independent......


The dog?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The dog?


Yeah.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too lol and a window unit  and some days I do wear my favorite blankey around the house.


This is how I roll


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....


Something like that


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

she may have told me but…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

@DarkWeb did you get that link I emailed you about the beach walker?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb did you get that link I emailed you about the beach walker?


Yeah, I was checking it out. Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I was checking it out. Those are pretty cool.


Hell yeah. I’m going get me one. This trial for me arm is 8/22 and I can’t wait!
I was so comfortable during the disposition my lawyer said he wished everyone did such a good job.
She, the other lawyer, asked me if I had a cell phone with me and I said yes. She asked that I have my wallet and my keys and I said yes she said where are you holding these items? I said they were in the pocket of my cargo shorts. She was just trying to find some thing that may have had my attention. lol 
Come one Morgan and Morgan. I told them no settlement and they know I mean it. At Walmart it would’ve been 3 mil no questions asked.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Good
Morning ! I hope everyone had a totally amazing weekend!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good
> Morning ! I hope everyone had a totally amazing weekend!


Hi beautiful!
Smoked myself silly.
How bout chu?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I was checking it out. Those are pretty cool.


I could use it now I think. I mean before replacements.









Beach Walker - Wheeleez™ All-Terrain/ Beach Rollator


The Wheeleez™ All-Terrain Beach Rollator is specifically designed to navigate all the challenging off-road terrains, soft sand, mud, gravel, grass, rocks, cobblestones (plus road and concrete). The wider Wheeleez™ polyurethane wheels allow you a safer more stable base to walk with, giving you...




wheeleez.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful!
> Smoked myself silly.
> How bout chu?


That’s awesome. I am still reeling from what I experienced yesterday. Never in my wildest dreams would I think that would have happened.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome. I am still reeling from what I experienced yesterday. Never in my wildest dreams would I think that would have happened.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

What did I miss?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I miss?


A touching moment


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A touching moment


Damn it! I love touching things.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A touching moment


How did you know ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

I had to touch it even though I know it’s illlegal. It was just a soft quick touch . It’s not like I picked it up and hugged it!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> lasted update
> View attachment 4985891


Ronald McDonald house. American Cancer Society and the hospital resource counselors. Wish I had more to offer. Damn it is just wrong for kids to be ill. Thinking of your situation and is that MI?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Well hell, we’re both hungry, so guess who’s making brunch.

And chicken salad for later. Charly’s girl can help


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ronald McDonald house. American Cancer Society and the hospital resource counselors. Wish I had more to offer. Damn it is just wrong for kids to be ill. Thinking of your situation and is that MI?


Yeah the Ronald McDonald house. Good call, totally forgot about that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ronald McDonald house. American Cancer Society and the hospital resource counselors. Wish I had more to offer. Damn it is just wrong for kids to be ill. Thinking of your situation and is that MI?


Ann Arbor is definitely Michigan.

Unfortunately it is an expensive area. There may be some also thru UM.

Shriners?

prayers


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

My wood is exposed......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ann Arbor is definitely Michigan.
> 
> Unfortunately it is an expensive area. There may be some also thru UM.
> 
> ...


Only around the downtown. I'd suggest a hotel, motel a half hour North or East. I know the area. Jackson is cheap.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ronald McDonald house. American Cancer Society and the hospital resource counselors. Wish I had more to offer. Damn it is just wrong for kids to be ill. Thinking of your situation and is that MI?


Yes they are at Mott’s children’s Hospital University of Michigan . They’re on the wait list for the Ronald McDonald house .

I added the gofundme link in my profile if anyone is interested .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How did you know ?


I’m Paul Drake, I know things.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only around the downtown. I'd suggest a hotel, motel a half hour North or East. I know the area. Jackson is cheap.


Yet you didn’t know Ann Arbor was in MICHIGAN?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4986157


Did you get any fish?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday. Man you guys post a lot lol, three pages this morning. 

A little stiff and sore today. I think I got a cut or sliver on every finger this weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Fabulous!!!
> 
> Your veg/clone footprint is almost identical to mine. I cycle my cloner out and put the veg plants in its place once the cuttings are rooted. My underspace is for my nutes, biologicals and tools.
> 
> ...


That's the next step for me, figure out a drying space. I should just give in and devote my entire storage space to growing. I've taken 2/3 of the room already lol. 

Those girls have some legs lol. Do you share your exhaust between the two rooms?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday. Man you guys post a lot lol, three pages this morning.
> 
> A little stiff and sore today. I think I got a cut or sliver on every finger this weekend.


Happy Monday! What happened that your fingers got cut? I hope you get better soon Laughing grass. Sorry to hear about your injury.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Lets see, there is Black Lime Bubba, GMO, and Lemon Diesel ready to flip to flower any day now....Then I am starting Dracarys (a GG cross), Lemon skunk, and 818 Headband from seed...Just 1 of each so I hope they make it. I'm going to keep things nice and small...just a handful of plants.


I think headband is the only one I've heard of before. Are they feminized?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you get any fish?


Nope had a Turtles eating my bait lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Monday! What happened that your fingers got cut? I hope you get better soon Laughing grass. Sorry to hear about your injury.


I built a new clone/seedling/veg cabinet on the weekend and didn't wear gloves. I'm just whining, it's not bad just slivers from the wood and a few nicks here and there from sharp tools. 

I'm gonna start the next generation 10 plants in here at the beginning of October so they're ready to go into my main room once it clear.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2021)

GO GREEN AND WHITE !

U of M was my home for four months. I was very fortunate that my bill was 100% covered under my auto insurance . I was in the millions with I left. My first 48hrs was at the 100k mark . People of Michigan *DON’T * opt out on unlimited lifetime medical benefits on your auto insurance and if you think your regular health insurance is going to cover you, think again .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I built a new clone/seedling/veg cabinet on the weekend and didn't wear gloves. I'm just whining, it's not bad just slivers from the wood and a few nicks here and there from sharp tools.
> 
> I'm gonna start the next generation 10 plants in here at the beginning of October so they're ready to go into my main room once it clear.
> 
> View attachment 4986168


Wow! That’s awesome. Your so talented . It looks great. Nice work!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I built a new clone/seedling/veg cabinet on the weekend and didn't wear gloves. I'm just whining, it's not bad just slivers from the wood and a few nicks here and there from sharp tools.
> 
> I'm gonna start the next generation 10 plants in here at the beginning of October so they're ready to go into my main room once it clear.
> 
> View attachment 4986168


 I thought the same


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

I was talking about the manatees I swam with yesterday. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! That’s awesome. Your so talented . It looks great. Nice work!


Thanks Amber. I had an awesome teacher who was really patient with me, 

Flipped the plants into flower yesterday. Two of them were 12" and one is 8"... kinda hoping the short one is male and the other two are females.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think headband is the only one I've heard of before. Are they feminized?


Yes....I also have some regular Blueberry hashplants I'd like to run, but they will have to wait I guess. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> I thought the same View attachment 4986173


It's got to be a baby alien growing inside your finger, from the Covid vaccinations no doubt!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I thought the same View attachment 4986173


Jebus Jeff, that doesn't look good!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was talking about the manatees I swam with yesterday. LolView attachment 4986179View attachment 4986178


Were you in the water with them? That's crazy!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the next step for me, figure out a drying space. I should just give in and devote my entire storage space to growing. I've taken 2/3 of the room already lol.
> 
> Those girls have some legs lol. Do you share your exhaust between the two rooms?



Yes. I have 4 darkroom vents between the two sides and 4 more under the veg floor (that's why it's so thick.) With everything zipped up I have too much negative pressure from my 440cfm fan. When I had a 400w HPS in the flower room I could keep it zipped wihtout any problems. Since switching to the LED's I basically have to keep it open nearly all the time, bud density got too high and I got Botritis the first time I flowered with the LED while having the whole closet zipped up. So I do have airflow, but it's just too restricted by the darkroom vents. When the house remodel reaches my studio, I'll be rebuilding the whole thing from a totally gutted closet and re-engineering the airflow to hopefully keep it closed up most the time.

In other news, woke up this morning to 11 of 25 cuttings showing their roots after a whopping 5 days in the chamber. The rest will strike in the next couple days and I only need 4, so it looks like some friends are getting cuttings again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were you in the water with them? That's crazy!


Yes. I was right with them. They are so friendly and playful and they swam right by me without touching me and then I followed them for a while. It was a totally unexpected chance meeting.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2021)

Cold coffee and toast this morning for me . @Jeffislovinlife i need a cup like yours with the built in bowl but I would like a built in straw too . Be to heavy for me to lift.

And no I’m not putting coffee in a bong and drinking it through a crazy straw !


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks Amber. I had an awesome teacher who was really patient with me,
> 
> Flipped the plants into flower yesterday. Two of them were 12" and one is 8"... kinda hoping the short one is male and the other two are females.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes. I was right with them. They are so friendly and playful and they swam right by me without touching me and then I followed them for a while. It was a totally unexpected chance meeting.


That's so cool. @Paul Drake will be so envious! She's been lusting after a manatee tattoo for a while. Were you able to touch them or is that illegal? 



RetiredToker76 said:


> Yes. I have 4 darkroom vents between the two sides and 4 more under the veg floor (that's why it's so thick.) With everything zipped up I have too much negative pressure from my 440cfm fan. When I had a 400w HPS in the flower room I could keep it zipped wihtout any problems. Since switching to the LED's I basically have to keep it open nearly all the time, bud density got too high and I got Botritis the first time I flowered with the LED while having the whole closet zipped up. So I do have airflow, but it's just too restricted by the darkroom vents. When the house remodel reaches my studio, I'll be rebuilding the whole thing from a totally gutted closet and re-engineering the airflow to hopefully keep it closed up most the time.
> 
> In other news, woke up this morning to 11 of 25 cuttings showing their roots after a whopping 5 days in the chamber. The rest will strike in the next couple days and I only need 4, so it looks like some friends are getting cuttings again.


That sucks, did you manage to save the crop? 

I currently have my main room exhausting into the exhaust stack from the furnace. I was thinking of connecting this new cabinet to it as well but after testing it only got to 82° with lights on full blast and no exhaust. I ordered this little ac infinity fan set and I'll try just exhausting into my room. If it gets bad I'll hook it up to the main exhaust. The new cabinet isn't light proof or air tight so I'll just let the air be drawn in through the various openings. 



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07B4366YL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Congrats on your clones!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents....hope you guys had a wonderful weekend.....

all eyes are looking at the gulf right now......i don't think we are gonna get hit, but i've heard people are getting ready.......landing point Port Lavaca.....

high this morning 75F and a nice breeze, high today 85F and that because of the storm...

Coffee is up and ready to go.....

Now to hit these tamales......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's so cool. @Paul Drake will be so envious! She's been lusting after a manatee tattoo for a while. Were you able to touch them or is that illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s illegal. I brush dolphins sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4985888


Black, you are a glutton for punishment!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's so cool. @Paul Drake will be so envious! She's been lusting after a manatee tattoo for a while. Were you able to touch them or is that illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lost about 1/3 of it to the trash, blasted the rest and ran it through a 3micron filter to be sure. Made bunches of MCT oil tincture from that harvest. That was the only time in 13 years I've lost part of the crop to mold. The real kicker was that was my 4/20/20 harvest, so not only did I not get to spend the day with any of my stoner buddies but I only had dab oils and tincs on hand for the day. 

With a new job, if income allows I may throw out the guy who crashed on my couch 27 years ago and never left. Gut and tile his room to turn it into a 180 sq foot grow with plumbing.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah it’s illegal. I brush dolphins sometimes.


Watch out for those male dolphins . Had a fellow tell me about male Dolphins raping women . Well my daughter went swimming with the dolphins and she just happened that she started her period . The trainer kept blowing his whistle to call them back. Well the male wouldn’t leave my daughter alone and the trainer said he had never had this problem with him . So maybe the stories are true. It really freaked out my daughter .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Watch out for those male dolphins . Had a fellow tell me about male Dolphins raping women . Well my daughter went swimming with the dolphins and she just happened that she started her period . The trainer kept blowing his whistle to call them back. Well the male wouldn’t leave my daughter alone and the trainer said he had never had this problem with him . So maybe the stories are true. It really freaks out my daughter .


Ok. I’m 55, should be good.
The only time they scare me is when they have the zoomies, like cats and dogs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok. I’m 55, should be good.
> The only time they scare me is when they have the zoomies, like cats and dogs.


Unless it's ok without having baby dolphins......then you're fucked.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah it’s illegal. I brush dolphins sometimes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Unless it's ok without having baby dolphins......then you're fucked.......


Mothers don’t come in that close. The rest come in 2ft water sometimes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4986199


That was the other way I was thinking about going with that! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I built a new clone/seedling/veg cabinet on the weekend and *didn't wear gloves*. I'm just whining, it's not bad just slivers from the wood and a few nicks here and there from sharp tools.
> 
> I'm gonna start the next generation 10 plants in here at the beginning of October so they're ready to go into my main room once it clear.
> 
> View attachment 4986168


What is it with you people?? WEAR GLOVES!! Really, now your hands are gonna look like @Jeffislovinlife's finger! Do you want that?? Do you want an alien bursting out the side of your hand!! Who raised you guys!! I'm looking at all of you RIGHT NOW! 

@DarkWeb put on some pants! I swear to god, kids these days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is it with you people?? WEAR GLOVES!! Really, now your hands are gonna look like @Jeffislovinlife's finger! Do you want that?? Do you want an alien bursting out the side of your hand!! Who raised you guys!! I'm looking at all of you RIGHT NOW!
> 
> @DarkWeb put on some pants! I swear to god, kids these days.


Don’t look at me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is it with you people?? WEAR GLOVES!! Really, now your hands are gonna look like @Jeffislovinlife's finger! Do you want that?? Do you want an alien bursting out the side of your hand!! Who raised you guys!! I'm looking at all of you RIGHT NOW!
> 
> @DarkWeb put on some pants! I swear to god, kids these days.


Who can work in gloves can't feel anything


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

i didn't do it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is it with you people?? WEAR GLOVES!! Really, now your hands are gonna look like @Jeffislovinlife's finger! Do you want that?? Do you want an alien bursting out the side of your hand!! Who raised you guys!! I'm looking at all of you RIGHT NOW!
> 
> @DarkWeb put on some pants! I swear to god, kids these days.


I feel like I've just been scolded by my mom lol.  I did wear gloves when we were pulling off the heist at my mom's place but I forgot them in the garage. Pretty sure I got all the slivers out.

Also took my dad's ryobi table saw, circular saw and router. My brother is going to be so pissed when he finds out lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel like I've just been scolded by my mom lol. I did wear gloves when we were pulling off the heist at my mom's place but I forgot them in the garage. Pretty sure I got all the slivers out.


Heist at her garage. I do that too in my dad’s kitchen. Now he tells me to come and get some knives!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who can work in gloves can't feel anything


When I was in the hospital everyone kept asking me what I did for a living . I asked them why and they said they hadn’t ever seen hands so calloused . I gave them a simple answer “ I work for a living “ . Only took my OT 3 months of soaking and waxing to get rid of them .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t look at me


Put your pants on!


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who can work in gloves can't feel anything


Use your eyes and then buy smaller gloves that fit, move slowly and more deliberately. I can't work without them LOL 


Laughing Grass said:


> I feel like I've just been scolded by my mom lol.  I did wear gloves when we were pulling off the heist at my mom's place but I forgot them in the garage. Pretty sure I got all the slivers out.
> 
> Also took my dad's ryobi table saw, circular saw and router. My brother is going to be so pissed when he finds out lol.


Then my job here is done and don't prematurely ejac remove your gloves. Gloves stay on until the job is over. You remove them to pee and either put them back on or get a new pair!

I swear to god you people were raised by wolves. 

Ahhhh most of 1 cup of coffee on board and I'm feeling much better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I lost about 1/3 of it to the trash, blasted the rest and ran it through a 3micron filter to be sure. Made bunches of MCT oil tincture from that harvest. That was the only time in 13 years I've lost part of the crop to mold. The real kicker was that was my 4/20/20 harvest, so not only did I not get to spend the day with any of my stoner buddies but I only had dab oils and tincs on hand for the day.
> 
> With a new job, if income allows I may throw out the guy who crashed on my couch 27 years ago and never left. Gut and tile his room to turn it into a 180 sq foot grow with plumbing.


Bummer at least you got something. I lost an entire crop to PM and almost gave up growing. 

lol crashed on your couch for 27 years? There's an interesting story there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

@curious2garden ok you’re freaking me out. What color is my shirt?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4986209


If you're trying to imply that wearing gloves caused you to pull so hard to open your zipper the pull came off I'm not buying!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Heist at her garage. I do that too in my dad’s kitchen. Now he tells me to come and get some knives!


Does he have nice knives? @cannabineer will drive you there!

For four years I did all my grocery shopping in my parents fridge and pantry. I was joking about the heist. Mom told us to take anything of dad's that we wanted and their garage is full of wood and panelling.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does he have nice knives? @cannabineer will drive you there!
> 
> For four years I did all my grocery shopping in my parents fridge and pantry. I was joking about the heist. Mom told us to take anything of dad's that we wanted and their garage was is full of *wood and panelling.
> *



I hope you grabbed it, thats seriously valuable these days


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does he have nice knives? @cannabineer will drive you there!
> 
> For four years I did all my grocery shopping in my parents fridge and pantry. I was joking about the heist. Mom told us to take anything of dad's that we wanted and their garage was is full of wood and panelling.


Ohhh yes he does. Plus he has like 4 of everything in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope you grabbed it, thats seriously valuable these days


All of it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope you grabbed it, thats seriously valuable these days


I took 14 2x2, 3 sheets of white hardboard and sheet of 1/4" plywood. Still lots left, I couldn't fit anymore in my car with the tools.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope you grabbed it, thats seriously valuable these days





curious2garden said:


> All of it!


The entire rafters of the garage is full of wood. Mainly sheets of plywood and 2x4's. Some of it looks like it's been there for a while, probably before he retired. If I had somewhere to keep it I'd take it all.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The entire rafters of the garage is full of wood. Mainly sheets of plywood and 2x4's. Some of it looks like it's been there for a while, probably before he retired. If I had somewhere to keep it I'd take it all.


Oh my I wish I was close. I'd store that for you


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The entire rafters of the garage is full of wood. Mainly sheets of plywood and 2x4's. Some of it looks like it's been there for a while, probably before he retired. If I had somewhere to keep it I'd take it all.


In your kitchen


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Wait, you’ve got a basement!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Sell it


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took 14 2x2, 3 sheets of white hardboard and sheet of 1/4" plywood. Still lots left, I couldn't fit anymore in my car with the tools.


then go back, loot the god damn garage. Wood is never going to be cheap again


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2021)

seriously,it's worth renting a storage locker


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't wear gloves a lot of the time. Especially when using drill presses and stuff like that. 

Ever see this?









What Is a Degloving Injury?


A degloving injury is the loss of a large area of skin from somewhere on the body, usually the arms or legs. Learn more about degloving and what to do if it happens to you.




www.webmd.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In your kitchen


Only if I can tell Rosie it was your idea 



Paul Drake said:


> Wait, you’ve got a basement!


Basement is fully developed except for a 10 x 8 storage room that's insanely full and I just took another big chunk of it this weekend. My bike and our sports gear had to go into storage to make room. 



Paul Drake said:


> Sell it


We're moving everything she wants to keep into storage on the weekend of the 25th and having an online estate sale starting the following weekend. Whatever my brother doesn't take will be listed for sale.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

who's selling what???


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't wear gloves a lot of the time. Especially when using drill presses and stuff like that.
> 
> Ever see this?
> 
> ...


Degloving doesn't have to do with wearing gloves. Degloving refers to the removal of skin similar to removal of a glove. We used high speed, air-powered drills meant for cutting through skulls and severing bone and not one of us got a degloving wound, or any wound for that matter. Seriously I'd wear a well fitting latex glove for most everything. My husband wears them working on cars but wouldn't on jets LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only if I can tell Rosie it was your idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then if I ever see you whine about how expensive wood is in the future, I shall mock you relentlessly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

I do have gloves to wear but man I'm telling you it's hard to feel anything in these things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> then go back, loot the god damn garage. Wood is never going to be cheap again


I have a 3x5 locker I could probably fit a few more sheets. I'm not sure I need to build anything else. It's not pressure treated so I can't use it outside.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only if I can tell Rosie it was your idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Tell her it was my idea


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a 3x5 locker I could probably fit a few more sheets. I'm not sure I need to build anything else. It's not pressure treated so I can't use it outside.


Yeah but you never know. I’d keep it if I could. Don’t tell him about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Then if I ever see you whine about how expensive wood is in the future, I shall mock you relentlessly


oh I'll whine about it, that's a given.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Murphy’s Law
js


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer at least you got something. I lost an entire crop to PM and almost gave up growing.
> 
> lol crashed on your couch for 27 years? There's an interesting story there.


Heh. Not that interesting really, friend from work came over one night 27 years ago to watch my new Star Wars Trilogy video tapes (damn...I'm old ) We got drunk, passed out, next day we went to class and work, that night we went out and played pool. He pretty much didn't go home except to get clothes and pretty soon he was living on my couch instead of his parent's place. He never left so when I moved I just factored in him as rent. Almost 30 years later he's had various relationships that didn't work out, pays rent on time and is basically my daughter's gamer buddy uncle. She calls him her "unofficial adopted uncle." I just call him the strange dude who lives under the stairs. Remember "Guy" from Half-Baked? It's like that but he has a room now.

Looks like I'm in for a fun week.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I do have gloves to wear but man I'm telling you it's hard to feel anything in these thingsView attachment 4986218


I highly recommend these:


https://www.ansellhealthcare.com/productfiles/neutralon_productsheet.pdf



I took the last case home since no one else wore them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I highly recommend these:
> 
> 
> https://www.ansellhealthcare.com/productfiles/neutralon_productsheet.pdf
> ...


And what about flames he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4986226View attachment 4986225


3...2....1.....la la land.....

just a guess


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And what about flames he he he


ROFLMAO!! Stay out of the crematorium Jeff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I highly recommend these:
> 
> 
> https://www.ansellhealthcare.com/productfiles/neutralon_productsheet.pdf
> ...


Do you wear gloves while you're trimming? 


RetiredToker76 said:


> Heh. Not that interesting really, friend from work came over one night 27 years ago to watch my new Star Wars Trilogy video tapes (damn...I'm old ) We got drunk, passed out, next day we went to class and work, that night we went out and played pool. He pretty much didn't go home except to get clothes and pretty soon he was living on my couch instead of his parent's place. He never left so when I moved I just factored in him as rent. Almost 30 years later he's had various relationships that didn't work out, pays rent on time and is basically my daughter's gamer buddy uncle. She calls him her "unofficial adopted uncle." I just call him the strange dude who lives under the stairs. Remember "Guy" from Half-Baked? It's like that but he has a room now.
> 
> Looks like I'm in for a fun week.
> 
> View attachment 4986232


I don't think I've ever seen half baked. That's fricken werid, was there any discussion about moving in or he just never left? 

Making tincture?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Stay out of the crematorium Jeff


You say crematorium I say a nice fireplace


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've ever seen half baked.


watch it, it's a good stoner flick....very funny too


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you wear gloves while you're trimming?
> ........snip.......


Yes, I do but I wear Nitrile exam gloves. I wear those for cooking when I'm preparing peppers. I also use them while repotting plants, working on my car etc.... These work great and I hate feeling like I have to dig dirt out from under my fingernails  


These:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> watch it, it's a good stoner flick....very funny too


I'll haft to check that statement out with my oldest son


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You say crematorium I say a nice fireplace


ROFLMAO Potato potahtoe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll haft to check that statement out with my oldest son


go for it.....another is Spaceballs....it's a star wars parody......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it.....another is Spaceballs....it's a star wars parody......


Now that one I don't haft to check but I think I would have to go with Family Guy's version


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

i'm watching the weather in my area thanks to this TS....gotta take the wife to a dr appt........she's getting an EMG test today....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that one I don't haft to check but I think I would have to go with Family Guy's version


yeah i like that one....Seth did great.......still like the Mel Brooks version though


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yet you didn’t know Ann Arbor was in MICHIGAN? View attachment 4986156


Of course I was no longer in the room to witness your wit. MI yes. Didn't know it was another Eaton Rapids.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 13, 2021)

Dimethylmercury will go right through latex gloves. Only takes a couple drops to kill you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> watch it, it's a good stoner flick....very funny too


I saw Jim Breuer live. During the show he asked who hasn't seen half baked and then spent 5 minutes humiliating a guy who admitted he hadn't. I don't think I've ever sunk lower in a chair lol. 



curious2garden said:


> Yes, I do but I wear Nitrile exam gloves. I wear those for cooking when I'm preparing peppers. I also use them while repotting plants, working on my car etc.... These work great and I hate feeling like I have to dig dirt out from under my fingernails
> 
> 
> These:
> View attachment 4986251


I'm surprised how many people here don't use gloves when gardening or trimming. Looks like there's tar on their fingers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4986255


you watch some weird porn!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dimethylmercury will go right through latex gloves. Only takes a couple drops to kill you.


Crematorium open for service


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you watch some weird porn!


Don't judge until you try it


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

The vet office is in love with tango, and they stole her blood! Successful morning. Where's my weed... 
Whose weird porn list are we critiquing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you watch some weird porn!


They have some good vibrations going on he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Coffee is needed


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee is needed View attachment 4986280


That's what you mean by coffee? No wonder you like it so much...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's so cool. @Paul Drake will be so envious! She's been lusting after a manatee tattoo for a while. Were you able to touch them or is that illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touching is illegal . I saw this one article of some guy who picked up a manateee and hugged it! 


Laughing Grass said:


> I saw Jim Breuer live. During the show he asked who hasn't seen half baked and then spent 5 minutes humiliating a guy who admitted he hadn't. I don't think I've ever sunk lower in a chair lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised how many people here don't use gloves when gardening or trimming. Looks like there's tar on their fingers.


lmao, you crack me up. There are some very Revealing moments we share here. Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't judge until you try it


Let me rephrase that

You watch some weird porn!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you wear gloves while you're trimming?
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen half baked. That's fricken werid, was there any discussion about moving in or he just never left?
> ...


We worked together and his parent's house was 30 minutes from work while my apartment was 10. We were both pretty avid pool players at the time, so we'd play pool until 2am after work, then he didn't want to drive home 30 minutes just to be back at work at 6, so I just kept letting him have the couch. I was nearing the end of my lease when we started hanging out, so it was only a few months before I was moving, so I asked him if he wanted to have a room in my next place instead of just the couch. Ten months later my future wife would enter the picture, she eventually moved into our apartment too. We just got a bigger place on our next lease again. When my wife and I graduated from college and started making plans to move, I just asked him if I should include a room for him in the new state. He wanted to GTFO of the Midwest too, so he came with. Three moves later, when I bought a house, same discussion, should I include a room for you, dude? We half-joking half-accurately likened our friendship to Kevin Smith and Jason Mews, we drove three hours to go see Clerks at the theater the first year we lived together, both being store clerks at the time. We saw the movie and said, "That's totally us." Just like those two knuckle heads, we just can't seem to get rid of each other.

Yes, extracting my trim into tincture on its way to becoming infused sugar for infused soda-like beverages.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Let me rephrase that
> 
> You watch some weird porn!


I forget that you can Google it my bad lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We worked together and his parent's house was 30 minutes from work while my apartment was 10. We were both pretty avid pool players at the time, so we'd play pool until 2am after work, then he didn't want to drive home 30 minutes just to be back at work at 6, so I just kept letting him have the couch. I was nearing the end of my lease when we started hanging out, so it was only a few months before I was moving, so I asked him if he wanted to have a room in my next place instead of just the couch. Ten months later my future wife would enter the picture, she eventually moved into our apartment too. We just got a bigger place on our next lease again. When my wife and I graduated from college and started making plans to move, I just asked him if I should include a room for him in the new state. He wanted to GTFO of the Midwest too, so he came with. Three moves later, when I bought a house, same discussion, should I include a room for you, dude? We half-joking half-accurately likened our friendship to Kevin Smith and Jason Mews, we drove three hours to go see Clerks at the theater the first year we lived together, both being store clerks at the time. We saw the movie and said, "That's totally us." Just like those two knuckle heads, we just can't seem to get rid of each other.
> 
> Yes, extracting my trim into tincture on its way to becoming infused sugar for infused soda-like beverages.


And your wife is okay with bringing him along? I could see so many possible pitfalls to this arrangement Sorry if I'm being nosy, this is kinda fascinating. 

You told me about this, soda for getting high at work lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Black, you are a glutton for punishment!


Actually called "Magma Red Metallic".
When clean & in good sun it looks somewhat like Lava in color.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually called "Magma Red Metallic".
> When clean & in good sun it looks somewhat like Lava in color.


Googled it, it's a nice color


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Degloving doesn't have to do with wearing gloves. Degloving refers to the removal of skin similar to removal of a glove. We used high speed, air-powered drills meant for cutting through skulls and severing bone and not one of us got a degloving wound, or any wound for that matter. Seriously I'd wear a well fitting latex glove for most everything. My husband wears them working on cars but wouldn't on jets LOL


I do know that it doesn't mean taking off your glove......

But when that glove gets caught up it will take off both. My boss has seen it happen right in front of him.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Heh. Not that interesting really, friend from work came over one night 27 years ago to watch my new Star Wars Trilogy video tapes (damn...I'm old ) We got drunk, passed out, next day we went to class and work, that night we went out and played pool. He pretty much didn't go home except to get clothes and pretty soon he was living on my couch instead of his parent's place. He never left so when I moved I just factored in him as rent. Almost 30 years later he's had various relationships that didn't work out, pays rent on time and is basically my daughter's gamer buddy uncle. She calls him her "unofficial adopted uncle." I just call him the strange dude who lives under the stairs. Remember "Guy" from Half-Baked? It's like that but he has a room now.
> 
> Looks like I'm in for a fun week.
> 
> View attachment 4986232


I have a friend that was that way.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I do know that it doesn't mean taking off your glove......
> 
> But when that glove gets caught up it will take off both. My boss has seen it happen right in front of him.


It can deglove a face too, seen it multiple times with long hair and neckties are another issue but not so much degloving there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It can deglove a face too, seen it multiple times with long hair and neckties are another issue but not so much degloving there.


Some parts I have to finish on a 196" x 8" horizontal belt sander. It's like putting your hands in a snowmobile track. One of the guys had earbuds in one day.....he's very lucky. Scared the shit out of him.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Some parts I have to finish on a 196" x 8" horizontal belt sander. It's like putting your hands in a snowmobile track. One of the guys had earbuds in one day.....he's very lucky. *Scared the shit out of him.*


I'll bet it did.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a friend that was that way.


Mrs. Web?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Mrs. Web?


Reminds me........rents late.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Reminds me........rents late.....


Hama hama


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone have a spare few feet of fire proof cording? JK. Still these amazing gloves need mitten leashes. 

A laugh and a fact.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hama hama


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

Hehehe


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 13, 2021)

Boneless leg of lamb in the oven. Yum!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehehe








And off we go again. WTH!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Boneless leg of lamb in the oven. Yum!


Sounds good. Spent around 5 hours pulling this off. Just pork and stuffed shrooms on the grill. My physical therapy. Nothing fancy. Just homemade and almost healthy.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 13, 2021)

Because…fart


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

Frozen Hawaiian gluten free pizza


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds good. Spent around 5 hours pulling this off. Just pork and stuffed shrooms on the grill. My physical therapy. Nothing fancy. Just homemade and almost healthy.
> 
> View attachment 4986529View attachment 4986530View attachment 4986532View attachment 4986533View attachment 4986534View attachment 4986535


I hope you have access to better apples!

I kid...I'm used to huge orchards and trucks of them.

A friend has a really cool shed..,..cider press......It's pretty slick. It has a cleaning system....with a conveyor belt that brings them up to a macerator, that drops the fruit pulp onto a table......then with a hydraulic press it squeezes all the juice out and that drains into anything you like......pure juice.

It's all stainless, rubber or wood.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Because…fart
> 
> View attachment 4986561


F-N Frankfood eggs won't come out of the shell here. May the chickens in the sky have revenge on Sunrise Egg Farms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope you have access to better apples!
> 
> I kid...I'm used to huge orchards and trucks of them.
> 
> ...


Those were for stocking the hummingbird protein generator. Rare to have over ripe fruit around here. I cook. LOL.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2021)

I’m making like a Shepard yo


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m making like a Shepard yo


And shepherds make what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope you have access to better apples!
> 
> I kid...I'm used to huge orchards and trucks of them.
> 
> ...


Awesome bud of mine.......jumped out of choppers....in Vietnam.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome bud of mine.......jumped out of choppers....in Vietnam.


I'm apparently younger. Relatives just missed Nam. And friends fathers had a story. I've met some and worked with a 3 tour door gunner. "You never get out of a good Huey" was what he said. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm apparently younger. Relatives just missed Nam. And friends fathers had a story. I've met some and worked with a 3 tour door gunner. "You never get out of a good Huey" was what he said. LOL.


He's got time.....to the minute.....tattooed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He's got time.....to the minute.....tattooed.


And I bow to Johny Moraz. A tunnel rat. I bet we can't find that here or abroad easily.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4986611


And a bow to you sir.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I bow to Johny Moraz. A tunnel rat. I bet we can't find that here or abroad easily.


I'll smoke to any tunnel rat


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And a bow to you sir.


And definitely no sir but a good evening to you


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll smoke to any tunnel ratView attachment 4986620


Was the guy feeding me weldments for the masts I assembled and final welded for almost 10 years. 5'4" of pure stump that is getting it done. Still scared of the tales and few like him.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And definitely no sir but a good evening to you


"Sir" sounded better than aah-choo! Laugh man. I'm broken by my labor as well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

He'll who am I trying to kid I'll smoke a bowl to any of the Armed Forces lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was the guy feeding me weldments for the masts I assembled and final welded for almost 10 years. 5'4" of pure stump that is getting it done. Still scared of the tales and few like him.


Just feels like somebody's trying to talk to my father


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He'll who am I trying to kid I'll smoke a bowl to any of the Armed Forces lol


And I believe you as I would smoke with any of character. Good and bad. Makes for amazing tales years and reiterations later.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "Sir" sounded better than aah-choo! Laugh man. I'm broken by my labor as well.


That supposed to be this quote or this Michigan said


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Okay give me a minute my coffee is done and I definitely need some after running around today ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

All right we are good please continue


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

I cannot argue with that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I cannot argue with thatView attachment 4986627


A bit cooler and way humid here. Torrential rain finally. Now just PM inducing.

And I'd rather pass on the labor here. Was a day for sure. As I stalk skunk. Damn thing hit the other dog north of me. Mine still stinks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A bit cooler and way humid here. Torrential rain finally. Now just PM inducing.
> 
> And I'd rather pass on the labor here. Was a day for sure. As I stalk skunk. Damn thing hit the other dog north of me. Mine still stinks.


Paperwork and people dogs getting in trouble with skunks you win


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Paperwork and people dogs getting in trouble with skunks you win


The only win is it is not my Northern. I taste and smell that skunk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A bit cooler and way humid here. Torrential rain finally. Now just PM inducing.
> 
> And I'd rather pass on the labor here. Was a day for sure. As I stalk skunk. Damn thing hit the other dog north of me. Mine still stinks.


Do you have a plan for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The only win is it is not my Northern. I taste and smell that skunk.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have a plan for that


A live trap and a scary pellet rifle. Sad!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A live trap and a scary pellet rifle. Sad!


I think you forgot about the tomato juice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

What are you laugh I think it would be a vital part of that Arsenal kit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think you forgot about the tomato juice


I'm talking skunk. Sardines, cat food and peanuts in the traps. No fuss moving that if caught. Air gun is last resort. Only here because I neglected my grub control. Bad me. And my dog needs dawn, hydrogen peroxide, and baking soda. Then a good people shampoo. LOL. Almost that strong again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Just talking shit I know you love Critters


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you laugh I think it would be a vital part of that Arsenal kit


Man. Had to be there. Skunks were insane for a few years. And the old guys said the best cure were bloody Mary's. You forgot the vodka. LMAO.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my I wish I was close. I'd store that for you


I have a great selection of lumber, and I'm always adding and taking from it. The rafters I just replaced on the porch roof I had in storage. I was out there organizing today. I'm excited...I have so many projects around here, and most of them are small projects. Definitely enough outdoor stuff to keep me busy til winter.

I'm starting to get excited for the possibilities of new chapter(s) in my life. Time for something different, or to renew something. Like my penis!  

I'm being bad and dabbing on a Monday...Oh and looky what I accomplished today...Made it to 420 miles on the bike odometer! Now rain the next 4 days


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have a great selection of lumber, and I'm always adding and taking from it. The rafters I just replaced on the porch roof I had in storage. I was out there organizing today. I'm excited...I have so many projects around here, and most of them are small projects. Definitely enough outdoor stuff to keep me busy til winter.
> 
> I'm starting to get excited for the possibilities of new chapter(s) in my life. Time for something different, or to renew something. Like my penis!
> 
> ...


Nice Odometer!

Good morning everyone.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

Smoking early buds off the outdoor, shit makes me hop up and want to work....I think it's got some meth genes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice Odometer!
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Morning


Have a good run


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4986783
> 
> Have a good run


Thanks! What's the temp like where you are? A/C still running?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. Jury duty during delta... sure hope I don't have to go. None of my friends have ever been called, this is 3 for me... :[


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice Odometer!
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks! What's the temp like where you are? A/C still running?


50° this morning. Was thinking about taking out the AC's but we still have 80°'s in the forecast. I'll hold off a bit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 50° this morning. Was thinking about taking out the AC's but we still have 80°'s in the forecast. I'll hold off a bit.


50?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 50?!


Yes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Thinking about you @BudmanTX Hopefully you and your family and friends be safe out there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Ghetto cabinet now has exhaust.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ghetto cabinet now has exhaust.
> 
> View attachment 4986803


I'm so confused that looks like it's blowing air in wouldn't exhaust be the other way around he he he wink wink lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.


What day is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so confused that looks like it's blowing air in wouldn't exhaust be the other way around he he he wink wink lol


It's blowing out, there's so many gaps here and there so air is passively being drawn in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What day is it?


Morning gorgeous, how are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

I thought it was Monday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was Monday


dabbed the day away yesterday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning gorgeous, how are you doing?


I’m obviously confused lol but gorgeous makes me feel better, thanks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dabbed the day away yesterday?


That’s what it was. I was watching the gas level with each hit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

@Rsawr jury duty? Just wear the loudest, most batshit crazy outfit you can put together. Prove that you have terrible judgement.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr jury duty? Just wear the loudest, most batshit crazy outfit you can put together. Prove that you have terrible judgement.


I was gonna say do like I do and tell them you know someone involved. Be oh no that’s my bffs aunt/brother etc.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Would you rather be a mermaid or dolphin?

I’m thinking mermaid. What about you guys?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was gonna say do like I do and tell them you know someone involved. Be oh no that’s my bffs aunt/brother etc.


I've never been called for jury duty. I don't know if I'd try to get out of it. Might be interesting.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never been called for jury duty. I don't know if I'd try to get out of it. Might be interesting.


Well unless you’ve a TOTALLY different system, I’d say no. And just picking the jury was 4 days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you rather be a mermaid or dolphin?
> 
> I’m thinking mermaid. What about you guys?


no question, mermaid for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no question, mermaid for sure.


I was thinking about it, obviously high, like I could really be one or the other dabbing already


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well unless you’ve a TOTALLY different system, I’d say no. And just picking the jury was 4 days.


nuts to that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> nuts to that.


You DEFINITELY don’t want jury duty. Unless I’m on trial.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You DEFINITELY don’t want jury duty. Unless I’m on trial.


being sequestered in a nice hotel wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Great job on the cabinet


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> being sequestered in a nice hotel wouldn't be too bad.


Hahaha won’t be a nice hotel babe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Wino is mowing the neighbors yard. Grrrrrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Great job on the cabinet


Thank you, I'm planning on starting 10 seeds around the 13th of October. Should be ready to go into the big room as soon as this crop is done.



Paul Drake said:


> Hahaha won’t be a nice hotel babe.


I would treat it like I'm interviewing them. What hotel would I be staying in? What type of snacks are being served? What's the wifi password? So many questions... I'd be kicked out for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, I'm planning on starting 10 seeds around the 13th of October. Should be ready to go into the big room as soon as this crop is done.
> 
> 
> 
> I would treat it like I'm interviewing them. What hotel would I be staying in? What type of snacks are being served? What's the wifi password? So many questions... I'd be kicked out for sure.


You’re a nutbag


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re a nutbag


I don't joke about snacks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Afra Al-Dhaheri on TikTok


Yabadabadooooo!! #catsoftiktok #cats #kittens #angrycat #funnycat. #pets #petsoftiktok




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr jury duty? Just wear the loudest, most batshit crazy outfit you can put together. Prove that you have terrible judgement.


No, that's not allowed. If I show up in clothing not outlined I am in contempt. I am already spending more money than I get back on travel... dont need a fine, too lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, that's not allowed. If I show up in clothing not outlined I am in contempt. I am already spending more money than I get back on travel... dont need a fine, too lol


Sounds like a perfect time to invite your imaginary friend along and have a decent conversation about current events


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like a perfect time to invite your imaginary friend along and have a decent conversation about current events


I also don't need to be dragged to an institution...
Maybe I can forget my glasses and have a really bad headache? Glasses are on my ID.... lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

And you have that uncontrollable tic or twitch in better control now right lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, that's not allowed. If I show up in clothing not outlined I am in contempt. I am already spending more money than I get back on travel... dont need a fine, too lol


They have dress codes? I guess reenacting the Tom Cruise/Jack Nicholson scene from a few good men is out of the question.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

@Paul Drake


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you have that uncontrollable tic or twitch in better control now right lol


I do have a constant hum to me. Think I just vibrate at the wrong frequency... Never gets me in trouble though... hmm



Laughing Grass said:


> They have dress codes? I guess reenacting the Tom Cruise/Jack Nicholson scene from a few good men is out of the question.


Yup. No stains, rips, tears (intentional or not), no hoodies, no shorts or super short skirts. No sneakers (this is my issue, gonna be breaking this one)
No logos other than incidental branding, no open toed anything. I am gonna have a big bright pink respirator on. Maybe I will draw a smily face on the filter pack, since they can't make me take my mask off...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4986860he he he


Angel loaf!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 50?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I do have a constant hum to me. Think I just vibrate at the wrong frequency... Never gets me in trouble though... hmm
> 
> 
> Yup. No stains, rips, tears (intentional or not), no hoodies, no shorts or super short skirts. No sneakers (this is my issue, gonna be breaking this one)
> No logos other than incidental branding, no open toed anything. I am gonna have a big bright pink respirator on. Maybe I will draw a smily face on the filter pack, since they can't make me take my mask off...


I could be batshit crazy in those confines. 

Bright pink crocs with rainbow fuzzy socks... one or two sizes too big so you drag your heels when you walk. Gold MC Hammer pants and this top. No joke tho I really want that top. 

**


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

No logos or designs, crocs count as open toed here...
And also too loud. I have to be quiet


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

I imagine those pants squeak... and crinkle.

"Ma'am, your pants keep interrupting court, please sit still"


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No logos or designs, crocs count as open toed here...
> And also too loud. I have to be quiet


Just shit your pants....easy......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I imagine those pants squeak... and crinkle.
> 
> "Ma'am, your pants keep interrupting court, please sit still"


Then you could drop "stop hammer time" on the judge. 



Judge would laugh, jury would laugh... as you're lead out in handcuffs. Yea I'm probably not the best person to give advise on this subject.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just shit your pants....easy......


Brilliant!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Then you could drop "stop hammer time" on the judge.
> 
> View attachment 4986867
> 
> Judge would laugh, jury would laugh... as you're lead out in handcuffs. Yea I'm probably not the best person to give advise on this subject.


I had a few pairs of those


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Then you could drop "stop hammer time" on the judge.
> 
> View attachment 4986867
> 
> Judge would laugh, jury would laugh... as you're lead out in handcuffs. Yea I'm probably not the best person to give advise on this subject.


I can see the story now "Idiot twists knee and ankle, pinches nerve in back attempting to escape jury duty."


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a few pairs of those


Oh please tell me you skied in them pants


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh please tell me you skied in them pants


I've skied in less.......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've skied in less.......


Still got wind burn, or nah?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking about you @BudmanTX Hopefully you and your family and friends be safe out there


thanks man, apppreciate it. It's been a weird year to say the least......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Still got wind burn, or nah?


Don't fall


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't fall


That is the sentence that tells me not to ski, right there. I am like a defective weeble...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

I got out of JD one time by just saying the defendant was most likely guilty when interviewed: "Why do you say that?" ". Because the cops wouldn't have arrested him and the DA wouldn't have brought this to trial". "Dismissed!"


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

There's more to this story LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Gravity works in mysterious ways....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

i've gotten out of Jury duty just by wearing shorts......js


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've gotten out of Jury duty just by wearing shorts......js


But here they send you home with a fine for that! So I would have to pay to get there, then take the fine, then pay to get back! Man, why is it stricter here, no fair...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But here they send you home with a fine for that! So I would have to pay to get there, then take the fine, then pay to get back! Man, why is it stricter here, no fair...


not here...js.....

i've gotten out of jury duty more times doing that than anything else......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> not here...js.....
> 
> i've gotten out of jury duty more times doing that than anything else......


Well you're lucky. They send the article with the dress code along with the summons a month in advance. They must figure if you can't read, you don't deserve that money.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

There was this guy in the jury pool, a real whiner who did not want to be there at all. Bitching and moaning, wouldn't shut the fuck up. His turn to be interviewed, and he interrupts the attorney and tells the judge he's losing money, it's a hardship, etc. Pisses the judge off bigly, so judge tells him he had ample time to tell the Jury Commisioner about his reasons to be excused before today, so shut up and he is on the jury. A couple people later and it's my turn, I said my piece got dismissed and as I walked past him I whispered "This is how you get out of it you putz" and sauntered out.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> There was this guy in the jury pool, a real whiner who did not want to be there at all. Bitching and moaning, wouldn't shut the fuck up. His turn to be interviewed, and he interrupts the attorney and tells the judge he's losing money, it's a hardship, etc. Pisses the judge off bigly, so judge tells him he had ample time to tell the Jury Commisioner about his reasons to be excused before today, so shut up and he is on the jury. A couple people later and it's my turn, I said my piece got dismissed and as I walked past him I whispered "This is how you get out of it you putz" and sauntered out.


Everyone I know has gotten called at least once, they've all been biatchy about it. I actually WANT to do it, have for years. I think that's the secret to not getting called, to cosmically want to be on a jury. Never once have they hit me up.


----------



## MARYP91 (Sep 14, 2021)

I wake and bake daily  Nothing goes better with my morning Java then my White Widow that I have personally grown


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Everyone I know has gotten called at least once, they've all been biatchy about it. I actually WANT to do it, have for years. I think that's the secret to not getting called, to cosmically want to be on a jury. Never once have they hit me up.


You wanna sit in traffic/misdemeanor court? You can pretend to be me. What's the chance we look similar?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Everyone I know has gotten called at least once, they've all been biatchy about it. I actually WANT to do it, have for years. I think that's the secret to not getting called, to cosmically want to be on a jury. Never once have they hit me up.


I agree, this time I had too much going on at work and the case disinterested me so I got out of it. In my county they send the jury summons about 1.5-2 months in advance so there is plenty of time to get out of it. Had the case been interesting, I'd have stayed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I agree, this time I had too much going on at work and the case disinterested me so I got out of it. In my county they send the jury summons about 1.5-2 months in advance so there is plenty of time to get out of it. Had the case been interesting, I'd have stayed


If I understand correctly here you don't know what case you'll be involved in during the screening process. 



Rsawr said:


> You wanna sit in traffic/misdemeanor court? You can pretend to be me. What's the chance we look similar?


Traffic court? Bummer! I'd at least want something high profile enough that I could write a book afterwards.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

High profile? Doesn't that sound like a waste of time? Law and order is practically free


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have to be quiet


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You wanna sit in traffic/misdemeanor court? You can pretend to be me. What's the chance we look similar?


I mean it's not the sexiest of court cases, but I'd still go all Dick Wolf on the jury, that parking ticket would be Dun-Dun. I have a few doppelgängers out there, however I'm fairly certain you're far cuter than I. 

I just really enjoyed playing Juror #8 in junior high theater, always wanted to be 'that guy' in a jury that just royally screws over the states case.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4986910


I know. I talk a lot, and masks have given me a constant under breath mumble. Gonna be hard


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

What is the problem with jury duty?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4986910


IKR it would be hard for me to not show up wearing a royal cape, teairra and.... 



Open toad shoes


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What is the problem with jury duty?


It's fine in theory. The time i had to sit before was fine. Traffic, nice and easy, but stupid. Other time I was not needed and never had to go. Both were in my city though.
But it is during a pandemic, and I don't know these people I will be sitting in a room with. I either have to travel 1.5 hours in each direction on public transit (covid still a thing) or pay a cab to get there about 80 bucks round trip. I am losing money, and may miss work the day after.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What is the problem with jury duty?


People


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's fine in theory. The time i had to sit before was fine. Traffic, nice and easy, but stupid. Other time I was not needed and never had to go. Both were in my city though.
> But it is during a pandemic, and I don't know these people I will be sitting in a room with. I either have to travel 1.5 hours in each direction on public transit (covid still a thing) or pay a cab to get there about 80 bucks round trip. I am losing money, and may miss work the day after.


All joking aside, claim hardship. There's definitely a process for that.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's fine in theory. The time i had to sit before was fine. Traffic, nice and easy, but stupid. Other time I was not needed and never had to go. Both were in my city though.
> But it is during a pandemic, and I don't know these people I will be sitting in a room with. I either have to travel 1.5 hours in each direction on public transit (covid still a thing) or pay a cab to get there about 80 bucks round trip. I am losing money, and may miss work the day after.


So basically, it’s inconvenient?


Jeffislovinlife said:


> People


No, that’s what’s wrong with planet earth. Jury duty itself isn’t too bad.


Laughing Grass said:


> All joking aside, claim hardship. There's definitely a process for that.


This.^^


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All joking aside, claim hardship. There's definitely a process for that.


I tried when I first got it a month ago. The distance is not large enough...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

If you take my advice please let me know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

4 bean Chili on for supper tonight I might just get it done


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So basically, it’s inconvenient?
> 
> No, that’s what’s wrong with planet earth. Jury duty itself isn’t too bad.
> 
> This.^^


It is inconvenient in a way that messes with my money and time. And potentially the money and time of my boss and his business. Yes.

Not everyone can afford the time or money I just mentioned. I am lucky that I just get to complain, and maybe miss a paycheck, and be okay with that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 4 bean Chili on for supper tonight I might just get it done View attachment 4986923


You need some bacon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need some bacon?
> View attachment 4986924


send this direction please......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need some bacon?
> View attachment 4986924


Bacon in Chili? That's crazy talk.



Rsawr said:


> I tried when I first got it a month ago. The distance is not large enough...


So when do you get fitted for your mc hammer pants?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It is inconvenient in a way that messes with my money and time. And potentially the money and time of my boss and his business. Yes.
> 
> Not everyone can afford the time or money I just mentioned. I am lucky that I just get to complain, and maybe miss a paycheck, and be okay with that.


If you can not afford to miss the time, AND you don’t have reasonable transportation(1.5 hours each way is NOT reasonable), then I don’t understand how they denied your financial hardship claim. How far away exactly IS it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need some bacon?
> View attachment 4986924


yes yes please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Applewood smoked would be nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Bacon in Chili? That's crazy talk.*


How sheltered where you


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Applewood smoked would be nice


Dude you nailed it! Last one was hickory. These are all apple....well there was a touch of pecan from last smoke but all apple after start up.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So when do you get fitted for your mc hammer pants?


Can they be royal purple?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude you nailed it! Last one was hickory. These are all apple....well there was a touch of pecan from last smoke but all apple after start up.


That is awesome the pecans that is off the hook


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome the pecans that is off the hook


Yeah this is gonna be good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can they be royal purple?


Can't touch this!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR it would be hard for me to not show up wearing a royal cape, teairra and....
> 
> View attachment 4986918
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!! If the slipper fits you must acquit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! If the slipper fits you must acquit!


I didn't think about that angle. @Rsawr at least consider the open toad shoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How sheltered where you


I prefer guarded.

And bacon doesn't belong in Chili.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't think about that angle. @Rsawr at least consider the open toad shoes.


But I found my old recital shoes. They have sequins


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer guarded.
> 
> And bacon doesn't belong in Chili.


Bacon belongs in everything! Pineapple, bacon, jalapeno pizza sounds good today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Bacon belongs in everything! Pineapple, bacon, *ham*, jalapeno pizza sounds good today.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer guarded.
> 
> And bacon doesn't belong in Chili.


Neither do beans, it just depends on the gospel of chili one follows


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer guarded.
> 
> And bacon doesn't belong in Chili.


It's called pork and beans! Add chop meat.......bam awesome fucking chili


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4986961


Ham is bacon that didn't get a high enough GPA....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer guarded.
> 
> And bacon doesn't belong in Chili.


Okay I'm a dirty old man what kind of guarded are we talking about


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Great this thread is gonna be deleted.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

cliffhanger......reallly........smh......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

showing my inner geekness there......just saw the new anime drop of the slime.......


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4986961


Not going to lie, I miss getting Canadian Bacon on my pizzas. Once you go south of the Manson-Nixon line, the shops don't carry it anymore. When we moved to Texas when I was a kid I thought it was because it got too hot and the refrigerated trucks couldn't get it that far south.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I understand correctly here you don't know what case you'll be involved in during the screening process.
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic court? Bummer! I'd at least want something high profile enough that I could write a book afterwards.


You know whether it's civil or criminal; this was a criminal case. You also learn while they are interviewing prospective jurors before you as they are trying to determine whether or not you have pre-bias. Very likely they won't mention drugs in a shoplifting case, so if any drug question is asked there's a good bet drugs are involved. So, by the time they got to me I knew it was small time drug sales. I wasn't interested and I wanted to screw with the whiney dude

edit: Years ago I was on a jury concerning felony DUI. During the interview they asked if we drank, how much, ever had a DUI, had a female loved one ever hurt by someone under the influence, etc. You can pretty much accurately guess the case


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Not going to lie, I miss getting Canadian Bacon on my pizzas. Once you go south of the Manson-Nixon line, the shops don't carry it anymore. When we moved to Texas when I was a kid I thought it was because it got too hot and the refrigerated trucks couldn't get it that far south.


I was going to try Canadian bacon next. I think you use tenderloin? Bought an extra one yesterday just to try.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's called pork and beans! Add chop meat.......bam awesome fucking chili


Two angry face responses in one day.  The "pork" in pork and beans just looks like a glob of fat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Stage 2 of the chili process a bigger pot lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Stage 2 of the chili processView attachment 4986981 a bigger pot lol


I don't see any pot in there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two angry face responses in one day.  The "pork" in pork and beans just looks like a glob of fat.


I feel bad for you......I really do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Great this thread is gonna be deleted.......


As long as we don't mention dinosaurs I think we're good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Not going to lie, I miss getting Canadian Bacon on my pizzas. Once you go south of the Manson-Nixon line, the shops don't carry it anymore. When we moved to Texas when I was a kid I thought it was because it got too hot and the refrigerated trucks couldn't get it that far south.


I've never had that on pizza. Does it get dry?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Bacon belongs in everything! Pineapple, bacon, jalapeno pizza sounds good today.





Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4986961


Bacon and pineapple pizza is WAY better than ham and pineapple pizza.

juss sayin’


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You know whether it's civil or criminal; this was a criminal case. You also learn while they are interviewing prospective jurors before you as they are trying to determine whether or not you have pre-bias. Very likely they won't mention drugs in a shoplifting case, so if any drug question is asked there's a good bet drugs are involved. So, by the time they got to me I knew it was small time drug sales. I wasn't interested and I wanted to screw with the whiney dude
> 
> edit: Years ago I was on a jury concerning felony DUI. During the interview they asked if we drank, how much, ever had a DUI, had a female loved one ever hurt by someone under the influence, etc. You can pretty much accurately guess the case


That makes sense. I did a little research and here they make you do all the qualification surveys online. Not sure if it's a cookie cutter survey, you need a juror code +DOB to see it. did you get selected for the DUI jury?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I feel bad for you......I really do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Bacon and pineapple pizza is WAY better than ham and pineapple pizza.
> 
> juss sayin’


I don't think I've had it with bacon. If you order Hawaiian you're getting ham.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've had it with bacon. If you order Hawaiian you're getting ham.


Don’t order Hawaiian then? Try it, it’ll change your life


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t order Hawaiian then? Try it, it’ll change your life


bacon and pineapple actually is a good combo......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

Yeah, be a pizza rebel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t order Hawaiian then? Try it, it’ll change your life


My sheltered ass might not be able to handle it.  maybe I'll change it up next time we order pizza


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sheltered ass might not be able to handle it.  maybe I'll change it up next time we order pizza


Seriously. I LOVE Hawaiian pizza, but the first time I had BACON instead of HAM on it with my pineapple…I mean…

I cant even look at a ham and pineapple pizza anymore. Bacon is the undisputed champion hands down.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never had that on pizza. Does it get dry?


I can't remember, it's been at least 35 years since I last lived somewhere they had it in resturaunt to put on a pizza. I somewhat remember I liked it and didn't like ham as much. This year we just got an oven that can go to 550°F and can supposedly do a somewhat decent pan pizza, but we haven't tried yet. Once the new paychecks start coming in I might consider investing in a pizza oven, and making real pizzas at home.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> showing my inner geekness there......just saw the new anime drop of the slime.......


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two angry face responses in one day.  The "pork" in pork and beans just looks like a glob of fat.


The pork in pork and beans is usually salt pork  It's way more delicious if you make them yourself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

tonight’s recipe…Coquilles St Jacques


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4987002


It wasn't me ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously. I LOVE Hawaiian pizza, but the first time I had BACON instead of HAM on it with my pineapple…I mean…
> 
> I cant even look at a ham and pineapple pizza anymore. Bacon is the undisputed champion hands down.


Okay I'll try it next time, I don't have anything against bacon... we had pizza on Saturday should have had this conversation earlier. 

Fun trivia Hawaiian Pizza was invented by a Greek Canadian... just to stick it to the Italians!









Sam Panopoulos - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I can't remember, it's been at least 35 years since I last lived somewhere they had it in resturaunt to put on a pizza. I somewhat remember I liked it and didn't like ham as much. This year we just got an oven that can go to 550°F and can supposedly do a somewhat decent pan pizza, but we haven't tried yet. Once the new paychecks start coming in I might consider investing in a pizza oven, and making real pizzas at home.


We have one of these and they work great! I can't remember the last time we made pizza, we mainly use it for fajita melts. 






Cuisinart CPO-700 Grill Top Pizza Oven Kit : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Cuisinart CPO-700 Grill Top Pizza Oven Kit : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The pork in pork and beans is usually salt pork  It's way more delicious if you make them yourself.


I learn so much here lol. When i make chili I use beans in tomato sauce... that little pork glob grossed me out.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Bishops own world famous six time chili cook-off contest winning five alarm three bean chili. With kumquats


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I'll try it next time, I don't have anything against bacon... we had pizza on Saturday should have had this conversation earlier.
> 
> Fun trivia Hawaiian Pizza was invented by a Greek Canadian... just to stick it to the Italians!
> 
> ...


Funny he "died unexpectedly"........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've had it with bacon. If you order Hawaiian you're getting ham.


Or Canadian bacon


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have one of these and they work great! I can't remember the last time we made pizza, we mainly use it for fajita melts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat! I'll have to keep that in mind when I get a new grill this year. Make sure I get one that works with that.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Might get cool enough soon to make chili con carne with cornbread, not a hot weather dinner. I'm making BLT's again tonight while my tomatoes are still good.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny he "died unexpectedly"........


The guys who put sardines on pizza took him out.

"_Iceland's president, Guoni Johannesson, created an online uproar by announcing to a group of schoolchildren that he was "fundamentally opposed" to pineapple on pizza and suggested it should be banned.

Panopoulos said at the time he did not understand the president's opposition to the pineapple topping, which he thought gave the dish a "refreshing" bite."_


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny he "died unexpectedly"........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The guys who put sardines on pizza took him out.
> 
> "_Iceland's president, Guoni Johannesson, created an online uproar by announcing to a group of schoolchildren that he was "fundamentally opposed" to pineapple on pizza and suggested it should be banned.
> 
> Panopoulos said at the time he did not understand the president's opposition to the pineapple topping, which he thought gave the dish a "refreshing" bite."_


And here I thought @Singlemalt was in California…turns out he was a sock for the Icelandic president using a VPN this whole time???






Well played, Sir. Well played.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The guys who put *anchovies* on pizza took him out.


fify


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny he "died unexpectedly"........









Does anyone really die "unexpectedly" at 82? 
Suddenly, without warning, sure but was it really unexpected? 
You know someone out there was saying, "He's gunna die any day now..."


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Does anyone really die "unexpectedly" at 82?
> Suddenly, without warning, sure but was it really unexpected?
> You know someone out there was saying, "He's gunna die any day now..."


True story time. My 83 year old grandfather died “unexpectedly”. He was in a nudist hot tub with a bunch of nude women half his age, when he had a little fall while getting out. Didn’t recover from that one, but Shit…the man died doin what he loved.


Edit: head rush…maybe not enough blood in his brain when he stood up? Eh? Eh??


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Does anyone really die "unexpectedly" at 82?
> Suddenly, without warning, sure but was it really unexpected?
> You know someone out there was saying, "He's gunna die any day now..."


Are you 44 or 76? Asking for a friend.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> True story time. My 83 year old grandfather died “unexpectedly”. He was in a nudist hot tub with a bunch of nude women half his age, when he had a little fall while getting out. Didn’t recover from that one, but Shit…the man died doin what he loved.
> 
> 
> Edit: head rush…maybe not enough blood in his brain when he stood up? Eh? Eh??


Wonder if he was thinking "look a titty!"


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> tonight’s recipe…Coquilles St Jacques


Please post pictures!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Well I created the account back in 2008 and I'm not 89 now so... yeah.

@45


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> True story time. My 83 year old grandfather died “unexpectedly”. He was in a nudist hot tub with a bunch of nude women half his age, when he had a little fall while getting out. Didn’t recover from that one, but Shit…the man died doin what he loved.
> 
> 
> Edit: head rush…maybe not enough blood in his brain when he stood up? Eh? Eh??


ROFLMAO You got some big shoes to fill there!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder if he was thinking "look a titty!"


My grandfather had a living room with shag carpet full of pillows, that had hooks in the ceiling…he wasn’t phased by the sight of a titty…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The guys who put sardines on pizza took him out.
> 
> "_Iceland's president, Guoni Johannesson, created an online uproar by announcing to a group of schoolchildren that he was "fundamentally opposed" to pineapple on pizza and suggested it should be banned.
> 
> Panopoulos said at the time he did not understand the president's opposition to the pineapple topping, which he thought gave the dish a "refreshing" bite."_


Our Prime Minister's response.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

I have a pineapple. I have a pizza.


I know this has been posted before…but c’mon Justin, c’mon…


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My grandfather had a living room with shag carpet full of pillows, that had hooks in the ceiling…he wasn’t phased by the sight of a titty…


Wait......I know that room


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Pimp!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That makes sense. I did a little research and here they make you do all the qualification surveys online. Not sure if it's a cookie cutter survey, you need a juror code +DOB to see it. did you get selected for the DUI jury?


Yeah, two days of trial and the defendant folded that evening, changed his plea; so on third day as soon as we got into court they dismissed us all; kindalike coitus interupptus. A 40 mile drive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a pineapple. I have a pizza.
> 
> 
> I know this has been posted before…but c’mon Justin, c’mon…


Sounds like someone's not on #TeamPineapple


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pimp!
> View attachment 4987033


+Rep


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I'll try it next time, I don't have anything against bacon... we had pizza on Saturday should have had this conversation earlier.
> 
> Fun trivia Hawaiian Pizza was invented by a Greek Canadian... just to stick it to the Italians!
> 
> ...


"Beware Greeks bearing gifts"


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like someone's not on #TeamPineapple


<<<<<< This guy.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> True story time. My 83 year old grandfather died “unexpectedly”. He was in a nudist hot tub with a bunch of nude women half his age, when he had a little fall while getting out. Didn’t recover from that one, but Shit…the man died doin what he loved.
> 
> 
> Edit: head rush…maybe not enough blood in his brain when he stood up? Eh? Eh??









Couldn't resist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> "Beware Greeks bearing gifts"


Three angry face reactions in one day, that's gotta be a record.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

The leftover pizza in my fridge has Canadian bacon, pepperoni, and black olives. I skipped the Italian sausage this time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> The leftover pizza in my fridge has Canadian bacon, pepperoni, and black olives. I skipped the Italian sausage this time.


What do you have against Italians.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> tonight’s recipe…Coquilles St Jacques


Definitely pictures.
Scallop season opens locally 1 Dec, always a big price drop.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you have against Italians.


Not Italians, but Italian mothers stick like glue.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And here I thought @Singlemalt was in California…turns out he was a sock for the Icelandic president using a VPN this whole time???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La mano nera arriva lontano


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pimp!
> View attachment 4987033


I was looking at the money thinking, you wouldn't have to pay me to eat that


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

My favorite pizza is prawns, pepperoncini peppers, and extra garlic.

So whatever. If you like it, eat it.






Yeah, prawns. Split lengthwise. It’s like a shrimp scampi pizza. It’s fucking amazing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And here I thought @Singlemalt was in California…turns out he was a sock for the Icelandic president using a VPN this whole time???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually we worked it out in another thread that @Singlemalt was @tyler.durden 's sock or vice versa (I was cross-faded)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So whatever. If you like it, eat it.


That's my life philosophy.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Definitely pictures.
> Scallop season opens locally 1 Dec, always a big price drop.


Unfortunately I don’t have the shells to bake them in, I’m just using ramekins. It won’t be that impressive looking, but should be rather tasty.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you have against Italians.


Apparently their sausage


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have the shells to bake them in, I’m just using ramekins. It won’t be that impressive looking, but should be rather tasty.


Most the recipes I looked at briefly skipped the mashed potato base with the filling nestled in the middle, which looks like a shame, if not a crime in some provinces.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently their sausage




That's the best part of Italians


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Most the recipes I looked at briefly skipped the mashed potato base with the filling nestled in the middle, which looks like a shame, if not a crime in some provinces.


No mashed potatoes here. I just make the gratin and eat it with a crusty baguette. I’ve never seen it made with mashed potatoes actually.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4987043
> 
> That's the best part of Italians


Unhinged that jaw like a sausage queen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Unhinged that jaw like a sausage queen


It was the perfect image, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Norm Macdonald died today


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No mashed potatoes here. I just make the gratin and eat it with a crusty baguette. I’ve never seen it made with mashed potatoes actually.


I'm always looking for something to make mashed potatoes more palatable vs brown gravy.
Baguette sounds great, I have cold chicken to look forward to.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you have against Italians.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Norm Macdonald died today


Bummer, he was hilarious


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4987043
> 
> That's the best part of Italians


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Bummer, he was hilarious


The Bob Saget roast was really the first time I noticed him. He had a way of making mediocre material funny and his timing was impeccable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My favorite pizza is prawns, pepperoncini peppers, and extra garlic.
> 
> So whatever. If you like it, eat it.
> 
> ...





raratt said:


>


Are you a Ragin Cajun he he he long story!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

I think we might have something here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


>


lol that's the spirit!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But I found my old recital shoes. They have sequins


Pics or gtfo....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think we might have something here View attachment 4987067


Looks like a delicious bean soup! Yummm


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Bob Saget roast was really the first time I noticed him. He had a way of making mediocre material funny and his timing was impeccable.


When he was the "Weekend Update" anchor for SNL he was relentless on OJ Simpson. When the verdict came in as innocent, Norm said "Murder is now legal in the state of California"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When he was the "Weekend Update" anchor for SNL he was relentless on OJ Simpson. When the verdict came in as innocent, Norm said "Murder is now legal in the state of California"


He was on SNL? I'll have to see if I can dig them up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He was on SNL? I'll have to see if I can dig them up.


1993-1998


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> 1993-1998


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like a delicious bean soup! Yummm


When does it be come Chili ???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or gtfo....


I don't know what emoji to put down on this one what the hell is gtfo.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know what emoji to put down on this one what the hell is gtfo.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When does it be come Chili ???


Meat


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll have to see if I can dig them up.


he's not even in the ground, why would you wanna dig him up....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> he's not even in the ground, why would you wanna dig him up....


Wow... too soon.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> he's not even in the ground, why would you wanna dig him up....


That is the best time to dig someone up, just sayin...
When they are still alive down there


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Ground's soft......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Meat


3 pounds of hamburger he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When does it be come Chili ???


For me, when you remove the beans


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That is the best time to dig someone up, just sayin...
> When they are still alive down there


Alive down where?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> For me, when you remove the beans


Aww beanless ok got you Hormel chili ha ha ha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww beanless ok got you *Hormel chili* ha ha ha


 = Cheap dog food


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> For me, when you remove the beans


The cafeteria at school had that, they just called it chili soup. $4 for a bowl of soup with a big dollop of sour cream, a bag of doritos and a bottle of water. I ate that probably two or three times a week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> = Cheap dog food


One of the things I noticed about this forum. People have very strong feelings about their food.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of the things I noticed about this forum. People have very strong feelings about their food.


I'd be willing to try it with pineapple in it though.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of the things I noticed about this forum. People have very strong feelings about their food.


Stoners know what they like and don't like when it comes to food.

Doesn't mean it's right, but it's right for them. 

Ever watched someone make a Pickle Fish Peanut butter sandwich while high and tell you it's the best thing in the world? We all have our guilty pleasure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd be willing to try it with pineapple in it though.


Are you just saying that?


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of the things I noticed about this forum. People have very strong feelings about their food.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> = Cheap dog food


I think Dennison's is pretty good, pretty expensive also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you just saying that?


I don't think he'd eat it.....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 14, 2021)

So those pics of smoked meat I had a week ago.... 
Yup, made chili and added about a pound of the diced brisket with burger and, sorry, ate it all ! No pics also, ( that would be mean)


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> So those pics of smoked meat I had a week ago....
> Yup, made chili and added about a pound of the diced brisket with burger and, sorry, ate it all ! No pics also, ( that would be mean)


Did you put beans in it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Stoners know what they like and don't like when it comes to food.
> 
> Doesn't mean it's right, but it's right for them.
> 
> Ever watched someone make a Pickle Fish Peanut butter sandwich while high and tell you it's the best thing in the world? We all have our guilty pleasure.


pickled fish or pickles and fish? either way no. My all-time favourite stoner food is raspberry marshmallow cookies. It's like four treats in one. You eat the chocolate shell, then the marshmallow, then the raspberry jam and finish with the graham cookie.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pickled fish or pickles and fish? either way no. My all-time favourite stoner food is raspberry marshmallow cookies. It's like four treats in one. You eat the chocolate shell, then the marshmallow, then the raspberry jam and finish with the graham cookie.
> 
> View attachment 4987131


I'd eat that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think he'd eat it.....


I think you're right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think he'd eat it.....


He might be on to something tho.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you put beans in it?


 Black beans, and onions, oh yes, ....the onions


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you just saying that?


I'm with @RetiredToker76 - some things just sound good when your blazed.
And yes - cause pineapple. . .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pickled fish or pickles and fish? either way no. My all-time favourite stoner food is raspberry marshmallow cookies. It's like four treats in one. You eat the chocolate shell, then the marshmallow, then the raspberry jam and finish with the graham cookie.
> 
> View attachment 4987131


Stoner


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pickled fish or pickles and fish? either way no. My all-time favourite stoner food is raspberry marshmallow cookies. It's like four treats in one. You eat the chocolate shell, then the marshmallow, then the raspberry jam and finish with the graham cookie.
> 
> View attachment 4987131



It was a high school buddy back in the 90's. He would eat Dill Pickle chips, Gorton's Fish sticks and Jiff peanut butter in a toasted bread sandwich. Beg you, I mean BEG you to have one with him. Ask him about it sober he'd deny he ever did such a thing, a few hits later he's in the kitchen putting the fish sticks in the oven.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Come on.....


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

I can't believe I'm still drooling over scallops, waiting for the pics.


Metasynth said:


> tonight’s recipe…Coquilles St Jacques


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 14, 2021)

Whoa, that screen shot really messed me up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with @RetiredToker76 - some things just sound good when your blazed.
> And yes - cause pineapple. . .


Well colour me surprised! Have you ever made moose chili? I've heard that's supposed to be really good. 



RetiredToker76 said:


> It was a high school buddy back in the 90's. He would eat Dill Pickle chips, Gorton's Fish sticks and Jiff peanut butter in a toasted bread sandwich. Beg you, I mean BEG you to have one with him. Ask him about it sober he'd deny he ever did such a thing, a few hits later he's in the kitchen putting the fish sticks in the oven.


I do like all those things... maybe switch in Kraft peanut butter. I'd at least take a bite. 

I think I'm going to go buy some viva puff cookies for our smoke session tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Whoa, that screen shot really messed me up


me too.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> me too.


I've been sitting here wondering, "Why?" Since it got posted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've been sitting here wondering, "Why?" Since it got posted.


Oh I know why


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

BS right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

i didn't do it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I can't believe I'm still drooling over scallops, waiting for the pics.


LOL get in line


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think Dennison's is pretty good, pretty expensive also.


Wolf Brand was good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pickled fish or pickles and fish? either way no. My all-time favourite stoner food is raspberry marshmallow cookies. It's like four treats in one. You eat the chocolate shell, then the marshmallow, then the raspberry jam and finish with the graham cookie.
> 
> View attachment 4987131


those do look good

and from a stoner stand point....they wouldn't last the night....js


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Alive down where?


Exhume


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

From dad

I spoke to Karen’s head nurse today Karen’s basically just getting a little better they’re watching her blood pressure her hemoglobin her bleeding issue but she’s good spirits and continues improvements a little as she’s been tested negative for Covid twice and I asked them about getting her to another room that I can visit and they’re in the process of trying to do that so let’s pray that that happens Karen needs to see somebody and I need to see her


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> BS right?


Okay I'm obviously thinking something completely different


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> From dad
> 
> I spoke to Karen’s head nurse today Karen’s basically just getting a little better they’re watching her blood pressure her hemoglobin her bleeding issue but she’s good spirits and continues improvements a little as she’s been tested negative for Covid twice and I asked them about getting her to another room that I can visit and they’re in the process of trying to do that so let’s pray that that happens Karen needs to see somebody and I need to see her


sounds like a good sign.....fingers crossed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> From dad
> 
> I spoke to Karen’s head nurse today Karen’s basically just getting a little better they’re watching her blood pressure her hemoglobin her bleeding issue but she’s good spirits and continues improvements a little as she’s been tested negative for Covid twice and I asked them about getting her to another room that I can visit and they’re in the process of trying to do that so let’s pray that that happens Karen needs to see somebody and I need to see her


She's had a long haul eh. Hopefully he gets to see her soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> those do look good
> 
> and from a stoner stand point....they wouldn't last the night....js


munchies acquired! They'll make it through the night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like a good sign.....fingers crossed


Thanks. He’s not an emotional guy but it’s getting to him big time.
Before we hung up he said don’t get this it’s really really bad. lol ‍Smh


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> munchies acquired! They'll make it through the night.
> 
> View attachment 4987164


OMG those look good


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OMG those look good


I know! Now I need snacks!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know! Now I need snacks!


We haven’t even had dinner yet, I’m moving on to my gluten-free Oreos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We haven’t even had dinner yet, I’m moving on to my gluten-free Oreos.


Do they taste like regular oreos?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> munchies acquired! They'll make it through the night.
> 
> View attachment 4987164


uh huh.....sure.... 

i know they wouldn't last in mine......especially if the Mrs took a puff or 2 of the space tomatoes....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> uh huh.....sure....
> 
> i know they wouldn't last in mine......especially if the Mrs took a puff or 2 of the space tomatoes....


Four of them won't make it past 9pm for sure! I gotta play mind games with my partner. If she knew I had them she'd say no and stick to it even when she's high. If I surprise her with them once she's already baked she'll eat two.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they taste like regular oreos?


Oui oui, better actually.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

vinesy said:


> https://www.mrbeansbakedcollectables.com
> 
> aussie seed man


Reported
























lol not really


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oui oui, better actually.


@DarkWeb oui? hehe


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

vinesy said:


> haahahahh for the boys


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

vinesy said:


> https://www.mrbeansbakedcollectables.com
> 
> aussie seed man


lol does this ever work?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

vinesy said:


> lots


who has two thumbs and is on my ignore list? 

This is where you point at yourself.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm done with_ twice _cooked chicken and have to go


Laughing Grass said:


> munchies acquired! They'll make it through the night.
> 
> View attachment 4987164


 I knew those tasted familiar when I saw that.
They sell those around here, they never make it home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oui oui, better actually.


Awesome, celiac or not, one can't live without sweet treats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm done with_ twice _cooked chicken and have to go
> 
> I knew those tasted familiar when I saw that.
> They sell those around here, they never make it home.


I've seen them at the grocery store in NJ under a different brand name. They had chocolate filling


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome, celiac or not, one can't live without sweet treats.


You know it gurl.
I’m still out of gas.
But I’ve got weed.
And my gpen…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol does this ever work?


Do you actually touch strange links with that finger?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you actually touch strange links with that finger?!


That's what brought me to rollitup.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well colour me surprised! Have you ever made moose chili? I've heard that's supposed to be really good.


I used to make it quite often in the winters - but alas, I think my Moose hunting days are gone.
Wrong part of the continent for that to happen now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know it gurl.
> I’m still out of gas.
> But I’ve got weed.
> And my gpen…


I'm gonna join you, it's close enough to 8 o'clock


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to make it quite often in the winters - but alas, I think my Moose hunting days are gone.
> Wrong part of the continent for that to happen now.


bummer for you... not so much for the moose 

Did it taste good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb oui? hehe


I think I pissed darkweb off


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Goat chili is very good


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I pissed darkweb off


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Goat chili is very good


I‘d try that. I like Indian stewed mutton.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

I like my goat in Mexican birria tacos with consume


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I pissed darkweb off


How? What did you say?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How? What did you say?


you missed it? I think @GreatwhiteNorth deleted it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you missed it? I think @GreatwhiteNorth deleted it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4987216


lol you saved that


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you saved that


I know...I should have saved the one you asked for dick pix......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know...I should have saved the one you asked for dick pix......


I don’t know what you’re talking about


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t know what you’re talking about


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4987230


Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Good food and a fire not to bad today


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't ring a bell.


Oh it can ring a bell.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it can ring a bell.....


With that little dick pick?


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Mine's bigger...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine's bigger...
> View attachment 4987258


You win the internet tonight. LOL


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm on top of it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Three hours…I leave you guys alone for three fucking hours…


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

You guys win!


raratt said:


> I'm on top of it.


What?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4987269


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


Lyrics.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

It’s go time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pickled fish or pickles and fish? either way no. My all-time favourite stoner food is raspberry marshmallow cookies. It's like four treats in one. You eat the chocolate shell, then the marshmallow, then the raspberry jam and finish with the graham cookie.
> 
> View attachment 4987131


Ever had an "Its-It"? https://www.itsiticecream.com/products/ice-cream


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot off the press…Coquilles St Jacques with a French baguette, mixed green with avocado and a spicy peanut vinaigrette. On my finest paper plates.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)

I have no idea what's going on......

So when is dinner......asking for a friend..


----------



## DCcan (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s go time
> 
> View attachment 4987281
> 
> View attachment 4987284


 I fell asleep after my evening cookie and missed this. 
Clam juice and shallots with butter for umami flavoring, amazing dish.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Meeeoww meeooow


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Meow


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Just another manic Wednesday, ohh ooohhh oh, wish it was Sunday, ooohhh ohh oh


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Woof. He's a stoner.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for getting that stuck in my head lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Thanks for getting that stuck in my head lol


Ohhh oh ohhhh, that’s my fun day…


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Cluck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Bark


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Bark. The cats are her pets, not mine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Is a chili dog breakfast food?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Egg on top?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Hisssss


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Egg on top?


Only if there’s hash. And by God here’s some hash.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Corned beef hash


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Good morning 
Wake up


----------



## DCcan (Sep 15, 2021)

I can't get too baked this morning, I have to go to a bank today for work.
Need to look like a trustworthy stoner, they have no sense of humor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

he he he he ha ha ha he he


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

@Paul Drake lol did you wake me up and then fall asleep?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake lol did you wake me up and then fall asleep?


Was playing Pokémon go.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

How’s your watch?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your watch?


Awesome!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome!


Awesome! LOL
Watch a doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Let’s go fishing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Let’s go fishing.


What are you fishing for?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

My eyes are not working yet......I read fisting.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Monkeys anyone?









Monkeys In Florida Can Be Watched 24/7 With This Resorts Live Cam Coverage


There's something about monkeys that makes us smile. Maybe it's because they look a little bit like us or because they're so fluffy and full of personality. Regardless of why you love them, you can watch monkeys in Florida on a 24-hour live cam.




www.narcity.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you fishing for?


Anything but redfish are biting.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Monkeys anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have two


Now dad…


----------



## DCcan (Sep 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I can't get too baked this morning, I have to go to a bank today for work.
> Need to look like a trustworthy stoner, they have no sense of humor.


Decided to have a toke of hash in the harbor since the bank isn't open yet. Oh well...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Smoking a joint of big smooth. That’s some good stuff.
Still out of gas but she’s running errands so sometime before noon I say.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Decided to have a toke of hash in the harbor since the bank isn't open yet. Oh well...


All you need are respectable shoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hot off the press…Coquilles St Jacques with a French baguette, mixed green with avocado and a spicy peanut vinaigrette. On my finest paper plates.
> 
> View attachment 4987325
> 
> View attachment 4987326


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Woke up this morning and the first thought in my mind was I forgot about those cookies last night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


She's still sexy as hell.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Cluck View attachment 4987466


LOL, the cluck you say!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is a chili dog breakfast food?


Anything is breakfast food if you're brave enough!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's still sexy as hell.


I’m gonna dye my hair Billy Idol white! Oh yeah. She cried more more more…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

@curious2garden did you see Joan Jett sing with Miley before the Super Bowl?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


Billy idol looks plastic!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Anything is breakfast food if you're brave enough!


Viva puff cookies it is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m gonna dye my hair Billy Idol white! Oh yeah. She cried more more more…


Chilly out this morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chilly out this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4987573


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chilly out this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4987573


It's 75° and humid here


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

I wonder what it takes to stock a pond? Freshwater. I could fish at home.


----------



## Psalm (Sep 15, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Do you use it for exercising?


----------



## Psalm (Sep 15, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Do you use it for exercising?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Only 63° here. Feeling more like fall every day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

He needs help




__





How do I trim my plant for best results and should I even trim it?


This the bad boy. So what should do? If I'm supposed to trim it how do I do it? Here's the bad boy:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Psalm said:


> Do you use it for exercising?


No one here exercises


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder what it takes to stock a pond? Freshwater. I could fish at home.


Do you like fishing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder what it takes to stock a pond? Freshwater. I could fish at home.


Easy call your local hatchery


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

60 degrees here headed into the low 90's. Probably going to get some rain over the last set of fires putting out smoke on the coast range on Sunday along with cooler weather.

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy call your local hatchery


I don’t want chickens. Hehe


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you like fishing?


I love fishing. Hopefully my arm will be able to take a little bit soon.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

Good morning RIU ! if this thread doesn’t make a stoner hungry they’re in the wrong place . Good god there’s some delicious looking entrées . Anyways, well wishes for everyone . Hopefully my plant is still standing after yet another big storm but she did need a drink . Also I got into my purple punch stash from last year and found a nice mature seed .

The nephew just called and they pulled the vent . They got to hold her and hear her cry . She does have some brain damage but her being so young and brain still developing that it will find new paths . They also got into the Ronald McDonald house last night too . It’s still just a wait and see kind of thing for the next couple days .

@curious2garden he said thank you


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU ! if this thread doesn’t make a stoner hungry they’re in the wrong place . Good god there’s some delicious looking entrées . Anyways, well wishes for everyone . Hopefully my plant is still standing after yet another big storm but she did need a drink . Also I got into my purple punch stash from last year and found a nice mature seed .
> 
> The nephew just called and they pulled the vent . They got to hold her and hear her cry . She does have some brain damage but her being so young and brain still developing that it will find paths . They also got into the Ronald McDonald house last night too . It’s still just a wait and see kind of thing for the next couple days .


Praying


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love fishing. Hopefully my arm will be able to take a little bit soon.


You've got mail.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t want chickens. Hehe


Probably a lot more fun down there. I'm pretty sure my fishing days are over lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You've got mail.


probably a dick pick


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably a lot more fun down there. I'm pretty sure my fishing days are over lol.


I never get to go down there and go fishing anymore . It’s always  .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably a dick pick


How'd ya guess.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I never get to go down there and go fishing anymore . It’s always View attachment 4987610 .


Come on man, I can’t walk and my right arm is fuckd up. All I need is weed and beverages.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I never get to go down there and go fishing anymore . It’s always View attachment 4987610 .


Gotta find the right charter. Have you been fishing in Florida before? 





__





Adaptive Fishing, Disabled/Handicap Fishing Charter Florida | Bout Time Charters


Fishing has no boundaries, Capt Robert has a passion for teaching all types of disabilities accomplish their goals. Call Bout Time Charters to schedule your next fishing trip!




www.bouttimecharters.net


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Come on man, I can’t walk and my right arm is fuckd up. All I need is weed and beverages.


My track chair has a fishing rod holder . I know exactly how you feel .

My favorite trip was out of Daytona . We went fifty miles out and caught over 60 fish on rod and reel . My buddy caught a 68 inch mahi-mahi bull that day . One of my favorite memories .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How'd ya guess.....


just a hunch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My track chair has a fishing rod holder . I know exactly how you feel . My favorite trip was out of Daytona . We went fifty miles out and caught over 60 fish on rod and reel . My buddy caught a 68 inch mahi-mahi bull that day . One of my favorite memories .


bigger than my TV lol. I'd only go one per year and usually catch a lot of tiny perch and sun fish. Last time I went... Last September I caught the biggest fish on the day.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably a *small *dick pick


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


Easy there little fella


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


You're right.......I'll send 50.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

I’ve got gas!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably a lot more fun down there. I'm pretty sure my fishing days are over lol.


Why? 
no chickens draw rats


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No one here exercises


hey i excercised last night....course it was 16oz'ers had about 9 of them....plus a little moonshine....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes, I wasn't accepted. Didn't have to waste my whole day!
Good morning, chill people.
what's with all the dick pics? It's why I avoid tinder


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Morning btw.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

working on some sausage and egg tacos.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, I wasn't accepted. Didn't have to waste my whole day!
> Good morning, chill people.
> what's with all the dick pics? It's why I avoid tinder


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Life’s better now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why?
> no chickens draw rats


None of my friends fish or have a boat.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Life’s better now


especially with a good taco...::::burp::: oh thats better....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning btw.......


Morning. 



Rsawr said:


> Yes, I wasn't accepted. Didn't have to waste my whole day!
> Good morning, chill people.
> what's with all the dick pics? It's why I avoid tinder


The only time rejection isn't soul crushing. 

Did you wear a tiara?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning LG, hiya doin.....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own one. Where does one get a tiara of quality?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning LG, hiya doin.....


Fantastic! 

That's a lie... good I'm doing good. How 'bout you. 



Rsawr said:


> I don't own one. Where does one get a tiara of quality?


Toysrus


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> That's a lie... good I'm doing good. How 'bout you.
> 
> ...


I was thinking Snow white themed... Maybe the dollar store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking Snow white themed... Maybe the dollar store.





Tiffany has nothing on Toysrus


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't own one. Where does one get a tiara of quality?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4987692


And the sad part is, someone WILL buy it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> That's a lie... good I'm doing good. How 'bout you.


Not bad....just gettin to the shop.......got some stuff to do here, then to the house for round 2 after work.....gotta get that soil finished


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> None of my friends fish or have a boat.


I’m on it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m buying this one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4987692



This one is $408,000 USD at least turns into a bracelet





__





Tiara of white and Fancy Intense Yellow diamonds with detachable bracelet.| Tiffany & Co.







nl.tiffany.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4987692


Is it on prime?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This one is $408,000 USD at least turns into a bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like... several houses...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4987692


I had to make sure I had my glasses on!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's like... several houses...


Where?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m buying this one.View attachment 4987713


At first glance I thought they were the pride colours. Like it, are you really buying it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's like... several houses...


A little less than half of a house here.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had to make sure I had my glasses on!


I wore glasses from age 6-12, then I wore contacts for 25 years, and this year I finally got a pair of glasses for the first time in 25 years.

I look good with glasses…lol… so the contacts aren’t going back in for a while.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At first glance I thought they were the pride colours. Like it, are you really buying it?


I really am. And










Fossilized Oak Wood Ring by Jamie Joseph | NEWTWIST


Fossilized oak wood forms when the structure of an ancient tree is replaced with a mineral slowly over time, preserving...




www.newtwist.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A little less than half of a house here.


I mean, yeah, they are "as is" fixer uppers in my head, not move in ready. More work, but far less likely to be punched off your head and sold on the black market...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wore glasses from age 6-12, then I wore contacts for 25 years, and this year I finally got a pair of glasses for the first time in 25 years.
> 
> I look good with glasses…lol… so the contacts aren’t going back in for a while.


I’ve never had contacts


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, yeah, they are "as is" fixer uppers in my head, not move in ready. More work, but far less likely to be punched off your head and sold on the black market...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Yup, property prices in illinois look to be lower than yours, by a lot, in LGs case


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve never had contacts
> View attachment 4987753


They were a game changer for me as a kid. I already got teased about everything else in life, it was just easier for me to remove that particular talking point.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Canada houses cost a lot! Woah.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Pew pew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I really am. And
> View attachment 4987748
> 
> 
> ...


You like big jewelry! Do you get to choose the piece of fossilized wood?

I asked for this ring for our anniversary, but sized up so I can wear it on my thumb. 





__





Elsa Peretti® Wave five-row ring in sterling silver with an aquamarine. | Tiffany & Co.







www.tiffany.ca





It matches the bracelet she got me last year. 





__





Elsa Peretti® Wave five-row bangle in sterling silver, large. | Tiffany & Co.







www.tiffany.ca


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup, property prices in illinois look to be lower than yours, by a lot, in LGs case


Wtf, California…wtf


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Canada houses cost a lot! Woah.


They are up there......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Canada houses cost a lot! Woah.


Don’t forget that the Canadian dollar is worth like, 8 cents USD


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

They run about $350-400K around here if they aren't on acreage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wtf, California…wtf
> 
> View attachment 4987757


am i reading that right....1.6mil?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> am i reading that right....1.6mil?


Yup. It’s one of the more desirable neighborhoods in Los Angeles county


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yup. It’s one of the more desirable neighborhoods in Los Angeles county


holy smokes...you know for that money, that would get you a 4bedrm house, and a 3 car garage....with acreage here.....just watch you county cause of property taxed......or at least get the ag exemption.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

You can live on a unmaintained dirt road/trail for 4 mil.......lots of skiing.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Canada houses cost a lot! Woah.


it's not bad in other parts of the country. in Toronto it's around 1 million to start for a detached.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pew pew


my phone says

Pew pew
[sent with lasers]

kinda missing imessage


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Ohhhhh this is a great deal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t forget that the Canadian dollar is worth like, 8 cents USD


$0.79


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my phone says
> 
> Pew pew
> [sent with lasers]
> ...


Sad clown


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Actually just found my next place.......

Only 5.5mil
9700sf,115 acres, motocross track, shooting range, 3 hole golf course........ah it's got a small pool.....oh well.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ohhhhh this is a great deal
> 
> View attachment 4987775


With these crazy high prices there's no hope of home ownership for young people. 

I hope it all collapses.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With these crazy high prices there's no hope of home ownership for young people.
> 
> I hope it all collapses.


I’m all for communes.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m all for communes.


I can make the KoolAid…….


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

@Metasynth @DarkWeb you dabn yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I can make the KoolAid…….


Can you pick the shrooms too?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With these crazy high prices there's no hope of home ownership for young people.
> 
> I hope it all collapses.


Yeah I'm just looking through Zillow and prices are stupid. Like 45 acres priced at 425K


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m all for communes.


We'll call it Themyscira


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually just found my next place.......
> 
> Only 5.5mil
> 9700sf,115 acres, motocross track, shooting range, 3 hole golf course........ah it's got a small pool.....oh well.....


for that much money, you can own your own private island......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth @DarkWeb you dabn yet?


Not yet


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> for that much money, you can own your own private island......


It is.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We'll call it Themyscira


A what?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth @DarkWeb you dabn yet?


About to start. Having sort of a slow, anxiety filled morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> About to start. Having sort of a slow, anxiety filled morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It is.


no way.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A what?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Jacky Girlfriend, oh yeah


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way.....


Way....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I was really trying to stay awake and then I watched thirty-one seconds of that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was really trying to stay awake and then I watched thirty-one seconds of that.
> View attachment 4987779


It's wonder woman's home and a bunch of boring Greek mythology. She's badass!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's wonder woman's home and a bunch of boring Greek mythology. She's badass!


Linda Carter was badass too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's wonder woman's home and a bunch of boring Greek mythology. She's badass!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Speaking of, where did my wife go? The dog is in here with me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

This is the cheapest detached house you can get in Toronto right now


We feature a lot of homes that are very very expensive but every now and again it's nice to know what's the cheapest home you can get in Toronto. ...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Linda Carter was badass too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

I just about said I don’t know any Greeks…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I just about said I don’t know any Greeks…


Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Oh wait, I think they’re popping out of her bracelets.
I’m pretty high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh wait, I think they’re popping out of her bracelets.
> I’m pretty high.


probably would have been more badass if she didn't flinch every time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably would have been more badass if she didn't flinch every time.


Stop I’m gonna pee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Before green screens that performance was flawless he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> boring Greek mythology


wait what???


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is the cheapest detached house you can get in Toronto right now
> 
> 
> We feature a lot of homes that are very very expensive but every now and again it's nice to know what's the cheapest home you can get in Toronto. ...
> ...


Is that Canadian dollars? And why aren't they using metric?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wait what???


I didn't say it


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Yummy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yummy.
> View attachment 4987798


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yummy.
> View attachment 4987798


Reported

+1 for best post of the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that Canadian dollars? And why aren't they using metric?


yup CAD. I don't know why it's not in metric, all building materials like lumber are in imperial.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wait what???


It does make for dry reading.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup CAD. I don't know why it's not in metric, all building materials like lumber are in imperial.


Oooooooh imperial


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

@BudmanTX I take it you're a mythology fan.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

lol help please lol 





__





How do you connect 2 tents together without sharing light cycles?


2 tents in a big room. I want to lay some fiberboard insulation around the tent and share a room AC and Dehumidifier, BUT 1 tents veg 1 is flower. No I can't not use the tent and just the room...x :)



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BudmanTX I take it you're a mythology fan.


Aren’t we all?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It does make for dry reading.


sometime, i like the oracle myths personally, and there's a few others i like too

i was reading bout alexander the great yesterday


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I'm just looking through Zillow and prices are stupid. Like 45 acres priced at 425K


You can buy a starter home here for under 100k still...This fixer upper is $69,900



Or here's one move ion ready for $129,900


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

I like Beowulf


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You can buy a starter home here for under 100k still...This fixer upper is $69,900
> 
> View attachment 4987801
> 
> ...


The bottom one is easily $550K+ low end almost any where in Calif, much higher if geo. desireable


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is the cheapest detached house you can get in Toronto right now
> 
> 
> We feature a lot of homes that are very very expensive but every now and again it's nice to know what's the cheapest home you can get in Toronto. ...
> ...


So funny....300 miles away in rural NY that home would be worth about 50k, tops.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

And back to dabn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol help please lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@RetiredToker76 does something similar with his setup.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol help please lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's that boiling water in a pan guy........


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Alright, I’m making like a Shepard. WnB l8r


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Aren’t we all?





BudmanTX said:


> sometime, i like the oracle myths personally, and there's a few others i like too
> 
> i was reading bout alexander the great yesterday


I was really big into reading about the Olympians when I was younger. Titans were okay and the Primordials was too much like the bible blah.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So funny....300 miles away in rural NY that home would be worth about 50k, tops.


According to MLS it last sold in 2015 for $192,000


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Reported
> 
> +1 for best post of the day


I'm on a roll, won the internet last night and best post this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm on a roll, won the internet last night and best post this morning.


What do you win?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @RetiredToker76 does something similar with his setup.


I'll look more into it once I get my dentist appointment organized, they moved it an hour and munged up my day to where I can't pick up my daughter and my wife is stoned off her a$$ on the pre-surgery medications and could not possibly drive.

I don't use tents, I built into a 2X5X8 closet using plywood, MDF, and darkroom vents to move air from one side to the other and out to the filter.

I think my wife just left the house in her pajamas, I better go catch her.

Edit: She remembered to put on a robe and was just getting the mail.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BudmanTX I take it you're a mythology fan.


i am...greek, roman, egyptian...etc

can i introduce u to someone u might like...jc


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'll look more into it once I get my dentist appointment organized, they moved it an hour and munged up my day to where I can't pick up my daughter and my wife is stoned off her a$$ on the pre-surgery medications and could not possibly drive.
> 
> I don't use tents, I built into a 2X5X8 closet using plywood, MDF, and darkroom vents to move air from one side to the other and out to the filter.
> 
> ...


I had just left the house for work one morning and my neighbor's wife ran out of the house in a negligee chasing her kid. I just gave her a thumbs up. Made my morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

I lost count.....

So many monarchs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I lost count.....
> View attachment 4987863
> So many monarchs


here too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> here too!


It was hard to get this guy to sit still. 


And this one's looking to impress. He was very loaded down with pollen.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was hard to get this guy to sit still.
> View attachment 4987892
> 
> And this one's looking to impress. He was very loaded down with pollen.
> View attachment 4987894


What is the bottom flower


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was hard to get this guy to sit still.
> View attachment 4987892
> 
> And this one's looking to impress. He was very loaded down with pollen.
> View attachment 4987894


Pretty! haven't seen a bee in a while. Lots of angry hornets.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

I saw something I have never seen in my life...Smaller birds migrating south last week, while I was working on that roof. Must have been thousands of them...Grackles or Starlings...Not sure, but they were loads of them and they were flying low, from tree to tree. I've seen geese migrating many times, but always wondered how and when the smaller birds migrated. Mid September and they are on their way...I wonder where they are going and how long the trip will take? I wish I could join them!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I saw something I have never seen in my life...Smaller birds migrating south last week, while I was working on that roof. Must have been thousands of them...Grackles or Starlings...Not sure, but they were loads of them and they were flying low, from tree to tree. I've seen geese migrating many times, but always wondered how and when the smaller birds migrated. Mid September and they are on their way...I wonder where they are going and how long the trip will take? I wish I could join them!!


don't send those Grackles down here....we have enough problems with them


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the bottom flower


Wild....

LOL I'm not sure I'd have to ask someone that knows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 

little reading for you....think you might like her, she's is one of the 5 oracles......and she's also on the Cistine Chapel too.....like the other 4









Pythia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Otherwise known as the Oracle of Delphi


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

It’s 4:20 somewhere . My girls survived and loved their drink.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> little reading for you....think you might like her, she's is one of the 5 oracles......and she's also on the Cistine Chapel too.....like the other 4
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll check it out. I mainly focused my reading on the gods, not so much on the mortals and that was a long time ago lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s 4:20 somewhere . My girls survived and loved their drink.View attachment 4987967View attachment 4987968View attachment 4987969View attachment 4987970View attachment 4987971


Very nice, is that a pure sativa?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks I'll check it out. I mainly focused my reading on the gods, not so much on the mortals and that was a long time ago lol.


true.....i've been looking at her for a little over 5yrs now......and she is quite an interesting person....how can this person be an oracle and also added to the sistine chapel....which for me is ironic....and she's only mentioned by aristotle and socrates and a few other authors if you look at her background...


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very nice, is that a pure sativa?


I don’t know  . Last year I was gifted a clone and he said it was purple punch which I thought was two Indica strains . Now the seeds I found in the buds I don’t know if it was caused by stress or some bee . All I can say and I’m not saying this because I grew it , but I have decades of indulging and this stuff is fire ! I found a mature seed yesterday hoping to find a few more.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

Just think what it could be if someone knew what they are doing . I can’t really do much with my situation so it’s just let it grow .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Um I don't know how to make rice


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

Just don't forget to add water to the pot :]


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Um I don't know how to make rice


If you can boil water you are halfway there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just don't forget to add water to the pot :]


Just water....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just water....


Little salt, little oil or butter. Yup.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

I don’t go into the kitchen much after I ripped the door off the dishwasher !


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> If you can boil water you are halfway there...


I actually don't remember the last time I made it. My wife has really been the one doing it forever lol so I did 2 cups water and 1 cup rice.......little salt and butter?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I don’t go into the kitchen much after I ripped the door off the dishwasher ! View attachment 4988015


My wife almost did that to ours......it was like a month old.....took off the top control panel and ripped the screws out of the counter


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually don't remember the last time I made it. My wife has really been the one doing it forever lol so I did 2 cups water and 1 cup rice.......little salt and butter?


Dats it brother. I add paprika too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dats it brother. I add paprika too.


I'll try that. I just checked.....it's just right


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife almost did that to ours......it was like a month old.....took off the top control panel and ripped the screws out of the counter


‘I couldn’t believe the two cabinets stayed put .


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

It’s okay. I went to culinary school and worked as a chef in a fancy private country club for ten years.


I can’t make rice either 





























But if I could, I’d rinse it three times, then soak it in clean water for an hour, then cook it in a 1:1.2 rice:water ratio for ten minutes on boil, five minutes on simmer, then turn off the heat and cover for another 5 minutes.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’d rinse it three times, then soak it in clean water for an hour,


Does that stop it from sticking?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Does that stop it from sticking?


It certainly reduces the amount of starch floating around. But how sticky a rice is is generally determined by the type of rice you’re cooking.

And I wasn’t joking, I really can’t cook rice.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It certainly reduces the amount of starch floating around. But how sticky a rice is is generally determined by the type of rice you’re cooking.
> 
> And I wasn’t joking, I really can’t cook rice.


Just long grain white rice, not sticky rice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

i've done rice in a microwave once............remember i said once.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just long grain white rice, not sticky rice.


I mean, it couldn’t hurt? Haha


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

I forgot to rinse it


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, it couldn’t hurt? Haha


Google said I stir it too much...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Google said I stir it too much...lol.


Is that like shaking it too much?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that like shaking it too much?


Kinda, makes it sticky.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I forgot to rinse it


It may explode. I’d take cover immediately!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

People stir rice?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

I've never made rice...except like in Stouffers chicken ala king.,...which is pretty good!

I should learn though...some chicken with rice and gravy sounds good...like chicken ala king, lol. 

I swear I'm not even dabbing  

My sis made me salmon and risotto once...it was pure dog food!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> People stir rice?


Nah
My wife said I make the best rice eva.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

<<<<


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2021)

Now see…I can make some awesome risotto. I wouldn’t make it with salmon in it tho…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> People stir rice?


That's the only thing I remember my wife saying, before never making rice again........


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

I just worried it would stick to the pan.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I just about said I don’t know any Greeks…


Alison Victoria is Greek, HGTV.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you win?


Ask @GreatwhiteNorth , hopefully some venison. I'm not deer hunting anymore.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Alison Victoria is Greek, HGTV.
> View attachment 4988026


Don’t know her. Yet…


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Now see…I can make some awesome risotto. I wouldn’t make it with salmon in it tho…lol


They were separate, but she can't cook anyway!!

That's the only time I've ever had risotto, and salmon, but with watching Chef Ramsey I feel like I should try them again! He's on tonight I think.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a gun mount for my trac chair too . I still like to get out even if I don’t see a thing . I could stand all day as long as I had all my provisions .  Before my accident .


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They were separate, but she can't cook anyway!!
> 
> That's the only time I've ever had risotto, and salmon, but with watching Chef Ramsey I feel like I should try them again! He's on tonight I think.


he is....masterchef tonight......think it's the finals...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

Got a call from my Audiologist. My appt. for tomorrow has been cancelled due to a Covid exposure in the office


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden did you see Joan Jett sing with Miley before the Super Bowl?


Nope


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t know her. Yet…


I only see her on tv...  She doesn't mind putting the girls out there...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I only see her on tv...  She doesn't mind putting the girls out there...


Good girl


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good girl


Tank tops when remodeling can be revealing. I don't think her camera men mind. One of the guys working with her tore his shirt to show his cleavage...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Alison Victoria is Greek, HGTV.
> View attachment 4988026


Saved.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Saved.....
> View attachment 4988066


Look for her vacation in Mexico, for science.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

Mmmmm this came out good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ask @GreatwhiteNorth , hopefully some venison. I'm not deer hunting anymore.


You gotta bring your own rope though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2021)

Hallelujah Halibut


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hallelujah Halibut
> 
> View attachment 4988108


I thought scalloped potatoes. Halibut you say?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought scalloped potatoes. Halibut you say?


The base is hash browns, fresh halibut on top of that followed by a load of fresh mushrooms, mushroom soup, cream cheese & topped with X sharp cheddar.

I'm about to bust!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The base is hash browns, fresh halibut on top of that followed by a load of fresh mushrooms, mushroom soup, cream cheese & topped with X sharp cheddar.
> 
> I'm about to bust!


OMG all those carbs and Fabio's muscle's just shrug them off


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Good morning. Lol. I'm a little late. Finally caught up.

After @DarkWeb mentioned fisting instead of fishing, I read nothing but fisting after that. Funny but not. Got a little weird for a second. 

An appraiser came by yesterday. Said he thought our 3 bedroom, 1500sq/ft home, could fetch around $850k-$900k. 
I'm sure it's cause of the kitchen remodel. 

And something else but I forgot    

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2021)

Hunny I Shrunk the anvil again


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Morning






Finally no rain!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Coming out of the drug store last night a guy comes up to me says he's run out of gas and needs $20 to get him and his family back to Hamilton. He said he'd give me a diamond ring and his business card to hold as collateral until he paid me back. Very weird, it's gotta be some sort of scam I'm sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

where is everyone this morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Good morning! It's being autumnal.... yusssss


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> where is everyone this morning?
> 
> View attachment 4988341


I'll dance with you if you do not value your toes or eyes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning! It's being autumnal.... yusssss


Not ready for that yet 



Rsawr said:


> I'll dance with you if you do not value your toes or eyes!


lol that's why we have more than one of each. How are you doing this. morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not ready for that yet
> 
> 
> 
> lol that's why we have more than one of each. How are you doing this. morning?


Awww, I love the cool weather. It's any clothes you like in early fall! Hoodies? Shorts? Tshirts!

I'm meh. Hope you're well!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll dance with you if you do not value your toes or eyes!


I can understand the danger to toes, but not the eyes?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I can understand the danger to toes, but not the eyes?


Now when I really get to boogieing, and the elbows are flying, no height makes you safe. But I usually offer to pay for pizza after to make up for the carnage...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now when I really get to boogieing, and the elbows are flying, no height makes you safe. But I usually offer to pay for pizza after to make up for the carnage...


Here we go, slipping in the mutant defiled pizza again


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Here we go, slipping in the mutant defiled pizza again


No, you get to choose! I would be still feeling guilty in this scenario. It hadn't crossed my mind to taint the pizza after for an even lower blow...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, you get to choose! I would be still feeling guilty in this scenario. It hadn't crossed my mind to taint the pizza after for an even lower blow...


even with anchovies?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> even with anchovies?


I love anchovies, so yep...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, I love the cool weather. It's any clothes you like in early fall! Hoodies? Shorts? Tshirts!
> 
> I'm meh. Hope you're well!


I like the colours and halloween, that's about it. Miss the summer already lol.

I'm doing really good, our anniversary is next week so I'm doing online shopping today.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the colours and halloween, that's about it. Miss the summer already lol.
> 
> I'm doing really good, our anniversary is next week so I'm doing online shopping today.


Do you guys ever combine anniversary and halloween into a big bash at the end of the month? Or do you prefer to split them up? Do you know what you're gonna get her? How fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> even with anchovies?


Got to use the angry reaction lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got to use the angry reaction lol.


But they are little flavor bombs... and they make such nice sauces...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

^^^^
What she said


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But they are little flavor bombs... and they make such nice sauces...


Have you discoved anchovie paste in a tube? What a marvelous invention


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you guys ever combine anniversary and halloween into a big bash at the end of the month? Or do you prefer to split them up? Do you know what you're gonna get her? How fun!


Na I prefer something where it's just the two of us that doesn't involve drinking. For halloween I want to dress up and be crazy. I'm looking at ring settings, thinking this one right now, she likes rose gold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you discoved anchovie paste in a tube? What a marvelous invention


oh you're being serious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh you're being serious.


I am a serious man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you discoved anchovie paste in a tube? What a marvelous invention


Oh yeah! That's the good stuff, sometimes I just do capers and tomatoes and anchovies paste on crackers...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I prefer something where it's just the two of us that doesn't involve drinking. For halloween I want to dress up and be crazy. I'm looking at ring settings, thinking this one right now, she likes rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 4988342


Awww, lovely! I hope it's nice:]
I guess spending an anniversary at a Halloween party doesn't sound the most romantic, in retrospect. I was imagining a kinda draculas castle fancy affair, haha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, lovely! I hope it's nice:]
> I guess spending an anniversary at a Halloween party doesn't sound the most romantic, in retrospect. I was imagining a kinda draculas castle fancy affair, haha


Dinner in a castle would be cool! I have 1.2ct ring that my grandmother gave me years ago. It's really gaudy and I'll never wear it so I'm planning on moving the stone to whatever ring I buy. Hopefully next year I have a new anniversary date.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dinner in a castle would be cool! I have 1.2ct ring that my grandmother gave me years ago. It's really gaudy and I'll never wear it so I'm planning on moving the stone to whatever ring I buy. Hopefully next year I have a new anniversary date.


Awwwwww!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh yeah! That's the good stuff, sometimes I just do capers and tomatoes and anchovies paste on crackers...


Yum, try that on toasted crusty Italian bred


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yum, try that on toasted crusty Italian bred


With some basil added


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

I am hungry now...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

In my usual crazy morning self.......I sprayed bug spray directly in my face, then dropped everything because it hurt......and lost my keys for about 15min. What a fucking morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am hungry now...


Me too! No anchovies tho! Lunch is so far away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> In my usual crazy morning self.......I sprayed bug spray directly in my face, then dropped everything because it hurt......and lost my keys for about 15min. What a fucking morning.


You and your keys... you should get the vaccine and keep them stuck to your forehead.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

@Laughing Grass but did you buy the necklace?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Where's @Paul Drake today? dab coma?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

speak of the devil lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass but did you buy the necklace?


No looking at rings. They don't give enough details on the setting size online so I'm waiting for a call back.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! No anchovies tho! Lunch is so far away.


I haven't had breakfast yet. I was typing to you guys during my cardio... time for bacon :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No looking at rings. They don't give enough details on the setting size online so I'm waiting for a call back.


From the gas station guy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

My dad spent 5 hrs with stepmom yesterday and she may move out to a step down facility today. But he may not be able to see her there!
He sounds like a different guy! But he’s developed the croup. Said to me again, don’t get this stuff, it’s crazy. smh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> With some basil added


Fresh, of course.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> In my usual crazy morning self.......I sprayed bug spray directly in my face, then dropped everything because it hurt......and lost my keys for about 15min. What a fucking morning.


I used to have a buddy that chartered his float plane into remote places in AK so people could camp/fish & bear watch. He just finished a drop off & as he's taking off sees one of the guys running around flailing his arms. Turned around & landed immediately to find out the idiot tried using bear spray like mosquito repellent. LOL!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Coming out of the drug store last night a guy comes up to me says he's run out of gas and needs $20 to get him and his family back to Hamilton. He said he'd give me a diamond ring and his business card to hold as collateral until he paid me back. Very weird, it's gotta be some sort of scam I'm sure.


My bad, a ring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> From the gas station guy?


oh lol no I don't carry cash and he looked sketchy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh lol no I don't carry cash and he looked sketchy.


Well chances are


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

okay why am i awake now......oh that's right......$$$$$......and i have a couple of customers coming pickin up stuff....

Morning everyone...

woke up to a nice 68F this morning with the humidity low feels pretty good........high today 95F.....

Coffee is up ready to rock....

tamales at the ready........green sauce........munch.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well chances are


I'm sure it was a fake ring from the dollar store.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure it was a fake ring from the dollar store.


You SURE though?






















I love you


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and your keys... you should get the vaccine and keep them stuck to your forehead.


I'm vaccinated.......now I won't get bugs in my eyes too. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to have a buddy that chartered his float plane into remote places in AK so people could camp/fish & bear watch. He just finished a drop off & as he's taking off sees one of the guys running around flailing his arms. Turned around & landed immediately to find out the idiot tried using bear spray like mosquito repellent. LOL!


Man that was probably really painful. This burned and I have a wicked headache but bear spray is no joke.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

I make out from those idiots at Walmart

“Hey man do you want to buy my card?” Go to a checkout and it’s good. So gman wants the $200 in cash. I offer him $100. 4/5 take $100.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! No anchovies tho! Lunch is so far away.


Capresse salad, with bufalo mozz


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

wtf


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Capresse salad, with bufalo mozz


Who milks a buffalo so they can make cheese?
Mornin, need more coffee.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> *Who milks a buffalo* so they can make cheese?
> Mornin, need more coffee.


I think the first four words are sufficient.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

after the last couple of phone calls...it's should be called "anti reach through the phone to not strangle you juice" smh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Capresse salad, with bufalo mozz


Now you're talking... I'd even be okay if it has a little bacon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

@manfredo have you finished the closing on your property?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Operation move the coral snake.......completed.....little bastard scared the crap out of me....


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Mother in law's house will be sold on the 23rd, time to find a window contractor and get the aluminum framed 1980's windows replaced. The one in the living room faces north and the cold goes right through it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @manfredo have you finished the closing on your property?


Yes the rentals are closed, and I am listing the brick Ranch probably this Sunday. It's late in the season and I wanted it on a month ago, but it probably won't matter in this market. It's a really nice house! If it doesn't sell within a few weeks I'll pull it off til late winter / early spring when the market (hopefully) takes off!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to have a buddy that chartered his float plane into remote places in AK so people could camp/fish & bear watch. He just finished a drop off & as he's taking off sees one of the guys running around flailing his arms. Turned around & landed immediately to find out the idiot tried using bear spray like mosquito repellent. LOL!


I’ve seen people spraying it around their camp perimeter before. It’s difficult to explain to a stupid person that it will actually ATTRACT a bear that way.


Read directions, people. This has been my TED talk.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Who milks a buffalo so they can make cheese?
> Mornin, need more coffee.


Hold my coffee


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hold my coffee


Manatee milk?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Operation move the coral snake.......completed.....little bastard scared the crap out of me....


What is it they say about the colors? I never remember.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is it they say about the colors? I never remember.


figured you knew....

red and yellow kill a fellow.......which is what this one was.....so i had to be real careful not to get hit....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

Red and black, you’re okay jack.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes the rentals are closed, and I am listing the brick Ranch probably this Sunday. It's late in the season and I wanted it on a month ago, but it probably won't matter in this market. It's a really nice house! If it doesn't sell within a few weeks I'll pull it off til late winter / early spring when the market (hopefully) takes off!


Congratulations, how happy are you? What are you plans for your free time now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

welp don't need anymore coffee after that.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> welp don't need anymore coffee after that.....


More like a morning beer…


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Red and black, you’re okay jack.


haven't seen many of those this year, but the red and yellow ones i've seen a lot this year


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> More like a morning beer…


pretty close...more like a morning dobbie....i'll save the beer for later...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> haven't seen many of those this year, but the red and yellow ones i've seen a lot this year


Ive just seen the one this year that some idiot ran over in my neighborhood…


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ive just seen the one this year that some idiot ran over in my neighborhood…
> 
> View attachment 4988412


I see normal kingsnakes that get run over on the side of the road all the time. Jerks don't understand the benefit of having them around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ive just seen the one this year that some idiot ran over in my neighborhood…
> 
> View attachment 4988412


hate it when that happens, especially to the good ones


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hate it when that happens, especially to the good ones


Yeah, it really sucks that snakes have such a bad reputation.

Personally, I relocate the rattlers that come in my yard. I like snakes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations, how happy are you? What are you plans for your free time now.


Honestly the rentals didn't take much of my time, except for 1 month of the year...June. But they WERE a huge PITA as far as dealing with some of the kids. And I never trusted a property management company, so they did tie me down. I can actually go on vacations now...IF Covid ever clears up in my lifetime!!

I also have a LOT of projects around my own house that have been getting put on the back burner, and I am already looking for a new home for me...Something smaller, and easier to maintain, but no real rush.

Honestly, it doesn't take much to keep me busy any more.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Manatee milk?


They’re coming after you


Metasynth said:


> Ive just seen the one this year that some idiot ran over in my neighborhood…
> 
> View attachment 4988412


And that’s red and black correct


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re coming after you
> 
> And that’s red and black correct


Yup! A harmless king snake. A beautiful one. RIP


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yup! A harmless king snake. A beautiful one. RIP


I like cobras


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yup! A harmless king snake. A beautiful one. RIP


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Honestly the rentals didn't take much of my time, except for 1 month of the year...June. But they WERE a huge PITA as far as dealing with some of the kids. And I never trusted a property management company, so they did tie me down. I can actually go on vacations now...IF Covid ever clears up in my lifetime!!
> 
> I also have a LOT of projects around my own house that have been getting put on the back burner, and I am already looking for a new home for me...Something smaller, and easier to maintain, but no real rush.
> 
> Honestly, it doesn't take much to keep me busy any more.


Oh okay I thought you were constantly having calls that this or that is broken and needs repair. 

You never stop do you? I need a nap after reading some of your posts lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it really sucks that snakes have such a bad reputation.
> 
> Personally, I relocate the rattlers that come in my yard. I like snakes.


i like snakes too........

people are to quick to kill them though which is a smh moment......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't like snakes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it really sucks that snakes have such a bad reputation.
> 
> Personally, I relocate the rattlers that come in my yard. I like snakes.


I wish snakes didn't skeeve me out so badly, but they do...I could probably never live anywhere warm year round because of that! And we don't even have dangerous ones near me, or not many at least. 


I have gotten better...I realize they do good. What's weird is slimy worms and night crawlers don't bother me at all. but a snake.....eeeeks!! Just ingrained from my childhood I think...My mother hated snakes, and I hate snakes too! Sorry snake lovers!!

I have an early bad memory of snakes too. My parents went to a cemetery when I was about 5-6 years old. I wandered up onto a hill overlooking the cemetery, and all of a sudden I realized there were hundreds of snake's slithering all around me, everywhere. Probably harmless but the stuff many nightmare's were made of.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like snakes.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

16 types, who knew?








16 Types of Kingsnakes in the United States (With Pictures) - Reptile Jam


In this article we'll look at pictures of various types of kingsnakes, learn some facts, and about some of the subspecies as well.




reptilejam.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh okay I thought you were constantly having calls that this or that is broken and needs repair.
> 
> You never stop do you? I need a nap after reading some of your posts lol.


I have always been one to keep busy, and I enjoy fixing stuff....But yeah, its time to learn to stop and smell the roses while I still can. 

I'm not really sure what adventures are next!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have always been one to keep busy, and I enjoy fixing stuff....But yeah, its time to learn to stop and smell the roses while I still can.
> 
> I'm not really sure what adventures are next!!


An RIU meetup in California... close to Disneyland?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Time to feed the machine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> 16 types, who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought there were more varieties.....cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

ones the good one the other be very very careful


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

some coral snakes have similiar color profile like a king snake hard to tell the difference between the two sometimes


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like snakes.


I don't dislike snakes. I only dislike the venomous ones. If we meet and go our separate ways I'm fine with that too but don't be coming up in my space like you own it. That's a one way trip to the dumpster.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Wife said we had a yellow one here and one of the dogs found it and she “chopped that fucker up” lol 
Vet said they have teeth really instead of fangs, that’s why the dog was ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> An RIU meetup in California... close to Disneyland?


I'm in!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in!


Churros and coasters!!!!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2021)

Happy Thursday RIU . The sun is out and they’re saying dry days ahead .


curious2garden said:


> I'm in!


  … I’m in . Sounds like a good time !


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in!


You go for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

wow i've seen 2 out of the 6 









6 Types of Kingsnakes in Texas (Pictures and Facts) - Reptile Jam


In this article we're going to cover the king snakes in Texas. We'll look at pictures of the state's 6 species, and learn about each one.




reptilejam.com





the speckle and the desert one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't dislike snakes. I only dislike the venomous ones. If we meet and go our separate ways I'm fine with that too but don't be coming up in my space like you own it. That's a one way trip to the dumpster.


I hate snakes getting up in my grill


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Churros and coasters!!!!


I'm dying to go to either disnyland or disneyworld.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2021)

California dreaming


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

wwwwwow










Texas Woman Beaches Giant 11.5-Foot Hammerhead While Fishing From a Pickup Truck


Jen Merchant caught the massive shark while soaking a whole frozen cownose stingray for bait. She safely released the beast.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Just over 12 hours to drive from the southern to northern borders of California, excluding traffic. Yeah squirrel.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

interesting quote....gotta to remember that.....

"Milksnakes are considered coral snake pretenders "


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Cotton candy grapes are the greatest invention ever!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Churros and coasters!!!!


The big coaster is on the DCA side and they have alcohol. If we go I'm staying at the Grand Californian which is the back door entrance to there, also with epic alcohol and go to:


https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dessert-party/



I love the place


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You go for me


Just for you I'll go twice


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate snakes getting up in my grill


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm dying to go to either disnyland or disneyworld.


I have never been. No Disney branded parks close enough. I was a six flags kid, haha. I will turn into a 6 year old little girl...


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't smoke a joint on the gondola ride...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

We’ve gotten out of the car in the haunted mansion back in the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have never been. No Disney branded parks close enough. I was a six flags kid, haha. I will turn into a 6 year old little girl...


Ever been to Coney Island on a long weekend?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever been to Coney Island on a long weekend?


Nope...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope...


you should add that to your bucket list. Like a kegger party at a theme park.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2021)

Disney’s cruise ships aren’t just for kids . They have twice the crew has a normal cruise line and their hospitality is over the top . Would love to do a California to Alaska trip . The kids on the ship were actually more likely to help me and courteous than their parents . Never ever had a bad steak at a Disney property .


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> *Who milks a buffalo so they can make cheese?*
> Mornin, need more coffee.


Italians


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you should add that to your bucket list. Like a kegger party at a theme park.


I think I'm slowing down a bit. That sounds like a lot. Would it be lame to have in earplugs?

Is this old age...?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Italians


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Would it be lame to have in earplugs?


Yes, yes it would.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're talking... I'd even be okay if it has a little bacon.


Pancetta dear, pancetta


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think I'm slowing down a bit. That sounds like a lot. Would it be lame to have in earplugs?
> 
> Is this old age...?


Nope not old age either.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just for you I'll go twice


Thank you for the effort. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pancetta dear, pancetta


Fancy!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes, yes it would.


Well, I am extremely lame and would rather look at princesses and eat churros. Keggers sound loud in a brotastic way, not a fantastic way... I am a big nerd. My idea of a good time is DMing for a group of tipsy people...


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like snakes.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Italians


Roaming the great plains of Italy...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well, I am extremely lame and would rather look at princesses and eat churros. Keggers sound loud in a brotastic way, not a fantastic way... I am a big nerd. My idea of a good time is DMing for a group of tipsy people...


What is DMing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well, I am extremely lame and would rather look at princesses and eat churros. Keggers sound loud in a brotastic way, not a fantastic way... I am a big nerd. My idea of a good time is DMing for a group of tipsy people...


How's your fur baby? Haven't heard any updates on him.
Hoping for the best.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well, I am extremely lame and would rather look at princesses and eat churros. Keggers sound loud in a brotastic way, not a fantastic way... I am a big nerd. My idea of a good time is DMing for a group of tipsy people...


I'm just teasing. It is loud and there's a lot of drunk people, but everyone is having a good time. It's a fun atmosphere.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. It is loud and there's a lot of drunk people, but everyone is having a good time. It's a fun atmosphere.


At a water park would be awesome.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How's your fur baby? Haven't heard any updates on him.
> Hoping for the best.


We actually had our last follow up from the er visit tuesday. He's fine. Back to normal entirely. He made the vet office fall in love with him. And I took his stupid goofy sister in for her checkup too. They're both great. Big treat hams...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ve gotten out of the car in the haunted mansion back in the day.


At Disney World, FL., back in the late 70's they use to have concerts and a one price admission for the concert and all the rides would be open...for like $10 back then. One time in the haunted house we were smoking a joint, they stopped the ride, someone stepped out of the darkness, snatched the joint, and the ride started again...all in like 20 seconds!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> At a water park would be awesome.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. It is loud and there's a lot of drunk people, but everyone is having a good time. It's a fun atmosphere.


But I am pretty lame... it's my character flaw! And short. But that one can be overcome by stepping on the backs of my foes. :]

Loud isn't my gig! If I like a group of people enough to be drunk with them, I wanna be able to hear the dumb shit they're saying.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

What is DMing for tipsy people?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Is it like Hi Bob or something?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Crickets

Nap time


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> At a water park would be awesome.


we have 3 down this direction


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is DMing for tipsy people?


Oh, it's dungeons and dragons. It's my nerd time game! And I am the story teller.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, it's dungeons and dragons. It's my nerd time game! And I am the story teller.


Ahhh, Dungeon Mastering


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahhh, Dungeon Mastering


Yup! It's fun


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife I won't flash your wife, he he he. So here's my picture for you to do it. LMAO. Hoping for all is good.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't smoke a joint on the gondola ride...


Or spit off of it. Ask me how I know…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Or spit off of it. Ask me how I know…lol


How do you know?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't smoke a joint on the gondola ride...


We all smoked on the buckets and made out on Monsanto's Adventure Through Inner Space!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Or spit off of it. Ask me how I know…lol


Escorted you out of the park?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

I always thought that Las Vegas would be a good meet up spot for RIU. 

Especially now that weed is recreationally legal in the state.

Super cheap flights in and out of the city too


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

But I used to smoke joints on the Log ride at 6 flags, then we would stand up and “surf” the log.

Good times


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> At a water park would be awesome.


Buncha stoners hanging out on lazy river.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

f*cking Neighbors when does hunting season open


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I always thought that Las Vegas would be a good meet up spot for RIU.
> 
> Especially now that weed is recreationally legal in the state.
> 
> Super cheap flights in and out of the city too


I like Vegas... only said California cuase it's warm and Disneyland.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buncha stoners hanging out on lazy river.


That's so much fun on a real river!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's so much fun on a real river!


White water rafting RIU meetup?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buncha stoners hanging out on lazy river.


On a "Bun Alert" tubing through a low water level river. Ain't a park in the country allowing the RIU crowd to party. LOL. 

And @Metasynth . No offense but us Northerners who are invited anyways cannot funtion or breath in heat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> f*cking Neighbors when does hunting season open


down here....next month


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buncha stoners hanging out on lazy river.


aaannnndddd????


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> White water rafting RIU meetup?


No, I mean a nice slow moving river. Did a bunch up here one summer. Couple beers a bunch of joints and a few friends with tubes. Really awesome way to spend a hot lazy summer day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> f*cking Neighbors when does hunting season open


We only have tourist season here. Neighbor season? Where and how do I get a permit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No offense but us Northerners who are invited anyways cannot funtion or breath in heat.




I could.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> On a "Bun Alert" tubing through a low water level river. Ain't a park in the country allowing the RIU crowd to party. LOL.
> 
> And @Metasynth . No offense but us Northerners who are invited anyways cannot funtion or breath in heat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> aaannnndddd????


I'm just picturing @Metasynth and @Paul Drake sharing a tube and a dab.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

DARK WEB


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, I mean a nice slow moving river. Did a bunch up here one summer. Couple beers a bunch of joints and a few friends with tubes. Really awesome way to spend a hot lazy summer day.


like big inner tubes? You ever get bit by anything in the water?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just picturing @Metasynth and @Paul Drake sharing a tube and a dab.


that's like me and a few friend coming down the guadaloupe (sp) river sharing a blunt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4988554


72F and I'm miserable. 45, shorts and ice cream. As the poor Australian guy behind me wears a winter parka in the mid 80's. "Acclimatization".


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just picturing @Metasynth and @Paul Drake sharing a tube and a dab.


I’m there. Tahiti Village in Las Vegas has an adults only lazy river. Pretty sure we could get away with smoking joints on the tubes.

Me and the rest of the hotel were hitting our weed vapes in the pool a few weeks ago in Reno…and that was a kid friendly pool!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 72F and I'm miserable. 45, shorts and ice cream. As the poor Australian guy behind me wears a winter parka in the mid 80's. "Acclimatization".


No one goes out in Vegas during the day anyway, and average night time temps in November/December are 42 degrees. But it’s cool, no one is twisting your arm to show up to this imaginary rendezvous…lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like big inner tubes? You ever get bit by anything in the water?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No one goes out in Vegas during the day anyway, and average night time temps in November/December are 42 degrees. But it’s cool, no one is twisting your arm to show up to this imaginary rendezvous…lol


Well if some one was twisting I'd be glad for the hand getting there. All good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m there. Tahiti Village in Las Vegas has an adults only lazy river. Pretty sure we could get away with smoking joints on the tubes.
> 
> Me and the rest of the hotel were hitting our weed vapes in the pool a few weeks ago in Reno…and that was a kid friendly pool!


If we're allowed to bring our SO, I'd seriously consider something like this once covid has died down and travel restrictions have been removed. I have not yet smoked legal American weed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4988572


you seem pretty happy with your little vice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4988572


Damn you must have tiny hands.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn you must have tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4988576


Well I did he he he


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I did View attachment 4988579he he he


And that was looked at? Man the approaches to self lancing I contemplate. What advice are you following? And I didn't offer in the previous statements. Damn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I did View attachment 4988579he he he


Is that the same alien spot or a new one? @curious2garden is gonna come give you shit soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

gotta love the guadalupe........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4988581
> 
> gotta love the guadalupe........


You have alligators in Texas don't you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

So my pinhead neighbor was burning something that caused a asthma attack in the wife and now we have to treat like bronchitis


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have alligators in Texas don't you?


a few.....most are pets people let go and survive......you won't find any along that river though....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> DARK WEB


@Jeffislovinlife yes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> a few.....most are pets people let go and survive......you won't find any along that river though....


sounds like the setup for a horror movie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like big inner tubes? You ever get bit by anything in the water?


Yeah big individual or double tubes. LOL no never.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like the setup for a horror movie.


i does doesn't it.....

don't have to worry to much....the parks and wildlife service watch all the lakes and rivers, if there is a report of a gator they'll come and relocate it somewhere else......i've seen them down at the coast before as well....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Jeffislovinlife yes?


 a one-week permit ? Bow or rifle? We will leave that up to you neighbor extermination please is that right I don't know the proper protocols on this lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah big individual or double tubes. LOL no never.


I am glad the current S.O.P. is vinyl pool tubes. Ended almost all bites. 

Any one spent a day in the hot sun on a monster rubber inner tube. The tube rash. Was the only that bit beyond your ziplock baggies failing. Lol. Should have put that in the chase boats.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

fun fact: that river is actually feed by an artisan spring......the flows into Canyon Lake and Dam....then to keep control they open the dam to the rest of the river.....all the way down to the gulf


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like the setup for a horror movie.


Oh, come on - what could go wrong?


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Fire department showed up at the door, they are parked in front of the house. The neighbor called them I guess and they went to the wrong house.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah big individual or double tubes. LOL no never.


No leeches? I had one of those bastards latch on between my toes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, come on - what could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 4988609


Hey that's a crocodile.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No leeches? I had one of those bastards latch on between my toes.


Enjoy the sight as you vindictively pour salt on it. Leeches are about the most likely here. Love my state.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i does doesn't it.....
> 
> don't have to worry to much....the parks and wildlife service watch all the lakes and rivers, if there is a report of a gator they'll come and relocate it somewhere else......i've seen them down at the coast before as well....


Nope wouldn't do it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Enjoy the sight as you vindictively pour salt on it. Leeches are about the most likely here. Love my state.


I used my nail to scrape it off. Not sure if it's a true or not but I've been told that using salt can cause them to vomit blood back into the wound.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Neighbor leaving in ambulance, hope he is OK, no siren though so that is a good sign.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope wouldn't do it.


Darwin is always alert for new candidates.



raratt said:


> Neighbor leaving in ambulance, hope he is OK, no siren though so that is a good sign.


 Or a bad one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope wouldn't do it.


i wouldn't get into it with a gator......he/she has they're area.....and i have mine


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used my nail to scrape it off. Not sure if it's a true or not but I've been told that using salt can cause them to vomit blood back into the wound.


That's new to me. Instant un docking of your flesh when used. I used Bic lighters. I see expansion of gasses as more of an injection threat my way. Wow. Errors of youth. 
And don't forget these fun facts.A lamprey will terrify you. 




__





4 Dangerous Species that Swim in Lake Michigan’s Waters | Livnfresh Blog|The Coolest State Apparel Co.







blog.livnfresh.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Darwin is always alert for new candidates.
> 
> Or a bad one.


don't wanna laugh at this post but it's funny.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Neighbor leaving in ambulance, hope he is OK, no siren though so that is a good sign.


To the contrary here. Siren is more revenue. I wish them well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't get into it with a gator......he/she has they're area.....and i have mine


I'm just having fun. Rivers aren't my thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's new to me. Instant un docking of your flesh when used. I used Bic lighters. I see expansion of gasses as more of an injection threat my way. Wow. Errors of youth.
> And don't forget these fun facts.A lamprey will terrify you.
> 
> 
> ...


We have lampreys in the great lakes.



http://www.glfc.org/pubs/FACT_3.pdf


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just having fun. Rivers aren't my thing.


no worries


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or a bad one.


He was sitting up talking to them, they left with no lights either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just having fun. Rivers aren't my thing.


Our rivers don't look like that. Extremely clear and you might see a trout. LOL saw a bunch of cows that got loose and found the river when it was hot......that was interesting


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have lampreys in the great lakes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.glfc.org/pubs/FACT_3.pdf


We snag and sun dry them for dog food or compost. Dogs steal them. LOL. The swimming devil. Give me the hee bee jee bee's or whatever you say. EWE!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

if your really daring go here, jacobs well


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey that's a crocodile.


We do have them here in the colonies ya know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We do have them here in the colonies ya know.
> 
> View attachment 4988644


I did not know that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We do have them here in the colonies ya know.
> 
> View attachment 4988644


That ain't a pool toy mate.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fire department showed up at the door, they are parked in front of the house. The neighbor called them I guess and they went to the wrong house.


Is your neighbor ok?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

I'd like a bowl of lucky charms marshmallows for breakfast. $250 shipping to Canada boo! can I ship to one of you in the states? 



Amazon.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like a bowl of lucky charms marshmallows for breakfast. $250 shipping to Canada boo! can I ship to one of you in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


That's a lotta charms...


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We do have them here in the colonies ya know.
> 
> View attachment 4988644


We have Alligators. Crocs are a whole different amount of hurt.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is your neighbor ok?


Unknown.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lucky charms marshmallows


 this is a great idea for a gag/ funny friend gift, thank you! 23$ for 2.5 lbs shipped


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like a bowl of lucky charms marshmallows for breakfast. $250 shipping to Canada boo! can I ship to one of you in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


It's 40#'s


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 16, 2021)

So what flavor vodka mixes with lucky charms marshmallows?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> So what flavor vodka mixes with lucky charms marshmallows?


White Russian....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's a lotta charms...


I think it would almost be worth the $250 to see the look on my partner's face when I dropped a 40lb bag of lucky charms marshmallows on the table.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> this is a great idea for a gag/ funny friend gift, thank you! 23$ for 2.5 lbs shipped


only 2.5 lbs? Chicken!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)

you better invest in a crap load of milk with that....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> So what flavor vodka mixes with lucky charms marshmallows?





DarkWeb said:


> White Russian....


Russian? Irish cream!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken!


 Yep! I did say friend not lover....... Hmmm, bed of mellows?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you better invest in a crap load of milk with that....


And insulin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it would almost be worth the $250 to see the look on my partner's face when I dropped a 40lb bag of lucky charms marshmallows on the table.


How big is a bag of perlite.......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Russian? Irish cream!


Oh god, that sounds so rich...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just having fun. Rivers aren't my thing.


Five miles away


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How big is a bag of perlite.......


I think I'd rather eat that than the Lucky Charms marshmallows.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Five miles away
> View attachment 4988693


Gators......



raratt said:


> I think I'd rather eat that than the Lucky Charms marshmallows.


I can just imagine a 3' tall giant bag of marshmallows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How big is a bag of perlite.......


Almost 4 feet tall


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have Alligators. Crocs are a whole different amount of hurt.


Actually as a general rule the Salties in S Fla are more timid than the Alligators.
Surprising but true.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have Alligators. Crocs are a whole different amount of hurt.


For some reason I thought crocodiles were only in Africa and Australia


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For some reason I thought crocodiles were only in Africa and Australia


Here’s how to tell the difference, one will see you later and one will see you after while.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2021)

Mermaids no gators.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually as a general rule the Salties in S Fla are more timid than the Alligators.
> Surprising but true.


Should have googled first, learned something again, dammit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

30 miles.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

One more I need coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> 30 miles.
> View attachment 4988706
> 
> View attachment 4988708


I want to go fishing


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost 4 feet tall


I did pretty much the same thing you did. I was sick of getting a little here a little there.......ended up with this giant tube of it.....probably forever lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want to go fishing


My fly tying gear is dusty beyond belief. Salmon are teasing. Wallies and taking minnows on light tackle and the run is a few weeks from utter madness here. I would love to see you meet a 30# log with 5 HP Johnson on it's ass. Salmon are insanity here. And smaller than NW or AK.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want to go fishing


There might be a trout or two in there, downstream a ways is steelhead and salmon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want to go fis.ing


What........


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Not my pic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My fly tying gear is dusty beyond belief. Salmon are teasing. Wallies and taking minnows on light tackle and the run is a few weeks from utter madness here. I would love to see you meet a 30# log with 5 HP Johnson on it's ass. Salmon are insanity here. And smaller than NW or AK. View attachment 4988711


Yeah you just want to use me as an anchor I remember the story about the damn you were telling me about lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2021)

Gators are cool. I did my first pencil sketch and reading this book is good inspiration .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah you just want to use me as an anchor I remember the story about the damn you were telling me about lol


No. And sadly if you are not in the river you are pure chaos and insanity whipping hooks and lead weights around. It is an acquired skill. And sadly a killer fishing hole.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My fly tying gear is dusty beyond belief. Salmon are teasing. Wallies and taking minnows on light tackle and the run is a few weeks from utter madness here. I would love to see you meet a 30# log with 5 HP Johnson on it's ass. Salmon are insanity here. And smaller than NW or AK.


Ain't no nookie like Chinookie.
101 Lb King


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ain't no nookie like Chinookie.
> 101 Lb King
> 
> View attachment 4988726


Very rare here. A few I believe around the Straits. And what the. I paid too much for my gear type wow. I used to fish. And never even dreamed of the reality there. Settled and I became aware. LOL. 
Sturgeon and blue cat are all we can try to get that weight from. I should show you my bamboo tuna rod or Wright&Mcgill glass with an early open face full off trimmer line. Everyday for you. And above most here. LOL. Rip some lips.


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like a bowl of lucky charms marshmallows for breakfast. $250 shipping to Canada boo! can I ship to one of you in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com







Sure. I get to keep the rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sure. I get to keep the rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> View attachment 4988737


Dollar Tree









Marshmallow Unicorn Poop Only $1 at Dollar Tree


These Marshmallow Unicorn Poop treats we found at Dollar Tree would be fun to add to grab bags for a unicorn themed birthday party!




hip2save.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

Who's bringing the marshmallow????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

he he he


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who's bringing the marshmallow????


INCOMING! 

They aren't there yet? Launched a bit ago. Hmmm?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> They aren't there yet? Launched a bit ago. Hmmm? View attachment 4988802View attachment 4988804


Oh oh I've got to get my hands on one of those


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh oh I've got to get my hands on one of those


Maybe easier than you think. We have an electronic target in the basement. Cabella's a decade ago.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

I think right now is just showing her my daughter-in-law the pictures of it will terrify her sufficiently enough


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think right now is just showing her my daughter-in-law the pictures of it will terrify her sufficiently enough


It hurts bad with stale marshmallows. We only still have it because my son was getting mean with it and I put it away. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

For the simple fact I'm going to be able to show my oldest son her husband that picture and he will know if such a thing exists


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It hurts bad with stale marshmallows. We only still have it because my son was getting mean with it and I put it away. LOL.


I now when you say mean was he getting up-close-and-personal or was he long distance sniping people


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I now when you say mean was he getting up-close-and-personal or was he long distance sniping people


Tormenting the animals. A sonic wave we don't perceive. Our animals have all vacated my vicinity since I got it out. Odd how long they recall things.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe if you are good, Santa will bring you one.




https://www.amazon.com/Marshmallow-Fun-Company-1100-Classic/dp/B00077FCT0


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I now when you say mean was he getting up-close-and-personal or was he long distance sniping people


We got carried away with BB guns as kids. It really IS amazing no one lost an eye!! And firecrackers!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We got carried away with BB guns as kids. It really IS amazing no one lost an eye!! And firecrackers!


World has gone to hell. We carried loaded 22's, 4/10's and 12 gauges in most towns I knew as a child. Only for legitimate purposes. And BB guns??? I'll let the bb in my thigh and the preferably the one in my right glute tell those tales of stupidity.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2021)

Well hell throw-in some nitroglycerin stumps and tractor pulls sounds like a family reunions


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sure. I get to keep the rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> View attachment 4988737


You've got my attention.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hell throw-in some nitroglycerin stumps and tractor pulls sounds like a family reunions


And my family stump remover of npk and heh boy get away from there. Almost sad I am not passing things on.

Yet how as we devolve so rapidly?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did pretty much the same thing you did. I was sick of getting a little here a little there.......ended up with this giant tube of it.....probably forever lol


I'm not really a fan of all the extra stuff you need laying around for coco when space is at a premium.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

Time to hit the hay. Early morning and I'm getting my lower spine injected with steroid. I just hope he doesn't hit a nerve.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 17, 2021)

All this croc and gator talk....

Here's one for Odin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning






Should be a nice weekend. Good for stacking wood.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

Coffee to you all and once again and may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

Lol this song ok it is to early


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

Go get your flu shots  I just got mine yesterday and I feel nothing, zero, nada, zip. The pharmacists always put the shot too high in the deltoid, too close to the fascia. So yesterday I took a moment and a Sharpie and marked right where I wanted the injection. The pharmacist only argued a little


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Good morning. 



curious2garden said:


> Go get your flu shots  I just got mine yesterday and I feel nothing, zero, nada, zip. The pharmacists always put the shot too high in the deltoid, too close to the fascia. So yesterday I took a moment and a Sharpie and marked right where I wanted the injection. The pharmacist only argued a little


I can't tell if it's available here yet. It shouldn't be this hard to find out lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2021)

Good morning, Friday people. Ready for the weekend?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Go get your flu shots  I just got mine yesterday and I feel nothing, zero, nada, zip. The pharmacists always put the shot too high in the deltoid, too close to the fascia. So yesterday I took a moment and a Sharpie and marked right where I wanted the injection. The pharmacist only argued a little


Good idea. They are pushing them and the new shingles vaccine at my pharmacy too...and I'll get it. I had the old version but apparently it's not so great.

I forgot it's dab day!! After I get back from the spine injections. Shoulder is killing me and it's only been one month since he shot that. I woke up at least every hour on the hour last night...Just can't get comfy! 

Installed a new garage door yesterday at my friends place, which explains why my back hurts so today! Looks like I am going to have to help him clean and organize too...Which really annoys me!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, Friday people. Ready for the weekend?


Morning, Absolutely! I exist solely for the weekend... and maybe a couple hours each night. 

Any fun plans for you?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, Absolutely! I exist solely for the weekend... and maybe a couple hours each night.
> 
> Any fun plans for you?


Haha, I hear that! Let the autopilot brain deal with the rest of the week. 
Work for me! Monday I am gonna go to the lake and listen to music all day with the dogs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Haha, I hear that! Let the autopilot brain deal with the rest of the week.
> Work for me! Monday I am gonna go to the lake and listen to music all day with the dogs.


Work all weekend? bummer! Can you take them off leash at the lake and let them run? 



manfredo said:


> Good idea. They are pushing them and the new shingles vaccine at my pharmacy too...and I'll get it. I had the old version but apparently it's not so great.
> 
> I forgot it's dab day!! After I get back from the spine injections. Shoulder is killing me and it's only been one month since he shot that. I woke up at least every hour on the hour last night...Just can't get comfy!
> 
> Installed a new garage door yesterday at my friends place, which explains why my back hurts so today! Looks like I am going to have to help him clean and organize too...Which really annoys me!!


You need a vacation more than anyone I know lol. Dab day sounds fun, I might pop by the weed store and buy some.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Work all weekend? bummer! Can you take them off leash at the lake and let them run?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a vacation more than anyone I know lol. Dab day sounds fun, I might pop by the weed store and buy some.


I always work all Weekend! I get Monday/Tuesday off. I chose it since I am not a "Go out on the weekends" kinda person, and everything being open on my days off is pretty swanky... No Sunday early hours for MY weekend munchies :]
Edit: The Little one can run, yes. Big dog won't come back and would be best friends with a new family, and off in their van. so he has to stay on leash.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Two days off in a row is pretty sweet for retail. When I was doing that I had Sunday off and one random day during the week, almost never Monday. Do they go into the water? My dog has little big dog syndrome so I have to take him to the off leash park early in the morning before most people are up. He's totally cool with medium and small dogs, but gets aggressive with the big ones. Zero self preservation... they're not smart animals lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2021)

I missed last Friday, don't want to again. Lol
It's not official but Friday seems to be my music day and it'll be over by next week. I pretty much worked through mine. 






SH420


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

It’s FRIED-ALL-DAY ! 

Got coffee , donuts , and pen . Ready for the day .
It’s 
@MICHI-CAN , my boy and I met up last year with a cousin and some other medical retired veterans in Hesperia . I just watched but I sure wish I would have done this earlier in life. This year the trac-chair and waders are going along with the toy hauler . The salmon run is absolutely crazy fun.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two days off in a row is pretty sweet for retail. When I was doing that I had Sunday off and one random day during the week, almost never Monday. Do they go into the water? My dog has little big dog syndrome so I have to take him to the off leash park early in the morning before most people are up. He's totally cool with medium and small dogs, but gets aggressive with the big ones. Zero self preservation... they're not smart animals lol.


I let them wade with me. No full swimming, I am paranoid, haha.

Awwww, that sounds cute. Do the big dogs ever listen? Or does he get saved from his hubris by you guys?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2021)

My last post made no sense but sounded good in my head.   

SH420


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

….. I tell that to the wife all the time ! Or something like that , I can’t remember .


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My last post made no sense but sounded good in my head.
> 
> SH420


Making sense is overrated...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I let them wade with me. No full swimming, I am paranoid, haha.
> 
> Awwww, that sounds cute. Do the big dogs ever listen? Or does he get saved from his hubris by you guys?


He full on attacked a 100lb rottweiler who went in for a bum sniff four years ago. Since then I stay between him and the larger ones. Most of the time I go to the park at 6am and there's nobody there but us.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Good morning beautiful 

There’s little baby duckies doing dive practice out back. So cute.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He full on attacked a 100lb rottweiler who went in for a bum sniff four years ago. Since then I stay between him and the larger ones. Most of the time I go to the park at 6am and there's nobody there but us.


Wow, that's bold. Little brave friend you have there awww


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

You want a good laugh just come into a big store with me . When people look at you and think you’re retarted (down syndrome does run in the family ) why not act that way . That’s what they’re expecting . You’ll either be rolling on the ground laughing or running away embarrassed .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful
> 
> There’s little baby duckies doing dive practice out back. So cute.


Good morning,  how are you this morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow, that's bold. Little brave friend you have there awww


Fine line between brave and stupid.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You want a good laugh just come into a big store with me . When people look at you and think you’re retarted (down syndrome does run in the family ) why not act that way . That’s what they’re expecting . You’ll either be rolling on the ground laughing or running away embarrassed .


Do it. I was in a chair for many months due to a terrible leg break. At 22 looking like any other 22 year old, we couldn’t figure it out. So my bff made signs for me to hold. She wore the crown.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,  how are you this morning?


 Watching the 9:00 am Perry. Slept until 8!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

We looked like this going down the mall. Thank you Michele


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, Friday people. Ready for the weekend?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s FRIED-ALL-DAY !
> 
> Got coffee , donuts , and pen . Ready for the day .
> 
> @MICHI-CAN , my boy and I met up last year with my cousin and a couple other medical retired veterans in *Hesperia* . I just watched but I sure wish I would have done this earlier in life. This year the trac-chair and waders are going along with the toy hauler . The salmon run is absolutely crazy fun.


Hesperia, CA is about an hour east of me. I'm in Lancaster, CA!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hesperia, CA is about an hour east of me. I'm in Lancaster, CA!


No Michigan , but Cali sure sounds fun . Especially around February !


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> No Michigan , but Cali sure sounds fun . Especially around February !


I had no idea MI had a Hesperia too! I actually had an Uncle in Flint. He has long since passed and I think his daughter has retired! She was a teacher in MI.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning all....hows everyone doing this friday....

woke up this morning to a humid 72 , high today 97F, with the humidity it's gonna feel hotter than that....especially with the dew point at 70

coffee is fresh and ready to go......

Now to hit these potato and egg taco's

Already been a busy morning with customers, now if i can get the people with the machine work i did in, it would be even better......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Heater came on this morning. Must be cold out



Edit: Apparently 55 degrees is cold in SoCal?


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had no idea MI had a Hesperia too! I actually had an Uncle in Flint. He has long since passed and I think his daughter has retired! She was a teacher in MI.


You should visit the tip-off the mitten . Mackinaw city , Mackinac Island , Saint Ignatius , traverse city (wineries) really pretty with the fall colors coming . I would rent a convertible for sure .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You should visit the tip-off the mitten . Mackinaw city , Mackinac Island , Saint Ignatius , traverse city (wineries) really pretty with the fall colors coming . I would rent a convertible for sure .


My aunt moved from Phoenix to Sault Ste Marie, MI.
Mental illness runs in the family, shrug.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My aunt moved from Phoenix to Sault Ste Marie, MI.
> Mental illness runs in the family, shrug.


You have to be a little crazy to be a yupper .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You have to be a little crazy to be a yupper . View attachment 4989158


We have several trout fishing guides in our area with wheel chair accessible river boats, they do quite a few Wounded Warrior trips every year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

I’m hungry
Where’s @DarkWeb


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s FRIED-ALL-DAY !
> 
> Got coffee , donuts , and pen . Ready for the day .
> 
> @MICHI-CAN , my boy and I met up last year with my cousin and a couple other medical retired veterans in Hesperia . I just watched but I sure wish I would have done this earlier in life. This year the trac-chair and waders are going along with the toy hauler . The salmon run is absolutely crazy fun.


Hesperia damn is a small scale madhouse. White River holds beautiful browns, rainbows and brookies. And it is accessible.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

I figured out the following thing, HA.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

following me eh.......i just saw it......eh no worries....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

The back injections were pure torture...First he made me wait in a cold room for 45 minutes...I was pissed. 

He injected the hell out of my lower back...ligaments, facet joints, and only him and God know what else. It hurt like hell, but hopefully he got the right spots.

He told the nurse and I that I have a very "weird" structure and my facet joints are not where they should be...he said "I bet that why you needed hip replacements". I've had a lot of doctors look at my back and none have ever said anything like that. 

I suggested maybe it was caused BY my hip replacements...Must be he thought there was some merit as he asked for my recent and old pelvis ex-rays to compare them.

Next month he injects my shoulder again...Just 2 months in between those injections now, which is pretty unheard of. Normally every 3 months is the soonest they will do them, because it ruins the cartilage...I have none left anyways, so they probably figure why not. 


Time to dab....Or maybe a nap first. ugh!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> following me eh.......i just saw it......eh no worries....
> View attachment 4989201


It’s taken me 11 years to figure it out. Nice buns btw


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The back injections were pure torture...First he made me wait in a cold room for 45 minutes...I was pissed.
> 
> He injected the hell out of my lower back...ligaments, facet joints, and only him and God know what else. It hurt like hell, but hopefully he got the right spots.
> 
> ...


Dab then nap. Trust me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s taken me 11 years to figure it out. Nice buns btw


thanks....it's all about the excersises to keep them that way...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m hungry
> Where’s @DarkWeb


@Paul Drake 
Shop


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You should visit the tip-off the mitten . Mackinaw city , Mackinac Island , Saint Ignatius , traverse city (wineries) really pretty with the fall colors coming . I would rent a convertible for sure .


Nope we're sticking your ass in the sidecar it would be more fun that way he he he


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope we're sticking your ass in the sidecar it would be more fun that way he he he


It’s not like I could fight you off .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s not like I could `t fight you off . View attachment 4989371


Yes it's good that you come to realize that resistance is futile but we might be willing to give you a choice on head first or feet first lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope we're sticking your ass in the sidecar it would be more fun that way he he he


Take a Harley.






Another interesting link








Wheelchair-accessible motorcycle/sidecar


Not my pictures...taken in Washington state. Rig was built by Dauntless Motors. The Guzzi sickle is most likely a Convert (automatic.) It even has a...




advrider.com


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes it's good that you come to realize that resistance is futile but we might be willing to give you a choice on head first or feet first lol


Either way my wife says I’ll be talking otta my ass !


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

It's a gloomy dabnapping kind of day....I might just go for nap number 2....It's going to take coffee to bring me around! And wow do I need a good meal. Last night was a bowl of ChefBoyRDee Ravioli.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2021)

CoCo Pebbles for me . Big bowl.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> CoCo Pebbles for me . Big bowl.
> View attachment 4989391


A big bowl of GG4 from last years popcorn. Kinda chocolatey.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm slamming a coffee....and we'll see if it can revive me!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm slamming a coffee....and we'll see if it can revive me!


I got cut off caffeine and energy drinks. Dammit. Glad for milky popcorn now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm slamming a coffee....and we'll see if it can revive me!


personally i like drinking it, instead of slamming it......js


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got cut off caffeine and energy drinks. Dammit. Glad for *milky popcorn* now.


That was my grandpas favorite snack...Popcorn eaten like cereal with milk...I think that may be why he died of internal bleeding though...Just sayin' 



BudmanTX said:


> personally i like drinking it, instead of slamming it......js


 2 sugars and French vanilla...I'm feeling a pulse. I just need to stay away from the dab rig until it fully engages! That's right, it's Friday!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was my grandpas favorite snack...Popcorn eaten like cereal with milk...I think that may be why he died of internal bleeding though...Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 2 sugars and French vanilla...I'm feeling a pulse. I just need to stay away from the dab rig until it fully engages! That's right, it's Friday!


i did i catch earlier that you mixed 2 breeds together and had a smoke(dab)?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was my grandpas favorite snack...Popcorn eaten like cereal with milk...I think that may be why he died of internal bleeding though...Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 2 sugars and French vanilla...I'm feeling a pulse. I just need to stay away from the dab rig until it fully engages! That's right, it's Friday!


New term to me. TY. I meant tricomes of milk not amber honey as I generally do. LOL. 
Cheers to ya.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i did i catch earlier that you mixed 2 breeds together and had a smoke(dab)?


I have been doing that...mixing a few strains and then pressing it. It's so weird...Sometimes I can do 10 dabs and get things done, and then other times, like today, a few dabs has done me in...but I was tired before I started. And it's a gloomy day. I need to find an energy dab recipe! haha! 

I think I'm gonna head to the grocery store and find some thing good to eat!~


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been doing that...mixing a few strains and then pressing it. It's so weird...Sometimes I can do 10 dabs and get things done, and then other times, like today, a few dabs has done me in...but I was tired before I started. And it's a gloomy day. I need to find an energy dab recipe! haha!
> 
> I think I'm gonna head to the grocery store and find some thing good to eat!~


nice....welcome to the space tomatoes my friend


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....welcome to the space tomatoes my friend


These are tickets to board the planet caravan.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been doing that...mixing a few strains and then pressing it. It's so weird...Sometimes I can do 10 dabs and get things done, and then other times, like today, a few dabs has done me in...but I was tired before I started. And it's a gloomy day. I need to find an energy dab recipe! haha!
> 
> I think I'm gonna head to the grocery store and find some thing good to eat!~


I’ll QA for you


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> These are tickets to board the planet caravan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


View attachment 4989445

WTF?

Should I use a spoon? or Lick it?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4989445
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Should I use a spoon? or Lick it?


I only made that twice. Was a trial at terp and diamonds with my last admit-able bubble wash micron. Layed me down. Jar tech. Trying to get the tapioca balls of goodness out is my current puzzle. And crazy good high before 10 days at 210 F. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4989452


That's me when I see a snake  



MICHI-CAN said:


> I only made that twice. Was a trial at terp and diamonds with my last admit-able bubble wash micron. Layed me down. Jar tech. Trying to get the tapioca balls of goodness out is my current puzzle. And crazy good high before 10 days at 210 F. LOL.


That is some interesting stuff...I'd vape it! It does look like it might be good on crackers with cheese, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The back injections were pure torture...First he made me wait in a cold room for 45 minutes...I was pissed.
> 
> He injected the hell out of my lower back...ligaments, facet joints, and only him and God know what else. It hurt like hell, but hopefully he got the right spots.
> 
> ...


Six weeks between injections isn't that uncommon. I'm so sorry you're going through this, it's not fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> These are tickets to board the planet caravan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frog eggs?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Frog eggs?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this, it's not fun.


That's an understatement!
I had multiple shots in my knuckles a while back & HOLY WTF that hurt!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Shots and joint distension make me cringe as I await the steroid burn to quit. 

A lighter thought to all.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's an understatement!
> I had multiple shots in my knuckles a while back & HOLY WTF that hurt!


I'll bet knuckles hurt really bad...I know when I had my hand stitched up a few months back, that hurt really bad.

I think he actually got it in the right spots. It feels much better. Of course the next week will tell. The good thing with injections is it's over in a few minutes. My pits were soaked from waiting 45 minutes in fear though, lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

Fire and coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll bet knuckles hurt really bad...I know when I had my hand stitched up a few months back, that hurt really bad.
> 
> I think he actually got it in the right spots. It feels much better. Of course the next week will tell. The good thing with injections is it's over in a few minutes. My pits were soaked from waiting 45 minutes in fear though, lol.


The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire and coffee View attachment 4989536


Looks relaxing Jeff, enjoy it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks relaxing Jeff, enjoy it


You are welcome around my firepit anytime you sweet heart


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


What she is not a sweetheart?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

Cooked a big juicy burger, and feel like a new man. Might even be up for a dab or 2.... I might just sleep good tonight, if I can sleep on my back


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm pooped. Typing takes it out of you.
Company picnic tomorrow. Couple of hours outdoors and away from my computer but somehow still working. Lol.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cooked a big juicy burger, and feel like a new man. Might even be up for a dab or 2.... I might just sleep good tonight, if I can sleep on my back


Inside or on the grill?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm pooped. Typing takes it out of you.
> Company picnic tomorrow. Couple of hours outdoors and away from my computer but somehow still working. Lol.
> 
> SH420


That is not what I read the first time I thought I had read lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cooked a big juicy burger, and feel like a new man. Might even be up for a dab or 2.... I might just sleep good tonight, if I can sleep on my back


That's what I'm having for dinner tonight. Got bacon and cheddar cheese and guacamole and some French fries on the side 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What she is not a sweetheart?


Oh she is most definitely


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's an understatement!
> I had multiple shots in my knuckles a while back & HOLY WTF that hurt!


I used to get them in the thumbs. But the knees and hips use up my allotment.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Time to tap out, west coast, tap in…


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been doing that...mixing a few strains and then pressing it. It's so weird...Sometimes I can do 10 dabs and get things done, and then other times, like today, a few dabs has done me in...but I was tired before I started. And it's a gloomy day. I need to find an energy dab recipe! haha!
> 
> I think I'm gonna head to the grocery store and find some thing good to eat!~


you will always experience more phisiological stress during the change of seasons prepare for it. also dehydration and manfredo eat more salt


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

god C2G my dream


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

me smell new friend


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

z


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4989621
> 
> SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2021)

Where's the Bear?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Where's the Bear?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4989621
> 
> SH420


Darn it'd missed dinner, sob.....those look good...it's a munchies thing


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Darn it'd missed dinner, sob.....those look good...it's a munchies thing




I got u budman...lik I said we hungry lol...tomatoes from the garden btw lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Darn it'd missed dinner, sob.....those look good...it's a munchies thing


I grilled some chicken....sorry no pics.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 18, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> me smell new friend


Or a dirty sock


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I grilled some chicken....sorry no pics.


Next time my friend


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Or a dirty sock


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Dare I say 

Good morning


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> View attachment 4989743


Hi beautiful


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> View attachment 4989746


How do you get it animated gifs like that I've tried everything lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Morning


I thought we where getting nice weather....been foggy and in the mist for two days now. Yeah perfect for bud rot


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> How do you get it animated gifs like that I've tried everything lol


Same as a picture. I save it, then attach it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4989750
> 
> I thought we where getting nice weather....been foggy and in the mist for two days now. Yeah perfect for bud rot


Get out there with a hair dryer brother!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4989750
> 
> I thought we where getting nice weather....been foggy and in the mist for two days now. Yeah perfect for bud rot


I thought you were going to say shart. How about hot pots?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get out there with a hair dryer brother!


Gotta go in to the shop for a bit today. I hope we dry out.......picking it off every day


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought you were going to say shart. How about hot pots?


What's a hot pot?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

I wish I could drop a tiktok in here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's a hot pot?


Like those propane heaters for outdoor dinning or bars in the cold weather.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

CoCo224466 on TikTok


He really did the #happydog #puppy #dog #funnyvideo #animals #foryou #foryoupage #fypシ #dogsoftiktok #viral #fypage




www.tiktok.com













Afra Al-Dhaheri on TikTok


Yabadabadooooo!! #catsoftiktok #cats #kittens #angrycat #funnycat. #pets #petsoftiktok




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Same as a picture. I save it, then attach it.
> View attachment 4989754


YES!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m calling lg, @Laughing Grass GET IN HERE.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta go in to the shop for a bit today. I hope we dry out.......picking it off every day


I’m guess you can’t built a gazebo over them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m calling lg, @Laughing Grass GET IN HERE.


@Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m guess you can’t built a gazebo over them.


I think it'd work if I enclosed it put a 1K hps and a dehumidifier......


----------



## Loves2smokeweed (Sep 18, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


I cant do wake and bake. My man said not to smoke until after 12


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Loves2smokeweed said:


> I cant do wake and bake. My man said not to smoke until after 12"


Penis?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Inside or on the grill?


Always on the grill this time of year...That burger put me into a deep coma last night!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Where's the Bear?


I wondered that too!!



Loves2smokeweed said:


> I cant do wake and bake. My man said not to smoke until after 12


Easy, set the alarm for 11:50 am...Or he might have meant 12"


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Loves2smokeweed said:


> I cant do wake and bake. My man said not to smoke until after 12


It’s after 12. Did he say am or pm?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass


I forgot it was Saturday


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

I want to dab but I'm afraid too...I'm finally awake. Even slept decent last night. Maybe just some dry herb for starters...My stress level is a little up there  For no real good reason ,either 

OK, shower then pharmacy...I was panicking a little b'c I'm nearly out of meds and I didn't hear from the pharmacy yesterday, but there are 3 voicemail messages from them...Blame it on the dabs! Although I think it's my phone!! AT&T with their 5g changes


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

I’ll dab with ya


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I want to dab but I'm afraid too...I'm finally awake. Even slept decent last night. Maybe just some dry herb for starters...My stress level is a little up there  For no real good reason ,either
> 
> OK, shower then pharmacy...I was panicking a little b'c I'm nearly out of meds and I didn't hear from the pharmacy yesterday, but there are 3 voicemail messages from them...Blame it on the dabs! Although I think it's my phone!! AT&T with their 5g changes


I have been up since last night and the jars are well empty lol sooo


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I have been up since last night and the jars are well empty lol sooo
> View attachment 4989789


Go to bed


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to bed


I can't I did all my homework re organized my closet...and cleared out some space for the new tent and I got all indicas growing could flip them today if I wanted but I'ma wait lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4989804


If I took a sip of that I'd bounce off a wall lmao


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> If I took a sip of that I'd bounce off a wall lmao


So if no coffee what has you bouncing now lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m calling lg, @Laughing Grass GET IN HERE.


We bought some shatter last night and overdid it lol. Can't remember the last time I slept to 8:30


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So if no coffee what has you bouncing now lol


No weed lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

I feel for you


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought some shatter last night and overdid it lol. Can't remember the last time I slept to 8:30





Jeffislovinlife said:


> I feel for you View attachment 4989805


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought some shatter last night and overdid it lol. Can't remember the last time I slept to 8:30


Flavor of said product


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> View attachment 4989806


I got SpongeBob and head out otherwise the meaning is lost on me he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I got SpongeBob and head out otherwise the meaning is lost on me he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flavor of said product


What was that u had that shit looked fire jeff


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought some shatter last night and overdid it lol. Can't remember the last time I slept to 8:30


You go girl


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

@Laughing Grass what did you get?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flavor of said product





Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass what did you get?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4989810


Sativa? You lucky dog


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sativa? You lucky dog


And no panic attack or anything like that. Just melted me into the lawn chair


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> What was that u had that shit looked fire jeff


Mac #7 and it's not to bad


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And no panic attack or anything like that. Just melted me into the lawn chair


My girl


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My girl


How’s the big R doing?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4989810


I cant lol no sativas maybe next grow


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mac #7 and it's not to bad


I had some MAC outta Michigan last year not bad from what I remember


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I cant lol no sativas maybe next grow


Go low and slow with your sativa. Watch the strains. Some are notorious. Use leafly for pretty accurate description of high.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Change in plans for me...may as well dab away. 

My business partner is slacking so bad!! The house is ready to put on the market, but it is so disorganized...and now he's having a meltdown because he has to clean!

Almost might better wait for spring now... Or maybe slip some meth into his drinking water!! 

I'm just annoyed...It was supposed to be a 2 year deal, and we are going on 4 years, mostly due to Covid... Ugh!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Sorry jeff


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Change in plans for me...may as well dab away.
> 
> My business partner is slacking so bad!! The house is ready to put on the market, but it is so disorganized...and now he's having a meltdown because he has to clean!
> 
> ...


Damn and been paying mortgage for 4 years?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Go low and slow with your sativa. Watch the strains. Some are notorious. Use leafly for pretty accurate description of high.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn and been paying mortgage for 4 years?


No I paid cash for it...It was a cheap foreclosure, and I worked an entire winter mostly alone remodeling the interior...Brand new bathroom, kitchen update with new counter tops and tile floor, and went through the entire interior, painting, refinishing hardwoods, etc. I knew he would not want to leave...It's the nicest place he's ever lived in his life, by a longshot!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry jeff


For what?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No I paid cash for it...It was a cheap foreclosure, and I worked an entire winter mostly alone remodeling the interior...Brand new bathroom, kitchen update with new counter tops and tile floor, and went through the entire interior, painting, refinishing hardwoods, etc. I knew he would not want to leave...It's the nicest place he's ever lived in his life, by a longshot!!


So you’ve got to get your slacking partner out of a flip house because he won’t finish and get out?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For what?


Playing Madonna again lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4989831


Isn't that contradicting to go low and slow with something that is like rocket fuel lol I mean I Kno they are longer flowering strains but it's just the irony


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Playing Madonna again lol


Well at least you have the skills to let people listen if they want lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

I didn’t think so


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well at least you have the skills to let people listen if they want lol


What channel are you listening to on the internet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

I touch the p


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I touch the pView attachment 4989850


Ok Pandora radio!


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t think so


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok Pandora radio!


Is it still called radio?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it still called radio?


Do this

Then come back here and touch the empty screen of your post and paste it in the post


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So you’ve got to get your slacking partner out of a flip house because he won’t finish and get out?!


Yes, that's essentially it! He's procrastinating! And he hates moving, I think because he's so disorganized...Probably a touch of ADD going on there too!

Not a big deal, except the house is in the 500 year flood plain, and every time it rains it makes me nervous...and we had the wettest summer on record! And who knows when this hot market is going to fade!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do this
> View attachment 4989865View attachment 4989866
> Then come back here and touch the empty screen of your post and paste it in the post
> 
> View attachment 4989870


Wow pretty pictures I know that pictures are worth a thousand words but I was lost on the first one lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Coffee is needed


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

Had to close up some windows, got down to 56 last night with wind to 10 MPH, actually feels cold.
I think I sprained my thumb somehow, I have no idea how. Guess I'm not tilling the garden for awhile.  
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Had to close up some windows, got down to 56 last night with wind to 10 MPH, actually feels cold.
> I think I sprained my thumb somehow, I have no idea how. Guess I'm not tilling the garden for awhile.
> Mornin.


56 that's when we open the windows and doors and I put on the hoodie lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Sprained your thumb was it a here hold my beer moment ?


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sprained your thumb was it a here hold my beer moment ?


That I would have remembered. Might have been when I was installing the radiator frame, or trying to unplug the broken mirror.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

yummy


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4989894yummy


Brekkie of champs


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

well dabs have been initiated...Gonna go cut the lawn on the rider.

Back is feeling much better today. Not 100%, but 100 times better than any spine injections I had before. This old country PM doctor I go to might not know all the latest tricks, but he is damned good at what he does. And the poor guy needs a hip himself...he hobbles around in pain, but he see's all the botched jobs so I think he's scared...He has all in told me that.

The first time I went there, the whole staff was all wearing tie dyes, and the dr. looks like Jerry Garcia...I was like "allright!" But not sure what that was about as I've never seen it again.

Edit to say, he is the ONLY doctor in the area thats ok with me smoking weed, which is the main reason I drive 2 hours round trip every month to see him


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> well dabs have been initiated...Gonna go cut the lawn on the rider.
> 
> Back is feeling much better today. Not 100%, but 100 times better than any spine injections I had before. This old country PM doctor I go to might not know all the latest tricks, but he is damned good at what he does. And the poor guy needs a hip himself...he hobbles around in pain, but he see's all the botched jobs so I think he's scared...He has all in told me that.
> 
> ...


At what do you think he would say if he knew that you were going to go ride a riding lawn mower things that make you go I wonder why that shot didn't work lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 56 that's when we open the windows and doors and I put on the hoodie lol


At 70 I look for my Carhartt gear.




At 68 I put them on.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Lunch break here. Already noon. Nothing really done. Better smoke more and forget about that. Hello and a great Saturday to all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> At what do you think he would say if he knew that you were going to go ride a riding lawn mower things that make you go I wonder why that shot didn't work lol


Yeah actually the riding mower doesn't feel so good. My yard is hilly and it's almost like riding a motocross bike cutting the damned lawn!

I think it's time to downsize!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2021)

@cannabineer On vacation?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah actually the riding mower doesn't feel so good. My yard is hilly and it's almost like riding a motocross bike cutting the damned lawn!
> 
> I think it's time to downsize!


Downsize? Like snowbirding for good?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah actually the riding mower doesn't feel so good. My yard is hilly and it's almost like riding a motocross bike cutting the damned lawn!
> 
> I think it's time to downsize!


Sounds like another reason for that oversized motorhome


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


>


Hey how old was your mom when you were born if your grandmother was 70? I'm still curious, @DarkWeb did you ever find out?



Cotyledon420 said:


> I will make it short and sweet....my grandma is very old 70 years old...she does alot better than most 70 year olds but she's never got high before and I think this is something she needs to do before she dies...is there anyway this could cause a heart attack or anything I need to be worried about concerning her age ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Grandkids 5 minutes away you all have a GREAT weekend


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Grandkids 5 minutes away you all have a GREAT weekend


Have a great time.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Downsize? Like snowbirding for good?


No, just a smaller, more manageable home.

Damn I came in to do a dab, and it started raining (while I was dabnapping). Lawn is only half cut.  Cheeseburger time!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hey how old was your mom when you were born if your grandmother was 70? I'm still curious, @DarkWeb did you ever find out?


@curious2garden 
Nope never found out. I wonder if they're old enough to post here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

Any body


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Any body View attachment 4990028


It's either a fire, or a strapless evening gown


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2021)

either way, the kid has talent!!


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hey how old was your mom when you were born if your grandmother was 70? I'm still curious, @DarkWeb did you ever find out?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden
> Nope never found out. I wonder if they're old enough to post here


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's either a fire, or a strapless evening gown


I thought it was pink panthers paw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's either a fire, or a strapless evening gown


Color Me impressed


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Color Me impressedView attachment 4990058


Woah I see it now


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hey how old was your mom when you were born if your grandmother was 70? I'm still curious,
















*World s youngest mother age 5 lina medina*


*Lina Medina*

Nationality Peruvian
Name Lina Medina





Born September 27, 1933 (Age 86) (1933-09-27) Ticrapo, Peru
Known for youngest confirmed mother in medical history on May 14, 1939 
Parents Victoria Losea, Tiburelo Medina

*Lina Marcela Medina de Jurado* ([ˈlina meˈdina]; born on 23 September 1933) is a Peruvian woman who became the youngest confirmed mother in medical history, giving birth at the age of five years, seven months, and 21 days. She lives in Lima, the capital of Peru.






*Facts*
She's the youngest human mother in medical history.
She lives in Lima, the capital of Peru.
Her surgery was performed by Dr Busalleu, with Dr Colareta providing anaesthesia.
Medina's son weighed 2.7 kg at birth and was named as a Gerardo, May 14, 1939 




Lina Marcela Medina de Jurado is a Peruvian woman who became the youngest confirmed mother in history when she gave birth aged five years, seven months, and 21 days. Based on the medical assessments of her pregnancy, she was less than five years old when she became pregnant. Wikipedia 
















__





Lina Medina - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Lina Medina – Bio And Everything You Need To Know About The Youngest Mother - Networth Height Salary


In 1939, scientists faced a situation that shattered every medical research and the laws of nature itself when a five-year-old girl – Lina Medina, showed up in a hospital for …




networthheightsalary.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wow pretty pictures I know that pictures are worth a thousand words but I was lost on the first one lol


Sorry for the confusion


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4990059
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

I need a little pep


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden
> Nope never found out. I wonder if they're old enough to post here


Me too


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Any body View attachment 4990028


Not a clue, but I like the use of blue and pink


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> View attachment 4990049


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I can adjust my speakers with my watch! You know how cool that is in the shop!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hey how old was your mom when you were born if your grandmother was 70? I'm still curious, @DarkWeb did you ever find out?


Hill/holler folk


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Usually I don't give other people's music a chance but I'm actually playing this on my tv...lol glad I clicked it


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

@curious2garden had to replay that lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> @curious2garden had to replay that lolView attachment 4990098View attachment 4990099


Here you go


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Here you go


I miss the braless 70's.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I miss the braless 70's.


Lol. Here’s a braless 
alligator I started drawing today. Not what I originally planned. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I miss the braless 70's.


We attended different 1970's


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

A trip into my mind...I quit listening to rap tired...needed something more positive


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Here you go


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Here’s a braless
> alligator I started drawing today. Not what I originally planned. LolView attachment 4990113


Tell me true, did you start with the boobs?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ok I'm done now lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We attended different 1970's


I was 12 at the time and this was a choir of angels for my soul.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We attended different 1970's


My H.S. was probably 50-50 with, without.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Tell me true, did you start with the boobs?


Nope. The metamorphism has been ridiculously complicated. I am currently icing my drawing arm and kicking back until tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nope. The metamorphism has been ridiculously complicated. I am currently icing my drawing arm and kicking back until tomorrow.


I always start with boobs.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I always start with boobs.


<<<<< 2


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I always start with boobs.


Boobs are complicated.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2021)

We had dress codes in HS. Girls: no pants, no shorts, dresses only slightly above knee. Boys: no white tee shirts, all shirts tucked in, no long hair or facial hair


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> We had dress codes in HS. Girls: no pants, no shorts, dresses only slightly above knee. Boys: no white tee shirts, all shirts tucked in, no long hair or facial hair


Hey Opie


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey Opie


Pretty much; that was a "contemporary" show.


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Boobs get an Oscar performance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Morning






Looking like a beautiful day. 50° and sunny right now.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2021)

5AM on a Sunday morning, been up for almost 2 hours. Crap. Just…crap


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 5AM on a Sunday morning, been up for almost 2 hours. Crap. Just…crap


I hate that. I was up at 2......then 4.......then 7. Just want to get one night of sold sleep.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m here w/ya , 1st light top water & spinner bait bite is kicking out 25lbs sack rn , gl getting some rest we’re off to it .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate that. I was up at 2......then 4.......then 7. Just want to get one night of sold sleep.


Have you tried Melatonin (available in most drug stores in the supplement section)? It's a drug free substance your body produces naturally & works pretty well for me more often than not.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Time to get the bow out and sight on some paper. Archery time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you tried Melatonin (available in most drug stores in the supplement section)? It's a drug free substance your body produces naturally & works pretty well for me more often than not.


Long time ago. I don't remember if it worked for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi beautiful 
Smoking a joint and drinking tar coffee. 
Also watching the baby duckies.
What day is it?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

Good sunday. I commiserate with you stop and start sleepers...
Anyone having fun today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Time to get the bow out and sight on some paper. Archery time.


I can’t kill anything.
Wife made me shoot an armadillo and I almost cried afterwards.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> tar coffee.


following Jeffs lead


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t kill anything.


 I've never hunted game, just love shooting bullets, arrows. pellets hell I like throwing rocks to see if I can hit something


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> following Jeffs lead


My wife makes shitty coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I've never hunted game, just love shooting bullets, arrows. pellets hell I like throwing rocks to see if I can hit something


Me too!


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Gooood morning all


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Long time ago. I don't remember if it worked for me.


It may cause nightmares be careful


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Gooood morning all


Love the bong


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Good morning, almost slept the clock around, definitely not normal for me.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, almost slept the clock around, definitely not normal for me.


Hopefully you feel rested now. Long sleeps are nice sometimes


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, almost slept the clock around, definitely not normal for me.


Well your body doesn’t sleep if it doesn’t need it, right? 
Edit: good morning beautiful


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> It may cause nightmares be careful


It can! And some people with recurrant sleep paralysis have trouble with melatonin too. But when it works, its great, and cheap.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Lol I'm an insomniac


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hopefully you feel rested now. Long sleeps are nice sometimes


Thank you, more drugged and groggy and it's unfair because I was neither drugged NOR drunk all day yesterday LOL and I'm behind the power curve. But the days are cooler here. How are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Lol I'm an insomniac


Me too but I take dabs, trazodone, klonopin, hydrocodone, oxycodone carbamazepine and tizanidine. At bed time  no more insomnia.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well your body doesn’t sleep if it doesn’t need it, right?
> Edit: good morning beautiful


Good morning my dear  Nights are cooler and it's getting cozy to sleep in. How are you doing this morning? Dabbin' away yet?


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Tv is better at night anyhow..and if your lucky everyone else will be asleep and you can enjoy yourself i do..


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, more drugged and groggy and it's unfair because I was neither drugged NOR drunk all day yesterday LOL and I'm behind the power curve. But the days are cooler here. How are you doing?


It sounds like you just partied hard enough that you forgot about the drugs and drinking. :] wild party animal you.
I am alive. Pain has been really bad last week. But I slept well and I feel like eating bacon.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too but I take dabs, trazodone, klonopin, hydrocodone, oxycodone carbamazepine and tizanidine. At bed time  no more insomnia.


Seroquel..lost my klonopins to a drug test.a very helpful concoction..I just do bong rips. I'm new to growing and not at the extraction level..I was on methadone for years..not good be careful with opiates


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Tv is better at night anyhow..and if your lucky everyone else will be asleep and you can enjoy yourself i do..


Ahhh voluntarily insomnia sometimes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It sounds like you just partied hard enough that you forgot about the drugs and drinking. :] wild party animal you.
> I am alive. Pain has been really bad last week. But I slept well and I feel like eating bacon.


Bacon!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning my dear  Nights are cooler and it's getting cozy to sleep in. How are you doing this morning? Dabbin' away yet?


Not yet, just smoked a joint babe. Winobarbie put us on a budget!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It sounds like you just partied hard enough that you forgot about the drugs and drinking. :] wild party animal you.
> I am alive. Pain has been really bad last week. But I slept well and I feel like eating bacon.


ROFLMAO!! Usually I can tell that I've imbibed by the state of my kitchen


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Seroquel..lost my klonopins to a drug test.a very helpful concoction..I just do bong rips. I'm new to growing and not at the extraction level..I was on methadone for years..not good be careful with opiates


On dr started me in 800 mgs once. I was a zombie. Kinda like thioridazine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Usually I can tell that I've imbibed by the state of my kitchen


And who’s on the floor?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bacon!


Good morning handsome, bacon on the menu is always the right choice


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And who’s on the floor?


LOL not usually, I prefer to debauch in solitary splendor, you?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Seroquel..lost my klonopins to a drug test.a very helpful concoction..I just do bong rips. I'm new to growing and not at the extraction level..I was on methadone for years..not good be careful with opiates


Usually the problem with opiates is the prescribers inability to understand what they are actually treating and their hesitancy to do it correctly if they do.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not usually, I prefer to debauch in solitary splendor, you?


No dog drink partner? Whiskey likes spilled beer...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not usually, I prefer to debauch in solitary splendor, you?


I reckon that’s true. I always prefer to smoke alone. Well, does she count? And drinking? I can’t remember the last time I had too much to drink.

I just hate crowds, unless it’s a cool crowd, you know? Like I could handle most of the OGs here but some will be escorted off the property.

But solitary debaughery rules.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> solitary debaughery


 That'd be a cool rock band name


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Starting first week of full bloom on these frosted Skywalker. Just put 5 witch doctor beans in coco yesterday. I'm liking these autos..you'll never get enough opiates..end of life care and emergencies only imo..glad to see them gone o live in the middle of the hillbilly heroin ground zero


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Starting first week of full bloom on these frosted Skywalker. Just put 5 witch doctor beans in coco yesterday. I'm liking these auto


Hi new guy.

Welcome to TnT.

Take a look in this thread.




__





The Daily Nugg,


Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> Hi new guy.
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> ...


Are you accepting the responsibility for the possible mental scarring of said individual? Read this thread. Oh boy! 

Morning to you and all. TY for the first real of the day.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

I would suggest govt mule but idk how to.. anyone like them? I pledge allegiance to the flag of riu nation.hand on bong


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

lokie said:


>


I'm adding that to my therapy exercises. I like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning handsome, bacon on the menu is always the right choice


Good morning! Woke up to 50°......I think it was the last night for ac. The monarchs are out.....we must have had over 100 in the air or on a flowers in the garden yesterday. I love this time of year  

I said to my wife maybe something with bacon for lunch......she suggested blt's, but already had a steak........I said let's do steak with bacon on a salad........teamwork is what makes the dream work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4990590


Good morning Mr. Jeff. I hope those milk monsters wore you out good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning Mr. Jeff. I hope those milk monsters wore you out good.


It is still happening they got to spend the night we are watching Brave as we speak


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Well CC is ready to move on to the bong


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I've never hunted game, just love shooting bullets, arrows. pellets hell I like throwing rocks to see if I can hit something


I'd much prefer that steak or burger I eat to be something I personally take responsibility for. I know it wasn't injected with hormones, vitamins or antibiotics. I know it enjoyed a free roaming life rather than having been penned up & trundled off to a slaughter house where they know what's happening (and if you've ever seen a deer, cow or pig etc... smell fresh blood you know what I mean).
When I hunt it is not a given like going to walmart to pick up a nice plastic wrapped piece of meat, in the wild the animal wins the game more often than not.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is still happening they got to spend the night we are watching Brave as we speak


Good good. Some revenge for me. Your bad influence wore me out and was a bit much.

This is under my weight limit. Don't think the doc meant for swinging. But I did it and lived. Win.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well CC is ready to move on to the bongView attachment 4990593


Oh no, do you have copd? I noticed the inhaler


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


The Live at Pompeii version is better...
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning Mr. Jeff. I hope those milk monsters wore you out good.


And a very good coffee to you good sir


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd much prefer that steak or burger I eat to be something I personally take responsibility for. I know it wasn't injected with hormones, vitamins or antibiotics. I know it enjoyed a free roaming life rather than having been penned up & trundled off to a slaughter house where they know what's happening (and if you've ever seen a deer, cow or pig etc... smell fresh blood you know what I mean).
> When I hunt it is not a given like going to walmart to pick up a nice plastic wrapped piece of meat, in the wild the animal wins the game more often than not.


I got nothing against you. I just personally didn’t like taking a life. Yea I do catch and release.
Worked in an islet lab on top of a Bob evans slaughterhouse so I know all too well what happens.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Oh no, do you have copd? I noticed the inhaler


I use incrus and simbicort and a rescue inhaler for copd, ild, pulmonary fibrosis. From RA is what they said. I’m pretty wheeze free now.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Live at Pompeii version is better...
> Mornin.


Agreed..ummagumma


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Ok, I’m dabbing. Watching tombstone territory followed by Bat Masterson…


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd much prefer that steak or burger I eat to be something I personally take responsibility for. I know it wasn't injected with hormones, vitamins or antibiotics. I know it enjoyed a free roaming life rather than having been penned up & trundled off to a slaughter house where they know what's happening (and if you've ever seen a deer, cow or pig etc... smell fresh blood you know what I mean).
> When I hunt it is not a given like going to walmart to pick up a nice plastic wrapped piece of meat, in the wild the animal wins the game more often than not.


I remember driving through Texas, past an Oscar Meyer plant, when I was a teenager. You could smell it miles before you got there, and it wasn't a good smell, but the smell of death and rotten meat...I didn't eat any hot dogs or bologna for a very long time.



Paul Drake said:


> I got nothing against you. I just personally didn’t like taking a life. Yea I do catch and release.
> Worked in an islet lab on top of a Bob evans slaughterhouse so I know all too well what happens.


I'm the same way. I did hunt as a teenager, but didn't like the taste of most game meat, and didn't like killing animals...Ideally I'd like to raise my own beef and pork, and maybe a few chickens. That was my dream when I was younger, was to live off the land on a homestead, but that dream faded along the way. Too bad, it was a good one! Too old now!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I remember driving through Texas, past an Oscar Meyer plant, when I was a teenager. You could smell it miles before you got there, and it wasn't a good smell, but the smell of death and rotten meat...I didn't eat any hot dogs or bologna for a very long time.
> 
> 
> I'm the same way. I did hunt as a teenager, but didn't like the taste of most game meat, and didn't like killing animals...Ideally I'd like to raise my own beef and pork, and maybe a few chickens. That was my dream when I was younger, was to live off the land on a homestead, but that dream faded along the way. Too bad, it was a good one! Too old now!!


I wanted to be a lawyer or a cop. Until about 12 when I smoked my first marijuana lol.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, I’m dabbing. Watching tombstone territory followed by Bat Masterson…
> View attachment 4990632


I dabbed and watched "Cocaine Cowboys" on Netflix last night....out of pure boredom. I did cook a steak and made a tossed salad at least.

Back hurts again today, AND I have a headache....fuuuuuck! That's why I stopped getting back injections...headaches. Probably have steroid floating around in my brain now


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I dabbed and watched "Cocaine Cowboys" on Netflix last night....out of pure boredom. I did cook a steak and made a tossed salad at least.
> 
> Back hurts again today, AND I have a headache....fuuuuuck! That's why I stopped getting back injections...headaches. Probably have steroid floating around in my brain now


Mrs had a dr that nicked her spine every time he did her back, asshole. She changed drs and never had a headache from it since.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I personally take responsibility for


 Totally agree with a hunter mentality, I wish I took the time to go hunting. Not sure if I could pull the trigger on animals I just never tried.

I like the Show MEAT EATER by Steven Rinella. Great quality narration with breathtaking cinematography. A good watch if you haven't


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Unbelievable. In 2015 it sold for $96k





__





Bat Masterson's Colt Single Action Army and Holster Rig | Rock Island Auction


Extraordinarily Historic and Incredibly Well-Documented Special Order High-Sight Colt Single Action Army Revolver and Holster Rig, Personally Ordered, Owned and Carried by American Legend, Western Lawmen and Gunfighter, Bat Masterson, with Colt Factory Letter and Additional Documentation"Nothing...




www.rockislandauction.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

I’d buy it if I had the money.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d buy it if I had the money.


 But would you fire it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> But would you fire it?


Hell yes


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> But would you fire it?


You?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh yes, yes I would


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Oh yes, yes I would


My neighborhood is a firing range. Someone has a cannon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Dab music


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

That's a whole lot of energy he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

Howdy everyone , beautiful day to start the week .

update … the baby gets to come home tomorrow for a couple weeks before they start the chemo . She’s been improving everyday .

‘’more good news is I found another mature seed yesterday from last year‘s stash .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Howdy everyone , beautiful day to start the week .
> 
> update … the baby gets to come home tomorrow for a couple weeks before they start the chemo . She’s been improving everyday .


GREAT


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Howdy everyone , beautiful day to start the week .
> 
> update … the baby gets to come home tomorrow for a couple weeks before they start the chemo . She’s been improving everyday .


Sending you positive vibes...good luck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Howdy everyone , beautiful day to start the week .
> 
> update … the baby gets to come home tomorrow for a couple weeks before they start the chemo . She’s been improving everyday .
> 
> ‘’more good news is I found another mature seed yesterday from last year‘s stash .


Absolutely awesome glad to hear that the wife will be stoked for you and yours family and be safe out


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

My wheelchair guy just called and wants to deliver my new chair today . it’s like getting a new pair off shoes . I’ve hated this chair I’m in currently since I got it years ago .


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My wheelchair guy just called and wants to deliver my new chair today . it’s like getting a new pair off shoes . I’ve hated the chair I’m in currently since I got it years ago .


What about it bugs you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My wheelchair guy just called and wants to deliver my new chair today . it’s like getting a new pair off shoes . I’ve hated the chair I’m in currently since I got it years ago .


High five


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My wheelchair guy just called and wants to deliver my new chair today . it’s like getting a new pair off shoes . I’ve hated this chair I’m in currently since I got it years ago .


I was in one for 6 months. I kinda understand.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What about it bugs you?


It’s never been that comfortable and its considered a front drive . So it drives more like forklift with the ass end swinging out . I’m going back to a mid drive which puts the drive wheel right under the seat for true zero turn radius .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s never been that comfortable and its considered a front drive . So it drives more like forklift with the ass end swinging out . I’m going back to a mid drive whi put the dr wheel right under the seat for true zero turn radius .


Just keep your hands inside the ride. Smashed the crap out of my hand test driving my dads. 

Hope you are better fit with the new one.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Just 86 would rock


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

so this chair the drive wheels are more forward so you don’t have as tight of a turning radius. Also gets stuck faster because of the weight distribution.




__





F5 Corpus


Power meets performance on the new F5 Corpus power wheelchair with a blazing 7.5mph top end speed and upgraded ComfortRide Pro suspension.



www.permobil.com





This one is a mid drive and has a very tight turning radius . This is what I’m getting .




__





M5 Corpus


Take control with high-performance motors enabling a top speed of 7.5 mph and exceptional low-end torque that lets you pivot like a pro.



www.permobil.com





like you I have chairs for different occasions Instead of shoes . If I know I’m going to be cramped space without a lot of room I’ll just go in my manual chair and be pushed around . Just takes up way less space . If I’m headed for the woods I’m going in the TracChair. 99% of the time I’ll be in my power chair and when your not comfortable in it just makes you miserable .


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s never been that comfortable and its considered a front drive . So it drives more like forklift with the ass end swinging out . I’m going back to a mid drive which puts the drI’ve wheel right under the seat for true zero turn radius .


Ooh, wow! I am glad you're getting a more comfy one!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

70f and sunny here...thinking about a bike ride...But first, a grilled cheese sandwich! 

I broke out the flannel sheets and comforter today...chilly nights


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

See you in a few minutes....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> so this chair the drive wheels are more forward so you don’t have as tight of a turning radius. Also gets stuck faster because of the weight distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

And the wheels on the bus go around and round round and round lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Mmmmmmm.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4990726


Where are theflames


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmm.......
> View attachment 4990730


Coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where are theflames





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where are theflames


Didn't get the ejection seat thingy worked out. Trying to avoid flames.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 70f and sunny here.


Here also, not going to last long unfortunately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Here also, not going to last long unfortunately.


Like bacon....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Here also, not going to last long unfortunately.


Same here, last gasp of summer. I hope the week we take the granddaughter to Disneyland is warm. I booked both the Napa Rose and the poolside bar. I'll cancel whichever one the weather doesn't permit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I always start with boobs.


Eye see. I always finish with the date.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Eye see. I always finish with the date.
> View attachment 4990762


I don’t draw but I bet that’s a good idea!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

Much needed grandkids relief had a blast


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Much needed grandkids relief View attachment 4990764had a blast


Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Much needed grandkids relief View attachment 4990764had a blast


I dig your grinder. Cool skull. Where did you get that. I need a new grinder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's a whole lot of energy he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he he he


Every time I read one of your post's this is what my brain sees.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Eye see. I always finish with the date.
> View attachment 4990762


Happy happy dance for the pencil thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I dig your grinder. Cool skull. Where did you get that. I need a new grinder.


Gas station on 53rd Davenport Iowa


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

He is retired like me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

I do like this one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cheers!View attachment 4990775


What a looker and maybe a little bit of a ham lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh shit I forgot the salad! Did sandwiches with it instead.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4990793
> View attachment 4990794
> 
> Oh shit I forgot the salad! Did sandwiches with it instead.


Now I got to get off my ass and start the barbecue chicken thanks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Look at my gourmet feast. LOL. I want a grilled something.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Look at my gourmet feast. LOL. I want a grilled something.
> 
> View attachment 4990812


You are killing me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are killing me


Only trying to ensure compliance I assure you. Trust me. 

I hurt from my chores. Want no pills. So laughing when I can. And hoping it is half as much as everyone else. 

The wife told me to go roast peanuts on the coleman grill. WTF?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Look at my gourmet feast. LOL. I want a grilled something.
> 
> View attachment 4990812


Ever grill a Slim Jim?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

Now I'm going to try again


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now I'm going to try again View attachment 4990819


Looks killer. Enjoy!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever grill a Slim Jim?


No. I'd stand back over hardwood. TOO FUNNY. And that was the mutts. And even he won't eat the cheese sticks.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever grill a Slim Jim?


Hey if your going to the store can you grab me a pack of extra small condoms and a slim jim? Thanks... And dont ask... Unless you want to. Butt prolly shouldnt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Hey if your going to the store can you grab me a pack of extra small condoms and a slim jim? Thanks... And dont ask... Unless you want to. Butt prolly shouldnt


And if I may speak upon @Jeffislovinlife 's behalf. Also note it to a correction to an earlier headline. We do apollogize. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

And it has begun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And if I may speak upon @Jeffislovinlife 's behalf. Also note it to a correction to an earlier headline. We do apollogize. Thank you.


I keep telling the wife to stop taking pictures of me in the mornings she going to break the phone lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever grill a Slim Jim?


They fall between the grates.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And it has begun View attachment 4990827


Honest thank you to you and @DarkWeb. I have bologna and ground beef thawed here. Spamwich for wife and kid. I'm going to have bake something besides me. And on the ooey gooey sticky sweet side. I honegry.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)

Super burrito's from the local Taqueria for dinner, I couldn't think of anything to cook.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> They fall between the grates.


DING, DING, DING! We have a winner. Who da thunk to put them parallel to the grates?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

cheese bacon chicken might be onto something


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4990840


Looking good. 

As the plot thickens here. Roast peanuts outside to make banana and peanut muffins. Why can't they just ask? 

Manipulation in results in bent out of shape. LOL.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

New shoes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> New shoes
> 
> View attachment 4990844
> 
> ...


Can I get a whoop whoop up in here? Slick schitt there scmitt.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

And your making my belly growl .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> And your making my belly growl .


My co conspirators forced me to this. LOL. Dinner. For now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My co conspirators forced me to this. LOL. Dinner. For now. View attachment 4990852


 I know nothing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4990862 I know nothing


And I saw nothing. Sadly smell a puter. Someone upwind is burning food on the barbie. 

Looks good. I'm thinking struedel till the wind changes or the fire department get to that uncontrolled burn I smell.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Super burrito's from the local Taqueria for dinner, I couldn't think of anything to cook.


Liver n onions or mom/ grandmas beef stroganoff. Havent had a shishkabob this year... Burrito would work. Oh shit thought we were on the same wavelength for a minute. Games oN. Need guac n chips maybe smidge of beer.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Liver n onions or mom/ grandmas beef stroganoff. Havent had a shishkabob this year... Burrito would work. Oh shit thought we were on the same wavelength for a minute. Games oN. Need guac n chips maybe smidge of beer.


We have free Sunday Ticket again this year so we can watch our games.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

NOW I'm getting hungry. Soo many ideas. I have a craving for lasagna, but too much work, unless I do take out. I'm about burger'd out, and I had a steak last night. Burritos does sound good too, or maybe spaghetti with meat sauce. OR there's a frozen pizza, lol. 

I decided I need some retail therapy to cheer me up. I have not bought anything fun in months. Plus I need a few tools. I have a few trees I have to cut down this fall. 2-3 are hanging over my house, dead, and they have been like that for over a year. I didn't get to it last Fall.

Sooo, I also decided to shift into gear around my own home and get some shit done before the snow flies! There's a healthy list of chores!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have free Sunday Ticket again this year so we can watch our games.


I don't watch games but beer sounds good. Just moved a shit load of wood


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> NOW I'm getting hungry. Soo many ideas. I have a craving for lasagna, but too much work, unless I do take out. I'm about burger'd out, and I had a steak last night. Burritos does sound good too, or maybe spaghetti with meat sauce. OR there's a frozen pizza, lol.
> 
> I decided I need some retail therapy to cheer me up. I have not bought anything fun in months. Plus I need a few tools. I have a few trees I have to cut down this fall. 2-3 are hanging over my house, dead, and they have been like that for over a year. I didn't get to it last Fall.
> 
> Sooo, I also decided to shift into gear around my own home and get some shit done before the snow flies! There's a healthy list of chores!


Chainsaw?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> NOW I'm getting hungry. Soo many ideas. I have a craving for lasagna, but too much work, unless I do take out. I'm about burger'd out, and I had a steak last night. Burritos does sound good too, or maybe spaghetti with meat sauce. OR there's a frozen pizza, lol.
> 
> I decided I need some retail therapy to cheer me up. I have not bought anything fun in months. Plus I need a few tools. I have a few trees I have to cut down this fall. 2-3 are hanging over my house, dead, and they have been like that for over a year. I didn't get to it last Fall.
> 
> Sooo, I also decided to shift into gear around my own home and get some shit done before the snow flies! There's a healthy list of chores!


And where's that healthy list of volunteering candidates? Care to foreward it? 

And Chiwanese if you can get delivery. Damn! Wondering if my neighbor will order and take delivery? Wife will kill me.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And where's that healthy list of *volunteering candidates*? Care to foreward it?
> 
> And Chiwanese if you can get delivery. Damn! Wondering if my neighbor will order and take delivery? Wife will kill me.


Remember the days when you could find a teenager that wanted to work to make a few bucks.... They are really hard to find these days, at least around here! 

Had a porcupine here earlier, about scared me good. But damned they are slow. Never saw one in person before.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Remember the days when you could find a teenager that wanted to work to make a few bucks.... They are really hard to find these days, at least around here!
> 
> Had a porcupine here earlier, about scared me good. But damned they are slow. Never saw one in person before.


And the crazy stuff in mason jars I would just say oh and by the way. TY. World is nuts. 

The things mowing lawns and shoveling snow bought me. If I yelled "Mom or Dad" I'd get her scarf or a couple bucks for more gas cause the bbank was closed. And that still burns my ass. I spend money on Sunday. Why can't I access it. 

TOO FUNNY and not that old I think!????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't watch games but beer sounds good. Just moved a shit load of wood


A shit load equals what about three cords


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And the crazy stuff in mason jars I would just say oh and by the way. TY. World is nuts.
> 
> The things mowing lawns and shoveling snow bought me. If I yelled "Mom or Dad" I'd get her scarf or a couple bucks for more gas cause the bbank was closed. And that still burns my ass. I spend money on Sunday. Why can't I access it.
> 
> TOO FUNNY and not that old I think!????


Are you sure about that ha ha ha he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A shit load equals what about three cords


Not cord wood. Lumber.....2x's and such.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not cord wood. Lumber.....2x's and such.


 for the project in the basement?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> for the project in the basement?


Yeah, from the basement.

The more "rough" of the rough sawn I pulled from there. Tomorrow I have a small load of the nice rough sawn that I de-nailed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure about that ha ha ha he he he


Plug your ears. But when I painted a senior home years ago. I had this just endearing 100 and something year old lady that would tell me dirty jokes and flirt with my 20 something self. 

Her name was Annie. Not ours. But she said you aren't old till your "public" turns grey. And watch those friendly ones. "They shave to look younger." Miss her.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Plug your ears. But when I painted a senior home years ago. I had this just endearing 100 and something year old lady that would tell me dirty jokes and flirt with my 20 something self.
> 
> Her name was Annie. Not ours. But she said you aren't old till your "public" turns grey. And watch those friendly ones. "They shave to look younger." Miss her.


You dirty dog! Teeth.....no teeth?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You dirty dog! Teeth.....no teeth?


I honestly don't recall. I don't remember her lips moving. Dark mind tricks I see. And in her day I'd have been on a leash.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Chainsaw?


Yep, I have a chainsaw and about 8 chains, although they all need sharpening! That was actually my very first business...I was a logging contractor for a few years, cutting timber and firewood. And I wonder why my body is shot. But I'm not excited about cutting trees hanging over my house, so I do need to buy some new roping and such. 



MICHI-CAN said:


> Plug your ears. But when I painted a senior home years ago. I had this just endearing 100 and something year old lady that would tell me dirty jokes and flirt with my 20 something self.
> 
> Her name was Annie. Not ours. But she said you aren't old till your "public" turns grey. And watch those friendly ones. "They shave to look younger." Miss her.


Soooo, did you get to see her public area...and are you scarred for life?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep, I have a chainsaw and about 8 chains, although they all need sharpening! That was actually my very first business...I was a logging contractor for a few years, cutting timber and firewood. And I wonder why my body is shot. But I'm not excited about cutting trees hanging over my house, so I do need to buy some new roping and such.
> 
> 
> Soooo, did you get to see her public area...and are you scarred for life?


If I did the psychological devastation is preventing conscientious recollection. 

You know you can google that thing. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep, I have a chainsaw and about 8 chains, although they all need sharpening! That was actually my very first business...I was a logging contractor for a few years, cutting timber and firewood. And I wonder why my body is shot. But I'm not excited about cutting trees hanging over my house, so I do need to buy some new roping and such.
> 
> 
> Soooo, did you get to see her public area...and are you scarred for life?


Sounds like he got hooked!........still thinking about it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like he got hooked!........still thinking about it


Next life or 12. And may I chat with sidekick now to clarify standings? Show your lip piercings. I'll spare you the bull ring in my taint. LMAO!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have free Sunday Ticket again this year so we can watch our games.


You fucker/ lucky fucker. Ill bring the dip and a sixer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Next life or 12. And may I chat with sidekick now to clarify standings? Show your lip piercings. I'll spare you the bull ring in my taint. LMAO!


What?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


In MI that is a synonym for married with children.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In MI that is a synonym for married with children.


A bull ring in your taint?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A bull ring in your taint?


She has you by both ends here.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2021)

I don’t really drink, but I think I’m gonna drink some of this


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> She has you by both ends here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


And for the rest of tonight's attendees: That is by the balls and ass. She don't care where your head is at if she has control of the others.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> need sharpening!


They have a sharpening stone that fits in a Dremel tool. Does a good job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have a sharpening stone that fits in a Dremel tool. Does a good job.


I just use a rat tail file and touch up. Didn't know Dremel had a bit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just use a rat tail file and touch up. Didn't know Dremel had a bit.


You get longer chain life hand filing with a guide, proper dia. rat tailed and a flat. A couple on your own and it is easy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You get longer chain life hand filing with a guide, proper dia. rat tailed and a flat. A couple on your own and it is easy.


It's what my grandfather did. You know if you did it right by the chip.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 19, 2021)

An


DarkWeb said:


> It's what my grandfather did. You know if you did it right by the chip.


And my only adornment or jewelry is the key ring in my pocket. Now now people.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t really drink, but I think I’m gonna drink some of this
> 
> View attachment 4990925


I thought I’d just try it too and ended up finishing the whole jar . Taste good in coffee also.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I thought I’d just try it too and ended up finishing the whole jar . Taste good in coffee also.View attachment 4990998


GMTA you and Meta eh? LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2021)

WTG BUCS


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> WTG BUCS


Hello?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2021)

Dallas won


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hello?


...I long to see the sunlight in your hair. And tell you time and time again how much i care... Hello? Is it me your looking for?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2021)

Stoner sweet tooth Munchies
Homemade Baklava.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> ...I long to see the sunlight in your hair. And tell you time and time again how much i care... Hello? Is it me your looking for?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have a sharpening stone that fits in a Dremel tool. Does a good job.


Good idea! I use to take them to be sharpened, but it's like $3 each...and that was over a decade ago I last took them. 

I counted over 20 dead Ash trees on my property, and about 5 of them are in danger of taking out power lines, my roof, etc. Worst thing is, I don't burn wood any more!

I saw Harbor Freight has a cheapo for $25 probably perfect for me.









Electric Chain Saw Sharpener


Amazing deals on this Electric Chain Saw Sharpener at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good idea! I use to take them to be sharpened, but it's like $3 each...and that was over a decade ago I last took them.
> 
> I counted over 20 dead Ash trees on my property, and about 5 of them are in danger of taking out power lines, my roof, etc. Worst thing is, I don't burn wood any more!
> 
> ...


Actually HF has some really great stuff amidst their crap. I hope this is one of them. Let me know if you go for it and I'd rather not mention the number of chains I have that needed sharpened........


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hello?


Im not too polished on my Gaelic. But this loosley translates to Way To Go Tampa Bay Buccaneers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stoner sweet tooth Munchies
> Homemade Baklava.
> 
> View attachment 4991053


I'm in...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2021)

Munchies thing...

What a mix....  

Now what am I gonna do with those left overs from last night, carnitas, sausage, potato salad, and green beans


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm in...


I know...I'm scouring the house for something sweet now...Might have to be cereal...or I just need to go to bed!



BudmanTX said:


> Munchies thing...
> 
> What a mix....
> 
> Now what am I gonna do with those left overs from last night, carnitas, sausage, potato salad, and green beans


potato salad you say??? Damn, the frozen pizza for dinner didn't cut it!

Another dab and cereal!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know...I'm scouring the house for something sweet now...Might have to be cereal...or I just need to go to bed!
> 
> 
> potato salad you say??? Damn, the frozen pizza for dinner didn't cut it!
> ...


Marshmallow and stove top is all you need


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2021)

Want some?

Green beans didn't last..js

U can thank the Mrs for the salad....js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

How is it that 1 Saturday night and Sunday afternoon with a three and five year old I feel like I did some work lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is it that 1 Saturday night and Sunday afternoon with a three and five year old I feel like I did some work lol


Happens..

.I had mine 3yr old grandson last night wore me out....killer kid...good arm too..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Happens..
> 
> .I had mine 3yr old grandson last night wore me out....killer kid...good arm too..


I pretty much played goalie kicking them back in to play with ODIN I mean they're all pretty much on the same mental equal footing there a three and a five year old and a two-year-old Great Dane


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2021)

So I'm listening to this and hearing wheels go round on the bus in my head O please make it stop lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I pretty much played goalie kicking them back in to play with ODIN I mean they're all pretty much on the same mental equal footing there a three and a five year old and a two-year-old Great Dane


  well at least u made it out alive....the Dane prolly had fun...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hello?


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know...I'm scouring the house for something sweet now...Might have to be cereal...or I just need to go to bed!
> 
> 
> potato salad you say??? Damn, the frozen pizza for dinner didn't cut it!
> ...


Mixed chocolate Chex with peanut butter Chex. Chex for the win. Dab. Crash. And now I’m awake again.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2021)

Future wife cake this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

Oh sweet weekend! Coffee shop opens soon. :]
Good chill, morning people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Morning






Oh yeah! 42° this morning...it's coming


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veeeeeery different movie...
You a fan of chilly season?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Veeeeeery different movie...
> You a fan of chilly season?


Yeah, winter and me are good buds 

You?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah! Cuddles under blankets are the best. When chores are done and you can squirrel away snacks inside. Hehehe


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! Cuddles under blankets are the best. When chores are done and you can squirrel away snacks inside. Hehehe


I moved here for the snow. We get a lot


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I moved here for the snow. We get a lot


Snow is fun too, but after trying to incite snowball fights with friends too often I was told to chill out... 
You are one of those scary "go down mountains fast while cold and strapped to something" people aren't you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Snow is fun too, but after trying to incite snowball fights with friends too often I was told to chill out...
> You are one of those scary "go down mountains fast while cold and strapped to something" people aren't you.


That's me


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's me
> View attachment 4991276


Ski, board, or mobile? Or combo?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Mornin' How are you today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ski, board, or mobile? Or combo?


All of the above. Mostly skiing but I'm going to get on my board a lot more this season.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> All of the above. Mostly skiing but I'm going to get on my board a lot more this season.


Just feeling like a change? Or can a season make one better than the other?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mornin' How are you today?


I'm good thanks! Getting my first cup of coffee on board and prepping to get out there. How are you doing this morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks! Getting my first cup of coffee on board and prepping to get out there. How are you doing this morning?


Just ahead of you on coffee, and trying to decide if today or tomorrow is a better no workout day. Is the weather right for runnin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just feeling like a change? Or can a season make one better than the other?


Different race cars. Some people like one or the other. Been skiing for 30 years and snowboarding for 25.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just ahead of you on coffee, and trying to decide if today or tomorrow is a better no workout day. Is the weather right for runnin?


Out here the weather is almost always right for it. I call it running but it's actually a lot of stopping and starting with the dogs so not as much sustained effort


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Different race cars. Some people like one or the other. Been skiing for 30 years and snowboarding for 25.


Is skiiing better for beginners? It seems like 2 feet under you would reduce noob wobbles... have you taught people both? Do you notice one way or the other?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Out here the weather is almost always right for it. I call it running but it's actually a lot of stopping and starting with the dogs so not as much sustained effort


That sounds nice. I had to just indoor gym my cardio stuff. I don't have good enough early morning eyesight to miss cracks and black ice. Does it really stay warmish in the mornings all year?

Do the dogs like to trot with you? Or are they more into smelling stuff?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Good morning, happy Election Day. 

House in AZ closes today.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Election Day.
> 
> House in AZ closes today.


Woah! Congrats. Does that mean less stress?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Spotted @Jeffislovinlife on the way to the dog park this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Woah! Congrats. Does that mean less stress?


Absolutely! Still have to deal with her other house but my sister said she's going to take the lead on this one.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds nice. I had to just indoor gym my cardio stuff. I don't have good enough early morning eyesight to miss cracks and black ice. Does it really stay warmish in the mornings all year?
> 
> Do the dogs like to trot with you? Or are they more into smelling stuff?


They are more into what they want. It doesn't stay warm at all but you can dress for it except when it's windy. We don't often get black ice but it occasionally snows and ices up here. I need to get more aggressive. Covid has made me lazy and the dogs love it.

Do you take your dogs out? Do you have a yard for them if you don't. Mine have a yard and still get dragged around the neighborhood LOL, spoiled things.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Absolutely! Still have to deal with her other house but my sister said she's going to take the lead on this one.


Awesome. Glad its gonna be done, then. Sounds so much easier. One house sucks, I can't imagine dealing with one in another region...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They are more into what they want. It doesn't stay warm at all but you can dress for it except when it's windy. We don't often get black ice but it occasionally snows and ices up here. I need to get more aggressive. Covid has made me lazy and the dogs love it.
> 
> Do you take your dogs out? Do you have a yard for them if you don't. Mine have a yard and still get dragged around the neighborhood LOL, spoiled things.


Hah! You can't backpedal on a smart dog. They will look at you with those knowing eyes. As if to say, "you taught me this, I dare you to unteach it"

Yup. We hang in the yard all day on nice days. We have a covered porch for rainy days too. The younger one also does go on my runs with me when I run outside and when I venture out to the lake. She is the actual guard dog, hah. Old one sleeps while we are out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome. Glad its gonna be done, then. Sounds so much easier. One house sucks, I can't imagine dealing with one in another region...


I found a great real estate agent who went the extra mile and gave me good advice, honestly it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Just took a lot longer than I was anticipating.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They are more into what they want. It doesn't stay warm at all but you can dress for it except when it's windy. We don't often get black ice but it occasionally snows and ices up here. I need to get more aggressive. Covid has made me lazy and the dogs love it.
> 
> Do you take your dogs out? Do you have a yard for them if you don't. Mine have a yard and still get dragged around the neighborhood LOL, spoiled things.


I would love to have a yard where I could just open the door and let the dog out.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would love to have a yard where I could just open the door and let the dog out.


Does that house in Az have one? You could move. Cancel the sale!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Hi beautiful 
How are you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does that house in Az have one? You could move. Cancel the sale!


lol It does have a small fenced yard.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would love to have a yard where I could just open the door and let the dog out.


It’s awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s awesome


Good morning  

rubbing it in a little . It's most annoying it's below zero.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Except when you’re dog digs halfway to China going for an armadillo! You couldn’t see her body she dug so deep!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is skiiing better for beginners? It seems like 2 feet under you would reduce noob wobbles... have you taught people both? Do you notice one way or the other?


I taught both. It comes down to the person being taught.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Except when you’re dog digs halfway to China going for an armadillo! You couldn’t see her body she dug so deep!


lol that happened?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning
> 
> rubbing it in a little . It's most annoying it's below zero.


Morning beautiful  ummm the wife already bought pants for us this weekend. “They we’re on sale.”


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

Good Monday morning...Ugh!

Flipping the lights on my girls today....Should finish right around Thanksgiving! I ditched the RO water too, and am using well water...We shall see.

And I guess that means I need to cut a few clones and fire up a veg room for the next batch!

I had a really mellow, quiet, boring, weekend and I'm ready to snap out of it! I hope!! Think I might work on my garage a little today...replace a few pieces of rotted exterior trim. A fairly mellow job, hopefully!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that happened?


Yeah baby that happened. We’re trying to figure out what to fill the hole up wi ty because it goes under an island of azaleas and they’re going to die.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4991293


Good morning! How was that bowl of Kief yesterday? I been seeing this creepy pattern of insect legs shadow on the morning foggy window and my imagination went Wild thinking what kind of huge gastly monster lizard created such a long slithering shadow like a massive centipede millipede creature....Well this morning I found the suspect clinging to the window and boy was he Cute!! Have a nice day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning beautiful  ummm the wife already bought pants for us this weekend. “They we’re on sale.”


Morning, gorgeous. Pants in Florida? Say it ain't so. 

I think I have to give up my shorts soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning! How was that bowl of Kief yesterday? I been seeing this creepy pattern of insect legs shadow on the morning foggy window and my imagination went Wild thinking what kind of huge gastly monster lizard created such a long slithering shadow like a massive centipede millipede creature....Well this morning I found the suspect clinging to the window and boy was he Cute!! Have a nice day!
> View attachment 4991297View attachment 4991298


Looks like it is posing for you lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2021)

Just finished walking the dogs. They love to take me for a walk.

Spent next thirty minutes arguing with my brothers cardiac nurse about inotropes and pressor support strategies (he's in end stage CHF) and it seems protocols have changed again. And visitors are limited due to Covid so communication has been challenging to say the least.

What a long night. Time for a few good bong rips before I pull my hair.


Oh and good morning everyone .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol It does have a small fenced yard.


Did you find a house?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just finished walking the dogs. They love to take me for a walk.
> 
> Spent next thirty minutes arguing with my brothers cardiac nurse about inotropes and pressor support strategies (he's in end stage CHF) and it seems protocols have changed again. And visitors are limited due to Covid so communication has been challenging to say the least.
> 
> ...


Good morning and good luck!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> All of the above. Mostly skiing but I'm going to get on my board a lot more this season.


Got a sad face @BobBitchen lol you don't like snowboarders?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah baby that happened. We’re trying to figure out what to fill the hole up wi ty because it goes under an island of azaleas and they’re going to die.


lol that's hilarious. Couldn't you just fill it in with the dirt she dug out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you find a house?


It was my parents snowbird home in AZ.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's hilarious. Couldn't you just fill it in with the dirt she dug out?


Well she’ll just dig it right back out again I think.
Her mother was trying to do that and it just made a mess. Angel just played in the hole. Sometimes I wish I were a happy dog like she is.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4991308


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got a sad face @BobBitchen lol you don't like snowboarders?


lol.. I tolerate them, JK, I have friends that are really good boarders.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Except when you’re dog digs halfway to China going for an armadillo! You couldn’t see her body she dug so deep!


My new pup has just about unearthed the propane tank behind our garage. I dont what he's digging for but he's been persistent with this one hole. We fill it back in and he digs it back up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I moved here for the snow. We get a lot


We moved here to get away from it - We don't get lots


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good Monday morning...Ugh!
> 
> Flipping the lights on my girls today....Should finish right around Thanksgiving! I ditched the RO water too, and am using well water...We shall see.
> 
> ...


Ditching RO water was liberating. Hated seeing how much goes down the drain as waste


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> lol.. I tolerate them, JK, I have friends that are really good boarders.


Park rats......

I rode hard plates and banged gates when I was in my early 20's on a board.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning! How was that bowl of Kief yesterday? I been seeing this creepy pattern of insect legs shadow on the morning foggy window and my imagination went Wild thinking what kind of huge gastly monster lizard created such a long slithering shadow like a massive centipede millipede creature....Well this morning I found the suspect clinging to the window and boy was he Cute!! Have a nice day!
> View attachment 4991297View attachment 4991298


I love tree frogs - they are mosquito vacuums


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

I know nothing


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love tree frogs - they are mosquito vacuums


Great for sleeping music too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Great for sleeping music too.


Odin would not agree with you on that lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Great for sleeping music too.


LOL all these sad faces today @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

more coffee is needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin would not agree with you on that lol


Maybe Odin watches the Simpsons


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4991334


I wanted to be part of the fun too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love tree frogs - they are mosquito vacuums


I love them so much! We had a couple of pet veiled chameleons when we lived in San Diego. Their names were Orb and Moby. We would feed them crickets. It was great fun holding the cricket out about 12 inches from them and watching that long tongue come shooting out the mouth aiming right for the cricket and snatching out of our fingers. And watching those eyeballs they have roll around in different directions make them a very alien like creature .


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Park rats......
> 
> I rode hard plates and banged gates when I was in my early 20's on a board.


I love watching a good carving board. 
I was a mogul skier & did a few comps I when younger, still do bumps a little, but my back says no, & had my pass pulled more than a few times for jumping when it wasn't allowed back in the day, a park rat before parks .
It's an attitude thing I guess, the older I get, the more "get off my lawn !!"I get.
I still don't get the sitting in the middle of a run thing, drives this old man nuts 

(Walkman in a patrollers radio chest pack...yea..)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> How are you


Good, thanks, how are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good, thanks, how are you doing?


It’s raining if you can believe that smh


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

My daughter just called, her car was stolen last night..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> My daughter just called, her car was stolen last night..


People suck


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I love watching a good carving board.
> I was a mogul skier & did a few comps I when younger, still do bumps a little, but my back says no, & had my pass pulled more than a few times for jumping when it wasn't allowed back in the day, a park rat before parks .
> It's an attitude thing I guess, the older I get, the more "get off my lawn !!"I get.
> I still don't get the sitting in the middle of a run thing, drives this old man nuts
> ...


I like a good moguls course. One of my favorite days was lapping this great line with my buddy. Had to duck a rope to get it  

Yeah it's a attitude thing that's why it's just park rats to me. Those are the ones that love to sit or hike more than they ride lol I do know a few cool rats though. 

Sucks about your daughters car. Hopefully insurance covers it if it's screwed up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

ah hell here we go again.....i mean good morning......

damn i didn't sleep well last night...tosed and turned.....

well i'm awake......steamy morning this morning 74F and humid.......and from what the weather man said today is gonna be a hot one...101 air temp

coffee is up and ready to rock...

maybe these bean and cheese will help......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> People suck


some people do........


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

Volcano erupts on La Palma in Spain's Canary Islands | CNN


The Cumbre Vieja volcano in La Palma, one of Spain's Canary Islands, erupted Sunday, after several earthquakes were felt over the weekend.




www.cnn.com





and she goes boom


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I love watching a good carving board.
> I was a mogul skier & did a few comps I when younger, still do bumps a little, but my back says no, & had my pass pulled more than a few times for jumping when it wasn't allowed back in the day, a park rat before parks .
> It's an attitude thing I guess, the older I get, the more "get off my lawn !!"I get.
> I still don't get the sitting in the middle of a run thing, drives this old man nuts
> ...


Saw fresh snow over the weekend!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 20, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Saw fresh snow over the weekend!


5500 feet, froze our asses off, good hiking not so much for kayaking.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Saw fresh snow over the weekend!


This Wednesday is the first day of Fall. 

I'm hoping since we had a super wet summer, maybe we won't get as much snow.... Wishful thinking!

I can barely talk...my vocal cords get messed up when I am stressed...I don't think I spoke all weekend, but a friend just called and told me I sounded like I swallowed a frog


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> My daughter just called, her car was stolen last night..


Is it or was it LoJack


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This Wednesday is the first day of Fall.
> 
> I'm hoping since we had a super wet summer, maybe we won't get as much snow.... Wishful thinking!
> 
> I can barely talk...my vocal cords get messed up when I am stressed...I don't think I spoke all weekend, but a friend just called and told me I sounded like I swallowed a frog


Dab don’t stress brother


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it or was it LoJack


no


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it or was it LoJack


Did you slice your finger open yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Saw fresh snow over the weekend!


Why you you I've got nothing


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> no


OnStar or something like it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> no


To bad have some old repo friends in long beach that I could call best of luck sorry to here that


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> OnStar or something like it?


sadly no


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

She's fully insured, but the car market sucks right now so it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you slice your finger open yet?


Poked it with a diabetic deal and It was not ready


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

I wonder what the old man is going to make now he he he ha ha ha heeeee this might be fun


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Anybody see the movie Venom? With Woody


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab don’t stress brother


As I dab my last bit, I’ll stress for you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anybody see the movie Venom? With Woody View attachment 4991441


naw i haven't it does look good though from the clips i've seen


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw i haven't it does look good though from the clips i've seen


Did you see the clip where Woody’s finger gets, I guess you could say hurt?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you see the clip where Woody’s finger gets, I guess you could say hurt?


naw prolly missed that one....if u find it let me know

it's been a me and netflicks pretty much all weekend cause of the heat.....and a touch of space tomatoes


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> She's fully insured, but the car market sucks right now so it's gonna be tough.


what kind of car was it? I read Honda Accord is THE most stolen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naw prolly missed that one....if u find it let me know
> 
> it's been a me and netflicks pretty much *all weekend* cause of the heat.....and a touch of space tomatoes


@BudmanTX it's Monday....... you're supposed to be at work......


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> As I dab my last bit, I’ll stress for you.


I did my last dab a little while ago, and then my buddy stopped by and I hit his oil cart a few times, and just dry vaped after a pb&j. 

I guess I'm ready to go work outdoors. Just watched "The Waltons". I find that show very relaxing for some odd reason!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BudmanTX it's Monday....... you're supposed to be at work......


don't wanna.......wish i could crash on my couch for a few hour.......but

nooooo had to come to work........


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> what kind of car was it? I read Honda Accord is THE most stolen.


Hyundai Tuscon 
she did have a Honda Element, had her catalitic converter stolen from it...#1 car for stolen CC's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Hyundai Tuscon
> she did have a Honda Element, had her catalitic converter stolen from it...#1 car for stolen CC's


Crazy, in Ontario Toyota and Honda fill on the spots on the top ten most stolen cars. Mine is #9

1. 2017 LEXUS RX350/RX450h 4DR AWD
2. 2018 LEXUS RX350/RX350L/RX450h/RX450hL 4DR AWD
3. 2018 HONDA CR-V 4DR AWD
4. 2018 TOYOTA HIGHLANDER 4DR 4WD
5. 2019 LEXUS RX350/RX350L/RX450h/RX450hL 4DR AWD
6. 2016 LEXUS RX350/RX450h 4DR AWD
7. 2017 TOYOTA HIGHLANDER 4DR 4WD
8. 2017 HONDA CR-V 4DR AWD
9. 2019 HONDA CR-V 4DR AWD
10. 2018 HONDA ACCORD 4DR


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m making chicken salad, before the egg salad. Idk just seemed like the right thing to do.

Last dab.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

I love that version.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love that version.


Have you heard the acoustic version of we're not gonna take it that Dee Snider put out for childhood cancer charity. I won't link it here, it's hard to watch, but he song is amazing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass


Why was he banned from SNL?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Let us know how it goes @BobBitchen


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you heard the acoustic version of we're not gonna take it that Dee Snider put out for childhood cancer charity. I won't link it here, it's hard to watch, but he song is amazing!


I have

Edit


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why was he banned from SNL?


They were supposed to play another song and Elvis wanted to do Radio, Radio.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Have you ever seen this? Anyone? I do love me some lemmy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I have


I can't watch that video.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They were supposed to play another song and Elvis wanted to do Radio, Radio.


seems like a petty reason.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> seems like a petty reason.


Lorne Michaels and politics of the time I believe. Elvis is punk









Elvis Costello recalls being banned from 'SNL': "I just wanted them to remember us"


Elvis Costello has recalled the time he and his band The Attractions were banned from Saturday Night Live in the late '70s.




www.nme.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Lorne Michaels and politics of the time I believe. Elvis is punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of him before you mentioned his name.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Ouch I burnt my thumb in the chicken juice that’s been boiling for two hours. I use the ice. I’m going to be in trouble. Should I put butter on it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never heard of him before you mentioned his name.


Happy to teach you something today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't watch that video.


So sorry I misread your post


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy to teach you something today.


Today I learned on RIU.... Could be a book


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch I burnt my thumb in the chicken juice that’s been boiling for two hours. I use the ice. I’m going to be in trouble. Should I put butter on it?


Cold water


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch I burnt my thumb in the chicken juice that’s been boiling for two hours. I use the ice. I’m going to be in trouble. Should I put butter on it?


Ouch!!!!!!!!
This is my injection thumb btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch I burnt my thumb in the chicken juice that’s been boiling for two hours. I use the ice. I’m going to be in trouble. Should I put butter on it?


use the ice for now........ask c2g for more options


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> use the ice for now........ask c2g for more options


She here? I can message her ouch @curious2garden


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

u have any Bactine spray? or Dermoplast spray?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

First take off all your clothes......I swear it's step one.......







Cold water. Then if you can get this






I don't know if it would interact with any meds you might be on.

Vitamin e for after it's healed.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch I burnt my thumb in the chicken juice that’s been boiling for two hours. I use the ice. I’m going to be in trouble. Should I put butter on it?


No, just ice put a bandaid on it and keep the blister intact for as long as you can if it blisters. Once the blister breaks put neosporin at the opening and leave the skin on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

i've used neosporn before on a burn


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!!
> This is my injection thumb btwView attachment 4991486View attachment 4991487


Keep ice on it off and on and keep it above your heart as much as you can. Right now it's simply first degree it takes 24 hours to know the extent of any burn. If it stays like that it will act like a sunburn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, just ice put a bandaid on it and keep the blister intact for as long as you can if it blisters. Once the blister breaks put neosporin at the opening and leave the skin on.


Today I learned on RIU...

I always popped blisters lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok gotcha
Had ice on it then made egg salad now ice again. Then chicken salad 
come on over to eat. It’s going on baby spinach.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I learned on RIU...
> 
> I always popped blisters lol


If it's someplace that will obviously pop best to use aseptic instruments and open it, drain and use neosporin and a bandaid over it. For example a burn on the bottom of your feet would get popped, drained, SSDI or Neosporin and ace wrapped.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

Chicken goes on rice with a sauce from the leftover stock and peppers rendered.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Been burned a lot.....once I had a a oxy-acetyline torch go over my left ungloved hand. Yeah c2g that would have been a great time for gloves lol young and dumb....


Watched the skin the next morning wash down the sink drain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If it's someplace that will obviously pop best to use aseptic instruments and open it, drain and use neosporin and a bandaid over it. For example a burn on the bottom of your feet would get popped, drained, SSDI or Neosporin and ace wrapped.


I got a big friction blister on my thumb from moving all that gravel and soil. (I was wearing gloves ) I drained it with a pin and put a bandaid on hoping it wouldn't peel, still peeled.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a big friction blister on my thumb from moving all that gravel and soil. (*I was wearing gloves* ) I drained it with a pin and put a bandaid on hoping it wouldn't peel, still peeled.


That's why you got a blister


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why you got a blister


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok gotcha
> Had ice on it then made egg salad now ice again. Then chicken salad
> come on over to eat. It’s going on baby spinach.
> View attachment 4991497View attachment 4991498


The egg salad looks delicious! I'm going to need to make a batch now! 

Just taking a vape break from rotten trim detail. Slow and steady she goes!! Beautiful outdoors too, plus I am in the shade!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

New owner has the keys, it's official. Kinda bittersweet, I've only seen it in pictures but I miss it now that it's gone.


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> New owner has the keys, it's official. Kinda bittersweet, I've only seen it in pictures but I miss it now that it's gone.


My mother IL's house is supposed to close on Thurs. Used it as a home base for hunting and fishing for years.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 20, 2021)

So much to learn here on RIU and the food well i sure wish I was closer to some of you chefs .

did get a few pictures yesterday of the gals progress. Gonna need to order a scope soon .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> My mother IL's house is supposed to close on Thurs. Used it as a home base for hunting and fishing for years.


Are you sad to see it go? I felt the same way when I sold the boat and that happened fast!... I didn't really like spending time on it, but I was attached to it. I kept the little aluminium boat for myself, so many good times spent on that boat growing up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you sad to see it go? I felt the same way when I sold the boat and that happened fast!... I didn't really like spending time on it, but I was attached to it. I kept the little aluminium boat for myself, so many good times spent on that boat growing up.


Bet that little boat is good luck fishing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bet that little boat is good luck fishing


Totally! I caught the biggest fish of my life on that boat. Next summer I want to get a trailer hitch and start using it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally! I caught the biggest fish of my life on that boat. Next summer I want to get a trailer hitch and start using it.


Awesome! Keep making memories!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 20, 2021)

Dam weather is playing havoc with my body . Can’t hardly move without going into a spasm . Oh winter is gonna suck  as it seems every year it gets worse .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! Keep making memories!


I want to take it to someone and see if we can put a bigger motor on so we can use it for tubing and skiing. It doesn't have a steering wheel or anything fancy, just a handle with a throttle steering so I don't see why it couldn't be done.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to take it to someone and see if we can put a bigger motor on so we can use it for tubing and skiing. It doesn't have a steering wheel or anything fancy, just a handle with a throttle steering so I don't see why it couldn't be done.


That would be fun if you can do it. Tubes are fun!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 20, 2021)

Here in the USA there’s a tag on every boat (usually in the back) gives you boat capacity and largest engine horsepower .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That would be fun if you can do it. Tubes are fun!


I've never done it but it looks hella fun. And it will give us something to do one the weekends if covid is still a thing next year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Here in the USA there’s a tag on every boat (usually in the back) gives you boat capacity and largest engine horsepower .


It's in my mom's garage, I'll have to take a look next time I'm there. Sorry the weather has you so messed up.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's in my mom's garage, I'll have to take a look next time I'm there. Sorry the weather has you so messed up.


Nothing to be sorry about , just comes with the territory . I could take a nerve pain drug but they make me zombie . None of those or opiates allowed in this house .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never done it but it looks hella fun. And it will give us something to do one the weekends if covid is still a thing next year.


Fishing, suntanning.......chilling with a joint and a book........lots of things to do


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a big friction blister on my thumb from moving all that gravel and soil. (I was wearing gloves ) I drained it with a pin and put a bandaid on hoping it wouldn't peel, still peeled.


They always peel eventually but the blister's skin acts as a better bandage while your skin heals under it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Habaneros in tequila.....


So I read that alcohol pulls out the capsaicin.....Should be totally different in about three hours. We shall see


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Nothing to be sorry about , just comes with the territory . I could take a nerve pain drug but they make me zombie . None of those or opiates allowed in this house .


You could also try some magnesium. Sometimes that helps. Potassium can too if it's low but you'd have to do that in concert with your physician, too much K is deadly.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Habaneros in tequila.....
> View attachment 4991608
> 
> So I read that alcohol pulls out the capsaicin.....Should be totally different in about three hours. We shall see


Two, two bad ideas rolled into one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Two, two bad ideas rolled into one


The tequila should be super hot. Allegedly the peppers should cool down and other flavors that you don't notice can come out. Like water in whiskey I guess.

For science right?!


Or I'll be fartin fire lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you sad to see it go? I felt the same way when I sold the boat and that happened fast!...


Yes and no, the town has gone to hell, and after Paradise burned it is depressing to drive up through there. There isn't even a hospital within 40 miles anymore. The lumber company has gated most of the roads out in the woods so most of it isn't accessible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Habaneros in tequila.....
> View attachment 4991608
> 
> So I read that alcohol pulls out the capsaicin.....Should be totally different in about three hours. We shall see


that's one spicy drink you have there.....little hornitos and a little spice.......


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 20, 2021)

Had a liquor store years ago in a Russian neighborhood, bought a pepper infused vodka....... gross


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fishing, suntanning.......chilling with a joint and a book........lots of things to do


A book haha


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A book haha


My wife used to always bring a book when we went fishing, I'd have to tell her "you gonna reel that fish in or what?" lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The tequila should be super hot. Allegedly the peppers should cool down and other flavors that you don't notice can come out. Like water in whiskey I guess.
> 
> For science right?!
> View attachment 4991611
> ...


I'm secretly rooting for farting fire


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok, what's it been......2 hrs? Still hot .....but it does take some of the heat away. Gonna leave it for another hour


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm secretly rooting for farting fire


Have a couple eggs salad sandwiches first, for good measures


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Had a liquor store years ago in a Russian neighborhood, bought a pepper infused vodka....... gross


Last time I was in AZ I brought back some of their beer and hard lemonade


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok, what's it been......2 hrs? Still hot .....but it does take some of the heat away. Gonna leave it for another hour


yeah i can see it now....

what happened to darkweb........

he's in the hospital

hospital .......for what?

his ass caught on fire......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i can see it now....
> 
> what happened to darkweb........
> 
> ...


I ate one....seeds and all the other day. I really thought I made a mistake.....everyone was at school or work. It felt like my tongue was in a vice and bruised! Drank milk, ate cheese........crushed ice ftw! Lots of it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Whoo that's still pretty fucking hot!

Flavor is good though......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

Well this might be fun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2021)

Well I tried to get a picture of some lighting but could not


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah, it seriously mellowed out the peppers. Good stuff!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2021)

She's back.....a lot of dead bodies I have been finding......u sux on a first date


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I tried to get a picture of some lighting but could not View attachment 4991800


Next time use video mode instead to record it and you should be able to stop the vid at the moment of the strike. Then depending on the phone you should be able to take a photo or screenshot it, that’s how I do it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Morning






 I'm not a fan. You?

70°'s this week then looks like 60°'s next.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOO go away pumpkin everything. I was gonna say I’ll take some pumpkin bread but I guess not lol.
Congratulations on the peppers and the weather


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Hey gorgeous


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

@DarkWeb what do you do with pepper alcohol?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb what do you do with pepper alcohol?


See if I can get someone to drink it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> See if I can get someone to drink it


Whoooo wee good luck with that. I think you may have to pay someone!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb what do you do with pepper alcohol?


LOL I wanted to make the peppers more tolerable......maybe someone else would try them then. They are at my limit for heat. 

I'm sure someone will try the tequila........maybe a spicy margarita


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Whoooo wee good luck with that. I think you may have to pay someone!


I think we can get @Laughing Grass to try it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I wanted to make the peppers more tolerable......maybe someone else would try them then. They are at my limit for heat.
> 
> I'm sure someone will try the tequila........maybe a spicy margarita


Bloody margarita?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

@shrxhky420 you want a shot?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Pizza margaritas, tomato juice, salt and rolled pepperoni training wheels.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 you want a shot?


Maybe. But dabs first. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe. But dabs first.
> 
> SH420


Like 15 dabs first!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

@curious2garden


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

What’s in your bowl? Other than fire?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

Groovy Morning. Totally diggin it. 
have a good one stoners .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s in your bowl? Other than fire?


Orange crush


----------



## Er3 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hey I got bum wine this morning..


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Orange crush


REM ftw


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Good morning, we are entering the good sleeping weather part of the program here and I'm doing my job to make sure I enjoy it!

LOL @DarkWeb you're 1/2 done with the extraction. Now you need to use a little heat and evaporate the alcohol. Next time use EverClear 90 proof, extract, evaporate and when you're down to the oil you will have capsaicin extract. Pure heat, concentrated flavor and extremely useful when making Nashville Fried chicken. Also you can add a drop to beer and other alcohols and control the burn level and highlight taste 

Cool experiment


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4991958View attachment 4991959


Happy coffee Jeff! How's your back taking the change in the barometer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think we can get @Laughing Grass to try it


Lol.

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

ooo


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol.
> 
> Good morning.


Say baby


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> oooView attachment 4991966


It's surprisingly warm here this morning with light rain. 

Good guy won the election yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol.
> 
> Good morning.





Paul Drake said:


> oooView attachment 4991966


Good morning ladies, any plans for the day?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Say baby


My package shows out for delivery. So stoked! I think I maybe got four hours of sleep last night lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning ladies, any plans for the day?


Good morning, just running errands today and maybe an afternoon nap attack. Anything fun on the schedule for you today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning ladies, any plans for the day?


Watch it rain without dabs, babe 
You?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm a human barometer lol in pain thanks for asking and yourself


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

@Dr.Amber Trichome is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

We have good fire weather coming but I see a lot of pot smoking going on


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, just running errands today and maybe an afternoon nap attack. Anything fun on the schedule for you today?


More miles, and finishing the sealant on the patio. It's a bitch but it looks so good when done!


Paul Drake said:


> Watch it rain without dabs, babe
> You?
> 
> View attachment 4991969


Ahhh I'm sorry hun.  


Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm a human barometer lol in pain thanks for asking and yourself


I figured, sorry I drew your attention to it. Have you worked out Stem Cell Rx with your Dr?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome is that you in your avatar?


Last I saw DAT's avatar was her alligator  that gave me a jolt!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> More miles, and finishing the sealant on the patio. It's a bitch but it looks so good when done!
> 
> Ahhh I'm sorry hun.
> 
> I figured, sorry I drew your attention to it. Have you worked out Stem Cell Rx with your Dr?


He told me that it was coming down the line but he was waiting for a nother year before he looks into to it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He told me that it was coming down the line but he was waiting for a nother year before he looks into to it


Insurance is my hold up. That shit is expensive! I wonder if we could split a gallon?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome is that you in your avatar?


Yeah sure. Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Insurance is my hold up. That shit is expensive! I wonder if we could split a gallon?


Have you heard of it ok so it is a real deal here I was thinking that he was blowing smoke up my ass because of his female student that was there he he he so I asked @curious2garden


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah sure. Lol


lol a girl can hope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> More miles, and finishing the sealant on the patio. It's a bitch but it looks so good when done!
> 
> Ahhh I'm sorry hun.
> 
> I figured, sorry I drew your attention to it. Have you worked out Stem Cell Rx with your Dr?


Do you track how many miles you're running per year. Must be getting up there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4991974


Here you go


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you heard of it ok so it is a real deal here I was thinking that he was blowing smoke up my ass because of his female student that was there he he he so I asked @curious2garden


Yes it's a real thing and a good and promising thing. Get on it and push him. Have you finished your Covid Vaccination series?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you heard of it ok so it is a real deal here I was thinking that he was blowing smoke up my ass because of his female student that was there he he he so I asked @curious2garden


Oh yeah it’s just really expensive. There are stem cell billboards everywhere here.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you track how many miles you're running per year. Must be getting up there.


Yes my fitbit software does and gives me very ugly reports while bitching about my time while I'm 'running'


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah it’s just really expensive. There are stem cell billboards everywhere here.


Thank god for insurance. My parents were insurance averse. I doubled down on it. I even bought legal insurance


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Here’s my Fitbit


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god for insurance. My parents were insurance averse. I doubled down on it. I even bought legal insurance


I wonder why?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes my fitbit software does and gives me very ugly reports while bitching about my time while I'm 'running'


Sounds like a personal trainer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Thumb doesn’t hurt btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it's a real thing and a good and promising thing. Get on it and push him. Have you finished your Covid Vaccination series?


This week getting over man cold the worst wife is getting over the deal with breathing in Smoke From The Neighbors fire we are under doctor's care and it is the wife's doctor which is also my new doctor and I will be getting on my surgeon about the stem cells I took it as it was a new procedure I actually was thinking that doc was giving me hope this is sounding more interesting


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4991985


Antlers?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, we are entering the good sleeping weather part of the program here and I'm doing my job to make sure I enjoy it!
> 
> LOL @DarkWeb you're 1/2 done with the extraction. Now you need to use a little heat and evaporate the alcohol. Next time use EverClear 90 proof, extract, evaporate and when you're down to the oil you will have capsaicin extract. Pure heat, concentrated flavor and extremely useful when making Nashville Fried chicken. Also you can add a drop to beer and other alcohols and control the burn level and highlight taste
> 
> Cool experiment


You know........that's not a bad idea lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Here’s my Fitbit View attachment 4991982


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder why?


Why my doubling down on insurance or why legal insurance?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Antlers?


huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like a personal trainer.


Unfortunately I can't even ascribe it's criticism to personal bias! Fitbits are evil. Anyway I'm considering buying my son this years model to get even for his gift.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Antlers?


lol I didn't even notice she had antlers. Why not?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why my doubling down on insurance or why legal insurance?


No, why they were adverse to it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why my doubling down on insurance or why legal insurance?


I know why you would.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4991985


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes my fitbit software does and gives me very ugly reports while bitching about my time while I'm 'running'


100 calories to clean my bong


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thumb doesn’t hurt btwView attachment 4991986View attachment 4991987


Looks good, small blister easily left alone  Hurrah.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> huh?


On her head


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Unfortunately I can't even ascribe it's criticism to personal bias! Fitbits are evil. Anyway I'm considering buying my son this years model to get even for his gift.


They should sell a mean version that calls you names and makes him cry. I had the first apple watch, I didn't like when you would sit down to relax after dinner and it would tell you to get up and move... Stupid judgy electronics.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know........that's not a bad idea lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't even notice she had antlers. Why not?


LOL why?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't even notice she had antlers. Why not?


Sweet tooth


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No, why they were adverse to it?


Because they were a tad under educated as to what it was.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL why?


I stopped looking after pizza!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sweet tooth


Did you get pulled into a new television series?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Because they were a tad under educated as to what it was.


My grandmother gave to the starving kids. I get it totally.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Was going to give Paul Drake s*** about Pokemon started thinking about mysunnyboy and opened it up and happy days free seed he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My grandmother gave to the starving kids. I get it totally.


are you guys speaking in tongues?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was going to give Paul Drake s*** about Pokemon started thinking about mysunnyboy and opened it up and happy days free seed View attachment 4992003View attachment 4992006he he he ha ha ha he he he


I'm not sure something that color is viable!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you guys speaking in tongues?


My grandparents were naive and under educated about some very important issues in their lives.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Now this is stuck in my head.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure something that color is viable!


Too immature I’m thinking


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you guys speaking in tongues?


Google televangelist grifters


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now this is stuck in my head.


I immediately clicked LOL earworm achieved


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now this is stuck in my head.


Gotcha back


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now this is stuck in my head.


PS after that finished I immediately spooled this up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure something that color is viable!


I doubt that it is musta been really high when I did it lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I doubt that it is musta been really high when I did it lol


That's become my go to mantra for my fuck ups, "Hmm, musta been really high"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> PS after that finished I immediately spooled this up


I kinda feel dirty for liking that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> PS after that finished I immediately spooled this up


Fountains of Wayne was a super cool kinda creepy store. Lots of memories of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda feel dirty for liking that!


Every year I give up guilt for Lent. It usually creeps back in toward fall but it often makes for a great summer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gotcha back


I'd never heard of them before the apple watch commercial.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

the place...
https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/10655


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I immediately clicked LOL earworm achieved


I managed to dodge that bullet.



curious2garden said:


> PS after that finished I immediately spooled this up


Ok, I can work with this one.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I managed to dodge that bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I can work with this one.


I'm actually googling the plastic bird from the Barbie vid. I want it!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 100 calories to clean my bong


How many calories for fapping? Have you tried it on the fap hand and non fap hand? For science, you know


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Works for both sexes I’d say


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Works for both sexes I’d say


You should repeat the experiment and your blistered thumb isn't an excuse


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Morning all......finally got some good rest after yesterday.....wife found me asleep in the love seat.....

welp woke up this morning to a balmy 79F......but we have good news later this afternoon we have a front coming gonna push out this humidity so for the next couple of days should be nice down this direction......

just made a fresh pot, so anyone who needs a warm up here we go......

now to attack these tamales (thanks to my nice neighbor) 

we also found nother matis female in the house last night.....so now there is two.....no wonder i'm finding so many bodies......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You should repeat the experiment and your blistered thumb isn't an excuse


Soak it in side her you know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How many calories for fapping? Have you tried it on the fap hand and non fap hand? For science, you know


I haven't........yet........but so far my exercise workout with the wife burns a good amount


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all......finally got some good rest after yesterday.....wife found me asleep in the love seat.....
> 
> welp woke up this morning to a balmy 79F......but we have good news later this afternoon we have a front coming gonna push out this humidity so for the next couple of days should be nice down this direction......
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all......finally got some good rest after yesterday.....*wife found me asleep in the love seat*.....
> 
> welp woke up this morning to a balmy 79F......but we have good news later this afternoon we have a front coming gonna push out this humidity so for the next couple of days should be nice down this direction......
> 
> ...


How the hell do you fall asleep in that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


>


pretty much, found 4 on the kitchen counter this morning....she was hanging on the cealing there giving herself a bath this morning...

last night i was finding them all over the place...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Kashmir


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How the hell do you fall asleep in that?
> View attachment 4992028


not that kinda love seat......sheesh......smh.....

love seat as in small 2 seater couch......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty much, found 4 on the kitchen counter this morning....she was hanging on the cealing there giving herself a bath this morning...
> 
> last night i was finding them all over the place...


Damn I thought you were talking about your wife!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

All I want to know is what he found 4 of on the countertops


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Miss matis dating scene.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I want to know is what he found 4 of on the countertops


male matis's slightly missing the head


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

"The mating season in temperate climates typically takes place *in autumn*, while in tropical areas, mating can occur at any time of the year. "

yep autumn is coming....no wonder.....

welp at least she's nice, you can actually handle her......

maybe i can open the door up, since it's gonna start cooling off tonight.....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Time to cut some clones...then I need to run to Lowes and grab some paint for touchup on the garage, and Harbor Freight is next door, so I'll grab a chain saw blade sharpener....That job is coming up soon. 

Having real trouble getting started though, on this dabless day...Going back to weekend dabbing only for now!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Time to cut some clones...then I need to run to Lowes and grab some paint for touchup on the garage, and Harbor Freight is next door, so I'll grab a chain saw blade sharpener....That job is coming up soon.
> 
> Having real trouble getting started though, on this dabless day...Going back to weekend dabbing only for now!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Those peppers are awesome! Dangerous munchies


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those peppers are awesome! Dangerous munchies


Stuff and bake and look out

got crab?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Stuff and bake and look out
> 
> got crab?


Now you're talkin!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Or a salsa with a little sweet mango. I need a nap to stop thinking of these things!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

now you guys got me thinking of crab cakes....damnit


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now you guys got me thinking of crab cakes....damnit


I bet y’all have some good crab cakes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4992090


YouTube video is good.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Bada Bing, we have clones! It's been so long it feels like I forgot something, but nah!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> YouTube video is good.


Are you trying to tell me something ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bada Bing, we have clones! It's been so long it feels like I forgot something, but nah!View attachment 4992096


Have you tried this


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet y’all have some good crab cakes.


we do.....me and the wife love to make them when we can.......

one of the funnest things to do down at the coast, drink beer and go crabbing.......just gotta watch the size....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we do.....me and the wife love to make them when we can.......
> 
> one of the funnest things to do down at the coast, drink beer and go crabbing.......just gotta watch the size....


And your fingers. Couldn’t get one to let go of my thumb. No matter what we did. I had to step on it to kill it before it let up!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we do.....me and the wife love to make them when we can.......
> 
> one of the funnest things to do down at the coast, drink beer and go crabbing.......just gotta watch the size....


And a quick question what about smoked alligator gar bars???


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And your fingers. Couldn’t get one to let go of my thumb. No matter what we did. I had to step on it to kill it before it let up!


we use something like these to pick them up


saves the fingers and makes it easy to measure too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a quick question what about smoked alligator gar bars???


i havne't had gar yet, even though i have caught a few......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i havne't had gar yet, even though i have caught a few......


Sweet little old lady in Vidor Texas had made some back in the day now I realize most people don't eat it but I did enjoy them bars


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Time to cut some clones...then I need to run to Lowes and grab some paint for touchup on the garage, and Harbor Freight is next door, so I'll grab a chain saw blade sharpener....That job is coming up soon.
> 
> Having real trouble getting started though, on this dabless day...Going back to weekend dabbing only for now!


Today finishing applying sealer to the back yard concrete is on the menu.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sweet little old lady in Vidor Texas had made some back in the day now I realize most people don't eat it but I did enjoy them bars


there were a few bars down that direction i liked......one was a place called sharky's right next to the beach........nothing was snoopies bar on the bottom resturant on the top.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we use something like these to pick them up
> View attachment 4992104
> 
> saves the fingers and makes it easy to measure too...


There was no measuring in Mississippi when I was down there. Great fun trying to boil them and one jumps out of the pan and you have to chase it around the stove.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> bars


I believe he was describing gar bars...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> there were a few bars down that direction i liked......one was a place called sharky's right next to the beach........nothing was snoopies bar on the bottom resturant on the top.....


Because I wasn't confused by this statement ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I believe he was describing gar bars...


I read gay bars lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> There was no measuring in Mississippi when I was down there. Great fun trying to boil them and one jumps out of the pan and you have to chase it around the stove.


there is here.......to small thrown them back and females they go back...and don't let the game warden catch you if you have either of those....hefty fines....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm thinking Vidor Texas on I-10 not really close to a beach but you never know what a person thinking is when it comes to talking about what is or isn't close ha ha ha


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you tried this View attachment 4992097


I have, but ever since @Aeroknow taught me how he does it, I am never going back. DipnGrow is the bomb! But I know a lot of people swear by Clonex...I swear at it, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bada Bing, we have clones! It's been so long it feels like I forgot something, but nah!View attachment 4992096


I cut some clones last week and just couldn't fire up the cloner. They are still sitting happily in their Solo cup of tap water


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have, but ever since @Aeroknow taught me how he does it, I am never going back. DipnGrow is the bomb! But I know a lot of people swear by Clonex...I swear at it, lol.


I've only used it twice and it blew me away eight out of eight clones each time and you saying this other stuff works even better for you or in general wow that's impressive


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've only used it twice and it blew me away eight out of eight clones each time and you saying this other stuff works even better for you or in general wow that's impressive


I use an aero cloner though, so that might be the difference...I've actually tried a lot of different methods over the years, but this one using pool shock and DipnGrow has consistently worked like a charm for me...and I'm happy to share how if you ever want to try it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I cut some clones last week and just couldn't fire up the cloner. They are still sitting happily in their Solo cup of tap water


Now that sounds like my wife with her little plants lol snip snip a branch there and into a glass of water and thenit gets me every time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I use an aero cloner though, so that might be the difference...I've actually tried a lot of different methods over the years, but this one using pool shock and DipnGrow has consistently worked like a charm for me...and I'm happy to share how if you ever want to try it.


That is awesome thanks for the offer but right now what I do is cut my clones scrape them dipping and pop them in soil it works out for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking Vidor Texas on I-10 not really close to a beach but you never know what a person thinking is when it comes to talking about what is or isn't close ha ha ha


east texas near beaumont......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome thanks for the offer but right now what I do is cut my clones scrape them dipping and pop them in soil it works out for me


Well actually I pop them in to the Jiffy pucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> east texas near beaumont......


About 8 miles east of Beaumont he he he worked on train engines down there


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

i haven't done clones in a long time....think after this last grow pluchery i need to read up on it


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> About 8 miles east of Beaumont he he he worked on train engines down there


i need to go to beaumont......got some personal buisness i need to do there.....people got some explaining to do...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i need to go to beaumont......got some personal buisness i need to do there.....people got some explaining to do...


That sounds ominous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

I mean if it is necessary


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds ominous


u can say that, it surrounds my adoption and my real mothers adoption........and the way they treated her and me.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean if it is necessaryView attachment 4992140


i'm not gonna need that.....just a tad over board, and i have one of my own too.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> u can say that, it surrounds my adoption and my real mothers adoption........and the way they treated her and me.....


That is intense hopefully it will give you some closure at the end of the ordeal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not gonna need that.....just a tad over board, and i have one of my own too.....


So that's a no to the catapult?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is intense hopefully it will give you some closure at the end of the ordeal.


it might, my wife has said i shouldn't


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it might, my wife has said i shouldn't


Happy wife happy life just saying


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

My wife can see clearly when it comes to my family because I surely do not lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Time to cut some clones...then I need to run to Lowes and grab some paint for touchup on the garage, and Harbor Freight is next door, so I'll grab a chain saw blade sharpener....That job is coming up soon.
> 
> Having real trouble getting started though, on this dabless day...Going back to weekend dabbing only for now!


Let me know how you like the sharpener - I'm on the fence about it but am seriously considering.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

#4 round file is what i use to sharpen my blades


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Time to cut some clones...then I need to run to Lowes and grab some paint for touchup on the garage, and Harbor Freight is next door, so I'll grab a chain saw blade sharpener....That job is coming up soon.
> 
> Having real trouble getting started though, on this dabless day...Going back to weekend dabbing only for now!





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know how you like the sharpener - I'm on the fence about it but am seriously considering.


Yeah me too!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know how you like the sharpener - I'm on the fence about it but am seriously considering.


they are on sale til the end of the month too. 

I watched a video...It looks slow, possibly slower than a file, which is what I have been using too, but it has good reviews, and I think will do a better job than by hand...than by MY hand at least!! I will let you guys know.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah me too!


Me three


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm awake.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

3 minutes.......who's with me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Where's @Rsawr today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 3 minutes.......who's with me?


I'm in! Been a wild and crazy day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's @Rsawr today?


Not sure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in! Been a wild and crazy day.


2 minutes.....

What happened?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not sure.


She updated her journal... just ignoring us, probably something you said.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She updated her journal... just ignoring us, probably something you said.


1 minute....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Go.....




Stupid wait 16 seconds BS


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


That you must wait x number of seconds annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

@DarkWeb you have 1 hour and 15 minutes to get washed and seated. Too broken to really cook. English roast in the electric pressure cooker. LMAO.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She updated her journal... just ignoring us, probably something you said.


I can't wait to hear what I said


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


feel better?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That you must wait x number of seconds annoys the hell out of me.


I thought it was a toking game. Hit and hold for "----" seconds. Pass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That you must wait x number of seconds annoys the hell out of me.


We're only spamming awesomeness


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> feel better?


Yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @DarkWeb you have 1 hour and 15 minutes to get washed and seated. Too broken to really cook. English roast in the electric pressure cooker. LMAO. View attachment 4992291View attachment 4992293


Carrots, peppers, onion, celery..........big hunk o love (not you the meat)  mmmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Well now it's the middle of the afternoon and I'm high. thanks @DarkWeb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now it's the middle of the afternoon and I'm high. thanks @DarkWeb.


I got a sativa......sorry lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got a sativa......sorry lol


bubba sent me a gift.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bubba sent me a gift.


seeds that bubba fucker makes a lot of seeds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Carrots, peppers, onion, celery..........big hunk o love (not you the meat)  mmmmmm


darnit...missed out


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's @Rsawr today?


*wave*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

And my mom won't stop calling... seven times in the last 15 minutes. I blame @DarkWeb. For the seeds too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> seeds that bubba fucker makes a lot of seeds.


I hope pre 98. LOL. Happy lost days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> *wave*


Don't worry I told darkweb not to be mean to you anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope pre 98. LOL. Happy lost days.


Nope 2021 vintage... it was a shit year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And my mom won't stop calling... seven times in the last 15 minutes. I blame @DarkWeb. For the seeds too.


What did I do?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> darnit...missed out


Bring a side of steer with you. Not big on the other half of the cliche in texas. . I'll cook it up good. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I do?


And the emoji was just a drill. Oh boy are you hit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I do?


lol nothin' seemed convenient to blame it on you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't worry I told darkweb not to be mean to you anymore.


@DarkWeb is not "mean". Just "?" "meaning".


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't worry I told darkweb not to be mean to you anymore.


Hah. I'll be back tomorrow. Just not feeling the funk today. Don't have too much fun without me:]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @DarkWeb is not "mean". Just "?" "meaning".


@DarkWeb is good peeps, I'm just high af and messing with him.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hah. I'll be back tomorrow. Just not feeling the funk today. Don't have too much fun without me:]


Feel better soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb is good peeps, I'm just high af and messing with him.


Sativa......paranoid.......lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sativa......paranoid.......lol


and this is why i mix mine.....little 1/4 sative to 3/4 light indica


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sativa......paranoid.......lol


lol you're hilarious


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hah. I'll be back tomorrow. Just not feeling the funk today. Don't have too much fun without me:]


Well at least it's not @DarkWeb's fault. Feel better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

If i could have drinks with one person living or dead I think it would be Dave Grohl. There's not a nicer person alive. 






Nirvana sucked tho.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> darnit...missed out


But what if im a big o hunk of love with meat, carrot, onion, celery stuffed down my pants? Swear to god id take that pic if i had a... Pair of pants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm going back to my nap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> But what if im a big o hunk of love with meat, carrot, onion, celery stuffed down my pants? Swear to god id take that pic if i had a... Pair of pants.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


That reply would be better as a direct to quote to @DarkWeb . Need a new desktop. Dont like the phone.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

Im going to take a nap too. When im dead. Been up 36 hours if you cant tell


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Where's the carrot, celery and onion?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the carrot, celery and onion?


Think you located the heartless dickhead . Haha self burn


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Think you located the heartless dickhead . Haha self burn


Nope just asked where the carrot......celery.....and onion went.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the carrot, celery and onion?


If I had time to put that into picture form. Biscuits are about done. Damn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope just asked where the carrot......celery.....and onion went.....


i'm wondering too.....hmmm...it's a mystery....


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope just asked where the carrot......celery.....and onion went.....


Ohh because i have no penis. Went right past that one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ohh because i have no penis. Went right past that one


Thought it was pants


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought it was pants


Thought i was already missing the pants. The lack of the word meat... Im too dumb for my own good. Also sleep deprived . Nobody mind me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Im going to take a nap too. When im dead. Been up 36 hours if you cant tell


get some sleep.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Thought i was already missing the pants. The lack of the word meat... Im too dumb for my own good. Also sleep deprived . Nobody mind me.


If you have no pants to hide carrots, celery and onions.........they have to be somewhere........




Sleep well


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Damn folks. I'm beat from almost cooking. A bong of whatever strain I grab. Topped with Northern Lights bubble hash and the mess I made in the press a few days ago. I'll snag a biscuit or two w/ honey until my pills wear down. Then DAMN YOU CANUCKS! I'm making poutine when I can walk again and munchies are killing me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn folks. I'm beat from almost cooking. A bong of whatever strain I grab. Topped with Northern Lights bubble hash and the mess I made in the press a few days ago. I'll snag a biscuit or two w/ honey until my pills wear down. Then DAMN YOU CANUCKS! I'm making poutine when I can walk again and munchies are killing me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Coffee more coffee is needed that was one hell of a nap wow


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee more coffee is needed that was one hell of a nap wow


Tired of naps. Where can a guy get some sleep?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Aww how sweet it is love that smell


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww how sweet it is love that smell View attachment 4992393


How
Many cups do you drink a day?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww how sweet it is love that smell View attachment 4992393


I was told no more coffee, tea, energy drinks or chemical stimulants. I said take the pills you're trying to replace them with, with me. Where we having coffee?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was told no more coffee, tea, energy drinks or chemical stimulants. I said take the pills you're trying to replace them with, with me. Where we having coffee?


What wait a minute who is is trying to take your coffee we demand FREEDOM!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4992381View attachment 4992383View attachment 4992384


Who cooks for you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How
> Many cups do you drink a day?


Be easier to figure out how many pots of coffee I have a day lol but maybe 3 or 4 pots I've slowed down a bit from my younger days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be easier to figure out how many pots of coffee I have a day lol but maybe 3 or 4 pots I've slowed down a bit from my younger days


Weed and coffee
What a great combination. Are you thinking about whitening your teeth? Lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who cooks for you?


Cooks? I like mine with the bloody fresh kill smell. And as so many still burn for me. And I wish I could set you down to your favorite childhood meal as prepared by me. I missed my calling. And people will be calling and missing it when I'm gone. One of those instinctive things. And again TY for the time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Weed and coffee
> What a great combination. Are you thinking about whitening your teeth? Lol


I would but oxycodone took care of them for me lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who cooks for you?


I put the Colonel on the payroll today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would but oxycodone took care of them for me lol


Love your honesty


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I put the Colonel on the payroll today.


I had KFC in Kentucky about 9 years ago. Still used lard and had black eyed peas and butter beans done right. Seconds and non trans fat crap sucks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would but oxycodone took care of them for me lol


At least it’s easy
Keep your dentures nice and white !! Just Pop em out when you drink coffee.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I put the Colonel on the payroll today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> At least it’s easy
> Keep your dentures nice and white !! Just Pop em out when you drink coffee.


If I could put them things in my mouth without throwing up I might have to worry about it but unfortunately


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Does anybody know how much a new roof for a two-bedroom Ranch is going for just shingling it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does anybody know how much a new roof for a two-bedroom Ranch is going for just shingling it


In the market on mine. Not anything we want to pay. And I have another bedroom and garage to add. Roofers are stoners. Or as I have known and earned buck with. Where are the bring the materials,beer and vegetables?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Last night storms tore some shingles off the kids house had a leak in the kitchen


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does anybody know how much a new roof for a two-bedroom Ranch is going for just shingling it


A tear off or can they go over the existing? Most places only allow 2 layers total though. And what part of the country?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Last night storms tore some shingles off the kids house had a leak in the kitchen


Oh, that might be an insurance claim!! High winds could equal free roof, or at least some help.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A tear off or can they go over the existing? Most places only allow 2 layers total though. And what part of the country?


MI here and a few hundred or so from here for there. 

First names for invites. LOL. 

What is a Sq. going for where you are?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would but oxycodone took care of them for me lol


I remember a few years ago, one time I had 7 cavities at the dentist, and I go every 6 months.


MICHI-CAN said:


> MI here and a few hundred or so from here for there.
> 
> First names for invites. LOL.
> 
> What is a Sq. going for where you are?


About $100-110 for basic architectural type at the store....1/2" OSB is $14 a sheet


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 21, 2021)

450$ a sq (10x10) stripped and done right in MA.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, that might be an insurance claim!! High winds could equal free roof, or at least some help.


Tornado six years ago. We got the east side of the house. Used it for the new power mast and feed. But ye. Check. Careful of crazy rate hikes though. A few neighbors now screwed for their padded claims here. As living.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 450$ a sq (10x10) stripped and done right in MA.


That's what I was thinking....But my sister just this summer paid 20k for a new roof, and 30k for new siding on their 2500 s.f home 2 story in Oxford, Ma. I was shocked, and my BIL sells jobs for a living for Lowes...I have no idea why it was so outrageous! Maybe it needed all new plywood or maybe they got robbed, IDK.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I was thinking....But my sister just this summer paid 20k for a new roof, and 30k for new siding on their 2500 s.f home 2 story in Oxford, Ma. I was shocked, and my BIL sells jobs for a living for Lowes...I have no idea why it was so outrageous! Maybe it needed all new plywood or maybe they got robbed, IDK.


No. MA is a scam. Family just left it finally. Bethesda BS. Too funny. Go north or nw.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 21, 2021)

2 towns over from me, I know the area well. (not the house). 

Every job will be different as we all know, rot sucks. 

Hopefully it was a justified , Honest price.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

How you doin lg @Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

what's missing aww yes coffee be right back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin lg @Laughing Grass


Slept too long lol I'm never gonna sleep tonight. How about you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

He he he ha ha ha he he he what's @MICHI-CAN I did nothing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4992468View attachment 4992469what's missing aww yes coffee be right back


No more. I cannot wield the maul further. And the "Detroit Lean" in the lazy boy is better than pills for now. 
And a memoir of my being.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Slept too long lol I'm never gonna sleep tonight. How about you?


Dinner and Perry. Then Perry again.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 2 towns over from me, I know the area well. (not the house).
> 
> Every job will be different as we all know, rot sucks.
> 
> Hopefully it was a justified , Honest price.


I would have thought they could have it done. even with new osb, for around 10-12k, especially since he knows a lot of contractors....But they probably had to finance it. I just did one 2 years ago that size that had slate and 2 layers of asphalt, and I paid 10 k with new OSB, gutters, and a chimney rebuild from below the roofline, in NYS, in December...and 30k for vinyl siding....WOW!!! It had cedar! I never said they are smart. The siding itself was fine, just a lot of the pine trim was rotten. They'll be paying that off for a while!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A tear off or can they go over the existing? Most places only allow 2 layers total though. And what part of the country?





manfredo said:


> A tear off or can they go over the existing? Most places only allow 2 layers total though. And what part of the country?


Well if we can get away with it we will do another layer right now it only has one on it and we are in Illinois


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if we can get away with it we will do another layer right now it only has one on it and we are in Illinois


How and why did they quote you twice on that what did I do


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if we can get away with it we will do another layer right now it only has one on it and we are in Illinois


You can even just replace sections of shingles sometimes....or individual shingles.

But yeah a bang over would be a lot cheaper ....Probably could have it done for 4-5k for small home I'd think.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> How and why did they quote you twice on that what did I do


That happens to me too...technical error, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Well I can say the first part of that I got in Spades


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> But my sister just this summer


 Plywood in MA was 90$ a sheet this summer due to ....I don't even know Why!

Bad year for lots of things.

I paint houses and we have no semi gloss exterior trim paint avail!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You can even just replace sections of shingles sometimes....or individual shingles.
> 
> But yeah a bang over would be a lot cheaper ....Probably could have it done for 4-5k for small home I'd think.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that and I was thinking about 5 myself


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Plywood in MA was 90$ a sheet this summer due to ....I don't even know Why!
> 
> Bad year for lots of things.
> 
> I paint houses and we have no semi gloss exterior trim paint avail!


Insane...So they were probably charging $200 or more a sheet to install it. I really don't know the details, my sister just threw those prices at me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't know what kinda storm gouging they alow there. Been checking. $200 a sq is price here. No sheeting. 

And damn. Leftovers and stupid expensive pecorino are delicious in the toaster oven. Wife was pissed about grease on stove from dinner. No poutine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't know what kinda storm gouging they alow there. Been checking. $200 a sq is price here. No sheeting.
> 
> And damn. Leftovers and stupid expensive pecorino are delicious in the toaster oven. Wife was pissed about grease on stove from dinner. No poutine.


 made me hungry


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> made me hungry View attachment 4992516


Man, I heard of bolonga roll-ups last nite. I laughed on that. And in my day I want more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

The wife intercepted my jar procurement. And in my reaction I'm kinked in a bad way. A good night to all. I'm going to engage in our nightly verbal sparring. Things we do for love. So as I can effectively medicate to alleviate her hypochondriac forced imposeure of delusions of grandeur flawed by pure mental anguish. A laugh to all. And if your partner is still there? Better remember it. Give some credit and a TY maybe?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The wife intercepted my jar procurement. And in my reaction I'm kinked in a bad way. A good night to all. I'm going to engage in our nightly verbal sparring. Things we do for love. So as I can effectively medicate to alleviate her hypochondriac forced imposeure of delusions of grandeur flawed by pure mental anguish. A laugh to all. And if your partner is still there? Better remember it. Give some credit and a TY maybe?
> [/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

All I was trying to do was say goodnight


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I was trying to do was say goodnight


"Awkward". Since when you use sign language? 

Everything is funny except the pain. How do I sleep?????????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "Awkward". Since when you use sign language?
> 
> Everything is funny except the pain. How do I sleep?????????


My first guess would be not well not well at all


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Morning


Happy fall


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4992647
> 
> Happy fall


The eyes are shifty....

Good chill, morning people. Hot coffee season!?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day. 

Sorry @DarkWeb had to give you the angry face


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Sorry @DarkWeb had to give you the angry face


Wait, halloween is your favorite, I thought.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, halloween is your favorite, I thought.


Love halloween, hate that summer is ending. 

Feeling better today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love halloween, hate that summer is ending.
> 
> Feeling better today?


So you want a hot halloween... fair enough :]

I'm kickin...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you want a hot halloween... fair enough :]
> 
> I'm kickin...


I don't have a jacket that goes with my costume. 

Off work and relaxing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a jacket that goes with my costume.
> 
> Off work and relaxing today?


Off and loafing indeed. Hoping to kill this coffee and vape pen. You doin any fun stuff today?
It sounds like you didn't think your costume through enough, then.  What's the plan this year? I am still wondering what to wear during Halloween at work...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning! How are you today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Off and loafing indeed. Hoping to kill this coffee and vape pen. You doin any fun stuff today?
> It sounds like you didn't think your costume through enough, then.  What's the plan this year? I am still wondering what to wear during Halloween at work...


It's going to be wet here all day. Probably hang around the house, didn't have to do the dark park this morning because of it. 

I'm doing a steampunk themed party on October 30th. We had originally planned this for last year. It's going to be small, around 15 people I know are vaccinated. 

I bought this dress, it's cheap and doesn't fit very well but it looks great.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone


Morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be wet here all day. Probably hang around the house, didn't have to do the dark park this morning because of it.
> 
> I'm doing a steampunk themed party on October 30th. We had originally planned this for last year. It's going to be small, around 15 people I know are vaccinated.
> 
> ...


There has to be a jacket that fits that... do you thrift shop? Around here the thrift stores get fancy and pull out the costume pieces in fall. You find all sorts of add ons!!

I bet you can't wait to hang with your friends. Remember more than 3 people in a room? Wild times in the past...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There has to be a jacket that fits that... do you thrift shop? Around here the thrift stores get fancy and pull out the costume pieces in fall. You find all sorts of add ons!!
> 
> I bet you can't wait to hang with your friends. Remember more than 3 people in a room? Wild times in the past...


I haven't been to a thrift store since I was a kid. Can't hurt to take a peek. It would be nice if it was warm, I was planning on decorating the patio too and have a bunch of joints rolled so people can just go outside and get high at their leisure. One of my friend's boyfriend smokes cigarettes so he'll be spending a lot of time out there. 

Over the past couple months I've seen most of them, this will be the first time we've all be together for an event, pretty stoked! I'm part of the wedding party the weekend before, it's gonna be a busy October.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning! How are you today?


I'm good thanks, just medical stuff today. How are you feeling?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't been to a thrift store since I was a kid. Can't hurt to take a peek. It would be nice if it was warm, I was planning on decorating the patio too and have a bunch of joints rolled so people can just go outside and get high at their leisure. One of my friend's boyfriend smokes cigarettes so he'll be spending a lot of time out there.
> 
> Over the past couple months I've seen most of them, this will be the first time we've all be together for an event, pretty stoked! I'm part of the wedding party the weekend before, it's gonna be a busy October.


Good morning gorgeous. WEDDING party?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't been to a thrift store since I was a kid. Can't hurt to take a peek. It would be nice if it was warm, I was planning on decorating the patio too and have a bunch of joints rolled so people can just go outside and get high at their leisure. One of my friend's boyfriend smokes cigarettes so he'll be spending a lot of time out there.
> 
> Over the past couple months I've seen most of them, this will be the first time we've all be together for an event, pretty stoked! I'm part of the wedding party the weekend before, it's gonna be a busy October.


That sounds like a blast. I hope it's a nice warm one that weekend :]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning gorgeous


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning gorgeous


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks, just medical stuff today. How are you feeling?


Glad you're good! I'm chilling like a villain. Went back under the covers :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning gorgeous


It’s NOT raining and the duckies are playing on the pond. sniff sniff they grow up so fast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

What’s up @raratt? How’s your wife?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning gorgeous. WEDDING party?


Morning  One of the last of my friends to be married.

Always the bridesmaid never the bride.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up @raratt? How’s your wife?


She's still sleeping, like I should be doing.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning  One of the last of my friends to be married.
> 
> Always the bridesmaid never the bride.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> She's still sleeping, like I should be doing.
> Mornin.


How’s your back?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks, just medical stuff today. How are you feeling?


Good morning Sweetheart - hope your med stuff goes well.
A balmy 62 deg out this am - feels beautiful.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your back?


It's OK, had to take some time off from doing stuff to rest my thumb, which is getting better. I have no idea how I injured it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Glad you're good! I'm chilling like a villain. Went back under the covers :]


I do this every damn morning....I turn on the coffee, come back in my room to get something, and cant help but crawl back in, whenever I don't have an appt.  Then I wind up having to nuke my coffee back up to temp.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Morning all.....hows everyone doing....

woke up to a nice a dry 72F this morning, feels pretty good.......high today 86F, that's if it's gets there.......tonights low gonna be in the 50's......woohoo....

coffee is up....nice and fresh.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....hows everyone doing....
> 
> woke up to a nice a dry 72F this morning, feels pretty good.......high today 86F, that's if it's gets there.......tonights low gonna be in the 50's......woohoo....
> 
> coffee is up....nice and fresh.....


Good morning and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning and thanks for the coffee.


no problem love, how's your morning working out for ya


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

We're at 62 this morning, AC is off for now and the windows are open. Supposed to be 93 today so the AC will be turned on later I'm sure. Still hazy from the fires down south. At least I can have the return fan on at night in the flower room to help cool it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Our vaccine passport goes into effect today. Except the province hasn't finished the app yet so you have to show your receipt from when you received your vaccine and your photo id. So stupid, a dinky little province like Manitoba has their shit together and we can't even make an app.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no problem love, how's your morning working out for ya


I’m without dabs so I’m watching duckies. 
They really are cute. Never really noticed them until this year. I reckon cause the pond is full, I mean FULL. If that spring head broke through we may all be in trouble


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m without dabs so I’m watching duckies.
> They really are cute. Never really noticed them until this year. I reckon cause the pond is full, I mean FULL. If that spring head broke through we may all be in trouble


u without......


say it isn't so.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Did i see someone going Steampunk for halloween this year????hmmmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I do this every damn morning....I turn on the coffee, come back in my room to get something, and cant help but crawl back in, whenever I don't have an appt.  Then I wind up having to nuke my coffee back up to temp.


Same. Never hot enough, but always too cold. The horrible dual life of my morning coffee...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did i see someone going Steampunk for halloween this year????hmmmmm


Coming to the party? There's room for more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2021)

Maybe @Laughing Grass needs to watch desert Punk he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Coming to the party? There's room for more.


wish i could love, would like to see u in the outfit, i would guess u would look great in it......and without the hat u could wear that outfit to the renassance(sp) fair just saying......

it's a wife thing......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

@Paul Drake my phone just died. I'm charging it now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wish i could love, would like to see u in the outfit, i would guess u would look great in it......and without the hat u could wear that outfit to the renassance(sp) fair just saying......
> 
> it's a wife thing......


O it's not just a wife thing I'm not buying it you like it to ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wish i could love, would like to see u in the outfit, i would guess u would look great in it......and without the hat u could wear that outfit to the renassance(sp) fair just saying......
> 
> it's a wife thing......


I'll take pics, my statuesque friend will be wearing a sexy/revealing, tits out outfit for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake my phone just died. I'm charging it now


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, it's cloudy as all get-out and supposed to start raining mid afternoon, so I need to get my garage trim painted before that....I found a few more rotten pieces yesterday so replaced them, and caulked...Now paint!!

That freaking pine trim is like a sponge!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> u without......
> View attachment 4992734
> 
> say it isn't so.......


IKR wife put me on a budget. Unfortunately bud doesn’t get me where I need to be. Nor vape pens. Those are for maintenance


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O it's not just a wife thing I'm not buying it you like it to ha ha ha


oh i do, don't get me wrong........just don't wanna live in the dog house, my wife can be a very jealous woman from time to time.....and i rather keep my balls where they are....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

wow that's interesting....









Ancient spider caring for her offspring is trapped in 99 million-year-old amber | CNN


Dripping tree resin trapped adult female spiders and baby spiderlings about 99 million years ago, forever showcasing the maternal care exhibited by these arthropods, according to new research.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Stepmom moving to rehab facility this afternoon! Yes!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe @Laughing Grass needs to watch desert Punk he he he


She’s Tank Girl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Great movie!



Paul Drake said:


> Stepmom moving to rehab facility this afternoon! Yes!!!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s Tank Girl


LG is cool, but she’s no Lori Petty


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> LG is cool, but she’s no Lori Petty


I loves me some tank girl


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> IKR wife put me on a budget. Unfortunately bud doesn’t get me where I need to be. Nor vape pens. Those are for maintenance


You need a press!

Yeah, I may as well smoke a cigarette as dry herb now  

I went through over a half pound pressing the first month I had mine...when I saw that it was like, wow, I need to slow down...Or grow more, lol. 

It puts me in a coma though, which isn't always good. We'll see if I make it to Friday.

Got rained out already...Weatherman lied! I feel like dogshit anyways!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> LG is cool, but she’s no Lori Petty


Never seen it. Feel slightly insulted.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen it. Feel slightly insulted.


You’ve never seen Tank Girl?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve never seen Tank Girl?


Nope never heard of it before today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve never seen Tank Girl?


I think I've only seen parts of it too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You need a press!
> 
> Yeah, I may as well smoke a cigarette as dry herb now
> 
> ...


I can’t really grow anymore due to my body not cooperating, I gotta buy $60 gram dabs from the dispensary lol crazy shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Stepmom moving to rehab facility this afternoon! Yes!!!


awesome news......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope never heard of it before today.





DarkWeb said:


> I think I've only seen parts of it too.


Watch it. 
Has anyone ever seen “A Boy and His Dog”with Don Johnson (a 20 year old Don Johnson)?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good morning Sweetheart - hope your med stuff goes well.
> A balmy 62 deg out this am - feels beautiful.


Thank you hun, it went well. I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

how'd did i miss this film....wtf...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake my phone just died. I'm charging it now


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @cannabineer On vacation?


My Internet was


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My Internet was


Did it bill you?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did it bill you?


No but it brought home two bags of dirty laundry


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You need a press!
> 
> Yeah, I may as well smoke a cigarette as dry herb now
> 
> ...


Coma/general anesthesia
Potato potahtoe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My Internet was


Nice to see you back. How's Paulie doing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My Internet was


wb


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice to see you back. How's Paulie doing?


Happy as a clam. He loves to sunbathe now that the mornings are cooler. And he likes Tacos El Superior as much as I do.
He likes baths no better than from the start, but he is very quick to forgive. Especially if I think ahead and go on a taco run while he dries.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My Internet was


You were missed...Welcome back. I got you a coffee mug


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Happy as a clam. He loves to sunbathe now that the mornings are cooler. And he likes Tacos El Superior as much as I do.
> He likes baths no better than from the start, but he is very quick to forgive. Especially if I think ahead and go on a taco run while he dries.
> 
> View attachment 4992811
> ...


I could handle being reincarnated as a dog.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Iphone is definately better than android for the battery, I know I have an hour left at 20% on the iphone. Android warns you the battery is low then turns off.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Iphone is definately better than android for the battery, I know I have an hour left at 20% on the iphone. Android warns you the battery is low then turns off.


I'm trying to talk myself out of upgrading to the 13 Pro LOL but my 11 Pro is fine, just a littler lower on the battery by the end of the day.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could handle being reincarnated as a dog.


Yeah but it would all depend on the owner. Not all dogs have it made. I would like to come back as a bird!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Iphone is definately better than android for the battery, I know I have an hour left at 20% on the iphone. Android warns you the battery is low then turns off.


See.....Apples are for kids. 

That's like mom saying 20 more minutes to play and then giving you an hour because she's in a good mood.......

Android........you better grow up......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah but it would all depend on the owner. Not all dogs have it made. I would like to come back as a bird!


Be careful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to talk myself out of upgrading to the 13 Pro LOL but my 11 Pro is fine, just a littler lower on the battery by the end of the day.


Allow me to be the devil on your shoulder who whispers in your ear. 

You NEED the iphone 13 Pro.

Have you gotten the new ipad yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah but it would all depend on the owner. Not all dogs have it made. I would like to come back as a bird!


Give me a treat, rub my belly and I'm pretty happy. I'm practically a dog now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah but it would all depend on the owner. Not all dogs have it made. I would like to come back as a bird!


She could handle being reincarnated as my dog. 
“You slept all day so well! Here’s a treat!”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> See.....Apples are for kids.
> 
> That's like mom saying 20 more minutes to play and then giving you an hour because she's in a good mood.......
> 
> Android........you better grow up......


It needs more pew pew


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Allow me to be the devil on your shoulder who whispers in your ear.
> 
> You NEED the iphone 13 Pro.
> 
> Have you gotten the new ipad yet?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

So I wiped my address book and I'm having to restore my phone. I'm not pleased by the amount of time this is taking. I'm starting to argue that having a spiffy new iphone for D'land is a wise and moderate choice.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Give me a treat, rub my belly and I'm pretty happy. I'm practically a dog now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I wiped my address book and I'm having to restore my phone. I'm not pleased by the amount of time this is taking. I'm starting to argue that having a spiffy new iphone for D'land is a wise and moderate choice.


Are you going to Disneyland?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to Disneyland?


Take me with you please?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Take me with you please?


Hide in her purse!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hide in her purse!


My imagination is going bad places with this


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My imagination is going bad places with this


You can thank me later :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I wiped my address book and I'm having to restore my phone. I'm not pleased by the amount of time this is taking. I'm starting to argue that having a spiffy new iphone for D'land is a wise and moderate choice.


Android.......



And D'Land? Oh  I know what you mean......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hide in her purse!


For sure they're going to ask why there's a giddy excitement noise coming from her purse.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


>


That's not your belly hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Android.......
> 
> 
> 
> And D'Land? Oh  I know what you mean......


Granddaughter's first visit there too.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Take me with you please?


Next time  This is granddaughter's first visit and she's about 20 months. I haven't seen her since she couldn't rollover on her own. But I'll be up for another trip there the next week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Next time  This is granddaughter's first visit and she's about 20 months. I haven't seen her since she couldn't rollover on her own. But I'll be up for another trip there the next week.


Same age as my niece. She's going to be so stimulated by all those sights and sounds, it's gonna be such a great experience for both of you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> awesome news......


Thanks to everyone. She’ll get home.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same age as my niece. She's going to be so stimulated by all those sights and sounds, it's gonna be such a great experience for both of you.


I imagine she's going to have an epic breakdown in a really high end restaurant too. I can't wait. That's why I need this new iPhone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

I gotta take a nap. I don’t want to bust that meatloaf over there whining.
Here kitty kitty come sleep wif mawmaw


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2021)

@DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I imagine she's going to have an epic breakdown in a really high end restaurant too. I can't wait. That's why I need this new iPhone.


You don't really strike me as the type of person who has a high tolerance for tantrums.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

The rain cooperated enough to get a 1st coat on everything, so stick a fork in me.



Paul Drake said:


> I gotta take a nap. I don’t want to bust that meatloaf over there whining.
> Here kitty kitty come sleep wif mawmaw


Meatloaf....yummmm. I'm still eating egg salad from the last time you gave me munchies. Sweet dreams (of dabs)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The rain cooperated enough to get a 1st coat on everything, so stick a fork in me.



ok which one ya want


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

I probably should go grocery shopping...Been eating really bad (except for the egg salad) and need to snap out of this funk!

Got ex-ray orders in the mail from my pm doctor...Apparently he's following up on things not being where they should  

Did someone say nap???


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> probably should go grocery shopping


<<<< 2. Running out of TP is a driving force.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> <<<< 2. Running out of TP is a driving force.


literally


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb View attachment 4992930


@Paul Drake That's really cool


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> <<<< 2. Running out of TP is a driving force.


Walk to the property line and look for three leave undergrowth, good ass wipe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Walk to the property line and look for three leave undergrowth, good ass wipe.


Like this......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Who's with me? @Laughing Grass got any sativa?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like this......


Heehehe. Yup. Dad said uncle did it one time


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't really strike me as the type of person who has a high tolerance for tantrums.


I did not for my children. It would have been a glass of ice water in the face and removed from the situation. One time and never another tantrum.

However this is my grandchild and as such not my issue. I'm going to sit there and drink my wine like a BOSS while she tears it up and everyone looks at my kids with disapproval and see how they act.

Not my circus, not my monkeys to quote @raratt I can spectate and enjoy and remember all the times they made my life a living hell, in public. Pay back is sweet and I'm going to savor every second.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's with me? @Laughing Grass got any sativa?


I can't two days in a row. I fell asleep and didn't make dinner last night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Heehehe. Yup. Dad said uncle did it one time


Oh man that's rough. Guess he never lived that down


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

Leaves of 3, let it be



DarkWeb said:


> Who's with me? @Laughing Grass got any sativa?


I was with ya....now off for meatloaf ingredients!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did not for my children. It would have been a glass of ice water in the face and removed from the situation. One time and never another tantrum.
> 
> However this is my grandchild and as such not my issue. I'm going to sit there and drink my wine like a BOSS while she tears it up and everyone looks at my kids with disapproval and see how they act.
> 
> Not my circus, not my monkeys to quote @raratt I can spectate and enjoy and remember all the times they made my life a living hell, in public. Pay back is sweet and I'm going to savor every second.


lol that escalated quickly! Oh to be a fly on the wall when the ice water starts flying.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't two days in a row. I fell asleep and didn't make dinner last night.


I love to cook high. 



manfredo said:


> Leaves of 3, let it be
> 
> 
> I was with ya....now off for meatloaf ingredients!!


Nice! I did a meatloaf last week. It's that time of year


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't two days in a row. I fell asleep and didn't make dinner last night.


You're on a streak, let's go for #3!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love to cook high.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I did a meatloaf last week. It's that time of year


Something special about sleeping...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that escalated quickly! Oh to be a fly on the wall when the ice water starts flying.


These little toddlers are incredibly smart. They would see if you were uneasy in public and if they could manipulate you. A glass of ice water, tucking them under your arm like a foot ball before they were finished gasping and choking on it and removing them SWIFTLY got looks of gratitude and relief from the staff and patrons alike.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're on a streak, let's go for #3!


You're a bad influence 



Laughing Grass said:


> Something special about sleeping...


I like eating


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're a bad influence
> 
> 
> 
> I like eating


She's not my kid ;D it's allowed


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> These little toddlers are incredibly smart. They would see if you were uneasy in public and if they could manipulate you. A glass of ice water, tucking them under your arm like a foot ball before they were finished gasping and choking on it and removing them SWIFTLY got looks of gratitude and relief from the staff and patrons alike.


I didn't use ice water but.........I have had extremely expensive take out before. It was our anniversary and one of the first times bringing one of them out in a really nice place. Just after appetisers where served it started.......I asked for everything to go I even ordered desert for me......I never do that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't use ice water but.........I have had extremely expensive take out before. It was our anniversary and one of the first times bringing one of them out in a really nice place. Just after appetisers where served it started.......I asked for everything to go I even ordered desert for me......I never do that


Should've made the kid pay ;D


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> These little toddlers are incredibly smart. They would see if you were uneasy in public and if they could manipulate you. A glass of ice water, tucking them under your arm like a foot ball before they were finished gasping and choking on it and removing them SWIFTLY got looks of gratitude and relief from the staff and patrons alike.


Lol you really did that? At the beach I saw a kid have a meltdown and scream in his mom's fapce. She screamed right back in his face. Kinda wanted to go over and high five her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Give me a treat, rub my belly and I'm pretty happy. I'm practically a dog now.


The mind reels


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol you really did that? At the beach I saw a kid have a meltdown and scream in his mom's fapce. She screamed right back in his face. Kinda wanted to go over and high five her.


Of course I did. Screaming at them or losing my cool, handed them the power. A surprising and refreshing splash of cold water helped them reboot mentally from their hysteria and the cold ride home gave them pause for reflection. All the while I smiled and was non-plussed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Should've made the kid pay ;D


For the rest of my life


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For the rest of my life


I'm having an epic birthday bash all on him. I feel so guilty but I'm not going there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course I did. Screaming at them or losing my cool, handed them the power. A surprising and refreshing splash of cold water helped them reboot mentally from their hysteria and the cold ride home gave them pause for reflection. All the while I smiled and was non-plussed.


If it's not dangerous.......

After many times I have tried to say "don't do that" I've said "go ahead find out" only to see them learn a little "harder" lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen it. Feel slightly insulted.


She played Kit, in A League of Their Own


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Next time  This is granddaughter's first visit and she's about 20 months. I haven't seen her since she couldn't rollover on her own. But I'll be up for another trip there the next week.


They grow up so freaking fast


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If it's not dangerous.......
> 
> After many times I have tried to say "don't do that" I've said "go ahead find out" only to see them learn a little "harder" lol


I'd just watch & grin waiting for the pain to show up.
It usually did not disappoint.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

What a doll! 


Metasynth said:


> They grow up so freaking fast
> 
> View attachment 4993051


Ahh what a cutie! She looks bright and happy and ready for trouble


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They grow up so freaking fast
> 
> View attachment 4993051


I see boy problems in your future


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

finally...last customer.....and there's a cold brew in the fridge waiting for me....

think i'm gonna try to make these this weekend....

seem simple enough


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see boy problems in your future


I’ll let her decide if it’s boys she likes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> finally...last customer.....and there's a cold brew in the fridge waiting for me....
> 
> think i'm gonna try to make these this weekend....
> 
> seem simple enough


I drooled through the entire clip!

And I am starting to smell the meatloaf in the oven. Yum. You know it's Fall when the oven is on...and there's even some new TV shows on tonight


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I drooled through the entire clip!
> 
> And I am starting to smell the meatloaf in the oven. Yum. You know it's Fall when the oven is on...and there's even some new TV shows on tonight


Still too hot here for oven use, I suck it up sometimes though.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did not for my children. It would have been a glass of ice water in the face and removed from the situation. One time and never another tantrum.
> 
> However this is my grandchild and as such not my issue. I'm going to sit there and drink my wine like a BOSS while she tears it up and everyone looks at my kids with disapproval and see how they act.
> 
> Not my circus, not my monkeys to quote @raratt I can spectate and enjoy and remember all the times they made my life a living hell, in public. Pay back is sweet and I'm going to savor every second.


Awesome. I remember my mom getting too full of us and she would yell at my dad to come and help. He would start to take off his belt and by the time he could fold it half and spank it together. We were high tailing it to our bunk beds. Only bare ass spanked once or twice. All it took. Dad tried spanking me over my blue jeans, think i laughed at him.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still too hot here for oven use, I suck it up sometimes though.


BBQ


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 22, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Awesome. I remember my mom getting too full of us and she would yell at my dad to come and help. He would start to take off his belt and by the time he could fold it half and spank it together. We were high tailing it to our bunk beds. Only bare ass spanked once or twice. All it took. Dad tried spanking me over my blue jeans, think i laughed at him.


For the record i was never beaten with a belt. That was the threat. Bare butt spanked. Pops is a good man, he would have me sweep his shop if i fucked up.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> BBQ


I use that all year, a covered patio is nice to have.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ll let her decide if it’s boys she likes.


Just for the love of God don’t let her become a Mopar fan.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Just for the love of God don’t let her become a Mopar fan.


My Challenger doesn't like you either. HEMI!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Awesome. I remember my mom getting too full of us and she would yell at my dad to come and help. He would start to take off his belt and by the time he could fold it half and spank it together. We were high tailing it to our bunk beds. Only bare ass spanked once or twice. All it took. Dad tried spanking me over my blue jeans, think i laughed at him.


My parents did something similar. If my mom wasn't getting traction with me she'd whip off a house shoe and throw it at me. Her aim was terrible. But at that point if my dad was around and I didn't comply he'd take off his belt and snap it and usually aim the swat so it just missed me. 

Unfortunately for him one time I wanted to see the end of some stupid show and had snuck out from the bathtub buck naked, peeking around the corner and my mother saw me, pitched the shoe and my dad stood up, whipped off his belt while I was still bargaining and strode toward me. I turned and went to run back to the bathtub and he let fly with the belt which usually missed me. Unfortunately the buckle end slipped from his grasp and nailed me. I had a big, ugly bruise on my ass. 

Today you'd go to jail, back then I was so embarrassed my behavior caused that and my dad was beside himself with guilt LOL Ahh childhood.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Just for the love of God don’t let her become a Mopar fan.


Should I throw Darts.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Should I throw Darts.....


how Reliant is your aim?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My parents did something similar. If my mom wasn't getting traction with me she'd whip off a house shoe and throw it at me. Her aim was terrible. But at that point if my dad was around and I didn't comply he'd take off his belt and snap it and usually aim the swat so it just missed me.
> 
> Unfortunately for him one time I wanted to see the end of some stupid show and had snuck out from the bathtub buck naked, peeking around the corner and my mother saw me, pitched the shoe and my dad stood up, whipped off his belt while I was still bargaining and strode toward me. I turned and went to run back to the bathtub and he let fly with the belt which usually missed me. Unfortunately the buckle end slipped from his grasp and nailed me. I had a big, ugly bruise on my ass.
> 
> Today you'd go to jail, back then I was so embarrassed my behavior caused that and my dad was beside himself with guilt LOL Ahh childhood.


I got a ketchup bottle to the forehead from across the room. Don't piss off mom.....and never bet on throwing knives......she got good aim


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> how Reliant is your aim?


It's only a 318......


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> how Reliant is your aim?


I'd Dodge them like a Matador.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's only a 318......


Ohhh my bad. The other slant six was a Valiant. I knew a guy in college who got 40 thousand miles out of one without knowing there was oil to change.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> how Reliant is your aim?


I'll bet I can Dodge you!


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

2 point play.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I'll bet I can Dodge you!


Too late.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My parents did something similar. If my mom wasn't getting traction with me she'd whip off a house shoe and throw it at me. Her aim was terrible. But at that point if my dad was around and I didn't comply he'd take off his belt and snap it and usually aim the swat so it just missed me.
> 
> Unfortunately for him one time I wanted to see the end of some stupid show and had snuck out from the bathtub buck naked, peeking around the corner and my mother saw me, pitched the shoe and my dad stood up, whipped off his belt while I was still bargaining and strode toward me. I turned and went to run back to the bathtub and he let fly with the belt which usually missed me. Unfortunately the buckle end slipped from his grasp and nailed me. I had a big, ugly bruise on my ass.
> 
> Today you'd go to jail, back then I was so embarrassed my behavior caused that and my dad was beside himself with guilt LOL Ahh childhood.


Mom handled most matters.
There was no miss to my dad's discipline.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd Dodge them like a Matador.


Mind those Chargers, some of them have real Fury

College friend had a ‘70s Fury that never went far off idle in town or the expressway. It was the extreme example of displacement without actual power.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Too late.


Imma hard Charger that way!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2021)

fuck missed it again, you a real Challanger


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh my bad. The other slant six was a Valiant. I knew a guy in college who got 40 thousand miles out of one without knowing there was oil to change.


Swinger


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Imma hard Charger that way!


Something tells me no Caravan puns are forthcoming.

They would wither in the Crossfire.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Swinger


Is that the model always in the wrong driveway?


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> fuck missed it again, you a real Challanger


I like your Spirit though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is that the model always in the wrong driveway?


Never know where it will end up.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never know where it will end up.....


under glass?


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> under glass?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> under glass?


Over my head


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Got it! It's not like that. Nothing special, just fun to drive. The GMC is a fire breathing animal.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


What did you see?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did you see?


The show alter ego, weird but cool.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

And give me a turbo charged vw bug....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> And give me a turbo charged vw bug....


Yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> And give me a turbo charged vw bug....


Sounds to me like you got that bug (fascination) covered


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds to me like you got that bug (fascination) covered


Yeah, well u know.....I'm still finding bodies...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

This guy lives reasonably close to us - my Uncle had a Corvair fetish & wish I could send a pic to him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This guy lives reasonably close to us - my Uncle had a Corvair fetish & wish I could send a pic to him.
> 
> View attachment 4993196


You should, looks great.....

Back in the day, in my world, used to have a lot of people rebuilding them, these days not so much 

If ur looking I will keep my eye out?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

She's cool......

Had to let her go.....


Very personable....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Morning






Almost 80° later.....and humid 

At least it's not Wednesday.....I thought it was for the last hour lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2021)

3:58am my time looks like me & you 1st ones up & at em again .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2021)

Goooooood Morning !!!
Ready for a fabulous day?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Goooooood Morning !!!View attachment 4993369
> Ready for a fabulous day?


Yeah, I'll take a fabulous day!

These leaves are changing quick. And the storm that came through last night took a lot down......funny first full day of fall and it looks like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> 3:58am my time looks like me & you 1st ones up & at em again .


Early birds


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4993372View attachment 4993373View attachment 4993374


Morning Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

Coffee @DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice y’all are pulling rippers & im laying here questioning my heart like a mother fucker .

I can roll over & grab a handful of ginger butt & start the morning off w/ a bang. Or shelf that & go respool a couple of these reels like I should be doing already .

35 minutes into this gut check . I now know what needs to be done ,good day all .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Goooooood Morning !!!View attachment 4993369
> Ready for a fabulous day?


Hi beautiful. I love you


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'll take a fabulous day!
> 
> These leaves are changing quick. And the storm that came through last night took a lot down......funny first full day of fall and it looks like it.


I thought you sent me a picture of snow lol
I’m a dab less mess, sorry.

brrrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Nice y’all are pulling rippers & im laying here questioning my heart like a mother fucker .
> 
> I can roll over & grab a handful of ginger butt & start the morning off w/ a bang. Or shelf that & go respool a couple of these reels like I should be doing already .
> 
> 35 minutes into this gut check . I now know what needs to be done ,good day all .


I vote Ginger butt.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought you sent me a picture of snow lol
> I’m a dab less mess, sorry.
> 
> brrrrView attachment 4993379


It wasn't a great pic. LOL looked better stoned


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I vote Ginger butt.....


Or Tabby butt


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Get up and at em @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get up and at em @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4993384









Happy Anniversary! @Laughing Grass


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

THE WIFE CAME IN AND WANTS TO MAKE A GROCERY LIST.
No dabs, in the dark having coffee, in the cool bedroom.
Breathe 5-3-7


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 23, 2021)

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning.


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get up and at em @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4993384





DarkWeb said:


> Happy Anniversary! @Laughing Grass


 Thank you, hard to believe seven years! Seems like I moved in yesterday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, hard to believe seven years! Seems like I moved in yesterday.


That’s 70 years in gay life!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Has anyone ever seen a neoprene type ace bandage?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s 70 years in gay life!


 here's to another 400!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I vote Ginger butt.....


Good choice!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh what to do today....Lots of rain headed my way! 

I feel like a new man after last nights meatloaf dinner and a decent nights sleep. Only took 5 days to (mostly) de-stress myself .

Maybe some house cleaning is in order, or a little plant work. I have my girls in flower on "days" so I can work on them, and they sleep at night when I sleep...they need some loli popping.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

Found a cool old little bottle on a walk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2021)

Good morning sweetie @Paul Drake 
I made you a cake.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good morning sweetie @Paul Drake
> I made you a cake.
> 
> View attachment 4993406


Awww thanks big brother. Do they have manatees in Costa Rica?


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Awww thanks big brother. Do they have manatees in Costa Rica?


They do as a matter of fact, though while there all our "boat" time was blue water so none out there.



raratt said:


> Mornin.


Morning - hows things in your neck of the woods.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as ....and horrid!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Has anyone ever seen a neoprene type ace bandage?


Do you mean this?


https://www.acebrand.com/3M/en_US/ace-brand/products/~/ACE-Brand-Adjustable-Elbow-Support/?N=4304+3294572309&rt=rud


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Morning everyone........it's too early......but i gotta make that money.....that purple passion.....wow...nice stuff

woke up this morning to a nice and cool 58F.... ....say what...yes 58F....high today 86F....and no humidity.....

Coffee is fresh.....just made a pot......

Did i read somewhere there is an anniversary.......????


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Morning - hows things in your neck of the woods.


Another cool morning so the house is opened up, unfortunately we're headed into the upper 90's so the AC will be on this afternoon. Supposed to get a north wind for a couple days, but it isn't supposed to get really bad, and it's going to cool down when the wind shifts back.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well kind of, pics?


I'm afraid to ask what is being wrapped. 

Morning to all. Overcast, cold and expect to be pissed on all day here. So enjoy your days.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Dark and rainy here too...Headed to the hospital for an ex-ray or 2 of my back....My pm dr sent me an order for "spine, Lumbosacral, 3 views". I just hope this doesn't lead to another MRI because I detest them more and more every time...Claustrophobic and they freak me the f*** out!!

I stepped on a scale this am too, because I am feeling skinny!! I'm under 160 lbs now, at 5'10". No longer "obese" that my dr. called me last winter!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm afraid to ask what is being wrapped.
> 
> Morning to all. Overcast, cold and expect to be pissed on all day here. So enjoy your days.


I'm assuming her elbow. 


https://www.acebrand.com/3M/en_US/ace-brand/products/~/ACE-Brand-Adjustable-Elbow-Support/?N=4304+3294572309&rt=rud



With her arthritis having a full body one wouldn't be bad.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I stepped on a scale


Last time I did that it said ouch...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dark and rainy here too...Headed to the hospital for an ex-ray or 2 of my back....My pm dr sent me an order for "spine, Lumbosacral, 3 views". I just hope this doesn't lead to another MRI because I detest them more and more every time...Claustrophobic and they freak me the f*** out!!
> 
> I stepped on a scale this am too, because I am feeling skinny!! I'm under 160 lbs now, at 5'10". No longer "obese" that my dr. called me last winter!


I can't gain weight either. 160? Woah. Headed there fast though. Faux stomach stapling thing. 

Starting see this guy in the mirror. 

Take a valium or ant psych before the MRI. I make them play Pink Floyd also.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

I've settled in at about 220, I'm 6'2" though. I like beer and food.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

statistically what are the chances of 3 for 3 being female with regular seeds?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm assuming her elbow.
> 
> 
> https://www.acebrand.com/3M/en_US/ace-brand/products/~/ACE-Brand-Adjustable-Elbow-Support/?N=4304+3294572309&rt=rud
> ...


I have a wrist wrap that is neoprene. What about those walls of neoprene and compression wraps and socks? And a wet suit. My compassion to that. Only a hand and hell no!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did i read somewhere there is an anniversary.......????


Me... it's me! I have a feeling it's going to be a very good day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> statistically what are the chances of 3 for 3 being female with regular seeds?
> 
> View attachment 4993456View attachment 4993457View attachment 4993458


Fingers crossed!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I can't gain weight either. 160? Woah. Headed there fast though. Faux stomach stapling thing.
> 
> Starting see this guy in the mirror.
> 
> Take a valium or ant psych before the MRI. I make them play Pink Floyd also.


OOPS! forgot "this guy" from 210 at 5'11".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fingers crossed!


They are all female. I can see white hairs on all three.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dark and rainy here too...Headed to the hospital for an ex-ray or 2 of my back....My pm dr sent me an order for "spine, Lumbosacral, 3 views". *I just hope this doesn't lead to another MRI because I detest them more and more every time...Claustrophobic and they freak me the f*** out!!*
> 
> I stepped on a scale this am too, because I am feeling skinny!! I'm under 160 lbs now, at 5'10". No longer "obese" that my dr. called me last winter!


I'm not a fan. Benadryl and 20 mg of Inderal are helpful.


raratt said:


> Last time I did that it said ouch...


Mine had the f'n nerve to moo at me!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me... it's me! I have a feeling it's going to be a very good day.


I'll say a little prayer for you.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I can't gain weight either. 160? Woah. Headed there fast though. Faux stomach stapling thing.
> 
> Starting see this guy in the mirror.
> 
> Take a valium or ant psych before the MRI. I make them play Pink Floyd also.


Yeah that's what I do....xanax. The last one I had was in Syracuse, like 60 miles away, so I didn't want to drive home sleepy, so I went in w/o any and it was a HUGE mistake....They even had to re-do parts of it because I was twitching/moving, which made it take even longer.


Laughing Grass said:


> Me... it's me! I have a feeling it's going to be a very good day.


Congratulations!! I saw the 7 years but missed what for...I was thinking 7 years in your condo, lol. 

Have a wonderful day and a magical night!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me... it's me! I have a feeling it's going to be a very good day.


we congrats, how long you and your other half have been together?

nvm just read 7yrs + or -

congrats still, have a beautiful evening, and may you have many more...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

GD dumb  are driving me fucking crazy!!! Not everything is a wow!

I’ve an angel who paypaled me dab money


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a wrist wrap that is neoprene. What about those walls of neoprene and compression wraps and socks? And a wet suit. My compassion to that. Only a hand and hell no!


You make NO sense.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm assuming her elbow.
> 
> 
> https://www.acebrand.com/3M/en_US/ace-brand/products/~/ACE-Brand-Adjustable-Elbow-Support/?N=4304+3294572309&rt=rud
> ...


More like this 





https://www.compressionguru.com/jovipak-classic-arm-sleeve


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You make NO sense.


Agreed. Typing is too slow and you know me not. As I you. Yet are you not distracted from your issuess for a moment or two? And all statements were relevant and directly related to the question.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Agreed. Typing is too slow and you know me not. As I you. Yet are you not distracted from your issuess for a moment or two? And all statements were relevant and directly related to the question.


Been here 11 years. I know you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Been here 11 years. I know you.


Or rather should I say, the personalities you portray.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> More like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking of seperate....one ace bandage and one neosporin.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Or rather should I say, the personalities you portray.


Much better.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> statistically what are the chances of 3 for 3 being female with regular seeds?
> 
> View attachment 4993456View attachment 4993457View attachment 4993458


Unless I’m doing it wrong, “one in eight” assuming each bean is 50/50. Some strains seem to favor one sex, so ymmv


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i was thinking of seperate....one ace bandage and one neosporin.....


I need it down to my forearm from the shoulder. I just really want a neoprene wrap like an ace bandage to keep it warm.
Gotta find something pretty quick.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Unless I’m doing it wrong, “one in eight” assuming each bean is 50/50. Some strains seem to favor one sex, so ymmv


2/12 here in high heat this year.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Unless I’m doing it wrong, “one in eight” assuming each bean is 50/50. Some strains seem to favor one sex, so ymmv


Missed you, buddy. This place isn’t the same without your calculative scientific methods and puns gracing the forum


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need it down to my forearm from the shoulder. I just really want a neoprene wrap like an ace bandage to keep it warm.
> Gotta find something pretty quick.


basically a shoulder sling of sorts...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

If you can't buy one? Cut a sleeve off a wet suit and wrap with an Ace wrap. 

Hmm? Redkneck sense. Too much. And I try to help.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> More like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should choose a color scheme to make it look like a fiddler crab.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> basically a shoulder sling of sorts...


This is my brace. Something underneath to keep it warm. The circulation got fucked up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you can't buy one? Cut a sleeve off a wet suit and wrap with an Ace wrap.
> 
> Hmm? Redkneck sense. Too much. And I try to help.


Obviously your redneck has no sense of what a wetsuit cost.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Obviously your redneck has no sense of what a wetsuit cost.


Actualy thinking those cheap "Boob Watch" show days neoprene tops thingies. We bay or such. 

And our pharmacies have wall size displays of compression coverings. Also the medical supply retail stores have more size and use specific items. I wish to assist. I have a hand and wrist of your hell. And no wrap will help sciatic. So scream at me. I know it helps for a moment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> This is my brace. Something underneath to keep it warm. The circulation got fucked up.View attachment 4993485


ouch.......dang.....from what you looked at might work for ya......just gotta figure out the heat part.....my mind went to a heating pad of sorts.... js


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Actualy thinking those cheap "Boob Watch" show days neoprene tops thingies. We bay or such.
> 
> And our pharmacies have wall size displays of compression coverings. Also the medical supply retail stores have more size and use specific items. I wish to assist. I have a hand and wrist of your hell. And no wrap will help sciatic. So scream at me. I know it helps for a moment.


Didn’t you used to speak normally? Did you suffer some type of head trauma that made you think it was cool or hip to speak as if English were your 7th language?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> More like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have lymphedema issues? Usually see those after and axillary node dissection. Ugh, sorry if that's true.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Unless I’m doing it wrong, “one in eight” assuming each bean is 50/50. Some strains seem to favor one sex, so ymmv


My stat class said 3^2


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

something like this work??

they're called a pitcher's arm warmer


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You have lymphedema issues? Usually see those after and axillary node dissection. Ugh, sorry if that's true.


Yes ugh. That arm is fucked. Probably would have been better without it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> something like this work??
> View attachment 4993493
> they're called a pitcher's arm warmer


Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Didn’t you used to speak normally? Did you suffer some type of head trauma that made you think it was cool or hip to speak like English is you 7th language?


I've never spoke normally. Raised by "Youpers". And I am still finding out what went South with all the blood clots Covid left me. So I have no answer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes ugh. That arm is fucked. Probably would have been better without it.


So very sorry, but on the upside you don't have phantom limb pain ;(


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So very sorry, but on the upside you don't have phantom limb pain ;(


Thanks babe. Just real limb pain


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My stat class said 3^2


Please explain this to me. I’m trying to wrap my head around it, but I’m struggling. I’m being absolutely serious, I would like to know how this works, I never made it to statistics


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

Wouldn’t it have to be one of these four outcomes?

mmm
mmf
mff
fff

and since we are assuming that they are all 50/50 chance of being male or female, wouldn’t it be just as likely to have the outcome be fff as it is the be mmf or ffm?And if not, why not?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

So how is it not 1 in 4? How did ‘neer come up with 1 in 8 and you say 3^2, which I’m not even sure how to read that…

I’m not trying to be “right”, I honestly want to know how these calculations are made. I would like to learn something this morning. I don’t say any of this with any mirth or satire, I am being completely humble and asking to be taught.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

i sucked at statistics in college...........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i sucked at statistics in college...........


At least you made it to college…


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So how is it not 1 in 4? How did ‘neer come up with 1 in 8 and you say 3^2, which I’m not even sure how to read that…
> 
> I’m not trying to be “right”, I honestly want to know how these calculations are made. I would like to learn something this morning. I don’t say any of this with any mirth or satire, I am being completely humble and asking to be taught.


TY both. Now I'm just digging the wall draw amp meter out of the basement. This equation blew regular math out the window. 

Answer 2/12. LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

Sooo…three different people, three different answers…


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> At least you made it to college…


true, just never finished unfortunately


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll say a little prayer for you.


That sounds ominous! 



manfredo said:


> Yeah that's what I do....xanax. The last one I had was in Syracuse, like 60 miles away, so I didn't want to drive home sleepy, so I went in w/o any and it was a HUGE mistake....They even had to re-do parts of it because I was twitching/moving, which made it take even longer.
> 
> Congratulations!! I saw the 7 years but missed what for...I was thinking 7 years in your condo, lol.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a magical night!





BudmanTX said:


> we congrats, how long you and your other half have been together?
> 
> nvm just read 7yrs + or -
> 
> congrats still, have a beautiful evening, and may you have many more...


Thank you, technically it is seven years in the condo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Unless I’m doing it wrong, “one in eight” assuming each bean is 50/50. Some strains seem to favor one sex, so ymmv


That's not run out and buy a lottery ticket numbers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll say a little prayer for you.


Did you watch Glee?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds ominous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In sin?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds ominous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh ok.....so how many together? hope i'm not prying here...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ahh ok.....so how many together? hope i'm not prying here...


not prying. We started dating in the spring and I moved in in September so like seven years and four months.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not prying. We started dating in the spring and I moved in in September so like seven years and four months.


You know what lesbians bring on a second date?
A U-haul hehehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not prying. We started dating in the spring and I moved in in September so like seven years and four months.


that cool.......

still congrats are in order.........may you 2 have many more......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know what lesbians bring on a second date?
> A U-haul hehehe


i went a total different direction with that........js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know what lesbians bring on a second date?
> A U-haul hehehe


Everyone told me we were moving too quickly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i went a total different direction with that........js


Yeah we really don’t need anything else


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know what lesbians bring on a second date?
> A U-haul hehehe


For what it is worth. You just hit me with a thought of reality as never considered. I know why Michelle never had time to go out. And loved her job at "U-Haul". Damn and duh. LMAO!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> For what it is worth. You just hit me with a thought of reality as never considered. I know why Michelle never had time to go out. And loved her job at "U-Haul". Damn and duh. LMAO!


Wtaf 
It’s worth nothing because it makes no sense to me man.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4993513


Nor do I as you persist. Get it out. Enjoy the nap later. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

No more waiting for ex-ray results! not terrible?? @curious2garden 

PROCEDURE: XR LUMBAR SPINE 2-3 VIEWS

DATE AND TIME: 9/23/2021 11:55 AM EDT

INDICATION: lower back pain

TECHNIQUE: AP, lateral, and coned down lateral views of the lumbosacral
spine.

COMPARISON: Lumbar spine radiographs 8/10/2012.

FINDINGS:
There is mild dextroscoliosis. Retrolisthesis of L2 on L3, L3 on L4, and
L5 on S1. No acute compression deformity. Moderate to severe multilevel
degenerative changes throughout the lumbar spine with of disc space
narrowing and endplate degenerative changes and osteophyte formation.
This appears to have progressed since 2012. Multilevel facet arthrosis.
Partially imaged right hip arthroplasty.

IMPRESSION:
Multilevel degenerative changes which have progressed since
2012.

DWS: HMI6

ELECTRONIC SIGNATURE: Gina Kyoung Sun Paek, MD


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Retrolisthesis is an *uncommon joint dysfunction* that occurs when a single vertebra in the back slips backward along or underneath a disc. 

Shit...Maybe this is what the doc meant when he said things aren't where they should be?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Retrolisthesis is an *uncommon joint dysfunction* that occurs when a single vertebra in the back slips backward along or underneath a disc.
> 
> Shit...Maybe this is what the doc meant when he said things aren't where they should be?!


Is there anything they can do for you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wouldn’t it have to be one of these four outcomes?
> 
> mmm
> mmf
> ...


Thought I was at pornhub again


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought I was at pornhub again


That’s MILF


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo…three different people, three different answers…


RIU.....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there anything they can do for you?


I doubt it...I've already tried PT several times. I may have to go back to see my old back doctor. I quit seeing his because he wasn't doing anything, except injections....and a lady at the hospital scared me today, saying her cousin had steroid injections in the lumbar and is permanently paralyzed him.

More dabs I suppose!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I doubt it...I've already tried PT several times. I may have to go back to see my old back doctor. I quit seeing his because he wasn't doing anything, except injections....and a lady at the hospital scared me today, saying her cousin had steroid injections in the lumbar and is permanently paralyzed him.
> 
> More dabs I suppose!


My wife had an rfa in her neck and the temp was too hot leaving her with permanent torticollis and in a brace for 3 years.
Shit can happen.
I get rfa in my knees and then injections. And then hip injections. No problems. Depends on the dr imho.
Good luck from us.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I doubt it...I've already tried PT several times. I may have to go back to see my old back doctor. I quit seeing his because he wasn't doing anything, except injections....and a lady at the hospital scared me today, saying her cousin had steroid injections in the lumbar and is permanently paralyzed him.
> 
> More dabs I suppose!


I had a tweeker upside down thingy years ago. It helped. And a Tems unit now. Works half assed for my issues. Wife loves it. Oh, pornhub. Have spa with zero G tubs close to you? Warmth and buoyancy do wonders for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

What? Good call totally understand if it's ok to the deck you will be home by then you have a good time to come by to help you get the chance of being in a while and then I will get to you package then I can get you some more for you and your mom......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I doubt it...I've already tried PT several times. I may have to go back to see my old back doctor. I quit seeing his because he wasn't doing anything, except injections....and a lady at the hospital scared me today, saying her cousin had steroid injections in the lumbar and is permanently paralyzed him.
> 
> More dabs I suppose!





Paul Drake said:


> My wife had an rfa in her neck and the temp was too hot leaving her with permanent torticollis and in a brace for 3 years.
> Shit can happen.
> I get rfa in my knees and then injections. And then hip injections. No problems. Depends on the dr imho.
> Good luck from us.


What are these injections? Pain killers?


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What? Good call totally understand if it's ok to the deck you will be home by then you have a good time to come by to help you get the chance of being in a while and then I will get to you package then I can get you some more for you and your mom......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What? Good call totally understand if it's ok to the deck you will be home by then you have a good time to come by to help you get the chance of being in a while and then I will get to you package then I can get you some more for you and your mom......


Wha?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are these injections? Pain killers?


My injections are steroids and lidocaine I think. You can only get them like every two months.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I had a tweeker upside down thingy years ago. It helped. And a Tems unit now. Works half assed for my issues. Wife loves it. Oh, pornhub. Have spa with zero G tubs close to you? Warmth and buoyancy do wonders for me.


I have an inversions table, but have not used it in a while...Might be time too! I also did spinal decompression twice....like 20 sessions each time. And I do also have a Tens unit, and they do help. But it's just constant pain. Even sitting any more!

I've over worked my back my entire life so not really surprising. I use to joke when I'd see an old man hunched over saying that will be me some day. Little did I know!!



Laughing Grass said:


> What are these injections? Pain killers?


They work by reducing inflammation for up to several months, however they damage other things, like cartilage, so they don't like to do too many of them


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wha?


It's a little bit of a few years ago but I think it's a little bit of a good one to do with it and I don't know what to think about it......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What? Good call totally understand if it's ok to the deck you will be home by then you have a good time to come by to help you get the chance of being in a while and then I will get to you package then I can get you some more for you and your mom......


Here you go. And I'll let you porn hub tens units. LMAO.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They work by reducing inflammation for up to several months, however they damage other things, like cartilage, so they don't like to do too many of them


That's why I'm holding out as long as I can for them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here you go. And I'll let you porn hub tens units. LMAO.
> View attachment 4993550View attachment 4993551


Both can be used sexually......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My injections are steroids and lidocaine I think. You can only get them like every two months.





manfredo said:


> I have an inversions table, but have not used it in a while...Might be time too! I also did spinal decompression twice....like 20 sessions each time. And I do also have a Tens unit, and they do help. But it's just constant pain. Even sitting any more!
> 
> I've over worked my back my entire life so not really surprising. I use to joke when I'd see an old man hunched over saying that will be me some day. Little did I know!!
> 
> ...


Do they hurt? Couldn't imagine getting needles that often.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a little bit of a few years ago but I think it's a little bit of a good one to do with it and I don't know what to think about it......


I think you broke my brain. None of this makes sense.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a little bit of a few years ago but I think it's a little bit of a good one to do with it and I don't know what to think about it......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they hurt? Couldn't imagine getting needles that often.


Yeeesh. Especially in my thumbs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you all. Time to set timers. Hang lights and close the greenhouse windows. Get heat thought about. F'n 40's. 

I'll medicate after. Hate pills. 

Peace and Fun!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you broke my brain. None of this makes sense.


I'm just taping on the suggested words


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I'm holding out as long as I can for them.


But they can really help.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just taping on the suggested words


Oh and I couldn't find any improvements and call me tomorrow you didn't right now because this morning to bed

Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeeesh. Especially in my thumbs.


Ouch!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeeesh. Especially in my thumbs.


Yeah it all depends where...the ones in my shoulder are not bad, so far. The good thing is it's over pretty quick...and yes, they do sometimes really help. My shoulder was totally pain free in June, but then the next injection didn;lt work as well...I'm getting my shoulder done again next, in about 3 weeks, for the 4th time this year


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it all depends where...the ones in my shoulder are not bad, so far. The good thing is it's over pretty quick...and yes, they do sometimes really help. My shoulder was totally pain free in June, but then the next injection didn;lt work as well...I'm getting my shoulder done again next, in about 3 weeks, for the 4th time this year


Do you know what caused the problems?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

@DarkWeb I thought you were just rambling like the person I put on ignore


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb I thought you were just rambling like the person I put on ignore
> View attachment 4993570


took ya long enough.....lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Screw it, it's the weekend somewhere!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Both can be used sexually......


At the same time too I bet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Screw it, it's the weekend somewhere!View attachment 4993601


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you know what caused the problems?


Not really...No one really does, but probably a combination of a half century of hard labor, genetics, diet, medical treatments, drugs. It just comes with the territory of working hard and getting old I'm afraid. 



MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4993611


haha, was I a bad influence? One dab and I'm thinking of a nap


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not really...No one really does, but probably a combination of a half century of hard labor, genetics, diet, medical treatments, drugs. It just comes with the territory of working hard and getting old I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, was I a bad influence? One dab and I'm thinking of a nap


And I was just pondering. Yes. Bad influence. Lights are up. Timer just needs to be plugged in. And I'm not moving 6" inlines without help. May wipe the dust off thermal controller. Damn a small space takes work. I'm dabbin. Cheers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Screw it, it's the weekend somewhere!View attachment 4993601


It’s a long weekend here . Our version of Super Bowl and the start of outdoor season


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s a long weekend here . Our version of Super Bowl and the start of outdoor season


Just in time for spring! Are you currently on lockdown?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not really...No one really does, but probably a combination of a half century of hard labor, genetics, diet, medical treatments, drugs. It just comes with the territory of working hard and getting old I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, was I a bad influence? One dab and I'm thinking of a nap


That sucks, I'm sorry


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry


Thanks...I'm actually grateful it's not any worse. I'm probably lucky to still be here! And I do need to start taking better care of myself.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just in time for spring! Are you currently on lockdown?


Yep been riots over this one and they are forcing construction workers to get the jab. I’m over it couldn’t even go fishing on my birthday first time in like 7 years. But I got my second jab yesterday, they are opening up at 80% vaccinated.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry


So why do we all run around sucking and trying to be sucked? ......OOPS! That was bud's view of honey dew.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So why do we all run around sucking and trying to be sucked? ......OOPS! That was bud's view of honey dew.


There's something wrong with you.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yep been riots over this one and they are forcing construction workers to get the jab. I’m over it couldn’t even go fishing on my birthday first time in like 7 years. But I got my second jab yesterday, they are opening up at 80% vaccinated.


Are you close to hitting 80%? I saw some of the riot videos on youtube. Scary shit!

Happy birthday, sorry we missed it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thanks...I'm actually grateful it's not any worse. I'm probably lucky to still be here! And I do need to start taking better care of myself.


Being brutally honest it does sound like eating is an afterthought being so busy. More meatloaf and veggies.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's something wrong with you.


As I keep finding the virtue of honesty to be wrong among once well reared people. I'm happily wrong with my factual observations. And it is what it is here. There?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I think 18 months of lockdown just boiled over.
> Kinda glad my wife and I are separating. I’ve been a miserable cunt, not seeing my kids is hard.


You guys have taken the crown from Ontario for the longest lockdowns. 

Sorry you're going through that . I couldn't begin to imagine how hard that is for you.  hang in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you watch Glee?


Nope


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Retrolisthesis is an *uncommon joint dysfunction* that occurs when a single vertebra in the back slips backward along or underneath a disc.
> 
> Shit...Maybe this is what the doc meant when he said things aren't where they should be?!


It's a less common abnormality but it isn't that terrible. Causation is important in it could be some from the hip arthroplasty and most from the degenerative arthritis (you need to compare it with previous xray studies). Do you have any prior to the arthroplasty.

If injections help and you want them seek an anesthesiologist who specialize in pain control. Those are the guys that can do it flawlessly (usually). Ask him how many he's done and what his complication rate is. If he gets upset move on to someone else if you find injections helpful. 

You have a small right curvature of your spine. Do you have xrays demonstrating that prior to your hip arthroplasty? If not it's possibly related. I'd have a talk with my hip surgeon about this and the retrolisthesis. It's possible you are done waiting.

Because of the osteophyte formation I'd check your motor for any weakness, or loss of function. If you complained of either I'd want an MRI. You also need your reflexes checks and charted to follow. Also check out your last MRI and see if you have osteophytes imaged and/or reported. If so and you're in a lot of pain I'd ask for a referral to a neurosurgeon (make sure he was a good one) to look at the xrays (he'll order an MRI). Sharp bone spurs in the wrong area can cause you a LOT of pain. Depending on the area they can do microsurgery to rid you of them and that could help a lot. Look for a neurosurgeon that does minimally invasive spinal surgery. 

I'd say it sounds like a pain in the ass but overall more like a pain in the back. I'm so sorry you're experiencing this. 



manfredo said:


> No more waiting for ex-ray results! not terrible?? @curious2garden
> 
> PROCEDURE: XR LUMBAR SPINE 2-3 VIEWS
> 
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's a less common abnormality but it isn't that terrible. Causation is important in it could be some from the hip arthroplasty and most from the degenerative arthritis (you need to compare it with previous xray studies). Do you have any prior to the arthroplasty.
> 
> If injections help and you want them seek an anesthesiologist who specialize in pain control. Those are the guys that can do it flawlessly (usually). Ask him how many he's done and what his complication rate is. If he gets upset move on to someone else if you find injections helpful.
> 
> ...


I so miss the eighties when it was only "Cranial rectal inversion procedures" as outpatient.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Fuck bud rot!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck bud rot!


And it is hard to watch buds rott. Alcohol to kill the rott only kills the pain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


A life without glee is not worth living.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck bud rot!


How bad?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck bud rot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How bad?


It ramped up.....today was the most I've picked off and more rain tonight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It ramped up.....today was the most I've picked off and more rain tonight


 Can you cover it or move it for the night?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It ramped up.....today was the most I've picked off and more rain tonight


What size and what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you cover it or move it for the night?


Humidity


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you cover it or move it for the night?


Nutz growz amber loaves of bread hehehy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What size and what?


Bud rot


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Humidity


Enclose and raise humidity.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bud rot


Honest bud rot is insect s deficating in your buds. I;E moths.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Seriously if rot? It must be removed. If a fungus due to humidity it may be controlled.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Humidity


Doesn't look like it's going down for the next couple days either. Think you can save it? This thread is full of bummers today


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It ramped up.....today was the most I've picked off and more rain tonight


I put 3 plants out, and 2 of them are trashed with bud rot. 

What's weird though, is the 2 that have bud rot are in full sun, and the plant that's thriving is in a shaded area...All I can think is the good one has been shielded from a lot of the rain...and it budded later because of less sun. Weird


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I put 3 plants out, and 2 of them are trashed with bud rot.
> 
> What's weird though, is the 2 that have bud rot are in full sun, and the plant that's thriving is in a shaded area...All I can think is the good one has been shielded from a lot of the rain...and it budded later because of less sun. Weird


Was illuminated by sun or partial to moths and others laying eggs. And again I'm not right.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't look like it's going down for the next couple days either. Think you can save it? This thread is full of bummers today


I don't know what I'm going to be able to save.....there's less and less every day.



manfredo said:


> I put 3 plants out, and 2 of them are trashed with bud rot.
> 
> What's weird though, is the 2 that have bud rot are in full sun, and the plant that's thriving is in a shaded area...All I can think is the good one has been shielded from a lot of the rain...and it budded later because of less sun. Weird


Same, I have one that's fine. LOL but that was the one that the giant branch came off of.....so there isn't as much.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was illuminated by sun or partial to moths and others laying eggs. And again I'm not right.


No you are not right.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No you are not right.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

And who can survive for a week without my phone??????????????????????HEHEHE.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I just did


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck bud rot!


bummer man


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

Anyone doing the Keto diet?
I just started and waiting for the the no carb fever to kick in.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4993708


I got 2 hermies this run


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Anyone doing the Keto diet?
> I just started and waiting for the the no carb fever to kick in.


Strictly bacon right? Yeah I'm doing that.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Strictly bacon right? Yeah I'm doing that.....


You don’t make friends with salad!


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Anyone doing the Keto diet?
> I just started and waiting for the the no carb fever to kick in.


I'm doing the see food diet...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I got 2 hermies this run


That was gypsy moth larvae shit early in bud last year. None this go round. But I'm not right. LOL. Smoke, drink and poke keys as the flutterflies indulde. HA HA.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Strictly bacon right? Yeah I'm doing that.....


I should have gotten more lettuce, I might have enough for BLT's though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I should have gotten more lettuce, I might have enough for BLT's though.


Made some awesome blt's on Monday. With pesto mayo


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm doing the see food diet...


That’s what I’ve been on and not been on the tools it’s caught up lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's a less common abnormality but it isn't that terrible. Causation is important in it could be some from the hip arthroplasty and most from the degenerative arthritis (you need to compare it with previous xray studies). Do you have any prior to the arthroplasty.
> 
> If injections help and you want them seek an anesthesiologist who specialize in pain control. Those are the guys that can do it flawlessly (usually). Ask him how many he's done and what his complication rate is. If he gets upset move on to someone else if you find injections helpful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Just looking at my records, and I do have MRI's of my spine and brain done in 2008, and then another lumbar spine in 2012. My hips were done in 2010-11. 

THEN I have also had lumbar MRI's in 2014 and 2017.... I have copies of all the MRI's and it seems like it's mostly bulging discs back then. Looks like it has progressed, but lots of documentation.

Good tip on the injections. I can't let my current pm dr shoot my spine again. 

I am in a lot of pain. Strangers come up to me and say "bad back eh...me too" so apparently my posture and gate are pretty bad. 

I was just reading up on endplate degenerative changes and that sounds lovely too. 

Ugh! It could always be worse though.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Enclose and raise humidity.


No, bud rot is botrytis which is a fungus. You do not raise humidity on a fungus.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I got 2 hermies this run


that's not to bad.....i've had those before


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thanks for your reply. Just looking at my records, and I do have MRI's of my spine and brain done in 2008, and then another lumbar spine in 2012. My hips were done in 2010-11.
> 
> THEN I have also had lumbar MRI's in 2014 and 2017.... I have copies of all the MRI's and it seems like it's mostly bulging discs back then. Looks like it has progressed, but lots of documentation.
> 
> ...


I feel for you, I'm minus a disk between L5-S1, exploded it. Of course that affects the other vertebrae.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, bud rot is botrytis which is a fungus. You do not raise humidity on a fungus.


OOPS! I see my mis type-O. Meant raise heat. 105F. Again Always to my fault. LOl. TY.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass I just did


I can't, reservations are in two hours.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't, reservations are in two hours.


You really should wear a GoPro so we can see live action! I'm rooting for you hun


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, bud rot is botrytis which is a fungus. You do not raise humidity on a fungus.


Fixed



Laughing Grass said:


> I can't, reservations are in two hours.


I meant ignore  

Good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> You don’t make friends with salad!


You make close friends of salad eaters  they are tasty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 Liberating ain't it. 



curious2garden said:


> You really should wear a GoPro so we can see live action! I'm rooting for you hun


It's gonna be a trainwreck lol you don't want to see that.  I've never been more scared in my life.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I feel for you, I'm minus a disk between L5-S1, exploded it. Of course that affects the other vertebrae.


Ouch....that's where I was at...bulging discs and 1 or 2 of them were leaking, but I guess it got worse the past 4 years!! 

The crazy shit we did when we were younger didn.t help....I see "kids" doing stuff and say oh that is gonna hurt in 20 years! Like gymnastics and such!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouch....that's where I was at...bulging discs and 1 or 2 of them were leaking, but I guess it got worse the past 4 years!!
> 
> The crazy shit we did when we were younger didn.t help....I see "kids" doing stuff and say oh that is gonna hurt in 20 years! Like gymnastics and such!!


At least you have a spine still. Jellyfish creature of opportunity types seem to abound.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouch....that's where I was at...bulging discs and 1 or 2 of them were leaking, but I guess it got worse the past 4 years!!
> 
> The crazy shit we did when we were younger didn.t help....I see "kids" doing stuff and say oh that is gonna hurt in 20 years! Like gymnastics and such!!


I'm not going to stop doing crazy shit.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

Food


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If i could have drinks with one person living or dead I think it would be Dave Grohl. There's not a nicer person alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Who would you get stoned with?







__





Who Would You Get Stoned With? Dead or Alive


You have a choice of getting baked with 3 different people, they can be dead or alive, real or fiction, that means game characters, people in films; books, tv programmes, anyone that resembles a human!... I'd love to get stoned with these guys personally: David Attenborough, Bob Marley and...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Who would you get stoned with?
> Any and all in good standing. The true will follow for the next hit. Exhale and TOKE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

And I typoed. I smoke with all. Again with funny folks. 
Peace.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 4993746


I'm starving!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Who would you get stoned with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably sounds lame but I think it would be a blast to get high with you guys!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm starving!


TY. And we are pursuing what as our goal delicacy?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably sounds lame but I think it would be a blast to get high with you guys!


You probably wouldn't recall the majority. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm starving!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Alright I'm getting the orange cat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Beef welllington, lobster tails and mussels are on the menu in just over an hour.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beef welllington, lobster tails and mussels are on the menu in just over an hour.


And what and how? Iron Chef in your kitchen. I'd pay to see that. LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beef welllington, lobster tails and mussels are on the menu in just over an hour.


Take pictures 




You two have an amazing night


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 4993746


Damn that looks great! I was just thinking, where's Jeff?! Napping I bet! Them grandkids wore your ass out!! 

I am sooo hungry now!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beef welllington, lobster tails and mussels are on the menu in just over an hour.


so what time is the reservation???/ asking for a friend.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so what time is the reservation???/ asking for a friend.....


I just want to see the approach and presentation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Take pictures
> 
> View attachment 4993749
> 
> ...


 Thanks, you're gonna laugh but I'm only interested in the crust.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so what time is the reservation???/ asking for a friend.....


7:15


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Who would you get stoned with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me Bruce Lee be like water my friend


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably sounds lame but I think it would be a blast to get high with you guys!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so what time is the reservation???/ asking for a friend.....




Slide right in......


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

WOW! made myself dizzy...


https://media.giphy.com/media/26xBzhls2a4Gw9U6Q/giphy-downsized-large.gif?cid=ecf05e47bso0htus1ebkehpbduf1wl2ufvufq0p041cxfgcm&rid=giphy-downsized-large.gif&ct=g


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

I have actually never had beef wellington!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4993758
> 
> Slide right in......


That is going to be my little Maddy hell yeah


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have actually never had beef wellington!


Actually under "welling"ton bland beef. LOL.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 7:15


sweet, you 2 have fun....not to much though.....don't wanna see ya in the news or anything...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet, you 2 have fun....not to much though.....don't wanna see ya in the news or anything...


"Raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking for popcorn" I can see it now...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking for popcorn" I can see it now...


I have crack corn. Who's got shipping?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking for popcorn" I can see it now...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking for popcorn" I can see it now...


noo

"drunk raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking for popcorn"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> noo
> 
> "drunk raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking for popcorn"


Drunk raccoons crash anniversary dinner looking to get drunker!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

It better fucking snow as much as it's fucking raining this season! 

It's raining again


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have crack corn. Who's got shipping? View attachment 4993765


Jimmy? Do you care?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It better fucking snow as much as it's fucking raining this season!
> 
> It's raining again


again?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

I have plants to attend to. I suggest all you mean girls, Dyke thugs and tough guys just learn to smoke together. The delusions you poor sheep conjure as some of us pass our final days. SLEEP ON THAT! HA A HA.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Jimmy? Do you care?


Only till I cracked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> again?


Yeah.....it's been this way. 28 rain days just in July and pretty damn close to the same for what feels like since the spring  

Watch we get a dry winter


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....it's been this way. 28 rain days just in July and pretty damn close to the same for what feels like since the spring
> 
> Watch we get a dry winter


they're saying down here we are gonna have a hard winter........hope it isn't like last Feb....that gonna blow....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....it's been this way. 28 rain days just in July and pretty damn close to the same for what feels like since the spring
> 
> Watch we get a dry winter


Drought for a 30 mile radius here. Stupid wrong shit and not right???


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's raining again


WTF is that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they're saying down here we are gonna have a hard winter........hope it isn't like last Feb....that gonna blow....


For you.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> WTF is that?


We got slammed wth the humidity and low nite temps. PM from hell and sill water to keep crop. FUCKED PM.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It better fucking snow as much as it's fucking raining this season!
> 
> It's raining again


I don't know about snow, but I was just told the Farmers Almanac is predicting a "bone chilling" winter across the entire country. Just looked and not so bad!









Winter 2021-2022 Forecast - Farmers' Almanac


Learn why we’re calling it a “frosty flip-flop” winter, who gets the worst of it, and when you can expect the flakes to fly. Get our predictions here!




www.farmersalmanac.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't know about snow, but I was just told the Farmers Almanac is predicting a "bone chilling" winter across the entire country. Just looked and not so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice october here. H a.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> WOW! made myself dizzy...
> 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/26xBzhls2a4Gw9U6Q/giphy-downsized-large.gif?cid=ecf05e47bso0htus1ebkehpbduf1wl2ufvufq0p041cxfgcm&rid=giphy-downsized-large.gif&ct=g


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't know about snow, but I was just told the Farmers Almanac is predicting a "bone chilling" winter across the entire country. Just looked and not so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want moisture with very cold. It makes the best snow.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Don't know why it didn't run, meh.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

apparently the smoke from the fires in nor cal blew all the way down to Los Angeles


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> apparently the smoke from the fires in nor cal blew all the way down to Los Angeles
> 
> View attachment 4993803


It's from up by Sequoia National Forest, we don't have that much smoke anymore, unless it blows in from the fire by Lake Shasta, 3500 acres last I heard.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

GOES-18 - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's from up by Sequoia National Forest, we don't have that much smoke anymore, unless it blows in from the fire by Lake Shasta, 3500 acres last I heard.


And harrass if not badger the USFS for banning controlled burns to allow natural clearing for development campaign contributions in the 80"s.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

Fire coffee and bud not to bad of a start to the night


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> apparently the smoke from the fires in nor cal blew all the way down to Los Angeles
> 
> View attachment 4993803


Gorman fire?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Gorman fire?


Maybe, I dunno, I haven’t checked. I’ve been digging a hole


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire coffee and bud View attachment 4993805View attachment 4993806not to bad of a start to the night


 I'm jealous as I contemplate how I can get the neighbor a few doors down to donate his 42"+ trunk cutting in his yard. I can't move. I want to practice my throwing weapons again. Let that off feeling settle upon those of malintent. A few of us follow provocations. And enjoy the game more than your loss of it.,. A nd the look upon your face as you realize you lost????Wellll.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Gorman fire?





curious2garden said:


> Gorman fire?


, 
Emigrant fire, 80% contained, holding at 255 acres.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nice october here. H a.


Is there a better month living of the natural word?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wouldn’t it have to be one of these four outcomes?
> 
> mmm
> mmf
> ...


Yup, you're absolutely right. Moral of the story is don't do math when you're high as a kite  and in a hurry. Good thinking Meta.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe, I dunno, I haven’t checked. I’ve been digging a hole
> 
> View attachment 4993815


Kinda funny shaped hole you got there......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm jealous as I contemplate how I can get the neighbor a few doors down to donate his 42"+ trunk cutting in his yard. I can't move. I want to practice my throwing weapons again. Let that off feeling settle upon those of malintent. A few of us follow provocations. And enjoy the game more than your loss of it.,. A nd the look upon your face as you realize you lost????Wellll.


I mean what kind of throwing weapons are we talking about here I can throw a spoon and stick it in the log lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kinda funny shaped hole you got there......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kinda funny shaped hole you got there......


I didn't say it lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kinda funny shaped hole you got there......


You’re never dug a horizontal hole? On a single plane space?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

Lol it’s destined to be a rock garden. I’m no laborer, but $20 is $20


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re never dug a horizontal hole? On a single plane space?


How deep?


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol it’s destined to be a rock garden. I’m no laborer, but $20 is $20


Damn, shoulda waited to post that...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How deep?


Few inches. Hehe……
































Penis


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Well people as we all are. You missed another be you and get stoned for nothing. Tis all in the prep. And I enjoy you more then you believe I hate you. Smoke, toke, scream and yell. I heard it. And all to ready to repeat. Vent and get break. I'll take it and most likely still like you. So nut or not. Fuck the ain.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire coffee and bud View attachment 4993805View attachment 4993806not to bad of a start to the night


Looks a lot better than here. It’s in the 40°s and rain . Jeff ever put some old Christmas lights in the fire and watch the colors ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean what kind of throwing weapons are we talking about here I can throw a spoon and stick it in the log lol


Primarily knivves and 8-10" spikes. Leaned some practical use for a No.2 pencil. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

And the song saids it all


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Few inches. Hehe……
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a few more...........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I'm a fabricator transitioning to story telling. Please forgive and the best I have for you if ever. OU OUI! Ha HA.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Need a few more


It’s amazing how much dirt already came out of that area. Both these piles are larger than they look, lol.

I gotta shave another inch or so in a couple corners, but it’s almost there


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the song saids it all View attachment 4993821


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Looks a lot better than here. It’s in the 40°s and rain . Jeff ever take some old Christmas lights in the fire and watch the colors ?


I use copper shaving and magnesium powder if I want pretty colors less burning plastic smell that way lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s amazing how much dirt already came out of that area. Both these piles are larger than they look, lol.
> 
> I gotta shave another inch or so in a couple corners, but it’s almost there
> 
> View attachment 4993824


I have dirt envy, mine is clay.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm a fabricator transitioning to story telling. Please forgive and the best I have for you if ever. OU OUI! Ha HA.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have dirt envy, mine is clay.


Mostly ledge and large rocks with great dirt in between here.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mostly ledge and large rocks with great dirt in between here.


Sand and more sand here


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4993834


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How deep?


I was thinking back pain...digging is the worst!

And my guess was pavers or concrete


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

And I am thankful I can walk among sheep unknown.
Disposable chianese. About 200 10" 5/16" case hardened tri pointed rods. 6- 60 feet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mostly ledge and large rocks with great dirt in between here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I am thankful I can walk among sheep unknown.
> Disposable chianese. About 200 10" 5/16" case hardened tri pointed rods. 6- 60 feet. View attachment 4993839


The one in the middle has potential


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking back pain...digging is the worst!
> 
> And my guess was pavers or concrete


Body......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The one in the middle has potential


My blade. Still ass heavy like me. 

But wake the fuck up people. Anyone can end your parade at any moment. You are not shit. Nor will ever be. And dollars are'nt absorbent. They aren't the quicker picker upper. I love people and life. et have no issue repossessing it from an unworthy recipient as Mine is being revoked. Be nice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Body......


You’ve been watching too much forensic files.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve been watching too much forensic files.


Criminal Minds or bizarre murders


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Criminal Minds or bizarre murders


I should arrange some payments towards chapters before I try to change online horror legends as they all get talked to and allowed to post their tough personas. Too funny and why not?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

I like killer siblings


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve been watching too much forensic files.


Was Marlin Perkins and natural decomposition in the glades. aHa.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2021)

He he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I am a sibling


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Just tired of perps and posers again. Be sociable or make a call out. I don't care what you are or why. And my defeating you does me no good. Stupid people.Fight amonst us and we fail.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I am a sibling


And does the other acknowledge?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


And my sibling is traipsing around north port hoping to catch a killer.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

I just awoke from a dabnap thinki


DarkWeb said:


> Body......


That was my 2nd guess...a body


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For you.....



Yep....time to start cutting wood...


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Criminal Minds or bizarre murders





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Criminal Minds or bizarre murders


First 48, NCIS and most of Bill Kurtis works too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And my sibling is traipsing around north port hoping to catch a killer.


A shard of glass or a splinter can kill. LOL. Post Victorian Herorosim please. Ho Hm I fear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep....time to start cutting wood...


Dude if you cut now it's just sizzle sticks. Gray and checked is good.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Damn. You just shut me down. Loading the nail with honey and baking to bliss. Get some of that and I I've seen that reaction. 

And for you posers. I pressed almost 12 grams from mature amber. Gt a clue and us poor people can show you fun. 

Peace and night. Still need synthetics to harass you. Woop Woop.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Alright people. Settle in. Be nice. As you never know what is out there or how you stroked it. If I would be dead before I could have a sentence hung for eternity a great many of you fools would see eternity. And my sanity spares you. Check your tongues silly humans. You know not what is truly out there. And pathetically only survival in my circles.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


God I haven't heard that in a very long time!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Alright people. Settle in. Be nice. As you never know what is out there or* how you stroked it*. If I would be dead before I could have a sentence hung for eternity a great many of you fools would see eternity. And my sanity spares you. Check your tongues silly humans. You know not what is truly out there. And pathetically only survival in my circles.


Stroked it  .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> God I haven't heard that in a very long time!


And I wish I could forget the girl. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Stroked it  .


But did you change hands and gain a stroke in the process? Better practice some morefor that chicken choking job at KFC.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Alright you whiners. I have to eat 4 pills and 3 gummy things to sleep and maybe wake up in 4-5 hours. And still with the sciatic spear in my back between my shoulder blade and spine. And that is but the phantom stuff. I hope a few have a better night knowing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2021)

You are ignoring content by this member.

Edit: Not you Dusty.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2021)

Show ignored content





oh hell no


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are ignoring content by this member.


Don't start huffing kids


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

That's good to hear that I hope you have a great day and I love you too baby girls are you doing today I have a few things to do in the morning and I will be there in a friend who is this for a few minutes or so to go......


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

I didn't do it...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Good morning everyone 
Ok I’m cold. I had my ac cranked. Probably 12 in here now


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

oooooo I may never smoke again


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Morning


Get it! @Paul Drake 

Yay rain........


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 24, 2021)

Early birds, morning

Yep rain..........

Off to work!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

@DarkWeb you have rain too? I’m afraid we’re gonna get a gator or two out back. They better not touch my duckies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4994235


What’s up Jeff?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb you have rain too? I’m afraid we’re gonna get a gator or two out back. They better not touch my duckies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

Trying not to freak out found out that my oldest son tested positive for cov-ed so right now I need coffee and pot smoking and yourself


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Trying not to freak out found out that my oldest son tested positive for cov-ed so right now I need coffee and pot smoking and yourself


He’ll be ok buddy. My stepmom is out at rehab already and she’s 70.
Get him to an MCA infusion center if you can.
Will be praying for you guys. Hang in there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> He’ll be ok buddy. My stepmom is out at rehab already and she’s 70.
> Get him to an MCA infusion center if you can.
> Will be praying for you guys. Hang in there.


And your dad?And thanks for that


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Trying not to freak out found out that my oldest son tested positive for cov-ed so right now I need coffee and pot smoking and yourself


Good luck bud


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And your dad?And thanks for that


My dad is doing very well thanks. Can’t keep that guy down!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

He has no symptoms as of yet so there is that but I will say shit just got real for them


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Morning.    






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you









SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Trying not to freak out found out that my oldest son tested positive for cov-ed so right now I need coffee and pot smoking and yourself


Was he vaccinated? If not get him to his primary care physician for Monoclonal Antibodies now, as in right this minute. Don't let him hesitate. They have been working on injecting them so in some areas now he won't even need an IV. Also if he isn't vaccinated add it to your calendar or alerts or however you do it so that you begin badgering him 90 days from today to get vaccinated. Natural immunity is not the same as a targeted vaccine.

Have you and your wife completed your vaccine series? If not get it done. I hope the course of his illness is smooth. 

PS Unless you have an N100 respirator and other PPE do your persuasion via phone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Morning happy Friday. 

I'm engaged y'all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

calling @Laughing Grass


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


I didn’t tell!!! Yay congratulations whooo whooo


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


Congratulations. It could have been me and you, Nadine. Lol.  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t tell!!! Yay congratulations whooo whooo


lol nah I knew you wouldn't. Finally got a good sleep last night, glad it's over lol.



shrxhky420 said:


> Congratulations. It could have been me and you, Nadine. Lol.
> 
> SH420


Some day you have to show me a picture of Nadine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was he vaccinated? If not get him to his primary care physician for Monoclonal Antibodies now, as in right this minute. Don't let him hesitate. They have been working on injecting them so in some areas now he won't even need an IV. Also if he isn't vaccinated add it to your calendar or alerts or however you do it so that you begin badgering him 90 days from today to get vaccinated. Natural immunity is not the same as a targeted vaccine.
> 
> Have you and your wife completed your vaccine series? If not get it done. I hope the course of his illness is smooth.
> 
> PS Unless you have an N100 respirator and other PPE do your persuasion via phone.


I believe it is Monday for our second shot and honestly I don't know but what I do know is that we are a little hard headed when it comes to going to Doctors


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe it is Monday for our second shot and honestly I don't know but what I do know is that we are a little hard headed when it comes to going to Doctors


Not on this hun, it's far too dangerous. Almost everything else you can neglect but not this. Who would we have to do our evening fires? Get in there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


Awesome!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not on this hun, it's far too dangerous. Almost everything else you can neglect but not this. Who would we have to do our evening fires? Get in there.


You are absolutely correct about that and we will


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


Congrats LG


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


That's great news, congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Congrats LG





curious2garden said:


> That's great news, congratulations to both of you.


 thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2021)

Congratulations LG


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


Congrats!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


Congratulations!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe it is Monday for our second shot and honestly I don't know but what I do know is that we are a little hard headed when it comes to going to Doctors


Thank God you are partially vaccinated....You just saw the grandkids so were exposed!! If it's their dad. Stay safe man...and I agree...I sometimes avoid doctors, but not with this one!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Congratulations LG





Rsawr said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!





raratt said:


> Congrats!





manfredo said:


> Congratulations!


 Thank you.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Congratulations!


So we need some details here...How exciting! How was dinner? I'm so happy for you. 7 is your lucky number!!

I just did a celebration dab


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So we need some details here...How exciting! How was dinner? I'm so happy for you. 7 is your lucky number!!
> 
> I just did a celebration dab


I was so nervous I couldn't eat much. She had been asking me all week why I was acting so weird lol. I haven't slept much or eaten very well this week, constantly thinking about it. I pulled out the ring after dinner and she put her hands over her mouth and said no.  Then grabbed my hand and said I didn't mean no. For a split second it was like oh no.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was so nervous I couldn't eat much. She had been asking me all week why I was acting so weird lol. I haven't slept much or eaten very well this week, constantly thinking about it. I pulled out the ring after dinner and she put her hands over her mouth and said no.  Then grabbed my hand and said I didn't mean no. For a split second it was like oh no.


 congratulations


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2021)

Congratulations LG, Momma & I hope you have many, happy years together.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was so nervous I couldn't eat much. She had been asking me all week why I was acting so weird lol. I haven't slept much or eaten very well this week, constantly thinking about it. I pulled out the ring after dinner and she put her hands over her mouth and said no.  Then grabbed my hand and said I didn't mean no. For a split second it was like oh no.


Woah! So brave... I bet you feel like you're flying!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2021)

Is that peanut butter I'm tastinghe he he


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

I turned the furnace on this a.m....60f in here, but the sun is shining now.

I just contacted my hip doctor and sent hip a copy of my spine ex-ray, and said what do you think, any correlation?

One thing, now with a little back relief from injections, my hips are killing me, especially the left one...But it could be my back.

I knew it...more MRI's   

I have actually been avoiding doctors the past few years, just plugging along with my old pm doctor, then Covid made everyone even more lax. I knew this was coming and that's why I sold my rentals!! 

Maybe it will force me to slow de f*** down!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I turned the furnace on this a.m....60f in here, but the sun is shining now.
> 
> I just contacted my hip doctor and sent hip a copy of my spine ex-ray, and said what do you think, any correlation?
> 
> ...


One little known thing is Inderal is better than any benzodiazepine for claustrophobia. It's terrible for a generalized anxiety disorder but a specific it works like a champ. Ask him for 10 mg of Propanolol and then add 25 mg of Benadryl. You'll do ok in the tube. Also ask them for a heated blanket and take headphones for music. Usually the MRI places have ear defender and some have music. Put part of it over your head and just go to sleep. 

If you really can't do that, look for a place that does Open MRI, you won't be in a sealed tunnel but you might have to drive a little further for it. But worth it if you're very claustrophobic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Woah! So brave... I bet you feel like you're flying!


I feel kinda weird, like i had myself so wound up so tight over nothing lol. More relieved today I think. Now I get to stab anyone in the neck who calls her my girlfriend.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> congratulationsView attachment 4994313


 thanks Jeff.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congratulations LG, Momma & I hope you have many, happy years together.
> 
> View attachment 4994314


Thank you GWN  We're going shopping tomorrow for a ring for me. That's not weird is it? Lol I want a ring too!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2021)

They recovered my daughters car. Found the next day, the CSing MF'ers stole it for the catalitic converter (she's 2 for 2 on having the cat stolen from cars she's owned ). Cat gone, ignition punched, wire ripped from under dash, & personal crap taken, From what we understand, they caught the low life CSing MF'ers but calling the police station for any details only gets you to voicemail, no returned calls as of 24hrs of leaving messages.
Insurance Co. has been great, we went to impound yard yesterday, released it to Ins co. will be at repair yard today.
Better outcome than I expected.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel kinda weird, like i had myself so wound up so tight over nothing lol. More relieved today I think. Now I get to stab anyone in the neck who calls her my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not weird at all, I think it's a sign of commitment.
Very important to me in my relationship.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> They recovered my daughters car. Found the next day, the CSing MF'ers stole it for the catalitic converter (she's 2 for 2 on having the cat stolen from cars she's owned ). Cat gone, ignition punched, wire ripped from under dash, & personal crap taken, From what we understand, they caught the low life CSing MF'ers but calling the police station for any details only gets you to voicemail, no returned calls as of 24hrs of leaving messages.
> Insurance Co. has been great, we went to impound yard yesterday, released it to Ins co. will be at repair yard today.
> Better outcome than I expected.


Why do people steal catalitic converters?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why do people steal catalitic converters?


they contain precious metals


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2021)

platinum, palladium or rhodium


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope the repair Co can find a CC in stock, if not it maybe a looong wait as 70 cargo ships are already lined up in the harbor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not weird at all, I think it's a sign of commitment.
> Very important to me in my relationship.


Good! My sister said it's weird, only the person who's asked gets the ring. I've waited a long time for this, I want a ring dammit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> platinum, palladium or rhodium


You would think they'd have to show ID or something to sell it. Scrap yards must know that it's likely stolen.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good! My sister said it's weird, only the person who's asked gets the ring. I've waited a long time for this, I want a ring dammit!


Yeah!!!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

I haven't worn my ring in years, I probably would have lost it because my job required it to be taken off when working on aircraft. Not a good idea to have gold on your finger when working with electricity either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't worn my ring in years, I probably would have lost it because my job required it to be taken off when working on aircraft. Not a good idea to have gold on your finger when working with electricity either.


I'm the same way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah!!!!


I'm easy to please, it doesn't need to be expensive. Cubic zirconia or cultured diamond are alright by me.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

15 carats of ice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't worn my ring in years, I probably would have lost it because my job required it to be taken off when working on aircraft. Not a good idea to have gold on your finger when working with electricity either.


I remember when that soccer player had his finger ripped off because his wedding band got caught in a fence. 









Soccer Player Posts Horrific Photo on Twitter After Ripping Finger Off in Freak Accident


Irish soccer player Kevin McHugh had his finger ripped off after jumping a fence to retrieve a ball and shared a horrific photo of his injury on Twitter.




www.complex.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4994355
> 
> 15 carats of ice.


Maybe a little smaller. I like solitaire rings.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm easy to please, it doesn't need to be expensive. Cubic zirconia or cultured diamond are alright by me.


meteoric nickel?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't worn my ring in years, I probably would have lost it because my job required it to be taken off when working on aircraft. Not a good idea to have gold on your finger when working with electricity either.


And too many safety video's of de-gloved fingers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> meteoric nickel?


Can't find any pics on google for meteoric nickel ring. Sounds expensive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4994359


looks like a crystal door knob


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks like a crystal door knob


It's what you hit people with when they call her your girlfriend now...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And too many safety video's of de-gloved fingers.


Remember this?





Loved the video


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel kinda weird, like i had myself so wound up so tight over nothing lol. More relieved today I think. Now I get to stab anyone in the neck who calls her my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what does your girlfriend think about going there for your first anniversary dinner?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe a little smaller. I like solitaire rings.


I'd do this if I do an upgrade. I could never wear mine so it sits in a box, meh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's what you hit people with when they call her your girlfriend now...


Shiv to the neck, have to assert dominance


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So what does your girlfriend think about going their for your first anniversary dinner?


I see what you did there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd do this if I do an upgrade. I could never wear mine so it sits in a box, meh
> View attachment 4994368


I like the look of princess cut. Why can't you wear it?


----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was so nervous I couldn't eat much. She had been asking me all week why I was acting so weird lol. I haven't slept much or eaten very well this week, constantly thinking about it. I pulled out the ring after dinner and she put her hands over her mouth and said no.  Then grabbed my hand and said I didn't mean no. For a split second it was like oh no.


Congratulations .

Some things have to be reconsidered in "The next stage".

T


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> One little known thing is Inderal is better than any benzodiazepine for claustrophobia. It's terrible for a generalized anxiety disorder but a specific it works like a champ. Ask him for 10 mg of Propanolol and then add 25 mg of Benadryl. You'll do ok in the tube. Also ask them for a heated blanket and take headphones for music. Usually the MRI places have ear defender and some have music. Put part of it over your head and just go to sleep.
> 
> If you really can't do that, look for a place that does Open MRI, you won't be in a sealed tunnel but you might have to drive a little further for it. But worth it if you're very claustrophobic.
> 
> View attachment 4994349


Thank you...great ideas. Our local MRI place is pretty good and they do have a few open machines, as well as music...I love the warm blanket idea. I've learned to close my eyes before I get slid in and keep them shut...That last one in Syracuse really traumatized me, with no sedative, no music, and they kept me in there extra long...and I told them I have extreme anxiety. It's a huge place and they don't GAF. Same assholes who did my hips!

I cringe even when I see tight spaces on a movie nowadays...so weird, I loved tight spaces as a kid...Probably locked in one to many times. and/or mental illness at it's finest!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't find any pics on google for meteoric nickel ring. Sounds expensive.


check this place: https://jewelrybyjohan.com/collections/alternative-engagement-rings/meteorite
the engagement rings are indeed spendy, wedding bands less so


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good! My sister said it's weird, only the person who's asked gets the ring. I've waited a long time for this, I want a ring dammit!


She needs to smoke a joint with you and your mom next time they come down.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And too many safety video's of de-gloved fingers.


I used to show those movies because they thought what would a fill line or capper do? Welllll look at that guys.

AND WE HAVE TO STERILIZE EVERYTHING!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> check this place: https://jewelrybyjohan.com/collections/alternative-engagement-rings/meteorite
> the engagement rings are indeed spendy, wedding bands less so


Yup, this one


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

to the dispensary Angel, they give treats


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the look of princess cut. Why can't you wear it?


Back then patients got all pissy if you lost your diamond ring in them, not to mention how poorly surgical gloves fit while wearing them. 

Essentially you took your rings off and pinned them to your bra strap through your top so you wouldn't throw them in the laundry at work. But even then I'd been involved in laundry excavation with women who still did that. I figured it wasn't worth the risk when you're tired and thoughts are elsewhere so I put it away. I could wear it now but I'm used to life without it.


----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, this one
> View attachment 4994435


I like the tension settings they offer.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Back then patients got all pissy if you lost your diamond ring in them, not to mention how poorly surgical gloves fit while wearing them.


Well that's probably because when you brought it up again you asked for the ring back. I think you have to let them keep it in that case...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Well that's probably because when you brought it up again you asked for the ring back. I think you have to let them keep it in that case...


Ahhh the old finder's keepers thing! Yeah I guess I was a bit of a spoil sport.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2021)

Howdy.....hope everyone is good.....

ok let me get this right.....did someone get engaged???? LG???? Wtheck........

and Jeff...get your second shot dangit.......

It's been a wild and weird morning....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> check this place: https://jewelrybyjohan.com/collections/alternative-engagement-rings/meteorite
> the engagement rings are indeed spendy, wedding bands less so


Those are pretty but way outside my budget unfortunately. I only spent $750 on her setting and $200 to set the stone I already had. I'd like to keep mine under 1k too. 


Paul Drake said:


> She needs to smoke a joint with you and your mom next time they come down.


I've considered slipping her a cookie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you...great ideas. Our local MRI place is pretty good and they do have a few open machines, as well as music...I love the warm blanket idea. I've learned to close my eyes before I get slid in and keep them shut...That last one in Syracuse really traumatized me, with no sedative, no music, and they kept me in there extra long...and I told them I have extreme anxiety. It's a huge place and they don't GAF. Same assholes who did my hips!
> 
> I cringe even when I see tight spaces on a movie nowadays...so weird, I loved tight spaces as a kid...Probably locked in one to many times. and/or mental illness at it's finest!


I had a crapload of MRIs on that stroke watch and I almost fell asleep. Isn’t that funny.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are pretty but way outside my budget unfortunately. I only spent $750 on her setting and $200 to set the stone I already had. I'd like to keep mine under 1k too.
> 
> 
> I've considered slipping her a cookie.


Do it just a tiny dose.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Back then patients got all pissy if you lost your diamond ring in them, not to mention how poorly surgical gloves fit while wearing them.
> 
> Essentially you took your rings off and pinned them to your bra strap through your top so you wouldn't throw them in the laundry at work. But even then I'd been involved in laundry excavation with women who still did that. I figured it wasn't worth the risk when you're tired and thoughts are elsewhere so I put it away. I could wear it now but I'm used to life without it.


clothes, jewelry you have to give up a lot for the medical profession.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

blue dream haze


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clothes, jewelry you have to give up a lot for the medical profession.


It takes some pretty cool people to give up so much just so they can give to others...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do it just a tiny dose.


Thought about it, but I'd be pissed if someone did that to me without my knowledge. 

My cookies taste like shit, she'd know something was up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Friday.
> 
> I'm engaged y'all.


well son of a b.....you did.......

congrats is in order......

.i shall raise a glass and some special space tomato just for u

if you need a minister i know where you can find one....js


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thought about it, but I'd be pissed if someone did that to me without my knowledge.
> 
> My cookies taste like shit, she'd know something was up.


Get a gram of distillate or hash and you won’t taste a thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Does it makes sense that the schizophrenic properties of concentrates make the organic schizophrenia better.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are pretty but way outside my budget unfortunately. I only spent $750 on her setting and $200 to set the stone I already had. I'd like to keep mine under 1k too.
> 
> 
> *I've considered slipping her a cookie*.


Liquor is quicker


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had a crapload of MRIs on that stroke watch and I almost fell asleep. Isn’t that funny.


Me too, on xanax. Pretty sure I DID fall asleep at least once. I've had many also. But without a sedative, nope!



Paul Drake said:


> Does it makes sense that the schizophrenic properties of concentrates make the organic schizophrenia better.


I'll dab to that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well son of a b.....you did.......
> 
> congrats is in order......
> 
> ...


Thanks @BudmanTX Neither of us want the spectacle of a traditional wedding. We'll probably do a city hall wedding then take off somewhere warm once covid is over.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks @BudmanTX Neither of us want the spectacle of a traditional wedding. We'll probably do a city hall wedding then take off somewhere warm once covid is over.


A tropical cruise would be awesome...post Covid


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks @BudmanTX Neither of us want the spectacle of a traditional wedding. We'll probably do a city hall wedding then take off somewhere warm once covid is over.


it's all good.....i'm just happy for ya......like i said if you need a minister, i know one....in fact i'm married to her...js


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too, on xanax. Pretty sure I DID fall asleep at least once. I've had many also. But without a sedative, nope!
> 
> 
> I'll dab to that


I love you


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's all good.....i'm just happy for ya......like i said if you need a minister, i know one....in fact i'm married to her...js


You trying to get invited to the party? ;]


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You trying to get invited to the party? ;]


yep...


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks @BudmanTX Neither of us want the spectacle of a traditional wedding. We'll probably do a city hall wedding then take off somewhere warm once covid is over.


I hear there is a nice retreat in the foothills of the northern California mountains... I think they have some bud there also... and some SWAG.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

Story time.

When I was in middle school, one of the places where students weren’t least supervised was the physical education field outdoors. It was your regular run of the mill school field…football field, basketball courts, and handball courts.

Well, the handball courts were particularly popular, since if you went to the backside of them, no one could see you.

So one day, a kid named Jeff Karnos decides to jump the fence by the handball courts. I forget why exactly, I think he went to fetch a ball. Well, he fell off the top of the fence, and those pesky middle school P.E. shorts they make you wear did little to protect his scrotum and he landed on top of a sprinkler, impaling his scrotum.

Now, the main issue with this was the fact that the sprinkler actually went all the way through his scrotum.The fire department has to be called and they needed to cut the sprinkler head off to take him to the hospital.

You have any idea how difficult it is for three PE teachers to wrangle up 2-300 kids? Well, they couldn’t.

So we all gathered on the other side of the fence to watch the fire department free Jeff and his nuts from the grasp of the sprinkler. It was pretty terrible.

Jeff only has one testicle now. I re tell this story at least once a decade to keep the memory alive. Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Story time.
> 
> When I was in middle school, one of the places where students weren’t least supervised was the physical education field outdoors. It was your regular run of the mill school field…football field, basketball courts, and handball courts.
> 
> ...


Tl;dnr


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Of course I read it and mf ouch. Imagine your vajayjay ladies?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hear there is a nice retreat in the foothills of the northern California mountains... I think they have some bud there also... and some SWAG.


honeymoon at trim camp?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Story time.
> 
> When I was in middle school, one of the places where students weren’t least supervised was the physical education field outdoors. It was your regular run of the mill school field…football field, basketball courts, and handball courts.
> 
> ...



...man, all I did was smoke weed behind the lawn mowing tractor, while the freshman I paid to wear my number ran my laps for the coach count. To this day I'm not convinced the man ever saw me, I got an A in gym that year and never once dressed out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> honeymoon at trim camp?


Or at the keys


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A tropical cruise would be awesome...post Covid


I've never been on a cruise. Disney would be cool https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/. They have a waterpark on the ship!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> honeymoon at trim camp?


I’d rather rub fire ants into my eyeballs. At least the trim camp part. Honeymoon sounds good, but not if you’re blind from rubbing fire ants into your eyeballs.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never been on a cruise. Disney would be cool https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/. They have a waterpark on the ship!


I’ve always wanted to go on a cruise too. My GF lives in one of the larger cruise ports on the west coast. For a while there, they had 7 day all inclusive cruises goin for like $500 a person. $700 to upgrade to a balcony room


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Or at the keys


She's been talking about going to Cuba once covid is over. They have 7 days all inclusive for just over 1k per person including airfare.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’d rather rub fire ants into my eyeballs. At least the trim camp part. Honeymoon sounds good, but not if you’re blind from rubbing fire ants into your eyeballs.


Definately never catch me at trim camp! Especially after reading that trim bitch article lol. 



Metasynth said:


> I’ve always wanted to go on a cruise too. My GF lives in one of the larger cruise ports on the west coast. For a while there, they had 7 day all inclusive cruises goin for like $500 a person. $700 to upgrade to a balcony room


What was the destination? Are you still thinking about doing it? I think it would be a dicey right now with covid.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve always wanted to go on a cruise too. My GF lives in one of the larger cruise ports on the west coast. For a while there, they had 7 day all inclusive cruises goin for like $500 a person. $700 to upgrade to a balcony room



When there's a weed friendly cruise line, maybe. 

Last time I was walking around the port area in Tampa they had dogs all over the luggage going on to cruise ships as well as along the passenger line. Putting me in a floating efficiency apartment building with that many people I don't know would take a truckload of weed to calm my nerves. Also hate alcohol, which is 99.999% or the cruise experience as I understand it. So an all green leaf tour to Jamaica with a QP in the room, I'm in. Toss the open bar overboard and put in a juice bar - hooka lounge.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> When there's a weed friendly cruise line, maybe.
> 
> Last time I was walking around the port area in Tampa they had dogs all over the luggage going on to cruise ships as well as along the passenger line. Putting me in a floating efficiency apartment building with that many people I don't know would take a truckload of weed to calm my nerves. Also hate alcohol, which is 99.999% or the cruise experience as I understand it. So an all green leaf tour to Jamaica with a QP in the room, I'm in. Toss the open bar overboard and put in a juice bar - hooka lounge.


I did extensive research into weed on cruises. If you take a weed vape, and smoke it in the smoking areas on ship, it seems to be pretty safe. The instances I heard of people getting caught, they were fined $500, but no further action was taken.

Just make sure you get rid of whatever you had before the end of the cruise. That’s where most of the danger lies, when going back through customs into the US


that being said, this is exactly why I haven’t taken a cruise yet. Not weed friendly


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definately never catch me at trim camp! Especially after reading that trim bitch article lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the destination? Are you still thinking about doing it? I think it would be a dicey right now with covid.


I wouldn’t go until after covid, or after I get the next booster shot for Johnson and Johnson AND the _world_ is in case decline.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd rather fly to where I want to be than to be stuck in the bowels of a ship.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't find any pics on google for meteoric nickel ring. Sounds expensive.


Search term meteorite
Most come from Gibeon, a Namibian find with a striking Widmanstätten pattern, those crystal domains like weathered galvanized.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I did extensive research into weed on cruises. If you take a weed vape, and smoke it in the smoking areas on ship, it seems to be pretty safe. The instances I heard of people getting caught, they were fined $500, but no further action was taken.
> 
> Just make sure you get rid of whatever you had before the end of the cruise. That’s where most of the danger lies, when going back through customs into the US
> 
> ...


I've just resigned myself to the fact that vacations will be dry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Search term meteorite
> Most come from Gibeon, a Namibian find with a striking Widmanstätten pattern, those crystal domains like weathered galvanized.


Almost looks like well worn carbon fiber. I'd wear a band like that!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost looks like well worn carbon fiber. I'd wear a band like that!


It is especially cool because that nickel-iron is probably older than our planet.

I used to bring a meteorite sample to my chemistry class and quip that here was the oldest thing in (Rural) County.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've just resigned myself to the fact that vacations will be dry.


Yeah, I can’t stop smoking weed for even a day. Pretty sad.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've just resigned myself to the fact that vacations will be dry.



I just gave up on vacations and fly at home. There are a few trips I want to take, the carribean, Burning Man, maybe Amsterdam but that's about it. There's no legal marijuana reciprocity over state lines, so once I cross state lines in any direction my MMJ card isn't worth the plastic it's printed on. I'd have to fly to rec-legal state because most medical states don't even accept other states cards. It's a cluster-fark of laws that don't agree. 

Toss in maritime laws when it comes to cruises and I'm not even interested. I'd rather get so loaded on edibles my brain turns to pudding for the duration of the flight and land somewhere rec-legal than try and navigate on land or sea with the supply necessary to keep me functioning. No matter what state you're in, get caught traveling with my 2-week supply it's way over what most places consider "personal supply."


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've just resigned myself to the fact that vacations will be dry.


Not unless you come to Florida to my house. St. Pete beach is rated one or two of all beaches baby.
Sanibel island for shelling. Jet skis and kayaks at honeymoon beach


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2021)

I got a card good in any state that’s medical is the best thing about mmj.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clothes, jewelry you have to give up a lot for the medical profession.


But in return you get to go to work in pajamas and play with knives and powertools. Seems like winning to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is especially cool because that nickel-iron is probably older than our planet.
> 
> I used to bring a meteorite sample to my chemistry class and quip that here was the oldest thing in (Rural) County.


Do you think the iron in it would eventually start to rust? 


Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I can’t stop smoking weed for even a day. Pretty sad.


I was okay with no smoking. Falling asleep was really hard tho. 



RetiredToker76 said:


> I just gave up on vacations and fly at home. There are a few trips I want to take, the carribean, Burning Man, maybe Amsterdam but that's about it. There's no legal marijuana reciprocity over state lines, so once I cross state lines in any direction my MMJ card isn't worth the plastic it's printed on. I'd have to fly to rec-legal state because most medical states don't even accept other states cards. It's a cluster-fark of laws that don't agree.
> 
> Toss in maritime laws when it comes to cruises and I'm not even interested. I'd rather get so loaded on edibles my brain turns to pudding for the duration of the flight and land somewhere rec-legal than try and navigate on land or sea with the supply necessary to keep me functioning. No matter what state you're in, get caught traveling with my 2-week supply it's way over what most places consider "personal supply."


Bummer, it's weird how America is like a bunch of little countries within a larger country and nobody agrees on anything. 

I like our cannabis laws. You can fly domestically with a maximum of 30 grams legally. They even have receptacles outside customs at the airports so you can dispose of your weed before going through.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But in return you get to go to work in pajamas and play with knives and powertools. Seems like winning to me.


You had me at Pajamas


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd rather fly to where I want to be than to be stuck in the bowels of a ship.


@GreatwhiteNorth 

Don't want you to miss this ;D


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think the iron in it would eventually start to rust?
> 
> 
> I was okay with no smoking. Falling asleep was really hard tho.
> ...


Yes, meteoric iron is very prone to rust. Varnish helps a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You had me at Pajamas


IKR! The more educated I got more the more casual I could dress. All my PHD friends were all in suits and ties and dresses and shit and I was coming in, in sweats, showering at work, dressing in more pajamas and had a room with a TV and snacks and a phone number to order more snacks. I miss it

PS let's not forget housekeeping!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> IKR! The more educated I got more the more casual I could dress. All my PHD friends were all in suits and ties and dresses and shit and I was coming in, in sweats, showering at work, dressing in more pajamas and had a room with a TV and snacks and a phone number to order more snacks. I miss it
> 
> PS let's not forget housekeeping!



What LG will read......


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think the iron in it would eventually start to rust?
> 
> 
> I was okay with no smoking. Falling asleep was really hard tho.
> ...


You know where to go if you run out...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> IKR! The more educated I got more the more casual I could dress. All my PHD friends were all in suits and ties and dresses and shit and I was coming in, in sweats, showering at work, dressing in more pajamas and had a room with a TV and snacks and a phone number to order more snacks. I miss it
> 
> PS let's not forget housekeeping!


I took the wrong career path. I do have a closet full of nice clothes that I'll never wear


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> You know where to go if you run out...


I wouldn't mind trying that Nepali Pink


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took the wrong career path. I do have a closet full of nice clothes that I'll never wear


Don't you basically wear PJs all day anyway


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't you basically wear PJs all day anyway


Comfy is the new fancy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't you basically wear PJs all day anyway


Why are you attacking me?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Comfy is the new fancy...









Well then....I should be fine......


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind trying that Nepali Pink


I think it was destroyed in a series of small fires...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are you attacking me?


Sure.



But it might take a little longer than I thought....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think it was destroyed in a series of small fires...


I hate when that happens


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind trying that Nepali Pink


I was referring to this to get some free bud.
"They even have receptacles outside customs at the airports so you can dispose of your weed before going through."


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was referring to this:
> "They even have receptacles outside customs at the airports so you can dispose of your weed before going through."


A dumpster in which I would gladly dive


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was referring to this to get some free bud.
> "They even have receptacles outside customs at the airports so you can dispose of your weed before going through."


 thought it was an invite


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> A dumpster in which I would gladly dive


Zactly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2021)

Finally got a break......it's so far a good day here at the shop........


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> thought it was an invite


I have plenty more, not sure if any Napali is left. I have 4 plants to harvest soon.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's been talking about going to Cuba once covid is over. They have 7 days all inclusive for just over 1k per person including airfare.
> 
> View attachment 4994536


I have good friends that have cruised everywhere, and they said Cuba was really beautiful and a favorite. 

I've only been once, with these people and a group, and I loved it. I actually tried backing out of it because I hate crowds, but I went, and it was the most relaxing vacation of my life. I think not having to drive is the best!! I loved it all, the food, the shows, the sun, the water, a great balcony room! 

I booked my 2nd cruise, Covid hit, and it was cancelled  No wonder I'm bitter, lol. 

They have a great deal out of NY next week and next month...$500-600 for a balcony room per person 7 days to Bermuda. This is the cruise I did, on a different ship on NCL though, and once they ad their fees on the price will double or more, but it's worth it. 





__





Cruises from New York, New York


Cruise deals for Alaska, Hawaii, Bahamas, Europe, or Caribbean Cruises. Weekend getaways and great cruise specials. Enjoy Freestyle cruising with Norwegian Cruise Line.




www.ncl.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've just resigned myself to the fact that vacations will be dry.


Oh the ship I was on was weed friendly, we vaped openly at the outdoor bar, and even smoked a few joints on my balcony at night. Mostly carts though.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh the ship I was on was weed friendly, we vaped openly at the outdoor bar, and even smoked a few joints on my balcony at night. Mostly carts though.


This was NCL you say???


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have good friends that have cruised everywhere, and they said Cuba was really beautiful and a favorite.
> 
> I've only been once, with these people and a group, and I loved it. I actually tried backing out of it because I hate crowds, but I went, and it was the most relaxing vacation of my life. I think not having to drive is the best!! I loved it all, the food, the shows, the sun, the water, a great balcony room!
> 
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This was NCL you say???


Yes....and there was close to 6,000 people on board with crew, but the only time it ever felt crowded was departing. They have a few adult only bars outdoors with smoking permitted. We would vape there or in our balcony rooms. 

This was the ship. 





__





Norwegian Escape Cruise Ship | Norwegian Escape Deck Plans | Norwegian Cruise Line


Take a Caribbean cruise or Transatlantic cruise on our newest ship Norwegian Escape. View Deck Plans for Norwegian Escape as well as available amenities.




www.ncl.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the look of princess cut. Why can't you wear it?


I think that's an emerald cut but I don't really do jewelry.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes....and there was close to 6,000 people on board with crew, but the only time it ever felt crowded was departing. They have a few adult only bars outdoors with smoking permitted. We would vape there or in our balcony rooms.
> 
> This was the ship.
> 
> ...


You know I've never taken a cruise because crowds. What you write about them makes them sound not horrible


----------



## twalte (Sep 24, 2021)

I love a wake and bake as much as anyone, but I must say that fresh home-roasted coffee elevates the experience even more. If you’ve never considered it, roasting coffee is a great hobby that complements growing and smoking. Just sharing what works for me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2021)

twalte said:


> I love a wake and bake as much as anyone, but I must say that fresh home-roasted coffee elevates the experience even more. If you’ve never considered it, roasting coffee is a great hobby that complements growing and smoking. Just sharing what works for me.


what's up with all the electronics?


----------



## twalte (Sep 24, 2021)

Those are home coffee roasters…..
the computer measures the bean temperature over time and the rate of temperature increase. It’s not a necessary part of roasting, but adds to the fun.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Good morning. First    

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2021)

Morning @shrxhky420


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 25, 2021)

Wakey wakey eggs and bakey.

Good rainy morning


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

I got up earlier yesterday...
Then I got stoned again.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2021)

I usually don’t vape for the first couple hours or so, I check news and weather, check interesting stuff and do my morning exercises (100 full knee bends) and take the Wiener Dog sisters out and feed em. Usually 2 to 4 hours before I bake.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

Took thousands of knee bends before this bowl...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi beautiful.

I know why the wife bought fleece for us a few days ago! The heat went on in the house but I had the window ac cranked. I can just now feel my feet.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2021)

California Cannon F2 test vape, was chopped Monday, in Vapor Genie Aluminum. Yeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Morning


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

Whats for breakfast? I've been eating off paper plates and sticks for the last week.
I need eggs.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4995005


Looks like he has my Mr Coffee.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

Found some raisin bread, baby potatoes, bacon and cheddar...i'm good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4995005


Can you feel my feet yet?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

Now I'm cold too, more coffee!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you feel my feet yet?
> View attachment 4995026


It was 48° this morning.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I usually don’t vape for the first couple hours or so, I check news and weather, check interesting stuff and do my morning exercises (100 full knee bends) and take the *Wiener Dog sisters* out and feed em. Usually 2 to 4 hours before I bake.


You have Wieners and we have no pictures! I cry foul, calling @BobBitchen for a ruling!

Good morning


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was 48° this morning.......


My bones usually ache till March when it gets like that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2021)

Good hot coffee weather, friends.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My bones usually ache till March when it gets like that


Usually much colder here in March. I love it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2021)

You know I love a good wiener pic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Usually much colder here in March. I love it.


Well you are demented he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

Well Captain Kirk gets to go to space finally


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well you are demented he he he ha ha ha he


Jeff I can only take off so many clothes when it gets hot.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Jeff I can only take off so many clothes when it gets hot.....


I do remember Tales of you saying you have no clothes on in the winter either


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Jeff I can only take off so many clothes when it gets hot.....





Jeffislovinlife said:


> I do remember Tales of you saying you have no clothes on in the winter either


Clothes are for people who hate comfort...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I do remember Tales of you saying you have no clothes on in the winter either


I can make it hot in the winter too......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can make it hot in the winter too......


Like with habaneros?


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2021)

What a way to start the day.

Scrambled eggs, bacon and toast with Dragon Fruit budder and mixed berry jam.
With a spritz of Snow Temple tincture to wash it down.







Blueberry Hashplant and Blackberry Wedding Cake lined up for the mid day activities.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Bugs Bunny is on btw


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like with habaneros?


And wood


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can make it hot in the winter too......


How’s the peppers and juice doing? Crab crab crab


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s the peppers and juice doing? Crab crab crab


I ate those. And still have lots on the plants. Don't really know what to do with them all. Well I have a few ideas.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

Breakfast is ready.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast is ready.
> View attachment 4995089


vs camping food all week


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I ate those. And still have lots on the plants. Don't really know what to do with them all. Well I have a few ideas.


Drunken crab cakes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Drunken crab cakes?


Hot peppers. I never did the crab. I still want scallops.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot peppers. I never did the crab. I still want scallops.....


I think season is over here. Maybe no though. I keep trying to get the wife to go out in the seagrass and get us some.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

More coffee and baking is required


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

The frying pan is warming and I just did 2 warming dabs myself...Going to cook up some bacon and eggs next, and figure out what to do today. 

I know I need to squeeze a few buds first

Cold here too...I turned the heat on when KI went to bed at 1 am though so it's comfy



Jeffislovinlife said:


> More coffee and *bacon* is requiredView attachment 4995101


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Working on cup #2, been up since 5:30 for some stupid reason. Gonna have to make some smokes soon. Had to shut off the fan in the back door, a little chilly at the moment, still headed to about 90 though. Smoke was bad last evening, breeze kicked in and moved it out.
Mornin.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot peppers. I never did the crab. I still want scallops.....


I found some decent scallops on a stick the other day.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

Your eggs are up, enjoy!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I found some decent scallops on a stick the other day.
> View attachment 4995109


But were they free?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Elvira Just Came Out, and Has Been in a 19-Year Romance With a Hot Butch


Cassandra Peterson, the woman behind the iconic bouffant, told all in a new memoir.




www.them.us


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Elvira Just Came Out, and Has Been in a 19-Year Romance With a Hot Butch
> 
> 
> Cassandra Peterson, the woman behind the iconic bouffant, told all in a new memoir.
> ...


Can I love this? I knew it anyway. Gaydar is real.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But were they free?


Those sure weren't. Season opens Dec 1 for local waters.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I ate those. And still have lots on the plants. Don't really know what to do with them all. Well I have a few ideas.


Escabeche


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2021)

What the fuck, people!? This is absolutely unacceptable!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck, people!? This is absolutely unacceptable!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck, people!? This is absolutely unacceptable!!



Yeah, I scream that into the nebulous void that is my coffee every morning too.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck, people!? This is absolutely unacceptable!!


Have a dab good sir, and tell us about it


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2021)

I want more bacon


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I ate those. And still have lots on the plants. Don't really know what to do with them all. Well I have a few ideas.


Dry the extras; they will store well and can be used for all sorts of stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want more bacon


bacon flavor dabs. It could be done. 











This Weed Bacon Is The Best Edible Ever • Green Rush Daily


If you’re a bacon-lover, and who are we kidding, of course you are, this weed bacon recipe will turn you into a pot-bellied pig, literally! This recipe for weed bacon makes quite possibly the best edible ever. And that’s not just because of the unmatched flavor of the bacon itself. Weed bacon is...




greenrushdaily.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck, people!? This is absolutely unacceptable!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> bacon flavor dabs. It could be done.
> 
> View attachment 4995133
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> bacon flavor dabs. It could be done.
> 
> View attachment 4995133
> 
> ...


I’ve had some that tastes like shrimp at the Japanese place on the exhale.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

I love you @shrxhky420


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dry the extras; they will store well and can be used for all sorts of stuff


How are your little peppers doing?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck, people!? This is absolutely unacceptable!!




Or just a dab?

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you @shrxhky420


Love you too! I feel all warm and fuzzy now.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4995140View attachment 4995142
> 
> Or just a dab?
> 
> SH420


She’s cute


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> How are your little peppers doing?


Them fighting words. Careful. 
   

Good thing malt isn't mafia or anything 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Them fighting words. Careful.
> 
> 
> Good thing malt isn't mafia or anything
> ...


Chemical Brothers


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> bacon flavor dabs. It could be done.
> 
> View attachment 4995133
> 
> ...


Oh my!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Is it Saturday?


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Saturday?


Until tomorrow.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Chemical Brothers






Nope. Not what you meant, was it?
  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4995145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Just hope every body is in a good mood today


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> How are your little peppers doing?


In 5 gal pots


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> In 5 gal pots
> View attachment 4995150View attachment 4995151


No peppers yet? Mine hasn't been producing a lot this year though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dry the extras; they will store well and can be used for all sorts of stuff


I have so much of that too lol I still have a bag of smoked jalapenos in the pantry also. That's pretty much what happens to most of my peppers. Just looking for other ideas if anyone has any.....it's gotta be a side or something similar because I'm the only one who will eat it. 




That's just some of them


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> No peppers yet? Mine hasn't been producing a lot this year though.


They just began flowering maybe 2 weeks ago; the 2nd pic dead center is a flower out of focus lol. I'll over winter them in the greenhouse and they should kick ass next spring


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

I have five habanero plants like this.......there's so many hiding in there.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They just began flowering maybe 2 weeks ago; the 2nd pic dead center is a flower out of focus lol. I'll over winter them in the greenhouse and they should kick ass next spring


I bring mine in the house every winter, it doesn't like not having enough light but it comes back strong in the spring. I like how the flowers are green tinged. You have to munch one down once you get them, for science...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

I only have two jalapeno plants with maybe 50 or so on them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I only have two jalapeno plants with maybe 50 or so on them.


I want some scotch bonnet peppers. Had Jamaican Scotch Bonnet ketchup that was to die for.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want some scotch bonnet peppers. Had Jamaican Scotch Bonnet ketchup that was to die for.


Well if ya want any habaneros........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2021)

HEEEEEEEEEY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!

Errands done for the day before 9am!!

Wooooot!


Now I just get to get high and hang out with my kiddo all day. Life is goooooooood!





Happy Saturday my marvelous misfits!!! I love you all!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> HEEEEEEEEEY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Errands done for the day before 9am!!
> 
> ...


I love you too. Have a nice day! I wrapped up a bunch of art work and getting ready to move. Now I am soaking in the tub contemplating life.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2021)

My Hab plant is puttin' out


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> HEEEEEEEEEY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Errands done for the day before 9am!!
> 
> ...


What’s up little monster?
Sounds like a terrific day.
I’m trying to figure out why I can’t see thru binoculars.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well if ya want any habaneros........


Do you know how to make ketchup?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you know how to make ketchup?


I have, once or twice.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m trying to figure out why I can’t see thru binoculars.


Take the caps off?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Take the caps off?


I thought thats how you made ketchup…


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

I went out and worked on my outdoor plant. I trimmed a bazillion fan leaves off. It was knocked over again, this time snapping a few branches. Some were taped, one is drying in my garage. I propped it back up, tied it up, and gave it a good drink of tea. The next week looks nice, hopefully I can fatten it up a tad more. Oh and of course I did find a wee bit of rot, but that's removed. 

I don't count on a thing outdoors, but I hope I can at least harvest this 1 plant to reward my efforts a little.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I thought thats how you made ketchup…


That's how you POUR it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2021)

Hot day.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)

Hopefully you are having a fun night Fire it up


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot day.....
> View attachment 4995392


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 4995489View attachment 4995490


Firedog


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2021)

HI

Literally


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2021)

Good morning    

Not sure why I'm up but here I am. 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Not sure why I'm up but here I am.
> 
> SH420


Good morning beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Not sure why I'm up but here I am.
> 
> SH420


You work so hard hun you should sleep in. Oh well HIGH!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Good morning! Soon it will be chilly people ;D


Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful


Good morning hun. I hope today is a good day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! Soon it will be chilly people ;D
> 
> Good morning hun. I hope today is a good day.


Backatcha babe. Why are you guys up so early?
Check out status section, we’ve got a murderer lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Backatcha babe. Why are you guys up so early?
> Check out status section, we’ve got a murderer lol


What's the status section?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! Soon it will be chilly people ;D


Not if we rebel and stay under the covers all day :] 
Puppy is warm...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not if we rebel and stay under the covers all day :]
> Puppy is warm...


They are deliciously warm snugglers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's the status section?


Status Posts Profile posts lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Status Posts Profile posts lol
> View attachment 4995751


Ok hun, I got the status section but I'm still struggling with murderer. It's possible I'm not high enough. I haven't smoked yet


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

My favorite way to start the day lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My favorite way to start the day lol


Murdering people   ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4995752


Whoa that's one very unhappy person. Sounds like he's growing meth, not weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4995753


Backatcha Jeff. How you doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Backatcha Jeff. How you doing?


6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking and yourself


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4995753


Good morning Jeff!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking and yourself


I just got my Covid booster booked. CATCH up Jeff


----------



## Er3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4995752


Wow..whyI stay inside!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Wow..whyI stay inside!


Everyone knows this site is owned by the NSA. You might as well go outside even your toaster is pwned by the NSA these days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

I want pancakes


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Everyone knows this site is owned by the NSA. You might as well go outside even your toaster is pwned by the NSA these days.


And China makes everything, soooo


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Everyone knows this site is owned by the NSA. You might as well go outside even your toaster is pwned by the NSA these days.


I wondered where that toaster came from. sneaky bastards...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

What are you doing @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wondered where that toaster came from. sneaky bastards...


It's for the upcoming toaster rebellion. No one even sees them until it's too late. They tried once before, now they are serious.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's for the upcoming toaster rebellion. No one even sees them until it's too late. They tried once before, now they are serious.


And the Tomatoes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2021)

Well then let's not forget the bacon and lettuce


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Oh shit that reminds me, I made the wife a big pot of spaghetti last night. Just for her you know.
I said put it in the refrigerator before you come to bed.
This is like the fourth time she’s forgotten and left a lot of food out over night.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 26, 2021)

Corn beef hash, cheddar cheese omelet, toast and coffee.

serving up!

Morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Morning






Nice day today. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s why I take those pills at night brother.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing @DarkWeb


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretending I don't have to go to work is a full time job this morning...

Whatcha up to? :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 26, 2021)

Use your demons, morning


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Corn beef hash, cheddar cheese omelet, toast and coffee.
> 
> serving up!
> 
> Morning.


Pics or gtfo!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pretending I don't have to go to work is a full time job this morning...
> 
> Whatcha up to? :]


Pumpkin picking


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pumpkin picking


Good morning DW. That's probably better than nose picking, keep up the good work.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pumpkin picking


Any good ones? Pumpkin bread is the shit. Mmmmm.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

I thought it was watermelon picking time?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning DW. That's probably better than nose picking, keep up the good work.


Morning. Yeah, we're going to a friend's farm. Should be a blast. How was your run?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Any good ones? Pumpkin bread is the shit. Mmmmm.


I don't do pumpkin flavor


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't do pumpkin flavor


Really? All squash, or just pumpkin? Like kabocha bread is a nice fun alternative...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Really? All squash, or just pumpkin? Like kabocha bread is a nice fun alternative...


Just pumpkin. Never liked it.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

Now I am just dreaming of Thanksgiving dinner. So many foods...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning. Yeah, we're going to a friend's farm. Should be a blast. How was your run?


Heading out shortly, as the weather cools I go later  soon I'll be able to go when the sun's up! Have fun at the pumpkin farm


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Heading out shortly, as the weather cools I go later  soon I'll be able to go when the sun's up! Have fun at the pumpkin farm


My step count gets lazy in the winter. I always have to pry myself up. Good on you for consistency.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or gtfo!


Sorry for the delay


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2021)

“and just smile “


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Sorry for the delay View attachment 4995793


Canned hash or home made? Either way it looks like breakfast perfection.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Canned hash or home made


 I did canned today, but it is crunchy on the bottom (the hash not me!)


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

I’m watching War of the Worlds. Not a Tom cruise fan but this movie scares me big time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m watching War of the Worlds. Not a Tom cruise fan but this movie scares me big time.


Do you have a good sound system to listen to it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have a good sound system to listen to it View attachment 4995800


Noooooo that would definitely put a damper on my possible dabber nap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m watching War of the Worlds. Not a Tom cruise fan but this movie scares me big time.


Tom cruise is a dork!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tom cruise is a dork!


You get some peaches yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tom cruise is a dork!


He’s ancrinimalogist too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

I saw a manatee and heard some gators this morning on a very creepy trail . Lots of squirrels
And a turtle .
Have a nice day, wherever you are ! 

A turtle as well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4995752


He's on vacation now - let me know if a rogue sock escapes the dryer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You get some peaches yet?


Pumpkins


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A turtle as well.
> View attachment 4995807


Holy cow - a Gopher Tortoise - found one & kept it as a kid in our yard, his name was Gomer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Holy cow - a Gopher Tortoise - found one & kept it as a kid in our yard, his name was Gomer.


That’s so cool. Turtles are so cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't do pumpkin flavor


They're really cool if you punch a hole into the top with a piece of pipe/conduit & fill them with water.
A high powered rifle target that is really fun to watch!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s so cool. Turtles are so cool.


Technically not a turtle, they rarely enter water - terrestrial reptile.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You work so hard hun you should sleep in. Oh well HIGH!


Morning. I do work hard. I have a new boss and he agrees. Too muc


curious2garden said:


> You work so hard hun you should sleep in. Oh well HIGH!


The last 3 days, 3 am wake up. Not sure what's going on. Mamashark just walked by the office. I could hear her mumble something about me working. 
It's funny, she loves my title but not the work that comes with it. 

  

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They're really cool if you punch a hole into the top with a piece of pipe/conduit & fill them with water.
> A high powered rifle target that is really fun to watch!


Is this your p word? You people hate the best foods...
Pineapple pumpkin pie for the win!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2021)

That was weird. Doubled up my post. Means I need more coffee. Or Marijuana. Or both 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Technically not a turtle, they rarely enter water - terrestrial reptile.


Yeah , they live in sandy burrows. Right. Definitely not a turtle .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is this your p word? You people hate the best foods...
> Pineapple pumpkin pie for the win!


No, I actually like pumpkin (and pineapple) - I was introduced to shooting them at a wild party in Illinois where the farmer had literally thousands in his field that he was going to plow under because of the market.

Most of those hicks had never seen anything bigger than a .270 / 7mm so I broke out the .375 H&H, .58 double, 500 and other "Alaska" qualified hardware & showed them how it should be done.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, I actually like pumpkin (and pineapple) - I was introduced to shooting them at a wild party in Illinois where the farmer had literally thousands in his field that he was going to plow under because of the market.
> 
> Most of those hicks had never seen anything bigger than a .270 / 7mm so I broke out the .375 H&H, .58 double, 500 and other "Alaska" qualified hardware & showed them how it should be done.


That sounds fun!! Daaamn.
Edit to add: you have the correct opinion of foods. Good.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Canned hash or home made? Either way it looks like breakfast perfection.


I have a corned beef brisket in the freezer, need to cook it up so I can make some. Love me some hash.
Had to put on a shirt with sleeves this morning and close the sliding door, only 57 out.
Mornin all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pumpkins


Oh well peaches, pumpkins. Tomatoes. Tomatoes


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a corned beef brisket in the freezer, need to cook it up so I can make some. Love me some hash.
> Had to put on a shirt with sleeves this morning and close the sliding door, only 57 out.
> Mornin all.


I bet you make great hash. Does the brisket come corned?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They're really cool if you punch a hole into the top with a piece of pipe/conduit & fill them with water.
> A high powered rifle target that is really fun to watch!


I did too many dabs this morning...I was picturing you doing this to a turtle, thinking "the savage beast!".....Poor Gomer  Ahhhh, pumpkins. OK!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh well peaches, pumpkins. Tomatoes. Tomatoes
> View attachment 4995845


I'm ready.......no one else is!


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet you make great hash. Does the brisket come corned?


Yes. Just a standard flat cut corned beef.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone ever use phototrons? I want one or two.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm ready.......no one else is!


I like toasted pumpkin seeds.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2021)

Made bacon and eggs again this morning. Funny how the chilly weather brings on the appetite. A few more weeks and I'll be turning on the fireplace. I'm planning on hooking it up to a thermostat this year to be more conservative, since propane has doubled in price.

Thinking about looking at a new house listing for sale today. An estate deal that seems like a great deal, although I'm sure there will be a bidding war if it's as good as it looks. I'm ready to move I think!! Gonna keep looking.

OMG, I was looking at a few condos in Florida last night. Prices have gone through the roof, and there is practically nothing for sale. WOW!!!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like toasted pumpkin seeds.


I haven't done that in years, although I don't carve pumpkins anymore either.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

@raratt corned beef ruebens?


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4995853
> 
> @raratt corned beef ruebens?


Not really a fan of sauerkraut. I'm happy with doing it old school with cabbage and a lot of mustard.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I did canned today, but it is crunchy on the bottom (the hash not me!)


It looked good


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't done that in years, although I don't carve pumpkins anymore either.


The dogs and cats get canned purred pumpkin when they can’t poo. Works for them. Just fiber and water really.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not really a fan of sauerkraut. I'm happy with doing it old school with cabbage and a lot of mustard.


Same with wife. I love it, out of the jar even.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Holy cow - a Gopher Tortoise - found one & kept it as a kid in our yard, his name was Gomer.


As in Pyle or Get Out of My Emergency Room?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Same with wife. I love it, out of the jar even.


Fried, yum


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fried, yum


On a pizza


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 26, 2021)

Just watched the local cat stalk and pounce on a mourning dove. Carried it away all proud... Think its still dove season


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Same with wife. I love it, out of the jar even.


The Mrs used to do that. She had a friend that made it in big crocks and they would steal some out of them while it was still "cooking".


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Just watched the local cat stalk and pounce on a mourning dove. Carried it away all proud... Think its still dove season


Wish they could focus on the pigeons like the local Peregrine.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wish they could focus on the pigeons like the local Peregrine.


Sharp Shinned and Coopers hawks love my bird feeder, they will cruise in low level between the houses and surprise the tweety birds. All I see is a puff of feathers floating down. I saw a mother teaching her kids how to catch birds on the fly, she would catch one and drop it for the kids to catch. That was cool to watch.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sharp Shinned and Coopers hawks love my bird feeder, they will cruise in low level between the houses and surprise the tweety birds. All I see is a puff of feathers floating down. I saw a mother teaching her kids how to catch birds on the fly, she would catch one and drop it for the kids to catch. That was cool to watch.


Aren't you glad we are at the top of the food chain?! Nature is so cruel!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like toasted pumpkin seeds.


You ARE a toasted pumpkin seed


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You ARE a toasted pumpkin seed


Talk about being toasted....I was doing laundry, and filling a bucket at the laundry tub. I decided to do a dab while the bucket was filling....Get where this is going? 

Dabbed and totally forgot about the laundry and the water running....went back upstairs, did dishes , took a shower...about 2 hours later I went down to throw the laundry in the dryer, only to find the water running. No damage, but I probably wasted 1000 gallons of water. NO shortage of water here but the electric isn't free, and that's a workout on the well pump.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone ever use phototrons? I want one or two.


I had one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Talk about being toasted....I was doing laundry, and filling a bucket at the laundry tub. I decided to do a dab while the bucket was filling....Get where this is going?
> 
> Dabbed and totally forgot about the laundry and the water running....went back upstairs, did dishes , took a shower...about 2 hours later I went down to throw the laundry in the dryer, only to find the water running. No damage, but I probably wasted 1000 gallons of water. NO shortage of water here but the electric isn't free, and that's a workout on the well pump.


LOL maybe you have a kid........

We just got back and the sink in the bathroom was still running


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4995853
> 
> @raratt corned beef ruebens?


That doesn't look like a very happy plant


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one


I had one for a really long time, for like 8 years. I grew my first marijuana in it .....Super Lemon Haze. It came in the mail from Southern cali and I put it together myself. Throughout the years I grew a lot of really good weed in it and came up with some really neat diy accessories for it. Eventually sold it to a budtender in Washington state at the dispensary i sold my weed to and where I hung my art at . Those things are cool!! peace!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I had one for a really long time, for like 8 years. I grew my first marijuana in it .....Super Lemon Haze. It came in the mail from Southern cali and I put it together myself. Throughout the years I grew a lot of really good weed in it and came up with some really neat diy accessories for it. Eventually sold it to a budtender in Washington state at the dispensary i sold my weed to and where I hung my art at . Those things are cool!! peace!


Thanksyouverymuch


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

That was fun.



Followed a side by side UTV with the jeep. We went behind a dairy farm up through a bunch of corn fields a few light trails and found the pumpkin and squash patch. There where a few tomato plants there also.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You ARE a toasted pumpkin seed


Since kindigarten


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one


How did it do?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

The cat wants to nap so I’ll be back


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanksyouverymuch


Do you have one?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How did it do?


I also had a 400 hps/mh over a small table at the time. A older friend gave it to me. I think I messed with it a few times for fun and don't remember what I did with it. I wonder how he's doing......last I talked with him was about a year ago and he had a stroke


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

Here are a couple pictures of mine.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

Weekend beginneth. Yusssss. Time to smoke bowls til I forget how to count.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have one?


I do not


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weekend beginneth. Yusssss. Time to smoke bowls til I forget how to count.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weekend beginneth. Yusssss. Time to smoke bowls til I forget how to count.


 bring on the forgetting


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> bring on the forgetting View attachment 4996182


I made it to 3 bowls and then took concentrate to save myself the effort. Flyyyyying.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 4996353


Good morning, Jeff and everyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Morning






Definitely wanted more sleep. How about you? Happy Monday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

But I don't want to


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the coffee didn't sit well. It's cooling down here nicely and makes for great sleeping weather. I could go right back to bed but have to take the hub in for his *Covid booster today* <-- @Jeffislovinlife and I don't even have to bait him into the car with peanut butter!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the coffee didn't sit well. It's cooling down here nicely and makes for great sleeping weather. I could go right back to bed but have to take the hub in for his *Covid booster today* <-- @Jeffislovinlife and I don't even have to bait him into the car with peanut butter!


And the trip to his favorite parts store


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the coffee didn't sit well. It's cooling down here nicely and makes for great sleeping weather. I could go right back to bed but have to take the hub in for his *Covid booster today* <-- @Jeffislovinlife and I don't even have to bait him into the car with peanut butter!


I'm having coffee for the first time in I don't know. It's funny out of the blue last night I decided I was going to have it. Hope my stomach can take it.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm having coffee for the first time in I don't know. It's funny out of the blue last night I decided I was going to have it. Hope my stomach can take it.


Good luck. Welcome back to the fold. :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm having coffee for the first time in I don't know. It's funny out of the blue last night I decided I was going to have it. Hope my stomach can take it.


Good morning and good luck!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, Jeff and everyone.


Hi beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm having coffee for the first time in I don't know. It's funny out of the blue last night I decided I was going to have it. Hope my stomach can take it.


Cold weather usually ramps up my interest in coffee!



Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning gorgeous!

I see you @Rsawr, good morning to you too!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

I am in weekend mode. The only good morning is one I have missed for oversleeping. How are you today @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am in weekend mode. The only good morning is one I have missed for oversleeping. How are you today @curious2garden


I'm good thanks! How are you doing? Any plans for today?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks! How are you doing? Any plans for today?


Glad you're good! 
No plans. Just right.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Sounds so good when high Well in my high state of mind ha ha ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cold weather usually ramps up my interest in coffee!
> 
> 
> Good morning gorgeous!
> ...


@curious2garden 
I did a soaking of regalia. Rain today


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden
> I did a soaking of regalia. Rain today


Sucks man... How long left in the outdoor season?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Had to pick up 10 bags of concrete at home depot for my brother on Saturday. I was thinking they weigh the same as a bag of soil, nope 30kg each, couldn't even move the dolly with 10 bags lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to pick up 10 bags of concrete at home depot for my brother on Saturday. I was thinking they weigh the same as a bag of soil, nope 30kg each, couldn't even move the dolly with 10 bags lol.


Who are you guys burying? Sounds like a lot of concrete...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Who are you guys burying? Sounds like a lot of concrete...


My brother is replacing a walkway at my mom's place. I wasn't supposed to be doing any of it. I'm not going anywhere near there this week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Who are you guys burying? Sounds like a lot of concrete...


Pros never forget the lime


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pros never forget the lime


I'll take your word for it 
You look great today Big Malt. 









Please don't dissapear me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll take your word for it
> You look great today Big Malt.
> 
> 
> ...


I won't, you're rather cute


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sucks man... How long left in the outdoor season?


When they finish or they freeze.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> When they finish or they freeze.


I wondered if you knew how long in days or months. I don't ever grow outdoors and never have. I haven't got a frame of reference. Sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wondered if you knew how long in days or months. I don't ever grow outdoors and never have. I haven't got a frame of reference. Sorry


I don't usually grow outside anymore.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wondered if you knew how long in days or months. I don't ever grow outdoors and never have. I haven't got a frame of reference. Sorry


Depends on whether sativa or indica; some sativas never finish outdoors in northern latitudes before freezing


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2021)

Hmmmm, what trouble can I get into today? Hopefully something productive!

Cooler outdoors but the sun is shining. 

My outdoor is about done, but I'm feeding them some finishing tea hoping to fatten them up a little, and I heavily defoliated. I want to at least make it into October. They need a few more weeks to be their best.

I need to spray my indoor with Regalia today too!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't usually grow outside anymore.


That's fair. It sounds like it's causing some trouble this season for a lot of folks. Well, regardless, I hope they finish with something. Good luck!


Singlemalt said:


> Depends on whether sativa or indica; some sativas never finish outdoors in northern latitudes before freezing


I have never looked up when the flowering season even would start outdoors here. So I don't know how long an outdoor plant has been flowering. So I guess it sounds like they start flowering pretty late into the year in the usa?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

should grow autos


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's fair. It sounds like it's causing some trouble this season for a lot of folks. Well, regardless, I hope they finish with something. Good luck!
> 
> I have never looked up when the flowering season even would start outdoors here. So I don't know how long an outdoor plant has been flowering. So I guess it sounds like they start flowering pretty late into the year in the usa?


In my experience, Central and Southern Calif, flowering begins around mid/late July when you can see the buds forming; the longest daylength is June 21 and days get shorter from there on. From there on it's strain dependent on how long development and finish takes. Indicas finish up faster than sativas. I'm chopping some stuff now


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Morning all..........i have a love/hate relationship with mondays..........

well woke up to a fairly nice 69F this morning, and from what the weather man said we have rain coming in at the end of the week.......high today 90F...

Coffee is up and it's fresh


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

I take for granted the growing indoors with no care for the sun... 
It must be nerve wracking to sit and wait while a plant tries to finish when there is moisture and cold to deal with.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I take for granted the growing indoors with no care for the sun...
> It must be nerve wracking to sit and wait while a plant tries to finish when there is moisture and cold to deal with.


it is.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all..........i have a love/hate relationship with mondays..........
> 
> well woke up to a fairly nice 69F this morning, and from what the weather man said we have rain coming in at the end of the week.......high today 90F...
> 
> Coffee is up and it's fresh


I'll trade you. Shorts season is officially over.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll trade you. Shorts season is officially over.
> 
> View attachment 4996452


You can shorts in the 60s....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll trade you. Shorts season is officially over.
> 
> View attachment 4996452


come on......we'll be in shorts for a while down this direction


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You can shorts in the 60s....


69° is my cutoff for shorts. I had the seat warmer going in the car this morning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I take for granted the growing indoors with no care for the sun...
> It must be nerve wracking to sit and wait while a plant tries to finish when there is moisture and cold to deal with.


Yeah. 3 yrs ago we had a freak rainstorm in late August, came out of nowhere. 2 weeks later I realize I've got massive budrot


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 69° is my cutoff for shorts. I had the seat warmer going in the car this morning.


Really?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

@Singlemalt you like nutella right? 









Lasagna Depot in Toronto is stuffing its pasta with Nutella


Ever wondered what a dessert lasagna would look and taste like? Well, Lasagna Depot has come up with a decadent creation that combines Nutella and ...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really?!


yea that's colder than it is indoors.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Supposed to be cool for a bit. Some marine layer floatin around here this morning (high fog).
Mornin.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 27, 2021)

Morning RIU . WiFi free weekend for me here . Had birthday party Saturday which was held at my first elementary school (now the township hall) sure brought back a lot of memories being there . Yesterday went and visited my nephew and the baby . She has her first round of chemo tomorrow . If she didn’t have the tube feed hose you would think there’s nothing wrong or had a surgery . My girls are still standing after the 2 inches of rain last Thursday, Friday, and Saturday . Thought for sure it was going to be a disaster but to my surprise they put on some weight . Supposedly some sunny days to come.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Here in the USA there’s a tag on every boat (usually in the back) gives you boat capacity and largest engine horsepower .


 3 horsepower. I don't think that's enough to tow people


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3 horsepower. I don't think that's enough to tow people


You can........just really slow


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea that's colder than it is indoors.


Gotta get acclimated or it's going to feel that much colder in a few weeks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3 horsepower. I don't think that's enough to tow people


it can, just won't get there fast.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey look what I found


Damn no tape


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

dang this one is still rolling.....almost like the one in iceland.....should be interesting...









Spanish volcano eruption intensifies and suspends flights


Eruptions on the Cumbre Vieja volcano on the Canary Island of La Palma intensifies, as flights are suspended and more evacuations are made while hot lava spews from the volcano and toxic ash blankets the surrounding area.




www.cnn.com


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My outdoor is about done, but I'm feeding them some finishing tea hoping to fatten them up a little, and I heavily defoliated. I want to at least make it into October. They need a few more weeks to be their best.


could You give me a short explanation of what you use and how .


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

ok for a WoW moment.....guess what dropped....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> could You give me a shot explanation of what you use and how .


Certainly!









Greenhouse & Ornamental | Marrone Bio Innovations


Learn more about Greenhouse & Ornamental | Marrone Bio Innovations.




marronebio.com




.

I use both Regalia and Venerate. Regalia is for powdery mildew, and Venerate is for bugs. They are both certified organic.

Indoors, I use them both as a spray weekly, from the time they sprout until about the 2nd week of flower. Outdoors. it depends of the year, but with a wet year like thuis in the NE, I am still spraying them in flower for a little added protection. It can also be used as a soil drench or a dip for smaller plants.

I mix the Regalia at 30 ml per gallon, although you can mix it up to 60 ml per gallon for problems, like an outbreak of pm. 

I mix the Venerate at 45 ml per gallon. And I mix and spray them together...and as I said, it's safe to spray as soon as they sprout.

It makes a great IPM, or Integrated Pest Management, for a few dollars per week. The plants also produce more when using these products, so they really pay for themselves. And zero lost crops, at least indoors. This was a tough year outdoors in many places.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can........just really slow





BudmanTX said:


> it can, just won't get there fast.......


The current motor says it has a top speed of 5.6mph lol I don't know how many horsepower that is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The current motor says it has a top speed of 5.6mph lol I don't know how many horsepower that is.


Better keep the wind to your back


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The current motor says it has a top speed of 5.6mph lol I don't know how many horsepower that is.


got me stumped......it can still bring another boat in.......just not fast....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Better keep the wind to your back





BudmanTX said:


> got me stumped......it can still bring another boat in.......just not fast....


I'll probably give it to my brother if he wants it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll probably give it to my brother if he wants it.


You can still have fun. And if you want to pull something rent a boat for the day. Little boats like yours are cheap. Anything that you want that's in the class of ski boat.......will be expensive. Both buying it and using it.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 27, 2021)

thanks @manfredo 



Laughing Grass said:


> The current motor says it has a top speed of 5.6mph lol I don't know how many horsepower that is.


should have a make , model and serial number somewhere . Should be able to find out what it is . Sounds like a good little fishing boat .


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll probably give it to my brother if he wants it.


boats are nice to have....js......they saved many of peoples butts.....


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 27, 2021)

I love motor boating and playing with canoes  .


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Motor boating with A cups is difficult.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Motor boating with A cups is difficult.


I'd figure something out


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Motor boating with A cups is difficult.


personally i like C to a D.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can still have fun. And if you want to pull something rent a boat for the day. Little boats like yours are cheap. Anything that you want that's in the class of ski boat.......will be expensive. Both buying it and using it.


I don't really see myself using it if I can't pull with it. They rent jet skis not far from here during the summer and you don't need a special license to use them. Just hop on and go.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt you like nutella right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd figure something out


Determination is key. Good job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really see myself using it if I can't pull with it. They rent jet skis not far from here during the summer and you don't need a special license to use them. Just hop on and go.


And if they rent 3 seater jet skis you should be able to pull a tube no problem. I don't know your boating laws. 

But that might be a better idea. Buy a jet ski. Your car can pull that. I had a number of them.........mostly stand-ups.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And if they rent 3 seater jet skis you should be able to pull a tube no problem. I don't know your boating laws.
> 
> But that might be a better idea. Buy a jet ski. Your car can pull that. I had a number of them.........mostly stand-ups.







__





PRICES | wavelinerentals







www.wavelineseadoorentals.ca





only two seater. They rent a jet boat for $75 more per hour. 



DarkWeb said:


> And if they rent 3 seater jet skis you should be able to pull a tube no problem. I don't know your boating laws.
> 
> But that might be a better idea. Buy a jet ski. Your car can pull that. I had a number of them.........mostly stand-ups.


I've never towed anything with a car.  backing up seems a bit sketchy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not hard. Some trailers are harder but once you get some practice it's easy. 


I'm sure you'd get a bunch of pointers on a holiday weekend......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not hard. Some trailers are harder but once you get some practice it's easy.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd get a bunch of pointers on a holiday weekend......


I do know the direction opposite going backwards... my brain doesn't work like that.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not hard. Some trailers are harder but once you get some practice it's easy.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd get a bunch of pointers on a holiday weekend......


"Ma'am may I tell you about your boat to impress you?" Came to mind...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Ma'am may I tell you about your boat to impress you?" Came to mind...


Get your car stuck in the snow and they come out of the woodwork to tell you you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got me stumped......it can still bring another boat in.......just not fast....


sounds like a trolling motor. Yes dear, trolling lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get your car stuck in the snow and they come out of the woodwork to tell you you're doing it wrong.


But it's cheaper than roadside assistance. All you have to do is remember to throw away the little scraps with numbers written on them once a month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> sounds like a trolling motor. Yes dear, trolling lol


well I didn't get the response I was looking for with the nutella lasagna.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But it's cheaper than roadside assistance. All you have to do is remember to throw away the little scraps with numbers written on them once a month.


need you as a wingman! How are you getting all these numbers?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> need you as a wingman! How are you getting all these numbers?


By pretending to be a damsel in distress  
I am like one of those ambush spiders. But don't tell the boys, they might get suspicious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> By pretending to be a damsel in distress
> I am like one of those ambush spiders. But don't tell the boys, they might get suspicious.


No! You don't do that do you?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No! You don't do that do you?


Nope...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope...


Do you get them to flex and touch their muscles?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Listen to Say Less Not More by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Say Less Not More


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get them to flex and touch their muscles?


Where would you like me to put this........your car! Where's the hook on your car? 

You girls and you're fantasies


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed.


Wait, Nutella in lasagna is ok LOL how does that work?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, Nutella in lasagna is ok LOL how does that work?


Lasagna-misu? The ultimate fusion dessert.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, Nutella in lasagna is ok LOL how does that work?


IKR! I was giggling in anticipation of the angry reaction.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lasagna-misu? The ultimate fusion dessert.


I was thinking it wouldn't be a classic Lasagna then. More say a Noodle and Nutella Casserole.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where would you like me to put this........your car! Where's the hook on your car?
> 
> You girls and you're fantasies


you girls? Wait I'm not part of this.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! I was giggling in anticipation of the angry reaction.


I think he's a lot more malleable than I am. Inconsistency kills my OCD.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you girls? Wait I'm not part of this.


Parse what he said, "You are fantasies" his id was speaking for him


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you girls? Wait I'm not part of this.


Got any dic pics


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking it wouldn't be a classic Lasagna then. More say a Noodle and Nutella Casserole.


Sweet sweet carb slop... mmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got any dic pics


Probably, wanna buy some?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Parse what he said, "You are fantasies" his id was speaking for him


Damn, calling it a day on a high note.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably, wanna buy some?


Price per inch?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Parse what he said, "You are fantasies" his id was speaking for him


I'm not changing it


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4996583


Looks like it's been recently polished.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Price per inch?


I dunno he's like 5' 9" you pick a fair price


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like it's been recently polished.......


the Di and ck appear to be different fonts


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the Di and ck appear to be different fonts


Might be an old font you're not used to.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! I was giggling in anticipation of the angry reaction.


I made no mention of lasagna whatsoever; just answered your question about if I like Nutella. New game, new rules


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I made no mention of lasagna whatsoever; just answered your question about if I like Nutella. New game, new rules


I don't like this game


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like this game


I much prefer cannelloni to lasagna


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Motor boating with A cups is difficult.


Inboard/outboard. Butt cheeks. Resonant.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno he's like 5' 9" you pick a fair price


Ahh...umm...err...what?
Sometimes I show up here sober during lunch and have no chance to figure out what's going on or catch up...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> sober during lunch


file under user error


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Ahh...umm...err...what?
> Sometimes I show up here sober during lunch and have no chance to figure out what's going on or catch up...


You too? I'm selling dick pics, you in?  I don't have a clue what's going on half the time either... just shitposting for my amusement.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

Knowing what's going on in TnT means your weed is too weak...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I much prefer cannelloni to lasagna


Me too! Hate when people use manicotti shells and call it cannelloni.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You too? I'm selling dick pics, you in?  I don't have a clue what's going on half the time either... just shitposting for my amusement.


'22 calenders?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> '22 calenders?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> '22 calenders?


?


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ?


Let me help out, it is almost October in 2021, new calendars are needed for 2022, those things that hang on a wall?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Let me help out, it is almost October in 2021, new calendars are needed for 2022, those things that hang on a wall?


You mean those non LED calendar apps that you have to manually swipe to the next page? And like tack to your wall?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Fucking millennials!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You mean those non LED calendar apps that you have to manually swipe to the next page? And like tack to your wall?


Software can be seamlessly traced to Papyrus 0.2


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Kids nowadays.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Let me help out, it is almost October in 2021, new calendars are needed for 2022, those things that hang on a wall?


is it a sexy firefighter calendar?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it a sexy firefighter calendar?


@420God


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking millennials!


Love you too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> @420God


He's pretty hawt!


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

I think the last physical calendar I had came from a Chinese food restaurant when I was in school.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it a sexy firefighter calendar?


So no skiers


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4996606


she is solidly abreast of the situation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So no skiers


Sexy firefighting skiers?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4996583


Somehow it always circles back to this!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think the last physical calendar I had came from a Chinese food restaurant when I was in school.


Got one on the fridge with different colors for the different people and things.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

That web looks enticing...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sexy firefighting skiers?


Hotness against hot


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

A cup.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> That web looks enticing...


Thanks.....


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


I can't believe you got me looking at sexy colanders during work hours, it's just needs a wet noodle in there.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4996607
> A cup.


Two girls


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Ahh...umm...err...what?
> Sometimes I show up here sober during lunch and have no chance to figure out what's going on or catch up...


Yeah, that's not important just jump in and start swimming!


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Somehow it always circles back to this!


LG brought it up.... not my fault.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I can't believe you got me looking at sexy colanders during work hours, it's just needs a wet noodle in there.


The pores, I adore


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4996606


OK, how does she keep those nicely manicured nails?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So no skiers


Wasn't there a Ski Patrol calendar one year?


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Two girls


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> LG brought it up.... not my fault.


Exactly. It is always LGs fault


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> LG brought it up.... not my fault.





Rsawr said:


> Exactly. It is always LGs fault


Wait, what? I didn't start this. 



DarkWeb said:


> Got any dic pics


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Kids nowadays.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wasn't there a Ski Patrol calendar one year?


There's many different ones lol it's the ski industry.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused... what I'm I being blamed for?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's many different ones lol it's the ski industry.......


Soft inside... aren't we all?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm confused... what I'm I being blamed for?


For being a kid nowadays


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

I give up, and I'm the blonde one here...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I give up, and I'm the blonde one here...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

what in a cornbread hell is going on in here........

what's LG starting now.....


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2021)

She's just rollin with a bad crowd


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2021)

Mmmmm, I might actually go out to dinner tonight, for a friend b-day. Maybe some prime rib, or lasagna, or a lobster tail. I think I'll even have a cocktail! 

I got the first mortgage payment on my student rentals I just sold today too, so another reason to celebrate!

I think dabs are in order 

And I know I'm getting old...I bought my 1st bird feeder today, and 15 pounds of seed! It was a retail therapy day at WalMart and Harbor Freight.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmm, I might actually go out to dinner tonight, for a friend b-day. Maybe some prime rib, or lasagna, or a lobster tail. I think I'll even have a cocktail!
> 
> I got the first mortgage payment on my student rentals I just sold today too, so another reason to celebrate!
> 
> ...



So you didn't get all cash when you sold the student rentals, and instead you're acting as the bank?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Go!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


That was weird.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking millennials!


Alien millennials


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4996606


She starts and puts out the fire dayum


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

@DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So you didn't get all cash when you sold the student rentals, and instead you're acting as the bank?


That was where my mind went.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was weird.


Yeah, you liked it, though


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was where my mind went.


Great minds, Annie. Great minds...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, you liked it, though


I'm gonna have to stick to wierd.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Creme patisserie is chilling in the fridge…next stop, pate sucree…


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

@Paul Drake @DarkWeb @manfredo

What black magic sorcery is this?!?


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got any dic pics





Laughing Grass said:


> Probably, wanna buy some?


Now I'm genuinely curious.

It is often a laugh to hear/see of someone sending dick pics.

The curiosity lies in: @Laughing Grass Have you ever received unsolicited dick pics?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @manfredo
> 
> What black magic sorcery is this?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


Good God Almighty


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @manfredo
> 
> What black magic sorcery is this?!?
> 
> ...


Ooooh boy. Those will get ya stupid high. 

I got some for my Bday last year. I had to mix it with rosin to really enjoy them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @manfredo
> 
> What black magic sorcery is this?!?
> 
> ...


I’m actually drooling 
Do you have my address


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Creme patisserie is chilling in the fridge…next stop, pate sucree…


Are you a trained chef?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ooooh boy. Those will get ya stupid high.
> 
> I got some for my Bday last year. I had to mix it with rosin to really enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 4996686


Whatdayamean? Mix?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Alien millennials


Millennialiens


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you a trained chef?


Le Cordon Bleu, classically French trained, I was a chef in a private country club from 2007-2017


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Now I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> It is often a laugh to hear/see of someone sending dick pics.
> 
> ...


Sorta, a boner through underwear once.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorta, a boner through underwear once.


Was it from someone here? HA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Le cordon bleu classically French trained, I was a chef in a private country club from 2007-2017


That's amazing. I knew there had to be more to you, nobody cooks like you do without training.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's amazing. I knew there had to be more to you, nobody cooks like you do without training.


Noooow it’s all coming together, huh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's amazing. I knew there had to be more to you, nobody cooks like you do without training.


I do




HA. Good concentrates


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Noooow it’s all coming together, huh?


She’s my Della


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Was it from someone here? HA


Lol not here, Anyone here sends me a dick pic I will mock and share with the group.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol not here, Anyone here sends me a dick pick I will mock and share with the group.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Noooow it’s all coming together, huh?


Could have told me heavy cream


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol not here, Anyone here sends me a dick pick I will mock and share with the group.


Put the dick away Barbie


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Lest not ye remember, I am a collector of dick pics from around the Internet. A Connoisseur of the Cock, as it were…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lest not ye remember, I am a collector of dick pics from around the Internet. A Connoisseur of the Cock, as it were…


Bad boys
Bad boys
Whatcha gonna do


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Put the dick away Barbie


Wait no just got interesting


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Wait no just got interesting


Sorry it’s in the drawer shrug


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna have to stick to wierd.


Go with your strong suit!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

@Laughing Grass ever seen the ones that change colors, like with heat? lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could have told me heavy cream


Cream is cream. Creamer is creamer.

Fairly certain in the US the FDA certifies that “cream” or “light whipping cream” be at least 30% butterfat. It’s cream.

creamer is…uh…corn syrup solids? Whipped oil?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Cream is cream. Creamer is creamer.
> 
> Fairly certain in the US the FDA certifies that “cream” or “light whipping cream” be at least 30% butterfat. It’s cream.
> 
> creamer is…uh…corn syrup solids?


What’s half and half?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry it’s in the drawer shrug


foreplay at the Drake residence.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you a trained chef?


I was so focused on the dab thingies I missed that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s half and half?


50%


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s half and half?


10.5-12% butterfat


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass ever seen the ones that change colors, like with heat? lol


Dicks? I've never really, no wait, nevermind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass ever seen the ones that change colors, like with heat? lol


They do that? damn I'm glad I'm gay.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Dicks? I've never really, no wait, nevermind.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> foreplay at the Drake residence.


Shhhhhhhh see now when I tell you these things you spill the beans?
For the Greeks in the house


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bad boys
> Bad boys
> Whatcha gonna do


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Shhhhhhhh see now when I tell you these things you spill the beans?
> For the Greeks in the houseView attachment 4996705


As in Thanatos the embodiment of death?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As in Thanatos the embodiment of death?


Hell if I know lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4996706


Who has a chub when they are being arrested and how does a guy not know that THAT is? Hmmmmm I call foul!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hell if I know lol


Next time do a better background on who you invite to the party, Perry!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Next time do a better background on who you invite to the party, Perry!


“Hell if I know” wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> “Hell if I know” wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Who has a chub when they are being arrested and how does a guy not know that THAT is? Hmmmmm I call foul!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Whatdayamean? Mix?


I just put a little bit of both in the banger. Its really easy once you get the hang of it. I use one of these deep bangers for cold starts when I want to mix things up.


You can get them on DHgate fairly cheap.
*Cold start banger and cap*


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Typical!!! If someone sent me vagenis pics, I would love and nurture them.
> Unless it looked like a turkey neck, you have to share that shit.
> 
> 
> ...


A vajayjay that looks like a turkey neck? I’m confused


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just put a little bit of both in the banger. Its really easy once you get the hang of it. I use one of these deep bangers for cold starts when I want to mix things up.
> View attachment 4996697
> 
> You can get them on DHgate fairly cheap.
> *Cold start banger and cap*


I’m into mixn


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A vajayjay that looks like a turkey neck? I’m confused


I bet you know a P.I. that could get to the bottom of it for you


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I bet you know a P.I. that could get to the bottom of it for you


I didn’t finished that course for nothin brother.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh this has to be about those canna caramels.




Metasynth said:


> Cream is cream. Creamer is creamer.
> 
> Fairly certain in the US the FDA certifies that “cream” or “light whipping cream” be at least 30% butterfat. It’s cream.
> 
> creamer is…uh…corn syrup solids? Whipped oil?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

lokie said:


>


As if I'd click on that from some guy named Lokie!! Nice try.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A vajayjay that looks like a turkey neck? I’m confused


Ever seen Trumps neck


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh this has to be about those canna caramels.


Damn I can’t find any! Caramel swirls phew, if only…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ever seen Trumps neck


You owe me , I just spit coffee out


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You owe me , I just spit coffee out


Gobble gobble


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

What’s this @dabbers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn I can’t find any! Caramel swirls phew, if only…


I think (bear with me, cuz I do a lotta dabs) Meta made a batch canna caramels. They looked amazing and inspired a few of us to try to whip up a batch. I flaked and forgot half my ingredients and Laughing Grass used coffee creamer instead of heavy cream and they totally separated. They still looked good though

Or maybe I dreamt it all...which is totally plausible too.



Paul Drake said:


> What’s this @dabbers View attachment 4996712


I dont know what that is but DAMN, I wanna try it!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think (bear with me, cuz I do a lotta dabs) Meta made a batch canna caramels. They looked amazing and inspired a few of us to try to whip up a batch. I flaked and forgot half my ingredients and Laughing Grass used coffee creamer instead of heavy cream and they totally separated. They still looked good though
> 
> Or maybe I dreamt it all...which is totally plausible too.
> 
> ...


Totally believable. Totally.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Paul Drake @DarkWeb @manfredo
> 
> What black magic sorcery is this?!?
> 
> ...


I want that


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think (bear with me, cuz I do a lotta dabs) Meta made a batch canna caramels. They looked amazing and inspired a few of us to try to whip up a batch. I flaked and forgot half my ingredients and Laughing Grass used coffee creamer instead of heavy cream and they totally separated. They still looked good though
> 
> Or maybe I dreamt it all...which is totally plausible too.
> 
> ...





Paul Drake said:


> Totally believable. Totally.


Yeah, that happened


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Creme patisserie is just pastry cream. In this case it’s going as the bottom layer for a fresh fruit tart. Pate sucree is just a lightly sweetened pastry dough.



The only thing I did special was flavor the creme patisserie with Tuaca, a butterscotch brandy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

damn you guys post a lot! Three pages in under an hour!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think (bear with me, cuz I do a lotta dabs) Meta made a batch canna caramels. They looked amazing and inspired a few of us to try to whip up a batch. I flaked and forgot half my ingredients and Laughing Grass used coffee creamer instead of heavy cream and they totally separated. They still looked good though
> 
> Or maybe I dreamt it all...which is totally plausible too.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Typical!!! If someone sent me vagenis pics, I would love and nurture them.
> Unless it looked like a turkey neck, you have to share that shit.
> 
> 
> ...


You and me both brother!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Creme patisserie is just pastry cream. In this case it’s going as the bottom layer for a fresh fruit tart. Pate sucree is just a lightly sweetened pastry dough.
> 
> View attachment 4996728
> 
> ...


Clever use of sample sized bottles!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Clever use of sample sized bottles!


Now the only thing is I don’t have a proper large tart pan…so I’m doin this in a springform. I have no idea if it is going to work, and it won’t be pretty…but it’s not for presentation, it’s for us to eat


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sexy firefighting skiers?


Only fireman hat required? My dick gets small in cold water. Ill rock the USA speedo.


Laughing Grass said:


> is it a sexy firefighter calendar?


I could hang a double mistle toe for october /november. Talking bout my riu chicks.Cheek smoochie smoochie


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Now the only thing is I don’t have a proper large tart pan…so I’m doin this in a springform. I have no idea if it is going to work, and it won’t be pretty…but it’s not for presentation, it’s for us to eat


I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I am looking forward to eating it.


FIFME


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks.....


Love you long time!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> FIFME


What does that mean?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What does that mean?


Fixed it For ME


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> FIFME


I've never seen that one, what's it mean Perry?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never seen that one, what's it mean Perry?


See above


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Only fireman hat required? My dick gets small in cold water. Ill rock the USA speedo.
> 
> I could hang a double mistle toe for october /november. Talking bout my riu chicks.Cheek smoochie smoochie


There ought to be a law against Speedos


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never seen that one, what's it mean Perry?


I’ll slow down for you babe


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There ought to be a law against Speedos


Men in speedos, yes there should be.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2021)

Speaking of Perry. It’s coming up close to my beddabperry time. Later beautifuls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Think my utilian pen is dead. Button just flashes when you press it five times


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Love you long time!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Speaking of Perry. It’s coming up close to my beddabperry time. Later beautifuls.


Sweet dreams


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I am looking forward to seeing it.


My penis in cold water? For shame! I said. I said, you dirty dog! RIP Norm Macdoo


Laughing Grass said:


> There ought to be a law against Speedos


$Stretch$ spread eagle minnesota disagrees. Flocking to me like a heard of seagulls. Damn Canucks


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ever seen Trumps neck/foreskin


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


Reported for making me think about Trump's foreskin.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reported for making me think about Trump's foreskin.


Dont talk about my micropeeen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Dont talk about my micropeeen


I'm trying my hardest not to.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reported for making me think about Trump's foreskin.


Yeah, but I avoided visualizing it until THIS post…




You really want an inbox full of my collection?!?? Don’t you?!!?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Very large hands..,....


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reported for making me think about Trump's foreskin.


 Not gonna explain this one either...


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Richard Cranium.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not gonna explain this one either...


We wouldn't believe you anyway


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Let there be fire


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

It's almost cool enough I could make one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Hopefully you all are having a good evening


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There ought to be a law against Speedos


I enjoyed mine.






The 3 times I wore it. lol 


Times have changed.
Maybe I should try one more time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Not just why the fuck but how the fuck?????????


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not just why the fuck but how the fuck?????????


I was gonna post more pictures of food, but I’m not following that act! Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I enjoyed mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last one is an innie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

All right I just got to ask what the hell do you type in the search bar whatever you call it for it to come up with a picture like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All right I just got to ask what the hell do you type in the search bar whatever you call it for it to come up with a picture like that


over shoulder speedo fat guy got it as the second image


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, wish me luck! Springform turned tart pan, don’t let me down!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

So far so good. I baked it with rice as a pie weight, then removed the rice and threw it back into the oven to brown the bottom. Now I just gotta let it cool and assemble.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Dinner break while the tart shell cools


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So far so good. I baked it with rice as a pie weight, then removed the rice and threw it back into the oven to brown the bottom. Now I just gotta let it cool and assemble.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996896
> ...


JFC this ^^^ is exactly what I meant. Look at that f'n crust. Eve with the proper pan mine would have something wrong, stick to it etc... you actually fluted the top in such a perfect way that when filled unless you look hard at the outside you won't even be aware you didn't use one of those tart pans because of the perfect fluting on the edges! INFUCKING credible. Man you do great work.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> JFC this ^^^ is exactly what I meant. Look at that f'n crust. Eve with the proper pan mine would have something wrong, stick to it etc... you actually* fluted the top in such a perfect way* that when filled unless you look hard at the outside you won't even be aware you didn't use one of those tart pans because of the perfect fluting on the edges! INFUCKING credible. Man you do great work.


A fork can be a wonderful tool…


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Dinner break while the tart shell cools
> 
> View attachment 4996933


U just had to make tacos huh












Thank you...white wine and a j.....  or a beer?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So far so good. I baked it with rice as a pie weight, then removed the rice and threw it back into the oven to brown the bottom. Now I just gotta let it cool and assemble.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996896
> ...


Ooo oh my. Looks good, raspberries, kiwis, and all other fruits i dig. Hope that crust held. Thumbs up


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

So it turned out pretty good. It’s setting in the fridge at the moment, probably eat it tomorrow.

The secret to a professional looking tart is the napaage. Napaage is basically a glaze made out of apricot (or in my case, peach) jam mixed with a little water then cooked and strained. It seals the fruit from the air slowing oxidation, and gives it that beautiful shine 

Before napaage




After napaage


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ooo oh my. Looks good, raspberries, kiwis, and all other fruits i dig. Hope that crust held. Thumbs up


Yeah, I’d say the crust held up great so far!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh yeah, the crust held up!


Well fuck yeah! I fuckin love when the fuckin crust holds! Fuck.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So it turned out pretty good. It’s setting in the fridge at the moment, probably eat it tomorrow.
> 
> The secret to a professional looking tart is the napaage. Napaage is basically a glaze made out of apricot (or in my case, peach) jam mixed with a little water then cooked and strained. It seals the fruit from the air slowing oxidation, and gives it that beautiful shine
> 
> ...


Any THC in that ?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Any THC in that ?


Lol no. But trust me, if I want to put cannabis into something, it’ll likely be delicious


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol no. But trust me, if I want to put cannabis into something, it’ll likely be delicious


That's whyI asked that looks great I'm wanting to learn more recipes that I can use THC in


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Good morning beautiful 
It’s 65


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Morning






@Paul Drake That's higher than our high


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ll watch this I’ll get higher then you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ll watch this I’ll get higher then you.View attachment 4997130


You're already higher than me


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're already higher than me


Hehe
What’s up today? Shop?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're already higher than me


I must wake up this way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hehe
> What’s up today? Shop?


Yeah, shop.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, shop.


Breakfast?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Breakfast?


I don't eat breakfast much. But I'll nibble on pepperoni, cheddar and nuts all day.......pocket snacks


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't eat breakfast much. But I'll nibble on pepperoni, cheddar and nuts all day.......pocket snacks


Ski food?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 





I heard the weatherman say the S word.......


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't eat breakfast much. But I'll nibble on pepperoni, cheddar and nuts all day.......pocket snacks


Yeah no breakfast eater here either but when you get up at 4 in the morning like i do, by 10 i’m starving for a lunch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ski food?


Yeah when it's cold I eat something. Keeps you warm.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> A fork can be a wonderful tool…


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> ...snip... It’ll likely be delicious


FIFY


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah no breakfast eater here either but when you get up at 4 in the morning like i do, by 10 i’m starving for a lunch.


Understand that brother early riser. Is it chilly your way too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


51° this morning  Bullshit!

Good morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the front door husha your face


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 51° this morning  Bullshit!
> 
> Good morning.


Yeah, we're looking at Lowes in the low 40°'s for the 10 day. It was like a switch flipped.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 51° this morning  Bullshit!
> 
> Good morning.


Awww there there now…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, we're looking at Lowes in the low 40°'s for the 10 day. It was like a switch flipped.


70+ on the weekend. A few more of those please. 



Paul Drake said:


> Awww there there now…


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 70+ on the weekend. A few more of those please.


Mid 50's to mid 60's here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mid 50's to mid 60's here.


Have your trees started changing yet? They're just starting here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 70+ on the weekend. A few more of those please.


LOVE VERUCA SALT


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have your trees started changing yet? They're just starting here.


Ixnay on his trees!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

he he he


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So you didn't get all cash when you sold the student rentals, and instead you're acting as the bank?


Correct. I owned the places for a very long time, and I would have got hit with about $60,000 in Capitol Gains taxes if I took a lump sum, which he originally offered, so to avoid that I owner financed, which is a little scary, but the guy gave me 100k as a down payment, and I have a clause in the mortgage called "assignment of rents" if he doesn't pay. I'm holding the mortgage for 3 years, during which I'll make an additional 25k on interest, and then he will have a large balloon payment at the end of the 3 years. So basically spreading the money out of a 4 year period to reduce my taxes and maximize my income. 

Plus the buyer is a billionaire investor so I feel a little better. Pretty sure he is banking on prices going up dramatically around here, and he's probably right!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2021)

Good morning, funky people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, funky people.


Morning, fun plans for your day off?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

Morning crazy people......how's everyone doing

woke up this morning to a muggy 76F......looks like we got rain coming starting tonight and lasting through to Saturday......high today 93F

Coffee is up and ready to rock

After Meta's little taco adventure last night....this morning...oh yes...taco's.......bacon and egg anyone.....and a little of the fancy green sauce to spicing up your day......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Correct. I owned the places for a very long time, and I would have got hit with about $60,000 in Capitol Gains taxes if I took a lump sum, which he originally offered, so to avoid that I owner financed, which is a little scary, but the guy gave me 100k as a down payment, and I have a clause in the mortgage called "assignment of rents" if he doesn't pay. I'm holding the mortgage for 3 years, during which I'll make an additional 25k on interest, and then he will have a large balloon payment at the end of the 3 years. So basically spreading the money out of a 4 year period to reduce my taxes and maximize my income.
> 
> Plus the buyer is a billionaire investor so I feel a little better. Pretty sure he is banking on prices going up dramatically around here, and he's probably right!!


The Manfredo Bank of NY


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, fun plans for your day off?


D&d tonight, cleaning a little bit.

You? How's engaged life treating you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> D&d tonight, cleaning a little bit.
> 
> You? How's engaged life treating you?


doing laundry... don't marry someone who works in the fitness industry and changes clothes three times per day. I know four person families with less laundry than us. 

Feels about the same, I dunno what I was expecting to change lol. Had to stop looking at rings, everything I like is way too expensive with the possibility of lockdown looming.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Good morning RIU . I come in here late last night and was like @Jeffislovinlife said . Wtf is going on and started chocking because I was drinking some water I had to laugh. @Laughing Grass you made my night and then the grub that @Metasynth whipped up sure looks good when you have major munchies . I love this thread.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU . I come in here and late last night and was like @Jeffislovinlife said . Wtf is going on and started chocking because I was drinking some water I had to laugh. @Laughing Grass you made my night and then the grub that @Metasynth whipped up sure looks good when you have major munchies . I love this thread.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> doing laundry... don't marry someone who works in the fitness industry and changes clothes three times per day. I know four person families with less laundry than us.
> 
> Feels about the same, I dunno what I was expecting to change lol. Had to stop looking at rings, everything I like is way too expensive with the possibility of lockdown looming.


Awww, but doing laundry is the dag the dogs get the best mischief. Does your one like to do a clean basket dive?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

yum....good taco's.....i'm gonna feel that later.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, but doing laundry is the dag the dogs get the best mischief. Does your one like to do a clean basket dive?


He hates the basement. He either sits at the top of the stairs and whines or brings his toy down and tries to get me to chase back upstairs.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU . I come in here late last night and was like @Jeffislovinlife said . Wtf is going on and started chocking because I was drinking some water I had to laugh. @Laughing Grass you made my night and then the grub that @Metasynth whipped up sure looks good when you have major munchies . I love this thread.


They give me munchies constantly. I hate them..


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2021)

Did indoor dining last night for the first time in about 2 years...and I'm probably good for another year at least! It wasn't great, but it was OK I guess, and it was my buddies b-day and he had a good lobster tail and a couple drinks so that's all that mattered. 

Weather is looking rough here! Need indoor projects today! and the next few days maybe...There's no shortage of indoor projects either, un fortunately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They give me munchies constantly. I hate them..


naw ya don't...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU . I come in here late last night and was like @Jeffislovinlife said . Wtf is going on and started chocking because I was drinking some water I had to laugh. @Laughing Grass you made my night and then the grub that @Metasynth whipped up sure looks good when you have major munchies . I love this thread.





Rsawr said:


> They give me munchies constantly. I hate them..


I wouldn't mind a small slice of that fruit tart tho.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Understand that brother early riser. Is it chilly your way too?


Just a little. It got a little cooler but far from chilly imo lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just a little. It got a little cooler but far from chilly imo lol


I had to close al the windows this morning, the breeze isn't warm. 53 was the low down here and 10 MPH wind. You get any rain?
Mornin, need more coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Just noticed I've posted over 10,000 times lol. I think I need an intervention.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just noticed I've posted over 10,000 times lol. I think I need an intervention.


I'm pushin 13K, I need a life...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind a small slice of that fruit tart tho.


Straight up fructose poisoning. I’ll be happy to save us. But no dabs @Metasynth


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Here’s to you  all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have your trees started changing yet? They're just starting here.


Oh yeah they are! Beautiful right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had to close al the windows this morning, the breeze isn't warm. 53 was the low down here and 10 MPH wind. You get any rain?
> Mornin, need more coffee.


I got outside to go walk over to the shop at around 4am. I thought for just a fraction of a second if i should grab my sweatshirt but didn’t.
i’m not complaining though believe me.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 28, 2021)

Sooo…I’ll cater the RIU meetup in Las Vegas. We will collectively rent a mansion on Air BnB for $1000-$1500 a night, and if fifteen of us pitch in, that’s only $100 a night…

Im thinking sometime in March. Maybe Friday March 18th to Sunday March 20th. Clear your calendars now…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Straight up fructose poisoning. I’ll be happy to save us. But no dabs @Metasynth


I've only had one banana today, I can handle it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah they are! Beautiful right now


Mid October is usually when we go hiking in the forest by Collingwood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo…I’ll cater the RIU meetup in Las Vegas. We will collectively rent a mansion on Air BnB for $1000-$1500 a night, and if fifteen of us pitch in, that’s only $100 a night…
> 
> Im thinking sometime in March. Maybe Friday March 18th to Sunday March 20th. Clear your calendars now…


If covid is more under control I can probably make that work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm pushin 13K, I need a life...


You've got two and a half months on me... coming for you. 

I signed up on halloween.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

well damn









Ontario's Winter Weather Could Be Some Of The Worst In 25 Years & So Much Snow Is Expected


An "abundance" of snow is expected so grab your shovels.




www.narcity.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Watching a movie with the family called Night of the Hunter.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

I just received a trophy for 1000 reactions .


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I just received a trophy for 1000 reactions . View attachment 4997264


One of us! one of us!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Watching a movie with the family called Night of the Hunter.


Robert Mitchum was amazing in that role!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So it turned out pretty good. It’s setting in the fridge at the moment, probably eat it tomorrow.
> 
> The secret to a professional looking tart is the napaage. Napaage is basically a glaze made out of apricot (or in my case, peach) jam mixed with a little water then cooked and strained. It seals the fruit from the air slowing oxidation, and gives it that beautiful shine
> 
> ...


I had to go look this up it sounded so good, and I see why everyone was raving! 

Wow...You are an amazing chef! My stomach is doing backflips right now!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> coming for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had to go look this up it sounded so good, and I see why everyone was raving!
> 
> Wow...You are an amazing chef! My stomach is *doing backflips r*ight now!!


My mind immediately went to this song when I read that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Robert Mitchum was amazing in that role!


Amazing


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

I never realized how much a ROKU can give you.
I watched that for free on Pluto, few commercials. It was $3.99 on PRIME? No commercials, big whoop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I never realized how much a ROKU can give you.
> I watched that for free on Pluto, few commercials. It was $3.99 on PRIME? No commercials, big whoop.


That's why I got Roku everywhere. They are worth it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Ok work's done for the day........who's with me?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok works done for the day........who's with me?


maybe later i'll sneak out back for a puff......i have one in the tool box


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok works done for the day........who's with me?


I was just thinking dab time. I got on the computer to look something up but can't remember what for the life of me. I'm sure another dab will help


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe later i'll sneak out back for a puff......i have one in the tool box


I heard an extended socket works


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe later i'll sneak out back for a puff......i have one in the tool box


 just a bent rod it is not a hitter


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Think I'm going to cut that one plant with the bud rot. Maybe I'll wait till the weekend. Never had it this bad before.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I heard an extended socket works


they do or a pair of snap ring pliers.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think I'm going to cut that one plant with the bud rot. Maybe I'll wait till the weekend. Never had it this bad before.


Is it close or are you tried of the fight?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think I'm going to cut that one plant with the bud rot. Maybe I'll wait till the weekend. Never had it this bad before.


damn, cause of the rain i'm guessing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

We need to know if Vegas is pet friendly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think I'm going to cut that one plant with the bud rot. Maybe I'll wait till the weekend. Never had it this bad before.


What's your plans for the plant? Extracts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's your plans for the plant? Extracts?


Compost. I'm not smoking that stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

I ate three tiny italian rice balls for lunch and I feel like I ate a horse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Compost. I'm not smoking that stuff.


I don't blame you, I chucked that moldy crop. I thought it was safe to do bho extract with budrot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We need to know if Vegas is pet friendlyView attachment 4997331


Have you ever taken Oden to a hotel or Airbnb?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Who's coming with me? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983598511546667008


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't blame you, I chucked that moldy crop. I thought it was safe to do bho extract with budrot.


Only extracts I would make is with a press.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever taken Oden to a hotel or Airbnb?


Nope not yet


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think I'm going to cut that one plant with the bud rot. Maybe I'll wait till the weekend. Never had it this bad before.


I trashed one due to PM, didn't get it treated early enough.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I trashed one due to PM, didn't get it treated early enough.


I was regularly using regalia. The other plants are mostly still fine. Just a very little bit on one. That'll hold me over (hopefully) till I get something else finished.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was regularly using regalia. The other plants are mostly still fine. Just a very little bit on one. That'll hold me over (hopefully) till I get something else finished.


I didn't read the doubling of the mix rate to treat ongoing PM with regalia until it was too late, live and learn. I only treated them once or twice because I never had this problem before.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I didn't read the doubling of the mix rate to treat ongoing PM with regalia until it was too late, live and learn. I only treated them once or twice because I never had this problem before.


I had slight pm before but only one other time I've had full on rot. When I was younger I planted in a area with lots of Japanese knotweed.






I hacked out a nice section for each plant and they grew great.........till flower. Not enough airflow for flowers. That wasn't even this bad though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope not yet


I've done airbnb with my dog twice. They both wanted a photo of the dog and a fee. One was $10 per night and the other was $100 flat. My dog is small, you may have hosts decline because he's so big.

edit out of curiosity how much does he weigh?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm bored y'all


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Checked up on the gales . Loving the sun and nice breeze.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Checked up on the gales . Loving the sun and nice breeze.View attachment 4997394View attachment 4997395View attachment 4997396


You Gon take us out on that boat you got ? Lol


----------



## DCcan (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think I'm going to cut that one plant with the bud rot. Maybe I'll wait till the weekend. Never had it this bad before.


I'm on day 3 of fog, just cut my first one but got off easy with just a handful of rot.
Mostly from bird shit and debris, rather than caterpillars.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

@Laughing Grass what program are you using to draw plans up for your 3D printer . I have a brand new cnc plasma table sitting here doing nothing . You would think that my iPad Pro 2020 would work with fusion 360 but no .  I would really like to learn how to use it . I went to college for auto cad 13 way way back in the day .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass what program are you using to draw up for your 3D printer . I have a brand new cnc plasma table sitting here doing nothing . You would think that my iPad Pro 2020 would work with fusion 360 but no .  I would really like to learn how to use it . I went to college for auto cad 13 way way back in the day .


What table?


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Langmuir crossfire pro w 3’ x 6’ table . It can cut up to 3/8” steel.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

It’s actually my son’s but it’s just sitting here. Made a few things for Christmas gifts last year and hasn’t been touched since .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Langmuir crossfire pro w 3’ x 6’ table . It can cut up to 3/8” steel.


System requirements a little ways down.




__





FireControl | Langmuir Systems







www.langmuirsystems.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

The free Fusion 360 is weird sometimes.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s actually my son’s but it’s just sitting here. Made a few things for Christmas gifts last year and hasn’t been touched since .View attachment 4997406View attachment 4997408View attachment 4997409


I feel like if any car could outrun the police it's a vette...I was in traffic thinking about this today...been playing too much need for speed lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s actually my son’s but it’s just sitting here. Made a few things for Christmas gifts last year and hasn’t been touched since .View attachment 4997406View attachment 4997408View attachment 4997409


Wait pause you made those???


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The free Fusion 360 is weird sometimes.


So it's like a cricut but bigger lol


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The free Fusion 360 is weird sometimes.


My son just ended up buying it . To many people using it for personal use and selling products so they changed how it operates last winter .


Cotyledon420 said:


> Wait pause you made those???


my son did


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 28, 2021)

I was going to throw it away, but I made a small tart with the leftover dough and creme patisserie. No napaage on this one though, or maybe later…lazy now


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was going to throw it away, but I made a small tart with the leftover dough and creme patisserie. No napaage on this one though, or maybe later…lazy now
> 
> View attachment 4997414View attachment 4997415


Is this real? I'd eat it but it looks so perfect it belongs on my coffee table as a candle or something lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My son just ended up buying it . To many people using it for personal use and selling products so they changed how it operates last winter .
> 
> my son did


There is still a free version available. You should be able to get it to work with a laptop.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Gosh that looks delicious !


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is this real? I'd eat it but it looks so perfect it belongs on my coffee table as a candle or something lol


Yes it’s real.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is this real? I'd eat it but it looks so perfect it belongs on my coffee table as a candle or something lol


it's real......he teased me with taco's last night........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass what program are you using to draw plans up for your 3D printer . I have a brand new cnc plasma table sitting here doing nothing . You would think that my iPad Pro 2020 would work with fusion 360 but no .  I would really like to learn how to use it . I went to college for auto cad 13 way way back in the day .


I use fusion 360 and tinkercad. Tinkercad is free and browser based. 









Tinkercad | From mind to design in minutes


Tinkercad is a free, easy-to-use app for 3D design, electronics, and coding.




www.tinkercad.com





You'll need a slicer to generated the gcode. I use simplify3d but thats 3d printing specific. I have zero experience with tool paths for cnc. I did a quick search and flatcam looks to be the best freeware http://flatcam.org/. You'll need a computer for slicing,


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There is still a free version available. You should be able to get it to work with a laptop.


Actually that might be the issue. He may have only one license for it. So you might need his laptop.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was going to throw it away, but I made a small tart with the leftover dough and creme patisserie. No napaage on this one though, or maybe later…lazy now
> 
> View attachment 4997414View attachment 4997415


I finally, finally, know what thats called, napaage. 
I saw some other recipes for glazes but it wasn't what I wanted after I tasted it.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's real......he teased me with taco's last night........


For one I felt the despair in ur comment lol

2 why do you always pop up when someone is talking about food lmao


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was going to throw it away, but I made a small tart with the leftover dough and creme patisserie. No napaage on this one though, or maybe later…lazy now
> 
> View attachment 4997414View attachment 4997415Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Summitry. Well done.
The big one had 13 Strawberries and 12 Raspberries, atrocious.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Naw @BudmanTX come back here...I'm serious every single time your like the munchie ghost or something


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Somebody post another picture of some food watch...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> For one I felt the despair in ur comment lol
> 
> 2 why do you always pop up when someone is talking about food lmao




and i like food.....it's a munchie thing


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There is still a free version available. You should be able to get it to work with a laptop.


I have no lap top to use and anyone with a laptop could plug into the fire control box and fire it up . I really just want a good drafting/drawing program I could use. I have a bunch of stuff in my head that I want him to cut out . @Laughing Grass i’m going to check those sites out . Thanks


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4997425
> 
> and i like food.....it's a munchie thing


Your timing bro I'm telling you...it's beginning to scare me lol


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I have no lap top to use and anyone with a laptop could plug into the fire control box and fire it up . I really just want a good drafting/drawing program I could use. I have a bunch of stuff in my head that I want him to cut out . @Laughing Grass i’m going to check those sites out . Thanks


Right, anyone should be able to plug in to the table. I meant the 360 is where you might be locked out of. There is a free version and if your son knows it already he can show you around it. But maybe your tablet isn't compatible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Your timing bro I'm telling you...it's beginning to scare me lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4997426
> [/QUOTE





JustRolling said:


> View attachment 4997426


Now we sent and watch @BudmanTX in his natural habitat as he waits for his next meal....crakey look at those bloodshot eyes. Lol


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Right, anyone should be able to plug in to the table. I meant the 360 is where you might be locked out of. There is a free version and if your son knows it already he can show you around it. But maybe your tablet isn't compatible.


I believe I can only make changes with my tablet if I had 360 on here . I pretty computer illiterate . A android or windows confuses me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I have no lap top to use and anyone with a laptop could plug into the fire control box and fire it up . I really just want a good drafting/drawing program I could use. I have a bunch of stuff in my head that I want him to cut out . @Laughing Grass i’m going to check those sites out . Thanks


Are you looking for drafting or solid modelling? You can't draft in fusion 360 or Tinkercad. You can generate a 2d drawing from your solid model in fusion 360.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Weed


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Weed


So what came first the seed or the weed


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> So what came first the seed or the weed


You old enough to be here?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

no seeds in my weeds


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You old enough to be here?


Not everybody has been growing weed since the dinosaurs...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> no seeds in my weeds


my weed is all seed


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you looking for drafting or solid modelling? You can't draft in fusion 360 or Tinkercad. You can generate a 2d drawing from your solid model in fusion 360.


I’m really just looking for a good 2d program but learning 3D would be awesome . I got out of drafting by hand and cad way back in 94 and went into the trades. Never touched a computer since, just a iPhone or iPad is all .



Paul Drake said:


> Weed


yes needs lots


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Not everybody has been growing weed since the dinosaurs...


doh @DarkWeb where’s your id.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Not everybody has been growing weed since the dinosaurs...



But we are old enough.......


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my weed is all seed


Mine too...only the cool kids get seeds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> doh @DarkWeb where’s your id.


detective by day, bouncer by night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But we are old enough.......


Not me


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Ohhhhh I get it laughing grass like laughing gas lmao shmart


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Mine too...only the cool *kids* get seeds


@Paul Drake case solved......dun dun dun....


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But we are old enough.......


Look I'm old nuff...that joke is getting prettyyy O-L-D


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake case solved......dun dun dun....


Just throw a few questions out there and they’ll get themselves the chair.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Look I'm old nuff...that joke is getting prettyyy O-L-D


Sure it is kiddo


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure it is kiddo


Who you gonna pass all that knowledge down too huh??


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Look I'm old nuff...that joke is getting prettyyy O-L-D


Did you get your granny high?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Look I'm old nuff...that joke is getting prettyyy O-L-D


Profile says 51. Seems legit. 

Tho mine says 48 and I can't change it.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you get your granny high?


No she's driving me crazy too...they got here on like 5 different medications and each one comes with their own personality 

You guys remember too much I'm changing my picture lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m really just looking for a good 2d program but learning 3D would be awesome . I got out of drafting by hand and cad way back in 94 and went into the trades. Never touched a computer since, just a iPhone or iPad is all .
> 
> 
> yes needs lots


you might wanna check out lightwave....or 3ds max if that's still around....





__





LightWave - Production Proven


When time is short and the job impossible, LightWave simply delivers. Workflow enhancements and powerful new tools solve your animation and design challenges and streamline your creative process. Direct and robust, LightWave serves the artist first, for visual effects, motion graphics, game...




www.lightwave3d.com


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Profile says 51. Seems legit.
> 
> Tho mine says 48 and I can't change it.
> 
> View attachment 4997439


Yea bday is 4-20 I pretty much raised these cats


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've done airbnb with my dog twice. They both wanted a photo of the dog and a fee. One was $10 per night and the other was $100 flat. My dog is small, you may have hosts decline because he's so big.
> 
> edit out of curiosity how much does he weigh?


He is 2 years old and about 94 pounds last time he was at the vet


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Profile says 51. Seems legit.
> 
> Tho mine says 48 and I can't change it.
> 
> View attachment 4997439


Trying to get his 71 year old granny high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Things get interesting and I have to make dinner. I'm sure there will be five pages to read by the time I'm back.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you get your granny high?


Grandma didn’t touch my plants because I told her they we poisonous !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He is 2 years old and about 94 pounds last time he was at the vet


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Yea bday is 4-20 I pretty much raised these cats


You have cats?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Things get interesting and I have to make dinner. I'm sure there will be five pages to read by the time I'm back.


What's for dinner?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's for dinner?


Shhh every time you say "you know what" @BudmanTX appears


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You have cats?


No...they cool and all


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> No...they cool and all


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Bacon cheeseburgers with bbq sauce, if I go cook a few slices of bacon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4997456


@Paul Drake What was his first edit?.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake What was his first edit?.......
> View attachment 4997461


We saw it and we’re on it. Bigly


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

i didn't do it.....js...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> View attachment 4997450


Damn man, think before you tap on the phone. Makes it much easier.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake What was his first edit?.......
> View attachment 4997461


Talking about the one of my dog I had for 10 years dien...yea I edited and deleted it because It was emotional...matter of fact my "reason for deletion" was "emotional"


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn man, think before you tap on the phone. Makes it much easier.


Same


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Didn't want to talk about it...he was a 90 lb dog too


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We saw it and we’re on it. Bigly


Most important thing is business is honesty...

Ethier your somebody or your nobody


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4997463


Im from the OLD skool brother...


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

"U hors"


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

who is in let's do this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's for dinner?


baked turkey breast and sweet potato


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Arby's classic roast beef and cheddar ×2


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Arby's classic roast beef and cheddar ×2


Yours was probably better than mine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yours was probably better than mine


It was hot I didn't have to cook it and it stayed where I was supposed to be so it's all good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was hot I didn't have to cook it and it stayed where I was supposed to be so it's all good


I can't remember the last time I had arby's. They don't have a restaurant in Toronto.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

I was kinda expecting several pages. You guys are slacking tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't remember the last time I had arby's. They don't have a restaurant in Toronto.


I like Arby's. Haven't had it in a long time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like Arby's. Haven't had it in a long time.


I remember years ago they had to do a media campaign debunking the myth that their meat was pink gelatinous goo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was kinda expecting several pages. You guys are slacking tonight.




Was a boring night....


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Curly fries are the bomb, and a big roast beef with Arbie's sauce, STOP IT, damn I'm hungry now...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I remember years ago they had to do a media campaign debunking the myth that their meat was pink gelatinous goo.


That's Taco Bell


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

25 miles to the closest Arbie's.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


>


Say, how old was your mom if your granny was 19 when you were born?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was kinda expecting several pages. You guys are slacking tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's Taco Bell











FACT CHECK: Is Arby's Roast Beef 'Liquid Meat'?


Rumors claim Arby's roast beef sandwiches are made from paste, gel, powder, or liquid.




www.snopes.com





Maybe they all get their meat from the same pink sludge


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

@curious2garden I think of Frank Black when you have to go to LA.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> FACT CHECK: Is Arby's Roast Beef 'Liquid Meat'?
> 
> 
> Rumors claim Arby's roast beef sandwiches are made from paste, gel, powder, or liquid.
> ...


Horse


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Horse


Neigh!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neigh!


Oui


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Finally time to get high!

Ordered a new utillian 5 in titanium gold. Won't be here until Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2021)

Dedab


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dedab
> View attachment 4997595


Friday my pretty


----------



## lokie (Sep 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Horse


Arby's? Horsey sauce?

Say it ain't so.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 28, 2021)

They used to do a ok rueben if they dont over sauce it. Reuben? .. Idk


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 28, 2021)

French dip.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Not to bad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4997571
> 
> Was a boring night....


It was  I've smoked too much and must go to bed.


Good night.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad View attachment 4997620View attachment 4997624


I can dig it…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I can dig it…
> 
> View attachment 4997631View attachment 4997634
> View attachment 4997635
> View attachment 4997636


How does that smoke? The moon rocks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2021)

Ashley is pretty cool. I'd often give her my spot when I was done busking in the mornings. She's got some great ideas about covers, and unique arrangements of familiar tunes. I'm glad someone shot this version.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> 25 miles to the closest Arbie's.


I have one about 3 miles away, along with KFC, Burger King, McDonalds, Taco Bello, a few diners, a few pizza joints, and a few fine restaurants. Subway recently went under...the one near me...there's still 5 others in town. College town, LOTS of junk food. Plus there are restaurants galore here...It's a foodies paradise, they say. I wouldn't know!

I made slow oven roasted pork ribs and baked potatoes. Super tender and tasty



.The Outdoorsman. said:


> They used to do a ok rueben if they dont over sauce it. Reuben? .. Idk


I use to like their Philly beef & swiss sandwich, with curly fries 

I might need a bowl of ice cream


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Good night


Rest well


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Morning.






Nice! 38° Tomorrow morning flurries in the mountains


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass


Me too Angry Barbecue, me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

Morning, happy hump day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy hump day.


Oh shit garbage day! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

Is it Wednesday? It’s cold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Wednesday? It’s cold. View attachment 4997891


I think you would die here


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you would die here


I warmed up to 48°  

Better get my ass up on the roof to inspect my chimney this week. Then I can start the heat when it's needed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I warmed up to 48°
> 
> Better get my ass up on the roof to inspect my chimney this week. Then I can start the heat when it's needed.


you don't have your heat on at 48°? We've had it on the last few nights.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't have your heat on at 48°? We've had it on the last few nights.


Me too. Just a little space heater to take the chill off, but I turned the boiler on again this morning  

I think I am going to cut a tree down this afternoon...Going to have to do 1 a day, if I can even do that. And I guess we are going to move forward with listing the Ranch house....this Saturday, so I'll be working over there every night this week helping do the final touches. 

I might actually enjoy winter this year, just for the down time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I warmed up to 48°
> 
> Better get my ass up on the roof to inspect my chimney this week. Then I can start the heat when it's needed.


What is your altitude where you are at that is getting close to freezing do you usually have snow for Halloween?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good idea! I use to take them to be sharpened, but it's like $3 each...and that was over a decade ago I last took them.
> 
> I counted over 20 dead Ash trees on my property, and about 5 of them are in danger of taking out power lines, my roof, etc. Worst thing is, I don't burn wood any more!
> 
> ...


Any update on the sharpener? I've got a huge dead oak & another big one that was struck by lightning that need to come down.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

We don't like the cold


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Morning all.....happy humper day.....hope everyone is good....

woke up this morning to a rainy 66F this morning.......freaking feels great just listening to the rain come down....this started last night btw......high today 86F to 90F....might be a little steamy this afternoon......we got more coming tonight though.....

Just made it to the shop.....

fresh coffee is up and ready to rock....

ok i'm gonna hit these puffy taco's....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't have your heat on at 48°? We've had it on the last few nights.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is your altitude where you are at that is getting close to freezing do you usually have snow for Halloween?


It's going to be 70° colder in a few months. This isn't cold........it was still 72° in the house when I left. No heat.

Yeah Jeff, we usually get snow around Halloween.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

45 degrees this morning, haven't seen temps like this in a long time. Headed to the low 80's.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too. Just a little space heater to take the chill off, but I turned the boiler on again this morning
> 
> I think I am going to cut a tree down this afternoon...Going to have to do 1 a day, if I can even do that. And I guess we are going to move forward with listing the Ranch house....this Saturday, so I'll be working over there every night this week helping do the final touches.
> 
> I might actually enjoy winter this year, just for the down time


Just a space heater? 


DarkWeb said:


> It's going to be 70° colder in a few months. This isn't cold........it was still 72° in the house when I left. No heat.
> 
> Yeah Jeff, we usually get snow around Halloween.


As soon as the tiles in the washroom are cold on my bare feet I turn on the heat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2021)

Was 38 an hour ago outside, 63 in house; 85 predicted this afternoon. No heater turned on, just sweats and a pot of coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

I've got to go patch a roof you guys have a great day so be like water!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Good taco's yum....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

extremely rare sight....









Tunisia's president appoints woman as prime minister in first for Arab world


Tunisian President Kais Saied has appointed Najla Bouden Romdhan as the first female prime minister in Tunisia and the Arab world, two months after he sacked the previous government and seized wide-ranging executive powers.




www.cnn.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Any update on the sharpener? I've got a huge dead oak & another big one that was struck by lightning that need to come down.


@curious2garden 

So I did buy one. $25 this month. 

I sharpened a few chains yesterday, starting with my most worn chain as practice, It seems to work well, and it's quicker than I expected. I mounted it to a piece of scrap 1 x 4 and then it can be clamped to a bench when needed, and put away when not. Plus this way with a chair you are right at eye level.

What I like best is you can take a whole lot less meat off your chain than they do at a shop...I can see chains lasting much longer with this. 

It has adjustments for depth and angle so they say it can sharpen any chain. It's the typical HF unremarkable quality, but I think well worth the money. 

The true test will be seeing how it cuts, and hopefully I'll have an update on that later today. I'm going to start with a smaller one hanging over my driveway, and near power lines  I'll let you know how it cuts!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

Oops, good almost afternoon, happy people.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, good almost afternoon, happy people.


Mornin


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

Definitely still morning here


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Yuppers still have 13 minutes till you're late.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yuppers still have 13 minutes till you're late.


Or if you’re in Hawaii…6 hours and 12 minutes


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yuppers still have 13 minutes till you're late.


Oh. Then shit, gonna go get back under the covers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> So I did buy one. $25 this month.
> 
> ...


Back in the olden days before electricity when I still cut a lot of wood, this company had everything you needed for chainsaws, mills, etc. 




__





Bailey's Online Homepage







www.baileysonline.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Or if you’re in Hawaii…6 hours and 12 minutes


If you're in Hawaii time doesn't matter.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> If you're in Hawaii time doesn't matter.


If you’re rich and vacationing in Hawaii, sure. But most people on the islands still gotta work…


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

It's 1 pm tomorrow in Japan already, lol, , and I read today they are just opening the country back up after 6 months of shut downs!!

I know, I know, what's that have to do with anything??? Nada, but I did just get baked...Pre grocery store baked!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's 1 pm tomorrow in Japan already, lol, , and I read today they are just opening the country back up after 6 months of shut downs!!
> 
> I know, I know, what's that have to do with anything??? Nada, but I did just get baked...Pre grocery store baked!


If I did that you'd see me pushing one cart & pulling another.
Everything looks good when I'm stoned.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't get stoned and go grocery shopping.....you'll end up owning Isle 4 before you leave.....js


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

There should be some sort of game show where a bunch of contestants get stoned and then have to find ingredients in a supermarket for some elaborate munchie recipe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> There should be some sort of game show where a bunch of contestants get stoned and then have to find ingredients in a supermarket for some elaborate munchie recipe.


that would be an interesting show to watch.......have it right after the show Munchies on the Vice channel.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> So I did buy one. $25 this month.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm looking forward to hearing how the sharpened chain cuts. I see a Christmas dilemma solved if it does a good job!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to hearing how the sharpened chain cuts. I see a Christmas dilemma solved if it does a good job!


How big is your christmas ham? 
Oh, tree probably. My brain is dumb


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> There should be some sort of game show where a bunch of contestants get stoned and then have to find ingredients in a supermarket for some elaborate munchie recipe.


Munchies to me don't have a recipe, they come in bags or something nukable in the microwave. Green chili burrito's with caramel corn and a hershey bar for dessert...lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Well the roof is patched now I just need one for my arm lol food does sound like a good idea


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the roof is patched now I just need one for my arm lol View attachment 4998026food does sound like a good idea


Nail?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nail?


No he said his arm


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the roof is patched now I just need one for my arm lol View attachment 4998026food does sound like a good idea


Jeff, you doing batman stuff off the roof again?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nail?


Flashing


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No he said his arm


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flashing


eep, that could have been a lot worse. You're lucky


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flashing


Zipper from your pants? You're supposed to wear a trench coat...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Zipper from your pants? You're supposed to wear a trench jacket...


Oh no don't look Ethel lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> There should be some sort of game show where a bunch of contestants get stoned and then have to find ingredients in a supermarket for some elaborate munchie recipe.


I think if we do the Las Vegas meet up we should all bring something and you get to make something of what we bring


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the roof is patched now I just need one for my arm lol View attachment 4998026food does sound like a good idea


Scratch, wash it well, rinse with H2O2, add some Neosporin, get on with your day 
PS If you haven't had a tetanus vaccine in 10 years get that in the opposite arm when you go get your second Covid vaccine. TODAY


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think if we do the Las Vegas meet up we should all bring something and you get to make something of what we bring


I mean, at least on chopped there is a cash prize!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, at least on chopped there is a cash prize!


I'd throw in something something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd throw in something something.


I think something something means something completely different there!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, at least on chopped there is a cash prize!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd throw in something something.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to hearing how the sharpened chain cuts. I see a Christmas dilemma solved if it does a good job!


It does seem to do a good job....I'm happy with it, especially for the price. 1 down and about 20 to go, but I'm really only concerned with about 6 dead Ash trees hanging over my house or power lines. This one was hanging over my driveway, and is the smallest of them.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

Some nice firewood...I wish I still had a woodstove! It won't go to waste though...I'll give it to someone who does.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It does seem to do a good job....I'm happy with it, especially for the price. 1 down and about 20 to go, but I'm really only concerned with about 6 dead Ash trees hanging over my house or power lines. This one was hanging over my driveway, and is the smallest of them.
> 
> View attachment 4998043


I'm liking the look of those chips, how long did it take to do one chain?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm liking the look of those chips, how long did it take to do one chain?


No more than 5 minutes. It is quicker than I thought. I was thinking you would have to flip the chain around, but nope, you just flip the angle of the grinder....by the 3rd chain I had it down!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think something something means something completely different there!


I meant I'd throw in a trivial amount of cash with my food!! I don't know what all you guys THINK I meant, shame on all y'all!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Scratch, wash it well, rinse with H2O2, add some Neosporin, get on with your day
> PS If you haven't had a tetanus vaccine in 10 years get that in the opposite arm when you go get your second Covid vaccine. TODAY


Woke up with a bat on his neck last month, didn't get rabies shot and died.
How could you just go back to bed?









Illinois man dies from rabies in the first human case since 1954


The department announced that a man in his 80s from Lake County, IL had died on Tuesday, just over a month after he said he woke up one day in mid-August to find a bat clinging to his neck.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Woke up with a bat on his neck last month, didn't get rabies shot and died.
> How could you just go back to bed?
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if he had his Covid vaccines?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2021)

I have to get a booster, guess I should check online.
Pretty sure a couple Delta carriers coughed on me recently.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Woke up with a bat on his neck last month, didn't get rabies shot and died.
> How could you just go back to bed?
> 
> 
> ...


F’n neck bats


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I meant I'd throw in a trivial amount of cash with my food!! I don't know what all you guys THINK I meant, shame on all y'all!


My mind is a dark dirty place.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I meant I'd throw in a trivial amount of cash with my food!! I don't know what all you guys THINK I meant, shame on all y'all!


You don't know, but do you kind of wish you did...?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mind is a dark dirty place.


save that for your partner.....sheesh


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mind is a dark dirty place.


Do you offer tours? I'd kick in for one


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mind is the sort of steady-state no-till biome of which organic gardeners dream enviously.


One person’s dirt is another’s fecund microecology.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You don't know, but do you kind of wish you did...?


Not specifically no, it would spoil the surprise. Actually I worked LA County trauma I've taken a master's class in weird and kink.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not specifically no, it would spoil the surprise. Actually I worked LA County trauma I've taken a master's class in weird and kink.


I like you.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> master's class in weird and kink.


Who's your daddy...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Who's your daddy...


For 30 years I thought a kinkajou was a Yiddish-speaking specialty porn actor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> save that for your partner.....sheesh


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For 30 years I thought a kinkajou was a Yiddish-speaking specialty porn actor.


…then you saw Lin Manuel Miranda in Vivo?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> …then you saw Lin Manuel Miranda in Vivo?


Never could afford an evening at the Volvo.

Vivo! F’n spellcheck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you offer tours? I'd kick in for one




Therapy might be required afterwards.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Who's your daddy...


I was found under a rock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> One person’s dirt is another’s fecund microecology.


Did you edit this post? Could have sworn it said something else that I had to google.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you edit this post? Could have sworn it said something else that I had to google.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you edit this post? Could have sworn it said something else that I had to google.


I usually have to google 75% of what he says


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I usually have to google 75% of what he says


Have to figure out a way to work fecund into a conversation.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm taking a tip from @Jeffislovinlife and having a coffee before I got back outdoors....double sugar and French vanilla creamer!

I already feel perkier


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm taking a tip from @Jeffislovinlife and having a coffee before I got back outdoors....double sugar and French vanilla creamer!
> 
> I already feel perkier


 emulate at your own risk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Deep fried finger steaks cheesy rice mmm maybe can of mix-veggies in the rice


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Deep fried finger steaks cheesy rice mmm maybe can of mix-veggies in the rice


Finger steaks are tasty but it is so much work deboning them.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

I was thinking fried paneer cubes in pork fat...


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 29, 2021)

Just jumping in peps .

That HF chain sharpening grinder is worth it . Had one for a few years and does a good job . My dad sharpens chains and there’s people who only let him touch them . Go slow especially with the first time on a chain due to possible different angles . When finishing you should just barely be touching every tooth . I’m a firm believer in keeping the chain sharp with a file in the field too .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I meant I'd throw in a trivial amount of cash with my food!! I don't know what all you guys THINK I meant, shame on all y'all!





Metasynth said:


> I mean, at least on chopped there is a cash prize!


And here I was thinking we'd award Meta a "Stash" prize.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And here I was thinking we'd award Meta a "Stash" prize.


What kinda "stash" are you thinking about......


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 29, 2021)

Along with growing up on a dairy farm my grandpa and dad sold agricultural tractors and also sold Stihl products. I had a awesome child hood .

Son finally showed up to mow the lawn and trimmed up the girls for me . Little plant and top .


big gal and a cola


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

food


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4998212View attachment 4998213food


What's your batter recipe? Looks crunchy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Minit stake egg wash season flower garlic onion powder black pepper some Cajun seasoning


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Never could afford an evening at the Volvo.
> 
> Vivo! F’n spellcheck


It could have been worse, vulva...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> It could have been worse, vulva...


uvula


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> uvula


That would be difficult.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If you’re rich and vacationing in Hawaii, sure. But most people on the islands still gotta work…


My lawyer lives there.
Of course my Orlando based lawyer lives in Hawaii.
I bet they don’t get me a house in Hawaii.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My lawyer lives there.
> Of course my Orlando based lawyer lives in Hawaii.
> I bet they don’t get me a house in Hawaii.
> View attachment 4998248


That is like a where’s Waldo koan.
“Everywhere”


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That is like a where’s Waldo koan.
> “Everywhere”


Over
My head


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Over
> My head


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Srsly not trying to be an ass. The Waldo thing delighted me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4998256


I've seen that face somewhere before


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Srsly not trying to be an ass. The Waldo thing delighted me.


No offense taken. I googled koan and still have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No offense taken. I googled koan and still have no idea what you’re talking about.


If Waldo is everywhere, working those amazing pics sort of loses power.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If Waldo is everywhere, working those amazing pics sort of loses power.


Hmmm sorry.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

Everyone just calm down and take a dab…


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Everyone just calm down and take a dab…


Or drink me.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Srsly not trying to be an ass. The Waldo thing delighted me.


Grasshopper?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

You guys are NOT going to believe this. Sad faces are gonna get slapped.
My mom has covid. Just found out.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Or drink me.
> View attachment 4998292


Why not both?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Why not both?


I think I’m the only person I know that doesn’t drink beer.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’m the only person I know that doesn’t drink beer.


Well, I don’t really drink at all, but someone named Paul Oakenfold gave me a beer the other day and I felt obligated to drink it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I don’t really drink at all, but someone named Paul Oakenfold gave me a beer the other day and I felt obligated to drink it.


We’ll you better drink Paul’s free beer


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I don’t really drink at all, but someone named Paul Oakenfold gave me a beer the other day and I felt obligated to drink it.


A Hobbit? I'd drink with one, they can put down some butter beer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

Here I’ll put it separately


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> A Hobbit? I'd drink with one, they can put down some butter beer.


Who is it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

I’ve got to get these


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Why not both?


Yeah why not? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

aww coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4998315aww coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4998319














I flew 10 + hours to see Dorro in Frankfurt as a let down to a relationship. Props to the values and generosity of the Deutsche people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

We have fires we had good music and now we will smoked a good Bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I flew 10 + hours to see Dorro in Frankfurt as a let down to a relationship. Props to the values and generosity of the Deutsche people.


Hey that's where I was created lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have fires we had good music and now we will smoked a good Bowl


Bongs dirty. 1 paper left. And lazy. Just gonna torch a decent sprinkle in the ashtray and indulge.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hey that's where I was created lol


On a plane to Frankfurt?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> On a plane to Frankfurt?


Well I mean I guess it's possible I am a military brat so lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I mean I guess it's possible I am a military brat so lol


Is this why you like jumping off of roofs? It's in your blood! All makes sense!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is this why you like jumping off of roofs? It's in your blood! All makes sense!


I can blame the military for a lot of things and my parents were even more but for my kind of crazy and that's Nobody But Me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

So I've got a question you can all settle this argument in between me and my wife I get home from the fixing the kids roof show the wife the injury and was told I was no spring chicken I looked at her and ask her if she just called me an old cock she said she did not I say she did lol well what you you all think


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4998319


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I've got a question you can all settle this argument in between me and my wife I get home from the fixing the kids roof show the wife the injury and was told I was no spring chicken I looked at her and ask her if she just called me an old cock she said she did not I say she did lol well what you you all think


Definitely.....


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was kinda expecting several pages. You guys are slacking tonight.


I can imagine this as a 12th-century chevalier’s scathing Yelp review.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I've got a question you can all settle this argument in between me and my wife I get home from the fixing the kids roof show the wife the injury and was told I was no spring chicken I looked at her and ask her if she just called me an old cock she said she did not I say she did lol well what you you all think


I say she is correct. And she loves you. Be happy she ain't chasing young ones. And it is hard to go off "half cocked" if you aren't one. 

My misery is becoming therapy. TY.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha so you say my wife is nuts she asked me to marry her lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha so you say my wife is nuts she asked me to marry her lol


As you proclaim your sanity. 
Aren't we all? 
And she displays her sanity by supporting common sense and basic abilities. A rare trait and they may be wiser than us.
We kill ourselves making them comfortable. 


Then promise gnomes things for bud you can't buy or replicate. 2 year cure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh hell no


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I've got a question you can all settle this argument in between me and my wife I get home from the fixing the kids roof show the wife the injury and was told I was no spring chicken I looked at her and ask her if she just called me an old cock she said she did not I say she did lol well what you you all think


I think you need a tetanus and a covid vaccine because you're no spring chicken.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh hell no View attachment 4998336


You will never finish looking at me. EWE!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Sucks..... rain in the forecast?......nope. but it's raining and my wood is uncovered


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think you need a tetanus and a covid vaccine because you're no spring chicken.


And a cockadoodledoo to you too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't know about the tetanus shot but then getting tested for cov-ed tomorrow and getting the second half of the visor vaccinations tomorrow


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a cockadoodledoo to you too


You cock.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't know about the tetanus shot but then getting tested for cov-ed tomorrow and getting the second half of the visor vaccinations tomorrow


Get the tetanus shot, boom it's done and you can wound yourself for another 10 yrs. I got one last month after jammed some fencing right thru my finger in/out felt a pinch and couldn't move my hand away and saw I was stuck to the fence lol. Been 15-20 yrs since the last tetanus shot so I got the booster next morning


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Get the tetanus shot, boom it's done and you can wound yourself for another 10 yrs. I got one last month after jammed some fencing right thru my finger in/out felt a pinch and couldn't move my hand away and saw I was stuck to the fence lol. Been 15-20 yrs since the last tetanus shot so I got the booster next morning


Had a supervisor tell us to suck on a rusty nail. Sadly almost effective.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Get the tetanus shot, boom it's done and you can wound yourself for another 10 yrs. I got one last month after jammed some fencing right thru my finger in/out felt a pinch and couldn't move my hand away and saw I was stuck to the fence lol. Been 15-20 yrs since the last tetanus shot so I got the booster next morning


Best of all you can get it at the same time as the Covid shot so you don't have to go back twice!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best of all you can get it at the same time as the Covid shot so you don't have to go back twice!


And because I'm out of self proclaimed humility I must admit my profile pic is yours or related.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As you proclaim your sanity.
> Aren't we all?
> And she displays her sanity by supporting common sense and basic abilities. A rare trait and they may be wiser than us.
> We kill ourselves making them comfortable.
> ...


This gave me a fucking headache just looking at it. Thanks dick


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @bk78
> 
> Here kitty kitty. View attachment 4998370


Where ya been? Thought the oxy’s and whisky finally got the better of ya


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This gave me a fucking headache just looking at it. Thanks dick


As if you don't get one tying to be the one you are.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

English now please?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Where ya been? Thought the oxy’s and whisky finally got the better of ya


Been dealing with a multitude of pinball type blood clot related issues. And you are are unfortunately not educated as to such things in your ghetto entitled look at me domicile and life style. 

I do enjoy the interaction. But damn IU miss the friction your well worn hands bring. LMAO.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

K


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> English now please?


Su no compfrende? Zee sprechken ze duethche?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

As I must recline and rejuvenate. Do you honestly think your customers will buy BK "BS" over my free for the smoking?? And it is way more high than your quick flip. 

Come show me. Or keep perping. 

A good night to all besides this "Lyin" cat my dog would pass on.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sucks..... rain in the forecast?......nope. but it's raining and my wood is uncovered


Dude you expose your wood all the time!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I don’t really drink at all, but someone named Paul Oakenfold gave me a beer the other day and I felt obligated to drink it.


Me either, but once in a while I'll have a frozen daquiri or the like, but that's more like a frozen desert.




curious2garden said:


> I think you need a tetanus and a covid vaccine because you're no spring chicken.


and throw in a flu shot and shingles vaccine for good measures ...I'm going to! and I just had to get a tetanus, for my hand stitches incident. 

How's your finger? I think mines ok now.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't know about the tetanus shot but then getting tested for cov-ed tomorrow and getting the second half of the visor vaccinations tomorrow


Listen to this craziness. I read in the paper today that they have been testing white tail deer in the Northeast region, and so far 40% of the deer have tested positive for Covid antibodies.

Is that insane? I wonder what percentage of is humans has been infected. I'm thinking about the same, 40-50%, but that's only my guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning






Who wants to come over and get this wood up?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Dude you expose your wood all the time!


Can't kick the habit


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

It’s 68 but feels like 67? What?

good morning beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.


Backatcha beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Backatcha beautiful


How are you doing this morning?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

How does this work? How can it feel cooler than it is here?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing this morning?


Need more coffee babe I’m cold!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How does this work? How can it feel cooler than it is here?View attachment 4998571


Wind chill 

Here in the winter the windchill is often several degrees cooler than the actual temperature.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Need more coffee babe I’m cold!


Break out the fleece pants!

I stayed up a little late last night playing sims.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wind chill
> 
> Here in the winter the windchill is often several degrees cooler than the actual temperature.


I’m aware of windchill but it’s not windy. Humidity?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Break out the fleece pants!
> 
> I stayed up a little late last night playing sims.


Sunset on Pokémon last night


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Need more coffee babe I’m cold!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m aware of windchill but it’s not windy. Humidity?


Blame Florida Man.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4998574Sunset on Pokémon last night


35 now... you and Barbie still getting out to play?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4998580


@Paul Drake you made me want bacon......happy I don't have a shortage


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2021)

How you guys doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4998582


What's that you say?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 35 now... you and Barbie still getting out to play?


Heck yeah 



Florida man










Florida Man Captures Alligator in Trash Can


Man captures gator in trash can in Florida.




www.tmz.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that this morning! He's got flip flops on


----------



## manfredo (Sep 30, 2021)

The last day of September. Good bye flip flops, good bye short pants, good bye open windows....See you in about 8 months  

I was up too late myself. 

It's time to list the Ranch house


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh man I just need one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is good.....

woke up this morning to a mild 76F with a light fog.....we have rain chances today but they are light......they are gonna start to rise after tonight...supposed to be a stormy event the next 2 days.......high today 89F and humid

Just got to the shop.....fresh coffee being made.....so if ya need a warm up....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4998612


you, gatling gun that shoots 22's......what could go wrong....lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you, gatling gun that shoots 22's......what could go wrong....lol


Anyone want to play cowboys and Indians lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you, gatling gun that shoots 22's......what could go wrong....lol


I thought it was a telescope


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was a telescope


It is, look into the little holes in the end.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was a telescope


sorry, but you did remind me to get out mine and clean it.....it's hasn't been done in a while......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh man I just need one View attachment 4998611


I want and want lol come on arm trial








Pair of Arrieta Crown Sidelock Shotguns 20 Gauge (S13324)







www.collectorsfirearms.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anyone want to play cowboys and Indians lol


I’m with the Indians yo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4998640


Sweet Transvestite


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4998640


he was so good in the role......also love him in Legend too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sweet Transvestite


From transexual Transylvania,



BudmanTX said:


> he was so good in the role......also love him in Legend too


Have either of you been to a midnight showing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> From transexual Transylvania,
> 
> 
> 
> Have either of you been to a midnight showing?


i have...there was a theatre here that showed them....me and a few friends at the time went.....few of my friends actually participated too.....it was cool..


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> From transexual Transylvania,
> 
> 
> 
> Have either of you been to a midnight showing?


With toast and water guns when I was in college, yeah buddy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have...there was a theatre here that showed them....me and a few friends at the time went.....few of my friends actually participated too.....it was cool..


You didn't get dressed up in a garter and pearls? 



Paul Drake said:


> With toast and water guns when I was in college, yeah buddy.


Water guns weren't allowed when I went. Only rice and toast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

I know that movie line for line lol, I need a life.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't get dressed up in a garter and pearls?


nope not me....my friends did...they dressed up....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

I've got to go and by the time I get back I will be fully vacated so be like water and have a great day


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Looks like Kilauea popped her top yesterday and still on going.....





__





Photo and Video Chronology – Kīlauea – September 29, 2021 | U.S. Geological Survey


A new eruption at Kīlauea's summit began at approximately 3:20 p.m. HST on September 29, 2021. Lava activity is currently confined within Halema'uma'u crater. Gas emissions and seismic activity at the summit remain elevated. HVO field crews—equipped with specialized safety gear—monitor the...




www.usgs.gov


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope not me....my friends did...they dressed up....


We need pictures to prove that said statement


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

My wife took me to see it and didn't warn me as to what would happen.  I was like WTF?
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

I remember now, I was drinking rum and root beer because we didn't have anything to mix it with, it kinda worked. Got a buzz anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We need pictures to prove that said statement


from the 90's.....i was never good in pictures.....in those times


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> My wife took me to see it and didn't warn me as to what would happen.  I was like WTF?
> Mornin.


Were you part of the virgin sacrifice?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Man I always wanted to go to one of those shows. Great movie.


8% chance of rain........and it's raining. Light but WTF 

It's not even on radar


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I always wanted to go to one of those shows. Great movie.
> 
> 
> 8% chance of rain........and it's raining. Light but WTF


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I always wanted to go to one of those shows. Great movie.
> 
> 
> 8% chance of rain........and it's raining. Light but WTF
> ...


did you get your tomato's covered?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> did you get your tomato's covered?


With bacon and lettuce


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> With bacon and lettuce


Damn you! I'm gonna need to pull another hunk from the freezer


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> With bacon and lettuce


don't forget the 2 pieaces of toast and the mayo


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> did you get your tomato's covered?


Tomatoes are done.....that other plant I looked at this morning and I might be able to get a little bit off of. And the other will probably continue till hard frost.

Peppers are still going strong.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tomatoes are done.....that other plant I looked at this morning and I might be able to get a little bit off of. And the other will probably continue till hard frost.
> 
> Peppers are still going strong.


nice....your also.....i still got bells, okra going....and my watermelon is exploding now...they're 2 small melons on it and more to come from what i saw this morning with the flowers on it..


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....your also.....i still got bells, okra going....and my watermelon is exploding now...they're 2 small melons on it and more to come from what i saw this morning with the flowers on it..


Oh yeah, I have a lot of carrots still in the ground........they'll be fine for a while frost makes them sweeter.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you! I'm gonna need to pull another hunk from the freezer


Watch it, that’s fried gold yo


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Watch it, that’s fried gold yo


It's orgasmic


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

So much on this Roku machine. I can’t believe it lol I sound like my grandpa and the microwave.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Who’s coming


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Ha





__





Bacon Shortage


okay this is serious now. https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/29/economy/bacon-prices-skyrocketing-pork/index.html



rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> don't forget the 2 pieaces of toast and the mayo


No toast so you have to use extra bacon as toast.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i read that yesterday......i even saw that at the store this weekend......babyback ribs were once $11....now they are $23...did manage to pickup 2 pork bellies though that wasn't cheap


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were you part of the virgin sacrifice?


A few years late for that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i read that yesterday......i even saw that at the store this weekend......babyback ribs were once $11....now they are $23...did manage to pickup 2 pork bellies though that wasn't cheap


I’m gonna go buy buttload


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m gonna go buy buttload


go for it.....just bout anything pork related has gone up....so......better grab while ya can fill those freezers


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it.....just bout anything pork related has gone up....so......better grab while ya can fill those freezers


The Ahi steaks even went up from $6 and change to $8 and change a pound.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it.....just bout anything pork related has gone up....so......better grab while ya can fill those freezers


Gonna buy meat. The Aldis has great chicken and pork. They also have all kinds of beat. And also meat.

shrimp?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Still not even 55°.......and damp. I'm starting a fire. It's about to get hot in here. 

And I just started the apple wood on the BBQ.......time to make some bacon........Canadian bacon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> A few years late for that.


lol not everything is about sex. Virgins are first timers to an audience participation show. They put a V on your forehead and you have to do embarrassing shit like suck the cream out of a donut.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it.....just bout anything pork related has gone up....so......better grab while ya can fill those freezers


Just as I'm trying to empty mine so I can move it out of the basement


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh man I just need one View attachment 4998611


My local gun smith learned his craft in the army building match rifles and fixing broken guns . Was a machinist afterwards and also running his own gun shop . He built a .22 Gatlin gun from scratch. It’s badass along with all the custom wood stocks he makes for competition shooters all over the United States .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol not everything is about sex. Virgins are first timers to an audience participation show. They put a V on your forehead and you have to do embarrassing shit like suck the cream out of a donut.


I want one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol not everything is about sex. Virgins are first timers to an audience participation show. They put a V on your forehead and you have to do embarrassing shit like suck the cream out of a donut.


Sounds funny but.........



"Everything is about sex"


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My local gun smith learned his craft in the army building match rifles and fixing broke guns . Was a machinist afterwards and also running his gun shop . He built a .22 Gatlin gun from scratch. It’s badass along with all the custom wood stocks he makes for competition shooters all over the United States .


I love guns.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Alright here’s Sparkee. Time to knappe.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still not even 55°.......and damp. I'm starting a fire. It's about to get hot in here.
> 
> And I just started the apple wood on the BBQ.......time to make some bacon........Canadian bacon


Do you cure it first then smoke it?


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol not everything is about sex. Virgins are first timers to an audience participation show. They put a V on your forehead and you have to do embarrassing shit like suck the cream out of a donut.


Like I said I had no clue what was up, no I didn't get indoctrinated that way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gonna buy meat. The Aldis has great chicken and pork. They also have all kinds of beat. And also meat.
> 
> shrimp?


shrimp wrapped in bacon.....yes please....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Do you cure it first then smoke it?


Yeah, I tried a wet cure this time.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love guns.


If we make a Las Vegas trip we need to go shoot guns . People even if you don’t like them you should go and chalk it up as a learning experience . Never a bad thing about learning gun safety and how they operate . Target shooting is a blast especially if you like competition and sure is a good way to release some stress in a safe environment .

You people sure make it hard not to be hungry ! Love you guys.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 30, 2021)

It’s 4:20 somewhere


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s 4:20 somewhere


Seven minutes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seven minutes


One minute!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Go!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 30, 2021)

I just made it .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I just made it . View attachment 4998893


Looks like we lost LG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like we lost LG


I think I need something stronger than weed. Trying to take this stupid ikea table apart and I've rounded off the screws!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I need something stronger than weed. Trying to take this stupid ikea table apart and I've rounded off the screws!


those fucks will screw with you

I think they are cast. Sudden failure, no decent warning at all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> those fucks will screw with you
> 
> I think they are cast. Sudden failure, no decent warning at all.


Next step is reciprocating saw.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next step is cutting torch.


Fify

omg I played with a cutting torch. Testosterone factor


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I need something stronger than weed. Trying to take this stupid ikea table apart and I've rounded off the screws!


#fuckikea


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next step is reciprocating saw.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Dad text and woke me up. Karen has to go to back to the hospital for transfusion. smh
I have no idea what is going on with my mother. Hopefully in the hospital by now.
These are college educated people.
Apparently not well enough


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Fify
> 
> omg I played with a cutting torch. Testosterone factor


Just need the legs off so I can fit it out the door.


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

Tomorrow, Friday, October 1 is International Coffee Day 2021.







Coffee is a vile potion, I do not remember when my last cup was consumed. 

I could be easily convinced to drink more if I had Vergara in my cup.





Happy Coffee Day to those who do imbibe. 





__





'All Colombian café': Sofia Vergara goes NAKED for National Coffee Day as she strips off and covers up her modesty with beans in racy post - Opera News


Sofia Vergara is known for her tantalizing sex appeal. And on Wednesday the 49-year-old Modern Family actress turned up the heat when she took to Instagram to share a photo of




www.dailyadvent.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just need the legs off so I can fit it out the door.


What are you stealing it?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just need the legs off so I can fit it out the door.


The real question is do you ever need the legs on again. That limits some time-economical but very loud options.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tomorrow, Friday, October 1 is International Coffee Day 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the other day I wanted a cup.......shittin time was all messed up....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What are you stealing it?





CatHedral said:


> The real question is do you ever need the legs on again. That limits some time-economical but very loud options.


lol not stealing it. It's our dining room table. My mom is giving me her dining room set so this one needs to go. It's going in the garbage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dad text and woke me up. Karen has to go to back to the hospital for transfusion. smh
> I have no idea what is going on with my mother. Hopefully in the hospital by now.
> These are college educated people.View attachment 4998910
> Apparently not well enough


Damn there's not enough room on your plate.  hang in there.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol not stealing it. It's our dining room table. My mom is giving me her dining room set so this one needs to go. It's going in the garbage.


Loud options enabled!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Loud options enabled!
> 
> View attachment 4998934


I got a ryobi cordless reciprocating saw recently. Seems like a good opportunity to test it out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a ryobi cordless reciprocating saw recently. Seems like a good opportunity to test it out.


See if you can smash it first......... lots more fun.......wear eye protection.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> See if you can smash it first......... lots more fun.......wear eye protection.......


it's a pine top with metal legs like an upside down U... pretty solid for Ikea. I measured and if I cut it into three pieces it will fit out the door with the legs on. I'm going to try after dinner, never used a reciprocating saw before.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's a pine top with metal legs like an upside down U... pretty solid for Ikea. I measured and if I cut it into three pieces it will fit out the door with the legs on. I'm going to try after dinner, never used a reciprocating saw before.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's a pine top with metal legs like an upside down U... pretty solid for Ikea. I measured and if I cut it into three pieces it will fit out the door with the legs on. I'm going to try after dinner, never used a reciprocating saw before.


Can't you just bend them down? Would be quicker & a heck of a lot cleaner if you can.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't you just bend them down? Would be quicker & a heck of a lot cleaner if you can.


No it's serious metal. I got one screw out and there's a threaded metal insert in the wood. I thought I might be able to rock and eventually rip it out but it's not budging. I kinda want to play with the saw.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

ok someone pass me a cold beer and a doobie.......that last customer.......OMG........got love them, they keep the power on, but still....


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda want to play with the saw.


Oh my mind went to a dirty place


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Oh my mind went to a dirty place


So totally beat cha


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it's serious metal. I got one screw out and there's a threaded metal insert in the wood. I thought I might be able to rock and eventually rip it out but it's not budging. I kinda want to play with the saw.


Seriously, you got this. Smash that shit!

















Put on goggles!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Okay that's done now nap time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay that's done now nap time View attachment 4998963


Awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay that's done now nap time View attachment 4998963


Good job bud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously, you got this. Smash that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I should wear eye protection?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think I should wear eye protection?


Yeah, that should be good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Dinner time, I think it's going to be spaghetti and.a salad tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dinner time, I think it's going to be spaghetti and.a salad tonight.


Do you put ketchup on your pasta? 

It's pretty good  

@Singlemalt


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously, you got this. Smash that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And gloves!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And gloves!


And get blisters......


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously, you got this. Smash that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And get blisters......


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Do you cure it first then smoke it?


Usually smoother that way but I'm not above smoking it while it's still a bit green


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I just made it . View attachment 4998893


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Usually smoother that way but I'm not above smoking it while it's still a bit green


Oh yeah.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah.....
> View attachment 4998976


OMG that's so good!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The real question is do you ever need the legs on again. That limits some time-economical but very loud options.


I like how you think!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay that's done now nap time View attachment 4998963


What about that tetanus shot, Jeff?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you put ketchup on your pasta?
> 
> It's pretty good
> 
> @Singlemalt


You rang?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You rang?


Pretty good right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pretty good right?


what is good?


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a ryobi cordless reciprocating saw recently. Seems like a good opportunity to test it out.


Tools?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what is good?


You know


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know


To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4998986


Salting the fields?


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you put ketchup on your pasta?
> 
> It's pretty good
> 
> @Singlemalt





Singlemalt said:


> what is good?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Salting the fields?


Nothing says I love you like fuck your agriculture.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What about that tetanus shot, Jeff?


Hay demonstrating my brain cavity and shooting me and my arm is enough for one day thank you


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay demonstrating my brain cavity and shooting me and my arm is enough for one day thank you


Can I have those cast aluminum stumps in your backyard when you die?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Can I have those cast aluminum stumps in your backyard when you die?


I never noticed that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

There is a new puppy over there


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never noticed that.


Couple months ago he had pics. Someone commented on the color, I said it looked like cast aluminum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Can I have those cast aluminum stumps in your backyard when you die?


All yours lol damn feel the love in this room


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

I need coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

This is going to make it hard to play with power tools!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Usually smoother that way but I'm not above smoking it while it's still a bit green


I have some 2 week early buds (Bubba's stash) that's working well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is going to make it hard to play with power tools!
> 
> View attachment 4999013


Just makes you more creative..........


















Wear protection!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is going to make it amusing to play with power tools!
> 
> View attachment 4999013


Fify
sorta


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never noticed that.


Oden may not be willing to relinquish his territory.




__





just dogs


But that's what makes beer "Hoppy"



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wear protection!


I don't see how a condom would help.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't see how a condom would help.


Try pronouncing it 
Kevlar apron


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I need coffee coffee coffee


Do you grind fresh beans?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Oden may not be willing to relinquish his territory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Do you grind fresh beans?
> View attachment 4999020


I bet that would be comfortable if the beans were warm.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Do you grind fresh beans?
> View attachment 4999020


Waiter? Hello?
There is a model in my cup.
Take this back at once.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't see how a condom would help.


They're ribbed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)

Finally.....a break.....and 10min before beer o'clock too......what a day....

now where is that half a j i had .....hmmmm

there it is....


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet that would be comfortable if the beans were warm.


I imagine it would be hot even without the beans.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Finally.....a break.....and 10min before beer o'clock too......what a day....
> 
> now where is that half a j i had .....hmmmm
> 
> there it is....


When I first read that I seen 10 mm was lost time for a break


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Can I have those cast aluminum stumps in your backyard when you die?


Meh, beat me to it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Do you grind fresh beans?
> View attachment 4999020


Well I guess I've got to say it I'd grind on that what a disturbing image that is lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Meh, beat me to it!


Okay wait a minute what am I dying of again


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay wait a minute what am I dying of again


Tetanus, I think


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay wait a minute what am I dying of again


Tetanus, hun. While a bad death it's not even close to rabies. Count your blessings and divide your stumps.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Okay okay as long as I can tell the doctor what's wrong with me let me know sure they'd appreciate me being able to tell him what my cuz of death was so it's all good


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> divide your stumps.


Don't let them break you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay okay as long as I can tell the doctor what's wrong with me let me know sure they'd appreciate me being able to tell him what my cuz of death was so it's all good


Use a sharpie, write "Tetanus got me" over the wound


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!


I was just rereading some Conan... good stuff. So many muscles and babes...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was just rereading some Conan... good stuff. So many muscles and babes...


Have you tried death dealer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was just rereading some Conan... good stuff. So many muscles and babes...


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was just rereading some Conan... good stuff. So many muscles and babes...


Not exactly Conan but muscle babes still.









Spoiler


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Not exactly Conan but muscle babes still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No on she-hulk… the other two are gorgeous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

This mandarin cookies is fantastic!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was just rereading some Conan... good stuff. So many muscles and babes...


I first discovered Robert E. Howard in early Jr. High. Couldn't get enough & wore out the paper backs. Found this several years back - all of his original Conan work in one volume.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This mandarin cookies is fantastic!


Blow it this way


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks View attachment 4999092


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Food


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 30, 2021)

Food too


salmon taco thursday


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Food too
> 
> View attachment 4999139
> salmon taco thursday


@cannabineer Taco.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @cannabineer Taco.....


Cilantro...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Cilantro...


You got the shirt...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm trying to smoke down in the basement......put my phone down on the freezer and man..... @BobBitchen your taco....it looks so good 

Damn it I'm hungry!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm trying to smoke down in the basement......put my phone down on the freezer and man..... @BobBitchen your taco....it looks so good
> 
> Damn it I'm hungry!


If I do say so myself...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> If I do say so myself...
> 
> View attachment 4999171


Nice!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2021)

My cashier gave me $80 more than he was supposed to, so I made his day by returning it…


Damn, I sure wish he was an asshole to me!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Well that was a fucked phone call my oldest son 11 year old boxer has lung cancer they say 2 weeks or 2 mouths just shitty shitty altogether


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I first discovered Robert E. Howard in early Jr. High. Couldn't get enough & wore out the paper backs. Found this several years back - all of his original Conan work in one volume.
> 
> View attachment 4999072


Oh shit, you know the good jams!!! I love the old chronicles volumes. They are kind of epic.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that was a fucked phone call my oldest son 11 year old boxer has lung cancer they say 2 weeks or 2 mouths just shitty shitty altogether


Oh I am so sorry for you guys. Give some good love to the pupper for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh I am so sorry for you guys. Give some good love to the pupper for me


I will and thanks for that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that was a fucked phone call my oldest son 11 year old boxer has lung cancer they say 2 weeks or 2 mouths just shitty shitty altogether


So sorry Jeff, that is horrible.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is going to make it hard to play with power tools!
> 
> View attachment 4999013


That’s how many I need to use power tools, bloody pea heart.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that was a fucked phone call my oldest son 11 year old boxer has lung cancer they say 2 weeks or 2 mouths just shitty shitty altogether


Very bad, not good. Best wishes mate


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 30, 2021)

And then cheese cake...500mg of yum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Morning


Happy October!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh shit, you know the good jams!!! I love the old chronicles volumes. They are kind of epic.








THE COMPLETE CHRONICLES OF CONAN. (CENTENARY EDITION). Hardcover – 2006-EBID:142386505226: Howard, Robert E. Stephen Jones (Editon) Les Edwards (Illustrator).: Books - Amazon


THE COMPLETE CHRONICLES OF CONAN. (CENTENARY EDITION). Hardcover – 2006-EBID:142386505226 [Howard, Robert E. Stephen Jones (Editon) Les Edwards (Illustrator).] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. THE COMPLETE CHRONICLES OF CONAN. (CENTENARY EDITION). Hardcover –...



www.amazon.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 4999566
> 
> Happy October!


I kept hearing shit on the roof last night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

good morning, happy Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> good morning, happy Friday


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s how many I need to use power tools, bloody pea heart.


We got high and left the power tools alone. I'm going to get my brother to do it when he brings the other table.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


 morning gorgeous, how are you doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning gorgeous, how are you doing today?


Happy Friday! Happy new budget day. Shatter is 40% off. There goes my budget


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Friday! Happy new budget day. Shatter is 40% off. There goes my budget


What's on the menu today for today?


----------



## MAGpie81 (Oct 1, 2021)

Good morning.
Time to go harvest another before sunup!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's on the menu today for today?


Pre 98 Bubba, Jacky Girl and Oregon noble shatter, 3 all thc disposable pens and about 4 different types of weed 
I can’t believe I’m buying weed. But at least the prices are going down.

It’s festival time around here. I’d like to go to the Gasparilla music festival. I doubt it though because Barbie keeps fuckn up her back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pre 98 Bubba, Jacky Girl and Oregon noble shatter, 3 all thc disposable pens and about 4 different types of weed
> I can’t believe I’m buying weed. But at least the prices are going down.
> 
> It’s festival time around here. I’d like to go to the Gasparilla music festival. I doubt it though because Barbie keeps fuckn up her back.


I'm telling ya go fuck up that lawn mower when nobody's looking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4999738


After Sex snack?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4999738


That looks like an ouch sandwich lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After Sex snack?


Or during... get messy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That looks like an ouch sandwich lol


Do they make gluten free noodles?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they make gluten free noodles?


I don’t know. Maybe?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4999760


It's 48 here and I'm not interested in going outside and I know I have to. So time for me to put on my long pants and long sleeve shirt to do this, sigh. Ok, maybe just a few more minutes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's 48 here and I'm not interested in going outside and I know I have to. So time for me to put on my long pants and long sleeve shirt to do this, sigh. Ok, maybe just a few more minutes.


Don't give in! Laziness is so seductive...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't give in! Laziness is so seductive...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

I need flower come on come on woman wake up he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4999760


Man it's 50° in the shop. I need another flannel


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Fried-all-day and national coffee day everyone !   I have my coffee , toast with jam .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man it's 50° in the shop. I need another flannel


What wait a minute Mister ski in the buff can't handle 50 degrees you had better have the better half take your temperature you might be sick


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

@curious2garden did you blows up something this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What wait a minute Mister ski in the buff can't handle 50 degrees you had better have the better half take your temperature you might be sick


It's all the cold metal.......but you're right I'm being a fucking pussy lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @curious2garden did you blows up something this morning


Maybe?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's all the cold metal.......but you're right I'm being a fucking pussy lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

she’s @curious2garden was busy trying to find her AU leggings and long sleeve shirt . Black of course .


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4999738


I had a buddy, now deceased, who would make pizza burgers, pizza as the bun. Glorious!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's all the cold metal.......but you're right I'm being a fucking pussy lol


 yeppers it sucks getting old


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> yeppers it sucks getting old


Hear hear...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 4999792


Picture he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Picture he he


Beat me to it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

So if I accidentally go over and shake her that wouldn't be rude would it????? Drink more coffee must have coffee


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh happy 1st of October too . It’s opening day for bow season here .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a buddy, now deceased, who would make pizza burgers, pizza as the bun. Glorious!


I could eat that right now!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> she’s @curious2garden was busy trying to find her AU leggings and long sleeve shirt . Black of course .


Actually that's exactly what I'm doing excavating last winter's UA leggings and long sleeve heatgear.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could eat that right now!


Me too. He had 4 sons, all big boys, 13-20 and they all could eat. He'd have 5 large pizzas delivered and grill up a bunch of burgers.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

@curious2garden , this man pays attention and listens to a smart woman .  

I better hope the wife doesn’t read this !  ….


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Me too. He had 4 sons, all big boys, 13-20 and they all could eat. He'd have 5 large pizzas delivered and grill up a bunch of burgers.


 I bet his grocery bill was reasonable. I had a pretty big appetite when I was a teen. I'd often eat two or three PB&J sandwiches after school and still eat dinner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope things are good for ya....

woke up this morning to rain and i nice cool 71F....yep u guessed it, my nipples are hard.....summer is over........from the looks of it we got bout 2 1/2 inches of rain last night and this morning and we are still under the gun.....high today 84F

just got into the shop......coffee is perking almost ready......so if ya need a warm up....

yes i bought taco's.....sheesh........potato and egg today....she mixed in a little jalopeno.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet his grocery bill was reasonable. I had a pretty big appetite when I was a teen. I'd often eat two or three PB&J sandwiches after school and still eat dinner.


A typical tri-tip BBQ for one meal and a sammie the next day was 5-6 tri-tips. Except for the wife, they were eating machines, and none were fat; just big husky boys


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A typical tri-tip BBQ for one meal and a sammie the next day was 5-6 tri-tips. Except for the wife, they were eating machines, and none were fat; just big husky boys


What is tri-tip?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is tri-tip?


Steak. Google-fu

Gonna be 77° and sunny tomorrow


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Steak. Google-fu
> 
> Gonna be 77° and sunny tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4999815


Actually it's a roast size chunk of meat, multiple steaks from each one


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Steak. Google-fu
> 
> Gonna be 77° and sunny tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4999815


bust out those shorts....

good tacos btw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually it's a roast size chunk of meat, multiple steaks from each one


And they ate five or six of these? That's way too much beef to be healthy lol. 



BudmanTX said:


> bust out those shorts....
> 
> good tacos btw


 It's going up to 70° this afternoon. Might get some shorts action today too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going up to 70° this afternoon. Might get some shorts action today too.


there ya go.....get out there and enjoy......after work i know i will if it's raining or not......


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could eat that right now!


I made a pizza last night with a Pillsbury crust (in the can) and it came out awesome, or maybe I was just starved, but we ate the whole thing...I put some leftover barbeque rib meat, onions and black olives, Prego sauce, and mozzarella and cheddar cheeses. Yes, it was clean out the refridge pizza!

October 1st, Dabday, and an easy day for me!!

Listed the brick Ranch yesterday...Not one call yet. I figured it was too late in the season. Plus we have the price up there. I have wayyyy to much work in this one to give it away. We shall see what happens. Whatever fate brings. When I sold my rentals this summer, I had calls minutes after the sign went up. Less than 10 minutes and the phone started ringing...It was crazy!

I'm actually stoned from dry herb...wow...Don't even feel like dabbing yet!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

wait what??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

Aww coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I made a pizza last night with a Pillsbury crust (in the can) and it came out awesome, or maybe I was just starved, but we ate the whole thing...I put some leftover barbeque rib meat, onions and black olives, Prego sauce, and mozzarella and cheddar cheeses. Yes, it was clean out the refridge pizza!
> 
> October 1st, Dabday, and an easy day for me!!
> 
> ...


I can think of at least one more reason why it was sooooo good lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I made a pizza last night with a Pillsbury crust (in the can) and it came out awesome, or maybe I was just starved, but we ate the whole thing...I put some leftover barbeque rib meat, onions and *black olives,* Prego sauce, and mozzarella and cheddar cheeses. Yes, it was clean out the refridge pizza!
> 
> October 1st, Dabday, and an easy day for me!!
> 
> ...


Black olives make everything better. Green olives are blah


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Black olives make everything better. Green olives are blah


And here I thought it was the cheese lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

lol a lot of love for putrid unripe olives... go figure


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a lot of love for putrid unripe olives... go figure
> 
> View attachment 4999923


You're doing something wrong if they're putrid... How old were these olives you ate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're doing something wrong if they're putrid... How old were these olives you ate?


Not old enough


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not old enough


#allolivesarerelevant


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> #allolivesarerelevant


Let them mature and grow into real olives. We do it with our weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a lot of love for putrid unripe olives... go figure
> 
> View attachment 4999923





Laughing Grass said:


> One of the things I noticed about this forum. People have very strong feelings about their food.


Is that the Pot talking to the Kettle?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Let them mature and grow into real olives. We do it with our weed.


From that logic fried green tomatoes are bad to you, too. Say it ain't so!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> From that logic fried green tomatoes are bad to you, too. Say it ain't so!


I didn't make any of those this year damn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

So far so good today......2 customer for machine work are happy, they car i did the brakes on is picked up.....got one more car to get rid of today and my day is done......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that the Pot talking to the Kettle?


To be fair it's not an opinion if it's a fact.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> From that logic fried green tomatoes are bad to you, too. Say it ain't so!


True story


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Unpopular opinion day

Poptarts are jam filled calzones.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> True story


Okay, well more for me I suppose... 


Laughing Grass said:


> Unpopular opinion day
> 
> Poptarts are jam filled calzones.


This opinion I am chill with. Lol


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unpopular opinion day
> 
> Poptarts are jam filled calzones.


Underwear is an option, not a requirement


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, well more for me I suppose...
> 
> This opinion I am chill with. Lol


I actually like fried green tomatoes.  just being an antagonist today.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I actually like fried green tomatoes.  just being an antagonist today.


That's not like you at all...


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> So far so good today......2 customer for machine work are happy, they car i did the brakes on is picked up.....got one more car to get rid of today and my day is done......


Good, drop by and help me replace the passenger mirror on my truck, it keeps folding back. Plastic and heat don't work well together, I figure a locating pin broke off. I'll try to RTV it into place for the moment.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Underwear is an option, not a requirement


It's your first line of defense......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be fair it's not an opinion if it's a fact.


Maybe you just need to get better olives......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe you just need to get better olives......


I only buy the best.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Mandarin cookies make me feisty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good, drop by and help me replace the passenger mirror on my truck, it keeps folding back. Plastic and heat don't work well together, I figure a locating pin broke off. I'll try to RTV it into place for the moment.


eeeww.........

how much hair to you have left???


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mandarin cookies make me feisty.


I want some cookies


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

little good news......talk to the owner of the other car he won't be here till 4pm, also got a pair of heads in the wash, maybe i can't at least hit the seats before i leave for today.....

and i have a new free car....hehe......it's amazing what you find sometimes......66 Baja bug....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> little good news......talk to the owner of the other car he won't be here till 4pm, also got a pair of heads in the wash, maybe i can't at least hit the seats before i leave for today.....
> 
> and i have a new free car....hehe......it's amazing what you find sometimes......66 Baja bug....


Narrow or wide eye?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 1, 2021)

Garlic stuffed green olives are my jam, around 7$ a jar last i checked. Always have pickles, peperocini, or stuffed olives on hand. Sometimes just need a briney kick


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

wide eye......kind of home made....but it works......got a bent beam, and no seats, but that's ok........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I want some cookies


You're already feisty enough.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> True story


Says the girl with advanced neurodegeneration secondary to end stage fructose poisoning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wide eye......kind of home made....but it works......got a bent beam, and no seats, but that's ok........


Oh man my dad would want that. I like the narrow but he's always been a wide eye.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Underwear is an option, not a requirement


I was at the front of that wave. I come from the garter generation. Pantyhose were brand spanking new. It was a one and done solution to that dilemma.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're already feisty enough.


You hardly know me......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only buy the best.











Blue Cheese Stuffed Olives in Jar


Blue Cheese Stuffed Olives are crisp green Greek Halkidiki Olives generously filled with heady blue cheese for a harmony of briny, tart and pungent flavors.




www.delallo.com




I could polish off a jar of these. I limit myself to 2 at a sitting


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Blue Cheese Stuffed Olives in Jar
> 
> 
> Blue Cheese Stuffed Olives are crisp green Greek Halkidiki Olives generously filled with heady blue cheese for a harmony of briny, tart and pungent flavors.
> ...


I'd eat that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that.


They are flexible treats, tasty with beer, wine OR pot!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

Found this morning in the dining room also need to replace furnace. At least I know people seeing I also had been doing hvac since I was twelve along with the farm and ag dealership . I was always working and this stuff drives me crazy because this is stuff I could do myself in my sleep .  I don’t need this crap right now . Think the wife is going to have a nervous break down soon if stuff doesn’t turn around . Been having to live off savings and my disability . She’s supposed to get paid for taking care of me 24/7 but we haven’t seen a check since July . Heck this company won’t even returned my lawyers phone calls . At least four people have died from lack of care do to my state’s government actions changing the law to favor said companies . 

This couldn’t possibly be from the hurricane storms we’ve had all summer . Outside you can’t see that part of the roof and valley from the ground . I don’t think it’s from a animal in the attic . I haven’t heard anything up there anyways . Of course it’s blowing in cellulos insulation so it’s going to make a mess .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Says the girl with advanced neurodegeneration secondary to end stage fructose poisoning


Now that's just mean. Gonna go drown my sorrows in a bowl of cantaloupe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was at the front of that wave. I come from the garter generation. Pantyhose were brand spanking new. It was a one and done solution to that dilemma.


So glad that pantyose fell out of fashion. Free the legs!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Black olives make everything better. Green olives are blah


I like them both. When I was a kid I LOVED green olive and cream cheese sandwiches...but I can honestly say I have not had one since my childhood and it sounds gross now. But I still love olives! 

I am officially an old man. I just got back from running errands, got out of the car, and noticed I had slippers on  Oh snap. I only went to the bank and to install a lockbox so I wasn't seen, but still...I am slipping.

I think dabs are in order!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

hey @DarkWeb 

it's crued....pan is good....



good fixer upper.....still gotta get a title, i'll get that next week....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I like them both. When I was a kid I LOVED green olive and cream cheese sandwiches...but I can honestly say I have not had one since my childhood and it sounds gross now. But I still love olives!
> 
> I am officially an old man. I just got back from running errands, got out of the car, and noticed I had slippers on  Oh snap. I only went to the bank and to install a lockbox so I wasn't seen, but still...I am slipping.
> 
> I think dabs are in order!


I've done that. My slippers can pass for sneakers.....look like slip on Vans


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @DarkWeb
> 
> it's crued....pan is good....
> 
> ...


Don't need a title in VT 

I thought '66 was still a smaller back window?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I like them both. When I was a kid I LOVED green olive and cream cheese sandwiches...but I can honestly say I have not had one since my childhood and it sounds gross now. But I still love olives!
> 
> I am officially an old man. I just got back from running errands, got out of the car, and noticed I had slippers on  Oh snap. I only went to the bank and to install a lockbox so I wasn't seen, but still...I am slipping.
> 
> I think dabs are in order!


Wear your PJs to the grocery store and you can call yourself a Millenial


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't need a title in VT
> 
> I thought '66 was still a smaller back window?


naaw big window 65-71 were all the same, the window didn't change till 72, pre 64 are a little smaller, and then earlier than that were oval windows...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wear your PJs to the grocery store and you can call yourself a Millenial


Don't @ me jeez...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> naaw big window 65-71 were all the same, the window didn't change till 72, pre 64 are a little smaller, and then earlier than that were oval windows...


Yeah, my '59 had a little one but not the oval. I like the back corners on the body of the smaller windows. It just looks more of what I think of when I think of Baja bug. My '73 had the big back and side windows.......I like that for a street car.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, my '59 had a little one but not the oval. I like the back corners on the body of the smaller windows. It just looks more of what I think of when I think of Baja bug. My '73 had the big back and side windows.......I like that for a street car.


it's definitely got rat rod potential, get rid of the fenders and the rest of the deck lid, move front headlight to the inner fender wells....like i said it has potential


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Stop what you’re doing


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's definitely got rat rod potential, get rid of the fenders and the rest of the deck lid, move front headlight to the inner fender wells....like i said it has potential


Now you're talking! Some big fat tires! Moonies! And a visor! Side mirror on the top of the door frame........ Damn it now I'm hungry


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

SO, now I have two burners on the stove that don't want to light. I guess I should have checked the center burner when it was delivered, but I didn't.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

More time please......


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've done that. My slippers can pass for sneakers.....look like slip on Vans


Yeah, in my defense this is a brand new pair of Sketchers slippers that I put on this morning for the first time and they could definitely pass for loafers. 

I was holding out for October 1st to wear them...and I made it! 

I have become a shoe junkie...a comfortable shoe junkie!!

Just did 3 dabs in a row and I need to get groceries...look out cookie isle!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Just kicked the slippers off so I don't forget...again!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just kicked the slippers off so I don't forget...again!


Got pants?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got pants?


No


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, in my defense this is a brand new pair of Sketchers slippers that I put on this morning for the first time and they could definitely pass for loafers.
> 
> I was holding out for October 1st to wear them...and I made it!
> 
> ...


You know what my favorite thing to do when I dab is? Dab.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You know what my favorite thing to do when I dab is? Dab. View attachment 5000091


I love you, sis! I’m right behind you!! Yabba dabba doo! (Or two)


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love you, sis! I’m right behind you!! Yabba dabba doo! (Or two)


I broke my slide last night, so the only thing I have is my banger if I want to use my bong


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love you, sis! I’m right behind you!! Yabba dabba doo! (Or two)


This is pre-Bubba. Wow I wonder what pre-Bubba was. It’s pre-98? 88?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I broke my slide last night, so the only thing I have is my banger if I want to use my bong


Get out and make something or go to the head shop man.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

I just looked at my feet, and I have my OLD slippers on. The holy ones, lol. 

I decided to do a few more dabs before I get groceries. Oh yeah, I was making a list. 

I'm gonna need a dab first! That pre bubba stuff looks lovely. I did a blend again, and yum! Is that live resin?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just looked at my feet, and I have my OLD slippers on. The holy ones, lol.
> 
> I decided to do a few more dabs before I get groceries. Oh yeah, I was making a list.
> 
> I'm gonna need a dab first! That pre bubba stuff looks lovely. I did a blend again, and yum! Is that live resin?


YES









why do you have to go shopping


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Angry face from you too @Metasynth I'm on a roll.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get out and make something or go to the head shop man.


LOL I was down by the head shop and went to get a new piece the day before it broke. But there was a "out to lunch" sign. Maybe tomorrow. 

Happy the whole thing didn't break......I really don't know how it didn't. I was turning off a light......so this was all in the dark


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

My calzone comment was buried before @Singlemalt could see it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Jacky Girl out too


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> SO, now I have two burners on the stove that don't want to light. I guess I should have checked the center burner when it was delivered, but I didn't.


I think the spirits in my house are fing with me, I cleaned out the middle of the center burner and when I first tried it it wouldn't work, now it works.  
Welcome to October, I think I need to have a chat with them.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have too, but I need milk and eggs and probably cookies and such. Maybe some real food for dinner too. There's a grocery store 1.3 miles away. Not my favorite, but it works!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Angry face from you too @Metasynth I'm on a roll.


I don’t understand why I can’t do that because I can’t really talk lol I just got off the road today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't have too, but I need milk and eggs and probably cookies and such. Maybe some real food for dinner too. There's a grocery store 1.3 miles away. Not my favorite, but it works!!


Welllll ok


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think the spirits in my house are fing with me, I cleaned out the middle of the center burner and when I first tried it it wouldn't work, now it works.
> Welcome to October, I think I need to have a chat with them.


Mice and men


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Temperature check


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Temperature check
> View attachment 5000108


Show off


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

86 here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

60°


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 60°


61 was our high...but 70f tomorrow. 

Here I come grocery store...after one for the road.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

51 was the low last night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2021)

I don't have a lot to complain about


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> More time please......
> View attachment 5000057
> View attachment 5000058


Mine hasn’t turned purple like last year’s did . Had some purple in early August on one branch but that was it . I’m hoping for more time too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a lot to complain aboutView attachment 5000114


Finally!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a lot to complain aboutView attachment 5000114


What does this mean


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I kept hearing shit on the roof last night
> View attachment 4999695


Skeleton crew?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Mine hasn’t turned purple like last year’s did . Had some purple in early August on one branch but that was it . I’m hoping for more time too.
> View attachment 5000121


Looking good  
That was the last 3 days. It's been down to 40° maybe even a degree or two colder.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Skeleton crew?


Just the rats.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Srsly my babe what’s 22?

edit @Laughing Grass or whoever else knows.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Wait wait hang on, I know…


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What does this mean


Ah 71.6 f


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looking good
> That was the last 3 days. It's been down to 40° maybe even a degree or two colder.


I’m considered a troll where I live and it’s been getting down in the 40’s too but not that cold . I would believe above the bridge it’s been getting that cold though .


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Srsly my babe what’s 22?
> 
> edit @Laughing Grass or whoever else knows.


Average temp for Florida in April and May.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Average temp for Florida in April and May.


Pretty


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m considered a troll where I live and it’s been getting down in the 40’s too but not that cold . I would believe above the bridge it’s been getting that cold though .


It's also a blue strain.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

Yay, the first sign of the 8ish week break from the oppressive heat. Looking forward to the cool walks with my wife at night. The 5 mile walk is so much easier when we're not sweating 2 minutes out the door.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Wonder what shit would look like if they used different colors in them?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2021)

Santa Ana winds here. Getting desert heat on the coast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m considered a troll where I live and it’s been getting down in the 40’s too but not that cold . I would believe above the bridge it’s been getting that cold though .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5000141


I may have been here 20 years but I still have my Scandanavian north-midwest genetics. Last Dec. my Chicago born wife was wrapping up in 3 layers to go for a walk when it was in the low 50's and high 40's at night. I broke and put on long pants instead of shorts around 53°.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I may have been here 20 years but I still have my Scandanavian north-midwest genetics. Last Dec. my Chicago born wife was wrapping up in 3 layers to go for a walk when it was in the low 50's and high 40's at night. I broke and put on long pants instead of shorts around 53°.


Go Vikings!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I may have been here 20 years but I still have my Scandanavian north-midwest genetics. Last Dec. my Chicago born wife was wrapping up in 3 layers to go for a walk when it was in the low 50's and high 40's at night. I broke and put on long pants instead of shorts around 53°.


I never take shorts off lol I just never go anywhere.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Go BUCS


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go Vikings!



We day-tripped to Minnesota from Iowa when I was a kid, I even had a touch of a Minnesota accent when we moved to Texas. Oh yeah, that was fun when those Texans heard me, don'cha know. When I get pissed I still can't shake my birth accent and cuss in Iowa/Minnesotan. It makes it impossible to argue with my wife when she hits the floor laughing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We day-tripped to Minnesota from Iowa when I was a kid, I even had a touch of a Minnesota accent when we moved to Texas. Oh yeah, that was fun when those Texans heard me, don'cha know. When I get pissed I still can't shake my birth accent and cuss in Iowa/Minnesotan. It makes it impossible to argue with my wife when she hits the floor laughing.





Paul Drake said:


> Go BUCS


What is that a hockey team? 

I meant Vikings


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

@DarkWeb , These seeds I know for a fact were from my purple punch last year and it was purple all during flowering . This year’s plants , both the male ( cut down )and female look and grew different from last year’s though last years was from a clone and not a seed . I had fan leaves with eleven leafs and big as paper plates . I really don’t know why they produce seeds last year to begin with . Maybe a bee crossbred from a neighbor ? I’ve found two more mature seeds so far for next years grow so will see what happens .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What is that a hockey team?
> 
> I meant Vikings



I wasn't 100% sure you didn't mean the Minnesota Vikings team either, but yeah I have all the genetic markers of this dude being my ancestor. Lock up your women and your church's gold.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go Vikings!


Skol!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb , These seeds I know for a fact were from my purple punch last year and it was purple all during flowering . This year’s plants , both the male ( cut down )and female look and grew different from last year’s though last years was from a clone and not a seed . I had fan leaves with eleven leafs and big as paper plates . I really don’t know why they produce seeds last year to begin with . Maybe a bee crossbred from a neighbor ? I’ve found two more mature seeds so far for next years gro so will see what happens .


Brothers and sisters are all different. Might be totally different might be similar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I wasn't 100% sure you didn't mean the Minnesota Vikings team either, but yeah I have all the genetic markers of this dude being my ancestor. Lock up your women and your church's gold.


How's your hands?


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1305903/


I have this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Garlic stuffed green olives are my jam, around 7$ a jar last i checked. Always have pickles, peperocini, or stuffed olives on hand. Sometimes just need a briney kick


 










*Sicilian Oil Cured black olives*











Also sometimes labeled as dry cured salt or oil-cured, these wrinkled ripe olives are cured by layering them in salt. They are produced in Italy and Morocco. They are concentrated, and somewhat salty tasting and are perfect when marinated in olive oil, oregano, garlic and hot pepper flakes.

I eat these like candy, sometimes I over do it and my ankles swell up


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm 27% from Sweden, Norway, and Denmark. Largest part of my DNA, 40%, is German, came from my Grandfather. They were from Prussia, they immigrated to Minnesota.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's your hands?
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1305903/
> ...


I know that's coming. Osteo-Artritis had already started by my mid-20's, which is another known affliction. My moms hands started doing this in her 60's, so I'm getting all the cello and bass playing in while I still can.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Back with the snacks. I hit aisle four and five hard! But look at the healthy choices. That's fresh cider and a fresh caramel apple. Never mind the party size oreos, they were on sale. I bought them for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I know that's coming. Osteo-Artritis had already started by my mid-20's, which is another known affliction. My moms hands started doing this in her 60's, so I'm getting all the cello and bass playing in while I still can.


I'm 40. Scares the shit out of me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Back with the snacks. I hit aisle four and five hard! But look at the healthy choices. That's fresh cider and a fresh caramel apple. Never mind the party size oreos, they were on sale. I bought them for youView attachment 5000182


Dude, I hope you got food


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

It’s 4:20 somewhere !


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Back with the snacks. I hit aisle four and five hard! But look at the healthy choices. That's fresh cider and a fresh caramel apple. Never mind the party size oreos, they were on sale. I bought them for youView attachment 5000182


Dude you forgot the Funyuns …


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

I forgot I have a banana moon pie.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

Had.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Back with the snacks. I hit aisle four and five hard! But look at the healthy choices. That's fresh cider and a fresh caramel apple. Never mind the party size oreos, they were on sale. I bought them for youView attachment 5000182


Dark chocolate Oreo's & a glass of ice cold milk is my Kryptonite.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

OOH, I have a dark chocolate Hershey's bar also, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Back with the snacks. I hit aisle four and five hard! But look at the healthy choices. That's fresh cider and a fresh caramel apple. Never mind the party size oreos, they were on sale. I bought them for youView attachment 5000182


My man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

This shit sucks. It looks like ice cream. I added whipped cream to help but it doesn’t help. It’s just bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm 40. Scares the shit out of me.


I understand


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Angry face from you too @Metasynth I'm on a roll.


#allolivesmatter


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This shit sucks. It looks like ice cream. I added whipped cream to help but it doesn’t help. It’s just bad. View attachment 5000200


Wait you can’t understand why avocado ice cream sucks?


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This shit sucks. It looks like ice cream. I added whipped cream to help but it doesn’t help. It’s just bad. View attachment 5000200


Needs some chili powder and cilantro, frozen Guac. on a tortilla chip.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I forgot I have a banana moon pie.


I saw those in the store last week and almost bought one, but resisted. If they had chocolate I would have!

That caramel apple was great...Brought me right back to the fair. But better because it was only $1.50 instead of $7



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This shit sucks. It looks like ice cream. I added whipped cream to help but it doesn’t help. It’s just bad. View attachment 5000200


A few dabs may improve the flavor. Non dairy...who do they think they are???!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

The only good non dairy ice cream for me is the coconut cream based stuff. It’s creamy and flavorful and has a slight coconutty finish, if you’re into that kinda thing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Needs some chili powder and cilantro, frozen Guac. on a tortilla chip.


Yeah I should put some on this cauliflower pizza that looks like a huge tortilla chip. Halle Berry recommended both products . It’s the last time I listen to her.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I should put some on this cauliflower pizza that looks like a huge tortilla chip. Halle Berry recommended both products . It’s the last time I listen to her. View attachment 5000222View attachment 5000224


That pic of her say's "this shit sucks!"


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

I'd rather just look at her.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

Halie Berry is my Kryptonite .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Halie Berry is my Kryptonite .
> View attachment 5000233
> View attachment 5000234


Yeah some people have amazing genes. Mick Jagger is another one . He went to some dive bar last night to drink a beer and no one recognized him. Charlotte NC. He can really move for a 78 year old .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I should put some on this cauliflower pizza that looks like a huge tortilla chip. Halle Berry recommended both products . It’s the last time I listen to her. View attachment 5000222View attachment 5000224





raratt said:


> I'd rather just look at her.


Remember when she did that dui hit and run?









Halle Berry Gets Probation, Fine for Leaving Scene of Crash


Actress Halle Berry pleaded no contest Wednesday to charges of leaving the scene of a West Hollywood car accident and was sentenced to three years' probation, fined $13,500 and ordered to perform 200 hours of community service.




www.latimes.com


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This shit sucks. It looks like ice cream. I added whipped cream to help but it doesn’t help. It’s just bad. View attachment 5000200


Even ketchup could not help that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

I just ate dinner after some dabs and I thought “what is this?” I didn’t cook it.” HA They’re leftovers from last night.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

I put ketchup on my hot dogs. There, I said it!!
























I feel so liberated




















































Penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I just ate dinner after some dabs and I thought “what is this?” I didn’t cook it.” HA They’re leftovers from last night.
> 
> View attachment 5000253


LOL was it good?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I put ketchup on my hot dogs. There, I said it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only mustard.......no ketchup


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Needs some chili powder and cilantro, frozen Guac. on a tortilla chip.


Dark chocolate Nacho salad?


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

Ketchup, mustard, and pickle relish.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only mustard.......no ketchup


Servers always look at me weird when I ask for mustard when I get fries.

I put that shit on everything.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Halie Berry is my Kryptonite .
> View attachment 5000233
> View attachment 5000234


I'd eat that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I put ketchup on my hot dogs. There, I said it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL was it good?


Ehhh. Needed ketchup.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

I had a fine Turkey Tetrazzini, prepared by Ms. Stouffer, with my friend Little Debbie.

I feel like I need to drink a lot of water now!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a fine Turkey Tetrazzini, prepared by Ms. Stouffer, with my friend Little Debbie.
> 
> I feel like I need to drink a lot of water now!


Well on that salty note how about dessert


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2021)

I had no idea flaming hot dill pickle chips existed. Munchies aquired...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 1, 2021)

Love at first bite.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5000307
> 
> Love at first bite.


I'd eat that!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 1, 2021)

Wow I came across some pictures from last year . The wind put a hurting them and just a plain old mess . I’m sure glad I learned from my mistakes last year and things will be different next year too.

‘’left the purple punch out a week longer than the OG kush . Lost five big branches of this plant . I’m sure glad things are going different this year .


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well on that salty note how about dessertView attachment 5000293


I passed out before dessert, but there's always a bedtime snack...and the icy pops are frozen!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I passed out before dessert, but there's always a bedtime snack...and the icy pops are frozen!!


All good I'm passing out on you before bedtime???mmm yeah you get it have a good snack and try and get some rest


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Dude you forgot the Funyuns …
> View attachment 5000189


I need a snorkel, an avacado and a screwdriver. Trust me bro ive made bongs out of less


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

Pineapple1? 420! Cant sleep. Fuck me


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Pineapple1? 420! Cant sleep. Fuck me


Had a pineapple express straight pineapple. Pretty trick


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi beautiful…
Wake and Bake over here with a pre roll. How’s about that?! Member berry it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Finally!


Hey


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful…
> Wake and Bake over here with a pre roll. How’s about that?! Member berry it is.


Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning


Say baby


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

How’s the table @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Say babyView attachment 5000476


I have no obligations today, I should join you. 

Table is here just have to put it together


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2021)

What are you up to today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

This should be the fourth tune played.

Wow that was good preroll at 20%. I bought more at 29%


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you up to today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


Drinking and smoking. I’m going to drop kick her if she tries to do anything outside!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

dabnap coming on strong. Oh yeah I smoke a cone.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

Morning all, time for breakfast ? Gotta get buzzed and go to trim prison today.
Hash browns and baked French toast topped with strawberries, kiwi, bananas.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

Well, that's gone. Almost bit my fingers on the last bite


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dark chocolate Oreo's & a glass of ice cold milk is my Kryptonite.


I remember sneaking drinks of full fat milk out of chiller at the dairy farm. So incredibly good. Milk has never tasted like that


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This shit sucks. It looks like ice cream. I added whipped cream to help but it doesn’t help. It’s just bad. View attachment 5000200


Obviously you need to smoke more pot. I have never found anything I couldn't eat if I upped my cannabis intake! For science


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Morning all, time for breakfast ? Gotta get buzzed and go to trim prison today.
> Hash browns and baked French toast topped with strawberries, kiwi, bananas.
> View attachment 5000492


The hashbrowns and bacon look GREAT the dangerous fructose bomb not so much  I spent an inordinate amount of time wondering why you were going to prison  then I read trim! Obviously I need more coffee faster  enjoy jail and scissor hash!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. What's happening?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Morning.






Gonna almost hit 70° today! What's going on for the weekend? Who's got plans?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5000500


I can’t smoke pipes sir. Too hot for me.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


Id hit it .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beach, maybe. Gotta bundle up for sunset.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I remember sneaking drinks of full fat milk out of chiller at the dairy farm. So incredibly good. Milk has never tasted like that
> 
> Obviously you need to smoke more pot. I have never found anything I couldn't eat if I upped my cannabis intake! For science


You grow up on a dairy farm too . Mom hated it when I’d go to the bulk tank and dipped it in from the top to get the cream . Raw fresh milk on cereal or dipping cookies was the best .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t smoke pipes sir. Too hot for me.


And now you made me break out all my silicone toys


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

lil nas and X and Elton John crack me up. JS


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lil nas and X and Elton John crack me up. JS


A+ for being performance artists, they have their moments.
Their music isn't my style, but they sure can be entertaining.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And now you made me break out all my silicone toysView attachment 5000518View attachment 5000519


Uhhh what? lol quite the collection friend. I do bongs too


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lil nas and X and Elton John crack me up. JS


Me too, my current favorite commercial


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You grow up on a dairy farm too . Mom hated it when I’d go to the bulk tank and dipped it in from the top to get the cream . Raw fresh milk on cereal or dipping cookies was the best .


My extended family were dairy farmers. When my parents adopted me they moved off the family dairy farm but were only about 5 miles away. I'd say I grew up dairy farm adjacent


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Yes there was that


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Oh man my jeep stunk for a few days after last weekend.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully someone shows up today to check out the roof leak situation. Supposed to start raining around 5pm and all day tomorrow  . The rest of the week forecast is between 40° and 70° with patchy fog in the mornings . One last drink for the girls .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Great song


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> dabnap coming on strong. Oh yeah I smoke a cone.


Sometimes I don't share, I smoke alone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sometimes I don't share, I smoke alone.


90% I smoke alone. Yeeeeeah with nobody else. You know when I smoke alone, I smoke by myself.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5000529


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

more coffee is needed


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My extended family were dairy farmers. When my parents adopted me they moved off the family dairy farm but were only about 5 miles away. I'd say I grew up dairy farm adjacent


So You know all about what real work is including your profession . Insurance company/state gov. says no one can work 24/7 . Go ask a farmer , doctor , fireman ect that question . Just because you shut your eyes doesn’t mean you’re not ready a moments notice . Little argument I’m having with a bunch a idiit’s on the state level . Bet if any joe smoe off the street walked up to a representative and thanked him or her for all their hard work 24/7 he or she would thank you and praise you for doing so . Oh, wait they only have to show up three days a week and get the whole summer off . l better stop before my blood pressure boils . I need to relax


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 90% I smoke alone. Yeeeeeah with nobody else. You know when I smoke alone, I smoke by myself.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 2, 2021)

Just like that Sat. morning coffee , donut & rippers can’t just do 1 skynard to get the day going






Gotta me all fired up & inspired . I know what needs to be done to cherry on top this session ,good morning .


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 2, 2021)

My wife sent me this . I can’t believe she did as she has always disliked weed . Even doc said now that’s it’s legal no one has a say in it .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 2, 2021)

My new bird feeder is a hit! Yesterday I saw a woodpecker in it and it was the first bird to venture in after several days and then the chickadees followed. It's hanging right outside my office window so when I'm on the laptop I can watch them. I love it!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2021)

Yay


manfredo said:


> My new bird feeder is a hit! Yesterday I saw a woodpecker in it and it was the first bird to venture in after several days and then the chickadees followed. It's hanging right outside my office window so when I'm on the laptop I can watch them. I love it!View attachment 5000588


What types of birdies do you normally see? Anything you're hoping to entice?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 2, 2021)

Happy Funkin' Day!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yay
> 
> What types of birdies do you normally see? Anything you're hoping to entice?


I really don't know my birds except for the basic ones, but there are all kinds of wild birds around here, and I just like birds. Woodpeckers seem to be dominating it at the moment. They are not going to be happy here shortly because of about to cut some dead trees down that they hang out in. Notice how this thing is leaning towards my house and it's dead as a doorknob


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

I suck at poaching eggs.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 2, 2021)

So I should probably go to the dispensary today, but every damn time I sit here looking at the order screen thinking, "I'd so much rather call my buddy and go play some oldschool PS games while we wait for his guy to deliver a lb to him.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5000604
> 
> I suck at poaching eggs.


Yellow runny yolks are just itching to have toast crusts dipped in....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5000604
> 
> I suck at poaching eggs.


Meh, it still will taste great so all is good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5000604
> 
> I suck at poaching eggs.


You should get a license then.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

Lol edit


DCcan said:


> Morning all, time for breakfast ? Gotta get buzzed and go to trim prison today.
> Hash browns and baked French toast topped with strawberries, kiwi, bananas.
> View attachment 5000492


word my nerd


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should get a license then.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5000604
> 
> I suck at poaching eggs.


An attempt at Benedict?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> An attempt at Benedict?


Yeah, I can never get the eggs right. It had my Canadian bacon on it....it did taste awesome lol just looks sad.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I remember sneaking drinks of full fat milk out of chiller at the dairy farm. So incredibly good. Milk has never tasted like that
> 
> Obviously you need to smoke more pot. I have never found anything I couldn't eat if I upped my cannabis intake! For science


You love bug you


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I can never get the eggs right. It had my Canadian bacon on it....it did taste awesome lol just looks sad.


Swirl the water, teaspoon vinegar, salted water. You got it bro


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I can never get the eggs right. It had my Canadian bacon on it....it did taste awesome lol just looks sad.


Taste is all that matters anyway, unless you’re serving it to a paying customer. Or trying to impress someone. But if you’re just trying to eat eggs Benedict, then it looks good to me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

Ahhhh, ummmm. Like I just applied for a job with Dr.Bong. I am totally serious . Lol. Only because I liked his name. Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Swirl the water, teaspoon vinegar, salted water. You got it bro


I was reading that salt actually works against holding the white together. Also read the swirling is good for one at a time only.


I tried it a few different ways today. Deep water, shallow water.....both with vinegar. Ramekins......a slow slide in and I tried just leaving it in the ramekin and not let it touch the water. Went through 8  



Metasynth said:


> Taste is all that matters anyway, unless you’re serving it to a paying customer. Or *trying to impress someone*. But if you’re just trying to eat eggs Benedict, then it looks good to me!


Me


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was reading that salt actually works against holding the white together. Also read the swirling is good for one at a time only.
> 
> 
> I tried it a few different ways today. Deep water, shallow water.....both with vinegar. Ramekins......a slow slide in and I tried just leaving it in the ramekin and not let it touch the water. Went through 8
> ...


You fucking weirdo. We are like minded


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> You fucking weirdo. We are like minded


I think I might try the salt next time  I will get this lol just can't eat anymore eggs


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 2, 2021)

Tap out on those shenanigans  and just go fried or scrambled , scrambled if the flip on the fried is failed .

The K.I.S.S method never disappoints , now let’s do a shot cause it’s a


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Damn I should have watched this


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I might try the salt next time  I will get this lol just can't eat anymore eggs


Pussy fart


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 2, 2021)

edit: I gotta slooow my roll ,lol I’ve looped this a few times it is cracking me the F up , too too early for that kinda head space .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh that's some good stuff!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that's some good stuff!  View attachment 5000759
> View attachment 5000760


Light amber, with the darker tones picked up from the barrel, wow.
That is just amazing, and I haven't even tasted it yet.
Where is that place, other than VT?...no listing online


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

@DarkWeb How's your color shaping up for the season?
Pines took the most damage from a long dry spell, new tips died back.
Other trees mostly recovered from the drought when July rolled around, especially the apples.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Light amber, with the darker tones picked up from the barrel, wow.
> That is just amazing, and I haven't even tasted it yet.
> Where is that place, other than VT?...no listing online


I've never seen it before or anything like it. That's why I grabbed it. I got it from a friend that might be able to get another if you like. Otherwise I saw some plain maple syrup on Etsy from them. 








Monsalvat Farm Vermont Maple Syrup 250 Ml | Etsy


100% Natural Grade A Amber Rich Vermont Maple Syrup Monsalvat Farm produces the highest quality amber colored rich tasting maple syrup in our own Sugar House with time-honored Vermont sugaring traditions. All of our syrup comes from all-natural hand collected maple sap and transformed into pure




www.etsy.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> @DarkWeb How's your color shaping up for the season?
> Pines took the most damage from a long dry spell, new tips died back.
> Other trees mostly recovered from the drought when July rolled around, especially the apples.


It's looking pretty good. Still lots of green but I like that. But not at peak yet. Lots of people around looking. Really if you get a chance to be here.....now is the time.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never seen it before or anything like it. That's why I grabbed it. I got it from a friend that might be able to get another if you like. Otherwise I saw some plain maple syrup on Etsy from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw some similar stuff, lower grade stuff in Island Pond, but that is definitely a notch above.
I used to stock up in Quebec dirt cheap, find some good alcoholic ones for cooking, before Covid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

@DCcan 








2021 Barrel Aged Maple Syrup


Our original pure Vermont Maple Syrup has been aged in a recently emptied bourbon barrel for 6 months. The deeper color and smoky flavor make it an ideal alternative sweetener for hot & cold beverages alike - its bold flavor makes it ideal for cocktails - Limited Edition 100 bottles!




cocktailchameleon.markaddison.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Saw some similar stuff, lower grade stuff in Island Pond, but that is definitely a notch above.
> I used to stock up in Quebec dirt cheap, find some good alcoholic ones for cooking, before Covid.


Maple syrup is one of those things that is easy to get around here. Everyone makes it.

Have you fermented it? What do you mean alcoholic ones?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

This stuff was faked in a barrel with lesser syrup, I think. If you look at the rest of their lineup, it's all infused with flavorings.









BOURBON AGED MAPLE | Maple Syrup Made with a Smoky Sweet Flavor


Try our Bourbon Aged Maple Syrup made with a spiced, smoky and subtly sweet flavor.




www.mapleguild.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> This stuff was faked in a barrel with lesser syrup, I think. If you look at the rest of their lineup, it's all infused with flavorings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fake.


This looks good though








Runamok Bourbon Barrel-Aged Maple Syrup — Jasper Hill Farm


Pure Vermont maple syrup carefully aged in recently emptied Apple Brandy barrels. The syrup draws in the essence of the spirit without the alcohol, taking on warm, fruity notes that pair beautifully with our cave-aged cheeses.




www.jasperhillfarm.com


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maple syrup is one of those things that is easy to get around here. Everyone makes it.
> 
> Have you fermented it? What do you mean alcoholic ones?


Maple liquors, or apple maple liquors. Probably more more common in Quebec.
Great for glazing fowl or root crops and gourds.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2021)

__





Vermont Distillers | Vermont Liqueur | United States


Come to Vermont Distillers and taste our Vermont made specialty liqueurs. Our Maple Cream Liqueur is the winner of several awards including the 2018 Double Gold SIP Awards!




www.vermontdistillers.com


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

As long as you have a good syrup, you can cut it with grain alcohol and cook with it. Thins it out and infuses the flavor before glazing.
I usually use the cheaper stuff for roots and squash, and the good stuff for fish and seafood, breakfast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rum and iced tea with their peach is just like a peach Snapple. I love that place! The view there is absolutely amazing! I bet now with the leaves it's beautiful.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> As long as you have a good syrup, you can cut it with grain alcohol and cook with it. Thins it out and infuses the flavor before glazing.
> I usually use the cheaper stuff for roots and squash, and the good stuff for fish and seafood, breakfast.


It's hard to get grain alcohol here


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Rum and iced tea with their peach is just like a peach Snapple. I love that place! The view there is absolutely amazing! I bet now with the leaves it's beautiful.


This doesn't do it any justice but you get the idea.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 2, 2021)

Whew, I missed


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew, I missedView attachment 5000818


Nice ash.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow Alabama what a team. Not mine but still.
Stupid Seminoles.
Dab.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This doesn't do it any justice but you get the idea.


Hogback Mt, that was a great road till they ran a groove down the center for safety.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Hogback Mt, that was a great road till they ran a groove down the center for safety.


Did they? That washboard down the line?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

I used to to drive 80-100mph across that whole mt to the NY border at night, you could use the whole road for 15 miles to the NY border.
Then they ran rumble strips down the center lane and ruined it, 50 tops.

Kancamagus Hwy in NH, Cabot trail in Nova Scotia, Rt 9 Airline in Me, and TransCanada thru Newfoundland are the only other 100mph mountain roads you can still do, just gotta have lights for moose


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I used to to drive 80-100mph across that whole mt to the NY border at night, you could use the whole road for 15 miles to the NY border.
> Then they ran rumble strips down the center lane and ruined it, 50 tops.
> 
> Kancamagus Hwy in NH, Cabot trail in Nova Scotia, Rt 9 Airline in Me, and TransCanada thru Newfoundland are the only other 100mph mountain roads you can still do, just gotta have lights for moose


Everything is going to that center line rumble. Bike?


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I used to to drive 80-100mph across that whole mt to the NY border at night, you could use the whole road for 15 miles to the NY border.
> Then they ran rumble strips down the center lane and ruined it, 50 tops.
> 
> Kancamagus Hwy in NH, Cabot trail in Nova Scotia, Rt 9 Airline in Me, and TransCanada thru Newfoundland are the only other 100mph mountain roads you can still do, just gotta have lights for moose


Moose + 100 mph


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> Moose + 100 mph


It's no joke. I've almost not seen them at 50. Some pretty big boys too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's hard to get grain alcohol here


Higher proof grain spirits not available in my state either and many online spirit retailers won’t/can't/shouldn't ship "legally" here but some do. I was able to get Everclear 190 for $25 and Spirytus 192 for $19 plus about $6 bottle for shipping. These were some of the same places I get bourbon from.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Everything is going to that center line rumble. Bike?


Just run the gears in cars. Good brakes, lights and tires.
No common sense, just adrenaline.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5000862


That's like 70K


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just run the gears in cars. Good brakes, lights and tires.
> No common sense, just adrenaline.


Nice! I had a really nice WRX. Some really fun roads up in these parts.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! I had a really nice WRX. Some really fun roads up in these parts.


Bright lights, downshifting, and airhorns, the moose mistake you for their arch enemy, a logging truck and GTFO of the road.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Bright lights, downshifting, and airhorns, the moose mistake you for their arch enemy, a logging truck and GTFO of the road.


Well I never thought of the air horn......


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I never thought of the air horn......


You start tooting that and hit all your lights, downshift as soon as you see multiple skid marks, sure sign of moose crossing


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's like 70K


In monies? For what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In monies? For what?


Yeah 70k $


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Went with the other white meat


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah 70k $


For what? You put it on pancakes right?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2021)

The wife is cooking


----------



## manfredo (Oct 2, 2021)

Now I want pancakes! I think I have frozen blueberries... or bacon...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For what? You put it on pancakes right?


No that pic just sold for some crazy amount of money to some Dubai company. Same with that kid all doped out going to the dentist. Old gifs.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The wife is cooking View attachment 5000888


Nice art, that made my eyeballs pop, hope i get a flashback now.
And some shrimp...


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2021)

This is what the side eye meme girl looks like now


We still use this picture on a regular basis tbh




www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2021)

BLT's while I still have the T part.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice night for a fire


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Nice night for a fireView attachment 5000919


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2021)

Gimme 4 min for the ...... oh you'll just have to wait.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ok they need a another few .

Are they chocolate chip? With cannabutter?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2021)

Oops no pic


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Oops no picView attachment 5000935


Took too long. LOL.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 2, 2021)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Let there be fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

He he he coffee and a fire not to bad


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he View attachment 5000978coffee and a fire not to bad


I thought of you when this grabbed my nonads. Shipping Monday. coffee,fire and a real wake and bake.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I thought of you when this grabbed my nonads. Shipping Monday. coffee,fire and a real wake and bake. View attachment 5000986View attachment 5000987View attachment 5000988View attachment 5000989


I see you!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let there be fire View attachment 5000975


Where?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he View attachment 5000978coffee and a fire not to bad


Oh there it is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where?


 is there ever really any question about fire when the god of fire saids let there be fire ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> is there ever really any question about fire when the god of fire saids let there be fire ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Actually one of my favorite methods of cooking would have to be a hog roast burying that thing in the ground


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Actually one of my favorite methods of cooking would have to be a hog roast burying that thing in the ground


Damn I hungry. And people think they can cook with modern gadgets. LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I might try the salt next time  I will get this lol just can't eat anymore eggs


You're gonna be a real treat to sleep next to for the next day or so.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Maple liquors, or apple maple liquors. Probably more more common in Quebec.
> Great for glazing fowl or root crops and gourds.


Ham, let us not forget ham.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ham, let us not forget ham.


Indeed. Never, ever forget ham


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Im from the OLD skool brother...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

I dabbed at 6 am. Ready for nap at 8am
.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I dabbed at 6 am. Ready for nap at 8am
> .View attachment 5001235


I just packed a bowl of hash with coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Morning.






55° and on the deck burning a cone. Did the leaves yesterday but you can't tell lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

I don’t understand C


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5001240


Yeah, we had a few nights like that.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t understand C
> View attachment 5001241View attachment 5001242


tshirt and shorts weather


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t understand C
> View attachment 5001241View attachment 5001242


*Liberia and the Cayman Islands are the only ones who can understand that weird F*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2021)

Rise and shine you lazy critters .

Bloody Mary’s , Sonoran thin leaf & chorizo potatoes & eggs are now being served .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While prepping to put successive coats of Foundation Armour down on the back patio hub ran the vacuum over it  Worked great and I'm very happy with the sealant thanks @DustyDuke


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> While prepping to put successive coats of Foundation Armour down on the back patio hub ran the vacuum over it  Worked great and I'm very happy with the sealant thanks @DustyDuke


I have a dirt driveway......


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

@Cotyledon420 you done your homework yet Kid?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a dirt driveway......


ya gotta turn that vacuum around!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a dirt driveway......


That must be hell during the spring melt.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Good morning, chilly people.  How's it hangin?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chilly people.  How's it hangin?


Slow start this morning, you?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slow start this morning, you?


Same. Stayed home yesterday because of a pinched nerve. Hope work is chill today.

There a run in your future? Is it long pants weather now?


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

Woke up too early again, 4:30 is way too dark outside. My football team plays this afternoon so napping is not an option. Might need more than the normal half pot of coffee today.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That must be hell during the spring melt.


I’ve got grass that I’m trying to make a big circle. Yeah, not.
I hit a lawn chair the other day lol I was like wtf (it’s a Toyota truck). Backed up and there was the lawn chair in two pieces, woops. Well wth is it doing right in front of the truck? Right in front of it. I dunno, guess I didn’t see it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Woke up too early again, 4:30 is way too dark outside. My football team plays this afternoon so napping is not an option. Might need more than the normal half pot of coffee today.
> Mornin.


Napping isn't an option? My god.  You live dangerously. God speed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> While prepping to put successive coats of Foundation Armour down on the back patio hub ran the vacuum over it  Worked great and I'm very happy with the sealant thanks @DustyDuke


Congratulations


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Same. Stayed home yesterday because of a pinched nerve. Hope work is chill today.
> 
> There a run in your future? Is it long pants weather now?


Run is such a specific word  Yup I'm finishing a second cup of coffee and trying to remember whose turn it is to go. The weather hasn't decided yet. So I'll probably leave the sweats on over my leggings. We'll see. Yesterday it warmed up enough I was able to swing by and chuck them about 1/2 through.

I'll take cold today in exchange for Disneyland next week. I need one warm evening by the pool with my granddaughter.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Run is such a specific word  Yup I'm finishing a second cup of coffee and trying to remember whose turn it is to go. The weather hasn't decided yet. So I'll probably leave the sweats on over my leggings. We'll see. Yesterday it warmed up enough I was able to swing by and chuck them about 1/2 through.
> 
> I'll take cold today in exchange for Disneyland next week. I need one warm evening by the pool with my granddaughter.


Oh yeah! Disneyland! Are you starting to get the little excitement butterflies from hanging with the grandbaby? Have you gotten to see her much yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Congratulations


Thank you, I'm sure you understand


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Woke up too early again, 4:30 is way too dark outside. My football team plays this afternoon so napping is not an option. Might need more than the normal half pot of coffee today.
> Mornin.


Go BUCS


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Go BUCS
> 
> View attachment 5001273


Remember last weekend? The winners were my team...lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

I really did hit a lawn chair hahaha on the way to the dispensary hahaha


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Remember last weekend? The winners were my team...lol.


Go you.
Who won? Who did we play?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That must be hell during the spring melt.


It gets messy. You should see some of the "roads". Really gets fun when the bottom of the rut is still frozen  



Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got grass that I’m trying to make a big circle. Yeah, not.
> I hit a lawn chair the other day lol I was like wtf (it’s a Toyota truck). Backed up and there was the lawn chair in two pieces, woops. Well wth is it doing right in front of the truck? Right in front of it. I dunno, guess I didn’t see it.
> 
> View attachment 5001272


Was there any body there.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Go you.
> Who won? Who did we play?



We play the Cardinals today, we are both 3-0.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It gets messy. You should see some of the "roads". Really gets fun when the bottom of the rut is still frozen
> 
> 
> 
> Was there any body there.....


Antman and the WASP. Is all good.
Who knew?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5001278
> We play the* Cardinals* today, we are both 3-0.


They wear those for baseball? Wow things have changed


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5001278
> We play the Cardinals today, we are both 3-0.


Oh yeah, I was torn with Tampa and LA.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They wear those for baseball? Wow things have changed


AND They actually play football in Las Vegas, not only bet on football.


----------



## Token Dankies (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They wear those for baseball? Wow things have changed


I think it's soccer....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh yeah! Disneyland! Are you starting to get the little excitement butterflies from hanging with the grandbaby? Have you gotten to see her much yet?


Actually I'm filled with dread. I'll enjoy it when it's over or when I have a generous glass of wine in me. They live about 3 1/2 hours from me so I haven't visited plus they are very busy prepping for Costa Rica. They head there next month and will be staying at least through the holidays.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's soccer....


They wear helmets in hockey?


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

My wife met Roman Gabriel, she was star struck. (Rams quarterback back in the day).


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They wear helmets in hockey?


If they don't they certainly should!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If they don't they certainly should!


I think they started in the late 2000s


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's soccer....


Hey hey now!


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

When you have a frozen piece of rubber coming at you a 100 MPH some protection is advised. The rest of the team wears them also, just not as stout.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5001284
> 
> When you have a frozen piece of rubber coming at you a 100 MPH some protection is advised. The rest of the team wears them also, just not as stout.


I wonder what the rate of CTE is with them. Surprisingly solid water is like concrete when you bang your head on it. I'm glad to see they are wearing something.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually I'm filled with dread. I'll enjoy it when it's over or when I have a generous glass of wine in me. They live about 3 1/2 hours from me so I haven't visited plus they are very busy prepping for Costa Rica. They head there next month and will be staying at least through the holidays.


As long as you don't confuse the glass of wine when doing that glass of cold water to the face trick you mentioned some days ago, things should go swimmingly


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> As long as you don't confuse the glass of wine when doing that glass of cold water to the face trick you mentioned some days ago, things should go swimmingly


LOL nope she's not my job. She's their job and I plan to be sober enough to enjoy ALL the hijinks of the moment. This is payback for decades of their shenanigans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think they started in the late 2000s


@curious2garden fuckn with you beautiful 

I typed in curious3 and I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONE. YIIIIKES


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> When you have a frozen piece of rubber coming at you a 100 MPH some protection is advised.


I swear that was the title on a vhs all girl porn sleeve a middle school class mate brought in to show off on the bus ,


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nope she's not my job. She's their job and I plan to be sober enough to enjoy ALL the hijinks of the moment. This is payback for decades of their shenanigans.


With ya there. Here eats this cake. Here go see dad now.


edit: sure reach in the water for the fish…


----------



## Token Dankies (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5001284
> 
> When you have a frozen piece of rubber coming at you a 100 MPH some protection is advised. The rest of the team wears them also, just not as stout.


thats why a lot of the other guys on the team don't have a full grill and the goalie usually does.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder what the rate of CTE is with them. Surprisingly solid water is like concrete when you bang your head on it. I'm glad to see they are wearing something.


The rest of the team wears something like this, some have a plexiglass shield to protect their faces.


Those dudes were born on skates, haven't really seen anyone hitting their heads on the ice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder what the rate of CTE is with them. Surprisingly solid water is like concrete when you bang your head on it. I'm glad to see they are wearing something.


It’s not good for any contact sport. They did a story about young girls playing soccer and lacrosse and I was surprised.
Then they added in basketball.
I feel for them. Most all US competitive athlete has paid for problems in so many ways.
It’s just a game.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> The rest of the team wears something like this, some have a plexiglass shield to protect their faces.
> View attachment 5001288
> 
> Those dudes were born on skates, haven't really seen anyone hitting their heads on the ice.


I’d wear that

edit HA


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d wear that
> 
> edit HA


I should probably wear that around here.

Edit SEMINOLES WON


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> My wife met Roman Gabriel, she was star struck. (Rams quarterback back in the day).


At one point while active duty I had Larry Csonka's son and his nephew working for me. I met him multiple times. A real down to earth guy built like a freakin cinder block, even post football.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I dabbed at 6 am. Ready for nap at 8am
> .View attachment 5001235


I dabbed before the coffee was even made this morning, and did 3 dabs while reading the Sunday newspaper online.  

Currently the frying pan is warming up and I have fresh bacon and eggs, and just had a glass of apple cider after my coffee. Feeling real chill. 

I think those birds are nut thrashers at my feeder, not woodpeckers. Ironically there was an article in the paper about Nut Thrashers this a.m., and I do believe that's what these little creatures are. I read they will attack humans to defend there nests...lovey. I am cutting down there trees. Hopefully they accept the feeder as a peace offering




Did someone say BACON ????


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder what the rate of CTE is with them. *Surprisingly solid water is like concrete when you bang your head on it*. I'm glad to see they are wearing something.


 12 years old, playing ice hockey. Split my eyebrow wide open when my face slapped the ice. I forget how many stitches...about 8.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok, for all of us TACO lovers


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I should probably wear that around here.
> 
> Edit SEMINOLES WON


I wore by bicycle helmet when cutting down that dead tree yesterday...It was full of dead limbs, aka widow makers and my hardhat is long missing. Been a long time since I cut any big trees down. 

I bet I looked real cute with the bike helmet and red ear protectors! Shoulda had my slippers on!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wore by bicycle helmet when cutting down that dead tree yesterday...It was full of dead limbs, aka widow makers and my hardhat is long missing. Been a long time since I cut any big trees down.
> 
> I bet I looked real cute with the bike helmet and red ear protectors! Shoulda had my slippers on!


Bet you were a little nervous and didn’t care what you looked like.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bet you were a little nervous and didn’t care what you looked like.


You are very correct on both counts. I'm so happy that tree is down. It was right over my bedroom too. It could have lead to an unhappy wake up during a storm. 

1 pm...I should probably get out of my jammies. I may need a dab to shower, lol..


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 3, 2021)

Fire it up RIU


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5001624
> Fire it up RIU


I didn't miss it


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 









Nutella Cheesecake Brownies


Nutella Cheesecake Brownies start with a brownie crust, followed by a luscious layer of vanilla cheesecake with a hazelnut Nutella swirl.




quichemygrits.com





Who's your Daddy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

@DarkWeb 








Candied Bacon Pecans


What's better than candied pecans? Adding candied bacon to the mix! Candied Bacon Pecans taste just like a pecan pie with bacon on top. Yum!




quichemygrits.com


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat that...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap I'm gonna be fat


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what we did today.......corned beef hash with shredded potatoes on the waffle iron. It was really good!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know what we did today.......corned beef hash with shredded potatoes on the waffle iron. It was really good!


Guilty pleasure, I love me some corned beef hash


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

STOP! I gotta go get something to eat now.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Humans are so creepy... *shudder* where is my weekend strength weed?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

She’s cooking again. She’s never cooked a hamburger. I’ll cook.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Humans are so creepy... *shudder* where is my weekend strength weed?


That would be dabs!!

I did just vape a bowl of my outdoor from a broken branch last week...Quite tasty! It's been drying in my garage stinking to high Heaven. My buddy went in there for something yesterday and came out saying "Damn it smells like weed in there". Better the garage than my house!



Paul Drake said:


> She’s cooking again. She’s never cooked a hamburger. I’ll cook.


The poor thing is probably famished, while you dab away. You probably forgot to feed her.  


What am I cooking tonight? Might be a burger too. Last night I watched a movie....Apt Pupil. It was OK, but not as thrilling as I hoped. The repeat of Shameless that followed was probably better. 

Oh I have cooked bacon for my burger


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That would be dabs!!
> 
> I did just vape a bowl of my outdoor from a broken branch last week...Quite tasty! It's been drying in my garage stinking to high Heaven. My buddy went in there for something yesterday and came out saying "Damn it smells like weed in there". Better the garage than my house!
> 
> ...


Bacon sounds good. I am on a tear of frying cheese in pork fat and calling it a day. I wonder if dabs are up to my strength... I think if I did several I could get up to my tincture dose. 

You folks always talking about this wonder method of consumption... What do I need to make baby's first dab? O:


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Bacon sounds good. I am on a tear of frying cheese in pork fat and calling it a day. I wonder if dabs are up to my strength... I think if I did several I could get up to my tincture dose.
> 
> You folks always talking about this wonder method of consumption... What do I need to make baby's first dab? O:


Hair straightener. I've pressed bubble and used some metal and two vice grips.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hair straightener. I press bubble and use some metal and two vice grips.


What heat settings would I be looking for if I were buying one? I am unfortunately lacking one. I go natural, baby ;]


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Then get a banger that fits your bong and a torch.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What heat settings would I be looking for if I were buying one? I am unfortunately lacking one. I go natural, baby ;]


I don't fuckin know!  I'm not the best one on this lol I think I may have run to hot last time but it's still good. I did make some that was really nice once. I think that was at a much cooler temp.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That would be dabs!!
> 
> I did just vape a bowl of my outdoor from a broken branch last week...Quite tasty! It's been drying in my garage stinking to high Heaven. My buddy went in there for something yesterday and came out saying "Damn it smells like weed in there". Better the garage than my house!
> 
> ...


I think I’ve seen that. Was the Clueless girl in it?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Then get a banger that fits your bong and a torch.


My firefly has adapter pad thingies, I think I may have a delivery method already!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Then get a banger that fits your bong and a torch.


Careful, dabbing is why my tolerance is somewhere between Seth Rogen and Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't fuckin know!  I'm not the best one on this lol I think I may have run to hot last time but it's still good. I did make some that was really nice once. I think that was at a much cooler temp.


I buy ‘em


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't fuckin know!  I'm not the best one on this lol I think I may have run to hot last time but it's still good. I did make some that was really nice once. I think that was at a much cooler temp.


I looked up on google "best hairstraightener dabs" got a kinda pricey one, gonna go cheaper, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Careful, dabbing is why my tolerance is somewhere between Seth Rogen and Snoop Dogg.


Ahh them guys are lite waits lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I looked up on google "best hairstraightener dabs" got a kinda pricey one, gonna go cheaper, lol


I'm personally a banger dish and a propane torch person. A buddy and I took my rig out to a music festival back in 2015. In our area at the time dabs were still kind of newish to most people. We'd ask people if they'd want to come smoke some weed in our trailer/camp. Then we'd break out the dab setup and light the torch. I would guess about 60% of them had never dabbed. A whole lot of them jumped up, "I'm not doin' crack, man." 

Then we'd break out this ounce silicon jar of amber wax that looked like something from DragonBall Z, with an evil grin on our faces. Let's just say if you didn't know and freaked out too hard on us, we'd double or triple the size of the dab just to be a little extra evil.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ahh them guys are lite waits lol


That's what I was thinking. Those guys can still get high by smoking a joint? By the time I'm 60 I'll just be rubbing rso into my gums... >.<


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm personally a banger dish and a propane torch person. A buddy and I took my rig out to a music festival back in 2015. In our area at the time dabs were still kind of newish to most people. We'd ask people if they'd want to come smoke some weed in our trailer/camp. Then we'd break out the dab setup and light the torch. I would guess about 60% of them had never dabbed. A whole lot of them jumped up, "I'm not doin' crack, man."
> 
> Then we'd break out this ounce silicon jar of amber wax that looked like something from DragonBall Z, with an evil grin on our faces. Let's just say if you didn't know and freaked out too hard on us, we'd double or triple the size of the dab just to be a little extra evil.


Too bad I wasn’t there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2021)

buying for my bedroom ceiling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

And here I was thinking that that was from your younger days and you sprayed it with luminol the show us what kind of party animal you were


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Too bad I wasn’t there.


I can neither confirm nor deny your presence or absence. However, after knowing you on here, I can almost guarantee you've at a minimum heard of some of the headlining acts that weekend, they were all Florida local.

It was a fun event, we basically gifted away just short of a half ounce of my homemade oil one dab at a time. There are some people who still don't remember who to be mad at for turning their weed tolerances up to 11 that weekend. The story of the "crazy ass dabbing guys" that weekend has come back to me a few times, over the last 6 years. A few key details and I know they were talking about us.

Also learned that weekend, my partner in crime, we first met here on RIU about 5 years before he got introduced to me and became my dealer. Campfire chat that ended with "HOLY SHIT, YOU"RE RETIRED TOKER!" Tampa is really fukin' small.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's what I was thinking. Those guys can still get high by smoking a joint? By the time I'm 60 I'll just be rubbing rso into my gums... >.<


Suppositories what I heard is going to be the big thing only a few years off now ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha off to the loony bin we go


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Suppositories what I heard is going to be the big thing only a few years off now ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha off to the loony bin we go


I mean look, if it works? Who cares how it gets in ya ;]


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean look, if it works? Who cares how it gets in ya ;]


Hmmmmm, Butt stuff


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmmmm, Butt stuff


It's your recipe I'm high on right now.... ;]


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean look, if it works? Who cares how it gets in ya ;]


A while back I had the idea that I was going to do youtube reviews of the new products from the Florida dispensaries until I could get one of them to sponsor me. Never got around to it, but one of the "gags" was going to be the never ending promise to review the THC suppositories at the close of each show. Just pick them up and say something like, "We'll get to the review of these next week." and never really do it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's your recipe I'm high on right now.... ;]


What volume do you take?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2021)

Malt's Butt stuff recipes?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> A while back I had the idea that I was going to do youtube reviews of the new products from the Florida dispensaries until I could get one of them to sponsor me. Never got around to it, but one of the "gags" was going to be the never ending promise to review the THC suppositories at the close of each show. Just pick them up and say something like, "We'll get to the review of these next week." and never really do it.


I think I can send you a recipe that would work. For the views.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

is it time for oh yeah it is


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What volume do you take?


I dunno, but by your 1:1 ratio, and with what is marketed as "high" thc content seed stock. I consume 7 to 10 ml a session. My tolerance is horrible. :[


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Malt's Butt stuff recipes?


That sounds like the title of a satirical comic about a gay mobster... or am I way high?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds like the title of a satirical comic about a gay mobster... or am I way high?


I'm mighty high myself!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm mighty high myself!


Nice to meet you mighty high. I'm Rsawr. whatcha up to tonight?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, but by your 1:1 ratio, and with what is marketed as "high" thc content seed stock. I consume 7 to 10 ml a session. My tolerance is horrible. :[


Is that a lot to do at one time?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that a lot to do at one time?


have my sweet @Singlemalt do a calculation assuming it is 20%thc weed and I'll let you know


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nice to meet you mighty high. I'm Rsawr. whatcha up to tonight?


I've given it some thought, it seems I'm quite content right here blowing smoke rings at the screen.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

Burp


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Bacon sounds good. I am on a tear of frying cheese in pork fat and calling it a day. I wonder if dabs are up to my strength... I think if I did several I could get up to my tincture dose.
> 
> You folks always talking about this wonder method of consumption... What do I need to make baby's first dab? O:


 It is a little effort to get started...a press, heated plates, then a way to consume it. Are you in a legal state with dispensaries? Buying a little and seeing if you like it would be a good way to go. It's probably very different than tincture, in that it's nearly instant. It's like smoking a fatty of some premo bud in one puff. It's damn near a narcotic effect. In a good way The bad thing about dabs is you can go through a LOT of weed making it. 

I am thinking about experimenting with tincture, for sleep.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It is a little effort to get started...a press, heated plates, then a way to consume it. Are you in a legal state with dispensaries? Buying a little and seeing if you like it would be a good way to go. It's probably very different than tincture, in that it's nearly instant. It's like smoking a fatty of some premo bud in one puff. It's damn near a narcotic effect. In a good way The bad thing about dabs is you can go through a LOT of weed making it.
> 
> *I am thinking about experimenting with tincture, for sleep.*


I never had much luck sleeping on that stuff. Mostly I was buzzing.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I never had much luck sleeping on that stuff. Mostly I was buzzing.


What would be good for sleeping? Edibles? Dabs seem to help. 

I guess I have never made tincture...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> BurpView attachment 5001827


Now I need an ice cream float!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

Dabs can knock me out. Exactly what is needed for pain.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What would be good for sleeping? Edibles? Dabs seem to help.
> 
> I guess I have never made tincture...


It depends on you. Edibles make it so I can't sleep either. How do they do you? If they work tincture might work too. It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that a lot to do at one time?


Uh, yeah. It seems our dear kind Rsawr is an industrial machine


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I never had much luck sleeping on that stuff. Mostly I was buzzing.


Same here, did my sleeping when it wore off the next day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2021)

all this talk about dabs makes me want to get high so it time to smoke a bowl he he he


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2021)

The last time I made hash brownies, I "forgot" they had hash and ate about half the pan. I slept through the night, for the first and last time in years, but I was still stoned and sleepy the next day...So I would need to perfect the dose.

I think the strain comes into play also. 

I almost bought a bottle of melatonin the other day, but it seems like I tried it many moons ago. 

I do know I am ready to sleep now...Many dabs today! Good night everyone!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good night everyone!


Sleep well


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2021)

OK listen we made a deal, you stay outside and I don't go in your area...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is early


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Morning






You're not going to believe this......... it's raining.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy national taco day


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Fingers wrinkle in water to help us grip wet things


Getting "pruney fingers" from soaking in the bath is an evolutionary advantage, for it helps us get a better grip on objects under water, scientists suggest. Di




punemirror.indiatimes.com







Now you know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5002107
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weatherman said today and tomorrow then warmer and dryer.......I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Weatherman said today and tomorrow then warmer and dryer.......I'll believe it when I see it


Yes, it's supposed to rain here for the next 2 maybe 3 days.

Hope it don't fuck up my 1 outdoor plant. It's a race now just to finnish. 
I'm sure it won't be pretty if mold, mildew or rot gets started.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

The seasonal damp begins here as well. Huzzah.... good chill, morning people. Hope you're well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Yes, it's supposed to rain here for the next 2 maybe 3 days.
> 
> Hope it don't fuck up my 1 outdoor plant. It's a race now just to finnish.
> I'm sure it won't be pretty if mold, mildew or rot gets started.


Couple days should be fine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2021)

So we one of the grand kids here little Miss Brooklyn let the fun being


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2021)

More coffee is needed he he he I think that going to be the saying of the day


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 4, 2021)

Yep, from your 1st time stamp of the morning I see gallons not pots in your future .


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Yes, it's supposed to rain here for the next 2 maybe 3 days.
> 
> Hope it don't fuck up my 1 outdoor plant. It's a race now just to finnish.
> I'm sure it won't be pretty if mold, mildew or rot gets started.


Same here on both counts. I was going to chop this weekend but decided to let them go. I did remove most fan leaves. Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yep, from your 1st time stamp of the morning I see gallons not pots in your future .


and maybe a nap!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

Already did a dab before 9 am, and I just realized, oh shit, it's the 4th of the month and I have not paid bills yet. Now I know what I need to do this rainy morning!

3 posts in a row...Wake up slackers!! 

OK, shower time~!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy national taco day


Vertical , breakfast ,soft then crunchy in that order is the days planned menu to celebrate.

might mix in the carne load rolled for dinner & do the combo soft & crunchy for lunch depending on strains we smoke , jury is still out .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Already did a dab before 9 am, and I just realized, oh shit, it's the 4th of the month and I have not paid bills yet. Now I know what I need to do this rainy morning!
> 
> 3 posts in a row...Wake up slackers!!
> 
> OK, shower time~!


Waking up is for the uninformed...
Blankies in October are calling


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we one of the grand kids here little Miss Brooklyn let the fun being


How’s it going with your son’s covid?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

My most impressive puppy just smashed her face into a glass door after getting a vaccine booster. Always impressing those vet techs with her moves...


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

I need to finish up making bubble before the temps drop off, don't want to play in ice water when it's cold out. Have to drop my car off this afternoon to get it's owie fixed. Slept in till 6:20 at least.
Mornin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s it going with your son’s covid?


So he's going to work today after his quarantine is up and he seems to be a very lucky one he has only lost his smell and gets tired thanks for asking


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So he's going to work today after his quarantine is up and he seems to be a very lucky one he has only lost his smell and gets tired thanks for asking


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My most impressive puppy just smashed her face into a glass door after getting a vaccine booster. Always impressing those vet techs with her moves...


Quick that needs entered into vaers! Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Pain management at 4 then hip or one of the knees in the next week! YAY… relatively speaking, no pain.

edit: no pain for the shots


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Quick that needs entered into vaers! Good morning


Her leash clasp only clung to her for a few minutes, then the magnetism settled. I think she got the good 5g


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Quick that needs entered into vaers! Good morning


I know what it is honey bun


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Her leash clasp only clung to her for a few minutes, then the magnetism settled. I think she got the good 5g


I'm jelly. I took it for the magnetism and it f'd up my 5G.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I know what it is honey bun


What's up buttercup?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm jelly. I took it for the magnetism and it f'd up my 5G.


Het the peripheral puppy booster, telling you. As long as they are within cuddle range your signal will always be 5 bars.

How's your morning going?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

Morning everyone........yes the battle is over with a clear victor.......flying little bastard....

it's a nice 65F this morning low humidity.......nice........gonna be 89F today.....and yes i'm in shorts.....

Just got to the shop......fresh pot being brewed....be ready in a few

welp in honor on National Taco day....yes you guessed it..........carne gusada taco with cheese......little hot sauce and boom.......

gonna eat these...and then i got a date with a forklift.....need to move a fuel pump......


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

@raratt this would make a great tat with her hair flowing and wrapping around my knees and arm. Like she’s healing them.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Het the peripheral puppy booster, telling you. As long as they are within cuddle range your signal will always be 5 bars.
> 
> How's your morning going?


I can't get my eyes fully open and I want to cuddle on the couch with the puppers. Instead I need to get my ass on the road before the rain come down. How are you doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't get my eyes fully open and I want to cuddle on the couch with the puppers. Instead I need to get my ass on the road before the rain come down. How are you doing?


Day 3 if some of the worst pain I've been in from a pinched nerve. I am mostly pissed about it.

Yeah, get out there! I am about to hop on the elliptical and listen to the news. Wheee


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

yum good taco's .........ok forklift......here we go...

and she's still going.........









Lava flow thickens on La Palma after volcanic crater collapses


A river of red-hot lava gushing from the Cumbre Vieja volcano on Spain's La Palma thickened on Monday, after the north side of the crater collapsed the previous night causing spectacular explosions, but authorities ruled out further evacuations.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Day 3 if some of the worst pain I've been in from a pinched nerve. I am mostly pissed about it.
> 
> Yeah, get out there! I am about to hop on the elliptical and listen to the news. Wheee


Pinched nerve elliptical and wheeee which of these words don't go


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's up buttercup?


Nada. Have to start getting ready now for my 4 appointment. Nap and the three Ss. Gotta leave by 3. Snowbirds are here.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pinched nerve elliptical and wheeee which of these words don't go


Jeff, if I stop moving, I won't start again. So say it with me. WHEEEEEEE :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff, if I stop moving, I won't start again. So say it with me. WHEEEEEEE :]


Wheee hot shower ha ha ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wheee hot shower ha ha ha


----------



## timoteus (Oct 4, 2021)

Man, all these posts about waking and baking certainly takes me back. How I miss those days. Rolling out of bed and heading for my trusty bong!! Alas, until we can FINALLY get weed legalized at the federal level, I don't see that happening. Fortunately, I do see progress on that front, however slow it might be.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

timoteus said:


> Man, all these posts about waking and baking certainly takes me back. How I miss those days. Rolling out of bed and heading for my trusty bong!! Alas, until we can FINALLY get weed legalized at the federal level, I don't see that happening. Fortunately, I do see progress on that front, however slow it might be.


Welcome to the “Wake and Bake” thread.
At least I’ve got medical and friends.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're not going to believe this......... it's raining.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

sniff

sniff

sniff

new person smell


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sniff
> 
> sniff
> 
> ...


Everyone under the tent


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Then we’ll decide lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Everyone under the tent


pretty much


got the fuel pump moved, it works a lot better now.....and now i'm putting in a backseat for a truck, figured i'd take a break grab some h2o.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Then we’ll decide lol View attachment 5002272


i was called that this weekend, after a friend came over and had a sample.....he just looked at my wife and said "he is a mad scientist, i don't know how he does it" before he almost fell off the porch


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

I keep forgetting where the wife is lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

Got the ice for bubble, gas put in the truck, and filled the beer shelf, all before 10 AM, mark it on the calendar. New mirror in the truck doesn't stick out as far as the stock one, a little different view out of it.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

My medical retired army vet cousin is one talented artist . He can tattoo , draw , paint , sculpt even a wood burner used like a tattoo gun . Him and his wife opened up the first legal tattoo parlor in Oklahoma after they helped get a bill pushed through . He also just recently met and gave the First Lady a Painting .




those are individual dots burned in one at a time . So like a tattoo but takes a lot longer .


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

I can sometimes draw a straight line, with a ruler.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

Spare key fob for my car is MIA, I've taken everything off the table where I thought it was and still can't find it. Ordered a new one, dealer wants $85 to program one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy National Taco Day 








National Taco Day - October 4, 2023


Last year Americans ate over 4.5 billion tacos! That's 490,000 miles of tacos, which could take you to the moon and back. When is National Taco Day? Oct 4, 2023




www.nationaltacoday.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spare key fob for my car is MIA, I've taken everything off the table where I thought it was and still can't find it. Ordered a new one, dealer wants $85 to program one.


Ebay


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

I can draw flies


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy National Taco Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything free anywhere?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anything free anywhere?


yep ....down here this morning they were giving away bacon and egg taco's......of all places Taco Cabana.......


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spare key fob for my car is MIA, I've taken everything off the table where I thought it was and still can't find it. Ordered a new one, dealer wants $85 to program one.


What about a Ace hardware . https://www.acehardware.com/automotivekeys


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anything free anywhere?





https://parade.com/1272084/jessicasager/national-taco-day-free-tacos-deals/


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

I hate new vehicles . Wtf do we need all this technology in a car . Give me a old fourbanger with a 5 speed , AC and cruise control . The rest is just garbage .


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ebay


Still needs programed, ordered one from Amazon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I hate new vehicles . Wtf do we need all this technology in a car . Give me a old fourbanger with a 5 speed , AC and cruise control . The rest is just garbage .


Heated seats are nice.......


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spare key fob for my car is MIA, I've taken everything off the table where I thought it was and still can't find it. Ordered a new one, dealer wants $85 to program one.


That sucks!! I went through it with my Honda. The dealer did offer to program a 2nd key for free, so I bought a spare.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still needs programed, ordered one from Amazon.


Raratt yes the jungle over flea bay any day but Ace might be able to get you out the door in a hour if there’s one close . Not being pushy just a thought . I need to get two made up myself . My local store does it without dealership if they have support your vehicle .


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Heated seats are nice.......


Some of the new safety features are nice too, but I wouldn't want to own the car out of warranty! I hate that most of them turn the engine off every time you come to a stop....And some cars you can't turn that feature off.

I can see some if the safety stuff coming in handy as my mind is shriveling into a ball of goo. Probably dab-a-ble goo  Could save someone elses life too!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Some of the new safety features are nice too, but I wouldn't want to own the car out of warranty! I hate that most of them turn the engine off every time you come to a stop....And some cars you can't turn that feature off.
> 
> I can see some if the safety stuff coming in handy as my mind is shriveling into a ball of goo. Probably dab-a-ble goo  Could save someone elses life too!


I’m just old school . Yes all this safety stuff has its place but give me a old S10 pickup . So simple to work on plus everything is still available and parts are cheap . I used to do all my own mechanical work and since my accident have taught many kids to do the same . Just takes lots of patients and  . Drives me nuts I can’t work on my own stuff .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Some of the new safety features are nice too, but I wouldn't want to own the car out of warranty! I hate that most of them turn the engine off every time you come to a stop....And some cars you can't turn that feature off.
> 
> I can see some if the safety stuff coming in handy as my mind is shriveling into a ball of goo. Probably dab-a-ble goo  Could save someone elses life too!


I don't mind out of warranty. And definitely don't like the idea of all the safety stuff. Some places I can see it's good. But if you need to gas it out or slide it in......all that crap that kicks in and takes over is not always good to have. When it's slick out everything goes off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m just old school . Yes all this safety stuff has its place but give me a old S10 pickup . So simple to work on plus everything is still available and parts are cheap . I used to do all my own mechanical work and since my accident have taught many kids to do the same . Just takes lots of patients and  . Drives me nuts I can’t work on my own stuff .


the GMC S15's were good and easy to work on......


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Raratt yes the jungle over flea bay any day but Ace might be able to get you out the door in a hour if there’s one close . Not being pushy just a thought . I need to get two made up myself . My local store does it without dealership if they have support your vehicle .


They cut metal keys, not program key fobs, as least mine doesn't.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy Monday. It's Monday right?

Stop the ride I wanna get off.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> They cut metal keys, not program key fobs, as least mine doesn't.


Well that sucks . Could’ve been on the road without the dealership or having to wait a day or two . Heck you may come across your fob by then .

@Jeffislovinlife here’s some skulls my cousin did on my barn wall in about a half hour just messing around .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So have you made them yet?


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

…. Those look soooo good !


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Well that sucks . Could’ve been on the road without the dealership or having to wait a day or two . Heck you may come across your fob by then .


It is a spare key, I have one for it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2021)

You're not getting a key fob @ ace, that's a dealership thing only with new cars.
We got Momma a (new to us) 2018 Escape, one key & none of the electronic stuff on it worked. The dealership we got it from let us take it to a local dealer. Two keys, $453.00. 
I made the car seller reimburse me for them.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're not getting a key fob @ ace, that's a dealership thing only with new cars.
> We got Momma a (new to us) 2018 Escape, one key & none of the electronic stuff on it worked. The dealership we got it from let us take it to a local dealer. Two keys, $453.00.
> I made the car seller reimburse me for them.


The dealer always tries to sell me one of their key fobs because "the Chinese ones won't work as long". I can buy 10 of them for the price of one dealer fob. I'll take my chances.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Monday. It's Monday right?
> 
> Stop the ride I wanna get off.


You forgot to wake up? Or was it a super cookie lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 4, 2021)

Exactly why I would like to even have the option of a no frills car like they used too .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You forgot to wake up? Or was it a super cookie lol


No worked yesterday and today on packing and moving my mom's stuff into storage. 

I fell off the side of the ramp into the uhaul truck yesterday, landed square on my ass in the driveway. Played it cool lol told everyone I was okay when I wasn't okay. A couple years ago I wouldn't have even noticed, now I need a chiropractor


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worked yesterday and today on packing and moving my mom's stuff into storage.
> 
> I fell off the side of the ramp into the uhaul truck yesterday, landed square on my ass in the driveway. Played it cool lol told everyone I was okay when I wasn't okay. A couple years ago I wouldn't have even noticed, now I need a chiropractor


Those can get very slick. You ok? Lucky you didn't hit the deck on your way down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worked yesterday and today on packing and moving my mom's stuff into storage.
> 
> I fell off the side of the ramp into the uhaul truck yesterday, landed square on my ass in the driveway. Played it cool lol told everyone I was okay when I wasn't okay. A couple years ago I wouldn't have even noticed, now I need a chiropractor


sounds like you need one.....chiropractors are a life saver sometimes....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2021)

Had a couple great gigs this weekend, but had to finish planting the new tray of clones. They're looking happy and alert, while I'm tired and sore. Sorry, forgot to use the flash.




This tray's coming down next week, so I'm gonna enjoy this week of 'rest'.










Just smoked a bowl, now it's nap time...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those can get very slick. You ok? Lucky you didn't hit the deck on your way down.


I'm fine, hurts to sit on anything hard, I was already most of the way down, it maybe a three foot fall at most.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm fine, hurts to sit on anything hard, I was already most of the way down, it maybe a three foot fall at most.


Hope you unbruise quickly, LG


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I am at Pain Management what can I get for you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm fine, hurts to sit on anything hard, I was already most of the way down, it maybe a three foot fall at most.


Should spray some Windex on it


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

I need some pain management...I just mopped the kitchen floor...among other things  Rained all day. Feels like a pasta night maybe.

A very productive day, but I finished my dabs  I suppose a day or 2 off might be ok.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

cool new tool I just ordered. A boroscope with an 11.5' cable and a dual angle camera, for $50



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093F4S368/ref=pe_386300_440135490_TE_item


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> cool new tool I just ordered. A boroscope with an 11.5' cable and a dual angle camera, for $50
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093F4S368/ref=pe_386300_440135490_TE_item


Looking for snakes?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worked yesterday and today on packing and moving my mom's stuff into storage.
> 
> I fell off the side of the ramp into the uhaul truck yesterday, landed square on my ass in the driveway. Played it cool lol told everyone I was okay when I wasn't okay. A couple years ago I wouldn't have even noticed, now I need a chiropractor


Woman don’t you know you should cry?


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2021)

timoteus said:


> Man, all these posts about waking and baking certainly takes me back. How I miss those days. Rolling out of bed and heading for my trusty bong!! Alas, until we can FINALLY get weed legalized at the federal level, I don't see that happening. Fortunately, I do see progress on that front, however slow it might be.




Welcome to TnT.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5002502
> 
> Welcome to TnT.































Penis.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm fine, hurts to sit on anything hard, I was already most of the way down, it maybe a three foot fall at most.


A butt massage with warm shea butter, a soothing refreshing emollient. Your partner has the skills


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm fine, hurts to sit on anything hard, I was already most of the way down, it maybe a three foot fall at most.


I'm gritting my teeth here.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A butt massage with warm shea butter, a soothing refreshing emollient. Your partner has the skills


Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looking for snakes?


Actually....yes!

My primary reason for getting it is to see if I have all the roots out of the end of my septic line where it enters the tank, and where they were coming in, and if there is a crack or something.

But I also thought, I can have a little look around inside the chimney crawl space. I might not want to know what's in there!! 

I had a super productive Monday, and I am going to celebrate with fresh dabs. I have a branch of outdoor that is dry, and super fragrant. It should make some lovely rosin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

Bye Felicia 
Along the road today


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worked yesterday and today on packing and moving my mom's stuff into storage.
> 
> I fell off the side of the ramp into the uhaul truck yesterday, landed square on my ass in the driveway. Played it cool lol told everyone I was okay when I wasn't okay. A couple years ago I wouldn't have even noticed, now I need a chiropractor


Stop that!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Woman don’t you know you should cry?


No, serious? I usually get up, kick the inanimate object and curse it out. When did they change the default emotional reaction?? Missed the f'n memo again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, serious? I usually get up, kick the inanimate object and curse it out. When did they change the default emotional reaction?? Missed the f'n memo again.


Her brother should be doing it all. I’d have cried and made him do it lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, serious? I usually get up, kick the inanimate object and curse it out. When did they change the default emotional reaction?? Missed the f'n memo again.


Work smart, not hard eh?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2021)

I have to stop reading threads in reverse. I read this far and almost fainted...




Laughing Grass said:


> I'm fine, hurts to sit on anything hard, I was already most of the way down...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2021)

See ya Tuesday


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Exactly why I would like to even have the option of a no frills car like they used too .


Write it off as wishful thinking dude - those days are long gone no matter how much we bitch.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dropped 4 beans on Sat, one popped this morning (So far).

So it's a good morning!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Dropped 4 beans on Sat, one popped this morning (So far).
> 
> So it's a good morning!


What bean types? Hope they all pop!

Good chilly morning, peeps.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Morning


It's raining.......

Two taco days in a row! Nom nom nom


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 5, 2021)

It’s just all moving way to fast .Can hardly believe another summer is gone . Taking time to stop and smell the flowers is a time warp trap .

Lol, how is it possible it’s fall break already .


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> It’s just all moving way to fast .Can hardly believe another summer is gone . Taking time to stop and smell the flowers is a time warp trap .
> 
> Lol, how is it possible it’s fall break already .







I think we're getting old, is all...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 5, 2021)

Yea , that’s a Pandora’s box im leaving the lid on for today ,lol , might revisit that on the weekend w/a micro dose,whiskey , the jar of flower known for its “yammering “side effects & a big assed fall fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Her brother should be doing it all. I’d have cried and made him do it lol


He had his buddies helping him without supervision and I was worried they were being rough with my mom's stuff. And they were!  No organizing it into rooms and keeping stuff together. Needed his baby sister to come organize everything lol.


Good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He had his buddies helping him without supervision and I was worried they were being rough with my mom's stuff. And they were!  No organizing it into rooms and keeping stuff together. Needed his baby sister to come organize everything lol.
> 
> 
> Good morning.


Big brothers have a tendency to stuff things up, huh? Hope nothing too important got damaged.

How's your today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Big brothers have a tendency to stuff things up, huh? Hope nothing too important got damaged.
> 
> How's your today?


Nothing was broke that I saw. Just a lot of slamming things and she has some really nice old furniture. 

Nothing today, I'm not getting out of my pajamas and a couple naps may be in order. What fun do you have planned for your day off?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing was broke that I saw. Just a lot of slamming things and she has some really nice old furniture.
> 
> Nothing today, I'm not getting out of my pajamas and a couple naps may be in order. What fun do you have planned for your day off?


Jammies party, I am trying to stay in mine too! I am gonna smoke, got d&d later, and house hunting. Wheeee!
You rolling the halloween movies yet? It's your season!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing was broke that I saw. Just a lot of slamming things and she has some really nice old furniture.
> 
> Nothing today, I'm not getting out of my pajamas and a couple naps may be in order. What fun do you have planned for your day off?


Yay PJ day!
Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jammies party, I am trying to stay in mine too! I am gonna smoke, got d&d later, and house hunting. Wheeee!
> You rolling the halloween movies yet? It's your season!


House hunting? You're moving? 

I started watching Squid Game, not really a halloween movie, but super violent and has you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yay PJ day!
> Hi beautiful


Morning gorgeous, how are you doing today? Feeling okay after your pain management appointment?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

I think my bug problem might be under control. Over a week since I've seen or caught one in a sticky trap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

We have care bears I need coffee lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> House hunting? You're moving?
> 
> I started watching Squid Game, not really a halloween movie, but super violent and has you on the edge of your seat.


I saw that on Netflix. Worth watching? Might queue it up tonight.

Yeah, wanna get out of this house and into a smaller one. This old dog lady can downsize to save cash.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have care bears View attachment 5002848I need coffee lol


Jeff, you're slipping. Color that page in faster. I wanna see neat crayon work from you, bub.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I saw that on Netflix. Worth watching? Might queue it up tonight.
> 
> Yeah, wanna get out of this house and into a smaller one. This *old dog lady *can downsize to save cash.


You're the same age as me lol, 

Definitely worth a watch if you don't mind subtitles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have care bears View attachment 5002848I need coffee lol


And a new pair of jeans


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're the same age as me lol,
> 
> Definitely worth a watch if you don't mind subtitles.


You don't look a day over [insert acceptable parameter here], I was only talking about myself. 

I don't at all mine subtitles, sweet. I'll report back soon :]
Man, we gotta watch spoopy movies some time. Is there a spoopy movies club here?



Laughing Grass said:


> And a new pair of jeans


Holes is fashion. What he needs is a few belt straps to hold it together, lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm gritting my teeth here.


Me too


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think we're getting old, is all...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And a new pair of jeans


I have a black pair I think at least one other pair that don't have holes in them lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have a black pair I think at least one other pair that don't have holes in them lol


I'm just teasing Jefff, I don't think I own a pair that doesn't have a hole or two in them


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Anyone see Lamb yet?
I gotta watch venom so I can watch the new venom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't at all mine subtitles, sweet. I'll report back soon :]
> Man, we gotta watch spoopy movies some time. Is there a spoopy movies club here?


I like horror movies with jump scares. Hate movies that are pure gore from start to finish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone see Lamb yet?
> I gotta watch venom so I can watch the new venom.


Is it on any streaming services yet? I'm not ready to go back to the theater.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing Jefff, I don't think I own a pair that doesn't have a hole or two in them
> 
> View attachment 5002860


As soon as my knee punches a hole, the jeans become shorts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it on any streaming services yet? I'm not ready to go back to the theater.


I think so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> As soon as my knee punches a hole, the jeans become shorts.


I'm totally picturing you in a pair of daisy dukes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

We have pigtails


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm totally picturing you in a pair of daisy dukes.


Yikes, that's a hideous vision


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think so.


Only in theatres in Canada.  Black Widow comes out for free on Disney+ tomorrow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yikes, that's a hideous vision


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like horror movies with jump scares. Hate movies that are pure gore from start to finish.


I bet we could get a big chat going and make some of these olds watch a horror movie streaming with us... maybe not too many jump scares though, their poor hearts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bet we could get a big chat going and make some of these olds watch a horror movie streaming with us... maybe not too many jump scares though, their poor hearts.


Who’s old?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s old?


The old dog lady duh!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bet we could get a big chat going and make some of these olds watch a horror movie streaming with us... maybe not too many jump scares though, their poor hearts.


I'd vote for Insidious


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Morning everyone......hope all is good

woke this morning to a nice cool 61F with a light dew on the ground........high today 91F......and mild...

Just got to the shop........fresh pot if anyone needs a warm up.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd vote for Insidious


Is that the dream movie?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Noooo no dream movies! lol I couldn’t follow that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that the dream movie?


yes, the kid in the coma. That demon thing gave me the heebeegeebees


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

Breaktime had to run to the garage


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes, the kid in the coma. That demon thing gave me the heebeegeebees
> 
> View attachment 5002880


Did he see dead people?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd vote for Insidious


Never seen it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did he see dead people?


Wouldn't mind seeing sixth sense again too.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The old dog lady duh!


Can't hear you over the snapping of my joints, deary...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

Lord of illusions or Hellraiser good ones to start off with he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never seen it.


You should. Scared the shit out of me! Don't watch it alone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd vote for Insidious


that actually is a good movie


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lord of illusions or Hellraiser good ones to start off with he he he ha ha ha he he he


those are good, gotta watch the edit to the illusions one though, there are 2 cuts out, i have the hellraiser series


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that actually is a good movie


So you're in?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should. Scared the shit out of me! Don't watch it alone.





BudmanTX said:


> that actually is a good movie


Think I have to now...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're in?


sure i have it on DVD so......


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Remember watching the Faces of Death movies?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

here is a movie from back in the 90's, really didn't get much traction

welcome to Nightbreed...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Remember watching the Faces of Death movies?


i do


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i do


Those poor monkeys


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Those poor monkeys


i know......

most movie renters at the time were pulling it off the shelves down this direction cause it was to much for people to handle.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Remember watching the Faces of Death movies?


Those are real death videos aren't they?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are real death videos aren't they?


yep


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep


Never seen them and I don't think I want to. That's messed up!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

If you really wanna watch a good horror movie.....check out the original Candyman.....that will scare the socks off ya...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen them and I don't think I want to. That's messed up!


yeah....if u have a queezy stomach i wouldn't.......


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

Pajamas all day?? Thats sounds good. I stayed up too late last night, but I guess I can get dressed and do something...like dabs, lol.

I pressed some fresh outdoor last night, and it was sooo flavorful and good, which may be why I slept til 10:30. 

Yesterday was productive at least.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Nothing feels better than a really hard workout, then slamming a bowl...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bet we could get a big chat going and make some of these olds watch a horror movie streaming with us... maybe not too many jump scares though, their poor hearts.


I don’t watch horror movies unless I’m on the clock. After working in a horror movie it’s not interesting anymore. GSWs, avulsions, amputations, rebuilding faces, bowel spilling et al is only fun the first time around after that it’s just a grind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> If you really wanna watch a good horror movie.....check out the original Candyman.....that will scare the socks off ya...


I don't think I've seen that and a few people have recommended it. 

@Rsawr this idea could have traction.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nothing feels better than a really hard workout, then slamming a bowl...


…says the “old lady” as I try to gently lower my legs off the side of my bed without throwing my back out. Can I make it up the stairs today? We’ll find out if I can ever make it to an upright position!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> …says the “old lady” as I try to gently lower my legs off the side of my bed without throwing my back out. Can I make it up the stairs today? We’ll find out if I can ever make it to and upright position!


Wow are you okay? What happened?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow are you okay? What happened?


What do you mean, it’s like that every morning? 




Hahahahahahahah











Wait till you kiddos start to ACTUALLY get old! You’re in for a surprise!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> …says the “old lady” as I try to gently lower my legs off the side of my bed without throwing my back out. Can I make it up the stairs today? We’ll find out if I can ever make it to an upright position!


I hear you. I work out through my pain, and am under no illusions that by 40 I'll be able to anymore. 
Sorry you're going through that, I hope you make it upright.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen that and a few people have recommended it.
> 
> @Rsawr this idea could have traction.


I think it might be really fun to have us all watch the same things. Marathon!! Woooo


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Don’t feel bad for me…lol. I did manage a 70 mile bicycle ride yesterday. But serious, if you’re still in your 20s or early 30s, and you think you’re getting “old” now, y’all are in for a rude awakening in a decade or so…lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t feel bad for me…lol. I did manage a 70 mile bicycle ride yesterday. But serious, if you’re still in your 20s or early 30s, and you think you’re getting “old” now, y’all are in for a rude awakening in a decade or so…lol.


K


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What do you mean, it’s like that every morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still feel the same as I did in my 20's. Just a little slower and recovery takes a bit longer. I'm kinda hoping that working out for an hour a day and keeping it low impact with starve that off as long as possible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t feel bad for me…lol. I did manage a 70 mile bicycle ride yesterday. But serious, if you’re still in your 20s or early 30s, and you think you’re getting “old” now, y’all are in for a rude awakening in a decade or so…lol.


How many miles are you up to for the year?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don’t watch horror movies unless I’m on the clock. After working in a horror movie it’s not interesting anymore. GSWs, avulsions, amputations, rebuilding faces, bowel spilling et al is only fun the first time around after that it’s just a grind.


I'm almost afraid to ask what GSW stands for.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think it might be really fun to have us all watch the same things. Marathon!! Woooo


I'm in if someone organizes it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask what GSW stands for.


Bullets are involved.
Mornin.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t feel bad for me…lol. I did manage a 70 mile bicycle ride yesterday. But serious, if you’re still in your 20s or early 30s, and you think you’re getting “old” now, y’all are in for a rude awakening in a decade or so…lol.


Yep. You know you're getting old when you stop looking for the source of pain/injury. You just roll with it. Before I hit my mid-40s, I'd question every little ache or pain - what did I do to get this pain? How did this thing or the other happen? Now it's just okay that hurts today, no mystery, no explanation necessary. Lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in if someone organizes it.


How fun... would we just all agreeing to start it at the same time and chat, or do we want a more structured thing? Hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. You know you're getting old when you stop looking for the source of pain/injury. You just roll with it. Before I hit my mid-40s, I'd question every little ache or pain - what did I do to get this pain? How did this thing or the other happen? Now it's just okay that hurts today, no mystery, no explanation necessary. Lol.


I thought you were in your thirties.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How fun... would we just all agreeing to start it at the same time and chat, or do we want a more structured thing? Hmmm


T&T doesn't do structure. 

yea I think if we all started at the same time or as close as we could.... have to be later to include the cool California kids. we could just use wake and bake or start a new thread for it.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many miles are you up to for the year?


Maybe 3300? I dunno, I slowed down recently because I’ve been working more, which is good. But cuts into recreation time.




Laughing Grass said:


> I still feel the same as I did in my 20's. Just a little slower and recovery takes a bit longer. *I'm kinda hoping that working out for an hour a day and keeping it low impact with starve that off as long as possible.*


oh absolutely. You’re doing the best thing you can. Bodies just eventually start breaking down. But you’ll probably be in way better condition that I am when you get older. I played hard and ignored pain when I was younger, and I’m paying for it now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe 3300? I dunno, I slowed down recently because I’ve been working more, which is good. But cuts into recreation time.


probably said it before but I'm so impressed! Going from nothing to 3300 miles. Have you noticed any significant changes in your body this summer?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you were in your thirties.









In my 30s with a 20 yo kid? Lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> T&T doesn't do structure.
> 
> yea I think if we all started at the same time or as close as we could.... have to be later to include the cool California kids. we could just use wake and bake or start a new thread for it.


Yeah, time is hard. I think insidious sounds like a jam. New thread sounds more friendly to the WnBers who don't wanna hear us teehee at invisible screens... 
Whelp, it has a hook to hang on in my head, we'll see!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably said it before but I'm so impressed! Going from nothing to 3300 miles. Have you noticed any significant changes in your body this summer?


Uh…my arm hair turned blond. Lol. And I’m more tan than I have been in almost 30 years. And my butt can sit on uncomfortable objects for much longer than before.

But my legs have always been pretty strong, so not a lot of huge difference there. Definitely my stamina increased, and my breath control is much better. But no major strength changes…mostly aerobic


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> ...And my butt can sit on uncomfortable objects for much longer than before...


Hmmm. We should hang out sometime


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hmmm. We should hang out sometime


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

question 1: which one of you won the powerball last night?

question 2: do you adopt?









Powerball's $699.8 million jackpot won with one ticket in California


The chase for Powerball's latest monster jackpot has ended in California.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Took this pic yesterday, either lightning strike or homeless encampment accident. There were crazy thunderstorms here yesterday and a TON of lightning strikes all over the place. I saw the fire department all day racing around and I passed like 5 or 6 burned spots on my ride that were fresh from that day. So maybe arson too…


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What do you mean, it’s like that every morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I was going to say, sounds like my morning routine. I normally can't stand vertical until a long hot shower. If I do put in a little bit of physical work, I need the next day or 2 to recuperate. I'm gonna be 60 in December....hopefully!!

So cool, I just had a flock of mourning doves cleaning up under my bird feeder. It's a happening place. I just ordered a 2nd feeder of a different style....A fun new hobby perfect for old stoners!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Took this pic yesterday, either lightning strike or homeless encampment accident. There were crazy thunderstorms here yesterday and a TON of lightning strikes all over the place. I saw the fire department all day racing around and I passed like 5 or 6 burned spots on my ride that were fresh from that day. So maybe arson too…
> 
> View attachment 5002968


damn....ok who was boiling water?

you guys have been getting a rash of those in the last few years........now Cali has an oil spill.....eek


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn....ok who was boiling water?
> 
> you guys have been getting a rash of those in the last few years........now Cali has an oil spill.....eek


Yeah, I actually drove by a bunch of the closed beaches, including Huntington Beach, they had signs saying the beach was closed due to oil spill, though I didn’t see any oil on the beaches yet, so I’m wondering where it all went? But it may just not have made its was to shore yet. Crazy. But yeah, brekkie in Laguna Beach yesterday for my gf’s ‘birthday’(it was actually Sunday)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh…my arm hair turned blond. Lol. And I’m more tan than I have been in almost 30 years. And my butt can sit on uncomfortable objects for much longer than before.
> 
> But my legs have always been pretty strong, so not a lot of huge difference there. Definitely my stamina increased, and my breath control is much better. But no major strength changes…mostly aerobic


Iron taint.

Your GF probably loves the increased stamina!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> In my 30s with a 20 yo kid? Lol.


For some reason I assumed your son was much younger... in his teens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5002962


Nope stirrups will never be sexy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5002962


Where’s 007? @tyler.durden man crush whose not leaving his kids any money.
That’s quite assholish imho.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope stirrups will never be sexy.


Never?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never?


lol I've not seen one yet.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Does ihop deliver?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I've not seen one yet.


“Ok slide down”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Does ihop deliver?


Not to Canada.



Paul Drake said:


> “Ok slide down”


Scooch your bum over doesn't help build the mood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Srsly my babe what’s 22?
> 
> edit @Laughing Grass or whoever else knows.


That was 22° Celcius 72° F


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 5, 2021)

No WiFi and the cell service is at one bar and keeps going in and out . 20 minutes just to post this


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> No WiFi and the cell service is at one bar and keeps going in and out . 20 minutes just to post this


Le sigh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Le sigh


I'm bored


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm bored


Acid?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Acid?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Acid?


I mean, it’s been a while, but I’m not opposed to tripping out for the evening with some good friends


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, it’s been a while, but I’m not opposed to tripping out for the evening with some good friends


Never done it, never actually seen it in person.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never done it, never actually seen it in person.


I did a loooot of acid and a fair amount of mushrooms too. I made full use of my teenage years.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I did a loooot of acid and a fair amount of mushrooms too. I made full use of my teenage years.


I didn't do shrooms till later, well worth the wait.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I did a loooot of acid and a fair amount of mushrooms too. I made full use of my teenage years.


Is it better or worse than shrooms? Had several shroom trips, I can't handle it anymore, too intense and it lasts too long. I don't know if acid has fallen out of fashion, but I really haven't seen it since high school.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I didn't do shrooms till later, well worth the wait.


Personally, I found shrooms much more introspective. Like, if I needed to do some soul searching and discover some things I didn’t know about myself, a quarter of shrooms and a really comfy couch were my cup of tea.

Acid was always more about running around on the town, talking to strangers, and generally enjoying my altered state of consciousness


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never done it, never actually seen it in person.


you haven't?

i have, couple of times.....


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing [QUOTE="Laughing Grass said:


> Is it better or worse than shrooms? Had several shroom trips, I can't handle it anymore, too intense and it lasts too long. I don't know if acid has fallen out of fashion, but I really haven't seen it since high school.


its just different. I mean, drugs hit everyone a little different anyway…but see my post above for my brief comparison between the two


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

In my experiences shrooms were much more relaxed than LSD. LSD was tough on the bod and much more intense, where shrooms wore off quicker. Shrooms made me giggle a lot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> its just different. I mean, drugs hit everyone a little different anyway…but see my post above for my brief comparison between the two


The thought of having a bad trip that last for hours would make me reluctant to try it. Probably been brainwashed by the after school specials. 



BudmanTX said:


> you haven't?
> 
> i have, couple of times.....


MDMA was really popular when I was younger... and it was fantastic! I can't think of anything that gives you a better serotonin release.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> In my experiences shrooms were much more relaxed than LSD. LSD was tough on the bod and much more intense, where shrooms wore off quicker. Shrooms made me giggle a lot.


Get the face aches from laughing so much.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get the face aches from laughing so much.


Zactly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

@DarkWeb


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2021)

I remember picking shrooms with a dude once & I'd hear through the wooded pasture "seven". A minute later "eight". I'm like WTF is he doing as I'm filling my bag. Well, turns out he was eating them as fast as he found em - I had to baby sit that day.

But I love magic's (after you get past the pukies) much more than LSD.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What bean types? Hope they all pop!


 MSNL Gelato 33 fem photo.
just got home from work and another is up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb
> View attachment 5003173


@Laughing Grass 
Busy month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Busy month.


Getting back into work keeping you down


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 5, 2021)

First time I ever saw a live pot plant was about 11 months ago.
 Neighbor had a small room with dirt and 9 plants. I thought it looked like a neat hobby. 
So I read and researched, bought a tent and light and nutes, all the good stuff.

Dropped 4 beans last year in October, had a blast and never stopped. It's October and I'm dropping the same strain I started with.

The End. 

No not really, just My story.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting back into work keeping you down


@Laughing Grass 
Crunch time before snow and moving out of the house for construction that's starting soon is the big stuff.

Work is busy "right now" but I don't know what's happening next. Still so much uncertainty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Crunch time before snow and moving out of the house for construction that's starting soon is the big stuff.
> 
> Work is busy "right now" but I don't know what's happening next. Still so much uncertainty.


So you're going ahead with the renovations finally. Exciting! How long is that supposed to take?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're going ahead with the renovations finally. Exciting! How long is that supposed to take?


Forever.......it's taking forever


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Forever.......it's taking forever


 Sorry I'll stop with the questions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I'll stop with the questions.


LOL I'm just being grumpy.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

Renovations suck when you are living there...Everything takes 2-3 times as long because you have to do way more cleanup, moving things, etc. The house I'm in now was like that...I moved in days before Christmas with no furnace in the house, just a woodstove. It was a mighty cold winter!!

I got my girls in the flower room loli popped today. Better late than never.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Renovations suck when you are living there...Everything takes 2-3 times as long because you have to do way more cleanup, moving things, etc. The house I'm in now was like that...I moved in days before Christmas with no furnace in the house, just a woodstove. It was a mighty cold winter!!
> 
> I got my girls in the flower room loli popped today. Better late than never.


Yeah, we started renovating in 2017, kicked into high gear in 2019 then the pandemic hit right as we finished the exterior and the master bedroom. So the interior has slowed to a standstill. That bathroom is finally done, which was what started in 2017. What's left now is the livingroom wall and ceiling rebuild, library and dining room floor replacement, and then we paint everything that hasn't been painted since we bought the place. 

Before the pandemic my wife and kid were gone 8+ hours a day, I had about 2 hours of work to do and then I could work on the house. Now they're both home 24/7 and I'm at work from 7am - 3pm coming home exhausted. I'm still going to do the living-room because I need to rewire both electrical and A/V and I really hate paying someone for something I'm certified to do. The library and dining room floors, I'll probably pay someone to just get it done faster.

My wife and I have already agreed, there's going to be at least 3- 6 months in our next place where we don't live in it and just fix all the crap before we move in.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

That was always my rule of thumb...Have the interior renovations 100% complete before moving in...If there was some outdoor stuff, ok, but no indoor work. Then on this house I made an exception and paid for it for months. The day I closed on my last house, I had to set a toilet in this one as both baths were being renovated. I've since added a 3rd full bath. There was no kitchen floor or counter tops, or appliances, no interiors doors, no furnace, and for the first week I had to brush my teeth in the shower, lol. Of course that was near 20 years ago and I was a younger man, but damn, that move was rough!! Oh there was no blacktop then either and it's a long steep driveway. I remember towing contractors up the driveway to work. So funny looking back...The shit I did to save or make a buck!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> …says the “old lady” as I try to gently lower my legs off the side of my bed without throwing my back out. Can I make it up the stairs today? We’ll find out if I can ever make it to an upright position!


I got a walker today


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I got a walker today
> 
> View attachment 5003299


Did you say you are getting your hip or knee done?

Dab time you say?? Why it is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

Partner came home with another bunch of joints that her coworker gave her. Something ain't right, nobody does that, I want her to take them back. We still have 18 joints from the batch he gave her last week.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner came home with another bunch of joints that her coworker gave her. Something ain't right, nobody does that, I want her to take them back. We still have 18 joints from the batch he gave her last week.
> 
> View attachment 5003306


Shit, I need to roll joints (a bunch of them) for the next several days, sigh. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you say you are getting your hip or knee done?
> 
> Dab time you say?? Why it is!


Both knees and left hip. Left is a partial already.

Whaaaaaa?





Dab now…


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

@DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2021)

Grandma says night time dabs before bed are tight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner came home with another bunch of joints that her coworker gave her. Something ain't right, nobody does that, I want her to take them back. We still have 18 joints from the batch he gave her last week.
> 
> View attachment 5003306


And when is she going to break he's heart


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner came home with another bunch of joints that her coworker gave her. Something ain't right, nobody does that, I want her to take them back. We still have 18 joints from the batch he gave her last week.
> 
> View attachment 5003306


Poolboy sucks at rolling!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb View attachment 5003371


I love you!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5003423


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5003430


Good evening now did you eat it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good evening now did you eat it


The nanna shake and a bite or two. Looking like a seltzer nite was my point.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

I ate a frozen Tony's pepperoni pizza for dinner....I mean rented.  

Hogans Heroes and dabs and ice cream


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I did a loooot of acid and a fair amount of mushrooms too. I made full use of my teenage years.


Me too. They called me "fry guy". Some thought it was because I liked French fries. 
I was dropping 4 hits at a time, drinking shots, and smoking "coco puffs" by the time I quit. 

Had a really good time in high school 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The thought of having a bad trip that last for hours would make me reluctant to try it. Probably been brainwashed by the after school specials.
> 
> 
> 
> MDMA was really popular when I was younger... and it was fantastic! I can't think of anything that gives you a better serotonin release.


I quit because of the bad trips. Started having them even when I would just smoke weed. Took almost 10 years for me to be able to smoke weed without feeling like I was on acid

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner came home with another bunch of joints that her coworker gave her. Something ain't right, nobody does that, I want her to take them back. We still have 18 joints from the batch he gave her last week.
> 
> View attachment 5003306


Looks like you have competition mate!!! 
You better let him know he does have the right set of tools to get the job done.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

And go!    

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Good morning all. 






See ya in Vegas. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love you!


I love you too


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Morning






69° today.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appropriate temps for your meme

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Appropriate temps for your meme
> 
> SH420


You better not be working


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Appropriate temps for your meme
> 
> SH420


Yeah I couldn’t think of anything clever for 73.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Just to let you know, I won’t be going to work today.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You better not be working


I want to. I packed up my computer last night. I'm sitting on the couch, mentally pacing. Driving today. I'll work tomorrow and Friday. I'll take Saturday, Sunday and Monday off. Might take Tuesday off too. The thought of not working gives me heartburn. Lol. I guess I'll just smoke a few more bowls... although I think smoking causes heartburn. Or at least I think I read that once. I think Annie or bear told me that.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me too. They called me "fry guy". Some thought it was because I liked French fries.
> I was dropping 4 hits at a time, drinking shots, and smoking "coco puffs" by the time I quit.
> 
> Had a really good time in high school
> ...


They didn’t call me fry guy but I used to dose my brain out.
Through most of highschool, you wanted some weed, come see me. You want some acid come see me.
I used to get sheets, or 100 microdots for 50-80 bucks. My sister had a great connect in SF. I sold hits for 3 or 4 bucks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I quit because of the bad trips. Started having them even when I would just smoke weed. Took almost 10 years for me to be able to smoke weed without feeling like I was on acid
> 
> SH420


And yup. A bad trip ruins it.
I got the shit beat out of me when I was 18yo in front of the Black Watch in Los Gatos. 3 way older guys kicked the living shit out of me. My face included. I was going to the Big Island for spring break(i graduated 17yo). 7 days from when i got beat up. I pulled stitches out of my face right before the flight. The whole 2 weeks i was there i felt like Sloth from Goonies

Anyways. Just a few days in we went camping down in Waipio valley, really killer place. I had sent off a whole bunch of hits to My buddy there before hand. My buddy busted out the hits and I was like nah brah. I’m good. But nope. He convinced me to. 
That fucked up late afternoon pretty much ruined it for me from then on everytime i’d dose


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> And yup. A bad trip ruins it.
> I got the shit beat out of me when I was 18yo in front of the Black Watch in Los Gatos. 3 way older guys kicked the living shit out of me. My face included. I was going to the Big Island for spring break(i graduated 17yo). 7 days from when i got beat up. I pulled stitches out of my face right before the flight. The whole 2 weeks i was there i felt like Sloth from Goonies
> View attachment 5003651
> Anyways. Just a few days in we went camping down in Waipio valley, really killer place. I had sent off a whole bunch of hits to My buddy there before hand. My buddy busted out the hits and I was like nah brah. I’m good. But nope. He convinced me to.
> That fucked up late afternoon pretty much ruined it for me from then on everytime i’d dose


That sucks brother.
The worst trip I ever had was when the moon wouldn’t quit following me.
Probably did about 250 hits in a two year span.
I’m too nutty now to trip. My meds would stop it, I feel like I’m always tripping these days


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> And yup. A bad trip ruins it.
> I got the shit beat out of me when I was 18yo in front of the Black Watch in Los Gatos. 3 way older guys kicked the living shit out of me. My face included. I was going to the Big Island for spring break(i graduated 17yo). 7 days from when i got beat up. I pulled stitches out of my face right before the flight. The whole 2 weeks i was there i felt like Sloth from Goonies
> View attachment 5003651
> Anyways. Just a few days in we went camping down in Waipio valley, really killer place. I had sent off a whole bunch of hits to My buddy there before hand. My buddy busted out the hits and I was like nah brah. I’m good. But nope. He convinced me to.
> That fucked up late afternoon pretty much ruined it for me from then on everytime i’d dose


Yeah, once you have a bad trip they all seem to go that way. Because of that, I'll never try anything that will make me hallucinate. I'm afraid of the bad trip now. 
I'll stick to smoking herb. If I need an extra twist I'll throw a little drink in the mix for a solid cross fade.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That sucks brother.
> The worst trip I ever had was when the moon wouldn’t quit following me.
> Probably did about 250 hits in a two year span.
> I’m too nutty now to trip. My meds would stop it, I feel like I’m always tripping these days


Yeah, no more dosing for me anymore. I’ll shroom once in a while. Did allot of that when younger too.
That same buddy in HI, i used to keep him supplied with acid. Pretty sure if you went to UH Hilo back then and did acid, it very well could have been from me 
Anyways, he for years would send me shroom honey. Like a whole jar full! 1tsp would be like eating at least a couple grams, and was way easier on the tummy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks like you have competition mate!!!
> You better let him know he does have the right set of tools to get the job done.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> And when is she going to break he's heart


I take her lunch a couple times a week. They all know me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, no more dosing for me anymore. I’ll shroom once in a while. Did allot of that when younger too.
> That same buddy in HI, i used to keep him supplied with acid. Pretty sure if you went to UH Hilo back then and did acid, it very well could have been from me
> Anyways, he for years would send me shroom honey. Like a whole jar full! 1tsp would be like eating at least a couple grams, and was way easier on the tummy.


We used to pick them and once I just flick the cow poop off and put it on a potato chip and down the hatch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.


Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

I thought it was Tuesday?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We used to pick them and once I just flick the cow poop off and put it on a potato chip and down the hatch


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, no more dosing for me anymore. I’ll shroom once in a while. Did allot of that when younger too.
> That same buddy in HI, i used to keep him supplied with acid. Pretty sure if you went to UH Hilo back then and did acid, it very well could have been from me
> Anyways, he for years would send me shroom honey. Like a whole jar full! 1tsp would be like eating at least a couple grams, and was way easier on the tummy.


I guess I do dose on thc. A couple of dabs and I’ve forgotten where the wife went.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful


Good morning,  how are you doing this morning?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5003657


Chicken shit it’s only cow poop


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Shrooms are nice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

And out of nowhere she swooshes in to ask if I need coffee.
Scared me for a second but I did need coffee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shrooms are nice.


Hallucinating is nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hallucinating is nice.


Make tea with them  chocolates are good too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I take her lunch a couple times a week. They all know me.


Smoke em up


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Make tea with them  chocolates are good too.


And purple kool aid, don’t forget


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Smoke em up


She smoked part of one last night, said it was dry and had no flavour. Packaged on 02/21 lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She smoked part of one last night, said it was dry and had no flavour. Packaged on 02/21 lol.


Did she get high?
Yuk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I want to. I packed up my computer last night. I'm sitting on the couch, mentally pacing. Driving today. I'll work tomorrow and Friday. I'll take Saturday, Sunday and Monday off. Might take Tuesday off too. The thought of not working gives me heartburn. Lol. I guess I'll just smoke a few more bowls... although I think smoking causes heartburn. Or at least I think I read that once. I think Annie or bear told me that.
> 
> SH420


I'm in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did she get high?
> Yuk


Yea she did. She's a lightweight.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I want to. I packed up my computer last night. I'm sitting on the couch, mentally pacing. Driving today. I'll work tomorrow and Friday. I'll take Saturday, Sunday and Monday off. Might take Tuesday off too. The thought of not working gives me heartburn. Lol. I guess I'll just smoke a few more bowls... although I think smoking causes heartburn. Or at least I think I read that once. I think Annie or bear told me that.
> 
> SH420


Smoke from anything I think brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea she did. She's a lightweight.


Take some of your best herb that you have grown roll a joint give it to the boy and say go away


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Take some of your best herb that you have grown roll a joint give it to the boy and say go away


Or step up your game he he he ha ha ha he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I want to. I packed up my computer last night. I'm sitting on the couch, mentally pacing. Driving today. I'll work tomorrow and Friday. I'll take Saturday, Sunday and Monday off. Might take Tuesday off too. The thought of not working gives me heartburn. Lol. I guess I'll just smoke a few more bowls... although I think smoking causes heartburn. Or at least I think I read that once. I think Annie or bear told me that.
> 
> SH420


Did I miss something? Are you finally switching jobs?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Take some of your best herb that you have grown roll a joint give it to the boy and say go away


He's had our weed before. She gave him some during lockdown when everyone was broke. He's being nice, I'm just concerned that they're stolen or something dodgy that she shouldn't be involved in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's had our weed before. She gave him some during lockdown when everyone was broke. He's being nice, I'm just concerned that they're stolen or something dodgy that she shouldn't be involved in.


Maybe he’s scored it half price and is paying you back?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's had our weed before. She gave him some during lockdown when everyone was broke. He's being nice, I'm just concerned that they're stolen or something dodgy that she shouldn't be involved in.


A possible nice guy Thief I'm confused I should smoke more lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's had our weed before. She gave him some during lockdown when everyone was broke. He's being nice, I'm just concerned that they're stolen or something dodgy that she shouldn't be involved in.


Send it me I’ll smoke it lol although I don’t like .5 gram prerolls. Never tight enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Send it me I’ll smoke it lol although I don’t like .5 gram prerolls. Never tight enough.


Sounds like a dare!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2021)

Mornin, happy people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2021)

Speaking of shrooms, I saw a deer in my yard munching them down a week ago, one after another. Made me wonder if they eat the magic kind too...not that we have those around here. 

Hopefully the rains have stopped for a few days, so I can get a few more outdoor projects done. Hoping to get a 2nd coat of paint on my garage trim I replaced last week, and prep my driveway for crack repair with the pressure washer today.

I got woke up at 6:30 by a Realtor wanting to show my house...Like are you f***ing kidding me???!! I am going to need lots of coffee!! and maybe a nap!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Speaking of shrooms, I saw a deer in my yard munching them down a week ago, one after another. Made me wonder if they eat the magic kind too...not that we have those around here.
> 
> Hopefully the rains have stopped for a few days, so I can get a few more outdoor projects done. Hoping to get a 2nd coat of paint on my garage trim I replaced last week, and prep my driveway for crack repair with the pressure washer today.
> 
> I got woke up at 6:30 by a Realtor wanting to show my house...Like are you f***ing kidding me???!! I am going to need lots of coffee!! and maybe a nap!


Squirrels eat them here. They do acrobatics afterwards.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did I miss something? Are you finally switching jobs?


No. Not switching jobs. Going to Vegas for a few days. Visiting some family and going to Reggae Rise up. Traveling today. Still waiting for mamashark to get moving. I could have worked for a couple of hours. 
oh well. More smoke and coffee until she's ready 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003710View attachment 5003711


The happiest place on earth!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> No. Not switching jobs. Going to Vegas for a few days. Visiting some family and going to Reggae Rise up. Traveling today. Still waiting for mamashark to get moving. I could have worked for a couple of hours.
> oh well. More smoke and coffee until she's ready
> 
> SH420


Vegas is a close second. Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Is it Friday?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The happiest place on earth!


Grandchild is still at home in bed! It’s gonna be a long wait


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Grandchild is still at home in bed! It’s gonna be a long wait


You can't sneak out to have a tiny adventure alone?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vegas is a close second. Hope you have a blast!


I will, thank you. Although I'll work tomorrow and Friday, I'm really hoping I can forget about things for a few days. I really need a mental break. 

Mamashark is up. I'll be on the road in about an hour. Long drive... got my vape! I'm good for the drive 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Friday?


Had to check my phone lol by the way NO!!!thanks for getting my hopes up lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Grandchild is still at home in bed! It’s gonna be a long wait


Only 7am there. Is the park even running yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You can't sneak out to have a tiny adventure alone?


That's what's Garagesare for lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I will, thank you. Although I'll work tomorrow and Friday, I'm really hoping I can forget about things for a few days. I really need a mental break.
> 
> Mamashark is up. I'll be on the road in about an hour. Long drive... got my vape! I'm good for the drive
> 
> SH420


Driving? Eeeek! Have Mamashark lock your notebook up so you can't access it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only 7am there. Is the park even running yet?


It’s starting up and lines are forming. But this trip is to just follow her so it will keep.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I will, thank you. Although I'll work tomorrow and Friday, I'm really hoping I can forget about things for a few days. I really need a mental break.
> 
> Mamashark is up. I'll be on the road in about an hour. Long drive... got my vape! I'm good for the drive
> 
> SH420


You guys be careful - lots of idiots out there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It’s starting up and lines are forming. But this trip is to just follow her so it will keep.


Has she ever been anywhere like this? Gonna be so much fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You can't sneak out to have a tiny adventure alone?


Son bought the tickets so nope. When the sun is fully up I’ll walk through the forest primeval here. When that’s done maybe I’ll get some coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's what's Garagesare for lol


I bet it's full, and the parking spots cost like 85 bucks, maybe out behind the hotel in the alley?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has she ever been anywhere like this? Gonna be so much fun!


No, unless HI counts


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, unless HI counts


That kid is lucky, damn!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bet it's full, and the parking spots cost like 85 bucks, maybe out behind the hotel in the alley?


I seen grandkids and needing to get high so I went with natural reaction the garage didn't realize we were at Disneyland have a blast @curious2garden


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I seen grandkids and needing to get high so I went with natural reaction the garage didn't realize we were at Disneyland have a blast @curious2garden


You having flashbacks? Crayons, sghetti sauce in the carpets, glitter in your beard?!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You having flashbacks? Crayons, sghetti sauce in the carpets, glitter in your beard?!


Had to condition two hair ties out of my goatee last night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, unless HI counts


doesn't count 

Is smoking weed there permitted since it's legal?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It’s starting up and lines are forming. But this trip is to just follow her so it will keep.


They’re having the 50th anniversary here.
We didn’t go them but we went for the bicentennial. I remember almost every time we went. From then to Grad Night in 1984.
I hope she has many good memories of the place, from every time she’ll visit. Going to Grandma’s house/mickey’s house.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't count
> 
> Is smoking weed there permitted since it's legal?


I didn’t bring any.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is smoking weed there permitted since it's legal?


Smoking in public is not legal, you have to hide somewhere, although the Cannabis events don't follow those rules.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I didn’t bring any.


You won’t need it granny Rocky.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I didn’t bring any.


You poor thing


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You poor thing


Shhhhhh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoking in public is not legal, you have to hide somewhere, although the Cannabis events don't follow those rules.


Bummer! Here you can smoke weed anywhere you can smoke cigarettes unless the city opted out.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer! Here you can smoke weed anywhere you can smoke cigarettes unless the city opted out.


Here is another hide it, but it's legal situation. People get yelled at for smoking all the time. Cops usually leave porch smokers alone though...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Half mg klonopin IF you need anything lol hey what do you expect, we all get high all day long!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)

ok what did i do now.....sheesh..

Morning all.....hope everyone is good.....

woke this morning to a nice 61F with a little dew on the grass.......high today 89F might get a little warmer....we'll see

Just got to the shop.......fresh pot a brewing for those who need it......

now to tackle these tamales with beans.......oh this is gonna be good..........


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Half mg klonopin IF you need anything lol hey what do you expect, we all get high all day long!


Actually I need to focus on the kid and smoking in crowds can make me nervous


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually I need to focus on the kid and smoking in crowds can make me nervous


I wouldn’t smoke in Disney anyplace


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

She’d definitely remember when gma got arrested at Disney!


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

I swear they have people with binoculars watching the gondola ride. 
BTW they just kick you out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Shhhhhh


I'm getting deja vu of my dry hawaii vacation. 



Rsawr said:


> Here is another hide it, but it's legal situation. People get yelled at for smoking all the time. Cops usually leave porch smokers alone though...


I still hide it even tho it's legal.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoking in public is not legal, you have to hide somewhere, although the Cannabis events don't follow those rules.


Wow, smoking weed is legal here in public in NY now, anywhere that cigarettes are allowed...But most parks ban both, and most places banned cigarettes long ago here. I remember when I was younger you could smoke everywhere, even in the grocery store and all restaurants. It seems soo wrong looking back!


raratt said:


> I swear they have people with binoculars watching the gondola ride.
> BTW they just kick you out.


I'm certain they do...security. Just think what a great job that would be for a teenager. NEVER have to buy weed!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, smoking weed is legal here in public in NY now, anywhere that cigarettes are allowed...But most parks ban both, and most places banned cigarettes long ago here. I remember when I was younger you could smoke everywhere, even in the grocery store and all restaurants. It seems soo wrong looking back!
> 
> I'm certain they do...security. Just think what a great job that would be for a teenager. NEVER have to buy weed!!


I wouldn't mind seeing a cannabis smoking area separate from the tobacco area.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wouldn’t smoke in Disney anyplace


I have, lots


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a cannabis smoking area separate from the tobacco area.


I sent you that video of the my niece smoking in nyc on the sidewalk.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, smoking weed is legal here in public in NY now, anywhere that cigarettes are allowed...But most parks ban both, and most places banned cigarettes long ago here. I remember when I was younger you could smoke everywhere, even in the grocery store and all restaurants. It seems soo wrong looking back!
> 
> I'm certain they do...security. Just think what a great job that would be for a teenager. NEVER have to buy weed!!


Ugh I hate cigarette smoke and I used to smoke and the wife smokes outside.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)

good tamales.....not bad beans too.....anywho.....if you wanna enjoy a little anime on netflix let me introduce you too......the black butler....wife caught me watching it last night after she took a shower......she even stayed and watched it with me for a few episodes....here is a clip....






and yes it's in english so you don't have to worry bout sub titles


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Coffee by the pool


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003748View attachment 5003750
> Coffee by the pool


What time does the kiddo go to bed usually? Should I bring a couple joints down?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003748View attachment 5003750
> Coffee by the pool


ok you talked me into it.........


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What time does the kiddo go to bed usually? Should I bring a couple joints down?


Really that would be lots of fun. TnT should do a Disneyland trip


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003748View attachment 5003750
> Coffee by the pool


Beautiful morning eh

Nap over here by the cat.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Really that would be lots of fun. TnT should do a Disneyland trip


Couldn’t agree more. TnT should have a lot more social engagements irl. Maybe 2-3 times a year would be nice


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003748View attachment 5003750
> Coffee by the pool


I'd call it recon


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd call it recon


Shhh don’t give it away!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Couldn’t agree more. TnT should have a lot more social engagements irl. Maybe 2-3 times a year would be nice


Phillip had a lot of room + a pool in CR. That would have been one heck of a get-together for an RIU blowout.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Only 464 round trip from TO to LA if I'm willing to do economy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Phillip had a lot of room + a pool in CR. That would have been one heck of a get-together.


Who's Phillip?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's Phillip?
> 
> View attachment 5003773


Scooby do


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's Phillip?
> 
> View attachment 5003773


A while back Momma and I went to visit another RIU member in Costa Rica.
We had a blast!





__





Costa Rica, One heck of a surprise . . . ~


Mrs GWN and I decided well over a year ago to quit waiting and plan a Lifetime adventure for ourselves and many possible exotic destinations came up. We looked into Java, Fiji, Tahiti and several South Pacific vacation spots and after seeing pictures of Costa Rica posted by Scooby, (neither of...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A while back Momma and I went to visit another RIU member in Costa Rica.
> We had a blast!
> 
> 
> ...


i seem to remember that thread.....you and momma had a blast down there....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

So I’m sitting here finishing my coffee when not two feet in front of me a bar opens, who am I to ignore God’s sign and not have a glass of wine

I guess my kids will learn about leaving me bar adjacent andunsupervised


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003793
> So I’m sitting here finishing my coffee when not two feet in front of me a bar opens, who am I to ignore God’s sign and not have a glass of wine
> 
> I guess my kids will learn about leaving me bar adjacent andunsupervised


Booyah


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003793
> So I’m sitting here finishing my coffee when not two feet in front of me a bar opens, who am I to ignore God’s sign and not have a glass of wine
> 
> I guess my kids will learn about leaving me bar adjacent andunsupervised


I think I’ve seen this movie ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

The dog finally got down after hogging my pillow. zzzzzzzz


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

@Paul Drake @Metasynth why the sad faces?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

Damn, now I wanna stay at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel.

I guess I better start saving money for my daughters first time there


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake @Metasynth why the sad faces?


He dead now. Was a good dude. I gave him a ton of shit when he first joined and he took it all in stride without becoming a dick about it. He was a cool guy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> He dead now. Was a good dude. I gave him a ton of shit when he first joined and he took it all in stride without becoming a dick about it. He was a cool guy


Sorry 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A while back Momma and I went to visit another RIU member in Costa Rica.
> We had a blast!
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice gesture.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

More yuppers more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

anyone else


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Got my blue blockers on


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5003843anyone else


Yeah, I joined you for a vape session.

I had to come in from painting...Things are heating up on the Ranch house. It started off slow, but 2 possible offers today. 

All done painting except for the door, which is metal, so I am switching to enamel...then the pressure washer comes out, if I have anything left


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got my blue blockers on
> View attachment 5003850


Those don't look like fabricators hands. . .

Did you get a manicure?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those don't look like fabricators hands. . .
> 
> Did you get a manicure?




I said the same thing! His wife does his nails, I'm sure of it.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5003793
> So I’m sitting here finishing my coffee when not two feet in front of me a bar opens, who am I to ignore God’s sign and not have a glass of wine
> 
> I guess my kids will learn about leaving me bar adjacent andunsupervised


Tired kids and an intoxicated grandma at park closing time could be amusing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5003861
> 
> I said the same thing! His wife does his nails, I'm sure of it.


What are you trying to say here I do my wife's gel nails with full scenes of painting on them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you trying to say here I do my wife's gel nails with full scenes of painting on them


Nothing, I think his hands look neat and well kept too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tired kids and an intoxicated grandma at park closing time could be amusing.


As amusing as intoxicated kids and a tired Grandma?


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Sugar yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Hay what's up @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay what's up @MICHI-CAN


Always Jeff. I'm getting my carbon canisters dried out after cleaning. Have to go to trim jail real soon. Space Monkeys are pretty. 
Just fired some "natural sugar" coated N.L. . See them crystals of amber?? 

How are you. Besides fidgety now?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

6 feet above ground and as well as can be expected let's do this lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6 feet above ground and as well as can be expectedView attachment 5003972 let's do this lol


Count me in!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Count me in!


In like Flynn then


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Count me in!


And got the first round for any comers. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

I'll match at least one joint  I swear there's enough for a good joining there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll match at least one joint View attachment 5003977View attachment 5003978 I swear there's enough for a good joining there


Just bring a lighter. Quit smoking and I never have one anymore. 

Seriously going to dry sift my stash. Probably squeeze. I have legal limits and it is harvest time. 

If you know me? I'm handing it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tired kids and an intoxicated grandma at park closing time could be amusing.


The grandkid and I were brought back to the room for a nap. I’m heading out for coffee


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The grandkid and I were brought back to the room for a nap. I’m heading out for coffee
> 
> View attachment 5003988


Coffee sounds nice.
Room for a couple more?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake @Metasynth why the sad faces?


One hundred years ago he hooked me up with a $500 grow certificate from a grow store he used. 
RIP Phil


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> One hundred years ago he hooked me up with a $500 grow certificate from a grow store he used.
> RIP Phil


He was an amazing person.
Our loss.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> One hundred years ago he hooked me up with a $500 grow certificate from a grow store he used.
> RIP Phil





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He was an amazing person.
> Our loss.


Sounds like a real stand up guy. I'm sorry I didn't get the chance to meet him. 

So many generous people here!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> One hundred years ago he hooked me up with a $500 grow certificate from a grow store he used.
> RIP Phil


He hooked me up with the same. A stand up dude


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2021)

Shit I have to cook


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit I have to cook


Getting late darling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)

shit he sounded like a very stand up guy from the way you guys talked about him.......wish i would have met him




time for a smoke and a cold one


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those don't look like fabricators hands. . .
> 
> Did you get a manicure?





Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5003861
> 
> I said the same thing! His wife does his nails, I'm sure of it.


You guys are fucking killing me! I was working with the laser engraver.......it's not that dirty


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing, I think his hands look neat and well kept too.


Thank you......you should see my hair


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Raking leaves again.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Starting to smell good munchie attack


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

Ok we are good and full time for he he he and round and round and round


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Made it a little while ago. Couple bowls deep and a 2nd drink open. Gotta be careful, I'm still working the next 2 days 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Made it a little while ago. Couple bowls deep and a 2nd drink open. Gotta be careful, I'm still working the next 2 days
> 
> SH420


You are well you know taking a break I'm beginning to think that you are not understanding how that is supposed to go


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok we are good and full time for View attachment 5004119he he he and round and round and round


Wow. Picked up a can of la choy sweet and sour the other day. Conagra owns it for 30 years now. Veg was correct. Rest was unknown. Glad for my mushroom seasoning and chive long grain rice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are well you know taking a break I'm beginning to think that you are not understanding how that is supposed to go




SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5004140
> 
> SH420


Try one of these. A nap will follow. TY for making me hungry folks. 

Shit to do and I'm now taking a break if not nap. Gotta love dairy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)

So anyone hungry


Figured I'd ask


----------



## DCcan (Oct 7, 2021)

A new morning stone spot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

Coffee is needed but first we smoke to be able to make the coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night now do your job


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Morning






The mountains are beautiful, the leaves are getting pretty close to peak color.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> View attachment 5004363


Well hello


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well hello


I feel like going back to sleep.
You working? Wearing gloves? Smoking dope?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes....no....yes!

I did do a 10 minute snooze.....it was needed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes....no....yes!
> 
> I did do a 10 minute snooze.....it was needed.


Do you use snooze? The wife does but it goes on and on. 
How are the babies?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you use snooze? The wife does but it goes on and on.
> How are the babies?


Not usually. My wife drives me nuts with that too. They're doing good. What're you doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not usually. My wife drives me nuts with that too. They're doing good. What're you doing today?


I think I’ll have to do the dishes. Have a knee injection today but she can’t drive me down there. Idk wtf I need a driver.
Major thing is dabanap. I MUST get that done!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

he makes me sleep


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Alarm goes off in 2 minutes... Good morning, chilly people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

my fur baby alarm clock doesn't have a snooze button.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my fur baby alarm clock doesn't have a snooze button.


Does your dog like to lick your nose to wake you up? Or is that an oddness of my own two?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

Wish I was still sleeping, mornin, I guess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does your dog like to lick your nose to wake you up? Or is that an oddness of my own two?


No he sleeps in his kennel and we keep the bedroom door closed at night. Around 6 he'll start gently bumping the door until I get up and take him out to pee.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No he sleeps in his kennel and we keep the bedroom door closed at night. Around 6 he'll start gently bumping the door until I get up and take him out to pee.


I fall sleep on the floor with the dogs a lot. They both really like big nap piles, so sometimes I take my naps on the floor >.< lots of surprise nose licks...

You sound like a more reasonable dog owner, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.


Is it Thursday already?
Good morning beautiful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I fall sleep on the floor with the dogs a lot. They both really like big nap piles, so sometimes I take my naps on the floor >.< lots of surprise nose licks...
> 
> You sound like a more reasonable dog owner, lol.


Cute! He gets lots of cuddles during the day and if I take a nap he's right on my lap. He's small and could easily fit on our bed, but he snores and kicks all night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

If I ever go to sleep on the floor it’s because I’m in a coma.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Thursday already?
> Good morning beautiful.


Morning gorgeous how are you doing? Wish it was Friday. It's Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend, we're all getting together on Sunday... even my brother. First time we've all be together since 2019. Super stoked.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

When is thanksgiving in the USA?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

November 25


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> November 25


Thanks Siri


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

It’s for you my dear little brother. Chill on your break babe


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning gorgeous how are you doing? Wish it was Friday. It's Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend, we're all getting together on Sunday... even my brother. First time we've all be together since 2019. Super stoked.


Whatcha making?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2021)

Morning loves....oh that was good chicken breast last night.....slow cooked on the smoker......yum...even brought some for lunch today....

woke up to a nice 62F this morning light dew on the grass........high today 91F....slightly humid

welp just got to the shop....made a fresh pot of coffee.....i'd be ready in a few for those who need a warm up....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whatcha making?


Mom and my sister are putting it on, we just have to show up. Probably leave around 6 Sunday morning so we can be there for noon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom and my sister are putting it on, we just have to show up. Probably leave around 6 Sunday morning so we can be there for noon.


Excitement. Good pictures please.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom and my sister are putting it on, we just have to show up. Probably leave around 6 Sunday morning so we can be there for noon.


Best of both worlds! Eating and no responsibility? Sick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Excitement. Good pictures please.


On Saturday I have to go for a dress fitting for my friends wedding on the 23rd. Drinks afterwards. Gonna be a fun weekend finally. 



Rsawr said:


> Best of both worlds! Eating and no responsibility? Sick.


They won't want us to help clean up afterwards since we have a six hour drive home. I want to stay later and get a hotel for the night, Monday is a holiday. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s for you my dear little brother. Chill on your break babe


I'm working. I'm super out of whack right now. I'm not comfortable at all. I miss my work space. 

Going to a hockey game tonight! Not my team but hockey! 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm working. I'm super out of whack right now. I'm not comfortable at all. I miss my work space.
> 
> Going to a hockey game tonight! Not my team but hockey!
> 
> SH420


Do a little meditation try to center yourself and turn other things out. 5-3-7 or something like that.
How about the Lightning?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do a little meditation try to center yourself and turn other things out. 5-3-7 or something like that.
> How about the Lightning?


@shrxhky420 Take a silly selfie RIGHT NOW


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @shrxhky420 Take a silly selfie RIGHT NOW


no bunny ears....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2021)

good coffee.......and these boracho beans hit the spot.........course saltines and a couple of sliced jalopenos helps.......


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 7, 2021)

Chris fuckkng Taylor ,atta kid !!






that swing is so pretty & what you teach the children


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2021)

^Yes! I too engage in the act of watching sportsballers play the game! It is with great enthusiasm I say as well, “go gameplayers, hoorah!”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

Rain rain go away and blah blah blah coffee must have more coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rain rain go away and blah blah blah coffee must have more coffee


Here too, sky so grey...


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

We have clouds and 55 with a south wind. Radar shows some showers, but haven't seen any yet. Rather nippily.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Unseasonably warm here. I'll take it!



Trees are starting to get pretty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2021)

It’s hot and humid here and some guy told me it’s going to stay like that for 2 more weeks. Don’t mind it
As long as I can run my AC in my bedroom at night and keep that room at 63 degrees . Here is an old picture I found of my lovebird Pickel. He was a great pet and would lick the super lemon haze leafs. It was his favorite.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

We're only at 62.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

64° here. 

I'm ready! Who's in? 

Hey @shrxhky420 you in? Come on bro 
Listen to The Elovaters - Margaritas by Old M♤TE on #SoundCloud








The Elovaters - Margaritas


I.G: oldmaate_115 Snap: Maaangz_115




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 64° here.
> 
> I'm ready! Who's in?
> 
> ...


hell yeah


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

Oh yeah that sounds good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5004642hell yeah


The scraps in a Snow Temple jar today. 

Looks a bit darker than this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The scraps in a Snow Temple jar today.
> 
> Looks a bit darker than this. View attachment 5004646


For some reason that is reminded me of some blonde Lebanese hash I had back in the day mmmy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For some reason that is reminded me of some blonde Lebanese hash I had back in the day mmmy


I try to grow for high. Taste suffers until sifted, cured, formed and aged.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2021)

I had fun with Black Lebanese as well.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had fun with Black Lebanese as well.


My favorite.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If I ever go to sleep on the floor it’s because I’m in a coma.


I never get on the floor cause it's not pretty getting back up.

3:30 pm and just coming to life...Killer migraine this morning, but thank God the mailman brought me a bottle of Aleve and I popped 2 and I'm coming to life...even did a dab.

He brought me another birdfeeder, I put it up, and within minutes I had a bird coming and going...or maybe 2 birds, IDK, but the word is out, free eats at my place!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2021)

Balloon fest this weekend...Usually it's in the summer but was postponed due to Covid...and spiedies!!! (no, not meth, but you can get that there too)





__





See You in ’23! | Spiedie Fest & Balloon Rally


See You in '23! Another fabulous year! People from across the country came to see our colorful hot air balloons, family entertainment, and three nights of exciting concerts. Thank you to everyone who attended the festival, the volunteers who helped keep it running, and all the sponsors who make...



www.spiediefest.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Balloon fest this weekend...Usually it's in the summer but was postponed due to Covid...and spiedies!!! (no, not meth, but you can get that there too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to go up in one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5004664


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

Now he knew how to roll a joint


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to go up in one


He better. Played crew for a summer at 15 for a ride. Just bring a restraining strap. I soooo wanted to just step out. AMAZING we and ours is from above.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> He better. Played crew for a summer at 15 for a ride. Just bring a restraining strap. I soooo wanted to just step out. AMAZING we and ours is from above.


It is on the bucket list


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is on the bucket list


It is low impact depending on wind speed, Land field level and length just add a rush. And will blow your mind. 

Why I strapped myself to sky scrapers, water towers and bridges. Money was a bonus for the rush.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is low impact depending on wind speed, Land field level and length just add a rush. And will blow your mind.
> 
> Why I strapped myself to sky scrapers, water towers and bridges. Money was a bonus for the rush.


Ha ha ha I like being high and going fast well the going fast is more of a need then a like but I get it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha I like being high and going fast well the going fast is more of a need then a like but I get it


I fortunately realized going fast hurt before I realized it's mortality. I still kill toys by fast death. I practice a looooooooooooooooooooooong shut down zone now. P.S.. Faster than anything most people have on wheels. LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to go up in one


Nooooo. I like my feet planted on the ground! I did go up in one when I worked for RE/MAX , but it was tethered...lol, Only went up a few hundred feet. I'm not sure if I would like it or not...Heights sometimes freak me out, and sometimes not. Like a plane or helicopter I'm fine, the edge of a roof, not so much. 

I think it was last year or maybe 2 years ago one attempted to land in my back yard, but it was a little windy and they averted once they saw the power line


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nooooo. I like my feet planted on the ground! I did go up in one when I worked for RE/MAX , but it was tethered...lol, Only went up a few hundred feet. I'm not sure if I would like it or not...Heights sometimes freak me out, and sometimes not. Like a plane or helicopter I'm fine, the edge of a roof, not so much.
> 
> I think it was last year or maybe 2 years ago one attempted to land in my back yard, but it was a little windy and they averted once they saw the power line


 oh the shit you would do to sell a house lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nooooo. I like my feet planted on the ground! I did go up in one when I worked for RE/MAX , but it was tethered...lol, Only went up a few hundred feet. I'm not sure if I would like it or not...Heights sometimes freak me out, and sometimes not. Like a plane or helicopter I'm fine, the edge of a roof, not so much.
> 
> I think it was last year or maybe 2 years ago one attempted to land in my back yard, but it was a little windy and they averted once they saw the power line





Jeffislovinlife said:


> oh the shit you would do to sell a house lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Think it's going to be takeout tonight, no power until 7pm


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think it's going to be takeout tonight, no power until 7pm


I forgot to take the meat out of the freezer this morning, so I might be in the same boat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I forgot to take the meat out of the freezer this morning, so I might be in the same boat.


We put the barbecue away on Monday so I can't even grill.  I feel like pho what are you ordering?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We put the barbecue away on Monday so I can't even grill.  I feel like pho what are you ordering?


You put the BBQ away?!

 can't do that......


I don't know what to do, my wife's gonna be pissed, she's gonna need to pick it up. Oh and she got a ticket today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You put the BBQ away?!
> View attachment 5004727
> can't do that......
> 
> ...


I don't have a free weekend until late November so we put it and the patio furniture away for the season. Only a parking ticket I hope... I get a couple dozen of those a year lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We put the barbecue away on Monday so I can't even grill.  I feel like pho what are you ordering?


Pho is nice. Do it...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

I have to cook again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pho is nice. Do it...


Steak and shrimp pho is on its way. Power is back too... an hour early.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does your dog like to lick your nose to wake you up?


Yes, but only after he licks his butthole first


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I have to cook again


Takeout night? All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> oh the shit you would do to sell a house lol


You would not believe!!!

I did not get a damned thing accomplished today, other than a load of laundry. 



Paul Drake said:


> I have to cook again


I should introduce you to Mrs. Stouffer...She made my dinner for later


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2021)

I wonder what's on the menu at Disneyland!


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mrs. Stouffer


Lasagna tonight, because I'm lazy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wonder what's on the menu at Disneyland!


Probably sweet, sticky and sickenly delicious! She hasn't posted today, must be having a blast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a free weekend until late November so we put it and the patio furniture away for the season. Only a parking ticket I hope... I get a couple dozen of those a year lol.


No speeding. And pizza and gyros.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No speeding.


I kinda want to laugh but those tickets are expensive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I kinda want to laugh but those tickets are expensive.


And points!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2021)

So much bake


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wonder what's on the menu at Disneyland!



Last nights dinner was Divers scallop with Silverado Sauvignon Blanc, then Salmon with mussels and a Paso Robles Cabernet Sauvignon that was the perfect jammy and figgy flavor for the salmon. The cake was apple


Oops only the left side of the menu. I’ll get the other half at dinner tonight


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5004802View attachment 5004803View attachment 5004804
> Last nights dinner was Divers scallop with Silverado Sauvignon Blanc, then Salmon with mussels and a Paso Robles Cabernet Sauvignon that was the perfect jammy and figgy flavor for the salmon. The cake was apple
> 
> View attachment 5004806


Oh yeah that's really nice! I hope your having a good time


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lasagna tonight, because I'm lazy.


Son made spaghetti with garden additions and real Regiano. Garlic and stinky cheese make for delicious. 

Was walked by the dog to try to enjoy a bowl or three with a cocktail. Managed a bowl with a couple sips.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> So much bake


What is that stuff called? still learning, did you make it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5004802View attachment 5004803View attachment 5004804
> Last nights dinner was Divers scallop with Silverado Sauvignon Blanc, then Salmon with mussels and a Paso Robles Cabernet Sauvignon that was the perfect jammy and figgy flavor for the salmon. The cake was apple
> 
> View attachment 5004806
> Oops only the left side of the menu. I’ll get the other half at dinner tonight


That's DisneyLand?!?!?! Looks amazing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And points!


Do you have something like xcopper.com? Never had a speeding ticket so no personal experience. I've heard they can get your tickets reduced to no points as long as she wasn't stunting or careless driving.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Today has been a shitacular day, I'm going to go smoke a couple pre-rolls and maybe eat a cookie. Who's in?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today has been a shitacular day, I'm going to go smoke a couple pre-rolls and maybe eat a cookie. Who's in?


I'm fixing to warm up the Silver Surfer.
See ya on the flip flop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today has been a shitacular day, I'm going to go smoke a couple pre-rolls and maybe eat a cookie. Who's in?


In a minute!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm fixing to warm up the Silver Surfer.
> See ya on the flip flop.


Silver surfer?



DarkWeb said:


> In a minute!


one joint down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Silver surfer?
> 
> 
> 
> one joint down.


Damn give me a minute! I'll catch up!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Silver surfer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5004872


oh that explains everything.


what is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

And it’s black.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

I think it's a dick warmer....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's a dick warmer....


Think he named it silver surfer?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's a dick warmer....


Those have a different shape...


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 7, 2021)

@curious2garden eat a steak for me .please . Never had a bad steak on a Disney property or ship . Bought the meal plan when I vacationed at Disney World and never went hungry . They raise their own beef and the chef’s are amazing


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today has been a shitacular day, I'm going to go smoke a couple pre-rolls and maybe eat a cookie. Who's in?


I feel your plight.

Most of the humans I have had to interact with today have managed to get on my nerves.
Tincture and fresh bong hits for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think he named it silver surfer?


He could have.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

My puter punked me! 2 funny!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> What is that stuff called? still learning, did you make it?


These are small thc diamonds(close to pure thc cystal) with a small amount of sauce added.

I forget the strian name. But they def good.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> These are small thc diamonds(close to our thc cystal) with a small amount of sauce added.
> 
> I forget the strian name. But they def good.


Jar tech is fun stuff.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2021)

This was orange sherbert, gooey af but so much orange peel terps, not as sweet as you would think but all orange


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Jar tech is fun stuff.


This was probably not jar tech, this was probably created in a process to produce diamonds today from material vs 3-4 weeks, I've seen the machine can't remember the name of the chemicals or process.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey @Laughing Grass, since no one is going to be nice enough to let you in the know...

It's a desktop dry herb vaporizer. One of the higher end ones by price.

I have the Extreme-Q vape, works pretty much like a Volcano but at 1/6 the cost.







That being said, I'm about to smoke a joint too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's a dick warmer....


51 minutes and still a mystery.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 51 minutes and still a mystery.


A table top vape


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Hey @Laughing Grass, since no one is going to be nice enough to let you in the know...
> 
> It's a desktop dry herb vaporizer. One of the higher end ones by price.
> 
> ...


I have that exact vape! Once it’s cold out I’ll go back to using it more often


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 51 minutes and still a mystery.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2021)

You guys are so far ahead of me  gimme a sec


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 7, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN I learned that it not wise for a mid 30yr old out of shape guy to mount antennas on the cell towers . Climbing 300’ with another 80lbs of gear is no joke . The bosses loved me because I was the only one with common sense. Couldn’t put up with the younger idiots putting their and my life in danger . They gave me shit because I was always tired off . My biggest fear was falling to my death or being paralyzed. Guess the paralyzed part had different plans 10yrs later . Scariest job was in the middle of Flint . There was guns going off all day but when they started yelling shoot them ***** boys on the tower I came down in a hurry .


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 7, 2021)

So does the dry herb vape make the house stink ? Asking for a friend .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> So does the dry herb vape make the house stink ? Asking for a friend .



Less than smoking, more than dabbing. 

I think, don't really know, my air moves out at 440cfm.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @MICHI-CAN I learned that it not wise for a mid 30yr old out of shape guy to mount antennas on the cell towers . Climbing 300’ with another 80lbs of gear is no joke . The bosses loved me because I was the only one with common sense. Couldn’t put up with the younger idiots putting their and my life in danger . They gave me shit because I was always tired off . My biggest fear was falling to my death or being paralyzed. Guess the paralyzed part had different plans 10yrs later . Scariest job was in the middle of Flint . There was guns going off all day but when they started yelling shoot them ***** boys on the tower I came down in a hurry .


I'm not right by any stretch. LOVE HEIGHTS. Only sucked when cousin and crew went to lunch as I hung off the side of a water tower in northern MI BFE. 
Idiots let me down to give me a bag of something for lunch. Jumped in the only truck 5 of us had. Made the 3 hour drive to the shop in about 2.

I've had to wear bullet proof vest and pay junkies to protect my vehicles type shit. Be real or be prey. 

Try sailplanes out of Ionia, MI. Benz Aviation. Sure can show you the addiction of flight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I feel your plight.
> 
> Most of the humans I have had to interact with today have managed to get on my nerves.
> Tincture and fresh bong hits for me.
> ...


Shit, now there's a pattern


Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5004907


I've never seen that. What's the glass for?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5004907


dick warmer was more entertaining. 



JustRolling said:


> So does the dry herb vape make the house stink ? Asking for a friend .


Not that I've noticed. I open a window when using it.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 7, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Less than smoking, more than dabbing.
> 
> I think, don't really know, my air moves out at 440cfm.


Thanks . So your moving a a ton of air a minute. Hole house attic fan or air exchanger . My hvac memories are kicking in .
@MICHI-CAN are you in the u.p. or lower . I’m a troll . I live below the bridge.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit, now there's a pattern
> 
> 
> I've never seen that. What's the glass for?


It’s the NOT INTERESTING dick warmer dial.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s the NOT INTERESTING dick warmer dial.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Thanks . So your moving a a ton of air a minute. Hole house attic fan or air exchanger . My hvac memories are kicking in .
> @MICHI-CAN are you in the u.p. or lower . I’m a troll . I live below the bridge.


A perping native troll. Born under. Raised over and still scratching my ass and not my head to hide my edumuckation from the trolls.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I don’t own one. SSV or dick warmer.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2021)

Lifted 15 bags of sand and 10 bags of rocks 4x each. Been working on this project for my gf’s mother one Thursday at a time. Today is the third Thursday…lol. Almost done, just ran out of pebbles.

Also, this was my first time ever doing something like this, so go easy on me…lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2021)

I’m crashing


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s the NOT INTERESTING dick warmer dial.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 7, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN I’d move to the u.p. If I could . I always stay in Saint Ignace couple times a year . Use to snowmobile all over up there . Had friends that lived in Curtis or East Lake .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @MICHI-CAN I’d move to the u.p. If I could . I always stay in Saint Ignace couple times a year . Use to snowmobile all over up there . Would stay in Curtis or East Lake .


A few priceless years around 9-13 just outside of town. St. Ignace is not hat tourist see. LMAO. 

Just starting the final repairs as we get close to pay off. A solid cabin on water and off grid out there is the plan. People have no idea what peace and serenity is.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Thanks . So your moving a a ton of air a minute. Hole house attic fan or air exchanger . My hvac memories are kicking in .
> @MICHI-CAN are you in the u.p. or lower . I’m a troll . I live below the bridge.



Closet grow exhaust fan designed to over-kill cool a 450hps and scrub the weed smell. The HPS is long gone and replaced by LEDs, but the fan I just can't part with, it+filter scrubs the smells; and for the cheapest fan at the hydro store that day, it just refuses to die and let me get one that's less, severe.

Damned thing is 12 years old, has sucked up paper towels, real towels, bud, and leaves but refuses to die.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Let's go hockey! 



SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Howe,Federov and my dreams are gone. 

Dog wants to walk. I need to. Rolled 3 Northern Lights in under a minute. Be back sometime. I hope. Trails Getting strange. Arming to protect my dog type BS.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Let's go hockey!
> 
> View attachment 5004975
> 
> SH420


Have an awesome time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Howe,Federov and my dreams are gone.
> 
> Dog wants to walk. I need to. Rolled 3 Northern Lights in under a minute. Be back sometime. I hope. Trails Getting strange. Arming to protect my dog type BS. View attachment 5004982View attachment 5004983


Are you sure 3 is going to be enough to make it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure 3 is going to be enough to make it


1 deprived me of oxygen after we met 2 other huskies and our local herd of deer at the end of the block. Almost a mile total. I'm whooped. He better not be on my side of the bed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 1 deprived me of oxygen after we met 2 other huskies and our local herd of deer at the end of the block. Almost a mile total. I'm whooped. He better not be on my side of the bed.


2 walks with rain and Odin is over it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2021)

OK little one u go outside...we`ll see ya later...thanks for the visit


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 1 deprived me of oxygen after we met 2 other huskies and our local herd of deer at the end of the block. Almost a mile total. I'm whooped. He better not be on my side of the bed.


Huskies like to run....An old buddy had one and she was an escape artist, and she would be gone for days running out in the country. I got one of her pups from one of her adventures with a chocolate lab, lol. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> 2 walks with rain and Odin is over it lol


There could be frogs out there!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Huskies like to run....An old buddy had one and she was an escape artist, and she would be gone for days running out in the country. I got one of her pups from one of her adventures with a chocolate lab, lol.
> 
> 
> There could be frogs out there!!


I got lucky. Mine realized we brought out the box of "cookie treats". Milkbones. He will round the corner of the block to convince you. Then be at the back gate by the time you have the box in hand. Have you seen a dog truly run? LOL.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Feeling pretty good about myself. Just got hit on. Let's go hockey! 
@Paul Drake You asked for a selfie 




SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Feeling pretty good about myself. *Just got hit on.* Let's go hockey!
> @Paul Drake You asked for a selfie
> 
> View attachment 5005023
> ...


Awesome. What did he look like???


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. What did he look like???


Like you

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Like you
> 
> SH420


You lucky bastard


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> You lucky bastard


I know! 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2021)

3:44 am , earlier riser’s spot check , let’s get after it , places to go ,people to see & mischief to manage, come on .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

Morning


Snow is coming, 72° today.........


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2021)

We got rain showers!!
Gonna be in the 20's for a low this weekend.

Should of chopped yesterday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow is coming, 72° today.........



bring it...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2021)

Both of you need to hush your faces


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5005201
> bring it...


I can't wait to be....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Morning, happy Friday, Went to bed at 9 last night and slept right through to 6.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. 


Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Friday, Went to bed at 9 last night and slept right through to 6.
> 
> View attachment 5005207


Feeling chipper, eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.
> 
> Feeling chipper, eh?


hell ya, gonna be a good weekend. How about you?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hell ya, gonna be a good weekend. How about you?


I am just getting in to the work week, but I am feeling okay. Made a new friend, yay.

You must be hype for food and family. Are they gonna make you retell your engagement story until it sounds fake?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 72° today.........



Cute


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am just getting in to the work week, but I am feeling okay. Made a new friend, yay.
> 
> You must be hype for food and family. Are they gonna make you retell your engagement story until it sounds fake?


lol you don't know my mom! She called like a million times the day of and the day after trying to extract every possible detail. If she could have gotten the booth next to us she would have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Cute
> 
> View attachment 5005228


Wow that sucks! Sorry . It's 18° here already.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that sucks! Sorry . It's 18° here already.


Love it. Can’t wait for the snow to start flying.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Love it. Can’t wait for the snow to start flying.


Do you have a big fuzzy hat?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you don't know my mom! She called like a million times the day of and the day after trying to extract every possible detail. If she could have gotten the booth next to us she would have.


So yes, but she will supply her own details as well? Got it!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have a big fuzzy hat?


I don’t. Multiple touques though 

Or they are called “beanies” in yank


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t. Multiple touques though
> 
> Or they are called “beanies” in yank


Awww, fair enough I suppose. Do the kitties get cuddlier in cold weather?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446190769723805701


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, fair enough I suppose. Do the kitties get cuddler in cold weather?


When maze was alive he needed to be under a blanket all winter, Sabre loves the cold. This is Ada’s first winter so we will see with her.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446190769723805701


I think it was rude of you not to tag @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Love it. Can’t wait for the snow to start flying.


I guess you have to if you live there. I couldn't handle sub zero temperatures in October.



Rsawr said:


> I think it was rude of you not to tag @Jeffislovinlife


That would be mean... teasing that he can't have one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm getting them for my Halloween party.... All Hawaiian


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting them for my Halloween party.... All Hawaiian
> 
> View attachment 5005247


Do they actually look okay when not a promotional shot? Have you gotten them before?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting them for my Halloween party.... All Hawaiian
> 
> View attachment 5005247


How many food allergies can you add.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do they actually look okay when not a promotional shot? Have you gotten them before?


Never had them. They look pretty awesome going by the pics on instagram.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How many food allergies can you add.....


As many as you like


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you don't know my mom! She called like a million times the day of and the day after trying to extract every possible detail. If she could have gotten the booth next to us she would have.


Reminds me of a story...My Mom was the typical mom busy body, and when her divorced brother started dating a local woman, my mom found out she was a beautician, and made an appt. to have her hair done with this woman so she could check her out! She did eventually "confess" after 3-4 appointments, and apparently the woman was telling my mom all kinds of juicy stuff about her new man, not knowing it was my moms little brother.

She was always trying to hook me up too. Even on her death bed she was trying to hook me up with nurses!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Reminds me of a story...My Mom was the typical mom busy body, and when her divorced brother started dating a local woman, my mom found out she was a beautician, and made an appt. to have her hair done with this woman so she could check her out! She did eventually "confess" after 3-4 appointments, and apparently the woman was telling my mom all kinds of juicy stuff about her new man, not knowing it was my moms little brother.
> 
> She was always trying to hook me up too. Even on her death bed she was trying to hook me up with nurses!!


Lol she loves you! Did you get the nurses number? My mom already tried talking about grandkids and I shut her down. On Sunday I'm going to try to direct the conversation to my older unmarried brother. Let him feel the heat for the day.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol she loves you! Did you get the nurses number? My mom already tried talking about grandkids and I shut her down. On Sunday I'm going to try to direct the conversation to my older unmarried brother. Let him feel the heat for the day.


Is that a thing outside of tv shows? The grandchild push?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that a thing outside of tv shows? The grandchild push?


She wasn't pushing, more probing to see if we had any plans


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Feeling pretty good about myself. Just got hit on. Let's go hockey!
> @Paul Drake You asked for a selfie
> 
> View attachment 5005023
> ...


So love you


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2021)

Morning all....TGIF.......

woke up to a nice 62F this morning....high today 90F and slightly humid.....

just made a fresh pot.....so those who need a warm up....

alright time to take on these potato and egg taco's


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....TGIF.......
> 
> woke up to a nice 62F this morning....high today 90F and slightly humid.....
> 
> ...


Very hungry, thanks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Very hungry, thanks.


sorry love...

i'm rather hungry this morning as well.......tummy growled at me


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, been up since 4am on and off. You never know what your gonna get living with a dementia patient! Last night was fairly mellow, just had to show him where his bedroom was when he was wandering around at 4am.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, been up since 4am on and off. You never know what your gonna get living with a dementia patient! Last night was fairly mellow, just had to show him where his bedroom was when he was wandering around at 4am.


Family member? That is an insidious affliction.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Family member? That is an insidious affliction.


My pops. Late stage Parkinson’s, brain is basically turning to mush at this point.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 8, 2021)

Make it through today and early tomorrow I should have a nice week. Really need some dry weather bad here.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My pops. Late stage Parkinson’s, brain is basically turning to mush at this point.


My father in law had dementia, it was sad to watch.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> My father in law had dementia, it was sad to watch.


Sorry you had to experience that. It’s no fun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My pops. Late stage Parkinson’s, brain is basically turning to mush at this point.


I’m sorry honey


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sorry honey


Love ya, sis!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

My grandmother had Parkinson’s and grandpa had dementia. 
i understand somewhat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Love ya, sis!


I love you too little brother


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Snowing at the Tahoe ski resort.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Snowing at the Tahoe ski resort.


I really enjoy the tahoe area, I think my next backpacking trip may be in the desolation wilderness.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

CC said to dab


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I really enjoy the tahoe area, I think my next backpacking trip may be in the desolation wilderness.


It burned all around that I believe.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Had to look it up, the Caldor fire stayed south of there.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> It burned all around that I believe.


I was gonna enter at the eagle trailhead, and I think the fire burned southwest of that area? But I’m not sure. Knowing my luck, the forest will still be closed by next spring/summer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My pops. Late stage Parkinson’s, brain is basically turning to mush at this point.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Yuk


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.kcra.com/0ce9cdc9-dd71-4b5a-9ecf-679d95fc80bc


Page not found


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Page not found
> 
> View attachment 5005346





Metasynth said:


> Page not found
> 
> View attachment 5005346


I deleted it because the link didn't work.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

'An exciting time of the year': First snowflakes of the season in the Tahoe area


A weather system is moving across Northern California, bringing the first snowflakes of the season to the Tahoe area.




www.kcra.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Figures it's the long weekend and they jack the prices up. $70 fill up... I've never spent that much.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I really enjoy the tahoe area, I think my next backpacking trip may be in the desolation wilderness.


I like the word Tahoe

40% off… know what they mean. Off to the dispensary. Pre bubba crumble and more big smoooooth:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Googled gas prices in NY... shouldn't have  $3.31 a gallon. Here it's $5.32 CAD ($4.26 USD) WTF I need an electric car.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

$2.95


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> $2.95


That made me feel better.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That made me feel better.


Some places around me it’s close to $5 a gallon, USD. Don’t feel too bad…anything under $4 a gallon for my car is “affordable” at the moment here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Some places around me it’s close to $5 a gallon, USD. Don’t feel too bad…anything under $4 a gallon for my car is “affordable” at the moment here



Is that places off the beaten trail? 

My car isn't too bad. I average around 7.5 l/100km. The volvo is thirsty like 11l/100km and that's what we're taking this weekend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that places off the beaten trail?
> 
> My car isn't too bad. I average around 7.5 l/100km. The volvo is thirsty like 11l/100km and that's what we're taking this weekend.


Can you put a value on love?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

Time to smile


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that places off the beaten trail?
> 
> My car isn't too bad. I average around 7.5 l/100km. The volvo is thirsty like 11l/100km and that's what we're taking this weekend.


Off the beaten trail as in Los Angeles? No, it’s average around $4+ per gallon, and near the ocean it’s almost up to $5 a gallon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Off the beaten trail as in Los Angeles? No, it’s average around $4+ per gallon, and near the ocean it’s almost up to $5 a gallon


I thought it might be like it is here. Gas prices at my parents place were around five to ten cents more than the price in the city.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

As soon as you near gravel roaded areas, price goes up a dollar usually.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> As soon as you near gravel roaded areas, price goes up a dollar usually.


You know it!



Drove around a bit today


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know it!
> View attachment 5005489
> View attachment 5005490
> 
> Drove around a bit today


Same, color is changing fast
Started my day in fog, ended at the Indian lair for a puff in the cave.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Off the beaten trail as in Los Angeles? No, it’s average around $4+ per gallon, and near the ocean it’s almost up to $5 a gallon


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Just got some crumble.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

Hash n new crop mimosa


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

Mimosa edigbles sure do make me giggle, it's embarrassing. 
Mabe I'll melt some down with indica butter, get to sleep without laughing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Mimosa edigbles sure do make me giggle, it's embarrassing.
> Mabe I'll melt some down with indica butter, get to sleep without laughing


Love the edigbles part.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

Pop star on edibles and TV at the same time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Off the beaten trail as in Los Angeles? No, it’s average around $4+ per gallon, and near the ocean it’s almost up to $5 a gallon


$4.69/gal in Paso Robles this a.m.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

Damn, I'll catch up!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> $4.69/gal in Paso Robles this a.m.


They have refineries and fields nearby, terminals locally, thats really stiff.
We got reasonable pricing and supply routes from ports and terminals.

Half of VT by Darkweb gets heating oil, propane and gas trucked thru NH, other half gets it up the Hudson Valley from NY, they got no easy way or holding capacity.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

We pay $.51 a gallon in tax, plus there is a special blend of gas for the summer months that costs more and is supposed to reduce emissions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> They have refineries and fields nearby, terminals locally, thats really stiff.
> We got reasonable pricing and supply routes from ports and terminals.
> 
> Half of VT by Darkweb gets heating oil, propane and gas trucked thru NH, other half gets it up the Hudson Valley from NY, they got no easy way or holding capacity.


Yeah, but it's California: special gas for winter and summer, $0.51 per gal State tax. We consider ourselves lucky if it's around 3.20 or less


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> We pay $.51 a gallon in tax, plus there is a special blend of gas for the summer months that costs more and is supposed to reduce emissions.


Ethanol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I hate new vehicles . Wtf do we need all this technology in a car . Give me a old fourbanger with a 5 speed , AC and cruise control . The rest is just garbage .


That is funny right thar


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5005201
> bring it...


OMG 5 pages!! Do you guys ever shut up?? LOL it's going to take me forever to read all this you know


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Wake and Bake thread became the chat thread a couple of years ago I think.
I don’t have to cook!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2021)

Trying to find a new refillable distillate tank for my box mod vape to replace my Itsuwa Liberty V9








This dumb little thing lasted over a year and a half, just too much effort to try and clean now.

I love the fact that instead of the "disposable" ones from the dispensary I can refill it and never waste any distillate simply because it doesn't get wicked up. Also get more distillate for less money by getting the syringe instead of the cart.

Any you pros got any suggestions?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wake and Bake thread became the chat thread a couple of years ago I think.
> I don’t have to cook!
> 
> View attachment 5005593


I ate so much over the past three days I doubt I'll ever eat again!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Trying to find a new refillable distillate tank for my box mod vape to replace my Itsuwa Liberty V9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.0 ml CCELL vape cartridge. I love these things




__





CCELL® Carts 1m Glass Cartridges - Hamilton Devices


Looking For CCELL® 1.0ml Glass Cartridges For Vape Pens? Hamilton Devices Has A Wide Range Of Options With The Best Prices!




hamiltondevices.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wake and Bake thread became the chat thread a couple of years ago I think.
> I don’t have to cook!
> 
> View attachment 5005593


No crumble at the dispensary. They had a sale on hash. 2 grams for $30


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG 5 pages!! Do you guys ever shut up?? LOL it's going to take me forever to read all this you know


Unless I'm tagged I just start at the latest page


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unless I'm tagged I just start at the latest page


@Laughing Grass 
You miss all the good stuff....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unless I'm tagged I just start at the latest page


You smoke the hash?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> You miss all the good stuff....


Na I see all my posts


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I see all my posts


Like this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You smoke the hash?


Not very often. I like to mix it into a joint.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I see all my posts


And this


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I see all my posts


But so many food posts. Cmoooon


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Hash makes me sleepy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Figures it's the long weekend and they jack the prices up. $70 fill up... I've never spent that much.
> 
> View attachment 5005386


Upto $150 US dollars to fill up my truck 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG 5 pages!! Do you guys ever shut up?? LOL it's going to take me forever to read all this you know


I'm out all day, all the time. It's minimum 10 pages I need to catch up on, daily. 
I slow reader too 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2021)

This crossfade is nice.
Quesadillas are tasty. 
Where'd I put my bong...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This crossfade is nice.
> Quesadillas are tasty.
> Where'd I put my bong...


My gf promised carnitas tomorrow night. She said enchiladas…but I suggested maybe nachos WITH enchilada sauce on them. I think it’s going to be a thing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm out all day, all the time. It's minimum 10 pages I need to catch up on, daily.
> I slow reader too
> 
> SH420


Ok I've got to ask did you get the phone number of person that was hitting on you he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My gf promised carnitas tomorrow night. She said enchiladas…but I suggested maybe nachos WITH enchilada sauce on them. I think it’s going to be a thing


So I spent 2 nights having dinner at Disney's Napa Rose. I gotta tell you their food doesn't look 1/2 as good as the food you've posted.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got to ask did you get the phone number of person that was hitting on you he he he


I'm not posting my pic here!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I spent 2 nights having dinner at Disney's Napa Rose. I gotta tell you their food doesn't look 1/2 as good as the food you've posted.


I’m telling ya, I’ll cater the TnT family reunion in Las Vegas. March 18-20?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2021)

Wake n baked some cloud eggs on turkey and stuffing.
Gotta trim for a while, need to roll some joints and keep both hands free for work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

Morning






I gotta get to trimming and make some bubble hash this weekend. Maybe tomorrow.....lots of fall festivities today. 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2021)

All rolled up for the day and fully caffeinated, off to trim and bubble hash lol
Got next week off, gonna make some day trips to lakes and valleys, get some foliage shots.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DCcan said:


> All rolled up for the day and fully caffeinated, off to trim and bubble hash lol
> Got next week off, gonna make some day trips to lakes and valleys, get some foliage shots.


I enter the dreaded trim window 10/15. Your cloud eggs on turkey and stuffing looking tasty. I'm hungry ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Got my annual Gel Kayano's for the new year. I actually wore the soles off the last pair LOL



I always felt like I could run faster and jump higher in my new sneakers  still do!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

I need to wash my tile again ;(


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Got my annual Gel Kayano's for the new year. I actually wore the soles off the last pair LOL
> 
> View attachment 5005932
> 
> I always felt like I could run faster and jump higher in my new sneakers  still do!


My mom loves those sneakers too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My mom loves those sneakers too.


Your mom has good taste. What's her favorite wine?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Your mom has good taste. What's her favorite wine?


The one in the glass......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The one in the glass......


Are you my son?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you my son?


Mom?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you my son?


Curious2web?!?!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

Don't fall asleep on a crossfade, the dreams may be wild...

Good morning, chilly people. Hope Saturday's starting right for ya.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

Did someone say play Oh please can we play


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mom?


It's possible. He'd definitely prank me by showing up on the site


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

Free coffee, and they let me keep the mistake drink? CAFFIENE!!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

@curious2garden how fast can you run in your new shoes?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden how fast can you run in your new shoes?


Depends on the incentive.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on the incentive.


Things that make you go hmmm lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on the incentive.


Spiked coffee and a dog hug at the end? Or would bacon be better?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Spiked coffee and a dog hug at the end? Or would bacon be better?


Actually people with guns and or crossbows work a treat.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually people with guns and or crossbows work a treat.


And are you FREQUENTLY hunted for sport, dude?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 9, 2021)

New tires are $854 now, about $300 more than the last time I got them several years ago.

Let me guess...

Pandemic. 
Every business blames everything on it while they dig deeper into your pockets. Profiteering blows.
Well I get a $70 rebate card and 2% cash back credit card is another $17.08.

Could be worse. Sitting on the bench outside vaping away my financial woes. Lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5005991
> New tires are $854 now, about $300 more than the last time I got them several years ago.
> 
> Let me guess...
> ...


Depending on the size that's actually not a bad price. 4? Or 5?


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible. He'd definitely prank me by showing up on the site


Does he have the riu url?

Want me to send it to him?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And are you FREQUENTLY hunted for sport, dude?


I found it's prudent not to stick around and find out for sure exactly who they are hunting. Discretion and fast feet are the better part of valor.



lokie said:


> Does he have the riu url?
> 
> Want me to send it to him?
> View attachment 5005996


Unfortunately he does have it. My son was not known for paying close attention. So I made the *ASS*umption he was still like his old self and several years ago when my daughter in law was making noises about learning to grow I showed her RIU. After the birthday he just planned and executed in exquisite detail it occurred to me he has changed from his 8 y/o self! So I'm SURE he could be here.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

Penis, my people. Penis.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on the incentive.


A weekend at Disneyland just saying lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

Fucking SoCal…


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

North wind coming again, hope everyone is careful with ignition sources.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2021)

Sold my Ranch house this morning...If this closes, it will be the first time I have owned only 1 house in over 30 years....Hallelujah! 

Hoping to cut down another tree today, if my helper shows up!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sold my Ranch house this morning...If this closes, it will be the first time I have owned only 1 house in over 30 years....Hallelujah!
> 
> Hoping to cut down another tree today, if my helper shows up!


Shit, you need a new helper? We could cut that twig down, take a bike ride, a few dabs, and I’d cook us up something tasty for dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow my internet is running slow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

And apparently I picked up a stutter


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks beautiful. Our high for the day is only 64. But supposed to warm back up into the 70's next week. 


Metasynth said:


> Shit, you need a new helper? We could cut that twig down, take a bike ride, a few dabs, and I’d cook us up something tasty for dinner.



I'll tell you...My helper is about worthless!! But he tries...Sometimes, lol. 

I am pretty sure it is meant to be, me selling these places, because I love working, but my body is worn out and I just can't do it any more. 

Dabs do sound good, lol...

Did take out lasagna last night...I was standing in the crowded take out area, looked down, and I did it again! Slippers in public! I am losing it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Raid winner @Metasynth


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful
> View attachment 5006046


I need to press a fresh batch... but first I need a hot shower! 

Balloon Fest this weekend, but IDK. It's like a carnival....If you've been once you've been a million times! Plus too many people and Covid is spiking here bigtime. Plus college homecoming weekend. 

There was an article today in the paper. It's all the rural anti vaxers clogging up the hospitals now, and a doctor interviewed said it's always the same thing...They beg for the vaccination when they come in sick, and most don't understand, it's too late at that point. 

Shower!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Raid winner @Metasynth


We played Pokémon go, sorry peeps


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Raid winner @Metasynth


We killin it ova here!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Happy Saturday. Dabbing and playing with my ultra friend across the country at the same time.
@Metasynth we need headphones for Pokémon lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

W


Paul Drake said:


> Happy Saturday. Dabbing and playing with my ultra friend across the country at the same time.
> @Metasynth we need headphones for Pokémon lol


 wait…headphones? Could we talk while we raid? Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We killin it ova here!


Pffft 1 start baby lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> W
> wait…headphones? Could we talk while we raid? Lol
> 
> View attachment 5006057


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5006058


Both Phones on low power mode for the win. I love you sis!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Pew pew


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Both Phones on low power mode for the win. I love you sis!


High five
I love you my brother 
I unplug it and hit the home button “ Siri turn on low power mode”.
Am I the only one that says please and thank you to Siri?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> High five
> I love you my brother
> I unplug it and hit the home button “ Siri turn on low power mode”.
> *Am I the only one that says please and thank you to Siri?*


Nope, I do, but it's Google, and he's a real dumbass!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2021)

Delicious dabs...a custom blend of Black Lime Bubba, Dracarys, and (*checking memory banks) ah yes, Run Away Bride...all Katsu strains I believe! 

Damn I feel like shit though...I wonder if I could have covid. I feel better than I did 2 days ago. but still very much not right. I woke up early the last 2 mornings with anxiety. 

Showing a house here soon too. Got to find a place for my buddy to live that lives in the Ranch, ore he'll be moving in here  I don't really mind...he's not home much! And I can make him clean, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Delicious dabs...a custom blend of Black Lime Bubba, Dracarys, and (*checking memory banks) ah yes, Run Away Bride...all Katsu strains I believe!
> 
> Damn I feel like shit though...I wonder if I could have covid. I feel better than I did 2 days ago. but still very much not right. I woke up early the last 2 mornings with anxiety.
> 
> Showing a house here soon too. Got to find a place for my buddy to live that lives in the Ranch, ore he'll be moving in here  I don't really mind...he's not home much! And I can make him clean, lol.


Don’t do it, let him live with you I mean. Trust me.

Go to the dr yo. Can’t screw around. Got a friend with a major covid break through.

Go luck with the house.

I’m dab drooling over your mix. I’m dabbing pre98 crumble. Wife is a gator fan so I dab for every point scored. 14-0 over vandy weeeeee!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2021)

In the 80s and sunny in Chicago this weekend. Had the gig from hell last night, pretty much anything that could go wrong did. But the bride was really happy with me for some reason, and that's all that counts. No other gigs this weekend, a rarity, so I'm gonna have lunch with an old friend at a great local brewery al fresco. Gonna get some sun, micro brews, and whatever food looks good. Hopefully I'll be hungry by the time I get there. My buddy's buying a couple of ounces, which is great. Weed sales have been slow this month for some reason, I'm starting to get backed up with the poundage again. I need to acquire a few more customers. Looking forward to socializing outdoors, it's been a while...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> In the 80s and sunny in Chicago this weekend. Had the gig from hell last night, pretty much anything that could go wrong did. But the bride was really happy with me for some reason, and that's all that counts. No other gigs this weekend, a rarity, so I'm gonna have lunch with an old friend at a great local brewery al fresco. Gonna get some sun, micro brews, and whatever food looks good. Hopefully I'll be hungry by the time I get there. My buddy's buying a couple of ounces, which is great. Weed sales have been slow this month for some reason, I'm starting to get backed up with the poundage again. I need to acquire a few more customers. Looking forward to socializing outdoors, it's been a while...


Have fun


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

so I did 14 dabs for the gators and three for vandy’s field goal.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

Nap time here breaking for the garage running on my tip toes He he he sssshhhh


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

I hope it's enough for today. I seem to smoke a little bit more than usual when at concerts



I'll bring my pen and dabs too. Yeah, with the pen, should be enough. Gonna go charge the pen... can't have that fkr dying on me.

  

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope it's enough for today. I seem to smoke a little bit more than usual when at concerts
> 
> View attachment 5006104
> 
> ...


You might want to double up lol have a great time


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope it's enough for today. I seem to smoke a little bit more than usual when at concerts
> 
> View attachment 5006104
> 
> ...


Just like your sister taught you  


You just never know where you may get stuck. Know what I’m saying


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope it's enough for today. I seem to smoke a little bit more than usual when at concerts
> 
> View attachment 5006104
> 
> ...


Ok handsome I need to visit you ;D I like how you roll


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

4:20 somewhere 

Holy crap I have some catching up to do .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> 4:20 somewhere
> 
> Holy crap I’ve have some catching up to do .


Get on it!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok handsome I need to visit you ;D I like how you roll


Love you! 








SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh BTW, I'm staying at the D


























































































Penis 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh BTW, I'm staying at the D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the big package?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Well shit I just got banished to WnB!! ROFLMAO




__





HpLVd, information, Vendors, Testing and Reviews


The virus isn't an enigma. Great cuts are called as such because they have typically been vetted for many years by respected people and found to have archival qualities. Sourcing a vetted cut and spending $50 for labwork is more efficient than popping hundreds or thousands of seeds to find a...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well shit I just got banished to WnB!! ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your logic is too strong for the dark side. Oh, wait, I think we ARE the dark side. Hmm...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Your logic is too strong for the dark side. Oh, wait, I think* we ARE the dark side.* Hmm...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Your logic is too strong for the dark side. Oh, wait, I think we ARE the dark side. Hmm...


It's in my nic


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Showing a house here soon too. Got to find a place for my buddy to live that lives in the Ranch, ore he'll be moving in here  I don't really mind...he's not home much! And I can make him clean, lol.









curious2garden said:


> Ok handsome I need to visit you ;D I like how you roll


Hey I roll too ! ;D
I get the good seats and parking . Just hop on the back might get too excited if you’re on my lap ….


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

The boys are fawning over you again, curious. I think you can turn this into some free joints. You go girl.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The boys are fawning over you again, curious. I think you can turn this into some free joints. You go girl.


That's the dichotomy. I need them to roll mine vs give me theirs  Did you see @shrxhky420 skill?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's the dichotomy. I need them to roll mine vs give me theirs  Did you see @shrxhky420 skill?


The reason I don't take pictures of my joints is because it would make everyone sad... sharky is a damn joint genius, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

He's good......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The reason I don't take pictures of my joints is because it would make everyone sad... sharky is a damn joint genius, lol


Thank god for rollers otherwise I'd make everyone cry. I agree @shrxhky420 is a rolling god


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He's good......
> View attachment 5006310
> View attachment 5006313


Hey bb, you free later


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He's good......
> View attachment 5006310
> View attachment 5006313


You're pretty good yourself ;D


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

Zig zag whites please . I use to be able to roll a Perfect joint  . I didn’t even know about cones until last year .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're pretty good yourself ;D


Those are fake rolls.....cone. 

But I can still do a decent one by hand.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

He he he just had to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

not to bad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

AND that took me 16 minutes I guess I cannot say anything about 10 minutes joints shucky drawn it


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are fake rolls.....cone.
> 
> But I can still do a decent one by hand.
> View attachment 5006364


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope it's enough for today. I seem to smoke a little bit more than usual when at concerts
> 
> View attachment 5006104
> 
> ...


You must have been a boy scout...Be Prepared!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You must have been a boy scout...Be Prepared!


To tranquilize an elephant that knows how to light a joint?!? Boy scouts are wild, man...


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice try boys you all should be proud of your joints but @shrxhky420 is a little bit longer and has more girth, that’s why the ladies can’t stop hitting on him.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are fake rolls.....cone.
> 
> But I can still do a decent one by hand.
> View attachment 5006364


You can roll cones/joints for me anytime!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice try boys you all should be proud of your joints but @shrxhky420 is a little bit longer and has more girth, that’s why the ladies can’t stop hitting on him.


LOL Nailed it!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Nailed it!


@raratt ... you're cued up, fkr

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

I just pack 'em... 




SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @raratt ... you're cued up, fkr
> 
> SH420


I can roll my bong just fine, I have to use a machine for joints. I have other skillz.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

Whiskey and weed time.... mmmm...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

Checked on the gals and still going strong filling out nicely  . Maybe a rain shower in the morning and Close to 80° for the next two days . Then nice weather till Friday. So Thursday might be chop day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can roll my bong just fine, I have to use a machine for joints. I have other skillz.




Fkr.



SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

I am imagining a bong rolling down a hill with a robe clad stoner shuffling after it...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Checked on the gals and still going strong filling out nicely  . Maybe a rain shower in the morning and Close to 80° for the next two days . Then nice weather till Friday. So Thursday might be chop day.
> 
> View attachment 5006514
> View attachment 5006532
> ...


Yup. Day to day. Take a cut, quick dry, sample, decide 

SH420


----------



## Mari.baba (Oct 9, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Ain’t it a bit too early for a shake and bake hehe


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

@JustRolling i have never tried outdoor. is it really fun? are you getting super excited? have you been able to get out for smells?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

Mari.baba said:


> Ain’t it a bit too early for a shake and bake hehe


Never too early

welcome to RIU by the way


----------



## Mari.baba (Oct 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Never too early
> 
> welcome to RIU by the way


Why thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whiskey and weed time.... mmmm...


Hubby is doing a taste test between Makers Mark and Quarter Horse. They are so close I can't taste the difference. Just give me Glenlivet 15


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Never too early
> 
> welcome to RIU by the way


You being nice to a newbie, very cat like! How's Ada?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You being nice to a newbie, very cat like! How's Ada?


It’s only a emoji on the internet 

She’s still a major pain in the ass so far


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hubby is doing a taste test between Makers Mark and Quarter Horse. They are so close I can't taste the difference. Just give me Glenlivet 15


I have been taking a tour of distilleries near me in bottle form. I am on a Michigan rye. I hate MM with a passion most intense. It is like boot leather plus iso. Glenlivet is cheap as fuck around here because I know a guy who thinks I am cute... I can't remember the Glenlivet 15 but had 12 and 18, should I try it?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s only a emoji on the internet
> 
> She’s still a major pain in the ass so far
> 
> View attachment 5006550


She still fuckin' with Sabre?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have been taking a tour of distilleries near me in bottle form. I am on a Michigan rye. I hate MM with a passion most intense. It is like boot leather plus iso. Glenlivet is cheap as fuck around here because I know a guy who thinks I am cute... I can't remember the Glenlivet 15 but had 12 and 18, should I try it?


Yeah 15 is the sweet spot, thank @Singlemalt for that rec


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She still fuckin' with Sabre?


Yesh. But he pins her down when he’s had enough 

he can’t catch her so he has to draw her close to do his damage lulz


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah 15 is the sweet spot, thank @Singlemalt for that rec


Excellent. I'll laud the two of you next time I buy a new whiskey! The two of you can't be wrong!


Does anyone in here like competitive word games?


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can roll my bong just fine, I have to use a machine for joints. I have other skillz.


Bong for the win


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

@shrxhky420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> @shrxhky420
> 
> View attachment 5006559View attachment 5006560View attachment 5006561


how long have you had that? it looks like a little treasure...


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

@shrxhky420


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> how long have you had that? it looks like a little treasure...


Got it from my father, might have come from occupied Japan, not sure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> @shrxhky420
> 
> View attachment 5006559View attachment 5006560View attachment 5006561


 thought that was a big chunk of hash!


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> thought that was a big chunk of hash!


That's in a jar.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got it from my father, might have come from occupied Japan, not sure.


It's lovely. I hope you have continued mischief with it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got it from my father, might have come from occupied Japan, not sure.


That's awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

Hopefully everyone is having a good evening


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> thought that was a big chunk of hash!


75.6 gm in the jar.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @JustRolling i have never tried outdoor. is it really fun? are you getting super excited? have you been able to get out for smells?


Outdoor is easy and all I ever done . Oh you can smell it way before you get close to it . I ate some greasy pizza and my fingers still stink from checking it close for mold and rot . Didn’t find anything bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> 75.6 gm in the jar.


When I first read that I didn't see the point I read 756 lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

Colors have started changing here too .


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Outdoor is easy and all I ever done . Oh you can smell it way before you get close to it . I ate some greasy pizza and my fingers still stink from checking it close for mold and rot . Didn’t find anything bad.


oh man, lots of folks are having rough luck with rot, glad to hear you aren't seeing any!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2021)

Mari.baba said:


> Ain’t it a bit too early for a shake and bake hehe


Nope


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2021)

Beer and space tomatoes anyone......pork ribs on the smoker


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> oh man, lots of folks are having rough luck with rot, glad to hear you aren't seeing any!


I think the ladybugs and defoliating them was a big help . They also get full sunlight and where they’er located acts like a wind tunnel . The big girl is probably 7’ tall and the planter is 21”x 6’ inside with only 11”s of soil .


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I think the ladybugs and defoliating them was a big help . They also get full sunlight and where they’er located acts like a wind tunnel . The big girl is probably 7’ tall and may planter is 21”x 6’ inside with only 11”s of soil .


Damn, well make sure to post us harvest pictures soon!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

I’ll be sure to . I will pull all the big leaves and hang it upside down . They won’t be trimmed until the outside turns crunchy . These buds are huge compared to last year . Next year I’ll start a journal in April when the seeds go in the peat moss pods .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2021)

Please do


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

@BudmanTX that Buuuuusscchhh sure looks good .


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 9, 2021)

Just got back from the park kids were nagging to go but I was like just five more minutes and stamped my feet until they listened, I’m exhausted.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @BudmanTX that Buuuuusscchhh sure looks good .
> 
> View attachment 5006619


Oh it is, nice and cold....need to move to the 25os'ers..js more bang for your bucket


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 9, 2021)

I use to buy the 3 for $4.00 deal back in the day . Was cheaper than a six pack and way cheaper than soda pop . The taste and effect has nothing to do with it .  Well that’s what I told the wife anyways.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2021)

2 for 4.35 down here, now


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you my son?





DarkWeb said:


> Mom?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2021)

Who's hungry......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2021)

G'night....  ...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5006655
> 
> Who's hungry......





BudmanTX said:


> G'night....  ...


Wait, did you just post food and sneak off to bed?






I'm freakin starving now...really want ribs not eggs now.... guess I'll roll with coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Wait, did you just post food and sneak off to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffee sounds good


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Coffee sounds good


Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Wasssup @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful


Good morning lovely, how's it hanging?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Wait, did you just post food and sneak off to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, now ribs and or eggs sound good too and maybe some bacon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Just got back from the park kids were nagging to go but I was like just five more minutes and stamped my feet until they listened, I’m exhausted.


I spent about 2 1/2 days with my granddaughter (20 mos) this is actual footage of her


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning lovely, how's it hanging?


Low and slow. How’s yours hanging after Disney?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2021)

Wife left me to watch the sunrise this morning, had cold cereal for breakfast. At least there's coffee

Dipping hot joints in kief, then had a cookie, sort of lost my way in trim camp and took a nap yesterday.
Today, no peanut butter cashew cookies for lunch...gotta finish trim and do a hash wash.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Low and slow. How’s yours hanging after Disney?


It's more dragging than hanging. She's wild, Disney was no match for her. One of her favorite things to do was race up the stairs, flights and flights of stairs!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Wife left me to watch the sunrise this morning, had cold cereal for breakfast. At least there's coffee
> 
> Dipping hot joints in kief, then had a cookie, sort of lost my way in trim camp and took a nap yesterday.
> Today, no *peanut butter cashew cookies* for lunch...gotta finish trim and do a hash wash.


OMG you are killing me here! LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's more dragging than hanging. She's wild, Disney was no match for her. One of her favorite things to do was race up the stairs, flights and flights of stairs!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is raining again


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is raining again View attachment 5006749






Good morning Jeff, stay dry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is raining again View attachment 5006749


Wait where’s your pipe and grinder?!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I spent about 2 1/2 days with my granddaughter (20 mos) this is actual footage of her
> View attachment 5006740


I cant wait to take my granddaughter there. I used to love that place and would go often during the summer. Used to take my daughter allot too.
The kid is walking now. I took this pic of her yesterday


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I cant wait to take my granddaughter there. I used to love that place and would go often during the summer. Used to take my daughter allot too.
> The kid is walking now. I took this pic of her yesterday
> View attachment 5006750


Beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I cant wait to take my granddaughter there. I used to love that place and would go often during the summer. Used to take my daughter allot too.
> The kid is walking now. I took this pic of her yesterday
> View attachment 5006750


Same here. I couldn't wait. It was magical being there for her first visit. It was so much a part of mine and my kids growing up, as I'm sure it was yours. Your granddaughter is getting so big! Does she run everywhere?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait where’s your pipe and grinder?!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here. I couldn't wait. It was magical being there for her first visit. It was so much a part of mine and my kids growing up, as I'm sure it was yours. Your granddaughter is getting so big! Does she run everywhere?


Not running yet. She’s walking about 85% of the time right now. Soon though lol.

my uncle was a big wig for Disney. Way back as far as i can remember. When he knew we were going down there he was able to break away and see us onto most of the rides. One of the first memories i have of him is letting us onto the matterhorn.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not running yet. She’s walking about 85% of the time right now. Soon though lol.
> 
> my uncle was a big wig for Disney. Way back as far as i can remember. When he knew we were going down there he was able to break away and see us onto most of the rides. One of the first memories i have of him is letting us onto the matterhorn.


Did you ever get into Club 33?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not running yet. She’s walking about 85% of the time right now. Soon though lol.
> 
> my uncle was a big wig for Disney. Way back as far as i can remember. When he knew we were going down there he was able to break away and see us onto most of the rides. One of the first memories i have of him is letting us onto the matterhorn.


Very cool


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2021)

My first memory of this country Disneyland's 10000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Mine was red, white and blue, everything, everywhere. 
I reckon my parents thought visiting Disney world on America’s bicentennial would be fun. Not so much.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you ever get into Club 33?


I just had to google what it even is. I remember hearing about it but
no i haven’t. Now i want to though


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

Got to hang with family yesterday. Get to sleep in a little this morning. Wow.
today i got my plasterer buddies coming to help me finally finish. Gonna get plastered!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2021)

Is Knott's Berry Farm still running and then I guess it would have to be Jellystone Yogi and Boo-Boo


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Got to hang with family yesterday. Got to sleep in a little this morning. Wow.
> today i got my plasterer buddies coming to help me finally finish. Gonna get plastered!


You go brother!

She sure is cute


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You go brother!
> 
> She sure is cute


Ditto on the cuteness


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is Knott's Berry Farm still running and then I guess it would have to be Jellystone Yogi and Boo-Boo


Pretty sure it is.
That was the first place i ever panned for gold. Was super young. I’ve had the gold fever ever since.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Got to hang with family yesterday. Get to sleep in a little this morning. Wow.
> today i got my plasterer buddies coming to help me finally finish. Gonna get plastered!


How is your back?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How is your back?


You know what its actually been bad lately. I was pushing myself bigtime. But i can take it easy for a minute.. As long as that sciatica don’t pop back up i’ll be good.
How about you?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I just had to google what it even is. I remember hearing about it but
> no i haven’t. Now i want to though


I had a cousin who had a membership. I was never among the invited LOL! It was incredibly expensive in the 1970s I can't imagine now.


Aeroknow said:


> Pretty sure it is.
> That was the first place i ever panned for gold. Was super young. I’ve had the gold fever ever since.


Yup it's still running. We used to go there for the Fried Chicken dinners and I too panned for gold there. I had the little vial of it in my jewelry box until my youngest dumped the gold out to use the container for something.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and I too panned for gold there.


I wish Tom would make some new episodes. Was one of my favorite things to watch. I’ve met that goof ball before


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You know what its actually been bad lately. I was pushing myself bigtime. But i can take it easy for a minute.. As long as that sciatica don’t pop back up i’ll be good.
> How about you?


Trying to stay out of a wheelchair. Covid pushes surgeries off. At least I’ve got a great view at home.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

Good morning, Sunday treating you all okay?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2021)

Waking up @ 5:15 am w/the f.o.m.o shock cause you’ve slept in ,brutal start .


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, Sunday treating you all okay?


Trimming's done, time for a bowl of finger hash and kief.
After I can drive again and second breakfast, I'll get some ice for hash wash.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Trimming's done, time for a bowl of finger hash and kief.
> After I can drive again and second breakfast, I'll get some ice for hash wash.


Excellent. Trim jail release? Hash? Living the life.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wasssup @DarkWeb


Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had a cousin who had a membership. I was never among the invited LOL! It was incredibly expensive in the 1970s I can't imagine now.
> 
> Yup it's still running. We used to go there for the Fried Chicken dinners and I too panned for gold there. I had the little vial of it in my jewelry box until my youngest dumped the gold out to use the container for something.











Forgo the $33,000 Fee, Disney Will Pay You to Enter the Coveted Club 33 - Inside the Magic


If you want to forgo the $33,000 entrance fee for Club 33, Disney will actually pay you! Find out how here.




insidethemagic.net


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


Say baby


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Forgo the $33,000 Fee, Disney Will Pay You to Enter the Coveted Club 33 - Inside the Magic
> 
> 
> If you want to forgo the $33,000 entrance fee for Club 33, Disney will actually pay you! Find out how here.
> ...


Ohhh was this like lunch with Cinderella? My cousin took his daughter to the Disney world lunch with Cinderella up in the castle, I think it was. They stayed in cindi world for a few days. Everything looked like a castle where they stayed. (He’s the mushroom hunter of the family @DarkWeb).


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

I forgot where the wife went again. That’s OK. Silence is good sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Forgo the $33,000 Fee, Disney Will Pay You to Enter the Coveted Club 33 - Inside the Magic
> 
> 
> If you want to forgo the $33,000 entrance fee for Club 33, Disney will actually pay you! Find out how here.
> ...


Those are skills I lack


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I forgot where the wife went again. That’s OK. Silence is good sometimes.


Is the lawn mower running?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ohhh was this like lunch with Cinderella? My cousin took his daughter to the Disney world lunch with Cinderella up in the castle, I think it was. They stayed in cindi world for a few days. Everything looked like a castle where they stayed. (He’s the mushroom hunter of the family @DarkWeb).


Those are the Princess events. They vary based on park and area.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is the lawn mower running?


Today mine will.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is the lawn mower running?


Someone is mowing. Nah she has the dog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today mine will.


Same here. Leaves, wood and killing some plants.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm in trouble with the wife for not venting while trimming, lucky I got second breakfast at all.

I think I need a nap now, this kief kicked my butt. I'll wake up & re caffinate later.
No way I can churn ice after second breakfast and second joint


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm in trouble with the wife for not venting while trimming, lucky I got second breakfast at all.
> 
> I think I need a nap now, this kief kicked my butt. I'll wake up & re caffinate later.
> No way I can churn ice after second breakfast and second joint


That's good, you were making me feel guilty. All I have done so far is read the paper and dab! 

Bacon and eggs is sounding good though. 

I got another tree, a big one, down yesterday without incident, and it was another one next to my house. I'm going to have a lot more light in my bedroom with those trees down.

Just found out the woman buying my house is a single mother of 2 boys who recently lost her husband...I didn't dare ask if it was covid, but how sad. It makes me feel better about selling it, because it is an incredibly nice house that I have a shit ton of work into and I'm not making nearly enough $$ on. Sounds like they deserve a break!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's good, you were making me feel guilty. All I have done so far is read the paper and dab!
> 
> Bacon and eggs is sounding good though.
> 
> ...


Those trees looked scary, glad they're not leaning over your house anymore. Enjoy your lazy morning!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy 10/10


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy 10/10


This month is flying by!!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's good, you were making me feel guilty. All I have done so far is read the paper and dab!
> 
> Bacon and eggs is sounding good though.


No nap for me, straight to coffee and kicked off the couch.
"It's orange diesel fumes, not skunks", I explained, like that helped..
She's wants this whole batch done and gone asap, I'm back to work.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

Where do people keep finding spouses who hate the weed smell?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

Nothing like trimming to stink up your house though! I was cutting the lawn this week and every time I'd pass by my one plant I could smell it 15' away. I'll be chopping her soon, I hope!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Where do people keep finding spouses who hate the weed smell?


My hub is an ex-smoker. So the smoke triggers him. He has a very nice garage and if he doesn't wish to sit here while I smoke like a chimney a respirator will block that smell and if he's out working on an engine he won't smell it at all. So many GREAT options! I also put my pots through my dishwasher to clean them. He gives me side eye over that too LOL after 36 years he can side eye me all he wants. I simply smoke a little more to sooth my jangled nerves from the shade he casts.

Oops, forgot to answer the question I found him at the Jet across the street from Norton AFB. His boss was hitting on me when he joined us.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My hub is an ex-smoker. So the smoke triggers him. He has a very nice garage and if he doesn't wish to sit here while I smoke like a chimney a respirator will block that smell and if he's out working on an engine he won't smell it at all. So many GREAT options! I also put my pots through my dishwasher to clean them. He gives me side eye over that too LOL after 36 years he can side eye me all he wants. I simply smoke a little more to sooth my jangled nerves from the shade he casts.
> 
> Oops, forgot to answer the question I found him at the Jet across the street from Norton AFB. His boss was hitting on me when he joined us.


Does he mind the plants growing, or chop day? Or is it just the smoke? 
That makes perfect sense, you were kind to provide him with a roof from under which to cast his shade


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

House Divided 

Go Bucs vs those crazy dolphin fans


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm an ex-cigarette smoker too...well ex everything I guess...I only vape now. I was going to roll a joint of my fresh outdoor last week, but I pressed it and vaped it instead. 

My lungs are noticeably less wheezy now too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm an ex-cigarette smoker too...well ex everything I guess...I only vape now. I was going to roll a joint of my fresh outdoor last week, but I pressed it and vaped it instead.
> 
> My lungs are noticeably less wheezy now too.


Good for you!
I quit 10 years ago.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm still a nicotine addict.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm still a nicotine addict.


So is the Mrs.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So is the Mrs.


Mine also.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does he mind the plants growing, or chop day? Or is it just the smoke?
> That makes perfect sense, *you were kind to provide him with a roof from under which to cast his shade*


Indeed!

PS again forgot to actually answer. He doesn't mind the grow and cared for it while I was gone (haphazardly). He shovels the edible I make like popcorn. It's just the reformed smoker aversion to smoke thing. I'm able to ignore it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Dang she’s coming in here to get high and watch the game.
Me: gooo Bucs 
Her: gooo Fins
The animals: gooooooooo outside


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

*GOOOO BUCS*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Wait, did you just post food and sneak off to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep sure did.....sweet and spicy pork ribs on bed of Spanish rice with slices of jalapeño did me in...

Now off to the store for dog food. Then I am gonna sit on a riding mower for a bit before the game starts and have some more for lunch.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good for you!
> I quit 10 years ago.


21 years ago for me & I can't stand the smell of burning tobacco.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 21 years ago for me & I can't stand the smell of burning tobacco.


Awesome


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 21 years ago for me & I can't stand the smell of burning tobacco.


I think it's been about 10 for me, and every once in a while I'll catch a whiff that smells good....but mostly they smell bad. 

The patch worked for me, after many tries, using it for a full 6 weeks, then I always had a pocket full of hard candy for a long while. My dad is 85 I believe and still smokes, but they are catching up with him!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

I just went out with my ATV to finish cleaning up the limbs from that tree yesterday, since they are on my neighbor's property. The battery died on my ATV just as I hit the winch button . It's on the charger now but pretty sure it's fried! It's like 4 years old which is a miracle with our winters. I just ordered one on Amazon but I need to get it home. I doubt anyone will steal it...It's very heavy and it a very wet field. That's what I get for working on a Sunday!!

I went through a whole big bottle of Mapp gas  But Hank Hill would be proud...I'm getting by with propane! And propane accessories.


Not my buff arm, lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 21 years ago for me & I can't stand the smell of burning tobacco.



Kissing smokers is like licking ashtrays.

I quit years ago because they didn't like me smoking around dynamite, then later at a food plant. 
Enter Snuff, the secret I can get away with.

Harder to quit today I think they made it more habit forming!

I am toying with the idea.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

Yep, my battery is shorted out. I guess it won't hurt to sit outside there a few nights. It's dark green too, so blends in.

What trouble shall I get into tomorrow?!  Maybe some crack....Noooo, the kind in my driveway. Just spent $100 on crack repair stuff at Home Depot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep, my battery is shorted out. I guess it won't hurt to sit outside there a few nights. It's dark green too, so blends in.
> 
> What trouble shall I get into tomorrow?!  Maybe some crack....Noooo, the kind in my driveway. Just spent $100 on crack repair stuff at Home Depot.


Backup pull start? I'd get it in, I had a atv stolen from me and my buddy had his Honda foreman taken also. A good rechargeable jump pack is one of the most used tools in your recovery gear. 





















Don't do crack


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

I might sound I am on repeat this week...
Whiskey and weed time. Weekend edition...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I might sound I am on repeat this week...
> Whiskey and weed time. Weekend edition...


no weed but a little


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> no weed but a little
> View attachment 5007148


I had my half pint yesterday. Ho hum. 

Meds will eat all your guts. But don't drink more than a shot per day. Doctors. 

Figer hash from the scissors is is working.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> But don't drink more than a shot per day. Doctors.


I limit to 3 oz daily but usually ABV about 55% or >.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I limit to 3 oz daily but usually ABV about 55% or >.


You ever re-distill and charcoal filter Poppov Blue Label 2-3 times? How we made punch for the pig roasts and gatherings. Still think that is why you can't buy it in half gallons.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You ever re-distill and charcoal filter Poppov Blue Label 2-3 times? How we made punch for the pig roasts and gatherings. Still think that is why you can't buy it in half gallons.


Nah, Poles got it down and this is cheap


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Nah, Poles got it down and this is cheap  View attachment 5007156


Oh I know that stuff lol a little cherry juice with it is good


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think it's been about 10 for me, and every once in a while I'll catch a whiff that smells good....but mostly they smell bad.
> 
> The patch worked for me, after many tries, using it for a full 6 weeks, then I always had a pocket full of hard candy for a long while. My dad is 85 I believe and still smokes, but they are catching up with him!!


It has only been 5 years since I quit. I vape my nicotine now, down to 6% nic in tobacco flavored juices. I would have never been able to quit if it wasn't for vaping. I still like the smell of a freshly lit cig, and I'll have one every once in a while, but I actually prefer vaping over smoking. Tobacco, that is. I still prefer smoking weed...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Nah, Poles got it down and this is cheap  View attachment 5007156


Wife's family does beer pretty much. Have sampled rocket fuel at a couple Pulaski Days here with them.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Backup pull start? I'd get it in, I had a atv stolen from me and my buddy had his Honda foreman taken also. A good rechargeable jump pack is one of the most used tools in your recovery gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's a 650 cc, but you gave me a good idea...I can jump it. The battery is shorted but it should jump start. I ddon't have a rechargable one, but it's within 100' of my house and I have a big charger with


DarkWeb said:


> Backup pull start? I'd get it in, I had a atv stolen from me and my buddy had his Honda foreman taken also. A good rechargeable jump pack is one of the most used tools in your recovery gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's a 650 cc, but you gave me a good idea...I can jump it. The battery is shorted but it should jump start. I don't have a rechargeable one, but it's within 100' of my house and I have a big charger and a long cord.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I might sound I am on repeat this week...
> Whiskey and weed time. Weekend edition...


Mary? Have you forgotten the Gin?










*Mary McCarty*

Mary McCarty was shy as a primrose,
her face was as fair as a morning in May.
Though many times tempted, she'd never surrender
her virtue more often than three times a day!

(the Chorus)
Whiskey and gin, whiskey and gin,Mary McCarty loved whiskey and gin.

The Girls in the city are skinny and pretty.
Girls in the country have meat on their bones.
But Mary McCarty could give them all lessons
In contorted embraces and delicate moans.

(Chorus)

Mary McCarty had one simple failing:
She liked to have men three or four at a time.
Mary McCarty'd jump over the table –
She liked to be chased in the days of her prime.

(Chorus)
Mary McCarty has gone up to heaven.
She's mourned by her friends who recall her sad fate.
She perished one night in the arms of her lover
And passed from this world ... she was just eighty-eight.

(Chorus)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No, it's a 650 cc, but you gave me a good idea...I can jump it. The battery is shorted but it should jump start. I ddon't have a rechargable one, but it's within 100' of my house and I have a big charger with
> 
> No, it's a 650 cc, but you gave me a good idea...I can jump it. The battery is shorted but it should jump start. I don't have a rechargeable one, but it's within 100' of my house and I have a big charger and a long cord.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It has only been 5 years since I quit. I vape my nicotine now, down to 6% nic in tobacco flavored juices. I would have never been able to quit if it wasn't for vaping. I still like the smell of a freshly lit cig, and I'll have one every once in a while, but I actually prefer vaping over smoking. Tobacco, that is. I still prefer smoking weed...


A friend of mine quit smoking ciggs the same way, using the vape juice and reducing slowly. 

I made the switch out of necessity...My lungs were wheezing bad. I now prefer my dry herb vape over a joint, and I was always a joint man. Then Covid stopped sharing, so now I just vape along with joint smokers.



MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5007174


Looks a lot easier than a 100' cord, lol. I actually had one that a student left behind and gave it away. Wish I had it today!! I


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A friend of mine quit smoking ciggs the same way, using the vape juice and reducing slowly.
> 
> I made the switch out of necessity...My lungs were wheezing bad. I now prefer my dry herb vape over a joint, and I was always a joint man. Then Covid stopped sharing, so now I just vape along with joint smokers.
> 
> ...


It was the best $100 ever. And it is junk compared to most. Takes longer to open the hood than to jump. I recomend to all limited distance and of grid drivers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mary? Have you forgotten the Gin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to know me if I am drinking gin, something abut the way it tastes like Christmas stirs me up. I am a cuddly whiskey drinker... It all works out!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2021)

New plans for this week, the Witches' market tomorrow for a drink and stroll in Salem, then off 200+ miles north for camping the next few days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night View attachment 5007189


Night night


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> New plans for this week, the Witches' market tomorrow for a drink and stroll in Salem, then off 200+ miles north for camping the next few days.


I had the scariest experience in Salem about 35 years ago....Totally freaked me out and it had to be witches. Made me a believer. I fucked with what I thought was a fake, I actually growled at her like a dog, and i think they showed me good!!! Still have chills. My gf saw it too!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nothing like trimming to stink up your house though! I was cutting the lawn this week and every time I'd pass by my one plant I could smell it 15' away. I'll be chopping her soon, I hope!


When i was still living in paradise, it was the jehovas witness dumb asses that always fucked me up when we were trimming.
I moved up there thinking i don’t need to worry about that shit anymore. But god damn if those fuckers didn’t knock on my door while is was stinkin it up 


manfredo said:


> I think it's been about 10 for me, and every once in a while I'll catch a whiff that smells good....but mostly they smell bad.
> 
> The patch worked for me, after many tries, using it for a full 6 weeks, then I always had a pocket full of hard candy for a long while. My dad is 85 I believe and still smokes, but they are catching up with him!!


i quit a couple weeks before my mother passed away. She died Dec 31 2014. Yup. New years eve. I was able to use her dying as a reason to finally really quit that time. Chew and cigs

i smoked my whole life from a very early age. I dipped too.

i have to vape still to get by. I only have to vape when i drink coffee. Beer. Shit like that

i drink coffee every morning still and i drink beer dam near every day.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Oct 10, 2021)

Does it count as wake and bake if you wake up stoned


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Does it count as wake and bake if you wake up stoned


Definitely a baked in my book. Unless you just fell out. Not the same. LOL.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Oct 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Definitely a baked in my book. Unless you just fell out. Not the same. LOL.


In that case, I waked and baked fifteen years ago


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> .......snip........
> Looks a lot easier than a 100' cord, lol. I actually had one that a student left behind and gave it away. Wish I had it today!! I


I'd lend you my 100' cord but....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night View attachment 5007189


Sleep well, see you on the other side


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2021)

Having a wonderful time! Love you guys. Getting closer to the official cross fade. Not close enough. I'm typing well enough 

   

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Morning






My back is not happy with me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much fun?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Too much fun?


I would usually consider my wood fun but this time it was a little much


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I would usually consider my wood fun but this time it was a little much


Sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry


It's just one of those days......wife got called in to work.......kid has a Dr appointment......wasn't supposed to rain and technically it's not, but wood's uncovered and damp. That's not too bad though it's not the stuff I'm going to be burning for a few months. 

Little guy just closed his pinky in a drawer.......he's not having a good day too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

I’m hitting my bong this morning. Just cleaned it. It’s been a while. Member Berry tasty bud…


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's just one of those days......wife got called in to work.......kid has a Dr appointment......wasn't supposed to rain and technically it's not, but wood's uncovered and damp. That's not too bad though it's not the stuff I'm going to be burning for a few months.
> 
> Little guy just closed his pinky in a drawer.......he's not having a good day too.


Still uncovered! Tell him to be tough he doesn’t need that pinky finger.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2021)

I just looked outdoors and my ATV is still there, lol. 

I have woke up with stress the past several mornings...I think it's due to the sale of my last house...I hate change, and it's scaring me a little. Even though it could be good change!! 

Supposed to be a beautiful week though...I haven't ridden my bike in a few weeks...Gotta get out this week fo sho!

And I get my shoulder injected again this week


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2021)

Happy Monday, people. If you need me today feel free to scrape my brain off of the ceiling... 

@DarkWeb  hope your morning is looking up..


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)

Awake at 0400 again, going to be a fun day. Wind is howling and the lights have flickered twice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving

Breakfast then hitting the road

My brother in law's outdoor plant is a beast. Hope it finishes before the frost.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Breakfast then hitting the road
> 
> ...


Pew pew


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Still uncovered! Tell him to be tough he doesn’t need that pinky finger.


Maybe, but it makes mining for nose nuggets eaiser.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Maybe, but it makes mining for nose nuggets eaiser.


lol I always ask little kids what they’re looking for. Strange little kids too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had the scariest experience in Salem about 35 years ago....Totally freaked me out and it had to be witches. Made me a believer. I fucked with what I thought was a fake, I actually growled at her like a dog, and i think they showed me good!!! Still have chills. My gf saw it too!!


I've had some weird experiences. I've been at the bedside of far too many people who have died to disregard it. I don't know what it is but there's something we can't exactly explain.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2021)

Like zoinks scooby, are there g-g-ghosts in here?! 
Have you all really had otherworldly stuff happen that shook your beliefs? That's so cool.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've had some weird experiences. I've been at the bedside of far too many people who have died to disregard it. I don't know what it is but there's something we can't exactly explain.


my cat has been dead for 5 years and I still feel her jumping on the bed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

I need one of these to tend to a crop. 








Technology


The latest news, videos, and discussion topics on Technology - Entrepreneur




www.entrepreneur.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a wonderful weekend....

woke up this morning to a cool 62F this morning......guess that front pushed out the humidity for at least 36hrs......looks we have rain coming later in the week before temps really fall........high today 85F....yep i'm still in shorts...

Coffee is up and yes it's fresh


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Happy Monday, people. If you need me today feel free to scrape my brain off of the ceiling...
> 
> @DarkWeb  hope your morning is looking up..


Man, he got his flu shot and the nurse hurt him on accident with the shot. Hope it didn't mess him up with needles, he was the best shot taker. 

Forgot I was supposed to work today which isn't a big deal but like I said it's just one of those days. I think we're just gonna play video games for the rest of the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man, he got his flu shot and the nurse hurt him on accident with the shot. Hope it didn't mess him up with needles, he was the best shot taker.
> 
> Forgot I was supposed to work today which isn't a big deal but like I said it's just one of those days. I think we're just gonna play video games for the rest of the day.


Sometimes when shit just keeps going south just going home is probably the best idea.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes when shit just keeps going south just going home is probably the best idea.


LOL he just came over and said he took two bites of his cookie and the chocolate chips where bad........lol it's oatmeal raisin


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL he just came over and said he took two bites of his cookie and the chocolate chips where bad........lol it's oatmeal raisin


What did this poor boy do to the fates today? Go get him some icecream, and be careful!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What did this poor boy do to the fates today? Go get him some icecream, and be careful!


Allergies 
If I can survive the stairs I have ice cream covered.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2021)

Okay, I get the Monday morning dumbass award. I noticed after I logged all this s*** over here it does have a coil start. I've only owned it 15 years


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A friend of mine quit smoking ciggs the same way, using the vape juice and reducing slowly.
> 
> I made the switch out of necessity...My lungs were wheezing bad. I now prefer my dry herb vape over a joint, and I was always a joint man. Then Covid stopped sharing, so now I just vape along with joint smokers.
> 
> ...


I was smoking a pack & a half a day plus dipping copenhagen.
I had tried the "weaning off" method but didn't work for me so one day & just pitched em both & said fuckit and quit turkey.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was smoking a pack & a half a day plus dipping copenhagen.
> I had tried the "weaning off" method but didn't work for me so one day & just pitched em both & said fuckit and quit turkey.


Was at almost 2 packs a day, then December 3rd, 2008 I just put em down and never looked back. Coming up on 13 years without a single cigarette or tobacco product


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 11, 2021)

Never a cigarette smoker but being in the trades seemed everyone smoked . Hop into the work van and they would smoke like chimneys before getting to the job site . Can’t stand the smell of cigarette smoke anymore . Weed smell I like no matter what form it is but the wife hates all of it .

This is how I learned to roll , otherwise it just went out the ends . I’d just make a little boat by folding the ends then using my thumb nails to fold again. Then you could take the end between your thumb and finger and roll it . Keeps most of it inside. Can’t show you the finished product as I can’t roll anymore. Don’t mind the shake inside.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Never a cigarette smoker but being in the trades seemed everyone smoked . Hop into the work van and they would smoke like chimneys before getting to the job site . Can’t stand the smell of cigarette smoke anymore . Weed smell I like no matter what form it is but the wife hates all of it .
> 
> This is how I learned to roll , otherwise it just went out the ends . I’d just make a little boat by folding the ends then using my thumb nails to fold again. Then you could take the end between your thumb and finger and roll it . Keeps most of it inside. Don’t mind the shake inside.
> 
> View attachment 5007682


That's pretty clever!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Never a cigarette smoker but being in the trades seemed everyone smoked . Hop into the work van and they would smoke like chimneys before getting to the job site . Can’t stand the smell of cigarette smoke anymore . Weed smell I like no matter what form it is but the wife hates all of it .
> 
> This is how I learned to roll , otherwise it just went out the ends . I’d just make a little boat by folding the ends then using my thumb nails to fold again. Then you could take the end between your thumb and finger and roll it . Keeps most of it inside. Can’t show you the finished product as I can’t roll anymore. Don’t mind the shake inside.
> 
> View attachment 5007682


Me too lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> my cat has been dead for 5 years and I still feel her jumping on the bed.


I was texting with my younger sister last night who just had a baby...She said her husband saw my mother rocking the babies cradle recently, and she's been gone over 10 years.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 11, 2021)

It’s 4:20 somewhere !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is raining again  but my sweetheart of a granddaughter is here so suck it up old man


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

True.....i gotta wait.....don't worry i'll catch up after 6 my time


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

There's cold beer in the fridge and a pipe full just waiting for me....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

and we have concerns


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5007742and we have concernsView attachment 5007743


yeah we are gonna be in the boat late tuesday into wedensday and most of that day......there is a storm brewing off the west coast of Mexico that might come our way.........been watching the weather


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

TS Pamela current and projections, there is also a cold front coming to....they are gonna presumably collide......there is your rain event......









Hurricane Pamela 2021 | Zoom Earth


Satellite images and tracking maps of Category 1 Hurricane Pamela 2021, October 7 - 14. Max wind speed 80mph.




zoom.earth


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5007742and we have concernsView attachment 5007743


We were treated to cloud rotations galore 2 days ago. Scary but awesome.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> TS Pamela current and projections, there is also a cold front coming to....they are gonna presumably collide......there is your rain event......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like playing with google earth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like playing with google earth.


i do too.....i like playing meteor impact slouthing with it


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 11, 2021)

2:40 works too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

that site there shows weather, wind, and also wild fires as well.......


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like playing with google earth.



Where’s your Sharpie marks  I don’t follow  …


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5007754


 I'll smoke a bowl to that


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

@DarkWeb how’s the little pinky finger of duskweb?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb how’s the little pinky finger of duskweb?


Now was that below the belt?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

How bad did you get it I mist something hopefully they will be able to reattach it


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now was that below the belt?


His little boy smashed his little finger this morning. Where you been?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Meteor impact sluthing.....

use the cordinates of this:









List of impact craters on Earth - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





and then go to google earth and see if you can find them.......

and make sure ur really stoned.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> His little boy smashed his little finger this morning. Where you been?


think that might involve a couple of "bowls"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> His little boy smashed his little finger this morning. Where you been?


 with my granddaughter and Elsa Olaf Exedra Exedra


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Where’s your Sharpie marks View attachment 5007759 I don’t follow View attachment 5007760 … View attachment 5007761


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb how’s the little pinky finger of duskweb?


He's good......he totally forgot about it when the nurse giving him his flu shot didn't say anything and just jabbed him. She didn't even say hold him! At that point I would have said "he's good just let him know." He has had many shots and he just watches it and doesn't even flinch. My mom's a phlebotomist so I do judge those vampires.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

So wait a minute I thought little man smashed DarkWeb and now it is sounding like it was the other way around then you took him to get a shot to ruff day there had better have been some ice cream in there somewhere lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So wait a minute I thought little man smashed DarkWeb and now it is sounding like it was the other way around then you took him to get a shot to ruff day there had better have been some ice cream in there somewhere lol


I didn't do ice cream. He got a steroid for what he went for and the flu was gonna happen so it was today also. The steroid was plenty energy thank you very much!  Video games didn't happen......but we painted and made this. It's a melissa and Doug monster truck.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't do ice cream. He got a steroid for what he went for and the flu was gonna happen so it was today also. The steroid was plenty energy thank you very much! Video games didn't happen......but we painted and made this. It's a melissa and Doug monster truck.....
> View attachment 5007787


That's awesome


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome


Yeah, we had a good day from all the little shit that happened. Real good day


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Damn cat is passed out on the brownies I infused. And too well fed to give a hoot about treats. HMMMM?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Come on Rays!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Bedtime @Aeroknow


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bedtime @Aeroknow
> View attachment 5007855


It's only 6. I think he can make it to 8, at least.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's only 6. I think he can make it to 8, at least.


I dont know dude.
Giants Dodgers game 3 starts in 15 min. It’s gonna be hard to make it past the 4-5th inning for me


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I dont know dude.
> Giants Dodgers game 3 starts in 15 min. It’s gonna be hard to make it past the 4-5th inning for me


How'd the plastering go?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How'd the plastering go?


Def got plastered!
It was one of my plasterer buddies birthdays.

but the stucco is pretty much done. A little fixing here and there but mostly done


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2021)

It feels really strange posting in this thread at 9:15 at night.

Methinks we should start making Bedtime Blazin' a thing, if it's not already.

Been up since 4am, about to start joint #2 of the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It feels really strange posting in this thread at 9:15 at night.
> 
> Methinks we should start making Bedtime Blazin' a thing, if it's not already.
> 
> Been up since 4am, about to start joint #2 of the day.


It's always wake 'n' bake somewhere


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Think I caught up......hmmmmm......OK maybe not... 

9


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

Which one...oh screw it, little combo..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2021)

Had to


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2021)

I went and looked at a house today, for me, but I didn't like it. 

I'm not sure where the day went! I did get my car washed and hired a lawyer, so I guess I got something done. And made pasta for the first time of the season...Rigatoni with meat sauce. 

But I am out of dabs...Been trying to gte high vaping dry herb, but I need some better dry herb apparently!!

Or maybe some shrooms  



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had to View attachment 5007910


haha, I just had a small bowl of ice cream with peanuts, pineapple sauce, and of course, Hershey's chocolate. Beddy bye time here soon


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ......snip........
> haha,* I just had a small bowl of ice cream with peanuts, pineapple sauce, and of course, Hershey's chocolate*. Beddy bye time here soon


You sound high to me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 12, 2021)

Good morning,

OMG 3 day outlook on weather...............No rain!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

Good morning fellow humans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Morning






Gonna be a good day. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.... high....
Having fun today? Little web get over that bad luck eventually?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So.... high....
> Having fun today? Little web get over that bad luck eventually?


He's good. Chowing down on some applesauce right now.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He's good. Chowing down on some applesauce right now.


Hell yeah! Applesauce is secretly one of the snacks I miss as an adult. You guys up to mischief today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah! Applesauce is secretly one of the snacks I miss as an adult. You guys up to mischief today?


Applesauce with cottage cheese is the shit! You don't need to be a kid.

Don't know what we're going to do yet. Maybe do some play-work in my shop.

What do you have going on?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Applesauce with cottage cheese is the shit! You don't need to be a kid.
> 
> Don't know what we're going to do yet. Maybe do some play-work in my shop.
> 
> What do you have going on?


I'm having a rough pain day. I won't claim to feel old so that nobody rides my ass about it, lol. Gonna try to stay high.

Might get some seeds in their baby pots this afternoon, then D&D. Hoping I have the energy to make it to the shop in person. It's more fun than online!

Cottage cheese is so good... you a small or large curd fella?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm having a rough pain day. I won't claim to feel old so that nobody rides my ass about it, lol. Gonna try to stay high.
> 
> Might get some seeds in their baby pots this afternoon, then D&D. Hoping I have the energy to make it to the shop in person. It's more fun than online!
> 
> Cottage cheese is so good... you a small or large curd fella?


Large


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Large


Do you ever do pineapple and cottage cheese? I must confess I always forget your p word preference, since malty and LG are so loud about it, lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

What is it about curdled milk that people like so much about it nasty to the 10th power


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you ever do pineapple and cottage cheese? I must confess I always forget your p word preference, since malty and LG are so loud about it, lol.


I love pineapple. Where is @Laughing Grass 

There's no pizza outside of the tri-state area......it's flatbread


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love pineapple. Where is @Laughing Grass
> 
> There's no pizza outside of the tri-state area......it's flatbread


She is driving home from her Canadia thanksgiving! Hopefully stuffed like a butterball. 
I had a hawaiian pizza the other day for dinner and they candied the canadian bacon too, and the pinapple juice made this delightful crunchy glaze on the bottom crust. I was in munchies heaven. I gotta get detroit style more often


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is it about curdled milk that people like so much about it nasty to the 10th power


LOL old milk is not cheese.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. Feels like Monday. 

I'm pretty sure I ate more than my weight over the weekend.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday. Feels like Monday.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ate more than my weight over the weekend.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is it about curdled milk that people like so much about it nasty to the 10th power


You don't eat cheese?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL old milk is not cheese.


Well I'm pretty damn sure it ain't cheese ether lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm pretty damn sure it ain't cheese ether lol


#jeffiswrongaboutcottagecheese


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You don't eat cheese?


Love cheese


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> #jeffiswrongaboutcottagecheese


----


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ----


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ----


So you agree?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Cottage cheese tacos in lettuce with green onions. Yum!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Left my plants unattended for three days, one plant got bad nute burn, one has slightly burned tips and the third is perfectly fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love cheese


Cottage cheese is simply a fresh cheese that hasn't undergone aging and ripening.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Left my plants unattended for three days, one plant got bad nute burn, one has slightly burned tips and the third is perfectly fine.
> 
> View attachment 5008065
> View attachment 5008064


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2021)

2 nights in a row they’ve been dancing up like crazy 


any of y’all ever seen them?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5008066


As long as no bears break into the grow room to smoke the weed, she can probably solve it...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh and @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh and @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 5008068


It was 48 here and I turned the heater on!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cottage cheese is simply a fresh cheese that hasn't undergone aging and ripening.


I've made it a number of times. I actually have 2gal of milk I want to make into some cheese. It's pretty simple..... separate the curds and whey then take the curds and add some cream. That's it and it's so freaking good.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was 48 here and I turned the heater on!


My furnace went from straight AC to straight heat pretty much lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 nights in a row they’ve been dancing up like crazy
> 
> 
> any of y’all ever seen them?
> ...


Was just on the news that they were visible here. A bunch of pictures from Mt Washington.....wonder if anyone else saw them from other mountains.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh and @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 5008068


We're having our last hurrah.....it got warm again.....mid 70°'s till the weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm pretty damn sure it ain't cheese ether lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 nights in a row they’ve been dancing up like crazy
> 
> 
> any of y’all ever seen them?
> ...


I've seen them here a few times, never anything like that!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My furnace went from straight AC to straight heat pretty much lol


Is there another setting between those two I'm unfamiliar with?  Ok mine does go through off on the way to heat! So possibly that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5008066





Rsawr said:


> As long as no bears break into the grow room to smoke the weed, she can probably solve it...


Testing out my new IDGAF attitude. Whatever happens happens. I poured two liters of ph'd water through it and cut the nutes back to 25%.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Testing out my new IDGAF attitude. Whatever happens happens. I poured two liters of ph'd water through it and cut the nutes back to 25%.


You did a 75% reduction? On that plant or all of them? As for caring it's over rated.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> OMG 3 day outlook on weather...............No rain!


I know, same here...only 4 days. Here's my window for repairing driveway cracks!!


DarkWeb said:


>





First thing on the agenda...press more rosin! Definitely need to get some groceries too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You did a 75% reduction? On that plant or all of them? As for caring it's over rated.


I cut the nutrients on all of them since they're being fed from the same reservoir. I don't know if remember my last grow but I ran high nutes too long that time too and burned the hell out of them.

Sweating the little stuff is giving me an ulcer lol

Edit. I was running at about 50% strength before I drew it back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I dont know dude.
> Giants Dodgers game 3 starts in 15 min. It’s gonna be hard to make it past the 4-5th inning for me


I gave up on the Rays and we LOST I hate to wake up to “we lost”.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I cut the nutrients on all of them since they're being fed from the same reservoir. I don't know if remember my last grow but I ran high nutes too long that time too and burned the hell out of them.
> 
> Sweating the little stuff is giving me an ulcer lol
> 
> Edit. I was running at about 50% strength before I drew it back.


Are they different strains?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Are they different strains?


no all the same strain.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5008110


It's way warmer here lol. Going up to 72° today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's way warmer here lol. Going up to 72° today.
> 
> View attachment 5008112


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5008110


Snapped cold her suddenly and with the wind ALL my trees dumped their leaves into my pool! Hurrah, it's sort of a lovely green though if you don't look too closely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's way warmer here lol. Going up to 72° today.
> 
> View attachment 5008112


I'll feel sympathy for you in a month and a half. Only snowed here maybe 4-5 times in the 38 yrs I've lived here, and only once did the snow last on the ground more than 6 hrs
edit: it does freeze typically, worst was 17F in '88


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll feel sympathy for you in a month and a half. Only snowed here maybe 4-5 times in the 38 yrs I've lived here, and only once did the snow last on the ground more than 6 hrs
> edit: it does freeze typically, worst was 17F in '88


Working on my winter fat, I plan on starting my hibernation in January.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

Morning all.....

well woke up this morning with a light rain and 74F, yeah it's starting, looks like smack time is gonna be tomorrow morning or evening or maybe even both, we'll see........high today 88F

Coffee is ready and it's nice and fresh....

Think i'll hit these quesadillas i picked up.....not bad for $3 ea.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Working on my winter fat, I plan on starting my hibernation in January.


Isn't January a little late to start?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't January a little late to start?


Must be a city bear.....


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 12, 2021)

Give me some cheese curds and some hunters sticks. Oh some pickled beans are really good too .



curious2garden said:


> Snapped cold her suddenly and with the wind ALL my trees dumped their leaves into my pool! Hurrah, it's sort of a lovely green though if you don't look too closely.


One of the best investments I’ve made for the pool . I’ve never had to vacuum the pool .








Dolphin Pool Cleaners for Residential Pools | Maytronics


Looking for a robotic pool cleaner for your residential pool? This is the place for you! Find all Dolphin pool cleaners for your home pool and get it clean today




maytronicsus.com


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't January a little late to start?


Can't miss all the holiday goodies!! 

A press and dab rig would help with the hibernation!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't January a little late to start?


Real winter doesn't usually start until January here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

@Singlemalt 

Have you heard of Maneskin from Italy? I love this guys voice!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Real winter doesn't usually start until January here.


Usually...But last winter we had over 3' of snow in December!! All at once! About killed me!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> Have you heard of Maneskin from Italy? I love this guys voice!
> 
> View attachment 5008129


No, never heard of them. I wonder if they are like early ABBA, in that they could mimic English well but didn't understand it lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> Have you heard of Maneskin from Italy? I love this guys voice!
> 
> View attachment 5008129


WTAF is that the long haired Partridge family?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Usually...But last winter we had over 3' of snow in December!! All at once! About killed me!


I hope not! I remember December 2007, Christmas break started a week early because of the snow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, never heard of them. I wonder if they are like early ABBA, in that they could mimic English well but didn't understand it lol


I had to look up the lyrics lol. He's singing so fast!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Give me some cheese curds and some hunters sticks. Oh some pickled beans are really good too .
> 
> 
> One of the best investments I’ve made for the pool . I’ve never had to vacuum the pool .
> ...


I had an Aquabot for years. It died but my hub enjoys the pool vacuuming so I haven't replaced her. I probably should start looking again. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> WTAF is that the long haired Partridge family?


lol Italians.... they have to be fashionable. 

They won the award for best dressed band at Eurovision last month. 









Bring it to the runway! Italy's Måneskin win the Vision Music Award for Best Dressed at Eurovision 2021


Italy's Eurovision 2021 champions Måneskin have won wiwibloggs' Vision Music Award for Best Dressed. See full poll results here.




wiwibloggs.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Italians.... they have to be fashionable.
> 
> They won the award for best dressed band at Eurovision last month.
> 
> ...


Fuckin' Euros


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope not! I remember December 2007, Christmas break started a week early because of the snow.


I can't wait but I also don't want to deal with snow yet. Skiing for me is mostly done in February March. The woods have filled in by then and constantly refreshing. 

To many things had to get pushed back to the last minute because of downstairs.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had an Aquabot for years. It died but my hub enjoys the pool vacuuming so I haven't replaced her. I probably should start looking again. Maybe in the spring.


Best thing about them is they don’t run off the pool filter and clean all the way up to the waterline .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Easy @BobBitchen lol it's only because I have to adult


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Best thing about them is they don’t run off the pool filter and clean all the way up to the waterline .


Yup and it was fun to watch crawl all over.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope not! I remember December 2007, Christmas break started a week early because of the snow.


I am hoping we won't have a ton of snow, since we had such a wet summer it should be a dry winter...should doesn't mean it will though! 

Off to the grocery store while it's still warming up, then driveway repair for a little while.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Italians.... they have to be fashionable.
> 
> They won the award for best dressed band at Eurovision last month.
> 
> ...


Is that music award speak for Most Congenial?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am hoping we won't have a ton of snow, since we had such a wet summer it should be a dry winter...should doesn't mean it will though!
> 
> Off to the grocery store while it's still warming up, then driveway repair for a little while.


We would surely benefit from it out here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We would surely benefit from it out here.



Big Bear got dusted last night


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We would surely benefit from it out here.


I sure wish I could’ve sent all that rain your way .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5008148
> Big Bear got dusted last night


Now's the time they are usually tuning the guns too. I miss hearing that.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now's the time they are usually tuning the guns too. I miss hearing that.


I saw Mammoth started running their guns yesterday


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now's the time they are usually tuning the guns too. I miss hearing that.


Crunch time and usually when you pressurize the system you break pipes. I've seen some crazy shit blow up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and it was fun to watch crawl all over.


Your hubs isn’t fun to watch crawl all over?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Your hubs isn’t fun to watch crawl all over?


Nope not at all. He only does that when he's swapping out an engine, transmission, oil change etc.... I stay away otherwise I become the go-fer which is no fun at all. If one's curiously accidently traps one into it the strategic dropping of a tool can get one sent away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that music award speak for Most Congenial?


They won overall on top of best dressed. European music awards are weird. 









Eurovision 2021: Italy wins contest as UK fails to score a single point


COVID-19 had threatened to overshadow the event this year, forcing some acts to miss key rehearsals or even live shows.




news.sky.com


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 12, 2021)

I did make it out back yesterday for a few minutes .


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Slept in till 8. YAY! Out of TP, so I guess it's grocery shopping today. Wind is only blowing at 5 at the moment and 49 degrees, supposed to make 74 degrees. Hope it doesn't pick back up this afternoon, it was blowing over 30 MPH yesterday with stronger gusts. At least no big fires got started.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope not at all. He only does that when he's swapping out an engine, transmission, oil change etc.... I stay away otherwise I become the go-fer which is no fun at all. If one's curiously accidently traps one into it the strategic dropping of a tool can get one sent away.


Kinda like dropping and breaking the dishes as a kid?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

@DarkWeb you do that too?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Kinda like dropping and breaking the dishes as a kid?


LOL that didn't work. Whatever female was next to you smacked you. Sometimes more than 1. Worse grandma always had a broom within easy reach. It was a multipurpose tool


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's Friday somewhereView attachment 5008187


Rorschach dabs  (owl)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rorschach dabs  (owl)


upper torso.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I did make it out back yesterday for a few minutes .View attachment 5008170View attachment 5008175View attachment 5008173View attachment 5008172


How much longer do you have to go?


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> upper torso.


Hooters, applies to both.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

facebook is broken again


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Italians.... they have to be fashionable.
> 
> They won the award for best dressed band at Eurovision last month.
> 
> ...


This was awesome. First time I’d even heard of the Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> facebook is broken again


Not here.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> facebook is broken again


I read that as foreskin is broken…

I should probably smoke a bowl already.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I read that as foreskin is broken…
> 
> I should probably smoke a bowl already.


Dab


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rorschach dabs  (owl)


Lemur


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This was awesome. First time I’d even heard of the Eurovision Song Contest.
> View attachment 5008256


I didn't know this was on Netflix.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How much longer do you have to go?


Soon as I can get some help. The little one is probably well past done but the big girl is still growing white hairs.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> facebook is broken again


Destruction and/or encryption of databases takes a lot of power and sometimes you have to take them offline to finish the task. I'm certain they'll be back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Destruction and/or encryption of databases takes a lot of power and sometimes you have to take them offline to finish the task. I'm certain they'll be back.


Should stay offline imho


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Soon as I can get some help. The little one is probably well past done but the big girl is still growing white hairs.


Crazy, think it will finish before the frost comes? My brother in law has a plant that looks like it's a few weeks out too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m thinking of cutting my hair.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Or nap


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know this was on Netflix.


It is epic and should be watched under the influence of something


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Destruction and/or encryption of databases takes a lot of power and sometimes you have to take them offline to finish the task. I'm certain they'll be back.


It's weird I can see it on my phone but not on my laptop. 



Paul Drake said:


> Should stay offline imho


I'm trying to snoop on my brother's giant girlfriend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It is epic and should be watched under the influence of something


I have something to watch tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m thinking of cutting my hair.


Why?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's weird I can see it on my phone but not on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to snoop on my brother's giant girlfriend.


Do tell


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's weird I can see it on my phone but not on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Frost Giant (jotunn)?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why?


It’s too long? I don’t have beard to shave? My legs are good, just shaved.
No, I shouldn’t? I’ve got a hand mirror and fiskars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do tell





Singlemalt said:


> A Frost Giant (jotunn)?


My brother is 6'5" and she's not much shorter than him... never seen a chick that tall in person.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s too long? I don’t have beard to shave? My legs are good, just shaved.
> No, I shouldn’t? I’ve got a hand mirror and fiskars.
> 
> View attachment 5008286


lol are you thinking of doing it yourself? It's not going to end well.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother is 6'5" and she's not much shorter than him... never seen a chick that tall in person.


I had a girlfriend in High School that was 6'2", I was the same. It was kinda strange.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had a girlfriend in High School that was 6'2", I was the same. It was kinda strange.


You could share clothes . I don't know how tall she was, I thought it would be rude to ask. She's bent over my mom in that pic, it doesn't do her height justice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

You’re right


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could share clothes . I don't know how tall she was, I thought it would be rude to ask. She's bent over my mom in that pic, it doesn't do her height justice.
> 
> View attachment 5008303


You have the best smile.  The clothes ended up in a pile on the floor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> You have the best smile.  The clothes ended up in a pile on the floor.


Thank you, I always have a big goofy smile on my face... can't help it. 

The real question, did you know which clothes were yours?


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, I always have a big goofy smile on my face... can't help it.
> 
> The real question, did you know which clothes were yours?


Yeah, I don't look good in a skirt, and I don't have hips like hers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah, I don't look good in a skirt, and I don't have hips like hers.


I think you should let us be the judge of that. We're our own worst critic.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could share clothes . I don't know how tall she was, I thought it would be rude to ask. She's bent over my mom in that pic, it doesn't do her height justice.
> 
> View attachment 5008303


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could share clothes . I don't know how tall she was, I thought it would be rude to ask. She's bent over my mom in that pic, it doesn't do her height justice.
> 
> View attachment 5008303


Why does it look like you’re photoshopped into the photo? Like everyone is all intoxicated and leaning over, super relaxed and casual…and you look like you’re modeling for a beer commercial…in a good way. Lol.

Not meant to be insulting, just seems funny and out of place.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Grocery shopping time.  BRB, lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Grocery shopping time.  BRB, lol.


Why the sad face? I love the grocery store, and in fact go to one of the several in my area at least 2-3 times per week.

Oh Jeebus…Apparently I am a loser!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Why does it look like you’re photoshopped into the photo? Like everyone is all intoxicated and leaning over, super relaxed and casual…and you look like you’re modeling for a beer commercial…in a good way. Lol.
> 
> Not meant to be insulting, just seems funny and out of place.


I'm ridgid lol. My mom and I were the only sober people in that pic. My sister was behind me, I didn't know she was waving a bottle of wine around.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm ridgid lol. My mom and I were the only sober people in that pic. My sister was behind me, I didn't know she was waving a bottle of wine around.


You didn’t have to delete the pic! Lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Why the sad face? I love the grocery store, and in fact go to one of the several in my area at least 2-3 times per week.
> 
> Oh Jeebus…Apparently I am a loser!


I go all the time too...I have a friend who won't eat frozen meat, so she goes almost every day...or did prior to covid.

I have a small grocery store close by...It's not the best store but has all the basics, and a bakery and deli. Meat dept is pretty bad though.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I go all the time too...I have a friend who won't eat frozen meat, so she goes almost every day...or did prior to covid.
> 
> I have a small grocery store close by...It's not the best store but has all the basics, and a bakery and deli. Meat dept is pretty bad though.


Glad I’m not completely alone. I dunno, I like looking at food and deals. And I don’t freeze meat either


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Glad I’m not completely alone. I dunno, I like looking at food and deals. And I don’t freeze meat either


I've been trying to get the wife on board with adding a nice fullsize stand-up fridge and separate freezer down in the basement after everything is done. I have a large chest freezer but it's hard to organize a chest freezer and use the room efficiently. Maybe even a temp probe for control on one for brewing and possibly sausage curing


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Grocery shopping time.  BRB, lol.


Forgot, commissary is closed the day after a holiday. Got to watch a fire get rolling on base though. Looked better when I left.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I go all the time too...I have a friend who won't eat frozen meat, so she goes almost every day...or did prior to covid.
> 
> I have a small grocery store close by...It's not the best store but has all the basics, and a bakery and deli. Meat dept is pretty bad though.


We have a local store about a mile away, I get beer there when I don't want to have to deal with going on the main road to do to DG for cheaper beer.
Can be challenging with the traffic.


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 12, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake time! I love the weekends. Nothing better than a wake n bake to get you started. Oh ya,



Wake and bake with a Lil trimming


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Glad I’m not completely alone. I dunno, I like looking at food and deals. And I don’t freeze meat either


I love shopping. It soothes my manic desire to buy.
What holiday was it?


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> don’t freeze meat either


I freeze my meat.


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> View attachment 5008379
> Wake and bake with a Lil trimming




Nice entrance.

Welcome to TnT!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You didn’t have to delete the pic! Lol


Changed my mind, you know you're the oddball when you don't fit in with your family lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Changed my mind, you know you're the oddball when you don't fit in with your family lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5008421


Don't know if I'm the lone nut or not......


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 12, 2021)

I just read this whole thread in 11 seconds. That's right................11 seconds


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5008421


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know if I'm the lone nut or not......







They still except me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 nights in a row they’ve been dancing up like crazy
> 
> 
> any of y’all ever seen them?
> ...


We lived in interior Alaska for close to 5 years & saw them all the time. Dead of winter is the best time to see em.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I just read this whole thread in 11 seconds. That's right................11 seconds


No one would argue about that.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We lived in interior Alaska for close to 5 years & saw them all the time. Dead of winter is the best time to see em.


Now since the alien lizard people have come to eat us you will see them more often.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No one would argue about that.


I will pay $10 to have an argument please.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I cut the nutrients on all of them since they're being fed from the same reservoir. I don't know if remember my last grow but I ran high nutes too long that time too and burned the hell out of them.
> 
> Sweating the little stuff is giving me an ulcer lol
> 
> Edit. I was running at about 50% strength before I drew it back.


Ulcers are for your first divorce - don't waste em on trivial stuff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I will pay $10 to have an argument please.


No but I’ll point you back to politics


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Now since the alien lizard people have come to eat us you will see them more often.


????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

Coffee and fire


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5008421


Can't avoid it, we're all nuts


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 12, 2021)

Good night


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 12, 2021)

Awakened by a WTF , I transcended baked into incinerated. Playing the old insomnia game lately, I've been feeling punch drunk, pixelated. Reading a favorite book of mine , Kerouac's " Desolation Angels" , I nodded-off very late last night in "my" chair. The next thing I remember is feeling like a mule kicked me in the ass. Unbeknownst to me, I made my way into the kitchen , opened up a lower cupboard door and sat down on top of it. As the door rips off the cabinet........f'ing wham ! My ass drops about 3ft and pounds the wooden floor......I'm awake. 

It feels like someone put the boots to my behind......maybe I broke my ass.?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night View attachment 5008470


I'll be seeing that in a few


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Awakened by a WTF , I transcended baked into incinerated. Playing the old insomnia game lately, I've been feeling punch drunk, pixelated. Reading a favorite book of mine , Kerouac's " Desolation Angels" , I nodded-off very late last night in "my" chair. The next thing I remember is feeling like a mule kicked me in the ass. Unbeknownst to me, I made my way into the kitchen , opened up a lower cupboard door and sat down on top of it. As the door rips off the cabinet........f'ing wham ! My ass drops about 3ft and pounds the wooden floor......I'm awake.
> 
> It feels like someone put the boots to my behind......maybe I broke my ass.? View attachment 5008486


Sleepwalking?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night View attachment 5008470


Night, sleep well


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Now since the alien lizard people have come to eat us you will see them more often.


Hey on a scale of 1 to 10, how high are you?.....jc


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I'll steal that later...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 12, 2021)

Droppin' in to WnB for my new nightly good night. 

Indica phenoix tears fuck the world, man. No literally, I can already see the world slowly fading out. See you all in 8 - 12 pages.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Droppin' in to WnB for my new nightly good night.
> 
> Indica phenoix tears fuck the world, man. No literally, I can already see the world slowly fading out. See you all in 8 - 12 pages.


Sleep well


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey on a scale of 1 to 10, how high are you?.....jc


I forgot. I'm trying to get back there right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Morning






Happy hump day! 50° now, gonna hit 75° later. That's changing on Sunday....then it's highs in the low 50°'s. This is the last of it.

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

More rain today more coffee is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

Ok we are good please continue


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So weird, going up to 75° here today too. Didn't need a jacket this morning for our walk. 

Watched a nightmare on elm street last night... it was brutal! Crazy what passed for a horror movie in the 80's


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Awakened by a WTF , I transcended baked into incinerated. Playing the old insomnia game lately, I've been feeling punch drunk, pixelated. Reading a favorite book of mine , Kerouac's " Desolation Angels" , I nodded-off very late last night in "my" chair. The next thing I remember is feeling like a mule kicked me in the ass. Unbeknownst to me, I made my way into the kitchen , opened up a lower cupboard door and sat down on top of it. As the door rips off the cabinet........f'ing wham ! My ass drops about 3ft and pounds the wooden floor......I'm awake.
> 
> It feels like someone put the boots to my behind......maybe I broke my ass.? View attachment 5008486


Nice cabinets and floor. Thank god you didn't break the floor.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So weird, going up to 75° here today too. Didn't need a jacket this morning for our walk.
> 
> Watched a nightmare on elm street last night... it was brutal! Crazy what passed for a horror movie in the 80's


I didn't watch that and I have zero plans to. Thanks for affirming my decision


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More rain today more coffee is needed View attachment 5008641


Stop bogarting our rain, god damn it!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I forgot. I'm trying to get back there right now





V256.420 said:


> What if I came to your house wearing just a raincoat and nothing underneath?


I'm still waiting for the first show ;D


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Stop bogarting our rain, god damn it!


As sad as it makes me we need the rain I'm just whining because it hurts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't watch that and I have zero plans to. Thanks for affirming my decision


Longest 90 minutes of my life lol. We're watching Lost Boys tonight


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Longest 90 minutes of my life lol. We're watching Lost Boys tonight
> 
> View attachment 5008657


I haven't seen that one either, vampire movie, meh. That was a very busy decade. But in retrospect it looks like I missed very little.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Oct 13, 2021)

I find myself doing "wake and water" much more often than I do "wake and bake" nowadays


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Longest 90 minutes of my life lol. We're watching Lost Boys tonight
> 
> View attachment 5008657


Good choice mine would have to be the Halloween 1 2 3 4 5 ............... but what I'm really wondering it is will Jamie Lee Curtis finally kill Michael Myers ????? He he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I find myself doing "wake and water" much more often than I do "wake and bake" nowadays


WnB is more a state of mind than a requirement to get baked every AM. I show up and gabble here even if I'm not planning a baking session.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I haven't seen that one either, vampire movie, meh. That was a very busy decade. But in retrospect it looks like I missed very little.


I think the only 80's horror movie that actually scared me was the serpent and the rainbow. I guess they were probably scarier back then before we were desensitized by CGI and constant gore. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good choice mine would have to be the Halloween 1 2 3 4 5 ............... but what I'm really wondering it is will Jamie Lee Curtis finally kill Michael Myers ????? He he he ha ha ha he he he


I have seen them. We're trying to get into the halloween mood by watching old 80's movies that neither of us have seen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people. Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday!


Good morning.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing crack again  ...I bought 4 more gallons of driveway crack sealer last night....The pressure is on as cooler temps and rain will be here Saturday, and half of tomorrow is shot due to another shoulder injection tomorrow. And y back is already toast. I have been wearing these and they do help.



And I will be dabbing all day, as soon as i talk to my attorney!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people. Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday!


So far so good. Any plans for today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> WnB is more a state of mind than a requirement to get baked every AM. I show up and gabble here even if I'm not planning a baking session.


Speaking of that state of mind


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> WnB is more a state of mind than a requirement to get baked every AM. I show up and gabble here even if I'm not planning a baking session.


psst. I don't think @Jeffislovinlife got the message


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Speaking of that state of mindView attachment 5008668


Can't bake, I have a doctor's appointment in a couple hours and I hate worrying about red-rimmed eyes LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So far so good. Any plans for today?


More neighborhood scouting on real estate sites. Nothing really.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> psst. I don't think @Jeffislovinlife got the message


I'm good with repeating myself. God knows that's how I made a living for decades.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning.


Is your food overdose back to manageable levels? 
I ate too many wings last night and thought of thanksgiving.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> More neighborhood scouting on real estate sites. Nothing really.


Find anything interesting yet? 



curious2garden said:


> Can't bake, I have a doctor's appointment in a couple hours and I hate worrying about red-rimmed eyes LOL


I can't count how many bottles of visine I've consumed in the past decade.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr day yay. I wouldn’t mind if they weren’t all an hour or more away. BUT that means different dispensaries.
Get hip injection tomorrow thank God!
Gonna be a good day, the duckies are out playing.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Find anything interesting yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't count how many bottles of visine I've consumed in the past decade.


Can't you claim to be sleep deprived with the red eyes?

Nothing yet, I am waiting to find a reasonable buyers agent before I actually look at houses. Neighborhood, yeah, I think probably...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is your food overdose back to manageable levels?
> I ate too many wings last night and thought of thanksgiving.


All back to normal now, I miss them already lol. 

Giving me junk food ideas at 9 in the morning, shame on you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dr day yay. I wouldn’t mind if they weren’t all an hour or more away. BUT that means different dispensaries.
> Get hip injection tomorrow thank God!
> Gonna be a good day, the duckies are out playing.


Me too! Thank god for telehealth.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All back to normal now, I miss them already lol.
> 
> Giving me junk food ideas at 9 in the morning, shame on you


Donuts and coffee does sound good...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Find anything interesting yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't count how many bottles of visine I've consumed in the past decade.


Rims, Visine won't cover that red rimming. Worse it is an absolute indicator of MJ imbibing. Oops I'm giving our secrets away LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

just saying


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All back to normal now, I miss them already lol.
> 
> Giving me junk food ideas at 9 in the morning, shame on you


If I don’t get pizza soon I’m gonna scream.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rims, Visine won't cover that red rimming. Worse it is an absolute indicator of MJ imbibing. Oops I'm giving our secrets away LOL.


Aren’t you allowed to imbibe? I’ve got mj face masks and my drs love them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rims, Visine won't cover that red rimming. Worse it is an absolute indicator of MJ imbibing. Oops I'm giving our secrets away LOL.


Outdoors I'm a big fan of giant sunglasses that cover half your face. 



Paul Drake said:


> If I don’t get pizza soon I’m gonna scream.


How does gluten free pizza taste?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Donuts and coffee does sound good...


I'll join you for the donut!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> WnB is more a state of mind than a requirement to get baked every AM. I show up and gabble here even if I'm not planning a baking session.


Sativa......




LOL I don't always burn in the am.....depends on what's going on.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Aren’t you allowed to imbibe? I’ve got mj face masks and my drs love them.


Yup, and I'm also allowed to drink but going to a doctor's appointment shit-faced would raise eyebrows as well as call into question my stellar judgment.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll join you for the donut!


Perfect, I will have the coffee, you take the carbs. See, this friendship can work out!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Outdoors I'm a big fan of giant sunglasses that cover half your face.
> 
> 
> 
> How does gluten free pizza taste?


Yup outside I don't care who thinks what but I like my relationship with my doctor and I know how I respond when I see shady judgment by patients. We are a judgy crew.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, and I'm also allowed to drink but going to a doctor's appointment shit-faced would raise eyebrows as well as call into question my stellar judgment.


Sorry I wasn’t being a smartass. It just confused me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry I wasn’t being a smartass. It just confused me.


I didn't think you were. No reason to apologize hun. I was just teasing and sometimes it doesn't come across funny. Especially when I am or am not loaded


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup outside I don't care who thinks what but I like my relationship with my doctor and I know how I respond when I see shady judgment by patients. We are a judgy crew.


“Shady judgment”?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup outside I don't care who thinks what but I like my relationship with my doctor and I know how I respond when I see shady judgment by patients. We are a judgy crew.


Thanks for that I just felt my mother's backhand for laughing at that


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> “Shady judgment”?


Sorry none of my business


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> “Shady judgment”?


Yup that's how we look at it. What you say isn't as important as how you objectively look to us. Patients in denial, obfuscating or outright misinforming are not uncommon.

Why would I be smoked up at 8 AM in the middle of the week? That kind of thing is noted. It can mean a lot of things. It is an informative sign. Of what we don't know on just one point of data but we watch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> More neighborhood scouting on real estate sites. Nothing really.


Is Chicago a hot market right now? Not sure if it's anything like here, but adding conditions or hesitation will get you left behind.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is Chicago a hot market right now? Not sure if it's anything like here, but adding conditions or hesitation will get you left behind.


Yeah, it's like that here too, and I am waiting on one stupid thing before I can look in earnest at actual properties. Calling some agents monday to see if anyone sounds reasonable.
It is volatile, but I have a property in that market too, so hope it works out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup that's how we look at it. What you say isn't as important as how you objectively look to us. Patients in denial, obfuscating or outright misinforming are not uncommon.
> 
> Why would I be smoked up at 8 AM in the middle of the week? That kind of thing is noted. It can mean a lot of things. It is an informative sign. Of what we don't know on just one point of data but we watch.


I’m taking my medicine. Is that ok? Seriously. I’m always high. No reason not to be.

My drs work for me. We live in different medical worlds I guess. I’ve fired drs, never been fired.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I forgot. I'm trying to get back there right now


no worries....just tell me how those alien lizard people are doing....ok


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

yep, distract from the elephant in the room


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Morning all.....hope all is well and good...

woke up to a steamy 74F this morning......high today 89F and it looks like about 9pm is our smacking out of mexico......this should be interesting...come on weekend....mid 70's are gonna feel great....

Coffee is up....nice and fresh....

now where are those bacon and egg taco's........oh here ya are....you tasty little beast......little green sauce....and boom....yummy


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Captain Kirk!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Go Captain Kirk!


has he gone up yet....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m taking my medicine. Is that ok? Seriously. I’m always high. No reason not to be.
> 
> My drs work for me. We live in different medical worlds I guess. I’ve fired drs, never been fired.


Nope, we live in the same world but we are different patients. With your level of pain, driving for an hour or so and what it takes to see a doctor I'd be shocked if you weren't smoked up. I'd look at it as a pain adjunct to keep you from having to take stronger medication. It is understandable and reasonable for the level of pain and pathology you exhibit.

I'm going to a tele-health appointment and I'm healthier than I've been in ages and out of chronic, debilitating pain. So to show up for a biannual exam faded it would be looked at differently. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> has he gone up yet....


Not yet


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, distract from the elephant in the room


Lizards, not elephants


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, we live in the same world but we are different patients. With your level of pain, driving for an hour or so and what it takes to see a doctor I'd be shocked if you weren't smoked up. I'd look at it as a pain adjunct to keep you from having to taking stronger medication. It is understandable and reasonable for the level of pain and pathology you exhibit.
> 
> I'm going to a tele-health appointment and I'm healthier than I've been in ages and out of chronic, debilitating pain. So to show up for a biannual exam faded it would be looked at differently. That's all I'm saying.


Now that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, distract from the elephant in the room


Wha'd I miss?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lizards, not elephants


Wait, the elephants are lizard people? Oh shit my tinfoil hat is too small for this..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet


would be cool if he took a little of lenoard nemoy ashes up as well.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it's like that here too, and I am waiting on one stupid thing before I can look in earnest at actual properties. Calling some agents monday to see if anyone sounds reasonable.
> It is volatile, but I have a property in that market too, so hope it works out.


Hope you find a good agent. I found it really stressful dealing with that shit and I was only selling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wha'd I miss?


actually nothing: I was reading this while skyping with my daughter and I wrote the elephant comment here instead of to her in skype. 
Figgered I'd just let it hang silently til annie had to note it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> actually nothing: I was reading this while skyping with my daughter and I wrote the elephant comment here instead of to her in skype.
> Figgered I'd just let it hang silently til annie had to note it


I thought it fit perfectly!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> actually nothing: I was reading this while skyping with my daughter and I wrote the elephant comment here instead of to her in skype.
> Figgered I'd just let it hang silently til annie had to note it


and here I thought I was missing some good drama.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hope you find a good agent. I found it really stressful dealing with that shit and I was only selling.


Yeah, I do too, I am excited to finally get my grow room the way I want it, and make a play area for the dogs, bwahaha. Luckily selling it is not too stressful since I am gonna just junk it as is to the highest bidder and not care too much. Current offers are already within my budget plans...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Real winter doesn't usually start until January here.


And you still get four months of it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And you still get four months of it.


The cold builds character...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And you still get four months of it.


Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> and here I thought I was missing some good drama.


actually you are just not W&B, she's dealing with some crap about her thesis


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The cold builds character...


Izzat like "puts hair on your chest"?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> actually you are just not W&B, she's dealing with some crap about her thesis


Hopefully it is not Professor/Advisor drama... wish her luck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I do too, I am excited to finally get my grow room the way I want it, and make a play area for the dogs, bwahaha. Luckily selling it is not too stressful since I am gonna just junk it as is to the highest bidder and not care too much. Current offers are already within my budget plans...


You're not staging it? Sorry if I'm poking my nose in. You're definitely leaving money on the table.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hopefully it is not Professor/Advisor drama... wish her luck


It is


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat like "puts hair on your chest"?


No, it was a way of saying we all "build" ourselves a few extra pounds, and add them to our "character" because holidays and lazy cold days... but yours is probably better


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

T-15 minutes 
Gooooo James T.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It is


Make it better, that's what dads are for.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, it was a way of saying we all "build" ourselves a few extra pounds, and add them to our "character" because holidays and lazy cold days... but yours is probably better


Dunno if it's universal for all males; it was something my dad and uncles would say to we boys when facing adversity or unpleasantness


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not staging it? Sorry if I'm poking my nose in. You're definitely leaving money on the table.


Too much time and money. Turn of the century wooden house in a swamp. Needs a lot of work. Not worth my back and stress. I am leaving a lot of money on the table, but I want to get the hell out.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if it's universal for all males; it was something my dad and uncles would say to we boys when facing adversity or unpleasantness


I was making a really bad joke...
I have heard that phrase, but as a daughter raised by a mom, it wasn't used much here, lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Too much time and money. Turn of the century wooden house in a swamp. Needs a lot of work. Not worth my back and stress. I am leaving a lot of money on the table, but I want to get the hell out.


and sometimes that is worth more than money and more important


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was making a really bad joke...
> I have heard that phrase, but as a daughter raised by a mom, it wasn't used much here, lol.


I'd hope not


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if it's universal for all males; it was something my dad and uncles would say to we boys when facing adversity or unpleasantness


Same here.
I died once as a kid & Dad made me walk it off.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here.
> I died once as a kid & Dad made me walk it off.


Great white north walker? Or Great white walker of the north?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if it's universal for all males; it was something my dad and uncles would say to we boys when facing adversity or unpleasantness


Not only males. Also got the whitens your hair and curls your teeth.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Gooooooo Kirk!


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here.
> I died once as a kid & Dad made me walk it off.


Rub some dirt on it!
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rub some dirt on it!
> Mornin.


I got that one!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Yay for Capt. Astronaut Kirk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Great white north walker? Or Great white walker of the north?


I'd go with "walker of the north".
But hunting those mountains that keep getting taller & steeper is rough on the body.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if it's universal for all males; it was something my dad and uncles would say to we boys when facing adversity or unpleasantness


I remember hearing “puts hair on your saddlehorn”.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

i can see a call from Elon now.......hey Kirk how would like to go to space for 3 days?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got that one!


And do you want something to cry about.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd go with "walker of the north".
> But hunting those mountains that keep getting taller & steeper is rough on the body.


When Walker of the North retires, but still keeps a ski lodge.. sounds like the life. And if anyone gives you shit, call up the old army! Perfect..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rub some dirt on it!
> Mornin.


Windex!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And do you want something to cry about.


That was a popular one as was my father's, "Take it like a man!" comment.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And do you want something to cry about.


I've said that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And do you want something to cry about.


boy what a reminder of my early years out here in the country......

course my smart ass would say "i can run quicker scared than you can mad"

and the race was on.......


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Oct 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> boy what a reminder of my early years out here in the country......
> 
> course my smart ass would say "i can run quicker scared than you can mad"
> 
> and the race was on.......


When I picked a switch that was too thin, my grandma would break it over my ass and make me go pick a real one haha.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've said that.


That one kinda bugged me as a kid. How is hitting going to make anything better. 

It was a bluff anyway, I never got hit.. probably should have a few times lol.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That one kinda bugged me as a kid. How is hitting going to make anything better.
> 
> It was a bluff anyway, I never got hit.. probably should have a few times lol.


Getting my ass beat as a kid taught me two things. How to take an ass whooping, and how to avoid one. The latter came much, much later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Getting my ass beat as a kid taught me two things. How to take an ass whooping, and how to avoid one. The latter came much, much later.


Probably shouldn't have used the laugh emoji on getting your ass whooped. I had two older siblings, one who was a colossal fuck up, so I looked like an angel compared to them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> When I picked a switch that was too thin, my grandma would break it over my ass and make me go pick a real one haha.


my grandmother would hand me the knife and watch me cut it, then i would have to bring it to her, she would tell me to sit down while she widdled the stick down a little....then look at me with a stern face and say "what did you say" while tappin the switch on her leg......she wasn't the kind of woman to mess with.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> my grandmother would hand me the knife and watch me cut it, then i would have to bring it to her, she would tell me to sit down while she widdled the stick down a little....then look at me with a stern face and say "what did you say" while tappin the switch on her leg......she wasn't the kind of woman to mess with.....


That's psychological torture and child abuse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

whoop got a mad face from LG......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's psychological torture and child abuse.


lets put it this way......she woop out of the penatentary(sp)....as you can see i'm not there now.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> whoop got a mad face from LG......


I just don't understand how she could treat someone she cared about like that.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

Spare the rod spoil the child. I think there are numerous kids that a timeout means nothing to them. I do not condone beating kids, a quick pop on the butt is OK by me.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spare the rod spoil the child. I think there are numerous kids that a timeout means nothing to them. I do not condone beating kids, a quick pop on the butt is OK by me.


And here I thought that was a warning against artificial insemination.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spare the rod spoil the child. I think there are numerous kids that a timeout means nothing to them. I do not condone beating kids, a quick pop on the butt is OK by me.


I'm not entirely against corporal punishment. A grownup using a weapon on a child is abuse and making them get the weapon that's about to be used on them is torture.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just don't understand how she could treat someone she cared about like that.


keep in mind i was just adopted not to long before, and she was an old slavic lady and she had her rules which i had to follow, course most of the time i didn't so that when those things happened.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just don't understand how she could treat someone she cared about like that.


honestly that wasn't the worst i've been through......i've been through a hell of a lot worse while i was in foster care....if u could call it that at that time...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That one kinda bugged me as a kid. How is hitting going to make anything better.
> 
> It was a bluff anyway, *I never got hit..* probably should have a few times lol.


Same here, the threat of being a disappointment was all that was needed. That glare... I still dream of it and wake in a cold sweat sometimes...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> honestly that wasn't the worst i've been through......i've been through a hell of a lot worse while i was in foster care....if u could call it that at that time...


Sorry budman, that's rough


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spare the rod spoil the child. I think there are numerous kids that a timeout means nothing to them. I do not condone beating kids, a quick pop on the butt is OK by me.


Reboot their thinking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's psychological torture and child abuse.


But I betcha he hair on his chest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reboot their thinking.


I like your glass of cold water idea!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry budman, that's rough


thanks sweets, appreciate it........


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your glass of cold water idea!


A swat on the tush only works while they are in diapers. Negative reinforcement has to be immediate and very severe to actually work. It worked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Same here, the threat of being a disappointment was all that was needed. That glare... I still dream of it and wake in a cold sweat sometimes...


lol I hear that! I was scared of my mom too. I learned very young that I had my dad wrapped around my finger lol he should have kept his cards closer;


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A swat on the tush only works while they are in diapers. Negative reinforcement has to be immediate and very severe to actually work. It worked.


And no long lasting effects.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I hear that! I was scared of my mom too. I learned very young that I had my dad wrapped around my finger lol he should have kept his cards closer;


I only had one side to play, so I had to get in really good with the glare maker.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I only had one side to play, so I had to get in really good with the glare maker.


You and your mom were tight tho right? I almost feel bad about it now 'cause it was manipulative... any time I wanted to do something that needed permission or money I would go to my dad and tell him that mom said go ask you... and he almost always said yes.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And no long lasting effects.


The fact they all got educated enough to make it on their own informs me there were beneficial, lasting effects.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I got "Wait till your dad comes home." My mom slapped my face once, it shocked me.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and your mom were tight tho right? I almost feel bad about it now 'cause it was manipulative... any time I wanted to do something that needed permission or money I would go to my dad and tell him that mom said go ask you... and he almost always said yes.


My brother was such a horrible little Tasmanian devil. so I was given a long leash, and mostly used it to go outside into the yard and read. I was calm and quiet, and never did much to earn her ire. I was very manipulative though... >.<


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and your mom were tight tho right? I almost feel bad about it now 'cause it was manipulative... any time I wanted to do something that needed permission or money I would go to my dad and tell him that mom said go ask you... and he almost always said yes.


Noted....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I got "Wait till your dad comes home." My mom slapped my face once, it shocked me.


My 17 y/o got it across the face once. She then doubled up her fist and drew back to punch me. I swept her legs out from under her and suggested she stay down. When she started to get up I put my sneaker in the middle of her back and had a discussion with her about her behavior.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My 17 y/o got it across the face once. She then doubled up her fist and drew back to punch me. I swept her legs out from under her and suggested she stay down. When she started to get up I put my sneaker in the middle of her back and had a discussion with her about her behavior.


I took a ketchup bottle to the forehead. From across the room


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I took a ketchup bottle to the forehead. From across the room


What did you do to earn that?


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

My wife learned how to protect herself by an ex Green Beret, not a good idea to mess with her. I learned to box from a state champion golden gloves boxer, the lessons were over when a pulled punch I did sent him to his knees.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do to earn that?


By being a jackass teenager that was being cool in front of some girls........what else would it have been? LOL my mom wasn't happy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Noted....


Your little girl will have you wrapped around her finger too.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

^^^^ My previous post.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> My wife learned how to protect herself by an ex Green Beret, not a good idea to mess with her. I learned to box from a state champion golden gloves boxer, the lessons were over when a pulled punch I did sent him to his knees.


Mine spit in my face when I found her in her room naked with her 32 y/o meth dealing boyfriend. I was pretty proud I merely slapped her and put her on the floor while we talked it out. So there was no violence.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine spit in my face when I found her in her room naked with her 32 y/o meth dealing boyfriend. I was pretty proud I merely slapped her and put her on the floor while we talked it out. So there was no violence.


I don't want to think of the evil that would come out of me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

@Rsawr did you know about this? 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/superman-sexuality-bisexual-1.6207503


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your little girl will have you wrapped around her finger too.


Most likely true


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't want to think of the evil that would come out of me.


My husband was a deputy sheriff and was dressed for work when he heard the ruckus and came upstairs to investigate. I thought he was going to shoot the asshole.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Most likely true


It happened immediately.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I called my daughter Pooh Bear when she was little, when she got old enough she got a Pooh tattoo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My husband was a deputy sheriff and was dressed for work when he heard the ruckus and came upstairs to investigate. I thought he was going to shoot the asshole.


I might have. That's some restraint I hope I have. I'm not looking forward to dating.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2021)

I never got physically abused. But I sure wish they had balanced a little with the mental abuse.

Instead, as a child, I was yelled at for breathing too loud, or chewing too loud. And any time I showed interest in a subject, I was discouraged and told how difficult it would be

No one ever told me how proud of me they were. Or that I did a really good job. Instead, I was always told how I could have done better, or shown the flaws in my work.

So I gave up on life, and throughout my later teens I strove for mediocrity.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I might have. That's some restraint I hope I have. I'm not looking forward to dating.


It's rough; but if you've done a good job and they have their heads on straight the anticipation was the worst of it. I have twin girls, one married her HS sweetheart, the other is still single. In HS their male friends were all nerdy and less interested in sex than we were at that age


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I always got "Your brother or sister did ..." I wasn't either of them, luckily.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I never got physically abused. But I sure wish they had balanced a little with the mental abuse.
> 
> Instead, as a child, I was yelled at for breathing too loud, or chewing too loud. And any time I showed interest in a subject, I was discouraged and told how difficult it would be
> 
> ...


 we're proud of you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's rough; but if you've done a good job and they have their heads on straight the anticipation was the worst of it. I have twin girls, one married her HS sweetheart, the other is still single. In HS their male friends were all nerdy and less interested in sex than we were at that age


I'm actually worried about her being to nice and trusting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm actually worried about her being to nice and trusting.


Boys only want one thing was constantly drilled into me growing up.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm actually worried about her being to nice and trusting.


Ask her mom what she thinks. She's running the Sugar & Spice routine on you. We are somewhat impervious to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boys only want one thing was constantly drilled into me growing up.


I was told that and it was very confusing to me. I mostly hung with the guys because I liked surfing, basketball, baseball, chess, and playing in the ditch. So what did I have to give up? As long as it wasn't playing in the ditch I was good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ask her mom what she thinks. She's running the Sugar & Spice routine on you. We are somewhat impervious to it.


Nah, it's something we've been talking about. The girl doesn't have any mean in her.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I made it clear to my daughter that if she got pregnant that we weren't going to raise her kid, that would be her responsibility.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nah, it's something we've been talking about. The girl doesn't have any mean in her.


Her brother on the other hand is going to be a handful. He's got the attitude lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boys only want one thing was constantly drilled into me growing up.


I've been chased out of the house and down the road


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nah, it's something we've been talking about. The girl doesn't have any mean in her.


My ex started the girls on birthcontrol around 15; they didn't need it til 18. You should consider that just cause she is so sweet


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex started the girls on birthcontrol around 15; they didn't need it til 18. You should consider that just cause she is so sweet


I'm not as worried about pregnancy as much as just being bullied or taken advantage of in anyway.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex started the girls on birthcontrol around 15; they didn't need it til 18. You should consider that just cause she is so sweet


I say this because if she is so trusting and doesn't recognise guile she could get into situations


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I say this because if she is so trusting and doesn't recognise guile she could get into situations


Yeah, she's got that. 



Where's the owners manual damn it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was told that and it was very confusing to me. I mostly hung with the guys because I liked surfing, basketball, baseball, chess, and playing in the ditch. So what did I have to give up? As long as it wasn't playing in the ditch I was good.


helicopter parents give you trust issues lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Could have burned one this am.......carpenters never showed! Fucking friends lol probably drop tools off later for tomorrow. Only because I'm gonna burn one now


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Could have burned one this am......


i should have this morning as well....been a weird day already here at the shop


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr did you know about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! It's cute. There are way better gay comics....


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no worries....just tell me how those alien lizard people are doing....ok


They weren't there anymore. They seem to have been replaced by small gray aliens with big black eyes. My butthole didn't seem right after my visit with them. I think they may have installed an alien death ray in there somehow. I'll try to keep you updated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup! It's cute. There are way better gay comics....


I'm probably an outlier but I'm not sure how I feel about gayifying old trationally straight characters unless it's part of canon. I'd almost rather see new strong characters introduced who happen to be gay or bi.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> They weren't there anymore. They seem to have been replaced by small gray aliens with big black eyes. My butthole didn't seem right after my visit with them. I think they may have installed an alien death ray in there somehow. I'll try to keep you updated.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I was hoping for a South Park video............................................but that's ok


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> They weren't there anymore. They seem to have been replaced by small gray aliens with big black eyes. My butthole didn't seem right after my visit with them. I think they may have installed an alien death ray in there somehow. I'll try to keep you updated.


good to see ya around man.......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm probably an outlier but I'm not sure how I feel about gayifying old trationally straight characters unless it's part of canon. I'd almost rather see new strong characters introduced who happen to be gay or bi.


I think exactly the same way... show me new progress, not band aid solutions...


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm probably an outlier but I'm not sure how I feel about gayifying old trationally straight characters unless it's part of canon. I'd almost rather see new strong characters introduced who happen to be gay or bi.


Agreed. I wasn't going to go there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I was hoping for a South Park video............................................but that's ok



Lawrence Gowan does not care for South Park.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think exactly the same way... show me new progress, not band aid solutions...


They must change with the culture. Not many of us straight Linda Carter fantasizes buying super hero merchandise anymore. 

A good laugh to all. I got a needed one. TY.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm probably an outlier but I'm not sure how I feel about gayifying old trationally straight characters unless it's part of canon. I'd almost rather see new strong characters introduced who happen to be gay or bi.


I originally thought the same. But it's his son. So I can see that working.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

ok you guys made me looks.....this is from DC








LGBT


The abbreviation LGBT stands for lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender - the term serves as a self-designation that represents all to whom it refers. There are several other letters that are sometimes added to the acronym, including 'A' for asexual, 'Q' for queer, and others. It is a common...




dc.fandom.com


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I originally thought the same. But it's his son. So I can see that working.


It's an interesting idea. I wonder if this sexuality reveal will survive the next reboot that happens, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's an interesting idea. I wonder if this sexuality reveal will survive the next reboot that happens, lol


Well I'm sure many can relate to that..... he's got a big tough dad but likes guys and you get the idea.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Are you guys talking about cartoons?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

it seems so laboured to me. I unconvinced that this isn't more of an attempt at grabbing headlines than to appealing to and be inclusive to gay people. Stranger things did an exceptional job at introducing a gay character. She broke russian code, spoke multiple languages, was brave and had a great sense of humor. And we learned she was gay when Steve hit on her. It was who she was but not necessarily what she was and they didn't lean on it much after the fact.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you guys talking about cartoons?


Gay comic characters lol. W&B has been a wild ride today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

people are playing squid game in the Toronto subway. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448366643499999238


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)

gotta love hawking......this got me rolling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2021)

Things that make you go fuck it lets smoke


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it seems so laboured to me. I unconvinced that this isn't more of an attempt at grabbing headlines than to appealing to and be inclusive to gay people. Stranger things did an exceptional job at introducing a gay character. She broke russian code, spoke multiple languages, was brave and had a great sense of humor. And we learned she was gay when Steve hit on her. It was who she was but not necessarily what she was and they didn't lean on it much after the fact.


I think playboy was trying to "grab the headlines". There's other magazines for that. It doesn't bother me one way or the other. But a comic is what people read to bring themselves into a world they want, not what they are stuck in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

X-ray, ultrasound and blood work and start taking otezla…

where’s that joint.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think playboy was trying to "grab the headlines". There's other magazines for that. It doesn't bother me one way or the other. But a comic is what people read to bring themselves into a world they want, not what they are stuck in.


You're a lot deeper than you let on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> X-ray, ultrasound and blood work and start taking otezla…
> 
> where’s that joint.


Didn't stop for the budder I guess.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't stop for the budder I guess.


Shhhhhh I wish


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a lot deeper than you let on.


Maybe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe


You showed your squishy side today. No take backs.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> X-ray, ultrasound and blood work and start taking otezla…
> 
> where’s that joint.


That trip had to be hell. How are you feeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That trip had to be hell. How are you feeling?


She's still in traffic


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 13, 2021)

It’s 4.20 somewhere !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 13, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s 4.20 somewhere !


Here is to double bypasses lard fried heaven. Following endless bowls of blonde hash from Bohdi.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That trip had to be hell. How are you feeling?


Just got home. Had to go by myself and sit in Tampa rush hour. I’m not too happy babe.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 13, 2021)

Love you guys  . Only took me eleven hours to catch up . Spaghetti for me here tonight and it’s 4:20 somewhere

One of my favorite episodes


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 13, 2021)

Holy shit, @Metasynth and the rest of you hikers! I get it now!
Friends and what looks like fire


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2021)

Tying a tug of war toy to one dog and then telling the other to go fetch is the funniest shit...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Holy shit, @Metasynth and the rest of you hikers! I get it now!
> Friends and what looks like fire
> View attachment 5009062View attachment 5009063View attachment 5009064View attachment 5009065


Yeah, the narrows are a dope spot. Utah has a lot more to offer than just Mormons…lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Tying a tug of war toy to one dog and then telling the other to go fetch is the funniest shit...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Just got home. Had to go by myself and sit in Tampa rush hour. I’m not too happy babe.
> View attachment 5008998


Ugh, so sorry. I hope you have dabs and that they help.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine spit in my face when I found her in her room naked with her 32 y/o meth dealing boyfriend. I was pretty proud I merely slapped her and put her on the floor while we talked it out. So there was no violence.


I admire your restraint.

I don't have it - I'm afraid I would have taken it to the logical end.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I made it clear to my daughter that if she got pregnant that we weren't going to raise her kid, that would be her responsibility.


We've got half a dozen grandparent friends raising their children's kids.
It's a crap shoot.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning, up early, heading into LA.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, up early, heading into LA.


Be Safe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, up early, heading into LA.


What's going on in LA fun or work related?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, up early, heading into LA.


Beat LA!
Beat LA!
Beat LA!
























Beat LA!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Morning






Another nice day.....in the basement.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


Mmmm I need more coffee.


Paul Drake said:


> Be Safe


At least I’m not driving. With your pain and level of disability I don’t know how you did that, hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's going on in LA fun or work related?


Picking up an engine


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Picking up an engine


Get a super charger too


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Get a super charger too


Thanks, but no thanks. It’s a 96 Accord, no supercharger, just a Japanese engine


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> At least I’m not driving. With your pain and level of disability I don’t know how you did that, hun.


I don’t know either.

Getting hip injection today and asked Barbie if she was driving me. “If you need me to”. UM YES


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. It’s a 96 Accord, no supercharger, just a Japanese engine


LOL I'm kidding. Guess you really like the car? Had it for a while?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Picking up an engine


New or used?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> They weren't there anymore. They seem to have been replaced by small gray aliens with big black eyes. My butthole didn't seem right after my visit with them. I think they may have installed an alien death ray in there somehow. I'll try to keep you updated.




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm kidding. Guess you really like the car? Had it for a while?


Just flipping it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> New or used?


Japanese engines have anywhere from 35k to 50k on them. So used


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Japanese engines have anywhere from 35k to 50k on them. So used


When I had my Toyota pu I always said when I need a motor that's what I'd do. Never needed a new motor........my buddy has it down the road, it's still running strong. It's amazing what a 22re can go through and it doesn't care. Near bulletproof


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning stupid Thursday, should be Friday.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> When I had my Toyota pu I always said when I need a motor that's what I'd do. Never needed a new motor........my buddy has it down the road, it's still running strong. It's amazing what a 22re can go through and it doesn't care. Near bulletproof


The original engine had over 350,000 when it finally died. They are nice cars. I'm not sure how the newer ones will hold up. So far I'm very underwhelmed with the underpowered battery. I'm also unhappy with the low quality of their leather seats. My 2010 looked brand new when it was totaled in 2018. The driver's seat on the 2018 looks inordinately worn for very low miles. So Honda replaced it. Which reminds me I was going to trade it but now is not a good time so I need to order some seat covers.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning stupid Thursday, should be Friday.


I agree. I'd prefer driving into LA during Friday morning light.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.  
How goes it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Can’t find my disposable vape so I just rolled a joint and ended up eating it as it came apart after it got stuck to my lip.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I agree. I'd prefer driving into LA during Friday morning light.


Has California fully returned to work? I've noticed it's been a lot heavier here since September. 



Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.
> How goes it?


I'd give you a better answer tomorrow when it's Friday. Our weekend plans fell apart yesterday so I have a free weekend coming with no plans on either day. Might pull the barbecue out and hang out outside if this weather holds.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd give you a better answer tomorrow when it's Friday. Our weekend plans fell apart yesterday so I have a free weekend coming with no plans on either day. Might pull the barbecue out and hang out outside if this weather holds.


Boo, what happened? That's annoying...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Boo, what happened? That's annoying...


Friends we were going to see had to put their cat to sleep yesterday so they cancelled.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Boo, what happened? That's annoying...


^^^ what she said



Laughing Grass said:


> Friends we were going to see had to put their cat to sleep yesterday so they cancelled.


Boo, that's no good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^ what she said
> 
> 
> Boo, that's no good


I didn't even know they had a cat, they didn't have it when we were there in 2019


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't even know they had a cat, they didn't have it when we were there in 2019


Aww their pandemic buddy. Poor guys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Pulling electrical wire in the basement and my watch just vibrated....Haha almost crapped myself! Fuck you watch! Thought you guys might get a laugh from that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pulling electrical wire in the basement and my watch just vibrated....Haha almost crapped myself! Fuck you watch! Thought you guys might get a laugh from that


You ever grab a cable and pretend you're being electrocuted to freak someone out? That's always fun!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever grab a cable and pretend you're being electrocuted to freak someone out? That's always fun!


Oh yeah that's always a good one! 

I've been zapped before it's not always a good ride. Your welder always let's you know you forgot the ground clamp lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

@shrxhky420 where's the alien gif  
Listen to Rob Zombie - Well, Everybody’s Fucking In A U.F.O. by Piment on #SoundCloud








Rob Zombie - Well, Everybody’s Fucking In A U.F.O.


Plusieur artiste pour faire de saite playliste se quel est!




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah that's always a good one!
> 
> I've been zapped before it's not always a good ride. Your welder always let's you know you forgot the ground clamp lol


Aren't welders a lot more power than you have in your house? I've only been shocked by a wall outlet and a 9 volt battery on my tongue when I was a kid... just low power stuff that tingles and scares you more than hurts. 

When we were making my room I did it to my dad, I was 100% sure it wasn't live. He was so mad at me lol. Good times!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Morning all.....hows everyone doing this fine morning....

woke up to a nice 68F this morning nice and cool, course we did get 3 to 4in of rain last night, eastern counties...8 to 10" good love a good storm....me and the wife sat out and watched the light show till it started....high today 86F.....tomorrow are temps drop 15 degrees this weekend high's in the mid to lower 70's

welp made a fresh batch of coffee....if ya need a warm up....there ya go......

gotta love a good neighbor.....they made puffy taco's this morning....course it cost $8 for 2.....but they're oh so good.....props to ya Mrs Perez......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your welder always let's you know you forgot the ground clamp lol



been there, couldn't walking for a week, cause my legs wouldn't just work right...hmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Never electrocuted myself, but I swear every winter some static shock demon haunts my every step...


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

39 this morning, I might just have to turn on the heater. Supposed to make it to 79 this afternoon. Taking the car in to get the paint fixed.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Aren't welders a lot more power than you have in your house? I've only been shocked by a wall outlet and a 9 volt battery on my tongue when I was a kid... just low power stuff that tingles and scares you more than hurts.
> 
> When we were making my room I did it to my dad, I was 100% sure it wasn't live. He was so mad at me lol. Good times!


Yeah, it can be a lot more. Puts some hair on your chest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Never electrocuted myself, but I swear every winter some static shock demon haunts my every step...


It's never too late!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it can be a lot more. Puts some hair on your chest


and some pep in your step as well


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's never too late!
> 
> View attachment 5009444


I have literally never done the 9 volt thing... o.o coward I am.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have literally never done the 9 volt thing... o.o coward I am.


hey gotta test those smoke alarms


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey gotta test those smoke alarms


They have a test button nowadays, it beeps when I push it, without using my flesh as a part of the circuit o.o


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They have a test button nowadays, it beeps when I push it, without using my flesh as a part of the circuit o.o


but if the alarm is bad and the battery is good.......hmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have literally never done the 9 volt thing... o.o coward I am.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

eh if you really want to have some fun....get yourself a TANZ unit......great for pulled muscles in the back and legs, and one hell of a party favor


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5009452


K... be back in a few.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eh if you really want to have some fun....get yourself a TANZ unit......great for pulled muscles in the back and legs, and one hell of a party favor


Is that safe O.O


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that safe O.O


Yes that's what it's for.



















And sex parties.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> K... be back in a few.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> K... be back in a few.


Don't actually do it lol, it's not pleasant.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't actually do it lol, it's not pleasant.


Wasn't gonna. Like you guys could get me to do somethinG stupid like that... 
Who wants to watch me smoke 6 bowls and try to run an obstacle course?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Who wants to watch me smoke 6 bowls and try to run an obstacle course?


i'm in


and i'll even bring the camera....for science...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

@curious2garden no fruit for lunch today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm in
> 
> 
> and i'll even bring the camera....for science...js


Me


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden no fruit for lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 5009469


What's in the container? Gravy for dipping the veggies?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden no fruit for lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 5009469


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me


sounds like a plan....

speaking of...


how ya feeling today chica....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5009470


Blood glucose already feels low


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden no fruit for lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 5009469


I want lunch now... thanks.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Blood glucose already feels low


I have some candy in my cargo pants m'lady. *Pushes up glasses, centers fedora*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Blood glucose already feels low


may i suggest....grapes, an orange...or maybe an apple for desert.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Snickers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Snickers.


that works to


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want lunch now... thanks.


They bought lunch for everyone at my partner's work and she snuck one to me. 



BudmanTX said:


> may i suggest....grapes, an orange...or maybe an apple for desert.....


I don't think I can lol, Ate that whole chicken breast and a pound of veggies lol. I was just kidding on the blood glucose, I had a grapefruit for breakfast today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like a plan....
> 
> speaking of...
> 
> ...


So far so good. Not killing me riding but I just took a pain pill and smoked a joint.

Dr said are you stoned, in the surgical suite, I winked and gave a thumbs up. He’s a UF Gator, so that tell you something. Party university.

Said you have got to get this replaced now. He said it’s all mushed up watching the X-ray machine. Ok then.

Have r knee done on the 28th. Yes!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like a plan....
> 
> speaking of...
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So far so good. Not killing me riding but I just took a pain pill and smoked a joint.
> 
> Dr said are you stoned, in the surgical suite, I winked and gave a thumbs up. He’s a UF Gator, so that tell you something. Party university.
> 
> ...


28th of October? That's great news


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 28th of October? That's great news


Get my knee back a bit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

I have leftover BBQ chicken


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get my knee back a bit!


How long will you be in the hospital?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Is this any good tribe?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long will you be in the hospital?


Hip will be first. I have no idea. Gotta get with the surgeon first lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

I think my left knee was 4 days or so but that’s 15 years ago.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

I have yet to find plants that smell the way they are described online, I think the people describing them must be stoned or something. "Smells like a lemon in fresh grass clippings with a hint of chocolate."


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hip will be first. I have no idea. Gotta get with the surgeon first lol.


They're doing your hip before the 28th? lol I'm not even high


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have yet to find plants that smell the way they are described online, I think the people describing them must be stoned or something. "Smells like a lemon in fresh grass clippings with a hint of chocolate."


I never get any of the flavours that people use to describe different strains. 

I'd be shitty at marketing... Weed, it tastes like weed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks for asking


yw


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're doing your hip before the 28th? lol I'm not even high


No I’m having a r knee injection.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No I’m having a r knee injection.


oh bummer, I thought you were having the replacement.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh bummer, I thought you were having the replacement.


Not yet. Covid and all you know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet. Covid and all you know.


I misunderstood. I was excited for you thinking you were getting it sooner than you thought.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I misunderstood. I was excited for you thinking you were getting it sooner than you thought.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never get any of the flavours that people use to describe different strains.
> 
> I'd be shitty at marketing... Weed, it tastes like weed.


I just tasted some weed and it definitely has some citrus notes......


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never get any of the flavours that people use to describe different strains.
> 
> I'd be shitty at marketing... Weed, it tastes like weed.


Try finding a strain that smells like one you remember from your teens, I doubt I ever will.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Just tasted it again and maybe a little earthy undertones and a spiciness that just hangs for a moment


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never get any of the flavours that people use to describe different strains.
> 
> I'd be shitty at marketing... Weed, it tastes like weed.


and ya prolly won't js....

imo each strain is independent of another.......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just tasted it again and maybe a little earthy undertones and a spiciness that just hangs for a moment


You better smoke some more. You know. Just to check...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Friends we were going to see had to put their cat to sleep yesterday so they cancelled.


Boo, that's no good


Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden no fruit for lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 5009469


Good looking food, I’m planning on chicken too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and ya prolly won't js....
> 
> imo each strain is independent of another.......


I swear it can be more or less intense even with the same strain in separate pots in the same room.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You better smoke some more. You know. Just to check...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Fucking phones,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fucking phones,


 ditto


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fucking phones,


Did you get the new iphone yet?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I swear it can be more or less intense even with the same strain in separate pots in the same room.


yeah it can be....

i had a friend gift me some seeds a while ago, told me the strain, i'm like cool......crack two...put them in different pots, same medium.....and each one came out different than the other, structure, smell...the lot...and they were supposed to be the same......that got me thinking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Boo, that's no good
> 
> Good looking food, I’m planning on chicken too!


It's not as sad as I thought. It was a senior cat they adopted from the shelter. They bringing another older one home this weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it can be....
> 
> i had a friend gift me some seeds a while ago, told me the strain, i'm like cool......crack two...put them in different pots, same medium.....and each one came out different than the other, structure, smell...the lot...and they were supposed to be the same......that got me thinking


That can be dangerous


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

I need a nap. The hip is great!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That can be dangerous


it is, especially if i have a j in my mouth and my glasses on.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Well at least that is what they tell me all the time lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, especially if i have a j in my mouth and my glasses on.......


I know that look and so does the family


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well at least that is what they tell me all the time lol


my wife say the same to me, especially when i'm growing.......she'll look at me and say "wtf are you doing" course my smart ass.."playing "


----------



## bassman5420 (Oct 14, 2021)

Recently I have been wake-n-baking with some 1:1 CBD:THC oil I made. Seems 1-2 capsules is a nice way to get the day started indeed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Oct 14, 2021)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Getting married this weekend. Will definitely be getting my wake-n'-bake on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Getting married this weekend. Will definitely be getting my wake-n'-bake on.


run


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Getting married this weekend. Will definitely be getting my wake-n'-bake on.


Congratulations have the very best time


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> run


Is that how she caught you? Bear trap to stop you running?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

bassman5420 said:


> Recently I have been wake-n-baking with some 1:1 CBD:THC oil I made. Seems 1-2 capsules is a nice way to get the day started indeed.


Awesome sounds good



Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Getting married this weekend. Will definitely be getting my wake-n'-bake on.


Nice and congratulations


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m making like a shepherd yo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that how she caught you? Bear trap to stop you running?


Baited with Bud and Budweiser lol


----------



## bassman5420 (Oct 14, 2021)

About 10-11 years ago I got some trainwreck I referred to as "Mint Trainwreck". If I took a puff while getting a ride to work, it seemed every time I could barely open my eyes for about an hour lol. Would be interesting to grow some of that strain/pheno now a days and see how it was.


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> run


 Lmao.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

bassman5420 said:


> About 10-11 years ago I got some trainwreck I referred to as "Mint Trainwreck". If I took a puff while getting a ride to work, it seemed every time I could barely open my eyes for about an hour lol. Would be interesting to grow some of that strain/pheno now a days and see how it was.


Talk to the phenohunters


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Congratulations have the very best time


Thank you!


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Oct 14, 2021)

bassman5420 said:


> About 10-11 years ago I got some trainwreck I referred to as "Mint Trainwreck". If I took a puff while getting a ride to work, it seemed every time I could barely open my eyes for about an hour lol. Would be interesting to grow some of that strain/pheno now a days and see how it was.


About 20 years ago I was riding with my Uncles brother in law driving a backroad from town back to the house. He lit up some of his home grown Durban Poison and literally couldn't fight hard enough to keep my eyes open in the bright sun. We laughed so hard that we teared up so much he couldn't see the road. We went off the road, into the ditch, into the corn field and back onto the road. Made us laugh that much harder.

Good times, good memories.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that how she caught you? Bear trap to stop you running?


nope....it was brownies


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Lmao.


 i kid...congrats...friendly advice, remember this word "Duck".....js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope....it was brownies


Devilish she is lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Devilish she is lol


that she is...that night i went to a gallery opening, came back later than even, and there was a container full of home made chocalate(sp) brownies


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m taking my medicine. Is that ok? Seriously. I’m always high. No reason not to be.
> 
> My drs work for me. We live in different medical worlds I guess. I’ve fired drs, never been fired.


I have been "fired" from a doctor....My last pm doctor. I told him I smoked mj and then he spazzed out because i had it in my system. I was like, that shouldn't be a surprise...I told you in writing on my 1st visit. 

Which is why I now drive a 2 hour round trip every month to see one that doesn't care about weed. He just injected my shoulder again this morning. He does lab drug test me every month though. 

I can barely walk from all the driveway work, and I am headed back out for a few hours...Rain and cold coming!! Fresh dabs and a fresh lidocaine patch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been "fired" from a doctor....My last pm doctor. I told him I smoked mj and then he spazzed out because i had it in my system. I was like, that shouldn't be a surprise...I told you in writing on my 1st visit.
> 
> Which is why I now drive a 2 hour round trip every month to see one that doesn't care about weed. He just injected my shoulder again this morning. He does lab drug test me every month though.
> 
> I can barely walk from all the driveway work, and I am headed back out for a few hours...Rain and cold coming!! Fresh dabs and a fresh lidocaine patch.


I fired my doctor once. Totally lost it, screaming profanities at him in the reception, slamming doors as hard as I could. I was a little disappointed that the door didn't break when I left.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fired my doctor once. Totally lost it, screaming profanities at him in the reception, slamming doors as hard as I could. I was a little disappointed that the door didn't break when I left.


Is this a usual reaction with you? I could totally see it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is this a usual reaction with you? I could totally see it.


lol no only when I'm pushed to my limit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have been "fired" from a doctor....My last pm doctor. I told him I smoked mj and then he spazzed out because i had it in my system. I was like, that shouldn't be a surprise...I told you in writing on my 1st visit.
> 
> Which is why I now drive a 2 hour round trip every month to see one that doesn't care about weed. He just injected my shoulder again this morning. He does lab drug test me every month though.
> 
> I can barely walk from all the driveway work, and I am headed back out for a few hours...Rain and cold coming!! Fresh dabs and a fresh lidocaine patch.


Where the hell is that helper at you did let him out of the garage after he painted the porch??? Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no only when I'm pushed to my limit.


I can see it now........I'm 4'8.5"! Point! Five!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fired my doctor once. Totally lost it, screaming profanities at him in the reception, slamming doors as hard as I could. I was a little disappointed that the door didn't break when I left.


 But, but, but you're Canadian!!! They don't do stuff like that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

I didn't say it OH did I want to he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can see it now........I'm 4'8.5"! Point! Five!


Are you mocking me? It feels like you're mocking me. 

I'm not that short lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh angry face


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you mocking me? It feels like you're mocking me.
> 
> I'm not that short lol.


.75?


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sleepwalking?


I hope so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> But, but, but you're Canadian!!! They don't do stuff like that


I wasn't being mean or wrong.



DarkWeb said:


> .75?


.9 150cm


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wasn't being mean or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> .9 150cm


My short skis are 160


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not that short lol.


You aren't that tall.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

LG is gonna yell at you guys if you keep reminding her that she is short...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> LG is gonna yell at you guys if you keep reminding her that she is short...


It's vertically challenged!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5009573


Being short is more fun, and you get to make your tall friends do stuff for you! Embrace it :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5009573




Hehe I'm kidding


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

One minute!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Go!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Being short is more fun, and you get to make your tall friends do stuff for you! Embrace it :]


We tell ourselves things like that but it sucks living in a world of giants


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We tell ourselves things like that but it sucks living in a world of giants


 really? Do you actually find trouble you can't solve with a step stool?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> really? Do you actually find trouble you can't solve with a step stool?


Reaching things doesn't really bother me. I have step ladders all over the place and I've mastered climbing on shopping carts to get to the top shelf... I never ask for help with that. It's clothes, cars, patronizing dickheads and being around tall women with normal body proportions.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reaching things doesn't really bother me. I have step ladders all over the place and I've mastered climbing on shopping carts to get to the top shelf... I never ask for help with that. It's clothes, cars, patronizing dickheads and being around tall women with normal body proportions.


I mean you are female, so the dickheads wouldn't decrease if you were taller, sorry to say. But I hear you on clothes. I wear men's and boy's >.<


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reaching things doesn't really bother me. I have step ladders all over the place and I've mastered climbing on shopping carts to get to the top shelf... I never ask for help with that. It's clothes, cars, patronizing dickheads and being around tall women with normal body proportions.


Patronizing dickheads? Do they stand there and chuckle? Some people are nice. If you couldn't open a jar would you be mad if someone asked to help?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Patronizing dickheads? Do they stand there and chuckle? Some people are nice. If you couldn't open a jar would you be mad if someone asked to help?


No it's people who make a production by crouching or leaning over to talk to you or think they have the right to pick you up because you're light. I can't count how many times someone behind me has picked me up against my will... it's like seriously, WTF is wrong with you. I don't mind taking help if I ask for it, but don't assume I can't do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Hope that person lets that plant finish.......she's not bad looking....fingers crossed


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it's people who make a production by crouching or leaning over to talk to you or think they have the right to pick you up because you're light. I can't count how many times someone behind me has picked me up against my will... it's like seriously, WTF is wrong with you. I don't mind taking help if I ask for it, but don't assume I can't do it.


Yeah, that does suck, and it happens a lot in crowded places, and concerts... One of the reasons I am so crowd-phobic.. you ever slapped a condescending head pat out of the air?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We tell ourselves things like that but it sucks living in a world of giants


My daughter-in-law is maybe at most 5 foot ok we will give her 5'2 my son 6'6 land of giants lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it's people who make a production by crouching or leaning over to talk to you or think they have the right to pick you up because you're light. I can't count how many times someone behind me has picked me up against my will... it's like seriously, WTF is wrong with you. I don't mind taking help if I ask for it, but don't assume I can't do it.


No shit really? I would never think of doing something like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean you are female, so the dickheads wouldn't decrease if you were taller, sorry to say. But I hear you on clothes. I wear men's and boy's >.<


 I buy jeans at forever 21 lol.



Rsawr said:


> Yeah, that does suck, and it happens a lot in crowded places, and concerts... One of the reasons I am so crowd-phobic.. you ever slapped a condescending head pat out of the air?


Not that I recall, my bodyguard is pretty confrontational lol. Mixed gyms were the absolute worst. I just wanted to listen to my music and be left alone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh I would have paid some serious coin to see someone do that to my mother lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I buy jeans at forever 21 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I recall, my *bodyguard* *is pretty confrontational* lol. Mixed gyms were the absolute worst. I just wanted to listen to my music and be left alone.


LOL and you try to break doors!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No shit really? I would never think of doing something like that.


'cause you're not a dickhead, normal people don't do that.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL and you try to break doors!


Her bodyguard…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL and you try to break doors!


*Unsuccessfully.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Her bodyguard…
> 
> View attachment 5009636


Needs tats and more lean muscle.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Her bodyguard…
> 
> View attachment 5009636


Just don't call her LGs girlfriend or you might get beat up...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5009656


Is that you?

Ugly neighbor pfft!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

Oops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that you?
> 
> Ugly neighbor pfft!


Oh that was quick!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oops


nobody else seems to have seen it. 

your secret is safe with me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> nobody else seems to have seen it.
> 
> your secret is safe with me.


Did you save it too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

I think they may have seen it too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you save it too


No, don't even joke about that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

And poof it gone


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, don't even joke about that.


I'm kidding........he could be family...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oldie but a goodie
> View attachment 5009672


You two are adorable!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You two are adorable!


Yeah I saw that


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

There. Now y’all have a reference point. And trust me, I live in LA county, I am most definitely the “ugly neighbor”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> There. Now y’all have a reference point. And trust me, I live in LA county, I am most definitely the “ugly neighbor”


You had me thinking that I messed up my tablet went to put a heart on it and oops sorry we have ran into a problem pops up what the what just happened to it lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2021)

Missed my bedtime post last night, passed the hell out after work. 

Finally here for the weekend, rolling my first j since clocking out. Company shoe sales FTW my feet don't hurt nearly as much today. 

This is going to be a FAT joint.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I live in LA county, I am most definitely the “ugly neighbor”


I've seen some things in LA county, that is the only word I can describe them with.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've seen some things in LA county, that is the only word I can describe them with.


Yeah, it’s a fuckin freak show out here. Kinda neat, except most of the people are terrible.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it’s a fuckin freak show out here. Kinda neat, except most of the people are terrible.


Terrible or just fake might be the same thing though things that make You Go Hmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Granddaughter left about an hour ago wife was passed out I'll give her maybe 10 minutes after she was gone lol need to get a swing set slide sandbox


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it’s a fuckin freak show out here. Kinda neat, except most of the people are terrible.


I lived in N Hollywierd for awhile, had a friend whose mom had a house in Echo Park, nice neighborhood.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2021)

Born and raised in Burbank. Left in '76 for good and never looked back. It started changing around '68; I was drafted and gone til '72 and then really noticed the changes, not at all for the better.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

All right @MICHI-CAN where you at I'm ready waiting for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

We are waiting patiently


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2021)

Aww crap. I just roped myself into picking up the pizza. I completely forgot we just dropped the wife's car off for service. 

Doh!


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

They did have some luscious black hash in N.H.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Aww crap. I just roped myself into picking up the pizza. I completely forgot we just dropped the wife's car off for service.
> 
> Doh!


Consolation prize, pizza for dinner?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Consolation prize, pizza for dinner?


All depends what kind of pizza are we talking about here you do live in Chicago now


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 14, 2021)

It 4:20 somewhere !


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where the hell is that helper at you did let him out of the garage after he painted the porch??? Lol


He has a real job unfortunately. His younger brother used to be my full-time helper but he up and joined the Air Force to escape my torture.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

4:20 this morning, just got back from camping.

Smoking joints and hiking last few days, smokin hash and roaches rest of the day...now I got a pile to clean up.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 14, 2021)

Geez you guys I have a lot of reading to do .


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

Any one cry or get beat up while I was gone?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2021)

After day three of working on my driveway on my hands and knees I decided my legs deserved a treat. I'm soaking in here right now and I almost passed out from the heat at first. Or maybe it was the three dabs I did before I got in.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2021)

Damn straight that is bacon!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn straight that is bacon!


Bath bacon, baby. Doing it right...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn straight that is bacon!


You have bath beer or bath vino?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm jealous as hell of the hot bath, i'm beat from climbing over rocks, I'm on aspirin and hash right now


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> After day three of working on my driveway on my hands and knees I decided my legs deserved a treat. I'm soaking in here right now and I almost passed out from the heat at first. Or maybe it was the three dabs I did before I got in.View attachment 5009754View attachment 5009755


No wiener? I’m hungry! I mean…er…disappointed


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm jealous as hell of the hot bath, i'm beat from climbing over rocks, I'm on aspirin and hash right now


Ibuprofen is my jam for hiking, anti inflammatory


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2021)

Bath cider. I rarely do alcohol these days.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bath cider. I rarely do alcohol these days.View attachment 5009760


Fuuuuuuck. I used to go to cider presses in upstate NY. Best way to ingest bugs, ever! I totally miss good fresh cider


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I rarely do alcohol these days.


I rarely don't, just my Bud Light though, unless I spring for a microbrew or some Pacifico.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

You guys are making me think about weed and whiskey time early...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

I got drunk on some stuff I bought on the side of the road, didn't know why the farmer kept calling the fizzy stuff something else...next thing, I was hammered and lost in Hooterville on county farm roads.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fuuuuuuck. I used to go to cider presses in upstate NY. Best way to ingest bugs, ever! I totally miss good fresh cider


There's one real good mill near here that does cider and fresh donuts and Candy apples daily, and you can watch them make everything. The place has been around since I was a little kid but it's gotten outrageously expensive, like everything, but I usually go once a year and inhale a couple donuts right in the parking lot


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm jealous as hell of the hot bath, i'm beat from climbing over rocks, I'm on aspirin and hash right now


So stop with the rocks.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So stop with the rocks.


Some people enjoy exercising...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn straight that is bacon!


Don't let LG see those olives.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Some people enjoy exercising...


Some people enjoy (long pause)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't let LG see those olives.....


At least they are not pineapple.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So stop with the rocks.


I just happen to like this rock, its not so fond of me.
The closer you get , the bigger the rocks.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some people enjoy (long pause)


I could teach you, you like to sweat?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I could teach you, you like to sweat?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I could teach you, you like to sweat?


Very no.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Very no.


More goth?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> More goth?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There's one real good mill near here that does cider and fresh donuts and Candy apples daily, and you can watch them make everything. The place has been around since I was a little kid but it's gotten outrageously expensive, like everything, but I usually go once a year and inhale a couple donuts right in the parking lot


Can I like…visit you and relive a tiny portion of my childhood?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are waiting patiently View attachment 5009705


Mine arrived shattered. Still awaiting replacement. And damn. Was going to gift it to you. Loving my little glass pipe. Are you two fisted smoker?


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

My childhood was citrus trees.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> My childhood was citrus trees.


Armored divisions and nukes, trees were for commies to hide in.
I used to have a book on how to nuke trees with tactical rounds just to stop an armor column.
Glad those days are gone, for now


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> nukes,


I worked on those, the missiles anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Armored divisions and nukes, trees were for commies to hide in.
> I used to have a book on how to nuke trees with tactical rounds just to stop an armor column.


Surely not with Jabbernukey afoot.

Beware the Jabbernuke, my son!
The rays that blind, the neutrons’ sleet!


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Jubjub.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

Okay, it is time... 
Woodford reserve and some edibles :]


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Can I like…visit you and relive a tiny portion of my childhood?


Visit MI now through November. The real cider isn't ready till Thanksgiving. 

Memories from cleaning presses and vats. Oh boy.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Memories from cleaning presses and vats. Oh boy.


Some of the presses are made from 7 different types of wood.
They use hemlock and red oak for the press, yellow pine for the frame, etc. Lot of thought put into each choice for repair, wear and cleaning


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bath cider. I rarely do alcohol these days.View attachment 5009760


Is that a duck between, what looks like, your pants and the bath cider?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that a duck between, what looks like, your pants and the bath cider?


Where


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

That gave me deja vu  How was your day curious?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that a duck between, what looks like, your pants and the bath cider?



Technically it would be called a Duckin's Cider. 

/I'll be here all weekend.
//Try the waitstaff and tip the veal.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that a duck between, what looks like, your pants and the bath cider?


Sorry I’m dabbing and reading with me old glasses.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where
> View attachment 5009839


In manfredo's bath cider pic.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That gave me deja vu  How was your day curious?


Thankfully over! I got to watch airplanes arrive at Burbank for a bit. It's nice to be home. Thanks for asking. How's the wine?

Edited to add: be


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thankfully over! I got to watch airplanes arrive at Burbank for a bit. It's nice to home. Thanks for asking. How's the wine?


I'm whiskey tipsy (Who said wine? is bourbon technically wine? am I dumb? it's okay to say yes) with the dogs in a pile. I am having a wonderful night. Sorry to hear the journey to relaxing was long. Do you like watching the skies, do you have a set of binoculars or a telescope?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm whiskey tipsy (Who said wine? is bourbon technically wine? am I dumb? it's okay to say yes) with the dogs in a pile. I am having a wonderful night. Sorry to hear the journey to relaxing was long. Do you like watching the skies, do you have a set of binoculars or a telescope?


I keep binoculars in my purse. I'm glad you were able to decipher my cryptic message too. I'm not sure what's nice to home  Oh yes I see it's nice to be home LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

My drunk brain filled it in... I just tend to assume you are sane.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My drunk brain filled it in... I just tend to assume you are sane.


BTW you may have been talking whiskey earlier but I was reading wine  I'm a bit tired, Los Angeles gets further away every year.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> BTW you may have been talking whiskey earlier but I was reading wine  I'm a bit tired, Los Angeles gets further away every year.


wine always tastes sweet to me, no matter what type. I don't know if it's genetic... But it is overwhelming.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 14, 2021)

Beat LA!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Y hello there....nice to meet ya....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5009918
> Y hello there....nice to meet ya....


you get such neat critters


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> you get such neat critters


Yeah I get some fun ones........it's all good... 

I have a female matis inside the house....if I can find her..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5009918
> Y hello there....nice to meet ya....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine arrived shattered. Still awaiting replacement. And damn. Was going to gift it to you. Loving my little glass pipe. Are you two fisted smoker?
> 
> View attachment 5009802View attachment 5009803


 lol I have been known to lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah I get some fun ones........it's all good...
> 
> I have a female matis inside the house....if I can find her..


She is hiding from you, until she can figure out how to surprise you and take your head off at the neck


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> lol View attachment 5009927I have been known to lol


You been alright? Ain't seen ya much. Hoping the kids were putting a year or two more on you through therapy. Not fun here. But moving and some nice Space Monkey getting hung for my no effort input. About o dry ice sift a decent stash of Bohdi amber from last outdoor. Laws suck. Hash good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She is hiding from you, until she can figure out how to surprise you and take your head off at the neck


Naw she has freedom, and she's a blessing. 

Kinda cool..gotta love mother nature..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Ladies and gentlemen, be safe..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Been up since 3 guess sleep just isn't gonna happen......

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been up since 3 guess sleep just isn't gonna happen......
> 
> Morning


That is about the time I went and stared at the ceiling hate when that happens


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

I was up a 340, forgot my edible last night and just passed out from exhaustion after 2 beers and a bowl of hash


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been up since 3 guess sleep just isn't gonna happen......
> 
> Morning


Seen something and it made me think of you and your trays temporary tattoos put on well actually in them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

It feels damp So no rain but we get to feel like it is going to (whining)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't let LG see those olives.....


The bubbles make up for it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday - Let the weekend begin!

Watched the lost boys last night and had fresh butter tarts. The best 80's horror movies we've watched so far.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

I think i need to find flatter trails going forward, all this up and down just beat the crap outta me this week.
No more of these "trails", all my limbs still work. This giant piece of sativa hash sure is helping today


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning, feeling top of the world today? 

@Rsawr why the long face?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, feeling top of the world today?


No but thanks for asking my friend. Hip is pretty damn good though 
What’s up today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5010038


Just the tip.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No but thanks for asking my friend. Hip is pretty damn good though
> What’s up today?


At least something is working. Walk on the beach without the walker today? 

I have to take the dog to the groomer, that's my big plans for the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No but thanks for asking my friend. Hip is pretty damn good though
> What’s up today?


Can ya hobble down to the beach?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At least something is working. Walk on the beach without the walker today?
> 
> I have to take the dog to the groomer, that's my big plans for the day.


GMTA


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, feeling top of the world today?
> 
> @Rsawr why the long face?


Because the weekend isn't beginning for me!  Hope your morning is going alright.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> GMTA


It's novocaine for the soul.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Because the weekend isn't beginning for me!  Hope your morning is going alright.


bummer, call in sick


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's novocaine for the soul.


Always loved that song.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer, call in sick


I can't! I am in charge again this week. But don't worry, I bought good whiskey for the evenings this week


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Yeah buddy I’ll try to drag race to the beach. Supposed to get to 90 today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Is it Friday?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that a duck between, what looks like, your pants and the bath cider?


Good eye...It's a door stop. That door always likes to close itself, so I use a door stop, especially in the winter or it gets cold!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

@Metasynth RAID


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5010038


Well F. how the hell you top that ? My life’s primary interest, goal and activity just minimalised .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 15, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Well F. how the hell you top that ? My life’s primary interest, goal and activity just minimalised .


How has no one introduced you to a vibrator? 

Your goal and activities were minimized by Cleopatra dude.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer, call in sick


Explosive diarrhea...They never ask anything more!!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Well F. how the hell you top that ? My life’s primary interest, goal and activity just minimalised .


We're in trouble now, competing with a fungus


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Friday?


Dab right it is!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> How has no one introduced you to a vibrator?
> 
> Your goal and activities were minimized by Cleopatra dude.


Orgasim by smell ,wtf , how does a vibrator top that

edit: process that , orgasim by smell , this day is ruined !


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good eye...It's a door stop. That door always likes to close itself, so I use a door stop, especially in the winter or it gets cold!!!


Door duck?!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 15, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Orgasim by smell ,wtf , how does a vibrator top that


Ah, I took just orgasms in general as the goal.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

But does it smell good? Or is it a spontaneous reaction to something that smells like old mushrooms...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Hoping to get a little more driveway repair done today, and then the rains start this evening, and then it turns to cold and wet for a while. 

The bath must have helped because I can walk better than yesterday. And the shoulder is feeling good from the costizone. Time to get at it, and dabs be waiting on me!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good eye...It's a door stop. That door always likes to close itself, so I use a door stop, especially in the winter or it gets cold!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ah, I took just orgasms in general as the goal.


All good , I fancied myself to be on the world championship title path(life’s work ) now this ,orgasim by smell , title shot crushed ,hate this day


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth RAID


Lost, sniff sniff, I needed a raid partner. Since @Laughing Grass quit playing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

We know what time it is


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Explosive diarrhea...They never ask anything more!!


You've never worked in healthcare. The first thing we ask if have you taken some Immodium and can just come in a little late. If you have and it's not working you can come in and pick up the Lomotil we'll have waiting for you on your way through the ER


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ah, I took just orgasms in general as the goal.


I think it was Abigail Adams who said life, liberty and the pursuit of orgasms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I'll be singing that all day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

He he he


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You've never worked in healthcare. The first thing we ask if have you taken some Immodium and can just come in a little late. If you have and it's not working you can come in and pick up the Lomotil we'll have waiting for you on your way through the ER


My neighbor found that out when she started at the local hospital, she failed at 5-6 excuses before she found one that worked.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll be singing that all day.


I planted a major brain weevil in my kids from Disneyland. I bought their daughter a little swimming shark for the bathtub and who knew her favorite song is 





So now it's on 24/7 play at their house  AGAIN


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

You guys are hilarious... <3


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I planted a major brain weevil in my kids from Disneyland. I bought their daughter a little swimming shark for the bathtub and who knew her favorite song is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a precision strike right to their eardrums. You devil, you...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I planted a major brain weevil in my kids from Disneyland. I bought their daughter a little swimming shark for the bathtub and who knew her favorite song is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your evilness is showing lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dab right it is!!


I’m actually rolling a purple wookie joint.
Almost out currently. Have to save it for bed time.
Then I’ll smoke a member berry joint.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My neighbor found that out when she started at the local hospital, she failed at 5-6 excuses before she found one that worked.


The time I had an appendectomy even that didn't work for me. As soon as I was moved out of PACU one of the nurses came in with my I and O sheet and said, "We know who you are, you fill this out yourself!" I got up, got dressed and signed out AMA and went home  I figured I'd end up getting more rest.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That was a precision strike right to their eardrums. You devil, you...





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Your evilness is showing lol


I'd happily take credit for it and I would do something like that but I had no idea that song even existed. So apparently the universe approves of my evil ways.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m actually rolling a purple wookie joint.
> Almost out currently. Have to save it for bed time.
> Then I’ll smoke a member berry joint.


I had to sit here for a moment and contemplate what a purple wookie joint would look like. Then realized you meant strain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had to sit here for a moment and contemplate what a purple wookie joint would look like. Then realized you meant strain.


Definitely no doctor's appointment today lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Definitely no doctor's appointment today lol


You can tell as well huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Definitely no doctor's appointment today lol


Oh yes actually and I'm stone cold sober  let that fact sink in.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

^^^^



Paul Drake said:


> You can tell as well huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I planted a major brain weevil in my kids from Disneyland. I bought their daughter a little swimming shark for the bathtub and who knew her favorite song is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not clicking it.  

I used to sing this unitil my mom would yell at me to stop. Then a few hours later you'd hear her singing it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not clicking it.
> 
> I used to sing this unitil my mom would yell at me to stop. Then a few hours later you'd hear her singing it.


Me and my mom would sing this at my brother when he was being petulant on car rides :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Me and my mom would sing this at my brother when he was being petulant on car rides :]


I loved her... and Mr. Rogers.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not clicking it.
> 
> I used to sing this unitil my mom would yell at me to stop. Then a few hours later you'd hear her singing it.


As if I'd click on that.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Me and my mom would sing this at my brother when he was being petulant on car rides :]


Same tactics, different tune


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I loved her... and Mr. Rogers.
> 
> View attachment 5010061


I saw her and Mr GreenJeans together, good show!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But does it smell good? Or is it a spontaneous reaction to something that smells like old mushrooms...


Who cares really?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I saw her and Mr GreenJeans together, good show!


Never heard of Mr Green Jeans. Google says it's a restaurant here lol. I think Lamb Chop's play along was in re-runs by the time I saw it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I saw her and Mr GreenJeans together, good show!


I wanted to see Miss Mary of Romper Room and her magic mirror.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I planted a major brain weevil in my kids from Disneyland. I bought their daughter a little swimming shark for the bathtub and who knew her favorite song is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they like breakfast burritos? 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wanted to see Miss Mary of Romper Room and her magic mirror.


Kids were so formal back then.


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I saw her and Mr GreenJeans together, good show!


I learned a lot from Mr. Green Jeans.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kids were so formal back then.


Those are the "Just say No! to drugs" kids after 4 yrs of indoctrination.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Those are the "Just say No! to drugs" kids after 4 yrs of indoctrination.


How long do you think they said no to the drugs for?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kids were so formal back then.


That was the reboot. Here's the original


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Morning all....hope you people are having a good morning or afternoon.......either way

woke up to a foggy 68F this morning feels good.......high today 85F.....and that cool front is gonna hit today...woohoo....i might get the fire pit started up tonight

Just made a fresh pot of coffee, so if ya need a warm up.....

now i'm gonna hit these bean and cheese taco's....yummy

P.S don't let them get you singing spider pig...js....now that will stick in your head


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How long do you think they said no to the drugs for?


Till Jr high usually, they were just big snitches till then. 
Pointing and yelling out the school bus window all the time, we were usually still up then


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Good friedallday RIU . Sorry for no likes , my internet is freaking is slow and it would have taken me 12hrs to catch up .

No help , so plants still outside and it’s been raining since 4:30pm yesterday . Still very green and healthy but I’m sure they’re done and they were all dried out from the previous rain . Weather app won’t even open dam WiFi .  Think it’s supposed to rain all day into tomorrow then sunny cool days ahead and maybe a frost .


Watch a bunch of Captain kangaroo


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth RAID


Sorry sis, I was sound asleep. Maybe next time?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's novocaine for the soul.


That was my jam in my pre-teens


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had to sit here for a moment and contemplate what a purple wookie joint would look like. Then realized you meant strain.


Oddly, I had a mental image in seconds.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But does it smell good? Or is it a spontaneous reaction to something that smells like old mushrooms...


It’s not real. That study was debunked.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not real. That study was debunked.


Nothing came of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How long do you think they said no to the drugs for?


Until they got old enough to actually sample them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was the reboot. Here's the original


looked like an old fashioned kindergarten class.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> GMTA


Here too! Guess where Paulie is going in a few! I bet to him the place’s cheery promising name might as well be La Board de l’Eau. But he forgives quickly. Treats help.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing came of it.


You win the internet today!


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Dog head on my keyboard, I think she want's out, she's lucky I need more coffee. Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You win the internet today!


A prize full of old damp socks, memes, and bad music videos?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Here too! Guess where Paulie is going in a few! I bet to him the place’s cheery promising name might as well be La Board de l’Eau. But he forgives quickly. Treats help.


An entire El Superior taco and you'd be forgiven before you got home.

Yesterday after picking up the engine in Los Angeles we stopped here for a treat


Spherical terrier program engaged


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Did someone say Taco's????


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> An entire El Superior taco and you'd be forgiven before you got home.
> 
> Yesterday after picking up the engine in Los Angeles we stopped here for a treat
> View attachment 5010092
> ...


the Polyol shares my love of al pastor.

Of course feed him an entire one and he’ll be using @Laughing Grass’s work excuse for real. Think of the tiles like an air table like they use to demo Newtonian mechanics. To his credit, his mass capture program is on point, so the jet won’t slam him into the baseboards.

Oop, time


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Literally just took 20sec for it to load a like  .

My son took my room dehumidifier that I could have put in a room with the plants drying . Another option is a small heater fan I could run off a timer . Really don’t want to use either $$$ .

Good to see everyone is going good for the most part .


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Literally just took 20sec for it to load a like View attachment 5010089 .
> 
> My son took my room dehumidifier that I could have put in a room with the plants drying . Another option is a small heater fan I could run off a timer . Really don’t want to use either $$$ .
> 
> Good to see everyone is going good for the most part .


What's your house humidity like around now? I hang in an open room with just a fan sometimes, but I am lucky with humidity that hangs just below 60 inside


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say Taco's????


How does he do that every time? It's an amazing talent, I'm starting to look over my shoulder every time I've got a plate of tacos lately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2021)

Fuck LA!
Fuck LA!
Fuck LA!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck LA!
> Fuck LA!
> Fuck LA!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Those are the "Just say No! to drugs" kids after 4 yrs of indoctrination.


I graduated in 1984. Just say no, more for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's your house humidity like around now? I hang in an open room with just a fan sometimes, but I am lucky with humidity that hangs just below 60 inside


What area are you in? I never had a humidity problem. Sounds good.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That was my jam in my pre-teens


Correction, I was 13, not in my pre-teens


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> How does he do that every time? It's an amazing talent, I'm starting to look over my shoulder every time I've got a plate of tacos lately.


it's stealth....js

and if u live where i live taco's are a way of life.......breakfast, lunch and dinner kinda way...


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's your house humidity like around now? I hang in an open room with just a fan sometimes, but I am lucky with humidity that hangs just below 60 inside .


No way the Mrs. is going to let me bring them into the house . I have a 40’ x 60’ barn that’s mine . @curious2garden your husband would love to hang out in there with me . I’m a total gear head . Would love to visit Cali just for old rust free car and visit some custom shops .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

There’s a small office in the barn I use as a meditation spot ( highed out  )


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck LA!
> Fuck LA!
> Fuck LA!


Geeze, what did I do to you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Literally just took 20sec for it to load a like View attachment 5010089 .
> 
> My son took my room dehumidifier that I could have put in a room with the plants drying . Another option is a small heater fan I could run off a timer . Really don’t want to use either $$$ .
> 
> Good to see everyone is going good for the most part .


run some directed fans


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze, what did I do to you?


The Dodgers did it.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's stealth....js
> 
> and if u live where i live taco's are a way of life.......breakfast, lunch and dinner kinda way...


I know, Texas is where I learned I that a pitcher of beer is even cheaper in the morning with tacos.
It was the morning I fell in love with tacos.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Dodgers did it.


Huh? Did what? Lol, I mean…GO SPORTSBALL!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Dodgers did it.


Yes, but how did @Metasynth pay them off? It was food wasn't it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes actually and I'm stone cold sober  let that fact sink in.


Heating blanket then you will be a warmer stoned


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> No way the Mrs. is going to let me bring them into the house . I have a 40’ x 60’ barn that’s mine . @curious2garden your husband would love to hang out in there with me . I’m a total gear head . Would love to visit Cali just for old rust free car and visit some custom shops .


He's taking the manifold off the engine and removing the intake plenum before he's allowed to hoist it outta my trunk. I will be involved with the hoisting so my paint isn't damaged! He could use a hand  That's precisely why I'm sitting here.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That was my jam in my pre-teens


I was 37 when that came out...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I know, Texas is where I learned I that a pitcher of beer is even cheaper in the morning with tacos.
> It was the morning I fell in love with tacos.


yep, when we had the shop in town, i knew a hole in the wall, that sold taco's 3 for $3 and a small coffee for breakfast......damn those were good...

if you ever this direction i'll introduce u to a super nacho and a margarita place i know.....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was 37 when that came out...lol.


My wife and I were in our second year of college and our first year of dating.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Those are the "Just say No! to drugs" kids after 4 yrs of indoctrination.


I'd like to congratulate drugs for winning the war on drugs.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was 37 when that came out...lol.


We’re only 24 years apart? I thought you were older than that


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

I was listening to KMET and KLOS in my pre teen years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I planted a major brain weevil in my kids from Disneyland. I bought their daughter a little swimming shark for the bathtub and who knew her favorite song is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know every word...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> An entire El Superior taco and you'd be forgiven before you got home.
> 
> Yesterday after picking up the engine in Los Angeles we stopped here for a treat
> View attachment 5010092
> ...


Is he wearing a denim harness?


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to congratulate drugs for winning the war on drugs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was 37 when that came out...lol.


I was six


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


>


good ol shire weed.....hehe


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> good ol shire weed.....hehe


I mean, his name is basically Toking. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was listening to KMET and KLOS in my pre teen years.


KLOS was my drive station


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Beat LA!
> Beat LA!
> Beat LA!
> 
> ...


Whoops way to go Cody, bye bye SF, giant killers are going to get rid of some Indians now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is he wearing a denim harness?


It's denim patterned and I need to bathe, trim and 'groom' him LOL he's grown out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was 37 when that came out...lol.


You know you're old when you have to use your phone calculator to figure it out.
I've got a few years on you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck LA!
> Fuck LA!
> Fuck LA!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You know you're old when you have to use your phone calculator to figure it out.
> I've got a few years on you.


and I got a few on you, where's f'n @Singlemalt


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> KLOS was my drive station


I went to pick up some Toy parts and my son found a radio station that played what I call angry music. Don't listen to that when driving through Stockton.  There is something in the water down there that makes operating machinery difficult for them. I had NASCAR urges to put them in the wall.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was listening to KMET and KLOS in my pre teen years.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

I used to truly believe that dust was ONLY a product of old people. My mom was very quick to correct me when I started telling grandpa this very earnestly...

Dumb shit little kids think, lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You know you're old when you have to use your phone calculator to figure it out.
> I've got a few years on you.


I have fingers, no phone calculator.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I used to truly believe that dust was ONLY a product of old people. My mom was very quick to correct me when I started telling grandpa this very earnestly...
> 
> Dumb shit little kids think, lol


In preschool, I proudly stood in in front of the entire room and told them that a bitch is a female dog, and a bastard is a male dog.

My preschool teacher, bless her heart, simply said “well, you got that half right!”


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I used to truly believe that dust was ONLY a product of old people. My mom was very quick to correct me when I started telling grandpa this very earnestly...
> 
> Dumb shit little kids think, lol


Old surgeons believe scurf is something only women have. I've had that argument more than once. Also that females are lazy but that called more for psyops than direct arguing.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Old surgeons believe scurf is something only women have. I've had that argument more than once. Also that females are lazy but that called more for psyops than direct arguing.


Scurf?

is that like…a scruffy Smurf?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Now the image of an old peeling smurf is in my head...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Scurf?
> 
> is that like…a scruffy Smurf?


Dead skin cells but because we had different sexual equipment ours was much worse! I often pointed out because of the dry nature of their equipment ours actually shed less. However women's scrubs had cuffed ankles men's did not. Women could also wear scrub dresses which men did not. So the scurf argument made little sense.

I consistently wore male scrubs and they'd cast shade. I suggested they discuss it with infection control because it was their issue not a health or environmental safety issue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, his name is basically Toking. Lol


this is true


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and I got a few on you, where's f'n @Singlemalt


Wut?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wut?


I believe she’s calling you out as the resident “old guy”


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wut?


All hail, the oldest of us all ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I believe she’s calling you out as the resident “old guy”


Indeed one does not live to be his age without serious skills. I acknowledge that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I believe she’s calling you out as the resident “old guy”


She's not far off, but I'm not sure I can claim that. I'm up there but JJ is my age and likely a few others


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You've never worked in healthcare. The first thing we ask if have you taken some Immodium and can just come in a little late. If you have and it's not working you can come in and pick up the Lomotil we'll have waiting for you on your way through the ER


Healthcare, yes, but every other profession....No questions asked! 99% of the time I bet. Unless you over use it maybe.


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All hail, the oldest of us all ;D





Singlemalt said:


> She's not far off, but I'm not sure I can claim that. I'm up there but JJ is my age and likely a few others



The Great Sphinx of Giza may originally have had the face of a lion.

Ever wonder who posed for the redesign?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do they like breakfast burritos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a breakfast burrito AND and EggMcMuffin yesterday a.m. after dabbing since 5 am


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a breakfast burrito AND and EggMcMuffin yesterday a.m. after dabbing since 5 am


How is your tolerance for weed since getting the press?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's denim patterned and I need to bathe, trim and 'groom' him LOL he's grown out.


That's pretty cool, I want something like that!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is your tolerance for weed since getting the press?


I need some stronger strains of weed apparently...My tolerance is through the roof. I can go through a quarter ounce of weed a day by my self, easily.

I want to get back on my cartridge experimentation...But I am off to do0 a dab now, then back to the driveway...and MAYBE a bike ride.

The last nice day for a while they say


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need some stronger strains of weed apparently...My tolerance is through the roof. I can go through a quarter ounce of weed a day by my self, easily.
> 
> I want to get back on my cartridge experimentation...But I am off to do0 a dab now, then back to the driveway...and MAYBE a bike ride.
> 
> The last nice day for a while they say


Crazy! I'd like to get one, but I don't think I grow enough to be smoking a 1/4 per day lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Got my vaccine passport today and my gym posted that you no longer need to make an appointment, just come on in!

Life is starting to get back to normal.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! I'd like to get one, but I don't think I grow enough to be smoking a 1/4 per day lol.


Lol I feel like there are some thc tolerances here that would blow my socks off. We all gotta party  

Would you get a specific model? They all look so spendy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lol I feel like there are some thc tolerances here that would blow my socks off. We all gotta party
> 
> Would you get a specific model? They all look so spendy!


I definitely couldn't keep up, dabs put me to sleep. I was looking at this one, not terribly expensive and it doesn't take a lot of space. 






6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home


6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm back on the fence about getting some plates.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm back on the fence about getting some plates.


You were using the hair straightener, that really interested me. You're not using it anymore?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You were using the hair straightener, that really interested me. You're not using it anymore?


I do but I wouldn't mind making more at a time. I'm only using the iron to heat the plates. Then I squish with some vice grips around the two plates. It would be much easier to just throw it in a big press. And I can do more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I do but I wouldn't mind making more at a time. I'm only using the iron to heat the plates. Then I squish with some vice grips around the two plates. It would be much easier to just throw it in a big press. And I can do more.


Something like that might be ideal for my situation. My partner likes to do dabs and disappear to the bathtub for hours... I'd never see her if I had a constant supply.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my vaccine passport today and my gym posted that you no longer need to make an appointment, just come on in!
> 
> Life is starting to get back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 5010196


US Border is open for travel on Nov 8th 















The U.S.-Canada border is opening on Nov. 8 but there are rules


The news many Canadians have been waiting for finally came this week — the U.S. border is reopening to fully vaccinated travellers next month. Peop...




www.blogto.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

ah hell...i'm locking my doors.........


j/k


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah hell...i'm locking my doors.........
> 
> 
> j/k


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm going shopping!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going shopping!


what are ya buying me....figured i'd ask


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going shopping!



Lots to do!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what are ya buying me....figured i'd ask


New winter jacket, boots and running shoes. I miss the outlet malls lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lots to do!


It's been a long 19 months.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been a long 19 months.


Should go skiing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Should go skiing


You're funny!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're funny!


Or snowshoeing....or snowmobiling.......or dog sledding.....or horse drawn sleigh........or sledding. Like I said lots to do


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been a long 19 months.


19 months since a shopping trip to buy clothes? You love your fashion, I bet you're gonna find all sorts of goodies. Do you think they are gonna have sales around then to encourage shoppers?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Snowball fight


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

hot tubbing.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Or snowshoeing....or snowmobiling.......or dog sledding.....or horse drawn sleigh........or sledding. Like I said lots to do


horse drawn sleigh with lots of blankets, hot chocolate and baileys would be alright!



Rsawr said:


> 19 months since a shopping trip to buy clothes? You love your fashion, I bet you're gonna find all sorts of goodies. Do you think they are gonna have sales around then to encourage shoppers?


I bought a bunch of clothes last summer when I went back to work, but I'll probably never wear them again. Your regular day to day price in the US is probably 40% cheaper than our regular retail. Last time I was at the outlet mall in Niagara Falls NY I bought a pair of Nike for $40, same shoes were $140 here. They've changed the rules now so you can bring up to $200 worth of goods duty free if you're there less than 24 hours. 



BudmanTX said:


> hot tubbing.....


Now yer talking!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> horse drawn sleigh with lots of blankets, hot chocolate and baileys would be alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did a sleigh ride a few years ago. I never did it before that. Lots of fun, we went all through a bunch of fields and trails in the woods. Would definitely recommend


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

all this skiing talk remind me a show i used to like......Warren Miller vids i used to catch when i had cable.....those were awesome video shoots...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> all this skiing talk remind me a show i used to like......Warren Miller vids i used to catch when i had cable.....those were awesome video shoots...


The man!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The man!


oh i love his stuff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We did a sleigh ride a few years ago. I never did it before that. Lots of fun, we went all through a bunch of fields and trails in the woods. Would definitely recommend


Now if we could get a hottub on a horse drawn sleigh


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now if we could get a hottub on a horse drawn sleigh


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now if we could get a hottub on a horse drawn sleigh


That'd have to be after the sleigh......it'd be like white water rafting lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5010261


I'm in!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Head first . I’ll float !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> good ol shire weed.....hehe


yes please


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Rain rain go away please just go to California. I’ve had enough of this crap . Might as well live with my buddy in the UK .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Rain rain go away please just go to California. I’ve had enough of this crap . Might as well live with my buddy in the UK .


We have mist oh yeah by the way how is the little peanut?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Rain rain go away please just go to California. I’ve had enough of this crap . Might as well live with my buddy in the UK .


Yeah, it's been gloomy around these parts. Maybe if we all exhale some ritual joint smoke in the direction of Cali it'll send the clouds that way... You in Jeff?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it's been gloomy around these parts. Maybe if we all exhale some ritual joint smoke in the direction of Cali it'll send the clouds that way... You in Jeff?


We’re gonna get some rain in NorCal soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it's been gloomy around these parts. Maybe if we all exhale some ritual joint smoke in the direction of Cali it'll send the clouds that way... You in Jeff?


Give me a few minutes granddaughter is still here and I would be in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

Today we had the same nap time and that is when I can go to the garage or that is when I feel like I can safely


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

It's a spectacular fall day and I'm out on my bicycle. And the driveway cracked ceiling is complete hallelujah!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a spectacular fall day and I'm out on my bicycle. And the driveway cracked ceiling is complete hallelujah!View attachment 5010283


Beautiful. I’m jealous, it’s a perfect day for a ride here, but the kiddo is here today


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have mist oh yeah by the way how is the little peanut?


Not putting on weight like they’d hope but otherwise good . I believe she goes back in next week for the second round of chemo .

Thanks for caring people


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

if I were a dude. My nephew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> if I were a dude




And guitar solos in the shower.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5010286
> if I were a dudeView attachment 5010287


Why is gender stopping you? Get out there and sit in the waves. Cause you know, I LOVE sand in MY crack…lol

Why don’t we just sit on the lounge chairs under an umbrella and order a couple drinks from the bar


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Actually my nephew sooo


Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5010288
> 
> And guitar solos in the shower.


we need to talk


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

There are some things you just can't un-see.........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5010288
> 
> And guitar solos in the shower.


Only fun until you hit your ankle bone. LOL. 

Good evening afternoon to all. I got to laugh.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Why is gender stopping you? Get out there and sit in the waves. Cause you know, I LOVE sand in MY crack…lol
> 
> Why don’t we just sit on the lounge chairs under an umbrella and order a couple drinks from the bar


That’s generally my spot. Sometimes we put the chairs in the water.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s generally my spot. Sometimes we put the chairs in the water.


best place to be, lawn chair , ice chest, rod and real...and an umbrella......


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

4:26 somewhere


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

@Paul Drake listening to my sisters old tunes now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> She's not far off, but I'm not sure I can claim that. I'm up there but JJ is my age and likely a few others


Oh such unseemly modesty.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5010177
> The Great Sphinx of Giza may originally have had the face of a lion.
> 
> Ever wonder who posed for the redesign?


With all those rainbows it was that weird kid down the irrigation canal


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake listening to my sisters old tunes now.


Must be Canadian


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm back on the fence about getting some plates.


Oh get the plates. Your forks and spoons will be grateful for the company.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Or snowshoeing....or snowmobiling.......or dog sledding.....or horse drawn sleigh........or sledding. Like I said lots to do


The trouble is the implied temperature. Can I go shoeing or mobiling?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We’re gonna get some rain in Baja Oregon soon


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Must be Canadian


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5010304


Is that like a PG-rated Elton?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is that like a PG-rated Elton?


rated E for everyone


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> rated EJ for everyone with good weed


Another fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Another fify


First time I heard them I thought it was Tracy Chapman.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The trouble is the implied temperature. Can I go shoeing or mobiling?


Sure you don't need winter all year......


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh such unseemly modesty.


Nah, just the caution of our profession, you know it as well; don't want to commit to unvetted data and told you're wrong


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

@Rsawr I'm ready are you


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 19 months since a shopping trip to buy clothes? You love your fashion, I bet you're gonna find all sorts of goodies. Do you think they are gonna have sales around then to encourage shoppers?


Yeah, the new sle price is everything is 100% more now!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> best place to be, lawn chair , ice chest, rod and real...and an umbrella......


Don't forget the vaporizer!! Oh wait, it's in the tackle box! Carry on...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Don't forget the vaporizer!! Oh wait, it's in the tackle box! Carry on...


i usuallty have rolled J's in the tackle box....js


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh get the plates. Your forks and spoons will be grateful for the company.


If you have the room, you can but the 20 ton Harbor Freight press for like $160 on sale, and then about that much more for Chinese plates....so for under $350 you can be pressing in style, but they do take up space. Someone who welds could build as small one like LG posted for even less, and they do have their advantages with portability. 

And I could, and have made a quarter ounce of pressed last all weekend, and then switching to weed during the week, but I have been using it as a pain med here lately getting shit done.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Beautiful. I’m jealous, it’s a perfect day for a ride here, but the kiddo is here today


I hadn't been in a few weeks, and today is the last decent day for a few. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow, then the temps drop Sunday. I put on jeans and 2 shirts and it was an awesome fall ride. I vaped a bowl down by the river!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Upto $150 US dollars to fill up my truck
> 
> SH420


WITH WHAT


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr I'm ready are you View attachment 5010342


Alas, I am at work and my edible is waning. Weather powers fading....


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hadn't been in a few weeks, and today is the last decent day for a few. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow, then the temps drop Sunday. I put on jeans and 2 shirts and it was an awesome fall ride. I vaped a bowl down by the river!


Wish I had a buddy to ride with. I’d love to roll up to some amazing spots and blaze a couple joints or smoke a bowl or two with a friend.

Guess you need friends IRL for that…lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> friends IRL


Meh, they're overrated... mostly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Alas, I am at work and my edible is waning. Weather powers fading....


I'll hit you up when you get home if are not to tried  but until then I will smoke a bowl for you


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Curious2web?!?!


Dark2garden

(evil laugh)


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Nephew showed up and gave me a 1g vape cart of stardawg hybrid !  He knew I was almost out and said people have just been given them to him do to his current situation . He had big brother with him and he sure had a smile on his face when he saw my little antique garden tractor .



it’s 4:20 somewhere


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife I pressed a bit of 4 day hang for you. Still around 70% RH. Too soon. But I wish you were here. Space Monkey is tasty even to my olfactory challenged self. I'm going in. LOL.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> WITH WHAT


35 gal. tank. @ $4.00+/gal.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I pressed a bit of 4 day hang for you. Still around 70% RH. Too soon. But I wish you were here. Space Monkey is tasty even to my olfactory challenged self. I'm going in. LOL. View attachment 5010397View attachment 5010398View attachment 5010400View attachment 5010401View attachment 5010402View attachment 5010403


1 to 10 on the PM scale


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 1 to 10 on the PM scale


?????????????????????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> ?????????????????????


How well does it take care of pain 1 to 10


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I pressed a bit of 4 day hang for you. Still around 70% RH. Too soon. But I wish you were here. Space Monkey is tasty even to my olfactory challenged self. I'm going in. LOL. View attachment 5010397View attachment 5010398View attachment 5010400View attachment 5010401View attachment 5010402View attachment 5010403


So how does it work the better the cure the lighter the return that looks dark to me but I don't know that much about making my own yet


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How well does it take care of pain 1 to 10


I thought powdery mildew. LOL. Just started burning my fingers. Almost full melt and a good 6-7 on pain. Only feeling my 8's or better.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So how does it work the better the cure the lighter the return that looks dark to me but I don't know that much about making my own yet


160 micron bag and too wet. Will be nice in about 3 days more hang. Why am I trimming so hard. May just squeeze a grow for a change. Always something.


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wish I had a buddy to ride with. I’d love to roll up to some amazing spots and blaze a couple joints or smoke a bowl or two with a friend.
> 
> Guess you need friends IRL for that…lol





raratt said:


> Meh, they're overrated... mostly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh what wonderful memories of the U.P. blasting down a trails .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Oh what wonder memories of the U.P. blasting down a trail .


Was what I drove in the UP. Fast sleds came much later and further south.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

Food


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 5010496


Calories I'll give you. Wish things still tasted right. And I'll food you if I get the chance.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Calories I'll give you. Wish things still tasted right. And I'll food you if I get the chance. View attachment 5010499


That's the picture that made me hungry lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's the picture that made me hungry lol


Chops were fork tender after smoking really slow to distract the parade looking to buy my neighbors house all afternoon. My greenhouse WREAKS!

I ate a baked potatoe and drippings if it helps. I have a problem with meat since my covid and multi ball blood clot bonuses. I live on vitamins and core power 26gram protein milk. The true despair I have with that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2021)

@Rsawr so are you ready


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 15, 2021)

I can't believe I'm still here

Going home tomorrow 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I can't believe I'm still here
> 
> Going home tomorrow
> 
> SH420


You needed the vacation, brother. 

Shit, after coming home from Vegas, I usually need a vacation!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wish I had a buddy to ride with. I’d love to roll up to some amazing spots and blaze a couple joints or smoke a bowl or two with a friend.
> 
> Guess you need friends IRL for that…lol


I use to ride regular bikes with my one buddy regularly, or sometimes I'd go alone. I tried riding with him once or twice this year, but he can't keep up on a regular bike, OR he wants to ride the ebike so I get stuck peddling and I can't keep up...But I hear you, it would be cool to go on adventures with someone sometimes! 

Did you build your 2nd bike yet? Last I was looking parts have gone way up, of course!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I use to ride regular bikes with my one buddy regularly, or sometimes I'd go alone. I tried riding with him once or twice this year, but he can't keep up on a regular bike, OR he wants to ride the ebike so I get stuck peddling and I can't keep up...But I hear you, it would be cool to go on adventures with someone sometimes!
> 
> Did you build your 2nd bike yet? Last I was looking parts have gone way up, of course!


I have not. I just put a second motor on the first bike. Combined with the 2 batteries, I can get 70 miles outta her with throttle only now.

Edit: I imagine I could get a lot further if I actually pedaled and kept it in pedal assist 1 the entire time. I just don’t think my butt could handle that long in the saddle!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have not. I just put a second motor on the first bike. Combined with the 2 batteries, I can get 70 miles outta her with throttle only now.
> 
> Edit: I imagine I could get a lot further if I actually pedaled and kept it in pedal assist 1 the entire time. I just don’t think my butt could handle that long in the saddle!


I think the answer for both of us is to build a 2nd bike, and then it will be easier to find someone to go on occasion. I have the perfect 29" to build...Maybe this winter.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2021)

I am so freakin hungry now...but it's midnight. Dilemmas dilemmas! And a snack isn't going to cut it. Maybe just dab out and pass out I suppose!

I want a taco! I'd even settle for a frozen burrito smothered in sour cream, but nope, there are none! I do have eggs....hmmmm


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think the answer for both of us is to build a 2nd bike, and then it will be easier to find someone to go on occasion. I have the perfect 29" to build...Maybe this winter.


I think you’re correct, if we both had a second bike, we could probably have an easier time finding people to ride with.

Heck, I should just separate the motors and build a second bike with what I’ve got…but I’m addicted to the extra torque. The only hills I can’t conquer so far are the ones I can’t even push the bike up…


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have not. I just put a second motor on the first bike. Combined with the 2 batteries, I can get 70 miles outta her with throttle only now.
> 
> Edit: I imagine I could get a lot further if I actually pedaled and kept it in pedal assist 1 the entire time. I just don’t think my butt could handle that long in the saddle!


Oasis gel seats. I love mine.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oasis gel seats. I love mine. View attachment 5010536


Dude, I can’t sit in a lazy boy recliner for 5-6 hours without my ass hurting. No gel seat is gonna help 7 hours in the saddle…lol

or maybe it will. I can do 5 hours on a rock hard stock seat…it’s not pretty at the end, but I can do it


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Nighty night happy peoples


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr so are you ready View attachment 5010513


Nope... too high my guy, pm me on the morrow lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You needed the vacation, brother.
> 
> Shit, after coming home from Vegas, I usually need a vacation!


Actually turned out to be a really good thing for me. I took 2 days off. 2 fucking days, and the world fell apart.
If they saw my value before, they didn't understand it until now.
My head blew up a little. I knew I added value but, I now know my value.
I am Global for a reason

  

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5010672


You too Jeff. I hope you have a nice weekend and have a lot of fun!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello ,hellooo ,hello oo oo oo, empty ,that’s odd , this spot is usually popping off at this hour ,interesting . Aww well… let the adventures begin !


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

It's Saturday sleep in day, apparently 
Good morning, chill people.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2021)

I figured it was that damn orgasim mushroom & everyone was a solo act now .

edit: just plumb tuckered out


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Wasdup yall, just about to start my morning ritual...figured Id check out the wake n bake section...hows it going ??


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 16, 2021)

Baking, I'll Wake in a bit.

Good baking to all!


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Baking, I'll Wake in a bit.
> 
> Good baking to all!


Lol thats how it really goes lol bake then wake


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Wasdup yall, just about to start my morning ritual...figured Id check out the wake n bake section...hows it going ??



So you have chose to add TnT to your daily ritual, today?


Welcome to TnT!


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

This bud dont look like much but its some potent smokage, I smoke bout half that in the mornings...unless I dont have to work, then its all gone.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> So you have chose to add TnT to your daily ritual, today?


Yessir ....blowing all my plans tf up lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Morning


Rain


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> This bud dont look like much


 bout a pound


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)

Morning, 

Sunny start. Me likes!


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> bout a pound


Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Morning


Welcome to the weirdo section.


Paul Drake
Paul Drake Detective Agency


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

I have decided Ill go shooting today. I have a very cool antique 22. Rifle with a twist barrel load. I think ill take it out today...yall wanna see pics ?


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Welcome to the weirdo section.
> 
> 
> Paul Drake
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Welcome to the weirdo section.
> 
> 
> Paul Drake
> Paul Drake Detective Agency


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

I gotta set up my scrogg net today,defoliate my plants and take a bunch of clones. Im 8 days into flower so im on the home stretch lol almost show time for these girls... yall think its too early??


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Coffee More coffee is needed I'm not ready for this yet who do I blame for (#%&*##&??)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 5010734More coffee is needed View attachment 5010736I'm not ready for this yet who do I blame for (#%&*##&??)


But I will say it felt good to put the leather on


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Ooofff yea u def gonna need more coffee and more bongage for that nipp ...what state u in ? Why so cold already bro ???


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Im in CT n we still mostly in the 60s at night...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But I will say it felt good to put the leather on


You would be warmer if you wore more than a leather speedo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Ooofff yea u def gonna need more coffee and more bongage for that nipp ...what state u in ? Why so cold already bro ???


Illinois and I ain't got a clue someone left the air conditioner on or something


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee View attachment 5010734More coffee is needed View attachment 5010736I'm not ready for this yet who do I blame for (#%&*##&??)


I hear you. Doing a double shot of Baileys and coffe in place of cocoa. Need to pull out my insulated panties before before I go look at my outdoor girl. Bet she is pouting bad this morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You would be warmer if you wore more than a leather speedo


Stop telling my secrets I knew I should have never sent you that picture


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Baking, I'll Wake in a bit.
> 
> Good baking to all!


You too !


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Yea looks like that out door girl might have caught some frost bro...she gonna be sssooo madd at you, even the leather speedo might not bring her around lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually turned out to be a really good thing for me. I took 2 days off. 2 fucking days, and the world fell apart.
> If they saw my value before, they didn't understand it until now.
> My head blew up a little. I knew I added value but, I now know my value.
> I am Global for a reason
> ...


Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


Hi beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hear you. Doing a double shot of Baileys and coffe in place of cocoa. Need to pull out my insulated panties before before I go look at my outdoor girl. Bet she is pouting bad this morning.


Cookie Monsterlol do you have heating for your green house?


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


Yessir...they will see everything you did for them when it doesnt get done in your absence


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But I will say it felt good to put the leather on



Wait, wut? I can hardly envision you in this but ok, whatever floats your boat hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning gorgeous, how are you feeling? Or should I ask if you've had dabs yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, wut? I can hardly envision you in this but ok, whatever floats your boat hun.
> View attachment 5010754


I would rock that welcome to your nightmare


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cookie MonsterView attachment 5010749lol do you have heating for your green house?


Hmmph they don't look leather to me!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cookie MonsterView attachment 5010749lol do you have heating for your green house?


Yes. But not that again this year. Spent too much running them. I'll get her chopped today. 

I hope you have your cookies protected. I cheat in my old age. Fleece lined Lee jeans till it goes sub zero.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Yessir


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

@Rsawr already gave my Secret away lol


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Bro fleece lined jeans are pure gold... Gods gift to the workin man in yank weather...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr already gave my Secret away lol


Wasn't me?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning gorgeous, how are you feeling? Or should I ask if you've had dabs yet?


Got no 
dabs
Feeling
down
Fuck 
this 
Budget 
bullshit


How you doin?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

I’d love to see us all on the Gong Show. Kinda feels like that here anyway.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got no
> dabs
> Feeling
> down
> ...


I feel your pain I absolutely hate it when I run out of flower


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got no
> dabs
> Feeling
> down
> ...


I got an UTI infection. Probably from going to Disneyland, not drinking enough fluid and a little too much wine (diuretic). I felt bad the night before but it didn't localize until Friday about an hour before my doctor was leaving for the weekend. Luckily she called me at 7 from the restaurant and phoned my Bactrim DS in. Apparently now they are requiring urine cultures before prescribing and I didn't do one so her 'nurses' and I use the term loosely, didn't pass on my request.

I love the fact they are finally getting more responsible with antibiotics. I hate the fact that someone with 6 months from the Bryman school filters my communication to another physician. But apparently she watches her email so that's good to know.

TMI?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I feel your pain I absolutely hate it when I run out of flower


What dispensary you have around?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I feel your pain I absolutely hate it when I run out of flower


Seriously wish I could help out. Even Drake. I'd pull out the press and good fresh till she had a jar to go. You need a couple lawn and leaf paper bags when you show up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d love to see us all on the Gong Show. Kinda feels like that here anyway.


The Stoners Say the Darndest Things


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I got an UTI infection. Probably from going to Disneyland, not drinking enough fluid and a little too much wine (diuretic). I felt bad the night before but it didn't localize until Friday about an hour before my doctor was leaving for the weekend. Luckily she called me at 7 from the restaurant and phoned my Bactrim DS in. Apparently now they are requiring urine cultures before prescribing and I didn't do one so her 'nurses' and I use the term loosely, didn't pass on my request.
> 
> I love the fact they are finally getting more responsible with antibiotics. I hate the fact that someone with 6 months from the Bryman school filters my communication to another physician. But apparently she watches her email so that's good to know.
> 
> TMI?


I was gonna ask if you’d seen Clinton lately.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What dispensary you have around?


I live in the Quad Cities we have one dispensary for Five Towns don't get me wrong it's a great little dispensary


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I live in the Quad Cities we have one dispensary for Five Towns don't get me wrong it's a great little dispensary


Mine are just seriously expensive. Gotta jump on the sales now for sure. Surterra is my favorite for shatter. They say Trulieve’s the countries largest.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

We just got a new dispensary as well ...the menu reads like a restaurant lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> We just got a new dispensary as well ...the menu reads like a restaurant lol


Lemme guess MUV


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Just sooo expensive ....


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Lemme guess MUV


? MUV?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine are just seriously expensive. Gotta jump on the sales now for sure. Surterra is my favorite for shatter. They say Trulieve’s the countries largest.


If I wasn't medical I could not even think about going


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, wut? I can hardly envision you in this but ok, whatever floats your boat hun.
> View attachment 5010754


My safe word is ouch.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was gonna ask if you’d seen Clinton lately.


IKR how lucky could I be?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> My safe word is ouch.
> Mornin.


My safe phrase is, "LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE"

Good morning to you too


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If I wasn't medical I could not even think about going


I’m in a medical only state so I’ve got no choice.
I’ll grow again after these replacement surgeries. I’m sure the arm HAS to heal.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Morning my safe word is cheesy rice an beans


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If I wasn't medical I could not even think about going


Greedy People SUCK!!! GOOD PEOPLE SHARE!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine are just seriously expensive. Gotta jump on the sales now for sure. Surterra is my favorite for shatter. They say Trulieve’s the countries largest.


After patronizing the grow forums here and reading what people put on their pot I'm terrified to buy from a dispensary even with allegedly tested weed. 

I'll just stick with my flower and listen to y'all.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m in a medical only state so I’ve got no choice.
> I’ll grow again after these replacement surgeries. I’m sure the arm HAS to heal.
> View attachment 5010779


Wtf happened to this poor cactus??...I have many cactus growing in my house I love yhem ...i also have a venus fly trap ill be clonjng tf outta him and ill have tons of carniverous plants all over the house


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> After patronizing the grow forums here and reading what people put on their pot I'm terrified to buy from a dispensary even with allegedly tested weed.
> 
> I'll just stick with my flower and listen to y'all.


Dispensaries scare me. I never want to go in one. I feel like I would have no money left in my wallet and a tiny dried nug and a gummy to show for it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m in a medical only state so I’ve got no choice.
> I’ll grow again after these replacement surgeries. *I’m sure the arm HAS to heal.*
> View attachment 5010779


I hope so hun. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Wtf happened to this poor cactus??...I have many cactus growing in my house I love yhem ...i also have a venus fly trap ill be clonjng tf outta him and ill have tons of carniverous plants all over the house


I want to carve out shelves in my largest cactus and put other plants and yhings in it...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dispensaries scare me. I never want to go in one. I feel like I would have no money left in my wallet and a tiny dried nug and a gummy to show for it


Ugh try a Los Angeles dispensary, so much pseudo suave and hipster vibe. Luckily my consumption is way down. I like having lower tolerance. I remember when I was taking 2 grams/day edible and I could smoke anything and barely feel it. LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh try a Los Angeles dispensary, so much pseudo *suave and hipster vibe*. Luckily my consumption is way down. I like having lower tolerance. I remember when I was taking 2 grams/day edible and I could smoke anything and barely feel it. LOL


But does it come with a little sticker I can put on my bong?!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> My safe word is ouch.
> Mornin.


What is that safe word ????


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> I want to carve out shelves in my largest cactus and put other plants and yhings in it...lol


In CT?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is that safe word ????


Nevermind


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Oh boy. Open house at the neighbors behind me again. Stepped out in my shorts, topless and yet to brush my hair or comb my teeth. Need to go to store shortly. A shower and fire the smoker up again. Waste of fire wood. But beats the gawkers staring and pointing at my greenhouse and surrounding vegetable jungle.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> I want to carve out shelves in my largest cactus and put other plants and yhings in it...lol


You need to up the P, lower the N and get more light to your other plants first  BTW the small brown spots on one leaf are currently meaningless and look more like a mechanical injury. Your substrate is disturbing  But that's just preference.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In CT?


Yup I have cactus and venus flytrapps


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nevermind


That's another good one!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is that safe word ????


"RUN"!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But does it come with a little sticker I can put on my bong?!


On my cane is what I need know. Weed sticker it up and they’ll know why I need a cane.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You need to up the P, lower the N and get more light to your other plants first  BTW the small brown spots on one leaf are currently meaningless and look more like a mechanical injury. Your substrate is disturbing  But that's just preference.


Ok so more phosphorus lower nitrogen and more light. I just added a phospherus heavy top dressing but idk how to lower nitrogen in my soil without transplanting. I will be getting a much better light in about a week or 2 so i must make due. Thanks for the advice ...lol dont judge me but whaf do u mean by sub straight and what can I do to fix it ??


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> On my cane is what I need know. Weed sticker it up and they’ll know why I need a cane.


The good lean


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Ok so more phosphorus lower nitrogen and more light. I just added a phospherus heavy top dressing but idk how to lower nitrogen in my soil without transplanting. I will be getting a much better light in about a week or 2 so i must make due. Thanks for the advice ...lol dont judge me but whaf do u mean by sub straight and what can I do to fix it ??


You need to read more my friend. We come here to chill.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Ok so more phosphorus lower nitrogen and more light. I just added a phospherus heavy top dressing but idk how to lower nitrogen in my soil without transplanting. I will be getting a much better light in about a week or 2 so i must make due. Thanks for the advice ...lol dont judge me but whaf do u mean by sub straight and what can I do to fix it ??


I must admit I've never seen that color soil before. Your substrate is your grow medium. If you're in soil don't worry about the N. Really the light is your biggest limitation. These plants are light hungry when growing in doors. It's hard to hit the DLI (daily light integral). Most of us are always looking at upping our light game. Anyway your plants look good so far.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Ok so more phosphorus lower nitrogen and more light. I just added a phospherus heavy top dressing but idk how to lower nitrogen in my soil without transplanting. I will be getting a much better light in about a week or 2 so i must make due. Thanks for the advice ...lol dont judge me but whaf do u mean by sub straight and what can I do to fix it ??


Also what do you think about the red stems..im thinking genetics but I want to be sure ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I must admit I've never seen that color soil before. Your substrate is your grow medium. If you're in soil don't worry about the N. Really the light is your biggest limitation. These plants are light hungry when growing in doors. It's hard to hit the DLI (daily light integral). Most of us are always looking at upping our light game. Anyway your plants look good so far.


I love you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> On my cane is what I need know. Weed sticker it up and they’ll know why I need a cane.


For awhile when I rocked a cane I thought about smacking people with it. Unfortunately I couldn't because I would have fallen down. I'm glad that devilishly tempting phase is over, for the time being.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You need to read more my friend. We come here to chill.


I'm sorry Paul, I started it  I was wondering who the garrulous newbie was so I read his posts and then was to f'n lazy to change forums to reply.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> For awhile when I rocked a cane I thought about smacking people with it. Unfortunately I couldn't because I would have fallen down. I'm glad that devilishly tempting phase is over, for the time being.


They have cane “backpacks” hahahah
Like I need to teeter over because my phone is in the cane bag.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I must admit I've never seen that color soil before. Your substrate is your grow medium. If you're in soil don't worry about the N. Really the light is your biggest limitation. These plants are light hungry when growing in doors. It's hard to hit the DLI (daily light integral). Most of us are always looking at upping our light game. Anyway your plants look good so far.


The teal rocks are just pebbles that I can water thru, they help stop fungus gnats breeding. Its good soil below lol but ty for the feedback ill do those things for sure


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> The teal rocks are just pebbles that I can water thru, they help stop fungus gnats breeding. Its good soil below lol but ty for the feedback ill do those things for sure


Oh sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you


Backatchya kiddo


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry Paul, I started it  I was wondering who the garrulous newbie was so I read his posts and then was to f'n lazy to change forums to reply.


I need a drink


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Also what do you think about the red stems..im thinking genetics but I want to be sure ?


Some say the Rachis of the leaf being red vs just the stem is a P def. It doesn't hurt to bump up the P a bit if you see it. Also cold effects P uptake as does light. That's why many of us lollipop our plants and others scrog, because light won't fully penetrate a dense canopy. I could go on but this is WnB and I'm not even baked yet LOL if I don't restrain myself my friends will just hang me in the closet like last time


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need a drink


I do too, f'n UTI you know. Tx for the reminder I'm back to swilling water, sigh.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I do too, f'n UTI you know. Tx for the reminder I'm back to swilling water, sigh.


Can you flavor it? Little lime juice and water is way better!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Some say the Rachis of the leaf being red vs just the stem is a P def. It doesn't hurt to bump up the P a bit if you see it. Also cold effects P uptake as does light. That's why many of us lollipop our plants and others scrog, because light won't fully penetrate a dense canopy. I could go on but this is WnB and I'm not even baked yet LOL if I don't restrain myself my friends will just hang me in the closet like last time


You said you liked it!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you flavor it? Little lime juice and water is way better!


I could but that's extra work. I'm pretty lazy.



Paul Drake said:


> You said you liked it!


You said you don't have a memory too!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could but that's extra work. I'm pretty lazy.
> 
> 
> You said you don't have a memory too!


Hear hear! A drink to laziness! Later, when I feel like going to get a glass...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could but that's extra work. I'm pretty lazy.
> 
> 
> You said you don't have a memory too!


What don’t you like


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Oh ok I forgot


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What don’t you like


Hey, you're the one that locked me in the closet. Although I have to give you style points for creative use of a cane!


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Backatchya kiddo


Yea


curious2garden said:


> Some say the Rachis of the leaf being red vs just the stem is a P def. It doesn't hurt to bump up the P a bit if you see it. Also cold effects P uptake as does light. That's why many of us lollipop our plants and others scrog, because light won't fully penetrate a dense canopy. I could go on but this is WnB and I'm not even baked yet LOL if I don't restrain myself my friends will just hang me in the closet like last time


Nah I appreciate the info. Im in uncharted water with these stunts, they should by all rights be dead. They are finicky but it has forced me to learn alot more abouf them and they are doing very good. Ive read a few things that say if they dont herm, highly stressed plants can produce some great potent buds so im really curious to see what they produce. Should I use a liquid feed to raise P?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could but that's extra work. I'm pretty lazy.
> 
> 
> You said you don't have a memory too!


Azo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hear hear! A drink to laziness! Later, when I feel like going to get a glass...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hey, you're the one that locked me in the closet. Although I have to give you style points for creative use of a cane!


Thank you I take pride my use of instruments.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Azo


 On boarded that yesterday. I love how useful dyes can be


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Yea
> 
> Nah I appreciate the info. Im in uncharted water with these stunts, they should by all rights be dead. They are finicky but it has forced me to learn alot more abouf them and they are doing very good. Ive read a few things that say if they dont herm, highly stressed plants can produce some great potent buds so im really curious to see what they produce. Should I use a liquid feed to raise P?


Nope you top dressed. Fix the light and bump your temps up a bit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> On boarded that yesterday. I love how useful dyes can be


I told you my methylene blue story, no?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I told you my methylene blue story, no?


I f'n love methylene blue. Although Indocyanine Green was another favorite. I don't like Azo's color although I used to have a friend who dyed her hair that color and now I remember why I disliked it. It cued UTI memories.

You should tell your Methylene Blue story to the group  it was a good one.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Yea
> 
> Nah I appreciate the info. Im in uncharted water with these stunts, they should by all rights be dead. They are finicky but it has forced me to learn alot more abouf them and they are doing very good. Ive read a few things that say if they dont herm, highly stressed plants can produce some great potent buds so im really curious to see what they produce. Should I use a liquid feed to raise P?


Please go read the thousands of grow threads for your questions or we will all put you on ignore man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I f'n love methylene blue. Although Indocyanine Green was another favorite. I don't like Azo's color although I used to have a friend who dyed her hair that color and now I remember why I disliked it. It cued UTI memories.
> 
> You should tell your Methylene Blue story to the group  it was a good one.


Green is my fav color!! My doc at the time didn't Rx green, just blue and azo. Although the blue garnered awe and fear in the witnesses lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

Too much N.

Solution #1: Flush with ph'ed water @ 3gallons of water for every 1 of your soil; basically until your runoff is clear.
Solution #2: Transplant the plant into inert soil after washing away the current soil from the roots with ph balanced water. 

Solution 1 will take forever to dry out and will probably give you slight over watering symptoms for a week. 
Solution 2 will stress the plant but you will get 100% of your excess nutes out and wash any salt buildup from the roots. 

Either adds time and stress to the grow but will resolve your issues.



Morning all, rolling my first j while I wait for the delivery of parts for my wife's car. Spent all last night in the dealerships not buying a car. :-/


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you flavor it? Little lime juice and water is way better!


I hear cranberry juice

















And vodka


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear cranberry juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A practical man


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Too much N.
> 
> Solution #1: Flush with ph'ed water @ 3gallons of water for every 1 of your soil; basically until your runoff is clear.
> Solution #2: Transplant the plant into inert soil after washing away the current soil from the roots with ph balanced water.
> ...


I'll see your parts and raise you the engine I pulled outta my Honda Civic's trunk!! Bet you thought for a moment I'd say outta my ass but NOooooo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear cranberry juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I thought of that. But since demon alcohol is what got me into this mess I can't use the demon to get out of this mess, damn it


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Guys she has to hydrate... Glass of wine next to a glass of water.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll see your parts and raise you the engine I pulled outta my Honda Civic's trunk!! Bet you thought for a moment I'd say outta my ass but NOooooo



Last time I looked at a Honda they didn't do rear-vehicle engines. I'm thinking you might have a slight problem with the installation if that's where they put the engine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys she has to hydrate... Glass of wine next to a glass of water.


That's where the ice comes in to play


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Last time I looked at a Honda they didn't do rear-vehicle engines. I'm thinking you might have a slight problem with the installation if that's where they put the engine.


Lol that’s how I got it home. It’s going into a ‘96 Honda Accord (in the front)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys she has to hydrate... Glass of wine next to a glass of water.


Coffee???


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

We all been talking about all sorts of things a


Paul Drake said:


> Please go read the thousands of grow threads for your questions or we will all put you on ignore man.


Really ? We all been talking about all kinds of things this morning including weed,dispensaries and getting high how is my topic any diffrent from yours ? Everything you said could be found on the same threads you just threatened banished me too. Im just trying to chill bro whats the issue here ?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee???


Of course I’m not crazy enough to give that up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course I’m not crazy enough to give that up


That was close


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lol that’s how I got it home. It’s going into a ‘96 Honda Accord (in the front)


Ah upgrades and projects are fun. Keeping missions critical vehicles running, not so much. I've got blown ignition coils in my wife's car. Thing is misfiring like the old dude's Harley down the street. Shop wanted $1000 to do a 15 minute job. So it ends up falling on me, but a marketing emails convinced my wife we need to buy a car NOW, last night. When I told her we needed to fix her car and wait a few months and go in prepared. 

Of course she couldn't get the price where she wanted and we just wasted 4 hours sitting on a sales floor. 

Been a rough weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course I’m not crazy enough to give that up


You get some funny looks.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ah upgrades and projects are fun. Keeping missions critical vehicles running, not so much. I've got blown ignition coils in my wife's car. Thing is misfiring like the old dude's Harley down the street. Shop wanted $1000 to do a 15 minute job. So it ends up falling on me, but a marketing emails convinced my wife we need to buy a car NOW, last night. When I told her we needed to fix her car and wait a few months and go in prepared.
> 
> Of course she couldn't get the price where she wanted and we just wasted 4 hours sitting on a sales floor.
> 
> Been a rough weekend.


I f'n hate car shopping. I want to replace my 2018 Civic. I had planned on doing that shortly after her 3 year dealer warranty expired. But then I found out how the supply chain frenzies are affecting the pricing and I'm out of the market until our JiT line gets evened out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> We all been talking about all sorts of things a
> 
> Really ? We all been talking about all kinds of things this morning including weed,dispensaries and getting high how is my topic any diffrent from yours ? Everything you said could be found on the same threads you just threatened banished me too. Im just trying to chill bro whats the issue here ?


I’ll tell you how.
You’ve got a bunch of other people in the appropriate threads asking the same question a million times over.
Toke and talk is just that.
Do you see anyone else asking for grow help here?
I can’t ban anyone. Got no problem with you. Just go ask how to grow in other threads and you’ll be better off.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Time for a hot shower


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Chill time


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll tell you how.
> You’ve got a bunch of other people in the appropriate threads asking the same question a million times over.
> Toke and talk is just that.
> Do you see anyone else asking for grow help here?
> I can’t ban anyone. Got no problem with you. Just go ask how to grow in other threads and you’ll be better off.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll tell you how.
> You’ve got a bunch of other people in the appropriate threads asking the same question a million times over.
> Toke and talk is just that.
> Do you see anyone else asking for grow help here?
> I can’t ban anyone. Got no problem with you. Just go ask how to grow in other threads and you’ll be better off.


I diddnt ask for help. We have been chillin all morning and it came up in passing during our morning conversation and would have passed by just like all the other topics we spoke of this morning but you jumped on me?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Ahh human bodies, my bowel flora is dying like a little bitch while my UTI is just hanging in there yawning at the antibiotics


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> I diddnt ask for help. We have been chillin all morning and it came up in passing during our morning conversation and would have passed by just like all the other topics we spoke of this morning but you jumped on me?


I dont get it vause lots of other people talked about grow stuff as well ? Whats the criteria you are using ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5010825


I put him on ignore.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh human bodies, my bowel flora is dying like a little bitch while my UTI is just hanging in their yawning at the antibiotics


So eloquently written too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> So eloquently written too.


::blush:: thank you!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

My god it's 9 am and I'm just sitting here, f'n hoping somehow my coffee will magically arrive and I'll get moving. I think today may not be dog bathing day again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My god it's 9 am and I'm just sitting here, f'n hoping somehow my coffee will magically arrive and I'll get moving. I think today may not be dog bathing day again.


LOL as I sit here at 12 pm and on my second cup of tea


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> I dont get it vause lots of other people talked about grow stuff as well ? Whats the criteria you are using ?
> [/QU





Paul Drake said:


> I put him on ignore.


Wtf??? I tried to be polite and friendly all morning and still this. Be honest guys am I in the wrong here or is it because im new...im actually curious, I think he has a bone with me ..idk why but he does


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Wtf??? I tried to be polite and friendly all morning and still this. Be honest guys am I in the wrong here or is it because im new...im actually curious, I think he has a bone with me ..idk why but he does


Wanna hear about my wood?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL as I sit here at 12 pm and on my second cup of tea


Gators foosball is on so we need to be quiet.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> Wtf??? I tried to be polite and friendly all morning and still this. Be honest guys am I in the wrong here or is it because im new...im actually curious, I think he has a bone with me ..idk why but he does


First I'm Curious!

Second we don't know you and you are a bit chatty, although there's nothing wrong with that, you didn't take the temperature of the room. A remark or two and we'd eventually engage you. However when someone comes in gangbusters and a bit tone deaf we wonder if they are a sock of a problem child.

That is why I searched your posts to see what was up. I came to the conclusion you were just a little socially tone deaf so I helped you. Which is what hurt you. Anyway welcome to RIU and WnB. 


DarkWeb said:


> Wanna hear about my wood?


Where's @Gary Goodson when we need him the most.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gators foosball is on so we need to be quiet.


Where's @Metasynth for his sports ball comment. He does that shit so well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Ok second cuppa arrived and is being installed. I should be assuming my final form any minute now!


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Gary sent this, apologized for the substitute wieners.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok second cuppa arrived and is being installed. I should be assuming my final form any minute now!


It might hurt less if you installed the liquid inside the cup, sans ceramic...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> First I'm Curious!
> 
> Second we don't know you and you are a bit chatty, although there's nothing wrong with that, you didn't take the temperature of the room. A remark or two and we'd eventually engage you. However when someone comes in gangbusters and a bit tone deaf we wonder if they are a sock of a problem child.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Gary sent this, apologized for the substitute wieners.
> 
> View attachment 5010847


Sorry but I'm not taking generic Gary! It has to be name brand @Gary Goodson


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually turned out to be a really good thing for me. I took 2 days off. 2 fucking days, and the world fell apart.
> If they saw my value before, they didn't understand it until now.
> My head blew up a little. I knew I added value but, I now know my value.
> I am Global for a reason
> ...


“And his balls grew three sizes that day…”

my dude, my fuckin dude.You’re a boss, you knew it, and now they really know it. Fucking awesome, my brother!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where's @Metasynth for his sports ball comment. He does that shit so well.



I think @Paul Drake is great and I mean no offense, but every time I hear "Gators Football" I think of the Dave Barry movie Big Trouble.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It might hurt less if you installed the liquid inside the cup, sans ceramic...


But I so enjoy licking it off my counter; coffee and clean counters! It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I think @Paul Drake is great and I mean no offense, but every time I hear "Gators Football" I think of the Dave Barry movie Big Trouble.


When did that one come out? Being retired is illustrating just how much culture building I missed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I think @Paul Drake is great and I mean no offense, but every time I hear "Gators Football" I think of the Dave Barry movie Big Trouble.


I'm still trying to understand how they fold those paper triangles. Let alone flick them. And paper and water? I need to burn some more oil.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> “And his balls grew three sizes that day…”
> 
> my dude, my fuckin dude.You’re a boss, you knew it, and now they really know it. Fucking awesome, my brother!


I'm dubbing you: RIU Eulogist!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm dubbing you: RIU Eulogist!


I prefer ‘Connoisseur of Cock’, but I’ll take what I can get!


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry but I'm not taking generic Gary! It has to be name [email protected]


Did the best I could, even said his name 3 times and...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I prefer ‘Connoisseur of Cock’, but I’ll take what I can get!


One step at a time young Padawan. You got Pinny's old title of Eulogist but CoC is something you need to work a little *harder* for.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But I so enjoy licking it off my counter; coffee and clean counters! It doesn't get better than that.


You sound like @Jeffislovinlife now. Back away from the beans...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did the best I could, even said his name 3 times and...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When did that one come out? Being retired is illustrating just how much culture building I missed.


It was originally set to be released in 2001, but comedy movies about illicit bombs bing shipped into the US kind of became a non-starter for the studios that summer. So it sat on the shelf until 2002 and I think it only did a couple weeks in theaters before getting pulled and sent to video. Even if you weren't burried in a career at the time, it is kind of an obscure movie because of how to got released.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> One step at a time young Padawan. You got Pinny's old title of Eulogist but CoC is something you need to work a little *harder* for.


You DO know I erected a thread in which I heterosexually rate other members…_members… _in a completely non-biased fashion, right?

I creates a safe place for the Penis.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I think @Paul Drake is great and I mean no offense, but every time I hear "Gators Football" I think of the Dave Barry movie Big Trouble.


I’m a Seminole and the wife is a Gator. It’s so true


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wanna hear about my wood?





curious2garden said:


> First I'm Curious!
> 
> Second we don't know you and you are a bit chatty, although there's nothing wrong with that, you didn't take the temperature of the room. A remark or two and we'd eventually engage you. However when someone comes in gangbusters and a bit tone deaf we wonder if they are a sock of a problem child.
> 
> ...


You all can reread the thread but thats what I did. We have been engaged in small talk on and off for almost 3 hrs?
Considering that talking is what is generally done in a chat, thats what I politely did. Everything seemed cordial and friendly until someone threatened me for conversating with you after you asked me about me??? and then suddenly Im a garrulous tone def new guy that is being mocked by people I was just talking to all morning. Im calm but confused


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> You all can reread the thread but thats what I did. We have been engaged in small talk on and off for almost 3 hrs?
> Considering that talking is what is generally done in a chat, thats what I politely did. Everything seemed cordial and friendly until someone threatened me for conversating with you after you asked me about me??? and then suddenly Im a garrulous tone def new guy that is being mocked by people I was just talking to all morning. Im calm but confused


Everyone gets the dicks here. They're giving you a chance, just roll with it.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m a Seminole and the wife is a Gator.



Did you hear why The University of Florida was able to get their sports drink patented as GatorAid and licensed for millions, while FSU was never able to get their version to market?



.
.
.
.
.
.




After the FSU sports nutrition sent their drink to the FSU school of marketing, the students couldn't figure out how the hell they were going to market 64oz bottles of Seminole Fluid.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> You all can reread the thread but thats what I did. We have been engaged in small talk on and off for almost 3 hrs?
> Considering that talking is what is generally done in a chat, thats what I politely did. Everything seemed cordial and friendly until someone threatened me for conversating with you after you asked me about me??? and then suddenly Im a garrulous tone def new guy that is being mocked by people I was just talking to all morning. Im calm but confused


Smoke em if you got em. Welcome. You were not mistreated. Or even specially treated. 

And I read Wake and bake as smoke what you grew. Not help me grow it. Better threads for that. LOL. 

Don't make us dust ours off.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> You all can reread the thread but thats what I did. We have been engaged in small talk on and off for almost 3 hrs?
> Considering that talking is what is generally done in a chat, thats what I politely did. Everything seemed cordial and friendly until someone threatened me for conversating with you after you asked me about me??? and then suddenly Im a garrulous tone def new guy that is being mocked by people I was just talking to all morning. Im calm but confused


I've been meaning to talk to you about your extended warranty...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You DO know I erected a thread in which I heterosexually rate other members…_members… _in a completely non-biased fashion, right?
> 
> I creates a safe place for the Penis.


I knew Pinworm and you sir are......
Wait, wut


RetiredToker76 said:


> Did you hear why The University of Florida was able to get their sports drink patented as GatorAid and licensed for millions, while FSU was never able to get their version to market?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5010855



I learned that joke when I worked at FSU in the early 2000's. One of my absolute favorite Florida jokes.


----------



## AngerbizcuTT (Oct 16, 2021)

Lol ok 


raratt said:


> I've been meaning to talk to you about your extended warranty...


Lmao .. ok u got me there damn i give, dont dust off ur cock plz.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> You all can reread the thread but thats what I did. We have been engaged in small talk on and off for almost 3 hrs?
> Considering that talking is what is generally done in a chat, thats what I politely did. Everything seemed cordial and friendly until someone threatened me for conversating with you after you asked me about me??? and then suddenly Im a garrulous tone def new guy that is being mocked by people I was just talking to all morning. Im calm but confused


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)

huh? What tf is going on right now?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

AngerbizcuTT said:


> You all can reread the thread but thats what I did. We have been engaged in small talk on and off for almost 3 hrs?
> Considering that talking is what is generally done in a chat, thats what I politely did. Everything seemed cordial and friendly until someone threatened me for conversating with you after you asked me about me??? and then suddenly Im a garrulous tone def new guy that is being mocked by people I was just talking to all morning. Im calm but confused


I covered it last night......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


The implications and multiple levels of wrong that conjures. "Poking an unresponsive pussy cat?"


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I covered it last night......


Finally?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I covered it last night......


Nothing worse than wet wood


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> huh? What tf is going on right now?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I miss those movies.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> huh? What tf is going on right now?


I'm in the twilight zone too, picked up my bud, scratched my head, and changed it for another strain...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

@Laughing Grass you miss so much on the weekends!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm in the twilight zone too, picked up my bud, scratched my head, and changed it for another strain...


I feel like if you ever come out west, we should go backpacking together. Open invitation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Finally?





Paul Drake said:


> Nothing worse than wet wood


I like it really dry......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like it really dry......


Darn. I was going to repeat the camping trip with duct tape on broke back mountain joke. And the would you tell part. I guess you upstaged that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>







I actually have f'n ravens hollering down my chimney to get out and feed them! I gotta move now f'n ravens.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I actually have f'n ravens hollering down my chimney to get out and feed them! I gotta move now f'n ravens.


You've done them an unkindness :[


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I feel like if you ever come out west, we should go backpacking together. Open invitation.


I didn't find any thru hikers on the AT this week, just people with too much shiny gear, no pot for them.
I did see Amish backpackers, 2 young couples with their infant, ash strip backpacks, bonnets, straw hats and beards.
They were awesome, don't see that ever. Old order Amish, no buttons or zippers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I didn't find any thru hikers on the AT this week, just people with too much shiny gear, no pot for them.
> I did see Amish backpackers, 2 young couples with their infant, ash strip backpacks, bonnets, straw hats and beards.
> They were awesome, don't see that ever.


You should bring bicycles and beer to just north of Greenville, MI. Amish are beautiful people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I feel like if you ever come out west, we should go backpacking together. Open invitation.


Where are we going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

lol Gators losing lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You've done them an unkindness :[


Ain't that the truth. 20lb of Raven chow per week and suddenly I'm the asshole because they have to wait for their free fuckin' food.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I feel like if you ever come out west, we should go backpacking together. Open invitation.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol Gators losing lol


And they shall until this guy retires. Laugh and hit on a few squares on the game.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You should bring bicycles and beer to just north of Greenville, MI. Amish are beautiful people.


We've got 4 communities here now, they are coming from all over the country and settling in.
They like the gravel roads, cheap land, but the vistas from their patch of land is very important as well, spiritually.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> We've got 4 communities here now, they are coming from all over the country and settling in.
> They like the gravel roads, cheap land, but the vistas from their patch of land is very important as well, spiritually.


Had only 2 electrified and industrialized neighbors when I lived between Langston and Stanton. The Amish brought me compost and spread it for the kids to borrow the cheap Huffy mountain bikes and a few beers. I had to promise to never tell the wife. And never. Her bread was on another level. 

They would walk in a blizzard to help you out. Treat them well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And they shall until this guy retires. Laugh and hit on a few squares on the game. View attachment 5010880


He got my friend a show about serpents in Okeechobee. Bill Booth is a great guy but for some reason history channel didn’t pick up another season.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I actually have f'n ravens hollering down my chimney to get out and feed them! I gotta move now f'n ravens.


We're an impatient bunch.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Family in LA. The swamp state, Not city. Mad props and respect to Troy and Bruce from my limited viewing. And in awe of Shelby Stenga. A shout to "Willie" and "Tyler". R.I.P..


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're an impatient bunch.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5010904


Saved.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

I woke up craving bacon....Bacon and nothing else was gonna do. Went and got my buddy and we went to the diner. Jam packed. We both said, Egg McMuffins. Drive across town, order. Sorry, It's 11:15. We stop breakfast at 11 AM.

Wound up going to the grocery store, bought a pound of bacon , and back to my house to make bacon and eggs, and dabs!!...Then we went to 2 open houses, in the pouring rain...Shitty run down tax foreclosure houses packed with lookers. Insane!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Saved.
> 
> View attachment 5010907


That's a nice one.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I woke up craving bacon....Bacon and nothing else was gonna do.


This sativa hash has me craving coffee and hopping around, fell asleep of exhaustion at 7 pm-4am.
A bowl of cold cereal, piece of toast for lunch, so not much appetite, pretty good for mild pain.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I woke up craving bacon....Bacon and nothing else was gonna do. Went and got my buddy and we went to the diner. Jam packed. We both said, Egg McMuffins. Drive across town, order. Sorry, It's 11:15. We stop breakfast at 11 AM.
> 
> Wound up going to the grocery store, bought a pound of bacon , and back to my house to make bacon and eggs, and dabs!!...Then we went to 2 open houses, in the pouring rain...Shitty run down tax foreclosure houses packed with lookers. Insane!


I make a better egg muffin than they sell. And if you were one of those underage, about to be financially exploited, kids in the rain behind my house? I'm sorry about the religious hymns at 200 watts and the excessively smoking smoker. Come back and enjoy a bite or asphyxiation. 

Greedy kids imposing on my Saturday for their profit. Blah.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Mmmmmmeat......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmeat......
> View attachment 5010941


I need to send the boy out to look for some sail possum or coon. Road kill galore after a chilly night this time of year.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

Put a rear view mirror on each of my bikes just now. Better late than never. And those gel seats do save on your ass a little bit, I don't care if it makes me look like an old man or not!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Put a rear view mirror on each of my bikes just now. Better late than never. And those gel seats do save on your ass a little bit, I don't care if it makes me look like an old man or not!View attachment 5010945


I’ve been meaning to put a rear view mirror on my bike, especially with my plans to start touring soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Man the s*** (stuff)you want to eat while High


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Put a rear view mirror on each of my bikes just now. Better late than never. And those gel seats do save on your ass a little bit, I don't care if it makes me look like an old man or not!View attachment 5010945


People only see them when you're not covering them. LMAO. TY people. Interesting day at best here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man the s*** (stuff)you want to eat whileView attachment 5010946 High


White Castle! WHOOP WHOOP!! It is a 2.5 hour trip to get to one here. And by the bag...............................................................


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> White Castle! WHOOP WHOOP!! It is a 2.5 hour trip to get to one here. And by the bag...............................................................


 really good White Castle we have around here is up by Rockford or Chicago 2 hours 3 hours away


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> really good White Castle we have around here is up by Rockford or Chicago 2 hours 3 hours away


Dietroit, Hamtrammack or Pontilack for me. Was just an hour to Lansing.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> really good White Castle we have around here is up by Rockford or Chicago 2 hours 3 hours away


Come hang out. White castle and weed baby! 
And pizza
And donuts


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm going for round 2 of bacon. This time open face bacon, tomato and cheese on an english muffin, and I'm about to put pork ribs in that I'm slow roasting for dinner, with some baked potatoes.. It's a damp rainy day... and there's new season of Shameless on Netflix!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Poppers with my bacon


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Come hang out. White castle and weed baby!
> And pizza
> And donuts


I wanna play. The boy made this with a few fancy things. I just need wood, fire, rocks, pans I can scorch and a mystery basket of goodies. And it won't matter after your cocktails and my hash pipe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm going for round 2 of bacon. This time open face bacon, tomato and cheese on an english muffin, and I'm about to put pork ribs in that I'm slow roasting for dinner, with some baked potatoes.. It's a damp rainy day... and there's new season of Shameless on Netflix!!


You gave me the bacon munchies lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wanna play. The boy made this with a few fancy things. I just need wood, fire, rocks, pans I can scorch and a mystery basket of goodies. And it won't matter after your cocktails and my hash pipe. View attachment 5010957View attachment 5010958View attachment 5010959View attachment 5010960View attachment 5010961


You're in our sphere, the three of us would burn the damn town down, let's go


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm going for round 2 of bacon. This time open face bacon, tomato and cheese on an english muffin, and I'm about to put pork ribs in that I'm slow roasting for dinner, with some *bacon* potatoes..


I read it this way... I was thinking that you crossed a potato and a pig somehow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wanna play. The boy made this with a few fancy things. I just need wood, fire, rocks, pans I can scorch and a mystery basket of goodies. And it won't matter after your cocktails and my hash pipe. View attachment 5010957View attachment 5010958View attachment 5010959View attachment 5010960View attachment 5010961


Make me a plate I'm splitting some wood right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

What do you not see that plate @Rsawr looks so good


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do you not see that plate @Rsawr looks so good


I was reacting to the wood splitting. Sounds painful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was reacting to the wood splitting. Sounds painful


It would be but then again did you see that plate


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I read it this way... I was thinking that you crossed a potato and a pig somehow


He missed that. Double bacon tater skins. 
I'm sorry. Bacon shortage as I here. $1.99 a pound here. Only at daily deals. And Walmart is trying to get it back. As they sell identical packages in store for 3.99. OOPS. And assorted bone in chops are $1.39. Sorry to the canadian hog farmers. The chinese processors are vulture capitalizing us all. 12 oz sorry.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Step up folks. Tis Saturday and .., well, we won't discuss yesterdays floppedness. And yes. I made that up. Webster refused to get my back. Now or never. I'm still watching dreamers tour my neighbors house while making nervous disorder faces and poses as they see me looking their way. Hppy Halloween.


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're an impatient bunch.


TnT is a tough crowd to reach.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> TnT is a tough crowd to reach.


Take big draw and just smile to this. Pure joy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> TnT is a tough crowd to reach.


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I need to send the boy out to look for some sail possum or coon. Road kill galore after a chilly night this time of year.


Sail Hasenpfeffer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sail Hasenpfeffer


Now you are scaring me. As my mother named my bunny doomed to a hunters dinner recipe. I told you you made nervous way back. LOL. And sail rabbits were whamo frisbees in the summer for us forgotten folks. Too funny. And a cacciatore to you.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 16, 2021)

You all know what time it is . 4;20 in Chicago …

Bacon infused weed . Anyone ever try to make a vape cart that tastes like bacon ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You all know what time it is . 4;20 in Chicago …
> 
> Bacon infused weed


Just decarb in bacon drippings. Sprinkle with some fresh dried flower for effect. Like your thinking.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You all know what time it is . 4;20 in Chicago …
> 
> Bacon infused weed


It is possible to infuse bacon fat, let that sink in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Almost 2 gallons of milk  


Damn the rain just hit hard. Instant downpour


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn the rain just hit hard. Instant downpour


Holy crap, I just looked at the radar, you on south end of VT?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost 2 gallons of milk
> View attachment 5011022
> 
> Damn the rain just hit hard. Instant downpour


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost 2 gallons of milk
> View attachment 5011022
> 
> Damn the rain just hit hard. Instant downpour


And what are we coagulating? Never mind. Cheese is good. 

Here is all of us being put to shame.

Building a fire a cranking all 200watts for a few as I seem to be without neighbors. Who da thunk to thank vacations, trips and covid. But okay. Getting the pit set for sacrifices.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Holy crap, I just looked at the radar, you on south end of VT?


That front hit quick and hard!


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Now you are scaring me. As my mother named my bunny doomed to a hunters dinner recipe. I told you you made nervous way back. LOL. And sail rabbits were whamo frisbees in the summer for us forgotten folks. Too funny. And a cacciatore to you.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been meaning to put a rear view mirror on my bike, especially with my plans to start touring soon


Found your new touring rig....Wouldn't this be cool as an ebike?!! It's on CL near me for $150


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Found your new touring rig....Wouldn't this be cool as an ebike?!! It's on CL near me for $150
> 
> View attachment 5011045


You're gonna need some bigger brakes lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Found your new touring rig....Wouldn't this be cool as an ebike?!! It's on CL near me for $150
> 
> View attachment 5011045


You will need a bigger battery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> You will need a bigger battery.
> 
> View attachment 5011047


Bike spooning


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

Apparently there is a shortage on appliances now too, of course. My buddy just went to NYC. His grandma just had colon surgery for Crohn's, and was released today, came home and her refridge died. Can't find one anywhere in the city. Lowes told her November 15th....I looked here and there are a few, but of course, the prices have doubled. This is getting ridiculous!!

I might be doing a refrigerator run!!  I hope not with my old truck in the city!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Well I just had a change of heart. Was starting to get fire pit stoked when some plastic type shiny guy starting saying heh you to me over the fence. Realtor of about mid twenties and way smaller than me. Told me I need to stop grilling and shut my religious music off. As he has to make a sale. And the weed smell isn't helping. I told him to bring police and paramedics to my front door and we will discuss it. In the mean time I'll ensure it does not sell. Arrogant assholes. I live here. HMM?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Found your new touring rig....Wouldn't this be cool as an ebike?!! It's on CL near me for $150
> 
> View attachment 5011045


Are there car bike racks for that?


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Is Ozzie religious music? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

I just got out of going to my sister's place tomorrow, so the day opened up for me.


raratt said:


> Is Ozzie religious music? Asking for a friend.


Evangelicals sure think so, even to this day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is Ozzie religious music? Asking for a friend.


Ozzy osbourne?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is Ozzie religious music? Asking for a friend.


Just these:


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

I play a lot of it All Saints eve.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Cheese cloth between two plates weighted. I'm pressing this one


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I play a lot of it All Saints eve.


Just then?


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just then?


Some the rest of the time?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just then?


I am going to try directional focusing 7Hz at around 1700 watts towards the house. Silent but effective. May be able to extort a pay off. LOL. But play nice peeps. Several of us no dirty deeds as intimacies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some the rest of the time?


Yeah....then....


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am going to try directional focusing 7Hz at around 1700 watts towards the house. Silent but effective. May be able to extort a pay off. LOL. But play nice peeps. Several of us no dirty deeds as intimacies.


Some of us know dirty deeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Some of us know dirty deeds.


Not my point but well stated. Human anatomy and the hidden frailties was music in books before we got a walkman. Damn Sony! Educated killers and dominatrix. LOL.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Some of us know dirty deeds.


362-4368.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

I went down the AC/DC rabbit hole on Youtube last night, started with Thunderstruck to loosen up the sub woofer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> 362-4368.


I rather this number. LOL.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I play a lot of it All Saints eve.


Dead Kennedys or anything with Jello Biafra usually scares the crap outta people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I went down the AC/DC rabbit hole on Youtube last night, started with Thunderstruck to loosen up the sub woofer.


AC/DC will suck you in hard. It’s ranks at the top of the most romantic music i listen too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Dead Kennedys or anything with Jello Biafra usually scares the crap outta people.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Toccata, ELP.


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> 362-4368.





4. The title track invites listeners to call 36-24-36 if they’re having problems. In the 1960s, that was an actual phone number in Australia.

5. In “Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap,” the number 36-24-36 is followed by the word “Hey,” which sounds a little like the number 8. This led to a lawsuit. An Illinois couple, whose phone number was 362-4368, sued Atlantic Records for $250,000 because they were getting hundreds of prank calls.


*








13 Things You Might Not Know About 'Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap' | iHeartRadio


Celebrate the album's 41st anniversary by learning all about it, like how it got its name. | iHeartRadio




www.iheart.com




*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Dead Kennedys or anything with Jello Biafra usually scares the crap outta people.


City made me remove the little post and plastic shielded pad next to my walk to the front door. Seems I cannot request your consent to possible sacrificial use. It really freaked people out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5011080
> 
> 
> 4. The title track invites listeners to call 36-24-36 if they’re having problems. In the 1960s, that was an actual phone number in Australia.
> ...


Learned something again, they duped me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

And what happened to Cali folk? Sorry. Juice is sweet. LOL.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Ouch, my spine...
Edibles time


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ouch, my spine...
> Edibles time


The pucks I dispose of. And I'd rather you further use or recycle. I can bake. I cannot infuse things on a E for everyone rating. Although most have said EEEEE, that is a bit too strong.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The pucks I dispose of. And I'd rather you further use or recycle. I can bake. I cannot infuse things on a E for everyone rating. Although most have said EEEEE, that is a bit too strong.


I didn't know how high my tolerance was until I accidentally greened out a buddy on a very small percentage of my normal dose. I think we can get along :]


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I didn't know how high my tolerance was until I accidentally greened out a buddy on a very small percentage of my normal dose. I think we can get along :]


Kinda laughable how the tolerances change as you change to sanity through pain control. 

I miss telling people to clear their schedule for a few before you even knock on the door. I wish I got high of late. Better weed every grow and I get numb. Not high. Grr! Love ya for whatever it means. Be content.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

I want to put the two of you to the test he he he I'm thinking that would be a blast


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

The back of my leg, from a leather strap on knee pads. That tender skin  From the driveway repair detail this week.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want to put the two of you to the test he he he I'm thinking that would be a blast


We will have to validate and cross reference state and federal laws as to possession, donations and concentrates. But Hell yea! I'm in.





















































sses


































































si





on


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The back of my leg, from a leather strap on knee pads. That tender skin  From the driveway repair detail this week.
> 
> View attachment 5011155


Leather strap? Driveway repairs? Were you pouring or hammering? Too funny. TY.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


What, you wanna come?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Wood cut for tomorrow, gotta season the pork bell...not bad pricing 2 1/2 pounds for 8 bucks....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What, you wanna come?


I say only we three are known by profile. Nothing but surnames after we get fuzzy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The back of my leg, from a leather strap on knee pads. That tender skin  From the driveway repair detail this week.
> 
> View attachment 5011155


Ouch that's gotta hurt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What, you wanna come?


Kinda busy love, maybe next time...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The back of my leg, from a leather strap on knee pads. That tender skin  From the driveway repair detail this week.
> 
> View attachment 5011155


Ouch!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Kinda busy love, maybe next time...


I wouldn't drive to Houston for a brisket either. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wood cut for tomorrow, gotta season the pork bell...not bad pricing 2 1/2 pounds for 8 bucks....


I noticed these huge pork tenderloins for $16. Not sure of the weight and not sure how I'd cook it, but it was huge....Had to be 18'' long...I thought it was a beef tenderloin it was so big and then shocked when I saw $16, because the last whole beef tenderloin I saw was nearly $200


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I say only we three are known by profile. Nothing but surnames after we get fuzzy.


We three fools. Hehehe


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We three fools. Hehehe


As I fondly recall my most foolish follies my favorite. And shortly I can. May be my last. A thought and what the hell? I bring good tidings or I would have shut up long ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wouldn't drive to Houston for a brisket either. LOL.


I stay out of Houston as much as possible, traffic sux, I usually go around..


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch that's gotta hurt.


It is sore, but my calf muscles are even more sore. I feel like I water skied for the 1sdt time, and went around the lake too many times  Glad that jobs done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Plus, I do my own brisket, when I can


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We three fools. Hehehe


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The back of my leg, from a leather strap on knee pads. That tender skin  From the driveway repair detail this week.
> 
> View attachment 5011155


I just get welts from leather straps, I mean my friend does.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I noticed these huge pork tenderloins for $16. Not sure of the weight and not sure how I'd cook it, but it was huge....Had to be 18'' long...I thought it was a beef tenderloin it was so big and then shocked when I saw $16, because the last whole beef tenderloin I saw was nearly $200


200 for beef, that's crazy.

Pork tender for 16, honestly isn't bad..js


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just get welts from leather straps, I mean my friend does.


Not gonna ask..nope


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just get welts from leather straps, I mean my friend does.


Oh? My wife says I play table tennis and need the most aggressive paddles. HMM? I ain't smacked a WTF slider serve in 30 years. And she keeps being bad. Oh....Ha Ha!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

This keeps happening.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This keeps happening.....
> View attachment 5011198
> View attachment 5011200


Now that's interesting....may wanna show that to someone ...js


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This keeps happening.....
> View attachment 5011198
> View attachment 5011200


3,014 ignored?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 200 for beef, that's crazy.
> 
> Pork tender for 16, honestly isn't bad..js


It was like $180 but that's still crazy. I didn't buy one....But I still want to damn it! I have been eating more pork than ever...and hardly any chicken for some reason. I use to like chicken. 

I do want to try making friend chicken this winter...and stuffed peppers!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2021)

Flaming hot pork skins... Oh man these munchies are just right


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

I just had an ice cream soda...vanilla ice cream with Coke. Yum.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Flaming hot pork skins... Oh man these munchies are just right


Add tobasco for a kick...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was like $180 but that's still crazy. I didn't buy one....But I still want to damn it! I have been eating more pork than ever...and hardly any chicken for some reason. I use to like chicken.
> 
> I do want to try making friend chicken this winter...and stuffed peppers!!


Just ask. And beef cures well. Corporate recuperation of losses for last year will fall soon. And beef primals will be well wet cured. Chill my ravenous meat craving friend. I despise factory shrink wrap. Admit it is good for a few months.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was like $180 but that's still crazy. I didn't buy one....But I still want to damn it! I have been eating more pork than ever...and hardly any chicken for some reason. I use to like chicken.
> 
> I do want to try making friend chicken this winter...and stuffed peppers!!


Yeah, I have been eating a lot pork as well 

having chicken breast with rice and carrots tonight, if your interested


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Flaming hot pork skins... Oh man these munchies are just right


It is on. @Jeffislovinlife I need a fire I can plant a 4-5 gallon kettle on. Or a spot I can toast a few sq feet of grass for my bricks. @Rsawr needs pork skins from the kettle. Poor person.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy Saturday night


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This keeps happening.....
> View attachment 5011198
> View attachment 5011200


Reset phone


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Restart, reset, remove app, reload app. It’s been crazy with my phone all day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Using the app?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

I use the browser view, safari.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Saturday night View attachment 5011214


Are they twins?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Saturday night View attachment 5011214


Tickle me Elmo time??

That girl looks about 12 but has a tat??


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Okay? This got awkward. Going to check my greenhouse heater and make sure the gangsta rap comes on at 10 AM. I'm trying for no neighbors.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

Good night baby dark


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night baby dark View attachment 5011229


Night


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night baby dark View attachment 5011229


Night Chica

That would be a cool pic for the Halloween thread..


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Night Chica
> 
> That would be a cool pic for the Halloween thread..


Take it for the thread. I forgot about it.
Night papa


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Take it for the thread. I forgot about it.
> Night papa


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Do it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

Darnit, freaking tablet.......hmm...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okay? This got awkward. Going to check my greenhouse heater and make sure the gangsta rap comes on at 10 AM. I'm trying for no neighbors.


What if you attract new gansta rap neighbors?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

Coffee is needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee is needed View attachment 5011252


Look who's awake from his nap  




DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5011253


Bread?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look who's awake from his nap
> 
> 
> 
> Bread?


Had to go let my son's dogs out


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

It's just good on its own


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

I was just about to sign up on line for a covid booster shot tomorrow. I have to go pick up meds anyways and they have openings. I was ready to click confirm, and I remembered, I had a cortisone shot this week. I checked and they recommend you to wait at least 2 weeks. So I wait. Why risk it! I'm masking in public again too...ugh!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5011254
> 
> It's just good on its own


It does look good where's the pickled herring?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

Good night all...Midnight here and I turn into a werewolf in a few


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It does look good where's the pickled herring?


With onions and sour cream


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good night all...Midnight here and I turn into a werewolf in a few


Rest well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> With onions and sour cream


Why why it saids it all in the name sour nasty


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5011254
> 
> It's just good on its own


Ok,..what is that, looks yummy


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good night all...Midnight here and I turn into a werewolf in a few


Night mate, going there myself in a few


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5011254
> 
> It's just good on its own


Homemade cheese


----------



## Zilman (Oct 17, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> Started the day with black coffee and Xanadu, a very nice morning combination indeed.


How long your Xanadu flowered?


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 17, 2021)

Zilman said:


> How long your Xanadu flowered?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5011343View attachment 5011344


Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok,..what is that, looks yummy


Farmers cheese. Easiest cheese you can make.








Easy Farmer's Cheese Recipe


This easy homemade farmer's cheese recipe is made with just 3 ingredients - milk, lemon juice, and white vinegar. A true Slavic staple!




momsdish.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Farmers cheese. Easiest cheese you can make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can’t you do?

Good morning Woody


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are they twins?


Looks photoshopped to me. Getting the makeup exactly the same is pretty tough.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just about to sign up on line for a covid booster shot tomorrow. I have to go pick up meds anyways and they have openings. I was ready to click confirm, and I remembered, I had a cortisone shot this week. I checked and they recommend you to wait at least 2 weeks. So I wait. Why risk it! I'm masking in public again too...ugh!


I'm glad you paid attention. Then people wonder why there are so many breakthrough infections. Taking corticosteroid injections is one reason.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What can’t you do?
> 
> Good morning Woody


Morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks photoshopped to me. Getting the makeup exactly the same is pretty tough.


I hope it’s photoshopped


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


And a very special coffee to you sexy


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a very special coffee to you sexy


Thanks, I could use some.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2021)

Where did the warm weather go?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope it’s photoshopped


I don't even wanna know the search term that helped you run across that particular image LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where did the warm weather go?


I don't know, but it's not here. Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where did the warm weather go?


Not here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know, but it's not here. Good morning.


Morning. 64 degrees in the house when I woke, probably should have had the furnace on auto.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't even wanna know the search term that helped you run across that particular image LOL


Darkweb


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning. 64 degrees in the house when I woke, probably should have had the furnace on auto.


Brrrrrrr woke up to 72 in the house. Us too. The cats and I are undercover.
It’s 64 but supposedly will hit 90, probably for the last time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Brrrrrrr woke up to 72 in the house. Us too. The cats and I are undercover.
> It’s 64 but supposedly will hit 90, probably for the last time.View attachment 5011363


I think you're making fun of me


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you're making fun of me


Nooooo I’m cold.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning. 64 degrees in the house when I woke, probably should have had the furnace on auto.


Yup I think it's been 2 weeks since I turned on the heater. I'm considering getting a connected thermostat so I can turn the heater on while still under the covers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Says it's 48° out there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Says it's 48° out there.


Wait it’s Sunday right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Coffee is needed


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Says it's 48° out there.



I didn't bother to check my outdoor temp because it will be colder and that's cold enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nooooo I’m cold.


69 inside now. I'm wearing a sweater, housecoat socks and slippers... and a nice warm pupper on my lap


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5011375
> I didn't bother to check my outdoor temp because it will be colder and that's cold enough.


Wow it's warmer here!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Hmmm 64 here!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup I think it's been 2 weeks since I turned on the heater. I'm considering getting a connected thermostat so I can turn the heater on while still under the covers.


That's what making hubby do it is for!

Chilly morning, happy people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Mountain snow showers tomorrow.......


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Farmers cheese. Easiest cheese you can make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that farmers cheese is like feta cheese you I need my wife’s pirogi recipe .


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2021)

Wake me at 9, thanks!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2021)

Now I want pierogies. Thanks rollin


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> If that farmers cheese is like feta cheese you I need my wife’s pirogi recipe .


Similar, different flavor and slightly different texture.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want pierogies. Thanks rollin


IKR! Hope he posts the recipe. I'll make them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm going to go back to bed


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Similar, different flavor and slightly different texture.





DarkWeb said:


> IKR! Hope he posts the recipe. I'll make them


 There’s two types of farmers cheese stringing and crumbly . Your looks crumbly and that’s what it needs . I’ll have to find it and print it out . The cheese filling is the easiest part the dough is what can go wrong .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> There’s two types of farmers cheese stringing and crumbly . Your looks crumbly and that’s what it needs . I’ll have to find it and print it out . The cheese filling is the easiest part the dough is what can go wrong .


Awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Wake me at 9, thanks!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome!


Why did the recipe thread get killed?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why did the recipe thread get killed?


It didn't: https://www.rollitup.org/t/share-your-recipes.1041017/


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nooooo I’m cold.


It's so cute in Florida when it gets into the 40's all the kiddies have their winter hats and mittens on.

It's cold here too...I am hoping to clean my gas fireplace today and get it turned on...But I have to go pre-view 3 more tax foreclosure properties this afternoon too.

And I am out of dabs


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2021)

57 here this morning, cloud cover and possible showers this evening. Warmth is not here either.



Mornin. Football day.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mountain snow showers tomorrow.......


Talks of frost here...I should add chopping my 1 surviving outdoor plant to the list of chores....and trim jail


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 17, 2021)

It’s 4;20 somewhere


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 69 inside now. I'm wearing a sweater, housecoat socks and slippers... and a nice warm pupper on my lap


I got 2 doggos sleeping on me. Both are about to be upset. Need more coffee. 

It's 48° outside and 68° in the house. 

@curious2garden you need a nest thermostat. I can turn on my heater/ac from anywhere, as long as I have my phone 

I'm obviously home and not working. 

  

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got 2 doggos sleeping on me. Both are about to be upset. Need more coffee.
> 
> It's 48° outside and 68° in the house.
> 
> ...




I shouldn't have looked, but I couldn't help myself. Nest eh? I'll check it out, thank you hun. I'm very glad you took some time off.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 17, 2021)

Just what the doctor ordered for NorCal


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just what the doctor ordered for NorCal
> 
> View attachment 5011487


Hopefully it will make it to the valley.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hopefully it will make it to the valley.


We might get some this week 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> We might get some this week
> 
> SH420


Yeah Long Beach has 30% chance tomorrow, but Topanga has none


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah Long Beach has 30% chance tomorrow, but Topanga has none


We have an engine without the head hanging on a hoist. I can guarantee it will rain here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We have an engine without the head hanging on a hoist. I can guarantee it will rain here.


4-6 mil poly sheeting


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why did the recipe thread get killed?


OP got banned


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> OP got banned


OP was pushed off a cliff! Thankfully we have @Paul Drake here to find out who done it. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> OP was pushed off a cliff! Thankfully we have @Paul Drake here to find out who done it.
> 
> SH420


Should I pass out cards?
Just call MA51911


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> OP got banned


Fucker


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It didn't: https://www.rollitup.org/t/share-your-recipes.1041017/


Thanks I thought it was still alive.

I found an interesting Woman on Wednesday thread. A lot of stuff buried in the dust.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got 2 doggos sleeping on me. Both are about to be upset. Need more coffee.
> 
> It's 48° outside and 68° in the house.
> 
> ...


You are home and not working ok anyone else buy this lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are home and not working ok anyone else buy this lol


Need more coffee!!!


  

SH420


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 17, 2021)

End of season for me..... I just put the hard top back on the jeep


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Need more coffee!!!
> View attachment 5011536
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there also


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011542


Phone or text.











OG universe from the dark web remain the best.OG universe is the cheapest and offer same day delivery. No medical card needed.call or text 724488-4467


OG universe is the cheapest and offering same day delivery. No order limit, no medical card needed, you just get what you want. Call or text OG universe on 724488-4467



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011542


Hay that guy taught me to


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> End of season for me..... I just put the hard top back on the jeep


You know I have a soft top that I've never put on mine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011542


Oh shit said to dial @Metasynth at 6060842 for dabs!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a soft top


 Do you only use the hard top? Harder to go topless


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Geez I smoked a joint. Watching Jane Eyre. They’re riding in a buggy in the English country side. It’s full of people, on the top too and I’m wondered why they weren’t worried about Indians.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Can’t believe Joe Montana is repping WellCare insurance. Didn’t he and Broadway Joe invest their money?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Do you only use the hard top? Harder to go topless


I only use the hard top. It's got the 3 piece so it's got t-tops. But those come off maybe a handful of times in the summer. 

One of my other jeeps I had both as well but I hardly ever ran the soft top. When I did it was just the top, no doors or windows. I like shade.....I run hot.....I don't like the sun much.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Need more coffee!!!
> View attachment 5011536
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing right now lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you doing right now lol


Lol. Not gonna believe me... so pic



  

SH420


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 17, 2021)

dam it missed by 4 minutes  …. Oh well


----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Lol. Not gonna believe me... so pic
> 
> View attachment 5011611
> 
> ...


Watching someone else play video games on the History Channel is a real blast.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Lol. Not gonna believe me... so pic
> 
> View attachment 5011611
> 
> ...


Satin or silk jps I'll buy that lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 17, 2021)

Chopping block this week . Finally some sunny and cool dry air for a few more days . They are still very green and healthy looking with no purple leaves .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

oh it is about time wait a minute I need coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Ok we are good coffee issue dealt with


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

And now some


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Right with ya


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Right with ya
> View attachment 5011682


Whhhhhaaaaat ?? Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2021)

Ummm, like Hooters new shorts are like going up the ass crack now. Lol, it’s like camel toes. Lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Whhhhhaaaaat ?? Lol


Low 40°'s tonight and damp. It's fire season!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ummm, like Hooters new shorts are like going up the ass crack now. Lol, it’s like camel toes. Lol.
> View attachment 5011692


Never been to one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011687


Carebear cat!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011687


I met this poodle the other day. She dyed him candy corn colors for Halloween. . I guess it’s the new trend for comfort service animals who visit hospitals and old age homes.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Low 40°'s tonight and damp. It's fire season!


Same here...Cleaned mine today and first fire tonight! Gas...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never been to one.


LOL @Paul Drake sad face?


One of these nights I'll tell you about us getting kicked out of a strip club down there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never been to one.


Yeah don’t bother. Nothin that great about Hooters. The food sucks . The new shorts are a desperate cry for help.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ummm, like Hooters new shorts are like going up the ass crack now. Lol, it’s like camel toes. Lol.
> View attachment 5011692


Elephant in the room how did you procure the shorts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Elephant in the room how did you procure the shorts


That place sucks and the shorts look like they would smell like a rotten trout after an 8 hour shift.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That place sucks and the shorts look like they would smell like a rotten trout after an 8 hour shift.


Things that make you go


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That place sucks and the shorts look like they would smell like a rotten trout after an 8 hour shift.


Boy, talk about a bad mental image 

I went to hooters...once..wasn't impressed food wise


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Boy, talk about a bad mental image
> 
> I went to hooters...once..wasn't impressed food wise


A buddy of mine loved the Hooters in Vegas. Wait for it....not because of the girls, because of the breakfast buffet, all you can eat and he swore they have the* best bacon on earth. *After an intensive internet search we determined it was Nueske's Bacon, which is right near where @420God 's farm was






Bacon | Smoked Slab & Sliced Bacon | Nueske's


Shop Smoked Bacon, Slab or Sliced. Smoked 24 hours over smoldering Applewood embers. Choose the best thick or thin-sliced bacon




www.nueskes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A buddy of mine loved the Hooters in Vegas. Wait for it....not because of the girls, because of the breakfast buffet, all you can eat and he swore they have the* best bacon on earth. *After an intensive internet search we determined it was Nueske's Bacon, which is right near where 420God's farm was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah OK, then it could just be just the restaurant, the ones down here when I went wasn't very good imo, might have try the one in Vegas for a second opinion. It's been a while since I have been in one...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

Thar triple thick cut looks bitchin, makes me wish I had a meat slicer for what I am doing now....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A buddy of mine loved the Hooters in Vegas. Wait for it....not because of the girls, because of the breakfast buffet, all you can eat and he swore they have the* best bacon on earth. *After an intensive internet search we determined it was Nueske's Bacon, which is right near where @420God 's farm was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get lost in that site


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can get lost in that site


I just did


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I just did


LOL yeah me too


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

Breakfast pantry?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Breakfast pantry?


Oh yeah


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2021)

Goodnight stargazers


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011749
> Goodnight stargazers


Sleep well, love, may u have wonderful dreams


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)

Yeah I am still nerding on that site, classic sampler?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5011749
> Goodnight stargazers


For you the sweetest of dreams


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

@Rsawr make it home yet hopefully it was uneventful for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

I've got to put my total scope back together but for the life of me can't remember witch way the lenses go should have put them up better lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2021)

Mondays almost here  I have a long list of crap to do tomorrow, but it's an easy list, so far. But it's Monday so anything's' possible. Something will go wrong 

I didn't get half of what I wanted to done today. But it's Sunday, and I did get baked all day.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to put my total scope back together but for the life of me can't remember witch way the lenses go should have put them up better lol


gun scope?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mondays almost here  I have a long list of crap to do tomorrow, but it's an easy list, so far. But it's Monday so anything's' possible. Something will go wrong
> 
> I didn't get half of what I wanted to done today. But it's Sunday, and I did get baked all day.
> 
> ...


Nope no gun scopes in this house lol oh yeah by the way how is your leg


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr make it home yet hopefully it was uneventful for you


 SO HIGH! Hiya bud, hope your night is fire and coffee <3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> SO HIGH! Hiya bud, hope your night is fire and coffee <3


Green Dragon?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Green Dragon?


stronger :] you need to come over
I have some unsmoked cones


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> stronger :] you need to come over
> I have some unsmoked cones


What is stronger?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is stronger?


the stuff you get in person.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> the stuff you get in person.


I see how you are lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see how you are lol


you get my pic?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

He he he love images I received now you can't go to jail for the thoughts you are having right I mean you just said you are going to drug me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> you get my pic?


Yes I did


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 18, 2021)

Happy no rain (but COLD) Monday.

Now off to work


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Morning






Happy Monday

40° out


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hello


Fire in the bowl?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope no gun scopes in this house lol oh yeah by the way how is your leg


Healing slowly, but I'm keeping them slathered up with antibiotic cream....Long pants don't help. And the muscles are recovering....Thanks for asking!!

Well my meds seem to be lost in space. They send everything electronically now. Doctor says they were sent last Thursday, but pharmacy doesn't have them. Typical Monday shit!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Good morning @Laughing Grass


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Healing slowly, but I'm keeping them slathered up with antibiotic cream....Long pants don't help. And the muscles are recovering....Thanks for asking!!
> 
> Well my meds seem to be lost in space. They send everything electronically now. Doctor says they were sent last Thursday, but pharmacy doesn't have them. Typical Monday shit!!


No sad faces...I have extra drugs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday. Much better waking up to heat today


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday. Much better waking up to heat today


It’s 59!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning @Laughing Grass


Good morning : hug:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 59!


Got the heat on yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning : hug:


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got the heat on yet?


Ummmm no lol long sleeves, and pants and SOCKS!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ummmm no lol long sleeves, and pants and SOCKS!


Hate when the socks come out!

We decided to go hiking yesterday. So much mud lol, got caught by the rain a couple times too.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

I know right, I got up at 5:00 a.m. and click the fireplace on and went back to bed, and when I got back up it was 75 in here. Loving it! And look at the visitor I just had. Nice solid young buck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know right, I got up at 5:00 a.m. and click the fireplace on and went back to bed, and when I got back up it was 75 in here. Loving it! And look at the visitor I just had. Nice solid young buckView attachment 5011941


No thermostat to turn it on automatically?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We have an engine without the head hanging on a hoist. I can guarantee it will rain here.


Yup raining.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

@Rsawr coffee to you all and once again I hope everyone has a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No thermostat to turn it on automatically?


No, but I just bought one and that's on todays "to do" list. I have to snake the wire up through an interior wall somewhere.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No, but I just bought one and that's on todays "to do" list. I have to snake the wire up through an interior wall somewhere.


Can you put the dial right by the bed, so you can reach up from under the covers like a lil creature? No cold air exposure!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents......hope everyone had a safe weekend

oh that pork belly was good last night.....even got a complement from the wife on that one.......

woke up this morning to a brisk 49F.....wow.....feels great....high today 76F.........

welp just made a fresh pot of coffee here......so if ya need a warm up.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents......hope everyone had a safe weekend
> 
> oh that pork belly was good last night.....even got a complement from the wife on that one.......
> 
> ...


What is pork belly?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is pork belly?


basically it's a slab of bacon, un-cut in slices......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

Windy this am with fat clouds. This one is underlit by the mountains.



This one has a stubby rainbow.



Paulie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Ok first scary movie of the day called BURIED with Ryan Reynolds.

You bastards gave me nightmares through my pills with CANDYMAN last night!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok first scary movie of the day called BURIED with Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> You bastards gave me nightmares through my pills with CANDYMAN last night!


lol awesome!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok first scary movie of the day called BURIED with Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> You bastards gave me nightmares through my pills with CANDYMAN last night!


The new one or the original?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The new one or the original?


Original I guess. Virginia Madsen hasn’t been around lately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Smoke break


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol awesome!


Come on over and watch it. Barbie’s on the phone, again lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Come on over and watch it. Barbie’s on the phone, again lol.


Talking to Ron? 

I had to take a break from the horror movies. We watched Spontaneous last night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Come on over and watch it. Barbie’s on the phone, again lol.


Hellraiser 1 through 3 Lord of illusions these are my recommendations for the daily watch


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

The Conjouring series isn't bad ...js


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Someone's hungry if she's fishing for a hummingbird.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5011997
> 
> Someone's hungry if she's fishing for a hummingbird.


 are those solar panels yours? that is awesome


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> The Conjouring series isn't bad ...js


The new comic is spooooky. Conjuring: The lover


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5011997
> 
> Someone's hungry if she's fishing for a hummingbird.


mine inside the house have been chasing spiders lately


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

I forgot I have 4#'s of eye of round to slice up and make jerky. Too much to do.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can you put the dial right by the bed, so you can reach up from under the covers like a lil creature? No cold air exposure!


Oh, I like your way of thinking... That would be sweet! 

I have the wire about half way run to the living room already though. Once winter gets here the fireplace will run 24/7 anyways, but the thermostat will be nice for spring and fall. 

I'm already thinking about breaking out the electric blanket, insulated curtains, and I might move my bed to an interior wall this winter...Old age sux!


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

I hacked up a ham yesterday. need to fire up my new to me smoker and get it put on there.
I slept wrong, feels like I pulled a muscle on the left side of my neck.  
I think my Homer decoration has reached the end of it's life, it is having problems standing up straight, looks like me.
49 and mostly clear this morning.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> are those solar panels yours? that is awesome


Love the tile roof too!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Pig cheeks and taters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

I have nothing in the house for lunch. Tuna tomato sauce and rice lol can't do much with that. I think I'm going to have to get dressed and brave the world


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have nothing in the house for lunch. Tuna tomato sauce and rice lol can't do much with that. I think I'm going to have to get dressed and brave the world


No frozen protein and peas or something? What about eggs? Can you make fried rice?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The new comic is spooooky. Conjuring: The lover


the actually made a comic series.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No frozen protein and peas or something? What about eggs? Can you make fried rice?


Tuna fried rice  

No other protein or fruit at all. I'm really craving Chinese food today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, I like your way of thinking... That would be sweet!
> 
> I have the wire about half way run to the living room already though. Once winter gets here the fireplace will run 24/7 anyways, but the thermostat will be nice for spring and fall.
> 
> I'm already thinking about breaking out the electric blanket, insulated curtains, and I might move my bed to an interior wall this winter...Old age sux!


My kingdom for a heated washroom floor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hacked up a ham yesterday. need to fire up my new to me smoker and get it put on there.
> I slept wrong, feels like I pulled a muscle on the left side of my neck.
> I think my Homer decoration has reached the end of it's life, it is having problems standing up straight, looks like me.
> 49 and mostly clear this morning.
> Mornin.


morning, you go a new smoker???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> morning, you go a new smoker???


Facebook marketplace.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Facebook marketplace.


eww...i haven't been facebook since 2015, now the buisness has a facebook but that's all use it for.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eww...i haven't been facebook since 2015, now the buisness has a facebook but that's all use it for.....


I like facebook marketplace. Lots of good stuff on there. I mainly use it to keep tabs on family... and memes.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the actually made a comic series.....


ya! the compilation book will be in libraries in a few months! you should keep an eye out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eww...i haven't been facebook since 2015, now the buisness has a facebook but that's all use it for.....


Wife tell me all the time that this is Facebook for stoners lol so I never hafta go there


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> are those solar panels yours? that is awesome


It's my neighbor behind me. I have solar pool heating on mine.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 18, 2021)

You all are making me hungry . Same here @Laughing Grass nothing in the cupboards or fridge/freezer .

Cousin came over yesterday and he winterized the pool and camper for me . Now to get someone to mow the lawn .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like facebook marketplace. Lots of good stuff on there. I mainly use it to keep tabs on family... and memes.


wife has facebook...she regularly looks at the marketplace and other things on there. I don't, for me it just to toxic so i deleted it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ya! the compilation book will be in libraries in a few months! you should keep an eye out


i will, i still got a buddy that goes to the comic shop regularly....so i'll ask him next time i see him


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You all are making me hungry . Same here @Laughing Grass nothing in the cupboards or fridge/freezer .
> 
> Cousin came over yesterday and he winterized the pool and camper for me . Now to get someone to mow the lawn .


Don't call me. I'm in a @manfredo situation lol tractor battery is dead at the back of the lawn. And my wife took my jeep today......jump pack is in it lol so it's 100' of cable or do something else till she gets back. I might need to have a smoke and think this through.......


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like facebook marketplace. Lots of good stuff on there. I mainly use it to keep tabs on family... and memes.


I keep track of family, and some of my military friends, and a few other friends.
Bought my smoker for $65 from Marketplace.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I keep track of family, and some of my military friends, and a few other friends.
> Bought my smoker for $65 from Marketplace.


wood or pellet style?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You all are making me hungry . Same here @Laughing Grass nothing in the cupboards or fridge/freezer .
> 
> Cousin came over yesterday and he *winterized the pool* and camper for me . Now to get someone to mow the lawn .


Mine stays up year 'round. I wish I could put her to bed and ignore her until spring.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I keep track of family, and some of my military friends, and a few other friends.
> Bought my smoker for $65 from Marketplace.


I use FB solely for stalking. Gotta have some hobbies.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Facebook scares me...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Never did Facebook


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never did Facebook


It's a surprisingly valuable trove of information. Which is why I never put anything on there.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 18, 2021)

Don’t do Facebook either. To many assholes and  . Can’t deal with stupid. I do however can look through marketplace (without joining) and if I find something I have a buddy who will help with the transaction .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use FB solely for stalking. Gotta have some hobbies.


Oh we're being honest... same!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> View attachment 5012059


Well damn that looks pretty good!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh we're being honest... same!


Number one reason I don’t have a FB account. I don’t wanna be stalked by people I no longer actively have in my life, or even think about ever.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wood or pellet style?


Charcoal/wood. Side fire box, big grill space. I think I could do a whole brisket if I wanted to invest the time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Charcoal/wood. Side fire box, big grill space. I think I could do a whole brisket if I wanted to invest the time.


nice....prolly got enough room for a couple of racks of ribs i'm guessing......

so when are you gonna season it.......???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Number one reason I don’t have a FB account. I don’t wanna be stalked by people I no longer actively have in my life, or even think about ever.


I don't use my real last name on FB or other social media sites so I can't be found. Really only FB now, My IG is private and I haven't posted in a more than a year. No use for twitter and I don't understand Tik Tok.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't use my real last name on FB or other social media sites so I can't be found. Really only FB now, My IG is private and I haven't posted in a more than a year. No use for twitter and I don't understand Tik Tok.


RIU is the only ‘social media’ I use. My friend who works for Facebook says I’m “off grid”


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't use my real last name on FB or other social media sites so I can't be found. Really only FB now, My IG is private and I haven't posted in a more than a year. No use for twitter and I don't understand Tik Tok.


Laughing Ass? Is that you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

I use it for school friends and my dad.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....prolly got enough room for a couple of racks of ribs i'm guessing......
> 
> so when are you gonna season it.......???


It is used so that step has been done, I ran some charcoal in it to just clean off anything that was left from the previous owners.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> It is used so that step has been done, I ran some charcoal in it to just clean off anything that was left from the previous owners.


ah ok......well shit.....congrats on the new aquisition then.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> RIU is the only ‘social media’ I use. My friend who works for Facebook says I’m “off grid”


I'm not allowed to use social media on the weekends.  

True story.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Laughing Ass? Is that you?


lol no I've only used this name here. FB is really stringent about the names that you use.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

@DarkWeb ikr


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb ikr


She misses everything!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She misses everything!


I went back and reread most of it today.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2021)

Look at this stupid thing. I guess it’s a novelty? it has got to be the smallest 4 piece grinder I’ve ever seen

A dispensary I sometimes go to was having a Halloween party, this was in the goodie bag.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Look at this stupid thing. I guess it’s a novelty? it has got to be the smallest 4 piece grinder I’ve ever seen
> 
> A dispensary I sometimes go to was having a Halloween party, this was in the goodie bag.
> 
> ...


 maybe they are working together lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Look at this stupid thing. I guess it’s a novelty? it has got to be the smallest 4 piece grinder I’ve ever seen
> 
> A dispensary I sometimes go to was having a Halloween party, this was in the goodie bag.
> 
> ...


Could you fit .5 grams in it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Cream of chicken soup oh God it tastes so good I might be a little high he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

The best grinder for maximum effort and minimal high...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Look at this stupid thing. I guess it’s a novelty? it has got to be the smallest 4 piece grinder I’ve ever seen
> 
> A dispensary I sometimes go to was having a Halloween party, this was in the goodie bag.
> 
> ...


It says cookies? Maybe it's sized to the tiny nugs cookies tend to throw?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The best grinder for maximum effort and minimal high...


Say It Ain't So but tiny house movement has moved into the dispensaries


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Say It Ain't So but tiny house movement has moved into the dispensaries


I micro grew this plant in a thimble. Yield? One pinch hit.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It says cookies? Maybe it's sized to the tiny nugs cookies tend to throw?


Oh no, I just started a cookie cross... should I throw it out and start new seeds?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The best grinder for maximum effort and minimal high...


I have this on my amazon wish list, hope Santa gets it for me for Christmas. 






Mamba V1 1 Gram 50mm Electric Herb Grinder. 9V Battery Powered Fast One-Handed Mill. Easy Press Two-Direction Rocker Switch for Fluffy Product Grinding : Amazon.ca: Home


Mamba V1 1 Gram 50mm Electric Herb Grinder. 9V Battery Powered Fast One-Handed Mill. Easy Press Two-Direction Rocker Switch for Fluffy Product Grinding : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have this on my amazon wish list, hope Santa gets it for me for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you currently use? 
That's fancy, it holds a gram? I am pretty lazy, this seems sweet, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh no, I just started a cookie cross... should I throw it out and start new seeds?


You started them, you have to finish them  Although the cookies I grew had smaller buds they were quite potent. So I wouldn't toss them.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You started them, you have to finish them  Although the cookies I grew had smaller buds they were quite potent. So I wouldn't toss them.


I will, you're right. They are already too cute to kill. I love seedlings... 
If it is small but mighty, I'm in!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have this on my amazon wish list, hope Santa gets it for me for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 50 mm plastic grinder that came with my Volcano. It's better than my Space Case grinder which I hardly use anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What do you currently use?
> That's fancy, it holds a gram? I am pretty lazy, this seems sweet, lol


Currently using this one, it gets stuck closed all the time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a 50 mm plastic grinder that came with my Volcano. It's better than my Space Case grinder which I hardly use anymore.


Does it have a catcher? I tried making this grinder, all the teeth broke off the first time I tried it.  









Death Star Grinder V2 by 3Dash


Second iteration of my death star grinder design. This version is more printer friendly and does not include any electronics. The parts should be printed as they are oriented in the STL's. Both halves have a hole in which a Ø4x3mm magnet can be glued. The death star model is a remix of...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could you fit .5 grams in it?


No! Probably maxxed out at 0.3 grams! Hahah!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Yesterday was the third anniversary of weed legalization in Canada. Hard to believe I've been doing this for almost three years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No! Probably maxxed out at 0.3 grams! Hahah!


I like small joints, but that might be a bit small.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Currently using this one, it gets stuck closed all the time.
> 
> View attachment 5012119


Gotcha! My amazon one catches on anything with any amount of stickiness to it, then you have to pry out little sticky bits that get caught in the teeth... ugh.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it have a catcher? I tried making this grinder, all the teeth broke off the first time I tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's a cute one. Mine has no catcher or sieve, it's as simple as they come.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

What do they call a generation of people that have to push buttons


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do they call a generation of people that have to push buttons


younger than you...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do they call a generation of people that have to push buttons


Elevator operators?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do they call a generation of people that have to push buttons


Millennials.



curious2garden said:


> Oh that's a cute one. Mine has no catcher or sieve, it's as simple as they come.
> View attachment 5012124


I have a red one of those that came with my Arizer, they work well eh? I'll have to give it a try. 



Rsawr said:


> Gotcha! My amazon one catches on anything with any amount of stickiness to it, then you have to pry out little sticky bits that get caught in the teeth... ugh.


mine too. I have a little slot screwdriver that I use to pry it apart.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip......
> mine too. I have a little slot screwdriver that I use to pry it apart.


I keep a stipling brush to remove the stuck bits. I'm not patient enough to meticulously pry out small bites.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep a stipling brush to remove the stuck bits. I'm not patient enough to meticulously pry out small bites.


Mine gets stuck where the two pieces of aluminium overlap each other with < 1mm to spare. Almost looks like there's hash pressed in there. I've worn away most of the anodization prying it apart.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cream of chicken soup oh God it tastes so good I might be a little high he he he


Looks good! I'm hungry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Going grocery shopping starving... that's recipe for disaster! See you in the baked good section.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going grocery shopping starving... that's recipe for disaster! See you in the baked good section.


yeah you'll be owning Isle 4 in no time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah you'll be owning Isle 4 in no time


I only bought four sweets... and ate one in the car.

Three sweets, I bought three sweets.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only bought four sweets... and ate one in the car.
> 
> Three sweets, I bought three sweets.


likely story...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only bought four sweets... and ate one in the car.
> 
> Three sweets, I bought three sweets.


How big are they though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> likely story...lol





DarkWeb said:


> How big are they though


Super small puff cookies, baklava, swiss roll cake and an eclair that I ate in the car.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Super small puff cookies, baklava, swiss roll cake and an eclair that I ate in the car.


LOL I'd be shaking! I rarely touch sweets.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Super small puff cookies, baklava, swiss roll cake and an eclair that I ate in the car.


Shopping hungry?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'd be shaking! I rarely touch sweets.


Same here. A couple years back they had these cake looking Oreos and I hadn't had an Oreo in decades and these looked so good! So I bought a box and ate one. I thought I was going to have to go to the ER for insulin! I gave them to my husband who blandly at 2 or 3 at a time until the box was done. Some of us just don't process sugar well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'd be shaking! I rarely touch sweets.


Me either... by choice tho, I love sweets!

She's gonna wonder WTF is wrong with me when she sees all this stuff lol. 



curious2garden said:


> Shopping hungry?


Starving! The eclair was the only thing I've eaten since breakfast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here. A couple years back they had these cake looking Oreos and I hadn't had an Oreo in decades and these looked so good! So I bought a box and ate one. I thought I was going to have to go to the ER for insulin! I gave them to my husband who blandly at 2 or 3 at a time until the box was done. Some of us just don't process sugar well.


You're not conditioning yourself with enough fruit!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not conditioning yourself with enough fruit!


Indeed, that fructose or it's siblings will get you if you don't watch out!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed, that fructose or it's siblings will get you if you don't watch out!


In all seriousness, do you really think natural fructose is bad for you or are you just messing with me? I don't think I eat that much more than the average person.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

Time to hit the hash pipe. I said I was gonna back off on the hash this week, but I lied to myself.

Had a flat tire this morning in the driveway, then my work app stopped working, so today sucks.
I had to work at a med clinic today, lost count of how many people and kids came in with Covid symptoms, wish me luck.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not allowed to use social media on the weekends.
> 
> True story.


That prince with a glass slipper is just around the corner.


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Look at this stupid thing. I guess it’s a novelty? it has got to be the smallest 4 piece grinder I’ve ever seen
> 
> A dispensary I sometimes go to was having a Halloween party, this was in the goodie bag.
> 
> ...


An order came with a free gift.








LOL!

That's hardly big enough for a bong hit.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

My first thought was "I could use the screen."


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> An order came with a free gift.
> 
> View attachment 5012202
> 
> ...



For when you just really have to grind your popcorn and shake.


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In all seriousness, do you really think natural fructose is bad for you or are you just messing with me? I don't think I eat that much more than the average person.


Which average statistic are you using for comparison?


The average American man 20 years old and up weighs 197.9 pounds . The average waist circumference is 40.2 inches, and the average height is just *over 5 feet 9 inches* (about 69.1 inches) tall. 

As of 2016, the average height for American women 20 years old and up is just *under 5 foot 4 inches* (about 63.7 inches) tall. The average weight is 170.6 pounds.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> For when you just really have to grind your popcorn and shake.


Actually, that might be great for cayenne's and leaf herbs, like dill, in the kitchen.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Which average statistic are you using for comparison?
> 
> 
> The average American man 20 years old and up weighs 197.9 pounds . The average waist circumference is 40.2 inches, and the average height is just *over 5 feet 9 inches* (about 69.1 inches) tall.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Actually, that might be great for cayenne's and leaf herbs, like dill, in the kitchen.


Oh yeah. Do cayennes. Do not clean. Replace in roomie’s kit. Anticipate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Which average statistic are you using for comparison?
> 
> 
> The average American man 20 years old and up weighs 197.9 pounds . The average waist circumference is 40.2 inches, and the average height is just *over 5 feet 9 inches* (about 69.1 inches) tall.
> ...


5'4" and a 170 lbs? That can't be right.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 5'4" and a 170 lbs? That can't be right.


Key word, *American.*


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yeah. Do cayennes. Do not clean. Replace in roomie’s kit. Anticipate.


Youtube sucks.

*Man Smokes World's Hottest Pepper and Goes Blind *


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Key word, *American.*


We Yanks are a fairly diverse lot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Key word, *American.*


I'm struggling with that being the average for 20 year old American women. It doesn't jive with my experience.


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm struggling with that being the average for 20 year old American women. It doesn't jive with my experience.


Fair enough.

Google ony reports what people wish to see.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm struggling with that being the average for 20 year old American women. It doesn't jive with my experience.


My mother was a nutritionist before she retired, specifically for heart patients. It completely jives with what I've seen in my lifetime.
Lots of fast food and sedentary lifestyles going on. At 6' I was once 289lbs, but have brought that down to 190-210 depending on time of year. Worked my ass off (literally) to get down to a healthy weight. The only way I was able to keep it down was to quit eating out completely. Slathered in fat and sold 3-4X a healthy serving is not healthy eating but it's all restaurants serve anymore, if you want something healthy they bring you a cracker. 

Even the CDC agrees.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> if you want something healthy they bring you a cracker.


 Too much sodium, and don't get me started on the carbs!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Google ony reports what people wish to see.


Just speaking form experience most of the university aged American girls that I've known have not been nearly that heavy.



RetiredToker76 said:


> My mother was a nutritionist before she retired, specifically for heart patients. It completely jives with what I've seen in my lifetime.
> Lots of fast food and sedentary lifestyles going on. At 6' I was once 289lbs, but have brought that down to 190-210 depending on time of year. Worked my ass off (literally) to get down to a healthy weight. The only way I was able to keep it down was to quit eating out completely. Slathered in fat and sold 3-4X a healthy serving is not healthy eating but it's all restaurants serve anymore, if you want something healthy they bring you a cracker.
> 
> Even the CDC agrees.
> ...


That made more sense to me Adults aged 20 *and over. * I know I don't weigh the same as I did when I was 20


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Youtube sucks.
> 
> *Man Smokes World's Hottest Pepper and Goes Blind *


I lol'd


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Youtube sucks.
> 
> *Man Smokes World's Hottest Pepper and Goes Blind *


Great, now bongs are going to come with a warning sticker. "For Tobacco Use Only NOT PEPPERS"


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

I had a productive Monday. Got my thermostat installed for the fireplace, went to the grocery and drug stores, and have a meatloaf and baked potatoes in the oven! 

Did a few dabs but they are gone, and my vaporizer is soaking in alcohol....Oh no! Guess I'm not done working!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a productive Monday. Got my thermostat installed for the fireplace, went to the grocery and drug stores, and have a meatloaf and baked potatoes in the oven!
> 
> Did a few dabs but they are gone, and my vaporizer is soaking in alcohol....Oh no! Guess I'm not done working!


Me either, gotta roll this joint before I can smoke it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Backpack blower almost all day. Got the mower running. Waited for the jump pack and fired it up.........not 30 seconds later it ran out of gas. I forgot it sucks if you run out of gas on it. The pump needs to be primed.  but it's running and I mowed a lot of the lawn. Then it rained lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought this was the what did you accomplish today thread.....oops


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought this was the what did you accomplish today thread.....oops


@manfredo started it...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

Just found a dead mouse in the basement. I picked it up by the tail, then it came back to life and the chase was on. First me running, then him.
The cat must of winged it and it got away and passed out in front of my tent, what a day...back to the hash pipe cause i'm baked and done with this day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just found a dead mouse in the basement. I picked it up by the tail, then it came back to life and the chase was on. First me running, then him.
> The cat must of winged it and it got away and passed out in front of my tent, what a day...back to the hash pipe cause i'm baked and done with this day.


I think it's the lack of hash that has been causing this bad day. Go smoke........have an extra just to be on the safe side


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just found a dead mouse in the basement. I picked it up by the tail, then it came back to life and the chase was on. First me running, then him.
> The cat must of winged it and it got away and passed out in front of my tent, what a day...back to the hash pipe cause i'm baked and done with this day.


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just found a dead mouse in the basement. I picked it up by the tail, then it came back to life and the chase was on. First me running, then him.
> The cat must of winged it and it got away and passed out in front of my tent, what a day...back to the hash pipe cause i'm baked and done with this day.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


>





lokie said:


> View attachment 5012336


Thanks, that helps with tonight nightmare's.
Now I'm hittin the schnapps too. Already afraid to sleep.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Thanks, that helps with tonight nightmare's.
> Now I'm hittin the schnapps too. Already afraid to sleep.


Hash and Schnapps? I see a headache in your future


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Thanks, that helps with tonight nightmare's.
> Now I'm hittin the schnapps too. Already afraid to sleep.


Shit dude get an ermine! It will take care of the mice. But the nightmares.....nope. Did you know they use the hides of their prey to line the stolen den of that victim? Pretty freaking interesting


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit dude get an ermine! It will take care of the mice. But the nightmares.....nope. Did you know they use the hides of their prey to line the stolen den of that victim? Pretty freaking interesting











Stoat - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

I've been really close to one a number of times. Beautiful animal, especially in the winter. But very badass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

I like the stoats, they are quite entertaining. They jump around on the snow, looking for mice. 
Thats exactly the same thing in his mouth, meadow vole, that was in my basement hopping around...ugh!

Pine martin under the front porch for the summer was cool, despite the grumpy growling if you slammed the door during the day.. He was pretty well behaved, so i let him be.
It had a cat door he used, sat on the front porch after dark like a pet.
Fishers are kind of lousy neighbors, they scream bloody murder happy or mad...they are batshit crazy all the time, like 10 lb red squirrels with fangs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Pine martin under the front porch for the summer was cool, despite the grumpy growling. He was pretty well behaved, so i let him be.
> It had a cat door he used, sat on the front porch after dark like a pet.
> Fishers are kind of lousy neighbors, they scream bloody murder happy or mad...they are batshit crazy all the time, like 10 lb red squirrels with fangs


We have fishers too. They definitely get loud sometimes.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

They are trying to reintroduce Fischer's into the mountains around here. We saw one once years ago, walked right through our campsite and we didn't know what it was.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

They release orphaned porcupines from a nearby wildlife facility, sometimes they see people and want food. They make weird sounds and start trotting to you. It's just unnerving, they usually ignore you, fluff up a bit. I just think "rabies" and run before I remember ...every time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> They release orphaned porcupines from a nearby wildlife facility, sometimes they see people and want food. They make weird sounds and start trotting to you. It's just unnerving, they usually ignore you, fluff up a bit. I just think "rabies" and run before I remember ...every time.


That subbie I told you I had.....one night on a good trot I almost encountered a porcupine on a turn. I swear it was the size of a garbage can lid!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

Saw a logging truck with 3 flat tires on the cab the other day, he hit a big one.
Every now and then, you see an extraordinarily large one, then look around at the trees.
They can do some damage with both ends.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Goober slagen babies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

We know what time it is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Hopefully you all are having a great night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

Trash day tomorrow check it done hunny he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2021)

He he he sorry had to share


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2021)

I was just thinking about a bedtime snack  Ice cream maybe???? OK, sounds good.

Oh snap, the bacon commercial just came on


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I will, you're right. They are already too cute to kill. I love seedlings...
> If it is small but mighty, I'm in!





Humboldt Cookies 




I miss my cookies 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning






Always love a good stretch 

Stupid rain was only a 5% chance lol

Edit: maybe it didn't rain.....just so humid everything is wet. No puddles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning, happy Tuesday.

43° out there this morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5012542


Morning, gorgeous, how are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, gorgeous, how are you doing?


I’m freezing. It’s 61 and the water is 79 now. No swimming in the gulf til next year.
What are you up to today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> 43° out there this morning.


It's not just Tuesday it's


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m freezing. It’s 61 and the water is 79 now. No swimming in the gulf til next year.
> What are you up to today?


LOL only bath water gets that warm here


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice chilly morning walk time. Good day, peoples.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL only bath water gets that warm here


I'm with msb on water temps  Oh and it's 37 here this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nice chilly morning walk time. Good day, peoples.


Good morning my dear  and everyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with msb on water temps  Oh and it's 37 here this morning.


Damn that's like here last night. Had a fire going.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning my dear  and everyone.


How goes it today? Did that car ever get finished, or is it still in 2 pieces?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Anyone else have iMessage hacked? I’m getting slammed with junk texts.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How goes it today? Did that car ever get finished, or is it still in 2 pieces?


Two pieces, ROFLMAO. Right now it looks more like someone set off a bomb in my side yard. You have to transfer many of the pieces from the old engine onto the new engine after washing them, of course. New gaskets for all those new parts etc.... It takes about a week to do an engine if you take your time. I've seen it done in 12 hours but those were with a couple people of my husband and raratt's skill level. I'm only useful because I'm the hoist whisperer.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone else have iMessage hacked? I’m getting slammed with junk texts.


I get between 6-12 phone calls and texts a day asking if I want to sell my house. Is anyone so stupid they would sell a home to a cold caller? So I'm no help, sorry and good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Two pieces, ROFLMAO. Right now it looks more like someone set off a bomb in my side yard. You have to transfer many of the pieces from the old engine onto the new engine after washing them, of course. New gaskets for all those new parts etc.... It takes about a week to do an engine if you take your time. I've seen it done in 12 hours but those were with a couple people of my husband and raratt's skill level. I'm only useful because I'm the hoist whisperer.


Oh, so it isn't done, but it isn't much your problem to deal with? I can smoke to that... :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m freezing. It’s 61 and the water is 79 now. No swimming in the gulf til next year.
> What are you up to today?


Do tourists go swimming in the winter? 79 is warm enough for me. 

I'm puttering around the house today, I have to go pick up a wedding gift later this afternoon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I get between 6-12 phone calls and texts a day asking if I want to sell my house. Is anyone so stupid they would sell a home to a cold caller? So I'm no help, sorry and good morning.


I block unknown callers so that’s no problem.
I should’ve taken a picture. They’re sent to my name and they are bullshit congratulations type text. I just delete them without opening. There were 6 of them this morning.
Good morning beautiful


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

Good morning everyone....I'm sitting in front of a fire, on my laptop....My winter perch!



curious2garden said:


> I get between 6-12 phone calls and texts a day asking if I want to sell my house. Is anyone so stupid they would sell a home to a cold caller? So I'm no help, sorry and good morning.


It is illegal for Realtors to do cold calling now in NYS, due to Covid regs. That's got to be really annoying!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do tourists go swimming in the winter? 79 is warm enough for me.
> 
> I'm puttering around the house today, I have to go pick up a wedding gift later this afternoon.


The water temp is 79. I don’t swim below 80s. Temp supposed to be 85 today. Hell yes they do. Y’all are crazy!

They just waded yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do tourists go swimming in the winter? 79 is warm enough for me.
> 
> I'm puttering around the house today, I have to go pick up a wedding gift later this afternoon.


I can't answer for our esteemed PI but I can say my relatives from PA and MI went into the Pacific Ocean in January. I watched them from the sand in a jacket with gloves and a headcover. I think they decided to swim because I just stood over them asking, "Aren't you cold?"


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning everyone....I'm sitting in front of a fire, on my laptop....My winter perch!
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal for Realtors to do cold calling now in NYS, due to Covid regs. That's got to be really annoying!!


Do you know what about covid changed that? It doesn't seem like more of a risk than selling during the time at all...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning everyone....I'm sitting in front of a fire, on my laptop....My winter perch!
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal for Realtors to do cold calling now in NYS, due to Covid regs. That's got to be really annoying!!


They aren't RE Agents they are 'investors'. I'm on the Do Not Call Registry and I have reported tons of them. They just keep calling. It's enraging.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The water temp is 79. I don’t swim below 80s. Temp supposed to be 85 today. Hell yes they do. Y’all are crazy!
> 
> They just waded yesterday.





curious2garden said:


> I can't answer for our esteemed PI but I can say my relatives from PA and MI went into the Pacific Ocean in January. I watched them from the sand in a jacket with gloves and a headcover. I think they decided to swim because I just stood over them asking, "Aren't you cold?"


If I'm going anywhere near Florida or California, I'm going in the Ocean if it's sunny and above 70°


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They aren't RE Agents they are 'investors'. I'm on the Do Not Call Registry and I have reported tons of them. They just keep calling. It's enraging.


Roboblocker is pretty good if you don’t want to change your settings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I'm going anywhere near Florida or California, I'm going in the Ocean if it's sunny and above 70°


We count on that!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I'm going anywhere near Florida or California, I'm going in the Ocean if it's sunny and above 70°


I'll be happy to suit up, stand over you like a vulture and repetitively ask if you're cold yet.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They aren't RE Agents they are 'investors'. I'm on the Do Not Call Registry and I have reported tons of them. They just keep calling. It's enraging.


I get the letters here!! And probably calls too, but I don't answer any calls I don't know who are from.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Roboblocker is pretty good if you don’t want to change your settings.


Thanks, I'll check it out. I started to try Nomo Robo but it was too invasive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I get between 6-12 phone calls and texts a day asking if I want to sell my house. Is anyone so stupid they would sell a home to a cold caller? So I'm no help, sorry and good morning.


Since switching to android I noticed it tells you when a caller is spam.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We count on that!


You and Barbie have a good time while you were there?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and Barbie have a good time while you were there?


Where?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where?


At the beach lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At the beach lol.


I didn’t go yesterday remember stoner


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

@Laughing Grass do you want me to play country for you? lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass do you want me to play country for you? lol


Lol oh I forgot about taht.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t go yesterday remember stoner


Getting slow in my old age.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting slow in my old age.


You were really high


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You were really high


Getting as much as I can before the weekend, I think it's going to dry for the most part.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting as much as I can before the weekend, I think it's going to dry for the most part.


Why?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting as much as I can before the weekend, I think it's going to dry for the most part.


That sounds no fun. Big weekend plans?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why?





Rsawr said:


> That sounds no fun. Big weekend plans?


Last of my unmarried friends ties the knot on Saturday. I don't think there will be a lot of opportunities to get high.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last of my unmarried friends ties the knot on Saturday. I don't think there will be a lot of opportunities to get high.


But you could bring the opportunity to the after party


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But you could bring the opportunity to the after party


Here here


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Good morning everyone . Cool , sunny and dry . Looks like tomorrow will be the same before rain all day Thursday. So my cousin is coming over to chop them down tonight .


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning everyone . Cool , sunny and dry . Looks like tomorrow will be the same before rain all day Thursday. So my cousin is coming over to chop them down tonight View attachment 5012568.


How excited are you? New harvests always smell so sweet


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Actually kind of sad because it means that outside time is coming to a end and trim jail for a month or two . It’s oh good occupational therapy just takes me forever.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Actually kind of sad because it means that outside time is coming to a end and trim jail for a month or two . It’s oh good occupational therapy just takes me forever.


Yeah, outdoor grows look super tough to trim. They are so big, and have to kinda come down all at once if the weather goes poopy. Can you leave the leaves on for a while?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I get between 6-12 phone calls and texts a day asking if I want to sell my house. Is anyone so stupid they would sell a home to a cold caller? So I'm no help, sorry and good morning.


Extended car warranty here coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Extended car warranty here View attachment 5012577coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit


Yup we get those too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But you could bring the opportunity to the after party





Paul Drake said:


> Here here


We'll see how it goes, I don't know any of the family


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup we get those too.


I've got 2009 Impreza with dam close to 300,000, on it lol waiting on the motors to give up so I can put a built 305 in it he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning everyone . Cool , sunny and dry . Looks like tomorrow will be the same before rain all day Thursday. So my cousin is coming over to chop them down tonight View attachment 5012568.


Exciting!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning everyone . Cool , sunny and dry . Looks like tomorrow will be the same before rain all day Thursday. So my cousin is coming over to chop them down tonight View attachment 5012568.


I'm hoping top chop this afternoon too...But I need to get my arse in gear. Might be tomorrow. 

Started off good. I got in the shower....why is the water lukewarm....why isn't it getting hotter???? Oh yeah, I shut the boiler off yesterday when running the new thermostat wire. Ugh...Just a slight delay!

Gotta go see my bro...Mental illness at it's finest.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, outdoor grows look super tough to trim. They are so big, and have to kinda come down all at once if the weather goes poopy. Can you leave the leaves on for a while?


The big leaves will be removed and the rest stays on then hung for a couple weeks before trimming starts. I dried trimmed last year and it worked out nicely. Trimming this year will be much easier than last year . So glad my nephew kept them cleaned up this year . Way bigger buds and easier to clean .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got 2009 Impreza with dam close to 300,000,000 on it lol waiting on the motors to give up so I can put a built 305 in it he he he ha ha ha he he he


300 million miles is a lot of miles, Jeff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 300 million miles is a lot of miles, Jeff!


Ok I've got to get higher and more coffee (thousand) lol you know what I ment to say OH coffee coffee coffee where the hell is a working lighter


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

I have GOT to get the sink operational this morning, washing silverware in the bathroom sink sucks. I have the hack saw ready but I might resort to the Sawzall. Hope everything will line up OK.
40 degrees this morning, contemplating turning on the heater.
Mornin


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 300 million miles is a lot of miles, Jeff!


It's the weekend trips to the moon to visit family.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife why a 305 . Good engine but I like the 327 or even build a Chevy 302 that will rev to 9000rpm . I’m a car and engine nerd .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning all....

just getting into the shop......fresh coffee is working 

woke up this morning to a nice 59F with dew on the ground...high today 82F

now to attack these been and cheese taco's and try to get my day going


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Jeffislovinlife why a 305 . Good engine but I like the 327 or even build a Chevy 302 that will rev to 9000rpm . I’m a car and engine nerd .


Easy cheap readily available


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....
> 
> just getting into the shop......fresh coffee is working
> 
> ...


Where the hot sauce lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5012589


Is that a picture of *Gaasyendietha *? The lake Ontario monster .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Is that a picture of *Gaasyendietha *? The lake Ontario monster .


I don't know what the fuck it is but it better not show up in my pool! I have a toaster and I know how to use it.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Easy cheap readily available


Sure wish my wife was .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where the hot sauce lol


right here next to the second taco......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Is that a picture of *Gaasyendietha *? The lake Ontario monster .


had to google that. Never heard of it before.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> right here next to the second taco......


Man that was close could have messed up the hole day lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to google that. Never heard of it before.


I can’t lie I did to .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> right here next to the second taco......


@DarkWeb's taco tuesday idea is starting to sound pretty good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that was close could have messed up the hole day lol


could have, glad i have a big jar of it in the fridge here at the shop....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Sure wish my wife was .


Ha ha ha I've been married for 25 years I'm leaving that statement (things that make you go hmmm)


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Scuba diver finds 900-year-old Crusader sword off the coast of Israel


A scuba diver has found a 900-year-old Crusader sword with a three-foot blade off the coast of Israel.




www.cnn.com





interesting find


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha I've been married for 25 years I'm leaving that statement (things that make you go hmmm)


Me to . Married for 25 with her for 30yrs . Had all my kids before I was 31 . Now it’s basically just me and her here. With her being my 24/7 caregiver for the last 10yrs it’s the last thing on her mind .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

ah hell Rob Zombie is rebooting the Munsters....this should be good...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450154516960014337


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Me to . Married for 25 with her for 30yrs . Had all my kids before I was 31 . Now it’s basically just me and her here. With her being my 24/7 caregiver for the last 10yrs it’s the last thing on her mind .


She hasn’t given it up though eh??
Mine went into this knowing she’d have to be my caretaker at some point. But neither of us thought it would be so quick.
Anyway, fuck it. Here hit this. Nephew brought an oz of bbhp to me last night. Hey if I feed him enough he throws me weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah hell Rob Zombie is rebooting the Munsters....this should be good...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450154516960014337


I saw that. Gotta be good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I saw that. Gotta be good.


Sheri Zombie looks good with that hair


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

I’m not quite 50 . If I ask someone to guess my age the answer is usually around 35 and mentally I’m stuck at 18 . When we were taking stuff into my daughters dorm a lady come out patting me on the head and told me good luck with school this year. My wife was pissed and I couldn’t quit laughing .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m not quite 50 . If I ask someone to guess my age the answer is usually around 35 and mentally I’m stuck at 18 . When we were taking stuff into my daughters dorm a lady come out patting me on the head and told me good luck with school this year. My wife was pissed and I couldn’t quit laughing .


I’m 55 and I want to go here Sunday for Resinated

@shrxhky420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 
There's snow in them hills


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> There's snow in them hills


Lol not helping my mental health. Looks like we'll be snow free through at least October


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol not helping my mental health. Looks like we'll be snow free through at least October


Was just a dusting way up there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> horse drawn sleigh with lots of blankets, hot chocolate and baileys would be alright!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

New QWISO who dis?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> New QWISO who dis?


Who, where?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was just a dusting way up there.


I would like it better if it stayed up there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Lol I think they did that same thing in a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like it better if it stayed up there.


Doesn't going out for a cold activity like sledding or skiing, then eating by the fire kind of appeal to you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Doesn't going out for a cold activity like sledding or skiing, then eating by the fire kind of appeal to you?


Not even a little bit lol. Someone made a terrible mistake, I wasn't supposed to be born here.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not even a little bit lol. Someone made a terrible mistake, I wasn't supposed to be born here.


Are you gonna get a new winter coat when you go shopping?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Are you gonna get a new winter coat when you go shopping?


Yes I want to get a red coat this time... with a hood. Nothing wrong with my current coat, it's just old. I need boots more than anything.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes I want to get a red coat this time... with a hood. Nothing wrong with my current coat, it's just old. I need boots more than anything.


Hoods are the bomb. Whomever invented the hood was brilliant! I almost always have one on in the winter, and I own a bunch of hoodies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

@Rsawr do you enjoy winter?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes I want to get a red coat this time... with a hood. Nothing wrong with my current coat, it's just old. I need boots more than anything.


Do you like those big fuzzy boots? They look comfy, but hard to keep clean


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hoods are the bomb. Whomever invented the hood was brilliant! I almost always have one on in the winter, and I own a bunch of hoodies.


My last jacket I went a little dressier... translation cold! Something that covers my ass and has a fur lined hood would be sweet.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hoods are the bomb. Whomever invented the hood was brilliant! I almost always have one on in the winter, and I own a bunch of hoodies.


I have never found a hood that fits my big hair... I feel like I need to find a way to get that figured out. Do you think someone could custom make one that zips onto my current coat? I don't know any tailors.


Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr do you enjoy winter?


HELL YEAH!!!!! POLAR PLUNGE! But yes, I don't mind the cold at all. Aside from more joint pain in the winter, I love all the snow and ritual that comes with... AND hot cider


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like those big fuzzy boots? They look comfy, but hard to keep clean


I love blundstones. No laces when your fingers are cold. I'll probably get another pair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have never found a hood that fits my big hair... I feel like I need to find a way to get that figured out. Do you think someone could custom make one that zips onto my current coat? I don't know any tailors.
> 
> HELL YEAH!!!!! POLAR PLUNGE! But yes, I don't mind the cold at all. Aside from more joint pain in the winter, I love all the snow and ritual that comes with... AND hot cider


Have I got a coat for you!



https://www.canadagoose.com/ca/en/womens-cropped-snow-mantra-parka-for-angel-chen-628343518800.html


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love blundstones. No laces when your fingers are cold. I'll probably get another pair.


Oh, those are nice, I'd wear the women's work line.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, those are nice, I'd wear the women's work line.


Aren't their work line steel toe?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Aren't their work line steel toe?


Think so, yeah.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Think so, yeah.


never worn steel toed boots. Wouldn't it make you feet colder in the winter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Who, where?


First base


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never worn steel toed boots. Wouldn't it make you feet colder in the winter?


Not that I have noticed, no. It might be a thing though? I wear boots for heavy lifting days too though, to keep my feet from being smashed by boxes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never worn steel toed boots. Wouldn't it make you feet colder in the winter?


Yes and heavier.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not that I have noticed, no. It might be a thing though? I wear boots for heavy lifting days too though, to keep my feet from being smashed by boxes.





DarkWeb said:


> Yes and heavier.


They should use carbon fiber.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They should use carbon fiber.


That sounds expensive


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes I want to get a red coat this time... with a hood. Nothing wrong with my current coat, it's just old. I need boots more than anything.


I just purchased this:




__





Women's London Fog Wool-Blend Coat


For a polished winter look, reach for this women's wool-blend coat by London Fog.




www.kohls.com





PS they have it in a nice shade of red.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just purchased this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the red with black buttons. I really had my heart set on something with a hood.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the red with black buttons. I really had my heart set on something with a hood.







__





Women's London Fog Hooded Zip-Front Rain Coat


Keep the rain at bay wearing this women's London Fog rain coat.




www.kohls.com





I prefer the darted woolblend. Anyway I bet you'll find what you want when you go shopping again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is slimming. Your dog is a non-shedding breed right?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It is slimming. Your dog is a non-shedding breed right?


Non-shedding is a very relative term.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Non-shedding is a very relative term.


I see lint brushes in your future.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife 
**


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> *View attachment 5012679*


Someone who speaks my language lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm actually vaping dry herb and enjoying it...I cleaned my vaporizer and it taste's sooo much better!!

Just saw my bro. Looks like he might be moving before too long. His building was just sold Scary because this is the first time he has maintained his own apartment, and he's been ok for about a decade. I got him the apartment!! Before this it was rooming houses. Alcohol and gambling problems his whole life. He has nothing. I noticed today when I dropped him off at a barber he walks hunched over now. (like me) A life of roofing work, and he's 50. He has worked hard his whole life...real hard. And now his mind is fried... delusional, fueled by alcohol. He had a rough childhood and life, and I should have been there for him when he was a kid. We had different moms and his went in a nursing home at age 40 from Parkinsons, when he was like 12.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

So as many of you may know, my uncle died this past year, because in the summer of 2020 he fell off a ladder in the Mojave desert at his home and cooked in the sun for 6 hours before anyone found him.

He was on life support for a long time, then they yanked the cord. Last time I heard from him (first time in 15 years) he asked me to make him a tincture and didn’t even ask about my daughter or life.

So let’s just say I wasn’t broken up about the whole thing. Well, his wife sent us a bunch of stuff in boxes yesterday, and turns out my crazy family used to know the creator of Betty Boop. So this happened.







So I’m thinking, okay, kinda cool. Then this was on the bottom of the pile…


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes I want to get a red coat this time... with a hood. Nothing wrong with my current coat, it's just old. I need boots more than anything.




Pics please!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

And for good measure I now have a 4 foot tall painting of a creepy clown by Charles Levier


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And for good measure I now have a 4 foot tall painting of a creepy clown by Charles Levier
> 
> View attachment 5012687


That's Chico the Clown! (maybe)  









Charles Levier - Chico the Clown 1949 - Oct 29, 2018 | New England Auctions - Fred Giampietro in CT


Charles Levier - Chico the Clown 1949. Oil on canvas. Paris stamp on reverse, dated 1949. Signed LR, titled and dated... on Oct 29, 2018




www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And for good measure I now have a 4 foot tall painting of a creepy clown by Charles Levier
> 
> View attachment 5012687


that's actually a cool painting...js

and i found him on artsy too....looks like some of his stuff goes pretty good too

Charles Levier - 64 Artworks, Bio & Shows on Artsy


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's Chico the Clown! (maybe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap I think you’re right!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So as many of you may know, my uncle died this past year, because in the summer of 2020 he fell off a ladder in the Mojave desert at his home and cooked in the sun for 6 hours before anyone found him.
> 
> He was on life support for a long time, then they yanked the cord. Last time I heard from him (first time in 15 years) he asked me to make him a tincture and didn’t even ask about my daughter or life.
> 
> ...


That is off the hook love Betty Boop


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's actually a cool painting...js
> 
> and i found him on artsy too....looks like some of his stuff goes pretty good too
> 
> Charles Levier - 64 Artworks, Bio & Shows on Artsy


Yeah, I saw similar stuff listed in the mid thousands


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is off the hook love Betty Boop


Wanna buy some art?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I saw similar stuff listed in the mid thousands


looks like his earlier stuff goes for a tad more......might want to get that one appraised....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5012686
> 
> Pics please!


lol of a coat?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And for good measure I now have a 4 foot tall painting of a creepy clown by Charles Levier
> 
> View attachment 5012687


AND IF that's not a print you might have something there


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So as many of you may know, my uncle died this past year, because in the summer of 2020 he fell off a ladder in the Mojave desert at his home and cooked in the sun for 6 hours before anyone found him.
> 
> He was on life support for a long time, then they yanked the cord. Last time I heard from him (first time in 15 years) he asked me to make him a tincture and didn’t even ask about my daughter or life.
> 
> ...


the betty boop stuff is just cool.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wanna buy some art?


Lot of creative people in your family!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like his earlier stuff goes for a tad more......might want to get that one appraised....js


Yeah I have my brother contacting art dealers in LA for a 20% comission


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> AND IF that's not a print you might have something there


Oh no, it’s oil on canvas.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the red with black buttons. I really had my heart set on something with a hood.


Hat?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

Antique Roadshow


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

Now after seeing he did a bunch of port scenes, I’m wondering if this is his too. I don’t see a signature though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Now after seeing he did a bunch of port scenes, I’m wondering if this is his too. I don’t see a signature though
> 
> View attachment 5012700


Under the frame


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

He sent you his treasure @Metasynth


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And for good measure I now have a 4 foot tall painting of a creepy clown by Charles Levier
> 
> View attachment 5012687


I love sad clown paintings.....I have a few packed up in storage right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love sad clown paintings.....I have a few packed up in storage right now.


sounds like something a serial killer would say.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)

hey @Metasynth 

here ...just found a listing of all his painting here...or shall i say most of them...

Charles Levier | Artnet


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

@Metasynth take them to pawn stars next Vegas visit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something a serial killer would say.









It's cereal


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth take them to pawn stars next Vegas visit!


I was thinking about that with the Betty boop stuff. I have a bunch of articles about the artist too. See what it might fetch as a collection


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was thinking about that with the Betty boop stuff. I have a bunch of articles about the artist too. See what it might fetch as a collection


He loves Betty boop doesn’t he?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> He loves Betty boop doesn’t he?


Oh I have no idea. I just figured if they still have the show on tv, a kooky Betty boop collection might make good tv


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol of a coat?


Well no, I was thinking of one of the outfits that would go with it, that you may have in mind. Preferably with you in it. 



__
https://ladysnowblood.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F619487611437940736


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh I have no idea. I just figured if they still have the show on tv, a kooky Betty boop collection might make good tv


I think he loves Betty. Winobarbie watches the show.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well no, I was thinking of one of the outfits that would go with it, that you may have in mind. Preferably with you in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you would be disappointed if you knew how I dressed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you would be disappointed if you knew how I dressed.


Think confused butch


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you would be disappointed if you knew how I dressed.


The only disappointment is not knowing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Think confused butch


Hmmm, great, disappointment and crushing my ability to fantasize.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Think confused butch


femme has fewer syllables.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

One minute!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> femme has less syllables.


This is getting too complicated for a fantasy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> This is getting too complicated for a fantasy.


You're hilarious!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> This is getting too complicated for a fantasy.


I had to Google it too


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Good kindling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good kindling
> View attachment 5012746


did you lose much to rot?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good kindling
> View attachment 5012746


Don’t remind me, I’m gonna have to start trimming any day now. Originally I was thinking the 20th for the full moon. Chance of rain next Monday, so maybe this weekend for one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you lose much to rot?


That's what's left from a previous run.....it was sitting next to my furnace, I really do use it for kindling lol


But yeah, those outdoor plants are mostly junk.


But this was some cuts I threw into the compost to compost and well it didn't want to. Just found it the other day thriving away 


That was the other day it's definitely packed it on in the last few days too. It's much more purple now and I'm just gonna let her ride it out. Wonder if she likes snow


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

Anybody want to take a big hit on this? Not a good year for outdoor


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t remind me, I’m gonna have to start trimming any day now. Originally I was thinking the 20th for the full moon. Chance of rain next Monday, so maybe this weekend for one.


I was bummed I had to wait to use that new trim bowl I got. What I got from the other plants that had the rot is going straight to bubble bags. This plant has a few nice chunkers so I'm letting her grow as long as the weather let's me. The lows are in the low 30°'s later in the week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Anybody want to take a big hit on this? Not a good year for outdoorView attachment 5012776


Is that rot?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Anybody want to take a big hit on this? Not a good year for outdoorView attachment 5012776


Yeah I had a few piles like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was bummed I had to wait to use that new trim bowl I got. What I got from the other plants that had the rot is going straight to bubble bags. This plant has a few nice chunkers so I'm letting her grow as long as the weather let's me. The lows are in the low 30°'s later in the week


So at least you'll have something. Why is everyone's plants rotting this year? Glad I'm indoors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

I gotta make dinner, I've done nothing all day. 

@Paul Drake picked the menu tonight so it's on her.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So at least you'll have something. Why is everyone's plants rotting this year? Glad I'm indoors.


Yeah it's not much, but yeah worst harvest I think I have ever had. I can't wait to go back to normal inside.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's not much, but yeah worst harvest I think I have ever had. I can't wait to go back to normal inside.


Think the renovations will be done for the spring. 

Still procrastinating.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

Indoors is just too much work.

I did get them to put on weight this last week. 4 weeks of smoke didn’t help.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think the renovations will be done for the spring.
> 
> Still procrastinating.


I gotta see how the next 3 weeks go. The next step starts on Monday. I really want to take my peppers and rosemary and other plants that usually come in, inside for the season. That's why I don't want snow or really freezing temps yet.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Indoors is just too much work.
> View attachment 5012781
> I did get them to put on weight this last week. 4 weeks of smoke didn’t help.


What's the purple one in the back? I love when they color up like that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's the purple one in the back? I love when they color up like that.


Good eye. I didn't even see that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m 55 and I want to go here Sunday for Resinated
> View attachment 5012610View attachment 5012609
> @shrxhky420


I know. 





SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see lint brushes in your future.


More lint brushes you mean? LOL.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

I want to do mine and I did some bud rot on the little gal . Caught it just in time . I put them out on the equinox June 20 so a day shy of four months .
just started to see a little purple on the leaves on the big plant . Here’s my forecast and to me it looks like a recipe for rot and mold .


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I want to do mine and I did some bud rot on the little gal . Caught it just in time . I put them out on the equinox June 20 so a day shy of four months .
> just started to see a little purple on the leaves on the big plant . Here’s my forecast and to me it looks like a recipe for rot and mold .
> 
> View attachment 5012880
> ...


I thought you said they were getting chopped today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Bacon and bacon

She’s eating salmon lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bacon and bacon
> View attachment 5012884View attachment 5012885
> She’s eating salmon lol


Bacon blunt!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something a serial killer would say.


Glad you said what I was thinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Holy crap I think you’re right!


I wonder if your daughter's college just got paid for?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I want to do mine and I did some bud rot on the little gal . Caught it just in time . I put them out on the equinox June 20 so a day shy of four months .
> just started to see a little purple on the leaves on the big plant . Here’s my forecast and to me it looks like a recipe for rot and mold .
> 
> View attachment 5012880
> ...


If you believe that, and you know your area I'd start pulling them. But that's me always telling someone else to harvest while my plants laugh at me and die on their own


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bacon and bacon
> View attachment 5012884View attachment 5012885
> She’s eating salmon lol


What's the bacon wrapped around?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's the purple one in the back? I love when they color up like that.


Should be a Bubba's stash, from Santa!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Glad you said what I was thinking.


A sad clown represents the "sad' inside you don't see.

At least that's how I view that art.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's the bacon wrapped around?


Pork tenderloin


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pork tenderloin


Nom nom nom nom


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pork tenderloin


Looks terrific


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks terrific


Merci


----------



## DCcan (Oct 19, 2021)

I cut 2 weeks ago, only a handful of rot but it was a lot of hard work and spraying crap.
This shit is way more fun than couchlock indica, or 8 months of memory loss with Headband. That was really fun too though, learned to deal with stress in a whole new way. 

Got some buds infused with this hash also, gonna light that up now. I just tend to hop up and down a bit, then get some stuff done.
Tucking this Mimosa chunk away for hiking, got another 15g chunk for day-drinking.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bacon and bacon
> View attachment 5012884View attachment 5012885
> She’s eating salmon lol


I think I'm going to dream about these tonight. That looks amazing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 19, 2021)

Hasta lasagna til tomara


----------



## DCcan (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nom nom nom nom


Looks like a penis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm just kidding that was mean. It was the glenmorangie talking


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's not much, but yeah worst harvest I think I have ever had. I can't wait to go back to normal inside.


I was thinking the same thing...Probably my worst outdoor year ever. I didn't put much effort into it, and I'm glad.

I had one plant that was half way decent...Maybe 3-4 oz. I might just press the whole thing!!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 19, 2021)

The deed is done . Just posting now because my little cuz talked me into a couple dabs . Never again ! Literally couldn’t do anything and it was dab nap time .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> The deed is done . Just posting now because my little cuz talked me into a couple dabs . Never again ! Literally couldn’t do anything and it was dab nap time .
> View attachment 5013078View attachment 5013088


Oh, you’ll get used to the dabs. Just ask @manfredo


----------



## crownpoodle (Oct 20, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I cut 2 weeks ago, only a handful of rot but it was a lot of hard work and spraying crap.
> This shit is way more fun than couchlock indica, or 8 months of memory loss with Headband. That was really fun too though, learned to deal with stress in a whole new way.
> 
> Got some buds infused with this hash also, gonna light that up now. I just tend to hop up and down a bit, then get some stuff done.
> ...


That's a real gem ya got. You should be proud of that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> The deed is done . Just posting now because my little cuz talked me into a couple dabs . Never again ! Literally couldn’t do anything and it was dab nap time .
> View attachment 5013078View attachment 5013088


Good morning, this is foreshadowing what I need to do!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

Morning






Should be a nice warm day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m 55 and I want to go here Sunday for Resinated
> View attachment 5012610View attachment 5012609
> @shrxhky420


that looks awesome ill be there soon but gonna miss this one =(saturday looks amazing, though i wish jesse would play his older songs more these days)

oh good morning everyone, have a Grateful Day


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Sup

How you doing this morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sup
> 
> How you doing this morning?


Ready to give this dog away but no one else will have her!
Cuddling with my cat boy under the covers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5013142


Funny things happen when you're old huh?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5013142


I once made a little goblin in my D&D game called Screech Yeetus. He was adopted by the party and died horribly.

 Good morning fellow humans. I am one of you, too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny things happen when you're old huh?


My plan is to live fast, die young and leave a beautiful corpse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I once made a little goblin in my D&D game called Screech Yeetus. He was adopted by the party and died horribly.
> 
> Good morning fellow humans. I am one of you, too!


Good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning.


How do you do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How do you do?


A little bit hungover but it's tolerable, how about you?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A little bit hungover but it's tolerable, how about you?


I saw your whiskey post last night? I thought said never again. 

A little too high... You know that feeling when your chest suddenly expands a trillion times and your thoughts start getting syrupy?


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

Need coffee ASAP !  Waking from my second part of dab nap.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Need coffee ASAP ! View attachment 5013149 Waking from my second part of dab nap.


Second? You went back for more? Nice! You think you might press some this season?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, you’ll get used to the dabs. Just ask @manfredo


Yep, they don't even knock me out anymore. About to do one 



curious2garden said:


> Good morning, this is foreshadowing what I need to do!


I was busy...I forgot how dirty outdoor weed is...snails, bugs bird poop. What a PITA!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I saw your whiskey post last night? I thought said never again.
> 
> A little too high... You know that feeling when your chest suddenly expands a trillion times and your thoughts start getting syrupy?


I needed something a little stronger than weed. 






I want what you're smoking lol.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep, they don't even knock me out anymore. About to do one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have them isolated far away from indoor plants...likely some mold spores!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I needed something a little stronger than weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mostly qwiso and cannacap. It's fun


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Second? You went back for more? Nice! You think you might press some this season?


No. I woke up at 12:30 stayed up for a little while and went back to sleep .

Don’t think I’ll be pressing any of it .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have them isolated far away from indoor plants...likely some mold spores!!!


I tried bud washing this time. Then bubble bags and might just press that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My plan is to live fast, die young and leave a beautiful corpse.


I had the same plan...

I'm still here and getting uglier by the second 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I tried bud washing this time. Then bubble bags and might just press that.


Probably a real good idea!! The washing!! I didn't even save the trim. Oh well, at least it's something, and it does smell good. It was a weird year all around!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mostly qwiso and cannacap. It's fun


What is cannacap?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had the same plan...
> 
> I'm still here and getting uglier by the second
> 
> SH420


You too? Bummer!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is cannacap?


Weed in pill form. Coconut oil base.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Coffee needed is coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Probably a real good idea!! The washing!! I didn't even save the trim. Oh well, at least it's something, and it does smell good. It was a weird year all around!


It really got some stuff out of there. Not as dirty as other tubs of water I've seen but there was a bunch of nasty crap in there. I figured to experiment with that and if I press it it might turn out decent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee needed is coffee View attachment 5013169


I like your sticker.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weed in pill form. Coconut oil base.


How does that compare to smoking? More like an edible?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your sticker.


One of the cooler ones I have received


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One of the cooler ones I have received


I had one on my phone case until I switched phones.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does that compare to smoking? More like an edible?


It is basically an edible. You just eat a little more with it than a brownie for good activation. It is much stronger than smoking, but all of my doses are done in wonky crayon maths, so I dunno how exactly it compares...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It is basically an edible. You just eat a little more with it than a brownie for good activation. It is much stronger than smoking, but all of my doses are done in wonky crayon maths, so I dunno how exactly it compares...


Do you make them?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you make them?


Yup, I don't buy weed products. Just the shit to grow it. Too expensive!
Ardent nova, 00 caps, some droppers. I can batch make hundreds of caps at a time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

He he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yup, I don't buy weed products. Just thebshit to grow it. Too expensive!
> Ardent nova, 00 caps, some droppers. I can batch make hundreds of caps at a time.


Very cool, I use an Ardent nova decarboxylator for my edibles.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very cool, I use an Ardent nova decarboxylator for my edibles.


Yeah! I just drop the oil into capsules after. Instead of cooking with it. I can take it places with pretty low smell that way, and also not have to whip out a big pastry 
Which ardent do you have? Do you find the infusion setting to be useless too? I run a1 both times...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Headache is gone, only took three liters of liquids.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! I just drop the oil into capsules after. Instead of cooking with it. I can take it places with pretty low smell that way, and also not have to whip out a big pastry
> Which ardent do you have? Do you find the infusion setting to be useless too? I run a1 both times...


I have the first generation it doesn't do infusion. I decarb in the basement and you can't smell a thing.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have the first generation it doesn't do infusion. I decarb in the basement and you can't smell a thing.
> 
> View attachment 5013182


That one infuses, you just need to buy the little sleeve. I have that model as well...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Lol where he going to show up next


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That one infuses, you just need to buy the little sleeve. I have that model as well...


Okay I thought the FX was the infusion one. I'm already infused enough lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I thought the FX was the infusion one. I'm already infused enough lol.


Fair enough! The silicone sleeve lets you do oils too. You might try baking with coconut oil and not just decarbed weed (if this is your current method). It tastes better!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fair enough! The silicone sleeve lets you do oils too. You might try baking with coconut oil and not just decarbed weed (if this is your current method). It tastes better!


that might be worth a try. I plug my nose when I eat a weed cookie. They taste terrible!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that might be worth a try. I plug my nose when I eat a weed cookie. They taste terrible!


Yeah, I hear that. I made a batch without infusing into oil a single time. It was like someone put shitty rosemary into a snickerdoodle


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Morning all....how everyone doing....

woke up this morning to a mild 62F and foggy, we're talk split pea soup fog now, high today 85F......

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up.....

time for breakfast.....oh caldo where ya been all my life........

also got 2 little experiments going too......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I hear that. I made a batch without infusing into oil a single time. It was like someone put shitty rosemary into a snickerdoodle


The only benefit is if they were to ever get into the hands of kids they wouldn't mistake them for normal cookies.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The only benefit is if they were to ever get into the hands of kids they wouldn't mistake them for normal cookies.


I mean but what stupid kid wouldn't still eat it? 
Little kids are bafflingly silly...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

I really wanna cut this nug that flops out of the tent when I open it off and smoke it. Must resist...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Out of sight out of mind lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

shiny tomato


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean but what stupid kid wouldn't still eat it?
> Little kids are bafflingly silly...


I was such a finicky eater when I was a kid. If it tasted even slightly off I wouldn't eat it. 

Some of them look pretty appealing tho


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was such a finicky eater when I was a kid. If it tasted even slightly off I wouldn't eat it.
> 
> Some of them look pretty appealing tho
> 
> View attachment 5013227


I wish I weren't allergic to chocolate. I am basically banned from dispensary and most home baked edibles. Did you make those??


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wish I weren't allergic to chocolate. I am basically banned from dispensary and most home baked edibles. Did you make those??


your allergic to chocolate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wish I weren't allergic to chocolate. I am basically banned from dispensary and most home baked edibles. Did you make those??


 that sucks, I'd need counselling if I couldn't have chocolate 

Those were the first ones I made with my own trim. I figured the glob of chocolate would kill the taste. No such luck. Probably the best for covering the taste was gingerbread... those were poisonous lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I once made a little goblin in my D&D game called Screech Yeetus. He was adopted by the party and died horribly.
> 
> Good morning fellow humans. I am one of you, too!


Which party? Good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sucks, I'd need counselling if I couldn't have chocolate
> 
> Those were the first ones I made with my own trim. I figured the glob of chocolate would kill the taste. No such luck. Probably the best for covering the taste was gingerbread... those were poisonous lol.
> 
> View attachment 5013235





BudmanTX said:


> your allergic to chocolate?


It isn't too bad... It tastes like poison to me, so I never really got the hype in the first place.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Which party? Good morning.


A party of left brained college professors who overthink everything, and got their little buddy killed. 
How are you today?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It isn't too bad... It tastes like poison to me, so I never really got the hype in the first place.


oh wow....i always thought a little chocolate was good for a person....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Which party? Good morning.


Morning, fun plans for you today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It isn't too bad... It tastes like poison to me, so I never really got the hype in the first place.


Got that twenty one pilots song in my head now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got that twenty one pilots song in my head now.


as long as it's not the spider pigs song.....your good


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> A party of left brained college professors who overthink everything, and got their little buddy killed.
> How are you today?


Ahhh so not a bunch of surgeons who would have insisted on dissecting him themselves, for science.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Wheel on the bus go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so not a bunch of surgeons who would have insisted on dissecting him themselves, for science.


We call them necromancer's


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, fun plans for you today?


Today is get dog food and feeder crickets. I have a praying mantis from the mantis family that lives in my yard that has decided to starve to death on my hummingbird feeder. So I'll supplement her with crickets and probably bring her indoors. I'm such a sucker.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so not a bunch of surgeons who would have insisted on dissecting him themselves, for science.


I want you in one of my games. A cool grafted monster with the mind of a surgeon and monster limbs attached...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want you in one of my games. A cool grafted monster with the mind of a surgeon and monster limbs attached...


Golem?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Golem?


Flesh golem but still intelligent!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want you in one of my games. A cool grafted monster with the mind of a surgeon and monster limbs attached...


I'd love to but I'd be trimming that day.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to but I'd be trimming that day.


Trim jail'll getcha like that. Whenever you most need it, ya know?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Flesh golem but still intelligent!!!


give it a resurrection ring, and soul eater sword that does double damage.....damage reg and then damage to strength....


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so not a bunch of surgeons who would have insisted on dissecting him themselves, for science.







Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Trim jail'll getcha like that. Whenever you most need it, ya know?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5013259


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today is get dog food and feeder crickets. I have a praying mantis from the mantis family that lives in my yard that has decided to starve to death on my hummingbird feeder. So I'll supplement her with crickets and probably bring her indoors. I'm such a sucker.


Such a softie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We call them necromancer's


I prefer Necrohamster


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want you in one of my games. A cool grafted monster with the mind of a surgeon and monster limbs attached...


I think you're describing Pickle Rick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Where's MSB today?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer Necrohamster
> 
> View attachment 5013276


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


The internet used to be so innocent.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The internet used to be so innocent.


Right until the kids got ahold of it. Now look!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's MSB today?


I could have sworn I saw her earlier?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

In the dab zone?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> In the dab zone?


I hope so. She has had a tough time of it lately.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Right until the kids got ahold of it. Now look!


We can't have anything nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could have sworn I saw her earlier?


She was here for a bit, radio silence now. 

I was only joking about her tenderloin looking like a penis.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fair enough! The silicone sleeve lets you do oils too. You might try baking with coconut oil and not just decarbed weed (if this is your current method). It tastes better!


This might be a good sleep aid for me. 

Dabs help, but pills would be easier, at bedtime.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5013259


Just watched it. Walk this way.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope so. She has had a tough time of it lately.


I wish. Weed just doesn’t help.
We’re just having a crappy day here.
And to top it off the dog just ate her top dentures $1800.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And to top it off the dog just ate her top dentures $1800.


I can see that biting him the ass later.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wish. Weed just doesn’t help.
> We’re just having a crappy day here.
> And to top it off the dog just ate her top dentures $1800.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wish. Weed just doesn’t help.
> We’re just having a crappy day here.
> And to top it off the dog just ate her top dentures $1800.


That dog needs a job!


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

On a good note I found two more mature seeds from last year’s Purple Punch so there’s probably more . Maybe some gifting in my future.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

Baby Finn had her last chemo treatment yesterday so hopefully she’ll stay cancer free. Haven’t heard from my nephew yet for any more details about the stroke and brain damage . I’ll be sure to keep you my RIU family  in the loop .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Baby Finn had her last chemo treatment yesterday so hopefully she’ll stay cancer free. Haven’t heard from my nephew yet for any more details about the stroke and brain damage . I’ll be sure to keep you my RIU family View attachment 5013343 in the loop .


Go Baby Finn Go


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass to the rescue texting her dentist for me about broken dentures! I’m glad I picked you


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wish. Weed just doesn’t help.
> We’re just having a crappy day here.
> And to top it off the dog just ate her top dentures $1800.


So.......you gonna check the poop tomorrow?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

poop?

wait what?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So.......you gonna check the poop tomorrow?


She just crunched them up uncle dark.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That dog needs a job!


and a toothbrush....


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and a toothbrush....


The story with the pic was the dog dug them up somewhere and somehow got them positioned correctly in it's mouth.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

I really need to get the big leaves off but I haven’t felt good since that dab .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She just crunched them up uncle dark.


 Like crunched them up or crunched dented from teeth? Fixable?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5013429


And model paint.....we got this!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I really need to get the big leaves off but I haven’t felt good since that dab .


You might need another one!  Nope, sounds like it didn't agree, and unless you press it yourself, you never know what's in it...Just like cartridges!

Jeff would say, more coffee!! Actually I'm going to take his advice myself.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like crunched them up or crunched dented from teeth? Fixable?


Crunched the plate up and split it. The teeth are fine but if they can’t do an ultrasonic weld somewhere, then new ones.
That’s a lucky dog.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

Back 20 years ago my puppy chewed a brand new pair of $600 eyeglasses...which is insane because that was a lot of money back then, and I pay less for glasses now!

I remember I called my insurance agent even, hoping my homeowners would cover it, Nope....Buy it might be worth checking. Maybe leave the dog out of it and blame the house somehow. Garbage disposal maybe...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Crunched the plate up and split it. The teeth are fine but if they can’t do an ultrasonic weld somewhere, then new ones.
> That’s a lucky dog.


Sounds like maybe they can be repaired...I hope!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

She’s all packed and in the car. Who wants her?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s all packed and in the car. Who wants her?View attachment 5013469


She knows she's bad


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She knows she's bad


And her name was Angel


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m just kidding you guys.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ugh, worked for 3.5 hours today despite my gut feeling like someone had hit me with a ball-bat to the midsection all night long. Right before lunch felt like I was going to yak all over the place so I came home. Instantly fell asleep but woke up to a calf cramp so bad I couldn't stand up. 

Finally got around to sparking the joint I rolled last night and now my wife and kid are yelling at each other which isn't helping a damned thing.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m just kidding you guys.
> View attachment 5013475View attachment 5013476


She was probably pissed off you didn't share that bacon wrapped pork loin !!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Try the sciatic under the shoulder blade. And no fix short of vomiting once a slight sensation of peace is induced through pharmaceuticals. I been choking dips down. Dab? Ha ha. A wish for comfort to all as I lose my mind. I'll spare all as I crack the medicine cabinet.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Try the sciatic under the shoulder blade. And no fix short of vomiting once a slight sensation of peace is induced through pharmaceuticals. I been choking dips down. Dab? Ha ha. A wish for comfort to all as I lose my mind. I'll spare all as I crack the medicine cabinet.


I'll dab to that.

Feel better!

Oh, just remembered, my buddy gave me these today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m just kidding you guys.
> View attachment 5013475View attachment 5013476


Whew!

How could you not love that face?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll dab to that.
> 
> Feel better!
> 
> ...


I'm filling my hash pipe and topping with a glaze of resin. I'm high and still OW OW OW!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Had Chinese and got to see my mom and sister, the day ended alright.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm filling my hash pipe and topping with a glaze of resin. I'm high and still OW OW OW!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Filling cannacaps.  
Hope everyone is doing okay. And hugs to all who need one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Watching My Bloody Valentine from 1981


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Watching My Bloody Valentine from 1981


I have to shut down and try to feel better. May none have these issues. 

How much resin is toxic? Futher mucker! I'm having issues not snapping and feeling sick. Pull the blade from my back before I do and use it on the available.Damn. I'm out folks. All are safe except me if any. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have to shut down and try to feel better. May none have these issues.
> 
> How much resin is toxic? Futher mucker! I'm having issues not snapping and feeling sick. Pull the blade from my back before I do and use it on the available.Damn. I'm out folks. All are safe except me if any. LOL.


Brother that sucks to here please take very good care of yourself


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Brother that sucks to here please take very good care of yourself


Was the hug I need. I'm out. Or off to puke. Reality of my reaction to intense pain. No ox or others of variety if I can help it. Be here tomorrow. TY. Night.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 20, 2021)

Everyone's packing their pens and hash pipes, I'm on a joint mission.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Everyone's packing their pens and hash pipes, I'm on a joint mission.
> 
> View attachment 5013522


Me too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Filling cannacaps.
> Hope everyone is doing okay. And hugs to all who need one.


Could kinda use a hug


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could kinda use a hug





MICHI-CAN said:


> Was the hug I need. I'm out. Or off to puke. Reality of my reaction to intense pain. No ox or others of variety if I can help it. Be here tomorrow. TY. Night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Someone say something funny. It’s gotten dark in here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

Fart


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fart


I haven't had enough beans yet...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fart


I love that you tried


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't know about that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I haven't had enough beans yet...


Have you tried your new batch yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried your new batch yet?


The caps, or the weed currently growing? Neither, but I rarely have gotten to this point without even a little nug plucking. I am proud of myself!

The caps are cooling


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That dog needs a job!




I don't feel I need to justify the dog gif. You all know...



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The caps, or the weed currently growing? Neither, but I rarely have gotten to this point without even a little nug plucking. I am proud of myself!
> 
> The caps are cooling
> View attachment 5013543


I’m impressed! do you know how mana milligrams?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m impressed! do you know how mana milligrams?


50ish


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 50ish


That’s not fooling around. I’d sleep to that.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s not fooling around. I’d sleep to that.


It's nice and low smell too. I take an easily variable dose wherever and as long as they do not both melt AND get squished you can't smell them through anything.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You might need another one!  Nope, sounds like it didn't agree, and unless you press it yourself, you never know what's in it...Just like cartridges!
> 
> Jeff would say, more coffee!! Actually I'm going to take his advice myself.


He grew the plant outside and pressed it himself. Just not my thing I guess . Joints , pipes or vape pen is good for me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

How the fuck? My dog farted and from way across the room, I can smell it. But not just smell it, it's like the fucker Dutch oven'd the entire room. 

And @Jeffislovinlife 's burrito had nothing to do with it 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> He grew the plant outside and pressed it himself. Just not my thing I guess . Joints , pipes or vape pen is good for me.


How big was the dab and how many?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's nice and low smell too. I take an easily variable dose wherever and as long as they do not both melt AND get squished you can't smell them through anything.


I'll send you a message tomorrow about this. I'm interested!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How big was the dab and how many?


Not big enough and still need more.

Oh. Sorry. Not me.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not big enough and still need more.
> 
> Oh. Sorry. Not me.
> 
> SH420


It's hard to believe how far a little goes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> How the fuck? My dog farted and from way across the room, I can smell it. But not just smell it, it's like the fucker Dutch oven'd the entire room.
> 
> And @Jeffislovinlife 's burrito had nothing to do with it
> 
> SH420


 I have a Odin lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to believe how far a little goes.




Not far enough 



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have a Odin lol View attachment 5013546


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have a Odin lol View attachment 5013546


I remember having a big poopy.



Riley. He was a super awesome incredible doggo.

SH420


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

First one was small a felt fine second one was bigger and hit me hard . I was so close to passing out and a good thing I was already in a wheelchair.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> How the fuck? My dog farted and from way across the room, I can smell it. But not just smell it, it's like the fucker Dutch oven'd the entire room.
> 
> And @Jeffislovinlife 's burrito had nothing to do with it
> 
> SH420


Good night all ! I usually don’t go to sleep until 11pm but I feel like sharky’s room smells …. Like dog SHIT


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Excuse my interruption folks. Anyone have a good tens unit setting for C-7 to T-1 at higher frequency? A better than 11 o clock and 8:30 pad location. Wow it is a night. 
And @Laughing Grass infused coconut capsules were suppositories. Sad reality but kinda funny. 

Still laughing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Excuse my interruption folks. Anyone have a good tens unit setting for C-7 to T-1 at higher frequency? A better than 11 o clock and 8:30 pad location. Wow it is a night.
> And @Laughing Grass infused coconut capsules were suppositories. Sad reality but kinda funny.
> 
> Still laughing.


I looked all mine are junk haven't had a new one so say put the battery in my ass and let me tell you if don't do any welding lol I fucked it up good well let's say it was shocking for about 5 years before I could get it out lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> First one was small a felt fine second one was bigger and hit me hard . I was so close to passing out and a good thing I was already in a wheelchair.


The first time I did a dab. I did a big one and hated it. Instant anxiety. I felt like I did a big hit of crack. I said no to a 2nd one. 

Then a few years went by....but yeah, you are better off sticking with vaping weed ! 

I just found out there's a new cannabis store in town. They have all kinds of goodies. NY just made it legal to sell bud, so now they have everything....but bud prices are high. 1 gram carts are $45...1/8 ounces of bud $45, gummies etc. I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The first time I did a dab. I did a big one and hated it. Instant anxiety. I felt like I did a big hit of crack. I said no to a 2nd one.
> 
> Then a few years went by....but yeah, you are better off sticking with vaping weed !
> 
> I just found out there's a new cannabis store in town. They have all kinds of goodies. NY just made it legal to sell bud, so now they have everything....but bud prices are high. 1 gram carts are $45...1/8 ounces of bud $45, gummies etc. I'm gonna have to check it out.


First time for me was a 3 foot bong hit coughed about 5 minutes and then got a headache can't say I'm a fan


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fart


Do you S.C.U.B.A?


What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2021)

Morning






I need a nap. How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First time for me was a 3 foot bong hit coughed about 5 minutes and then got a headache can't say I'm a fan


Dab rigs make me cough like mad. I like doing dabs with a pen, not quite as harsh. 

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dab rigs make me cough like mad. I like doing dabs with a pen, not quite as harsh.
> 
> Good morning.


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Morning  How are you doing this morning? Raining here, didn't have to do the off leash park today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning  How are you doing this morning? Raining here, didn't have to do the off leash park today.


Morning  
That’s lucky. Neither did Barbie. Whatever Angel has been after has moved out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5013865


Suck it up buttercup. 

j/k


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> That’s lucky. Neither did Barbie. Whatever Angel has been after has moved out.


oh good, how big is the hole she dug this time?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh good, how big is the hole she dug this time?


I have no idea, I’m not gonna go traipsing around out there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5013865


This group gives a lot of


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> This group gives a lot of


We're all so contact starved from Covid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2021)

Mmmmm smells good in here


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Home inspections on my Ranch house this morning. The inspectors an old buddy of mine, and I sold his house a few years back fir him....Not that he will over look anything, but it will make things more friendly I'm sure.



Laughing Grass said:


> We're all so contact starved from Covid.


I haven't even given anyone a kiss in 2 years!! Not even a peck on the cheek!! And I can count the hugs on one hand. 

The weekends getting closer!! Good morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

I hope an alligator got that SOB in the swamp. Motherfucker. That’s my happy thought for the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope an alligator got that SOB in the swamp. Motherfucker. That’s my happy thought for the day.


I do too.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

@manfredo  

Good morning, chill ones. How do?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5013865


Awesome


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome


I just felt like sharing. I’m glad you liked it.
We seem to go thru some tough times. All of us.
Sometimes I have no idea what to say.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're all so contact starved from Covid.


Not me. lol sorry that y’all been living semi-hermit like us.
I’ve been told I’m an empath. I feel the global sadness and confusion. Without being around people.
Another reason to stare at the open gulf waters. The forest is very loud sometimes. That’s why I watch my duckies and tri blue heron.
Signed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not me. lol sorry that y’all been living semi-hermit like us.
> I’ve been told I’m an empath. I feel the global sadness and confusion. Without being around people.
> Another reason to stare at the open gulf waters. The forest is very loud sometimes. That’s why I watch my duckies and tri blue heron.
> Signed
> View attachment 5013890


We need to talk about this cat thing of yours


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope an alligator got that SOB in the swamp. Motherfucker. That’s my happy thought for the day.


I find it highly suspicious that his parents called police the day before and told them they were going 'searching' for him and suddenly his 'things' show up and potentially his remains. After all their past behavior I'm wondering if they tried to stage his death. We'll find out because DNA. But I wouldn't put it past them after the way they treated the parents of the girl who lived with them.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

Breakfast burrito is good...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not me. lol sorry that y’all been living semi-hermit like us.
> I’ve been told I’m an empath. I feel the global sadness and confusion. Without being around people.
> Another reason to stare at the open gulf waters. The forest is very loud sometimes. That’s why I watch my duckies and tri blue heron.
> Signed
> View attachment 5013890


Yup I'm happy with a lesser amount of contact.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Breakfast burrito is good...


I've been fighting the chorizo con papas breakfast tacos craving for awhile.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've been fighting the chorizo con papas breakfast tacos craving for awhile.


Do it. Give in to the dark side. The taters call you 

Having an okay morning?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do it. Give in to the dark side. The taters call you
> 
> Having an okay morning?


Yes the taters do know my name. I have no idea how they learned it but I'm ignoring them.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes the taters do know my name. I have no idea how they learned it but I'm ignoring them.


They have eyes on you...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I find it highly suspicious that his parents called police the day before and told them they were going 'searching' for him and suddenly his 'things' show up and potentially his remains. After all their past behavior I'm wondering if they tried to stage his death. We'll find out because DNA. But I wouldn't put it past them after the way they treated the parents of the girl who lived with them.


Though I don't know it, I strongly believe the parents have at least some if not substantial culpability in his escape/disappearance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Morning everyone....hope all is good

woke up this morning to a mild 64F with heavy dew on the ground....today's high 85F.....

Just made a fresh pot...so if ya need a warm up....there ya go...

Give in to the Charizo and potato.......heck i did...just a slight mod....it's potato and egg.......little green sauce....and boom...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Though I don't know it, I strongly believe the parents have at least some if not substantial culpability in his escape/disappearance.


That's been my thinking because of their behavior. But how do you just find a spare corpse? So I'm hopeful he joined Gabby by his own hand. Although I have known families crazy enough they could have executed one of their own. We may never know the truth.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's been my thinking because of their behavior. But how do you just find a spare corpse? So I'm hopeful he joined Gabby by his own hand. Although I have known families crazy enough they could have executed one of their own. We may never know the truth.


I want an Alligator to have ripped him up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Imo mother fucker is on a slow boat to China with his parents help


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I find it highly suspicious that his parents called police the day before and told them they were going 'searching' for him and suddenly his 'things' show up and potentially his remains. After all their past behavior I'm wondering if they tried to stage his death. We'll find out because DNA. But I wouldn't put it past them after the way they treated the parents of the girl who lived with them.


They’ve been watched 24/7. 

They lead them there after assuming he would be dead.

They allowed him to end his own life the way and in the place he liked. Well fuck that! Go gator!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Imo mother fucker is on a slow boat to China with his parents help


Nah he dead in the swamp. It had all been underwater for long enough to keep searchers out. That section dried up a bit.
Alligator, crocodile idc which got him. As long as he didn’t do it himself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

and another mountain goes boom.......this one in Japan.....

think that's 4, with both Kiluea and La Palmas ongoing.........iceland from what they're saying seems like it's gonna have another eruption soon as well









Japan's Mount Aso volcano spews plumes of ash, people warned away | CNN


A volcano erupted in Japan on Wednesday, blasting ash several miles into the sky and prompting officials to warn against the threat of lava flows and falling rocks, but there were no reports of injuries or casualties.




www.cnn.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ve been watched 24/7.
> 
> They lead them there after assuming he would be dead.
> 
> They allowed him to end his own life the way and in the place he liked. Well fuck that! Go gator!


Again, just my assumption but that little girl didn't get that option and strangulation is a *VERY* personal way to kill someone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Again, just my assumption but that little girl didn't get that option and strangulation is a VERY personal way to kill someone.


That’s why I’m hoping it was a Gator. Or a painful death of starvation.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Breakfast burrito is good...




SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5013912
> 
> SH420


Gluten-free?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Again, just my assumption but that little girl didn't get that option and strangulation is a *VERY* personal way to kill someone.


Right up there with stabbing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and another mountain goes boom.......this one in Japan.....
> 
> think that's 4, with both Kiluea and La Palmas ongoing.........iceland from what they're saying seems like it's gonna have another eruption soon as well
> 
> ...


The tectonic plates are shifting because of the melting glaciers maybe?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s why I’m hoping it was a Gator. Or a painful death of starvation.


The biological warfare that the swamp can play on a person took him out not nicely


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Right up there with stabbing.


Isn’t starving to death painful? A gator would be too quick.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The tectonic plates


fify
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The biological warfare that the swamp can play on a person took him out not nicely


My brother has had Lymes for 35 years. Bio warfare is a bitch.
I surely wouldn’t go back in there on foot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify
> Mornin.


Thank you 
Good morning beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Isn’t starving to death painful? A gator would be too quick.


Not usually, it's why many old people stop eating when they are finished with life.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not usually, it's why many old people stop eating when they are finished with life.


My dad’s best friend just died that way.
I guess you would just go to sleep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The platonic plates are shifting because of the melting glaciers maybe?


dunno really, the planet is talking, just wonder if someone is listening, 


kinda also seeing what i like to call a butterfly effect

the iceland one was wonderful to watch cause you could actually see a cone style volcano develope over time, from the intitial crack in the ground to a full fledged magma pusher.....La Palmas is very similiar with 3 vents gushing out too and it building


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify
> Mornin.


Morning mate


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Japan one


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The tectonic plates are shifting because of the melting glaciers maybe?


I really preferred platonic plates  You made my morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I really preferred platonic plates  You made my morning.


I gotta wash my platonic plates, wanna help sister? I’ve got platonic cups and pans too…


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta wash my platonic plates, wanna help sister? I’ve got platonic cups and pans too…


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

It's actually raining this morning and 60 degrees. Can't get a rain total because Wundermap is down and I can't see the neighbors weather station. We have a pineapple express coming in Sun-Mon. No joke rain and wind. We need it badly.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2021)

[








Level 5 atmospheric river to unleash flooding across drought-stricken California | CNN


After nearly a year without rain, a series of potent Pacific storms are directed at Northern California this week, potentially bringing as much as a foot of rainfall and up to three feet of snow in the Sierra Nevada.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's actually raining this morning and 60 degrees. Can't get a rain total because Wundermap is down and I can't see the neighbors weather station. We have a pineapple express coming in Sun-Mon. No joke rain and wind. We need it badly.


It was reading as a deluge which makes me wonder how much will stick around vs just wash shit out to the sea. I'm a bit of a pessimist.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The snow pack would really help.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was reading as a deluge which makes me wonder how much will stick around vs just wash shit out to the sea. I'm a bit of a pessimist.


Biggest problem is all the huge burn scars with debris flows. There is more than enough room in the reservoirs to catch it all.
Edit: The real problems come about when it rains on a deep snow pack, but there isn't one yet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

You you (#$%&%$#) people saying that 4 letter word


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

I need coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You you (#$%&%$#) people saying that 4 letter word


Are you referring to me? Or snow?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you referring to me? Or snow?


Both now


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Both now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5013943


Where is Angel we need to have a private conversation?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is Angel we need to have a private conversation?


And when your favorite slippers go missing don't blame me


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is Angel we need to have a private conversation?


If she’s not getting in trouble she’s sleeping on her couch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If she’s not getting in trouble she’s sleeping on her couch.
> View attachment 5013955


Well they do take after there owners lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2021)

The weirdest damned thing happened this morning. I decided to call out of work to go to the doctor today, so I got up briefly to text my boss at 6am. When I laid back down, my wife's cat came into my studio (he's not allowed in here and knows it,) put his front paws on my futon bumped and my nose while he lightly purred, and then he curled up on the floor. 

After 4 dogs in my life, some hamsters as a kid, and about 2 dozen fish things in a way too expensive fish tank, I was already done being a pet owner when my wife got her cat. In the last 17 years this cat has never shown any interest in me at all, he is 100% my wife's cat, so this behavior of checking on me is strange AF. He always keeps tabs on the wife and kid, but I'm just here to get him food when they're gone. 

Three joints into the day and my gut isn't completely tearing me apart, hopefully the doc gets me patched up this afternoon.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Well I made it to my home inspection on time....about 10 am, after being there an hour, I looked down....Son of a bitch if I don't have my slippers on again!~ This is getting to be embarrassing! I made a joke out of it, but WTF!!

The house checked out great though...a laundry list of minor petty crap, but nothing big. The buyer fell asleep on my buddys sofa, lol, but she works nights. Apparently she was comfortable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I made it to my home inspection on time....about 10 am, after being there an hour, I looked down....Son of a bitch if I don't have my slippers on again!~ This is getting to be embarrassing! I made a joke out of it, but WTF!!
> 
> The house checked out great though...a laundry list of minor petty crap, but nothing big. The buyer fell asleep on my buddys sofa, lol, but she works nights. Apparently she was comfortable.


Were they fuzzy slippers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Pretty sure we're going to be having tequila shots for dinner tonight.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure we're going to be having tequila shots for dinner tonight.


I'll be whiskeying with ya in spirit


----------



## Token Dankies (Oct 21, 2021)

*Can you defeat grandma in a stare down?*


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure we're going to be having tequila shots for dinner tonight.





Rsawr said:


> I'll be whiskeying with ya in spirit


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure we're going to be having tequila shots for dinner tonight.


i can see it now...she'll be throwing popcorn at that raccoon again


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see it now...she'll be throwing popcorn at that raccoon again


Maybe even giving it tequila


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm not buying shots for raccoons.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

we shall have our tequila.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> .....snip.........
> *Give in to the Charizo and potato......*.heck i did...just a slight mod....it's potato and egg.......little green sauce....and boom...


">You enjoy ruining people's lives I see... never send anything to our home
>again....it will be return to lonelyone.."

I can't move on from this ^^^ and your refusal to take responsibility and acting as if nothing happened is something I won't tolerate. Please simply ignore me as I do you, thank you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ">You enjoy ruining people's lives I see... never send anything to our home
> >again....it will be return to lonelyone.."
> 
> I can't move on from this ^^^ and your refusal to take responsibility and acting as if nothing happened is something I won't tolerate. Please simply ignore me as I do you, thank you.


that wasn't me curious...seriously.......that wasn't me.....if you wanna talk bout it privately i would love too....
i really don't you as a friend ignoring me either......and a good friend at that....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not buying shots for raccoons.


Like they'd actually pay...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that wasn't me curious...seriously.......that wasn't me.....if you wanna talk bout it privately i would love too....


I asked for clarification twice in private email. You ignored one and simply requested to get seeds the next time. Then you referred to it when I brought it up on the board. 




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Local honey is very good for you. And green tea has L-theanine which helps you use the caffeine efficiently and not all at once. No jitters or crash later so no need for more. :blsmoke: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theanine Good kind of honey is 50/50 canna butter/honey........awesome on...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I asked for clarification twice in private email. You ignored one and simply requested to get seeds the next time. Then you referred to it when I brought it up on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the two private email were deleted by you know who.....

i got that reference earlier...then "i asked u about that time" and i got no answer....from then on, i believe there was nothing after that

trust me, when i found out what she did, i believe i sent you an email saying that too.......on who did it


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

@curious2garden ck your dm please....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

Would this be 1/2 baked


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2021)

Ain’t no one here but us chickens…


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were they fuzzy slippers?


No. New Sketcher slippers and they look like loafers. No one would have known had I not said anything...They kind of look like suede


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No. New Sketcher slippers and they look like loafers. No one would have known had I not said anything...They kind of look like suede


Mine look like moccasins, don't care if anyone thinks they are slippers, which they are.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine look like moccasins, don't care if anyone thinks they are slippers, which they are.


i wear moccasins all the time when i'm at home....nice and comfy


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine look like moccasins, don't care if anyone thinks they are slippers, which they are.


Yeah, at least they weren't like big fuzzy slippers with a hole in the toes, lol. And actually the home inspector said he did the same thing a while back, so apparently it comes with the territory. We can get away with all kinds of shit now and blame it on memory loss....I'm gonna have to try walking out of the store with some filet mignons and see how that goes. 

Well looks like I have a backhoe coming out tomorrow. My septic line issue is still not resolved. It's a cast iron line that is partially blocked about 5' from the tank, and I want to get it replaced before winter gets here. He is actually going to replace about 30', all the way from the tank to the house. 

Supposed to be a cold shitty day, but hopefully all I have to do is watch.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i wear moccasins all the time when i'm at home....nice and comfy


I need a new pair. Wore mine all last winter, maybe an double sole pair this time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I need a new pair. Wore mine all last winter, maybe an double sole pair this time.


actually i need another pair, i've bout worn these mothers out.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I need a new pair. Wore mine all last winter, maybe an double sole pair this time.


Mine have a plastic sole on them so the rest will fall apart first.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2021)

I like the leather bottom ones, got wide feet.


https://www.amazon.com/Minnetonka-Double-Bottom-Slipper-Chocolate/dp/B08FJFTHWP?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1&psc=1


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> @curious2garden ck your dm please....


Awwww! C'mon! I wanted to read all the drama! Why else tune in here? Where all friends, let's hash this out publicly


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Awwww! C'mon! I wanted to see all the drama! Where all friends here, let's hash this out publicly


i would love to tyler.....just don't wanna destroy the thread cause of it man


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i would love to tyler.....just don't wanna destroy the thread cause of it man


Don't worry about that, this thread's not so great, anyway. Let's do this...


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2021)

I think another cook has been salting the stew already, last thing it needs is more cooks stirring the pot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Don't worry about that, this thread's not so great, anyway. Let's do this...


wish we could, she's got me on iggy


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Texting with a friend I haven't seen in 20 years...Thought he was dead, lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wish we could, she's got me on iggy


She likes me. Let's do this, you tell me what you want to say to her, and I'll tell her things on your behalf. This will be fun.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Texting with a friend I haven't seen in 20 years...Thought he was dead, lol.


How did you guys get back in contact?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> How did you guys get back in contact?


He sent a text and said if this is the right person, call or text.

Actually use to sell this guy a LOT of pot back in the day, for years and years...Supplied a few towns. And he had the meth connection in Philly


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

This was in my early to mid 20's when I use to visit Tucson monthly...Back when you could board a plane with 30 pounds in your luggage and nobody much cared.

Fucking terrorists messed up everything! And the Feds were a bitch too!!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Actually use to sell this guy a LOT of pot back in the day, for years and years...Supplied a few towns. And he had the meth connection in Philly


The good ol days, i had to to break down pure coke with sledgehammers and mixers, it was hard work.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

My experience was limited, just helped break down a few kilos of Mexican brick weed in my teens. I was friends with THE guy to buy smoke from, didn't get a discount sadly...lol. He did try to get me to cough my spleen out with some honey oil though...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No. New Sketcher slippers and they look like loafers. No one would have known had I not said anything...They kind of look like suede


Bummer would have been cooler if they were big fuzzy beer can slippers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Who's coming with me?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's coming with me?
> 
> View attachment 5014250


Almost out of this joint


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's coming with me?
> 
> View attachment 5014250


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The good ol days, i had to to break down pure coke with sledgehammers and mixers, it was hard work.


That was another friend bringing kilos up from Miami...I helped him chop a few up. I remember one with a Columbian coin embedded in the plastic wrap, and another had "FUCK YOU REAGAN" written on it with marker.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Almost out of this joint


You're still at work?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're still at work?


What are we drinking?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's coming with me?
> 
> View attachment 5014250


Ma’am 
W
T
F
Is that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are we drinking?


Petron cafe it's the only way I like coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Petron cafe it's the only way I like coffee


Ok, nevermind, it’s bedtime. I love you. Don’t drink too much eh?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're still at work?


Rub it in:[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, nevermind, it’s bedtime. I love you. Don’t drink too much eh?
> View attachment 5014287



I'll try

Love you too.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Oct 21, 2021)

Never made it out of bed and slept most of the day . Had some pizza and going to take my first hit of the day . I’ll have some chocolate and off to sleep again . Hope tomorrow will be a better day .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


Done for the day?

I don't think I have much more in me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Never made it out of bed and slept most of the day . Had some pizza and going to take my first hit of the day . I’ll have some chocolate and off to sleep again . Hop tomorrow will be a better day .


Those were some serious dabs!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done for the day?
> 
> I don't think I have much more in me.


Yep, and feeling like shit. Gonna apply the knock out maneuvers in a few...
Hope you have a nice night!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Never made it out of bed and slept most of the day . Had some pizza and going to take my first hit of the day . I’ll have some chocolate and off to sleep again . Hope tomorrow will be a better day .


Feel better...Damn the dabs got you good!

Try and drink a glass of water before bed...flush your system a little!!

Tomorrows a new day, and TGIF!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2021)

13 hours. Short day for me. I have so many people up my ass to get things done. Oh well. I have a headache. Had it most of the day. 

   

I think something else is coming my way. $$$

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Feel better...Damn the dabs got you good!
> 
> Try and drink a glass of water before bed...flush your system a little!!
> 
> Tomorrows a new day, and TGIF!!


is there a general guestimate on the amount of THC in a dab? is it like between 25 and 50 mg? Or is it like way more? I know the size of the material deffo matters...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> is there a general guestimate on the amount of THC in a dab? is it like between 25 and 50 mg? Or is it like way more? I know the size of the material deffo matters...


I don't think it's the dab. Something else is going on. Edibles last and doing you up... yes. But dabs for this long? No.

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't think it's the dab. Something else is going on. Edibles last and doing you up... yes. But dabs for this long? No.
> 
> SH420


Fair enough! My curiosity for self THC enhancement still stands. But rollin is super chill, so I hope he gets back to feeling alright. 
I hope you feel better tomorrow @JustRolling


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> is there a general guestimate on the amount of THC in a dab? is it like between 25 and 50 mg? Or is it like way more? I know the size of the material deffo matters...


25-50 mg's is probably a big dab...Maybe like the 2nd one JustRolling did. I read that a small dab, smaller than a weed seed, is about 10 mg.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fair enough! My curiosity for self THC enhancement still stands. But rollin is super chill, so I hope he gets back to feeling alright.
> I hope you feel better tomorrow @JustRolling


Dab, baby, dab! Dabs can be 90%+ thc levels. 
I'm not one for edibles. They take me out!

I too hope @JustRolling feels better 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dab, baby, dab! Dabs can be 90%+ thc levels.
> I'm not one for edibles. They take me out!
> 
> I too hope @JustRolling feels better
> ...





manfredo said:


> 25-50 mg's is probably a big dab...Maybe like the 2nd one JustRolling did. I read that a small dab, smaller than a weed seed, is about 10 mg.


My general SLEEP TIME (edit) dosage is something like 600mg, so dabs sound like bad for my lungs. I am gonna pass, methinks


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's coming with me?
> 
> View attachment 5014250


Ah hell...

Hide the raccoons


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 25-50 mg's is probably a big dab...Maybe like the 2nd one JustRolling did. I read that a small dab, smaller than a weed seed, is about 10 mg.







__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Ah hell...
> 
> Hide the raccoons


Should we smuggle them into the movie IN the popcorn buckets? Or is that asking for trouble?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Ah hell...
> 
> Hide the raccoons


I'm still he4e 

Want one?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still he4e
> 
> Want one?


Shit y not, it's been a day of it...js


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My general SLEEP TIME (edit) dosage is something like 600mg, so dabs sound like bad for my lungs. I am gonna pass, methinks


I was thinking, wow!!

Are you really groggy in the a.m.?

A friend says he has really good luck sleeping with CBD oil...but he's not a THC user like us


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking, wow!!
> 
> Are you really groggy in the a.m.?
> 
> A friend says he has really good luck sleeping with CBD oil...but he's not a THC user like us


CBD 1:1 strains are my favorite, and they still manage to knock me out via smoking bowls...
I am never groggy in the morning, actually. I almost never get high in a way that is noticeable to the outside anymore, since I work and play at the same doses to maintain my current levels of activity through a bunch of chronic bullshit. 

My active work day dose is something like 300 mg, and at those doses I am comfy making life decisions. 

Does your buddy have a favorite nice and terpy CBD strain they like?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> CBD 1:1 strains are my favorite, and they still manage to knock me out via smoking bowls...
> I am never groggy in the morning, actually. I almost never get high in a way that is noticeable to the outside anymore, since I work and play at the same doses to maintain my current levels of activity through a bunch of chronic bullshit.
> 
> My active work day dose is something like 300 mg, and at those doses I am comfy making life decisions.
> ...


I'm not sure...I know he bought it for his gf who had cancer and she refused to try it, so he did, and he said it's the best thing he has found for his insomnia.

I don't have insomnia, but I wake up too often during the night, and probably never get into a deep sleep. I never feel rested in the am.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure...I know he bought it for his gf who had cancer and she refused to try it, so he did, and he said it's the best thing he has found for his insomnia.
> 
> I don't have insomnia, but I wake up too often during the night, and probably never get into a deep sleep. I never feel rested in the am.


Can I ask, have you tried relatively high dose edibles? Dabs sound like they really only last the same amount of time as any other smoking high, a few hours. So perhaps nice to put you to sleep, but not to keep you there all night...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Can I ask, have you tried relatively high dose edibles? Dabs sound like they really only last the same amount of time as any other smoking high, a few hours. So perhaps nice to put you to sleep, but not to keep you there all night...


I have and they worked great....But I was groggy and still baked the next day. Super strong brownies and I ate like a half pan. And I haven't tried them since. 

I'm going to have to experiment with edibles, in a more measured way. 

Doing a bunch of dabs before bed works too, but I have to really do several any more.

And it's time for beddy bye here soon...Gotta rest up for the backhoe tomorrow, and it's gonna be a cold shitty day!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have and they worked great....But I was groggy and still baked the next day. Super strong brownies and I ate like a half pan. And I haven't tried them since.
> 
> I'm going to have to experiment with edibles, in a more measured way.
> 
> ...


Sleep well. Mine are finally kicking in. 

One more  to anyone who needs one.

I have to get new weed. This stuff is making me way too nice...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2021)

What wait a minute I think I need coffee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

Heh heh heh.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have and they worked great....But I was groggy and still baked the next day. Super strong brownies and I ate like a half pan. And I haven't tried them since.
> 
> I'm going to have to experiment with edibles, in a more measured way.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Mashed potatoes and gravy?
Really any type of potato.

It helps me sleep better for some reason.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Friday, 

Not raining again, I think it's been an entire week! ........... Dear diary:

Off to work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

Have an awesome Friday! This weekend is going to ROCK! Hope everyone has fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have an awesome Friday! This weekend is going to ROCK! Hope everyone has fun.


big plans for you this weekend


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.  

How goes it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.
> 
> How goes it?


cold lol very cold Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

I dab'd out last night. 



Laughing Grass said:


> cold lol very cold Lol


Wet and raw here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I dab'd out last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Wet and raw here.


I noticed you were absent. I made it to 10 before crashing out. 

Raw?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

I am still creeching under the covers where it is warm for a few more minutes. The cold months are here  
Gotta rake leaves this weekend...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am still creeching under the covers where it is warm for a few more minutes. The cold months are here
> Gotta rake leaves this weekend...


Is your next place going to be a condo? Yard work is for the birds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I noticed you were absent. I made it to 10 before crashing out.
> 
> Raw?


Raw weather. Cold and damp  maybe when the sun comes out it'll feel better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is your next place going to be a condo? Yard work is for the birds.


I could never live that close to someone. I need my space.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is your next place going to be a condo? Yard work is for the birds.


Hell no, I'll take yard work over having a land lord or HOA any day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I could never live that close to someone. I need my space.


I wouldn't mind a little more privacy on our patio



Rsawr said:


> Hell no, I'll take yard work over having a land lord or HOA any day


I don't have a landlord, we can do anything to the inside that we like. There are a few rules about draperies that are annoying


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind a little more privacy on our patio
> 
> 
> I don't have a landlord, we can do anything to the inside that we like. There are a few rules about draperies that are annoying


I don't like that I would have to disclose my grow to the people in charge to ask permission, and also my big dogs are bully breeds and not allowed in most apartments and condos that aren't fully free standing. And if I am paying free standing prices, I wanna own, I think.

If I didn't have the dogs condo might be the jam...

Wait, you can drill holes, but not hang like a patterned curtain?! Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't think it's the dab. Something else is going on. Edibles last and doing you up... yes. But dabs for this long? No.
> 
> SH420


I know they cut vape cartridges with Vit E oil. I'm wondering if they do that with dabs?


Rsawr said:


> My general SLEEP TIME (edit) dosage is something like 600mg, *so dabs sound like bad for my lungs*. I am gonna pass, methinks


It depends on how they are made and if they are cut what they are cut with. 

@JustRolling if you feel your lungs are affected it would be a good idea to see a doctor if this continues on. It may not even be the dabs it could be something else. I too hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

My shadow keeping me warm. You can see your breath outside


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I could never live that close to someone. I need my space.


Me neither.


Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind a little more privacy on our patio
> 
> 
> I don't have a landlord, we can do anything to the inside that we like. There are a few rules about draperies that are annoying


Those few rules would make me nutty. I don't know how you tolerate it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't like that I would have to disclose my grow to the people in charge to ask permission, and also my big dogs are bully breeds and not allowed in most apartments and condos that aren't fully free standing. And if I am paying free standing prices, I wanna own, I think.
> 
> If I didn't have the dogs condo might be the jam...
> 
> Wait, you can drill holes, but not hang like a patterned curtain?! Lol


White blinds or drapes only. I have blackout blinds in the bedroom. Nobody has said anything yet

Why would you have to disclose your grow?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> White blinds or drapes only. I have blackout blinds in the bedroom. Nobody has said anything yet
> 
> Why would you have to disclose your grow?


I have to be a medical patient to grow in Illinois, so they have to see my card, or they assume it is illegal. Not as free here as other states/countries yet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Those few rules would make me nutty. I don't know how you tolerate it.


The only one that really bugs me is open flames. I would like one of those covered fire pits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have to be a medical patient to grow in Illinois, so they have to see my card, or they assume it is illegal. Not as free here as other states/countries yet!


But you would own the inside. I wouldn't see a problem unless they have a bylaw that explicitly bans growing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I know they cut vape cartridges with Vit E oil. I'm wondering if they do that with dabs?
> 
> It depends on how they are made and if they are cut what they are cut with.
> 
> @JustRolling if you feel your lungs are affected it would be a good idea to see a doctor if this continues on. It may not even be the dabs it could be something else. I too hope you feel better soon.


They’re not cut.


Edit: I do medical with CoA and batch records.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> But you would own the inside. I wouldn't see a problem unless they have a bylaw that explicitly bans growing.


If they suspect I am growing illegally because they smell it inside during a harvest, they might bust my door down while I am at work, and not wait to ask the questions. I cannot imagine it would look good for a condo manager to let potentially illegal grows happen... 
And because it is even a consideration that I might have trouble in a condo, and I WANT to continue owning a house, I see no reason to explore the option!

I dunno.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)

I was told how about you don’t talk to me and I won’t talk to you, this morning about 3 minutes after I got up.
Dabs didn’t make anyone sick imho. It’s something else.
Everyone got dabs? Do some for me would ya?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> cold lol very cold Lol


I know...the past 2 days were so nice....I have a backhoe coming out this afternoon to tear my lawn to holy hell! 32' of cast iron septic line is being replaced...with any luck!!



curious2garden said:


> I know they cut vape cartridges with Vit E oil. *I'm wondering if they do that with dabs?*
> 
> It depends on how they are made and if they are cut what they are cut with.
> 
> @JustRolling if you feel your lungs are affected it would be a good idea to see a doctor if this continues on. It may not even be the dabs it could be something else. I too hope you feel better soon.


@JustRolling did say it was someone he knew who grew and pressed the rosin, but we all know what some growers put on their plants....sometimes not knowing any better, so anything is possible.

Or maybe moldy weed that was pressed???? Very possible this year!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If they suspect I am growing illegally because they smell it inside during a harvest, they might bust my door down while I am at work, and not wait to ask the questions. I cannot imagine it would look good for a condo manager to let potentially illegal grows happen...
> And because it is even a consideration that I might have trouble in a condo, and I WANT to continue owning a house, I see no reason to explore the option!
> 
> I dunno.


I am getting to the age where I might consider a townhouse. I have lived in the country for 17 years though with quiet neighbors, and I like it quiet...Very quiet!! But they do have advantages. My mom bought one after her husband passed, and loved it. And it was good for her, She made friends in the complex, walked with them every day etc., and it was low maintenance. 

Or a small single family would be nice too...Neighbors can make or break you though...I hear some horror stories.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was told how about you don’t talk to me and I won’t talk to you, this morning about 3 minutes after I got up.
> Dabs didn’t make anyone sick imho. It’s something else.
> Everyone got dabs? Do some for me would ya?


LOL I love RIU. The grapevine works. Good morning, did you figure out who actually 'done it' Paul?



manfredo said:


> I am getting to the age where I might consider a townhouse. I have lived in the country for 17 years though with quiet neighbors, and I like it quiet...Very quiet!! But they do have advantages. My mom bought one after her husband passed, and loved it. And it was good for her, She made friends in the complex, walked with them every day etc., and it was low maintenance.
> 
> Or a small single family would be nice too...Neighbors can make or break you though...I hear some horror stories.


I'd go crazy with someone telling me about the outside of my house, colors, drapes, cars etc.... But neighbors can make or break a place.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Dental imprint matched Brian Laundrie. So he's not out there anymore.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am getting to the age where I might consider a townhouse. I have lived in the country for 17 years though with quiet neighbors, and I like it quiet...Very quiet!! But they do have advantages. My mom bought one after her husband passed, and loved it. And it was good for her, She made friends in the complex, walked with them every day etc., and it was low maintenance.
> 
> Or a small single family would be nice too...Neighbors can make or break you though...I hear some horror stories.


 A small single family home is exactly my speed, and since I am in the city I can still go be neighborly if the mood strikes me, but if they suck I can plug my ears and pretend not to hear them :]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> big plans for you this weekend


Going to get out and enjoy Nature.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The only one that really bugs me is open flames. I would like one of those covered fire pits.


Can the HOA vote in different rules over time?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)

Was winobarbie told me that and we still aren’t speaking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Can the HOA vote in different rules over time?


Yup we get a vote on any new rules or changes to existing ones. We got a new one this summer, no smoking in any of the outdoor common areas.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup we get a vote on any new rules or changes to existing ones. We got a new one this summer, no smoking in any of the outdoor common areas.


HOA’s suck. That really sucks maybe it excludes weed?
What would they do to you if they caught you smoking a blunt outside. Those bitches.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup we get a vote on any new rules or changes to existing ones. We got a new one this summer, no smoking in any of the outdoor common areas.


That would just make me crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Red sky at morning, sailor take warning. Although I'm not sure how many sailors we have up here.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Voting on the rules sounds like a nightmare. It seems like it would just get more restrictive over time, not less. LG have you seen any rules changes that broaden allowed activities, not prohibit?


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5014576
> Red sky at morning, sailor take warning. Although I'm not sure how many sailors we have up here.


Cold front moving through here now, 1/3 inch of rain so far and coming down hard at the moment. Probably be done in an hour or so and just showers then.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cold front moving through here now, 1/3 inch of rain so far and coming down hard at the moment. Probably be done in an hour or so and just showers then.


Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts!


We're getting a no joke storm come Sun and Mon, pineapple express, hope there aren't too many mudslides in the burn areas. 40 MPH winds projected also.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

thinking that I'm high trying to figure out how many emojis are smoking lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cold front moving through here now, 1/3 inch of rain so far and coming down hard at the moment. Probably be done in an hour or so and just showers then.


It's raining down this way. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cold front moving through here now, 1/3 inch of rain so far and coming down hard at the moment. Probably be done in an hour or so and just showers then.


I was thinking of you when I posted that. I figured I was seeing the front fringe of what you were getting.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 22, 2021)

We aren’t getting any rain here till
Monday, and even then only the one day. But I’ll take it! I guess I’m harvesting my outdoor tomorrow? Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

.65 in now, lol. Glad my neighbor has his weather station online. One more line of rain coming.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Supposed to rain from Sunday to Sunday


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2021)

Nothin rainwise here yet


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposed to rain from Sunday to Sunday


No snow?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HOA’s suck. That really sucks maybe it excludes weed?
> What would they do to you if they caught you smoking a blunt outside. Those bitches.


A fine could be imposed. You're allowed to smoke on your patio, just not in outdoor areas that are shared with other residents.

Most of the rules are about maintaining property value


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Voting on the rules sounds like a nightmare. It seems like it would just get more restrictive over time, not less. LG have you seen any rules changes that broaden allowed activities, not prohibit?


Yup we voted a few years ago to allow covered structures on patios like gazebo s


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A fine could be imposed. You're allowed to smoke on your patio, just not in outdoor areas that are shares with other residents.
> 
> Most of the rules are about maintaining property value


How do white drapes do that? (asks the girl with off white drapes  )


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposed to rain from Sunday to Sunday


Here too mid 40s tomorrow and I have to go to a wedding


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How do white drapes do that? (asks the girl with off white drapes  )


Lol yea I guess that one is just about uniformity


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A fine could be imposed. You're allowed to smoke on your patio, just not in outdoor areas that are shared with other residents.
> 
> Most of the rules are about maintaining property value


Have they ever lowered the cost of the fee. I hear those HOA fees can keeep going up with no cap.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Seen these guys several times. Vegas was definitely their best performance, that I've seen. 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No snow?


Mountain snow showers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A fine could be imposed. You're allowed to smoke on your patio, just not in outdoor areas that are shared with other residents.
> 
> Most of the rules are about maintaining property value


How does smoking in the courtyard lower property values? I can see shooting H might but tobacco and weed that's stupid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How does smoking in the courtyard lower property values? I can see shooting H might but tobacco and weed that's stupid.


Canadians?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How does smoking in the courtyard lower property values? I can see shooting H might but tobacco and weed that's stupid.


Because they throw their cigarette butts on the ground.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Because they throw their cigarette butts on the ground.


Litter bugs ruining it for the respectful ones... boo


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Was winobarbie told me that and we still aren’t speaking.


Enjoy the peace and quiet!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have they ever lowered the cost of the fee. I hear those HOA fees can keeep going up with no cap.


No, never. Increases are fixed 2% every 24 months.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> .65 in now, lol. Glad my neighbor has his weather station online. One more line of rain coming.
> View attachment 5014585


Are the fires all out yet?


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Are the fires all out yet?


Not yet, will be by Monday, the fire by Tahoe was just called 100% contained, the one that destroyed Greenville is at 94%, not sure about the ones by the sequoia's.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol yea I guess that one is just about uniformity


I always went through all my rentals and installed mini blinds on every window...Otherwise some tenants will be using towels, etc., and it does make it look trashy, so I get get that one. Plus tenants liked it...They didn't have to hang curtains the very 1st thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

The benefits are pretty good tho. Windows and doors were replaced in 2016, hot water heater was upgraded to a larger HE one and the roof is scheduled to be replaced in '27...all covered by condo fees,

Didn't cover our a/c even though it's outside


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The benefits are pretty good tho. Windows and doors were replaced in 2016, hot water heater was upgraded to a larger HE one and the roof is scheduled to be replaced in '27...all covered by condo fees,
> 
> Didn't cover our a/c even though it's outside


I need to replace our windows, our A/C and soon our Water Heater, I'm sure LOL


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need to replace our windows, our A/C and soon our Water Heater, I'm sure LOL


I'm getting estimates now from a few companies to replace 3 windows, the mid 80's aluminum framed ones transmit too much cold. My livingroom window will probably cost $1200 for just the window.


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

The last company that called gives a 20% discount to veterans, bonus!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, never. Increases are fixed 2% every 24 months.


My former super annoying tenant from Canada...the one who was a chronic liar, has been calling me the last 3 days...many times. I was ready to block his number. I'm like why are you calling me? 

The new landlord wants to raise their rent $50 next year and he was complaining to me about it, saying that's not legal in Canada.

I assured him $50 was a deal in this economy, the landlord can raise it to ANY amount, and if he doesn't like it, move.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The last company that called gives a 20% discount to veterans, bonus!


Sweet! I need to get to the point I'm ready for estimates. I'm currently focused on paying off the house.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm getting estimates now from a few companies to replace 3 windows, the mid 80's aluminum framed ones transmit too much cold. My livingroom window will probably cost $1200 for just the window.


Here's a great trick for a large living room picture window. Instead of buying a picture window, you can have 3 double hung windows attached. I have had contractors attach them, or have them built this way at the factory, which I think is better. It's a lot cheaper, and you get a lot more airflow this way, because all 3 windows open, not just the side ones like most picture windows...and I think it looks fine. I've done this many times. 

Look, I have my Christmas lights up early!! lol, I never took em down!


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's a great trick for a large living room picture window. Instead of buying a picture window, you can have 3 double hung windows attached. I have had contractors attach them, or have them built this way at the factory, which I think is better. It's a lot cheaper, and you get a lot more airflow this way, because all 3 windows open, not just the side ones like most picture windows...and I think it looks fine. I've done this many times.
> 
> Look, I have my Christmas lights up early!! lol, I never took em down!
> 
> View attachment 5014663


The Mrs was wanting to do that, I'm contemplating it. I like that the sliders open all the way to the top to let out heat though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)

phuck this day week month year decade and bicentennial gawd


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs was wanting to do that, I'm contemplating it. I like that the sliders open all the way to the top to let out heat though.


With double hung windows, the top does slide down so you can open the tops, and slide the screens up, which does work better for heat....But I usually just open the bottom window, as the air flow is more at a sitting position. But you have the option of opening them either way.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Because they throw their cigarette butts on the ground.


So smoking isn't the problem.....any littering fines?

Sounds like Cynthia is on the board.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)

Problem solved. Gave her toast using hash butter  she’ll be asleep for many hours.
I found mystery tincture bottle in the fridge. Brown or blue bottle?


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Problem solved. Gave her toast using hash butter  she’ll be asleep for many hours.
> I found mystery tincture bottle in the fridge. Brown or blue bottle?View attachment 5014742


Well that certainly limits conversation.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Well that certainly limits conversation.


You damn right. She’s already lying on the couch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My former super annoying tenant from Canada...the one who was a chronic liar, has been calling me the last 3 days...many times. I was ready to block his number. I'm like why are you calling me?
> 
> The new landlord wants to raise their rent $50 next year and he was complaining to me about it, saying that's not legal in Canada.
> 
> I assured him $50 was a deal in this economy, the landlord can raise it to ANY amount, and if he doesn't like it, move.


Was he from Ontario? Here the government fixes the amount a landlord can raise the rent every month. Currently there is a freeze that expires dec 31st then it goes to 1.2%. There's ways around it tho, renovictions are popular here in Toronto





__





Residential rent increases


Learn about the rules for rent, including rent increase guidelines and resolving issues about rent control.




www.ontario.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So smoking isn't the problem.....any littering fines?
> 
> Sounds like Cynthia is on the board.....


Personally I'd rather not be subjected to someone's cigarette smoke


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy out of work for 2 days. Ok I'm 3 beers deep and have Garlick bites and sugar cinnamon bites with dippable frosting and a pizza for dinner.

Oh if you have a Dominos pizza near, it's quite a good deal (for bread items..... and salt, ooooh lots of sodium)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Happy out of work for 2 days. Ok I'm 3 beers deep and have Garlick bites and sugar cinnamon bites with dippable frosting and a pizza for dinner.
> 
> Oh if you have a Dominos pizza near, it's quite a good deal (for bread items..... and salt, ooooh lots of sodium)


Clocking out now. Have a good weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Clocking out now. Have a good weekend.


Have fun with nature  and report back.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Well that certainly limits conversation.


Some conversations are best unhad


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was he from Ontario? Here the government fixes the amount a landlord can raise the rent every month. Currently there is a freeze that expires dec 31st then it goes to 1.2%. There's ways around it tho, renovictions are popular here in Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quebec....but as I said, the kid has a problem with the truth.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

Is it time yes yes it is let's do this


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

I'll join you...and I'm gonna make some coffee!!

Just went grocery shopping, to the better grocery store! They were packed and only a few cashiers...Long wait!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll join you...and I'm gonna make some coffee!!
> 
> Just went grocery shopping, to the better grocery store! They were packed and only a few cashiers...Long wait!


Head over to the pot. I just made a fresh one, yummy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll join you...and I'm gonna make some coffee!!
> 
> Just went grocery shopping, to the better grocery store! They were packed and only a few cashiers...Long wait!


Well the coffee is worth it lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the coffee is worth it lol


Yup, coffee makes it all worthwhile. I have to go for groceries tomorrow. They closed the base down again. Retirees can only access it Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday. Thanks Covid.


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Happy out of work for 2 days. Ok I'm 3 beers deep and have Garlick bites and sugar cinnamon bites with dippable frosting and a pizza for dinner.
> 
> Oh if you have a Dominos pizza near, it's quite a good deal (for bread items..... and salt, ooooh lots of sodium)


Dominos delivery to my place is only good if Emily is the pizza chef on duty.

Other chef's try but can not produce the quality that Emily can.

Sometimes poor pizza can not be blamed on the chef.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dominos delivery to my place is only good if Emily is the pizza chef on duty.
> 
> Other chef's try but can not produce the quality that Emily can.
> 
> ...


Ain't a pizza worth delivery since the children inherited the businesses around. Although I would buy that sight for a dollar.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

OK, I'm awake. I can't believe it's 6:30 pm on a Fryday and I have not done a dab, or pressed anything yet...Been puffing on a crappy cartridge, and dry vaped some.

And it's dark at 6:30 pm...in 2 weeks the clocks go back an hour, and soon it will be dark at 4:30 pm.

That's dabbing hours!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, I'm awake. I can't believe it's 6:30 pm on a Fryday and I have not done a dab, or pressed anything yet...Been puffing on a crappy cartridge, and dry vaped some.
> 
> And it's dark at 6:30 pm...in 2 weeks the clocks go back an hour, and soon it will be dark at 4:30 pm.
> 
> That's dabbing hours!!


Yup one day it was warm with long delicious evenings and now it's cold and dark!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 22, 2021)

Dinner and the new Dune movie tonight. 

Anyone else catching it?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

I have the forbidden fruit in my fridge  
Can't wait for dinner!

I am hype for Dune. Lemme know if it is worth my money rt76!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have the forbidden fruit in my fridge
> Can't wait for dinner!
> 
> I am hype for Dune. Lemme know if it is worth my money rt76!


Will do. I just got a month sub to HBOmax. I'll watch Dune once or twice and then let the kid catch all the things she wants to watch for a month before dropping it. Cheaper than going to the theater and yeah, not going to a theater.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Any word on @JustRolling ? I hope you feel better soon!!



curious2garden said:


> Yup one day it was warm with long delicious evenings and now it's cold and dark!


It use to bum me out, but the older I get, the less I care. Just ,means more down time indoors, which isn't so bad theses days. And growing helps!!



RetiredToker76 said:


> Will do. I just got a month sub to HBOmax. I'll watch Dune once or twice and then let the kid catch all the things she wants to watch for a month before dropping it. Cheaper than going to the theater and yeah, not going to a theater.


And safer than a theatre!! 

I wonder what a ticket is up too...$15, maybe $20....It will be $20+ after this winters heating prices.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Dinner and the new Dune movie tonight.
> 
> Anyone else catching it?


What channel?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What channel?








HBO Max


HBO Max® is all of HBO together with an epic library of movies, series, and new Max Originals.




play.hbomax.com





and theaters.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Any thoughts on using my vibrating shell polisher for dry sift? I'm broken and my pile is in need of ski patrol and avalanche control.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> HBO Max
> 
> 
> HBO Max® is all of HBO together with an epic library of movies, series, and new Max Originals.
> ...


LOL theater. I just read your 15 bucks for a month. Thanks!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wonder what a ticket is up too...$15, maybe $20....It will be $20+ after this winters heating prices.


In my area they start at $12.95 for the basic digital theater and up to $19.95 for the 3D sybian seats, and vomit bag.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2021)

I love the original Dune and how wierd it is. I can tell by the trailer this one sucks. Just more cookie cutter conservative family clean cut little kiddie bullshit and the sound track completely sucks . Wow. What a disappointment. Go straight to video. They ruined it. I could be wrong but it got really bad reviews as well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

I like the dark.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Any thoughts on using my vibrating shell polisher for dry sift? I'm broken and my pile is in need of ski patrol and avalanche control.


Might work with a micron bag....maybe.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like the dark.


Kinda hard to see trees when skiing though.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like the dark.


It definitely helps having an indoor grow. I already moved a comfy reclining lawn chair in there for those really gloomy winter days.

I just got one of these too, for doing maintenance work on the girls...It is awesome. All my plants are on rolling trays too. It has the little tray under to keep scissors, string, etc. Another Harbor Freight score...I actually got it a while ago on sale and had it in the garage, but it's better in the grow room!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Will do. I just got a month sub to HBOmax. I'll watch Dune once or twice and then let the kid catch all the things she wants to watch for a month before dropping it. Cheaper than going to the theater and yeah, not going to a theater.


Whoa! Turns out my TV package includes HBO Max, woot! I'd rather be lucky than good!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It definitely helps having an indoor grow. I already moved a comfy reclining lawn chair in there for those really gloomy winter days.
> 
> I just got one of these too, for doing maintenance work on the girls...It is awesome. All my plants are on rolling trays too. It has the little tray under to keep scissors, string, etc. Another Harbor Freight score...I actually got it a while ago on sale and had it in the garage, but it's better in the grow room!
> 
> View attachment 5014902


I have a little rolling brake stool from HF that I use for trimming in the grow LOL gmta!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

Leftover pizza  yussss


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Might work with a micron bag....maybe.


Trying to injuneer a way to secure the glass bowl on it. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Trying to injuneer a way to secure the glass bowl on it. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5014958


I got my bowl under control. My shaky hands and all. It is the pyrex collection bowl. 

Am in sad shape ATM. Docs are pushing pain killers, muscle relaxers and tranqs. UH, NO. I'm okay for a bit on this cocktail. Fresh pressed a couple days ago. A touch of some old stuff I didn't remove and just amber Bohdi ferries dust. Going to vape only real soon. Coughing is excruciating. 

So may all be better than I. As I'll be better in 5 minutes. LOL.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got my bowl under control. My shaky hands and all. It is the pyrex collection bowl.
> 
> Am in sad shape ATM. Docs are pushing pain killers, muscle relaxers and tranqs. UH, NO. I'm okay for a bit on this cocktail. Fresh pressed a couple days ago. A touch of some old stuff I didn't remove and just amber Bohdi ferries dust. Going to vape only real soon. Coughing is excruciating.
> 
> So may all be better than I. As I'll be better in 5 minutes. LOL. View attachment 5014964


Hope you have an okay night from here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got my bowl under control. My shaky hands and all. It is the pyrex collection bowl.
> 
> Am in sad shape ATM. Docs are pushing pain killers, muscle relaxers and tranqs. UH, NO. I'm okay for a bit on this cocktail. Fresh pressed a couple days ago. A touch of some old stuff I didn't remove and just amber Bohdi ferries dust. Going to vape only real soon. Coughing is excruciating.
> 
> So may all be better than I. As I'll be better in 5 minutes. LOL. View attachment 5014964


Looks good to me and Odin hopefully you can hold off the pills


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hope you have an okay night from here.


I got my drug. TY and Jeff.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks good to me and Odin hopefully you can hold off the pills


I hate pills. And the recent advisory to not take aspirin daily vindicated me. I have a handful of scripts to fan myself with now. He he he.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got my drug. TY and Jeff.


Are the sub woofers playing tonight?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Leftover pizza  yussss


leftover frozen pizza was lunch...Leftover Hamburger helper for dinner, and I went shopping and had a bunch of options. Waste not, want not


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> leftover frozen pizza was lunch...Leftover Hamburger helper for dinner, and I went shopping and had a bunch of options. Waste not, want not


I have leftover Hawaiian from a sit down spot. But do not tell anyone about my illegal fruit. 
 fresh groceries to peruse? oh man... you lucky dog, you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are the sub woofers playing tonight?


Silence as possible. Low light. I'm sure you know the drill. 

I did screw up and you should laugh at me. I blistered my shoulder blade with the heating pad yesterday. Didn't know until I took my shirt off and the blisters went with it. Strange I never felt it over my nerve issue.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have leftover Hawaiian from a sit down spot. But do not tell anyone about my illegal fruit.
> fresh groceries to peruse? oh man... you lucky dog, you.


Nothing too great, but I did get makings for lasagna, and some pork chops. I haven't made either since last winter. Funny how cold weather changes our appetites.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Silence as possible. Low light. I'm sure you know the drill.
> 
> I did screw up and you should laugh at me. I blistered my shoulder blade with the heating pad yesterday. Didn't know until I took my shirt off and the blisters went with it. Strange I never felt it over my nerve issue.


I wonder if a cortisone injection would quiet your shoulder down. They are doing wonders for my shoulder, ATM.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nothing too great, but I did get makings for lasagna, and some pork chops. I haven't made either since last winter. Funny how cold weather changes our appetites.


Right? The temperature starts dropping and carbs start looking so heavenly....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wonder if a cortisone injection would quiet your shoulder down. They are doing wonders for my shoulder, ATM.


I assume it would actually cause further pain and inflammation as it did in my wrist after 2 injections. 

Just have to sleep or move right. Fixed as easy as that. Nerve issues just bite.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Right? The temperature starts dropping and carbs start looking so heavenly....


Winter is smoking and curing protein rich goodies. Did buy strawberry cheesecake ice cream for m...my boy and his mom.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have leftover Hawaiian from a sit down spot. But do not tell anyone about my illegal fruit.
> fresh groceries to peruse? oh man... you lucky dog, you.


I had some delivered for lunch. I love me some round table pizza.
So dinner tonight, left over pizza and whatever was left over from the other night. enchiladas!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Kinda hard to see trees when skiing though.


Full moon nights are the best.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had some delivered for lunch. I love me some round table pizza.
> So dinner tonight, left over pizza and whatever was left over from the other night. enchiladas!
> 
> SH420


Made me hungry. Put the boy to work on his snacks. Not high end. But deceptively tasty.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Made me hungry. Put the boy to work on his snacks. Not high end. But deceptively tasty. View attachment 5015021View attachment 5015022


Made me thirsty


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015053


I love root beer. That’s a good one


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Full moon nights are the best.


Like right now!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love root beer. That’s a good one


Especially with a scoop of really good vanilla ice cream, sigh.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015053


We had a bottle a couple weeks ago. Crazy craft beer store keeps rotating oddities in the unleaded beverages. Boy and I enjoy it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> HBO Max
> 
> 
> HBO Max® is all of HBO together with an epic library of movies, series, and new Max Originals.
> ...


Just finished watching it. It was very good, much better than the one from '84. Great recommendation thanks. It's good enough I'm going to watch it another time or two.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2021)

Morning






Might hit 53° today. What's going on this weekend?


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Leftover pizza  yussss


72 hours.

pizza left unrefrigerated for more than 72 hours is deadly.

At 70 hours I found it palatable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2021)

5 degrees Celsius out there, it’s not going to be a good day.

good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2021)

That edible pizza combo KOd me so hard. Slept like a baby.
Good morning, chilly people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Will do. I just got a month sub to HBOmax. I'll watch Dune once or twice and then let the kid catch all the things she wants to watch for a month before dropping it. Cheaper than going to the theater and yeah, not going to a theater.


Good morning, how was it?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That edible pizza combo KOd me so hard. Slept like a baby.
> Good morning, chilly people.


I slept better than normal too, and woke up feeling chipper, which is so rare. 

Coffee and a pen, the sun just popped out, and it's a whopping 40 degrees....Thats 4 degrees Celcius for LG...according to Google


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

They did a good job straightening up and shortening some storylines, it was hard to follow at times in the book.
This first movie covers first half the book and all the player's motivations, so plenty of action scenes to follow in second movie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

It’s 70
Good morning beautiful


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Especially with a scoop of really good vanilla ice cream, sigh.


Remember this place...The original ones where they brought your food to the car, and big frosty mugs of root beer, and ice cream floats....Yum!!

And ice cream soda with Coke and chocolate ice cream is a close 2nd on a hot day.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

JJ Newburys dept stores all had ice cream fountains hidden inside, and stores were in the strangest places all over the country.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing for the weekend?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Remember this place...The original ones where they brought your food to the car, and big frosty mugs of root beer, and ice cream floats....Yum!!
> 
> And ice cream soda with Coke and chocolate ice cream is a close 2nd on a hot day.
> View attachment 5015196


Wait, those existed not stapled to a KFC????


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> JJ Newburys dept stores all had ice cream fountains hidden inside, and stores were in the strangest places.


There was a small version in a little drugstore when I was young, on Anna Maria Island.
I used to snorkel the coastline and get out near the store. Have a little grilled cheese lunch and snorkel back home or walk, depending on the tide.
I surely miss those days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

There’s no place like home is there? We lived across the street from this pier


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm on coastal estuaries, never try to touch the stuff. Cold and muddy silt when the tide goes out, most of coast is granite.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm on coastal estuaries, never try to touch the stuff. Cold and muddy silt when the tide goes out, most of coast is granite.


I bet you’ve got all kinds of fossils in the area.
Sharks teeth, including megladon, are great finds. This is Bone Valley, maybe 100 miles from the beach. Prehistoric river area 

my brother found one this size and I found a vertebrae the size of a softball. Parents made us send them to museum.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 5 degrees Celsius out there, it’s not going to be a good day.
> 
> good morning


41 degrees Fahrenheit sounds so much better.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 41 degrees Fahrenheit sounds so much better.


We Americans love our pleasant sounding delusions...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

No, the glaciers crushed everything to dust, then crushed it again. There is only one good area in iron deposits in a canyon gorge, and some in sandstone along canada border.

If you go out in the saltmarsh, you stir the greenhead horseflies. Thats all we got, lol.
Look at the fangs on those things.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Remember this place...The original ones where they brought your food to the car, and big frosty mugs of root beer, and ice cream floats....Yum!!
> 
> And ice cream soda with Coke and chocolate ice cream is a close 2nd on a hot day.
> View attachment 5015196


Oh yes! I got hired because I could skate so well and my parents said no. Their stated reasoning was I needed to do homework after school instead of play around on roller skates! After that there was no way in hell I was doing homework. Oh well it wasn't like I was doing it before that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 41 degrees Fahrenheit sounds so much better.


Who gets married in October... This is stupid.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Good luck this weekend @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who gets married in October... This is stupid.
> 
> View attachment 5015222


Try 11/27 ;D when are you planning your wedding for?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who gets married in October... This is stupid.
> 
> View attachment 5015222


I pressed the green button


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> JJ Newburys dept stores all had ice cream fountains hidden inside, and stores were in the strangest places all over the country.









The soda counter was the the only reason I wanted to go shopping with mom way back then.

Newbury's had a sales gimmick on Banana Splits. Pick a colored balloon from a peg board. Similar to this.





When popped a small price tag came out. The customer would be charged on that tag. Almost always at a discount, often %50 off.
We did get a few for free.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Try 11/27 ;D when are you planning your wedding for?


Wedding party in snow suits?

We haven't picked a date yet. Maybe this summer depending how covid goes. 



Paul Drake said:


> Good luck this weekend @Laughing Grass


:Hug:


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I pressed the green button


Me too, I thought it was a link to porn....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold 38 degrees outside


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> The soda counter was the the only reason I wanted to go shopping with mom way back then.
> 
> Newbury's had a sales gimmick on Banana Splits. Pick a colored balloon from a peg board. Similar to this.
> 
> ...


We had a Kress by the library. Taquitos and a fountain coke mmmmmm (where my mother would wax poetic that the coke was too sweet and not like it used to be). Didn't ruin my taquitos




__





Kress & Company Collection at the National Building Museum | National Building Museum


The Kress Collection is a record of building activity for Kress Five-and-Dimes. It consists of 6,000 plans, 7,000 photos, and 50 linear feet of documents.




www.nbm.org


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> When popped a small price tag came out. The customer would be charged on that tag. Almost always at a discount, often %50 off.
> We did get a few for free.


Okay, good to know that was a real memory. I thought I dreamed that happened, when I woke up the next morning.
We used to go in for a burger and shake then drink all night, so lots of weird things seemed to happen around those stores.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Remember this place...The original ones where they brought your food to the car, and big frosty mugs of root beer, and ice cream floats....Yum!!
> 
> And ice cream soda with Coke and chocolate ice cream is a close 2nd on a hot day.
> View attachment 5015196


I worked at an AW as a sophomore in HS '66 as a fry cook. Miserable job, coated in vaporized grease at shift's end. Mom washed my clothes separately lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who gets married in October... This is stupid.
> 
> View attachment 5015222


My daughter did, on Halloween! It was 85 that day though.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I worked at an AW as a sophomore in HS '66 as a fry cook. Miserable job, coated in vaporized grease at shift's end. Mom washed my clothes separately lol


Fry cook funk. Oh man. Did it wash out for school hours, or did every class smell a bit like fries?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I worked at an AW as a sophomore in HS '66 as a fry cook. Miserable job, coated in vaporized grease at shift's end. Mom washed my clothes separately lol


Dude at the A&W had the best pot at the best prices, and was always in stock. Then you had to buy huge food order to keep the manager happy and pass cash.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Fry cook funk. Oh man. Did it wash out for school hours, or did every class smell a bit like fries?


after my first week, Mom dedicated a set of my clothes for the job so it wouldn't ruin everything I had. The smell was so unappealing she'd be on my ass as soon as I got home to get the clothes in the washer. Yep, there was residual smell that never came out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> after my first week, Mom dedicated a set of my clothes for the job so it wouldn't ruin everything I had. The smell was so unappealing she'd be on my ass as soon as I got home to get the clothes in the washer. Yep, there was residual smell that never came out.


I had a girlfriend that worked at Carl's Junior, her uniforms smelled like grease, and I made sure she took it off as soon as possible...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

Aww the days of washing off the Kitchen lol from Pat O'Brien's in New Orleans to Flying J truck stop Iowa and the slime trails he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had a girlfriend that worked at Carl's Junior, her uniforms smelled like grease, and I made sure she took it off as soon as possible...


It's your story lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing for the weekend?


I'm going to go test drive a new car...Hopefully. Car salesman make me want to


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm going to go test drive a new car...Hopefully. Car salesman make me want to


Yeah until they fix the chip shortage they can kiss my ass. It's bad enough with they have a surplus.

Now I'm really going to wash my hair and force myself to go to the f'n commissary, grrrrr


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's your story lol


Her name was Mary, her nickname was Mouse because she was kinda short. My biker name was Rat, it was destiny...lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm going to go test drive a new car...Hopefully. Car salesman make me want to


As in new, new? I was going to buy this year but couldn't find anything unless I wanted to drive 100 miles to a bigger dealer


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> As in new, new? I was going to buy this year but couldn't find anything unless I wanted to drive 100 miles to a bigger dealer


They sell enough cars to not waste time dicking with you, they expect the salesmen to actually sell them all day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing for the weekend?


Lots of chores.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015232


He is thinking, drink more coffee and take me for a walk!

How can you say no to that mug??


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm going to go test drive a new car...Hopefully. Car salesman make me want to


Very cool. Go in there and act like you own the place. Go at the salesman don’t let him come at you. YOU’RE THE BOSS.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Try 11/27 ;D when are you planning your wedding for?


We’re NOV 5 and thank you for reminding me! Oh shit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah until they fix the *chip shortage* they can kiss my ass. It's bad enough with they have a surplus.
> 
> Now I'm really going to wash my hair and force myself to go to the f'n commissary, grrrrr


I'm working on it! Supply chain is a bitch business to be in right now. 
I swear I picked the worst time accepting a promotion in the semiconductor world, especially purchasing manager.

Our customers are the ones that build the machines that make the chips that go into everything... if I can't get them what they need, no chips. 
We joke how we need computers to do our jobs to make chips, but we can't get computers because the lack of chips.
Vicious circle 

  

 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> As in new, new? I was going to buy this year but couldn't find anything unless I wanted to drive 100 miles to a bigger dealer


Yes...I have been waiting for it to get to the dealership...It's been "in transit" for a month! 

A 2022 Hyundai Sonata Limited, White with gray leather gut. I have not driven one yet though. 




Paul Drake said:


> We’re NOV 5 and thank you for reminding me! Oh shit.


Is she speaking to you today? Is she well rested??


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm working on it! Supply chain is a bitch business to be in right now.
> I swear I picked the worst time accepting a promotion in the semiconductor world, especially purchasing manager.
> 
> Our customers are the ones that build the machines that make the chips that go into everything... if I can't get them what they need, no chips.
> ...


Where do the chips come from? Someone needs to start up a chip business. Cut that delivery bullshit out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Sitting on the couch. Maybe I should be on the computer fixing the chip shortage...

   

Haha... maybe later. For now you keep your...





SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where do the chips come from? Someone needs to start up a chip business. Cut that delivery bullshit out.


Intel, Samsung, AMD, Lay's. 


SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes...I have been waiting for it to get to the dealership...It's been "in transit" for a month!
> 
> A 2022 Hyundai Sonata Limited, White with gray leather gut. I have not driven one yet though.
> 
> ...


Yes. She woke up at 3:30 and can’t drink caffeine but she made me some and kissed me three times bam bam bam. 

She’s got diverticulitis pretty bad I guess. She had tests and blood work done and blood said she had an infection so she’s on 2 antibiotics. Images weren’t done Friday evening.

I’m excited for you, I’ve never purchased a brand new car!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sitting on the couch. Maybe I should be on the computer fixing the chip shortage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late I sold it to a sucker


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015256


Where’s that from?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015256


Much better than cat pics


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning, how was it?


I'll give it a rough 7.5/10 for accuracy to the book. Anyone who's actually read this book knows that truly making it into a book accurate movie is a phenomenally stupid idea. That being said, wasn't too happy to find out this was Part1 at the beginning instead of in the marketing, wouldn't have changed my mind to watch it just felt it was a little deceptive. Which could be my fault because I only watched the one trailer and none of the other marketing.

The Good:

As far as accuracy to the book, better than Lynch or Sci Fi (That being said I like both those movies and all the video games from the early 90's - mid 2000's)
The ornithopters were finally right! That was something that's bothered me about both other attempts in the movies, the ornithopters were designed with no homage to the book.
Visual Effects are spectacular.

The not so good:


Accuracy to the book :: OMG the pacing is so slow, just like the book.
Acting Feels a bit cardboard.
I feel like they've forgotten about the spice and how it works on Arrakis (part2 may redeem this.)
The navigators guild and the Emporor so far have had no appreciable introduction beyond the narration, they were both very present in the books by this point.


Best pun of the watching: "_Well, we started out going to Dune to sell Spice and are now distracted by Mary-Jane and about to start a revolution_." <Takes a hit of the bong>​


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s that from?


Hardee's


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hardee's


I knew it lol that’s the closest fast food to us. Chicken fingers there are awesome. And I think they should sell their honey mustard by the gallon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015276


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm working on it! Supply chain is a bitch business to be in right now.
> I swear I picked the worst time accepting a promotion in the semiconductor world, especially purchasing manager.
> 
> Our customers are the ones that build the machines that make the chips that go into everything... if I can't get them what they need, no chips.
> ...


I mean, I always knew you were a badass, but I am so fucking erect right now!


I fucking love you, brother!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


A very much better song


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where do the chips come from? Someone needs to start up a chip business. Cut that delivery bullshit out.


Taiwan and Intel is starting up production in this country  give us 5 years and we should be golden!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I always knew you were a badass, but I am so fucking erect right now!
> 
> 
> I fucking love you, brother!


I can't wait to dab with you! And by dab I mean peepee touches

SH420


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I can't wait to dab with you! And by dab I mean peepee touches
> 
> SH420


A challenge?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> A challenge?
> 
> View attachment 5015279


I thought this was a typical greeting for RIU family, but sure! 



SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hardee's


They made the best fried chicken in Mississippi, the biscuits were excellent also.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Taiwan and Intel is starting up production in this country  give us 5 years and we should be golden!


How gd ignorant is this country as a whole?
Is it a patent issue or what?
We need to make chips, wafers, whatever we need.
I’ve seen the process, this one use rf waves to lay the gold on the etched chips. Easy peasy nice and sleazy. This was Kodak btw.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5015278


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Stevie Ray is/was the best. Let’s have a Stevie weekend?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> A challenge?
> 
> View attachment 5015279


That’s crazy. Where do you find this? Kinda like Spike and Mikes Twisted animation.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s crazy. Where do you find this? Kinda like Spike and Mikes Twisted animation.


From @DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s crazy. Where do you find this? Kinda like Spike and Mikes Twisted animation.


Some inspiration is found surfing the fringe of the net.


Mostly

You're watching me pull the rabbit out of my


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Where is everyone? Watching Dune? Dollar store right up at the highway. Gonna get candy and popcorn first


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

*Life by the Drop by Stevie Ray Vaughan*







Edit to add:

Music set to a clip from Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
Starring Clint Eastwood and Jeff Bridges


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where is everyone? Watching Dune? Dollar store right up at the highway. Gonna get candy and popcorn first


Grab me a coke and a bag of chips, sis


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Grab me a coke and a bag of chips, sis


Sorry bro, but no chips. @curious2garden needs a new car

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Grab me a coke and a bag of chips, sis


Here you go brother, bought flamin hot and one of those pickled pig penises for you


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry bro, but no chips. @curious2garden needs a new car
> 
> SH420


Wait whoa I don’t have a car.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

zzzzzz brb to WnB


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How gd ignorant is this country as a whole?
> Is it a patent issue or what?
> We need to make chips, wafers, whatever we need.
> I’ve seen the process, this one use rf waves to lay the gold on the etched chips. Easy peasy nice and sleazy. This was Kodak btw.


We made them here but because of pollution issues it was cheaper to make them in Taiwan. Looks like we'll be making them here again. I still have a slice of silicon with chips on it from when my son was designing at SGI a long time ago!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry bro, but no chips. @curious2garden needs a new car
> 
> SH420


Indeed! Actually it's more want than need.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I pressed a bit of 4 day hang for you. Still around 70% RH. Too soon. But I wish you were here. Space Monkey is tasty even to my olfactory challenged self. I'm going in. LOL. View attachment 5010397View attachment 5010398View attachment 5010400View attachment 5010401View attachment 5010402View attachment 5010403


keep it away from silicone. Silicone does bad things to noids.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Here you go brother, bought flamin hot and one of those pickled pig penises for you





Paul Drake said:


> Wait whoa I don’t have a car.




+



=



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

She got me again Lol


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She got me again View attachment 5015453Lol


oh those V-twin malefactors.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

Well if she don't stop it maybe I won't be able to cook


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

I got all RolIitup and nowhere to go...blended the sativa with some indica. Really weird high, makes my eyeballs jiggle.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I got all RolIitup and nowhere to go...blended the sativa with some indica. Really weird high, makes my eyeballs jiggle.
> View attachment 5015470


Thinking about how weird eyeballs are while high... That sounds like a journey. God speed


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

Getting baked now, eyeballs feel good so far.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Getting baked now, eyeballs feel good so far.
> 
> View attachment 5015493


I mean, if you wrap me in bacon, you can bake me too!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if you wrap me in bacon, you can bake me too!


I had to make those ever since I saw that photo, someone had those this week


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Just finished the boys phyllo ham and cheese wraps. I knew as he put things in the cart proclaiming snack trays and maybe a strudel when he grabbed the phyllo. Afraid to ask what I'm doing with the puffpastry. 

All good. I'm full from eating the ham and cheese trimmings. And he is building his second plate. 

Best of the day to all. As I sit to finally smoke.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

That piece of bacon on the top left melted in my mouth, not overcooked in the center, yum.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That piece of bacon on the top left melted in my mouth, not overcooked in the center, yum.
> 
> View attachment 5015530


I made them and @Laughing Grass called it a penis, kids smh.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That piece of bacon on the top left melted in my mouth, not overcooked in the center, yum.
> 
> View attachment 5015530


Damn that looks so delicious. What’s your secret to keeping them so moist.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn that looks so delicious. What’s your secret to keeping them so moist.


Sear them first, then wrap bacon over.
The bacon was a bit too thick, could of used a couple more minutes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Sear them first, then wrap bacon over.
> The bacon was a bit too thick, could of used a couple more minutes.


How do you cook bacon alone?


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> you can bake me too!


I thought you came pre-baked?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 23, 2021)

Just finished harvest, trim and wet manicuring. After dinner, bud washing and then they hang dry.
Four hours of trimming alone, not my worst time. I did have a lot of popcorn this cycle. Can't
allow myself to get distracted and skip the lollipopping again. :-/
Oh well the trim blast should render some decent oil.

My gut is mostly behaving again, thank you antibiotics.
Back to work tomorrow after a weekend of sitting on my futon not liking being human.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice night


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I made them and @Laughing Grass called it a penis, kids smh.


Dont blame her, I had been flirting with her, and of course its gonna cause her to wane a little.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Dont blame her, I had been flirting with her, and of course its gonna cause her to wane *a little*.


A little what?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A little what?


Sorry, a "little" into my fantasy.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A little what?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5015605


Some of us have to dream big!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Some of us have to dream big!


Easy cowboy. You're gonna throw out your back.

  

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2021)

Boys...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2021)

Dinner's ready


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Had a great talk with my dad. He’s telling me about all the “weird” covid things that are happening to him. He’s warning ME about covid and then he says oh yeah. I said dad you’re preaching to the choir. I begged you daily to get vaccinated. He said I’m sorry. I said I’m the one that’s sorry that you didn’t trust me. Your wife is in terrible shape. She’s lucky, as are you, to be alive. Don’t take this for granted.

Don’t take your life for granted. Be good to yourselves.

Godtean naïf


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I made them and @Laughing Grass called it a penis, kids smh.


Probably the tastiest penis ever!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Sear them first, then wrap bacon over.
> The bacon was a bit too thick, could of used a couple more minutes.


@Singlemalt and @420God got me hooked on these guys. I'm wanting to try this:




__





Triple-Thick Butcher Cut Bacon


Triple-Thick Butcher Cut Applewood Smoked Bacon is perfect gift for Super thick-sliced bacon lovers.




www.nueskes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if she don't stop it maybe I won't be able to cook View attachment 5015454


Mmmm bean soup, looks yummy


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probably the tastiest penis ever!


You’d have to let me know


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmm bean soup, looks yummy


Bean and two meat soup


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn that looks so delicious. What’s your secret to keeping them so moist.


Shea butter, an extrordinary emollient and moisturizer


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bean and two meat soup


Got any cornbread, or ya want me to bring some?..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Got any cornbread, or ya want me to bring some?..


Is it your mama's recipe


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it your mama's recipe


Updated


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Updated


Hell yeah you and your corn bread and the misses are welcome at my table anytime


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

How are you doing tonight @MICHI-CAN


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probably the tastiest penis ever!


Fruit by the foot is good I hear


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fruit by the foot is good I hear


Now if you want to talk about rubyfruit.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Now if you want to talk about rubyfruit.


I miss rubyfruit. He was on not to long ago, reincarnated ;D


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hell yeah you and your corn bread and the misses are welcome at my table anytime


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are you doing tonight @MICHI-CAN


I'll send a pic. Still grinning sir. How are you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5015683


Yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll send a pic. Still grinning sir. How are you?


Yesterday had to get dog food and did my back in flip flop I can't even stand up straight


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yesterday had to get dog food and did my back in flip flop I can't even stand up straight


U ok


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> U ok


Just in a lot of pain if it doesn't get better with in a few days I might haft to have it checked out


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

Breakfast first with leftovers, then get jiggly eyed again.
Gotta thank you for the roasted penis loin recipe, just melts in your mouth, lol.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

I had an audience for breakfast, he watches me and doesn't ever blink, she just watches the plate.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast first with leftovers, then get jiggly eyed again.
> Gotta thank you for the roasted penis loin recipe, just melts in your mouth, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5015753


I used the extra loin for fried rice.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I used the extra loin for fried rice.


That's a good idea. That might be tomorrows dish with the last of the seasons Jalepenos, still got a pile of these wrapped slabs for tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I made them and @Laughing Grass called it a penis, kids smh.


Still sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2021)

Morning.






Got a good frost out there. I better get my fire going.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

Good morning!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

Got inspired by the roast, so I dripped 1 gm hot oil on a joint, rolled in 1gm kief, then a flower cone.

Got about a 1/4 inch down this thing so far, starting to blink funny.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Got inspired by the roast, so I dripped 1 gm hot oil on a joint, rolled in 1gm kief, then a flower cone.
> 
> Got about a 1/4 inch down this thing so far, starting to blink funny.
> View attachment 5015813


Getting addicted to that Eye-jello jiggle?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Getting addicted to that Eye-jello jiggle?


It's hard to walk, the brain still works but the indica induces a time delay to the feet.
I was lucky to off the mountain a week ago on that blend.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast first with leftovers, then get jiggly eyed again.
> Gotta thank you for the roasted penis loin recipe, just melts in your mouth, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5015753


I'm getting jiggly eyes before breakfast!!  

I love the bacon wrapped loin idea too...Gotta help keep things moist !

I'm thinking ham and cheese omelet maybe this am....BUT I want home fries and that may take too long. Or an egg McManny....or bacon! lol

The lasagna was tits!!

Didn't get to test drive the Hyundai yesterday. My buddy was with me, and we went and looked mat a few houses for sale first. Got to the dealer at 5 minutes after closing, and they had the thing locked up on the showroom floor so couldn't even look. BUT another buddy stopped by with his brand new VW Taos last nights and let me take that for a test drive...Pretty nice little SUV!! 

40k for a new car...I am so frugal that probably won't happen! I drive so little it's hard to justify, but then there's the "you only live once" motto!



DCcan said:


> It's hard to walk, the brain still works but the indica induces a time delay to the feet.
> I was lucky to off the mountain a week ago on that blend.


Well, damn, I'm going to have to venture to the basement and do a dab so you don't feel alone. I'm helpful like that


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Getting addicted to that Eye-jello jiggle?









Tis the season.








Floating Eyeball Jello Shots


Floating Eyeball Jello Shots are the perfect Halloween party treat! Mix white grape juice, ginger ale, and gummy eyeballs to make spooky-cool gelatin shots.



www.sugarhero.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

Wang dangle 


Wiggle wiggle


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm getting jiggly eyes before breakfast!!
> 
> I love the bacon wrapped loin idea too...Gotta help keep things moist !
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd get a new one vs a used one unless you have a buddy who is a car whisperer (not all mechanics are created equal). I'd buy a used car my husband green lighted. Otherwise it's just safer to buy new and hang onto it until it dies. That way you know how it was broken in, driven, its' care and maintenance. A new car should last a very long time now if taken proper care of during its' entire history.

Also as he and I are aging we are considering keeping 1 new car under dealer's warranty so he doesn't have to do any actual maintenance (the Accord's engine is taking longer than 1 week  ). He's always flipped cars as a hobby. So we always had a few cars to choose from if one car was being recalcitrant. So we are currently looking at moving to 1 new in dealer warranty and a newer model used Truck and leaving it at that.

I would not be in the market now. I looked at it in the spring and we realized we had to step away until the market stabilized.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2021)

Omelets are up. Ham and cheese with fresh squeezed OJ. Dabs for dessert. Or appetizer your choice. Or be like me and do both, LOL happy Sunday everyone￼


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

Earthquake!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

Just had about 15 seconds of shaking in Long Beach


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

3.9 in Maywood, a few miles from where I’m at…

My bad, not even big enough to really mention


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast first with leftovers, then get jiggly eyed again.
> Gotta thank you for the roasted penis loin recipe, just melts in your mouth, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5015753


Looks like you hammered the temp on that pork loin! What's the lumpy, carby looking thing between the perfectly cooked egg and loin?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just had about 15 seconds of shaking in Long Beach


What's @BobBitchen up to now?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Earthquake!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's @BobBitchen up to now?


Sharpening his edges


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like you hammered the temp on that pork loin! What's the lumpy, carby looking thing between the perfectly cooked egg and loin?


Au Gratin potatoes

Now sunshine and a joint.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sharpening his edges


I thought he was plenty edgy


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Au Gratin potatoes
> 
> Now sunshine and a joint.


New joint or finishing off that last masterpiece you rolled?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> New joint or finishing off that last masterpiece you rolled?


I thought the same, looks like the beast that couldn’t be finished last night


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> New joint or finishing off that last masterpiece you rolled?


Same joint, I lost it once outside earlier.
Just found my shoe, I knew I had 2 this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

But waking up and finding the joint that defeated you is usually a bonus, right?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But waking up and finding the joint that defeated you is usually a bonus, right?


Well, I know a guy who was spending the night at this one dudes house with a bunch of friends. The dude who owned the house fell asleep with a joint in his mouth. They all woke up to a blazing inferno and rushed out of the house, but once they got outside, they noticed the guy who owned the house wasn’t outside with them. So they watched as the house burned down with the guy still in it.

joint definitely defeated that dude.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Same joint, I lost it once outside earlier.
> *Just found my shoe, I knew I had 2 this morning*.


Thank you, that was good


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's @BobBitchen up to now?


I was doing some cloning. Didn't feel a thing.



DarkWeb said:


> Sharpening his edges


only did my early season skis. The rest go to the shop for complete tunes.
The car is packed, I got a new Jackery power bank yesterday for the car camper.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I was doing some cloning. Didn't feel a thing.
> 
> 
> only did my early season skis. The rest go to the shop for complete tunes.
> ...


With solar panels?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Californiacation Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> With solar panels?


I didn't get the panels, I really don't need them, Im only out for 4-5 days at a shot, home on the weekends because of crowds & plant stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If I were you I'd get a new one vs a used one unless you have a buddy who is a car whisperer (not all mechanics are created equal). I'd buy a used car my husband green lighted. Otherwise it's just safer to buy new and hang onto it until it dies. That way you know how it was broken in, driven, its' care and maintenance. A new car should last a very long time now if taken proper care of during its' entire history.
> 
> Also as he and I are aging we are considering keeping 1 new car under dealer's warranty so he doesn't have to do any actual maintenance (the Accord's engine is taking longer than 1 week  ). He's always flipped cars as a hobby. So we always had a few cars to choose from if one car was being recalcitrant. So we are currently looking at moving to 1 new in dealer warranty and a newer model used Truck and leaving it at that.
> 
> I would not be in the market now. I looked at it in the spring and we realized we had to step away until the market stabilized.


I'm actually really good with cars too, plus my step brother is the service manager at a local dealership, and he'll put any used car up on the rack for me and have a few mechanics poke around it, for the price of a breakfast pizza, lol.

BUT, I also think it's better to buy a new car now, because used car prices are so inflated. 

I have actually only bought 1 brand new car in my life, and I hated it. A base model ACCORD. The car I drive now was a theft recovery vehicle out of Philly that I got a killer deal on....a fully loaded Accord. 

I was a used car dealer and have it in my blood. Even now that I can afford any new car, as I said, I am too frugal to buy one unless I really, really love it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm actually really good with cars too, plus my step brother is the service manager at a local dealership, and he'll put any used car up on the rack for me and have a few mechanics poke around it, for the price of a breakfast pizza, lol.
> 
> BUT, I also think it's better to buy a new car now, because used car prices are so inflated.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a better developed frugal gene. LOL You meet the car whisperer exemption. So go for what is best for your needs. I've attended some of the auto auctions out here. It was humorous to see who'd be buying cars to flip. Hub paid for his Snap On scanner doing that and passed out business cards. He got a LOT of business that way. Selling supplies to goldminers is always better than being the goldminer.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I didn't get the panels, I really don't need them, Im only out for 4-5 days at a shot, home on the weekends because of crowds & plant stuff.


Amen! On the weekends I was home in Big Bear we closed and locked the gates no one skied.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Sounds so good


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 3.9 in Maywood, a few miles from where I’m at…
> 
> My bad, not even big enough to really mention








Latest Earthquakes







earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Up to 2" of rain so far, gusts to 30, might get up to 45 later. I have beer, coffee, and food, not venturing out of the house today. Hopefully we will keep electricity on all day so I can binge watch football.
Got the gutters cleaned yesterday, my back doesn't like me today.
Mornin all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Up to 2" of rain so far, gusts to 30, might get up to 45 later. I have beer, coffee, and food, not venturing out of the house today. Hopefully we will keep electricity on all day so I can binge watch football.
> Got the gutters cleaned yesterday, my back doesn't like me today.
> Mornin all.


Supposed to roll in here around 2pm, then go solid til late tmo afternoon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 3.9 in Maywood, a few miles from where I’m at…
> 
> My bad, not even big enough to really mention


How is the art Adventure going


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

I have a bad post on my back fence, shored it up yesterday also. It catches the wind coming from the south, just a field behind it with a house 30 yards back so nothing much to slow it down.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is the art Adventure going


It’s slow. I have to contact a bunch of auction houses and see if there are any upcoming auctions and if they want my pieces to be part of it


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Drain pipe for the patio cover is clogged before the catch basin I put in, downstream from that seems to be working OK. I put root x in the rest of the pipe a few years back, it goes next to my ash tree and roots clog it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

EZ fix once the rain backs off, I have a snake.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> EZ fix once the rain backs off, I have a snake.


Best Disney cartoon ever!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still sorry


Still joking baby girl


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Best Disney cartoon ever!!!


I always get that song the young girl sings stuck in my head...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

The 


Rsawr said:


> I always get that song the young girl sings stuck in my head...


Song with blue and King Louie my favorite


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The
> 
> Song with blue and King Louie my favorite


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

lokie said:


>


 I want to be like you (man cub) lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I always get that song the young girl sings stuck in my head...


Is that from "The jungle Book"? That's such a great children's story / movie...for children of all ages


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is that from "The jungle Book"? That's such a great children's story / movie...for children of all ages


It is, and as a big kid, I have to agree! Maybe I will rewatch it tonight. Never seen it high...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2021)

Did some laundry today, and i broke out the electric heated blanket. Well see if it still works.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It is, and as a big kid, I have to agree! Maybe I will rewatch it tonight. Never seen it high...


Shrooms much better with shrooms


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Not brunch. This was lunch 



SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not brunch. This was lunch
> 
> View attachment 5016124
> 
> SH420


I made me a 3 egg ham and cheese omelet for brunch and heated up my last biscuit to go with. Wish I would have had mushroom's and green onions to put in it, still was tasty though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

I think I’m gonna cut my hair and dye it blue. Different shades of blue. What’d ya think?

Is hallucinating without drugs bad? Feels like a freebie.

Where’s @JustRolling and @FastFreddi ?

Go Bucs

Who do we have for World Series? Barbie is an Atlanta fan from way back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Got inspired by the roast, so I dripped 1 gm hot oil on a joint, rolled in 1gm kief, then a flower cone.
> 
> Got about a 1/4 inch down this thing so far, starting to blink funny.
> View attachment 5015813


Currently?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

Do it! It's only hair, and if it looks fab then bonus!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Sorry, getting high for the first time today. LA Confidential full spectrum oil.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do it! It's only hair, and if it looks fab then bonus!


My niece wants purple but I’m thinking that’s too popular. Maybe blended blue and purple waves? I’ve got crazy hair. @shrxhky420 blue, purple?


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Blurple.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blurple.


Like this


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Today's song:


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Currently?


I got this far and took a 3 hr nap...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Like thisView attachment 5016150


I wanna hang with Big E and lil Nas


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

This la confidential is pretty good.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> This la confidential is pretty good.


TB is up 21-0 over Bears.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not brunch. This was lunch
> 
> View attachment 5016124
> 
> SH420


I imagine you rearranging the food on your plate so it looks like a bacon penis, with potato balls jizzing maple syrup onto a pair of big old pancake titties.
Don’t get any maple jizz on the eggs that’s how babies are made.
















Penis


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> TB is up 21-0 over Bears.


Is gronk playing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wanna hang with Big E and lil Nas View attachment 5016155


How much fun would they be?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

It's here o'clock some beer!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How much fun would they be?


Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like a lot of work.


Oh no not if it comes naturally!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh no not if it comes naturally!


I doubt the costumes grow organically like skin  Anyway go for the blue hair. Why not, life is short.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is gronk playing?


Don't know, watching my team win.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I doubt the costumes grow organically like skin  Anyway go for the blue hair. Why not, life is short.


Ok Captain Obvious


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I doubt the costumes grow organically like skin  Anyway go for the blue hair. Why not, life is short.


I thought the lizard people could grow new clothes like a coat of skin. *fastens tinfoil hat closer*


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't know, watching my team win.


I’m watching an old werewolf movie. Why were the Gypsies considered to be undesirable?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

WOW poor Roma people (Gypsies). They had to go through so much. One of the poorest people in the world.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> WOW poor Roma people (Gypsies). They had to go through so much. One of the poorest people in the world.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 24, 2021)

Excparto serrius


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> TB is up 21-0 over Bears.


Time to give my oldest son a call and see what happento his Da Bears lol that is an ass woopen


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to give my oldest son a call and see what happento his Da Bears lol that is an ass woopen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Rain all day and now lighting and thunder just might be a long night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rain all day and now lighting and thunder just might be a long night


 (for Odin, not you)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> (for Odin, not you)


I can accept that  I'm the worst


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can accept that  I'm the worst


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Well it is time for more coffee


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought the lizard people could grow new clothes like a coat of skin. *fastens tinfoil hat closer*


Yeah, molting. They do it 3 times/yr. If you catch them within 12 hrs of molting they are quite tasty and tender


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, molting. They do it 3 times/yr. If you catch them within 12 hrs of molting they are quite tasty and tender


Red wine or White to be served


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2021)

He he he


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2021)

Old school b-boyz (50+ years old) against the youngsters. I think we won!








The Rocking Chairs. Lol...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi beautiful 
Have a peaceful shark video for breakfast


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Morning






I want to go back to bed. How's everyone doing this chilly wet Monday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi beautiful. I just avoid the mirrors.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful. I just avoid the mirrors.
> View attachment 5016430


Good morning Paul  how you doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good morning Paul  how you doing today?


Had some dry Chex and Coffee. Not bad.
Rained on and off all night. Couldn’t sleep. 
How you doing? Fire in the bowl?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Had some dry Chex and Coffee. Not bad.
> Rained on and off all night. Couldn’t sleep.
> How you doing? Fire in the bowl?


Raining here too. I have 5 gal buckets filling up under the drip line of the house......to flush the toilet. I slept ok but I'm still tired. Fire in the bowl!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.  
I find myself in a jail of my own making today...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Actually this rain might be saving my butt from riding to the river and having to lug 5 gal buckets. I just realized the kids outside toys, I put in these like 30 gallon totes......just moved them under the drip line


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually this rain might be saving my butt from riding to the river and having to lug 5 gal buckets. I just realized the kids outside toys, I put in these like 30 gallon totes......just moved them under the drip line


There's thinking with laziness!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful. I just avoid the mirrors.
> View attachment 5016430


I thought we were going with blue, not red? Good mornin'


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Pouring rain here today too.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

Cold and wet here too, but the sun is trying to come out. I might cut my lawn this afternoon, as tomorrow is supposed to be rainy and even colder. 

I'm waiting to hear back on the inspections on the house we're selling. I think the woman was a bit freaked out when she discovered it had been flooded. Today the headline of the newspaper says we are one of the most prone places to flooding in the country!! That should be a great selling point!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

All covid restrictions for vaccinated people are lifted today.

I went to a wedding on Saturday, the ceremony was outside in tents so they could have more than 25 people. I think there was around 100 and it was 48° raining with cold winds... Every minute of it sucked... it was supposed to run for 40 minutes but they dialed it back to 25 minutes and that was way too long to be standing in the cold. The reception was indoors at least and you had to prove vaccination status to attend, almost 200 people showed up for that and I think I danced with everyone one of them lol. God I missed being around people, we stayed until 2am.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Rain got in my coffee!! Stupid rain :[


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

We have had 8.8" of rain in the last 48 hrs, and my yard drain is clogged. No rest for the wicked I guess.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have had 8.8" of rain in the last 48 hrs, and my yard drain is clogged. No rest for the wicked I guess.
> Mornin.


 is 8.8" a typo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Got my next generation started last night. Finally a chance to use the new room. 



These guys come down in a few more weeks.  Largest buds I've ever grown by a lot... from @BobBitchen


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is 8.8" a typo?


Nope, my neighbor has a weather station online that measures it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have had 8.8" of rain in the last 48 hrs, and my yard drain is clogged. No rest for the wicked I guess.
> Mornin.


It's looking like rain here, finally. I expect flash flooding when it hits. I need to get my last walk in before the deluge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my next generation started last night. Finally a chance to use the new room.
> 
> View attachment 5016448
> 
> ...


nice tomatoes you got there LG....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my next generation started last night. Finally a chance to use the new room.
> 
> View attachment 5016448
> 
> ...


Nice, congrats on the new babies. Seedlings are so cute and full of promise.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice tomatoes you got there LG....


I gotta ask, why you call marijuana tomatoes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice tomatoes you got there LG....


Thanks Budman!



curious2garden said:


> Nice, congrats on the new babies. Seedlings are so cute and full of promise.


If they only knew what was in their future. I might actually see a male for the first time, all three came out fems this time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Morning all...hope everyone had a decent weekend......

woke this morning to a muggy 74F......high today 90F

Just made a fresh pot...so if ya need a warm up...there ya go....

Been suffering from Hay Fever since saturday......cut a 3.5 acre lawn and wamo....hay fever....ugh...all saturday night into sunday and today....but all is not lost, went to walmart sunday and picked this up


4 burner gas grill......woohoo

welp i'm gonna attack this hay fever with a bean and cheese taco, and carne cusada taco....finish my coffee....and then i'm gonna hit myself with a crap load of vitamin c and zinc


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta ask, why you call marijuana tomatoes?


cause in texas you can't call it that, you do instant 5yr.....that what's messed bout this state....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hope everyone had a decent weekend......
> 
> woke this morning to a muggy 74F......high today 90F
> 
> ...


What’s the joke with tomatoes? What am I missing? Seriously?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cause in texas you can't call it that, you do instant 5yr.....that what's messed bout this state....


On the internet? Ok


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I’m so glad you had fun!


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

I was mistaken, we only got 7" in the last 36 hours, that was a total for the week. I can see blue sky.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s the joke with tomatoes? What am I missing? Seriously?


see love in texas you have to call it something else, even on the internet (sucks i know)....and since i dunno the breed or names and such.....i call it tomatoes....simply cause if you can grow a tomato....you can grow this.....and if you mix...it's called space tomatoes cause that's where it leaves you "in space"

figured if i ever get popped....i'll just call it hemp aka indica hemp, sativa hemp.....as long as i don't give it name...i'm good.....knock on wood....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass I’m so glad you had fun!


The best time! I think I still have a big goofy grin on my face.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

I just assumed, if you were busted because of tomatoes


BudmanTX said:


> see love in texas you have to call it something else, even on the internet (sucks i know)....and since i dunno the breed or names and such.....i call it tomatoes....simply cause if you can grow a tomato....you can grow this.....and if you mix...it's called space tomatoes cause that's where it leaves you "in space"
> 
> figured if i ever get popped....i'll just call it hemp aka indica hemp, sativa hemp.....as long as i don't give it name...i'm good.....knock on wood....


ooooook good luck with that


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

I don’t mean to be a smartass I just couldn’t figure it out. Never heard anyone else make up a name for weed.
Texas has low thc medical marijuana at least you’re heading the right way.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

I grew 3 hemp plants last run, glad the son decided he was going to do the trim on it, it wasn't easy from his complaints...lol. It's for him anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I just assumed, if you were busted because of tomatoes


knock on wood i've never been busted, gotten close a couple of times though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold and damp


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t mean to be a smartass I just couldn’t figure it out. Never heard anyone else make up a name for weed.
> Texas has low thc medical marijuana at least you’re heading the right way.


it's all good love......Texas is heading that way, just so slow.......Texas is trying to figure out how to regualate it, right now there are 3 to 4 destinct grower who have license to grow large amount, one place actually is bout 5miles from where i live, locked up like fort knox and they are regged to only grow low thc and high cbd stuff....only.....the cdb store are highly regulated as well...lately they've kicked out Delta8 stuff...you can't sell it at all, if you do, the state will close the doors on you......


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> knock on wood i've never been busted, gotten close a couple of times though


I got busted by the Feds along with about 20 other people for trafficking and no one got caught with even a joint of weed. Federal laws are soooo fu**ed!

But I got the charges dropped, which is no small feat....They have a conviction rate of over 99%. I didn't really win though, because I gave a lawyer a lot of money, but I didn't have to rat, and I didn't go to prison! My friends ALL ratted...almost all of them, against me. Former friends now!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it's all good love......Texas is heading that way, just so slow.......Texas is trying to figure out how to regualate it, right now there are 3 to 4 destinct grower who have license to grow large amount, one place actually is bout 5miles from where i live, locked up like fort knox and they are regged to only grow low thc and high cbd stuff....only.....the cdb store are highly regulated as well...lately they've kicked out Delta8 stuff...you can't sell it at all, if you do, the state will close the doors on you......


Yeah remember I’m in Florida, without compassionate care, just capitalism.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah remember I’m in Florida, without compassionate care, just capitalism.


yeah i remember, and that's true it is, you know my wifes neurologist doesn't even know about the compassionate care program here, when i brought it up, she looked at me like a dear in the headlight......cause my wife can qualify for it...we got an appointment tomorrow....wonder if i should ask again....hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5016490


I really try to get the fluoride out of it first


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i remember, and that's true it is, you know my wifes neurologist doesn't even know about the compassionate care program here, when i brought it up, she looked at me like a dear in the headlight......cause my wife can qualify for it...we got an appointment tomorrow....wonder if i should ask again....hmmm


Looks like there’s a bunch of qualifying conditions.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

And keeping up with the water theme


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And keeping up with the water theme View attachment 5016499


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Lunch time! I want something unhealthy and lots of it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lunch time! I want something unhealthy and lots of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Looks like there’s a bunch of qualifying conditions.


there is, just to the doctor's are up to speed on it....she can qualify in 2 to 3 areas in that program, specifically for her MS being one.......maybe it would even help with her bipolar as well........


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Sticky fingies


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sticky fingies


I'm not saying it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> there is, just to the doctor's are up to speed on it....she can qualify in 2 to 3 areas in that program, specifically for her MS being one.......maybe it would even help with her bipolar as well........


Show your doctor the leafy site it has a place on it just for doctors


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not saying it


But he really wants to lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5016500View attachment 5016501


Getting a chicken bowl. That would make a nice after lunch snack


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Where I live we are recreational and medical but are two major hospitals here will have nothing to do with medical marijuana


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

To find the pot smokers without seeing any weed lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Show your doctor the leafy site it has a place on it just for doctors


yeah i'll bring my tablet with me and try to show the doctor....the last time we went the Mrs was only allowed in.....so......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To find the pot smokers View attachment 5016510without seeing any weed lol


Aren't those cow patty dipped sticks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Aren't those cow patty dipped sticks?


Ha ha ha how are you doing today and projects anything in the works?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 5016517


Death in a cup right there


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 5016517


Where's the fruit? 

My wife is bringing me back a steak and cheese with black olives and jalapenos. No dishes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha how are you doing today and projects anything in the works?


Waiting for the pharmacy to deliver more meds. Dramamine is the only thing I want. Motion sick BS. Had to eat some pain meds. 

Need to jar the plant hanging in my tent. Then chop the one getting over ripe in the greenhouse. Most likely just keep my chair warm if all stays as is. Watch it rain blow. It's October here finally.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the fruit?
> 
> My wife is bringing me back a steak and cheese _*with black olives *_and jalapenos. No dishes


I love you!

I could have gotten mandarins or cranberries as a topping... probably would have tasted weird with teriyaki


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

okay @MICHI-CAN I'm ready for the turnover.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay @MICHI-CAN I'm ready for the turnover.


The boy left you four. Trade for some edamame. LOL. I eat that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay @MICHI-CAN I'm ready for the turnover.


 ditto on the turnovers them things look awesome


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love you!
> 
> I could have gotten mandarins or cranberries as a topping... probably would have tasted weird with teriyaki


LOL love you too! And olives, definitely love olives  

Dried cranberries might've worked. Maybe.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ditto on the turnovers them things look awesome


Too easy. Anyone can make those ones. Not as good as scratch. But identical to Arby's.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the fruit?
> 
> My wife is bringing me back a steak and cheese with black olives and jalapenos. No dishes


Here are my steak for lunch options. Alpo smells better. HMMM???????????


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The boy left you four. Trade for some edamame. LOL. I eat that.


deal they make me gassy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here are my steak for lunch options. Alpo smells better. HMMM???????????
> View attachment 5016523View attachment 5016524


Good thing your smeller is offline lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 25, 2021)

Hauled my ass out of my nest.......no plans....took off on long solo hike over countryside....beautiful day, mid 60's low humidity, azure sky. Ran on to a sale at an old farm.....caught a good buzz and rolled in. I'm not a materialistic person, as a matter of fact I lean toward minimalism.....simplify , simplify.......however, I have a weakness for "old shit" ( things I can pick up at a decent price) Lost most of family possessions, antiques, my whole record collection and shitloads more in Hurricane Agnes in 1972....yada-yada, stoned again....anyway......picked up old railroad lantern and a lantern from a coach......I think its the craftmanship which is lacking so much today with the shit that is made now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love you!
> 
> I could have gotten mandarins or cranberries as a topping... probably would have tasted weird with teriyaki


Some dried cranberries or oranges wouldn't have been amiss with teriyaki.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Some dried cranberries or oranges wouldn't have been amiss with teriyaki.


Wait a second, are you recommending fruit?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait a second, are you recommending fruit?


Now you're hesitating. Considering going with a less sugary option. Her reverse psychology is working .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait a second, are you recommending fruit?


No, I’m saying it wouldn’t taste weird, recommending fruit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now you're hesitating. Considering going with a less sugary option. Her reverse psychology is working .


lol na I would have had a banana or some melon but I'm full on rice. 



curious2garden said:


> No, I’m saying it wouldn’t taste weird, recommending fruit


Did fruit do something bad to you?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did fruit do something bad to you?


I am getting courtroom vibes here. "Show us on the doll where the melons hurt you."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here are my steak for lunch options. Alpo smells better. HMMM???????????
> View attachment 5016523View attachment 5016524


Have you ever tried a dog treat on a dare? I tasted beggin strips, totally disappointed, tasted like compressed sawdust with a hint of bacon. 1 star.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Chili mangoes, nirvana


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever tried a dog treat on a dare? I tasted beggin strips, totally disappointed, tasted like compressed sawdust with a hint of bacon. 1 star.


Yes, I'll eat a dog biscuit every once in awhile; the look on Sal's face is priceless


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 25, 2021)

Cut my hair, watched 4 inch curls fall to the ground. I can see my ears! Did the bangs, only two inches there. Yeah, feels good.
Now I need a flowbee


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, I'll eat a dog biscuit every once in awhile; the look on Sal's face is priceless





Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever tried a dog treat on a dare? I tasted beggin strips, totally disappointed, tasted like compressed sawdust with a hint of bacon. 1 star.


Guys... 
I
But why?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, I'll eat a dog biscuit every once in awhile; the look on Sal's face is priceless


Did you eat one before sharing with him?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys...
> I
> But why?


You haven't sampled any of your dog's food?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you eat one before sharing with him?


yeah. Some of the biscuits are actually pretty good. Those weird jerky treats like your Beggin Strips are fer shit, even Sal won't eat those. When he sees me eat the kind he likes there is this momentary look of amazement then kinda hurt feelings "But those are mine". Then he gets a few and some pets and he's happy again


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't sampled any of your dog's food?


I mean the treats they get smell like butts. and their kibble smells like fishy butts. I am sure I have done so while high and not remembering, but not while in control of my faculties...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah. Some of the biscuits are actually pretty good. Those weird jerky treats like your Beggin Strips are fer shit, even Sal won't eat those. When he sees me eat the kind he likes there is this momentary look of amazement then kinda hurt feelings "But those are mine". Then he gets a few and some pets and he's happy again


Picturing Sal looking at you with his head cocked to the side like Shepherds do. My dog's favourite treat is dehydrated cod skins. I'm not trying those lol, just opening the bag is enough to make my stomach muscles go tight. Probably why his breath smells like ass. 



Rsawr said:


> I mean the treats they get smell like butts. and their kibble smells like fishy butts. I am sure I have done so while high and not remembering, but not while in control of my faculties...


Well now you have an assignment for the evening. Bon appetit.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now you have an assignment for the evening. Bon appetit.


You want me to lick batteries and eat dog food... What did I do to you? I thought we were friends. 

I offered you PIZZA!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You want me to lick batteries and eat dog food... What did I do to you? I thought we were friends.
> 
> I offered you PIZZA!


Well when you put it like that I sound terrible.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Picturing Sal looking at you with his head cocked to the side like Shepherds do. My dog's favourite treat is dehydrated cod skins. I'm not trying those lol, just opening the bag is enough to make my stomach muscles go tight. Probably why his breath smells like ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you have an assignment for the evening. Bon appetit.


Sal's favorite treats are salmon jerky and turkey jerky; I won't eat those, I stick to the dry crunchy biscuits. I wonder why they don't have something similar for people; think of the concept "meat crackers/cookies".


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sal's favorite treats are salmon jerky and turkey jerky; I won't eat those, I stick to the dry crunchy biscuits. I wonder why they don't have something similar for people; think of the concept "meat crackers/cookies".


Chicken (in a) Biskit?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chicken (in a) Biskit?


Naw those are just flavored and chemically; dog biscuits have dried powdered meat in them


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Naw those are just flavored and chemically; dog biscuits have dried powdered meat in them


pemmican?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever tried a dog treat on a dare? I tasted beggin strips, totally disappointed, tasted like compressed sawdust with a hint of bacon. 1 star.


Can't say I have. Although some meat snacks should be dog treats instead of people treats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sal's favorite treats are salmon jerky and turkey jerky; I won't eat those, I stick to the dry crunchy biscuits. I wonder why they don't have something similar for people; think of the concept "meat crackers/cookies".


Oreo meat cookies Yum! My dog goes absolutely apeshit for real turkey jerky... like put it on the floor 'cause you're gonna get bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chicken (in a) Biskit?


Oh that's a real thing! Never seen that at the grocery store.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh that's a real thing! Never seen that at the grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 5016629


They look like this here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> pemmican?


Thats like oily jerky, it's good but I'm meaning dry crunchy cookie like stuff


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats like oily jerky, it's good but I'm meaning dry crunchy cookie like stuff


What about those whole foods chicken chips? . or do you REQUIRE carbs?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats like oily jerky, it's good but I'm meaning dry crunchy cookie like stuff


Should try my wife's grilled burgers. She is not allowed to touch my grill any longer. Something between your dry crunchy cookie and a charcoal briquette. 
And the Asian markets have all kinds of dried and pressed animal proteins to try. The dried shrimp with chili blocks are interestingly disgusting.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5016500View attachment 5016501


Those are my favorite and you can't find them at many stores anymore...Once in a great while I come across them. Cherry and blueberry...Damn they look good!! I'm gonna have to live vicariously through you dude!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean the treats they get *smell like butts. and their kibble smells like fishy butts*. I am sure I have done so while high and not remembering, but not while in control of my faculties...





Laughing Grass said:


> Picturing Sal looking at you with his head cocked to the side like Shepherds do. My dog's favourite treat is dehydrated cod skins. I'm not trying those lol, just opening the bag is enough to make my stomach muscles go tight. *Probably why his breath smells like ass.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you have an assignment for the evening. Bon appetit.


They eat ass..........maybe that's why......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those are my favorite and you can't find them at many stores anymore...Once in a great while I come across them. Cherry and blueberry...Damn they look good!! I'm gonna have to live vicariously through you dude!!


Target sells them here


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What about those whole foods chicken chips? . or do you REQUIRE carbs?


Never been to Whole Foods, don't know what they have


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those are my favorite and you can't find them at many stores anymore...Once in a great while I come across them. Cherry and blueberry...Damn they look good!! I'm gonna have to live vicariously through you dude!!


A box of frozen puff pastry, can of pie filling, 1 egg, 1 1/2 cups powered sugar, 2 Tbsp milk or cream, 1 tsp of vanilla, 1 Tsp water, pinch of salt and granulated sugar to sprinkle on top. Too easy. Just must be fairly quick getting them folded.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Never been to Whole Foods, don't know what they have


It's like a snacking chicken chip. They are okay but a little bland. Probably like dog food actually...

The salt and vinegar flavor was the best.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol na I would have had a banana or some melon but I'm full on rice.
> 
> 
> 
> Did fruit do something bad to you?


Talk to my hips and my A1C


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You want me to lick batteries and eat dog food... What did I do to you? I thought we were friends.
> 
> I offered you PIZZA!


with pineapple?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

I need coffee


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

My internet is working again...lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> My internet is working again...lol.


what the neighbor finally paid his bill he he he


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> what the neighbor finally paid his bill he he he


They passworded it...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> They passworded it...


How dare them lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Target sells them here


That gives me a reason to go to Target! I think I found the Pillsbury turnovers at WalMart maybe....checking....Oh look at these nasty looking things 






But yes, it was Walmart





__





Robot or human?






www.walmart.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

AND then?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> AND thenView attachment 5016797?


I believe you mean that the other way.?? What do I know? The first almost dried test run. Not too shabby.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I believe you mean that the other way.?? What do I know? The first almost dried test run. Not too shabby.
> View attachment 5016802


However it goes as long as it goes looking good as always good evening


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I believe you mean that the other way.?? What do I know? The first almost dried test run. Not too shabby.
> View attachment 5016802


That looks spoiled. Let me send you my address for proper disposal! For safety sake!!

Frosty as f***! Is that outdoor? Very nice. What strain? Press it ALL ... I jest!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> However it goes as long as it goes looking good as always good evening


It is good evening. Perspectives. The dirt and some generous donors of seeds. 

Just pulled plants indoors. 36 tonight. 7 foot lemon tree hurt me. LOL. Smoke more. 


manfredo said:


> That looks spoiled. Let me send you my address for proper disposal! For safety sake!!
> 
> Frosty as f***! Is that outdoor? Very nice. What strain? Press it ALL ... I jest!


You may want to grab the one still growing. Way more spoiled. It is Space Monkey. 
Here is the bud I posted above without the flash. I have enough to share. And it is perfect RH to press. I'm not perfect for doing it. GRRR.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is good evening. Perspectives. The dirt and some generous donors of seeds.
> 
> Just pulled plants indoors. 36 tonight. 7 foot lemon tree hurt me. LOL. Smoke more.
> 
> ...


Ok lets do this


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is good evening. Perspectives. The dirt and some generous donors of seeds.
> 
> Just pulled plants indoors. 36 tonight. 7 foot lemon tree hurt me. LOL. Smoke more.
> 
> ...


Put your boy to work!! 

I'm just digging through my seed collection...I need something new.

I timed it about right though...I didn't grow this summer, and my stash is running low. Should have a new small crop around Dec. 1...But it's not as nice looking as @Laughing Grass 's current grow. I'm getting bored with my current fav's and need something new and spectacular..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

It was on sale


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

@Rsawr I work for pot he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Put your boy to work!!
> 
> I'm just digging through my seed collection...I need something new.
> 
> I timed it about right though...I didn't grow this summer, and my stash is running low. Should have a new small crop around Dec. 1...But it's not as nice looking as @Laughing Grass 's current grow. I'm getting bored with my current fav's and need something new and spectacular..


Any traits you're looking forward to finding from a seed?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Put your boy to work!!
> 
> I'm just digging through my seed collection...I need something new.
> 
> I timed it about right though...I didn't grow this summer, and my stash is running low. Should have a new small crop around Dec. 1...But it's not as nice looking as @Laughing Grass 's current grow. I'm getting bored with my current fav's and need something new and spectacular..


@Laughing Grass has some nice girls. I agree. I'll be at or close to the legal limits. I have to stop growing outside. Miss growing pretty, clean and fancy girls indoors. I've had monkeys on my back for 6 or 7 grows. I need a change also.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was on sale View attachment 5016811


Any good?


I'm not sure what going on here, but we have a new store selling bud, carts, gummies, and they have shatter on the menu but currently sold out of that. My buddy went there and bought a few things. BUT they are not supposed to be selling bud for about another year here in NY I just read in the paper....Not sure who is right, but this dude is selling. My buddy said he had the Rasta music blaring, and only 4-5 strains of bud, 2 flavors of carts....I just hope it grows! and it will.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Any good?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what going on here, but we have a new store selling bud, carts, gummies, and they have shatter on the menu but currently sold out of that. My buddy went there and bought a few things. BUT they are not supposed to be selling bud for about another year here in NY I just read in the paper....Not sure who is right, but this dude is selling. My buddy said he had the Rasta music blaring, and only 4-5 strains of bud, 2 flavors of carts....I just hope it grows! and it will.


For a oil change it isn't bad I think they got it for 50 dollars it blows my mind that New York has went legal


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Any traits you're looking forward to finding from a seed?


Flower time less than 10 weeks, fat dense buds, over 20% THC, and sticky flavorful strains. 

Katsu are probably my favs right now, but just getting bored with gthem.

I use to grow a THC Bomb that was great, and I have been wanting to try growing a frosty wedding cake strain.

Sticky , stony, and flavorful


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Flower time less than 10 weeks, fat dense buds, over 20% THC, and sticky flavorful strains.
> 
> Katsu are probably my favs right now, but just getting bored with gthem.
> 
> ...


I am doing bubba's sis right now. Excited to taste it. I really love schromba, and they have similar genetics.
I love the cake cross I am growing now. One has a pretty pink happening. Are you looking at a particular breeder's strain?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am doing bubba's sis right now. Excited to taste it. I really love schromba, and they have similar genetics.
> I love the cake cross I am growing now. One has a pretty pink happening. Are you looking at a particular breeder's strain?


No, no particular breeder. I'll be curious to see how your Bubba sis turns out. It should be good.

A nice sour diesel cross would be good too...maybe this





__





Sour Bubba | Katsu Bluebird






katsubluebird.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh I can not wait until I get to grow my Panama red my only issue is that they are not feminized


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh I can not wait until I get to grow my Panama red my only issue is that they are not feminized


 Drop extras. That game is fun. I got 2/12 last drop.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Drop extras. That game is fun. I got 2/12 last drop.


But that extra will cut into my cloning itchiness that I get


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But that extra I'll cut you into my cloning itchiness that I get


If you get an above average Red?? Maybe. I drop fems indoors. Outdoors I got room to play. And I can clone well. TY. 

Wish I could toss you some of this. Going in for the third time. I can smell chocolate, dark coffee and skunk. MMMMM, good. Wish I could taste it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

And to be honest I'm gun shy little fucking bugs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to be honest I'm gun shy little fucking bugs


Prevention is all. Outdoors is a bit more concern and work. But you are outside.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to be honest I'm gun shy little fucking bugs


And then to be brutally honest I can blame the bugs but in the end it is on me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Prevention is all. Outdoors is a bit more concern and work. But you are outside.


Nope indoor and I fucked up and tried to take them in and out would not recommend and will not happen again lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope indoor and I fucked up and tried to take them in and out would not recommend and will not happen again lol


I know. I do in and out here with other plants. Fungus gnats are about all I ever see. And they are a joke. Still it is here. Not your crook in the river.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope indoor and I fucked up and tried to take them in and out would not recommend and will not happen again lol


Yes, I learned that one the hard way....That's a big no no. I's really not even good to go around you indoor plants after doing yard work, walking in the woods, etc. 

I "had" to get up and vape a bowl. And have a glass of milk and a couple oreos


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Flower time less than 10 weeks, fat dense buds, over 20% THC, and sticky flavorful strains.
> 
> Katsu are probably my favs right now, but just getting bored with gthem.
> 
> ...


Black Triangle, give it a run my it’s my favourite indica strain.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Black Triangle, give it a run my it’s my favourite indica strain.


Looks like a good one. Any recommendation where to get it, in the US?

OK, lets see if this sleep thing can happen now


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 26, 2021)

Coffee and Mimosa kief, side of toast...

Rest of the day forecast in the 50's.
I'll take a look at the sea later today, it should be rolling.

Hours of Rain - 16
Cloud Cover - 100%
Wind - ESE 25 mph
Wind Gusts - 46 mph


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Morning






Lots of rain. Lots of work to do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

National Pumpkin Day btw boo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5016914


Good morning Jeff


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Are those robin eggs? Have a light blue look to them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t work too hard brother.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning Jeff


cold cold


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5016917cold cold


Yikes
74 and spitting rain. Doesn’t matter all I have to do is go to the vet. Cannabis Cat aka cc is still not well, she needs her dabs too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yikes
> 74 and spitting rain. Doesn’t matter all I have to do is go to the vet. Cannabis Cat aka cc is still not well, she needs her dabs too.


I wrote a response looked at it and nope nope that don't sound good lol so we will say take care of the kitty's needs he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I wrote a response looked at it and nope nope that don't sound good lol so we will say take care of the kitty's needs he he he


If she smells pot smoke, she’ll hunt it down!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If she smells pot smoke, she’ll hunt it down!


Problematic but sounds like a very cool cat lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

I thought the Facebook whistleblower Francis Haugen, was hot when she came out.
When she started speaking, I decided I’m in love with her brain!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Problematic but sounds like a very cool cat lol


I should say pot smoke.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I should say pot smoke.


 does she do the catnip


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> does she do the catnip


Oh yeah, all three cats LOVE it I love to watch it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t work too hard brother.


Ding dong


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Ease Vaginal Oil | Cannabis Topical


Ease is not a lubricant, and it’s not just an oil – it’s what should be considered as an important step in vaginal care.




www.muvfl.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yikes
> 74 and spitting rain. Doesn’t matter all I have to do is go to the vet. Cannabis Cat aka cc is still not well, she needs her dabs too.


Hope the vet gets her all fixed up. So sorry hun.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hope the vet gets her all fixed up. So sorry hun.


You know she’s my baby. This will be the third med for her. May have the cath the cat.

How’s your day?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Any of you ever play paintball? I was invited to go do it Saturday morning. Looks hella fun, they give you coveralls and a full face mask.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Seven up this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any of you ever play paintball? I was invited to go do it Saturday morning. Looks hella fun, they give you coveralls and a full face mask.


Yeah! Do it. Its rad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! Do it. Its rad


Does it hurt that much when you're shot? There's a couple people going that I would LOVE to shoot!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it hurt that much when you're shot? There's a couple people going that I would LOVE to shoot!


Yes lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it hurt that much when you're shot? There's a couple people going that I would LOVE to shoot!


I got shot in the hand in a way that embedded the gel coating and they had to stop to peel it out. My teammate point blanked me in the hand by accident, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes lol





Rsawr said:


> I got shot in the hand in a way that embedded the gel coating and they had to stop to peel it out. My teammate point blanked me in the hand by accident, lol


Okay maybe not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got shot in the hand in a way that embedded the gel coating and they had to stop to peel it out. My teammate point blanked me in the hand by accident, lol


Did you need stitches or anything like that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it hurt that much when you're shot? There's a couple people going that I would LOVE to shoot!


Yes it can sting a bit lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it hurt that much when you're shot? There's a couple people going that I would LOVE to shoot!


Just rock salt your shotgun .If point isn’t received by other party after just up grade ,happy message sending !


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you need stitches or anything like that?


Nope, it was shallow. They let me keep playing after I assured them I was fine.
It's really not that bad compared to how silly and fun it is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, it was shallow. They let me keep playing after I assured them I was fine.
> It's really not that bad compared to how silly and fun it is!


Hard core!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes yes I think I will


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2021)

Woke up w/the decision firmly implanted from what ever craziness happens when get levels and levels of down deep deep restful sleep .

im going full on Christmas this year .I think my soul needs it .






Full on Joy ,startiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing NOW


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Woke up w/the decision firmly implanted from what ever craziness happens when get levels and levels of down deep deep restful sleep .
> 
> im going full on Christmas this year .I think my soul needs it .
> 
> ...


It's not even halloween yet.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2021)

You can have Halloween & Thanksgiving this year .I’m going FULL ON Christmas fn JOY


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any of you ever play paintball? I was invited to go do it Saturday morning. Looks hella fun, they give you coveralls and a full face mask.


Do it! Wear soft baggy clothes.......it's almost cheating lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If she smells pot smoke, she’ll hunt it down!


me too!! That's how I found you all !!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you need stitches or anything like that?


Go and no stitches


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Woke up w/the decision firmly implanted from what ever craziness happens when get levels and levels of down deep deep restful sleep .
> 
> im going full on Christmas this year .I think my soul needs it .
> 
> ...


Great you're balancing the universe from my scale back! thank you


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2021)

I got you teammate you have skills I value . Ill carry the joy workload, I’m over due !


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 26, 2021)

I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


Hope you start feeling better soon man


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


We were worried about you! And you do know you can still see a doctor, even with a DNR...I have one and I see doctors regularly!!

I'm no doctor but I would try and drink loads of water to flush your system....Sounds to me like maybe some mold or pesticides in those dabs...both of which can make you sick for a long while. 

Hang in there and hope you feel much better!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


get better buddy......we'll see ya soon...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


Feel better soon damnit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it! Wear soft baggy clothes.......it's almost cheating lol





curious2garden said:


> Go and no stitches


I'm going to go and watch the first one and see how it goes. On their page the also recommend a neck gator and gloves. You get this face mask with your rental. My partner went full nope on me, didn't even humor the idea and it's her coworkers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Morning everyone.......

now if i can kick the hay fever that would be wonderful.......hay fever and copd is not a good combo i'll tell ya

woke up this morning to a humid 74F........high today 89F.....we go a cool front coming tonight, maybe to take this stuff out of the air.....

Coffee is up.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to go and watch the first one and see how it goes. On their page the also recommend a neck gator and gloves. You get this face mask with your rental. My partner went full nope on me, didn't even humor the idea and it's her coworkers.
> 
> View attachment 5016956


get the strange feeling someone is going paint balling......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m alive but still not feeling the best . Sweating , headache , gut ache with diarrhea . I’ve have a dnr order so no doctor for me and I’m good with that. My luck I’ll be back soon to RIU as this is the first time being sick in over 10yrs .


A DNR doesn't stop you from seeking comfort care. Please go see a doctor. They can make you feel better. If you have any of that dab material left please take it with you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to go and watch the first one and see how it goes. On their page the also recommend a neck gator and gloves. You get this face mask with your rental. My partner went full nope on me, didn't even humor the idea and it's her coworkers.
> 
> View attachment 5016956


Damn, I'd be there in a heartbeat. As long as your face and eyes are protected you'll be fine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling someone is going paint balling......


I just wanna wear the badass mask 

There's a guy going who for some reason brings out the competitive spirit in me. Everything is a competition with this guy and I can't help but get sucked in. It would be awesome if I could shoot him and not get shot myself just to have that over him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, I'd be there in a heartbeat. As long as your face and eyes are protected you'll be fine.


Another activity for our RIU get together.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just wanna wear the badass mask
> 
> There's a guy going who for some reason brings out the competitive spirit in me. Everything is a competition with this guy and I can't help but get sucked in. It would be awesome if I could shoot him and not get shot myself just to have that over him.


nothing wrong with that....i've been, it was rather fun....especially meeting my step-son for the first time.....he owned the field we played on, before he joined the army....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Jail time


Laughing Grass said:


> Another activity for our RIU get together.


We all wear all white, right? Keep the tie dye as a memory?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another activity for our RIU get together.


Just up the street from Disneyland they have a Paintball park that hosts Decay of Nations.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Jail time
> 
> We all wear all white, right? Keep the tie dye as a memory?


I'll be the one in black, Magenta hair, all black clothes, you can't miss me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Scraping car windows I need more


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll be the one in black, Magenta hair, all black clothes, you can't miss me


I don't want to be against you. Can't it be gals vs guys? We'd slaughter em


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just up the street from Disneyland they have a Paintball park that hosts Decay of Nations.


Outdoors looks way better. The place here is indoors and it looks dark. Might have to bend their no drugs rule. 








Rsawr said:


> Jail time
> 
> We all wear all white, right? Keep the tie dye as a memory?


I'm picturing us all sitting around having drinks afterwards covered in welts.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't want to be against you. Can't it be gals vs guys? We'd slaughter em


Whatever team @Singlemalt is on will slaughter whoever. He'll be out f'n mining and booby trapping the place in advance.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Outdoors looks way better. The place here is indoors and it looks dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be drinking before hand. Carry a flask. Don't get sloppy drunk just enough for false courage, plus it numbs your skin at the right dose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Woods courses are fun but I was seriously into speedball in my early 20's still have a bunch of markers up in the shop.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't want to be against you. Can't it be gals vs guys? We'd slaughter em


Mmm not so


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5016968
> 
> Mornin.


Is that the paintball accuracy award? LOL where's the silver oak leaf?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd be drinking before hand. Carry a flask. Don't get sloppy drunk just enough for false courage, plus it numbs your skin at the right dose.





curious2garden said:


> I'll be the one in black, Magenta hair, all black clothes, you can't miss me


A drunk ninja with magenta hair!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm not so


What, you wanna be on my team too? I guess that's fine. Keep up!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5016968
> 
> Mornin.


morning, nice marksmen......yours i'm guessing


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5016968
> 
> Mornin.


Someone, who shall remain nameless, gave me bad intel. Here's why


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that the paintball accuracy award? LOL where's the silver oak leaf?


I shot a dragonfly out of the sky, one shot drinking with someone that was talking shit....I don't miss


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A drunk ninja with magenta hair!


Absolutely, who wants to be on the drunk ninja team? @neosapien


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I don't want to be against you. Can't it be gals vs guys? We'd slaughter em


With all these military guys? We're dead.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that the paintball accuracy award? LOL where's the silver oak leaf?


USAF small arms expert ribbon, this guy earned one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all these military guys? We're dead.


Talking shit and cockyness is what separates the amateurs from the pros......you'll be fine


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all these military guys? We're dead.


Nah you'd be fine with my DH. He's a fabulous mechanic and a really shitty shot. Sometimes I think I'd be safer if I held the targets.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Scraping car windows I need moreView attachment 5016967


OMG I just realized you meant you were going out. I was trying to figure out how car windows figured into reclaim and I'm not even impaired, yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all these military guys? We're dead.


No no no, that's where the friendly fire accidents come into play. It's all strategy and shit talk my dear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No no no, that's where the friendly fire accidents come into play. It's all strategy and shit talk my dear.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all these military guys? We're dead.


i'm not military......i will have to say...i am a pretty good shot though...step son found that out real quick


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all these military guys? We're dead.


No, they wouldn't shoot you, so if I stand behind you and scope em, we win...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

these are real fun on a field.......little bit of wire.....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2021)

Feels like now is a good time .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, they wouldn't shoot you, so if I stand behind you and scope em, we win...


So I'm a human shield?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely, who wants to be on the drunk ninja team? @neosapien


I'm in, but @Rsawr can't stand behind me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I'm a human shield?


You're pretty small for a shield. If I were choosing human shields I'd be looking at @GreatwhiteNorth class.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in, but @Rsawr can't stand behind me.


If I am drunk you better believe I am in front, baby!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I'm a human shield?


You've been really mean to her lately......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're pretty small for a shield. If I were choosing human shields I'd be looking at @GreatwhiteNorth class.


He's got to be part of team drunk ninja... he shoots things all the time. @raratt is over six feet and 200lbs, we've got our tanks covered.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's got to be part of team drunk ninja... he shoots things all the time. @raratt is over six feet and 200lbs, we've got our tanks covered.


Great, I'm a Drunk Tank now.
Pew - Pew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You've been really mean to her lately......


What's a little tongue tingle and dog food between friends.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 200lbs


225 last I checked. I'm not as tall as I used to be.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Great, I'm a Drunk Tank now.
> Pew - Pew


You're the silver fox tank.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Great, I'm a Drunk Tank now.
> Pew - Pew


We work with what we got!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> 225 last I checked. I'm not as tall as I used to be.


Even better! You have to wear your cowboy hat and slicker. 

I've got this all pictured out in my head.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even better! You have to wear your cowboy hat and slicker.
> 
> I've got this all pictured out in my head.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5016983


Who's who in that pic without insulting anyone?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's who in that pic *without insulting anyone*?


Ha ha, I've not smoked yet!! If you'd waited just a little longer I'd have bit  I'm the fat, black, jaded, ninja penguin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ha ha, I've not smoked yet!! If you'd waited just a little longer I'd have bit  I'm the fat, black, jaded, ninja penguin.


With the magenta hair I would have guessed Jessie.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With the magenta hair I would have guessed Jessie.


Ninja costume


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm figuring Forky for Paul Drake. She could use the replaceable arms and she definitely has spork genetics.


I see you as Bo Peep


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

A french dip and fries today. Oh man this chair is getting way too comfy


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever team @Singlemalt is on will slaughter whoever. He'll be out f'n mining and booby trapping the place in advance.


Moi???


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Moi???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm figuring Forky for Paul Drake. She could use the replaceable arms and she definitely has spork genetics.
> View attachment 5016996
> 
> I see you as Bo Peep
> View attachment 5016994


Not a lot of badass characters to choose from in Toy Story.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5016983


I’m the lamp on the bedside table


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

It smells like garlic and cherries. Trim jail sucks. :[


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It smells like garlic and cherries. Trim jail sucks. :[


That sounds like an odd combination of terp's.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sounds like an odd combination of terp's.


It is the same plant. :[


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It is the same plant. :[


Weird.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weird.


I know, I am worried about my future, lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

Well I just got an education...Gladly before i spent any $$$$

The new "weed" store in town sells Delta 8 THC products....That's how they are able to sell now. Delta 8 THC is derived from hemp  

My buddy paid $45 for an eighth ounce of hemp buds  No wonder he said it sucked!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

Why you’re suddenly hearing about delta-8 THC


Delta-8 THC is exploding in popularity, but the fad may be short-lived for the same reason: there's a strange legal loophole going on.




www.popsci.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I just got an education...Gladly before i spent any $$$$
> 
> The new "weed" store in town sells Delta 8 THC products....That's how they are able to sell now. Delta 8 THC is derived from hemp
> 
> My buddy paid $45 for an eighth ounce of hemp buds  No wonder he said it sucked!!


I get more from CBD then delta 8.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know, I am worried about my future, lol


Hopefully it cures to a better taste.


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully it cures to a better taste.


Let us hope.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm tired.....time for a drink and a smoke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> Let us hope.
> 
> View attachment 5017172


I think she has rules against smoking dick... Even cheesy ones


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think she has rules against smoking dick... Even cheesy ones


Reminds me of a joke.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Reminds me of a joke.


And?? I refrained from the burning of spotted dick with curds. Please? Do tell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5017174











How to Find the Value of a Buffalo Nickel With No Date


Buffalo nickels without a date on it presents an interesting challenge. Discover how to determine the value of the coin if the date has worn off.




www.thesprucecrafts.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

OK, A guy went to his Dr and told him his dick is orange.
Dr asked "Does your girlfriend have any problems?"
"I don't have a girlfriend"
"Have you been with someone recently?"
"No, I haven't gone out in awhile"
"What do you do on the weekends then?"
"I just sit at home, watch porn, and eat Cheeto's"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK, A guy went to his Dr and told him his dick is orange.
> Dr asked "Does your girlfriend have any problems?"
> "I don't have a girlfriend"
> "Have you been with someone recently?"
> ...


I know that one. 
And my friend said to avoid the jalapeno ones. It really scared him. Turned orange and burned. LMAO. TY.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

well that was interesting........had a wonderful conversation with the neurologist....the Mrs is ok, but her MS is progressing.....it's slow though which is a good thing......so like we talk about the cannabis thing for her as well....she said she couldn't find anything on it.....well missy glad i did you work for you....made her a copy of the compassion program that's in the texas, and also gave her a printed copy of leafy where it shows for Dr's....man her eye lite up...so this could be a good thing cause she told us she'll look into it for the MS....i asked for me as well....cause i have to deal with the Mrs's.....the dr just laughed.....hey i tried...at least she might get it.....we'll see....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5017174


Find that in your basement?

How's the project progressing?

I am pumping my basement today....I was just outdoors in the rain changing the direction of a rain gutter extension. I have water coming in the one corner...weird!

I really need to break down and put new perimeter drainage in....I was hoping I could make it til next summer, but maybe not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5017174





lokie said:


> View attachment 5017175
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was hash or some concentrate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Find that in your basement?
> 
> How's the project progressing?
> 
> ...


When do you rest?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was hash or some concentrate.


I did too, until the post that followed it. 

Here's todays blunder. I had to go drop off my hearing aids for a repair. I came out, walked up to my car, opened the door, and German Shepherd about ripped my head off. It wasn't my car!!  Luckily I didn't get the door open and there was a human in the car, apparently waiting for his better half in the doctors.....He gave me the nastiest look, and I just gave him a big wave and smile and got in my car, parked 15' away...Oops.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

what time is it


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5017250what time is it


Time to resume the TPK I was in the middle of 2 weeks ago??!

Oh, also


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5017250what time is it


Coffee and dab time!! You just remined me the press is on!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that was interesting........had a wonderful conversation with the neurologist....the Mrs is ok, but her MS is progressing.....it's slow though which is a good thing......so like we talk about the cannabis thing for her as well....she said she couldn't find anything on it.....well missy glad i did you work for you....made her a copy of the compassion program that's in the texas, and also gave her a printed copy of leafy where it shows for Dr's....man her eye lite up...so this could be a good thing cause she told us she'll look into it for the MS....i asked for me as well....cause i have to deal with the Mrs's.....the dr just laughed.....hey i tried...at least she might get it.....we'll see....


That is awesome to here the best of luck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that was interesting........had a wonderful conversation with the neurologist....the Mrs is ok, but her MS is progressing.....it's slow though which is a good thing......so like we talk about the cannabis thing for her as well....she said she couldn't find anything on it.....well missy glad i did you work for you....made her a copy of the compassion program that's in the texas, and also gave her a printed copy of leafy where it shows for Dr's....man her eye lite up...so this could be a good thing cause she told us she'll look into it for the MS....i asked for me as well....cause i have to deal with the Mrs's.....the dr just laughed.....hey i tried...at least she might get it.....we'll see....


Would that allow you to grow on her behalf or does that give her access to dispensaries?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did too, until the post that followed it.
> 
> Here's todays blunder. I had to go drop off my hearing aids for a repair. I came out, walked up to my car, opened the door, and German Shepherd about ripped my head off. It wasn't my car!!  Luckily I didn't get the door open and there was a human in the car, apparently waiting for his better half in the doctors.....He gave me the nastiest look, and I just gave him a big wave and smile and got in my car, parked 15' away...Oops.


Lol I've done that a few times myself. Tried to get in the back of some dudes car that I thought was my uber once. 

Smile and wave.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5017175
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta check that out.



manfredo said:


> Find that in your basement?
> 
> How's the project progressing?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was in the corner of the cistern that's being taken out. The project is coming along. I'll send you some pics. The company is nation wide.....pretty neat what they do.

Almost dab time for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Talk to my hips and my A1C


I blame my parents. 



> Don't forget fresh fruit, the foundation of dessert here. While you could easily buy the traditional baklava or loukomadies (Greek doughnuts) at most tourist-based restaurants, that's not what the locals eat every day. At a restaurant one night, I saw a family order a fruit platter topped with watermelon as a birthday cake











A glorious way of eating in Greece


A CNN writer went to explore the real-life Mediterranean diet -- an award-winning style of healthy eating she had been covering for years as a health journalist -- in Greece.




www.cnn.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

A question to all. Anyone use a bowl trimmer? 16" or bigger. This hand stuff is work and a huge mess as I jar. Curious if worth the money. I love the sugar I have. Leaves hide the diamonds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A question to all. Anyone use a bowl trimmer? 16" or bigger. This hand stuff is work and a huge mess as I jar. Curious if worth the money. I love the sugar I have. Leaves hide the diamonds.


@DarkWeb has one, I don’t think he’s used it yet


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb has one, I don’t think he’s used it yet


TY.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A question to all. Anyone use a bowl trimmer? 16" or bigger. This hand stuff is work and a huge mess as I jar. Curious if worth the money. I love the sugar I have. Leaves hide the diamonds.


i got one, used it once, saw that it knocks 99% of the trichs off the buds and leaves them coating the bowl...and stuck it in the closet, guess i can use the bowl for fruit or something, the rest is horseshit...although it did trim the buds pretty well, not quite as good as hand trimming, but entirely acceptable, from that stand point, but from the no frost left on the buds standpoint, it's shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A question to all. Anyone use a bowl trimmer? 16" or bigger. This hand stuff is work and a huge mess as I jar. Curious if worth the money. I love the sugar I have. Leaves hide the diamonds.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GGQYXS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1
this one, maybe others are better, but this is a trich bouncin bitch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got one, used it once, saw that it knocks 99% of the trichs off the buds and leaves them coating the bowl...and stuck it in the closet, guess i can use the bowl for fruit or something, the rest is horseshit...although it did trim the buds pretty well, not quite as good as hand trimming, but entirely acceptable, from that stand point, but from the no frost left on the buds standpoint, it's shit


Afraid of that. I'm assuming that was dry hung then trimmed??? I guess it is back to the Kush strains. I cry trimming my sugar leaves. All those precious...my precious......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Afraid of that. I'm assuming that was dry hung then trimmed??? I guess it is back to the Kush strains. I cry trimming my sugar leaves. All those precious...my precious......


i tried it both ways, wet and dry, did about the same to both, seemed to get slightly better results wet trimming, but still unacceptable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GGQYXS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1
> this one, maybe others are better, but this is a trich bouncin bitch


$293 CAD 






iPower 16" Leaf Bowl Trimmer Machine Twisted Spin Cut for Plant Bud 6.5" Gardening Hand Pruner Titanium Coated Curved, Blue, Precision Trimming Scissors Included : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from iPower at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah, haven't used it yet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, haven't used it yet.







__





Amazon.com : iPower 16" Bud Leaf Bowl Trimmer Machine Twisted Spin Cut with Upgraded Gears and 5-Gallon 4-Pack Bubble Bag Herbal Ice Hash Essence Extractor, 5x4, Orange Hand Pruner Included : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : iPower 16" Bud Leaf Bowl Trimmer Machine Twisted Spin Cut with Upgraded Gears and 5-Gallon 4-Pack Bubble Bag Herbal Ice Hash Essence Extractor, 5x4, Orange Hand Pruner Included : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When do you rest?
> 
> View attachment 5017229


I want a donut donuts now!

Just had a cup of coffee...It would have been so much better with a jelly donut...and a glazed....Got to have one of each.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I want a donut donuts now!
> 
> Just had a cup of coffee...It would have been so much better with a jelly donut...and a glazed....Got to have one of each.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I want a donut donuts now!
> 
> Just had a cup of coffee...It would have been so much better with a jelly donut...and a glazed....Got to have one of each.


I'm in. Chocolate dip for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

11 for 11


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in. Chocolate dip for me.


Brought back "Les Diaboliques" "Dip Me in Chocolate". Google that. Aunt of sorts brought all "kinds" of fun to the parties.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Brought back "Les Diaboliques" "Dip Me in Chocolate". Google that. Aunt of sorts brought all kids of fun to the parties.


first image result


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> first image result
> 
> View attachment 5017339


Find a video. Just good humor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Find a video. Just good humor.


Gonna be hard to top that picture


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Okay.. I'm smoking. And a bud to any in reach.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome to here the best of luck


Thanks man, gonna need it...especially for this process...at the present time 90/10 shot....maybe the Dr will actually do some research with what I have giving her...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would that allow you to grow on her behalf or does that give her access to dispensaries?


No growing (yeah right  ) still totally illegal, and we don't have dispensaries yet, we do have shops, but they are highly regulated, guess I will just keep doing my do....

All hail space tomatoes


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2021)

I just found myself looking at a picture in a book. I wanted to see a detail -
and caught myself putting two fingertips on the page and drawing them apart.

To zoom in on a B&W pic in a forty-year-old book.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Thanks man, gonna need it...especially for this process...at the present time 90/10 shot....maybe the Dr will actually do some research with what I have giving her...


We can only hope


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> No growing (yeah right  ) still totally illegal, and we don't have dispensaries yet, we do have shops, but they are highly regulated, guess I will just keep doing my do....
> 
> All hail space tomatoes


That's how it has been here in NY. The dispensaries only sell cartridges, at an outrageous price, and no bud...None. I think my buddy paid $100 for a .25 gram cartridge of THC and one of CBD. But that is about to change, in about a year they say...It's taking that long to figure out all the particulars. 

man I am stoned....ice cream??

Cinnamon rolls?? warm from the oven...shit, wish I didn't think of them!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5017399


I'm living on jerky and biltong. All that grease doesn't give you heart burn?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm living on jerky and biltong. All that grease doesn't give you heart burn?


It is weird but no


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is weird but no


If you are eating? What the heh. Hard here. Looking into findings and trials on loss of taste from covid and long term covid.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2021)

We narrowly avoided flooding today, knock on wood. It was supposed to rain through 1 am but stopped about 7 pm...about 6 hours early, but from 6 am until now the river rose from 5' to just under 14'...and flooding begins at 14'....At 18' it's major flooding. 

It must have rained hard upstream to raise it that fast, but all it takes is for one good storm to stall over us for 24 hours or less and the area is screwed.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely, who wants to be on the drunk ninja team? @neosapien


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5017409


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Morning






Rain to start. We'll see how it goes......I'll start with tea and ibuprofen first


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Good morning, chilly people.  
How goes it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chilly people.
> How goes it?


Slowly but surely


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Bitches is a little aggressive ain't it? 

Good morning, no rain today... finally


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bitches is a little aggressive ain't it?


They sure can be!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bitches is a little aggressive ain't it?
> 
> Good morning, no rain today... finally


I thought it was nicer than this one


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

@


DarkWeb said:


> I thought it was nicer than this one
> View attachment 5017544


Well I'm kind of a bitch and a fucker...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @
> 
> 
> Well I'm kind of a bitch and a fucker...


Don't insult my friend like that! 











Even if you want me to eat batteries or whatevs. :'[


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @
> 
> 
> Well I'm kind of a bitch and a fucker...


But your Canadian so that negates all other


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

@jerryb73 this crypto thing is finally working out for me after months of losing. 

We bought $500 worth of shiba inu @ .0000063, it's at .000056 this morning


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @jerryb73 this crypto thing is finally working out for me after months of losing.
> 
> We bought $500 worth of shiba inu @ .0000063, it's at .000056 this morning


I hope Jerry is ok. Thanks for bringing him up. @jerryb73 time to say high


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't insult my friend like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's okay I asked her, she's cool with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope Jerry is ok. Thanks for bringing him up. @jerryb73 time to say high


Hopefully that school wave he was talking about didn't happen. He seemed pretty exasperated.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @jerryb73 this crypto thing is finally working out for me after months of losing.
> 
> We bought $500 worth of shiba inu @ .0000063, it's at .000056 this morning


I've never messed with crypto so bear with me.
I'm sure my math must be off but my phone says you now have $500.02485 worth?

That can't be right.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

54 degrees?!!!!! 
74 yesterday at this time!!!!
Are there any American Equatorial countries? Fuck it they don’t even have to be American.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 54 degrees?!!!!!
> 74 yesterday at this time!!!!
> Are there any American Equatorial countries? Fuck it they don’t even have to be American.


Good morning! I'm not asking how you're doing and no I am not flying to Florida to take my drunken weather back home. Your turn!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh yeah, hi beautiful.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! I'm not asking how you're doing and no I am not flying to Florida to take my drunken weather back home. Your turn!


You better come get it or I’m bringing it to you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You better come get it or I’m bringing it to you.


Great  Let's go to Disneyland while you're here  Best part is no gators at our land  

Feel better hun, I know the cold has to be especially hard for you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never messed with crypto so bear with me.
> I'm sure my math must be off but my phone says you now have $500.02485 worth?
> 
> That can't be right.


I wish! I'd be on my way to Mexico! It's $4,773 right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But your Canadian so that negates all other


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Great  Let's go to Disneyland while you're here  Best part is no gators at our land
> 
> Feel better hun, I know the cold has to be especially hard for you


Yeah I had to have help standing and walking when I woke up. Forky could use a new arm while we’re at it.
I need tomato juice!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah I had to have help standing and walking when I woke up. Forky could use a new arm while we’re at it.
> I need tomato juice!


That's why you are Forky, let me go get my pipe cleaners, I'll have you better in two shakes of a lamb's tail.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish! I'd be on my way to Mexico! It's $4,773 right now.


I don’t understand cryptocurrency.
Let’s go to Mexico, I know a shortcut!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's why you are Forky, let me go get my pipe cleaners, I'll have you better in two shakes of a lamb's tail.


Perfect


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t understand cryptocurrency.
> Let’s go to Mexico, I know a shortcut!


How's the skiing there?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the skiing there?


I’m sure there’s somewhere in Mexico to ski! I think they have mountains


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sure there’s somewhere in Mexico to ski! I think they have mountains


I'm in! I have a thing for Spanish women


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t understand cryptocurrency.
> Let’s go to Mexico, I know a shortcut!


Good morning,

Me either, it all seems like a scam on the surface. My brother chose everything for us in the spring then it all tanked. 

Margaritas on the beach would be amazing right now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the skiing there?


Pretty good from what I've heard.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish! I'd be on my way to Mexico! It's $4,773 right now.


HOLD THE PHONE! $4,773 from $500 seed money? For what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I know a few asshole Canadians. You should meet our premier.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> HOLD THE PHONE! $4,773 from $500 seed money? For what?












Shiba Inu price today, SHIB to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Shiba Inu price, SHIB market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com






We bought doge at .33 and it's .26 now so it's all a crapshoot IMO


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the skiing there?


I love you, can’t you build something to ski on?
Haha I’m thinking of tiny skiers on this mountain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5017561
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a dog?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Where’s @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you, can’t you build something to ski on?
> Haha I’m thinking of tiny skiers on this mountain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017562


I never got to dab last night 

But I did have a dream that I was taking a razor blade to the pirex and a roll of material was just rolling up like a carpet........it kept rolling and rolling. Then I woke up lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @Jeffislovinlife


Probably in the coffee mines, collecting his daily beans...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @Jeffislovinlife


He stopped by.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2021)

The river crested at 14.5' this morning....a few more feet and the city would be floating. 

"At the current pace, Binghamton will exceed its wettest year on record, 2011, when the airport picked up 68.05 inches of precipitation. A large amount of that rainfall came from the remnants of Hurricane Irene and Tropical Storm Lee, which brought devastating floods to the region from late August into early September."

Devastating is the word!!

My basement is dry this morning....It was pretty minor, and just an inconvenience!

I think I am going to do some deep house cleaning today....things are looking a little grungy! 

And it's a wonderful day for dabbing! Maybe get some groceries.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

I have to go to the base pharmacy today and I'm returning the Oakley's I got. I'm considering getting these:


That means a trip to elsewhere and elsewhere is 90 minutes away. I do love Mickey.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sure there’s somewhere in Mexico to ski! I think they have mountains


These are the only skis you should be on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> These are the only skis you should be on
> View attachment 5017567


That's cool, it took me several seconds to connect the dots.
~ Would Recommend ~


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's cool, it took me several seconds to connect the dots.
> ~ Would Recommend ~


Thanks, I keep looking at 'em. Seems a silly expenditure. I have working sunglasses! But I love Mickey LOL they got me right in my sucker gene.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I keep looking at 'em. Seems a silly expenditure. I have working sunglasses! But I love Mickey LOL they got me right in my sucker gene.


Life is too short not to have fun, and look good while doing it. C'mon!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Life is too short not to have fun, and look good while doing it. C'mon!


I can make an argument about wrap around Oakley's and cataracts. Don't make me do it


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> These are the only skis you should be on
> View attachment 5017567


Everyone's has those chairs around here. Those B2's are a fun ski......have a pair retired up in the shop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have to go to the base pharmacy today and I'm returning the Oakley's I got. I'm considering getting these:
> View attachment 5017565
> 
> That means a trip to elsewhere and elsewhere is 90 minutes away. I do love Mickey.


Love the Mickey arms. I use the same style, only much cheaper lol. I can't bring myself to buy designer sunglasses, I break them too frequently.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love the Mickey arms. I use the same style, only much cheaper lol. I can't bring myself to buy designer sunglasses, I break them too frequently.
> 
> View attachment 5017576


I told myself about 10 years ago that I wasn't allowed nice sunglasses until I took care of my normal glasses.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love the Mickey arms. I use the same style, only much cheaper lol. I can't bring myself to buy designer sunglasses, I break them too frequently.
> 
> View attachment 5017576


I had my original Ray Ban's from when I flew for my living. I kept them pristine for decades. My son borrowed them. I never saw them again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> These are the only skis you should be on
> View attachment 5017567


I’m a pro in the boards


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can make an argument about wrap around Oakley's and cataracts. Don't make me do it


Keep the Oakleys and get the Raybans


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Keep the Oakleys and get the RaybansView attachment 5017603


I'd say yes to the cannoli!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can make an argument about wrap around Oakley's and cataracts. Don't make me do it


My bifocals are Elvis Costello type


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had my original Ray Ban's from when I flew for my living. I kept them pristine for decades. My son borrowed them. I never saw them again.


Bummer were they Aviators?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer were they Aviators?


Yup and a smaller size that fit my face perfectly ::shrug:: just stuff. He needed shades for a cross country drive. They fit the bill.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I told myself about 10 years ago that I wasn't allowed nice sunglasses until I took care of my normal glasses.


You wear prescription glasses? I had a really nice pair of DG glasses that I couldn't really afford. The big ones that cover half your face. I sat on them in the car and snapped an arm off. Heartbroken I bought a $20 pair at the gas station.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and a smaller size that fit my face perfectly ::shrug:: just stuff. He needed shades for a cross country drive. They fit the bill.


They must have been small on him. You should bring it up every time you see him.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wear prescription glasses? I had a really nice pair of DG glasses that I couldn't really afford. The big ones that cover half your face. I sat on them in the car and snapped an arm off. Heartbroken I bought a $20 pair at the gas station.


Gas station sunglasses rock!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wear prescription glasses? I had a really nice pair of DG glasses that I couldn't really afford. The big ones that cover half your face. I sat on them in the car and snapped an arm off. Heartbroken I bought a $20 pair at the gas station.


Ya, I can't wear contacts, and am not eligible for laser surgery.
I just do transitions, since I can't keep a pair of sunglasses to save my life, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They must have been small on him. You should bring it up every time you see him.


They fit him surprisingly well. I wasn't wearing them and they simply sat in my old flight case. Life is a series of lessons in letting go  I'm getting better at it. I kept up my Jepps subscription for years after I no longer used them too LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They fit him surprisingly well. I wasn't wearing them and they simply sat in my old flight case. Life is a series of lessons in letting go  I'm getting better at it. I kept up my Jepps subscription for years after I no longer used them too LOL


Ain’t that the truth


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Letting things go is an extremely important life skill.
Especially toxic people.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> do some deep house cleaning today


Stop by bro, I need some help, my house is a shithole and I can only do so much. I'll buy the beer and steaks and you can have access to my bud storage cabinet.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2021)

Mornin all.......hows everyone doing....

woke up last night at 5am...heard a boom.....yeah we had thunderboomers run through the city and it took out all the humidity.....our dew point went from lows 70's to a nice 55 this morning......temp this morning was 74F and we are not goona get much higher 79F for a high with w/WNW wind....with clear skies...hope it stay like this for the weekend...then i can bring my telescope out.....

Fresh Coffee is made....enjoy...

man that was good munchies last night...grilled up 2 thick pork chop, sliced thin as i can, laid them at the bottom of the bowl, then covered them with beans the wife made......little shredded cheese and a doloup of sour cream.......and then passing out...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ya, I can't wear contacts, and am not eligible for laser surgery.
> I just do transitions


I'm in the same boat, glasses suck - but no options here either.
I'd be all over Lasik if it would work for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2021)

i went with the magnetic clip ons for my glasses, keep the shades on the sun visor in my truck




and got this helmet a little while back, so i don't need to remember to grab my clip ons..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

What stops a person from being able to wear contacts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What stops a person from being able to wear contacts?


I couldn't get over poking myself in the eye.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What stops a person from being able to wear contacts?


I think it's the type of correction that is required.
I wear progressives & have been told several times they wouldn't work for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I couldn't get over poking myself in the eye.


Well, and there's that too Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

I tried coloured contacts when I was younger, they weren't corrective tho.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2021)

i wear reader mostly now and days, 

course i haven't been to the eye dr in years.......

and i really don't like the idea of poking myself in the eye either.......


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stop by bro, I need some help, my house is a shithole and I can only do so much. I'll buy the beer and steaks and you can have access to my bud storage cabinet.
> Mornin.


I'll bring my press!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, and there's that too Lol.


I tried them a number of times and the process to get it in there without blinking or rolling it over was such a pain. Or I'd fall asleep with them in and that's painful. Forget about shop work if it's dusty. Just a all around pita.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I couldn't get over poking myself in the eye.


I don’t like poking myself in the eye either. I used to tell my optometrist that I would leave my contacts in for weeks at a time. He gave my ultra gas permeable lenses, and said take em out once a month if you can.

Longest I went without taking my contacts out was probably close to six months.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Beach Cam – Beach Bistro







www.beachbistro.com





Lord Lord get me to my beach!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in the same boat, glasses suck - but no options here either.
> I'd be all over Lasik if it would work for me.


I'm about to make an appt. to see a lasik surgeon...for cataracts, but also to find out if I'm a candidate for no glasses. God that would be nice, but I doubt it, my eyes are pretty bad. 

I had been seeing this old school eye doctor who has been monitoring my cataract progression, but he "fired me" for not making an appt. during Covid. It was unbelievable...I really should have saved the letter, and sent it to the Press or something.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t like poking myself in the eye either. I used to tell my optometrist that I would leave my contacts in for weeks at a time. He gave my ultra gas permeable lenses, and said take em out once a month if you can.
> 
> Longest I went without taking my contacts out was probably close to six months.


Holy shit! 



Paul Drake said:


> Beach Cam – Beach Bistro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get my keys


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my keys


Come on


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my keys


Yeah, better yet, it hasn’t affected my eye health or prescription in 25 years of that behavior.

Those “semi permanent” lenses that they say to throw away every month? They last like 6+ months each! Obviously they want you to buy contacts more frequently than you really need to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2021)

wife was browsing around the the interweb and found this..........and in my line of work, it's very doable


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What stops a person from being able to wear contacts?


I have some kind of weird shaped eye structure. They told me I was an odd fit for contacts? I didn't inquire further since poking myself in the eye with the potential for it to not work felt stupid.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5017671
> wife was browsing around the the interweb and found this..........and in my line of work, it's very doable


Luggage rack needs to be a platform with an access ladder for sunbathing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What stops a person from being able to wear contacts?


i can't wear them because i have high astigmatism, with the curvature being off on my lens....at least that's what the optometrist told me...


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't wear them because i have high astigmatism, with the curvature being off on my lens....at least that's what the optometrist told me...


The Mrs has astigmatism, the eye Dr said her eyeballs are football shaped, she wore contacts for years and had readers to go with them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

out of curiosity were these optometrists based out of an eyeglass store?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never messed with crypto so bear with me.
> I'm sure my math must be off but my phone says you now have $500.02485 worth?
> 
> That can't be right.


.000067 now I'm converting it to USDC


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> out of curiosity were these optometrists based out of an eyeglass store?


Mine wasn't. They were really pushing disposable contacts at the time I was told not to get them, so I took their word for it. Disposable lenses are a super expensive up sale over glasses. At least back when I was looking some years ago


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mine wasn't. They were really pushing disposable contacts at the time I was told not to get them, so I took their word for it. Disposable lenses are a super expensive up sale over glasses. At least back when I was looking some years ago


oh, I just assumed contacts were cheaper than glasses.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Luggage rack needs to be a platform with an access ladder for sunbathing.


that's a hell of an idea.....if that was done think i would use bamboo for the platform.... 

can't believe the prices of the Bus's these day.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I tried them a number of times and the process to get it in there without blinking or rolling it over was such a pain. Or I'd fall asleep with them in and that's painful. Forget about shop work if it's dusty. Just a all around pita.


And volatiles too. A lab mate in Grad school had contacts and had to stop wearing them in the lab due to the various solvents we used; the contacts absorbed/concentrated them out of the air and irritated his eyes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And volatiles too. A lab mate in Grad school had contacts and had to stop wearing them in the lab due to the various solvents we used; the contacts absorbed/concentrated them out of the air and irritated his eyes


 I'd get lasik surgery.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have some kind of weird shaped eye structure. They told me I was an odd fit for contacts? I didn't inquire further since poking myself in the eye with the potential for it to not work felt stupid.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't wear them because i have high astigmatism, with the curvature being off on my lens....at least that's what the optometrist told me...


I have a severe astigmatism, been wearing contacts for 25 years




raratt said:


> The Mrs has astigmatism, the eye Dr said her eyeballs are football shaped, she wore contacts for years and had readers to go with them.


This^^



Laughing Grass said:


> oh, I just assumed contacts were cheaper than glasses.


I mean, they can be in some cases. But if you buy disposables, they don’t last 10 years like a good pair of glasses.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

Ever seen a grown man butt walk try putting eye drops in mine lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd get lasik surgery.


This was 40+ yrs ago, Lasik wasn't available LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And volatiles too. A lab mate in Grad school had contacts and had to stop wearing them in the lab due to the various solvents we used; the contacts absorbed/concentrated them out of the air and irritated his eyes


In the kitchen, contacts made my eyes impervious to the onion off-gassing when chopping onions or shallots. It was like a kitchen superpower…lol



Laughing Grass said:


> I'd get lasik surgery.


Not everyone is a good candidate. You have to have a stable prescription that doesn’t change as you age. Or else, you could get lasik, your eyes continue to change, and you need glasses again in a few years anyway


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a severe astigmatism, been wearing contacts for 25 years


Not in the market for new eye wear. I like glasses! I just lose a separate set of sunglasses. Which transitions solve.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm kinda surprised how many of you wear glasses.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Not in the market for new eye wear. I like glasses! I just lose a separate set of sunglasses. Which transitions solve.


I recently bought glasses for the first time in 25 years. When I was wearing contacts every day, I didn’t even own a pair of prescription glasses.

Then my gf told me on a whim that America’s Best had a deal for 2 pairs of prescription glasses and an eye exam for $59.

I was looking for glasses to take backpacking, cause contact issues in the backcountry seem like a pain in the ass.

When I realized how my glasses framed my face, I kicked myself for not wearing them sooner. I think I look better in glasses, and haven’t worn contacts in a couple months now. 

But I just have a prescription pair of sunglasses. I’m too cheap for transitions, and they’re not dark enough for my blue eyes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda surprised how many of you wear glasses.


You'll have to speak up, I don't have mine on.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda surprised how many of you wear glasses.


Why? We like being able to see clearly…lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda surprised how many of you wear glasses.


Blind as a bat, and usually peering through a cloud of smoke to boot. 


Metasynth said:


> When I realized how my glasses framed my face, I kicked myself for not wearing them sooner. I think I look better in glasses, and haven’t worn contacts in a couple months now.
> 
> But I just have a prescription pair of sunglasses. I’m too cheap for transitions, and they’re not dark enough for my blue eyes


Glasses do make some faces look real nice, it's true!
I have heard that they don't get dark enough for people. I think if I went on a serious hiking trip I would have to get something darker than what I have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You'll have to speak up, I don't have mine on.





Metasynth said:


> Why? We like being able to see clearly…lol


Nothing wrong with that, just surprised it seems like the majority.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Blind as a bat, and usually peering through a cloud of smoke to boot.
> 
> Glasses do make some faces look real nice, it's true!
> I have heard that they don't get dark enough for people. I think if I went on a serious hiking trip I would have to get something darker than what I have.


I'm that annoying friend that wants to try on your glasses.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Blind as a bat, and usually peering through a cloud of smoke to boot.
> 
> Glasses do make some faces look real nice, it's true!
> I have heard that they don't get dark enough for people. I think if I went on a serious hiking trip I would have to get something darker than what I have.


Yeah, I spend a lot of time outside. I live in a place where hiking is pretty big. This is the view from my livingroom.



Goddamn, my windows are dirty! Lol…crap


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I spend a lot of time outside. I live in a place where hiking is pretty big. This is the view from my livingroom.
> 
> View attachment 5017700
> 
> Goddamn, my windows are dirty! Lol…crap


Come get me


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I recently bought glasses for the first time in 25 years. When I was wearing contacts every day, I didn’t even own a pair of prescription glasses.
> 
> Then my gf told me on a whim that America’s Best had a deal for 2 pairs of prescription glasses and an eye exam for $59.
> 
> ...


They get darker as they age; I've used transitions for 30 yrs. Recently needed a RX after 15 yrs and didn't get them cause they go seriously dark, slow to fade and as soon as I'm out of the sun I can't see for 10 min til they lighten up


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I spend a lot of time outside. I live in a place where hiking is pretty big. This is the view from my livingroom.
> 
> View attachment 5017700
> 
> Goddamn, my windows are dirty! Lol…crap


That kinda looks like bamboo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

They don't work in cars do they?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

OK everybody sit down you ain’t gonna believe this.

Got a call from pharmacy approving my Otezla. Zero co-pay.

Same call discussing my Enbrel. For some reason now instead of zero co-pay it’s $12,000 a month. That’s right $12,000 a month for 4 Mini injectors.

Made several other calls. Being on disability, I make too much money.

I swear to God somebody better come get me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't work in cars do they?


Yeah they do; just won't get as dark unless you are driving into the sun


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OK everybody sit down you ain’t gonna believe this.
> 
> Got a call from pharmacy approving my Otezla. Zero co-pay.
> 
> ...


That sounds like that Pharma boy from a few years ago who bought out a drug company and immediately huge jacked the price up of an old drug


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They get darker as they age; I've used transitions for 30 yrs. Recently needed a RX after 15 yrs and didn't get them cause they go seriously dark, slow to fade and as soon as I'm out of the sun I can't see for 10 min til they lighten up


Yeah, I just have a cheapie pair of prescription sunglasses, and when I forget them, I just can’t see in full sunlight…lol



Singlemalt said:


> That kinda looks like bamboo?


It is, it acts as the privacy fence between us and the neighbors, we live up the hill from them, this is what it looks like from my back yard


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I just have a cheapie pair of prescription sunglasses, and when I forget them, I just can’t see in full sunlight…lol
> 
> 
> It is, it acts as the privacy fence between us and the neighbors, we live up the hill from them, this is what it looks like from my back yard
> ...


Oh wow! You ever use it for wood projects? Off and on I've been trying to get a patch going for 35 yrs of timber bamboo. Had a good one down in my seasonal creek and then massive storms and flooding washed it away in '88/89. Started over and they flowered and died. But not just mine, bamboo is largely propogated by cloning and they will all flower at same time regardless of age (within the same lineage). It took around 6-7 yrs before nurseries had stock available again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah they do; just won't get as dark unless you are driving into the sun


oh I always assumed they were UV activated. I learn so much here every day lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh wow! You ever use it for wood projects? Off and on I've been trying to get a patch going for 35 yrs of timber bamboo. Had a good one down in my seasonal creek and then massive storms and flooding washed it away in '88/89. Started over and they flowered and died. But not just mine, bamboo is largely propogated by cloning and they will all flower at same time regardless of age (within the same lineage). It took around 6-7 yrs before nurseries had stock available again


We have some curing for projects now, but I don’t take care of it as much as I should and I lose half or more to cracking while drying it.

I may try to harvest something this winter when the humidity is more conducive to a prolonged drying process.

It just took off in that spot, I regularly have to trim the shoots it throws 20-40’ from the edge of the patch.

it’s getting a little lanky on top, maybe time for a haircut.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh wow! You ever use it for wood projects? Off and on I've been trying to get a patch going for 35 yrs of timber bamboo. Had a good one down in my seasonal creek and then massive storms and flooding washed it away in '88/89. Started over and they flowered and died. But not just mine, bamboo is largely propogated by cloning and they will all flower at same time regardless of age (within the same lineage). It took around 6-7 yrs before nurseries had stock available again


I always wanted to make a bamboo bong, it always cracked on me when drying though. There is a patch of the big stuff the next road over. I wouldn't plant it here unless it was contained somehow, very invasive.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I always wanted to make a bamboo bong, it always cracked on me when drying though. There is a patch of the big stuff the next road over. I wouldn't plant it here unless it was contained somehow, very invasive.


Yeah. It keeps my machete well seasoned…lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It is, it acts as the privacy fence between us and the neighbors, we live up the hill from them, this is what it looks like from my back yard
> 
> View attachment 5017703


holy crap...

now that's some bamboo....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I always wanted to make a bamboo bong, it always cracked on me when drying though. There is a patch of the big stuff the next road over. I wouldn't plant it here unless it was contained somehow, very invasive.


Yeah, the spreading varieties include the timbers, the clumpers tend to be the small diameter types. For drying/curing they have to be kept under humidity. I made a small drying chamber with poly tarps and visqueen with a sand floor and had drip style sprinkler emitters to wet the sand a few times/week. Greatly minimized the cracking, just takes a lot longer


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Little Chocolate Donuts Funny SNL Video - Not Yet Fired


Just wanted to bring back this awesome little SNL short from 1977 with John Belushi called Little Chocolate Donuts. Breakfast of Champions.




notyetfired.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> In the kitchen, contacts made my eyes impervious to the onion off-gassing when chopping onions or shallots. It was like a kitchen superpower…lol
> 
> 
> Not everyone is a good candidate. You have to have a stable prescription that doesn’t change as you age. Or else, you could get lasik, your eyes continue to change, and you need glasses again in a few years anyway


My brother had it done and I believe he had to get it redone a few years later and he hated driving at night now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2021)

Hands down, the best pair of prescription sunglasses I ever had were Ray Ban polarized optical glass. Don't think they even make all glass anymore and my RX would make them too thick now anyway. Still wear glasses at 70.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2021)

Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin) - Luca Stricagnoli - Official Video


Official video of STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN by Led Zeppelin, arranged and performed by Luca Stricagnoli. Click on the video to watch it on YouTube! Subscribe to my channel to watch a lot more content like this.




www.lucastricagnoli.com


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 27, 2021)

Wiley X glasses are provided to military.
Lots of styles and RX avail.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs has astigmatism, the eye Dr said her eyeballs are football shaped, she wore contacts for years and had readers to go with them.


Limbic relaxing incisions.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh to be 30 years younger and they would be MINE! I was actually looking for these, found them.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 27, 2021)

UGG.

The last season of The Ranch has Sam Elliott wearing and liking UGG boots, Funny show


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> UGG.
> 
> The last season of The Ranch has Sam Elliott wearing and liking UGG boots, Funny show


I have a pair of UGG boots I love. But I have to put them on. I wanted some warm slides so I could throw on a robe and warm shoes to wrangle the dogs in the middle of the night when they absolutely, positively have to go bark at the moon.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> in the middle of the night when they absolutely, positively have to go bark at the moon.


I need to do that sometimes also, the neighbors haven't complained...yet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to do that sometimes also, the neighbors haven't complained...yet.


Mine were okay with the barking. The mooning??? Well we will just not discuss that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to do that sometimes also, the neighbors haven't complained...yet.


I don't mind their barking at the moon. I mind my cold ass having to let them out. You can bark at the moon as much as you like as long as I don't have to wrest my freezing ass outta my bed to let you out.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OK everybody sit down you ain’t gonna believe this.
> 
> Got a call from pharmacy approving my Otezla. Zero co-pay.
> 
> ...


That is going to really cut into your dabbing routine!! Just kidding and hopefully your doctor can get this straightened out, because they can't expect you to pay that much. Probably if the doctor says it is medically necessary they will give it to you...I hope!!

Florida is f***ed up. NY is too, but we have great health insurance.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

It must be time blow 30


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> my freezing ass


Butt warmer?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Butt warmer?
> 
> View attachment 5017894


Are you hitting on curious ???


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2021)

I managed to get the kitchen nice and clean, and just as I was mopping a friend asked me if I could pump out her basement She's much younger than I but just had knee surgery, so I obliged, and then did a WalMart run while I was out.

So it was a pretty productive day I suppose.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5017830
> Oh to be 30 years younger and they would be MINE! I was actually looking for these, found them.
> View attachment 5017834


What's stopping you? Those seem reasonable for any age.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I managed to get the kitchen nice and clean, and just as I was mopping a friend asked me if I could pump out her basement She's much younger than I but just had knee surgery, so I obliged


;] Is THAT what they call it now? You dog you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ;] Is THAT what they call it now? You dog you!


I was thinking euphenism for butt stuff too.


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking euphenism for butt stuff too.


I was thinking barter, you know, friends with benefits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was thinking barter, you know, friends with benefits.
> View attachment 5017920


Pump out her basement? 

Butt stuff!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Great! Just in time for the butt stuff........let's go


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pump out her basement?
> 
> Butt stuff!


Stop thinking my thoughts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)

I need more coffee @manfred and more of the story


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Stop thinking my thoughts


I'm just agreeing with you.

My weed long cannabis sabbatical lasted less than three days lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just agreeing with you.
> 
> My weed long *cannabis sabbatical* lasted less than three days lol.


Yeah, I haven't done that since I was 16


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I haven't done that since I was 16


I do not remember the last time I chose not to toke.

Is sleeping considered a smoke break?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not remember the last time I chose not to toke.
> 
> Is sleeping considered a smoke break?
> View attachment 5017937


Yes, till you wake up and it's 4:20.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pump out her basement?
> 
> Butt stuff!


A reasonable assumption


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's stopping you? Those seem reasonable for any age.


Lateral or medial malleolar fractures.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was thinking barter, you know, friends with benefits.
> View attachment 5017920


I thought that was friends with Benjamins, no?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just agreeing with you.
> 
> *My weed long* cannabis sabbatical lasted less than three days lol.


My dear, your Freudian slip is showing ;D


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My dear, your Freudian slip is showing ;D


it was a long weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I haven't done that since I was 16


I’ll take a break a couple times per year. Never been on vacation without weed? I did ten days in Hawaii without a drop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My dear, your Freudian slip is showing ;D


I almost said something lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll take a break a couple times per year. Never been on vacation without weed? I did ten days in Hawaii without a drop.


Some how, every time I went on vacation, it just....was there ......don't know how, but god finds a way


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Some how, every time I went on vacation, it just....was there ......don't know how, but god finds a way


Probably because you had a quarter ounce tucked under your nutsack before boarding the flight...Oh wait, that was me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

Kidding lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a good one. Any recommendation where to get it, in the US?
> 
> OK, lets see if this sleep thing can happen now


Not sure where to purchase in the states. I got mine from attitude seeds.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

Awake at 0400, going to be one of those days I guess.
Waiting for the morning light.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Morning




38°


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

morning


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 28, 2021)

Morning RIU . Feeling so much better . Haven’t touched my plants but they’re drying out nicely . No sign of mold or rot . Tried a single bud that was growing at the base. I was impressed  .


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU . Feeling so much better . Haven’t touched my plants but they’re drying out nicely . No sign of mold or rot . Tried a single bud that was growing at the base. I was impressed  .


Glad to see you back, man! And still rollin'


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

54 yesterday 
74 today with torrential rains and tornado warnings 
This is the wrong kind of hallucination


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 54 yesterday
> 74 today with torrential rains and tornado warnings
> This is the wrong kind of hallucination


feel you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Probably because you had a quarter ounce tucked under your nutsack before boarding the flight...Oh wait, that was me


As scrotums lengthen with age you must be rockin' this trick


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Not sure where to purchase in the states. I got mine from attitude seeds.


Who was the breeder? They maybe at a US seed shop too. But I've purchased with great luck from Attitude,thanks.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As scrotums lengthen with age you must be rockin' this trick


"Yes, I DID bring a bong. Lemme just rattle it loose."


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 28, 2021)

You peeps remember me telling you about my very talented cousin and had gave a painting to the first lady recently. Well the White House ask him to paint a tail fin on plane .

‘’water and chips ahoy for breakfast here.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You peeps remember me telling you about my very talented cousin and had gave a painting to the first lady recently. Well the White House ask him to paint a tail fin on plane .
> 
> ‘’water and chips ahoy for breakfast here.


How are you feeling and how is that gorgeous grandbaby doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

I need to hear this


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

Is it Friday yet? 

I was, and am still a little nervous. More rain coming this week, and they said there's a possibility of more severe river flooding. But the river has gone down about 5' over night so hopefully we'll be ok.

More housecleaning on the agenda....And maybe some transplanting over the weekend. My next gen is in 1 gallon pots and need to move up.

39 degrees here at 10 am....we might have gotten frost last night, but I was still under the covers!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> I was, and am still a little nervous. More rain coming this week, and they said there's a possibility of more severe river flooding. But the river has gone down about 5' over night so hopefully we'll be ok.
> 
> ...


Sending you good wishes about the rain. I did a bunch of gardening yesterday. Flipped a new table to flower a little late since the male is already puffing smoke ;D and filled my cloner. I need to decide what new genetics are popping. I want to pop a real equatorial Sativa but that will have to wait until I put in my mini-split.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sending you good wishes about the rain. I did a bunch of gardening yesterday. Flipped a new table to flower a little late since the male is already puffing smoke ;D and filled my cloner. I need to decide what new genetics are popping. I want to pop a real equatorial Sativa but that will have to wait until I put in my mini-split.


Morning beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning beautiful


Good morning  how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> I was, and am still a little nervous. More rain coming this week, and they said there's a possibility of more severe river flooding. But the river has gone down about 5' over night so hopefully we'll be ok.
> 
> ...


Dam you got me had to look at my phone damit it is Thursday


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

Heading into the LA outlet malls and plan to eat here:


https://cdn.placewise.com/Craig/citadelOutlets/files/Rubys-DigitalMenu.pdf



My husband wants to order this:


I'm looking at the Cobb salad LOL.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m feeling so much better. Thanks guys for caring . Baby is doing real good and gain some weight. Dad has been staying home with her . His boss has been paying him 40hrs still and mom had to go back to work to keep their insurance .

‘’I would destroy that burger ! That looks so so good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Heading into the LA outlet malls and plan to eat here:
> 
> 
> https://cdn.placewise.com/Craig/citadelOutlets/files/Rubys-DigitalMenu.pdf
> ...


YOU ARE GOING TO LA OUTLET MALL?! Have fun. Sounds like a Red Robin restaurant. Be safe!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m feeling so much better. Thanks guys for caring . Baby is doing real good and gain some weight. Dad has been staying home with her . His boss has been paying him 40hrs still and mom had to go back to work to keep their insurance .
> 
> ‘’I would destroy that burger ! That looks so so good.


I'm glad she's doing well. Ahh good your appetite is back! Always a terrific sign.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 28, 2021)

@curious2garden does Your hubby go to car shows and swap meets like Ponoma California . Fucking Voice text


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sending you good wishes about the rain. I did a bunch of gardening yesterday. Flipped a new table to flower a little late since the male is already puffing smoke ;D and filled my cloner. I need to decide what new genetics are popping. I want to pop a real equatorial Sativa but that will have to wait until I put in my mini-split.


I read that last part as mini skirt what the whoop whoop he he he more coffee is needed


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sending you good wishes about the rain. I did a bunch of gardening yesterday. Flipped a new table to flower a little late since the male is already puffing smoke ;D and filled my cloner. I need to decide what new genetics are popping. I want to pop a real equatorial Sativa but that will have to wait until I put in my mini-split.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is okie dokie.....glad to see Rolling around and feeling better....

woke up this morning to a brisk 58F.....yes....feels good......high today 78F.....talk bout a temp change....

Just made a fresh batch of Coffee.......so if ya need a warm up......

wish my allergies would give me a break talk about kicking the crap out of me...ugh.......seriously Hay Fever and CopD are not friends.....

hope this Caldo helps.....little spice in life, there is nothing wrong with it.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

My friends backyard view in st pete


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My friends backyard view in st pete View attachment 5018176




now that photo rocks....

js.....should be put into the beautiful thread......


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now that photo rocks....
> 
> js.....should be put into the beautiful thread......


They have a pool just behind where she’s standing taking the photo. It’s a gorgeous place.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They have a pool just behind where she’s standing taking the photo. It’s a gorgeous place.


.i'd bet it is....it's an awesome shot.....props to the picture taker....seriously


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Caldo done...damn that was good......

guess i've had to much coffee......getting the jitters now......


least my allergies are cleared up for the time being....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Caldo done...damn that was good......
> 
> guess i've had to much coffee......getting the jitters now......
> 
> ...


I need some tomato juice man. I fuckn love tomato juice too. That’s the reason I donate blood! jk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Caldo done...damn that was good......
> 
> guess i've had to much coffee......getting the jitters now......
> 
> ...


Nope nope nope never


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Where are you @DarkWeb


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nope nope never


You would not grab the survival ring if you were overboard in coffee, would you?
"Nah, lemme drift, guys"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You would not grab the survival ring if you were overboard in coffee, would you?
> "Nah, lemme drift, guys"


There would be no reason to though the ring in a few moments it would look like Lake Mead


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Heading into the LA outlet malls and plan to eat here:
> 
> 
> https://cdn.placewise.com/Craig/citadelOutlets/files/Rubys-DigitalMenu.pdf
> ...


I like your hubby !! That burger has all my favorites, and I have to admit, I've never had an onion ring on a burger, but it's pure genius....plus bacon and barbeque sauce...I am salivating!! 

The last time I was at Rubys the salad bar sucked...but that was here! It use to be good...We have one at our mall too. That I might have to go visit soon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As scrotums lengthen with age you must be rockin' this trick


may not be a need to know kind of thing, but i found out the other day the water in the toilet is fucking cold....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need some tomato juice man. I fuckn love tomato juice too. That’s the reason I donate blood! jk


Me too, but ironically I never liked Bloody Mary's....Too spicy for moi!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are you @DarkWeb


In his basement hooking up plumbing so he can take a shower....The whole family is getting ripe!!

It'll all be worth it in a few days!! Enjoy the hot water!


Rsawr said:


> You would not grab the survival ring if you were overboard in coffee, would you?
> "Nah, lemme drift, guys"


Maybe if you throw him a donut...a chocolate covered one. Maybe...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

Damn, I am shopping for a cell phone again. I have a 4g phone that I love, plus I dislike change...But I have a one year pre-paid acct with AT&T and my 4g phone has been acting up, and it's not on their list of 4g phones that will work with their new 5g system.

Soooo, I need to make the switch. And for me, it's as bad as buying a car. Too many choices! I'm NOT spending over $500 so that limits my choices at least. And I'm not all that tech savvy. I see they make some of them waterproof now. I need that feature! I have no landline and if I drop my phone in the sink, I am sunk!

The only good thing is, I can probably get my money back selling my current phone as I got a killer deal and it's still like new.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow it really looks like Kansas out here now


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @jerryb73 this crypto thing is finally working out for me after months of losing.
> 
> We bought $500 worth of shiba inu @ .0000063, it's at .000056 this morning


Ah yes crypto finally moving again. I woke this morning to 10x on my shiba. Hope them zeros keep dropping. All of mine doing well, I hear November is going to be booming. Hope so. Congrats on yours.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully that school wave he was talking about didn't happen. He seemed pretty exasperated.


Things getting better around here. Daughter still homeschooling and our covid numbers are much better, thankfully.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Ah yes crypto finally moving again. I woke this morning to 10x on my shiba. Hope them zeros keep dropping. All of mine doing well, I hear November is going to be booming. Hope so. Congrats on yours.


Sweet! My shib was at $5600 yesterday afternoon so I moved most to USDC and left $600. Do you think I jumped out too early? 



jerryb73 said:


> Things getting better around here. Daughter still homeschooling and our covid numbers are much better, thankfully.


 You sound better than last time you posted. What do you think the chances are of having a normal summer next year?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There would be no reason to though the ring in a few moments it would look like Lake *Pee'd*


Fify : )


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fify : )


If that's all that comes out after drinking a lake of coffee, success...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are you @DarkWeb





manfredo said:


> In his basement hooking up plumbing so he can take a shower....The whole family is getting ripe!!
> 
> It'll all be worth it in a few days!! Enjoy the hot water!
> 
> Maybe if you throw him a donut...a chocolate covered one. Maybe...


Yeah, had other things to get done. Cement is curing. But there's a issue in one section I found this morning. And it's right where the water tank is going  

The neighbor let me fill my water from his hose. 


Sponge baths lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

I actually have access to a seasonal rental and it's not ski season. We where going to move there. But it's really out of the way and would be a pita. But yeah I'm going there today


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

live action Cowboy Bebop........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> live action Cowboy Bebop........


that looks awesome...about the only anime i've ever been able to watch more than one episode of


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Got in a little fender bender. I called the cops as this is what she handed me for her insurance 

Damn she shouldn’t hit trucks without insurance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looks awesome...about the only anime i've ever been able to watch more than one episode of


no way

jeff started an anime thread a while ago......we've made a few suggestions on new episodes and such......

here




__





Anime your top ten favorites






www.rollitup.org






if u have any u wanna add,go for it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got in a little fender bender. I called the cops as this is what she handed me for her insurance View attachment 5018284View attachment 5018285View attachment 5018286
> 
> Damn she shouldn’t hit trucks without insurance.


might wanna delete those pics love...js...tmi


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> might wanna delete those pics love...js...tmi


Not my information


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way
> 
> jeff started an anime thread a while ago......we've made a few suggestions on new episodes and such......
> 
> ...


appreciate the thought...but i'm not a fan of the genre. cowboy bebop..and i think it was called vampire hunter D and the only ones i've ever actually enjoyed watching, the rest were 30 minutes of torment. i actually found cowboy bebop before i even knew what anime really was...just thought, wow, thats about the best Japanese cartoon i've ever seen


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> might wanna delete those pics love...js...tmi


And if people have nothing better to do then sleuth around here, idc. I don’t do anything illegal. Right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not my information


ah ok....just kinda freaked me out when u put that up....no worries


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And if people have nothing better to do then sleuth around here, idc. I don’t do anything illegal. Right?


absolutely...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> appreciate the thought...but i'm not a fan of the genre. cowboy bebop..and i think it was called vampire hunter D and the only ones i've ever actually enjoyed watching, the rest were 30 minutes of torment. i actually found cowboy bebop before i even knew what anime really was...just thought, wow, thats about the best Japanese cartoon i've ever seen


vampire hunter D was a good one.....they actually made another vampire hunter d or shall i say a number 2..think it's called bloodletting, i think....ck out the thread when u get a chance....some good stuff out there


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> sleuth around here


I thought that was your job Paul...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And if people have nothing better to do then sleuth around here, idc. I don’t do anything illegal. Right?


not sure...it might be illegal to post someones name, address, and license plate online...but it might not be...the law is fucking fickle


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually have access to a seasonal rental and it's not ski season. We where going to move there. But it's really out of the way and would be a pita. But yeah I'm going there today


My mom told me that growing up they didn't have running water on the farm til she got older, and they all took a baths about twice a year...the rest of the time it was sponge bathes. Maybe that why she was such a clean freak, after a childhood like that. 

I also remember the story about the septic system...It wasn't very good, so they were not allowed to flush TP down the toilet...that went in a can next to the toilet.

And a lot of people still live like this, or worse...We are all really damned lucky!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I also remember the story about the septic system...It wasn't very good, so they were not allowed to flush TP down the toilet...that went in a can next to the toilet.
> 
> And a lot of people still live like this, or worse...We are all really damned lucky!!


I've got a buddy that lives rural interior Alaska w/ no running water & an outhouse with the same can next to the hole. TP doesn't dissolve as quickly as waste does & it will end up filling up the hole. The can gets emptied weekly or so on trash burn day.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Who was the breeder? They maybe at a US seed shop too. But I've purchased with great luck from Attitude,thanks.


Bodhi, I can’t imagine them being difficult to get over there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok....just kinda freaked me out when u put that up....no worries


Thanks for looking out for me. 

I finally made it home. That bitch and I were about to come to blows.

Now I can use the medical marijuana I just bought. Pineapple upside down cake wax. Thc shield me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

The bumper sticker on my truck says “Don’t follow too closely my lawyer is Morgan and Morgan.”


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks for looking out for me.
> 
> I finally made it home. That bitch and I were about to come to blows.
> 
> Now I can use the medical marijuana I just bought. Pineapple upside down cake wax. Thc shield me!


 no worries

glad ur home safe and sound......


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no worries
> 
> glad ur home safe and sound......


Was torrential rain while she and I were going at it. My hat, hair, shirt, shorts and shoes are SOAKED. Thank goodness we always carry beach towels in the truck! And I found an umbrella underneath the towel! lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Was torrential rain while she and I were going at it. My hat, hair, shirt, shorts and shoes are SOAKED. Thank goodness we always carry beach towels in the truck! And I found an umbrella underneath the towel! lol


that damn sneeky umbrella......always in the wrong place....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Bodhi, I can’t imagine them being difficult to get over there.


I was just looking at Bohdi seeds at Great Lakes Genetics, but not seeing Black Triangle. Did see a few other interesting ones...But I so hate playing the tester game. 




Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5018299
> 
> I thought you were  cooking an egg in some fancy new contraption...Yeah, a dab rig, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just looking at Bohdi seeds at Great Lakes Genetics, but not seeing Black Triangle. Did see a few other interesting ones...But I so hate playing the tester game.


Best tasting egg I’ve ever had…


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet! My shib was at $5600 yesterday afternoon so I moved most to USDC and left $600. Do you think I jumped out too early?
> 
> 
> 
> You sound better than last time you posted. What do you think the chances are of having a normal summer next year?


Nice profit! Honestly don’t know, this coin is crazy unpredictable. But taking profit is the way to go in my opinion. Now just let it ride and see what happens.

Yeah I’m doing better. Thanks. Not sure what normal is anymore. Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Crypto currency always make me think of poor ol couch surfing shaggydoodads ryan.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5018299


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

I need a dab now...An old friend just left who is a Trump fan....I told him "stop, we can not talk politics, sorry!" 

What's funny is how I met this guy. Back about 35 years ago he called on a dump truck I had for sale. On the test drive, he said, hey you smoke? I said sure, fire it up. We smoked his joint and when we got back to my place I said, want to smoke something good now? We've been friends ever since....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ........snip........ *We've been friends ever since....*


So he listened and shut up about politics? If so that's a good thing.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So he listened and shut up about politics? If so that's a good thing.


Only after I said a few nasty, but true comments, Like how it was Trump who divided the country!...He could see I was getting pissed I'm sure. He said the next time I call you probably won't answer, lol...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

looks like an evil Trump clown doesn't it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5018420View attachment 5018421looks like an evil Trump clown doesn't it.


It looks like Jesus to me brother. I bow down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice profit! Honestly don’t know, this coin is crazy unpredictable. But taking profit is the way to go in my opinion. Now just let it ride and see what happens.
> 
> Yeah I’m doing better. Thanks. Not sure what normal is anymore. Lol


Down 15% on the day. I made the right move methinks. 

Hope to see you around more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5018420View attachment 5018421looks like an evil Trump clown doesn't it.


Kinda looks like the owl masks from the Watchers


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got in a little fender bender. I called the cops as this is what she handed me for her insurance View attachment 5018284View attachment 5018285View attachment 5018286
> 
> Damn she shouldn’t hit trucks without insurance.


Expired 2013? oh my.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Expired 2013? oh my.
> 
> View attachment 5018486


O my my O hell yeah girl put on that party dress lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O my my O hell yeah girl put on that party dress lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

@Laughing Grass that is the coolest cat, just like you girl!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

I just tried to dab using my lighter!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

Dave Grohl is on my list.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dave Grohl is on my list.


I want his lasagna


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want his lasagna


Odd euphemism, let's go with it


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

I decided to finally make home fries that I've been craving. Then I went to pull out the eggs and there are none. None. So I pulled out of frozen burger and that's going to have to do


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Odd euphemism, let's go with it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


It wasn't that long ago that I found out he was the drummer for Nirvana. He was the foo fighters guy lol. Still don't like Nirvana.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't that long ago that I found out he was the drummer for Nirvana. He was the foo fighters guy lol. Still don't like Nirvana.


Well Nirvana doesn’t like you, so there . Now back to your Belieber Facebook page


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't that long ago that I found out he was the drummer for Nirvana. He was the foo fighters guy lol. Still don't like Nirvana.


Fucking millennials!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well Nirvana doesn’t like you, so there . Now back to your Belieber Meta page


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking millennials!


40 and under are millennials, Google wouldn’t lie to me. That means I’m one how did this happen! I do feel young and sexy though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 40 and under are millennials, Google wouldn’t lie to me. That means I’m one how did this happen! I do feel young and sexy though


One of us!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 40 and under are millennials, Google wouldn’t lie to me. That means I’m one how did this happen! I do feel young and sexy though


Oh, to be under 40 again....because after 40 is all downhill


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, to be under 40 again....because after 40 is all downhill


My hip hurts......my shoulder hurts.....I have issues in the basement.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 40 and under are millennials, Google wouldn’t lie to me. That means I’m one how did this happen! I do feel young and sexy though


You're like 39 and a half....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My hip hurts......my shoulder hurts.....I have issues in the basement.......


what issues?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> what issues?


It was wet, now it's really dry........I sent you pictures


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My hip hurts......my shoulder hurts.....*I have issues in the basement*.......





DarkWeb said:


> It was wet, now it's really dry........I sent you pictures


So this is definitely butt stuff right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So this is definitely butt stuff right?


You want some pictures too?


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of us!


I’ve got your back


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

The garlic strain tastes like garlic....


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The garlic strain tastes like garlic....


But does it kill vampires?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The garlic strain tastes like garlic....


I've had that. Tasty if you love Italian


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had that. Tasty if you love Italian


The bear said the same thing...
Vaping it is wild as hell. I love it


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The bear said the same thing...
> Vaping it is wild as hell. I love it


The bear?  tell me more....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The bear?  tell me more....


? i was chatting about it with him, he thought it sounded gross/tasty too! pure garlic oil


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ? i was chatting about it with him, he thought it sounded gross/tasty too! pure garlic oil


Nothing wrong with garlic oil......I love garlic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2021)

What the coffee is on deck


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nothing wrong with garlic oil......I love garlic


I just was not expecting it from my strain that made pink trichs. 
Garlic is the ultimate food


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 28, 2021)

It's been a fkn brutal week.



Thank God for marijuana. I can't imagine how high strung I would be, if I didn't smoke.

Me, after taking a few dabs





SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 29, 2021)

Coffee is on, now I have to finish a job at the YMCA
I keep wanting to "sing" it out and do jumping jacks every time I say that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My hip hurts......my shoulder hurts.....I have issues in the basement.......


You forgot knees.


Now I really want lasagna!


I had a dream we were all at a dance contest. We were like stick people with our profile pictures being our faces lol it’s got to be over a dancing discussion I had with @Laughing Grass. I’m beat. I think I was dancing all night.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had a dream we were all at a dance contest


 WAIT !!! Was ABBBA playing in the background?

I was there.
.
.
. Good Friday morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> WAIT !!! Was ABBBA playing in the background?
> 
> I was there.
> .
> ...


As a matter of fact…

Here you go, happy Friday


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 29, 2021)

Now everyone will have it running in their heads all morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Now everyone will have it running in their heads all morning.


Hehehe I know, you’re welcome…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Morning






Not just frost but ice in the buckets. Snow in the forecast next week.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

It's a toe tapper


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You you why you nope got nothing lol it was going to be Epic to until you said that snow word


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You you why you nope got nothing lol it was going to be Epic to until you said that snow word


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Wife's cat woke me up at 5:15 on my day off, after throwing the pillow at him I got back to sleep.
Then the kid's alarm clock went off for 30 minutes from 6:50 to 7:20 before I went in and threw a pillow at her.

I guess it's okay to be up at 8 am on your day off when you slept the 16 hours before, but still it's f'n 8 am
Guess I'll smoke this joint I rolled on Wednesday night and haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wife's cat woke me up at 5:15 on my day off, after throwing the pillow at him I got back to sleep.
> Then the kid's alarm clock went off for 30 minutes from 6:50 to 7:20 before I went in and threw a pillow at her.
> 
> I guess it's okay to be up at 8 am on your day off when you slept the 16 hours before, but still it's f'n 8 am
> Guess I'll smoke this joint I rolled on Wednesday night and haven't gotten to yet.


Odd it's 5:13 AM here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

Nothing but pain


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Coffee Shop Coconut mocha café ( Keurig cup ) and chips ahoy for breakfast. Maybe some divorce cake for dessert 

 EVERYONE !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


smoke you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Also Hans Zimmer can go back to sleep on his synthesizer and get the hell out of ruining EVERY childhood movie soundtrack I loved.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

We don’t need no more stinking rain


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Coffee Shop Coconut mocha café ( Keurig cup ) and chips ahoy for breakfast. May some divorce cake for dessert
> 
> View attachment 5018753 EVERYONE !


What is divorce cake?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5018758


Good morning, it is that weekend, again, isn't it.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is divorce cake?


I'm assuming it's the cake you get from your friends after a divorce?

Maybe you have to go do a really sad and depressing solo-taste testing to get one, maybe your friends take you on it.

Maybe they cooked it with the hooker inside.. Who knows these days, it might even be rigged to start a forest fire like reveal parties.

Don't know, still married and too lazy to do anything about it.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is divorce cake?


It’s a cart that my cousin gave me . Really sweet tasting.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s a cart that my cousin gave me . Really sweet tasting.


Free makes everything better


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, it is that weekend, again, isn't it.


Sure is! Any plans for your weekend? I'm deep cleaning today, we've got 17 people coming over tomorrow night.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure is! Any plans for your weekend? I'm deep cleaning today, we've got 17 people coming over tomorrow night.


Party time???!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is divorce cake?


And where can I buy one?


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Free makes everything better


He said his wife didn’t like it . Which is ironic as she told my wife last night she is packing a bag and moving in .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure is! Any plans for your weekend? I'm deep cleaning today, we've got 17 people coming over tomorrow night.


Clean out your medicine cabinets. Damn I loved looking at what shit people kept in their medicine cabinets. It was a world of insight into their lives. My plans are helping drop the engine into the Honda. I love that hoist.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And where can I buy one?


From reading @JustRolling I've understood it's a gift only a friend can give you.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Rocking out this morning


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Party time???!!!


Always...

I started a rave in my head back in 1997 and haven't ever let it quit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Clean out your medicine cabinets. Damn I loved looking at what shit people kept in their medicine cabinets. It was a world of insight into their lives. My plans are helping drop the engine into the Honda. I love that hoist.


Medicines to engine hoists lol


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Clean out your medicine cabinets. Damn I loved looking at what shit people kept in their medicine cabinets. It was a world of insight into their lives. My plans are helping drop the engine into the Honda. I love that hoist.


Hope the hubby never makes you upset while you’re operating the hoist .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Rocking out this morning View attachment 5018775


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Party time???!!!


Yup, it's gonna get crazy! 


curious2garden said:


> Clean out your medicine cabinets. Damn I loved looking at what shit people kept in their medicine cabinets. It was a world of insight into their lives. My plans are helping drop the engine into the Honda. I love that hoist.


I'm trying to think if there's anything embarrassing in there. You ever find anything that blew your mind?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Medicines to engine hoists lol


I'm multi-faceted or at least my facet joints are.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hope the hubby never makes you upset while you’re operating the hoist .


A hoist job, just like trailering a boat is a guaranteed source of disagreement. Luckily after decades years of marriage I've learned to not listen to him on angles and just do my part.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup, it's gonna get crazy!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think if there's anything embarrassing in there. You ever find anything that blew your mind?


It never happened unless we see pictures!

Still rocking


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup, it's gonna get crazy!


Heck yeah! On my way! What should I bring


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip......
> I'm trying to think if there's anything embarrassing in there. *You ever find anything that blew your mind?*


More like, well that explains that! Although once I did find something that was very surprising.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> More like, well that explains that! Although once I did find something that was very surprising.


You are horrible! Folks really poke around in there?  gonna get locking medicine cabinets before I start hosting parties again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Heck yeah! On my way! What should I bring


A steampunk costume 



curious2garden said:


> More like, well that explains that! Although once I did find something that was very surprising.


I should fill it with toys, preperation-h and fungal medication.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Heck yeah! On my way! What should I bring


Weed and


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Weed and
> View attachment 5018789


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> We don’t need no more stinking rain


Man, you and me both....I'm thinking I should clean my gutters before the next round get here, this afternoon...But I probably wont as my to do list is already over flowing....but first, it's Friday, I MUST do a dab!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are horrible! Folks really poke around in there?  gonna get locking medicine cabinets before I start hosting parties again


Probably, of course folks do and many steal.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A steampunk costume


Pics!


Laughing Grass said:


> I should fill it with toys, preperation-h and fungal medication.


Fill it with marbles, so when they open the door the marbles noisily drop.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probably, of course folks do and many steal.


I can't imagine stealing someone's prescriptions... yikes. That sounds pretty rude.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ~ Snip ~ Although once I did find something that was very surprising.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5018794


IKR


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR


I don't care who it was - I don't even want to know, but the "What" is something I gotta hear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Weed and
> View attachment 5018789


yea funyuns we can't get them here. I got the weed covered.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

one of my all time favorite bands


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can't imagine stealing someone's prescriptions... yikes. That sounds pretty rude.


Sadly, addicts steal, it's often whey they end up alone. They can't be trusted and are dangerous to themselves and others. It is sad.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5018794


Birth control pills prescribed to someone who spent a lot of time discussing her infertility woes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A steampunk costume
> 
> 
> 
> I should fill it with toys, preperation-h and fungal medication.


And lollipops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Birth control pills prescribed to someone who spent a lot of time discussing her infertility woes.


Could have been for other reasons. I was on the pill for a while.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Birth control pills prescribed to someone who spent a lot of time discussing her infertility woes.


Sympathy fishing from friends/co-workers?


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

This cover blows the original out of the water in my opinion . Disturbed rocks and this one gives you goosebumps. Very powerful classical trained voice .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probably, of course folks do and many steal.


Valium from my aunt, age 12.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> This cover blows the original out of the water in my opinion . Disturbed rocks and this one gives you goosebumps. Very powerful classical trained voice .


Nice choice - one of my favorite songs!
+


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly, addicts steal, it's often whey they end up alone. They can't be trusted and are dangerous to themselves and others. It is sad.


Or it’s how children get started.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could have been for other reasons. I was on the pill for a while.


LOL It freed me up to stop feeling badly for her when it was her choice. It also wasn't surprising when her husband, an ob/gyn, divorced her. He was very hurt and angry over the betrayal, poor guy and let his feelings be known.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Birth control pills prescribed to someone who spent a lot of time discussing her infertility woes.


Is that usual?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Valium from my aunt, age 12.



Valium, that's a drug to keep me away from. I've been given it twice in my life, once for my wisdom teeth removal and once for my vasectomy. 
I seriously enjoyed that drug, dispite the surgeries; thankfully no one I've ever known has had a surplus or carried it or I would have gotten myself in trouble. Even given the choice between really great MDMA and Valium I'd probably take the Valium, and I really like MDMA.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And lollipops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL It freed me up to stop feeling badly for her when it was her choice. It also wasn't surprising when her husband, an ob/gyn, divorced her. He was very hurt and angry over the betrayal, poor guy and let his feelings be known.


That's fucked up!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is that usual?


Which part, discussing your infertility issues or being prescribed BCP for infertility?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's fucked up!


I've learned that we humans are very messy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Valium, that's a drug to keep me away from. I've been given it twice in my life, once for my wisdom teeth removal and once for my vasectomy.
> I seriously enjoyed that drug, dispite the surgeries; thankfully no one I've ever known has had a surplus or carried it or I would have gotten myself in trouble. Even given the choice between really great MDMA and Valium I'd probably take the Valium, and I really like MDMA.


Keep it away from me as it makes me homicidal! I’m paradoxical to many psych meds these days.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Which part, discussing your infertility issues or being prescribed BCP for infertility?


Oops, I meant unusual. I meant being on birth control for reasons other than non-baby having.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've learned that we humans are *disgusting *


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've learned that we humans are very messy.


Especially the ones you think you know.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Here’s proof CC loves me


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, I meant unusual. I meant being on birth control for reasons other than non-baby having.


I know several women who have been prescribed certain types of BC for both mood and/or menstrual regulation, they've always known that it was also a constraceptive and they were okay with that, but it wasn't the primary goal as to why they took it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Especially the ones you think you know.


That’s what makes them disgusting right?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, I meant unusual. I meant being on birth control for reasons other than non-baby having.


Her husband was certainly distressed about it and I'd trust him to know. It was sad all around.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've learned that we humans are very messy.


Would you rather:
A. Observe and assist in an autopsy 
B. Go to a party not knowing many in attendance 
or
C. Grocery shopping while high


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s what makes them disgusting right?


I try very hard to stay value neutral in my dealings with humanity.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you rather:
> A. Observe and assist in an autopsy
> B. Go to a party not knowing many in attendance
> or
> C. Grocery shopping while high


First you answer those ;D


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm multi-faceted or at least my facet joints are.


did you say joint


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I try very hard to stay value neutral in my dealings with humanity.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> First you answer those ;D


D. All of the above I’d do baby boo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> did you say joint View attachment 5018815


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> D. All of the above I’d do baby boo


What's baby boo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> did you say joint View attachment 5018815


Good old Canadian weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's baby boo?


A smaller, younger version of boo. As in babe, boo, Holmes…


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you rather:
> A. Observe and assist in an autopsy
> B. Go to a party not knowing many in attendance
> or
> C. Grocery shopping while high


Who grocery shops sober? 
Also I've learned the _Ode de' Cannabis_ is a VERY potent aphrodisiac to some, I wouldn't leave the house without it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Who grocery shops sober?
> Also I've learned the _Ode de' Cannabis_ is a VERY potent aphrodisiac to some, I wouldn't leave the house without it.


There is Marijuana cologne you know. I almost bought a bottle of Kush.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> A smaller, younger version of boo. As in babe, boo, Holmes…


I'm sorry I have zero clue what that means  (which isn't an unfamiliar state for me).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Who grocery shops sober?
> Also I've learned the _Ode de' Cannabis_ is a VERY potent aphrodisiac to some, I wouldn't leave the house without it.


Nothing good ever comes from grocery shopping high or hungry.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> There is Marijuana cologne you know. I almost bought a bottle of Kush.


I've considered it, but it seems redundant. Also, kind of cheating, I smell like my smoke, if you smoke with me, that's what you'll get. I don't believe in deceptive marketing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

@Laughing Grass why you say that?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've considered it, but it seems redundant. Also, kind of cheating, I smell like my smoke, if you smoke with me, that's what you'll get. I don't believe in deceptive marketing.


I was trimming and had to run to the store. I'd lost an entire branch of what I was working on but I try to trim high af. I got home and my husband reached over, pulled this fucking branch off my ass and asked if I went to the store like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry I have zero clue what that means  (which isn't an unfamiliar state for me).


A term of endearment. Is it a, b or c.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was trimming and had to run to the store. I'd lost an entire branch of what I was working on but I try to trim high af. I got home and my husband reached over, pulled this fucking branch off my ass and asked if I went to the store like that.



My wife got halfway to her office with a fan leaf stuck to her ass after a night of trimming with me. A janitor stopped her and said, "Ma'am, I'm not looking at your butt, .... but, you really need to check your pants." 

Mind you, she was in the building and the hallway to her actual companies space when he stopped her. She was maybe 50 feet from seeing the V.P. of the company.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you rather:
> A. Observe and assist in an autopsy
> B. Go to a party not knowing many in attendance
> or
> C. Grocery shopping while high


I've done many autopsies (we all did a stint in pathophysiology). I found pathology boring.
I've gone to parties without knowing anyone. If I found a kindred spirit it was fun but I disliked the formal business party socializing. It was politically dangerous to a career.
Grocery shopping is done at the commissary and I hate crossing the security check high.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing good ever comes from grocery shopping high or hungry.


What? We live such different lives... high shopping forever!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What? We live such different lives... high shopping forever!


Idk wtf they’re talking about!? It’s the only way to go!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What? We live such different lives... high shopping forever!


I imagine pineapple on pizza and fruit come from shopping high. Just my suspicion.  @Laughing Grass is the exception that proves that rule


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Cookies and ice cream for dinner!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hate crossing the security check high.



Hehehe. So my new job is in one of the cannabis farms here in Florida. Crazy insane social media policies so I haven't said anything. The last day of the first week I got off work I'd had my head buried in a sea of Pre98 Bubba Kush all day looking for molds and smelled like the whole damned farm and hadn't smoked a thing all day. My wife called and asked me to stop at wal-mart. 

They had one door blocked off for entry and the other had swarm of 5 cops and 3 cars with lights flashing, but people were still going in and out so...

As I walked by the cops every single one of them turned and looked at me, wearing my company shirt and smelling every bit like an entire cannabis farm.

I swear to the elder ones that an animation of the sunglasses and joint appeared above my head as I smiled and thought "Deal with it."


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cookies and ice cream for dinner!


Your kids must love you


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cookies and ice cream for dinner!


Hold the cookie for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I imagine pineapple on pizza and fruit come from shopping high. Just my suspicion.  @Laughing Grass is the exception that proves that rule


@Laughing Grass did you tell me something about a grape last night?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass why you say that?View attachment 5018824


Tweed is a Canadian company. I didn't know they had greenhouses in the US.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m NOT running for re-election btw…


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hold the cookie for me.


Got it!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I imagine pineapple on pizza and fruit come from shopping high. Just my suspicion.  @Laughing Grass is the exception that proves that rule


I usually end up with 6 types of bacon and cheeses... but pizza has happened a time or two.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tweed is a Canadian company. I didn't know they had greenhouses in the US.


I was going to ask you that one of the management team at our dispensary is from Canada and moved here to help setup the place so it makes sense


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got it!


I want pizza so badly. With extra cheese, onions and sausage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

Morning everyone.....tgff......ugh....

woke up to a brisk 49F this morning, damn it feels good to sit on the porch with a rob on and good coffee....even Joseph is loving it.....high today 79F

welp here at work start a pot of fresh coffee....it will be ready in a few....so if ya need a warm up....

ok i'm gonna hit the bean and cheese taco's.....add a little green sauce and bam....yummy to the tummy.....

after i eat, gotta a few things to finish up on cars and get them out,then i can get back to my reading.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass did you tell me something about a grape last night?


You're making fun of my near death experience


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I usually end up with 6 types of bacon and cheeses... but pizza has happened a time or two.


It's hard to go wrong with bacon and cheese and you can always eat the toppings off the pizza! Yup I'm that person.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....tgff......ugh....
> 
> woke up to a brisk 49F this morning, damn it feels good to sit on the https://i.notino.com/view/kolmaz/kolmarm_aedp10_02__2.jpgporch with a rob on and good coffee....even Joseph is loving it.....high today 79F
> 
> ...


No tomato juice? I’m going have to go give blood to get some! I’m a galloneer btw if you need O+ just holler.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're making fun of my near death experience


Damnit I spit out my tea!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're making fun of my near death experience


Nooooooooo


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No tomato juice? I’m going have to go give blood to get some! I’m a galloneer btw if you need O+ just holler.


no not yet...still a little early love....after 6...np....did break into a new batch last night, made a little salad....and boom.......talk bout sleepy time... .....it tasted so good though...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no not yet...still a little early love....after 6...np....did break into a new batch last night, made a little salad....and boom.......talk bout sleepy time... .....it tasted so good though...


Used to get it when you flew. You get body armor now when you fly!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're making fun of my near death experience


So...

The Wrath of Grapes?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's hard to go wrong with bacon and cheese and you can always eat the toppings off the pizza! Yup I'm that person.


Could I do that? Or too much touchie?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're making fun of my near death experience


I love you steampunker

What are you gonna do to your hair? Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you steampunker
> 
> What are you gonna do to your hair? Edward Scissorhands?


I have a top hat that I'm going to use.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So...
> 
> The Wrath of Grapes?


For real those things can be dangerous.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Man, you and me both....I'm thinking I should clean my gutters before the next round get here, this afternoon...But I probably wont as my to do list is already over flowing....but first, it's Friday, I MUST do a dab!


You're not going on the roof to do this are you ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Guess I'll smoke this joint I rolled on Wednesday night and haven't gotten to yet.


Slacker 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

Only 7 pages to catch up on this morning in W&B, you guys are slowing down. I actually slept to 7:30 this morning, minus the 4 or 5 pee interruptions.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Only 7 pages to catch up on this morning in W&B, you guys are slowing down. I actually slept to 7:30 this morning, minus the 4 or 5 pee interruptions.
> Mornin.


Well then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was going to ask you that one of the management team at our dispensary is from Canada and moved here to help setup the place so it makes sense


How is it for dryness? It's garbage here.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probably, of course folks do and many steal.


When I was 14 or 15, I was at a keg party at a friends with a "cool mom" who use to let us do most anything. He had a bunch of older brothers so they wore her down.

Anyways, at one party...like I said 14-15, drunk, I opened the medicine cabinet, and what do I see? A big ol bottle of Valium. Well I grabbed the bottle, took a few, wandered around the party handing them out til they were gone...drunk, young and stupid. 

The next day, one of the big BIG brothers came knocking on my parents door looking for me. I thought he was going to beat me, but he just wanted $7 so they could go get his mom a refill. 

I don't think I have ever snooped in another medicine cabinet. 

Also, that was a big thing at real estate open houses years ago...people rummaging for rx pills.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Valium from my aunt, age 12.


You might be my sister!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is it for dryness? It's garbage here.


For a pre-roll it's not to bad and everythingelse I was going to say just didn't work at all in the written language lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For a pre-roll it's not to bad and everythingelse I was going to say just didn't work at all in the written language lol


Do they put a little boveda packs under the tray?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

House is spotless. I don't think I want guests messing it up now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Neighbor got a shiny new toy delivered. Kinda jealous.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neighbor got a shiny new toy delivered. Kinda jealous.
> 
> View attachment 5018960
> View attachment 5018959


Where is the Plaid?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

No plaid anywhere. The steering wheel is like a video game. Didn't capture it very well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No plaid anywhere. The steering wheel is like a video game. Didn't capture it very well.


No plaid??!! False advertizing then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No plaid??!! False advertizing then


You think they'd put plaid inserts in the seats or something like that. He's selling his year old P100D. I wonder if he'd trade straight up for 2019 cr-v.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

OT therapy or trim jail for a couple hours. Starting with the little gal . Did find one mature seed so far.

My wife came across this old picture . I made a tin suit. Trying to find a better picture . One three first places with it . People kept coming up to me and knocked on it to see if it was real steel .

sorry for the no likes but WiFi is so slow. I just read through quickly to catch up . A huge for everyone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> OT therapy or trim jail for a couple hours. Starting with the little gal . Did find one mature seed so far.
> 
> My wife came across this old picture . I made a tin suit. Trying to find a better picture . One three first places with it . People kept coming up to me and knocked on it to see if it was real steel .
> 
> ...


SIte was inaccessible for a while. Getting cloudflare errors.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

you broke it


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Couple lower branches worth . I was surprised to even have saved this one when it was gifted to me .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neighbor got a shiny new toy delivered. Kinda jealous.
> 
> View attachment 5018960
> View attachment 5018959


I just want one for “dog mode”.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neighbor got a shiny new toy delivered. Kinda jealous.
> 
> View attachment 5018960
> View attachment 5018959


Hub has been talking me down from this:





2023 BMW X5 M High-Performance Sports Activity Vehicle


Discover the Sports Activity Vehicle® that’s primed for performance. The 2023 BMW X5 M raises the bar for both high-powered engineering and bold design.




www.bmwusa.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No plaid??!! False advertizing then


The one I walked by today said SpaceX (talk about false advert). I feel vaguely cheated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub has been talking me down from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy! Do it, you deserve a treat.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sexy! Do it, you deserve a treat.


We will see how I feel when the supply chain catches up. Thanks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

I need a new car. My samsung says not compatible when I try to use voice commands to play music.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We will see how I feel when the supply chain catches up. Thanks!




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need a new car. My samsung says not compatible when I try to use voice commands to play music.


Possibly a new phone. My iPhone 13 Pro works terrifically with my '18 Civic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We will see how I feel when the supply chain catches up. Thanks!


I'd pre-order so you're front of the line.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5019010
> 
> SH420


I'm counting on you Shrx to fix this!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Possibly a new phone. My iPhone 13 Pro works terrifically with my '18 Civic


Phone is only a month old . My iphone 12 worked flawlessly. 

Siri play Justin Bieber.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm counting on you Shrx to fix this!!


 You asked for it.






SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just whatsapped that to my grandbaby. Her parents will love me for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub has been talking me down from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let him.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Forgot how much of the PITA this is  !


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Forgot how much of the PITA this is  !View attachment 5019024


That is exactly what I'm supposed to be doing, ugh. I think I'll go outside!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2021)

Can you believe it? I'm off for the day. Heading over the hill to meet up with some friends and head to a show tonight. 
It's weird. 1/2 a day was legit, 8 hours. 

   

Gonna go have some fun tonight. Yea me.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can you believe it? I'm off for the day. Heading over the hill to meet up with some friends and head to a show tonight.
> It's weird. 1/2 a day was legit, 8 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


About time you got some "You" time.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can you believe it? I'm off for the day. Heading over the hill to meet up with some friends and head to a show tonight.
> It's weird. 1/2 a day was legit, 8 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


Have a very good time


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can you believe it? I'm off for the day. Heading over the hill to meet up with some friends and head to a show tonight.
> It's weird. 1/2 a day was legit, 8 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


You lost something brother


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> When I was 14 or 15, I was at a keg party at a friends with a "cool mom" who use to let us do most anything. He had a bunch of older brothers so they wore her down.
> 
> Anyways, at one party...like I said 14-15, drunk, I opened the medicine cabinet, and what do I see? A big ol bottle of Valium. Well I grabbed the bottle, took a few, wandered around the party handing them out til they were gone...drunk, young and stupid.
> 
> ...


I have small, motion sensor alarms for bikes, and I used to put one on the inside of my medicine cabinet doors when I had people over. It was great to laugh at embarassed guests who liked to snoop, it scared the shit out of them. When they came out of the bathroom, I used to ask, 'Find anything interesting?' They would just laugh and blush. Good times...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I have small, motion sensor alarms for bikes, and I used to put one on the inside of my medicine cabinet doors when I had people over. It was great to laugh at embarassed guests who liked to snoop, it scared the shit out of them. When they came out of the bathroom, I used to ask, 'Find anything interesting?' They would just laugh and blush. Good times...


Just brush all handles and knobs ect, with indelible ink. Water soluble of course. Have a black light or two in public rooms. 

But damn. Stay out of my cupboards type shit. People.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5018165


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

I liked this when applicable. Please play safe.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is the Plaid?


"With the longest range and quickest acceleration of any electric vehicle in production, Model S _Plaid_ is the* highest performing sedan ever built*."

I want one!!









Model S


Model S is built for speed and range, with beyond ludicrous acceleration, unparalleled performance and a refined design.




www.tesla.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> "With the longest range and quickest acceleration of any electric vehicle in production, Model S _Plaid_ is the* highest performing sedan ever built*."
> 
> I want one!!
> 
> ...


Check the SpaceX edition it will do 0-60 in 1.1 seconds. The Plaid takes 1.9.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check the SpaceX edition it will do 0-60 in 1.1 seconds. The Plaid takes 1.9.


For that quick trip to the Chinese takeout.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For that quick trip to the Chinese takeout.


or pizza


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> or pizza
> 
> View attachment 5019095
> 
> ...


Shrimp cocktail for dinner followed by my new favorite snack for desert , pork grinds mixed with cashews .


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

pepperoni and sausage pizza


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shrimp cocktail for dinner followed by my new favorite snack for desert , pork grinds mixed with cashews .


Damnit, now u made me hungry and I am only on my first j too...tobacco with the grinds? And I love cashews


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Damnit, now u made me hungry and I am only on my first j too...tobacco with the grinds? And I love cashews


Are you getting dressed up for Halloween?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2021)

It's nice out here. Beautiful. Already a few bowls and drinks in 

Drunk post later? Ala @Aeroknow ?
Mehbe 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's nice out here. Beautiful. Already a few bowls and drinks in
> 
> Drunk post later? Ala @Aeroknow ?
> Mehbe
> ...


I don’t even drink!

I smoke all the weed i grow too.

Just sayin.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2021)

That’s my drunk post for the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> pepperoni and sausage pizza View attachment 5019112


Umm, you’re missing pineapple


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Umm, you’re missing pineapple


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 29, 2021)

Fresh nuggets


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Umm, you’re missing pineapple


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I don’t even drink!
> 
> I smoke all the weed i grow too.
> 
> Just sayin.


Sitting in the hot tub having a drink smoking a bowl. Already had some Pizza My Heart. So far so good! 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub has been talking me down from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I liked this when applicable. Please play safe.


https://tripalarms.com/product/12-gauge-perimeter-alarm-army-green/

fuck a mouse trap...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Umm, you’re missing pineapple


don't make me come to Canadia....


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Umm, you’re missing pineapple


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 29, 2021)

Sweet dreams beautiful


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are you getting dressed up for Halloween?


Naw I am not, friend of mine built a kinda of a haunted forest...and my grandson is coming out, figure I take him out there and his mom, and my wife can so we all can have some fun...


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> When I was 14 or 15, I was at a keg party at a friends with a "cool mom" who use to let us do most anything. He had a bunch of older brothers so they wore her down.
> 
> Anyways, at one party...like I said 14-15, drunk, I opened the medicine cabinet, and what do I see? A big ol bottle of Valium. Well I grabbed the bottle, took a few, wandered around the party handing them out til they were gone...drunk, young and stupid.
> 
> ...


A cool mom like Shannon Bruga?

She faces 39 criminal charges, including 12 felony counts and 10 misdemeanor counts of child endangerment, one count of misdemeanor sexual battery, three counts of misdemeanor child molestation, and 13 misdemeanor counts of providing alcohol to minors.

Woman charged with running secret teen parties filled with booze and sex

https://www.mercurynews.com/2021/10/12/los-gatos-woman-charged-with-running-secret-teen-parties-filled-with-booze-and-sex/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> A cool mom like Shannon Bruga?
> View attachment 5019256
> She faces 39 criminal charges, including 12 felony counts and 10 misdemeanor counts of child endangerment, one count of misdemeanor sexual battery, three counts of misdemeanor child molestation, and 13 misdemeanor counts of providing alcohol to minors.
> 
> ...


dude, all my friend's moms ever did was occasionally feed us


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)

Good morning fellow stoners ! 

coconut mocha café Keurig cup coffee with a little bit of oops poured in ( banana bar mixer mixer ) . Really good 

so many things you could mix this into like a smoothie or a milkshake . Yummy


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Coffee good, music good, and the rain is cold.
{Too many words without enough coffee }


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth why is the edit time so short ? My other forum gives you a month to do so .


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Coffee good, music good, and the rain is cold.
> {Too many words without enough coffee }


Yea we don’t need no more stinking rain  a little divorcecake might do the trick


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

What a way to start Halloween.
Just had a Barred Owl hooting 20ft above me when I let the dogs out, I jumped 2ft straight up.

I think my feet were going, but I recognized the sound before I landed. Usually, I run and save myself first.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Today I'm one year old on RIU.
HAPPY smoke day to me lol.


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)

@Pacoson71  Congratulations !


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Potatoes are in the oven, and I got one egg. Guess I'll figure out what's next when those are browned up.
Sweet sativa this morning, no 3 hr naps after a stogie like last week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> What a way to start Halloween.
> Just had a Barred Owl hooting 20ft above me when I let the dogs out, I jumped 2ft straight up.
> 
> I think my feet were going, but I recognized the sound before I landed. Usually, I run and save myself first.


That’s so cool.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s so cool.


I had a migrating eagle hang around for a couple days last week, peregrine was cruising the field yesterday.
Local crows screwed with him, he did loops around them and screamed, so they left. That was pretty neat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I had a migrating eagle hang around for a couple days last week, peregrine was cruising the field yesterday.
> Local crows screwed with him, he did loops around them and screamed, so they left. That was pretty neat.


That’s fuckin Rad. These are cool birds. I love their nests . They like to make them on top of telephone poles and stuff.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Juncos came back yesterday, they come down to the coast for the winter.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s fuckin Rad. These are cool birds. I love their nests . They like to make them on top of telephone poles and stuff.
> View attachment 5019343


That's a very respectable sized bluefish for that osprey to pick up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth why is the edit time so short ? My other forum gives you a month to do so .


Not really sure but I don't believe it is a "setting" issue on your end - I think it's just part of the site programming.
Sunni is the really tech savvy smarty pants here, she will probably know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

Morning






It's raining. I want a day off lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool & not raining here today (finally) so I'm gonna go check the feeder & my stand.
That's a day off for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth why is the edit time so short ? My other forum gives you a month to do so .


We had issues with good ole editing Abe.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's raining. I want a day off lol


Okay, no wood for you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool & not raining here today (finally) so I'm gonna go check the feeder & my stand.
> That's a day off for me.


Nice, hopefully they like the free food  

In a few minutes, I'm gonna get up off my ass and get that pressure tank in. The hot water tank should be easy. I'm moving the pressure tank so a little pex work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Okay, no wood for you.


At least it's covered.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> At least it's covered.


Good legal advice, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Good legal advice, I'll keep it in mind.


Too cold for that!


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Too cold for that!


Somebody should send this guy a memo.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

We had a guy in the neighborhood must have had 100 arrests for that, prison, mental hospital, VA Hospital before everyone just gave up on changing him. 
Cops used to just laugh when they got the calls, ask you if it was a green trench coat and unusually small.
Locals just clapped when he made appearances, it was fun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh no don't look Ethel lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Somebody should send this guy a memo.
> 
> View attachment 5019350


Is that @DarkWeb ?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Panjwai district of Kandahar on October 13, 2021
What have they got cooking there, I wonder?
Looks like some budrot behind him.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Panjwai district of Kandahar on October 13, 2021
> What have they got cooking there, I wonder?


Cbd I’m sure


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that @DarkWeb ?


Could be


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> What a way to start Halloween.
> Just had a Barred Owl hooting 20ft above me when I let the dogs out, I jumped 2ft straight up. I think my feet were going, but I recognized the sound before I landed. Usually, I run and save myself first.


We were camping, nice and quiet, dog lets out a ""woof", there were about 4 or 5 turkey's in the tree above us, not a peep until now and they all took off with a racket. Scared the shit out of us


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> We were camping, nice and quiet, dog lets out a ""woof", there were about 4 or 5 turkey's in the tree above us, not a peep until now and they all took off with a racket. Scared the shit out of us


That sounds like a helicopter crash out of nowhere every time, wings and branches pounding and horrible gobbling sounds in the dark.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> We were camping, nice and quiet, dog lets out a ""woof", there were about 4 or 5 turkey's in the tree above us, not a peep until now and they all took off with a racket. Scared the shit out of us


Then you're awake before it's warm and you have to pee. So you lay snuggled in your bag glaring at the dog and NOT going back to sleep. Until finally you truculently reach out of your bag, grab your clothes in a misguided attempt to get dressed in your bag. It never works so by then you're cussing at the dog and the hub ever so sweetly says, "Hun since you're up would you mind making the coffee".

You try the, "No, I'm not really up" gambit. Which never works because OBVIOUSLY you're up and you've just kicked over the fucking pee can (husbands always have pee cans), ok maybe only MY husband. @raratt @GreatwhiteNorth do they teach you guys to carry pee cans in survival school?

At this point in time you stomp out, pee and get into the car and turn it on and wait for it to warm up, FUCK coffee, you don't drink it anyway. Fuck the dog whose currently snuggled with the ingrate hub. You realize your rod and reel are in the warm car and day is just breaking so you drive down to the lakeshore, bait it, cast and stuff your rod holder into the shore and the rod in that. Then get back in the warm running car and watch your rod  Hoping for trout or cat for breakfast. Which you plan not to share.

Anyway that's how I imagine camping with me might go.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then you're awake before it's warm and you have to pee. So you lay snuggled in your bag glaring at the dog and NOT going back to sleep. Until finally you truculently reach out of your bag, grab your clothes in a misguided attempt to get dressed in your bag. It never works so by then you're cussing at the dog and the hub ever so sweetly says, "Hun since you're up would you mind making the coffee".
> 
> You try the, "No, I'm not really up" gambit. Which never works because OBVIOUSLY you're up and you've just kicked over the fucking pee can (husbands always have pee cans), ok maybe only MY husband. @raratt @GreatwhiteNorth do they teach you guys to carry pee cans in survival school?
> 
> ...


gator aid bottles, gotta have a WIDE mouth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> We were camping, nice and quiet, dog lets out a ""woof", there were about 4 or 5 turkey's in the tree above us, not a peep until now and they all took off with a racket. Scared the shit out of us


Quail do that to me. Sometimes the dog wakes me up in middle of night to go pee; we go out and invariably he goes under a laurel tree. It's quiet, the dog is quiet and just intent on whizzing and boom, an explosion as the roosted quail covey takes off. Massive adrenaline rush for me


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> gator aid bottles, gotta have a WIDE mouth.


I knew it! Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 30, 2021)

Y'all got some scary ass birds. Here the pigeons just nod and quietly move outta your way...

Good Chill, morning people. There is a haunting in the air.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I knew it! Thanks for the confirmation.


Helps with aim


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 30, 2021)

Never get out of the warm cozy to pee again .I got this/you !






Happy happy joy joy joy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then you're awake before it's warm and you have to pee. So you lay snuggled in your bag glaring at the dog and NOT going back to sleep. Until finally you truculently reach out of your bag, grab your clothes in a misguided attempt to get dressed in your bag. It never works so by then you're cussing at the dog and the hub ever so sweetly says, "Hun since you're up would you mind making the coffee".
> 
> You try the, "No, I'm not really up" gambit. Which never works because OBVIOUSLY you're up and you've just kicked over the fucking pee can (husbands always have pee cans), ok maybe only MY husband. @raratt @GreatwhiteNorth do they teach you guys to carry pee cans in survival school?
> 
> ...


Nah, I just jump up, water a tree & hop back in the bag.



Singlemalt said:


> Quail do that to me. Sometimes the dog wakes me up in middle of night to go pee; we go out and invariably he goes under a laurel tree. It's quiet, the dog is quiet and just intent on whizzing and boom, an explosion as the roosted quail covey takes off. Massive adrenaline rush for me


Pheasant do it to me, those things clatter & beat the air like it owes em money.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Y'all got some scary ass birds. Here the pigeons just nod and quietly move outta your way...
> 
> Good Chill, morning people. There is a haunting in the air.


Meanwhile in LA


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check the SpaceX edition it will do 0-60 in 1.1 seconds. The Plaid takes 1.9.


I thought you were kidding til I googled it.... Not sure


lokie said:


> A cool mom like Shannon Bruga?
> View attachment 5019256
> She faces 39 criminal charges, including 12 felony counts and 10 misdemeanor counts of child endangerment, one count of misdemeanor sexual battery, three counts of misdemeanor child molestation, and 13 misdemeanor counts of providing alcohol to minors.
> 
> ...


No, no, no...She was a sweet lady actually. A single mom with a handful of wild boys that she could not control. No wonder she was prescribed Valium. I think she figured they are gonna smoke pot, at least here i know what they are up too. And she was not a cougar, although that would have been nice Kidding!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And she was not a cougar, although that would have been nice Kidding!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought you were kidding til I googled it.... Not sure
> 
> No, no, no...*She was a sweet lady actually.* A single mom with a handful of wild boys that she could not control. No wonder she was prescribed Valium. I think she figured they are gonna smoke pot, at least here i know what they are up too. And she was not a cougar, although that would have been nice Kidding!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Stop thinking my thoughts!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Stop thinking my thoughts!!!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Quick with the juke box selections you are, and righteous music too


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> teach you guys to carry pee cans in survival school?


Never went to survival school, that was for the crazies that jumped from perfectly good aircraft. I was known to have one when I had my room in the mountains and the bathroom was downstairs in an unheated garage.
Mornin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> We were camping, nice and quiet, dog lets out a ""woof", there were about 4 or 5 turkey's in the tree above us, not a peep until now and they all took off with a racket. Scared the shit out of us


people here keep guinea hens, they like to roost in trees close to the road. you go out for a walk at night and they go off when you're right under them...scares the fuck out of you, no matter how many times you've heard it. they named a rural area here "boogertown" because of them, because the old folks said it sounded like hell opened up and the boogermen were coming to get you...
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Boogertown+Rd,+Tennessee+37876/@35.7753608,-83.4873188,17z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x885bfdb7e9f3f5c3:0x6416ac8b24852891!8m2!3d35.7754566!4d-83.4842611


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never went to survival school, that was for the crazies that jumped from perfectly good aircraft. I was known to have one when I had my room in the mountains and the bathroom was downstairs in an unheated garage.
> Mornin.


Interesting hub went to survival school and he was maintenance. Which, come to think of it, didn't actually inspire confidence in his skills. I thought all you guys did. Hmmmmm


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never went to survival school, that was for the crazies that jumped from perfectly good aircraft. I was known to have one when I had my room in the mountains and the bathroom was downstairs in an unheated garage.
> Mornin.


That was everyone my father knew, the normal ones jumped out of airplanes, and it just devolved from there to war criminals and politicians.

I just updated my day pack for fall, added a cashmere scarf, wool hat and gloves, refilled the medicinal flask.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That was everyone my father knew, the normal ones jumped out of airplanes, and it just devolved from there to war criminals and politicians.
> 
> I just updated my day pack for fall, added a cashmere scarf, wool hat and gloves, refilled the medicinal flask.
> View attachment 5019424


Time for an up pot for the medicinal flask IMO


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2021)

I updated the restroom facilities of Chateau' Hatchback from the basic 30oz mayo jar to the "Glow in the Dark" spill proof urinal !





Excited to test out this coming week in Mammoth.

will report back


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

The blade saids it all in the name


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting hub went to survival school and he was maintenance. Which, come to think of it, didn't actually inspire confidence in his skills. I thought all you guys did. Hmmmmm


I keep a pee jar under the seat of my car, just in case! Although my bladder has gotten much better now taking meds for an enlarged prostate. 



Here's an interesting military warning...From my "kid" in Japan. They had all servicemen warn their families in the *Maryland and Virginia* area to stay out of malls and large venues this weekend, as they are expecting something bad to happen.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The blade saids it all in the name View attachment 5019439


I gave "Ol' Fang" to my daughter, her favorite knife. I still miss it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

And his little bother for backup


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I keep a pee jar under the seat of my car, just in case! Although my bladder has gotten much better now taking meds for an enlarged prostate.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting military warning...From my "kid" in Japan. They had all servicemen warn their families in the *Maryland and Virginia* area to stay out of malls and large venues this weekend, as they are expecting something bad to happen.











Threats to Northern Virginia malls, shopping centers could be activated ISIS cell: military source


FOX 5 has learned that threats to multiple malls and shopping centers could be linked to an activated ISIS cell.




www.fox5dc.com


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's an interesting military warning...From my "kid" in Japan. They had all servicemen warn their families in the *Maryland and Virginia* area to stay out of malls and large venues this weekend, as they are expecting something bad to happen.


My mother got followed by the Beltway Snipers for a couple blocks, that was a close call. She had told me about the creepy encounter, but at the time police were looking for a white work van. Couple days later...same car, same 2 people were suspects.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a very respectable sized bluefish for that osprey to pick up.


That is a bad ass osprey.
And that fish looks delicious.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

What a morning dog shit in the house cleaning it dog throwing up grass granddaughter 3 year trying to play in it get that under control and turn around and bam the wife falls on the dogs bone icing it now waiting for the kids to pickup the little peanut and then off to the Er I need coffee coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That was everyone my father knew, the normal ones jumped out of airplanes, and it just devolved from there to war criminals and politicians.
> 
> I just updated my day pack for fall, added a cashmere scarf, wool hat and gloves, refilled the medicinal flask.
> View attachment 5019424


Jesus I hate those sawyer water bags. They take forever to fill up, but I still keep a Mini as a backup. I’ve been rocking the katadyn be free with a 2 liter dirty bag, and I gotta say, it filters soooo fast. I really love the wide opening on the dirty water bag, it’s so easy to fill up. Usually just squeeze it into a smart water bottle.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That was everyone my father knew, the normal ones jumped out of airplanes, and it just devolved from there to war criminals and politicians.
> 
> I just updated my day pack for fall, added a cashmere scarf, wool hat and gloves, refilled the medicinal flask.
> View attachment 5019424


Is that laid out on an old saddle blanket? It kind of looks like one.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I updated the restroom facilities of Chateau' Hatchback from the basic 30oz mayo jar to the "Glow in the Dark" spill proof urinal !
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019426
> ...


Please no pics, I'll believe you.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is that laid out on an old saddle blanket? It kind of looks like one.


The grey/black is a 2Mx1M Pakistani cotton shemagh on the very bottom.
The plaid one (horse blanket ) is a 2Mx0.6M Scottish cashmere scarf, only a few ounces. Half the weight, twice the warmth of wool.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Today I'm one year old on RIU.
> HAPPY smoke day to me lol.


Congratulations. Not many make it that long especially in TnT.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

Yeah congratulations .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Congratulations. Not many make it that long especially in TnT.


My fucking 11th is coming up, fittingly, on November 11th


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My fucking 11th is coming up, fittingly, on November 11th


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then you're awake before it's warm and you have to pee. So you lay snuggled in your bag glaring at the dog and NOT going back to sleep. Until finally you truculently reach out of your bag, grab your clothes in a misguided attempt to get dressed in your bag. It never works so by then you're cussing at the dog and the hub ever so sweetly says, "Hun since you're up would you mind making the coffee".
> 
> You try the, "No, I'm not really up" gambit. Which never works because OBVIOUSLY you're up and you've just kicked over the fucking pee can (husbands always have pee cans), ok maybe only MY husband. @raratt @GreatwhiteNorth do they teach you guys to carry pee cans in survival school?
> 
> ...


If I can’t roll over and call for coffee and breakfast from room service I’m not going.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If I can’t roll over and call for coffee and breakfast from room service I’m not going.


I love ya, sis!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What a morning dog shit in the house cleaning it dog throwing up grass granddaughter 3 year trying to play in it get that under control and turn around and bam the wife falls on the dogs bone icing it now waiting for the kids to pickup the little peanut and then off to the Er I need coffee coffee coffee coffee


Oh no, is she ok?

I just dropped the mrs off at the er. Neither one of us want me to go in there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love ya, sis!


I love you too little brother.
And I should have turned down service too but that’s cool


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

Freakin dog took off this morning. Found her and called her then she scratched my door jumping up on it, then didn't want to get in from the passenger side.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If I can’t roll over and call for coffee and breakfast from room service I’m not going.


Friend of mine calls that "Credit Card Camping", only gear he brings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Friend of mine calls that "Credit Card Camping", only gear he brings.


Yeah I’m not sleeping outdoors.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2021)

Didn't get drunk last night, but I'm pretending I need some hair of the dog

Santa Cruz IPA. TASTY 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

GO GATORS 


4 the mrs

That looks so good but just can’t drink a beer. Enjoy your time sweet boy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

And a dab for the missed field goal 

Thank you PayPal santa


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)

Do some OT for a little bit get this little gal done ‘

@GreatwhiteNorth , I was giving this knife from my cousin for standing in his wedding . It’s a knives of Alaska (NOA )Alaska cub bear . This is a sweet little fixed blade. I’ve cleaned and deboned many deer and never had to sharpen it . I learned really quick not to have it on your belt when you sit down . https://www.top-gear.co.nz/shop/KNIVES+AND+MULTITOOLS/HUNTING+KNIVES/Knives+of+Alaska+Cub+Bear+CapingSkinning+Knife+-+Black+or+Orange+Handle.html


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

I don’t think I could wield it


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Everyday carry, 5"folder
Either flick it open for dramatic effect, or use the arc lock to let gravity release it, locks in place silently from your palm or sleeve.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And a dab for the missed field goal
> View attachment 5019605
> Thank you PayPal santa


You have a mysterious benefactor?!?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You have a mysterious benefactor?!?


Will gigolo for dabs


----------



## JustRolling (Oct 30, 2021)

Before my cousin brought the pizza over we were using FaceTime and his boy called from camp Johnson . Might be his first free weekend from joining the marines . Asked if I wanted a k-bar  like he had to ask .


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You have a mysterious benefactor?!?


Hey that’s a good idea papi


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> GO GATORS
> 
> 
> 4 the mrs
> ...


There's gluten free beer


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's gluten free beer


Grapefruit?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Before my cousin brought the pizza over we were using FaceTime and his boy called from camp Johnson . Might be his first free weekend from joining the marines . Asked if I wanted a k-bar  like he had to ask .


Ummm? Hell yes. My uncles from Korea. Still shave with it. 

I have that blade fetish also. Shhhhhh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ummm? Hell yes. My uncles from Korea. Still shave with it.
> 
> I have that blade fetish also. Shhhhhh. View attachment 5019665View attachment 5019666


you need some neetsfoot oil for that handle and sheath, fiebing makes good shit
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/fiebings-prime-neatsfoot-oil-compound-16-oz-5019931?store=425&cm_mmc=organic_feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-5019931&utm_source=Shopping&utm_medium=ECOMM&utm_content=Feed&utm_campaign=Core&cid=Shopping-ECOMM-Core--33&gclid=CjwKCAjw2vOLBhBPEiwAjEeK9gjTTDXdYSZTN4TaMcftfQv0yR_Ey7pACAFnr3udd48MgItXP6aOkhoCNn0QAvD_BwE


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Grapefruit?


Probably lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

Ahhhhhh hot running water 

Kinda temp where it actually sits because all the plumbing and lots of electrical are going to be moved. But I have a normal house again lol and no leaks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh no, is she ok?
> 
> I just dropped the mrs off at the er. Neither one of us want me to go in there.


Take the very best care of your self get some rest and hopefully your better haft gets well soon


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

She’s out! Oh yeah oh yeah…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s out! Oh yeah oh yeah…


Oh yeah talk big now lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh yeah talk big now lol


I can go to bed now lol thanks you guys. I’ll be here all day tomorrow as I can’t walk now.

Off to watch Perry and hit the proverbial hay!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can go to bed now lol thanks you guys. I’ll be here all day tomorrow as I can’t walk now.
> 
> Off to watch Perry and hit the proverbial hay!
> View attachment 5019769


Rest well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can go to bed now lol thanks you guys. I’ll be here all day tomorrow as I can’t walk now.
> 
> Off to watch Perry and hit the proverbial hay!
> View attachment 5019769


Sweet dreams


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sweet dreams


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5019800View attachment 5019802


Are you trying to get me dizzy so you can take advantage of me I'll warn you know I'm ex-Carney lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you trying to get me dizzy so you can take advantage of me I'll warn you know ex-Carney lol


If you went camping and were duct taped naked to a tree, would you tell anybody.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

I'd squeal like a piglet or should I say stuck piggy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd squeal like a piglet or should I say stuck piggy


"HAPPY DEVILS NIGHT" PEOPLE!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

I also see better at night so I can be a little bit harder to catch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also see better at night so I can be a little bit harder to catch


I so do love an optically sensitive challenging my auditory abilities. A flash bulb won't deafen me. LOL. 

Glad you are joking again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I so do love an optically sensitive challenging my auditory abilities. A flash bulb won't deafen me. LOL.
> 
> Glad you are joking again.


I'm trying here been a hell of a day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Sitting here smoking a blow of roachesand coffee consuming coffee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm trying here been a hell of a day


-
Sciatic from hell. All that entails. Got mad at the pain and walked the dog further than normal. Thought I'd show off how nice it is off the beaten path here. Dog tried to rip me in half at the waist as it horizontally launched in full attack mode. Was a really nice 10-12 pointer. I was trying to get a few pics of the wild turkey going over a burm to my left. Snap went my body and the choker as I held my ground. OUCH!. Have a piece of the collar on the leash. Started smoking the bowl I was to chill with as I began sweeping dry ground. About 3 miles plotting and a half mile ahead my dog awaited me. I know not. Rewarded him with a piece of candy I had and wrapped the lead around his neck. Fun day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> -
> Sciatic from hell. All that entails. Got mad at the pain and walked the dog further than normal. Thought I'd show off how nice it is off the beaten path here. Dog tried to rip me in half at the waist as it horizontally launched in full attack mode. Was a really nice 10-12 pointer. I was trying to get a few pics of the wild turkey going over a burm to my left. Snap went my body and the choker as I held my ground. OUCH!. Have a piece of the collar on the leash. Started smoking the bowl I was to chill with as I began sweeping dry ground. About 3 miles plotting and a half mile ahead my dog awaited me. I know not. Rewarded him with a piece of candy I had and wrapped the lead around his neck. Fun day.


I know that anger gets me into trouble every time


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Allow me to bring you up to speed. LOL. Apologies to those already subjected to my vanity or such.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

And what does the little serial killer way 45 maybe 60 pounds that feels like a 100 pounds of muscle trying to be held back


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Allow me to bring you up to speed. LOL. Apologies to those already subjected to my vanity or such.
> 
> View attachment 5019832View attachment 5019833View attachment 5019835View attachment 5019837View attachment 5019840View attachment 5019842View attachment 5019844View attachment 5019845View attachment 5019847View attachment 5019849


I swear, you're the guy that takes all the pics of Bigfoot and Loch Ness 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Allow me to bring you up to speed. LOL. Apologies to those already subjected to my vanity or such.
> 
> View attachment 5019832View attachment 5019833View attachment 5019835View attachment 5019837View attachment 5019840View attachment 5019842View attachment 5019844View attachment 5019845View attachment 5019847View attachment 5019849


Do you have a new rack for your wall


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I swear, you're the guy that takes all the pics of Bigfoot and Loch Ness
> 
> SH420


All you need to do is be quiet and aware. May surprise you to know what and how many are watching. And I hope I have a recording device when Harry and I break jerky.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All you need to do is be quiet and aware. May surprise you to know what and how many are watching. And I hope I have a recording device when Harry and I break jerky.


And hearing that the Wolverine has been making appearances back in the woods of Michigan actual Wolverine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Although the trail camera footage I've seen really look more like a badger not Wolverine


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And hearing that the Wolverine has been making appearances back in the woods of Michigan actual Wolverine


Not something you will ever see. And give it a country mile if you do. Almost the baddest critter by ferocity per pound here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All you need to do is be quiet and aware. May surprise you to know what and how many are watching. And I hope I have a recording device when Harry and I break jerky.


I think he likes cottage cheese? Not sure.


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Aww head rush been waiting for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry but that one tickled the backside


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think he likes cottage cheese? Not sure.
> View attachment 5019860
> 
> SH420


You better rent a cottage and start churning. Let me know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

He he he ha ha ha he he he man I'm tried and shit might get goofy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

Anybody watch a show called time team some funny shit and you might learn something lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anybody watch a show called time team some funny shit and you might learn something lol


I honestly watch PBS, NOAA or my CCTV cameras. TV???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I honestly watch PBS, NOAA or my CCTV cameras. TV???


British archaeology on YouTube give it a try


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)

They get three days to do an archaeology dig and some pretty historical sites funny part is when they take a break and go to the pub


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> British archaeology on YouTube give it a try


I applaud the educational value. Personally pissed off everytime I encounter something hard while digging. A bit more persuasion than presented is in order sir.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Give me some local useful geographical archeology. 





__





Gold






project.geo.msu.edu


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Sunday, RIU fam! This should start your day off right.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2021)

It’s too early, I’m tired. I’m going back to penis for a few hours.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s too early, I’m tired. I’m going back to penis for a few hours.


Same same. But 1st...

   

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2021)

Good morning, maybe.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 31, 2021)

And I awake, so yep a good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night happy happy Halloween


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2021)

Yea, early Sunday morning is really only time u can go as fast as you want and chances of getting caught are slim to none ,BIG SLEEPYS ABOUND


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> And I awake, so yep a good morning


I absolutely hate it when I wake up dead! Ruins the entire day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I absolutely hate it when I wake up dead! Ruins the entire day.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

Good morning ghouls and ghosts!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi beautiful 

It’s 58 mad degrees

@Jeffislovinlife how’s the mrs?

Life is


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> It’s 58 mad degrees
> 
> ...


and it is the day after the crash and she is feeling it thanks for asking


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s too early, I’m tired. I’m going back to penis for a few hours.


I went back to bed too


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I went back to bed too


I just pushed my alarm back by 10 minutes...
It must be something in the air.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Oh yeah, good morning  






Happy Halloween!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

Anyone doing anything fun today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone doing anything fun today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone doing anything fun today?


Monster movies I’d say. You?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

I love Jamie Lee Curtis

love


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Monster movies I’d say. You?


I work today, then probably gonna come home and watch movies and smoke until it is November!
What's your first movie on the docket?


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love Jamie Lee Curtis
> 
> love


She has really nice boobies.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> She has really nice boobies.
> Mornin.


That's the first thing I thought too! GMTA


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I work today, then probably gonna come home and watch movies and smoke until it is November!
> What's your first movie on the docket?


I passed out watching Venom last night. So that’s first.
You?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

@DarkWeb hows that shower?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I passed out watching Venom last night. So that’s first.
> You?


So did I hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb hows that shower?


Awesome!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome!


So happy for you. Even though I didn’t know what the fuck was going on. Angel was worried


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I passed out watching Venom last night. So that’s first.
> You?


hocus pocus!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> hocus pocus!


The wife’s favorite


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Oh I tried to watch Meg with Jason Statham. It sucked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh I tried to watch Meg with Jason Statham. It sucked.


i hate it when action guys try to do drama or comedy...last action guy that made a funny movie i liked? kindergarten cop..."It'S NOT A TUMAH!"
ahh...meg is a shark movie?....still, statham's strong suit is kicking shit in the head...kicking a 75 foot megalodon in the head....?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone doing anything fun today?


Dabs 

Well actually just wax in my pen so far....That's not technically a dab is it? Maybe....Hmmm. 

I got up at 8...took a pee, turned up the heat and went back to bed til 10:30am!!! 2 hours reading the paper, drinking coffee, and vaping fresh wax.

Breakfast, or lunch!

Cooking something good sounds like a plan!

Watched Dune last night...It was ok...pretty good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Watched Dune last night...It was ok...pretty good.


i liked it...but i'm a fan boy...why was Liet a woman? where's Feyd?....but otherwise pretty good.
i won't even look at amazon's wheel of time series. i've read/listened to those books half a dozen times, and their ads leading up to release were all "this is our vision of how it should be"...fuck your vision, your visions didn't sell ten million copies....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dabs
> 
> Well actually just wax in my pen so far....That's not technically a dab is it? Maybe....Hmmm.
> 
> ...


Yes of course it’s considered a dab! Don’t do they to me. You know the tenets of dabbing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

I need some tomato juice.


edit-I’ve got dry mouth and need that boost. I should go get some.

If you drink it, what’s your favorite drink with it?

Any Clamato drinkers? Why not shrompmato?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

I like clamato, and micheladas. And also just straight up tomato juice is kinda nice sometimes, reflux willing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

how about Shempmato?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need some tomato juice.
> 
> 
> edit-I’ve got dry mouth and need that boost. I should go get some.
> ...


Only in bloody Mary's.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Only in bloody Mary's.
> 
> SH420


A little A1 is good in there too


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Only in bloody Mary's.
> 
> SH420


How did I forget those.. I am losing my edge. Bloody marys rock


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need some tomato juice.
> 
> 
> edit-I’ve got dry mouth and need that boost. I should go get some.
> ...


I like it straight up...I use to add a little salt, but not any more. I also use it to make meatloaf, with oatmeal. A recipie I found on the back of Quaker Oats years ago....Try it!!



https://www.quakeroats.com/cooking-and-recipes/prize-winning-meatloaf


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Washer and dryer are in. Temp for them as well. Washer discharge moved, so for the moment I'm letting it drain into a 35 gallon rez I had laying around. Then I'll just pump it out from there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Love this song  
Listen to Tv-on-the-radio-staring-at-the-sun-diplo-remix by SchiaffThePast on #SoundCloud








Tv-on-the-radio-staring-at-the-sun-diplo-remix


Listen to Tv-on-the-radio-staring-at-the-sun-diplo-remix by SchiaffThePast #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

I miss @Laughing Grass on the weekend.
Fell asleep, Go Bucs, this is a nightmare game.
You guys work too hard. 
@Jeffislovinlife how you doin?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dabs
> 
> Well actually just wax in my pen so far....That's not technically a dab is it?


Ok so @Paul Drake doesn't have a stroke over this. Yes if you put wax in a skillet pen of any kind it's a dab. Even using distillate in a C-cell I would consider dabbing. 97% THC vs 60-70% THC in BHO, a dab is a dab the world round. Unless we start talking about kief or old-school sieve hash, I would still call it dabbing.



manfredo said:


> Watched Dune last night...It was ok...pretty good.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i liked it...but i'm a fan boy...why was Liet a woman?


I'm fairly sure it's because Frank Herbert (and the original book series) was/is horribly sexist in general, all the women were for breeding (Axolotl tanks etc), political gain, or ornamentation and the Bene Gesserit were basically evil manipulators of everything for greed. So they made Liet a woman, I'm okay with it, however I'm curious how they're going to tie in Chani's familial heritage in this version of their story. I'm more upset that Liet didn't die like in the book, while trying to destroy all the spice by putting water into a spice blow, felt like the character death was less impactful with her just wandering out to die in the desert instead of with a goal of destroying the spice (something EVERY movie has skipped so far.)



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where's Feyd?


 Dunno, I'm hoping we see him/her in the next half. I really hope they didn't roll that character into one with Rabban.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

Oooooh. Okay. Weekend strength weed time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ok so @Paul Drake doesn't have a stroke over this. Yes if you put wax in a skillet pen of any kind it's a dab. Even using distillate in a C-cell I would consider dabbing. 97% THC vs 60-70% THC in BHO, a dab is a dab the world round. Unless we start talking about kief or old-school sieve hash, I would still call it dabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, phew I was worried you might disagree


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks, phew I was worried you might disagree



Sorry, that didn't come out as funny as when I thought it, I think edit #3 was the funny one but it got sliced and diced. Trying to juggle an 11 year old's _maybe_ next to last Halloween outting before she's too old and she keeps getting up in my space while trying to type, making each post take 10 minutes longer than necessary to type.

My bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Sorry, that didn't come out as funny as when I thought it, I think edit #3 was the funny one but it got sliced and diced. Trying to juggle an 11 year old's _maybe_ next to last Halloween outting before she's too old and she keeps getting up in my space while trying to type, making each post take 10 minutes longer than necessary to type.
> 
> My bad.


No offense. Play with your kid on Halloween dude.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Any one seen “Fido”? You must.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oooooh. Okay. Weekend strength weed time.


After a long ass day/week the best feeling is sitting down and taking your socks off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Sorry, that didn't come out as funny as when I thought it, I think edit #3 was the funny one but it got sliced and diced. Trying to juggle an 11 year old's _maybe_ next to last Halloween outting before she's too old and she keeps getting up in my space while trying to type, making each post take 10 minutes longer than necessary to type.
> 
> My bad.


I hear that


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No offense. Play with your kid on Halloween dude.



Nah this is daddies night free of the ladies. They're going out as their evil China dolls and leaving me alone with my oils and weed, with a sign on the door telling everyone I'm old, my head hurts and all I have is weed, so try next door. 

I've got to get up at 5am to start hunting for bugs on weed, so I'll be in bed before they get home.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I miss @Laughing Grass on the weekend.
> Fell asleep, Go Bucs, this is a nightmare game.
> You guys work too hard.
> @Jeffislovinlife how you doin?


Slowly


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Listen to ZZ Top - I Need You Tonight (Disco Island Remix) by Disco Island on #SoundCloud








ZZ Top - I Need You Tonight (Disco Island Remix)


my remix of i need you tonight




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to ZZ Top - I Need You Tonight (Disco Island Remix) by Disco Island on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> After a long ass day/week the best feeling is sitting down and taking your socks off.


I remember a few years ago some friends were staying here...I ran to the grocery store and when I got back there was a really bad funky odor...Glad I kept my mouth shut, because as soon as I walked in to the living room, every one of them had their shoes and socks off....and they were in serious need of some Odor Eaterz


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Slowly


Have some coffee!

I wonder how LG's party went...or is that tonight? 

I should have crashed it!!  

Back probably 20 tears ago my ex was having a house party..Someone showed up in a full latex suit, never spoke a word, hung out all night, and we never did figure out who it was.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

Good idea


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

GOAT my ass grrr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> GOAT my ass grrr


You know in some circles that might sound fun


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You know in some circles that might sound fun


I know of a goat farm where you can pick four leaf clovers in abundance. Only catch is you must pick them before the goats ram your ass. LOL.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You know in some circles that might sound fun


Not in the Tampa Bay house grrrrr


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Five minutes and it is over. Shutting it down. I so need to smoke. 4 hours of treating others. I deserve a treat. 

And we made it on the candy. Did add 32 ring pops and 72 glow necklaces to the mix. Bet none come rake my lawn. Funny but yeah.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

i got two big buckets worth of candy and haven't had one trick or treater yet...i just put the damn bowl on the porch...if even one kid comes, they can have the whole damn thing...maybe a bear will come eat it all....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got two big buckets worth of candy and haven't had one trick or treater yet...i just put the damn bowl on the porch...if even one kid comes, they can have the whole damn thing...maybe a bear will come eat it all....


Damn kids must like you. They’ve not brought us anything!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

I have a rather disturbing question for all. My wife and I were confused by the number, 8, pregnant or appearing to be princesses or ferries. Is that a costume or do we have a situation here?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

Good night peeps. Enjoy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Wife just reminded of the withdrawal from from my pocket tomorrow. Cracking that 5th I was intending to for tincture. And having my press placed on the counter. Damn trees are expensive. Power company killed it. Why are all around here paying to remove them?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

I suppose @Jeffislovinlife is probably living it up. Still concerned with his silence. I managed to get a decoration up for you. Wish I had arced the blinds. Looks 3D then. But here's one to and for you.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2021)

Trippy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Trippy


It scared children. Yet than ran to my door to see the ferociously barking dog. Kids?

It is cool. An assortment of slides for it. And my blinking cat eyes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

my face right now is busy right now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> my face right now is busy right now View attachment 5020418


Trying to find mine after putting the juice from a hand sized bud in the bowl on top off hash and toking until choking. 

Looks good. Our pasties from pastie children were good. Must eat them quickly. Don't store well. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Trying to find mine after putting the juice from a hand sized bud in the bowl on top off hash and toking until choking.
> 
> Looks good. Our pasties from pastie children were good. Must eat them quickly. Don't store well. LOL.


Yeah I bet you say that to all the people lol got to eat it quickly that is a good one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

_ all right people see you in a few hours oh I can not wait until the @Laughing Grass party report this will be good _


----------



## tardis (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! I just drop the oil into capsules after. Instead of cooking with it. I can take it places with pretty low smell that way, and also not have to whip out a big pastry
> Which ardent do you have? Do you find the infusion setting to be useless too? I run a1 both times...


I do the same thing. I get capsules off amazon and a capsule filler off ebay. I put my thc infused mct oil (with Lecithin) from my Ardent into capsules. Easy to medicate.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 1, 2021)

Rained out just as it was getting dark last night. Neighbor got one Trick or treater then he ran back home.

I got none. 

So I got RPB cups and kit Kats for lunch today!

Morning

Happy not raining Monday

Off to work


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Morning











Don't forget 






Skiing soon


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Happy Monday to my cool humans.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Where is the best skiing you have seen? It looks so cool when someone knows what they're doing on those things!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Where is the best skiing you have seen? It looks so cool when someone knows what they're doing on those things!


To subjective.
I've had "the best day ever" countless times


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Tomorrow


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> To subjective.
> I've had "the best day ever" countless times


As someone who has never skied I am wondering where the best skiing is! I am sure it is subjective, but you all get so excited. Hah


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Where is the best skiing you have seen? It looks so cool when someone knows what they're doing on those things!





BobBitchen said:


> To subjective.
> I've had "the best day ever" countless times


Any day you don't get hurt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> As someone who has never skied I am wondering where the best skiing is! I am sure it is subjective, but you all get so excited. Hah


Ding ding ding


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.


Hello. How's your hangover


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.


YOU ARE ALIVE!?! 

How was your weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hello. How's your hangover


No hangover, I was well behaved. I think I maybe had two glasses of wine and that was at the end of the night. Several people cancelled Saturday so it was much smaller than I was hoping for. 

I did paintball Saturday morning. First and last time lol, my shoulder is a massive bruise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No hangover, I was well behaved. I think I maybe had two glasses of wine and that was at the end of the night. Several people cancelled Saturday so it was much smaller than I was hoping for.
> 
> I did paintball Saturday morning. First and last time lol, my shoulder is a massive bruise.


Don't stick your shoulder out lol

Did you have fun?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No hangover, *I was well behaved*. I think I maybe had two glasses of wine and that was at the end of the night. Several people cancelled Saturday so it was much smaller than I was hoping for.
> 
> I did paintball Saturday morning. First and last time lol, my shoulder is a massive bruise.


Well that's no fun 
Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well that's no fun
> Good morning


I figured one of us needed to be sober. I did smoke copious amounts of weed. 

Morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't stick your shoulder out lol
> 
> Did you have fun?


Right up until I got shot I did. It hot and hard to see what's going on with the mask on. They hurt a lot even through multiple layers of clothes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right up until I got shot I did. It hot and hard to see what's going on with the mask on. They hurt a lot even through multiple layers of clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5020608


Good one


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right up until I got shot I did. It hot and hard to see what's going on with the mask on. They hurt a lot even through multiple layers of clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5020608


Did you wing the bitch whodunnit?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right up until I got shot I did. It hot and hard to see what's going on with the mask on. They hurt a lot even through multiple layers of clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5020608


Good morning beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did you wing the bitch whodunnit?


It's just chaos. I don't know who shot me and I'm not sure if I shot anyone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful


Morning gorgeous, how are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Is it too early for me to make Alec Baldwin jokes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it too early for me to make Alec Baldwin jokes?


umm probably.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning gorgeous, how are you doing?


Pretty damn good now that we got the wifey all straightened out.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

Little bird just knocked itself out after flying into a window.... A few minutes later he flew away. I picked him up wrapped in a towel, put in the sun, and 5 minutes later it flew away.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> umm probably.


Good cause I didn’t want to sit here and make one up


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Little bird just knocked itself out after flying into a window.... A few minutes later he flew away. I picked him up wrapped in a towel, put in the sun, and 5 minutes later it flew away.
> View attachment 5020616


Why would you put that window there, the poor dear. Shame on you. Glad its okay though. How cute!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty damn good now that we got the wifey all straightened out.


Saw your message. How is she doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw your message. How is she doing?


Much better now thank you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's just chaos. I don't know who shot me and I'm not sure if I shot anyone.
> 
> View attachment 5020614


Spray and pray baby!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

@BobBitchen Insanity is all I can say.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Much better now thank you.


What did you do for Halloween? Get any fun in?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Spray and pray baby!!!


I quit after that and ate vending machine doritos and watched them shoot each other.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Insanity is all I can say.
> 
> View attachment 5020617View attachment 5020618


I need you to travel to Florida to build me one of your grow rooms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need you to travel to Florida to build me one of your grow rooms.


It's the magic beans sis, I've never had buds this big in any of my grows.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did you do for Halloween? Get any fun in?


Kids must not like us because they didn’t bring us any candy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did you do for Halloween? Get any fun in?


I dabbed  so hell yes I had fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Kids must not like us because they didn’t bring us any candy.


We don't get kids either. I _might_ make a trip to the grocery store today and see if I can find any leftover chocolates.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We don't get kids either. I _might_ make a trip to the grocery store today and see if I can find any leftover chocolates.


Didn't you do that with Easter bunny's?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> As someone who has never skied I am wondering where the best skiing is! I am sure it is subjective, but you all get so excited. Hah


On a lake on a calm 90 degree day behind a powerful motorboat  



Laughing Grass said:


> We don't get kids either. I _might_ make a trip to the grocery store today and see if I can find any leftover chocolates.


Great idea!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We don't get kids either. I _might_ make a trip to the grocery store today and see if I can find any leftover chocolates.


I love going to CVS with a big sack after candy holidays...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

I don’t know about the rest of us @Laughing Grass but I miss you here on the weekends…


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't you do that with Easter bunny's?


Shhh. 

I'm betting after Christmas chocolates will bring excitement.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Shhh.
> 
> I'm betting after Christmas chocolates will bring excitement.
> View attachment 5020626


I wonder if they use the same mold


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Insanity is all I can say.
> 
> View attachment 5020617View attachment 5020618


That looks like some frosty dankness. What's the strain? Seems like it finished pretty quick too...I know we flipped about the same time. 

I think I have a month left...My crop is looking mediocre. They weren't the healthiest plants...I had kept them alive all summer in a closet with minimal care, and it shows.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t know about the rest of us @Laughing Grass but I miss you here on the weekends…


She _is_ pretty cool...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder if they use the same mold


That's why you don't buy used molds off eBay......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I dabbed  so hell yes I had fun!


Nice, one of my friends brought a dab rig that you plug in, no torch necessary. That got messy lol, I had to keep checking on them to make sure they were still alive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t know about the rest of us @Laughing Grass but I miss you here on the weekends…
> 
> View attachment 5020623


Makes me look forward to posting on monday morning.

The third part of the night was awful lol. She stayed up and watched another one afterwards. 









The Third Part of the Night - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice, one of my friends brought a dab rig that you plug in, no torch necessary. That got messy lol, I had to keep checking on them to make sure they were still alive.


Sounds like a great party!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes me look forward to posting on monday morning.
> 
> The third part of the night was awful lol. She stayed up and watched another one afterwards.
> 
> ...


Sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That looks like some frosty dankness. What's the strain? Seems like it finished pretty quick too...I know we flipped about the same time.
> 
> I think I have a month left...My crop is looking mediocre. They weren't the healthiest plants...I had kept them alive all summer in a closet with minimal care, and it shows.


Those are Bob Bitchen's beans Meldown. Even the lower buds are getting huge. I figure another three weeks max to go.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are Bob Bitchen's beans Meldown. Even the lower buds are getting huge. I figure another three weeks max to go.


Did the seedlings get kicked down the steps by an errant dabber? Or did they survive the party?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Howdy everyone.....hope everyone had a wonder Halloween....i know i did.....nothing like a fire pit going and 5 to 6 j's rolling around with music, wife found me asleep stretched out between two chairs at 1:30 in the morning.....

welp woke up this morning slight hangover with 56F and light dew on the ground....high today 81F......

just made a fresh pot of coffee......be ready in a few....

yes you know it, i picked up some breakfast taco's......egg and bacon combo....maybe this will help the ol hangover.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We don't get kids either. I _might_ make a trip to the grocery store today and see if I can find any leftover chocolates.


Get more of those infamous one pound choco bunnies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did the seedlings get kicked down the steps by an errant dabber? Or did they survive the party?


lol nope they're safe and sound. Only one of my guests knew I grow and I made sure they party stayed on the main floor. All the smoking and dabbing was on the patio.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't you do that with Easter bunny's?


Yea I bought 20 1 lb bunnies lol. It was cheap chocolate and they turned white and gross. 



Singlemalt said:


> Get more of those infamous one pound choco bunnies


I want to find cheap reese peanut butter chocolate. Been craving that for a while.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Good taco's......

i did have a chance to watch Dune Part 1 this weekend.....and i have to say it isn't bad, considering i have all the movies....and also watched Zach Snyders version of the Justice League, heck of a lot better than the regular one, even though it's longer........very indepth on the characters


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Shhh.
> 
> I'm betting after Christmas chocolates will bring excitement.
> View attachment 5020626


does his belt buckle say "anal" ?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I bought 20 1 lb bunnies lol. It was cheap chocolate and they turned white and gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find cheap reese peanut butter chocolate. Been craving that for a while.


I think today is going to be an In n Out Burger kind of day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I bought 20 1 lb bunnies lol. It was cheap chocolate and they turned white and gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find cheap reese peanut butter chocolate. Been craving that for a while.


If you had kids, a great science project: peanut butter La Brea tar pits , with choco bunnies trapped in it. Win/win for you


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If you had kids, a great science project: peanut butter La Brea tar pits , with choco bunnies trapped in it. Win/win for you


What does she need kids for?!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What does she need kids for?!


to set up the scenario; otherwise just sink any old chocolate into peanut butter


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> to set up the scenario; otherwise just sink any old chocolate into peanut butter


Deja vu


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone.....hope everyone had a wonder Halloween....i know i did.....nothing like a fire pit going and 5 to 6 j's rolling around with music, wife found me asleep stretched out between two chairs at 1:30 in the morning.....
> 
> welp woke up this morning slight hangover with 56F and light dew on the ground....high today 81F......
> 
> ...


Oh where are my pots and wooden spoon he he he ha ha ha he evil laughter emanates from the rafters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think today is going to be an In n Out Burger kind of day.


Do you order from their secret menu? I want to go there someday.
Probably won't be hitting up the border once it opens. Need PCR test results both directions and that'll cost $400 for both of us.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Anyone ever been to the la brea tar pits?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone ever been to the la brea tar pits?
> 
> View attachment 5020686


Nope. Been to Drumheller Alberta tho.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone ever been to the la brea tar pits?
> 
> View attachment 5020686


Smoked a joint with the caretaker there on a high school field trip.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope. Been to Drumheller Alberta tho.


What’s that?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

11:11
Dabn to heaven


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh where are my pots and wooden spoon he he he ha ha ha he evil laughter emanates from the rafters


i don't think my head can take that sound right now.....give me a couple of asprins and then maybe.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that?


A dirty mud pit east of Calgary. It's all dinosaur stuff, they have a really cool museum. 






 Home


Welcome to the official website for the Town of Drumheller, the Dinosaur Capital of the World! There is nowhere quite like the Drumheller Valley, and we want you to be a part of our story.




www.drumheller.ca










Home | Royal Tyrrell Museum







tyrrellmuseum.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone ever been to the la brea tar pits?
> 
> View attachment 5020686


Like a long long long long long long time ago 78 nope 77 lol not such an evil laughter emanating from an old man lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you order from their secret menu? I want to go there someday.
> Probably won't be hitting up the border once it opens. Need PCR test results both directions and that'll cost $400 for both of us.


I thought Canada had amazing health care?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope. Been to Drumheller Alberta tho.


OMG I want to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought Canada had amazing health care?


We do. It doesn't cover PCR tests for travel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OMG I want to go


Don't wear white shoes or go when it's raining.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We do. It doesn't cover PCR tests for travel.


So not even with proof of vaccination?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A dirty mud pit east of Calgary. It's all dinosaur stuff, they have a really cool museum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't wear white shoes or go when it's raining.


Well you’re going with me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So not even with proof of vaccination?


You need proof of vaccine and clean PCR results in the past 72 hours to get into the US. To return you just need the PCR results. 

PCR is $190 a head here in Toronto. I found a place in NY that can do next day for $35 each.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't think my head can take that sound right now.....give me a couple of asprins and then maybe.........


 oh it's one of those hangovers I'm getting too old for this s*** hangovers not the oh my God I'll never do this again hangover


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> oh it's one of those hangovers I'm getting too old for this s*** hangovers not the oh my God I'll never do this again hangover


it's pretty much the i'm to old for this crap kinda one......well considering tomorrow.....then i prolly will be


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you order from their secret menu? I want to go there someday.
> Probably won't be hitting up the border once it opens. Need PCR test results both directions and that'll cost $400 for both of us.


Yes, I love their Flying Dutchmen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I love their Flying Dutchmen.


don't need no stinkin' buns!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't need no stinkin' buns!


Today my burger will be protein style, in a lettuce wrap. Oh and I am having a piece of fruit; tomatoes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't wear white shoes or go when it's raining.


Anyone else think there's a story there


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Live Oral Argument Audio


Great listening if you're interested. They are arguing TX SB8.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I love their Flying Dutchmen.


That is a name of food right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today my burger will be protein style, in a lettuce wrap. Oh and I am having a piece of fruit; tomatoes.


Can you ask for whatever toppings you want? Wrapped in lettuce with tomatoes and cottage cheese would probably be delicious.

11:30 I'm getting hungry!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

SB8 shouldn't have never been passed...imo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you ask for whatever toppings you want? Wrapped in lettuce with tomatoes and cottage cheese would probably be delicious.
> 
> 11:30 I'm getting hungry!


Well I was until you mentioned that curdled milk s***


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anyone else think there's a story there


It's literally a muddy hole in the ground. My parents took us there as kids. I remember being pissed cause my new shoes were wrecked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I was until you mentioned that curdled milk s***


You haven't lived until you've had cottage cheese and lettuce taco.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't lived until you've had cottage cheese and lettuce taco.
> 
> View attachment 5020740


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't lived until you've had cottage cheese and lettuce taco.
> 
> View attachment 5020740


Needs bacon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's literally a muddy hole in the ground. My parents took us there as kids. I remember being pissed cause my new shoes were wrecked.
> 
> View attachment 5020737


Ha ha ha I know it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

As I see images of my granddaughter spending around singing the song Let It Go Let It Go


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't need no stinkin' buns!


I like how buns fit in my hands, OH, hamburger... nevermind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't lived until you've had cottage cheese and lettuce taco.
> 
> View attachment 5020740


that's not a taco.......this is a taco....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Trim jail never ends... Please send snacks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I bought 20 1 lb bunnies lol. It was cheap chocolate and they turned white and gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find cheap reese peanut butter chocolate. Been craving that for a while.


https://www.instacart.com/landing?product_id=78689&retailer_id=58&region_id=7078291290&utm_medium=sem_shopping&utm_source=instacart_google&utm_campaign=ad_demand_shopping_rp_july-4&utm_content=accountid-8145171519_campaignid-13618159377_adgroupid-124781678355_device-c&gclid=CjwKCAjwoP6LBhBlEiwAvCcthBwxDwpyl10K1VLj0gYdWEZgIFGQN7N-KqUGk5KbULE5nBQ4sJUkZhoCZMcQAvD_BwE

those are only $1.79 at the local store, and i can't eat more than half of one at a time. they have a slightly higher ratio of chocolate to pnb than a reese's cup...i like them a lot....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone ever been to the la brea tar pits?
> 
> View attachment 5020686


I lived 8 mi away from it, and my ex MIL ashes are in it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today my burger will be protein style, in a lettuce wrap. Oh and I am having a piece of fruit; tomatoes.


I'm having fruit for lunch too. No grapes today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's not a taco.......this is a taco....
> View attachment 5020751


I see you had grandbabies over to it's the only way that green should be on that taco


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.instacart.com/landing?product_id=78689&retailer_id=58&region_id=7078291290&utm_medium=sem_shopping&utm_source=instacart_google&utm_campaign=ad_demand_shopping_rp_july-4&utm_content=accountid-8145171519_campaignid-13618159377_adgroupid-124781678355_device-c&gclid=CjwKCAjwoP6LBhBlEiwAvCcthBwxDwpyl10K1VLj0gYdWEZgIFGQN7N-KqUGk5KbULE5nBQ4sJUkZhoCZMcQAvD_BwE
> 
> those are only $1.79 at the local store, and i can't eat more than half of one at a time. they have a slightly higher ratio of chocolate to pnb than a reese's cup...i like them a lot....


XL lol, I'm all about the reeses cups!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see you had grandbabies over to it's the only way that green should be on that taco


yep, and surprising the youngest loves guacomole...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Live Oral Argument Audio
> 
> 
> Great listening if you're interested. They are arguing TX SB8.


It's going down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Trim jail never ends... Please send snacks


taking down the last one?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> taking down the last one?


Nope. Bucking and jarring. Low humidity here, 2 plants are ready for storage. Last one needs another month >.<


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone ever been to the la brea tar pits?
> 
> View attachment 5020686


Yup, many times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's literally a muddy hole in the ground. My parents took us there as kids. I remember being pissed cause my new shoes were wrecked.
> 
> View attachment 5020737


That is so cool, looks artificial and eerie, almost like a CGI from the Lord of the rings trilogy


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, many times.


Is it cool?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it cool?


I thought so. I enjoyed watching all the people working there. You could watch them in close quarters.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it cool?


Coming from one nerd to another yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought so. I enjoyed watched all the people working there. You could watch them in close quarters.


LOL I could just imagine being like "who's the ninja lady and why are all these crows circling us?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That is so cool, looks artificial and eerie, almost like a CGI from the Lord of the rings trilogy


Maybe I was just too young to appreciate it. After all the talk and planning, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Yesterday was my 3 year anniversary on RIU.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I was just too young to appreciate it. After all the talk and planning, I wasn't impressed.
> 
> View attachment 5020852


But not too young to appreciate a good pair of shoes right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But not too young to appreciate a good pair of shoes right


Nobody likes muddy kicks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought so. I enjoyed watched all the people working there. You could watch them in close quarters.


I liked it better when I was a kid, before they turned into an amusement park. They cheapened it by putting lifesize statues of critters stuck in the pit. The museum part is really good. When I was young most of the fossil finds were over at the LA County museum


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday was my 3 year anniversary on RIU.


Sorry you missed the party, it was epic!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I liked it better when I was a kid, before they turned into an amusement park. They cheapened it by putting lifesize statues of critters stuck in the pit. The museum part is really good. When I was young most of the fossil finds were over at the LA County museum


What the what I was actually hoping that was only in the movie Volcano that sucks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I liked it better when I was a kid, before they turned into an amusement park. They cheapened it by putting lifesize statues of critters stuck in the pit. The museum part is really good. When I was young most of the fossil finds were over at the LA County museum


All my knowledge on tar pits comes from this Simpson's episode.








curious2garden said:


> Sorry you missed the party, it was epic!


 I tried catching up. You guys post a LOT on the weekend.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

This is La Brea in 1910:


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I liked it better when I was a kid, before they turned into an amusement park. They cheapened it by putting lifesize statues of critters stuck in the pit. The museum part is really good. When I was young most of the fossil finds were over at the LA County museum


Yeah I remember that change ;(


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Lg...ever get down this direction go here.......Dino State Park......you can actually touch the dino tracks and see them first hand....when the river is down you can really get close....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry you missed the party, it was epic!


Weekends


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Weekends


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is La Brea in 1910:
> View attachment 5020857


That's a lot of oil derricks...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

@Laughing Grass congrats in your RIU birthday, and I can’t believe that no one here told you that paintball guns leave welts. Lol, some friends WE are!

@Paul Drake yeah, I’ve been to the La brea tar pits, they used to have a window in the museum where you could watch people picking off stone from fossils. The best part was smoking weed under the giant magnolia trees in full bloom down there. That’s the memory that stuck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's a lot of oil derricks...


Yep, that was the Beverly Hills oilfields. There was a lot of oil in the LA basin back then; many were still active even when I was a kid(though not Beverly Hills)


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's a lot of oil derricks...


Orange county back in the day…maybe Huntington Beach area


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Yep, Huntington Beach oil field


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, that was the Beverly Hills oilfields. There was a lot of oil in the LA basin back then; many were still active even when I was a kid(though not Beverly Hills)


I remember seeing a couple pumps somewhere in the LA basin when I was a kid. I thought it was strange to have a bunch of businesses surrounding a fenced in pump.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Lg...ever get down this direction go here.......Dino State Park......you can actually touch the dino tracks and see them first hand....when the river is down you can really get close....
> 
> View attachment 5020859


You're just trying to get me muddy.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember seeing a couple pumps somewhere in the LA basin when I was a kid. I thought it was strange to have a bunch of businesses surrounding a fenced in pump.


The Inglewood oil field is still fairly active. They have to see pumps all over Kenneth Hahn park. And down by my gf’s in Long Beach, they have tons of active pumps all over some areas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass congrats in your RIU birthday, and I can’t believe that no one here told you that paintball guns leave welts. Lol, some friends WE are!


These are my people, these are my friends. 






totally wasn't expecting to walk away with a bruise from my shoulder to my elbow lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The Inglewood oil field is still fairly active. They have to see pumps all over Kenneth Hahn park. And down by my gf’s in Long Beach, they have tons of active pumps all over some areas.


I had no idea.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> These are my people, these are my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have some horror stories that would have prevented you from going at all, but what fun is that?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I have some horror stories that would have prevented you from going at all, but what fun is that?


Fun for whom lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The Inglewood oil field is still fairly active. They have to see pumps all over Kenneth Hahn park. And down by my gf’s in Long Beach, they have tons of active pumps all over some areas.


I've been to the Forum a few times, it was usually dark when we drove through there though.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had no idea.


Yeah, and it’s crazy cause they’re in the middle of one of the most major metropolitan cities in the world.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Fun for whom lol


I fully expected to see pictures of her welts when she said she was going paintballing. @Laughing Grass did not disappoint.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I fully expected to see pictures of her welts when she said she was going paintballing. @Laughing Grass did not disappoint.


smh


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> smh


It’s not my place to discourage people from trying new things and having new experiences. I know it’s safe (as long as you wear your mask) aside from some temporary bruising. And now she can say she’s done it. Win/win


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember seeing a couple pumps somewhere in the LA basin when I was a kid. I thought it was strange to have a bunch of businesses surrounding a fenced in pump.


I can't remember the school, but there was(is?) a fenced off active pump on some particular school's grounds in LA


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're just trying to get me muddy.


who me.....noooo......

in all seriousness though, ck it out, it's a fun place

Dinosaur Valley State Park — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't remember the school, but there was(is?) a fenced off active pump on some particular school's grounds in LA


Believe it or not, it’s actually Beverly Hills high school…lol. Part of why they have so much money!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The Inglewood oil field is still fairly active. They have to see pumps all over Kenneth Hahn park. And down by my gf’s in Long Beach, they have tons of active pumps all over some areas.


Signal Hill


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Believe it or not, it’s actually Beverly Hills high school…lol. Part of why they have so much money!


Yep, thats it


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Signal Hill


Yup, I’m in bixby knolls as I type this, signal hill is a stones throw away


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, thats it


Yeah the oil company had a $1.1 million dollar per YEAR lease with the school for that Derrick. I think they finally capped them all last year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Just when I really needed you 


Damn it need to find a lighter lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just when I really needed you
> View attachment 5020860
> 
> Damn it need to find a lighter lol


This post confuses me. Is the lighter dead? Do you have something against purple? Are you posting a random image of a lighter online in the hopes to manifest one into your current reality? Please elaborate


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

There is always one out on my BBQ. Can be a bit challenging to use though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're just trying to get me muddy.


Pictures please lol that is if it is working lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The Inglewood oil field is still fairly active. They have to see pumps all over Kenneth Hahn park. And down by my gf’s in Long Beach, they have tons of active pumps all over some areas.


Okay let's see if somebody can find a picture of Simi Valley Walnut Groves in the seventies


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is always one out on my BBQ. Can be a bit challenging to use though.


Stove


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay let's see if somebody can find a picture of Simi Valley Walnut Groves in the seventies


Like Walnut Grove from little house on the prairie? That was filmed in simi valley, lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife You still working for gifts? I need some help here. glad I pressed a bit of extra last night. 

A hello and good afternoon to all.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay let's see if somebody can find a picture of Simi Valley Walnut Groves in the seventies


My dad and I cut some firewood out of a walnut orchard they pulled out by Camarillo. There was a big navel orange tree next to a main road that perfumed the neighborhood in the spring when it bloomed. it was almost overpowering.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Jeffislovinlife You still working for gifts? I need some help here. glad I pressed a bit of extra last night.
> 
> A hello and good afternoon to all.
> View attachment 5020878


Well you know I do today was a tune up so I can get my brakes and tonight smoke so you in how close to 1700 was it?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well you know I do today was a tune up so I can get my brakes and tonight smoke View attachment 5020892so you in how close to 1700 was it?


I started without you. 

It was all of it. What a rip off. Left 8-12' sections. Didn't cut the main trunk into slabs as agreed. And left a huge mess. Was to begin at 9 AM. Showed at 11. I cut all to size. Burned a chain up on wet crap. And have to buy a 24" saw to get the trunk out in manageable size pieces. I'll get my knife target though. Hope I can move tomorrow. Already gimped. And all that must be moved. 
Fun costly day. And a bit of salt in my wounds. $38.98 for a new collar. He won't snap this. Don't like training collars. But a real chain is next option.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I have some horror stories that would have prevented you from going at all, but what fun is that?


@Rsawr's hand injury should have been enough to stop me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I started without you.
> 
> It was all of it. What a rip off. Left 8-12' sections. Didn't cut the main trunk into slabs as agreed. And left a huge mess. Was to begin at 9 AM. Showed at 11. I cut all to size. Burned a chain up on wet crap. And have to buy a 24" saw to get the trunk out in manageable size pieces. I'll get my knife target though. Hope I can move tomorrow. Already gimped. And all that must be moved.
> Fun costly day. And a bit of salt in my wounds. $38.98 for a new collar. He won't snap this. Don't like training collars. But a real chain is next option. View attachment 5020893View attachment 5020894


Someone is not going to be happy with you lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone is not going to be happy with you lol


He was my best buddy for the time it took him to figure out we weren't going for a walk. Attitude now. 

If I could bend over to pick the wood up? I would attach him to the wagon to pull it out back. Right. As if he listens.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

And trying to teach a serial killer manners can be a difficult task


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I started without you.
> 
> It was all of it. What a rip off. Left 8-12' sections. Didn't cut the main trunk into slabs as agreed. And left a huge mess. Was to begin at 9 AM. Showed at 11. I cut all to size. Burned a chain up on wet crap. And have to buy a 24" saw to get the trunk out in manageable size pieces. I'll get my knife target though. Hope I can move tomorrow. Already gimped. And all that must be moved.
> Fun costly day. And a bit of salt in my wounds. $38.98 for a new collar. He won't snap this. Don't like training collars. But a real chain is next option. View attachment 5020893View attachment 5020894


I have that exact collar from my Shepherds...It will last!

Was that a red oak? That's some heavy stuff. Great firewood, in about a year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have that exact collar from my Shepherds...It will last!
> 
> Was that a red oak? That's some heavy stuff. Great firewood, in about a year.


Nice for a few things. Not the best for smoking meats though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> who me.....noooo......
> 
> in all seriousness though, ck it out, it's a fun place
> 
> Dinosaur Valley State Park — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


Those footprints are pretty cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those footprints are pretty cool.


they are all over the area in that park......new area new set of prints....and it's pretty awe inspiring too....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those footprints are pretty cool.


What footprints?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What footprints?


These

look in the water


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This post confuses me. Is the lighter dead? Do you have something against purple? Are you posting a random image of a lighter online in the hopes to manifest one into your current reality? Please elaborate


No random lighter......that was mine. I had the joint in my mouth and when I lit the lighter it had a flame but it was just enough gas for a tease.......went out just as I was about to touch the end. I found one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> These
> View attachment 5020924
> look in the water





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What footprints?


took this from their website.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 1, 2021)

Small plant done  Trim jail sucks !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> took this from their website.
> 
> View attachment 5020928


Those are real?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are real?


yes they are....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yes they are....


What made it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are real?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What made it?


that print.....prolly a T-rex

there is a whole bunch of them in that park.....everywhere you look there is a print of some kind


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that print.....prolly a T-rex
> 
> there is a whole bunch of them in that park.....everywhere you look there is a print of some kind


That’s so cool. I love Godzilla .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s so cool. I love Godzilla .


if you and your other half wants to go....here

Dinosaur Valley State Park — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department 

it's a cool place to camp, hike, etc etc........the tracks are just awe inspiring....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


the 2019 one is prolly one of the best that they have done


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


We have the collection.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)

Dinner time


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the 2019 one is prolly one of the best that they have done





Singlemalt said:


>



It seem like he got more pissed off during the Disco years.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It seem like he got more pissed off during the Disco years.


That Columbian Coke he was doing got him all worked up .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It seem like he got more pissed off during the Disco years.


hey having to deal with baby zilla, it would do that to you


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 1, 2021)

I promised to come back every 100 pages. But Godzilla brought me back early 

Aliens!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What made it?


Love your brain


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I promised to come back every 100 pages. But Godzilla brought me back early
> 
> Aliens!!


i love the aliens series......


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That Columbian Coke he was doing got him all worked up .
> View attachment 5020958


Yep, the only good thing about disco.
There was this club off of Colfax in Denver, was always a sure thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dinner time
> View attachment 5020956


What's for dinner tonight?

I'm thinking soup and a sandwich...a sandwich with bacon and melted cheese


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yep, the only good thing about disco.
> There was this club off of Colfax in Denver, was always a sure thing.


Oh yeah. Good stuff.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's literally a muddy hole in the ground. My parents took us there as kids. I remember being pissed cause my new shoes were wrecked.
> 
> View attachment 5020737


The word that comes to me is “fossiliferous”.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The word that comes to me is “fossiliferous”.


Never heard of it is it a good place come on old man with no skills when it comes to internet we need details and pictures


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 1, 2021)

dinner.... chicken parm just out of the oven


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What's for dinner tonight?
> 
> I'm thinking soup and a sandwich...a sandwich with bacon and melted cheese


I thawed out a corned beef last night. I think I'll have a baked potato with it.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Never heard of it is it a good place come on old man with no skills when it comes to internet we need details and pictures


Even without Internet we still need the details, illustrated


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thawed out a corned beef last night. I think I'll have a baked potato with it.


Bubbies!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

i love corned beef. What time should I head over, @raratt ? Should I bring a salad or a bottle of wine?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i love corned beef. What time should I head over, @raratt ? Should I bring a salad or a bottle of wine?


Some rye bread


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Some rye bread


That’s for tomorrow’s leftovers


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

I love me some corned beef with stewed purple cabbage, mashed potatoes, and brown gravy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i love corned beef. What time should I head over, @raratt ? Should I bring a salad or a bottle of wine?


I've got the mustard!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 1, 2021)

1000 island dressing for the win


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I've got the mustard!


It better be from Germany. They taught the French and English how to mustard.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I've got the mustard!


If we’re talking mustard, personally I gravitate to Inglehoffer or Beaver brand


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Even without Internet we still need the details, illustrated





Grandpapy said:


> I've got the mustard!


So illustrate it for me


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So illustrate it for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


And here I was hoping you draw something for me lol


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I was hoping you draw something for me lol


If you wish for me to draw something, it would be a gun. I’d rather keep things mellow.







draw me like one of your fowl women[/img]


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5020966




Damn I can't keep up today


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So illustrate it for me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I was hoping you draw something for me lol


You got a 3 of clubs and the short straw. Guess your buying.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5020981


So talented you are lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i love corned beef. What time should I head over, @raratt ? Should I bring a salad or a bottle of wine?


We eat really late, and don't drink wine. We just have a bottle of white wine to go in our shrimp pasta dish. A salad it is I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It better be from Germany. They taught the French and English how to mustard.


Mustard is super easy to make and really kicks ass.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> We eat really late, and don't drink wine. We just have a bottle of white wine to go in our shrimp pasta dish. A salad it is I guess.


Can I ask you if you don't drink it why would you cook with it?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> We eat really late, and don't drink wine. We just have a bottle of white wine to go in our shrimp pasta dish. A salad it is I guess.


Corned beef is beer food.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If you wish for me to draw something, it would be a gun. I’d rather keep things mellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha draw cowboy


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha draw cowboyView attachment 5020985


Pretty slender for an anime chick


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Pretty slender for an anime chick


Not my fantasy!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not my fantasy!!!


Sorry.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

I mean if you're going to fantasize why limit yourself to the human race that I don't particularly care for in the first place


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean if you're going to fantasize why limit yourself to the human race that I don't particularly care for in the first placeView attachment 5020998


I like human


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bubbies!!
> View attachment 5020975


I have problems with sauerkraut. When I was growing up there was a field full of cabbage that they couldn't harvest because of rain and they just left it out to rot. I have never forgotten the smell.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha draw cowboyView attachment 5020985


If you're having a gun fight? You can borrow my mortar.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If we’re talking mustard, personally I gravitate to Inglehoffer or Beaver brand
> 
> View attachment 5020977


I'm just a simple French's mustard kinda guy, and lots of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


My fav


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can I ask you if you don't drink it why would you cook with it?


Flavor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I like human


I'm going to smokea bowl now and most important drink more coffee check filters before they slip too much lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to smokea bowl now View attachment 5021001and most important drink more coffee check filters before they slip too much lol


I'm headed in this direction. Over did it again. But I got a dent in the disaster.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm headed in this direction. Over did it again. But I got a dent in the disaster.
> 
> View attachment 5021009View attachment 5021011


Dabs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Well this mustard in eating German here's mine


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dabs.


and coffee



MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm headed in this direction. Over did it again. But I got a dent in the disaster.
> 
> View attachment 5021009View attachment 5021011


Oh you are gonna be sooo sore tomorrow...and the next day, and the day after that...etc!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> and coffee
> 
> 
> Oh you are gonna be sooo sore tomorrow...and the next day, and the day after that...etc!


I have two large pieces of trunk and all that mulch. Forecast of snow and rain may be a reprieve. As I sit with 2 heating pads contemplating falling down in the tub. Family is hiding from me. LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean if you're going to fantasize why limit yourself to the human race that I don't particularly care for in the first placeView attachment 5020998


Furries.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flurries.


FIFY


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Furries.


A steampunk furry things that make you go hmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

Snip snip snip.
 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening! :]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have problems with sauerkraut. When I was growing up there was a field full of cabbage that they couldn't harvest because of rain and they just left it out to rot. I have never forgotten the smell.


Have you ever been around a sugar cane factory? I lived in the Philippines as a kid & we would drive past a couple on the way to Subic bay - they smell just like puke X 10.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever been around a sugar cane factory? I lived in the Philippines as a kid & we would drive past a couple on the way to Subic bay - they smell just like puke X 10.


Ever been near a pulp mill? Haven't been around cane processing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Snip snip snip.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice evening! :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ever been near a pulp mill? Haven't been around cane processing.


Wife told me about one in PA. Says it smelled a town over


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

I drove by an Oscar Meyer plant in Texas back in the late 70's ....I didn't eat a hotdog again til the 90's !


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 1, 2021)

small branch from big plant


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I drove by an Oscar Meyer plant in Texas back in the late 70's ....I didn't eat a hotdog again til the 90's !


How about the Harris Ranch yards on I-5? nasty!


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 1, 2021)

We used to have mint stills and the smell was putrid


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean if you're going to fantasize why limit yourself to the human race that I don't particularly care for in the first placeView attachment 5020998


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5021124


Sexy sexy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

For all you Southern Floridians Homestead and some people say roses smell good


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5021124


I know a furry, his costume is surprisingly similar to that


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> small branch from big plant View attachment 5021109


Looks nice and frosty for an outdoor. What strain, do you know?

I've been mostly vaping my freshly dried outdoor...Love those fresh terpenes!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

I've been reading over in the chuckers threads today...Something I have been curious about for a while, and I might just have a little time to experiment this winter. I didn't realize we had so much talent here!! Well maybe I did, but I guess I forgot!  

I do have a few strains that I'd love to cross. What's the worst that could happen?? I seed everything in site


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been reading over in the chuckers threads today...Something I have been curious about for a while, and I might just have a little time to experiment this winter. I didn't realize we had so much talent here!! Well maybe I did, but I guess I forgot!
> 
> I do have a few strains that I'd love to cross. What's the worst that could happen?? I seed everything in site


dooooooo iiiiiiit


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

Well time for this old dog to get some shut eye....See you all on the flip side hopefully !! Good night!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been reading over in the chuckers threads today...Something I have been curious about for a while, and I might just have a little time to experiment this winter. I didn't realize we had so much talent here!! Well maybe I did, but I guess I forgot!
> 
> I do have a few strains that I'd love to cross. What's the worst that could happen?? I seed everything in site


Stoner lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well time for this old dog to get some shut eye....See you all on the flip side hopefully !! Good night!


Rest well my friend


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2021)

Now that Halloween is over, the real horror begins. I'll be in trim jail for the next couple of days, then busy with the rest of the harvest week. Half this tray is coming down tonight - 




At least they're fat & frosty. Some C99 -



Strawberry Cheesecake, my night time delight -



Good old OG Kush =




There's some Durbin Poison in the tray, too. Shooting for 12 outta 22 tonight, but I'm already tired. Nice problem to have, I guess...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Now that Halloween is over, the real horror begins. I'll be in trim jail for the next couple of days, then busy with the rest of the harvest week. Half this tray is coming down tonight -
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021153
> ...


What is you lights if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is you lights if you don't mind me asking?


I don't mind. Trays 1&2 are under 600w HPS, and trays 3&4 are under 1000w HPS. Mom's are under a 250w HPS, and the cloner and newly rooted clones are under T5s.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Morning






Chilly out  How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

Tired but alive


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

Fucking 4am here, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fucking 4am here, lol


Yeah, why are you up?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Radar says there's snow in the air


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Radar says there's snow in the air


@DarkWeb smoke you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @DarkWeb smoke you View attachment 5021207


You need to embrace the things you don't like. Or it's gonna be a long winter. 

I personally hate it when it's just cold and we don't have snow. Or when it's cold and we get ice and rain. So snow makes it fun. Shoveling sucks if it's not cold enough also.......that's when the shovel is extra heavy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to embrace the things you don't like. Or it's gonna be a long winter.
> 
> I personally hate it when it's just cold and we don't have snow. Or when it's cold and we get ice and rain. So snow makes it fun. Shoveling sucks if it's not cold enough also.......that's when the shovel is extra heavy.


Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha NO I DON'T all that sentiment went away with the first fake body part that was placed in me lol but I will say one funny thing about the winner my knee is entering deep freeze mode and the cute way my wife squeals when I put it against her butt in the bed


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Good morning, chilly ones, how goes it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chilly ones, how goes it?


And a very good coffee to you give the pups a big hug from me and Odin


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Tango is I trouble this morning, but whiskey can get one. Sup with you Jeff?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha NO I DON'T all that sentiment went away with the first fake body part that was placed in me lol but I will say one funny thing about the winner my knee is entering deep freeze mode and the cute way my wife squeals when I put it against her butt in the bed


It makes me hurt too. Cut the toe of a warm sock off and slide it over the knee. Put a heat pack in there....Keep it warm. I learned a long time ago the wrong gear can make it extremely miserable. When I broke my back I really was brought to a low point. Gotta get past that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It makes me hurt too. Cut the toe of a warm sock off and slide it over the knee. Put a heat pack in there....Keep it warm. I learned a long time ago the wrong gear can make it extremely miserable. When I broke my back I really was brought to a low point. Gotta get past that.


Yes but it doesn't mean I'm not going to whine about it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Good morning happy Tuesday.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Tuesday.


Good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning!


Morning, all done with trim jail?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, all done with trim jail?


Nope! 1 plant left hanging, got a little work to do this afternoon. I am super happy about my yield this time though. Least troublesome grow yet!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Haha I said “hi beautiful” to the phone and Mrs said “who are you talking to?”


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

She feeling better, then?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope! 1 plant left hanging, got a little work to do this afternoon. I am super happy about my yield this time though. Least troublesome grow yet!


Bummer. Think you'll have it wrapped up today? I've never had a multiday trim. Sounds awful!



Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. Think you'll have it wrapped up today? I've never had a multiday trim. Sounds awful!


Yeah, until that 5th plant comes down in some weeks. I might leave the rest to hang until wednesday. It's the same ambient humidity as my house right now, so I have forever to jar from here. I think today is setting up one of my new lights, and transplanting my babies. 

How are your ladies looking?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Now that Halloween is over, the real horror begins. I'll be in trim jail for the next couple of days, then busy with the rest of the harvest week. Half this tray is coming down tonight -
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021153
> ...


I need to get my ass in gear I have a tray of Birthday Cake that needs to come down yesterday. Good morning Tyler, lovely girls as usual.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, until that 5th plant comes down in some weeks. I might leave the rest to hang until wednesday. It's the same ambient humidity as my house right now, so I have forever to jar from here. I think today is setting up one of my new lights, and transplanting my babies.
> 
> How are your ladies looking?


I really believe I could train an army of 5 year olds how to trim and rent them out to growers for a tidy profit. And you can pay them in Candy. 

Girls are doing fantastic! I think this might just be my easiest trim. I'm ready to get going with the higher plant count.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see @bk78 opening the door and welcoming it in. Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I really believe I could train an army of 5 year olds how to trim and rent them out to growers for a tidy profit. And you can pay them in Candy.
> 
> Girls are doing fantastic! I think this might just be my easiest trim. I'm ready to get going with the higher plant count.


That sounds like it would just end up with a laffy taffy smashed into the buds, and 4 kids napping in a grow tent with those comically blue stained faces...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I really believe I could train an army of 5 year olds how to trim and rent them out to growers for a tidy profit. And you can pay them in Candy.
> 
> Girls are doing fantastic! I think this might just be my easiest trim. I'm ready to get going with the higher plant count.


I had the weirdest dream about you and @BobBitchen it was all tangled up with seeds of Meltdown, skiing and trimming. It made zero sense.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had the weirdest dream about you and @BobBitchen it was all tangled up with seeds of Meltdown, skiing and trimming. It made zero sense.


lol I know I've made it when I've poisoned your dreams.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds like it would just end up with a laffy taffy smashed into the buds, and 4 kids napping in a grow tent with those comically blue stained faces...


I've got five year olds and profit, the inbetween still needs to be ironed out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had the weirdest dream about you and @BobBitchen it was all tangled up with seeds of Meltdown, skiing and trimming. It made zero sense.


They rarely do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Snow tires go on today. Winter is coming.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got five year olds and profit, the inbetween still needs to be ironed out.


Hopefully it all comes out in the wash!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They rarely do


Surprisingly my dreams are usually coherent and focused on problem solving. I miss the days when I was working on calculus problems and I'd dream solutions.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully it all comes out in the wash!


Oh god, children with murky bud wash buckets. LG, you got water damage insurance factored in?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got five year olds and profit, the inbetween still needs to be ironed out.


Ever work with a bunch of 5 year olds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Surprisingly my dreams are usually coherent and focused on problem solving. I miss the days when I was working on calculus problems and I'd dream solutions.


I only remember bad dreams. Probably because I wake up in the middle of them.



Rsawr said:


> Oh god, children with murky bud wash buckets. LG, you got water damage insurance factored in?


Fiskars makes training scissors for ages 3+. What are they training for? I think I'm onto something.





__





Preschool Safety Scissors | Fiskars


Shop Fiskars Preschool Scissors. Teach little ones how to hold and use scissors with comfy designs that put safety first. Get yours today!




www.fiskars.com







DarkWeb said:


> Ever work with a bunch of 5 year olds


I was five once. Does that count.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever work with a bunch of 5 year olds


Other than three of my own, no. I'd shoot for the 8-11 y/o crowd they usually have better fine motor skills by then.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever work with a bunch of 5 year olds


I was an unpaid TA for a kindergarten teacher for 15 years. DO NOT GIVE THE CHILDREN FISKARS LG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Other than three of my own, no. I'd shoot for the 8-11 y/o crowd they usually have better fine motor skills by then.


That's the rude, just say whatever comes to mind age. Five year olds think you're cool and got your shit together.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the rude, just say whatever comes to mind age. Five year olds think you're cool and got your shit together.


This is a business, your bud or your ego? Because that's why god made stereo ear buds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

I was at a barbecue this summer and a friend of a friend's kid (guessing around 10) asked me why I talk like that. I said like what? He said like that and walked away. Wanted to beat his ass.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was at a barbecue this summer and a friend of a friend's kid (guessing around 10) asked me why I talk like that. I said like what? He said like that and walked away. Wanted to beat his ass.


You should’ve pulled satan out on him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This is a business, your bud or your ego? Because that's why god made stereo ear buds.


Are 8 - 11 year olds still candy motivated? I'm 31 and still candy motivated.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are 8 - 11 year olds still candy motivated? I'm 31 and still candy motivated.


nah, they know about cash by then...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You should’ve pulled satan out on him.


Weird name for a boob, but I'll try it next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> nah, they know about cash by then...


bummer, that's eats into the profit. Bulk candy is cheap.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer, that's eats into the profit. Bulk candy is cheap.


try pokemon cards. I have seen a little girl fucking DECK her brother for a pack of that shit.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Dump run and transplanting today....and you guys reminded me I need to put my plow on my ATV soon too.

It is going to be soooo nice not to have to leave and go plow the rentals every time it snows!!

The sun is shining but it's cold...40f at 10 am, and supposed to get frost every night now...and this Sunday the clocks go back an hour  It'll be dark at 4:30 pm soon


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was at a barbecue this summer and a friend of a friend's kid (guessing around 10) asked me why I talk like that. I said like what? He said like that and walked away. Wanted to beat his ass.


Did you follow him around talking to him or better talking about stuff with other adults next to him?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dump run and transplanting today....and you guys reminded me I need to put my plow on my ATV soon too.
> 
> It is going to be soooo nice not to have to leave and go plow the rentals every time it snows!!
> 
> The sun is shining but it's cold...40f at 10 am, and supposed to get frost every night now...and this Sunday the clocks go back an hour  It'll be dark at 4:30 pm soon


I gotta go over my atv and plow too. New bars, grips and heaters for the grips. Have to track down a loose connection before I put that on.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are 8 - 11 year olds still candy motivated? I'm 31 and still candy motivated.


LOL I have no idea what motivates them, stayin' alive?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you follow him around talking to him or better talking about stuff with other adults next to him?


lol no I was dumbfounded. He was kinda mean to the dogs too. Future psychopath I'm sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta go over my atv and plow too. New bars, grips and heaters for the grips. Have to track down a loose connection before I put that on.


Wow, I only have to worry about which days are warm enough to put chlorine in my pool!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> try pokemon cards. I have seen a little girl fucking DECK her brother for a pack of that shit.


I'm not much bigger than an 11 year old. This could be dangerous.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I have no idea what motivates them, stayin' alive?


Bribes.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no I was dumbfounded. He was kinda mean to the dogs too. Future psychopath I'm sure.


That would have gotten my attention. I'd have trolled him, meet the bigger predator darlin'.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, I only have to worry about which days are warm enough to put chlorine in my pool!


I look at my driveways and yard like playing Tetris with snow piles


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not much bigger than an 11 year old. This could be dangerous.


And you want to give them trimmers?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bribes.


Centering around staying among the living right?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I look at my driveways and yard like playing Tetris with snow piles


You are going to miss having teenagers.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Centering around staying among the living right?


It might be illegal to threaten a child...
Be subtle.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta go over my atv and plow too. New bars, grips and heaters for the grips. Have to track down a loose connection before I put that on.


Me too...I just put a new battery in it but it needs fluids changed, etc.

I really like the idea of adding heated handgrips....Looking into that right now!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, I only have to worry about which days are warm enough to put chlorine in my pool!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And you want to give them trimmers?


Safety scissors, I'm not a monster.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It might be illegal to threaten a child...
> Be subtle.


It's charged under terrorist threats. On the positive side the criminal justice system has a higher burden of proof.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too...I just put a new battery in it but it needs fluids changed, etc.
> 
> I really like the idea of adding heated handgrips....Looking into that right now!!!!


Moose makes a good set that you can use any grip style you like. Heated seat cover too......but I can see that leading to a wet ass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That would have gotten my attention. I'd have trolled him, meet the bigger predator darlin'.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You frustrate them until they lose their cool and go off on you in front of their parents. Their parents then put them on restriction, it's a constructive hitting


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not much bigger than an 11 year old. This could be dangerous.


Pack one of these and show it to the little monster, tell him you need a bone marrow snack. Every kid is frightened of big needles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pack one of these and show it to the little monster, tell him you need a bone marrow snack. Every kid is frightened of big needles.
> View attachment 5021279


Maybe this isn't the best business plan. 



curious2garden said:


> You frustrate them until they lose their cool and go off on you in front of their parents. Their parents then put them on restriction, it's a constructive hitting


The spite is strong in you! Dying for an opportunity to try the glass of water thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

I can’t stand those little vectors.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe this isn't the best business plan.


I thought the dream crushing would happen in tonight's D&D game, but this is a nice appetizer.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ....snip.....
> The spite is strong in you! .....snip......


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Maybe this isn't the best business plan.*
> 
> 
> 
> The spite is strong in you! Dying for an opportunity to try the glass of water thing.


Sure it is, no direct threats, you're using his imagination to terrorize himself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5021289


Bet there's an illustration of an idiot on the frontispiece.



Rsawr said:


> I thought the dream crushing would happen in tonight's D&D game, but this is a nice appetizer.


Dream crushing is a round the clock occurrence.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure it is, no direct threats, you're using his imagination to terrorize himself.


I think lines are getting blurred. Are we talking about my army of five year olds or the kid at the barbecue?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> .and this Sunday the clocks go back an hour


2021 Sucked! I don't wanna do an extra hour of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip.....
> Dream crushing is a round the clock occurrence.







I've put a lot of miles on my runners to that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lines are getting blurred. Are we talking about my army of five year olds or the kid at the barbecue?


They will turn on you.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lines are getting blurred. Are we talking about my army of five year olds or the kid at the barbecue?


BBQ boy, oh BTW human flesh is quite similar to pork; hence the term "long pig". Kids need to know that bit of information


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lines are getting blurred. Are we talking about my army of five year olds or the kid at the barbecue?


I read that as BBQ'ing kids


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Belated Halloween video


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've put a lot of miles on my runners to that.


You rock out to heavy metal when you run! I'm picturing you doing the Bill and Ted to to the guitar solos.





Singlemalt said:


> BBQ boy, oh BTW human flesh is quite similar to pork; hence the term "long pig". Kids need to know that bit of information


Have you really said something like that to a kid? I probably wouldn't be invited back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Belated Halloween video


That was on my youtube feed this morning too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

I have to go get tires changed.

I haven't had lunch yet, I'll take it out on the mechanic.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You rock out to heavy metal when you run! I'm picturing you doing the Bill and Ted to to the guitar solos.
> 
> View attachment 5021304
> 
> ...







He comes from a softer, kinder generation.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You rock out to heavy metal when you run! I'm picturing you doing the Bill and Ted to to the guitar solos.
> 
> View attachment 5021304
> 
> ...


Sometimes that is the goal


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to go get tires changed.
> 
> I haven't had lunch yet, I'll take it out on the mechanic.


Don't do that...You'll have a mysterious new scratch!!

Bring him / her a donut!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2021 Sucked! I don't wanna do an extra hour of it.


It was better than 2020...barely.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

"Chilling, profoundly disturbing" occultist roots of stand-up paddleboarding exposed in Southern California as witches and warlocks "trade brooms for paddles" on Samhain! - BeachGrit


Oh but I do trust that you had an enjoyable evening last night celebrating Halloween with children, friends, loved ones. And did you dress up yourself? Play some whimsical character? Take the little ones door to door for candied treats whilst chatting with the neighbors for the first, and only...




beachgrit.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Don't do that...You'll have a mysterious new scratch!!
> 
> *Bring him / her a donut!!*


Clever, add some frozen grapes, kill them with 'kindness'.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Don't do that...You'll have a mysterious new scratch!!
> 
> Bring him / her a donut!!


No donut!

These are the same clowns who destroyed my wheel and I had to make several trips to get the tire pressure monitor working


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was better than 2020...barely.


Marginally maybe. I'm not sure the highs outnumbered the lows


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weird name for a boob, but I'll try it next time.


Why do you talk like that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> Why do you talk like that?


Like what?


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like what?


He just walked away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> He just walked away.


Story of my life


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

LG i finished jarring all 4. I am a champion. I am gonna eat candy as a prize!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like what?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No donut!
> 
> These are the same clowns who destroyed my wheel and I had to make several trips to get the tire pressure monitor working
> 
> View attachment 5021340


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 2, 2021)

@Laughing Grass there seems to be some new curb rash above that old damage 

afternoon RIU 

@manfredo it”s supposedly purple punch. I was giving a clone last year and for some reason I found some seeds which I planted this year (3 males and one female ) . Will have to see if my pollination experiment took this year . I found one seed trimming the little girl so hopefully I’ll find some trimming the big one . I have since found four more seeds from last year’s stash that will be planted next year. Would like to gift you guys some seeds and see what someone who knows what they’re doing could do .

@curious2garden your rocking it today


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No donut!
> 
> These are the same clowns who destroyed my wheel and I had to make several trips to get the tire pressure monitor working
> 
> View attachment 5021340


Oh damn....Maybe donuts laced with lots of Ex-Lax. 

You didn't make them replace it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all having a wonderful day!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you are all having a wonderful day!!


Backatcha doctor


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Backatcha doctor


Can you please vote for me in the contest. I would really appreciate it!





Which photo do you like best? #Halloween #ViparSpectra


It's time to vote the winner!! So excited!!! :D :D :D Everyone could Let read this contest rule again here! https://www.rollitup.org/t/viparspectra-halloween-photo-contest-p4000-led-grow-light.1063954 We have 6 participants in this contest, who will be lucky to win P4000 LED grow light...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

OK, the dump run is completed....Now who would like to move about 100 gallons of soil to the basement for me. You can use my dolly, and there's a dab in it for you...Maybe 2. Hell do 6 or 8, I don't care. No dabnapping on the job though!

Actually I have not dabbed yet today.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, the dump run is completed....Now who would like to move about 100 gallons of soil to the basement for me. You can use my dolly, and there's a dab in it for you...Maybe 2. Hell do 6 or 8, I don't care. No dabnapping on the job though!
> 
> Actually I have not dabbed yet today.


My spine just went and hid under the couch. 
NO WAY!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> LG i finished jarring all 4. I am a champion. I am gonna eat candy as a prize!


Nice job! I was just looking at your journal thread. 



curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5021381


Still don't know what he meant


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice job! I was just looking at your journal thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't know what he meant


You talk like you, which is good. He must have just been asking you why you were so cool.

I am very glad to be done (except for cindy) I am going to lollipop HARDER next time. #nomorelarf 
Do you anticipate a significant increase in work for your pheno hunt?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass there seems to be some new curb rash above that old damage
> 
> afternoon RIU
> 
> ...


Damage was all them. I look after my stuff


manfredo said:


> Oh damn....Maybe donuts laced with lots of Ex-Lax.
> 
> You didn't make them replace it?


Yup it was just over $500 for a new one


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can you please vote for me in the contest. I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome apocalypse you have, zombies overrunning your tent like the aphid swarm


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

LG is getting ready to go Breaking Bad , this place is never dull!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You talk like you, which is good. He must have just been asking you why you were so cool.
> 
> I am very glad to be done (except for cindy) I am going to lollipop HARDER next time. #nomorelarf
> Do you anticipate a significant increase in work for your pheno hunt?


lol I don't think it was that.

Trimming larf sucks! make edibles with it.

I really don't know what I'm in for. I mean I don't think it's going to be a lot less compared to the amount of time I was spending when it was doing a scrog in dwc.

It's going to be a fun ride either way.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can you please vote for me in the contest. I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got this in the bag


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can you please vote for me in the contest. I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would win this one!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trimming larf sucks! make edibles with it.


I'm on it. Want a muffin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm on it. Want a muffin?


Yeah I want muffin. 

Are we talking about baked goods?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm on it. Want a muffin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> LG is getting ready to go Breaking Bad , this place is never dull!


My mom's house is currently vacant and it has a huge basement. I bet i could turn that into a nice grow.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yeah I want muffin.
> 
> Are we talking about baked goods?





Laughing Grass said:


> My mom's house is currently vacant and it has a huge basement. I bet i could turn that into a nice grow.


For some reason I am just imagining this turning into a large illicit THC baked goods operation...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snow tires go on today. Winter is coming.
> 
> View attachment 5021250


It’s here !!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom's house is currently vacant and it has a huge basement. I bet i could turn that into a nice grow.


See , now you're thinking like a crime boss. Those 11 yr olds really stirred a hornets nest...


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yeah I want muffin.
> 
> Are we talking about baked goods?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass there seems to be some new curb rash above that old damage
> 
> afternoon RIU
> 
> ...


She has Thor Kitchen appliances. You can cook four cookie sheets at one time on convection. If only I could move the house 100km south. 



BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5021421It’s here !!


 How cold is it there?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How cold is it there?


Looks like COLD


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks like COLD


we still have leaves on the trees at on our ski hills






Can't see myself ever going back there now. 









Downhill bikers angry over Blue Mountain bike park closure


Blue Mountain Resort announced discontinuing lift access and closing its downhill bike park effective this spring




www.collingwoodtoday.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Does this error mean I'm on ignore?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm enjoying the last rays of warmth, got stoned on the basalt beach. 
6 more months before it's this warm again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm enjoying the last rays of warmth, got stoned on the basalt beach.
> 6 more months before it's this warm again.
> 
> View attachment 5021432


It's a struggle to maintain a sunny disposition when we know what's coming. God I hate winter and everything about it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I knew you would win this one!


With a little help from my friends, and your one of my best! Thanks LG.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we still have leaves on the trees at on our ski hills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lift did they use for biking! The triple is out till February. And they aren't selling the rental fleet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had the weirdest dream about you and @BobBitchen it was all tangled up with seeds of Meltdown, skiing and trimming. It made zero sense.


More information is needed please let us Annalise said dream sequence


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snow tires go on today. Winter is coming.
> 
> View attachment 5021250


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More information is needed please let us Annalise said dream sequence


I'm guessing mixing alcohol and edibles


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> With a little help from my friends, and your one of my best! Thanks LG.


 Thanks Amber. Nobody does Halloween better than you!



DarkWeb said:


> What lift did they use for biking! The triple is out till February. And they aren't selling the rental fleet.


In the summer they use gondolas and every second one is a bike lift. They're talking about some cross country bullshit on the top of the hill. I don't know about other people, but I'm not driving two hours to do cross country when I can do that here. And I'm not renting a 50lb DH bike to do it lol. 

Their rental bikes were old beat up Norcos with suntour forks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I was trying to be nice to you but smoke you!!! (*&#@%$#) dipping s***tiers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass I was trying to be nice to you but smoke you!!! (*&#@%$#) dipping s***tiers View attachment 5021443


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm guessing mixing alcohol and edibles


already there, catch up



off to grab another Mimosa, and roll another 9 gen salad.....woohoo

and i promise no drunk emails or txt from this house.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks Amber. Nobody does Halloween better than you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, something's up. Lots of revenue lost last year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You mentioned the s word and you also mentioned a W word what the flip flop


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You mentioned the s word and you also mentioned a W word what the flip flop


Snow and winter? Ever look into Florida?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> already there, catch up
> 
> View attachment 5021446
> 
> ...


9 more sets of 10 and you'll be ready for bed


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm guessing mixing alcohol and edibles


Actually I was stone cold sober which was probably the source of the issue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 9 more sets of 10 and you'll be ready for bed


already had 3......and i've got to admit being lite up at the planeterium was bitchin....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow and winter? Ever look into Florida?


My twisted , and medicating self, thought Snow White. Gotta love the Jeff and all the turns he brings.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 2, 2021)

Just poking the bear @Laughing Grass  

pancakes and bacon for supper.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow and winter? Ever look into Florida?


Lived there for years until Hurricane Andrew blew me out and then I married a northern girl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> already had 3......and i've got to admit being lite up at the planeterium was bitchin....


Very awesome keep having a blast and you won't need to go to the Planetarium well at least again tonight


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Just poking the bear @Laughing Grass View attachment 5021448
> 
> pancakes and bacon for supper.


Roaches and hash for main course, then beans and dogs with the last of this year's fresh peppers...the garden is officially dead.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Just poking the bear @Laughing Grass View attachment 5021448
> 
> pancakes and bacon for supper.


Just made me hungry chocolate chip waffles hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lived there for years until Hurricane Andrew blew me out and then I married a northern girl


Then you did it to yourself lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Roaches and hash for main course, then beans and dogs with the last of this year's fresh peppers...the garden is officially dead.


I have a bunch of carrots to pull still.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Then you did it to yourself lol


Northern girls cook meat recipes from the market. Southern always was pot luck. Lucky if you could recognize the protein. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5021421It’s here !!


We had a few flurries here today in the hills.

Have fun!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We had a few flurries here today in the hills.
> 
> Have fun!!


Check out MI on the radar. 4" not far from me. Had a good burst early this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Huh, something's up. Lots of revenue lost last year.


Covid did hurt them badly. The wedding that I went to a couple weeks ago was in the resort and it was packed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You mentioned the s word and you also mentioned a W word what the flip flop


You had me wondering WTF I said lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Well the new set of x-rays found out that the wife Fractured her knee cap got to wait another two weeks to see if anything else is messed up


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You had me wondering WTF I said lol.


Cold and pressure changes are torture after a few reconstructive surgeries. Those words are bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You had me wondering WTF I said lol.


Good you meaning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Just poking the bear @Laughing Grass View attachment 5021448
> 
> pancakes and bacon for supper.


All good, I take pictures of the wheels before I let them touch the car, trust but verify. Passenger side. No curb rash.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good you meaning


lol well no, I thought I said something that offended.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol well no, I thought I said something that offended.


We loves ours @Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Got to feed the wife and take Odin out be back in a few


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5021421It’s here !!


Whew, thanks, now that I know where it is I know how to avoid it  Have fun and report back on the newly installed urinal


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just made me hungry chocolate chip waffles hmmm


I know, I was thinking blueberry pancakes...





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the new set of x-rays found out that the wife Fractured her knee cap got to wait another two weeks to see if anything else is messed up


Oh snap...that can be serious! I hope she can get healed up without surgery. Is she in a lot of pain? You are going to have to fill her coffee cup for a while! Take good care of her. Remember, Jeff is lovin' life, because he has a great wife!!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol well no, I thought I said something that offended.


I gave @DarkWeb an angry face the other day for his snow post, I think he looks forward to plowing!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the new set of x-rays found out that the wife Fractured her knee cap got to wait another two weeks to see if anything else is messed up


Hopefully she can get by without having it wired. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got to feed the wife and take Odin out be back in a few


Wow. Read that as I over hit my stinger. Thought you were taking the wife out to feed her to Odin. I'm loading it again. LMAO. TY.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 2, 2021)

Prayers for your wife @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I gave @DarkWeb an angry face the other day for his snow post, I think he looks forward to plowing!


I like it most of the time. Snow is different everywhere........wet heavy snow sucks.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

I hate when you don't get a thaw during the winter to melt it down, it just stays cold and accumulates.
Then you have to start shoveling higher, start roof raking.
Just remembered, I need 2 new shovels!
Keep one at every door, couple in the driveway, another at the porch steps.

Dinner is ready...no more snow.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2021)

The tots will hold the cold at bay. They must...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I hate when you don't get a thaw during the winter to melt it down, it just stays cold and accumulates.
> Then you have to start shoveling higher, start roof raking.
> Just remembered, I need 2 new shovels!
> Keep one at every door, couple in the driveway, another at the porch steps.
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I hate when you don't get a thaw during the winter to melt it down, it just stays cold and accumulates.
> Then you have to start shoveling higher, start roof raking.
> Just remembered, I need 2 new shovels!
> Keep one at every door, couple in the driveway, another at the porch steps.
> ...


I cannot remember the last time I had tater tots. They look good!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5021475


is that now?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that now?


Nah. Just a reminder. It's coming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nah. Just a reminder. It's coming.


lol I'm putting myself up for adoption to anyone living in a tropical climate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Gonna roll and joint and eat the whole box.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm putting myself up for adoption to anyone living in a tropical climate.


I'm awaiting an outdoor paradise to myself. I love winter. Get to drift my car without eating tires or drivetrain. Not to mention tickets and points. And all these sheep go indoors. 

Enjoy the sweat and crowds. Ha ha.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna roll and joint and eat the whole box.
> 
> View attachment 5021483


The fact that they must say "Real Chocolate" 3 times on the box cover is kinda disheartening


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna roll and joint and eat the whole box.
> 
> View attachment 5021483


I'm putting this full melt from bubble hash in my nail till it is gone. Regret not removing the flower pressings first. It tastes good though. LOL. Enjoy. As I giggle at the thought of trying to smoke a joint and eat chocolate covered anything. I'm a slob kinda.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I cannot remember the last time I had tater tots. They look good!


And you call yourself an adult!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna roll and joint and eat the whole box.
> 
> View attachment 5021483


I was looking for those yesterday, they had a different flavor so I skipped them. Yum


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm awaiting an outdoor paradise to myself. I love winter. Get to drift my car without eating tires or drivetrain. Not to mention tickets and points. And all these sheep go indoors.
> 
> Enjoy the sweat and crowds. Ha ha.


Have you found paradise in Paradise . God I miss snowmobiling in the U.P.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

And let there be fire


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Have you found paradise in Paradise . God I miss snowmobiling in the U.P.


I've been to Paradise, Klimax and Hell with a stop in Bath before I got on Big Beaver to head home. A geography lesson to non natives. And I love BFE. Snowmobiles were always a maintenance nightmare. With scamazon I may actually get to my paradise. Hating traveling more every year. So much for "off grid".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And let there be fire View attachment 5021498


"FREE FIREWOOD"! You haul. I'm afraid to make the next move out back. Relax as best you can.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Hay did you know that it is cold out here


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay did you know that it is cold out here View attachment 5021522


"White man build big fire. Sit far back and is cold. Indian build small fire. Sit close and be warm".


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Have you found paradise in Paradise . God I miss snowmobiling in the U.P.




I hate digging out though lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5021528
> 
> I hate digging out though lol


We had two of these in the day. Never sank. And yanked the fools out who could not hold a lane. Wide track or stay on trail. LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I hate when you don't get a thaw during the winter to melt it down, it just stays cold and accumulates.
> Then you have to start shoveling higher, start roof raking.
> Just remembered, I need 2 new shovels!
> Keep one at every door, couple in the driveway, another at the porch steps.
> ...


Oooh we both decided on beans!


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've been to Paradise, Klimax and Hell with a stop in Bath before I got on Big Beaver to head home. A geography lesson to non natives. And I love BFE. Snowmobiles were always a maintenance nightmare. With scamazon I may actually get to my paradise. Hating traveling more every year. So much for "off grid".


You forgot that the Big Beaver is exit 69 . Not a joke people . Hell is only 15min away from me if you need some directions!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You forgot that the Big Beaver is exit 69 . Not a joke people . Hell is only 15min away from me if you need some directions!
> View attachment 5021537View attachment 5021545


Man have I seen that stretch of ass fault. Ha ha ha . 

And where is this legal here on roads? I want one!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

How can I get shroom spore syringes sent to California? Asking for a friend…named @Metasynth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "White man build big fire. Sit far back and is cold. Indian build small fire. Sit close and be warm".


No matter where your journey well I did say it was cold out here I didn't say I was cold lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And you call yourself an adult!


I prefer child in an adult body.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The fact that they must say "Real Chocolate" 3 times on the box cover is kinda disheartening


French side has Vrai chocolat four times.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How can I get shroom spore syringes sent to California? Asking for a friend…named @Metasynth


Have your friend ask a friend for some snail mail. Or find a local pro and search for pscylosibe cubensis. Naturally occurring. And a good medium hitter. Been out of that for a very long time. Cow patties. Just need to know your shit. LOL. Be safe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We had two of these in the day. Never sank. And yanked the fools out who could not hold a lane. Wide track or stay on trail. LOL. View attachment 5021532


Yeah my grandfather had a bunch on the farm. Not the same as today's sleds.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Have your friend ask a friend for some snail mail. Or find a local pro and search for pscylosibe cubensis. Naturally occurring. And a good medium hitter. Been out of that for a very long time. Cow patties. Just need to know your shit. LOL. Be safe.


Yeah, I’d need friends for those options. No, I’d rather order them and do it myself.

Of course, if anyone wants to be a friend of my friend and let me order to their address and then ship to me, I’d order an extra syringe or two for them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I was looking for those yesterday, they had a different flavor so I skipped them. Yum


They have plain now. Just marshmallow and chocolate... like a psychopath would eat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Man have I seen that stretch of ass fault. Ha ha ha .
> 
> And where is this legal here on roads? I want one!


They have a nice xj Cherokee also.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How can I get shroom spore syringes sent to California? Asking for a friend…named @Metasynth


Google is your friend








Golden Teacher Mushroom Spores - Quality Spores


Golden Teacher Spores from the favorite Golden Teacher Mushrooms strain of psilocybin spores. Great beginner cubensis with large golden caps & resiliency.




qualityspores.store


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have plain now. Just marshmallow and chocolate... like a psychopath would eat.


Sounds good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I’d need friends for those options. No, I’d rather order them and do it myself.
> 
> Of course, if anyone wants to be a friend of my friend and let me order to their address and then ship to me, I’d order an extra syringe or two for them


If I still had spore prints. And I believe spores are completely legal. Check and still reward a straight laced friend to aid you if legal still.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> French side has Vrai chocolat four times.


Vraily?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds good


I had no idea you were a psychopath!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5021553


I'm dabbing with you!

I was about to make some blueberry pancakes, til I saw these pics of beans and meat, and now I want something more substantial.

I do have bacon ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea you were a psychopath!


Uhhh


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have plain now. Just marshmallow and chocolate... *like a psychopath would eat.*


Whut?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea you were a psychopath!


Is that close to schizophrenic? Cause I’m that. Right now especially dabbing with my friends.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm dabbing with you!
> 
> I was about to make some blueberry pancakes, til I saw these pics of beans and meat, and now I want something more substantial.
> 
> I do have bacon ...


I broke out my last jar of my from scratch. Incentive to hang a ham and twice smoke it if the weather gets normal here. 60's next week. Hmmm.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that close to schizophrenic? Cause I’m that. Right now especially dabbing with my friends.


Different spectrum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Whut?


Not you too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Different spectrum


lol tomato potato 
I’ll only admit to one. You pick.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol tomato potato
> I’ll only admit to one. You pick.


Neither, both are too carby


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve got Spectrum cable


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah my grandfather had a bunch on the farm. Not the same as today's sleds.


My favorite was my Yamaha V-max. Most fun was a 900 Thunder cat. And the one that made me quit riding. Pure terror at half throttle.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Neither, both are too carby


Boo carbs smarbs
Are there carbs in chocolate or just the cookie part? Couldn’t be any in the marshmallows.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I’d need friends for those options. No, I’d rather order them and do it myself.
> 
> Of course, if anyone wants to be a friend of my friend and let me order to their address and then ship to me, I’d order an extra syringe or two for them


Have you grown them before?

I read up on it a little but that's as far as I got. 

I've only done them a handful of times but enjoyed every one of them  First time I ever did them we got stopped by an Arizona State Trooper just as a spectacular sunset was happening. We couldn't drove over 40 mph and even at that speed, couldn't read the signs...and we had open containers!

And drove off with a warning...the good ol days!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I broke out my last jar of my from scratch. IncentiveView attachment 5021560 to hang a ham and twice smoke it if the weather gets normal here. 60's next week. Hmmm.


I thought that was wax...I was ready to head on over!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought that was wax...I was ready to head on over!!


Bring a roll of parchment paper and cocktails of choice. We can fill a quart. Got a girl headed for the curb here. So sad. Just not well enough to get everything done here. A touch of PM and it is trash if not washed, bubble washed and pressed. I'm good on stock. Not on stamina.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

@Metasynth called it right about $1000.00!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My favorite was my Yamaha V-max. Most fun was a 900 Thunder cat. And the one that made me quit riding. Pure terror at half throttle.


I had an old Arctic Cat Puma I believe...It was a 440 and a rocket ship, but no suspension back then. My buddy wrecked it and cracked the windshield, cowl, etc., and I made him buy it from me! It was fun while. It's a vegetarian dinner


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5021570
> 
> @Metasynth called it right about $1000.00!


Want me to come over and cook it for ya?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Want me to come over and cook it for ya?


IKR!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Want me to come over and cook it for ya?


Well that is sort of an aspiration of mine. I think I shared that.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5021570
> 
> @Metasynth called it right about $1000.00!


I won't feel so bad spending $20 a pound on rib eyes now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I won't feel so bad spending $20 a pound on rib eyes now.


You do know you can sear a top round in rendered marrow fat and top with butter when cooked that rivals many stores ribeyes and porter houses. I've had wagu once. At my employers expense. Honestly the fat from prime rib is just as good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

I think I need a trim I get more coffee on the outside then in lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I need a trim I get more coffee on the outside then in lol


Seriously? Wow. Looked into moonlighting at the museum as a mummy. Or camp at the airport with a brass spitoon. Seriously you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Seriously? Wow. Looked into moonlighting at the museum as a mummy. Or camp at the airport with a brass spitoon. Seriously you?


See I told you I didn't need to wear Halloween getup


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I need a trim I get more coffee on the outside then in lol


I have always shaved every day, for the past 30 years. Then a few years ago I started taking Sundays off...No shave Sunday I called it. Then Covid hit and I started shaving every other day....which morphed into me shaving about every 3rd or 4th day. 

And I quit coloring my hair, so I probably look like I went from 49 to 69 over night! Probably scary on day 4 without a shave. IDC. 

Jeff, you look just like my buddy Larry who was here earlier...Have you got a ponytail to match?? Of course you do! He was just saying today he was thinking of getting it cut., which he does every now and then. I've known him a long time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See I told you I didn't need to wear Halloween getup


I'm impressed. I may be able to grow some ear hair to length. But nothing to that extent.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2021)

...and he drinks coffee like you too Jeff...morning til night. Only he likes shots of Tequila all day long too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have always shaved every day, for the past 30 years. Then a few years ago I started taking Sundays off...No shave Sunday I called it. Then Covid hit and I started shaving every other day....which morphed into me shaving about every 3rd or 4th day.
> 
> And I quit coloring my hair, so I probably look like I went from 49 to 69 over night! Probably scary on day 4 without a shave. IDC.
> 
> Jeff, you look just like my buddy Larry who was here earlier...Have you got a ponytail to match?? Of course you do! He was just saying today he was thinking of getting it cut., which he does every now and then. I've known him a long time.


Masks when out. Shave every couple weeks or when itchy. No dies. Salt and pepper face. The sandy blonde many to fall short of. 1 kid and 1 wife. Just enough stress to bleach my face. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm impressed. I may be able to grow some ear hair to length. But nothing to that extent.


Okay I know you have seeing it Bill Cosby himself where he talks about the reverse mohawk now imagine a white guy with an afro with a reverse Mohawk all coming out of his ears and you got me that's why I'm wearing a hoodie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have always shaved every day, for the past 30 years. Then a few years ago I started taking Sundays off...No shave Sunday I called it. Then Covid hit and I started shaving every other day....which morphed into me shaving about every 3rd or 4th day.
> 
> And I quit coloring my hair, so I probably look like I went from 49 to 69 over night! Probably scary on day 4 without a shave. IDC.
> 
> Jeff, you look just like my buddy Larry who was here earlier...Have you got a ponytail to match?? Of course you do! He was just saying today he was thinking of getting it cut., which he does every now and then. I've known him a long time.


Nope no ponytails over here


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope no ponytails over here


Well damn. My boy brought me a forgotten six pack of jagermeister singles from the deep freezer. I believe it time for one or 3. Man I need rest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I know you have seeing it Bill Cosby himself where he talks about the reverse mohawk now imagine a white guy with an afro with a reverse Mohawk all coming out of his ears and you got me that's why I'm wearing a hoodie


I see this with a fumanchu. And all in good humor. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Well damn. My boy brought me a forgotten six pack of jagermeister singles from the deep freezer. I believe it time for one or 3. Man I need rest.


Now you sound like my son he loveJagermeister


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don’t ship to California. It’s illegal to ship spores to Cali


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ...and he drinks coffee like you too Jeff...morning til night. Only he likes shots of Tequila all day long too.


Man I feel for him


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now you sound like my son he loveJagermeister


Anise, black licorice for the win. 2 bottles and I'm going to get in bed. Come on sleep. 

Good night all. May you rest well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anise, black licorice for the win. 2 bottles and I'm going to get in bed. Come on sleep.
> 
> Good night all. May you rest well.


Rest well my friend


----------



## DCcan (Nov 3, 2021)

@BudmanTX , space tacos are here! Bit of a microgrow, but it can be done.
20 yrs or less, delivery options will be available hopefully.








Astronauts grew green chile on the space station and made themselves space tacos


It's NASA's first time growing peppers in space. And after they were harvested, NASA astronauts got to sample the crop sprinkled on tacos at the International Space Station.




www.npr.org


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well that is sort of an aspiration of mine. I think I shared that.


Dinner for dabs?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Morning






Snow dreams last night


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She has Thor Kitchen appliances. You can cook four cookie sheets at one time on convection. If only I could move the house 100km south.
> 
> 
> 
> How cold is it there?


It was nice out yesterday, mid 50’s, only going down to the mid 20’s at night.
33 right now at camp.
Great beer drinking weather it turns out.
So out of shape, only could do 3hrs skiing yesterday .
But had a blast!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whew, thanks, now that I know where it is I know how to avoid it  Have fun and report back on the newly installed urinal


The urinal worked great!!! A little disappointed in the glow in the dark lid though, still a keeper.
I returned the Jackety, too big, I still have a small 250w off brand that I’ve had for a few years, fits my space better.
Not really enough terrain open for the amount of people here, luckily most don’t show until noon, and I’m toast by then.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

Good morning beautiful 

61 today. Gotta go to the Pain management dr today just to get my narcotics. No more steroids for me. Those injections are losing their power.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> It was nice out yesterday, mid 50’s, only going down to the mid 20’s at night.
> 33 right now at camp.
> Great beer drinking weather it turns out.
> So out of shape, only could do 3hrs skiing yesterday .
> But had a blast!


Similar temps here. I know I'm out of ski shape......it's gonna burn lol How was the snow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The urinal worked great!!! A little disappointed in the glow in the dark lid though, still a keeper.
> I returned the Jackety, too big, I still have a small 250w off brand that I’ve had for a few years, fits my space better.
> Not really enough terrain open for the amount of people here, luckily most don’t show until noon, and I’m toast by then.


That's my ski day. First tracks till about 12 depending on people and snow quality. Then maybe a few hours of work.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Similar temps here. I know I'm out of ski shape......it's gonna burn lol How was the snow?


Meh, dust on crust, I’m told by friends it get really good about 1ish, 
But I’m a first chair guy, & I love challenging conditions.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m going to shoot for a morning & afternoon session today…
About a 10% chance that will happen.. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m going to shoot for a morning & afternoon session today…
> About a 10% chance that will happen.. lol


Midday beer break......loosen up those legs


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

You guys are freezing me out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.

35 degrees out this morning. Break out the toques and mitts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> It was nice out yesterday, mid 50’s, only going down to the mid 20’s at night.
> 33 right now at camp.
> Great beer drinking weather it turns out.
> So out of shape, only could do 3hrs skiing yesterday .
> But had a blast!


Only 3 hours lol. Fitness comes back fast . Is that man made snow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> 35 degrees out this morning. Break out the toques and mitts.


Brrrrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Brrrrr


I agree. Doggo had to wear his jacket this morning too.

How are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I agree. Doggo had to wear his jacket this morning too.
> 
> How are you doing?


Angel has had a sweater on for about a week!
Ooooooh I ordered my medicine…Sativa Sativa and some more Sativa is my antidepressant. I been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in…


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only 3 hours lol. Fitness comes back fast . Is that man made snow.


Fitness used to come back fast, not anymore for me.
Mostly natural, they had a 1’ base with snow making on the lower mtn, then a 3-3.5 ft dump last week


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Midday beer break......loosen up those legs


Not for me, I don’t drink & ski anymore, once the beer starts it’s boots come off for me.
I do however smoke like a train while skiing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Angel has had a sweater on for about a week!
> Ooooooh I ordered my medicine…Sativa Sativa and some more Sativa is my antidepressant. I been prescribed to vaporize and hold it in…
> View attachment 5021813


Indoors too? 

We got him an Alaskan Army jacket, it's freaking adorable. I can't get him to wear boots tho. He'd look amazing with little patent docs. 





BobBitchen said:


> Fitness used to come back fast, not anymore for me.
> Mostly natural, they had a 1’ base with snow making on the lower mtn, then a 3-3.5 ft dump last week


Bummer. 3.5 feet? Is that even normal for November? It looks like we'll get our first snowfall around the 11th.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.  
Happy thoughts to you this morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Indoors too?
> 
> We got him an Alaskan Army jacket, it's freaking adorable. I can't get him to wear boots tho. He'd look amazing with little patent docs.
> 
> ...


Yes in the house. She loves her sweaters and wants them on ASAP! Such a baby.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Indoors too?
> 
> We got him an Alaskan Army jacket, it's freaking adorable. I can't get him to wear boots tho. He'd look amazing with little patent docs.
> 
> ...


Not really for October, they had planned on opening nov 13,
But the storm bumped it up.
Mammoth can get some hellacious storms, 2017 they got 246” in January alone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.
> Happy thoughts to you this morning.


Morning.



Paul Drake said:


> Yes in the house. She loves her sweaters and wants them on ASAP! Such a baby.


When ours was a pup I left him in a sweater overnight. He got his dew claw caught in the knit and started screaming holy murder. I think he woke everyone in the neighborhood. I keep it at 75 inside so he's fine. 



BobBitchen said:


> Not really for October, they had planned on opening nov 13,
> But the storm bumped it up.
> Mammoth can get some hellacious storms, 2017 they got 246” in January alone


Is that the year they had to scratch Mount Baldy and Tahoe from the tour of California?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not sure I know what you mean.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m not sure I know what you mean.


The Amgen Tour of California. It's a bike race that goes all over California. I remember the cancelled the mountain climbs due to snow conditions but I can't remember what year it was. 



AMGEN Tour of California – Santa Clarita


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

They did cancel a few on hill demos they do for shop owners to order new skis, SIA , I’m lucky enough to be able to test for two shops & was disappointed for sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Amgen Tour of California. It's a bike race that goes all over California. I remember the cancelled the mountain climbs due to snow conditions but I can't remember what year it was.
> 
> 
> 
> AMGEN Tour of California – Santa Clarita


I’m not sure, I don’t follow that tour.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dinner for dabs?


Oh no, never again, not with metasynth


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The urinal worked great!!! A little disappointed in the glow in the dark lid though, still a keeper.
> I returned the Jackety, too big, I still have a small 250w off brand that I’ve had for a few years, fits my space better.
> Not really enough terrain open for the amount of people here, luckily most *don’t show until noon*, and I’m toast by then.


Ugh, it's all torn up by noon! Sorry about the Jackety. I hate returning things.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> They did cancel a few on hill demos they do for shop owners to order new skis, SIA , I’m lucky enough to be able to test for two shops & was disappointed for sure.


Those are fun. We get the Mid-Atlantic bro crew lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ....snip......
> Is that the year they had to scratch *Mount Baldy* and Tahoe from the tour of California?


I was wondering what ski tour included Mt. Baldy. God lives on Baldy, mere mortals don't ski there. The reason you went to Baldy was when the season was mostly over and you were tired, you went to drink their wine. They had the best mulled wine in the universe.

Then I googled it and realized it was a bike race! LOL, never mind.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh, it's all torn up by noon! Sorry about the Jackety. I hate returning things.


The mountain isn’t torn up by noon, my legs are


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was wondering what ski tour included Mt. Baldy. God lives on Baldy, mere mortals don't ski there. The reason you went to Baldy was when the season was mostly over and you were tired, you went to drink their wine. They had the best mulled wine in the universe.
> 
> Then I googled it and realized it was a bike race! LOL, never mind.


Baldy is where I grew up skiing, a hardy bunch of locals there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was wondering what ski tour included Mt. Baldy. God lives on Baldy, mere mortals don't ski there. The reason you went to Baldy was when the season was mostly over and you were tired, you went to drink their wine. They had the best mulled wine in the universe.
> 
> Then I googled it and realized it was a bike race! LOL, never mind.


Just looking the map. I didn't realize it was that close to Los Angeles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

This seasonal coffee blend is poopy. Stupid seasonal coffee blends.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5021832


#triggered


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This seasonal coffee blend is poopy. Stupid seasonal coffee blends.


Pumpkin spice?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Baldy is where I grew up skiing, a hardy bunch of locals there




I grew up skiing Snow Summit, mostly. It would be wrecked by the crowds, on the weekends, early. So you'd ditch school and head up during the week, it was great. Mammoth was a once or twice a season trip when I was young, too expensive at that age. We went to Baldy once and never went back until we were old enough to drink!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just looking the map. I didn't realize it was that close to Los Angeles.


It’s a great little “big” hill. They’ve had problems with low snow fall the pst decade. Also suffer from a more southern exposure


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pumpkin spice?


It's some weird cinnamon and "warming spices" mix. It tastes like they were trying to cover up their weak game with the sugar and milk, but I drink it black, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's some weird cinnamon and "warming spices" mix. It tastes like they were trying to cover up their weak game with the sugar and milk, but I drink it black, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> 35 degrees out this morning. Break out the *toques* and mitts.


You made me look something up! But it's gonna look bitchin with my pony tail!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You made me look something up! But it's gonna look bitchin with my pony tail!
> View attachment 5021834


Pics plz!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Brrrrr, 31f here this morning. How can it be colder here than in Canada? 

Got my girls all transplanted yesterday. Looks like an easy day today. Maybe I can cook something good for a change!

Plenty of projects to work on too, should I get energetic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You made me look something up! But it's gonna look bitchin with my pony tail!
> View attachment 5021834


LOL I had to also. Didn't know that I have many lol it's a beanie


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful
> 
> 61 today. Gotta go to the Pain management dr today just to get my narcotics. No more steroids for me. Those injections are losing their power.


I get different results every time from the cortisone. I think there's lots of variables there. Last month when he did my shoulder, as he was mixing the concoction up, I said "don't spare the steroid this time doc, they are replacing it anyways"...and he said "you are right" and I think he did use more, as I have been pain free in that shoulder since...and the previous injection didn't do much.

Hopefully they schedule your surgery here soon!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I get different results every time from the cortisone. I think there's lots of variables there. Last month when he did my shoulder, as he was mixing the concoction up, I said "don't spare the steroid this time doc, they are replacing it anyways"...and he said "you are right" and I think he did use more, as I have been pain free in that shoulder since...and the previous injection didn't do much.
> 
> Hopefully they schedule your surgery here soon!!


Thank you buddy 
They’re making me pay for them now too, so that a major factor.
Being that I’ve got osteoporosis too (yearly infusions) and they are weight bearing joints I gotta be careful at least until my arm trial. All I don’t need is to go down.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it you know the rest


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

To any of you snack people.....I won't mention any names. But there's a recall








Flowers Foods Issues Voluntary Recall on Certain Tastykake Multi-Pack Cupcakes Sold in Eight States Due to Possible Presence of Tiny Fragments of Metal Mesh Wire


As a precautionary measure, Flowers Foods, Inc. (NYSE: FLO) is voluntarily recalling Tastykake multi-pack cupcakes due to the potential presence of tiny fragments of metal mesh wire. The recall was initiated following notification by a vendor of the possible contamination in a supplied ingredient.




www.fda.gov























@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You made me look something up! But it's gonna look bitchin with my pony tail!
> View attachment 5021834


Gotcha covered!


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

I had to stand in line yesterday at the local market. The line happened to be right next to the Danish packages. I love Svenhard's bear claws.
52 this morning, it got foggy for awhile last night but it has gone away for the moment. Fog can get really bad around here.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> To any of you snack people.....I won't mention any names. But there's a recall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> To any of you snack people.....I won't mention any names. But there's a recall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup those carbs will kill you, one way or another!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

Morning...yes you know it, i made it through the night......heck of a 50th.......

well woke this morning to a nice 66F, and of course we have a cold front coming, this temp is our actual high for today.......rain and colder throughout the day....

just made a fresh pot of coffee......so if ya need a warm up......

time to hit the these taco's i made from leftovers from last night........add some hot sauce....and there ya go...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> @BudmanTX , space tacos are here! Bit of a microgrow, but it can be done.
> 20 yrs or less, delivery options will be available hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


now we're talking.......space taco's...i'm in.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had to stand in line yesterday at the local market. The line happened to be right next to the Danish packages. I love Svenhard's bear claws.
> 52 this morning, it got foggy for awhile last night but it has gone away for the moment. Fog can get really bad around here.
> Mornin.


I've heard that excuse for those bits of poison showing up at my home way too many times!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup those carbs will kill you, one way or another!


Bread knife has a whole new meaning


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Funny story about Amgen. When I was in 7th grade, they sponsored my biology class and sent us tens of thousands of dollars worth of older model equipment for dna mapping. So we took cheek swabs and mapped our own dna at the age of 13-14


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup those carbs will kill you, one way or another!


Something is going to, one way or another, my friend. I want to go out smiling. With a croissant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Funny story about Amgen. When I was in 7th grade, they sponsored my biology class and sent us tens of thousands of dollars worth of older model equipment for dna mapping. So we took cheek swabs and mapped our own dna at the age of 13-14


I always found in ironic that the maker of Epogen was the title sponsor of a professional bike race.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Something is going to, one way or another, my friend. I want to go out smiling. With a croissant.


And a dab.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> And a dab.
> 
> View attachment 5021909


I have one of those bottles, and now I know why I have been saving it! jk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

There is not enough weed in the world for me to deal with this cold ass shit and it's not even cold yet first morning under freezing nope nope never nope  how about this Mother Nature


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is not enough weed in the world for me to deal with this cold ass shit and it's not even cold yet first morning under freezing nope nope never nope  View attachment 5021913how about this Mother Nature


You need an indoor fireplace to rest your weary bones in front of!!

How's the wifey feeling today?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is not enough weed in the world for me to deal with this cold ass shit and it's not even cold yet first morning under freezing nope nope never nope  View attachment 5021913how about this Mother Nature







__





Heated Thermal Underwear & Base Layers | CozyWinters


Browse our selection of battery heated base layers. We have a variety of men's and women's base layers featuring shirts, pants, jackets and more!




cozywinters.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You need an indoor fireplace to rest your weary bones in front of!!
> 
> How's the wifey feeling today?


Knee is hurting but now all the other pains from the fall is kicking her ass in more thenone way trying to keep her high but not to high so she get sick from it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I mean the wife is good with the sewing machine maybe I'll have her take the heating blanket and make me a onesie out of it


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

I just got a new electric blanket.  So nice crawling in to a preheated bed at night!

I have seen the new heated jackets .... I usually wear long thermal tops and bottoms under my clothes all winter, especially if I have to work in it.

OK, dabbed up and time for some exercise...or movement at least, .lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Lunch  


Green olives?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Ironic I am having this for lunch soon. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

Imagine what I'm havingha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ironic I am having this for lunch soon. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5021921


Just need feta and olives


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just need feta and olives


Black olives maybe. Have a few cheeses. Not a feta kinda fella. I do concede though. A colby string cheese twist it is. LOL.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

I need to get some Gouda, haven't had that in a long time.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Hash browns and bacon  
And edibles.
Now I want cheese. You guys are the worst.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to get some Gouda, haven't had that in a long time.


Cheese burgers. Gouda stuff. LOL. 

Every body find a laugh in your doings.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hash browns and bacon
> And edibles.
> Now I want cheese. You guys are the worst.


Not chedarwurst. Now it is sausage. It is getting colder. Our appetites are more apparent.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just got a new electric blanket.  So nice crawling in to a preheated bed at night!
> 
> I have seen the new heated jackets .... I usually wear long thermal tops and bottoms under my clothes all winter, especially if I have to work in it.
> 
> OK, dabbed up and time for some exercise...or movement at least, .lol


I saw someone with a heated jacket on Halloween. It was pretty snazzy looking too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 5021920
> 
> Green olives?


The. black ones cover the unripe taste of the green ones.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hash browns and bacon
> And edibles.
> Now I want cheese. You guys are the worst.


then i shouldn't tell ya about my bake potato.....with all the fixens including steak


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I saw someone with a heated jacket on Halloween. It was pretty snazzy looking too!


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I saw someone with a heated jacket on Halloween. It was pretty snazzy looking too!


I hope they were in the mountains...


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm making corned beef hash again this morning, someone needs to eat it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm making corned beef hash again this morning, someone needs to eat it...


Ever hear of a hobo pie , or the maker? Best campfire breakfast ever with an egg in the pie. Yummy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

Red velvet cake with Cool Whip whipped cream want to trade


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Something is going to, one way or another, my friend. I want to go out smiling. With a croissant.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ever hear of a hobo pie , or the maker? Best campfire breakfast ever with an egg in the pie. Yummy.
> 
> View attachment 5021948


Yeah pie irons have been around for a long time. My grandfather had that one his grandma used to use. I have no idea where it went


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ever hear of a hobo pie , or the maker? Best campfire breakfast ever with an egg in the pie. Yummy.
> 
> View attachment 5021948


At first glance I thought you typed homo pie lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hope they were in the mountains...


Yeah, no. Venice beach. It was in the 50s…lol maybe low 60s.

I ain’t hating, he looked toasty. And when it’s 57 degrees out, it feels a lot colder at 30mph on a bicycle


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At first glance I thought you typed homo pie lol.


Hmm…never met a pie I didn’t like!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Red velvet cake with Cool Whip whipped cream want to tradeView attachment 5021956


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hmm…never met a pie I didn’t like!


I have questions about the filling.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah pie irons have been around for a long time. My grandfather had that one his grandma used to use. I have no idea where it went


The memories. Loaf of nasty wonder bread, margarine or butter and a canned filling. Fruit pies were the chit! Ate over a campfire every weekend for a long time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, no. Venice beach. It was in the 50s…lol maybe low 60s.
> 
> I ain’t hating, he looked toasty. And when it’s 57 degrees out, it feels a lot colder at 30mph on a bicycle


Found some here. They're not very attractive tho. 









ORORO Heated Apparel Canada Official Shop


ORORO® Heated Apparel, the leading heated clothing brand in the USA, provides stylish Heated Jackets, Heated Vest, Heated Hoodies & Heated Gloves with long-lasting battery performance for both Women and Men.




www.ororowear.ca


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The memories. Loaf of nasty wonder bread, margarine or butter and a canned filling. Fruit pies were the chit! Ate over a campfire every weekend for a long time.


Yeah, for me it was buttered white bread and pb&j over the fire.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At first glance I thought you typed homo pie lol.


I think that would be a pie not to my liking. TY for the laugh. Is funny.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found some here. They're not very attractive tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d wear this fleece from them





But I don’t mind the look of this jacket by Milwaukee that Home Depot sells online






Then again, I don’t have much fashion sense


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’d wear this fleece from them
> 
> View attachment 5021976
> 
> ...


The womens are just parkas. Fleece is okay for fall/spring here, winter not so much.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, no. Venice beach. It was in the 50s…lol maybe low 60s.
> 
> I ain’t hating, he looked toasty. And when it’s 57 degrees out, it feels a lot colder at 30mph on a bicycle


I use to put my clutch hand on the side of the cylinders of my motorcycle to warm it up when riding in the cold.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The womens are just parkas. Fleece is okay for fall/spring here, winter not so much.


Do you still get shorts and flip flop bros up there, like we do here in midwinter?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The womens are just parkas. Fleece is okay for fall/spring here, winter not so much.


This was only a few steps above normal here. We just got used to it. I laugh as states shut down because of a 1/2" of snow. And we bought groceries for our neighbors with the snowmobiles. No vehicles for almost 5 days where I lived.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ever hear of a hobo pie , or the maker? Best campfire breakfast ever with an egg in the pie. Yummy.
> 
> View attachment 5021948


Pizza was my favorite.

trim jail sucks but I have to say it’s way easier than last year . So glad the nephew cleaned them up Labor Day weekend . Much nicer buds too .


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The womens are just parkas. Fleece is okay for fall/spring here, winter not so much.


I’m seriously contemplating purchasing this, on account of the fact that we basically get zero rain or snow in Los Angeles these days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you still get shorts and flip flop bros up there, like we do here in midwinter?


Shorts and pints of ice cream on the front porch at 30F is normal in the UP. And I do it still. Neighbors are confused or certain. LOL. It ain't cold till you can't write your name in the snow due to thermal dynamic interference. Ha ha.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you still get shorts and flip flop bros up there, like we do here in midwinter?


Hey! I wear slides year round. And sometimes hike in them too. Shorts, not so much


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey! I wear slides year round. And sometimes hike in them too. Shorts, not so much


I meant in canada, in winter. In weather where your toes are safe I have no judgement! Do you willfully wade through slush? If so, do you like it, or is it so insignificant feeling that socks and boots are just too much effort?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I meant in canada, in winter. In weather where your toes are safe I have no judgement! Do you willfully wade through slush? If so, do you like it, or is it so insignificant feeling that socks and boots are just too much effort?


I don’t know that my bare toes have ever touched slush.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This was only a few steps above normal here. We just got used to it. I laugh as states shut down because of a 1/2" of snow. And we bought groceries for our neighbors with the snowmobiles. No vehicles for almost 5 days where I lived.


I can remember that storm . We always had snowmobile for that reason . I think my 103yr old grandma has some really good pictures. She probably knows right where they are too .

@MICHI-CAN My favorite sled was a 97 zr580 .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m seriously contemplating purchasing this, on account of the fact that we basically get zero rain or snow in Los Angeles these days.
> 
> View attachment 5021989


Those prices are CAD. It's practically free in USD. 

Here's the US store https://www.ororowear.com/


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I can remember that storm . We always had snowmobile for that reason . I think my 103yr old grandma has some really good pictures. She probably knows right where they are too .
> 
> @MICHI-CAN My favorite sled was a 97 zr580 .


My thieving sister trashed all our family albums while stealing my parents estate. We had some crazy pictures. 

That was a scary beast also. At least you could steer it. My 00 no way. And my V-Max only if off the gas. It was built by Bohst Racing. They did wicked things to Phazers in the 80's. I woke up and quit "go fast" in person before it really hurt me. LOL. 

103???? Holy crap. Give her a hug and a big kiss for me as you tell her I'm in awe.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those prices are CAD. It's practically free in USD.
> 
> Here's the US store https://www.ororowear.com/


$150 before shipping isn’t exactly cheap for a hoodie though, heated or not. I feel like $89 is a fair price for something like that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those prices are CAD. It's practically free in USD.
> 
> Here's the US store https://www.ororowear.com/


That's backwards. USD is 0.81 CAD. HMMM. Good bud? LOL. I'm going to start trying to pay help in Canadian.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have questions about the filling.


Don't ask, don't tell!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Sufficiently smoked up and it's only 68 here, time for a jacket


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found some here. They're not very attractive tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some nice ones but they can be expensive. 

My wife has one with this in it. A few generations before this gold one but she likes it. 





Also the zippers and pockets are something to look at when getting one. Need to keep the air out.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 3, 2021)

… found a random seed in the purple punch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> $150 before shipping isn’t exactly cheap for a hoodie though, heated or not. I feel like $89 is a fair price for something like that


That is a little steep. Have you looked at Nautica? They have nice jackets with thermal foil liners. They're a little pricey too.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That is a little steep. Have you looked at Nautica? They have nice jackets with thermal foil liners. They're a little pricey too.


Yeah, I may just stick to layering for now. I don’t have a lot of income coming in at the moment, and chipping away at my savings for a jacket or hoodie doesn’t currently seem prudent.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh boy. Lunch is over. Dood wanted in after refusing since 4:30AM. In my face smelling my breath thing. He stinks like wet dog. Grrr. I was just starting to be able to move again. And we love them why? I would like to patent and bottle it. Man.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I may just stick to layering for now. I don’t have a lot of income coming in at the moment, and chipping away at my savings for a jacket or hoodie doesn’t currently seem prudent.


Completely relate. I wouldn't pay that for a hoodie either.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Pizza was my favorite.
> 
> trim jail sucks but I have to say it’s way easier than last year . So glad the nephew cleaned them up Labor Day weekend . Much nicer buds too .
> View attachment 5021988


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t know that my bare toes have ever touched slush.


You will remember if they do!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You will remember if they do!!


More memorable if you run them under hot water after getting cold. Ha ha ha and he he he. The excrutiating pain of that recovery.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t know that my bare toes have ever touched slush.


Went looking for a funny pic and found a new fetish. 

People are awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

It's snowing.....better cover my wood.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went looking for a funny pic and found a new fetish.
> 
> People are awesome!


I'm scared.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing.....better cover my wood.


Your wood doesn't try to duck and cover its self when cold?LMAO.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5021998… found a random seed in the purple punch


almost guaranteed to be a female!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

I've been naked in the snow.....without socks ya pansies


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Completely relate. I wouldn't pay that for a hoodie either.


Me either, and I love my hoodies!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been naked in the snow.....without socks ya pansies


Counting the days and trying to hoard my nuts so I may pee off my front porch again. Legally. Although the neighbors probably would just overlook it as my crazed self.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

Can you believe I cut inches off my hair?

Fix me dr!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Completely relate. I wouldn't pay that for a hoodie either.


Good equipment is not cheep.



BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5022050


Like that winch cat......that cost a few pretty pennies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been naked in the snow.....without socks ya pansies


Living in Ak we had a wood fired banya in the back yard. Nothing better feeling then to be sweating in 130+ steam bath & jumping nude into the snow bank.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

One minute!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went looking for a funny pic and found a new fetish.
> 
> People are awesome!


Pretty sure feet related stuff is the biggest fetish world wide. Personally, no idea why, but more power to ya! I don’t kink-shame


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 3, 2021)

you know what time it is


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Living in Ak we had a wood fired banya in the back yard. Nothing better feeling then to be sweating in 130+ steam bath & jumping nude into the snow bank.


It's awesome! Even jumping out of the hot tub in the snow is fun. I've always had a outdoor wood fired sauna running through my head.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pretty sure feet related stuff is the biggest fetish world wide. Personally, no idea why, but more power to ya! I don’t kink-shame


A friend of ours is into it and he pointed out a pretty foot. And explained it in a way you can relate.....kinda like someone who is attracted to necks. 



The step on your junk and jerk you off with feet I don't get but that's a different fetish for a different site lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A friend of ours is into it and he pointed out a pretty foot. And explained it in a way you can relate.....kinda like someone who is attracted to necks.
> 
> 
> 
> The step on your junk and jerk you off with feet I don't get but that's a different fetish for a different site lol


I know some women who’ve done foot modeling. Someone offered one(that I know of) a lot of money to fondle his balls with her feet.

Shit, I’d grab someones nuts with my monkey toes for $3000



Edit: I’d probably do it for a lot less than $3000, actually…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I know some women who’ve done foot modeling. Someone offered one(that I know of) a lot of money to fondle his balls with her feet.
> 
> Shit, I’d grab someones nuts with my monkey toes for $3000
> 
> ...


Right......but it's "monkey toes"........not saying there isn't a niche for that.....but it'd might be a hard sell


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I could just imagine being like "who's the ninja lady and why are all these supercrows circling us?"


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pretty sure feet related stuff is the biggest fetish world wide. Personally, no idea why, but more power to ya! I don’t kink-shame


I love that shit. Seriously the crazier the better. When I had cable we watched KinK, t was more mainstream fetishes. We're such weird animals and all wired differently. Bonding on netflix was pretty good too. 





__





KinK - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I don't get the feet thing, they're kinda ugly.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Right......but it's "monkey toes"........not saying there isn't a niche for that.....but it'd might be a hard sell


So the girls I knew who did it got paid more if they DIDNT wash their feet, and the one with the biggest feet and longest toes got the most business… just sayin lol

One gal got into it, and then got a few of her friends into it. I dunno if any of them still do it, I know one went on to get a doctorate with the money


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5022050


I didn't know they covered Nikki. Love Dave Grohl.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So the girls I knew who did it got paid more if they DIDNT wash their feet, and the one with the biggest feet and longest toes got the most business… just sayin lol
> 
> One gal got into it, and then got a few of her friends into it. I dunno if any of them still do it, I know one went on to get a doctorate with the money


“foot the bill”


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “foot the bill”


i always hoped she would go on to become a podiatrist


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> i always hoped she would go on to become a podiatrist


There really should be a podiatry establishment named Fancy Footwork.
Or, The Game is Afoot. 

Almost as good,


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

Soooo…completely off subject, anyone down for a holiday gift exchange this year?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Soooo…completely off subject, anyone down for a holiday gift exchange this year?


I am planning a gift exchange with my hidden, darker self. Course that bastard never gets me anything good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There really should be a podiatry establishment named Fancy Footwork.
> Or, The Game is Afoot.
> 
> Almost as good,
> View attachment 5022102


Sole Brothers
Heel thineself
The Footmen (bit sexist)
Until the Shoe Fits
A more perfect Bunion


----------



## DCcan (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know they covered Nikki. Love Dave Grohl.


Little Dave on drums in his Mission Impossible days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Little Dave on drums in his Mission Impossible days.


Kinda sounds like unpolished White Stripes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sole Brothers
> Heel thineself
> The Footmen (bit sexist)
> Until the Shoe Fits
> A more perfect Bunion


Those are good....now see if the .com's are available. Get some wp on there and start your empire......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

According to her dr *MY STEPMOM COMES HOME FRIDAY *


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> According to her dr *MY STEPMOM COMES HOME FRIDAY *


So good to hear!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

nice...how long has she been in??


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...how long has she been in??


Since aug 12th


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Since aug 12th


oh wow.......

i'm glad she's finally coming home......i'm guessing covid?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2021)

I am so happy she is coming home!!


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love that shit. Seriously the crazier the better. When I had cable we watched KinK, t was more mainstream fetishes. We're such weird animals and all wired differently. Bonding on netflix was pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suprise suprise suprise.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 3, 2021)

Home from work, washed all the bugs off, rolled a nice cone with great air flow, some light jazz on the studio monitors and my wife's getting ready to make tacos. 

Could be worse, hope you all are doing well over the last 20 or so pages.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Suprise suprise suprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as trans girls go she doesn't look bad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

someone say tacos?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Home from work, washed all the bugs off, rolled a nice cone with great air flow, some light jazz on the studio monitors and my wife's getting ready to make tacos.
> 
> Could be worse, hope you all are doing well over the last 20 or so pages.


Home from work, took some hits, drank some beers, took a bath , ate a pork chop with asparagus and mushroom soup sauce topping and some licorice for desert . Dried off all the stuff that got wet from the leaky sink . Just laying low trying to recover from my groin injury. Worst part was 
the bong slipped out of my husbands hands and broke into trillions of pieces and the glass bowl slipped into the disposal and jammed it. Not a bad
Day . Pretty mellow.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> According to her dr *MY STEPMOM COMES HOME FRIDAY *


That's good news, your dad must be over the moon, congratulations.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

This bourbon is heckin' nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This bourbon is heckin' nice.


What bourbon?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What bourbon?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5022179


Very nice! I've enjoyed this. I'd recommend it if you ever run across it:


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice! I've enjoyed this. I'd recommend it if you ever run across it:
> View attachment 5022188


I'll keep an eye out. Thanks! We gotta do a tasting some time. And get fried cheese!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5022179


Oh cute band, is that for a watch or Fitbit or something? I think, if it's possible your hands might actually be smaller than mine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This bourbon is heckin' nice.


Stay away from the raccoons.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stay away from the raccoons.


But they listen to me :[


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Nothing good comes from drinking with raccoons, no matter what they say.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh cute band, is that for a watch or Fitbit or something? I think, if it's possible your hands might actually be smaller than mine


Hush, you are horrible, I cannot help my smallness. I make up for it with a big mouth! and it is a fitbit band! Wanna be step rivals?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hush, you are horrible, I cannot help my smallness. I make up for it with a big mouth! and it is a fitbit band! Wanna be step rivals?


Oh nope, you'd whip me. I just got the new Charge 5 and upgraded to the velcro band. I love it. What Fitbit are you using?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh nope, you'd whip me. I just got the new Charge 5 and upgraded to the velcro band. I love it. What Fitbit are you using?


Nobody wants to be my fitbit friend :'[ 
Mine's an Ionic! I love it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nobody wants to be my fitbit friend :'[
> Mine's an Ionic! I love it.


They have a really nice product. Now I have to shuffle off and find out what an Ionic is!


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh cute band, is that for a watch or Fitbit or something? I think, if it's possible your hands might actually be smaller than mine


hands, large or small, have a lot on them holding that glass.


OH YEA!


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

Bourbon is my kind of poison.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But they listen to me :[


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5022214


Who said you could post that private pic I sent you :[


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Who said you could post that private pic I sent you :[


Pics sent....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pics sent....


6/10, manicuring needs work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 6/10, manicuring needs work


Clearly you're not talking about his hands


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clearly you're not talking about his hands


That is manscaping...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> That is manscaping...


I thought it was common courtesy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

Instant asshole just add alcohol instant nice guy just had bud and coffee what a nice guy you are


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Instant asshole just add alcohol instant nice guy just had bud and coffee what a nice guy you are View attachment 5022225


lol

My ex was like that "instant bitch just add alcohol"

That woman liked to argue the past when intoxicated. Sober everyone liked her.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought it was common courtesy


Nope, just nope.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> My ex was like that "instant bitch just add alcohol"
> 
> That woman liked to argue the past when intoxicated. Sober everyone liked her.


I was 18 the last time I drank it was a party next woke up on the beach walk in the house seen 6 bullets holes in the wall and it is a very long story no deaths are involved but for 2 weeks on the run thinking I did well letssay not fun so Jeff doesn't drink lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)

I thought I was always a happy drunk until I met Jose.

Blackout asshole am I.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought I was always a happy drunk until I met Jose.
> 
> Blackout asshole am I.


Tell us about Jose...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Tell us about Jose...


I would if I could remember.

I know I liked fighting - even won occasionally. Lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would if I could remember.
> 
> I know I liked fighting - even won occasionally. Lol.


Unfair Advantage when you're feeling no pain


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would if I could remember.
> 
> I know I liked fighting - even won occasionally. Lol.


Great white right jab?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Unfair Advantage when you're feeling no pain


Apparently I have a chin I've been told, but you're right it's tough to knock out somebody crazy enough to take on any and all.



Rsawr said:


> Great white right jab?


No jab, I pretty much swung for the fence, even when (closer to) sober.
It worked surprisingly often.

Those days are over (Thank God!) - I hurt just thinking about it now.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Apparently I have a chin I've been told, but you're right it's tough to knock out somebody crazy enough to take on any and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want hugs when I get drunk. It's pitiful, but pretty disarming, lol.
I have never been punched in the face, but the thought is so scary


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nobody wants to be my fitbit friend :'[
> Mine's an Ionic! I love it.


Maybe they sent you an Ironic instead.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe they sent you an Ironic instead.


:[ Stooooooop


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 3, 2021)

Good night big kids. Dream about this little girl.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night big kids. Dream about this little girl.View attachment 5022267


Sweet dreams back at you to rest well


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night big kids. Dream about this little girl.View attachment 5022267


good night. I'll keep the dab pipe warm for you


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night big kids. Dream about this little girl.View attachment 5022267


sleep well, dude


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2021)

Yep. my eyelids are getting heavy. I never even left the house today, and tonight it's going down to 25f they say. Brrrr....the electric blanket is pre heating


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep. my eyelids are getting heavy. I never even left the house today, and tonight it's going down to 25f they say. Brrrr....the electric blanket is pre heating


stay warm, friend

and for everyone else as well with sleepy eyes and a chilly night ahead, a hug, and hope to see you on the flipside.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi beautiful.
Woke up with Sparkee cuddling with me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 4, 2021)

We both just realized it’s our 6th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 4, 2021)

And a good morning back at ya!

Happy anniversary


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 4, 2021)

“I said HEY……what’s going on “






Morning morning morning ,up and at em ,time she is a wasting !!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Morning






And thighs....and legs....and wings....mmm dark meat. I'm getting hungry 

29° out


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We both just realized it’s our 6th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 5022394


Happy almost missed anniversary! Whatcha gonna do?


Besides dabs lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We both just realized it’s our 6th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 5022394


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We both just realized it’s our 6th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 5022394


Happy Anniversary, do you and Barbie have any plans for today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turtleneck weather.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We both just realized it’s our 6th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 5022394


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 4, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Good morning all....25 degrees here this morning, with a heavy frost! It's going to be a loooong winter!

Happy anniversary!!  









The Best Ways to Celebrate Your 6th Wedding Anniversary


Candy and iron are the traditional gifts for a sixth anniversary and wood is the modern gift. Explore ideas that your sweetheart will love.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning all....25 degrees here this morning, with a heavy frost! It's going to be a loooong winter!
> 
> Happy anniversary!!
> 
> ...


6 is candy? You don't have to leave the house.

Sweet treats are nice, but you can go beyond a box of chocolates.

Visit a candy factory together. Or, even better, visit a candy destination! Hershey Pennsylvania, for example, is famous for its chocolate and also boasts a wonderful theme park and the Hershey Hotel. Anyone up for a chocolate facial?
*Indulge in sweet liqueurs. Some possibilities include cordial-filled chocolates, Godiva chocolate liquor, or chocolate martinis.*
*Get sexy with candy underpants, whipped cream, and a cherry on top!*
Keep it simple with a gorgeous box of truffles in your sweetie's favorite flavors. Alternatively, indulge in a "tower of treats" type of gift from a purveyor such as Harry and David's.
Take time out to visit a spot where you can watch fudge being made, buy penny candies, or enjoy cotton candy. Possibilities include a circus, fair, oceanside boardwalk, or fun tourist town.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 is candy? You don't have to leave the house.
> 
> Sweet treats are nice, but you can go beyond a box of chocolates.
> 
> ...


It's also the color purple, dye your hair as a gift for your partner!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's also the color purple, dye your hair as a gift for your partner!


@Paul Drake likes the purple hair.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake likes the purple hair.


I thought she liked blue? But blue and purple is a nice look


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm glad I'm not a bird in this weather though. Blue Jays are such pigs at the feeders. Look at that Frost!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought she liked blue? But blue and purple is a nice look
> View attachment 5022440


She was showing me a pic of a relative on ancestry. She really dug purple hair. You ever consider doing a blend? It would look great with magenta.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She was showing me a pic of a relative on ancestry. She really dug purple hair. You ever consider doing a blend? It would look great with magenta.
> 
> View attachment 5022444


If I were younger absolutely! Unfortunately my hair couldn't handle the bleaching. I get a few highlights and that's my allowance of peroxide for 2 months.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm glad I'm not a bird in this weather though. Blue Jays are such pigs at the feeders. Look at that Frost!View attachment 5022443


I worry about my hummingbirds. There is a small family that won't migrate.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm glad I'm not a bird in this weather though. Blue Jays are such pigs at the feeders. Look at that Frost!View attachment 5022443


Cold has never stopped ME from looking for free food.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cold has never stopped ME from looking for free food.


 Bird's don't carry subcutaneous fat (human insulation).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night AND SMOKE YOU MOTHER NATURE


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bird's don't carry subcutaneous fat (human insulation).


Hey, come on, did I insult your shoes or something? Fat with small hands am I, now? 

How's your morning going?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Birdwatching is definitely a fun hobby, at least for an old fart like me. I have been reading and learning about them too, like how they can survive in this cold weather. They can actually slow their metabolism down at night, and the blood that flows through their feet is separate from their body blood, helping them stay warmer. Plus the layers of feathers and fluff trap warm air in...But it's a day to day struggle to survive.

OK, time to warm up my vaporizer....thanks Jeff!!


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I worry about my hummingbirds. There is a small family that won't migrate.


We have Anna's that are here year round. Usually there is a little male that spends the winter with us.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If I were younger absolutely! Unfortunately my hair couldn't handle the bleaching. I get a few highlights and that's my allowance of peroxide for 2 months.


Never bleached mine so I'm not sure how it would react. I always like the look of red or blue tips.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, come on, did I insult your shoes or something? Fat with small hands am I, now?
> 
> How's your morning going?


LOL no insult intended or implied, subcutaneous fat is simply a human fact of anatomy and an important part of our physiology.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Red tips.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have Anna's that are here year round. Usually there is a little male that spends the winter with us.
> Mornin.


These are Anna's and it seems they always have a particularly feisty, adolescent male that stakes claim to it to overwinter! They are aggressive little jewels and fun to watch.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never bleached mine so I'm not sure how it would react. I always like the look of red or blue *tips*.


Try just the ends and if you don't like it or your hair turns to hay just have them cut off. It will tell you how the rest of your hair will react to peroxide.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

I've never seen Hummingbirds around my house, but I know we have them here. Might have to try that next year. I think ours migrate, but not really sure. I was just reading some can fly 1200 miles non stop! WOW!!









6 Fun Facts About Hummingbirds


You’ll never look at these little birds the same way again.




ny.audubon.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Im like mr. Potato Head all that is needed is magic markers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

I just wish that the little spuds would stop growing in my ears


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've never seen Hummingbirds around my house, but I know we have them here. Might have to try that next year. I think ours migrate, but not really sure. I was just reading some can fly 1200 miles non stop! WOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hummingbirds and monarch butterflies migrated from Northern Illinois all the way to Mexico somewhere there can't remember the name


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Morning all......how's everyone.....

yeah woke up to a nice wet and brisk 47F this morning, with a wind from the north......high today 55F and wet.......it's all good...we should warm up by the weekend...

Just made a fresh pot.....so if ya need a refresher on the coffee....

no taco's today didn't have time, but i did pick up some biscuit with egg and sausage........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all......how's everyone.....
> 
> yeah woke up to a nice wet and brisk 47F this morning, with a wind from the north......high today 55F and wet.......it's all good...we should warm up by the weekend...
> 
> ...


With hot sauce


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> With hot sauce


yeah without today.......figure i'd give to ol tummy and lower belly a break for a bit


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning all....25 degrees here this morning, with a heavy frost! It's going to be a loooong winter!
> 
> Happy anniversary!!
> 
> ...


So I looked up what ours is and turns out it is Bone China. Such a useful gift!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah without today.......figure i'd give to ol tummy and lower belly a break for a bit


Houston we have issues this is the International Space Station looks like Texas just imploded


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Had a drive by front this morning, .15 inch of rain and 60 degrees. Supposed to clear out this afternoon.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I looked up what ours is and turns out it is Bone China. Such a useful gift!


Skull coffee mug?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Skull coffee mug?


Oh so very nice one he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Skull coffee mug?


Fortunately/unfortunately I'm not married to Jeff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought she liked blue? But blue and purple is a nice look
> View attachment 5022440


Send me that picture, that’s perfectly!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Send me that picture, that’s perfectly!


Good morning, my dear! Happy Anniversary


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fortunately/unfortunately I'm not married to Jeff.


Always the bridesmaid never the bride


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Send me that picture, that’s perfectly!


RUN angel just run


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I looked up what ours is and turns out it is Bone China. Such a useful gift!


I googled bone china, actually thats quite interesting. Thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> RUN angel just run


Ohhhh she’s coming to your house! She’s been in so much trouble lately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Send me that picture, that’s perfectly!


Happy Anniversary love.......you and your other half have fun today....


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 4, 2021)

Good morning everyone. 

Time to wake n bake with with some live resin and a hot cup of Cafe Verona.






Its chop day for my outdoor Wedding Cake. Hopefully the frost we had last night didnt do any real damage. I'd like to wait a few more days - my hands are pretty beat up from trimming but I dont think I can push her any further.

Hope everyone's having a spectacular day.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We both just realized it’s our 6th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 5022394


Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ohhhh she’s coming to your house! She’s been in so much trouble lately.View attachment 5022465


Trouble just look at that face that's pure innocence right there


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 4, 2021)

y’all are too kind


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Time to wake n bake with with some live resin and a hot cup of Cafe Verona.
> 
> ...


What kind of live resin LOL let's get to the real Point more information on Cafe Verona


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5022484
> y’all are too kind


Anything good happening today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've never seen Hummingbirds around my house, but I know we have them here. Might have to try that next year. I think ours migrate, but not really sure. I was just reading some can fly 1200 miles non stop! WOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid we stayed at David Thompson Resort in Alberta. They planted trees upside down and they were full of hummingbirds. I thought they were giant bugs lol, scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5022484
> y’all are too kind


Anywhere near Homestead go check out the stone gardens


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I was a kid we stayed at David Thompson Resort in Alberta. They planted trees upside down and they were full of hummingbirds. I thought they were giant bugs lol, scared the shit out of me.
> 
> View attachment 5022452


Let's Analyze This traumatic mud experience and now bugs hmmm let me get back with you on this one


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I googled bone china, actually thats quite interesting. Thanks


If you do it right there's no next year.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What kind of live resin LOL let's get to the real Point more information on Cafe Verona


Live Resin is Apple Fritter x Pancakes. The Apple Fritter is great for those days where you need to get things done. (sativa dom) And its really tasty!


This years Apple Fritter outdoor. Just a little one I threw outside in a 5gal bucket.



The coffee is one of my go-to favs for dark roast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Live Resin is Apple Fritter x Pancakes. The Apple Fritter is great for those days where you need to get things done. (sativa dom) And its really tasty!
> View attachment 5022489
> 
> This years Apple Fritter outdoor. Just a little one I threw outside in a 5gal bucket.
> ...


Lovely lady there wrapped up in her brown and Gold high lights


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Live Resin is Apple Fritter x Pancakes. The Apple Fritter is great for those days where you need to get things done. (sativa dom) And its really tasty!
> View attachment 5022489
> 
> This years Apple Fritter outdoor. Just a little one I threw outside in a 5gal bucket.
> ...


I also see that the Frost as set in there to dam looks so good congratulations


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I was a kid we stayed at David Thompson Resort in Alberta. They planted trees upside down and they were full of hummingbirds. I thought they were giant bugs lol, scared the shit out of me.
> 
> View attachment 5022452


They freak me out a little too...I prefer to watch them from a distance...They look like giant killer bees


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

@Paul Drake Beachcombing could be in order today...








October surprise: Lifeguard discovers 40+ pounds of marijuana hidden in washed up life vest


The week before a series of packages washed up on at least three Indian River County beaches including Golden Sands Beach Park, just north of Wabasso




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Live Resin is Apple Fritter x Pancakes. The Apple Fritter is great for those days where you need to get things done. (sativa dom) And its really tasty!
> View attachment 5022489
> 
> This years Apple Fritter outdoor. Just a little one I threw outside in a 5gal bucket.
> ...


I like everything about this post.

+rep


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake Beachcombing could be in order today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I’m down by San diego, I always dream of finding a couple pounds of cocaine or a big bundle of cash thrown from a smuggling boat when the border patrol is chasing them down.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They freak me out a little too...I prefer to watch them from a distance...They look like giant killer bees


I had a little female that would get within arms length when I was watering on the patio. I think she was just curious, it was kinda like "Hi, what are you?" It was startling at the time but cool. Had one do the same when I was picking peaches up on the ladder in the tree.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They freak me out a little too...I prefer to watch them from a distance...They look like giant killer bees


And they're loud when they fly by your head.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 4, 2021)

I get quite a lot of hummingbirds at our feeders at camp. I love sitting on the porch and watching them but there's this one male that keeps chasing all the girls away from the feeder. He's kind of a dink. Mr Tang named him Chowder, lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake Beachcombing could be in order today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Otto couldn't be reached for comment this week"....Yeah, because he was home smoking the free ganja he scored.

Back when I was a teenager living in Melbourne Florida, we use to go to the beach to watch for bales floating in, and sea turtles. Did see a few turtles but never a bale of weed. I did buy a bag of sea weed once, and it was un-smokable no matter what I did to it...It apparently got wet with saltwater.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

I really like hummingbirds. We have a lot visit my yard to feed on the flowers when my succulents bloom. Though it takes like 15-20 of them to make a good meal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I really like hummingbirds. We have a lot visit my yard to feed on the flowers when my succulents bloom. Though it takes like 15-20 of them to make a good meal.


You must get the big ones or you eat like a bird lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I really like hummingbirds. We have a lot visit my yard to feed on the flowers when my succulents bloom. Though it takes like 15-20 of them to make a good meal.


I've been getting flocks of Mourning Doves at my feeders, and they are pretty big...might be able to pass them off as Cornish game hens if times get tough!!

Actually they are great because they clean up all the seed on the ground from the piggy Blue jays...or maybe they are cohorts in crime!


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And they're loud when they fly by your head.


These guys kinda squeak when flying, Rufous. Not my pic.


When the Anna's do a mating dance the male flies really high and dive bombs the female and makes a loud chirp sound when he pulls back up at the bottom of the U. It comes from their tail feathers








Mystery Solved: This Hummingbird Chirps With Its Tail (Published 2008)


A male Anna’s hummingbird emits a loud and quick chirp during its mating display by using its tail.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> "Otto couldn't be reached for comment this week"....Yeah, because he was home smoking the free ganja he scored.
> 
> Back when I was a teenager living in Melbourne Florida, we use to go to the beach to watch for bales floating in, and sea turtles. Did see a few turtles but never a bale of weed. I did buy a bag of sea weed once, and it was un-smokable no matter what I did to it...It apparently got wet with saltwater.




Many years ago a ship smuggling hash got lost in a storm and ended up in one of the coves here between NB Canada and the US.

As the coastguards approached, they started heaving these yellow barrels filled with hash over board. Tons and tons of hash went into the sea that night. For weeks the coastguard had local fishermen help pull the barrels out but several were never accounted for


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been getting flocks of Mourning Doves at my feeders, and they are pretty big...might be able to pass them off as Cornish game hens if times get tough!!
> 
> Actually they are great because they clean up all the seed on the ground from the piggy Blue jays...or maybe they are cohorts in crime!


Ghetto check in there with a orange zest let's not ask what the zest is made with he he he


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mourning Doves


We have Eurasian doves, they are huge. They escaped from someone's enclosure and are considered an invasive species. There is no limit on them during dove season.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

well today just got a little interesting.....had a couple of customer come out to take a look a junk car for parts....as they came in i told them to stop right there and don't move........

just back up and look down.......and i got this  look.......
 

i just let him go in the back of the property, could have been a bad day for someone......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> These guys kinda squeak when flying, Rufous. Not my pic.
> View attachment 5022496
> 
> When the Anna's do a mating dance the male flies really high and dive bombs the female and makes a loud chirp sound when he pulls back up at the bottom of the U. It comes from their tail feathers
> ...


I don't know what they have in Alberta. They sounded like bees to me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Hummingbirds are fun to watch........especially after a couple of puffs...js


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know what they have in Alberta. They sounded like bees to me.


Google knows all: https://prairiebirder.wordpress.com/2016/04/20/the-hummingbirds-of-alberta/#:~:text=The Hummingbirds of Alberta Alberta is in the,Rufous Hummingbirds are the common species in Alberta.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't think we have them in Southern Ontario. Never seen one anyway. 

They announced eligibility for covid boosters today.

People over 70, health care workers, Native/Inuit communities and... people who have mixed doses with Astrazeneca. 

 front of the line baby!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Google knows all: https://prairiebirder.wordpress.com/2016/04/20/the-hummingbirds-of-alberta/#:~:text=The Hummingbirds of Alberta Alberta is in the,Rufous Hummingbirds are the common species in Alberta.


explains why so many were there.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well today just got a little interesting.....had a couple of customer come out to take a look a junk car for parts....as they came in i told them to stop right there and don't move........
> 
> just back up and look down.......and i got this  look.......
> View attachment 5022497
> ...


Red on black, you’re okay Jack

Red on yellow, will kill a fellow


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Red on black, you’re okay Jack
> 
> Red on yellow, will kill a fellow


yep, that could have been a bad day for someone.....glad i moved it 

should have seen the customers faces when i picked it up..........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Google knows all: https://prairiebirder.wordpress.com/2016/04/20/the-hummingbirds-of-alberta/#:~:text=The Hummingbirds of Alberta Alberta is in the,Rufous Hummingbirds are the common species in Alberta.


That's why I don't use Google there can only be one perfect person otherwise known as a know-it-all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well today just got a little interesting.....had a couple of customer come out to take a look a junk car for parts....as they came in i told them to stop right there and don't move........
> 
> just back up and look down.......and i got this  look.......
> View attachment 5022497
> ...


Thank you for letting it live from me and Socratessorry for my looks but I ate 2 weeks ago


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thank you for letting it live from me and SocratesView attachment 5022529sorry for my looks but I ate 2 weeks ago


is socrates shedding???


rather save them than kill them, they provide a service to nature too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> is socrates shedding???
> 
> 
> rather save them than kill them, they provide a service to nature too


Yes he is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

he he he no one saw that right


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2021)

mac rosin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> mac rosin.


Now I don't know that much about making my own yet but that looks super clean and so good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I was a kid we stayed at David Thompson Resort in Alberta. They planted trees upside down and they were full of hummingbirds. I thought they were giant bugs lol, scared the shit out of me.
> 
> View attachment 5022452


Check out this place in Juneau AK if you like quirky places.





__





Upside Down Trees at Glacier Gardens in Alaska







www.amusingplanet.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check out this place in Juneau AK if you like quirky places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous! Should be in the beautiful thread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> These guys kinda squeak when flying, Rufous. Not my pic.
> View attachment 5022496
> 
> When the Anna's do a mating dance the male flies really high and dive bombs the female and makes a loud chirp sound when he pulls back up at the bottom of the U. It comes from their tail feathers
> ...


How are they sure that it isn't a Peak G force fart?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now I don't know that much about making my own yet but that looks super clean and so good


 very easy, Quality is all in quality control of the product. pull it early


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

We can do that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> very easy, Quality is all in quality control of the product. pull it early


Why are some rosins cream coloured like yours while others are much darker?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are some rosins cream coloured like yours while others are much darker?


Yes yes what she said


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are some rosins cream coloured like yours while others are much darker?


dirty heads, and thc glands and contaminents

mine is a late harvest, the earlier the harvest the whiter it would be, the drier and colder the starting material the clearer


cannabanoids mature as apart of the plant dying these cannabinoids change states based on the ratios present and produce the vararing quantities and percentages of derivative cannabinoids present in the final product. but all in all the rules of thumb are, pull early, freeze right away keep clean and cold, you even sift it cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dirty heads, and thc glands and contaminents
> 
> mine is a late harvest, the earlier the harvest the whiter it would be, the drier and colder the starting material the clearer
> 
> ...


To let me see if I got this part straight you have cold Bud you smashed the s*** out of it while Heating it right


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2021)

also i should say 100% am not a professional/ or working hash/rosin maker...just lots of time and good material


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> also i should say 100% am not a professional/ or working hash/rosin maker...just lots of time and good material


Respect you have a clean looking product in my opinion


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dirty heads, and thc glands and contaminents
> 
> mine is a late harvest, the earlier the harvest the whiter it would be, the drier and colder the starting material the clearer
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I've seen budder rosin at the dispensary and just assumed it was further processed after squishing.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dirty heads, and thc glands and contaminents
> 
> mine is a late harvest, the earlier the harvest the whiter it would be, the drier and colder the starting material the clearer
> 
> ...


Is this from pressed kief? It does look tasty!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> mac rosin.


Nicely done!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> several were never accounted for


I'd say! Scallop draggers dragged that spot for years and still pulled that crap up lol. My Uncle said they'd drag those busted buckets up and dried the hash in the diesel engine room wrapped in newspaper he'd repress it with a foreign coin on top so it looked all fancy and shit lmao. I'm not sure when that hash was originally jettisoned, but I first smoked it in 1994, when it was dragged up by a friend's dad who was a scalloper. Which means that hash was a good 15-20 years old at the time I'd guess! God did that stuff burn awful...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5022613


Were you googling....

"Why do you talk like that?"


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Were you googling....
> 
> "Why do you talk like that?"


Like what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

3 minutes!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Ready for it!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ready for it!


Go time!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

i win.....

oh what are we racing for......oops nvw,,,,hehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Garbage-filled house with boarded up doors sells for nearly $1M in Toronto suburb


A detached home that appears to have been accumulating trash inside of it for decades — a home in such unsanitary and unpleasant shape that it was ...




www.blogto.com


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

Garbage-filled house with boarded up doors sells for nearly $1M in Toronto suburb


A detached home that appears to have been accumulating trash inside of it for decades — a home in such unsanitary and unpleasant shape that it was ...




www.blogto.com




[/URL]

That would cost about $225.oo in Detroit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Were you googling....
> 
> "Why do you talk like that?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Garbage-filled house with boarded up doors sells for nearly $1M in Toronto suburb
> 
> 
> A detached home that appears to have been accumulating trash inside of it for decades — a home in such unsanitary and unpleasant shape that it was ...
> ...


It's just stupid. Probably cost $150k or more to make make it livable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Garbage-filled house with boarded up doors sells for nearly $1M in Toronto suburb
> 
> 
> A detached home that appears to have been accumulating trash inside of it for decades — a home in such unsanitary and unpleasant shape that it was ...
> ...


That's disgusting.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2021)

I hear this guy is giving weed away in the parking lot


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check out this place in Juneau AK if you like quirky places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite pretty and cool, but....how long do they stay, the tops in the ground would rot away in 2-3 yrs and they'd fall over


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5022633


What do you know about that kid? Is he Canadian? Does he live in a different town?
Does he talk/sound like you?

My dad was from the mountains of WV. My mom was from a city here in VA.
Dad had a heavy mountain accent and the colloquialisms to match, mom did not. 
My sister has the mountain drawl, me not so much.

It may be he was curious about the difference in the tones and the difference in the pronunciations of the words.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> What do you know about that kid? Is he Canadian? Does he live in a different town?
> Does he talk/sound like you?
> 
> My dad was from the mountains of WV. My mom was from a city here in VA.
> ...


They live in Markham, a suburb on the north side of Toronto. I've never had anyone comment on the way I speak before or since. I think he was just being rude because he walked away when I tried to get him to elaborate. 

Odd that you and your sister have a different accent. Were you raised together?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5022636
> I hear this guy is giving weed away in the parking lot


Do you have your beard out while you're skiing?

I'm picturing it flowing behind you as you rocket down the mountain.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Odd that you and your sister have a different accent. Were you raised together?


Military families had a bunch of different people, foreign and domestic, getting married.
Not unusual for the kids to have different cadences or colloquialisms in speech.
I had to change my accent every time I moved or get beat up. The girls didn't.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

God damnit Southern California! You call this Fall?!?


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Southern California!


^^^^ This explains it all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Military families had a bunch of different people, foreign and domestic, getting married.
> Not unusual for the kids to have different cadences or colloquialisms in speech.
> I had to change my accent every time I moved or get beat up. The girls didn't.


You would get beat up over the way you speak? That's messed up. My mom has a thick accent and struggles with the SH sound still after more than 40 years lol. I was born and raised here so I think I sound like everyone else.


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They live in Markham, a suburb on the north side of Toronto. I've never had anyone comment on the way I speak before or since. I think he was just being rude because he walked away when I tried to get him to elaborate.
> 
> Odd that you and your sister have a different accent. Were you raised together?


Yes. My mom and dad were married for more than 60 years and together for every day of that union.

My sister got married and left home at around 19. It was a few years later that I branched out on my own.
When I listen to my sister speak it is astonishing how much it reminds me of hearing my grandmother speak.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> God damnit Southern California! You call this Fall?!?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022650



Show off!


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

68 here with a few cumulous clouds floating around.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Show off!


Listen, it’s not my fault you choose to live in a place where you can’t go outside for 8 months of the year…lol

At least you have national health care!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Listen, it’s not my fault you choose to live in a place where you can’t go outside for 8 months of the year…lol
> 
> At least you have national health care!


I didn't have much say in the matter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Yes. My mom and dad were married for more than 60 years and together for every day of that union.
> 
> My sister got married and left home at around 19. It was a few years later that I branched out on my own.
> When I listen to my sister speak it is astonishing how much it reminds me of hearing my grandmother speak.


Did her accent change after she moved away?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Listen, it’s not my fault you choose to live in a place where you can’t go outside for 8 months of the year…lol
> 
> At least you have national health care!


It's a choice to not go outside.....



Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't have much say in the matter.


But you do.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a choice to not go outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> But you do.


I love the snow. I grew up going to mammoth mtn skiing every year. I eagerly visit it in the winter time.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love the snow. I grew up going to mammoth mtn skiing every year. I eagerly visit it in the winter time.


This is where I learned to ski, no stopping, no turns.
Guy smokes this trail, this is skiing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But you do.


Not really. Where would I go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love the snow. I grew up going to mammoth mtn skiing every year. I eagerly visit it in the winter time.


I would probably like it more if I could go play in the snow on a mountain then return home to this


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really. Where would I go?


Anywhere you want.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anywhere you want.


Well not really. I couldn't get PR in the US.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really. Where would I go?


Got a broom?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> This is where I learned to ski, no stopping, no turns.
> This guy smokes this trail, this is skiing.


My cousin and I started going into the woods and finding steeper and more fun sledding hills. That evolved into skies and snowboards. I never took a lesson.


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did her accent change after she moved away?


No. My sister is country. Just the same as the day she was born.

I'm country just the same as the day I was born.


Twas I that became the traveler.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well not really. I couldn't get PR in the US.


What's pr?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

permanent resident


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> permanent resident


I have friends with dual.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love the snow. I grew up going to mammoth mtn skiing every year. I eagerly visit it in the winter time.


Dude !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have friends with dual.


I'm a Greek national by descent my partner is dual Canada/Poland. That's way too far from home.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a Greek national by descent my partner is dual Canada/Poland. That's way too far from home.


So are you Canadian?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a Greek national by descent my partner is dual Canada/Poland. That's way too far from home.


That's why I love you. it's the Greek!


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would probably like it more if I could go play in the snow on a mountain then return home to this
> 
> View attachment 5022681


In So Cal you can! We used to go play in the snow in the mountains in the morning, then lay on the beach in the afternoon!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So are you Canadian?


Yes. My passport is Canadian. Greece is like Israel. Both my parents were born and lived in Greece so their children are automaticlly gain citizenship even of born abroad


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My cousin and I started going into the woods and finding steeper and more fun sledding hills. That evolved into skies and snowboards. I never took a lesson.


We had former nazi commandos as teachers, they usually taught troops to ski, taught 8-12 yr olds also..no special treatment. 
This is how I remember it...they taught us just like it was WW2.
Day one, how to not fall down. They would poke you with poles if you fell down.






Day 2.. How to fall down, knife sentries and not leave a blood trail, attack tanks from the rear.
Wish I was kidding, they would have all kinds of stories, teach us how to dig in.






Day 3, they took everyone to the top of a tall mountain, ski or die, turning ist verboten, no stopping! "You have all day to walk down"


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes. My passport is Canadian. Greece is like Israel. Both my parents were born and lived in Greece so their children are automaticlly gain citizenship even of born abroad


Yeah that's really cool


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> We had former nazi commandos as teachers, they usually taught troops to ski, taught 8-12 yr olds also..no special treatment.
> This is how I remember it...they taught us just like it was WW2.
> Day one, how to not fall down. They would poke you with poles if you fell down.
> 
> ...


Bend Z knees!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bend Z knees!


The 5-8 yr olds had a different teacher, a woman.
No one had cried or suffered from exposure all day in her class.
2 kids were smarter and transferred, we got the instructors' nightmares.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love the snow. I grew up going to mammoth mtn skiing every year. I eagerly visit it in the winter time.


I hear @BobBitchen is giving away pot in the parking lot at Mammoth!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> No. My sister is country. Just the same as the day she was born.
> 
> I'm country just the same as the day I was born.
> 
> ...


So you became a Gypsie


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well not really. I couldn't get PR in the US.


Criminal record?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really. Where would I go?


Disneyland, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

It must be time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

And poof we have fire


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Criminal record?


Lol No! You have to have a family or employer sponsor or be immegrating to invest in the US.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Disneyland, I highly recommend it.


I'd love a Magical Kingdom passport.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And poof we have fire View attachment 5022699


I could actually do a fire tonight, cool enough and not windy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol No! You have to have a family or *employer sponsor* or be immegrating to invest in the US.


You good a shoveling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> That's why I love you. it's the Greek!


At the stroke of midnight on our 65 birthday this is what we turn into.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You good a shoveling?


Disneyland offers employment, she could get an H1B.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Disneyland offers employment, she could get an H1B.


Work? I just want to bang on the drum all day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Disneyland offers employment, she could get an H1B.


We got that here....closer to home for her.



Laughing Grass said:


> Work? I just want to bang on the drum all day.


Ski resort


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Work? I just want to bang on the drum all day.


Disney's got you covered


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Disney's got you covered
> View attachment 5022716


Lol you win the internet today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Disney's got you covered
> View attachment 5022716


We have water proof clothing.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I could actually do a fire tonight, cool enough and not windy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We have water proof clothing.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol No! You have to have a family or employer sponsor or be immegrating to invest in the US.


How did your folks do it with the Arizona house? Who sponsored William Shatner? I want to have a word with that person


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At the stroke of midnight on our 65 birthday this is what we turn into.
> 
> View attachment 5022711


Italians as well


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> At the stroke of midnight on our 65 birthday this is what we turn into.
> 
> View attachment 5022711


She has a face that wants to satisfy and be satisfied.

I could see her dancing on a table. (with a little help)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> She has a face that wants to satisfy and be satisfied.
> 
> I could see her dancing on a table. (with a little help)


Opa!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Italians as well


64


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How did your folks do it with the Arizona house? Who sponsored William Shatner? I want to have a word with that person


They were snowbirds. Canadians can stay there for six months less a day per year.

I think Shatner was on a genius visa, same as Melania


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How did your folks do it with the Arizona house? Who sponsored William Shatner? I want to have a word with that person


And Shatner is a national treasure. You're lucky to have him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You good a shoveling?


Missed this...

No!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Missed this...
> 
> No!


No problem......on the job training


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So you became a Gypsie



Indeed.


Moss does not grow under my feet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And Shatner is a national treasure. You're lucky to have him.


Why not just drone us?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Why not just drone us?


I thought we were friends.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No problem......on the job training


@curious2garden already won the internet today but you're close!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought we were friends.


You and I are; Shatner and I are not. I place him in the same category as pineapple on pizza


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought we were friends.


A drone would have been better than this^^^


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You and I are; Shatner and I are not. I place him in the same category as pineapple on pizza


Delicious?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> A drone would have been better than this^^^


I had blacked that out decades ago. At least I didn't click on "play", but I still hear that voice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Fruity Pizza damn stoners


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I had blacked that out decades ago. At least I didn't click on "play", but I still hear that voice.


Yea me too, but it was like a 9 volt battery, still had the bite!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Delicious?


Don't give him any ideas!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fruity Pizza damn stoners


You aren't invited anyway...


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Delicious?


My tea come out my nose when I read that post.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You aren't invited anyway...


What wait


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden already won the internet today but you're close!


There's always tomorrow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Tomorrow tomorrow it will be sunny tomorrow


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fruity Pizza damn stoners


Yeah who puts fruit on a pizza!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Man see what happens when I don't drink coffee


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't know about pineapple on pizza either! I like pineapple...I like crushed pineapple on ice cream, with chocolate sauce and peanuts....but pizza? I'm trying not to hate on it.

I'd try it.

We have loads of great pizza here...Probably from the loads of Italian immigrants and different ethnic backgrounds here. But I have never been offered any with pineapple.

Now olives I'll do, although I've never had green on pizza, but I love them.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tomorrow tomorrow it will be sunny tomorrow


Good, I need to do some chores...Like move my non-freezable stuff to the basement, e.g. pressure washer, e-bike, paint...anything that will be ruined by a deep freeze gets moved to the basement. 

And I should get my plow mounted soon. I already have about 5- 50 pound bags of rocksalt leftover from last year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good, I need to do some chores...Like move my non-freezable stuff to the basement, e.g. pressure washer, e-bike, paint...anything that will be ruined by a deep freeze gets moved to the basement.
> 
> And I should get my plow mounted soon. I already have about 5- 50 pound bags of rocksalt leftover from last year.


And the bedding for your scaly friends lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the bedding for your scaly friends lol


Sorry had to


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah my scaly friends need to stay outdoors...I am constantly looking for them now. They are probably doing the same as me...Huddling by the fire, only on the other side of the brick...hopefully  



What was that saying? black and red, don't make it dead, black and yellow, run like hell


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Red to Black Venom lack red to Yellow kill a fellow


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Ever done shrooms Jeff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ever done shrooms Jeff?


Yuppers there's not meany Mother Nature gifts I have not tried


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

I sure wish they grew wild around here! Or maybe it's good they don't. 

Oh yeah a heatwave this weekend...55 on Sunday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't know about pineapple on pizza either! I like pineapple...I like crushed pineapple on ice cream, with chocolate sauce and peanuts....but pizza? I'm trying not to hate on it.
> 
> I'd try it.
> 
> ...


How about on a burger? it's not bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers there's not meany Mother Nature gifts I have not tried


And I did live in New York City in the early 80s Pharmaceuticals I have story but I don't know if they are real or not lol and most of them I'm leaning toward not real


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How about on a burger? it's not bad.
> View attachment 5022811


You lost me after the bacon


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How about on a burger? it's not bad.
> View attachment 5022811


Yum.....when's dinner...asking for a friend btw..js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yum.....when's dinner...asking for a friend btw..js


I know that tone in your voice you are drooling lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Good morning, chilly ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Morning






Happy Friday!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh, clocks do the thing this weekend, huh?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, clocks do the thing this weekend, huh?


I think it's stupid.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it's stupid.


I wish they'd pick a time and stick with it. I understand why this was a good idea once upon a time. I'm not so certain it's helping anyone today.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wish they'd pick a time and stick with it. I understand why this was a good idea once upon a time. I'm not so certain it's helping anyone today.


It helps me be confused well into a new week and I usually don't remember why?
Seems useful to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Good morning... It's the weekend!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wish they'd pick a time and stick with it. I understand why this was a good idea once upon a time. I'm not so certain it's helping anyone today.


It’s called universal time (UST) just gotta set your phone to it & stick by it


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning... It's the weekend!


LOL almost.....I have to build some things first


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning... It's the weekend!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning... It's the weekend!


Good morning, I thought that started tomorrow?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s called universal time (UST) just gotta set your phone to it & stick by it


You mean UTC, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Good morning @Paul Drake how was the anniversary celebration!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I thought that started tomorrow?


6:30pm for me. Anticipation puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL almost.....I have to build some things first


Call in sick.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Oops. Just gave a lady and her kid a scare on my quest for coffee. 
Do not get in the way of my caffiene.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6:30pm for me. Anticipation puts me in a good mood.


Doing fun stuff this weekend, or just excited to be done with work?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6:30pm for me. Anticipation puts me in a good mood.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oops. Just gave a lady and her kid a scare on my quest for coffee.
> Do not get in the way of my caffiene.


Strangers in your kitchen?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Strangers in your kitchen?


Nope I walk to the coffee shop when I am between beans. And I am between beans, AND a working coffee pot :[

I am prone to walking kind of slow and purposefully while humming sad melodies. Kinda horror movie shit, until you realize I am probably just high and walking slow cuz my knee hurts..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Doing fun stuff this weekend, or just excited to be done with work?


We have to go to a funeral viewing tomorrow morning then we're free for the rest weekend with no plans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @Paul Drake how was the anniversary celebration!


It was great. I made a pile of nachos. We watched a movie and went to bed.

How was your night?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope I walk to the coffee shop when I am between beans. And I am between beans, AND a working coffee pot :[
> 
> I am prone to walking kind of slow and purposefully while humming sad melodies. Kinda horror movie shit, until you realize I am probably just high and waking slow cuz my knee hurts..


Love this song.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have to go to a funeral viewing tomorrow morning then we're free for the rest weekend with no plans.


I'm sorry. Hope it's chill and all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm sorry. Hope it's chill and all.


It's one of our friend's grandfather, we're just popping in to pay respects then leaving.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6:30pm for me. Anticipation puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Strangers in your kitchen?


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>





lokie said:


>


Jinx!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Dad’s picking up Karen at 11! Hurrah


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate when that happens.


I usually offer them eggs, and tell them to remind me how we met...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night yeah it is (&*%$#@$$%&) cold


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL almost.....I have to build some things first


How's your basement coming along?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Ok I’m gonna get a tattoo on my shin where the cat ripped me u.
Opinions please

I know I need lotion but I’m fixn to shower. It’s on my left shin.

and these for bicep or forearm


I
Really like them all. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

I like this one the best


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

That sounds painful! 


Paul Drake said:


> Ok I’m gonna get a tattoo on my shin where the cat ripped me u.
> and these for bicep or forearm
> View attachment 5023010View attachment 5023012
> Really like them all. Thoughts anyone?


Like these 2! Good luck. Do they hurt much?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I usually offer them eggs, and tell them to remind me how we met...


Cast iron skillets are the tools of ambassadors and grandmothers.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5022987


Cold fried chicken, potato salad and coke in the cooler! Good times.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I like this one the best
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023014


He knows his ink I would agree


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cast iron skillets are the tools of ambassadors and grandmothers.


Wives to well at least the iron skillet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok I’m gonna get a tattoo on my shin where the cat ripped me u.
> Opinions please
> View attachment 5023006View attachment 5023007View attachment 5023008
> I know I need lotion but I’m fixn to shower. It’s on my left shin.
> ...


Make sure that you talk to the artist about putting a tattoo over them scars


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds painful!
> 
> Like these 2! Good luck. Do they hurt much?


Pain is relevant. To me, not. Plus it releases endorphins.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Make sure that you talk to the artist about putting a tattoo over them scars


Yes he said it’s time. I’ve asked about 10 times! lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wives to well at least the iron skillet


Wives are often also grandmothers and ambassadors  Good morning Jeff, happy coffee.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 5, 2021)

I've had the baby since last night. Moms at the ER with a stomach bug. He just went down for a nap and I'm sneaking off to the porch for some hot coffee.


*please let the binky stay in*
*please let the binky stay in*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

I like small tattoos he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wives are often also grandmothers and ambassadors  Good morning Jeff, happy coffee.


And a very good coffee to you sweet sweet lady


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like small tattoos he he he ha ha ha he View attachment 5023018


You look cold Jeff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You look cold Jeff.


I could hear the skull's teeth chattering!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You look cold Jeff.


How could you tell well I guess it is a nipply in here


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Morning everyone.....hows everyone doing......

woke up this morning to a nice brisk 47F and a little cloudy.....the cool thing the clouds are going away and we'll be sunny and 63F.....

just made a fresh pot.....so if ya need a warm up.....there ya go....

now to eat these taco's........sausage and egg this morning......and a little extra kick........yeah buddy....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

hey Paul....have to agree with manfredo on the tat idea......that one honestly looks the cleanest out of the selections up put up.....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that tone in your voice you are drooling lol


at the time i put that up.......that would be a verified yes....i was


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You look cold Jeff.


Hoodies are your friend


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wives are often also grandmothers and ambassadors  Good morning Jeff, happy coffee.


Ex-wives often are also grandmothers and ambassadors and BITCHES.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ex-wives often are also grandmothers and ambassadors and BITCHES.


All them Exes Live in Texas


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

hey hey leave Texas out of this.....


on a side note....yes my ex's live here...great thing i don't talk to them


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All them Exes Live in Texas


Lol My first was from Tx.

I don't know where she is now and I'm ok with that.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Sir Robin, oh brave Sir Robin, thank you for the wonderful shrubbery.

and much rejoicing ensued


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like small tattoos he he he ha ha ha he View attachment 5023018


My brother quit counting his tats at 99.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hoodies are your friend


My favourite hoodies are the ones with thumb holes in the sleeves.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My favourite hoodies are the ones with thumb holes in the sleeves.


Not sure if I could pull that fashion statement off lol


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


>


and much rejoicing ensued


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Sir Robin, oh brave Sir Robin, thank you for the wonderful shrubbery.
> 
> and much rejoicing ensued


once again...i get no credit....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My favourite hoodies are the ones with thumb holes in the sleeves.


those are for chics, if i see a guy wearing one of those, i assume he's wearing panties too....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Call in sick.


I'm the only one lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm the only one lol


Wait a minute this has anythingto do with a 4 letter word and nakedness


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Or are you talking about that lethal disease the man cold


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

ABBA fans.....









ABBA are back with their first album in 40 years, but is it a Super Trouper or an SOS? | CNN


Four decades since their last album, Swedish pop legends ABBA are finally back, in one of the most anticipated musical returns in recent years.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not sure if I could pull that fashion statement off lol





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are for chics, if i see a guy wearing one of those, i assume he's wearing panties too....


They make them for men too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make them for men tooView attachment 5023041


It goes against my good sense to buy clothes with holes in them I have enough thread challenge Apparel in this house


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It goes against my good sense to buy clothes with holes in them I have enough thread challenge Apparel in this house


Makes it super easy to pull on a jacket without your hoodie sleeves bunching up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm the only one lol


So nobody will know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So nobody will know


Did you call @DarkWeb a nobody


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

O man I need more coffee


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm the only one lol


That makes things difficult when you want the day off and the boss is an ass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

@manfredo the guys gotta come back Monday maybe Tuesday to fix a little mess up. Then I can figure out what's next. Getting a sub panel put in....think that's within the next few weeks. And I gotta think about plumbing.


@Laughing Grass gotta be ready for the holidays.

@Jeffislovinlife 4 letter word is work lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> That makes things difficult when you want the day off and the boss is an ass.


I don't work for myself but I'm the only one in the shop after covid. The boss is awesome but he needs to do his thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Supposed to be fish and chips. I'm not hungry anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @manfredo the guys gotta come back Monday maybe Tuesday to fix a little mess up. Then I can figure out what's next. Getting a sub panel put in....think that's within the next few weeks. And I gotta think about plumbing.
> 
> 
> @Laughing Grass gotta be ready for the holidays.
> ...


I'm teasing. Aiming for Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Supposed to be fish and chips. I'm not hungry anymore.
> 
> View attachment 5023051


fish and what? llooks like nuggets and fries


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> fish and what? llooks like nuggets and fries


Some sad nuggets too. Nuggets normally make me hungry...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Some sad nuggets too. Nuggets normally make me hungry...


very sad......:::shivers::::


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> fish and what? llooks like nuggets and fries


Chips (fries). I wanted the fish.  I put in the garbage. Wasted $15 on that


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

I picked up some frozen cod because I want to try to make fish and chips. Plenty of recipes for the batter available, probably make a beer batter, Guinness included.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

15 what? ewwww.... 

js....i would have bought a box of fish sticks and a bag of fries and stuck them in the oven......and prolly saved a little $$$$


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chips (fries). I wanted the fish.  I put in the garbage. Wasted $15 on that


The "fish" looks like it's been deep fried successive days, the chips only yesterday lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I picked up some frozen cod because I want to try to make fish and chips. Plenty of recipes for the batter available, probably make a beer batter, Guinness included.


I don't have a deep fryer. I didn't make lunch today, figured I'd grab something after my doctor appointment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a deep fryer.


u don't need one, good deep 12" pan with some oil.....and your gtg


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

i think that right


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cast iron skillets are the tools of ambassadors and grandmothers.


There's a family story that I have heard from all my aunts and uncles...My mom was the oldest of 5, and one day her alcoholic father came home drunk and was beating their mom, and my mom knocked him out cold with a cast iron frying pan...I'm not sure how old she was...Probably a young teen. 

I remember a few incidents in the kitchen and I quickly learned not to piss her off!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The "fish" looks like it's been deep fried successive days, the chips only yesterday lol


Pretty sure they were burnt to the point of being hollow inside lol.



BudmanTX said:


> u don't need one, good deep 12" pan with some oil.....and your gtg


I used to have a fryer. The heating element just stopped working one day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure they were burnt to the point of being hollow inside lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice...sounds like something that might be a xmas list somewhere.....

love the setup btw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...sounds like something that might be a xmas list somewhere.....
> 
> love the setup btw


If someone gives me kitchen appliances for christmas they're dead to me. 

I make a pretty mean chicken parm.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

I picked up a fry daddy from the MIL's house. I can just set the whole thing into the fridge once it cools down. Can't do really large pieces but I'm OK with that. I'm hungry now...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make them for men tooView attachment 5023041


I haven't seen any like that...I like the insulated ones with fuzzy soft lining!! That's what I have been wearing all winter...when it gets real cold, I'll add a leather jacket over it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I picked up a fry daddy from the MIL's house. I can just set the whole thing into the fridge once it cools down. Can't do really large pieces but I'm OK with that. I'm hungry now...


Eeek $200 on amazon!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

something like this would work
The Rock Deep Fry Pan With Glass Lid - 11" : Target


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

weeeeee






make sure u stand back


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Now I want lunch, oh you horrible people.  
Fried anything with a side of salty sounds good..


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

I've got a chuck roast with taters, carrots and onions in the slow cooker, and a loaf of fresh bakery Italian bread...Should be ready about 8 pm and shpould smell great all day....but I need food now!! Hmmmm, maybe a burger on the grill. 


Rsawr said:


> Now I want lunch, oh you horrible people.
> Fried anything with a side of salty sounds good..


Come on over...I'll throw you a burger on the grill!

Then dabs for desert


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've got a chuck roast with taters, carrots and onions in the slow cooker, and a loaf of fresh bakery Italian bread...Should be ready about 8 pm and shpould smell great all day....but I need food now!! Hmmmm, maybe a burger on the grill.
> 
> Come on over...I'll throw you a burger on the grill!
> 
> Then dabs for desert


Pretty sure I could make it there by 8pm.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh I have been phone shopping for a few days. Looking for something mid range, $500 ish or less. I have it narrowed down to a Samsung Galaxy s20 5g or a Google Pixel 4a with 5G...I'm with AT&T and they are forcing me to get a new phone...Plus i just paid a year in advance so I am stuck! Their pre-pay program is great though.

The Samsung might be slightly better, but it's also more expensive...I'll have to go open box or something to stay under $500 with that one.


Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure I could make it there by 8pm.


Come on over...My date cancelled.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh I have been phone shopping for a few days. Looking for something mid range, $500 ish or less. I have it narrowed down to a Samsung Galaxy s20 5g or a Google Pixel 4a with 5G...I'm with AT&T and they are forcing me to get a new phone...Plus i just paid a year in advance so I am stuck! Their pre-pay program is great though.
> 
> The Samsung might be slightly better, but it's also more expensive...I'll have to go open box or something to stay under $500 with that one.


I have been using Samsung phones for years. Not sure why, but they aren't bad enough to make me ponder switching, so there's that.


manfredo said:


> Come on over...I'll throw you a burger on the grill!
> 
> Then dabs for desert


Burger  yes plz.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh I have been phone shopping for a few days. Looking for something mid range, $500 ish or less. I have it narrowed down to a Samsung Galaxy s20 5g or a Google Pixel 4a with 5G...I'm with AT&T and they are forcing me to get a new phone...Plus i just paid a year in advance so I am stuck! Their pre-pay program is great though.
> 
> The Samsung might be slightly better, but it's also more expensive...I'll have to go open box or something to stay under $500 with that one.
> 
> Come on over...My date cancelled.


On my way!

I made the switch to Samsung from iphone recently, I like it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I haven't seen any like that...I like the insulated ones with fuzzy soft lining!! That's what I have been wearing all winter...when it gets real cold, I'll add a leather jacket over it.


Panties not included.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


That was in reference to @Roger A. Shrubber's post here.





__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


My favourite hoodies are the ones with thumb holes in the sleeves. those are for chics, if i see a guy wearing one of those, i assume he's wearing panties too....



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was in reference to @Roger A. Shrubber's post here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries.....i read that earlier.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no worries.....i read that earlier.....


lol without context I can see how that could be misconstrued.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

Commando.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Commando.


I hear people are using tortillas to keep their penis warm.
Heating elements applied to the skin, forget about yearly fashion changes, make millions $.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> people are using tortillas to keep their penis warm.


?¿?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm teasing. Aiming for Thanksgiving or Christmas?


Christmas is kinda big but it's the fall that makes shit fly off the shelves. And I need to prep for something that should......hopefully move a bunch of new product. And a small custom order.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ?¿?


Yes, and without shame.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Pretty sure they were burnt to the point of being hollow inside lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I think you are correct, poor fishies.
Is the deep fryer worth trying to get it repaired?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If someone gives me kitchen appliances for christmas they're dead to me.
> 
> I make a pretty mean chicken parm.
> View attachment 5023069


I love new toys in the kitchen. 

Use a deep cast iron with oil and a spider. Works great.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If someone gives me kitchen appliances for christmas they're dead to me.
> 
> I make a pretty mean chicken parm.
> View attachment 5023069





Singlemalt said:


> Is the deep fryer worth trying to get it repaired?


9 times out of 10 it's a $8.00 thermal switch gone bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

@Laughing Grass that’s the parm you took up to your parents during covid? Looks so good!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

*KAREN IS HOME!*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Unfortunately I think you are correct, poor fishies.
> Is the deep fryer worth trying to get it repaired?


I threw it out a while ago.



Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass that’s the parm you took up to your parents during covid? Looks so good!


Yup. With low fat cheese tho


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *KAREN IS HOME!*


nice, glad she's back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love new toys in the kitchen.


Not as a gift tho.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not as a gift tho.


how about one of these?





https://www.shutupandtakemymoney.com/the-selfie-toaster-lets-you-put-your-face-on-a-piece-of-toast/


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not as a gift tho.


Well if someone was to gift me this, I think I could get over it.
It would make a fine Coffee/Mixing/Baking station.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> how about one of these?
> 
> View attachment 5023111
> 
> ...


Want!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Panties not included.


Thinking I need to go back and read before I say to much about this particular comment


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well if someone was to gift me this, I think I could get over it.
> It would make a fine Coffee/Mixing/Baking station.
> View attachment 5023112


Why not just buy it?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ?¿?


It’s me. I did it. But, I offered to share my tacos.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *KAREN IS HOME!*


I know she is I'm looking at here lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Well folks. I’m sorta feeling weird.

I just shaved off a beard I’ve been working on for three years?!?

Ah, to be bipolar!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s me. I did it. But, I offered to share my tacos.


Are you sure about that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well folks. I’m sorta feeling weird.
> 
> I just shaved off a beard I’ve been working on for three years?!?
> 
> Ah, to be bipolar!


I'm sure you look good without it.

Has your daughter seen you yet?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure about that


Yea, actually. Pretty sure the penis-warming tortilla was a reference to a post I made a few days ago about me wrapping my penis in a tortilla.

Unless you know someone else who recently wrapped a tortilla around their dick…pretty sure it was me


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure about that


Soft or hard Jeff?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure you look good without it.
> 
> Has your daughter seen you yet?


She’s taking a nap. In addition, I just cut my hair, which was past my shoulders, to about an inch. I doubt she recognizes me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She’s taking a nap. In addition, I just cut my hair, which was past my shoulders, to about an inch. I doubt she recognizes me


Oh jeez you're gonna traumatize the poor thing when she wakes up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She’s taking a nap. In addition, I just cut my hair, which was past my shoulders, to about an inch. I doubt she recognizes me


Dude you're gonna scare the crap out of her


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yea, actually. Pretty sure the penis-warming tortilla was a reference to a post I made a few days ago about me wrapping my penis in a tortilla.
> 
> Unless you know someone else who recently wrapped a tortilla around their dick…pretty sure it was me


 well there was this one time at band camp


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Close the bathroom door and tell her dad is in there. See how long it takes......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soft or hard Jeff?


And if I were to say stale would that be both


----------



## DCcan (Nov 5, 2021)

It's Guy Fawkes Day aka Bonfire Night, @Jeffislovinlife !

And 4:20


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yea, actually. Pretty sure the penis-warming tortilla was a reference to a post I made a few days ago about me wrapping my penis in a tortilla.
> 
> Unless you know someone else who recently wrapped a tortilla around their dick…pretty sure it was me


We were offering pinga tamale's in my teens if it counts. High schools Spanish was more fun in the hallways.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's Guy Fawkes Day aka Bonfire Night, @Jeffislovinlife !
> 
> And 4:20


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well folks. I’m sorta feeling weird.
> 
> I just shaved off a beard I’ve been working on for three years?!?
> 
> Ah, to be bipolar!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think we have them in Southern Ontario. Never seen one anyway.
> 
> They announced eligibility for covid boosters today.
> 
> ...











A list of who will be eligible for a COVID-19 booster shot in Ontario


Ontario announced Wednesday that COVID-19 booster shots will be available to everyone next year, but starting Saturday the next priority group will be able to book appointments for six months past their second dose.




www.cp24.com





People who received *two* doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine or the one-dose Janssen vaccine started with a lower vaccine efficacy than people who received an mRNA vaccine and may have a gradual waning immune response sooner.

Bummer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Damn @Jeffislovinlife . Deja Vu tonight. Both pills, Guy Fawkes, fire?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

adding to my shitpile-o-weird, someone who I don’t really know that well tries to give me a $3500 electric moped the other day.

I argued with him about it until I finally got him to shut up by saying I’d “hold on to it for him till we don’t ride bikes together anymore”.

He swears no strings attached. I think he’s just happy to have a friend. But I told him he doesn’t need to buy my friendship and I’m not interested in presents or using him in any way.

He explains it like this. He was in a long time relationship, went through a tough breakup. Sold his house he had with her, and the sale just closed. He had some extra money, he already invested some, and he wanted to do something like this because he had the cash.

I still think he’s crazy. He actually bought two, and said wanted to give me one. I mean, I already have my own electric bike, which can more than keep up with his…but he insisted.

It’s really an awkward position to be in… I mean, I’m fairly hetero, but a $3500 electric moped is a $3500 electric moped


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Oooh shit. My kids awake! Time to scare the crap outta her!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Dang, my daughter wasn’t phased at all. She rubbed my head and smiled and said “it’s so fuzzy!”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> adding to my shitpile-o-weird, someone who I don’t really know that well tries to give me a $3500 electric moped the other day.
> 
> I argued with him about it until I finally got him to shut up by saying I’d “hold on to it for him till we don’t ride bikes together anymore”.
> 
> ...


He's in love!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> adding to my shitpile-o-weird, someone who I don’t really know that well tries to give me a $3500 electric moped the other day.
> 
> I argued with him about it until I finally got him to shut up by saying I’d “hold on to it for him till we don’t ride bikes together anymore”.
> 
> ...


Damn you must give good friend my first thought was it was hot


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's in love!


Yeah, possible. I mean, he knows I have a gf and a daughter and all that. Hopefully that’s not really the case, because I’m certainly not trying to lead someone on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, possible. I mean, he knows I have a gf and a daughter and all that. Hopefully that’s not really the case, because I’m certainly not trying to lead someone on


Just teasing. It sounds like a really nice gesture, lucky to have a friend like that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's Guy Fawkes Day aka Bonfire Night, @Jeffislovinlife !
> 
> And 4:20


And me in to much pain to have a fire please have one or two or 3 logs put on a fire if you have one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And me in to much pain to have a fire please have one or two or 3 logs put on a fire if you have one


A pop sicle stick or two suffice? All I'm up for here.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She’s taking a nap. In addition, I just cut my hair, which was past my shoulders, to about an inch. I doubt she recognizes me


I bet she will love it...And the first thing she's gonna want to do is rub your smooth face!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> adding to my shitpile-o-weird, someone who I don’t really know that well tries to give me a $3500 electric moped the other day.
> 
> I argued with him about it until I finally got him to shut up by saying I’d “hold on to it for him till we don’t ride bikes together anymore”.
> 
> ...




I was saving that one but


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A pop sicle stick or two suffice? All I'm up for here. View attachment 5023162


 Maybe and idk but I might be able to lift the lighter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5023166
> 
> I was saving that one but


Things that make you go hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Things that make you go hmmm


Hard or soft Jeff?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Things that make you go hmmm


"Pat"!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe View attachment 5023167and idk but I might be able to lift the lighter View attachment 5023167


I am going to ask my friends Rahj and Singh to get me some. LOL. It is on. Sacred cows. Must be heavenly. Has to beat dark musk and sandal wood. YUK!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, possible. I mean, he knows I have a gf and a daughter and all that. Hopefully that’s not really the case, because I’m certainly not trying to lead someone on


you shameless hussy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hard or soft Jeff?


I'd fall asleep and you would fall in love hay wait a minute I think I might be on to something here let me get back with you on this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd fall asleep and you would fall in love hay wait a minute I think I might be on to something here let me get back with you on this


Who gets the $20?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Now you did say 20 right well that would be a por now the cons let count the ways


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

the kitchen is smelling really good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Who gets the $20?


Wait what I could make 20 things that make you go hmmm


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what I could make 20 things that make you go hmmm


A person like me says hmm every time I engage here. Better than television.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5023176 the kitchen is smelling really good


Did you ask if tree was red oak. Sorry I didn't say it is sugar maple. We is eating homemade hams and jerky as soon as the fall slaughter finishes and temps go below 40F. What is with meat prices? 

Where are the onions?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5023176 the kitchen is smelling really good


I made 2 pot roasts last week, testing recipes. This week is ham, highly recommend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why not just buy it?


and be dead to myself, come on, resentment is fine when aimed at others for gifting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I made 2 pot roasts last week, testing recipes. This week is ham, highly recommend.


I've got a big pork loin in the crockpot, not sure what to do with it, may turn it into carnitas. Seasoned with garlic, rosemary and cumin, no liquid added. We see where it goes


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh jeez you're gonna traumatize the poor thing when she wakes up!


My daughter wouldn’t even come in the same room as me when I shaved mine off


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've got a big pork loin in the crockpot, not sure what to do with it, may turn it into carnitas. Seasoned with garlic, rosemary and cumin, no liquid added. We see where it goes


Carnitas sound good!


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Creamy chicken and cheesy noodles


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner.


Can't go wrong with a bacon cheeseburger


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Creamy chicken and cheesy noodlesView attachment 5023194


Beats a half pound of 4 flavors of jerky, string cheese and saltines. The things we do to survive. Enjoy. Mangia!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> adding to my shitpile-o-weird, someone who I don’t really know that well tries to give me a $3500 electric moped the other day.
> 
> I argued with him about it until I finally got him to shut up by saying I’d “hold on to it for him till we don’t ride bikes together anymore”.
> 
> ...


Ride it on over


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

I rewarded myself with a really nice Hall Ranch Sauvignon Blanc. It's very tasty, with a hint of grapefruit and citrus, crisp and dry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Carnitas sound good!


I'm surprised you haven't yet figured out a way to vape or inject carnitas lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I rewarded myself with a really nice Hall Ranch Sauvignon Blanc. It's very tasty, with a hint of grapefruit and citrus, crisp and dry.
> View attachment 5023195


Nice boot.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm surprised you haven't yet figured out a way to vape or inject carnitas lol


I’ve been known to occasionally boof a pork sword…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been known to occasionally boof a pork sword…


Haha I was thinking of that gyro meat thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> pork sword…


They are corkscrew shaped...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are corkscrew shaped...


Why did images of checkers curly fries just popping in my mind


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why did images of checkers curly fries just popping in my mind


Damn it! now I want a bananna shake.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd fall asleep and you would fall in love hay wait a minute I think I might be on to something here let me get back with you on this


Fall asleep!


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn it! now I want a bananna shake.


Perhaps a fine wine




Or


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fall asleep!


Well I figured that nope nope never mind I'll keep that Secret


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I figured that nope nope never mind I'll keep that Secret


You better.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You better.....


And when did you promise my chain mail By


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Welders what a Fickle bunch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welders what a Fickle bunch


@DarkWeb is not just a welder, he's an artist. I've seen his work.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb is not just a welder, he's an artist. I've seen his work.


I know right so have I but if he wants secrets to stay buried he will finish off my chain mail (is it working)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welders what a Fickle bunch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5023242


That looks like a union helmet they are horny f******


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb is not just a welder, he's an artist. I've seen his work.


Thanks bud, I'm finally getting in the shop a little more


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That looks like a union helmet they are horny f******


UAW 1320. 10 years in that torture device. Half blind and a bit less oxygen absorbing. Welding chain is a talent on your scale. Miss the TIG. Created art with MIG and HEAVY structural steel Too funny. But is an art.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2021)

Weed, whiskey, homie here hanging? perfect


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weed, whiskey, homie here hanging? perfect


What did whiskey do to be hanged poor puppy will be mist why you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weed, whiskey, homie here hanging? perfect


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weed, whiskey, homie here hanging? perfect


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Damn sugardoes all sorts of funny shit when you haven't had it in a minute


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn sugarView attachment 5023250does all sorts of funny shit when you haven't had it in a minute


Talk about sugar and funny shit. My wife just berated me because Little Debbie down sized their strawberry rolls and the same size box now looks like they shorted you two cakes. Woo Hoo! I can quit buying the rip offs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Talk about sugar and funny shit. My wife just berated me because Little Debbie down sized their strawberry rolls and the same size box now looks like they shorted you two cakes. Woo Hoo! I can quit buying the rip offs.


White zebra striped cakes and ding dongs you had better tread lightly in that part of the kitchen entered at your own risk


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> White zebra striped cakes and ding dongs you had better tread lightly in that part of the kitchen entered at your own risk


Jelly rolls are rather easy at home. As are banana twins. Even the gelatinized icing. I baked for a few years as well. Almost 40 years ago. Still feel it in my blood.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> White zebra striped cakes and ding dongs you had better tread lightly in that part of the kitchen entered at your own risk


How about a Pink Zebra


or

A Big Black Cake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Jelly rolls are rather easy at home. As are banana twins. Even the gelatinized icing. I baked for a few years as well. Almost 40 years ago. Still feel it in my blood.


Nope nope not me I can not bake and I don't know how to cook ether hay you wouldn't want to go and shoot some pool ???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> How about a Pink Zebra
> View attachment 5023257
> 
> or
> ...


Why ain't you sweet let me go show the wife your gift to her


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Jelly rolls are rather easy at home. As are banana twins. Even the gelatinized icing. I baked for a few years as well. Almost 40 years ago. Still feel it in my blood.


My aunt was the baker in the fam.

Many different kinds of rolls and chocolate candies. The Jelly rolls and Bourbon Balls were always my favorites.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> How about a Pink Zebra
> View attachment 5023257
> 
> or
> ...


Someone threw a cherry slushy on a zebra the summer I worked at the zoo here. Seen a pink zebra. And I'm getting a mental block on the rest of your post. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> How about a Pink Zebra
> View attachment 5023257
> 
> or
> ...


And that's a negatory Ghost Rider on the chocolate thunder


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> My aunt was the baker in the fam.
> 
> Many different kinds of rolls and chocolate candies. The Jelly rolls and Bourbon Balls were always my favorites.


Grand parents gave sweets for gifts. Kids were exploited as workforce. "Spend a weekend at Grandma's for the holidays thing". And 3 years as second job at Booresma's Bakery here. I loved it. But damn bakers lead strange lives.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> How about a Pink Zebra
> View attachment 5023257
> 
> or
> ...


Bottom pic looks like a hermi, balls look more like a puss


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Grand parents gave sweets for gifts. Kids were exploited as workforce. "Spend a weekend at Grandma's for the holidays thing". And 3 years as second job at Booresma's Bakery here. I loved it. But damn bakers lead strange lives.


Strange to be sure.

We started a cupcake bakery in Fla and my life has been/is strange.

Point proven.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Strange to be sure.
> 
> We started a cupcake bakery in Fla and my life has been/is strange.
> 
> ...


Wait what we have a rare and endangered species here as long as you are a Floridian and not a transfer


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what we have a rare and endangered species here as long as you are a Floridian and not a transfer


How about exotic instead of endangered


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what we have a rare and endangered species here as long as you are a Floridian and not a transfer


Not even a transfer.

Think Nomad.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Strange to be sure.
> 
> We started a cupcake bakery in Fla and my life has been/is strange.
> 
> ...


Damn you...Now I want a cupcake. I have all the stuff to make them. I was going to make them yesterday. I got as far as opening the can of frosting and eating a spoonful of it....just to make sure it was safe and all. 

But yeah, bakers must have to get up at about 3-4 am.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Not even a transfer.
> 
> Think Nomad.
> 
> View attachment 5023287


If I am thinking No Mad.? I'm gonna need a crutch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If I am thinking No Mad.? I'm gonna need a crutch.


454


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

C.I


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

Year about 56


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 454


And I assume you got it @lokie . Do you have the commercial recipe for carmel fried cinnamon roll glaze? The only thng I never got to make and still desire. 
And Mr. Jeff...........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If I am thinking No Mad.? I'm gonna need a crutch.


Ha ha ha I read clutch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> C.I


K-5 on 44's. Country code does survive. LOL.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn you...Now I want a cupcake. I have all the stuff to make them. I was going to make them yesterday. I got as far as opening the can of frosting and eating a spoonful of it....just to make sure it was safe and all.
> 
> But yeah, bakers must have to get up at about 3-4 am.


All baked goods were from scratch made with the freshest of ingredients. No preservatives added.

Few things smell as good as fresh vanilla beans.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 454


5150 certifiable


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> All baked goods were from scratch made with the freshest of ingredients. No preservatives added.
> 
> Few things smell as good as fresh vanilla beans.
> 
> View attachment 5023320


Still learning orchids for that end. One day. And extract of beaver's anal gland is not very palatable.Although the elk is a good salesmen for elk. I was looking for early eighties version of an extinct animal. My bad. Had to try. 









Beaver Butts Emit Goo Used for Vanilla Flavoring


The FDA regards castoreum as "natural flavoring."




www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If I am thinking No Mad.? I'm gonna need a crutch.


Mad? or Angry?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mad? or Angry?
> View attachment 5023326


Mad is self destructive. Angry is Katy bar the doors.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mad is self destructive. Angry is Katy bar the doors.


Emotions can be so entangled.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Emotions can be so entangled.
> 
> View attachment 5023328


I really would like one of those. My I don't give a fuck one is is pretty thread bare. 

And are measering devices provided? If not? Where can I obtain. That's the funniest quote yet.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2021)

3:40am & I’m the 1st one up ? ALL right then ,leading from the front w/a 21 gun salute ! 






RISE AND SHINE .


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi beautiful 
It’s 54!
Avoid the fuckening


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Jack the Ripper this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2021)

Morning.






What's going on today. Gotta get in the shop and get some things done. Then chores yay


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m thinking of playing some games and doing the dishes. Thatzit 








it’s still raining!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 6, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones. 
How goes?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s funny. I just bought a 2 pack of OFF. Have a wicked awesome weekend !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.
> How goes?


So stoked . It’s going to be a wild day! Have a good one !


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So stoked . It’s going to be a wild day! Have a good one !


What are you into Amber?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.
> How goes?


Howyoudoin


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Howyoudoin


Great, drinking coffee and hugging a dog before I get up all the way. How's it going over there?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2021)

18° picking up my season pass and also getting another one for a different mountain so I'll get that one too. Lots of winter friends are around, haven't seen some in almost two years.

Any day now!!!






Ride that bitch


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Great, drinking coffee and hugging a dog before I get up all the way. How's it going over there?


Cleaning the kitchen and watching La brea pilot. So far, eh it’s alright.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5023495


Backatcha Holmes


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Well this show sucks so far. It’s Lost redone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well this show sucks so far. It’s Lost redone.


What this show or the one that you are watch on the idiot box


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Cleaning the kitchen and watching La brea pilot. So far, eh it’s alright.


Oh oh, would you grab me a re-fill while you're in there...and did I hear you say bacon????  

I need to do some chores today too...I have spent 2 days shopping on line for a new stupid cell phone! I have a flagship phone now that is beautiful in every way, but I don't use it much, and it's 4G. I just checked and I'm only using 38 GB of my 256GB, and it has a cover on it so who cares if the back is glass...You never see it! And hell, they ALL have 3-4 cameras now. It's as bad as buying a new car!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 18° picking up my season pass and also getting another one for a different mountain so I'll get that one too. Lots of winter friends are around, haven't seen some in almost two years.
> 
> Any day now!!!
> 
> ...


Nice form


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What this show or the one that you are watch on the idiot box


Boob tube


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Boob tube


You HAVE THE POWER


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2021)

I never got into snow skiing. I learned to water ski at about AGE 7-8 and did tons of skiing every summer. It was an every weekend thing from Memorial day to Labor day, and then some for a group of friends. til I got my hips replaced.

I did take a couple of lessons snow skiing as a kid, but I think I have just never liked the cold enough to do it...Probably never had the right equipment....plus I never did like chair lifts!! I love to watch other people snow ski though...some wild rides!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You HAVE THE POWER View attachment 5023517


You’re right. Tombstone Territory is in now. At least I know the sheriff was drunk all the time. Kinda funny when you know that


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s funny. I just bought a 2 pack of OFF. Have a wicked awesome weekend !


Good morning Amber.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 18° picking up my season pass and also getting another one for a different mountain so I'll get that one too. Lots of winter friends are around, haven't seen some in almost two years.
> 
> Any day now!!!
> 
> ...


You know you're old when you look at that and you feel it in your knees. Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well this show sucks so far. It’s Lost redone.


Good morning


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Good morning sweetheart


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

Why does it feel like I just got scolded by the teacher for talking to much lolyou are scary c2g lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning sweetheart


Good morning hun.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why does it feel like I just got scolded by the teacher for talking to much lolView attachment 5023547you are scary c2g lol


Good morning, Jeff, is it time for me to put away my Halloween costume?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning hun.
> 
> Good morning, Jeff, is it time for me to put away my Halloween costume?


Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha as long as you put it back on for your husband at night time wink wink


----------



## DCcan (Nov 6, 2021)

@DarkWeb, I had to take a picture of this for you.
Maybe your ancestral home?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well this show sucks so far. It’s Lost redone.


I'm watching it but too much drama and not enough...


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2021)

Ham and cheese morning!


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ham and cheese morning!View attachment 5023564


Good idea...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good idea...


Indeed


----------



## DCcan (Nov 6, 2021)

I already had ham and french toast, coffee, rolled 20 joints, and a nap...ready for second breakfast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ham and cheese morning!View attachment 5023564


There's something missing in that picture where the bake?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ham and cheese morning!View attachment 5023564


I have all that leftover ham too! Thank you hun.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2021)

I did bacon and scrambled eggs, and was good and skipped the carbs for a change.


And had a herd of does wander through the yard having their breakfast


Now I am ready to press some rosin, after a shower I suppose.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok so I’ve been watching both P in P.

La brea’s not too bad


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I already had ham and french toast, coffee, rolled 20 joints, and a nap...ready for second breakfast


I need more joints rolled! Help a girl out, please


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There's something missing in that picture where the bake?


It’s onboard. Never leave home without it!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did bacon and scrambled eggs, and was good and skipped the carbs for a change.
> 
> View attachment 5023566
> And had a herd of does wander through the yard having their breakfast
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have all that leftover ham too! Thank you hun.


I had turkey and cheddar on gluten-free bread 


Edit: toasted


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5023569


Wait what nope nope never nope never mind lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need more joints rolled! Help a girl out, please





DCcan said:


> I already had ham and french toast, coffee, rolled 20 joints, and a nap...ready for second breakfast


I’m a great roller. House takes 10%


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what nope nope never nope never mind lol


 Get your mind outta the gutter Jeff I was referring to the OJ!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

Man I'm loving this extra layer of filters that typing out my response has given me I get myself in a lot less trouble


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Get your mind outta the gutter Jeff I was referring to the OJ!


 gutter hell I have a roof over my head I live in the sewer


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh boy, tonight's the night for us poor souls that turn clocks back. Tomorrow it'll be dark at 5pm....4:50 pm Google just told me  

19 days til Thanksgiving ....What's everyone doing? I haven't decided....Last year I was untraditional and cooked filet mignons on the grill for my dad and bro... And it was a hell of a lot easier than a turkey and all the fixins...and mighty tasty.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 6, 2021)

I was thinking about making croutons soon, I hate store bought ones. Always too much salt or sage added.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2021)

And just for your guys's information I secretly feel sorry for some of you out there my smart ass niss niss niss can no longer be contained I happen to be getting comfortable with some of you people here


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2021)

Rummaging through the fridge and found the last of the corned beef, I'm thinkin a corned beef and bacon omelet with pepper jack and sharp cheddar. I even have some mushrooms. I may not get anything accomplished today after that, except a nap.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2021)

You all talk way too damn much!
Like 40 pages I had to catch up on... hummingbirds, food, fit bits, cold, penis wrapped in tortilla. Think I got it all.

Sister turned 50 the other day. Birthday party for a few hours and then we're heading to Santa Cruz for another concert. We'll stay the night hit the boardwalk in the morning for breakfast and whatever else. 

Miss you guys 

Tonight's show 





SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I was thinking about making croutons soon, I hate store bought ones. Always too much salt or sage added.


Home made croutons are delicious. I swear to god they are a carb gateway drug. Whatever you do don't get smoked up and eat one right out of the oven. You'll need to make a second batch!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> And just for your guys's information I secretly feel sorry for some of you out there my smart ass niss niss niss can no longer be contained I happen to be getting comfortable with some of you people here


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Shhhhh La Brea is on


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, tonight's the night for us poor souls that turn clocks back. Tomorrow it'll be dark at 5pm....4:50 pm Google just told me
> 
> 19 days til Thanksgiving ....What's everyone doing? I haven't decided....Last year I was untraditional and cooked filet mignons on the grill for my dad and bro... And it was a hell of a lot easier than a turkey and all the fixins...and mighty tasty.


I’m buying mine from Kroger for $60. Includes a turkey breast, all the fixins, and even rolls and a pie.

Only 1 other of my family members eats meat, so it’s really a waste of time to do the whole shebang.

But my gf’s family is saving a plate of home made goodness for me!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You all talk way too damn much!
> Like 40 pages I had to catch up on... hummingbirds, food, fit bits, cold, penis wrapped in tortilla. Think I got it all.
> 
> Sister turned 50 the other day. Birthday party for a few hours and then we're heading to Santa Cruz for another concert. We'll stay the night hit the boardwalk in the morning for breakfast and whatever else.
> ...


But the important part is, you didn’t miss my dick Tacos! I saved a tortilla just for you…


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2021)

The calm after the storm.





My wife is in Daytona this weekend. Yesterday massive flooding.




Not her video.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> But the important part is, you didn’t miss my dick Tacos! I saved a tortilla just for you…


Can't wait to snack on your taco. We can share one of these too



SH420


----------



## DCcan (Nov 6, 2021)

I always enjoy watching the dogs eat and pass out on Thanksgiving.
You have to shake them awake later to do their outdoor business, Turkey hits them hard like indica.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can't wait to snack on your taco. We can share one of these too
> 
> View attachment 5023600
> 
> SH420


Have fun in Santa Cruz, brother! We all miss you when you’re not around, but we are glad you’re getting some time to relax and do some fun shit, cause you work so damned hard all the time!

All the love, brother!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Have fun in Santa Cruz, brother! We all miss you when you’re not around, but we are glad you’re getting some time to relax and do some fun shit, cause you work so damned hard all the time!
> 
> All the love, brother!


Exactly what your brother said. Love, big sister


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2021)

Finally bought a phone, and I went cheap...Think Motorola  I had a Motorola years ago and it was a good phone...we shall see.

This phone has amazing specs for a low / mid range phone ...4 cameras, 48 pixels, 128 gb, fingerprint sensor plus facial recognition, 5000 mAH battery....No wireless charging though, and only 4 GB ram, but that is plenty for me.

It's returnable too! Motorola moto one 5G, mint used, for $150.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 6, 2021)

Apricot corn muffin and beer(s) for lunch, baked for sure.
Think I'll make a stogie and fried rice for dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2021)

I visited all my friends with shops to see some skis. The redsters are looking fun. But I think I want a different tail. It was nice to see everyone....they are all short on staff. Crazy but fuck that shit lol I like being on this side of the counter lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> @DarkWeb, I had to take a picture of this for you.
> Maybe your ancestral home?
> View attachment 5023549


Or future home lol that would make a cool coffee shop!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

I saw a dead guy today.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a dead guy today.
> 
> View attachment 5023681


My ex was the general manager of two major funeral homes, one with a memorial park and crematorium on site.

I saw a bunch of dead people that year


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you into Amber?


A Bike ride  it was fun!




curious2garden said:


> Good morning Amber.


Good Afternoon! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My ex was the general manager of two major funeral homes, one with a memorial park and crematorium on site.
> 
> I saw a bunch of dead people that year


I don't know how someone could do that for a living!

I don't normally look.

I looked today lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a dead guy today.
> 
> View attachment 5023681


As long as you didn't help with the transition you're probably good. FYI looking at dead people can be a profit center.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As long as you didn't help with the transition you're probably good. FYI looking at *dead people can be a profit center.*


Tell me more.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how someone could do that for a living!
> 
> I don't normally look.
> 
> I looked today lol


Yeah I have no idea how she could do it. I can’t imagine reconstructing the face of a self inflicted gunshot victim. Or a child in a car accident. Fuck no. Just no


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tell me more.


Well you can assist in the transition as medical or nursing staff. You can process the remains with the coroner's office or mortuary services.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well you can assist in the transition as medical or nursing staff. You can process the remains with the coroner's office or mortuary services.


Oh, lol never mind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I have no idea how she could do it. I can’t imagine reconstructing the face of a self inflicted gunshot victim. Or a child in a car accident. Fuck no. Just no


If I owned a funeral home it would be called Sam's Funeral Services and our slogan would be We put the fun back in funerals. There would be disco balls, a DJ and a dance floor and a human cannonball final send off.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I owned a funeral home it would be called Sam's Funeral Services and our slogan would be We put the fun back in funerals. There would be disco balls, a DJ and a dance floor and a human cannonball final send off.


You haven't been to a funeral until you've been to the wake.





They always ended in drunken brawls where everyone aired their grievances and if you aired them loud enough you might WAKE the dead! Back 100 years before I attended they were a lot less accurate about diagnosing death  but we carried on the tradition nonetheless.

I'd have my funeral held at your funeral home  It's sounds like a lot of fun although I'd miss the black eye at the end. Everything old is new again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> But the important part is, you didn’t miss my dick Tacos! I saved a tortilla just for you…


I'm putting tobasco sauce all over that puppy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 6, 2021)

Family Outraged After WWII Veteran's Body Dissected In Live Pay-Per-View Autopsy


The company that sold the remains claims to have no prior knowledge of the autopsy.




www.warhistoryonline.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Made it just in time for 420 
Same hotel room as last weekend. 

Meant to post this for you Lost Boy fans



This was from last weekend's boardwalk trip

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 6, 2021)

Hope everyone's having a nice night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You haven't been to a funeral until you've been to the wake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First customer 

Something, something, something, profit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hope everyone's having a nice night


Still the weekend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> So I did buy one. $25 this month.
> 
> ...


Have you used it enough to say how it works now? Plus/Minus?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

The Gators are getting KILLED by SC. 40/10 winobarbie is yelling at the tv…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still the weekend.


Ahh fond memories


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hope everyone's having a nice night


Yes, how about you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 6, 2021)

Dang this is beautiful and it’s live


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes, how about you?


Having a great time doing not much at all


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I have no idea how she could do it. I can’t imagine reconstructing the face of a self inflicted gunshot victim. Or a child in a car accident. Fuck no. Just no


Or how about having to bathe and dress them? Some of them have been laying in a hospital bed for a month or more without a bath. I have friends that own a hair salon...They sometimes do dead peoples hair for funerals.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi beautiful 
52 degrees, everything is ok until you get up!
Someone come and get your weather, it’s lost!
Another day of football, seems like a good day to get a real haircut. I’m not the fan in the house.
Hope everyone is good. I’m dabbing with my coffee today. Imagine that!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 52 degrees, everything is ok until you get up!
> Someone come and get your weather, it’s lost!
> Another day of football, seems like a good day to get a real haircut. I’m not the fan in the house.
> Hope everyone is good. I’m dabbing with my coffee today. Imagine that!


Damn daylight savings time. I have no fucking idea what’s going on right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Damn daylight savings time. I have no fucking idea what’s going on right now


Don’t look in the mirror you may not recognize yourself!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Morning






That's how I looked at the clock this morning. I hate this crap! Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a dab. That’ll straighten you up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2021)

Snoring


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> The calm after the storm.
> 
> View attachment 5023586
> 
> ...



This hot tub was rocking the night before.






This video was taken by a friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

Got all the clocks I can think of turned back. I'll forget about my timers for a week or two and that will cause no end of confusion at the end of the day. Oh shortest day of the year is 12/21 then it will start getting better.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 7, 2021)

Sunday morning worship at the church of the dab rig . Your kung foo is strong.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> *Sunday *morning worship at the church of the dab rig . Your kung foo is strong.


Oh it's Sunday! I missed that detail.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

look at the face on this dude, priceless. I’d take half his slab @DarkWeb @Metasynth @manfredo @shrxhky420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> look at the face on this dude, priceless. I’d take half his slab @DarkWeb @Metasynth @manfredo @shrxhky420







Oh that cough!


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> look at the face on this dude, priceless. I’d take half his slab @DarkWeb @Metasynth @manfredo @shrxhky420


LOL

It was the pubic hair.

Swallowing them or smoking them that shit will fuck you up.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> LOL
> 
> It was the pubic hair.
> 
> Swallowing them or smoking them that shit will fuck you up.


That explains college dorm rooms and the boys that reside in them...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> look at the face on this dude, priceless. I’d take half his slab @DarkWeb @Metasynth @manfredo @shrxhky420


LOL you made me do it......I guess I'll get my rig


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That explains college dorm rooms and the boys that reside in them...


Yuk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You haven't been to a funeral until you've been to the wake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds way more fun! My family is Orthodox. Wake is before the funeral and very religious. No booze.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that cough!


I think he lost part of the lung on that cough! Pussy


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds way more fun! My family is Orthodox. Wake is before the funeral and very religious. No booze.


My mom refused a funeral, lol
I am with her, I think.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

My ass will be scatter on my beach. No one but Barbie. $900. Already paid for it


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My mom refused a funeral, lol
> I am with her, I think.


My mother is donating her body to science. They give us all of her hardware and her box of sand when they are done.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh it's Sunday! I missed that detail.


Feels like today has Sunday energy about it . Lol, but that made me do a quick check check of the calendar just in case I lost days .

I worship at the church of the homemade edibles and the spirit of the canna chocolate chip cookie is a powerful time warp .

YAY SUNDAY


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My mother is donating her body to science. They give us all of her hardware and her box of sand when they are done.


That's cool, is there a form you fill out?


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My ass will be scatter on my beach. No one but Barbie. $900. Already paid for it


My wife has requested this type of send off. 

I have not decided and realy in no hurry to make plans for it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's cool, is there a form you fill out?


Google donations at the local colleges. I’m not sure but I’ve seen one, hers.

I did it in advance so as not to add anything else to her problems at the time of my passing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My mom refused a funeral, lol
> I am with her, I think.


Smart move. It's an industry of jackals preying on emotionality vulnerable people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and that blurry blue fuzzywith a tramps voice coming out of it CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Wether lady on the tv


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wether lady on the tv


Sounds like you need wood....


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> ?




You have a dirty mind......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5024101
> 
> You have a dirty mind......


Yeah I do


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Google donations at the local colleges. I’m not sure but I’ve seen one, hers.
> 
> I did it in advance so as not to add anything else to her problems at the time of my passing.





Laughing Grass said:


> Smart move. It's an industry of jackals preying on emotionality vulnerable people.


There is always another expense.
My mother in law and some other of my relatives thought they had a all inclusive package deal.

In my MIL case my wife said there was additional fees not taken into consideration, garve opening, pallbearers if needed,
seating and canopy if requested at the site etc...

The added fees came to another 2K and her headstone still does not have the dates on it. Yes there is and added fee to carve the dates on the headstone.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smart move. It's an industry of jackals preying on emotionality vulnerable people.


Yeah, neither of us could understand why I would want to sit around with her family after she died. Funerals are weird and awkward. Who are they for?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

People always look stupid when you reply to a deleted post which was just a period.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> There is always another expense.
> My mother in law and some other of my relatives thought they had a all inclusive package deal.
> 
> In my MIL case my wife said there was additional fees not taken into consideration, garve opening, pallbearers if needed,
> ...


The Neptune society.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, neither of us could understand why I would want to sit around with her family after she died. Funerals are weird and awkward. Who are they for?


They were/are a catharsis for the living. Same with ceremonies marking significant life changes. Our culture is changing dramatically. I believe it's from moving much of our socialization to the internet, but that's speculation and observation not research. The old ways have found other avenues of observation in the new social milieu.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5024089and that blurry blue fuzzywith a tramps voice coming out of it CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP


Is that all? This is morning dose.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

And this med


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

Off to Walmart before it gets crowded!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Off to Walmart before it gets crowded!


Be safe


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They were/are a catharsis for the living. Same with ceremonies marking significant life changes. Our culture is changing dramatically. I believe it's from moving much of our socialization to the internet, but that's speculation and observation not research. The old ways have found other avenues of observation in the new social milieu.


I suppose so. I don't really get on with her family, so without her it would have been me sitting there sad surrounded by strangers and very bad people. She was an old person, and not like my generation at all. She resisted the internet, lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I suppose so. I don't really get on with her family, so without her it would have been me sitting there sad surrounded by strangers and very bad people. She was an old person, and not like my generation at all. She resisted the internet, lol


Well she certainly won’t know go ahead and cremate her.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Off to Walmart before it gets crowded!


Get us snacks!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Well she certainly won’t know go ahead and cremate her.


Oh, I did! She is my tablet support stand :] luv my mom


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that all? This is morning dose.View attachment 5024111


By my will only lol damn looks like my wife'smorning breakfast and I think they want to give 3 or 4 I've a doctor who every time I go they try and get me to take some f*ing pain pills or muscle relaxer and then they realize who they are talking to


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> By my will only lol damn looks like my wife'smorning breakfast and I think they want to give 3 or 4 I've a doctor who every time I go they try and get me to take some f*ing pain pills or muscle relaxer and then they realize who they are talking to


Why can’t you take them? If you don’t mind my asking.
I never took pain pills because I knew I was really going to need them at this age for osteoarthritis anyway. Didn’t count on getting every kind of arthritis you can get.
I’m a klonopin user since probably the age of 16 and thank God those still work!


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

Coffee is a wonderful thing  Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> Coffee is a wonderful thing  Good morning


You’re in the right place! Welcome


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why can’t you take them? If you don’t mind my asking.
> I never took pain pills because I knew I was really going to need them at this age for osteoarthritis anyway. Didn’t count on getting every kind of arthritis you can get.
> I’m a klonopin user since probably the age of 16 and thank God those still work!
> View attachment 5024126View attachment 5024127


An old friend said " we are all mentally ill, just some of us deal with it better".


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> An old friend said " we are all mentally ill, just some of us deal with it better".


How can this entire country NOT have PTSD?


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re in the right place! Welcome View attachment 5024130


I almost fell for the political section…then I remembered this isn’t Twitter  and I should come chill w/ y’all


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How can this entire country NOT have PTSD?


Because it is also in denail


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh where do I start let's start with oxycodone ringing in my ears took my teeth fuck up my kidneys Vicodin Tylenol 3 Soma Flexeril but I can't remember took my liver and a few other organs so in my opinion if you can avoid them do so at all costs


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How can this entire country NOT have PTSD?


The whole world!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh where do I start let's start with oxycodone ringing in my ears took my teeth fuck up my kidneys Vicodin Tylenol 3 Soma Flexeril but I can't remember took my liver and a few other organs so in my opinion if you can avoid them do so at all costs


Thanks and that fuckn sucks. I like being a legal stoner tho right


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2021)

The stated life expectancy of light bulbs and their actual life expectancy nowadays is perhaps the biggest lie told to me on a semi annual basis.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> The stated life expectancy of light bulbs and their actual life expectancy nowadays is perhaps the biggest lie told to me on a semi annual basis.


Thank God you’re on this for us. How would we have ever known. Would you like to work for a detective agency?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

I think I forgot to tell you guys...I test drove a brand new Hyundai Sonata Limited yesterday. My buddy is also looking for a car so we went to the dealership. They had one Sonata on the lot, on the showroom floor. After talking to the sales kid for a minute, he said, much to my surprise, you can drive it if you want. HELL yeah!! I was all dabbed up and we went on a LONG test drive...when we got back, the dealership was c.losed, everyone was gone, and his mom was waiting to pick him up....lol. It was still 10 minutes before closing time, but they were GONE!! It was great...zero sales pressure.

Pretty sweet car, has ALL the safety options, and can pretty much drive itself. Good features for an old man who likes to dab. But IDK if I can justify 35k on a car that will barely get driven. Seems kind of foolish, but so does being overly frugal.

Like WTF did I buy a used cell phone yesterday??? Never in my life have I bought a used phone. 

Mental illness perhaps!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Like WTF did I buy a used cell phone yesterday??? Never in my life have I bought a used phone.
> 
> Mental illness perhaps!!


You were saving up a little for your new car :] every buck helps.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank God you’re on this for us. How would we have ever known. Would you like to work for a detective agency?


I already have a pretty important job. So unfortunately I just don't have the time. Thanks for your consideration though.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

I popped some beans last night too, that I am sooo stoked to grow. Mostly regular seeds too, so I might even play with a little pollen chucking.

4 strains, 3 of which are new to me....Blueberry Hashplant, Meltdown, Chernobyl, and Lemon Skunk    Winter just became a little less bleak!



Rsawr said:


> You were saving up a little for your new car :] every buck helps.


Pennies make dollars


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think I forgot to tell you guys...I test drove a brand new Hyundai Sonata Limited yesterday. My buddy is also looking for a car so we went to the dealership. They had one Sonata on the lot, on the showroom floor. After talking to the sales kid for a minute, he said, much to my surprise, you can drive it if you want. HELL yeah!! I was all dabbed up and we went on a LONG test drive...when we got back, the dealership was c.losed, everyone was gone, and his mom was waiting to pick him up....lol. It was still 10 minutes before closing time, but they were GONE!! It was great...zero sales pressure.
> 
> Pretty sweet car, has ALL the safety options, and can pretty much drive itself. Good features for an old man who likes to dab. But IDK if I can justify 35k on a car that will barely get driven. Seems kind of foolish, but so does being overly frugal.
> 
> ...


Conditioning, good for you. I bought an iPhone 6s about 5 years ago, unlocked, new for $169 online. Refurbished so I know they check and replace everything. Never had any problems. 32gb
I do want an iPad to write my book on. I’ll get it later.
Can’t justify a new car though, as like you we don’t really go much.
They look really cool though. Room for 4 kids?


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

I learned how to reset the time on my watch again. Football day, it is sunny out and 42.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I learned how to reset the time on my watch again. Football day, it is sunny out and 42.
> Mornin.


What team do you support?


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What team do you support?


The Mrs is a Cowboys fan, I'm a Rams fan since I grew up (?) in So Cal.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Conditioning, good for you. I bought an iPhone 6s about 5 years ago, unlocked, new for $169 online. Refurbished so I know they check and replace everything. Never had any problems. 32gb
> I do want an iPad to write my book on. I’ll get it later.
> Can’t justify a new car though, as like you we don’t really go much.
> They look really cool though. Room for 4 kids?


Room for 3 kids in the back....I have been driving a 2 door coupe for the past 15 years, as it's rare I have more than 1 passenger. But I think I am ready to go back to a 4 door, or even an SUV.

The smart thing for me to do would be wait on a car.... maybe. Who knows.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think I forgot to tell you guys...I test drove a brand new Hyundai Sonata Limited yesterday. My buddy is also looking for a car so we went to the dealership. They had one Sonata on the lot, on the showroom floor. After talking to the sales kid for a minute, he said, much to my surprise, you can drive it if you want. HELL yeah!! I was all dabbed up and we went on a LONG test drive...when we got back, the dealership was c.losed, everyone was gone, and his mom was waiting to pick him up....lol. It was still 10 minutes before closing time, but they were GONE!! It was great...zero sales pressure.
> 
> Pretty sweet car, has ALL the safety options, and can pretty much drive itself. Good features for an old man who likes to dab. But IDK if I can justify 35k on a car that will barely get driven. Seems kind of foolish, but so does being overly frugal.
> 
> ...


Think of it as your last car  That should help with the mental amortization. At least it helps with mine


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs is a Cowboys fan, I'm a Rams fan since I grew up (?) in So Cal.


Rams  deserted us


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Think of it as your last car  That should help with the mental amortization. At least it helps with mine


I thought it might be too bleak to type out, but you did it for me!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought it might be too bleak to type out, but you did it for me!


Mental gymnastics don't have to be true to be effective  glad I could help.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Room for 3 kids in the back....I have been driving a 2 door coupe for the past 15 years, as it's rare I have more than 1 passenger. But I think I am ready to go back to a 4 door, or even an SUV.
> 
> The smart thing for me to do would be wait on a car.... maybe. Who knows.


Go with your gut brother


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought it might be too bleak to type out, but you did it for me!


Unless someone crashes it.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought it might be too bleak to type out, but you did it for me!


That is a bleak thought!!

My thought was, the car has sooo much electronic "stuff" on it, I would not want to keep it once the warranty is over...and it has 5 years bumper to bumper.

Who knows if I have 5 years left...I should, maybe...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Time for a shower, that much I know!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Unless someone crashes it.


Well as long as he doesn't give me the wheel he has a much lower chance of that happening. And shelling out for the good insurance on something expensive, probably a good plan!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Time for a shower, that much I know!!


Did you dab?

I’m kind of a tight ass and my thoughts were that’s a lot of money for a car. I would imagine you’d rather have the money. Unless you’re a millionaire that is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank God you’re on this for us. How would we have ever known. Would you like to work for a detective agency?


Seems like you might see something potential there lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rams  deserted us


For the Midwest no less


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2021)

Anyone see this sexy beast…



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.caranddriver.com/news/amp38137645/toyota-tacoma-tacozilla-camper-revealed/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Anyone see this sexy beast…
> 
> View attachment 5024182
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.caranddriver.com/news/amp38137645/toyota-tacoma-tacozilla-camper-revealed/


First thought was Scooby-Doo so Mystery Ink Incorporated has gone tiny house


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

‘L


raratt said:


> I learned how to reset the time on my watch again. Football day, it is sunny out and 42.
> Mornin.


reset mine without looking up how to this time


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Anyone see this sexy beast…
> 
> View attachment 5024182
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.caranddriver.com/news/amp38137645/toyota-tacoma-tacozilla-camper-revealed/


Breaking Good?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Anyone see this sexy beast…
> 
> View attachment 5024182
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.caranddriver.com/news/amp38137645/toyota-tacoma-tacozilla-camper-revealed/


Yeah, I would definitely rock that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I would definitely rock that!


lol if someone gave it to you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

3x5 caged heated plates.......on their way


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

What’s happening @neosapien ? How’s that now grown daughter?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol if someone gave it to you


Even better! LOL even my wife wants it


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s happening @neosapien ? How’s that now grown daughter?


Everything is going well. The lil Neo will be 9 next month. She is very strong both academically and socially according to the parent/teacher conference I just had on Monday. I think I can continue to balance the line and make her a strong leader for the future. And not slit my throat when I'm sleeping.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you dab?
> 
> I’m kind of a tight ass and my thoughts were that’s a lot of money for a car. I would imagine you’d rather have the money. Unless you’re a millionaire that is.
> View attachment 5024174




Oh yeah, I started dabbing early today...with coffee while reading the newspaper (on-line). 

I had a brainstorm... I wonder if I could write off a new car as a business expense...lol....of course that would mean I'd have to do some business

They are legalizing weed in NY...Maybe a cool coffee / cannabis shop...I could be the sampler!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Food


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 5024366


Rude...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 5024366


Yep
Wish I had a cook


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Rude...


But also good yummy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Wife's making schnitzel. With green lentils and glazed carrots from the garden.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 7, 2021)

Fried rice again, made plenty yesterday.
Added some beef strips and Korean BBQ chicken today.
I'm in Unami heaven, just enough leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 7, 2021)

Peanut butter pot cookies are cookin, time to put down the joint holder and pick up the hash pipe.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed and whiskey  
And Smoked salmon 
And Popcorn
And Weekend 




Yusssss


----------



## DCcan (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And Smoked salmon


Smoked salmon and pasta with spinach and cherry tomatoes, dusted with parmesan?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Smoked salmon and pasta with spinach and cherry tomatoes, dusted with parmesan?


Sure, if I'm invited! 
Mine's just on cheese crisps, for minimal carbs and maximum cronch


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

I have a rib steak out, have to check and see if it is thawed out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2021)

If we had Uber, door dash, delivery it would be shrimp mei fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night big kids. Dream about this little girl.View attachment 5022267


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


I'm either super high, or you're not wrong... possibly both.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm either super high, or you're not wrong... possibly both.


Ponyo was a sweet movie.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ponyo was a sweet movie.


It truly is


----------



## DCcan (Nov 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Looks like something that belongs in my fried rice dish, I'll dream about that.

Peanut butter cookies n hash are kicking in, I won't be up much longer.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks like something that belongs in my fried rice dish, I'll dream about that.
> 
> Peanut butter cookies n hash are kicking in, I won't be up much longer.


Nice


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks like something that belongs in my fried rice dish, I'll dream about that.
> 
> Peanut butter cookies n hash are kicking in, I won't be up much longer.


  turn out the lights, and pour a glass of water. good night!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> turn out the lights, and pour a glass of water. good night!


Water has whiskey in it....right.....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Water has whiskey in it....right.....


That's the spirit! Water is just boring whiskey! HYDRATE!
wazzat lil piece there? what's it for?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's the spirit! Water is just boring whiskey! HYDRATE!
> wazzat lil piece there? what's it for?


Just a few hits


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

I should take that picture down.....my pinky nail is a little dirty......


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just a few hits
> 
> View attachment 5024433


dry herb? it's pretty


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Another chilly night...I made rigatoni with meat sauce for dinner. Dabs for desert.



DarkWeb said:


> I should take that picture down.....my pinky nail is a little dirty......


You animal! 
JK


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> dry herb? it's pretty


Oh yeah. It's great for a hike or skiing or a bike ride. Just like 4 maybe 5 good drags. Packs easy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Fucking earache out of left field O MY FLIP FLOPS(*&%$#@[email protected]#$%&*)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Fucking ouch ouch


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Water has whiskey in it....right.....View attachment 5024430


I am definitely going with yes.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking earache out of left field O MY FLIP FLOPS(*&%$#@[email protected]#$%&*)





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking ouch ouch


<3


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking earache out of left field O MY FLIP FLOPS(*&%$#@[email protected]#$%&*)


Got any drops? They say warm olive oil can help. Feel better...Earaches suck!









11 Effective Earache Remedies


Here are 11 at-home earache remedies that may be just as effective at soothing your earache as over-the-counter medication.




www.healthline.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm awake and i'm baking. and i have a lot to do. couldn't get it done without my meds.


totally agree with you there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

Middle ear infection 103.5 temperature 6 hrs at the er man I need to get high anybody


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Morning






20° out now......supposed to be 60° later. Lots to do. What's going on with your Monday?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Middle ear infection 103.5 temperature 6 hrs at the er man I need to get high View attachment 5024499anybody



I'm glad you went to the ER then!! Rest and feel better!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

Good Morning, lovely humans. How goes it?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Monday funday, lol...At least the sun is shining and it's supposed to warm up to a whopping 60f today. 

I'm going to try and get a few outdoor projects done, once it warms up some.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday funday, lol...At least the sun is shining and it's supposed to warm up to a whopping 60f today.
> 
> I'm going to try and get a few outdoor projects done, once it warms up some.


I first read that as "Monday funeral" and thought "Man, that's a double whammy right there".


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

Monday is the best 

Adulting sucks, but I finally got a new coffee pot.

I hope this realtor lady says my house is worth a billion bucks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Middle ear infection 103.5 temperature 6 hrs at the er man I need to get high View attachment 5024499anybody


Feel better Jeff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

I can finally sleep on my left side again, stupid bruise is almost gone. 

I'm liking this time change, I wasn't crazy about going to the dog park in the dark.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> totally agree with you there.


Who are you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

Good morning everyone. Sorry about your ear Jeff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Monday is the best
> 
> Adulting sucks, but I finally got a new coffee pot.
> 
> I hope this realtor lady says my house is worth a billion bucks!


I hope you've also been looking for a new place; would suck to sell and not have a place to move into


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope you've also been looking for a new place; would suck to sell and not have a place to move into


It's not even listed yet, but no, I don't. Til I have it appraised, I cannot look at houses with a known budget, right? I am gonna ask her for a buyers agent rec.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Middle ear infection 103.5 temperature 6 hrs at the er man I need to get high View attachment 5024499anybody


 Feel better Jeff. How's your wife doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2021)

okay why am i awake...oh that right Monday and work.........

welp i'm here.....woke up this morning to a nice 55F, high today 74F and sunny

just made a fresh pot of cafe.....so if ya need a warm up....

ok time for taco's, little bacon and egg for your morning...yes please........


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5024627


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


RIP Tom - we miss you out here Dude!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> RIP Tom - we miss you out here Dude!


I didn’t get the chance but I’ve friends that watched him play in Gainesville back in the day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t get the chance but I’ve friends that watched him play in Gainesville back in the day.


We never got to see him either.
Our loss for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We never got to see him either.
> Our loss for sure.


I’d trade my first born


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Almost lunch time, I'm starving today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

@Great


Laughing Grass said:


> Almost lunch time, I'm starving today.


I should be, but my tummy is funny....Because I am still foolishly thinking about that new car!

I just called my insurance agent, and it would be cheaper to insure than my 12 Year old Honda...I don't get that, but whatever!

Next call...accountant...maybe.

I just had to run down and unlock the shed at the Ranch I'm selling for the appraiser, and my buddy changed the lock Looks the like appraiser is gonna have to wait a day! The buyer has loan approval with a few conditions, like a satisfactory appraisal. Looking like the sale will go through probably...Then my lawyer just called bugging me for the legal work. Whole lotta action for a Monday morning!!


Antibiotics Jeff??


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can finally sleep on my left side again, stupid bruise is almost gone.
> 
> I'm liking this time change, I wasn't crazy about going to the dog park in the dark.


I've been able to sleep on my shoulder again too...The last Cortisone was spot on! 

OK, back to work. Heading out to move stuff and perhaps install the plow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @Great
> 
> I should be, but my tummy is funny....Because I am still foolishly thinking about that new car!
> 
> ...


New car? Do it!

I bought new horseradish mayo. This stuff is so good!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been able to sleep on my shoulder again too...The last Cortisone was spot on!
> 
> OK, back to work. Heading out to move stuff and perhaps install the plow.


So annoying when you can't sleep on your preferred side. How long does that last?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

This is forever, adulting is borinnngggg


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> New car? Do it!
> 
> I bought new horseradish mayo. This stuff is so good!
> 
> View attachment 5024662


I love horseradish mayo......damn it now I'm hungry


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 8, 2021)

About to do the very last bit of this delicious GMO rosin. Its really good -almost too potent. Its just what I need to get my day going. Lots of stuff to do before winter sets in and I overslept big time today.

Wakey bakey


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love horseradish mayo......damn it now I'm hungry


Way better than Kraft.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

That was close. I was almost responsible and normal past noon on a weekend. 
Coffee and bacon time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> About to do the very last bit of this delicious GMO rosin. Its really good -almost too potent. Its just what I need to get my day going. Lots of stuff to do before winter sets in and I overslept big time today.
> 
> Wakey bakey
> View attachment 5024663


No such thing exist


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

And if that happens be the one that is I'm sure that in a few I'll be safe in saying that


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Whoa…I have no fucking idea what’s going on right now. No idea where I am, no idea how I got here, no idea when I lost consciousness, and no idea what caused me to lose consciousness.


But whatever it was, I think I want some more!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

^^^^ False alarm, I wasn’t drugged. Turned out to be daylight savings time.

fuck you, time. Fuck you


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So annoying when you can't sleep on your preferred side. How long does that last?


1-2 months, maybe 3 if I'm lucky...It's only been about 15 days or so since the last one.



Metasynth said:


> ^^^^ False alarm, I wasn’t drugged. Turned out to be daylight savings time.
> 
> fuck you, time. Fuck you


One article I read said in the spring when the clocks go ahead there is an enormous jump in car fatalities from all the sleep deprived people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

What's wrong with daylight saving time in fall? 

Extra hour on the weekend, it's brighter in the morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2021)

Day Light Saving time.....blows....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Moving on from such traumatic experiences…

Pot roast, anyone? Come see me in 6-8 hours


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Don’t forget about that pan when you’re done searing the meat, that pan has culinary gold in it! Sautéing the veggies, deglazing with fine cognac


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Me too, crockpot. Me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5024735View attachment 5024736
> 
> Me too, crockpot. Me too
> 
> View attachment 5024737


Your kitchen is pretty sweet.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your kitchen is pretty sweet.


Thanks, but it’s not mine. I seriously woke up here, and thought if I start cooking, maybe whoever owns this place won’t kick me out when they inevitably show up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks, but it’s not mine. I seriously woke up here, and thought if I start cooking, maybe whoever owns this place won’t kick me out when they inevitably show up
> 
> View attachment 5024739View attachment 5024740View attachment 5024741View attachment 5024742


Lol I was wondering why you were working with a cheap cut of meat.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I was wondering why you were working with a cheap cut of meat.


Well, it’s pot roast. So you generally want a “cheap” cut of meat. “Choice” quality is middle of the road. It’s not “Prime” but it’s better than “Select”.

The beef industry here is weird…but I digress

A “cheap” cut of meat is gonna have a lot more connective tissue, which would be bad if this were a steak, or something cooked quickly to a desired temperature like medium or medium rare.

But for a braise, which pot roast is, the cooking time and lower heat allows that connective tissue, collagen, and everything to break down, and make the meat super fall apart tender, as well as adding that delicious gelatin to the sauce, making it rich and lovely and coat the meat beautifully.


But yeah, I mean, if you meant cheap cause it’s “choice”, that’s pretty standard here.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

You wouldn’t make pot roast with filet mingon or even a nicely marbled ribeye. But a chuck roast was born for this sort or thing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks, but it’s not mine. I seriously woke up here, and thought if I start cooking, maybe whoever owns this place won’t kick me out when they inevitably show up
> 
> View attachment 5024739View attachment 5024740View attachment 5024741View attachment 5024742


A nice tile backspash would really Pop "at that house".


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A nice tile backspash would really Pop "at that house".


I have absolutely no say in what happens here. This cute (and chef un-friendly) kitchen is someones brainchild, and they happen to be very proud of it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, it’s pot roast. So you generally want a “cheap” cut of meat. “Choice” quality is middle of the road. It’s not “Prime” but it’s better than “Select”.
> 
> The beef industry here is weird…but I digress
> 
> ...


I saw some meat company listing Select as their best quality meat above Choice. I pointed out their error to them and sent the USDA ratings pic. Doesn't Prime mostly go to restaurants? I don't see it available where I shop.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

She started out with sheep shears. Ahhhh feels so good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You wouldn’t make pot roast with filet mingon or even a nicely marbled ribeye. But a chuck roast was born for this sort or thing


No 'taters? I really love pot roast, one of those Sunday comfort meals I remember from when I was a kid. 
Mom always made it in a dutch oven.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I saw some meat company listing Select as their best quality meat above Choice. I pointed out their error to them and sent the USDA ratings pic. Doesn't Prime mostly go to restaurants? I don't see it available where I shop.


I get a lot of places around here selling Prime, but this is Los Angeles county, and the ‘nicer’ part of it, to boot. The fancier stores often carry it, like Whole Foods or Bristol Farms.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I get a lot of places around here selling Prime, but this is Los Angeles county, and the ‘nicer’ part of it, to boot. The fancier stores often carry it, like Whole Foods or Bristol Farms.


I don't go to fancy stores, lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> No 'taters? I really love pot roast, one of those Sunday comfort meals I remember from when I was a kid.
> Mom always made it in a dutch oven.


No potatoes in the crock pot in the beginning, if I add them, I add them a couple hours before it’s ready, so they don’t turn to complete mush.

But my gf doesn’t like potatoes done in the crock, so I’ll probably make some garlic mashed on the side, and roast some more carrots in the oven


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't go to fancy stores, lol.


I do mostly Ralph’s/Kroger, and yeah, not a lot of Prime in their meat counter usually. Occasionally they sell pre-cut Prime steaks wrapped in plastic on the styrofoam trays, except instead of white trays, they put them on blue or black I think.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No potatoes in the crock pot in the beginning, if I add them, I add them a couple hours before it’s ready, so they don’t turn to complete mush. But my gf doesn’t like potatoes done in the crock, so I’ll probably make some garlic mashed on the side, and roast some more carrots in the oven


I always have trouble getting them to come out "right" in a crock pot along with the rest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She started out with sheep shears. Ahhhh feels so good.
> View attachment 5024776


You have ears


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I always have trouble getting them to come out "right" in a crock pot along with the rest.


Yeah, usually when you add them in the beginning they turn to mush. If you wait till the pot roast is almost ready, and add them in the last hour or two (depending on how small they’re cut), that helps them retain some structural integrity


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, it’s pot roast. So you generally want a “cheap” cut of meat. “Choice” quality is middle of the road. It’s not “Prime” but it’s better than “Select”.
> 
> The beef industry here is weird…but I digress
> 
> ...


I didn't mean cheap in a way to be insulting, sorry if It came off that way. Not used to seeing you make comfort food. 

When I got my first apartment I invited my parents over for dinner. Bought a massive $10ish rump roast and roasted it with potatoes and carrots. Looked really good, unfortunately it was so tough you could barely chew it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She started out with sheep shears. Ahhhh feels so good.
> View attachment 5024776


Not very blue????


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't mean cheap in a way to be insulting, sorry if It came off that way. Not used to seeing you make comfort food.
> 
> When I got my first apartment I invited my parents over for dinner. Bought a massive $10ish rump roast and roasted it with potatoes and carrots. Looked really good, unfortunately it was so tough you could barely chew it.


I’m no food snob, I love all things tasty. I make a mean lasagna too. Braises are some of my favorite things to make and eat…I just don’t do it often because it takes a lot more planning that just whipping something together last minute


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m no food snob, I love all things tasty. I make a mean lasagna too. Braises are some of my favorite things to make and eat…I just don’t do it often because it takes a lot more planning that just whipping something together last minute


I'm kind of a food snob lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's wrong with daylight saving time in fall?
> 
> Extra hour on the weekend, it's brighter in the morning.


Because, you loose daylight early. It's fucking stupid and we should stick to one or the other.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m no food snob, I love all things tasty. I make a mean lasagna too. Braises are some of my favorite things to make and eat…I just don’t do it often because it takes a lot more planning that just whipping something together last minute


Are you not a chef??


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2021)

i always love a good meat market......the one i go to has done me pretty good over the years....heck that where my wife picked that steak i cooked up from.....i like going through they're awkward meats, like jowel, rabbit and stuff......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

Only trying to point out that if you are a chef your food snob is different than most people's food snobs


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's fucking stupid and we should stick to one or the other.


have to agree with ya there


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Got the plow on the four-wheeler and got it washed. As soon as that sun goes behind the mountain it gets cold!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Got the plow on the four-wheeler and got it washed. As soon as that sun goes behind the mountain it gets cold!View attachment 5024791


That looks like fun!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5024735View attachment 5024736
> 
> Me too, crockpot. Me too
> 
> View attachment 5024737


That is some serious food porn!
What a perfect meal for a fall day.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You have ears


Nah. He just had them lowered a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, usually when you add them in the beginning they turn to mush. If you wait till the pot roast is almost ready, and add them in the last hour or two (depending on how small they’re cut), that helps them retain some structural integrity


I'm learning good tips for my next pot roast. 

My potatoes WERE mush, and I don't braise the meat 1st. I just cut it up, remove some of the gristle and fat, add the vegys and seasonings and let if cook on low for 8 hours. I'm gonna try braising it first next time. Does that reduce your cooking time in the crock pot?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm learning good tips for my next pot roast.
> 
> My potatoes WERE mush, and I don't braise the meat 1st. I just cut it up, remove some of the gristle and fat, add the vegys and seasonings and let if cook on low for 8 hours. I'm gonna try braising it first next time. Does that reduce your cooking time in the crock pot?


It seals the meat and adds flavor.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2021)

Pizza and bong time, it got moved forward an hour after I saw that roast get prepped.
This is for the girls, I got calzone coming. Mushrooms, tomatoes and peppers on one side.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like fun!


It's kinda like Tetris....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Because, you loose daylight early. It's fucking stupid and we should stick to one or the other.


I dislike how dark it is in the morning when I go to the dark park. There's a wooded stretch between the parking lot and the park that's unlit and you can barely see anything.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2021)

Calzone is done


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not very blue????


$150 at least 
The wife opened the second gate for me and said WHO ARE YOU, WHO WHO. Pulled up to the front porch and Angel was shocked. Mom’s not woolly anymore!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dislike how dark it is in the morning when I go to the dark park. There's a wooded stretch between the parking lot and the park that's unlit and you can barely see anything.


Get a headlight! For him too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dislike how dark it is in the morning when I go to the dark park. There's a wooded stretch between the parking lot and the park that's unlit and you can barely see anything.



Is that the only time to go? I don't care what we changed to, I like consistency. But I'd rather have the light later. 4:30 sunset sucks......when that drops over the mountain it gets dark quick. It doesn't give you much time to do needed outdoor chores.......like wood or shoveling out the mailbox. 

You probably have so much light pollution it can't be dark lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> $150 at least
> The wife opened the second gate for me and said WHO ARE YOU, WHO WHO. Pulled up to the front porch and Angel was shocked. Mom’s not woolly anymore!


Much less expensive


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Much less expensive


I’m thinking of jello


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5024830


Great now I'm thinking of Jell-O too


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Great now I'm thinking of Jell-O too


Add whipped cream for dessert


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2021)

Now we all got Jell-O munchies, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Add whipped cream for dessert


Now you're talking


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

Nap whammied...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2021)

I wanna go to bed. Seems later to me.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2021)

The dog doesn't like daylight savings either, he just wants his damn pot cookie @7pm.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

What you say


DCcan said:


> The dog doesn't like daylight savings either, he just wants his damn pot cookie @7pm.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm learning good tips for my next pot roast. I don't braise the meat 1st.


Makes a BIG diff in the taste when you brown, IMO. I sometimes don't when using a crock pot and always regret it. 
Lil butter, fresh garlic and onion when you do it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What you say
> 
> View attachment 5024872


The shadow is great!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The shadow is great!


We do show for the granddaughters great fun to be had with a flashlight lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

We found that tidbit of entertainment by accident too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

My eyes are burning lol I forget about this one sitting up in the cabinet. Damn


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> The calm after the storm.
> 
> View attachment 5023586
> 
> ...


Monday update:


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We found that tidbit of entertainment by accident too


Reminds me of my grandparents showing their slides on a projector to everyone at holidays...of their gardens and super boring stuff to a kid. The best part of the show was the end when grandpa would make finger animals on screen....and grandma would break out the chocolate cake


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

How's the ear feeling tonight Jeff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How's the ear feeling tonight Jeff?


It is feeling it is not so good but I could just be whining because I'm a big baby


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is feeling it is not so good but I could just be whining because I'm a big baby


Whining is cathartic. Go on. Do it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How's the ear feeling tonight Jeff?


Hay wanted to ask you earlier what size is that toy of your with the blade on it?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay wanted to ask you earlier what size is that toy of your with the blade on it?


It's a Kawasaki 650cc Brute Force 4 x 4 , with a 5' wide Moose Plow. I bought it when I bought this place about 17-18 years ago because i have a long steep driveway, and there's lots of vacant land around here I wanted to explore. 

It's been an awesome machine. Next to no problems. I use to do a little trail riding and camping back in the day with it, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2021)

High....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a Kawasaki 650cc Brute Force 4 x 4 , with a 5' wide Moose Plow. I bought it when I bought this place about 17-18 years ago because i have a long steep driveway, and there's lots of vacant land around here I wanted to explore.
> 
> It's been an awesome machine. Next to no problems. I use to do a little trail riding and camping back in the day with it, but that ship has sailed.


That is awesome it does look like a blast I've never road one 2 wheels and 3 wheelers some tracked vehicles some with wings but never Quadrunner


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Morning






37° gonna be a warm one today  

How's your day going?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

The sun is shining and I'm hoping to get some more outdoor work down again, once it warms up some, and I have some errands to run this morning.. 

I can see the next month is going to be hell...My buddy living in my ranch house is spazing out because he has to move soon. I reminded him I wanted to wait til spring, and he about lost it. He's really unorganized is part of the problem!!

Busy busy day....Best get my butt in gear!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Morning gorgeous, how are you today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.


How's your weekend going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning gorgeous, how are you today?


I’m sooooo fuckn cold! It was 42 when I woke up and went right back to bed. Had my Sparkee head warmer on for most of the time.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's your weekend going?


Hoping to not adult much today, I was so tired after yesterday. Gotta call a lawyer, and then got D&d later and new coffee machine to press buttons on. I got a keurig


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

How are you @Laughing Grass


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How are you @Laughing Grass


Did you see her latest journal post? She is gonna be in trim jail by the end of the month probably...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sooooo fuckn cold! It was 42 when I woke up and went right back to bed. Had my Sparkee head warmer on for most of the time. View attachment 5025079


Cut your hair too soon. 



Rsawr said:


> Hoping to not adult much today, I was so tired after yesterday. Gotta call a lawyer, and then got D&d later and new coffee machine to press buttons on. I got a keurig


That real estate shit blows, I feel for you. 



Paul Drake said:


> How are you @Laughing Grass


Fantastic! Sunny and 48 out this morning, I got nothing to complain about.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did you see her latest journal post? She is gonna be in trim jail by the end of the month probably...


It's shaping up to be my easiest harvest yet, practically no larf.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's shaping up to be my easiest harvest yet, practically no larf.


Awesome!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome!


Still wouldn't mind an army of 5 year olds to help out.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still wouldn't mind an army of 5 year olds to help out.


I mean I'm not 5, but I'll help. Got the small hands and if you give me coffee and sativa it's similar to a sugar rush...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I'm not 5, but I'll help. Got the small hands and if you give me coffee and sativa it's similar to a sugar rush...


No coffee or sativa 

What are you thoughts on Ocean Spray and indica.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No coffee or sativa
> 
> What are you thoughts on Ocean Spray and indica.


I'm in, if there is a pb&j for lunch.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Mask of the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm in, if there is a pb&j for lunch.


I make a mean turkey wrap


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

All I got was a sticker 









25-year-old Australian woman wins $1mn for getting vaccinated for COVID-19


After receiving the coronavirus vaccine, an Australian woman, Joanne Zhu wins $1 Million. Over the weekend, the winner was announced.




www.breezyscroll.com


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All I got was a sticker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were giving away neat little sanitizer lanyards for my second dose. But they had run out of the little bottles of sanitizer by then, so mine was just the lanyard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They were giving away neat little sanitizer lanyards for my second dose. But they had run out of the little bottles of sanitizer by then, so mine was just the lanyard.


So you got a string? Lame. I put the sticker on the back of my car. Didn't even last a day lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The dog doesn't like daylight savings either, he just wants his damn pot cookie @7pm.


LOL whenever HIS 7 PM happens to be


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is feeling it is not so good but I could just be whining because I'm a big baby


For the next little bit try sleeping at 30 degrees upright (usually 2 pillows). That should help a little. Sorry about the pain Jeff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Good morning everyone, I'm late  Hope you are all doing well and feeling good. Supposed to be rain here today. Nope, it's clear  Now I'm going to sip my coffee.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm late  Hope you are all doing well and feeling good. Supposed to be rain here today. Nope, it's clear  Now I'm going to sip my coffee.


Good morning!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

Morning, how's everyone doing.......never should have gotten into that batch.....wow...good stuff...

woke this morning to a nice 59F with some light fog.......high today 77F and sunny.....

welp just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up....

now to hit these taco's.....chicken fagita yes please....add the sauce...and bingo.....breakfast....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm late  Hope you are all doing well and feeling good. Supposed to be rain here today. Nope, it's clear  Now I'm going to sip my coffee.


Rain here, close to tail end. Not a lot but sufficient to wet everything down


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Rain here, close to tail end. Not a lot but sufficient to wet everything down


Nice, we could use that here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

We're number 2



https://www.ipsos.com/en/nation-brands-index-2021


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're number 2
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ipsos.com/en/nation-brands-index-2021


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're number 2
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ipsos.com/en/nation-brands-index-2021


The Avis nation


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Rain here, close to tail end. Not a lot but sufficient to wet everything down


We had just over 1/2 inch of rain last night, pretty much gone now but windy and 54. This storm brought in a bunch more birds.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5025139


Canada's sign would say sorry Japan.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The Avis nation


I don't get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't get it.


In the 1970s Avis came in second to Hertz car rental service. That's where my post came from  it was one of their advertising logos.




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


No coffee or sativa >:( What are you thoughts on Ocean Spray and indica. I'm in, if there is a pb&j for lunch.



rollitup.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2021)

Narrator's voice LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In the 1970s Avis came in second to Hertz car rental service. That's where my post came from  it was one of their advertising logos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Singlemalt said:


> Narrator's voice LOL


They zoom in on the button that @curious2garden posted at the end.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They zoom in on the button that @curious2garden posted at the end.


Did you recognize the narrator's voice?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you recognize the narrator's voice?


Yes, he's still a National Treasure.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

Busy morning. Went and saw my lawyer and had a chat, took some pictures for the bank appraiser (that he forgot) and forwarded them, then potted all my seeds that I just germinated, reset my timers , changed my bulbs back to Hortilux 1000's, and a few other things. 

Now headed up on my roof to deal with some Christmas lights and look things over, and that's probably ALL I am doing for Christmas this year. Did a tree last year...But I'm so not feeling it this year. 

Oh had a litte episode last night. A baby mouse in the house, in my veg room...he was so cute I felt bad killing him. No idea how this shit is getting in, my house is pretty damned tight, but that's what you get living in the country...Them critters are COLD and want IN!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes, he's still a National Treasure.


And apparently he paid $28 million to ride the Bezos penis --->https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-11-04/tom-hanks-told-bezos-he-wouldn-t-pay-28-million-to-go-to-space


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Busy morning. Went and saw my lawyer and had a chat, took some pictures for the bank appraiser (that he forgot) and forwarded them, then potted all my seeds that I just germinated, reset my timers , changed my bulbs back to Hortilux 1000's, and a few other things.
> 
> Now headed up on my roof to deal with some Christmas lights and look things over, and that's probably ALL I am doing for Christmas this year. Did a tree last year...But I'm so not feeling it this year.
> 
> Oh had a litte episode last night. A baby mouse in the house, in my veg room...he was so cute I felt bad killing him. No idea how this shit is getting in, my house is pretty damned tight, but that's what you get living in the country...Them critters are COLD and want IN!!!


No Tree?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And apparently he paid $28 million to ride the Bezos penis --->https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-11-04/tom-hanks-told-bezos-he-wouldn-t-pay-28-million-to-go-to-space


28 million to ride a giant penis? Nuts to that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Tree?
> 
> View attachment 5025166


I’m allergic and have 3 cats. Haven’t had a big tree for years. Ours is small and silver. We use Tampa Bay Lightening and The Rays decorations.
Go Lightening ehh @shrxhky420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My eyes are burning lol I forget about this one sitting up in the cabinet. Damn
> View attachment 5024892


You sent me the pic when you got it stoner.
Nothing wrong with stale girl scout cookies.
@Laughing Grass did you see the teeny bit of dirt on his nails lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You sent me the pic when you got it stoner.
> Nothing wrong with stale girl scout cookies.
> @Laughing Grass did you see the teeny bit of dirt on his nails lol


Missed it. His wife must be horrified.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You sent me the pic when you got it stoner.
> Nothing wrong with stale girl scout cookies.
> @Laughing Grass did you see the teeny bit of dirt on his nails lol


How long ago was that? 2 months? LOL Still tastes great. 


She misses all the good stuff


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Missed it. His wife must be horrified.


I almost took it down


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

Smells like french toast in here. Delicious french toast!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

i smell french toast......wtheck.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2021)

I saw a recipe where you coat bacon with a thick waffle batter. Bacon stuffed waffle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I saw a recipe where you coat bacon with a thick waffle batter. Bacon stuffed waffle.


now ya just making me hungry aren't ya


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2021)

@Metasynth started it...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Smells like french toast in here. Delicious french toast!


How did your pot roast turn out? We didn't see follow up pics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m allergic and have 3 cats. Haven’t had a big tree for years. Ours is small and silver. We use Tampa Bay Lightening and The Rays decorations.
> Go Lightening ehh @shrxhky420
> 
> View attachment 5025168


Sportsball tree? I'm starting to wonder about you


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm in for a coffee break...Damn I get a lot done when I'm pissed off, lol! But now I want a nap. Hopefully the coffee does it...and a vape sess.

Looks like no lights on the roof even. They were shot, but the gutters got cleaned again, now that all the leaves are down by the house.

I'm in pretty good shape for winter, I think.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sportsball tree? I'm starting to wonder about you


They’re so sparkly with the silver tree cause they’re usually blue and sliver. I like baseball but we have such a shitty team.
And then there’s the Lightening, kick ass hockey team. Hockey is a blast to watch in person. Crazy fun people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sportsball tree? I'm starting to wonder about you


No worries 

I saw Elton John in about 87? He said it was the last tour which he was wearing big glasses and costumes.

Fashion called and he couldn’t resist.

DAB


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re so sparkly with the silver tree cause they’re usually blue and sliver. I like baseball but we have such a shitty team.
> And then there’s the Lightening, kick ass hockey team. Hockey is a blast to watch in person. Crazy fun people.


I have been to a couple maple leafs games. The hot dogs were good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have been to a couple maple leafs games. The hot dogs were good.


Hot dog gun?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

I think I would give Elton a free ride if I had a rocket, man.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I would give Elton a free ride if I had a rocket, man.


must resist urge to post William Shatner "singing" rocket man


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> must resist urge to post William Shatner "singing" rocket man


and yes there is a animaniac version too......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> must resist urge to post William Shatner "singing" rocket man


I feel bad for Bill. I wonder how many other people were ahead of him on the list?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I would give Elton a free ride if I had a rocket, man.


I think it’s gonna be a long long time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I feel bad for Bill. I wonder how many other people were ahead of him on the list?


Nobody comes before William Shatner


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nobody comes before William Shatner
> 
> View attachment 5025276


I always suspected him of premature Captaination.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Had to do it


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I always suspected him of premature Captaination.


Those fembots didn’t care.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Had to do it


I just flashed on Elon John









Leaky SpaceX toilet problem will force astronauts to use backup 'undergarments'


Issues with the toilet on board SpaceX's Crew Dragon capsule will leave a group of four astronauts without a bathroom option during their hours-long trip back home from the International Space Station aboard the 13-foot-wide capsule this month.




www.google.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I just flashed on Elon John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could get musky in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Could get musky in there.


Depends


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

``


Laughing Grass said:


> Depends


You win the Internet today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Depends


++Rep


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Depends


I’d need one cause I’ll be pissing myself on takeoff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Who’s gonna be the first members of the 50 mile high club? Rihanna and mr Rihanna are my pick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ``
> 
> You win the Internet today.


I've been waiting three years for this day!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been waiting three years for this day!


God love ya


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been waiting three years for this day!


You so totally earned it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been waiting three years for this day!


Was it worth it? Do you have any regrets Ms Gas?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Was it worth it? Do you have any regrets Ms Gas?


In the heat of the nitrous


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s gonna be the first members of the 50 mile high club? Rihanna and mr Rihanna are my pick.


I'm rooting for them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Was it worth it? Do you have any regrets Ms Gas?


Gonna get inked to mark the occasion.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm rooting for them!
> 
> View attachment 5025282


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Would you take that ride @cannabineer?
I would.
Anyone here that would NOT go?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna get inked to mark the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 5025283


Is that the French spelling?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you take that ride @cannabineer?
> I would.
> Anyone here that would NOT go?


Ohhhh my!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that the French spelling?


It would have to be pronounced rug raw.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you take that ride @cannabineer?
> I would.
> Anyone here that would NOT go?


Maybe after they get the washroom fixed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

@cannabineer can you loan me the money for the ticket? I’m THIS high.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe after they get the washroom fixed.


Hold it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @cannabineer can you loan me the money for the ticket? I’m THIS high.


Sure, but it is all in Green Stamps


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

i have my reservations in riding in something that looks like a penis....js.....now if it was space x....hell yeah


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

I couldn’t believe Shatner could go up and down those stairs honestly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sure, but it is all in Green Stamps


I think you can get them on eBay!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have my reservations in riding in something that looks like a penis....js.....now if it was space x....hell yeah


It’s a Jewish rocket.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I couldn’t believe Shatner could go up and down those stairs honestly.


He so wanted to be beamed the (!) up


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a Jewish rocket.


Space laser, get on board


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re so sparkly with the silver tree cause they’re usually blue and sliver. I like baseball but we have such a shitty team.
> And then there’s the Lightening, kick ass hockey team. Hockey is a blast to watch in person. Crazy fun people.


My ex's family were hockey fans, and they use to get 4 season passes every season, and there were only 3 that liked to go regular...so I was the standard fill in. I bet they still go. We have a new pro team this year, plus 2 college teams.

They are a rowdy bunch for sure! But the on ice fights are not what they use to be!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a Jewish rocket.


so....

it's just the idea Budman flying in a Penis Projectile in space.........that ok...i'll pass...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so....
> 
> it's just the idea Budman flying in a Penis Projectile in space.........that ok...i'll pass...


Your manhood is safe lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Space laser, get on board


If I knew how I’d make an anime of her, like goober did.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your manhood is safe lol.


For reals, it’s space!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so....
> 
> it's just the idea Budman flying in a Penis Projectile in space.........that ok...i'll pass...


No Bezos bell-end for you?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How did your pot roast turn out? We didn't see follow up pics.


We ate it. Probably the best pot roast I ever had. Wasn’t really focused on taking pics when my gf got home, I had to mash the potatoes, blanch and sautéed carrots, and make the gravy, then plate it and serve her.

I didn’t wanna whip out my phone and be like “hold on babe…” when she was hungry and tired from working all day. So we just enjoyed ourselves instead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For reals, it’s space!


There's a parody porn here in the making. In space no one can hear you scream


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a parody porn here in the making. In space no one can hear you scream


or moan like there never oh my.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> or moan like there never oh my.


ohhh


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No Bezos bell-end for you?


yeah, i have to say......and 28million....just to go up and then down.....Bezos is really screwing people....literally

now put me on Space X..........yeah buddy......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ohhh


my.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> my.


My like thing has gone away.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey there RIU  !

Have’nt hardly touched the tablet in the last few days . I’ve have a bunch of catching up to do . I’ve been slowly going at it and up to 8 seeds.

And it’s 4:20 somewhere


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hey there RIU  !
> 
> Have,not hardly touched the tablet in the last few days . I’ve have a bunch of catching up to do . I’ve been slowly going at it and up to 8 seeds.
> 
> And it’s 4:20 somewhere


How you doin Roll


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin Roll


Not convinced same


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We ate it. Probably the best pot roast I ever had. Wasn’t really focused on taking pics when my gf got home, I had to mash the potatoes, blanch and sautéed carrots, and make the gravy, then plate it and serve her.
> 
> I didn’t wanna whip out my phone and be like “hold on babe…” when she was hungry and tired from working all day. So we just enjoyed ourselves instead


Sorry I was just curious.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hey there RIU  !
> 
> Have,not hardly touched the tablet in the last few days . I’ve have a bunch of catching up to do . I’ve been slowly going at it and up to 8 seeds.
> 
> And it’s 4:20 somewhere


How are you doing?
Congratulations on the seeds.
Have you dabbed since you got sick?
What about the little one?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> my.


suddenly unable to like.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> suddenly unable to like.


You’re regressing


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re regressing


Unapologetically


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

Just dealing with some personal issues along with another 18,000 people in my state kicked to the curb . Company profits over patients. Bunch of  that the average citizen of my state has no clue what has been done .

Been doing my occupational therapy to keep my brain from exploding.


was at 8 seeds until I looked closely to this picture and that made it 9


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Just dealing with some personal issues along with another 18,000 people my state kicked to the curb . Company profits over patients. Bunch of View attachment 5025318 that the average citizen of my state has no clue what has been done .
> 
> Been doing my occupational therapy to keep my brain from exploding.
> View attachment 5025304View attachment 5025315
> ...


I see weed


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I see weed


It’s like finding Waldo  ! It’s there if you look hard enough . Only found one on the other plant .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> It’s like finding Waldo  ! It’s there if you look hard enough . Only found one on the other plant .


sounds like your set for next season...


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like your set for next season...


There may be more. This one branch out produced the whole little plant . My pollination experiment might have worked but it’s very random the same as last year .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> There may be more. This one branch out produced the whole little plant . My pollination experiment might have worked but it’s very random the same as last year .


yeah i have had that happen to me a few time......



just a few.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

oh the mysteries in that container.....oh the mysteries


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i have had that happen to me a few time......
> 
> View attachment 5025344
> 
> just a few.....


Outdoors , but it’s definitely not like a bag of seed you’d get back in the day .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Outdoors , but it’s definitely not like a bag of seed you’d get back in the day .


true

i still have a few i got back in he 90's......wierder thought is they maybe in that container too.... ...oops


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

@Rsawr my buddy in Chicago likes trying different whiskeys and Bourbons . This is one he likes .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Rsawr my buddy in Chicago likes trying different whiskeys and Bourbons . This is one he likes .
> View attachment 5025365 View attachment 5025366


Here check this out  





Scotch Whisky / Bourbon Whiskey thread


So I know there are some other RuI members on here who like to relax with a nice dram of scotch or bourbon. What are you drinking? Whats your next bottle? Currently I have open Glenamorangie Quinta Ruban, Balvennie doublewood 12, Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14, laphoriag 10year Anyone get...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Rsawr my buddy in Chicago likes trying different whiskeys and Bourbons . This is one he likes .
> View attachment 5025365 View attachment 5025366


Their rye rox


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Their rye rox
> [/QUO
> Wait quarter rye sorry oops


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Just dealing with some personal issues along with another 18,000 people in my state kicked to the curb . Company profits over patients. Bunch of View attachment 5025318 that the average citizen of my state has no clue what has been done .
> 
> Been doing my occupational therapy to keep my brain from exploding.
> View attachment 5025304View attachment 5025315
> ...


IF you don't mind how long would that inthe picture? Last lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Rsawr my buddy in Chicago likes trying different whiskeys and Bourbons . This is one he likes .
> View attachment 5025365 View attachment 5025366


I'm gonna keep an eye out!!


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife Are you asking to show you the answer ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @Jeffislovinlife Are you asking to show you the answer ? View attachment 5025390


Just wondering how long it would last and sit here quietlyand judge myself


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> IF you don't mind how long would that inthe picture? Last lol


last me ? Probably six months . Most is giving away .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> last me ? Probably six months . Most is giving away .


Well hell you can not argue with that


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been waiting three years for this day!


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 9, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife Back in the day maybe a month  .


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hold it.


lol

I got a stern response once while telling my ex to put a cork in it.


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> IF you don't mind how long would that inthe picture? Last lol


Dry flower? a week.

Dabs? 2 days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dry flower? a week.
> 
> Dabs? 2 days.


My toy collection is growing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My toy collection is growing


Picture


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Picture




Don't have a picture of my balls yet but I can get you one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5025405


I get a crown?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get a crown?


Yes......but don't let it go to your head.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes......but don't let it go to your head.....


Shut up and gimme my crown!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shut up and gimme my crown!




Sorry @cannabineer stolen


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5025405


There once was a so much better vid. Damn you YouTube.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Finally high! I have terry's chocolate orange munchies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally high! I have terry's chocolate orange munchies.


What's that? It sounds great


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

You have not lived yet!

It's an orange chocolate ball almost as big as my fist.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have not lived yet!
> 
> It's an orange chocolate ball almost as big as my fist.
> 
> View attachment 5025511


just
no
pleaseno


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> just
> no
> pleaseno


Living isn't for everyone.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> just
> no
> pleaseno


I’m with you, those things are terrible! Well, to me. I don’t like fruit flavored chocolate


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m with you, those things are terrible! Well, to me. I don’t like fruit flavored chocolate


Thank you.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living isn't for everyone.


If that’s living, I think I’m ready to go…


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living isn't for everyone.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh um please something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Dead inside!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dead inside!


i like chocolate oranges, and cherry cordials, but only the ones that have the clear goo, the white goo is nasty...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5025435
> 
> Don't have a picture of my balls yet but I can get you one


Is that what they call a hunny collector or something like that lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like chocolate oranges, and cherry cordials, but only the ones that have the clear goo, the white goo is nasty...


I like those cherry ones too, you only see them at christmas. My mom would get raspberry and rice chocolates that were pretty good. I have no idea what the brand was.

My computer has a dirty mind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that what they call a hunny collector or something like that lol


Yeah, it's a dab straw. Heat and dip


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

Someone likes my pot roast! It's actually a heel of Italian bread he's munching on in the picture, but he loved the carrots and gravy


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dead inside!


Now if only I could have turned red


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like those cherry ones too, you only see them at christmas. My mom would get raspberry and rice chocolates that were pretty good. I have no idea what the brand was.
> 
> My computer has a dirty mind.
> 
> View attachment 5025545


Ohhhh muuuuy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Someone likes my pot roast! It's actually a heel of Italian bread he's munching on in the picture, but he loved the carrots and gravyView attachment 5025567


Now that is a case of munchies


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2021)

He he he I know nothing


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

I polished off an ice cream float, and then went back for a butterscotch pudding cup!

I could go for a stack of waffles for a bedtime snack


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

a minute after I took that skunk pic, I was watching and a possum approached. I thought they were going to share, but the chubby skunk wasn't having it kicked butt w/o even having to spray, and chased it off. I went for my camera but it was over quick.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh had a litte episode last night. A baby mouse in the house, in my veg room...he was so cute I felt bad killing him. * No idea how this shit is getting in*, my house is pretty damned tight, but that's what you get living in the country...Them critters are COLD and want IN!!!


You need a pet snake 


manfredo said:


> Do any of you remember that snake skin that I found in my chimney last fall that had me freaking out.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2021)

Last night, dogs had a meltdown over ending Daylight savings time, they just cracked after days of chaos in their lives.
He poked me endlessly with his wet nose a hundred times. I'm not even the one who feeds them in the evening. The mailman has been late too, she can't take a nap till the mailman comes. ( _He's poking me again right now...)_

Both started howling and barking for 5 minutes straight because the didn't have food at 630pm..which was 730 last week.
Usually they get fed between 5-6 , so this was it for them. They both bawled and revolted, told us off, it was heartbreaking funny. 

I've done that Monday morning on the changeover, too.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5025663


The second I said, "No, you can wait another minute, its daylight savings time.", all hell broke loose and I got blamed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

39° Bullshit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

Morning


Fuck today! 

Love,
DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5025708
> 
> Fuck today!
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You need a pet snake


He has volunteers lining up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Found my new winter jacket.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You need a pet snake


Those ARE my pet snakes. lol. Actually, I think I finally figured out how the snakes are getting into the fireplace....I found a large crack yesterday, probably nearly a half inch big, and I'll be caulking it today. And one of my basement windows wasn't shut tight and the screen was out..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes it is! I pulled one out but the other bigger one crawled up in the chimney! SOB!!!! Milk snakes I think.



 I'd start a fire and burn the whole house down.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 39° Bullshit!


48f here...I'll send some your way!! But it;s cloudy!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found my new winter jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5025712


My friend has a door mat that says "GO AWAY"


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi beautiful.

Thermostat just died. I fixed it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

I said to the wife could it be a breaker switch?
She said nooooooo and farted around enough.
I flipped the switch and tada


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I thought of you when I saw this today lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd start a fire and burn the whole house down.


Trust me, the thought entered my mind!! And many people have said the same thing!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those ARE my pet snakes. lol. Actually, I think I finally figured out how the snakes are getting into the fireplace....I found a large crack yesterday, probably nearly a half inch big, and I'll be caulking it today. And one of my basement windows wasn't shut tight and the screen was out..


I know whom to call when my fireplace needs a proper snaking. Though I ought to first check my chimney mower.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My friend has a door mat that says "GO AWAY"


one of those come in / go away mats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I know whom to call when my fireplace needs a proper snaking. Though I ought to first check my chimney mower.


Funkiller


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass I thought of you when I saw this today lol
> View attachment 5025733


skipped the dog park this morning. I'm not ready to scrape ice off my window.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

I don’t remember these being sold back in the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Funkiller


If I had any more funk I’d be iller.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t remember these being sold back in the day.


I wonder how long it would take for complaints to come in if I put this outside my door.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

10am. My mom's house is officially up for sale now.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I know whom to call when my fireplace needs a proper snaking. Though I ought to first check my chimney mower.


my flower room in the basement vents out an old chimney flue...I have the exhaust fan directly in the chimney exhausting up and out, and that fan NEVER shuts off...It IS my chimney mower...just in case, however I'm quite certain no snakes are in that flue....but not positive!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

Ok maybe it's getting better


Now I gotta get some work done and hopefully have some time to mess with this later.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder how long it would take for complaints to come in if I put this outside my door.


I can just imagine someone old (and I’m sixty!) taking a moment from his/her day to read me the riot act.


On reflection, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can just imagine someone old (and I’m sixty!) taking a moment from his/her day to read me the riot act.
> 
> 
> On reflection, sounds like a plan.


I'm in a fighting mood today. Wish i had one.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 10am. My mom's house is officially up for sale now.


Mom sold separately?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok maybe it's getting better
> View attachment 5025740
> 
> Now I gotta get some work done and hopefully have some time to mess with this later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mom sold separately?


I'll throw her in for the right price.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll throw her in for the right price.


(suddenly remembers stories about people behaving very Greekly)

(pays attention elsewhere)


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5025744


It's nice to see it after the crazy morning.......definitely gonna need it lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 10am. My mom's house is officially up for sale now.


My little Ranch house sale is progressing, and my buddy that lives there is starting to panic, and it's all my fault...I'm the big asshole that's forcing him out.

He forgets that I found the house, bought the house with my money, I renovated the house with my time and money, and I let him live there for taxes & insurance, which is about $1,000 a month LESS than rent would be, for the past 40 months, and he's going to put 30k in his pocket at the sale. This is someone who had nothing that I did a huge favor for, and I'm an asshole for "forcing" him to be homeless. Oh, we were supposed to sell spring of 2020 but postponed due to Covid, so he got an extra year and a half in the house.



Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in a fighting mood today. Wish i had one.


Me TOO!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My friend has a door mat that says "GO AWAY"


mine says come in AND go away....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> one of those come in / go away mats.
> 
> View attachment 5025736
> 
> View attachment 5025735


well shit, i didn't see yours till i posted mine...


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2021)

54 degrees outside this morning and it's trying to figure out if it wants to be foggy or not, just a thin layer at the moment.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2021)

Morning all......happy hump day......yes lets get it on

woke up this morning to a nice 55F and a light wind from the south......high today 77F with a cool front hitting tonight......

just made a fresh pot.....warm ups coming up......

ok time to attack these potato and egg...........

funkiller huh........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me TOO!!!


Let's go fuck shit up!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mine says come in AND go away....
> 
> View attachment 5025745
> View attachment 5025746


I only knew about this because you posted it earlier.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder how long it would take for complaints to come in if I put this outside my door.


That’s cool. Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 10am. My mom's house is officially up for sale now.


So is she going to live with Sis permanently?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Let's go fuck shit up!


That's why I got so much done yesterday....Redirected anger! Oh well, it keeps life interesting I suppose. 

And I wonder why my uncle has a gate across his driveway...Smart man! Not even his gf has a key, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My little Ranch house sale is progressing, and my buddy that lives there is starting to panic, and it's all my fault...I'm the big asshole that's forcing him out.
> 
> He forgets that I found the house, bought the house with my money, I renovated the house with my time and money, and I let him live there for taxes & insurance, which is about $1,000 a month LESS than rent would be, for the past 40 months, and he's going to put 30k in his pocket at the sale. This is someone who had nothing that I did a huge favor for, and I'm an asshole for "forcing" him to be homeless. Oh, we were supposed to sell spring of 2020 but postponed due to Covid, so he got an extra year and a half in the house.


 People suck! You don't need someone like that in your life.

I'm feeling weird this morning, I'm gonna miss that house. Lived there my entire childhood. My dad renovated it when I was five so I could have a larger bedroom. It was sweet as a teenager. They were all on the second floor and my room was on the main floor. I could sneak in and out without ever being caught.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So is she going to live with Sis permanently?


Yes she's been there since August. My sister's maternity leave is over in February so mom is going to be her live in nanny.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Funkiller


Just because


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> People suck! You don't need someone like that in your life.
> 
> I'm feeling weird this morning, I'm gonna miss that house. Lived there my entire childhood. My dad renovated it when I was five so I could have a larger bedroom. It was sweet as a teenager. They were all on the second floor and my room was on the main floor. I could sneak in and out without ever being caught.


The old saying "When people show you who they are the first time believe them." It is soooo true!


Laughing Grass said:


> Yes she's been there since August. My sister's maternity leave is over in February so mom is going to be her live in nanny.


That will be good for her!! And your sis! And you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> funkiller huh........


borrowed that from here. 





__





What's your dream car?


Why not? If every car on the road was aware of other cars and knew what maneuvers they were about to make everything would be safer than the current chaos on our highways. It's a safety feature. Most people cannot drive safely in a big city. The car has a choice.......hit what's in front of...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok maybe it's getting better
> View attachment 5025740
> 
> Now I gotta get some work done and hopefully have some time to mess with this later.


I love you


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes she's been there since August. My sister's maternity leave is over in February so mom is going to be her live in nanny.


so how will that work out? Say in 3 yrs how do you think Sis's mental state will be?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The old saying "When people show you who they are the first time believe them." It is soooo true!
> 
> That will be good for her!! And your sis! And you


I wish they didn't live so far away. Before all this bullshit I would visit my parents at least once a week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> borrowed that from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i read that there too......

think from all the years i've known cannibeer he's always been puntastic.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ve lived in 40 different places before here. Been here 11 years. Seems like forever. It’s the end of the rainbow lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> so how will that work out? Say in 3 yrs how do you think Sis's mental state will be?


That's a really good question. She was always mom's favourite and they're getting along well now but who knows. Your family is probably very similar. Once one parent passes one of the kids has to take the other parent in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve lived in 40 different places before here. Been here 11 years. Seems like forever. It’s the end of the rainbow lol


I've only lived in four places. That's a lot! You must have been moving every year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

Uh oh

later


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve lived in 40 different places before here. Been here 11 years. Seems like forever. It’s the end of the rainbow lol


My parents moved us 30 different places in different states by the time I was 18. NOT military. Sucked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My parents moved us 30 different places in different states by the time I was 18. NOT military. Sucked


Sorry that's harsh. Did you have a chance to make any friends before being uprooted again?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a really good question. She was always mom's favourite and they're getting along well now but who knows. Your family is probably very similar. Once one parent passes one of the kids has to take the other parent in.


Kinda yeah. Mom moved here 7 yrs ago; I put up a mobile home for her. My sis lives in HA so I got mom when she got too old to fend for herself, she's 93 now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda yeah. Mom moved here 7 yrs ago; I put up a mobile home for her. My sis lives in HA so I got mom when she got too old to fend for herself, she's 93 now.


How has it been for you? Their place is a small house and she doesn't have any place of her own to get away from it all. She should have moved in with us. We have a spare bedroom and a finished basement that we could have made into an area just for her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trust me, the thought entered my mind!! And many people have said the same thing!!


Well I know I'm not one of thoes people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I know I'm not one of thoes people


I like your dog!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How has it been for you? Their place is a small house and she doesn't have any place of her own to get away from it all. She should have moved in with us. We have a spare bedroom and a finished basement that we could have made into an area just for her.


A pain in the ass, lol. She's half senile, argumentative, lives to talk and only considers me an adult when she needs something or is confused; otherwise I'm a little child and she's the Mom


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your dog!


 I hear everything


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A pain in the ass, lol. She's half senile, argumentative, lives to talk and only considers me an adult when she needs something or is confused; otherwise I'm a little child and she's the Mom


lol so treating you like a kid never gets better? 

It's probably best that she doesn't live with me. She was always critical of me and my brother while my sister could do no wrong... and my sister was a complete fuck up when she was a teenager.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol so treating you like a kid never gets better?
> 
> It's probably best that she doesn't live with me. She was always critical of me and my brother while my sister could do no wrong... and my sister was a complete fuck up when she was a teenager.


It was better for many years, before she got dementia/senility. She's clear as a bell on memories when she was young and when I was a kid; very fuzzy on stuff the last 20-30 yrs. There is a very odd dichotomy; I'm an adult when she has some problem or need; otherwise I'm a small child who must be supervised or else who knows the trouble I'll cause lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a really good question. She was always mom's favourite and they're getting along well now but who knows. Your family is probably very similar. Once one parent passes one of the kids has to take the other parent in.


My sister got "stuck" taking her mother in law in about 5-6 years ago, and she absolutely drives my sister, and the whole family, insane. I think my sisters drinking has increased considerably, and the MIL might outlive her....lol. Plus my sis has a severely autistic adult son at home, and he always will be, so that poor gal deserves to drink!! Plus she works full time.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol so treating you like a kid never gets better?
> 
> It's probably best that she doesn't live with me. She was always critical of me and my brother while my sister could do no wrong... and my sister was a complete fuck up when she was a teenager.


Thats sounds like my family...I have 2 younger sisters, and there's a few years in between each of us. The youngest we nicknamed "the brat"...She was moms obvious favorite, and she truly was a spoiled brat....but her dad, my step dad, died when she was young so that's probably why! 

She's 40 and still is a brat!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It was better for many years, before she got dementia/senility. She's clear as a bell on memories when she was young and when I was a kid; very fuzzy on stuff the last 20-30 yrs. There is a very odd dichotomy; I'm an adult when she has some problem or need; otherwise I'm a small child who must be supervised or else who knows the trouble I'll cause lol


All I can say is hang on to that sense of humor it will help best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats sounds like my family...I have 2 younger sisters, and there's a few years in between each of us. The youngest we nicknamed "the brat"...She was moms obvious favorite, and she truly was a spoiled brat....but her dad, my step dad, died when she was young so that's probably why!
> 
> She's 40 and still is a brat!


I'm the youngest by a lot, I'm supposed to be the favourite by default lol. They both moved away to go to school and only visited my parents a couple times a year... less for my brother. When covid started I was the one who did all their shopping and errands and stood out in the freezing cold visiting them through the glass door. Neither of them came even once, that still pisses me off. 

I was my dad's favourite tho, he told me that all the time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It was better for many years, before she got dementia/senility. She's clear as a bell on memories when she was young and when I was a kid; very fuzzy on stuff the last 20-30 yrs. There is a very odd dichotomy; I'm an adult when she has some problem or need; otherwise I'm a small child who must be supervised or else who knows the trouble I'll cause lol


 She probably sees you as a thirty something kid. Good on you for taking care of her. 



manfredo said:


> My sister got "stuck" taking her mother in law in about 5-6 years ago, and she absolutely drives my sister, and the whole family, insane. I think my sisters drinking has increased considerably, and the MIL might outlive her....lol. Plus my sis has a severely autistic adult son at home, and he always will be, so that poor gal deserves to drink!! Plus she works full time.


That's harsh, she needs an inlaw suite.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She probably sees you as a thirty something kid. Good on you for taking care of her.
> 
> 
> 
> That's harsh, she needs an inlaw suite.


No, she sees(in her dementia phase) me as a 13-14 yr old. Thats when I was a serious monster pain in the ass; Dad was very strict and controlling but he was an airline pilot so he was gone alot, when he was gone I was free, very curious and extremely impulsive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, she sees(in her dementia phase) me as a 13-14 yr old. Thats when I was a serious monster pain in the ass; Dad was very strict and controlling but he was an airline pilot so he was gone alot, when he was gone I was free, very curious and extremely impulsive.


Does she join you for meals and stuff like that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does she join you for meals and stuff like that?


Sometimes, usually by my invite when I make something big. Say maybe once a week. Like I said she lives to talk, and I don't, and when she's going at it we always end up in her hometown and hearing stories of her childhood that I've already heard a zillion times all my life.


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sometimes, usually by my invite when I make something big. Say maybe once a week. Like I said she lives to talk, and I don't, and when she's going at it we always end up in her hometown and hearing stories of her childhood that I've already heard a zillion times all my life.


Sounds like my wife.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda yeah. Mom moved here 7 yrs ago; I put up a mobile home for her. My sis lives in HA so I got mom when she got too old to fend for herself, she's 93 now.


I imagine the jump in her weed quality will come as a bit of a jolt.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5025865


OMG, I just did a coupe of dabs, got the wicked munchies with a craving for a tuna sandwich, and it was like filet mignon!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OMG, I just did a coupe of dabs, got the wicked munchies with a craving for a tuna sandwich, and it was like filet mignon!


Mayonnaise unfolds into a many-layered miracle when the munchies hit hard.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

@DarkWeb is gonna be sleeping good tonight I bet. What do you want to bet, he's setting up the bearing press right now with his new toy, OR welding up a whole new dab press!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mayonnaise unfolds into a many-layered miracle when the munchies hit hard.


Now you have me thinking of Miracle Whip...I can still remember the first time I had a tuna sandwich with it when I was a teenager...I was like oh my God what is this deliciousness. Pretty sure I was stoned then too. It does make a great tuna sandwich, but I'm fresh out!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

I made gluten bread pizza toast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @DarkWeb is gonna be sleeping good tonight I bet. What do you want to bet, he's setting up the bearing press right now with his new toy, OR welding up a whole new dab press!


Yuppers I can see it


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OMG, I just did a coupe of dabs, got the wicked munchies with a craving for a tuna sandwich, and it was like filet mignon!


We have a connection


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We have a connection


I just watched a video on re-claiming rosin from a dab rig. I'll pass. But damn, they are so wasteful. I been using the pen more, but I do enjoy the rig. I also have been working on my technique. I was getting it too hot. Next I need to experiment with different temps and times on the press....and soon I'm gonna make oil again! Better oil this time damn it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ve got to learn how to stop before I get sleepy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just watched a video on re-claiming rosin from a dab rig. I'll pass. But damn, they are so wasteful. I been using the pen more, but I do enjoy the rig. I also have been working on my technique. I was getting it too hot. Next I need to experiment with different temps and times on the press....and soon I'm gonna make oil again! Better oil this time damn it!


I’ll do reclaim if it’s decent. I’ve not used one since Sparkee broke my rig. I use dab straw, less waste.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got to learn how to stop before I get sleepy. View attachment 5025878


That is so cute!



Paul Drake said:


> I’ll do reclaim if it’s decent. I’ve not used one since Sparkee broke my rig. I use dab straw, less waste.


I have never used a dab straw...I need to try one. I imagine they taste better than a Evolve.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is so cute!
> 
> 
> I have never used a dab straw...I need to try one. I imagine they taste better than a Evolve.


I need that tat for Sparkee boy!

So tasty. It’s had for me to smoke weed now. Nastay.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> So tasty. It’s had for me to smoke weed now. Nastay.


Why you what the what say it is not true lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why you what the what say it is not true lol


I just can’t smoke a pipe. Anything else, yeah.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is so cute!
> 
> 
> I have never used a dab straw...I need to try one. I imagine they taste better than a Evolve.











Is Consuming Reclaim from Cannabis Concentrates Safe?


Many enthusiasts of cannabis concentrates want to get the most bang for their buck when dabbing. Because of this, a lot of consumers have started collecting reclaim. But is reclaim from concentrates safe to consume?




potguide.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is Consuming Reclaim from Cannabis Concentrates Safe?
> 
> 
> Many enthusiasts of cannabis concentrates want to get the most bang for their buck when dabbing. Because of this, a lot of consumers have started collecting reclaim. But is reclaim from concentrates safe to consume?
> ...


nice read, thanks Paul


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice read, thanks Paul


You’re welcome Mr. Bud lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I just can’t smoke a pipe. Anything else, yeah.


Ok your Rollitup Homework Task is

smoke a fish.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m making coffee, anyone interested?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ok your Rollitup Homework Task is
> 
> smoke a fish.


In the house or outback?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In the house or outback?


Wherever makes for a better fish!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m making coffee, anyone interested?


i'm in......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wherever makes for a better fish!


Seared grouper cheeks in the skillet.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Seared grouper cheeks in the skillet.


Oh do want


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m making coffee, anyone interested?


O yes please


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @DarkWeb is gonna be sleeping good tonight I bet. What do you want to bet, he's setting up the bearing press right now with his new toy, OR welding up a whole new dab press!


LOL no I'm not yet. I only have a 8 ton bottle jack. I think that should be a good start. That's around 1000 psi at the platen.....and I'm pressing bubble. I'm probably going to make it portable. And then later I'll put a big press in the shop for other stuff and if I want to press lots of flower.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL no I'm not yet. I only have a 8 ton bottle jack. I think that should be a good start. That's around 1000 psi at the platen.....and I'm pressing bubble. I'm probably going to make it portable. And then later I'll put a big press in the shop for other stuff and if I want to press lots of flower.


Okay I've got a question about this smashing stuff what do you do with the stuff that you smash after you get done smashing it


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've got a question about this smashing stuff what do you do with the stuff that you smash after you get done smashing it


Seems like a good building material


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Seems like a good building material


Now I realize it's a hemp product and you can make about anything out of him so not too far off but I was wondering if you could smoke it or is it waste after you smash it


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

@DarkWeb what time is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now I realize it's a hemp product and you can make about anything out of him so not too far off but I was wondering if you could smoke it or is it waste after you smash it


I’m guessing 20% of the goods is still in there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now I realize it's a hemp product and you can make about anything out of him so not too far off but I was wondering if you could smoke it or is it waste after you smash it


I always wondered


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've got a question about this smashing stuff what do you do with the stuff that you smash after you get done smashing it


You can press it again at a higher psi and more heat to get a little more out of it or you can cook it in butter, mct. Or soak it in alcohol and make a tincture. Lots can be done


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I always wondered


If you have a tolerance, just no


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I always wondered


O thank you thank you thank you for that I was thinking I was the only one


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb what time is it?


Oh shit thanks for the heads up. I'm warming up the pax


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb what time is it?


yeeeeeee


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you have a tolerance, just no


I’ve been called quite intolerant before


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve been called quite intolerant before


I always said to my wife......if it didn't work out I don't think anyone else would handle me. And I'm pretty damn picky too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve been called quite intolerant before


Isn't that the politically correct way of saying racism lol (please don t kill me)


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Isn't that the politically correct way of saying racism lol (please don t kill me)


Not in context, you’re good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've got a question about this smashing stuff what do you do with the stuff that you smash after you get done smashing it


Ask them to go home


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've got a question about this smashing stuff what do you do with the stuff that you smash after you get done smashing it


It still has THC in it...Lots actually. I made oil with some, just experimenting. The taste wasn't the best, but it be fine in food I think. I'm saving pucks in a mason jar.

Yep, hard as a brick...Could build with them, lol.


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ok your Rollitup Homework Task is
> 
> smoke a fish.


I can never keep them lit.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can never keep them lit.


“where my mind went even unasked”


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Seared grouper cheeks in the skillet.


I thought that might be code for dabs...Til I googled it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought that might be code for dabs...Til I googled it.


Well I thought it was code too of the variety I did not want to break lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought that might be code for dabs...Til I googled it.


And as far for the other nope nope never nope I showed my oldest son the infamous time for dabs thinking it was funny witch it is by the way and now even more funny that I think I know where it comes from lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 10, 2021)

Not TACO Tues but........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 10, 2021)

Wow...

I ordered some seeds from Oregon, USPS delivery of priority mail. I happened to be at my computer when I heard the mail truck come. So I loaded up the tracker webpage and watched it switch from "Out for Delivery" to "Delivered in Mailbox." 

I ask my wife, "Did you get the mail?" She said, "Yep." I asked, "Ok, seeds?" She says, "Nope."

We panic and start checking the neighbor's mailboxes, they delivered my damned seeds to the neighbor. Thank goodness we found them before they got home and opened my seeds without reading the label first; there was a huge advert sheet with 20 different pictures of fully mature colas as an insert. 

It was addressed right, completely the USPS fault and not the seedbank, but damn of all the packages to deliver incorrectly.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

That hurt my eyes, but wow!! 

Can you smell the cake in the oven?

Not my pic but might as well be, looks identical, I'm hoping.




Yes of course I have chocolate frosting!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That hurt my eyes, but wow!!
> 
> Can you smell the cake in the oven?
> 
> ...


you have no idea how badly I need a big piece of chocolate cake and a glass of milk today


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> you have no idea how badly I need a big piece of chocolate cake and a glass of milk today


Your bedtime snack...Would you like dabs before, after, or both??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Your bedtime snack...Would you like dabs before, after, or both??
> View attachment 5026143


D all of the above....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 10, 2021)

Dinner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That hurt my eyes, but wow!!
> 
> Can you smell the cake in the oven?
> 
> ...


Is there any Thc in that


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2021)

My buddy Zack - composer, violin, and vocals. I love this collaboration with the double bass and drums, cool shit...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That was awesome imho LG

Hi beautiful, good morning everyone.
65 degrees.

Hope everyone has a tolerable Thursday. One more get up for you workers!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2021)

Morning morning morning 







Happy Happy Happy Joy Joy Joy


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2021)

just a little love in your heart


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Throwback Thursday


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Cough, cough, I'm taking a sick day today...
Not much open on Veteran's day, think I'll medicate and use up some accrued sick leave before they take it at the end of the year.
They took my accumulated leave for the last time.

Stupid policy, encourages people to work sick and save it, then play hooky at the end of the year. Rewards bad behavior, like this.
I told them that, then pointed out the wave of Friday illness during holidays.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

HA HAHAHA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That was awesome imho LG
> 
> Hi beautiful, good morning everyone.
> 65 degrees.
> ...


You spelled suckers wrong 

Love those drumline bands! Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

Morning






Work, work, work and chill 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a holiday.

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started dabbing at 6 am looking at new straws.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should be a holiday.
> 
> Good morning.


You mean like Veterans Day? You don’t have this in Canada?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You mean like Veterans Day? You don’t have this in Canada?


Today is Remembrance Day here.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Started dabbing at 6 am looking at new straws.
> View attachment 5026341View attachment 5026342


Those are cool. I have the oil oven for my pax coming tomorrow. That should be fun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Morning, how is the house hunt going?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Damn, now I want a dab straw and dab press...another hobby.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Started dabbing at 6 am looking at new straws.
> View attachment 5026341View attachment 5026342


How does that work?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does that work?


Torch the tip until it’s red hot, give it about a five second and then touch the concentrate.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, how is the house hunt going?


Just digitally browsing right now. Lots of cute places.

How are you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Torch the tip until it’s red hot, give it about a five second and then touch the concentrate.View attachment 5026357


Probably a lot less waste than a dab rig.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does that work?


Quick easy and tasty. Heat and dip


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is Remembrance Day here.
> 
> View attachment 5026351


I love that poem and of course have to buy a poppy if you see them anymore.

It’s my grandpa’s day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Just digitally browsing right now. Lots of cute places.
> 
> How are you?


Having a better day so far. When do you plan on listing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Quick easy and tasty. Heat and dip


Makes sense, I wondered why dabs always came in a glass container. 


Paul Drake said:


> I love that poem and of course have to buy a poppy if you see them anymore.
> 
> It’s my grandpa’s day


Here plastic poppies are sold in pretty much every convenience store. Proceeds go to the Royal Canadian Legion. It's the 100th anniversary of the remembrance poppy. 





__





404 Page






legion.ca


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having a better day so far. When do you plan on listing?


Was yesterday lame? Sorry. 

I'm going as fast as I can, lol. Gonna drive around and look at places with an agent next week, or the week after.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Damn, now I want a dab straw and dab press...another hobby.


Yup, I'm looking at dab presses now too.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

Objects used for dabbing look like bits of crazy wizard stuff to me


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is there any Thc in that


No, just lots of sugar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Was yesterday lame? Sorry.
> 
> I'm going as fast as I can, lol. Gonna drive around and look at places with an agent next week, or the week after.


2021 really lol. 

I've never been involved in buying a house. That part sounds like fun. Is your current place your first house?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No, just lots of sugar


Same/same


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2021 really lol.
> 
> I've never been involved in buying a house. That part sounds like fun. Is your current place your first house?


Yeah, it's my childhood home  GET ME OUTTTTT!!!! I never bought it, I just inherited it when mom died, so neither have I. You should help me choose, lol. Everything looks great, when you are coming from a dumpster, hehehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it's my childhood home  GET ME OUTTTTT!!!! I never bought it, I just inherited it when mom died, so neither have I. You should help me choose, lol. Everything looks great, when you are coming from a dumpster, hehehe


Hell yea I'll help!

That's pretty sweet starting your life out with property.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it's my childhood home  GET ME OUTTTTT!!!! I never bought it, I just inherited it when mom died, so neither have I. You should help me choose, lol. Everything looks great, when you are coming from a dumpster, hehehe


Get a home inspection a good one. Make your purchase contingent upon it passing that and appraising for what it's sold for. Also get a home warranty. Don't believe anything a realtor tells you. Make sure anything important is down in writing. Good luck, I hate purchasing homes. @manfredo is the expert here. I bet he has some great advice.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Get a home inspection a good one. Make your purchase contingent upon it passing that and appraising for what it's sold for. Also get a home warranty. Don't believe anything a realtor tells you. Make sure anything important is down in writing. Good luck, I hate purchasing homes. @manfredo is the expert here. I bet he has some great advice.


Thanks. I'll be alright. It's not too bad, just lots of stuffy annoying people that have custom pens.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks. I'll be alright. It's not too bad, just lots of stuffy annoying people that have custom pens.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5026373


If the realtor stabs me they lose out on legal fees, even if they get the house. 2021 is not a stab and grab market.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Objects used for dabbing look like bits of crazy wizard stuff to me


I had to take a 4 hour course just to learn the terminology!! Now I need the advanced course....



curious2garden said:


> Get a home inspection a good one. Make your purchase contingent upon it passing that and appraising for what it's sold for. Also get a home warranty. Don't believe anything a realtor tells you. Make sure anything important is down in writing. Good luck, I hate purchasing homes. @manfredo is the expert here. I bet he has some great advice.


Good advice! Yes unfortunately about 80% of Realtors are out for one thing...a quick and easy sale. The other 20% will work for you and protect your interests, so you really do need to be careful. 

What often amazed me where the pe0ple that would drive all over town shopping for the best deal on a new pair of shoes, but they would want to buy the first house they look at.

Look at dozens of houses before you decide...Make the agent earn that commission!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had to take a 4 hour course just to learn the terminology!! Now I need the advanced course....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you use a buyer's agent? The sale that went the best for us was the one we found a terrific buyers agent (different from our sales agent for the house we were selling).


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, I'm looking at dab presses now too.


I'll check those out after work. I like the idea of the porta-power.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had to take a 4 hour course just to learn the terminology!! Now I need the advanced course....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate realtors. I’ve walked away from the table at closing before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Would you use a buyer's agent? The sale that went the best for us was the one we found a terrific buyers agent (different from our sales agent for the house we were selling).


If you used the same agent to buy and sell couldn't you negotiate a better commission on the sale?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Would you use a buyer's agent? The sale that went the best for us was the one we found a terrific buyers agent (different from our sales agent for the house we were selling).


I am using one, as I have nobody else to go with me. I am too new at all of this, and I would forget to ask obvious important questions. They're gonna drive me around everywhere. Sitting with me in a car for several hours while trying to stop me from saying stupid stuff deserves at least a full years salary.



Laughing Grass said:


> If you used the same agent to buy and sell couldn't you negotiate a better commission on the sale?


If you trust them, probably. if they are screwing you, they are doing it twice though, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Would you use a buyer's agent? The sale that went the best for us was the one we found a terrific buyers agent (different from our sales agent for the house we were selling).


My buyers agent wanted me to disclose how much I was approved for........yeah that would help me get it for as low a price as possible


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you used the same agent to buy and sell couldn't you negotiate a better commission on the sale?


You can always negotiate the commission on the sale. Essentially you need an informed representative for you on a purchase. Since the seller is paying the commission they are paid via commission split here in CA.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My buyers agent wanted me to disclose how much I was approved for........yeah that would help me get it for as low a price as possible


I would not use one agent.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you used the same agent to buy and sell couldn't you negotiate a better commission on the sale?


The other nice thing about using the same agent, if you can find a great one, is they will work harder for you because they have 2 commissions on the hook, and they want everything to go as smooth as possible. Plus you only have to pay commission on the selling end.

And what's that saying about too many cooks in the kitchen??


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My buyers agent wanted me to disclose how much I was approved for........yeah that would help me get it for as low a price as possible


Ours knew the price range we were looking at. The financials were between our lender and us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I would not use one agent.


We had a buyer and they had a seller's agent. How would you have anymore?

I had a different one the next time and it didn't go the same way. I like the new one.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I would not use one agent.


I always representing people on both sides...selling and buying, but I was a great agent, as non pushy as they come. In fact I'd usually be the one talking my clients out of a house telling them, we can do better. 

Almost always my clients called me back when it was time to sell or buy again...Repeat business is the best. I always worked like I didn't need the money and didn't care what price range they bought in, so long as they were comfortable with it. And if inspections showed it was a crappy house, I'd get them out of the deal and find a better one...Instead of lying and pushing the client to buy it anyways. But that rarely happened as I have a good construction background and have been through hundreds and hundreds of home inspections in person. I attended every single one for every property I ever sold, and learned something every time. Not many agents will do that even.

About all I do now are handle a few older investors who have bought dozens of houses through me for the past 20-30 years, and I help them buy and sell their investments....and maybe dabble a little myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We had a buyer and they had a seller's agent. How would you have anymore?
> 
> I had a different one the next time and it didn't go the same way. I like the new one.


Yeah, it's like so many things you have to find a good one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Okay buying sounds like less fun now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I always representing people on both sides...selling and buying, but I was a great agent, as non pushy as they come. In fact I'd usually be the one talking my clients out of a house telling them, we can do better.
> 
> Almost always my clients called me back when it was time to sell or buy again...Repeat business is the best. I always worked like I didn't need the money and didn't care what price range they bought in, so long as they were comfortable with it. And if inspections showed it was a crappy house, I'd get them out of the deal and find a better one...Instead of lying and pushing the client to buy it anyways. But that rarely happened as I have a good construction background and have been through hundreds and hundreds of home inspections in person. I attended every single one for every property I ever sold, and learned something every time. Not many agents will do that even.
> 
> About all I do now are handle a few older investors who have bought dozens of houses through me for the past 20-30 years, and I help them buy and sell their investments....and maybe dabble a little myself.


You are rare as hen's teeth. Finding someone like you is a lifetime relationship.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay buying sounds like less fun now.


It's not a lot of fun because you literally have to live with your mistakes. Each home purchase has been a learning experience.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

I had a house for sale by owner.
One afternoon a realtor stopped and said she had a couple in the car and could she bring them in and show them the house.

At the signing she charged them and me. How do you get me the highest price and the lowest for them at the same time? You can’t.

That’s when I got up and walked out as she wouldn’t budge.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had a house for sale by owner.
> One afternoon a realtor stopped and said she had a couple in the car and could she bring them in and show them the house.
> 
> At the signing she charged them and me. How do you get me the highest price and the lowest for them at the same time? You can’t.
> ...


You did the right thing!! That's bullshit, and that's one thing I won't do, is represent both sides....Like you said you can't. Although I have done it a few times, but with full disclosure to the buyer that I am representing the seller, so when they make their offer, do NOT tell me what your highest offer really is, or I'm going to tell my client the seller...Because that's who I work for. And I still disclose to that buyer any issues I know of with the house, like a wet basement, and guide them reasonably well...Like making sure they get a good inspection, etc. There are some real sham inspectors out there too!!

Yep, great agents make up a small percentage of most multiple listing services...and the funny thing is, the great agents all know who is good and who sucks, and use it to their advantage!! It's a huge, huge game...it really is!! And it can be fun, exciting and even profitable. You just have to really use your head and take your time and buy the right place.

The old saying, location, location, location, still holds true!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You did the right thing!! That's bullshit, and that's one thing I won't do, is represent both sides....Like you said you can't. Although I have done it a few times, but with full disclosure to the buyer that I am representing the seller, so when they make their offer, do NOT tell me what your highest offer really is, or I'm going to tell my client the seller...Because that's who I work for. And I still disclose to that buyer any issues I know of with the house, like a wet basement, and guide them reasonably well...Like making sure they get a good inspection, etc. There are some real sham inspectors out there too!!
> 
> Yep, great agents make up a small percentage of most multiple listing services...and the funny thing is, the great agents all know who is good and who sucks, and use it to their advantage!! It's a huge, huge game...it really is!! And it can be fun, exciting and even profitable. You just have to really use your head and take your time and buy the right place.
> 
> The old saying, location, location, location, still holds true!!


Both of my parents were bankers and the my mother became an appraiser for about twenty years until she retired.
Lots of games out there being played. Just remember you can always say NO.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Well I hopefully just ended my search for insulated living room curtains, I hope. The cold is hitting me hard this year after dropping pounds, and fuel prices are UP, so I'm trying some heavy curtains. They are insulated windows but still radiate cold...I've seen ice on the inside glass in extreme weather.

I actually ordered 2 different kinds, thank you Amazon Prime, and will return one of both if they suck.

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious high this morning!! From 1 dab  I did 2 last night and thought I was dying for a while, then remembered, oh yeah, must be the new dabs. Then the chocolate cake appeared. Then I thought I was dying again

I need to go shopping, to 4 different stores


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I hopefully just ended my search for insulated living room curtains, I hope. The cold is hitting me hard this year after dropping pounds, and fuel prices are UP, so I'm trying some heavy curtains. They are insulated windows but still radiate cold...I've seen ice on the inside glass in extreme weather.
> 
> I actually ordered 2 different kinds, thank you Amazon Prime, and will return one of both if they suck.
> 
> ...


Have you ever used the plastic on the inside of your windows? Perfect and you put it on with a hair dryer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Where’s @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2021)

Morning everyone.....already dealt with 3 customers, 1 cord of wood for the family this morning.......just gearing up for the winter...

woke up this morning to a cool 51F.........nice little breaze from the north.....high today 75F and sunny.....

made a fresh pot of coffee....so if ya need a warm up .....

now after all that.....time to munch......potato and egg.....yes please......


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @Jeffislovinlife


Coffee froze? 

I hope he and his wife are ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Smoked to the gills, shoes laced, I'm outta here!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you ever used the plastic on the inside of your windows? Perfect and you put it on with a hair dryer.


Oh man...My first "house" was an old 10' x 50' mobile home and it had the crappiest crank out windows, and half of the cranks were broken. Come fall I'd screw them all shut and use those shrink plastic kits on every single window, and they helped soooo much.

I was amazed that old trailer only had 2 x 2 studs, not 2 x 4 like conventional framing, 1" of insulation, tin on the outside and wood paneling on the inside. The wood paneling probably had the highest R value of anything. Pretty sure someone still lives in that old POS too  It was pretty much like camping year round, but I loved it as a kid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you ever used the plastic on the inside of your windows? Perfect and you put it on with a hair dryer.


Did that in my apartment, worked great.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Had to go to home depot and had the radio playing. Everything went silent at 11:11 then taps started playing a minute later.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh man...My first "house" was an old 10' x 50' mobile home and it had the crappiest crank out windows, and half of the cranks were broken. Come fall I'd screw them all shut and use those shrink plastic kits on every single window, and they helped soooo much.
> 
> I was amazed that old trailer only had 2 x 2 studs, not 2 x 4 like conventional framing, 1" of insulation, tin on the outside and wood paneling on the inside. The wood paneling probably had the highest R value of anything. Pretty sure someone still lives in that old POS too  It was pretty much like camping year round, but I loved it as a kid.


My houses up north we’re always older, and had the beautiful wood trim. Stuck that shit in there and you could watch them swell up with the wind.
Cat grabbed one once and popped it, we all thought we’d been shot!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Bieber Balls who's in? 








Tim Hortons teams up with Justin Bieber to launch Timbit flavours called 'Timbiebs'


Tim Hortons has teamed up with pop superstar Justin Bieber to launch three new Timbit flavours -- called Timbiebs -- along with co-branded merchandise.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bieber Balls who's in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2021)

well i thought i was gonna have an easy day at work.....owe well.....darn freigh trucks....well better get this crap on the shelves.....


if y need me....bbl


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well i thought i was gonna have an easy day at work.....owe well.....darn freigh trucks....well better get this crap on the shelves.....
> 
> View attachment 5026454
> if y need me....bbl


Keep fighting the good fight, brother. We’ll be here waiting with a beer when ya get off


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

I need a nap


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5026455
> I need a nap


Me too... 

When I looked in the mirror this morning, I freaking scared myself....Masks and hats are good things these days, for me!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

looky what I just ordered....$10 on Prime.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Bob's Bitchen's Beans is highlighted on DC seeds Instagram page, pretty cool!


*dcseedexchange*

Meltdown F1 (Chernobyl x Honeybee) by Bob Bitchen’s Beans is a heady cultivar made up of the Sativa dominant TGA Subcool’s Chernobyl Slymer Cut crossed to RIU Moderator Genuity’s Honeybee (Plushberry x Purple Kush/Grape Stomper OG). Lime green and purple phenotypes to be found!

Expect Lime Slurpee terp’s, insane resin, with +10 bag appeal!
#Meltdown F1 (#Chernobyl x #Honeybee) #bobbitchen #BobBitchensBeans


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Bob's Bitchen's Beans is highlighted on DC seeds Instagram page, pretty cool!
> 
> 
> *dcseedexchange*
> ...


@BobBitchen very cool


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @BobBitchen very cool View attachment 5026570



Thank you


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Got a letter from my lawyer. Sept 6 or 7 is trial week. Me vs The University of Florida Board of Trustees (gatorbots) fuckers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Bob's Bitchen's Beans is highlighted on DC seeds Instagram page, pretty cool!
> 
> 
> *dcseedexchange*
> ...


Mine come down in a week and a half. Cannot wait to try it, they look so good!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Grocery shopping done, check! I just continue to be floored by prices like everyone I guess. I was excited to see eggnog...$7 a quart  

I have returns to do at Lowes and Home Depot, but we'll see. I'd rather dab!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> looky what I just ordered....$10 on Prime.
> 
> View attachment 5026495


What are they called? I didn't see any on amazon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

Get ready @DarkWeb specifically and everyone else in general…
Dabbing here


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are they called? I didn't see any on amazon.


honey straw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> honey straw


I finally found it searching nectar collector.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5026597


He's alive!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get ready @DarkWeb specifically and everyone else in general…
> Dabbing here


There was supposed to be an earth-shattering Yeeeeee


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

I hurried to my dab rig at 4;19, and now I'm





4:44 and it's getting dark.

I see 444 sooo often...all the time, so I looked up what it means/\.

*First things first: what does the angel number 444 mean?*
The *most common 444 meaning is that you are being guided by guardian angels*.


As we will see below, there are many interpretations.

But *what they all seem to agree on is that the number 444 can be a powerful message *— for some people, even a sign from heaven — to let you know that there are angels around you, watching over you, guiding your path, and protecting your thoughts.









444 Meaning: What Does This Crucial Angel Number Really Mean?


The 444 angel number meaning: why are more and more people seeing this powerful number? It's telling you to make changes.




www.psychnewsdaily.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hurried to my dab rig at 4;19, and now I'm
> 
> View attachment 5026606
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get ready @DarkWeb specifically and everyone else in general…
> Dabbing here


Don't worry......I was there


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't worry......I was there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's alive!


First time my temperature is under a 100 in 4 days feel like shit but it does live


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First time my temperature is under a 100 in 4 days feel like shit but it does live


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> There was supposed to be an earth-shattering Yeeeeee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5026626


And to be clear that bird is for Bugs Bunny


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2021)

Finally....done.....all up.....now tomorrow i gotta fill the orders and make some calls........

and yes i want that beer, gotta wait though  dangit


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to be clear that bird is for Bugs Bunny


Oh thank you. I was worried.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to be clear that bird is for Bugs Bunny


in here Bugs is called


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> in here Bugs is called
> View attachment 5026628


“What’s up Dank”


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> “What’s up Dank”


what's going on.....nice to see ya out of the Poly area...and welcome


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what's going on.....nice to see ya out of the Poly area...and welcome


Lol I like to elbow wrestle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> in here Bugs is called
> View attachment 5026628


O O my bad lol I'll try and remember that but until he takes that wrong turn in Albuquerque and ends up giving me some of the best buds a bunny can produce well


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Lol I like to elbow wrestle


and i thought it was thumb wrestling all along.......sheesh....


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine come down in a week and a half. Cannot wait to try it, they look so good!


Got these ordered at DCSE, I'll try not to do anything goofy to them, but I lost a shoe last week while smoking a joint. 
Slipping these in my Christmas present's, blame the dogs for buying them.

All the thinking and hard work has been done and packaged. Just add about a pound of calmag.


ProductQuantityPriceChernobyl S1 (Slymer cut) 10 Feminized Seeds, with a side order of 4 Fireballs F2 freebies1$72.00


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First time my temperature is under a 100 in 4 days feel like shit but it does live


are you on a antibiotic?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> are you on a antibiotic?


those don’t do for a virus.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 11, 2021)

Since I take naps often I get to wake and bake often as well. Today I am enjoying Malawi from Ace seeds it’s killer for sure


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> Since I take naps often I get to wake and bake often as well. Today I am enjoying Malawi from Ace seeds it’s killer for sure View attachment 5026655


Welcome, some of us are professional nappers too.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Welcome, some of us are professional nappers too.


There is even a chevalier amongst us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh my garlic! I'm gonna smell like it for days lol Mmmmm #RealItalianFood


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> are you on a antibiotic?


 horse pills check


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> those don’t do for a virus.


But they will work on a middle ear infection


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But they will work on a middle ear infection


Above my pay grade sorry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Above my pay grade sorry


It's above mine too information from the one I paid money to


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Got these ordered at DCSE, I'll try not to do anything goofy to them, but I lost a shoe last week while smoking a joint.
> Slipping these in my Christmas present's, blame the dogs for buying them.
> 
> All the thinking and hard work has been done and packaged. Just add about a pound of calmag.
> ...


Are those Breeder Boutique Fireballs?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's above mine too information from the once I get paid that


In the meantime ask a pro.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are those Breeder Boutique Fireballs?


Bob would know. Looks like a headrush strain. 
Freebies choice is four-pack of Fireballs F2 (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff) or Honeybee F2 (Plushberry x (Purple Kush x GSOG) regular


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> In the meantime ask a pro.


 @curious2garden the final word is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

Well I feel special


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I feel special View attachment 5026729


winner winner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> winner winner


I mean guy feed Eddie is cool and all but I'd rather hang out with Bob and his bitching beans just saying I probably end up arguing with guy over some food related thing


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean guy feed Eddie is cool and all but I'd rather hang out with Bob and his bitching beans just saying I probably end up arguing with guy over some food related thing


Bob’s tastes about sushi are beyond any reproach. That bad fish knows all the good fish.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 11, 2021)

It’s really 9:30 pm est right?


Ciao


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s really 9:30 pm est right?
> 
> View attachment 5026791
> Ciao


I seem to be having more trouble adapting this year. I'm having trouble sleeping in. 

Made a bowl of egg salad for lunches/snacks, and then made cheeseburger sliders for dinner. The rains and cold roll in tonight. The S word some places I heard...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2021)

Cold wet rain here. Had a damp socks day at work... 
But it is weed and beer o'clock. And Pizza. Gonna pass out from carbs! WOOOO


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s really 9:30 pm est right?
> 
> View attachment 5026791
> Ciao


My veg tent is still on Daylight time, I was so confused and jealous when I just went down to check.
I'm going to bed...I've got a cookie


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2021)

Good Morning! New meds, cant sleep so just Baked.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm going to bed...I've got a cookie


Good cookie, I just blinked a minute ago, and now it's morning, like magic!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2021)

My first job today just cancelled, he got back from Florida, thinks he has Delta Covid.
Or he's using up sick leave before the end of the year, like I did yesterday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are those Breeder Boutique Fireballs?


Fireballs was a chuck by Genuity. He gifted the F1's to Breeders boutique,
They were originally given out as freebies.

Edit: it's been my personal favorite smoke for the last 7-8 yrs, and I've used it in a few of my chucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Good Morning! New meds, cant sleep so just Baked.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2021)

Tell em Elvis !!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Tell em Elvis !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to even think about Christmas before Thanksgiving! Good morning, up to anything good today?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2021)

No mama nothing good but mild to moderate devilish intentions abound


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But they will work on a middle ear infection


Yes, my daughter had an inner-ear infection this week and was home from school. The doc prescribed Amoxicillin and she was clear in three days and is going back to school today.

YMMV, and it too is above my pay-grade, but parenting has its benefits at times.


7 Mountain Berry fem seeds by Dominion Seeds from SeedsHereNow, despite the USPS trying to give them to my neighbor, and my new WileyX work glasses for while I'm working in the greenhouses so I don't get Typhlodromips Swirskii and Neoseiulus Californicus mites in my eyes.

Good start to the weekend except for this damned cold my kid brought home last week and gave to me. Hopefully I don't snot so much I get an ear infection too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Morning






Rain......snow......rain......what will it be? 45° so anything can happen.

How's it going on this cold, wet, rainy friday?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yes, my daughter had an inner-ear infection this week and was home from school. The doc prescribed Amoxicillin and she was clear in three days and is going back to school today.
> 
> YMMV, and it too is above my pay-grade, but parenting has its benefits at times.
> 
> ...


You're eustachian tubes are longer than hers you'll likely be fine  Don't forget to take a good antihistamine if you get all stuffed up. Keeping things draining helps reduce the chance of infection. Very nice haul you got there.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning back at you. I spent the night researching press bags and now I want a pollen tumbler


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning back at you. I spent the night researching press bags and now I want a pollen tumbler


I know me too! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know me too! LOL


Have you seen the pollen tumblers??


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning back at you. I spent the night researching press bags and now I want a pollen tumbler


Personally I never got beyond doing a standard BHO blast to get my oil. I typically do mason jar with up to a qp ground into a powder and then soak it for about 30-45 minutes (however many Rocket League games until I get pissed at the game) and then filter it through three coffee filters to keep the plant material out. 

I'm thinking of switching to an alcohol wash instead of butane, but it take longer to purge at room temperature than butane and is more expensive, so I should probably get a reclaim chamber for my pump before trying it so I don't have to buy $100 bottles of extraction alcohol every time I want to make oil.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you seen the pollen tumblers??


@tyler.durden I think has one.

They aren't cheap. And look very simple to make


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Personally I never got beyond doing a standard BHO blast to get my oil. I typically do mason jar with up to a qp ground into a powder and then soak it for about 30-45 minutes (however many Rocket League games until I get pissed at the game) and then filter it through three coffee filters to keep the plant material out.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an alcohol wash instead of butane, but it take longer to purge at room temperature than butane and is more expensive, so I should probably get a reclaim chamber for my pump before trying it so I don't have to buy $100 bottles of extraction alcohol every time I want to make oil.


You should talk to Cannabineer. I've only smoked his extracts. He knows a lot about that and they are good. This will be my first venture into creating my own extract. But it seems simple enough even I should be able to do this without getting too distracted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You should talk to Cannabineer. I've only smoked his extracts. He knows a lot about that and they are good. This will be my first venture into creating my own extract. But it seems simple enough even I should be able to do this without getting too distracted.



I started extracting in 2013. I went through several processes before I settled on the Mason-Jar method. Don't really like using 'tane but it's cheap, relatively easy to purge and I already owned everything I needed except a vacuum pump. Now that I have a regular steady paycheck, I can get more hardware and change things up bit. For some reason pressing and sieving never really appealed to me, it seems like there will always be some degree of loss in those two methods, while with chemicals I feel I'm getting nearly all the oils. 

Absolutely not a chemist and I could be wrong about the yield, but I wouldn't even know how to begin to do a side by side to get an honest experimental answer, because no matter what the plant material from the chemical wash would be different from the mechanical removal adding a variable I have no idea how to "pre count" the oils in the material before removal. So I've stuck with my hunch that chemicals will successfully remove more than heat or friction.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> looky what I just ordered....$10 on Prime.
> 
> View attachment 5026495


You're a bad influence on me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

I think I slept 12 real hours. Other than dabbing, it’s my favorite thing to do


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a bad influence on me.
> 
> View attachment 5027087


Ok after laughing at you I immediately headed over to Amazon to search on that


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a bad influence on me.
> 
> View attachment 5027087


I love orange! Thanks lol and good morning glory.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok after laughing at you I immediately headed over to Amazon to search on that


I described dabbing and dab straws to you several years ago lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love orange! Thanks lol and good morning glory.


Good morning Paul. How is the detective agency business coming along?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok after laughing at you I immediately headed over to Amazon to search on that


Why the eye roll?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love orange! Thanks lol and good morning glory.


Me too! Always wanted an orange and black bike. 

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Paul. How is the detective agency business coming along?


It’s booming. Always curious, you know me 
I love you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why the eye roll?


So I laugh at you then rush off to engage in the same behavior. That is definitely worthy of an eye roll at me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I laugh at you then rush off to engage in the same behavior. That is definitely worthy of an eye roll at me!


I thought it was a disapproving eye roll lol. 

Did you buy one?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

I had an orange swirled pipe those colors, dropped it on the tile floor and it’s the last one I’ve used.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had an orange swirled pipe those colors, dropped it on the tile floor and it’s the last one I’ve used.


I'm betting I break this before the weekend is done.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm betting I break this before the weekend is done.


Not if you don’t hold and drop on the tile floor.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was a disapproving eye roll lol.
> 
> Did you buy one?


Not yet, but now I’m going to need one


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm betting I break this before the weekend is done.


Buy a couple


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Good morning, dabby people, how goes?


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you seen the pollen tumblers??











Pollen extractor-dry sifting machine-pollinator-pollenextractor | eBay


PollenExtractor Pollinator Machine. That’s why we have developed a simple Pollen Extractor Machine Kit – a quick, highly economical and very powerful device that allows you to separate • the pollen to cross breed different flower varieties.



www.ebay.com




Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, dabby people, how goes?





raratt said:


> Pollen extractor-dry sifting machine-pollinator-pollenextractor | eBay
> 
> 
> PollenExtractor Pollinator Machine. That’s why we have developed a simple Pollen Extractor Machine Kit – a quick, highly economical and very powerful device that allows you to separate • the pollen to cross breed different flower varieties.
> ...


Morning sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pollen extractor-dry sifting machine-pollinator-pollenextractor | eBay
> 
> 
> PollenExtractor Pollinator Machine. That’s why we have developed a simple Pollen Extractor Machine Kit – a quick, highly economical and very powerful device that allows you to separate • the pollen to cross breed different flower varieties.
> ...


It ships from France


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, dabby people, how goes?


Good morning, too soon to tell out here.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning sunshine


No sunshine yet, got up too early again. Should be sleeping.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It ships from France


I’ll go get it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Buy a couple


I thought about it. They're not as cheap as they are in the dot com store. Also have to buy some shatter today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not if you don’t hold and drop on the tile floor.


challenge accepted!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought about it. They're not as cheap as they are in the dot com store. Also have to buy some shatter today.


Mine is silicone and titanium. I learned for a minute.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine is silicone and titanium. I learned for a minute.


I worry about silicone. Especially silicone with heat. The silicone jars I stored extract in turned to mush. So that interaction between silicone and extract concerned me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> challenge accepted!


Really sucked, I was in another state for work and that’s all I brought. Crash on the bathroom tile floor.
Never again, I stopped and bought papers on the way in to work. Couldn’t wait to get back to my hotel!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I worry about silicone. Especially silicone with heat. The silicone jars I stored extract in turned to mush. So that interaction between silicone and extract concerned me.


It doesn’t get hot. The silicone that is, and I dab out of glass.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It doesn’t get hot. The silicone that is, and I dab out of glass.


Neither did the silicone I stored extract in. For now, out of an abundance of caution, I'm staying away. But that's me, ymmv.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It doesn’t get hot. The silicone that is, and I dab out of glass.


Yeah, it looks like only the metal heats up. How long have you had the silicone one? Does it stand the test of time?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, it looks like only the metal heats up. How long have you had the silicone one? Does it stand the test of time?


A couple of years. No poor performance and your hand doesn’t get hot! Major benefit.
This isn’t anything for storage of unknown extracts. Just for sucking


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Neither did the silicone I stored extract in. For now, out of an abundance of caution, I'm staying away. But that's me, ymmv.


What’s ymmv?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s ymmv?


Your mileage may vary


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

uh. Fuck you daylight savings, fuck you


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> uh. Fuck you daylight savings, fuck you


Agree


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Agree


I need to grow some more weed. I’m disappointed in myself.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I need to grow some more weed. I’m disappointed in myself.


Do it


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

You guys that buy these dab straws online, there’s no head shops around?
Just asking because they are everywhere here and you can check them out first.

I don’t remember where my wife went, I’m sober.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do it


Yeah, life just been so crazy for the past few years. I’ll get back on the horse. I did a little outdoor this year, but that will only last so long.

I gotta hit up @BobBitchen soon…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You guys that buy these dab straws online, there’s no head shops around?
> Just asking because they are everywhere here and you can check them out first.
> 
> I don’t remember where my wife went, I’m sober.


The one near me is seedy and stinks of vaporizer smoke.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> uh. Fuck you daylight savings, fuck you


i'm with you, fucking daylights saving has messed me up too.......freaking time move.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The one near me is seedy and stinks of vaporizer smoke.
> 
> View attachment 5027166


Mi manchi come il sale


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Morning everyone.....TGIFF......welp it's been a busy morning so far.....which is good overall...just way to early.....

woke up this morning to a cool 47F and a light breeze ......high today 77F...which makes for a nice day.......

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up....there ya go....

ok time to munch bacon and egg today.....then i gotta pay 941....(tha bastards sucking the life outa me, and not in a good way).....then finish these orders and get people to come in and pick them up......overall should be a good day....time to make some dinero.....

moonshine was good last night....yum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Mi manchi come il sale


lol yup still sounds sexy.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The one near me is seedy and stinks of vaporizer smoke.
> 
> View attachment 5027166


Looks fairly standard. Lol, I can only imagine what you would think of Venice Beach…haha


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Looks fairly standard. Lol, I can only imagine what you would think of Venice Beach…haha


Beat me to it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Looks fairly standard. Lol, I can only imagine what you would think of Venice Beach…haha


really it's the vaporizer smoke and incense. They let people sample flavours... I'm pretty sure there's a bylaw against smoking them indoors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....TGIFF......welp it's been a busy morning so far.....which is good overall...just way to early.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a cool 47F and a light breeze ......high today 77F...which makes for a nice day.......
> 
> ...


Snowflakes in the forecast


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snowflakes in the forecast
> 
> View attachment 5027185


I think it snowed here for a few minutes back in 1987?


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think it snowed here for a few minutes back in 1987?


I think that was the year it did here also. Got about 8" in Yuba City, everyone was wrecking. It was right before Christmas. It had been foggy and cold for over a month so the cold air was already in place. It didn't last long though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think it snowed here for a few minutes back in 1987?


Yeah it was '87, it snowed here too and actually stuck for a few hours. was a hoot, cars sliding on the road and folks freaking out


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snowflakes in the forecast
> 
> View attachment 5027185


eek......not down here at the moment, weather like that doesn't hit us untill Jan to Feb(fingers crossed on the Feb).....

we'll be in the 70's and lower 80's throughout Nov.....into Dec.....perfect shorts and t-shirt weather......and BBQ weather


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

You guys are cute.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are cute.


Our snow is mostly trained to stay in the mountains where it belongs.


Not bad for November.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

I grew up in Burbank, a San Fernando valley town, mountains(sorta) on 3 sides. I was in 3rd grade and my teacher lived in the hillside; it snowed up there so she took her hubby's pickup to work that day cuz it was full of snow and treated us to a snowball fight before school started. I loved that woman


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I grew up in Burbank, a San Fernando valley town, mountains(sorta) on 3 sides. I was in 3rd grade and my teacher lived in the hillside; it snowed up there so she took her hubby's pickup to work that day cuz it was full of snow and treated us to a snowball fight before school started. I loved that woman


The valley was so much smaller back then, I often wonder if you and my father crossed paths. He grew up in Van Nuys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The valley was so much smaller back then, I often wonder if you and my father crossed paths. He grew up in Van Nuys.


Likely not until HS when we all became mobile. Burbank was a stuffy conservative little town with not a lot to offer teenagers so when we could drive we bailed on Fri Sat nights. One of the things to do was cruise Van Nuys Blvd, so it would have been possible


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The valley was so much smaller back then, I often wonder if you and my father crossed paths. He grew up in Van Nuys.


Just remembered, the Hollywood freeway connection to the 5 wasn't finished yet between N Hollywood and Sun Valley, so for a few years it was the place to go for informal drag racing; kids from all over the Valley were there on Fri Sat nites. Became very sophisticated in warning that the cops were coming and cop avoidence lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Likely not until HS when we all became mobile. Burbank was a stuffy conservative little town with not a lot to offer teenagers so when we could drive we bailed on Fri Sat nights. One of the things to do was cruise Van Nuys Blvd, so it would have been possible


Whoooooo MANATEE HIGH SCHOOL go Hurricanes!!!! Happy Joe’s, Shake Pit, Publix and Albertsons parking lots for most but we snuck out on the clear, cool sand of the beach with blankets…


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

So, anyone think I can pull off peanut brittle at 11am with a toddler using me as a hiding place for hide and seek every 7.24 seconds?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So, anyone think I can pull off peanut brittle at 11am with a toddler using me as a hiding place for hide and seek every 7.24 seconds?


Yes


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think it snowed here for a few minutes back in 1987?


How to make California snow angels...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

@Rsawr


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes


You may be wrong on this one 


We’ll see in about 30 minutes


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh its a happy day, pouring rain, day off and tincture in the cup. Just wish there was something I could go do that might feel a little more normal. Say playing some 9 ball over a beer and burger with fries!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr
> View attachment 5027271


I have gotten very good at pretending I am an adult. Usually with the aid of stilts, a monocle, and a trench coat. Nobody suspects a thing.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Where’s @curious2garden and her drywall stilts??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

This is gonna be my press song


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You may be wrong on this one
> 
> 
> We’ll see in about 30 minutes
> ...


37 minutes.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 37 minutes.


I pulled it off I think. Not pretty, but tastes nutty…hehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I pulled it off I think. Not pretty, but tastes nutty…heheView attachment 5027300


It looks great! What does your daughter think?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have gotten very good at pretending I am an adult. Usually with the aid of stilts, a monocle, and a trench coat. Nobody suspects a thing.


lol you wouldn't believe how many people think I've got my shit together.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you wouldn't believe how many people think I've got my shit together.


your secret is safe with us.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It looks great! What does your daughter think?


That it was annoying that daddy wouldn’t play with her for five minutes when there was molten hot sugar around…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> your secret is safe with us.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you wouldn't believe how many people think I've got my shit together.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5027318


Hey, you missed the selfie thread...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That it was annoying that daddy wouldn’t play with her for five minutes when there was molten hot sugar around…


You sound like a good dad! Seems like so many want TV to raise their children.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, you missed the selfie thread...


where?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> where?


Nvm


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nvm


That’s a mask for pretending if you to borrow it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The one near me is seedy and stinks of vaporizer smoke.
> 
> View attachment 5027166


The one near me is an adult bookstore with booths in the back, and I wouldn't be caught dead going in there....

again....lol, and jk.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have gotten very good at pretending I am an adult. Usually with the aid of stilts, a monocle, and a trench coat. Nobody suspects a thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nvm


Probably happened on the weekend. I miss everything


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Where’s @curious2garden and her drywall stilts??


LOL now I'd just break a hip with my luck! That brittle OH MY!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5027321


Curing.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably happened on the weekend. I miss everything


It was a bad joke. Sorry, to have gotten your hopes up. >.<


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Curing.


That’s fucking awesome. You’re awesome! 

I needed that laugh! Thank you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Got a dumb question; what is a bonefide definition of "Mids"; is it lack of potency, appearance?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Got a dumb question; what is a bonefide definition of "Mids"; is it lack of potency, appearance?


I always thought it was just mid-grade weed, like B quality stuff. 

Waaay better than bricked Mexican stuff, but like someone tried to grow it at home and did sorta a mildly poor job.

But we’re weed snobs in Cali. So I have no idea what other people consider it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I always thought it was just mid-grade weed, like B quality stuff.
> 
> Waaay better than bricked Mexican stuff, but like someone tried to grow it at home and did sorta a mildly poor job.
> 
> But we’re weed snobs in Cali. So I have no idea what other people consider it.


Yeah, but even mid-grade kinda leaves me at the same place as mids. What is the criteria it's based on, exactly? The term is bandied about so much as if it's patently obvious but it really tells me it's an opinion


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It was a bad joke. Sorry, to have gotten your hopes up. >.<


I'm not even high and I don't get it lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but even mid-grade kinda leaves me at the same place as mids. What is the criteria it's based on, exactly? The term is bandied about so much as if it's patently obvious but it really tells me it's an opinion


Yeah, it’s always sorta confused me as well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I remember @cannabi
> 
> The one near me is an adult bookstore with booths in the back, and I wouldn't be caught dead going in there....
> 
> again....lol, and jk.


I think you just stumbled onto one of @cannabineer 's socks.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Got a dumb question; what is a bonefide definition of "Mids"; is it lack of potency, appearance?


Mids - _Adjective_
Weed grown by Laughing Grass


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not even high and I don't get it lol.
> 
> View attachment 5027327


I made myself laugh, so that's okay. If I were embarrassed by how dumb I sound I would never have joined a forum...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but even mid-grade kinda leaves me at the same place as mids. What is the criteria it's based on, exactly? The term is bandied about so much as if it's patently obvious but it really tells me it's an opinion


If your daughter called your weed mids she's doing too many extracts. Concentrates put your tolerance through the roof so you can't be fair about flower.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think you just stumbled onto one of @cannabineer 's socks.....
> View attachment 5027333


The 'real' cn said,


cannabineer said:


> The silicone got swollen and all lopsided.
> The extract hardened into a brittle varnish.
> 
> I suspect that the silicone is permeable to cannabinoids. Also it’s likely that the silicone polymerization catalyst works on the double bonds in THC etc. Unproven hypothesis aside, it’s bad for both.


Now his ears are burning and stop burning his socks. He works hard to keep them hidden


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5027321


recipe? If it's good that is  I love that shit...except it does a number on your teeth. I remember we sold cans of it in 5th grade, and well, I bought a few for myself....my sugar self control was always weak!

TGIF, it was retail therapy day



a live poinsettia....some lime for my girls, a replacement hearing aid(  thieves), some fresh 91% alcohol so I can clean my rigs,, and even a new Yankee candle. Did returns at Lowes and Home Depot and grabbed a pizza for lunch!

My veg plants I transplanted a week ago are all in lockout...I thought it was a mild potassium or magnesium deficiency...Nope, the soil is too freaking hot! Not terrible but my ph is like 5ish, so I just limed em up good, and hit them with some ArmorSi. Fingers crossed I didn't mess em up too bad. 

Did someone say crank up the press, it's FRYDAY?????


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mids - _Adjective_
> Weed grown by Laughing Grass


No joke, this latest grow of @BobBitchen ‘s beans is…inspiring to say the least. Serious dank you have there


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mids - _Adjective_
> Weed grown by Laughing Grass


why say that? Your grow op is first rate, tight, clean and organized so unless you start from less than top genetics, your product is certainly better than "mids"


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 12, 2021)

In my world, mids were usually pressed bud, not finely manicured, leaning more towards over dried and a bit brown with a few seeds but not too many and a resultant lower canabaniod profile. Generally didn't have the strong terpene profile that you'd expect from top shelf bud. Decent brick bud about 15 years ago would have been mids, somewhat decent for an extraction but after years and year of smoking my home grow or dispensary bud, I haven't seen "mids" in the last 10 years at least. 

That was always my take on mids, kind of like generic soda. It doesn't taste right, you can still tell it's soda but it wasn't made by a company that cares about precision. Like Mountain Lightening or Associates Degree Pepper, not the same as Mt. Dew or Dr. Pepper, but they'll pass at an elemetary school fundraiser.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> recipe? If it's good that is  I love that shit...except it does a number on your teeth. I remember we sold cans of it in 5th grade, and well, I bought a few for myself....my sugar self control was always weak!
> 
> TGIF, it was retail therapy day
> 
> ...


Corn syrup, butter, water, sugar, peanuts, vanilla, baking soda. Cook the first 4 till 300 degrees, then add the vanilla and baking soda. It foams up a little, then pour onto PARCHMENT paper. Otherwise, you’ll be eating foil, or pieces of wax paper, or it’ll taste like you licked a baking tray

all recipes are basically the same. Cook the sugar and corn syrup with water till it almost hits 300, then add the butter and peanuts, cook up to 300, then the vanilla and baking soda goes in

I gotta get some 91% iso as well, I also need to pay someone to clean my pipes and rigs. It’s like a 6-8 hour job, I figure 100 bucks and a quarter ounce of outdoor? Lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

3 minutes


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Corn syrup, butter, water, sugar, peanuts, vanilla, baking soda. Cook the first 4 till 300 degrees, then add the vanilla and baking soda. It foams up a little, then pour onto PARCHMENT paper. Otherwise, you’ll be eating foil, or pieces of wax paper, or it’ll taste like you licked a baking tray
> 
> I gotta get some 91% iso as well, I also need to pay someone to clean my pipes and rigs. It’s like a 6-8 hour job, I figure 100 bucks and a quarter ounce of outdoor? Lmao


Cool...sounds easy enough. I think I have everything except corn syrup. You KNOW I have parchment paper, lol. 

I also want to try making some popcorn balls...I think they require corn syrup too.

And all of this reminds me, I have a few box's of Cracker Jacks!!! About to have 1 less


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No joke, this latest grow of @BobBitchen ‘s beans is…inspiring to say the least. Serious dank you have there





Singlemalt said:


> why say that? Your grow op is first rate, tight, clean and organized so unless you start from less than top genetics, your product is certainly better than "mids"


The quality and bag appeal of my grows prior to @BobBitchen gifting me seeds has been okay, but I was just buying random seeds based on hype. This grow with top notch genetics is going to be off the charts for me. I'm still learning.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> recipe? If it's good that is  I love that shit...except it does a number on your teeth. I remember we sold cans of it in 5th grade, and well, I bought a few for myself....my sugar self control was always weak!
> 
> TGIF, it was retail therapy day
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cool...sounds easy enough. I think I have everything except corn syrup. You KNOW I have parchment paper, lol.
> 
> I also want to try making some popcorn balls...I think they require corn syrup too.
> 
> And all of this reminds me, I have a few box's of Cracker Jacks!!! About to have 1 less


I think a second batch of peanut brittle may be a good use for some leftover canna-butter I found in my freezer recently…


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The quality and bag appeal of my grows prior to @BobBitchen gifting me seeds has been okay, but I was just buying random seeds based on hype. This grow with top notch genetics is going to be off the charts for me. I'm still learning.


You should post a ton of pics of that weed, you have a lot to be proud of. You never know, one of your pics could end up on a Seedbank as representation for that particular @BobBitchen strain…..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't know why DW's posting three minutes, three minutes ago tickled me, but it did


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5027356
> I don't know why DW's posting three minutes, three minutes ago tickled me, but it did


4:20 east side


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think a second batch of peanut brittle may be a good use for some leftover canna-butter I found in my freezer recently…


That would be dangerous at my house!



Metasynth said:


> You should post a ton of pics of that weed, you have a lot to be proud of. You never know, one of your pics could end up on a Seedbank as representation for that particular @BobBitchen strain…..


Thanks! How awesome would that be? I'll take a bunch this weekend, I wish I didn't mess up and nutrient burn them at the start of flower. It was corrected early enough that it didn't really affect the buds but the leaves are a bit ratty. @curious2garden helped me figure out the problem so it will not happen next time. One of the buds is almost as big as my forearm! It's gonna be crazy when I go SOG and have 24 like that!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

So apparently yesterday was my 11th birthday on RIU.

I haven’t stuck through MANY things in my life past the decade mark. I soent a decade working at a country club and left…

But I gotta say, this is my family. You guys and gals are my fucking family. I love you, sometimes I annoy ya, but we are a fucking family. Goddamnit I wish Pinworm and CarneSeca were here right now too…

I’m proud to be part of this group. I’m proud to have you all as friends and acquaintances. And seriously, let’s clear our calendars and meet up in Vegas March 18-20.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So apparently yesterday was my 11th birthday on RIU.
> 
> I haven’t stuck through MANY things in my life past the decade mark. I soent a decade working at a country club and left…
> 
> ...


Vegas! Why’s it gotta be Vegas. That trip would cost me minimum 10K. I always loose my ass there


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Vegas! Why’s it gotta be Vegas. That trip would cost me minimum 10K. I always loose my ass there


Cheap flights in and out, recreationally legal weed, plenty of air bnb’s and rentals to find a place to host our “family reunion”


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I saw these guys in the Carrier Dome in Syracuse , while tripping on clear blotter with 3 friends.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Cheap flights in and out, recreationally legal weed, plenty of air bnb’s and rentals to find a place to host our “family reunion”


We’re flying down to Ontario airport for christmas to visit family around there. Yuck!
Anyways, checked out air bnb’s and there wasn’t anything decent nearby family. There were some
More towards riverside but we ended up booking at the doubletree.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We’re flying down to Ontario airport for christmas to visit family around there. Yuck!
> Anyways, checked out air bnb’s and there wasn’t anything decent around there. There were some
> More towards riverside but we ended up booking at the doubletree.


Ah Ontario…or as I like to call it, the armpit of Southern California…


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ah Ontario…or as I like to call it, the armpit of Southern California…


I was born in Orange. Got family all over the place down there.
My dad lived in Diamond Bar for most of my childhood then he moved next door to Pomona. Now Fontana. Hate the area


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ah Ontario…or as I like to call it, the armpit of Southern California…


Colton would be the taint.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I figure 100 bucks and a quarter ounce of *mids.*


fify


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was born in Orange. Got family all over the place down there.
> My dad lived in Diamond Bar for most of my childhood then he moved next door to Pomona. Now Fontana. Hate the area


I PM'd the pic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So apparently yesterday was my 11th birthday on RIU.
> 
> I haven’t stuck through MANY things in my life past the decade mark. I soent a decade working at a country club and left…
> 
> ...


Love you brother


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So apparently yesterday was my 11th birthday on RIU.
> 
> I haven’t stuck through MANY things in my life past the decade mark. I soent a decade working at a country club and left…
> 
> ...


I miss Carne Seca too. The asshats ran him off Grasscity too. I hope he and Pinworm are good where ever they are. Happy Birthday hun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I miss Carne Seca too. The asshats ran him off Grasscity too. I hope he and Pinworm are good where ever they are. Happy Birthday hun.


Me three


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I PM'd the pic.


Got it. I’m gonna show it to my plasterer buddies next time they’re here.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Got it. I’m gonna show it to my plasterer buddies next time they’re here.


I’m gonna thumbs up this, but that pic better contain some girthy peenis.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m gonna thumbs up this, but that pic better contain some girthy peenis.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Finally day over.........

customer today smh.....some were good.....and some....well lets say "that light bulb wasn't bright" but got them through it and made them happy campers........

now i can sit back, crack open a beer, fill the pipe.......and shoot the finger at people as they drive by my house........might even ck on my little side project i got going........



bout time


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5027453


I told you not to share that!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I told you not to share that!


It’s cool, I’m basically the dick-whisperer of RIU. I’ve seen ‘em all


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

@curious2garden did you guys get the probe running?
I’ve a friend who used to have a purple probe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden did you guys get the probe running?
> I’ve a friend who used to have a purple probe.
> View attachment 5027462


Are we still talking about glory holes


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden did you guys get the probe running?
> I’ve a friend who used to have a purple probe.
> View attachment 5027462


Car?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Car?


Aliens


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Are we still talking about glory holes


She’s hot


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Aliens


Rockets


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden did you guys get the probe running?
> I’ve a friend who used to have a purple probe.
> View attachment 5027462


Probe's running great. She has a new engine, transmission, new head and new turbo all under 30K miles. It's the Honda Accord whose engine we are doing. BTW The crank requires 181 ft/lb on a torque wrench LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Rockets


Butt probes


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Purple Probe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probe's running great. She has a new engine, transmission, new head and new turbo all under 30K miles. It's the Honda Accord whose engine we are doing. BTW The crank requires 181 ft/lb on a torque wrench LOL


Ok just trying to lively up the place lol “you make me laugh”


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

what’s everyone doing for dinner?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> what’s everyone doing for dinner?


Quesadillas


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> what’s everyone doing for dinner?


Guinness fish and chips.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5027464
> 
> Purple Probe.


I thought that was a cactus?


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought that was a cactus?


Stay away from Arizona.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Quesadillas


I like me some quesadillas. We used to do these ones at the country club…we roasted poblano peppers, and peeled and julienned them. Then combined with some fire roasted corn, and surprisingly enough, sautéed mushrooms. Then that would go into the quesadilla. Yum!

Served with an avocado poblano aioli and some guac


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Car?


Yeah car, I knew she had a purple probe. From years ago lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Guinness fish and chips.


I have all the faith in you, considering beer batter is fairly simple. Let us know how it all turns out! And if you decided to fry up any taters alongside


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)

fish tacos


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> fairly simple


Fits me well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Nothing cause I’m on a cooking protest.

I didn’t really think this through.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> fish tacos


Hell yeah, that same avocado poblano aioli was served with the grilled sea bass tacos we used to sell!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing cause I’m on a cooking protest.
> 
> I didn’t really think this through.


Whatcha hungering for, sis? I’ll stand outside a restaurant and rob the Uber eats driver for ya!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha hungering for, sis? I’ll stand outside a restaurant and rob the Uber eats driver for ya!


Those sea bass sounds good lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m thinking beef stroganoff with mushrooms. I was going to be ambitious, and make my own egg noodles, but I have some pasta that I might just use instead


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m thinking beef stroganoff with mushrooms. I was going to be ambitious, and make my own egg noodles, but I have some pasta that I might just use instead


Hold the gluten…


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> beef stroganoff


They don't have hands so they can't do that.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hold the gluten…


I got you sis, I’ll grab some gluten free noods for ya


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah car, I knew she had a purple probe. From years ago lol


She's black and white LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s hot


Boobs


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5027486


Tits happen....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm betting I break this before the weekend is done.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5027489


Oops. Well, easy come, easy go.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)

too hot to cook, still 93* in my place...
goin down the street to the bbq place, Brisket plate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oops. Well, easy come, easy go.


don’t know what I’m missing


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Freakin fog is setting in already.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> what’s everyone doing for dinner?


Coors lights


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> too hot to cook, still 93* in my place...
> goin down the street to the bbq place, Brisket plate


I love bbq. Like…so much. Brisket it my fav too!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Coors lights


12oz curls


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love bbq. Like…so much. Brisket it my fav too!


I picked up a piece of one the other day, need to thaw it out and put it on the smoker.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 12oz curls
> View attachment 5027499


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5027489


Really?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really?


Came that way

it’s a feature


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 12, 2021)

How long does it take a quadriplegic to trim weed….It may be finished by Christmas!
Trim jail sucks  and 12os curls sounds good to me  

Just letting y’all know I’m still alive . lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Came that way
> 
> it’s a feature


Well, that’s always a shitty feeling. Fucking cheap packaging rat bastards! If you’re interested in dabbing, I’m thinking about putting an RIU gift exchange together… I’m sure we could hook you up!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

@Laughing Grass i know I can come off as a dick sometimes, and I have a tendency to give people attitude on occasion  

But I think you’re pretty fucking awesome. You fit in here pretty fucking well, and this place is better to have you in its presence.

Sorry if I’ve ruffled your feathers in the past, you rock, girl! And don’t hesitate to tell me to go fuck myself if I’m outta line, lol…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's black and white LOL


Maybe Heather’s was purple?

Like a pair of vans?


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The one near me is an adult bookstore with booths in the back, and I wouldn't be caught dead going in there....
> 
> again....lol, and jk.


Have you ever heard you name shouted from the entrance?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m sorry @Laughing Grass


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Have you ever heard you name shouted from the entrance?
> 
> View attachment 5027532


NORM!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 12, 2021)

l swear it’s 10:00. Paul is out. Have a good night zzzzz


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5027541
> l swear it’s 10:00. Paul is out. Have a good night zzzzz


Night night


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5027541
> l swear it’s 10:00. Paul is out. Have a good night zzzzz


Night sleep well..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

For real?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For real?


Well that sux

OK back up, no offense, what is it? And is it broke? Jc


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For real?


Just go to the head shop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass i know I can come off as a dick sometimes, and I have a tendency to give people attitude on occasion
> 
> But I think you’re pretty fucking awesome. You fit in here pretty fucking well, and this place is better to have you in its presence.
> 
> Sorry if I’ve ruffled your feathers in the past, you rock, girl! And don’t hesitate to tell me to go fuck myself if I’m outta line, lol…


 I think you’re pretty cool too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just go to the head shop.


I got that one at the dispensary when I was picking up resin and shatter. They had a deal!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well that sux
> 
> OK back up, no offense, what is it? And is it broke? Jc


It’s a broken dab straw, second one on the day


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 12, 2021)

Btw my RIU family baby Finn went in for a mri and ct scan yesterday and won’t know results for three months? But otherwise is doing great .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a broken dab straw, second one on the day


Your not ready.....stick to the flower


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a broken dab straw, second one on the day


Oh no, bad luck. :[ Can you get a refund? Maybe the world is trying to remind you that drugs R bad...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Btw my RIU family baby Finn went in for a mri and ct scan yesterday and won’t know results for three months? But otherwise is doing great .


Three months?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your not ready.....stick to the flower


Put me in coach


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put me in coach
> 
> View attachment 5027563


That sounds nice  

Do you have another way?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put me in coach
> 
> View attachment 5027563


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds nice
> 
> Do you have another way?


I have a utilian pen. It charging now. I have a dab rig that’s way too harsh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put me in coach
> 
> View attachment 5027563


Ah hell..hide the popcorn and the raccoons


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Three months?


Yea waiting for a answer on why 3 months.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a utilian pen. It charging now. I have a dab rig that’s way too harsh.


The dab rig is only harsh when you take too big of a dab, and dab too hot. You’re looking for a dab that’s about 1/4 the size of a grain of uncooked rice for starters on a rig, and work up from there. I have faith in your ability to get high


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The dab rig is only harsh when you take too big of a dab, and dab too hot. You’re looking for a dab that’s about 1/4 the size of a grain of uncooked rice for starters on a rig, and work up from there. I have faith in your ability to get high


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don’t know what I’m missing


I'm thinking we should have ordered the silicone!! Hmmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2021)

Guys, have you ever just smiled about how nice it is to be smiling? It's recursive. My face hurts. 
I think I like my latest harvest


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a broken dab straw, second one on the day


Can you make one out of the 2 broken ones...Put the metal straw into the silicone handle maybe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it I'm late and I'm not drinking coffee


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> and I'm not drinking coffee


Don't make the world spin off it's axis, it's already tippy because of the clock change.
Must be under doctors orders for dehydration?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Morning.





Happy weekend!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 13, 2021)

EPIC morning !!!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2021)

Coffee and kief stogie till I figure out whats for breakfast.
Just light the end, couple puffs and huff the rising vapors.

Kinky rats wasn't what I expected to see when I opened my eyes, wow. Good stuff.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 13, 2021)

I had to double check ,no coffee yet .I thought Stewart little was about to get pegged .

It was just the whip .


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2021)

Double posted stoned already....


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Hollywood Reveal New Stuart Little Sequel Will Be Set In Shed Outside Of Orange


WENDELL HUSSEY | Cadet | CONTACT There’s some great news for Central West of NSW today, as a major Hollywood production company have revealed they’ll be coming to the region later this year. The production house behind the Stuart Little franchise revealed exclusively to The Advocate today that...




www.betootaadvocate.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Hollywood Reveal New Stuart Little Sequel Will Be Set In Shed Outside Of Orange
> 
> 
> WENDELL HUSSEY | Cadet | CONTACT There’s some great news for Central West of NSW today, as a major Hollywood production company have revealed they’ll be coming to the region later this year. The production house behind the Stuart Little franchise revealed exclusively to The Advocate today that...
> ...


Mice gone wild lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a broken dab straw, second one on the day


How is it broken?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put me in coach
> 
> View attachment 5027563


I was hoping you would get white wedding!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

And just get a titanium tip


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Canes are sexy, when she uses it…


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And just get a titanium tip


She got two. One had a ti tip and glass body one had a glass tip and silicone body.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She got two. One had a ti tip and glass body one had a glass tip and silicone body.


Switch


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people.


Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning


How you doin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Switch


I'd try to get my money back first. Mine was like $40 at the head shop.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd try to get my money back first. Mine was like $40 at the head shop.


Mine was $10


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How you doin?


Ok, it’s 62 and raining. Stupid Florida.

How you doin?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, it’s 62 and raining. Stupid Florida.
> 
> How you doin?


Rain blows...
Hmm, 38 and overcast here, but coffee and dogs before work is nice :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine was $10


Everything is expensive here. Then there's the tourist tax and vape tax......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Everything is expensive here. Then there's the tourist tax and vape tax......


We have tourist (thank y’all for paying our income tax). What’s a vape tax? Don’t let DeSantis hear of it!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We have tourist (thank y’all for paying our income tax). What’s a vape tax? Don’t let DeSantis hear of it!


I was told there was a heavy tax on anything vape related.

Tourist areas of the state also have an extra % on top of the sales tax.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The dab rig is only harsh when you take too big of a dab, and dab too hot. You’re looking for a dab that’s about 1/4 the size of a grain of uncooked rice for starters on a rig, and work up from there. I have faith in your ability to get high


how hot do you make it? I’ve been making it red hot. This is a cheap rig with a small water volume, maybe 500ml at most

I get high off it lol it’s just the coughing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can you make one out of the 2 broken ones...Put the metal straw into the silicone handle maybe


different size


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how hot do you make it? I’ve been making it red hot. This is a cheap rig with a small water volume, maybe 500ml at most
> 
> I get high off it lol it’s just the coughing.


Isn't it normal for dabbing to make you cough a lot? I thought the higher you concentrated, the more oomph it had when you inhaled it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning


Good morning! How are you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how hot do you make it? I’ve been making it red hot. This is a cheap rig with a small water volume, maybe 500ml at most
> 
> I get high off it lol it’s just the coughing.


No no no not red hot. Banger gets red hot then you’ve gotta give it like a 20 count until you dab. Or cold dab like I do. Put in the dab and torch it for about 8 seconds until it bubbles and then cap and draw.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning! How are you?


It’s Saturday and I’m high 

how about you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No no no not red hot. Banger gets red hot then you’ve gotta give it like a 20 count until you dab. Or cold dab like I do. Put in the dab and torch it for about 8 seconds until it bubbles and then cap and draw.


Mine doesn’t have a cap


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Morning all, started the germination of my Mountain Berry seeds. The insert said there are 2 potential phenos, one high yield blueberry pheno and one C99 pheno that is average yield. 

So...






be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting phenos. 


Now that the magic beans are soaking in a paper towel and 6.5ph water, the rest of today's life consists of oil changes, laundry, and clearing as much of this cold out of my system as I can before work tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I was hoping you would get white wedding!


Haven’t tried it yet. The shatter was pretty good. I don’t think it will work in the pen


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> different size
> View attachment 5027739


It doesn’t push up in there? The titanium tip is too small?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Haven’t tried it yet. The shatter was pretty good. I don’t think it will work in the pen


Should


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine doesn’t have a cap


That just means you have to suck harder and faster. 

/Ok, I'll go to my room.
//I know I'm in trouble after that joke.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine doesn’t have a cap


You don’t have a directional flow cap? Yeah you need one. This is mine


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s Saturday and I’m high
> 
> how about you?


We are playing squoosh the nosey!

How's the high?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You don’t have a directional flow cap? Yeah you need one. This is mine
> View attachment 5027742


Definitely changes the experience.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely changes the experience.


Especially with terp balls .


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Especially with terp balls .


What in the ever loving heck is a terp ball, Paul?!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Basically aerator balls that agitate to the oil and air so you get a cleaner hit. Another thing I've been too lazy or broke to get but have used at friend's places.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What in the ever loving heck is a terp ball, Paul?!


It’s a ball you put in the banger using a directional carb. They will spin and make your oil hot evenly. Not to be missed.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a ball you put in the banger using a directional carb. They will spin and make your oil hot evenly. Not to be missed.



First time I ever saw them in used I called them popcorn kernels because of how they bounced in the banger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Especially with terp balls .


I still need to try my new ones out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> First time I ever saw them in used I called them popcorn kernels because of how they bounced in the banger.


They usually just spin around the bottom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It doesn’t push up in there? The titanium tip is too small?


Both came with glass tips. It kinda fits if you push the ribs in. Makes it really short


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a ball you put in the banger using a directional carb. They will spin and make your oil hot evenly. Not to be missed.
> View attachment 5027750


Woah. That looks so cool!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Both came with glass tips. It kinda fits if you push the ribs in. Makes it really short


Did you try it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You don’t have a directional flow cap? Yeah you need one. This is mine
> View attachment 5027742


Nothing like that just the banger on a small bong


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Three months?


Yeah that's a mistake. Someone may have misunderstood something. It happens, this is high stress.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing like that just the banger on a small bong


You need a cap baby girl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you try it


No I think it would melt the silicone


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a utilian pen. It charging now. I have a dab rig that’s way too harsh.


Going for the threepete? How'd it go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We are playing squoosh the nosey!
> View attachment 5027743
> How's the high?


Long lasting! Only complaint is my pen kinda has a metallic taste


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I think it would melt the silicone


Silicone won’t melt unless you put it directly in the flame by the way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Going for the threepete? How'd it go?


Not buying any glass today lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The dab rig is only harsh when you take too big of a dab, and dab too hot. You’re looking for a dab that’s about 1/4 the size of a grain of uncooked rice for starters on a rig, and work up from there. I have faith in your ability to get high


Short grain rice, long grain rice, Basmati rice, Jasmine rice, I'm so confused!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Short grain rice, long grain rice, Basmati rice, Jasmine rice, I'm so confused!


You and me both!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not buying any glass today lol


It's a different day you're fine.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

1/4 grain of rice up to 1 gram.


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It doesn’t push up in there? The titanium tip is too small?


This one is going on my Christmas wish list.

Silicone Four-In-One Bong/Dab Rig/Nectar Collector/Bubbler















Waxmaid Silicone Four-In-One Bong/Dab Rig/Nectar Collector/Bubbler


Silicone Modular Bong The four-in-one bong from Waxmaid has some dope features that allow you to smoke in multiple ways. When all pieces are used it functions as a percolated bong with a glass section and swiss-style perc.




www.420science.com






Additional reviews for anyone interested.





__





waxmaid Silicone Four-In-One Bong/Dab Rig/Nectar Collector/Bubbler - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You and me both!


Good morning Paul


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Paul


Good morning sweetheart


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeep is in the shop warming up


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> This one is going on my Christmas wish list.
> 
> Silicone Four-In-One Bong/Dab Rig/Nectar Collector/Bubbler
> View attachment 5027758
> ...


I'm looking at this for Christmas


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Torch up the tip til it’s red 
Give it about a five seconds til no longer red
Dip gently in to your extract 


My turn, Jack the Ripper wax


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Jeep is in the shop warming up


Where ya going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm looking at this for Christmas
> View attachment 5027766


Be very careful!


edit: that narrow tip is going to melt, clog, break in no time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where ya going?


Up


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Up


Let’s go


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

@curious2garden trust me


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Be very careful!
> 
> 
> edit: that narrow tip is going to melt, clog, break in no time.


Nah, I watched Dia use hers for a very long time. That's why I wanted it. Lovely, hardier than it looks, although I'm easy on glass, and it's quality glass. Best of all it doesn't polymerize on exposure to cannabinoids at room temp over time.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Up


Up where?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nah, I watched Dia use hers for a very long time. That's why I wanted it. Lovely, hardier than it looks, although I'm easy on glass, and it's quality glass. Best of all it doesn't polymerize on exposure to cannabinoids at room temp over time.


Good luck


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Up where?


Putting 35"s on. So new shocks, springs, braided steel brake lines....one of my other habits.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Think this will work


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think this will work


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Up where?


In my beautiful balloon…
My mother used to play this album in the old 1960s zenith, all in one piece of furniture, stereo. Not a bad piece. Worked until they died in 05.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2021)

Did the first run with some of the outdoor Biscotti yesterday. This was mostly lowers (froze the all tops for bubble and fresh frozen rosin)






I'm pulling it out of the vac chamber for testing after a couple more sips of coffee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In my beautiful balloon…
> My mother used to play this album in the old 1960s zenith, all in one piece of furniture, stereo. Not a bad piece. Worked until they died in 05.
> 
> View attachment 5027804


My grandma had one like that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I made myself laugh, so that's okay. If I were embarrassed by how dumb I sound I would never have joined a forum...


Just so you know, I got it. 
I instantly saw it flying over her head. It was a good one 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did the first run with some of the outdoor Biscotti yesterday (froze the all tops for bubble and fresh frozen rosin)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you


I love you more


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I love you more


And on that note

l8r


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden did you guys get the probe running?
> I’ve a friend who used to have a purple probe.
> View attachment 5027462





raratt said:


> Car?





Singlemalt said:


> Aliens





Getting old yet? If placed in moments like these, no!

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m thinking beef stroganoff with mushrooms. I was going to be ambitious, and make my own egg noodles, but I have some pasta that I might just use instead


You sure you didn't chew on some beef strokin' off?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5027822
> 
> 
> Getting old yet? If placed in moments like these, no!
> ...


How you doin bro? Still getting some you time?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> They don't have hands so they can't do that.


You obviously "beat me" to it

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You sure you didn't chew on some beef strokin' off?
> 
> SH420


LOL, you're on fire this morning


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, you're on fire this morning


A sharky on fire sounds super metal... Or I'm high...

How are you today?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> A sharky on fire sounds super metal... Or I'm high...
> 
> How are you today?


Not bad actually. I go get the Moderna booster at 2pm today; they moved the venue to a fucking parking lot for the boosters; it'll look like a massive drug deal for geriatrics. How are you?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not bad actually. I go get the Moderna booster at 2pm today; they moved the venue to a fucking parking lot for the boosters; it'll look like a massive drug deal for geriatrics. How are you?


You should tailgate that bish. Bring some steaks and beers, lol. Good luck, I hope you have an easy booster experience! Were you knocked out by either the first time?
I am alright! Ate a fatty breakfast and knocked a lot of thc loose, so I feel all floaty


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not bad actually. I go get the Moderna booster at 2pm today; they moved the venue to a fucking parking lot for the boosters; it'll look like a massive drug deal for geriatrics. How are you?


Good luck!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You should tailgate that bish. Bring some steaks and beers, lol. Good luck, I hope you have an easy booster experience! Were you knocked out by either the first time?
> I am alright! Ate a fatty breakfast and knocked a lot of thc loose, so I feel all floaty


Felt a little punk after the 2nd but not bad, for both my arm hurt later for 2 days as if someone took a Louisville to it. Floaty isn't bad unless your are climbing heights lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> How you doin bro? Still getting some you time?


No. Been mucho busy. I have a buyer starting on Monday, for our Texas facility. Should be a big relief in a few weeks. 
Was supposed to have another buyer starting on Monday but he backed out yesterday. Fkn prick. Held this position for him for a month! 
Oh well. My misery continues. 

Thank God for marijuanas 
  

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Felt a little punk after the 2nd but not bad, for both my arm hurt later for 2 days as if someone took a Louisville to it. Floaty isn't bad unless your are climbing heights lol


I hate that. It's like "as a reward for being a good person, I punch you right in your arm" 

I am enjoying the heights. All I has to do was eat eggs and hash browns? Free weed!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You sure you didn't chew on some beef strokin' off?
> 
> SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not bad actually. I go get the Moderna booster at 2pm today; they moved the venue to a fucking parking lot for the boosters; it'll look like a massive drug deal for geriatrics. How are you?


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5027848


Thanks for that, now I want one. OH, I have a bearclaw left!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thanks for that, now I want one. OH, I have a bearclaw left!


Today is punch list on the Accord. Someone lost a heater hose and it was not me!!


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today is punch list on the Accord. Someone lost a heater hose and it was not me!!


My truck is throwing an evap code again. Guess what needs to be smogged this month.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> My truck is throwing an evap code again. Guess what needs to be smogged this month.


Hub says google the evap code (report back). Also when was the last time you bought a gas cap? PS He said go for a new gas cap and see if the code returns.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub says google the evap code (report back). Also when was the last time you bought a gas cap? PS He said go for a new gas cap and see if the code returns.


As well, if the fuel fill has a rubber section, check that for cracks. That happened to my truck, I replaced that section and it passed smog with flying colors


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today is punch list on the Accord. Someone lost a heater hose and it was not me!!


Today is a very good day! I found the errant hose under the strut tower, SCORE  you couldn't see it from underneath where he was LOL


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> the last time you bought a gas cap


A few years ago, don't remember how long offhand.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> A few years ago, don't remember how long offhand.


My cars and truck all get one just prior to smog.


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Today is a very good day! I found the errant hose under the strut tower, SCORE  you couldn't see it from underneath where he was LOL


Sounds like a "nana nana boo boo moment".


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> A few years ago, don't remember how long offhand.


Also check the neck where it seats. Mine had just the slightest bit of corrosion that wasn't letting it seal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm drinking coffee and I don't care if I'm to deal with other human beings I'm having coffee coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

Goddamn it’s a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Goddamn it’s a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Sorry about that but I've not listen to music in 3 days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

And right now it feel good to me


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Goddamn it’s a wonderful day!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> And right now it feel good to me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5027932


My ears are burning 
how you, bud?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> .
> 
> My ears are burning
> how you, bud?


Right now I'm wondering how it is humanly possible for a nose to produce so much f****** snot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

How are you doing on the hunt @Rsawr


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5027932


Song written about my ex.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> Song written about my ex.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

For all the ex's


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5027954


And often it was a free for all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

I treated myself


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


What is it?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


That is pretty....I'm gonna go do a dab to celebrate, and we await your review!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What is it?


It’s a dab rig









Pulsar RoK (RöK!) Alchemist Electric Dab Rig (E-Rig) Starter Set Limited Edition


Pulsar RoK (RöK!) Electric Dab Rig (E-Rig) Starter Set Limited Edition Alchemist




torontohemp.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


Looks really cool but I'm with @DarkWeb ????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a dab rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oh I really want to tap on it damit I can't do it


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a dab rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is pretty....I'm gonna go do a dab to celebrate, and we await your review!!


Waiting for it to charge. I’ll let you know soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Waiting for it to charge. I’ll let you know soon


Go light at first


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

I ordered a waxmaid water pipe a couple weeks ago and am patiently waiting for it to ship . It was only one of a few things they had that weren’t sold out. It matches my one hitter Rasta color travel piece.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are you doing on the hunt @Rsawr


I have a big folder full of potential spots hehehe


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Waiting for it to charge. I’ll let you know soon


Did you hit the floor?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


You people and your epic space weed 
I gotta step up my game


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


Ooh…shiny! Looks expensive…Like $200 CAD? So like $37 USD?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

Holy crap, $200 USD?!?

So THATS what you did with the proceeds of the Arizona house sale?!?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Holy crap, $200 USD?!?
> 
> So THATS what you did with the proceeds of the Arizona house sale?!?!


Lol $300 CAD but I got them to throw in a gallon of calimagic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you hit the floor?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol $300 CAD but I got them to throw in a gallon of calimagic


Volcanic ash look it up


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go light at first


Yea, don't break it till Monday this time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2021)

Way smoother than my other dab rig! No coughing at all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way smoother than my other dab rig! No coughing at all.


Yes but did it curl your toes and give you a headrush


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2021)

Well I didn't want to be rood @LaughingGrass and ask if it got you *** lol


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

The 


DarkWeb said:


> Are we still talking about glory holes


my purple probe was not a Ford. Not even a Mazdildo.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5027464
> 
> Purple Probe.


Purple Kermit reacting to LA traffic!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5027489


Is that one of those awesome Cousteau pics of larval bubble wrap?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In my beautiful balloon…
> My mother used to play this album in the old 1960s zenith, all in one piece of furniture, stereo. Not a bad piece. Worked until they died in 05.
> 
> View attachment 5027804


My grandmother had one of those in her house. I'm not sure how old it was but it was already old when I was a little kid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way smoother than my other dab rig! No coughing at all.


Cuz it's new and clean?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz it's new and clean?


How do you clean that thing?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

Got my booster shot early lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do you clean that thing?


No idea


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way smoother than my other dab rig! No coughing at all.


Cool o.o


Singlemalt said:


> Cuz it's new and clean?


With how clean her grow room is, no way her glass stays dirty, cmon... Dirt is scared of her, clearly.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Got my booster shot early lol


Congrats. Shits flaring up again so it’s a good time. next week for me. When I filled out the form it said I could get it 6 months from my last but it’s been 8 . I can’t keep up. I had this one patient that told me he got 4 shots already. 
He has some dr up in MA that recommended it from a study he conducted testing antibodies. He kept getting shots and antibody tests until the antibodies went up.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No idea


Nuke it from orbit. Fucking siloxanes.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sounds like a "nana nana boo boo moment".


LOL Nah if I'd been underneath I'd have missed it too. It wasn't visible from where he was positioned and that getting up and getting back down again gets older the older you get LOL

I'm looking at some dab equipment and was looking at Yocan's Dive Mini and saw this!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Nah if I'd been underneath I'd have missed it too. It wasn't visible from where he was positioned and that getting up and getting back down again gets older the older you get LOL
> 
> I'm looking at some dab equipment and was looking at Yocan's Dive Mini and saw this!
> View attachment 5028095


You are kidding me. That is straight out of star trek. Does it do anything aside from make the draw super smooth(hopefully)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congrats. Shits flaring up again so it’s a good time. next week for me. When I filled out the form it said I could get it 6 months from my last but it’s been 8 . I can’t keep up. I had this one patient that told me he got 4 shots already.
> He has some dr up in MA that recommended it from a study he conducted testing antibodies. He kept getting shots and antibody tests until the antibodies went up.


Yeah if you're immunocompromised that's the only way to be sure you're actually safe; taking titers after a vaccine. My internist is immunocompromised and she's had to take several before her titers were in range. She's still testing.

It's a reason they give high dose flu vaccines to the elderly. They don't have as robust an immune response as younger people so they need a higher dose.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are kidding me. That is straight out of star trek. Does it do anything aside from make the draw super smooth(hopefully)


Check this cute girl's video on it:





I'm just such a gadget freak.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


I'm diggin this rig!
@curious2garden - have you considered one of these instead of the dab straw? Or even an e-nail? I'm not a big fan of the nectar collectors and prefer a dab rig for low temp dabs.



curious2garden said:


> LOL Nah if I'd been underneath I'd have missed it too. It wasn't visible from where he was positioned and that getting up and getting back down again gets older the older you get LOL
> 
> I'm looking at some dab equipment and was looking at Yocan's Dive Mini and saw this!
> View attachment 5028095


Woah. That looks like something from the future. I gotta go check these out. BRB


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are kidding me. That is straight out of star trek. Does it do anything aside from make the draw super smooth(hopefully)


When it can replicate a ‘47 Cheval Blanc from magnum
And that cheesesteak from Bennies ca 1976
I am so in


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congrats. Shits flaring up again so it’s a good time. next week for me. When I filled out the form it said I could get it 6 months from my last but it’s been 8 . I can’t keep up. I had this one patient that told me he got 4 shots already.
> He has some dr up in MA that recommended it from a study he conducted testing antibodies. He kept getting shots and antibody tests until the antibodies went up.


My app't was for 2pm, I did some errands first and got done an hour before so I figgered I'd see if I could talk them into giving it to me then, they were fine with it


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

And just like that, I feel like one of the cool kids…








I’m beyond stoked!!! Can’t wait to try these beans by our very own @BobBitchen !!!! The hype is real!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah if you're immunocompromised that's the only way to be sure you're actually safe; taking titers after a vaccine. My internist is immunocompromised and she's had to take several before her titers were in range. She's still testing.
> 
> It's a reason they give high dose flu vaccines to the elderly. They don't have as robust an immune response as younger people so they need a higher dose.


It’s so awesome how organized and efficient the system has gotten. There were like 7 different shot selections to choose from. Immunocompromised Booster or 3rd booster or Moderna or Pfizer or booster for J and J. This country is amazing. I feel so fortunate.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My app't was for 2pm, I did some errands first and got done an hour before so I figgered I'd see if I could talk them into giving it to me then, they were fine with it


They had respect.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My app't was for 2pm, I did some errands first and got done an hour before so I figgered I'd see if I could talk them into giving it to me then, they were fine with it


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way smoother than my other dab rig! No coughing at all.


Yeah I want something with a water path too.


Tangerine_ said:


> I'm diggin this rig!
> @curious2garden - have you considered one of these instead of the dab straw? Or even an e-nail? I'm not a big fan of the nectar collectors and prefer a dab rig for low temp dabs.
> 
> 
> Woah. That looks like something from the future. I gotta go check these out. BRB


Yeah the Yocan Dive Mini has a water path and you can use it as a straw or with the skillet. It's very flexible and cheap, about 45 here. I love that you can have an integrated low tech (torch) dab rig with the heavy borosilicate glass and a water path. I dunno, I just dunno, husband walked by and said get both, stop discussing it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I want something with a water path too.
> 
> 
> Yeah the Yocan Dive Mini has a water path and you can use it as a straw or with the skillet. It's very flexible and cheap, about 45 here. I love that you can have an integrated low tech (torch) dab rig with the heavy borosilicate glass and a water path. I dunno, I just dunno, husband walked by and said get both, stop discussing it.


I trust the yocan brand. I have two “Evolve Plus” models, and the battery JUST died on one of them after 10 years of usage. They’ve been super reliable for something that I spent less than 30 dollars each on


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> cute girl's


Never been a fan of girls with dark eyes and blond hair, even if the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I treated myself
> View attachment 5027962


There you go


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m just gonna come out and say this now….

The most efficient way to dab, is with the least amount of water. If you can handle it, dabbing dry is the most efficient.

When concentrates are cooled with water, they rapidly build up on the inside of the rig or whatever you’re using.

You lose a good amount of each hit as reclaim. Reclaim is what they call concentrate “resin”, yet since there is no combustion, it often stays a much lighter color.

Now I’m not saying people should start out dabbing dry, but if you work your way down to smaller rigs with less and less water, you’ll find the quality of each hit goes up, and you can take much smaller dabs for the same effect as taking larger dabs being smoked through lots of water filtration.

Exhibit A:

A well loved 10mm joint recycler rig. Only takes a couple milliliters of water, provides a great smooth hit. Possibly a perfect travel rig, if you’re comfortable with a torch to heat your rig.



The rig itself has basically never been cleaned. It’s got a nice “petina” of reclaim that has turned it from clear to a deep amber color. A similar shaped rig 4x its size would need to be cleaned regularly to get the built up reclaim out.

That banger is way chazzed. Going on the stocking stuffer list! Lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2021)

A buddy of mine shows up today carrying a duffel bag. He pulls out his Volcano, and a quart jar of buds, ands says "I thought you could press me some buds and we'll get high"

OK.

Apparently he liked the dabs from the last time he was here...He said he wife won't let him get a press...yet, lol. 

The Volcano never came into play though, because he was done after 2 dabs. I saw that coming, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say this now….
> 
> The most efficient way to dab, is with the least amount of water. If you can handle it, dabbing dry is the most efficient.
> 
> ...


Do you soak it to clean it?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you soak it to clean it?


If I had to clean it, yeah. It’s basically never been cleaned. Lmao


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say this now….
> 
> The most efficient way to dab, is with the least amount of water. If you can handle it, dabbing dry is the most efficient.
> 
> ...


Thank you for stopping by. I gave up trying to explain. A nap called my name instead.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Fuuuuuuu.....

Just went to take a shower and found that we had absolutely no water pressure. I checked the whole house water filters, every faucet, and couldn't find a damned thing. Closed the main valve from the city, re-opened it and had no flow showing on the meter. Now confused as hell my wife went to the neighbor's to find out if they had any water pressure, nope. 

Called the water company to find out there was a main break about 3 blocks from our house. Scared the shit out of me, I was fairly sure that my 8 year old plumbing re-route to the water filters had burst and I was going to be up all night digging up a wet yard and replacing my work. 

Thank the creators it's the city's problem, I have no energy for that tonight. 

Time to roll a joint and enjoy modern civilization, it may break sometime but it's better than famine and drought.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

My “nectar collector” or “honey straw” or whatever you wanna call it…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

For portable I have puffco

with a lifetime guarantee


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say this now….
> 
> The most efficient way to dab, is with the least amount of water. If you can handle it, dabbing dry is the most efficient.
> 
> ...


Coleman fuel does great on that. Easy-off yellow can for persistent yuck.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Coleman fuel does great on that. Easy-off yellow can for persistent yuck.


If I need to clean it, I can heat it and get all that reclaim out without any solvents, and it’ll make a potent batch of edibles with plenty of THC, and increased CBD and CBN as a result of the prior heating

Then swish a little 91% iso in it and itll clean up fine


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If I need to clean it, I can heat it and get all that reclaim out without any solvents, and it’ll make a potent batch of edibles with plenty of THC, and increased CBD and CBN as a result of the prior heating
> 
> Then swish a little 91% iso in it and itll clean up fine


My adventures with reclaim were outstandingly mediocre.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

What is an inexpensive cool smoking portable pipe? My son wants it for CBD.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> What is an inexpensive cool smoking portable pipe? My son wants it for CBD.


How old is your son and what kinda person is he?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My adventures with reclaim were outstandingly mediocre.


Yeah, I won’t lie…I usually toss it. Haha!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say this now….
> 
> The most efficient way to dab, is with the least amount of water. If you can handle it, dabbing dry is the most efficient.
> 
> ...


That meta, that's what I figured with my bong too. The water still seems to help me as I pussy out The two rigs are both flexible enough you can remove the water path. One has a battery and one is manual. Maybe the hub is right and I should have both


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How old is your son and what kinda person is he?


He's a tall Scorpio and likes puppies and long walks on the beach.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> He's a tall Scorpio and likes puppies and long walks on the beach.


Have the puppies been interviewed for their experience of the event?


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Have the puppies been interviewed for their experience of the event?


They liked him without having to tie a porkchop to his neck.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

look up headies hideout for awesome pipes


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> They liked him without having to tie a porkchop to his neck.


Well hang your son but the puppies have me clutching pearls.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Headies Hideout | Head Shop | Columbus, Ohio


We are a destination Head Shop, Glass Gallery located in Columbus Ohio, featuring glass art exclusively from US artists. Steps from the heart of downtown, in Olde Towne East. Our online customers can check out our growing inventory. Head Shop Headies Hideout



headieshideout.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you for stopping by. I gave up trying to explain. A nap called my name instead.


Explain to me, about what?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For portable I have puffcoView attachment 5028142
> 
> with a lifetime guarantee


My beloved portables. I need to reload. They are harsh. That's why on a larger unit I prefer a water path even with the loss r/t humidity fall out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Explain to me, about what?


It’s a moot point.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My beloved portables. I need to reload. They are harsh. That's why on a larger unit I prefer a water path even with the loss r/t humidity fall out.
> View attachment 5028164


My puffco is for wax and shatter. Not oil.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul’s out


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My puffco is for wax and shatter. Not oil.


Yes I change out to ceramic skillets on the same batteries for waxes/shatters etc..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Paul’s out


Have a good one.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2021)

There is an extra pork chop if anybody's hungry


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> They liked him without having to tie a porkchop to his neck.


But you've considered the pork chop incentive? Meta is a chef


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But you've considered the pork chop incentive? Meta is a chef


Didn't need to inspire them. They know he is a good guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

Tires are on and good timing plows have been running. Snowing for a few hours now. Wet stuff that's melting because everything was already wet and not frozen. Jeep looks great on 35"s.....time for a smoke and to get the fire going


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There is an extra pork chop if anybody's hungryView attachment 5028185


Be there in a few


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2021)

And fresh out of the oven banana / applesauce bread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I want something with a water path too.
> 
> 
> Yeah the Yocan Dive Mini has a water path and you can use it as a straw or with the skillet. It's very flexible and cheap, about 45 here. I love that you can have an integrated low tech (torch) dab rig with the heavy borosilicate glass and a water path. I dunno, I just dunno, husband walked by and said get both, stop discussing it.


I think I agree with hubby. Get both


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

47 degrees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz it's new and clean?


I only have my utilian and dab rig and torch to compare. This isn’t nearly as hot as the dab rig… I think it’s around 900 at its highest setting which gave the best hit. The water container is small but enough to keep the smoke cool.

overdid it last night and had to go to bed early lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say this now….
> 
> The most efficient way to dab, is with the least amount of water. If you can handle it, dabbing dry is the most efficient.
> 
> ...


With concentrates less diffusion is always best. Not sure I could do waterless (in a dab rig) though I'd be down to try. I'll try anything at least once. 
I never had much luck with nectar collectors but it would seem they've come out with some pretty cool features now. The ones I had were just the cheap glass and silicone. Probably not the best choice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night AND SMOKE YOU MOTHER NATURE


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Morning






Better get your coats out. 

Little snow last night. Just enough to make things nice.........now it'll melt and make everything muddy lol 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only have my utilian and dab rig and torch to compare. This isn’t nearly as hot as the dab rig… I think it’s around 900 at its highest setting which gave the best hit. The water container is small but enough to keep the smoke cool.
> 
> overdid it last night and had to go to bed early lol


Dabanap


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

the previous statement repeated


----------



## Onextremebuzz (Nov 14, 2021)

Nothing like a joint a coffee and a catchy tune from GG while I groom my trees


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Got a text last night from my boys. My youngest tagged a doe in the final hour of their last day. I'd planned on processing some bud yesterday but decided I should clean out the deep freezer instead. The oldest tagged an 11pt buck during bow season last month plus my niece tagged her first moose. She hunts tribal land but my boys hunt state land (its complicated).

Mr Tang is already down at the local diner for Sunday morning coffee so he can brag to the old timers, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 47 degrees


It's 45 here, good morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Got a text last night from my boys. My youngest tagged a doe in the final hour of their last day. I'd planned on processing some bud yesterday but decided I should clean out the deep freezer instead. The oldest tagged an 11pt buck during bow season last month plus my niece tagged her first moose. She hunts tribal land but my boys hunt state land (its complicated).
> 
> Mr Tang is already down at the local diner for Sunday morning coffee so he can brag to the old timers, lol.


 I don't hunt animals but I can respect the fact that you used bows


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> With concentrates less diffusion is always best. Not sure I could do waterless (in a dab rig) though I'd be down to try. I'll try anything at least once.
> I never had much luck with nectar collectors but it would seem they've come out with some pretty cool features now. The ones I had were just the cheap glass and silicone. Probably not the best choice.


Exactly and I've done dry, I prefer humidified. I get less bronchospasm. When we do inhalant therapy for asthma we always use nebulizers. So you deal with the waste by factoring that into the dose. I grow an excess so simply taking an extra hit of a water cooled product equalizes the loss if you produce your own and aren't purchasing.

I'm going to try to buy good quality once and silicone polymerization scares me I would not want to inhale that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Got a text last night from my boys. My youngest tagged a doe in the final hour of their last day. I'd planned on processing some bud yesterday but decided I should clean out the deep freezer instead. The oldest tagged an 11pt buck during bow season last month plus my niece tagged her first moose. She hunts tribal land but my boys hunt state land (its complicated).
> 
> Mr Tang is already down at the local diner for Sunday morning coffee so he can brag to the old timers, lol.


Yeah I should be trimming. Instead here I sit drinking coffee and thinking about my freezer I cleaned in August LOL they defrost really fast when it's over 114. Congrats to your kids. Mr Tang should enjoy the 'sharing'


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly and I've done dry, I prefer humidified. I get less bronchospasm. When we do inhalant therapy for asthma we always use nebulizers. So you deal with the waste by factoring that into the dose. I grow an excess so simply taking an extra hit of a water cooled product equalizes the loss if you produce your own and aren't purchasing.
> 
> I'm going to try to buy good quality once and silicone polymerization scares me I would not want to inhale that.


My thoughts exactly. And I never save the reclaim. It doesnt take long for the nasties to accumulate.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's 45 here, good morning.


Good morning beautiful. Still 47 but the ducklings are on the pond.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful. Still 47 but the ducklings are on the pond.


I hope it warms up quickly for you, that 47 has to hit hard on your joints hun.  
Stay warm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

O boy


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't hunt animals but I can respect the fact that you used bows


I dont hunt myself. I dont have the stomach (or the heart) for it anymore but I do value the effort it takes to honorably and ethically harvest your own food. And its much healthier than anything we could get from a grocery store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2021)

Doing my last res change for a few weeks. Plants come down next Saturday end the next generation starts. I think I’ve decided to build or buy some sort of drying cabinet in our spare bedroom. I don’t want to have to shutdown the grow for drying.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabanap


11 hour dab coma!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope it warms up quickly for you, that 47 has to hit hard on your joints hun.
> Stay warm


Thanks. You know I’m miserable. My left ankle is fine


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I dont hunt myself. I dont have the stomach (or the heart) for it anymore but I do value the effort it takes to honorably and ethically harvest your own food. And its much healthier than anything we could get from a grocery store.


I think understanding that an animal gave its' life for our meals is important.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

Is Consuming Reclaim from Cannabis Concentrates Safe?


Many enthusiasts of cannabis concentrates want to get the most bang for their buck when dabbing. Because of this, a lot of consumers have started collecting reclaim. But is reclaim from concentrates safe to consume?




potguide.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

Scroll down 






Beach Cam – Beach Bistro







www.beachbistro.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is Consuming Reclaim from Cannabis Concentrates Safe?
> 
> 
> Many enthusiasts of cannabis concentrates want to get the most bang for their buck when dabbing. Because of this, a lot of consumers have started collecting reclaim. But is reclaim from concentrates safe to consume?
> ...


Good article and I agree, you know your poison by its' dose.

"To sum up the science, right now we’re not completely sure about the safety of using your reclaim. Reclaim hasn’t been studied extensively and, in the absence of proper testing, we can’t be sure about exactly how it affects us. "

So I guess my laziness is rewarded LOL. Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Scroll down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Location, location, location!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing my last res change for a few weeks. Plants come down next Saturday end the next generation starts. I think I’ve decided to build or buy some sort of drying cabinet in our spare bedroom. I don’t want to have to shutdown the grow for drying.
> 
> View attachment 5028380


I love seedies  cuuute


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I love seedies  cuuute


Children are darling


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Scroll down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting you to be on there waving lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

We have a choo choo to the loo running now. How’s your back @Jeffislovinlife?
I couldn’t get out of bed and had to call for the wife to help me up and walk in front of her while I hold on to her.
Gotta laugh some how.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Children are darling


Weed children, anyway. The human ones seem hit or miss...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was expecting you to be on there waving lol


Too cold but it looks nice right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Children are darling


The little guy helped with the jeep yesterday. He was so amazed we could build a monster truck lol. Learned what sockets and wrenches are. That was something I'll never forget.....it was a great day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We have a choo choo to the loo running now. How’s your back @Jeffislovinlife?
> I couldn’t get out of bed and had to call for the wife to help me up and walk in front of her while I hold on to her.
> Gotta laugh some how.
> View attachment 5028383


Perfectly fine for a train wreck


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

In the snarkiest tone imaginable “BUT we think it’s worth it “






Just 5 more minutes .It’s all I need just 5 more FN minutes .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The little guy helped with the jeep yesterday. He was so amazed we could build a monster truck lol. Learned what sockets and wrenches are. That was something I'll never forget.....it was a great day


rock on DarkWeb that's awesome brings back memories of my daughter who do you love helping me work on my 79 Chevy short bed with 33s I got the same response shit she would be the first to come and get dirty thanks for that


----------



## DCcan (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weed children, anyway. The human ones seem hit or miss...


My boy was supposed to call Mom yesterday, explain why he put her down as emergency contact for ...boxing.
He can't see an uppercut coming to save his life, it's easier to to learn how to run and flee like a squirrel, like me.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My boy was supposed to call Mom yesterday, explain why he put her down as emergency contact for ...boxing.
> He can't see an uppercut coming to save his life, it's easier to to learn how to run and flee like a squirrel, like me.


Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee, or if you normal hide under something and scream, like me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I love seedies  cuuute


I don’t normally take many pics of seedlings. These are just so uniform. If this was Barney’s or Humboldt I’d probably have ten completely different looking plants and a cactus.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My boy was supposed to call Mom yesterday, explain why he put her down as emergency contact for ...boxing.
> He can't see an uppercut coming to save his life, it's easier to to learn how to run and flee like a squirrel, like me.


Is that why you sent him to go get permission from your better haft so you can sit back and watch the events unfold nicely done


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t normally take many pics of seedlings. These are just so uniform. If this was Barney’s or Humboldt I’d probably have ten completely different looking plants and a cactus.


Which strain?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t normally take many pics of seedlings. These are just so uniform. If this was Barney’s or Humboldt I’d probably have ten completely different looking plants and a cactus.


I love the mutants. I always cull a normal looking one for the mutants that still grow. 
What kinda pheno you looking for this time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Which strain?


This is meltdown. I want another crack at it with the gh nutrients


----------



## DCcan (Nov 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that why you sent him to go get permission from your better haft so you can sit back and watch the events unfold nicely done


He told her just before his first bouts or whatever he's doing, said he'd call back and explain. She's fuming, waiting for a call yesterday.
Little darlings...


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing my last res change for a few weeks. Plants come down next Saturday end the next generation starts. I think I’ve decided to build or buy some sort of drying cabinet in our spare bedroom. I don’t want to have to shutdown the grow for drying.
> 
> View attachment 5028380


With the added expansion you may need to convert your living room into a processing center!

Consider the Centurion Pro. It could save on space, pay for itself in the first grow and you won't 
have to smoke out all of your stoner friends to help trim.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

They are always fuming about something !

100% ,“ It’s easier to seek forgiveness then ask for permission “, 

I’d say seeing the upper cut just fine


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

52 and foggy again, hope it clears out a little earlier today. Supposed to get some wind in a couple days to blow this stuff out of here. I can see the house at the end of the road so it isn't that bad. There are times I can barely see the road in front of the house.
Football day.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

@curious2garden I’ve been watching this desirable “Swiss army” vape. Has a water chamber too









EVRI STARTER PACK + GLASS ATTACHMENT


The EVRI is a portable electric dab straw, 510 thread vape pen battery, and vape pod battery. The EVRI Glass Attachment lets you connect to your favorite glass piece or rig. Learn more or buy our dab pens online.




dipdevices.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden I’ve been watching this desirable “Swiss army” vape. Has a water chamber too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at that coupled with the nectar collector!








Dip Device EVRI Starter Pack


Dip Device EVRI Starter Pack Multifunction vape pen and electric Nectar Collector EVRI by Dip Devices is a multi-functional consumption solution. EVRI features a battery that connects magnetically to continuously evolving attachments. These include the Vapor Tip Attachment, which allows...




nectarcollector.org





I'm not in a rush, thanks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

You’re welcome boys





__





Ancient Penis Worms Invented the “Hermit Crab” Lifestyle 500 Million Years Ago






scitechdaily.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re welcome boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you Google "old cock" to find that


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you Google "old cock" to find that


I wanna make a mean old joke so bad....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wanna make a mean old joke so bad....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I think for my safety, I'll pass. I have heard the soft creaking of the league of old drunk ninjas outside my window...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you Google "old cock" to find that


If I could start my life over I’d be a paleontologist. I’m a fossil nerd.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing my last res change for a few weeks. Plants come down next Saturday end the next generation starts. I think I’ve decided to build or buy some sort of drying cabinet in our spare bedroom. I don’t want to have to shutdown the grow for drying.
> 
> View attachment 5028380


I am right behind you...I'll be at 9 weeks next weekend myself and a few will probably be ready then, but the other half need an extra week or so...I was just down feeding and the GMO's are throwing a few nanners...No biggy but I'll be watching/plucking, and maybe chopping them a little early.

My next gen are in 8g bags and almost ready to flip...Probably around Dec. 1

Good morning everyone!! Just had a slice of banana bread and a glass of oj for breakfast, ready for a(nother) dab now!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 14, 2021)

After 3 pots of black coffee, my cohort and I caught a good buzz and took off in the two seater kayak. Coming out of a gnarly canal, we see a real old timer , living on the corner of inlet, struggling with rock, trying to repair seawall. I love working with rock, love building stone walls and was more than happy to lend a hand for a couple of hours. Getting ready to push on the man ( Aig) asked us if we like "old" things ( we sure do) and unveiled a vintage recurve bow. It is a "Black Hawk- Flea Bow" manufactured , starting in early 50's. 
by the " Carvutto Bros." , in McKeesport PA. I love this kind of shit. It's a beautiful wooden bow, laminated on both sides...very fine shape. Good deeds can pay off.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2021)

It’s so bright out today


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Scroll down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as I was looking at the beach cam, I got a text from my old buddy asking me if I was going to comer down this winter....That's gotta be an omen!!

He has the sweetest place on the ocean on the west coast of Florida...a beautiful pad right on the water with a guest house and a pool. He told me to just fly down and he'll leave his Boxster for me at the airport  

Hell, I should be the winter maintenance man, lol. 

Old friend...His dad had a plane and we took lessons together at age 16...Only he got his license, and joined the Air Force and became a helicopter pilot.....and I didn't, lol.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 14, 2021)

Really nice bow you got there, 3 types of laminated wood, lots of work into the hand grip and arrow notch.
Red wood on the front of your bow is probably Osage orange, like the bow on the right.
These are probably same post WW2 era for reference, cheaper versions sold in dept stores and to colleges and summer camps.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wanna make a mean old joke so bad....


Do it do it !!

Great thing about this thread I’ve read in my short time following it is ……these ole grey bushes in here will get it and fire back w/a quickness .Not to much scared going on in here .


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> After 3 pots of black coffee, my cohort and I caught a good buzz and took off in the two seater kayak. Coming out of a gnarly canal, we see a real old timer , living on the corner of inlet, struggling with rock, trying to repair seawall. I love working with rock, love building stone walls and was more than happy to lend a hand for a couple of hours. Getting ready to push on the man ( Aig) asked us if we like "old" things ( we sure do) and unveiled a vintage recurve bow. It is a "Black Hawk- Flea Bow" manufactured , starting in early 50's.
> by the " Carvutto Bros." , in McKeesport PA. I love this kind of shit. It's a beautiful wooden bow, laminated on both sides...very fine shape. Good deeds can pay off.
> 
> View attachment 5028523





DCcan said:


> Really nice bow you got there, 3 types of laminated wood, lots of work into the hand grip and arrow notch.
> Red wood on the front of your bow is probably Osage orange, like the bow on the right.
> These are probably same post WW2 era for reference, cheaper versions sold in dept stores and to colleges and summer camps.
> View attachment 5028549


Nice, I shot target late 50's and early 60's when I was a young lad. Had a Bear and a Wing bow.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Do it do it !!
> 
> Great thing about this thread I’ve read in my short time following it is ……these ole grey bushes in here will get it and fire back w/a quickness .Not to much scared going on in here .


Yeah, too quick, I don't want anyone to have a heart attack, you know? I really shouldn't.


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, too quick, I don't want anyone to have a heart attack, you know? I really shouldn't.


Meh, I can hit the ball back as fast as it is served.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Meh, I can hit the ball back as fast as it is served.


I was under the impression slow and gentle was better, but I'm playing a different sport over here.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 14, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Nice, I shot target late 50's and early 60's when I was a young lad. Had a Bear and a Wing bow.


Any idea what the black wood on the front of his bow is? I'm thinking ash in the middle, then hickory.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, too quick, I don't want anyone to have a heart attack, you know? I really shouldn't.


Hahaha all right then . If your 






is so strong that your mere words cause heart attack…. Then thank you is order !!!!!


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was under the impression slow and gentle was better, but I'm playing a different sport over here.


Which technique do you prefer?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Hahaha all right then . If your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I guess my insults are just too subtle. You are replying like "Do it" and I called the olds heart attack prone, breakable, tipply and creaky. More???

You trying to get me in trouble? 
I really love you guys...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was under the impression slow and gentle was better, but I'm playing a different sport over here.


some of us played jai alai when we were younger, we can take a pelota to the head....probably the best place for most of us to get hit, minimal damage


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, I guess my insults are just too subtle. You are replying like "Do it" and I called the olds heart attack prone, breakable, tipply and creaky. More???
> 
> You trying to get me in trouble?
> I really love you guys...


I can’t speak for any1 but myself but I have “DO NOT REVIVE “ tattooed every where on my body that I feel might be the 1st place the 1st responders will get to when I drop . I was welcoming it ……


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some of us played jai alai when we were younger, we can take a pelota to the head....probably the best place for most of us to get hit, minimal damage







^this is what i do for fun...they called me "grinning dog"...the harder you hit me, the bigger i grinned, and just kept coming...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

I got Stewart little jokes for days here !!!

However ,I am the current bearer of joy ,soooo






Meeeeery Christmas


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

i need a new sparring partner...any takers?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, I guess my insults are just too subtle. You are replying like "Do it" and I called the olds heart attack prone, breakable, tipply and creaky. More???
> 
> You trying to get me in trouble?
> I really love you guys...


We love you too!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, I guess my *insults* are just too subtle. You are replying like "Do it" and I called the olds heart attack prone, breakable, tipply and creaky. More???
> 
> You trying to get me in trouble?
> I really love you guys...


Nah sweetie, those are our strengths. A life sentence is a lot less for us, we have years of guile and craft and because of physical limitations we have learned to adapt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2021)

Just got back from an early Sunday gig, a baby shower in a posh suburb. I forgot my phone at home for the first time in years. My first reaction was panic, then I thought, this is just like it used to be 20+ years ago. We didn't have phones to carry around and we got along just fine. Funny what we get used to, and how our expectations change. And everything _was _fine


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nah sweetie, those are our strengths. A life sentence is a lot less for us, we have years of guile and craft and because of physical limitations we have learned to adapt.


If those are your strengths, I am so sorry. 

But this Guy'll drink a few Craft beers with you! Or did I mishear you? Getting old, sorry


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i need a new sparring partner...any takers?
> View attachment 5028629


I can teach you how to box, I learned from a state champion golden gloves boxer. The lessons ended when I had to help him off the ground.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2021)

Lol. Batters up . This is the small one.gotta have 2 for a double hitter.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Any idea what the black wood on the front of his bow is? I'm thinking ash in the middle, then hickory.


black walnut maybe??


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> black walnut maybe??


bodark or black locust more likely upon a 2nd look


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Any idea what the black wood on the front of his bow is? I'm thinking ash in the middle, then hickory.


Here's a pic of some Blackhawk bows:

_This pic shows the glass. Again right to left Chief: caramel glass, Scorpion: cream glass, Bee: green glass.
I'm planning on eventually refinishing all of these bows as I did with the Hornet. _
(Pic author description. I wonder if the black on his is fiberglass not wood?_)_

Below is a section from an old Cravotta catalog. Note where they say "selected glass backing and facing"

Here's a forum you might search/post on too








Archery Talk Forum


A forum community dedicated to bow and crossbow owners and archery enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about optics, hunting, performance, troubleshooting, styles, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I can’t speak for any1 but myself but I have “DO NOT REVIVE “ tattooed every where on my body that I feel might be the 1st place the 1st responders will get to when I drop . I was welcoming it ……


Nevermind......I was gonna make a penis joke


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i need a new sparring partner...any takers?
> View attachment 5028629


I'm kinda slow, but I'd try


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm kinda slow, but I'd try


That’s sooo SEXY !!! Some 1’s getting laid .


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If those are your strengths, I am so sorry.
> 
> But this Guy'll drink a few Craft beers with you! Or did I mishear you? Getting old, sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> That’s sooo SEXY !!! Some 1’s getting laid .


Ahhhhahah lmao


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife ....I made you and the wifey some soup...Feel better you two!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @Jeffislovinlife ....I made you and the wifey some soup...Feel better you two!!
> 
> View attachment 5028771


Looks so good to thanks for that!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


I thought I was alone for this! Go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5028804


I’m glad I can count on you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m glad I can count on you


Ding dong


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

There’s @shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

@shrxhky420 
Listen to The Elovaters - Margaritas by Old M♤TE on #SoundCloud








The Elovaters - Margaritas


I.G: oldmaate_115 Snap: Maaangz_115




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Hell yeah! Go go go!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah! Go go go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 14, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 14, 2021)

Got Hawaii in about 3 hours 
Gonna continue to practice until then 

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

Perry’s on, catch you in the morning


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

@2garden , past your bedtime , no ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry guys.....I went for another


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420
> Listen to The Elovaters - Margaritas by Old M♤TE on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pretty good song, ain't it?

They got a few good songs. 
From some other songs I have posted, this riddim may sound familiar. Collie Buddz created the riddim and a bunch of artists created their own songs over that riddim. This is what they came up with 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Perry’s on, catch you in the morning


Later big sis


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry guys.....I went for another


Me too

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me too
> 
> SH420


Gotta.

Nooooo! my speakers are dying!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Speakers fixed!

Once you get the hang of the dab straw it's really tasty. Just gotta hover over it close....A touch down gets hot, but just the hover is good


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta.
> 
> Nooooo! my speakers are dying!


I think mine are bullet proof.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think mine are bullet proof.


I picked up some wireless Bluetooth ones over the summer. Just gotta keep them charged and they seriously rock for inexpensive speakers. They last for a while before they need charging too.

Altec Lansing


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Listen to Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix) by ZEBRA KATZ on #SoundCloud








Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix)


Zebra Katz x Kashaka - Marijuana Remixes: Krizzli, Boyfriend, Tony Quattro, Krames THC&303, Wonkers ‘Marijuana’ Featured on Broad City - Season 3 Episode 4 Buy: http://itunes.apple.com/album/id109




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Holy SHIT !!!!!!! I love day light saving not even 7pm so MUCH FUCKING FUN left in the day !!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Holy SHIT !!!!!!! I love day light saving not even 7pm so MUCH FUCKING FUN left in the day !!!!


Fuck that shit!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Haha, right


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Haha, right


I hate it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix) by ZEBRA KATZ on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mamashark started dancing around. She likes dancing 

SH420


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Move buster !!! Love it !!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark started dancing around. She likes dancing
> 
> SH420


Hell yeah!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Move buster !!! Love it !!!!


Is there skiing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Listen to The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon by The Scumfrog on #SoundCloud








The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon


Even though I recorded this mix in my small New Zealand quarantine hotel room, ‘the lagoon’ is a very real place. Last time this year, a small group of friends and I threw a secret bonfire moonrise pa




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I picked up some wireless Bluetooth ones over the summer. Just gotta keep them charged and they seriously rock for inexpensive speakers. They last for a while before they need charging too.
> 
> Altec Lansing


I'm old school, Bose 901's, and a sub.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is there skiing?


Water ,no rope or tow ,just skill set on the lip


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Water ,no rope or tow ,just skill set on the lip


Fuck that shit!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I picked up some wireless Bluetooth ones over the summer. Just gotta keep them charged and they seriously rock for inexpensive speakers. They last for a while before they need charging too.
> 
> Altec Lansing


They put out some serious sounds


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Yep, 

See these ole grey bushes don’t blink !!!

good spot to chill,night all


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm old school, Bose 901's, and a sub.



I'd like to get a good set. 

LOL my shop at one point was a battery, car head unit, amp and random speakers. It actually cranked......definitely went to 11


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd like to get a good set.
> 
> LOL my shop at one point was a battery, car head unit, amp and random speakers. It actually cranked......definitely went to 11


I forgot......with a battery charger.....charging the battery.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> @2garden , past your bedtime , no ?


Just got in from a 3 mile walk. I'm planning on watching an hour or two of TV then bed  But it feels much later than it is


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2021)

Your story you tell it !!! Legit time stamp ,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

Aww chicken broth good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

Now to take Odin out be back in a few


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2021)

and I believe them damn it flipping cold out there


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2021)

Evening ride









Relive 'Fun ride'


View my ride: Fun ride




www.relive.cc


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Evening ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I thought your first stop for a photo was going to be for a beer.
"That's far enough, time for a drink?' is what I was thinking...


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2021)

Time for breakfast














Glassheads "Wake & Bake" Frying Pan Hand Pipe


Whether you're a wake & bake toker or just love breakfast for dinner, you can’t go wrong with the Wake & Bake Frying Pan Hand Pipe. Designed by the brilliant minds at Glassheads, this breakfast themed spoon pipe is made from thick borosilicate glass and measures 4.5” inches in length. The top of...




caliconnected.com






IF I drank coffee this would be the cup I would chose this a.m.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Morning






It's snowing  

How's your day going?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to rake:[ 

How you?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Evening ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the wreath on your bike. Great pictures meta.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific! It's not snowing  and 43! Do you have plans to do more on the press today?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Good morning @shrxhky420 I see you out there. How are you feeling?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have to rake:[
> 
> How you?


Doing good. Heading out to the shop in a bit.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Doing good. Heading out to the shop in a bit.


Work? Booo! 
Or like... your shop in the back? I guess that sounds less boo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Terrific! It's not snowing  and 43! Do you have plans to do more on the press today?


That's the high today  

Yeah, I gotta go over the plow and make a bracket for it and work on the press. You sitting by the window waiting for yours?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Work? Booo!
> Or like... your shop in the back? I guess that sounds less boo.


Yeah, my shop lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, my shop lol


Oh, okay, less work, more mad scientist ? Whatcha got cooking in there


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's the high today
> 
> Yeah, I gotta go over the plow and make a bracket for it and work on the press. You sitting by the window waiting for yours?


That sounds really cold! The working on the press sounds warmer if you get to put all your welding stuff on and keep a torch lit. 

I'm looking forward to it but I'm thinking about how I'm going to organize the area I'm putting it in. I think I need to get a table for it and I'm considering how to organize around it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi beautiful 

47 again, this shit ain’t funny


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> 47 again, this shit ain’t funny


Good morning Paul  Yeah now it's 43 here. I hope they get the heater fixed soon.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> 47 again, this shit ain’t funny


47 sounds good! Wanna trade? 
How you today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Paul  Yeah now it's 43 here. I hope they get the heater fixed soon.


Karen’s home, she doesn’t like it hot, so I’m blaming dad for messing with the thermostat!


Rsawr said:


> 47 sounds good! Wanna trade?
> How you today?


Idk depends on what you got going on? 
I’m ok, thanks for asking.
Have shrink appointment if you wanna go for me? I may not be back after the appointment lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, okay, less work, more mad scientist ? Whatcha got cooking in there


Press


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That sounds really cold! The working on the press sounds warmer if you get to put all your welding stuff on and keep a torch lit.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it but I'm thinking about how I'm going to organize the area I'm putting it in. I think I need to get a table for it and I'm considering how to organize around it.


Heated shop......gotta have that up here. I left it at 55° last night


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Press


Pressing matters!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Heated shop......gotta have that up here. I left it at 55° last night


Sweet, what do you use for heat?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Paul  Yeah now it's 43 here. I hope they get the heater fixed soon.


How’s arthr treating you? My medical recommendation is expired. Get new on the twentieth. Have to walk in. They should hand me a bong while waiting!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, what do you use for heat?


Propane. I have a wood stove to install, but I need to get a bunch of insulated chimney pipe. It would be nice to offset the propane while I'm in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s arthr treating you? My medical recommendation is expired. Get new on the twentieth. Have to walk in. They should hand me a bong while waiting!


Who's arthr?? I'm a bit slow this morning, still working on onboarding the coffee. My med rec needs renewed too. But driving to Hollywood doesn't interest me I need to get it done online and I keep procrastinating. Actually a free bong might be motivational LOL


DarkWeb said:


> Propane. I have a wood stove to install, but I need to get a bunch of insulated chimney pipe. It would be nice to offset the propane while I'm in there.


I'm looking at putting a mini-split upstairs but that seems overkill for the garage and electricity costs here are insane. I'll probably just go with a portable swamp cooler and forget about heat.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Karen’s home, she doesn’t like it hot, so I’m blaming dad for messing with the thermostat!
> 
> Idk depends on what you got going on?
> I’m ok, thanks for asking.
> ...


I am doing nothing aside from getting super high and making squeaky noises when I see a cute house on zillow, and petting my silly dog. Today will be relaxing. But it is like 30 outside 

Oh man, I love pranks, let's confuse the poor head doctor >:]


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Who's arthr?? I'm a bit slow this morning, still working on onboarding the coffee. My med rec needs renewed too. But driving to Hollywood doesn't interest me I need to get it done online and I keep procrastinating. Actually a free bong might be motivational LOL
> 
> I'm looking at putting a mini-split upstairs but that seems overkill for the garage and electricity costs here are insane. I'll probably just go with a portable swamp cooler and forget about heat.


It's also not always on. Unless I'm gonna be out there or if something breaks and I'm in there. I get so much snow I can and have lost the use of my garage doors. I'll send you a pic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Who's arthr?? I'm a bit slow this morning, still working on onboarding the coffee. My med rec needs renewed too. But driving to Hollywood doesn't interest me I need to get it done online and I keep procrastinating. Actually a free bong might be motivational LOL
> 
> I'm looking at putting a mini-split upstairs but that seems overkill for the garage and electricity costs here are insane. I'll probably just go with a portable swamp cooler and forget about heat.


Arthritis 






No surfing kids








Great white sharks tracked to 'infamous' California surfing beach


A great white shark has been hanging out near shore at a popular California surfing destination known for shark attacks.




ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Arthritis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yeah that, I ignore it until I can't. Vandenberg's coastline is gorgeous, luckily the kids are off to surf Costa Rica for the holidays. I wish you well on your psych appt. I hope it helps some. I remember the intractable nature of chronic pain. You need all the support you can get.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 15, 2021)

I chose violence this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Crap I think I lost all my pictures on my old phone. I was looking at the pictures and the battery died......plugged it in to charge.......I turned it on and now the pictures are gone. Fuck!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Crap I think I lost all my pictures on my old phone. I was looking at the pictures and the battery died......plugged it in to charge.......I turned it on and now the pictures are gone. Fuck!


I've been considering storing my pics and address books (which I lost again) and a few other things into the cloud. Currently everything is backed to several large multi terabyte drives. But that's only as good as the last back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've been considering storing my pics and address books (which I lost again) and a few other things into the cloud. Currently everything is backed to several large multi terabyte drives. But that's only as good as the last back.


I'm not gonna be mad yet. I'll let it charge and go back to it later. Man that had so many I want to keep.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

iCloud and Google Photos are what I use.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Snow in the forecast here today too, with a high of 39f.

36f currently, 29f with the wind chill factor  It's getting real!



DarkWeb said:


> Crap I think I lost all my pictures on my old phone. I was looking at the pictures and the battery died......plugged it in to charge.......I turned it on and now the pictures are gone. Fuck!


Oh snap...Hopefully they aren't gone!

Reminds me I have phone issues to deal with today. The used phone I bought that was supposed to be mint, is far from "mint" that is was sold as...it has a big old scratch on the chassis and light scratches all over the screen. They can kiss their good feedback goodbye

Insulated curtains should be here today...Just in time!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2021)

33* & breezy
50mph WSW
Two pots of coffee down


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> iCloud and Google Photos are what I use.


I don't trust either company.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> iCloud and Google Photos are what I use.


Google has family pictures in that cloud that I swear were taken before digital cameras, then lost to time... They see and store everything 
I love it!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5029112
> 33* & breezy
> 50mph WSW
> Two pots of coffee down


Sweet, first in line at the lift


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't trust either company.


Same here, they'll monetize anything! I could write an algorithm to upload to my server but lazy LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, they'll monetize anything! I could write an algorithm to upload to my server but lazy LOL.


Got them! Guess it just needed some time. Picture sent


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Karen’s home, she doesn’t like it hot, so I’m blaming dad for messing with the thermostat!
> 
> Idk depends on what you got going on?
> I’m ok, thanks for asking.
> ...







I have used this for an answering machine message and have it as a ring tone now for Dr.'s and hospital numbers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

How you feeling Jeff? And wife too?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't trust either company.


I don’t trust anyone


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Time to roll some more joints. Oh the agony


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Hot Pockets lol you gotta call the hot line


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got them! Guess it just needed some time. Picture sent


I normally charge my phone USB from my desktop computer and it gives the option of :viewing folders" while charging, so I routinely transfer my pics to the computer


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I normally charge my phone USB from my desktop computer and it gives the option of :viewing folders" while charging, so I routinely transfer my pics to the computer


Need to have a blackberry cable and that was broken by my daughter a while back. So I gotta transfer to a micro SD card.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

I just had to call the hot pockets hot line......I never eat these things lol. But was going to have a quick one. One in the box came without being wrapped in plastic and the crisper sleeve was also gone. 

I figured I'd let them know so they can fix whatever broke. Funniest customer service number I've ever heard.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

It's Monday, right? Where's @Laughing Grass 's smiling face?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, first in line at the lift


Always, car camping demands it.
Gotta get out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How you feeling Jeff? And wife too?


Still under the weather but feel a little bit better it comes in waves one minute feel almost ok and the next feel like shit


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still under the weather but feel a little bit better it comes in waves one minute feel almost ok and the next feel like shit


Wife?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still under the weather but feel a little bit better it comes in waves one minute feel almost ok and the next feel like shit


I could come over and hang out with you. You'd be so annoyed about how much I talk, that you'd probably forget your headache and other woes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's Monday, right? Where's @Laughing Grass 's smiling face?


Good morning happy Monday. My partner is sick.  started with a scratchy throat last, night, this morning it’s wet cough with congestion. Did a rapid test last night and this morning. Both were negative. I have no idea how she could have caught a cold.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I could come over and hang out with you. You'd be so annoyed about how much I talk, that you'd probably forget your headache and other woes!


A chatterbox, eh?  (not "eh" as in Canadian eh)


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday. My partner is sick.  started with a scratchy throat last, night, this morning it’s wet cough with congestion. Did a rapid test last night and this morning. Both were negative. I have no idea how she could have caught a cold.
> View attachment 5029132


Give her a 
How are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday. My partner is sick.  started with a scratchy throat last, night, this morning it’s wet cough with congestion. Did a rapid test last night and this morning. Both were negative. I have no idea how she could have caught a cold.
> View attachment 5029132


Too much concentrates?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

So what kinda skies will you guys be using for the first runs down


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday. My partner is sick.  started with a scratchy throat last, night, this morning it’s wet cough with congestion. Did a rapid test last night and this morning. Both were negative. I have no idea how she could have caught a cold.
> View attachment 5029132


Chicken soup, with lots of garlic, fresh ginger, fresh parsley and hot peppers


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday. My partner is sick.  started with a scratchy throat last, night, this morning it’s wet cough with congestion. Did a rapid test last night and this morning. Both were negative. I have no idea how she could have caught a cold.
> View attachment 5029132


Stay safe, get her some soup! You guys stay cozy


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Chicken soup, with lots of garlic, fresh ginger, fresh parsley and hot peppers


You and the wife too Jeff


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A chatterbox, eh?  (not "eh" as in Canadian eh)


Mess around and find out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I could come over and hang out with you. You'd be so annoyed about how much I talk, that you'd probably forget your headache and other woes!


Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha just a thought you haven't been around menny sick men have you it's not pretty not at all


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents.....hope everyone had a decent weekend......mine was pretty good overall.....

woke up this morning to a nice 59F and sunny.......high today 80F.....should be a nice day....why am i at the shop working.....ah i know $$$$

just made a fresh pot...so if ya need a warm up.....

didn't pick up taco's this morning......i'll get some for lunch later.......i'm thinkin Norma's and Carne Gusada with cheese with an ice tea....yeah that's it...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha just a thought you haven't been around menny sick men have you it's not pretty not at all


Thanks for making assumptions about my life, bud -.-
I was the resident Dorm mom, so I was around sick "men" who were really babies. Training wheels for you


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mess around and find out


Now that is an interesting and tempting challenge


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

lol for you snow people 









Kaegreel Men's Waterproof Warm Plush Lined Outdoor Snow Ankle Boots - Snow Winter Boots


Fashion New Style, High Quality, Cheap Price, Kaegreel Men's Waterproof Warm Plush Lined Outdoor Snow Ankle Boots.




www.kaegreel.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks for making assumptions about my life, bud -.-
> I was the resident Dorm mom, so I was around sick "men" who were really babies. Training wheels for you


Like I said not pretty thoughing fits and whining and making assumptions it not good run save yourself


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Ordered the wife some new Teva flip flops for Christmas. Hope they make it on time.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Like I said not pretty thoughing fits and whining and making assumptions it not good run save yourself


I thought that was pretty standard. where does the sick part come in?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol for you snow people View attachment 5029143
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use these.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ordered the wife some new Teva flip flops for Christmas. Hope they make it on time.


I love my Teva sandals!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Like I said not pretty thoughing fits and whining and making assumptions it not good run save yourself


Smartass Nessness want to say something about boys and men but my whining side is in control right now so I reserved you right go back to this later


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Too much concentrates?


I was wonder about that last night. We hit it pretty hard on Saturday. She’s definitely sick this morning.


Singlemalt said:


> Chicken soup, with lots of garlic, fresh ginger, fresh parsley and hot peppers





Rsawr said:


> Stay safe, get her some soup! You guys stay cozy


She asked me to get her chicken soup and perogies for lunch


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I use these.


You need some of my braces, look like road warrior.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Does she have a fever? Sometimes I feel this way after too much concentrates. I have three daily inhalers though, which help a lot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Does she have a fever? Sometimes I feel this way after too much concentrates. I have three daily inhalers though, which help a lot.


No fever. The wet cough sounds bad tho.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No fever. The wet cough sounds bad tho.


She have a dr?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I use these.


Looks nicer than my Sorels, no ice cleats?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She have a dr?


Yes she’s going to give it another day and test again. She gets the rapid tests free from work and she’s tested daily. She doesn’t want to go to the doctor for a cold.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was wonder about that last night. We hit it pretty hard on Saturday. She’s definitely sick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me to get her chicken soup and perogies for lunch


Turn on a humidifier and keep it on.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love the wreath on your bike. Great pictures meta.


I love this time of year.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


You and my dad would get along...He loves Polka music. When I was a little boy he use to take me to this Polish bar in town, and the old ladies would always want to teach me to Polka....and so they did. 

I remember one time he brought me home and I announced, Mom, I had 18 Shirley Temples....which meant dad had at least 18 cocktails and was still driving his child around. 

Which reminds me, I need to call him about T-Day! It's 10 days away!! What's everyone cooking?? I have not decided.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol for you snow people View attachment 5029143
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd wear those puppies for slippers. I've been shopping for new winter socks...really good ones, which unfortunately are really expensive, but I need great socks, with neuropathy in my feet!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanksgiving is so soon, jeez. Why'd you say that, manfredo...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Arthritis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been to that beach! They had signs up every 50 feet saying “There was a confirmed shark attack at this beach in 2014”


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'd wear those puppies for slippers. I've been shopping for new winter socks...really good ones, which unfortunately are really expensive, but I need great socks, with neuropathy in my feet!!


Bombas has some new slipper socks.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Thanksgiving is so soon, jeez. Why'd you say that, manfredo...


So you can get planning your menu!!

I usually hate this time of year. Thanksgiving, a birthday a week later, than Christmas and New Years...I usually would prefer to fast forward through it all...and this year I am turning the big 6-0...Not quite sure how that's going to sit.

Plus this year I'll be moving an unhappy friend just to add to the joys of the season. An unorganized friend with a ton of shit!!


Paul Drake said:


> Bombas has some new slipper socks.


Have you ordered from them? They look like they have nice stuff but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ordered the wife some new Teva flip flops for Christmas. Hope they make it on time.


Those are the fucking best. Good choice


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @shrxhky420 I see you out there. How are you feeling?


Morning. Yeah I was lurking. I'm in the office today. Hate coming into the office. 
I'm doing well, I guess. 
I've been tired, but I'm starting to burn out in a bad way. 
Already waiting for the weekend...

  

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So you can get planning your menu!!
> 
> I usually hate this time of year. Thanksgiving, a birthday a week later, than Christmas and New Years...I usually would prefer to fast forward through it all...and this year I am turning the big 6-0...Not quite sure how that's going to sit.
> 
> ...


Wait, when’s your birthday? A week after thanksgiving? Mines a week before!

I fucking LOVE this time of the year!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Bombas has some new slipper socks.


At first glance I thought you said stripper socks


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Yeah I was lurking. I'm in the office today. Hate coming into the office.
> I'm doing well, I guess.
> I've been tired, but I'm starting to burn out in a bad way.
> Already waiting for the weekend...
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Thanksgiving is so soon, jeez. Why'd you say that, manfredo...


Last month


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks nicer than my Sorels, no ice cleats?


I don't know if my cleats would fit on them. If it's icy I use the cleats on my asolo's. Better ankle support. Those snow boots are like clouds with no support....good for deep


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, when’s your birthday? A week after thanksgiving? Mines a week before!
> 
> I fucking LOVE this time of the year!!!!


My dad’s birthday is Christmas. He got ripped off big time imo


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So you can get planning your menu!!
> 
> I usually hate this time of year. Thanksgiving, a birthday a week later, than Christmas and New Years...I usually would prefer to fast forward through it all...and this year I am turning the big 6-0...Not quite sure how that's going to sit.
> 
> ...


No but if I were looking for good socks I would because they give a pair to shelters for every pair sold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of snow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot of snow?


No......someone just shook the snow globe


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Yeah I was lurking. I'm in the office today. Hate coming into the office.
> I'm doing well, I guess.
> I've been tired, but I'm starting to burn out in a bad way.
> Already waiting for the weekend...
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last month


Yup. I am a bit slow. Wanna come over for late thanksgiving? The peanutbutter fudge is a trap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot of snow?


Hope your partner is good. Is she going to get to a doctor?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No......someone just shook the snow globe


Good! It feels like winter today, we didn’t get any of the snow they predicted this weekend




Rsawr said:


> Yup. I am a bit slow. Wanna come over for late thanksgiving? The peanutbutter fudge is a trap.


Yea I do! I usually make a small turkey for American thanksgiving, I kinda get jealous that ours is over


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope your partner is good. Is she going to get to a doctor?


Not unless she gets worse. They’re going to want her to do a PCR test.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, when’s your birthday? A week after thanksgiving? Mines a week before!
> 
> I fucking LOVE this time of the year!!!!


Cool a fellow Sagittarius! my $10 honey straw made it in one piece. It's not bad! And my new insulated curtains. I have projects!


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2021)

Fog is depressing, at least it is a high fog today. Supposed to get blown out of here tomorrow.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> *Cool a fellow Sagittarius*!View attachment 5029216 my $10 honey straw made it in one piece. It's not bad! And my new insulated curtains. I have projects!


I'm on the 10th


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm on the 10th


Hey at least we made Friday's this year, so we can celebrate, or mourn, all weekend!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hey at least we made Friday's this year, so we can celebrate, or mourn, all weekend!


Nice, I didn't realize it was gonna be a Friday! Sweet!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Damn, don't you love how one project leads to another? I hung my new curtains...Lovely...except now the old rod sag as I had lace curtains before...So off to Lowes or WalMart to maybe find a curtain rod...But it's 120" so I'll probably have to order it ....waaaaaa


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cool a fellow Sagittarius!View attachment 5029216 my $10 honey straw made it in one piece. It's not bad! And my new insulated curtains. I have projects!


Very nice, did you buy that at a local shop? Looks like sturdy glass and a titanium nail. I love the Keck clip so the tip can't fall in your lap LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, don't you love how one project leads to another? I hung my new curtains...Lovely...except now the old rod sag as I had lace curtains before...So off to Lowes or WalMart to maybe find a curtain rod...But it's 120" so I'll probably have to order it ....waaaaaa


Oh I have one that long. Gets broken every once in a while........I keep saying I'll just make one......lol I even have some nice cold rolled steel that would look great.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2021)

vans lodge slippers


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I use these.


I just got a new pair of winter slippers, just keeps my feet from contact. 

Feet stay warm in the winter, its my ears that can't stand a cold breeze.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5029352
> vans lodge slippers


Coffee, roasty stout sounds delish and looks yummy! What a view you have.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

@DarkWeb get in here


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

420


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice, did you buy that at a local shop? Looks like sturdy glass and a titanium nail. I love the Keck clip so the tip can't fall in your lap LOL


It was an Amazon Prime find....I half expected it to arrive broken, but it made it!



DarkWeb said:


> Oh I have one that long. Gets broken every once in a while........I keep saying I'll just make one......lol I even have some nice cold rolled steel that would look great.


That's what I was thinking...Maybe I can make one! I still haven't made it to Lowes, but I see they aren't cheap!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Now I’m starting to feel sick FML. 

Five offers on my mom’s place after yesterdays open house. We got a bidding war!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was an Amazon Prime find....I half expected it to arrive broken, but it made it!


I had one in my cart twice until I saw @Laughing Grass had 2 got broken. Bummer  
I think I want a stubby solid piece of glass straw, a titanium tip, and a dab press for Christmas.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2021)

And I'm not even sorry about it lol


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5029406


I forgot to put chocolate on my Christmas list...might have to eat the kid's chocolate right now, Jeff.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We got a bidding war!


 Boss sold his house a few months ago.

Offers were "2 thousand over highest bidder"
House listed for 695K sold for 750K


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 15, 2021)

It was like E bay with your max amount and 2k increments up to it!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5029406


Nectar of the Gods right there...you'll be good as new soon!! 

Ever been to Hershey Park in PA anyone?? It's a cool place!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

Scallop season is finally open, stir fried and covered in home grown chili sauce.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nectar of the Gods right there...you'll be good as new soon!!
> 
> Ever been to Hershey Park in PA anyone?? It's a cool place!


Yeah, in '77, I don't remember much i was loaded


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

House showings complete. 
Time to kill Cindy.  trim jail is peace


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

Time to have a beer to quench the chili sauce, then Rollitup, refill the travel packs


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Time to have a beer to quench the chili sauce, then Rollitup, refill the travel packs
> 
> View attachment 5029462


i'm right behind ya in 30min......beer is getting cold, and i have a fresh j rolled


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> House showings complete.
> Time to kill Cindy.  trim jail is peace


Oh I didn't think about that...You are doing showings with plants in the house  Tell them flor the right price you'll leave one


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm right behind ya in 30min......*beer is getting cold, and i have a fresh j rolled*


Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb get in here


Sorry I'm late......had something to do  


Now to try it


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hershey Park in PA


Is that off the Hershey highway?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Boss sold his house a few months ago.
> 
> Offers were "2 thousand over highest bidder"
> House listed for 695K sold for 750K


Two offered the asking price, one with conditions. One was 5k over asking and two were 10k over with no conditions. The two that offered 10k over have been invited to increase their offer.

I’m not involved in selling this house. Sounds like it was a lot easier than the one I dealt with.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two offered the asking price, one with conditions. One was 5k over asking and two were 10k over with no conditions. The two that offered 10k over have been invited to increase their offer.
> 
> I’m not involved in selling this house. Sounds like it was a lot easier than the one I dealt with.


I do not envy realtors. I had to do one showing on my own and my whole soul is sleepy. 

Do you get to buy any fun presents with a slice of it???


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is that off the Hershey highway?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, in '77, I don't remember much i was loaded


It has changed a lot since then!!



DarkWeb said:


> Sorry I'm late......had something to do
> View attachment 5029484
> 
> Now to try it


SWEEEEEEEEET !! Nicer than you can buy!

You should use that for your demo and start taking orders....

Well hell, now you have me wanting to press something...I haven't tried my straw out yet as I'm fresh out of rosin!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry I'm late......had something to do
> View attachment 5029484
> 
> Now to try it


Santa Claus showed up at my house today!

I wonder what he brought me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is that off the Hershey highway?


Been down that road. Got mud on my truck once or twice.

  

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I do not envy realtors. I had to do one showing on my own and my whole soul is sleepy.
> 
> Do you get to buy any fun presents with a slice of it???


Most Realtors drink!! That's what they buy with their slice...Booze!

How it "typically" works, is the agent gets half of the commission they bring into the office, and the principle broker / owner of the company gets the other half, for overseeing them, and providing an office, advertising, signs, etc....and that's why I became a principle broker so I could keep it ALL.

And there's usually 2 agents involved...the listing agent and selling agent, so the commission gets split 4 ways, normally.

It is a tough job...strictly commission usually, so if you spend 100 hours with someone and they decide to go buy a FSBO or buy from their sister in law, you get nothing at all. 

The agent I am dealing with now is completely and totally incompetent. I found out this is her first sale. We are 47 days into it, and she is clueless as to where her buyer is at in the process...and her first time buyer is clueless too.


She's about to get her first lesson as to what happens when you don't meet the time requirements in a contract...It can be voided out!! She certainly didn't earn it anyways.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, I guess my insults are just too subtle. You are replying like "Do it" and I called the olds heart attack prone, breakable, tipply and creaky. More???
> 
> You trying to get me in trouble?
> I really love you guys...


I’d complain but oh my knees


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

OMFG! Way better than I expected too! The flavor is amazing


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Turns out he was very thoughtful and brought me something for my present to sit on!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Turns out he was very thoughtful and brought me something for my present to sit on!
> View attachment 5029500


You sure it wasn’t my birthday present? Wednesday is coming up quick…


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Turns out he was very thoughtful and brought me something for my present to sit on!
> View attachment 5029500


What did I just say lol 

Wow you're gonna like this


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

That's it....The press goes on. It's your fault DW


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Just some old bubble too. Only like a quarter bag full too.

Nope not my fault lol I think it was you


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Most Realtors drink!! That's what they buy with their slice...Booze!
> 
> How it "typically" works, is the agent gets half of the commission they bring into the office, and the principle broker / owner of the company gets the other half, for overseeing them, and providing an office, advertising, signs, etc....and that's why I became a principle broker so I could keep it ALL.
> 
> ...


Stop making me worry, you monster. I offered you friendship, and you show me adulting doubt 

I hope my guy knows his shit o.o


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Turns out he was very thoughtful and brought me something for my present to sit on!
> View attachment 5029500


Thoughtful and practical. Excellent.

As it is not an appliance do you think @Laughing Grass will approve?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5029504
> Just some old bubble too. Only like a quarter bag full too.
> 
> Nope not my fault lol I think it was you


Oh sweet you're running! I still have to drag my ill gotten gains upstairs.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Thoughtful and practical. Excellent.
> 
> As it is not an appliance do you think @Laughing Grass will approve?


I guess we'll know in the morning  if she approves!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh sweet you're running! I still have to drag my ill gotten gains upstairs.


Dooo it! 



curious2garden said:


> I guess we'll know in the morning  if she approves!


Hope they're feeling ok. Sucks to be sick.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I just say lol
> 
> Wow you're gonna like this


Nice


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2021)

Perry time my babies, check you later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nice


Now I just need to remember what paper bag was the CBD lol


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm done rollin and bakin, hot cranberry muffins for breakfast.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5029504
> Just some old bubble too. Only like a quarter bag full too.
> 
> Nope not my fault lol I think it was you


I have really only pressed flower. I think I pressed a small amount of bubble hash when I first got mine but I honestly don't remember.

The first few months I was really getting too high!! I still do if I'm not careful. I've done some stupid shit on rosin!! It's practically narcotic! 


Rsawr said:


> Stop making me worry, you monster. I offered you friendship, and you show me adulting doubt
> 
> I hope my guy knows his shit o.o


Sorry, not meaning to scare you. Yes I hope you have a decent agent too! Everything is taking longer now, for a multitude of reasons. 

My "mess" is probably not as bad as I make it sound. The banks are all super swamped and behind here too I know. Hopefully you find a nice cash buyer...There are plenty of them out there!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I do not envy realtors. I had to do one showing on my own and my whole soul is sleepy.
> 
> Do you get to buy any fun presents with a slice of it???


No, not this one. The three of us split the proceeds from the AZ house. It wasn’t a huge amount they purchased it in 2019.

The money from this house will be her nest egg. She thinks she’s Warren Buffet…giving it away like she has an unlimited supply. I hope she can make this last.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have really only pressed flower. I think I pressed a small amount of bubble hash when I first got mine but I honestly don't remember.
> 
> The first few months I was really getting too high!! I still do if I'm not careful. I've done some stupid shit on rosin!! It's practically narcotic!
> 
> ...


I am sure I'll be fine, or get robbed for all I am not worth. 

MORE IMPORTANTLY.

Stories from too high times???  Even Recently? Wooooah


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Thoughtful and practical. Excellent.
> 
> As it is not an appliance do you think @Laughing Grass will approve?


My opinions on gifts are strictly related to gifts I received


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have really only pressed flower. I think I pressed a small amount of bubble hash when I first got mine but I honestly don't remember.
> 
> The first few months I was really getting too high!! I still do if I'm not careful. I've done some stupid shit on rosin!! It's practically narcotic!
> 
> ...


I came into it wanting to use the bubble. It's just further refined........that being said. I'm interested in jar tech or some sort of curing. 

I pressed that kinda slow and at 185° don't know exactly if that was correct but.....fuck it's tasty and I have a good buzz going. 

Now I need to figure out storage


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I came into it wanting to use the bubble. It's just further refined........that being said. I'm interested in jar tech or some sort of curing.
> 
> I pressed that kinda slow and at 185° don't know exactly if that was correct but.....fuck it's tasty and I have a good buzz going.
> 
> Now I need to figure out storage


glass and freezer; and if you have it a blast of N2 before you close the lid


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> glass and freezer; and if you have it a blast of N2 before you close the lid


I like the tinkering. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like the tinkering. This is gonna be fun.


He says before glass shards and good intentions meet...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He says before glass shards and good intentions meet...


I got this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about
> 
> View attachment 5029541


It looks like the steampunk way to consume a dose of Pfizer...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about
> 
> View attachment 5029541


It happens....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got this


wear gloves and eye protection....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wear gloves and eye protection....


No need to pressurize just purge


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It happens....


Almost every day



Rsawr said:


> It looks like the steampunk way to consume a dose of Pfizer...


lol I love that thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost every day
> 
> 
> 
> lol I love that thing


I mentioned it to my wife. I was gonna get her a pax but I have one that I never use. And the tank for oil is messy. So that sucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's it....The press goes on. It's your fault DW


Actually I think this one's on you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> glass and freezer; and if you have it a blast of N2 before you close the lid


I don’t know if this can do oil. Can’t see why it couldn’t


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t know if this can do oil. Can’t see why it couldn’t


Well what do you think it would do with this

LOL I know it's a lobster pick..... it's what I got


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t know if this can do oil. Can’t see why it couldn’t


Sounds like you need to try this, for science!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well what do you think it would do with this
> View attachment 5029545
> LOL I know it's a lobster pick..... it's what I got


lol that’s thick! I was thinking like honey oil


curious2garden said:


> Sounds like you need to try this, for science!


Lol now I have to buy oil!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like you need to try this, for science!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Hahaha this came on my SoundCloud  


Listen to I'm Hungry (Gettoblaster Remix) [feat. Likasto] by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








I'm Hungry (Gettoblaster Remix) [feat. Likasto]


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that’s thick! I was thinking like honey oil
> 
> 
> Lol now I have to buy oil!


All in all I've come to the conclusion we are all very bad influences on each other.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that’s thick! I was thinking like honey oil
> 
> 
> Lol now I have to buy oil!


Or a press


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All in all I've come to the conclusion we are all very bad influences on each other.


Lol I came here to learn how to grow weed and save money. Learned how to grow weed and spend money


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Or a press


I’ll get there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All in all I've come to the conclusion we are all very bad influences on each other.


We share the "good things in life" and then how to make them better


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well what do you think it would do with this
> View attachment 5029545
> LOL I know it's a lobster pick..... it's what I got


 Did someone say lobster??? 

Hey that's actually perfect! The lobster dabber tool I mean.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t know if this can do oil. Can’t see why it couldn’t


what this to do oil? DW was talking about storage. The best way to store bio-products is in glass, low temps and inert atmosphere


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did someone say lobster???
> 
> Hey that's actually perfect! The lobster dabber tool I mean.


LOL I know. I gotta get or make something better out of stainless. But it works for now


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what this to do oil? DW was talking about storage. The best way to store bio-products is in glass, low temps and inert atmosphere


She was probably responding to me on this




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


glass and freezer; and if you have it a blast of N2 before you close the lid I like the tinkering. This is gonna be fun.



www.rollitup.org





She high bro


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what this to do oil? DW was talking about storage. The best way to store bio-products is in glass, low temps and inert atmosphere


How long will fresh rosin keep, at room temp? I only press small amounts so far.

I remember someone saying "not long". I've never made it past about 3 days with pressings and I wondered about freezing it.

They sell fresh rosin in dispensaries...I wonder if it's sealed air tight, or how they store it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How long will fresh rosin keep, at room temp? I only press small amounts so far.
> 
> I remember someone saying "not long". I've never made it past about 3 days with pressings and I wondered about freezing it.
> 
> They sell fresh rosin in dispensaries...I wonder if it's sealed air tight, or how they store it.


But then people cure it. I wonder the same.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How long will fresh rosin keep, at room temp? I only press small amounts so far.
> 
> I remember someone saying "not long". I've never made it past about 3 days with pressings and I wondered about freezing it.
> 
> They sell fresh rosin in dispensaries...I wonder if it's sealed air tight, or how they store it.


Dunno, I'd suspect a short time. You've got and want the volatiles (terpenes, etc). Those begin to off gas almost immediately; if you smell it then your terps are evaporating. You want to minimize/slow down oxidation of the cannabinoids and terpenes, so you'd want an inert/non oxidizing atmosphere. And finally you want it stored in a non reactive container and dark storage at low temps to prevent photooxidation


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2021)

I guess I'm going about it semi right...Make small batches and use it up quick while it's fresh. I think it was @doublejj I got that from.

I'm still experimenting with temperatures and times. The stuff I pressed tonight was a little over done I think. But yep, it is a fun hobby, so long as you have time to waste, because you'll be wasted most of the time!  

So far, pressing fresh dried flower has been the best...The smell of fresh hot terps when you open that fresh press is awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what this to do oil? DW was talking about storage. The best way to store bio-products is in glass, low temps and inert atmosphere


he was talking about the oil being messy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How long will fresh rosin keep, at room temp? I only press small amounts so far.
> 
> I remember someone saying "not long". I've never made it past about 3 days with pressings and I wondered about freezing it.
> 
> They sell fresh rosin in dispensaries...I wonder if it's sealed air tight, or how they store it.


the stuff I bought on the weekend came in a wax paper pouch


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he was talking about the oil being messy


Indeed it is, and inherently wasteful meaning a significant portion is stuck to containers


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the stuff I bought on the weekend came in a wax paper pouch
> 
> View attachment 5029609


Did that work in your new toy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did that work in your new toy?


yup I’m smoking it right now. My utilian wouldn’t get hot enough for rosin. 



Singlemalt said:


> Indeed it is, and inherently wasteful meaning a significant portion is stuck to containers


I’ve never been a big fan of oil. That shit stains everything


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2021)

I bought concentrate pads for my firefly. Bad influences.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Almost 1am wtf am I doing awake


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost 1am wtf am I doing awake


You just know when there's a party going on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You just know when there's a party going on.


Party of two. It’s only 10pm there right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

3:33 can’t sleep ugh!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2021)

Have a 1/2 shot to drop your heart rate, sometimes thats enough to put the gears on idle again...
I had 2 cookies and slept like a rock, just keep waking up early.
Internal clock is till on Daylight time.

Dog caught me having a second cookie, he was bullshit mad for not sharing.
He's turned into a peanutbutter cookie pothead, up to all kinds of antics after his dose.
His breathing is better, runs down the stairs, wants to play tug of war.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3:33 can’t sleep ugh!


I fell asleep, I feel I let you down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Morning






Man, I slept good 

What's happening today? 

Nice and sunny here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Have a 1/2 shot to drop your heart rate, sometimes thats enough to put the gears on idle again...
> I had 2 cookies and slept like a rock, just keep waking up early.
> Internal clock is till on Daylight time.
> 
> ...


 Reminded me to make cookies. That rare occasion i blow a hit in my dogs ear, he will sit and stare at me. After i give him rubs, hungry thirsty? Wanna go for a W.A.L.K?. Starts wagging tail. Fuck he learned how to spell. Ok lets go.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I got two hours tops. Going to get brain pokes this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I got two hours tops. Going to get brain pokes this morning


Any idea why? Sleep in yesterday morning? That throws me off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Any idea why? Sleep in yesterday morning? That throws me off.


feeling like crap myself and listening to her cough all night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> feeling like crap myself and listening to her cough all night.


Please take the very best care of your self get some rest and hopefully your better haft feels better soon


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> feeling like crap myself and listening to her cough all night.


Try and catch a dabnap after lunch, and feel better


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you did....Feeling groggy this morning from the dabs? I know I was but coffee is helping!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning


A very special coffee to you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Good morning and would you just look at what the cat drug in last night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

i think we're going to go to Cades Cove and go horseback riding today....not my idea, but wtf...i mean, who would want to hang around their house and be lazy all day? and it's beautiful weather for it, overcast and cold....i'll take pics, maybe we'll see some elk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and would you just look at what the cat drug in last night.
> View attachment 5029747


Love the looks of that table you have there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and would you just look at what the cat drug in last night.
> View attachment 5029747


you must have a very muscular cat


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and would you just look at what the cat drug in last night.
> View attachment 5029747


What is it


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you must have a very muscular cat


To be honest once I saw what he was dragging I helped!

I have a very thoughtful cat!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is it


Good morning, how are you feeling?
It's a new workstation.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how are you feeling?
> It's a new workstation.


I’m ok, thanks for asking.
Looks nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bet you did....Feeling groggy this morning from the dabs? I know I was but coffee is helping!


And I sound like I was pounding the bourbon too. 



curious2garden said:


> To be honest once I saw what he was dragging I helped!
> View attachment 5029761
> I have a very thoughtful cat!


Hell yeah! Get those plates warm


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Damn everything I made the last few weeks is gone! LOL

Work wise


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and would you just look at what the cat drug in last night.
> View attachment 5029747


Sweet bench! Where did you get it from?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And I sound like I was pounding the bourbon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah! Get those plates warm


Well what do you know! There is gold in them thar flowers!

Not bad for some old flower I just had laying about. It's in the freezer. Now to remove from the parchment and measure the return. I need to clean my dab skillet or just heat some screens in my bong. Decisions, decisions, my new nectar collector is winging it's way to me. I need to find a thermopen I like.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet bench! Where did you get it from?


Home Depot and I just love it. I got an under sink mat for it from Walmart that fits the top perfectly. It's a really nice workstation.


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

Woke up at 5 AM, guess I'll just get some rest when I'm dead. Maybe I can get in a nap today. 
No fog this morning, north wind is stirring and will hopefully push out the rest of the overcast soon. I really need some sunshine, I hate when we get stuck in the fog doldrums. 
I reset the trucks check engine light, need to run it to set all the sensors.
Mornin


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Home Depot and I just love it. I got an under sink mat for it from Walmart that fits the top perfectly. It's a really nice workstation.


around 4X2 ft, roughly?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Woke up at 5 AM, guess I'll just get some rest when I'm dead. Maybe I can get in a nap today.
> No fog this morning, north wind is stirring and will hopefully push out the rest of the overcast soon. I really need some sunshine, I hate when we get stuck in the fog doldrums.
> I reset the trucks check engine light, need to run it to set all the sensors.
> Mornin


I'd say run away south to the desert but we are over cast and looking like rain. So meh, but I do have dabs! Let me know if it gets through smog, you gonna take it in today?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> around 4X2 ft, roughly?


Yes and 37" tall so a nice counter height and the wheels are large and sturdy and move easily on carpet. But best of all they lock so when I'm pumping the press there's no movement. It's a very heavy table so it doesn't budge.


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd say run away south to the desert but we are over cast and looking like rain. So meh, but I do have dabs! Let me know if it gets through smog, you gonna take it in today?


I need to make sure the codes stay clear first, then make an appointment.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and 37" tall so a nice counter height and the wheels are large and sturdy and move easily on carpet. But best of all they lock so when I'm pumping the press there's no movement. It's a very heavy table so it doesn't budge.


what is the cubic displacement on the drawers?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what is the cubic displacement on the drawers?


What is that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is that?


the volume; dimensions, how big are the drawers


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m going to bundle up and hopefully sit on the beach this afternoon.
No building anything here. How boring, eh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> …how big are the drawers


Ahhh English, thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what is the cubic displacement on the drawers?


The drawers are a nice, useful size so I don't have to hunt for pressing supplies, 5"x15"x17.5" = 1312.5 cubic inches.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The drawers are a nice, useful size so I don't have to hunt for pressing supplies, 5"x15"x17.5" = 1312.5 cubic inches.
> View attachment 5029778


Sweet!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going to bundle up and hopefully sit on the beach this afternoon.
> No building anything here. How boring, eh?


How warm is it there. It's 59 here so not bad but make sure you bundle up warm so you protect your joints and enjoy the beach. It's lovely there, paradise.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How warm is it there. It's 59 here so not bad but make sure you bundle up warm so you protect your joints and enjoy the beach. It's lovely there, paradise.


Supposed to be about 78 for the high. It is paradise.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Supposed to be about 78 for the high. It is paradise.


We are looking at 77 here but we'll see, it's still very cloudy. My sneakers are laced up and I need to hit the bong and the streets. Enjoy your paradise hun, you deserve it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5029789


How are you and the wife feeling this morning Jeff?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

Morning everyone....how's everyone feeling and doing.....

just pulled into the shop, and have already dealt with 2 customers......low this morning 66F and some patchy fog, high today 81....and from what i heard on the news this morning we have a cool front blowing come tomorrow night into thursday....love cool evenings nice sitting on the porch weather....

just started up a fresh pot, so if ya need a warm up there ya go......

now it's taco time........potato and egg it is.......and course gotta have the spicy sauce.....yum.....

i'll be around if ya need me.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How are you and the wife feeling this morning Jeff?


Human ish right now thanks for asking


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

@curious2garden 

Congrats on the new press! That’s hawt!

Love the work table too!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I got two hours tops. Going to get brain pokes this morning


 i think i need some of those. Care to explain? Pm if
needed


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Congrats on the new press! That’s hawt!
> 
> Love the work table too!


Santa, said Meta ordered me too because of his monthly grandeur. Who am I to argue with Santa?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> i think i need some of those. Care to explain? Pm if
> needed


covid test. Still surprises me how far into your head your sinuses go.

getting steak and eggs for lunch.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5029789


I’ve got that China! Looks like you got the eggo


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> covid test. Still surprises me how far into your head your sinuses go.
> 
> getting steak and eggs for lunch.


Do you have any places where you can do it yourself with instruction? I preferred that to the bored doctor who clearly didn't care about our poor noses. You guys still feeling like you're getting sick?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have any places where you can do it yourself with instruction? I preferred that to the bored doctor who clearly didn't care about our poor noses. You guys still feeling like you're getting sick?


CVS


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> covid test. Still surprises me how far into your head your sinuses go.
> 
> getting steak and eggs for lunch.


You can't go wrong with steak and eggs, yum!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you have any places where you can do it yourself with instruction? I preferred that to the bored doctor who clearly didn't care about our poor noses. You guys still feeling like you're getting sick?


not with the PCR tests that I know of. We have the panbio rapid tests, she did two and they both came back negative. We’re only doing this so she can see her doctor. He won’t see her if she’s symptomatic without a negative PCR test.

she’s pretty rough but she’s out of bed and hungry so that’s positive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You can't go wrong with steak and eggs, yum!


the greasier the better… and no fruit or any of that healthy shit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

I need my ugly sweater T-shirt


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> CVS


I have places I can go. I just don't live in Canada and know what it's like. I like my little clinic, we get to stick a swab up our own noses. Way less stressful.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have places I can go. I just don't live in Canada and know what it's like. I like my little clinic, we get to stick a swab up our own noses. Way less stressful.


Sorry I thought you were looking for testing sites.
This is me every time I was tested


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry I thought you were looking for testing sites.
> This is me every time I was tested View attachment 5029824


lol me too!




Rsawr said:


> I have places I can go. I just don't live in Canada and know what it's like. I like my little clinic, we get to stick a swab up our own noses. Way less stressful.


that’s why I like the panbio. You can do it at home and you only have to go 2cm deep.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

It's snowing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing....


 I’m sorry


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Supposed to be about 78 for the high. It is paradise.


It's not even going to get that warm in my house today! Lol. I just went to Walmart for a curtain rod and wound up grabbing bird food. 74 lbs worth of bird food. Hopefully this will last most of the winter


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing....


Send some to Malibu, will ya?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's not even going to get that warm in my house today! Lol. I just went to Walmart for a curtain rod and wound up grabbing bird food. 74 lbs worth of bird food. Hopefully this will last most of the winterView attachment 5029828


That's a lot of bird food! You trying to gather an army?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's a lot of bird food! You trying to gather an army?


Remake of 1963 film "The Birds"


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Remake of 1963 film "The Birds"


I was thinking 2010s birdemic, but yeah! Go classic!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Remake of 1963 film "The Birds"


And Willard. We get rats when we fill the bird feeders. Target practice


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Send some to Malibu, will ya?


Careful what you wish for, lol. The way the weather has been, anything is possible!



Rsawr said:


> That's a lot of bird food! You trying to gather an army?


They are my new friends, and I feel bad for them...It's freaking cold out there!

I was reading a wild Chickadee lives about 2 years in the wild...But with access to a backyard birdfeeder, they can live much longer...Up to a decade. 



Paul Drake said:


> And Willard. We get rats when we fill the bird feeders. Target practice


I thought of that...I'm probably attracting mice too....I'll have to load my mice traps up...But I have killed birds accidentally with mouse traps...They like peanut butter too


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Careful what you wish for, lol. The way the weather has been, anything is possible!
> 
> 
> They are my new friends, and I feel bad for them...It's freaking cold out there!
> ...


I would love it if it snowed in Malibu…but please, don’t send me a soggy envelope in the mail. I didn’t mean for him to send snow THAT way!!


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

I think someone hacked Home Depot and Lowes...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think someone hacked Home Depot and Lowes...


??


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> ??


Sites are down.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

Working for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think someone hacked Home Depot and Lowes...


what tha????


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 16, 2021)

Happy wake N bake from water world


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> covid test. Still surprises me how far into your head your sinuses go.
> 
> getting steak and eggs for lunch.


 Word my nerd.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 16, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Happy wake N bake from water world


went there when i was a kid. Wet n wild? Or just SE?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m sorry


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m sorry


No your not.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

Lunch anyone.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 16, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> went there when i was a kid. Wet n wild? Or just SE?


Its my work, sourounding areas flooded.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Its my work, sourounding areas flooded.


ur up in the NW aren't ya....heard there was flooding up in that region...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Did you know this?









Moon's Oxygen Enough to System 8 Billion Lives! NASA Plans to Extract it


It turns out that the oxygen on the moon is vast enough to sustain billions of lives. Here's how NASA plans to extract it:




www.techtimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i didn't...thanks.....interesting read


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Working for me
> 
> View attachment 5029844


Came back up here also


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no i didn't...thanks.....interesting read


You’re welcome. I had no idea and I’m watching a moon show too. Very cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re welcome. I had no idea and I’m watching a moon show too. Very cool.


i have always loved that big rock in the sky, it's my first go to when i have the telescope out....


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 16, 2021)

So the three months is for the next appointment . My nephew said they’d call if they found something before then .

Been staying off the internet and keeping my mind busy sitting in trim jail


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what is the cubic displacement on the drawers?


21.5 Liters, HO Brakes, HP Paint, Optional Baja wheels.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have always loved that big rock in the sky, it's my first go to when i have the telescope out....


I’m a cancer/moon child


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Remake of 1963 film "The Birds"


I am surprised not to find a movie title that reduces the concept to its simplest. Maybe because “The Bird” has been covered.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2021)

bbq rib eye weather


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5029913
> bbq rib eye weather


Put a pinging Harley in that pic and, perfection.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m a cancer/moon child


I'm a scorpio/water spirit


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m a Gemini/distilled spirit


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

Capricorn/horny spirit


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Asshole/metal spirit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

It's time.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Asshole/metal spirit


I sense a little patina?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Gawd I loved their songs. Them and Diana Ross and the Supremes.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Asshole/metal spirit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Gawd I loved their songs. Them and Diana Ross and the Supremes.


I only know that one From them. I thought astrology was cool then I went and read my signs traits… I’m nothing like that!

Trying to take a nap and get dog cuddles. He thinks it’s play time and won’t stop biting me.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only know that one From them. I thought astrology was cool then I went and read my signs traits… I’m nothing like that!
> 
> Trying to take a nap and get dog cuddles. He thinks it’s play time and won’t stop biting me.


My pup is a great cuddle bunny.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only know that one From them. I thought astrology was cool then I went and read my signs traits… I’m nothing like that!


So you missed the whole "hey what's your sign?" at the clubs.

"you know two water signs can make for some great times"


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5029951


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My pup is a great cuddle bunny.


he normally is a cuddle monster. He just thinks beds are for playing.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he normally is a cuddle monster. He just thinks beds are for playing.


Mine mercifully initiates nap phase.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


i quit listening to Ted when he went full trumptard/antivaxx


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 16, 2021)

I think BK has made a bunch of "friends" ........ what he calls sock puppets that are trying to disgrace him in a feeble manner


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I think BK has made a bunch of what he calls sock puppets that are trying to disgrace him in a feeble manner


And I think about bad cats being cut orders to report to doggie heaven.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I think BK has made a bunch of "friends" ........ what he calls sock puppets that are trying to disgrace him in a feeble manner


Some people take flushing way too serious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)

wtf???


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Sour Space Candy Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Bred by Oregon CBD, Sour Space Candy is a CBD-dominant cultivar that crosses Sour Tsunami with Early Resin Berry. The CBD-heavy Sour Tsunami grows strong and has a flavor profile similar to GG4 and Sour Diesel, while the Early Resin Berry brings even more sour flavors to the mix. Dense buds are...




www.leafly.com





Just pressed some


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m a Gemini/distilled spirit


<<<< 2


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

My dick is hard......my back don't hurt......I can see in the dark! CBD!

LOL kidding.......but the flavor is out of this world!


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

Saw some sunshine today.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just pressed some


Damn, I've had live rosin a couple times with a homemade nug smasher, that stuff is good.

I have a 12" piece of _I_ beam I wanted to use for the press, custom mount the plates, but it looks like too much drilling and modding.
I could do it, just easier to bolt some angle iron together, than drill holes thru 3/8 hardened steel beam. 2 more inches and it would have fit with no major work at all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Damn, I've had live rosin a couple times with a homemade nug smasher, that stuff is good.
> 
> I have a 12" piece of _I_ beam I wanted to use for the press, custom mount the plates, but it looks like too much drilling and modding.
> I could do it, just easier to bolt some angle iron together, than drill holes thru 3/8 hardened steel beam. 2 more inches and it would have fit with no major work at all.


Weld it


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Damn, I've had live rosin a couple times with a homemade nug smasher, that stuff is good.
> 
> I have a 12" piece of _I_ beam I wanted to use for the press, custom mount the plates, but it looks like too much drilling and modding.
> I could do it, just easier to bolt some angle iron together, than drill holes thru 3/8 hardened steel beam. 2 more inches and it would have fit with no major work at all.


I once had salvage steel rail. That would have aced it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I once had salvage steel rail. That would have aced it.


You need steel? Got a roof rack for your car


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My dick is hard......my back don't hurt......I can see in the dark! CBD!


Actually...with that said.....the wife might be in trouble


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need steel? Got a roof rack for your car


It’s a Honda. Otherwise I’d be like so in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It’s a Honda. Otherwise I’d be like so in.


I could probably just weld it to the roof.....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I could probably just weld it to the roof.....


 and cost me two mpg


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> and cost me two mpg


I'll put some speed holes in it for you....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he normally is a cuddle monster. He just thinks beds are for playing.


Hmmmmm, I wonder who he learned that from  

I got my curtains hung....Twice! It's like a freaking cave in here now...I like it. Wake me up in April...late April


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll put some speed holes in it for you....


Thanks but many years ago I said no more speed.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Thanks but many years ago I said no more speed.


Or speed holes. Insidious sirens.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

Now that everyone has new rosin presses and dabbing toys, it got real quiet....

Everyone dabnapping??

Stouffers is on the menu tonight


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Now that everyone has new rosin presses and dabbing toys, it got real quiet....
> 
> Everyone dabnapping??
> 
> ...


I got the fire going ....talked to someone on the phone and....ahhh....maybe two people......ahhh


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Ham steak, eggs, hash browns, coffee-decaf.
YUM AND IT’S PERRY TIME! 
hasta las vegas kids


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ham steak, eggs, hash browns, coffee-decaf.
> YUM AND IT’S PERRY TIME!
> hasta las vegas kids


You can't go yet.......

Dab?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can't go yet.......
> 
> Dab?


Don’t ever try to twist my arm! lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t ever try to twist my arm! lol


Hold on I'm coughing...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Go


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5030096


Fine!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

Go get her big boy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

@curious2garden 

Mackenzi made cupcakes for me. They tried…lol


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mine mercifully initiates nap phase.


My lab says it’s bedtime .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2021)

Odin is in


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin is inView attachment 5030140


Odin is done And not caring if you follow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Mackenzi made cupcakes for me. They tried…lol
> 
> ...


you put enough frosting on those and they'll be just fine....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you put enough frosting on those and they'll be just fine....


They actually cooked all the way through and they taste good. The reason they fell is because they overfilled the cupcake papers. They shoulda filled half way and made 12, but they filled them up too much and only made 9 I think.

Overfilled cupcakes tend to sink like that in the middle, but in this case, they turned out tasty. Pretty good for a 3 year old


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They actually cooked all the way through and they taste good. The reason they fell is because they overfilled the cupcake papers. They shoulda filled half way and made 12, but they filled them up too much and only made 9 I think.
> 
> Overfilled cupcakes tend to sink like that in the middle, but in this case, they turned out tasty. Pretty good for a 3 year old


.

It's the best cupcakes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They actually cooked all the way through and they taste good. The reason they fell is because they overfilled the cupcake papers. They shoulda filled half way and made 12, but they filled them up too much and only made 9 I think.
> 
> Overfilled cupcakes tend to sink like that in the middle, but in this case, they turned out tasty. Pretty good for a 3 year old


You get more chocolate icing, they’re onto something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You get more chocolate icing, they’re onto something.


anything a 3 year old makes for you, you eat it and tell them it was the best you ever had, even if it takes a whole jar of antacids to get over it


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anything a 3 year old makes for you, you eat it and tell them it was the best you ever had, even if it takes a whole jar of antacids to get over it


Naw, I don’t lie to my kid, nor do I let her ‘win’ if we play games or anything.

She gotta earn that shizzz!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, I don’t lie to my kid, nor do I let her ‘win’ if we play games or anything.
> 
> She gotta earn that shizzz!


no, never let them win, make them earn it, but if a three year old can muster the attention to make you cupcakes, you tell her those are the best cupcakes ever...because they are


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, never let them win, make them earn it, but if a three year old can muster the attention to make you cupcakes, you tell her those are the best cupcakes ever...because they are


Well, in this case, they actually taste good. But if they sucked, I’d let her know they weren’t great, and show her how to make good cupcakes.

That doesn’t mean I don’t praise her for the effort and tell her how proud of her I am along the way.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, in this case, they actually taste good. But if they sucked, I’d let her know they weren’t great, and show her how to make good cupcakes.


He does this to us too!


Metasynth said:


> That doesn’t mean I don’t praise her for the effort and tell her how proud of her I am along the way.


Lol, did you see my failed fried rice topped with scallops the other day? Turned a bit gooey, got impatient at the end


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Morning






17°


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Mackenzi made cupcakes for me. They tried…lol
> 
> ...


She's a genius meta! She just invented the thumbprint cupcake which allows for more frosting consumption without any telltale signs!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you calibrating your freezer?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh yeah, hi beautiful. It’s 58 and gonna get in the 80s today.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, hi beautiful. It’s 58 and gonna get in the 80s today.View attachment 5030465


Ok now that sounds better! We are 44 here, going to 75. How was the beach yesterday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, hi beautiful. It’s 58 and gonna get in the 80s today.View attachment 5030465






 for the 80s


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 17, 2021)

Morning all . Just water and blueberry Greek yogurt this morning .

high of 60° with a 70% chance of rain . Really don’t need the rain  . This up be down weather makes my body hurt all over .


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok now that sounds better! We are 44 here, going to 75. How was the beach yesterday?


No. I couldn’t get Barbie to go. I’m going to try to go without her today if she doesn’t feel like it again. It’s ok. I just need a chair out there.
Once upon a time we would just dig little holes to lie in, nice cool sand on your ass.
What are you doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning all . Just water and blueberry Greek yogurt this morning .
> 
> high of 60° with a 70% chance of rain . Really don’t need the rain  . This up be down weather makes my body hurt all over .


We understand


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning all . Just water and blueberry Greek yogurt this morning .
> 
> high of 60° with a 70% chance of rain . Really don’t need the rain  . This up be down weather makes my body hurt all over .


The barometer wreaks havoc on joints, feel better  
Send your water to us, we could use it. Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No. I couldn’t get Barbie to go. I’m going to try to go without her today if she doesn’t feel like it again. It’s ok. I just need a chair out there.
> Once upon a time we would just dig little holes to lie in, nice cool sand on your ass.
> What are you doing today?


With a high of 85 today sounds perfect for the beach. I'm going to the commissary, gotta decide on the Thanksgiving menu and buy most of it today.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> With a high of 85 today sounds perfect for the beach. I'm going to the commissary, gotta decide on the Thanksgiving menu and buy most of it today.


HAM and I’m in !


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> With a high of 85 today sounds perfect for the beach. I'm going to the commissary, gotta decide on the Thanksgiving menu and buy most of it today.


I talked to my dad and Karen last night. They are so excited for thanksgiving. I can only imagine! I know I sure am thankful for their recovery!

They’re going to celebrate at my asshole brother’s house. My pos mom also goes. Even if it wasn’t four hours away I would not go.

And afterwards they insist on coming up here too. I’ve tried to convince him we can have ours the next day or whatever. He said nooooooo I want to see you. 
So I have no idea what we will do.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

I forgot all about Thanksgiving....Haven't even called my dad back. And I really don't want too!

Pain management this morning...No injections today, just drugs!

Then a Covid booster and flu shot and CVS this afternoon, and dentist tomorrow...Thats too many appointments in a 24 hour period!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> HAM and I’m in !


I am considering ham. The last one I had was so good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I am considering ham. The last one I had was so good.


Barbie’s favorite. I love turkey. Can someone breed both together? Turkam maybe?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I talked to my dad and Karen last night. They are so excited for thanksgiving. I can only imagine! I know I sure am thankful for their recovery!
> 
> They’re going to celebrate at my asshole brother’s house. My pos mom also goes. Even if it wasn’t four hours away I would not go.
> 
> ...


I now what I'd do if I lived there, here's your sign:


Seriously that sucks, I'd try playing it in terms of how tired Karen must be right now. After a day of revelry it will be exhausting. I hope he listens to your tomorrow or better later so she has some recovery time.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones. Got my booster, killed all my players... Last night was epic!

How y'all doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> HAM and I’m in !


Ok I'm taking the easy way out. Nueske's is catering  Just ordered this:

With bacon for desert! I'm done.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I now what I'd do if I lived there, here's your sign:
> View attachment 5030467
> 
> Seriously that sucks, I'd try playing it in terms of how tired Karen must be right now. After a day of revelry it will be exhausting. I hope he listens to your tomorrow or better later so she has some recovery time.


Love the sign!

We know they don’t listen to the voice of reason in Weeki. But hopefully!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife how you guys doing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2021)

We are sick of being sick and tried wait a minute I think I've heard this somewhere lol feeling a little better thanks for asking and yourself


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I talked to my dad and Karen last night. They are so excited for thanksgiving. I can only imagine! I know I sure am thankful for their recovery!
> 
> They’re going to celebrate at my asshole brother’s house. My pos mom also goes. Even if it wasn’t four hours away I would not go.
> 
> ...


lock up the house and go out for the evening...and conveniently forget your phones at the house...
you do things for family and real friends you wouldn't do for anyone else, you'll probably deal with it, have a nice visit, and be profoundly glad it's over for another year when they leave


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Listen to Billy Idol - White Wedding (The Shakerman 12'' Extended Remix) by Shakerman (Remixes) on #SoundCloud








Billy Idol - White Wedding (The Shakerman 12'' Extended Remix)


The Shakerman Remix ! Enjoy & share. To download a free bundle of Shakerman Remixes, clic here : https://uptobox.com/jc9wj5fcb6yh




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

I got the booster in the wrong shoulder. My coffee lifting arm. :[


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got the booster in the wrong shoulder. My coffee lifting arm. :[


ambidextrous is good , besides it's only a day. I got mine on Sat, by Monday I had to press on injection site to feel notice that I even got it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2021)

Negative for covid!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

hello hello....howdy everyone....hope everyone is feeling okie dokie.......least that's my hope

woke up this morning to a mild 66F again with a light fog.....high today 81F and sunny.....yeah that's gonna change tonight into tomorrow we're dropping 20 degrees during the day time.....it's all good.....just means no shorts turn to jeans....

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a refill....cool

ok....gonna hit these taco's......bean and cheese today........

now to sip on this fresh coffee and figure out what i need to get done today.....i'll be around if ya need me.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

Another gray morning, well at least it isn't foggy.
Mornin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Negative for covid!


Did you have to have the telephone pole shoved through your nasal path to the cerebellum?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Negative for covid!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you have to have the telephone pole shoved through your nasal path to the cerebellum?


I asked one nurse if she had to shove it up my brain like the other ones I had. She said that they hurt? I said hell yeah they did. She said this won’t hurt. 
I think that bitch shoved it all the way out the backside of my skull. Nurses, Some of them lie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you have to have the telephone pole shoved through your nasal path to the cerebellum?


Yea second time for me and hopefully the last.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2021)

I fucking LOVE this time of the year. Hooray for Christmas music!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2021)

@Metasynth have you out up Christmas decorations yet?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Metasynth have you out up Christmas decorations yet?


At the house in Long Beach, yeah. I started decorating November 1st!

Been rockin this wreath on the moped since then too…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

i've been told we're putting up our xmas decorations next week, the day before thanksgiving...when i demurred, i was told it's a family tradition and it's good luck.... ....so, we're putting up the xmas shit next week, the day before thanksgiving.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'm taking the easy way out. Nueske's is catering  Just ordered this:
> View attachment 5030478
> With bacon for desert! I'm done.


That is exactly what I need to do for my dad & bro....I wonder if I even need to be here if I have it catered. 

I'll be doing LOTS of wax, so either way, I won't be here!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got the booster in the wrong shoulder. My coffee lifting arm. :[


I just had a Vitamin B injection in my left arm, and I have an appt. in an hour for both the booster & a flu shot....Soooo, Not quite sure what to do. I might be getting one in the butt.

Oh, just heard today, my buddys best friend is vaccinated, and has covid and is quite sick ay home...He's in his 30's...then my sis just texted, a 62 y.o. UNvaccinated friend of theirs just died.




Metasynth said:


> I fucking LOVE this time of the year. Hooray for Christmas music!!!


Christmas is magical with a 4 year old...You get to live it through her eyes...Enjoy it brother, and happy birthday!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just had a Vitamin B injection in my left arm, and I have an appt. in an hour for both the booster & a flu shot....Soooo, Not quite sure what to do. I might be getting one in the butt.
> 
> Oh, just heard today, my buddys best friend is vaccinated, and has covid and is quite sick ay home...He's in his 30's...then my sis just texted, a 62 y.o. UNvaccinated friend of theirs just died.
> 
> ...


You can get both in one arm. I did it because I would rather be more sore in one, than miserable in both....

And watching little kids obliterate presents and bounce off the walls is hilarious, agreed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> At the house in Long Beach, yeah. I started decorating November 1st!
> 
> Been rockin this wreath on the moped since then too…
> 
> View attachment 5030547


Lol awesome. Do you get any comments on your moped? We usually put our up around the 1st of December


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol awesome. Do you get any comments on your moped? We usually put our up around the 1st of December


Yeah people like the wreath. How you gonna hate on Christmas spirit, right?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh snap









Ask a Stoner: Does Regular Pot Use Create Bags Under My Eyes?


Some marijuana users report eye baggage after sustained use.




www.westword.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

Weekend after thanksgiving for the Budman Fam.......i usually start putting up lights and other thing, and later beer, tomatoes and the tree


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah people like the wreath. How you gonna hate on Christmas spirit, right?


When I was a kid we always thought it was cool for people to come down and swim with us.
I remember we had Christmas at a little hotel owned by my parents friends. Another one of my dad’s friends owned a seafood restaurant and brought all the food. Best Christmas ever.

As you can see they ruined it. Previously looked like something from Sunset Blvd.









Blue Water Beach Club | The Anna Maria Beach Resort


Directly on the Gulf of Mexico in Florida, the Blue Water Beach Club was recently renovated and renamed to the Anna Maria Beach Resort with 31 beachfront rooms.



www.theannamariabeachresort.com


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh snap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look deeply into my eyes.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh snap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another reason to vape!!

I'm all vaccinated up for the winter, with a vitamin B-12 booster! 3 pokes in 1 day. Now I really need a nap,


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got the booster in the wrong shoulder. My coffee lifting arm. :[


Just get it in your butt. Butts make everything easier.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I fucking LOVE this time of the year. Hooray for Christmas music!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just get it in your butt. Butts make everything easier.


That's my rocking chair cheek. Can't have THAT aching!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Another reason to vape!!
> 
> I'm all vaccinated up for the winter, with a vitamin B-12 booster! 3 pokes in 1 day. Now I really need a nap,


You should take a dab before that nap to forestall any pain on awakening.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's my rocking chair cheek. Can't have THAT aching!


Bigger muscle, much further from the origin/insertion and hurts less.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh snap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are work induced or ex wife.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just get it in your butt.


Butt stuff?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Butt stuff?


Purty much, butts are such useful things


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just get it in your butt. Butts make everything easier.


Yay!!! Butt stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yay!!! Butt stuff


I swear to god men are absolutely fascinated by them because they lose theirs!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I swear to god men are absolutely fascinated by them because they lose theirs!


Absence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2021)

BB action shot


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fondler


Read it this way. Snorted tea...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Read it this way. Snorted tea...


Shhh, baby steps


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Shhh, baby steps


 Baby sips


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


is it just me, or does every picture of Andy Williams you've ever seen look like he's getting ready to do something completely evil?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it just me, or does every picture of Andy Williams you've ever seen look like he's getting ready to do something completely evil?


Projection Roger, projection


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Butt stuff?


I got here just in time


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Didn’t go to the beach so I’ll dab with whomever puts their hand up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got here just in time


Put your hand up


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t go to the beach so I’ll dab with whomever puts their hand up.


You know I was just looking at the dab straw......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know I was just looking at the dab straw......


ESP


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Put your hand up


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t go to the beach so I’ll dab with whomever puts their hand up.


I'll dab...Just did another...I have a headache...It helped


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it just me, or does every picture of Andy Williams you've ever seen look like he's getting ready to do something completely evil?


Well, he was married to Claudine Longet so there's that


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Did everyone pass out?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did everyone pass out?


It's the 4:20 effect, just got the munchies afterward.
I drifted back with a lit joint and half a beer, and a muffin.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

I found a bag of honey mustard & onion pretzel pieces....Good stuff.

But I still have a headache...This one has been brewing for a day or two


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did everyone pass out?


nope...just got out of the machine room.....i even inspected the cold 25oz i have in fridge too.....it's calling me


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> But I still have a headache


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope...just got out of the machine room.....i even inspected the cold 25oz i have in fridge too.....it's calling me


It was a laser day for me.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nope...just got out of the machine room.....i even inspected the cold 25oz i have in fridge too.....it's calling me


"Is that your beer?"
"It's cold, it's full, it's definitely mine."


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was a laser day for me.



machine day for me.....3 blocks machined for larger pistons, line bored, case savered, and 1 was cut for full flow


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> "Is that your beer?"
> "It's cold, it's full, it's definitely mine."


yep, and i even brought it from home too.......


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> machine day for me.....3 blocks machined for larger pistons, line bored, case savered, and 1 was cut for full flow


You would love the nuclear reactor factory....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You would love the nuclear reactor factory....


LOL I thought that was a birthday cake for a second!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did everyone pass out?


No, shurrup, you fell asleep...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, shurrup, you fell asleep...


I posted a selfie and no one noticed lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I posted a selfie and no one noticed lol


Nothing on either pics thread


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I posted a selfie and no one noticed lol


He strikes in the dead of nap.  the selfie strangler


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing on either pics thread


It was here in my laser post


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You would love the nuclear reactor factory....


yes i would


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Keep refreshing......you never know when or where I'll strike again


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep refreshing......you never know when or where I'll strike again


Poof


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> "It's cold, it's 1/4 full, it's definitely mine."


fify


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep refreshing......you never know when or where I'll strike again





manfredo said:


> Poof
> View attachment 5030687


Like a winter squall


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Sexy laser glasses


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

ok since we are posting selfies....here ya go...you talked me into it....sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

gotta excuse the picture...i know it doesn't show my flattering side....i was kinda young back then


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 17, 2021)

What's the saying ? Young dumb and full of ....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> What's the saying ? Young dumb and full of ....


*CUM*


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it just me, or does every picture of Andy Williams you've ever seen look like he's getting ready to do something completely evil?





raratt said:


> Butt stuff?


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t go to the beach so I’ll dab with whomever puts their hand up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2021)

Shower at the RV park, poke bowl… I’m good


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5030721
> Shower at the RV park, poke bowl… I’m good


That looks good.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5030721
> Shower at the RV park, poke bowl… I’m good


 kinda jelly, miss my 32ft that i never really used


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Time?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Wow it's super quiet tonight. Maybe we should go back to weed......dabs are wack! Or you guys just can't handle it


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow it's super quiet tonight. Maybe we should go back to weed......dabs are wack! Or you guys just can't handle it


I am beating up robots in video games. Typing is haaaard 
How's your evening


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow it's super quiet tonight. Maybe we should go back to weed......dabs are wack! Or you guys just can't handle it


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow it's super quiet tonight. Maybe we should go back to weed......dabs are wack! Or you guys just can't handle it


I need someone to make a beer run. You game? We can do jagermeister enemas. Talk about a party


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I need someone to make a beer run. You game? We can do jagermeister enemas. Talk about a party


I did the beer run this morning, had to get eggs for the son's pumpkin bread he wanted to make.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh shit they deliver


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2021)

Fixn to take my nighttime Perry dabs and bed. Wife watching Monster University. So yeah I’m heading to the other tv with my wax.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did the beer run this morning, had to get eggs for the son's pumpkin bread he wanted to make.


there was a cranberry orange zest bannana bread recipe i need to streth out


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did the beer run this morning, had to get eggs for the son's pumpkin bread he wanted to make.


I hate doing the f'ing "beer run" and that beer math ya do to find out if ya gotta run for the beer...


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I hate doing the f'ing "beer run" and that beer math ya do to find out if ya gotta run for the beer...


I usually have a few attitude adjusters for backup to what we usually drink. If I think we might run out I'll grab a couple ale's to stretch out the evening. I always have a couple Guinness around somewhere also.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I hate doing the f'ing "beer run" and that beer math ya do to find out if ya gotta run for the beer...


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am beating up robots in video games. Typing is haaaard
> How's your evening


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I need someone to make a beer run. You game? We can do jagermeister enemas. Talk about a party


jagermeister is for hangovers.....


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> jagermeister is for hangovers.....


 Hangovers are for quitters


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Hangovers are for quitters


That's why jagermeister is for hangovers.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

It's cough syrup.....ask a old German.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2021)

We devoured it. Can u guess where from?


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5030721
> Shower at the RV park, poke bowl… I’m good


That's way too healthy.


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's cough syrup.....ask a old German.


Vicks Formula 44 to be exact.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> jagermeister is for hangovers.....


It may make you wander around in the backyard naked at 2 AM, from what I was told...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> It may make you wander around in the backyard naked at 2 AM, from what I was told...


It's liquorice and a little alcohol. Cough syrup lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

NyQuil will make you loopy too.....


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I usually have a few attitude adjusters for backup to what we usually drink. If I think we might run out I'll grab a couple ale's to stretch out the evening. I always have a couple Guinness around somewhere also.


That's my problem , no reserves.....not too smart when ya really don't wanna make that f'ing beer run...........no close stores around here either......I gotta go on a "trip" .


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

JustRolling said:


>


That's f'ing hilarious, I guess it's a universal problem..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2021)

Famous Dave’s.
tried Red Robin first but it was fuckin freezing in there with a screaming brat . Lol. Never enter a restaurant with a sign on door that says short staffed. Lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> That's f'ing hilarious, I guess it's a universal problem..


You never heard that?! So good....ear worm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2021)

Chances are if we didn’t see the kitchen while walking to the restroom. Lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> NyQuil will make you loopy too.....


A slug of Nyquil is always a wonderful nightcap ( for me) ,quite the buzz enhancer ........haven't treated myself in a while. I heard it's good for a cold.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You never heard that?! So good....ear worm


" heard that " , the song or the universal affliction ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5030721
> Shower at the RV park, poke bowl… I’m good


puke bowl  ...wtf IS that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We devoured it. Can u guess where from?
> View attachment 5030789


Oh that's just yummy.....sorry stoner munchies thing


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Time check


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2021)

Whats baking?
I've had Coffee and a puff, I need some meat, cereal won't cut it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Whats baking?
> I've had Coffee and a puff, I need some meat, cereal won't cut it.


I hear that @DarkWeb we need some bacon.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2021)

Western omelette with jalapenos, then a ham on marbled rye and a muffin for lunch.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi beautiful


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Whats baking?
> I've had Coffee and a puff, I need some meat, cereal won't cut it.


Sausage and eggs?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sausage and eggs?
> View attachment 5030952
> 
> View attachment 5030953
> ...


Dang you eat a lot of sausage for breakfast


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2021)

Just booked my Covid booster for this afternoon, I'll have start on cookies early .


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just booked my Covid booster for this afternoon, I'll have start on cookies early .


Good job, no worries.


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dang you eat a lot of sausage for breakfast


I like to start my day with sweets.



https://shopee.com.my/Commercial-stainless-steel-New-girl-vaginal-waffle-maker-electric-waffle-making-machine-baking-equipment-pussy-waffle-i.292933805.5453285712


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like to start my day with sweets.
> View attachment 5030956
> 
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/Commercial-stainless-steel-New-girl-vaginal-waffle-maker-electric-waffle-making-machine-baking-equipment-pussy-waffle-i.292933805.5453285712


Me too


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like to start my day with sweets.
> View attachment 5030956
> 
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/Commercial-stainless-steel-New-girl-vaginal-waffle-maker-electric-waffle-making-machine-baking-equipment-pussy-waffle-i.292933805.5453285712


You must keep that Google AI entertained, trying to guess what algorithm to use on you, lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> puke bowl  ...wtf IS that?











Poke (Hawaiian dish) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

Holly Fuck!!!
I’m in the back Of my car drinking coffee scrolling through RIU, 
I feel the car shake, first thought it was wind heard something above my head at passengers window turned on headlamp turned around a bear is staring at me through the window. I am still shaking!!’


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Poke (Hawaiian dish) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just grumpy because his gf is making him wear matching holiday PJs for a month.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Holly Fuck!!!
> I’m in the back Of my car drinking coffee scrolling through RIU,
> I feel the car shake, first thought it was wind heard something above my head at passengers window turned on headlamp turned around a bear is staring at me through the window. I am still shaking!!’


Maybe it does the wake and bake too. Get any pics?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like to start my day with sweets.
> View attachment 5030956
> 
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/Commercial-stainless-steel-New-girl-vaginal-waffle-maker-electric-waffle-making-machine-baking-equipment-pussy-waffle-i.292933805.5453285712


Heh heh, your funny.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Holly Fuck!!!
> I’m in the back Of my car drinking coffee scrolling through RIU,
> I feel the car shake, first thought it was wind heard something above my head at passengers window turned on headlamp turned around a bear is staring at me through the window. I am still shaking!!’


Hee hee, that’s so awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2021)

Have a good morning you freaks. I gotta go to work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have a good morning you freaks. I gotta go to work.


You too DAT


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe it does the wake and bake too. Get any pics?


No, too puckered to take a pic, hit the horn jumped into the front seat , hit the led bars , but he was gone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


Talked my dad into celebrating with us on Monday. We’ll go there and bring food, crab, scallops, shrimp to them or meet them halfway. Which is what they want. Crazy, you cannot keep that couple home. She’s just carry her portable o2 every where.
SO MUCH TO BE THANKFUL FOR!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> No, too puckered to take a pic, hit the horn jumped into the front seat , hit the led bars , but he was gone.


Now go check the undies lol guess you probably don't need any more coffee to get you up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Now go check the undies lol guess you probably don't need any more coffee to get you up.


I had just used the “facilities “ 30yrds deep into the woods from my car 10 min prior .


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

Maybe he was upset that I shit in his woods ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Maybe he was upset that I shit in his woods ?


Smelled the poke in your belly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Good morning happy Thursday


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Holly Fuck!!!
> I’m in the back Of my car drinking coffee scrolling through RIU,
> I feel the car shake, first thought it was wind heard something above my head at passengers window turned on headlamp turned around a bear is staring at me through the window. I am still shaking!!’


He was wondering what the creamy filling in the car was!! Good morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He was wondering what the creamy filling in the car was!! Good morning


It’s the second time in the 10yrs that I’ve been car camping up here that it’s happened.
I hope 3rd times a charm, doesn’t apply here


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Thursday


Good morning and happy Thursday back at ya. How are you guys feeling? I'm heading into LA hunting for new runners Asics changed their Last. I could scream. I hate change. Now I have to go through seeing which last fits my feet best again. Oh well they have a Cracker Barrel restaurant there and I've never eaten there. I'm eyeing their ham steak.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> It’s the second time in the 10yrs that I’ve been car camping up here that it’s happened.
> I hope 3rd times a charm, doesn’t apply here


When we camped we always had the Mossberg. I'd probably carry the Glock if I were in a small space. My god and you just got in from messing up his home. Apparently he likes the smell of whatever it is you're eating.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Feeling mostly back to normal today. Just a minor cough and runny nose. 

None of the outlet.malls or online shoe stores have the previous model? Bummer. I’m a big fan of Nike. I find that their sizing is pretty consistent from shoe to shoe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Throw back Thursday, approximately 2? 1968?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

3 nights ago, a friend that was camping next to me said he saw two little kittens .
The next night, same campsite, one kitten comes within 10 feet of me meowing 
I fed it some turkey, water, it wouldn’t let me near it.
Didn’t see it in the morning, went back last night, no sign…. F’n sad


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feeling mostly back to normal today. Just a minor cough and runny nose.
> 
> None of the outlet.malls or online shoe stores have the previous model? Bummer. I’m a big fan of Nike. I find that their sizing is pretty consistent from shoe to shoe.


Every Nike I've ever tried on has been way too wide and not enough arch support. Brooks and New Balance were the best before I found the Asics Gel Kayanos more than a decade ago. Oh well, things could be so much worse. My Yocan Mini Dive has arrived. I've charged it but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Every Nike I've ever tried on has been way too wide and not enough arch support. Brooks and New Balance were the best before I found the Asics Gel Kayanos more than a decade ago. Oh well, things could be so much worse. My Yocan Mini Dive has arrived. I've charged it but I haven't used it yet.


Let us know how it goes and be careful out there.
I loved the yocan Magneto.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> 3 nights ago, a friend that was camping next to me said he saw two little kittens .
> The next night, same campsite, one kitten comes within 10 feet of me meowing View attachment 5031016
> I fed it some turkey, water, it wouldn’t let me near it.
> Didn’t see it in the morning, went back last night, no sign…. F’n sad


Right after we moved to Big Bear Lake my daughter let her cat out. Our cats were indoor cats but she wanted the cat to 'enjoy the snow'. We never saw it again. It's a hard life for cats in the woods.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Every Nike I've ever tried on has been way too wide and not enough arch support. Brooks and New Balance were the best before I found the Asics Gel Kayanos more than a decade ago. Oh well, things could be so much worse. My Yocan Mini Dive has arrived. I've charged it but I haven't used it yet.


Have you tried Hoka One ?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Let us know how it goes and be careful out there.
> I loved the yocan Magneto.


They make nice products. This is their new dab straw. It's has both a skillet and a straw. My other skillets are fine but I wanted that straw capability with the water path.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold View attachment 5031007View attachment 5031008View attachment 5031009


How you doing


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Right after we moved to Big Bear Lake my daughter let her cat out. Our cats were indoor cats but she wanted the cat to 'enjoy the snow'. We never saw it again. It's a hard life for cats in the woods.


I’m guessing some asshat dumped it, no houses or cabins anywhere near the site, 10 miles out of town.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Have you tried Hoka One ?


Nope, never heard of them. They have a store in Palmdale! I'll have to go by there, could save me a trip to Camarillo. That would be great.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.


How you doing? Any house showing? C99 come down? Love Cindi


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m guessing some asshat dumped it, no houses or cabins anywhere near the site, 10 miles out of town.


So many people make it easy to dislike them. For some reason you'll see pitbulls dumped in my area.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doing


6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doing? Any house showing? C99 come down? Love Cindi


I'm sore and icky, but sampling Cindy might help, you're right!
How are things at the agency?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

more coffee is needed


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5031033more coffee is needed


What about iced coffee?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So many people make it easy to dislike them. For some reason you'll see pitbulls dumped in my area.


Renters that can't find a new apartment with a Pitbull. There's not one insurance company I know of that will cover a rental building that has Pitbull's in it., so the only landlords that will rent to Pitbull owners are slumlords or the uninformed. There's about dozen breeds like that, but Pitbulls are at the top of the list. 









14 Dog Breeds Blacklisted by Insurance Companies


Homes containing certain breeds of dogs have been declared uninsurable.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Renters that can't find a new apartment with a Pitbull. There's not one insurance company I know of that will cover a rental building that has Pitbull's in it., so the only landlords that will rent to Pitbull owners are slumlords or the uninformed. There's about dozen breeds like that, but Pitbulls are at the top of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't even make the connection and a lot of people are being evicted up here right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5031033more coffee is needed


Ouch, it was 42 here this morning and I was whiny about that.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

Both shoulders are a little sore today, but not terrible....Next up, a dental cleaning later this morning.... Yuck.

I have to take a large dose of antibiotic every time i have my teeth cleaned, because of my bilateral hip replacements. I don't really understand it, but supposedly infection could travel to them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What about iced coffee?


That's fine I have a microwave lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

37* here with 45gusts


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Both shoulders are a little sore today, but not terrible....Next up, a dental cleaning later this morning.... Yuck.
> 
> I have to take a large dose of antibiotic every time i have my teeth cleaned, because of my bilateral hip replacements. I don't really understand it, but supposedly infection could travel to them.


Yup gums are very vascular. You can get a subacute sepsis that migrates through your body.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> 37* here with 45gusts
> View attachment 5031041


Beautiful, any chance of snow?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful, any chance of snow?


None forecast for foreseeable future 
I’m getting it in while it’s still here


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice hit.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 18, 2021)

I just took 2 fat nectar collector dabs at 5am this morning wake and bake yeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5031054
> Nice hit.


My weed is in an old fashioned bong today  What even is that little number?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh look a new sock....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh look a new sock....
> View attachment 5031064


Damit what am I going to do with this information I don't know what to do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Every Nike I've ever tried on has been way too wide and not enough arch support. Brooks and New Balance were the best before I found the Asics Gel Kayanos more than a decade ago. Oh well, things could be so much worse. My Yocan Mini Dive has arrived. I've charged it but I haven't used it yet.


We’ll hopefully you’ll find something that works for you. I noticed a lot of serious runners wear Asics and new balance. Must be something there. 

I’d be interested in hearing how your new pen works with rosin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5031069he he he


Put some bacon in that bowl, you heathen! Breakfast isn't real without protein.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

Morning all...hows everyone doing this fine day.....

well woke up to a nice 57F this morning, and that's about the highest it's gonna get today...maybe a few more degree higher but not much, and we got a 30mph wind too.......it's all good.....low tonight mid to lower 40's ...

just made a fresh pot.....so i ya need a warm up....

welp gonna take a munch on these taco's....i went cheap bean and cheese....and while i'm eating those i'll be making tickets for the machine work i did yesterday.....

so if ya need me.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Renters that can't find a new apartment with a Pitbull. There's not one insurance company I know of that will cover a rental building that has Pitbull's in it., so the only landlords that will rent to Pitbull owners are slumlords or the uninformed. There's about dozen breeds like that, but Pitbulls are at the top of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pitbulls are banned in Ontario.  sweet dogs


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pitbulls are banned in Ontario.  sweet dogs


actually they are...it's all in the owners unfortunately and that's what sux


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pitbulls are banned in Ontario.  sweet dogs


They are. They have such good squishy faces. I was thinking of getting a pittie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They are. They have such good squishy faces. I was thinking of getting a pittie.


How could you not love that face


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How could you not love that face
> 
> View attachment 5031079


I wanna give it kisses and treats! Dammit, dogs are the best! Humans best invention, by far. Screw the iphone...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How could you not love that face
> 
> View attachment 5031079


yep, that's a face to just love on


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5031069he he he


I have a box of them on hand...They really are magically delicious!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I wanna give it kisses and treats! Dammit, dogs are the best! Humans best invention, by far. Screw the iphone...


Speaking of, I ended my Android experiment. Lasted close to two months before I switched back to iPhone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, that's a face to just love on


Your pups were mixed pitbull weren’t they?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your pups were mixed pitbull weren’t they?


little bit.....they have more Rot and Shepard traits than pit, the only pit trait i can see is the squarness of the head, but the rest Rot and Shepard....


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Back for my every 100 page post. Posting while nude...................cept for sox 

Just smoked some Melonsicle. sooooo good


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Speaking of, I ended my Android experiment. Lasted close to two months before I switched back to iPhone.


You do you! I hate apple shit. Don't even have itunes. I don't like their business model, it is shitty. They make a fine phone, though.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually they are...it's all in the owners unfortunately and that's what sux


Not always...I know a lady my age....they had a "sweet pitbull", family raised. One day, totally unprovoked they think, the dog attacked her 2 y.o. grand daughter out on the back deck. They had to hit it in the head with a hammer to get it to release, and the child barely survived....and was brutally scarred in her face and head. They think the child reached for the dogs toy or treat, as she was unsupervised for just a moment and the dog attacked. Who knows maybe the kid grabbed the dog.

But I do agree, how they are raised does have a lot to do with it...I've had 3 German Shepherds, also on the black list, and all 3 would take a cookie out of a babies hand as gently as could be...They might knock the baby down and take the cookie, but no biting, lol. 

It's a really weird day...62f, balmy warm, but eerily quiet...Not a bird anywhere in sight. It's kind of freaky!!

OK dentist then dabs! Then I should take a bike ride...Maybe!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 18, 2021)

@BobBitchen back in the 90s, my buddy and his pops were camping near mammoth. My buddy left a half eaten pack of M&Ms in the car, and a bear came through in the middle of the night and tore the door open to get to them. Broke the locking mechanism and everything…

They had to drive home with the door bungie corded shut.

ah, good times!


Edit: I think it was a hatchback Ford Fiesta or festiva from the 80s…lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a really weird day...62f, balmy warm, but eerily quiet...Not a bird anywhere in sight. It's kind of freaky!!


Had birds ever existed? You'll never know, but you DO know you can't find any now, and the feeling is unsettling. You find yourself in the twilight zone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ..Not a bird anywhere in sight. It's kind of freaky!!


i haven't had birds at my feeders either, this time of year they would be covered in Dove and other birds, but nope.....kinda strange


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> My weed is in an old fashioned bong today  What even is that little number?


It's a Yocan Mini Dive. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's a Yocan Mini Dive. I'm happy with it.


It's cute, does it fit water?


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 18, 2021)

Morning RIU  !

@manfredo i’m working on getting the recipe for the farmer cheese Pierogies . Wife doesn’t want to give out the family recipe that’s been handed down for generations . I know that the filling is made up of farmers cheese, cottage cheese, fried diced onion, smashed saltine crackers and laury salt . I’m sure I’m missing something .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Poke (Hawaiian dish) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll pass


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 18, 2021)

…don’t think I could eat that either


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 18, 2021)

@BudmanTX do you machine all types of engines or specialize in a certain brand . I’m a total gear head . I have a 6.0L LS waiting for a stroked crank and a turbo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @BudmanTX do you machine all types of engines or specialize in a certain brand . I’m a total gear head . I have a 6.0L LS waiting for a stroked crank and a turbo.


i'm specialized in the air cooled volkswagen machine work

i do blocks, heads, cranks, and flywheels for them......i was gonna try balancing, but the cost is a little high for me, at least for the moment...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

It's basically sushi in a bowl, guys, what's not to love? And infinitely customizable. Poke is nice!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> @BudmanTX do you machine all types of engines or specialize in a certain brand . I’m a total gear head . I have a 6.0L LS waiting for a stroked crank and a turbo.


if you do that turbo setup......friendly advice, use a forge piston and a total seal rings...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You do you! I hate apple shit. Don't even have itunes. I don't like their business model, it is shitty. They make a fine phone, though.


I‘m so deep in apple world. It was kinda painful having a phone that didn’t play nice


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I‘m so deep in apple world. It was kinda painful having a phone that didn’t play nice
> 
> View attachment 5031098


nice tablet.....i have a samsung a7 lite that works wonderfully...


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's basically sushi in a bowl, guys, what's not to love? And infinitely customizable. Poke is nice!


Give me some deep fried walleye, perch or panfish . 



BudmanTX said:


> if you do that turbo setup......friendly advice, use a forge piston and a total seal rings...js


for sure ! I only want to build it once. 


Laughing Grass said:


> I‘m so deep in apple world. It was kinda painful having a phone that didn’t play nice
> 
> View attachment 5031098


I love my iPad Pro


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I‘m so deep in apple world. It was kinda painful having a phone that didn’t play nice
> 
> View attachment 5031098


Yeah, literally apple wants you to own an apple watch, phone, tablet, tv, computer/laptop, and headphones. And frequently they are not compatible with other stuff unless you use 3rd party apps, making your devices unfriendly to eachother if you have multiple brands


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Some people think I look like a pit what do you think


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's basically sushi in a bowl, guys, what's not to love? And infinitely customizable. Poke is nice!


I know it's so freaking good. And I'm craving it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not always...I know a lady my age....they had a "sweet pitbull", family raised. One day, totally unprovoked they think, the dog attacked her 2 y.o. grand daughter out on the back deck. They had to hit it in the head with a hammer to get it to release, and the child barely survived....and was brutally scarred in her face and head. They think the child reached for the dogs toy or treat, as she was unsupervised for just a moment and the dog attacked. Who knows maybe the kid grabbed the dog.
> 
> But I do agree, how they are raised does have a lot to do with it...I've had 3 German Shepherds, also on the black list, and all 3 would take a cookie out of a babies hand as gently as could be...They might knock the baby down and take the cookie, but no biting, lol.
> 
> ...


Don t you have a storm coming your way somewhere on the east coast I heard 8 inches hopefully it is not coming at you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Give me some deep fried walleye, perch or panfish .
> 
> 
> for sure ! I only want to build it once.
> ...


We just picked this up a couple weeks ago. Had the iPad Air previously but it was staring to get slow. Have you played with the lidar apps yet? The camera is insanely good!



Rsawr said:


> Yeah, literally apple wants you to own an apple watch, phone, tablet, tv, computer/laptop, and headphones. And frequently they are not compatible with other stuff unless you use 3rd party apps, making your devices unfriendly to eachother if you have multiple brands


The Watch never really appealed to me. That’s too connected imho. I had a problem in my car withthe android phone. With my iPhone I can voice search for music. with the Android it would say not compatible on the infotainment screen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Some people think I look like a pit what do you think View attachment 5031103


Look at that mug! He’s the official T&T mascot


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We just picked this up a couple weeks ago. Had the iPad Air previously but it was staring to get slow. Have you played with the lidar apps yet? The camera is insanely good!
> 
> 
> 
> The Watch never really appealed to me. That’s too connected imho. I had a problem in my car withthe android phone. With my iPhone I can voice search for music. with the Android it would say not compatible on the infotainment screen.


They are messing with your car too? Damn. Did you try troubleshooting the issue? Do cars have operating systems now? Do I have to start worrying about what brand phone I have when I buy a car? Jeez. Glad I don't drive 

Most phone cameras are insane nowadays. Wild what we have in our lil dirty hammies


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's basically sushi in a bowl, guys, what's not to love? And infinitely customizable. Poke is nice!


raw fish is bait...to catch bigger fish...that you cook and eat.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> raw fish is bait...to catch bigger fish...that you cook and eat.


You catch bigger fish than a raw tuna? Damn, giant. You must be strong!!! 
Your horrible food opinions are forgiven, because you are scary. ;]


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They are messing with your car too? Damn. Did you try troubleshooting the issue? Do cars have operating systems now? Do I have to start worrying about what brand phone I have when I buy a car? Jeez. Glad I don't drive
> 
> Most phone cameras are insane nowadays. Wild what we have in our lil dirty hammies


https://www.walmart.com/ip/HyperTough-HT309-OBD2-Scan-Automotive-Diagnostic-Tool-Code-Reader-Red/54620271?wl13=1320&selectedSellerId=0
you can just pick up one of these little units and it will save you a lot of time, and it's a decent investment even if you still go to a mechanic, you'll have an idea whats going on before they start telling you a lot of bullshit..not 100% accurate, there are some issues that cause false codes, but still better than being blind and having to rely on your mechanic's ethics...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> raw fish is bait...to catch bigger fish...that you cook and eat.


It's ok not everyone likes it. Have you ever tried any? My dad was the same way but I converted him lol 

Not all sushi is raw.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You catch bigger fish than a raw tuna? Damn, giant. You must be strong!!!
> Your horrible food opinions are forgiven, because you are scary. ;]


 i've been scary my whole life...when i try to be nice, people think i'm up to something till i scowl at them and yell "NOW!"


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/HyperTough-HT309-OBD2-Scan-Automotive-Diagnostic-Tool-Code-Reader-Red/54620271?wl13=1320&selectedSellerId=0
> you can just pick up one of these little units and it will save you a lot of time, and it's a decent investment even if you still go to a mechanic, you'll have an idea whats going on before they start telling you a lot of bullshit..not 100% accurate, there are some issues that cause false codes, but still better than being blind and having to rely on your mechanic's ethics...


They're taking about phone to car connectivity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's ok not everyone likes it. Have you ever tried any? My dad was the same way but I converted him lol
> 
> Not all sushi is raw.


i've tried about half a dozen different kinds of sushi, not my thing...and i have a phobia about parasites, i don't eat any kind of raw meat, ever....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They're taking about phone to car connectivity.


ohh....my truck is a 98...it doesn't connect to anything but a gas pump occasionally


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's ok not everyone likes it. Have you ever tried any? My dad was the same way but I converted him lol
> 
> Not all sushi is raw.


Or a protein.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been scary my whole life...when i try to be nice, people think i'm up to something till i scowl at them and yell "NOW!"


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt! Just don't toss MY poke bowl into the ocean, and I think we can be buds :] You can use YOURS as bait if you like, hehe.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or a protein.


Sweet potato roll, and pickled radish roll are two of my favorite non fish ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've tried about half a dozen different kinds of sushi, not my thing...and i have a phobia about parasites, i don't eat any kind of raw meat, ever....


It's not all raw.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They are messing with your car too? Damn. Did you try troubleshooting the issue? Do cars have operating systems now? Do I have to start worrying about what brand phone I have when I buy a car? Jeez. Glad I don't drive
> 
> Most phone cameras are insane nowadays. Wild what we have in our lil dirty hammies


lol I don’t know. No I just connected the Bluetooth. Same as I did with my iPhone. I’m looking forward to covid being over so I can go back to using transit and the subway. Love people watching


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sweet potato roll, and pickled radish roll are two of my favorite non fish ones.


Mmm and California roll


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mmm and California roll


I love the broiled eel.......it's awesome!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don t you have a storm coming your way somewhere on the east coast I heard 8 inches hopefully it is not coming at you


There is a storm coming, but just rain, and it's 65f out...Just started sprinkling.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love the broiled eel.......it's awesome!


Unagi don is one of my favorite rice dishes. Mmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love the broiled eel.......it's awesome!


Making me hungry!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They are messing with your car too? Damn. Did you try troubleshooting the issue? Do cars have operating systems now? Do I have to start worrying about what brand phone I have when I buy a car? Jeez. Glad I don't drive
> 
> Most phone cameras are insane nowadays. Wild what we have in our lil dirty hammies


 and you get to a conversation with it to


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not all raw.


i know, but i don't know which ones are which, and i'm not really interested in finding out....


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been scary my whole life...when i try to be nice, people think i'm up to something till i scowl at them and yell "NOW!"


as my great grandmother wrote down, germans from russia odessa black sea. 
What doesnt kill you makes you stronger, stand a little taller, it doesnt mean you are lonely when your alone
.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Would definitely steal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

So we got a new washing machine our front loader stainless steel tub broke so home warranty check would not cover the cost of a front loader but I don't think we got hurt thoe looks like a nice machine


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> germans from russia odessa black sea.


Mine was also, small world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine was also, small world.


i'd still hate to sweep it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we got a new washing machine our front loader stainless steel tub broke so home warranty check would not cover the cost of a front loader but I don't think we got hurt thoe looks like a nice machineView attachment 5031154View attachment 5031155


Front load sucks anyway. Takes a half hour to balance and spin a few pairs of jeans


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we got a new washing machine our front loader stainless steel tub broke so home warranty check would not cover the cost of a front loader but I don't think we got hurt thoe looks like a nice machineView attachment 5031154View attachment 5031155


frontloaders are shit and their bearings always die sooner than later.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

ANC said:


>


i know what's for lunch..and who's making it


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know, but i don't know which ones are which, and i'm not really interested in finding out....


I'm right with you!! I limit my fish intake to an occasional Filet O Fish from McDonalds  I love shellfish though....lobster shrimp, crabs, and I probably would love fish if I was someplace you could get it fresh with someone who knew how to cook it. 




Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we got a new washing machine our front loader stainless steel tub broke so home warranty check would not cover the cost of a front loader but I don't think we got hurt thoe looks like a nice machineView attachment 5031154View attachment 5031155


Sweet!! That looks like the washer in the house I'm selling...We bought them 4 years ago, along with a Samsung side by side refridge and stove, and he said they all have been pretty great. 

Appliances are in short supply right now. Lucky you were able to even get one!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

And doing a few dabs before going to the dentist was not really a good idea. I'll leave it at that.  

I picked up a Poinsettia at Lowes the other day. I was noticing today, it has webs on it. I looked and didn't see any mites, but took it outside and sprayed it good with Bonide Eight, just in case. That's all I need!! Hopefully it was just a regular spider.


@Metasynth how was the birthday celebration?? Hopefully it's still going on. What did you cook good?

And someone else, @DarkWeb is it, has a birthday tomorrow  You are allowed to start celebrating NOW!!!! or at least by 4:20 this afternoon, at latest!

I about need to fire up mine...Look who's smiling face adorns my press


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know it's so freaking good. And I'm craving it lol


Great shop here Elixir , fresh & healthy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And doing a few dabs before going to the dentist was not really a good idea. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I picked up a Poinsettia at Lowes the other day. I was noticing today, it has webs on it. I looked and didn't see any mites, but took it outside and sprayed it good with Bonide Eight, just in case. That's all I need!! Hopefully it was just a regular spider.
> 
> ...


Mine is coming up on the 10th but I'll do a early birthday dab anyway lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 18, 2021)

Crawled out of my nest before the birds this morning....." caffenized" , puffed up some sativa, put some " Doors" albums on and decided to finally finish project that I started in July........refinishing nine , 20ft cross beams.....finally f'ing finished last beam ( I jump around a lot from project to project to avoid tedium.)........I caught that worm before the "early birds" .


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @BobBitchen back in the 90s, my buddy and his pops were camping near mammoth. My buddy left a half eaten pack of M&Ms in the car, and a bear came through in the middle of the night and tore the door open to get to them. Broke the locking mechanism and everything…
> 
> They had to drive home with the door bungie corded shut.
> 
> ...



my hatchback…


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Great shop here Elixir , fresh & healthy


Yeah, I'd love that place. It all looks good and pretty good prices. Wish the could ship.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'd love that place. It all looks good and pretty good prices. Wish the could ship.


You need to grab @ilovetoskiatalta & do a mammoth trip, I’ll buy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I picked up a Poinsettia at Lowes the other day. I was noticing today, it has webs on it. I looked and didn't see any mites, but took it outside and sprayed it good with Bonide Eight, just in case. That's all I need!! Hopefully it was just a regular spider.


Makes me wonder if that’s how I got gnats. Never had a problem before my mom gave me all her house plants.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

her what plants?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You need to grab @ilovetoskiatalta & do a mammoth trip, I’ll buy


Man that would be a blast! 

Then we could all crap in the woods and piss off smokey lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> her what plants?


House plants


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You need to grab @ilovetoskiatalta & do a mammoth trip, I’ll buy


Poke Nachos included?
https://lakanuki.net/about


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Poke Nachos included?
> https://lakanuki.net/about


I've had nachos like that and they kick ass!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Time?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5031219
> my hatchback…


It was early...He probably read it as "feed FOR bears". Good thing you were awake...It would have been even worse to wake up to that. Maybe.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Time?


That's right you are a week after me for bday...I was thinking before. Carry on and dab!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Is this even weed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is this even weed?View attachment 5031250


i thought it was an ad for cough syrup


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Ok who is in


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought it was an ad for cough syrup


Me too!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's cute, does it fit water?


Yes there's a water res for it. I'll take a pic.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2021)

There is a Cranberry Kush strain, most anything with Columbian Gold in its lineage sounds good to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Morning RIU  !
> 
> @manfredo i’m working on getting the recipe for the farmer cheese Pierogies . Wife doesn’t want to give out the family recipe that’s been handed down for generations . I know that the filling is made up of farmers cheese, cottage cheese, fried diced onion, smashed saltine crackers and laury salt . I’m sure I’m missing something .


My guess is there's an egg involved!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been scary my whole life...when i try to be nice, people think i'm up to something till i scowl at them and yell "NOW!"


It's the can throwing Roger  Just step away from that canned food aisle. I think you could wean off by throwing bags of frozen veggies!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> as my great grandmother wrote down, germans from russia odessa black sea.
> What doesnt kill you makes you stronger, stand a little taller, it doesnt mean you are lonely when your alone
> .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's the can throwing Roger  Just step away from that canned food aisle. I think you could wean off by throwing bags of frozen veggies!


so...like playing cornhole with people's heads?...i could give it a try i guess


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5031054
> Nice hit.


That's so you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> That's so you


Thank you! I love it and you are so sweet. After buying that my browser pops up with these!! Do you think there's a connection?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

Been falling in and out of naps all day. so sleeeeeepy


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! I love it and you are so sweet. After buying that my browser pops up with these!! Do you think there's a connection?
> View attachment 5031341


Magenta Hair coloring?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Magenta Hair coloring?


I think they would work


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Been falling in and out of naps all day. so sleeeeeepy


You ok?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You ok?


Yeah! I doubt I am getting sick. It's less than 48 hours ago from the vaccine, it's probably that. I got to stay home from work, and gave the dogs some marrow bones to keep them outta my hair.
Tomorrow I will probably feel like superman!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! I doubt I am getting sick. It's less than 48 hours ago from the vaccine, it's probably that. I got to stay home from work, and gave the dogs some marrow bones to keep them outta my hair.
> Tomorrow I will probably feel like superman!


That's right.....you just got poked


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think they would work


Add a touch of lace.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

I just walked in the bathroom w/o a shirt and noticed a huge black and blue mark where I got the flu shot yesterday. 

Probably my DNA has been altered from the Covid vaccinations 


Everyone ready for the weekend? 

Just had a pow wow with my buddy I own the Ranch with. The selling Realtor has totally botched the sale. They are all at our mercy now. And I'm not feeling all that nice!  Not after her multiple botch job .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just walked in the bathroom w/o a shirt and noticed a huge black and blue mark where I got the flu shot yesterday.
> 
> Probably my DNA has been altered from the Covid vaccinations
> 
> ...


Sounds like a dab is coming.....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Probably my DNA has been altered from the Covid vaccinations


Do you stick to walls yet? Found that part startling at first, but sitting on the ceiling feels good on the back!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you stick to walls yet? Found that part startling at first, but sitting on the ceiling feels good on the back!


I don't even have to lift the metal anymore....it just comes to me if I open my hand.







And I definitely have ten pack abs


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't even have to lift the metal anymore....it just comes to me if I open my hand.


THAT's why you get a metal containing dab straw, I see!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> THAT's why you get a metal containing dab straw, I see!


It would be a fun power


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It would be a fun power


Would be a naughty God he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It would be a fun power


Oh god. Stoner league. The dabstars. TH-Ceasars. No matter what, a disaster...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh god. Stoner league. The dabstars. TH-Ceasars. No matter what, a disaster...


We got this!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We got this!


Hell yeah! But before we save the world, wanna come get deep dish? @Jeffislovinlife what's your power?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah! But before we save the world, wanna come get deep dish? @Jeffislovinlife what's your power?


Never had deep dish from there but I'd be a hard convert.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

Qualification of the effects of caffeine


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had deep dish from there but I'd be a hard convert.....


I mean, when I have my housewarming party I am just inviting WnB, but minus Curious, cuz she'll root about in my medicine cabinets  So much room for so many toppings mmmmm...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Qualification of the effects of caffeine


Jitter bug


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 19, 2021)

gonna be a great day oooor not(for some)but let’s get it started and find out 






morning morning morning !


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

Good morning, everyone


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> gonna be a great day oooor not(for some)but let’s get it started and find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 19, 2021)

Look at you bringing that morning FIRE !!! 

Good selection for my personal energy RN,nice pick . Nothing left now but to kick back ,cookie /coffee up & smile ,great start !


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Qualification of the effects of caffeine


 TurboMan


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm staying home , got some numbness and tingling in my lower arm from the Moderna booster.
The first 2 Pfizer shots didn't do that. Not much reaction at all otherwise, so I was probably already exposed to covid at some point recently.

"paresthesia" is what it's called, known side effect.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> "paresthesia" is what it's called, known side effect.


First time I heard/felt that word was courtesy of the William H. Rorer company


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Morning






It's Friday! How's it going?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm staying home , got some numbness and tingling in my lower arm from the Moderna booster.
> The first 2 Pfizer shots didn't do that. Not much reaction at all otherwise, so I was probably already exposed to covid at some point recently.
> 
> "paresthesia" is what it's called, known side effect.


Moderna's booster is 50 mcg whereas all Pfizer shots are 30 mcg. I would have boosted with Moderna if they'd allowed Mix n Match when I boosted in September. But it was more important to me to get boosted and not wait. I'm sure I'll get a chance to try the Moderna product LOL. I hope your paresthesia goes away soon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi beautiful 
@DarkWeb wifey got her dentures fix like mamaweb said! $150 thank you and her.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> @DarkWeb wifey got her dentures fix like mamaweb said! $150 thank you and her.


Good, I was hoping you guys would find a relatively inexpensive fix.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> First time I heard/felt that word was courtesy of the William H. Rorer company


Didn't they invent Discodots aka Quaalude; or add some Benadryl to it.... aka Mandies aka Mandrax


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good, I was hoping you guys would find a relatively inexpensive fix.


Her dentist wanted $1800 and there was no way they could fix them. We went to affordable dental and they said sure $150 and they’ll be ready at 3:00!!!
Thank you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Her dentist wanted $1800 and there was no way they could fix them. We went to affordable dental and they said sure $150 and they’ll be ready at 3:00!!!
> Thank you


Awesome! Just in time for turkey day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, everyone


Good morning, did you find suitable runners yesterday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, did you find suitable runners yesterday?


Hi beautiful happy Friday


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Didn't they invent Discodots aka Quaalude; or add some Benadryl to it.... aka Mandies aka Mandrax


Yup, Rorer's big seller was Maalox originally and they then became infamous for the introduction of methaqualone to the American market. Mandrax was primarily in Europe and Africa I think.

_edit: I guess it's still a problem in South Africa. I'm not sure what the addition of diphenhydramine is supposed to accomplish._








The white pipe keeps burning - ISS Africa


Mandrax isn’t as profitable as heroin or meth but remains a lucrative trade for South African organised crime networks.



issafrica.org


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones!
Sup?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones!
> Sup?


Chilly yo, you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful happy Friday


Good morning, Whatcha up to today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, Whatcha up to today?


Finishing up the rest of the wax. Dr at 2 tomorrow to allow me to buy more, right next door.
How are you guys feeling?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2021)

Getting ready to take the kid to school. It's morning. 

Out of 3 seeds, 2 popped, 1 survived. My usual rate of failure, I so suck at germination. Too impatient, too touchy, and want to get plants started instead of waiting like a good grower. Ugh.

So I've got 4 more soaking in chlorine free, RO water at 6.5 ph and a ppm around 120 after a tiny bit of humics/fulvics. After less than 10 hours soaking they've already sunk and may be starting to crack. So I should , hopefully, have my girls in soil before we have to leave the state for a 4 days.

Going to see the 'rents for the fist time since the summer before the pandemic started. Just really glad we all made it through to the other end.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Getting ready to take the kid to school. It's morning.
> 
> Out of 3 seeds, 2 popped, 1 survived. My usual rate of failure, I so suck at germination. Too impatient, too touchy, and want to get plants started instead of waiting like a good grower. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night AND SMOKE YOU MOTHER NATURE


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Chilly yo, you?


Same, gonna warm up with my morning puppy hugs!
What's your low, like 75? ;] Hope your morning is going alright!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5031604AND SMOKE YOU MOTHER NATURE View attachment 5031607


Might as well be minus 21, thats how it feels in the first weeks.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Her dentist wanted $1800 and there was no way they could fix them. We went to affordable dental and they said sure $150 and they’ll be ready at 3:00!!!
> Thank you


I'd call the dentist and let him know...He probably already does know anyways, but then he'll know, that you know, he is a con man ! Or just stupid.

Some dentists are thieves. My old dentist wanted $900 to fix 3 small cavities. 2 in the same tooth even. I called him and said I'll give you $500 cash to fix these cavities, and I'll come in any time you want, like on a slow day. He said no....I went to another dentist, who only charged $300, and he is still my dentist today.

Are we dabbing yet?? I need to press. Easy day I think...Maybe some groceries, a little house cleaning, and I am thinking about what to cook for T-day

High today only 38, and a low tonight of 25f....Gonna be a cold one!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Same, gonna warm up with my morning puppy hugs!
> What's your low, like 75? ;] Hope your morning is going alright!


It’s 70


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm staying home , got some numbness and tingling in my lower arm from the Moderna booster.
> The first 2 Pfizer shots didn't do that. Not much reaction at all otherwise, so I was probably already exposed to covid at some point recently.
> 
> "paresthesia" is what it's called, known side effect.


That could be due to the injection hit the nerve junction; last year the pharmacist injected my flu shot too high on the shoulder and hit the brachial junction, my arm would go numb if in certain positions for no apparent reason.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That could be due to the injection hit the nerve junction; last year the pharmacist injected my flu shot too high on the shoulder and hit the brachial junction, my arm would go numb if in certain positions for no apparent reason.


"911- What's your emergency?"
" I can't pick up my bong, I need medical assistance."


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2021)

Arm Numb after Flu Shot? - Vaccine Injury Help Center


Is your arm numb after flu shot? You could be suffering from one of 5 vaccine related injuries.




www.vaccineinjuryhelpcenter.com


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 70


This is my buddys place on Matlacha...Spoke with him last night and he said come on down! They live the good life!! They also have another sweet place on a private island down there...And they just go from place to place...They stay on the yacht quite often. Must be nice eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5031611
> 
> View attachment 5031620
> 
> This is my buddys place on Matlacha...Spoke with him last night and he said come on down! They live the good life!! They also have another sweet place on a private island down there...And they just go from place to place...They stay on the yacht quite often. Must be nice eh?


What about the gators?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Finishing up the rest of the wax. Dr at 2 tomorrow to allow me to buy more, right next door.
> How are you guys feeling?


Good job making that wax last so long! 

We're both feeling pretty good today. I lost four pounds this week and didn't workout once lol.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What about the gators?


I am sure there's lots of them!! I was looking at pics of the private island and it has wild boars on it...which probably feed the wild gators!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What about the gators?


I'd be more worried about these...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am sure there's lots of them!! I was looking at pics of the private island and it has wild boars on it...which probably feed the wild gators!


Where on the gulf is it? Big city wise.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

Slab of ham n' cheese n' tomato today. 
Feeling better already


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good job making that wax last so long!
> 
> We're both feeling pretty good today. I lost four pounds this week and didn't workout once lol.


Ask Barbie if I’ve done a good job lol I feel like a cokehead going through the house looking for stash. Unfortunately, I don’t stash.

You better eat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5031611
> 
> View attachment 5031620
> 
> This is my buddys place on Matlacha...Spoke with him last night and he said come on down! They live the good life!! They also have another sweet place on a private island down there...And they just go from place to place...They stay on the yacht quite often. Must be nice eh?


I’ve got Pine Island and he’s got a Pine Island.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where on the gulf is it? Big city wise.


Ft. Myers









Matlacha · Florida 33993


Florida 33993




www.google.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2021)

Wow, customer service has completely jumped off the tracks, bounced down the face of a mountain and burst into a hollywood ball of flames with a Hans Zimmer "bwahhhhhhh!" soundtrack.

Go to prepay for my doctors appointment, web interface reports card declined for security code problems, I re-do the data quintuple checking it, same problem. Call the FSA card people, "We don't know, just swipe it in person or self-pay and we'll reimburse you." Call the doctor, "We don't know, just pay in person."

25 minutes on the phone for "we don't know, f'it just don't use that system."

That shit would never have flown when I was doing IT support.

Time to roll a joint and not give a shit about the world for 30 minutes.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wow, customer service has completely jumped off the tracks, bounced down the face of a mountain and burst into a hollywood ball of flames with a Hans Zimmer "bwahhhhhhh!" soundtrack.


Outsourcing it nowdays.....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Outsourcing it nowdays.....


is this a summoning circle for a hoarding uncle?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> is this a summoning circle for a hoarding uncle?


Far too neat and organized for a hoarder.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)

Mornin, fog is back.  
53 out there this morning.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2021)

72° & 75%↑ RH

It's going to be like walking through the deep end of a pool at those numbers.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

We have sun, but it's cold and windy. 

I just baked, now for a shower and a project of some sort...groceries probably.

After I press some fresh rosin for the weekend!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2021)

Early morning business calls are so draining. Gonna slap some bacon on it!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2021)

Fuck. What a week. 

Last minute decision to hit a few shows

Tonight one my favorites 







And Sunday night... (such a cutie)






  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 72° & 75%↑ RH
> 
> It's going to be like walking through the deep end of a pool at those numbers.


Are you new to Florida?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2021)

ugh....think i had one to many moonshines last night.......how's everyone doing this fine day......

woke up this morning to a cool 39F, feels good, and sunny......high today 65F and still sunny.....got some cool morning coming....

just made a fresh pot, so if ya ready for a warm up....here ya go.....

now to hit these bacon and egg taco's........add a little hot sauce....and yum time...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, did you find suitable runners yesterday?


So far so good, I'll know in the next few days!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Sneaking in the clubs, back in the day


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

P.S. never carded at gay clubs


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sneaking in the clubs, back in the day


I recently gave my vinyl records to my sister, she was pissed when she found her missing Chaka Kahn album, despite getting another of mine for free.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Ahhh the vinyl I’ve lost to divorces


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

This is the only one I actually miss, my hangover remedy/prayer when the sun and headache just won't go away.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

A great article on pressing rosin, and it confirmed my suspicions...Lighter color is better...Older buds produce darker rosin.

A worthy read...Now to go try out a few tips I just learned! 









Flower Rosin Pressing Tips & Tricks


We’ve gone through a lot of trial and error for best results when pressing flower rosin. Based on our extensive experimentation, here are the most important tips for getting the most out of pressing buds! Make sure to also check out our video on YouTube for the best flower rosin pressing tips...




gopurepressure.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good job making that wax last so long!
> 
> We're both feeling pretty good today. I lost four pounds this week and didn't workout once lol.


Are you still over 5 ft, or did the four pounds put you under?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A great article on pressing rosin, and it confirmed my suspicions...Lighter color is better...Older buds produce darker rosin.
> 
> A worthy read...Now to go try out a few tips I just learned!
> 
> ...


Yup all the buds I had were several months old. These two crops I've got are both seeded. So I'm looking forward to a sensimilla harvest next year. I have to say the GG#4 was great, smooth with a nice high even for being old.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

The lightest and most terpene filled concentrates I ever made were made with premature bud. Probably lost out on yield, but dang, that flavor!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Here's what I just pressed and this is from fresh dried outdoor. The smell is intoxicating when it comes out of the press!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

I need to get out and go to the W&B press club, I'm still sifting old tunes at the hash palace.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup all the buds I had were several months old. These two crops I've got are both seeded. So I'm looking forward to a sensimilla harvest next year. I have to say the GG#4 was great, smooth with a nice high even for being old.


Right...Everything I had been pressing was at least several months old too, as I didn't grow indoor this summer, so when I pressed this scrappy outdoor plant, I was WOW. The little bit of hash I pressed was old too, so I can't wait to try it with some fresh kief or bubble. But the flower rosin gets me too high as it is.

case in point, I just left the water running in the laundry room, yet again! Trying to do 2 things at once is not a good idea while dabbing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you still over 5 ft, or did the four pounds put you under?


150cm I don't think I ever got over five feet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Like the color


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like the color
> View attachment 5031687


Red is my favourite colour.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 150cm I don't think I ever got over five feet.


4.921 feet, the only metric I know is kilo's and grams for some reason.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like the color
> View attachment 5031687


For what


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For what


His next manicure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> 4.921 feet, the only metric I know is kilo's and grams for some reason.


4' 11" and a bit. Aren't most tools metric?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m hoping to be happier in a few minutes here with the jury.

About dabbed it all people. About time for my regular nap.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 150cm I don't think I ever got over five feet.


My ex was under 5' and people use to always come up to us / her in bars or restaurants and ask her how tall she was...Usually other shorter women....It was like a secret club for under 5' er's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> For what


Insider secret......nail polish makes the best touch up paint


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m hoping to be happier in a few minutes here with the jury.
> 
> About dabbed it all people. About time for my regular nap.
> View attachment 5031732


I did 2 dabs earlier before I went to the store....but the 2nd one was huge, and I was so high, I couldn;t leave....That was hours ago. I'm debating whether to leave or do another dab...The later wins


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did 2 dabs earlier before I went to the store....but the 2nd one was huge, and I was so high, I couldn;t leave....That was hours ago. I'm debating whether to leave or do another dab...The later wins


Here we go, finishing off the gram.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My ex was under 5' and people use to always come up to us / her in bars or restaurants and ask her how tall she was...Usually other shorter women....It was like a secret club for under 5' er's.


Did she show you the secret handshake?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

So my toddler is going through a phase where she’s refusing to eat…


haha, her fuckin loss! Brunchfast of champions…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So my toddler is going through a phase where she’s refusing to eat…
> 
> 
> haha, her fuckin loss! Brunchfast of champions…
> ...


Did you try blowing smoke in her ear?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So my toddler is going through a phase where she’s refusing to eat…
> 
> 
> haha, her fuckin loss! Brunchfast of champions…
> ...


She won't eat tater tots and fish sticks?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She won't eat tater tots and fish sticks?


Is it vanilla ice cream or dark chocolate? If not, then no…lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you try blowing smoke in her ear?


Lol naw I don’t smoke around her


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol naw I don’t smoke around her


JK bro


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is it vanilla ice cream or dark chocolate? If not, then no…lol


I'd eat the shit out of that!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd eat the shit out of that!


Oh I did. And I’m gonna eat vanilla ice cream and dark chocolate later when she wants some too. Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh I did. And I’m gonna eat vanilla ice cream and dark chocolate later when she wants some too. Lol.


She's in for that isn't she?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Would have been better if it kicked in for black Friday. 









COVID-19 test requirement for short-term visits to U.S. to be dropped Nov. 30


The federal government says that as of Nov. 30, fully vaccinated Canadians and permanent residents who are visiting the United States for less than 72 hours won't need a costly molecular test for COVID-19 in order to return home.




www.cp24.com


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh I did. And I’m gonna eat vanilla ice cream and dark chocolate later when she wants some too. Lol.


How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would have been better if it kicked in for black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just in my flower room and thought of you...Are you chopping this weekend? I have a couple that could go any time, and a couple others that need 2 weeks, at least.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, that’s always a shitty feeling. Fucking cheap packaging rat bastards! If you’re interested in dabbing, I’m thinking about putting an RIU gift exchange together… I’m sure we could hook you up!


I think this is a fun idea! I'd being for doing some sort of gift exchange.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think this is a fun idea! I'd being for doing some sort of gift exchange.


Well, let’s make it happen some how. I have a couple cheapie rigs to give away. And some other random stuff. All brand new, never used


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My lab says it’s bedtime .
> View attachment 5030142


I love a good lab result.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

So… Who’s down for a gift exchange? Only…uh…the cool kids. People we trust. I mean, if you don’t wanna give up a mailing address, then you don’t have to be part of it?

Personally, I’ve given my home address out to people here I trust, and I have many of theirs as well.

I understand not everyone feels comfortable with this idea, no pressure. But if you’re into a gift exchange, PM me!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just in my flower room and thought of you...Are you chopping this weekend? I have a couple that could go any time, and a couple others that need 2 weeks, at least.


Yup the plan is to chop tomorrow morning, I'll take lots of pics. Also plan on doing my new floor liner this weekend if I have time. My babies are getting big fast and need to move into the larger area. Lower buds on plant 1 are larfy but everything else is solid and it smells fantastic!

Do you normally stagger your harvest?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup the plan is to chop tomorrow morning, I'll take lots of pics. Also plan on doing my new floor liner this weekend if I have time. My babies are getting big fast and need to move into the larger area. Lower buds on plant 1 are larfy but everything else is solid and it smells fantastic!
> 
> Do you normally stagger your harvest?
> 
> View attachment 5031786


I tend to stagger after harvest.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2021)

i usually stagger after a 6 pack and 3 swigs of Moonshine, plus tomatoes.....but that's just me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I tend to stagger after harvest.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Damn, new afternoon med has me wired and a little out of sort.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So… Who’s down for a gift exchange? Only…uh…the cool kids. People we trust. I mean, if you don’t wanna give up a mailing address, then you don’t have to be part of it?
> 
> Personally, I’ve given my home address out to people here I trust, and I have many of theirs as well.
> 
> I understand not everyone feels comfortable with this idea, no pressure. But if you’re into a gift exchange, PM me!!!!


When I was working our department had a secret santa gift exchange. Someone actually gave me one of those birds that drink from a water glass... no kidding! The next year I regifted it as a gag and I was told it made a reappearance for two more christmases after I left before it was lost.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I was working our department had a secret santa gift exchange. Someone actually gave me one of those birds that drink from a water glass... no kidding! The next year I regifted it as a gag and I was told it made a reappearance for two more christmases after I left before it was lost.
> 
> View attachment 5031804


Yeah, I don’t want a gag gift exchange. I think a real gift exchange would be fun. Something cannabis related. But since this is my second time mentioning it, I have my doubts if anyone is really that interested anyway


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I don’t want a gag gift exchange. I think a real gift exchange would be fun. Something cannabis related. But since this is my second time mentioning it, I have my doubts if anyone is really that interested anyway


Is a dildo a gag gift?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is a dildo a gag gift?


I guess that depends on how many dix one can fit in their mouth at any given time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is a dildo a gag gift?


Depends on who is on the receiving end....


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is a dildo a gag gift?


It’d gag me


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is a dildo a gag gift?


Ok, so the bear wants a dildo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I don’t want a gag gift exchange. I think a real gift exchange would be fun. Something cannabis related. But since this is my second time mentioning it, I have my doubts if anyone is really that interested anyway


I'm interested. I like presents!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm down as long as it's packed well and nothing stinks lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2021)

did someone say presents???


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm interested. I like presents!





DarkWeb said:


> I'm down as long as it's packed well and nothing stinks lol





BudmanTX said:


> did someone say presents???


Fuck yeah, let’s do this!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck yeah, let’s do this!!!


Yeah!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I don’t want a gag gift exchange. I think a real gift exchange would be fun. Something cannabis related. But since this is my second time mentioning it, I have my doubts if anyone is really that interested anyway


I’ll play!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm down as long as it's packed well and nothing stinks lol


I don’t care if it stinks


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah!





Paul Drake said:


> I’ll play!


Yesss! That makes six so far including myself!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

So here’s my thoughts. We can go about this a couple ways. A typical secret Santa. One way is I make a list of everyone with a number next to their name. Then I put the numbers in a hat and go down the list pulling numbers. I’d know the matchups, but I’d also put my name last on the list to leave it up to chance. Whoever’s number is left at the end, would be my gift recipient.

We COULD just get a list together and everyone on the list sends a gift to everyone else on the list, but that could be a lot of packages!

I think I like the idea of doing the secret santa, but just doing two rounds. So everyone is responsible for gifting to two people.

I’m open to suggestions and I welcome all ideas!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Dick pics okay


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dick pics okay


Satan


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Satan


I may be......I've always wondered


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh look at the time....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So here’s my thoughts. We can go about this a couple ways. A typical secret Santa. One way is I make a list of everyone with a number next to their name. Then I put the numbers in a hat and go down the list pulling numbers. I’d know the matchups, but I’d also put my name last on the list to leave it up to chance. Whoever’s number is left at the end, would be my gift recipient.
> 
> We COULD just get a list together and everyone on the list sends a gift to everyone else on the list, but that could be a lot of packages!
> 
> ...


But what if no dildo!?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> But what if no dildo!?


Oh you're getting a dildo


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Satan


(pensive guitar work) Nights in white Satan …


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> But what if no dildo!?





DarkWeb said:


> Oh you're getting a dildo


Whoever gets @cannabineer , I suggest looking on Etsy…


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Whoever gets @cannabineer , I suggest looking on Etsy…
> 
> View attachment 5031833


Five something!? You’ve seen my ass. Jheez and harumph.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Whoever gets @cannabineer , I suggest looking on Etsy…
> 
> View attachment 5031833


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5031834


Guess I’m a legend in my own mind, sigh


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2021)

i'm gonna have to ck my moonshine stock......hmmm


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> His next manicure.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5031913


Watching her smoke those where they are would be interesting.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup the plan is to chop tomorrow morning, I'll take lots of pics. Also plan on doing my new floor liner this weekend if I have time. My babies are getting big fast and need to move into the larger area. Lower buds on plant 1 are larfy but everything else is solid and it smells fantastic!
> 
> Do you normally stagger your harvest?
> 
> View attachment 5031786


  Dank and Bitchin' , very nicely done. It's going to smell good in your place tomorrow I bet!

I don't normally stager plants in the flower room intentionally, but with a few different strains it often works out that way and it's kind of nice to have the break.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dank and Bitchin' , very nicely done. It's going to smell good in your place tomorrow I bet!
> 
> I don't normally stager plants in the flower room intentionally, but with a few different strains it often works out that way and it's kind of nice to have the break.


You down for a holiday gift exchange with the tnt family?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Whoever gets @cannabineer , I suggest looking on Etsy…
> 
> View attachment 5031833





DarkWeb said:


> Oh you're getting a dildo


If anyone hits the lottery, get him the whole adventure package.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2021)

French toast with blackberries and maple liquor, sativa and kief stogie to get me rollin.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 20, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^back to back^^^^^^^^ 

Dildos ,French toast & a sativa blended stogie, you win the days Julie Andrews award 






Morning morning morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Morning






24° where's my bathrobe.....


What's the plan for the weekend?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the plan for the weekend?


Rake until the snow falls, then switch to shovels.
Pretty much the plan for any daylight hours remaining


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 20, 2021)

Since DCcan destroyed the morning festivities w/2 powerful entries playing internet is out . Think I’m gonna take a page out of the Native American’s left arm in your picture ,rest this morning by getting some . Crazy where the signs lead you if your paying attention, good day .


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Good morning, chill people. What's going on?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m getting my card renewed today. Florida robs you blind.


RIP Winter the Dolphin


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m getting my card renewed today. Florida robs you blind.


Is the fee stupid high?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh yeah, good morning. 64 out there, dog is under the covers, she’s smart.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, good morning. 64 out there, dog is under the covers, she’s smart.


40° warmer than here


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is the fee stupid high?


$75 to the state every 12 months and $210 every 7 months for your recommendation for the “dr”. And the product is terribly expensive.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> $75 to the state every 12 months and $210 every 7 months for your recommendation for the “dr”. And the product is terribly expensive.


Damn! That seems wild. They charge so much for all the stuff at a dispensary, you think they would just give you the damn renewal sticker for free...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

But my card expired on the 8th AND omg is it necessary.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Good luck getting it done! And damn, find a dr who likes weed that fee is horrible.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 40° warmer than here


I love you but you’re not right in the head.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good luck getting it done! And damn, find a dr who likes weed that fee is horrible.


I’ll be ok after 2:00. Dispensary is next door!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m vaping gg4 full spectrum cartridge. I forget how good those cartridges are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you but you’re not right in the head.


That's the fun part 

2:00 is that when they open? BS they charge that much to people that really need it as meds. Taking advantage of the sick smh


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m vaping gg4 full spectrum cartridge. I forget how good those cartridges are.


You try any CBD dabs yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's the fun part
> 
> 2:00 is that when they open? BS they charge that much for people that really need it as meds. Taking advantage of the sick smh


My appointment is at 2 with the dr and it immediately goes into the state system.
Ikr my shrink said smoke more of the marijuana. I said pills are free. Told him of the cost of mmj and he was upset with the whole process. I’m sure weed is cheaper than meds so COME ON FEDS!!!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 20, 2021)

Morning, 28 degrees in MA, Full tank of heating oil and No snow for the 10 day forecast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You try any CBD dabs yet?


Not yet. I’ve never seen CBD extract.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet. I’ve never seen CBD extract.


I've never been to a dispensary.......just assumed it was a thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

A friend of mine had some and told me about it about two years ago. I've never heard anything about any more. That's why I tried to press some.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

I just bought Ace seeds CBD plant #1 last night, actually. Excited to try it! I have so many "next grows" planned...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never been to a dispensary.......just assumed it was a thing.







__





Shop Trulieve


At Trulieve, we strive to bring you the relief you need in a product you can trust.




shop.trulieve.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

@Rsawr here is the same pen this time with the filled waterpath right before I took a hit. So much smoother and easier on my bronchus. My Nectar Collector arrives next week. I'm looking forward to the comparison.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Rsawr here is the same pen this time with the filled waterpath right before I took a hit. So much smoother and easier on my bronchus. My Nectar Collector arrives next week. I'm looking forward to the comparison.
> View attachment 5032160


Does it have 2 coils that heat up?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never been to a dispensary.......just assumed it was a thing.


I haven't been since 2011 for me. Although I did go to a dispensary in LA to get some VetCBD for my pup in 2017 (or was it 2018 and didn't bother to even look.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Does it have 2 coils that heat up?


It's a dab straw. The circular tip heats and you draw through that. Let's see if I got it in the picture.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Does it have 2 coils that heat up?


It also has a skillet so you can set it up as a normal wax pen. But the coil is the same XTAL material. Although they both look like fritted quartz they could be a rough ceramic. Here's the skillet


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people. What's going on?


Heading to the hydro shop and getting my flower LED warranty replaced. Then stopping at CVS to get gauze and tape to bandage up this chunk they cut out of my leg yesterday. F'n ingrown hair decided it wanted be more in life and the dermatologist took no prisoners in getting rid of it. 

So limping along through the day, but still getting shit done. Looks like the 4 remaining seeds are popping, another 24 hours and they should have their taproots out in time to go in soil.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's a dab straw. The circular tip heats and you draw through that. Let's see if I got it in the picture.
> View attachment 5032161


I’ve got a “Terp Taster” pen and it sucks! Has 2 tiny coils on the end and has to be cleaned with every dab. Gave it away.
Yours rocks.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got a “Terp Taster” pen and it sucks! Has 2 tiny coils on the end and has to be cleaned with every dab. Gave it away.
> Yours rocks.


Thanks so far I'm happy with it but you don't really know until you've used it awhile. I've got a glass piece coming next week to compare it to. It's a more normal configuration but it also has a water path if you choose to fill it. I will say the Mini Dive is easier to use than my bong for dabs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DO NOT BUY


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> DO NOT BUY
> View attachment 5032171View attachment 5032172


Yeah they put a picture of that coil up too. It looks awkward. I'm happy with my fritted quartz tip.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah they put a picture of that coil up too. It looks awkward. I'm happy with my fritted quartz tip.
> View attachment 5032173


The coils don’t heat up enough and then you end up with product sucked all up in it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The coils don’t heat up enough and then you end up with product sucked all up in it.


I assumed the tip on mine might not get hot enough or allow a good draw because it's small. I was very wrong. I took such a large hit the first time using it I went into bronchospasm and had to suck on Ricola's all day. I'm far more delicate with it now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I assumed the tip on mine might not get hot enough or allow a good draw because it's small. I was very wrong. I took such a large hit the first time using it I went into bronchospasm and had to suck on Ricola's all day. I'm far more delicate with it now.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I assumed the tip on mine might not get hot enough or allow a good draw because it's small. I was very wrong. I took such a large hit the first time using it I went into bronchospasm and had to suck on Ricola's all day. I'm far more delicate with it now.


That's what I did the other night......way to big of a hit.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I did the other night......way to big of a hit.





curious2garden said:


> I assumed the tip on mine might not get hot enough or allow a good draw because it's small. I was very wrong. I took such a large hit the first time using it I went into bronchospasm and had to suck on Ricola's all day. I'm far more delicate with it now.


I tried squishing with a hair straightener, and accidentally made flat budcakes that were coated in resin. Then I broke them up and put them in my bong. Very nice smoke! 
I think I'll try again tonight...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I did the other night......way to big of a hit.


Way to represent the Vikings!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I tried squishing with a hair straightener, and accidentally made flat budcakes that were coated in resin. Then I broke them up and put them in my bong. Very nice smoke!
> I think I'll try again tonight...






Pretty crude but it works. You can put more pressure on the metal plate then the straightener.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I did the other night......way to big of a hit.


You know my first thought, "Shit, DW told me to take it f'n easy." as I'm coughing my lungs out.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5032178
> View attachment 5032179
> View attachment 5032180
> 
> Pretty crude but it works. You can put more pressure on the metal plate then the straightener.


Ooooh, I like it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I tried squishing with a hair straightener, and accidentally made flat budcakes that were coated in resin. Then I broke them up and put them in my bong. Very nice smoke!
> I think I'll try again tonight...


I think with a hairpress less product is more? I honestly don't know. I've never owned a hair straightener and just went for the press. My hair is depressingly straight.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5032178
> View attachment 5032179
> View attachment 5032180
> 
> Pretty crude but it works. You can put more pressure on the metal plate then the straightener.


Which reminds me I need to haul a couple C clamps upstairs for my prepresses. Obviously my standing on them doesn't exert enough pressure LoL


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think with a hairpress less product is more? I honestly don't know. I've never owned a hair straightener and just went for the press. My hair is depressingly straight.


I bought it for weed, I do a fronytail..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You know my first thought, "Shit, DW told me to take it f'n easy." as I'm coughing my lungs out.


It's a fine line between heaven and hell


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a fine line between heaven and hell


Represent brother. It’s Valhalla 


but then again I do use 3 inhalers lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> then again I do use 3 inhalers lol


Cheater


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

1/3 done

good morning


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2021)

about a pound


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bought it for weed, I do a* fronytail*..


Pics!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Represent brother. It’s Valhalla
> 
> 
> but then again I do use 3 inhalers lol


Yeah I'm trying to avoid that, going with added water vapor.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics!


I'll dm you my pic, if you play a round of boggle while we're there


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1/3 done
> 
> good morning
> 
> View attachment 5032187


Come do mine next please, they are begging to die.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll dm you my pic, if you play a round of boggle while we're there


Non parlo né scrivo inglese, mi dispiace molto


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Non parlo né scrivo inglese, mi dispiace molto


Or if you speak cute italian in my ear, that works too..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Or if you speak cute italian in my ear, that works too..


Just make sure you still have an ear when he's done. He eats lots of questionable 'stuff'.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just make sure you still have an ear when he's done. He eats lots of questionable 'stuff'.


@Singlemalt Tyson? I'll keep a few inches between us.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You down for a holiday gift exchange with the tnt family?


Sure, why not...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1/3 done
> 
> good morning
> 
> View attachment 5032187


Gooood morning


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sure, why not...


Bwahaha! Holiday cheer


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

How are you feeling @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2021)

[


Rsawr said:


> @Singlemalt Tyson? I'll keep a few inches between us.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> [
> 
> View attachment 5032214


You two need to get a room…


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2021)

I like it outdoors


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I like it outdoors


Or outdoors, in the car, in the snow, somewhere…


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My appointment is at 2 with the dr and it immediately goes into the state system.
> Ikr my shrink said smoke more of the marijuana. I said pills are free. Told him of the cost of mmj and he was upset with the whole process. I’m sure *weed is cheaper than meds, so COME ON FEDS*!!!!


I can hear the crowds chanting this outside the Whitehouse, led by detective Paul Drake




DarkWeb said:


> A friend of mine had some and told me about it about two years ago. I've never heard anything about any more. That's why I tried to press some.


 How was it? I have never tried straight CBD


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Or outdoors, in the car, in the snow, somewhere…


Not snow, I do have standards


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not snow, I do have standards


Ask @rawrs where she prefers. She’s got a roommate remember.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not snow, I do have standards


Hahaha


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ask @rawrs where she prefers. She’s got a roommate remember.


Wait, you think malty wants her to leave?


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How was it? I have never tried straight CBD


I bought a bunch of hemp seed. We grew a couple for my son, it seems to help him quite a bit. I had to buy 50 feminized. I have a friend that said he wanted half, but then changed his mind. They weren't that expensive.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, you think malty wants her to leave?


Idk for sure. You’ll have to ask him.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Morning, 28 degrees in MA, Full tank of heating oil and No snow for the 10 day forecast.


whats heating oil up to per gallon? I know propane is over $3 a gallon, and that was in the late summer



Rsawr said:


> Bwahaha! Holiday cheer


I'm having to dig deep this year, but I did just invite my dad and bro over for Thanksgiving (big deep sigh) if my dad gets over his sickness, that is.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> .....snip.....
> How was it? I have never tried straight CBD


All straight CBD did for me was give me a headache. I ate it though so could be attributable to that mode of administration.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All straight CBD did for me was give me a headache. I ate it though so could be attributable to that mode of administration.


I never thought I'd be teaching my son how to roll a joint. I just need to figure out some kind of holder that will cool the smoke down a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I bought a bunch of hemp seed. We grew a couple for my son, it seems to help him quite a bit. I had to buy 50 feminized. I have a friend that said he wanted half, but then changed his mind. They weren't that expensive.


I know my uncle got great relief from his insomnia from CBD oil, but he doesn;lt smoke weed at all. I just assumed being a stoner it wouldnlt do much for me, but I might be wrong.


raratt said:


> I never thought I'd be teaching my son how to roll a joint. I just need to figure out some kind of holder that will cool the smoke down a bit.


Maybe roll it like a cigarettes with a filter...You can buy tubes.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

God, I am soooo baked. I was baked all day yesterday from dabs, and did 2-3 big ones already. It's noon and I am still in pajamas, and baked again!

Made a beef bottom round roast for dinner last night, with mashed potatoes and gravy. It was pretty damned good! And only $4 a pound. There's some half way decent beef sales this week, but maybe just because it's Thanksgiving week. I saw whole tenderloins for $10.99 a pound which is a killer deal these days, but then read "all natural"....that's code for grass fed from Australia....I think it's kangaroo! And I confirmed my suspicions that it is nasty shit with a quick Google search.

Baked I say


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

The little plant was packed lol 



@BobBitchen I think this may be my largest harvest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Come do mine next please, they are begging to die.


No problem! This was so easy I could do more


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gooood morning


morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning


Love you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The little plant was packed lol
> 
> View attachment 5032228
> 
> ...


Girl you NEED a press ;D


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Girl you NEED a press ;D


That’s on my birthday wish list.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Love you


Love you too


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk for sure. You’ll have to ask him.


A twofer?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)

Lol seems like everyone is into concentrates all of a sudden. Must be something in the air


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Girl you NEED a press ;D


?? Grow room, dry/curing room, bud processing room and now a press room???

@Laughing Grass do you have space on your toilet tank or on your makeup counter for a small table top?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol seems like everyone is into concentrates all of a sudden. Must be something in the air


Hehehe


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

This stuff is made for dabbing, and if this doesn't put me in the holiday spirit nothing will


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This stuff is made for dabbing, and if this doesn't put me in the holiday spirit nothing willView attachment 5032269


I love eggnog! I almost bought an $8 glass bottle full of the stuff the other day!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> ?? Grow room, dry/curing room, bud processing room and now a press room???
> 
> @Laughing Grass do you have space on your toilet tank or on your makeup counter for a small table top?


Can’t forget my seedling/clone room.


I have no spare room lol. I figure it’s something I can pull out when I wanna use it then keep it stored somewhere


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

I liked dabbing the CBD. It was super tasty.....super tasty. Very chill and yeah I think it helped my back pain and definitely slept like a rock the last few days.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 20, 2021)

Pretty babies L.G.!

Hydro-shop was totally cool about the warranty replacement process. I don't have any girls in flower so I don't need a replacement today, hopefully they either get me a whole new matching unit or just replace the quantum boards. The hydro girl was going to be sweet and try score me an upgrade, glad I caught her because any larger and I'd not be able to fit it in my grow. It was sweet of her to think about it though. 

Three trips to the brake place and they finally got her brakes replaced and not squealing. I can't believe it's only 1:40 in the afternoon and we've gotten all that done. I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Scored a used pair of skis and a snowboard for my daughter. Both are in good shape. The boy is getting a pair of really nice nearly brand new hand me downs from her. Now I need to find the hardest part of it all.......a little board for him.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Tic tic tic toc


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Scored a used pair of skis and a snowboard for my daughter. Both are in good shape. The boy is getting a pair of really nice nearly brand new hand me downs from her. Now I need to find the hardest part of it all.......a little board for him.


Hand me downs are what keeps a family efficient.

In my fam some clothing was handed down, over, up and sideways.

I know because I received them and then give them once outgrown. 

Having a large close family it was not uncommon for items to be traded between generations, aunts, uncles, cousins, sister, brother
your next garment could come any time and in any color..

Some of my favorite are memorable, the not so favorite not so much but the common thread was it was family helping family.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone tried Budder? I’m thinking of trying it. Skunk Ape. Just whipped shatter right?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone tried Budder? I’m thinking of trying it. Skunk Ape. Just whipped shatter right?


It’s all just concentrated cannabis in one form or another. It’s dabbable, no issues.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s all just concentrated cannabis in one form or another. It’s dabbable, no issues.


Oh my goodness I got the senior discount too. Tastes so fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

The purchased WC is on the right mine is on the left. Have some shatter I bought too. Gotta get a dog harnessed then I'll test and head out for a walk


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> ?? Grow room, dry/curing room, bud processing room and now a press room???
> 
> @Laughing Grass do you have space on your toilet tank or on your makeup counter for a small table top?


I have mine in a corner of the veg room, multitasking!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m having a munchie issue. I’m picking up dinner already. Shrimp mei fun for me.
This stuff is reeeeally good. I hope I can get out of the truck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

I rubber lined the floor of my room. No more trays.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5032331
> View attachment 5032332
> The purchased WC is on the right mine is on the left. Have some shatter I bought too. Gotta get a dog harnessed then I'll test and head out for a walk


Mia the purchased wedding cake rosin?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mia the purchased wedding cake rosin?


Yes my pressing is on the left and the purchased is on the right. I don't know what Mia means because I'm high as a kite.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 20, 2021)

Spark it up people !


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> whats heating oil up to per gallon?


2.75 a gallon min 100 gallons


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes my pressing is on the left and the purchased is on the right. I don't know what Mia means because I'm high as a kite.


Lol typo meant to say is the purchased wc rosin? Looks more like resin.


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes my pressing is on the left and the purchased is on the right. I don't know what Mia means because I'm high as a kite.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 20, 2021)

Had a great time last night! 
Before the concert, tacos.



Currently at the beach waiting for a bacon burger. It's a beautiful 66° 



It's really nice out!



After lunch we'll take a stroll on the beach and smoke a joint 
 

Good day all

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol typo meant to say is the purchased wc rosin? Looks more like resin.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

Just back in from raking leaves at my buddies...he conned he down there by saying the riding mower wouldn't start...MY old riding mower. Pretty sure he had that all planned out...I came home with a truckload of leaves. HIS leaves, lol. 

NOW to press some fresh rosin, cause I'm fresh out!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5032402
> View attachment 5032403


Oh


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

So I'm here playing with my balls..........terp balls you freaks........although if you don't know about this, it's gonna sound funny  

Don't know if I like them....they do move it around. But not much unless you point the carb just exactly right. So I get it to sit in one spot or bounce around like crazy........I even got one stuck in the little hole of the banger once lol 

Maybe a bigger diameter banger? Current setup


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5032402
> View attachment 5032403





Paul Drake said:


> Oh


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I'm here playing with my balls..........terp balls you freaks........although if you don't know about this, it's gonna sound funny
> 
> Don't know if I like them....they do move it around. But not much unless you point the carb just exactly right. So I get it to sit in one spot or bounce around like crazy........I even got one stuck in the little hole of the banger once lol
> 
> ...


You need a size smaller for that banger. They should spin and be fun to watch


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Doesn’t look hot enough either bra


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

BIL was here when I got home. He dabbed twice and was done.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So I'm here playing with my balls..........terp balls you freaks........although if you don't know about this, it's gonna sound funny
> 
> Don't know if I like them....they do move it around. But not much unless you point the carb just exactly right. So I get it to sit in one spot or bounce around like crazy........I even got one stuck in the little hole of the banger once lol
> 
> ...


Is the fritted glass on the inside of that insulated banger moving around in there??!?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Doesn’t look hot enough either bra


I hit it.......analyzed the issue for a few minutes......then took a pic......then posted


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is the fritted glass on the inside of that insulated banger moving around in there??!?


Yeah and a few pieces stuck by the top. But it moves easy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You need a size smaller for that banger. They should spin and be fun to watch


I'm sitting here trying to figure it out. Got a pic of what works for you?

It's kind of a small banger from the one's I've seen. The balls are not as small as I can get but a smaller one seems like it'd get stuck in the oil or slip down the pipe.


P.s. the sour space candy tastes freaking awesome


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Sour space candy  ? Neat


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Sour space candy  ? Neat


That's the CBD I pressed. It was good in the straw but in the banger the sour notes really come out. Really good stuff


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's the CBD I pressed. It was good in the straw but in the banger the sour notes really come out. Really good stuff


I mean, if you were trying to get me to come mooch off your stuff its working. I'll bring dessert, be there for thanksgiving.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, if you were trying to get me to come mooch off your stuff its working. I'll bring dessert, be there for thanksgiving.


I'm all about flavor  I went after flavor before I fucked my back up. It's really nice to find something that helps and tastes good.....really good.

What's for dessert?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm all about flavor  I went after flavor before I fucked my back up. It's really nice to find something that helps and tastes good.....really good.
> 
> What's for dessert?


Nice!! Flavor tends not to come through too much in the methods I use most...
I love a cooking challenge. Anything!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Had a great time last night!
> Before the concert, tacos.
> View attachment 5032397View attachment 5032399
> 
> ...


Just had to say tacos, didn't ya...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure it out. Got a pic of what works for you?
> 
> It's kind of a small banger from the one's I've seen. The balls are not as small as I can get but a smaller one seems like it'd get stuck in the oil or slip down the pipe.
> 
> ...


Old one because Sparkee broke my rig.
The balls spin where the dark is. I don’t like insulated bangers and I like to have an angle to mine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

Had to refill the moonshine stock today..after grocery shopping 
Anyone wanna taste?  

103 octane


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Old one because Sparkee broke my rig.
> The balls spin where the dark is. I don’t like insulated bangers and I like to have an angle to mine.View attachment 5032480


I have a 90° just like that. Same cut on the lip.

The ball kinda throws it up on the wall......which is a cooler temp....so it tastes better. But I don't know it looks like it wastes some.



At least on mine. I'm heating that up till red.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a 90° just like that. Same cut on the lip.
> 
> The ball kinda throws it up on the wall......which is a cooler temp....so it tastes better. But I don't know it looks like it wastes some.
> 
> ...


Then dropping it in? That’s too hot. Flame on the bowl everywhere for like 20 secs. When it gets hot wait for 30 count easy. Bubble not sizzle. The crooked neck is where mine’s different. Mine’s not as hot and I suck reclaim and it sits there. Just melt it out before it gathers by the water.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a 90° just like that. Same cut on the lip.
> 
> The ball kinda throws it up on the wall......which is a cooler temp....so it tastes better. But I don't know it looks like it wastes some.
> 
> ...


You gotta clean it too after every dab. Qtips and alcohol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Then dropping it in? That’s too hot. Flame on the bowl everywhere for like 20 secs. When it gets hot wait for 30 count easy. Bubble not sizzle. The crooked neck is where mine’s different. Mine’s not as hot and I suck reclaim and it sits there. Just melt it out before it gathers by the water.


Yes then drop after it changes to orange. No sizzle on that one. But really messy with the ball.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2021)

I start with untrimmed bud apply cool heat.
Then dump it in the ashtray


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes then drop after it changes to orange. No sizzle on that one. But really messy with the ball.


Gotta wait after it’s red/orange…
Are they balls spinning and making a whiz sound?
Dab might be too big? Sloshing around


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I start with untrimmed bud apply cool heat.
> Then dump it in the ashtray
> View attachment 5032509


I think I have ruined my flower taste. It all tastes like charcoal now.......I even noticed it while kissing my wife. She just smoked. 

The smell of the bud is what it tastes like now nothing more......sounds weird but super clean  

And that sucks I love joints. Especially skiing!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gotta wait after it’s red/orange…
> Are they balls spinning and making a whiz sound?
> Dab might be too big? Sloshing around


So you say it's too big


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I have ruined my flower taste. It all tastes like charcoal now.......I even noticed it while kissing my wife. She just smoked.
> 
> The smell of the bud is what it tastes like now nothing more......sounds weird but super clean
> 
> And that sucks I love joints. Especially skiing!


That happens to me if I don't smoke a joint or a bong hit and just use the firefly for several days in a row...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I have ruined my flower taste. It all tastes like charcoal now.......I even noticed it while kissing my wife. She just smoked.
> 
> The smell of the bud is what it tastes like now nothing more......sounds weird but super clean
> 
> And that sucks I love joints. Especially skiing!


Ikr I can only smoke tasty weed and well, no, just no. lol bong is pretty clean with a small bowl, like 1 hit. Who knew?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That happens to me if I don't smoke a joint or a bong hit and just use the firefly for several days in a row...


Yeah same with my pax. But I use my pax with flower. Still so much cleaner than that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2021)

Shit Saturday night and I’m fighting to stay awake. Fuck it.
Enjoy it you crazy cats.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ikr I can only smoke tasty weed and well, no, just no. lol bong is pretty clean with a small bowl, like 1 hit. Who knew?


I had a taste of what was some of the good stuff the other day and it's just not anymore. It was ok but definitely has a charcoal flavor


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit Saturday night and I’m fighting to stay awake. Fuck it.
> Enjoy it you crazy cats.View attachment 5032513


Rest well....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit Saturday night and I’m fighting to stay awake. Fuck it.
> Enjoy it you crazy cats.View attachment 5032513


Night night


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

Well gotta go to the convenience store and take care of something. When I get back, thinking flaming joly rancher shots.....hmmm...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well gotta go to the convenience store and take care of something. When I get back, thinking flaming joly rancher shots.....hmmm...


WTF! I just want pizza or tacos lol

I'd definitely go get some tacos......damn it I'm hungry.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Sushi would be good too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Season is almost open so good restaurants are opening back up!


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sushi would be good too


I'm grilling some Ahi.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm grilling some Ahi.


After taking about it the other day I had to get it.


Damn good takeout


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF! I just want pizza or tacos lol
> 
> I'd definitely go get some tacos......damn it I'm hungry.





DarkWeb said:


> Sushi would be good too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Oh man, this place back in NJ had a seafood pie....serious munchie food


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2021)

Rear sway bar links are in temperature is going back up this stuff needs to be done ugh need coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF! I just want pizza or tacos lol
> 
> I'd definitely go get some tacos......damn it I'm hungry.


I'm in tonight.....want me to bring the drink... 
Had a fried chicken sandwich earlier today, I bought while I was out today....not bad, had to the mayo. Thawing out the elk for tomorrow....see what I can do with it.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm in tonight.....want me to bring the drink...
> Had a fried chicken sandwich earlier today, I bought while I was out today....not bad, had to the mayo. Thawing out the elk for tomorrow....see what I can do with it.....


Shine on the moon tonight?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shine on the moon tonight?


Yeppers....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeppers....


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

Whiskey


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whiskey


I gotta say a straw is quick tasty and strong....but more rough. 


A little water with a bong is tasty but you're going to go through more. 


I'm really good right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Haha


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta say a straw is quick tasty and strong....but more rough.
> 
> 
> A little water with a bong is tasty but you're going to go through more.
> ...


I like my edibles. Easy, highly modifiable... long lasting. I was too lazy to try again with the straightener tonight. Soon ;]


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I like my edibles. Easy, highly modifiable... long lasting. I was too lazy to try again with the straightener tonight. Soon ;]


How do you make your edibles?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

WTF! This just came on! I don't even listen to country lol ah not that bad.....

Listen to Billy Ray Cyrus Achy Breaky Heart Edit By Discodancers by Dirk Christoph on #SoundCloud








Billy Ray Cyrus Achy Breaky Heart Edit By Discodancers


Listen to Billy Ray Cyrus Achy Breaky Heart Edit By Discodancers by Dirk Christoph #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Listen to Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix) by ZEBRA KATZ on #SoundCloud








Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix)


Zebra Katz x Kashaka - Marijuana Remixes: Krizzli, Boyfriend, Tony Quattro, Krames THC&303, Wonkers ‘Marijuana’ Featured on Broad City - Season 3 Episode 4 Buy: http://itunes.apple.com/album/id109




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you make your edibles?


Coconut oil capsules! I use an ardent nova to decarb, but oven/crock pot work just as well. Or I shake it in everclear after decarbing and skip the oil. I like under the tongue dosing after letting it evaporate off a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Coconut oil capsules! I use an ardent nova to decarb, but oven/crock pot work just as well. Or I shake it in everclear after decarbing and skip the oil. I like under the tongue dosing after letting it evaporate off a bit.


That sounds good.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta say a straw is quick tasty and strong....but more rough.
> 
> 
> A little water with a bong is tasty but you're *going to go through more.*
> ...


Bronchioles don't come cheap.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Coconut oil capsules! I use an ardent nova to decarb, but oven/crock pot work just as well. Or I shake it in everclear after decarbing and skip the oil. I like under the tongue dosing after letting it evaporate off a bit.


I do mine in my Ninja Foodi!




__





What did you accomplish today?


No man the whole thing is done with Seriously I can’t really openly discuss it on forum but it’s done Darn ;) have a nice Cinco de Mayo.



rollitup.org





I've done tincture and that shit is rocket fuel. I'm too timid.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I do mine in my Ninja Foodi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, dabs but no tincture? And nice on the foodi ninja!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, dabs but no tincture? And nice on the food ninja!


It's really nice. I usually dislike multi-use tools because they do nothing well. But this electric pressure cooker is wonderful. Makes terrific carnitas and great baby back ribs etc....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's really nice. I usually dislike multi-use tools because they do nothing well. But this electric pressure cooker is wonderful. Makes terrific carnitas and great baby back ribs etc....


I got a keurig for coffee and tea. Is that multi-use?

Does it hold a lot? Can you do stews? Winter is such meaty stew for dinner season. I am hungry now, thanks...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whiskey


I do enjoy a good whiskey...and a good bourbon too...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I got a keurig for coffee and tea. Is that multi-use?
> 
> Does it hold a lot? Can you do stews? Winter is such meaty stew for dinner season. I am hungry now, thanks...


Oh yes and terrific pot roasts. I did a pot roast challenge recently between my pressure cooker and slow cooker. The difference was almost indiscernable, spoiler alert (slow cooker barely won). It was just a little dryer but more tasty in the pressure cooker AND the pressure cooker can do oil for edible in an hour!! Then there's the carnitas. Ok I'm hungry too, carnitas tacos damn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah buddy!


Come on down...  

Always got an extra chair on the porch...


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And doing a few dabs before going to the dentist was not really a good idea. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I picked up a Poinsettia at Lowes the other day. I was noticing today, it has webs on it. I looked and didn't see any mites, but took it outside and sprayed it good with Bonide Eight, just in case. That's all I need!! Hopefully it was just a regular spider.
> 
> ...


Dabs and dentist, what a combo...f'ing hilarious....really needed a good yuk !
Sweet machine, some serious hardware.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes and terrific pot roasts. I did a pot roast challenge recently between my pressure cooker and slow cooker. The difference was almost indiscernable, spoiler alert (slow cooker barely won). It was just a little dryer but more tasty in the pressure cooker AND the pressure cooker can do oil for edible in an hour!! Then there's the carnitas. Ok I'm hungry too, carnitas tacos damn.


I'm in. I know exactly who to ask for xmas.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Dabs and dentist, what a combo...f'ing hilarious....really needed a good yuk !
> Sweet machine, some serious hardware.


I took a gram of a new edible and went to my dentist. It was hysterical. I was hallucinating. My weed was just a wee bit stronger than the last table.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2021)

Transferred stuff to my new phone tonight....I forgot what a pain in the arse that is, and the nightmare has just begun. Now I have to learn how to use it!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Transferred stuff to my new phone tonight....I forgot what a pain in the arse that is, and the nightmare has just begun. Now I have to learn how to use it!


True, then again I'm learning a press because of you so I'm not really sympathetic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a taste of what was some of the good stuff the other day and it's just not anymore. It was ok but definitely has a charcoal flavor


I can’t smoke out of a pipe at all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

5 am, the sound of a pack of hungry lions, wakes me abruptly.

I yell at them to go away. Not time to eat yet!

From the bathroom I hear growling and the bedroom being torn apart.

Three cats and the winner is three speed. The three legged cat comes walking out with a field mouse in her mouth.

“Baaaarbie!”

And good morning. I’m dabbing because, well, you understand.


Three speed got a special breakfast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

What’s happening dabweb? Oh I mean @DarkWeb and @rawrs


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s happening dabweb? Oh I mean @DarkWeb and @rawrs


Gonna try to get a little more sleep.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s happening dabweb? Oh I mean @DarkWeb and @rawrs





DarkWeb said:


> Gonna try to get a little more sleep.


Same...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Holy shit, daughter sent me picture saying coming soon!





Little shithead


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Holy shit, daughter sent me picture saying coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations hopefully it will be a good thing and a very special coffee to you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee Iv drip is needed coffee to you all and once again hopefully you are having a great start to the day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee Iv drip is needed coffee to you all and once again hopefully you are having a great start to the day and a better night


She had me going before putting on my bifocals.
How are you guys feeling Jeff and Mrs Jeff?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

Sleep doesn't exist... I give up. Jeff, wanna come play with my keurig with me?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She had me going before putting on my bifocals.
> How are you guys feeling Jeff and Mrs Jeff?


A little bit better thanks for asking and yourself doing all right?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Holy shit, daughter sent me picture saying coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant imagine those proud grand poppa tears of joy ,very cool ,

“Hey hey ,it’s a beautiful day “






lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A little bit better thanks for asking and yourself doing all right?


Good, a little better is better than a little worse, eh…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good, a little better is better than a little worse, eh…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Cant imagine those proud grand poppa tears of joy ,very cool ,
> 
> “Hey hey ,it’s a beautiful day “
> 
> ...


I said oh no not now! Seriously took me a minute to see a turkey!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I said oh no not now! Seriously took me a minute to see a turkey!


Yep, i get it . Very proud moment. I have a “little shit daughter “also, good stuff .

made me lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Morning






Well I tried. 

Happy Sunday


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2021)

tap tap



This thing on?
























It’s 5:35am people. Been awake for a while with a sour stomach.















































Penis


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2021)

Wait …..what just happened ? Did our shared “beautiful Sunday “ just get shit on ?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Wait …..what just happened ? Did our shared “beautiful Sunday “ just get shit on ?


Shit doesn't usually come from that end... 
Does it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> tap tap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here hit this


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

@DarkWeb how you doin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> tap tap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it because you had all those tater tots and fish sticks? Or the extra ice cream?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb how you doin?


Good....didn't get much more sleep. But I slept good most of the night. I just don't want to get out of bed though lol

How you doing?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shit doesn't usually come from that end...
> Does it?


I’m pretty sure shit can happen or shit happens from all ends . Question is who’s shit is it ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good....didn't get much more sleep. But I slept good most of the night.
> 
> How you doing?


Dabs and coffee and cranberry juice


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabs and coffee and cranberry juice


Needs bacon. 

I want bacon.......I'm definitely having bacon......ok I'm up  


Your daughter is funny as hell.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Needs bacon.
> 
> I want bacon.......I'm definitely having bacon......ok I'm up
> 
> ...


BACON is righteous and respected in this thread!

She’ll look real funny with my foot up her ass. Idk I guess Parker could use a sibling. But NO, lol it’s my choice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

You good @Laughing Grass ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You good @Laughing Grass ?


doing good, just lurking this morning. How about you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> doing good, just lurking this morning. How about you?


I’m good. How does the house smell?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m good. How does the house smell?


Mmmmmm good


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmm good
> View attachment 5032733


Great skillet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m good. How does the house smell?


smell is pretty much gone now. Trying to motivate myself to transplant and reboot my room


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> smell is pretty much gone now. Trying to motivate myself to transplant and reboot my room


Take a day off


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Ravens brought me a present, they thoughtfully ate clean.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ravens brought me a present, they thoughtfully ate clean.
> View attachment 5032742


Looks like it was from a bird?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like it was from a bird?


Yes we have a number of pigeons and you'll see the local Peregrine hit one. Looks like the Raven's had leftovers, nothing like cold 'chicken' on a Sunday picnic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2021)

Have any pics of the Peregrine?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2021)

Do they have pigeon problems at the air base?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have any pics of the Peregrine?


Yes, I'll look. He's a handsome guy.


Singlemalt said:


> Do they have pigeon problems at the air base?


I don't know but I sort of doubt it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have any pics of the Peregrine?



There he is, not the best picture but that's the pigeon killer


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2021)

One time I was just gazing at my dog as he went down to the creek at the ranch, as he approached he panicked a covey of quail hiding in the brush and they burst out in flight; all of a sudden there was an explosion of feathers as a redtail hawk came from no where and nailed a quail in midflight. It was quite impressive


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ravens brought me a present, they thoughtfully ate clean.
> View attachment 5032742


LOL Oh that was nice while eating my bacon and eggs.


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> doing good, just lurking this morning. How about you?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> One time I was just gazing at my dog as he went down to the creek at the ranch, as he approached he panicked a covey of quail hiding in the brush and they burst out in flight; all of a sudden there was an explosion of feathers as a redtail hawk came from no where and nailed a quail in midflight. It was quite impressive


It's horrendous but gorgeous at the same time. That explosion when they hit their target with such force. If you've ever plucked a chicken you know those feathers are held in so the force required for that explosion is amazing. When they drop from a stoop they will fracture the spinal cord of their prey.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Oh that was nice while eating my bacon and eggs.


You're welcome  I've never had a queasy bone in my body so I don't often make that connection, sorry. Maybe another dab will fix that faux pas? It does wonders for whatever seems to ail me LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're welcome  I've never had a queasy bone in my body so I don't often make that connection, sorry. Maybe another dab will fix that faux pas? It does wonders for whatever seems to ail me LOL


I don't usually lol but I literally took a bite and scrolled down at the same time. It was perfect timing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're welcome  *I've never had a queasy bone in my body* so I don't often make that connection, sorry. Maybe another dab will fix that faux pas? It does wonders for whatever seems to ail me LOL


Nope, must resist temptation.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't usually lol but I literally took a bite and scrolled down at the same time. It was perfect timing.


Some cold fried chicken and beer would be a perfect lunch 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, must resist temptation.


Oh, come on, go for it!

*fixed


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

@BudmanTX 


Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

I think I’m going to wrap the turkey beast with bacon that’s going in the nuwave. mmmmmm weave it over mmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

"Oh shit, my cherry just fell out." Stuff Rsawr says on the phone and instantly regrets... also that joint was poorly rolled, who do I blame?!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’m going to wrap the turkey beast with bacon that’s going in the nuwave. mmmmmm weave it over mmmm


Sounds delicious, for today or Thursday?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 21, 2021)

both ^^^^^


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds delicious, for today or Thursday?


Thursday. Meeting dad and Karen tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thursday. Meeting dad and Karen tomorrow


Nice! I hope you guys have a good one with them tomorrow. Let me know how they are doing.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

I think I need pancakes this morning, with peanut butter.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I need pancakes this morning, with peanut butter.


Yeah! Dooooo it!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I need pancakes this morning, with peanut butter.


With a side of sunshine?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> With a side of sunshine?
> View attachment 5032856


Oh that looks good!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that looks good!


Oh man it’s stellar day! Hope everyone can get out and enjoy!


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> With a side of sunshine?
> View attachment 5032856


It's so nice to see blue skies again. No fog at all last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh man it’s stellar day! Hope everyone can get out and enjoy!


It is a wonderful day. The wind is blowing a bit and the leaves coming off the trees make it like a snow globe and it smells great. I am in for breakfast with a couple more miles I'll do later.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm thinking about


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking about View attachment 5032865


Now that’s a pretty nice lookin nug ya got there!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Now that’s a pretty nice lookin nug ya got there!


It's pretty good 2 have you ever gotten you herb from a lady who kept it in her purse and has the taste of perfume


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's pretty good 2 have you ever gotten you herb from a lady who kept it in her purse and has the taste of perfume


Well almost but not quite


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's pretty good 2 have you ever gotten you herb from a lady who kept it in her purse and has the taste of perfume


I’ve gotten weed from…well. Every imaginable source available. I have had purse perfume weed indeed! Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve gotten weed from…well. Every imaginable source available. I have had purse perfume weed indeed! Lol


Just reminded me of when I cook for Pat O'Brien's in New Orleans at a bartender that would sell me three joints for 5 always tasted like perfume


----------



## manfredo (Nov 21, 2021)

I am going to give the kitchen a good cleaning today, with Thanksgiving in mind. I am having my dad & bro over I think, and one nice thing is no cleaning at all is necessary for hosting those 2, which makes it easier.

I still have not decided what I'm cooking...Actually I have to call dad today and see if he feels better...He has whatever Jeff and his wife have! 

And this new phone is just a biotch to set up....Like I have paired my hearing aids to it 10 times so far...I will NEVER buy a used phone again, for certain!

DW, your bacon pic got me!! It was good!! Now it's dabs and cleaning, and maybe some plant maintenance later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am going to give the kitchen a good cleaning today, with Thanksgiving in mind. I am having my dad & bro over I think, and one nice thing is no cleaning at all is necessary for hosting those 2, which makes it easier.
> 
> I still have not decided what I'm cooking...Actually I have to call dad today and see if he feels better...He has whatever Jeff and his wife have!
> 
> ...


I'm turning a paper shopping bag into bubble  




To press


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve gotten weed from…well. Every imaginable source available. I have had purse perfume weed indeed! Lol


The cook at a restaurant I worked at gave me some weed to try, it was the nastiest thing I ever smoked. I asked him what he did to it, he thought putting ground aspirin in it made it stronger.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> The cook at a restaurant I worked at gave me some weed to try, it was the nastiest thing I ever smoked. I asked him what he did to it, he thought putting ground aspirin in it made it stronger.


Eeeewwwwww. Did you get a headache though?


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Eeeewwwwww. Did you get a headache though?


Nope, trashed it after one hit.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2021)

Sooo. I know not everyone is doin a turkey this Thursday…but if you are, how you gonna do it?

I’m probably just gonna brine mine the day before, and roast it. 450-475 for 30 minutes, then drop the temp down to 350 to finish it off. Basic.

Probably won’t stuff the cavity. I’ll throw some carrots onion and celery inside the bird instead, maybe a sage leaf and some thyme.

Anyone doing anything special?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo. I know not everyone is doin a turkey this Thursday…but if you are, how you gonna do it?
> 
> I’m probably just gonna brine mine the day before, and roast it. 450-475 for 30 minutes, then drop the temp down to 350 to finish it off. Basic.
> 
> ...









LOL I don't have a plan yet


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

I am gonna put a spicy breast in a cast iron skillet, cover it with potatoes and butter, and eat a bit later. Easy as pie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am gonna put a spicy breast in a cast iron skillet, cover it with potatoes and butter, and eat a bit later. Easy as pie.


Sounds hot!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Take a day off


Tomorrow I relax.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tomorrow I relax.
> View attachment 5032935


Less veg time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Less veg time?


I did practically no veg last time. Flipped as soon as I saw alternating nodes. These are regs and I don’t plan on topping. This is a pheno hunt grow, whichever one gives me the largest single cola will get me kicked off on the SOG.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did practically no veg last time. Flipped as soon as I saw alternating nodes. These are regs and I don’t plan on topping. This is a pheno hunt grow, whichever one gives me the largest single cola will get me kicked off on the SOG.


Size queen huh


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Size queen huh


Flavor queen sounds really weird...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Size queen huh


Size matters!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am going to give the kitchen a good cleaning today, with Thanksgiving in mind. I am having my dad & bro over I think, and one nice thing is no cleaning at all is necessary for hosting those 2, which makes it easier.
> 
> I still have not decided what I'm cooking...Actually I have to call dad today and see if he feels better...He has whatever Jeff and his wife have!
> 
> ...


The very best wishes to you and your family and be safe out there


----------



## manfredo (Nov 21, 2021)

I just called my dad, and he's still sick...Sounds like a nasty chest cold, plus he smokes cigarettes, ands he's 84. I told him I'd bring him a plate. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> The very best wishes to you and your family and be safe out there


Thank you Jeff...I hope you guys get healed up enough to pig out on turkey or ham, or BOTH is my favorite


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just called my dad, and he's still sick...Sounds like a nasty chest cold, plus he smokes cigarettes, ands he's 84. I told him I'd bring him a plate.
> 
> 
> Thank you Jeff...I hope you guys get healed up enough to pig out on turkey or ham, or BOTH is my favorite


Me and my wife are going to be going over to my son's and daughter-in-law and grandkids they say that I don't haft to cook it is there first time doing holiday dinner for everybody I'll be there if she needs it my son is not a haft bad cook ether lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Ice Nine Kills my youngest son is taking me to the show tonight


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

My daughter is cooking so we are going over there. Her husband grew up with stovetop stuffing so she doesn't do mom's outstanding stuffing.


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> My daughter is cooking so we are going over there. Her husband grew up with stovetop stuffing so she doesn't do mom's outstanding stuffing.


I don't eat the stuffing but I do know the difference between stove top and real stuffing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

I have thanksgiving envy


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have thanksgiving envy


No, you had Thanksgiving EARLY


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have thanksgiving envy


That’s alright. We’ve all got weed envy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s alright. We’ve all got weed envy


I think the band clutch said it best lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> My daughter is cooking so we are going over there. Her husband grew up with stovetop stuffing so she doesn't do mom's outstanding stuffing.


You should bring the stuffing! That's always been my favorite part...Stuffing with gravy, and some olives and cranberry on the side!

Damn now I'm hungry again...

60 minutes is on


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You should bring the stuffing! That's always been my favorite part...Stuffing with gravy, and some olives and cranberry on the side!
> 
> Damn now I'm hungry again...
> 
> ...


The crusty part around the bird is my favorite.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ravens brought me a present, they thoughtfully ate clean.
> View attachment 5032742


You know, speaking of reincarnation, maybe they are asking for a nice stew.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 21, 2021)

I make 3 batches of stuffing for Thanksgiving at a friends house. Make 2 more at another's.

Most simple recipe and the best We all have agreed.

Friends actually want it made during summer parties too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 21, 2021)

¾ cups minced onions

1 ½ cups chopped celery (stalks and leaves)

1 cup butter

9 cups soft bread cubes (I use JJ Nissen Canadian White sandwich bread - about 12 slices, freeze bread, easier to cut into cubes)

1 teaspoons salt

1 ½ teaspoons crushed sage leaves

1 teaspoon thyme leaves

½ teaspoon pepper

In large skillet, cook and stir onions and celery in butter until both are tender, but not mushy. Stir in about 1/3 of the bread cubes. Turn into deep bowl. Add remaining bread cubes and seasonings and toss. Stuff the turkey just before cooking. Any extra stuffing, leave in a bowl and warm up when ready. Add some turkey broth when heating it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No, you had Thanksgiving EARLY


Lol I’m no longer grateful for that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s alright. We’ve all got weed envy


If someone were to invite me I’d bring a nice flower bouquet


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo. I know not everyone is doin a turkey this Thursday…but if you are, how you gonna do it?
> 
> I’m probably just gonna brine mine the day before, and roast it. 450-475 for 30 minutes, then drop the temp down to 350 to finish it off. Basic.
> 
> ...


I ordered a smoked Turkey Breast and a smoked Ham from Nueskes, thank you @420God for turning me onto them.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I’m no longer grateful for that.


Ingrate


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm done!


*sings*
I AM DONNNNE....2021 outdoor harvest trimming is finally done.



Time to get baked


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 21, 2021)

I need some jar lids so the gallon bags will have to work for time being . Still have more than half the plant to go . 

Helped a Korean veteran today giving him a power chair that was just sitting . Was giving to me so just passing it on. Hopefully he’ll figure out the controls quickly .


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I need some jar lids so the gallon bags will have to work for time being . Still have more than half the plant to go .
> 
> Helped a Korean veteran today giving him a power chair that was just sitting . Was giving to me so just passing it on. Hopefully he’ll figure out the controls quickly . View attachment 5033075


looking goooood


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I need some jar lids so the gallon bags will have to work for time being . Still have more than half the plant to go .
> 
> Helped a Korean veteran today giving him a power chair that was just sitting . Was giving to me so just passing it on. Hopefully he’ll figure out the controls quickly . View attachment 5033075


If he doesn’t, please post videos.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

hell yuhhh


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 21, 2021)

Could just buy more moonshine…..you know just for the lids


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 21, 2021)

A little kick for your coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Could just buy more moonshine…..you know just for the lids


Man after my own heart!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2021)

@BudmanTX 
Legit, you ain't the only one that loves tacos. I grew up on them. My comfort food.
Wish you were here to enjoy 



Sunday night at the show. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

It was a good show to well worth the 5 hrs of standing lol now in a few more hrs and I'll be to old for this shit but it was fun to watch the people


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was a good show to well worth the 5 hrs of standing lol now in a few more hrs and I'll be to old for this shit but it was fun to watch the people


Did you get to crowd surf?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> ¾ cups minced onions
> 
> 1 ½ cups chopped celery (stalks and leaves)
> 
> ...


Made my croutons yesterday, was just wondering what to season them with, thanks..


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If someone were to invite me I’d bring a nice flower bouquet
> 
> View attachment 5033062


Come on down


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Good morning I’m going to see my dad and Karen for the first time in over a year!! Yay

I hope the rest of you have a great day too!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

Jalepeno egg n roast beef, and off to work.
Looks like a rainy day. I'll take 2 joints to get thru the day.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 22, 2021)

Good morning RIU family . Just water and a hit of the pen this morning .  After thinking about it I think I have a full jar of butter pecan moonshine out in the garage fridge .


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm making a pear cranberry pie, with pecan crunch topping. I was trying to figure how to work that moonshine into it, like soak the cooked pears in it for a while, lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Made my croutons yesterday, was just wondering what to season them with, thanks..


That’s easy , I got you on this one . 

No season needed if you used 1 cup canna butter ,If not

oven @240 ,1-2 cups of that sativa flower you have . Decarb for 30-40 min.

Take spray bottle of your canna oil you have on hand and ever so lightly spritz croutons so you can dust the croutons w/the decarb sativa flower and it will bind . DISCO ,seasoned 

pro move : if canna budder not used ,scrap it , start fresh and add all 3 steps , canna butter , canna oil & flower. Christmas croutons the croutons that give back !






morning ,morning,morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Morning






44° and it's wet out there


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Gaaaah, long day ahead! Hope everyone is feeling alright this morning. :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Gaaaah, long day ahead! Hope everyone is feeling alright this morning. :]


Hope you are too


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Gaaaah, long day ahead! Hope everyone is feeling alright this morning. :]


How are the customers acting? Is it just the amount of holiday traffic now or are they also stressed and fractious? Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi beautiful. My pos mother made THE best dressing. She made a pan with oysters for the heathens and 2 pans for us regs. Only thing I like about her. She can’t cook for shiite anyway.

66 and raining and we are both very nervous. Well I am anyway. Skunk ape buddar to the rescue.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How are the customers acting? Is it just the amount of holiday traffic now or are they also stressed and fractious? Good morning


Customers are always higher strung around the holidays. I work at a place gift shopping is pretty common. The holiday traffic is pretty standard this year despite thigs getting slowly worse here from covid again.
But today is a weekend day. I am the customer. hired junk haulers to come drag the last of my moms old shit out of here. Gonna be long, probably sad, definitely messy!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hope you are too


Thanks!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Gaaaah, long day ahead! Hope everyone is feeling alright this morning. :]


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Customers are always higher strung around the holidays. I work at a place gift shopping is pretty common. The holiday traffic is pretty standard this year despite thigs getting slowly worse here from covid again.
> But today is a weekend day. I am the customer. hired junk haulers to come drag the last of my moms old shit out of here. Gonna be long, probably sad, definitely messy!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Customers are always higher strung around the holidays. I work at a place gift shopping is pretty common. The holiday traffic is pretty standard this year despite thigs getting slowly worse here from covid again.
> But today is a weekend day. I am the customer. hired junk haulers to come drag the last of my moms old shit out of here. Gonna be long, probably sad, definitely messy!


I figured customers would be worse this year. It seems we lost a lot of our social skills from Covid.

Nice having a junk hauler come in. That will feel so good when it's over! I wish you well getting through the emotions today


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning I’m going to see my dad and Karen for the first time in over a year!! Yay
> 
> I hope the rest of you have a great day too!
> 
> View attachment 5033220


Are you going over there, they coming to you or meeting in the middle?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I figured customers would be worse this year. It seems we lost a lot of our social skills from Covid.
> 
> Nice having a junk hauler come in. That will feel so good when it's over! I wish you well getting through the emotions today


Everything else is crazy this year, why not retail?
I missed the damn memo re Nordstrom’s! I need some perfume damnit.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I figured customers would be worse this year. It seems we lost a lot of our social skills from Covid.
> 
> Nice having a junk hauler come in. That will feel so good when it's over! I wish you well getting through the emotions today


Customers at our store where it is a small business probably aren't being as pestering and petulant as at say a target or Walmart. Our worst issue is having to remind people about masks. Folks are losing the masks again...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you going over there, they coming to you or meeting in the middle?


Closer to them. My dad is typical and will drive through a hurricane like it’s sprinkling. I’ve seen him. Brandon or Sun City I think.
Is it raining for you?
I’m PRAYING there’s no vaccination talk or anything like that. For Lent I’m holding my tongue. Idk quite when Lent is?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Everything else is crazy this year, why not retail?
> I missed the damn memo re Nordstrom’s! I need some perfume damnit.


That's what I assumed but I wondered if it was true. What happened with Nordstroms?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Closer to them. My dad is typical and will drive through a hurricane like it’s sprinkling. I’ve seen him. Brandon or Sun City I think.
> Is it raining for you?
> I’m PRAYING there’s no vaccination talk or anything like that. For Lent I’m holding my tongue. Idk quite when Lent is?


No rain, it's cold and clear for now. Supposed to be clouds later but no rain forecasted. Lent is prep for Easter and starts on Ash Wednesday which is about 6 weeks prior to Easter whenever that is next year LOL I have to decide what I'm giving up, maybe dabs LOL so I can reduce my tolerance. Although I'm still getting high from flower, which is nice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's what I assumed but I wondered if it was true. What happened with Nordstroms?


80 some masked people started stealing stuff at the same time and knocked out a lot of stock!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful. My pos mother made THE best dressing. She made a pan with oysters for the heathens and 2 pans for us regs. Only thing I like about her. She can’t cook for shiite anyway.
> 
> 66 and raining and we are both very nervous. Well I am anyway. Skunk ape buddar to the rescue.
> 
> ...


Hey beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh yeah it happened at a Louis Vitton store too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Did you get to crowd surf?
> View attachment 5033147


Now that would be funny but sadly no surfing lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But today is a weekend day. I am the customer. hired junk haulers to come drag the last of my moms old shit out of here. Gonna be long, probably sad, definitely messy!


Hang in there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Christmas party is coming back to my partner's work this year. And it's my turn to drink at an event!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hang in there


I know these boys, they have come before, it should be kinda fun to declutter! I hope my spine behaves, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know these boys, they have come before, it should be kinda fun to declutter! I hope my spine behaves, lol


He he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know these boys, they have come before, it should be kinda fun to declutter! I hope my spine behaves, lol


lol oh where do I begin?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Christmas party is coming back to my partner's work this year. And it's my turn to drink at an event!


Do us proud! iPhone video is always appreciated.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know these boys, they have come before, it should be kinda fun to declutter! I hope my spine behaves, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do us proud! iPhone video is always appreciated.


It's been a while since I've been embarrassingly drunk in public. I'll blame it on covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been a while since I've been embarrassingly drunk in public. *I'll blame it on covid.*


We have the alibi set, now for the video!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been a while since I've been embarrassingly drunk in public. I'll blame it on covid.


Hell yeah!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Ok Rachael Ray just told me to make this for Thanksgiving........I will Rachael....I will  








Spaghetti Squash Stands in for Pasta in This Aglio e Olio


Rachael shares her easy, cheesy gratin + aglio e olio spaghetti mashup made with spaghetti squash.




www.rachaelrayshow.com


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok Rachael Ray just told me to make this for Thanksgiving........I will Rachael....I will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, she makes decent dog food, but that’s about it in my opinion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, she makes decent dog food, but that’s about it in my opinion.


I sense a bit of jealousy


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Calling all skiers


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I sense a bit of jealousy


Well, she did steal my recipe for spinach soufflé, so there’s that…


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok Rachael Ray just told me to make this for Thanksgiving........I will Rachael....I will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware, it's kind of sweet


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, she did steal my recipe for spinach soufflé, so there’s that…


Brother I saw a frittata on the morning news. Looks like a quiche, kinda of. How difficult is it to make? Love eggs and cheese and potatoes.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh man, after the talk about resin color the other day I went and made a tincture from old and new buds. The old stuff is whiskey brown, new stuff is light and golden. Let's NOT say well hydrated piss?

Neat!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Brother I saw a frittata on the morning news. Looks like a quiche, kinda of. How difficult is it to make? Love eggs and cheese and potatoes.


Not hard at all and you can do it either stovetop or baked in oven


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Calling all skiers


Soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Be aware, it's kind of sweet


I guess that would depend on the squash. Nothing in the recipe is sweet. It looks really good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Is it a sign


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it a signView attachment 5033290


God is touching your drugs!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We have the alibi set, now for the video!





Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah!


Lol that could get messy! You don't wanna see that.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that could get messy! You don't wanna see that.


We can trade. I'll get super smashed when we house hunt!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> God is touching your drugs!!!


She or he needs to get there own lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Light the bowl Jeff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We can trade. I'll get super smashed when we house hunt!


You'll end up buying a quicky mart.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You'll end up buying a quicky mart.


Only if you don't stop me!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Brother I saw a frittata on the morning news. Looks like a quiche, kinda of. How difficult is it to make? Love eggs and cheese and potatoes.


It’s super easy to make. It’s sorta like a quiche without the crust. You just make it in a pan


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Only if you don't stop me!


If you're relying on my good judgement we're in trouble!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you're relying on my good judgement we're in trouble!


Hell yeah! Trouble is fun :]


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

*casually walks by and drops a bottle of liquor*


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> *casually walks by and drops a bottle of liquor*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> *casually walks by and drops a bottle of liquor*





Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah! Trouble is fun :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5033295


Don’t get her fired.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t get her fired.


She wants to leave anyway. 

Let's go out with a bang!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She wants to leave anyway.
> 
> Let's go out with a bang!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5033296


Or this


----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2021)

Monday Monday. Oh what trouble shall I get into today...I heard something about snow, but flurries only I believe. 

I don't think my new phone is working right...Or no one loves me...I have not gotten a text on it yet, in 2 days....

My old sim card should be ok, right?? I am going from 4G to 5G, and I can make and receive calls....We shall see I guess...Just been awfully quiet.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday Monday. Oh what trouble shall I get into today...I heard something about snow, but flurries only I believe.
> 
> I don't think my new phone is working right...Or no one loves me...I have not gotten a text on it yet, in 2 days....
> 
> My old sim card should be ok, right?? I am going from 4G to 5G, and I can make and receive calls....We shall see I guess...Just been awfully quiet.


I've always needed a new Sim card. I just went from 4G to 5G and a reprovisioning with new sim was involved. Call your carrier


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday Monday. Oh what trouble shall I get into today...I heard something about snow, but flurries only I believe.
> 
> I don't think my new phone is working right...Or no one loves me...I have not gotten a text on it yet, in 2 days....
> 
> My old sim card should be ok, right?? I am going from 4G to 5G, and I can make and receive calls....We shall see I guess...Just been awfully quiet.


Wait what this is a bad thing I was going to ask how you pulled that off


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @BudmanTX
> Legit, you ain't the only one that loves tacos. I grew up on them. My comfort food.
> Wish you were here to enjoy
> 
> ...


Good beer choice!


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it a signView attachment 5033290


where is that damn magnifying glass when I need it !


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Got down to 35 last night, guess I ought to pick the green tomatoes that are still out in the garden before they freeze. There is a little frost out there.
Mornin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> where is that damn magnifying glass when I need it !


He he he or if you'd prefer


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got down to 35 last night, guess I ought to pick the green tomatoes that are still out in the garden before they freeze. There is a little frost out there.
> Mornin


My pool is on freeze control and I lost my check valve innards so I have to replace that today. It's now officially off season so I need to get the expensive tile repair booked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he View attachment 5033300or if you'd preferView attachment 5033301


I love a solar hit! Lights in the wind and you can do it with gloves on


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he View attachment 5033300or if you'd preferView attachment 5033301


Now light that bowl using it . Keep your survival skills up in case you can’t find your lighter .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Not even sorry  yummy


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 22, 2021)

… that looks good and tasty !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Now light that bowl using it . Keep your survival skills up in case you can’t find your lighter .


I have been that high before lol it will work


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday Monday. Oh what trouble shall I get into today...I heard something about snow, but flurries only I believe.
> 
> I don't think my new phone is working right...Or no one loves me...I have not gotten a text on it yet, in 2 days....
> 
> My old sim card should be ok, right?? I am going from 4G to 5G, and I can make and receive calls....We shall see I guess...Just been awfully quiet.


Want me to try resending that dic pic I sent the other day??


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

No faking the funk today in the Tday kitchen prep . 






It’s hard damn work being joyful .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @BudmanTX
> Legit, you ain't the only one that loves tacos. I grew up on them. My comfort food.
> Wish you were here to enjoy
> 
> ...


mine to Brother, mine to....

in fact last night i put smoked pork ribs meat into a corn tortilla, with some avocado, and pico de gallo......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 5032780
> 
> Mornin.


there is some truth to that.....js.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday Monday. Oh what trouble shall I get into today...I heard something about snow, but flurries only I believe.
> 
> I don't think my new phone is working right...Or no one loves me...I have not gotten a text on it yet, in 2 days....
> 
> My old sim card should be ok, right?? I am going from 4G to 5G, and I can make and receive calls....We shall see I guess...Just been awfully quiet.


jump from apple to android?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents......yes it's monday....ugh....still got some work to do to get ready for thankgiving......got most of the stuff moved out from under the car port to make space.....still gotta move the wood under and a few other things.....

woke this morning to a cool 49F with a slight wind from the north......high today 65F....

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up.....

now to eat these bean and cheese taco's.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2021)

Help me settle a debate.

Which is the better winter squash for turkey day dinner-
Butternut
Hubbard
Buttercup


Oh and good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Help me settle a debate.
> 
> Which is the better winter squash for turkey day dinner-
> Butternut
> ...


Butternut, but I've never had hubbard squash.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

Just wrap it in bacon and it won’t matter ,you pick . Heavy bacon less squash always a winner !


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Help me settle a debate.
> 
> Which is the better winter squash for turkey day dinner-
> Butternut
> ...


Nix the Hubbard, they’re a pain in the ass to work with. Buttercup is like kobacha, pretty tasty. But I wouldn’t adorn it with a lot of extra flavors because it s good on its own.

Butternut will be the the easiest to work with…but doesn’t have as intense of a flavor as the buttercup in my opinion, so if youre planning on roasting it with sage or mashing it with butter and brown sugar, butternut would be my choice.

But if I were showcasing the squash itself, I’d do the buttercup


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> A little kick for your coffee
> View attachment 5033090


nice looking stuff there

personally i like the white lightning....with it's octane it has so many uses other than drinking it.....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice looking stuff there
> 
> personally i like the white lightning....with it's octane it has so many uses other than drinking it.....


What,
Like running a combustion engine? Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What,
> Like running a combustion engine? Lol


yeah there is that...lol

freaked my wife out that night when i lite the shot glass on fire.....her eyes went 

and u can use it to make tincture.....js


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2021)

0


Metasynth said:


> Nix the Hubbard, they’re a pain in the ass to work with. Buttercup is like kobacha, pretty tasty. But I wouldn’t adorn it with a lot of extra flavors because it s good on its own.
> 
> Butternut will be the the easiest to work with…but doesn’t has as intense of a flavor as the buttercup in my opinion, so if youre planning on roasting it with sage or mashing it with butter and brown sugar, butternut would be my choice.
> 
> But if I were showcasing the squash itself, I’d do the buttercup


Buttercup is my choice as well. I just wish it were easier to peel.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Squish and squash.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> 0
> 
> Buttercup is my choice as well. I just wish it were easier to peel.


How are you wanting to serve it? Peeled and cubed? Puréed?

I slice kobacha squash with the peel on and eat the peel. It’s safe, and can be a nice textural element


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

__





6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home


6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca





$85 off for black friday


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Sorta like this


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How are you wanting to serve it? Peeled and cubed? Puréed?
> 
> I slice kobacha squash with the peel on and eat the peel. It’s safe, and can be a nice textural element





Metasynth said:


> Sorta like this
> 
> View attachment 5033338


I was just gonna cube, steam and serve with a little butter but that looks good too...and much easier


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey they stole my design lol well very similar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey they stole my design lol well very similar.


did you post pics?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Rosin Press Pressure Calculator


The Press Club is a small family owned business in the USA specializing in premium rosin bags and accessories. Our proprietary pink stitch means our rosin bags are the strongest and most durable filters in the industry. Each bag is backed by our Zero Blowout Guarantee™. If you get a blowout...




thepressclub.co


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you post pics?


On the weekend.....




















I'll send you some


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> On the weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was around this weekend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got down to 35 last night, guess I ought to pick the green tomatoes that are still out in the garden before they freeze. There is a little frost out there.
> Mornin


We did the same a while back & knowing that they were too small to ripen I pickled em.

Pretty tasty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

I saw a snowflake

Gross!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I was just gonna cube, steam and serve with a little butter but that looks good too...and much easier


Just slice, toss in oil, season and roast. Roasting intensifies the flavor a little too by removing some excess moisture


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> mine to Brother, mine to....
> 
> in fact last night i put smoked pork ribs meat into a corn tortilla, with some avocado, and pico de gallo......


Dude. Avocado! That taco in my pick with no meat. That fucker is a fried Avocado taco. Took the Avocado and dipped it to a batter and dropped it in the fryer. Holy shit! Fucking incredible! 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Their poor knees. I just opened the door to the third floor and they all sighed. This is fun, bossing big men around!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dude. Avocado! That taco in my pick with no meat. That fucker is a fried Avocado taco. Took the Avocado and dipped it to a batter and dropped it in the fryer. Holy shit! Fucking incredible!
> 
> SH420


I used to quarter avocados, smoosh a little sushi “krab” mix into the seed cavity, you know, the stuff in California rolls… then tempura fry them. Little eel sauce and some sriracha Mayo drizzled on top…yum!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dude. Avocado! That taco in my pick with no meat. That fucker is a fried Avocado taco. Took the Avocado and dipped it to a batter and dropped it in the fryer. Holy shit! Fucking incredible!
> 
> SH420


no way.....

those taco's looked awesome


----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> jump from apple to android?


Nope, android to android...I think everything is OK...I have since gotten a few calls and a buddy stopped in and he texted me from here and it worked, but yeah, I should call AT&T and make sure I don't need a new sim card. I did get my hearing aids paired, voicemail setup, etc. It's been eerily quiet, but that's a good thing I suppose.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Their poor knees. I just opened the door to the third floor and they all sighed. This is fun, bossing big men around!


Keep an eye out for hidden treasures....You never know where they are!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nope, android to android...I think everything is OK...I have since gotten a few calls and a buddy stopped in and he texted me from here and it worked, but yeah, I should call AT&T and make sure I don't need a new sim card. I did get my hearing aids paired, voicemail setup, etc. It's been eerily quiet, but that's a good thing I suppose.


Yeah, it was a good dab, thanks again! I’ll stop by more often in the future… But oh, next time we have a photoshoot, I’m not wearing a paper bag over my head…


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way.....
> 
> those taco's looked awesome


They were. I'm hungry now. Tacos anyone? 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> They were. I'm hungry now. Tacos anyone?
> 
> SH420


You had me at “avocado”


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> They were. I'm hungry now. Tacos anyone?
> 
> SH420


Yes please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Jerk chicken lunch today


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jerk chicken lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5033360


Yeah, well, see where being a jerk gets you? Now he’s lunch. Rude and unreasonable chicken!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> They were. I'm hungry now. Tacos anyone?
> 
> SH420


i'm in


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Keep an eye out for hidden treasures....You never know where they are!


I know, they keep handing me solid silver platterware like uhh... probably keep this one, huh?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Where are we doin these tacos??

I heard rumblings there may be an RIU T&T family reunion in Vegas March 18-20, juss sayin…


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know, they keep handing me solid silver platterware like uhh... probably keep this one, huh?


Are you trashing this shit?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Are you trashing this shit?


Not the silver. The old broken furniture, yes. Some of it could have been repaired if given enough time and money, but I inherited it from the person who worked on it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, well, see where being a jerk gets you? Now he’s lunch. Rude and unreasonable chicken!


$7 grocery store lunch, should have known better lol. The wing was good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Their poor knees. I just opened the door to the third floor and they all sighed. This is fun, bossing big men around!


have you considered being a dominatrix?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you considered being a dominatrix?


I was a sub the only time I was in that kinda relationship... but maybe I've changed. Hmm. Who knows!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $7 grocery store lunch, should have known better lol. The wing was good.


I know you know how to cook.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Mush my little bitch boy! Fucking do it!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Lol is this a good time to mention that my grandfather had a pillow room with hooks in the ceiling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was a sub the only time I was in that kinda relationship... but maybe I've changed. Hmm. Who knows!











DarkWeb said:


> I know you know how to cook.


I'm being lazy today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mush my little bitch boy! Fucking do it!
> View attachment 5033367


Maybe I could enjoy winter if that was a thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

Had to find more pics. Lol I'm in!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks like @BobBitchen is second guessing inviting me out to ski


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150807671072841728


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150807671072841728


My wife just said should be at a pond skim lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150807671072841728


Yeah that just totally ruins the meme, lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like @BobBitchen is second guessing inviting me out to ski


You let her ride ya like that & Im in


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You let her ride ya like that & Im in


Kinda reminds me of some ski school parties


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was a sub the only time I was in that kinda relationship... but maybe I've changed. Hmm. Who knows!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Traveling music anyone


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You let her ride ya like that & Im in


I'd pay to watch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd pay to watch.


Bondagetobogganboy.com is available.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bondagetobogganboy.com is available.....


No I meant YOU guys!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No I meant YOU guys!


Fuck yeah! I don't leave any money on the table....


A few different cam angles and a billing processor


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you considered being a dominatrix?


I knew an online dom once. She got to be a bitch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I knew an online dom once. She got to be a bitch.


Same. We knew one from down there. She was cool but every once in a while she would be really hard to be friends with. Haven't talked in about ten years now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

There’s a raccoon sleeping in our storage locker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There’s a raccoon sleeping in our storage locker.
> 
> View attachment 5033398


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Singlemalt Tyson? I'll keep a few inches between us.


He thinks outside the box(ing)


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There’s a raccoon sleeping in our storage locker.
> 
> View attachment 5033398


The word is out, he came for popcorn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The word is out, he came for popcorn.


I didn’t think to bring popcorn with me. They’re shooing it out.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t think to bring popcorn with me. They’re shooing it out.


Oh please no not more shooing victims!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

wanna lure it out, use cat food......works every time


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Hell yeah, done! So much less junk! Wahoooooo


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah, done! So much less junk! Wahoooooo


Did you leave enough to fill up at least one trunk?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah, done! So much less junk! Wahoooooo


I'm going through the top of the upper cabinets in the kitchen because someday my new cabinets will show up and I'll need to take them down.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going through the top of the upper cabinets in the kitchen because someday my new cabinets will show up and I'll need to take them down.


Find any “oh hey this”?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wanna lure it out, use cat food......works every time


They asked me to come back tomorrow... Seriously? Am I paying rent or the raccoon?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Find any “oh hey this”?


Mostly a bunch of crap that has been up there for decades. A set of aperitif glasses, I don't do those. Found mom's champagne glasses and a candelabra from her wedding, those are going to my daughter.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There’s a raccoon sleeping in our storage locker.
> 
> View attachment 5033398


Gear up in the dominateix battle attire and start cracking the whip . That lil fucker doesn’t know the safe word .


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mostly a bunch of crap that has been up there for decades. A set of aperitif glasses, I don't do those. Found mom's champagne glasses and a candelabra from her wedding, those are going to my daughter.


Give her the aperitif glasses too. Those will be cool some day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They asked me to come back tomorrow... Seriously? Am I paying rent or the raccoon?


things that make u go hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mostly a bunch of crap that has been up there for decades. A set of aperitif glasses, I don't do those. Found mom's champagne glasses and a candelabra from her wedding, those are going to my daughter.


Fancy... we call them shot glasses here


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Gear up in the dominateix battle attire and start cracking the whip . That lil fucker doesn’t know the safe word .


It’s “Coontang”


it’s always Coontang.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Gear up in the dominateix battle attire and start cracking the whip . That lil fucker doesn’t know the safe word .


Me either! What's the safe word?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Vagenis.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Vagenis.


Coontang.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me either! What's the safe word?


Ouch?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ouch?


Pretty sure it is closer to

owmothERFUCKERohjeezusNOstaaaaahp


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m to high for this !!

edit: more of a phrase not a word .always works to get out of compromising spots .


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m to high for this !!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

My 1st choice was “MOM,what the fuck !”

but it’s the holidays in the kitchen having fun being joyful .






lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Where are we doin these tacos??
> 
> I heard rumblings there may be an RIU T&T family reunion in Vegas March 18-20, juss sayin…


There's a pretty good taco place on Fremont st. Just tried it last month.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks like everyone is all dabbed up...I got a gram of shatter I'm saving for Christmas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks like everyone is all dabbed up...I got a gram of shatter I'm saving for Christmas.


Edibles for me, my lungs haven't fully recovered.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It’s “Coontang”
> 
> 
> it’s always Coontang.


That really was brilliant . I’ve revisited it at least 4 or 5x’s now and it just keeps getting better .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Edibles for me, my lungs haven't fully recovered.


still got that cough?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Edibles for me, my lungs haven't fully recovered.


It's rough to have a respiratory thing going on now, you can't convince anyone it's allergies or a cold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> still got that cough?


Yea it's not bad but it's still there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's rough to have a respiratory thing going on now, you can't convince anyone it's allergies or a cold.


lol for sure. It's pretty much under control now but smoke sets me off


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fancy... we call them shot glasses here


These are small stemware. Like these but not as fancy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol for sure. It's pretty much under control now but smoke sets me off


Same here. I did have a joint last night and coughed a little bit towards the end.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Same here. I did have a joint last night and coughed a little bit towards the end.


dabs wreck you? I haven't even tried.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dabs wreck you? I haven't even tried.


Only if you go too big.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only if you go too big.


I ONLY go big!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> My 1st choice was “MOM,what the fuck !”
> 
> but it’s the holidays in the kitchen having fun being joyful .
> 
> ...


I got this tune on my playlist, all of a sudden my wife will start to glare when she realizes it changed from Christmas to Xmas, then to Punk Christmas playlist.
She usually pulls the plug, puts on a Hallmark movie, makes me clean up my toys...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ONLY go big!


Hows the Meltdown trim hash, you run any of that thru you new rig?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Hows the Meltdown trim hash, you run any of that thru you new rig?


I got a little ball of it but haven't tried it yet. Also dried a small nug on my lights to test. I figure I'll give it a couple more days before I start beating my lungs up again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ONLY go big!


You're still young.......you can probably do a huge one. And then say never again that shit hurt......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're still young.......you can probably do a huge one. And then say never again that shit hurt......


lol dab rigs with a torch killed me. Tears rolling down my face, lungs on fire... hate that shit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol dab rigs with a torch killed me. Tears rolling down my face, lungs on fire... hate that shit!


I did it with the pen the other night. But I have also done it on a nail like 8-9 years ago.......it's what first turned me off to it for years. 

Low and slow.......go easy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> These are small stemware. Like these but not as fancy.
> View attachment 5033442


Fancy shot glass to go with your candelabra


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did it with the pen the other night. But I have also done it on a nail like 8-9 years ago.......it's what first turned me off to it for years.
> 
> Low and slow.......go easy.


I think you @Paul Drake and @Metasynth figured out that I was doing it way too hot. At least with my new rig you can't overheat it.

I should read instructions more lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you @Paul Drake and @Metasynth figured out that I was doing it way too hot. At least with my new rig you can't overheat it.
> 
> I should read instructions more lol.


I'm thinking about getting one of these......I can definitely use one for a bunch of things.








Handheld Thermometer | Fluke 62MAX+ IR Laser Thermometer


The Fluke 62 MAX+ non-contact infrared thermometer provides accurate temperature measurements, rain or shine in dirty and dusty industrial sites.




www.fluke.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these......I can definitely use one for a bunch of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you don't have any idea what temperature your dabbing at with the torch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess you don't have any idea what temperature your dabbing at with the torch.


That's why I got this


The sand goes red then when cooling orange and cold is yellow. But I don't have any idea of what temps those transitions are at.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I got this
> View attachment 5033456
> 
> The sand goes red then when cooling orange and cold is yellow. But I don't have any idea of what temps those transitions are at.


That's cool! Probably trippy to see it changing colours


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's cool! Probably trippy to see it changing colours


If I can tell how hot it is I can get a better idea of what color I want it at. I'm not a fan of having to clean it after every hit though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you @Paul Drake and @Metasynth figured out that I was doing it way too hot. At least with my new rig you can't overheat it.
> 
> I should read instructions more lol.


That's why I want a thermopen.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these......I can definitely use one for a bunch of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't that accurate. I have one it's why I'm looking at a pen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They aren't that accurate. I have one it's why I'm looking at a pen.


You can get a accurate one it just depends on how much money you want to spend.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can get a accurate one it just depends on how much money you want to spend.


Then don't get the Fluke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then don't get the Fluke.


Oh I just posted what I found. I haven't really done much searching for one yet. I'll ask some people that use them on the daily (non weed related industry)

Do you have a brand you would recommend?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

And how accurate do you need to be? A degree or two probably doesn't change much in the end.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I just posted what I found. I haven't really done much searching for one yet. I'll ask some people that use them on the daily (non weed related industry)
> 
> Do you have a brand you would recommend?


I'm thinking about a thermacouple. But we'll see how well ballpark works in about an hourish.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And how accurate do you need to be? A degree or two probably doesn't change much in the end.


I figured 50 degrees would be acceptable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm thinking about a thermacouple. But we'll see how well ballpark works in about an hourish.


You're gonna drill and tap your plates? If that's the case I'd definitely use thermal paste to be super anal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna *drill and tap* your plates? If that's the case I'd definitely use thermal *paste to be super anal*.


Is this code for something?

I mean, you don't have to even be a code talker to figure that one out


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is this code for something?


I can be pretty cryptic.......hope she gets it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can be pretty cryptic.......hope she gets it


What?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What?









You edited it lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You edited it lol


Hang on, lemme turn down the tv.

What??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hang on, lemme turn down the tv.
> 
> What??


*BUTT STUFF!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna drill and tap your plates? If that's the case I'd definitely use thermal paste to be super anal.


I'm going to use a handheld sensor my husband has in his tools that he said would be more accurate. I'm going to test it with the temp gun that he said would be inaccurate, when I fire this up after dinner. It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Yocan Mini Dive. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5033519
> 
> I'm going to use a handheld sensor my husband has in his tools that he said would be more accurate. I'm going to test it with the temp gun that he said would be inaccurate, when I fire this up after dinner. It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Yocan Mini Dive. I'm pretty excited about it.


Thats gorgeous, looks steampunkish


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5033519
> 
> I'm going to use a handheld sensor my husband has in his tools that he said would be more accurate. I'm going to test it with the temp gun that he said would be inaccurate, when I fire this up after dinner. It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Yocan Mini Dive. I'm pretty excited about it.


Just the tip......huh....I hear you loud and clear


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5033519
> 
> I'm going to use a handheld sensor my husband has in his tools that he said would be more accurate. I'm going to test it with the temp gun that he said would be inaccurate, when I fire this up after dinner. It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Yocan Mini Dive. I'm pretty excited about it.


I should have bought that!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

Killer sunset tonight, I was abut 5min too late, but...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only if you go too big.


tiny dab. No coughing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Killer sunset tonight, I was abut 5min too late, but...View attachment 5033552View attachment 5033553View attachment 5033554


Man, that's pretty!
Easily qualifies for the "beautiful" thread imho.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> tiny dab. No coughing.
> 
> View attachment 5033555


OK, that's pretty too.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats gorgeous, looks steampunkish


@Laughing Grass what do you think, steampunkish?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> OK, that's pretty too.


I bet she's crosseyed


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Laughing Grass what do you think, steampunkish?
> View attachment 5033580


Kristian definitely has the steampunk vibe. It's cool stuff.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue Fin & veg


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Laughing Grass what do you think, steampunkish?
> View attachment 5033580


for sure! I love it and I’m a little jealous. Have you hit it yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet she's crosseyed


One eye is a little lazy


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for sure! I love it and I’m a little jealous. Have you hit it yet?


Not yet, I may wait until morning. I got sidelined by a glass of a nice, crisp and cold Sauvignon Blanc. I've been smoking all day too. I'm thinking I'd like a clear head. I love the art of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Fin & veg
> View attachment 5033584


Wow, that AND that sunset, I was out walking Riley and I saw a little of it. I'd eat that right now.
Edited to add:
Did you make that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not yet, I may wait until morning. I got sidelined by a glass of a nice, crisp and cold Sauvignon Blanc. I've been smoking all day too. I'm thinking I'd like a clear head. I love the art of it.


Why? Hit that fucker! Then you can compare it to tomorrow


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Procrastination.........pft


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Procrastination.........pft







Come light it for me hun! This looks like it could take some coordination.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Come light it for me hun! This looks like it could take some coordination.


Yeah, don't break it......maybe tomorrow's a good idea lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, that AND that sunset, I was out walking Riley and I saw a little of it. I'd eat that right now.
> Edited to add:
> Did you make that?


Yes, my neighbor brought over a few steaks last night that he caught. Quick sear & a bit of Poke sauce. yummmm.
The sunset was beautiful 5 mins. prior,I was late as usual , the tuna was delish, my photo skills suck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Little Bulleit ten year


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2021)

Whiskey and weed  
And y'all gotta come over for samples of this tincture. It is a TRAP. Tastes like mfing berries.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Yes, my neighbor brought over a few steaks last night that he caught. Quick sear & a bit of Poke sauce. yummmm.
> The sunset was beautiful 5 mins. prior,I was late as usual , the tuna was delish, my photo skills suck.


Watch for bears........


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

I can handle the beach bears...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I can handle the beach bears...


You definitely have this beach-snow thing down bud


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I can handle the beach bears...


Ok I'd like to see that too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'd like to see that too.


Beachbearbob.com is available


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'd like to see that too.


Can be more wild than the Mammoth Black Bear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Can be more wild than the Mammoth Black Bear.
> 
> View attachment 5033602


Almost blew bourbon out my nose!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost blew bourbon out my nose!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I loved that show


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I loved that show


It was a great show. It's what made talking to my sandals cool


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was a great show. It's what made talking to my sandals cool


You are really trying to get me to snort bourbon lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy View attachment 5033620


Dude did you ever make grape jelly and ketchup glaze for those? Really good


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why? Hit that fucker! Then you can compare it to tomorrow


Ok so I listened to you and lit the quartz tip and dabbed some WC. It was superb. This rig is amazing with the crystal tip. I'm looking forward to trying the titanium and ceramic tips. But don't worry @Paul Drake , I bought 4 extra quartz tips because you warned me I'd break 'em!! So far no but I can see it on my horizon, thanks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You are really trying to get me to snort bourbon lol


And drinking cocaine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude did you ever make grape jelly and ketchup glaze for those? Really good


Not grape think Chipotle


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok so I listened to you and lit the quartz tip and dabbed some WC. It was superb. This rig is amazing with the crystal tip. I'm looking forward to trying the titanium and ceramic tips. But don't worry @Paul Drake , I bought 4 extra quartz tips because you warned me I'd break 'em!! So far no but I can see it on my horizon, thanks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Smoked apples with a little bit of a bite


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not grape think Chipotle


Try the grape. I'll definitely try the chipotle  bet that's good


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And drinking cocaine


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>



Listen to Eric Clapton - Cocaine (No Big Deal Remix) by nobigdeal on #SoundCloud








Eric Clapton - Cocaine (No Big Deal Remix)


Go to www.facebook.com/nobigdealdjs for FREE HQ Download of the Track Follow us on Twitter - https://twitter.com/#!/nobigdealdjs




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

I took a 30 mile ride on my bike, stopped somewhere to smoke. Took off my backpack that had my wallet and glasses in it. Got stoned and left it there when I left.

Fast forward 5 miles down the road, I stop at a liquor store. Realize I don’t have my backpack, or wallet with a hunk of cash and all my cards in it. And I have no idea where I left it.

I start backtracking like a madman, ignoring traffic laws and common sense. Lay the bike down and break off the right side mirror. Everything else okay.

5 miles backtracking later, I remember where I took it off and start racing there. Back wheel fishtailing as I’m taking a horse trail shortcut.

Start honking the horn like a madman when I get within a half mile of the bench, to alert any do-gooder in the area that there Is indeed an emergency.

Backpack sitting on the bench where I left it. Intact. Everything inside.











































Finally calmed down to the point where one of my testicles had descended back into my abdomen. Other is still in my throat. That how far them suckers went up when I went into fight or flight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I took a 30 mile ride on my bike, stopped somewhere to smoke. Took off my backpack that had my wallet and glasses in it. Got stoned and left it there when I left.
> 
> Fast forward 5 miles down the road, I stop at a liquor store. Realize I don’t have my backpack, or wallet with a hunk of cash and all my cards in it. And I have no idea where I left it.
> 
> ...


well when you cetch your breath we work on slowing your heart beat glad you did not lose your stuff stop and pick up a lottery ticket on your way home


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> well when you cetch your breath we work on slowing your heart beat View attachment 5033631glad you did not lose your stuff stop and pick up a lottery ticket on your way home


Life flashed before my eyes. I have some important stuff in that wallet


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

7° at Mt Washington


----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've always needed a new Sim card. I just went from 4G to 5G and a reprovisioning with new sim was involved. Call your carrier


I went into AT&T, and no new sim card required....But it was a worthy trip as they verified my old phone won't work on their new system, and the new phone I just got will.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I went into AT&T, and no new sim card required....But it was a worthy trip as they verified my old phone won't work on their new system, and the new phone I just got will.


Yeah, how much did it cost?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2021)

He he he


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

Morning






Yeah, high of 33° today......


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, it's 42 here this morning. I'm wearing 2 long sleeved shirts LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Life flashed before my eyes. I have some important stuff in that wallet


Maybe you should keep it in your pants brother


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe you should keep it in your pants brother


Good morning, how are your dad and Karen? How was yesterday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, it's 42 here this morning. I'm wearing 2 long sleeved shirts LOL


The signs of what's coming. Should be mild till the end of the week.....then highs in the 20's-30's


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello and good morning, happy 64 degrees!

Yesterday was greeeeeat. Slept 12hours last night, like a baby. Just to see and hug my dad was beyond wonderful! He looks great and I believe he’s smiling more. He said people ask if he lost weight and we told him it’s all his smiling. He was too cute waiting on Karen and helping her.
She, on the other hand doesn’t look to go but considering I guess she looks great. 34 days in the hospital and 50 at rehab. Lost 20lbs and is very frail, using a walker and stooped a bit. She turned into her mother. But we all hugged and kissed and talked for a while.
Actually got some sour diesel on the way home. About to smoke it.
Oh yeah, dad goes “how do you guys like her hair?”! It’s thinned out like crazy. We both said DAD!!! She just shook her head lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Good morning, chilly ones. 
I have conquered the rake, and I am become coffee!!!
Hope y'all are good :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Good Morning. Happy Tuesday.

0° Celsius and there's snow on the ground


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good Morning. Happy Tuesday.
> 
> 0° Celsius and there's snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 5033753View attachment 5033752


That looks cold!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

27 with frost on the ground here, no snow, and it had better not...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That looks cold!


At least the ground isn't frozen yet. this will be gone in a couple hours.

Have you tried your new toy?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, how much did it cost?


The phone or the trip to AT&T? The phone was used and AT&T was free  And the phone is all set up now, and I am "getting there'' on learning how to use it.

Freaking COLD here!! At 9 am it's 27f and 20f with the wind chill, and did I mention, snowing!!  I am about 3' from the fireplace!!!

Well, I had to be the a-hole Realtor last night. We are about 55 days into this deal. The buyer still doesn't have bank commitment, and last night her agent sends me an email saying she scheduled a radon test and the inspector would be there at 9 am today. She never asked me, and they are over a month past inspection period.

I said NO, and cancelled her appointment with the inspector. I probably would have let her in, but my buddy was like, nope...No manners, no admission!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

@curious2garden her o2 went down to 82 when she went to the restroom! She left her oxygen in the vehicle and she swore she didn’t need it.

I know where the antivaxxer idiotness came from.

She doesn’t think she needs to follow up with the cardiologist or the pulmonologist from the hospital. It’s on her. Well it’s been on her from the beginning. Barbie and I said to each other at the same time that this experience didn’t teach her anything.

Dad does everything the drs say and goes to every appointment.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The phone or the trip to AT&T? The phone was used and AT&T was free  And the phone is all set up now, and I am "getting there'' on learning how to use it.
> 
> Freaking COLD here!! At 9 am it's 27f and 20f with the wind chill, and did I mention, snowing!!  I am about 3' from the fireplace!!!
> 
> ...


I would agree with that!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *At least the ground isn't frozen yet.* this will be gone in a couple hours.
> 
> Have you tried your new toy?


Harbinger of things to come, eh?

I did try it after I got some false courage on board. It was so nice. It eclipsed the Mini Dive pen for pure taste. But the pen is a lot easier and less bulky. I also got their parabolic dish. I'm currently using a flat base glass for my pressings and I'm going to put the next pressings in this. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden her o2 went down to 82 when she went to the restroom! She left her oxygen in the vehicle and she swore she didn’t need it.
> 
> I know where the antivaxxer idiotness came from.
> 
> ...


Well that's disheartening. After everything she went through too. I'm glad your dad is getting care appropriately.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5033759


Living in a snow globe, lovely!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Living in a snow globe, lovely!


One can shovel a snow globe by tossing it into the trash, though..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Harbinger of things to come, eh?
> 
> I did try it after I got some false courage on board. It was so nice. It eclipsed the Mini Dive pen for pure taste. But the pen is a lot easier and less bulky. I also got their parabolic dish. I'm currently using a flat base glass for my pressings and I'm going to put the next pressings in this. I'm looking forward to trying it.
> View attachment 5033757View attachment 5033758


What is the brand of that straw? I wanna take a closer look online. 

Pretty sure I'm over the hump with my lungs, taking deep breaths doesn't hurt anymore. So lame I had a minor cough that lasted seven days. She sounded like a dog choking on a bone and it was gone in four days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5033759


I'm trying to be nice here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> One can shovel a snow globe by tossing it into the trash, though..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

We had to watch Citizen Kane for grade 12 english lit.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had to watch Citizen Kane for grade 12 english lit.


Ours was 8th grade. I have seen it since and still find it pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

I remember why I slept so long


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had to watch Citizen Kane for grade 12 english lit.


I’m like wtf she won’t watch b&w


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Nope nope nope nope I don't want to did you not see @manfredo picture


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nope nope nope I don't want to did you not see @manfredo picture View attachment 5033764


Angel has a sweater on and is under blankets.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

I see brownies in the future


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the brand of that straw? I wanna take a closer look online.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm over the hump with my lungs, taking deep breaths doesn't hurt anymore. So lame I had a minor cough that lasted seven days. She sounded like a dog choking on a bone and it was gone in four days.











Nectar Collector Mini Pro Kit


Nectar Collector Mini Pro Kit The original Nectar Collector Mini now with Infinity Tech. The New Nectar Collector Mini Pro has been engineered to incorporate the best elements from our earlier Mini designs. We’ve updated this pocket-sized ripper with Infinity Tech modularity, and the upgrades...




nectarcollector.org





They have a good sale going right now too


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Rosebud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ours was 8th grade. I have seen it since and still find it pretty underwhelming.


That's heavy for an eighth grader!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m like wtf she won’t watch b&w


lol I find old school non wide screen annoying too.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's heavy for an eighth grader!


*pushes up glasses* I was in the accelerated course.
Got straight Cs, too. Always enough to pass, minimal effort.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nectar Collector Mini Pro Kit
> 
> 
> Nectar Collector Mini Pro Kit The original Nectar Collector Mini now with Infinity Tech. The New Nectar Collector Mini Pro has been engineered to incorporate the best elements from our earlier Mini designs. We’ve updated this pocket-sized ripper with Infinity Tech modularity, and the upgrades...
> ...


 Eek! I didn't realize it was so pricy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Eek! I didn't realize it was so pricy.


Yeah, good quality, thick handblown borosilicate glass isn't cheap. It also doesn't break easily. So I only have to buy it once. Best of all if I break anything they have replacements you can get.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, good quality, thick handblown borosilicate glass isn't cheap. It also doesn't break easily. So I only have to buy it once. Best of all if I break anything they have replacements you can get.


I have a terrible habit of trying to go cheap, having it blow up in my face then buying the one that I should have in the first place.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Doesn’t look like they have any Canadian vendors


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Damn that was a good joint. Love sour diesel.
I get a 12 hour tolerance break that works just fine. I forgot I was smoking lol durrr.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn’t look like they have any Canadian vendors


I’ll send it to you.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a terrible habit of trying to go cheap, having it blow up in my face then buying the one that I should have in the first place.


That's how I learned to simply bite the bullet and pay a bit more for something that would last.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had to watch Citizen Kane for grade 12 english lit.


Who is John Galt?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn that was a good joint. Love sour diesel.
> I get a 12 hour tolerance break that works just fine. I forgot I was smoking lol durrr.


I have some extract of it in the freezer LOL, don't tempt me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have some extract of it in the freezer LOL, don't tempt me.


Do eeet


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

@curious2garden 
question: your collector base. In the vid and a pic you posted the other day the base was a wheel bearing; the one you actually have seems to be a gear. Do you have a choice?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden
> question: your collector base. In the vid and a pic you posted the other day the base was a wheel bearing; the one you actually have seems to be a gear. Do you have a choice?


No, they didn't give a choice. It's like rescue industrial art. They repurpose items. Do you know what the gear is from? Here's a picture of just the gear:


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, they didn't give a choice. It's like rescue industrial art. They repurpose items. Do you know what the gear is from? Here's a picture of just the gear:
> View attachment 5033785


not sure, a wild guess would be from a DOJ (drive offset joint) on front wheel drive vehicles


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2021)

Morning, peeps. So early for me. I've got gigs at the airports today and tomorrow to entertain all of the TG travelers. I love these gigs, they are great exposure (I usually get more gigs from them as a result), and they pay $500 for 3 hours, and I get three 15 minutes breaks! I also have a Black Friday gig in Indiana at a private residence where this sweet girl wants me to play for her feeble mom with many health issues. Her mom loves Paul McCartney so I'll be playing lots of Beatles tunes for them  I also lied to my sister that I have a TG gig, so I won't be able to make it this year but that we could all Facetime. That means I get to stay home and I ordered takeout dinner from a great German restaurant, inexpensive and delicious. Great gigs, great dinner, and I don't have to hang with the family??? I must be in heaven!


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I went into AT&T, and no new sim card required....But it was a worthy trip as they verified my old phone won't work on their new system, and the new phone I just got will.


My old flip phone from 2008 is going to have to be replaced because of the 3G going away. I rarely use it so I'll just get some cheap model, I might learn how to text when I get it...lol.
Mornin


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My old flip phone from 2008 is going to have to be replaced because of the 3G going away. I rarely use it so I'll just get some cheap model, I might learn how to text when I get it...lol.
> Mornin


morning buddy, just getting into the office....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

Morning all.....yeah it's tuesday....go figure...woke up this morning to one of my wifes girl friend sleeping on my couch....ugh

temps this morning 42F nice and crisp.....high today 65F and sunny

just started a pot, be ready in a bit.....so if ya need a warm up.....

now since it's tuesday......gonna hit these taco's........bacon and egg this morning.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

and if your in the area for thanksgiving....here are some nice people...been going for years 






HOME | jtgd







www.rauljimenezdinner.com


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My old flip phone from 2008 is going to have to be replaced because of the 3G going away. I rarely use it so I'll just get some cheap model, I might learn how to text when I get it...lol.
> Mornin


You want my old iPhone 6 if I can find it? It’s literally a paperweight to me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....yeah it's tuesday....go figure...woke up this morning to one of my wifes girl friend sleeping on my couch....ugh



Early morning threesome???


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You want my old iPhone 6 if I can find it? It’s literally a paperweight to me.


I LOVE my iphone 6s, but the battery is shit. I'm having it replaced at the genius bar for $50. Did your battery die, too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who is John Galt?


Forcing kids to read Ayn Rand would not fly here.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> woke up this morning to one of my wifes girl friend sleeping naked on my couch.


fify


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Forcing kids to read Ayn Rand would not fly here.


My favorite was Anthem


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVE my iphone 6s, but the battery is shit. I'm having it replaced at the genius bar for $50. Did your battery die, too?


Pretty much. It’ll hold a charge for about a day, maybe two on standby only if it’s not being used. Good phones though.

I got the cheap iPhone se 2020, it’s got the same processor as the iPhone 11, in the body of the iPhone 8.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Early morning threesome???


nope.....she'd just crashing the couch......i wouldn't touch that with a 10ft cattle prod....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, they didn't give a choice. It's like rescue industrial art. They repurpose items. Do you know what the gear is from? Here's a picture of just the gear:
> View attachment 5033785


so cool! Is each one different?


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You want my old iPhone 6 if I can find it? It’s literally a paperweight to me.


As long as you delete all the penis pics.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> having it replaced at the genius bar


They have to be taken apart to replace it?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so cool! Is each one different?


I don't know how many like parts they have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know how many like parts they have.


Don't need one, but I want one. I don't think I've ever owned hand blown glass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's how I learned to simply bite the bullet and pay a bit more for something that would last.


I have two 3x3 grow tents 'cuse I bought the cheapo Secret Jardin first and the zipper broke by the third grow. Also bought the cheap $15 ph/ec pens before buying bluelabs.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have two 3x3 grow tents 'cuse I bought the cheapo Secret Jardin first and the zipper broke by the third grow. Also bought the cheap $15 ph/ec pens before buying bluelabs.


Secret Jardin's are cheap? I love my 4x4. I was bemoaning how they changed it. So maybe they've gone downhill since 2011?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have two 3x3 grow tents 'cuse I bought the cheapo Secret Jardin first and the zipper broke by the third grow. Also bought the cheap $15 ph/ec pens before buying bluelabs.


That might just be bad luck. I bought the cheapest tent I could find on eBay, and it’s been a champ. The secret jardin was like twice as expensive as the one I bought, weird to think they suck more than the cheap no name brand


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have to be taken apart to replace it?


Yeah, they do it super quick, though. Maybe 15 mins out the door. They don't even lose your data...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pretty much. It’ll hold a charge for about a day, maybe two on standby only if it’s not being used. Good phones though.
> 
> I got the cheap iPhone se 2020, it’s got the same processor as the iPhone 11, in the body of the iPhone 8.


I had a 6 I loved and just got rid of because even when replaced the battery wouldn't hold a charge longer than a day at most.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Secret Jardin's are cheap? I love my 4x4. I was bemoaning how they changed it. So maybe they've gone downhill since 2011?


Everything's gone downhill since 2011


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had a 6 I loved and just got rid of because even when replaced the battery wouldn't hold a charge longer than a day at most.


fucking planned obsolescence


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have two 3x3 grow tents 'cuse I bought the cheapo Secret Jardin first and the zipper broke by the third grow. Also bought the cheap $15 ph/ec pens before buying bluelabs.


Wow, I have 2 SJ's since 2012 and they have been great, and not cheap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My favorite was Anthem


I think I've only read who is John Galt



curious2garden said:


> Secret Jardin's are cheap? I love my 4x4. I was bemoaning how they changed it. So maybe they've gone downhill since 2011?


Cheap in that it's the cheapest one that had decent reviews. Almost $650 in tents and I don't use either of them lmao. That was 2018. The thread started separating from the zipper and letting light in. I had to use safety pins to get through the grow.





Metasynth said:


> That might just be bad luck. I bought the cheapest tent I could find on eBay, and it’s been a champ. The secret jardin was like twice as expensive as the one I bought, weird to think they suck more than the cheap no name brand


I think I'm just hard on zippers. I like the heavy duty plastic zipper on the gorilla tents.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

I guess I'm lucky in that I had a closet I could clear out to grow in, and space in my second garage to build a flower room.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've only read who is John Galt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an expensive tent .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, they didn't give a choice. It's like rescue industrial art. They repurpose items. Do you know what the gear is from? Here's a picture of just the gear:
> View attachment 5033785


Looks a lot like part of a locking hub for a 4wd vehicle.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've only read who is John Galt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol take it easy, don’t yank on it like it’s a parachute cord that refuses to open!! Hahahah





raratt said:


> I guess I'm lucky in that I had a closet I could clear out to grow in, and space in my second garage to build a flower room.


I have a large walk in space for flowering, the tent is to keep a perpetual grow going. It’s to veg the clones, and I have a tiny home made tent for mother’s and rooting clones too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've only read who is John Galt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I "grease" the zipper with solid paraffin works well


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a tiny home made tent for mother’s


That is one thing I don't have is a place to keep mothers. If I ever find the strain I want to keep growing all the time I'll figure one out. I'm just doing a short veg and flower to check out some new strains in the closet right now. A lot cheaper to do that than heating the flower room and running the HPS or CMH.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I "grease" the zipper with solid paraffin works well


I use that on my sliding patio door, works great.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess I'm lucky in that I had a closet I could clear out to grow in, and space in my second garage to build a flower room.


I wish I could have anticipated how much I was going to get into this. Would have saved a ton of money if I just built my room from the start. 



Rsawr said:


> That's an expensive tent .


Also spent around $500 building my room lol. My seedling/clone cabinet was free. I liberated all the building materials from my mom's place. 



Singlemalt said:


> I "grease" the zipper with solid paraffin works well





Metasynth said:


> Lol take it easy, don’t yank on it like it’s a parachute cord that refuses to open!! Hahahah


The zipper itself was fine. It was the stitching. Maybe I'm a little ham fisted.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> That is one thing I don't have is a place to keep mothers. If I ever find the strain I want to keep growing all the time I'll figure one out. I'm just doing a short veg and flower to check out some new strains in the closet right now. A lot cheaper to do that than heating the flower room and running the HPS or CMH.


I have a bunch of @BobBitchen gear that I wanna look for a couple mommas in. Super excited to start growing again! It’s been a few years since I did anything indoors.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I "grease" the zipper with solid paraffin works well


I do this on the zipper on all my pants so I can get the pony in and out of the stables quickly when angry people begin approaching me for letting it graze in public.

No, but seriously, great advice, I do this on the zippers on my backpacking and car camping tents


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I could have anticipated how much I was going to get into this. Would have saved a ton of money if I just built my room from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deli thin-sliced ham fisted


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> deli thin-sliced ham fisted


lol I _had_ a pair of shoes with an ankle strap and a tiny little buckle. Came home from the club slightly impaired one night and sat on the floor for what seemed like forever trying to get the buckle undone. I finally gave up, took a pair of scissors and cut the strap.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I _had_ a pair of shoes with an ankle strap and a tiny little buckle. Came home from the club slightly impaired one night and sat on the floor for what seemed like forever trying to get the buckle undone. I finally gave up, took a pair of scissors and cut the strap.


Problem solving at its simplest. Perfect, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Problem solving at its simplest. Perfect, lol


lol I liked those shoes


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I liked those shoes


Straps can be resewn!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Straps can be resewn!


If you were drunk you probably didnt take the strap off close to the stitching huh. Right in the middle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you were drunk you probably didnt take the strap off close to the stitching huh. Right in the middle?


That was a few years ago. I ended up cutting the loop off at the back where the strap went through. Visually you couldn't tell but I could feel it poking my achilles tendon with every step. I pitched them out after that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, they didn't give a choice. It's like rescue industrial art. They repurpose items. Do you know what the gear is from? Here's a picture of just the gear:
> View attachment 5033785


Spyder gear from a differential.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have two 3x3 grow tents 'cuse I bought the cheapo Secret Jardin first and the zipper broke by the third grow. Also bought the cheap $15 ph/ec pens before buying bluelabs.





curious2garden said:


> Secret Jardin's are cheap? I love my 4x4. I was bemoaning how they changed it. So maybe they've gone downhill since 2011?


I have had the 5x5 for a number of years with no issues.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Spyder gear from a differential.


I'm most familiar with marinized train engines - that poor little thing wouldn't handle coupling a J/W pump, much less anything more substantial.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm most familiar with marinized train engines - that poor little thing wouldn't handle coupling a J/W pump, much less anything more substantial.
> 
> View attachment 5033837


I have one as a paper weight......blew up my front ARB air locker for that


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My old flip phone from 2008 is going to have to be replaced because of the 3G going away. I rarely use it so I'll just get some cheap model, I might learn how to text when I get it...lol.
> Mornin


The good news is that cheap phones have gotten a lot better!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I liked those shoes


if you still have them, put a piece of velcro in lieu of buckle


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The good news is that cheap phones have gotten a lot better!!


I do all my online stuff on my laptop, I just used it for the occasional call home. I prepay $15 a month.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh I am schooling this new Realtor but good...She apparently thought she could bully me into getting her way, and basically called me a liar and a cheat, and told me her client was going to terminate the deal...which she can't do...It was a scare tactic, because 15 minutes later she was trying to patch things up, but it backfired because now we are pissed, and we are terminating the contract...or in the process of trying too.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh I am schooling this new Realtor but good...She apparently thought she could bully me into getting her way, and basically called me a liar and a cheat, and told me her client was going to terminate the deal...which she can't do...It was a scare tactic, because 15 minutes later she was trying to patch things up, but it backfired because now we are pissed, and we are terminating the contract...or in the process of trying too.


I hope you can fire her, she needs to go pound sand. I'd nuke her on social media afterwards, because I'm vindictive that way.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

I am about to punch this adult human who is petulantly refusing to wear a mask in MY house. JERK


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am about to punch this adult human who is petulantly refusing to wear a mask in MY house. JERK


Boot to the head!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> if you still have them, put a piece of velcro in lieu of buckle


In the garbage... there's probably some fashionable homeless person wearing them now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am about to punch this adult human who is petulantly refusing to wear a mask in MY house. JERK


Throw 'em out!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Throw 'em out!


I just handed him a second disposable one and stared.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just handed him a second disposable one and stared.


You're way nicer than I would be. Potential buyer?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're way nicer than I would be. Potential buyer?


yup, some rich looking white dude with gin blossoms!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> yup, some rich looking white dude with gin blossoms!


I'd take the dogs to the park the next time you have a viewing. You don't need that headache.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I just handed him a second disposable one and stared.


I suspect you are too young yet to be that scary; when you are 50 roughly is when men truly fear the angry woman regardless of family or not lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> yup, some rich looking white dude with gin blossoms!


Never heard that term before, thanks lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect you are too young yet to be that scary; when you are 50 roughly is when men truly fear the angry woman regardless of family or not lol


He put the mask on, malty... I think I did okay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Never heard that term before, thanks lol


Me either. Google results were only for the band.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He put the mask on, malty... I think I did okay


Please don't say you pointedly looked at a cast iron frying pan


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me either. Google results were only for the band.


go further down the list; it's the burst capillaries in the face of an alky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> go further down the list; it's the burst capillaries in the face of an alky


drunk nose.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

I just checked, I don't have those, I'm good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just checked, I don't have those, I'm good.


Taking your bovine collagen daily?


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Taking your bovine collagen daily?


I mix it up taking pork also.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hope you can fire her, she needs to go pound sand. I'd nuke her on social media afterwards, because I'm vindictive that way.


Oh my buddy probably will nuke her...She has totally changed tune and is begging us not to terminate now, but is still being ridiculous. My lawyer says lots of gray areas though, but I don't think so! We are going to send a release and pray she signs it...I doubt it though. I feel a teensy bit bad for the buyer, but she has issues galore and as a single mom probably shouldn't be buying a flood house!! I'm actually doing her a huge favor.






Laughing Grass said:


> I'd take the dogs to the park the next time you have a viewing. You don't need that headache.


That's great advice. I always tell my clients to leave when their house is shown, as it makes buyers more comfortable. If you can't leave, I tell them go sit and read a book or do something and don't follow them around or give them a tour. It is nice if the owner is there in case there are questions, but it's also nice when the owner stays out of the way. And never let anyone in without an appointment and their Realtor. I don't have to tell you how many creeps there are out tyere!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just checked, I don't have those, I'm good.


I'm gonna try that term on my ex tomorrow. She doesn't have them but if I say it and she knows what it means she'll get really pissed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I mix it up taking pork also.


lol oh wow that's a thing.









Collagen Powder - Made from Pork Skin - True Carnivores


Collagen is an all-natural supplement made from 100% BC-Raised pork skin. Visit us in store or shop online for free local delivery!




www.truecarnivores.com





I prefer chocolate cows.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

yum, and a tad spicey too


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol oh wow that's a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicharrones! I love those, esp the hot spicey ones


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Chicharrones! I love those, esp the hot spicey ones


gotta love those.....i'm eating some now, talk bout wake up the ol sinus's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Chicharrones! I love those, esp the hot spicey ones


Sour cream and onion…. Guilty pleasure


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd take the dogs to the park the next time you have a viewing. You don't need that headache.





manfredo said:


> That's great advice. I always tell my clients to leave when their house is shown, as it makes buyers more comfortable. If you can't leave, I tell them go sit and read a book or do something and don't follow them around or give them a tour. It is nice if the owner is there in case there are questions, but it's also nice when the owner stays out of the way. And never let anyone in without an appointment and their Realtor. I don't have to tell you how many creeps there are out tyere!!


I am doing some of the showings on my own, too. I have been watching and listening to her work, but sitting in the corner playing a game or browsing houses unless I am prodded.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am doing some of the showings on my own, too. I have been watching and listening to her work, but sitting in the corner playing a game or browsing houses unless I am prodded.


Sounds awful!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Just be careful and use your head...Like I said, too many weirdos out there and you don't want to get stuck alone in your own home with one.

God, I had an episode back when I was about 30 years old, being stalked by this weird dude at RE/MAX, and he was creeping me out so bad my boss called the cops. They set up a "sting" and lured the guy into my office, where the police were waiting for him. They told me afterwards to be extremely careful for the next few weeks, including checking my car before I got in it...Apparently he was a bad dude and well known by the cops.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just be careful and use your head...Like I said, too many weirdos out there and you don't want to get stuck alone in your own home with one.
> 
> God, I had an episode back when I was about 30 years old, being stalked by this weird dude at RE/MAX, and he was creeping me out so bad my boss called the cops. They set up a "sting" and lured the guy into my office, where the police were waiting for him. They told me afterwards to be extremely careful for the next few weeks, including checking my car before I got in it...Apparently he was a bad dude and well known by the cops.


Stop trying to make me worry! I was already worrying. C'mon. 
Glad you're okay


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

I have had some really weird experiences...I was just thinking about some of them. Probably the weirdest though....I had a really really grumpy old man client, and I got to know him over the years. I sold his moms, his aunts, and his properties...This guy was MEAN and nasty to everyone, and he had zero friends...He was military and stationed in Asia most of his life...and he especially talked down to women. 

Anyways, I wound up taking care of this guy on his death bed, at his home, for close to a month before he passed from cancer...I helped him hire a nurse, got Hospice involved, and I even wiped his ass once! When he died, I helped the nurse from Hospice prep his body. And this guy was nothing more than a real estate client! Talking about above and beyond! Oh, and then the money he has set aside for me, his cousin stole! I wasn't doing it for the money anyway though. I was kind of hoping he'd leave me his house  , but that didn't happen either...I did get to sell it though!



Rsawr said:


> Stop trying to make me worry! I was already worrying. C'mon.
> Glad you're okay


No worries, just be careful!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna drill and tap your plates? If that's the case I'd definitely use thermal paste to be super anal.


I dont recommend those last two words for image search.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I dont recommend those last two words for image search.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5033927


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

there are things you just can't un-see in this world....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5033928


On his deathbed, Einstein said that the Cosmos was 9% matter, 53% energy and 38% fetishism.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5033928


I love that movie!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love that movie!


Blade Runner??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> On his deathbed, Einstein said that the Cosmos was 9% matter, 53% energy and 38% fetishism.


Seems low


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love that movie!


Schoolgirl Uniform?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Schoolgirl Uniform?


Must have missed that one.
I meant B/R.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Must have missed that one.
> I meant B/R.


 Would recommend!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Schoolgirl Uniform?


When a good buddy got married eons ago, I showed up at his bachelor party in a limo with 2 strippers dressed in Catholic schoolgirl uniform outfits (he went to a Catholic school) . It was great!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

Not bad for a second press


That was all the pucks I already pressed. Just broke them up and a little more heat and pressure.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 23, 2021)

I have seen things you people wouldn't believe.
Attack ships on fire off the shoulder or Orion.
I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate.

All those moments will be lost in time... like tears in the rain... Time to die.

Replicant Roy Batty


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

I bet there's still a bunch in there....... maybe I'll throw these bags into some alcohol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> When a good buddy got married eons ago, I showed up at his bachelor party in a limo with 2 strippers dressed in Catholic schoolgirl uniform outfits (he went to a Catholic school) . It was great!


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet there's still a bunch in there....... maybe I'll throw these bags into some alcohol
> 
> View attachment 5033982


What is the return for pressing? Like 1 ounce = x grams of rosin. Does the humidity of the weed make a difference?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I knew I loved you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I knew I loved you


We're all interested in seeing strippers in schoolgirl uniforms!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the return for pressing? Like 1 ounce = x grams of rosin. Does the humidity of the weed make a difference?


Don't know....I don't weigh anything. I just make what I got fit tight and go from there.

I think the moisture does play a part but I don't know how yet. I've read moisture will pop and sizzle. And it's bad? Don't know. 

But I do know this shit hits almost as good as the first go. Deeper, richer taste just not as clean


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seems low


Dark energy!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're all interested in seeing strippers exiting schoolgirl uniforms!


Fify


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

And I'm not a dirty old man I swear


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet there's still a bunch in there....... maybe I'll throw these bags into some alcohol
> 
> View attachment 5033982


There is a bunch of oil in there still....I made oil once....and I have a big ol' jar full of them to experiment with. I'll probably use it for food grade.


Laughing Grass said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I know, I sure wish I had pics...I'll bet someone does, but it was before cell phones. 

But all I did was a little advance planning...I stopped by the titty bar during the day a week ahead, talked to the club owners, and they set me up with the 2 girls and the limo for I think $500, and the girls made at least that in tips....This was about 35 years ago so it was a lot of money... Plus I did a 50/50 raffle and got my $500 back!! As I said, it was great!!

4" of snow on the hilltops I just heard the weather man say


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I'm not a dirty old man I swear View attachment 5033995


That is very cool. Who did it ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is very cool. Who did it ?


I did a few years ago


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is very cool. Who did it ?


I've given you shit about you not doing pencil but I've done nothing in years lol Oh that does not mean that I'm going to stop ether he he he ha ha ha heeeeee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I did a few years ago


What’s on the other side ? A spaceship? It’s weird but it like really resonates with me on a very deep level.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Damn, I need to get my act together for T-Day...Only 1 shopping day left! And I'm still undecided on the menu. I guess I won't be buying a frozen turkey.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I need to get my act together for T-Day...Only 1 shopping day left! And I'm still undecided on the menu. I guess I won't be buying a frozen turkey.


I was asked to bring brown and serve rolls and cool whip, got it covered.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s on the other side ? A spaceship? It’s weird but it like really resonates with me on a very deep level.


A city in the sky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Fify


I can see naked chicks whenever I want. Fun cosplay not so much.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was asked to bring brown and serve rolls and cool whip, got it covered.


Shit that's what I forgot. Husband wants egg nog and mine requires Cool Whip. Oh well commissary tomorrow.
PS It also requires Breyers French Vanilla Ice Cream and Jim Beam or Jack Daniels.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Mmmmm turkey


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

The last one I did that I like it is inks


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mmmmm turkey


Mmmmmm, turkey does sounds good, with stuffing , taters, all smothered in gravy, and cranberry and green olives of course, lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're all interested in seeing strippers in schoolgirl uniforms!


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

The taste of wild turkey is amazing, a lot more flavor than farm raised ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> The taste of wild turkey is amazing, a lot more flavor than farm raised ones.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


My father in law called it crippled chicken, I guess because that was how he walked after drinking a bunch of it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My father in law called it crippled chicken, I guess because that was how he walked after drinking a bunch of it.


Or was it whiskey dick lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Or was it whiskey dick lol


That's brewers droop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

I kid bud


raratt said:


> That's brewers droop.


LOL!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh yeah by the way thank you so very much for your comments means the world to me to think someone of your caliper seen or felt something from I did well that is awesome again thanks @Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh yeah by the way thank you so very much for your comments means the world to me to think someone of your caliper seen or felt something from I did well that is awesome again thanks @Dr.Amber Trichome


Your welcome . The simplicity of the subject matter is just so personally in tune with my life it blows my mind. I feel like that women in your drawing is me because There is a beach I like to go to that has a tree like that and I am totally into sci fi and spaceships and aliens . Have a Happy Thanksgiving Jeff. Thanks for posting it again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmmm, turkey does sounds good, with stuffing , taters, all smothered in gravy, and cranberry and green olives of course, lol


So, what's with the olives?
We are attending a get together with some other couples & I asked what I could bring.
Cranberry/(+my idea) Pomegranate sauce & olives.

olives? - - not a clue what they're for.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

That went poorly. They split the party, and now one of them is responsible for a child... *sigh* I love my players!
Y'all having a nice evening?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I preferred his breakfast burrito song


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That went poorly. They split the party, and now one of them is responsible for a child... *sigh* I love my players!
> Y'all having a nice evening?


Child? They could always eat it in a pinch.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So, what's with the olives?
> We are attending a get together with some other couples & I asked what I could bring.
> Cranberry/(+my idea) Pomegranate sauce & olives.
> 
> olives? - - not a clue what they're for.


I don't eat warm turkey without olives, preferably green stuffed with pimento. Even as a kid they all knew to have olives if I was coming for turkey, and cranberry...yummmmm . They both compliment gravy I think!!

And damned, my dad just called from the bar, apparently feeling better. I might be stuck with him, although he mentioned a T-day dinner at the bar so I could blow him off and not feel guilty. I've said for the last decade this might be his last. Now I think the bastard is going to outlive me.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't eat warm turkey without olives, preferably green stuffed with pimento. Even as a kid they all knew to have olives if I was coming for turkey, and cranberry...yummmmm . They both compliment gravy I think!!
> 
> And damned, my dad just called from the bar, apparently feeling better. I might be stuck with him, although he mentioned a T-day dinner at the bar so I could blow him off and not feel guilty. I've said for the last decade this might be his last. Now I think the bastard is going to outlive me.


Olives and turkey? This is the first I’ve heard of it, this year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

Had to


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow, you are talented Jeff...I can't draw a circle! I like them all but I love the 3rd one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I preferred his breakfast burrito song


I was told to stop singing ir lol 

I should go flip the bedroom light off and on while singing at the top of my lungs. 

Follow me for more relationship advice.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Olives and turkey? This is the first I’ve heard of it, this year.


There was always a pickle / olive plate at my grandparents for the holidays, along with about 25 other side dishes...at least. What I wouldn't give to go back in time!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was told to stop singing ir lol
> 
> I should go flip the bedroom light off and on while singing at the top of my lungs.
> 
> Follow me for more relationship advice.


LGs lessons on getting to sleep on the couch?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There was always a pickle / olive plate at my grandparents for the holidays, along with about 25 other side dishes...at least. What I wouldn't give to go back in time!


You're making me want olives. STOP. If we ever get into the same room I think the munchies loop would shatter reality...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, you are talented Jeff...I can't draw a circle! I like them all but I love the 3rd one!


I did not draw them just some of the art that I like


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Heeey. It’s almost 2:30 am. Did I stay up late? Did I wake up early? Do I regret my decisions? Yes!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So, what's with the olives?
> We are attending a get together with some other couples & I asked what I could bring.
> Cranberry/(+my idea) Pomegranate sauce & olives.
> 
> olives? - - not a clue what they're for.


Olives (both green and black) are usually part of the Thanksgiving crudité tray. They go with the cornichon pickles, stuffed celery and other items usually arranged on a Lazy Susan.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There was always a pickle / olive plate at my grandparents for the holidays, along with about 25 other side dishes...at least. What I wouldn't give to go back in time!


I remember when I was young and we still had the dairy we cooked for a week before Thanksgiving, so many pies, and candies were made early. Then the real cooking started the day before. Young girls started with dish collection and dish washing and moved to learn each station. It's how I can make pies, cakes, fudge, toffee, entire turkeys, rolls, salads and finally stuffing in my sleep. Grandma sat in a chair and supervised, her broom assisted. I'm good with now and tracking my Turkey breast and Ham via Fed Ex!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Heeey. It’s almost 2:30 am. Did I stay up late? Did I wake up early? Do I regret my decisions? Yes!


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 24, 2021)

News station has this morning to be the coldest since last mid March.....What a confusing dumb way to say it's F'n cold !


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Morning






Thermometer is saying 11°


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> News station has this morning to be the coldest since last mid March.....What a confusing dumb way to say it's F'n cold !View attachment 5034355


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones. How goes?
Gonna go look at houses today! So exciting. Then more showings. I need to go grocery shopping too. I am out of bacon. AND BUTTER. Can't make potatoes tomorrow without butter.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones. How goes?
> Gonna go look at houses today! So exciting. Then more showings. I need to go grocery shopping too. I am out of bacon. AND BUTTER. Can't make potatoes tomorrow without butter.


Good morning, stay warm and safe out there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Dam she sounds so good


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


19f here and I did not want to get out of bed...But alas, I need to hit the grocery and prep for tomorrow...a spiral ham I think...I'm getting out of this as easy as possible. Scalloped potatoes from a box, a green bean casserole, some rolls, and wala, dinner is served!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Granddaughter spent the night and Odin wants to say good morning ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 19f here and I did not want to get out of bed...But alas, I need to hit the grocery and prep for tomorrow...a spiral ham I think...I'm getting out of this as easy as possible. Scalloped potatoes from a box, a green bean casserole, some rolls, and wala, dinner is served!


I often do a green bean casserole but if I can find smoked ham hocks it's going to be what we originally made. Pics if I find them


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi beautiful, 50 and sunny here.

Wife forgot a pie. She loves pie. I can eat the inside. 

She’s got injections this morning. And I’m watching Perry.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Cream cheese and sour cream and taco seasoning mix well add shredded cheese and all the fixxen for tacos one of the best chip dip around lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh My God I’m going 









John Waters hosting "Camp John Waters" with Debbie Harry, Mink Stole, more


Plus: “A John Waters Christmas“ tour starts soon.




www.brooklynvegan.com


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The last one I did that I like View attachment 5034052it is inks





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had to View attachment 5034171View attachment 5034173View attachment 5034176View attachment 5034179View attachment 5034180


One of my cousins kids drew this when she was 12 on a tablet . Her dad is the Artist I have posted pictures of .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> One of my cousins kids drew this when she was 12 on a tablet . Her dad is the Artist I have posted pictures of but the thing is she’s adopted View attachment 5034457


Very cool I like it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Good morning happy hump day.

My mom is going to Greece in March for two months. Last night she offered to let me come with her to make up for not going to Arizona in 2020. I think I'm going to take her up on the offer... but only for two or three weeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

So there was a brand new quart of butter pecan moonshine in the garage fridge . Guess I’ll have to drink it for that lid .


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh and I’m up to 25 seeds on the big plant . They are just in random spots . If it was a hermi wouldn’t have seeded the whole plant ?

asking for a friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Oh and I’m up to 25 seeds on the big plant . They are just in random spots . If it was a hermi wouldn’t have seeded the whole plant ?


I've had hermis that only produced a few seeds and others that produced hundreds of seeds.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5034466


I mean, there is only one talking lion here. He shows up when the good weed comes out...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Morning all..how's everyone doing....

woke up this morning to a mild 60F and cloudy this morning......high today low 70's and we have a front moving through tonight

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up...

now to eat this fine cup of Menudo with saltines....taste pretty good for $4...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I often do a green bean casserole but if I can find smoked ham hocks it's going to be what we originally made. Pics if I find them


I make a different green bean casserole that was my Aunts creation, with sour cream, cheddar cheese, and a crispy corn flake topping. It was always a favorite of mine as a kid, and my younger brother can't get enough of the stuff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Oh and I’m up to 25 seeds on the big plant . They are just in random spots . If it was a hermi wouldn’t have seeded the whole plant ?
> 
> asking for a friend


not necessarily mate.....some will do just a branch or 2, other it will be the whole plant....either way it's still good smoke and u can use the seeds for later grows


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy hump day.
> 
> My mom is going to Greece in March for two months. Last night she offered to let me come with her to make up for not going to Arizona in 2020. I think I'm going to take her up on the offer... but only for two or three weeks.


Start practicing:


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy hump day.
> 
> My mom is going to Greece in March for two months. Last night she offered to let me come with her to make up for not going to Arizona in 2020. I think I'm going to take her up on the offer... but only for two or three weeks.


I mean, if she wants company, I can make myself available for an all expenses paid trip to Greece for a couple months…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if she wants company, I can make myself available for an all expenses paid trip to Greece for a couple months…


she’s recently single too. How do you feel about older chicks?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> she’s recently single too. How do you feel about older chicks?


I like them.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> she’s recently single too. How do you feel about older chicks?


I mean, I’m no ho, but there isn’t a lot I wouldn’t do for some good souvlaki


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I’m no ho, but there isn’t a lot I wouldn’t do for some good souvlaki


I’m a ho for the Mediterranean


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I’m no ho, but there isn’t a lot I wouldn’t do for some good souvlaki


lol she’s a great cook and pretty good looking.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol she’s a great cook and pretty good looking.


Yeah, I’m totally game. Let’s do this!


I think we need pics of your mom, now


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Wait, why does the guy get a chance?! Winobarbie’s gonna be 60 this year so I’m used to it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I preferred his breakfast burrito song


Me too!






SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait, why does the guy get a chance?! Winobarbie’s gonna be 60 this year so I’m used to it.View attachment 5034542


Just come with me, sis! Surprise! I brought friends!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi brother


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi brother


Hola!

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hola!
> 
> SH420


Miss you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait, why does the guy get a chance?! Winobarbie’s gonna be 60 this year so I’m used to it.View attachment 5034542


Mom's straight lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I’m totally game. Let’s do this!
> 
> 
> I think we need pics of your mom, now


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5034555


She is tiny too


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom's straight lol.


I’ve heard that before


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 24, 2021)

2 check marks in the cunnilingus world championship title race for the taking if not on your resume already .

A lesbian and mature ,good gets . Bonus points also clearly available .

2 Good boxes to have ,just sayen .


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if she wants company, I can make myself available for an all expenses paid trip to Greece for a couple months…


I went on an "all expenses trip" to Tucson when I was 17. I assumed we would be sleeping in motels and eating in restaurants, or fast food joints. I was wrong on both counts.

It was a cooler full of soda, cold meat and bread, and sleeping in rest stops  I still had the time of my life...It was my first time doing shrooms!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5034555


I seriously thought she was like the picture you put up of what old Greek women looked like!
I’m telling on you!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> She is tiny too


Makes me wonder how my sister ended up so tall.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I seriously thought she was like the picture you put up of what old Greek women looked like!
> I’m telling on you!!


my grandmother looked like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my grandmother looked like that.


At 104 years old?!


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes me wonder how my sister ended up so tall.


I'm the only one in my fam with blue eyes.

Often my dad would say he remembered the Milkman having blue eyes.

How tall was the Milkman?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> 2 check marks in the cunnilingus world championship title race for the taking if not on your resume already .
> 
> A lesbian and mature ,good gets . Bonus points also clearly available .
> 
> 2 Good boxes to have ,just sayen .


That’s rude man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> At 104 years old?!


lol she was in her 90's when she died. Didn't look a day over 300.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm the only one in my fam with blue eyes.
> 
> Often my dad would say he remembered the Milkman having blue eyes.
> 
> How tall was the Milkman?


I was gonna say, the milkman!! Or mailman!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm the only one in my fam with blue eyes.
> 
> Often my dad would say he remembered the Milkman having blue eyes.
> 
> How tall was the Milkman?


I’m the only one with green eyes and my mom said if she ever come across my dad again she was gonna kick his ass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm the only one in my fam with blue eyes.
> 
> Often my dad would say he remembered the Milkman having blue eyes.
> 
> How tall was the Milkman?


lol I don't think we had milkmen. My brother is really tall too, like 6'4" and my dad was normal height.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

I think I am tired of thinking. I want pizza.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I think I am tired of thinking. I want pizza.


Pizza?
Oh dear Lord I want a pepperoni pizza!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Pizza?
> Oh dear Lord I want a pepperoni pizza!


Do you like extra cheese?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

i'll take mushrooms and canadian bacon on mine....js


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll take mushrooms and canadian bacon on mine....js


Stop, I can't eat TWO pizzas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

No pineapple?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Stop, I can't eat TWO pizzas


i was gonna help.....js...12pk of beer and a sit on the stoop kinda thing ya know, what we don't finish we'll share with someone else..


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No pineapple?


I want them to come too. ours can be pineapple. But we can't tell them that's what it is...
Pizza party at rsawr's no pineapple at all!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want them to come too. ours can be pineapple. But we can't tell them that's what it is...
> Pizza party at rsawr's no pineapple at all!


yeah yeah.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want them to come too. ours can be pineapple. But we can't tell them that's what it is...
> Pizza party at rsawr's no pineapple at all!


But I can’t eat pizza


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But I can’t eat pizza
> View attachment 5034618


gluten?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But I can’t eat pizza
> View attachment 5034618


Gluten free place by me


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gluten free place by me


By you, huh? Get me the recipe for the crust brah


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But I can’t eat pizza
> View attachment 5034618


Chicago has gluten free options(that don't suck). You can too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Miss you


Miss you too 






SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chicago has gluten free options(that don't suck). You can too!


Sneak me the recipe si vous plais


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5034636


Yup!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2021)

I miss all the good stuff 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sneak me the recipe si vous plais
> View attachment 5034638











Gluten-Free Pizza Crust


My go-to Gluten-Free Pizza Crust recipe is a simple staple for your gluten-free kitchen, and one of the best no-knead gluten-free pizza recipes out there. You are going to love this gluten-free pizza crust! If




www.glutenfreepalate.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Alcohol √


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes me wonder how my sister ended up so tall.


Wasn't me.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Alcohol √
> View attachment 5034639





DarkWeb said:


> Alcohol √
> View attachment 5034639


He's making a list, and checkin' in twice ....

Damn, that's enough booze to drown something...a few times. 

Just vaped a bowl of flower and about to do some prep /cooking.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I miss all the good stuff
> 
> SH420


Me too


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Alcohol √
> View attachment 5034639


I had to get makers mark :[ But I got some eggnog liqueur to try too  LOVE TEMPLETON


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want them to come too. ours can be pineapple. But we can't tell them that's what it is...
> Pizza party at rsawr's no pineapple at all!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 24, 2021)

easy sounds of history


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> she’s recently single too. How do you feel about older chicks?


Hey , I like hot gilfs too .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Alcohol √
> View attachment 5034639


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Me too





shrxhky420 said:


> I miss all the good stuff
> 
> SH420


I don't know when the cutoff is for editing posts.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know when the cutoff is for editing posts.


Yeah I missed it too. But I’ll take your word for it. If you look anything like your momma, she’s gotta be a cutie


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> He's making a list, and checkin' in twice ....
> 
> Damn, that's enough booze to drown something...a few times.
> 
> Just vaped a bowl of flower and about to do some prep /cooking.


Gonna go get a fire going........just happens to be where I keep my dabs  



Rsawr said:


> I had to get makers mark :[ But I got some eggnog liqueur to try too  LOVE TEMPLETON


I still have a little Makers left. It's why I tried the Templeton. Bulleit is standard and I'm nearly out. The Stonecutter is one of my favorite gins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh this Templeton is good! Definitely getting it again


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know when the cutoff is for editing posts.


I think it is about 24 hours.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh this Templeton is good! Definitely getting it again


See? We gotta clink glasses!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> I think it is about 24 hours.


okay I thought it was much shorter like a couple hours.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

I need to make a report to MUFON ( Mutual UFO network ) I remember replying to this thread and hitting the pen but mysteriously when I opened my eyes 2hrs went by . Hope I wasn’t probed  well I guess it would be the most action I’ve had in ten years .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want them to come too. ours can be pineapple. But we can't tell them that's what it is...
> Pizza party at rsawr's no pineapple at all!


There's no shame in Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay I thought it was much shorter like a couple hours.


RUI,s edit window is really short compared to other forums . Should give you at least 36hrs in my opinion .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's no shame in Hawaiian pizza.


Isn't that Canadian bacon and pineapple?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's no shame in Hawaiian pizza.


I know. There is this epic spot by my work that does the pineapple all cooked down and candied before topping with it... it's nice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> RUI,s edit window is really short compared to other forums . Should give you at least 36hrs in my opinion .


And you should be able to remove pictures whenever you want.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> See? We gotta clink glasses!


I'm ready whenever you are


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I know. There is this epic spot by my work that does the pineapple all cooked down and candied before topping with it... it's nice


I'd hit that!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Isn't that Canadian bacon and pineapple?


It's always been ham for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's no shame in Hawaiian pizza.


not a fan of it....i've had it....just wasn't for me


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And you should be able to remove pictures whenever you want.


Yes that too . On my other forum I have control of all my pictures.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd hit that!
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been ham for me.


It's the same here they just call it Canadian bacon because it's thicker or something like that


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Dabs √


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's the same here they just call it Canadian bacon because it's thicker or something like that


It's made from a tenderloin  

Standard bacon is belly


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dabs √


Finally


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm ready whenever you are


i'll bring the white lightning....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> RUI,s edit window is really short compared to other forums . Should give you at least 36hrs in my opinion .


That's because of fairly pernicious sock we had that would sail through, say terrible things and then edit them. So there'd be this thread beating on him and he looked like an innocent.


Laughing Grass said:


> And you should be able to remove pictures whenever you want.


You can ask ask a mod just report your post and ask to have it removed.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's made from a tenderloin
> 
> Standard bacon is belly



Wait....

It's not made from fresh Canadians?

I've been lied to my whole life.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll take it down in a few minutes.
> View attachment 5034646


So when are we leaving?


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll bring the white lightning....







*George Jones: White Lightning Lyrics*
Well, down in houston texas way back in the hills
Lived my old pappy and he had him a still
He brewed white lightning till the sun went down
He fill him a jug and he pass it around
Mighty, mighty pleasin’ pappy’s corn squeezin’ (whew, white lightning.)
Well, the g men, t men, revenoers too
Searching for the place where he made his brew
They were lookin’, tryin’ to book him
But my pappy kept on cookin’
(whew, white lightning.)
— instrumental —
*Well, i asked my old pappy why he called his brew
White lightnin’ stead of mountain dew
I took a little sip and right away i knew
My eyes bugged out and my face turned blue
Light was started flashin’, sun was gonna clashin’ (whew, white lightning.)*
Well the g men, t men, revenoers too
Searching for the place where he made his brew
They were lookin’, tryin’ to book him
But my pappy kept on cookin’
(whew, white lightning.)
— instrumental —
Well, a city slicker came and he said i’m tough
I think i’m gonna taste that powerful stuff
He took one slug and he drank it on down
I heard him moanin’ as he hit the ground
Mighty, mighty pleasing’ my pappy’s corn squeezin’ (whew, white lightning.)
Well the g men, t men, revenoers too
Searching for the place where he made his brew
They were lookin’, tryin’ to book him
But my pappy kept on cookin’
(whew, white lightning.)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So when are we leaving?


lol fly out on March 11th


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Finally


I need to press some... I just whipped up my famous green bean casserole so it could be reward time...or nap time


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need to press some... I just whipped up my famous green bean casserole so it could be reward time...or nap time
> 
> View attachment 5034687


Drool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need to press some... I just whipped up my famous green bean casserole so it could be reward time...or nap time
> 
> View attachment 5034687


Getting hungry... and jealous

I bought a small pre-stuffed butterball that I'm going to make this weekend.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

Here's a good one. So I told how I bought the used "MINT condition" phone on eBay, with a 30 day return guarantee. I wrote them and they offered to knock $40 off, and I agreed...but then he came back and said only IF I leave a good review afterwards.

I replied, Let me get this straight, You sent me a scratched up phone that was supposed to be mint, and you want good feedback? How about you refund me some money and I won't give you the bad feedback you deserve?

No reply yet....I hate fu**ing scammers! I will roast his ass here soon, and he'll wind up giving me the phone for free.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Fire √


Sometimes I start my weed with fire......sometimes I start my fire with weed


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

In the bowl

Just got my bong and sour diesel out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's a good one. So I told how I bought the used "MINT condition" phone on eBay, with a 30 day return guarantee. I wrote them and they offered to knock $40 off, and I agreed...but then he came back and said only IF I leave a good review afterwards.
> 
> I replied, Let me get this straight, You sent me a scratched up phone that was supposed to be mint, and you want good feedback? How about you refund me some money and I won't give you the bad feedback you deserve?
> 
> No reply yet....I hate fu**ing scammers! I will roast his ass here soon, and he'll wind up giving me the phone for free.


Bad feedback or full refund.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bad feedback or full refund.


Both


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Okay, you guys talked me into rolling a joint. brb


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Both


Well...yeah


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Ready


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ready
> 
> View attachment 5034705


Ok go!





Hey I have the same phone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fire √
> View attachment 5034700
> 
> Sometimes I start my weed with fire......sometimes I start my fire with weed


You're not moisturizing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phone or bong? iPhone 6s


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not moisturizing.


INR I think it's all the cardboard boxes lately. So much stuff coming in and out because of the holidays.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Phone or bong? iPhone 6s


House phone


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Phone or bong? iPhone 6s


Oh landline


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> House phone
> View attachment 5034707


Some of you guys freak me out the way you look at everything!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Some of you guys freak me out the way you look at everything!


And I’m being followed!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol fly out on March 11th


So I’ll show up March 10th. Should I plan for business or first class?


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Phone or bong? iPhone 6s


If I was looking for a phone bong this one looks apealing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And I’m being followed!


Aaagh see


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Some of you guys freak me out the way you look at everything!


I notice everything  






















Drives my kids and wife nuts too. But my job is all about perfection and I definitely see everything. And it all popps out almost immediately. Sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Some of you guys freak me out the way you look at everything!


I carefully look at what's in each pic before I post.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need to press some... I just whipped up my famous green bean casserole so it could be reward time...or nap time
> 
> View attachment 5034687


Wait, you can make that ahead of time and bake it later? I need your recipe now!


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> it all popps out almost immediately.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I notice everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol lol @Laughing Grass and @curious2garden are leading the squad. I even hire them sometimes.
No worries I know you.


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 24, 2021)

Found three more but I believe this is the bud I tried to pollinate myself 
5


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

raratt said:


>


There's a game of that. I saw it the other day and almost got it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's a game of that. I saw it the other day and almost got it.


Still? I want monopoly on my phone. I play risk too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So I’ll show up March 10th. Should I plan for business or first class?


Economy isn't an option?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> INR I think it's all the cardboard boxes lately. So much stuff coming in and out because of the holidays.


I'm just teasing your hands look fine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol lol @Laughing Grass and @curious2garden are leading the squad. I even hire them sometimes.
> No worries I know you.
> View attachment 5034715


For example......
Do you see the hooka in this photo?


It's right here 


Not my pictures


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Economy isn't an option?


You wanna travel like a peasant?!? Go ahead! I’ll be with your mom in first class.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For example......
> Do you see the hooka in this photo?
> View attachment 5034716
> 
> ...


You need a haircut


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For example......
> Do you see the hooka in this photo?
> View attachment 5034716
> 
> ...


Nope I see a lamp.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I carefully look at what's in each pic before I post.


whenever I post pictures curious makes fun of my hands or my watch


DarkWeb said:


> For example......
> Do you see the hooka in this photo?
> View attachment 5034716
> 
> ...


I like the edge of that controller. It looks like it'd be a nice design...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

I saw you in the mirror


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope I see a lamp.


You need to practice young grasshopper


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Sexy laser glasses


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> whenever I post pictures curious makes fun of my hands or my watch
> 
> I like the edge of that controller. It looks like it'd be a nice design...


Let’s see your hands and watch please. For reference


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sexy laser glasses
> View attachment 5034720


I


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You wanna travel like a peasant?!? Go ahead! I’ll be with your mom in first class.


Business class isn't that bad right now only 3k CAD return. Economy seats are big enough for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Tic toc


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Let’s see your hands and watch please. For reference


You sound like an overconfident street magician right now. Is this a trap?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's because of fairly pernicious sock we had that would sail through, say terrible things and then edit them. So there'd be this thread beating on him and he looked like an innocent.
> 
> You can ask ask a mod just report your post and ask to have it removed.


I've asked GWN to edit a couple posts for me in the past. I'd like to get rid of that hawaii one but I can't find it lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You sound like an overconfident street magician right now. Is this a trap?


No, I just need a reference point for your previous comment.

The only magic trick I know is how to make weed and concentrates disappear in a poof of smoke (or vapor)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to practice young grasshopper


No whip... like a lamp.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5034725


Right click…save


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No whip... like a lamp.


A hooka


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I saw you in the mirror


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

@DarkWeb where'd your mug go?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok Cherry Cheesecake is in the fridge. The potatoes are baking. The garlic is roasted. The Cherry Peppers are cleaned. I need to get the ham hocks out and fry the onion and garlic add the hocks and boil with the older large green beans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5034725


Move along, there’s lesbians watching Jennifer Lawrence here lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5034725


Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok Cherry Cheesecake is in the fridge. The potatoes are baking. The garlic is roasted. The Cherry Peppers are cleaned. I need to get the ham hocks out and fry the onion and garlic add the hocks and boil with the older large green beans.


Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok Cherry Cheesecake is in the fridge. The potatoes are baking. The garlic is roasted. The Cherry Peppers are cleaned. I need to get the ham hocks out and fry the onion and garlic add the hocks and boil with the older large green beans.


How are you potato-ing this year? What's your centerpiece? Ham?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And you should be able to remove pictures whenever you want.


It's the software.
Just report or PM with link - I'll take care of it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's the software.
> Just report or PM with link - I'll take care of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5034731


Jennifer can stay.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jennifer can stay.


She’s hawt right?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How are you potato-ing this year? What's your centerpiece? Ham?


Actually they are going to be twice baked. I have a smoked ham, smoked turkey breast that Fedex is hopefully bringing today and a ribeye roast in case they don't.

Edited to add: I had them throw in some bacon too. But that will be next week. This should get me through tomorrow.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So, what's with the olives?
> We are attending a get together with some other couples & I asked what I could bring.
> Cranberry/(+my idea) Pomegranate sauce & olives.
> 
> olives? - - not a clue what they're for.


They’re for after dinner.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually they are going to be twice baked. I have a smoked ham, smoked turkey breast that Fedex is hopefully bringing today and a ribeye roast in case they don't.
> 
> Edited to add: I had them throw in some bacon too. But that will be next week. This should get me through tomorrow.


Can we come over?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> They’re for after dinner.


Before  So people stop coming into the kitchen and lifting the lid on the turkey roaster!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, I just need a reference point for your previous comment.
> 
> The only magic trick I know is how to make weed and concentrates disappear in a poof of smoke (or vapor)


Hand pics for gift exchange? If DW can do dick pics surely that's fine...



curious2garden said:


> Actually they are going to be twice baked. I have a smoked ham, smoked turkey breast that Fedex is hopefully bringing today and a ribeye roast in case they don't.
> 
> Edited to add: I had them throw in some bacon too. But that will be next week. This should get me through tomorrow.


That's so much food! Who's eating with you? Wanna sneak me a plate? I'll just hop on the train


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 24, 2021)

Dammit I touched screen to get those 2 alerts.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Can we come over?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hand pics for gift exchange? If DW can do dick pics surely that's fine...
> 
> 
> That's so much food! Who's eating with you? Wanna sneak me a plate? I'll just hop on the train


It's not as much as you think. We'll eat for a week and I have 6 dogs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s hawt right?


Did you know she's really tall? 

Standing next to hayden panettiere


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you know she's really tall?
> 
> Standing next to hayden panettiere
> 
> View attachment 5034733


I’d play hunger games with her


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you know she's really tall?
> 
> Standing next to hayden panettiere
> 
> View attachment 5034733


I love when you get a well cushioned hug...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

A++ on the thread tonight.....

At least a solid C


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A++ on the thread tonight.....
> 
> At least a solid C


So is it an A++ or a C? I'm confused.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So is it an A++ or a C? I'm confused.


Java be alright


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

@Laughing Grass I’m going to hook your mom and my mom up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass I’m going to hook your mom and my mom up.


But you don't like your mom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm hungry


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

A or C....wtheck did i miss.....again...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Grab the bong Katnis


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Phew I’m so stoned the coffeemaker beep made me realize I’m still smoking sour diesel while I’m dabbing. Figure that one out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Phew I’m so stoned the coffeemaker beep made me realize I’m still smoking sour diesel while I’m dabbing. Figure that one out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> But you don't like your mom.


Maybe your mom will. Wouldn’t that be funny. It’s really nothing personal lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Grab the bong Katnis
> View attachment 5034739


katnis....



shh don't tell the wife


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe your mom will. Wouldn’t that be funny. It’s really nothing personal lol


Is your mom straight? I couldn't predict how my mom would react if I tried to hook her up. Probably no well if it was with another woman lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is your mom straight? I couldn't predict how my mom would react if I tried to hook her up. Probably no well if it was with another woman lol.


Yeah she’s a breeder.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Where is that pizza? We ordered that hours ago…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A++ on the thread tonight.....
> 
> At least a solid C


+Rep


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

How’s your weed @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm trying to find a song I heard and I don't know who it is or the name of the song.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying to find a song I heard and I don't know who it is or the name of the song.


Sing it to Siri


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sing it to Siri


lol does it work?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sing it to Siri


You're a genius.

That song is sexy!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

Smart man, lol....


​
​
*New message from:ch  (48,936)*
*Sure, that will work.. May i proceed ? I appreciate you working with me.*​
Reply​



Make an offer​






​
Your previous message​
​
You sent me a scratched up phone with a sim card holder that doesn't close all the way, that was supposed to be "MINT", and you want positive feedback?

How about I don't post any negative feedback ? lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a genius.
> 
> That song is sexy!


Thank you


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Smart man, lol....
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


I’ll help


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your weed @Laughing Grass


I only tried a little quick dried nug. It got me high but it was still pretty green tasting. Needs a couple more weeks to get a true feel for it.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sing it to Siri


 Should have said to us first.... We would have had a fun time with that one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Should have said to us first.... We would have had a fun time with that one!


I only knew the one line and I didn't have that right lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Well I should get my ass cracking. 

Hope y'all have a fantastic thanksgiving tomorrow!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a genius.
> 
> That song is sexy!


Nice Camaros. I had a '80 and an '87


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2021)

I'M DONE with the airport gigs! Made about $1300 in those 2 days, fought hellish traffic, now I'm home sweet home. Gonna get SO high, pour me some bourbon, watch lotsa shows, and nap. Gonna pick up my TG dinner tomorrow, and more of the same. Wish I didn't have to drive to Indy on Friday, but couldn't pass up the $500. Then no more gigs for an entire WEEK. It's gonna be sweet. Hope you're all Chillin' like Villains...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well I should get my ass cracking.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic thanksgiving tomorrow!


Isn't your ass already cracked?  Happy TG to you, too, LG...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

All right lets get this right


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2021)

Cranberry Pear pie is done, think I'll do the apple pie tomorrow.
Time for a sit down, joint and a beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Cranberry Pear pie is done, think I'll do the apple pie tomorrow.
> Time for a sit down, joint and a beer.
> 
> View attachment 5034769


That looks great! I just threw together some marinaded mushrooms. Getting to the popper stuffing in a minute. Then dry rub the turkey. My wife is killing it all day. No more of that weekends and holidays.......did it for too long......so she's loving being able to do this this way. 



LOL she just called me and handed me a little meatball. Mmmmmm


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2021)

Where did my beer go??? That was good pot, left it in the basement maybe, or drank it and forgot.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> they are going to be twice baked.


Like a lot of people around here.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Like a lot of people around here.


Yes, but I can guarantee they taste better


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Where did my beer go??? That was good pot, left it in the basement maybe, or drank it and forgot.


Are you at my house? I swear it happens all the time lol

Mushrooms...... enough garlic to kill a vampire  


Meatballs.....amazing meatballs 


Homemade cheese sauce for mac n cheese 


But this is not allowed......lol yeah right it's really good


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not moisturizing.


He needs shea butter, the Lord's emollient


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Cranberry Pear pie is done, think I'll do the apple pie tomorrow.
> Time for a sit down, joint and a beer.
> 
> View attachment 5034769


OMFG I Need the recipe for that pie!! Now I'm going to pour myself a glass of wine and wait for the green beans to finish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Are you at my house? I swear it happens all the time lol
> 
> Mushrooms...... enough garlic to kill a vampire
> View attachment 5034780
> ...


YUMMMM I'm starting the mushrooms and stuffed peppers next.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMFG I Need the recipe for that pie!! Now I'm going to pour myself a glass of wine and wait for the green beans to finish.


Wife said she'd love the recipe also.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife said she'd love the recipe also.


Speaking of recipes what do you put in your mushrooms?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMFG I Need the recipe for that pie!! Now I'm going to pour myself a glass of wine and wait for the green beans to finish.


I just poached the pear halves in water/white wine, sugar, dash of vanilla and allspice for aroma, then used the reserve liquid to boil the bag of cranberries.
Slice and fill, put cranberry filling between.
Topped with granola of choice and pecans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of recipes what do you put in your mushrooms?


A shit load of garlic. Basil. Parsley. Balsamic to cover. Olive oil. Sea Salt.....just a touch.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

This eggnog liqueur is pretty okay...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This eggnog liqueur is pretty okay...


That's how the night always starts with eggnog


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That's how the night always starts with eggnog


Mine started with whiskey, but you know me... 
Tomorrow I am gonna mull wine. I don't like too much sweet, but holidays turn me all sugary


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mine started with whiskey, but you know me...
> Tomorrow I am gonna mull wine. I don't like too much sweet, but holidays turn me all sugary


Brown sugar?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Like a lot of people around here.


Way way beyond twice baked


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Brown sugar?


Citrus juice and brown sugar for sweetness.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Way way beyond twice baked


 No you're a marijuana...


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol she’s a great cook and pretty good looking.


Give her my number! I'm up for a good time


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> YUMMMM I'm starting the mushrooms and stuffed peppers next.


You are cooking up a feast! Everything sounds great!



Rsawr said:


> This eggnog liqueur is pretty okay...


mmmmm, you reminded me, I have eggnog....a gallon of it!  



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Way way beyond twice baked


Crispy fried...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I now need to make a nother cup of coffee I spits out the last bit on that one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok please continue I'm good for now


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok please continue View attachment 5034812I'm good for now


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> *Actually they are going to be twice baked.* I have a smoked ham, smoked turkey breast that Fedex is hopefully bringing today and a ribeye roast in case they don't.
> 
> Edited to add: I had them throw in some bacon too. But that will be next week. This should get me through tomorrow.


I plan on being the same. Per usual 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm way too baked


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I plan on being the same. Per usual
> 
> SH420


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm done, I need sleep and an early start on coring apples


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 24, 2021)

Stick a fork in me and I’ll stick you back!

Don’t forget the Leave it to Beaver Marathon tomorrow. Or football!

Sleep well babies.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Stick a fork in me and I’ll stick you back!
> 
> Don’t forget the Leave it to Beaver Marathon tomorrow. Or football!
> 
> ...


 set your alarm for Turkey time


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Sleep well, ladies and gents


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Gotta a date tomorrow with a smoker pit for the ham, and a gas pit for a turkey, basically use it for a oven, getting other things done with the oven inside the house.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Who knew u can grow a pumpkin vine under and led bulb.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

T'giving arrived, yeah!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm way too baked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5034835
> T'giving arrived, yeah!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I remember those


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Went to the walk in clinic after dinner for nagging cold symptoms that won't go away. Turns out I have bronchitis, no more smoking for at least two weeks


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went to the walk in clinic after dinner for nagging cold symptoms that won't go away. Turns out I have bronchitis, no more smoking for at least two weeks
> 
> View attachment 5034862


feel better!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> feel better!


Thanks I feel fine other than this stupid cough and wheezing. I was really looking forward to having some weed lol. Edibles are a nice stand in but make me want to sleep.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks I feel fine other than this stupid cough and wheezing. I was really looking forward to having some weed lol. Edibles are a nice stand in but make me want to sleep.


Try a sativa as under the tongue drops! should be cleaning the house in a matter of minutes...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Try a sativa as under the tongue drops! should be cleaning the house in a matter of minutes...


That’s a great idea I’ll hit up the dispensary tomorrow and see what kind of trouble I can get in.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s a great idea I’ll hit up the dispensary tomorrow and see what kind of trouble I can get in.


 Doooooo iiiiiiiiiit. Trouble is funnnnn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Doooooo iiiiiiiiiit. Trouble is funnnnn.


what one would you get?









Toronto Cannabis Store | Hunny Pot Cannabis


Online Menu For Our Downtown Toronto Cannabis Store Located at 202 Queen St W. Place An Order For Curbside Pickup or Free Delivery Across The GTA!




thehunnypot.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2021)

Good supply seems to be the best bang for the buck


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good supply seems to be the best bang for the buck


The higher CBD one. It'll help the cough at the same time. You can always dose higher if the THC doesn't hit hard enough. CBD has a levelling effect for a high, at least for me. harder to green out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

First turkey time check!

Happy thanksgiving, let the dabbing begin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Try a sativa as under the tongue drops! should be cleaning the house in a matter of minutes...


I need that


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good supply seems to be the best bang for the buck


Oh my goodness. Have you ever tried?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Cats are so smart









My Favorite Use of Help


Russell is so smart!!! #catmanjohn #russellthecat #hunger4words #talkingcat #aiclearner #catshorts #theycantalk




youtube.com


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving TnT people.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

It's Turkey time 
Good morning, chill ones!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2021)

Gobble Gobble


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2021)

​


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Ok Walmart is officially CLOSED. Well good for them.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Good morning everyone


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Gobble Gobble


Oink, oink. 

No turkey this year. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oink, oink.
> 
> No turkey this year.
> 
> SH420


Happy Thanksgiving Shrx. Do you have the weekend off?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone


Hi beautiful 

Find the blue monkey. I found my favorite bowl last night. I thought it was a bobber when I bought it, but now I know it’s a pokeball.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oink, oink.
> 
> No turkey this year.
> 
> SH420


Hi beautiful brother


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> Find the blue monkey. I found my favorite bowl last night. I thought it was a bobber when I bought it, but now I know it’s a pokeball.
> View attachment 5035056


Holding the bowl.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Morning






Gonna be a good day  

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holding the bowl.....


Holding that switch that caught on fire as a reminder


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backatcha little viking brother.

I’ll show my new watch later


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thanksgiving.


Gorgeous day beautiful, happy thanksgiving.
2nnnnnnnd pot of coffee.

Ha do you guys remember when I put hot coffee in my bong? What a dumbass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh my goodness. Have you ever tried?
> View attachment 5034983


They didn't have that last time I bought concentrates.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gorgeous day beautiful, happy thanksgiving.
> 2nnnnnnnd pot of coffee.
> 
> Ha do you guys remember when I put hot coffee in my bong? What a dumbass.


Good morning, how are you feeling?

Musta been before I joined. I miss all the fun stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They didn't have that last time I bought concentrates.


Next time. Looks like thc bacon!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, how are you feeling?
> 
> Musta been before I joined. I miss all the fun stuff


Nah that was about a year ago. @shrxhky420 made me do it! JK
It was too hot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nah that was about a year ago. @shrxhky420 made me do it! JK
> It was too hot!


Yeah I remember it. How about cold coffee? Or cranberry juice for the holiday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I remember it. How about cold coffee? Or cranberry juice for the holiday


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5035059


I’ve got that!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gorgeous day beautiful, happy thanksgiving.
> 2nnnnnnnd pot of coffee.
> 
> Ha do you guys remember when I put hot coffee in my bong? What a dumbass.


Did you.... Did you smoke a bowl before you noticed?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5035059


I love the caffeinated ones


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Shrx. Do you have the weekend off?


Happy Thanksgiving.  
I do have the weekend off but I'll be working.


I was just about to get on and handle some invoicing issues. I'm hoping everyone else takes the time off, so I can get some work done. 


No sad faces 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> ...snip...
> *No sad faces*
> 
> SH420


Damn it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Did you.... Did you smoke a bowl before you noticed?


I think I’ve got permanent brain frog. Needed some Sativa about now. I think I hit my budder vape in the bedroom. Idk, good catch lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5035059


Never had that. Like Kool aid?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’ve got permanent brain frog. Needed some Sativa about now. I think I hit my budder vape in the bedroom. Idk, good catch lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find my clearest thinking to NOT be in the morning before I have smoked. I can see myself dunking a joint into coffee and biting it on a very tired day. Hopefully the bong didn't break!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I find my clearest thinking to NOT be in the morning before I have smoked. I can see myself dunking a joint into coffee and biting it on a very tired day. Hopefully the bong didn't break!


No but my lungs just about did!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had that. Like Kool aid?


Diet koolaid


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5035064


*removes gram of budder from fridge*


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Did someone say dab time?

I am thankful the headache I've had for 3-4 days has subsided!! Now maybe I can get back to my regularly scheduled dabbing!

So what time are we all meeting at C2G's....Is the pool open?? Bring swimsuits???


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did someone say dab time?
> 
> I am thankful the headache I've had for 3-4 days has subsided!! Now maybe I can get back to my regularly scheduled dabbing!
> 
> So what time are we all meeting at C2G's....Is the pool open?? Bring swimsuits???


She doesn't know I'm up here in the closet, cmon. Let's go look for snacks...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Before 6am dab? Wouldn't be the 1st time... I did mention twice baked.

   

I'm pretty fkn high. Hope I don't fuck these invoices up more than they already are.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did someone say dab time?
> 
> I am thankful the headache I've had for 3-4 days has subsided!! Now maybe I can get back to my regularly scheduled dabbing!
> 
> So what time are we all meeting at C2G's....Is the pool open?? Bring swimsuits???


Actually my pool is open right now, it just needs skimmed for leaves.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Before 6am dab? Wouldn't be the 1st time... I did mention twice baked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always helped me work, I thought.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5035070


How is it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How is it?


Very tasty and smiley if you know what I mean. Little jar of sunshine.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Very tasty and smiley if you know what I mean. Little jar of sunshine.


Very nice perfect for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice perfect for Thanksgiving!


Get ya some if you can. I don’t like heavy indica you know.

Maybe we can get some beach pictures up today.

I hope you have a great day and everything works out for you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get ya some if you can. I don’t like heavy indica you know.
> 
> Maybe we can get some beach pictures up today.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everything has worked out  the meat came so now we are on to the eating of it. Hope you have a great day too and make it to the beach. It's windy here so my pool will be needing more skimming LOL


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.

Thanksgiving at my house is canceled due to influenza A.
No cooking or prep was accomplished. 

The only attempt to start was thaw a 23lb turkey. 
Still in the fridge now, once cooked 98% will likely be fed to the dogs for dog food.

Scrambled eggs and canna caps for breakfast. Lunch may just be soup, sammich and tincture.

Mirth and merriment this holiday season was squelched at the first attempt to seek medical assistance.
Once again NO ONE in a position to help was willing to take the time.

Christmas is not looking good either.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and a happy turkey day to all that celebrate it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had that. Like Kool aid?


it has an aspartame taste that I'm not crazy about.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> Thanksgiving at my house is canceled due to influenza A.
> No cooking or prep was accomplished.
> ...


That nothing to play with please take the very best care of your self get some rest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving.
> I do have the weekend off but I'll be working.
> View attachment 5035062
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> Thanksgiving at my house is canceled due to influenza A.
> No cooking or prep was accomplished.
> ...


 Sorry Lokie


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it has an aspartame taste that I'm not crazy about.


OMG Aspartame!! Pronunciation of that caused a row with one of my son's girlfriends years ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> Thanksgiving at my house is canceled due to influenza A.
> No cooking or prep was accomplished.
> ...


Ouch, I'm so sorry Lokie.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG Aspartame!! Pronunciation of that caused a row with one of my son's girlfriends years ago.


Ass-part-uh-me, or ass-per-tame? Who will win...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ass-part-uh-me, or ass-per-tame? Who will win...


ass-per-tame... don't ask me to pronounce asphalt.



curious2garden said:


> OMG Aspartame!! Pronunciation of that caused a row with one of my son's girlfriends years ago.


How did she pronounce it?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ass-part-uh-me, or ass-per-tame? Who will win...


I laughed and that upset her. I'd never heard anyone mispronounce it like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ass-per-tame... don't ask me to pronounce asphalt.
> 
> 
> 
> How did she pronounce it?


The incorrect way  After I laughed she stomped out and sat in the grass in my front yard and got two, large wet patches on her ass from it. After that she was forever known as Patches to me.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I laughed and that upset her. I'd never heard anyone mispronounce it like that.


You are the reason kids just text rather than talk on the phone nowadays. I love you, lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving ! Have fun getting Baked today.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are the reason kids just *text rather than talk* on the phone nowadays. I love you, lol


I'm good with that


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good with that


Making everyone too scared to talk to you for fear of embarrassment? I guess that's an option...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Get ya some if you can. I don’t like heavy indica you know.
> 
> Maybe we can get some beach pictures up today.
> 
> ...


That DOES look like a burst of sunshine!!

Yes early dabs are dangerous for me...but i already did 3  I am showered and dressed at least. It sure feels like a Sunday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That DOES look like a burst of sunshine!!
> 
> Yes early dabs are dangerous for me...but i already did 3  I am showered and dressed at least. It sure feels like a Sunday!


I was just asked to go check for some more balsamic..........that's downstairs......so are my dabs.......


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The incorrect way  After I laughed she stomped out and sat in the grass in my front yard and got two, large wet patches on her ass from it. After that she was forever known as Patches to me.


I needed a belly laugh...Thank you!

I think I'd better make some eggs....3 pm is along ways off!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just asked to go check for some more balsamic..........that's downstairs......so are my dabs.......


cha -ching....Sure honey, I'll go get that for you right away!! 

My Evolve is charged and ready for a visit from the fam...and I don't share.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I needed a belly laugh...Thank you!
> 
> I think I'd better make some eggs....3 pm is along ways off!


Apparently we are on the same critical path. I have some bacon cooking and some eggs ready to scramble, yum.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just asked to go check for some more balsamic..........that's downstairs......so are my dabs.......


Mine are upstairs. Nothing like getting high and then transitioning the dreaded stairs LOL


----------



## Cannabis Jack (Nov 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> 225 last I checked. I'm not as tall as I used to be.


Lmao I still high from my 3am wake n bake , yes as we get older we get shorter so it's easier to get up when we fall


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I needed a belly laugh...Thank you!
> 
> I think I'd better make some eggs....3 pm is along ways off!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 25, 2021)

Shouldn’t have put the cat’s heat pad on my dab chair. They don’t like to share.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The incorrect way  After I laughed she stomped out and sat in the grass in my front yard and got two, large wet patches on her ass from it. After that she was forever known as Patches to me.


Are they still together?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5035114


You changed my mind...I was going to have eggs over easy, but went with scrambled, with bacon of course...and dabs afterwards,


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they still together?


I'm betting not by the "was".


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

There was some frost this morning, more than yesterday with a low of 34. A few wispy clouds up high but unfortunately I see no rain by the end of the month.
Mornin


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Anyone watching the parade? I have it on...semi watching.


raratt said:


> There was some frost this morning, more than yesterday with a low of 34. A few wispy clouds up high but unfortunately I see no rain by the end of the month.
> Mornin


They are talking about snow here soon...We had 4" the other day in higher elevations...None at my house. And cold!!

Really stoned...I should do something! My sisters are harassing me for not coming to see them, near Boston....I would rather stick pins in my eyes than drive the Mass Turnpike! And the one has 2 babies...crying noisy babies


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Cannabis Jack said:


> Lmao I still high from my 3am wake n bake , yes as we get older we get shorter so it's easier to get up when we fall


Happy Thanksgiving stranger


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Anyone watching the parade? I have it on...semi watching.
> 
> They are talking about snow here soon...We had 4" the other day in higher elevations...None at my house. And cold!!
> 
> Really stoned...I should do something! My sisters are harassing me for not coming to see them, near Boston....I would rather stick pins in my eyes than drive the Mass Turnpike! And the one has 2 babies...crying noisy babies


No


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they still together?


Nope, he met his current wife while taking language immersion in Brazil. I love her and she mispronounces everything. Then again so do I in her language!

Time to take a dab and drag the dogs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

Cold yes it is


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Veggies peeled and the pies are cooling

But I still gotta stuff this damn bird. 



Time to get toasted before the real chaos starts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Veggies peeled and the pies are cooling
> 
> ...


I don't know how you guys don't tear your lungs out with dabs that big!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

Cannabis Jack said:


> Lmao I still high from my 3am wake n bake , yes as we get older we get shorter so it's easier to get up when we fall


By the way welcome to the mad house known as RIU looking forward to seeing what you do next


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how you guys don't tear your lungs out with dabs that big!


Same way you get to Carnegie Hall


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just got yelled at by my boss. Lol.
Send 1 more email, I dare you!

Lol. 

   
Maybe another hour or 2 today...
I love this stupid gif


SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Veggies peeled and the pies are cooling
> 
> ...


Balls


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Same way you get to Carnegie Hall


no sleep till Brooklyn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Same way you get to Carnegie Hall


Left turn at Albuquerque? 

I don't get it! 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Left turn at Albuquerque?
> 
> I don't get it!
> 
> SH420


The way you get to Carnegie Hall is practice practice practice.


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just got yelled at by my boss. Lol.
> Send 1 more email, I dare you!
> 
> Lol.
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just got yelled at by my boss. Lol.
> Send 1 more email, I dare you!
> 
> Lol.
> ...


Why the angry faces? 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The way you get to Carnegie Hall is practice practice practice.


I know. I was being stoopid

Lol.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The way you get to Carnegie Hall is practice practice practice.


i91 is faster.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why the angry faces?
> 
> SH420


Cause your boss yelled at you


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know. I was being stoopid
> 
> Lol.
> 
> SH420


Dabbing sunshine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just got yelled at by my boss. Lol.
> Send 1 more email, I dare you!
> 
> Lol.
> ...


So it was a quick 15 sent before you said what I'm on my pot form lol stop working and go have a great day and a better night damit it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why the angry faces?
> 
> SH420


Your stupid boss. Doesn't he know it's thanksgiving.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause your boss yelled at you


Ah. He just doesn't want me working. Kinda like you all. 

He just wants me to relax. He's a good boss!

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your stupid boss. Doesn't he know it's thanksgiving.


My choice. 

I love you guys!!!

I'm almost done for the day! 
@Jeffislovinlife 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My choice.
> 
> I love you guys!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> He just wants me to relax.











You can do it - The Waterboy - GIPHY Clips


GIFs with Sound - Click here to check out more GIPHY Clips




giphy.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Turkey will get a little smoke before it's baked


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Same way you get to Carnegie Hall


take a left from central park and go three blocks?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2021)

Butternut, salad, sweet potato, carrots, stuffing, green beans done, 2 turkeys in the oven.
I'm ready for a beer and a nap, someone else can make potatoes. I'm going to skip the apple pie unless someone brings cocaine.


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

Cannabis Jack said:


> Lmao I still high from my 3am wake n bake , yes as we get older we get shorter so it's easier to get up when we fall


Welcome to T&T. Good luck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

someone better bring the green bean casserole or i'm taking my presents back and going home


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Chop chop chop the taters. Smoke smoke smoke the booooowl~~


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone better bring the green bean casserole or i'm taking my presents back and going home


It's like skipping stuffing, or no cranberry sauce...WTF?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's like skipping stuffing, or no cranberry sauce...WTF?


We put cranberry sauce on beef and chicken too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We put cranberry sauce on beef and chicken too.


you aren't supposed to eat that shit, it's just there for color, like the cellophane on a frill pick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We put cranberry sauce on beef and chicken too.


that’s not right!

patiently waiting for my steak and eggs.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you aren't supposed to eat that shit, it's just there for color, like the cellophane on a frill pick


So no thanksgiving garbage sandwiches topped with cranberry sauce for you?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how you guys don't tear your lungs out with dabs that big!


Slow and low. 
I'd need supplemental o2 if I tried to do that in one big rip.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Slow and low.
> I'd need supplemental o2 if I tried to do that in one big rip.


Oh okay I thought that was one hit!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you aren't supposed to eat that shit, it's just there for color, like the cellophane on a frill pick


Try it, You may never know unless you try.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Balls


It glows too


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So no thanksgiving garbage sandwiches topped with cranberry sauce for you?


Is @Roger A. Shrubber a raccoon or something? 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So no thanksgiving garbage sandwiches topped with cranberry sauce for you?


nope...turkey, dressing, a little mashed potatoes, and some gravy...vive la carbs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s not right!
> 
> patiently waiting for my steak and eggs.
> 
> View attachment 5035150


they got chicken fingers on their board...i've seen a bunch of chickens, and not one damned one had fingers...wtf are they selling you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

No turkey but not bad for $11


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope...turkey, dressing, a little mashed potatoes, and some gravy...vive la carbs


This checks out, no complaints. 
Do you have a hint of sweet in your dressing normally, like raisins or cranberries? Or is this a pure savory carb bomb to the gut?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This checks out, no complaints.
> Do you have a hint of sweet in your dressing normally, like raisins or cranberries? Or is this a pure savory carb bomb to the gut?


no sweet dressing, sage, thyme, rosemary, marjoram, celery, onion, little salt and pepper...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

oh, and turkey broth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just got yelled at by my boss. Lol.
> Send 1 more email, I dare you!
> 
> Lol.
> ...


It's Thanksgiving FFS.
Send this if he makes any more noise.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2021)

Set out a box flower treats for family with some hash and oil.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Don’t forget the wizard today. Really good family movie to be stoned and made to watch at 14. Family tradition.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

165°


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 165°
> View attachment 5035176


Noice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

I've got to bounce you all have coffee and try to be nice to each other


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to bounce you all have coffee and try to be nice to each other


We’re thankful for you Jeff


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why the angry faces?
> 
> SH420


cuz he's fucking witcha


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Turkey will get a little smoke before it's baked
> View attachment 5035146


Me too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Noice


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


Hell yeah girl put on that party dress lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

A buddy of mine just texted me...He has Covid! I know he was vaccinated, and I saw him about 2 weeks ago. Said he's pretty sick but home and OK. 

Glad I got the booster!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

I keep forgetting to get it. Sorry @manfredo


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Anybody ever made Jell-O shots with distillate? I think that sounds really good.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anybody ever made Jell-O shots with distillate? I think that sounds really good.


That sounds very fun and colorful


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t forget the wizard today. Really good family movie to be stoned and made to watch at 14. Family tradition.View attachment 5035175


With dark side of the moon playing in the background 

  

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> With dark side of the moon playing in the background
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Headphones required.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Headphones required.


I’m ready


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they got chicken fingers on their board...i've seen a bunch of chickens, and not one damned one had fingers...wtf are they selling you?


I've always wondered about fish sticks too. sounds a lot like fish dicks.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds a lot like fish dicks.


Like those guys who butt into conversations by showing a picture of themselves with a fish to you out of nowhere?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've always wondered about fish sticks too. sounds a lot like fish dicks.


Those big ass halibut are for McDonald’s fish sandwich square I think.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like those guys who butt into conversations by showing a picture of themselves with a fish to you out of nowhere?


Men are proud of their fish


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

SCALLOPS 
We need scallops


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

do you want to see my new watch from yesterday?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've always wondered about fish sticks too. sounds a lot like fish dicks.


Lol. Gay fish...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> do you want to see my new watch from yesterday?


I think @tyler.durden missed it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Tyler’s trying to figure it out 
MSB


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think @tyler.durden missed it.


Yep, no idea. What I miss? Is it worth revisiting?


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, no idea. What I miss? Is it worth revisiting?








































Penis.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, no idea. What I miss? Is it worth revisiting?


Uhhhhh for me, it is amusing and I laugh a little at the anonymous dic pic.
Butt I know how you boys giggle. Oh shit remember that picture I sent you guys thru email lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

I have no idea who it is as I do a lot of drugs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Men are proud of their fish


I'm kinda proud of my fish too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like those guys who butt into conversations by showing a picture of themselves with a fish to you out of nowhere?


I can't keep up with all these euphemisms


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Uhhhhh for me, it is amusing and I laugh a little at the anonymous dic pic.
> Butt I know how you boys giggle. Oh shit remember that picture I sent you guys thru email lol
> View attachment 5035232


That is one huge clock.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That is one huge clock.


I can’t tell


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't keep up with all these euphemisms


Huh??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh those were good


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ah. He just doesn't want me working. Kinda like you all.
> 
> He just wants me to relax. He's a good boss!
> 
> SH420


He just does not want to be outshined.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Winobarbie has been snoring during football forever.
I used the microphone for LG to hear hahaha
She’ll kill me one day!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)

Time for Sativa


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

I ate early.... is bed time yet? So much potato and turkey


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)

We didn't even finish cooking and I've already eaten so much lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Got 30 ml of thc oil, 900mg. 10ml should be a good dose right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We didn't even finish cooking and I've already eaten so much lol


What were those bacon things? They looked good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Time for Sativa
> 
> View attachment 5035277


i don't recall ever being that excited about anything, ever...i've never gone "WWWHHHOOOO"...ever...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got 30 ml of thc oil, 900mg. 10ml should be a good dose right?


That doesn't seem right for you... you trying to go to space hard and fast?


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't recall ever being that excited about anything, ever...i've never gone "WWWHHHOOOO"...ever...


Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm on round III of coffee after eating, hope I can make it till dessert.
2 bongs hits each, and all the relatives folded, lightweights!

2 fisted drinking, aperitif in one hand, beer in the other till they clear out.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got 30 ml of thc oil, 900mg. 10ml should be a good dose right?


I have no idea what doses, that would be 300mg, seems high.









CBD Dosage Calculator: How Much CBD Should I Take? — Daily CBD


The optimal dose of CBD depends on your weight and the potency of the oil you're using. Learn how to find the perfect dose with our CBD dosage calculator




dailycbd.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2021)

Mmmm smoked turkey, green beans and a smidgen of twice baked potato.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I have no idea what doses, that would be 300mg, seems high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty high. Not astronomical, but pretty high... sounds fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That doesn't seem right for you... you trying to go to space hard and fast?


So 20ml, gotcha!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I have no idea what doses, that would be 300mg, seems high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kid. I took 1ml, don't feel much. I'll probably try another ml and follow it up with a cookie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I have no idea what doses, that would be 300mg, seems high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100mg is my absolute limit if I wanna sleep for 12 hours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 100mg is my absolute limit if I wanna sleep for 12 hours.


Darn metric system - how many tea spoons is that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Darn metric system - how many tea spoons is that?


Less than 1 for 100mg. 

How do you measure your nutrients?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Less than 1 for 100mg.
> 
> How do you measure your nutrients?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmm smoked turkey, green beans and a* smidgen of twice baked potato.*
> View attachment 5035343


Well behaved even on Thanksgiving, I'm impressed. I don't have that type of self control.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't recall ever being that excited about anything, ever...i've never gone "WWWHHHOOOO"...ever...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got 30 ml of thc oil, 900mg. 10ml should be a good dose right?


Yes, a joint is about 10 mg, or a dab is about the same


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Less than 1 for 100mg.
> How do you measure your nutrients?


I take 3 vitamins a day - does that count?



Laughing Grass said:


> Well behaved even on Thanksgiving, I'm impressed. I don't have that type of self control.


I don't think you really need to worry about self control yet with your metabolism.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, a joint is about 10 mg, or a dab is about the same


That's 300mg, please don't kill LG, lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

My dad and bro are gone...I did dabs the whole time they were here with the Evolve. 


Rsawr said:


> That's 300mg, please don't kill LG, lol


Yeah I may have been a little off, lol....  

" a gram joint will dish out 90 mg of THC " according to this one










How Much THC Is in a Dab, a Bowl and a Joint? | High Times


Whether you smoke weed, do dabs or vaporize, you may be in the dark about how much THC you actually ingest while you're getting high. A shot, a glass of




hightimes.com


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My dad and bro are gone...I did dabs the whole time they were here with the Evolve.
> 
> Yeah I may have been a little off, lol....
> 
> ...


Oh, so they are probably accounting for some loss. That's not much thc for a gram, is it?


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


I like it.

They make several types of glass products.




Too many to post here.

This google pic search will help if interested.




__





BenShot - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


don't cry for me, i'm pretty happy, overall. some people are very expressive, and some are more reserved...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like it.
> 
> They make several types of glass products.
> View attachment 5035353
> ...


That is the most American thing I've seen today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't cry for me, i'm pretty happy, overall. some people are very expressive, and some are more reserved...


I hear ya, I keep my emotions to myself too


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hear ya, I keep my emotions to myself too


Like a colander holds water?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My dad and bro are gone...I did dabs the whole time they were here with the Evolve.
> 
> Yeah I may have been a little off, lol....
> 
> ...


I was gonna say I don't feel anything off of 10mg of edibles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like a colander holds water?


I'm sharing my next woohoo with @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sharing my next woohoo with @Roger A. Shrubber


as someone who played a lot of sims... I am fucking dying over here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> as someone who played a lot of sims... I am fucking dying over here.


I had to put that game away. I was staying up to 2am playing it. 

They have better life than I do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I take 3 vitamins a day - does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really need to worry about self control yet with your metabolism.



Lol I don't necessarily worry. I do a high cardio workout an hour a day so I can eat whatever I want. 

There's still shame


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

so 2ml is the right amount. I'm way higher than I should be for 7pm


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to put that game away. I was staying up to 2am playing it.
> 
> They have better life than I do.


I played SIMS the first edition some.

I must have stopped before any woo or hoo started.

My sims never walked like this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

the closest i got to "woohooing" this summer was making my favorite scooter run without having to be behind a tourist the whole way...and that really just manifested as a big grin that lasted a couple of hours


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> I played SIMS the first edition some.
> 
> I must have stopped before any woo or hoo started.
> 
> ...


It was a euphemism for sex









WooHoo


WooHoo is an interaction used in The Sims series, starting from The Sims 2, as a euphemism for sexual intercourse. WooHoo interactions can be carried out between two Sims, regardless of gender, that have to be romantically interested in each other. During a WooHoo, firework effects will appear...




sims.fandom.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sharing my next woohoo with @Roger A. Shrubber





Laughing Grass said:


> It was a euphemism for sex


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ok Turkey day is winding down. Glad We didn't have too many Christmas pics but now I can start


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so 2ml is the right amount. I'm way higher than I should be for 7pm


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Damn, bruised with halle berry slaps so far...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so 2ml is the right amount. I'm way higher than I should be for 7pm


How much did you do?

I just woke back up...and the first thing I did was a dab!! 

Cowboys are in OT!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How much did you do?
> 
> I just woke back up...and the first thing I did was a dab!!
> 
> Cowboys are in OT!


Crazy game. Turning point for both teams. 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> Thanksgiving at my house is canceled due to influenza A.
> No cooking or prep was accomplished.
> ...



So this day does remind me that I am thankful for my mom and sister.

She was thoughtful and kind enough to stop by after having Turkey dinner at moms and
drop off a care package from my mom. 

The turkey in my fridge was supposed to have been for dinner today.
Sis was able to get a fresh turkey breast and cook it this morning without having to worry about thawing.


Even if I did not get to see them we were thinking of each other.






Some families do weird stuff after dinner.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, bruised with halle berry slaps so far...


Really. REALLY slaps. This soundtrack....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Really. REALLY slaps. This soundtrack....


And I am bawling. Okay, solid stuff. Guys go watch bruised if you want to watch an emotional journey that is straddled by scenes of fit ladies mma fighting.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2021)

Well are back how can I be to full for coffee and the grandkids kicked my ass lol was a good day


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And I am bawling. Okay, solid stuff. Guys go watch bruised if you want to watch an emotional journey that is straddled by scenes of fit ladies mma fighting.


can i skip the journey part?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can i skip the journey part?


Of course, dear. This is the internet! And there are more than zero lady on lady sex scenes. Not that this shapes my opinion, of course.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well are back how can I be to full for coffee and the grandkids kicked my ass lol was a good day


I just made a ham slider on a potato roll with a sliver of pumpkin pie...Leftovers are the best part!

I am going to have to do a turkey soon though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Of course, dear. This is the internet! And there are more than zero lady on lady sex scenes. Not that this shapes my opinion, of course.


does mine


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And I am bawling. Okay, solid stuff. Guys go watch bruised if you want to watch an emotional journey that is straddled by scenes of fit ladies mma fighting.


Looks good. She produced and directed it, that's cool. She is SUCH a huge UFC fan, she is at every major card cheering her ass off. Amazing how fine she still is, she's one of my fav actresses. Ima check it out, fo sho.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks good. She produced and directed it, that's cool. She is SUCH a huge UFC fan, she is at every major card cheering her ass off. Amazing how fine she still is, she's one of my fav actresses. Ima check it out, fo sho.


Looks good.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks good. She produced and directed it, that's cool. She is SUCH a huge UFC fan, she is at every major card cheering her ass off. Amazing how fine she still is, she's one of my fav actresses. Ima check it out, fo sho.





manfredo said:


> Looks good.


do it


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2021)

How close by are your kids / grandkids? It's nice you and the wife were felling well enough to go. How's her knee?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2021)

I had a really nice, relaxing day. 3 great naps, amazing dinner with enough leftovers to last all weekend (bought 2 dinners), and lotsa good shows. My sexy married violinist gf texted me to say how much she loves and admires me, and how thankful she is for our friendship. That warmed my heart... and my penis a little bit. The only thing that got in the way today was having to take cuttings from moms and fill the cloner, and to water clones in cups and put 'em back under the light. That took about 3 hours. I hated doing it, but I am thankful to my girls for providing for me and my family all these years. I do love my little demanding bitches, more than I resent the effort to maintain them...


There was also real cranberry sauce, great pretzel bread, and beautiful bread pudding for dessert -



Filled cloner -



Completed veg shelf -


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2021)

Who's hungry, falls of them bone...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2021)

Sorry the ham doesn't look good, but it fell off the bone...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

Morning all, welcome to the Pie Apocalypse.
I think I dreamed about pie all night.
Jumped outta bed from my coma, cut 3 small flavors of pie, coffee with whipped cream.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 26, 2021)

Early morning coffee, a switch from my usual tea, thinking about going out to Lowe's. They have rigid plastic 27 gal storage containers for $11 but they have a shitload so I might wait til later. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi beautiful 

Lord have mercy it’s 49! Brrrr

My granddaughter got a new cat that apparently likes watching tv, especially Charlie Brown lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday 

Slept like a baby last night on that oil. Good stuff!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How much did you do?
> 
> I just woke back up...and the first thing I did was a dab!!
> 
> Cowboys are in OT!


Maybe a gram a day between two of us. More on the weekends. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5035406


Lol! you don't do edibles do you?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.


morning, hows your tryptophan hangover?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning, hows your tryptophan hangover?


I ate only ate 2 pieces, so I was spared the rod of Slap-2-sleep. Black friday sale time!
Good oil, huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I ate only ate 2 pieces, so I was spared the rod of Slap-2-sleep. Black friday sale time!
> Good oil, huh?


Only two? Hope you have a ton of leftovers. Hot turkey and stuffing sandwiches covered with gravy... yum!

Whatcha buying? I've got my finger hovering over a dab press. Savings aren't as big as I was hoping. 

Oil was fantastic! Tasted like crap tho


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> 
> Lord have mercy it’s 49! Brrrr
> 
> ...


It's 31 here right now with a hard freeze warning and my pool is on freeze control brrrrrr.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's 31 here right now with a hard freeze warning and my pool is on freeze control brrrrrr.


Wow! it's one degree colder than it is here.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only two? Hope you have a ton of leftovers. Hot turkey and stuffing sandwiches covered with gravy... yum!
> 
> Whatcha buying? * I've got my finger hovering over a dab press.* Savings aren't as big as I was hoping.
> 
> Oil was fantastic! Tasted like crap tho


Dooo it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

Morning






Raining. 36° I'm tired already lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! it's one degree colder than it is here.


The desert can be surprisingly cold and windy. Let's not forget windy. I'm afraid to look at how many leaves are in the pool!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning, riu peeps. So early again. Gotta drive to Indy to play Beatles tunes for that sweet girl's mom, gonna be about a 90 minute drive each way. Ugh. Took a shower at about 1am to avoid the early morning crunch, so much easier that way. But once I'm done, that's it for a week! A week of no real plant shit, no gigs, nada. Gotta get back to practicing, though. Had gigs pretty much everyday for the last 10 days or so, so practicing suffered. Looking forward to a week of my normal routine. Hope everyone's feeling good, Shop until you Drop...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Good morning, riu peeps. So early again. Gotta drive to Indy to play Beatles tunes for that sweet girl's mom, gonna be about a 90 minute drive each way. Ugh. Took a shower at about 1am to avoid the early morning crunch, so much easier that way. But once I'm done, that's it for a week! A week of no real plant shit, no gigs, nada. Gotta get back to practicing, though. Had gigs pretty much everyday for the last 10 days or so, so practicing suffered. Looking forward to a week of my normal routine. Hope everyone's feeling good, Shop until you Drop...


Have a safe trip.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Dooo it!


Is 6 ton enough? 






6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home


6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

And what micron bags do you guys use?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is 6 ton enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's just for you I would think so. I got a 12 because I wanted the 4x7 plates not 3x5.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And what micron bags do you guys use?


I use 90 and 120 for flower. But I bought some 37 (finer) for hash.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is 6 ton enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably on the edge. The second press I did the other day was close to maxing a 8 ton. Did you use the calculator I showed you? Remember the dimensions are your bags your pressing.....not the plate size.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only two? Hope you have a ton of leftovers. Hot turkey and stuffing sandwiches covered with gravy... yum!
> 
> Whatcha buying? I've got my finger hovering over a dab press. Savings aren't as big as I was hoping.
> 
> Oil was fantastic! Tasted like crap tho


I have a lil tummy, but I have leftovers for lunch at work! I only made one breast, so it should be the right amount of Turkey to sail me through the work week too!

I'm not shopping, I'm selling. It mayhem time. I'll wear steel toed boots and a caged helmet. I'll survive. Looking for a dog bed for my idiots though. I threw out their trash couch that wasn't fit for humans the other day...
Drop it onto a crouton next time. It soaks it up and tastes so much like garlic and herbs you probably won't notice a ml of oil on it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning all.
It's a balmy 50 up here in the hills.
With cinnamon rolls in the oven, it's still Thanksgiving!


Laughing Grass said:


> Is 6 ton enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


save some money.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/264366902365?chn=ps&_trkparms=ispr=1&amdata=enc:1xWU2Pl4hTU20YZbrNa4mwQ14&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=264366902365&targetid=1262407448340&device=c&mktype=&googleloc=9032452&poi=&campaignid=15275224983&mkgroupid=131097072938&rlsatarget=pla-1262407448340&abcId=9300697&merchantid=6296724&gclid=CjwKCAiAqIKNBhAIEiwAu_ZLDiwNKa2AZuFgfbKhRRZFNr9rPnGsHTJgJIfogTikTUr75vNg43v0ORoCItEQAvD_BwE


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use 90 and 120 for flower. But I bought some 37 (finer) for hash.


I ended up with 90 for flower and 25 for the bubble.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have a lil tummy, but I have leftovers for lunch at work! I only made one breast, so it should be the right amount of Turkey to sail me through the work week too!
> 
> I'm not shopping, I'm selling. It mayhem time. I'll wear steel toed boots and a caged helmet. I'll survive. Looking for a dog bed for my idiots though. I threw out their trash couch that wasn't fit for humans the other day...
> Drop it onto a crouton next time. It soaks it up and tastes so much like garlic and herbs you probably won't notice a ml of oil on it.


I got mine a Serta quilted one that they love (they ate the previous Serta).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use 90 and 120 for flower. But I bought some 37 (finer) for hash.


Perfect! I don't think I need the 37. I can get this all delivered by tomorrow. 



DarkWeb said:


> Probably on the edge. The second press I did the other day was close to maxing a 8 ton. Did you use the calculator I showed you? Remember the dimensions are your bags your pressing.....not the plate size.


You showed me a calculator? I must have been high lol. 

I don't know what you mean. So you buy bags smaller than your plates? 



Grandpapy said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a balmy 50 up here in the hills.
> With cinnamon rolls in the oven, it's still Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Good morning all.
> *It's a balmy 50 up here in the hills.*
> With cinnamon rolls in the oven, it's still Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


Well that's not good! We need you to be my temps with precipitation! We need snow pack, get on it!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Perfect! I don't think I need the 37. I can get this all delivered by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you're looking at the pressure exerted on the bag (PSI).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night it is cold


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night it is cold View attachment 5035656View attachment 5035651


That's cold Jeff! No wonder you like fire so much.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's cold Jeff! No wonder you like fire so much.


We can't all live in Cali... *sigh*


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Perfect! I don't think I need the 37. I can get this all delivered by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's only a 2"x4.5" bag and you need to fold the top to hold it in. So actual surface area where pressure is applied is smaller. Those are the numbers that you use. Not 3"X5"......that would be a totally full plate and I'm sure that's not ideal.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night it is cold View attachment 5035656View attachment 5035651


Good morning Jeff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5035665




You're gonna be happy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes you're looking at the pressure exerted on the bag (PSI).


awesome the bags the recommended in the frequently bought together were up to 20 ton. 



DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's only a 2"x4.5" bag and you need to fold the top to hold it in. So actual surface area where pressure is applied is smaller. Those are the numbers that you use. Not 3"X5"......that would be a totally full plate and I'm sure that's not ideal.


Thank you, I ordered 2x4.5"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning Jeff


Right back at you and a very good coffee to you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5035669
> 
> You're gonna be happy


I haven't coughed at all today, maybe I can try a little tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5035669
> 
> You're gonna be happy


Looks like a Worthers candy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5035673


I could go for some devilled eggs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could go for some devilled eggs.


I've been getting reminded how many I ate yesterday 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks like a Worthers candy


Looks cool......I almost took a hit but I need to wake up a little more


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> awesome the bags the recommended in the frequently bought together were up to 20 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I ordered 2x4.5"


A pre press is not required but does help keep thing a little more tidy.










2X4 Pre Press Mold ( Flower & Hash ) - Rosin Puck Maker


2X4 Pre Press Mold ( Flower & Hash ) - Rectangular Rosin Puck Maker - Best PrePress Mold to Impact Cannabis Flower into Puck for Improving Rosin Yield.




www.dabpress.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> awesome the bags the recommended in the frequently bought together were up to 20 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I ordered 2x4.5"


You can fill the rectangular bags as circular. Lots of videos show it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could go for some devilled eggs.


I have four left, you're welcome to them.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't coughed at all today, maybe I can try a little tomorrow.


I'm betting the stuff you just grew is going to make awesome, awesome, rosin!! When it's dry that is. And you can use your small scrappy buds, if there were any.

I use a 140 micron bag now for flower, or no bag at all sometimes if just pressing one big solid bud


curious2garden said:


> You can fill the rectangular bags as circular. Lots of videos show it.


That's how I do it now...I bought a pre=press but don;t use it.
.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm betting the stuff you just grew is going to make awesome, awesome, rosin!! When it's dry that is. And you can use your small scrappy buds, if there were any.
> 
> I use a 140 micron bag now for flower, or no bag at all sometimes if just pressing one big solid bud
> 
> ...


I got a rectangular (edited to fix) and circular pre-press LOL tried them and made a mess, ha ha!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

It's snowing here and the forecast sure sounds like winter, but there's a month of Fall left. I was hoping to cut my lawn one more time, and mulch the leaves. Not looking likely!!

I was doing a little on line shopping, but not seeing any real deals out there.

I need to deal with the Realtor today. I think we have her between a rock and a hard place, but I really do want to sell the place. My buddy living there is having 2nd thoughts I know...If he had only listened...I said, lets wait til spring. I've done enough winter moves to know they suck bigtime!

I might push him to sell IF the buyer has an actual loan commitment by Monday....which she should have had weeks ago. I know shit like this bothers me...I've been waking up with a knot in my stomach every morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's snowing here and the forecast sure sounds like winter, but there's a month of Fall left. I was hoping to cut my lawn one more time, and mulch the leaves. Not looking likely!!
> 
> I was doing a little on line shopping, but not seeing any real deals out there.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry but he doesn’t sound like much of a buddy.
Get rid of the stressors manfredo.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Alaskan Malamute Puppies Playing In Snow #shorts


Alaskan Malamute Puppies Playing In Snow #shortsTrain Your Dogs Brain To Be Smarter : https://bit.ly/BrainTraining4Puppy#AlaskanMalamute #Malamute #AlaskanMa...




youtube.com


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sorry but he doesn’t sound like much of a buddy.
> Get rid of the stressors manfredo.


Yeah he is definitely only thinking of himself.... The buyer and Realtor were super sloppy, but that is typical. He's now using it as an excuse to not have to move, and it's really not fair to the buyer, or me....I'm not even charging him a commission!! 

We'll see....You have to be a psychologist to sell real estate!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Alaskan Malamute Puppies Playing In Snow #shorts
> 
> 
> Alaskan Malamute Puppies Playing In Snow #shortsTrain Your Dogs Brain To Be Smarter : https://bit.ly/BrainTraining4Puppy#AlaskanMalamute #Malamute #AlaskanMa...
> ...


Hot dogs and baloney, stuck in my head.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2021)

Morning, why am i here at work....fuck i don't know....oh yeah i do...got customer coming in for stuff $$$$

woke up to a chilly 48F and a north wind....high today 71F and a north wind....

just made a fresh pot of coffee.....so if ya need a warm up...

now to figure friday out....ugh...damn moonshine


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

Already had a 2 hr nap and on round 2 of coffee 

Just tossed the dogs a piece of turkey, that just made them grumpy! They thought that whole bag was for them.
I'm going to hit the indica, beer and turkey, make it a short day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Already had a 2 hr nap and on round 2 of coffee
> 
> Just tossed the dogs a piece of turkey, that just made them grumpy! They thought that whole bag was for them.
> I'm going to hit the indica, beer and turkey, make it a short day.


always nice when u can do that.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Yocan USA is having a 25% off Black Friday sale with code: *BLACKFRIDAY25*









Official Yocan, Genuine Yocan, Yocan Dry Herb Pen, Ishred


YocanUSA.com is your official US Yocan and Nero product supplier. Yocan makes top quality wax pens and herbalizers. Yocan USA ships from our US warehouse for ultra fast delivery. We provide US service, support and warranty service. NOTE: USPS SHIPPING DELAYED IN SOME AREAS. CHECK WITH YOUR...




www.yocanusa.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

It’s a fucking mad house out there. The lines are so fucking long. I tried to return some product at Ulta but the line was so long and we are still in a fucking Pandemic and now this new variant. I did not go in. Need to get home and smoke some weed to calm down. Lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yocan USA is having a 25% off Black Friday sale with code: *BLACKFRIDAY25*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the mini dive was a good buy? I've got it in my cart. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

Daughter did OK with dinner, turkey was a little overdone, but it happens to all of us sometimes. Grandkids were watching football mostly until their uncle took them outside and tried to teach them how to throw a football. Her pies and crust were excellent. No deviled eggs so the car windows stayed mostly closed on the way home. No leftover turkey and "real" stuffing for sandwiches today unfortunately. Got a good nap in when we came home.
42 degrees right now, no frost last night.
I avoid shopping in the stores today like the plague, I'd go nascar on someone with the shopping cart.
Mornin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2021)

This morning I waked and baked with some bubble hash and it was a poor decision.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This morning I waked and baked with some bubble hash and it was a poor decision.


So what's the other choice or choices to correct said poor decision?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This morning I waked and baked with some bubble hash and it was a poor decision.


You forgot the slab of pie and coffee with whipped cream, it was like a good dream.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yocan USA is having a 25% off Black Friday sale with code: *BLACKFRIDAY25*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of Yocan in forever. I used to own tons of their stuff.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what's the other choice or choices to correct said poor decision?


Espresso to carry me through watering my plants and then probably a nap after a few more tokes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Espresso to carry me through watering my plants and then probably a nap after a few more tokes.


A stoner after my own heart lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Got a new piece of luggage today at Lowe’s. Totally stoked about it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a new piece of luggage today at Lowe’s. Totally stoked about it. View attachment 5035713


Even better than Samsonite lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey, who’s laughing? Lol
This piece of luggage meets all the needs of a modern women. Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Even better than Samsonite lol


There is even a jewelry compartment.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a new piece of luggage today at Lowe’s. Totally stoked about it. View attachment 5035713


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I haven't heard of Yocan in forever. I used to own tons of their stuff.


I just bought their Mini Dive Pen to use for my pressings and I also got a Nectar Collector for the same thing. The Yocan is almost as good.

@Tangerine_ I did just as my hubby suggested!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

My power has been shut off since Wednesday evening due to “red flag warnings” because of windy conditions 

ruined my thanksgiving

power still off, hoping it comes back later this evening maybe?

no phone or Internet at home, had to run an errand and that allowed me to make this post

Hope everyone is doing well! Much love


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just bought their Mini Dive Pen to use for my pressings and I also got a Nectar Collector for the same thing. The Yocan is almost as good.
> View attachment 5035715
> @Tangerine_ I did just as my hubby suggested!



Can't wait! My mini on the way! Lol. 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

It’s an upgrade from my other luggage which 
was too small. That one I got at staples. I like to think Outside of the Box. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My power has been shut off since Wednesday evening due to “red flag warnings” because of windy conditions
> 
> ruined my thanksgiving
> 
> ...


I wondered what that bullshit I got from them warning me about turning power off because 'fires', assholes, repair your equipment god knows we pay enough. Happy T'giving and stay safe


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s an upgrade from my other luggage which
> was too small. That one I got at staples. I like to think Outside of the Box. Lol
> View attachment 5035717


I use Züca for my luggage, love them.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use Züca for my luggage, love them.








Those are pretty neat, never saw them before.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Those are pretty neat, never saw them before.


Yeah you can replace the bag on the metal frame and sit on the frame. It's great. You can wrap your backpack around the handle that extends too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have four left, you're welcome to them.


I'm on my way! 



manfredo said:


> I'm betting the stuff you just grew is going to make awesome, awesome, rosin!! When it's dry that is. And you can use your small scrappy buds, if there were any.
> 
> I use a 140 micron bag now for flower, or no bag at all sometimes if just pressing one big solid bud
> 
> ...


The meltdown is sitting in a large yard waste bag now. about 65% RH. I should be able to jar and squish tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My power has been shut off since Wednesday evening due to “red flag warnings” because of windy conditions
> 
> ruined my thanksgiving
> 
> ...


That sucks, sorry @Metasynth


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah you can replace the bag on the metal frame and sit on the frame. It's great. You can wrap your backpack around the handle that extends too


Wow , that’s cool. Very stylish indeed.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My power has been shut off since Wednesday evening due to “red flag warnings” because of windy conditions
> 
> ruined my thanksgiving
> 
> ...


We had a typhoon show up on Thanksgiving on Guam, so I thought we could just cook the turkey early and put it in the shop fridge because they had backup power. The idiots on base decided we didn't warrant backup power anymore so when I went back in the shop the freezer had defrosted and filled the pan with our turkey in it with water. I took it out and trashed it. One of my test stands was never the same because of all the condensation from the AC being cut soaking all the electronics.
Santa Ana's suck bad.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

I think it is a French toast kind of morning.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

Gotta have wheels at the airport, never know where you will end up.
Every one of my wife's relatives who comes and visits swipes my fold-up carts for their flight home.



raratt said:


> We had a typhoon show up on Thanksgiving on Guam, so I thought we could just cook the turkey early and put it in the shop fridge because they had


What year was that? Someone I knew may have been on the base at the same time, early -mid 70's, he told me a thanksgiving disaster story like this...


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Gotta have wheels at the airport, never know where you will end up.
> Every one of my wife's relatives who comes and visits swipes my fold-up carts for their flight home.
> 
> 
> What year was that? Someone I knew may have been on the base at the same time, early -mid 70's, seems he told me a thanksgiving disaster story like this...


91 ish. We had 7 typhoons in the two years we were there, one a super typhoon about the time Homestead in Florida got blown off the map (typhoon Omar). We lived in concrete block houses with flat roofs and 1" thick plywood storm shutters. We had water get pushed through the keyhole of the back door and the knob on the inside looked like it was pissing on the floor so we put a pan under it. Spent 12 hours mopping water. Good times.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think it is a French toast kind of morning.


I made french toast last week, thought I grabbed the Nutmeg for the egg mixture, turns out it was Cumin.
Would not recommend.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Wizard of Oz time


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I made french toast last week, thought I grabbed the Nutmeg for the egg mixture, turns out it was Cumin.
> Would not recommend.


Did that to french toast a couple weeks ago with garlic, thought it was a dash of ginger


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

I had to hit the farm store this morning...It was busy but not bad, and no lines. I needed some potting soil and grabbed a case of suet cakes for the birds...or bears, whoever gets them first.

And now to transplant seedlings... I should be heading for trim jail...should!


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I made french toast last week, thought I grabbed the Nutmeg for the egg mixture, turns out it was Cumin.
> Would not recommend.





DCcan said:


> Did that to french toast a couple weeks ago with garlic, thought it was a dash of ginger


Just using cinnamon and vanilla, and reading the label first obviously to prevent any failures, that would be depressing. Almond extract might work though...?


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Got most of our christmas shopping done without leaving the house.  I love black friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> A pre press is not required but does help keep thing a little more tidy.
> View attachment 5035676
> 
> 
> ...


That was one of the recommended add ons for $50. I don't really understand what it does.


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was one of the recommended add ons for $50. I don't really understand what it does.


try and stuff 1/2 oz in your micron bag.

This is how it works


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

That was good, a nap seems in order now though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> try and stuff 1/2 oz in your micron bag.
> 
> This is how it works


That might be a good purchase. I'm gonna wait a bit, the credit card got a good workout today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> try and stuff 1/2 oz in your micron bag.
> 
> This is how it works


I bet I could design and 3d print something that would work the same. Just have to way overbuild it to handle the stresses.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2021)

Filled a roll with turkey, gravy with roasted red jalapeno. 
These rolls are like croissants on the outside, puffy clouds on the inside, no idea where my sister got them.

Then some hot cranberry nut bread topped with ginger ice cream, and more coffee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> try and stuff 1/2 oz in your micron bag.
> 
> This is how it works





Laughing Grass said:


> That might be a good purchase. I'm gonna wait a bit, the credit card got a good workout today.



Bubble bags.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> 91 ish. We had 7 typhoons in the two years we were there, one a super typhoon about the time Homestead in Florida got blown off the map (typhoon Omar). We lived in concrete block houses with flat roofs and 1" thick plywood storm shutters. We had water get pushed through the keyhole of the back door and the knob on the inside looked like it was pissing on the floor so we put a pan under it. Spent 12 hours mopping water. Good times.


It was 92 Andrew and he is the reason that I live in Illinois


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

I would say hi but right now there peanut butter in this bone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Okay where do these names come from


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry guys I'm high and this shit is fun as hell right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay where do these names come from View attachment 5035899View attachment 5035900


I’ve got skunk ape right now and I’m scared to death of a skunk ape around here!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Is it Friday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

@raratt gonna go laugh at me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Friday?


Until midnight.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

omfg


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5035946he he he


Yummm. I just had the last slice of pumpkin but cheesecake sounds great.

What, no coffee with it?  I know better!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

I need another cup after eating brb is that right lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

I think I need a cup myself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yummm. I just had the last slice of pumpkin but cheesecake sounds great.
> 
> What, no coffee with it?  I know better!!


Are you ready?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

coffee, check

dab, check

Current temp, 17f with the wind chill, actual temp, 28f with snow. Coffee hits the spot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> coffee, check
> 
> dab, check
> 
> Current temp, 17f with the wind chill, actual temp, 28f with snow. Coffee hits the spot!


Oh it's snowing good here.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

56 and enough clouds around for a nice sunset.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

I need some new quartz bangers....I see them as cheap as $5 on Amazon, from China no doubt



https://www.amazon.com/2PCS-Quartz-Collector-Degree-Thick/dp/B09G9KD2YR/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=quartz+banger+14mm+male&qid=1637973827&s=home-garden&sr=1-7#customerReviews


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

I treated myself to 9 different kinds of concentrates today. Going to Reno/Tahoe Sunday.

Fuck you, SoCal Edison. Fuck you.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need some new quartz bangers....I see them as cheap as $5 on Amazon, from China no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/2PCS-Quartz-Collector-Degree-Thick/dp/B09G9KD2YR/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=quartz+banger+14mm+male&qid=1637973827&s=home-garden&sr=1-7#customerReviews


Honestly, they shouldn’t ever be more than 5-10 dollars, Chinese or not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I need some new quartz bangers....I see them as cheap as $5 on Amazon, from China no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/2PCS-Quartz-Collector-Degree-Thick/dp/B09G9KD2YR/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=quartz+banger+14mm+male&qid=1637973827&s=home-garden&sr=1-7#customerReviews


They’re not rough where they meet the bong


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re not rough where they meet the bong


They don’t need to be, the joint just needs to fit properly. In fact, the smooth male joints work better for concentrates, in my opinion. They help prevent the banger from getting stuck in the rig


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh yeah, my power just came back on.

after 44 hours of being shut off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

@BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!



I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh yeah, my power just came back on.
> 
> after 44 hours of being shut off.


That must've SUCKED. I can't imagine going that long without power.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh yeah, my power just came back on.
> 
> after 44 hours of being shut off.


could you do a belated thanksgiving?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


Wait for it... About a Pound.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


About a pound lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


At roughly 65% 12 oz? Beautiful job and great harvest. I can't WAIT to see the pressings.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wait for it... About a Pound.


You beat me damit


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


21oz


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> At roughly 65% 12 oz? Beautiful job and great harvest. I can't WAIT to see the pressings.


Thank you! Press is out for delivery and the bags will be here tomorrow. Can’t wait!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> At roughly 65% 12 oz? Beautiful job and great harvest. I can't WAIT to see the pressings.


Think she can mail us some samples by xmas?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

14.24 oz


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I treated myself to 9 different kinds of concentrates today. Going to Reno/Tahoe Sunday.
> 
> Fuck you, SoCal Edison. Fuck you.


I have never tried concentrates from a store, and I can't wait. I might spend my life savings in there....haha, probably only if they have opium in the back!

Yeah I read about your lack of electric on Thanksgiving....That is re-dick-you-lows....Sounds like NYSEG! I now have a generator just in case.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That must've SUCKED. I can't imagine going that long without power.


Yeah, I went to yell at the power company, but they appeased me with gift cards for Safeway. They gave me two for $25 each, I just held out my hand and said “keep em coming”


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Think she can mail us some samples by xmas?


... Tidings of comfort and DeJoy...
I doubt it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


Not to be rude but I just got a little bit of wood I've got some seeds to that is awesome and congrats nicely trimmed also do you do it by hand or machine?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


474 grams


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 474 grams


GRAMS!!! You went there! OMG


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @BobBitchen Done. That’s three little plants lol. Mind blown!
> 
> View attachment 5035966View attachment 5035965
> 
> I haven’t weighed it yet. Anyone wanna guess? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest.


Awesome job.

13.7 ounces =
388.388 grams


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> could you do a belated thanksgiving?


I cut my turkey up and grilled the breasts, braised the legs and thighs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to be rude but I just got a little bit of wood I've got some seeds to that is awesome and congrats nicely trimmed also do you do it by hand or machine?


By hand. I wet trimmed because I needed to get my seedlings moved over. Next time I’ll plan better. There was very little leaf, mostly bud. I only ended up with 1.5 oz of usable trim.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I cut my turkey up and grilled the breasts, braised the legs and thighs


so at least you had some turkey. Still blows losing your holiday like that.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you! Press is out for delivery and the bags will be here tomorrow. Can’t wait!


You are going to be sooooo stoned! Yeah I can't wait to see some of this pressed too...It will smell great coming off gthe press. 

Did you remember


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You are going to be sooooo stoned! Yeah I can't wait to see some of this pressed too...It will smell great coming off gthe press.
> 
> Did you remember
> View attachment 5035982


I use that with my cookies. Got a bunch 

I’ll report the weight in the morning. Gotta water the plants. I’m putting the carrots in tomorrow


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> By hand. I wet trimmed because I needed to get my seedlings moved over. Next time I’ll plan better. There was very little leaf, mostly bud. I only ended up with 1.5 oz of usable trim.
> View attachment 5035977


I only wet trim. It is SO much easier and faster than dry trimming. Once you go wet, you'll never go back. Wait...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I only wet trim. It is SO much easier and faster than dry trimming. Once you go wet, you'll never go back. Wait...


I always wet trim. I seem to get a much better final product.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> By hand. I wet trimmed because I needed to get my seedlings moved over. Next time I’ll plan better. There was very little leaf, mostly bud. I only ended up with 1.5 oz of usable trim.
> View attachment 5035977



Beautiful!! You did an awesome job!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2021)

Gig went great, perfect timing with the mom walking in the door to Maybe I'm Amazed. She was so surprised and happy! Her daughter didn't think she'd make it the entire hour as she tires easily these days, but the music seemed to energize her. We easily went the whole hour. The mother reminded me of my own, who passed back in 2017 from Alzheimer's. This lady is getting chemo and has about 6 months to go. Got a $100 tip, and traffic was light, so a nice gig for $600. Got home, heated up some left overs, and promptly fell asleep. Let the week of debauchery and atrophy begin!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have never tried concentrates from a store, and I can't wait. I might spend my life savings in there....haha, probably only if they have opium in the back!
> 
> Yeah I read about your lack of electric on Thanksgiving....That is re-dick-you-lows....Sounds like NYSEG! I now have a generator just in case.


Don't Go Chasing Rainbows I don't go chasing dragons lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

1.5#s


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 26, 2021)

Wonderful job friend!

Perry’s on and I’m highly medicated. Know what that means. Making like a shepherd. Getting the flock out of here. A demain


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2021)

@Rsawr , just finished Bruised. It was pretty good, a real tear jerker. You said there wasn't any girl-on-girl stuff, so glad you lied  Lady Killer is one of the top two women fighters in history, Valentina Shevchenko. She is amazing, my personal fav. Fast paced direction, pretty good writing, and of course, Berry was fantastic. Thanks for the reco...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

I bought a heated vest on Amazon. @Laughing Grass i found one for $30, lol. Let’s hope it doesn’t set me on fire!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I bought a heated vest on Amazon. @Laughing Grass i found one for $30, lol. Let’s hope it doesn’t set me on fire!!


Warm until the day you die...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Warm until the day you die...


And apparently after I die too, if I forget to turn it off


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2021)

Sooo…I miss anything cool the past couple days?


What, you guys don’t seriously expect me to go back and read through like 20 pages, do ya?!?


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo…I miss anything cool the past couple days?
> 
> 
> What, you guys don’t seriously expect me to go back and read through like 20 pages, do ya?!?


Not much really.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo…I miss anything cool the past couple days?
> 
> 
> What, you guys don’t seriously expect me to go back and read through like 20 pages, do ya?!?


Yeah, Tyler scored big with the ladies at his Beatles gig


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I bought a heated vest on Amazon. @Laughing Grass i found one for $30, lol. Let’s hope it doesn’t set me on fire!!


Damn. you made me go look...I already had 4 quartz bangers in my cart, so I went for a vest too. I didn't see the $30 deal, but found one for $50 with a battery. It gets cold plowing snow on an ATV!


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Hi beautiful 
How are you doing?
42 here
Florida vs Florida State today at noon. Can’t wait.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful
> How are you doing?
> 42 here
> Florida vs Florida State today at noon. Can’t wait.


I'm good thanks! It's 35 outside, brrr. I need to change the heater filter today! Enjoy the game.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks! It's 35 outside, brrr. I need to change the heater filter today! Enjoy the game.


A house divided. Barbie is a stinking Gator.
Even after they pay me I’ll always be a Gator hater.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

594.5 grams 20.9 ounces. 

@Rsawr guessed 21 ounces. I’ll dm you a code


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 594.5 grams 20.9 ounces.
> 
> @Rsawr guessed 21 ounces. I’ll dm you a code
> 
> ...


Wow very nice LG


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

No dreams of pie all night, that was disappointing. 
Just dropped like a rock, snored like a log.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice haul, that is a beautiful job trimming.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wow very nice LG





DCcan said:


> Nice haul, that is a beautiful job trimming.


thanks! Press hasn’t arrived yet. I wanna squish some of this!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2021)

Smells great!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

morning dabs


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Morning from the high desert!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> thanks! Press hasn’t arrived yet. I wanna squish some of this!


Have you smoked any?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you smoked any?


Not yet, she smoked some last night and said it was the strongest we’ve grown so far.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Heheheee


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet, she smoked some last night and said it was the strongest we’ve grown so far.


ooooooo her tolerance is higher than yours too.


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn. you made me go look...I already had 4 quartz bangers in my cart, so I went for a vest too. I didn't see the $30 deal, but found one for $50 with a battery. It gets cold plowing snow on an ATV!


I spend a lot of early morning hours outside. Often 20 is a starting point, occasionally colder, and some days won't get above 30 all day.

This is my Christmas this year.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 594.5 grams 20.9 ounces.
> 
> @Rsawr guessed 21 ounces. I’ll dm you a code
> 
> ...


Now. If you can smoke all of that in one month I will give you a 200 dollar gift card. Challenge time. Your partner only gets to help with one plant. 

Holy congrats lady.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

Morning






Definitely have a few inches out there 

I need to get some wood too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 

Looks great!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> morning dabs
> View attachment 5036155


I think I might like it but that is a lot of glass for one such as me lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now. If you can smoke all of that in one month I will give you a 200 dollar gift card. Challenge time. Your partner only gets to help with one plant.
> 
> Holy congrats lady.


$200 won’t cover a lung transplant.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $200 won’t cover a lung transplant.


You don’t need two of them


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now. If you can smoke all of that in one month I will give you a 200 dollar gift card. Challenge time. Your partner only gets to help with one plant.
> 
> Holy congrats lady.


Press it and I’ll smoke it in a week!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Argh! Came to work some overtime and no network access. I’m going home!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I spend a lot of early morning hours outside. Often 20 is a starting point, occasionally colder, and some days won't get above 30 all day.
> 
> This is my Christmas this year.


I'll take one to please or pretty please


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5036166I'll take one to please or pretty please


Hide under odin. He generates warmth, right? Just bring a gas mask


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5036166I'll take one to please or pretty please


You need to move to some place warmer like Anchorage!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Meep Meep is on @cannabineer


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Wtf is going on here?





Các liên kết máy tính có sao không? quyền lợi và tác hại của công việc bật máy tính liên hệ


Các liên kết máy tính có sao không? quyền lợi và tác hại của công việc bật máy tính liên hệ may tinh daklak Máy tính là sự ràng buộc của thiết bị trang By that all people are normal trải nghiệm đặc tính máy tính và đôi lúc là không khi nào dập máy ở một vài tuần nhiều tháng được sử dụng. Vì...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtf is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably someone asking a question In their native language, hoping to catch someone else that speaks it too?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Press it and I’ll smoke it in a week!


Well I’ll bet I could in 5 days…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Probably someone asking a question In their native language, hoping to catch someone else that speaks it too?


Noooo?!
I thought you read hecgak?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Noooo?!
> I thought you read hecgak?


I mean if you wanna know you can just paste it into google!

I thought maybe you were concerned about your alphabet being switched on you. Not that I have ever done that to anyones phone. Especially not my uncle who is bad at phones...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Noooo?!
> I thought you read hecgak?


There’s links in there which I will avoid like a russian puppet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtf is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I was going to ask if that was code for something meep meepthought that you were talking road runner but now I'm so confused


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> There’s links in there which I will avoid like a russian puppet


Oh, yeah, I didn't go in and see the links. Sounds like sketchers town


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Morning from the high desert!


Me too. What part?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean if you wanna know you can just paste it into google!
> 
> I thought maybe you were concerned about your alphabet being switched on you. Not that I have ever done that to anyones phone. Especially not my uncle who is bad at phones...


I see how you are reminder set check phone at the door lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtf is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vietnamese


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Me too. What part?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Vietnamese


Vietnamese love poem?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> There’s links in there which I will avoid like a russian puppet


They actually put a helpful picture that goes with the link....


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtf is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Vietnamese


What does it say?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Vietnamese love poem?


Dunno, I can't read it anymore; but I doubt it. Computer innards aren't that romantic


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

I gotta get on top of this gift exchange. Should I just create a new thread for it? Open to suggestions


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Double espresso. Oops. Buzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I gotta get on top of this gift exchange. Should I just create a new thread for it? Open to suggestions


No


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I gotta get on top of this gift exchange. Should I just create a new thread for it? Open to suggestions


Duck Duck Goose?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I gotta get on top of this gift exchange. Should I just create a new thread for it? Open to suggestions


Always weed!


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Probably someone asking a question In their native language, hoping to catch someone else that speaks it too?


It’s Vietnamese.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Duck Duck Goose?


No I really wanna get this going before it gets too late. I gotta get all the participants together and start matching people for the secret Santa or whatever we end up doing


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No


Anyone who wants to play shout out the code of xmas xchange? Give them a number then you pick 2 numbers out of a hat and they are exchangers?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Told boss I was going home cuz no network. He says maybe it’s your Ethernet cable. I told him I already swapped that out. He said, “hmmm.”


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What does it say?


*Các liên kết máy tính có sao không? quyền lợi và tác hại của công việc bật máy tính liên hệ*

translated to english.

Are the computer links okay? benefits and harms of contact computer work


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone who wants to play shout out the code of xmas xchange? Give them a number then you pick 2 numbers out of a hat and they are exchangers?


Yeah I got that down, I just need to know who all is interested and then figure out how to do the addresses


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I got that down, I just need to know who all is interested and then figure out how to do the addresses


Email, not PM


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Email, not PM


Lol yeah I got that too. I really just need to know who all is participating. Then contact them with my email and have them send me their address so I can match it with their respective gift recipient


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> They actually put a helpful picture that goes with the link....


Do you think that’s him?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you think that’s him?


No, thats supposed to be us, downloading this software.


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you think that’s him?


Something more flamboyant comes to mind.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol yeah I got that too. I really just need to know who all is participating. Then contact them with my email and have them send me their address so I can match it with their respective gift recipient


List who has and who has not “registered” from those who want to play.*In boldass print*


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Something more flamboyant comes to mind.
> View attachment 5036180


Isn’t that Q?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

*current Gift exchange participants*

@Paul Drake @Laughing Grass @Rsawr @DarkWeb @BudmanTX @cannabineer @raratt @BobBitchen @curious2garden @manfredo 


Everyone else, Contact me via PM to let me know if you’re interested in participating!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


>


Lancaster, here.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife you interested in participating?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> *current Gift exchange participants*
> 
> @Paul Drake @Laughing Grass @Rsawr @DarkWeb @BudmanTX @cannabineer @raratt @BobBitchen @curious2garden @manfredo
> 
> ...


And remember, I don’t care if my package smells like weed. Just saying.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Jeffislovinlife you interested in participating?


If not you get something from all of us!!!!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

What if you were put on earth to be a bus driver that saves a child’s life.
https://www.deseret.com/utah/2021/11/26/22801016/nebo-school-district-bus-driver-credited-with-saving-girls-life-close-call-car


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Jeffislovinlife you interested in participating?


I would love to but I'm poor and my memory is shot I would forget and feel like shit but thanks for asking


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would love to but I'm poor and my memory is shot I would forget and feel like shit but thanks for asking


I’m poor too. I’m sending sand.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If not you get something from all of us!!!!


Now don't you dare!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now don't you dare!!!!


You don’t want sand?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Well, if anyone is interested in a gift exchange, I wanna get it finalized by the first week of December, so feel free to PM me or just @Metasynth me


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lancaster, here.


So you know mojave desert too!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You don’t want sand?


Doesn't he know you can build a castle with sand?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> So you know mojave desert too!


As do others here.

Edited to add: I figured you were by the Zzyx road exit off the 15.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, if anyone is interested in a gift exchange, I wanna get it finalized by the first week of December, so feel free to PM me or just @Metasynth me


I love you


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> What if you were put on earth to be a bus driver that saves a child’s life.
> https://www.deseret.com/utah/2021/11/26/22801016/nebo-school-district-bus-driver-credited-with-saving-girls-life-close-call-car


Your input and participation are welcome.

Links of this caliber are most welcome in the following link.




__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them. I'll get things kicking. I'm sitting on my toilet making a thread as I take a shit and rub my finger in between my head and my forskin and smelling it every once in awhile. It...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> What if you were put on earth to be a bus driver that saves a child’s life.
> https://www.deseret.com/utah/2021/11/26/22801016/nebo-school-district-bus-driver-credited-with-saving-girls-life-close-call-car


Is that you?


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m poor too. I’m sending sand.


A nice DIY bong kit.

That's genius.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $200 won’t cover a lung transplant.


Think edibles...You could probably sleep til spring!!  

Damn, a chatty bunch this am


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Think edibles...You could probably sleep til spring!!
> 
> Damn, a chatty bunch this am


"I'm not stoned, I am hibernating. Leave the snacks at the door and don't TALK to me"


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Also, happy to report that as long as this $30 heated vest lasts at least a month, it was totally worth it. Wow!

It didn’t come with a battery, but I have like 5 power banks that work with it, so…yeah. Awesome stuff. Makes it tolerable to sit outside in shorts and a t shirt in 45 degree weather. And remember, I’m from SoCal…I don’t tolerate anything below 58 degrees very well


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Think edibles...You could probably sleep til spring!!
> 
> Damn, a chatty bunch this am
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Black Friday sale:


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Bleach Friday sale:
> View attachment 5036206


“hello? Mars hydro? Yes, I need to change my delivery address for my order…oh, my order number? It’s……”


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

It’s the holidays!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> “hello? Mars hydro? Yes, I need to change my delivery address for my order…oh, my order number? It’s……”


Good catch. Didn’t think about that. Thank you!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

Probably ought to edit your visible order, is what he's trying to say
{nevermind}


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Probably ought to edit your visible order, is what he's trying to say


Yeah, I got that. Good a friendly pointed it out!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2021)

First world problems, those insidious Canadians








Canada releases 50 million pounds from maple syrup reserve amid global shortage


The Quebec Maple Syrup Producers announced this week that it’s pulling some 50 million pounds of syrup from its strategic reserve.




nypost.com


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

When they gonna release the weed reserves?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> First world problems, those insidious Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good move, keeps supply prices constant. Otherwise wholesale buyers might find alternate food products to produce.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> A nice DIY bong kit.
> 
> That's genius.


I was gonna use my imagination lol


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


> When they gonna release the weed reserves?


The maple syrup cartel is 11,000 Quebec producers.
The weed cartel is one








Quebec authorities questioning cannabis producer Hexo


The probes are related to a media report published last week that links Hexo to an Ontario entrepreneur who can be seen on Instagram posing with a man in Hells Angels garb




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The maple syrup cartel is 11,000 Quebec producers.
> The weed cartel is one
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t stand maple syrup. I know, don’t bash me. I like aunt mrs buttersworth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Good move, keeps supply prices constant. Otherwise wholesale buyers might find alternate food products to produce.


Is there an acceptable and desired alternate to maple syrup?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there an acceptable and desired alternate to maple syrup?


Powdered sugar on waffles and pancakes is what we always had.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t stand maple syrup. I know, don’t bash me. I like aunt mrs buttersworth.


My partner has never even tried real maple syrup


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there an acceptable and desired alternate to maple syrup?


No


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Powdered sugar on waffles and pancakes is what we always had.


I used to do this. Melted butter then powdered sugar. It was like frosting on a pancake! Lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

I hate deserts, but if you go to the correct one you can see interesting things like a camel in the back of a Toyota Hi Lux pickup.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

A little maple syrup in some bourbon........definitely having some of that later


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2021)

As a kid we always had the imitation maple flavored syrup which was fine. In college was first time I ever tasted authentic real maple syrup, night and day. I've been accumulating real maple to get enough to ferment/distill it just to see


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

Maple syrup in peanut butter, it's like having honey with it but better. You can thank me later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> As a kid we always had the imitation maple flavored syrup which was fine. In college was first time I ever tasted authentic real maple syrup, night and day. I've been accumulating real maple to get enough to ferment/distill it just to see


You can get it by the gallon


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Maple syrup in peanut butter, it's like having honey with it but better. You can thank me later.


Been doing that since I was a kid!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there an acceptable and desired alternate to maple syrup?


It's like any condiment, half the world hates it.

If you are a manufacturer, you could drop maple products all together, substitute artificial flavoring, or cut the amount of syrup for flavoring because of crazy commodity spikes, like chocolate manufacturers have done. 
Agave syrup and fruit syrups have made inroads on the table sales.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've been accumulating real maple to get enough to ferment/distill it just to see











What happens when you distill maple syrup? Acérum, a new liquor, is born


Not to be confused with maple liqueur, or maple syrup-sweetened rum or whisky, acérum is actual maple syrup distillate




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My partner has never even tried real maple syrup


I like it warm too, the grocery store stuff.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like it warm too, the grocery store stuff.


She likes it warm too


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> She likes it warm too


And your daughter?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I bought a heated vest on Amazon. @Laughing Grass i found one for $30, lol. Let’s hope it doesn’t set me on fire!!


What type of batteries does it take?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And your daughter?


Real maple syrup. The other stuff is too sweet for her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t stand maple syrup. I know, don’t bash me. I like aunt mrs buttersworth.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What type of batteries does it take?


A usb power bank that has a USB port that charges at 5v/2amp

Most new ones do.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hate deserts, but if you go to the correct one you can see interesting things like a camel in the back of a Toyota Hi Lux pickup.
> Mornin.


I have a rock lamp courtesy of a desert visit.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, happy to report that as long as this $30 heated vest lasts at least a month, it was totally worth it. Wow!
> 
> It didn’t come with a battery, but I have like 5 power banks that work with it, so…yeah. Awesome stuff. Makes it tolerable to sit outside in shorts and a t shirt in 45 degree weather. And remember, I’m from SoCal…I don’t tolerate anything below 58 degrees very well


Thats what I thought...plus it's Prime so I'll send it back if junk. And I don't spend long periods outdoors in the winter anymore. 

I also have a pair of these heated boot inserts, my uncle bought for me last fall. I just charged them up and they still work. Not real comfy to walk in but great for plowing snow on the ATV


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a rock lamp courtesy of a desert visit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5036242


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> A usb power bank that has a USB port that charges at 5v/2amp
> 
> Most new ones do.
> 
> View attachment 5036243


That’s better I was thinking 9v


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

A LOT heavier than I was expecting


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Let’s go all you dabbers. @shrxhky420 my brother and friend. Look at this monster chat thread we got going.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Looks a lot more like this 

Not my image


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A LOT heavier than I was expecting
> View attachment 5036253


Looking forward to your first press!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A LOT heavier than I was expecting
> View attachment 5036253


lol what’s all that shit lying about smh your furniture IS like one of my tablecloths. Do you want it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looking forward to your first press!


I’m so nervous like a mother at kindergarten


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looking forward to your first press!


gonna try in a few minutes, just reading the manual. What temp do you press at?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5036252
> 
> Let’s go all you dabbers. @shrxhky420 my brother and friend. Look at this monster chat thread we got going.


I feel like Fred looks haha


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna try in a few minutes, just reading the manual. What temp do you press at?


165 oh wait Idk for sure guessing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol what’s all that shit lying about smh your furniture IS like one of my tablecloths. Do you want it?


lol what shit? I like my chairs.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

@420God


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Look what the cat dragged in ^^^


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna try in a few minutes, just reading the manual. What temp do you press at?


I did my first at 175.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol what shit? I like my chairs.
> 
> View attachment 5036271


Dude remember you said my tablecloth looked like your chairs! Stoner


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> *current Gift exchange participants*
> 
> @Paul Drake @Laughing Grass @Rsawr @DarkWeb @BudmanTX @cannabineer @raratt @BobBitchen @curious2garden @manfredo
> 
> ...


@shrxhky420 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

Good morning! We had a dispensary open recently near me that sells "legal" weed. Just picked some up yesterday and I'm not so sure about it yet, it's listed as thc 8 and 10.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Why are you not videoing @Laughing Grass


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

*current Gift exchange participants*

@Paul Drake @Laughing Grass @Rsawr @DarkWeb @BudmanTX @cannabineer @raratt @BobBitchen  @manfredo
@shrxhky420
@Metasynth

Everyone else, Contact me via PM to let me know if you’re interested in participating!

*Deadline to enter is going to be December 1st people. So PM me*


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks a lot more like this
> View attachment 5036261
> Not my image


We have a Himalayan Salt Lamp courtesy of someone else.



Can not vouch for any of the claims they make.

One would have to unbox it to verify.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Damnit. I’ll be back during the game.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Good morning! We had a dispensary open recently near me that sells "legal" weed. Just picked some up yesterday and I'm not so sure about it yet, it's listed as thc 8 and 10. View attachment 5036276


It's CBD. 

Try here. @minnesmoker showed me this jus yesterday 









Buy CBD Flower | Delta 8 Flower | Delta 10 THC | THC-O Flower


Looking to purchase organic CBD hemp flower, Delta 8 flower, Delta 10 THC or THC-O flower products? Shop CBD Hemp Direct today or visit our website to learn more about our lab-tested products.




cbdhemp.direct





Cheaper in bulk

Good to see you around 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did my first at 175.


I press at 195 to 200.

What is the best temperature to press rosin?


*Time and Temperature Ranges for Pressing Rosin*

Flower: Stay within a temperature range of 180-220 degrees for a period of 60-180 seconds.
Higher Quality Sift: Stay within a temperature range of 150-190 degrees. ...
Lower Quality Sift: Raise your temperature range to within 180-220 degrees.


https://www.myrosinpress.com/time-temperature-recommendations-for-pressing-rosin/


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's CBD.
> 
> Try here. @minnesmoker showed me this jus yesterday
> 
> ...


It doesn't quite do the trick but it's what I have available right now. I can get regular stuff but it's still low quality and high price.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a bunch of hemp seed for CBD if anyone wants some. Had to buy 50 of them at a time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> It doesn't quite do the trick but it's what I have available right now. I can get regular stuff but it's still low quality and high price.


Exactly what minne said. Not all the way, but helps. He's been making distillate... or was going too. 
maybe mix with the good? Stretch it out?

How's things? Kicking fires ass?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> It doesn't quite do the trick but it's what I have available right now. I can get regular stuff but it's still low quality and high price.


Good to see you Bro. How many hotties are in line for you now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Not very dark


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> I press at 195 to 200.
> 
> What is the best temperature to press rosin?
> 
> ...


Funny, I did another press at 190 and got less back (new bag same weight and same flower), took the same amount of time too, interesting. But I'm right around 20% +/- and it works so I'm fine with that.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not very dark


Your rosin? The lighter in color the better in my opinion


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Exactly what minne said. Not all the way, but helps. He's been making distillate... or was going too.
> maybe mix with the good? Stretch it out?
> 
> How's things? Kicking fires ass?
> ...


Things are going great. Haven't had too many fire calls but that's a good thing. This last spring was pretty bad with wild fires which kept us busy so I'm glad it's been quite.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Your rosin? The lighter in color the better in my opinion


Agreed 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Your rosin? The lighter in color the better in my opinion


I think darkness is a function of age. I know I'm looking forward to having a freshly harvested and dried bud to press.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Things are going great. Haven't had too many fire calls but that's a good thing. This last spring was pretty bad with wild fires which kept us busy so I'm glad it's been quite.


That's awesome. Glad all is well.

You guys ever get calls to help California?

SH420


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good to see you Bro. How many hotties are in line for you now?


I've actually been seeing the same girl for some time now and really happy with her. She's 14 years younger, no kids and no plans to get married. Really couldn't ask for more.


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's awesome. Glad all is well.
> 
> You guys ever get calls to help California?
> 
> SH420


Not this far over. If I were closer I'd definitely be helping out as I do have wildfire training.


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think darkness is a function of age. I know I'm looking forward to having a freshly harvested and dried bud to press.


I experience a difference based on fleshy dried, cured and seasoned buds.

This seasons pressings will not be as dark as a press from last seasons harvest.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Not this far over. If I were closer I'd definitely be helping out as I do have wildfire training.


Good shit! Stay safe brother. Don't be such a stranger 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Not this far over. If I were closer I'd definitely be helping out as I do have wildfire training.


A lot of times they will make that determination by the type of equipment a strike force can bring. A regular engine is not as capable of fighting wildland fires as a smaller all wheel drive vehicle. Those logging roads are tough to get through, been down many of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why are you not videoing @Laughing Grass


I forgot about that lol. I blame the weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2021)

It was defaulted to 190 so I ran that.

just had a hit, tastes fantastic. I need some silicone tools. I got rosin all over the place.

I’m gonna try some older flower at a bit higher temp.


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> A lot of times they will make that determination by the type of equipment a strike force can bring. A regular engine is not as capable of fighting wildland fires as a smaller all wheel drive vehicle. Those logging roads are tough to get through, been down many of them.


We have wild land equipment that gets about anywhere. Not real big but gets the job done.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Good morning! We had a dispensary open recently near me that sells "legal" weed. Just picked some up yesterday and I'm not so sure about it yet, it's listed as thc 8 and 10. View attachment 5036276


It's Hemp


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's Hemp


Tastes like it. Shitty thing about living in a non legal state.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> We have wild land equipment that gets about anywhere. Not real big but gets the job done.
> View attachment 5036293


CDF uses these.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Tastes like it. Shitty thing about living in a non legal state.


Same thing here...I'm in NY, where weed was just legalized but can't be sold yet....A shop just opened and same thing, selling Delta 8 products. My buddy went in and bought some. Looks pretty but wasn't getting him high. We researched it and found out why. They were deceiving as hell too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not very dark
> 
> View attachment 5036278


You did it!


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Same thing here...I'm in NY, where weed was just legalized but can't be sold yet....A shop just opened and same thing, selling Delta 8 products. My buddy went in and bought some. Looks pretty but wasn't getting him high. We researched it and found out why. They were deceiving as hell too.


Yeah they were lol. I noticed a red flag as soon as they said it was sprayed with something. I didn't get much because I just wanted to try it and I definitely won't be back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not very dark
> 
> View attachment 5036278


Have you tried it


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

@Laughing Grass can we see some pics of your first rosin pressings ever??


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Look what the cat dragged in ^^^


He's been missed


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

@Laughing Grass

Get that bud packed in the bag tight. Then slowly compress.....give it a few seconds between slow strokes of the arm 

Looks like your bag has a lot of rosin left in it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

*current Gift exchange participants*

@Paul Drake @Laughing Grass @Rsawr @DarkWeb @BudmanTX @cannabineer @raratt @BobBitchen  @manfredo
@shrxhky420
@Metasynth
@BarnBuster 

Everyone else, Contact me via PM to let me know if you’re interested in participating!

*Deadline to enter is going to be December 1st people. So PM me*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You don’t want sand?


I have one somewhere from Panama Beach last time I was there and it still stinks and in return three jars of River mud and a small SUGGESTION DO NOT OPEN!!!!!! And that would be three different Rivers the Hennepin canal the Rock River the Mississippi all impressed with mud in themselves he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

afternoon delight


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Guess I shouldn’t have the heat pad on my dab chair.


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As do others here.
> 
> Edited to add: I figured you were by the Zzyx road exit off the 15.




Exit 239

Interstate 15 *Exit 239* in the Mojave Desert of northern San Bernardino County, California accesses the well known oddity of Zzyzx Road. Zzyzx Road connects 4.5 miles from Interstate 15 to a small community of the same name which is located on the shore of the dry Soda Lake.Apr 1, 2021


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

I've been out to Goldstone NW of Ft urine, I mean Ft Irwin north of Barstow when I was doing flight test for the F-22. Interesting stuff out there.
Saw some M-1 Abrams hauling ass across the desert on Irwin, that was cool.




__





Goldstone Deep Space Communications Complex






www.gdscc.nasa.gov


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> I've actually been seeing the same girl for some time now and really happy with her. She's 14 years younger, no kids and no plans to get married. Really couldn't ask for more.


A 15 year old? You're 30 right? 
Still on the Bike doin any cruising?
@minnsmoker tell him howdy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> A 15 year old? You're 30 right?
> Still on the Bike doin any cruising?
> @minnsmoker tell him howdy!


I wish, 41 in a couple months. And it's way too cold here now to be on the bike but I did get a few group charity rides in this Summer.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've been out to Goldstone NW of Ft urine, I mean Ft Irwin north of Barstow when I was doing flight test for the F-22. Interesting stuff out there.
> Saw some M-1 Abrams hauling ass across the desert on Irwin, that was cool.
> 
> 
> ...


I was almost t-boned by a tank driving into Erwin 

came out of nowhere....FAST !!


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I was almost t-boned by a tank driving into Erwin
> View attachment 5036425
> came out of nowhere....FAST !!


Sad to see all the crosses next to the road where people headed back from town didn't make it back to the base.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've been out to Goldstone NW of Ft urine, I mean Ft Irwin north of Barstow when I was doing flight test for the F-22. Interesting stuff out there.
> Saw some M-1 Abrams hauling ass across the desert on Irwin, that was cool.
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that I like you not fair not fair I want to go fast lol that awesome


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have one somewhere from Panama Beach last time I was there and it still stinks and in return three jars of River mud and a small SUGGESTION DO NOT OPEN!!!!!! And that would be three different Rivers the Hennepin canal the Rock River the Mississippi all impressed with mud in themselves he he he ha ha ha he


Ok, coal it is…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, coal it is…


I'll take it I can always use it in my Forge lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, coal it is…


What a wonderful gift idea.

DIY Diamonds.


Personal results may vary.







Edit to add:

I was given a lump of coal for X-mas once. I no longer speak to that one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2021)

Sniff

Sniff

I smell @420God 

Sup bro


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Puff
https://youtube.com/shorts/mlhSzrh0odU?feature=share


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Weed and Whiskey zone.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I was almost t-boned by a tank driving into Erwin
> View attachment 5036425
> came out of nowhere....FAST !!


Drive a rig with a honkin boner, well there it is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2021)

Space tomatoes and beer good here....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Drive a rig with a honkin boner, well there it is.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Space tomatoes and beer good here....


Welcome to the zone.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

LOL well nothing like a gang shooting .5 miles from me and I still need to finish my 5 miles. I'm getting entirely too lazy


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL well nothing like a gang shooting .5 miles from me and I still need to finish my 5 miles. I'm getting entirely too lazy


Be safe out there!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Welcome to the zone.


Comfortable numb, is always good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Coffee and Martian muffinshe he he is that form around the same place where them space tomatoes come from


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee and Martian muffinsView attachment 5036505he he he is that form around the same place where them space tomatoes come from


Welcome to the zone. Coffee is always hot in the zone. :] Hiya, how you tonight?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Welcome to the zone. Coffee is always hot in the zone. :] Hiya, how you tonight?


Doing all right and now that we are in the zoone what do we do here lol and you and the pups are doing well tonight


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Doing all right and now that we are in the zoone what do we do here lol and you and the pups are doing well tonight


We get super high, hug dogs, and talk about things in the zone. 
We're good. Got them a new bed! Sitting with one butt leaning on each knee, hah. You getting some rest?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL well nothing like a gang shooting .5 miles from me and I still need to finish my 5 miles. I'm getting entirely too lazy


 You have a pool! Start treading water or if anything hot tub and a pina colada. Brothers on his honey moon in cabo. Room has a jacuzzi by the bed and dif tequilla on tap. It was 4 degrees here thanksgiving morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We get super high, hug dogs, and talk about things in the zone.
> We're good. Got them a new bed! Sitting with one butt leaning on each knee, hah. You getting some rest?


Not so much maybe tonight thoe ha ha ha it has been a few days of not so I can get one good night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

But I do have Criminal Minds on lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But I do have Criminal Minds on lol


And that's a good thing, right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> And that's a good thing, right?


50/50 it could go ether way lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2021)

I love the the show and I've seen all several times so sometimes I can get up and go to bed but then if a good episode well not so much he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Couple inches of snow fell overnight 

Gross!

good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Get that bud packed in the bag tight. Then slowly compress.....give it a few seconds between slow strokes of the arm
> 
> Looks like your bag has a lot of rosin left in it.


Is it possible that my jack Isn’t big enough or I can’t push it hard enough. @curious2garden I totally get why you want a pump to handle rhis

the rosin was fantastic tho, had a nice long afternoon nap yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass can we see some pics of your first rosin pressings ever??


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it possible that my jack Isn’t big enough or I can’t push it hard enough. @curious2garden I totally get why you want a pump to handle rhis
> 
> the rosin was fantastic tho, had a nice long afternoon nap yesterday


That jack is capable of lifting your car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> That jack is capable of lifting your car.


I’m gonna try squishing a bud without the bag today. We smoked everything I presses yesterday. Dangerous purchase lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Hmmm, maybe it IS time we give LG 300mg and see what happens. She sounds ready. The training is going well...

Good chill, slappy people! :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hmmm, maybe it IS time we give LG 300mg and see what happens. She sounds ready. The training is going well...
> 
> Good chill, slappy people! :]


lol I’m making a turkey in a couple hours. Gotta behave today.

good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I’m making a turkey in a couple hours. Gotta behave today.
> 
> good morning


I’ll be there soon!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it possible that my jack Isn’t big enough or I can’t push it hard enough. @curious2garden I totally get why you want a pump to handle rhis
> 
> the rosin was fantastic tho, had a nice long afternoon nap yesterday











How to Calculate Platen PSI


✅ Updated 3/4/21 Pressing high grade rosin requires exerting just the right amount of pressure onto cannabis source material. Too much pressure and you risk equipment failure and reduced oil flow efficiency. Too little pressure and you end up overcompensating with excessive temperatures and...




thepressclub.co





Did you figure out how much pressure is at the plates on the bag?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I’m making a turkey in a couple hours. Gotta behave today.
> 
> good morning


No fun :[
Well, turkey is kinda fun. Whatcha guys up to with the bird?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

And good morning, it’s up to 47!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No fun :[
> Well, turkey is kinda fun. Whatcha guys up to with the bird?


I’m helping to eat it yo


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No fun :[
> Well, turkey is kinda fun. Whatcha guys up to with the bird?


What are you doing today


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Morning






Was 9° when I got up. Gotta get a fire going.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing today


Working out, then work...
You?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m helping to eat it yo


FedEx overnight me some! Leftovers for breakfast sounds good


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Working out, then work...
> You?


None of the above, unfortunately. Probably watching football and napping. Maybe make some nachos later.
I’m fixn to do a wake up dab. Handful of pills and dabs.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> None of the above, unfortunately. Probably watching football and napping. Maybe make some nachos later.
> I’m fixn to do a wake up dab. Handful of pills and dabs.
> 
> View attachment 5036684


Sounds relaxing


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> None of the above, unfortunately. Probably watching football and napping. Maybe make some nachos later.
> I’m fixn to do a wake up dab. Handful of pills and dabs.
> 
> View attachment 5036684


I just had a dab. Natchos sound great. I gotta go out to my shop and work on the ATV and get the plow setup on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll be there soon!


got lots it’s 14 lbs lol




Rsawr said:


> No fun :[
> Well, turkey is kinda fun. Whatcha guys up to with the bird?


It’s just a frozen pre stuffed butter ball. Gonna bake it for 8 hours.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5036682
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can I tell? I have no idea. I’m just pushing on the handle until I can’t push no more


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Slim shady dog haha





__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5036696


No, no, no, no. I came to Cali from snow country. I don’t wanna go back!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5036702


What are you vaping?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I’m making a turkey in a couple hours. Gotta behave today.
> 
> good morning


 just another way of misbehaving


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you vaping?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how can I tell? I have no idea. I’m just pushing on the handle until I can’t push no more


You asked if your jack was big enough. You'll have a better idea if you're able to press something knowing your max pressure. Maybe your jack is putting out twice the amount you need. Maybe half.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks like fun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> got lots it’s 14 lbs lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute for 8hrs you are playing right I'm mean low and slow is the way to go but again 8 hrs


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute for 8hrs you are playing right I'm mean low and slow is the way to go but again 8 hrs


Some people want turkey now, and some want it in a really long time, jeff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And good morning, it’s up to 47!


LOL 34 here, good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5036696


That looks cold and wet, instead of light and fluffy.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2021)

Lau
[QUOTE="Laughing Grass said:


> how can I tell? I have no idea. I’m just pushing on the handle until I can’t push no more


It's good to get your material warm before you press.....So put your bud or bag in the plates, apply slight pressure, give it a good minute to warm up, if not 2, and then press.

Then, I always fold the bag in half, and repeat the process in a fresh piece of parchment....The wax from the 2nd pressing won't be quite as good typically, but still good.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> got lots it’s 14 lbs lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen one like that, pre-stuffed that you can cook frozen! I like!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL 34 here, good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> got lots it’s 14 lbs lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure on the 8 hours if you have a wireless thermometer I'd bake it with one in the thigh. My stuffed turkeys (usually closer to 20 lb) only take about 4 hours.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you sure on the 8 hours if you have a wireless thermometer I'd bake it with one in the thigh. My stuffed turkeys (usually closer to 20 lb) only take about 4 hours.


Probably that pesky Celsius nonsense


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have never seen one like that, pre-stuffed that *you can cook frozen*! I like!!!


I guess that could make for 4 extra hours. Interesting.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you sure on the 8 hours if you have a wireless thermometer I'd bake it with one in the thigh. My stuffed turkeys (usually closer to 20 lb) only take about 4 hours.


It's frozen though!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Probably that pesky Celsius nonsense


Probably, their snow doesn't look quite right either, not our lovely, light ephemeral stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's frozen though!!


LOL yeah I got to your post after my 4 hours ha ha!! I'm still sipping coffee trying to wake up, good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I got to your post after my 4 hours ha ha!! I'm still sipping coffee trying to wake up, good morning


Good morning babe


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning babe


Good morning, my dear! What are you up to today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I got to your post after my 4 hours ha ha!! I'm still sipping coffee trying to wake up, good morning


Where the (I'm high right now) he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2021)

The frying pan is warming up....Bacon or ham, and how would you like your eggs?

Damn, I was doing some shopping on Amazon last night, and was reminded how they are FULL of counterfeits....Be careful, and always read a few of the 1 star reviews.



curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I got to your post after my 4 hours ha ha!! I'm still sipping coffee trying to wake up, good morning


Good morning... Yeah I don't think they sell turkeys like that here in the US.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The frying pan is warming up....Bacon or ham, and how would you like your eggs?
> 
> Damn, I was doing some shopping on Amazon last night, and was reminded how they are FULL of counterfeits....Be careful, and always read a few of the 1 star reviews.
> 
> ...


Over easy, and toast squares. I'll squeeze the oranges.

I love looking for funny knockoffs on amazon. Most of my pajama pants are starwars clones that are hilarious.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2021)

Well hell, we do have them....This will makes Thanksgiving easier!!





__





Robot or human?






www.walmart.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The frying pan is warming up....Bacon or ham, and how would you like your eggs?
> 
> Damn, I was doing some shopping on Amazon last night, and was reminded how they are FULL of counterfeits....Be careful, and always read a few of the 1 star reviews.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked I don't believe we annexed California as part of the United States yet that is lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, my dear! What are you up to today?


Making nachos I think. And football of course.

The wife is mowing. She cleared out the hallway yesterday so my chair can wheel from my bedroom to the kitchen and living room. Makes me sooooooo happy. Not stuck in the bedroom when I can’t walk!

That otezla is great for weight loss, 12 lbs in 3 weeks. For RA, not sure about it yet.

I love you


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Over easy, and toast squares. I'll squeeze the oranges.
> 
> I love looking for funny knockoffs on amazon. Most of my pajama pants are like starwars clones that are hilarious.


Knockoffs can be ok, but when they are charging the same price as the originals and trying to pass them off as such, that is wrong. A lot of people trust Amazon. They shouldn't!! They might be the same people who believe Trump, but that's another story and thread, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The frying pan is warming up....Bacon or ham, and how would you like your eggs?
> 
> Damn, I was doing some shopping on Amazon last night, and was *reminded how they are FULL of counterfeits....Be careful,* and always read a few of the 1 star reviews.
> 
> ...


Good morning, barely. I just ordered 1/2 a dozen bottles of Benadryl capsules before the run on them.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> not our lovely, light ephemeral stuff.


Sierra cement?
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sierra cement?
> Mornin.


Shhh!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

On my way to Tahoe, been on the road since 5:30 this morning. Beautiful day out! 48 degrees and 30 miles outside Fresno


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> On my way to Tahoe, been on the road since 5:30 this morning. Beautiful day out! 48 degrees and 30 miles outside Fresno


I’m jelly. Be careful brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> On my way to Tahoe, been on the road since 5:30 this morning. Beautiful day out! 48 degrees and 30 miles outside Fresno


Are you going skiing? Have fun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

I might write some today.
I’m getting bored.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you going skiing? Have fun.


Naw, just relaxing. I haven’t been skiing since I was a kid, I just like these places. We’ll probably stop by Mammoth on the way home. We went through the Central Valley to get up north, then taking the 80 across for the scenic route. We will take the 395 on the way back though


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Lol @Jeffislovinlife why the


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you going skiing? Have fun.


I think there is only one slope open. It's been too warm for most of them to make snow, and what they had melted already.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Lol @Jeffislovinlife why the


Historical romance poetry what do we write in English


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We will take the 395 on the way back though


The Sierra's from the east side are really impressive, almost Teton ish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you sure on the 8 hours if you have a wireless thermometer I'd bake it with one in the thigh. My stuffed turkeys (usually closer to 20 lb) only take about 4 hours.


You bake these from frozen, once it’s no longer frozen I’ll put a thermometer in it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have never seen one like that, pre-stuffed that you can cook frozen! I like!!!


the stuffing is disappointing, it’s just stovetop but it’s pretty easy


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Historical romance poetry what do we write in English


I’m working on a non fiction novel and I write short stories.
Kinda got put on hiatus after my arm. 
Have you ever read Truman Capote?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the stuffing is disappointing, it’s just stovetop but it’s pretty easy


Wanna tell Jeff about my writing…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the stuffing is disappointing, it’s just stovetop but it’s pretty easy


Stove top is good. I’m almost there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m working on a non fiction novel and I write short stories.
> Kinda got put on hiatus after my arm.
> Have you ever read Truman Capote?


I have tried it was a hard read for but yet I can read the Divine Comedy without having to many issues hmmm he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5036774


Tell the guy at the door to let me IN!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have tried it was a hard read for but yet I can read the Divine Comedy without having to many issues hmmm he he he


I love Crime and Punishment


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That looks cold and wet, instead of light and fluffy.


perfect snowball fight snow if you’re into that. We’re supposed to get 4” today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wanna tell Jeff about my writing…


Did you show him your blog?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have tried it was a hard read for but yet I can read the Divine Comedy without having to many issues hmmm he he he


Try Music for Chameleons. Great Capote short stories.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you show him your blog?


Noooo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love Crime and Punishment


Black Dahlia or John Hinckley?


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

My wife makes stuffing as good as my mother's, possibly better. Plenty of sage.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Black Dahlia or John Hinckley?


Black Dahlia 

Hinkley is a freakn attention whore nutbag. Imho


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Black Dahlia or John Hinckley?


I meant the classic novel Crime and Punishment. 
Guy kills just to see is he can get away with it.
You should read it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

@Laughing Grass she’s out mowing his yard.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

Turkey's are on sale at the local market for 99C a pound, I might just go buy another one and do a second thanksgiving so we can have leftovers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Turkey's are on sale at the local market for 99C a pound, I might just go buy another one and do a second thanksgiving so we can have leftovers.


My dad got some for $.49 a pound, he bought three lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilCuisine said:


> I still use mine


You’re lost


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

I ate hashbrowns. My power is overflowing!!!! 
Wheee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

@curious2garden showed me where I was messing up. Resquished the bags from yesterday


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden showed me where I was messing up. Resquished the bags from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5036791


That isn't turkey


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilCuisine said:


> I dont think so


You’re right. On ignore.


----------



## PhilCuisine (Nov 28, 2021)

This grow was an old grow..all clone only strains..


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My dad got some for $.49 a pound, he bought three lol


Buying from the local store saves me a 30 mile round trip to a big grocery store. $4.60+ a gallon adds up fast.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

1'st rule of effective speech presentation is know your audience.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilCuisine said:


> This grow was an old grow..all clone only strains..


Is that a phototron


----------



## PhilCuisine (Nov 28, 2021)

Of course


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> 1'st rule of effective speech presentation is know your audience.


1st
Are you going to give a speech?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that a phototron


He’s in the phototron thread now dropped in here. He’s lost.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass she’s out mowing his yard.


She said I’m done. I said with our yard? She said no, Ron’s.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> 1st
> Are you going to give a speech?


I figured it was applicable for the lost soul.


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilCuisine said:


> This grow was an old grow..all clone only strains..


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5036815


How is it


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How is it


The stuff I tried yesterday was fantastic. Fell asleep on the sofa for a few hours lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The stuff I tried yesterday was fantastic. Fell asleep on the sofa for a few hours lol.


Dabanapping encouraged


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The stuff I tried yesterday was fantastic. Fell asleep on the sofa for a few hours lol.


Why do you think I go to bed at 9 lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

zzyx said:


> View attachment 5036819


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5036828


How’d it taste?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

@lokie you missed one


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How’d it taste?


Really good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

zzyx said:


> View attachment 5036848View attachment 5036849


Why are you acting like an ass on the other thread? I think you are a sock.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really good.


Looks delicious


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Why are you acting like an ass on the other thread? I think you are a sock.


You’re lost. Wrong thread. This is wake and bake!


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @lokie you missed one



They are not Pokemon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5036866
> They are not Pokemon.


Psyduck sucks


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5036866
> They are not Pokemon.


Let me know if you see any Shinys


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The stuff I tried yesterday was fantastic. Fell asleep on the sofa for a few hours lol.


I noticed a sudden lull after you said "i just pressed some more", then left us hanging about how it tasted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That isn't turkey


Couple hours.


Dab rig was just cleaned and I’m getting high.


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couple hours.
> 
> Dab rig was just cleaned and I’m getting high.
> View attachment 5036892


Just in time for the munchies. lol


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2021)

I keep scrolling back and forth between the 2 pictures, trying to decide what to have first....torture!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couple hours.
> View attachment 5036891
> 
> Dab rig was just cleaned and I’m getting high.
> View attachment 5036892


I swear I’m on the way


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2021)

I'll beam over some pie for that. Thats the pear cranberry


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

oooh Barbie’s out of bud ooooh Bucs are losing oooh Katnis


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> oooh Barbie’s out of bud ooooh Bucs are losing oooh Katnis


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5036866
> They are not Pokemon.


I'm going to catch it then what lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to catch it View attachment 5036940then what lolView attachment 5036940


I used to think they were bobbers.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couple hours.
> View attachment 5036891
> 
> Dab rig was just cleaned and I’m getting high.
> View attachment 5036892


Oh my, did you rub some butter on those breasts?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my, did you rub some butter on those breasts?


I'm sure she knows how to treat them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my, did you rub some butter on those breasts?


Coconut butter he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my, did you rub some butter on those breasts?


I use evoo


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coconut butter he he he ha ha ha he he he


Wait for it........................................Shea butter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

He is watching you


Singlemalt said:


> Wait for it........................................Shea butter


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

It’s what’s for dinner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Ok ok I'll make him stop I didn't think he would have scare you all off geezzz give a guy a complex lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s what’s for dinner


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2021)

again...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Time check close enough GO BUCS


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5036973
> again...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check close enough GO BUCS
> 
> View attachment 5036978


Oh shit I'm late!


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wait for it........................................She butter


fify


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

traveling in style



Pool view from the room


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> traveling in style
> 
> View attachment 5037013
> 
> ...


We’re sharing rooms if we ever go anywhere.
That’s beautiful view to me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> traveling in style
> 
> View attachment 5037013
> 
> ...


Damn. Party time! I’m on the road as well.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We’re sharing rooms if we ever go anywhere.
> That’s beautiful view to me.


10 grams of concentrates and vape carts, sis.

And a half ounce of some pretty good flower.

6 prerolls, three of which are infused with concentrates.

Mix in about 500mg of THC in edible form.

Keep in mind, my partner doesn’t use cannabis, this is all for me, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 10 grams of concentrates/vape carts sis. And a half ounce of some pretty good flower. Mix in about 500mg of THC in edible form.
> 
> Keep in mind, my partner doesn’t use cannabis, this is all for me, lol


Now I'm very much jealous


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> traveling in style
> 
> View attachment 5037013
> 
> ...


Ok, I give. Approximate location?


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couple hours.
> View attachment 5036891





There are no leftovers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 10 grams of concentrates and vape carts, sis.
> 
> And a half ounce of some pretty good flower.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE MY BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

And no wonder you can cook so good @Metasynth


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn. Party time! I’m on the road as well.


Be careful!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> traveling in style
> 
> View attachment 5037013
> 
> ...


Are all those TSA approved?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are all those TSA approved?


Hahaha


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> traveling in style
> 
> View attachment 5037013
> 
> ...


Wait! NO Trojans?!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait! NO Trojans?!!


Somebody was

-focused
-accompanied

take your pick


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait! NO Trojans?!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ahhh, it was a long drive, time to finish this old stuff so I can break into the new stuff in the pic above…lol
> 
> View attachment 5037042


I need a new torch, how do you like that one? My thumbs are dying over here.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5037044


I wanna try their MAIN COLA


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5037044


Edibles?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I need a new torch, how do you like that one? My thumbs are dying over here.


I like it, it’s easy to ignite, and I like that I don’t have to hold down the button to keep it lit. Just twist the dial to the desired flame size and it stays lit


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Edibles?


An inedible lubricant is 50% useless.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilCuisine said:


> This grow was an old grow..all clone only strains..


You will get a much better reaction/responses if you post this in an appropriate sub-forum. I'd suggest https://www.rollitup.org/f/indoor-growing.49/


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> An inedible lubricant is 50% useless.


Waste


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh and Bernz-O-Matic refillable butane. 13 years on mine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh and Bernz-O-Matic refillable butane. 13 years on mine.


Have a link or picture? Mine has lasted quite awhile. It won’t die. Like 5 years, ugh.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Have a link or picture? Mine has lasted quite awhile. It won’t die. Like 5 years, ugh.
> View attachment 5037047


That!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That!


Hurts my thumb


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hurts my thumb


Use another body part is my advice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hurts my thumb


Oh man I need to take a picture of what mine makes you go through! You need three hands


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man I need to take a picture of what mine makes you go through! You need three hands


The sustain button took me years to master.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2021)

Holy WTF!
Big Dog just dropped a MOAAB's (edit: Air Bombs) & I gotta go outside to even breath.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Holy WTF!
> Big Dog just dropped a MOAAB's (edit: Air Bombs) & I gotta go outside to even breath.


Thermocanine ordnance


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Works like a champ


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man I need to take a picture of what mine makes you go through! You need three hands


 welders lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I like it, it’s easy to ignite, and I like that I don’t have to hold down the button to keep it lit. Just twist the dial to the desired flame size and it stays lit


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5037062


That looks like sex and not drugs. Am I bad?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5037062


Yeah, but then a rhinoceros had to die for your torch.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like sex and not drugs. Am I bad?


Looks EASY


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but then a rhinoceros had to die for your torch.


In China too


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Looks EASY


That radiused allure


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5037062


At first that looked like no torch


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In China too


They die somewhere else, plausible deniability done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Man now I need a hit lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man now I need a hit lol


You’re speaking my language


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re speaking my language


I think in more ways than one


----------



## PhilCuisine (Nov 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You will get a much better reaction/responses if you post this in an appropriate sub-forum. I'd suggest https://www.rollitup.org/f/indoor-growing.49/


Even posting in a Phototron thread isn't much better..I think I deleted all my post on this thread


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilCuisine said:


> Even posting in a Phototron thread isn't much better..I think I deleted all my post on this thread


Just tryin to help my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think in more ways than one


The one true path to enlightenment is to think in less ways than one.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The one true path to enlightenment is to think in less ways than one.


Be like water my friend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

So sad no more cheese cake but was worth it lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

oooph.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> oooph.


Was a good hit of something special?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was a good hit of something special?


Yeah, getting my spine stomped by retail.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, getting my spine stomped by retail.


Well I was hoping for the other would a good squeeze hepl


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2021)

On my round trip to Indy on Friday, I set both my iphone maps and my dedicated external GPS to the destination address. Just to get a head-to-head comparison, they were both set to take me the fastest route, tolls or no. The results were interesting, they disagreed about half the time. I would take one devices advice over the other when it felt right, but I'd say overall, my Magellan GPS was more accurate and efficient in its direction. My GPS voice is a British lady, and my siri is the Aussie dude. I don't think they liked each other very much, perhaps that's why they disagreed so often.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 28, 2021)

Just after singeing frontal lobes for breakfast, the local idiot bangs on my door........shit-fuck, it's Frosty's foul, soiled, loser, fing brother, Todd..........he wants to get high, he needs money , he's wants a beer.......f this , I got him wrecked and he wandered off.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

I know I’m not young anymore when the first thing I do on vacation is take a nap


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I know I’m not young anymore when the first thing I do on vacation is take a nap


Napping is a state of being, friend. Enjoy.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Be careful!!


This place is outrageous . Lol. First night out and 2 drag queens were hitting on me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2021)

zzyx said:


> View attachment 5037148View attachment 5037149



What is that, peach cobbler?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> What is that, peach cobbler?


Think they call it sauce or some such thing.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

bathroom puffs


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5037208


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Food late night food


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Late night session


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Late night session
> 
> View attachment 5037273


Yes please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Wait wait I'll even put a new one in lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2021)

Hopefully you are having a great night


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you are having a great night


Hell yeah, my gf is passing out early, but I’m about to wander outside and smoke a joint in addition to all this vaping I’ve been doing

Hope you’re having a good one as well!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hell yeah, my gf is passing out early, but I’m about to wander outside and smoke a joint in addition to all this vaping I’ve been doing
> 
> Hope you’re having a good one as well!


Not to bad tonight but I think I'm going to live vicariously through you seem to be funner lol


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad tonight but I think I'm going to live vicariously through you seem to be funner lol





Metasynth said:


>


That sauce needs an explanation....I just gotta know. I can't tell by licking the screen.
Morning all. A dose of coffee, half a joint and I'm outta here


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

Morning


High of 34° today.....not there yet. The plow is on and ready. Snow this week but nothing substantial. How's everyone doing on this fine Monday morning?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5037326
> 
> High of 34° today.....not there yet. The plow is on and ready. Snow this week but nothing substantial. How's everyone doing on this fine Monday morning?


Doing okay! Squishing around being lazy right now, then going to go shopping :]
You got any fun plans this week?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

i dislike q tips


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Doing okay! Squishing around being lazy right now, then going to go shopping :]
> You got any fun plans this week?


Some chores, some putzing today....gifts. then a few days of work and a couple days of basement crap......then it's the weekend again.


And dabs.....yeah, definitely dabs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday and first day of Hanukkah


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Some chores, some putzing today....gifts. then a few days of work and a couple days of basement crap......then it's the weekend again.
> 
> 
> And dabs.....yeah, definitely dabs


Working on the basement? Hope it goes smoothly. Basement trouble blows :[


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday and first day of Hanukkah


How was turkey time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How was turkey time?


It was good, stuffing was meh, but it satisfied the urge. 

Hedonist weekend is over  Smoked more dabs than I've ever smoked in a weekend... I think I'm still high from yesterday lol. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

25° out. Trees are pretty at least.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Got my carrots installed and calibrated. Everything is on cruise control now.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was good, stuffing was meh, but it satisfied the urge.
> 
> Hedonist weekend is over  Smoked more dabs than I've ever smoked in a weekend... I think I'm still high from yesterday lol.
> 
> How are you doing?


I'm alright. Finally got up. Gonna coffee and see what the dogs did that was stupid in the night. New and interesting toys laid out as traps every morning.

That morning floaty is so weird. Do you like or hate it? People seem split


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my, did you rub some butter on those breasts?


A little bit  

I overcooked it a bit. Last time I cooked a turkey it was undercooked lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm alright. Finally got up. Gonna coffee and see what the dogs did that was stupid in the night. New and interesting toys laid out as traps every morning.
> 
> That morning floaty is so weird. Do you like or hate it? People seem split


No I don't like it at all lol, especially when you wake up in the middle of the night and you're completely baked. I often get this if I take an edible too late at night. I think the dabs are gonna be weekend fun, way too heavy to be smoking during the week.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Good morning beautiful people. We’ve got 58 degrees going on here.
I’m really impressed @Laughing Grass


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don't like it at all lol, especially when you wake up in the middle of the night and you're completely baked. I often get this if I take an edible too late at night. I think the dabs are gonna be weekend fun, way too heavy to be smoking during the week.


Oh...
Fair enough. Sorry that you don't like it! But at least you know your dabpacity a bit better now, eh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don't like it at all lol, especially when you wake up in the middle of the night and you're completely baked. I often get this if I take an edible too late at night. I think the dabs are gonna be weekend fun, way too heavy to be smoking during the week.


My wife isn't the biggest fan of the dabs. She said she doesn't like the whole process and just wants to light a bowl lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife isn't the biggest fan of the dabs. She said she doesn't like the whole process and just wants to light a bowl lol


I tried so hard with my little hair straightener last night. Just made another bud pancake... I think I'm with her, lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife isn't the biggest fan of the dabs. She said she doesn't like the whole process and just wants to light a bowl lol


Same. Fine with me lol


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

Dab me out!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

As a matter of fact. Time for dab and meds, same thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful people. We’ve got 58 degrees going on here.
> I’m really impressed @Laughing Grass


Good morning so no beach today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Meds, chocolate fairlife and dabs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife isn't the biggest fan of the dabs. She said she doesn't like the whole process and just wants to light a bowl lol


Me either. I know you guys like it, but I felt like a crackhead with all the torches and shit. l'm loving the erig.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m surrounded by by beach, lol


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me either. I know you guys like it, but I felt like a crackhead with all the torches and shit. l'm loving the erig.


I’m my go to is a 15 year old enail.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh...
> Fair enough. Sorry that you don't like it! But at least you know your dabpacity a bit better now, eh?


Learned that I have to wrap it up a lot earlier lol. I'm gonna squish a few ounces of northern lights this week and try my hand at rosin cookies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I’m my go to is a 15 year old enail.


I was considering an enail when I bought my rig.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Learned that I have to wrap it up a lot earlier lol. I'm gonna squish a few ounces of northern lights this week and try my hand at rosin cookies.


I started with a tightly packed bag, and I got the bags everyone recommended. My stuff might be too dry. I am only trying in passing. Dabs likely aren't sustainable for me, so I just want to try it once without spending too much.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning so no beach today?


Nope it overcast and we have some problems to take care of today. Nothing major just house stuff.
The big tv has decided that we need to run auto channel? We can’t find the original remote. Damnit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I started with a tightly packed bag, and I got the bags everyone recommended. My stuff might be too dry. I am only trying in passing. Dabs likely aren't sustainable for me, so I just want to try it once without spending too much.


I didn't know you had a press.  Just squishing a bud here and there for a treat shouldn't impact your supply too much


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know you had a press.  Just squishing a bud here and there for a treat shouldn't impact your supply too much


Hair straightener plus clamps. Works for other folks. Not working for me, but I don't have a heat gun or a real press, so I dunno if it's the temperature or the moisture, or the pressure I am getting wrong.
Edit: dabs are not something I can use while trying not to smell like weed in public. Or at work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hair straightener plus clamps. Works for other folks. Not working for me, but I don't have a heat gun or a real press, so I dunno if it's the temperature or the moisture, or the pressure I am getting wrong.


@DarkWeb help needed. 

He successfully got a hair straightener to work.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Learned that I have to wrap it up a lot earlier lol. I'm gonna squish a few ounces of northern lights this week and try my hand at rosin cookies.


Cookie please. Hold the chocolate.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb help needed.
> 
> He successfully got a hair straightener to work.


No worries. If I decide to try again in the future I'll buy a press. I have plenty of peel-the stoner-off-the-ceiling strength tincture to soothe my dabless soul.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No worries. If I decide to try again in the future I'll buy a press. I have plenty of peel-the stoner-off-the-ceiling strength tincture to soothe my dabless soul.


I promise it isn't a trap. Take some.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don't like it at all lol, especially when you wake up in the middle of the night and you're completely baked. I often get this if I take an edible too late at night. I think the dabs are gonna be weekend fun, way too heavy to be smoking during the week.


Now you see why I had made it a weekend thing for a while...The trick I have learned is to do just one....and then go do something else...If you can remember what you were doing before that dab! 



DarkWeb said:


> My wife isn't the biggest fan of the dabs. She said she doesn't like the whole process and just wants to light a bowl lol


Get her a wax pen!!

I couldn't sleep last night for some reason, and wound up doing some cyber Monday shopping....I hit up Yocan, Bed, Bath & Beyond, Amazon, and Yankee Candle! And didn't spend a lot!!

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I promise it isn't a trap. Take some.
> View attachment 5037382


Do you make it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I promise it isn't a trap. Take some.
> View attachment 5037382


you're trying to kill me aren't you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Now you see why I had made it a weekend thing for a while...The trick I have learned is to do just one....and then go do something else...If you can remember what you were doing before that dab!


God I lost count of how many we did. Lol probably a gram between the two of us.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're trying to kill me aren't you.
> 
> View attachment 5037402


Rosie! lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No worries. If I decide to try again in the future I'll buy a press. I have plenty of peel-the stoner-off-the-ceiling strength tincture to soothe my dabless soul.


How do you make it?


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

41 degrees out there today. I checked the long range forecast and I see no rain until possibly the 7th of next month, and that will be a backdoor storm without a bunch of moisture in it. Wife talked to her friend in Wash. yesterday, they are getting hammered with storms. The ridge out in the pacific just won't move and let storms in. Our best rain months are Jan-Feb, so hoping for the best, but it seems dismal at the moment.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Rosie! lol


It kinda looks like her lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you make it?


Yeah. It's nice and terpy. 


Laughing Grass said:


> you're trying to kill me aren't you.
> 
> View attachment 5037402


It is only *muffled* mg. You're fine! Nothing close to a dab


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It kinda looks like her lol.


Didn’t make it to the bathtub lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah. It's nice and terpy.
> 
> It is only *muffled* mg. You're fine! Nothing close to a dab


How, if you don’t my asking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cookie please. *Hold the chocolate*.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How, if you don’t my asking.


@Singlemalt does it best, he taught me. I just decarb weed in my ardent nova(any decarb method works) freeze it for a few hours and then shake it with cold 95% everclear and strain. I use 1:1 bud to everclear when I can. My current harvest was dried too much, so I have to add 1:2 bud to everclear for this stuff. 

Then if you want you can reduce the alcohol out by letting a fan blow over it. That way it doesnt burn if you do under the tongue drops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Morning all.....hows everyone doing this fine morning.....hope u guys and gals had a wonderful weekend.....

woke up this morning to a chilly 39F, the cool thing it's nice a sunny......we should be in the lower 70's by this afternoon....

just made a fresh pot.....so if ya need a warm up

now to hit the taco's, bacon and egg this morning, hopefully i can get a least one down before customers hit....


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5037407


Dad, I am allergic to chocolate, come on!








This sounds so weird if you don't remember that I claimed you as my hot forum dad some months ago...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Singlemalt does it best, he taught me. I just decarb weed in my ardent nova(any decarb method works) freeze it for a few hours and then shake it with cold 95% everclear and strain. I use 1:1 bud to everclear when I can. My current harvest was dried too much, so I have to add 1:2 bud to everclear for this stuff.
> 
> Then if you want you can reduce the alcohol out by letting a fan blow over it. That way it doesnt burn if you do under the tongue drops.


Ahhhh, I use everclear and distillate.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Dad, I am allergic to chocolate, come on!
> 
> This sounds so weird if you don't remember that I claimed you as my hot forum dad some months ago...




Sam's got the mustache on me (and most guys) but my hair's nicer.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ahhhh, I use everclear and distillate.


What's your method? If ya don't mind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5037411


I bought quite a bit of grow stuff this weekend lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What's your method? If ya don't mind.


Gram of distillate of choice added to stopper bottle of everclear. Swirl to dilute and drop under tongue.
Sometimes I use a couple grams. I’ve got some of that left.
Easy peasy nice and sleazy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I bought quite a bit of grow stuff this weekend lol


Anything fun?

I did the majority of my christmas shopping on friday and got a dab press lol. And I didn't get in trouble for buying it!

kinda want to buy this for myself... it's 30% off. 



https://www.amazon.ca/Kalorik-Quart-Digital-Fryer-Stainless/dp/B0872DQV7Z


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5037409
> 
> Sam's got the mustache on me (and most guys) but my hair's nicer.


My 'stache and goatee are silver, my hair is still mostly dirty blond, depending on how much sun it gets. I should grow them again, it is winter time and Movember.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2021)

Surrounded by silver foxes


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anything fun?
> 
> I did the majority of my christmas shopping on friday and got a dab press lol. And I didn't get in trouble for buying it!
> 
> ...


I dunno if it’s fun or not but I picked up 2nd marshydro led, 25lb’s of jacks and a few other items.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surrounded by silver foxes


Uh nah


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> My 'stache and goatee are silver, my hair is still mostly dirty blond, depending on how much sun it gets. I should grow them again, it is winter time and Movember.


I’m white as Casper the ghost. I trim my beard and cut my hair outside and tell the grandchildren I killed either Booba or Santa Clause, depending on the season.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surrounded by silver foxes


LG and I haven’t any gray hair!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surrounded by silver foxes


where? :::looks around:::


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> LG and I haven’t any gray hair!


I pull them out!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> where? :::looks around:::


Redd Foxx maybe lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Redd Foxx maybe lol


that's a good maybe......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Redd Foxx maybe lol


haven't asked in a while, how have you been doing lately...the arm and stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> haven't asked in a while, how have you been doing lately...the arm and stuff


Thanks for asking.
My arm is SLOWLY getting better but I’m lucky to have it to use. Trial is in 11 months and I can’t wait, stupid Gators.
Have a lot of oxycodone to eat through the day until I get my hip and knee fixed.
Pretty much looks like this…

How’s your wife??


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks for asking.
> My arm is SLOWLY getting better but I’m lucky to have it to use. Trial is in 11 months and I can’t wait, stupid Gators.
> Have a lot of oxycodone to eat through the day until I get my hip and knee fixed.
> Pretty much looks like this…View attachment 5037424
> ...


Less hardware at least.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks for asking.
> My arm is SLOWLY getting better but I’m lucky to have it to use. Trial is in 11 months and I can’t wait, stupid Gators.
> Have a lot of oxycodone to eat through the day until I get my hip and knee fixed.
> Pretty much looks like this…View attachment 5037424
> ...


eek....gonna get that replaced? my mom had that done a couple of weeks ago......jfyi....

The Mrs is good, getting a little goofy though....she's slowly loosing her mind....start to not reconize the names of things lately, other than that she's still walking and talking not good but she is......there are day i do worry bout her more than others...........thanks for asking btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> My 'stache and goatee are silver, my hair is still mostly dirty blond, depending on how much sun it gets. I should grow them again, it is winter time and Movember.


ha ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks for asking.
> My arm is SLOWLY getting better but I’m lucky to have it to use. Trial is in 11 months and I can’t wait, stupid Gators.
> Have a lot of oxycodone to eat through the day until I get my hip and knee fixed.
> Pretty much looks like this…View attachment 5037424
> ...


Throw them oxycodone down the toilet or you'll end up looking like me


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I pull them out!


My gosh, I’d be hairless!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

da faq......


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Less hardware at least.


More hardware you mean. Nothing coming out of my arm ever. Said it would never hold a replacement.
Just a hip and second knee now.
From what I understand drs don’t want to replace joints on people with RA.
Idfk I just want my arm money.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

Are gray pubes distinguished? Just wondering.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Are gray pubes distinguished? Just wondering.


Speaking from experience; no!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

My Saturday ride before I left for Tahoe









Relive 'Awesome ride'


View my ride: Awesome ride




www.relive.cc


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ha ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha View attachment 5037438


You need beard beads.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Throw them oxycodone down the toilet or you'll end up looking like me


Nah, I’ll pass. How do you think I’ll grow that beard!
I’m under strict physician care. Got primary care, rheumatologist, psychologist, pain management, gastro, dermatology for psoriatic arthritis and marijuana dr. I’ll do as they say babe. 
Thanks for caring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> My gosh, I’d be hairless!


So far I only get them around my temples.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Are gray pubes distinguished? Just wondering.


No


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My Saturday ride before I left for Tahoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O O O I want to so bad resist the urge to tap it grrrrrr how dare you sir


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O O O I want to so bad resist the urge to tap it grrrrrr how dare you sir


Lol you don’t have to tap the link, it neither hurts nor helps me. I’m just sharing here because I don’t do any other social media.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

@Metasynth that was cool af!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nah, I’ll pass. How do you think I’ll grow that beard!
> I’m under strict physician care. Got primary care, rheumatologist, psychologist, pain management, gastro, dermatology for psoriatic arthritis and marijuana dr. I’ll do as they say babe.
> Thanks for caring.


Have they explain the side effects of this s*** to you ringing in the ears teeth falling out and then there's a liver and kidneys


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol you don’t have to tap the link, it neither hurts nor helps me. I’m just sharing here because I don’t do any other social media.


I'm the same and don't all links lead to porn sites lol I'd get lost in the blackhole of the internet


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have they explain the side effects of this s*** to you ringing in the ears teeth falling out and then there's a liver and kidneys


I’ve got blood work done every three months.
I’ve had tinnitus forever.
My teeth are beautiful.
It’s hopefully only until I get these replacements.
I’m a pharmaceutical engineer by trade my friend. I understand.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have they explain the side effects of this s*** to you ringing in the ears teeth falling out and then there's a liver and kidneys


Thanks for caring, really. Pain management dr said I was dealt the worse poker hand she’d ever seen.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

@Metasynth you should do that more, that was cool. Do you have a go pro?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Stop  they’re not allowed.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth you should do that more, that was cool. Do you have a go pro?


I have like a cheap Chinese fake GoPro, but it doesn’t have image stabilization, so it sucks for riding. I’ve done a few of these so far, posted a couple here I think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m sure Guatemalans are very nice people, but their fruit sucks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have like a cheap Chinese fake GoPro, but it doesn’t have image stabilization, so it sucks for riding. I’ve done a few of these so far, posted a couple here I think


Well that sucks


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m sure Guatemalans are very nice people, but their fruit sucks.
> 
> View attachment 5037461


Melon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

And people who back up into parking spots at the mall... they suck too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Melon?


That's what the label said lol. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2021)

valid messege

its gonna be a good day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Melon?


Melon mania yo!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

nap time with my boy


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Melon mania yo!
> 
> View attachment 5037466


i like a good melon every once in a while now and days.....nice, sweet, good juice....make for a good snack.....

also like mixing them up in a blender with some clear rum...........


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5037477
> nap time with my boy


CC looks stoned. 



BudmanTX said:


> i like a good melon every once in a while now and days.....nice, sweet, good juice....make for a good snack.....
> 
> also like mixing them up in a blender with some clear rum...........


Me too! I eat as much as I can in the spring and summer. Fruits and veggies all suck now. Everything is imported and of questionable quality.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My Saturday ride before I left for Tahoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that new bike? Is it pedal assisted or all electric?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Loving that new bike? Is it pedal assisted or all electric?


Pedal assist. Torque and cadence sensor, so pretty fancy. It has a throttle too if I wanna just zip around. It’s pretty fun


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! I eat as much as I can in the spring and summer. Fruits and veggies all suck now. Everything is imported and of questionable quality.


that sux canada imports all they're fruits and veggies

in Texas we don't have too....good portion of our fruits and veggies get imported from Mexico......the local grocery store chain actually started buying now from local famers to push back on the imports....


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> CC looks stoned.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I eat as much as I can in the spring and summer. Fruits and veggies all suck now. Everything is imported and of questionable quality.


OOOOOH aunt LG! That’s Sparkee boy. We drank too much coffee. Wifey left to get universal tv remote.

I’m thinking about coloring. Haven’t done that in a while.

Find the dog…


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OOOOOH aunt LG! That’s Sparkee boy. We drank too much coffee. Wifey left to get universal tv remote.
> 
> I’m thinking about coloring. Haven’t done that in a while.
> 
> ...


someone looks warm and cozy


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> someone looks warm and cozy


In my favorite blanket of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pedal assist. Torque and cadence sensor, so pretty fancy. It has a throttle too if I wanna just zip around. It’s pretty fun


So you can just press a button and go without pedalling? If the planets align next year I wanna buy one. Gotta stop spending on everything else lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that sux canada imports all they're fruits and veggies
> 
> in Texas we don't have too....good portion of our fruits and veggies get imported from Mexico......the local grocery store chain actually started buying now from local famers to push back on the imports....


Too cold to grow anything in the winter. Summer and fall are awesome tho, I think I ate my weight in rutabaga yesterday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> OOOOOH aunt LG! That’s Sparkee boy. We drank too much coffee. Wifey left to get universal tv remote.
> 
> I’m thinking about coloring. Haven’t done that in a while.
> 
> ...


You have too many pets lol, I can't keep up with their names. 

Angel is a true Floridian.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> In my favorite blanket of course.


me and my wife got 2 chi's.....they get comfy like that too......the one that is mine Rocky, he'll slide into a blacket get relaxed, how do i know he's relaxed, he starts to snoore..


----------



## manfredo (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol you don’t have to tap the link, it neither hurts nor helps me. I’m just sharing here because I don’t do any other social media.


I'm jealous....My bike is sitting in the living room, waiting for spring...Just 20+ weeks or so away.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me and my wife got 2 chi's.....they get comfy like that too......the one that is mine Rocky, he'll slide into a blacket get relaxed, how do i know he's relaxed, he starts to snoore..


Try a Boerboel sometime, ours will sleep in the walk in closet on occasion & still rattle the windows.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try a Boerboel sometime, ours will sleep in the walk in closet on occasion & still rattle the windows.


no way.....when rocky get that way, he just gets louder and louder and louder....sometime we have to turn up the tv so when can listen to it....and don't wake him, talk about grumpy...sheesh


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

Bought a bike for my son, and he is actually using it. He is working to loose some weight and help his BP.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And people who back up into parking spots at the mall... they suck too.


Did you find a red coat?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 29, 2021)

And Angel has a sweater on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you find a red coat?


Found a columbia jacket that I liked and it's on sale. Didn't have my size  still wearing my old blue jacket. 









Columbia Outdoor St. Cloud™ Down Jacket | TheBay


Buy Columbia Outdoor St. Cloud™ Down Jacket in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Columbia Columbia online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 29, 2021)

These are a MUST try.

Omg I need more.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2021)

Almost missed 420...can't smoke fast enough to keep up with the dabbin crew, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Almost missed 420...can't smoke fast enough to keep up with the dabbin crew, lol


Don't try to keep up


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't try to keep up


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


I've warned you  

I can not be responsible for your actions


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2021)

I already dabbed half the Christmas wax and a couple couchlock cones on Saturday keeping up with the darn hippies


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I already dabbed half the Christmas wax and a couple couchlock cones on Saturday *"keeping up with the hippies"*


Should be a show lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I already dabbed half the Christmas wax and a couple couchlock cones on Saturday keeping up with the darn hippies


that sound like me this saturday night...trimjail smoking and having a few beers and then a friend came over to help and we just kept going...finally had to open the door to let the smoke out.....think the wife got a contact high...she was giggling later...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that sound like me this saturday night...trimjail smoking and having a few beers and then a friend came over to help and we just kept going...finally had to open the door to let the smoke out.....think the wife got a contact high...she was giggling later...


The wife was opening the door to throw the hippies out, it was the dank purple smoke that was too much. More toward scolding/bodily harm than giggling

Guess I should turn on some fans and be chill, she's coming soon...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 29, 2021)

All this talk of dabbing has me thinking about getting the Source Turbo Alcohol Extractor. 

Something I've been fantasizing about for a while, I really want to reclaim my solvent AND not be using butane. $600 is pretty steep price tag though. 

Hrm, a few more paychecks and wait until after the holidays. Still fun to think about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The wife was opening the door to throw the hippies out, it was the dank purple smoke that was too much. More toward scolding/bodily harm than giggling
> 
> Guess I should turn on some fans and be chill, she's coming soon...


my wife usually doesn't throw people out, unless they really do some stupid shit. She was cool, she usually is now and days......


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5037614


I thought that was pumpkin pie for a minute....Where is the Cool Whip?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought that was pumpkin pie for a minute....Where is the Cool Whip?


I can smell it! I don't like pumpkin pie but the smell when it's cooking is amazing


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Where is the Cool Whip?


In the fridge. You can do all kinds of cool things with Redi-whip.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

@cannabineer how much was yours? Is this a good deal?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m still around just been trying to stay busy . Maybe I can catch up after I’m otta trim jail  . slow and steady but I can see the end is nearing !


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’m still around just been trying to stay busy . Maybe I can catch up after I’m otta trim jail  . slow and steady but I can see the end is nearing !View attachment 5037755View attachment 5037761


Nice harvest.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you can just press a button and go without pedalling? If the planets align next year I wanna buy one. Gotta stop spending on everything else lol.


It has a twist throttle on demand. You can set the pedal assist from 0-5 essentially, each level helps you more and pushes the bike faster.

On this bike, the throttle is sort of limited by what pedal assist mode you’re in. So ECO mode uses less battery with throttle than the Race mode would, but the Race mode is the fastest and most powerful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It has a twist throttle on demand. You can set the pedal assist from 0-5 essentially, each level helps you more and pushes the bike faster.
> 
> On this bike, the throttle is sort of limited by what pedal assist mode you’re in. So ECO mode uses less battery with throttle than the Race mode would, but the Race mode is the fastest and most powerful.


Your ebikes are fancy. My ebikes have throttle assist only, like a motorcyle. So you have to constantly gauge how much assist you want when peddling, or just don't feel like pedaling at all. I use my throttle sparingly until I'm about 10 miles from home. If I see I have excess battery, I just gun it to go as fast as I can. I love that feeling


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Your ebikes are fancy. My ebikes have throttle assist only, like a motorcyle. So you have to constantly gauge how much assist you want when peddling, or just don't feel like pedaling at all. I use my throttle sparingly until I'm about 10 miles from home. If I see I have excess battery, I just gun it to go as fast as I can. I love that feeling


My original ebike that I built was literally the cheapest parts and motor kit I could find. It just happened to have a ton of features, like multiple levels of pedal assist and on-demand throttle




But cruise control…that’s my favorite feature. Luckily both my bikes have it


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My original ebike that I built was literally the cheapest parts and motor kit I could find. It just happened to have a ton of features, like multiple levels of pedal assist and on-demand throttle
> But cruise control…that’s my favorite feature. Luckily both my bikes have it


Yeah, man. Cruise control must be the shit. That's the worst part of ebiking, getting that numb finger or thumb from the throttle. My next ebikes will def have that.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Morning all. Got booster shot yesterday. Got me feeling a bit tired. Arm sore AF, lol. Otherwise, no third eye. 5g reception is through the roof!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Morning






Happy taco Tuesday! 1° when I got up. Should be nice and sunny day. How's it going?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez and I thought 45 was bad. 

I just slept 12 hours and during that time @Laughing Grass was a mailman some place sunny and warm and it was like an Edward Scissorhand neighborhood!

Good morning beautifuls


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Geez and I thought 45 was bad.
> 
> I just slept 12 hours and during that time @Laughing Grass was a mailman some place sunny and warm and it was like an Edward Scissorhand neighborhood!
> 
> Good morning beautifuls


Hello!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

What’s everyone doing? Fires? In the bowl? I’ve still got my gg4 full spectrum to fall back on til payday or should I say when I’m allowed to have some money.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s everyone doing? Fires? In the bowl? I’ve still got my gg4 full spectrum to fall back on til payday or should I say when I’m allowed to have some money.
> View attachment 5037953


have no idea what you mean


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Ha ha ha you even got the pouting lip the way you tell is that white spot on his bottom lip


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> have no idea what you mean View attachment 5037956


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5037958


it just fits somehow ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Dam hand quit it


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

@


Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5037961View attachment 5037961it just fits somehow ha ha ha


what are you vaping?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @
> 
> what are you vaping?


Not enough yet lol more is needed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. 

More snow last night. This is looking like it's gonna stay


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

I love that fat gram cartridge. They last quite awhile, even with me.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

The dogs have been staring at eachother with a tug toy held softly between them screaming into each other's faces for the past 10 minutes and I can't stop laughing.

Good morning. It's coffee and a bowl time.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> More snow last night. This is looking like it's gonna stay


Snowball fight at LGs! Who has a tshirt cannon for cheating?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love that fat gram cartridge. They last quite awhile, even with me.View attachment 5037965


I've have not seen one like that yet


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

It's snowing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Snowball fight at LGs! Who has a tshirt cannon for cheating?


I could make a potato gun for you so you could choose what velocity that you would be shooting with he he he ha ha ha heeeeeee ouch lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Snowball fight at DWs too! 


Jeffislovinlife said:


> I could make a potato gun for you so you could choose what velocity that you would be shooting with he he he ha ha ha heeeeeee ouch lol


I think I might get more volume in the shirt cannon. Okay. Meet me halfway between our houses with your chosen weapon in 2 months. Winner gets a raw King cone filled with the losers best harvest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Snowball fight at LGs! Who has a tshirt cannon for cheating?


I would be grateful if you could come and throw it all down @DarkWeb's way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

It might not be a fair fight


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It might not be a fair fight


I am short enough that that is sailing right over my head, and a snowball is coming straight for your shins.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would be grateful if you could come and throw it all down @DarkWeb's way.


I’ll take it!

need more…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’ll take it!
> View attachment 5037983
> need more…


Even for me, someone who does not ski, that looks awfully dry. Sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’ll take it!
> View attachment 5037983
> need more…


Damn, and nothing coming in the 10 day. That sucks!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

Yummy


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 30, 2021)

Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


Good luck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


I know of two Rochesters are you talkin to me something about Kodiak or something about Mayo Clinic


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


Good luck and sweet dreams when they knock you out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


Well if it happens to be Rochester Minnesota the very best luck to you and you are in good hands no matter if you're at the Mayo Clinic or Saint Mary's or Methodist


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, and nothing coming in the 10 day. That sucks!


Sad
Conditions are still way good for what it is.
Making snow every night on lower mountain


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


I'm sorry you have to go through this but laparascopic robotic assisted prostate surgery is a wonderful thing. I won't go on about when we did them open but suffice to say this will hurt a lot less, with a much quicker recovery and there should be a much better outcome and fewer side effects.

Best of luck


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know of two Rochesters are you talkin to me something about Kodiak or something about Mayo Clinic


Then there's NY too  which ever Rochester I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then there's NY too  which ever Rochester I hope it turns out well.


I was trying say the camera companies name Kodak and not the bears or a small Island in Alaska that I've might have been there or not in the past lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, and nothing coming in the 10 day. That sucks!


Snow here for the next ten days except thursday... thursday will be warm then back to cold.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry you have to go through this but laparascopic robotic assisted prostate surgery is a wonderful thing. I won't go on about when we did them open but suffice to say this will hurt a lot less, with a much quicker recovery and there should be a much better outcome and fewer side effects.
> 
> Best of luck


Aaaannd Im hard. I like it when you talk smart


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

Morning all....how's everyone doing.....

well woke up to a chilly 43F and it looks like we got the south breeze coming in for a few day.....high today 74F and sunny

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up be ready in a few minutes

yes i know what day it is...and you guess it...so i picked up carne gusada with cheese....see if i can at least one down before customers hit...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

Who’s had HEADBAND and what did you think of it?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Better make me some coffee. Got the day off for getting my booster.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

Puppies are adorable


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s had HEADBAND and what did you think of it?


It's been a few years. But I wasn't impressed. Definitely feels like you have a headband on though lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s had HEADBAND and what did you think of it?


A lot like blue dream IMO


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Go big or go home.





Mornin.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Went to get water for my coffee and ran across grandchildren tracks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

good tacos

oh that red hot sauce has a kick, gonna feel that later....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My original ebike that I built was literally the cheapest parts and motor kit I could find. It just happened to have a ton of features, like multiple levels of pedal assist and on-demand throttle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think mine has cruise control, but it does have 5 levels of pedal assist, or throttle only. But where I am at it's so hilly I would rarely use cruise anyways.

I'll bet your old one is faster though?? I can squeeze just under 40 mph out of mine....which is much to fast on a 26" mountain bike!! And actually illegal in NY...15-20 mph is my normal cruising speed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot like blue dream IMO


I like blue dream though.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Geez and I thought 45 was bad.
> 
> I just slept 12 hours and during that time @Laughing Grass was a mailman some place sunny and warm and it was like an Edward Scissorhand neighborhood!
> 
> Good morning beautifuls


I woke to a dream nightmare of a big snake...In my plants!

Good morning!!

Trim jail started last night...Got 1 down. A couple to go for now, and a few more need a few more weeks

Snowing lightly here too...I need to scrape the snow off my car from 3-4 days ago and pull it in the garage...I have not left the house in days!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Funny, I remember dreaming something got into my plants but I can’t recall what it was.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I woke to a dream nightmare of a big snake...In my plants!
> 
> Good morning!!
> 
> ...


Dang you hate trimming that much you dream of a snake?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Went to wallyworld for my booster. Some asshole left a cart for me.

Upon returning, I find some other asshole left me another cart that I didn’t need.Society is no longer civil


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like blue dream though.


Me 3


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


Best of luck today and wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

getting an ichy iggy finger over here.....hmm

best i've had so far in the space tomatoes area is GG4......nice and smooth....great to make salads with


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like blue dream though.


Sativa Blah


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sativa Blah


Blah? why?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sativa Blah


Don't you love smoking, and then 3 hours later you come to and your mirror is shiny and you folded the laundry, and you went grocery shopping? No?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't you love smoking, and then 3 hours later you come to and your mirror is shiny and you folded the laundry, and you went grocery shopping? No?


I fix or tinker with stuff to make them better lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I fix or tinker with stuff to make them better lol


Exactly!


----------



## JustRolling (Nov 30, 2021)

Wife took some pictures this morning .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Blah? why?





Rsawr said:


> Don't you love smoking, and then 3 hours later you come to and your mirror is shiny and you folded the laundry, and you went grocery shopping? No?


Me on sativa


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Wife took some pictures this morning . View attachment 5038065View attachment 5038066View attachment 5038067


very nice man.....

i have a love/hate with snow at the moment cause of last Feb here.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me on sativa


You need a coach


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me on sativa


yeah it will do that to ya....need to mix it a little, add it a little indica with it


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me on sativa


Really? That's so sad. Every time?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't think mine has cruise control, but it does have 5 levels of pedal assist, or throttle only. But where I am at it's so hilly I would rarely use cruise anyways.
> 
> I'll bet your old one is faster though?? I can squeeze just under 40 mph out of mine....which is much to fast on a 26" mountain bike!! And actually illegal in NY...15-20 mph is my normal cruising speed.


You may have cruise control. Lol. Do you have a + and - button on your display controls? Try holding your throttle at a steady speed and holding the - button for 5 seconds.

If your bike has a “walk” mode, id be willing to bet it has cruise control too.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sativa Blah


I’m with you on that, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a coach


I'd take this one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Really? That's so sad. Every time?


not if I take benadryl first. Just easier to stick with indica.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd take this one.
> 
> View attachment 5038081


I can convert it to electric. Say…50mph top speed?

I can probably throw a couple 1500w scooter motors on it with a 60v battery


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I can convert it to electric. Say…50mph top speed?
> 
> I can probably throw a couple 1500w scooter motors on it with a 60v battery


Fuck ya now you're talking. Maybe a 100mm of travel too.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck ya now you're talking. Maybe a 100mm of travel too.


Ooh, now we have goals…


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

If I get run over at an ebike race for stoners I will never forgive any of you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2021)

I wish I had 1/10th of this talent.








Everyone in this band looks so similar. Jacob and the Colliers...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s had HEADBAND and what did you think of it?


Headband is a fine strain...Strong!



Singlemalt said:


> I fix or tinker with stuff to make them better lol


Just yesterday I took apart a little electric space heater that is probably older than some members here! It was disgustingly dirty inside....I cleaned it up like new, and even put a fresh coat of paint on the steel fan blade. Should be good for another 25 years...THEN I attacked my winter coat closet....I have a pile by the door going to charity, and did 3 loads jackets in the laundry, and even had a needle and thread out and repaired a favorite hoodie! All while stoned.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh, now we have goals…


I'll build the jump.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll build the jump.


i'll bring the video camera, this is gonna be epic


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You may have cruise control. Lol. Do you have a + and - button on your display controls? Try holding your throttle at a steady speed and holding the - button for 5 seconds.
> 
> If your bike has a “walk” mode, id be willing to bet it has cruise control too.


Hmmmmm....It's a SW900 controller. I don't see a +- button, but I do recall something about a walk mode. I'll have to look into it, because it probably would be handy on occasion....when I am flat landing it, lol.

What percentage should I store my battery at for the winter...It is in a warm spot, but it's nearly fully charged....I'm thinking I should discharge it some???


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Wife took some pictures this morning . View attachment 5038065View attachment 5038066View attachment 5038067


That looks beautiful and very cold. She has an artistic eye, nice.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

@Metasynth I got my heated vest today....The battery is charging. It's definitely cold enough outdoors to try. Looks to be of decent quality, but I have my doubts....Seems rather gimmicky and I'll probably return it, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hmmmmm....It's a SW900 controller. I don't see a +- button, but I do recall something about a walk mode. I'll have to look into it, because it probably would be handy on occasion....when I am flat landing it, lol.
> 
> What percentage should I store my battery at for the winter...It is in a warm spot, but it's nearly fully charged....I'm thinking I should discharge it some???


You have cruise control. I have the sw900. The - button is the lower button on the little switch where you choose you level of pedal assist. The one you use to turn it on. Well, the - button is the button below the power button

You totally have cruise control! Lol, enjoy it!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hmmmmm....It's a SW900 controller. I don't see a +- button, but I do recall something about a walk mode. I'll have to look into it, because it probably would be handy on occasion....when I am flat landing it, lol.
> 
> What percentage should I store my battery at for the winter...It is in a warm spot, but it's nearly fully charged....I'm thinking I should discharge it some???


You don’t need to discharge the battery, just make sure you plug it in for like an hour once a month if possible,


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @Metasynth I got my heated vest today....The battery is charging. It's definitely cold enough outdoors to try. Looks to be of decent quality, but I have my doubts....Seems rather gimmicky and I'll probably return it, but I'll give it a chance.


Yeah, I thought it would be gimmicky too, but let me tell ya. It works. Well. It keeps my core super toasty when I’m chilling in shorts and a t shirt underneath the vest.

I feel like once you wear it outside, you’ll realize what a cool piece of layering it can be in an outfit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh, now we have goals…





DarkWeb said:


> I'll build the jump.


It's got a roll cage. With some travel I'd jump it!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's got a roll cage. With some travel I'd jump it!


Ever have an interest in making a ton of money as a YouTube creator? I think we could build a channel that makes us millions within 2 years


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Can I bring the covered awning and a cooler with beers?


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I thought it would be gimmicky too, but let me tell ya. It works. Well. It keeps my core super toasty when I’m chilling in shorts and a t shirt underneath the vest.
> 
> I feel like once you wear it outside, you’ll realize what a cool piece of layering it can be in an outfit.


I picked one up for under my motorcycle jacket and even on the coldest days I can only turn it up half way before I start sweating. With our winters it was a great investment.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @Metasynth I got my heated vest today....The battery is charging. It's definitely cold enough outdoors to try. Looks to be of decent quality, but I have my doubts....Seems rather gimmicky and I'll probably return it, but I'll give it a chance.





Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I thought it would be gimmicky too, but let me tell ya. It works. Well. It keeps my core super toasty when I’m chilling in shorts and a t shirt underneath the vest.
> 
> I feel like once you wear it outside, you’ll realize what a cool piece of layering it can be in an outfit.


I keep thinking it would be overkill here and then a little voice inside says, "buy it..."


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep thinking it would be overkill here and then a little voice inside says, "buy it..."


Dooo it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ever have an interest in making a ton of money as a YouTube creator? I think we could build a channel that makes us millions within 2 years


Lol what are you thinking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

I had a youtube channel when I was younger. I think I had like 10 followers.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a youtube channel when I was younger. I think I had like 10 followers.


You did better than me!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a youtube channel when I was younger. I think I had like 10 followers.


Yes, but now you'd have us


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but now you'd have us


I can't tell if she would be better off...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but now you'd have us


I'm thinking he wants me to do stunts and break my neck.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm thinking he wants me to do stunts and break my neck.


I thought he wanted you to look cool while engineering dope stoner shit...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought he wanted you to look cool while engineering dope stoner shit...


Check out my avatar, I don't do cool very well.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm thinking he wants me to do stunts and break my neck.


They make apparel now to stop that. Where's @Indagrow when we need him!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Exciting....I have cruise control!! I am planning to put street tires on it this winter, and shed the knobbies...I'm on blacktop 90% of the time, and my knobblies are now worn funny from it. Something like these.


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol what are you thinking?


I’ll just build a bunch of stupid electric vehicles. And you’ll jump them off of things.

We’ll make millions


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Exciting....I have cruise control!! I am planning to put street tires on it this winter, and shed the knobbies...I'm on blacktop 90% of the time, and my knobblies are now worn funny from it. Something like these.
> 
> View attachment 5038114


I’m doing the same. I have some ‘gravel’ tires I’m looking at. Smoother tread in the center for riding on pavement, and a few low profile knobs going up the sides to bite a little bit when off pavement


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ll just build a bunch of stupid electric vehicles. And you’ll jump them off of things.
> 
> We’ll make millions


First videos could be shot in Las Vegas. I hear they have canyons and shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

NEVADA HAS THE MOST MOUNTAIN RANGES OF ANY STATE IN THE CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES

true fact


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know of two Rochesters are you talkin to me something about Kodiak or something about Mayo Clinic


Rochester Kodiak?
That's news to me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was trying say the camera companies name Kodak and not the bears or a *small Island* in Alaska that I've might have been there or not in the past lol


2nd largest island in the US @ 3,588 Sq Mi.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't call GWNs landmass small, guys. It's really big comparatively...


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Alaska is about* 2.2 times bigger* than Texas. It's just that Texans have bigger attitudes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Alaska is about* 2.2 times bigger* than Texas. It's just that Texans have bigger attitudes.


hey now.....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Alaska is about* 2.2 times bigger* than Texas. It's just that Texans have bigger attitudes.


Meet one of our bears "up close" & you will quickly realize size really does matter.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

I need a finalized list of people participating in the gift exchange.

@Paul Drake
@Laughing Grass
@Rsawr
@DarkWeb
@cannabineer
@BudmanTX
@shrxhky420
@Metasynth
@BobBitchen

who am I missing?

@raratt and @manfredo you guys interested?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5036681


mesmerized by incidental wood grain


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

why do i see Meta and LG doing this....




hmmm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I need a finalized list of people participating in the gift exchange.
> 
> @Paul Drake
> @Laughing Grass
> ...


What are the gift parameters? No growing here so unfortunately oregano is out of the question : (


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @raratt and @manfredo you guys interested?


I emailed you earlier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I need a finalized list of people participating in the gift exchange.
> 
> @Paul Drake
> @Laughing Grass
> ...


Isn't @curious2garden doing it too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a coach





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Meet one of our bears "up close" & you will quickly realize size really does matter.


Would love but my silly ass would think I could befriend one of them right after I would or better yet if I'd wake back up lol


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would love but my silly ass would think I could befriend one of them right after I would or better yet if I'd wake back up lol


It does so depend upon the bear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i see Meta and LG doing this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's a real thing. I saw the green jeep build a while back.......but the pink one is pretty awesome too.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't @curious2garden doing it too


Not this year DW. My life is a bit crazy at the moment. Thank you for thinking about me. I'm not even sure I'm getting seeds out this year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it's a real thing. I saw the green jeep build a while back.......but the pink on is pretty awesome too.


that pink one is nice......LG i would think love it.....and those races are wild......almost remind me a lawnmower racing in a way

that one guy has a padal shifter in it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They make apparel now to stop that. Where's @Indagrow when we need him!
> View attachment 5038112View attachment 5038113


Done! I already have one of those neck protectors with the piece that goes down and protects your spine.



Metasynth said:


> I’ll just build a bunch of stupid electric vehicles. And you’ll jump them off of things.
> 
> We’ll make millions


So I was sorta right. I don't have free healthcare in the US


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that pink one is nice......LG i would think love it.....and those races are wild......almost remind me a lawnmower racing in a way


I don't think I own anything pink lol. 

Too girly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not this year DW. My life is a bit crazy at the moment. Thank you for thinking about me. I'm not even sure I'm getting seeds out this year.


And it seem that you enjoy doing that sorry to here that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it's a real thing. I saw the green jeep build a while back.......but the pink on is pretty awesome too.


That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not this year DW. My life is a bit crazy at the moment. Thank you for thinking about me. I'm not even sure I'm getting seeds out this year.


Oh man, hope everything is ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And it seem that you enjoy doing that sorry to here that


I do and it's frustrating to have life get in my way but shit happens. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man, hope everything is ok.


Thanks, it's ok, adulting got in the way of enjoyment. But I'm catching up on the adulting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I own anything pink lol.
> 
> Too girly.


ok we'll turn it red or black.....sheesh


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I own anything pink lol.
> 
> Too girly.


I'll send ya a little something...lol.
Is hot pink still girly?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ok we'll turn it red or black.....sheesh


I like red.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like red.


rustoleum to the rescue


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

I had to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not this year DW. My life is a bit crazy at the moment. Thank you for thinking about me. I'm not even sure I'm getting seeds out this year.


No gift or seeds required. I like you just the way you are.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> rustoleum to the rescue


Gloss apple red or Satin red?


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No gift or seeds required. I like you just the way you are.


She's cheaper than a trip to urgent care also...just kidding, you know I love ya C2G


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K23GZB9/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A33C71AULLNI2I&psc=1




They have these kits too, in a variety of shapes and sizes, so so you can make anything heated


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Texans have bigger attitudes.


Define bigger.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Define bigger.
> 
> View attachment 5038157


That’s a majestic bear. I wish it wasn’t dead.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 30, 2021)

Time check


----------



## DCcan (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check


Cant. No time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Gloss apple red or Satin red?


me personally i would do the apple red, if they had a candy apple red that would be perfect...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Talked to the dogs about the icky wet snow that's coming and won't go away. They were bummin, both have their worried faces on.



Wife went to get a tree, so I had them check the tree for squirrels when she brought it in.
That was entertaining till she figured out who gave them that idea...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

zzyx said:


> That’s a majestic bear. I wish it wasn’t dead.


The bears are so closely managed that they actually are nearly overpopulated for the land mass & the big $$ that comes in from a hunt like that to the state goes to the management of all the wildlife. It's a win/win for the animals (except of course for the monster boars that get taken - but then again, one dominant male will kill multiple dozens of cubs in his lifetime).


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The bears are so closely managed that they actually are nearly overpopulated for the land mass & the big $$ that comes in from a hunt like that to the state goes to the management of all the wildlife. It's a win/win for the animals (except of course for the monster boars that get taken - but then again, one dominant male will kill multiple dozens of cubs in his lifetime).


Yeah, I get that. Just wish it wasn’t so.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Yeah, I get that. Just wish it wasn’t so.


What does make me sick is that even living among one of the grandest animals on the North American continent, people still leave garbage out (even though bear proof dumpsters are available) which leads to trash bears that will be killed for no reason other than bears being bears and people being stupid or worse on purpose.

Stupid is stupid and I only wish upon them the "Timothy Treadwell" fate.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No gift or seeds required. I like you just the way you are.


Thank you, it was more for me. I loved sending them out and seeing my grandseedlings. I'm not planning on stopping just missing a deadline this year!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Cant. No time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it was more for me. I loved sending them out and seeing my grandseedlings. I'm not planning on stopping just missing a deadline this year!


You are marked for reply when we go legal. 

Just jerking your chain. Love you my friend!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it was more for me. I loved sending them out and seeing my grandseedlings. I'm not planning on stopping just missing a deadline this year!


Germinatrix? Is that anything? Okay, back to napping.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Germinatrix? Is that anything? Okay, back to napping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me personally i would do the apple red, if they had a candy apple red that would be perfect...


with flecks of metal in the paint.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> with flecks of metal in the paint.


Bass boat?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Ass boat


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> fify


A lot of them are lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> with flecks of metal in the paint.


in rustoleum???

i used to know a company that could in town that could mix and put inside of a can, dunno if they are around anymore


.......if you do the candy put gold flake in it.....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> fify


I’ve seen boats with like quarter inch bits of metal in the finish, and thought “omg crib toys with outboards”.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> in rustoleum???
> 
> i used to know a company that could in town that could mix and put inside of a can, dunno if they are around anymore
> 
> ...











Jacquard You Can Refillable Air Powered Spray Can, 5 oz, Metal Spray Can - Walmart.com


Arrives by Tue, Jan 10 Buy Jacquard You Can Refillable Air Powered Spray Can, 5 oz, Metal Spray Can at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Jacquard You Can Refillable Air Powered Spray Can, 5 oz, Metal Spray Can - Walmart.com
> 
> 
> Arrives by Tue, Jan 10 Buy Jacquard You Can Refillable Air Powered Spray Can, 5 oz, Metal Spray Can at Walmart.com
> ...


wow ok...still doable


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wow ok...still doable


I use to have a similar one when I was younger, and it worked well for spray paint, or any kind of spray you want to make. Mine was aluminum.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I use to have a similar one when I was younger, and it worked well for spray paint, or any kind of spray you want to make. Mine was aluminum.


that's cool, i didn't think they had those out, good to know

there was a company in town, don't if they're there just fyi, you'd be able to take you paint code, they would mix it and put it into a spray can for u


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Candy Apple Black Cherry with ghost flames.


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

No one does extreme paint jobs like the Low Riders, some amazing talent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Candy Apple Black Cherry with ghost flames.
> 
> View attachment 5038209


i would drive that.....np


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> No one does extreme paint jobs like the Low Riders, some amazing talent.
> 
> View attachment 5038214


oh they do some amazing work......i'm always impressed by the stuff they do....


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

I need to cook our discount turkey tomorrow and couldn't find rubbed sage anywhere. I just happened to plant a small sage plant last spring that provided me with some. I'm going to have to rub it myself though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to cook our discount turkey tomorrow and couldn't find rubbed sage anywhere. I just happened to plant a small sage plant last spring that provided me with some. I'm going to have to rub it myself though.


Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> No one does extreme paint jobs like the Low Riders, some amazing talent.
> 
> View attachment 5038214


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


How about a warm spiced rum?
this afternoon at Bear creek dam


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You know you wish you had nails that looked like that


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It might not be a fair fight


Might not...



SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How about a warm spiced rum?
> this afternoon at Bear creek dam
> View attachment 5038258


I have a friend that put fuel petcocks through the bottom of his saddle bags. They worked great to empty out the water from the melted ice the beer was in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How about a warm spiced rum?
> this afternoon at Bear creek dam
> View attachment 5038258


Is that yours?

Pretty!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that yours?
> 
> Pretty!


Move in here and it's yours.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that put fuel petcocks through the bottom of his saddle bags. They worked great to empty out the water from the melted ice the beer was in.


not gonna google petcocks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know you wish you had nails that looked like that


na I don't do flashy nails.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would love but my silly ass would think I could befriend one of them right after I would or better yet if I'd wake back up lol


All you need is a picnic basket

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not gonna google petcocks.


As long as you include the word fuel it isn't scary.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> na I don't do flashy nails.


No special nights.....ok well....hopefully you can have some fun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> As long as you include the word fuel it isn't scary.
> View attachment 5038287


I'm very leery after the blue waffle incident.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No special nights.....ok well....hopefully you can have some fun


I spend all day in my pajamas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Move in here and it's yours.


I would go for a ride


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I spend all day in my pajamas





Laughing Grass said:


> I would go for a ride


Thats cool! I'll refrain from making a remark on the pj's


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I spend all day in my pajamas


Me too! 













As much as I can! I even ski in my PJs! Put some shells on lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, sorry the drive just isn't there, you can keep yours on.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it's a real thing. I saw the green jeep build a while back.......but the pink one is pretty awesome too.





BudmanTX said:


> that pink one is nice......LG i would think love it.....and those races are wild......almost remind me a lawnmower racing in a way
> 
> that one guy has a padal shifter in it.....


Dad was going to get a few pontiac fieros and build a dirt track back when we had the tree farm. Never happened


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Thats cool! I'll refrain from making a remark on the pj's


lol I like my pjs. And it's winter... fleece pjs and faux fur slippers. The only good thing about winter.



DarkWeb said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try leggings, they'd probably be great for skiing. 

I had to get dressed today and go to the UPS store and grocery shopping


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Is @cannabineer's internet out again?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I like my pjs. And it's winter... fleece pjs and faux fur slippers. The only good thing about winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was a youngster, we would wear pantyhose under our football pants for warmth.


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

zzyx said:


> When was a youngster, we would wear pantyhose under our football pants for warmth.


Joe Namath.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

zzyx said:


> When was a youngster, we would wear pantyhose under our football pants for warmth.


lol boys football? I didn't find they offered much in the way of keeping you warm. 

I'm glad nobody wears them anymore.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol boys football? I didn't find they offered much in the way of keeping you warm.
> 
> I'm glad nobody wears them anymore.


Back then we didn’t have the hi-tek textiles we have now. It worked pretty well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No gift or seeds required. I like you just the way you are.


Ditto onthat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No gift or seeds required. I like you just the way you are.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I like my pjs. And it's winter... fleece pjs and faux fur slippers. The only good thing about winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy.... @Metasynth is onto something with the heated clothing. I just spent a few hours in trim jail....cold trim jail down in my basement. I am pleased to report the heated vest is the bomb!! I started out with it on high setting but quickly reduced it to low and that was perfect in a 60f degree room. I can't wait to try it outdoors, or maybe even in the morning in the house when it's chilly.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh man do I love d&d!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy.... @Metasynth is onto something with the heated clothing. I just spent a few hours in trim jail....cold trim jail down in my basement. I am pleased to report the heated vest is the bomb!! I started out with it on high setting but quickly reduced it to low and that was perfect in a 60f degree room. I can't wait to try it outdoors, or maybe even in the morning in the house when it's chilly.


I want one! I find myself sitting in the cold because it doesn't bother me too much at surface level, then I move and my spine reminds me to stay warm... Maybe just a vest with no sleevies...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I want one! I find myself sitting in the cold because it doesn't bother me too much at surface level, then I move and my spine reminds me to stay warm... Maybe just a vest with no sleevies...


Yeah that's what we both got are vests, and I read in reviews a lot of people wear them indoors....Because who can afford to heat there homes these days?!

I'll say, as soon as I came back upstairs and took it off, I was immediately cold...They are inexpensive!!





__





heated vest - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that's what we both got are vests, and I read in reviews a lot of people wear them indoors....Because who can afford to heat there homes these days?!
> 
> I'll say, as soon as I came back upstairs and took it off, I was immediately cold...They are inexpensive!!
> 
> ...


It does sound awesome to me how much was it if dont mind me asking Man these things ever last long enough lol


----------



## DCcan (Dec 1, 2021)

First shift checking in for coffee.
Welcome to December.



manfredo said:


> Yeah that's what we both got are vests, and I read in reviews a lot of people wear them indoors....Because who can afford to heat there homes these days?!


My New Year's prediction....
Not too far in the future , we turn into a angry gang of vest wearing dabbers, riding ebikes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

First coffee here,

morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

Morning






Happy hump day! Supposed to hit 38° today. How's it going?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> First coffee here,
> View attachment 5038525
> morning


Do you camp when it's that cold? 

Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy.... @Metasynth is onto something with the heated clothing. I just spent a few hours in trim jail....cold trim jail down in my basement. I am pleased to report the heated vest is the bomb!! I started out with it on high setting but quickly reduced it to low and that was perfect in a 60f degree room. I can't wait to try it outdoors, or maybe even in the morning in the house when it's chilly.


Can you see wires or anything like that?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you camp when it's that cold?
> 
> Good morning.


yes,
Coldest I’ve camped at was -8*f 
0* bag, down puffy & wool beanie,
Toasty until 2am pee call


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

Good moooorning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> yes,
> Coldest I’ve camped at was -8*f
> 0* bag, down puffy & wool beanie,
> Toasty until 2am pee call


Crazy! Do you leave your car running at night for heat?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

24 days to Christmas!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

Nooooo, please not the Christmas music!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nooooo, please not the Christmas music!


I waited until December.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

Please, the torture. No more!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Please, the torture. No more!


Must resist urge to link the Grinch song.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must resist urge to link the Grinch song.


Yeah, I like that one too!




I mean. Staaahp.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy! Do you leave your car running at night for heat?


No, I start it up first thing in the morning, I also have a small electric space heater, but I’ve never used it


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Did you guys hear about Chris Cuomo? Fired


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> No, I start it up first thing in the morning, I also have a small electric space heater, but I’ve never used it


Hard core!



Paul Drake said:


> Did you guys hear about Chris Cuomo? Fired


Who is that?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hard core!
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that?


CNN prime time anchor. Brother to the former Governor of New York.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> First shift checking in for coffee.
> Welcome to December.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> CNN prime time anchor. Brother to the former Governor of New York.


Ah I don't watch much news, bums me out.

Dr appointment time, hope you all have a great morning.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It does sound awesome to me how much was it if dont mind me asking View attachment 5038448Man these things ever last long enough lol


I paid $50 with a battery, and it turns out the battery is defective. I was using it on my buddy's battery last night. I saw a similar one for about $20 without a battery....Or you can buy the kits for about $10 and put them in your own clothing. They use those standard power bricks everyone uses to charge their phones.





__





Amazon.com: Heated Vest for Men/Women,Electric Heated Jacket with 7 Heating Panels, Heating Vest For Skiing,Fishing(No Battery) (L) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Heated Vest for Men/Women,Electric Heated Jacket with 7 Heating Panels, Heating Vest For Skiing,Fishing(No Battery) (L): Shop top fashion brands Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## manfredo (Dec 1, 2021)

I guess I need to lug some water to my elderly neighbor....His pump quit, and he has zero water, and he has pets, and he's pushing 90 and only has 1 useable arm....It's sad!! His wife has Alzheimer's and was put in a home at the beginning of the pandemic so they are both alone basically.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess I need to lug some water to my elderly neighbor....His pump quit, and he has zero water, and he has pets, and he's pushing 90 and only has 1 useable arm....It's sad!! His wife has Alzheimer's and was put in a home at the beginning of the pandemic so they are both alone basically.


Awwww


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess I need to lug some water to my elderly neighbor....His pump quit, and he has zero water, and he has pets, and he's pushing 90 and only has 1 useable arm....It's sad!! His wife has Alzheimer's and was put in a home at the beginning of the pandemic so they are both alone basically.


Bless you! Best way to celebrate Christmas; giving!


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah I don't watch much news, bums me out.
> 
> Dr appointment time, hope you all have a great morning.


I don’t either but they blasting this stuff. Not sure why it’s a big deal when a news anchor gets fired. Politics I presume.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess I need to lug some water to my elderly neighbor....His pump quit, and he has zero water, and he has pets, and he's pushing 90 and only has 1 useable arm....It's sad!! His wife has Alzheimer's and was put in a home at the beginning of the pandemic so they are both alone basically.


Well good on you for doing the right thing awesome thanks for being you yuppers


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

aarush said:


> help him


This you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

aarush said:


> help him


We don’t take kindly to slimy assholes


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

Don’t feed the troll!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


How are you sweetheart


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2021)

zzyx said:


> When was a youngster, we would wear pantyhose under our football pants for warmth.


Growing up in a "Pre sunscreen" era we would wear them to keep our legs from getting sun burned while spear fishing and snorkeling for lobster in S. Fla.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess I need to lug some water to my elderly neighbor....His pump quit, and he has zero water, and he has pets, and he's pushing 90 and only has 1 useable arm....It's sad!! His wife has Alzheimer's and was put in a home at the beginning of the pandemic so they are both alone basically.


That's sweet of you.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How are you sweetheart


Good morning, I'm good, on my way to get cold glop slapped on my hair but that will be done. I'm dropping a couple of the pack off for grooming too. Why should I be the only one to suffer? How are you and what are you up to today?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

Coffee, need coffee. Then off to the dentist. Then to work. My 2 days off for the booster are over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you guys hear about Chris Cuomo? Fired


i have, saw the report on the AP....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I'm good, on my way to get cold glop slapped on my hair but that will be done. I'm dropping a couple of the pack off for grooming too. Why should I be the only one to suffer? How are you and what are you up to today?


SSDD here on the Nature Coast.
What’s cold glop???


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Morning everyone...how's everyone doing.....

woke up this morning to a mild 55F and a tad bit of fog.......not bad....today's high mid 70's and sunny

ok just made a fresh pot, be ready in a bit......

ok....time for breakfast.....large cup of Menudo....yes please......


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Figured out what it was you eat


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Figured out what it was you eat View attachment 5038606


this is a pork version, i've had a cattle version too....really good....just gotta watch the spice


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...how's everyone doing.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a mild 55F and a tad bit of fog.......not bad....today's high mid 70's and sunny
> 
> ...


32 here, a cup of spicy menudo would go just fine right now


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> 32 here, a cup of spicy menudo would go just fine right now


shit come on, i'll buy ya a cup...nothing like a good breakfast to warm ya up


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

I'd eat that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> shit come on, i'll buy ya a cup...nothing like a good breakfast to warm ya up


Better than cereal!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Better than cereal!


i still like my honey but cherrios.......but if u ever have a little to much to drink, and u have a semi hangover....menudo works to sober ya up. At least it does for me


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm making Thanksgiving 2.0 today. Once I get the stuffing made and the potatoes peeled I'll be good for the day while it cooks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i still like my honey but cherrios.......but if u ever have a little to much to drink, and u have a semi hangover....menudo works to sober ya up. At least it does for me


That would be after one drink lol


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm making Thanksgiving 2.0 today. Once I get the stuffing made and the potatoes peeled I'll be good for the day while it cooks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Does anyone have a spouse who is really into Christmas and you couldn’t care less?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

After my children left home, I quit Christmas. But then along came grandchildren and just like that, Christmas is back!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I paid $50 with a battery, and it turns out the battery is defective. I was using it on my buddy's battery last night. I saw a similar one for about $20 without a battery....Or you can buy the kits for about $10 and put them in your own clothing. They use those standard power bricks everyone uses to charge their phones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same vest $66 here 





__





Heated Vest For Man/Women,Electric Heating Vest USB Rechargeable,Washable Heated Jacket For Skiing,Fishing,Hiking (L,No Battery Included) : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors


Heated Vest For Man/Women,Electric Heating Vest USB Rechargeable,Washable Heated Jacket For Skiing,Fishing,Hiking (L,No Battery Included) : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same vest $66 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canadians should be able to take the cold


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

zzyx said:


>


Not sure if that would work with russets, guess I could try it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Does anyone have a spouse who is really into Christmas and you couldn’t care less?


It's the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not sure if that would work with russets, guess I could try it.


Try it and let us know the results.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Canadians should be able to take the cold


hard to stay warm after giving up a pound of flesh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the most wonderful time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 5038625


Sorry can’t help it. Doesn’t thrill me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That would be after one drink lol




come on now.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Does anyone have a spouse who is really into Christmas and you couldn’t care less?


My ex; it's gobsmacking : Total house decorations inside and out, Xmas music starting 2 weeks before. Then the tree, ultra detailed decorating of it, modern and family heirloom decorations, shit from her mom's childhood. The individual socks over the fireplace with more gifts.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5038632
> 
> come on now.......


I'll hold her extras.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

We used to do a tree trimming party every year it was epic. Maybe next christmas I'll host one... gonna be less epic without a fireplace.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll hold her extras.


no problem


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

all i have to say i thank you Mrs Perez for the wonderful breakfast........that kicked butt.....yum


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hard to stay warm after giving up a pound of flesh.


Woosh! Over my head


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

sniff 

sniff 

sniff........hmmm...new person smell.....


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

Watching Facebook hearing. Facebook is a human cesspool. That will be all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Watching Facebook hearing. Facebook is a human cesspool. That will be all.


got of that back in 2016 when the fit was starting to hit the shan


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

yes....


----------



## manfredo (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm making Thanksgiving 2.0 today. Once I get the stuffing made and the potatoes peeled I'll be good for the day while it cooks.


That sounds good...I think I'll pick one up at the grocery this week! My T-day ham is nearly gone....thankfully!! Made pasta last night for a change!!


The old neighbor already had water, and one of his woman friends....he called her Miss Daisey, lol, was taking him out for a booster...I invited him over for a hot shower at his convenience.

Time to go hang and hook up my DE lights...I only use them in winter due to the heat factor, but bring it on!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

yeah bout that....good bye


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Woosh! Over my head


bad joke, didn't stick the landing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5038651


yep, iggy button hit


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

I want a Christmas tree just like I put a picture of above to just show up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We used to do a tree trimming party every year it was epic. Maybe next christmas I'll host one... gonna be less epic without a fireplace.


We are picking up our tree tomorrow night. First real tree since moving out of my parents. I needed the real estate to make my seeding cabinet and threw out our fake tree.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Are you following bud man around


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sniff
> 
> sniff
> 
> sniff........hmmm...new person smell.....


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Jill


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2021)

Jill864 said:


> salts min or sample


Wait what are you offering?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5038653


 yuppers I get that


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That sounds good...I think I'll pick one up at the grocery this week! My T-day ham is nearly gone....thankfully!! Made pasta last night for a change!!
> The old neighbor already had water, and one of his woman friends....he called her Miss Daisey, lol, was taking him out for a booster...*I invited him over for a hot shower at his convenience.*
> 
> Time to go hang and hook up my DE lights...I only use them in winter due to the heat factor, but bring it on!!


It is cool that you take showers with elderly neighbors. That's pretty progressive


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow, she (?) didn't last long. We didn't even get boobie pics.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)

20 lbs. of love, best live Xmas tree accessory you can have. .j/s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is cool that you take showers with elderly neighbors. That's pretty progressive


He also gets guy to paint themselves into his garage to you have to watch this guy lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is cool that you take showers with elderly neighbors. That's pretty progressive


You’ll play some oldies?


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

We used to get a Christmas tree cutting permit from the National Forest. We would look for a tree when we were out hunting. it was $10 for 2 trees. They gave out a map of where to cut, but we usually just went to where we found some nice silver tips.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> We used to get a Christmas tree cutting permit from the National Forest. We would look for a tree when we were out hunting. it was $10 for 2 trees. They gave out a map of where to cut, but we usually just went to where we found some nice silver tips.


I can’t touch one, makes me look like I’ve got chicken pox again lol 

I’m glad I use a grinder when I’m out of weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

Surf world rocked by revelation iconic Pipeline house recently sold for $5 million not owned by Quiksilver but by Chinese consortium! - BeachGrit


The surf world is in shock after it was revealed the iconic “Quiksilver House” at 59-367 Ke Nui Rd was never owned by Quiksilver at all.




beachgrit.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2021)

@manfredo I KNEW once you wore it, you’d realize the hype was real! Seriously, how cool is it that we have heated clothes for next to nothing now?!?

@Laughing Grass lol of COURSE it’s $66 there and $50 here. I’m surprised Amazon takes your Monopoly money at all!  

@BobBitchen you should check out one of these heated vests that @manfredo and I picked up. Would make a 2am pee trip a little less painful in 0 degree weather


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2021)

This is a semi-finalized list of people participating in the gift exchange.

@Laughing Grass
@Rsawr
@DarkWeb
@cannabineer
@BudmanTX
@shrxhky420
@Metasynth
@BobBitchen

@GreatwhiteNorth you interested? I saw your message yesterday and didn’t really have a chance to answer it. We haven’t figured out gift parameters yet, but it’s gonna be a mixed bag I think

@raratt were you in or out?

Anyone else interested in participating, hit me up ASAP!


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @raratt were you in or out?


I'll PM you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

ya rang?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This is a semi-finalized list of people participating in the gift exchange.
> 
> @Laughing Grass
> @Rsawr
> ...


OK, I'll play.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> OK, I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 5038681


I've never had a dad give me a Christmas present I hope we get matched


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

o this just got interesting


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2021)

This is a semi-finalized list of people participating in the gift exchange.

@Laughing Grass
@Rsawr
@DarkWeb
@cannabineer
@BudmanTX
@shrxhky420
@Metasynth
@BobBitchen
@GreatwhiteNorth
@raratt

Anyone else interested in participating, hit me up ASAP!


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

15th is supposed to be the cutoff for mailing to get stuff delivered by Christmas.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> 15th is supposed to be the cutoff for mailing to get stuff delivered by Christmas.


Yeah we’re gonna try to get things finalized and mailed as close to the 10th as possible I think.

I’m closing the entries to the exchange tonight, so anyone who wants to get in, hit me up ASAP


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> 15th is supposed to be the cutoff for mailing to get stuff delivered by Christmas.


New years gifts still matter


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

not with UPS , someone is getting some parts.....and drunk..


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Celery and onion cut up, neck and innards boiling, cavity of the bird salted. Diced up the fresh sage, and I probably have a Tbsp of dry rubbed also. 
I should take this to Bear's foodie thread...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Celery and onion cut up, neck and innards boiling, cavity of the bird salted. Diced up the fresh sage, and I probably have a Tbsp of dry rubbed also.
> I should take this to Bear's foodie thread...lol.


i put a couple bay leaves inside mine and rosemary too


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i put a couple bay leaves inside mine and rosemary too


I'm doing what the Mrs says, for once. She adds a little oregano also. I have a big rosemary plant in the back yard, I have to hack it back a couple times a year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> yuppers I get that View attachment 5038655View attachment 5038656


definitely have to watch nightmare before christmas this month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t touch one, makes me look like I’ve got chicken pox again lol
> 
> I’m glad I use a grinder when I’m out of weed.View attachment 5038661View attachment 5038662


Nice tablecloth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm doing what the Mrs says, for once. She adds a little oregano also. I have a big rosemary plant in the back yard, I have to hack it back a couple times a year.


ah i gotcha...lol

little trick i learned this year, if u can pull the skin up a little away from the bird, and put pads of butter, between the skin and the bird, helps keep the meat moist.....and i was surprised it work...at least for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Grrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @manfredo I KNEW once you wore it, you’d realize the hype was real! Seriously, how cool is it that we have heated clothes for next to nothing now?!?
> 
> @Laughing Grass lol of COURSE it’s $66 there and $50 here. I’m surprised Amazon takes your Monopoly money at all!
> 
> @BobBitchen you should check out one of these heated vests that @manfredo and I picked up. Would make a 2am pee trip a little less painful in 0 degree weather


It's the same one @manfredo linked for $24


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> 15th is supposed to be the cutoff for mailing to get stuff delivered by Christmas.


I dropped 9 boxes off yesterday, I don't trust those estimates for overseas.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2021)

Mt Rose, no lifts running


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah i gotcha...lol
> 
> little trick i learned this year, if u can pull the skin up a little away from the bird, and put pads of butter, between the skin and the bird, helps keep the meat moist.....and i was surprised it work...at least for me


We take a stick of butter and rub it on the outside occasionally during cooking.


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Mt Rose, no lifts running
> 
> View attachment 5038707View attachment 5038708View attachment 5038709


Saw some pics from up at some other resorts up there, it is sad.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> SSDD here on the Nature Coast.
> What’s cold glop???


Hair color


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex; it's gobsmacking : Total house decorations inside and out, Xmas music starting 2 weeks before. Then the tree, ultra detailed decorating of it, modern and family heirloom decorations, shit from her mom's childhood. The individual socks over the fireplace with more gifts.


I love Christmas but that seems just a touch over the top. If I worked that hard I'd probably hate it. I'm putting up the tree right now. Hang on.

Ok Xmas decorating done


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Late night session
> 
> View attachment 5037273


Silhouette! Royalties!?


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

zzyx said:


>


I tried it on a small one, I kinda forgot it was on for awhile but I scored it lengthwise also. Skin came right off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

And.....we missed it


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And.....we missed it


ok what did i do this time.....sheesh


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And.....we missed it


It's not like I can do a video with my flip phone. I wouldn't know how anyway.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Mt Rose, no lifts running
> 
> View attachment 5038707View attachment 5038708View attachment 5038709


I ran into a couple Rose guys today


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

You guys are fine.....

East side 4:20


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2021)

Picnic time


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Picnic time
> 
> View attachment 5038765





Lol
Mushroom time


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

Movie rental recommendation for tonight?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Movie rental recommendation for tonight?


Dumb and dumber


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Movie rental recommendation for tonight?


what genre are ya looking for??? jc


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

Hot tub time machine


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dumb and dumber


my first thought is spaceballs.....js


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah that's a good one


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Blazing Saddles??


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 1, 2021)

Watched Gemini man with Will Smith.... Good.. Best car/bike chase sequence I've seen


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

now if you've had a few beers in ya, and your comfortably numb, want good music may i suggest Heavy Metal.......


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 1, 2021)

But for good stoner movie I'd go for Heavy Metal. Animated with one HELL of a soundtrack


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now if you've had a few beers in ya, and your comfortably numb, want good music may i suggest Heavy Metal.......


GREAT minds!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> GREAT minds!


ya betcha.....

Heavy Metal 2000 is pretty good too...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

Probably why I am who I am


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Movie rental recommendation for tonight?


Wall-E
Contact
Better Off Dead


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> But for good stoner movie I'd go for Heavy Metal. Animated with one HELL of a soundtrack


Stoners from the future making movies in the past?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2021)

I fucked up my estimation of when the next harvest was, I thought I'd have the week off but I'm stuck in trim jail again. It never ends...


6 og kush sog plants -




Dense, frosty nugs.




Still the best part of wakin' up...



16 more plants to go


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

@BobBitchen ever see this one


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen ever see this one


Great movie!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm just starting Squid Game to check out on breaks from trimming. Hope it is worth the hype.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love Christmas but that seems just a touch over the top. If I worked that hard I'd probably hate it. I'm putting up the tree right now. Hang on.
> View attachment 5038727
> Ok Xmas decorating done


YES!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Great movie!


I think its where the people who started the app Zwift got their idea.


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen ever see this one


That video rocks.


Toad licking triplets?


I hope that one day I may be so lucky as to meet up with such opulent minded siblings!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> *Wall-E*
> Contact
> Better Off Dead


Still makes me cry like a baby


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I fucked up my estimation of when the next harvest was, I thought I'd have the week off but I'm stuck in trim jail again. It never ends...
> 
> 
> 6 og kush sog plants -
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm just starting Squid Game to check out on breaks from trimming. Hope it is worth the hype.


Totally worth it.

Check out hellbound when you're done.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen ever see this one


Tnx
Looks my speed right now


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still makes me cry like a baby


Still a decent flick.

Wall-e was the last flick I saw at a drive-in.
And the only drive-in movie my grandson has seen.

At the Cherry Bowl









Cherry Bowl Drive In Theatre in Honor Michigan


Thank You for a Great Season We'll see you in the spring1st ShowingMinions Rise of Gru (PG)Watch Trailer2nd ShowingTop Gun Maverick (PG-13)Watch Trailer




www.cherrybowldrivein.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx
> Looks my speed right now


I had a feeling lol enjoy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Still a decent flick.
> 
> Wall-e was the last flick I saw at a drive-in.
> And the only drive-in movie my grandson has seen.
> ...


Mini golf too! I'm in.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 1, 2021)

Overfed SSSDH


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

White Papaya, smells exactly like Christmas Trees!

Off to drag the poor dog around the neighborhood


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> White Papaya, smells exactly like Christmas Trees!
> View attachment 5038965
> Off to drag the poor dog around the neighborhood


You didn't press that,...did you?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't press that,...did you?


No, not me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning






Got a few inches of dense heavy snow. Not my favorite but it's good to fill in all the holes and dangerous stuff in the woods....so a good start to a base in there for skiing. How's it going today?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your time shovelin' all that  Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Good morning, happy Thursday. 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


46° and pouring rain this morning. No dog park today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't press that,...did you?


Don't tell anyone but I didn't press this one either!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 46° and pouring rain this morning. No dog park today.


Ugh good morning, it's 38 and clear here. So lots of dog walking after the rest of them return from the groomers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 46° and pouring rain this morning. No dog park today.


Cold rain sucks!



curious2garden said:


> Don't tell anyone but I didn't press this one either!
> View attachment 5039144


How where they?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2021)

Bacon, Bacon! Mornin all!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> ...snip...
> How where they?


Both were good, thank you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

It’s 59 and I’m seriously freezing!!

Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Damn, you guys think it’s the real deal?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn, you guys think it’s the real deal?
> View attachment 5039160


Shopping for some treats?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Shopping for some treats?


Daily emails with sales and specials. I’m done shopping. Cash is a great size for an 8 year old granddaughter


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Daily emails with sales and specials. I’m done shopping. Cash is a great size for an 8 year old granddaughter


I would have thought anyone who gave me cash was awesome at 8. Still do! Solid choices. You're gonna be the cooler gMa


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I would have thought anyone who gave me cash was awesome at 8. Still do! Solid choices. You're gonna be the cooler gMa


Thankie


----------



## zzyx (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn, you guys think it’s the real deal?
> View attachment 5039160


Is what the real deal? The pic, acapulco gold, trulieve???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cold rain sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> How where they?


Hot chocolate and baileys kind of morning. 

At least our snow is gone. 



curious2garden said:


> Ugh good morning, it's 38 and clear here. So lots of dog walking after the rest of them return from the groomers.


Morning, how many dogs do you have?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

I want that Acapulco weed. SATIVA finally!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hot chocolate and baileys kind of morning.
> 
> At least our snow is gone.
> 
> ...


I own 4 and 2 that I foster. But those 2 are both biters so they probably aren't going anywhere soon. So I guess I own 6. BTW I have Bailey's in the fridge. It does sound like it would hit the spot this morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

No I don’t


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want that Acapulco weed. SATIVA finally!


Did you see that sativa that @Rsawr grew? That thing took forever!



curious2garden said:


> I own 4 and 2 that I foster. But those 2 are both biters so they probably aren't going anywhere soon. So I guess I own 6. BTW I have Bailey's in the fridge. It does sound like it would hit the spot this morning.


That must be awesome! Not the biting lol. Do the two get along with your other four?

I'm boiling some water right now!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

I did not see it. I can’t rarely get straight sativa. But no way in hell I’d ever pay $53 for an eighth!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I did not see it. I can’t rarely get straight sativa. But no way in hell I’d ever pay $53 for an eighth!


Is the weed at your dispensaries cured? I don't think it is here.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning RIU peeps. Back to work today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is the weed at your dispensaries cured? I don't think it is here.


Yeah I’m pretty sure it is. The kids in there have no idea when I ask. They can’t tell me the color of the trichomes when harvested either.They just look at me like I had three heads.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Movie rental recommendation for tonight?


Worlds fastest Indian.

Anthony Hopkins is awesome in this one & not scary at all. : ]


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That thing took forever!


I think the one I grew was in flower 16 weeks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think the one I grew was in flower 16 weeks.


Tasty?


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want that Acapulco weed. SATIVA finally!


I have over a half pound of Panama Pupil, last I checked. Not the best strain I have grown.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Panama pupil?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is cool that you take showers with elderly neighbors. That's pretty progressive


Yeah, he let out a woo hoo when I offered the hot shower too....I thought afterwards, I sure hope this doesn't involve me helping him shower!!



Paul Drake said:


> Damn, you guys think it’s the real deal?
> View attachment 5039160


nooooo


raratt said:


> I have over a half pound of Panama Pupil, last I checked. Not the best strain I have grown.


Yeah that was a Mass Medical Strain....All their strains seem to be low in THC. Some looked really beautiful growing but no kick!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I want that Acapulco weed. SATIVA finally!


I got some of these seeds but I need a dedicated tent and light for them:








Original Haze 100% Colombian


ORIGINAL HAZE Regular Seeds I got Original Haze directly from Skunkman Sam IN 2012 and they are the original 3 way Colombian Haze that was first bred in 1969 in the Santa Cruz mountains by Sam's neighbor "G". Sam kept them through IBL breeding since the 70's to preserve the variety. Original...




agseedco.com





We'll see how I feel about them in the new year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I got some of these seeds but I need a dedicated tent and light for them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooo eeeet you can do anything!


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I got some of these seeds but I need a dedicated tent and light for them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am intrigued, those may be the unicorn I have been hunting for, never know. Those seeds are pricy, better be good. The Mrs would fire me if I spent that much on seeds, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dooo eeeet you can do anything!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am intrigued, those may be the unicorn I have been hunting for, never know. Those seeds are pricy, better be good. The Mrs would fire me if I spent that much on seeds, lol.


LOL, the seeds are the least of it. A new tent all the accessories and another LED and a mini-split.  You might want to check out Todd's site. He's made some nice crosses with the ON Haze that might work out well for you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5039208


Good morning Jeff. How are you and the wife doing this morning?


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Todd's site.


?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> ?








Authentic Genetics Seed Company


Buy cannabis hemp marijuana seeds online from the best and most authentic seed bank. Feminized & regular cannabis seeds by Mel Frank and Todd McCormick for sale. Fast free delivery within the USA. Authentic Genetics is the home of Skunk #1, Haze, Northern Lights, Durban Poison, Afghan, Colombian...




agseedco.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit-fuck, no wakey/bakey, today....in Rochester....got a date with a robot......it's goona pull out my prostate this morning.....happy, happy joy,joy..........then Wake and get anniliated.. you all have a great day.....I hate this getting old shit ! Must maintain sense of humor and adapt, always!


How'd the surgery go. How are you doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff. How are you and the wife doing this morning?


We are alive yuppers doing better thanks for asking and you and your better haft no wait you are the better haft are you not things that make you go hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Authentic Genetics Seed Company
> 
> 
> Buy cannabis hemp marijuana seeds online from the best and most authentic seed bank. Feminized & regular cannabis seeds by Mel Frank and Todd McCormick for sale. Fast free delivery within the USA. Authentic Genetics is the home of Skunk #1, Haze, Northern Lights, Durban Poison, Afghan, Colombian...
> ...


Flowering time 12 - 16 weeks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think the one I grew was in flower 16 weeks.


I think hers was around that too.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flowering time 12 - 16 weeks
> 
> View attachment 5039214


It's fun keeping a plant alive a long time! I am so excited for my sativa run in a few months ;]


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flowering time 12 - 16 weeks
> 
> View attachment 5039214


I do outside. Maybe next year after bionics.
Either I grow a big one outside or I’m gonna buy a pound of mixed Sativas post trialand a press of course.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's fun keeping a plant alive a long time! I am so excited for my sativa run in a few months ;]


Didn’t you just chop a cindi?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning ladies and gents....how's everyone doing.....

yeah got here a little late, had to help someone this morning find they're cows.......couple of them got out this morning sooooo......

well woke up to a mild 58F this morning.....high today almost 80F.....yes i said 80 ...interesting fall we're having...

just made a fresh pot......warm up are up in a minute or 2

now to attempt to attack these bean and cheese..........already getting customer this morning...been hectic to say the least


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents....how's everyone doing.....
> 
> yeah got here a little late, had to help someone this morning find they're cows.......couple of them got out this morning sooooo......
> 
> ...


My cousin hit a horse and a friend hit a pig many years ago. Totaled both vehicles.
I can’t imagine a cow!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2021)

Ifing my Panama red is the real deal it could be any where from 17 to 21 weeks the longer it goes the better I can not wait if I knew how to put picture of Homer Simpson drooling yes yes I would


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents....how's everyone doing.....
> 
> yeah got here a little late, had to help someone this morning find they're cows.......couple of them got out this morning sooooo......
> 
> ...


Like moo cows? 

Only in Texas.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's fun keeping a plant alive a long time! I am so excited for my sativa run in a few months ;]


I could get two harvests in that time lol. Hopefully it turns out fantastic for you!



Paul Drake said:


> I do outside. Maybe next year after bionics.
> Either I grow a big one outside or I’m gonna buy a pound of mixed Sativas post trialand a press of course.


Can you do outdoors with your med permit?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5039218


----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My cousin hit a horse and a friend hit a pig many years ago. Totaled both vehicles.
> I can’t imagine a cow!


Yep, I've seen a cow hit. I grew up next to a huge dairy farm and one night they got out into the highway...Not pretty. And I have hit deer myself. One time during a snowstorm I had a deer run right into the side of my van while driving slow, maybe 20 mph....He got up and ran off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could get two harvests in that time lol. Hopefully it turns out fantastic for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do outdoors with your med permit?


ummmmmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My cousin hit a horse and a friend hit a pig many years ago. Totaled both vehicles.
> I can’t imagine a cow!


i can, i've seen it personally.....i've also seen a person get killed too because one....right up into the cab of a pick up....not a pretty sight


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ifing my Panama red is the real deal it could be any where from 17 to 21 weeks the longer it goes the better I can not wait if I knew how to put picture of Homer Simpson drooling yes yes I would


----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I could get two harvests in that time* lol. Hopefully it turns out fantastic for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do outdoors with your med permit?


Yep, that is why I don't...But it would be fun perhaps to grow one for personal use...let it ride out 2 Indica grows in the corner of the flower room and keep it all for personal.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could get two harvests in that time lol. Hopefully it turns out fantastic for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do outdoors with your med permit?


 If in 16 weeks I get my mind blown, totally worth it. I can do indica the following grow to make up time!

I get 5 plants a grow, may as well toss one of the 5 in a corner and check on it in 4 months, right?

It's funnnnnn


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like moo cows?
> 
> Only in Texas.


yes moo cows, my friend runs about 30 of them on his property, he buys and sells them to market


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t you just chop a cindi?


Yeah! Blueberry cindy99 cross, so the blueberry probably shortened the flower a bit. Mine was only 13 weeks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> ummmmmmmm


So is that a yes I'm god smacked if so that is awesome


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Long Sativas are best for outside grows imo


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My cousin hit a horse and a friend hit a pig many years ago. Totaled both vehicles.
> I can’t imagine a cow!


I almost got t-boned by a steak.....I mean cow lol I watched it run for the open gate while I was driving along side of the fence.......I don't think it cared or didn't see my jeep.....I swerved out of the way and missed it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! Blueberry cindy99 cross, so the blueberry probably shortened the flower a bit. Mine was only 13 weeks


That sounds delicious. I love bb and c99


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds delicious. I love bb and c99


Beat me to it


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2021)

I love cannabis. There’s a right time for every strain


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love cannabis. There’s a right time for every strain


And rarely a wrong strain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love cannabis. There’s a right time for every strain


And there's a wrong time too lol I'll never forget the time I toked on something that definitely made you a little goofy. And I thought ah I'll be fine........yep same day I ended up having to get in touch with some chemists at loctite......I held it together


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I almost got t-boned by a steak.....I mean cow lol I watched it run for the open gate while I was driving along side of the fence.......I don't think it cared or didn't see my jeep.....I swerved out of the way and missed it.


i had one with that name too.......always managed to get into my yard.......i would call the owner and tell him "come get your t bone steak out of my yard"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think hers was around that too.


The pure sativas I'm familiar with don't 'end'. They are perennials and you just walk out and trim what you want. I had a friend who had one against his back fence for at least 3 years. That's why I want a dedicated tent.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i had one with that name too.......always managed to get into my yard.......i would call the owner and tell him "come get your t bone steak out of my yard"


Nope never saw your cow


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope never saw your cow


almost....if this state didn't have cattle rustling laws i would have...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen ever see this one


dunno where you found this, but this is actually cool......might have to ck it out


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The pure sativas I'm familiar with don't 'end'. They are perennials and you just walk out and trim what you want. I had a friend who had one against his back fence for at least 3 years. That's why I want a dedicated tent.


How much direct sunlight? I’m surrounded by fences. Ask jr detective @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The pure sativas I'm familiar with don't 'end'. They are perennials and you just walk out and trim what you want. I had a friend who had one against his back fence for at least 3 years. That's why I want a dedicated tent.


Was it in flower for three years?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno where you found this, but this is actually cool......might have to ck it out


Was really baked with my buddy years ago and it came on the tv.....thought it would be great to see on shrooms.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was really baked with my buddy years ago and it came on the tv.....thought it would be great to see on shrooms.


I could go for some shrooms. Talk my shrink into it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> *I could go for some shrooms*. Talk my shrink into it lol


Me too


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Me too


Come on down
We can find some in that spot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was really baked with my buddy years ago and it came on the tv.....thought it would be great to see on shrooms.


have to agree with ya there, look a like a good stoner/shroomer movie


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Watched Alice in Wonderland in my old bedroom at my parents house on shrooms


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love cannabis. There’s a right time for every strain


Wins Internet for today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Britney Spears is 40 today


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Britney Spears is 40 today


miss meltdown is 40.....damn.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Britney Spears is 40 today


So what are you saying


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Watched Alice in Wonderland in my old bedroom at my parents house on shrooms


My parents were downstairs lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> miss meltdown is 40.....damn.....


Ok nap time with Britney


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Britney Spears is 40 today


Drooling


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok nap time with Britney


rest well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So what are you saying


She's old


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's old


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


53... he old too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 53... he old too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Lots of angry reactions, my day is complete.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wow, she (?) didn't last long. We didn't even get boobie pics.


Here’s a gif of bouncing blue ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5039275


LOL I love you guys


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL I love you guys


we love you too.... 

so


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck


Thanks DarkWeb....didn't wanna f around with that shit. Don't have to worry about that damn thing anymore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks DarkWeb....didn't wanna f around with that shit. Don't have to worry about that damn thing anymore.


How you doing today?


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Best of luck today and wishing you a speedy recovery!!


Hey Manfredo , you crazy dab and a dentist dude! That still gets me going. Thanks so much for the sentiment.....guess I'll be bonging my brains out on the couch all day for a week or so. You take care.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 2, 2021)

I need an all day dab!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How you doing today?


Biggest problem is stomach area, where incisions are made....feels like somebody beat it with a crowbar..........no biggy, been beat up worse than this. Could of had a biiger problem. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey Manfredo , you crazy dab and a dentist dude! That still gets me going. Thanks so much for the sentiment.....guess I'll be bonging my brains out on the couch all day for a week or so. You take care.


Bong away, you deserve it!! Yes, this getting older shit is for the birds!! And there's no place like home to heal!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bong away, you deserve it!! Yes, this getting older shit is for the birds!! And there's no place like home to heal!!
> 
> View attachment 5039294


Getting old isn't for lightweights........my living hard lifestyle all these years probably hasn't helped, it takes it's toll, but I still act like a 15yr older and still have plenty of piss and vinegar left. I still like good crazy adventures. And so true, no place like home to heal up! 
Thanks again stoner comrade!


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

I need to get my prostate checked, it hasn't been done in a decade. I wouldn't even require him to buy me dinner first, a drink would be fine though.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

It sucks getting old, having to change hobbies like drinking all night, thats the first one to go.
I have to car camp and do day hikes, trudging along with 20-30 lb packs just beats you down all day, can't even stand up after 3-4 days of that.

I ran out of bed time cookies the other day, my back is hurting again from sleeping badly.
Just did a fresh batch of apricot pecan cookies, yummy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Oh damn it.....three minutes late again


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

Well, I'm sure you were busy puffin and lost track of time...i did


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Well, I'm sure you were busy puffin and lost track of time...i did


I wish. You know if you have a trench to fill with cement and know the dimensions.......why can't they bring the correct amount of cement? It's fucking simple math 

Ha I want to have a puff right now. Third time these guys went for more today.........happened the first time too


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to get my prostate checked, it hasn't been done in a decade. I wouldn't even require him to buy me dinner first, a drink would be fine though.


Just make sure he doesn't have BOTH hands on your shoulders during the exam. Or if he does, you shouldn't have to pay...


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish. You know if you have a trench to fill with cement and know the dimensions.......why can't they bring the correct amount of cement? It's fucking simple math
> 
> Ha I want to have a puff right now. Third time these guys went for more today.........happened the first time too







__





Concrete Calculator


This free concrete calculator estimates the amount of concrete necessary for a project and can account for different shapes and quantities.




www.calculator.net


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just make sure he doesn't have BOTH hands on your shoulders during the exam. Or if he does, you shouldn't have to pay...


We all pay for him, he is military.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just make sure he doesn't have BOTH hands on your shoulders during the exam. Or if he does, you shouldn't have to pay...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check this out. Lots of good stuff 




__





Calculator Apps: Home Improvement Remodeling Construction


Calculator Apps for Home Improvement Remodeling Construction and Renovation with Detailed Scaled Diagrams for all Construction Tasks + Woodwork Metal Work and Craft




www.blocklayer.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How much direct sunlight? I’m surrounded by fences. Ask jr detective @Laughing Grass


I'm not sure.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 2, 2021)

Yup, stuck at work with no dab.


raratt said:


> We all pay for him, he is military.


Ah, good old socialized medicine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2021)

I gotta stop smoking all my scissor hash, I'm so high I can barely finish this trim session. Just 4 more plants to go...










2 Strawberry Cheesecake -




2 Durbin Poison.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish. You know if you have a trench to fill with cement and know the dimensions.......why can't they bring the correct amount of cement? It's fucking simple math
> 
> Ha I want to have a puff right now. Third time these guys went for more today.........happened the first time too


Maybe you need to try a new supplier, but your right...how many yards and when, its a simple equation





__





Home - Weed Precast


High quality precast concrete products manufactured to your specifications




weedprecast.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Maybe you need to try a new supplier, but your right...how many yards and when, its a simple equation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not me it's the guys doing the job.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I gotta stop smoking all my scissor hash, I'm so high I can barely finish this trim session. Just 4 more plants to go...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039330
> ...


Those scissors look well loved.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not me it's the guys doing the job.


Didn't think it was.
Its just hard to watch the workers when the cement truck stops pumping...they always point at each other, then call the boss while half the cement sets up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Didn't think it was.
> Its just hard to watch the workers when the cement truck stops pumping...they always point at each other, then call the boss while half the cement sets up.


Definitely should have gotten a truck it was about a pallet and a half of 80#s 

And this was the second time. They had to come back to tear out the first perimeter drain they laid. I think my job was the last one for the original foreman.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My cousin hit a horse and a friend hit a pig many years ago. Totaled both vehicles.
> I can’t imagine a cow!


A good friend was driving to Fairbanks years ago @ -50 F & hit a bull buffalo with a datsun b-210.
Results as expected.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A good friend was driving to Fairbanks years ago @ -50 F & hit a bull buffalo with a datsun b-210.
> Results as expected.


Bet that bull weighed about as much as the car.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Dab time!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I gotta stop smoking all my scissor hash, I'm so high I can barely finish this trim session. Just 4 more plants to go...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039330
> ...


I'm having same damn problem...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I almost got t-boned by a steak.....I mean cow lol I watched it run for the open gate while I was driving along side of the fence.......I don't think it cared or didn't see my jeep.....I swerved out of the way and missed it.


Thank goodness you were not flanked or chucked.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely should have gotten a truck it was about a pallet and a half of 80#s
> 
> And this was the second time. They had to come back to tear out the first perimeter drain they laid. I think my job was the last one for the original foreman.


   

I sure hope you have cement mixer!! Those 80 # bags are no fun to mu[ix by hand...Not even one!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I almost got t-boned by a steak.....I mean cow lol I watched it run for the open gate while I was driving along side of the fence.......I don't think it cared or didn't see my jeep.....I swerved out of the way and missed it.


Did someone say T-bone? 


and desert is cooling




No THC in the cookies, so I'd better go do a dab while they cool.

Oh @Jeffislovinlife, your bedtime snack!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I sure hope you have cement mixer!! Those 80 # bags are no fun to mu[ix by hand...Not even one!


Oh I didn't do it. It was definitely not the most efficient way to get a job done correctly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did someone say T-bone?
> View attachment 5039523
> 
> and desert is cooling
> ...


Man I want one now lol baked potato too 



Dab? Sure let's go!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did someone say T-bone?
> View attachment 5039523
> 
> and desert is cooling
> ...


Steak AND cookies!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Oh and for the desert cooling, indeed. Hard freeze in a week. Have you priced proPAIN?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2021)

. Weed and whiskey.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi beautiful 
49 and hopefully sunny 
Couple of drs today 
I believe my new arthritis pill, otezla, is working well.
Then off to the marijuana store


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

Waiting for bacon to cook, rolled some sativa up for the day.
I might have to stop in at the retail store, they have a fresh crop of Mimosa


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Waiting for bacon to cook, rolled some sativa up for the day.
> I might have to stop in at the retail store, they have a fresh crop of Mimosa


Yummy breakfast


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yummy breakfast


Fluffy omelette, with jalapeno, tomato, Jarlsberg


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Anybody else like this rig?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anybody else like this rig?View attachment 5039691View attachment 5039692




SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2021)

Gonna nap... or lay down for another hour or so. Got so much work to do... maybe I should just start my day 

   

Nah, I'll nap for a bit or whatever 

SH420


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning RIU! Yup, I’m awake, barely. Gotta go check the garden, feed the cats, and get to work. Granddaughter stayed the night so I was up late.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Morning


Damn it's windy today. The snow set up like cement. Not fun unless you're on race skis and can handle it.....this shit has gotta be fast. It's 31° and we're going to get to a high of a whopping 33°


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5039705
> 
> Damn it's windy today. The snow set up like cement. Not fun unless you're on race skis and can handle it.....this shit has gotta be fast. It's 31° and we're going to get to a high of a whopping 33°


Great for tubing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Great for tubing?


Only if you like danger


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only if you like danger




Good morning, happy Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039707
> 
> Good morning, happy Friday


Back when I was a teenager if there was no lessons we'd take some sheet pans from the kitchen and sled down the slopes......lucky we didn't die. Lots of people think it'd be fun to sled a ski trail......it hardly ends well.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday


Holy crap, I thought it was Wed or Thurs, I've just been ignoring the crappy weather days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039707
> 
> Good morning, happy Friday


Hi beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Back when I was a teenager if there was no lessons we'd take some sheet pans from the kitchen and sled down the slopes......lucky we didn't die. Lots of people think it'd be fun to sled a ski trail......it hardly ends well.


Trash can lids too


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Man, Alec Baldwin looks like shit.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Back when I was a teenager if there was no lessons we'd take some sheet pans from the kitchen and sled down the slopes......lucky we didn't die. Lots of people think it'd be fun to sled a ski trail......it hardly ends well.


Not much more dangerous than them saucers they sold us as kids!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning everyone.


DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5039705
> 
> Damn it's windy today. The snow set up like cement. Not fun unless you're on race skis and can handle it.....this shit has gotta be fast. It's 31° and we're going to get to a high of a whopping 33°


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Not much more dangerous than them saucers they sold us as kids!


I had one. You can still get them too. 

But yeah going to a ski resort and sledding on the slopes is extremely dangerous. Snowcats, snow guns and grooming......and the fact it's usually someone that's pretty drunk. There's even been people trying to drive up the slopes. People die more than you realize doing stuff like that.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones.  
Sup today?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one. You can still get them too.
> 
> But yeah going to a ski resort and sledding on the slopes is extremely dangerous. Snowcats, snow guns and grooming......and the fact it's usually someone that's pretty drunk. There's even been people trying to drive up the slopes. People die more than you realize doing stuff like that.


Hell, I almost died just skiing! Nothing nicer than laying in the deep mountain snow with a bota bag fulla wine and a doobie thought.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.
> Sup today?


Meh, a little RIU trolling, lol. What’s up whit you?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Man, Alec Baldwin looks like shit.


He’s a man on a tour right now and touring can be tiring. The tour is called the ‘it wasn’t me’ tour.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

He’s going through some things for sure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Hell, I almost died just skiing!


Happens all the time. I've seen some pretty nasty wrecks.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Meh, a little RIU trolling, lol. What’s up whit you?


Not trolling. 
Coffee and dogs and workout.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Just bought a bunch of kids crafts for the grandchildren, it’s Christmas ya know. Bought me some shit too. Grow shit, that’s my gig.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Just bought a bunch of kids crafts for the grandchildren, it’s Christmas ya know. Bought me some shit too. Grow shit, that’s my gig.


20 bucks says you are too coward to glue dip a seedling in glitter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 20 bucks says you are too coward to glue dip a seedling in glitter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 20 bucks says you are too coward to glue dip a seedling in glitter.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 20 bucks says you are too coward to glue dip a seedling in glitter.


I dont understand are you the Glitter?  sorry I just woke up.

Morning all!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> He’s a man on a tour right now and touring can be tiring. The tour is called the ‘it wasn’t me’ tour.


How do you hold a gun AT ALL and not check it?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 20 bucks says you are too coward to glue dip a seedling in glitter.


I dunno, I just culled a pheno of my SSSDH, due to a foxtail trait, and I’ve killed many plants accidentally, so not a stretch, lol


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I dont understand are you the Glitter?  sorry I just woke up.
> 
> Morning all!


Wishful thinking I see. It is Christmas I suppose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Now who deserves a tag


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Not much more dangerous than them saucers they sold us as kids!


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5039751


Great, you just triggered my PTSD!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I dont understand are you the Glitter?  sorry I just woke up.
> 
> Morning all!


If it gets me free seedlings, maybe...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5039705
> 
> Damn it's windy today. The snow set up like cement. Not fun unless you're on race skis and can handle it.....this shit has gotta be fast. It's 31° and we're going to get to a high of a whopping 33°



the right tool is needed…  
Boilerplate here also


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 20 bucks says you are too coward to glue dip a seedling in glitter.


Also, I know where I’d look for a woman if I were looking; craft fairs! I ran into a scrapbook club at the last hotel I stayed at. The grandchildren love exploring hotels. Anywho, I noticed a lot of activity so I inquired. The lady said, “This is a scrapbook club. More women than you can shake a stick at.” Why men go to bars looking for women is beyond me, lol!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Also, I know where I’d look for a woman if I were looking; craft fairs! I ran into a scrapbook club at the last hotel I stayed at. The grandchildren love exploring hotels. Anywho, I noticed a lot of activity so I inquired. The lady said, “This is a scrapbook club. More women than you can shake a stick at.” Why men go to bars looking for women is beyond me, lol!


Yoga......


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yoga......


While I like yoga, and I am guilty of signing up for aerobics when I was younger for same reason. It’s different at artsy crafty stuff though. Peeps seem chiller.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anybody else like this rig?View attachment 5039691View attachment 5039692


Yes, so long as you clean it


zzyx said:


> Not much more dangerous than them saucers they sold us as kids!


When my ex's boy was about 5 years old, I use to pull him behind my ATV on a flying saucer....Just like water skiing, you can whip the rider on the turns. One time he fell off at a high rate of speed, and just laid there in the snow face down...I was sure i had broke his neck and killed him...as I drove up to him his little head popped up out of the snow and he started bitching. That was the last "whip".  

Is it dab time yet? I am thinking groceries today, and move some plants from the veg closet to flower room. I finished phase A of trim jail last night....Half done but the other half needs a week. Not my best harvest, but not my worst either!


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, so long as you clean it


First thing I look for!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Back when I was a teenager if there was no lessons we'd take some sheet pans from the kitchen and sled down the slopes......lucky we didn't die. Lots of people think it'd be fun to sled a ski trail......it hardly ends well.


No GT Snow Racers? Those things were fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> View attachment 5039738


If you want help we'd need to see your plant under natural light  BTW if you haven't been around here in a decade why is your profile locked and your sig says you're a professional troll hunter? So many questions for a Friday, good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Also, I know where I’d look for a woman if I were looking; craft fairs! I ran into a scrapbook club at the last hotel I stayed at. The grandchildren love exploring hotels. Anywho, I noticed a lot of activity so I inquired. The lady said, “This is a scrapbook club. More women than you can shake a stick at.” Why men go to bars looking for women is beyond me, lol!


The only woman I met at a bar was well worth it. No data on craft fair cruising... get back to you next summer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Bought our Christmas tree last night... only to find out that my partner is highly allergic to it. 

I threw out our old fake tree so now I have to go buy another one today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No GT Snow Racers? Those things were fun!


Nope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.


You ever go tubing on the ski hills? Thats' more my speed.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 3, 2021)

Fastest sleds (and most comfortable) Snow tubes


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> men go to bars looking for women i


Because they have been drinking which increases the likelihood of a successful evening.
Mornin.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you want help we'd need to see your plant under natural light  BTW if you haven't been around here in a decade why is your profile locked and your sig says you're a professional troll hunter? So many questions for a Friday, good morning.


Fixed it! I need help but not with my garden, lol. I usually know when I have fucked up and how to fix it. Grow through your mistakes. Someone once asked my aikidio Sensei how he could perform flawless technique. He laughed and said, “I make many mistakes. I just correct them faster now.”


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Because they have been drinking which increases the likelihood of a successful evening.
> Mornin.


Yeah, I guess if you’re interested in just an evening.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bought our Christmas tree last night... only to find out that my partner is highly allergic to it.
> 
> I threw out our old fake tree so now I have to go buy another one today.


Sorry for laughing out loud... I hope your new one is pretty


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever go tubing on the ski hills? Thats' more my speed.
> 
> View attachment 5039761


Regretfully......


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bought our Christmas tree last night... only to find out that my partner is highly allergic to it.
> 
> I threw out our old fake tree so now I have to go buy another one today.


Gift her an early Xmas present of a shitton of Benedryl and keep the tree


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

Morning....how's everyone doing.....TGIFF.........

woke up this morning to a light rain and almost 60F , in december....yes in december.....high today almost 80F and a little muggy....

just got to the shop.....started a fresh pot be ready in a few moments....

now to attack these bean and cheese..........


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning....how's everyone doing.....TGIFF.........
> 
> woke up this morning to a light rain and almost 60F , in december....yes in december.....high today almost 80F and a little muggy....
> 
> ...


I had to ski in 70° weather once.....horrible.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 3, 2021)

Stravinsky and dabs this morning. 

You guys finally convinced me I needed a nectar collector again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to ski in 70° weather once.....horrible.


not much snow on the ground....???

still trying to get some coffee in me and taco's ,stayed up a little late watching "Joker"


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Stravinsky and dabs this morning.
> 
> You guys finally convinced me I needed a nectar collector again.
> 
> View attachment 5039780


That little kit was the first nectar collector I ever bought. Enjoy!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That little kit was the first nectar collector I ever bought. Enjoy!



The first one I had years ago was a much higher quality. I went to the headshop to get some raw cones and saw this little piece sitting there for $25. The sales girl was cute, flirty, and knocked $5 off the price when I asked how much it was. I've had about 4g of homemade oil folded up in parchment for almost 5 moths and decided it was time to do something with it. 

It was either this or make a tincture, so I decided I wanted clean dabs again. After three hits, I already know I'll be getting a higher grade one within the next week.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> The first one I had years ago was a much higher quality. I went to the headshop to get some raw cones and saw this little piece sitting there for $25. The sales girl was cute, flirty, and knocked $5 off the price when I asked how much it was. I've had about 4g of homemade oil folded up in parchment for almost 5 moths and decided it was time to do something with it.
> 
> It was either this or make a tincture, so I decided I wanted clean dabs again. After three hits, I already know I'll be getting a higher grade one within the next week.


Yeah I’m a big fan of nectar collectors. I am waiting on an electric one to be delivered to try out.

Glad the girl knocked off a couple bucks for ya! $20 isn’t a bad price, I think I paid $10-$15, and I live in an area over saturated by smoke shops…and that was also maybe close to a decade ago. Fucking inflation…lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> The first one I had years ago was a much higher quality. I went to the headshop to get some raw cones and saw this little piece sitting there for $25. The sales girl was cute, flirty, and knocked $5 off the price when I asked how much it was. I've had about 4g of homemade oil folded up in parchment for almost 5 moths and decided it was time to do something with it.
> 
> It was either this or make a tincture, so I decided I wanted clean dabs again. After three hits, I already know I'll be getting a higher grade one within the next week.


I'm very happy with my Nectar Collector Pro Mini. Expensive but seems worth it. The stand was worth it too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> not much snow on the ground....???
> 
> still trying to get some coffee in me and taco's ,stayed up a little late watching "Joker"


It was a crazy spring day. The snow was so weird. And even in just boxers and a shell it was to hot to ski.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Yeah, I guess if you’re interested in just an evening.


Hafta start somewhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was a crazy spring day. The snow was so weird. And even in just boxers and a shell it was to hot to ski.


i'd bet......hard to believe there was snow on the mountain at that temp........or at least it was melting..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Gift her an early Xmas present of a shitton of Benedryl and keep the tree


lol if the trip was much longer she was gonna need her epipen. She allergic to everything. dogs, cats, peanuts, wool. She can eat shellfish tho... go figure.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was a crazy spring day. The snow was so weird. And even in just boxers and a shell it was to hot to ski.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

got a little work to do this weekend, clean out the garden bead, transplanting, and a fire pit burn.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

raratt said:


>


nice gif


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'd bet......hard to believe there was snow on the mountain at that temp........or at least it was melting..


It happens. We do usually have a few days like that every season. Hopefully not too many because if it starts melting that fast it can cause many problems with the snow, the rivers, roads and houses. 

At the end of a season a few nice sunny days are awesome. I love spring skiing


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It happens. We do usually have a few days like that every season. Hopefully not too many because if it starts melting that fast it can cause many problems with the snow, the rivers, roads and houses.
> 
> At the end of a season a few nice sunny days are awesome. I love spring skiing


i really need to ck off the bucket list....sking? never been.....think we talked about that earlier this year......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

I would try this!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would try this!


YouTube channel…


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would try this!


Totally agree. I have always thought about putting a couple kids snowboards on my downhill bike


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> YouTube channel…


Need to electrify and go faster!



DarkWeb said:


> Totally agree. I have always thought about putting a couple kids snowboards on my downhill bike


The geometry looks weird to me. It needs to be 13" taller.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Gift her an early Xmas present of a shitton of Benedryl and keep the tree


I ordered this. At least it will smell like a tree in here.






Aromatique Smell of The Tree Cube 12 oz Glass Scented Jar Candle : Amazon.ca: Home


Aromatique Smell of The Tree Cube 12 oz Glass Scented Jar Candle : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered this. At least it will smell like a tree in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll be allergic to it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She'll be allergic to it


lol probably


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would try this!


That looks awesome. I would schedule my surgery upon rental and save some time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered this. At least it will smell like a tree in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought u were gonna get a fake tree....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2021)

Finished Squid Game last night, it was pretty good. I think I'll try Peeky Blinders next...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That looks awesome. I would schedule my surgery upon rental and save some time.


Really looks cool, my brain says go for it but the body say WTF is wrong with you?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thought u were gonna get a fake tree....


I just realized it's a $43 candle


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just realized it's a $43 candle


wtf?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thought u were gonna get a fake tree....


I'm getting a tree too, just wanted the smell.



DarkWeb said:


> I just realized it's a $43 candle


Same price range as Yankee Candle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same price range as Yankee Candle.


Yeah I don't get it. My wife likes candles too. The ones with the wood wicks are cool because it sounds like a fireplace.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I don't get it. My wife likes candles too. The ones with the wood wicks are cool because it sounds like a fireplace.


Never seen them before. Sounds kinda cool. I'm not really into candles that much, but had my heart set on having the house smell like a pine tree.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

WoW, candle making kits are fairly cheep......hmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Candle-Making-Kit-Supplies-StorageMaid/dp/B07XJRF3QC/ref=asc_df_B07XJRF3QC/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=416638032681&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16534106023222004295&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028059&hvtargid=pla-871010639920&ref=&adgrpid=93357453825&th=1


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen them before. Sounds kinda cool. I'm not really into candles that much, but had my heart set on having the house smell like a pine tree.


Bust out the OG!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Candle-Making-Kit-Supplies-StorageMaid/dp/B07XJRF3QC/ref=asc_df_B07XJRF3QC/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=416638032681&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16534106023222004295&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028059&hvtargid=pla-871010639920&ref=&adgrpid=93357453825&th=1


Lol that reeks of effort. 

I just want a candle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that reeks of effort.
> 
> I just want a candle.


lol, it's a good buisness to get into from home

my wife is thinking bout doing it


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting a tree too, just wanted the smell.
> Same price range as Yankee Candle.


These will give you christmas flavors


https://www.amazon.com/40-Balsam-Sticks-Holder-Incense/dp/B00266WXGU


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol, it's a good buisness to get into from home
> 
> my wife is thinking bout doing it


You're gonna start to be referred as the dude who smells like pumpkin spice


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna start to be referred as the dude who smells like pumpkin spice


eewwww, that's the one smell that the wife has in the house right now, pumpkin spice and cinnamon, and i can barely take it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lol, it's a good buisness to get into from home
> 
> my wife is thinking bout doing it


I'll buy one when she's set up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> These will give you christmas flavors
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/40-Balsam-Sticks-Holder-Incense/dp/B00266WXGU


I thought they were cigars at first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039893
> 
> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


Cake, nothing, endless farts. Sounds about right.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

hooker cocaine cake, think I've done that before


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039893
> 
> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


Hungover, arrested and hooker?

Good times indeed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Cake dinosaur condoms?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 3, 2021)

Cake beer and farts. well now!
Better than shits I guess.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2021)

Puppy, hooker, cocaine; best. Christmas. ever!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

$200 for a fake tree  wish I bought it on Black Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Surprised y'all didn't see weed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

cocain, hookers and orgy....well now...this is gonna get interesting


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2021)

Pancakes, weed and a hangover…. That’s most days for me


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> having the house smell like a pine tree.


A wreath.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


This is too funny, very Freudian


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered this. At least it will smell like a tree in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I had no idea candles were that expensive. My son sent me a box of Google schwag and I got this candle.

I don't know what they were thinking but it doesn't smell anything like Los Angeles (thank god).


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039893
> 
> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


Money, arrested, lol (lol is a word, hush)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> These will give you christmas flavors
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/40-Balsam-Sticks-Holder-Incense/dp/B00266WXGU


Thanks, I ordered them!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know what they were thinking but it doesn't smell anything like Los Angeles (thank god).


Wonder if they do Delaware or Bayonne, NJ


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039893
> 
> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


Tv, pancakes and ked kids


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I ordered them!


They do reek, best in small doses before company arrives.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039893
> 
> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


Money
Cow
Cocaine 
Yeah buddy Merry Christmas!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Money
> Cow
> Cocaine
> Yeah buddy Merry Christmas!


Want to trade that cow for my hooker and some magic beans?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I had no idea candles were that expensive. My son sent me a box of Google schwag and I got this candle.
> View attachment 5039931
> I don't know what they were thinking but it doesn't smell anything like Los Angeles (thank god).


34 Bucks!

_Bright mornings and star-kissed nights. Clean sea breezes and desert sand. Citrus notes perfectly paired with blossoming bouquets._


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

No @Jeffislovinlife today? 

Hope he's alright.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No @Jeffislovinlife today?
> 
> Hope he's alright.


You're right. Hope he's doing good.



Like almost two years to late for the mask one....eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're right. Hope he's doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> Like almost two years to late for the mask one....eh?


First one I liked that you can tell I'm smiling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> First one I liked that you can tell I'm smiling.


Sounds like you're getting your shit together.........it's what happens when you hit your mid thirties


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I miss him.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you're getting your shit together.........it's what happens when you hit your mid thirties


@Laughing Grass hold him down while I throw potatoes at him. He can't just call you old like that...


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Laughing Grass hold him down while I throw potatoes at him. He can't just call you old like that...


Mid thirties is old? Makes me ancient I suppose.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Mid thirties is old? Makes me ancient I suppose.


I am only defending her because I am her age too. 

Hiya ancient, nice to meet ya.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you're getting your shit together.........it's what happens when you hit your mid thirties


Mid? 

I'm 31!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> @Laughing Grass hold him down while I throw potatoes at him. He can't just call you old like that...


lol IKR! thems fighting words.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2021)

it's friday screw it......yum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

And my shit is all over the place.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mid?
> 
> I'm 31!


Just about when I started to feel it too


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And my shit is all over the place.


Less chance it will get stolen if it's not all lumped together, life skills.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just about when I started to feel it too


Really? My knees started doing that pop and ouch at like 27.. lucky


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Really? My knees started doing that pop and ouch at like 27.. lucky


Yeah that never bothered me. No matter what joint was doing it. 31 was about when I broke my back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just about when I started to feel it too


Feel what? Fantastic?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Less chance it will get stolen if it's not all lumped together, life skills.


See @DarkWeb I'm growing as a person.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm gonna dab my face off in about 90 minutes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna dab my face off in about 90 minutes.


Fuck yeah!


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna dab my face off in about 90 minutes.


Let the countdown begin!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna dab my face off in about 90 minutes.


I have to wait until I finish reverse searing this 2lb ribeye and green beans for dinner  Have fun, what are you dabbing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck yeah!


She asked me to hide the rosin until the weekend lol. No self control




curious2garden said:


> I have to wait until I finish reverse searing this 2lb ribeye and green beans for dinner  Have fun, what are you dabbing?


We’re waiting until after dinner too

dabbing meltdown tonight. I’m gonna squish an ounce of northern lights and bubbas gift tomorrow and try making some cookies with rosin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She asked me to hide the rosin until the weekend lol. No self control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you going to melt the rosin into the recipe?

I was wondering if it would be better to thin with alcohol so it's definitely even in the recipe. The alcohol should cook off.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She asked me to hide the rosin until the weekend lol. No self control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how it works!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How are you going to melt the rosin into the recipe?
> 
> I was wondering if it would be better to thin with alcohol so it's definitely even in the recipe. The alcohol should cook off.


That's how I put tincture into blondies. Never taste the alcohol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How are you going to melt the rosin into the recipe?
> 
> I was wondering if it would be better to thin with alcohol so it's definitely even in the recipe. The alcohol should cook off.


decarb it in the oven on parchment paper then mix in with softened butter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know how it works!


Will report back with my results


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will report back with my results


This is gonna be cool.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

I’ll join in on this dabfest…my electric nectar collector arrived and I just finished charging it…



interested to see how these fused fritted quartz tips work


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 3, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife hope your ok . Little snack before bed.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ll join in on this dabfest…my electric nectar collector arrived and I just finished charging it…
> 
> View attachment 5040011
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing what you think. Mine are very similar. They have a taste that glass doesn't but glass isn't all that portable.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I look forward to hearing what you think. Mine are very similar. They have a taste that glass doesn't but glass isn't all that portable.
> View attachment 5040044


Upon first impressions I really really like it. Seems super convenient, easy to clean, and the coils aren’t TOO expensive at $20 for a 5 pack. Let’s see how long each one lasts before making final judgement.

But I like it enough to buy a second one as a backup. I found mine for $30 on Amazon!!

I’m cheap…lol. Or I woulda gone with the Yocan. But I think this one may support larger dabs?

Does the dive mini have variable voltages? And what are they? I guess this one goes from 3.2 to 3.6 to 4.1 depending on what setting


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Upon first impressions I really really like it. Seems super convenient, easy to clean, and the coils aren’t TOO expensive at $20 for a 5 pack. Let’s see how long each one lasts before making final judgement.
> 
> But I like it enough to buy a second one as a backup. I found mine for $30 on Amazon!!
> 
> ...


Yes it does and you have to do a certain combination of presses to change them. Which of course you know I'm too f'd up to do. it's like 3.2, 3.6 and 4.2 so essentially exactly the same. I left mine at 4.2 because I'm too polluted after the first hit to change it up.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5040078View attachment 5040079


Yeah I remember C99 distillate as I'm sure @Grandpapy remembers. There was this one time back in 2014 @ the cannabis cup......... Good luck on that LOLOL


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5040078View attachment 5040079


I'll bet @Paul Drake has a cabinet full of those glass jars.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2021)

The best time of day...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5040078View attachment 5040079


Don't forget to enjoy


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

We made a stuffed animal from scraps today. Turns out we had a pattern for the body, some patterned cloth for the sides, and some red for the belly. A couple button eyes, and PRESTO! Free toy for a toddler!!

It has been named Becky…lol.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it does and you have to do a certain combination of presses to change them. Which of course you know I'm too f'd up to do. it's like 3.2, 3.6 and 4.2 so essentially exactly the same. I left mine at 4.2 because I'm too polluted after the first hit to change it up.




My new best friend.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039893
> 
> Pancakes, weed and puppy. This is gonna be an awesome Christmas!


Coal, nothing, fuck you. 

Typical 

  

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Pancakes, weed and a hangover…. That’s most days for me


This is actually what I saw as well 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5040092
> 
> My new best friend.


Santa came early 



YEA ME!!!!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5040092
> 
> My new best friend.


Oh! I looked at the navy. That's gorgeous. Unfortunately I was a parrot in a previous life so I went rainbow. What temp do you prefer?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 3, 2021)

Powered by sun!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> This is actually what I saw as well
> 
> SH420


Can you make the pancakes I’ll sort the hangover out


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Can you make the pancakes I’ll sort the hangover out




SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 4, 2021)

Guess it's coffee and early morning loafing.
Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guess it's coffee and early morning loafing.
> Good morning, chill ones.


I’m up, Morning Rsawr


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I’m up, Morning Rsawr


Hiya, is it like "zih-zihx?" How you?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Morning, with leftover pizza and coffee.


Laughing Grass said:


> decarb it in the oven on parchment paper then mix in with softened butter





Laughing Grass said:


> Will report back with my results


How was the snacks?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hiya, is it like "zih-zihx?" How you?


I think it’s un-pronounceable like yours.
Good as can be I suppose.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I think it’s un-pronounceable like yours.
> Good as can be I suppose.


Mine is pronouncable... Sorry you can't read. :]

Glad you're good. How's the coffee?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

I fell asleep at 7:30 last night and just woke up. Sleep rocks!
It’s 48 btw, brrr.
So I lost 16 lbs per the dr. He said you look good.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mine is pronouncable... Sorry you can't read. :]
> 
> Glad you're good. How's the coffee?


No coffee yet. Dabbin though. Cat wants a dab too.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Postal service is just getting slower every week. 
They shipped on 29th, then warehoused for 4 days
Not firing up Bob's beans this weekend, might as well start some lettuce


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

Mornin, I guess.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> No coffee yet. Dabbin though. Cat wants a dab too.
> View attachment 5040283


My old pup Whiskey gets some smoke to the nose every morning if I am using a bong that day. He comes over as soon as he hears the lighter. Probably helps him sleep, lol.

Who is that cat there? Give it what it wants, they tend to be clawy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

Morning






That looks good  

Now I'm hungry......definitely bacon and eggs. Thinking about getting the Christmas tree today. 10° out now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you say? 10? Lord


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Stardawg Corey is awesome. Dabbing shatter now and the crumble smells like heaven.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

Ahhhh


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Coffee almost ready. Work calling my name. Must resist! 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Coffee almost ready. Work calling my name. Must resist!
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


At all costs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Morning, with leftover pizza and coffee.
> 
> 
> How was the snacks?


I’m making it today. Just finished stuffing the bags.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m making it today. Just finished stuffing the bags.
> 
> View attachment 5040290


I thought maybe you made it and slept for 14 hrs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m making it today. Just finished stuffing the bags.
> 
> View attachment 5040290


Following


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Surprised y'all didn't see weed!


I'm surprised nobody said Penis (dick)

I like how my phone capitalized Penis 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Surprised y'all didn't see weed!


Is that what that is?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> At all costs


I have another buyer starting on Monday. So.... I need to redistribute workload between my team. I should have 100% of my purchasing responsibilities handled by one of my team by the end of the year. I can then focus on managing and whatever it is I do. Still going to be busy... company plans on doubling in size. I'll be building a crew. Should have at least 12-15 buyers within the next year. 

People have noticed a change in my stress level. Maybe I'm managing it better. Maybe my new boss is actually doing something. 
Oh... raise coming too. If I'm right, should be close to another 30k a year.

I'll drink to that...
  

Or whatever. Bong water hasn't killed me yet 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm surprised nobody said Penis (dick)
> 
> I like how my phone capitalized Penis
> 
> SH420


That’s your job brother.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have another buyer starting on Monday. So.... I need to redistribute workload between my team. I should have 100% of my purchasing responsibilities handled by one of my team by the end of the year. I can then focus on managing and whatever it is I do. Still going to be busy... company plans on doubling in size. I'll be building a crew. Should have at least 12-15 buyers within the next year.
> 
> People have noticed a change in my stress level. Maybe I'm managing it better. Maybe my new boss is actually doing something.
> Oh... raise coming too. If I'm right, should be close to another 30k a year.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s your job brother.




SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

I was gonna say
TL:dnr
Haha


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5040314
> 
> SH420


Dab dab


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have another buyer starting on Monday. So.... I need to redistribute workload between my team. I should have 100% of my purchasing responsibilities handled by one of my team by the end of the year. I can then focus on managing and whatever it is I do. Still going to be busy... company plans on doubling in size. I'll be building a crew. Should have at least 12-15 buyers within the next year.
> 
> People have noticed a change in my stress level. Maybe I'm managing it better. Maybe my new boss is actually doing something.
> Oh... raise coming too. If I'm right, should be close to another 30k a year.
> ...


Good job!


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> handled by one of my team


Delegation is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Delegation is a wonderful thing.


Key to success


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Finally made some food, omg the cranberry conserve is good, made with pectin, wine and half the sugar.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 4, 2021)

I just “liked” a post from 2013, so there’s that.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Powered by sun!  View attachment 5040164


How many panels? Do you have a battery too?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more bacon  
good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Coffee almost ready. Work calling my name. Must resist!
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5040335


I'm not sure how to take this... it's Nancy telling me to say no.


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Delegation is a wonderful thing.


Depends on the job


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> *I'm not sure how to take this...* it's Nancy telling me to say no.
> 
> 
> SH420


Even a broken clock is right once or twice a day


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 4, 2021)

no


curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5040335


“No one”


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Finally made some food, omg the cranberry conserve is good, made with pectin, wine and half the sugar.
> 
> View attachment 5040321


I'm hungry now.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hungry now.


I should have gone into a food coma yesterday, had a pancake with 3 eggs and sausage for breakfast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm not sure how to take this... it's Nancy telling me to say no.
> 
> 
> SH420


Means more for me!! She’s a

























Dead Penishead


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

Winobarbie just came back from the smoke shop. She bought her tobacco. I said “do they have rigs?” I’m hoping she brought me one because I was looking at them online.
She said “yes they do. You should just go get one.”


ok


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5040364


E.T.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> E.T.


Zoomed in..


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

lighter

Glow in the dark


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

I like the lighter and chameleon rig, that looks easy to maintain and gives you a good grip


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

Slurricane, @DarkWeb someone else's pressing. So far nice


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How many panels? Do you have a battery too?


40. No battery yet. I’d need lots to carry my grow, so still grid tie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5040381
> Slurricane, @DarkWeb someone else's pressing. So far nice


Oh that looks nice. I wonder if that's fresh frozen? It's so light. 

I'm looking to make more bubble sometime next week to press.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5040399


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5040381
> Slurricane, @DarkWeb someone else's pressing. So far nice


Been using the mini dive. I like but need a bigger hit. Haven't tried the skillet yet

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5040381
> Slurricane, @DarkWeb someone else's pressing. So far nice


I really like slurricane


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5040399


Enjoy your weed induced coma…hehe


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Got the dog and cat toys wrapped, tree is up. 
Nutcracker got a makeover, old old russian guy with stainless steel teeth is AWOL, no one will tell me where he went.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5040399


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2021)

Had a cool gig last night, a holiday party in a posh suburban mansion. Buncha young doctors and such. I thought it would be obnoxious, but it was mellow. Most of them stayed in the front section of the house drinking and being loud, while I was situated in the back in an area with comfortable seating. So I got to play for the folks that were chilling back there and the kitchen and serving staff. They kept bringing me beer, and didn't mind that I vaped between songs and such. Got a $100 tip on a $400 gig, and booked another xmas party gig while there for next weekend. 






I'm playing another huge xmas party today with my chamber ensemble in WI, I'm really looking forward to playing with them and road tripping up there with my SMVG (sexy married violinist girlfriend). We all haven't seen each other for weeks, it will be nice to play some music with them and catch up. Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Had a cool gig last night, a holiday party in a posh suburban mansion. Buncha young doctors and such. I thought it would be obnoxious, but it was mellow. Most of them stayed in the front section of the house drinking and being loud, while I was situated in the back in an area with comfortable seating. So I got to play for the folks that were chilling back there and the kitchen and serving staff. They kept bringing me beer, and didn't mind that I vaped between songs and such. Got a $100 tip on a $400 gig, and booked another xmas party gig while there for next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5040455
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5040399


Penis!


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh! I looked at the navy. That's gorgeous. Unfortunately I was a parrot in a previous life so I went rainbow. What temp do you prefer?


After the original 5 clicks to start it I lost count.


There was such a kaleidoscope of color flash before my eyes. 

Before the experience was over I had to repeat the experiment repeatedly to get a true understanding of the gravity of the situation.


Before the vape cloud could dissipate everything took on a new tint.





Currently I think the setting is 4.2v green, however that is subject to change spontaneously.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

Because bacon.


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


You should choose the penis rig.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Because bacon.
> 
> View attachment 5040475


I settled for a leftover piece of last night's rib steak. I could nap now.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Been using the mini dive. I like but need a bigger hit. Haven't tried the skillet yet
> 
> SH420


You may benefit from buying some ceramic xtal tips. I think they have an exposed heating element and can provide bigger clouds. Like the traditional coils in a wax pen, but set up for a nectar Collector tip


Sort of like this ceramic tip. See how the coil is exposed like the skillets in the older yocan evolve dab pen? May provide a more direct heating element


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragged a sled around and found a nice tree. Hopefully I scared all the squirrels and birds out lol Took all the Xmas stuff out of the shop attic. Brought in a bunch of firewood. Now I just gotta get shit moved around and bring in the tree.......Santa needs a dab


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

Got my Xmas ornaments out to decorate the tree tonight. 


Yesterday was stuffed animal day, today is apparently balloon day.

I was going for a sword…




But I think I made her a “My Very First” rainbow dong instead. Oops? Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Enjoy your weed induced coma…hehe


butter is ready! 3.23 grams of rosin for 1/2 lb butter. Smells like normal butter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> butter is ready! 3.23 grams of rosin for 1/2 lb butter. Smells like normal butter.
> 
> View attachment 5040575


Whatcha makin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatcha makin


i was thinking triple chocolate chip


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i was thinking comatose zombies


Fify


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Had a cool gig last night, a holiday party in a posh suburban mansion. Buncha young doctors and such. I thought it would be obnoxious, but it was mellow. Most of them stayed in the front section of the house drinking and being loud, while I was situated in the back in an area with comfortable seating. So I got to play for the folks that were chilling back there and the kitchen and serving staff. They kept bringing me beer, and didn't mind that I vaped between songs and such. Got a $100 tip on a $400 gig, and booked another xmas party gig while there for next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5040455
> 
> ...



Sounds like it was a nice gig! The bringing you beer reminded me of wedding quartet gig I played in college. It was a (VERY) Southern Lutheran wedding in the middle of no-where Missouri. We got there and the best man came out, "We got ya'll the very best seat in the house to play, you'll like it fer sure." 

We followed him to where we were to play, and he sat us down in a circle around a keg of Nat. Light. He continued, "We didn't know what ya'll would like, so we just got a keg for yer-selves." 

Our quartet was headed by the Violin professor, he looked at us and said, "Don't you even think about it." 

Most ye-haw wedding I ever played, we even had someone in attendance holler for Freebird as we started Pachelbel's Cannon.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2021)

Yesterday was decorating sugar cookies with buttercream frosting, today is chocolate pretzel candies


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

It's snowing........perfect timing for the tree to come in


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m about to go into a diabetic coma just looking at all this shit!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> i was thinking triple chocolate chip


I've been waiting 24hrs, I'm a bit of a COOKIE ADDICT!
(Don't lick the bowl and fall asleep before posting, I cant wait that long.)


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 4, 2021)

So every time someone mentions Yocan, I twitch. Badly. 

I had planned back in 2014 or 15 to switch to a full e-setup using the Yocan Nero system because of its reported rapid heat up time compared to most the coils on the market back then.

So this was the first (and last) Yocan item I got.



There was supposedly going to be an e-nail option for bongs that ran off the system too and a dry herb companion, AFAIK they never got the latter two on the market successfully. The rapid-heating foil atomizer was the selling point and the major failing point. At the time you could only get the atomizers from their website or e-bay store and they were $25 for a pack of 5. The also awlays blew the foil within a week usually a day or two, sometimes on the first use. 

Turns out the foil would contract too fast if you were in a remotely chilled environment, like outside in Nov. at a festival or in an air conditioned room. So I found that using it in my favorite air conditioned spot would almost guarantee that the foil popped, in the car not even a chance it would survive the fast blowing cold air of the AC, all I had to do was pass it in front of the vent setting it down and you'd hear a faint click of the foil breaking from the temperature change. At a fest. in Nov. I went through almost $75 in coils at the 4 day event because it was just too cold for the dab-saber (our nickname for it.)

When I gave up after a few months, I called the Yocan line and left a message, they never responded in any way. So I started firing them emails, after about the 6th one, they sent me an empty email that had nothing but a $15 gift certificate to their website, and nothing else.

I ended up chucking the thing in the trash in a rage and getting a $15 4v pen top from the headshop with the coils wrapped around quartz, it sucked and was a mess but at least it lasted more than a week.

I'm not sure if I'm at the point I'm willing to go back to trying them. I've got pretty much all my dab gear electrified where I want it, and flame powered where I don't.

I have to admit, the thing was a tank and felt like you were taking a dab from a lightsaber, which was really intimidating for people who'd never seen a dab pen of any kind before and fun for me. If it didn't have an upkeep cost of upwards $100+ a month to run, I would have loved it. The lack of customer service just put me over the edge.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

TL:dnr dude what happened


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 4, 2021)

I gotta go to the grocery store and I’m so high. Find a rig first maybe.
Chris Cuomo, you dumb fuck.
JK retired


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Work’s done. Dab time.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Cursed diffusers!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Cursed diffusers!
> View attachment 5040673


I've had really good luck with actual LEDs. Even the cheap ones, Mars SP 150, Hyphotonflux 4500


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> butter is ready! 3.23 grams of rosin for 1/2 lb butter. Smells like normal butter.
> 
> View attachment 5040575


I found a little under a 1/3 oz of GG#4 in the freezer. So I shoved it in the pre-press and pressed in my vise

I made a 9 gram puck. I stuffed it in a 2x4.5, 90 micron bag and heated to 190. At which point I had a nice glass of Sauv Blanc and considered my life, such as it is. While everything heated to 190 and I slowly added pressure

It began to slowly bubble out and finally there was this

It smells heavenly. It's in the freezer waiting to be scraped off.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

Lessons I have learned:
I need another table press, sigh.... I also need to mount my vise and get my hub's shit off my vise's table.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lessons I have learned:
> I need another table press, sigh.... I also need to mount my vise and get my hub's shit off my vise's table.


But our stuff ain’t shit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2021)

Christmas!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

You can’t taste weed at all!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I found a little under a 1/3 oz of GG#4 in the freezer. So I shoved it in the pre-press and pressed in my vise
> View attachment 5040688
> I made a 9 gram puck. I stuffed it in a 2x4.5, 90 micron bag and heated to 190. At which point I had a nice glass of Sauv Blanc and considered my life, such as it is. While everything heated to 190 and I slowly added pressure
> View attachment 5040690
> ...


I have to get one of those pre presses. Could you press it in the dab press?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I found a little under a 1/3 oz of GG#4 in the freezer. So I shoved it in the pre-press and pressed in my vise
> View attachment 5040688
> I made a 9 gram puck. I stuffed it in a 2x4.5, 90 micron bag and heated to 190. At which point I had a nice glass of Sauv Blanc and considered my life, such as it is. While everything heated to 190 and I slowly added pressure
> View attachment 5040690
> ...


looks awesome too!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2021)

I see one 2 cookies are missing already on that tray


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I see one 2 cookies are missing already on that tray


Had one each, that may have been a mistake


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had one each, that may have been a mistake


Nah, have another  3 is the perfect amount with a glass of milk....Take the pup out to pee first though.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Puff


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nah, have another  3 is the perfect amount with a glass of milk....Take the pup out to pee first though.


Ok that was epically evil, it's why I like you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Puff
> View attachment 5040738View attachment 5040739
> View attachment 5040740View attachment 5040741View attachment 5040742View attachment 5040743




SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 4, 2021)

Bourbon, baby...
And the bowl does burn so smooth.
 2 U


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m using the cat’s hot pad on my back and they ain’t happy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I’m using the cat’s hot pad on my pack and they ain’t happy!
> View attachment 5040771


Kitty seems comfy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to get one of those pre presses. Could you press it in the dab press?


Nope, sadly nope


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

this is 7 years old and i've never heard it? someone has to tell me about shit like this....


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've had really good luck with actual LEDs. Even the cheap ones, Mars SP 150, Hyphotonflux 4500


As have I


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Fuckin delicious.


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2021)

zzyx said:


> But our stuff ain’t shit!


The topic of conversation at my house often includes a spirited debate on the differences between "shit" and "shity shit".


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Night time puffs


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is 7 years old and i've never heard it? someone has to tell me about shit like this....


Yeah, they went viral on YouTube in 2011 and were pretty much immediately signed by Sony. Then they hit America's got talent and went "mainstream" for a couple of years.

I generally prefer Rasputina and Apocalyptica, they were just becoming big when I was in music school for cello.

2Cellos broke when I was playing all over Florida, I got really tired of requests for Smooth Criminal.
See also PianoGuys of early 2010's youtube fame. If you like 2Cellos you'll love Piano Guys.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen them before. Sounds kinda cool. I'm not really into candles that much, but had my heart set on having the house smell like a pine tree.


I’ve really missed having a tree inside for the holidays. Def already looking forward to next year when i’ll be able to. Gonna get the biggest noble fir I can find


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Wife let me buy a little rig last night and a torch that’s so smooth! Perc bottom and I forgot how smooth it it.
Thank you honey.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2021)

Still high damn!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2021)

Tried explaining to the dog that I’m too high to drive to the dog park. He doesn’t seem impressed.

good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tried explaining to the dog that I’m too high to drive to the dog park. He doesn’t seem impressed.
> 
> good morning


Hi beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Hi beautiful


Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5040932


He didn’t want to go outside either!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> He didn’t want to go outside either!


Lol blanket snuggles are a close second to the dog park… he snoring now


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol blanket snuggles are a close second to the dog park… he snoring now


I cannot blame him


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Argh new torch is fucked up. Won’t keep a flame.
New riggity diggity works well and it smooth. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol blanket snuggles are a close second to the dog park… he snoring now


Get him a treadmill.

It seems to excite this fellow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

@shrxhky420 yall remember that cheap shit at mama’s head shop. Grrr it’s so smooth too. Oh well. She’ll take it back.

in the meantime


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Get him a treadmill.
> 
> It seems to excite this fellow.
> View attachment 5040955


Just spit out my coffee!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

My grandbaby enjoying Santa and all the stuff.
No snow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5040959View attachment 5040960
> My grandbaby enjoying Santa and all the stuff.
> No snow


That's the biggest garden gnome I've ever seen lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning






20° now. Should be sunny but the fiery ball hasn't popped over the mountain yet. How's everyone doing this Sunday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breaking in new rig. hehhee 
Wyd? Looks like playing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2021)

Think I’m gonna start flower today. Getting crowded already


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think I’m gonna start flower today. Getting crowded already
> 
> View attachment 5040964


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

I found a few baby pictures lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Breaking in new rig. hehhee
> Wyd? Looks like playing


Being a little lazy.....gotta get all these boxes from Xmas decorations out of the way. I'm hungry. Gotta get a fire going.....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2021)

Good morning! It's almost the weekend


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 20° now.


Thats tshirt and shorts weather still  



Beautiful and healthy 



Laughing Grass said:


> Think I’m gonna start flower today. Getting crowded already


Dawwww such a cutie 




Paul Drake said:


> I found a few baby pictures lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think I’m gonna start flower today. Getting crowded already
> 
> View attachment 5040964


I have got to get some new trays for my closet, the plants are too crowded in the bins I have now.
Mornin.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think I’m gonna start flower today. Getting crowded already
> 
> View attachment 5040964


Do it!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to get one of those pre presses. Could you press it in the dab press?


The throat of the press is too short. So of course not LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Oatmeal yummy


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 5, 2021)

Is that a bar of soap in your bowl?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 5, 2021)

Happy sunny Sunday !


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Happy sunny Sunday !


Haven't seen the sun in a few days. Damn valley fog.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 5, 2021)

I'd be having some seasonal depression. Days are too short as is !


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'd be having some seasonal depression. Days are too short as is !


We have had it go on for over a month before, had to go up into the mountains to get into the sun for mental health reasons.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have had it go on for over a month before, had to go up into the mountains to get into the sun for mental health reasons.


I'll stick to my nice 4 season New England. 

A month without a sunny day.....= Yuck


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thats tshirt and shorts weather still
> 
> View attachment 5040988


53° tomorrow  maybe I'll go tanning


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have had it go on for over a month before, had to go up into the mountains to get into the sun for mental health reasons.


I am feeling that seasonal drag. We get long cloudy stretches in November and December.
Suuuucks


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

I snipped off a lower branch of my SSSDH.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Have I mentioned how much I love winter in the Mojave River Valley? Morning all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Have I mentioned how much I love winter in the Mojave River Valley? Morning all.


Is there skiing?


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 53° tomorrow  maybe I'll go tanning


I think we made 51 yesterday.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is there skiing?


Just surfing.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

I can see the house at the end of the road at least...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Just surfing.
> View attachment 5041022


Yeah fuck that then.

Her form is horrible 


Edit: fore grammar....


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah fuck that then.
> 
> Her forum is horrible


THC farmer is owned by a woman?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> THC farmer is owned by a woman?


Don't know.......I am taking about the girl in the picture you posted.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know.......I am taking about the girl in the picture you posted.


Forum or form? Lol

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know.......I am taking about the girl in the picture you posted.


She's Sandy.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know.......I am taking about the girl in the picture you posted.


I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Forum or form? Lol
> 
> SH420


Form lol oops


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Just gonna put this out here just in case some new people don't know about it.





Marijuana Plant Problems


The plant hospital... Having problems with a plant post it here.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have had it go on for over a month before, had to go up into the mountains to get into the sun for mental health reasons.


EEyore closely resembles my personal views of life.


Expect little and be prepared for disappointment.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> EEyore closely resembles my personal views of life.
> View attachment 5041057
> 
> Expect little and be prepared for disappointment.


Like me watching my football team.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Like me watching my football team.


Not their day?


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not their day?


Month...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Month...lol.


Oh well that sucks.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh well that sucks.


Yes they do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

*GO BUCS*


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Sorry, been rigging.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s supposed to be 80 today. 76 now, some sun in Ecuador I suppose.

Hopefully we can watch the game. We’re kinda sleepy. Imagine that


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2021)

I slept longer than I can remember in recent memory. Till 11am. That’s unheard of for me. I was up at 6 for a few minutes, then BAM, out like a light


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I slept longer than I can remember in recent memory. Till 11am. That’s unheard of for me. I was up at 6 for a few minutes, then BAM, out like a light


Yes but do you remember what you did to get there lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but do you remember what you did to get there lol


More fun when you don't sometimes! ;]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> More fun when you don't sometimes! ;]


You are right of course but if he don't remember how he's going to make all that money


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just gonna put this out here just in case some new people don't know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've probably had most of the problems a grower can have, welcome to growing...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

I see what I did there......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I see what I did there......
> View attachment 5041192


Ok I'm in


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep, Jacob arranged, orchestrated, mixed, and edited everything. Piano solo at 5:05 is SO sick.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, Jacob wrote, arranged, orchestrated everything. Piano solo at 5:05 is SO sick.


You have long enriched my life as well as this form. Thanks! 


Edit: too late to correct.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Food


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You have long enriched my life as well as this form. Thanks!



That is such a sweet sentiment. Thank you and you're welcome


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You have long enriched my life as well as this form. Thanks!


Form or forum?

What the hell today? Lol

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Form or forum?
> 
> What the hell today? Lol
> 
> SH420


This form is clearly cursed...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This form is clearly cursed...


Right!? I'm about to join a new form because of it.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right!? I'm about to join a new form because of it.
> 
> SH420


Be the amoeba.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right!? I'm about to join a new form because of it.
> 
> SH420


Witch one.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Form or forum?
> 
> What the hell today? Lol
> 
> SH420


Ice cream cake


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Be the amoeba.


 Suitable 


SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Witch one.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Be the amoeba.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Witch one.....


Hmm, both?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Fuck, my house, mineshaft, everything was just destroyed by an enderman.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Time for a puff.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Fuck, my house, mineshaft, everything was just destroyed by an enderman.


I hate those jerks. Never there when I want them, but always there when I was just out for a peaceful night mine...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2021)

Rest well little man, thanks for the help in the garden today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ice cream cake


Root beer float


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Fuck, my house, mineshaft, everything was just destroyed by an enderman.


I read that as elderly man and I was going to confess to not doing it lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2021)

Made Kolazcki today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Root beer float View attachment 5041289


Man that sounds good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Made Kolazcki today.
> 
> View attachment 5041295View attachment 5041294


Send me the recipe!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Made Kolazcki today.
> 
> View attachment 5041295View attachment 5041294


Looking soooooo good


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Send me the recipe!


2 sticks salted butter
8oz cream cheese
2 1/4 cups flour
1/4tsp vanilla

you’ll also need a jar of jam and powdered sugar

make the dough in a stand mixer if you have one with the paddle attachment. Cream the butter and cream cheese, then add the vanilla and incorporate the flour a half cup to a cup at a time.

Make a disc out of the dough, chill for at least 2 hours, cut the disc into quarters. And liberally dust a flat surface with POWDERED SUGAR, and roll out the dough in the powdered sugar. Roll it to like 1/8th of an inch

cut them into squares, and spoon a small amount of jam or preserves in the middle. Small amount, it’s gonna spread.

then fold the corners over on top of each other. Like the tips of the corners are hugging the jam, lol

You can make these in batches and play around with how big you want them, and how much filling. It took me 2 batches to get it right, then the last 2 batches came out nice.

bake on parchment at 350 for 10 minutes, check, and then bake another 3-4 minutes. Then let them cool on the baking tray for 2-3 minutes before transferring them to a flat surface for powdered sugar dusting.

enjoy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Thinking of apple butter yummy


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right!? I'm about to join a new form because of it.
> 
> SH420


We tried that once remember


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We tried that once remember


stonerhaven?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> stonerhaven?


Isn't that the Emerald Triangle???


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Isn't that the Emerald Triangle???


Uhhhh idk


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Isn't that the Emerald Triangle???


Nah.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_Mountain_(TV_series)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Uhhhh idk


Start somewhere in Humboldt County encompasses pretty much Northern California but I'm high and can not remember the others lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Nah.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_Mountain_(TV_series)


Did it move?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Start somewhere in Humboldt County encompasses pretty much Northern California but I'm high and can not remember the others lol


Nope


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 5, 2021)

Hehe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Emerald Triangle


Humboldt, Mendocino, Trinity. Not even close to encompassing all of Nor Cal.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

PS, I can see blue sky, for the moment.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Root beer float View attachment 5041289


Last year’s outdoor


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2021)

Electric Parade









Relive 'Electric Parade'


View my ride: Electric Parade




www.relive.cc


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Evening folks. Howz youz doing?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 6, 2021)

Wake up BAKERS it’s time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 6, 2021)

I guess it’s just me and you up right now cowboy!!! I’ll take some liberties .







edit: when he mother fucked Neil young,I was in ,just my energy


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 6, 2021)

Morning, 
Happy mundane Monday. Rainy but still no snow.

Off to work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Morning,
> Happy mundane Monday. Rainy but still no snow.
> 
> Off to work


Sounds painful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)

A little bit of wind today


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Morning






Happy Monday!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Up and at it! It’s 05:25. Puffs before work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Have I mentioned how much I enjoy growing weed?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Have I mentioned how much I enjoy growing weed?


You have a journal?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You have a journal?


Yeah, on IC mag going waay back, lol. I started new one here recently.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-garden-of-weeden.1066067/


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Yeah, on IC mag going waay back, lol. I started new one here recently.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-garden-of-weeden.1066067/


Oh, looks fun so far, not a lotta weed yet. :] Hope you're having fun learning! I may peek in later.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, looks fun so far, not a lotta weed yet. :] Hope you're having fun learning! I may peek in later.





zzyx said:


> Yeah, on IC mag going waay back, lol. I started new one here recently.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-garden-of-weeden.1066067/


Oh. Weird. It's more pages than it first looked. Is that a set up of cobs?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh. Weird. It's more pages than it first looked. Is that a set up of cobs?


2 stacked 600w HPS in the middle. Screw in LED bulbs on top.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, looks fun so far, not a lotta weed yet. :] Hope you're having fun learning! I may peek in later.


Oh I love it. 12 or so years growing pretty steady perpetual runs. Learning the entire time. Think that’s one of the reasons I like growing so much. It’s enough weed for me.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Oh I love it. 12 or so years growing pretty steady perpetual runs. Learning the entire time. Think that’s one of the reasons I like growing so much. It’s enough weed for me.
> View attachment 5041522
> View attachment 5041524


That was my draw to it too. I can grow my own way, smoke all I want, and who cares if I looks like a doofus. I have as much weed as I want for pennies on the dollar from a disensary. I hope I never stop learning! 

And isn't it fun having a house jungle?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That was my draw to it too. I can grow my own way, smoke all I want, and who cares if I looks like a doofus. I have as much weed as I want for pennies on the dollar from a disensary. I hope I never stop learning!
> 
> And isn't it fun having a house jungle?


Mine grow is in an outbuilding with the cats.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Mine grow is in an outbuilding with the cats.


It's still a jungle inside. Unless your outbuilding has no walls. :]

I live in a crowded city, an outbuilding here would be a porta John left by construction workers, you know?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It's still a jungle inside. Unless your outbuilding has no walls. :]
> 
> I live in a crowded city, an outbuilding here would be a porta John left by construction workers, you know?


I built a room inside a large outbuilding. Flower room kinda a jungle. Veg room, not bad. Rest of building is my man cave.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I built a room inside a large outbuilding. Flower room kinda a jungle. Veg room, not bad. Rest of building is my man cave.


I mean jungle with an honest fun. I love that I can open a bedroom on a day like today that is below freezing and smell that vegetal funk, and the dirt. And its 80 degrees.... its zen.

My whole house is my me cave! Lol


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean jungle with an honest fun. I love that I can open a bedroom on a day like today that is below freezing and smell that vegetal funk, and the dirt. And its 80 degrees.... its zen.
> 
> My whole house is my me cave! Lol


Shiit, if I had house to myself it would be a jungle innit!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Shiit, if I had house to myself it would be a jungle innit!


Life goals!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Oh I love it. 12 or so years growing pretty steady perpetual runs. Learning the entire time. Think that’s one of the reasons I like growing so much. It’s enough weed for me.
> View attachment 5041522
> View attachment 5041524


Never seen anything like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Is it Monday? Is it 65°? Yes it is happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen anything like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Where is everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

::::rubs eyes:::...

ok what did i do this time....

bb need to go do a taco run....they're ready


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where is everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Cats have already knocked down the 14 inch Christmas tree.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5041544


I  love you


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where is everyone


Good morning, slept in for a change. Anything interesting planned for today?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2021)

Feeling pretty blah on this Monday  Maybe too many dabs this weekend.

An old friend died yesterday....He's been in a nursing home for 2 years after a brain aneurism, and hasn't even known who he was. Really sad, and it's maybe a blessing he passed. 

I am hoping to move plants to the flower room today, among other things. Groceries are badly needed....ugh!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, slept in for a change. Anything interesting planned for today?


Picking up the Christmas tree every 20 minutes. How about you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Feeling pretty blah on this Monday  Maybe too many dabs this weekend.
> 
> An old friend died yesterday....He's been in a nursing home for 2 years after a brain aneurism, and hasn't even known who he was. Really sad, and it's maybe a blessing he passed.
> 
> I am hoping to move plants to the flower room today, among other things. Groceries are badly needed....ugh!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

I should reread Gulliver’s Travels, the world is full of yahoos.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Feeling pretty blah on this Monday  Maybe too many dabs this weekend.
> 
> An old friend died yesterday....He's been in a nursing home for 2 years after a brain aneurism, and hasn't even known who he was. Really sad, and it's maybe a blessing he passed.
> 
> I am hoping to move plants to the flower room today, among other things. Groceries are badly needed....ugh!


I'm sorry about the loss of your friend.


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2021)

We got our first good snow storm last night, around 6 inches. Today is gusty with winds around 40 mph making some nice drifts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Feeling pretty blah on this Monday  Maybe too many dabs this weekend.
> 
> An old friend died yesterday....He's been in a nursing home for 2 years after a brain aneurism, and hasn't even known who he was. Really sad, and it's maybe a blessing he passed.
> 
> I am hoping to move plants to the flower room today, among other things. Groceries are badly needed....ugh!


 sorry Manfredo


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

The jury is still out as to whether we get to see the sun today. I should be used to this crap.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

420God said:


> We got our first good snow storm last night, around 6 inches. Today is gusty with winds around 40 mph making some nice drifts.
> View attachment 5041554


So no motocycling for a while.


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So no motocycling for a while.


It can be done, not fun, but possible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> It can be done, not fun, but possible.


I would like to watch.


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So no motocycling for a while.


Sadly she's put away for the season but I decided to try gaming out and picked up a Nintendo switch to occupy the winter blues.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

The great taco crisis has been averted...yes...say hello to the bacon, egg and potato ........little sauce...wamo....

just started a fresh pot...coffee will be up in a few....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

420God said:


> Sadly she's put away for the season but I decided to try gaming out and picked up a Nintendo switch to occupy the winter blues.


That shit is crack and it was messing up my sleep schedule. I had to put the xbox away.


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That shit is crack and it was messing up my sleep schedule. I had to put the xbox away.


No joke. I already completed botw and skyrim. 

Soo... anybody else have an island code for animal crossing?


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like to watch.


Short story from back in the day. I used to ride down out of the mountains into Chico to party on the weekends. College town, plenty of willing young women. Anyway I'm headed back home all hung over on Sun afternoon and it is drizzling in the valley and cold. I get up to Paradise and there are cars with snow on them, thought they were coming down from higher altitudes but a couple turns above town it was snowing. I did some construction work for the sheriff up there that summer and he was stopping people to have them put chains on, he looked at me and shook his head when I waved and rode passed him. I had just joined the volunteer fire department so I pulled into the station a few miles up the road. They gave me some coffee and I was trying to figure out what to do next and my neighbor showed up there. We put my bike in the side of the engine bay and he gave me a ride home in his 4X4. Got in and he said I looked cold and handed me a bottle of schnapps. He was playing in the snow that was plowed up with his truck on the way home. Went back a few days later when the snow was off the road and got my bike and brought it home. Good times.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

420God said:


> No joke. I already completed botw and skyrim.
> 
> Soo... anybody else have an island code for animal crossing?


Play Pokémon go with us?


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Play Pokémon go with us?


My girl plays, idk anything about it other than she says I don't have any around my house.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Mario kart!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

420God said:


> My girl plays, idk anything about it other than she says I don't have any around my house.


Meta is a pretty good player but LG quit on us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

420God said:


> No joke. I already completed botw and skyrim.
> 
> Soo... anybody else have an island code for animal crossing?


I've never heard of those games. I got into sims pretty bad during lockdown. They had better lives than I did lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Short story from back in the day. I used to ride down out of the mountains into Chico to party on the weekends. College town, plenty of willing young women. Anyway I'm headed back home all hung over on Sun afternoon and it is drizzling in the valley and cold. I get up to Paradise and there are cars with snow on them, thought they were coming down from higher altitudes but a couple turns above town it was snowing. I did some construction work for the sheriff up there that summer and he was stopping people to have them put chains on, he looked at me and shook his head when I waved and rode passed him. I had just joined the volunteer fire department so I pulled into the station a few miles up the road. They gave me some coffee and I was trying to figure out what to do next and my neighbor showed up there. We put my bike in the side of the engine bay and he gave me a ride home in his 4X4. Got in and he said I looked cold and handed me a bottle of schnapps. He was playing in the snow that was plowed up with his truck on the way home. Went back a few days later when the snow was off the road and got my bike and brought it home. Good times.


So you chickened out? Raratt!


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mario kart!


Always a fun one. Mario party too. I picked up most of the more popular games.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone have a library card? I want to rent ebooks. Don’t laugh at me


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

I got hooked on Zelda when that first came out, it was like crack to me. After staying up most of the night a couple times playing that shit I went cold turkey and haven't played any other games. They suck me in bad.


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you chickened out? Raratt!


A better option presented itself. The snow was so deep I had to use my feet as outriggers to stay upright. Never dropped it though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

And you laughed at me anyway


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

i didn't


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have a library card? I want to rent ebooks. Don’t laugh at me







__





Audio Books Online Download, Free Unabridged Audiobook Torrent on AudioBook Bay (ABB)


Download unabridged audiobook for free or share your audio books, safe, fast and high quality! Safe to get and share audio book here and downloading speed is great on AudioBook Bay (ABB)!




audiobookbay.nl


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i didn't


Close


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> A better option presented itself. The snow was so deep I had to use my feet as outriggers to stay upright. Never dropped it though.


I'm just teasing. We were mountain biking in April a few years ago and got hammered by a big snow storm. Pretty sketchy going through rock gardens when you can't see the rocks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

420God said:


> Always a fun one. Mario party too. I picked up most of the more popular games.


Mario party is awesome too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i didn't


I did!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have a library card? I want to rent ebooks. Don’t laugh at me


what did you wanna read? i have access to some esoteric txt, and some sacred txt.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s $24.99 a month. Nooo library is free.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 6, 2021)

Nothing like dabs in the am


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have a library card? I want to rent ebooks. Don’t laugh at me


Ebooks or audiobooks. Let me know which titles you'd like and I'll send them to you via wetransfer.com. I pirate everything so it's free for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s $24.99 a month. Nooo library is free.


I haven't used it in a while. 

It's free but you have to download the torrent, I was wrong when I said direct download. And use an app like iTransmission to download the file.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't used it in a while.
> 
> It's free but you have to download the torrent, I was wrong when I said direct download. And use an app like iTransmission to download the file.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Ebooks or audiobooks. Let me know which titles you'd like and I'll send them to you via wetransfer.com. I pirate everything so it's free for me


I saw WETransfer lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Ebooks or audiobooks. Let me know which titles you'd like and I'll send them to you via wetransfer.com. I pirate everything so it's free for me


Gulliver’s Travels by Jonathan Swift


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gulliver’s Travels by Jonathan Swift


ebook or audiobook? Maybe get a few other titles together and I'll do them all at once...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> ebook or audiobook? Maybe get a few other titles together and I'll do them all at once...


Are adabioo books pretty good (see what I did there)?
Audio I reckon. I’ve got 3 pair of bifocals here and can’t see shit.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 6, 2021)

Really haven’t touched my tablet just to much going on . Grandma passed away yesterday as I’m still processing the death of my nephew from last December . The rest of my week is going to suck having to deal with family . il be checking in to keep up .


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

@Metasynth i love the riding movies


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Really haven’t touched my tablet just to much going on . Grandpa passed away yesterday as I’m still processing the death of my nephew from last December . The rest of my week is going to suck having to deal with family . il be checking in to keep up .


sorry about the lose man........cheer up...in the end everything will be ok


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Really haven’t touched my tablet just to much going on . Grandpa passed away yesterday as I’m still processing the death of my nephew from last December . The rest of my week is going to suck having to deal with family . il be checking in to keep up .


I’m sorry rollin


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are adabioo books pretty good (see what I did there)?
> Audio I reckon. I’ve got 3 pair of bifocals here and can’t see shit.


Audio books are the shit. I do most of my 'reading' these days driving to gigs, or cleaning the house


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Cats have already knocked down the 14 inch Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5041546


The tree is getting angry


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Audio books are the shit. I do most of my 'reading' these days driving to gigs, or cleaning the house


ooooo


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The tree is getting angry


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Are adabioo books pretty good (see what I did there)?
> Audio I reckon. I’ve got 3 pair of bifocals here and can’t see shit.


No need to even download - https://archive.org/details/gulliver_ld_librivox/gulliverstravels_00_swift.mp3

If you google most literary classics, they probably have free streaming audiobook versions online. If you can't find something your looking for, just PM me.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gulliver’s Travels by Jonathan Swift


Thats open source now, even library of congress has lots of free audio books now


tyler.durden said:


> Ebooks or audiobooks. Let me know which titles you'd like and I'll send them to you via wetransfer.com. I pirate everything so it's free for me


I used to have an awesome free site, but it got DOS attacked, hacked, then domain jacked, redirects to their pay site now.
PM me a link if you know of any free sites for audiobooks


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5041607


lol already on it. They found their nips presents!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> No need to even download - https://archive.org/details/gulliver_ld_librivox/gulliverstravels_00_swift.mp3
> 
> If you google most literary classics, they probably have free streaming audiobook versions online. If you can't find something your looking for, just PM me.


Awesome thanks my stringed friend.
How is your boy?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol already on it. They found their nips presents!


Ooh, I like nips.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh, I like nips.


That’s the way they roll.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5041605


Could turn nasty


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

(S)he is going to have a hangover for sure


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5041614View attachment 5041615


“Safe, pure, and potent”

I think trays the same reason most of us grow our own ‘nip’


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> (S)he is going to have a hangover for sure


She’s Lucky. Security cat.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Thats open source now, even library of congress has lots of free audio books now
> 
> I used to have an awesome free site, but it got DOS attacked, hacked, then domain jacked, redirects to their pay site now.
> PM me a link if you know of any free sites for audiobooks


Pornhub


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

But what’s the tree gonna do is what I’m wondering. It’s got electric on its side.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> “Safe, pure, and potent”
> 
> I think trays the same reason most of us grow our own ‘nip’


Dab time.
How are those Cindi diamonds?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> But what’s the tree gonna do is what I’m wondering. It’s got electric on its side.


My money is on the cat. It’s clearly determined that this foliage you’ve presented it with is either foe, or prey. Either way, it’s now their sole duty during the holiday season to kill, destroy, and dominate that tree. Just a demonstration of sheer power, so any other tree that is foolish enough to enter the house knows ‘this is a place of death, this is where you will rest forever’


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab time.
> How are those Cindi diamonds?


Uh. What? Oh, yeah…uh. What?

uh. Oh yeah.

Wait, what?

Uh? Oh yeah? oohhh, these?



wait, what were we talking about again?

I’m so confused


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

i got $5 on the kitty, for the win


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh. What? Oh, yeah…uh. What?
> 
> uh. Oh yeah.
> 
> ...


My favorite strain.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My favorite strain.


It’s got my head in a fog. Did two dabs a few minutes ago and forgot purples my toaster, waffle cars emote with gusto.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

@Metasynth what’s your favorite ever, so far?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 6, 2021)

@raratt what’s yours


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gulliver’s Travels by Jonathan Swift








LibriVox


LibriVox




librivox.org


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Metasynth what’s your favorite ever, so far?


No idea, I grew a strain called mothers milk by bodhi that had a keeper that was one of the best I’ve ever smoked. I wish I still had her


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @raratt what’s yours


Out of the ones I have grown I still think the Strawberry Cheesecake is my favorite, besides being tasty the plants looked really pretty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The throat of the press is too short. So of course not LOL


I don't think she's gonna be cool with me buying another press to press my stuff before I press it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think she's gonna be cool with me buying another press to press my stuff before I press it.


Rube goldberg press machine. Starts with a domino, ends in dabs. Costs more than is feasible and only works half the time!
Buy more weed stuufffff!!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Awesome thanks my stringed friend.
> How is your boy?


He is doing great. Working and staying out of trouble for the most part. He's feeling himself and what he's capable of, and loving life. Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Rube goldberg press machine. Starts with a domino, ends in dabs. Costs more than is feasible and only works half the time!
> Buy more weed stuufffff!!!!


Lol. well the form thing that you put in the press is $50. I wonder if I could just run it over with my car. It's pretty heavy.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol. well the form thing that you put in the press is $50. I wonder if I could just run it over with my car. It's pretty heavy.


Burnt tire terps for free!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Burnt tire terps for free!


lol just to smoosh this thing closed.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol just to smoosh this thing closed.
> 
> View attachment 5041632


So expensive, jeez. Can't you just hop on it with your feet? Or put it under a table leg and sit on it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

For the kitty lovers...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So expensive, jeez. Can't you just hop on it with your feet? Or put it under a table leg and sit on it?


I bet you need at least 1 ton. 

Cheapest press I could find is $199. That's not gonna fly and I don't have room for it. My car weighs 3512 lbs.


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think she's gonna be cool with me buying another press to press my stuff before I press it.


Can the dabpress be removed from the setup?

What holds the plates in place.

Removing the plates would provide space for a prepress to be inserted in their vacated space.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you need at least 1 ton.
> 
> Cheapest press I could find is $199. That's not gonna fly and I don't have room for it. My car weighs 3512 lbs.


You know I care less and less to make my own dabs... It sounds like a thousand bucks more expensive to get just as high as a bottle of everclear and a pressure cooker or nova 

What attracts you to that consumption method? I am so curious to try it, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Can the dabpress be removed from the setup?
> 
> What holds the plates in place.
> 
> Removing the plates would provide space for a prepress to be inserted in their vacated space.


It's got four bolts that go through wood into the heating plates. Do you think there's a chance of breaking the heating wires by removing them? They're fed through the frame so they would have to come out to remove them. 

I'm not feeling a lot of love for running it over.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You know I care less and less to make my own dabs... It sounds like a thousand bucks more expensive to get just as high as a bottle of everclear and a pressure cooker or nova
> 
> What attracts you to that consumption method? I am so curious to try it, lol


It's a completely different stone than eating or smoking. For me at least. I get a severe body high and everything relaxes... like I could close my eyes and effortlessly fall asleep at any point. And one dab lasts for hours.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think she's gonna be cool with me buying another press to press my stuff before I press it.


Get one of those puck molds and form it in one of these: https://www.amazon.com/Irwin-Tools-Woodworkers-Vise-226361/dp/B0001LQY4E/ref=pd_sbs_1/144-4215969-5639151?pd_rd_w=uintS&pf_rd_p=0a3ad226-8a77-4898-9a99-63ffeb1aef90&pf_rd_r=DG30N518Z8FY02KNV4F9&pd_rd_r=727309ab-3d43-44b3-8c29-42e5a2e84961&pd_rd_wg=aNMR1&pd_rd_i=B0001LQY4E&psc=1
alternatively press your puck longer and slower at a slightly higher temp


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's got four bolts that go through wood into the heating plates. Do you think there's a chance of breaking the heating wires by removing them? They're fed through the frame so they would have to come out to remove them.
> 
> I'm not feeling a lot of love for running it over.
> 
> View attachment 5041633


You could use a c clamp or a bar clamp for your pre-press, like this



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pony-Clamp-3-in-2600-SERIES-C-Clamp/1000988750











3/4 in. Cast Iron Pipe Clamp, 2 Piece


Amazing deals on this 3/4In Cast Iron Pipe Clamp 2Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a completely different stone than eating or smoking. For me at least. I get a severe body high and everything relaxes... like I could close my eyes and effortlessly fall asleep at any point. And one dab lasts for hours.


i like to call that comfortably numb......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Get one of those puck molds and form it in one of these: https://www.amazon.com/Irwin-Tools-Woodworkers-Vise-226361/dp/B0001LQY4E/ref=pd_sbs_1/144-4215969-5639151?pd_rd_w=uintS&pf_rd_p=0a3ad226-8a77-4898-9a99-63ffeb1aef90&pf_rd_r=DG30N518Z8FY02KNV4F9&pd_rd_r=727309ab-3d43-44b3-8c29-42e5a2e84961&pd_rd_wg=aNMR1&pd_rd_i=B0001LQY4E&psc=1
> alternatively press your puck longer and slower at a slightly higher temp





manfredo said:


> You could use a c clamp or a bar clamp for your pre-press, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I have enough strength to to manually crank that closed? Those are a lot cheaper than the ones I was looking at. I also found an off-brand preform for $35.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a completely different stone than eating or smoking. For me at least. I get a severe body high and everything relaxes... like I could close my eyes and effortlessly fall asleep at any point. And one dab lasts for hours.


Hmmmm. I get body high very easily. That sounds like if I smoked a bowl of kief! 
Bongs and joints last for hours normally for me. Is it more than that, in your experience?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hmmmm. I get body high very easily. That sounds like if I smoked a bowl of kief!
> Bongs and joints last for hours normally for me. Is it more than that, in your experience?


Everyone is different but for me two or three hours isn't out of the question. Longer if I dab and then go to sleep. Smoking weed I find that I'm high for maybe an hour at most.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everyone is different but for me two or three hours isn't out of the question. Longer if I dab and then go to sleep. Smoking weed I find that I'm high for maybe an hour at most.


Wow! I get a lot more bang for my buck smoking from my bong. It's hours easily. Edibles I can cover my 24 hour day with 2 doses, sometimes three on a bad pain day.

I'll take it


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's got four bolts that go through wood into the heating plates. Do you think there's a chance of breaking the heating wires by removing them? They're fed through the frame so they would have to come out to remove them.
> 
> I'm not feeling a lot of love for running it over.
> 
> View attachment 5041633


Can you put the pre press plates between the dab plates and press it like that without the heater on and without damaging the heated plates?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think I have enough strength to to manually crank that closed? Those are a lot cheaper than the ones I was looking at. I also found an off-brand preform for $35.


I don't know, but that's what I was using...I don't even use a pre-press any more though. I usually press about 7 grams, and I just stuff it into the bag with my thumb as tight as I can, then trim off the excess bag, and press. 

I'm so annoyed. Amazon has gone the same route as WalMart....They are using private individuals to do their delivers. I won't be ordering from them again anytime soon! Damn, what a mess!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Really haven’t touched my tablet just to much going on . Grandpa passed away yesterday as I’m still processing the death of my nephew from last December . The rest of my week is going to suck having to deal with family . il be checking in to keep up .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Wow! I get a lot more bang for my buck smoking from my bong. It's hours easily. Edibles I can cover my 24 hour day with 2 doses, sometimes three on a bad pain day.
> 
> I'll take it


Lol and I thought I was a cheap date.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can you put the pre press plates between the dab plates and press it like that without the heater on and without damaging the heated plates?


No won't fit according to @curious2garden. Would have been nice if they planned for that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't know, but that's what I was using...I don't even use a pre-press any more though. I usually press about 7 grams, and I just stuff it into the bag with my thumb as tight as I can, then trim off the excess bag, and press.
> 
> I'm so annoyed. Amazon has gone the same route as WalMart....They are using private individuals to do their delivers. I won't be ordering from them again anytime soon! Damn, what a mess!


I think I'm still doing something wrong. You guys seem to get a lot more than I do. I squished 47 grams on the weekend and got just over three grams. Some of the weed more than two years old... I didn't think that would make a difference. 

That's what they use here too, usually on time. What problems are you having?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No won't fit according to @curious2garden. Would have been nice if they planned for that.


Get your "Boyfriend" at the metal shop to build two extensions mounted under the top portion.

Edit: just be sure of enough wire to raise the top heater block.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve really missed having a tree inside for the holidays. Def already looking forward to next year when i’ll be able to. Gonna get the biggest noble fir I can find


I have an 8 foot tree on my patio it's yours if you want it. 

Got that candle today. just smells like a pine air freshener


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm still doing something wrong. You guys seem to get a lot more than I do. I squished 47 grams on the weekend and got just over three grams. Some of the weed more than two years old... I didn't think that would make a difference.
> 
> That's what they use here too, usually on time. What problems are you having?


I just don't like having private individuals coming here. Some of them look like common thugs. They are all driving old POS vehicles. They do stupid shit like drive on my lawn. And I don't trust them.

If they hired a better class of people, and did background checks, maybe, but they are hiring dirtbags that could very possibly be scoping you out to come back later and rob you. UPS and FedEx are bad enough, but at least I felt safe with them


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

@BobBitchen's feet should be warm now, set up the heatpad.
How's the beer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Get your "Boyfriend" at the metal shop to build two extensions mounted under the top portion.
> 
> Edit: just be sure of enough wire to raise the top heater block.


Boyfriend?!?!? I don't know anyone that works at metal shop besides @DarkWeb.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> @BobBitchen's feet should be warm now, set up the heatpad.
> How's the beer?
> 
> View attachment 5041640


Do you have a journal going? I'm planning on running slymer next.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol and I thought I was a cheap date.


I think my dosage might be why the high lasts so long...
ETA: 3 bowls, or 3 or more ml tincture most times. One joint probably is short like an hour. I should try!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boyfriend?!?!? I don't know anyone that works at metal shop besides @DarkWeb.


I have faith in your abilities to splice wires if need be, as well as your abilities to be a woman.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a journal going? I'm planning on running slymer next.


No journals, that sounds like work and responsibility. I just try to tie my shoes and zip my fly every morning. Thats my daily accomplishment.

I had such a run of male plants, I couldn't even fill a tent all year. Just going to do indoor fems, and save the rest of my open regular packs for outdoor. Seems like I pulled all the female seeds out of every pack for years, all the open packs mostly males


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> No journals, that sounds like work and responsibility. I just try to tie my shoes and zip my fly every morning. Thats my daily accomplishment.
> 
> I had such a run of male plants, I couldn't even fill a tent all year. Just going to do indoor fems, and save the rest of my open regular packs for outdoor. Seems like I pulled all the female seeds out of every pack for years, all the open packs mostly males


Bummer, I've been afraid of running regs for that reason. While I was waiting for my med permit I ran three regs for fun, hoping to maybe get one female. All three turned out to be female. I'm running 11 this time, I wonder if I'll get all females again.



Grandpapy said:


> I have faith in your abilities to splice wires if need be, as well as your abilities to be a woman.


No problem splicing wires. I don't know if I want to void my warranty by cutting wires tho.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No problem splicing wires. I don't know if I want to void my warranty by cutting wires tho.


Please note I wasn't suggesting doing a pole dance or making out on the welder.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

Can you back peddle on an Ebike?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Can you back peddle on an Ebike?


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Press



https://www.amazon.com/HHIP-8600-0031-Heavy-Capacity-Height/dp/B00E0NFKP8/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=arbor+press&qid=1638822395&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNVJOWUIyS0hRNDAyJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTQ4NTc1Wkk4TFYzSlZXTjhWJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAwOTMzNjhISElYWlc2SDg1Qkkmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Press
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HHIP-8600-0031-Heavy-Capacity-Height/dp/B00E0NFKP8/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=arbor+press&qid=1638822395&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNVJOWUIyS0hRNDAyJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTQ4NTc1Wkk4TFYzSlZXTjhWJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAwOTMzNjhISElYWlc2SDg1Qkkmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


It's hard not to swear sometimes. Same press $187.82 on the dot ca site. 



https://www.amazon.ca/HHIP-8600-0031-Heavy-Capacity-Height/dp/B00E0NFKP8/


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Bubble bags


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard not to swear sometimes. Same press $187.82 on the dot ca site.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/HHIP-8600-0031-Heavy-Capacity-Height/dp/B00E0NFKP8/


What are the charges if one was shipped to you? There are some people on here that don't live that far away from you.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard not to swear sometimes. Same press $187.82 on the dot ca site.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/HHIP-8600-0031-Heavy-Capacity-Height/dp/B00E0NFKP8/


Am I supposed to be watching my language on this forum? 
Or is this no swearing thing just a self improvement situation?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> What are the charges if one was shipped to you? There are some people on here that don't live that far away from you.


UPS Ground from NYC to Toronto would be $87 USD for 24lb 14 x 7 x 12 inches. Heavy things it's cheaper to find local.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Bubble bags


You really like your bubble bags! lol. Too much clean up and work for me.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Am I supposed to be watching my language on this forum?
> Or is this no swearing thing just a self improvement situation?


OOOH right. Canadian. They make you start paying for healthcare if you're too rude, huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Am I supposed to be watching my language on this forum?
> Or is this no swearing thing just a self improvement situation?


Sometimes when I see what you guys pay and what I pay. 

Makes me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sometimes when I see what you guys pay and what I pay.
> 
> Makes me.
> 
> View attachment 5041704


the international sign of goodwill?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> the international sign of goodwill?


Goodwill is not charity, it's a chance to run


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Please note I wasn't suggesting doing a pole dance or making out on the welder.


And here I am limbering up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You really like your bubble bags! lol. Too much clean up and work for me.


1. Less actual pressing......less wasted bags and less rosen that gets trapped in the bags. Also less time pressing.

2. You can fit a shit load more in per press. Less time pressing.

3. No wasted rosen stuck in the sponge of the weed puck.

I take a 220, 160, 73 and a 25.

220 and 160 is compost. Collect, dry and press the 73. 25 do whatever you want with......top a bowl or sprinkle a joint with it.

Unless it's rock hard, don't even break down the buds, just strip the stems and put them in the ice......let the agitation break it up. Do two washes.......use a pump sprayer to clean and corral the bubble to the center of the screens.

I wonder if it's actually faster in the end


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Less pressure and heat is needed also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Just turn the bags inside out and throw them in the shower.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> @BobBitchen's feet should be warm now, set up the heatpad.
> How's the beer?
> 
> View attachment 5041640


. 
He's everywhere!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone have any clue what these 2 pieces of wood might have been when they were in use? I cannot figure out what furniture item this was, as it's missing pieces.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 1. Less actual pressing......less wasted bags and less rosen that gets trapped in the bags. Also less time pressing.
> 
> 2. You can fit a shit load more in per press. Less time pressing.
> 
> ...





DarkWeb said:


> Less pressure and heat is needed also.





DarkWeb said:


> Just turn the bags inside out and throw them in the shower.


I don't doubt that this works great for you... and I've seen some of your results!

It's just more of a production than I'm willing to do. I just wanna spend a few minutes squishing and make some decent dabs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone have any clue what these 2 pieces of wood might have been when they were in use? I cannot figure out what furniture item this was, as it's missing pieces.
> View attachment 5041729


Maybe for towels or something like that. Looks like 4 bars go in and those would be the legs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone have any clue what these 2 pieces of wood might have been when they were in use? I cannot figure out what furniture item this was, as it's missing pieces.
> View attachment 5041729


Antique quilt rack?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone have any clue what these 2 pieces of wood might have been when they were in use? I cannot figure out what furniture item this was, as it's missing pieces.
> View attachment 5041729


Clothes Dryer  Less the bluetooth


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

You know, that sounds right, guys. Some kinda clothes or material hanging whatsit. I guess I could buy some dowels and wood glue and use it... it would have more style than a normal rack!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone have any clue what these 2 pieces of wood might have been when they were in use? I cannot figure out what furniture item this was, as it's missing pieces.
> View attachment 5041729


magazine rack? looks like it missing parts though


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't doubt that this works great for you... and I've seen some of your results!
> 
> It's just more of a production than I'm willing to do. I just wanna spend a few minutes squishing and make some decent dabs.


Yeah, I'm not saying it is the best way. But my brain thinks this way (production). I think it may be faster overall. And it may help you considering you are on the lower side of pressure needed. If you still have those bags get some alcohol and clean them up. Might be worth it. Or don't no worries


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying it is the best way. But my brain thinks this way (production). I think it may be faster overall. And it may help you considering you are on the lower side of pressure needed. If you still have those bags get some alcohol and clean them up. Might be worth it. Or don't no worries


I threw them out after my second grow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I threw them out after my second grow.


Such a millennial thing to do smh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Such a millennial thing to do smh


They were clogged and I had no interest in using them again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They were clogged and I had no interest in using them again.
> 
> View attachment 5041745


Because it was too hard


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Antique quilt rack?
> 
> View attachment 5041736


That’s a blanket rack!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2021)

zzyx said:


> That’s a blanket rack!


Is a quilt not a blanket the way a square is a rectangle? I never owned a quilt, so I dunno...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Because it was too hard


Did I kick your dog or something?


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's got four bolts that go through wood into the heating plates. Do you think there's a chance of breaking the heating wires by removing them? They're fed through the frame so they would have to come out to remove them.
> 
> I'm not feeling a lot of love for running it over.
> 
> View attachment 5041633





I have the 3x5 caged model





The screws are offset from the heating element.

I bet if you took the screws out you could have a convertible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did I kick your dog or something?


No, but you did call me old


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, but you did call me old


No I called Britney Spears and Will Smith old. I have no idea how old you are.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I called Britney Spears and Will Smith old. I have no idea how old you are.


I’m older than both of them! I’m really old!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I called Britney Spears and Will Smith old. *I have no idea how old you are*.


I call bs


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> The screws are offset from the heating element.
> 
> I bet if you took the screws out you could have a convertible.


Almost, wires are in the frame.
She's worried about them being damaged either left in, or getting removed/put back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Almost, wires are in the frame.
> She's worried about them being damaged either left in, or getting removed/put back.


The Allen key on the back of each aluminum block is a set screw for the elements or the temp probes......the other is most likely threaded. Mine is in the box again because I had everything set up in the basement. I'd take a picture but I know if she looks at it she can figure it out easy.


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is a quilt not a blanket the way a square is a rectangle? I never owned a quilt, so I dunno...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Here


Those two in the middle of the gold blocks. But watch for epoxy they might not want to come out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

I think she's really pissed at me this time


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Almost, wires are in the frame.
> She's worried about them being damaged either left in, or getting removed/put back.


Somebody put it together.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she's really pissed at me this time


now why would you say a crazy thing like that


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she's really pissed at me this time


She giving you a head start...you should limber up


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

New pipe matches my dab pen just much shorter 





DCcan said:


> She giving you a head start...you should limber up


Crap! I hope I don't have to do a poll dance


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> New pipe matches my dab pen just much shorter
> View attachment 5041814
> 
> 
> ...



Is that when you dance around while people vote?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that when you dance around while people vote?


Yes, with money


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes, with money



Ah, Pole dance...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Ah, Pole dance...


I had to go back and check my spelling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she's really pissed at me this time


nope on my ignore list now

dead to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> nope on my ignore list now
> 
> dead to me


Unfriended.........and reported


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2021)

What the hell just happened? I though you 2 were BFFs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell just happened? I though you 2 were BFFs.


Oh I'm just kidding around


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

My wife called it the "pucker pipe" lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I call bs


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 5041883
> View attachment 5041884


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5041717
> 
> I have the 3x5 caged model
> 
> ...


I'd get a 20 buck vise. Ok I actually have a 60 buck vise but I don't want to bring it out of the garage so I'm getting a 32 buck vise LOL That's presentable and will prepress


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> She giving you a head start...you should limber up





DarkWeb said:


> Unfriended.........and reported





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell just happened? I though you 2 were BFFs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd get a 20 buck vise. Ok I actually have a 60 buck vise but I don't want to bring it out of the garage so I'm getting a 32 buck vise LOL That's presentable and will prepress


More tools....I like tools


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> More tools....I like tools


I got a whole new workbench might as well mount a vise on it. That's why you have a bench


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I got a whole new workbench might as well mount a vise on it. That's why you have a bench


This makes sense!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she's really pissed at me this time


Want this old guido grandpa to intercede? Well, technically not a grandpa yet but I have the age certs


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

Everyone settled down in here?
Puff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell just happened? I though you 2 were BFFs.


I'm just teasing.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXKCF-BP4XQ/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd get a 20 buck vise. Ok I actually have a 60 buck vise but I don't want to bring it out of the garage so I'm getting a 32 buck vise LOL That's presentable and will prepress


Kinda expected you to be using some expensive servomatic 3000 press.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 5041883
> View attachment 5041884


I'd definitely win!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2021)

I wish our local weathermen could do it like this.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda expected you to be using some expensive servomatic 3000 press.


I love good tools


----------



## zzyx (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love good tools


Who doesn’t?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love good tools


It's late and I'm high... mind went straight to the gutter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)

Now that was fun....OK time to hit the space tomatoes


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Wow, ok, could’ve skipped that catching up.

Good morning troops. 62 and foggy. Had some weird dreams, dream pill didn’t work too well.

Another exciting day in the weeki.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think she's gonna be cool with me buying another press to press my stuff before I press it.


What size plates you got? I tried the prepress molds and didn’t end up going that route.
When I squish flower I usually only squish untrimmed smalls. No real need to break the stuff up. I stuff the shit into my bags. I like the 220u stitchless bags from Lowtemp. Once the bags are all stuffed i pre squish them all before i turn on the heat.
This makes the actual squish waaaaay easier. If you don’t you end up farting around with a thick and bulky stuffed bag thats hard to keep just right between the parchment.

i am so backed up on making the rosin. I keep telling people, “couple more weeks”. Been saying that for about 6months now lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What size plates you got? I tried the prepress molds and didn’t end up going that route.
> When I squish flower I usually only squish untrimmed smalls. No real need to break the stuff up. I stuff the shit into my bags. I like the 220u stitchless bags from Lowtemp. Once the bags are all stuffed i pre squish them all before i turn on the heat.
> This makes the actual squish waaaaay easier. If you don’t you end up farting around with a thick and bulky stuffed bag thats hard to keep just right between the parchment.
> 
> i am so backed up on making the rosin. I keep telling people, “couple more weeks”. Been saying that for about 6months now lol.


Got rosin?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Got rosin?


Ummm…………..














couple more weeks


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Ummm…………..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


…..uh Morgan Fairchild that’s her


----------



## zzyx (Dec 7, 2021)

Morning everyone. A little drizzle here in the desert.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Greetings, fellow humans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Greetings, fellow humans.


Sup


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2021)

almost human, one more cup.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sup
> View attachment 5042212


I like your hat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I like your hat.


Thanks, gotta make sure my noggin doesn’t get sunburned


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Morning






33° now...high is 34° today.

Taco Tuesday has been postponed till Wednesday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh snow temperatures


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, can we trade temperatures?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, can we trade temperatures?


What's yours?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's yours?


14f


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 14f


Sure, I'll trade.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure, I'll trade.


Thanks! I was gonna try to hammer the fence post back in, but the ground froze too much, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

NAP time


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> NAP time


Damn I want a nap time.

Woke up with the a cramp in my calf that was intense. Totally sucked and it's still kinda tight even after a hot shower


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Good morning, happy freezing Tuesday.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy freezing Tuesday.


Yay! Blanket fort weather!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What size plates you got? I tried the prepress molds and didn’t end up going that route.
> When I squish flower I usually only squish untrimmed smalls. No real need to break the stuff up. I stuff the shit into my bags. I like the 220u stitchless bags from Lowtemp. Once the bags are all stuffed i pre squish them all before i turn on the heat.
> This makes the actual squish waaaaay easier. If you don’t you end up farting around with a thick and bulky stuffed bag thats hard to keep just right between the parchment.
> 
> i am so backed up on making the rosin. I keep telling people, “couple more weeks”. Been saying that for about 6months now lol.


It's has 3x5 plates. I was wondering if you could pre squish. So far I've been mainly pressing old weed while I learn how this thing works.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yay! Blanket fort weather!


Yay? You like the cold weather too?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yay? You like the cold weather too?


As long as I don't have to shovel snow, I like it.
If I have to shovel, leave me to die.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> As long as I don't have to shovel snow, I like it.
> If I have to shovel, leave me to die.


I'm with you. I shovelled snow once, it was awful!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm with you. I shovelled snow once, it was awful!


Once? How? What the hell?  
It's nice exercise, but it's so defeating when it just keeps coming for days and days.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's has 3x5 plates. I was wondering if you could pre squish. So far I've been mainly pressing old weed while I learn how this thing works.


Oh hell yeah!
I’d pick up some of his smaller bags for that size plates.








220u Bulletproof Stitchless Rosin Pouches


Our 220u Stitchless pouches are essentially bulletproof. They can be used for both flower and for structural support on hash squishes utilizing our bulletproof tech. The welded Stitchless seams provide enormous strength that is unmatched by any stitched seam. We've refreshed our design as of...



www.lowtemp-plates.com




I stuff 30g’s into the larger bags without blowouts,. but i got bigger plates though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> I’d pick up some of his smaller bags for that size plates.
> 
> 
> ...


I will give them a try. Have you ever seen really small bags? Ones that you could squish a couple grams at a time? I've been folding the bag opening underneath, I think I read in this thread that you're supposed to cut off the excess.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 7, 2021)

Warming my back with the heated seat in my car, listening to Neil young radio on sirus, sipping coffee. I’ll get to the office soon enough, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Once? How? What the hell?
> It's nice exercise, but it's so defeating when it just keeps coming for days and days.


lol my brother and dad did it growing up and I've only lived in apartments and condos since moving out. I shovelled my parents place when they were on vacation. Still curse them for not having a snowblower.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I will give them a try. Have you ever seen really small bags? Ones that you could squish a couple grams at a time? I've been folding the bag opening underneath, I think I read in this thread that you're supposed to cut off the excess.


Those smaller bags have a safe capacity of 15g’s. But yeah you don’t need to put that much in.
I fold over the bag and after the presquish it stays put. Another reason for the presquish i forgot to mention.
I wouldn’t cut the bags to fit. It would just want to blow out that side and contaminate all the goodness. Then you’ll be resquishing lol.
Which btw, for my best rosin i resquish all the rosin in a more finer micron bag. Not necessary but ends up making a more refined product. And it’s not really that hard to do. If you were only squishing a much smaller amount i would maybe cut off a little so the flap isn’t as big? Because no matter how you do it you’re going to lose a little to the bag itself not much though and with an extra long flap you’ll lose some to that.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 7, 2021)

Good morning RIU. I have to correct my last post. It was my grandma that passed away. ( stupid auto text ) . Hope you guys have all been doing ok .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Those smaller bags have a safe capacity of 15g’s. But yeah you don’t need to put that much in.
> I fold over the bag and after the presquish it stays put. Another reason for the presquish i forgot to mention.
> I wouldn’t cut the bags to fit. It would just want to blow out that side and contaminate all the goodness. Then you’ll be resquishing lol.
> Which btw, for my best rosin i resquish all the rosin in a more finer micron bag. Not necessary but ends up making a more refined product. And it’s not really that hard to do. If you were only squishing a much smaller amount i would maybe cut off a little so the flap isn’t as big? Because no matter how you do it you’re going to lose a little to the bag itself not much though and with an extra long flap you’ll lose some to that.


I screwed up at first and didn't squish long enough. @curious2garden set me straight and I got a bunch more when I resquished them properly. I've also kept all the pucks so I can run them again. Do you take them out of the bags and pack them all together to press?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU. I have to correct my last post. It was my grandma that passed away. ( stupid auto text ) . Hope you guys have all bee doing ok .


  sorry @JustRolling


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I screwed up at first and didn't squish long enough. @curious2garden set me straight and I got a bunch more when I resquished them properly. I've also kept all the pucks so I can run them again. Do you take them out of the bags and pack them all together to press?


Once i’m done with the squish into the garbage it goes lol.
I got so much of the shit i have no time to try to get every last bit of it. I used to kick down my pucks(in bags) to my buddy and he would do all kinds of hippie shit with it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Those smaller bags have a safe capacity of 15g’s. But yeah you don’t need to put that much in.
> I fold over the bag and after the presquish it stays put. Another reason for the presquish i forgot to mention.
> I wouldn’t cut the bags to fit. It would just want to blow out that side and contaminate all the goodness. Then you’ll be resquishing lol.
> Which btw, for my best rosin i resquish all the rosin in a more finer micron bag. Not necessary but ends up making a more refined product. And it’s not really that hard to do. If you were only squishing a much smaller amount i would maybe cut off a little so the flap isn’t as big? Because no matter how you do it you’re going to lose a little to the bag itself not much though and with an extra long flap you’ll lose some to that.


Do you need my address for Santa?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5042244


How are you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How are you


6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking and yourself


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking and yourself


I gotta get a mammogram today


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta get a mammogram today


God, I hate that!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta get a mammogram today


Wife calls it smashtitity tests and hates them make sure to have a treat for yourself


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> God, I hate that!


Me too


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too


Better than plugging our ears and hoping nothing bad happens... Good luck!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wife calls it smashtitity tests and hates them make sure to have a treat for yourself


She’s correct with her name for it. I’ll be smash too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Once i’m done with the squish into the garbage it goes lol.
> I got so much of the shit i have no time to try to get every last bit of it. I used to kick down my pucks(in bags) to my buddy and he would do all kinds of hippie shit with it.


I was thinking of using them for edibles. I hate being wasteful despite what @DarkWeb says.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta get a mammogram today


Come on over, we'll use my dab press for some backyard doctoring.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking of using them for edibles. I hate being wasteful despite what @DarkWeb says.


I reuse any material I make edibles or tincture with at least once...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Come on over, we'll use my dab press for some backyard doctoring.


Please don't dab press the detective...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Come on over, we'll use my dab press for some backyard doctoring.


Your neighbors would definitely freak!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Your neighbors would definitely freak! be snapping pictures!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Come on over, we'll use my dab press for some backyard doctoring.


Pictures he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I reuse any material I make edibles or tincture with at least once...


do you make cannabutter? I don't think you could reuse that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you make cannabutter? I don't think you could reuse that.


Nooo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


>


My neighbor is a very conservative Iranian immigrant. He closes the blinds when we're on the patio lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My neighbor is a very conservative Iranian immigrant. He closes the blinds when we're on the patio lol.


That's so you can't see him masturbating.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you make cannabutter? I don't think you could reuse that.


I don't use butter, but for coconut oil I do reuse it. I strain it very well like always, then return the solids to the jar. I'll freeze it until there is a whole bunch and make another batch of oil. Usually for something like muffins, not caps, since the high is less predictable. I also sometimes add a few grams of freshly decarbed stuff to liven up the taste.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's late and I'm high... mind went straight to the gutter.


They can be considered tools too.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They can be considered tools too.


Minds, gutters, or being high?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Oscar the Grouch said:


> This looks like fun thread. Can I join the party?


Probably not, but we’ll certainly see how thick your skin is, new guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5042276


LOL Just ordered these for my new vise


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5042276


I am staying at a place at a cursed, evil , black voodoo island and they have 2 similar items in the drawer


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Morning beautiful people.....

woke up this morning to a chilly 43, yes my nipples got hard, it's all good.....high today 67F and sunny

just made a fresh pot...so if ya need a warm up

now since it's taco tuesday...you guessed it......bean and cheese for today


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Probably not, but we’ll certainly see how thick your skin is, new guy.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am staying at a place at a cursed, evil , black View attachment 5042280voodoo island and they have 2 similar items in the drawer


Is the left one the for ladies, and the right one is for gents? Have you tested, yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Probably not, but we’ll certainly see how thick your skin is, new guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am staying at a place at a cursed, evil , black View attachment 5042280voodoo island and they have 2 similar items in the drawer


I love the plaid pants


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Just ordered these for my new vise
> View attachment 5042278


What is it?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is the left one the for ladies, and the right one is for gents? Have you tested, yet?


Cherry/olive pitter and lemon/lime squeezer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am staying at a place at a cursed, evil , black View attachment 5042280voodoo island and they have 2 similar items in the drawer


I like your pjs. What is the first thing?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Probably not, but we’ll certainly see how thick your skin is, new guy.


Oh, thick skin you say? Is there a rite of passage I must perform to be part of the group?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cherry/olive pitter and lemon/lime squeezer


I am aware. It's called morning fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is it?


Nylon jaws to stop my prepress metal from getting chewed up by the vise jaws. I love they have neodymium magnets and will save me keeping a towel or elusive piece of leather around.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nylon jaws to stop my prepress metal from getting chewed up by the vise jaws. I love they have neodymium magnets and will save me keeping a towel or elusive piece of leather around.


How quickly would the pre press get too damaged, do you think? Is this a really long term investment, or a shorter one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nylon jaws to stop my prepress metal from getting chewed up by the vise jaws. I love they have neodymium magnets and will save me keeping a towel or elusive piece of leather around.


Not terribly expensive either. There's a vice in my moms garage, not sure if it works or not. I might steal it before closing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not terribly expensive either. There's a vice in my moms garage, not sure if it works or not. I might steal it before closing.


Go get it! Vises are so very handy for so many things.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks . Have a nice day. Hopefully mine will be better than yesterday but this vacation has been pretty bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks . Have a nice day. Hopefully mine will be better than yesterday but this vacation has been pretty bad.


I'm sorry, hang in there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Go get it! Vises are so very handy for so many things.


I'm planning on making one last trip this weekend to grab a few things I had in the basement. Also have to figure out what I'm going to do with that boat. Feeling kinda stupid for not selling it this summer when I had the chance. Now I have to figure out where I'm going to store it or sell it for less than it's worth.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How quickly would the pre press get too damaged, do you think? Is this a really long term investment, or a shorter one?


You are pressing a softer metal in iron jaws, so you can scuff the metal. Those small burrs then embed or cut your hands, besides being ugly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks . Have a nice day. Hopefully mine will be better than yesterday but this vacation has been pretty bad.


Bummer, sorry Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry, hang in there!


It happens. I am never coming back here again that’s for sure. This place is a fucking nightmare . The best part so far was finding 2 pairs of my favorite leggings from Urban Outfitters on sale. I am going to return my new snorkeling gear at the shop today get a refund . I found one beach spot that is my safe zone so might go back there. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You are pressing a softer metal in iron jaws, so you can scuff the metal. Those small burrs then embed or cut your hands, besides being ugly.


Aesthetics matter!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You are pressing a softer metal in iron jaws, so you can scuff the metal. Those small burrs then embed or cut your hands, besides being ugly.


Ahhh, and can one get a prepress made in a more rigid material? Or is the softer material better, thus the fitting to keep it safe/pretty.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Go get it! Vises are so very handy for so many things.


I have too many of them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, sorry Amber.


It’s ok, thanks. At least I am not at work. There are these wild roosters running around the streets everywhere that cock a doodle doo all hours of the day and night and jumbo jets flying over head all the time. ..it’s unnerving . If you don’t have earplugs you can never go to sleep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s ok, thanks. At least I am not at work. There are these wild roosters running around the streets everywhere that cock a doodle doo all hours of the day and night and jumbo jets flying over head all the time. ..it’s unnerving . If you don’t have earplugs you can never go to sleep.


sounds like you need a zen place to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have too many of them.


I have a few of my own.  



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s ok, thanks. At least I am not at work. There are these wild roosters running around the streets everywhere that cock a doodle doo all hours of the day and night and jumbo jets flying over head all the time. ..it’s unnerving . If you don’t have earplugs you can never go to sleep.


The beach retreat sounds like a dream.

Damn cocks ruining everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh, and can one get a prepress made in a more rigid material? Or is the softer material better, thus the fitting to keep it safe/pretty.


I don't think you want rigid you want case hard or surface hardened. I think a few bucks for jaws for my vise is cheaper and more available solution.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have too many of them.


Vise != vice


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think you want rigid you want case hard or surface hardened. I think a few bucks for jaws for my vise is cheaper and more available solution.


Cool! 
I really don't do a lot of engineering, or work with machines so forgive my silly questions!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Cool!
> I really don't do a lot of engineering, or work with machines so forgive my silly questions!


They're not silly if you don't know. I don't mind answering if I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Oh, thick skin you say? Is there a rite of passage I must perform to be part of the group?


I like this one.
Listen to Greenskeepers - Lotion by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Greenskeepers - Lotion


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How quickly would the pre press get too damaged, do you think? Is this a really long term investment, or a shorter one?


The first time. Aluminum is softer than steel.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The first time. Aluminum is softer than steel.


That much pressure sounds dangerous around weed smokers...
*says the one who bought a house while blitzed


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Vise != vice


Autocorrect in my brain is broken, damn apps.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It happens. I am never coming back here again that’s for sure. This place is a fucking nightmare . The best part so far was finding 2 pairs of my favorite leggings from Urban Outfitters on sale. I am going to return my new snorkeling gear at the shop today get a refund . I found one beach spot that is my safe zone so might go back there. Lol


Where the hell did you go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Where the hell did you go?


Sounds like Mexico.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like Mexico.


LOL sounds like Florida to me.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like Mexico.


Sounds like the gulf coast to me, maybe Louisiana or Alabama 

Or Florida. Florida was my first thought


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Mexico?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL sounds like Florida to me.





Metasynth said:


> Sounds like the gulf coast to me, maybe Louisiana or Alabama
> 
> Or Florida. Florida was my first thought


I've never been to Florida. Do they have roosters roaming around?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

i live 2hr from Mexico......and the last time i was there, kinda shunned me away from it.....wonderful place, wonderful people, awesome food.......


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never been to Florida. Do they have roosters roaming around?


Uh, Florida has non-native 17ft long reticulated pythons roaming around.

Chickens? Yeah, they have chickens


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, Florida has non-native 17ft long reticulated pythons roaming around.
> 
> Chickens? Yeah, they have chickens


to feed the pythons.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> to feed the pythons.


And alligators. Don’t forget about the alligators


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> And alligators. Don’t forget about the alligators


I still want to go. Disneyworld or Disneyland is on my bucket list.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still want to go. Disneyworld or Disneyland is on my bucket list.


i've been...had a blast....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still want to go. Disneyworld or Disneyland is on my bucket list.


And my house, canna master


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Go get it! Vises are so very handy for so many things.


@Laughing Grass FYI - You're gonna need a fairly stout workbench to bolt it to.


Laughing Grass said:


> Aesthetics matter!


So do those tiny metal slivers in your fingers that you can't even see.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Oh, thick skin you say? Is there a rite of passage I must perform to be part of the group?


He was referring to a troll that went out with the trash & post was deleted.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He was referring to a troll that went out with the trash & post was deleted.


kinda noticed that one didn't last to long, looks like Mr x had an interesting meeting too


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That much pressure sounds dangerous around weed smokers...
> *says the one who bought a house while blitzed


Just don't put your body parts in the vice and tighten


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> And my house, canna master


Coming for dabs. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Laughing Grass FYI - You're gonna need a fairly stout workbench to bolt it to.
> 
> 
> So do those tiny metal slivers in your fingers that you can't even see.


damn it has to be bolted to something?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn it has to be bolted to something?


need a good work bench for one, with the weight of the vice, make sure that bench is secure to the wall so it done fall over on u.....been there with that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've been...had a blast....


The photos that @curious2garden posted of the dining room and her dinner made me want to go more. I wonder which one on is better, Florida or California


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> need a good work bench for one, with the weight of the vice, make sure that bench is secure to the wall so it done fall over on u.....been there with that


I don't have a workbench or room for one. I could probably bolt it to my patio with wing nuts so I can remove it when not in use.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still want to go. Disneyworld or Disneyland is on my bucket list.


Well, Disneyland is the original, and it’s in Southern California.

Disneyworld Is a swamp that was drained to make way for development. And it’s in Florida.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The photos that @curious2garden posted of the dining room and her dinner made me want to go more. I wonder which one on is better, Florida or California


i went to the florida one for a day, the next day we went to Daytona for the 500


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn it has to be bolted to something?


Something more substantial than a patio railing.
You'll tear that up quick


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The photos that @curious2garden posted of the dining room and her dinner made me want to go more. I wonder which one on is better, Florida or California


California


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a workbench or room for one. I could probably bolt it to my patio with wing nuts so I can remove it when not in use.


just watch the weight....

it's better if u can figure out a bench situation......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Something more substantial than a patio railing.
> You'll tear that up quick





BudmanTX said:


> just watch the weight....
> 
> it's better if u can figure out a bench situation......


Might just have to give up on this one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California


The important question... who's beaches are better?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The important question... who's beaches are better?


California. Unless were talking the Keys. But I don’t really consider Key West to be part of Florida.

Island life is different. slower.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California. Unless were talking the Keys. But I don’t really consider Key West to be part of Florida.
> 
> Island life is different. slower.


It used to be when I grew up down there - now it's replete with all manner of aliens.
Like, the outer space type!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California. Unless were talking the Keys. But I don’t really consider Key West to be part of Florida.
> 
> Island life is different. slower.


And no hurricanes. I've never been in the ocean on the west coast.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And no hurricanes. I've never been in the ocean on the Best coast.


Fify


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And no hurricanes. I've never been in the ocean on the west coast.


It's not as warm as Florida water, which is why there are no hurricanes. They need 80 degree water to form well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's not as warm as Florida water, which is why there are no hurricanes. They need 80 degree water to form well.


I had heard that. I was kinda surprised how warm the water was in hawaii, I figured it would be cold too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Might just have to give up on this one.


Nah, if you just use it for *puck forming and other light weight stuff*, you can clamp it to a surface. All the tension will be within the vise jaws, just remember to protect the surface where clamped.
edit: once a guy has a vise he begins thinking of all the stuff to do with it. Hence the over engineering


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, if you just use it for *puck forming and other light weight stuff*, you can clamp it to a surface. All the tension will be within the vise jaws, just remember to protect the surface where clamped.
> edit: once a guy has a vise he begins thinking of all the stuff to do with it. Hence the over engineering


Squishing aluminium cans for recycling could be some fun ASMR shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Squishing aluminium cans for recycling could be some fun ASMR shit.


YouTube channel


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had heard that. I was kinda surprised how warm the water was in hawaii, I figured it would be cold too.


Ocean currents go clockwise so the water off the coast of California came down from the arctic, it warms up the more south you go. There are places like Catalina where it is warmer. Hawaii is a lot lower latitude, which is why it is warmer.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ocean currents go clockwise so the water off the coast of California came down from the arctic, there are places like Catalina where it is warmer. Hawaii is a lot lower latitude, which is why it is warmer.


My experiences in Catalina were similar to the beaches by me. It’s only 27 miles away from me…lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My experiences in Catalina were similar to the beaches by me. It’s only 27 miles away from me…lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

was supposed to be a round trip, but my phone battery died along the way…haha









Relive 'Shoreline'


View my ride: Shoreline




www.relive.cc


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My experiences in Catalina were similar to the beaches by me. It’s only 27 miles away from me…lol


The water was a lot clearer out there from what I remember. You could see fish swimming in 25 feet of water. We typically didn't go much further south than Malibu.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The water was a lot clearer out there from what I remember. You could see fish swimming in 25 feet of water. We typically didn't go much further south than Malibu.


I guess it depends on the conditions. The other day I was at the beach by me and I couldn’t believe how clear the water was.

then yesterday morning the tide was the highest I’ve seen in recent memory. They had to add sand to parts of the beach in Long Beach to prevent major damage. Not from waves, just the high tide.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I guess it depends on the conditions. The other day I was at the beach by me and I couldn’t believe how clear the water was.
> 
> then yesterday morning the tide was the highest I’ve seen in recent memory. They had to add sand to parts of the beach in Long Beach to prevent major damage. Not from waves, just the high tide.


We were a lot farther from the ocean so we didn't see it that often.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

We used to stop by Leo Carrillo beach on the way back from the Rock Store after coming down Mulholland.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> We used to stop by Leo Carrillo beach on the way back from the Rock Store after coming down Mulholland.


I’m supposed to be riding my bike 30 miles loaded up with camping gear there this Sunday to camp!

Gonna be cold af!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m supposed to be riding my bike 30 miles loaded up with camping gear there this Sunday to camp!
> 
> Gonna be cold af!!!!


An Ebike right?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> An Ebike right?


Yes sir. The one I built though, not the new fancy pants bike.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yes sir. The one I built though, not the new fancy pants bike.


So you are good with your hands outsidethe kitchen to then lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

I built my also but it is gas power old school lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yes sir. The one I built though, not the new fancy pants bike.


What's the size or wattage of your motors and if you don't mind me asking how did you deal with the instant torque that comes with electric ?


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 7, 2021)

And I’m almost done just the top to go  I can finally see the end of trim jail  . I sure don’t want to deal with family the rest of the week


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

I need some kind of beadlocker my rim spins and cuts the intertube lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> And I’m almost done just the top to go  I can finally see the end of trim jail View attachment 5042390 . I sure don’t want to deal with family the rest of the week
> View attachment 5042389


That has to be the longest jail sentence on RIU


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I need some kind of beadlocker my rim spins and cuts the intertube lol View attachment 5042394


How loud is it? In ontario it's considered a motorcycle as soon as you put a gas engine on it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How loud is it? In ontario it's considered a motorcycle as soon as you put a gas engine on it.


might depend on the cc of the motor....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> might depend on the cc of the motor....


I don't see any type of muffler on it, I bet it's loud!

Just noticed the skull lol, that's so Jeff!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't see any type of muffler on it, I bet it's loud!
> 
> Just noticed the skull lol, that's so Jeff!


that so true


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Coming for dabs.
> 
> 
> 
> damn it has to be bolted to something?


Not really but the ones that don't need to be bolted are really heavy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not really but the ones that don't need to be bolted are really heavy.


Are we talking mammograms again?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I need some kind of beadlocker my rim spins and cuts the intertube lol View attachment 5042394


Adhesive


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2021)

I remember it like this: mammogram/scwishytity/vice with jaw protectors/cloth or leather then I got a phone call.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I remember like this: mammogram/scwishytity/vice with jaw protectors/cloth or leather then I got a phone call.


Someone posted this a bit back lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I remember it like this: mammogram/scwishytity/vice with jaw protectors/cloth or leather then I got a phone call.


Tell the truth... you needed a cold shower.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Someone posted this a bit back lol
> View attachment 5042477


----------



## DCcan (Dec 7, 2021)

Christmas cookie ideas....


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The photos that @curious2garden posted of the dining room and her dinner made me want to go more. I wonder which one on is better, Florida or California


We have weed.
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/best-worst-disney-theme-parks-world/


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's the size or wattage of your motors and if you don't mind me asking how did you deal with the instant torque that comes with electric ?


The bike I built has two 1500 watt direct drive motors. They’re not super high torque, but really if you mash the throttle, just plan on holding on tight, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't see any type of muffler on it, I bet it's loud!
> 
> Just noticed the skull lol, that's so Jeff!


Not to bad it does have one it started life as a 48 or 49 cc put oversized piston in it and it can get a little bit squirrely around 40 but running down hill it will do 50+ he he he weeded lolmy pinstripes look good right lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Mango lassi and samosas


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad it does have one it started life as a 48 or 49 cc put oversized piston in it and it can get a little bit squirrely around 40 but running down hill it will do 50+ he he he weeded lolView attachment 5042488View attachment 5042489my pinstripes look good right lol


That motor was made for that project. What did it come off of? You did a great job man, I love that thing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad it does have one it started life as a 48 or 49 cc put oversized piston in it and it can get a little bit squirrely around 40 but running down hill it will do 50+ he he he weeded lolView attachment 5042488View attachment 5042489my pinstripes look good right lol


What type of "transmission"?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That motor was made for that project. What did it come off of? You did a great job man, I love that thing.


It was a kit off of Amazon for 75 bucks bike from Wal-Mart under a 100 it is fun to ride lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of "transmission"?


 looks like a chainsaw clutch lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Mango lassi and samosas


Sweet or salty lassi?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was a kit off of Amazon for 75 bucks bike from Wal-Mart under a 100 it is fun to ride lol


That thing is super cool bud


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet or salty lassi?


its bitter, light mango. mostly just yogurt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That thing is super cool bud


Just don't look to close at the wields lol had to add a bar to it so the motor would stay in place he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> its bitter, light mango. mostly just yogurt


Here I was thinking that you were talking about something that you were smoking lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Christmas cookie ideas....


Reminds me of this time with rediwhip and maraschino cherries...TMI?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here I was thinking that you were talking about something that you were smoking lol


Edibles tonight, I smoked all yesterday. Grapefruit kush and twins mixed together. Tastes horrible, but my skin is numb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> *Just don't look to close at the wields* lol had to add a bar to it so the motor would stay in place he he he ha ha ha he


I did...and that is exactly how I would do it for that project too. I'm a big fan of ratrods. Built some fun things......once I can get my dad's truck back in the shop I have some parts hehehe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Edibles tonight, I smoked all yesterday. Grapefruit kush and twins mixed together. Tastes horrible, but my skin is numb.


Hmmm @curious2garden


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hmmm @curious2garden


Huh?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Huh?


For numb skin


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For numb skin


Have you never gotten high and been tingly? I find it pleasant. It is what you'd call couch lock, I think? Edibles don't work for you, you say, so I dunno if you would have ever noticed it :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Christmas cookie ideas....


differerent frosting and they're bum cookies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> We have weed.
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/best-worst-disney-theme-parks-world/


You win!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad it does have one it started life as a 48 or 49 cc put oversized piston in it and it can get a little bit squirrely around 40 but running down hill it will do 50+ he he he weeded lolView attachment 5042488View attachment 5042489my pinstripes look good right lol


So cool Jeff, I'm impressed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not really but the ones that don't need to be bolted are really heavy.


the arbor press I was looking at looked like it could work without being bolted down.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have you never gotten high and been tingly? I find it pleasant. It is what you'd call couch lock, I think? Edibles don't work for you, you say, so I dunno if you would have ever noticed it :[


Not from THC lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not from THC lol


Well, you're welcome to try it. It does taste like butt...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

I have a smoking hot 20 something guest in my house right now but I can't be his friend because they brought shitty food home for dinner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not from THC lol


That blows  

Sorry


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a smoking hot 20 something guest in my house right now but I can't be his friend because they brought shitty food home for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5042537


Smoking hot or not, I'll bet he ain't getting lucky with an offering like that.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Smoking hot or not, I'll bet he ain't getting lucky with an offering like that.


chances are he wasn’t gonna get lucky anyway


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the arbor press I was looking at looked like it could work without being bolted down.


Put it on the floor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Poor guy still learning how to eat


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Making lasagna tonight, with garlic sautéed mushrooms.

Also, made poached shrimp with cocktail sauce for an appetizer

And a pot roast is in the slow cooker for tomorrow.

Yet for some reason, I wanna go back into the kitchen and make deviled eggs? Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Smoking hot or not, I'll bet he ain't getting lucky with an offering like that.


could of had me with tacos. It’s Tuesday!




DarkWeb said:


> Put it on the floor.


Dog might eat it


----------



## DCcan (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Put it on the floor.


I thought you were talking about the food.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Poor guy still learning how to eat


I think I knew I loved food by 11 years old. My parents asked me where I wanted to go for dinner for my 11th birthday. I said sushi.



Never looked back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I thought you were talking about the food.


Yeah well then he knows he's not gettin' any lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I knew I loved food by 11 years old. My parents asked me where I wanted to go for dinner for my 11th birthday. I said sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Never looked back.


Me too! My 4yo is the same way


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I knew I loved food by 11 years old. My parents asked me where I wanted to go for dinner for my 11th birthday. I said sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Never looked back.


Almost every time you talk about what you’re making, I think about your daughter. I never would have touched poached shrimp as a little kid.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 7, 2021)

2021 trimming done  !!! The two clear jars on the left is one plant the rest is the from the big plant . The bag in front is just the top .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> 2021 trimming done View attachment 5042490 !!! The two clear jars on the left is one plant the rest is the from the big plant . The bag in front is just the top .
> 
> get more View attachment 5042535


nice haul! And your trim job is really clean.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost every time you talk about what you’re making, I think about your daughter. I never would have touched poached shrimp as a little kid.


Neither will she…lol. Hell, she won’t even eat chicken nuggets or hot dogs.

She’s strictly on a dark chocolate and vanilla ice cream diet, with a banana and some vegan breakfast sausages mixed in occasionally.

Sprinkle in a handful of cheese crackers and vanilla wafer cookies, and that’s pretty much her entire menu that she’s willing to eat

oh, and toast with jam


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I knew I loved food by 11 years old. My parents asked me where I wanted to go for dinner for my 11th birthday. I said sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Never looked back.


At 11 my grandson was ording the BBQ platter at Hard Rock Cafe Niagara Falls.

Pic from the web.


And he still has expensive tastes.






edit to add

He ate the entire platter.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 7, 2021)

Maybe Friday or Saturday I can catch up on what’s been happening here. I did find a quart jar and lid so the top is going in there tonight. Pictures to follow soon .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Neither will she…lol. Hell, she won’t even eat chicken nuggets or hot dogs.
> 
> She’s strictly on a dark chocolate and vanilla ice cream diet, with a banana and some vegan breakfast sausages mixed in occasionally.
> 
> ...


lol she'll outgrow that. 

I lived on mac and cheese, pb&j sandwiches, rice and chicken. And only ate carrots, celery and eggplant for veggies... and fruit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a smoking hot 20 something guest in my house right now but I can't be his friend because they brought shitty food home for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5042537


what's wrong with it? I'd eat it, looks great


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Neither will she…lol. Hell, she won’t even eat chicken nuggets or hot dogs.
> 
> She’s strictly on a dark chocolate and vanilla ice cream diet, with a banana and some vegan breakfast sausages mixed in occasionally.
> 
> ...


Yeah the other one is like that now lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

My son is still picky, it's a texture thing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> 2021 trimming done View attachment 5042490 !!! The two clear jars on the left is one plant the rest is the from the big plant . The bag in front is just the top .
> 
> View attachment 5042535



About a Pound.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what's wrong with it? I'd eat it, looks great


It's all a million degrees. I thought I could have some green beans... nope face melting chilies in there too.

Edit: and it just looks gross.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's all a million degrees. I thought I could have some green beans... nope face melting chilies in there too.
> 
> Edit: and it just looks gross.


Yummy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yummy!


I take it you like hot food. I can't do it, I'll go as far as medium wings if they're not too crazy. They're eating it... sweating, noses running and telling me how good it is.  Weirdos.

This is the second time she's called, said she's bringing home takeout then brings something she knows I won't eat. We're gonna have a talk later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I take it you like hot food. I can't do it, I'll go as far as medium wings if they're not too crazy. They're eating it... sweating, noses running and telling me how good it is.  Weirdos.
> 
> This is the second time she's called, said she's bringing home takeout then brings something she knows I won't eat. We're gonna have a talk later.


I grew some habaneros.....and it was like your tongue was in a hot vice


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Actually when I ate a whole one fresh off the plant I really thought I made a mistake......I was home alone......I tried milk, cheese, anything that might help.....holy crap


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I grew some habaneros.....and it was like your tongue was in a hot vice


I had a co worker who was one of those guys obsessed with finding the hottest hot sauce. Like the shit with pure capsaicin added. It was like a daily battle to see who could nuke their tastebuds the worst in that kitchen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually when I ate a whole one fresh off the plant I really thought I made a mistake......I was home alone......I tried milk, cheese, anything that might help.....holy crap


@Metasynth YouTube Channel!

You should have filmed it! Hate hot food but I love watching people eat hot things.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually when I ate a whole one fresh off the plant I really thought I made a mistake......I was home alone......I tried milk, cheese, anything that might help.....holy crap


Holy crap is right, I bet your crap hole felt it for sure!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Holy crap is right, I bet your crap hole felt it for sure!


Blowing fire


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Making lasagna tonight, with garlic sautéed mushrooms.
> 
> Also, made poached shrimp with cocktail sauce for an appetizer
> 
> ...


well you kinda just cave me a stiffy, so wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Metasynth YouTube Channel!
> 
> You should have filmed it! Hate hot food but I love watching people eat hot things.


It would really take off if we had you eating hot chili peppers till you were crying with snot running down your nose…THEN you get into some electrified bastardization of a vehicle that I create and jump it off increasingly wacky obstacles every episode.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I grew some habaneros.....and it was like your tongue was in a hot vice


I do not eat hot peppers or sauces so have no hot pepper story of my own.

The worst I have heard was a friend was growing habaneros.
His 6yr old grandson was visiting, plucked a ripe one and swallowed it before the kid or anyone else knew what had happened.

I'm told the next few hours were miserable and the kid was not ok some days later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Haha I gave some to my boss. He definitely wasn't ready for it too lol


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not eat hot peppers or sauces so have no hot pepper story of my own.
> 
> The worst I have heard was a friend was growing habaneros.
> His 6yr old grandson was visiting, plucked a ripe one and swallowed it before the kid or anyone else knew what had happened.
> ...


shit fire.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2021)

Take a habanero, mince it finely, then mix it into some beignet batter. Proceed to dip 2-inch sections of lobster tail into it, and deep fry till golden brown.

Take some of that minced habanero, and mix it into some honey and just the tiniest dash of malt vinegar, and drizzle that chili-honey on top

little powdered sugar, and BAM.

Habanero lobster beignets



They are surprisingly delicious


----------



## DCcan (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha I gave some to my boss. He definitely wasn't ready for it too lol


I bet my idiot brother in law a dollar that I could eat more, he went first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not eat hot peppers or sauces so have no hot pepper story of my own.
> 
> The worst I have heard was a friend was growing habaneros.
> His 6yr old grandson was visiting, plucked a ripe one and swallowed it before the kid or anyone else knew what had happened.
> ...


That sucks.



I made sure my kids didn't eat anything wild unless I gave it to them or said it was ok. They come with me to look for morels......and just the regular hike and learn interesting survival skills. Basic stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2021)

My fav episode.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I take it you like hot food. I can't do it, I'll go as far as medium wings if they're not too crazy. They're eating it... sweating, noses running and telling me how good it is.  Weirdos.
> 
> This is the second time she's called, said she's bringing home takeout then brings something she knows I won't eat. We're gonna have a talk later.


Be gentle . I'd take a bite right before you have your talk and then cut quick to the makeup activities IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> beignet


I'll just take these sans the rest, with powdered sugar.
I picked up an aebleskiver pan a little while ago, haven't made any yet.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It would really take off if we had you eating hot chili peppers till you were crying with snot running down your nose…THEN you get into some electrified bastardization of a vehicle that I create and jump it off increasingly wacky obstacles every episode.





Metasynth said:


> It would really take off if we had you eating hot chili peppers till you were crying with snot running down your nose…THEN you get into some electrified bastardization of a vehicle that I create and jump it off increasingly wacky obstacles every episode.





.The Outdoorsman. said:


> well you kinda just cave me a stiffy, so wtf is wrong with me?


i think i meant a g on that c


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Be gentle . I'd take a bite right before you have your talk and then cut quick to the makeup activities IYKWIMAITYD


All but the T
Whassa T


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Ever cut some hot peppers up and go pee? LOL


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever cut some hot peppers up and go pee? LOL



Can't rub milk on that...
I was picking boonie peppers in the Jungle on Guam and wiped the sweat on my forehead. I couldn't see for 10 minutes.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's all a million degrees. I thought I could have some green beans... nope face melting chilies in there too.
> 
> Edit: and it just looks gross.


Ooooh I was going to ask if the noodles were Cheetos Flamin' Hots!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not eat hot peppers or sauces so have no hot pepper story of my own.
> 
> The worst I have heard was a friend was growing habaneros.
> His 6yr old grandson was visiting, plucked a ripe one and swallowed it before the kid or anyone else knew what had happened.
> ...


you ever take a piss after cutting one of those?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll just take these sans the rest, with powdered sugar.
> I picked up an aebleskiver pan a little while ago, haven't made any yet.


Pics if you do


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't rub milk on that...


LOL Not my story.......it happened to someone I know.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics if you do


you first


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> you first


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 7, 2021)

Got the top jarred up and out of the bag . Just the perfect amount for a quart jar.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> you ever take a piss after cutting one of those?


Not habaneros.

I like to grow chillies just for the color in the garden. 

Ornamental peppers are a favorite.


The Thai peppers make a nice border plant.


My wife uses few of the Thai peppers to cook with.







Yes I have learned the hard way to practice proper gardening hygiene.






I keep telling myself to order the willie pepper seeds. 

These I believe would be hard to swallow.


All photos from the web


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever cut some hot peppers up and go pee? LOL


We keep a box of surgical gloves just for the pepper prep.
Had to learn the hard way. (Pun intended)


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We keep a box of surgical gloves just for the pepper prep.
> Had to learn the hard way. (Pun intended)


Man, I've had my nail beds on fire.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever cut some hot peppers up and go pee? LOL


From a male POV when your young and highly sensitive it feels like the fires of hell will never subside . However when you are goat balled old and desensitized from a life time of over use the burn is more of a welcomed tingle .

One thing I’ve notice err been TOLD/cussed at and immediately shut down from further exploration of is the vagina especially the clitorial hood region . It appears it does not desinsitize w/age and is not a welcomed burn ie emotion lotion but this has only been encountered w/premenopausal vaginas,hope that helps .









Morning Morning Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Morning






It's snowing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, how goes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

zzyx said:


>


Getting in trouble from sunni for making fake accounts. Tisk tisk.

Why do you do that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, how goes?


Great! It's snowing!

How you doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

21 degrees out. I need a new winter coat stat.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> All but the T
> Whassa T


Took me a day, it’s “think”.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting in trouble from sunni for making fake accounts. Tisk tisk.
> 
> Why do you do that?


The devil makes me!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

My wife


Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5042752
> 
> 21 degrees out. I need a new winter coat stat.


Is one of those people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Took me a day, it’s “think”.


Had to think about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife
> 
> Is one of those people View attachment 5042753


And here I am with my electric blanket.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

zzyx said:


> The devil makes me!


Why don't you do it as yourself instead of making fake accounts? Seems pretty sketchy dude.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)

Early again. Changed 2 res’s out, and still made it to work early. Neil Young radio on Sirius.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why don't you do it as yourself instead of making fake accounts? *Seems pretty sketchy dude.*
> 
> View attachment 5042760


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

O this Moefoe is funny as hell


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)

Heated seats are better when your old.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2021)

zzyx said:


> The devil makes me!







“Must be a rookie thing “


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

damn, I 'm sick...Hope it's not Covid, or Omnicron!! I think my friends who's dad just died contaminated me! Can't get warm, had a serous migraine yesterday, and the cold sweats last night. And did I mention nausea!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

Freaking Omnicom is here too...First cases recorded this week here....This is getting real old!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Please do take the very best care of your self get some rest I'll have the wife add you to her prayer group list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> damn, I 'm sick...Hope it's not Covid, or Omnicron!! I think my friends who's dad just died contaminated me! Can't get warm, had a serous migraine yesterday, and the cold sweats last night. And did I mention nausea!


Shit sorry manfredo. Are you going to get tested?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> damn, I 'm sick...Hope it's not Covid, or Omnicron!! I think my friends who's dad just died contaminated me! Can't get warm, had a serous migraine yesterday, and the cold sweats last night. And did I mention nausea!


Get tested and if it is Covid get monoclonal antibodies.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)

I get grumpy when I don’t get to play with my grandkids for a minute. He/she who is without sin, cast the first stone. Oops, a few already been cast. It’s all good, I repented.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Just heard on the news that it's here in Illinois first case in Chicago


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Lol that was blunt.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that was blunt.


I don’t know any other way unfortunately, and I say it with my real acct too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t know any other way unfortunately, and I say it with my real acct too


lol I know! I follow your shit show thread in the journals forum.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that was blunt.


But true.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh joy, fog is back.  
Arm is sore from booster, we'll see how the rest of the day goes but I don't expect any other side effects.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But true.


Absolutely! I don't think anyone else in T&T behaves that way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Oh joy, fog is back.
> Arm is sore from booster, we'll see how the rest of the day goes but I don't expect any other side effects.
> Mornin.


Got your flu shot yet?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

zzyx said:


>



wait so I’m the troll? When you create fake accts to troll? Yup


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Great! It's snowing!
> 
> How you doing?


I will know in 3 hours, hah! Should be an interesting day! Have you had a snowball fight with mini web yet this year?


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got your flu shot yet?


I don't get those, they definitely make me sick. I'm not around a bunch of people anymore so I'm less likely to catch it anyway.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I thought this was the video I played a while back lol just woke up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> wait so I’m the troll? When you create fake accts to troll? Yup


He’s been here trolling for a while now.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> wait so I’m the troll? When you create fake accts to troll? Yup


I'm still confused about how one can be completely absent from a site for a decade, show up and instantly declare himself a troll hunter and in charge of telling the regs who the trolls are. But if one can absolve oneself by their own edict it appears they believe their own hype.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I will know in 3 hours, hah! Should be an interesting day! Have you had a snowball fight with mini web yet this year?


What's happening in 3 hours??


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought this was the video I played a while back lol just woke up.


How are you this bright and shiny morning?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But true.


Did I do something to offend you, or are just joining the party?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2021)

edit: I’m way to high for this ,lmao, [email protected] 57seconds into Monty python has me tears .good day to you all .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Did I do something to offend you, or are just joining the party?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still confused about how one can be completely absent from a site for a decade, show up and instantly declare himself a troll hunter and in charge of telling the regs who the trolls are. But if one can absolve oneself by their own edict it appears they believe their own hype.


No I’m the Troll hunter now. I stripped that cuck of his title yesterday morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How are you this bright and shiny morning?


Bright and shiny, you know me!
How you doin? I love you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No I’m the Troll hunter now. I stripped that cuck of his title yesterday morning


I found him a few weeks ago and he decided to attack me so he went on IGNORE.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I found him a few weeks ago and he decided to attack me so he went on IGNORE.


I have no one on ignore


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Oh joy, fog is back.
> Arm is sore from booster, we'll see how the rest of the day goes but I don't expect any other side effects.
> Mornin.


Sked for my booster next week but got a Pneumonia shot last week. Next day it felt like someone hit my shoulder while swinging for the fence with a 4 X 4.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife
> 
> Is one of those people View attachment 5042753


What does she do for a living Jeff?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Did I do something to offend you, or are just joining the party?


Maybe she doesn’t like you? Not everyone likes you.

dab time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What does she do for a living Jeff?


She raised our kids and trust me full-time job


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe she doesn’t like you? Not everyone likes you.
> View attachment 5042799
> dab time


This little rascal yours?


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sked for my booster next week but got a Pneumonia shot last week. Next day it felt like someone hit my shoulder while swinging for the fence with a 4 X 4.


Tetanus shots always do that to me, which I should get another one of. It's been a long time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Morning all.....how's everyone doing this fine morning.....

woke up to a chilly 45F this morning, and yes my nipples are still hard, should be a fine day 77F for the high.....later this week they said we're aiming for mid 80's, what???? then a chill back down this weekend

just made a fresh pot......warm up be ready soon....

now to have breakfast....bean and cheese....yes please....amazing what you can buy for 3 bucks.....

oh i see troll boy is here.......tisk, tisk, buddy....i got an ichy iggy finger


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This little rascal yours?


It's her old avatar in its' youth.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I found him a few weeks ago and he decided to attack me so he went on IGNORE.







__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Yoga...... While I like yoga, and I am guilty of signing up for aerobics when I was younger for same reason. It’s different at artsy crafty stuff though. Peeps seem chiller. :bigjoint:



rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No I’m the Troll hunter now. I stripped that cuck of his title yesterday morning


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5042816


Hahahaha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5042816


So what happened to the 20 something he he he wink wink


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what happened to the 20 something he he he wink wink


He seems to have left the building. Well we all know who the next “new member” to post shit in my journal will be


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what happened to the 20 something he he he wink wink


Put him in an uber and sent him back to his hotel at 9. I'll see him again tomorrow night at my partner's christmas party... I like eye candy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put him in an uber and sent him back to his hotel at 9. I'll see him again tomorrow night at my partner's christmas party... I like eye candy.


Did you send his Cheeto noodles with him?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put him in an uber and sent him back to his hotel at 9. I'll see him again tomorrow night at my partner's christmas party... I like eye candy.


Pictures or it didn't happen lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's her old avatar in its' youth.


@bk78 
I’m trying to be nice in my old age


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you send his Cheeto noodles with him?


Lol he was supposed to take it! It's in the fridge stinking up the rest of our food.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Finally hit my slow season so no work today. Starting off my morning with coffee and Lucky Charms. Nice to have something good to smoke again. Thank you, you know who you are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> Finally hit my slow season so no work today. Starting off with my morning with coffee and Lucky Charms. Nice to have something good to smoke again. Thank you, you know who you are.
> View attachment 5042822


Speaking of eye candy.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Speaking of eye candy.


Good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> Good morning!


Morning, so does this mean we get to see more of you over the holidays?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, so does this mean we get to see more of you over the holidays?


I'm hoping.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, so does this mean we get to see more of you over the holidays?


Yes, you should be seeing a lot more of me. At least until I get into emr/emt training at the end of January.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> Yes, you should be seeing a lot more of me. At least until I get into emr/emt training at the end of January.


Well then lets get this right then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> Yes, you should be seeing a lot more of me. At least until I get into emr/emt training at the end of January.


Have the put you on the firefighters calendar yet?


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have the put you on the firefighters calendar yet?


Sadly no but I talked to a photographer about having some personal shoots done at the department with permission from the chief.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> Sadly no but I talked to a photographer about having some personal shoots done at the department with permission from the chief.


With a polar bear skin and your helmet. I can see it now.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With a polar bear skin and your helmet. I can see it now.


I'm sure @cannabineer would prefer to keep his skin on. The photographer is my new tattoo artist and I'm waiting for him to finish up before we do the shoot. Couple more sessions left and I'll be happy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm sure @cannabineer would prefer to keep his skin on. The photographer is my new tattoo artist and I'm waiting for him to finish up before we do the shoot. Couple more sessions left and I'll be happy.
> 
> View attachment 5042835


nice work...love the lines


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put him in an uber and sent him back to his hotel at 9. I'll see him again tomorrow night at my partner's christmas party... I like eye candy.


Don t we all he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm sure @cannabineer would prefer to keep his skin on. The photographer is my new tattoo artist and I'm waiting for him to finish up before we do the shoot. Couple more sessions left and I'll be happy.
> 
> View attachment 5042835


I don't want to alarm you but your artist wrote fire dept backwards 

Very nice work!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

A swarm of more than 40 earthquakes in 24 hours is causing a buzz in the northwest US


One of North America's most active fault lines sprung to life on Tuesday after a swarm of more than 40 earthquakes -- ranging from a magnitude 3.5 to 5.8 -- rattled off the coast of Oregon, catching the attention and concern of millions in the region.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm sure @cannabineer would prefer to keep his skin on. The photographer is my new tattoo artist and I'm waiting for him to finish up before we do the shoot. Couple more sessions left and I'll be happy.
> 
> View attachment 5042835


I want a better picture of the back I like small tattoos he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still confused about how one can be completely absent from a site for a decade, show up and instantly declare himself a troll hunter and in charge of telling the regs who the trolls are. But if one can absolve oneself by their own edict it appears they believe their own hype.


Rare pic of the troll hunter....


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want a better picture of the back View attachment 5042840I like small tattoos he he


Still a work in progress since it's a re-do of a cover up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5042752
> 
> 21 degrees out. I need a new winter coat stat.


yep, and hat would be my wife, ac fan plus another big fan.......no matter how cold....always a fan on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> Still a work in progress since it's a re-do of a cover up.
> View attachment 5042845


Very very nice it seems to be working


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

Uh…wtf did I miss this morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh…wtf did I miss this morning?


lol it has been a fun morning. 

So much skin. 

I'm starving, time to feed the machine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put him in an uber and sent him back to his hotel at 9. I'll see him again tomorrow night at my partner's christmas party... I like eye candy.


That’s on a week night?! Damn uncool employer


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh…wtf did I miss this morning?


SSDD


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it has been a fun morning.
> 
> So much skin.


IKR? This thread has been very easy to masturbate to today.


> I'm starving, time to feed the machine.


Get yo grub on, gorgeous...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

Bubba Kush budder


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s on a week night?! Damn uncool employer


I don’t have to work the next day

White girl wasted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> IKR? This thread has been very easy to masturbate to today.
> 
> 
> Get yo grub on, gorgeous...


diner steak and eggs yum


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> diner steak and eggs yum
> 
> View attachment 5042852


I’ve never had steak for breakfast. Don’t get me wrong, I like steak, and it would probably be good for brekkie, I just haven’t ordered it.

the rare occasions I do have steak for brekkie, it’s usually leftovers from the prior night. Then I cut it up and mix it with potatoes to make steak hash with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve never had steak for breakfast. Don’t get me wrong, I like steak, and it would probably be good for brekkie, I just haven’t ordered it.
> 
> the rare occasions I do have steak for brekkie, it’s usually leftovers from the prior night. Then I cut it up and mix it with potatoes to make steak hash with it.


Steak and eggs is probably one of the best hangover foods ever... even if it's a crappy cut and overcooked lol. Ate that at least once a week when I was in school. I had breakfast six hours ago so this is technically lunch. Not sure how they're making any money for $9


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Steak and eggs is probably one of the best hangover foods ever... even if it's a crappy cut and overcooked lol. Ate that at least once a week when I was in school. I had breakfast six hours ago so this is technically lunch. Not sure how they're making any money for $9


We just had a beefer sent in Monday and it's only costing $2.50/lb or roughly 7$/kg, not sure about the conversion. The price at the stores is a joke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Laser day!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Laser day!
> View attachment 5042865


Pew pew!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> We just had a beefer sent in Monday and it's only costing $2.50/lb or roughly 7$/kg, not sure about the conversion. The price at the stores is a joke.


A whole cow? Prices are insanely stupid right now  $15 for a kg of ground beef... GTFO





__





Fortinos Supermarket | Grocery shop online or instore







www.fortinos.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Laser day!
> View attachment 5042865


Kinda surprised you didn't laser engrave a penis


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Steak and eggs is probably one of the best hangover foods ever... even if it's a crappy cut and overcooked lol. Ate that at least once a week when I was in school. I had breakfast six hours ago so this is technically lunch. Not sure how they're making any money for $9


How much do you think that plate costs them? I could probably whip a plate like that together for 3 dollars, and that’s purchasing retail. Obviously I’d have to be buying entire packages, but I bet I could spend close to $15 and get 5 plates like that out of it.

Now factor in the deals the restaurant gets for buying in bulk, they’re making money.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A whole cow? Prices are insanely stupid right now  $15 for a kg of ground beef... GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get a half a cow at a time now from a local farmer since I'm not raising my own anymore. Best way to get a deal.
After butcher my side weighed 328lbs so $820 for the meat plus cost of processing so it'll be about $1,000 when finished. I went with vacuum sealing which costs a little more but I don't have to worry about freezer burn.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> I get a half a cow at a time now from a local farmer since I'm not raising my own anymore. Best way to get a deal.
> After butcher my side weighed 328lbs so $820 for the meat plus cost of processing so it'll be about $1,000 when finished. I went with vacuum sealing which costs a little more but I don't have to worry about freezer burn.


Awesome deal. Have you posted pics of your new girl yet? Didn't want to miss those


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How much do you think that plate costs them? I could probably whip a plate like that together for 3 dollars, and that’s purchasing retail. Obviously I’d have to be buying entire packages, but I bet I could spend close to $15 and get 5 plates like that out of it.
> 
> Now factor in the deals the restaurant gets for buying in bulk, they’re making money.


I figured food was the smallest cost. Just being downtown where rent is insane. then you have to pay someone minimum $14 an hour to prepare and another $14 an hour to serve, plus utilities etc. etc.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome deal. Have you posted pics of your new girl yet? Didn't want to miss those


I have not but I already warned her I'll be making weird picture requests now that I'm back on the forum.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> I get a half a cow at a time now from a local farmer since I'm not raising my own anymore. Best way to get a deal.
> After butcher my side weighed 328lbs so $820 for the meat plus cost of processing so it'll be about $1,000 when finished. I went with vacuum sealing which costs a little more but I don't have to worry about freezer burn.


Less than $3 a pound that's crazy. It would probably take us ten years to eat that much beef lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

Going to PT soon for my last scheduled appointment. My trainer is going to try to convince my insurance to pay for more sessions by stating that I'm doing much worse than I actually am. He says if he told the truth about how well I'm doing, they wouldn't pay for any more sessions. I hope this works. If worse comes to worse, I'm fairly confident I could continue solo and rehab the rest of the way on my own, but I hope that I don't have to...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going to PT soon for my last scheduled appointment. My trainer is going to try to convince my insurance to pay for more sessions by stating that I'm doing much worse than I actually am. He says if he told the truth about how well I'm doing, they wouldn't pay for any more sessions. I hope this works. If worse comes to worse, I'm fairly confident I could continue solo and rehab the rest of the way on my own, but I hope that I don't have to...


Tyler I'm stunned that you got a male therapist.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Get tested and if it is Covid get monoclonal antibodies.


I'm actually feeling better today. Still not good, but much better than yesterday. I'm hanging low in the house again....Headache has mostly subsided. Yesterday I had an ice pack on my head much of the day. Just a high temperature I think.

My friends came right from the nursing home where their dad just died, so they were exposed to all kids of germs....we did dabs together, and the next morning I was sick! And they both just traveled up from VA.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just heard on the news that it's here in Illinois first case in Chicago


Damn...It's probably just like Covid...It has already spread way more than they know. People traveling!!









Omicron variant of coronavirus detected in Broome County


Broome County Executive Jason Garnar has announced Tuesday an adult in Broome County has tested positive with the Omicron variant of the coronavirus.




www.wbng.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going to PT soon for my last scheduled appointment. My trainer is going to try to convince my insurance to pay for more sessions by stating that I'm doing much worse than I actually am. He says if he told the truth about how well I'm doing, they wouldn't pay for any more sessions. I hope this works. If worse comes to worse, I'm fairly confident I could continue solo and rehab the rest of the way on my own, but I hope that I don't have to...


That uh…sounds like insurance fraud to me. Lol. Nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm actually feeling better today. Still not good, but much better than yesterday. I'm hanging low in the house again....Headache has mostly subsided. Yesterday I had an ice pack on my head much of the day. Just a high temperature I think.
> 
> My friends came right from the nursing home where their dad just died, so they were exposed to all kids of germs....we did dabs together, and the next morning I was sick! And they both just traveled up from VA.
> 
> ...


You should get tested. The test sucks but it's over quickly.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

@tyler.durden your insurance company must pay out well. I think most don’t pay 100% of what the medical professional is asking. Yours must pay out a higher percentage than most for him to be willing to risk going to jail and/or losing his license for.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

Ok you west coast people. Would you PLEASE stop sending your super cheap pounds of MJ to my city? It is fucking killing me. I've lost most of my clientele, and I'm having a bitch of a time replacing them. I'm charging $240 per ounce for my super dank weed which I thought was a bargain (esp. with our CRAZY dispensary prices), but that's just not good enough with the influx of quality black market MJ flooding our market after your harvest season. I have over 2 pounds of excess now with more piling up soon. My plan is to lower my prices to $180 per ounce (never thought I'd have to go below $200). My buddy who owns a DJ company and venues spaces is throwing his annual xmas party next week, so I am making up dozens of MJ gift bags with samples of my four current strains and a note inside that has my # on it. The note will also include my current incentive referral program which pays 2 ounces or $400 cash for each referral that turns into a regular customer. I'm gonna give gift bags to everyone I can at the party, and more to a few select people of influence that will actively try to get me business. I'm hoping have a full clientele again by March or so. Man, times are a'changin'...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @tyler.durden your insurance company must pay out well. I think most don’t pay 100% of what the medical professional is asking. Yours must pay out a higher percentage than most for him to be willing to risk going to jail and/or losing his license for.


I don't think my insurance pays that well, since almost all of their vendors stopped working with them last summer for non-payment. My therapist stated that they have to finagle requests on a regular basis to get the patients the care they need. I'm on medicaid, so beggars can't be choosy.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't think my insurance pays that well, since almost all of their vendors stopped working with them last summer for non-payment. My therapist stated that they have to finagle requests on a regular basis to get the patients the care they need. I'm on medicaid, so beggars can't be choosy.


well, good to know you have a therapist who’s really going above and beyond for your best interests. That’s super awesome. My physical therapist was famous, so I don’t think he wanted my business..lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

What?Is


SoConfused

Feature 


This?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What?Is
> SoConfused
> Feature
> 
> ...



insert table feature??


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> insert table feature??



Oh yeah? I’ll insert you into the table!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh yeah? I’ll insert you into the table!!!


with that tortilla wrap?lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve never had steak for breakfast. Don’t get me wrong, I like steak, and it would probably be good for brekkie, I just haven’t ordered it.
> 
> the rare occasions I do have steak for brekkie, it’s usually leftovers from the prior night. Then I cut it up and mix it with potatoes to make steak hash with it.


I would suggest a good Teriyaki steak


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What's happening in 3 hours??


My house inspection for my future house! Think I'll still buy it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

@Rsawr I have two tickets wanna come?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I have two tickets wanna come?
> 
> View attachment 5042929


why do i sense cosplay coming?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i sense cosplay coming?


I was captain america last time I went to a comiccon.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I have two tickets wanna come?
> 
> View attachment 5042929


 that shit is how the first super covid got to Illinois. NAH! But I will come give you a virtual high five from 6 feet away and scream how neat it was to meet you, and then FLEE the disease building's area...

ALSO isn't that Meta's vegas weekend?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was captain america last time I went to a comiccon.


cool.....

i've been to comiccons down this direction a couple of times, did some comic book buying and selling is all...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i sense cosplay coming?


You are sensing this ( fantasizing) in male speech lol


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cool.....
> 
> i've been to comiccons down this direction a couple of times, did some comic book buying and selling is all...


Met my first ex at a comiccon.  

Never went to another.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

Some of those cosplay women are HAWT! I'd put on a pink tu tu and tights to leave with one of them...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Met my first ex at a comiccon.
> 
> Never went to another.


you ex...no way....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

i'm not even saying where i met my first ex.........


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some of those cosplay women are HAWT! I'd put on a pink tu tu and tights to leave with one of them...lol.


Cheech rocked it.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some of those cosplay women are HAWT! I'd put on a pink tu tu and tights to leave with one of them...lol.



I've found that most of the hottest Asian chicks are dudes. Thanks internet for ruining that fetish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> that shit is how the first super covid got to Illinois. NAH! But I will come give you a virtual high five from 6 feet away and scream how neat it was to meet you, and then FLEE the disease building's area...
> 
> ALSO isn't that Meta's vegas weekend?


They are free tickets so no big deal. It's the same time that my mom was talking taking me on vacation but that's all up in the air with covid so who knows.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

i can see LG dressing as a furbie at comicon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see LG dressing as a furbie at comicon


I'd do black panther. The mask model is on thingiverse for free. 









Black Panther Helmet - Civil War by HappyMoon


A few years ago I made files for Black Panther's helmet and I couldn't find them so I had to remake them from scratch... :) This was actually pretty interesting as there were so many things I did differently in this version compared to the original, like using more booleans to cut out some of...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They are free tickets so no big deal. It's the same time that my mom was talking taking me on vacation but that's all up in the air with covid so who knows.


Noooo, your vacation can't die! That's no fair :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 5042939View attachment 5042938
> I've found that most of the hottest Asian chicks are dudes. Thanks internet for ruining that fetish.


That first dude has giant tits.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd do black panther. The mask model is on thingiverse for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be cool as hell.....go for it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Noooo, your vacation can't die! That's no fair :[


Easy come easy go. Kinda getting used to disappointment lol.

It looks like Greece is going to be added to the red zone countries list.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I have two tickets wanna come?
> 
> View attachment 5042929


That sounds too much like Omicron!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Easy come easy go. Kinda getting used to disappointment lol.
> 
> It looks like Greece is going to be added to the red zone countries.


Lame as heck, sorry lady.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That sounds too much like Omicron!


That's one of the Decepticons, right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> Met my first ex at a comiccon.
> 
> Never went to another.


Too bad she wasn't dressed as Super Selfish Bitch. You coulda side-stepped that land mine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lame as heck, sorry lady.


It's okay I've been keeping an eye on things and it's really exploded there recently. Smaller population than Canada and they had 8,000 new cases with 99 deaths. Canada had 3,000 new cases with 27 deaths at the same time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2021)

PT fucked up my appointment, even though they called yesterday to confirm. My therapist didn't get the updated schedule so he wasn't there. They were all standing around bitching at each other, so I just said I'll come back next week. I get enough of that vibe around the holidays with my own family.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 5042939View attachment 5042938
> I've found that most of the hottest Asian chicks are dudes. Thanks internet for ruining that fetish.


What a trap that is lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's okay I've been keeping an eye on things and it's really exploded there recently. Smaller population than Canada and they had 8,000 new cases with 99 deaths. Canada had 3,000 new cases with 27 deaths at the same time.


that stuff is exploding down here too....first case of Omni is in Houston right now.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see LG dressing as a furbie at comicon


Steam punk furbie I can see it he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Steam punk furbie I can see it he he he


that would work....in a kinda of a weird way...lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Might just saying it could look like this


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that would be cool as hell.....go for it


yep what i thought....cool as hell


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep what i thought....cool as hell
> View attachment 5042947


I knew that I like you


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Weirdos


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Weirdos


I can graciously accept that lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Weirdos


::::looks around:::::

where?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ::::looks around:::::
> 
> where?


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Too bad she wasn't dressed as Super Selfish Bitch. You coulda side-stepped that land mine


She was dress in street clothes.
A nice skirt and blouse.

She was a volunteer to work the gate.
She let me and my cousin in for free.

I met up with her again a month later by coincidence.

I wish she had charged me that would have been cheaper.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> She was dress in street clothes.
> A nice skirt and blouse.
> 
> She was a volunteer to work the gate.
> ...


You just gotta set those lyrics to music


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Where the hell did you go?


key west. 


Laughing Grass said:


> I have a few of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the beaches here are pretty lame. Very lame actually compared to like Marco Island or Sanibel Island.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2021)

New hobby, maybe. Couple shots of Ice Cream sure does make me giggle....I hate giggling!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> New hobby, maybe. Couple shots of Ice Cream sure does make me giggle....I hate giggling!
> 
> View attachment 5042973


Ok why???


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok why???


It's just not me.
I only giggle when I take revenge, ask my wife.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's just not me.
> I only giggle when I take revenge, ask my wife.


A silver lining in every dark cloud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yep what i thought....cool as hell
> View attachment 5042947


lol no! my captain america costume wasn't skin tight either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> key west.
> 
> the beaches here are pretty lame. Very lame actually compared to like Marco Island or Sanibel Island.


Bummer... and weed isn't legal there either.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no! my captain america costume wasn't skin tight either.


He he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> key west.
> 
> the beaches here are pretty lame. Very lame actually compared to like Marco Island or Sanibel Island.


That sucks was it crowded or something else


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no! my captain america costume wasn't skin tight either.


what?

ok you force me to bring out the big guns......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Speaking of comics. 








Marvel and DC legend George Perez says he has less than a year to live


Acclaimed comics artist shares the sad news that he has inoperable pancreatic cancer.




www.google.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Speaking of comics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah man....gonna lose another great in the comic world


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what?
> 
> ok you force me to bring out the big guns......
> 
> View attachment 5042995


Needs Victorian boots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5043028


i knew it......lol

u would totally rock that black panther


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs Victorian boots.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

@Laughing Grass when 20 something is at the doorand then when she smells the food and when the food is set down and when she see the food


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer... and weed isn't legal there either.


Should a gone to Jamaica and visit Bob Marleys Grave. You ever been there?


Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sucks was it crowded or something else


too many rocks and shit sand with zero sea shells . It takes like 15
Minutes for me
To shovel out a hole in the concrete sand to pitch my umbrella securely. I prefer expansive soft white sand beaches with pretty shells and pitching my umbrella in less than 2 minutes . Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Should a gone to Jamaica and visit Bob Marleys Grave. You ever been there?
> 
> too many rocks and shit sand with zero sea shells . It takes like 15
> Minutes for me
> To shovel out a hole in the concrete sand to pitch my umbrella securely. I prefer expansive soft white sand beaches with pretty shells and pitching my umbrella in less than 2 minutes . Lol


I know a guy that makes really good pie there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Should a gone to Jamaica and visit Bob Marleys Grave. You ever been there?
> 
> too many rocks and shit sand with zero sea shells . It takes like 15
> Minutes for me
> To shovel out a hole in the concrete sand to pitch my umbrella securely. I prefer expansive soft white sand beaches with pretty shells and pitching my umbrella in less than 2 minutes . Lol


When I lived there felt the same found two beaches there that I would have liked but they were nudist beaches and nope nope never nope Florida is the home of the Newlywed and the Nearly Dead and most newlyweds don't have the fund age to go to them beaches


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 8, 2021)

Got my raise! A little less than what I hoped for but what I anticipated.
It's a good chunk of change either way. I've increased my income by 40%, in less than 12 months. Nice!

Just got a great compliment from on of my employees. 

Cloud 9 for the moment!    

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got my raise! A little less than what I hoped for but what I anticipated.
> It's a good chunk of change either way. I've increased my income by 40%, in less than 12 months. Nice!
> 
> Just got a great compliment from on of my employees.
> ...


Great job brother!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got my raise! A little less than what I hoped for but what I anticipated.
> It's a good chunk of change either way. I've increased my income by 40%, in less than 12 months. Nice!
> 
> Just got a great compliment from on of my employees.
> ...


Sounds like a perfect time for a vacation lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> diner steak and eggs yum
> 
> View attachment 5042852


AND Toast?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got my raise! A little less than what I hoped for but what I anticipated.
> It's a good chunk of change either way. I've increased my income by 40%, in less than 12 months. Nice!
> 
> Just got a great compliment from on of my employees.
> ...


So proud of you brother  from us


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> key west.
> 
> the beaches here are pretty lame. Very lame actually compared to like Marco Island or Sanibel Island.


Beaches suck in the keys. As a matter of fact, there really aren’t any. Siesta Key next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Should a gone to Jamaica and visit Bob Marleys Grave. You ever been there?
> 
> too many rocks and shit sand with zero sea shells . It takes like 15
> Minutes for me
> To shovel out a hole in the concrete sand to pitch my umbrella securely. I prefer expansive soft white sand beaches with pretty shells and pitching my umbrella in less than 2 minutes . Lol


Never been unfortunately. Hedonism Resort is on my bucket list before I'm 40.

Sorry you're not having a good time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass when 20 something is at the doorView attachment 5043066and then when she smells the food View attachment 5043068and when the food is set down View attachment 5043069and when she see the food View attachment 5043070


You're scaring me Jeff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got my raise! A little less than what I hoped for but what I anticipated.
> It's a good chunk of change either way. I've increased my income by 40%, in less than 12 months. Nice!
> 
> Just got a great compliment from on of my employees.
> ...


Congratulations, you deserve it with all those hours. 



Paul Drake said:


> AND Toast?


I didn't eat the toast or potatoes


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never been unfortunately. Hedonism Resort is on my bucket list before I'm 40.
> 
> Sorry you're not having a good time.


40!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

where's the beef? Right here...What do I do with this big hunk of beef? Nearly 11 pounds of prime rib a buddy gave me for Christmas. I don't even know where to start, seriously!! I might try slicing some steaks off of it, then maybe a roast.... Yikes!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> where's the beef? Right here...What do I do with this big hunk lo beef? Nearly 11 pounds of prime rib a buddy gave me for Christmas. I don't even know where to start, seriously!! I might try slicing some steaks off of it, then maybe a roast.... Yikes!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043133


yes, half as steaks, half as a roast. You know when you cut that bad boy, you’re getting ribeye steaks, right? The primal rib roast is what ribeye steaks are cut from.


Edit: that’s not a prime rib, it’s a strip loin. It’ll make NY strip steaks when sliced.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

Not a bad buddy…


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> where's the beef? Right here...What do I do with this big hunk of beef? Nearly 11 pounds of prime rib a buddy gave me for Christmas. I don't even know where to start, seriously!! I might try slicing some steaks off of it, then maybe a roast.... Yikes!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043133


I have a rotisserie and for prime rib roasts it turns out so good! I mean it’s a great cut no matter what but that’s my favorite way lately. GL


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

@manfredo

That’s not a prime rib, that’s a strip loin. It’s what NY steaks are cut from.

It’s also wonderful as a roast, just don’t overcook it. And cut yourself some nice NY Strip steaks outta it!


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not a bad buddy…
> 
> View attachment 5043150


That's a good price, I'm assuming it is Choice. Rib steaks run about $14 a pound now where I buy them.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's a good price, I'm assuming it is Choice. Rib steaks run about $14 a pound now where I buy them.


They’ll usually drop down to about $7 a pound or less for the week or two before Xmas. Ralphs/Kroger, if you have one. And yeah, at that price you’re not getting prime, but it’s better than select!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're scaring me Jeff


And I didn't even say Boo


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's a good price, I'm assuming it is Choice. Rib steaks run about $14 a pound now where I buy them.


I was thinking it was a little thin for a rib roast.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ralphs/Kroger


Not around here, it's Albertsons.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're scaring me Jeff


I just scrolled on by that one! I put my new vise on my bench. It's perfect


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> where's the beef? Right here...What do I do with this big hunk of beef? Nearly 11 pounds of prime rib a buddy gave me for Christmas. I don't even know where to start, seriously!! I might try slicing some steaks off of it, then maybe a roast.... Yikes!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043133


You buy a plane ticket for @Metasynth


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2021)

@DCcan great recommendation, thank you


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> yes, half as steaks, half as a roast. You know when you cut that bad boy, you’re getting ribeye steaks, right? The primal rib roast is what ribeye steaks are cut from.
> 
> 
> Edit: that’s not a prime rib, it’s a strip loin. It’ll make NY strip steaks when sliced.


Yes he's a great buddy that I have known for 45 years. Last year he gave me a whole beef tenderloin, but this is what I got this year. They told him it was prime rib, but my research told me what you said...Strip steaks...Which are pretty boring. Maybe I'll just make 3 roasts.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes he's a great buddy that I have known for 45 years. Last year he gave me a whole beef tenderloin, but this is what I got this year. They told him it was prime rib, but my research told me what you said...Strip steaks...Which are pretty boring. Maybe I'll just make 3 roasts.


When seasoned and cooked properly, I actually prefer it over prime rib as a roast. But it’s gotta be medium rare to medium. Anything over kills it.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> When seasoned and cooked properly, I actually prefer it over prime rib as a roast. But it’s gotta be medium rare to medium. Anything over kills it.


Yeah it should make some awesome roasts, and I'll probably try a steak or 2.... It's a lotta beef, that's for sure. 

Could I use my gas grill to sear a roast before putting it in the slow cooker? Last time I seared one in the house I filled the place with smoke!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it should make some awesome roasts, and I'll probably try a steak or 2.... It's a lotta beef, that's for sure.
> 
> Could I use my gas grill to sear a roast before putting it in the slow cooker? Last time I seared one in the house I filled the place with smoke!


You ever make jerky?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just scrolled on by that one! I put my new vise on my bench. It's perfect
> View attachment 5043177


What I kept it pg


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You ever make jerky?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> No, I haven't, but a good idea.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

You ready to dab


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it should make some awesome roasts, and I'll probably try a steak or 2.... It's a lotta beef, that's for sure.
> 
> Could I use my gas grill to sear a roast before putting it in the slow cooker? Last time I seared one in the house I filled the place with smoke!


Sure, you can sear it on the grill. But personally I’d just season it up and roast it in an oven at 350-375 till it hits 120-125 inside, and pull it out and cover it with foil, and let it rest for a good 25 minutes.

It all depends on how you like your meat cooked. It’s a little too lean to do pot roast for my liking. I like it rare-medium rare, sliced super thin


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> I spend a lot of early morning hours outside. Often 20 is a starting point, occasionally colder, and some days won't get above 30 all day.
> 
> This is my Christmas this year.


Product review M12 Milwaukee battery heated jacket.



This jacket is well made, I am pleased with it.

It is wind and water resistant. 

Above 35° there is no need to turn it on. It keeps me warm with little movement. 

This morning I have turned it on medium while just sitting still in the ellements. 

The original battery will last 3 hours on high. I also bought a power bank and that battery will last 7 hours on high.

I do not plan to spend that much time out in the cold but it is nice to know it has my back covered.

I can recommend this jacket to anyone that works outside in cold conditions.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 9, 2021)

Its early icy and cold.

off to work


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Morning






It's 11° 

Booster today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2021)

Would you look at the time...

   

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Would you look at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I even did the head tilt....took me a second lol still waking up


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Would you look at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


cough, cough, good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just scrolled on by that one! I put my new vise on my bench. It's perfect
> View attachment 5043177


Looks great, does the nylon insert fit well?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> Product review M12 Milwaukee battery heated jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5043413
> 
> ...


Needed that on my walk this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks great, does the nylon insert fit well?


The nylon insert was supposed to be here yesterday will now be here tomorrow, or so Amazon says. We'll see.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

We got a heatwave


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The nylon insert was supposed to be here yesterday will now be here tomorrow, or so Amazon says. We'll see.


Hopefully you didn't order that with Prime


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you didn't order that with Prime


I did, why?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

According the wife and the news Prime was having issue with their shipping due to the snafu with their computer servers went down


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Southern what the what I said nothing about that you stupid machine


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> According the wife and the news Prime was having issue with their shipping due to the southern snafu with their computer servers are going down


Thanks for the heads up Jeff! I googled it and apparently when AWS went down Amazon infrastructure went down too LOL oops.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

@curious2garden look what I found. It's a real thing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The nylon insert was supposed to be here yesterday will now be here tomorrow, or so Amazon says. We'll see.


Amazon is taking three days for two day delivery here too


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden look what I found. It's a real thing!
> 
> View attachment 5043478


Yep all the little kids love them.

Good morning 68 degrees.

Love you all


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden look what I found. It's a real thing!
> 
> View attachment 5043478


I'd try that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd try that!


With those red pickled sausages?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm thinking I'm sticking with mac and cheese craft-style with Louisiana hot sauce I don't know if I could bring myself to cook that lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jeff! I googled it and apparently when AWS went down Amazon infrastructure went down too LOL oops.


LOL, and people were locked out of their smart homes, they couldn't heat or cook if they got in. Love it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yep all the little kids love them.
> 
> Good morning 68 degrees.
> 
> Love you all





curious2garden said:


> I'd try that!


I thought curious2garden was joking when she said cheetos noodles. 

Trying grocery delivery today. I don't feel like facing the world.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, and people were locked out of their smart homes, they couldn't heat or cook if they got in. Love it


But, but, I just heard that -


Laughing Grass said:


> Modern technology is amazing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But, but, I just heard that -


I think there's rules about using my words from another thread against me in this thread. 

I need a moderator!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought curious2garden was joking when she said cheetos noodles.
> 
> Trying grocery delivery today. I don't feel like facing the world.


 A glass of O.J and a shot of vitamin B-12 and you will be right as rain well hopefully that is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

@Paul Drake is it time yet???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2021)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> With those red pickled sausages?


Pickled sausage?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Amazon is taking three days for two day delivery here too


I have not seen 2 day deliveries from Amazon in over a year....It's been 5-7 days now. Every time!! I'm about done with them!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have not seen 2 day deliveries from Amazon in over a year....It's been 5-7 days now. Every time!! I'm about done with them!!


We've been pretty lucky here. I can even get 1 day fairly frequently and reliably.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

My friend just retired from FedEx says they are going crazy. DHL and the rest of the them are out pulling their hair out.
Very busy and screwed up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My friend just retired from FedEx says they are going crazy. DHL and the rest of the them are out pulling their hair out.
> Very busy and screwed up.


My youngest son works for one of the Fed-Ex I believe they call them vendors or something like that that all I here is how mest up it is out there no people to work


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We've been pretty lucky here. I can even get 1 day fairly frequently and reliably.


They just opened a new distribution center here, and a few weeks ago a brand new Amazon van made a delivery here. That one might have only been 4 days, and I thought, oh good, but then their next delivery was done by a private individual. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> My youngest son works for one of the Fed-Ex I believe they call them vendors or something like that that all I here is how mest up it is out there no people to work


Our government has really f***ed things up, giving out so much free money. No one wants to work any more. Every poor person I know, and I know a few, is doing better than they ever have in their life. My own bro who is on disability has 10k saved from the past few years, the most ever in his life, and over $1,000 in excess food stamps. I hear all these food banks begging for donations and I'm like f*** you!! I see how that goes too...People spend their money on drugs, cigarettes, and booze, and get food for their kids from handouts now. 

I'm feeling really negative this season and it bums me out...Last Christmas was so mellow and relaxing for me, even with the pandemic, but hell, I just took a xanax at 10 am!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

Morning everyone.......

well woke up this morning to a mild 64F and patchy fog...what? The high today 81F.....gonna be a nice day....i hope..

just as always made a fresh pot.....warm ups be ready soon.....

now i'm going to attack this puffy taco.....

oh and if your worried about Amazon....they're been chatter in the underworld that it has been hacked..so be careful...still trying to get info about it

here:









Amazon Web Service outage is impacting major websites


Amazon Web Service (AWS) is suffering a major service outage that is affecting popular platforms in regions where the company provides services.




www.hackread.com


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You ready to dab


I really have not dabbed all week...Maybe 1 or 2 but I am still sick. I feel better but I'm still running a fever ....Woke up at 7 am soaking wet and freezing, for the 3rd or 4th day in a row. 

I may actually get a covid test today, as I am supposed to go to a funeral tomorrow, and I don't think I can...So glad i said no to the pall bearer!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I really have not dabbed all week...Maybe 1 or 2 but I am still sick. I feel better but I'm still running a fever ....Woke up at 7 am soaking wet and freezing, for the 3rd or 4th day in a row.
> 
> I may actually get a covid test today, as I am supposed to go to a funeral tomorrow, and I don't think I can...So glad i said no to the pall bearer!


hope u get to feeling better man......got any vitamin c or zinc??? jc


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I really have not dabbed all week...Maybe 1 or 2 but I am still sick. I feel better but I'm still running a fever ....Woke up at 7 am soaking wet and freezing, for the 3rd or 4th day in a row.
> 
> I may actually get a covid test today, as I am supposed to go to a funeral tomorrow, and I don't think I can...So glad i said no to the pall bearer!


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They just opened a new distribution center here, and a few weeks ago a brand new Amazon van made a delivery here. That one might have only been 4 days, and I thought, oh good, but then their next delivery was done by a private individual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Government is giving the wrong people the money imho. I’m on SSDI and everyone got money before me. Don’t get me started lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hope u get to feeling better man......got any vitamin c or zinc??? jc


Yeah I have been doing Vitamin c and honey and chicken soup and hanging on the sofa watching TV all day. Eating ok...I really doubt it's Covid, but I guess it certainly could be since I'm fully vac's with a booster, and flu shot. 

I'm kind of scared, if it IS Covid, my friends from VA gave it to me, and they have a funeral tomorrow, that would have to be postponed.....But on the other hand, it could save someone's life! I know for a fact there will be unvaccinated older people there, .including the deceased's 75 year old girlfriend.



Paul Drake said:


> The Government is giving the wrong people the money imho. I’m on SSDI and everyone got money before me. Don’t get me started lol


Absolutely....They are giving a lot of it it to the wrong people!! It pisses me off too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We've been pretty lucky here. I can even get 1 day fairly frequently and reliably.


I got my dab press the day after I ordered.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

Had a front roll through last night, got some actual rain, .63" and it's 48 degrees out. Fog is gone and I saw some blue between the clouds. Supposed to be more on the way starting Sun.
I have some new plant trays on order from Amazon that were supposed to be here yesterday. At about 6 AM they were in Sac, then by 8 they were in Vacaville. I guess they were a victim of the server failure because they went in the wrong direction. They will be here tonight. If they show overnight delivery I usually get those on time, the third party vendors have their own schedules and can be up to a week or more.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Had a front roll through last night, got some actual rain, .63" and it's 48 degrees out. Fog is gone and I saw some blue between the clouds. Supposed to be more on the way starting Sun.
> I have some new plant trays on order from Amazon that were supposed to be here yesterday. At about 6 AM they were in Sac, then by 8 they were in Vacaville. I guess they were a victim of the server failure because they went in the wrong direction. They will be here tonight. If they show overnight delivery I usually get those on time, the third party vendors have their own schedules and can be up to a week or more.
> Mornin.


It's pouring here right now.

For some reason just after Thanksgiving the USPS loses Lancaster. Packages will go from Santa Clarita to Bakersfield and back several times before someone remembers where they put Lancaster. Amazon lost the vise in shipping so I got an extra day and an extra 2 days for the nylon jaws but at least they are simply lost within Amazon's system and they haven't misplaced Lancaster


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's pouring here right now.
> 
> For some reason just after Thanksgiving the USPS loses Lancaster. Packages will go from Santa Clarita to Bakersfield and back several times before someone remembers where they put Lancaster. Amazon lost the vise in shipping so I got an extra day and an extra 2 days for the nylon jaws but at least they are simply lost within Amazon's system and they haven't misplaced Lancaster


That’s confusing me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I have been doing Vitamin c and honey and chicken soup and hanging on the sofa watching TV all day. Eating ok...I really doubt it's Covid, but I guess it certainly could be since I'm fully vac's with a booster, and flu shot.
> 
> I'm kind of scared, if it IS Covid, my friends from VA gave it to me, and they have a funeral tomorrow, that would have to be postponed.....But on the other hand, it could save someone's life! I know for a fact there will be unvaccinated older people there, .including the deceased's 75 year old girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Can you buy a rapid test at the drug store?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s confusing me
> View attachment 5043546


It's cold here. I'm still in my comfy clothes. I've realized nothing will get done today. I've poured the Bailey's into my coffee and the next cup I'm going for the Quarterhorse Rye, it's less sweet but Bailey's is my gateway, morning liquor.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 9, 2021)

Morning all, anyone missing a cat?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I have been doing Vitamin c and honey and chicken soup and hanging on the sofa watching TV all day. Eating ok...I really doubt it's Covid, but I guess it certainly could be since I'm fully vac's with a booster, and flu shot.
> 
> I'm kind of scared, if it IS Covid, my friends from VA gave it to me, and they have a funeral tomorrow, that would have to be postponed.....But on the other hand, it could save someone's life! I know for a fact there will be unvaccinated older people there, .including the deceased's 75 year old girlfriend.
> 
> ...


If you don't test for Covid don't go to the funeral, too risky for others


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's cold here. I'm still in my comfy clothes. I've realized nothing will get done today. I've poured the Bailey's into my coffee and the next cup I'm going for the Quarterhorse Rye, it's less sweet but Bailey's is my gateway, morning liquor.


have you tried baileys salted caramel yet? Pretty good with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Morning all, anyone missing a cat?
> 
> View attachment 5043549


All 6 of my dogs said,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Morning all, anyone missing a cat?
> 
> View attachment 5043549


You have a new pet!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you buy a rapid test at the drug store?


@manfredo ^^^^ this


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you tried baileys salted caramel yet? Pretty good with vanilla ice cream.


Oh dear, no but I've seen it and I've seen the strawberry too


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear, no but I've seen it and I've seen the strawberry too


One of the few times I’m willing to drink coffee is when it has baileys in it.








Y’all are a bad influence. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> One of the few times I’m willing to drink coffee is when it has baileys in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are all the kids our parent's warned us about, oh well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear, no but I've seen it and I've seen the strawberry too


I haven't seen the strawberry yet. If you're into strawberry liquors Tequila Rose is really good too. 

Had that at a baby shower for the first time.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen the strawberry yet. If you're into strawberry liquors Tequila Rose is really good too.
> 
> Had that at a baby shower for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5043560


If you put Tequila in that glass does the bikini fall off?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> If you put Tequila in that glass does the bikini fall off?


Just the bottoms


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> Where’s all the snitches at?


Oh hey @zzyx

You catch up on everyone laughing at your dumb ass yet?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


>


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

What a sad fucking life people must lead when they get banned from here then create new acct after new acct


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

ah hell.....troll boy is back


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you buy a rapid test at the drug store?


I'm not sure but I can get a rapid test at a drive through at local pharmacies. But yes, if I don't get tested I'm not going to the funeral, and I probably shouldn't anyways.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


>


here i'll show you when they leave



bye


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure but I can get a rapid test at a drive through at local pharmacies. But yes, if I don't get tested I'm not going to the funeral, and I probably shouldn't anyways.


Do you get the results quickly?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure but I can get a rapid test at a drive through at local pharmacies. But yes, if I don't get tested I'm not going to the funeral, and I probably shouldn't anyways.


Yeah, stay home. The greater good and all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

Toronto police reveal city's 10 most stolen vehicles of 2021


Toronto police have revealed the top ten most commonly stolen vehicles in the city this year.




www.cp24.com





My car is #1


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> @bk78


It’s a shame you wasted a 10 year old sock acct over a little laughing emoji on the internet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto police reveal city's 10 most stolen vehicles of 2021
> 
> 
> Toronto police have revealed the top ten most commonly stolen vehicles in the city this year.
> ...


My dad stop me from taking the truck by hooking a 50,000 V shock through a super Helix coil to the steering column so when I turned the key well lets just say I no longer took the truck lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> I can only imagine the PM’s sunni’s getting from the snitches.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

it's funny how he like to blame snitches, when he's the one who did it to himself......smh


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> Oh, hello snitch.


High asshole


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto police reveal city's 10 most stolen vehicles of 2021
> 
> 
> Toronto police have revealed the top ten most commonly stolen vehicles in the city this year.
> ...


Mine's #3 LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine's #3 LOL


don't drive to Toronto.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't drive to Toronto.


No plans, looks cold


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get the results quickly?


I can't even get a test today it looks like....I have been trying. I was told to get a PCR as they are more accurate, but I can't get either today looks like.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> Hello hemorrhoid!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> A bit bored at work today. Can @bk78 come out and play?


Reported for calling out another member


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> Hello hemorrhoid!


What are you doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> Lol, another snitch! You’re in the right thread anyway.


I’m a private detective idiot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I can't even get a test today it looks like....I have been trying. I was told to get a PCR as they are more accurate, but I can't get either today looks like.


Do you have a CVS, Walgreens or Walmart near you? They have BinaxNOW $23.99 for two tests. They're 85% accurate compared to 95% for PCR. If you get a negative take the second test just to be sure.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> Oh look, a mean meme


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

No, I’m THE Private Detective


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

you guys are all gonna get in trouble for giving them a bunch of posts to clean up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

i'm guessing squirrel boy is still going at it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing squirrel boy is still going at it.....


I dunno ignored. Only seeing responses to him.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


>


With a capital T, and that rhymes with P, and that stands for mainliner. Good to see you alive and well, buddy. Happy Holidaze...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno ignored. Only seeing responses to him.


ah you iggied him too......good for you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah you iggied him too......good for you


After the first post.

I snitched too


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

greenmachiny said:


> It’s a snitch fest up in here!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

Wonder how old these kids really are? I know no actual adults would create account after account doing this childish shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I can't even get a test today it looks like....I have been trying. I was told to get a PCR as they are more accurate, but I can't get either today looks like.


Yup the PCR is more accurate but I'd take a home test if I could find one and confirm a positive with a PCR.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

Son of a b****, even my brain's not working! This is a required test that I usually Ace. Maybe I should not have smoked that bowlko


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Son of a b****, even my brain's not working! This is a required test that I usually Ace. Maybe I should not have smoked that bowlView attachment 5043653ko


Lol I thought that was a covid test at first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

So what did you name your new friend @Metasynth?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So what did you name your new friend @Metasynth?


Butch. I’m his best friend, and we’re gonna open a nudist hot springs resort together somewhere in the southwest United States.

There, we will grow old together as heterosexual life partners, and cherish the days past.


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you guys are all gonna get in trouble for giving them a bunch of posts to clean up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Butch. I’m his best friend, and we’re gonna open a nudist hot springs resort together somewhere in the southwest United States.
> 
> There, we will grow old together as heterosexual life partners, and cherish the days past.


Well I guess that pussycat got that old dog lol


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Butch. I’m his best friend, and we’re gonna open a nudist hot springs resort together somewhere in the southwest United States.
> 
> There, we will grow old together as heterosexual life partners, and cherish the days past.


You could have named him Mittens and let him live on the porch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Butch. I’m his best friend, and we’re gonna open a nudist hot springs resort together somewhere in the southwest United States.
> 
> There, we will grow old together as heterosexual life partners, and cherish the days past.


With a name like butch he needs a bowler hat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

Probably a fun person to have a drink with. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468957761513787395


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No plans, looks cold


It is 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468661789508444163


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It is
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468661789508444163


Same, snow squalls are here


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Son of a b****, even my brain's not working! This is a required test that I usually Ace. Maybe I should not have smoked that bowlko



Bummer man. My rule was to be in the same state for the test that I was in while studying for said test. So if I was 5 dabs in during the study sessions, I dabbed myself bonkers before the test. If was sober(ish) while I studied, I'd only take a couple flower hits on the way to the test. Worked for me, had a 4.0 and honors while working on degree #2, until I quit to do other things; like saving the money from getting a 2nd bachelors degree.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Same, snow squalls are here
> View attachment 5043671View attachment 5043673


Brrr that just looks cold. It's going to warm up starting tomorrow. Going to a christmas party tonight, it's supposed to be 21° with the windchill


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 9, 2021)

"Winter"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brrr that just looks cold. It's going to warm up starting tomorrow. Going to a christmas party tonight, it's supposed to be 21° with the windchill
> 
> View attachment 5043681


Christmas party he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha heeeeee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Fresh popcorn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fresh popcorn View attachment 5043685View attachment 5043685


you have a popcorn machine?!?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> "Winter"
> 
> View attachment 5043684


Show off


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2021)

Topped some hash with this, kind of breath taking refreshing, Time to make some munchies


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

winter where....sheesh it's 81F here right now.....


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> winter where....sheesh it's 81F here right now.....


It's 75 here....In front of the fire, but about 20f outdoors. I just filled the bird feeders with black sunflower seeds, their favorite.

I passed the test. That was only the first segment of 5 I found out....what a bummer, but it is done. A mandatory 2.5 hour ethics test....I'm good for another 2 years. I've had my license so long I am exempt from most continuing education, but I do have to do these tests for NAR occasionally. 

NOW I need a dab!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> winter where....sheesh it's 81F here right now.....




And we're suppose to get another foot by Saturday.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I passed the test. That was only the first segment of 5 I found out....what a bummer, but it is done. *A mandatory 2.5 hour ethics test*....I'm good for another 2 years. I've had my license so long I am exempt from most continuing education, but I do have to do these tests for NAR occasionally.
> 
> NOW I need a dab!!


I keep failing the OSHA and safety test parts, where it says you have help other employees, or warn them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 5043700
> 
> And we're suppose to get another foot by Saturday.


holy crap


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Gotta reschedule my booster shot. Even though I made the appointment where I went for my first two, somehow it got scheduled for somewhere else over an hour away from where I scheduled it. An hour drive each way, and I didn't even get it.......at least it was nice drive. We got a good five inches of super light snow last night, that made everything beautiful. And my daughter got her second one today so that's awesome


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm sure @cannabineer would prefer to keep his skin on. The photographer is my new tattoo artist and I'm waiting for him to finish up before we do the shoot. Couple more sessions left and I'll be happy.
> 
> View attachment 5042835


You can use my pelt but the bear will still be inside. Be inventive.
Nice to see you back!


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You can use my pelt but the bear will still be inside. Be inventive.
> Nice to see you back!


It's good to be back! I missed you guys!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

420God said:


> It's good to be back! I missed you guys!


I am still in awe of that pic you shared, cow breath frozen onto spiderwebs.


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am still in awe of that pic you shared, cow breath frozen onto spiderwebs.


That's a good pic. Made it on the local news webpage.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 9, 2021)

Missed you too, G!
​


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Missed you too, G!
> View attachment 5043755​


Awe I miss Baby. Haven't come across any young ones recently but there's a doe that hangs out real close that I think is Sofia.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Beaches suck in the keys. As a matter of fact, there really aren’t any. Siesta Key next time.


I will do that! Thanks for the advice. The iguanas around here are massive! We saw some on the side of the hwy that were like the size of a small gator and then this one was chillin on the rocks by the beach. There were a lot of jelly fish in the water early in the day . They are so interesting to look at when the light shines right through them and watching them pulsate in the water . Later in the day this guy was blowing bubble that look kinda resemble the jellyfish I saw.
Have a great night!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

Must be time right


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I will do that! Thanks for the advice. The iguanas around here are massive! We saw some on the side of the hwy that were like the size of a small gator and then this one was chillin on the rocks by the beach. There were a lot of jelly fish in the water early in the day . They are so interesting View attachment 5043759View attachment 5043760View attachment 5043762to look at when the light shines right through them and watching them pulsate in the water . Later in the day this guy was blowing bubble that look kinda resemble the jellyfish I saw.
> Have a great night!


That’s about the best thing to do down there. Unfortunately you gotta go to resorts with tiny beaches to get any sugar sand down there girl.
Take it easy


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

When it gets down in the 40's in Florida you have to watch out for falling iguanas.


Floridians warned to watch for 'falling iguanas' during cold snap


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> When it gets down in the 40's in Florida you have to watch out for falling iguanas.
> 
> 
> Floridians warned to watch for 'falling iguanas' during cold snap


In the 20s it’s “failing O-rings”.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

Incoming pillow!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

Do you like potato chips and dip? OR 
Do you like flavored potato chips and dip?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Chips and salsa. 

But any chip and dip combo works if you got the munchies lol

Soft tortilla sliced up fried in butter and tossed in cinnamon and sugar. Sick


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you like potato chips and dip? OR
> Do you like flavored potato chips and dip?


Yes!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

I don’t like flavored and we’re debating. So you guys like both eh? Bi-chip?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

I like tortillas and medium chunky salsa.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t like flavored and we’re debating. So you guys like both eh? Bi-chip?


Tuberqueer


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

What’s that?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that?View attachment 5043905


It’s an actual carpet!!1!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

Which end do you light?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you like potato chips and dip? OR
> Do you like flavored potato chips and dip?


All of the above with beer, soooooooooo good!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 9, 2021)

Good night friends 
I’m going to bed. I got up at 8:30 this morning and took a big nap


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that?View attachment 5043905


It's a joint........let's go


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a joint........let's go


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t like flavored and we’re debating. So you guys like both eh? Bi-chip?


That sounds gross...but I never tried it...I'm a regular chips and dip guy, but I'm pretty boring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Which end do you light?
> View attachment 5043906


The right end


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The right end


I thought you swallowed it in one go, then lit the fart. Is THAT why I am so sober?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought you swallowed it in one go, then lit the fart. Is THAT why I am so sober?


Uh whut?

It's bigger on the right


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Skiers left


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Uh whut?
> 
> It's bigger on the right


I am using a bong, so it's bigger on the bottom ;]


I found this really cute little matchbox thingy while digging through shit and packing boxes...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am using a bong, so it's bigger on the bottom ;]
> 
> 
> I found this really cute little matchbox thingy while digging through shit and packing boxes...
> View attachment 5043939


Lovely and looks like 1920s/1930s.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely and looks like 1920s/1930s.


It is! There is a stamp inside. Kingklip co. 
I was digging through my antique ashtrays for the gift exchange. Some are pretty cute. I'll have to lay them all out once I dust them off. I like this mix of silver on bronze...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

My clothes dryer stopped drying today. I just ordered a new heating element from Amazon for $23, should be here next week sometime! 

Thanks YouTube!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My clothes dryer stopped drying today. I just ordered a new heating element from Amazon for $23, should be here next week sometime!
> 
> Thanks YouTube!


DIY is great! but sorry you have to deal with it...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> DIY is great! but sorry you have to deal with it...


Thanks...Hopefully this does the trick. Electrical is not my specialty, but as I said, thanks YouTube 

I am feeling a lot better tonight...Hopefully it lasts and it's not just from the dabs.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Uh whut?
> 
> It's bigger on the right


See a doctor


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thanks...Hopefully this does the trick. Electrical is not my specialty, but as I said, thanks YouTube
> 
> I am feeling a lot better tonight...Hopefully it lasts and it's not just from the dabs.


Did you check for obstructions? I had a dryer once that before the exhaust exited the machine on the back it went through this restricting tube. That would get kinda clogged every once in a while and hold the hot moist air back keeping the clothes warm but still wet.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you check for obstructions? I had a dryer once that before the exhaust exited the machine on the back it went through this restricting tube. That would get kinda clogged every once in a while and hold the hot moist air back keeping the clothes warm but still wet.


Mine does the same shit, and if I would just rehang the stupid ducting it would not have the right angle where it clogs... Oh well, nothing to be done...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> It is! There is a stamp inside. Kingklip co.
> I was digging through my antique ashtrays for the gift exchange. Some are pretty cute. I'll have to lay them all out once I dust them off. I like this mix of silver on bronze...
> View attachment 5043953


Stay classy


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you check for obstructions? I had a dryer once that before the exhaust exited the machine on the back it went through this restricting tube. That would get kinda clogged every once in a while and hold the hot moist air back keeping the clothes warm but still wet.


Yep, and I tried it with the cover off so I could see the heater element not heating. There's a couple of sensors too, and I also ordered them...We shall see.

Sooooo, is it about someone's birthday....Happy Birthday Bro!! Dec. 10, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yep, and I tried it with the cover off so I could see the heater element not heating. There's a couple of sensors too, and I also ordered them...We shall see.
> 
> Sooooo, is it about someone's birthday....Happy Birthday Bro!! Dec. 10, right?


Oh shit two minutes! Good call I should do a dab! Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit two minutes! Good call I should do a dab! Thanks buddy!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

28.....man, I feel old


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit two minutes! Good call I should do a dab! Thanks buddy!


Do two!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Dec 10, 2021)

Lockdown music


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2021)

Had to switch up so I can wake up


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Do two!
> View attachment 5043962


Thanks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2021)

More coffee is needed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2021)

Would you look at the time...

  
Deja vu

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Dec 10, 2021)

This dabbin stuff is fun, but I keep getting sent to the basement.
Wife keeps hearing the crack lighter start, coughing, then giggling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Morning






Except for tomorrow........55° and rain. 

23° now and we had a little snow last night. Gotta get some work done then plow the driveway before the rain later tonight.....then party time. Would have loved to enjoy this nice snow before the rain F's it up but some important stuff at work showed up


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2021)

morning morning morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

Good morning, happy Friday.

Survived the christmas party. No dancing, no drinking... just sitting around blah.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> Survived the christmas party. No dancing, no drinking... just sitting around blah.


Boring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Boring


It was... and we had to pay for the privilege and give her boss and his wife a ride home.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2021)

23 degree snow days ,Christmas parties w/just sitting …energy vampires are real … I need a little sunshine in my world to kick off the weekend






“Do a little Dance ,make a little love ,get down tonight “

hahaha YESSSSS!!!! That’s more like it .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2021)

That’s more like it ….yes yes yess. Little dick energy suppression for the Friday win ….






have a great day all ,little more sunshine to kick this fucker OFF !


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soft tortilla sliced up fried in butter and tossed in cinnamon and sugar. Sick


Bunuelos.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy birthday @DarkWeb !


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Here you go dk


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

Good morning, those who chill.  
How goes it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, those who chill.
> How goes it?


Good morning. Feeling like I want to get out of the damn house for fun.
How about you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Wtf








Surfer hypocrisy laid bare by New Zealand developer’s plan to dynamite virgin Fijian reef to create a“world-class wave” aimed at $1000-a-day tourists, “Creating more waves will lead to more surfers and more stewards of our oceans” - BeachGrit


"This is a win-win project… We believe that creating more waves will lead to more surfers and more stewards of our oceans.”




beachgrit.com


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. Feeling like I want to get out of the damn house for fun.
> How about you?


Anything happening around you that you can check out? Warm enough to go have fun over there?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Anything happening around you that you can check out? Warm enough to go have fun over there?


Yeah but I can’t walk. I want to sit on the beach, supposed to hit 80 today. 
Probably get high and sleep (big surprise).
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

I said no  little sister


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but I can’t walk. I want to sit on the beach, supposed to hit 80 today.
> Probably get high and sleep (big surprise).
> Thanks for asking.


I thought you had a chair. I said go, not walk. I listen... :] can't you hire a boy for some candy to run you up and down the boardwalk?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Actually I wish I could clean the house


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Actually I wish I could clean the house


Are you on drugs???


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought you had a chair. I said go, not walk. I listen... :] can't you hire a boy for some candy to run you up and down the boardwalk?


Here’s my beach


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Are you on drugs???


Apparently not enough


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

All obligations fulfilled.


Paul Drake said:


> Here’s my beach


Nice... I'm not gonna post my beach . It's got sand, water... and snow


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Maybe I can just start a thread in T&T for @zzyx daily sock postings about me?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All obligations fulfilled.
> 
> 
> Nice... I'm not gonna post my beach . It's got sand, water... and snow


One of the most beautiful sights from our beach is during a heavy freeze, just after a snow storm. The waves are still visible, but the snow hasn't melted yet. Looks like alien shifting snow dunes. It feels like you could just walk on it...


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2021)

It froze last night, neighbors weather station says it is 33, but the roofs are white.
Mornin


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe I can just start a thread in T&T for @zzyx daily sock postings about me?


Great idea. Then you can be just like the person you hate.

Never wrestle with pigs, you both get dirty, and the pig likes it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe I can just start a thread in T&T for @zzyx daily sock postings about me?


Would it survive the hour? I can't imagine...

Hope your day is going okay!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Great idea. Then you can be just like the person you hate.
> 
> Never wrestle with pigs, you both get dirty, and the pig likes it.


I hate no one.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Great idea. Then you can be just like the person you hate.
> 
> Never wrestle with pigs, you both get dirty, and the pig likes it.


He’s not good at this and he’s terrible at it. Try again


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Would it survive the hour? I can't imagine...
> 
> Hope your day is going okay!


It’s Friday, Friday’s are always great.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> He’s not good at this and he’s terrible at it. Try again


How do people continue to get on the website to cause trouble?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How do people continue to get on the website to cause trouble?


My guess is the actually spend money on VPN 

Which is even more pathetic then their existence on this earth.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How do people continue to get on the website to cause trouble?


With all respect.. This whole site is 30% trouble makers. 30% trolls. 30% newbs who have no clue. and 10% real growers.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> With all respect.. This whole site is 30% trouble makers. 30% trolls. 30% newbs who have no clue. and 10% real growers.


Cut that 10% real growers down to about 6% because of posting fake pics, or other peoples grows


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Cut that 10% real growers down to about 6% because of posting fake pics, or other peoples grows


Who I am, depends on who you ask.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Who I am, depends on who you ask.


K


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Well that only took 10 minutes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

How to kill a troll.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well that only took 10 minutes


I snitched again.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

We all know this dude never gets laid


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

what in the squirrel fest?.....already....and i haven't had my coffee and taco's yet.....wtf...



good bye, and good bye

hasn't been a good morning so far for me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe I can just start a thread in T&T for @zzyx daily sock postings about me?


I already killed his first two of the day over an hour ago.
Persistent lil devil.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what in the squirrel fest?.....already....and i haven't had my coffee and taco's yet.....wtf...
> 
> View attachment 5044089
> 
> ...


Hugs and a sneaky taco tucked into the back pocket to you. ;] 
Hope it gets better.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

What a sad life these dudes must lead in their basement suites 




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I already killed his first two of the day over an hour ago.
> Persistent lil devil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hugs and a sneaky taco tucked into the back pocket to you. ;]
> Hope it gets better.


thanks, gonna need it......hope no one has to go through what i just went through........


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 10, 2021)

Recording gig tonight, so I spent the morning assembling my gear. Decided I wasn't happy with using batteries to power my field recorder since I could only get 24v power to my 48v microphone using batteries. After spending 20 minutes on the phone to every Guitar Center type place in town and finding that no one had the $30 power supply, I figured out that all I needed was my phone charger and the USB charger cable from my wife's magic wand.

5v 2a and a positive center post, it can power an audio recorder and an 11" boom microphone or it can power an 11" magic wand vibrator. Either way I just saved $30 and a 45 minute drive around town.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I hate no one.


I do, I’ll admit it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I do, I’ll admit it.


A little hate keeps the blood warm. Or so mom used to say...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> A little hate keeps the blood warm. Or so mom used to say...


Speaking of mothers


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2021)

@raratt it got down to 35 here…the little snowflake symbol appeared on my dashboard as I was driving home.

Thanks Volvo, I didn’t know it was cold just based on the 35 degree temperature. That snowflake though, what a life saver


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2021)

@DarkWeb happy birthday brother! Hope it’s epic for ya!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

It’s Ancient Aliens Friday! Alright I can handle the rest of the day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

wish i could, prolly could help my mood today......lass i gotta wait


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s Ancient Aliens Friday! Alright I can handle the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5044131


My outlook calendar _was _missing this important holiday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


was just thinking the same thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> was just thinking the same thing


great minds think alike...huh


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

i'll tell you guys and gals in a bit what happened, gotta talk to the wife first....ok


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wish i could, prolly could help my mood today......lass i gotta wait


I’ve had a bad morning. I’m smoking meltdown thru ice all day, screw doing chores.
I do love this show tho, the wife, not so much. But she’ll smoke after her chores lol jk. She’s gone and I’ve forgotten where.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hugs and a sneaky taco tucked into the back pocket to you. ;]
> Hope it gets better.


SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

well that didn't go so well...ugh

well lets get this off my chest....



you guys remember this little guy don't ya, we he's also not so little anymore as he became a yearling this past year. I've been teaching him to be a medical dog for people like my wife. Well this morning, i woke up, went on the porch with my coffee, and noticed he wasn't around and i just had him inside last night. This morning i found his leed broke, so i start yelling for him, and whistling all along the property. Finally got the end of the drive way, looked one way nothing still whistling and all, and then i looked the other way, there he was hit by a car or truck, i went over looked at him, he was gone hit from behind, my pick of the litter has passed. I sat on my truck bed and actuallly cried...dunno why, just did....so i grew up some muster to collect him.....hardest thing to do imo.....that why i am feeling the way i am....my little buddy Joseph is RIP now......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5044140
> 
> SH420


Could you please take my picture down


----------



## 420God (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Budman. That's horrible.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


That sucks, so sorry.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, that's heartbreaking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

thanks guy and gals appreciate it....it's gonna be a long day and possibly night.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


I’m sorry. Words don’t mean shit right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks guy and gals appreciate it....it's gonna be a long day and possibly night.....


We’re here dude


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


I like random dogs more than most people. Im so sorry for your loss. Such a helpless feeling. Its true when they say all dogs go to heaven. There is a place for these gentle beasts. Rest in peace, Joseph.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


So sorry!   

SH420


----------



## lokie (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


I'm saddened to hear this.

I do understand your feelings as I too have had to endure the clean up of accidents my pets have been in.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2021)

All things into perspective that truly blows .

What a shitty shitty way to start your day . Hope you find some peace and comfort soon .


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2021)

So sorry BM


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I snitched again. This SPARTA!!!!!!!


Fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2021)

So sorry Budman


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy birthday @DarkWeb !


Thanks big sis! 



Paul Drake said:


> Here you go dk


I gotta get me some more of that OC......I might have a bowl or two left. Good stuff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Fify


Wish I had one of those Spartan helmets.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wish I had one of those Spartan helmets.


For you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> For you!
> View attachment 5044195


What are you trying to say?

Looks Roman.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2021)

@BudmanTX sorry for your loss mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you trying to say?
> 
> Looks Roman.


Are Romans a bunch of dickheads?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## manfredo (Dec 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you trying to say?
> 
> Looks Roman.


Looks....Penis!

So sorry about your pup Budman...That absolutely sucks!

I just returned from a funeral, but it was almost a good thing. He mind has been gone for 2 years, and only his body remained.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @DarkWeb happy birthday brother! Hope it’s epic for ya!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Are Romans a bunch of dickheads?


I didn't say it. It was @Grandpapy


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> For you!
> View attachment 5044195


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2021)

@BudmanTX Brother. There are no words. But know that we are your extended family, and we are here for you.

Please lean on us, we will support you. We have so much collective love for you, and when you are hurting, we hurt with you.

Losing a family member like that, losing a best friend…it’s nothing that we can be prepared for. All we can do is pick up the pieces of our shattered life after it’s over.

But we are here to help you, you don’t have to go through this alone, and even though we are far away physically, we are all holding you close to our hearts.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 10, 2021)

On the lighter side.

Happy B day to DarkWeb .


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well that didn't go so well...ugh
> 
> well lets get this off my chest....
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the loss. I get it. I cried so bad at the clinic when I had to put our cat down the admin at the vet said “ah sir, we are not sure you are in any condition to drive home”.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2021)

34 %thc ha ha ha they say innocent


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss. Too many of them have passed through our lives that it has been all too common.
Sorry sounds so hollow - Prayers to you and momma.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Too many of them have passed through our lives that it has been all too common.
> Sorry sounds so hollow - Prayers to you and momma.


it isn't, no worries, and thank you......

in a few minutes i'm gonna go home.......this is gonna be a tuff one to swallow...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it isn't, no worries, and thank you......
> 
> in a few minutes i'm gonna go home.......this is gonna be a tuff one to swallow...


Bury him with honors and lie to momma.
Not right, but it will save her lots of pain.

Edit: I don't know if this is the right answer - but I would do anything to spare my wife that sort of pain.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


What happened? 

Why did the gif get deleted!?

I'm fairly certain that was not actually @Laughing Grass 

was it? 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What happened?
> 
> Why did the gif get deleted!?
> 
> ...


Yeah that was weird af. Lol. Where’s taco eating girl gif?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What happened?
> 
> Why did the gif get deleted!?
> 
> ...


sorry @shrxhky420 .

i was obviously joking lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh shit! Where's the wrong in that


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy birthday @DarkWeb hope you get some powder I know your a big fan


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

raratt said:


>


squeezes legs together


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bury him with honors and lie to momma.
> Not right, but it will save her lots of pain.
> 
> Edit: I don't know if this is the right answer - but I would do anything to spare my wife that sort of pain.


Oh he will my friend, even got a grave stone for him..

Wife know, sorry had to tell her, she was attached as well


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

I’ve never passed out in my life. Until yesterday.
Feeding the cat (special food they have to be separated) in the bedroom. Lay down on the bed only to wake up 2 hours later.
Phew
And time check, happy Saturday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Good luck to everyone in Kentucky et. all


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

3peat 

   

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 3peat
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


too fast for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

@Laughing Grass girl I passed the fuck out.
Hope you dabbed your faces off too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 3peat
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


You mean Pete?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You mean Pete?


Don't no him. I'm sure he's cool if he's your homie.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't no him. I'm sure he's cool if he's your homie.
> 
> SH420


His brother repeat is pretty cool but Peter? Not so much.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

4:27, hopefully I won't be awake too long.
Morning-ish


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Dabbing bubba Kush and having Hardee’s brek.
Watching Star Wars so I can be the cool great aunt.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> His brother repeat is pretty cool but Peter? Not so much.


There's a rinse and repeat joke in here somewhere but it's already not funny. 

How you doin today? 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Freezing rain for the morning, just waiting to see who starts cooking breakfast.
Whoever cracks from hunger first has to cook for everyone, at least make the bacon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2021)

It's time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's a rinse and repeat joke in here somewhere but it's already not funny.
> 
> How you doin today?
> 
> SH420


Yeah from my youth. Early youth.
All good here, eating breakfast, watching Star Wars stoned. I’ve never really seen them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Freezing rain for the morning, just waiting to see who starts cooking breakfast.
> Whoever cracks from hunger first has to cook for everyone, at least make the bacon.


My wife went to Hardee’s for us


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My wife went to Hardee’s for us


So, same rules?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass girl I passed the fuck out.
> Hope you dabbed your faces off too!View attachment 5044527


lol we had a few.

crazy storms here last night. The wind woke me up at 5


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> So, same rules?


Uh no


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Freezing rain for the morning, just waiting to see who starts cooking breakfast.
> Whoever cracks from hunger first has to cook for everyone, at least make the bacon.


LOL

In an event like that I would never be the cook.

My appetite is selective, ie.. Even if hungry and/or starving my attitude controls my eating habits.

Once, I went from 42 waist to 32 waist in 18 months, another time I lost 40 lbs in 1 month just to win a weight loss contest.

A mental block can be a blessing or a boon.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

I think we have facedowns, talk about pancakes or eggs till someone cracks, tries to make side deals on the toast.
Usually they hold omelettes hostage in exchange for dishes, I do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Ok I must be shocking! Just wait til you meet me in person 
Star Wars was always, ummm kinda nerdy back in the day lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's a rinse and repeat joke in here somewhere but it's already not funny.
> 
> How you doin today?
> 
> SH420


How you doin


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol we had a few.
> 
> crazy storms here last night. The wind woke me up at 5


Any damage?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin


Good. Chillin on the couch. Gonna get coffee started and get some work done..

SH420


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I think we have facedowns, talk about pancakes or eggs till someone cracks, tries to make side deals on the toast.
> Usually they hold omelettes hostage in exchange for dishes, I do.


Folks that know my culinary skills prefer that i lead the bussing patrol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good. Chillin on the couch. Gonna get coffee started and get some work done..
> 
> SH420


At least you are chilling for a bit.
I know who your Santa is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Any damage?


no just lots of rain.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> At least you are chilling for a bit.
> I know who your Santa is


Yeah but who's my daddy?...  
Nope that's not right 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah but who's my daddy?...
> Nope that's not right
> 
> 
> ...


I’m yo’ daddy son


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Heheheehe


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m yo’ daddy sonView attachment 5044570





I'm sorry I can be so dramatic sometimes 

So you my daddy? 



Not sure how any of this works, sis.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Morning






Yay freezing rain and sleet....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does not sound like yay weather


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Not too bad, no shoveling. Yay
My next 2 weeks are looking like 45-55f, sleet/ flurries in the early am hrs. Yay!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5044578
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I can be so dramatic sometimes
> ...


This is so hard to keep up with. Can I get a new arm like that? Why not?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Wasn’t me


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Know now why I’ve never watched Star Wars before. I need a nap. The background music is continuous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wasn’t me
> 
> View attachment 5044587


With rain somewhere in the state


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Know now why I’ve never watched Star Wars before. I need a nap. The background music is continuous


The blaring trumpets...everything is so imperial when the action scenes are not.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

What’s everyone doing


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s everyone doing
> View attachment 5044589


Trying not to be awake


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wasn’t me
> 
> View attachment 5044587




SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Trying not to be awake


Not working for me...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Trying not to be awake


Oh Put on Star Wars


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Trying not to be awake


You need dabs

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh Put on Star Wars


You're still up... just sayin 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You need dabs
> 
> SH420


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're still up... just sayin
> 
> SH420


It’s like a train wreck you can’t turn away


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

35 here, and still dark. I figured I'm up so I made some coffee, I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> 35 here, and still dark. I figured I'm up so I made some coffee, I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead.


Yeah I made the first greetings at 4:20 this morning by the way.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s everyone doing
> View attachment 5044589


Sitting in the grow room, lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> 35 here, and still dark. I figured I'm up so I made some coffee, I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead.


Same, same 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

I can sleep until my brain starts to think. I’m screwed after that.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

I won the breakfast standoff, just got served in exchange for dishes.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I won the breakfast standoff, just got served in exchange for dishes.
> 
> View attachment 5044598


Damn, I think that motivated me to turn on the stove!! 

Supposed to hit 58f here today....a freak warmer day, but it's raining!

Might do some work on the girls today....Some lolipopping is needed, and it's the only "sun" I will see today. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s everyone doing
> View attachment 5044589


Figuring out another gift for @Metasynth 

Got the funny one now for the useful one  

Hey Meta, what's your favorite color? 
























For the dildo


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Figuring out another gift for @Metasynth
> 
> Got the funny one now for the useful one
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> 35 here, and still dark. I figured I'm up so I made some coffee, I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead.


Having lead an overactive professional life I was once asked "When do you sleep?"

Between blinks was the standard reply.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey Meta, what's your favorite color?


Pick Blurple


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 11, 2021)

cork broke but I prevailed #winning


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> cork broke but I prevailed #winning


I like the tooth marks on the foil, that took some work to get into.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I like the tooth marks on the foil, that took some work to get into.


lol..ya that poor bottle, I’ll make amends but I def won.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> cork broke but I prevailed #winning


I still remember the time I dropped a bottle of absinthe, and it was so expensive that even though the neck broke, and there was some clear splintering, I strained it through the finest mesh I could find into a wine bottle. God. I probably have glass in my stomach... but at least I didn't have to deal with a broken cork!


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still remember the time I dropped a bottle of absinthe, and it was so expensive that even though the neck broke, and there was some clear splintering, I strained it through the finest mesh I could find into a wine bottle. God. I probably have glass in my stomach... but at least I didn't have to deal with a broken cork!


Coffee filter.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Coffee filter.


I was in college, before my coffee drinking days. I used a tea strainer! Extremely stupid...
If I do have glass in there, it is likely well surrounded by protective flesh now. *goes silently to get an xray*


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I still remember the time I dropped a bottle of absinthe, and it was so expensive that even though the neck broke, and there was some clear splintering, I strained it through the finest mesh I could find into a wine bottle. God. I probably have glass in my stomach... but at least I didn't have to deal with a broken cork!


If I’m honest I did kinda consider breaking the neck at some point but ended up grabbing a better opener. I came home and my wife had 2 bottles out, both broken off. It may be some bad corks, it’s the same case…


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 11, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> If I’m honest I did kinda consider breaking the neck at some point but ended up grabbing a better opener. I came home and my wife had 2 bottles out, both broken off. It may be some bad corks, it’s the same case…


This one still needs to be opened lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> This one still needs to be opened lol


If you can't get it out you can push it into the bottle and get the wine out at least.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Just push them in next time, not pulled out.
Old wino field craft.^^^(beat me to it)


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just push them in next time, not pulled out.
> Old wino field craft.^^^


I thought I was the only one who did that... Phew. Good company in here, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## 420God (Dec 11, 2021)

Not sure how much we got but we got dumped on again last night. Id say at least 6 more inches.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> If you can't get it out you can push it into the bottle and get the wine out at least.


Improvise, adapt, overcome


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I was in college, before my coffee drinking days. I used a tea strainer! Extremely stupid...
> If I do have glass in there, it is likely well surrounded by protective flesh now. *goes silently to get an xray*


If you're serious about that you need a CT scan and if they find anything to remove use ultrasound for live location. But any bits of glass you might have swallowed years ago should have made their way out by now, unless you have odd GI tract symptoms you are probably fine.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you're serious about that you need a CT scan and if they find anything to remove use ultrasound for live location. But any bits of glass you might have swallowed years ago should have made their way out by now, unless you have odd GI tract symptoms you are probably fine.


My brother stabbed me in the leg with a No.2 pencil as a little kid, and the graphite tip broke off. It’s still there, somewhere.




Pretty sure it gave me superpowers, though, so no biggie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s everyone doing
> View attachment 5044589


Killing males. Five of ‘em

Six females left


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My brother stabbed me in the leg with a No.2 pencil as a little kid, and the graphite tip broke off. It’s still there, somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time we meet I can bring a knife and some tweezers if you'd like ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Killing males. Five of ‘em
> 
> Six females left
> 
> View attachment 5044661


You could do an open pollination and have seeds for the rest of your life. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you're serious about that you need a CT scan and if they find anything to remove use ultrasound for live location. But any bits of glass you might have swallowed years ago should have made their way out by now, unless you have odd GI tract symptoms you are probably fine.


I am serious about it. I was a stupid kid. It was 12 years ago! 
But no, I will not seriously follow up. I have had stomach surgery since, so I am sure it's fine. It was scanned a billion times in prep for that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My brother stabbed me in the leg with a No.2 pencil as a little kid, and the graphite tip broke off. It’s still there, somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder twin powers, activate! 



Only it's my hand. And I did it to myself. 
5th grade?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wonder twin powers, activate!
> 
> View attachment 5044663
> 
> ...


I had one of those for a long time on my arm, had a sharpened pencil in my back pocket and was running and somehow impaled my arm with it.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

I had a metal sliver in my knuckle that I pulled out last month, finally worked it's way out from another injury.
The ache would go away, then hurt again years later when it moved. I think that was the last metal splinter I had, used to have to drill thru stainless sheet metal at another job.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I had a metal sliver in my knuckle that I pulled out last month, finally worked it's way out from another injury.
> The ache would go away, then hurt again years later when it moved. I think that was the last metal splinter I had, used to have to drill thru stainless sheet metal at another job.


Glad it finally came out.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wonder twin powers, activate!
> 
> View attachment 5044663
> 
> ...


Closer to 2nd grade for me.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

Ooh speaking of splinters, I got a splinter in my wrist when I was in kindergarten that came out as a 1 inch sliver of wood some time in _*middle school.*_

That’s a LONG time to have a huge piece of wood in my wrist, and I was surprised at how clean it was when it came out…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I had a metal sliver in my knuckle that I pulled out last month, finally worked it's way out from another injury.
> The ache would go away, then hurt again years later when it moved. I think that was the last metal splinter I had, used to have to drill thru stainless sheet metal at another job.


Nice!

Once I had this pain in my heel, an odd feeling kinda pain. When I looked there was this little black dot. So I thought splinter. When I touched it with tweezers it really hurt. When I pulled it out it kept coming.....it was pretty long. It was a single bristle off of a cup brush.....fucker went right in.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

I found a missing sewing needle in the carpet with my bare foot, it broke off in there. The Mrs had to dig it out, took a few tries to get it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I think that motivated me to turn on the stove!!
> 
> Supposed to hit 58f here today....a freak warmer day, but it's raining!
> 
> ...


How are you feeling today?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh, God, I just Googled "big black dildos" and I might be scarred.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are you feeling today?


Pretty much back to normal, thanks for asking!!

I finally have a little ambition back and getting a few things done, like cleaning out a spare bedroom....Looks like I may have company for the winter, possibly.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I found a missing sewing needle in the carpet with my bare foot, it broke off in there. The Mrs had to dig it out, took a few tries to get it.


This one time in band camp, I pulled a clarinet....  

I mean... oh look 






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice!
> 
> Once I had this pain in my heel, an odd feeling kinda pain. When I looked there was this little black dot. So I thought splinter. When I touched it with tweezers it really hurt. When I pulled it out it kept coming.....it was pretty long. It was a single bristle off of a cup brush.....fucker went right in.





raratt said:


> I found a missing sewing needle in the carpet with my bare foot, it broke off in there. The Mrs had to dig it out, took a few tries to get it.


Ouch to the both of you but I've got to ask a cup brush what the what like this?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, God, I just Googled "big black dildos" and I might be scarred.


   

why? Lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just Googled "big black dildos" and I might be scarred.


You asked for it...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> why? Lol


Why did he look it up? Or why is he scarred? 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, God, I just Googled "big black dildos" and I might be scarred.


Did you forget we picked out Blurple?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice!
> 
> Once I had this pain in my heel, an odd feeling kinda pain. When I looked there was this little black dot. So I thought splinter. When I touched it with tweezers it really hurt. When I pulled it out it kept coming.....it was pretty long. It was a single bristle off of a cup brush.....fucker went right in.


A friend stopped by this spring and saw my metal gas grill brush. He said, you know those things are bad, then opened my grill and produced a single strand of the metal off my grate. That brush went right in the trash, but I wonder how many people have leaking guts from stuff like that.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why did he look it up? Or why is he scarred?
> 
> SH420


That's what I was gonna say...I looked because DW (I think) was asking what color to get you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch to the both of you but I've got to ask a cup brush what the what like this?View attachment 5044695


Just like this






Just had another one poking my chest yesterday.....it was stuck in my flannel pocket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I was gonna say...I looked because DW (I think) was asking what color to get you.


I went with pink


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I went with pink


I's like red, but not quite.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I went with pink


Good choice


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I was gonna say...I looked because DW (I think) was asking what color to get *you*.


 

Wrong @Metasynth . He's the "you" you're thinking of, or are you? 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Good choice


I think you're going to like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

And think of me every time you use it


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think you're going to like it.


Did you get him some lotions?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Did you get him some lotions?


No... he probably got him this...




BudmanTX said:


> got any B&D penetrating oil and a bfh???


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh shit! I found it!




__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





LOL "They know what they can handle"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit! I found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny. Glow in the dark! Mini sizes.
Love the reviews 
Some pic from reviews 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Too funny. Glow in the dark! Mini sizes.
> Love the reviews
> Some pic from reviews
> 
> ...


A whole new world on Etsy opened up for me today


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this the other day…thought of you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Saw this the other day…thought of you
> View attachment 5044742


Due to resemblance? 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

what the heck, guys!!!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> what the heck, guys!!!


It's them, not me!
I'm just an observer....


shrxhky420 said:


> Due to resemblance?


The cup looks like it needs a shave also.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Saw this the other day…thought of you
> View attachment 5044742


Gives new meaning to sucking on a cup of Joe 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gives new meaning to calling someone "Snowflake"


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Did you get him some lotions?


That brought back a memory. When my step dad died back when i was about 25 years old, I bought his pickup truck from my mom. Cleaning it out, I found a "pocket pussy", with 4 bottles of lube behind the seat.  Not sure if I was more grossed out, or impressed that he could still get it up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's them, not me!
> I'm just an observer....
> 
> The cup looks like it needs a shave also.


You picked the color


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> what the heck, guys!!!


I still have time to send a dick pick snail mail.....let me know


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You picked the color


Snitch!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Snitch!


Reported


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Reported


Finger pointing starts when the adults show up...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

It's cumming  








Circumsnail Penis Snail Hand Sculpted From Clay With a Real - Etsy


This Art Objects item by TheDustyTentacle has 924 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Knoxville, TN. Listed on May 13, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's cumming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pour salt in your eyes to un-see that. The pain will black it out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

You guys make me


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

So, I woke up this morning...and really gotta stop giggling on triple decker sativa


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I still have time to send a dick pick snail mail.....let me know


I'd swap cards or a lil box with you! I have crayons


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Ya rang? Been a little busy this morning and early afternoon


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'd swap cards or a lil box with you! I have crayons


A little box.. for a little dick….pic?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> A little box.. for a little dick….pic?


:] I'm not telling


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> :] I'm not telling


Radio edit


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wonder twin powers, activate!
> 
> View attachment 5044663
> 
> ...


I could not figure out what I was looking at!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I could not figure out what I was looking at!


His hand


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

sorry


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 11, 2021)

His hand? Oh yeah I see that now lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5044789
> sorry


There was this golf course I played at and they had a huge wood carved black bear. I always wanted to put a dong on it lol would have been fucking hilarious!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Time for a smoke...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Time for a smoke...


I'm in


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5044808I'm in


Nice....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice....
> View attachment 5044821


I’ll join ya


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Saw this the other day…thought of you
> View attachment 5044742


Does your handle froth the coffee ?


Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5044808I'm in


Have you ever used hemp wicks to fire up pipe. I'm a BIC guy too, but wick looks interesting.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Does your handle froth the coffee ?


It's a creamer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Works for me..  

The more the merrier 

The deed is done..btw and with full honors


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Works for me..
> 
> The more the merrier
> 
> The deed is done..btw and with full honors


You’re a good man. He had a good life.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Works for me..
> 
> The more the merrier
> 
> The deed is done..btw and with full honors


RIP puppy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re a good man. He had a good life.


Thank u


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice....
> View attachment 5044821


I'm in


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Now to lightning or not to lightning is question.....hmmm

I know I was last night...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Yummy yummy my tummy  especially since I didn't have to cook it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy View attachment 5044848 especially since I didn't have to cook it


I'm taking that tack for Christmas. I just ordered the "Prime Rib Feast" from the local restaurant. We shall see but it sounds wonderful on the menu.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm taking that tack for Christmas. I just ordered the "Prime Rib Feast" from the local restaurant. We shall see but it sounds wonderful on the menu.


Hopefully it will be a good thing sounds good thoe yes it does


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

I've been having a craving for prime rib lately don't know why


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've been having a craving for prime rib lately don't know why


Because delicious!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Because delicious!


Good point


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

I have this beef empanadas craving.
Unending plate please...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2021)

I mean…can one just crave food in general? If so, that’s me


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean…can one just crave food in general? If so, that’s me


This has been itching me  








America's Greatest Foods Shipped To Your Door


We discover America's greatest foods and ship them to your door! Shop famous dishes from top chef's to regional icons...




www.goldbelly.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm frying up some catfish and trying to make hushpuppies. Never made them before.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm frying up some catfish and trying to make hushpuppies. Never made them before.


Mmmm, on my way!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

Ordered some oblaten lebkuchen cookies for Christmas. I love these.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm frying up some catfish and trying to make hushpuppies. Never made them before.


Wait didn't you just have a burger? LOL


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait didn't you just have a burger? LOL


That was last night, just didn't download the pic until today. Dinner isn't for awhile yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was last night, just didn't download the pic until today. Dinner isn't for awhile yet.


Pastrami burger.....hush puppies....catfish! I thought you were maybe ready to go through a growth spurt  

My kids do that.......eat nothing for a few weeks....then when they can't eat enough....growth spurt...and then stop eating again. Wash, rinse and repeat lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pastrami burger.....hush puppies....catfish! I thought you were maybe ready to go through a growth spurt
> 
> My kids do that.......eat nothing for a few weeks....then when they can't eat enough....growth spurt...and then stop eating again. Wash, rinse and repeat lol


I'm just tired of cooking the same old stuff. Bacon cheeseburgers are the norm, and fried catfish happens every couple months or so.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just tired of cooking the same old stuff. Bacon cheeseburgers are the norm, and fried catfish happens every couple months or so.


Man I'd like some fried catfish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

dftrewx said:


> Is there an evening bake thread?


You're here  


Whoever said you have to wake in the morning was wrong....


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

dftrewx said:


> Is there an evening bake thread?


It says wake, not morning. Hard to bake if you aren't awake.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This has been itching me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They offer kits from Hattie B's!! 
OMG!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

dftrewx said:


> Is there an evening bake thread?


Stash n Crash
Oh start it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

dftrewx said:


> Is there an evening bake thread?


Brand new member, already limits their profile. I'm sure the sock is legit


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Ordered some oblaten lebkuchen cookies for Christmas. I love these.


I grabbed a knockoff, lol


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> It says wake, not morning. Hard to bake if you aren't awake.


Some of us continue the struggle. There shall be bake & wake in the shiny new tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Stash n Crash
> Oh start it


I'd play.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Some of us continue the struggle. There shall be bake & wake in the shiny new tomorrow.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

dftrewx said:


> Is there an evening bake thread?


Hi


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hi


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Does your handle froth the coffee ?
> 
> Have you ever used hemp wicks to fire up pipe. I'm a BIC guy too, but wick looks interesting.


My grandson is a hemp wick snob.
Wick only for bowels, bongs and joints. 

I don't care I would use a magnifying glass if I needed to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hi


It's spelled bye


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> My grandson is a hemp wick snob.
> Wick only for bowels, bongs and joints.
> 
> I don't care I would use a magnifying glass if I needed to.
> View attachment 5044897


bowel wick 
bunghole!


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> My grandson is a hemp wick snob.
> Wick only for bowels, bongs and joints.
> 
> I don't care I would use a magnifying glass if I needed to.
> View attachment 5044897


Rub 2 dix together, that's how the burning bush happened, from what I remember.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rub 2 dix together, that's how the burning bush happened, from what I remember.


shifta in wheelchair


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rub 2 dix together, that's how the burning bush happened, from what I remember.


Dude if I had that sip in my mouth still it would have been everywhere


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude if I had that sip in my mouth still it would have been everywhere


I'll be here all week...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh that elusive red.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll be here all week...


Doing what?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude if I had that sip in my mouth still it would have been everywhere


Mental image is kinda (shiver)


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2021)

Had a 3 hour xmas gig Thursday night for $450, then had an early morning xmas gig today for a new hospital, again 3 hours for $450. I got at least one future gig from each of those gigs, so it was really worth it. Ended today playing a wedding ceremony with my SMVG, an hour for $250. So glad I get to rest until Wednesday, I have xmas music coming out of my ass. Wednesday and Thursday it's back to the airports to play holiday tunes for the passengers, last minute bookings for $500 each gig. I'd buy myself something nice, but I can't think of anything I need. Maybe just a holiday 8 ball, and head from a cute little 22 year old chick. Should make the holiday season a little brighter...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that elusive red.


Oh you're dabbing tonight


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> My grandson is a hemp wick snob.
> Wick only for bowels, bongs and joints.
> 
> I don't care I would use a magnifying glass if I needed to.
> View attachment 5044897


At least it wasn't in the butthole.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Doing what?


Depends on what's fappening each day.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> At least it wasn't in the butthole.


Shit I missed that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit I missed that.


That was you?


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

"Wick only for bowels "
I use TP.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Yuppers it is that time again


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's a creamer.


Ya nailed it ! Maybe it's flavored with two hazelnuts and topped off with a generous amount of whipped creamer and pubes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

So tonight I Dr Death my grow room after tomorrow clean up I will be growing again bug free this time thank you grrr little fing things


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> two hazelnuts


Nut juice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Ok that was not enough roach weed is on deck he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Come on somebody put some pretty Bud porn up


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Had a 3 hour xmas gig Thursday night for $450, then had an early morning xmas gig today for a new hospital, again 3 hours for $450. I got at least one future gig from each of those gigs, so it was really worth it. Ended today playing a wedding ceremony with my SMVG, an hour for $250. So glad I get to rest until Wednesday, I have xmas music coming out of my ass. Wednesday and Thursday it's back to the airports to play holiday tunes for the passengers, last minute bookings for $500 each gig. I'd buy myself something nice, but I can't think of anything I need. Maybe just a holiday 8 ball, and head from a cute little 22 year old chick. Should make the holiday season a little brighter...


Hookers and blow, a fine Xmas tradition


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Holly crap! The rain is crazy......waves of it. Steady.....hard....now just dripping a little.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Damn the wind is howling!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

The same......waves of it circling around the valley


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hookers and blow, a fine Xmas tradition


You sound like my family in Minnesota he said nervousnessly


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn the wind is howling!


We'll be dealing with that Monday, I'm hiding in the house.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hookers and blow, a fine Xmas tradition


all y’all it’s ewes and shine
dang fancified suburbans


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The same......waves of it circling around the valley


I got another hr before it hits, just looked. Fog right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The same......waves of it circling around the valley


Are you going to get some of that shit you like higher up and hopefully you have no damages


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to get some of that shit you like higher up and hopefully you have no damages


clenches meaty fist!
Fell lightning surrounds!
Suddenly loses focus.
Absently smells finger.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> clenches meaty fist!
> Fell lightning surrounds!
> Suddenly loses focus.
> Absently smells finger.


Yes are you trying to tell me something lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Here's a high question for you I'm watching a documentary and they just said we've never been able to recreate Damascus steel recipe do you know if this is true or not @DarkWeb


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes are you trying to tell me something lol


Depends. Finger.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Depends. Finger.


And I can read between the lines


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You sound like my family in Minnesota he said nervousnessly


I lived in MN for 4 yrs, son


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I lived in MN for 4 yrs, son


 does st-charles or Elba Whitewater State Park do any of these things sound familiar to you


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to get some of that shit you like higher up and hopefully you have no damages


Not tonight


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I lived in MN for 4 yrs, son


Ok the most important thing is do you like black powder for shooting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not tonight


And I'll have you know only for you would I give a sad face for the lack of white shit lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> does st-charles or Elba Whitewater State Park do any of these things sound familiar to you


St Charles does, but I was hammered


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Hammered for four years well if you're not DNA related you definitely fit right in


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok the most important thing is do you like black powder for shooting


I used to, but I sold my Kentucky rifle years ago


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I used to, but I sold my Kentucky rifle years ago


Oh don't worry about it next time you're up pick up another one out of the family Armory


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2021)

Ah hell...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh don't worry about it next time you're up pick up another one out of the family Armory


Oh yeah by the way don't tell them I sent you that might get you shot lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So tonight I Dr Death my grow room after tomorrow clean up I will be growing again bug free this time thank you grrr little fing things


Wait, what??

Bugs or powdery mildew?

What is Dr. Death?? Be careful! Toxic shit can linger.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

I did a little stint in trim jail tonight...A couple smaller GMO's, with some pretty fat smelly buds. 2 more to go, and I swapped out my lights to my double ended HPS. They are noticeably brighter and now that it's winter I welcome their heat!

Then it was an easy take out pizza for dinner.

Been using my wax straw with the torch a lot lately...I love it. It seems to make the wax last a lot longer than a dab rig. Cant get quite the killer hit, but a gram lasted twice as long...and it tastes great.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wait, what??
> 
> Bugs or powdery mildew?
> 
> What is Dr. Death?? Be careful! Toxic shit can linger.


I had to go nuclear on it lady that owned the house prior to us love birds and bird seed


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I had to go nuclear on it lady that owned the house prior to us love birds and bird seed


Oh now you're scaring me? I've been feeding birds lately...a lot!!

What, does the seed attract bugs? 

I actually went out today and cleaned below my feeders with bleach. They say feeders can be dangerous for birds because it's not natural for them to all congregate in one place to eat, and disease spreads fast....Just like with us!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh now you're scaring me? I've been feeding birds lately...a lot!!
> 
> What, does the seed attract bugs?
> 
> I actually went out today and cleaned below my feeders with bleach. They say feeders can be dangerous for birds because it's not natural for them to all congregate in one place to eat, and disease spreads fast....Just like with us!!


Old seed that gets in rugs and floor cracks can keep drawing in pests, and it can also sometimes get moldy in there and cause air quality issues too. Smart to be thorough if you have a pet bird inside, who may be causing a mess.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh now you're scaring me? I've been feeding birds lately...a lot!!
> 
> What, does the seed attract bugs?
> 
> I actually went out today and cleaned below my feeders with bleach. They say feeders can be dangerous for birds because it's not natural for them to all congregate in one place to eat, and disease spreads fast....Just like with us!!


Yeah I guess she fed the birds for years but for years she couldn't do it and she had somebody else do it which was that it was done on the quick and wasn't cleaned up afterwards a lot of seed got under the carpet and then considering she had birds inside so it was just a nightmare that we didn't know until I pulled the carpet up fun fun


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2021)

Awfully quiet in here this morning 

   

See if the smell of weed wakes your asses up.



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2021)

Got 1!
Morning Bob. Hit this.  

SH420


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)

morning morning morning


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Awfully quiet in here this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


East Coast represents!



Not my pic butt i'm already recharging the mini this morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Morning
Step 1...






40° and sunny......all the natural snow melted  

Happy Sunday


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 12, 2021)

Happy hangover Sunday!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2021)

@manfredo not doctor death Doktor DoomThere should be nothing left


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

What time is it? Ugh. Sunday right? Good morning beautiful. Supposed to get to 82 today. Perfect football weather 
Get your dabs on and 
GO BUCS


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2021)

They're talkin it supposed to be 70 degrees up here Wednesday


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Who’s dabbing?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s dabbing?


Is it Santa?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)

70 ,82 those are FANTASTIC numbers for mid December, enjoy the F out of it & don’t waste em


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it Santa?


Idk is it?
I bought catnip so far. And I’m dabbing so yeah, Santa is dabbing.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> GO BUCS


Yes only because the Pats aren't playing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Yes only because the Pats aren't playing.


lol did they win?


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2021)

Before dabs



After dabs


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk is it?
> I bought catnip so far. And I’m dabbing so yeah, Santa is dabbing.


I knew you were secretly Santa...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I knew you were secretly Santa...


Nope babe I’m not in it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

But I can pretend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Before dabs
> View attachment 5045149
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m more the 1070s Elvis type for halloween Christmas


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Santa Elvis


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> lol did they win?


Pats have their week off and the Bucs are on at 4:30 ish.
So.... Go Bucs


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Pats have their week off and the Bucs are on at 4:30 ish.
> So.... Go Bucs


Plenty of time to nap and make nachos


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

zzzzz


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Plenty of time to nap and make nachos


I'm not a fan of football but you had me at nachos


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not a fan of football but you had me at nachos


Ahhh, my kind of sports fan!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 12, 2021)

The 2 minimums to start the day


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The 2 minimums to start the day


I see no fried potatoes :[


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I see no fried potatoes :[


Wtf? Where's the weed? 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf? Where's the weed?
> 
> SH420


Inside the coffee, obviously. One could not come to wake and bake without being boke.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Inside the coffee, obviously. One could not come to wake and bake without being boke.


I hope so! A proper boking indeed! 

SH420


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope so! A proper boking indeed!
> 
> SH420


Medicated spoons, 250mg
Medical still better then most 502 out here in washington...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2021)

Whew, first dabs of the day completed. I was just smoking in the flower room. Like sitting in the sunshine for sure. My girls are looking great now...I had some lockout going on from too hot of soil, but added lime and they came back around, looking sweet now. But I see lots of work...lolipopping, making clones, 2 more girls to trim from the last batch, the next gen needs to be up potted..... 

I'm really excited to see my next gen of testers thriving too...Meltdowns, Chernobyl, Blueberry Hashplants, and a lone Lemon Skunk. Yummmmmm!! Cant wait to sample them all, about March with any luck!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew, first dabs of the day completed. I was just smoking in the flower room. Like sitting in the sunshine for sure. My girls are looking great now...I had some lockout going on from too hot of soil, but added lime and they came back around, looking sweet now. But I see lots of work...lolipopping, making clones, 2 more girls to trim from the last batch, the next gen needs to be up potted.....
> 
> I'm really excited to see my next gen of testers thriving too...Meltdowns, Chernobyl, Blueberry Hashplants, and a lone Lemon Skunk. Yummmmmm!! Cant wait to sample them all, about March with any luck!!


 have you tried this yet


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> have you tried this yetView attachment 5045244


I have, but now I use pool shock and Dip N Grow in an aero cloner...Works so awesome, thanks to @Aeroknow


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have, but now I use pool shock and Dip N Grow in an aero cloner...Works so awesome, thanks to @Aeroknow


I have still only done clonex and root cubes, or cup of water'n'wait. How fast is the aero cloner?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You could do an open pollination and have seeds for the rest of your life. That's what I'd do.


Maybe next time. The novelty of a seedless crop hasn’t worn off yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2021)

I was inspired by @manfredo’s meat


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was inspired by @manfredo’s meat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045255View attachment 5045254


Looks great


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

$9 a pound. Kilos are used to weigh other things...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> have you tried this yetView attachment 5045244


That stuff works great.. if you want a non growth hormone option this stuff is pretty much the same, just have to use very little of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was inspired by @manfredo’s meat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045255View attachment 5045254


Sous vide?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> $9 a pound. Kilos are used to weigh other things...


That's a great price


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was inspired by @manfredo’s meat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045255View attachment 5045254


Yum!! I was thinking of cutting off a roast today for dinner, but I am headed outdoors to play first...I even have my long undies on for the first time this season.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That's a great price


That's what I was thinking...That's a better cut than mine I believe and mine was the same price. So maybe we found something cheaper in Canada...Prime Beef!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I was thinking...That's a better cut than mine I believe and mine was the same price. So maybe we found something cheaper in Canada...Prime Beef!!


It's going for $16.99/lb here right now; bone in


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was inspired by @manfredo’s meat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045255View attachment 5045254


I got ribs and a pork butt goin sous vide style


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Sous vide?


That’s the only way I can properly cook a roast to temperature


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s the only way I can properly cook a roast to temperature


If you wanted to make a traditional roast, you could just buy a leave-in probe thermometer, and set it for a few degrees lower than you want the meat cooked.

When it hits that temp, the alarm goes off, letting you know to take the roast out of the oven.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's going for $16.99/lb here right now; bone in


Rib steaks are $14.00 an lb here. They usually do a sale on prime rib at the local store, they have Select grade though.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s the only way I can properly cook a roast to temperature


I put it on my BBQ. I sear the outside first on the lower grill and then put it up top to cook the rest of the way.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm really turning into a bird nerd. Out in the 40° shop building bird boxes for chickadees and woodpeckers and the little guys.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm really turning into a bird nerd. Out in the 40° shop building bird boxes for chickadees and woodpeckers and the little guys.View attachment 5045327


Featherbrain.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 12, 2021)

Been doing chores instead of smoking oil infused hash today, lol.
Tacos are gone, a beer and bowl follows. Maybe just a little hash n oil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice looking tacos ya got there....

Just got back from the store picked up a few things there. Then I went to the local meat market picked up some country style ribs and a couple of pork shoulder steaks.

Now I am gonna have a puff, and finish watching the Dallas game....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

Bubba Kush budder makes me happy


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Been doing chores instead of smoking oil infused hash today, lol.
> Tacos are gone, a beer and bowl follows. Maybe just a little hash n oil.
> 
> View attachment 5045325


The culinary skills and plating coming out of this kitchen are always a pleasure to see .


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> The culinary skills and plating coming out of this kitchen are always a pleasure to see .


Indeed. Now to convince him to omit the red and green Tex Mex perversions. heehee


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)

Idk, Love that red and green . I just severed the ginger, chorizo, salsa ,guacamole, fried eggs over potatoes, lol .

But I chicken shitted the potatoes & used store bought frozen fries .

edit: to my defense I always get up early & check this thread on Sunday to see who has the heart  so I’m faded


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Indeed. Now to convince him to omit the red and green Tex Mex perversions. heehee


Scrooge.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Scrooge.
> View attachment 5045363


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 12, 2021)

@420 GO BUCS


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Listen to Hey You - Pink Floyd by YousefHisham on #SoundCloud








Hey You - Pink Floyd


Listen to Hey You - Pink Floyd by YousefHisham #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Listen to Pink Floyd - Is There Anybody Out There (Wassim Younes Club Edit)FREE DOWNLOAD by Wassim Younes on #SoundCloud








Pink Floyd - Is There Anybody Out There (Wassim Younes Club Edit)FREE DOWNLOAD


Wassim Younes is an acclaimed electronic music producer with Middle Eastern roots based in Spain. In 2014 he began playing music in well known venues around the world. Performing at the Burning Man Pl




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

Ack, back to house hunting. Buh bye weekend 
But its eggnog time for now


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ack, back to house hunting. Buh bye weekend
> But its eggnog time for now


You'll find the right one. Might take some time.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ack, back to house hunting. Buh bye weekend
> But its eggnog time for now


I hear the best eggnogs come with the booze already mixed in


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I hear the best eggnogs come with the booze already mixed in


This one did...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You'll find the right one. Might take some time.


I am sure, I have plenty of time just haven't been getting enough rest. So all my pain is hiking up and up . I need a weekend, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am sure, I have plenty of time just haven't been getting enough rest. So all my pain is hiking up and up . I need a weekend, lol


You constantly on Zillow? LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You constantly on Zillow? LOL


Nooooooo....

A triple whammy of my realtors site, redfin AND zillow, baby. Got those automatic emails ;]


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nooooooo....
> 
> A triple whammy of my realtors site, redfin AND zillow, baby. Got those automatic emails ;]


I was always constantly looking till everything went crazy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The same......waves of it circling around the valley


You must live down the dirt road from me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All obligations fulfilled.
> 
> 
> Nice... I'm not gonna post my beach . It's got sand, water... and snow


Oh show off your fur-lined bikini. All of he fetching Canadiennes have one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh show off your fur-lined bikini.


Isn’t that redundant?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Isn’t that redundant?


I will not presume upon her grooming. I’m sure it is beyond ripped roach.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Good morning beautiful
61 and damp
Got my toque on


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

Morning


39° and no tourists because it's Monday! Wind is a bitch though so hopefully no lifts are on "wind delay" I'll at least get my pass. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

anyone who brings me a cup of coffee in bed can have all the weed they want...


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5045677


He barley misses the second hand every damn time!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5045677


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5045660
> 
> 39° and no tourists because it's Monday! Wind is a bitch though so hopefully no lifts are on "wind delay" I'll at least get my pass.
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday.



Metasynth said:


> If you wanted to make a traditional roast, you could just buy a leave-in probe thermometer, and set it for a few degrees lower than you want the meat cooked.
> 
> When it hits that temp, the alarm goes off, letting you know to take the roast out of the oven.
> 
> View attachment 5045308


I probably should get something like that. I have one that you stab in the meat but you can't leave it in the oven. I find I'll check and it's 130° then like minutes later it's 160° and the roast is ruined.

It turned out almost perfect medium rare. Little pink for me but everyone else loved it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks lovely. I’m a rare person myself.
Good morning sister.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 13, 2021)

I'd eat it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Looks lovely. I’m a rare person myself.
> Good morning sister.


Good morning, how was your weekend?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks delicious! I wound up making pasta instead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks delicious! I wound up making pasta instead.


What kind of pasta?

I ate so much last night, I'm still full lol.

Also made clones this weekend. I took two from each plant. Fingers crossed, I haven't had much luck with clones.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, how was your weekend?


I passed out one night. And I mean passed out. Not just a dab nap. I fed CC and was out for 2 hours. Thank you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I passed out one night. And I mean passed out. Not just a dab nap. I fed CC and was out for 2 hours. Thank you


Was that on the rosin? That stuff is fire!

My mom stayed the night so we were really well behaved last night. Had to wait until she fell asleep to sneak out and get high. Feels like being a teenager all over again.


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh show off your fur-lined bikini. All of he fetching Canadiennes have one.


Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that on the rosin? That stuff is fire!
> 
> My mom stayed the night so we were really well behaved last night. Had to wait until she fell asleep to sneak out and get high. Feels like being a teenager all over again.


Yeppie, all your fault 

lol did you have a good visit anyway? Your mom seems like a good sport. Do you think it would freak her out?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mornin.


Morning glory


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh show off your fur-lined bikini. All of he fetching Canadiennes have one.


Polar fleece.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeppie, all your fault
> 
> lol did you have a good visit anyway? Your mom seems like a good sport. Do you think it would freak her out?


It was really good, I miss seeing her regularly. And she went for seconds on something I cooked lol. I don't think that's ever happend before. She's never been cool with it and doesn't agree with legalization. Easier to not have that conversation with her.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2021)

I don't want to adult today. I just don't, but I will 

   

It's wet outside. It's been raining all night. I'm close to the Santa Cruz mountains and rain seems to stick in the area.

Have a good day all 

SH420


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't want to adult today. I just don't, but I will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m near Benecia/Martinez and same here, nice lazy rain making the hills POP! I been trying to talk my cat into trading roles this morning but she’s not into it. adulting dead ahead.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> I’m near Benecia/Martinez and same here, nice lazy rain making the hills POP! I been trying to talk my cat into trading roles this morning but she’s not into it. adulting dead ahead.


She’s working


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that on the rosin? That stuff is fire!
> 
> My mom stayed the night so we were really well behaved last night. Had to wait until she fell asleep to sneak out and get high. Feels like being a teenager all over again.


Do you really think she would care?
Edit to add: Oh, lame, saw your above response late. :[ I literally took someone in who was/is too scared to tell their mom about it, so fair enough.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone had a decent weekend....mine was well......ok...a lot to go through....

woke up this morning to a mild 45F, yes it's enough to make the ol nips hard........high today mid 60"s

just made a fresh pot....so if ya need a warm up...

now to hit these taco's get a cup of coffee in me


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't want to adult today. I just don't, but I will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, 48 degrees and had a wind gust of 25. .79 in of rain so far.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

I love mondays


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I love mondays


Happy Weekend!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you really think she would care?
> Edit to add: Oh, lame, saw your above response late. :[ I literally took someone in who was/is too scared to tell their mom about it, so fair enough.


lol for sure! I'm not really scared, she critical about enough things, I don't need to give her more ammo. My dad knew and helped build my room.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2021)

Went for a wine pairing/tasting with Christmas meal last night. The food was great and found a wonderful Chardonnay to bring home for the meal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5045726
> 
> Went for a wine pairing/tasting with Christmas meal last night. The food was great and found a wonderful Chardonnay to bring home for the meal.


That looks good! I'm ready to be hungry again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

awe man....and i have all her books too.....and seen the movies









Anne Rice, author of gothic novels, dead at 80


Anne Rice, the gothic novelist widely known for her bestselling novel “Interview with the Vampire,” died late Saturday at the age of 80.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks good! I'm ready to be hungry again.


Here's the Chard. I highly recommend


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> awe man....and i have all her books too.....and seen the movies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noooo


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of pasta?
> 
> I ate so much last night, I'm still full lol.
> 
> ...


Just rigatoni with meat sauce (Prego)...and a fresh loaf of Italian bread from the bakery.

Fingers crossed on your clones! They look nice and healthy!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the Chard. I highly recommend
> View attachment 5045749


Chardonnay is so sweet! I would have pegged you for a drier wine. What are your faves?


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the Chard. I highly recommend
> View attachment 5045749


Etude:
"A short musical composition, typically for one instrument, designed as an exercise to improve the technique or demonstrate the skill of the player."


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you really think she would care?
> Edit to add: Oh, lame, saw your above response late. :[ I literally took someone in who was/is too scared to tell their mom about it, so fair enough.


Last year, I think it was at my dads b-day, we were sitting outdoors, and they were both smoking ciggs...I whipped out my vaporizer and puffed with them. After, my dad said "was that marijuana?" he's 84...I said "yep, smells good huh?"...and he nodded in agreement, lol. 

Hopefully I am on a roll...just replaced the heater element in my electric clothes dryer. A super cheapo aftermarket part from Amazon...But it works. I hope it doesn't burn the place down! 

Next up, a nasty note to a Realtor and then bird boxes.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chardonnay is so sweet! I would have pegged you for a drier wine. What are your faves?


Not that Chard. I prefer dry, crisp sauv blancs but I'll drink a good anything. The Syrah, Petite Syrah and Merlot were amazing. I especially liked the Syrah from last night. It came from Paso Robles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the Chard. I highly recommend
> View attachment 5045749


They don't carry that at the LCBO. Always interested in brands that I can buy to impress. Personally I'm more into white mixed with ginger ale or baby duck.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5045679


Quite the handsome dude and ladies man. I met him in Mexico City at a street side taco stand sucking on a Dos Equis.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't carry that at the LCBO. Always interested in brands that I can buy to impress. Personally I'm more into white mixed with ginger ale or baby duck.


Is the only place you can buy liquor at the LCBO? I googled baby duck! Turns out it's a lower alcohol version of Cold Duck (the first wine I remember having)!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is the only place you can buy liquor at the LCBO? I googled *baby duck*! Turns out it's a lower alcohol version of Cold Duck (the first wine I remember having)!


Lol.
I was waiting until I was caught up to google that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is the only place you can buy liquor at the LCBO? I googled baby duck! Turns out it's a lower alcohol version of Cold Duck (the first wine I remember having)!





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> I was waiting until I was caught up to google that.



In Ontario all liquor is from the LCBO and beer is at the Beer Store. You can buy wine direct from local wineries. 

I'm a cheap date. $13 for 1.5 liters of Baby Duck.









Baby Duck | LCBO


Launched in the 1970s, Baby Duck once dominated Ontario's burgeoning wine market. It still holds its own, with forward sweet fruit and lively bubbles. Enjoy aromas and flavours of candied strawberries and red fruit preserve. Serve well-chilled with Asian cuisine, jerk chicken or smoky barbecue.




www.lcbo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In Ontario all liquor is from the LCBO and beer is at the Beer Store. You can buy wine direct from local wineries.
> 
> I'm a cheap date. $13 for 1.5 liters of Baby Duck.
> 
> ...


Wow, you'd like CA. We even have good wine and alcohol at Disneyland.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, you'd like CA. We even have good wine and alcohol at Disneyland.


I would. I'm not a big fan of the monopoly the provincial government has on weed and alcohol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is the only place you can buy liquor at the LCBO? I googled baby duck! Turns out it's a lower alcohol version of Cold Duck (the first wine I remember having)!


That’s what I remember my bum grandpa drinking. So same for me too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not that Chard. I prefer dry, crisp sauv blancs but I'll drink a good anything. The Syrah, Petite Syrah and Merlot were amazing. I especially liked the Syrah from last night. It came from Paso Robles.
> View attachment 5045764


Thats about 13 mi from me


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In Ontario all liquor is from the LCBO and beer is at the Beer Store. You can buy wine direct from local wineries.
> 
> I'm a cheap date. $13 for 1.5 liters of Baby Duck.
> 
> ...


Thats how Minnesota was 40 yrs ago, dunno if it's changed. A big shock coming from Calif where you can buy alcohol in the grocery store


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Wine is special to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In Ontario all liquor is from the LCBO and beer is at the Beer Store. You can buy wine direct from local wineries.
> 
> I'm a cheap date. $13 for 1.5 liters of Baby Duck.
> 
> ...


I'm not buying it cheap date ha ha ha


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats how Minnesota was 40 yrs ago, dunno if it's changed. A big shock coming from Calif where you can buy alcohol in the grocery store


I buy everclear at Publix as a matter of fact.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I buy everclear at Publix as a matter of fact.


yeah, can get 150 proof everclear at the grocery store here


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I buy everclear at Publix as a matter of fact.


Do you mix it with Grape Kool-Aide?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats how Minnesota was 40 yrs ago, dunno if it's changed. A big shock coming from Calif where you can buy alcohol in the grocery store


I always forget, they started allowing the sale of beer and Ontario wine at the grocery stores here. No liquor or foreign wines tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not buying it cheap date ha ha ha


Cheap drunk then lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cheap drunk then lol.


I'd buy that for a dollar lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you mix it with Grape Kool-Aide?


That’s for the shrooms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

My mom left to drive home then came back with lunch for me. 

Eat it all, you two eat like birds she says.... that's enough food for two easily.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s for the shrooms.


you mix shrooms with everclear and grape koolaid?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you mix shrooms with everclear and grape koolaid?


Don’t you?! Come over tonight and we’ll mix up a batch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t you?! Come over tonight and we’ll mix up a batch.


you can't even buy everclear here.


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2021)

What could go wrong? lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can't even buy everclear here.


Y it’s natural?


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, can get 150 proof everclear at the grocery store here


I can get 190 on base, they don't have to go by California rules.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> What could go wrong? lol.


Hush


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Y it’s natural?


Nanny state



raratt said:


> What could go wrong? lol.


It's been a while but I'd shroom out with @Paul Drake


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Y it’s natural?


You can buy weed but not a drink? No shit?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been a while but I'd shroom out with @Paul Drake


Girl talk about giggling


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom left to drive home then came back with lunch for me.
> 
> Eat it all, you two eat like birds she says...*. that's enough food for two easily*.
> 
> View attachment 5045812


No, it's not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You can buy weed but not a drink? No shit?


Our edibles are capped at 10mg per serving.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Girl talk about giggling


Our faces would hurt!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our faces would hurt!


I can’t stop sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, it's not


I’m full, want the rest


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom left to drive home then came back with lunch for me.
> 
> Eat it all, you two eat like birds she says.... that's enough food for two easily.
> 
> View attachment 5045812


\
and u just made me hungry, darnit


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t stop sometimes


Do you do shrooms very often? It's been years for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> \
> and u just made me hungry, darnit


Payback for your morning taco talk.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you do shrooms very often? It's been years for me.


Been way too long. We always picked our own moo


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m full, want the rest
> 
> View attachment 5045816


yeah I could use a priming snack


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

I can’t believe I lost my fuckn dab straw! Dear God where did it go?

#GO BUCS


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah I could use a priming snack


There's like more than a pound of rice and potatoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t believe I lost my fuckn dab straw! Dear God where did it go?
> 
> #GO BUCS


Break out the pride dab rig.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Payback for your morning taco talk.


and i must say, they were good tacos


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's like more than a pound of rice and potatoes.


Carbs turn to nothing in a half hour after ingestion


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Carbs turn to nothing in a half hour after ingestion




I'm not carb adverse, there's no room at the inn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No liquor or foreign wines tho.


no liquor and foreign wines where your at......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no liquor and foreign wines where your at......


Just in the grocery store.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just in the grocery store.


ah ok, we can buy beer and wine at the Grocery store as well. As far as liquor, liquor store i can usually get anything i want from them, expecially helps if you know the owner.....

now here is a freaky thing about texas, we have what we call dry counties, there are no alchol allowed in these counties, and if you drive through one and get caught with they will tell you to pour it out, gotta love a good bootlegger though, done that a couple of times..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5045828


how's the snow?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Found it! In the bed. Must’ve been cc. Damn Tortishell.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, what a fine fucking mess this is…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok, we can buy beer and wine at the Grocery store as well. As far as liquor, liquor store i can usually get anything i want from them, expecially helps if you know the owner.....
> 
> now here is a freaky thing about texas, we have what we call dry counties, there are no alchol allowed in these counties, and if you drive through one and get caught with they will tell you to pour it out, gotta love a good bootlegger though, done that a couple of times..


Lame I always assumed it just meant you couldn't buy it there. 

When they legalized weed here, municipalities had the choice of opting out. That only meant you couldn't open a store in that city but you can still possess and consume there. It's kinda funny. Vaughn, Richmond Hill and Markham all opted out. They border Toronto on the north side of Steeles Avenue. All along Steeles there's dispensaries on the Toronto side that sell to the cities that opted out. Just dumb.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats how Minnesota was 40 yrs ago, dunno if it's changed. A big shock coming from Calif where you can buy alcohol in the grocery store


i lived in Mn. 15 years ago, you could only buy one case of beer at a time, but you could make as many trips as you wanted to...just had to stand in line for each one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5045828


I wanted to give that an angry face reaction because well snow!

But you look like you're having fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lame I always assumed it just meant you couldn't buy it there.
> 
> When they legalized weed here, municipalities had the choice of opting out. That only meant you couldn't open a store in that city but you can still possess and consume there. It's kinda funny. Vaughn, Richmond Hill and Markham all opted out. They border Toronto on the north side of Steeles Avenue. All along Steeles there's dispensaries on the Toronto side that sell to the cities that opted out. Just dumb.


in a dry county you can't

Texas. Of Texas' 254 counties, *5 are completely dry*, 196 are partially dry, and 55 are entirely wet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you mix it with Grape Kool-Aide?


when i did drink, i mixed it with ruby red squirt...never been a wait on it kind of guy, if i want to be drunk, i want to be drunk now...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

Part of being an adult means you can eat cookies for breakfast.



-Metasynth, 2021


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> I got ribs and a pork butt goin sous vide style


Pork butt is gonna be this week….ribs gone!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

Who is this person whom I do not trust at all? Where did you come from, new person. What’s your story?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t you?! Come over tonight and we’ll mix up a batch.


I'd drink that!!

Back when I lived in Fl we had to buy liquor at the state run place...ACBC or something...I remember going there for 190 proof white grain alcohol to make jungle juice. It said on the bottle, "may cause blindness or death". I thought I died!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

I dont think I could keep up with any of the people who drink on here.

After 3/4 of a beer, I just start feeling like shit, I think I’m allergic to alcohol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I do t think I could keep up with any of the people who drink on here.
> 
> After 3/4 of a beer, I just start feeling like shit, I think I’m allergic to alcohol.


what about liquor?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what about liquor?


I tolerate it a little better if I drink VERRY slowly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I tolerate it a little better if I drink VERRY slowly.


gotcha, with some it' better to drink it slowly


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

i know with shine, you better drink it slowly, very slowly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

My mom convinced my dog that he's allowed on the coffee table now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i know with shine, you better drink it slowly, very slowly


Shoot it, be a man!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shoot it, be a man!


no no no......ill advised....

speaking of have you heard of Myriad View Artisan Distillery Strait Shine or Newfoundland Screech??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no no no......ill advised....
> 
> speaking of have you heard of Myriad View Artisan Distillery Strait Shine or Newfoundland Screech??


lol Newfie screech... yes I'm very familiar with that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Newfie screech... yes I'm very familiar with that.


how is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how is it?


What I imagine rubbing alcohol tastes like.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom convinced my dog that he's allowed on the coffee table now.
> 
> View attachment 5045875


A "soft" coffee table?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom convinced my dog that he's allowed on the coffee table now.
> 
> View attachment 5045875


The table would collapse if my "BABY" did that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2021)

@Metasynth Just outta curiosity, your avi - it's cool in an artifact kinda way. What is it? (Please don't say justa rock)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A "soft" coffee table?


A softie table.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The table would collapse if my "BABY" did that.


Your dogs poops probably weigh as much as my dog.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A softie table.


Have never seen a softie coffee table


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have never seen a softie coffee table


It's pretty awesome, like a giant 3.5x3.5 footstool and the front half folds in and leaves wood surface if you want.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What I imagine rubbing alcohol tastes like.


eeewwwww


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eeewwwww


I feel that way about most alcohol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel that way about most alcohol.


i have few i don't like either, tequila being one


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

Okay, I have decided that buying houses is hard because I want them all. 

I refuse to click back a page to see if anyone insulted my precious whiskey. Tequila is good Bud, cmon....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, I have decided that buying houses is hard because I want them all.
> 
> I refuse to click back a page to see if anyone insulted my precious whiskey. Tequila is good Bud, cmon....


it is, don't get me wrong, i just had some weird experiences with it, some good, some bad, and some "holy shit, how'd i do that" kinda stuff

i like a good burbon also


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have few i don't like either, tequila being one


coffee tequila too?



Rsawr said:


> Okay, I have decided that buying houses is hard because I want them all.
> 
> I refuse to click back a page to see if anyone insulted my precious whiskey. Tequila is good Bud, cmon....


Whisky shots always give me a hangover. 

lol you're going to have to make a decision at some point.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> coffee tequila too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


decision? if there is one to be made...i'll take burbon for the win, Makers Mark is good, and also i like Jamesone for and Irish Wiskey


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I dont think I could keep up with any of the people who drink on here.
> 
> After 3/4 of a beer, I just start feeling like shit, I think I’m allergic to alcohol.


Me too. I use to drink, but now I get killer hangovers. I probably have about 5 drinks a year now, and usually like frozen daquiris or margaritas, sweet and cold.


BudmanTX said:


> i know with shine, you better drink it slowly, very slowly


Always wanted to try some shine though...I'd probably need a Kool aid chaser!


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Who is this person whom I do not trust at all? Where did you come from, new person. What’s your story?


Me? Am I the untrusted FNG?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> coffee tequila too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We gotta sip bourbon with budman sometime. We'll learn ya!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too. I use to drink, but now I get killer hangovers. I probably have about 5 drinks a year now, and usually like frozen daquiris or margaritas, sweet and cold.
> 
> Always wanted to try some shine though...I'd probably need a Kool aid chaser!


shine huh.....cool.....let me know....you don't seem like a white lightning kinda person....maybe some ol smokey stuff they mix fruits in they'res

here




__





Moonshine







olesmoky.com





the shop i go to has these there


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

why do i smell a trigger?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We gotta sip bourbon with budman sometime. We'll learn ya!


Shots are more my speed.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shots are more my speed.


... Shots are for college kids. No thanks. lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> ... Shots are for college kids. No thanks. lol


I don't particularly like hard alcohol. I'm more on @manfredo's speed with daiquiris, margaritas and mojitos

I'll drink hard alcohol with one purpose.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Metasynth Just outta curiosity, your avi - it's cool in an artifact kinda way. What is it? (Please don't say justa rock)


It’s a picture of an interesting “420” painted on a beach rock at lovers point in Monterey.

The girl I was with when I took it, ended up cheating on me, and I found out on my birthday whilst having dinner with her…lol

But I thought it was cool, so it’s been my avi this whole time. Never changed it.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> shine huh.....cool.....let me know....you don't seem like a white lightning kinda person....maybe some ol smokey stuff they mix fruits in they'res
> 
> here
> 
> ...


More curiosity than anything...I use to like watching the Moonshiners shows. I really never could do shots of anything!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a picture of an interesting “420” painted on a beach rock at lovers point in Monterey.
> 
> The girl I was with when I took it, ended up cheating on me, and I found out on my birthday whilst having dinner with her…lol
> 
> But I thought it was cool, so it’s been my avi this whole time. Never changed it.


I like it. 

Fuck her


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> More curiosity than anything...I use to like watching the Moonshiners shows. I really never could do shots of anything!


yeah i used to watch those shows too, bootlegging at it's best


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> More curiosity than anything...I use to like watching the Moonshiners shows._* I really never could do shots of anything!*_


Head back, eyes closed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

Today was awesome! 43° and sunny, almost too warm.....I definitely was sweating at the base area. Windy as fuck on one side of the mountain.....the other side was decent for what's there right now. Meet up with a couple friends for the last few runs. Couple gin and tonics and my legs don't feel a thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Head back, eyes closed.
> 
> View attachment 5045933


and then when you have to many....


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Head back, eyes closed.
> 
> View attachment 5045933


Wala, it re-appears. I'm a lightweight drinker!


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't particularly like hard alcohol. I'm more on @manfredo's speed with daiquiris, margaritas and mojitos
> 
> I'll drink hard alcohol with one purpose.


No reason to waste time.

When I get started I want doubles in a rocks glass to chase the shots.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wala, it re-appears. I'm a lightweight drinker!
> 
> View attachment 5045938


That's one of the reasons I always have a toothbrush and toothpaste. Turn the water on full blast and nobody will hear you... come out ready for more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> No reason to waste time.
> 
> When I get started I want doubles in a rocks glass to chase the shots.
> View attachment 5045941


You would be easy to buy gifts for.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's one of the reasons I always have a toothbrush and toothpaste. Turn the water on full blast and nobody will hear you... come out ready for more.


You sneaky bastard!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a picture of an interesting “420” painted on a beach rock at lovers point in Monterey.
> 
> The girl I was with when I took it, ended up cheating on me, and I found out on my birthday whilst having dinner with her…lol
> 
> But I thought it was cool, so it’s been my avi this whole time. Never changed it.


I like the story, though the back story is somewhat of a bummer.
At least you found out before exchanging jewelry - unlike my first.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like the story, though the back story is somewhat of a bummer.
> At least you found out before exchanging jewelry - unlike my first.


She was bummed out when I broke it off, then like a week later she asked me to come over, said she bought a brand new bong for me.

So I showed up, smoked a bowl out of the bong, stood up, and walked out with it…lol.

Still have that bong somewhere


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

Also, that girl grew up in Truckee. We actually vibed really well together, too bad…she had some amazing tits.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, that girl grew up in Truckee. We actually vibed really well together, too bad…she had some amazing tits.


Pix?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pix?


believe me, if I could find those pics, I wouldn’t hesitate to post them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i used to watch those shows too, bootlegging at it's best


https://suckerpunchpictures.com/popcorn-sutton-the-last-dam-run-of-likker/

this was the last real moonshiner...there are no more, just pale imitations...he lived about ten miles from me and i bought it from him several times, he used to set up at the flea market, he had a wooden box he'd sit on that was full of pint and quart jars, he'd sell crap off the table for ten and twenty dollars more than it said, and you got a jar of shine with it...was as good as anything i've drunk out of a bonded bottle


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://suckerpunchpictures.com/popcorn-sutton-the-last-dam-run-of-likker/
> 
> this was the last real moonshiner...there are no more, just pale imitations...he lived about ten miles from me and i bought it from him several times, he used to set up at the flea market, he had a wooden box he'd sit on that was full of pint and quart jars, he sell crap off the table for ten and twenty dollars more than it said, and you got a jar of shine with it...was as good as anything i've drunk out of a bonded bottle


think he was in the moonshine show as well, for a couple of episodes if i remember right

would have loved to try some of his stuff, for science


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think he was in the moonshine show as well, for a couple of episodes if i remember right
> 
> would have loved to try some of his stuff, for science


Oh yeah, he was the man!! Would have been really cool to meet him!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeah, he was the man!! Would have been really cool to meet him!


i won't pretend i "knew" him, but i spoke to him several times, we had common acquaintances...he was an irascible old coot, a lot of native intelligence without a lot of formal education, always knew what was going on in the whole county


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 13, 2021)

Good night tribe


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Is it Friday yet?

I hung my 4 bird nesting boxes out today, and almost instantly I had a pair of Chickadees and a woodpecker checking out the one i hung on a telephone pole. So that gave me hope they might actually use them. All scrap wood and a fun little project.

And I got my electric clothes dryer working again. The heat went out, but I put a new heating element in it this morning, and back in business! 

Now for a late dinner and some dabs.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> I hung my 4 bird nesting boxes out today, and almost instantly I had a pair of Chickadees and a woodpecker checking out the one i hung on a telephone pole. So that gave me hope they might actually use them. All scrap wood and a fun little project.
> 
> ...


Friday is bad, we prefer the front half of the week here, 'fredo. :]
Electric dryer? How does that work? I always have had gas venting ones  They cheaper?


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is the only place you can buy liquor at the LCBO? I googled baby duck! Turns out it's a lower alcohol version of Cold Duck (the first wine I remember having)!


COLD DUCK ! WOW, haven't heard that mentioned in decades.........it really took off in mid 70's , very popular.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Friday is bad, we prefer the front half of the week here, 'fredo. :]
> Electric dryer? How does that work? I always have had gas venting ones  They cheaper?


I'm out in the country where there is only propane gas, so for me electric is cheaper. To be honest I'm not sure what is the most economical any more...besides a clothes line! A dryer is a nice luxury though.

The electric heater element is like the inside of a toaster...Not very high tech at all. Bordering on dangerous probably!! But alas, it works again.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning all, I keep smokin this purple stuff and falling asleep at 630pm.
Can't type either, I just look at the screen, say "Duh, ha hah ha" after reading the posts, but can't seem to put a comprehensible sentence together.
Geminid meteor showers this morning, saw 6 in just a few minutes, check it out.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Beans, bacon and eggs, with a side burrito for lunch, gotta go to work. 
I have to go back to a clinic to do some work, last time it was filled with miserable kids and adults coming in with noravirus and covid.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)

That hot sauce ^^^ is fantastic on homemade rendered and seared up carnitas.

Mini corn shell, meat ,lil chopped green onion & that hot sauce , it’s all ya need . If your feeling froggy, paper thin sliced radish ,”I guaranteeeeeee” !!

GODDAMN it’s gonna be a great taco Tuesday ,4:58am and all ready fired up !!!






morning morning morning


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

Finally got some snow overnight


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning






Looks like it's going to be a nice day. 39° and sunny.

Happy taco Tuesday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning 
CC just got stuck behind the washing machine! I think she’s drunk.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> CC just got stuck behind the washing machine! I think she’s drunk.
> View attachment 5046388


Maybe a fun looking lint ball rolled back there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Maybe a fun looking lint ball rolled back there.


She fell from the top down to the floor. Her name is really cannabis cat, so who knows. Crazy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

One of my girlfriends came by to hang out last night. She's really impulsive like a 15 year old stuck in a 30 year old body, but. a hell of a lot of fun to spend time with. She has this crazy plan to get dressed up this weekend and go crash the christmas parties at the hotels. My first though is she's out of her mind. But after giving it some thought it kinda sounds like fun. What's the worst that could happen.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of my girlfriends came by to hang out last night. She's really impulsive like a 15 year old stuck in a 30 year old body, but. a hell of a lot of fun to spend time with. She has this crazy plan to get dressed up this weekend and go crash the christmas parties at the hotels. My first though is she's out of her mind. But after giving it some thought it kinda sounds like fun. What's the worst that could happen.


Covid? Arrested? On camera being embarassing?


Go for it! Wear flats...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of my girlfriends came by to hang out last night. She's really impulsive like a 15 year old stuck in a 30 year old body, but. a hell of a lot of fun to spend time with. She has this crazy plan to get dressed up this weekend and go crash the christmas parties at the hotels. My first though is she's out of her mind. But after giving it some thought it kinda sounds like fun. What's the worst that could happen.


I like her already. I'm in. I'll play the foil, ie the mother looking for her 'challenged children' while snarfling apps.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I like her already. I'm in. I'll play the foil, ie the mother looking for her 'challenged children' while snarfling apps.


Please film this... LG and C2Gs hotel crashers!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Please film this... LG and C2Gs hotel crashers!


“North Americans Out Of Control”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Covid? Arrested? On camera being embarassing?
> 
> 
> Go for it! Wear flats...


Covid is a risk yea, I'm fully vaccinated. So many photos and videos of me doing embarrassing stuff lol.

I can't see cops actually showing up for that. 

Why flats?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I like her already. I'm in. I'll play the foil, ie the mother looking for her 'challenged children' while snarfling apps.


She's a redhead, it's all falling into place.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2021)

I crashed a Christmas party at someones house on Sunday. They had a live band, and the gate to the backyard was wide open.

Had me some Hot apple cider with the tiniest dash of rum in it, and partied for like 5 hours. Good times.


Edit: Ended up talking to the lead singer of the band for a while, and by association, I think everyone else thought i was cool and belonged. Niiiiice.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Covid is a risk yea, I'm fully vaccinated. So many photos and videos of me doing embarrassing stuff lol.
> 
> I can't see cops actually showing up for that.
> 
> Why flats?


Figure it's faster to flee from trouble! Heels could lead to getting caught snarfing a stolen sammy AND twisted ankle...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning all....how's everyone doing.....

woke up this morning to a soupy foggy morning and 64F, looks like we are getting warmer, they're say low 80 before the weekend, then a rainy crappy weekend......

just made a fresh pot, warm up on the ready....

now to attack the bean and cheese, add a little red sauce....and boom......i'm gonna feel that later......


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

I am drawing pictures  
Wheeeee!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am drawing pictures
> Wheeeee!


I’m just over here drawing a blank…


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

i can't draw....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i can't draw....
> View attachment 5046445


Neither can I. Hope my secret santa doesn't mind a children's style stick figure card....


----------



## manfredo (Dec 14, 2021)

Damn, I am thinking I should probably do Christmas cards today, if I am going too!

we are seriously trying, again, to get out of our real estate deal. I've never seen anything like it in 30 years. The first sale Realtor thinks she is a master manipulator, but she doesn't know I am the master!!!!  Although she is learning!! I have had to school her twice already, and she still thinks she can play games with me. At this point I am so pissed off I'll do anything possible to get out of the deal. OR at a minimum, drag it onto next year...which would be better for me anyways, from a an income tax point. A January move will suck, but I can pay people, to lift!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Neither can I. Hope my secret santa doesn't mind a children's style stick figure card....


your secret santa prolly wouldn't mind at all

speaking of, i'm finishing my secret santa today and kicking it out, someone gonna get some auto parts with a kick.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I crashed a Christmas party at someones house on Sunday. They had a live band, and the gate to the backyard was wide open.
> 
> Had me some Hot apple cider with the tiniest dash of rum in it, and partied for like 5 hours. Good times.
> 
> ...


The parties she's talking about are large gatherings for the banks and financial institutions. There's a couple hundred people so it shouldn't be difficult to blend in. 



Rsawr said:


> Figure it's faster to flee from trouble! Heels could lead to getting caught snarfing a stolen sammy AND twisted ankle...


lol could you see us running away. If we get busted, hang our head in shame and go to the next party.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol could you see us running away. If we get busted, hang our head in shame and go to the next party.


"Aww shoot mister security guard" *kicks rock* " We were just trying to have a little fun! Won't you let us go?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> "Aww shoot mister security guard" *kicks rock* " We were just trying to have a little fun! Won't you let us go?"


. I had to google it. Trespass is a civil infraction, as long as don't force your way in and leave when asked no crime has been committed.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> . I had to google it. Trespass is a civil infraction, as long as don't force your way in and leave when asked no crime has been committed.


YouTube channel. I’m telling ya, you’d be famous, but more importantly…wealthy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

I think I’m going to see my niece this weekend at dad’s house for Christmas.

I don’t think I’ve seen my niece for two years!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> YouTube channel. I’m telling ya, you’d be famous, but more importantly…wealthy.


I don't know if I'd want to be Johnny Knoxville famous


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470785910480547851








Toronto Tim Hortons employee caught on camera using fingers to ice cinnamon buns


Today in "ewwwww," we have some covertly-captured video footage of a person using their bare hands to put icing on cinnamon buns behind t...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5046492
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470785910480547851
> 
> ...


I mean... I have iced a cupcake or five that way when high....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5046492
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470785910480547851
> 
> ...


I’m not surprised I think that’s what happens at every restaurant.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know if I'd want to be Johnny Knoxville famous


I’ll take his money tho


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll take his money tho


You and me both sister!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I mean... I have iced a cupcake or five that way when high....





Paul Drake said:


> I’ll take his money tho


I'm okay with my fingers... someone else who probably didn't wash their hands after using the washroom? Not so much.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm okay with my fingers... someone else who probably didn't wash their hands after using the washroom? Not so much.


Now you make me have to dab lol


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

Ok Ya'll ..Got some Yahoo from my indoor guy That is GOOD SHIT..If ya'll aint tried it. get it Not stoned like that in a Long time Just smoke 1


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2021)

Da fuk is this? ^^^^^


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

what tha shit???


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)

It doesn’t read smart enough to be “the ghost “ but that “ghost” is a trickster and has many voices in the head .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2021)

Lol.
I just got a like for a 12 y/o post.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> I just got a like for a 12 y/o post.


So can we trade likes in for fabulous gifts and prizes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Da fuk is this? ^^^^^


that xyz guy or whatever his name was burned out all his old handles?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> It doesn’t read smart enough to be “the ghost “ but that “ghost” is a trickster and has many voices in the head .


Definitely not the ghost with that babble


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that xyz guy or whatever his name was burned out all his old handles?


He’s made like 15 since too lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> He’s made like 15 since too lol


i've seen a few interesting names pop up in the new area


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Definitely not the ghost with that babble


I will definitely follow your leadership when it comes to the writings and context of the “ghost “  .

Never got caught up in the “where’s/finding” Waldo crazy but finding the ghost in the threads of riu is pretty entertaining, truth be told .


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've seen a few interesting names pop up in the new area





SpaceGrease said:


> I will definitely follow your leadership when it comes to the writings and context of the “ghost “  .
> 
> Never got caught up in the “where’s/finding” Waldo crazy but finding the ghost in the threads of riu is pretty entertaining, truth be told .



I seem to be pretty good at finding/bringing out them ghosts


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)

Lol,Ain’t no shit about that !!! Keep up the great work .


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I seem to be pretty good at finding/bringing out them ghosts


ck out the lastest member....


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

Fuck Ya'll I Just suck on this ... Here Tab Beniot Blues


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)

Hahaha and there ya go ,it starts . Idk why this fucker cracks me up but he does

edit : proper pronoun “THEY” I’m assuming .


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

No To OLd for That Ya'll got some RUDE people on her ...SORRY


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

IM Smoking Yahoo and Yoda best indoor here in the South


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> Fuck Ya'll I Just suck on this ... Here Tab Beniot Blues


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2021)

as just as i thought......the good ol "bye" button....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> I just got a like for a 12 y/o post.


I wonder if that ever happens to @Singlemalt 

No idea why I just thought that


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

NO Still here But thanks for my proving my Point


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just over here drawing a blank…


Mind dives directly into the gutter and comes up with shooting blanks  

Back to short rib mise en place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if that ever happens to @Singlemalt
> 
> No idea why I just thought that


No, I've only been here 8 yrs; for bourbon that would suffice


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> Fuck Ya'll I Just suck on this ... Here Tab Beniot Blues


Tab Benoit eats possum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, I've only been here 8 yrs; for bourbon that would suffice


Newb!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> NO Still here But thanks for my proving my Point


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Are we making new friends today?


outside Dixie said:


> NO Still here But thanks for my proving my Point


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

Sorry Ya'll There is nice folks here too...Im just a Hillbilly from Bama.. Doing this outdoors Since 76


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just over here drawing a blank…


Does it look like … ?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No, I've only been here 8 yrs; for bourbon that would suffice


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5046570
> View attachment 5046567


I forgot about that one, it was actually quite good


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I forgot about that one, it was actually quite good


Oh yes! Especially for the price. Their 10 year blend was a buck more and a goodness level less.


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

They also got Yoda Pineapple Juicy Fruit


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes! Especially for the price. Their 10 year blend was a buck more and a goodness level less.


That was sadly true, on a larger scale with the Glenlivet 18


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 14, 2021)

Safety meeting time


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Safety meeting time


Ok I'll be extra safe


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was sadly true, on a larger scale with the Glenlivet 18


The 15 is hard to beat. Paulie goes for a do on Friday. I imagine BevMo is on the list.

Tehachapi Walmart had USDA prime rib roast at $11. I picked one up; that’ll be Saturday. Hard to tell through the blister pack but the marbling looks good. I’ll update on roasting day. Am contemplating the full do with asparagus and Hollandaise. Between the Instant Pot and the stick blender, Hollandaise is fall-off-the-barstool easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Safety meeting time


Isn’t that the newest oxymoron!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t that the newest oxymoron!


You've never heard of a "safety meeting"?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Tehachapi Walmart had USDA prime rib roast at $11. I picked one up; that’ll be Saturday. Hard to tell through the blister pack but the marbling looks good. I’ll update on roasting day. Am contemplating the full do with asparagus and Hollandaise. Between the Instant Pot and the stick blender, Hollandaise is fall-off-the-barstool easy.


I just found rib roast going on sale for $5.99 next week, I think I want a 4 rib chunk. Don't care what grade at that price, I'm already drooling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

__





Safety Meeting - Ganjapreneur.com


Helping Ganjapreneurs Grow




www.ganjapreneur.com





Never heard of that either


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

@DarkWeb, Shaw's is going to have rib roasts up for sale next week. They just let the employees know today. Check your local ad.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way different context than the ones I'm used to, which usually included telling you take your foot off the laser's pedal when you put the handpiece down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Way different context than the ones I'm used to, which usually included telling you take your foot off the laser's pedal when you put the handpiece down.


So you coming or not?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So you coming or not?


In a minute (my forever answer). Someone has to drink the left over Pinot Noir. What recipe only uses 3/4 of a bottle, for god's sake! I can't let it go to waste.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In a minute (my forever answer). Someone has to drink the left over Pinot Noir. What recipe only uses 3/4 of a bottle, for god's sake! I can't let it go to waste.


Who really needs a wine glass?
























It comes in one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who really needs a wine glass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Way different context than the ones I'm used to, which usually included telling you take your foot off the laser's pedal when you put the handpiece down.


I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5046605


I asked my wife if she wanted that..........I didn't get them lol


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


Those guys are at the meeting? Pass 
They always laser the snacks...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I asked my wife if she wanted that..........I didn't get them lol


don't ask and make her admit her shame. Just buy it along with a comfy housecoat and slippers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


Love that move. 

Still confused


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5046611


Your Bigfoot trap is finished! What are you baiting it with?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Your Bigfoot trap is finished! What are you baiting it with?


Veggies, turned out to be more of a home for gofers.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Veggies, turned out to be more of a home for gofers.


Like lawn mowers+roto tillers on 4 legs, Bigfoot would be less trouble.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5046605


Nice! If you can’t put the glass back in


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! If you can’t put the glass back in


The design can be improved. If the stem came up into the cup a bit it would hold some back instead of flowing back to the bottle. Looks good and works better


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The design can be improved. If the stem came up into the cup a bit it would hold some back instead of flowing back to the bottle. Looks good and works better


Oh-!
I thought it was closed at the bottom and you never had to do the hard graft of reaching for the bottle. Some assumptions are like Frisbees; they go a ways before they fall flat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh-!
> I thought it was closed at the bottom and you never had to do the hard graft of reaching for the bottle. Some assumptions are like Frisbees; they go a ways before they fall flat.


I guess it is closed at the bottom. I like my idea better.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

It's fucking snowing! @DarkWeb come get your weather, it's drunk, again


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


Bingo!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Early Christmas present from west coast family, 3.6 lbs of salmon, plus breakfast and bling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Trip to the liquor store, beer store and fish tacos on the way home

3 hours


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trip to the liquor store, beer store and fish tacos on the way home
> 
> 3 hours


That’s an Eastern thing I don’t miss. In Pennsy you had to go to three places, and the state-run alcohol dispensaries often had stupid hours.

Here in west Blank Map, you can find all three under one roof 24/7 or just about (at some markup from going to specialists) and the tacos are bangin.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trip to the liquor store, beer store and fish tacos on the way home
> 
> 3 hours


Were you riding a cow?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Were you riding a cow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s an Eastern thing I don’t miss. In Pennsy you had to go to three places, and the state-run alcohol dispensaries often had stupid hours.
> 
> Here in west Blank Map, you can find all three under one roof 24/7 or just about (at some markup from going to specialists) and the tacos are bangin.


You had me at Tacos.


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Were you riding a cow?


My Grandmother used to tell the story of how she would ride a cow into town.

She said the only way she knew how far the others were ahead of her was to 
get off the cow to dip her toes into the horse manure to gauge the temperature.
Warm, she was close enough to catch them. Cold, not likely to catch up before reaching town.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Were you riding a cow?


lol no it was 16k round trip. Long lineups going down the isles in the liquor store, beer store wasn't terrible. We're going to have a liquor shortage soon, so of course everyone myself included, have to rush out at the same time to stock up. There's no parking at the liquor store, you have to find something a couple blocks away and walk... and there was a dog along the way so I had to stop and say hi. 









Alcohol shortages expected ahead of holidays in Canada, authorities say - National | Globalnews.ca


Supply chain experts say the inventory crunch stems from issues with production, transportation and demand. Canadian wineries, distilleries and breweries say to buy local.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no it was 16k round trip. Long lineups going down the isles in the liquor store, beer store wasn't terrible. We're going to have a liquor shortage soon, so of course everyone myself included, have to rush out at the same time to stock up. There's no parking at the liquor store, you have to find something a couple blocks away and walk... and there was a dog along the way so I had to stop and say hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssssht, I am sure if you complained in here about being dry everyone would send you a bottle to restock your cabinet, lol.

But that's some scary shit


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2021)

I did a thing


----------



## manfredo (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Pssssht, I am sure if you complained in here about being dry everyone would send you a bottle to restock your cabinet, lol.
> 
> But that's some scary shit


customs


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> customs


I have sent Whiskey out of country to people. I guess I got lucky  Oops.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I did a thing
> 
> View attachment 5046770
> View attachment 5046771
> ...


That's some nice heavy cream you got there.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 14, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have sent Whiskey out of country to people. I guess I got lucky  Oops.


They'll all be coming across the border for their limit asap....I don't know the rules for Canada. I remember back in the day we were allowed to bring 2 bottles back in from Mexico.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They'll all be coming across the border for their limit asap....I don't know the rules for Canada. I remember back in the day we were allowed to bring 2 bottles back in from Mexico.


1.5 litera of booze or 24 cans duty free. You have to pay fed and provincial taxes if you bring back more. Still cheaper in most cases.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2021)

15-20mg each if my measurements are correct. They’re not cut very uniformly, so they probably vary in potency.

They are a little big. Like a 2 bite caramel.

Also, didn’t decarb anything, just cooked it up to 250 degrees over the course of 45 minutes while making them.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Morning






Rain and snow later today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2021)

Suppose to get married today in Tahoe.
Snow willing, I don't really want to chain up.
30 years ago the "white snow" was the reason to get married. But it ran out.
Now snow could be the reason I remain single.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Suppose to get married today in Tahoe.
> Snow willing, I don't really want to chain up.
> 30 years ago the "white snow" was the reason to get married. But it ran out.
> Now snow could be the reason I remain single.


For real?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Good morning happy hump day. 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain here too. Doubt we're having a white christmas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy hump day.
> 
> 
> 
> Rain here too. Doubt we're having a white christmas.


Supposed to get about 9" by Christmas Eve here


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

Looks like rain for us too.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have sent Whiskey out of country to people. I guess I got lucky  Oops.


I stared at this for awhile before I realized you meant the drink and not the dog!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposed to get about 9" by Christmas Eve here


9" is a little much. I wouldn't mind a little bit on Christmas, then it can go away for the rest of winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 9" is a little much. I wouldn't mind a little bit on Christmas, then it can go away for the rest of winter.


9" is easy.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 9" is easy.....


Maybe for you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For real?


Yes, I'm sorry dear but I cant do Pineapple on pizza.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Suppose to get married today in Tahoe.
> Snow willing, I don't really want to chain up.
> 30 years ago the "white snow" was the reason to get married. But it ran out.
> Now snow could be the reason I remain single.


Congratulations!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes, I'm sorry dear but I cant do Pineapple on pizza.


I'll find a way to keep going 

Congratulations tho!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll find a way to keep going
> 
> Congratulations tho!


Drown your sorrows in some pineapple flatbread! That's a sure cure!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Drown your sorrows in some pineapple flatbread! That's a sure cure!


I could go for that right now!

Been saving these for @Singlemalt


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Good morning you crazy kids.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2021)

ANC said:


>



Reminds me of my ex-wives.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning you crazy kids. View attachment 5046972


Good morning, those your finds?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, those your finds?


Alas, no. I know where to find them though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Alas, no. I know where to find them though.


In a sharks mouth?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2021)

Got hella sick on Sunday evening - chills, fever, awful muscle aches, all that good stuff. I've been SO good about masking, distancing, washing hands, too. But I guess if you're exposed to hundreds of people each week, you're bound to catch something. I've been letting the (low grade) fever burn to attempt to get rid of this thing before today, and I've been sleeping around the clock. Almost worked, the fever and chills are gone, but the muscle aches are still there. Gonna take a steady flow of ibuprofen to get through my gigs for the next few days. I don't believe it's covid, just feels like a bad flu, which I haven't had in years. Gonna come right back home and sleep after these xmas gigs, bah-humbug...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> In a sharks mouth?


Pulled about a hundred, mostly tiny, from this one spot on the Chesapeake shore almost 50 years ago. Unlike some childhood treasures I still have it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2021)

Morning' crisp 42* here


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I stared at this for awhile before I realized you meant the drink and not the dog!


It auto caps it for me on my phone because of him. Gets confusing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got hella sick on Sunday evening - chills, fever, awful muscle aches, all that good stuff. I've been SO good about masking, distancing, washing hands, too. But I guess if you're exposed to hundreds of people each week, you're bound to catch something. I've been letting the (low grade) fever burn to attempt to get rid of this thing before today, and I've been sleeping around the clock. Almost worked, the fever and chills are gone, but the muscle aches are still there. Gonna take a steady flow of ibuprofen to get through my gigs for the next few days. I don't believe it's covid, just feels like a bad flu, which I haven't had in years. Gonna come right back home and sleep after these xmas gigs, bah-humbug...


Feel better Tyler and add some Vitamin C to your Ibu.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Pulled about a hundred, mostly tiny, from this one spot on the Chesapeake shore almost 50 years ago. Unlike some childhood treasures I still have it.


I’m going when I get replaced lol 




__





Fossilguy.com: Guide to Venice Beach Fossil Shark Teeth Hunting






www.fossilguy.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going when I get replaced lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live about 2 hours north. I can’t wait to get in the mud of bone valley too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Pulled about a hundred, mostly tiny, from this one spot on the Chesapeake shore almost 50 years ago. Unlike some childhood treasures I still have it.





Paul Drake said:


> I’m going when I get replaced lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're just laying on the beach? Having a megalodon tooth would be cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got hella sick on Sunday evening - chills, fever, awful muscle aches, all that good stuff. I've been SO good about masking, distancing, washing hands, too. But I guess if you're exposed to hundreds of people each week, you're bound to catch something. I've been letting the (low grade) fever burn to attempt to get rid of this thing before today, and I've been sleeping around the clock. Almost worked, the fever and chills are gone, but the muscle aches are still there. Gonna take a steady flow of ibuprofen to get through my gigs for the next few days. I don't believe it's covid, just feels like a bad flu, which I haven't had in years. Gonna come right back home and sleep after these xmas gigs, bah-humbug...


Feel better Tyler.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


needs to be a law against this shit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're just laying on the beach? Having a megalodon tooth would be cool.


No, well the little ones used to lie around like shells. Used to.
They are straight inland from Venice too. Florida is full of fossils. The middle of the state was an underwater river all day those years ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No, well the little ones used to lie around like shells. Used to.
> They are straight inland from Venice too. Florida is full of fossils. The middle of the state was an underwater river all day those years ago.


You have to dive for them? 

Nuts to that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're just laying on the beach? Having a megalodon tooth would be cool.


We’ll find you one if you go with me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have to dive for them?
> 
> Nuts to that!


No snorkel or just dig in the sand.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

ANC said:


>


did someone just say "feed me, Seymour! " ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No snorkel or just dig in the sand.


Digging on the beach is more my speed. I'd like to play with a metal detector on the beach too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

Morning everyone....how's things going on this hump day.......

woke up this morning to a nice 70F , we are heading to the 80F mark today and prolly tomorrow till the front blows in......

just made a fresh pot.....warm up are coming

now to eat.....gotta get something in the tummy.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're just laying on the beach? Having a megalodon tooth would be cool.


Megalodon teeth are not common, and most are found by diggers with special places, I think. Their prices on eBay stopped me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Megalodon teeth are not common, and most are found by diggers with special places, I think. Their prices on eBay stopped me.


They now do tours in the meg area. They find them around bone valley, mainly in the peace river area.
My brother found one lying on top of dry land when we were kids.
Check out the Facebook groups for Meg or sharks teeth. You’ll be amazed.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Megalodon teeth are not common, and most are found by diggers with special places, I think. Their prices on eBay stopped me.


Surely you can sneak in with a shovel and make some bank...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Suppose to get married today in Tahoe.
> Snow willing, I don't really want to chain up.
> 30 years ago the "white snow" was the reason to get married. But it ran out.
> Now snow could be the reason I remain single.


what???? run man run........jk

congrats on the nups, may you 2 be blessed


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Can you imagine?









Divers discover massive thigh bone from Ice Age mammoth in Florida river


Two divers found the bone in the Peace River.




www.livescience.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you imagine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's cool, they allowed him to keep it for the classroom for his students......incredible find


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Surely you can sneak in with a shovel and make some bank...


… and get shot for claim jumping? Big risk in an open-carry state.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> They now do tours in the meg area. They find them around bone valley, mainly in the peace river area.
> My brother found one lying on top of dry land when we were kids.
> Check out the Facebook groups for Meg or sharks teeth. You’ll be amazed.


I don’t Zuck around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t Zuck around.


your not the only one


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> … and get shot for claim jumping? Big risk in an open-carry state.


Be sneaky!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Be sneaky!


I’m as sneaky (and agile) as a shopping cart with a square wheel.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Omg.





__





Thomas Guide 2005 Kern Country : Street Guide and Directory: 9780528854903: Amazon.com: Books


Thomas Guide 2005 Kern Country : Street Guide and Directory on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Thomas Guide 2005 Kern Country : Street Guide and Directory



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Omg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, free shipping...


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Supposed to get about 9" by Christmas Eve here


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Megalodon teeth are not common, and most are found by diggers with special places, I think. Their prices on eBay stopped me.


Are you allowed to keep fossils you find on the beach?


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you allowed to keep fossils you find on the beach?


Only if they have gray hair.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2021)

Record high today of 55° but after 6+ inches of snow it's creating a thick blanket of fog.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)

420God said:


> Record high today of 55° but after 6+ inches of snow it's creating a thick blanket of fog.
> View attachment 5047112


I hate fog.


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hate fog.


Same but what's worse is all the idiots driving without their headlights on. Always the damn white one's too.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)

We had one year that the fog settled in for almost 2 months, with freezing fog at night. The U-2's on the ramp had white tops on their wings in the morning. It ended up snowing in the valley before Christmas because of the cold air that was already in place. Most of it melted in a day once the sun came out though.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

Awww. So thoughtful!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

420God said:


> Same but what's worse is all the idiots driving without their headlights on. Always the damn white one's too.


I find the white easier to spot in the soup than silver.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww. So thoughtful!
> View attachment 5047153


They look grateful too! Pretty boys!


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I find the white easier to spot in the soup than silver.


Silver? Oh yeah, the color of the car doesn't help either. J/k


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got hella sick on Sunday evening - chills, fever, awful muscle aches, all that good stuff. I've been SO good about masking, distancing, washing hands, too. But I guess if you're exposed to hundreds of people each week, you're bound to catch something. I've been letting the (low grade) fever burn to attempt to get rid of this thing before today, and I've been sleeping around the clock. Almost worked, the fever and chills are gone, but the muscle aches are still there. Gonna take a steady flow of ibuprofen to get through my gigs for the next few days. I don't believe it's covid, just feels like a bad flu, which I haven't had in years. Gonna come right back home and sleep after these xmas gigs, bah-humbug...


Sounds just like what I had last week, and it hung on pretty good for a few days...May or may not have been Covid, who knows. By the time I could get tested I felt better so skipped it. 

Feel better soon!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

@Laughing Grass
@Paul Drake

my tooth cache, partially sorted



ID chart. The chunks at top left (bottom left if you correct the rotation) are dental plates from rays.







It rained and snowed yesterday. I have 20x binos trained west out of a window. The Tehachapi Pass got snow. The half-blocked orange trailer near bottom center image took 2 hours to go 200 yards. Traffic is now moving freely, including the trains visible just below the line of trucks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @Laughing Grass
> @Paul Drake
> 
> my tooth cache, partially sorted
> ...


Wow that's a lot! Did you find them all yourself?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's a lot! Did you find them all yourself?


Yup.

I searched by hand in the 70s. Most of the big ones are from the dig where they built a shopping mall in suburban DC.

In 2003 I visited my parents, who still lived in the house in which I grew up. I made the day trip to that beach … with a strainer. That’s how I found the beads in the other corner.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)

Dark Water Megs - Megalodon Teeth For Sale Online


Dark Water Megs has information, pictures, and videos on Megalodon teeth and their recovery. We also specialize in selling top quality, completely natural (no restoration, no repair) megalodon teeth and fossils. Get your teeth directly from the diver who found them.




darkwatermegs.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yup.
> 
> I searched by hand in the 70s. Most of the big ones are from the dig where they built a shopping mall in suburban DC.
> 
> In 2003 I visited my parents, who still lived in the house in which I grew up. I made the day trip to that beach … with a strainer. That’s how I found the beads in the other corner.


that is too cool! I’d love to find something like that. Even one lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I find the white easier to spot in the soup than silver.


Almost rear ended this guy that just pulled out without headlights on. Silver Buick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yup.
> 
> I searched by hand in the 70s. Most of the big ones are from the dig where they built a shopping mall in suburban DC.
> 
> In 2003 I visited my parents, who still lived in the house in which I grew up. I made the day trip to that beach … with a strainer. That’s how I found the beads in the other corner.


Didn't need a strainer for this.
Good sized Toklat Grizzly skull w/ Mammoth tusk tip.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Didn't need a strainer for this.
> Good sized Toklat Grizzly skull w/ Mammoth tusk tip.
> 
> View attachment 5047227View attachment 5047228


I’ll wager you took the bear.
Did you also find the ivory?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Didn't need a strainer for this.
> Good sized Toklat Grizzly skull w/ Mammoth tusk tip.
> 
> View attachment 5047227View attachment 5047228


I have a t-rex skull!


/btw you got a like from 13 years ago today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Not real but I have one.



that tusk is cool!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2021)

I found a mastodon molar in a stream when I was backpacking, but it deteriorated over the next 2 days and flies went after it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not real but I have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you print that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Did you print that?


Yes. I didn’t make the model tho. Up close you can see the layer lines and imperfections


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes. I didn’t make the model tho. Up close you can see the layer lines and imperfections
> 
> View attachment 5047238


@Laughing Grass 
We've been talking about selling the milling machine and using the space for other things. A printer might be one of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes. I didn’t make the model tho. Up close you can see the layer lines and imperfections
> 
> View attachment 5047238


Very nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> We've been talking about selling the milling machine and using the space for other things. A printer might be one of them.


Metal additive? I would love to have access to something like that!

The company my brother works for ordered the Modix Big 120z. I won't be able to play with that one either.









BIG-120Z - Modix Large 3D Printers


Modix BIG-120Z Information, photo gallery and online shop Click to complete or edit your order:* Scroll down for shipping options Modix BIG-120Z 3D printer is a unique 3D printer that allows printing tall objects in one piece which make them stronger and reduce post processing time. BIG-120Z is...



www.modix3d.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2021)

Found this in the woods above my house a couple years back. I think it’s maybe a horse tooth?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> We've been talking about selling the milling machine and using the space for other things. A printer might be one of them.


i wouldn't sell the mill man, imho.....i've had people try to buy mine and all i say is



good one are hard to find, i have thought of picking a smelter for the shop though...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Very nice.


I have to replace the thermistor in my printer I think, or replace it. It no longer detects the temperature so it can't heat up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Metal additive? I would love to have access to something like that!
> 
> The company my brother works for ordered the Modix Big 120z. I won't be able to play with that one either.
> 
> ...


I love the name, mo’ dix


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Found this in the woods above my house a couple years back. I think it’s maybe a horse tooth?
> 
> View attachment 5047254View attachment 5047255


That second pic would fit in @cannabineer's pareidolia thread. I can't remember what the title was.

Looks like a gargoyle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

hey does anyone believe in reincarnation... 

guess who's a new momma........think someone is trying to say something to me......


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

and she only had 2, a little boy and a girl.....i went


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey does anyone believe in reincarnation...
> 
> guess who's a new momma........think someone is trying to say something to me......


Well now, ain’t that something!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I love the name, mo’ dix


If I owned a 3d printer manufacturing company it would be staffed entirely by women and be called Nodix


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well now, ain’t that something!


no shit.....i'm still kinda freaking out bout it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and she only had 2, a little boy and a girl.....i went


Are you keeping both?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> We've been talking about selling the milling machine and using the space for other things. A printer might be one of them.


my friend who has been into 3d printers for years told me about Prusa, they're a good quality machine with pretty much automatic set up, and a large forum community, i got the mini+, and like it a lot, the only complaint i have is the size of object you can print, but i did get the smaller unit, i'm about to get an i3, which has a bed slightly more than twice the size of my mini....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you keeping both?


dunno love, gotta wait at least 6 weeks, everything is on the table though.....

and i didn't even know she was prego, she looked healthy is all......i'm still flabergasted bout it


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

think mother nature is joking around with me or something


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Metal additive? I would love to have access to something like that!
> 
> The company my brother works for ordered the Modix Big 120z. I won't be able to play with that one either.
> 
> ...


I didn't see the machine you where talking about...



Don't know what it's capabilities will be. I don't know what he's been thinking about for it.......prototype stuff probably.



BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't sell the mill man, imho.....i've had people try to buy mine and all i say is
> 
> View attachment 5047257
> 
> good one are hard to find, i have thought of picking a smelter for the shop though...


The space it takes up is valuable too. And in the last few years even before covid we meet a good shop owner that is as meticulous as we are so any prototyping and production has been there. And he's super close so we can go there and work things out. 

Not my pic but same one in the shop.






Takes up a lot of room.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That second pic would fit in @cannabineer's pareidolia thread. I can't remember what the title was.
> 
> Looks like a gargoyle.







__





Apparently this is a thing


SH420 E tu, Brute?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't see the machine you where talking about...
> View attachment 5047263


You could print massive penises.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The space it takes up is valuable too. And in the last few years even before covid we meet a good shop owner that is as meticulous as we are so any prototyping and production has been there. And he's super close so we can go there and work things out.
> 
> Not my pic but same one in the shop.
> 
> ...


CNC style yeah they do take up some room, ours are manual straight up 3 axis style early LAGUN republic.....

imo really sit down and consider keeping it, kind of a pain in the ass when your working on something and you need it right now kind of stituation


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could print massive penises.


For the deck........we'll call them "Deck Dicks" or for the yard "Dick in the grass"


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For the deck........we'll call them "Deck Dicks" or for the yard "Dick in the grass"


Is this a reprisal of lawn darts, but dirtier?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> For the deck........we'll call them "Deck Dicks" or for the yard "Dick in the grass"


YouTube channel


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

Penis deck chairs.....talk about a conversation starter....sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> CNC style yeah they do take up some room, ours are manual straight up 3 axis style early LAGUN republic.....
> 
> imo really sit down and consider keeping it, kind of a pain in the ass when your working on something and you need it right now kind of stituation


It's not like that at the shop. It was only for prototypes. And we don't do any walk-in work so if it's not on the list it's not needed. 

If you think of each square foot as a dollar sign......the space can make more money changed. We've had lots of stuff that was sold so something more profitable can be there. 

It's also only me right now. If it would ever be needed they are out there to buy.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Penis deck chairs.....talk about a conversation starter....sheesh



Penis Deck Chairs.....

in a New Zealand accent.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Penis deck chairs.....talk about a conversation starter....sheesh


Penis planters! Watch em sprout!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is this a reprisal of lawn darts, but dirtier?


Probably less of an accidental penetration hazard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Probably less of an accidental penetration hazard.


Haha got you!


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not real but I have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An odd collection entry to be sure.

I have a kangaroo vertebra from my time spent stranded in the Outback.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Probably less of an accidental penetration hazard.


Haven't seen what the goal looks like yet, don't be so sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Probably less of an accidental penetration hazard.


unless you throw them REALLY hard...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> unless you throw them REALLY hard...


Or how much lube you use......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Or how much lube you use......


Use the right product!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> An odd collection entry to be sure.
> 
> I have a kangaroo vertebra from my time spent stranded in the Outback.
> 
> ...


All I got was bloomin' onions


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

This thread degraded quickly


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This thread degraded quickly


It’s our specialty


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This thread degraded quickly


I stopped in?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh thanks @rsaw I guess it was me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> All I got was bloomin' onions


i think they have a vaccine for that now


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no shit.....i'm still kinda freaking out bout it


Did you know she was pregnant?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

This is officially my favourite news article of the year









Mom hires Grinch to bring festive fun — instead he destroys her house - National | Globalnews.ca


The Irish Grinch did more than a little damage, pouring a bottle of juice over a kid's head and smashing Christmas decorations.




globalnews.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is officially my favourite news article of the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get what you pay for.....


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is officially my favourite news article of the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the reporter talked to the kids, sounds like they had a great time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Get what you pay for.....


Method actors 

They hired a three decker sauerkraut and toadstool sandwich with arsenic sauce.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I wish the reporter talked to the kids, sounds like they had a great time.


That looks like a happy kid to me.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like a happy kid to me.
> 
> View attachment 5047342


I see unbelieving trauma...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I see unbelieving trauma...


sounds like fun with more syllables


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you know she was pregnant?


Honestly no...which is why I still kinda freaking out, hell I just though she was just healthy


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Honestly no...which is why I still kinda freaking out, hell I just though she was just healthy


Congratulations...What a cool surprise!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll wager you took the bear.
> Did you also find the ivory?


I did take the bear - a Toklat Grizzly is an Ivory/Blond color phase of them.



I found the tusk in a river crossing while moose hunting - both in the Interior.

As for the Mammoth being extinct for X thousands of years I honestly don't buy it, the Athabaskans still have a verbal history of hunting them.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did take the bear - a Toklat Grizzly is an Ivory/Blond color phase of them.
> 
> View attachment 5047403
> 
> ...


The people native to Australia claim to have an aural history that goes back 40,000 years

I sort of tend to believe it


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2021)

Cortisone injection tomorrow. Hoping he'll do the shoulder again, at 2 months... 

I cut that big slab of beef up today finally, and put it all in the freezer. Just not craving beef right now. I had eggs for dinner, lol


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 16, 2021)

Must. Have. Coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Morning






The rain won.....snow is gone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

55° right now. Might go to the beach today 

Good morning.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ima hoping we get some decent snow pack in the sierras this year. Fill up the reservoirs, etc…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 55° right now. Might go to the beach today
> 
> Good morning.


High is 57° today


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

Good morning beautiful people


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> High is 57° today


Think you'll have snow for Christmas?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful people





Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people.


Good morning,

Anyone hear from Jeff? No posts since Monday.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Anyone hear from Jeff? No posts since Monday.


He might be under a pile of grandkids, and unable to reach coffee. Busy time of year 

How you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

Gonna get my booster today. Rheumatologist got on me about it.
So yay


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5047613


It's the magic dust according to Cheech and Chong.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He might be under a pile of grandkids, and unable to reach coffee. Busy time of year
> 
> How you?


I hope so. 

I'm doing pretty good. One more boring day then my partner is off for two weeks. Kinda stoked for that. 

How about you?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Imagine how many of the mountain folk around here have seen whale & moose bones.
> 
> View attachment 5047409


Do you think they know what they are? You know they are talkin' 'bout you!


Laughing Grass said:


> 55° right now. Might go to the beach today
> 
> Good morning.


Enjoy


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Only half a page to catch up on? You people are slacking...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gonna get my booster today. Rheumatologist got on me about it.
> So yayView attachment 5047638


Good stuff! 

Omicron is officially the dominant variant here. 52% of cases. They're opening boosters up to everyone over 18 starting Monday so I'll have mine soon.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope so.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good. One more boring day then my partner is off for two weeks. Kinda stoked for that.
> 
> How about you?


I am sore and tired. Waiting to hear back about an offer. Wishing for April, lol.
I get christmas Day off, that's pretty sick. I never get Fridays off 

You guys gonna just chill? Or are you travelling before xmas?


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you think they know what they are? You know they are talkin' 'bout you!
> 
> Enjoy
> View attachment 5047642


We're 10 degrees warmer, I think it is still cloudy. Can't tell yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you think they know what they are? You know they are talkin' 'bout you!
> 
> Enjoy
> View attachment 5047642


Wow! Warmer here in December, don't see that often.
I walked out the door with a toque and mitts on only to be greeted with a wall of warmth. It's bringing strong winds with it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! Warmer here in December, don't see that often.
> I walked out the door with a toque and mitts on only to be greeted with a wall of warmth. It's bringing strong winds with it.
> 
> View attachment 5047644


That wind sounds like it sucks, or should I say blows, ugh!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am sore and tired. Waiting to hear back about an offer. Wishing for April, lol.
> I get christmas Day off, that's pretty sick. I never get Fridays off
> 
> You guys gonna just chill? Or are you travelling before xmas?


We're going to my sister's place on the 23rd and coming back on the 24th. That's about it. I think restrictions will be tightened here by the new year if things don't change quickly. 

Is boxing day a thing there? The day after Christmas is also a statutory holiday here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That wind sounds like it sucks, or should I say blows, ugh!


It's kinda fun when the winds start kicking up. They're usually much stronger downtown because all the towers form wind tunnels that can knock you over.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am sore and tired. Waiting to hear back about an offer. Wishing for April, lol.
> I get christmas Day off, that's pretty sick. I never get Fridays off
> 
> You guys gonna just chill? Or are you travelling before xmas?


Good luck and I hope you get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's kinda fun when the winds start kicking up. They're usually much stronger downtown because all the towers form wind tunnels that can knock you over.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

We were invited to my daughters for Christmas eve dinner but it looks like another storm will come in that day and I'm not going out in it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're going to my sister's place on the 23rd and coming back on the 24th. That's about it. I think restrictions will be tightened here by the new year if things don't change quickly.
> 
> Is boxing day a thing there? The day after Christmas is also a statutory holiday here.


No boxing day. I straddle Christmas. Gonna ask for a raise. Lol. 

That sounds nice and calm. Know what food you're gonna make yet? I am having christmas pancakes with fresh butter.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2021)

Good morning! I have today off and I need it after the drive through the fog yesterday. I'm still waking up and had to repost this to the right thread.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

Morning all...hows everyone doing

nice and mild down here woke up to a 65F, , it's gonna be a warm and muggy day, high today 80F......for December wth, anyways the 2 new kids on the block are happy....

just made a fresh pot, warm up coming

now to get some breakfast in me, quesadilla anyone......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No boxing day. I straddle Christmas. Gonna ask for a raise. Lol.
> 
> That sounds nice and calm. Know what food you're gonna make yet? I am having christmas pancakes with fresh butter.


Bummer, they have boxing day in most commonwealth countries. Like black friday after Christmas. 

I think we're going to replicate A Christmas Story this year and order chinese takeout.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

Boxing day huh....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Boxing day huh....
> 
> View attachment 5047667


That looks like midnight AFTER christmas dinner. When the nog and ham are doing the devil's dance in your tummy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Boxing day huh....
> 
> View attachment 5047667


I took kickboxing classes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took kickboxing classes.
> 
> View attachment 5047670


bring it sweets, i used to teach , and i'm quicker than most people think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> bring it sweets, i used to teach , and i'm quicker than most people think


Those who can do, those who can't teach. 

I'm surprisingly fast!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those who can do, those who can't teach.
> 
> I'm surprisingly fast!


cool, i'll spar with ya......might even teach a couple of tricks


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

15 bucks says LG TKOs budman!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, i'll spar with ya......might even teach a couple of tricks


I'm just teasing. The classes I took were more fitness oriented. We beat up dummies and they' didn't fight back.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We beat up dummies and they' didn't fight back.


A smart person probably would fight back, yeah...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those who can do, those who can't teach.
> 
> I'm surprisingly fast!


I … taught. :blush:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I … taught. :blush:


Needed a smartass comment. 

I respect teachers.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I … taught. :blush:


I did also, I was voluntold to do it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. The classes I took were more fitness oriented. We beat up dummies and they' didn't fight back.


Is there a difference?


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. The classes I took were more fitness oriented. We beat up dummies and they' didn't fight back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> 15 bucks says LG TKOs budman!


15 that's it.....sheesh..underated score card here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is there a difference?


I'll need one of these, not willing to be hit in the face.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

I bought a case of thrills gum to stick in christmas gifts. 

tried one today.  I can still taste it after brushing my teeth.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

What the hell is soap gum, and why the hell is it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

Had to come home and get that covid card Damnit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You ain’t right


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think you'll have snow for Christmas?


Yeah, one more warm one tomorrow (45°) then highs in the 20's and 7" in the lower elevations this weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What the hell is soap gum, and why the hell is it?


Just for fun. I may have put a couple packs in for secret Santa.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You ain’t right


Well duh!



DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, one more warm one tomorrow (45°) then highs in the 20's and 7" in the lower elevations this weekend.


Updated forecast is for 2-4 inches of snow here on Saturday and it might stay cold enough to last through christmas.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m boosted


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m boosted


did it hurt?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2021)

Someone wanted to go camping with me this Sunday…in 36 degree weather.

He doesn’t have winter camping gear, but he was so excited to go that he was willing to try anyway.

So I told him that I don’t have the required winter camping gear. Cause. 36 degrees, folks.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Someone wanted to go camping with me this Sunday…in 36 degree weather.
> 
> He doesn’t have winter camping gear, but he was so excited to go that he was willing to try anyway.
> 
> So I told him that I don’t have the required winter camping gear. Cause. 36 degrees, folks.


He just wants an excuse to cuddle with you. Awwww


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did it hurt?
> 
> View attachment 5047781


lol “hurt” lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He just wants an excuse to cuddle with you. Awwww


Lol I was totally gonna say that.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

Awoke about 3am , couldn't sleep....so....coffee,coffee, bong , finish X- mas tree...kind of a shitty photo.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Awoke about 3am , couldn't sleep....so....coffee,coffee, bong , finish X- mas tree...kind of a shitty photo.View attachment 5047793


Very nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I was totally gonna say that.


Perfect spooning weather


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

They accepted the offer without countering back. Now taking bets on how bad the inspection will be... >.<


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They accepted the offer without countering back. Now taking bets on how bad the inspection will be... >.<


Have you looked into what it last listed for and when?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you looked into what it last listed for and when?


Yup!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> They accepted the offer without countering back. Now taking bets on how bad the inspection will be... >.<


Congratulations.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

I think the shaved turkey I had for lunch was bad.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh my head is pounding!!! Stress!

I did get my shoulder loaded back up with steroid this morning...Hopefully good for a few more months!

Listen to this twist of fate. My business partner came over Tuesday eve for a meeting, and to borrow my truck to move his stuff into storage. We wound up having an argument, and then I told him NO, he could NOT take my truck....

Well, the storage mall was robbed the next night...Every door in the place popped open and ransacked. He had absolutely nothing in his unit. So if I had let him take the truck, he'd have a big mess.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think the shaved turkey I had for lunch was bad.


Like when it comes out you remember it bad? Or like too salty?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you think they know what they are? You know they are talkin' 'bout you!
> 
> Enjoy
> View attachment 5047642


Wait til they find out he's a vegetarian....They'll really be confused


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think the shaved turkey I had over for lunch was bad.


Why, did he forget to tip the waiter? And is that a Canadian thing? Shaved turkey? Is that sorta like a jive turkey?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What the hell is soap gum, and why the hell is it?


It is candy flavored with ammonium chloride. Some like that taste.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Very nice


Thanks Mr. Drake.....I swear I recognize you from an old tv show, the old black and white days.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Someone wanted to go camping with me this Sunday…in 36 degree weather.
> 
> He doesn’t have winter camping gear, but he was so excited to go that he was willing to try anyway.
> 
> So I told him that I don’t have the required winter camping gear. Cause. 36 degrees, folks.


Can you recommend overpants that’ll keep me warm sitting on a rock in a freezing rainstorm with much wind?
(and don’t break the bank)


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Can you recommend overpants that’ll keep me warm sitting on a rock in a freezing rainstorm with much wind?
> (and don’t break the bank)


Get a piece of Styrofoam to sit on........the old timers you to say that sitting on cold rocks gives you the " piles " .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Like when it comes out you remember it bad? Or like too salty?





Metasynth said:


> Why, did he forget to tip the waiter? And is that a Canadian thing? Shaved turkey? Is that sorta like a jive turkey?


lol no like spoiled. Smelled and tasted fine, bad cramps and my stomach is rumbling.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no like spoiled. Smelled and tasted fine, bad cramps and my stomach is rumbling.


Was it like a turkey sandwich? Where did it come from? What was on it/what did you have with it?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no like spoiled. Smelled and tasted fine, bad cramps and my stomach is rumbling.


That is extremely unfortunate. Stay hydrated, and get a refund


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2021)

THERE’S JEFF!!!!!

Where ya been hiding, @Jeffislovinlife ?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is candy flavored with ammonium chloride. Some like that taste.


Some are stupid...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Bruce Springsteen looks like Chuck Schumer now


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh my head is pounding!!! Stress!
> 
> I did get my shoulder loaded back up with steroid this morning...Hopefully good for a few more months!
> 
> ...


He should at least give you a handie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Was it like a turkey sandwich? Where did it come from? What was on it/what did you have with it?


Shaved deli turkey on a wrap with lettuce mayo and almonds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

chugged some seltzer water and feeling a bit better.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> chugged some seltzer water and feeling a bit better.


That's bold when you have an upset stomach


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

someone has a bad tummy???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's bold when you have an upset stomach


Need a big burp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

So windy here glass is falling from the cn tower


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need a big burp.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

2 minutes!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2021)

Time to pick next run need to recover from my nightmare my Panama Red are not feminized things that make you go hmmm


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to pick next run need to recover from my nightmare View attachment 5047884my Panama Red are not feminized things that make you go hmmm


My vote would be meltdown.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

JustRolling said:


>


Welcome back stranger.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is candy flavored with ammonium chloride. Some like that taste.


By some, you mean you?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2021)

View attachment 5047625






cannabineer said:


> Can you recommend overpants that’ll keep me warm sitting on a rock in a freezing rainstorm with much wind?
> (and don’t break the bank)


 Commercial fishing bibs 59$-500$,done and done .


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

@cannabineer 
Lava Buns! $30 and works awesome! I even use the heating pad for my back.


https://www.amazon.com/Lava-Buns-Heated-Seat-Cushion/dp/B07BYHT36B


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My vote would be meltdown.


Next run for sure need to have a sure thing the gg and c-99 come from a good source


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Next run for sure need to have a sure thing View attachment 5047903the gg and c-99 come from a good source


I hear you. I would only run fems until I recently got my permit.

First run I got 3/3 female. Second run 6/11. 

First time I got to see a male plant lol.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Can you recommend overpants that’ll keep me warm sitting on a rock in a freezing rainstorm with much wind?
> (and don’t break the bank)


I like this style, real easy to vent from top or bottom, get on over fleece or other pants.
Cheap enough, you have to go up another $50 for tougher material for knees, cuffs, and butt.
Closed cell foam or your pack, trash bag, and tiny travel umbrella for sitting on rocks in the rain.
It just keeps the wind and chill off, keeps you from getting saturated








REI Co-op Rainier Full-Zip Rain Pants - Men's | REI Co-op


When clouds gather overhead miles from camp, you need protection fast. The men's REI Co-op Rainier full-zip rain pants pull on in a flash—even over hiking boots.




www.rei.com


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to pick next run need to recover from my nightmare View attachment 5047884my Panama Red are not feminized things that make you go hmmm


You have a nice selection to choose from. I would do a few of each of your favorites. Variety is the spice of life, I heard...lol


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Welcome back stranger.


Yea it’s been a while. Tuff time off year with grandma’s passing and just had the first year anniversary of my nephews passing. I did get some really good news on baby Finn . She’s met all her goals for a baby of that age and putting on weight . Her eye is now looking more forward . So that part of her brain seems to be healing . Her hearing is good too . Something to do with hair within the inner ear I’m guessing from the radiation treatment. She could lose her hearing as she gets older but this is a good sign the hairs are still there. I’m trying to repeat this correctly.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

Just watching the news.

Last December 16th, we got a freak storm and 42" of snow dumped on us.

Today we had a freak warm spell, and it got up to 64f.

Both set records.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

I missed the last several pages....but I caught word @Rsawr found a house. Awesome! That's has got to be a good feeling. I hope your inspections go great.

Schedule the inspection when you can go, and follow them around, and ask questions...They usually encourage it and enjoy sharing their knowledge. Open every cupboard, closet, attic, and turn on each and every faucet. Open every window...and door. You'll see a bunch of things you didn't notice yet, both good and bad. Hopefully more good than bad. 

Best of luck...Exciting stuff!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I missed the last several pages....but I caught word @Rsawr found a house. Awesome! That's has got to be a good feeling. I hope your inspections go great.
> 
> Schedule the inspection when you can go, and follow them around, and ask questions...They usually encourage it and enjoy sharing their knowledge. Open every cupboard, closet, attic, and turn on each and every faucet. Open every window...and door. You'll see a bunch of things you didn't notice yet, both good and bad. Hopefully more good than bad.
> 
> Best of luck...Exciting stuff!


I loved the first one, just not the result. It was really fun seeing the important to look at bits and bobs and really make sense of all the shit they have going on in them. 
The guy was super cool, too. Deffo using the same group this time. Going this weekend.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2021)

Just finished my second airport gig! Another grand in my pocket. Yesterday was hellish with a constantly breaking fever, I was sweating a lot, and then cramping, which was strange. I woke up this morning feeling MUCH better, I seem to have beat this. Today's gig was much more enjoyable, but I am fucking beat. Got home through the traffic, and ordered some grub via Uber Eats, which should be here soon. Finna scarf it down, and take a long, well deserved nap. Tomorrow's gig canceled because of covid stuff, but I'm glad. I still get to keep the deposit which is half, and I don't have to play anymore goddamn xmas music. SO glad to have tomorrow off before Saturday's long gig. I should be fully healed up by then. Hope everyone's doing well, no way I'm going back to read hundreds of pages I've missed this week


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 16, 2021)

@Rsawr congrats on the house. Pictures of your mechanicals if you have any questions I may be able to answer them .

Hope the rest of my RIU family is doing well .


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks Mr. Drake.....I swear I recognize you from an old tv show, the old black and white days.


Still working, call me Paul


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Can you recommend overpants that’ll keep me warm sitting on a rock in a freezing rainstorm with much wind?
> (and don’t break the bank)


Carhartt Arctic gear is your friend.


The Arctic line comes in more than just overalls.







Shop by Department - Workwear, Activewear, Heritage, or Fashion


Find Carhartt Clothing with the experts at Getzs.com. We offer Carhartt jackets, jeans, sweatshirts, bibs, and pants. Fast free shipping and easy returns.




www.getzs.com





The Arctic line is excellent in repelling the elements and keeping warm. Toasty at times in fact.

I'm not a logo fanboy however these have covered my ass for many years.

I have and recommend the Arctic line for severe cold weather conditions.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Carhartt Arctic gear is your friend.
> 
> View attachment 5048003
> The Arctic line comes in more than just overalls.
> ...


Did you get cold or something


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you get cold or something


I do not do well when cold.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not do well when cold.


My 4" turns into 1", it's depressing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 16, 2021)

Bedtime dab and a joint. Sleep well tribe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Carhartt Arctic gear is your friend.
> 
> View attachment 5048003
> The Arctic line comes in more than just overalls.
> ...


I have some


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not do well when cold.


I feel you on that!!!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

Those are good work gear, I used to have a pair. 
More for frozen snow and mud than freezing rain, cotton poly blend if I recall.
Some of their softshell pants are in the same price range, those would work.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Very nice


Well thanks Paul ! My small tribe, and I are a bunch of heathens/infidels, however we have quite a great time !


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a USAF issued parka if anyone needs it, you'll have to pay shipping and it's heavy. It's for a big guy, it still fits me. It's way too warm for around here.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

I used to buy these at the surplus store for $20, They were great when it got real cold, I felt like the Michelin man when the drawstrings were pulled too tight.
Russian army masking suits, fit right over my down parka and helmet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a USAF issued parka if anyone needs it, you'll have to pay shipping and it's heavy. It's for a big guy, it still fits me. It's way too warm for around here.


Snorkel hood and all I'll wager.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Snorkel hood and all I'll wager.
> View attachment 5048080


All the cool kids from SAC had them, lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a USAF issued parka if anyone needs it, you'll have to pay shipping and it's heavy. It's for a big guy, it still fits me. It's way too warm for around here.


They make some great shit. A Friend of mine when in Air Force gave me a new pair of tall, lace up boots with and ass-kicking sole. I must of hiked 10,000 miles in those things. Never had a better pair. The dark blue, long winter wool jackets were primo. Great wool blankets ! Thanks for generous offer ....I have real parka like that, it's about 50yrs old, great shape and used a lot.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Snorkel hood and all I'll wager.
> View attachment 5048080


Can't beat that snorkel hood...those coats are like personal shelters. Ya can get hot in a blizzard.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Can't beat that snorkel hood...those coats are like personal shelters. Ya can get hot in a blizzard.


They had a high quality nylon shell because of flash fire hazards. They really held up over the years.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

I want another Navy Pea coat. That collar keeps all the cold breezes out, and they are a bit stab proof.
They have huge pockets. You can put a hat, gloves, and 4 beers in there.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I want another Navy Pea coat. That collar keeps all the cold breezes out, and they are a bit stab proof.
> They have huge pockets. You can put a hat, gloves, and 4 beers in there.


pockets are so fucking important  
If I cannot hide my crimes inside of them, not worth the jacket...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

I am SO BAD at rolling with papers, my god... Why do bongs have to get dirty


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am SO BAD at rolling with papers, my god... Why do bongs have to get dirty


I like my $4 rolling machine, just takes the guesswork out of it.
I've been putting a tiny dab on them lately, holy cow.. that really goes a long way on a joint.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I like my $4 rolling machine, just takes the guesswork out of it.
> I've been putting a tiny dab on them lately, holy cow.. that really goes a long way on a joint.


Bongs are so nice! My firefly tends to ignite when I put kief in it 

I hate that crowded lung feel from a deep joint inhale. I think I have baby sensitive lungs because I usually ingest my doses. But a bowl of flower that is gently packed on top with kief? OOOOOOH, sign me up.

The last quarter of a joint hurts.....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

I ordered a rolling machine... Bye lungs!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2021)

Somebody save me here!
Some of that just begs to be quoted.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somebody save me here!
> Some of that just begs to be quoted.


Are you not bold enough to make a post about gentle ball warming suit that comes with a pre-roll, and a glass of wine?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have some


I have a pair of their quilted bibs that are over 30 years old, and other than a little fraying around the cuffs, still like new. Heavy duty, warm stuff! It's part of my snow removal gear for super cold days.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a USAF issued parka if anyone needs it, you'll have to pay shipping and it's heavy. It's for a big guy, it still fits me. It's way too warm for around here.


I have a pair of USAF winter boots my uncle gave me when I was 16 helping him move, so they are about 50 years old. Warmest boots in my life, and I still use them if I have to be out in sub zero weather. My feet have never ever once gotten cold in them. They weigh a ton though. Still like new...even the laces are original. Talk about quality!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)

Sleep well everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

Good morning fashionistas. Supposed to be 85 today. I hope you enjoy your day. 
HAPPY FRIDAY (I think)


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Morning






Crazy wind last night. Lost power for a bit. 40's today and clear. Then snow this weekend


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

If you read I’ve committed homicide, it may be true. Friend/neighbor gave wifey a bottle of captain morgans for eggnog. She’s a damn alcoholic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

@DarkWeb wouldn't you want to wring the neck of someone that gave your alcoholic wife alcohol?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb wouldn't you want to wring the neck of someone that gave your alcoholic wife alcohol?


Definitely


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> If you read I’ve committed homicide, it make be true. Friend/neighbor gave wifey a bottle of captain morgans for eggnog. She’s a damn alcoholic.


She get rid of it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She get rid of it?


I’m about to drink it! Oh no did she get rid of it? Nooooo she had it sitting on the dinner table and I moved it.
SHe’s going out with them tonight. That means drinks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m about to drink it! Oh no did she get rid of it? Nooooo she had it sitting on the dinner table and I moved it.
> SHe’s going out with them tonight. That means drinks.


That's heavy, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

@Laughing Grass do you feel better?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

What kind of friends tempt an alcoholic with alcohol?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass do you feel better?


Yea, whatever that was it passed yesterday afternoon.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Snorkel hood and all I'll wager.
> View attachment 5048080


Can I borrow this for a few days please sir?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m *DABBING *


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no like spoiled. Smelled and tasted fine, bad cramps and my stomach is rumbling.


Not from the soap gum?
 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not from the soap gum?
> 
> 
> SH420


lol, if I was more brave I'd try it again and see.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Snorkel hood and all I'll wager.
> View attachment 5048080


Yup


DCcan said:


> All the cool kids from SAC had them, lol


Working on ICBM's in Kansas, I am a SAC trained killer.
I was supposed to turn it in before I left but no one knew who was responsible for taking it. Took it to two different places and they told me to take it somewhere else so I said screw it and kept it.
I have a hood for a field jacket also, it has synthetic fur on it though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What kind of friends tempt an alcoholic with alcohol?


other alcoholics, sadly.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh I might just try and do some Christmas cards today. I've been so stressed out I haven't done a thing. Zero shopping. Only 8 shopping days left kiddies... 

TGIF...I'm gonna be making dabs here soon. I made clones last night. This is my first try with well water instead of RO so I am hoping things go well. I had to replace the pump in my aero cloner too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and yesterday it was 70+


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I want another Navy Pea coat. That collar keeps all the cold breezes out, and they are a bit stab proof.
> They have huge pockets. You can put a hat, gloves, and 4 beers in there.


We drove down to NEX to get one of those for the hub. He loves it. I'll have like 62 layers on and he just puts that on.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2021)

This weather doesn't know what it wants...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Bongs are so nice! My firefly tends to ignite when I put kief in it
> 
> I hate that crowded lung feel from a deep joint inhale. I think I have baby sensitive lungs because I usually ingest my doses. But a bowl of flower that is gently packed on top with kief? OOOOOOH, sign me up.
> 
> The last quarter of a joint hurts.....


I just throw them away. With a surplus why smoke what you dislike. But I love joints so I'll continue my wasteful ways. I'm sure there are kids sober somewhere, so shame on me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> This weather doesn't know what it wants...


Beware when the weather is indecisive


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just throw them away. With a surplus why smoke what you dislike. But I love joints so I'll continue my wasteful ways. I'm sure there are kids sober somewhere, so shame on me.


The perils of successful adulthood


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just throw them away. With a surplus why smoke what you dislike. But I love joints so I'll continue my wasteful ways. I'm sure there are kids sober somewhere, so shame on me.


I do the same, I am horrible. A year ago I would have been hoarding the little ends!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What kind of friends enemies tempt an alcoholic with alcohol?


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We drove down to NEX to get one of those for the hub. He loves it. I'll have like 62 layers on and he just puts that on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

PSA 8 Bit Christmas on Netflix is awesome if you're looking for something to watch.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That's about right except there's no snow (yet). I'm not sure I could fall down. I think I'd bounce back up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


It’s her friend Ron smh


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2021)

Little brisk today but no snow or fog so travel will be easy even though I have off again. I have to do some running around to get paper work situated for EMT class enrollment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's about right except there's no snow (yet). I'm not sure I could fall down. I think I'd bounce back up.


We're going to city hall tonight to see the lights and maybe do some skating. Might need 62 layers myself... and some ass padding.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

Had some fog earlier this morning when I should have been asleep, but it has blown away now and I see blue sky!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s her friend Ron smh


That's a shame because he's not her friend. Sadly only the alcoholic can stop drinking


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

Toes will be nice and toasty out here anyways today 

Now to borrow that parka from Great white and we good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Toes will be nice and toasty out here anyways today
> 
> Now to borrow that parka from Great white and we good
> 
> View attachment 5048426View attachment 5048427




Couldn't resist.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're going to city hall tonight to see the lights and maybe do some skating. Might need 62 layers myself... and some ass padding.
> 
> View attachment 5048423


If you drink wear the padded helmet too! I'd definitely be drinking. Matter of fact having my 2 glasses of wine before heading out in the evening to look at the Christmas lights is something I recommend!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Toes will be nice and toasty out here anyways today
> 
> Now to borrow that parka from Great white and we good
> 
> View attachment 5048426View attachment 5048427


I think parka provider is @raratt


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're going to city hall tonight to see the lights and maybe do some skating. Might need 62 layers myself... and some ass padding.
> 
> View attachment 5048423


What is that rink used for during summer?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Morning.....hoes everyone doing...think i have a slight hangover had a few to many ....thats ok though

woke up this morning to another warm one.....70F and a south wind a blowing.....today's high 81f, tonight we have a cold front blowing through gonna drop the temps 20 degrees and with rain tomorrow.....

just made a fresh pot, warm up be ready soon......

now to get some breakfast in me.....nother quesadilla yes please....glad they're $5...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you drink wear the padded helmet too! I'd definitely be drinking. Matter of fact having my 2 glasses of wine before heading out in the evening to look at the Christmas lights is something I recommend!


There's a bottle of petron xo cafe that has my name written all over it. 



Singlemalt said:


> What is that rink used for during summer?


A reflecting pool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Toes will be nice and toasty out here anyways today
> 
> Now to borrow that parka from Great white and we good
> 
> View attachment 5048426View attachment 5048427


The warmest boots I ever wore hands down were called "Bunny" boots. I had several pairs when we lived in the interior.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The warmest boots I ever wore hands down were called "Bunny" boots. I had several pairs when we lived in the interior.


I had some mukluks but they weren't waterproof and my attempts at making them that way were visually unappealing. Didn't know about spray waterproofing at the time.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The warmest boots I ever wore hands down were called "Bunny" boots. I had several pairs when we lived in the interior.


These are rated for -60 so I should be good


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a bottle of petron xo cafe that has my name written all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense! Does the piping for the fountain interfere with the rink?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The warmest boots I ever wore hands down were called "Bunny" boots. I had several pairs when we lived in the interior.


I'd have to go with a pair of Mickey Mouse boots he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Toes will be nice and toasty out here anyways today
> 
> Now to borrow that parka from Great white and we good
> 
> View attachment 5048426View attachment 5048427


Nice. Looks like my snowmobile boots.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Walnut Mmmmm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd have to go with a pair of Mickey Mouse boots he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he


While Caribou hunting in -50 I went through overflow ice & filled up a boot. Quickly dumped out the boot, wrung out my sock & I was good for several more hours. They are unbelievable!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

And one for @Laughing Grass 


My modeling career is probably over


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And one for @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 5048439
> 
> My modeling career is probably over


Dab?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That makes sense! Does the piping for the fountain interfere with the rink?


No I suspect they flood it a little deeper for the ice rink. 

The maple leafs played on it last year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And one for @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 5048439
> 
> My modeling career is probably over


how did you do that?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And one for @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 5048439
> 
> My modeling career is probably over


What did you do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do?


Think MSB was right, a torch was involved.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab?


Some burning wood. Would love a dab but work........later it's on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The warmest boots I ever wore hands down were called "Bunny" boots. I had several pairs when we lived in the interior.


GWN the snow bunny, never would have guessed it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how did you do that?





curious2garden said:


> What did you do?


The other night I threw a piece of wood on the fire and it smothered it.....I should have grabbed the poker to move it. Didn't hurt but it puffed up pretty good because I'm using latex gloves.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Working on ICBM's in Kansas, I am a SAC trained killer.
> *I was supposed to turn it in before I left but no one knew who was responsible for taking it*. Took it to two different places and they told me to take it somewhere else so I said screw it and kept it.
> I have a hood for a field jacket also, it has synthetic fur on it though.


It's set up to fail, they don't want them back. That's why there was no process, they just couldn't tell you.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning.....hoes everyone doing...think i have a slight hangover had a few to many ....thats ok though
> 
> woke up this morning to another warm one.....70F and a south wind a blowing.....today's high 81f, tonight we have a cold front blowing through gonna drop the temps 20 degrees and with rain tomorrow.....
> 
> ...


I read that as "morning hoes" 


Paul Drake said:


> Dab?


why thank you, I think I will.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2021)

The skim ice is melting today, just got a dusting yesterday.
It's 60f right now, fog lifted and sun broke thru. 
I'll kick in a dab joint, and join you all


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I read that as "morning hoes"


yeah i just re-read that myself oops, what happens when i don't have any coffee and breakfast in me in the morning, especially after the few i had last night


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Me and a couple of buddies stayed up watching the chief's and chargers game last night, good game, and i won 60 bucks


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

@Laughing Grass ding ding


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> process


Prior to leaving the base they gave everyone a checklist of places to go to get a date and initials on each item saying they were complied with. I just put a date and threw in some initials, there, complied with...lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I suspect they flood it a little deeper for the ice rink.
> 
> The maple leafs played on it last year.


Who?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Who?
> 
> SH420


First base.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I read that as "morning hoes"
> 
> why thank you, I think I will.


I did too. My hoes don't stay til morning. 
Although I may need to ask a few to start showing up in the morning...
Which one's, is truly the question 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> First base.


Oh. You lost me! Sports ball. @Metasynth you're knowledgeable in this arena 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh. You lost me! Sports ball. @Metasynth you're knowledgeable in this arena
> 
> SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


>


i love that sketch by Abbot and Costello....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I read that as "morning hoes"
> 
> why thank you, I think I will.


I'm more of an evening hoe


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

why am i getting the feeling i'm gonna pay for that all day....dang hangovers


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2021)

Hope this contributes to all the foul weather gear protection talk , just doing my part .









Penis Panhandle Covers/willy Warmers - Etsy


This Crochet Art item by TurtleLakeHookery has 25 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Saint Croix Falls, WI. Listed on Dec 2, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why am i getting the feeling i'm gonna pay for that all day....dang hangovers


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


this is very true...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why am i getting the feeling i'm gonna pay for that all day....dang hangovers


I have a friend who posted to a group chat on Thanksgiving with this picture and titled it Smart Chickens. That was probably close to ten years ago. Every year at Thanksgiving we pepper her with pictures of turkeys and call them smart chickens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes, I'm sorry dear but I cant do Pineapple on pizza.


So how did it go Wednesday? 

Am I still in the running?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So how did it go Wednesday?
> 
> Should I still be running?


FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Go!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So how did it go Wednesday?
> 
> Am I still in the running?


Yes, but we have to keep it quiet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes, but we have to keep it quiet!


Mums the word.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mums the word.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go!


Damn, someone brought pizza, I got all distracted for an hour.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2021)

There might be hope for my world still...the price of beef is coming down! Yea tenderloin, from America, aka not kangaroo meat!! (hopefully)


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There might be hope for my world still...the price of beef is coming down! Yea tenderloin, from America, aka not kangaroo meat!! (hopefully)
> 
> View attachment 5048637


Penis


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Penis


Why does adding "wrinkle" to that word make some much funnier 

   

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There might be hope for my world still...the price of beef is coming down! Yea tenderloin, from America, aka not kangaroo meat!! (hopefully)
> 
> View attachment 5048637


Whats wrong with the surplus meat we don’t want


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2021)

Put some Sundae Driver lube on the penis, looks like an early night.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2021)

Pagans win, sacrifice goat in bondage.








Sweden’s arson goat represents the true spirit of Christmas


The Gävle Goat is a Swedish tradition, as is burning it down




www.theverge.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There might be hope for my world still...the price of beef is coming down! Yea tenderloin, from America, aka not kangaroo meat!! (hopefully)
> 
> View attachment 5048637


Rib steaks were$14+ today, Porterhouse were $8+, picked up 4 Porterhouse...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Some are stupid...


I gotta tell you, I licked a cake of ammonium chloride (salt of hartshorn) when I was young.

Eeewww ,,, and yet (licks again)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> By some, you mean you?


No, mostly folks with no obvious eyebrows.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> My 4" turns into 1", it's depressing.


IKR!!1!

And I’m not even talking anatomy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Get a piece of Styrofoam to sit on........the old timers you to say that sitting on cold rocks gives you the " piles " .


I wasn't being sarcastic. Ya don't have to put the Styrofoam inside your pants.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> sacrifice goat in bondage.


The people or the goat? Do they make thigh high boots that fit on a goat?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> The people or the goat? Do they make thigh high boots that fit on a goat?


Remember the Dragnet redo?


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

The safe word is MMAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> The safe word is MMAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


coontang.

The safe word is always (slump, snore)


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2021)

It's just karma, you must of been a sacrificial goat in a past life.


cannabineer said:


> I gotta tell you, I licked a cake of ammonium chloride (salt of hartshorn) when I was young.
> 
> Eeewww ,,, and yet (licks again)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's just karma, you must of been a sacrificial goat in a past life.


What benefit?


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> coontang.


Goats can't say that...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Goats can't say that...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Ha ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Munchies


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> MunchiesView attachment 5048840


Mmm…nut butter…lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm…nut butter…lol
> View attachment 5048841


And the drink of the night is


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

I sence munchies, you stoners  



Me to..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I sence munchies, you stoners
> 
> View attachment 5048853
> 
> Me to..


I was going to say it takes one to know one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Well we are about this close to getting back on track


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2021)

I'd like to know who ate all my chocolates!! Or better yet, who stole my willpower ! They were quite tasty!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

I confess dark web did it


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2021)

Well I did manage to get a handful of Christmas cards out. It was depressing going through my address book...So many people are dead now. I really need a new ! But it would be empty.  Hmmmmm

God I smoked a ton of wax tonight...Made a special blend and got particularly toasted.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well we are about this closeView attachment 5048854 to getting back on track


What kind of light? Looks purdy!! Is it 2 lights??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I did manage to get a handful of Christmas cards out. It was depressing going through my address book...So many people are dead now. I really need a new ! But it would be empty.  Hmmmmm
> 
> God I smoked a ton of wax tonight...Made a special blend and got particularly toasted.
> 
> What kind of light? Looks purdy!! Is it 2 lights??


 the little light is a philzon and the white one is a Hortibloom I think that how you spell it 600 watts of purple Power and the big one is 400 watts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

I wanted hps light but went with led lights to see how it would end up so far I can not argue with them


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> it takes one to know one


Fify

Yep, bout an 11 right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Fify
> 
> Yep, bout an 11 right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Or should I put this up for Texas


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I sence munchies, you stoners
> 
> View attachment 5048853
> 
> Me to..




  




SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or should I put this up for TexasView attachment 5048862


Nice station
More my path..js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice station
> More my path..js
> 
> View attachment 5048876


Ha ha ha I would have to get off the phone account and turn on the main Pandora account for them stations


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Ok back to the munchies


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok back to the munchiesView attachment 5048885


Enjoy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Enjoy...


We went with popcorn


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We went with popcornView attachment 5048887


With Or without butter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> With Or without butter?


Without


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Without


Think canna, unless


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Think canna, unless


I do a wicked caramel popcorn yes with t h c


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Ok it's late, sleep well everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I do a wicked caramel popcorn yes with t h c


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Sleep well


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 18, 2021)

Johnny Cash on Columbo, yep late night tv is awesome HA
Bible commercials, MIRACLE SPRING WATER is actually a thing! 
Lady had pain water coming from her eyes as she told of being a crack addict but thanks to MIRACLE SPRING WATER she was cleaned by the Lond.
Back to Columbo. And cawfee.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 18, 2021)

Look at the time! Morning.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 18, 2021)

I had 3 med clinics jobs this week, M-W, people were lined up every morning, all sick or being tested in groups by their employers.
Flu, norovirus and covid by the half dozen, what a nightmare. People passed out in cars, groups coughing on each other and in denial, and families all coming in holding their stomachs, ugh.
There were 3 of us waiting to do work till the hall traffic cleared out, even the employees were coming out for fresh air, laughing so they wouldn't cry.
Still feeling ok, already made a batch of chicken noodle soup. This is looking like 2020 holiday spread all over again.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2021)

My back is killing me this morning, ugh.
Time for edibles 
Gotta be this fluctuating weather...
Good chill, morning people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Morning






Now it's supposed to be 8" of snow.....starting any minute now. 

Happy Saturday what's everyone doing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are excited about the snow, right?

Inspection later . I hope this one doesnt suck inside the walls too!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going into the office today.  



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You are excited about the snow, right?
> 
> Inspection later . I hope this one doesnt suck inside the walls too!


Hell yeah I am. Gonna use my new Carhartt coveralls 

Good luck today



shrxhky420 said:


> Going into the office today.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Tell them there's 8" of snow coming and you didn't put on your snow tires.........then come on over so we can build a igloo bar


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2021)

Still pretty achey, stuffy, and lethargic from this damn flu. Gotta drive up to Milwaukee to play a dinner party this evening, then I'll be able to stay home for another week. It is gonna be harvest week, though, so no real rest for the wicked. At least we have been avoiding the snow so far, really strange weather this year...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 18, 2021)

Hurry up Sunday. Can’t wait to see my 3 cool family members.
I thought today was Wednesday until my dad just called!


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah I am. Gonna use my new Carhartt coveralls
> 
> Good luck today
> 
> ...


A bar like this one.






Don't for forget the centerpiece fountain.






Fuck youtube. For those that do not click here is a preview.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 18, 2021)

Getting our first snow of the year in MA.... .5 to 2 inches BawHahaha. 
Gonna do some cake baking, get some firewood and have a fire after dark.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm here, working on cup #1 of coffee. Fog is trying to figure out whether it is coming or going, hopefully going.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> A bar like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was imagining lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping to get my last plant trimmed, and I have a few more of the new batch that need loli-popping. And I have transplanting to do but that's probably another day. It's cold out so good indoor projects.




shrxhky420 said:


> Going into the office today.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Bring dabs!!


They have snow rooms in some of the spas on NCL cruise ships


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Johnny Cash on Columbo, yep late night tv is awesome HA
> Bible commercials, MIRACLE SPRING WATER is actually a thing!
> Lady had pain water coming from her eyes as she told of being a crack addict but thanks to MIRACLE SPRING WATER she was cleaned by the Lond.
> Back to Columbo. And cawfee.


Almighty Wash! Sanctity-Adjusted Water!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hoping to get my last plant trimmed, and I have a few more of the new batch that need loli-popping. And I have transplanting to do but that's probably another day. It's cold out so good indoor projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dabs brought! Just got here. Gonna poof on some dab and head in. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Almighty Wash! Sanctity-Adjusted Water!


I felt “changed”


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 18, 2021)

My cats keep drinking the Christmas tree water.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> My cats keep drinking the Christmas tree water.


Add a little dog pee.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Add a little dog pee.


"Why are you following the dog with a glass?"
"You don't want to know."


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Why are you following the dog with a glass?"
> "You don't want to know."


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

got the legs on my dab press modified so I could get more leverage. Works perfectly, I can put my full weight on the jack without having to hold the top of the press


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> got the legs on my dab press modified so I could get more leverage. Works perfectly, I can put my full weight on the jack without having to hold the top of the press
> 
> View attachment 5049143View attachment 5049144View attachment 5049141View attachment 5049142


The extensions even stow! Nice work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The extensions even stow! Nice work.


I didn’t actually make it  I drew the picture and a guy at my brothers work made them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t actually make it  I drew the picture and a guy at my brothers work made them.


Even better! Officer-level delegation skills.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 18, 2021)

Very pretty


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Officer-level


I don't think a lot of them I worked for could draw a legible picture.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks good LG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5049176


cool tool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Even better! Officer-level delegation skills.


I excel at giving orders.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5049176


Did you press that? Looks sick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

Strong lol.


cannabineer said:


> cool tool


I’ve got the wrong parchment paper, it’s bleeding through. I need to buy silicone coated. It’s snowing like hell and now I’m high


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you press that? Looks sick


yes just a couple grams to test it out


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Strong lol.
> 
> 
> I’ve got the wrong parchment paper, it’s bleeding through. I need to buy silicone coated. It’s snowing like hell and now I’m high
> ...


I’ve had bad experiences with silicone and dabs. But the short exposure should be fine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had bad experiences with silicone and dabs. But the short exposure should be fine.


I was wondering about that. How did you make the dabs? Alcohol?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes just a couple grams to test it out


Temp? Looks nice and clean


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was wondering about that. How did you make the dabs? Alcohol?


Three-stage process.

1) extraction with hexanes followed by solvent recovery.
2) Short-path distillation under pump vacuum.
3) Turns out some of the wax distilled! Imagine my long face when a nonchemist called me on that. I dewax with methanol. The wax crystallizes and is filterable.

After a vacuum purge, I store the resultant bear grease in 5ml plastic syringes. I pulled one aged three to make my latest edible, one 5ml portion adjusted to 100 ml with avocado oil. No noticeable degradation and zero nasty flavor. I eat it plain from a plastic pipet (1ml = 50 mg distillate so at least 45 mg in the am, 2ml in the evening, both usually chased with some fatty food for better uptake).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Temp? Looks nice and clean


190 I’ve tried 200 as well and it was darker.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2021)

I didn’t use a bag either, just stuffed a nug in and squished


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Three-stage process.
> 
> 1) extraction with hexanes followed by solvent recovery.
> 2) Short-path distillation under pump vacuum.
> ...


What happened with the silicone though?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2021)

Inspectors are such cool people...

This one had two big issues  (and then the tens of tiny ones) Seller wants to get it fixed and offer me another walkthrough. I am feeling good about this.

Not enough amps though. Gonna have to upgrade before increasing my grow size >.<


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Three-stage process.
> 
> 1) extraction with hexanes followed by solvent recovery.
> 2) Short-path distillation under pump vacuum.
> ...


So the Bear grease is already decarbed?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Strong lol.
> 
> 
> I’ve got the wrong parchment paper, it’s bleeding through. I need to buy silicone coated. It’s snowing like hell and now I’m high
> ...


Nice press...the one in use is crap(plates are small works fine I think)


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Three-stage process.
> 
> 1) extraction with *hexanes* followed by solvent recovery.
> 2) Short-path distillation under pump vacuum.
> ...


@cannabineer 




__





eFunda: O-Ring Materials Compatibile with Chemical Hexane







www.efunda.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fluorocarbon, Buna-N and a few others show green. Where do you need o-rings?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fluorocarbon, Buna-N and a few others show green. Where do you need o-rings?


It's about compatibility. Silicone and hexane. Was just something I saw a while back that made me think of the silicone issue you had.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's compatibility. Silicone and hexane. Was just something I saw a while back that made me think of the silicone issue you had.


Ok but _where_ are there o-rings in the apparatus you’re thinking about?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fluorocarbon, Buna-N and a few others show green. Where do you need o-rings?


Any decent hydraulic repair shop should have a full selection of Buna-N O-rings in both 70 and 90 durometer (with 70 being the "standard").


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ok but _where_ are there o-rings in the apparatus you’re thinking about?


Has nothing to do with o-rings. 


Didn't you have a issue with your extract reacting with the silicone?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Has nothing to do with o-rings.
> 
> 
> Didn't you have a issue with your extract reacting with the silicone?


Yes, but in an extraction rig that should not be an issue. It could also be the cheap Chinese silicone used a medieval catalyst. The polymer itself shouldn’t react at all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yes, but in an extraction rig that should not be an issue. It could also be the cheap Chinese silicone used a medieval catalyst. The polymer itself shouldn’t react at all.


It could have been the container. I can see that because I'm sure you have your technique down solid. I saw something with hex and silicone being an issue one day and thought of that....I can't even remember what I was researching. Might have been containers.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It could have been the container. I can see that because I'm sure you have your technique down solid. I saw something with hex and silicone being an issue one day and thought of that....I can't even remember what I was researching. Might have been containers.


I seem to remember silicones will swell in light hydrocarbons. I’d use nitrile rubber, cheap and super available.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It could have been the container. I can see that because I'm sure you have your technique down solid. I saw something with hex and silicone being an issue one day and thought of that....I can't even remember what I was researching. *Might have been containers*.


It was


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

I ended up just using glass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It was


I want to clarify. It might have been containers and materials I was researching to store oil in.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I seem to remember silicones will swell in light hydrocarbons. I’d use nitrile rubber, cheap and super available.


flameproof hyd. oil required Viton O-rings, cost more but lasts.

Should you have the need.

"Why is Viton so expensive?"
Why use Viton™? A Viton™ o ring *will tend to be significantly more expensive than the equivalent nitrile component*. This is because it simply does the job where other products cannot.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> So the Bear grease is already decarbed?


Completely. A distillation ensures this. Source pot temps are 160 degrees, way above decarb temps.
I can hear the pump chug when decarb happens around 100 degrees. It’s the CO2 coming off the THCA.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 18, 2021)

Last of my peppers - gonna be good on some
Pizza in about a month!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 18, 2021)

Homemade burgers tonight. 

Step 1: Homemade buns


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Strong lol.
> 
> 
> I’ve got the wrong parchment paper, it’s bleeding through. I need to buy silicone coated. It’s snowing like hell *and now I’m high*
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Homemade burgers tonight.
> 
> Step 1: Homemade buns
> 
> View attachment 5049328


Those Burgers done yet? Jezzz!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 18, 2021)

I got a hobby for tomorrow, $37.29 after $2/lb coupon.
Rib roast


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Those Burgers done yet? Jezzz!


Yep, done and eaten.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I got a hobby for tomorrow, $37.29 after $2/lb coupon.
> Rib roast
> 
> View attachment 5049353


LOL that would take me three days to dry brine LOL 




(pretty much what I do)


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t actually make it  I drew the picture and a guy at my brothers work made them.


That makes you the engineer!! Nice job!



Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5049176


Meltdown?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5049418


I am still drooling for tater tots.

You bastard! 

I might have to defrost a burger.

The mac and cheese looks delicious too.

It was a frozen TV dinner tonight and I have a tenderloin in the fridge! BUT I did get the last of the plants trimmed, and it was a HUGE PITA.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yep, done and eaten.
> 
> View attachment 5049403


Like [email protected]@!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am still drooling for tater tots.
> 
> You bastard!
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5049517View attachment 5049517


Is that a swirled cheesecake bite, or a marbled cupcake?


Either way, yes please!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2021)

Greek Ironwort tea is my new favorite. I think I am just morphing into a grandma at rapid speeds...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is that a swirled cheesecake bite, or a marbled cupcake?
> 
> 
> Either way, yes please!


That is a cinnamon roll


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5049517View attachment 5049517


I settled for a half dozen pizza rolls, a chocolate ice cream bar while they were nuking, and a Hershey's with almonds chocolate bar for desert.

I still want a burger with tater tots though!


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am still drooling for tater tots.
> 
> You bastard!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2021)

All right lets do this dab time


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

Good morning beautiful people.
Well yes it is dab time. Then dad time at noon.
Merry faux Christmas


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

It’s 68 btw, supposed to hit the mid 80s. Maybe jacuzzi weather?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe jacuzzi weather?


I got 2 inches of Slurpee dumped last night, with freezing rain.
Wish I had a jacuzzi to melt it.
Just a preview of hell, that's what it is.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2021)

always with the sleep in Sunday , come on now .


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> View attachment 5049627
> 
> always with the sleep in Sunday , come on now .


Last one up gets a snowball


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2021)

Not to be the task master but shouldnt your kitchen already be fired up and kicking out the deliciousness and not thinking about snowball fights ?  

My 1st snowball has your name on it ,lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 19, 2021)

First things first....
Who made the coffee?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

Morning






Play day! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> First things first....
> Who made the coffee?


Coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That makes you the engineer!! Nice job!
> 
> 
> Meltdown?


lol. Yes meltdown, I cleaned my rig yesterday. Tastes insanely good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we got a few inches of snow yesterday. I’m not hating it yet. This is my plan for the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we got a few inches of snow yesterday. I’m not hating it yet. This is my plan for the day.
> View attachment 5049670


Looks nice. And hopefully sticks around. Little wet but it's good for some base.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we got a few inches of snow yesterday. I’m not hating it yet. This is my plan for the day.
> View attachment 5049670


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

Off to see Marley @Laughing Grass . Got her 9 lb hammer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks nice. And hopefully sticks around. Little wet but it's good for some base.


Snowball fight!




Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5049682View attachment 5049683


Don’t mind if I do!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we got a few inches of snow yesterday. I’m not hating it yet. This is my plan for the day.
> View attachment 5049670


Now that looks like a great Sunday morning plan.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Off to see Marley @Laughing Grass . Got her 9 lb hammer.


tell hot Marley I said hi.

hope yoI have fun with your dad today.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 19, 2021)

2 scoops for breakfast


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> tell hot Marley I said hi.
> 
> hope yoI have fun with your dad today.


Will do it


----------



## go go kid (Dec 19, 2021)

enjoying some outside time with my dad, even though we dont see eye to eye, were still getting stuff done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 scoops for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 5049684


breakfast of champions




bk78 said:


> Now that looks like a great Sunday morning plan.


last night was coffee tequila and hot chocolate with baileys. I‘m not sure my liver will survive the next two weeks.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> breakfast of champions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll 3d print a new one for you in a few years, right?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Not to be the task master but shouldnt your kitchen already be fired up and kicking out the deliciousness and not thinking about snowball fights ?
> 
> My 1st snowball has your name on it ,lol


I'm makin Christmas cookies, next batch is drug free for the weirdos.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 68 btw, supposed to hit the mid 80s. Maybe jacuzzi weather?


It's 26 here shooting for 57. Have a great time with your dad and Karen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

Wife and I got boosted.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife and I got boosted.


Is that the same as "hot coffee" or "safety meeting"?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 19, 2021)

Winter's back here too....17f with the wind chill, 27f without. That's the high for the day too. 

Gonna saw off a few filet mignons for dinner, with some baked potatoes and acorn squash....It's a good excuse to have the oven on for an hour.

I came across a syringe full of "puck oil" I made a while back...I'm thinking edibles, and i have enough trim for a run of bubble hash. All I need now is ambition.



DCcan said:


> Is that the same as "hot coffee" or "safety meeting"?


I think they got robbed


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Is that the same as "hot coffee" or "safety meeting"?


That's next  

Booster shots......didn't feel a thing. Arm is starting to get a little tender. But I'm super happy that's out of the way.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's next
> 
> Booster shots......didn't feel a thing. Arm is starting to get a little tender. But I'm super happy that's out of the way.


The feeling in my pinkie is almost completely back, they gave it too high, hit the nerves.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The feeling in my pinkie is almost completely back, they gave it too high, hit the nerves.


Yeah I've been wondering who trained the pharmacists. All the badly placed shots were from pharmacists. I just mark where I want it and tell them to hit right above the X.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2021)

Next batches turned out better, never made these before.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

✓ 3 dab safety meeting  

Now lunch. Then go out and play on the plow while the kids snowboard. Then hot chocolate/toddies.....wrap gifts and probably some Mario Kart.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> .wrap gifts


 This one is for the favorite


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> This one is for the favoriteView attachment 5049809


Haha that's so good I'mma do it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

From Santa of course


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

Can you say a gorgeous day?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2021)

Quiet this morning…


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Quiet this morning…


SHOULD I BE LOUDER???


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> SHOULD I BE LOUDER???


What?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What?


I SAID PENIS












Good morning. How are you today, malty?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I SAID PENIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that! Cold but better, had a low grade fever. They are predicting snow here next week!!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 19, 2021)

I was going to up pot my seedlings, got all set up, and realized they are a little too wet to transplant without damaging the roots, so I wait a day or 2.

Did manage to get 2 loads of laundry done, filled the bird feeders,  and just cooked a burger on the grill...nippy as can be.

Do they call it nippy because it makes your nipples perky??


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was going to up pot my seedlings, got all set up, and realized they are a little too wet to transplant without damaging the roots, so I wait a day or 2.
> 
> Did manage to get 2 loads of laundry done, filled the bird feeders,  and just cooked a burger on the grill...nippy as can be.
> 
> Do they call it nippy because it makes your nipples perky??


Nipply.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I heard that! Cold but better, had a low grade fever. They are predicting snow here next week!!!


Fevers suck, stay under the blankies and feel better! Make someone with bouncy preteen limbs shovel if it sticks


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2021)

Damn, my secret Santas put in work! I dunno what to say, thanks y’all!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 19, 2021)

What a Great day.

Now…GO BUCS


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I heard that! Cold but better, had a low grade fever. They are predicting snow here next week!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Damn, my secret Santas put in work! I dunno what to say, thanks y’all!!
> 
> View attachment 5049968
> 
> ...


OMG OMG!! We MUST have pics of what you turn that into!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG OMG!! We MUST have pics of what you turn that into!


Whatever it is, it'll be on next year's cock calendar 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Dec 19, 2021)

I carved 2 steaks off the tenderloin tonight....It was good, even though I slightly over cooked them. It was too cold to stand out there and monitor them... 

I'm not ready for a Monday, but it's coming ready or not kiddo's!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I carved 2 steaks off the tenderloin tonight....It was good, even though I slightly over cooked them. It was too cold to stand out there and monitor them...
> 
> I'm not ready for a Monday, but it's coming ready or not kiddo's!


Now I'm hungry for steak and eggs


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2021)

https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/health/ouch-bomb-squad-called-to-hospital-after-man-gets-munition-stuck-in-his-rectum-79944b75-a7bc-4b11-8f08-abdaccaa4712


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Good morning, happy Monday everyone. Except for Tom Brady, crybaby


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Morning






-1° and clear. Getting my new sunglasses today....might go for a few runs after that, before all the crazy tourists come out for the holidays. My shoulder is pretty sore and I didn't get great sleep because of it though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t hurt yourself sir  fire in the bowl?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Good morning happy Monday. 

@Paul Drake how did it go with your dad and Marley?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do to your shoulder?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did you do to your shoulder?


Booster shot yesterday. And an old injury in that shoulder is bothering me too. But I can't tell if it's the shot or the injury that's worse. Hot shower helped a bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Booster shot yesterday. And an old injury in that shoulder is bothering me too. But I can't tell if it's the shot or the injury that's worse. Hot shower helped a bit.


Have you tried a dab? 

I heard that works.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried a dab?
> 
> I heard that works.


Not yet lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booster, I see, good morning everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

I felt nothing from the booster.

It was a great day. She said my friend is a hottie.

Dad gave us both some kind of Bluetooth, CD player, and fm stereo speaker thingy. Barbie and Marley were excited.

Had great food. The gluten free macaroni shrimp salad was to die for!

How are you little sister?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass she stayed the night to make Christmas cookies with my mother. God bless that child, she’s the first to understand and tolerate my mother. 
She’s so sweet. NOT THE MOTHER! lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I felt nothing from the booster.
> 
> It was a great day. She said my friend is a hottie.
> 
> ...


Lol you showed her that pic? 

I'm doing good. Had a fun weekend just hanging out.

Covid booster opened to my age group this morning. Feb 11 was the earliest I could get


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol you showed her that pic?
> 
> I'm doing good. Had a fun weekend just hanging out.
> 
> Covid booster opened to my age group this morning. Feb 11 was the earliest I could get


Go get it. Makes the vaccine 87 times more effective!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Go get it. Makes the vaccine 87 times more effective!


I am! I was hoping it would be sooner than February.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I am! I was hoping it would be sooner than February.


Oh. Shit. I thought you meant they opened it to you this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh. Shit. I thought you meant they opened it to you this morning.


Just opened to registration unfortunately.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2021)

Brrrrrr. 

Transplanting on the agenda for today. 

4 shopping days ril Christmas...No pressure, lol. I am doing very little. It might be about like my first Christmas here...I had just moved in, the place was still heavy into renovations, including NO furnace, only a wood stove. On Christmas day it was warmer, and i washed all the windows inside and out. Therapy for the mind and soul! 

I'm pretty glad (in a way) I canceled the cruise for Jan 2nd that involved a flight to New Orleans...My friends are still going. I said yeah if I see your name on my caller ID, I am not answering, because I'll know you need a ride from New Orleans back home!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

What 


Laughing Grass said:


> Just opened to registration unfortunately.


are you and stoney doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What
> 
> are you and stoney doing today?


gonna see a couple friends and drop gifts off. nothing else planned. How about you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna see a couple friends and drop gifts off. nothing else planned. How about you?


One thing DISPENSARY, finally Sativas. Pineapple upside down cake and Crown Chakra yum.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna see a couple friends and drop gifts off. nothing else planned. How about you?


Yesterday was hard. I won’t be going anywhere for a while.
We were vaping in the bathroom since they can’t smell lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2021)

Weekend time?! WOOOOAH
Bong and coffee and steak and eggs!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna see a couple friends and drop gifts off. nothing else planned. How about you?


I’m gonna see if she can come in may. She works from home anyway.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Weekend time?! WOOOOAH
> Bong and coffee and steak and eggs!!!!


Yes please!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> One thing DISPENSARY, finally Sativas. Pineapple upside down cake and Crown Chakra yum.









Paul Drake said:


> Yesterday was hard. I won’t be going anywhere for a while.
> We were vaping in the bathroom since they can’t smell lol


I bet. That was a long car ride. 

lol the mermaid sneaks dabs in the bathroom. She thinks I can't smell it. 



Rsawr said:


> Weekend time?! WOOOOAH
> Bong and coffee and steak and eggs!!!!


How did it go with your home inspection? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Booster, I see, good morning everyone


Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Bubba Kush dabs and GO


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

@Laughing Grass did y’all vape and drink patron?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How did it go with your home inspection? Sorry if I missed it.


Some issues, waiting to hear their response back about what on my list they will have addressed. I want it, so I am hoping they agree to the big ticket items.
I want it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass did y’all vape and drink patron?


We had a few shots Saturday then switched back to baileys. I'm taking a break from it all today, I'm not going to make it to NYE at this pace. 



Rsawr said:


> Some issues, waiting to hear their response back about what on my list they will have addressed. I want it, so I am hoping they agree to the big ticket items.
> I want it.


No deal breakers tho? Hope you get it, I liked that interior.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had a few shots Saturday then switched back to baileys. I'm taking a break from it all today, I'm not going to make it to NYE at this pace.
> 
> 
> 
> No deal breakers tho? Hope you get it, I liked that interior.


I'm (hoping to) take a break from dabs for a few days...I went through over a gram a day the past few days, and it's not even getting me very high.

BUT, I should be getting some carts delivered today or tomorrow...,knock on wood. Just 1 for me actually, but something different for a few days.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had a few shots Saturday then switched back to baileys. I'm taking a break from it all today, I'm not going to make it to NYE at this pace.
> 
> 
> 
> No deal breakers tho? Hope you get it, I liked that interior.


There ARE deal breakers, but they are also things that are expected to be addressed by a seller of a home being listed as move-in ready. I have until Thursday to refuse based on the inspection findings, and leave the deal with no obligations or money lost aside from the inspection. They have to respond within a reasonable time frame, or grant us an extension on the inspection period. Otherwise I guess I am back to looking. I did my first round of inspections during the weekend when time was not technically ticking on my having to make a decision. Hoping they get back to me today.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There ARE deal breakers, but they are also things that are expected to be addressed by a seller of a home being listed as move-in ready. I have until Thursday to refuse based on the inspection findings, and leave the deal with no obligations or money lost aside from the inspection. They have to respond within a reasonable time frame, or grant us an extension on the inspection period. Otherwise I guess I am back to looking. I did my first round of inspections during the weekend when time was not technically ticking on my having to make a decision. Hoping they get back to me today.


Stick to your guns and don't let your love of the house override what needs to be fixed. I don't think you would, just felt I had to say that.
29 degrees this morning and foggy. Everything outside looks like a glazed doughnut.
Mornin


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stick to your guns and don't let your love of the house override what needs to be fixed. I don't think you would, just felt I had to say that.
> 29 degrees this morning and foggy. Everything outside looks like a glazed doughnut.
> Mornin


Morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2021)

Morning everyone....i would hope everyone had a decent weekend.....

woke up this morning to a soggy 41F, it's been raining here off and on all weekend, chilly wet honestly is an inside the house stay, but i couldn't had to grab some gifts for the grandson and others this weekend......high today 58F...course the icying on the cake is, when Xmas hits, we'll be in the lower 80's.....

just made a fresh pot of coffee......so warmup a coming

okay, i'm gonna attack the bean and cheese........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There ARE deal breakers, but they are also things that are expected to be addressed by a seller of a home being listed as move-in ready. I have until Thursday to refuse based on the inspection findings, and leave the deal with no obligations or money lost aside from the inspection. They have to respond within a reasonable time frame, or grant us an extension on the inspection period. Otherwise I guess I am back to looking. I did my first round of inspections during the weekend when time was not technically ticking on my having to make a decision. Hoping they get back to me today.


Buying seems so much more stressful than selling.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buying seems so much more stressful than selling.


Selling is stressful too, in other ways.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

Damn, I'm glad I don't need to go anywhere this morning. Now that there is more light I don't think the visibility is more than 1/4 mile. I can barely see the house at the end of the road.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, I'm glad I don't need to go anywhere this morning. Now that there is more light I don't think the visibility is more than 1/4 mile. I can barely see the house at the end of the road.


Good news, we have warmed up from 23 to 26 and cavu.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> cavu


?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> ?


Ceiling and visibility unlimited.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buying seems so much more stressful than selling.


Ehh, I feel like I have the power as the buyer. I am waving their paycheck around. They will fix it or not sell the thing. Nobody would buy it right now, so they need to fix it anyhow. 

And on my selling side I am being pressured for all sorts of bullshit credits when they agreed to buy as-is. So far I pointed out their agreement and have said no to everything, and they have backed down each time. But if I were listing it as move in ready I would have already been asked to make huge dollar amount repairs.

I think it is simply hard to move around something that doesn't fit in a shopping bag. On all sides!


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

YAY! Looks like the sun is winning the battle against the fog. I can see a bit of blue sky! Rain moving in for the rest of the week but I'm OK with that, bring it.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> YAY! Looks like the sun is winning the battle against the fog. I can see a bit of blue sky! Rain moving in for the rest of the week but I'm OK with that, bring it.


Yeah. This is the most rain we’ve gotten before a January in a while. It feels good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

Just add water and maybe even some light he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Damn, my secret Santas put in work! I dunno what to say, thanks y’all!!
> 
> View attachment 5049968
> 
> ...


So what are you plans for that beef?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

I replaced the dentyne that my partner keeps in her car with thrills soap gum. 

Best purchase I've ever made hands down.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I replaced the dentyne that my partner keeps in her car with thrills soap gum.
> 
> Best purchase I've ever made hands down.


How likely are you to forget, and grab some in a month or two?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 20, 2021)

Cereal Milk for breakfast


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Buying seems so much more stressful than selling.


It is right now, because it's a sellers market. Buyers and their agents are at the mercy of sellers, for the most part. But sellers have their stresses too, especially if they have to buy another.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I replaced the dentyne that my partner keeps in her car with thrills soap gum.
> 
> Best purchase I've ever made hands down.


Does it really taste like soap?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How likely are you to forget, and grab some in a month or two?



I did it on Friday and forgot. She ate one today lol then threw the pack out the window 



Tangerine_ said:


> Does it really taste like soap?


tastes more like old lady perfume than soap IMO.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did it on Friday and forgot. She ate one today lol then threw the pack out the window
> 
> 
> 
> tastes more like old lady perfume than soap IMO.


Amazing! Lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

How dare you clean my house


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How dare you clean my house View attachment 5050649


What do you feed it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

It has a name Socrates and live rats


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you feed it?


Errant grandchildren!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has a name Socrates and live rats


What are Socrate's pronouns?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

Cuddly and very curious and independent


curious2garden said:


> What are Socrate's pronouns?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What are Socrate's pronouns?


It, Its


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cuddly and very curious and independent


boy or girl lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> boy or girl lol


A boy


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

Time check, kinda. Just woke up to a wino snoring hard.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

21 years old and about 4 to 41/2 foot long


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A boy


What does Odin think of him?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello Santa 



Love you brother! It hits good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hello Santa
> View attachment 5050699
> View attachment 5050701
> 
> Love you brother! It hits good


too clean.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What does Odin think of him?


Play play can I play with the rope that moves on its own lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sup you stoners.

How you chillin' this afternoon? I've got the oil bath heated up and the crucible warming to 200°C to decarb some BHO and make Holiday Tincture for my boomer folks who I FINALLY after 30 [email protected]#[email protected] years, got off the Heady Reagan "weed is evil," caboose! I swear I knew as a teen they would be the absolute LAST people to finally admit that drugs won the war.

I really wish I could have gotten them convinced 10 years ago when the COPD diagnosis was first given but they refused to budge, I know an RSO pill (Phoenix Tear) every other day back then would have probably added years to his life; at least the last few months of his life should have some degree of quality.

Especially with this triple dose tincture I'm mixing up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> too clean.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Sup you stoners.
> 
> How you chillin' this afternoon? I've got the oil bath heated up and the crucible warming to 200°C to decarb some BHO and make Holiday Tincture for my boomer folks who I FINALLY after 30 [email protected]#[email protected] years, got off the Heady Reagan "weed is evil," caboose! I swear I knew as a teen they would be the absolute LAST people to finally admit that drugs won the war.
> 
> ...


Whaat?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hello Santa
> View attachment 5050699
> View attachment 5050701
> 
> Love you brother! It hits good


Very nice gift!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5050703


That looks so good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5050703


Have you tried the straw yet? I bought two, both were broken lol. Someday I'll try one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice gift!


I really like the blue-green bands. And it's nice and smooth


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried the straw yet? I bought two, both were broken lol. Someday I'll try one.


Yeah I remember. You never got them replaced?


I totally used it lol the thing hits really good. Fits my hand well too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I remember. You never got them replaced?
> 
> 
> I totally used it lol the thing hits really good. Fits my hand well too.


I got a refund and bought the erig. The straw seems more convenient for a quick hit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a refund and bought the erig. The straw seems more convenient for a quick hit.


Very quick and convenient. Perfect for "checking the fire"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)

6.2 on the Richter scale so who felt it out there in California


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a refund and bought the erig. The straw seems more convenient for a quick hit.


My first hunny straw was nice. Glass.



Did not last a week.

Pic from the web. Same results.


The learning curve of heat application takes its toll.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> My first hunny straw was nice. Glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a titanium nail that did that to three bongs before I quit using it. The first one it killed was my 32" tall, 4 perc, beaker bong, we called it the lung scrubber. Giving people full dabs in that thing was glorious, I was sad when it died.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6.2 on the Richter scale so who felt it out there in California


It was offshore of Mendocino county, too far away for us to feel it. Different type of soils than the Sierras.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> My first hunny straw was nice. Glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I cursed myself by joking I’d break it in a day. Both that I ordered arrived broken


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

I need to figure out a new cloning method that doesn’t involve water or pumps. This just isn’t working for me.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

I have had good luck just using peat pucks, and a mini greenhouse.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 20, 2021)

I tried to go get my budder at the dispensary. She’s going to have to get a card to pick them up for me. I couldn’t walk to the front door wtf.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have had good luck just using peat pucks, and a mini greenhouse.


that sounds more my speed. This is my second attempt with this cloner. Last time I got one pathetic root after three weeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I tried to go get my budder at the dispensary. She’s going to have to get a card to pick them up for me. I couldn’t walk to the front door wtf.
> View attachment 5050820


no drive-thru?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> My first hunny straw was nice. Glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think that if you heated the "glass" a little first it would reduce the thermal shock when you heat the nail. Just a theory.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need to figure out a new cloning method that doesn’t involve water or pumps. This just isn’t working for me. View attachment 5050804View attachment 5050805



Aerocloning took me a good long time to figure out how to get it right. 

I don't know your system but it looks like it's got a bubbler and a submersible pump from your pic.

In my system the submersible pump gets hot, like really hot, and drove the reservoir temp up to 29.5°C and higer. Even running an on-off cycle wouldn't keep my res cool enough. Lacking any brilliant way to permanently cool it, I just dropped it into a cooling bath by rubbermaid with water about 1/3 to 1/2 up the side of my res. If I keep the cooling bath at 18.5°C, then the res will sit in the Goldie-locks zone day and night.

When cloning I keep a three 2 ltr bottles with about 60% water in the freezer as ice blocks. I switch them out of the bath every 8-12 hours and that keeps my res cooled to a comfy 20°-24°C. Temps historically have been my #2 cause of problems. 

Keep everything as clean as possible, I sanitize my chamber every time I put it away and every time I get it out for use. Then keeping the temps in the Goldie-locks zone of 20°-24°C, pH between 5.8 and 6.3 and I use store purchased "drinking" water that reads an EC of approx 0.2, basically RO water. Cut the cutting at a 45° angle with a sterile blade, a quick dip in root-tech before putting in their chamber. 

Roots begin to show anywhere between 5-10 days, average is about 6 and ready for soil by day 14 at the latest, usually between 10-13.

The #1 cause of my problems historically other than temperature, making it any more complex than above. Using extra products, enhancers, cloning "foods" all have slowed or prevented root development. Keeping it simple and just having the above things in check and I get a 90%+ strike rate. Once I switch it up or try and get creative, that drops to 60% or less and adds as much as a week to the process.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need to figure out a new cloning method that doesn’t involve water or pumps. This just isn’t working for me. View attachment 5050804View attachment 5050805


Are you using the DipNGrow and pool shock? What temp is the water? 

I have a batch going right now with well water for the first time...I always used RO in the past but I shut down my RO setup...I did PH the water as it's a little high...I hope I don't mess things up as the clones are important to me!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2021)

I can not believe it, the 1996 version of How The Grinch Stole Christmas is locked up tighter than a nun. $3.99 on Amazon Prime was the cheapest I saw to stream it. I've watched it 30 times or more (for free), but damned, someone must have bought the rights. It was on Netflix and people are bitching...me included!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2021)

found it


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So what are you plans for that beef?


I’m gonna eat it…what would YOU do with it?!?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m gonna eat it…what would YOU do with it?!?


Hide it from the rest of the pack first, they don't even taste things.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Morning 
Cold front coming, been raining all night 
I got the biggest box of gluten free cookies ever from the one I love in Canada. Thank you @Laughing Grass , you’re too sweet and the cookies are delicious!
Trying to get my drugs delivered.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Morning





Hopefully it's gonna be a good day.

7 hours......that's how long it takes for my wife to break a new banger


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Ugh, the old dog ate my seedlings yesterday, ate the last one in front of me when I said "What are you doing????", he showed me.
I had them in the living room where the temps were cozy, he saw me admiring them with my head under the light, making yummy sounds.

I was saying "Oh, boy. They are looking good!" so he figured they were for eating. He ate my pepper plants this spring, forgotten he's getting a bit senile. I just see myself in a few years, so I can't get too mad.
Oh well, start again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s dab. In 3, 2, 1


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Let’s dab. In 3, 2, 1


Can't dab yet. But a small puff should be fine.......I'll go check the fire


----------



## bk78 (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need to figure out a new cloning method that doesn’t involve water or pumps. This just isn’t working for me. View attachment 5050804View attachment 5050805


They look like they are getting too much light along with too high of water temps. I had terrible results with my old aero cloners too, since running my pump 15 minutes on, 15 minutes off I’ve gotten 100% success. Get a short cycle timer like this to turn your pump off every 15 and you’ll be golden.



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00BDGHJK4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Can you set that cloner on a basement floor by any chance? Also rotate that manifold 90 degrees so it sprays lengthwise of the cloner.

You got this next round of clones in the bag, I can feel it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Aerocloning took me a good long time to figure out how to get it right.
> 
> I don't know your system but it looks like it's got a bubbler and a submersible pump from your pic.
> 
> ...





manfredo said:


> Are you using the DipNGrow and pool shock? What temp is the water?
> 
> I have a batch going right now with well water for the first time...I always used RO in the past but I shut down my RO setup...I did PH the water as it's a little high...I hope I don't mess things up as the clones are important to me!





bk78 said:


> They look like they are getting too much light along with too high of water temps. I had terrible results with my old aero cloners too, since running my pump 15 minutes on, 15 minutes off I’ve gotten 100% success. Get a short cycle timer like this to turn your pump off every 15 and you’ll be golden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using KLN rooting hormone and pool shock recipe that @tyler.durden recommended. Just plain tap water. There's no foul odors or anything like that. Water temp is 72° I've been running a cycle timer for the past five days and it's running four minutes off one minute on and I'm changing the water every three days. I turned off two of the four lights and it's about 73° in the cabinet now. this is going the same way it did for me last time and I didn't have the cabinet. I'll try raising it a bit and turning the pump. 

I'm gonna try and nurse these through as best I can... I don't have anymore of these seeds and they're such nice plants. I don't want to do aeroponic anymore, I just don't have confidence in it or my ability to get them over the finish line and cloning is a big part of my future plans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.


Is it Tuesday?!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm using KLN rooting hormone and pool shock recipe that @tyler.durden recommended. Just plain tap water. There's no foul odors or anything like that. Water temp is 72° I've been running a cycle timer for the past five days and it's running four minutes off one minute on and I'm changing the water every three days. I turned off two of the four lights and it's about 73° in the cabinet now. this is going the same way it did for me last time and I didn't have the cabinet. I'll try raising it a bit and turning the pump.
> 
> I'm gonna try and nurse these through as best I can... I don't have anymore of these seeds and they're such nice plants. I don't want to do aeroponic anymore, I just don't have confidence in it or my ability to get them over the finish line and cloning is a big part of my future plans.


That all sounds good. I too use a cycle timer to keep the temps in the lower 70's....I don't ever change the water though....That's what the pool shock is for, to kill the nasties. I do see some black stuff on your stems. I just add 15 ml every 2-3 days...usually every 3 days. Very little light. Mine are off to the side of my veg room. 

I hope they pop!

I have something weird going on with my seedlings too...I think light burn, as i have switched back to a 600 watt hortilix Blue from LED's and had it about 20" from the canopy...I had it higher and they were stretching too much....Ugh. I transplanted them yesterday and raised the light.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Tuesday?!


It's also the *first day of winter* and the winter solstice is at 10:58 am eastern time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That all sounds good. I too use a cycle timer to keep the temps in the lower 70's....I don't ever change the water though....That's what the pool shock is for, to kill the nasties. I do see some black stuff on your stems. I just add 15 ml every 2-3 days...usually every 3 days. Very little light. Mine are off to the side of my veg room.
> 
> I hope they pop!
> 
> I have something weird going on with my seedlings too...I think light burn, as i have switched back to a 600 watt hortilix Blue from LED's and had it about 20" from the canopy...I had it higher and they were stretching too much....Ugh. I transplanted them yesterday and raised the light.


I have four fluorescent tubes that can be controlled independently. Maybe I should have bought the humidity dome for the turbokloner, who knows lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's also the *first day of winter* and the winter solstice is at 10:58 am eastern time


Toni Basil is 75 now. Choreographer for Tarantino movies.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have four fluorescent tubes that can be controlled independently. Maybe I should have bought the humidity dome for the turbokloner, who knows lol.


You’ll figure it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's also the *first day of winter* and the winter solstice is at 10:58 am eastern time


I always feel like my world stops dying and this is when spring technically begins for me. It just takes time to 'see' it. Happy Solstice.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have four fluorescent tubes that can be controlled independently. Maybe I should have bought the humidity dome for the turbokloner, who knows lol.


Not necessary.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

It’s cold and raining hard


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not necessary.


I love you even without cookies


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you even without cookies


Yes but would you love me without carnitas, birria or lobster? I don't know where lobster came from but I've been feeling interested in them recently!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2021)

Now I want lobster all of a sudden...
And butter 
Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but would you love me without carnitas, birria or lobster? I don't know where lobster came from but I've been feeling interested in them recently!
> 
> View attachment 5051099


Yes but we love you from infinity and beyond he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but would you love me without carnitas, birria or lobster? I don't know where lobster came from but I've been feeling interested in them recently!
> 
> View attachment 5051099


Since I only know what loster is, it’s a draw. Drawn butter.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but we love you from infinity and beyond he he he ha ha ha he


Just watched that movie.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

@DarkWeb They sent me 2 bangers…I have to hit the post office again this week, I’ll send the other banger…lol.

Just keep it away from the wife


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but we love you from infinity and beyond he he he ha ha ha he


I'll feel far more comfy with Socrates at infinity, or beyond.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have four fluorescent tubes that can be controlled independently. Maybe I should have bought the humidity dome for the turbokloner, who knows lol.


No humidity dome everyone says....Might be too much light. One fluorescent 3' above is plenty til roots form.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll feel far more comfy with Socrates at infinity, or beyond.


That could be arranged he likes big hugs


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want lobster all of a sudden...
> And butter
> Good chill, morning people.


This usually gets a $1 drop after Chinese new year. 
*SOFT SHELL Lobster Prices -12/21/21
1 lb. (Chix) – $9.99 per lb.
1 1/4 lbs. – $9.99 per lb.
1 1/2 lbs. – $10.99 per lb.*


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> This usually gets a $1 drop after Chinese new year.
> *SOFT SHELL Lobster Prices -12/21/21
> 1 lb. (Chix) – $9.99 per lb.
> 1 1/4 lbs. – $9.99 per lb.
> 1 1/2 lbs. – $10.99 per lb.*


Stone crabs?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That could be arranged he likes big hugs


Struggle snuggle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @DarkWeb They sent me 2 bangers…I have to hit the post office again this week, I’ll send the other banger…lol.
> 
> Just keep it away from the wife


I love you man! She's not allowed to be within 5' of it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No humidity dome everyone says....Might be too much light. One fluorescent 3' above is plenty til roots form.


I moved the light off to the side like bk and c2g recommended. We'll see how it goes. 

I think I'm going to try a simpler method of coco and rooting powder next time.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love you man! She's not allowed to be within 5' of it lol


Its all good, my ex broke shit like that on a weekly basis. It happens…haha!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love you man! She's not allowed to be within 5' of it lol


does your wife smoke?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I moved the light off to the side like bk and c2g recommended. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a simpler method of coco and rooting powder next time.


 I've done the powders and found the gel works so much better in the time that I've used it I've only lost one clone because I dropped it


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

^^^ this

ref: manfredo's post


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but would you love me without carnitas, birria or lobster? I don't know where lobster came from but I've been feeling interested in them recently!
> 
> View attachment 5051099


If you've not tried them I urge you to look into "Spiny Lobster". They are the predominant warm water specie that is commercially sold & I like them head and shoulders above the cold water variety.
I prefer them halved & briefly cooked on a bbq basted with butter & lemon.

Do not overcook!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you've not tried them I urge you to look into "Spiny Lobster". They are the predominant warm water specie that is commercially sold & I prefer them head and shoulders above the cold water variety.
> I like them halved & briefly cooked on a bbq basted with butter & lemon.
> 
> Do not overcook!
> ...


Oh yeah


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does your wife smoke?


Do you think a nonsmoker could handle me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've done the powders and found the gel works so much better in the time that I've used it I've only lost one clone because I dropped it View attachment 5051113


What are those jiffy pellets made from?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are those jiffy pellets made from?


Peat


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are those jiffy pellets made from?


peat


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Stone crabs?


Thats for softshell lobster, they don't ship well, sell locally.
We get Jonah crabs locally, which are amazing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you think a nonsmoker could handle me?


lol you should order more bangers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> peat


Jinx you owe me a coke


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2021)

Morning all.....hope everything is good...

woke up this morning to a brisk 39F with dew on the ground, high today 67F and sunny........hell of a full moon last night btw

welp just got to the shop, started a pot....coffee warm up be ready very soon

now i'm gonna get some breakfast in me, yes you all know me to well.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> peat


does that mix with coco without problems?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are those jiffy pellets made from?


Peat I believe


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does that mix with coco without problems?


I would think so.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Re: peat............it's peat


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you should order more bangers.


Ikr she wasn't even smoking with it


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you've not tried them I urge you to look into "Spiny Lobster". They are the predominant warm water specie that is commercially sold & I prefer them head and shoulders above the cold water variety.
> I like them halved & briefly cooked on a bbq basted with butter & lemon.
> 
> Do not overcook!
> ...


Those are like the ones we have in Cali. No claws, and they hurt to catch without gloves…lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Re: peat............it's peat


What’s his brother’s name?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does that mix with coco without problems?


Mix? you want to keep the pellet intact. But yes you can surround the pellet in coco later


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does that mix with coco without problems?


I don't know I wouldn't think it would have any problems but again I don't know


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

I start my seeds in those pellets and after germ and say a week or so(when roots start peeking thru, I pot up the pellet in my soil mix which is about 1/3 coco


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Those are like the ones we have in Cali. No claws, and they hurt to catch without gloves…lol


Keep an eye out for these filets, really tasty.
A fish that tastes like lobster, monk fish...yum


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Keep an eye out for these filets, really tasty.
> A fish that tastes like lobster, monk fish...yum


Horribly expensive here in Calif


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Mix? you want to keep the pellet intact. But yes you can surround the pellet in coco later


I wasn't sure if they held too much water or caused other problems when surrounded with coco. I'm like 99% happy with my growing methods now, If I can get this working I'm there.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you've not tried them I urge you to look into "Spiny Lobster". They are the predominant warm water specie that is commercially sold & I prefer them head and shoulders above the cold water variety.
> I like them halved & briefly cooked on a bbq basted with butter & lemon.
> 
> Do not overcook!
> ...


I would put butter on that little yet to be fried little friend...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Keep an eye out for these filets, really tasty.
> A fish that tastes like lobster, monk fish...yum


Flashes of an anime I watch Food Wars best prepared monkfish that I've seen he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he thanks for that


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love you man! She's not allowed to be within 5' of it lol


Why can i hear, “Challenge accepted”


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wasn't sure if they held too much water or caused other problems when surrounded with coco. I'm like 99% happy with my growing methods now, If I can get this working I'm there.


they hold about or just as much water as coco. The reason that coco has supplanted peat is 2 fold: coco is renewable and much less acidic as peat


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 21, 2021)

Good mornin 

My hippy neighbors are so sweet but I think they're trying to give me diabetes.



And I dont know anything about those missing chocolates!


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> peat


That's why I called them peat pucks...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good mornin
> 
> My hippy neighbors are so sweet but I think they're trying to give me diabetes.
> 
> ...


My hippie neighbors just bake artisan bread that tastes like the incense they burn all day…I wish they would bring me chocolate instead! 

The hippie who USED to live there a few years ago always tried to bring by hallucinogenic mushrooms. I wouldn’t mind if she moved back in.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No humidity dome everyone says....Might be too much light. One fluorescent 3' above is plenty til roots form.


I use one all the time, I adjust the vents on it depending on how far along the clones are. I have 4 T8 fluro lights they go under.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My hippie neighbors just bake artisan bread that tastes like the incense they burn all day…I wish they would bring me chocolate instead!
> 
> The hippie who USED to live there a few years ago always tried to bring by hallucinogenic mushrooms. I wouldn’t mind if she moved back in.


These guys are old school hippies in their late 70s. They mostly farm and smoke a lot of pot, lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

I made a simple bubble cloner. I get nearly 100% success rate just putting them in with tap water. As long as the stems stay moist, the cutting are happy to root.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My hippie neighbors just bake artisan bread that tastes like the incense they burn all day…I wish they would bring me chocolate instead!
> 
> The hippie who USED to live there a few years ago always tried to bring by hallucinogenic mushrooms. I wouldn’t mind if she moved back in.


Damn hippies! Anyone ever see the Rainbow Family come around? What a circus, very entertaining.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> These guys are old school hippies in their late 70s. They mostly farm and smoke a lot of pot, lol.


My old neighbor was an old school hippie. The new ones are…hipsters


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

I asked my SIL that lives in Humboldt county if there were some old Hippie stoners she knew that would hook me up with some of the old strains of weed. She said they all retired from growing.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need to figure out a new cloning method that doesn’t involve water or pumps. This just isn’t working for me. View attachment 5050804View attachment 5050805


Had anyone ever mentioned the idea of pruning the leaf tips of your cuttings when you take them? And reducing the amount of larger ‘fan’ leaves and foliage on them to minimize their need for water while they try to produce roots?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you should order more bangers.
> 
> Metoo!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My hippie neighbors just bake artisan bread that tastes like the incense they burn all day…I wish they would bring me chocolate instead!
> 
> The hippie who USED to live there a few years ago always tried to bring by hallucinogenic mushrooms. I wouldn’t mind if she moved back in.


Some people have all the luck I'm surrounded by rednecks and cops


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I use one all the time, I adjust the vents on it depending on how far along the clones are. I have 4 T8 fluro lights they go under.


On an aero cloner?? I remember @Aeroknow said that was a big no no.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Had anyone ever mentioned the idea of pruning the leaf tips of your cuttings when you take them? And reducing the amount of larger ‘fan’ leaves and foliage on them to minimize their need for water while they try to produce roots?


Not yet lol. I'll give it a shot. I've seen photos of people's clones with the leaves trimmed and wonder why.



Singlemalt said:


> they hold about or just as much water as coco. The reason that coco has supplanted peat is 2 fold: coco is renewable and much less acidic as peat


I'm gonna give this a try side by side. I'm onto my third week of flower now, I wonder how likely a fresh clone will be to root.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet lol. I'll give it a shot. I've seen photos of people's clones with the leaves trimmed and wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give this a try side by side. I'm onto my third week of flower now, I wonder how likely a fresh clone will be to root.


Do you mean taking a clone from a flowering plant? If so, then it will be harder (not impossible) and less successful than a vegging plant


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Had anyone ever mentioned the idea of pruning the leaf tips of your cuttings when you take them? And reducing the amount of larger ‘fan’ leaves and foliage on them to minimize their need for water while they try to produce roots?


Yea, gather and hit all the leaf tips in one snip, like a hair cut. That will encourage root growth vs leaf growth, especially with the reduced light.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet lol. I'll give it a shot. I've seen photos of people's clones with the leaves trimmed and wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give this a try side by side. I'm onto my third week of flower now, I wonder how likely a fresh clone will be to root.


Your clones have lots of foliage on them. When you take cuttings, they can’t uptake water like when they have roots…so I cut most of the larger leaves off, or trim an inch or two off from the tips of the leaves.

I think it helps reduce the amount of water the cutting needs, and encourages root growth instead of foliage growth.

It’s not always necessary, but if you’re having trouble, it’s something to try


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> taking a clone from a flowering plant


They can do some freaky growth also, strange leaf arrangements and the sort. Had one that did that.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Had anyone ever mentioned the idea of pruning the leaf tips of your cuttings when you take them? And reducing the amount of larger ‘fan’ leaves and foliage on them to minimize their need for water while they try to produce roots?


I usually do that, although not always (stoned).


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They can do some freaky growth also, strange leaf arrangements and the sort. Had one that did that.


Yeah when plants re-veg, they go from a multi-petal leaf structure back to single-petal leaves. Then they slowly regain multi-petal leaves again as they progress further into the vegetative stage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you mean taking a clone from a flowering plant? If so, then it will be harder (not impossible) and less successful than a vegging plant


These clones were taken from a plant that was seven days into flower. They were showing sex but didn't have flowers yet. Could that be the cause of everything being slow? 

Sorry last grow question in here lol. 



Metasynth said:


> Your clones have lots of foliage on them. When you take cuttings, they can’t uptake water like when they have roots…so I cut most of the larger leaves off, or trim an inch or two off from the tips of the leaves.
> 
> I think it helps reduce the amount of water the cutting needs, and encourages root growth instead of foliage growth.
> 
> It’s not always necessary, but if you’re having trouble, it’s something to try


Gonna try that now. There's a few big fan leaves that are almost dead anyway.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Can't find a pic of the clones in the "greenhouse", these are next to it.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> These clones were taken from a plant that was seven days into flower. They were showing sex but didn't have flowers yet. *Could that be the cause of everything being slow?*
> 
> Sorry last grow question in here lol.
> 
> ...


It certainly contributes to their difficulties.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't find a pic of the clones in the "greenhouse", these are next to it.
> View attachment 5051162


That looks like something I can do!



Metasynth said:


> It certainly contributes to their difficulties.


I started flowering with small plants, maybe 12" at most and they didn't really have many shoots that were good cloning candidates.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like something I can do!


I had at least a 95% success rate, I did cut them in veg when the plant was growing vigorously. I also made sure to put them in a jar of water right away. I read somewhere that they can get an embolism that blocks the uptake of water if they aren't done that way. I have no idea if that is true or not. Some plants are harder to clone than others I have noticed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> These clones were taken from a plant that was seven days into flower. They were showing sex but didn't have flowers yet. Could that be the cause of everything being slow?
> 
> Sorry last grow question in here lol.
> 
> ...


Will def slow rooting down. When I get strains of unfem'd seeds and it turns out the strain is a keeper; I'll germ some more and take them to flower early when small, eliminate the males and then reveg the females before cloning. It gets quite hot here so I try to do my cloning before May. It's a serious PITA but ya gotta play the hand dealt


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> do my cloning before May


I start the clones in the house in the AC. I had to install a window AC in the flower room because even running the light at night it would cook the plants out there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They can do some freaky growth also, strange leaf arrangements and the sort. Had one that did that.


Oh yeah. I've found that I can begin flower cycle from a month after germ, reveg as soon as I can sex them and it will minimize all that shitty weird growth you get stuck with. I used to let them completely flower, then let natural daylength reveg them and then let them grow til they flowered again naturally. Waste of time and resources cuz all that larfy messy growth is untrimmable and only good if you are into massive concentrate products; maybe get 30-40% of useful trimmable flower


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Crown Chakra yay Sativa!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I started flowering with small plants, maybe 12" at most and they didn't really have many shoots that were good cloning candidates.


Im betting your problem is too much light. raise your T5's to at least 16"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2021)

The 3 Ds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The 3 Ds
> View attachment 5051199


Some good looking pups


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The 3 Ds
> View attachment 5051199


The one in the back is giving the one in the front the stink eye


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im betting your problem is too much light. raise your T5's to at least 16"


I moved it off to the side and only one of the four tubes are lit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I moved it off to the side and only one of the four tubes are lit.


The Root Pr0n thread has some different opinions on cloning, maybe something there will click for you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

Meat heaven? @cannabineer 









Bresaola. Basturma. Cured pork tenderloin.


At once I cooked: chicken breasts, pork tenderloin, beef tenderloin, pork shoulder. All the meat was salted counting the following proportions: 40 gr of sea sa




meatreview.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The Root Pr0n thread has some different opinions on cloning, maybe something there will click for you.


Damn your clones are so green!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Not sure how I missed this  I read blogto every day.









In-N-Out Burger is coming to Toronto


In-N-Out Burger is coming to Toronto and a lot sooner than you think. The famously popular burger chain which has long-teased opening a permanent l...




www.blogto.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn your clones are so green!


I believe your's were yellowing due to too much light, feeding off themselves, instead of hormone shift to root. 
I like to keep it simple, I don't add anything, just tap water, low intensity light & I leave em' alone for 10 - 14 days, I top off water if needed, but that's it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I believe your's were yellowing due to too much light, feeding off themselves, instead of hormone shift to root.
> I like to keep it simple, I don't add anything, just tap water, low intensity light & I leave em' alone for 10 - 14 days, I top off water if needed, but that's it.


Maybe I'm just being impatient and I'll luck out with the light being moved. I'm just a little despondent with this cause I'm not sure how else I can make this work if I don't have viable clones.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I'm just being impatient and I'll luck out with the light being moved. I'm just a little despondent with this cause I'm not sure how else I can make this work if I don't have viable clones.


Cloning is easy, a healthy donor plant & patience is key though.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I'm just being impatient and I'll luck out with the light being moved. I'm just a little despondent with this cause I'm not sure how else I can make this work if I don't have viable clones.





Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I'm just being impatient and I'll luck out with the light being moved. I'm just a little despondent with this cause I'm not sure how else I can make this work if I don't have viable clones.


Keep up your pool shock and maybe try trimming a few of the fan leaves. 

I always use to trim them, but I saw a couple of people not so I stopped.

Once you get a system down it will work every time. 

I always take from them plants that are 1-2 weeks from lights flipped to flower....as I lollipop.

I personally had terrible luck with making clones in soil or peat, but whatever works...Probably different climates come into play too...humidity's, not to mention some strains are harder to clone.

I had to change my pump out this time, and I have it epoxied to the bottom of my aero cloner, so thas was a day delay.

Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5051227


They tricked you on the "sativa"...lol.

I just got a couple carts...One is supplosed to be a sativa...banana kush or some bullshit. It's probably all the same oil with different terpenes added for flavor. And they are some weird looking carts...The guy told me "ceramic, I think"....I'm thinking plastic. And it's not full!! Must be the .75 gram size, lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Saffron rice


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Have some cheese with that! I got a new black Friday fry pan and it's awesome!!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The 3 Ds
> View attachment 5051199


Dope, Dogs, and a Dude?


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Have some cheese with that! I got a new black Friday fry pan and it's awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 5051232


I made melted cheese and ham the other night. Tasty.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Dope, Dogs, and a Dude?


Dabs, Dogs and ya Dudes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Cloning is easy, a healthy donor plant & patience is key though.


My current level of patience.... they came from great doner plants tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Keep up your pool shock and maybe try trimming a few of the fan leaves.
> 
> I always use to trim them, but I saw a couple of people not so I stopped.
> 
> ...


How are you going to get the pump out if it's epoxied to the cloner?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They tricked you on the "sativa"...lol.
> 
> I just got a couple carts...One is supplosed to be a sativa...banana kush or some bullshit. It's probably all the same oil with different terpenes added for flavor. And they are some weird looking carts...The guy told me "ceramic, I think"....I'm thinking plastic. And it's not full!! View attachment 5051229Must be the .75 gram size, lol.


It’s probably ‘ceramic’, but I encourage you to smash it when it’s empty and find out!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They tricked you on the "sativa"...lol.
> 
> I just got a couple carts...One is supplosed to be a sativa...banana kush or some bullshit. It's probably all the same oil with different terpenes added for flavor. And they are some weird looking carts...The guy told me "ceramic, I think"....I'm thinking plastic. And it's not full!! View attachment 5051229Must be the .75 gram size, lol.


They’re all like that anymore. They say it goes up in the chamber.
Looks like it should work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

It must be a fact it is in black and white


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Well yes yes I'm


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you going to get the pump out if it's epoxied to the cloner?


It's a modified aero cloner  I think I'm on my third pump.... I break it out and epoxy a new one in. I also only use 1 mister....but it's a really good one...I detest those crappy plastic ones that come stock and plug up constantly...especially with a timed cycle on and off every 4 minutes. 

Now that I am running straight water I probably wouldn't have as many issues, but she's done been mod'd. I should break down and buy a new one probably.

My latest thing I am thinking of buying is a soil PH probe, since I make my l own soils. I have an Apera that I think you recommended that and works great I love, but it doesn't do soil.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a modified aero cloner  I think I'm on my third pump.... I break it out and epoxy a new one in. I also only use 1 mister....but it's a really good one...I detest those crappy plastic ones that come stock and plug up constantly...especially with a timed cycle on and off every 4 minutes.
> 
> Now that I am running straight water I probably wouldn't have as many issues, but she's done been mod'd. I should break down and buy a new one probably.
> 
> My latest thing I am thinking of buying is a soil PH probe, since I make my l own soils. I have an Apera that I think you recommended that and works great I love, but it doesn't do soil.


I'd keep mine limping along as long as I could too. Those things are way overpriced IMO... I paid $227 CAD, dome was another $45! Crazy!


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

I could probably make one with a storage bin and some sprinkler nozzles. I'd need to get a pump and the rubber inserts. Easier to just keep using the peat pucks...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Had anyone ever mentioned the idea of pruning the leaf tips of your cuttings when you take them? And reducing the amount of larger ‘fan’ leaves and foliage on them to minimize their need for water while they try to produce roots?


I always trimmed my clone leaves for that very reason & had great success.



Singlemalt said:


> Do you mean taking a clone from a flowering plant? If so, then it will be harder (not impossible) and less successful than a vegging plant


It does take longer, but is possible.
My Double Bubble mom - she took about 6 weeks to get to the second picture but I took the cuttings during harvest at the last second.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 21, 2021)

Folgers plastic coffee can. 10gal aquarium heater, cheap aquarium air pump w/ no air stone, weighted down to bottom. Dont need direct light. Just no total darkness. Water temp 78 set it in a corner wait 5 days. Fresh razor blade over a scissor. 6-8 cloner, 40 bucks. Cut at angle where it bends, dont let stems sit in water. Trim leaves. Pardon me but i hear of people overpaying for cloners


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

Meatloaf


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Meatloaf View attachment 5051391


You win - we are just having Sea Arachnids with butter, mushrooms & garlic on the grill.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Leftovers, football nite, I'm out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You win - we are just having Sea Arachnids with butter, mushrooms & garlic on the grill.
> 
> View attachment 5051401


I don't know if I win that looks so good to me the applewood bacon potatoes might match what you got going on yummy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know if I win that looks so good to me the applewood bacon potatoes might match what you got going on yummy


I am a fan of ground apples, but not sure if they compare with Lobster on the grill.
I'll letcha know.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Meatloaf View attachment 5051391


and I would do anything for love...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> and I would do anything for love...


But I won't do that


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You win - we are just having Sea Arachnids with butter, mushrooms & garlic on the grill.
> 
> View attachment 5051401


Wow in your photos they have a lot more meat on them then they look!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But I won't do that


I am going to stick my dick in the mashed potatoes. Was that @see4 said that? Haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I am going to stick my dick in the mashed potatoes. Was that @see4 said that? Haha


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

I thought I almost killed my little brother with dabs  






Got him his own dab pen and everything.....lol I was going to send him home with some fresh. One is all it took. And I've done dabs with him before....wobbly knees lol it was almost like this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow in your photos they have a lot more meat on them then they look!
> View attachment 5051474


That's creepy lookin.



DarkWeb said:


> I thought I almost killed my little brother with dabs
> Got him his own dab pen and everything.....lol I was going to send him home with some fresh. One is all it took. And I've done dabs with him before....wobbly knees lol it was almost like this
> View attachment 5051515


Ok, that's me on the ground.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's creepy lookin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's me on the ground.


He's here for a few days......I'm gonna see if he can do it again.......like a good big brother  



I bet my eyes even went wide when I saw the hit he tried to take! He took it.....it just took a minute to catch up. And that fucker I swear went cross-eyed and I threw a 2' step ladder under his ass to catch him. He should know by now I'm not the best influence lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He's here for a few days......I'm gonna see if he can do it again.......like a good big brother
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my eyes even went wide when I saw the hit he tried to take! He took it.....it just took a minute to catch up. And that fucker I swear went cross-eyed and I threw a 2' step ladder under his ass to catch him. He should know by now I'm not the best influence lol


You two sounds like my 2 son's with alcohol my youngest son don't smoke and he no longer does Jager and Southern Comfort big bothers lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He's here for a few days......I'm gonna see if he can do it again.......like a good big brother
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my eyes even went wide when I saw the hit he tried to take! He took it.....it just took a minute to catch up. And that fucker I swear went cross-eyed and I threw a 2' step ladder under his ass to catch him. He should know by now I'm not the best influence lol


Bad,bad, bad.......influence, have fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Bad,bad, bad.......influence, have fun


Who me? I told him to go easy......



Fine line between heaven and hell


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who me? I told him to go easy......
> 
> 
> 
> Fine line between heaven and hell


I was smoking with the friend I ride bikes with. He doesn’t really smoke, but was keeping up hit for hit.

Then he started talking about how there could be tree people that are actually trees that come alive.

it was at that moment I realized that I had just fucked up. Poor bastard had to pull over and sleep in his car on the way home…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was smoking with the friend I ride bikes with. He doesn’t really smoke, but was keeping up hit for hit.
> 
> Then he started talking about how there could be tree people that are actually trees that come alive.
> 
> it was at that moment I realized that I had just fucked up. Poor bastard had to pull over and sleep in his car on the way home…lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2021)

Been up about an hour or so. Couple dabs should fix this... 
  

It's raining. Was gonna go to the office today. Mmm, maybe not. Rain brings out the really good drivers. 

Gonna try to get a nap in. 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2021)

Freezing rain right now, might wait a bit before going to do inventory.

Google maps must be glitching, found a bag of frozen burritos this morning, delivered to my doorstep last night.
Also had a enormous gaming chair the size of a washing machine left on the porch, then the driver came back and took it ten minutes later, lol.
Wonder what I'll find today...


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Freezing rain right now, might wait a bit before going to do inventory.
> 
> Google maps must be glitching, found a bag of frozen burritos delivered to my doorstep last night.
> Also had a enormous gaming chair the size of a washing machine left on the porch, then the driver *came back and took* it ten minutes later, lol.
> Wonder what I'll find today...


Once delivered to my door it is mine.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2021)

I think I figured out why the dog ate my seedlings, probably had rib roast fingers when I admired the plants. 
It can't be a coincidence, he probably thought I hid a bone there after pulling this out of the oven.
.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

Morning





LOL I like that picture....

Freezing rain here too.....so far just a short delay....would be cool to have no school. 

Happy hump day what's going on with you guys?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Good morning,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Meatloaf View attachment 5051391


What are the chances. I made meatloaf last night too. I used ground lamb... 0 stars would not recommend.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Good morning. I slept 12 hours


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are the chances. I made meatloaf last night too. I used ground lamb... 0 stars would not recommend.


Where are the pictures


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are the chances. I made meatloaf last night too. I used ground lamb... 0 stars would not recommend.


Needs pork


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

DabTime


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are the pictures


Good morning, I think sleeping beauty took a pic, I'll post it when she wakes up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Needs pork


I figured it would turn out like a giant lamb kabob.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured it would turn out like a giant lamb kabob.


You didn’t use my recipe eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

I have two roots now. I’m just impatient


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You didn’t use my recipe eh?


A variation of... I didn't use crackers or breadcrumbs.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A variation of... I didn't use crackers or breadcrumbs.


Such a Rebel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Such a Rebel.


Lol without a clue.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have two roots now. I’m just impatient
> 
> View attachment 5051679View attachment 5051680


Awesome song.


----------



## haloman420 (Dec 22, 2021)

I can do a wake and get lightly buzzed. Not baked though. Party on Garth.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome song.


Vertigo is pretty good too.








Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people.


Good morning. Back to the christmas rush today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vertigo is pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good one. Thanks haven't heard it before.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 22, 2021)

My mom, 74, was at my place and we had some “pot brownies” made…they were pretty strong, ya know. So the backstory is she has not done any cannabis anything since college but wanted to “try it”. So we cut about a 1/10th piece off and she ate it. Then we had some neighbors come over so we were outside and she was just chilling on the couch. When we came back in she had raided the pan and ate the entire rest of the one piece and about half of another. Holy fuck. She slept for like 15 hrs and was still buzzed. I guess I need to be more careful lol but she is fine now.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. Back to the christmas rush today?


Nope. No wednesdays for me unless summoned specially. Thursday is my "mon"day! Packing boxes and hanging with my pups today! 

Anyone up to anything fun?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. No wednesdays for me unless summoned specially. Thursday is my "mon"day! Packing boxes and hanging with my pups today!
> 
> Anyone up to anything fun?


Feeling fluish. Might binge Yellow Jackets and dab in bed!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2021)

I got woke up to a propane delivery before 7 am. Got up, turned the outside lights on for them, and went back to bed. 

Probably should hit the grocery store today...Got the traditional call from dad last night...."so what are "we" doing for Christmas?" He always waits til about 2-3 day before any holidays and then calls....and ALWAYS forgets to hang up the phone so there's a 3 minute message of his TV blaring. Or worse! My bro and him have been fighting so I may tell them both to pound salt!




Paul Drake said:


> Feeling fluish. Might binge Yellow Jackets and dab in bed!!


Rest, dabs, and chicken soup....It could very well be Covid. It's raging bad here! Feel better soon!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Feeling fluish. Might binge Yellow Jackets and dab in bed!!


Spicy soup day??


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have two roots now. I’m just impatient
> 
> View attachment 5051679View attachment 5051680


They are going to pop!! 

I fired my RO system up last night and I am changing my water here shortly!! Paranoid! And I'm going back to RO water. My last crop was my worst ever, except for my powdery mildew incident.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Spicy soup day??


I like hot and sour soup with duck sauce


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

Tears at the bus stop.....just as it started snowing too. I hated that as a kid.....thinking it's definitely going to be a snow day.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I think I figured out why the dog ate my seedlings, probably had rib roast fingers when I admired the plants.
> It can't be a coincidence, he probably thought I hid a bone there after pulling this out of the oven.
> .View attachment 5051646


That looks delicious. The dog is definitely onto you, lol 

I hit up Shaws in Bangor yesterday hoping to find a couple of rib roasts. Nadda one to be found. Last year I bought 2 @ 5.99lb and divided them up for later use but I think those ones came from Shop n Save.
I'm going on the hunt again today. Hopefully I can find at least one for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. No wednesdays for me unless summoned specially. Thursday is my "mon"day! Packing boxes and hanging with my pups today!
> 
> Anyone up to anything fun?


Oh I thought it was Monday and Tuesday were you days off. Packing over christmas, I don't envy you. 

I have to wrap presents today and go to burlington to get my secret santa gift... very excited. We're going to my sister's for christmas dinner tomorrow, staying the night then coming back Friday morning. My partner's gifts for her parents have gone missing somewhere between here and Poland lol karma bitches.


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I like hot and sour soup with duck sauce


Don't know about the duck sauce but I know my wife would likely trade her first born for the Hot and Sour Soup.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

An all time favorite


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They are going to pop!!
> 
> I fired my RO system up last night and I am changing my water here shortly!! Paranoid! And I'm going back to RO water. My last crop was my worst ever, except for my powdery mildew incident.


I think you're right. I dunno, I just expected everything to be faster. 

I wish RO wasn't so wasteful. So far so good with tap water for me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Don't know about the duck sauce but I know my wife would likely trade her first born for the Hot and Sour Soup.
> 
> View attachment 5051733


That looks sooo good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Don't know about the duck sauce but I know my wife would likely trade her first born for the Hot and Sour Soup.
> 
> View attachment 5051733


Duck sauce to temper the hot


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)

Morning everyone...hope all is good.....yes i'm good from the bob and weave session i had last night with that cup...still too funny...wife loves it btw and it got christened last night too....little lightning...

woke up this morning to a mild 48F and a dew on the ground......high today 74F and sunny

just started a fresh pot....warm up will be ready soon....

we already had a customer....and they were kind enough to drop off some tamales...so i'm gonna to attack a few of those for breakfast....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I thought it was Monday and Tuesday were you days off. Packing over christmas, I don't envy you.
> 
> I have to wrap presents today and go to burlington to get my secret santa gift... very excited. We're going to my sister's for christmas dinner tomorrow, staying the night then coming back Friday morning. My partner's gifts for her parents have gone missing somewhere between here and Poland lol karma bitches.


I am 4 days on in a row, and bits of tuesday, yeah.

 missing gifts is annoying, what did you buy from poland? My little joint roller is stuck somewhere in New York, lol. Whenever I wrap anything it ends up looking like a reason not to give scissors to someone with no attention span. Good luck.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who me? I told him to go easy......
> 
> 
> 
> Fine line between heaven and hell


y do i get the feeling he didn't go easy

i was gonna say this last night before the bob and weave session...

i had a friend like that too...sitting on the porch me and another guy made a salad with 3 different breeds, i told him it's gonna kick in soon when we start smoking, he lite it up took a few puffs, handed it to me for a few and we passed in between each other...after it was done, i got up grab another cold one, he got up....well let put it this way....he was done....i had him sit on the porch with some gatorade before he went home...poor guy


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2021)

The roads are greasy as hell this morning. It took me three tries to get out of the driveway. 

Salt/sand trucks are going to be busy today trying to keep up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> y do i get the feeling he didn't go easy
> 
> i was gonna say this last night before the bob and weave session...
> 
> i had a friend like that too...sitting on the porch me and another guy made a salad with 3 different breeds, i told him it's gonna kick in soon when we start smoking, he lite it up took a few puffs, handed it to me for a few and we passed in between each other...after it was done, i got up grab another cold one, he got up....well let put it this way....he was done....i had him sit on the porch with some gatorade before he went home...poor guy


If you can't play with the big dogs, sit on the porch and drink some Gatorade 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> The roads are greasy as hell this morning. It took me three tries to get out of the driveway.
> 
> Salt/sand trucks are going to be busy today trying to keep up.


Watch the black ice


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you can't play with the big dogs, sit on the porch and drink some Gatorade
> 
> SH420


Brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am 4 days on in a row, and bits of tuesday, yeah.
> 
> missing gifts is annoying, what did you buy from poland? My little joint roller is stuck somewhere in New York, lol. Whenever I wrap anything it ends up looking like a reason not to give scissors to someone with no attention span. Good luck.


They're gifts we sent to her parents. They were shipped on Nov 30th, the packages we sent to Greece at the same time arrived so who knows. I'm not heartbroken over it. I went out and bought thoughtful gifts and cards for them. The ones they sent didn't have my name on them... not even a card. 

What kind of joint roller? I've been looking for a 1/3 gram roller with tubes like the dispensary uses.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you can't play with the big dogs, sit on the porch and drink some Gatorade
> 
> SH420


pretty much

i gotta say i did warn him


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> The roads are greasy as hell this morning. It took me three tries to get out of the driveway.
> 
> Salt/sand trucks are going to be busy today trying to keep up.


be careful out there


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

42 degrees this morning, gray and showery. Only 1/4 inch of rain from this storm so far, and not much wind. Pretty lame actually.
Picked up the truck last evening, $175 and they found nothing wrong with the evap system. I think the truck just wanted some attention for awhile. I'll schedule the smog check and cross my fingers.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're gifts we sent to her parents. They were shipped on Nov 30th, the packages we sent to Greece at the same time arrived so who knows. I'm not heartbroken over it. I went out and bought thoughtful gifts and cards for them. The ones they sent didn't have my name on them... not even a card.
> 
> What kind of joint roller? I've been looking for a 1/3 gram roller with tubes like the dispensary uses.


No harm no foul. You clearly have the best member of their family with you. Send them some coal next year, and don't write their names on the box, either.

There were a few cheap single joint ones, a Raw brand one, and a few amazon knockoffs and then a bump box for doing several. That's the one that is stuck :[[[[


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Duck sauce to temper the hot


Mixed in or as a chaser?

The restaurant she chooses is authentic Asian cuisine.

There is a 50/50 chance i may or may not eat it. 
It is good, even when "too hot" on rare occasion I have had a tablespoon of the "Good Hot Stuff"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. No wednesdays for me unless summoned specially. Thursday is my "mon"day! Packing boxes and hanging with my pups today!
> 
> Anyone up to anything fun?


I don't know if you'd call it fun but I'm doing a commissary run and then going by the Birria store for some more consommé and a quesataco for my troubles.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you're right. I dunno, I just expected everything to be faster.
> 
> I wish RO wasn't so wasteful. So far so good with tap water for me.


Tap water and well water are two different beasts. I am at day 6 with my clones and normally they would have nubs by now....Hopefully the RO will do the trick. 

I checked my RO water this morning....2 ppms and 6.5 PH . Compared to 100 ppms and 7.4 Ph before filtration. I wonder why the PH changes...I guess the obvious. Some mineral is raising it.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know if you'd call it fun but I'm doing a commissary run and then going by the Birria store for some more consommé and a quesataco for my troubles.


I’d call that fun. I love grocery shopping, I love birria tacos with consume…sounds like a win win to me!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know if you'd call it fun but I'm doing a commissary run and then going by the Birria store for some more consommé and a quesataco for my troubles.


Finding good meat is definitely fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got woke up to a propane delivery before 7 am. Got up, turned the outside lights on for them, and went back to bed.
> 
> Probably should hit the grocery store today...Got the traditional call from dad last night...."so what are "we" doing for Christmas?" He always waits til about 2-3 day before any holidays and then calls....and ALWAYS forgets to hang up the phone so there's a 3 minute message of his TV blaring. Or worse! My bro and him have been fighting so I may tell them both to pound salt!
> 
> ...


My kids are back from Costa Rica and closing on their new home. They asked me the same thing and invited me down for Christmas. That was funny. I had trouble driving 1.5 hours to Santa Monica, what are the chances I will drive 3.5 to Encinitas? LOL I love them dearly but!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> That looks delicious. The dog is definitely onto you, lol
> 
> I hit up Shaws in Bangor yesterday hoping to find a couple of rib roasts. Nadda one to be found. Last year I bought 2 @ 5.99lb and divided them up for later use but I think those ones came from Shop n Save.
> I'm going on the hunt again today. Hopefully I can find at least one for dinner tomorrow.


I was looking at the quality of the meat out there and said fuck it. I went with a Picanha and will be BBQing for Xmas


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2021)

Good morning! Crisp 10° right now and won't get much warmer. I have today off because I have a tattoo appointment at 11am to have more added to my sleeve. No plans after except maybe check out the new Matrix movie just released on HBO max.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No harm no foul. You clearly have the best member of their family with you. Send them some coal next year, and don't write their names on the box, either.
> 
> There were a few cheap single joint ones, a Raw brand one, and a few amazon knockoffs and then a bump box for doing several. That's the one that is stuck :[[[[


I'm done trying to gain their approval, it's been seven years lol. She can do their christmas and birthday gifts... buy gift certificates IDC.

Those bump boxes are only for cones right?

I'm looking for something like this but 5.5mm. The regular cigarette size is way too big.





__





OCB Virgin Unbleached Hollow Tip Tubes 84mm 200ct : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


OCB Virgin Unbleached Hollow Tip Tubes 84mm 200ct : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> be careful out there


Strategizing this shopping trip as I speak. I'm getting my ass home asap.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mixed in or as a chaser?
> 
> The restaurant she chooses is authentic Asian cuisine.
> 
> ...


This is my mise en place for my arbol salsa en aceite. I'll finish it this afternoon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Mixed in or as a chaser?
> 
> The restaurant she chooses is authentic Asian cuisine.
> 
> ...


Mixed in as I go. I’m not big on heat.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

420God said:


> Good morning! Crisp 10° right now and won't get much warmer. I have today off because I have a tattoo appointment at 11am to have more added to my sleeve. No plans after except maybe check out the new Matrix movie just released on HBO max.


Thanks for the heads up. I know what I'm watching! I wonder if @neosapien 's seen it? I'm also wanting to watch Being the Ricardo's on Prime.


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Finding good meat is definitely fun!


Yee Haw!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> 42 degrees this morning, gray and showery. Only 1/4 inch of rain from this storm so far, and not much wind. Pretty lame actually.
> Picked up the truck last evening, $175 and they found nothing wrong with the evap system. I think the truck just wanted some attention for awhile. I'll schedule the smog check and cross my fingers.
> Mornin.


My car is a month past due for an inspection and my truck is due this month...I'll do them both in January and hope for no tickets. We don't have to smog though!!




curious2garden said:


> I was looking at the quality of the meat out there and said fuck it. I went with a Picanha and will be BBQing for Xmas


That tenderloin I bought is a little sub par. It sure tastes grass fed to me. It's ok, but not great. 

I need to hit the grocery next myself!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I know what I'm watching! I wonder if @neosapien 's seen it? I'm also wanting to watch Being the Ricardo's on Prime.


I’ve never seen the matrix movies. Am I weird?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My car is a month past due for an inspection and my truck is due this month...I'll do them both in January and hope for no tickets. We don't have to smog though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's like no one bothered to feed the cattle properly. I'm seeing select graded as choice and I have yet to see any actual prime despite the label and pricing for it, ridiculous.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve never seen the matrix movies. Am I weird?View attachment 5051782


You do live in Florida, right? So you tell me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Tap water and well water are two different beasts. I am at day 6 with my clones and normally they would have nubs by now....Hopefully the RO will do the trick.
> 
> I checked my RO water this morning....2 ppms and 6.5 PH . Compared to 100 ppms and 7.4 Ph before filtration. I wonder why the PH changes...I guess the obvious. Some mineral is raising it.


my ph is weird since switch to tap from RO. With RO a little bit of PH down would cause a big swing. With tap water it's taking 30+ml to get a 15 gallon reservoir into range.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Yee Haw!
> View attachment 5051767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051769


That's dog treats right there! Bully sticks are a big fave in my house :]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my ph is weird since switch to tap from RO. With RO a little bit of PH down would cause a big swing. With tap water it's taking 30+ml to get a 15 gallon reservoir into range.


google chemical buffering


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm done trying to gain their approval, it's been seven years lol. She can do their christmas and birthday gifts... buy gift certificates IDC.
> 
> Those bump boxes are only for cones right?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's for the larger cones. I see ones for smaller rolls on amazon here, but I think they are still bigger than a cigarette. Do you not like relighting them later?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are those jiffy pellets made from?


Re peat


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Keep an eye out for these filets, really tasty.
> A fish that tastes like lobster, monk fish...yum


A few years ago I saw one in a Viennese supermarket. It was labeled sea devil iirc.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I know what I'm watching! I wonder if @neosapien 's seen it? I'm also wanting to watch Being the Ricardo's on Prime.


I have not yet. I'll have to get my brother's account now though LOL. I just finished The Witcher 2nd season. Big fan. Never read the books or played the games but I most definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my ph is weird since switch to tap from RO. With RO a little bit of PH down would cause a big swing. With tap water it's taking 30+ml to get a 15 gallon reservoir into range.


I use phosphoric acid, 1/4 tsp/gallon. My pH runs about 7.6 and that pulls it down to mid 6's. The acid was made to clean tile or fiberglass in a shower, it is called EdFred. I pick it up at Ace hardware, not expensive.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2021)

What is this, some kinda plant growing forum? What’s all this mumbo jumbo black magic about pH shift and chemical buffering?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What is this, some kinda plant growing forum? What’s all this mumbo jumbo black magic about pH shift and chemical buffering?


It’s me… my fault.

all the best growers are in here


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What is this, some kinda plant growing forum? What’s all this *mumbo jumbo black magic *about pH shift and chemical buffering?


If you forget to sprinkle salt in the corners of your tent while chanting "Apera calibrato" your PH will drift down to .666 over the course of a week. Just saying.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> If you forget to sprinkle salt in the corners of your tent while chanting "Apera calibrato" your PH will drift down to .666 over the course of a week. Just saying.


Swish and flick!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s me… my fault.
> 
> all the best growers are in here


I’m just teasing. My entire thought process before making that post was…

“I fucking love this place. We can shoot the shit, have a laugh, support each other in hard times. And then if someone (who is family) is having plant issues, we all step in and try to help.”

so really, I’m teasing. I love this place, I love what we are all about.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just teasing. My entire thought process before making that post was…
> 
> “I fucking love this place. We can shoot the shit, have a laugh, support each other in hard times. And then if someone (who is family) is having plant issues, we all step in and try to help.”
> 
> so really, I’m teasing. I love this place, I love what we are all about.


 before joining RIU I had never been part of a community that genuinely cares about each other. 

I'm addicted, I couldn't live without this place.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Yee Haw!
> View attachment 5051767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051769


ill take a long one to make up for the skin the surgon took at birth lol


----------



## go go kid (Dec 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What is this, some kinda plant growing forum? What’s all this mumbo jumbo black magic about pH shift and chemical buffering?


shit a growing forum, my mum warned me about ppl like you lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

@curious2garden Bordeaux or Cab sav with Turkey?

I have a bottle of Chateau Pipeau bordeaux and a bottle of Wolf Blass cab sav.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden Bordeaux or Cab sav with Turkey?
> 
> I have a bottle of Chateau Pipeau bordeaux and a bottle of Wolf Blass cab sav.


driks are on you then, all roundlaughing grasses place to get tipsy n high lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden Bordeaux or Cab sav with Turkey?
> 
> I have a bottle of Chateau Pipeau bordeaux and a bottle of Wolf Blass cab sav.


I always thought it was preferable to do a white wine with white meats, but I don't drink wine so there's that also.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden Bordeaux or Cab sav with Turkey?
> 
> I have a bottle of Chateau Pipeau bordeaux and a bottle of Wolf Blass cab sav.


The real question is “in which order?”


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I always thought it was preferable to do a white wine with white meats, but I don't drink wine so there's that also.


On the red side, a Pinot noir is nice with fowl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I always thought it was preferable to do a white wine with white meats, but I don't drink wine so there's that also.


The only white that I have is embarrassingly cheap... and I don't wanna share it. 



cannabineer said:


> The real question is “in which order?”


I'm only bringing one. The bordeaux has a prettier label than the cab sav.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 22, 2021)

deff wine first, then sex to build up an appatite


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

go go kid said:


> deff wine first, then sex to build up an appatite


I don't know how my mom will feel about that...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how my mom will feel about that...


Thrilled one would hope.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

The only friends I have IRL are people I have met through here. I have had a knack of choosing the wrong friends my whole life so I am hesitant to call someone my friend. Being on here gets me out of the house without having to load the Mrs up into the car with a wheelchair to go some where. It's a welcome distraction from my daily routine. You guys are like the family I would have chosen had it been an option, replete with the weird uncle. Plenty of knowledge to be gained from members with varied occupational knowledge, along with horrible puns. Thanks for being my friends.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2021)

I hesitate to ask if I might be the weird Uncle.

Just lie to me & say "No" please.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hesitate to ask if I might be the weird Uncle.
> 
> Just lie to me & say "No" please.


You're the weird weed dad...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only friends I have IRL are people I have met through here. I have had a knack of choosing the wrong friends my whole life so I am hesitant to call someone my friend. Being on here gets me out of the house without having to load the Mrs up into the car with a wheelchair to go some where. It's a welcome distraction from my daily routine. You guys are like the family I would have chosen had it been an option, replete with the *weird uncle*. Plenty of knowledge to be gained from members with varied occupational knowledge, along with horrible puns. Thanks for being my friends.


Whut?


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only friends I have IRL are people I have met through here. I have had a knack of choosing the wrong friends my whole life so I am hesitant to call someone my friend. Being on here gets me out of the house without having to load the Mrs up into the car with a wheelchair to go some where. It's a welcome distraction from my daily routine. You guys are like the family I would have chosen had it been an option, replete with the weird uncle. Plenty of knowledge to be gained from members with varied occupational knowledge, along with horrible puns. Thanks for being my friends.


wait wut?

thanks for being mine as well, and that goes for all the people in this room, even the ones not talking to me, u guys and gals have basically become my familia....and i thank you for that...


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only friends I have IRL are people I have met through here. I have had a knack of choosing the wrong friends my whole life so I am hesitant to call someone my friend. Being on here gets me out of the house without having to load the Mrs up into the car with a wheelchair to go some where. It's a welcome distraction from my daily routine. You guys are like the family I would have chosen had it been an option, replete with the weird uncle. Plenty of knowledge to be gained from members with varied occupational knowledge, along with horrible puns. Thanks for being my friends.


We just had a cloning and lighting lesson...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only friends I have IRL are people I have met through here. I have had a knack of choosing the wrong friends my whole life so I am hesitant to call someone my friend. Being on here gets me out of the house without having to load the Mrs up into the car with a wheelchair to go some where. It's a welcome distraction from my daily routine. You guys are like the family I would have chosen had it been an option, replete with the weird uncle. Plenty of knowledge to be gained from members with varied occupational knowledge, along with horrible puns. Thanks for being my friends.


Kinda dying to know who the weird uncle is. 

I don't know how I would have made it through the boredom and loneliness during lockdown without you guys... and weed, three cheers for weed.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda dying to know who the weird uncle is.
> 
> I don't know how I would have made it through the boredom and loneliness during lockdown without you guys... and weed, three cheers for weed.


Weird uncle league. Charter member.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Weird uncle league. Charter member.


Is there a secret handshake? It's probably pull my finger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thrilled one would hope.


I don't think she's getting any action so who knows.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there a secret handshake? It's probably pull my finger.


"Hold my beer, watch this." might be involved at times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Hold my beer, watch this." might be involved at times.


in my case it's been involved a few times already.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Hold my beer, watch this." might be involved at times.


My best life decisions usually start with YOLO


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there a secret handshake? It's probably pull my finger.


maybe not so secret but still a shake.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> maybe not so secret but still a shake.
> 
> View attachment 5051886


Followed by a shudder.


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2021)

Tattoo appointment is done but the girlfriend is sick and called into work so now I'm at the hospital waiting for her to be tested for covid even though we're both fully vaccinated.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2021)

Made it back from the grocery and everyone was masked up tight....except for one little old lady about 90...Probably the one who needed a mask the most.

Grabbed a spiral sliced ham on sale, and a couple small lobster tails to do surf and turf sometime soon. And my favorite....eggnog!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Made it back from the grocery and everyone was masked up tight....except for one little old lady about 90...Probably the one who needed a mask the most.
> 
> Grabbed a spiral sliced ham on sale, and a couple small lobster tails to do surf and turf sometime soon. And my favorite....eggnog!


Mmmmm nog


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden Bordeaux or Cab sav with Turkey?
> 
> I have a bottle of Chateau Pipeau bordeaux and a bottle of Wolf Blass cab sav.


LOL I'd have a white with that. But I have white with rib eye so I'm not your wine person! Sorry, I just drink what I like and let the visitors bring what they like. Although I'll usually share, if it's not my last bottle then no, no sharing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only friends I have IRL are people I have met through here. I have had a knack of choosing the wrong friends my whole life so I am hesitant to call someone my friend. Being on here gets me out of the house without having to load the Mrs up into the car with a wheelchair to go some where. It's a welcome distraction from my daily routine. You guys are like the family I would have chosen had it been an option, replete with the weird uncle. Plenty of knowledge to be gained from members with varied occupational knowledge, along with horrible puns. Thanks for being my friends.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hesitate to ask if I might be the weird Uncle.
> 
> Just lie to me & say "No" please.


LOL No, you're the eye candy. Worse you could be the fighting uncle/cousin that always ends up getting the beat down after dinner when the real drinking begins. I know who that is here too


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You're the weird weed dad...


Way too young.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

420God said:


> Tattoo appointment is done but the girlfriend is sick and called into work so now I'm at the hospital waiting for her to be tested for covid even though we're both fully vaccinated.
> View attachment 5051895


Sadly Omicron doesn't care. By fully vaxed I'm hoping you mean boosted too. Although I have some bad news about that too.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly Omicron doesn't care. By fully vaxed I'm hoping you mean boosted too. Although I have some bad news about that too.


Literally the second highest number of cases today in Illinois... Omicron just loves getting in there :[


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly Omicron doesn't care. By fully vaxed I'm hoping you mean boosted too. Although I have some bad news about that too.


Same 

Both my parents are over 70...can't put them or their friends at risk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Literally the second highest number of cases today in Illinois... Omicron just loves getting in there :[


Here too  We cancelled our NYE plans. 

Highest number of cases since here April. Of the 4,400 cases 3,200 were full vaccinated. It flips when you look at ICU patients, 132 unvaccinated 36 fully vaccinated.


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly Omicron doesn't care. By fully vaxed I'm hoping you mean boosted too. Although I have some bad news about that too.


Not boosted yet, just got the second dose not long ago. I'm not in a bad area so I waited to see how it'd go first. Girlfriend came back negative anyway but she's in healthcare and has to be tested anytime she calls on sick.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here too  We cancelled our NYE plans.
> 
> Highest number of cases since here April. Of the 4,400 cases 3,200 were full vaccinated. It flips when you look at ICU patients, 132 unvaccinated 36 fully vaccinated.


This is going to be a bad winter for the unvaxed. Oh well, fewer but better. I'm on the knife's edge of cancelling my NYE reservations. Only 300 in tickets LOL. I'll see if they'll let us reschedule for later in the year. I'm also thinking about going and asking for our food to be packed to go, saying hi with our N95's on then head home with our meals and a couple bottles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This is going to be a bad winter for the unvaxed. Oh well, fewer but better. I'm on the knife's edge of cancelling my NYE reservations. Only 300 in tickets LOL. I'll see if they'll let us reschedule for later in the year. I'm also thinking about going and asking for our food to be packed to go, saying hi with our N95's on then head home with our meals and a couple bottles.


Ouch $300 hurts a little. Any possibility of getting a credit for a future date. We were planning on winging it for NYE so no out of pocket loss. 

We're all doing rapid tests at dinner tomorrow. That'll be the last gathering for me this year.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2021)

OMG I love you so much!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd have a white with that. But I have white with rib eye so I'm not your wine person! Sorry, I just drink what I like and let the visitors bring what they like. Although I'll usually share, if it's not my last bottle then no, no sharing


I thought you were our resident sommelier.  

I can't go back to the liquor store again, we'll be on a first name basis soon.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you were our resident sommelier.
> 
> I can't go back to the liquor store again, we'll be on a first name basis soon.


Ask about the punch card ;]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you were our resident sommelier.
> 
> I can't go back to the liquor store again, we'll be on a first name basis soon.


The resident sommelier is @cannabineer


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 22, 2021)

Customer cards at my liquor store.... spend 200 get 5 off your next purchase over 25.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 22, 2021)

They like me there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The resident sommelier is @cannabineer


He told me to go back to the liquor store too, in a roundabout way.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He told me to go back to the liquor store too, in a roundabout way.


No drizzly up there? I love contactless alcohol delivery. Leave it outside til the germs freeze off in the cold, alcohol doesn't care


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He told me to go back to the liquor store too, in a roundabout way.


Yeah, I'm over that  wine is such an individual thing and there's no correct/incorrect to our tastes. Just tell everyone what you have and let them know they are welcome to bring something different if they'd prefer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No drizzly up there? I love contactless alcohol delivery. Leave it outside til the germs freeze off in the cold, alcohol doesn't care


I think we do. Taxis for sure. I like to walk around in the vintages section at the LCBO and look at everything. They have a nice selection. It's hard when you're not a wine drinker.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I'm over that  wine is such an individual thing and there's no correct/incorrect to our tastes. Just tell everyone what you have and let them know they are welcome to bring something different if they'd prefer.


Fuck it I'm bringing tequila!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck it I'm bringing tequila!


I hear casa amigos is good.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 22, 2021)

You guys are sure a fun bunch to chat with and I know I haven’t been around lately. Just have so much going on and my head is going in all different directions . Did go out yesterday for groceries and this morning for breakfast breaking up my normal groundhog days . My son is keeping things exciting to. He somehow managed to put a ring shanked nail through his hand a couple days ago.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You guys are sure a fun bunch to chat with and I know I haven’t been around lately. Just have so much going on and my head is going in all different directions . Did go out yesterday for groceries and this morning for breakfast breaking up my normal groundhog days . My son is keeping things exciting to. He somehow managed to put a ring shanked nail through his hand a couple days ago.
> View attachment 5051973View attachment 5051974


Ouch, and I know just how he did that. I saw it done. He won't play with nail guns again!! Ouch ouch ouch!! Looks like he was relatively lucky.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

The worst I have done was to turn my thumbnail into hamburger with a framing hammer. No nail guns around.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2021)

Sugar cookie day


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouch, and I know just how he did that. I saw it done. He won't play with nail guns again!! Ouch ouch ouch!! Looks like he was relatively lucky.


It was a brand new nail gun and he’s been using them for years . Just waiting to hear his version of how it happened .

Or neighbor just dropped off some cookies. Yummy yummy for my munchies tummy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You guys are sure a fun bunch to chat with and I know I haven’t been around lately. Just have so much going on and my head is going in all different directions . Did go out yesterday for groceries and this morning for breakfast breaking up my normal groundhog days . My son is keeping things exciting to. He somehow managed to put a ring shanked nail through his hand a couple days ago.
> View attachment 5051973View attachment 5051974


Nail guns.....I put one through a tip of a finger before. Shattered the whole pad of the tip actually. That sucked.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You guys are sure a fun bunch to chat with and I know I haven’t been around lately. Just have so much going on and my head is going in all different directions . Did go out yesterday for groceries and this morning for breakfast breaking up my normal groundhog days . My son is keeping things exciting to. He somehow managed to put a ring shanked nail through his hand a couple days ago.
> View attachment 5051973View attachment 5051974


That had to hurt. Thankfully, no serious damage. Have a Merry Christmas and a much better New Year


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m just teasing. My entire thought process before making that post was…
> 
> “I fucking love this place. We can shoot the shit, have a laugh, support each other in hard times. And then if someone (who is family) is having plant issues, we all step in and try to help.”
> 
> so really, I’m teasing. I love this place, I love what we are all about.


Wins the internet


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Woke up at 6 to wino bringing me coffee. I said thanks honey, why do I have to get up at 6am? 
She said it’s pm. Sooo that was interesting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

My secret Santa was very generous!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My secret Santa was very generous!
> 
> View attachment 5052005


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My secret Santa was very generous!
> 
> View attachment 5052005


I love mine! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL No, you're the eye candy. Worse you could be the fighting uncle/cousin that always ends up getting the beat down after dinner when the real drinking begins. I know who that is here too


Well, ok then



curious2garden said:


> Way too young.


Money says that I'm old enough to be.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ....snip.......
> Money says that I'm old enough to be.


Not mine, pay up! I'll take Etude Chardonnay.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

I don’t like wine. Blah


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

I am going to be drinking some spiked eggnog tho!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I am going to be drinking some spiked eggnog tho!


That’s my jam. I like eggnog


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My secret Santa was very generous!
> 
> View attachment 5052005


I want one!... I think I'm going to need one. Yup! I'm convinced. I need it!

I have straws but that's kinda sexy! And I haven't gotten anything new since the mini dive, like a week ago!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I am going to be drinking some spiked eggnog tho!



Eggnog spiked with Quarter Horse rye.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried the straw yet? I bought two, both were broken lol. Someday I'll try one.


Looking like that day arrived! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

I like eggnog without alcohol. If I'm going to drink liquor it will be neat, unless it is gin and tonic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5052042
> Eggnog spiked with Quarter Horse rye.


I’m talking captain morgans spiced rum.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry dreams of a sweet Christmas, tribe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5052042
> Eggnog spiked with Quarter Horse rye.


The tiles gave me PTSD. LOL 
the eggnog looks good

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> The tiles gave me PTSD. LOL
> the eggnog looks good
> 
> SH420


I'm dreaming of granite.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm dreaming of granite.


I can't wait for my new countertops 




Tiny ahhhhh


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2021)

Whoops, friend over Monday has a boyfriend with covid. Glad I found out before going in to work! Testy time in the morning, wheee!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 22, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whoops, friend over Monday has a boyfriend with covid. Glad I found out before going in to work! Testy time in the morning, wheee!


QR code got me I’m in iso until I get a negative back. Right at Christmas grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, good luck


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

Good morning 
38 degrees, at least the sun is burning the up the fog.
I have so much clothes on, wino doesn’t like the heat up. But wait, she just left. Crank this bitch up!
This is the last Christmas I’m cold.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> 38 degrees, at least the sun is burning the up the fog.
> I have so much clothes on, wino doesn’t like the heat up. But wait, she just left. Crank this bitch up!
> This is the last Christmas I’m cold. View attachment 5052266


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Morning






10° out and clear. Last little bit of work then party time! 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

Where in the world is it always warm? Cause I need to move there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where in the world is it always warm? Cause I need to move there.


Florida


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Florida


AAARRGH NO


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love mine! I hope you enjoy it.


I'm in love with it, so pretty! I did four hits after I got home and passed out!


shrxhky420 said:


> Looking like that day arrived!
> 
> SH420


And I finally get to try one! So smooth I love it. 

My partner knew I was going to pick up a gift from someone on here. When I got home I showed her the straw. She looked at it for a bit and asked what is it? I said sex toy and let her believe that for a bit. She was studying it closely trying to figure it out!

Then we got high

Thank you Santa.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

@BobBitchen 


Actually I'm getting my boots......then I'll go straighten up the shop lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in love with it, so pretty! I did four hits after I got home and passed out!
> 
> 
> And I finally get to try one! So smooth I love it.
> ...


I want your secret Santa, next year! 

We need a straw emoji...
  

SH420


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

I can still smell my coffee! Hope this is a good sign..

Good chill, morning ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen
> View attachment 5052287
> 
> Actually I'm getting my boots......then I'll go straighten up the shop lol


Are you taking vacation over the holidays? 


shrxhky420 said:


> I want your secret Santa, next year!
> 
> We need a straw emoji...
> 
> ...


Search for dab straw emoji

I don't think this is what you had in mind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can still smell my coffee! Hope this is a good sign..
> 
> Good chill, morning ones.


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought we had one


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you taking vacation over the holidays?
> 
> 
> Search for dab straw emoji
> ...


Yeah, I'll go in for a couple hours and clean everything up. But shipping is done for the holidays.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fingers crossed for you.


I am boosted too, not super worried about dying. But if this messes up my new house purchase I will be pisssssseeddddddd

(Elliptical is not the place to type...)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'll go in for a couple hours and clean everything up. But shipping is done for the holidays.


Boo! You should be in your pj's.

I'm not even asking @shrxhky420 if he's working.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am boosted too, not super worried about dying. But if this messes up my new house purchase I will be pisssssseeddddddd
> 
> (Elliptical is not the place to type...)


Worst case scenario you're clear by the first week of January. Your new home is going to go smoothly.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where in the world is it always warm? Cause I need to move there.


Hawaii....and I'll join you there!! Most homes don't even have a heat source there, I have heard!


I made a couple rosin carts last night...because the ones I bought are sooo pathetic! So far so good...The last time I tried this the carts plugged from fats/lipids, but I did things a little different, and I'm using a liquefier...I know I slept well last night!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am boosted too, not super worried about dying. But if this messes up my new house purchase I will be pisssssseeddddddd
> 
> (Elliptical is not the place to type...)


I may have missed it in the new house saga; are you also taking your roommate to the new house?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Worst case scenario you're clear by the first week of January. Your new home is going to go smoothly.


I have to find a new way to deliver my deposit! And I can't go to the post office to get it certified mailed without extreme guilt. Bad timing, lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I may have missed it in the new house saga; are you also taking your roommate to the new house?


Yes. She is coming with


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo! You should be in your pj's.
> 
> I'm not even asking @shrxhky420 if he's working.


My PJ's are my mid layer today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I may have missed it in the new house saga; are you also taking your roommate to the new house?


@Rsawr I think @Singlemalt wants to be your roommate.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I have to find a new way to deliver my deposit! And I can't go to the post office to get it certified mailed without extreme guilt. Bad timing, lol.


Haver the Realtor come pick up a check in your mailbox, or see what they suggest.

Hopefully you are negative!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My PJ's are my mid layer today
> View attachment 5052296


How cold is it there?

I could live in flannel pj's


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 23, 2021)

Good morning RIU !

My daughter called this morning from college and told her she might have as she can’t smell or taste anything . So she’s not going to make the trip home for Christmas.

To top it of my cousin who I hadn’t seen in years came to grandmas funeral . He left the lunch in early with a headache. The next night she posted that he went to hospital with tingly hands and feet. He never left as his whole body went numb and was paralyzed . They call it Guillain-Barre syndrome. After two weeks he was turning a corner and was getting ready to start rehab today . Well last night his blood ox dropped and stopped breathing so he‘s now on a vent . Can’t wait for this year is needs to end. 
Hold your loved ones close as you never know what or when something will happen . 

Time to get baked and eat a little apple pie for breakfast,


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I think @Singlemalt wants to be your roommate.


I'm way too feral to live in an urban environment, esp one with snow and ice


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How cold is it there?
> 
> I could live in flannel pj's


About 10°


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU !
> 
> My daughter called this morning from college and told her she might have Covid I asked she can’t smell or taste anything . So she’s not going to make the trip home for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr I think @Singlemalt wants to be your roommate.


He can come live with us! It'd be sitcom material!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Had to go see my girlfriend last night and brought a meltdown joint with me. She's one of these people that will smoke a joint if someone brings it but she never buys it. We smoked the joint and about 20 minutes later she says she has to go to bed  I had to hang out with her husband who I don't really know for a couple hours while I sobered up enough to drive.

Super awkward.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm way too feral to live in an urban environment, esp one with snow and ice


I asked her the same question.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to go see my girlfriend last night and brought a meltdown joint with me. She's one of these people that will smoke a joint if someone brings it but she never buys it. We smoked the joint and about 20 minutes later she says she has to go to bed  I had to hang out with her husband who I don't really know for a couple hours while I sobered up enough to drive.
> 
> Super awkward.


Don't you love that feeling? Good job knocking her out!! :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Don't you love that feeling? Good job knocking her out!! :]


No I think he was mad at me lol. He was watching TV and only gave me yes/no answers when I was trying to strike up a conversation. 

I wanted to just disappear.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I asked her the same question.


Guys she has to come with, going back to her parents means no more smoking weed! We are too stony to part ways.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo! You should be in your pj's.
> 
> I'm not even asking @shrxhky420 if he's working.


Sorry... I'm working. What? 
I keep my evolve off to the side. Worried I might turn on my camera during a meeting and have my dab sitting there...
day in the life of a shark...


I'm considering 1 more monitor. Not much of a view. Hope I got rid of all the details...

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Guys she has to come with, going back to her parents means no more smoking weed! We are too stony to part ways.


It's a very interesting dynamic for me... and I'm super nosy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry... I'm working. What?
> I keep my evolve off to the side. Worried I might turn on my camera during a meeting and have my dab sitting there...
> day in the life of a shark...
> View attachment 5052303
> ...


Tell Thienan Bul that it's Christmas, reach out next year. 

Nice coffee mug. I haven't broke mine yet!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen
> View attachment 5052287
> 
> Actually I'm getting my boots......then I'll go straighten up the shop lol


as soon as the holiday crowds leave..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a very interesting dynamic for me... and I'm super nosy.


It seems normal to me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU !
> 
> My daughter called this morning from college and told her she might have as she can’t smell or taste anything . So she’s not going to make the trip home for Christmas.
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tell Thienan Bul that it's Christmas, reach out next year.
> 
> Nice coffee mug. I haven't broke mine yet!


I knew you creepers would start digging into the pic looking for anything. Glad I removed my email address.
I can imagine all the emails I would be getting from you guys.

I love my mug! I'm telling you, I’m getting a straw. We can be coffee mug and straw twinsies.
@curious2garden needs a mug and we can be a threesome!



SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I think he was mad at me lol. He was watching TV and only gave me yes/no answers when I was trying to strike up a conversation.
> 
> I wanted to just disappear.


@Rsawr There is your sitcom right there. I think I actually saw something like that on Seinfeld or such


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I knew you creepers would start digging into the pic looking for anything. Glad I removed my email address.
> I can imagine all the emails I would be getting from you guys.
> 
> I love my mug! I'm telling you, I’m getting a straw. We can be coffee mug and straw twinsies.
> ...


You don't want to be on the dickweb picture chain? I mean darkweb, oops.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in love with it, so pretty! I did four hits after I got home and passed out!
> 
> 
> And I finally get to try one! So smooth I love it.
> ...











Nectar Collector Infinity Tech Gear Stand


Nectar Collector Infinity Tech Gear Stand Custom metal gear stand with hand forged hook. Compatible with the following Nectar Collector models: Nectar Collector Mini Pro Nectar Collector Honeybird Pro Nectar Collector Honeybird Pro Delux Nectar Collector Opal Honeycomb Pro




nectarcollector.org





Have her get you the stand! You just heat the tip and bring the bowl to the tip, perfect!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I knew you creepers would start digging into the pic looking for anything. Glad I removed my email address.
> I can imagine all the emails I would be getting from you guys.
> 
> I love my mug! I'm telling you, I’m getting a straw. We can be coffee mug and straw twinsies.
> ...


Did you get a mini pro too? I love this thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I can still smell my coffee! Hope this is a good sign..
> 
> Good chill, morning ones.


Omicron has far less anosmia.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hawaii....and I'll join you there!! Most homes don't even have a heat source there, I have heard!
> 
> 
> I made a couple rosin carts last night...because the ones I bought are sooo pathetic! So far so good...The last time I tried this the carts plugged from fats/lipids, but I did things a little different, and I'm using a liquefier...I know I slept well last night!


Were they actual CCell carts (https://hamiltondevices.com/product-category/cartridge/th210/)? I've never had them plug.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU !
> 
> My daughter called this morning from college and told her she might have as she can’t smell or taste anything . So she’s not going to make the trip home for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Stay strong, this f'n year can't last forever hun


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

My straw, I’m clumsy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He can come live with us! It'd be sitcom material!


Nope, then there'd be one and he'd be fat. Learn from history!



Laughing Grass said:


> No I think he was mad at me lol. He was watching TV and only gave me yes/no answers when I was trying to strike up a conversation.
> 
> I wanted to just disappear.


F'n rookies!! That's when you mix another drink, and get serious about silently sleeping on that couch! NEVER cede the high ground!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5052320


What is that?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @Rsawr There is your sitcom right there. I think I actually saw something like that on Seinfeld or such


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Morning all....hope everyone is good........last day of work for me till next tuesday....then i work 3 more days and then off again till the new years has passed

woke up this morning to a mild 58F and heavy fog......high today 78F and sunny....still can't believe we'll be in the 80's for xmas...smh

just made a fresh pot....warm up coming soon

now i'm gonna to attack the bacon and eggs.....add a little green sauce....and


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, then there'd be one and he'd be fat. Learn from history!
> 
> 
> F'n rookies!! That's when you mix another drink, and get serious about silently sleeping on that couch! NEVER cede the high ground!


I would’ve sparked up another one!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is that?


It is a joint roller


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 23, 2021)

@manfredo I had some cartridges that looked like yours and they were trash.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I would’ve sparked up another one!


Same same


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is a joint roller


I would not have guessed that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5052338


Once I get my straw and C2G gets a mug, I imagine this for us as well! 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I would not have guessed that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> saw something like that on Seinfeld


Speaking of...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get a mini pro too? I love this thing.


Not yet! Right around the corner of another spoil myself day. They are on sale and I just got paid! My 1st check after my recent pay raise. Nice! Merry Xmas to me!

SH420


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where in the world is it always warm? Cause I need to move there.


the Danakil. 
http://auditore.cab.inta-csic.es/europlanet/files/2015/10/Ethiopia.png

https://www.climatestotravel.com/climate/ethiopia#danakil


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not yet! Right around the corner of another spoil myself day. They are on sale and I just got paid! My 1st check after my recent pay raise. Nice! Merry Xmas to me!
> 
> SH420


You deserve it brother


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Omicron has far less anosmia.


So I get to enjoy my coffee even once I am sick? Score!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5052343


nice roller, for use of multiple items

i have one too, they work actually pretty good


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Speaking of...


It's merry Christmas bitch! 


WHO'S NEXT!! TRY HAPPY HOLIDAYS! I DARE YOU!!

love you Grass

  

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Once I get my straw and C2G gets a mug, I imagine this for us as well!
> 
> SH420


I'm in!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> the Danakil.
> 
> 
> http://auditore.cab.inta-csic.es/europlanet/files/2015/10/Ethiopia.png
> ...


Here’s ten places, 2 in America 









These are the Hottest Places On Earth | The Manual


Your hot day has nothing on these unbelievably hot locales all over the globe. Many are deserts, but some too are cities, small towns, and jungles.




www.themanual.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So I get to enjoy my coffee even once I am sick? Score!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Speaking of...


Isn't today the traditional "Airing of Grievances"?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nectar Collector Infinity Tech Gear Stand
> 
> 
> Nectar Collector Infinity Tech Gear Stand Custom metal gear stand with hand forged hook. Compatible with the following Nectar Collector models: Nectar Collector Mini Pro Nectar Collector Honeybird Pro Nectar Collector Honeybird Pro Delux Nectar Collector Opal Honeycomb Pro
> ...


I think that's gonna be my first purchase after the holidays.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> the Danakil.
> 
> 
> http://auditore.cab.inta-csic.es/europlanet/files/2015/10/Ethiopia.png
> ...


My hub spent a year, one night in Addis Ababa, LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

My email is blowing up. Much to do!
Have a great day all! 

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My hub spent a year, one night in Addis Ababa, LOL


Pretty hot


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My email is blowing up. Much to do!
> Have a great day all!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My email is blowing up. Much to do!
> Have a great day all!
> 
> 
> ...


have a good one shark...be safe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't today the traditional "Airing of Grievances"?


lol sure is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

@Paul Drake Any relation? 









Florida man claims bags of cocaine, meth found wrapped around penis aren't his


A Clearwater man claims that drugs deputies found wrapped around his penis did not belong to him. 34-year-old Patrick Florence was riding in a car...




www.orlandoweekly.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My hub spent a year, one night in Addis Ababa, LOL


I read that as a year and a day and not the good one lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

this is the roller i use on occassion....need to get a new one though...
nmp


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

Never watched Seinfeld either. I know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this is the roller i use on occassion....need to get a new one though...
> nmp
> 
> View attachment 5052356


That one works better


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Were they actual CCell carts (https://hamiltondevices.com/product-category/cartridge/th210/)? I've never had them plug.


Yes, they are authentic CCells carts...Apparently it's a common thing with unwinterized cannabis...The fats and lipids can plug them up. They were awesome until they plugged though. 

This time I did things different. I did a cold press at 180f, then I decarbed the rosin in the oven in a sealed glass jar to preserve terps, then also added a few drops of lime terps and liquefier. No winterizing. It's actually pretty excellent. I got 2 carts out of a half ounce of outdoor flower. I have probably had 30 puffs off this cartridge and it doesn't look any less full....They last forever!! And are way more potent than the street crap carts that probably go for $10 in Cali. but $50 here.

And I am happy...I checked my clones that were dormant...24 hours after switching to RO water I have roots and nubs galore....whew! @Laughing Grass how are yours today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake Any relation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother maybe


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Never watched Seinfeld either. I know.


never???


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That one works better


it does, makes rolling pretty easy overall


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> never???


Not a fan


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I would’ve sparked up another one!


And not even pass it to him, then raid their refridge.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, they are authentic CCells carts...Apparently it's a common thing with unwinterized cannabis...The fats and lipids can plug them up. They were awesome until they plugged though.
> 
> This time I did things different. I did a cold press at 180f, then I decarbed the rosin in the oven in a sealed glass jar to preserve terps, then also added a few drops of lime terps and liquefier. No winterizing. It's actually pretty excellent. I got 2 carts out of a half ounce of outdoor flower. I have probably had 30 puffs off this cartridge and it doesn't look any less full....They last forever!! And are way more potent than the street crap carts that probably go for $10 in Cali. but $50 here.
> 
> And I am happy...I checked my clones that were dormant...24 hours after switching to RO water I have roots and nubs galore....whew! @Laughing Grass how are yours today?


I have five roots now lol. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Today was our highest single day case count since the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

That really is my brother


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That really is my brother
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052363


Florida Man!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Christmas dinner tonight is cancelled.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not a fan


i hear ya, i'm not much of a fan either...i do catch it every once in a while as just for sound....but that's bout it


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today was our highest single day case count since the beginning of the pandemic.


We had that last week here....It seems to be the trend all across the country...It's sweeping fast. Hospitals are at or near full capacity, and they have sent national guard troops in to help.

And it will probably be worse after the holidays with everyone traveling. I am debating whether to do dinner or not...I think not, as my dad and bro hang out in bars daily....and my bro is refusing the booster because "his doctor didn't tell him he needed it" Mind you, he didn't ask, but apparently he's taking medical advice from his bar fellows now. Ok then, have a nice Christmas...alone.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i hear ya, i'm not much of a fan either...i do catch it every once in a while as just for sound....but that's bout it


I saw him live a few years ago doing his standup act...Yeah, he's a bit dry. Actually it was the others characters on his show that made it...Elaine, George, Kramer, were all funnier than him, IMO!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

And Newman...lets not forget Newman!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I saw him live a few years ago doing his standup act...Yeah, he's a bit dry. Actually it was the others characters on his show that made it...Elaine, George, Kramer, were all funnier than him, IMO!!





manfredo said:


> And Newman...lets not forget Newman!!


yeah the episodes i come across that's what it seems, it's the support cast that made the show what it is. I caught his stand up as well after listening a little...:::click::: new station


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I saw him live a few years ago doing his standup act...Yeah, he's a bit dry. Actually it was the others characters on his show that made it...Elaine, George, Kramer, were all funnier than him, IMO!!


Bee Movie was meh.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

5hrs of work and they are looking good to this is going to be Epic


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bee Movie was meh.


have to agree with ya there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 5hrs of work and they are looking good to this is going to be EpicView attachment 5052374View attachment 5052375View attachment 5052376


You're a good grampa Jeff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a good grampa Jeff!


Thanks for


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> My brother maybe View attachment 5052359


Who is the girl in the USAF uniform?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We had that last week here....It seems to be the trend all across the country...It's sweeping fast. Hospitals are at or near full capacity, and they have sent national guard troops in to help.
> 
> And it will probably be worse after the holidays with everyone traveling. I am debating whether to do dinner or not...I think not, as my dad and bro hang out in bars daily....and my bro is refusing the booster because "his doctor didn't tell him he needed it" Mind you, he didn't ask, but apparently he's taking medical advice from his bar fellows now. Ok then, have a nice Christmas...alone.


I ordered Chinese for Christmas day, it's going to be just the two of us. Really glad that I made a turkey for American thanksgiving.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And not even pass it to him, then raid their refridge.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a good grampa Jeff!


??? 
Those are for Jeff and his wife 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have five roots now lol. Slowly but surely.


Stop looking, wait a week and you'll have trouble untangling them!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> ???
> Those are for Jeff and his wife
> 
> SH420


O O let it go I'm thinking that I could rock the Frozen scooter lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Stop looking, wait a week and you'll have trouble untangling them!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered Chinese for Christmas day, it's going to be just the two of us. Really glad that I made a turkey for American thanksgiving.


I ordered the prime rib dinner with fixin's we pick that up today. I'm not doing anything this year. I decided we are going to the expensive NYE party, handing out the medicated sweets I'm making, packing our dinner to go and taking it home. We will not take our N95s off at the party and will remain only as long as it takes to pick up our food and hand out the gifts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered Chinese for Christmas day, it's going to be just the two of us. Really glad that I made a turkey for American thanksgiving.


we're( i am) doing a smoked Ham here, with mash potatoes, green beans....the rest of the fam is pot luck...bring what u wanna bring


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

@curious2garden and curious about everything, that’s my bitch in law.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden and curious about everything, that’s my bitch in law.


I did come by the name Curious naturally, thanks!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

Yeah I said it. My sil is a bitch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> as soon as the holiday crowds leave..


IKR! It wasn't bad this morning but the lots are filling up! I'm out!

It was pretty decent for the lack of real snow. Kinda squeaky snow in some places where the wind was hitting.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

To get on her good side, we’re watching Christmas movies. Wonderful life is first then Scrooged.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

There is a granddaughter in the chair lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> we're( i am) doing a smoked Ham here, with mash potatoes, green beans....the rest of the fam is pot luck...bring what u wanna bring


I’m a bit annoyed at my sister leaving it the Last minute. I have rapid tests for everyone.

probably won’t see then until my birthday



curious2garden said:


> I ordered the prime rib dinner with fixin's we pick that up today. I'm not doing anything this year. I decided we are going to the expensive NYE party, handing out the medicated sweets I'm making, packing our dinner to go and taking it home. We will not take our N95s off at the party and will remain only as long as it takes to pick up our food and hand out the gifts.


That sounds way better than Chinese. Sucks but it's probably the right move. 

We did a virtual NYE last year with friends. It kinda sucked at first to be honest but got more fun as everyone started getting drunk.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m a bit annoyed at my sister leaving it the Last minute. I have rapid tests for everyone.
> 
> probably won’t see then until my birthday
> 
> ...


yeah i kinda would be annoyed to.......Chinese huh.....you and your other half should make something, cornish hen or something for the both of u.....so what's on the chinese menu?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i kinda would be annoyed to.......Chinese huh.....you and your other half should make something, cornish hen or something for the both of u.....so what's on the chinese menu?


Peking duck, A Christmas Story


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Swab done, spicy shawarma ordered... Now, we enjoy an unexpected day off of work while I wait to see what I got!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Peking duck, A Christmas Story


actually that sounds good.....never had Peking Duck before.....js.....A Christmas Story always a classic in my book


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> actually that sounds good.....never had Peking Duck before.....js.....A Christmas Story always a classic in my book


Ohhh, it's nice. And they give you the little steamed buns to make sandwiches with, and the SAUCE...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Ohhh, it's nice. And they give you the little steamed buns to make sandwiches with, and the SAUCE...


gonna have to try it one of these days.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip...
> We did a virtual NYE last year with friends. It kinda sucked at first to be honest *but got more fun as everyone started getting drunk.*


LOL same as every party everywhere and anytime!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Makeup artist hard at work he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is a granddaughter in the chair lol View attachment 5052407


Your turn to make her up? No KISS posters!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha he he he View attachment 5052421


Better on her face than on the walls or in my rare Indian Cookbook


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, they are authentic CCells carts...Apparently it's a common thing with unwinterized cannabis...The fats and lipids can plug them up. They were awesome until they plugged though.
> 
> This time I did things different. I did a cold press at 180f, then I decarbed the rosin in the oven in a sealed glass jar to preserve terps, then also added a few drops of lime terps and liquefier. No winterizing. It's actually pretty excellent. I got 2 carts out of a half ounce of outdoor flower. I have probably had 30 puffs off this cartridge and it doesn't look any less full....They last forever!! And are way more potent than the street crap carts that probably go for $10 in Cali. but $50 here.
> 
> And I am happy...I checked my clones that were dormant...24 hours after switching to RO water I have roots and nubs galore....whew! @Laughing Grass how are yours today?


Heat the bottom of the cart with a torch and pull. I had that happen to me and that seems to work.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

My vape pen has a has a preheat on it seems to work for the clogging issue


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i kinda would be annoyed to.......Chinese huh.....you and your other half should make something, cornish hen or something for the both of u.....so what's on the chinese menu?


My idea of Chinese is completely unauthentic. Chicken balls with sweet and sour sauce, chicken fried rice and short ribs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My idea of Chinese is completely unauthentic. Chicken balls with sweet and sour sauce, chicken fried rice and short ribs.


nice....ever tried the General Zhao chicken.....little spicey but oh so good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....ever tried the General Zhao chicken.....little spicey but oh so good


I have. I'm not really a big fan of spicy food. Private Zhao is more my speed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Party has started


Oh my @Metasynth these are really freaking good!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My idea of Chinese is completely unauthentic. Chicken balls with sweet and sour sauce, chicken fried rice and short ribs.


O I want to say something about 20's something lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

You're making me hungry....There's some leftover cream of potato soup, and maybe another grilled cheese.

I want to hide for Christmas...Seriously! My uncle is a smart man...he has a gate at the end of his driveway, and he keeps it locked....unless you are an invited guest. Very smart man!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm getting ready to go plow my driveway for the first time of the season...Only a few inches,. but it's not getting above 20f today.

Soup it is!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Swords work well to 


manfredo said:


> You're making me hungry....There's some leftover cream of potato soup, and maybe another grilled cheese.
> 
> I want to hide for Christmas...Seriously! My uncle is a smart man...he has a gate at the end of his driveway, and he keeps it locked....unless you are an invited guest. Very smart man!!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

Everyone is on a roll today,


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Swords work well to View attachment 5052446


Does that say "CatHunter" on the scabbard?, lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks like Futhark to me


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Everyone is on a roll today,


They should be they all slept in and are well rested .


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> IKR! It wasn't bad this morning but the lots are filling up! I'm out!
> View attachment 5052401
> It was pretty decent for the lack of real snow. Kinda squeaky snow in some places where the wind was hitting.



nothing but snow in the forecast


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm getting ready to go plow my driveway for the first time of the season...Only a few inches,. but it's not getting above 20f today.
> 
> Soup it is!!


Do not plow that driveway, it's an invitation!
PS unless you have to go out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Party has started
> View attachment 5052441
> 
> Oh my @Metasynth these are really freaking good!


they are good aren't they, had one last night while i was cooking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Does that sat "CatHunter" on the scabbard?, lol


Lol it should but it does not it was made for a D&D character Catlin Thompson and she is a very intense preacher of violence lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5052452
> nothing but snow in the forecast View attachment 5052454


You starting to pack?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm getting ready to go plow my driveway for the first time of the season...Only a few inches,. but it's not getting above 20f today.
> 
> Soup it is!!


You haven't had to yet?


BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5052452
> nothing but snow in the forecast View attachment 5052454


We have snow almost every day in our 10 day but no real accumulation......maybe 3" but that's way out. So it could be nothing.....could be a foot. Ah hopefully we get something before Feb-Mar.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You starting to pack?


Im always packed, I just hate crowds too much to be up there now, after the 1st, it's on.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

My son is working at Sunday River ME this winter, après-ski restaurant.
He has no idea what real cold is, , just gets stuck at -14f for daytime highs.

That place has nice trails, but god, it is so cold and windy there.
I actually got blown back up a slope and over an embankment when I got off the lift there, then stuck in the lift for ten minutes till winds settle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL same as every party everywhere and anytime!


You HAVE to come to one of my parties.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2021)

Mornin.

Testing a tiny bit of this Apple Fritter. I love the AF flowers. I've found it to be a very smooth daytime smoke.



Then getting battle gear on to go brave Walmart.  Stores should be a blast today


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You HAVE to come to one of my parties.


Don't confuse me with @420God he's the resident dancer. I'm the person that sits in the quietest corner I can find, slowly drinking and observing, right until it's go time!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Testing a tiny bit of this Apple Fritter. I love the AF flowers. I've found it to be a very smooth daytime smoke.
> 
> ...


Good luck on that trip. I wouldn't even bother. It would be gift cards or eating whatever. For example breakfast was just a deviled egg.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't confuse me with @420God he's the resident dancer. I'm the person that sits in the quietest corner I can find, slowly drinking and observing, right until it's go time!


'Go time as in GTFO of here? I'd dance with @420God


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Pretty sure Santa wants me to be fat


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You HAVE to come to one of my parties.


It would start out looking like that and end up like


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure Santa wants me to be fat
> 
> View attachment 5052474


Can't say no to Santa


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm the person that sits in the quietest corner I can find, slowly drinking and observing, right until it's go time!


You're gonna have a great time


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna have a great time


I will say I've rarely met a medicine cabinet that has disappointed me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I will say I've rarely met a medicine cabinet that has disappointed me.


Mine is kinda boring. Lots of bandaids lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I will say I've rarely met a medicine cabinet that has disappointed me.


Clear out the medicine cabinet first... noted!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good luck on that trip. I wouldn't even bother. It would be gift cards or eating whatever. For example breakfast was just a deviled egg.


Breakfast was coffee and lunch is yogurt (and dabs) on the go 

I've stragetized the trip. Potatos, paper towels, creamer and I'm outta there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clear out the medicine cabinet first... noted!


Put a pudding cup and spoon in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Breakfast was coffee and lunch is yogurt (and dabs) on the go
> 
> I've stragetized the trip. Potatos, paper towels, creamer and I'm outta there.


Don't you have a 'service' golden that can go do this for you??


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Put a pudding cup and spoon in there.


I don't care for pudding but I'd be very appreciative of a small steak


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't care for pudding but I'd be very appreciative of a small steak


LOL I'll just put a sandwich in there!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'll just put a sandwich in there!


You can hide the small steak in disposable bread packaging. I'm quite flexible, thank you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

I actually had a really good steak sandwich yesterday and ate the other half after skiing today. Sliced thin with arugula, caramelized onion, horseradish sauce on a ciabatta. I forgot what kinda cheese was on it but it was awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You can hide the small steak in disposable bread packaging. I'm quite flexible, thank you.


That's right you don't do bread...sorry about that


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually had a really good steak sandwich yesterday and ate the other half after skiing today. Sliced thin with arugula, caramelized onion, horseradish sauce on a ciabatta. I forgot what kinda cheese was on it but it was awesome.


Ok, that triggered me, I got to put down the pipe and make lunch.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually had a really good steak sandwich yesterday and ate the other half after skiing today. Sliced thin with arugula, caramelized onion, horseradish sauce on a ciabatta. I forgot what kinda cheese was on it but it was awesome.


LOL I'd remember the cheese and forget the shoe bread.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5052482


Revved up like a douche


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Put a pudding cup and spoon in there.


Precariously placed ball bearings.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Revved up like a douche


I think she's just trying to start some shit with you @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Precariously placed ball bearings.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5052489


What's that?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 23, 2021)

Morning yall, tinctures are your friend

Whiskey Christmas this yr, sister contracted covid and becaue she and my mom have been in contact in the contagious peroid(pays to be a loner), no family events this year. 

She's vaccinated and boosted so hopefully she doesn't get a bad reaction


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's that?


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't confuse me with @420God he's the resident dancer. I'm the person that sits in the quietest corner I can find, slowly drinking and observing, right until it's go time!




You're my kind!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she's just trying to start some shit with you @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

Birds of a feather


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I will say I've rarely met a medicine cabinet that has disappointed me.


I fear that I might be able to break you streak.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fear that I might be able to break you streak.
> 
> View attachment 5052504


Needs a pudding cup


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fear that I might be able to break you streak.
> 
> View attachment 5052504


That's the size of your medicine cabinet? Ok that's not standard but I could make do with that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that's gonna be my first purchase after the holidays.


Why wait? I couldn't! 






SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't you have a 'service' golden that can go do this for you??


Two! but I wouldnt dare task them with errands. I think they're secretly plotting my death. They're trying to take me out on stairs...especially those time when I have to pee really bad.


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fear that I might be able to break you streak.
> 
> View attachment 5052504


Corn huskers is your friend!

That's a bright idea.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why wait? I couldn't!
> 
> View attachment 5052505
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, this is sitting in my basket


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not gonna lie, this is sitting in my basket
> View attachment 5052517


I have put so many dab tools in and out of baskets lately, lol. Bad influences around here!
If you search "dab" for this site, all that comes up is this thread for pages and pages.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's the size of your medicine cabinet? Ok that's not standard but I could make do with that.


The other side is Momma's - other than some various hair care products pretty much same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she's just trying to start some shit with you @Jeffislovinlife


Lol. I'm not sure if Jeff knows so... That's one of the most misquoted songs in modern history. 









Wrapped Up Like a Douche! Blinded by the Light | Songs From Memory


Most people know the song Blinded by the Light from Manfred Mann's Earth Band (usually known as Manfred Man), but it was actually a Bruce Springsteen Song, and an important one at that. It was really about driving around in your car and Bruce himself was the "teenage diplomat" in the song. But...



songsfrommemory.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why wait? I couldn't!
> 
> View attachment 5052505
> 
> ...


I totally blame @curious2garden! She's a corrupting influence.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


You keep heavy duty grease in your medicine cabinet? Kinky!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Corn huskers is your friend!
> 
> That's a bright idea.
> View attachment 5052515


Better than shaking hands with a lobster.
My mitts are pretty rough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fear that I might be able to break you streak.
> 
> View attachment 5052504


For a second I thought those were eye lash curlers on the second shelf.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not gonna lie, this is sitting in my basket
> View attachment 5052517


A butt plug???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not gonna lie, this is sitting in my basket
> View attachment 5052517


Portable?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A butt plug???


Thank you for saying it!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I have put so many dab tools in and out of baskets lately, lol. Bad influences around here!
> If you search "dab" for this site, all that comes up is this thread for pages and pages.


You'll be happy to know I removed it from my cart (by purchasing it)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Portable?


I'll know soon! I like that it's electric so I don't have to fiddle with a torch when high.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> A butt plug???


With a hole in it? I don't think so! Although if one was.... meh never mind I have other rabbit holes to visit and my hair needs washed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> *With a hole in it?* I don't think so! Although if one was.... meh never mind I have other rabbit holes to visit and my hair needs washed.


And electronics!!! Go big or go home


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And electronics!!! Go big or go home


LOL errant butt plugs, I have stories. Remember if they couldn't be easily removed they all came to the OR. Everything comes through the OR eventually. Anyway still have to wash my hair.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL errant butt plugs, I have stories. Remember if they couldn't be easily removed they all came to the OR. Everything comes through the OR eventually. Anyway still have to wash my hair.


What brands did you tend to see? Asking for a friend


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 23, 2021)

You know what time it is


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What brands did you tend to see? Asking for a friend


Those were all removed in the ER. Only the exotics made it to surgery.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You know what time it is


1:22?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2021)

Time to get ill !!!!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> You know what time it is


I'm probably just stoned and typing, but Newfoundland has a 1/2 hr time zone...makes it impossible for stoners or anyone to translate to another time zone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm probably just stoned and typing, but Newfoundland has a 1/2 hr time zone...makes it impossible for stoners or anyone to translate to another time zone.


It's 4:20 somewhere


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm probably just stoned and typing, but Newfoundland has a 1/2 hr time zone...makes it impossible for stoners or anyone to translate to another time zone.


Well that's inconsiderate of them!

Now I'm really going to go wash my damn hair!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Better than shaking hands with a lobster.
> My mitts are pretty rough.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 23, 2021)

Got it all jarred up before Christmas. That’s a win for me 


Waiting for my daughter to get back with her results as she was around me last weekend .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Got it all jarred up before Christmas. That’s a win for me View attachment 5052550
> 
> View attachment 5052547
> Waiting for my daughter to get back with her results as she was around me last weekend .


Looking good to yes yes it is


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Holly shit those are good caramels! I'd love that recipe. The flavor is perfect very buttery 
@Metasynth


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m still drooling over @Laughing Grass cookies . I’d definitely have to hide them from the German Shepherd.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh shit! I just had a great idea! I have 15mg? caramels and someone also gifted me 15mg brownies........


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit I just had a great idea! I have 15mg? caramels and someone also gifted me 15mg brownies........
> View attachment 5052574


Is your idea buy bigger pants?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is your idea buy bigger pants?


I'm not eating it now. I just had another caramel I'll wait lol but it does sound really good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit! I just had a great idea! I have 15mg? caramels and someone also gifted me 15mg brownies........
> View attachment 5052574


Eat em, you'll forget the "great idea" shortly.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is your idea buy bigger pants?





DarkWeb said:


> I'm not eating it now. I just had another caramel I'll wait lol but it does sound really good


I got some cherry wink cookies, I should probably keep up, order some pants too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eat em, you'll forget the "great idea" shortly.


I gotta go have lasagna with family......I don't want to spoil my apatite


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I got some cherry wink cookies, I should probably keep up, order some pants too.


Definitely using my new Carhartt coveralls......I'm staying in my pj's


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta go have lasagna with family......I don't want to spoil my apatite


You know the stomach expands a little bit to accommodate sugar, prime lasagna with dessert.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta go have lasagna with family......I don't want to spoil my apatite


Or fall off the chair at dinner.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You haven't had to yet?
> 
> 
> We have snow almost every day in our 10 day but no real accumulation......maybe 3" but that's way out. So it could be nothing.....could be a foot. Ah hopefully we get something before Feb-Mar.


No...Last year by this time we already had over 50" of snow...This year a few dustings.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 23, 2021)

someone was listening. Good friend just dropped of some cookies. Omg they’re good !


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not gonna lie, this is sitting in my basket
> View attachment 5052517


As @Rsawr would say.... Doooo Eeet!!!

25% off kits right now!... @DCcan 









Home


ELECTRIC NECTAR COLLECTORS Electricity is in the air! Nectar Collector is proud to present our very own electric battery base and tip system for use with any Nectar Collector or Honeybird! Shop now




nectarcollector.org





SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You'll be happy to know I removed it from my cart (by purchasing it)


Late to the party again...

   

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Late to the party again...
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


It's ok I channeled you!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What brands did you tend to see? Asking for a friend


You don't think @Metasynth already knows? 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll know soon! I like that it's electric so I don't have to fiddle with a torch when high.


Looks good....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks good....


I think I lost IQ points listening to that. Anyway I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

Amazon had this beauty for $42...I had it in my cart but it sold out...Looks like a Chinese knockoff, and it had great reviews.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think I lost IQ points listening to that. Anyway I'm looking forward to it.


I think heroin is his first DOC but yeah...looks cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For a second I thought those were eye lash curlers on the second shelf.


Can't a fella try & spruce up a bit once in a while?
Man scaping goes north as well as south.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't a fella try & spruce up a bit once in a while?
> Man scaping goes north as well as south.


Read that as Man scalping, ouch


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Secret Santa showed up!!!

Tears? You ask why? I got soap! 







But wait! There's more....

I got some dab! And some flower and something to dab said dab with!!!



Chocolate for some munchies afterwards! 
I hope Canadian chocolate tastes better than their gum... that shit tastes like soap!

Gotta go! Dabs calling my name! 

Love you secret Canadian Santa! I wonder who it could be!?!

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Secret Santa showed up!!!
> 
> Tears? You ask why? I got soap!
> 
> ...


I call it twisty, cause, well, gets ya twisted.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Yup! Wonderful! What taste is that? I tasted banana! Lol. Yup! Now I'm gonna smoke a bowl or 3...

Happy shark today! I feel like dancing! 



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Secret Santa showed up!!!
> 
> Tears? You ask why? I got soap!
> 
> ...


I was most excited about sharing the gum


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Secret Santa showed up!!!
> 
> Tears? You ask why? I got soap!
> 
> ...


bk78


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was most excited about during the gum


Thanks Grass! I too, think it's cool we both got straws! Although I'm gonna have to step up my game! I need to get a press and I gotta start growing again! 

I'm really hesitant to try the gum! You didn't do a great job selling it! I believe you said something about perfume? Is that like, young sexy hot chick perfume or old lady purse smelling perfume? This could sway me towards trying it.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m not gonna lie, it’s definitely old lady perfume like lilac, It tastes exactly like it smells 

So cool that I can have some of you try my weed. Between the dab press and the new straw our tolerance is going to blown by the end of the holidays


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

I found a picture of me climbing a tree when I was little. I totally forgot about an ENTIRE best friend I had for like 5 years. Woooah. Memories are crazy. Wonder how she's doing...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I found a picture of me climbing a tree when I was little. I totally forgot about an ENTIRE best friend I had for like 5 years. Woooah. Memories are crazy. Wonder how she's doing...


No time like the present to ask! Nothing like a Christmas miracle!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks Grass! I too, think it's cool we both got straws! Although I'm gonna have to step up my game! I need to get a press and I gotta start growing again!
> 
> I'm really hesitant to try the gum! You didn't do a great job selling it! I believe you said something about perfume? Is that like, young sexy hot chick perfume or old lady purse smelling perfume? This could sway me towards trying it.
> 
> SH420


Old lady purse gum


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No time like the present to ask! Nothing like a Christmas miracle!


I do recall her being Jewish... 
I remember her name now! Hannah! I don't know what to do with that, but who knows. It was nice to remember her.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I do recall her being Jewish...
> I remember her name now! Hannah! I don't know what to do with that, but who knows. It was nice to remember her.


I'd start googling


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I found a picture of me climbing a tree when I was little. I totally forgot about an ENTIRE best friend I had for like 5 years. Woooah. Memories are crazy. Wonder how she's doing...


google her. Let's see the pic!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> google her. Let's see the pic!!


I did google them, they have changed a lot, but their eyes did not change. Hannah is doing well for themselves! I will show you our picture though, we were adorable!!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't a fella try & spruce up a bit once in a while?
> Man scaping goes north as well as south.


looks at ceilings

hangs head


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I did google them, they have changed a lot, but their eyes did not change. Hannah is doing well for themselves! I will show you our picture though, we were adorable!!


You found her, wish her a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You found her, wish her a Merry Christmas!


Gonna leave them alone. We drifted for a reason I am sure. But it was so cool to get the time back in my head.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Malty says we are cute and I had to show you guys -.-


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Malty says we are cute and I have to show you guys -.-
> View attachment 5052710


El singulino if you’re not into the whole brevity thing


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2021)

Bacon & eggs for dinner, watching repeats of "Ghosts"....and vaping a cart



Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5052711


Awe, give him a belly rub for me!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> El singulino if you’re not into the whole brevity thing


oh shit.
Il Singulino, scusi


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> El singulino if you’re not into the whole brevity thing


Does that mean something to you?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Does that mean something to you?


Corrupted quote from The Big Lebowski


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Corrupted quote from The Big Lebowski


Started watching it, didn't stick with it. It seemed boring. Did I miss anything?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Started watching it, didn't stick with it. It seemed boring. Did I miss anything?


Can’t really tell you. I drank it in. But it might not be for you.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Can’t really tell you. I drank it in. But it might not be for you.


I got that impression while turning it off, yeah. Oh well!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Started watching it, didn't stick with it. It seemed boring. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bacon & eggs for dinner, watching repeats of "Ghosts"....and vaping a cart
> 
> 
> Awe, give him a belly rub for me!


He was pouting my son is in his spot but now he's happy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Corrupted quote from The Big Lebowski


Phonics saved the day


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I'll try to watch it through again if we can all push play at the same time one day


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Phonics saved the day


My addiction to phonics has led to shameful things.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not gonna lie, it’s definitely old lady perfume like lilac, It tastes exactly like it smells
> 
> So cool that I can have some of you try my weed. Between the dab press and the new straw our tolerance is going to blown by the end of the holidays


Great job LG! The smoke is awesome! It's not gonna last. I'm gonna smoke the shit out of all of it. Me likey! 

You definitely got your grow game down! The squish is incredible! Twisty, ain't bad description. Walking... whew! 

@Metasynth thanks brother, for setting this up!  Great job.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My addiction to phonics has led to shameful things.


Phonics was irrelevant in that sentence!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Phonics was irrelevant in that sentence!


Behold the phonics rising from the ashes


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Great job LG! The smoke is awesome! It's not gonna last. I'm gonna smoke the shit out of all of it. Me likey!
> 
> You definitely got your grow game down! The squish is incredible! Twisty, ain't bad description. Walking... whew!
> 
> ...


I agree @Metasynth thanks for doing such a good job. Even though my life was too crazy it was a fun blessing to watch it play out in real time. Thanks!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Behold the phonics rising from the ashes


Do phonics have large talons? 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'll try to watch it through again if we can all push play at the same time one day


It's a very funny movie in an odd cerebral way. Though you may be a bit too young to get alot of the humor


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's a very funny movie in an odd cerebral way. Though you may be a bit too young to get alot of the humor


Likely, but trying to appreciate the art your friends like is a good way to get to know them better...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Likely, but trying to appreciate the art your friends like is a good way to get to know them better...


From wiki
The film is loosely inspired by the work of Raymond Chandler. Joel Coen stated, "We wanted to do a Chandler kind of story – how it moves episodically, and deals with the characters trying to unravel a mystery, as well as having a hopelessly complex plot that's ultimately unimportant."[5] The original score was composed by Carter Burwell, a longtime collaborator of the Coen brothers.

_The Big Lebowski_ received mixed reviews at the time of its release. Over time, reviews have become largely positive, and the film has become a cult favorite,[6] noted for its eccentric characters, comedic dream sequences, idiosyncratic dialogue, and eclectic soundtrack.[7] In 2014, the film was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress, being deemed "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant". A spin-off, titled _The Jesus Rolls_, was released in 2020, with Turturro reprising his role and also serving as writer and director


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Behold the phonics rising from the ashes


Faux?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> From wiki
> The film is loosely inspired by the work of Raymond Chandler. Joel Coen stated, "We wanted to do a Chandler kind of story – how it moves episodically, and deals with the characters trying to unravel a mystery, as well as having a hopelessly complex plot *that's ultimately unimportant*."[5] The original score was composed by Carter Burwell, a longtime collaborator of the Coen brothers.
> 
> _The Big Lebowski_ received mixed reviews at the time of its release. Over time, reviews have become largely positive, and the film has become a cult favorite,[6] noted for its eccentric characters, comedic dream sequences, idiosyncratic dialogue, and eclectic soundtrack.[7] In 2014, the film was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress, being deemed "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant". A spin-off, titled _The Jesus Rolls_, was released in 2020, with Turturro reprising his role and also serving as writer and director


Yes, I think, Bogart's The Big Sleep was the first of the genre.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I think, Bogart's The Big Sleep was the first of the genre.


I dunno, was that sled particularly important?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, was that sled particularly important?


That was Orson Welles' Citizen Kane, completely different genre


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was Orson Welles' Citizen Kane, completely different genre


I thought we were talking about long pointless plots, like you bolded in the comment. My apologies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought we were talking about long pointless plots, like you bolded in the comment. My apologies.


wiki: _*The Big Lebowski*_ (/ləˈbaʊski/) is a 1998 black comedy crime film written, produced, and directed by Joel and Ethan Coen. It stars Jeff Bridges as Jeffrey "The Dude" Lebowski, a Los Angeles slacker and avid bowler. He is assaulted as a result of mistaken identity, then learns that a millionaire also named Jeffrey Lebowski (David Huddleston) was the intended victim. The millionaire Lebowski's trophy wife is kidnapped, and he commissions The Dude to deliver the ransom to secure her release; the plan goes awry when the Dude's friend Walter Sobchak (John Goodman) schemes to keep the ransom money. 


Then the hilarity ensues lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> wiki: _*The Big Lebowski*_ (/ləˈbaʊski/) is a 1998 black comedy crime film written, produced, and directed by Joel and Ethan Coen. It stars Jeff Bridges as Jeffrey "The Dude" Lebowski, a Los Angeles slacker and avid bowler. He is assaulted as a result of mistaken identity, then learns that a millionaire also named Jeffrey Lebowski (David Huddleston) was the intended victim. The millionaire Lebowski's trophy wife is kidnapped, and he commissions The Dude to deliver the ransom to secure her release; the plan goes awry when the Dude's friend Walter Sobchak (John Goodman) schemes to keep the ransom money.
> 
> 
> Then the hilarity ensues lol


YOU get me, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I thought we were talking about long pointless plots, like you bolded in the comment. My apologies.


Oops, I didn't find Citizen Kane pointless.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oops, I didn't find Citizen Kane pointless.


I found the over arching plot to be pretty pointless feeling, while enjoying many parts of it. *shrug* It was a good movie, I just didn't care about rosebud...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I found the over arching plot to be pretty pointless feeling, while enjoying many parts of it. *shrug* It was a good movie, I just didn't care about rosebud...


That was the point, no one did.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was the point, no one did.


Right. Thus my original comment on your comment! Pointless and long plot, but still good movies underneath!
Oh well, I tried. I made myself laugh, and that is what is* ultimately important*.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Right. Thus my original comment on your comment! Pointless and long plot, but still good movies underneath!
> Oh well, I tried. I made myself laugh, and that is what is* ultimately important*.


Nope but it doesn't matter, William Randoph Hearst's life has little to do with today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope but it doesn't matter, William Randoph Hearst's life has little to do with today.


Unless you live where I do and the town of San Simeon has been covertly stealing property from Hearst Ranch


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm doing good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm doing good


How good is good


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How good is good


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Started watching it, didn't stick with it. It seemed boring. Did I miss anything?


There is a lot to be learned in the Big Lebowski.

This scene teaches what happens when you mistreat strangers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Good morning and happy Christmas Eve day!

I’m thinking we won’t have snow


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A variation of... I didn't use crackers or breadcrumbs.


Yo try this sometime. Hella easy and hella good. I like using the chicken flavor stovetop best.








4 Ingredient Meatloaf (Made With a Box of Stuffing)


The BEST meatloaf! My family loves this recipe. Just 4 simple ingredients!




www.instrupix.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yo try this sometime. Hella easy and hella good. I like using the chicken flavor stovetop best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll try it brother. Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll try it brother. Merry Christmas my friend.


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Dab dab dab lalalaaaa


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Eve. I hope everyone has an amazing day.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Good Christmas cheer, holiday friends!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Good Christmas cheer, holiday friends!


Backatcha boo


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

One of the people I hung out with Monday was negative. Hoping I just got lucky and the covid infection happened Monday night after we all separated. 

Omg I want to be lucky so badly. I hope I get my results soon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> One of the people I hung out with Monday was negative. Hoping I just got lucky and the covid infection happened Monday night after we all separated.
> 
> Omg I want to be lucky so badly. I hope I get my results soon.


hope you’re lucky 
hope you’re lucky 
hope you’re lucky 



I hope I get a car for Christmas!

But I hope you’re lucky!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> hope you’re lucky
> hope you’re lucky
> hope you’re lucky
> 
> ...


What kinda car? Like hotwheels, with some of that cool snap together track to race on?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What kinda car? Like hotwheels, with some of that cool snap together track to race on?


Preferably a scooter to get around in but no car til next Christmas. Midnight blue Toyota Avalon I’m thinking. Or a pos if I’m moving to Tulum


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What kinda car? Like hotwheels, with some of that cool snap together track to race on?


Model cars were the best when I was young. I loved doing muscle cars. 1957 Chevy win me $5 at the drug store contest. Circa ‘72


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Good morning.

Merry Christmas! Presents tomorrow!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> One of the people I hung out with Monday was negative. Hoping I just got lucky and the covid infection happened Monday night after we all separated.
> 
> Omg I want to be lucky so badly. I hope I get my results soon.


How long does it normally take to get results there? I hope your christmas plans are saved.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yo try this sometime. Hella easy and hella good. I like using the chicken flavor stovetop best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love stovetop stuffing. I can eat a box of chicken stuffing myself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Great job LG! The smoke is awesome! It's not gonna last. I'm gonna smoke the shit out of all of it. Me likey!
> 
> You definitely got your grow game down! The squish is incredible! Twisty, ain't bad description. Walking... whew!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like it! It's the first crop that I've really been proud of. I wish we could send weed without having to vacuum seal it. Kinda takes away from how pretty they were.

Merry Christmas to you and the missus.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long does it normally take to get results there? I hope your christmas plans are saved.


I am packing boxes tomorrow so no way that is ruined, but the free clinic here is 24 to 72 hours. So I am stuck waiting. I am not allowed to go to work with an outstanding test.

Here though I have to now decide whether or not to just get omicron over with and let my roomie come back home from her family trip. She is positive, and her options right now are go back to her older parents home who are still testing negative or come here. Hmmm...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning and happy Christmas Eve day!
> 
> I’m thinking we won’t have snowView attachment 5052855


I'll trade you some snow for white sand, and sun. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy holidays and 3 day weekend! Have fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am packing boxes tomorrow so no way that is ruined, but the free clinic here is 24 to 72 hours. So I am stuck waiting. I am not allowed to go to work with an outstanding test.
> 
> Here though I have to now decide whether or not to just get omicron over with and let my roomie come back home from her family trip. She is positive, and her options right now are go back to her older parents home who are still testing negative or come here. Hmmm...


Damn, tough choice  Her parents house doesn't sound like a healthy option from what you said earlier.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

@Laughing Grass what are you hoping for Christmas? You’re very kind.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn, tough choice  Her parents house doesn't sound like a healthy option from what you said earlier.


OmiChristmas blows turd bubbles... If I turn out to be positive, maybe it's fine for us to swap air though. May turn out incidentally no worse than normal!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn, tough choice  Her parents house doesn't sound like a healthy option from what you said earlier.


It wouldn't be a tough choice for me...A freeloading room mate with Covid, at Christmas, when you're moving?? Sometimes you have to look out for number one. But I am related to the Grinch, so, yeah!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It wouldn't be a tough choice for me...A freeloading room mate with Covid, at Christmas, when you're moving?? Sometimes you have to look out for number one. But I am related to the Grinch, so, yeah!!


Her parents are old. If they avoid covid she might get more time with her dad, who has chronic respiratory illness. That is really meaningful to me.

I dunno, it doesn't seem cut and dried to me, and I did invite her to live with me, she didn't just glom on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass what are you hoping for Christmas? You’re very kind.


lol you know. I only want one thing!



Rsawr said:


> OmiChristmas blows turd bubbles... If I turn out to be positive, maybe it's fine for us to swap air though. May turn out incidentally no worse than normal!


Is an inexpensive motel an option?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is an inexpensive motel an option?


Oh, actually, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you know. I only want one thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Is an inexpensive motel an option?


Brilliant


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Chocolate and coffee to you all and may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

I have never had this before..... 
It's like a box of chocolate but COOKIES !


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Yes , I don't get out much.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Brilliant


There must be options...I'm sure there's thousands of people in the same predicament. There must be safe places for people to go, and they might even be able to get a free motel room. Check with the health department. You might be able to pull it off in your home even, if they could isolate in a section of the house with a bathroom and bedroom, and you brought food....But what a hassle.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I have never had this before.....
> It's like a box of chocolate but COOKIES !View attachment 5052915


There are still some left! You missed a few!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> There are still some left! You missed a few!


 Actually there are 2 identical layers (no pics of the top).









YUM


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Actually there are 2 identical layers (no pics of the top).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were a common gift in my family. My mom liked the little thin ones with the drizzle most. The baby fingers, or whatever they are called.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Good tattoo? Forearm


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Grew up in the 70s having this out at Christmas


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

If I remember it was like melting glass until My teeth stuck together. LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Grew up in the 70s having this out at Christmas
> View attachment 5052922View attachment 5052922


The candy ribbons!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am packing boxes tomorrow so no way that is ruined, but the free clinic here is 24 to 72 hours. So I am stuck waiting. I am not allowed to go to work with an outstanding test.
> 
> Here though I have to now decide whether or not to just get omicron over with and let my roomie come back home from her family trip. She is positive, and her options right now are go back to her older parents home who are still testing negative or come here. Hmmm...


Rent her a motel room. It’s worth the cost to potentially save a life


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> The candy ribbons!


I doesn't look edible


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I doesn't look edible


 They are and quite pretty some of them. taste like mint and OLD sugar, or wax, or , well maybe dust from last year. lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Rent her a motel room. It’s worth the cost to potentially save a life


We are both calling around. She is at a hotel now, which is probably why her parents don't have it. I am hoping we can figure it out and hop her closer to home, and out of the very expensive hotel she is currently stuck at.



Pacoson71 said:


> If I remember it was like melting glass until My teeth stuck together. LOL


Yes! And sometimes they tasted like cloves and weird winter spice, and not candy at all!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> They are and quite pretty some of them. taste like mint and OLD sugar, or wax, or , well maybe dust from last year. lol


I'm seeing sharp shards of hard candy stabbing you in the roof of your mouth as soon as you bite in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm seeing sharp shards of hard candy stabbing you in the roof of your mouth as soon as you bite in.


You suck it


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Hence my melting glass comment. lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You suck it


No you suck it!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> We are both calling around. She is at a hotel now, which is probably why her parents don't have it. I am hoping we can figure it out and hop her closer to home, and out of the very expensive hotel she is currently stuck at.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! And sometimes they tasted like cloves and weird winter spice, and not candy at all!


Ever have ‘Blackjack’ gum? Or the ‘Clove’ gum


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

What is black jack flavored like??
I would chew clove gum, not gonna lie...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ever have ‘Blackjack’ gum? Or the ‘Clove’ gum
> 
> View attachment 5052950


 All of them, good stuff too!

have that and smoke.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What is black jack flavored like??
> I would chew clove gum, not gonna lie...


liqorice


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> What is black jack flavored like??
> I would chew clove gum, not gonna lie...


Licorice. Possibly one of the United States first flavored gums


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Licorice. Possibly one of the United States first flavored gums


Oh shit, I want it. Licorice is my favorite. Anyone who leads me to a licorice pheno is my best friend forever.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ever have ‘Blackjack’ gum? Or the ‘Clove’ gum
> 
> View attachment 5052950


When I was a kid Beemans had pepsin (a digestive enzyme) and chicle (the natural rubber from the trees). Loved that stuff


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh shit, I want it. Licorice is my favorite. Anyone who leads me to a licorice pheno is my best friend forever.


 Not a pheno but sippin on Sambuca and a mellow smoke sounds nice.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Not a pheno but sippin on Sambuca and a mellow smoke sounds nice.


Sambuca is good! I prefer the no coffee bean taste of absinthe a bit more.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh shit, I want it. Licorice is my favorite. Anyone who leads me to a licorice pheno is my best friend forever.


I love licorice too. I’m a big fan of soft licorice.

Too bad it can kill you if you eat enough, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Not a pheno but sippin on Sambuca and a mellow smoke sounds nice.


Ouzo. My stomach clenches as soon as I smell it. 

Opa!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Oh shit, I want it. Licorice is my favorite. Anyone who leads me to a licorice pheno is my best friend forever.


Blackjack would turn your teeth black temporarily, not ultra dark more like charcoal gray. Great licorice taste but a bust if you weren't supposed to be chewing


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> taste of absinthe


 I've yet to try absinthe..... might pick some up in a bit, any brand recommendations?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ouzo. My stomach clenches as soon as I smell it.
> 
> Opa!


Ouzo is also good! I used to live In greek town dorms for college. I loved it. I ate so much...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

All this talk about vintage candy makes me think of Necco wafers. Pretty sure they had licorice, cinnamon, and clove as some of the flavors


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I've yet to try absinthe..... might pick some up in a bit, any brand recommendations?


Duplais verte. Solid, all around delicious, and a bit of a better entry into the taste than some of the whites. If you hate duplais verte, you would probably dislike the entire subject


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> All this talk about vintage candy makes me think of Necco wafers. Pretty sure the had licorice, cinnamon, and clove as some of the flavors
> 
> View attachment 5052953


I still buy these... I am so fucking old. I toss the chocolate ones over my shoulder for mom, lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> All this talk about vintage candy makes me think of Necco wafers. Pretty sure they had licorice, cinnamon, and clove as some of the flavors
> 
> View attachment 5052953


 Made in My home state of MA.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Discontinued: July 24, 2018–May 27, 2020 

Buy them now, they stopped making them


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Discontinued: July 24, 2018–May 27, 2020
> 
> Buy them now, they stopped making them


Amazon. :]


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

oops I see they brought them back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> I've yet to try absinthe..... might pick some up in a bit, any brand recommendations?


taste sorta like this


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> taste sorta like this
> 
> View attachment 5052954


Were you taking shots of it, like someone irresponsible?
The actual drink done properly has no burn! And you get to add sugar to taste as part of the rules!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Merry Christmas! Presents tomorrow!


Merry Christmas presents tonight but not for me or the hub we've been naughty and splurged on everything we wanted all month LOL So tonight will be a quiet, candlelight dinner by the tree with one of the Bing Crosby Christmas movies on the TV.

I hope you all have a magical Christmas and a peaceful and prosperous New Year.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love stovetop stuffing. I can eat a box of chicken stuffing myself.


I've never had it. Has everyone else eaten it?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Were you taking shots of it, like someone irresponsible?
> The actual drink done properly has no burn! And you get to add sugar to taste as part of the rules!


 Shots..... that bottle is about 70$ that's a sipper


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never had it. Has everyone else eaten it?


I’m actually a big fan of stovetop stuffing, lol.

And it’s even easier to make than homemade! Not that stuffing is exactly difficult to begin with


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Shots..... that bottle is about 70$ that's a sipper


I learned recently that a $70 bottle is pretty cheap for fine alcohol. My grocery store had some 25 year old scotch that they are selling for $2000 a bottle. Yes, two thousand. Dollars. USD.

It was marked down from $3000, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am packing boxes tomorrow so no way that is ruined, but the free clinic here is 24 to 72 hours. So I am stuck waiting. I am not allowed to go to work with an outstanding test.
> 
> Here though I have to now decide whether or not to just get omicron over with and let my roomie come back home from her family trip. She is positive, and her options right now are go back to her *older parents home* who are still testing negative or come here. Hmmm...


If you're boosted I'd let her come back but require her to wear a good mask (N95 or better) when in a common area.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m actually a big fan of stovetop stuffing, lol.
> 
> And it’s even easier to make than homemade! Not that stuffing is exactly difficult to begin with


Thanks Meta! That's good to know. I've looked at buying it but I always have a bit of bread ends around and like you said it's the easiest thing to make so I never have.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Grew up in the 70s having this out at Christmas
> View attachment 5052922View attachment 5052922


God that brings back childhood memories...and mom would always say "be careful you don't choke".

I love you in Heaven mom


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Meta! That's good to know. I've looked at buying it but I always have a bit of bread ends around and like you said it's the easiest thing to make so I never have.


If you’re used to home made stuffing, you may not like stovetop. It’s pretty salty. I just happen to love salt.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey…anyone wanna let me send a shroom growing kit to their house, so they can send it to me in Cali? They won’t ship it directly to my California.

I’ve really been wanting to start micro dosing to see if it helps with anxiety and depression.

A few people offered to let me have spore syringes sent to them, but I’m thinking for my first time one of those kits in Tupperware may be more my speed…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Merry Christmas presents tonight but not for me or the hub we've been naughty and splurged on everything we wanted all month LOL So tonight will be a quiet, candlelight dinner by the tree with one of the Bing Crosby Christmas movies on the TV.
> 
> I hope you all have a magical Christmas and a peaceful and prosperous New Year.


That actually sounds like a nice romantic evening.  hope you have a fabulous time.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm seeing sharp shards of hard candy stabbing you in the roof of your mouth as soon as you bite in.


You have it correct!! It's like candy cane flavor and texture, once you get past the sharp. Not really good for children!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never had it. Has everyone else eaten it?


Add one and a half cups boiling water, one tablespoon butter and bam! instant shame in a bowl.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you're boosted I'd let her come back but require her to wear a good mask (N95 or better) when in a common area.


Yeah? I am boosted. If we cannot find her a hotel nearby that is cheaper I would much rather her here than with her parents. I want the fewest high risk people to be I contact with her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You have it correct!! It's like candy cane flavor and texture, once you get past the sharp. Not really good for children!


I like candy canes. Have you ever suck on a werthers candy that has an air bubble that turns into a surgical scalpel on your tongue once exposed.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You have it correct!! It's like candy cane flavor and texture, once you get past the sharp. Not really good for children!


I always found that the Charms brand ‘blow pops’ lollipops always ended up cutting the inside of my mouth without me knowing it.

I’d be innocently sucking on a lollipop when I taste blood, only to find out my tongue looks like I licked a meat slicer!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey…anyone wanna let me send a shroom growing kit to their house, so they can send it to me in Cali? They won’t ship it directly to my California.
> 
> I’ve really been wanting to start micro dosing to see if it helps with anxiety and depression.
> 
> A few people offered to let me have spore syringes sent to them, but I’m thinking for my first time one of those kits in Tupperware may be more my speed…


I'd say yes but unfortunately you know where I live.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Shots..... that bottle is about 70$ that's a sipper


Yet college kids exist...
I love the glasses for it. Shows you how much alcohol to add to how much water. You are meant to dilute it 3 to 5 times depending on strength desired.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like candy canes. Have you ever suck on a werthers candy that has an air bubble that turns into a surgical scalpel on your tongue once exposed.


See my post just below yours…lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Were you taking shots of it, like someone irresponsible?
> The actual drink done properly has no burn! And you get to add sugar to taste as part of the rules!


Totally. Drink responsibly? Pfft!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I love licorice too. I’m a big fan of soft licorice.
> 
> Too bad it can kill you if you eat enough, lol


Did you ever eat so much black licorice it turned your stool green? I have, many times as a kid!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey…anyone wanna let me send a shroom growing kit to their house, so they can send it to me in Cali? They won’t ship it directly to my California.
> 
> I’ve really been wanting to start micro dosing to see if it helps with anxiety and depression.
> 
> A few people offered to let me have spore syringes sent to them, but I’m thinking for my first time one of those kits in Tupperware may be more my speed…











Cubensis | Doc's Dank Spores







www.docsdankspores.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey…anyone wanna let me send a shroom growing kit to their house, so they can send it to me in Cali? They won’t ship it directly to my California.
> 
> I’ve really been wanting to start micro dosing to see if it helps with anxiety and depression.
> 
> A few people offered to let me have spore syringes sent to them, but I’m thinking for my first time one of those kits in Tupperware may be more my speed…


I've already told you the last time lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> See my post just below yours…lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> All this talk about vintage candy makes me think of Necco wafers. Pretty sure they had licorice, cinnamon, and clove as some of the flavors
> 
> View attachment 5052953


A personal favorite until they reformulated. When I was in Boston, I would sometimes walk past the New England Confectionery Co. and its fragrant lee. Some days smelled pink, others that weird peppery pale purple.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I learned recently that a $70 bottle is pretty cheap for fine alcohol. My grocery store had some 25 year old scotch that they are selling for $2000 a bottle. Yes, two thousand. Dollars. USD.
> 
> It was marked down from $3000, lol


My sweet spot in Glenlivet 15. It's running about $69/bottle right now. But some of the aged stuff is crazy expensive, interesting the 200 bottle of the 18 year wasn't as good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> All this talk about vintage candy makes me think of Necco wafers. Pretty sure they had licorice, cinnamon, and clove as some of the flavors
> 
> View attachment 5052953


mmmmmm, and they came in all chocolate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My sweet spot in Glenlivet 15. It's running about $69/bottle right now. But some of the aged stuff is crazy expensive, interesting the 200 bottle of the 18 year wasn't as good.


I almost bought the glenlivet 15, but went with the Aberlour 12. It was between that, the Glenlivet, or the Dalemore 12


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My sweet spot in Glenlivet 15. It's running about $69/bottle right now. But some of the aged stuff is crazy expensive, interesting the 200 bottle of the 18 year wasn't as good.


That’s the 21. I still have about half of it. I think I’ll pour a dram tonight.
I rather like the 18, but yes the 15 is the sweet spot.
I’m bummed that Japanese whisky has been so popular. It’s priced crazy.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey…anyone wanna let me send a shroom growing kit to their house, so they can send it to me in Cali? They won’t ship it directly to my California.
> 
> I’ve really been wanting to start micro dosing to see if it helps with anxiety and depression.
> 
> A few people offered to let me have spore syringes sent to them, but I’m thinking for my first time one of those kits in Tupperware may be more my speed…


You can actually buy kits on Amazon, without spores, with no shipping restrictions so all you really need are spores.

Search "psilocybin mushroom grow kit" on Amazon. 

I'll buy the spores if I get a few free samples if they grow...I don't want to be the Guinea pig though, lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> mmmmmm, and they came in all chocolate


We also had the all choco and the all white; never did figure out what the white flavor was supposed to be. I just remember it being sweet


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s the 21. I still have about half of it. I think I’ll pour a dram tonight.
> I rather like the 18, but yes the 15 is the sweet spot.
> I’m bummed that Japanese whisky has been so popular. It’s priced crazy.


Suntory? I almost bought you that instead!!! It was quite a bit cheaper too, lol

I wasn’t sure if you enjoyed blended whiskey or just single malt scotch whiskey


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

Old candy bar , only one I can think of that no longer exists.

Marathon bar.

Braded caramel dipped in chocolate.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've already told you the last time lol



Me too, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Suntory? I almost bought you that instead!!! It was quite a bit cheaper too, lol
> 
> I wasn’t sure if you enjoyed blended whiskey or just single malt scotch whiskey


Toki is delicious. Hibiki didn’t wow me, it had obvious peat. 
The Yamazaki is excellent. It was worth $50 but I’m seeing it for $200 these days.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I almost bought the glenlivet 15, but went with the Aberlour 12. It was between that, the Glenlivet, or the Dalemore 12


The Glenlivet isn't peaty. I like that. I'm not a connoisseur LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've already told you the last time lol





manfredo said:


> Me too, lol.


Yeah, but that was syringes. I’m thinking a full on Tupperware grow kit that is already inoculated. It’s a lot bigger, and would be more expensive to ship.

But yeah, I’m still down, just haven’t gotten around to it with the holidays and all…


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> We also had the all choco and the all white; never did figure out what the white flavor was supposed to be. I just remember it being sweet


I didn't care for the Necco Wafers. I liked the phony cigs with the little pink tips


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Toki is delicious. Hibiki didn’t wow me, it had obvious peat.
> The Yamazaki is excellent. It was worth $50 but I’m seeing it for $200 these days.


Yeah the Yamakazi is ridiculously overpriced at the moment. I saw one for $250!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The Glenlivet isn't peaty. I like that. I'm not a connoisseur LOL


I bought it for the Bear for Xmas, lol. I don’t really drink, fine alcohol is wasted on me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but that was syringes. I’m thinking a full on Tupperware grow kit that is already inoculated. It’s a lot bigger, and would be more expensive to ship.
> 
> But yeah, I’m still down, just haven’t gotten around to it with the holidays and all…


Well the offer still stands just let me know what I need to do


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No you suck it!


You win! That was fkn funny to me!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

Morning?





Three caramels a bunch of dabs couple bowls of c99 and I slept like a rock till about 10 lol lots to do today! 

Merry Christmas Eve everyone


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the offer still stands just let me know what I need to do


Basically, open the package, put it in a box with some padding, and send it to me. I’ll let you know when I’m ready to pull the trigger!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> We also had the all choco and the all white; never did figure out what the white flavor was supposed to be. I just remember it being sweet


I got something perhaps gingery off the white ones.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I bought it for the Bear for Xmas, lol. I don’t really drink, fine alcohol is wasted on me


What about cooking with it I don't drink instant a****** just add alcohol but find you substitute to cook with I have issues with


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are the caramels? Think they do anything? Lol, I’m a terrible judge of edibles, since I’m basically stoned 24/7 anyway!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I got something perhaps gingery off the white ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How are the caramels? Think they do anything? Lol, I’m a terrible judge of edibles, since I’m basically stoned 24/7 anyway!


I have to add some to brownies. I made a commitment, urgh.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't care for the Necco Wafers. I liked the phony cigs with the little pink tips


They had that bit of powdered sugar for one “puff”. I remember they had a root beer flavor.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What about cooking with it I don't drink instant a****** just add alcohol but find you substitute to cook with I have issues with


I keep a small bottle of fine cognac around to cook with. I’ll cook with alcohol, and I feel that if you cook with it, it should be something you’re willing to drink.

Though, I’ve known some cooks who weren’t beyond drinking cooking sherry


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They had that bit of powdered sugar for one “puff”. I remember they had a root beer flavor.


I don't remember that. I just liked pretending I was smoking. I don't remember eating them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Basically, open the package, put it in a box with some padding, and send it to me. I’ll let you know when I’m ready to pull the trigger!


Mmm not so sure about opening your package but will do if I can't slip into a nother box with out opening the package


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I keep a small bottle of fine cognac around to cook with. I’ll cook with alcohol, and I feel that if you cook with it, it should be something you’re willing to drink.
> 
> Though, I’ve known some cooks who weren’t beyond drinking cooking sherry


LOL On the plus side my understanding was cooking sherry was very salty.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm not so sure about opening your package but will do if I can't slip into a nother box with out opening the package


Sounds good! I’ll check out some sites later today, I’ve been thinking about this for a while, and I think it’s time

thank you and @manfredo for offering your services!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL On the plus side my understanding was cooking sherry was very salty.


Yeah, most of them have a ton of salt in them. Lol, gross


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How are the caramels? Think they do anything? Lol, I’m a terrible judge of edibles, since I’m basically stoned 24/7 anyway!


LOL I don't know I ate one and brought firewood in. Then had a dab or four then another caramel 

Another friend brought me some brownies too. I was thinking about putting a caramel on one today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love cindi but apparently I’m the only Floridian that does.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have to add some to brownies. I made a commitment, urgh.


Gluten free?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gluten free?


I'm adding extra gluten!


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im always packed, I just hate crowds too much to be up there now, after the 1st, it's on.


The crowds were certainly at Mammoth early this year, but so was the snow. Usually the week prior to Christmas is a build-up to the masses after the 25th.

Two perfect bluebird days with no wind for my 5 granddaughters and one powder day, I pounded my bionic knee replacements until I couldn't sleep


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 24, 2021)

That ribbon candy sure brought memories from the big family Christmas we had at grandma’s house . There was always bowls of those and her homemade rock candy . God bless you grandma RIP .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> The crowds were certainly at Mammoth early this year, but so was the snow. Usually the week prior to Christmas is a build-up to the masses after the 25th.
> 
> Two perfect bluebird days with no wind for my 5 granddaughters and one powder day, I pounded my bionic knee replacements until I couldn't sleep


Best of all too cold for rattlers!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best of all too cold for rattlers!


I’m happier about the lack of mosquitos in the winter out there


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2021)

breezy too...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m happier about the lack of mosquitos in the winter out there


You're not shoveling rattlers over your back fence


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're not shoveling rattlers over your back fence


On a fairly regular basis I catch and release them in the state park that borders my property.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Although this was my last run-in. Aptly named ‘rattlesnake ridge’


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Although this was my last run-in. Aptly named ‘rattlesnake ridge’
> View attachment 5052996View attachment 5052997View attachment 5052998


I remember!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Although this was my last run-in. Aptly named ‘rattlesnake ridge’
> View attachment 5052996View attachment 5052997View attachment 5052998


That is awesome I'm so jealous to be among such Noble creatures


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

Man these are good  
I'll try to hold off everything else for a bit


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Although this was my last run-in. Aptly named ‘rattlesnake ridge’
> View attachment 5052996View attachment 5052997View attachment 5052998


Oh my, are they actually … ?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh my, are they actually … ?


Yeah I felt super lucky to witness it in person. Pretty cool to see such behavior. I sat and watched for about 5 minutes before letting them know that they had to stop “doin it in the road”

They were blocking my path to get back to my tent, lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Highway 101 yesterday in San Luis Obispo. 101 is a main North-South freeway in Calif


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best of all too cold for rattlers!


This is how my wife deals with rattlers, on her way to work she closed the garage door right on its head, she never knew what happened.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Highway 101 yesterday in San Luis Obispo. 101 is a main North-South freeway in Calif
> View attachment 5053015


Some people drowned over in this area. 
Badly flooded underpass. Car went under and passengers couldn't get out.

SH420


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

Skunks, A nightly visitor, I left the garage door open during the rain and walked into my garage, greeted by a skunk five away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I felt super lucky to witness it in person. Pretty cool to see such behavior. I sat and watched for about 5 minutes before letting them know that they had to stop “doin it in the road”
> 
> They were blocking my path to get back to my tent, lol


No condom snake porn


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> breezy too...
> View attachment 5052993


I guess the top is closed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> I guess the top is closed.


Main lodge has been closed most of the week. Operations out of Canyon & Eagle


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> This is how my wife deals with rattlers, on her way to work she closed the garage door right on its head, she never knew what happened.View attachment 5053014


I'm with your wife! Did you have to clean it up?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No condom snake porn


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with your wife! Did you have to clean it up?


I kept the rattles


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2021)

Good morning all you TnTers. Time to wakey bakey 


Some MB15 from my Secret Santa giftbag. There were some hard candy medibles too but I'm gonna stay out of those for now. 




Prime rib tonight and tomorrow we'll make sandwiches with the leftovers. I toast the subs with lots of provolone and use french onion dip in place of mayo. Serve with au jus for dipping = heaven


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but that was syringes. I’m thinking a full on Tupperware grow kit that is already inoculated. It’s a lot bigger, and would be more expensive to ship.
> 
> But yeah, I’m still down, just haven’t gotten around to it with the holidays and all…


Did you see the kits on Amazon? That would cut down on shipping, then all you need is spores.

Might be a good winter project for me too...I've just been afraid of poisoning myself. But I'll find a Guinea pig...Hmmmm, who do I not like enough to give questionable shrooms too  No, I wouldn't do that, and I'm pretty careful about that kind of stuff...Hence me NOT trying it yet!

Hmmmm, UPS is here! Must be my Grow Green Michigan delivery...Love that place!


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

Me, my oldest daughter and four granddaughters on Monday this week.

Happy Holidays wake and bake crew.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you see the kits on Amazon? That would cut down on shipping, then all you need is spores.
> 
> Might be a good winter project for me too...I've just been afraid of poisoning myself. But I'll find a Guinea pig...Hmmmm, who do I not like enough to give questionable shrooms too  No, I wouldn't do that, and I'm pretty careful about that kind of stuff...Hence me NOT trying it yet!
> 
> Hmmmm, UPS is here! Must be my Grow Green Michigan delivery...Love that place!


Nice, what did you get?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning all you TnTers. Time to wakey bakey
> 
> 
> Some MB15 from my Secret Santa giftbag. There were some hard candy medibles too but I'm gonna stay out of those for now.
> ...


I got some diamonds the other day, but not mixed in sauce. Sorta a pain in the ass to dab, but they’re good


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Me, my oldest daughter and four granddaughters on Monday this week.
> 
> Happy Holidays wake and bake crew.View attachment 5053036


I have a pair of Head skis, nice family picture, thank you for sharing that.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They had that bit of powdered sugar for one “puff”. I remember they had a root beer flavor.


I loved them too, and I became a cigarette smoker even though neither parent that raised me smoked...Hmmmm.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Highway 101 yesterday in San Luis Obispo. 101 is a main *scenic* North-South freeway in Calif
> View attachment 5053015


I 5 is the road to just get somewhere in a hurry, 99 is a little more scenic. 101 to me is a more leisurely and very scenic road, gotta love the ocean views. I know 101's your only choice from your location.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a pair of Head skis, nice family picture, thank you for sharing that.


How are they different from Foot skis?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you see the kits on Amazon? That would cut down on shipping, then all you need is spores.
> 
> Might be a good winter project for me too...I've just been afraid of poisoning myself. But I'll find a Guinea pig...Hmmmm, who do I not like enough to give questionable shrooms too  No, I wouldn't do that, and I'm pretty careful about that kind of stuff...Hence me NOT trying it yet!
> 
> Hmmmm, UPS is here! Must be my Grow Green Michigan delivery...Love that place!


Yeah I saw some kits that were like $130. I also found some all in one Tupperware style kits for around $50; they seem like an easier first approach. Already inoculated and almost ready to start fruiting

I just gotta research some reputable sources. I dunno if im ready to inoculate the jars myself, I may go the dummy route to start.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How are they different from Foot skis?


The bindings are wider.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome I'm so jealous to be among such Noble creatures


Man have I got the house for you!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, what did you get?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I 5 is the road to just get somewhere in a hurry, 99 is a little more scenic. 101 to me is a more leisurely and very scenic road, gotta love the ocean views. I know 101's your only choice from your location.


Yep, 60 mi due east to get I-5


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5053064


Is the beastly bloom something new or have you been using it for a while ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5053000
> View attachment 5053001
> Man these are good
> I'll try to hold off everything else for a bit


The one hour mark is coming up. Nothing yet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The one hour mark is coming up. Nothing yet.


Add a hand full of potato chips, that usually kicks it off for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5053066


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The one hour mark is coming up. Nothing yet.


More, you need like 3 more! 
Then you'll be like the cop that called 911 cause he was dying 

SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I got some diamonds the other day, but not mixed in sauce. Sorta a pain in the ass to dab, but they’re good


You got that right - the consistency is super thick and sticky making it hard to get the right amount on the dab tool.

Normally I'm not a fan of diamonds but mixed with the terp sauce gives it a little more flavor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> You got that right - the consistency is super thick and sticky making it hard to get the right amount on the dab tool.
> 
> Normally I'm not a fan of diamonds but mixed with the terp sauce gives it a little more flavor.


Never had that. Sounds good


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the beastly bloom something new or have you been using it for a while ?


I haven't used it in a while, but I have used it before.

I also have the Cha-Ching, a similar powder, for late flowering. The Beasty Bloom is for mid cycle flower...so this time I'm using both! The super soil isn't so super by mid flower usually, I think. This is kind of like top dressing with bat guana.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I haven't used it in a while, but I have used it before.
> 
> I also have the Cha-Ching, a similar powder, for late flowering. The Beasty Bloom is for mid cycle flower...so this time I'm using both! The super soil isn't so super by mid flower usually, I think. This is kind of like top dressing with bat guana.


I've been thinking about worm castings and bat guano to add to my volcanic ash I've always use nectar of the Gods #4 soil not sure about making my own soil but I'm thinking about it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The one hour mark is coming up. Nothing yet.


Spike it with a cup of coffee, a little alcohol and some cream.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The one hour mark is coming up. Nothing yet.


2 hrs in ,you good ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> 2 hrs in ,you good ?


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 24, 2021)

My aunt just brought me a present




. Only one of her apple pies could beat her cookies .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> My aunt just brought me a present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That peanut butter fudge looks like awesomeness


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

Yeah, just been getting everything ready for Christmas. Maybe I feel it a little bit from it. Ready for a dab......who's with me


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2021)

Yea there needs to be a retail edible market catered specifically for dabers. We diy all of our everything and I’ve got these fetal position cookies that I’ve never watched any1 eat an entire 1 , heard stories but have never actually witnessed it  .


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, just been getting everything ready for Christmas. Maybe I feel it a little bit from it. Ready for a dab......who's with me


I'm in...I have been sucking on a cart all day, but I'm ready for a real dab!


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That peanut butter fudge looks like awesomeness


Those are scotcheroos. One of my favorite








Scotcheroos Recipe


With only 8 ingredients, this no-bake scotcheroos recipe serves up the best cereal bars! Chewy, crispy, and downright addictive!




www.thecookierookie.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The one hour mark is coming up. Nothing yet.


At 15-20mg, I don’t think you’ll feel much, if anything. Your tolerance is probably pretty high if you dab on the regular…lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, just been getting everything ready for Christmas. Maybe I feel it a little bit from it. Ready for a dab......who's with me


Coughed up my right lung about 10 minutes ago. So, yeah, I'm in. 
Left lungs are overrated anyway 

  

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

Like me, for instance…

I MIGHT start to feel something around the 150-200mg mark on edibles. But even then it’s still the “I think I feel something” stage

300mg and I start to feel pretty good

Edibles tend to “potentiate” other substances for me. Like they make things hit harder, especially opiates


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Those are scotcherooes. One of my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ok it still looks awesome


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yea there needs to be a retail edible market catered specifically for dabers. We diy all of our everything and I’ve got these fetal position cookies that I’ve never watched any1 eat an entire 1 , heard stories but have never actually witnessed it  .


Always welcome to a chill pill if you're around. Better in multiples


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Coughed up my right lung about 10 minutes ago. So, yeah, I'm in.
> Left lungs are overrated anyway
> 
> 
> ...


If I dabbed like you guys my spleen would end up laying in the floor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

What would be a dangerous dose I've done up to 500 mgs and felt nothing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> If I dabbed like you guys my spleen would end up laying in the floor.


Yup... it happens. 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

3.....3....3 dabs ah ha ha 






Yeah now I'm feeling it


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 3.....3....3 dabs ah ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more for the road, count?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Time to hit the road. I put the potatoes, beets and garlic in to roast. I have 5 miles left before I rest. Stay safe guys.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Coughed up my right lung about 10 minutes ago. So, yeah, I'm in.
> Left lungs are overrated anyway
> 
> 
> ...


They are disgustingly smaller! Exercise it


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What would be a dangerous dose I've done up to 500 mgs and felt nothing


I've done 800, never again, ever.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've done 800, never again, ever.


Can I ask why


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can I ask why


Why 800 or why never again?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

All I wanted for Christmas was my two front teeth but they don't fit how is that even possible sorry about that I know it's gross


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Why 800 or why never again?


Why ever again


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Cuz it was way too much and I was paranoid as hell, armed and in a strange(foreign) place. I suspect it was sativa derived, hence the extreme paranoia


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz it was way too much and I was paranoid as hell, armed and in a strange(foreign) place. I suspect it was sativa derived, hence the extreme paranoia


I bet I could get you there gently


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz it was way too much and I was paranoid as hell, armed and in a strange(foreign) place. I suspect it was sativa derived, hence the extreme paranoia


Well that makes sense to me thanks for that


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bet I could get you there gently


Feminine wiles are unfair


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

I think I have been holding off on making edibles because I have no way of figuring out dosages and don't want to go into la la land.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I bet I could get you there gently


I may have said that once or twice...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Feminine wiles are unfair


I mean male weed won't get you high...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that makes sense to me thanks for that


I'm a whore for dark chocolate-chile bars; first time with a commercial product, 8 squares 100mg/sq. It's a candy bar for chrissakes so I ate the whole thing


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I have been holding off on making edibles because I have no way of figuring out dosages and don't want to go into la la land.


I found a calculator online that made it easy. I think it is on hempster. It helped me make edibles for the first time that didn't kill my friends for the holidays!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)

I got into making green dragon for awhile but the dosage testing was brutal so I stopped lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm a whore for dark chocolate-chile bars; first time with a commercial product, 8 squares 100mg/sq. It's a candy bar for chrissakes so I ate the whole thing


That's pretty much what I did except for the fact I ate a few candy bars and they were dark chocolate also


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Feminine wiles are unfair


Test of the sterone it make us crazzy


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I found a calculator online that made it easy. I think it is on hempster. It helped me make edibles for the first time that didn't kill my friends for the holidays!


I forget where I saw it. I think it was a shellfish recipe. The phrase that stays with me is “lightly killed”.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How are they different from Foot skis?


I need to use them when I try to jump, that's where I land.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2021)

Well that didnt take long


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well that didnt take long
> View attachment 5053172


So long as that bit does not get hot, try epoxy. I’ve saved glass that way.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I forget where I saw it. I think it was a shellfish recipe. The phrase that stays with me is “lightly killed”.


I am gonna get my edibles in you one of these days. You'll love it. The floaty feel of a few chill pills, and a bowl right after? Like nothing else.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I am gonna get my edibles in you one of these days. You'll love it. The floaty feel of a few chill pills, and a bowl right after? Like nothing else.


So long as I can bring my homie Ben Adryl.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

only have flowers, kind of sticky, strawberry tasting, hmm, why am I listening to the Dead again.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So long as I can bring my homie Ben Adryl.


He chills here too! I bet we both know the same guy, oh snap!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> He chills here too! I bet we both know the same guy, oh snap!


“Please take me to your irritated area.”


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I wanted for Christmas was my two front teeth View attachment 5053153but they don't fit how is that even possible sorry about that I know it's gross


Someone else is saying the same thing.  

The pics not gross....My dad whips them out at the dinner table and cleans them...now that is gross!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So long as that bit does not get hot, try epoxy. I’ve saved glass that way.


Already tossed it and ordered a new one from Kings Pipe. 

I'm finished pouting now. Time to do a dab with my old chazzed up banger, lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I have been holding off on making edibles because I have no way of figuring out dosages and don't want to go into la la land.


I made brownies with hash a few years ago...I ate several, not even really thinking. It was the first time I slept through the night in years, but I was still high and super tired in the morning. I haven't made any since.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Someone else is saying the same thing.
> 
> The pics not gross....My dad whips them out at the dinner table and cleans them...now that is gross!!


I bartended at local watering hole and this one barefly lost her teeth the night before while she was outside horking up her beer. The next night, another old vet barfly found them on his way in. He tossed her teeth on the bar in front of her and said "Melva, did you lose these again?" She said "ayuh" and threw em right back in her mouth 

I was only 19 at the time and just stood there like....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I bartended at local watering hole and this one barefly lost her teeth the night before while she was outside horking up her beer. The next night, another old vet barfly found them on his way in. He tossed her teeth on the bar in front of her and said "Melva, did you lose these again?" She said "ayuh" and threw em right back in her mouth
> 
> I was only 19 at the time and just stood there like....
> 
> View attachment 5053230


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Mac is definitely working


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

Fuck it all. I'm going to roll a couple joints and build a fire in my firepit and put a dent in this 18 pack in the fridge.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Man the purple didn't show


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fuck it all. I'm going to roll a couple joints and build a fire in my firepit and put a dent in this 18 pack in the fridge.


Quit trying to tease me fire and joints sounds good to me and Odin


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fuck it all. I'm going to roll a couple joints and build a fire in my firepit and put a dent in this 18 pack in the fridge.


Here, I find this helps in the cold.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 24, 2021)

Got my Christmas shopping done .

and my nephew came over and gave me a present too . Green crack saliva and Train wreck hybrid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fuck it all. I'm going to roll a couple joints and build a fire in my firepit and put a dent in this 18 pack in the fridge.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5053253


It's more of an Ozzy night.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fuck it all. I'm going to roll a couple joints and build a fire in my firepit and put a dent in this 18 pack in the fridge.


This just feels like a ho ho ho mother fuckers is in order .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's more of an Ozzy night.


Rock on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Or we can go to the outer edge


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

If it wasn't old, homemade or just sincere?.... You payed too win. An honest holiday wish for a brief insight of humanity to all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

Can't uncover the fire pit because it will rain tonight. Couch and stereo it is.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Fed the boy too well to trust tending the pit. Freezing drizzle and snow. About 33F. Where is Christmas snow? Michigan for crying out loud. And still burning debris to compost.Tonight. Again. Longest fall rake job ever. LOL & GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fed the boy too well to trust tending the pit. Freezing drizzle and snow. About 33F. Where is Christmas snow? Michigan for crying out loud. And still burning debris to compost.Tonight. Again. Longest fall rake job ever. LOL & GRRRRRRR!View attachment 5053305View attachment 5053306View attachment 5053307


Making me jealous now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Making me jealous now


I'd give you mine or place beside me. People know not what a warm plate and feeling are. Spread your tidings sir.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

From the great white north.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5053318


And x mas eve fare here. Lmao! And a lowly pork roast on the grill tomorrow. Glad to see us beggars roasting beef again.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5053250Mac is definitely working


That looks like a Christmas Tree


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> From the great white north.


Can you recite the intro? A loo koo koo is in my blood.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Got my Christmas shopping done .View attachment 5053247
> 
> and my nephew came over and gave me a present too . Green crack saliva and Train wreck hybrid.View attachment 5053251


 Tasty Tasty!! You have an awesome nephew...Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can you recite the intro? A loo koo koo is in my blood.


Sadly no I think anythingis possible lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't uncover the fire pit because it will rain tonight. Couch and stereo it is.


Well the rain is a good thing anyways! 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm up, let's go!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

And I raise.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5053318


You do know I haven't had dinner yet???? And I just woke from a long winters nap! That's looks mighty good!
How's your wives knee doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 24, 2021)

We’re drunk.
Merry Christmas Tribe.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You do know I haven't had dinner yet???? And I just woke from a long winters nap! That's looks mighty good!
> How's your wives knee doing?


You were not informed of the miraculous knee in Jeff's bumm treatment? Yes Jeff,..is your bumm or her knee in better repair?


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> dinner


I'll get to that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You do know I haven't had dinner yet???? And I just woke from a long winters nap! That's looks mighty good!
> How's your wives knee doing?


Getting better she starts physical therapy next week thanks for asking and


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Getting better she starts physical therapy next week thanks for asking and View attachment 5053335


I wish she was here to chase me around. Lead her to things if it helps her and you can. Move or decompose I guess. Grr.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll get to that.


Thank you....I was hoping someone would cook me something. This chair is mighty comfy.

I went out earlier and hit 2 different stores...One to get my favorite potato rolls, and another to for fresher ground beef....all for a cheeseburger! Now Jeff has me thinking of meatsauce!

The foxes were just here looking for dinner...I have a pair I feed almost every night. Table scraps mostly. They love pasta too!! Last night they had peanut butter sandwiches. They are looking super healthy! And so far, behaving themselves.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

And I wish to state this as I am leaving this site. I had Covid. Really messed me up via strokes, blood clots and still meandering clotted materials. I am of another world you pay to use for your sustenance. I know what it is really about. And your superstar is not going to matter. 

Wake up to nature and your true uses needed. A thought as I am further distanced from my own sustainability.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wish she was here to chase me around. Lead her to things if it helps her and you can. Move or decompose I guess. Grr.


You might want to rethink that she has lived with me for 25 years


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you....I was hoping someone would cook me something. This chair is mighty comfy.
> 
> I went out earlier and hit 2 different stores...One to get my favorite potato rolls, and another to for fresher ground beef....all for a cheeseburger! Now Jeff has me thinking of meatsauce!
> 
> The foxes were just here looking for dinner...I have a pair I feed almost every night. Table scraps mostly. They love pasta too!! Last night they had peanut butter sandwiches. They are looking super healthy! And so far, behaving themselves.


Oh my F-ing God! I had a Tawainese vending machine frozen entree last night. Stupid fresh besides the nasty bokchoi garnish. And look for vacuum sealed in your face packaging. Two dolllars well spent a sa joke .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You might want to rethink that she has lived with me for 25 years


So I get kicked in the back of my thigh?? motivated.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I wish to state this as I am leaving this site. I had Covid. Really messed me up via strokes, blood clots and still meandering clotted materials. I am of another world you pay to use for your sustenance. I know what it is really about. And your superstar is not going to matter.
> 
> Wake up to nature and your true uses needed. A thought as I am further distanced from my own sustainability.


I have an old friend who had similar from Covid...A stroke and lung issues...It is nothing to mess with. I'm glad you are still with us and wish you improved health! Good to see you posting too...I was just wondering about you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have an old friend who had similar from Covid...A stroke and lung issues...It is nothing to mess with. I'm glad you are still with us and wish you improved health! Good to see you posting too...I was just wondering about you. Merry Christmas!


Is xmas and I'm a bit blunt. 

Actually shopping for another format. A parasite. 
Covid thing is a bad story as I'm writing. A forever diminishing thing. I live as I know children who lot parents. I am what I am. And I'll save your children before most. 

Make people happy. They can ever make you as happy as doing it if it is in earnest. 

And I stand empty handed to any in denial of this. For there is nothing to give them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So I get kicked in the back of my thigh?? motivated.


Kicked if you are lucky make her chase you you might get shot and she is a very good shot with shose you know like that Bill Cosby bit lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Kicked if you are lucky make her chase you you might get shot and she is a very good shot with shose you know like that Bill Cosby bit lol


I actually had a 13 shot .32 opened up o me at bedroom range. Rush in. Can't shoot me at that close range. I pressed her to the ceiling until she was talking to gods I don't know. And because she was having a bad dream.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Healthy Choice Power Bowls Korean-Inspired Beef Frozen Meals, 9.5 oz. - Walmart.com


Today Buy Healthy Choice Power Bowls Korean-Inspired Beef Frozen Meals, 9.5 oz. at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)

LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Tick,tick,tick,tick,tick.................


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Well @MICHI-CAN that sucks man well you know how to get a hold of me anytime my friend peace out hopefully you find what you are looking for


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well @MICHI-CAN that sucks man well you know how to get a hold of me anytime my friend peace out hopefully you find what you are looking for


I'm looking for the unwanted. Too safe and reliable. Drama bitches will miss it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2021)

Is this what you guy mean when you say cut and paste


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone, be safe...and have a wonderful day  

Now I am going to smoke a j, and lay under the Xmas tree with some lightning


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, be safe...and have a wonderful day
> 
> Now I am going to smoke a j, and lay under the Xmas tree with some lightning


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas. They just found out it's "Toy Day"


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

Never saw cookies disappear so fast.
Cherry wink cookies were vaporized at the sister's house yesterday, the guests were ready for fun. She has turned into a little old lady.
Can't smoke inside because of Rachel Carson.
Can't smoke in the back because the neighbors have 9 young children she's afraid of, like they give a crap about the neighbors on Xmas eve.
No one's allowed to smoke in the front because there are skateboarding teenagers, she thinks they will rob her if they believe she has pot. OMG

Anyway, Merry Christmas morning, break out the dabbin juice and coffee.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Passed out early, up at 3 am. Hanging out in the garden with music. Spritzing down the flowers and enjoying some Bodhi sativa love gift. Hope everyone has a good day. Peace.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2021)

​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Merry Christmas brother  I love you


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas. Been up since 5, too excited to sleep


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Merry Christmas. Been up since 5, too excited to sleep


Wake her up!
Oh yeah, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Merry Christmas. Been up since 5, too excited to sleep


 I love you sister. I hope you get everything you want.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Wake her up!
> Oh yeah, Merry Christmas!


I‘m giving her until 7:30 then I’m sending the dog in.



Paul Drake said:


> I love you sister. I hope you get everything you want. View attachment 5053459


Love you too. 

We should do a Christmas morning dab.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas and good morning! I'm only up early to take the gf to work, I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 25, 2021)

420God said:


> Merry Christmas and good morning! I'm only up early to take the gf to work, I'm going back to bed!


Bummer work on Christmas?


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer work on Christmas?


She works at an assisted living facility and I'm not celebrating Xmas with my family until tomorrow.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Holidays everyone. Gonna start today off right and vape some SFV og bx3 til i fall back asleep. unless the coffee kicks in first.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

Number of The Christmas Story watched-2

Merry Christmas


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 25, 2021)

And I’m having some Sativa green crack for breakfast 



To my RIU family


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

Switching to beer since I have to wait for my son to get here.
I've had coffee and candy and sativa and pancakes with huckleberry syrup.
Going to need a nap soon, probably.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!! All the little kiddies on the east coast (and LG) have already tore their gifts open, I'm sure. 

I think I'll press some Christmas rosin here shortly....And might put a small roast in the oven. 

It's warmer and raining, but I am good with that!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2021)

East coast here, Black ice everywhere.... pushing plans till tomorrow.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> East coast here, Black ice everywhere.... pushing plans till tomorrow.


Yea, complete ice shit fest now. told my son to leave 3 hrs ago. No idea if he's even out of bed, don't want to text him while driving.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2021)

Good Morning! Merry Christmas!






Think I got 45 minutes of sleep lol but it's awesome! Hope everyone is having a great day 

Dab time!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2021)

Kinda rainy and warm here. Definitely a muddy Christmas! What an odd weather day.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good Morning! Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you brother


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you brother


Love you too big sis


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)

Looks like they shut down 80, wouldn't want to be out in this, looks pretty from here though.


https://cwwp2.dot.ca.gov/vm/loc/d3/hwy80atkingvaleeb.htm



Happy ho ho and all that shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas RIU from bear and pup.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry christmas!
Woke up in a hotel room down in smelLA. Still hammered. Fuck did we party hard last night. I haven’t slept in this late for years!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looks like they shut down 80, wouldn't want to be out in this, looks pretty from here though.
> 
> 
> https://cwwp2.dot.ca.gov/vm/loc/d3/hwy80atkingvaleeb.htm
> ...


My daughter is gonna have fun driving back home
Once we fly back into Sac on monday lol.
Me, i’m gonna take a detour to Floor and Decor in Rocklin and pick up all the tile. Def no snow on my way home. Possible flooded bridge though.


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter is gonna have fun driving back home
> Once we fly back into Dac on monday lol.
> Me, i’m gonna take a detour to Floor and Decor in Rocklin and pick up all the tile. Def no snow on my way home. Possible flooded bridge though.


They are talking possible snow flurries in the valley, snow down to 500 feet at least.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Merry christmas!
> Woke up in a hotel room down in smelLA. Still hammered. Fuck did we party hard last night. I haven’t slept in this late for years!


My son just rolled out of a bed somewhere at 10am, "Sorry mom. I just have to stop at home, shower, coffee, and drive an hour there in freezing rain."
See why I switched to beer at 8am? Jameson's whiskey instead of brunch today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are talking possible snow flurries in the valley, snow down to 500 feet at least.



bring
It I say!

so far i’m liking this winter. Hope it keeps up. Because we’re supposed to be in another dry La’nina pattern right?


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> bring
> It I say!
> 
> so far i’m liking this winter. Hope it keeps up. Because we’re supposed to be in another dry La’nina pattern right?


That's what they said, not acting like one thankfully.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My son just rolled out of a bed somewhere at 10am, "Sorry mom. I just have to stop at home, shower, coffee, and drive an hour there in freezing rain."
> See why I switched to beer at 8am? Jameson's whiskey instead of brunch today.


I drank a shitload of jagermeister last night. On top of a bunch of other stuff. Made for a only a very mild hangover. Stoked!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 25, 2021)

And some little baby slippers.
Are these not the cutest damn thing. They're so tiny


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 5053524
> 
> And some little baby slippers.
> Are these not the cutest damn thing. They're so tiny
> View attachment 5053525


Those would keep my thumbs oh so toasty.

And that kief pic is so good, you should have cards printed.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My son just rolled out of a bed somewhere at 10am, "Sorry mom. I just have to stop at home, shower, coffee, and drive an hour there in freezing rain."
> See why I switched to beer at 8am? Jameson's whiskey instead of brunch today.


Aren't kids great, lol. Hopefully it warms up and he has smooth sailing!! Might work out for the best, l I hope!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hope you're all having a great morning. Stay lit!




SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


We must go to the same tree farm



SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My son just rolled out of a bed somewhere at 10am, "Sorry mom. I just have to stop at home, shower, coffee, and drive an hour there in freezing rain."
> See why I switched to beer at 8am? Jameson's whiskey instead of brunch today.


My kids just getting up too. He's supposed to cook breakfast but I'm not gonna hold my breath on that one.
Kinda irked. He begged me to run out at last minute to get him FOUR loaves of texas toast for his breakfast plans.

Coffee and dabs while we wait


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 25, 2021)

Wet and cloudy, low 50's, what happened to SoCal?

Merry Christmas 

Forgot, great weather day usually happens on Jan 1 in SoCal, probably be around 80 and sunny.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

LOOK WHAT I GOT IN MY STOCKING!


stickers!!!! My favorite gift ever


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> We must go to the same tree farm
> 
> View attachment 5053540
> 
> SH420


I took this pic of some blueberry headband i grew a while back. Lost the elf in the fire. One of my most valuable possessions. Came with the Elf dvd.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Wet and cloudy, low 50's, what happened to SoCal?
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Forgot, great weather day usually happens on Jan 1 in SoCal, probably be around 80 and sunny.


Next ten days in the Antelope Valley are predicted to be cold, with spells of light rain or snow. Sunny now but showers possible tonight.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Merry Christmas RIU from bear and pup.


Where's the pup?? You accidentally ate him, didn't you? Merry Christmas.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 5053524
> 
> And some little baby slippers.
> Are these not the cutest damn thing. They're so tiny
> View attachment 5053525


They look about my size too!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I drank a shitload of jagermeister last night. On top of a bunch of other stuff. Made for a only a very mild hangover. Stoked!


I know it's like you cheated the grim reaper!! I f'n love that. Merry Christmas Aero.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I know it's like you cheated the grim reaper!! I f'n love that. Merry Christmas Aero.


I remembered to take 800mg of motrin before I passed out this morning. If i didn’t I would have def had a massive headache hangover. My gut is shitty but it’s the massive headache I get that makes my hangovers the worse. Dealt with tension and migraine headaches my whole life. It’s fucking stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where's the pup?? You accidentally ate him, didn't you? Merry Christmas.


That would explain this morning’s kitchen forensics. The mustard made me do it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Wet and cloudy, low 50's, what happened to SoCal?
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Forgot, great weather day usually happens on Jan 1 in SoCal, probably be around 80 and sunny.


I’m right under Mt. Baldy right now. Still not that much snow up there. But yeah its pretty fucking shitty weather for SoCal for sure


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 25, 2021)

Cats got a ton of nip
Dog got some kind of femur
We have weed, crumble, budder, hash and oil


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That would explain this morning’s kitchen forensics. The mustard made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 5053556


Yeah looks like I indulged in leftover birria last night, just ate the beef.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah looks like I indulged in leftover birria last night, just ate the beef.


I have frozen prime rib and fresh mashies of love and life. The Instant Pot is perfect for reheating at about 120 degrees. Might make a batch of Kipferl if I’m feeling dangerous levels of ambition.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have frozen prime rib and fresh mashies of love and life. The Instant Pot is perfect for reheating at about 120 degrees. Might make a batch of Kipferl if I’m feeling dangerous levels of ambition.


Amazing the shit that showed up for Xmas

Gort, barada nictu.

I think that means hard boil those eggs, no second lid and do a 3 minute automatic timed release. I'm in love.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing the shit that showed up for Xmas
> View attachment 5053564
> Gort, barada nictu.
> 
> I think that means hard boil those eggs, no second lid and do a 3 minute automatic timed release. I'm in love.


I got my kid the ninja air fryer. They are bad ass. I got one for myself a couple months ago


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing the shit that showed up for Xmas
> View attachment 5053564
> Gort, barada nictu.
> 
> I think that means hard boil those eggs, no second lid and do a 3 minute automatic timed release. I'm in love.


I’m imagining it making those contented warbling noises we heard in Aunt Beru’s kitchen.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m imagining it making those contented warbling noises we heard in Aunt Beru’s kitchen.


It does and the eggs....

exquisite


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2021)

MERRY FUCKING CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It does and the eggs....
> View attachment 5053575
> exquisite


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2021)

Woot woot! Almost time for French toast made outta crossiants.

French on French…


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> MERRY FUCKING CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Woot woot! Almost time for French toast made outta crossiants.
> 
> French on French…


My granddaughter had avocado toast, yoghurt and berries for her morning meal. She looks absolutely hung. I did the drinking and she got my hangover!! WTG!


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> she got my hangover!!


Delegating a hangover, epic.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Delegating a hangover, epic.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My granddaughter had avocado toast, yoghurt and berries for her morning meal. She looks absolutely hung. I did the drinking and she got my hangover!! WTG!


I slept till about 9 this morning. I was up till 1:30…I don’t remember what I was doing, but I remember I was awake that late.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I slept till about 9 this morning. I was up till 1:30…I don’t remember what I was doing, but I remember I was awake that late.


Success!! Did you save any caramels for yourself? They were beautifully made. May I have the recipe please? I promised brownies to the NYE party but I'm thinking maybe caramels? Unless you have a secret brownie recipe?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Success!! Did you save any caramels for yourself? They were beautifully made. May I have the recipe please? I promised brownies to the NYE party but I'm thinking maybe caramels? Unless you have a secret brownie recipe?


2 cups white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup light corn syrup
1 cup butter
1 cup evaporated milk
2 cups heavy whipping cream
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla

Everyone except the vanilla goes into the pool. Cook to 250 degrees over medium to medium low heat. It takes about 45 minutes.

When it hits 247-250 degrees, remove from heat and stir in vanilla, and pour into your tray


I tend to add my concentrates in the beginning when I’m melting the butter.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Stolen from elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 2 cups white sugar
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 1 cup light corn syrup
> 1 cup butter
> ...


 Would I use 1 cup of cannabutter as the concentrate?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Would I use 1 cup of cannabutter as the concentrate?


Oughtta work.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Would I use 1 cup of cannabutter as the concentrate?


You could, but I just use distillate or other concentrates to make my caramels. If you just wanted to make them with canna butter, that would be fine, but you would definitely taste it.

I aim for no taste of weed in my edibles. Not huge on how weed tastes when I eat it.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You could, but I just use distillate or other concentrates to make my caramels. If you just wanted to make them with canna butter, that would be fine, but you would definitely taste it.
> 
> I aim for no taste of weed in my edibles. Not huge on how weed tastes when I eat it.


 Thank you, 

Never had an edible, 
I have a good pound of shake and larf from all of my previous grows, now I'll research making distillate from what I have.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have frozen prime rib and fresh mashies of love and life. The Instant Pot is perfect for reheating at about 120 degrees. Might make a batch of Kipferl if I’m feeling dangerous levels of ambition.


My ambition crested well below danger level. No Kipferl.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Never had an edible,
> I have a good pound of shake and larf from all of my previous grows, now I'll research making distillate from what I have.


If you’re close, I have the equipment.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you’re close, I have the equipment.


1 hr west of Boston. 

Much appreciated though


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> 1 hr west of Boston.
> 
> Much appreciated though


Theres always the pony express. I’m good at this sort of thing.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 25, 2021)

Confirmed ! Daughter brought the covid home for the holidays . NOT …. MF , SOB  Good thing I live like a hermit anyways and yes she was vaxed. Really don’t want her to be out of state in her dorm by herself anyways . I’ve made it through the other two kids battles and plan on making it through the third .


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Confirmed ! Daughter brought the covid home for the holidays .View attachment 5053755 NOT …. MF , SOB  Good thing I live like a hermit anyways and yes she was vaxed. Really don’t want her to be out of state in her dorm by herself anyways . I’ve made it through the other two kids battles and plan on making it through the third .


Comfort her at a safe distance.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2021)

Came across these pics, a person set up a tree and a wildlife cam in their front yard, 2 successive nights:


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That would explain this morning’s kitchen forensics. The mustard made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 5053556


Looks like you're running low on senf?
Just got a fresh one you could kill for 


Forgive the horrible pun, it was just there


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks like you're running low on senf?
> Just got a fresh one you could kill for
> 
> View attachment 5053773


I like the Löwensenf!

But the Kühne mittelscharf is an entire step up.
The only challenger is





savory Kryptonite


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks like you're running low on senf?
> Just got a fresh one you could kill for
> 
> View attachment 5053773
> Forgive the horrible pun, it was just there


My sister gave me 4 brats, 1/2 mixed case of Weihenstephaner, and a banner to go with the mustard.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My sister gave me 4 brats, 1/2 mixed case of Weihenstephaner, and a banner to go with the mustard.
> View attachment 5053781


I must observe that obeying an older idiom, “my sister gave me 4 brats” would be a serious chinscratcher.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

I Americanized it too much, should of added all the German consonants.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I Americanized it too much, should of added all the German consonants


Ja genau


----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My ambition crested well below danger level. No Kipferl.


Same...I have a roast thawed, but made a cheeseburger for lunch, and I am eyeing pizza rolls for dinner.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Same...I have a roast thawed, but made a cheeseburger for lunch, and I am eyeing pizza rolls for dinner.


“comfort food and joy” as per carol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Never had an edible,
> I have a good pound of shake and larf from all of my previous grows, now I'll research making distillate from what I have.


Or you can make bubble hash and have some (the best) to smoke and some for edibles....But you'll need a little equipment. Not much.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you’re close, I have the equipment.


I so wish we were neighbors!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I Americanized it too much, should of added all the German consonants.


What is the Würst that could happen?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is the Würst that could happen?


Well, I truncated the Würst part and pluralized it, das ist verboten.



manfredo said:


> Same...I have a roast thawed, but made a cheeseburger for lunch, and I am eyeing pizza rolls for dinner.


I had eggs benedict on Portuguese sweet muffins for dinner , instead of brunch. Someone was late..

My son slept in because he has been partying in a hot tub "all week" with 2 girls he knows who are up skiing.
He's living with some Jamaican chefs at the resort who cook for him, and he's picking up a couple more Jamaican women at the airport tomorrow.
I guess he's doing ok in the sticks for his second week. He sure does keep surprising me with excuses, I guess he gets a pass on this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Well, I truncated the Würst part and pluralized it, das ist verboten.
> 
> 
> I had eggs benedict on Portuguese sweet muffins for dinner , instead of brunch. Someone was late..
> ...


That sounds wonderful.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Well, I truncated the Würst part and pluralized it, das ist verboten.
> 
> 
> I had eggs benedict on Portuguese sweet muffins for dinner , instead of brunch. Someone was late..
> ...


Btw eggs Benedict, replace the bacon with corned beef, sliced wafer thin. Or smoked salmon. purr


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

The carnage of the day. Looks like he happily chewed bones till he passed out, she killed 2 sheep, couple varmints and piled their corpses and befriended a baby skunk.
That just perfectly matches their disposition.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Btw eggs Benedict, replace the bacon with corned beef, sliced wafer thin. *Or smoked salmon. purr*


Good idea, my sister gave me this also. Now I know what it's going on, I'm taking this camping, any leftover will be for lunch burrito.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2021)

@Rsawr Did you get your results?? Did Santa bring you Covid? I hope not, or I hope you don't get sick at least. 

I told my dad and brother to stay home...It raging here. Although I talked to my bro on the phone for an hour...Lots of people having very strange Christmases.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Good idea, my sister gave me this also. Now I know what it's going on, I'm taking this camping, any leftover will be for lunch burrito.
> View attachment 5053826


simple envy


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @Rsawr Did you get your results?? Did Santa bring you Covid? I hope not, or I hope you don't get sick at least.
> 
> I told my dad and brother to stay home...It raging here. Although I talked to my bro on the phone for an hour...Lots of people having very strange Christmases.


No results yet, but against several odds, the partner of the guy with covid was negative as of his test on Monday. I am hoping I have mine by tomorrow, but I think this now means everyone who I hung out with was negative at the time.

Going to risk resuming life as normal as I have no symptoms.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> No results yet, but against several odds, the partner of the guy with covid was negative as of his test on Monday. I am hoping I have mine by tomorrow, but I think this now means everyone who I hung out with was negative at the time.
> 
> Going to risk resuming life as normal as I have no symptoms.


You can go back to work without test results? Anyway you've been boosted so you're fine.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You can go back to work without test results? Anyway you've been boosted so you're fine.


The owner will let me back because my friends forwarded their results to him. He trusts me that I wasn't partying and everyone I have seen since work has been tested. Yup. We talked at length about his comfort level with me being there, and he thinks it looks good! I am still hoping my test comes back in the morning, since we open late.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2021)

I do like sharp things add 2 more to the collection


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## JustRolling (Dec 25, 2021)

This will actually be the fourth time I’m having to quarantine . I forgot about the young nephew who just had a headache



Jeffislovinlife said:


> I do like sharp things View attachment 5053931View attachment 5053932
> add 2 more to the collection


‘’I have to same keychain seatbelt cutter multi tool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> This will actually be the fourth time I’m having to quarantine . I forgot about the young nephew who just had a headache
> 
> 
> ‘’I have to save keychain seatbelt cutter multi tool.


Dose quarantine cause any safety issues for you?


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 25, 2021)

It probably wouldn’t be good if I caught it . Lucky the house is big enough we can avoid each other and it’s worked so far .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The owner will let me back because my friends forwarded their results to him. He trusts me that I wasn't partying and everyone I have seen since work has been tested. Yup. We talked at length about his comfort level with me being there, and he thinks it looks good! I am still hoping my test comes back in the morning, since we open late.


How about all the customers. At this point I don't think it matters. Based on the transmissibility with Omicron and the concomitant decrease in lethality, I think there maybe no avoiding it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How about all the customers. At this point I don't think it matters. Based on the transmissibility with Omicron and the concomitant decrease in lethality, I think there maybe no avoiding it.


I'm allowed to stay home if I'm worried about it, but all 3 people I spent time with were negative when they got their tests. I havn't gone out to any shops since work last week, and have seen no other people aside from those 3. I got delivery all weekend.
I don't think I CAN have it at this point.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I'm allowed to stay home if I'm worried about it, but all 3 people I spent time with were negative when they got their tests. I havn't gone out to any shops since work last week, and have seen no other people aside from those 3. I got delivery all weekend.
> I don't think I CAN have it at this point.


Like I was saying at this point I'm not sure it matters. You've done all you can.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone else? Too early

  

Maybe 1 more... 

Ok. 



I don't know why but this just popped into my head...

Twas the day after Xmas, ...not a creature was stirring only a shark.... and then, I don't know.... something about smoking weed, coughing really loudly and waking up mamashark and pissing her off.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Anyone else? Too early
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m here with ya. Blame me.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

uggg, I'm up.
Time to honor coffee gods because whiskey gods are too loud in the morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

I’ve got a lawyer bong!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Morning





There's like a half inch of ice coating everything. That's gonna make walking fun lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had that yesterday......... sucked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2021)

Good morning. Happy Boxing Day


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. Happy Boxing Day


@Laughing Grass 
So instead of asking I figured I'd Google it. Now I'm confused. Is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> So instead of asking I figured I'd Google it. Now I'm confused. Is it today or tomorrow?
> View attachment 5054048


Only the Canadians


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. Happy Boxing Day


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

love you guys



Dab time


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> So instead of asking I figured I'd Google it. Now I'm confused. Is it today or tomorrow?
> View attachment 5054048


That's so you don't get ripped off a paid holiday by your employer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> So instead of asking I figured I'd Google it. Now I'm confused. Is it today or tomorrow?
> View attachment 5054048


the statutory holiday has always been the 26th here.



Paul Drake said:


> Only the Canadians


lol it’s all commonwealth countries.

how was the nogg


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> love you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Dab time


Fine.....I'm in


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fine.....I'm in




SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the statutory holiday has always been the 26th here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I could be a drinker


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5054051
> 
> SH420


Watched that a bunch of times yesterday lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Watched that a bunch of times yesterday lol


Me too. It was background noise for most of the day. Fa ra ra ra ra ra... 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Watched that a bunch of times yesterday lol


I think we made it totally thru about 4 times. I was craving duck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2021)

I’ll join in too.

We put some miles on the straw this weekend


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll join in too.
> 
> We put some miles on the straw this weekend
> 
> View attachment 5054056


Yes, looks like it lol alright! It’s beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I could be a drinker


is it too early for tequila shots?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it too early for tequila shots?


No


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it too early for tequila shots?


My brother gave me a eggnog with fireball in it. Yuck not for me lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

Spiced rum in coffee with sweet cream. Later, nog. Nap soon.
Come on Sativa!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No


I’m drinking a Nescafé and baileys concoction. Yum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My brother gave me a eggnog with fireball in it. Yuck not for me lol


Is hat cinnamon based?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is hat cinnamon based?


Yup. Hot


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is hat cinnamon based?


Yeah, nasty stuff lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, nasty stuff lol


Ewww, college memories. Why would you post that so early? I can taste it through the internet. Ptoooey!

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes! This has turned out be an awesome introvert christmas. 

Everything's coming up milhouse


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

I’m making a pizza


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is hat cinnamon based?


Looks like cinnamon, yes.



Looks delicious too.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My brother gave me a eggnog with fireball in it. Yuck not for me lol


Was that revenge for the dab?

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

Played with new six shooter and whiskey bottle yesterday, shot 20 cones ( minus 4 ) and refilled the hiking supplies.
Takes some practice to fill the bottom of tube and fill them real tight, but these smoke so much smoother than joints.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was that revenge for the dab?
> 
> SH420


Definitely, but just for laughing afterwards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was that revenge for the dab?
> 
> SH420


LOL no. He was talking about it for a few days. It wasn't horrible but not great also


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like cinnamon, yes.
> 
> View attachment 5054082
> 
> ...


I'd eat that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got a lawyer bong!View attachment 5054034


So, what's the verdict? 






SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So, what's the verdict?
> 
> View attachment 5054089
> 
> ...


That’s vodka man


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So, what's the verdict?
> 
> View attachment 5054089
> 
> ...


I pee'd a fifth


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, nasty stuff lol


Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible
> View attachment 5054121


Do you find that one a little too sweet? I like it but boy howdy!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Do you find that one a little too sweet? I like it but boy howdy!


Way too sweet for me but 50/50 with Fireball balances it to your expected apple/cinnamon pie sort of sweet.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> boy howdy!


OMG, my uncle from Oklahoma said that all the time. RIP uncle Chet.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Way too sweet for me but 50/50 with Fireball balances it to your expected apple/cinnamon pie sort of sweet.


Oooh, I might have to try that. Fireball is okay, but a bit syrupy. I like to make my own fake fireball by dropping cinnamon sticks into a bottle.


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s vodka man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it some kinda signal


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible
> View attachment 5054121


I never really liked any of the pre flavored stuff. But I'll spike a real cider any day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it some kinda signalView attachment 5054139








Haha


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it some kinda signalView attachment 5054139


Cat signal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cat signal


Meeeewoooooo


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha


Signal dependant on the emergency?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never really liked any of the *pee* flavored stuff. But I'll spike a real cider any day.


I don't believe you 



DarkWeb said:


> I pee'd a fifth


 ? No? Just me?

SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 26, 2021)

Mornin everyone 


Getting a late start today. Gotta try to catch up to y'all with a big ole dab of Gary Payton live badder. (strain names are getting weirder and weirder)





I'm oddly satified by melt shots 


Cheers!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

3 hr nap later...guess that was an indica king size cone, I'm playing joint roulette.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mornin everyone
> 
> 
> Getting a late start today. Gotta try to catch up to y'all with a big ole dab of Gary Payton live badder. (strain names are getting weirder and weirder)
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

You need to fix your quote Mich, Tangerine_ appears to be calling us noobs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Yuppers


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers View attachment 5054323


I'd press that! Lovely Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd press that! Lovely Jeff.


Would that amount be worth pressing ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would that amount be worth pressing ?


Okay dumb-ass she just told you that she would press it let's ask another question what would the benefits be of pressing?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would that amount be worth pressing ?


Good question! I haven't pressed kief or bubble but @DarkWeb has and maybe @manfredo ?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay dumb-ass she just told you that she would press it let's ask another question what would the benefits be of pressing?


Jeff we can hear you talking to yourself!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Jeff we can hear you talking to yourself!


Wouldn't want to leave you out there some good humor in them conversations


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Yeah if you pre press that into a little cake and do a squish it would be a little bit of tasty heaven.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah if you pre press that into a little cake and do a squish it would be a little bit of tasty heaven.


You can still smoke/use the pressed cake too right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good question! I haven't pressed kief or bubble but @DarkWeb has and maybe @manfredo ?


I should be making bubble tomorrow....hopefully. My bubble/press table turned into a gift wrapping table.....it's finally going back together


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You can still smoke/use the pressed cake too right?


Damn right! that's how I smoked keif forever.....press it and use it. 

It's got a cleaner taste when pressed to rosin though. It's really worth it imo.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah if you pre press that into a little cake and do a squish it would be a little bit of tasty heaven.


So you are saying it would increase the flavor profile cool cool thanks for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You can still smoke/use the pressed cake too right?


Beat me to it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So you are saying it would increase the flavor profile cool cool thanks for that


I don't think it increases it, but it definitely decreases the other flavors that really hold it back. If that makes sense.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think it increases it, but it definitely decreases the other flavors that really hold it back. If that makes sense.


Absolutely


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> making bubble tomorrow.


I'm not making more until it warms up outside. Not playing with ice out back this time of year.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm not making more until it warms up outside. Not playing with ice out back this time of year.


Actually it's probably the best time to do it, sigh... I should do a f'n run. I'll finish this glass of wine while I think about it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually it's probably the best time to do it, sigh... I should do a f'n run. I'll finish this glass of wine while I think about it.


It is. I keep my sprayer right outside the door to keep cold. Cold is good.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It is. I keep my sprayer right outside the door to keep cold. Cold is good.


So you say


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It is. I keep my sprayer right outside the door to keep cold. Cold is good.


What is in the sprayer? My mind blithely preposterous.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It is. I keep my sprayer right outside the door to keep cold. Cold is good.


Mapp gas is expensive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is in the sprayer? My mind blithely preposterous.


Cold water.

Washes the sides of the bags.

One of these valves help keep the water level where it works better too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

The sprayer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You need to fix your quote Mich, Tangerine_ appears to be calling us noobs.


And after pounds of fresh bubble, dry sift on ice and all the other green materials I have to question. Uma's hot. Track suit ruins it for me. And I can hurt you with a peanut brittle sample. Want to learn more. Just wish the retention was better after testing thing. Peace and whoahhhhhhhh.... to all!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would that amount be worth pressing ?


I get about 3 dabs from a 3 gram 60% RH bud sir.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And after pounds of fresh bubble, dry sift on ice and all the other green materials I have to question. Uma's hot. Track suit ruins it for me. And I can hurt you with a peanut brittle sample. Want to learn more. Just wish the retention was better after testing thing. Peace and whoahhhhhhhh.... to all!


Mich please set down whatever inebriant you're imbibing and fix your quote so it's obvious you're attempting to be superior to us and not Tangerine_

More jibberish is simply frustrating


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mich please set down whatever inebriant you're imbibing and fix your quote so it's obvious you're attempting to be superior to us and not Tangerine_
> 
> More jibberish is simply frustrating


And please feed my meager press as I collect, concentrate and percolate for 10-19 days at 110F after decarbing at 250F. I assure you're missing something. As are most cart consumers. But heh. TY for the insight. Wish you could see my world. Climb out of the box. Lets share the rewards. Not the look at me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And please feed my meager press as I collect, concentrate and percolate for 10-19 days at 110F after decarbing at 250F. I assure you're missing something. As are most cart consumers. But heh. TY for the insight. Wish you could see my world. Climb out of the box. Lets share the rewards. Not the look at me.


And can you are just on another level. I kinda get your tolerance. But the vacuum is confusing?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And please feed my meager press as I collect, concentrate and percolate for 10-19 days at 110F after decarbing at 250F. I assure you're missing something. As are most cart consumers. But heh. TY for the insight. Wish you could see my world. Climb out of the box. Lets share the rewards. Not the look at me.


Go fix your quote. Tangerine_ did not say that. YOU added that to the end of her post.

Get off the opiates and alcohol they are not a nice look


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

What the fuck are you taking about Mich?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And can you are just on another level. I kinda get your tolerance. But the vacuum is confusing?


Nothing personal. I do not connect. That could be at my end.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What the fuck are you taking about Mich?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing personal. I do not connect. That could be at my end.


Seriously? He fucked a quote and his supercilious calling us noobs ended up looking like tangerine_ called us noobs and instead of just fixing the fucking quotation he's acting like a dick.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


>


And that is why he's as useless as tits on a boar.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Go fix your quote. Tangerine_ did not say that YOU added that to the end of her post.
> View attachment 5054388
> Get off the opiates and alcohol they are not a nice look


And try my life. Arrogance is sad on west coast. Covid twice now. Trump humpers and son forced back to school. Multiple mini strokes and near death. Eat Doxepin and try o talk sense. Thank you all for furthering my understandinfg of your self serving arrogance. And a statement. As none will dispute in person. And My 7 ton Dulytek is amazing after a week or so. What do you know about Diamonds and Terps. Respect you but damn!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously? He fucked a quote and his supercilious calling us noobs ended up looking like tangerine_ called us noobs and instead of just fixing the fucking quotation he's acting like a dick.


I did not pick that up and I do not doubt it. I overextended.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing personal. I do not connect. That could be at my end.


Stay too smart! It is best as I see. Mere morales anyways.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did not pick that up and I do not doubt it. I overextended.


Here ya go:




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible Do you find that one a little too sweet?  I like it but boy howdy!



rollitup.org





I just went ahead and reported it, Tangerine_ would never call us noobs. That's just not her. Making quotes up can be inebriation but refusing to fix and laughing is abuse.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And try my life. Arrogance is sad on west coast. Covid twice now. Trump humpers and son forced back to school. Multiple mini strokes and near death. Eat Doxepin and try o talk sense. Thank you all for furthering my understandinfg of your self serving arrogance. And a statement. As none will dispute in person. And My 7 ton Dulytek is amazing after a week or so. What do you know about Diamonds and Terps. Respect you but damn!


Sorry bud you're lost


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry bud you're lost


Adrift in a see of indoctrinated meat! I'm happy as I can exploit as need be. Can you?!!!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

All good here. I love people. Just try being people. Turn your tv and devices off for a week. As I rest my case.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good here. I love people. Just try being people. Turn your tv and devices off for a week. As I rest my case.


If you have turned everything off how are here?


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

FM.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2021)

Ah hell


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> FM.


KROQ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

@curious2garden i am me. Put you on a pedestal for more than genetics. Have a case log I am being asked to volunteer to U of M. Covid and what not. Sorry your jading is diminishing my truth. And I wish to share. As these self righteous never seeing tell me. I still love you. But you have no clue.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @curious2garden i am me. Put you on a pedestal for more than genetics. Have a case log I am being asked to volunteer to U of M. Covid and what not. Sorry your jading is diminishing my truth. And I wish to share. As these self righteous never seeing tell me. I still love you. But you have no clue.


Did you fix your quote?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Wait wait a minute Ok I'm good now don't say anything to funny I'm taking a hit


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2021)

LMFAO ,Well hell yes ,Happy Holidays , best Christmas EVER !!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait wait a minute View attachment 5054401Ok I'm good now don't say anything to funny I'm taking a hit


Don't sneeze


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @curious2garden i am me. Put you on a pedestal for more than genetics. Have a case log I am being asked to volunteer to U of M. Covid and what not. Sorry your jading is diminishing my truth. And I wish to share. As these self righteous never seeing tell me. I still love you. But you have no clue.







__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible Do you find that one a little too sweet? I like it but boy howdy!



rollitup.org





Go fix your quote mich. You attributed what YOU said to Tangerine and since it is an insult that is not right.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you have turned everything off how are here?


I really hate this side of you. And yes strongly dislike. 

After how many ears of menial coding to learn terminology? Really? I'm back at you insistence.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you fix your quote?


This is starting to feel like coty and his grandmother


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I really hate this side of you. And yes strongly dislike.
> 
> After how many ears of menial coding to learn terminology? Really? I'm back at you insistence.


GO 
FIX
YOUR
QUOTE




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!
 

Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible Do you find that one a little too sweet? I like it but boy howdy!



rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't sneeze


It does kind of look like the old snuff doesn't it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her insulting my animal beliefs was worse. Guess you missed her an d north being drunkenly stupid? I play as dealt.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Her insulting my animal beliefs was worse. Guess you missed her an d north being drunkenly stupid? I play as dealt.


Link it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you fix your quote?


Okay and what is wrong with my quote beyond your and alls perception or translation? None live here or converse as we do. Seriously get over your feigned telepathy thing. Again DAMN!!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> KROQ?


KLOS/KMET


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> KLOS/KMET


They were good too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Link it
> [/QU
> Enquire. She was rather boisterious in my cruelty towards drowning a dog in it's own blood after shooting with an air gun. And I merely gave performance tips for an air gun to I [email protected] dude. You know of him. And please keep this over growth coming. A platform or pissing pad? I can do both.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okay and what is wrong with my quote beyond your and alls perception or translation? None live here or converse as we do. Seriously get over your feigned telepathy thing. Again DAMN!!!


You attributed your calling us noobs to her. If you want to insult us GREAT but what kind of chickenshit attributes it to someone else. You're so smart about the internet but you can't figure out how to f'n fix a hung quote! Jesus, don't put words in someone elses mouth and claim superiority.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

There you go, you just fucked another quote and attributed some specious bullshit to me. Go fix your fucking quote




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Mixed 50/50 with this it's not terrible Do you find that one a little too sweet? I like it but boy howdy!



rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okay and what is wrong with my quote


You don't get it. Seriously I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here.....you're being a doche bag or you don't get it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You attributed your calling us noobs to her. If you want to insult us GREAT but what kind of chickenshit attributes it to someone else. You're so smart about the internet but you can't figure out how to f'n fix a hung quote! Jesus, don't put words in someone elses mouth and claim superiority.


And again I don't get your chicken scratch. What is your issue? And how do you rate people? And I am smiling s I tell you I am sorry you missed life when you are at the door.And how manyyou call friends honestly giving a fuck before you go?? Gotta love anonymous friends. And I'm still here damn you.













i tend to not complain as you folks raise the te


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't get it. Seriously I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here.....you're being a doche bag or you don't get it.


And you are who??And douche is mispelled. Try vinegar and water. Easier.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> *And again I don't get your chicken scratch.* What is your issue? And how do you rate people? And I am smiling s I tell you I am sorry you missed life when you are at the door.And how manyyou call friends honestly giving a fuck before you go?? Gotta love anonymous friends. And I'm still here damn you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mod fixed it, thank you for the great moderation staff we have.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And you are who??And douche is mispelled. Try vinegar and water. Easier.


I guess now we get to see the real you, eh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And you are who??And douche is mispelled. Try vinegar and water. Easier.


You're brain dead bud......lay off the bad stuff


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I guess now we get to see the real you, eh?


I'll post my home cctv. Will you? Who's got anything to hide. I'm old, dying and elling you the truth. HaHaHa.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll post my home cctv. Will you? Who's got anything to hide. I'm old, dying and elling you the truth. HaHaHa.


Go for it....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go for it....


Indeed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're brain dead bud......lay off the bad stuff


Tel the bad stuff to lay off me. Covid "fool". Long term. Get your shots. No California cow on a commercial changing my mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tel the bad stuff to lay off me. Covid "fool". Long term. Get your shots. *No California cow on a commercial changing my mind.*


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Go for it....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tel the bad stuff to lay off me. Covid "fool". Long term. Get your shots. No California cow on a commercial changing my mind.


You where like this before covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5054418


LOL that's where this is going, isn't it. We need @shrxhky420 alien!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You where like this before covid.


Alcohol and opiates existed prior to SARs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

I have no idea what the hell transpired here. And will be heavy down the line. Glad it will be your line to tow. Drama queens and professionals.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have no idea


I've said this already


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Ah hell


I think we'll be safe if we stay over here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You where like this before covid.


TY. Thought my mental as in cognitive abilities were diminished from 2nd and third mini stroke. Glad it didn't make me lash out at fools as I know. Your media taught me. Wake up be people before we aren't. Damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've said this already


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You attributed your calling us noobs to her. If you want to insult us GREAT but what kind of chickenshit attributes it to someone else. You're so smart about the internet but you can't figure out how to f'n fix a hung quote! Jesus, don't put words in someone elses mouth and claim superiority.


I gave up trying to de-obfuscate his coded posts. 

And I know the company I'm in and you guys are far from "noobs".


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I gave up trying to de-obfuscate his coded posts.
> 
> And I know the company I'm in and you guys are far from "noobs".


Love you girl, it was just so offensive to me that he would put that in your quote and then refuse to simply fix the hung quote. Oh well, I have another 2 miles to go before today is over so I'm heading out. Thanks for understanding


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Thought my mental as in cognitive abilities were diminished from 2nd and third mini stroke. Glad it didn't make me lash out at fools as I know. Your media taught me. Wake up be people before we aren't. Damn.


A smart man knows to not open his mouth if it makes him sound stupid.......


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

My quote...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> "My" quote...


What?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Love you girl, it was just so offensive to me that he would put that in your quote and then refuse to simply fix the hung quote. Oh well, I have another 2 miles to go before today is over so I'm heading out. Thanks for understanding


Love you too 

I just finished watering and now I'm gonna plop down into my couch and binge on Netflix


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2021)

The chat police force is strong






pew pew pew(my best blaster impersonation )


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


"It is better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Love you too
> 
> I just finished watering and now I'm gonna plop down into my couch and binge on Netflix


I have two more miles to run and I need to get off my fat ass and do eeet!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> "It is better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt"


My father said that all of the time ,so much so I preached it to the girls .

He also said today walking up drive way “smells like a skunk “ but to the girls credit they rolled their eyes .


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have two more miles to run and I need to get off my fat ass and do eeet!


Get your ass out there, I have popcorn.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Get your ass out there, I have popcorn.


I can't eat that either, but if you offered me a glass of wine I'd be out there like a flash


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

Proverbs 17:28 King James Version (KJV)
Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: And he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.

Proverbs 17:28 New world translation
When even a fool bites his tongue he’s considered wise. So shut your mouth when you are provoked— it will make you look smart.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't eat that either, but if you offered me a glass of wine I'd be out there like a flash


I'm not impressed with the only wine I have in the house.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't eat that either, but if you offered me a glass of wine I'd be out there like a flash


The carbs have to be comparable, just go white claw and a half serving of popcorn for best of both worlds.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Proverbs 17:28 King James Version (KJV)
> Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: And he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.
> 
> Proverbs 17:28 New world translation
> When even a fool bites his tongue he’s considered wise. So shut your mouth when you are provoked— it will make you look smart.


Looking smart is over rated ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> The carbs have to be comparable, just go white claw and a half serving of popcorn for best of both worlds.


Not happening!

Sneakers laced, and out to run!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

This will be chilled + waiting for you.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not happening!
> 
> Sneakers laced, and out to run!


God speed! I'll have a whiskey and rest. Step goal complete.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> God speed! I'll have a whiskey and rest. Step goal complete.


If this is a 12 step program then you've some drinking to do.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looking smart is over rated ;D


I realized young if they know you can....they will ask you to


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I realized young if they know you can....they will ask you to


Turn your ballcap 45 deg, takes IQ points right off the top.
Then blink twice real slow and smile...that usually sells it.
They always move on to find someone else.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If this is a 12 step program then you've some drinking to do.


But I have had 4 whiskeys and am at 11k steps, how do I win? 
Using the snifter bitchen Bob got me, too


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> But I have had 4 whiskeys and am at 11k steps, how do I win?
> Using the snifter bitchen Bob got me, too


How deep are the pours?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 26, 2021)

Speaking of Whiskey...this bourbon ain't bad.

Brothers don't shake...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How deep are the pours?


Is it unsightly for a lady to say she is a three finger girl? On the rocks, please.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it unsightly for a lady to say she is a three finger girl? On the rocks, please.


How big are your fingers


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How big are your fingers


Human sized, ya cannibal...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Is it unsightly for a lady to say she is a three finger girl? On the rocks, please.




Cheers! 

Most of the women I have met who can get whisky bent I have married.











Have we met before?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5054499
> Cheers!
> 
> Most of the women I have met who can get whisky bent I have married.
> ...


You are my spirit animal, and I love you.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2021)

very much looking forward to seeing what this day brings .

Morning morning morning .


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Mornin, kinda.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 27, 2021)

Every year I ask for X mas, May the days be longer.....

Yep, Gettin my gift again !!

Last work week of the year!....................Morning


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 27, 2021)

I started this fire on 12/23 lol. Still goin’ - love oak


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll post my home cctv. Will you? Who's got anything to hide. I'm old, dying and elling you the truth. HaHaHa.


YES! Now you all see I HATE this motherfucker. Please do go ahead and die. We all have to sometime. 

Good morning to everyone else.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> YES! Now you all see I HATE this motherfucker. Please do go ahead and die. We all have to sometime.
> 
> Good morning to everyone else.


He is very blissful. Someone will figure that out...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Btw
A lion doesn’t need to roar


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> He is very blissful. Someone will figure that out...


I figured that sob out a couple of years ago. Call out the dyke again lol. How stupid do you have to be?
Needs to quit drinking cough syrup.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Damn, the coffee is strong this morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Morning






Damn I'm tired. Need more sleep


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, the coffee is strong this morning.


Here too, but at least I didn’t have to make it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Call out the dyke


But you're a lovable one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I gave up trying to de-obfuscate his coded posts.
> 
> And I know the company I'm in and you guys are far from "noobs".


@Tangerine_ 
After having caught up on this now weird thread, i have a little bit of bragging to tell you. My Sister in law went to school and was friends with Uma.  i think she’s hawt and bad ass too.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Here too, but at least I didn’t have to make it.


Neither did I. My son has been making it for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta go to the boobie dr today. Mammogram said “you’re not normal”.
Dab time


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Where’s the other dyke this morning? Where are you @Laughing Grass


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s the other dyke this morning? Where are you @Laughing Grass


Did he really call you that on here?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2021)

Mmmmonday!!! I love the weekend. Despite the weird sleet storm outside...
Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Did he really call you that on here?


Sure did.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Gotta go to the boobie dr today. Mammogram said “you’re not normal”.
> Dab time


Hope it all goes well today. Good luck


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope it all goes well today. Good luck


Thanks 
Ladies DON’T wait until they make you go!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Let’s dab


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh is this why I'm dragging my ass this morning


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sure did.


Hold my beer...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sure did.


Wow what a POS.

i can’t understand a single thing that guy says on here so naturally I missed it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Wow what a POS.
> 
> i can’t understand a single thing that guy says on here so naturally I missed it.


I know right. He bops around from thread to thread with his act. Pissing people off.
I’m not sure why he’s not been banned.
I love you brother


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Wow what a POS.
> 
> i can’t understand a single thing that guy says on here


I don't think he does either.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good question! I haven't pressed kief or bubble but @DarkWeb has and maybe @manfredo ?


I've only pressed kief once so far, but it comes back at a much higher rate than bud, So you could press a small amount...a few grams of kief would be enough to press for sure.

I want to make a batch of bubble myself...I have the trim from my last few grows...and then I'll try pressing some.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

It's Monday....Time to make the donuts!

And deal with a dipshit Realtor, again!! The bitch called me before I was out of bed this morning.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> make the donuts!


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

30 mile round trip to go get doughnuts for me.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> 30 mile round trip to go get doughnuts for me.


That is so far from pastries :[


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> 30 mile round trip to go get doughnuts for me.


^^^so so worth it ^^^

1 apple or cherry fritter for me , you fly I’ll buy ,plus gas and jar or the day .

edit: grab 4 or 5 dozen for every one this day is starting out on a heater . Wishing for death ,dr visit’s etc , donuts are in order .


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> apple or cherry fritter


I haven't seen cherry around here, I could go for an apple one also, and a filled maple bar.
NO! NOT GOING! Damn.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't like driving in the dark anymore.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

When they had the one in town they would give what was left away at the end of the morning.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Morning all. 
I got one of these Yetis for Christmas and figured I'd try it out today.


Holy shit -this thing is massive (holds 30oz) - I may need to be peeled off the ceiling later.

Definitely time for a dab


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

I need this badly 





__





Beach Powered Mobility - Home - Beach Wheelchair Rental


Beach wheelchair rental for the Panama City Beach, Destin & 30A area of Florida. Rent a motorized Beach Cruiser|DeBug push chair. Call today 1-800-533-1168.




beachpoweredmobility.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Think they’d sell me one?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning all.
> I got one of these Yetis for Christmas and figured I'd try it out today.
> View attachment 5054725
> 
> ...


My wife got one of those for Christmas too. It's nice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5054735View attachment 5054736
> Think they’d sell me one?


My daughter would have loved that awesome


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5054735View attachment 5054736
> Think they’d sell me one?


They will




__





Sales - All Terrain Beach Wheelchair


We custom build beach wheelchairs! Our unique product has been quite a hit and we are now in our fifth year of sales. Please call for more information.




beachpoweredmobility.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My daughter would have loved that awesome


Some how I gotta figure out how to get the motorized one.
I bet she would’ve Jeff


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5054735View attachment 5054736
> Think they’d sell me one?


Those big fat tires probably roll along nice in the beach sand.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ermagawd


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2021)

Good morning happy Monday


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they make a mower deck for the Beach Cruiser? It looks like one would fit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday


Good morning, I think I'm working backwards today. How are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do they make a mower deck for the Beach Cruiser? It looks like one would fit.


Nooo


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning all.
> I got one of these Yetis for Christmas and figured I'd try it out today.
> View attachment 5054725
> 
> ...


I was looking at one then got to handle it in the Bx. Turns out I'd end up wearing my coffee more than drinking it. Way to huge for my hands LOL Although they make a handle I think you can use LOL I probably don't need to drink an entire pot of coffee anymore than an entire bottle of wine!

How warm did it keep your coffee?


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Nooo


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5054751


If THAT had a mower attached I would totally do everyone's lawn. There would be some uneven spots where I was doing donuts...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5054751


Go big or go home?


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

She would probably chase people around the beach in it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

I see a sliver of blue sky. Shitloads of birds moving.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Got the wife this made in Texas took her 6 hrs to drink a hot cup of coffee but it worked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I think I'm working backwards today. How are you doing?


I’m doing good thanks. Glad Christmas is over. I didn’t get out of bed until nine this morning. My sleep schedule is screwed lol.

did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m doing good thanks. Glad Christmas is over. I didn’t get out of bed until nine this morning. My sleep schedule is screwed lol.
> 
> did you have a good Christmas?


I had a fabulous Christmas. Thanks for asking. There may have been too many dabs involved though, but thankfully I don't really remember and best of all the pre-made dinner turned out GREAT


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2021)

Santa showed up a couple minutes ago. 



This thing is a beast! Gonna go dab...
Mamashark just shaking her head. Lol.
That's it. No more xmas presents or anything else. Next gift to me... pay some bills down. Hopefully be done in April. 

Oh... yeah! This thing hits like a champ! Leave the straw on the stand, heat and dab. Nice! Great find @curious2garden 
Just the tip, baby! 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had a fabulous Christmas. Thanks for asking. There may have been too many dabs involved though, but thankfully I don't really remember and best of all the pre-made dinner turned out GREAT


I would only say this on here, but that straw was my favourite gift this year. i haven’t used the erig since.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Santa showed up a couple minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 5054758
> 
> ...


Yeah that stand makes it LOL, perfect height for my lighter. I bought their Colibri Firebird torch and love it. This should arrive today. I hope it hits like the Mini Pro, it will be great not to have to fuck with a torch when high.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would only say this on here, but that straw was my favourite gift this year. i haven’t used the erig since.


I can see why! And yeah me!  


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would only say this on here, but that straw was my favourite gift this year. i haven’t used the erig since.


Oh I love mine, it hits amazingly nice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that stand makes it LOL, perfect height for my lighter. I bought their Colibri Firebird torch and love it. This should arrive today. I hope it hits like the Mini Pro, it will be great not to have to fuck with a torch when high.
> View attachment 5054762


Stop it! You already showed us! Stop! I'm gonna tell mamashark it's your fault! 

Need a solid review first. Needs to knock me around. Keep me posted. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stop it! You already showed us! Stop! I'm gonna tell mamashark it's your fault!
> 
> Need a solid review first. Needs to knock me around. Keep me posted.
> 
> SH420


I'll let you know. I still like the Mini Dive too (and yeah I already told you) it doesn't knock your legs out from under you so you can use it on the go.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife got one of those for Christmas too. It's nice.


Imma big fan of "The Bubba Classic" (34 oz) mainly cause it has a wider base. I don't take anything in the car so it doesn't have to fit in the cupholder.
Sure as shit I'd knock a smaller base mug over on the laptop or keyboard.
)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Imma big fan of "The Bubba Classic" (34 oz) mainly cause it has a wider base. I don't take anything in the car so it doesn't have to fit in the cupholder.
> Sure as shit I'd knock a smaller base mug over on the laptop or keyboard.
> ) View attachment 5054768


I bet I could knock it over. I have skillz!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I bet I could knock it over. I have skillz!


I had a "boat" mug a while back, base was twice as wide as the top and a non skid bottom, but it didn't hold much juice. That took a lot to knock over.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I had a "boat" mug a while back, base was twice as wide as the top and a non skid bottom, but it didn't hold much juice. That took a lot to knock over.


Like a woman from the Midwest. They make them that way so the wind doesn't knock them over.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I had a "boat" mug a while back, base was twice as wide as the top and a non skid bottom, but it didn't hold much juice. That took a lot to knock over.


Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.


raratt said:


> Like a woman from the Midwest. They make them that way so the wind doesn't knock them over.



Delicious too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Like a woman from the Midwest. They make them that way so the wind doesn't knock them over.


O if you don't behave I'm going to show my wife your post lol he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.
> 
> View attachment 5054781
> Delicious too


And now you went and got me to laugh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O if you don't behave I'm going to show my wife your post lol he he he ha ha ha he


Never mind


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

I lived in Kansas for awhile, just an observation.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I lived in Kansas for awhile, just an observation.


How's that song go flat bottoms (fat bottoms) girls make the rocking world go round lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 27, 2021)

Their is a temperature


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.
> 
> View attachment 5054781
> Delicious too


I had an English teacher that use to say that to me most every day as I waddled into his class after lunch, baked.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had an English teacher that use to say that to me most every day as I waddled into his class after lunch, baked.


Thumbtacks works wonders inteachers chairs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was looking at one then got to handle it in the Bx. Turns out I'd end up wearing my coffee more than drinking it. Way to huge for my hands LOL Although they make a handle I think you can use LOL I probably don't need to drink an entire pot of coffee anymore than an entire bottle of wine!
> 
> How warm did it keep your coffee?


It keeps the coffee nice and hot but I'm thinking this is going to be used as a travel mug for winter outings.

I have some weakness/tingling in my hands/arms, especially early mornings and it makes this really cumbersome to handle.

I guess you could say its size makes it a two hander


----------



## DCcan (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> It keeps the coffee nice and hot but I'm thinking this is going to be used as a travel mug for winter outings.
> 
> I have some weakness/tingling in my hands/arms, especially early mornings and it makes this really cumbersome to handle.
> 
> I guess you could say its size makes it a two hander


I just got a 20oz one, it seems to work well. The 30oz has been nice for hogging the first pot of coffee and disappearing.

The 30oz keeps coffee hotter than my nissan thermos, but like everyone said, need 2 hands if you can't get ahold of the lower half.
I've been pre heating them with hot/ boiling water, then putting coffee in for travel. Stay really hot for a bit longer.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> AnmasView attachment 5053319


It’s clear that the connection frequency is @ a different level @ times and inaudible to most/if not all ,myself included .Speaking in tongues,code,jibber jabber,jabber jibber even heard animal from the muppets(lol) has been attributed to a multitude of vessels . Covid and strokes (that sucks) alcohol & pills etc but I have a theory of my own that is right under our noses .

I believe (see above picture ) it’s the fucking HOT DOG WATER ! I’m Trying to be a good teammate here cause how fucking boring is life walking around agreeing on everything . Like a senior thread member as all ready said on another subject matter “ fuck that shit “ .

Maybe try eating cold right out of package ,grilling or last microwave but for the love of GOD no more HOT DOG WATER ,just fodder .


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> It’s clear that the connection frequency is @ a different level @ times and inaudible to most/if not all ,myself included .Speaking in tongues,code,jibber jabber,jabber jibber even heard animal from the muppets(lol) has been attributed to a multitude of vessels . Covid and strokes (that sucks) alcohol & pills etc but I have a theory of my own that is right under our noses .
> 
> I believe (see above picture ) it’s the fucking HOT DOG WATER ! I’m Trying to be a good teammate here cause how fucking boring is life walking around agreeing on everything . Like a senior thread member as all ready said on another subject matter “ fuck that shit “ .
> 
> Maybe try eating cold right out of package ,grilling or last microwave but for the love of GOD no more HOT DOG WATER ,just fodder .


Them hot dogs need to be PH'd and flushed!! Pronto!!

A funny and unrelated story. My buddy was watching TV in his bedroom, and decided he needed a snack. He threw a couple hot dogs in some water on the stove, and went back to TV. The next thing he knows, he wakes up and there are 4-5 fireman standing around his bed, as he wakes up. He slept through the entire thing...the pan boiled dry, and hot dogs burned, smoke was rolling out the windows, someone drove by and saw it, called the fire depot, they broke the door down, put the fire out, cleared the smoke with fans, and he slept through it all. Wow!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Them hot dogs need to be PH'd and flushed!! Pronto!!


LMFAO ,I swear you just next leveled shit,so fucking funny !!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Imma big fan of "The Bubba Classic" (34 oz) mainly cause it has a wider base. I don't take anything in the car so it doesn't have to fit in the cupholder.
> Sure as shit I'd knock a smaller base mug over on the laptop or keyboard.
> ) View attachment 5054768


That juggernaut probably wouldn't fit, but one thing I love about my FJ Cruiser is the cup holders have rubber inserts for normal sized cups / bottles that you can take out to fit Nalgene bottles or the likes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Dab break 




I really like the pressed kief/rosin. My technique still needs lots of work but I plan on doing full "bud run' with bubble bags this week. Normally I just use trim but I'v found the quality is on another level when you use the whole plant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2021)

I bought some og kush live resin.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 27, 2021)

I think I have a dabbing problem…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I have a dabbing problem…
> 
> View attachment 5054845


I don’t see a problem. They’re all full.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t see a problem. They’re all full.


That’s just for this week…a gram a day…lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> a gram a day keeps the Dr away.


fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> It’s clear that the connection frequency is @ a different level @ times and inaudible to most/if not all ,myself included .Speaking in tongues,code,jibber jabber,jabber jibber even heard animal from the muppets(lol) has been attributed to a multitude of vessels . Covid and strokes (that sucks) alcohol & pills etc but I have a theory of my own that is right under our noses .
> 
> I believe (see above picture ) it’s the fucking HOT DOG WATER ! I’m Trying to be a good teammate here cause how fucking boring is life walking around agreeing on everything . Like a senior thread member as all ready said on another subject matter “ fuck that shit “ .
> 
> Maybe try eating cold right out of package ,grilling or last microwave but for the love of GOD no more HOT DOG WATER ,just fodder .


Nuke or grilling is the only way to go. Fuck the hotdog water


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I have a dabbing problem…
> 
> View attachment 5054845


That looks so delicious! What's a gram of rosin go for there, in a store? It has to be great having so much variety.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2021)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s just for this week…a gram a day…lol


I love my press.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuke or grilling is the only way to go. Fuck the hotdog water


Yeah I haven't had a boiled hot dog since I was a kid...Thankfully. My mom use to make them with sauerkraut


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuke or grilling is the only way to go. Fuck the hotdog water


Yup, nasty


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I have a dabbing problem…
> 
> View attachment 5054845


Those look yummy!
I wish I could get the consistency of that top right jar.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I have a dabbing problem…
> 
> View attachment 5054845


Good kind of problems


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s just for this week…a gram a day…lol


Meta, I'm heading to Woodland Hills early next month. What's a good dispensary or two around there or Northridge.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 5054891


I dunno, I think a dog would lose its damn MIND for one of those.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought some og kush live resin.
> 
> View attachment 5054833


Chocolate and coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I have a dabbing problem…
> 
> View attachment 5054845


Yes please how did you ever end up with this supposed problem I need to write a book I read that


----------



## DCcan (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chocolate and coffeeView attachment 5054903


Just don't put a hot dog in there and ruin everyone's appetite.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chocolate and coffeeView attachment 5054903


I was just debating between dab and coffee, or dab and nap.

I guess I'll do a dab and see what happens. 

I should be doing a dab and cleaning!! 

Oh, I got a cool little Pulsar glass straw for Christmas....and a new mini torch, from a friend I am corrupting IRL.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, I think a dog would lose its damn MIND for one of those.


As much as I adore dogs, they aren't especially discriminatory; they like to eat cat poop too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just debating between dab and coffee, or dab and nap.
> 
> I guess I'll do a dab and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Well hell man just do all three dab nap coffee


----------



## DCcan (Dec 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> As much as I adore dogs, they aren't especially discriminatory; they like to eat cat poop too


Yup, then lick their privates afterward, then give you a kiss.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2021)

Well I’m giving up on keeping up with this thread, im always 10-15 pages behind.
But I got the basics.
Dabs, dabs and more dabs
Michi-can has been a Michi-cunt, I can get past him cooking hotdogs in water (when did this become a thing WTF North America please explain), I can handle the fact he thinks he is a superior and loves getting on his high horse and feels the need to say weird random shit (actually makes sense now he boils his hotdogs this has to be a side effect).
But saying Uma doesn’t look hot in a tracksuit


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 27, 2021)

This is my main mug. It fits in my FJ’s cup holder. It’s double walled and super lightweight. Plus I could dab out of it if worst comes to worst.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 27, 2021)

……


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This is my main mug. It fits in my FJ’s cup holder. It’s double walled and super lightweight. Plus I could dab out of it if worst comes to worst.
> View attachment 5054922


Who/what does the fur belong to?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> As much as I adore dogs, they aren't especially discriminatory; they like to eat cat poop too


I have one rescue guy who is decidedly not right in the head and he loves one of my very old seniors. By love I mean even down to coprophagia! My guess is he was beaten so badly for having accidents he's trying to save his friend. Thank god for Plax and toothpaste.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I have a dabbing problem…
> 
> View attachment 5054845


God I think I peed a little


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those look yummy!
> I wish I could get the consistency of that top right jar.


I'm sitting here wondering how hemp seed oil smokes. My current crop is seeded and I'm sure I'll miss a few.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sitting here wondering how hemp seed oil smokes. My current crop is seeded and I'm sure I'll miss a few.


Probably like any other vegetable oil; corn, olive,etc. Think back to your youth, the old Mexie brick was loaded with seeds and we smoked them with our young lungs,


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Probably like any other vegetable oil; corn, olive,etc. Think back to your youth, the old Mexie brick was loaded with seeds and we smoked them with our young lungs,


Yeah in which case with the temp of the cherry they acted like popcorn. This is low temp pressing. I should take a handful of seeds and see how much oil I can press from them to get an idea of amount.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Who/what does the fur belong to?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 5054932


Ahhh! he looks warm and cute. Is your leather sofa a Natuzzi? I had one that looked exactly like that.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh! he looks warm and cute. Is your leather sofa a Natuzzi? I had one that looked exactly like that.


I'm not sure. I bought it off of FB market a couple of years ago. I think it's real leather because it's held up decently, but it's about the lowest overall quality as they get.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm not sure. I bought it off of FB market a couple of years ago. I think it's real leather because it's held up decently, but it's about the lowest overall quality as they get.


Yeah, mine was really cheap too but I got it when I had teenagers. My next set was La-z-boy and I upgraded the leather, with a little luck I'm never furniture shopping again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Dab break
> View attachment 5054828
> 
> View attachment 5054818
> ...


Temps? That looks good. I just made some bubble today just for that.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 27, 2021)

Sorry for the no likes but trying to get caught up as fast as I can .


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hell man just do all three dab nap coffee


I did....I'm now on the coffee


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did....I'm now on the coffee


I’m with you, brother.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuke or grilling is the only way to go. Fuck the hotdog water


I have a little griddle thingy for the stove, even leaves grill marks on them. Works well on brats also.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’m with you, brother.
> View attachment 5055001


Looks like mad scientist stuff.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> coprophagia!


Shit eating...got it.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’m with you, brother.
> View attachment 5055001


Oil topped hash combo. You get some solid vaping, then the infused hash flavor starts to hit. 
Looks like frothy cappuccino shots to level things out, nice choice.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Temps? That looks good. I just made some bubble today just for that.


Around 170. That was mixture of Wedding Cake and Wedding Pie.

I try to stay below 185 when pressing bubble or dry sift.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 27, 2021)

…… 
[/QUOTE]
Anyone notice the RIU clock is off . Seems even worse after the time change . The clock on my iPad was 4:22 when I hit the post button and on my post it says it was 4:19 . Not that’s it’s a big deal because it’s always 4;20 here !


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Oil topped hash combo. You get some solid vaping, then the infused hash flavor starts to hit.
> Looks like frothy cappuccino shots to level things out, nice choice.


I'm not dabbing the bubble hash, but I think I'm going to throw both onto some bud. I'm hyped up on boxing documentaries and ready to go hard.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

Well my real estate deal is officially dead. It was unbelievable, and got more ridiculous by the week. I seriously think the Realtor is on drugs...Then I remembered how the buyer nodded off during her home inspection, for over 30 minutes. Maybe they met at the methadone clinic. 

I'm probably not the easiest person to deal with...No, actually I am, as long you you treat me right!


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 27, 2021)

So I’m was wondering if anyone has tried this before . So my buds were a little dry when I finally got it all jarred up. It’s been real humid lately (68% RH ) so yesterday I left them in the barn with the lids off . I never did make it out there today and hope I didn’t make a dumb mistake . I should step up my game and learn how to make my own cartridges as I will never smoke all the flower I have. I still have all my trim from this year and last that I’d like to do something with . I also don’t like edibles that taste like weed .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sitting here wondering how hemp seed oil smokes. My current crop is seeded and I'm sure I'll miss a few.


I'll bet hemp seed oil vapes better than burnt hemp seeds in a joint.

*pop pop pop*


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll bet hemp seed oil vapes better than burnt hemp seeds in a joint.
> 
> *pop pop pop*


I remember having to explain to mom about the little round burn marks on my shirts.  
Wow, ida know...


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 27, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll bet hemp seed oil vapes better than burnt hemp seeds in a joint.
> 
> *pop pop pop*


The good ole days of Mexican brick week. You never knew what to expect as in all seed, the smell or how it was going to taste .


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> The good ole days of Mexican brick week. You never knew what what do you expect as in all seed, the smell or how it was going to taste .


We got Columbian Gold later on, still a shitload of seeds but...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> We got Columbian Gold later on, still a shitload of seeds but...


Fewer mice?


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fewer mice?


Less branches, uh, stems also. If I only had HALF of the seeds I threw away from that.  
I'd grow that forever.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well I’m giving up on keeping up with this thread, im always 10-15 pages behind.
> But I got the basics.
> Dabs, dabs and more dabs
> Michi-can has been a Michi-cunt, I can get past him cooking hotdogs in water (when did this become a thing WTF North America please explain), I can handle the fact he thinks he is a superior and loves getting on his high horse and feels the need to say weird random shit (actually makes sense now he boils his hotdogs this has to be a side effect).
> ...


You forgot the coffee how dare you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

Homemade potato soup


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @Tangerine_
> After having caught up on this now weird thread, i have a little bit of bragging to tell you. My Sister in law went to school and was friends with Uma.  i think she’s hawt and bad ass too.


Thats cool AF



DustyDuke said:


> Well I’m giving up on keeping up with this thread, im always 10-15 pages behind.
> But I got the basics.
> Dabs, dabs and more dabs
> Michi-can has been a Michi-cunt, I can get past him cooking hotdogs in water (when did this become a thing WTF North America please explain), I can handle the fact he thinks he is a superior and loves getting on his high horse and feels the need to say weird random shit (actually makes sense now he boils his hotdogs this has to be a side effect).
> ...


Agree on all points (especially the hotdog water) but I need to correct this. Uma Thurma (the Bride) is a bad ass in Kill Bill but dont listen to Michigan. She's not wearing a wimpy track suit. It's leather motorcyle armor 







My favorite scene 0:24-"O'ren Ishii -You and I have unfinished business"


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Homemade potato soupView attachment 5055027


Throw some clams in it and ya got chowdah.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Need oyster crackers also.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Less branches, uh, stems also. If I only had HALF of the seeds I threw away from that.
> I'd grow that forever.


It was probably Paraquat that gave Columbian Gold that golden color and sweet taste....lol, I hope not, but who knows. I bet someone has those seeds stashed in a deep freezer. And Redbud...


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Homemade potato soupView attachment 5055027


That looks so good. 

There's a little Greek diner near me, and pre-covid I use to go there often...They make 2 home made soups every day, and they are all excellent. Cream of potato is one of my fav's. They did an awesome vegetable soup too, with cabbage in it. All there food was great. Sad, life has changed so much!! 

I'm trying to convince myself to transplant clones....The dabs are down there is the best incentive!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Homemade potato soupView attachment 5055027


Great idea Jeff, the weathers perfect for it here..

potato cheese with bacon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Great idea Jeff, the weathers perfect for it here..
> View attachment 5055078
> potato cheese with bacon


How was the skiing today


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How was the skiing today


I’m not able to get there yet, blizzard conditions, road closures.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m not able to get there yet, blizzard conditions, road closures.


Holiday jackass's


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holiday jackass's


That too


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m done skiing in storms.
I’ve become a fair weather skier now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m done skiing in storms.
> I’ve become a fair weather skier now.


I'm more about timing. If it's hitting just right at just the right time I'll go. But sunny days are great too


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Meta, I'm heading to Woodland Hills early next month. What's a good dispensary or two around there or Northridge.


Woodland Hills, check out “Atrium” on Topanga Canyon Blvd. Great selection, not super cheap, but generally good quality stuff to be had.

There’s a bunch of places in Northridge that would probably be cheaper, I just don’t frequent them


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2021)

Ha first one in today neener, neener


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2021)

Yea it appears full on hibernation mode has settled in .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

And it starts


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> So I’m was wondering if anyone has tried this before . So my buds were a little dry when I finally got it all jarred up. It’s been real humid lately (68% RH ) so yesterday I left them in the barn with the lids off . I never did make it out there today and hope I didn’t make a dumb mistake . I should step up my game and learn how to make my own cartridges as I will never smoke all the flower I have. I still have all my trim from this year and last that I’d like to do something with . I also don’t like edibles that taste like weed .


Oh yes, it has been done. Back in the day I use to actually mist dry weed with water to bring it back. It won't hurt a thing....as long as you don't mold it. 

They make moisture packs, that will maintain your weed, or tobacco, at the perfect moisture level. They are pretty slick IMO. I use them, and they last forever as you can rejuvenate them.









Boveda for Cannabis


Looking for the best way to store your cannabis? With Boveda 2-way humidity control, you'll never worry about stale or dry cannabis again.




store.bovedainc.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

5 minutes ago it did not look like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2021)

Good morning, happy Tuesday


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

Brrrrrr, I can feel the cold!

The sun just popped out here, and it's 32f....Maybe a bike ride?? lol, actually I am headed to the dungeon to transplant clones, that I didn't get too last night. I ran over to the farm store for a small bag of potting mix, and some other stoner was there buying a truckload of soil, and looking nervous!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yes, it has been done. Back in the day I use to actually mist dry weed with water to bring it back. It won't hurt a thing....as long as you don't mold it.
> 
> They make moisture packs, that will maintain your weed, or tobacco, at the perfect moisture level. They are pretty slick IMO. I use them, and they last forever as you can rejuvenate them.
> 
> ...


I love powder dry weed. It decarbs so well!!! 
And stores forever without mold risk. And grinds like a dream.

Good morning, chill ones. How do you do?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday


How is your holiday vacation going?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

Morning






Happy taco Tuesday!
30° and sunny. What's going on?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

@Paul Drake 

Dab?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake
> 
> Dab?


Paul is out of dab!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

O boyI might have to shovel grrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Paul is out of dab!
> View attachment 5055431


What are you going to do?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Paul is out of dab!
> View attachment 5055431


That's lame. Any flower to tide you, or do you have to wait?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Paul is out of dab!
> View attachment 5055431


Not good not good at all


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> That's lame. Any flower to tide you, or do you have to wait?


there’s just enough for my wife. So she can have it.


DarkWeb said:


> What are you going to do?


Idk. Sleep all day sounding pretty good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2021)

Morning everyone....hope all had a good Christmas.....dunno why i'm here at work, but hey go figure...couple of day isn't gonna hurt till i'm off for a couple of more

woke up this morning to a humid 66F high today 79F......and from the looks of it our first blue norther is coming after the new year.....

just made a fresh pot.....warm up will be ready soon....

now since it tuesday......yes i have taco's .........


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

It feels chilly here


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2021)

BB was dragged kicking and screaming into the smartphone world today. I've had Tracfones since they came out in the late 90's. Started with a Nokia 1100 2G, they did away with the 2G in 2016 and had to "switch up" to a flip phone 3G. Was notified they are going to do away with 3G early next year so got an android today. Dang what a learning curve, lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> BB was dragged kicking and screaming into the smartphone world today. I've had Tracfones since they came out in the late 90's. Started with a Nokia 1100 2G, they did away with the 2G in 2016 and had to "switch up" to a flip phone 3G. Was notified they are going to do away with 3G early next year so got an android today. Dang what a learning curve, lol.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> BB was dragged kicking and screaming into the smartphone world today. I've had Tracfones since they came out in the late 90's. Started with a Nokia 1100 2G, they did away with the 2G in 2016 and had to "switch up" to a flip phone 3G. Was notified they are going to do away with 3G early next year so got an android today. Dang what a learning curve, lol.


Now you have us with you anywhere you go!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> How is your holiday vacation going?


Not really what I imagined this break would be like. Could be worse lol

how are you doing?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2021)

Bad enough I got the microchip with the Covid vaccine...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

I took my meds this morning, check.

Forgot them yesterday and it wasn’t pretty. I give the lovely @Laughing Grass my thanks. 

Well that will never happen again. Cost me a gram to realize my brain chemistry wasn’t right.

Alright? Alright.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Bad enough I got the microchip with the Covid vaccine...


I am so glad my phone suggestions reached your marketing chip. Good job, citizen.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really what I imagined this break would be like. Could be worse lol
> 
> how are you doing?


Hopefully that isn't a bad thing, and you are having fun still.

I am okay. Just trying to get everything sorted. I keep finding pictures of old shit that makes me go all nostalgic. It's nice!


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Bad enough I got the microchip with the Covid vaccine...


If you got an android, same thing.


How to Turn Off COVID-19 Exposure Tracking and Notifications on Android


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

420God said:


> If you got an android, same thing.
> 
> 
> How to Turn Off COVID-19 Exposure Tracking and Notifications on Android


Apple too, sneaky bastards


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I took my meds this morning, check.
> 
> Forgot them yesterday and it wasn’t pretty. I give the lovely @Laughing Grass my thanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 28, 2021)

Technically . Took all my meds a Motrin from a headache I’ve had since last night and a couple hits off the pen . Should be good to go for awhile .

@Paul Drake I hope your day gets better. Maybe the magic dab ferry will show up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2021)

I like the electric element. It's multi functional:

Even nicer I can swap out to a cartridge if I'm not using the glass, 

or just use it alone like @Metasynth 's


It's the Transformer of dab pens  Only quibble I have is the glass water path connector is a little wobbly, but no leaks and works fine. I only made one mistake. I took two hits prior to trying to create this post.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5055457 Technically . Took all my meds a Motrin from a headache I’ve had since last night and a couple hits off the pen . Should be good to go for awhile .
> 
> @Paul Drake I hope your day gets better. Maybe the magic dab ferry will show up.


Hey you never know.  Doubtful 
How did I forget these?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Paul is out of dab!
> View attachment 5055431


Well this isnt good. I wish you were closer to me.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

The sun is shining at the moment, but the snow is coming later so I had to get out for a little walk and bake at the park. Haven't done this in a while!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 28, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well this isnt good. I wish you were closer to me.


Thanks friend. One week. I think I’ll have Barbie drop me at the corner with an OUT OF DABS sign.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks friend. One week. I think I’ll have Barbie drop me at the corner with an OUT OF DABS sign.


"needs a shot of penicillin" is on the flipside


bad joke? Tang's not awake yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2021)

And it's not the weekend


manfredo said:


> The sun is shining at the moment, but the snow is coming later so I had to get out for a little walk and bake at the park. Haven't done this in a while!View attachment 5055482


Trout live there?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I like the electric element. It's multi functional:
> View attachment 5055464View attachment 5055465
> Even nicer I can swap out to a cartridge if I'm not using the glass,
> View attachment 5055471
> ...


Oops almost short changed my little friend. Turns out you can simply put a glass tip on and go! The Snow Temple is really nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hopefully that isn't a bad thing, and you are having fun still.
> 
> I am okay. Just trying to get everything sorted. I keep finding pictures of old shit that makes me go all nostalgic. It's nice!


Nice, I saw the pic you posted when you were little. Are you close the ready?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice, I saw the pic you posted when you were little. Are you close the ready?


I know, wasn't I a lil active creature? Playing soccer and climbing trees. I have no clue where that went...  
I am packing packing as much as I can, but I got a quote for hourly full service and I am extremely lazy!!
Soooo yep, pretty ready! Whatever I don't get done the big strong people will do. Haha!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I like the electric element. It's multi functional:
> View attachment 5055464View attachment 5055465
> Even nicer I can swap out to a cartridge if I'm not using the glass,
> View attachment 5055471
> ...


I hate to break it to ya, but my little $30 electric nectar collector will take carts too






In addition, it ALSO came with an attachment to hook it up to a bong…




Gauntlet thrown…let the Nectar Collector wars COMMENCE!!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And it's not the weekend
> 
> Trout live there?


Yes, that's the Chenango River, home to Brown trout, smallmouth bass, northern pike, muskellunge, walleye, yellow perch, pumpkinseed sunfish, bluegill, brown bullhead, channel catfish, common carp, fall fish, and white sucker....according to Google. I have friends that pull some monsters out of there!



Chenango River


.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 28, 2021)

Snow is coming down fast and hard. Might have to make some frothy hot coco.

But first...





I wouldnt mind growing out a cut of this Lemon Cherry Gelato -its pretty tasty. I wonder how the flowers compare.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2021)

Hot coffee and chocolate yummy


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 28, 2021)

View from my window.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

This is a fun present for the empty basement


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

and the snow made it here. They said it was coming! I'm glad I soaked up a little sun earlier.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is a fun present for the empty basement
> View attachment 5055714


Party in DW's basement!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh look at this for as low as $100. ..The Seahorse X. Comes with a bunch of attachments, and i think it's a little different than the one @Metasynth posted, which was the seahorse pro I believe. Maybe....  









Lookah Seahorse X All In One Vaporizer Only $99.95 - Wholesale To The Public






www.vapemarkdown.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> and the snow made it here. They said it was coming! I'm glad I soaked up a little sun earlier.


I listened to you and hustled my ass out and got in a couple miles before the wind made it too miserable to continue.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh look at this for as low as $100. ..The Seahorse X. Comes with a bunch of attachments, and i think it's a little different than the one @Metasynth posted, which was the seahorse pro I believe. Maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's some amazing rigs out there right now. What a great time to be alive, computers and dabs!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

well hell, they have a bunch of variations. 









Seahorse Pro Plus | LOOKAH


Next Generation Seahorse Pro Plus electric nectar collector for wax concentrates and extracts is the best wax pen nectar straw for extracts and concentrates.




www.lookah.com


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5055796


Cthulhu?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Party in DW's basement!


That's kinda the plan


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh look at this for as low as $100. ..The Seahorse X. Comes with a bunch of attachments, and i think it's a little different than the one @Metasynth posted, which was the seahorse pro I believe. Maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thy looks like quite the kit! The Seahorse Pro, which I have, just comes with the attachment for the bong. It’s got a removable glass mouthpiece for easy cleaning. And it’s small. Super easy to dab on the go in public


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5055796


I have a couple lookah pieces. I like them. 

That's a pretty piece right there 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5055796


That f*er would probably wink at me and I would have to destroy it...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a couple lookah pieces. I like them.
> 
> That's a pretty piece right there
> 
> SH420


I never heard of them til today, but yes I really liked that piece, although it's small. 









T'ataoo Kraken Water Pipe Bong | LOOKAH


Kraken water pipe bong from T'ataoo combines an artistic heady glass design with powerful function for a mini bong that's sure to blow your mind.




www.lookah.com







cannabineer said:


> Cthulhu?


T'ataoo Kraken Water Pipe Bong


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't do Harry Mack very often anymore, but it is cool that he put together this compilation for the fans. It is a medley of the best freestyle off of each Omegle Bars episodes so far, 2 1/2 hours of his best freestyles without the chatter. Merry Christmas, enjoy!


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5055796


I'd worry about it kraken.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 28, 2021)

lol. Just making sure I stay turtled. Hope everyone's well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2021)

pabloesqobar said:


> lol. Just making sure I stay turtled. Hope everyone's well.


Pablo and BW back on the same day??? It is a xmas miracle! Good to see you, bro...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

R.I.P John Madden


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

Stayed above freezing all night, first time in a week that I haven't had ice or snow dusting.
Looks like the ice boats might have to wait a couple more weeks, but it should melt the icy snow crud off the lakes, glaze it in the next weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Stayed above freezing all night, first time in a week that I haven't had ice or snow dusting.
> Looks like the ice boats might have to wait a couple more weeks, but it should melt the icy snow crud off the lakes, glaze it in the next weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5056108


It's 39 now and 70% chance of rain. Hopefully it warms up and we don't get snow. I have to go to the commissary today.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5056100


Good morning Jeff, and a Happy Coffee morning to you too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff, and a Happy Coffee morning to you too.


And a very special coffee to you sweet sweet lady stay warm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

Good morning happy hump day


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy hump day


Good morning, commissary day for me  Stay warm.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

Good morning. Winter is back in full glory here....I'm so glad I got out for a walk yesterday. 

I should hit the grocery store today too....and maybe grab some ice for bubble hash.

So many cool new dab toys out there...I was researching them last night til way too late. I kind of miss the old days when all I needed was a pack of rolling papers and a lighter.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, commissary day for me  Stay warm.


Buying some snacks?


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good morning. Winter is back in full glory here....I'm so glad I got out for a walk yesterday.
> 
> I should hit the grocery store today too....and maybe grab some ice for bubble hash.
> 
> So many cool new dab toys out there...I was researching them last night til way too late. I kind of miss the old days when all I needed was a pack of rolling papers and a lighter.



i hear that... broke the stem on my arizer solo and was like 90s movies "nooooooo!" because i didnt have a backup so i ended up ordering 3 different sizes from the arizer site (arriving in 1 -2 weeks) plus the adapter for a tube, but then cracked and ordered a few cheap ones from amazon (3 days from ordering). all in all i think i spent 60+ bucks to replace one piece of glass (50 cents actual value?) but with 6+ extra stems this should be the last time i run into this situation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, commissary day for me  Stay warm.


Getting the goodies for your brownies?

my brother saved us a round trip to Ottawa today. I’m not getting out of my pajamas


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy hump day


I just wish the wife knew it was hump day 

Good morning RIU , hope you all are enjoying your morning coffee and other breakfast treats .

@Paul Drake did the dab ferry ever show up to ease your pain ?


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello , Is this thing on . Everyone humping but me ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

Morning all....how everyone doing this fine day......

well woke up to a mild 66F this morning with heavy fog, yeah things are gonna change soon i can feel it, high today almost 80F and sunny......now if i can get this cedar pollen to leave me alone, i'd be peachy.........i have a love hate relationship with cedar right now

just made a fresh pot....so warm ups coming.....

now to have some breakfast.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I just wish the wife knew it was hump day View attachment 5056180
> 
> Good morning RIU , hope you all are enjoying your morning coffee and other breakfast treats .
> 
> @Paul Drake did the dab ferry ever show up to ease your pain ?


No


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> No



Well that sucks. I sure wish you the best and if I was closer to help I’d give you a jar of flower .


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Well that sucks. I sure wish you the best and wish I were closer to help . I give you a jar of flower anyways.


Thanks brother 6 ft  we’re really pretty sick on top of it. I gotta get a diaper on before she drops me at the corner.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Stayed above freezing all night, first time in a week that I haven't had ice or snow dusting.
> Looks like the ice boats might have to wait a couple more weeks, but it should melt the icy snow crud off the lakes, glaze it in the next weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5056108


Just enough to make it messy. But we'll get a few cold snaps next month. All the guys are waiting impatiently to get their tip-ups in. I just wanna lace up my skates and play on the ice with the pups.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

@Paul Drake so sorry to here and feel better my friend .My daughter is clear now but the wife sounds horrible . There’s something else going around here too . I know of two friends that lost their voice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 29, 2021)

Mornin everyone. I'm trying out some of this Sumatra coffee. Its pretty good but kinda boring and not as good as Verona. 

I love good coffee but I think I need to find a better a brand of beans.

And with all the recent nectar collector pics, I'm going to finally break down and buy one. I never really like the dab straws much but they've come a logn way with all the various difussers and attachments.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Buying some snacks?


Mostly meat, I have a very unexciting shopping list. Although paper towels are on there too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Morning






Hoppy hump day! Snowing here.....so fine it's like dust falling.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting the goodies for your brownies?
> 
> my brother saved us a round trip to Ottawa today. I’m not getting out of my pajamas


No that's cancelled, Omicron had other plans


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mostly meat, I have a very unexciting shopping list. Although paper towels are on there too!


Smoked salmon is a good snack. Mmmmm.


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

I found 99 beans cleaning up the big girl so there will be so gifting


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I found 99 beans cleaning up the big girl so there will be so gifting


Do they grow hemp where you are at?


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Do they grow hemp where you are at?


Nowhere close that I know of . The seeds were very random and never in a cluster .


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Nowhere close that I know of . The seeds were very random and never in a cluster .


Just trying to figure out where the pollen came from, unless it hermied a bit. I know someone that lives quite a distance from where they grew hemp that had a problem with his outdoor plants being seeded.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I found 99 beans cleaning up the big girl so there will be so gifting


grow them out yourself, and have fun


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just trying to figure out where the pollen came from, unless it hermied a bit. I know someone that lives quite a distance from where they grew hemp that had a problem with his outdoor plants being seeded.


The small plant right next to it I only found one . I’m going to go through the buds and check for more . Last year was the same and I got them from clones he grew indoors and didn’t produce any seeds. I don’t want to mess up anyone’s grow but she sure was hardy for what it had to endure this year.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mostly meat, I have a very unexciting shopping list. Although paper towels are on there too!


Parchment paper is on my most needed list


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> The small plant right next to it I only found one . I’m going to go through the buds and check for more . Last year was the same and I got them from clones he grew indoors and didn’t produce any seeds. I don’t want to mess up anyone’s grow but she sure was hardy for what it had to endure this year.
> View attachment 5056244


I'm just trying to figure out where the pollen came from is all. Not saying you did anything wrong. I had an indoor run where I missed a hermie and ended up with seeds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

sounds like someone had a Rode......i could be wrong....usually am


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just trying to figure out where the pollen came from is all. Not saying you did anything wrong. I had an indoor run where I missed a hermie and ended up with seeds.


I did pull a male late but the pods weren’t open yet . However I didn’t put it that far away and if you did squeeze them pollen did come out . That should’ve pollinated the small plant if That’s the case . Right ? The only thing I did was on a damp day with no wind collected a little pollen and rubbed it on on lower branch of each plant and left .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

Sales? I like sales!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No that's cancelled, Omicron had other plans


I’m sorry too late to organize something virtual?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5056181 Hello , Is this thing on . Everyone humping but me ?


Well if it makes you feel better it has been 10 years since my last hump day


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m sorry too late to organize something virtual?


RIU is my virtual go to


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> RIU is my virtual go to


I think a lot of us are going to be home on NYE this year.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I did pull a male late but the pods weren’t open yet . However I didn’t put it that far away and if you did squeeze them pollen did come out . That should’ve pollinated the small plant if That’s the case . Right ? The only thing I did was on a damp day with no wind collected a little pollen and rubbed it on on lower branch of each plant and left .


Nature finds a way, I don't know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm thinking that its got an edge now he he he


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nature finds a way, I don't know.


I know one neighbor that grows and is about 600 yards away but who knows about the others . There’s so much around here it’s hard even to give it away . 
This is closest strain to what we use to call Michigan skunk weed back in the day . Anyways if anyone is interested to try I’m in as I’d like to see someone that has more experience could do .


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nature finds a way, I don't know.


Yep....that is a plants whole goal, is to reproduce. The Lemon skunk that I have been growing for years, I lost due to powdery mildew...but low and behold a single seeds rolled out of the jar, and kept it going. I lost it again, due to my error and having too many strains at once....but I got lucky again, and again have 3 of them in veg...2 females for certain and waiting on the 3rd, but it will most likely be female as well. 

Just vaped some dry herb for the first time in a while...and I want a nap!!


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

@Paul Drake I know you like cats . Must be a hard life . Dennis the menace is what we call him .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I know one neighbor that grows and is about 600 yards away but who knows about the others . There’s so much around here it’s hard even to give it away .
> This is closest strain to what we use to call Michigan skunk weed back in the day . Anyways if anyone is interested to try I’m in as I’d like to see someone that has more experience could do .


Have you grown it indoors?


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

I haven’t but my buddy who gave me the clone last year did . He‘s since moved on to other strains .


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I haven’t but my buddy who gave me the clone last year did . He‘s since moved on to other strains .


you should.....great way to get experience imho


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you should.....great way to get experience imho


I’d love to but the other half doesn’t want it in the house and I can’t always make it out to the barn . April will be here before we know it then I’ll break out the pucks and mini green house.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

2 hours and 19 minutes to go


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 2 hours and 19 minutes to go


no head start for you today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 2 hours and 19 minutes to go


I guess time does fly when having fun but wow lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

What happens in 2 hrs and 3 minutes


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 29, 2021)

It will be 4:14


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> no head start for you today?


I didn't say that.....I'm checking the fire right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

We need to go out there


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

OK, off in search of parchment paper....I've always ordered it from Amazon, but I'm not waiting 3 days to dab!! And if i don't have my French vanilla coffee creamer, things could get ugly!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> I’d love to but the other half doesn’t want it in the house and I can’t always make it out to the barn . April will be here before we know it then I’ll break out the pucks and mini green house.


If I had the option of growing outside I would. It would save a LOT on the electric bill. With the AC running all summer it is bad enough as it is. I have too many plant eating insects around here, I'd have to be spraying at least once a week.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey, can I ask ya’ll a couple questions?


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't know how many dix will fit in my mouth... ask Gary.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, can I ask ya’ll a couple questions?


At your own risk


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, can I ask ya’ll a couple questions?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, can I ask ya’ll a couple questions?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, can I ask ya’ll a couple questions?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


Now I want popcorn for real.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh, uh…I’ll let you guys know when I figure out a question to ask. Technically I already asked one the first time…


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, uh…I’ll let you guys know when I figure out a question to ask. Technically I already asked one the first time…


The 4:20 Express is running on time today, I see.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, uh…I’ll let you guys know when I figure out a question to ask. Technically I already asked one the first time…


You have one more


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

Catching up to @Metasynth’s collection. This new stuff smells like Christmas trees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Now I want popcorn for real.


@Jeffislovinlife has a popcorn machine. I’m pretty jealous


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Catching up to @Metasynth’s collection. This new stuff smells like Christmas trees
> 
> View attachment 5056313


ah hell....hide the popcorn and run away the raccoons......this is getting serious


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

Just back with parchment paper and look what was waiting in my mailbox. A new bubbler! Glass is pretty thin but it was pretty inexpensive, and then the smaller one a buddy gave me for Christmas, that's a bubbler too but it looks like it'll be real fun to clean. Even getting water out of it is a challenge
Time to get to work, the press is heating!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah hell....hide the popcorn and run away the raccoons......this is getting serious


I haven't seen a raccoon or skunk in months. We saw a coyote at my mom’s neighbours the other day When we were checking on the house.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

Someone forgot to clean it last time oops


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen a raccoon or skunk in months. We saw a coyote at my mom’s neighbours the other day When we were checking on the house.
> 
> View attachment 5056329


nice looking coyote.....he's about the same size as my charlie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice looking coyote.....he's about the same size as my charlie


so much wildlife up there. A couple years ago I walked past a fox curled up sleeping


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so much wildlife up there. A couple years ago I walked past a fox curled up sleeping
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056358


don't get to see those very often in rural areas like that

well at least the little fuzball is comfy


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

That is really nice, seeing them that acclimated. My dog has been playing with a fox all summer, trying to lure it home.
Got an owl in the tree right now, trying to get a picture.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

I feel stupid lol.

I just discovered that you’re supposed to put water in the nectar collector.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That is really nice, seeing them that acclimated. My dog has been playing with a fox all summer, trying to lure it home.
> Got an owl in the tree right now, trying to get a picture.


I have a pair that swing by here every evening looking for a handout, and it the spring their pups will come around. I think the pups sneak out of the den during the day while the parents are sleeping, and I've had the pups come within 3' of me.

I have been trying to get Chickadees to eat out of my hand...It's getting close. Peanuts!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 29, 2021)

That was fun. Thirty minutes of time and I've updated the Firmware of the "Infotainment" system in my car from v.53 to v.70.

Strip out the dashboard and replace the infotainment module this weekend and I should have Apple Car Play in my 2018 Mazda for 2022. 

Man, I remember when upgrading your stereo system involved 2 12" subs, an amp, and an Alpine head unit. Now we get to do software updates to get the new toys.

Next up speakers and amps after I finish this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> That was fun. Thirty minutes of time and I've updated the Firmware of the "Infotainment" system in my car from v.53 to v.70.
> 
> Strip out the dashboard and replace the infotainment module this weekend and I should have Apple Car Play in my 2018 Mazda for 2022.
> 
> ...


Home speakers in the back seat


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That is really nice, seeing them that acclimated. My dog has been playing with a fox all summer, trying to lure it home.
> Got an owl in the tree right now, trying to get a picture.


Barred owl waiting for mice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

I believe they were Kenwood's


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe they were Kenwood's



I had 2 10" kickers, rattled the hell out of my Oldsmobile back in the day. Made the rookie mistake of not upgrading the alternator to match the power draw and fried it out pulling too much amperage. Those were fun days of not knowing what the hell I was doing.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2021)

I may have had these


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

Gotten a new toy


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel stupid lol.
> 
> I just discovered that you’re supposed to put water in the nectar collector.


It probably works great without water, but wait til you try it with!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> That was fun. Thirty minutes of time and I've updated the Firmware of the "Infotainment" system in my car from v.53 to v.70. Strip out the dashboard and replace the infotainment module this weekend and I should have Apple Car Play in my 2018 Mazda for 2022.  Man, I remember when upgrading your stereo system involved 2 12" subs, an amp, and an Alpine head unit. Now we get to do software updates to get the new toys.
> Next up speakers and amps after I finish this.


Back when I was a young'un we were all about going fast, engine swaps, tri-power and exhaust cutouts. Couldn't really hear a radio, lol!


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That is really nice, seeing them that acclimated. My dog has been playing with a fox all summer, trying to lure it home.
> Got an owl in the tree right now, trying to get a picture.


My dog made friends with the coyotes. He didn't have much of a choice since I feed the wildlife.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2021)

420God said:


> My dog made friends with the coyotes. He didn't have much of a choice since I feed the wildlife.
> View attachment 5056427


Holy shit! You own Cujo. That's not a dog, that's a bear.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit! You own Cujo. That's not a dog, that's a bear.


discreet cough


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

More coffee is needed and new stainless steel pot and pans the was not expecting that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

Got to get some loving look how tall I can standWe love ours mama's


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

420God said:


> My dog made friends with the coyotes. He didn't have much of a choice since I feed the wildlife.
> View attachment 5056427


Holy shit, coyote looks like, "Whoa, dude!"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2021)

Good old ramen noodles yummy


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Holy shit, coyote looks like, "Whoa, dude!"


That's because Cujo just ate his entire family. I believe coyotes are his major food source. Coyotes and drifters...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2021)

This waking at 2, is shit. Although it gives me an excuse to get high. Dab and nap? Dab for sure. Nap questionable. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

We’ve gotta get covid tests today. Wish us luck.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 30, 2021)

Good luck and Good morning.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ve gotta get covid tests today. Wish us luck.


Good luck, the stores are filled with maskless wheezers.
Saw a maskless woman with an infant yesterday, coughing and raw rubbed red nose.
Then another one coughing and wiping her nose with her hand, going in to spread the joy.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> This waking at 2, is shit. Although it gives me an excuse to get high. Dab and nap? Dab for sure. Nap questionable.
> 
> SH420


I fell asleep at 7pm, woke at 1am, had a cookie and slept 4 more hrs.
I'm not even sure how I ended up in bed, thought I was just getting my slippers and ended up under the covers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Good luck, the stores are filled with maskless wheezers.
> Saw a maskless woman with an infant yesterday, coughing and raw rubbed red nose.
> Then another one coughing, going in to spread the joy.


Assholes everywhere here in Floriduh too thanks to Deathsantis playing it down.
I’ve got the booster and always wear masks. We both do.
Kinda pissed off actually. At least the dispensary delivers for covid. Grape cake and rebel sour budder and banana kush bud coming, thank God.
Hope you have a safe day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ve gotta get covid tests today. Wish us luck.


Good morning and good luck. Covid cases rose from 8,000+ on Tuesday to 16,000+ on Wednesday in LA County. People still haven't figured out how to wear a mask and right now everyone should get an N95 or better. If this continues I'm moving back to a N100 respirator for January.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah, our testing facilities are backed up from 3 days to 2 weeks.
I don't like wearing my respirator at work because it scares kids, but at this point I feel like parents bringing kids to an unnecessary retail store should have scared kids :/


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and good luck. Covid cases rose from 8,000+ on Tuesday to 16,000+ on Wednesday in LA County. People still haven't figured out how to wear a mask and right now everyone should get an N95 or better. If this continues I'm moving back to a N100 respirator for January.


Idk what it is here, the numbers. 
Barbie just called her dr and made an appointment. They want $95 at the pharmacies and they're not taking insurance.

Some testing centers going 24/7 in Tampa.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

Hope @Laughing Grass family is ok.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk what it is here, the numbers.
> Barbie just called her dr and made an appointment. They want $95 at the pharmacies and they're not taking insurance.
> 
> Some testing centers going 24/7 in Tampa.


Insurance will reimburse right? Think i heard something about that on the news the other night


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Insurance will reimburse right? Think i heard something about that on the news the other night


At the dr but not at the pharmacy. I heard that too, but in practice currently not free.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk what it is here, the numbers.
> Barbie just called her dr and made an appointment. They want $95 at the pharmacies and they're not taking insurance.
> 
> Some testing centers going 24/7 in Tampa.


If it's not a PCR test make sure it will pick up the Omicron variant. 

You don't want:
Applied DNA Sciences, or 
Meridian Bioscience, and 
Tide Laboratories will work only if it's their updated test.









FDA in update says 2 COVID-19 tests fail to detect the omicron variant


Diagnostics from Applied DNA Sciences and Meridian Bioscience are not able to detect omicron, causing false negative results, according to the agency, while Tide Laboratories has fixed the problem with its test.




www.medtechdive.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, our testing facilities are backed up from 3 days to 2 weeks.
> I don't like wearing my respirator at work because it scares kids, but at this point I feel like parents bringing kids to an unnecessary retail store should have scared kids :/


You need a darth vader mask.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If it's not a PCR test make sure it will pick up the Omicron variant.
> 
> You don't want:
> Applied DNA Sciences, or
> ...


Oh shit, I’ve worked at meridian lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 30, 2021)

It’s raining. The outdoor cat “Butch” was on the patio crying, so I found a box for him to sleep in at 3am. I love the rain, Butch does not.

If my girlfriend wasn’t allergic to cats, he would be inside chillin. Poor kitty


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s raining. The outdoor cat “Butch” was on the patio crying, so I found a box for him to sleep in at 3am. I love the rain, Butch does not.
> 
> If my girlfriend wasn’t allergic to cats, he would be inside chillin. Poor kitty


So you put the wet cat in a box, huh? 

Gotta be a penis joke in there, don't trust you, meta...


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you put the wet cat in a box, huh?
> 
> Gotta be a penis joke in there, don't trust you, meta...


There's a joke, not going there...
No penis involved.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> There's a joke, not going there...
> No penis involved.


Nooo, I missed it? Something about wet cardboard? Or...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> So you put the wet cat in a box, huh?
> 
> Gotta be a penis joke in there, don't trust you, meta...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

Awww, cute lil guy. He looks so sweet. Can't you supply your girlfriend with benadryl until the rain stops?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, cute lil guy. He looks so sweet. Can't you supply your girlfriend with benadryl until the rain stops?


Or put the girlfriend in the box and bring the cat in?

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Awww, cute lil guy. He looks so sweet. Can't you supply your girlfriend with benadryl until the rain stops?


He sheds…a lot. If I let him inside, he’d get hair and dander all over. My girlfriend would need a Benadryl IV drip at that point…lol. Besides, this is her house, so her rules. I respect that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

Morning






Kind of a mild season so far. 36° right now. How's everyone doing?


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Or...


Yeah, it's about that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

Morning all....ugh why am i awake...oh that's right last day of work till the 4th of Jan..........

well woke up to a mild 66F and fog, yeah gotta get a few things ready, wood in, got a little one i need to up pot and a few other things, high today 80F and sunny....

just made a fresh pot....warm up be ready soon....

now i'm gonna to attack these taco's......


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> now i'm gonna to attack these taco's......


I'm going to beat down some swedish pancakes, with cranberry and blueberry salsa.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm going to beat down some swedish pancakes, with cranberry and blueberry salsa.
> View attachment 5056818


if i ever come up and meet u.........there ya go.......i want those.....those look freaking good mate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm going to beat down some swedish pancakes, with cranberry and blueberry salsa.
> View attachment 5056818


Coffee coffee coffee where the hell is the coffee?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5056822damit it is cold


stay warm up there buddy......


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....ugh why am i awake...oh that's right last day of work till the 4th of Jan..........
> 
> well woke up to a mild 66F and fog, yeah gotta get a few things ready, wood in, got a little one i need to up pot and a few other things, high today 80F and sunny....
> 
> ...


Moments ago Bob, a Chick Fila franchise manager, knocked on my door to tell me they have bought the house next door.

They bought it because Taco Smell is looking to buy the lot across the street. 

I'm not a fan of Chick Fill A.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Moments ago Bob, a Chick Fila franchise manager, knocked on my door to tell me they have bought the house next door.
> 
> They bought it because Taco Smell is looking to buy the lot across the street.
> 
> ...


So are both businesses intending to convert the houses to the retail slop shops?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So are both businesses intending to convert the houses to the retail slop shops?


 I would like an A&W next door.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So are both businesses intending to convert the houses to the retail slop shops?


As is being sold by Bob. no.

If Taco Bell buys the lot it will be a commercial retail Taco Bell restaurant with all of the glory and horror.

Chick Fill A has a franchise at the corner now. Their employee parking is currently in the empty lot across the street from my driveway.
Chick already rents the house across the street. It is used for "Training and Corporate uses" according to Bob.
With this purchase Chick Fila flanks my property on 2 fronts.

Bob has stated that the next door operation will not change from "Neighborhood Residentiel" access and atmosphere and that
8:00 am to 5:00 pm would be normal traffic access to that house for professional business and NOT comercial traffic..

When Big Business and "managers" get involved all I hear is:

"The check is in the mail and I will not cum in your mouth"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like an A&W next door.


You say that now until you live by one and smell it everyday


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2021)

Hope all your morning are filled with as much beauty as can be ..I love the winter weather


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You say that now until you live by one and smell it everyday


I can almost smell their heavenly onion rings now


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like an A&W next door.


I'd rethink that; I worked at an A&W in high school


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

Whew, I slept til 10:30 this morning!! After vaping a gram of fresh GMO rosin last night. It was good til the last drop. 

I like that new bubbler so much I ordered another one for a spare! 

It's pretty balmy here for December....But no sun in the forecast all week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

Got my NYE booze. Virtual again this year 

who wants shots? Not @Rsawr… she’s too mature for that college kid crap


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd rethink that; I worked at an A&W in high school


I don’t want a job, just the onion rings


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

Damn, another migraine crept in  I have been getting them too often again, and I'm thinking it's from all the cortisone injections. I stopped getting them in my spine for the same reason, and I wasn't sure that it was from cortisone at the time, but damn... Time to find that surgeon!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, another migraine crept in  I have been getting them too often again, and I'm thinking it's from all the cortisone injections. I stopped getting them in my spine for the same reason, and I wasn't sure that it was from cortisone at the time, but damn... Time to find that surgeon!!


Botox! It’s a life saver.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Botox! It’s a life saver.


My little brother swears but it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my NYE booze. Virtual again this year
> 
> who wants shots? Not @Rsawr… she’s too mature for that college kid crap
> 
> View attachment 5056914


Hey, I will join you virtually with a whiskey any holiday. Let's get stoner girl wasted


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my NYE booze. Virtual again this year
> 
> who wants shots? Not @Rsawr… she’s too mature for that college kid crap
> 
> View attachment 5056914



For NYE I'm gonna dispose of all of the rum, tequila, vodka and bourbon the masses have abandoned on their way out of town during the Christmas exodus.
1/2 bottle of this, 1/2 of that, whatever else they did not care to take with them.






Spirits are flowing freely at no additional charge this year.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 30, 2021)

Be careful with that coffee liquor. It's partially why Elvis died on the toilet. Mixing uppers and downers is risky business.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5056945
> For NYE I'm gonna dispose of all of the rum, tequila, vodka and bourbon the masses have abandoned on their way out of town during the Christmas exodus.
> 1/2 bottle of this, 1/2 of that, whatever else they did not care to take with them.
> 
> ...


Nick nick nick nick...
Oh sorry, need a couple of 5 gallon buckets and some fruit punch concentrate, possibly a bottle of Everclear also. Jungle juice time!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> Be careful with that coffee liquor. It's partially why Elvis died on the toilet. Mixing uppers and downers is risky business.


I got her a MSDS sheet for that Patron, looks like it needs to be thinned with vodka and applied orally for best results.








Black Russian Drink Recipe


The Black Russian tastes very different from the White Russian. This classic vodka drink leaves out the cream to focus on the rich flavor of Kahlua.




mixthatdrink.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My little brother swears but it.


just make sure they don’t go below your hairline on your forehead or you lose the ability to express with your eyes for a while.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, I will join you virtually with a whiskey any holiday. Let's get stoner girl wasted


stoner girl wasted… that probably involves vomit and tears.

1oz glasses only


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nick nick nick nick...
> Oh sorry, need a couple of 5 gallon buckets and some fruit punch concentrate, possibly a bottle of Everclear also. Jungle juice time!


lol


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 30, 2021)

I gave up drinking and lost 40 pounds. Got baked daily instead. Don't even get the munchies. Used to brew and drink a metric shit ton of beer. Quit cold turkey with the help of our little green friend. True story.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm not a quitter...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

Should I.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning and good luck. Covid cases rose from 8,000+ on Tuesday to 16,000+ on Wednesday in LA County. People still haven't figured out how to wear a mask and right now everyone should get an N95 or better. If this continues I'm moving back to a N100 respirator for January.


Won’t know anything for 1-3 days but they said Tuesday for results.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, another migraine crept in  I have been getting them too often again, and I'm thinking it's from all the cortisone injections. I stopped getting them in my spine for the same reason, and I wasn't sure that it was from cortisone at the time, but damn... Time to find that surgeon!!


Ask your doctor about trying one of the CGRP inhibitors that are on the market now. That might help you.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nick nick nick nick...
> Oh sorry, need a couple of 5 gallon buckets and some fruit punch concentrate, possibly a bottle of Everclear also. Jungle juice time!







__





Artillery Punch







www.epicurious.com





Artillery punch was what we used to drink as young children, even had incantations as you mixed it.
I had forgotten the serious NYE ceremony, solemn silence, tears for the fallen from the officers.

"First Charge is the blood of the American Eagle so that our rounds will fly straight and true."
"Add the breath of the Dragon known to Red legs everywhere as muzzle blast."
"Add the wrath of Hades to bring devastation upon all who oppose us."
"Next charge is the bile of a leprechaun so his luck will follow us all."

....and so on, followed by a pinch of gunpowder and declared fit for drinking and fighting.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read it back, it sounds like a Jonestown cult rather than a party during Vietnam.
At least I stole a bottle of leprechaun bile, kept it in my closet for playing cards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Dabbing



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dabbing
> 
> View attachment 5057115
> 
> SH420


Don’t mind if it do!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

sorry out back testing a new batch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

Ok fine if you can't beat them join in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5057128


Noooo....I need to make more  

I even vaped some flower earlier ...and I need food. It's gonna be eggs for dinner!

 That CC Cookie budder looks pretty awesome!! Are you sharing Jeff???


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> stoner girl wasted… that probably involves vomit and tears.
> 
> 1oz glasses only


I'm in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Noooo....I need to make more
> 
> I even vaped some flower earlier ...and I need food. It's gonna be eggs for dinner!
> 
> That CC Cookie budder looks pretty awesome!! Are you sharing Jeff???


If I could I would get everyone so high it would be so awesome come to think about it where that button on here?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

Damn it I'm making dinner! I wanna dab  


Ok I think I can sneak down to check the fire for a quick second


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I'm making dinner! I wanna dab
> 
> 
> Ok I think I can sneak down to check the fire for a quick second


DUDE! YOUR BISCUITS ARE BURNING !!!

BUT YOU GOT TIME FOR 1 MORE DAB! THEY'RE ALREADY BURNT!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Noooo....I need to make more
> 
> I even vaped some flower earlier ...and I need food. It's gonna be eggs for dinner!
> 
> That CC Cookie budder looks pretty awesome!! Are you sharing Jeff???


Just pressed 4-5g......two presses on the same bag. I probably could do a third press a little hotter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

You said food my wife sent me to sub-way hot ham and cheese


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You said food my wife sent me to sub-way hot ham and cheese View attachment 5057177


Steak and cheese jalapeno and black olives.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Steak and cheese jalapeno and black olives.


On a burnt biscuit 

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)

Grape cake, 79%


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> On a burnt biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Oh man I had my part of the cooking done.......Meat sauce! And it was good. She was going to boil water for the pasta........turned on the wrong burner. 

Burnt the bottom of the sauce


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man I had my part of the cooking done.......Meat sauce! And it was good. She was going to boil water for the pasta........turned on the wrong burner.
> 
> Burnt the bottom of the sauce


Did she dab with you?... She should have. 

SH420


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did she dab with you?... She should have.
> 
> SH420


Dab is bad backward and so dab undoes bad


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did she dab with you?... She should have.
> 
> SH420


No....I had my job done, so I went and had one.......three....dabs. lol then I heard "oh shit" then the smoke detector......  she should have joined me. But she's definitely had a tough day and just got home so I'm just busting chops.































She definitely needs a smoke.......I'll start with wine


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No....I had my job done, so I went and had one.......three....dabs. lol then I heard "oh shit" then the smoke detector......  she should have joined me. But she's definitely had a tough day and just got home so I'm just busting chops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please don’t smoke wine.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You said food my wife sent me to sub-way hot ham and cheese View attachment 5057177


The Subway by me closed. That's one thing....you can get a great pizza at a dozen different places, but a good sub is tough to come by. I still haven't eaten all day, but soon...I did make rosin...and that pic did the trick. I am hungry!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Dab is bad backward and so dab undoes bad


You sound high.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> You sound high.


Oh thank goodness, I thought I was stuck.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

Chorizo and cheese cubes?
Don't mind if I do.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chorizo and cheese cubes?
> Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

For anyone who likes a crisp, woody Bourbon


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

I'll put this in the freezer


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Chorizo and cheese cubes?
> Don't mind if I do.


That was basically what I had for dinner... pepperoni , cheese, crackers, and dabs for desert....No bourbon here


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That was basically what I had for dinner... pepperoni , cheese, crackers, and dabs for desert....No bourbon here


Solid choices! Fat and protein? How can it be wrong?
I really like this one, think I'll keep the bottle around!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll put this in the freezer
> View attachment 5057260


From flower or hash?

I pressed some flower tonight. Black lime bubba...It's sweet, but I think the GMO last night was even better. 

I'm scoping out these electric nectar collectors...Lookah has so many cool ones, and that's only one brand. LOTS of choices.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> For anyone who likes a crisp, woody BourbonView attachment 5057256


Glass neat please....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Glass neat please....


You got it! We recommend a side of something green.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> From flower or hash?
> 
> I pressed some flower tonight. Black lime bubba...It's sweet, but I think the GMO last night was even better.
> 
> I'm scoping out these electric nectar collectors...Lookah has so many cool ones, and that's only one brand. LOTS of choices.


It was all bubble. It was a mix in the bags.....older, this summer's...buds, popcorn and trim. Pressed twice at 170° so it wasn't long on the heat. It's still a little dark but on the parchment it was a dark honey. Taste is awesome. Weight bounced from 10g to 11g of bubble and bounced from 4g - 5g in the jar after.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> You got it! We recommend a side of something green.


Works for me...suggestions?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Works for me...suggestions?


I got you bud......go easy


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Works for me...suggestions?


I'm on a nice mix of Schromba and Twins. Very "sitting on the couch and feeling like I am floating" kind of night.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got you bud......go easy
> View attachment 5057262


YouTube has a bunch of videos with people doing huge dabs. Attempting too I should say. Mostly a lot of coughing, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> YouTube has a bunch of videos with people doing huge dabs. Attempting too I should say. Mostly a lot of coughing, lol


I've seen that one before. lol I was kidding.....it wouldn't have fit in anyway


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

I ordered a new toy, so I can leave the torch in the basement and I don't have to feel like a crackhead while watching TV in the Livingroom. This thing can do about a dozen different things and it's on sale!!

It'll look cute on the coffee table too!

Edited to say, Damn you @Metasynth JK love you bro....Great suggestion!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2021)

this was the 2nd runner up and it's actually a great deal...50% off right now, for 1 more day at Lookah. I might still buy one!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh u guys and gals are bad influences  

I'll take both....it gonna be a long night..and I would like to be comfortable numb for this....js


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I ordered a new toy, so I can leave the torch in the basement and I don't have to feel like a crackhead while watching TV in the Livingroom. This thing can do about a dozen different things and it's on sale!!
> 
> It'll look cute on the coffee table too!
> 
> ...


Thats the set I've been eyeing too. I havent pulled the trigger yet but I'm thinking this is one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen that one before. lol I was kidding.....it wouldn't have fit in anyway


I've watched a few of those. I find the melt shots oddly satisfying.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The Subway by me closed. That's one thing....you can get a great pizza at a dozen different places, but a good sub is tough to come by. I still haven't eaten all day, but soon...I did make rosin...and that pic did the trick. I am hungry!!


Feed the engine!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I ordered a new toy, so I can leave the torch in the basement and I don't have to feel like a crackhead while watching TV in the Livingroom. This thing can do about a dozen different things and it's on sale!!
> 
> It'll look cute on the coffee table too!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love my Seahorse Pro, but now I might be a little jealous of the whole setup you bought there! Lovely!

Definitely helps me feel like less of a crackhead not having the torch around. I even dab in public with it… before people know what’s going on, I’m done and it’s back in my pocket!


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

Good morning all. Last one of the year!

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. Last one of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Good morning brother


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning all. Last one of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I hate to even ask because you’re probably already answering emails. Love you


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I hate to even ask because you’re probably already answering emails. Love you


Not yet. It's on the agenda. Maybe I'll get high enough, I'll get the fuckits 

Nothing happening today. Gonna enter the new year, quietly. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Morning






@shrxhky420 Take the day bud 

Warm 40° day again. Who's staying up tonight?


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Nephew left some weed for us “in the Wendy’s bag under the Swiss family robinson tree”. We said you gotta stay 6 ft from us, not 100 ft.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol staying up til about 10 pm. Like always!
You got big plans?

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lol staying up til about 10 pm. Like always!
> You got big plans?
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


I do not remember the last New Year I was awake/conscious to watch the clock change.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Lol staying up til about 10 pm. Like always!
> You got big plans?
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


Hope to be sleeping lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope to be sleeping lol





lokie said:


> I do not remember the last New Year I was awake/conscious to watch the clock change.


Right? I don't want 2022 to hear me coming. The last year heard us and tried to buck us off like a wild horse! 
Roll stealth, we can catch us a good year without spooking it!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I ordered a new toy, so I can leave the torch in the basement and I don't have to feel like a crackhead while watching TV in the Livingroom. This thing can do about a dozen different things and it's on sale!!
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of those in and out of my cart also. 
They seem to keep their parts as interchangeable, practical and common as possible.
I was going to buy one for my fake internet birthday (tomorrow) but I may wait for my real birthday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

It was 88 degrees yesterday and now you can’t see shit for the fog.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Right? I don't want 2022 to hear me coming. The last year heard us and tried to buck us off like a wild horse!
> Roll stealth, we can catch us a good year without spooking it!


I usually have to tuck someone in after NYE & July 4 fireworks and storms, Miss Snarly just stays glued to you, or climbs in the bed.
Poor little girl, least favorite night of the year. 
She hears people in the village drinking and shooting boat flares, fireworks whatever in their driveways, just turns to jello from stress.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

I can see clearly in here


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I usually have to tuck someone in after NYE & July 4 fireworks and storms, Miss Snarly just stays glued to you, or climbs in the bed.
> Poor little girl, least favorite night of the year.
> She hears people in the village drinking and shooting boat flares, fireworks whatever in their driveways, just turns to jello from stress.
> View attachment 5057433


Thank goodness Angel couldn’t care less. It’s the first one to not need a thunder shirt.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I usually have to tuck someone in after NYE & July 4 fireworks and storms, Miss Snarly just stays glued to you, or climbs in the bed.
> Poor little girl, least favorite night of the year.
> She hears people in the village drinking and shooting boat flares, fireworks whatever in their driveways, just turns to jello from stress.
> View attachment 5057433


Puppy cuddles are nice for both sides. Keep that big baby happy! Floor chairs so they can lie on you while you have back support helps. They really do relax from comfy contact.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5057440


U2


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

That seahorse is tempting


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> I do not remember the last New Year I was awake/conscious to watch the clock change.


My dogs wake me up once the shooting and mortaring begins. I was hoping for rain.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That seahorse is tempting


It is... although I think I found my next piece. I don't have a beaker...









LOOKAH Glass Big Bong Water Pipe For Sale | LOOKAH


LOOKAH glass big bong water pipe for sale has a double ice pinch, Sprinkler percolator & four recyclers making this ice bong the best glass bong for big rips




www.lookah.com





I have to wait! It's sold out anyway. 

I don't know if I can hang out with you guys anymore! Bad influences! All of you!

 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Puppy cuddles are nice for both sides. Keep that big baby happy! Floor chairs so they can lie on you while you have back support helps. They really do relax from comfy contact.


It usually takes 5-10 minutes just to get her settled on the floor with a blanket, she's not overly cuddly, more a working dog. She likes a hug after doing a job, not during a job.

Mama's little enforcer, happy when she has a job like watch the house, keep the squirrels away from the feeder, go find her wandering big brother. Mama raises her voice at me, that dog is right beside her giving me stink eye. It's hilarious, then I have to do dishes.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It is... although I think I found my next piece. I don't have a beaker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, you made me look at them again! That bong is awesome, they have beautiful glass.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

TGIF and New Years Eve.....wow.

Is everyone's local newspaper doing the same as mine? They didn't print a paper on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or today...Not even sure about tomorrow. They claim you can read it on-line, but only about 3 pages worth. I read it online daily now anyways, but it sure looks like the end is inevitable for newspapers! I actually miss the daily hard print paper of olden days.

I was relieved this morning....My mortgage payment showed up. The guy has been early every month so far, but i got a notice last week one of the insurance policies is being cancelled for non payment, and then MY mortgage payment didn't show....I was getting a bit nervous, especially since my other deal just bit the dust.

My friends are supposed to be leaving for New Orleans today to go on the cruise I was supposed to go on, out of New Orleans. I just read the CDC has the highest level of warning telling people NOT to get on a cruise ship right now, so I am glad I'm not going...But also bummed!



DCcan said:


> Dammit, you made me look at them again! That bong is awesome, they have beautiful glass.


I love this one...They do have nice stuff. I had never heard of them before.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That seahorse is tempting


Sale ends today!! Just sayin'


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

The $70 bundle looks like its still in stock, has one of the limited ed colors+parts, don't care about a random size shirt

Vape Mystery Bundle Kit Includes
1x Seahorse Pro Limited Edition (random color)
1x Seahorse Pro Accessories Pack
1x Seahorse Coil Pack (quartz or ceramic)
1x T-Shirt (random size)








Vape Starter Kit Mystery Bundle | LOOKAH


Vape Starter Kit Mystery Bundle includes a limited edition Seahorse pro, an extra pack of coil tips, Seahorse Pro accessories kit, and Lookah T-shirt saving you over $30 from the retail price




www.lookah.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> TGIF and New Years Eve.....wow.
> 
> Is everyone's local newspaper doing the same as mine? They didn't print a paper on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or today...Not even sure about tomorrow. They claim you can read it on-line, but only about 3 pages worth. I read it online daily now anyways, but it sure looks like the end is inevitable for newspapers! I actually miss the daily hard print paper of olden days.
> 
> ...


Oh I like that one. @shrxhky420 choice looked to complex to clean!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The $70 bundle looks like its still in stock, has one of the limited ed colors+parts, don't care about a random size shirt
> 
> Vape Mystery Bundle Kit Includes
> 1x Seahorse Pro Limited Edition (random color)
> ...


enabler


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Dammit, you made me look at them again! That bong is awesome, they have beautiful glass.


This is one that I have. 




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sale ends today!! Just sayin'


16h 56m lol


Watch it goes 50% tomorrow


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Welp, she doesn’t have the flu  Just got that call. Damn
Quarantine be like


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> enabler


They used to call that "troublemaker" " instigator" "co-conspirator" "suspected" in all the paperwork


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> They used to call that "troublemaker" " instigator" "co-conspirator" "suspected" in all the paperwork


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

Man, it's been a long time since I've had my second joint started before noon. Working life is putting a hell of a dent on my smoking time, but hey money and experience... I think that's why I got off my butt. 

Moving my library and dining room into storage today so we can commence with replacing the flooring. Looking forward to having a pretty new floor, not looking forward to paying the installer.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


My brother taught me at 5.
" Don't know anything, didn't see anything, don't say anything, just deny everything.", we saw that on Dragnet, drove the grownups crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Man, it's been a long time since I've had my second joint started before noon. Working life is putting a hell of a dent on my smoking time, but hey money and experience I think.
> 
> Moving my library and dining room into storage today so we can commence with replacing the flooring. Looking forward to having a pretty new floor, not looking forward to paying the installer.


I keep saying I'm going to tile my upstairs. It's currently carpet and I hate it. But the thought of closing my entire grow is off putting.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

This one too...



SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


>


I saw Tull at the LA Coliseum.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep saying I'm going to tile my upstairs. It's currently carpet and I hate it. But the thought of closing my entire grow is off putting.


It is, my grow is in a 50/50 state right now. My flower side is being used for storage, I have zero light security on either side of the closet, and it has 4 plants that are going to need to flower soon, and some degree of light security.

The upstairs flooring will be the the event that causes my grow to go from version 3.XX to version 4.0, and it will involve removing the carpet from the floor beneath the grow shelf and replacing it with 100% leveled tile and some serious wall patching to replace all the places I've hung trellis netting, drying lines, mycoriza bags, hole configurations for 4 different lights. I look at it as an opportunity to start new. Still won't happen for at least a year, so I'll get to know this new strain I'm running in the meantime.

Four rebuilds in 12 years, that's one every three years either for shelf / airflow reconstruction, light security or new lights. It could be worse.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> This one too...
> 
> View attachment 5057480View attachment 5057481View attachment 5057482
> 
> SH420


I like the fish rig


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep saying I'm going to tile my upstairs. It's currently carpet and I hate it. But the thought of closing my entire grow is off putting.


It sucks.....ask me how I know  

Definitely running out before I can get it back together.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep saying I'm going to tile my upstairs. It's currently carpet and I hate it. But the thought of closing my entire grow is off putting.


I would do the floor prep and levelling, let a pro do the tiling in living areas if I haven't done it before. That takes a big chunk out of costs.
Tile a section in a basement or garage yourself, learn how to get all the spacing and grouting right before you do a living quarters area.
I'd still hire someone for a big job, small areas I can do.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I usually have to tuck someone in after NYE & July 4 fireworks and storms, Miss Snarly just stays glued to you, or climbs in the bed.
> Poor little girl, least favorite night of the year.
> She hears people in the village drinking and shooting boat flares, fireworks whatever in their driveways, just turns to jello from stress.
> View attachment 5057433


Try some doggy CBD, I've heard it helps.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> TGIF and New Years Eve.....wow.
> 
> Is everyone's local newspaper doing the same as mine? They didn't print a paper on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or today...Not even sure about tomorrow. They claim you can read it on-line, but only about 3 pages worth. I read it online daily now anyways, but it sure looks like the end is inevitable for newspapers! I actually miss the daily hard print paper of olden days.
> 
> ...


Love this one... mamashark likes it too 



SH420


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I would do the floor prep and levelling, let a pro do the tiling in living areas if I haven't done it before. That takes a big chunk out of costs.
> Tile a section in a basement or garage yourself, learn how to get all the spacing and grouting right before you do a living quarters area.
> I'd still hire someone for a big job, small areas I can do.


I've done two bathroom floors and three shower walls. When it comes time to redo the kitchen I'm hiring someone, it's not huge but it will be involved because I know the floor will need to be sanded to remove the existing tile mud and get to the slab. At that point I might as well pay them to put the floor in too.

The floors I did were upstairs were small, less than 40sq feet and involved replacing the subfloor anyway, so I just cut out of the old stuff and threw it away. This floor we're doing in the next month, starting today, is going to be tongue and groove laminate. I could do it myself, but it's almost 700 square feet and I would rather just prep everything and then pay someone to lay it correctly. I'll demolish everything and make it easy for them, then I can replace the floorboards and do the drywall/painting when they're done. 

The grow closet I'll do myself because it's only 10 sq feet, but I'll probably spend a whole month figuring out exactly what I'm going to do for the floor and closet doors to replace what's there. Airflow and light bleed are my two biggest problems working in a cloest that's 2' X 5'.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Mornin. I'm all caught up now. There was some sunshine yesterday so we made it up to about 50, 37 and fog settled in this morning and the house at the end of the road is barely visible.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I still haven't bought the bubbler I was looking at.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've done two bathroom floors and three shower walls. When it comes time to redo the kitchen I'm hiring someone, it's not huge but it will be involved because I know the floor will need to be sanded to remove the existing tile mud and get to the slab. At that point I might as well pay them to put the floor in too.
> 
> The floors I did were upstairs were small, less than 40sq feet and involved replacing the subfloor anyway, so I just cut out of the old stuff and threw it away. This floor we're doing in the next month, starting today, is going to be tongue and groove laminate. I could do it myself, but it's almost 700 square feet and I would rather just prep everything and then pay someone to lay it correctly. I'll demolish everything and make it easy for them, then I can replace the floorboards and do the drywall/painting when they're done.
> 
> The grow closet I'll do myself because it's only 10 sq feet, but I'll probably spend a whole month figuring out exactly what I'm going to do for the floor and closet doors to replace what's there. Airflow and light bleed are my two biggest problems working in a cloest that's 2' X 5'.


Same, its one thing to do a small room or closet, but transitioning large spaces to hallways, thru doorframes and door sills, and not make mistakes is worth the money.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2021)

Morning happy NYE


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Electric green........it's coming


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Electric green........it's coming


what did you eat?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what did you eat?


First I checked my spelling.....


Ordered this 








Seahorse X Wax Pen | LOOKAH


Seahorse X wax pen can be used as an electric nectar collector, e-nail, or wax rig. attach it to your water pipe, use it with the glass bubbler, or vape through the mouthpiece the opportunities are limitless.




www.lookah.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> First I checked my spelling.....
> 
> 
> Ordered this
> ...


Poo joke


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poo joke


I love shitty jokes


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love shitty jokes


She sure knows where to poke you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love this one... mamashark likes it too
> 
> View attachment 5057493
> 
> SH420


I've got the perfect for that bong


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> *I would do the floor prep and levelling*, let a pro do the tiling in living areas if I haven't done it before. That takes a big chunk out of costs.
> Tile a section in a basement or garage yourself, learn how to get all the spacing and grouting right before you do a living quarters area.
> I'd still hire someone for a big job, small areas I can do.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love this one... mamashark likes it too
> 
> View attachment 5057493
> 
> SH420


Damn it I like that a lot, perchance you have a link?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> First I checked my spelling.....
> 
> 
> Ordered this
> ...


Let me know how that one works for ya! I guess the Pro model is enough for me, because I actually prefer a dry hit to one filtered through water.

Still, I’m jealous…so many things come with that one, lol

I’ve been trying to convince myself not to buy another one for about 3 weeks now, you all really make that as difficult as possible…haha


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn it I like that a lot, perchance you have a link?


I'll dig for you. Diamond glass website for shops only. Gotta buy through a headshop type of website 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> This one too...
> 
> View attachment 5057480View attachment 5057481View attachment 5057482
> 
> SH420


I saw that one, made me think of


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Let me know how that one works for ya! I guess the Pro model is enough for me, because I actually prefer a dry hit to one filtered through water.
> 
> Still, I’m jealous…so many things come with that one, lol
> 
> I’ve been trying to convince myself not to buy another one for about 3 weeks now, you all really make that as difficult as possible…haha


It's for the wife (me) the whole process of dabing turns her off but she likes the flavor. And if she doesn't like it I will lol 

Yeah, lots of options for it. Pretty cool how much you can do with it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I was looking at something inexpensive like this, I would like one with a perc hole though to modulate the smoke for my fussy lungs.









7" BLUE HONEYCOMB PERCOLATOR Tobacco Hookah Water Pipe Bong THICK Glass +SCREEN | eBay


7" THICK GLASS Collectible BLUE Water Pipe Bong with HONEYCOMB Percolator! -THICK Glass Bowl!



www.ebay.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was looking at something inexpensive like this, I would like one with a perc hole though to modulate the smoke for my fussy lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nearly identical to my 11" piece from gogopipes.com (the cheapest internet head-shop with their own website that I've found.) 

I'll be honest, I'm not a fan, it's great for dabs but smoke is just harsh through it. I'm not sure how much difference 4 inches less would make, <insert joke here>, but if the shape has anything to do with the harshness I'd go with a different design. I smoke joints instead of packing bowls because mine is so harsh. I save it for dabs most the time, only reason it has a bowl in it at the moment is because of scissor hash.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2021)

Gonna go play a NYE wedding downtown. I feel pretty good overall, just a little weak, mostly from atrophy. I had another gig for a party right afterward, but they canceled due to covid. I still get to keep that $300 deposit, so that worked out for the best. I should get home a little after 9pm, so hopefully I'll miss most of the drunk drivers trying to kill me. I'm nervous to even go outside, I haven't been out of the house in weeks. I just can't stand the thought of getting another illness, this last bout of covid was pretty horrible. I plan to get boosted early next week, so if I can just survive tonight I may be in good shape. Hope you all have a safe and enjoyable NYE...


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> smoke is just harsh through it.


Any recommendations on a better configuration to look for? I'd like to just have one that I am happy with, and my lungs are fussy.
My accountant won't buy off on spending a shitload on one either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Gonna go play a NYE wedding downtown. I feel pretty good overall, just a little weak, mostly from atrophy. I had another gig for a party right afterward, but they canceled due to covid. I still get to keep that $300 deposit, so that worked out for the best. I should get home a little after 9pm, so hopefully I'll miss most of the drunk drivers trying to kill me. I'm nervous to even go outside, I haven't been out of the house in weeks. I just can't stand the thought of getting another illness, this last bout of covid was pretty horrible. I plan to get boosted early next week, so if I can just survive tonight I may be in good shape. Hope you all have a safe and enjoyable NYE...


Good luck bud and stay safe.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I keep saying I'm going to tile my upstairs. It's currently carpet and I hate it. But the thought of closing my entire grow is off putting.


Do it!! You'll be so happy you did!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

Such neat toys you all have


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It sucks.....ask me how I know
> 
> Definitely running out before I can get it back together.


Don't worry, you can do dabs vicariously through us....We are helpful like that  

You better get to work!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Any recommendations on a better configuration to look for? I'd like to just have one that I am happy with, and my lungs are fussy.
> My accountant won't buy off on spending a shitload on one either.


I haven't really liked anything that isn't at least a double perc setup in several years. The Lookah's that were posted 3 pages ago caught my attention, but we're talking $100+ even on sale. I'm really not an expert on smoke flow and what makes a smoother hit vs. what makes a harsh hit. I just know my pipe hasn't done it for me with flower. 

I've spent really good money on glass and I've spent pennies on cheap glass, I've had winners and losers in both categories, it's really hard to tell by eye and price isn't a good indicator either. So..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Any recommendations on a better configuration to look for? I'd like to just have one that I am happy with, and my lungs are fussy.
> My accountant won't buy off on spending a shitload on one either.


@shrxhky420 might be the one to ask.

Probably not this....


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420 might be the one to ask.
> 
> Probably not this....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WinStupidPrizes/comments/msau0d


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I had a WW II gas mask when I was in high school and we decided to hold a pipe in the hose and toke that way. Opening your eyes is not recommended, and it got put away after one smoke sesh.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I see blue sky.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do it!! You'll be so happy you did!
> 
> View attachment 5057580


Oh YES! I know how happy it will make me. Anyway I'm focused on paying the house off next year so when that's done tile is next. I promise, maybe.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was looking at something inexpensive like this, I would like one with a perc hole though to modulate the smoke for my fussy lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look at that and think how do you clean the perc? But it's about the size and simplicity that I like.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Gonna go play a NYE wedding downtown. I feel pretty good overall, just a little weak, mostly from atrophy. I had another gig for a party right afterward, but they canceled due to covid. I still get to keep that $300 deposit, so that worked out for the best. I should get home a little after 9pm, so hopefully I'll miss most of the drunk drivers trying to kill me. I'm nervous to even go outside, I haven't been out of the house in weeks. I just can't stand the thought of getting another illness, this last bout of covid was pretty horrible. I plan to get boosted early next week, so if I can just survive tonight I may be in good shape. Hope you all have a safe and enjoyable NYE...


Good luck Tyler. I hope it goes well for you. I canceled my NYE party so I'm cooking butt tonight.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I look at that and think how do you clean the perc? But it's about the size and simplicity that I like.


Jasco Floor Stripper undiluted. Get the 5 gallon before the state declares it bad.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I've got windows going in this month, hopefully. Kitchen cabinets to remove and install in a few months. Flooring and countertops to get done in there after that, plus painting.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Jasco Floor Stripper undiluted. Get the 5 gallon before the state declares it bad.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5057640


I saw it on the floor in a Home Depot.
(edit) try Lowe’s also


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I saw it on the floor in a Home Depot.
> (edit) try Lowe’s also


I saw three at Victorville but don't want to drive to there.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I saw three at Victorville but don't want to drive to there.


Well yeah uhm Victorville. Damn now I’m gonna look.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I saw it on the floor in a Home Depot.
> (edit) try Lowe’s also


Just looked all I see is semi-paste non-methylene chloride.


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had a WW II gas mask when I was in high school and we decided to hold a pipe in the hose and toke that way. Opening your eyes is not recommended, and it got put away after one smoke sesh.


I wonder how it'll be with a dab straw.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just looked all I see is semi-paste non-methylene chloride.


Strippers, sigh


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Strippers, sigh


I had this bottle labeled Safest Stripper.

That confirmed my suspicion that there really was no intersection of stripper and safe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

420God said:


> I wonder how it'll be with a dab straw.
> View attachment 5057644


Dooit


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new yrs eve day to all you animals


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Happy new yrs eve day to all you animals
> View attachment 5057653


duuuude


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> duuuude


Sweeet!


----------



## JustRolling (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Years Eve RIU !   and it’s 4;20 somewhere


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2021)

What a day! (part 2)

So I get home from the store, give the baby's his new binky and he quickly drifts off to sleep. I'm thinking "oh good, I can grab some coffee and maybe even sneak out to the porch for a quick puff and pop online and say hello"

I let the dogs out, grab my laptop and gear and collapse in my chair on the porch. Ahh comforting solace.

20 minutes later I hear a bunch of fireworks go off. Odd, because #1 -its still morning and #2 there's only a few homes on my road. I go outside to call the dogs back in and the older one comes back alone and he's obviously shaken and agitated. I put my boots back on and head out. Thats when I see the bloody tracks in the snow. My heart sank. I start to panic and question if I heard fireworks or gunshots. Did someone shoot my dog? I'm shaking at this point and the snow exaccerbates the blood making it appear as though a gruesome murder had just taken place.

I take a deep breath and collect myself. I also start to reassure myself that I did indeed hear fireworks and not a high powered rifle. I follow the tracks to the neighbors house and find poor Moxie limping but happy to see me. He doesnt appear to be in distres but I check him all over anyway and find 3 inch gash on his front paw. He must've bolted from the fireworks and cut his paw while running across the creek.

I get him home, call the vet. Closed. Call another vet. Closed. The closest ER Vet is a 9 hr round trip. Mr Tangs ready to make the drive but I ponder for a moment and remember I have some hemostat so I decide to clean it up and apply the clotting powder to see if I can at least get the bleeding to stop.

Two blankets, three dressing changes and a half dose of tramadol later and the bleeding has stopped and he's resting. We're waiting for my brother to drive in to assess him right now. He lives off grid (somewhat) but he's a farrier and vet tech from his farming days and he'd planned on coming to town to spend the New Year with us anyway. It'll likely be too late for sutures though.

Poor little buggar


Time for a dab *sigh*

Edited to shorten into two posts.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2021)

part 1

Earlier in the day -

I had the little one at 7am so momma could finish up some work. He left his pacifier in his carseat and she didnt notice as its normally clipped on his clothes like a little binky lanyard.
After breakfast I laid him down for a nap and thats when he realizes its gone and starts losing his shit. Now this baby never fusses. He's super chill but he just kept looking for it and couldnt figure out where it had gone. Poor little guy was so confused, lol. I had a spare but it was a differnt brand and shape and he didnt want any part of it.

So off I go to the store...in cut off sweatpant shorts with my workboots on.  Hair is thrown up in messy bun I'd slept in and without even realizing it, I'd also worn a hoodie my friend sent me from Pennsylvania that reads "I heart INTERCOURSE" 
*dies*
(this is how you end up on The People of Walmart)


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> part 1
> 
> Earlier in the day -
> 
> ...


Hey sailor


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> What a day! (part 2)
> 
> So I get home from the store, give the baby's his new binky and he quickly drifts off to sleep. I'm thinking "oh good, I can grab some coffee and maybe even sneak out to the porch for a quick puff and pop online and say hello"
> 
> ...


That poor doggie, paws are slow to heal in the winter, the ice and dryness takes a toll.
I had to keep putting ointment on, keep the pads supple when the old boy got a cut last winter. Took forever to heal.
That was heartbreaking that the little one lost his prize possession, too. It's earth shattering to them.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

My last shepherd, a 120 pound female, sliced her large rear pad wide open on the ice or a sharp stone, chasing a ball like a mad woman. Took her to the vets, he stapled it. She tore those out in short order. Next up, he sewed it. I asked for a cone so she couldn't chew them out again. Dr. says. Oh she'll never get those bandages off. She did, and tore the stitches out in a matter of hours. Took her back for the 3rd time...he shakes he head and says "keep it clean, it will heal." It did, but what a PITA putting her foot in a plastic bag every time she went out, and she was a young active dog. All the vet really did was make it worse and charge me $500.,,,but it all depends on the cut and the dog.

Sorry....that stuff always always happens on a weekend or holiday


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That poor doggie, paws are slow to heal in the winter, the ice and dryness takes a toll.
> I had to keep putting ointment on, keep the pads supple when the old boy got a cut last winter. Took forever to heal.
> That was heartbreaking that the little one lost his prize possession, too. It's earth shattering to them.


He's young too. Barely a year. Its going to be a challenge to keep him quiet while this heals.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My last shepherd, a 120 pound female, sliced her large rear pad wide open on the ice or a sharp stone, chasing a ball like a mad woman. Took her to the vets, he stapled it. She tore those out in short order. Next up, he sewed it. I asked for a cone so she couldn't chew them out again. Dr. says. Oh she'll never get those bandages off. She did, and tore the stitches out in a matter of hours. Took her back for the 3rd time...he shakes he head and says "keep it clean, it will heal." It did, but what a PITA putting her foot in a plastic bag every time she went out, and she was a young active dog. All the vet really did was make it worse and charge me $500.,,,but it all depends on the cut and the dog.
> 
> Sorry....that stuff always always happens on a weekend or holiday


A vet should have shrug never mind


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My last shepherd, a 120 pound female, sliced her large rear pad wide open on the ice or a sharp stone, chasing a ball like a mad woman. Took her to the vets, he stapled it. She tore those out in short order. Next up, he sewed it. I asked for a cone so she couldn't chew them out again. Dr. says. Oh she'll never get those bandages off. She did, and tore the stitches out in a matter of hours. Took her back for the 3rd time...he shakes he head and says "keep it clean, it will heal." It did, but what a PITA putting her foot in a plastic bag every time she went out, and she was a young active dog. All the vet really did was make it worse and charge me $500.,,,but it all depends on the cut and the dog.
> 
> Sorry....that stuff always always happens on a weekend or holiday


Sound like she was a very determined doggy. 

If I remember, they do make a water resistant self adhesive gauze. I'm hoping I find some to wrap over the dressing, at least until the wound closes enough to put some liquid bandage on. I'm still going take him to the Vet as soon as they open just in case a course of antibiotics is needed. I'm still not sure what he sliced it on.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

I was using this to get bleeding stopped, with gauze


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B76NVO/?coliid=I250LHDH2224SW&colid=2W3Q919VJEJLZ&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sound like she was a very determined doggy.
> 
> If I remember, they do make a water resistant self adhesive gauze. I'm hoping I find some to wrap over the dressing, at least until the wound closes enough to put some liquid bandage on. I'm still going take him to the Vet as soon as they open just in case a course of antibiotics is needed. I'm still not sure what he sliced it on.


Coban is water resistant. I use it for my doggies.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Sorry I don’t know who these people are lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

One of my favorites. I’m glad I didn’t miss enjoying David Bowie due to generation gaps


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Dancing music


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Remember the Ronco albums? And keel?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm ready for my new years eve celebration, I have my flannel PJ's on and my slippers and a beer. Cheers.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Remember the Ronco albums? And keel?View attachment 5057774View attachment 5057775


What are you dabbing tonight detective??

I'm at the bottom of the lemon skunk from last night....about need to warm up the press.

How you guys feeling?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm ready for my new years eve celebration, I have my flannel PJ's on and my slippers and a beer. Cheers.


I was supposed to have dinner with a buddy, but his g-ma took a spill and it looks like Mike Tyson slapped her around, so he had to go tend to her...possibly fractured wrist too, so ex=rays. Fun times the ER on new years eve!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

Whiskey and weed for new years eve?  
Grab a glass, folks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What are you dabbing tonight detective??
> 
> I'm at the bottom of the lemon skunk from last night....about need to warm up the press.
> 
> How you guys feeling?


Grape Cake, smoking member berry joint and some banana og.
I took my meds already.
We’re pretty sick but we have all three shots.
Watching Perry and Paul and Della before I pass out.
I love lemon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Whiskey and weed for new years eve?
> Grab a glass, folks.


Your dog’s name is whiskey? I’ve a friend with like 5 kids and we were all at the pool.
The youngest one, approximately 5, yells “hey PATRON COME DOWN HERE”. I played it cool like I didn’t hear her. Get down there, she’s singing patron patron patron, I need my patron.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Grape Cake, smoking member berry joint and some banana og.
> I took my meds already.
> We’re pretty sick but we have all three shots.
> Watching Perry and Paul and Della before I pass out.
> I love lemon.


Feel better, and the good news is you'll be "super boosted" after this, they say.

The covid numbers are absolutely insane here right now, and the scary part is the college kids are gone home, so it will probably get worse when they return. Yikes!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Your dog’s name is whiskey? I’ve a friend with like 5 kids and we were all at the pool.
> The youngest one, approximately 5, yells “hey PATRON COME DOWN HERE”. I played it cool like I didn’t hear her. Get down there, she’s singing patron patron patron, I need my patron.


I mean he will fill you a glass of slobber if you want... he is a leaner and a hugger. 

Pool parties and alcohol,  I am not so brave!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Feel better, and the good news is you'll be "super boosted" after this, they say.
> 
> The covid numbers are absolutely insane here right now, and the scary part is the college kids are gone home, so it will probably get worse when they return. Yikes!!


Thanks brother


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Shotguns and cannons going off, yeah haw, come here grape cake. Then ice cream. Chocolate chip cookie dough.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What are you dabbing tonight detective??
> 
> I'm at the bottom of the lemon skunk from last night....about need to warm up the press.
> 
> How you guys feeling?


Had a 1 hr [email protected] and a 3 hr nap till 430, took all day to kill a king cone. Kicked my ass twice, so I'm gonna do it again.
I still got a small bit of dab and some Jameson's .


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2021)

Went on a hike earlier, then came home and took a nap. There’s a party I’m invited to, it’s outdoors, but it’ll be standing room only, no masks. Gonna be super fun, several live bands, multiple fireworks shows…

I don’t feel like starting off 2022 with covid, so I think I’m gonna stay home.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> fireworks


I still have a few bundles of firecrackers, I doubt I'll want to go out in the cold to set them off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 31, 2021)

Last time this year, I promise.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2021)

2019's dead baby


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I still have a few bundles of firecrackers, I doubt I'll want to go out in the cold to set them off.


Just sit at a curb side window ,crack it open just enough to flick the wrist & set those packs off from comfort of your window side chair , get in the game !!


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Just sit at a curb side window ,crack it open just enough to flick the wrist & set those packs off from comfort of your window side chair , get in the game !!


Did you know you can use masking tape as a delayed fuse? It will keep burning all the way down.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2021)

Hell yes , That’s the try hard spirit !!! Thought we lost you there for a minute w/all that not playing shit  .


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

"But officer the guy on a weed site I post on told me to go for it. Want a joint?"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2021)

You and I both know w/100% certainty we are not worried about officers and firecracker conversations.I’m pretty confident that conversation happens w/a joint already burning unless of course it’s well past the witching hour and you have the weed gas mask on ,just sayen 

edit:now that would be worth the price of bail .


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> You and I both know w/100% certainty we are not worried about officers and firecracker conversations.I’m pretty confident that conversation happens w/a joint already burning unless of course it’s well past the witching hour and you have the weed gas mask on ,just sayen
> 
> edit:now that would be worth the price of bail .


I'd probably just get a ticket anyway. I'm waiting for the mortars to start going off haven't heard one yet.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did you know you can use masking tape as a delayed fuse? It will keep burning all the way down.





raratt said:


> I'd probably just get a ticket anyway.


I'm an enabler, I'm sure we can get charges above that. How much firecrackers you got to work with?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm an enabler, I'm sure we can get charges above that. How much firecrackers you got to work with?


I don't even know how many bundles are left. I broke them down from a big brick someone gave me on the 4th one year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2021)

yummy minute steak and rice


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Went on a hike earlier, then came home and took a nap. There’s a party I’m invited to, it’s outdoors, but it’ll be standing room only, no masks. Gonna be super fun, several live bands, multiple fireworks shows…
> 
> I don’t feel like starting off 2022 with covid, so I think I’m gonna stay home.


Yeah I did the same calculus and came to the same conclusion. I think you're right but I'm biased


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm an enabler, I'm sure we can get charges above that. How much firecrackers you got to work with?


I forgot I still have a couple bricks, that would be 200.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Think anyone would notice? I showed them to my son and asked if he was going to be awake at midnight. My bedroom is on the front of the house though...


----------



## DCcan (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Think anyone would notice? I showed them to my son and asked if he was going to be awake at midnight. My bedroom is on the front of the house though...


Those are aren't going to get a call.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I forgot I still have a couple bricks, that would be 200. View attachment 5057834


Got a metal can?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Got a metal can?


Metal bucket makes an interesting sound.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Metal bucket makes an interesting sound.


That they do...

Talk bout waking people up....


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Those are aren't going to get a call.


Meh, show some 6" mortars and I'll be impressed. I miss Mississippi sometimes, $3 for a gross of bottle rockets.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year ya East Coast bastads! lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year! 

Let's do this again westies lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm out, see ya next year, kisses.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm out, see ya next year, kisses.


Happy new year, brother. I’m right behind ya, I just turned off the lights and I’m gonna lay down. Luckily not a lot of fireworks in my area, so hopefully I get some decent sleep


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Yuppers you know what time it is be safe out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new years everyone

Time to eat


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2021)

May 2022 give all my favorite people some love.
Sleep well, friends.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2022)

Good morning Happy New Year. 

I didn’t pace myself very well last night. I think it was around ten when I staggered to bed. Not sure what I’m doing up at 5am. No hangover so that’s cool.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2022)

Morning, Happy New Year.
(Lookah sale is over, broke my first resolution already.)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5058003


Sorry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sorry.


which lookah did you buy?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> which lookah did you buy?


I didn't buy one, just looking in spite of ruling one out for a couple months.

I was going to get the seahorse 2, because it has usb-c charger, magnetic parts and fits directly into a bong.
I couldn't find any fillers to get the $50 free shipping, so it was a deal killer.
They had 510 oil carts with quarts heaters, but made you buy 2 minimum for $46.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I didn't buy one, just looking in spite of ruling one out for a couple months.
> 
> I was going to get the seahorse 2, because it has usb-c charger, magnetic parts and fits directly into a bong.
> I couldn't find any fillers to get the $50 free shipping, so it was a deal killer.
> They had 510 oil carts with quarts heaters, but made you buy 2 minimum for $46.


bummer I’m confused. What is your NY resolution?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer I’m confused. What is your NY resolutio?


I checked to see if they had a different sale running today, lol.
Was going to wait till I can supply it.
I still haven't built a press, put the horse in front of the cartridge, so to speak.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2022)

Now that all the rookies are in bed all petered out the rest of weekend is ours ,1st stop bake .

morning morning morning 2022 good to see ya .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I checked to see if they had a different sale running today, lol.
> Was going to wait till I can supply it.
> I still haven't built a press, put the horse in front of the cartridge, so to speak.


You’re making a custom press? @DarkWeb did that too. I’ll be interested to see what you make.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

Good chill, morning people! 
First bowl of the new year?!  Better have a few, to make sure...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Years everyone and good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy New Years everyone and good morning.


Good morning, everyone. Sorry, not sorry LG


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5058073


Welcome to 2022?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

Morning






I saw LG posting at 5am and thought "oh shit she's still going" lol 

How's everyone doing today? Happy New Year!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting on football. Might nap first.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So great! Awww, yesterday ended really nicely!
And I have bacon today!!! How are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Waiting on football. Might nap first.


Dab



Rsawr said:


> So great! Awww, yesterday ended really nicely!
> And I have bacon today!!! How are you?


I watched the ball drop.....can't believe I was up lol 

I have deviled eggs with bacon in them


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I watched the ball drop.....can't believe I was up lol
> 
> I have deviled eggs with bacon in them


I know, I was awake too! What a year.

I am hungry. I hate you... that sounds so goood


----------



## manfredo (Jan 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So great! Awww, yesterday ended really nicely!
> And I have bacon today!!! How are you?


Bacon....mmmmm.

I just figured out it's not Sunday. That explains the newspaper this morning  

It's in the 50's outdoors again. Did I fall asleep for a few months? Is it Spring??? 

Yea, I wish.

Everyone got their resolutions all planned out ?  I should be buying a fitbit!

I think my resolution needs to be to find a good shoulder replacement surgeon, and get er done !!

Break out the new calendars kiddos!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 1, 2022)

Just talked to my bff in Germany. Guess who has covid too. She and her grown daughter are quarantined.
That’s how we roll.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 1, 2022)

She just had her bedroom redecorated too


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She just had her bedroom redecorated tooView attachment 5058080


So some star gazing from that bed…nice! Hope she feels better


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She just had her bedroom redecorated tooView attachment 5058080


Nice, looks like built-in cabinets for storage. Clean.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice, looks like built-in cabinets for storage. Clean.


Makes me think of @Laughing Grass , uncluttered and clean.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> all the rookies are in bed


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

My coworker called off with a massive headache, and nausea. Wonder if he partied too hard? Seems too obvious...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I know, I was awake too! What a year.
> 
> I am hungry. I hate you... that sounds so goood


Made eggs benny w/ Hollandaise for Momma & I - cheated (the good kind) and used thick cut smoked bacon (sorry LG).
Woulda taken a pic but I ate it like an outta control shop vac.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My coworker called off with a massive headache, and nausea. Wonder if he partied too hard? Seems too obvious...


Severe case of brown bottle flu.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Made eggs benny w/ Hollandaise for Momma & I - cheated (the good kind) and used thick cut smoked bacon (sorry LG).
> Woulda taken a pic but I ate it like an outta control shop vac.


So that's Hollandaise in the tache? Phew...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Made eggs benny w/ Hollandaise for Momma & I - cheated (the good kind) and used thick cut smoked bacon (sorry LG).
> Woulda taken a pic but I ate it like an outta control shop vac.


I actually have some Canadian bacon.......damn you! Now I'm hungry again lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2022)

You need a poaching pan to do it right imho.
Perfect eggs every time & minimal clean up.


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2022)

Good morning! I hope everyone's new year is going well so far. I dragged myself out of bed about an hour ago and did 30 minutes of yoga with the gf. I'm starting to feel my age and she wants to stay limber for sex so that's our new year's resolution.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 1, 2022)

Morning everyone and...

Back when green weed was still cool, lol.


I crashed out early so no hangover. Feels good!

And my little Mox feels better. His older brother Bodhi stayed with him all night. He even cleaned all the blood off his fur.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You need a poaching pan to do it right imho.
> Perfect eggs every time & minimal clean up.
> 
> View attachment 5058109


That's on my list of things I want. I tried so many times and I suck at poached eggs lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's on my list of things I want. I tried so many times and I suck at poached eggs lol


Me too - I think I'm part Asian as I always ended up with egg drop soup.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 1, 2022)

420God said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone's new year is going well so far. I dragged myself out of bed about an hour ago and did 30 minutes of yoga with the gf. I'm starting to feel my age and she wants to stay limber for sex so that's our new year's resolution.


Yoga is the ticket! We shoot for 3-30min session per week. The benefits for mind and body are truly immeasurable.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

I don't do poached eggs, I'm afraid of being arrested. Actually if it isn't scrambled hard, over medium, or hard boiled I won't do eggs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too - I think I'm part Asian as I always ended up with egg drop soup.


I think I even posted about it......went through a dozen or so eggs trying different ways lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't do poached eggs, I'm afraid of being arrested. Actually if it isn't scrambled hard, over medium, or hard boiled I won't do eggs.


Runny yolk is good but any slightly runny white.....I loose my appetite.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year,

Size matters in 2022:


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Runny yolk is good but any slightly runny white.....I loose my appetite.


yep, over easy, runny, HOT yolk, solid white, no brown around the edges, and fried in butter, of course.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's a way to do poached but it's a PITA. GWN is right, a gadget works the best.








How to Poach a Perfect Egg


How to Perfectly Poach an Egg ♥ KitchenParade.com, the Cook's Illustrated technique. So easy, you'll never forget!




www.kitchenparade.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> fried in butter,


I like bacon grease also. I like the crunchy lace on the outside edges though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I like bacon grease also. I like the crunchy lace on the outside edges though.


I don't eat bacon much anymore because of the salt but you're right, when I did, I would fry the eggs up in it. I wonder how lard would make them taste? It worked well at one time for McDonalds.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't eat bacon much anymore because of the salt but you're right, when I did, I would fry the eggs up in it. I wonder how lard would make them taste? It worked well at one time for McDonalds.


Worth a try I guess.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2022)

Ahh…first bowl of the new year. Hope everyone had a good night last night!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Here's a way to do poached but it's a PITA. GWN is right, a gadget works the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ahh…first bowl of the new year. Hope everyone had a good night last night!


I didn't get arrested, and I still have 200 black cats.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 1, 2022)

Saturday bacon, scrambled eggs, English muffins and coffee. nothing better, except in California the price of bacon is going up and up, 12 ounces at Kroger as high as $18.00


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't eat bacon much anymore because of the salt but you're right, when I did, I would fry the eggs up in it. I wonder how lard would make them taste? It worked well at one time for McDonalds.


Bacon tastes so good. It’s like the crack of meat or something.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bacon tastes so good. It’s like the crack of meat or something.




SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2022)

Pork products are good good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2022)

So we got about a 1/2 an inch only 7 1/2 inches to go I'm thinking that winter is here


----------



## manfredo (Jan 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5058180


You guys are killing me...all this talk of bacon, had me thinking of a BLT, and wham.

I'll be back...I need to go to the grocery store!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You guys are killing me...all this talk of bacon, had me thinking of a BLT, and wham.
> 
> I'll be back...I need to go to the grocery store!


I'm having a late lunch.....Eggs Benedict 

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## manfredo (Jan 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we got about a 1/2 an inch only 7 1/2 inches to go I'm thinking that winter is here View attachment 5058188


It is 53f here right now. I just got back from a 2 mile walk....But the cold is on it's way.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is 53f here


46 here and sunny, supposed to make it to 48.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2022)

Windy and snowy here! Gonna have to shovel after work. Ugh!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2022)

going here tomorrow for their Benedict menu 





Benedicts Archives - Snooze Eatery


The Art of Hollandaise




www.snoozeeatery.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> going here tomorrow for their Benedict menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I’m gonna try this, maybe tomorrow…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> going here tomorrow for their Benedict menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Metasynth said:


> Thank you, I’m gonna try this, maybe tomorrow…lol


If I leave now I could be at the one in NC for 7am


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If I leave now I could be at the one in NC for 7am


Closest one is 530 miles from me. Looks delicious.


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If I leave now I could be at the one in NC for 7am


200 miles is a bit far for a snack.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> 200 miles is a bit far for a snack.


but....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> but....
> View attachment 5058329


Hehe yes that was on my radar


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> but....
> View attachment 5058329


I'm in!!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm allergic to So Cal.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 1, 2022)

A buddy just texted me, saying "so you coming to Florida?". I just saw on the news Florida just crushed their record for single day new Covid infections, and NY is in the same boat. Yeah I don't think so....Not anytime soon! I'm gonna have to settle for a beach chair in the flower room I'm afraid. 

My friends sail out of New Orleans tomorrow on a cruise I was supposed to be on. I am so jealous,
5 PORTS OF CALL

New Orleans, Louisiana
Cozumel, Mexico
Roatán Bay Islands
Harvest Caye, Belize
Costa Maya, Mexico


Does that not sound awesome?? Except for one little thing, but I am sure they'll have a blast. I get to shovel their sidewalks!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That's because Cujo just ate his entire family. I believe coyotes are his major food source. Coyotes and drifters...


I really must ease up on drifting.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I really must ease up on drifting.


At least while you're in Wisconsin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> At least while you're in Wisconsin.


Cheese it dude


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2022)

All depends on the drifting you are talking about need more info on this


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All depends on the drifting you are talking about need more info on this


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 2, 2022)

Covid 2022, fuck off


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 2, 2022)

Come on 2022


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 2, 2022)

Sup ,Suuup ,wwzzzzzzzz up….. 

“wipe the crust out yo eyes “ get some morning LIL dicky 






Morning morning morning ….”spitting bars”


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 2, 2022)

Had “Beef Wellington” last night - a first for me!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

Morning






Who's with me  

37° right now and the temperature is dropping. Should be around 10° the same time tomorrow. 

What's everyone doing this Sunday morning?


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)

Waiting for the coffee to finish brewing, and the sun to peek it's head over the Sierra's. Neither are in any hurry this morning.
Mornin, I guess.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 2, 2022)

Shovelled the snow, coffee time while I hang with the ladies!
Hope everyone is having a chill morning!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 2, 2022)

1st new moon of 2022 ,it starts .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

Good morning happy Sunday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Come on 2022


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carbogganing. Amazing how many people don’t have winter tires.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A buddy just texted me, saying "so you coming to Florida?". I just saw on the news Florida just crushed their record for single day new Covid infections, and NY is in the same boat. Yeah I don't think so....Not anytime soon! I'm gonna have to settle for a beach chair in the flower room I'm afraid.
> 
> My friends sail out of New Orleans tomorrow on a cruise I was supposed to be on. I am so jealous,
> 5 PORTS OF CALL
> ...


bummer @manfredo, you made the right choice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Makes me think of @Laughing Grass , uncluttered and clean.


you should spend a half hour in my head.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Carbogganing. Amazing how many people don’t have winter tires.


Did you get some snow? Rain here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get some snow? Rain here.


we got about three or four inches last night and they’re calling for about the same today. Watched a guy in a sports car slide through a red with look of pure terror on his face. Made me giggle.


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get some snow? Rain here.


We are getting rain all day with threats of snow in the early morning.
With temps from 30 to 40 if it snows it will be wet and not likely to stick around for more than a few days.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer @manfredo, you made the right choice.


I actually cancelled before omicrom even hit....I couldn't see flying during a pandemic, and I really can't see it right now...and a cruise ship? As much fun as it sounds , no thanks. 

But like everyone else, I have had too much of this crap!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Despite having the technical chops to do it differently our country decided to go for the FULL pandemic menu a la the black plague.

Right now, in historical terms, we are reaching the end of the beginning. Omicron was the marker for that. The middle phase should be another 2 years and then 2 more years for clean up/rebuild is about the expected time. So we aren't even close to out of this. I'm figuring we lost a decade give or take

Happy 2022 and good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> going here tomorrow for their Benedict menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok by now I'd have eaten breakfast and ran! If you haven't pics of your meal! I want to see how it compares to their menu.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok by now I'd have eaten breakfast and ran! If you haven't pics of your meal! I want to see how it compares to their menu.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I actually cancelled before omicrom even hit....I couldn't see flying during a pandemic, and I really can't see it right now...and a cruise ship? As much fun as it sounds , no thanks.
> 
> But like everyone else, I have had too much of this crap!!


Oct 2019 was the last time I was on an airplane, that feels like a lifetime ago. Did you have a deposit on your trip?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5058859


Breakfast of champions!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oct 2019 was the last time I was on an airplane, that feels like a lifetime ago. Did you have a deposit on your trip?


This would be a great year to start taking flying lessons. Wear an N95 and open the glare shield vents and you're golden.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Breakfast of champions!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok by now I'd have eaten breakfast and ran! If you haven't pics of your meal! I want to see how it compares to their menu.


we had to reschedule to next week


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> we had to reschedule to next week


Well that sucks, aren't you supposed to be in Mammoth next week?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> we had to reschedule to next week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Despite having the technical chops to do it differently our country decided to go for the FULL pandemic menu a la the black plague.
> 
> Right now, in historical terms, we are reaching the end of the beginning. Omicron was the marker for that. The middle phase should be another 2 years and then 2 more years for clean up/rebuild is about the expected time. So we aren't even close to out of this. I'm figuring we lost a decade give or take
> 
> Happy 2022 and good morning


Two weeks to flatten the curve, we were such naïve suckers.

We’re going full Florida now. No more PCR testing for the general public, only people who are at risk of a negative outcome. Ontario health is saying if you have symptoms assume you have have it quarantine for five days. Public schools will no longer be reporting infections when they return. We’ve fully surrendered and are banking on herd immunity

I’m not really afraid of this one. Everyone I know who had it was double vaxed and had very mild symptoms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

Lol buzzkill the fuck out of this thread


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m gonna dab. Last day of Christmas vacation


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m gonna dab. Last day of Christmas vacation


What???!! You have to go to work tmo?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m gonna dab. Last day of Christmas vacation


I just did. Then threw 24 baskets in 30 seconds


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 2, 2022)

GO BUCS


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m gonna dab. Last day of Christmas vacation


Yeah I did. I've been floating about getting only 1 dog into the bath. I'm getting a hard pass out of all my other pups but the blonde fell for it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> What???!! You have to go to work tmo?


Well not me. But I’ll stop getting high during the day. And drinking too. Enough of that for a while.




DarkWeb said:


> I just did. Then threw 24 baskets in 30 seconds


24 baskets?




curious2garden said:


> Yeah I did. I've been floating about getting only 1 dog into the bath. I'm getting a hard pass out of all my other pups but the blonde fell for it.


do any of them like baths?

I have some delahaze sativa we’ve been hitting for a couple days. It doesn’t make me anxious or knock me out. It’s awesome!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well not me. But I’ll stop getting high during the day.


 Don't doooooo it!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5058859


I don't know why I am laughing...I spilled a few drops of cloner water with pool shock in my OJ this morning and drank it anyways!

Then, I was going to go for a walk as I thought we had another 50 degree day. Well that must have been a dream, as todays high is 28, and I'm not walking anywhere....except maybe for some bacon.



Laughing Grass said:


> Oct 2019 was the last time I was on an airplane, that feels like a lifetime ago. Did you have a deposit on your trip?


No, I never actually booked it. My buddy took the week off from work, and then we decided we didn't want to fly to New Orleans on New Years Day, but my other 2 friends are hopefully about to board the ship...they are being re-tested, again, prior to boarding. We've been texting. The cruise line is being extra careful, but with 6,000 people jammed that close for a week, it's scary. At least they have a balcony room so they can get lots of fresh air. I'd leave it open all night!! I am jealous, no lie!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 2, 2022)

A cruise sounds so risky right now. But the idea of a vacation does sound pretty nice. Somewhere warm...


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A cruise sounds so risky right now. But the idea of a vacation does sound pretty nice. Somewhere warm...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Well that sucks, aren't you supposed to be in Mammoth next week?


Yep, I'm thinking of local this week for a few days, for a few hours in the mornings.
Then back to Mammoth next week. I've taken 3 wks off, I got the itch.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A cruise sounds so risky right now. But the idea of a vacation does sound pretty nice. Somewhere warm...


It probably is, even though all of the staff and passengers are vaccinated and tested prior to getting on. BUT they are stopping at ports where there will be infected people. 

My friends will spend most of their time at the open air bars on the top deck where they can vape and drink, and there are even a few restaurants that you can eat outside at, but not all of them. 

But yep, ATM I am sick I'm not on that boat...The past few months, and especially last month, sucked bad. 

Damn, 4 pm and I have not eaten all day. Time for that grocery store run.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well not me. But I’ll stop getting high during the day. And drinking too. Enough of that for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids got this for Christmas


Been playing the shit out of it!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2022)

My buddy from Florida texted again...I told him I wouldn't be coming until the virus settles down. He replies "it's all a hoax...the numbers are just trying to make the governor look bad."

Yep, sure....We can move him to "former friend" status.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My buddy from Florida texted again...I told him I wouldn't be coming until the virus settles down. He replies "it's all a hoax...the numbers are just trying to make the governor look bad."
> 
> Yep, sure....We can move him to "former friend" status.


How can people still think stuff like that? . Wild.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My buddy from Florida texted again...I told him I wouldn't be coming until the virus settles down. He replies "it's all a hoax...the numbers are just trying to make the governor look bad."
> 
> Yep, sure....We can move him to "former friend" status.


I would bet his political party starts with an R.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would bet his political party starts with *a Q*.


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.

Brrr winter is here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids got this for Christmas
> View attachment 5059062
> 
> Been playing the shit out of it!


You didn't wrap kids in quotes!

Looks like fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5059431


Colder than here. Stay warm Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Colder than here. Stay warm Jeff.


You do the same thing


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2022)

Fairly chilly for Long Beach, but still a whole lot warmer than y’all


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I don't know why I am laughing...I spilled a few drops of cloner water with pool shock in my OJ this morning and drank it anyways!
> 
> Then, I was going to go for a walk as I thought we had another 50 degree day. Well that must have been a dream, as todays high is 28, and I'm not walking anywhere....except maybe for some bacon.
> 
> ...


Smart! We lost our hotel room deposit for Christmas eve. I even tried saying started showing symptoms today.... no dice.  

It's hard to not be jealous when everyone is having a good time and you're stuck at home.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Fairly chilly for Long Beach, but still a whole lot warmer than y’all
> 
> View attachment 5059443


Much love for long beach it's where I was citizen eyes lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You do the same thing


Got back from our walk almost two hours ago and my feet are still freezing lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Fairly chilly for Long Beach, but still a whole lot warmer than y’all
> 
> View attachment 5059443


Hump day looks nice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got back from our walk almost two hours ago and my feet are still freezing lol.


That is the worst I hate when that happens all good until my feet get cold


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes, winter is back in full force. I'm sitting in front of a fire with a blanket wrapped around me and hot coffee! Dreaming of springtime and sun!

January 3rd...Looks like I need to pay some bills, and I am definitely making an appointment for a car inspection. I have been watching new car videos again....Full circle back to Hondas, either an Accord or CRV....I kind if like the CRV Hybrid...It has a better gasoline engine and gets better gas mileage, which seems important once again.

Yeah the cruise is a bitch, but I have to remind myself, I chose not to go...There's another one I'm eyeing in April, to Bermuda out of NYC.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Morning






My phone says 16° I'm usually 10°s colder.....I'm not looking till I get the fire going have some tea and take a shower. 

Stay warm


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smart! We lost our hotel room deposit for Christmas eve. I even tried saying started showing symptoms today.... no dice.
> 
> It's hard to not be jealous when everyone is having a good time and you're stuck at home.


Amen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is the worst I hate when that happens all good until my feet get cold


I got new boots for Christmas. I like how they look but they're not very warm when it's this cold. 



manfredo said:


> Yes, winter is back in full force. I'm sitting in front of a fire with a blanket wrapped around me and hot coffee! Dreaming of springtime and sun!
> 
> January 3rd...Looks like I need to pay some bills, and I am definitely making an appointment for a car inspection. I have been watching new car videos again....Full circle back to Hondas, either an Accord or CRV....I kind if like the CRV Hybrid...It has a better gasoline engine and gets better gas mileage, which seems important once again.
> 
> Yeah the cruise is a bitch, but I have to remind myself, I chose not to go...There's another one I'm eyeing in April, to Bermuda out of NYC.


I vote CR-V. I love mine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got new boots for Christmas. I like how they look but they're not very warm when it's this cold.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote CR-V. I love mine.


I didn't read boots


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't read boots


lol how did you read it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Christmas vacation may continue... I don't know if my liver can handle this. 









Here are the new restrictions expected to be announced for Ontario


A new set of restrictions are expected to be announced for Ontario as early as Monday after Premier Doug Ford met with his cabinet on Sunday in the...




www.blogto.com





Looks like they're closing Gyms.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

Good morning, chilly ones. How goes it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how did you read it?


New boobs for Christmas.......then I got to the "they aren't very warm when it's cold out" I had to read it again and realized I really need my tea


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> New boobs for Christmas.......then I got to the "they aren't very warm when it's cold out" I had to read it again and realized I really need my tea


Well they are kinda small.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> New boobs for Christmas.......then I got to the "they aren't very warm when it's cold out" I had to read it again and realized I really need my tea


A new set of boobs probably does run colder than an original set, no circulation, right? Now I am curious...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2022)

I know it's winter...I just had a bowl of oatmeal, which is my cold morning "go to" breakfast .

Next up I am moving my plants in veg to the flower room, to be sexed. Sounds nasty!!

I moved a beach lounge chair in their yesterday...figured that's as close to warmth and sun as I'm gonna get for a while, so might as well make the best of it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I know it's winter...I just had a bowl of oatmeal, which is my cold morning "go to" breakfast .
> 
> Next up I am moving my plants in veg to the flower room, to be sexed. Sounds nasty!!
> 
> I moved a beach lounge chair in their yesterday...figured that's as close to warmth and sun as I'm gonna get for a while, so might as well make the best of it.


It's 8 degrees F , blowing and snowing sideways here........a pull of brandy is always a nice way to warm up.........or pick and shovel work..........or both.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well they are kinda small.


Boobie shots for dick pick......


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Boobie shots for dick pick......


If they expelled smoke, I would buy the mold. Thing would survive weeks on my porch in winter!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If they expelled smoke, I would buy the mold. Thing would survive weeks on my porch in winter!!


If you put a lid on it smoke would work. You might have to make the holes a little larger, trial and error.



Rsawr said:


> A new set of boobs probably does run colder than an original set, no circulation, right? Now I am curious...


Probably but the usual complaint is they aren't large enough.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If they expelled smoke, I would buy the mold. Thing would survive weeks on my porch in winter!!


When I was probably about 20.....my best friends family had a hunting and fishing store. I grabbed a bubble box..... basically a batter powered aerator like this





I put a stem and bowl on the intake side..... smoke came out the tube.......I'm sure you could rig something up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Lol, here we go again. 









Ontario to return to Step 2 of reopening plan Wednesday; remote learning for students, indoor dining, gyms to be closed


As of Wednesday, students will return to virtual learning until at least mid-January and Ontario will be reverting to a modified Step Two of its reopening plan, resulting in the closure of indoor dining, gyms, theatres and lower capacity limits in most other settings.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Boobie shots for dick pick......


I can show off my new boots. Can't really do that with boobs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Boobie shots for dick pick......


Cold side boob


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can show off my new boots. Can't really do that with boobs.


Post em'


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cold side boob


How you feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can show off my new boots. Can't really do that with boobs.


Of course you can


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can show off my new boots. Can't really do that with boobs.


You could, but getting banned for a joke sounds lame...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

8° out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 8° out


 heat wave over here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> heat wave over here View attachment 5059553


If only that was Celsius.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You could, but getting banned for a joke sounds lame...


I've been kicked out of bars for less.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been kicked out of bars for less.


Do tell!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do tell!


Being too rowdy on the dance floor. I wasn't actually kicked out, they just wouldn't serve me anymore and I had to stay at the table.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Of course you can
> View attachment 5059530


I don't think they can ban you for the content of a PM, just sayin...


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Being too rowdy on the dance floor. I wasn't actually kicked out, they just wouldn't serve me anymore and I had to stay at the table.


Put in time out, in a bar. I've been told to leave.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Being too rowdy on the dance floor. I wasn't actually kicked out, they just wouldn't serve me anymore and I had to stay at the table.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2022)

Odin needs new boots (_____) to play outside


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

I love the idea of an adult time out. Bunch of chairs in the corner at a bar with ice water in sippy cup, and facing the wall.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think they can ban you for the content of a PM, just sayin...


I know there's a report button on PMs. But I'm not a mod. It's just what I got from the rules.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I know there's a report button on PMs. But I'm not a mod. It's just what I got from the rules.


I'm no snitch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2022)

I can only see pm's if they are reported.
Admin, not so sure.



raratt said:


> Put in time out, in a bar. I've been told to leave.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

Pub LICK!


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

Most of you are too young to remember Foster Brooks, he did a great drunk act.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Most of you are too young to remember Foster Brooks, he did a great drunk act.


Yup, so did Dean Martin


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, so did Dean Martin


He WAS a drunk!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> He WAS a drunk!


Time for a little drinkiepoo is part of my vernacular.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, so did Dean Martin


I've heard of him. 

@manfredo talking about newspapers and physical calendars...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2022)

Back on Christmas vacation starting tomorrow.



It's only gonna be two weeks.  Lol I heard that in 2020


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Back on Christmas vacation starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only gonna be two weeks.  Lol I heard that in 2020


Everythig will be better by June, they said...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> He WAS a drunk!


So was Foster Grant right up until he gave it up. Dean Martin wasn't always drunk either.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2022)

I spent the entire day working on plants and such. 

I need to pay some bills next. As soon as this coffee kicks in!!

I need some of that fancy budder stuff Jeff has! The doggy boots are a great idea, IF you can get him to wear them. Ice is rough on pads!!

And damn is it cold. I just went out to fill the birdfeeders and check the mail...Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 3, 2022)

Feeling


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How you feeling?


Not very well, thanks for asking.
No results from winobarbie from Thursday so I went to the local nasal explorers at the county fairgrounds. 24 hours. 

I can’t eat, sore throat, runny nose, cough and headaches. Also really tired. My O2 has been between 89-93, also steady low grade fever, 100.

Wino has bad headaches, sore throat, cough and tired. Glad she doesn’t have to wear diapers too!

TIME CHECK


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 3, 2022)

Good things in life Sparkee ( rebel sour and lemon og ) covid in the country


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 3, 2022)

The Rebel Sour is the worst smelling marijuana product ever. But it’s good…


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

53 degrees out, wind out of the east @8, gusts to 20, high wind warning in affect though tonight. Drizzle at the moment. Not supposed to get much rain out of this and the snow will be more prevalent in the northern Sierra's. Still might be 6" or so up at pass levels around here.


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The Rebel Sour is the worst smelling marijuana product ever. But it’s good…


It has been said "once you get past the smell you got it licked."


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The Rebel Sour is the worst smelling marijuana product ever. But it’s good…


You ever get to try the dogshit strain? I looked for 10 minutes for the dried turd in the bag, turns out that was the flavor but super stoney pot.
Some bastards kept seeds and still try to fob that shit, ugh. Sounds like the great grandpappy of that Rebel Sour, lol.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> worst smelling marijuana


Chemdawg, IMHO.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You ever get to try the dogshit strain? I looked for 10 minutes for the dried turd in the bag, turns out that was the flavor but super stoney pot.
> Some bastards kept seeds and still try to fob that shit, ugh. Sounds like the great grandpappy of that Rebel Sour, lol.






SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So was Foster Grant right up until he gave it up. Dean Martin wasn't always drunk either.


No he wasn't; that was largely an act


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Foster Grant


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5059843


So thats what Elvis wore.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Good morning, morning baking crew.

  

Damn. Do I get up and start working now? Nah. Florida isn't even working. Lazy bastards. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning, morning baking crew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First things first


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First things firstView attachment 5060031


Yes sir. Coffee and buds. Not necessarily in that order... gotta do something while the coffee brews

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 4, 2022)

Coffee back at you. Got a couple joints for lunch and breaks, working indoors today.

This is what Amazon suggested I buy to go with my coat I ordered. Too funny.
Amazon: 1,000,000 Iraqi Dinar (40 bundles) x 25000 = 1 Million Notes (IQD) UNC

I like this coat even better knowing how much beer and cash I can carry.
I think I even a bong will fit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes sir. Coffee and buds. Not necessarily in that order... gotta do something while the coffee brews
> 
> SH420


A programmable Keurig takes care of that issue


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A programmable Keurig takes care of that issue


Probably easier than brewing a pot every morning. But still, gives me an excuse. Build up the cotton mouth and then enjoy the coffee. Mmmm coffee! Been brewing an extra few cups lately. 1 pot doesn't seem to be enough anymore. It wasn't before. It's becoming a habit again..

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A programmable Keurig takes care of that issue


Right, you program the Keurig grinder to have fresh bud waiting when you get up.

I put some dab inside a joint, can't take more than 2 hits before I lose the joint.
I'll leave that one at home, roll another for lunch.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Right, you program the Keurig grinder to have fresh bud waiting when you get up.
> 
> I put some dab inside a joint, can't take more than 2 hits before I lose the joint.
> I'll leave that one at home, roll another for lunch.


No more joints or bowls when I go to the office. Dabs only. Smells too much otherwise 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

Ha ha ha 


DCcan said:


> Right, you program the Keurig grinder to have fresh bud waiting when you get up.
> 
> I put some dab inside a joint, can't take more than 2 hits before I lose the joint.
> I'll leave that one at home, roll another for lunch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Morning





-4° Outside.......70° inside


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

Then we're going above freezing today so I guess I better get that oil change done


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning View attachment 5060050


Feeling better today can you even move at that temperature?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5060051


I'm in!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Got my booster appointment moved up to Friday at the drugstore.  It was originally February 4th.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Feeling better today can you even move at that temperature?


It’s tough


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

quiet now that I'm up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

OMG I almost had to listen to Celine dion!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> OMG I almost had to listen to Celine dion!!!!!


Bullet dodged.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> OMG I almost had to listen to Celine dion!!!!!


One of Canada's best exports.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of Canada's best exports.


Hahaha is she Canadian?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hahaha is she Canadian?


Yup from Charlemagne QC.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

I thought Alanis was your best export?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought Alanis was your best export?


Let’s be real. It’s maple syrup. It’s always been maple syrup.



It will always be maple syrup


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought Alanis was your best export?


I didn't know she wasn't Canadian.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Let’s be real. It’s maple syrup. It’s always been maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> It will always be maple syrup


William Shatner... don't listen to @Singlemalt


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know she wasn't Canadian.


? She is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ? She is


From Ottawa


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> From Ottawa


I know. I said she was a the best Canadian export silly. I’ve a friend that knows her from Ottawa.
Now fix my heat!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Why does the heat part of my hvac keep flipping the breaker? It’s on its own. Ac is fine. We’re down to 64 in here!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

Mine did that right at the end of its life, and it did it the time a rat got caught in the filter slide and was blocking airflow... can you check to see of there is an obstruction causing it to turn off for safety?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I know. I said she was a the best Canadian export silly. I’ve a friend that knows her from Ottawa.
> Now fix my heat!


 I almost went to Carleton in Ottawa instead of UofT to be closer to my sister.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost went to Carleton in Ottawa instead of UofT to be closer to my sister.


That fixed it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mine did that right at the end of its life, and it did it the time a rat got caught in the filter slide and was blocking airflow... can you check to see of there is an obstruction causing it to turn off for safety?


Yep checked out everything we can. They come out like every 90 days to check and replace filter. It’s a pretty new system, maybe 2 years:


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mine did that right at the end of its life, and it did it the time a rat got caught in the filter slide and was blocking airflow... can you check to see of there is an obstruction causing it to turn off for safety?


Good call...I was thinking a dirty filter too. 

Cold here too...I even turned the flames up on the gas fireplace this morning to squeeze some extra BTU's out of it. Sun is shining at least though!

I really need to pay bills today!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That fixed it!


 lol you're hoping I can help? I call someone when that shit stops working.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you're hoping I can help? I call someone when that shit stops working.


lol us too but they’ll get back to us in 24 hours. BARBIE went off on them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2022)

Morning all...hope everyone had a wonderful holiday....i know i did......

well woke up this morning to a nice and cool 39F, yeah that will make ya nipples hard, high today a mild 65f

just started a new batch of coffee be ready in a bit.....

now i'm gonna attack this bacon and egg taco.........


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> William Shatner... don't listen to @Singlemalt


What? If this world had to choose between maple syrup, and Billy Shatner, it’s a no-contest. Maple syrup all day long.


Anyway, I hear the BEST maple syrup comes from _Vermont_ anyway!


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> BEST maple syrup comes from _Vermont_ anyway!


Buy 'Merican!


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)

51 and cloudy this morning, light S breeze. Might make it to 55 today.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

I was lost in a video game for a really long time because my high ass just forgot to go into the big door in front of me, and assumed I had looked that way. 
Coffee, I think...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was lost in a video game for a really long time because my high ass just forgot to go into the big door in front of me, and assumed I had looked that way.
> Coffee, I think...


Whatcha playin? I recently just started replaying fallout4, haven’t played any games since before the pandemic began.

but my gf told me she “likes to watch people play video games” one day, and I broke out the ol’ console.

After one evening of playing, I think I’m ready to retire the console again for another couple years…lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Well glad I checked yesterday. Of course I’m positive.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Coffee back at you. Got a couple joints for lunch and breaks, working indoors today.
> 
> This is what Amazon suggested I buy to go with my coat I ordered. Too funny.
> Amazon: 1,000,000 Iraqi Dinar (40 bundles) x 25000 = 1 Million Notes (IQD) UNC
> ...


Those are great coats.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> No more joints or bowls when I go to the office. Dabs only. Smells too much otherwise
> 
> SH420


Do they care?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Let’s be real. It’s maple syrup. It’s always been maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> It will always be maple syrup


Nailed it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol us too but they’ll get back to us in 24 hours. BARBIE went off on them.


Well shit it’s supposed to be warm tomorrow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

We are supposed to hit freezing don't know if I'll make it


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha playin? I recently just started replaying fallout4, haven’t played any games since before the pandemic began.
> 
> but my gf told me she “likes to watch people play video games” one day, and I broke out the ol’ console.
> 
> After one evening of playing, I think I’m ready to retire the console again for another couple years…lol


Dark souls 3! I love fallout 4 
Too bad it didn't catch ya again


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

I just dabbed about half a gram in one gulp


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just dabbed about half a gram in one gulp


That sounds like a lot


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

My friends just texted me from Cozumel Mexico...It's 80f and sunny, and there's ONLY 1200 people on the freaking ship...Normal capacity is 4,000.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dark souls 3! I love fallout 4
> Too bad it didn't catch ya again


Diablo 3 for me, and NBA2k14 as well.....used to play COD...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just dabbed about half a gram in one gulp


Does that mean you are feeling better, or is that an attempt too feel better? 

Either way, I want one!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My friends just texted me from Cozumel Mexico...It's 80f and sunny, and there's ONLY 1200 people on the freaking ship...Normal capacity is 4,000.


You made the right choice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Does that mean you are feeling better, or is that an attempt too feel better?
> 
> Either way, I want one!!


Both!

Be glad you stayed home!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

More coffee is needed less cruises are demanded So I would agree with @curious2garden


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My friends just texted me from Cozumel Mexico...It's 80f and sunny, and there's ONLY 1200 people on the freaking ship...Normal capacity is 4,000.


I'll take the cold, lack of palm trees & sand *WAY* before a ventilator.
As already said by someone lots smarter than I, "you made the right choice".


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of Canada's best exports.


Can you take her back?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you take her back?


Justin Bieber can tag along


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you take her back?


I believe the finders keepers, losers weepers law applies here. 



DCcan said:


> Justin Bieber can tag along


Making fun of the Biebs can get you time in the Maple Syrup mines of Northern Quebec.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I believe the finders keepers, losers weepers law applies here.
> 
> 
> 
> Making fun of the Biebs can get you time in the Maple Syrup mines of Northern Quebec.


 That's probably a good place to escape his music, thanks for the tip.
Celine Dion songs, every other radio break though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

It's time.....


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's time.....


Psht wrong time zone


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Psht wrong time zone


I celebrate with everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I celebrate with everyone


fax some over here....that last customer i had


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's probably a good place to escape his music, thanks for the tip.
> Celine Dion songs, every other radio break though.


I had tickets to see him in concert in 2020


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had tickets to see him in concert in 2020


Sorry?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds like a lot


It’s the perfect amount.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry?


I went to his purpose concert in 2016 with Post Malone. I'm not pre-buying tickets to anything until covid is over.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went to his purpose concert in 2016 with Post Malone. I'm not pre-buying tickets to anything until covid is over.


Isn’t that the Doritos guy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Winobarbie scored a negative covid when we took her Thursday.
Whatever, she’s positive now I’d say..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Isn’t that the Doritos guy?


yup one ugly mf'er


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Winobarbie scored a negative covid when we took her Thursday.
> Whatever, she’s positive now I’d say..


My bil and his prego wife are going through the same thing.....she's positive and he's negative. But he's sick too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup one ugly mf'er
> 
> View attachment 5060310


I still have no idea who he is.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My bil and his prego wife are going through the same thing.....she's positive and he's negative. But he's sick too.


Weird shit man


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still have no idea who he is.


Doritos guy is all I know


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Weird shit man


It is......and she's got the crazy prego powers so it's only a runny nose. He was sick as hell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Doritos guy is all I know


Yeah, I guess I need to get out more lol still don't know him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I guess I need to get out more lol still don't know him.


I'm not a fan. This is probably his most famous song


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

Some new glass came today. Just like the last one only a different color. A great bubbler for 20 bucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not a fan. This is probably his most famous song


Oh ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Some new glass came today. Just like the last one only a different color. A great bubblerView attachment 5060312 for 20 bucks


Sweet and a great price too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not a fan. This is probably his most famous song


Ouch my ears! What are you doing today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch my ears! What are you doing today?


Not listening to that


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Not listening to that


Good move


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ouch my ears! What are you doing today?


Absolutely nothing, roots growing from my bum. Ordered Freshii in for dinner so I don't have to cook. 

How is Barbie doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Some new glass came today. Just like the last one only a different color. A great bubblerView attachment 5060312 for 20 bucks


You're catching up to @shrxhky420's collection.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Absolutely nothing, roots growing from my bum. Ordered Freshii in for dinner so I don't have to cook.
> 
> How is Barbie doing?


Sick, we’ve got the same symptoms. She’s trying to figure out how she was negative when we we’re both sick and we’re both sick and my test is positive 5 days later.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

look at the time...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> look at the time...


Go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sick, we’ve got the same symptoms. She’s trying to figure out how she was negative when we we’re both sick and we’re both sick and my test is positive 5 days later.


Sympathy Covid? 

Is that the results from the test yesterday or the previous one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> look at the time...


Where's @DarkWeb? He said he'd be there for you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's @DarkWeb? He said he'd be there for you!


I was! Hard to type and dab at the same time


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's @DarkWeb? He said he'd be there for you!


He is like the powdery snow. Dab and gone. Poof


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sympathy Covid?
> 
> Is that the results from the test yesterday or the previous one?


Barbie-Test Thursday-negative results today 
Paul-yesterday test-positive results today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Barbie-Test Thursday-negative results today
> Paul-yesterday test-positive results today


 I'm sorry hun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Barbie-Test Thursday-negative results today
> Paul-yesterday test-positive results today


Bitch better get in there and cook my dinner!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're catching up to @shrxhky420's collection.


I'm small time. I think @Metasynth has a pretty solid collection. I have maybe 10 bongs and I think 4 straws? Bunch of bangers and caps but that doesn't count 

I have been reminded, no new glass until I get a cabinet. Pffft whatever!  



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

@Metasynth 

This thing is so cool


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Metasynth
> View attachment 5060365
> This thing is so cool


That’s my patented “Nano Nectar” nectar collector. I bought like a ton of them at one point with the goal of selling them online. So now I just have a bunch left over…haha


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm small time. I think @Metasynth has a pretty solid collection. I have maybe 10 bongs and I think 4 straws? Bunch of bangers and caps but that doesn't count
> 
> I have been reminded, no new glass until I get a cabinet. Pffft whatever!
> 
> ...


I totally lost count a while ago.

This is what I don’t have packed away, excuse how dirty they all are, I hate cleaning glass, I gotta pay someone $150 to clean all my glass in one day







And this is a large tote full of wrapped bongs, rigs, and pipes



Here’s a really old pipe blown by FDD, if anyone remembers that name…



And a couple of my prized possessions…

A 14mm martini bowl by AK. Arik Krunk. His glass isn’t usually sold in stores, it’s sold through an art broker, lol

Part is his fame is micro millies, you can see how small they are when compare to my fingerprint






And another ancient piece, by FDD surprisingly. This time a galactic marble. Say what you will about his reputation, this marble is dope. Pics don’t do it justice, the spacescape inside shifts when you rotate the marble, a wonderful effect





EDIT: Yes, I have special marble stands…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> That’s my patented “Nano Nectar” nectar collector. I bought like a ton of them at one point with the goal of selling them online. So now I just have a bunch left over…haha


Did you design it?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you design it?


No, I went to the glass wholesale district in downtown LA, where all the stuff sold in smoke shops around the country is kept. Then I went from vendor to vendor till I found one who wasn’t asking for my non-existent wholesale license.

Then I bought a bunch of 10mm domes for rigs, and a bunch of 10mm titanium tips for nectar collectors…and plugged them into each other. That’s why I didn’t end up selling them, i figured anyone with any sense could put one together themselves for almost as cheap as me


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Some new glass came today. Just like the last one only a different color. A great bubblerView attachment 5060312 for 20 bucks


Lol I broke down and bought a second electric nectar collector while they were still $30, you know, in case I break mine…haha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm small time. I think @Metasynth has a pretty solid collection. I have maybe 10 bongs and I think 4 straws? Bunch of bangers and caps but that doesn't count
> 
> I have been reminded, no new glass until I get a cabinet. Pffft whatever!
> 
> ...





Metasynth said:


> I totally lost count a while ago.
> 
> This is what I don’t have packed away, excuse how dirty they all are, I hate cleaning glass, I gotta pay someone $150 to clean all my glass in one day
> 
> ...


I had no idea it was that big


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> No, I went to the glass wholesale district in downtown LA, where all the stuff sold in smoke shops around the country is kept. Then I went from vendor to vendor till I found one who wasn’t asking for my non-existent wholesale license.
> 
> Then I bought a bunch of 10mm domes for rigs, and a bunch of 10mm titanium tips for nectar collectors…and plugged them into each other. That’s why I didn’t end up selling them, i figured anyone with any sense could put one together themselves for almost as cheap as me


That's funny and I could totally see myself doing that. You should sell them bud.......what do you have? 100......1000? Or less than 50?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's funny and I could totally see myself doing that. You should sell them bud.......what do you have? 100......1000? Or less than 50?


Oh at this point I probably have a couple dozen domes and a handful of titanium tips left. I’ve been giving them away for literally years, and i switch to a new tip on mine maybe twice a year


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Oh at this point I probably have a couple dozen domes and a handful of titanium tips left. I’ve been giving them away for literally years, and i switch to a new tip on mine maybe twice a year


Well then I'm happy to be one that has one. 


I'd buy it


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well then I'm happy to be one that has one.
> 
> 
> I'd buy it


How much would you pay? I think they cost me like $4 or $5 each to put together my test batch, but that price starts to come down when I start buying hundreds


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea it was that big


Pics don't do it justice either.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

The clinic that did the Mrs nasal jab fucked up and gave her the wrong result. Positive back on Thursday. Soooo we’ve had it a long time…


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> How much would you pay? I think they cost me like $4 or $5 each to put together my test batch, but that price starts to come down when I start buying hundreds




SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2022)

Food


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> How much would you pay? I think they cost me like $4 or $5 each to put together my test batch, but that price starts to come down when I start buying hundreds


I don't know, but is there any other short straws similar? I haven't seen one but I'm sure you've seen something.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know, but is there any other short straws similar? I haven't seen one but I'm sure you've seen something.


On that.....$12-$15 retail sounds reasonable.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know, but is there any other short straws similar? I haven't seen one but I'm sure you've seen something.


I haven’t seen anything THAT small, no


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

@cannabineer how are you feeling? It's been a few days...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I haven’t seen anything THAT small, no


Kinda perfect for a little dab


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Kinda perfect for a little dab
> View attachment 5060461


A what?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @cannabineer how are you feeling? It's been a few days...


Cold but ok. Been engaging in jihad agin a million seedlings in my desert redoubt. My arms are sore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5060463


Just what he needs


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 5, 2022)

Happy Hump Day. Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

Morning






And it's gonna hit 40°.........


How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Toronto's X-rated waffles just opened a permanent location


There's now a permanent location in Toronto where you can get those X-rated waffles shaped like private parts that have been breaking the internet....




www.blogto.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

I got a $20 tim hortons gift card from our dog sitter for Christmas. I used it once a couple days after Christmas to buy a hot chocolate. Went to use it again last night and they told me the card is empty. I'm pretty sure the guy at the drive-thru stole it and gave me back a blank card the first time I used it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a $20 tim hortons gift card from our dog sitter for Christmas. I used it once a couple days after Christmas to buy a hot chocolate. Went to use it again last night and they told me the card is empty. I'm pretty sure the guy at the drive-thru stole it and gave me back a blank card the first time I used it.


Maybe it expired January 1st?
Sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe it expired January 1st?
> Sorry


No expiry date, it's reloadable. NBD, thieves suck. 

How are you and Barbie feeling this morning? Any improvement?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No expiry date, it's reloadable. NBD, thieves suck.
> 
> How are you and Barbie feeling this morning? Any improvement?


Thieves and liars are the worst.

She said she feels like she’s got a sinus infection going on too. I’ve got chills and dabbing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thieves and liars are the worst.
> 
> She said she feels like she’s got a sinus infection going on too. I’ve got chills and dabbingView attachment 5060649View attachment 5060650


Still mad at myself for not getting one.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Still mad at myself for not getting one.
> 
> SH420


I won mine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thieves and liars are the worst.
> 
> She said she feels like she’s got a sinus infection going on too. I’ve got chills and dabbingView attachment 5060649View attachment 5060650


Bummer! Have you stomach issues gotten better?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer! Have you stomach issues gotten better?


Yeah some what. I handed that over to her to have for a while.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

I’m thinking there may not be a spring cruise for the mrs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah some what. I handed that over to her to have for a while.


Hopefully she moves through that phase more quickly than you did. I'm not suggesting a cruise is a good idea, but she will have antibodies. This shit is so depressing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully she moves through that phase more quickly than you did. I'm not suggesting a cruise is a good idea, but she will have antibodies. This shit is so depressing.


It’s not a good idea imho. Antibodies only last for so long and we are fully vaccinated and got this. No noooo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s not a good idea imho. Antibodies only last for so long and we are fully vaccinated and got this. No noooo.
> View attachment 5060655


How is she taking it? She was so looking forward to that trip.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is she taking it? She was so looking forward to that trip.


She’s still looking forward to it. It’s just mho that cruise ships may be a no no again. Remember Ron just canceled one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2022)

Good morning beautifuls. Wakey bakey


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started at 5 am today


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Still mad at myself for not getting one.
> 
> SH420


I'm not


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Good morning, chill people. How goes?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people. How goes?


Chilly, wearing blankets and getting higher with the Mrs.
Hyd?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s not a good idea imho. Antibodies only last for so long and we are fully vaccinated and got this. No noooo.
> View attachment 5060655


Depends on the cruise line I think. NCL is testing everyone before they get on the ship, and requiring everyone to be fully vaccinated, so it's probably safer than a trip to the grocery store!! Especially when they are only booked to less than 50% capacity. 

Plus, most people are not getting seriously ill from Omicron. It's the getting to the ship I'd be worried about, especially airports.

They are handing out free at home test kits today for Covid....This area is spiking hard...and the college kids aren't even here ATM.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Chilly, wearing blankets and getting higher with the Mrs.
> Hyd?


I'm alright. Roomie finished her quarantine and is back home feeling better.
You guys try and stay comfy, good luck getting better quick!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning beautifuls. Wakey bakey
> 
> View attachment 5060670



You ALWAYS have the cleanest rigs and the best looking stuff!!

Very inspiring!! I'm ready for a dab!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Depends on the cruise line I think. NCL is testing everyone before they get on the ship, and requiring everyone to be fully vaccinated, so it's probably safer than a trip to the grocery store!! Especially when they are only booked to less than 50% capacity.
> 
> Plus, most people are not getting seriously ill from Omicron. It's the getting to the ship I'd be worried about, especially airports.
> 
> They are handing out free at home test kits today for Covid....This area is spiking hard...and the college kids aren't even here ATM.


How do they handle port landings? Omicron breaks through a lot. Once one person at port brings it back aboard, there is a chance it catches like wildfire, right?

In a bubble with no landing anywhere it might be the safest kind of vacation... But that sounds like a horrible cruise!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s not a good idea imho. Antibodies only last for so long and we are fully vaccinated and got this. No noooo.
> View attachment 5060655


^^ This. I wouldn't go but I'm older and risk averse. 


manfredo said:


> Depends on the cruise line I think. NCL is testing everyone before they get on the ship, and requiring everyone to be fully vaccinated, so it's probably safer than a trip to the grocery store!! Especially when they are only booked to less than 50% capacity.
> 
> Plus, most people are not getting seriously ill from Omicron. It's the getting to the ship I'd be worried about, especially airports.
> 
> They are handing out free at home test kits today for Covid....This area is spiking hard...and the college kids aren't even here ATM.


Too soon to be sure. If I were going to try it I'd be no older than 39, at least triple vaxed and besides a bathing suit my suitcase would be filled with N95s that I'd wear everywhere except in the pool. I would take my meals in my room.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ^^ This. I wouldn't go but I'm older and risk averse.
> 
> Too soon to be sure. If I were going to try it I'd be no older than 39, at least triple vaxed and besides a bathing suit my suitcase would be filled with N95s that I'd wear everywhere except in the pool. I would take my meals in my room.


59 year old and diabetic. I’m going with no.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Depends on the cruise line I think. NCL is testing everyone before they get on the ship, and requiring everyone to be fully vaccinated, so it's probably safer than a trip to the grocery store!! Especially when they are only booked to less than 50% capacity.
> 
> Plus, most people are not getting seriously ill from Omicron. It's the getting to the ship I'd be worried about, especially airports.
> 
> They are handing out free at home test kits today for Covid....This area is spiking hard...and the college kids aren't even here ATM.


She’s a 59 yo diabetic. Smoker so the mask will be off too much.
It’s the cruise line that just came back with 45 positive. 
Noooooo no imho


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Seeing all of my friends my ageish getting it is so discouraging right now. Of the friends who got it over the holiday, half were boosted. All were vaxxed. None are over 45.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Seeing all of my friends my ageish getting it is so discouraging right now. Of the friends who got it over the holiday, half were boosted. All were vaxxed. None are over 45.


My gf’s boss just called in sick. They worked together for the past 2 days…

We were supposed to go away this weekend…doesn’t look like that’s gonna happen anymore.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My gf’s boss just called in sick. They worked together for the past 2 days…
> 
> We were supposed to go away this weekend…doesn’t look like that’s gonna happen anymore.


Good luck! Stay warm and comfy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Nap time I think


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good luck! Stay warm and comfy.


I’ve been at my house watching my kid since Monday night, so hopefully I haven’t been exposed. I was supposed to head back to her place this evening when my kid gets picked up…don’t think that’s happening either


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been at my house watching my kid since Monday night, so hopefully I haven’t been exposed. I was supposed to head back to her place this evening when my kid gets picked up…don’t think that’s happening either


Oh man, that's lame. Are you guys going to try and avoid eachother until she gets a result, or over it? Or are you gonna try to go take care of her once you drop off the lil peep?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh man, that's lame. Are you guys going to try and avoid eachother until she gets a result, or over it? Or are you gonna try to go take care of her once you drop off the lil peep?


I’m gonna avoid the hell outta her if I can. The GF isn’t sick yet, just her boss called out. But I don’t wanna take chances with my unvaccinated 3yo


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’m gonna avoid the hell outta her if I can. The GF isn’t sick yet, just her boss called out. But I don’t wanna take chances with my unvaccinated 3yo


Good call! That's the safest option. Lil peeps are very important. Hope she Neo dodges it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

Morning all....hows everyone doing this fine day.....

woke up this morning to a chilly 44F, not bad since it's sunny, high today 77F, eh don't worry we'll fall back in the 20"s for lows by friday, glad i don't have anything out.....do have some stuff on the inside though....that's ok......get to clean the other garden bed this weekend.....and do some mixing....

fresh pot is done....anyone need a warm up.....

now i'm gonna have some breakfast.....

speaking of the new variant.....we set a record yesterday with 4300 new cases in town.....so we at the shop are being more vigilant than ever....i work with customers all the time, so i have to be.....this shit sux....i'm just glad i have a job at this point.....if i go down, this shop would be in a shambles within 48hrs.......


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Fuck it. 




It’s time for a dab.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We are all gonna get it, and I imagine most of us already have, many unknowingly.


yup.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Once I move I am not leaving my house 
Gonna grow weed, and pumpkins and a single potato. Sounds like plenty. Maybe slingshot pigeons as they fly over my yard...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Once I move I am not leaving my house
> Gonna grow weed, and pumpkins and a single potato. Sounds like plenty. Maybe slingshot pigeons as they fly over my yard...


If you leave out some popcorn, maybe you could bag yourself a raccoon to two


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Once I move I am not leaving my house
> Gonna grow weed, and pumpkins and a single potato. Sounds like plenty. Maybe slingshot pigeons as they fly over my yard...


pellet gun works better on the pigeons....js


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> pellet gun works better on the pigeons....js


They make some 50 caliber air rifles that you can hunt water Buffalo with. It’s fucking crazy.

And I can just order one on the Internet  

.50 caliber, 1100fps


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> They make some 50 caliber air rifles that you can hunt water Buffalo with. It’s fucking crazy.
> 
> And I can just order one on the Internet


Okay, hear me out. Don't...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, hear me out. Don't...


Maybe a .25 caliber pistol that does about 900ish FPS?



Holy fuck, how is this legal????


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> They make some 50 caliber air rifles that you can hunt water Buffalo with. It’s fucking crazy.
> 
> And I can just order one on the Internet
> 
> ...


wow, nice....

i've got a couple of hand guns and one rifle with scope

1 pistol is BB, the other 2 are pellet....

the weird part they look exactly like a regular hand gun.....i had to prove that with the game warden one time


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

one of my pistol looks exactly like this......makes u wonder....


co2 pellet


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wow, nice....
> 
> i've got a couple of hand guns and one rifle with scope
> 
> ...


I have a .177 scoped air rifle that does pellets and BBs, super cheap, but surprisingly accurate


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> one of my pistol looks exactly like this......makes u wonder....
> View attachment 5060748
> 
> co2 pellet


Blowback action?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Blowback action?


none.....and super accurate too...

the bb one i have is the same way.......and it sound like your firing off a shot too.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> none.....and super accurate too...
> 
> the bb one i have is the same way.......and it sound like your firing off a shot too.....


Airgundepot.com

I probably shouldn’t browse that site. Lol. But I have no interest in purchasing a “real” firearm, yet I like to stay in practice. Keep my aim steady. Just in case…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Airgundepot.com
> 
> I probably shouldn’t browse that site. Lol. But I have no interest in purchasing a “real” firearm, yet I like to stay in practice. Keep my aim steady. Just in case…


i'm with you.........so i use the pellet and the bb to keep my aim steady and accurate.....

keep in mind i do have real ones for home safety as well, only use them if i have too.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

There used to be a show called “Preppers” here. It was all about people who would prepare for some stupid apocalyptic scenario. People would say shit like “I’m preparing for the global economy to fail”, or shit like “I’m prepping for the fall of the government and invasion from foreign enemies.”

Most of the times, those people were sorta crazy. And they were prepping for terribly unrealistic scenarios that are EXTREMELY unlikely.

Then there was one guy who was prepping for the one event that I always felt COULD happen.

A huge solar storm that knocks out the worlds power grid for at least a couple years. This is totally plausible.

The Carrington Event was the largest solar storm recorded in 1859. It cause a worldwide auroral event, meaning you could see the “northern lights” all around the world.

If an event like that were to happen today, it could knock out the worlds power grid for at least months, possibly years.

That means no refrigerated foods, no working gas pumps, no Internet, no cell phones, no easy interstate or international travel or even communication.

Shit would become chaotic pretty quickly. As soon as the grocery stores were depleted, and they weren’t being restocked due to the infrastructure breakdown, it doesn’t take long. Once people ACTUALLY become hungry. Like REALLY hungry. I don’t know how many people in this country have gone over a week without any real food…

Shit would break down into chaos fairly quickly. Especially when people realize that there are no actual consequences for their negative actions.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm with you.........so i use the pellet and the bb to keep my aim steady and accurate.....
> 
> keep in mind i do have real ones for home safety as well, only use them if i have too.....


I mean…I dunno if I would need a “real” gun if I had something like this


.357 caliber, 910fps, includes three magazines, side lever action repeater with about 13 shots per tank at optimum velocity on a full tank of air.




I guess not being semi-auto is a disadvantage in home defense, but still. 

Seriously, how is this legal??!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2022)

Sorry for the politics post deletes folks, some complaints & this place is just too nice to pollute with all the trolls and bickering that would follow.

Are we still friends?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry for the politics post deletes folks, some complaints & this place is just too nice to pollute with all the trolls and bickering that would follow.
> 
> Are we still friends?


You can just speak to me directly. Yes, we are still friends, I will still cup your balls, sir


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I mean…I dunno if I would need a “real” gun if I had something like this
> 
> 
> .357 caliber, 910fps, includes three magazines, side lever action repeater with about 13 shots per tank at optimum velocity on a full tank of air.
> ...


i'm wondering too.......something like that on the streets  ....idk man.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You ALWAYS have the cleanest rigs and the best looking stuff!!
> 
> Very inspiring!! I'm ready for a dab!


Aww, thank you. 
I try not to overheat the glass and wipe out the banger after each us. It helps to have spare banger too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2022)

I understand the frustration, I really do & think we are all feeling it for one reason or another.

Safe Word: Toke and Talk


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm wondering too.......something like that on the streets  ....idk man.....


Yeah, it’s pretty crazy. No background checks, just anonymously purchased on the internet. No need to register.

Worst part about it? It also comes in a .45 caliber, it’s just out of stock at the moment


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 5, 2022)

I have a LCS SK 19. Semi and full auto .22 cal. Pellet rifle. One of my hobbies.
Needs to be filled with air at. 3500psi.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I understand the frustration, I really do & think we are all feeling it for one reason or another.
> 
> Safe Word: Toke and Talk


Yeah, you can see we shifted it over to the realm of legal killing machines fairly rapidly instead. It’s all good, I had to vent, and I vented.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2022)

Take away your companies
Take away your societies and go
Get me off this backwards ride
Take away your greedy way and go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I mean…I dunno if I would need a “real” gun if I had something like this
> 
> 
> .357 caliber, 910fps, includes three magazines, side lever action repeater with about 13 shots per tank at optimum velocity on a full tank of air.
> ...


Anything over 500fps is considered a firearm here. I have one on my keychain and one in the door handle of my car.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anything over 500fps is considered a firearm here. I have one on my keychain and one in the door handle of my car.
> 
> View attachment 5060769


You have WHAT in the door handle of your car?!?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

Here's today's New edition. This thing is huge, she said, LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's today's New edition. This thing is huge, she said, LOLView attachment 5060791View attachment 5060792


Where does it go? 





Haha, that’s one of my favorite percolator designs for bongs. I wouldn’t imagine they would put it in a nectar collector…lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> You have WHAT in the door handle of your car?!?


box cutter. Have to get up close and personal with your intended victim.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Where does it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was another Amazon score, for around $26...I now have plenty of nectar collectors!! Well, once my Lookah comes, that is. 

Oh I think tomorrow it's my new stoner coffee mugs from GrowGreenMichigan....then the Lookah order. Retail therapy is all I have


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> box cutter. Have to get up close and personal with your intended victim.


I dunno, but if I were an attacker, and you cut me with a 3cm box cutter, that would just make me angry and want to hurt you.

There are self defense weapons, and then there are weapons that make your attacker say “Oh no you didn’t…now I’m REALLY pissed off”

Unfortunately, I believe those plastic box cutters fall into the latter category, not the former.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....hows everyone doing this fine day.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a chilly 44F, not bad since it's sunny, high today 77F, eh don't worry we'll fall back in the 20"s for lows by friday, glad i don't have anything out.....do have some stuff on the inside though....that's ok......get to clean the other garden bed this weekend.....and do some mixing....
> 
> ...


“Hold my beer”
-Florida


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's today's New edition. This thing is huge, she said, LOLView attachment 5060791View attachment 5060792


Damn those are some old looking hands...wrinkles on wrinkles


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was another Amazon score, for around $26...I now have plenty of nectar collectors!! Well, once my Lookah comes, that is.
> 
> Oh I think tomorrow it's my new stoner coffee mugs from GrowGreenMichigan....then the Lookah order. Retail therapy is all I have


I’ve been hitting Amazon pretty hard. My latest acquisition last night is a pair of hybrid hydraulic brakes for the home made ebike. I think I’m ready to finally graduate from the stock “you’re gonna die” brakes, lol. They arrive Friday.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2022)

derb and terpy said:


> looking for where to buy the best live resin concentrate ? Order at derbandterpyofficial.com we have all flavors available in stuck at discount prices
> derbandterpyofficial.com is just one click away for every stoner to get the best live resin concentrate derb and terpy carts and lot more


If you want to advertise you need to go through the proper channel, T&T is not it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

derb and terpy said:


> looking for where to buy the best live resin concentrate ? Order at derbandterpyofficial.com we have all flavors available in stuck at discount prices
> derbandterpyofficial.com is just one click away for every stoner to get the best live resin concentrate derb and terpy carts and lot more


Looking for where to get the most dix in your mouf? Try RIU Toke n Talk Wake and Bake thread. You fucking moog. Get the hell out of here with that bullshit


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you want to advertise you need to go through the proper channel, T&T is not it.


Holy shit, you’re so much more cordial than me…



Then again, they don’t call me Tactless Blake for nothing…lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Holy shit, you’re so much more cordial than me…
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, they don’t call me Tactless Blake for nothing…lol


I have more than enough drama in my life at the moment, I come here to escape from it.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

I've been toying with building another one...I have the perfect 29" mountain bike for it. But I actually have a bunch of projects I should get to first.




derb and terpy said:


> looking for where to buy the best live resin concentrate ? Order at derbandterpyofficial.com we have all flavors available in stuck at discount prices
> derbandterpyofficial.com is just one click away for every stoner to get the best live resin concentrate derb and terpy carts and lot more


We might need some free samples though!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've been toying with building another one...I have the perfect 29" mountain bike for it. But I actually have a bunch of projects I should get to first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a fat tire bike that I want to build into my adventure bike. Then I can cannibalize my current DIY ebike and build TWO beach cruisers out of it (since it’s dual motor dual battery)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

@GreatwhiteNorth cleanup on page 3665


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, but if I were an attacker, and you cut me with a 3cm box cutter, that would just make me angry and want to hurt you.
> 
> There are self defense weapons, and then there are weapons that make your attacker say “Oh no you didn’t…now I’m REALLY pissed off”
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe those plastic box cutters fall into the latter category, not the former.


We're not allowed to have personal protection... for real. 









Canadian Knife Laws - What You Can And Can't Carry - Canuck Survival


Canadian Knife Laws have always been a little vague. Gain clarity with this guide on what knives you can and can't carry in Canada.




www.canucksurvival.com





I wouldn't show it to an attacker. I'd run and if that doesn't work then I'd use it.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 5, 2022)

I come in to some asshole advertising 

Howdy RIU  Telling you guys I’m still around and not some troll . Just haven’t been on my tablet lately . Been missing the great witty banter among this group ..




Laughing Grass said:


> We're not allowed to have personal protection... for real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing my father-in-law wants to do when you come to the USA is to go shoot guns. I don’t think I’ll be moving to Canada anytime soon. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww, thank you.
> I try not to overheat the glass and wipe out the banger after each us. It helps to have spare banger too


Why did I read spare banger as spare balls?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not allowed to have personal protection... for real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys can't carry a taser or bear spray?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

i see we have a new squirrel.........bye


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You guys can't carry a taser or bear spray?


Nope tasers are restricted weapons, can't buy or possess them. You can buy bear spray here but if you're carrying it for personal protection it's a concealed weapon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You guys can't carry a taser or bear spray?


To be honest I've never felt like I needed one.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope tasers are restricted weapons, can't buy or possess them. You can buy bear spray here but if you're carrying it for personal protection it's a concealed weapon.


Not even mace on a keychain or dog mace like the meter readers use ?

I may move though if that Orange guy returns . I heard they’re paying people to move to Newfoundland or was it Nova Scotia ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not allowed to have personal protection... for real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y’all have bear spray…just saying…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)

yeah i have to ask the same question......like this is something that isn't gonna get ya killed...









LCT LCKM AK47 AEG Airsoft Rifle







www.airsoftgi.com





smh


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be honest I've never felt like I needed one.


Most Canadian thing you’ve ever said here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I come in to some asshole advertising
> 
> Howdy RIU  Telling you guys I’m still around and not some troll . Just haven’t been on my tablet lately . Been missing the great witty banter among this group ..
> 
> ...


You can shoot guns here. Long guns are easy to buy, hand guns not so much. 





__





The Range @Urban Tactical » Shooting Packages – ORIGINAL







www.utrange.com


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Why did I read spare banger as spare balls?


helps to have a spare set of those too


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 5, 2022)

but sure would hurt like hell ! The soft air gun that is


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be honest I've never felt like I needed one.


Cause your partner can whip some ass!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Most Canadian thing you’ve ever said here.


No that was CELINE DION


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2022)

I like the extendable billyclubs...or as I like to call mine, the "bitch be cool" stick


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 5, 2022)

A slingshot or wrist rocket works very well too and ammo is everywhere.



https://www.amazon.com/Beeman-Marksman-Laserhawk-Folding-Slingshot/dp/B000MD68JM/ref=sr_1_22?_encoding=UTF8&c=ts&keywords=Hunting+%26+Shooting+Slingshots&qid=1641410257&s=hunting-fishing&sr=1-22&ts_id=3307780011


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

My first choice for self defense 


















Excellent for self defense


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My first choice for self defense
> 
> View attachment 5060828
> 
> ...


Penis


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Penis


Wouldn’t do me any good. I shoot blanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Wouldn’t do me any good. I shoot blanks


Mine’s in the drawer.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine’s in the drawer.
> View attachment 5060850


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


>


I remember that one


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 5, 2022)

Gtg grocery delivery is here


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I like the extendable billyclubs...or as I like to call mine, the "bitch be cool" stick


My hub and his friends were playing with one at work and launched it through a wall in a state building, luckily it wasn't his and he suddenly realized he had other things to do LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> A slingshot or wrist rocket works very well too and ammo is everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beeman-Marksman-Laserhawk-Folding-Slingshot/dp/B000MD68JM/ref=sr_1_22?_encoding=UTF8&c=ts&keywords=Hunting+%26+Shooting+Slingshots&qid=1641410257&s=hunting-fishing&sr=1-22&ts_id=3307780011


I carry a stun baton when I'm walking the dogs. I don't want to be all that close to something I need to go away, human or animal.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I carry a stun baton when I'm walking the dogs. I don't want to be all that close to something I need to go away, human or animal.




Check out this stun cane...

I'm waiting for the model with the built in e-dabber


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Check out this stun cane...
> 
> I'm waiting for the model with the built in e-dabber
> 
> View attachment 5060937


Beat up the POS trynna rob you, and while you wait for the cops to come, stealth dab off the top piece?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beat up the POS tynna rob you, and while you wait for the cops to come, stealth dab off the top piece?


I’d buy one


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Check out this stun cane...
> 
> I'm waiting for the model with the built in e-dabber
> 
> View attachment 5060937


I had one and it broke within a year. Plus it wasn't close to my current bopper

This is very heavy. Besides the painful shock you can crack a skull, easily outweighs the hub's heavy duty rechargeable Maglite


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’d buy one


Same. Always be protecting yourself!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I had one and it broke within a year. Plus it wasn't close to my current bopper
> View attachment 5060966
> This is very heavy. Besides the painful shock you can crack a skull, easily outweighs the hub's heavy duty rechargeable Maglite


Have you ever accidentally tasered yourself?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I had one and it broke within a year. Plus it wasn't close to my current bopper
> View attachment 5060966
> This is very heavy. Besides the painful shock you can crack a skull, easily outweighs the hub's heavy duty rechargeable Maglite


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2022)

I just ordered groceries from Jewel. I thought I'd be able to get them tonight, but I was willing to wait until morning if I missed the window. Not only can I not get them today, I can't get them anytime tomorrow, either! I called and asked what was up, and they said they are seeing unprecedented ordering numbers, so I have to wait until Friday evening. Holy shit, I'm gonna go and add to my order because there is no way I'm going out shopping anytime soon. I just getting over Omicron, which really tried to kill me. I was in bed for two weeks, and this is my first week out of bed and I can feel myself recovering more each day. I can finally take a couple of tokes without coughing up a lung and almost blacking out. So nice to get high again. My sense of smell and taste are back, too, I was really worried about that. Glad this is the slow season for gigs, I have none schedule until Valentine's Day. Also signed up for a covid booster and flu shot combo, earliest I could get anywhere is January 17th. Hope everyone's well...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered groceries from Jewel. I thought I'd be able to get them tonight, but I was willing to wait until morning if I missed the window. Not only can I not get them today, I can't get them anytime tomorrow, either! I called and asked what was up, and they said they are seeing unprecedented ordering numbers, so I have to wait until Friday evening. Holy shit, I'm gonna go and add to my order because there is no way I'm going out shopping anytime soon. I just getting over Omicron, which really tried to kill me. I was in bed for two weeks, and this is my first week out of bed and I can feel myself recovering more each day. I can finally take a couple of tokes without coughing up a lung and almost blacking out. So nice to get high again. My sense of smell and taste are back, too, I was really worried about that. Glad this is the slow season for gigs, I have none schedule until Valentine's Day. Also signed up for a covid booster and flu shot combo, earliest I could get anywhere is January 17th. Hope everyone's well...


my pickups in illinois have been offset by 36 hours or so from normal times. everyone is trying to get delivery, or no contact pickup right now to avoid exposing others.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever accidentally tasered yourself?


Of course! It's hardly fair if you haven't.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever accidentally tasered yourself?


Just don't accidentally do that with something a bit more potent.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not allowed to have personal protection... for real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While not a knife, a box cutter can do damage.

These links may help you decide where best to concentrate your efforts while escaping should the occasion ever arise.

I hope you are never in a situation that requires these techniques.










The 7 Most Lethal Places to Strike with a Knife - Survival Sullivan


Last night I wrote an article that explained how you can make a knife without forging. Tonight I will try to explain how to use that knife for stabbing




 www.survivalsullivan.com














The Dangers from Knife and Weapon Slashing


On Monday morning, April 18, 2018, an 8 year-old boy left home with a kitchen knife and walked into his central Minnesota elementary school. Minutes later, he slashed three fellow pupils, ages 8, 9 and 13 years.




www.securitymagazine.com








This link is more of a Q&A on utility type blades. 
Your thoughts of *flee* *first *is common advice from the responses posted.









What are some good moves when using a utility knife for self defense?


Answer (1 of 6): Best move would be dropping the knife or putting it away and getting out of the situation before you manage to get yourself killed. Utility knives are not defensive weapons at all. If you are faced with a situation in which that is all you have then you would have to make do but ...




www.quora.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Of course! It's hardly fair if you haven't.


Lol so it wasn't accidental. I would test it too.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol so it wasn't accidental. I would test it too.


Meaning take one for the team or test on your partner?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> While not a knife, a box cutter can do damage.
> 
> These links may help you decide where best to concentrate your efforts while escaping should the occasion ever arise.
> 
> ...


I've never been in a real fight. Running has always been my greatest defense.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> Meaning take one for the team or test on your partner?


Couldn't I take one for the team by testing it on my partner?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2022)

Harry's doing his live busking thing. So awesome to stay home and make thousands of dollars per session.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol so it wasn't accidental. I would test it too.


You ate soap gum........I would expect you to try it out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You ate soap gum........I would expect you to try it out


I kinda like it now. Maybe it's Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda like it now. Maybe it's Stockholm syndrome.


Step away from the soap. Go eat some pineapple for Pete's sake


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm not allowed to own non lethal weapons, I keep putting them on my Christmas list, never under the tree. 
I'd just abuse a stun gun, pretty sure my wife said something like "I'll have you dancing till the batteries ran out" if she sees it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Step away from the soap. Go eat some pineapple for Pete's sake


My breath has never smelled better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm not allowed to own non lethal weapons, I keep putting them on my Christmas list, never under the tree.
> I'd just abuse a stun gun, pretty sure my wife said something like "I'll have you dancing till the batteries ran out" if she sees it.


Maybe you'll find a new kink. 

there's a way to sell this.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My breath has never smelled better.


To a grandma teaching you morals. Have you asked your partner? If I recall she threw the whole pack out of the window???


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe you'll find a new kink.
> 
> there's a way to sell this.


Umm. no. She was grinning, not smiling when she said that, that means danger.
It's her tell in poker also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda like it now. Maybe it's Stockholm syndrome.


So.....what are you trying to say 



Rsawr said:


> Step away from the soap. Go eat some pineapple for Pete's sake


On thin crust pizza!



Laughing Grass said:


> My breath has never smelled better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So.....what are you trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> On thin crust pizza!


I'll send you a couple packs if you want. I wonder if @shrxhky420 built up the courage to try it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll send you a couple packs if you want. I wonder if @shrxhky420 built up the courage to try it.


Hell no!





I'll take a cookie


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> On thin crust pizza!


Is she gonna try soap gum on pizza? I'm just stoned and asking so I don't have to figure it out...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is she gonna try soap gum on pizza? I'm just stoned and asking so I don't have to figure it out...


If so I think she is on her own...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> To a grandma teaching you morals. Have you asked your partner? If I recall she threw the whole pack out of the window???


I'm sure it's a bit shocking when you're expecting spearmint gum and get soap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll take a cookie


I got you. Soap gum might fall in the box tho.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So.....what are you trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> On thin crust pizza!


My momma didn't mess with bar soap...I got a few squirts of this as a teenager. It did make me think twice about swearing around her!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got you. Soap gum might fall in the box tho.


You gotta put them in like macadamias. He'll never notice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gotta put them in like macadamias. He'll never notice


They're purple


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're purple
> 
> View attachment 5061139


he kinda dabs a lot... I still say 70/30 he doesn't notice!!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're purple
> 
> View attachment 5061139


Those are very purple, I'm impressed and grossed out at the same time.
Did they print the ingredients on it?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

Mystery solved. My plants in flower were looking great and about half way done...Looking super sugary and fat. I noticed today a couple of them with what looked like a deficiency of some sort, coming on fast and hard. I was stumped....then it clicked. I added some plants this week, and added a light (and timer)...see where this is going? 

The damned timer was stuck on, so for the last 2-3 days the lights have been on 24/7.....  

Just a little stress test for them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Those are very purple, I'm impressed and grossed out at the same time.
> Did they print the ingredients on it?
> 
> View attachment 5061152


Sugar, Gum Base, Glucose Syrup, Sorbitol Syrup, White Corn Dextrin, Artificial Flavoring, Carnauba Wax, Butylated Hydroxyanisole, Artificial Colors.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Butylated Hydroxyanisole,


I hate when that happens to my Hydroxyanisole.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> I hate when that happens to my Hydroxyanisole.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5061162


Same, I don't know what those are, but I bet it tastes like Necco Wafers, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Same, I don't know what those are, but I bet it tastes like Necco Wafers, lol


this feels like a blue waffle type trap. 

Not falling for that again.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> this feels like a blue waffle type trap.
> 
> Not falling for that again.


Necco wafers are just candy. Vintage candy


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

They taste like they were made in 1847 and store perfectly well for a century.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll send you a couple packs if you want. I wonder if @shrxhky420 built up the courage to try it.


Sitting right next to me... still untouched. 
Sorry! 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sitting right next to me... still untouched.
> Sorry!
> 
> SH420


Save it for after the garlic fest. Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> he kinda dabs a lot... I still say 70/30 he doesn't notice!!


Ha! I notice everything!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll send you a couple packs if you want. I wonder if @shrxhky420 built up the courage to try it.


So you couldn't just buy a pack you bought f'n stock in it?? Girl, you're sick!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Same, I don't know what those are, but I bet it tastes like Necco Wafers, lol


Nope, over hopped beer


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Yup better than f'n yeast, 14 lousy years! and I'm sure I paid like 3 bucks for it when that was money.


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jan 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered groceries from Jewel.


She's not reliable, but can sing.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2022)

Amazon.com : Necco Candy Wafers Variety: Assorted Flavor Rolls and Chocolate Rolls [4 of Each] : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Necco Candy Wafers Variety: Assorted Flavor Rolls and Chocolate Rolls [4 of Each] : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

Oodles of noodles


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Necco wafers are just candy. Vintage candy


 delicious candy


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> delicious candy


I think I like it till I hit a licorice wafer, then hate them again.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Almost as tasty as chalk.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 6, 2022)

Still no snow here. Good cold morning to ya!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Almost as tasty as chalk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061384


lol, good for BB gun targets.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Morning







A little fresh snow last night. Just enough to make everything nice again. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So you couldn't just buy a pack you bought f'n stock in it?? Girl, you're sick!


I bought a 20 pack 





__





Azpantry Thrills Chewing Gum Bundle Pack Includes 20-Packs of Perfect Blowing Bubble Gum Originally A Canadian Brand of Gummy Candy Manufactured in Canada Certified Peanut Free : Amazon.ca: Grocery & Gourmet Food


Azpantry Thrills Chewing Gum Bundle Pack Includes 20-Packs of Perfect Blowing Bubble Gum Originally A Canadian Brand of Gummy Candy Manufactured in Canada Certified Peanut Free : Amazon.ca: Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Good morning happy Thursday


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.  
How do you do?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Thursday


Good morning, Soapy. Any plans for today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, Soapy. Any plans for today?


Lol, Laundry and grocery shopping, that's about it. Anything fun for you today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Good morning. Happy arrest an insurrectionist day!

Also I love you Greeks down at Tarpon Springs. Young guys dive for the cross in the freezing water. Great food too. Happy Epiphany.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.
> How do you do?


24 days to go. Getting excited yet?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Thursday? Fuck. Right on! Had no idea what day it was. My days run together now.
Our company is expecting 50% growth this year. 50 fucking percent! 


That's not even a stretch goal!

Need more marijuanas, Stat! Right now!

  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. Happy arrest an insurrectionist day!
> 
> Also I love you Greeks down at Tarpon Springs. Young guys dive for the cross in the freezing water. Great food too. Happy Epiphany.


How are you and Barbie feeling this morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy Thursday? Fuck. Right on! Had no idea what day it was. My days run together now.
> Our company is expecting 50% growth this year. 50 fucking percent!
> View attachment 5061465
> 
> ...


sounds like you need a lockdown.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol, Laundry and grocery shopping, that's about it. Anything fun for you today?


Everyday is laundry day when you have 4 male terriers in diapers! Yesterday was a glorious day around here, mid 60s and little breeze, warm into the evening. Got my miles in for the first time in a week! I got some bread made and it looks and smells good. Today will be faux Philly Cheesesteak day for the hub.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 24 days to go. Getting excited yet?


I am vibrating at a frequency so imperceptible and nervous that if you stand near me, you hear an odd ethereal stress screaming!!

Soooooo yep!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy Thursday? Fuck. Right on! Had no idea what day it was. My days run together now.
> Our company is expecting 50% growth this year. 50 fucking percent!
> View attachment 5061465
> 
> ...


You get more money, and like a big fancy monogrammed pen for that, right?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Today will be faux Philly Cheesesteak day for the hub.


What's the faux part?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you and Barbie feeling this morning?


Like frozen snot


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's the faux part?


I'm using homemade as opposed to Amoroso rolls and I live in Lancaster, CA not PA. We'll see how close I come.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Like frozen snot


Excellent! it appears the vaccines work. I hope you guys are better soon.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm using homemade as opposed to Amoroso rolls and I live in Lancaster, CA not PA. We'll see how close I come.


Ahh, but you're trying to get close to the original. Good luck! I love a cheesesteak!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you and Barbie feeling this morning?


It’s 42 outside with no heat inside. I swear I’m moving to the equator!
How’s it up there?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You get more money, and like a big fancy monogrammed pen for that, right?


I read that as mammogramed pen... and a finger up my butt!
If at 6 months we are above our goal, I'll ask for another raise

I've increased my salary by 40k in less than a year... maybe I can get another 10-20k by the end of this year.
Bonus coming in a few months. Probably only 4k but I'll take it!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ahh, but you're trying to get close to the original. Good luck! I love a cheesesteak!


Worse I'm trying to get close to the cheesesteaks in my hub's memory. That is a guaranteed impossibility.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 42 outside with no heat inside. I swear I’m moving to the equator!
> How’s it up there?


21° and sunny. Your heat hasn't been fixed yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Everyday is laundry day when you have 4 male terriers in diapers! Yesterday was a glorious day around here, mid 60s and little breeze, warm into the evening. Got my miles in for the first time in a week! I got some bread made and it looks and smells good. Today will be faux Philly Cheesesteak day for the hub.


lol you make me feel lazy. My laundry loads are smaller now that we're back on layoff and she's not changing clothes three times a day. Do you take your dogs running with you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am vibrating at a frequency so imperceptible and nervous that if you stand near me, you hear an odd ethereal stress screaming!!
> 
> Soooooo yep!


It's gonna be awesome! I'm excited for you. Do you have everything grow related already planned out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 21° and sunny. Your heat hasn't been fixed yet?


Nope MAYBE Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

The dispensary has Cindi 99! Been waiting three years for her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope MAYBE Friday


bummer that sucks, at least you're not in the northern states. Cuddle up with the animals and stay warm.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's gonna be awesome! I'm excited for you. Do you have everything grow related already planned out.


Nope, gonna just keep the low effort grow on for another cycle at least, house has an old 100amp line, so I can't do what I want yet. I know my strains, though!
I am so excited to get out of this weird box maze I am building!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you make me feel lazy. My laundry loads are smaller now that we're back on layoff and she's not changing clothes three times a day. Do you take your dogs running with you?


Half the time, when I go out in the middle of the day I take one but in the afternoon/early evening I go with just the hub. I'm not sure which slows me down more! Are you and your fiance getting in more walks/runs together?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Worse I'm trying to get close to the cheesesteaks in my hub's memory. That is a guaranteed impossibility.


Tell him his memories are wrong, if he doesn't like it! You got this :]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Tell him his memories are wrong, I'd he doesn't like it! You got this :]


I try not to gaslight people, although I have considered making an exception for my husband. I leave that one to the dedicated socios I'm merely a dilettante


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Half the time, when I go out in the middle of the day I take one but in the afternoon/early evening I go with just the hub. I'm not sure which slows me down more! Are you and your fiance getting in more walks/runs together?


Do they have to stop and smell everything while you're running? I started training him to go on runs but every once in a while he's like No! I must smell this spot. We got a couple walks in and hiked the mountain bike trails on a warmer day before christmas. I haven't gone for a run since it got cold lol. Since we don't have guests anymore we turned out guest room into a mini gym. We have a reformer table, stationary bike and free weights that I've been using.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they have to stop and smell everything while you're running? I started training him to go on runs but every once in a while he's like No! I must smell this spot. We got a couple walks in and hiked the mountain bike trails on a warmer day before christmas. I haven't gone for a run since it got cold lol. Since we don't have guests anymore we turned out guest room into a mini gym. We have a reformer table, stationary bike and free weights that I've been using.


We have an agreement. They are allowed to stop for the first mile. Then there are places that they simply MUST smell. So those I stop for.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 6, 2022)

I can hike with my dogs but running? Yeah, no. I'd end up knotted up with the leashes - like a tied up kidnap victim laying in a pool of Goldens and regret.

Hope everyone's day is going well.

The little one took his first steps last week and now he hobbles and wobbles all over the house. Kinda looks like a little penquin, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We have an agreement. They are allowed to stop for the first mile. Then there are places that they simply MUST smell. So those I stop for.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 6, 2022)

It's been a little bit since I've posted any music. New album came out and i heard a song that instantly made me think of you! Yes, you. My friends. 

I'm looking for a friend like you
So we can take a dab or two
We should maybe roll one too
Grab that fire go get the crew
Feel alright yaa yaaa






 

Have a great day all! 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I can hike with my dogs but running? Yeah, no. I'd end up knotted up with the leashes - like a tied up kidnap victim laying in a pool of Goldens and regret.
> 
> Hope everyone's day is going well.
> 
> The little one took his first steps last week and now he hobbles and wobbles all over the house. Kinda looks like a little penquin, lol.


I never said I ran fast! Think ambudrag.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Morning everyone......hope all is good and well.....

woke up this morning to a nother cool one, 39F nice and brisk......high today 66F but it's gonna tumble in the afternoon when a front pulls through....low tonight 32F with a wind chill........

just started a fresh pot.....warm ups be ready soon.......

now i'm gonna hit these taco's....bean and cheese today......


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Excellent! it appears the vaccines work. I hope you guys are better soon.


I was reading about cases of "flurona" today. People are getting the flu and Covid at the same time, but most not getting hospitalized so long as they had both vaccinations.



Paul Drake said:


> It’s 42 outside with no heat inside. I swear I’m moving to the equator!
> How’s it up there?


 Your furnace is still acting up? Turn on your oven and leave the oven door open.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 42 outside with no heat inside. I swear I’m moving to the equator!
> How’s it up there?


no heat...what? you have access to space heater or something???


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no heat...what? you have access to space heater or something???


I’m sitting in front of it 
The system is pretty new, $5k, maybe 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sitting in front of it
> The system is pretty new, $5k, maybe 2 or 3 years old.View attachment 5061517


guessing warranty work?

how you and your other half feeling by the way been meaning to ask ya?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Goddamn day just began and I want it to end already. It’s gonna be one of _those_ days


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Goddamn day just began and I want it to end already. It’s gonna be one of _those_ days


Have a sleeping contest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Goddamn day just began and I want it to end already. It’s gonna be one of _those_ days


How is your girlfriend doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guessing warranty work?
> 
> how you and your other half feeling by the way been meaning to ask ya?


Yes. But it’s $ per visit.

Better every day!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The dispensary has Cindi 99! Been waiting three years for her.


$53 an 1/8th
They dreaming


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes. But it’s $ per visit.
> 
> Better every day!


That's when you schmooze the repair man...if that fails, bribe him! 

Remember, repairmen like dabs too!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)

Guess we're taking the truck back to the shop this morning so they can unplug the EVAP pump and replace it. I've never had a connector be such a pain before. Of course one of the lock pieces broke off when I was trying to unplug it. At least the fog lifted here, might end up running back into it down the road though.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guess we're taking the truck back to the shop this morning so they can unplug the EVAP pump and replace it. I've never had a connector be such a pain before. Of course one of the lock pieces broke off when I was trying to unplug it. At least the fog lifted here, might end up running back into it down the road though.
> Mornin.


Good morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes. But it’s $ per visit.
> 
> Better every day!


damn....well you stay warm, bundle up and keep those fur baby close.....

good to hear your getting better......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's when you schmooze the repair man...if that fails, bribe him!
> 
> Remember, repairmen like dabs too!!


There's always youtube too. You can get dx information and some repair information. Sometimes it's easier than it sounds.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There's always youtube too. You can get dx information and some repair information. Sometimes it's easier than it sounds.


You absolutely can. She’s got her neck brace on and I’ll for sure bust my ass. She said the filter is deep inside the unit. Also UV.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

I need a drink in Sarasota.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2022)

F FedEx




again


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is your girlfriend doing?


She’s working,cause her boss/coworker is not

I halfway think her boss is just being an asshole and playing hooky.

Apparently she(the boss) had already scheduled vacation for Friday, then magically calls out sick on Wednesday, knowing that even IF she gets a covid test, it takes a couple days to get the result, and by that time, she’s on vacation


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 6, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> F FedEx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're fkn killing me too! Lost some urgent parts. Coming from Yreka. Only a. Couple hours from here. Took 12 days to get some crimping tool from Reno... before the crazy weather 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> She’s working,cause her boss/coworker is not
> 
> I halfway think her boss is just being an asshole and playing hooky.
> 
> Apparently she(the boss) had already scheduled vacation for Friday, then magically calls out sick on Wednesday, knowing that even IF she gets a covid test, it takes a couple days to get the result, and by that time, she’s on vacation


That blows.  

Do you still have to isolate from her?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, they're fkn killing me too! Lost some urgent parts. Coming from Yreka. Only a. Couple hours from here. Took 12 days to get some crimping tool from Reno... before the crazy weather
> 
> SH420


Y’all need a professional interstate gopher. I’d supply my services if y’all supply the company vehicle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

feels like a steak and eggs kinda afternoon.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That blows.
> 
> Do you still have to isolate from her?


I am at least till her co worker gets the covid test result


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

My daughter is a surprise toilet baby. No joke.

Her mom gave birth to her at 6am on a toilet. Zero pre-natal care


she then famously called her mom and said “Mom, it’s not a hernia, it’s a baby”

I got the call the next day. SURPRISE


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all need a professional interstate gopher. I’d supply my services if y’all supply the company vehicle


Ok Bandit let’s get her going


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok Bandit let’s get her going


I’d love to be a private dedicated courier for some company. 

I can drive 16 hours straight to get you that part overnight, sure!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My daughter is a surprise toilet baby. No joke.
> 
> Her mom gave birth to her at 6am on a toilet. Zero pre-natal care
> 
> ...


I don’t understand the inability to wrap that rascal. No you js


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’d love to be a private dedicated courier for some company.
> 
> I can drive 16 hours straight to get you that part overnight, sure!


I was a bank courier in college. Really early. Start in Tampa and head south.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t understand the inability to wrap that rascal. No you js


Use a condom? This woman was my live-in gf on birth control for ten years. Then we hooked up ONE time after we broke up. Apparently she had stopped taking birth control, and it only took the one time.

I cant help it if I have super sperm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Diner permanently closed. 

Well damn


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

I also drove a pharmaceutical sales rep around who’d lost his license drinking. Ft Meyers, drop him at the hospital and hit the beach for three hours.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Use a condom? This woman was my live-in gf on birth control for ten years. Then we hooked up ONE time after we broke up. Apparently she had stopped taking birth control, and it only took the one time.
> 
> I cant help it if I have super sperm


Matters not, you’ve got a beautiful toilet daughter lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

2 people won the powerball sad clown.
We wanted to buy an island. You would all could come.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Use a condom? This woman was my live-in gf on birth control for ten years. Then we hooked up ONE time after we broke up. Apparently she had stopped taking birth control, and it only took the one time.
> 
> I cant help it if I have super sperm


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> feels like a steak and eggs kinda afternoon.


You looking in my fridge? I happen to have some leftover Porterhouse steak from last night and that was my plan for brekkie.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Somebody drink some coffee for me day 2 without  worst caffeine headache ever


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Somebody drink some coffee for me day 2 without View attachment 5061582 worst caffeine headache ever


what no coffee? dude u ok....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what no coffee? dude u ok....


Had a little germ factories AKA granddaughters over and they were sick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> You looking in my fridge? I happen to have some leftover Porterhouse steak from last night and that was my plan for brekkie.


plan b was freshii. Now I need to find a new place that does steak and eggs for $9


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Somebody drink some coffee for me day 2 without View attachment 5061582 worst caffeine headache ever


Why are you off the coffee Jeff? You're better off without it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are you off the coffee Jeff? You're better off without it.


No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no lol ask my family that


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no lol ask my family that


So, no.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had a little germ factories AKA granddaughters over and they were sick


i'm guessing the germ factories gave ya the germ???


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing the germ factories gave ya the germ???


Aka vectors


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Instant asshole just add alcohol just down right mean take my coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing the germ factories gave ya the germ???


Just got to love them right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

I think I got my first angry face reaction from Jeff. 

 feel better soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got to love them right


that true u do.....i love my little grandson.....kinda hope i get to see him this weekend, dunno with all this crap going around though.....little monster has an arm.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Instant asshole just add alcohol just down right mean take my coffee


sounds like a decaf moment Jeff


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5061593


enjoy Sis, rest well

and stay warm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that true u do.....i love my little grandson.....kinda hope i get to see him this weekend, dunno with all this crap going around though.....little monster has an arm.....


Hopefully it will work out for you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully it will work out for you


fingers cross brotha, fingers cross.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Just got a text that one of our concierges tested positive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just got a text that one of our concierges tested positive.


Jesus this is fucking crazy.


I have enough backpacking food for one person for a couple of weeks, I may just disappear for a while…


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> plan b was freshii. Now I need to find a new place that does steak and eggs for $9
> 
> View attachment 5061587


Uh…I guess I could eat the broccoli, and then just leave the rest on the side of my place setting…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5061619


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Jesus this is fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> I have enough backpacking food for one person for a couple of weeks, I may just disappear for a while…


this crap is crazy.....we've only had 4 customers today so far....


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> feels like a steak and eggs kinda afternoon.


I still have Philly cheese steak on my mind, and I am about to hit the grocery store, and go check my friends house/mail while they are drunk in Mexico! It's going to be sooo cold when they get back. Ha! 

This was the last text I got from her....Sooooo blue!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Jesus this is fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> I have enough backpacking food for one person for a couple of weeks, I may just disappear for a while…


I don't think a couple weeks is long enough. Kinda wish I lived somewhere less populated right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I still have Philly cheese steak on my mind, and I am about to hit the grocery store, and go check my friends house/mail while they are drunk in Mexico! It's going to be sooo cold when they get back. Ha!
> 
> This was the last text I got from her....Sooooo blue!!
> 
> View attachment 5061627


 You gotta stop doing this to yourself. 

You made the right choice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Uh…I guess I could eat the broccoli, and then just leave the rest on the side of my place setting…


you don't eat chicken, brown rice, edamame, crispy wontons, carrots, cucumber, green onions and sesame seeds?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I also drove a pharmaceutical sales rep around who’d lost his license drinking. Ft Meyers, drop him at the hospital and hit the beach for three hours.View attachment 5061559


Did you get free samples too??


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I still have Philly cheese steak on my mind, and I am about to hit the grocery store, and go check my friends house/mail while they are drunk in Mexico! It's going to be sooo cold when they get back. Ha!
> 
> This was the last text I got from her....Sooooo blue!!
> 
> View attachment 5061627


dude from what i've read, you made the right choice

Mexico will still be there when all this is done


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

Not many customers here, either. Glad people are staying home, honestly...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not many customers here, either. Glad people are staying home, honestly...


i hear ya, i'm kinda happy they are too

still gotta take care of that overhead...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't eat chicken, brown rice, edamame, crispy wontons, carrots, cucumber, green onions and sesame seeds?


I mean…brown rice may be my arch nemesis, and anything it comes into contact with hath been soured by the filth of ten thousand taints…


But you go on ahead, I’ll catch up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I mean…brown rice may be my arch nemesis, and anything it comes into contact with hath been soured by the filth of ten thousand taints…
> 
> 
> But you go on ahead, I’ll catch up


Wish they offered basmati. I love that popcorn smell when it's cooking.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

raratt said:


>


I knew that voice....








Michael Richards - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Go!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Somebody drink some coffee for me day 2 without View attachment 5061582 worst caffeine headache ever


You sure that not a Omicron headache?? That seems to be one of the biggest symptoms. I hope not!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You sure that not a Omicron headache?? That seems to be one of the biggest symptoms. I hope not!!


As far as I know we all are negative my headache will be taken care of with the next cup of coffee lol


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You gotta stop doing this to yourself.
> 
> You made the right choice.


Yeah I know...I actually decided not to go way before Omicron, but I sure do miss shorts and sunshine.... I know you can relate! 

I'm looking at another one out of NYC to Bermuda In April... The week before Easter or the week after... That's probably not safe either, but safer because i wouldn't have to fly.

The freakin' grocery store is not safe any more...Always has to be a few asshats w/o a mask on. I don't know why they wait on them. Real simple solution. No mask, no service. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> As far as I know we all are negative my headache will be taken care of with the next cup of coffee lol


Good luck! I know I had a bad headache with my sickness last month but I didn't get tested... 

I could use a cup myself!! Gonna make some hash cookies here tonight too!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

My GFs boss tested negative. I really think she was playing hooky…what a fucking load of shit…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Is it wrong that I spent more no his shoes then I do for my own lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My GFs boss tested negative. I really think she was playing hooky…what a fucking load of shit…



That's what I'd be saying


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it wrong that I spent more no his shoes then I do for my own View attachment 5061698lol


He has 4 lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5061699
> That's what I'd be saying


She’s working, and I have my daughter tomorrow morning early, so I won’t be seeing the GF till after work tomorrow, but yeah, pretty much…lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5061669View attachment 5061670


You're feet look funny.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're feet look funny.


No wonder he has a headache!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're feet look funny.


I can accept that lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it wrong that I spent more no his shoes then I do for my own View attachment 5061698lol


We need a video of Odin doing the Bambi dance.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need a video of Odin doing the Bambi dance.


The wife took a video but I don't know how to put it on here maybe I can plead and beg her to do that for me because it is some funny stuff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I know...I actually decided not to go way before Omicron, but I sure do miss shorts and sunshine.... I know you can relate!
> 
> I'm looking at another one out of NYC to Bermuda In April... The week before Easter or the week after... That's probably not safe either, but safer because i wouldn't have to fly.
> 
> ...


They have light therapy lamps at the library here. Never had the chance to try it, but I'd like to. 









Light Therapy Lamps


Several library locations offer light therapy lamps for public use within the branch.




www.torontopubliclibrary.ca


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have light therapy lamps at the library here. Never had the chance to try it, but I'd like to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in my day they were called Lava lamps were they not lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The wife took a video but I don't know how to put it on here maybe I can plead and beg her to do that for me because it is some funny stuff


lol I bet it was. I tried with my dog and he just wasn't having it. When his paws get cold he makes you pick him up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I bet it was. I tried with my dog and he just wasn't having it. When his paws get cold he makes you pick him up.


So does Odin lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So does Odin lol


He's probably got a pound or two on my dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's probably got a pound or two on my dog.


Don't say that too loud you'll give Odin a complex lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Two minutes!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm ready


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

51 minutes.......


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 51 minutes.......


Darn, I missed 2 in a row. I came home and popped 2 cookies just to get started, so now i keep losing track of time.
Fell on the ice , another ice storm this morning.
Now I cant lift my right arm for a few days, just in time for shoveling...Ouch


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am vibrating at a frequency so imperceptible and nervous that if you stand near me, you hear an odd ethereal stress screaming!!
> 
> Soooooo yep!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Darn, I missed 2 in a row. I came home and popped 2 cookies just to get started, so now i keep losing track of time.
> Fell on the ice , another ice storm this morning.
> Now I cant lift my right arm for a few days, just in time for shoveling...Ouch


You need something like these. Bunch of different kinds for different situations.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need something like these. Bunch of different kinds for different situations.


Just didn't have them on, black ice puddle.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I knew that voice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark Blankfield played the lead actor in that skit.

He was able to parlay that role into a movie.

Jekyll and Hyde ...Together Again (1982) | HILARIOUS Scene "The Transformation" | Mark Blankfield


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Just didn't have them on, black ice puddle.


Always happens when you don't put them on! 

I had ones like that. I like the extra rubber for in and out stuff like in the shop. I do have the ones that I posted. 

LOL ever try a cement or tile floor on them......worse than ice with ky on your feet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Always happens when you don't put them on!
> 
> I had ones like that. I like the extra rubber for in and out stuff like in the shop. I do have the ones that I posted.
> 
> LOL ever try a cement or tile floor on them......worse than ice with ky on your feet


Bet it sounds lovely to


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Mark Blankfield played the lead actor in that skit.
> 
> He was able to parlay that role into a movie.
> 
> Jekyll and Hyde ...Together Again (1982) | HILARIOUS Scene "The Transformation" | Mark Blankfield


I remember that feeling


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> worse than ice with ky on your feet


I don't want to know...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't want to know...


Are you sure about that


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't want to know...





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure about that


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have light therapy lamps at the library here. Never had the chance to try it, but I'd like to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone gave us one of those once…we live in SoCal, so I think we gave it away


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Someone gave us one of those once…we live in SoCal, so I think we gave it away


Hello my name is lokie.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You absolutely can. She’s got her neck brace on and I’ll for sure bust my ass. She said the filter is deep inside the unit. Also UV.
> 
> View attachment 5061542


I did not suggest that you or Barbie do any repairs. What I was saying is that knowledge is power and having an engineering background you might be able to get more out of your repair technician's visit if you have more knowledge about that system. No criticism, was intended or implied.

Essentially the only way to immunize yourself against scammers is knowledge.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Essentially the only way to immunize yourself against scammers is knowledge.


C2g spitting truth fire...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

The snow has begun....It's supposed to snow all night, but only a few inches they predict. 

It was pasta night, and then I fired up the press for desert. 

I finally made an appt. for my car to be inspected next week, and I'm seeing an eye doctor next week...I haven't been since pre-covid, but I need new glasses, and probably a tweaking to my rx. Both places are new to me...scary stuff.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The snow has begun....It's supposed to snow all night, but only a few inches they predict.
> 
> It was pasta night, and then I fired up the press for desert.
> 
> I finally made an appt. for my car to be inspected next week, and I'm seeing an eye doctor next week...I haven't been since pre-covid, but I need new glasses, and probably a tweaking to my rx. Both places are new to me...scary stuff.


I had to get new contacts during the pandemic. It was mellow. I had an eye exam, got contacts, and for the first time in decades, a pair of glasses.

I wore the contacts for a week, been wearing the glasses ever since…lol

I wore contacts for over 20 years, didn’t even own a pair of glasses…then once I saw myself in glasses as an adult, I realized my ugly ass looked better with glasses on…haha


----------



## manfredo (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I had to get new contacts during the pandemic. It was mellow. I had an eye exam, got contacts, and for the first time in decades, a pair of glasses.
> 
> I wore the contacts for a week, been wearing the glasses ever since…lol
> 
> I wore contacts for over 20 years, didn’t even own a pair of glasses…then once I saw myself in glasses as an adult, I realized my ugly ass looked better with glasses on…haha


I always wanted to try contacts, but I have always worked around a lot if dust so I didn't. I am hoping I might be a candidate to have my eyesight corrected with laser surgery. That would be so nice. I have worn glasses since about age 9 and they are a PITA...especially now with masks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Tuesday is supposed to be about 1°........and I'm about ten degrees colder then where I get those temps on weather underground lol

Sounds like I need some wood


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Wind chill that night.....-30°  I'll get that fire going! LOL it's gonna be chilly!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I always wanted to try contacts, but I have always worked around a lot if dust so I didn't. I am hoping I might be a candidate to have my eyesight corrected with laser surgery. That would be so nice. I have worn glasses since about age 9 and they are a PITA...especially now with masks.


Yeah I’ve wore glasses from 6-14, then contacts from 14-37. Now I’m back on glasses for the past year or so, but have contacts too in case I wanna wear them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I’ve wore glasses from 6-14, then contacts from 14-37. Now I’m back on glasses for the past year or so, but have contacts too in case I wanna wear them.


I can't poke my eyes....just can't.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't poke my eyes....just can't.


It’s easy, just pretend it’s a penis!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s easy, just pretend it’s a penis!


I can't see that happening........


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s easy, just pretend it’s a penis!





DarkWeb said:


> I can't see that happening........


Do you mean it's blocked on your internet browser, no matter what website you go to?
You may have to turn off the ad blockers and filters.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

It's snowing light, think I'll stay put for a while.
Or all day, my shoulder is still sore from tackling the icy ground yesterday.

I still cant lift my elbow above my shoulder, I stretched it too far yesterday.
Couple cookies and 10 hrs of sleep sure helped.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Morning






It's snowing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

This is probably closer to my dancing


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

We simply do not discuss the times I have danced...

Good chill, morning ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We simply do not discuss the times I have danced...
> 
> Good chill, morning ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> This is probably closer to my dancing


Looks like the peewee dance


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the peewee dance




SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the peewee dance


I'm actually jealous of Mr Bean, he dances better than me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5062042
> 
> SH420


Them shoes...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> Hello my name is lokie.
> 
> View attachment 5061776


When I was six or seven my Grandmother gave me a tickle me Elmo for Christmas.  Can't remember exact age, but I hadn't watched sesame street for years.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I did not suggest that you or Barbie do any repairs. What I was saying is that knowledge is power and having an engineering background you might be able to get more out of your repair technician's visit if you have more knowledge about that system. No criticism, was intended or implied.
> 
> Essentially the only way to immunize yourself against scammers is knowledge.


I didn’t get offended.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 7, 2022)

It is a sunny 63 degree Friday morning in Florida. Today's high will be 73. I love the weather but I'm getting terrified of what next summer will be like.

Anyway the coffee is great with the White Runtz. Good Morning! I hope your chakras are beaming.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It is a sunny 63 degree Friday morning in Florida. Today's high will be 73. I love the weather but I'm getting terrified of what next summer will be like.
> 
> Anyway the coffee is great with the White Runtz. Good Morning! I hope your chakras are beaming.


58 here on the nature coast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

I could use a Belgian waffle.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

A nice balmy 1 degree over here!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

Snow all day.
Already got 3 inches , looks like 8 when done later.


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s easy, just pretend it’s a penis!


Keep your eye on the ballz.
Mornin, I guess.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't see that happening........


What? The pretending part?

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> What? The pretending part?
> 
> SH420


He failed pretending class.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

Haha


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I could use a Belgian waffle.


Nothing like the blue waffle LG keeps going on about 

SH420


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2022)

All about those jazz hands 





 
jazz hands up your life

morning morning morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nothing like the blue waffle LG keeps going on about
> 
> SH420


It's @GreatwhiteNorth's fault. Still have nightmares about that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's @GreatwhiteNorth's fault. Still have nightmares about that.


I must have missed it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I must have missed it.


If I were mean I'd tell you to google blue waffle


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I were mean I'd tell you to google blue waffle


I’ve got a crazy imagination. Probably don’t need too.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I were mean I'd tell you to google blue waffle


That's such a well known meme around here, I am surprised you hadn't heard of it!

I wonder what else she hasn't seen yet, guys


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Not as pretty as a blue clam...


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I were mean I'd tell you to google blue waffle


I see what you did there  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> SH420


I'm not mean.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

I didn’t google it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t google it


You will... you're a detective and a cat! Way too curious for your own good 

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> You will... you're a detective and a cat! Way too curious for your own good
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


You know me so well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

Well that was a wasted 5 minutes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well that was a wasted 5 minutes.


Florida is up, Texas is up,... 
I'll see you all later. Pop in through out the day to get away from it all.

Great day all!

  

SH420


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2022)

Awww man when did the dancing stop . I was Friday FEELING IT !!!






Guess the adventure is in the hands of the true professionals for me now . The 830am slot at the local strip club .Don’t be sad for me their breakfast buffet has the best blue waffles .


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t google it


I did, lol. 

It's time to shovel the snow, and damn it is cold out there!!


----------



## 420God (Jan 7, 2022)

Little chilly here too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Morning all....damn did i piss off mother nature or something........hope everyone is good and warm....

woke up this morning to a chilly 33F, and with the wind...feels like 27F, talk bout making the nipples hard...sheesh....anyways high today 48F and we are not moving off that

just started a fresh pot of joe, be ready in a bit.......

now to keep me warm......a nice 16oz cup of Caldo and rice.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

420God said:


> View attachment 5062094
> 
> Little chilly here too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 7, 2022)

Those with the small pups.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5062118


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5062137


How's your caffeine levels this morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

If I can hold down another glass of tea I think by late afternoon we should be in the coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Damn that coaster is dirty as hell be right back


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

let get this ride started


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

And yes we practice safe vaping lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

You're not yourself when you're not caffeinated.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not yourself when you're not caffeinated.


Caffeine keeps the dark one away


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Caffeine keeps the dark one away


Last coffee I had was on Christmas eve and I was up until two in the morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Those with the small pups.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132


Where'd you get the pic of my terrier?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Caffeine keeps the dark one away


They make it in pill form and parenteral. I'd take the pill


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last coffee I had was on Christmas eve and I was up until two in the morning.


I still love the smell.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They make it in pill form and parenteral. I'd take the pill


A partier from the 70s would take the pill lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A partier from the 70s would take the pill lol


Those were cross tops, same but different.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Those were cross tops, same but different.


I was thinking robin eggs yellow jackets


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A partier from the 70s would take the pill lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Mama had 357s and 10 mgs Vs in the medicine cabinet back in the day he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Dab


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

A dab


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

A doooooooooo


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A doooooooooo


Exactly where I was going.


----------



## 420God (Jan 7, 2022)

You guys do the group chat anymore?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still love the smell.


Me too. And coffee flavoured baked goods.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too. And coffee flavoured baked goods.


I got some dark chocolate covered espresso beans in my stocking for Christmas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got some dark chocolate covered espresso beans in my stocking for Christmas


Bet they make you bounce off the walls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

420God said:


> You guys do the group chat anymore?


I haven't seen any.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bet they make you bounce off the walls.


Not too bad lol I still drink green tea. 



Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen any.


We're not cool enough I guess


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not too bad lol I still drink green tea.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not cool enough I guess


I'm cool! You saw my gangsta pic!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm cool! You saw my gangsta pic!


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

420God said:


> You guys do the group chat anymore?


Haven't in awhile.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Okay we are going for it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5062222


I guess if you have to tell people you're cool, you're probably not cool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess if you have to tell people you're cool, you're probably not cool.


I don't know I don't like labels so that means that I probably was never cool Lone Wolf maybe lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Coffee coffee coffee to you all and may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

Ham and cheese brekkie tacos.

cheese in the scrambled eggs and on top, smoked ham, hash browns, pico de gallo, and tapatio


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ham and cheese brekkie tacos.
> 
> cheese in the scrambled eggs and on top, smoked ham, hash browns, pico de gallo, and tapatio
> 
> View attachment 5062241


just had to pull out the taco didn't ya.....

look yummy af too....


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm so cool I'm blue.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm so cool I'm blue.
> 
> View attachment 5062246


We could be related lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> just had to pull out the taco didn't ya.....
> 
> look yummy af too....


right …. that pull out method is a taco trap .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

glad i don't put my pic up, you guys and gals would prolly do this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We could be related lol


I saw your pic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5062277


Getting a bit of grey in your beard.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting a bit of grey in your beard.


Oh it’s been gray for years. Since my early 20s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Well then I can relate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Oh it’s been gray for years. Since my early 20s


I get them by my temples since my early 20's. I think it's hereditary, mom was all gray by 40.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then I can relateView attachment 5062280


Maybe it's the pic but you don't have much. 

You need a braid and beads!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe it's the pic but you don't have much.
> 
> You need a braid and beads!


We love you to it is the picture lol and my braider has been sick for the last couple days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5062294


Do it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

There are times like now that I think I named Odin after the wrong god should have named him after Hades the brimstoneass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it!


I asked and


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee to you all and may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold lol View attachment 5062233


I could go for another cup and a dab!! New coffee mug!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm so cool I'm blue.
> 
> View attachment 5062246


I don't think I've ever been quite that high!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I could go for another cup and a dab!! New coffee mug!!
> View attachment 5062313


Love that cup!


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We could be related lol


Does your mom have blond hair... oh nevermind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Does your mom have blond hair... oh nevermind.


LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

You look mad

Grrr!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

it's disappearing picture day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

lol much better!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

Did I miss another flurry of darkweb showing off? Aww. Never any luck


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 7, 2022)

So today I celebrate life day. On this day (also a Friday) eleven years ago right about this time my life as I knew it would change forever . Can’t believe how fast time has flew by . Just wanted to write something somewhere to thank everyone who’s been with me through this journey especially my wife . Thank you my RIU family too for accepting me .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Did I miss another flurry of darkweb showing off? Aww. Never any luck


And @Metasynth

I was digging up a silly face pic to add to @DarkWeb's but it's gone. 

Poof!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And @Metasynth
> 
> I was digging up a silly face pic to add to @DarkWeb's but it's gone.
> 
> Poof!


I am always too high to be making faces. My picture would just make you guys wonder why I was mad at you...

Aww missed a meta 2? Poor luck!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Drive by... 

   

SH420


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 7, 2022)

…..  you know what time it is !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am always too high to be making faces. My picture would just make you guys wonder why I was mad at you...
> 
> Aww missed a meta 2? Poor luck!


Lol. 

@raratt put a pic up a page back. He reminds me of a cowboy.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 7, 2022)

What’s everyone having for dinner ? I’m starving trying to figure out what to have . Could order a pizza and wings . Heck grill cheese sandwiches sounds good too .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> What’s everyone having for dinner ? I’m starving trying to figure out what to have . Could order a pizza and wings . Heck grill cheese sandwiches sounds good too .


Whatever thaws out first lol


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> What’s everyone having for dinner ? I’m starving trying to figure out what to have . Could order a pizza and wings . Heck grill cheese sandwiches sounds good too .


Thinking a pork chop slow cooked under some onions and mushrooms. Lotta pepper...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatever thaws out first lol


You make your meat compete to please you? 
Who's in contention?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You make your meat compete to please you?
> Who's in contention?


Chicken or chicken........although just checking it now and it's probably gonna be pizza


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> What’s everyone having for dinner ? I’m starving trying to figure out what to have . Could order a pizza and wings . Heck grill cheese sandwiches sounds good too .


Kinda want metasynth's ham and cheese tacos.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

I just pressed some older bud and it tastes nasty!! Naaasty! I have been pressing fresh bud lately and it smells and tastes so good, this older stuff makes me want to  I guess I have gotten spoiled. Hmmmm, further evaluation is needed.

I swapped out a few bulbs in my flower room today too, all in the name of warmth!

Dinner....Hmmmm, good question. 



Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda want metasynth's ham and cheese tacos.


You just reminded me, I have a whole spiral sliced ham in the fridge!! Scalloped potatoes, fresh bread...Sounds pretty good. Or a burger on the grill. I'm kind of beefed out though!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just pressed some older bud and it tastes nasty!! Naaasty! I have been pressing fresh bud lately and it smells and tastes so good, this older stuff makes me want to  I guess I have gotten spoiled. Hmmmm, further evaluation is needed.
> 
> I swapped out a few bulbs in my flower room today too, all in the name of warmth!
> 
> ...


Guess that's where the beef is! 

I wanted steak, but the leel corner grocery store only had porkchops!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just pressed some older bud and it tastes nasty!! Naaasty! I have been pressing fresh bud lately and it smells and tastes so good, this older stuff makes me want to  I guess I have gotten spoiled. Hmmmm, further evaluation is needed.
> 
> I swapped out a few bulbs in my flower room today too, all in the name of warmth!
> 
> ...


Do you still have that giant prime rib roast? 

Dinner at @manfredo's place! Are you serving yorkshire pudding? I love yorkshire pudding.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you still have that giant prime rib roast?
> 
> Dinner at @manfredo's place! Are you serving yorkshire pudding? I love yorkshire pudding.


I still have part of it. It wasn't actually prime rib it turned out, but it did maker an excellent roast, and there's another one on the freezer, as well as 4 strip steaks. Probably the best roast I ever cooked actually!

I also bought a whole tenderloin, and I've been eating cheeseburgers, which is why I'm beefed out. The price came down a little and I took advantage.

I'm seeing prices coming down on real estate some around here too...Not sure if it's seasonal or what. Gas sure hasn't come down!!

I've never had Yorkshire pudding!! But it kind of .looks like my moms creampuffs.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 7, 2022)

Think I’m gonna buy a side of beef this year. That’s one thing we never lacked growing up on a farm was beef , milk or butter .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Guess that's where the beef is!
> 
> I wanted steak, but the leel corner grocery store only had porkchops!


pork chops huh.....you got some buns and some lettuce and tomato handy, maybe mayo, mustard etc handy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I still have part of it. It wasn't actually prime rib it turned out, but it did maker an excellent roast, and there's another one on the freezer, as well as 4 strip steaks. Probably the best roast I ever cooked actually!
> 
> I also bought a whole tenderloin, and I've been eating cheeseburgers, which is why I'm beefed out. The price came down a little and I took advantage.
> 
> ...


Damn that's making my mouth water. We don't have beef very often so it's big treat when we do. Yorkshire pudding is awesome, I've never successfully made it tho. I buy these frozen ones, they're alright but nothing like you get at a steakhouse. 



I sure hope prices start dropping here. Filled up my tank yesterday... $72 It was under $50 when I bought it in 2019.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn that's making my mouth water. We don't have beef very often so it's big treat when we do. Yorkshire pudding is awesome, I've never successfully made it tho. I buy these frozen ones, they're alright but nothing like you get at a steakhouse.
> 
> View attachment 5062346
> 
> I sure hope prices start dropping here. Filled up my tank yesterday... $72 It was under $50 when I bought it in 2019.


prices are going up everywhere LG, being in the buiness i'm in prices flux all the time now....slowly creeping up........heck i looked at a brisket not to long ago....what was 30 to 50.......is now 65 to 80 bucks sometimes even higher....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thawed my last 2 lbs of my smoked pulled pork. 
Dinner at 6!


----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm so cool I'm blue.
> 
> View attachment 5062246





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then I can relateView attachment 5062280





DarkWeb said:


> LOL
> View attachment 5062329


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> prices are going up everywhere LG, being in the buiness i'm in prices flux all the time now....slowly creeping up........heck i looked at a brisket not to long ago....what was 30 to 50.......is now 65 to 80 bucks sometimes even higher....


 Crazy prices, after a 15 hr smoke a 14lbs packer brisket nets you 9 lbs of good meat @ 11+$ per pound ..... and WE need to cook it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Cheese steak, pizza, chicken tenders and beer......

Guess chicken is for tomorrow lol


Edit : punctuation


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Crazy prices, after a 15 hr smoke a 14lbs packer brisket nets you 9 lbs of good meat @ 11+$ per pound ..... and WE need to cook it.


i gotta a smoker if you got the time....lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> What’s everyone having for dinner ? I’m starving trying to figure out what to have . Could order a pizza and wings . Heck grill cheese sandwiches sounds good too .


GrubHub delivery tonight.


pic from the web
Hibachi Steak and Shrimp from a local Japanese restaurant.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> GrubHub delivery tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5062356
> pic from the web
> Hibachi Steak and Shrimp from a local Japanese restaurant.


That's one of those things I miss. It's been a while since I've had any good Asian food


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's one of those things I miss. It's been a while since I've had any good Asian food



Me too...I use to get beef & broccoli with brown rice all the time from a little family owned Chinese place where I use to live, and Wegmans was great too.

You guys are making me hungry! A few more dabs. 

I just remembered...I have bacon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2022)

My pianist and best friend is coming over soon for chamber music! I can hardly believe it. We used to get together once a week for music, which of course included great conversation, awesome whiskey, and dank weed. Since the pandemic, my new business, and his kids getting older, we hardly get together much anymore. There's no better way to spend a Friday night than sight reading epic sonatas and getting fucked up. This was my first week out of bed and away from all the gigs, so when I looked at my place through another's eyes, I was like Holy Shit! This place is a pigsty. Spent about ten hours cleaning it over the last few days, looks like a human lives here again...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think I've ever been quite that high!


Life goals


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> My pianist and best friend is coming over soon for chamber music! I can hardly believe it. We used to get together once a week for music, which of course included great conversation, awesome whiskey, and dank weed. Since the pandemic, my new business, and his kids getting older, we hardly get together much anymore. There's no better way to spend a Friday night than sight reading epic sonatas and getting fucked up. This was my first week out of bed and away from all the gigs, so when I looked at my place through another's eyes, I was like Holy Shit! This place is a pigsty. Spent about ten hours cleaning it over the last few days, looks like a human lives here again...


Glad to hear you are feeling better! You have had a rough time the past 6 months. How's your injuries healing? Have fun tonight!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah, since March 2020, really. Had to halt PT due to fighting Omicron, hope to start that again soon. The leg is doing surprisingly well for not having worked it much in the last month. I'm just so sick and tired of being sick, before the pandemic I almost never got ill. Oh well, it is great to feel good. I'm really appreciating it and getting as much done as I can when I feel well. Tonight will be fun


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, since March 2020….. I'm really appreciating it and getting as much done as I can when I feel well. *Tonight will be fun*


Don’t forget a little extra lube if it’s been a while…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just pressed some older bud and it tastes nasty!! Naaasty! I have been pressing fresh bud lately and it smells and tastes so good, this older stuff makes me want to  I guess I have gotten spoiled. Hmmmm, further evaluation is needed.
> 
> I swapped out a few bulbs in my flower room today too, all in the name of warmth!
> 
> ...


Kentucky Fried Chicken here. I love that coleslaws.
I’m so stoned. Oh shit, Perry time.

Good night tribe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 7, 2022)

@Metasynth et al. sour diesel crumble, Corey starwdog shatter, and sunburn shatter, sunburn bud and the big smooth 22%.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> pork chops huh.....you got some buns and some lettuce and tomato handy, maybe mayo, mustard etc handy?


Bun is too many carbs! Nope, just the veggies. and some Whiskey. And some weed....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Bun is too many carbs! Nope, just the veggies. and some Whiskey. And some weed....


Pork chop sandwiches?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

Chorizo and eggs potatoes and beans yummy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chorizo and eggs potatoes and beans yummyView attachment 5062592


What no tortillas?
Looks good btw...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> What no tortillas?
> Looks good btw...


Had to heat them lol and some good hot sauce made from a very good restaurant El Mariachis


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2022)

just got up, see 43C (109.4F) expected today...


----------



## DCcan (Jan 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> just got up, see 43C (109.4F) expected today...


Is it supposed to last awhile? Usually those heat bubbles take something big to move them.
That is really hot, can't even feel the sweat evaporate.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 8, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Brrrrrr., it is too damned cold! Shivering Saturday!! Wake up lazy bones!!

What projects shall I get into today? Maybe some transplanting, or house cleaning, or a little of both. 

Looks like my Lookah is being delivered today....Gonna have to press something worthy of breaking it in.

They are giving out free Covid test kits here, 4 per person again today, but it is too damned cold to wait in line for them...I have to go over that way though so perhaps I'll drive by and see. 

My last day of house sitting too....yeah! Yesterday I had to shovel and they have a huge corner lot with over 200' of sidewalks, a double wide driveway, and lots of steps. They have a snowblower but it wasn't enough for that, but it was a lot of shoveling. My own place I plowed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Brrrrrr., it is too damned cold! Shivering Saturday!! Wake up lazy bones!!
> 
> What projects shall I get into today? Maybe some transplanting, or house cleaning, or a little of both.
> 
> ...


how is your shoulder feeling after all that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill morning, good ones.


morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Morning


That dusting to an inch ended up 4".....nice! -2° and sunny  

What's going on?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5062722
> 
> That dusting to an inch ended up 4".....nice! -2° and sunny
> ...


Finished working out. Bacon time!
Whatcha up to today?


Laughing Grass said:


> morning


How you?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> how is your shoulder feeling after all that?


It was light fluff so ok, but I felt it. I'm only about 2-3 weeks into a fresh cortisone shot so it's still working.

I have been doing the doctor search too...About ready to make an appointment or 2. 

The thought of a shoulder replacement scares the hell out of me though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Finished working out. Bacon time!
> Whatcha up to today?
> 
> How you?


So cold, I wanna hibernate for a few months


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was light fluff so ok, but I felt it. I'm only about 2-3 weeks into a fresh cortisone shot so it's still working.
> 
> I have been doing the doctor search too...About ready to make an appointment or 2.
> 
> The thought of a shoulder replacement scares the hell out of me though


How long is the recovery time for shoulder replacemen?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So cold, I wanna hibernate for a few months
> 
> View attachment 5062731


Stay inside! I bet the dog is happy for a quick outside trip and then running back to blankets.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So cold, I wanna hibernate for a few months
> 
> View attachment 5062731


I'm starting to really understand why so many old people go south for winters. It's not as much a luxury, as a necessity, I'm starting to think! 


Laughing Grass said:


> How long is the recovery time for shoulder replacemen?


Over a year, but the first 3-4 months will be hell. I went through it with a rotator cuff....that was hell too, and was close to 2 years before I was pain free again. That left shoulder is starting to hurt again too, because I use it so much now. So I do have to get this done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Stay inside! I bet the dog is happy for a quick outside trip and then running back to blankets.


I didn’t even attempt to go to the off leash park this morning. He’s a bigger wuss about the cold than I am. Do your guys handle it very well?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 8, 2022)

just got back in my house last night, we got about 3 inches of wet heavy snow early monday morning, and it took down a ton of trees and branches, caused over 25K people to lose power. they just got to us yesterday morning, still about 10K people with no power, mostly people who live out in the country. they're still clearing downed trees off the back roads, the electric repair crews can't even get back there till the trees are cleaned up.
we got a motel room just up the road, so it wasn't really a hardship, but its no fun to sit in a motel room staring at the tv for 4 days.
we went to Knoxville and bought a generator thursday, because not a single one was available in this county...then they fixed our power....oh well, we'll have it for next time.
i set all my veg plants out in the living room, so they could get some light and not start to flower, doesn't seem like it did much damage to anything, the last two plants i put into flower stretched a good bit, but they still fit under the lights...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm starting to really understand why so many old people go south for winters. It's not as much a luxury, as a necessity, I'm starting to think!
> 
> Over a year, but the first 3-4 months will be hell. I went through it with a rotator cuff....that was hell too, and was close to 2 years before I was pain free again. That left shoulder is starting to hurt again too, because I use it so much now. So I do have to get this done.


If I was wealthy, I’d definitely winter somewhere warm.

 I had no idea it was so long. Could you stay idle for that long?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t even attempt to go to the off leash park this morning. He’s a bigger wuss about the cold than I am. Do your guys handle it very well?


Tango will ask to be picked up for a few blocks, but she does wiggle down and go back to walking after a bit. And she chases ice chips that I kick, super cute. The big one doesn't care at all, unless you try to stop him from eating snow... loves ice cubes and snow.


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is it supposed to last awhile? Usually those heat bubbles take something big to move them.
> That is really hot, can't even feel the sweat evaporate.


it seems like a one day thing... we went to go sleep in the bedroom with aircon on for the afternoon... it was a brutal awakening coming out of that room now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Man I need to go somewhere!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 8, 2022)

Fortunately I began the day with meditation. I glanced at my phone as I was logging on to say G'morn to everyone & see a headline about a sleeper suspect caught with pipe bombs at a protest less than 2 miles from my house.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

I want snow bad


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I want snow bad


We have nothing on the horizon for a week possibly 2. We can't afford to have the rain and snow stop now. They will have to start crossing salmon with walking catfish.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> We have nothing on the horizon for a week possibly 2. We can't afford to have the rain and snow stop now. They will have to start crossing salmon with walking catfish.
> Mornin.


Yup then the salmon will simply get up and walk out! Genius


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2022)

A quick injection of WHAM will turn those frowns up side down ….. 

Ready OK (cheer intro )


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> We have nothing on the horizon for a week possibly 2. We can't afford to have the rain and snow stop now. They will have to start crossing salmon with walking catfish.
> Mornin.


I have a fresh 4" on top of some soft ice crap snow. Usually get a January thaw......that should be soon. Then after that the storm machine turns on........February - March is usually when the big ones come through. I hope.......some years it doesn't turn on.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I was wealthy, I’d definitely winter somewhere warm.
> 
> I had no idea it was so long. Could you stay idle for that long?


You have no choice. The hardest part is sleeping. A lot of people sleep in recliners after shoulder surgery, but I bought one on those huge wedges last time and was able to sleep in my bed. 

This time it'll be my right shoulder so it will be even more awkward for the first several months. Hopefully I can schedule it for warm weather so i won't need many clothes, because dressing is a bitch with one arm. And last time I had someone move in to help me out with snow removal, etc. , but that probably won't be an option this time.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> it seems like a one day thing... we went to go sleep in the bedroom with aircon on for the afternoon... it was a brutal awakening coming out of that room now.


what's the humidity like?

I can trade you some snow for some heat if you'd like!! Sounds like a fair trade!! I'll even throw in some wax! 

Stay close to a fan!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 8, 2022)

Just woke up from a nap and everyone is gone.
Oh well


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

North Carolina Department of Labor investigating after water sprays, hospitalizes skiers on Beech Mountain


Resort officials said Avery EMS transported two people to a local hospital with non-life-threatening injuries.




www.google.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 8, 2022)

Sunburn shatter up first.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 8, 2022)

Left quite a bit of black oil in the banger where the crumble left none. 
Gotta repeat two more times to validate. Love my job.
You guy’s good?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 8, 2022)

Budder just disappears


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Budder just disappears


Too fast  

Doing good. How are you feeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

Making cookies. 1 oz bud, 1oz sugar leaf and 450mg thc oil

these are gonna be fire!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making cookies. 1 oz bud, 1oz sugar leaf and 450mg thc oil
> 
> these are gonna be fire!
> 
> View attachment 5062852View attachment 5062854View attachment 5062855


 Wait,,, How many cookies?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making cookies. 1 oz bud, 1oz sugar leaf and 450mg thc oil
> 
> these are gonna be fire!
> 
> View attachment 5062852View attachment 5062854View attachment 5062855


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Wait,,, How many cookies?


Small batch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Wait,,, How many cookies?


45-50 cookies


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 45-50 cookies


NOOOIIICE.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 45-50 cookies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5062865


recently I’ve been using 1oz bud and trim and one cookie knocks me out. The thc oil should be a nice extra kick.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> recently I’ve been using 1oz bud and trim and one cookie knocks me out. The thc oil should be a nice extra kick.


Better dreams? LOL you're already knocked out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Better dreams? LOL you're already knocked out


I’m trying to achieve hibernation


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> what's the humidity like?
> 
> I can trade you some snow for some heat if you'd like!! Sounds like a fair trade!! I'll even throw in some wax!
> 
> Stay close to a fan!!


humidity not too bad, we are pretty far south.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> recently I’ve been using 1oz bud and trim and one cookie knocks me out. The thc oil should be a nice extra kick.


Damn, now I feel like mine won't be nearly strong enough...I put a little over 2 grams of bubble hash into a dozen cookies. I'll try one tonight...Maybe 2. The ones on the right have raisons and no hash.

I could smell it when they came out of the oven!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, now I feel like mine won't be nearly strong enough...I put a little over 2 grams of bubble hash into a dozen cookies. I'll try one tonight...Maybe 2. The ones on tView attachment 5062960he right have raisons and no hash.
> 
> I could smell it when they came out of the oven!


2 grams for a dozen cookies? I’m sure they’ll be plenty strong. Do you decarb your bubble?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making cookies. 1 oz bud, 1oz sugar leaf and 450mg thc oil
> 
> these are gonna be fire!
> 
> View attachment 5062852View attachment 5062854View attachment 5062855


Aaannnnddd GWN goes.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)

I have some decarbed hash somewhere on the kitchen table...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, now I feel like mine won't be nearly strong enough...I put a little over 2 grams of bubble hash into a dozen cookies. I'll try one tonight...Maybe 2. The ones on tView attachment 5062960he right have raisons and no hash.
> 
> I could smell it when they came out of the oven!


Sounds like she's trying to kill her intended target.......or knock 'em out for a few days


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2 grams for a dozen cookies? I’m sure they’ll be plenty strong. Do you decarb your bubble?


No, but the oven did that today, I'm hoping. 



DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like she's trying to kill her intended target.......or knock 'em out for a few days


Those will be the kind of cookies you wake up the next day still stoned...I made brownies like that once...Plus I foolishly ate more than one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making cookies. 1 oz bud, 1oz sugar leaf and 450mg thc oil
> 
> these are gonna be fire!
> 
> View attachment 5062852View attachment 5062854View attachment 5062855


What is the carrier oil in the THC?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No, but the oven did that today, I'm hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> Those will be the kind of cookies you wake up the next day still stoned...I made brownies like that once...Plus I foolishly ate more than one.


I definitely had a few times the next day my farts smelled like weed


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aaannnnddd GWN goes.
> 
> View attachment 5062991


I dislike the part where I wake up and I'm still high.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I dislike the part where I wake up and I'm still high.


I wish I could do that lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I wish I could do that lol


Eat more weed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Eat more weed.


The movie is Point Break Keanu Reeves is on the beach and their Nazi Surfers come up it'd be a waste of time


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I wish I could do that lol


It's not good....Coffee doesn't even help!!  It was the best sleep ever though! 

That's why I actually weighed the hash this time, so I can adjust as needed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Listen to Dragons (feat. The Lone Bellow) by Drew Holcomb on #SoundCloud








Dragons (feat. The Lone Bellow)


The new album "Dragons" by Drew Holcomb & The Neighbors Follow Drew Holcomb on social media. https://www.instagram.com/drewholcombmusic https://www.facebook.com/drewholcombmusic https://twitter.com/d




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's not good....Coffee doesn't even help!!  It was the best sleep ever though!
> 
> That's why I actually weighed the hash this time, so I can adjust as needed.


Good for watching TV.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Pretty much everyone knows about pink Floyd, wizard of oz music movie match up. 
Learned about this one today 






SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I dislike the part where I wake up and I'm still high.


Yep, wobbly knees in the rain closet can tend to be dangerous.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 8, 2022)

Wimps... Morning routine high and blindfolded. Helps build strong bones!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wimps... Morning routine high and blindfolded. Helps build strong bones!


Huh... here I thought it was milk. Good bye lactose intolerance 

  

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Huh... here I thought it was milk. Good bye lactose intolerance
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Don't listen to the siren song of the hip fracture crowd. They have no clue what 40 feels like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the carrier oil in the THC?


Olive oil, I took a ml and didn’t feel much. Butter is done


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Just ate one of my cookies. It definitely required milk to get it down. Which is good...I won't eat 3 more. 


Just watched the movie "The Town". That's the good thing about a bad memory...I didn't realize I'd seen it before til the very end. Good movie. I always like when the bad guy gets away....Even if his buddies do get shot and he loses his girl. 

My Lookah never made it today....Tracking is off once again! I've actually been vaping flower mostly all day for a change.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just ate one of my cookies. It definitely required milk to get it down. Which is good...I won't eat 3 more.
> 
> 
> Just watched the movie "The Town". That's the good thing about a bad memory...I didn't realize I'd seen it before til the very end. Good movie. I always like when the bad guy gets away....Even if his buddies do get shot and he loses his girl.
> ...


I just ate a brownie. My Lookah is supposed to be here on Monday. 

The fire is going....it's pretty cold out. About 0°


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

We have a warm front rolling through, but it's going to cause freezing rain over night they say. Glad I have no where to go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We have a warm front rolling through, but it's going to cause freezing rain over night they say. Glad I have no where to go!


I want snow.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't listen to the siren song of the hip fracture crowd. They have no clue what 40 feels like.


You love to assume... we all hurt in winter


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wimps... Morning routine high and blindfolded. Helps build strong bones!


LoL

Eat enough and it will build character and put hair on your chest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

Morning






Yay freezing mist........snow we want snow  

Happy Sunday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You love to assume... we all hurt in winter


Everything falls apart at 40......41 is even worse


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

Well the cookie didn't really help with sleep much. I'll try 2 cookies tonight. 

My driveway is like a skating rink. We got the freezing rain they predicted. Looks brutal out there!

Got skates??


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2022)

good morning


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5063370
> good morning


Good morning...Looks like a shit ton of snow! Happy skiing!! 

It's feeling like a bacon and eggs kind of morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5063370
> good morning


Show off


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

In case you missed it, Lookah is having another sale for Chinese New Year, and they have some new items









Unicorn Mini Electric Dab Rig | LOOKAH


Best electric dab rig for traveling, the Lookah Unicorn mini is a handheld erig dab vape that offers hours of use from a single charge so you can dab wax concentrates wherever you go making it one of the best electric dab rigs for under $100




www.lookah.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2022)

@manfredo how were your cookies? I didn’t finish mine last night, waking the oven now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2022)

I usually don’t ski weekends or holidays, but I thought today would be a travel day, by the looks of the parking lot crowds, I am wrong once again


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I usually don’t ski weekends or holidays, but I thought today would be a travel day, by the looks of the parking lot crowds, I am wrong once again


You gonna try? How long is your drive? There's always spots they don't know about.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2022)

New stuffed toy weekend, he’s crazy for his kitty


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Everything falls apart at 40......41 is even worse


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New stuffed toy weekend, he’s crazy for his kitty
> 
> View attachment 5063396


Fresh trim too, he looks great.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You gonna try? How long is your drive? There's always spots they don't know about.


I probably should have went to mammoth’s sister mountain, June.
Oh well, there are a few lifts that remain y crowded no matter what.
Should still be


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I usually don’t ski weekends or holidays, but I thought today would be a travel day, by the looks of the parking lot crowds, I am wrong once again


There were several times I put on my boots, headed out the front door and noped my way back into the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good morning...Looks like a shit ton of snow! Happy skiing!!
> 
> It's feeling like a bacon and eggs kind of morning!


I'm off to pick up some gas line, sprung a leak last night and had to shut down the gas into the house LOL. Thankfully my pets have fur and feathers and seem untroubled. Catch you guys a little later off to get a couple valves and some flex hose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There were several times I put on my boots, headed out the front door and noped my way back into the house. View attachment 5063403


Yup....and sometimes ya gotta loosen up your suspenders and jump right in with a big smile and hate every minute of it.......you only know your good at that when you get a nice tip at the end. Fools ha! 



Ah, I loved it lol I'm just kidding


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm off to pick up some gas line, sprung a leak last night and had to shut down the gas into the house LOL. Thankfully my pets have fur and feathers and seem untroubled. Catch you guys a little later off to get a couple valves and some flex hose.


Wow. Natural gas I assume? Around here it is buried in the ground, until it enters the structure, then it is black iron pipe, usually with a drip leg installed. Actually, the iron starts on the exterior, on residential, it’s 1/2 inch. Away from the building, it’s plastic. I cut one once.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Fresh trim too, he looks great.


Thank you, he was groomed on Thursday. I don’t like the traditional poodle cut with the shaved pointy snout and poofy head.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2022)

53 cookies, my lovely assistant just tested one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 53 cookies, my lovely assistant just tested one.
> 
> View attachment 5063437


Those look really really good!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> my lovely assistant just tested one.


 T-Minus 22 min till Nap time and counting!

Please give report


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2022)

Ok


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @manfredo how were your cookies? I didn’t finish mine last night, waking the oven now.


I thought they were working well...I ate one while watching a movie and was really sleepy, went to bed a little earlier than normal, but woke up about the normal amount of times. I'll try 2 tonight. 




curious2garden said:


>


That's what I was thinking!! 



Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, he was groomed on Thursday. I don’t like the traditional poodle cut with the shaved pointy snout and poofy head.


He's so handsome!!



Laughing Grass said:


> 53 cookies, my lovely assistant just tested one.
> 
> View attachment 5063437


You have a brave assistant this early in the day...I'm betting a nap will be forthcoming!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 53 cookies, my lovely assistant just tested one.
> 
> View attachment 5063437


I’d deal with celiac for your cookies. Although those celifree cookies were awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

@Paul Drake I was just thinking about you. Got heat?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2022)

]


manfredo said:


> I thought they were working well...I ate one while watching a movie and was really sleepy, went to bed a little earlier than normal, but woke up about the normal amount of times. I'll try 2 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe take the second one right before you go to bed so it’s hitting you after you’re already asleeep.

she’s messed up and still ramping up, that was stupid.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake I was just thinking about you. Got heat?


78 currently. Supposed to get into the 80s.

what were you thinking


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 78 currently. Supposed to get into the 80s.
> 
> what were you thinking View attachment 5063488


I mean the house lol 


But ok I'll go check the fire


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I mean the house lol
> 
> 
> But ok I'll go check the fire


Not a word from the contractor. Home warranty is a joke.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I mean the house lol
> 
> 
> But ok I'll go check the fire


I put the crumble in my puffco pen and it rocks. Rips and vapes forever.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

Anybody want to play hockey?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anybody want to play hockey?
> View attachment 5063501


I slid under my car once getting out of it. That was a bitch.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Maybe take the second one right before you go to bed so it’s hitting you after you’re already asleeep.
> ...


She be napping soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Wow. Natural gas I assume? Around here it is buried in the ground, until it enters the structure, then it is black iron pipe, usually with a drip leg installed. Actually, the iron starts on the exterior, on residential, it’s 1/2 inch. Away from the building, it’s plastic. I cut one once.


You use flex hose to come off the black pipe to your appliances. It's 'difficult' to plumb appliances to rigid. I also like to put a valve where it comes off the rigid pipe because flex hose is usually your weak point, over the years with large temp change. I'm almost done.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 53 cookies, my lovely assistant just tested one.
> 
> View attachment 5063437


Make her something warm and fatty or just pour her some etoh! LOL they look beautiful


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You use flex hose to come off the black pipe to your appliances. It's 'difficult' to plumb appliances to rigid. I also like to put a valve where it comes off the rigid pipe because flex hose is usually your weak point, over the years with large temp change. I'm almost done.


You’re hands have scream at you.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm almost done.


 Don't forget to use soap spray on all connectors please.

If it bubbles, it leaks. I'd like to keep ya around longer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Don't forget to use soap spray on all connectors please.
> 
> If it bubbles, it leaks. I'd like to keep ya around longer.


Thanks Paco! I'm buttoning up right now. Just turned the gas back on (my new valves are on and fixed the problem). I finished the hook up to the water heater and am going to vacuum the dryer hose since I moved it out then finish that connection when I've got the dust up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Paco! I'm buttoning up right now. Just turned the gas back on (my new valves are on and fixed the problem). I finished the hook up to the water heater and am going to vacuum the dryer hose since I moved it out then finish that connection when I've got the dust up.


My hero


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

AC works. It’s warm today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> AC works. It’s warm today.
> View attachment 5063525


I'll trade you


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

I went into the city to salt my friends sidewalks...Their side street was so bad...It's a slight incline and I slid right against the curb, then I couldn't get my car going when it was time to leave...I had to back down into a driveway and go down the hill, very slowly.

I made it home safely though, and gonna cook up a ham and scalloped potatoes for dinner, after some cloning, etc,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I went into the city to salt my friends sidewalks...Their side street was so bad...It's a slight incline and I slid right against the curb, then I couldn't get my car going when it was time to leave...I had to back down into a driveway and go down the hill, very slowly.
> 
> I made it home safely though, and gonna cook up a ham and scalloped potatoes for dinner, after some cloning, etc,
> 
> ...


Did the town do anything?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did the town do anything?


The town, where I live outside the city is all clear, at least my road. The main streets in the city are fine, but it looks like they probably hit the side streets once with salt lightly and it hasn't worked yet....They waited too long it appears, and now they are just waiting it out as it's supposed to hit mid 30's...It ls 34f right now. 

All you could hear were sirens blaring all over the city. The side streets fooled a lot of people I'm sure...almost got me! The towns are all short on plow drivers this year too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There were several times I put on my boots, headed out the front door and noped my way back into the house. View attachment 5063403


hey, great day, single line all day, no wait


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> hey, great day, single line all day, no wait


Hell yeah.


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll trade you View attachment 5063544View attachment 5063544


Same.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2022)

420God said:


> Same.
> View attachment 5063628


Makes me feel a little bit better thanks for that lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> AC works. It’s warm today.
> View attachment 5063525


Even if I throw some of these things


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 9, 2022)

…..


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 9, 2022)

GO BUCS


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm trying to choke down 2 of these cookies, and I think it's going to require a 2nd glass of milk. They are hard to get down....They taste like they have some weird spice in them (yeah hash), and they are extra chewy. 

What happened??/ LG hand out her cookies, and everyone's asleep?? I'm gonna have to get her recipe.

Made a great dinner....ham, scalloped potatoes, peaches, fresh French bread, lots of dabs...My buddy that came over to eat passed out hard from dabs...I had to slam his chair to wake him, and hius eyes were bleeding...I said go home!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Even if I throw some of these things View attachment 5063631


Is there carbs in weed?? Idk man thick and fudgey is making me giggle a little too much.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Anyone


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anyone View attachment 5063900


I'm in

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Gotta be up in 3 hours or so 
Gonna be one of those, fall asleep and time to get up. Gotta go to the office this week. Probably go m-w. Gonna smoke another and close my eyes

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

My goodness, a joint and coffee, nice. Been awhile. Electrician coming this morning! Yay as the temperature’s gonna drop into the 40’s.

Good morning beautiful


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You use flex hose to come off the black pipe to your appliances. It's 'difficult' to plumb appliances to rigid. I also like to put a valve where it comes off the rigid pipe because flex hose is usually your weak point, over the years with large temp change. I'm almost done.


My first house was a oldy, drafty, knob and tubey with galvanized iron plumbing. Learned how to fix, replace, thread, cobble. What a PITA.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I slid under my car once getting out of it. That was a bitch.


I did kinda the same thing but getting into the car. Pulled hard on the handle, door frozen shut, feets slid under the rocker sill skinning shins full length. Luckily I was young and spry enough and didn't bang my head.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I did kinda the same thing but getting into the car. Pulled hard on the handle, door frozen shut, feets slid under the rocker sill skinning shins full length. Luckily I was young and spry enough and didn't bang my head.


I just wanted to make sure nobody saw me


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just wanted to make sure nobody saw me


lol, when I established I didn't break anything or get a concussion, I did the quick look around to make sure of that too


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 10, 2022)

Good morning while my data connects. Do not drop your phone into wet ice slush!!!
The rice only half revived it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Make her something warm and fatty or just pour her some etoh! LOL they look beautiful


She started coming back around by 4pm. Strongest cookies I've ever made lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Morning






Yay Monday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Wakey wakey


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5063962


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5063975


Warm there today? This week isn't looking good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wakey wakey


I don’t understand


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t understand


Hands off snakey?


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 10, 2022)

Good morning RIU 

I wish I knew how many feet (probably miles) of of gas line (black pipe) I cut , threaded and installed during my hvac career.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hands off snakey?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Good morning RIU View attachment 5064020
> 
> I wish I knew how many feet (probably miles) of of gas line (black pipe) I cut , threaded and installed during my hvac career.


Appears the breaker is 50 and needs to be 60


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 10, 2022)

@Paul Drake The data plate should say how many amps it draws .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 10, 2022)

Morning. Time to wake n bake.

Testing out some Larrys Breath flower before I dip into the concentrates.



Brrrrr


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning. Time to wake n bake.
> 
> Testing out some Larrys Breath flower before I dip into the concentrates.
> 
> ...


Nice/not nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

To all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nice/not nice


Ditto


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Dab time


----------



## 420God (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm not leaving the house today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

420God said:


> I'm not leaving the house today.
> View attachment 5064039


Ouch Damn you stay warm somehow in the meantime ear


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5063962


My parents never warned me so I never warned my children. It's working out so far.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning. Time to wake n bake.
> 
> Testing out some Larrys Breath flower before I dip into the concentrates.
> 
> ...


Lovely and well trimmed, I'm assuming you grew it? I have to head up and start chopping and I said that last week LOL


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> My first house was a oldy, drafty, knob and tubey with galvanized iron plumbing. Learned how to fix, replace, thread, cobble. What a PITA.


That's sounds like most of the homes I have owned. The majority were built 100 years ago. Nothing is ever square or plumb.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Warm there today? This week isn't looking good.
> 
> View attachment 5063989


Yeah quit sending that shit down here!! 

I have the boiler AND fireplace going, as well as a few electric heaters. 

2 cookies had me still stoned this morning...I went back to bed for an extra 1.5 hours. I DID sleep better , but I don't like waking up extra tired. Plus they taste like crap...Thought I was gonna be sick choking them down!

Cloning and transplanting on the agenda today. Cold and getting colder. Tonight and tomorrow will be extreme!  (frozen cheeks)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's sounds like most of the homes I have owned. The majority were built 100 years ago. Nothing is ever square or plumb.


My house was built in 1932 and I haven't gotta clue about that witch you speak of


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My parents never warned me so I never warned my children. It's working out so far.


I think I. had to the most protective parents ever. If I believed them everyone and everything was out to get me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I. had to the most protective parents every. If I believed them everyone and everything was out to get me.


They are


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I. had to the most protective parents every. If I believed them everyone and everything was out to get me.


Smart parents


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Smart parents


Yeah but it didn’t take


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah quit sending that shit down here!!
> 
> I have the boiler AND fireplace going, as well as a few electric heaters.
> 
> ...


sharing is caring

I took this from my parents garage yesterday. Not sure how old it is, it generates a lot of heat


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

My younger brother would let his kids watch scary movies when they were pretty young.

He said there was no Pumpkin Head or Freddy Krueger BUT there are people that think they’re vampires, etc.

oh yeah strict parents


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5064054


And some of us parents don't lie to our kids about f****** them up for the rest of their lives he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> sharing is caring
> 
> I took this from my parents garage yesterday. Not sure how old it is, it generates a lot of heat
> 
> View attachment 5064057


 in that case do not leave that plugged in overnight To be safe please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Smart parents





Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but it didn’t take


When I was 16 I changed high schools to one in a different town 40k away. For the first couple days my dad followed all the way to school, drove right behind me, didn't even try to blend into the traffic lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone doing.....from what i've been seeing it's cold.....so stay warm

woke up this morning to a chilly morning 39F but with a 15 to 20mph gusty wind........high today 56F and the winds should die down......

Just made a fresh pot of coffee.....so if ya need a warm up.....

gonna eat my breakfast, and have some coffee......got a stock order to do today, this is gonna be interesting.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> sharing is caring
> 
> I took this from my parents garage yesterday. Not sure how old it is, it generates a lot of heat
> 
> View attachment 5064057


One of the good ones


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I was 16 I changed high schools to one in a different town 40k away. For the first couple days my dad all the way to school, drove right behind me, didn't even try to blend into the traffic lol.


40,000 miles away? Nevermind my mind isn’t right currently


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> in that case do not leave that plugged in overnight To be safe please


For sure! I used it for a bit yesterday, but I couldn't keep the dog away from it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For sure! I used it for a bit yesterday, but I couldn't keep the dog away from it.


Get it off of him and he will.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 40,000 miles away? Nevermind my mind isn’t right currently


lol Kilometers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

definitely put something under those legs on the floor and enjoy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Kilometers.


I don’t know your Alien ways


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> definitely put something under those legs on the floor and enjoy.


I grabbed it for the den in the basement. It's laminate on a concrete floor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t know your Alien ways


* .62


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I grabbed it for the den in the basement. It's laminate on a concrete floor.


Hope no one called the cops on you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> * .62


Is it 68 degrees


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For sure! I used it for a bit yesterday, but I couldn't keep the dog away from it.


Give him a treat when you turn it on


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Kilometers.


LOL my wife went to look at how cold it was this morning....and said oh shit it's -20! I laughed and said it's not. She called me over to show me lol I said maybe in Canada...we use fahrenheit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it 68 degrees


Multiple kilometers by .62 to get the miles.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Multiple kilometers by .62 to get the miles.


That seems like a pita


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Give him a treat when you turn it on


@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL my wife went to look at how cold it was this morning....and said oh shit it's -20! I laughed and said it's not. She called me over to show me lol I said maybe in Canada...we use fahrenheit.


If it was -40 she would be right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass


The fins are really hot and he's kinda stupid.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

No rain or snow on the horizon.



I don't see anything in the Pacific making it here through the 22nd. Big ridge shown on the GFS map sending everything north.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

I hate computers!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Dabbed while the electrician was working. Asked if he minded me.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

This is our newest weather woman, I can't handle her voice but DAYUM! I swear she is 6' tall, skinny but well put together.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I. had to the most protective parents ever. If I believed them everyone and everything was out to get me.


LOL in the 50's and 60's growing up some held an attitude that if you were stupid enough to be taken out child version 2.0 would be stronger, smarter, better and faster! They gave us a LOT of freedom because they created us so possibly they could do better. It was never outright said except for Bill Cosby.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabbed while the electrician was working. Asked if he minded me.


And did he look jealous lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> This is our newest weather woman, I can't handle her voice but DAYUM! I swear she is 6' tall, skinny but well put together.
> View attachment 5064082


what station?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> what station?


Gonna change stations?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Gonna change stations?


I'm too far away, just idle interest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> what station?


KCRA-TV


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> KCRA-TV


^^^ She knows


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL in the 50's and 60's growing up some held an attitude that if you were stupid enough to be taken out child version 2.0 would be stronger, smarter, better and faster! They gave us a LOT of freedom because they created us so possibly they could do better. It was never outright said except for Bill Cosby.


It would have been cool to be part of that generation. Having helicopter parents know where you are and what you're doing at all times was kinda annoying.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^ She knows











Melanie Black (@melaniehtv) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 672 Following, 448 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Melanie Black (@melaniehtv)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would have been cool to be part of that generation. Having helicopter parents know where you are and what you're doing at all times was kinda annoying.


It was great, we were basically turned loose until the street lights came on then we had to be home


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Melanie Black (@melaniehtv) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 16K Followers, 672 Following, 448 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Melanie Black (@melaniehtv)
> ...


But what's her only fans info?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Melanie Black (@melaniehtv) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 16K Followers, 672 Following, 448 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Melanie Black (@melaniehtv)
> ...


I'm not a member, they stopped the freebies about a year ago


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t even attempt to go to the off leash park this morning. He’s a bigger wuss about the cold than I am. Do your guys handle it very well?


Paulie doesn’t care. He’ll ask for out to bask in the sun, doesn’t matter if it’s 20 or 90. Above 90 he likes shade.


DarkWeb said:


> But what's her only fans info?


@neosapien


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would have been cool to be part of that generation. Having helicopter parents know where you are and what you're doing at all times was kinda annoying.


Well they had a rough idea of where we were and what we were doing but none of the technology available today. I didn't have cellphones or internet when I had kids, there simply wasn't any.

What they did have was a very closely connected set of spys. ANY adult could question you and report back. Hell if they swatted you you didn't dare complain because your parents would have done twice the damage. Oh and they never EVER took your side against the teacher, even when the teacher was wrong. That was considered your job to learn to deal with difficult situations yourself. It was very different and you knew you could die or get in bad trouble. So we were a little more careful than kids today.

I don't ever remember seeing a depressed kid either. We were all very unhappy at times for external reasons and that was reinforced when I had my first job in Mental Health. They were different times from now. I'm not sure how we got here or why.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> KCRA-TV


There are a lot of pics of her with an ankle bracelet, not the jewelry type. I like bad girls


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> There are a lot of pics of her with an ankle bracelet, not the jewelry type. I like bad girls


I saw that too and immediately thought ankle monitor. 

I think it's her microphone because there's nowhere to put it on her dress.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> sharing is caring
> 
> I took this from my parents garage yesterday. Not sure how old it is, it generates a lot of heat
> 
> View attachment 5064057


Those are the BEST electric heaters...They are efficient, quiet, and last forever. I kept 3 of them on hand when I had rentals, and if someones heat went out on a weekend or late, I could heat any rental with 2 of them...even a whole whose. I have one going in my bedroom right now, and it'll be on til spring. ...and another in my veg room in the basement set on a timer with the light.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabbed while the electrician was working. Asked if he minded me.


what did he say??? Can I have one.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> sharing is caring
> 
> I took this from my parents garage yesterday. Not sure how old it is, it generates a lot of heat
> 
> View attachment 5064057


When Bavarians get proper smashed


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

The Lookah is here, and charging. I need to get some chores done before any more dabs though. 

And I really need a maid...a 420 friendly maid!! Preferably one that smokes so I can pay her in ganga and dabs....after she is done! Trimming experience would put her on the Christmas card list!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw that too and immediately thought ankle monitor.
> 
> *I think it's her microphone *because there's nowhere to put it on her dress.


Good point, hadn't thought of that


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely and well trimmed, I'm assuming you grew it? I have to head up and start chopping and I said that last week LOL


Yep. I got it as a freebie in a trade. 

They're still in flower or did you pull them out to be chopped? Another week shouldnt hurt. Hell, give em another day and just do it tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Well they had a rough idea of where we were and what we were doing but none of the technology available today. I didn't have cellphones or internet when I had kids, there simply wasn't any.
> 
> What they did have was a very closely connected set of spys. ANY adult could question you and report back. Hell if they swatted you you didn't dare complain because your parents would have done twice the damage. Oh and they never EVER took your side against the teacher, even when the teacher was wrong. That was considered your job to learn to deal with difficult situations yourself. It was very different and you knew you could die or get in bad trouble. So we were a little more careful than kids today.
> 
> I don't ever remember seeing a depressed kid either. We were all very unhappy at times for external reasons and that was reinforced when I had my first job in Mental Health. They were different times from now. I'm not sure how we got here or why.


Always being in contact sucked lol. I think your way is better. I moved out at 18 and totally wasn't prepared to be living on my own.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Just out of the oven


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *The Lookah is here, and charging*. I need to get some chores done before any more dabs though.
> 
> And I really need a maid...a 420 friendly maid!! Preferably one that smokes so I can pay her in ganga and dabs....after she is done! Trimming experience would put her on the Christmas card list!


Mine came today also


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

]




manfredo said:


> Those are the BEST electric heaters...They are efficient, quiet, and last forever. I kept 3 of them on hand when I had rentals, and if someones heat went out on a weekend or late, I could heat any rental with 2 of them...even a whole whose. I have one going in my bedroom right now, and it'll be on til spring. ...and another in my veg room in the basement set on a timer with the light.


the CSA / UL sticker says 1997 lol, I’m surprised it still works. The dial on the front is missing and it has some gross shit that a magic eraser won’t remove.

I think it’s been used in the garage for the last 25 years.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Good point, hadn't thought of that


It does make me wonder if she has to do something balletic for clear vox.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a little quad 0 steel wool that might pull it right off. Try it lightly first to make sure you don't score the paint.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try some lighter fluid or paint thinner on a cloth. Edit: kinda looks like tiny bug eggs


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's kind if strange, and I have never seen that "gunk" before. Maybe if it was in the garage something was spilled on it. ...or it was used to thaw something out, etc. 

These units are filled with oil...I'd just be concerned that it might have leaked...You should be able to shake it and hear the oil move in it. I've never seen one leak though. Mine are all ancient too, but they still make them by a bunch of different brands.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that's kind if strange, and I have never seen that "gunk" before. Maybe if it was in the garage something was spilled on it. ...or it was used to thaw something out, etc.
> 
> These units are filled with oil...I'd just be concerned that it might have leaked...You should be able to shake it and hear the oil move in it. I've never seen one leak though. Mine are all ancient too, but they still make them by a bunch of different brands.


I had one that lasted for 25 yrs, last year after storage when I fired it up it started smoking and sparking; but no oil leaks lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try a little quad 0 steel wool that might pull it right off. Try it lightly first to make sure you don't score the paint.


I tried green scrubbie pad. I don't have any steel wool. Dad secretly smoked cigarettes in the garage could be from that I guess. 


manfredo said:


> Yeah that's kind if strange, and I have never seen that "gunk" before. Maybe if it was in the garage something was spilled on it. ...or it was used to thaw something out, etc.
> 
> These units are filled with oil...I'd just be concerned that it might have leaked...You should be able to shake it and hear the oil move in it. I've never seen one leak though. Mine are all ancient too, but they still make them by a bunch of different brands.


I don't think it's a leak, it's only on the top vent, not the ones on the side or bottom. 



Singlemalt said:


> Edit: kinda looks like tiny bug eggs


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried green scrubbie pad. I don't have any steel wool. Dad secretly smoked cigarettes in the garage could be from that I guess.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a leak, it's only on the top vent, not the ones on the side or bottom.
> ...





https://www.amazon.ca/Steel-Super-Rhodes-American-Finish/dp/B074MDTWQR/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2MR01OZ7D34OS&keywords=quad+zero+steel+wool&qid=1641846635&sprefix=quad+zero+steel+wool%2Caps%2C120&sr=8-1


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried green scrubbie pad. I don't have any steel wool. Dad secretly smoked cigarettes in the garage could be from that I guess.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a leak, it's only on the top vent, not the ones on the side or bottom.
> ...


It's beer and sawdust  


Does it get sticky when it's on and hot?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's beer and sawdust
> 
> 
> Does it get sticky when it's on and hot?


Quad 0 will fix that too LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's beer and sawdust
> 
> 
> Does it get sticky when it's on and hot?


Are we still talking about the heater?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Quad 0 will fix that too LOL


I use it all the time. Last was on that walnut. I came in the morning after I put a coat of tung oil on and noticed runs.......that I did not do. So I said hey did you touch this? "Nope! Oh wait I may have last night" lol so I told my boss to stay out of the shop


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are we still talking about the heater?


I knew you would say something like that! 






















Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

Tsp and a green scrubby pad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)

u are? where???

were waldo kinda thing?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried green scrubbie pad. I don't have any steel wool. Dad secretly smoked cigarettes in the garage could be from that I guess.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a leak, it's only on the top vent, not the ones on the side or bottom.
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> iM Her


Ok her welcome to the mad house known as RIU looking forward to seeing what you do next as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> iM Her


Spamming the site is not attractive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> ur spam


O no Mister Billlllll


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tsp and a green scrubby pad.
> 
> View attachment 5064248


Surprisingly 4-0 steel wool doesn't scratch like those darn green scrubbies


Singlemalt said:


>


Not giving up on the bugs, eh?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 10, 2022)

Well gosh, I guess I'm rubber and your glue....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Well gosh, I guess I'm rubber and your glue....


Too much english, I don't think he can understand that. On a related topic has anyone noticed that the socks we're getting seem to be of poorer quality lately?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Surprisingly 4-0 steel wool doesn't scratch like those darn green scrubbies
> 
> *Not giving up on the bugs, eh?*


Never! No retreat


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> iM King Toot


fify


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Never! No retreat


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> iM King Tut


LOL just another kiddo not old enough to be on this site enjoying the hospitality of mommy's basement. But that's just a guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> g home nga


What does nga mean?


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What does nga mean?


He's is recruiting: https://www.nga.mil/


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5064305


I'm sure that's how it appears in its' mind. Unfortunately I'm betting this is the likely reality


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 10, 2022)

Does the A stand for AssHat?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5064308


I'm sure if he posted what he really meant mommy would wash his mouth out with soap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Gat??!!! Howling


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> National Gat Association


Hello 
DO YOU SPEAK ENGLISH?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> national propane gas association


FIFY

Is that you Hank?? Welcome old buddy!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure if he posted what he really meant mommy would wash his mouth out with soap.


I have the perfect gum for her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hello
> DO YOU SPEAK ENGLISH?


A boy of few words


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> Mexico :46


Kind of reminded me of this favorite


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> iM King Tut


How’d you get so funky?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

@DarkWeb are you as unimpressed with the Lookah as I am? 

I love things that come with zero instructions...I can't even figure out how to get the clear cap off the thing!!

Looked at every YouTube video there is...Noe of them show it. Like seriously?? 

If it was an Amazon purchase, it would be on it's way back!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @DarkWeb  are you as unimpressed with the Lookah as I am?
> 
> I love things that come with zero instructions...I can't even figure out how to get the clear cap off the thing!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm with you on this one. It's cool but not as cool as I was thinking. It is cool because it heats up almost instantly. I do like that. And I'm sure after figuring it out it will be cooler. But I was looking at stuff online and there's really no help. LOL I definitely don't like how to turn it on and off. Accidentally put into party mode and also have a difficult time getting it to change between temps. 


Hey it's on sale again


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @DarkWeb are you as unimpressed with the Lookah as I am?
> 
> I love things that come with zero instructions...I can't even figure out how to get the clear cap off the thing!!
> 
> ...


Just pull the cap. It's glass so have a good hold on it. I kept trying to unscrew it. It's got o-rings holding it on.

On the back of the box I have no idea how modes 4,5,6 work.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I'm with you on this one. It's cool but not as cool as I was thinking. It is cool because it heats up almost instantly. I do like that. And I'm sure after figuring it out it will be cooler. But I was looking at stuff online and there's really no help. LOL I definitely don't like how to turn it on and off. Accidentally put into party mode and also have a difficult time getting it to change between temps.
> 
> 
> Hey it's on sale again


Yeah I just inquired about returning it. We should have went with the one Meta has for $40.

I'll bet you they won't take it back! We shall see...I'm not using it just yet, but thanks, I did get the freakin' cap off at least....It was tight as can be!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I just inquired about returning it. We should have went with the one Meta has for $40.
> 
> I'll bet you they won't take it back! We shall see...I'm not using it just yet, but thanks, I did get the freakin' cap off at least....It was tight as can be!


I'm looking at it like.....it's worth $40....then all the accessories are added........still about $40 bucks to much lol. But I still like that it heats fast and I think I filled up my butane torch two or three times over the weekend. So I like that I can just charge it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Ok I think I figured out 4,5,6 now. I'm gonna get some water.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah, 4 is really nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah this way is very smooth and you can get a big dab


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah this way is very smooth and you can get a big dab
> View attachment 5064382


the casual viewer could mistakenly assume you’re reviewing an electronic butt plug.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

"How'd you get the burns on your asshole?"


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> the casual viewer could mistakenly assume you’re reviewing an electronic butt plug.


It's not?


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

All these newfangled thingamabobbies, back in my day we had papers and I had my corn cob pipe.


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> All these newfangled thingamabobbies, back in my day we had papers and I had my corn cob pipe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not?


I would like to try your electronic butt plug.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5064415


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like to try your electronic butt plug.


The o-rings are tight, but I don't know how tight


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dolphin Ladies, get yourself on









Dolphin study could help us understand the evolution of female pleasure


Scientists suggest the dolphin clitoris plays an important role in sexual pleasure, helping us understand the evolution of this behavior.




www.inverse.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5064415


What happens when it is in reverse hmmm???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go Dolphin Ladies, get yourself on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on that please


----------



## DCcan (Jan 11, 2022)

gk1d said:


> iM King Tut


Hey, you guys got a new pet while I was gone, still housebreaking him I see.
Looks like he's peed in a few spots and tried to make friends.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 11, 2022)

Been avoiding this place, laughing and typing hurts.
Sprained my shoulder in the fall last week, finally can lift my elbow level with my ear.
Beer was out of reach on the left side of the cabinet, couldn't reach with my right arm, that was scary.
Had to use a spatula to move things to get it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2022)

Was planning on going into the office a few more days this week... nope. People are getting sick. My boss told me to stay home. I told my crew to stay home as well. 
Not that I want to go into the office but this is starting to suck. I'm a home body and don't like people, so staying home and distant, is fine by me. But this sucks.

Silver lining, I don't have to go in the office. Super bonus,... I can smoke weed all day    

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

WTF!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Morning






It's cold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

-18°


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> -18°


Fahrenheit?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Been avoiding this place, laughing and typing hurts.
> Sprained my shoulder in the fall last week, finally can lift my elbow level with my ear.
> Beer was out of reach on the left side of the cabinet, couldn't reach with my right arm, that was scary.
> Had to use a spatula to move things to get it.


Ouch, I hope you bounce back fast! One word of advice be careful snagging cans above you with a spatula and intending to catch them. They hurt like hell when they hit your foot. I finally moved to extra long BBQ Tongs because I'm short and I got tired of failing the reflex, catch test.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Waiting for the sun to put some color back into the sky.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fahrenheit?


LOL yeah. A little warmer off the mountain....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

I think it's working. The big water bubble that was squishing around under the screen is gone... 

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

3f here, or -11f with the wind chill...and i have to go out this morning for a car inspection, and I just plowed my driveway to get back in.

Bacon and eggs coming right up!!

Brrrrrrr....and ouch!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 3f here, or -11f with the wind chill...and i have to go out this morning for a car inspection, and I just plowed my driveway to get back in.
> 
> Bacon and eggs coming right up!!
> 
> Brrrrrrr....and ouch!!


Thick cut??


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

55 and sunny and the heat works 
Got our second, hopefully negative tests yesterday.
Covid sucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 55 and sunny and the heat works
> Got our second, hopefully negative tests yesterday.
> Covid sucks


Feeling better?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Feeling better?


Yes somewhat, thanks.
Idk what I’ve got to do but I need to get out of the house!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night the wife had a brownie he he he ha ha ha he they are working


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

Howdy everyone....morning....hope everyone is good and staying warm as possible....it's darn chilly out there

woke up this morning to a chilly 41F light wind from the north.....high today mid 50's 

welp just started a new pot.....coffee be up soon 

now i'm gonna eat.....bacon and egg taco's yes please......add a little sauce and boom.....gonna feel that later...

been a wild morning wife woke up coughing and her allergies are going berzerk freaking cedar, ckd her for a fever, nope.....she just told me she isn't feeling very well, so i set her up with some meds and an extra immune booster drink.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2022)

Morning all.

Just let my dogs out and I think their pee froze mid stream. They usually play for a while but not today. They finished their business and booked it back to house at full tilt.







DCcan said:


> Been avoiding this place, laughing and typing hurts.
> Sprained my shoulder in the fall last week, finally can lift my elbow level with my ear.
> Beer was out of reach on the left side of the cabinet, couldn't reach with my right arm, that was scary.
> Had to use a spatula to move things to get it.


Be careful. Dont want your beer overly foamed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Heatwave here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone....morning....hope everyone is good and staying warm as possible....it's darn chilly out there
> 
> woke up this morning to a chilly 41F light wind from the north.....high today mid 50's
> 
> ...


How goes the legalization of the wife another words did you get her card or any more information about it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How goes the legalization of the wife another words did you get her card or any more information about it


we're working on it, she goes back to the dr later this month and we'll find out.....

from my reading looks like i can grow....but just cbd stuff....so i'm looking at the idea of getting the grower license....figuring out the price of that license is a bitch....i was watching one thread on here about it too....but he dropped off the map lately so no new info.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2022)

Time for a dab.

I'm really liking this Lemon Tree rosin from East Coast Cure. Its really motivating.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we're working on it, she goes back to the dr later this month and we'll find out.....
> 
> from my reading looks like i can grow....but just cbd stuff....so i'm looking at the idea of getting the grower license....figuring out the price of that license is a bitch....i was watching one thread on here about it too....but he dropped off the map lately so no new info.....


Sounds like they're going to continue to make it harder on the states residents...or milk them for more and more fees. 

I'd probably go with the "CBD stuff" and mix in some "regular stuff" and just keep it on the down low.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we're working on it, she goes back to the dr later this month and we'll find out.....
> 
> from my reading looks like i can grow....but just cbd stuff....so i'm looking at the idea of getting the grower license....figuring out the price of that license is a bitch....i was watching one thread on here about it too....but he dropped off the map lately so no new info.....


It would cost 185$ for a cbd license here does it work for her best of luck with that


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

You can’t grow anything here except old!


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

I happen to know a guy that has CBD seeds.



<<<<<<


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It would cost 185$ for a cbd license here does it work for her best of luck with that


really she needs a combo of both, cbd does help a little, but she needs to THC to calm down the spasms she has, and i'm sorry the .3% thc lvl is not gonna cut it for her....so like Tang mentioned




Tangerine_ said:


> Sounds like they're going to continue to make it harder on the states residents...or milk them for more and more fees.
> 
> I'd probably go with the "CBD stuff" and mix in some "regular stuff" and just keep it on the down low.


^^^^^ i'm gonna have mix in some of the other genetics i have along with it this way can get a good mix

and yes this state will try to squeeze every cent out of u


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

all i have to say is screw abbot, for taking so long, come on Beto kick his arse when the elections come up


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

Have you heard about Sinead’s son? Took his own 17 year old life. She and I are the same age and very much alike. I’m sad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you heard about Sinead’s son? Took his own 17 year old life. She and I are the same age and very much alike. I’m sad.


Yeah, very sad. My cousin's son just did the same a few months back. 15, I only met him once when he was born


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, very sad. My cousin's son just did the same a few months back. 15, I only met him once when he was born


I’m sorry.
This kid was on suicide watch and apparently just walked out of the hospital. 
I’m so sick of mental health be treated like a choice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2022)

Just bought my Harry Mack Energy Exchange Tour tickets! April 6th, I hope covid will be more manageable then. Got 4 of 'em with a VIP table, so excited. I was wondering how Harry is going to do his thing in a live concert setting, and the last 10 minutes of this video shows how this will work. So dope...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ...snagging cans above you with a spatula and intending to catch them...


I did exactly that this summer but it was a 28oz can of diced tomatos from on top of the fridge that I fumbled the pickup and it landed on top of my bare foot. Thought for sure I broke something and it turned some interesting colors. Hurt like a MF.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I did exactly that this summer but it was a 28oz can of diced tomatos from on top of the fridge that I fumbled the pickup and it landed on top of my bare foot. Thought for sure I broke something and it turned some interesting colors. Hurt like a MF.


When I had my rotator cuff repair and was wearing a sling, I was fishing something out of the freezer, and out rolled a 5 pound frozen chicken. I instinctively caught it, and shortly after the throbbing started. I can't remember now if they exrayed it or did another MRI, but all was ok. Probably lucky I had the sling on. 

Well the car is legal again, and the new repair shop seems pretty honest...so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> When I had my rotator cuff repair and was wearing a sling, I was fishing something out of the freezer, and out rolled a 5 pound frozen chicken. I instinctively caught it, and shortly after the throbbing started. I can't remember now if they exrayed it or did another MRI, but all was ok. Probably lucky I had the sling on.
> 
> Well the car is legal again, and the new repair shop seems pretty honest...so far.


@manfredo 
Did you try the Lookah?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @manfredo
> Did you try the Lookah?


no, but I probably will.

I contacted them about returning it, but so far nada. Must be "one of those" places!! I really should have known from their advertising. It just screams "we don't give a fuck".


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

Where’s @curious2garden


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> no, but I probably will.
> 
> I contacted them about returning it, but so far nada. Must be "one of those" places!! I really should have known from their advertising. It just screams "we don't give a fuck".


I'm kinda liking it. It's very convenient. 



Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5064847


Ready!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm kinda liking it. It's very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Ready!


Go Sour Diesel crumble


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

I'll join in.  Just coffee with infused oil for me...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

I was looking thru some of my jars. The Mrs asked why I saved so many. BECAUSE SOMETIMES YOU PACKED ONE OF THEM FULL OF HASH AND FORGET ABOUT IT. Yes, yes I did. @raratt you rock babe.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @curious2garden


My bet is trimming


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm kinda liking it. It's very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Ready!


I'll probably (have to) keep it . I just wasn't impressed when I opened it, plus it looks possibly used. The logo is worn off or didn't print right. I was like whaaaaaat? 



I do believe it's time to fire up the press though, or at least venture to the dungeon, and check on the slaves in bondage. I thought I spotted balls on a few of my testers... in with a room full of gals in week 4 of flower. Don't want anyone busting a nut down there!! The girls are looking marvelous. Super sticky and fat, just the way I like them, and we don't need them getting knocked up!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'll probably (have to) keep it . I just wasn't impressed when I opened it, plus it looks possibly used. The logo is worn off or didn't print right. I was like whaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it's time to fire up the press though, or at least venture to the dungeon, and check on the slaves in bondage. I thought I spotted balls on a few of my testers... in with a room full of gals in week 4 of flower. Don't want anyone busting a nut down there!! The girls are looking marvelous. Super sticky and fat, just the way I like them, and we don't need them getting knocked up!


How much were those vapes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How much were those vapes?


$120


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Food


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 5064889


rodent McNuggets? Are they spicy? Looks Buffalo


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 5064889


That triggered a craving for fried shrimp!!

Got to eat good on these colds days...I had bacon for breakfast and lunch today! But that was the last of it.  

Supposed to get up to 30f tomorrow here...Grocery run!

I have this weird pain in my right hand today...Like a crampy, spasm, restless leg feeling in my hand. Maybe just the cold, but I don't like it. It was so cold last night I slept with long johns and pajamas under an electric blanket!!

Speaking of, I feel a nap coming on!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm out of Baileys


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm out of Baileys


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


>


IKR! I remember buying three bottles, I don't remember drinking three bottles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm out of Baileys


Have any whiskey?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Have any whiskey?


Yea, doesn't work with hot chocolate tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea, doesn't work with hot chocolate tho.


Vodka? Dark Russian


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea, doesn't work with hot chocolate tho.


Vodka does.
For a real stealth buzz, use vodka in pancake batter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

No vodka. virgin hot chocolate 

I think someone broke in and stole a bottle lol no way we drank that much.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> For a real stealth buzz


 Replace the water in the drinking bottle with vodka.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No vodka. virgin hot chocolate
> 
> I think someone broke in and stole a bottle lol no way we drank that much.


Now you need to buy/make a still so you never run out


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Replace the water in the drinking bottle with vodka.


That could be useful in court.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No vodka. virgin hot chocolate
> 
> I think someone broke in and stole a bottle lol no way we drank that much.


Probably the same mf'r that smoked all my weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Now you need to buy/make a still so you never run out


Making all my vices at home... somebody's gonna think I have a problem.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably the same mf'r that smoked all my weed


If I ever catch that no-account bastard


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making all my vices at home... somebody's gonna think I have a solution.


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

On Oct 17, 2018 I convinced my partner that growing weed would save us a bunch of money. Boy was she a sucker. I'm sure making alcohol would be the same way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On Oct 17, 2018 I convinced my partner that growing weed would save us a bunch of money. Boy was she a sucker. I'm sure making alcohol would be the same way.


Not if you stick to vodka


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if you stick to vodka


Not really a vodka fan. An uninterrupted supply of Irish whiskey would be cool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On Oct 17, 2018 I convinced my partner that growing weed would save us a bunch of money. Boy was she a sucker. I'm sure making alcohol would be the same way.


You know how much you're going to save on cleaning supplies and sanitizer! It's really a no brainer


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh shit we're late! Go!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really a vodka fan. An uninterrupted supply of Irish whiskey would be cool.


Irish whiskey as in stuff like scotch or bourbon; or the sweet after dinner drink?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

Been here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Irish whiskey as in stuff like scotch or bourbon; or the sweet after dinner drink?


Should have said Irish cream not Irish whiskey 

The sweet liqueur


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

I love B-52s


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love B-52s


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have said Irish cream not Irish whiskey
> 
> The sweet liqueur
> 
> View attachment 5064935


If you aren't wedded to the Irish whiskey component,you can make that at home with vodka; if you want the whiskey aspect you can still make it cheaper than Bailey's


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

Crumble pie


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love B-52s


I am fond of the H model.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am fond of the H model.


¿Que?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> If you aren't wedded to the Irish whiskey component,you can make that at home with vodka; if you want the whiskey aspect you can still make it cheaper than Bailey's


I think I am. I've tried carolans irish cream once, it tasted like wish.com's version of Baileys and not nearly as thick.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ¿Que?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love B-52s


Nobody ever pours them correctly. It's always mixed at the clubs.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I am. I've tried carolans irish cream once, it tasted like wish.com's version of Baileys and not nearly as thick.


Try Duggan’s. Locally 1/3 the price of the big brand, with better than 9/10 as good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Try Duggan’s. Locally 1/3 the price of the big brand, with better than 9/10 as good.


Doesn't look like the liquor store carries it. 





__





Cream | LCBO


Cream




www.lcbo.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm out of Baileys


Have a cookie and milk!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have a cookie and milk!!


I think it’s Milk Day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have a cookie and milk!!


That will be after the dinner is cleaned up... and only a half!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

U.S. issues 'Do Not Travel' warning for Canada


The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and U.S. State Department on Monday advised against travel to neighboring Canada because of a rising number of COVID-19 cases as the Omicron variant spreads.




www.reuters.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


>


Dad's BUFF


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad's BUFF


With all due respect to the P-51, I think this is No. 1 “Greatest military aircraft of all time”.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> With all due respect to the P-51, I think this is No. 1 “Greatest military aircraft of all time”.


And she's still working full time.
SAC for life.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And she's still working full time.
> SAC for life.


I’m glad they’re giving the remaining fleet upgraded engines. Range and reliability, and less of that “here I am!” soot.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

Fudge brownies, yum


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> less of that “here I am!” soot.


Due to water injection for increased thrust. The KC-135 Q models did the same.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

sounds like I need more CalMag

The most common sources of spasms include overused muscles and dehydration. Prolonged writing or typing can lead to hand cramping from overuse of the muscles. Other reasons for cramping are *low levels of calcium and magnesium*. Numerous things can affect your calcium level, but the usual culprit is vitamin D deficiency.

and a big glass of milk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fudge brownies, yumView attachment 5064987


Are they special brownies?


----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On Oct 17, 2018 I convinced my partner that growing weed would save us a bunch of money. Boy was she a sucker. I'm sure making alcohol would be the same way.


On Oct 17, 2018


Canada legalizes the sale of recreational cannabis, the second country after Uruguay
Bonus. You can celebrate winning at 10:17 each night by doing dabs and shots, if you build that still.


Being self sufficient is a virtue.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

https://media.defense.gov/2020/Feb/21/2002253097/-1/-1/1/HN2-%20B-52%20RE-ENGINING.PDF


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they special brownies?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 11, 2022)

I made some chocolate chip cookies I keep eating during the day, too good to stop.
They are just so thin and crispy, melt in your mouth. Thin strips of apricots mixed in, that hits the spot.
Took a 3 hr nap today because it was more fun than being chilly, might need a couple more to sleep now.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

They only had big containers of shortening at the commissary, I happen to have over 2 oz of decarbed bud...wonder if I could infuse it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> They only had big containers of shortening at the commissary, I happen to have over 2 oz of decarbed bud...wonder if I could infuse it.


How big?


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh shit...


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> How big?


3 lb.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Oh shit...


Sound by Alvin and the Homies


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> 3 lb.


Ought to work.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ought to work.


I guess I could do it the same as butter, an oz per pound?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I guess I could do it the same as butter, an oz per pound?


For better recovery, an Oz per 8, drain, repeat.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they special brownies?


Well, Betty thinks so, but no THC.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Oz per 8


8 what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> 8 what?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> 8 what?


cook the oz of weed twice, in 8 0z of oil


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> 8 what?


Ounces of shortening


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

I have a rice cooker I could use for a double boiler, I can set it on low and let it go.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> On Oct 17, 2018
> 
> 
> Canada legalizes the sale of recreational cannabis, the second country after Uruguay
> ...


Have to be AM. I'm rarely up that late.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well, Betty thinks so, but no THC.


You've made the group sad.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've made the group sad.
> 
> View attachment 5065094


This way I can eat more than 1-2 at a time though. 

But I do need to learn to make cannabutter, because dumping hash in the mix doesn't cut it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This way I can eat more than 1-2 at a time though.
> 
> But I do need to learn to make cannabutter, because dumping hash in the mix doesn't cut it.


Hell yeah!! Cannabutter is such a useful cooking tool. Toad in the hole, but the butter is whacky? Breakfast of champions!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

It's Jeffs fault. He gave me the brownies munchies!


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> learn to make cannabutter











How to Make Cannabutter - Weed Butter Recipe | Grow Weed Easy


This cannabutter recipe efficiently captures THC and other cannabinoids from your cannabis while reducing the taste/smell as much as possible. Can be used as a straight substitution for anything that uses butter!




www.growweedeasy.com





There are some schools of thought that recommend not putting whatever you are infusing in water and to just use a double boiler on low.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This way I can eat more than 1-2 at a time though.
> 
> But I do need to learn to make cannabutter, because dumping hash in the mix doesn't cut it.


 get some bud and Kief it and though it in


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This way I can eat more than 1-2 at a time though.
> 
> But I do need to learn to make cannabutter, because dumping hash in the mix doesn't cut it.


I don't know if I'd go by lg's ratio.......sounds like a half a cookie kicks your ass. Good for a diet though


----------



## manfredo (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know if I'd go by lg's ratio.......sounds like a half a cookie kicks your ass. Good for a diet though


Yeah she's asleep already from a half cookie


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fudge brownies, yumView attachment 5064987


Save me all the edges please...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah she's asleep already from a half cookie


What's a normal edible dose? I am trying to come up with a good peanut butter fudge that won't kill, but will mellow. I keep accidentally greening folks. Messed up today and a buddy is up in my room chilling on my bed :[


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Save me all the edges please...


We're gonna have to work this out man


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

I posted this in the music thread a few days ago....it's a cool set about an hour long. I've listened to it a few times 
Listen to Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix by SHRKY on #SoundCloud








Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix


1 Make Me Feel (Original Mix) - John Summit 2 Can't Get You Outta My Head (Deepierro Remix)- Kylie Minogue 3 The Bad Touch (Dj Mexx Dj Modernator remix)- Bloodhound Gang 4 Eminem - Forget About Dre (P




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I posted this in the music thread a few days ago....it's a cool set about an hour long. I've listened to it a few times
> Listen to Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix by SHRKY on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're gonna have to work this out man


You're absolutely right......very greedy of me , I'll let Manfredo know it's a 50/50 split...............shit , the chef has to get a cut too.....I'll see if he will go for 20% and a gallon of milk .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> You're absolutely right......very greedy of me , I'll let Manfredo know it's a 50/50 split...............shit , the chef has to get a cut too.....I'll see if he will go for 20% and a gallon of milk .


Gotta love the edges


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

Now I want monkey bread... mmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want monkey bread... mmm


Yes


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I posted this in the music thread a few days ago....it's a cool set about an hour long. I've listened to it a few times
> Listen to Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix by SHRKY on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff.........I checked it out working in grow room tonight .......it really got my old ass moving
.......I found my self even busting out some dance moves and moon-walking........


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Good stuff.........I checked it out working in grow room tonight .......it really got my old ass moving
> .......I found my self even busting out some dance moves and moon-walking........


Hell yeah! It's a great mix of everything.....and well done. Good flow


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

I have such old person music tastes:[


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have such old person music tastes:[


Why do you think that?


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have such old person music tastes:[


Ozzie, Deep Purple, and Metallica?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ozzie, Deep Purple, and Metallica?


Older...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why do you think that?


I like music from 500 years ago?
*and folk


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Older...


Like?


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Roy Orbison, Chubby Checker, and Buddy Holly?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I like music from 500 years ago?


Show me something nice


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Like?


Child ballad collection is my current jam! I have also been relistening to Dowland lately. Such pure feeling...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Show me something nice


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Roy Orbison, Chubby Checker, and Buddy Holly?


Orbison is pretty chill! My mom loved him!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Chuck Berry, Fats domino, Jerry Lee Lewis. Never been an Elvis fan.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Chuck Berry, Fats domino, Jerry Lee Lewis. Never been an Elvis fan.


Rock and roll era, yeah? Not familiar with anything by ear(aside from some elvis,) but I know the names. Any big faves to look out for?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

I'll listen to anything 


Rsawr said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2022)

Listen to Palm Breezy by WesBeanz on #SoundCloud








Palm Breezy


Warm season is finally here, god damn! Birds are chirping, bees are pollinating, warm breezes are blowing, sunsets are dazzling..... soak it in. We deserve it. Here's a bunch of feel good tunes all




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll listen to anything


I doot to your playlists all the time! Just don't ask me to suggest anything in touch with the youths, lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's Jeffs fault. He gave me the brownies munchies!


He he he ha ha ha he he he evil laughter fades away


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

*NEGATIVE and Good morning *


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Love you @shrxhky420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Love you @shrxhky420


Love you too sis! Glad your results came back negative

Ready to burn?

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love you too sis! Glad your results came back negative
> 
> Ready to burn?
> 
> ...


Absolutely and thank you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2022)

Ok. I'm high. Now what? Gonna chill for a little bit and then work. Rinse and repeat. 
Glad I live a boring life. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

Morning






6° warming up to 30° not bad. But still no snow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *NEGATIVE and Good morning *


Awesome!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome!


Yeah buddy. The Mrs says now we can get up and out of here to start feeling better and get healthy. lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *NEGATIVE and Good morning *


Good stuff! Both of you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.


Good morning. Thanks for being my calendar! Cause you know I never know what day it is lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

The Mrs still thinks she’s going on a cruise in May smh I told her that I doubted they would be going. She says that’s ok, we’ll go in another few months. I’m thinking I doubt it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The Mrs still thinks she’s going on a cruise in May smh I told her that I doubted they would be going. She says that’s ok, we’ll go in another few months. I’m thinking I doubt it.


Hope is all we have left anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Quebec is going to levy a $100 tax on unvaccinated adults  









No vax, pay tax, says Canada's Quebec as health system struggles


Quebec, Canada's second most populous province, is planning to force adults refusing to get COVID-19 vaccinated pay a "health contribution" in a move likely to spur a debate about individual rights and social responsibility.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *NEGATIVE and Good morning *


Congrats! You guys feeling a bit better?


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://suckerpunchpictures.com/popcorn-sutton-the-last-dam-run-of-likker/
> 
> this was the last real moonshiner...there are no more, just pale imitations...he lived about ten miles from me and i bought it from him several times, he used to set up at the flea market, he had a wooden box he'd sit on that was full of pint and quart jars, he'd sell crap off the table for ten and twenty dollars more than it said, and you got a jar of shine with it...was as good as anything i've drunk out of a bonded bottle


I've been on a Popcorn kick lately. I've always had an interest in moonshine because my great grandfather was an infamous local moonshiner and both sides of my family are from Appalachia. Later I was in the bluegrass scene and knew a bunch of people who made it. I've been tempted to try a little kitchen still setup. I don't even drink, I just think it would be cool. I used the last jar that someone gave me to winterize some messed up shatter. 

Also I've *never watched any of those tv shows, but I watched the Last Dam Run documentary a few years ago. I was rewatching it last night and heard a lady mention Asheville. So I looked up his town and didn't realize they were so close. I lived in Asheville during a couch surfing hippie stint in the early 2000s and have loved the area since. 

* I did watch Appalachian Outlaws, which was ginseng instead of moonshine. That show was so over the top scripted that it was hilarious. The snakeskin dude was Scarfacing an Alejandro Sosa level hostile takeover during one of the season finales. He even set off a flaming moat around his house to secure the 'sang.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Our concierge is back from covid.  I was a little worried about him, he's middle aged and a bit on the chubby side. I didn't like the cop wannabe that they hired.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our concierge is back from covid.  I was a little worried about him, he's middle aged and a bit on the chubby side. I didn't like the cop wannabe that they hired.


geez I hate cop wannabes


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our concierge is back from covid.  I was a little worried about him, he's middle aged and a bit on the chubby side. I didn't like the cop wannabe that they hired.


What was he doing to be cop-like? "Hello ma'am, those drugs in your grocery bags? No? I'll get you one day..."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What was he doing to be cop-like? "Hello ma'am, those drugs in your grocery bags? No? I'll get you one day..."


More how he presented himself. Bullet proof vest, batman utility belt with handcuffs and not very approachable... someone forgot to tell him he's working the door in a residential complex.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 12, 2022)

So you're saying he was simply guarding himself against your gaggle of raccoons?
*Can't stop giggling at the image of a cop trying to cuff a raccon >.<


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So you're saying he was simply guarding himself against your gaggle of raccoons?
> *Can't stop giggling at the image of a cop trying to cuff a raccon >.<


We take our raccoons pretty seriously.









People In Toronto Made Memorial For Dead Raccoon After City Forgot To Pick It Up For 12 Hrs


United by mourning and healing, the people of Toronto have rallied around an anonymous hero – a dead raccoon who lay on the sidewalk for more than 12 hours before the city's animal services finally scooped it up to take it to a better place.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our concierge is back from covid.  I was a little worried about him, he's middle aged and a bit on the chubby side. I didn't like the cop wannabe that they hired.


Please tell me his name is Carleton


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> More how he presented himself. Bullet proof vest, batman utility belt with handcuffs and not very approachable... someone forgot to tell him he's working the door in a residential complex.


He’s prepared to cuff and spank. He’s looking for love.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


>


lol He's not really a doorman. You have to have a keyfob to get in the door.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 12, 2022)

I thought the wanna be cop /doorman union voted out the handcuffs and spankings last contract ? I was told by our doorwoman that “unless taking the stairs” the squat and cough method was now the required search for elevator access ?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

Big storm headed to the northeast this way for the weekend they say, and it's starting with sub zero temps on Friday. That means I better get some groceries while the getting is good. 

Finally getting an eye exam tomorrow after 2 years without, and I have cataracts. I'm seeing a new doctor after the old one "fired me" for not coming in during Covid...Most bizarre. The guy was an asshat anyways. Probably a good doctor, but not a good person. Things are looking dark for me lately...I'll come into a room and go to turn the light on, and it's already on, and I think my RX could use a tune up...New glasses will be coming!

Oh I heard from Lookah. No returns for any reason. Sleaazzzzzzy!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I heard from Lookah. No returns for any reason. Sleaazzzzzzy!!


Was yours damaged? I saw a bunch of people recommending those a few days ago


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The Mrs still thinks she’s going on a cruise in May smh I told her that I doubted they would be going. She says that’s ok, we’ll go in another few months. I’m thinking I doubt it.


I think they'll be rolling again by then. Many are still rolling. Omicron should die down before then...But of course, who knows if or when the next wave or strain will occur.

I'd say we got pretty lucky with Omnicron....Just think if it was as bad ort worse than Covid. I'm not minimizing it, just saying it could have been a whole lot worse...and still could be.



Rsawr said:


> Was yours damaged? I saw a bunch of people recommending those a few days ago


Not really damaged, but it looks used. The logo is worn off, and I really just thought it was a rip off for the price, so wanted to return it...and I fully expected to pay return shipping. And I just hate these sleazy little companies that are all about profits, and zero about the customer.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think they'll be rolling again by then. Many are still rolling. Omicron should die down before then...But of course, who knows if or when the next wave or strain will occur.
> 
> I'd say we got pretty lucky with Omnicron....Just think if it was as bad ort worse than Covid. I'm not minimizing it, just saying it could have been a whole lot worse...and still could be.
> 
> ...


Oh, weird. I have seen some other smoking stuff companies not accept returns. I wondered if it had to do with the residue in the objects suddenly making them illegal to ship in places. Really sucks you can't get a refund on it :[

Omicron just makes me more worried! Even omicron cases cause long covid. Yikes... No breathing on me, please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, weird. I have seen some other smoking stuff companies not accept returns. I wondered if it had to do with the residue in the objects suddenly making them illegal to ship in places. Really sucks you can't get a refund on it :[
> 
> Omicron just makes me more worried! Even omicron cases cause long covid. Yikes... No breathing on me, please


No residue in my piece from Lookah...Never been used at all by me. Probably just a poor printing job on the logo....It's cheapo Chinese stuff. Oh well, live and learn. I might actually like it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Mom went shopping. Someone got a new sweater.
I swear if she says one word about spending money on my weed…



ps the dog hanging on the wall was my first dog Maggie. Best toddler watcher ever.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No residue in my piece from Lookah...Never been used at all by me. Probably just a poor printing job on the logo....It's cheapo Chinese stuff. Oh well, live and learn. I might actually like it.


Maybe you never know.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quebec is going to levy a $100 tax on unvaccinated adults
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing.....hopefully staying warm and cozey.......and 

woke up this morning to a cool 39F again, the good thing is no wind, high today 64F and partly cloudy......

welp just started a fresh pot here at the shop.....be ready in a few.....

ok time for breakfast and a little more coffee.........also got some new pics and the 2 new fur babies on the block.....we had them inside last night for a bit.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No residue in my piece from Lookah...Never been used at all by me. Probably just a poor printing job on the logo....It's cheapo Chinese stuff. Oh well, live and learn. I might actually like it.


It's a silkscreened logo. Before our laser engraver we used silkscreen for our logos and definitely had ones that where not acceptable. I saw mine on the one side is also a little off. But I think it's more of a qc on final inspection before boxing. I didn't think they would take a product like that back. Especially in covid times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2022)

think i'll just lay right here.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think i'll just lay right here.......
> View attachment 5065474


Where does yours puppy live? Not with you? In some kind of shop.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

It’s so cute.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think i'll just lay right here.......
> View attachment 5065474


That's a trap don't look into though eyes lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's a trap don't look into though eyes lol


Awww to late


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where does yours puppy live? Not with you? In some kind of shop.


Millions are waiting for an answer. Do you really have puppies living in a cold shop? 
I couldn’t/wouldn’t do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where does yours puppy live? Not with you? In some kind of shop.


that's the little girl one, there is two that one and a little boy.....

they come inside the house for a while, till i put them back on the porch with they're momma in the kennel we have....

here is the little boy 

as you can see he doesn't like pictures.....he was no you not taking a picture of me....but i will give ya puppy kisses...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Millions are waiting for an answer. Do you really have puppies living in a cold shop?
> I couldn’t/wouldn’t do it.


no shop, they're at the house

if it gets to cold, we bring them inside the house, i have a perfect area in the hallway for them....and momma too


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no shop, they're at the house


Sorry I thought you were working.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Millions are waiting for an answer. Do you really have puppies living in a cold shop?
> I couldn’t/wouldn’t do it.


Who let the dogs out


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry I thought you were working.


i am, those were taking last night


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2022)

I should go get my annual blood letting this morning. I'm thinking that's not gonna happen. There is always tomorrow.
Mornin.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

Morning all. Hope everyone's staying warm and lifted on this chilly morning. 


I'm starting to wish I was 5 cuba libres deep on a beach somewhere with my toes in the sand but noooo

I get this shit instead


And this shit 


Guess I'll have to settle for some hot coffee, a dab and a wood fire.

Boys are happy though. Mr Tangs gonna go out check the ice again. They're looking forward to spending time huddled around a propane heater in their ice shacks. Weirdos


*grumbles*


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning all. Hope everyone's staying warm and lifted on this chilly morning.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wish I was 5 cuba libres deep on a beach somewhere with my toes in the sand but noooo
> ...


Hey I read an article on it and apparently it’s like a party to some people.
I say fish whenever you can.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> I should go get my annual blood letting this morning. I'm thinking that's not gonna happen. There is always tomorrow.
> Mornin.


The leeches work better on a warmer day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning all. Hope everyone's staying warm and lifted on this chilly morning.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wish I was 5 cuba libres deep on a beach somewhere with my toes in the sand but noooo
> ...


“Ice shacks” approaches my idea of hell


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey I read an article on it and apparently it’s like a party to some people.
> I say fish whenever you can.


The fish are excellent (white perch are my fav) but yeah, its mostly an excuse to get away from the wife and kids while sipping bourbon and brandy to stay warm.

Male bonding, lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> The fish are excellent (white perch are my fav) but yeah, its mostly an excuse to get away from the wife and kids while sipping bourbon and brandy to stay warm.
> 
> Male bonding, lol.


I went ice fishing a couple times in MN, they can keep it. It rains inside the shacks, the fish are comatose and it's bone numbing cold.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a silkscreened logo. Before our laser engraver we used silkscreen for our logos and definitely had ones that where not acceptable. I saw mine on the one side is also a little off. But I think it's more of a qc on final inspection before boxing. I didn't think they would take a product like that back. Especially in covid times.


Let me ask, was yours fully charged when you got it? mine was, another think making me think it was used.

That's one good thing about places like Amazon and WalMart....you can return almlost anything!



DarkWeb said:


> It's a silkscreened logo. Before our laser engraver we used silkscreen for our logos and definitely had ones that where not acceptable. I saw mine on the one side is also a little off. But I think it's more of a qc on final inspection before boxing. I didn't think they would take a product like that back. Especially in covid times.


You would think they would mention no returns on their website... They do not. And didn't even return my 1st email. Now I know why I saw a few open box units for sale on eBay!!

Shit like this just annoys me!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> The fish are excellent (white perch are my fav) but yeah, its mostly an excuse to get away from the wife and kids while sipping bourbon and brandy to stay warm.
> 
> Male bonding, lol.


And that leads into well how far can I ride my snowmobile across this partially frozen lake lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that leads into well how far can I ride my snowmobile across this partially frozen lake lol


Yeah, "hold my beer" lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, "hold my beer" lol


Southeast Minnesota


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2022)

ice fishing ........


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2022)

Roughing it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that leads into well how far can I ride my snowmobile across this partially frozen lake lol


Every. Single. Time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Let me ask, was yours fully charged when you got it? mine was, another think making me think it was used.
> 
> That's one good thing about places like Amazon and WalMart....you can return almlost anything!
> 
> ...


Don't know I still put it on the charger. But both rc trucks my kids got for Christmas where charged right out of the box. 

If they don't accept returns how do they have one to send out?

Did you try it out? Maybe you'll like it?

I'm with you on the price. It's worth $80 not $120.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Every. Single. Time.


800hp helps. Icelanders figured this out.







There were some learning moments.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Roughing it.
> View attachment 5065538


That’s a varnish-happy place.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Happy place


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy placeView attachment 5065553


Can I ask you how long would that last you on a bad day?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know I still put it on the charger. But both rc trucks my kids got for Christmas where charged right out of the box.
> 
> *If they don't accept returns how do they have one to send out?*
> 
> ...


warranty work...and / or damaged defective products they take back. It's probably like you said...a shitty screen printing job. 

Have not tried it, but i probably will once I get over being annoyed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Lol


manfredo said:


> warranty work...and / or damaged defective products they take back. It's probably like you said...a shitty screen printing job.
> 
> Have not tried it, but i probably will once I get over being annoyed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> warranty work...and / or damaged defective products they take back. It's probably like you said...a shitty screen printing job.
> 
> Have not tried it, but i probably will once I get over being annoyed.


LOL go have a dab bud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> warranty work...and / or damaged defective products they take back. It's probably like you said...a shitty screen printing job.
> 
> Have not tried it, but i probably will once I get over being annoyed.











Returns and Exchanges Policy | Lookah


Read our policy on returns and exchanges, how to go about returning a product to us, and what the eligibility for returns is.




www.lookah.com





Practically no warranty. 

*3 Month Manufactures Warranty: *Lookah offers a 3-month manufacture warranty on all of our vaporizers, oil pens, dab pens & E-nails. If you experience any issues with your device(s), please contact our customer service team. Clearly state the fault and order number/proof of purchase in your email to [email protected]. 

And this gets them out of almost all warranty claims. 

*Warranty regards to the glass water pipes,* we ask that all water pipes and accessories be tested WITHOUT smoke prior to use in order to identify any functional issues. We cannot replace anything that has been damaged or broken after the first use.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Returns and Exchanges Policy | Lookah
> 
> 
> Read our policy on returns and exchanges, how to go about returning a product to us, and what the eligibility for returns is.
> ...


Yeah, and the warranty card with mine says 30 days...As I said, sleazy!! 

They have a bunch of YouTube videos, and comments are turned off on all. 

I should have seen the warnings. They are smooth, I'll say that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, and the warranty card with mine says 30 days...As I said, sleazy!!
> 
> They have a bunch of YouTube videos, and comments are turned off on all.
> 
> I should have seen the warnings. They are smooth, I'll say that.


Too bad amazon doesn't carry them. I love their return process.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 800hp helps. Icelanders figured this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy on that second sled definitely had a learning moment. 

If you're gonna attempt to cross open water - dont second guess and let up...commit to it, lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can I ask you how long would that last you on a bad day?


vs a good day? I could make the cookies last.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

Really?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Hmmm


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2022)

It's dab : 30, some fresh black lime bubba wax for the evenings festivities. Eye exam tomorrow so I'm going to have to lay off tomorrow until afterwards. I hope they don't dilate my eyes but I know they will want to. Eye doctor so get off on doing that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> vs a good day? I could make the cookies last.


Well I was thinking that you were on my level when it comes to feeling pain would you smoke all that in a day I know that I would and be smoking joints along the way


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Really?


No


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No


I'd eat all of them too


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @curious2garden


I'd like to say partying but just busy doing tons of life shit. Thank you for asking and if anyone wonders no I'm not going back and reading. You people talk too damn much!! (of course I only feel that way when I'm not involved). I won't be here tomorrow either. I have to go spend the day in Los Angeles.

Worst of all I killed ZERO plants so boo!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I was thinking that you were on my level when it comes to feeling pain would you smoke all that in a day I know that I would and be smoking joints along the way


That’s $60 a gram each. I’m on Percocet 10 four times a day and xtampax and neurontin and cymbalta and klonopin and zanaflex. So there’s that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to say partying but just busy doing tons of life shit. Thank you for asking and if anyone wonders no I'm not going back and reading. You people talk too damn much!! (of course I only feel that way when I'm not involved). I won't be here tomorrow either. I have to go spend the day in Los Angeles.
> 
> Worst of all I killed ZERO plants so boo!


#adultingsucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s $60 a gram each. I’m on Percocet 10 four times a day and xtampax and neurontin and cymbalta and klonopin and zanaflex. So there’s that.


Let me be clear about this if I could afford it I would our prices are about the same


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let me be clear about this if I could afford it I would our prices are about the same


There you go. I’ve got a ton of milligrams on my recommendation and there’s NO way anyone can pay for that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

It sucks that it can't be affordable to the people that need it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It sucks that it can't be affordable to the people that need it.


I would be surprised if this does not change when it becomes federally legal. I would hope that rich famous weed people would start a charity.

Also, with full legalization, economies of scale will happen. Price should come down a lot. Like twentyfold. And then there will be Medicaid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you Bob Evans


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thank you Bob Evans View attachment 5065786


What I see


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would be surprised if this does not change when it becomes federally legal. I would hope that rich famous weed people would start a charity.
> 
> Also, with full legalization, economies of scale will happen. Price should come down a lot. Like twentyfold. And then there will be Medicaid.


Prices initially went up here. I placed an order with the OCS on the day of legalization. $158 for 18.5 grams. I was buying top shelf stuff at the grey market dispensary for $200 an ounce. Now you can get an ounce for as low as $76. Growing hardly makes sense anymore.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2022)

AP Indica, so I guess it isn't self rising...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Prices initially went up here. I placed an order with the OCS on the day of legalization. $158 for 18.5 grams. I was buying top shelf stuff at the grey market dispensary for $200 an ounce. Now you can get an ounce for as low as $76. Growing hardly makes sense anymore.
> 
> View attachment 5065807
> 
> View attachment 5065811


The math always works out in my favor to grow... It is so expensive. Those prices still look really high!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 12, 2022)

400 an Oz In MA + another 25% tax @ dispencerary 
200 on the street.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> 400 an Oz In MA + another 25% tax @ dispencerary
> 200 on the street.


Ouch! That's just pushing people to the illegal market.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The math always works out in my favor to grow... It is so expensive. Those prices still look really high!


It's in my favour too,it's just the incentive that's diminishing.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2022)

Marysville - Perfect Union


Perfect Union Marysville dispensary carries premium cannabis flower, vapes, concentrates, prerolls, beverages, edibles and more.




www.perfect-union.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's in my favour too,it's just the incentive that's diminishing.


Why do you say that?

Good morning glory


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

HAAAHAHA he wants to arrest every American 










My Pillow CEO says he has ‘enough evidence’ to put ‘300 million’ Americans in jail


(WTRF) My Pillow CEO Mike Lindell claimed on Real America’s Voice that he has evidence to put 300 million Americans in jail. “Everything you’re going to see over these next seven …



www.wtrf.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning






It's gonna be 34° today......heat wave  

What's happening today?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> HAAAHAHA he wants to arrest every American
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So everyone goes to jail regardless of party affiliation? 
I don't think he's actually off the drugs. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> So everyone goes to jail regardless of party affiliation?
> I don't think he's actually off the drugs.
> 
> SH420


Actually don't answer. I really don't give a fuck 

  

Mucho better 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

It’s 52!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Good morning glory


Getting into growing purely to save money doesn't make a lot of sense considering the up front costs and the low street value.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.


Thursday night Noir!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had freezing rain last night. It's like a skating rink out there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting into growing purely to save money doesn't make a lot of sense considering the up front costs and the low street value.


You’re probably already paid off the press with your stuff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had freezing rain last night. It's like a skating rink out there.


Do you skate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you skate


Not well. We went skating at city hall a few weeks ago. I think I spent more time on my ass than my feet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not well. We went skating at city hall a few weeks ago. I think I spent more time on my ass than my feet.


Bend z knees!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had freezing rain last night. It's like a skating rink out there.


We're getting snow right now. But only a few inches. Maybe 7" on Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to say partying but just busy doing tons of life shit. Thank you for asking and if anyone wonders no I'm not going back and reading. You people talk too damn much!! (of course I only feel that way when I'm not involved). I won't be here tomorrow either. I have to go spend the day in Los Angeles.
> 
> Worst of all I killed ZERO plants so boo!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bend z knees!


They have these things for little kids to learn how to skate but they don't allow them on the rink at night time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


One of my stops is at a Hoka One One store to get a 3D foot map to purchase better running shoes! No tacos though, but will be hitting up In n Out for lunch and then already ordered a Harvest Salad and Charcuterie platter from the local Wine Lounge to pick up on the way home so no dinner worries. 

Yeah it's tough living in LA.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> One of my stops is at a Hoka One One store to get a 3D foot map to purchase better running shoes! No tacos though, but will be hitting up In n Out for lunch and then already ordered a Harvest Salad and Charcuterie platter from the local Wine Lounge to pick up on the way home so no dinner worries.
> 
> Yeah it's tough living in LA.


Had to read that a few times. Thought you said 30 foot map lol. I think I could fit right into LA if I moved there. Be a beach bum for the rest of my life. It a dream.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to read that a few times. Thought you said 30 foot map lol. I think I could fit right into LA if I moved there. Be a beach bum for the rest of my life. It a dream.


It's a lifestyle my son is living. He just bought a home on his surf break in Encinitas. He surfs the morning and then comes back to work from his office at home and if the break shows something spectacular heads back out. Decent skiing is 2 hours away.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's a lifestyle my son is living. He just bought a home on his surf break in Encinitas. He surfs the morning and then comes back to work from his office at home and if the break shows something spectacular heads back out. Decent skiing is 2 hours away.


That sounds amazing... 


Chill morning, good ones. How goes?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> So everyone goes to jail regardless of party affiliation?
> I don't think he's actually off the drugs.
> 
> SH420


That's exactly what I thought...OR his brain is seriously damaged....OR BOTH!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Inventory


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the calm before the storm for us. Tomorrow night is supposed to be sub zero, and then we get a big storm Sunday night into Monday....and my pain management appt is Monday morning, 60 miles away. Yeah!!

Taking advantage of todays warmth to mix a batch of super soil in the garage this am, and then have an eye exam this afternoon. Just popped 2 Aleve in prep! Busy day!!


Paul Drake said:


> Do you skate


That actually sounds fun. I have not skated since I was a kid. My first stitches came from ice skating. Slapped my forehead on the ice and split my eyebrow wide open. But I'd still skate again!! And there's a pond about 300' away.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting into growing purely to save money doesn't make a lot of sense considering the up front costs and the low street value.


However the peace of mind knowing what is on the weed your imbibing is priceless.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's a lifestyle my son is living. He just bought a home on his surf break in Encinitas. He surfs the morning and then comes back to work from his office at home and if the break shows something spectacular heads back out. Decent skiing is 2 hours away.


That would be amazing. Not necessarily the surfing part but being able to go to the beach year round. Do you ever hang out at the beach?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> However the peace of mind knowing what is on the weed your imbibing is priceless.


Absolutely! And I really enjoy it as a hobby, and I never would have met any of you if I didn't grow.


----------



## Loves2smokeweed (Jan 13, 2022)

Gooood morning stoners


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

Loves2smokeweed said:


> Gooood morning stoners


Welcome to TNT.





May your penis never be flaccid.






Don't feed the troll's.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2022)

Loves2smokeweed said:


> Gooood morning stoners





Loves2smokeweed said:


> I cant do wake and bake. My man said not to smoke until after 12


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing....hope you ladies and gents are staying warm......and why do i smell a squirrel...hmm anyways

woke up this morning to a chilly 35F and clear skies....not to bad we gonna warm up to a nice 74 this afternoon.....this weekend....eek...

just made a fresh pot.....warm up coming up....

no to eat some breakfast, get a few stuff taking care of, and pay my 941 deposit (tha f*****s)........


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)

420God said:


> Same.
> View attachment 5063628


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5066182


I'd be okay with 40° C right now, Your phone has two sim cards?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning peeps ! Like @curious2garden said I’m not going back .

prices vary here depending what town you go to . Some places to the north I can pick up 5 of my favorite 1gr cartridges for $100 where are others to the south of me it’s three for $100 . Never in a million years would I thought I’d have so much I couldn’t give it away


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be okay with 40° C right now, Your phone has two sim cards?


Yes, I have my business and personal numbers on the same phone..
Nothing Fancy, Redmi Note 9 pro... I thin kthey are at 10 now... But it is the first phone that left me completely satisfied, it never leaves you fumbling and waiting. it just performs like a 1000$ phone at a 3rd of the price.


Tomorrow's prediction......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yes, I have my business and personal numbers on the same phone..
> Nothing Fancy, Redmi Note 9 pro... I thin kthey are at 10 now... But it is the first phone that left me completely satisfied, it never leaves you fumbling and waiting. it just performs like a 1000$ phone at a 3rd of the price.
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's handy. I didn't know such a thing existed.

Got a beach near you?


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well that's handy. I didn't know such a thing existed.
> 
> Got a beach near you?


just include dual sim in your search for next phone

We are maybe an hour from the nearest beaches... my wife is a non-smwimmer though...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> just include dual sim in your search for next phone
> 
> We are maybe an hour from the nearest beaches... my wife is a non-smwimmer though...


Cool it looks like you can do it with iphone too. Just have to use an esim. That would be handy for talking to people here without exposing your phone number.









How to Set Up and Use Dual SIM on iPhone [VIDEO] • iPhone in Canada Blog


"With iPhone, you can add a second phone line and use both lines" on one device, says Apple




www.iphoneincanada.ca


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Let’s get high.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm in View attachment 5066210


I like that pipe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I like that pipe


My oldest son gave it to me so I can always remember Insane Clown Posse lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

Looking like it need an alcohol bath


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm out of trim jail for another week. After being so sick for so many weeks, feeling good while trimming was almost enjoyable and I knocked it out quickly. I just have to pot 22 clones and I'm free for another week.



I have about 3 pounds of dank backed up, I've really got to get more customers soon. I was just thinking that propagating MJ is the only time where Potting Plants is the same as Planting Pot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking like it need an alcohol bath


Me too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too!


You need an alcohol bath?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You need an alcohol bath?


And a straw.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And a straw.


Do you like alcohol more than weed?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And a straw.


I love those big burning drinks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love those big burning drinks


Have you ever had a drink served in a pail?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Let’s get high.


136....137...138...wait what?  1.....2....3...4...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you like alcohol more than weed?


No, but I do enjoy the alcohol buzz.

We're doing dry Feb this year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever had a drink served in a pail?


No but I’ve had one the size of a dinner plate in 2 layers with a ring of fire on top in the bar at a Chinese restaurant. On acid LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

This Sunburn strain is very very nice. Makes me want to do something so I cleaned a little bit. I got the shatter and she got the flower. I’m gonna steal a bud.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No but I’ve had one the size of a dinner plate in 2 layers with a ring of fire on top in the bar at a Chinese restaurant. On acid LOL


2 liter strawberry daiquiri


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2 liter strawberry daiquiri
> 
> View attachment 5066239


Do you have to share?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you have to share?


Lol no you could have one to yourself if you want.

That pic was before covid cooties.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you have to share?


My friend took a share straw and spit some of it in my ear. We were on acid. Waiter asked if I was Jewish. I said no are you? LOL hand to God.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My friend took a share straw and spit some of it in my ear. We were on acid. Waiter asked if I was Jewish. I said no are you? LOL hand to God.


Wait what?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2 liter strawberry daiquiri
> 
> View attachment 5066239



Your friends must have watched The Ring video tape, as their faces are all blurry. They'd have 7 days to live from that point. Have you heard from them since?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Your friends must have watched The Ring video tape, as their faces are all blurry. They'd have 7 days to live from that point. Have you heard from them since?


Uh oh, you quote posted LG. You're next


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait what?


In Gainesville. In a bar in a Chinese restaurant. 4 of us on acid. I had one of those multi layer drinks. Waiter asked me if I was Jewish. I said no are you lol he said we have good relationship with Jewish people. I gave him a thumbs up. I turned my head back to my drink and Sheila spit my drink in my ear. We all LOL slammed our drinks and headed off to the next place.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Your friends must have watched The Ring video tape, as their faces are all blurry. They'd have 7 days to live from that point. Have you heard from them since?


Lol one on the left is my sister and the blonde on the right is my partner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In Gainesville. In a bar in a Chinese restaurant. 4 of us on acid. I had one of those multi layer drinks. Waiter asked me if I was Jewish. I said no are you lol he said we have good relationship with Jewish people. I gave him a thumbs up. I turned my head back to my drink and Sheila spit my drink in my ear. We all LOL slammed our drinks and headed off to the next place.


Why would he ask if you're Jewish? What an odd thing to say.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why would he ask if you're Jewish? What an odd thing to say.


And we all heard him so it wasn’t just me. Who knows, I don’t think I look Jewish. I mean who cares lol. You guys have seen me.


here you go LG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And we all heard him so it wasn’t just me. Who knows, I don’t think I look Jewish. I mean who cares lol. You guys have seen me.
> 
> 
> here you go LG
> View attachment 5066264


People are strange. I thought you were black... and Jewish. 

Is that a B52?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> People are strange. I thought you were black... and Jewish.
> 
> Is that a B52?


Shhhhh and lesbian and yes


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> People are strange. I thought you were black... and Jewish.
> 
> Is that a B52?


Some refer to that combo as Blewish. I like it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

It's over 

Smoke break


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2022)

Oh, god...this place is devolving nicely.
Utter chaos, if you happen to stumble in and look around.
A few dabs later,,,

@DarkWeb How did inventory go? Ready for a drink and a dab?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, god...this place is devolving nicely.
> Utter chaos, if you happen to stumble in and look around.
> A few dabs later,,,
> 
> @DarkWeb How did inventory go? Ready for a drink and a dab?


I hate doing inventory. Products are not bad because you can count boxes. It's shop inventory that sucks. We use lots of different screws, nuts and bolts.......washers in so many different types your eyes spin in opposite directions lol Glad I jumped on the tedious stuff right away.....that took 90% of the day  

Why yes I am....just took a dab


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2022)

I stopped at the retail store, this stuff is a bit addicting, hard to go back to huffing flowers.
20 minutes to go...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

I miss having a helper. Damn covid!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate doing inventory. Products are not bad because you can count boxes. It's shop inventory that sucks. We use lots of different screws, nuts and bolts.......washers in so many different types your eyes spin in opposite directions lol Glad I jumped on the tedious stuff right away.....that took 90% of the day
> 
> Why yes I am....just took a dab


Yea, it's the specialty washers and orings in envelopes with part #3 06-034-9996b that drive you crazy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, it's the specialty washers and orings in envelopes with part #3 06-034-9996b that drive you crazy


Does this look like 4,687 #6 pan heads to you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate doing inventory. Products are not bad because you can count boxes. It's shop inventory that sucks. We use lots of different screws, nuts and bolts.......washers in so many different types your eyes spin in opposite directions lol Glad I jumped on the tedious stuff right away.....that took 90% of the day
> 
> Why yes I am....just took a dab


Couldn't you weigh one screw then all your screws that are the same size and estimate?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

At least I didn't have to go to storage. I heard that was cold yesterday lol I ran the laser and warmed up next to the wood stove.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't you weigh one screw then all your screws that are the same size and estimate?


Yea, lots of places do that. You have to match the mfgr part @ to the company part#, or it was never put in and no one knows what it is...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't you weigh one screw then all your screws that are the same size and estimate?


Duh  



Works for the bulk storage


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Then there's different colors of the same things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then there's different colors of the same things


Just burn it down and start over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Oh and I think sasquatch visited today 


My 9 is on the left lol it was a girl


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I stopped at the retail store, this stuff is a bit addicting, hard to go back to huffing flowers.
> 20 minutes to go...
> View attachment 5066349


Damn, that golden cobra tastes a bit funky grape but cleans my clock.
I dropped the dab jar at the 3rd hit, bit of a muscle relaxant, shoulder feels better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh and I think sasquatch visited today
> View attachment 5066356
> 
> My 9 is on the left lol it was a girl


Was she wearing snowshoes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was she wearing snowshoes?


My boss said that too! Nope. Big snow boots though lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My boss said that too! Nope. Big snow boots though lol


I keep looking at that footprint and I'm still scared.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Oh boy....Back from the eye doctor with my tip of the day. Wear your protective eyewear in your grow rooms at all times. I was just diagnosed with macular degeneration in both eyes. The doctor seemed pretty concerned. I have to go in for a special scan, and then be seen regularly. He said no more yearly visits, I'll need to be seen much more often, and he started me on a drug today. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!

And of course, he dilated my eyes today...Thank God I took my UV glasses with me so I could drive home.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 13, 2022)

Neos overshoe...

Wear your shoes and these boots go over them! Double warm and you keep your shoes clean.


Amazon.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I keep looking at that footprint and I'm still scared.


Me too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy....Back from the eye doctor with my tip of the day. Wear your protective eyewear in your grow rooms at all times. I was just diagnosed with macular degeneration in both eyes. The doctor seemed pretty concerned. I have to go in for a special scan, and then be seen regularly. He said no more yearly visits, I'll need to be seen much more often, and he started me on a drug today. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!
> 
> And of course, he dilated my eyes today...Thank God I took my UV glasses with me so I could drive home.


Damn the hits just keep coming for you. 

Sorry manfredo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Neos overshoe...
> 
> Wear your shoes and these boots go over them! Double warm and you keep your shoes clean.
> 
> ...


Lol how did you know that?!?!?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Neos overshoe...
> 
> Wear your shoes and these boots go over them! Double warm and you keep your shoes clean.
> 
> ...


Nice! 

I saw her, she asked me to move my jeep. She probably could have though


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn the hits just keep coming for you.
> 
> Sorry manfredo.


This getting old shit is not for the meek.

He was quizzing me on all the meds I am on, and I told him about my shoulder needing replacement...He said " I'd hold off on that one as long as you can". That's the 2nd doctor to tell me that. 

And I'll tell you, mixing 120 gallons of super soil this morning was not smart. I'm gonna feel that tomorrow.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol how did you know that?!?!?


 Friend was a lumberjack, He had a pair. Boots too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This getting old shit is not for the meek.
> 
> He was quizzing me on all the meds I am on, and I told him about my shoulder needing replacement...He said " I'd hold off on that one as long as you can". That's the 2nd doctor to tell me that.
> 
> And I'll tell you, mixing 120 gallons of super soil this morning was not smart. I'm gonna feel that tomorrow.


Would you ever consider switching to hydro so you can just pump water around?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Friend was a lumberjack, He had a pair. Boots too!


That's some super sleuth shit right there!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you ever consider switching to hydro so you can just pump water around?


Oh hell yes!!


----------



## Hairybuds (Jan 13, 2022)

Is it ok to be in the grow room without sunglasses if your leds are pointed down and below eye level. Or are you talking hps?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh hell yes!!


Have you done hydro before?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Hairybuds said:


> Is it ok to be in the grow room without sunglasses if your leds are pointed down and below eye level. Or are you talking hps?


I really don't know. I think MH do the most damage to your eyes, followed by HPS, and LED can too...I use all 3  My friend is ALWAYS bitching at me for not wearing glasses in there. I already got the "told you" from him.



Laughing Grass said:


> Have you done hydro before?


Not really, but kind of...I ran aeroponics a few times....I was always amazed how fast stuff grew in veg,,,I have one of these.









Nutriculture Amazon Twin aeroponic system


The Nutriculture Amazon Twin Aeroponic Growing System is a medium-sized, stand-alone aero system ideal for growing multiple plants in a small area.




playgrowned.com





It was actually my very first Amazon purchase, for like $500, and then I wound up getting it free because it arrived cracked. I epoxied it and it is good as new!

But I'd like to try something different...Things can, and did, go south with this setup very quickly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

Hairybuds said:


> Is it ok to be in the grow room without sunglasses if your leds are pointed down and below eye level. Or are you talking hps?


Yes you should. 

You may want to try some on at a local grow store if you can. I ordered online and they're so big I had to put foam strips on the arms so they would fit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I really don't know. I think MH do the most damage to your eyes, followed by HPS, and LED can too...I use all 3  My friend is ALWAYS bitching at me for not wearing glasses in there. I already got the "told you" from him.
> 
> 
> Not really, but kind of...I ran aeroponics a few times....I was always amazed how fast stuff grew in veg,,,I have one of these.
> ...


flood and drain seems to be what all the cool kids do.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> flood and drain seems to be what all the cool kids do.


That's probably what I will try...Just kind of fear flooding my basement, but it won't be the first time!! I can use the bottom tray from my nutriculture even. It's got to be easier than soil.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy....Back from the eye doctor with my tip of the day. Wear your protective eyewear in your grow rooms at all times. I was just diagnosed with macular degeneration in both eyes. The doctor seemed pretty concerned. I have to go in for a special scan, and then be seen regularly. He said no more yearly visits, I'll need to be seen much more often, and he started me on a drug today. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!
> 
> And of course, he dilated my eyes today...Thank God I took my UV glasses with me so I could drive home.


Yeah my Method 7's were one of my best gifts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's probably what I will try...Just kind of fear flooding my basement, but it won't be the first time!! I can use the bottom tray from my nutriculture even. It's got to be easier than soil.


I fell asleep while filling my res with RO water. Flooded all the way into the den and the floor is still kinda messed up lol. 

Never done a soil grow but all that mixing seems like a pain in the ass.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> flood and drain seems to be what all the cool kids do.


I got really lucky on my testers...I was 3 females for 6 on the Meltdown, but 6 for 6 on the Chernobyl's, and I have clones from each one in the cloner.



curious2garden said:


> Yeah my Method 7's were one of my best gifts.


My dad has it so it might be inherited, but the lights probably didn't help. My dad has to get injections into his eyeballs every 3 months.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Flood and drain is really simple. Besides the table and rez it's just a pump on a timer.

I liked useing just hydroton in the pots so the roots get lots of O2


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got really lucky on my testers...I was 3 females for 6 on the Meltdown, but 6 for 6 on the Chernobyl's, and I have clones from each one in the cloner.
> 
> 
> My dad has it so it might be inherited, but the lights probably didn't help. My dad has to get injections into his eyeballs every 3 months.


Sweet! first shot for me with meltdown was 3 for 3. You're showing off with your clones! lol mine are dead.


----------



## Hairybuds (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> You may want to try some on at a local grow store if you can. I ordered online and they're so big I had to put foam strips on the arms so they would fit.
> 
> View attachment 5066410


Nice! I will now take those precautions! Nice mod to the glasses, I’m a big fan of functionality, I’d take that over expensive any day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet! first shot for me with meltdown was 3 for 3. You're showing off with your clones! lol mine are dead.


Try RO or bottled water next time.

I actually rebuilt my cloner again too...Kind of back to original almost...no more epoxied pump, lol

OK, time for a few dabs!

Oh, I heard back from Lookah too. They said see if it works, If it does we'll give you a $15 store credit for the worn off logo. Asshats!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Try RO or bottled water next time.
> 
> I actually rebuilt my cloner again too...Kind of back to original almost...no more epoxied pump, lol
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try those jiffy things next time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna try those jiffy things next time.
> 
> View attachment 5066431


Rapid rooters


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This getting old shit is not for the meek.
> 
> He was quizzing me on all the meds I am on, and I told him about my shoulder needing replacement...He said " I'd hold off on that one as long as you can". That's the 2nd doctor to tell me that.
> 
> And I'll tell you, mixing 120 gallons of super soil this morning was not smart. I'm gonna feel that tomorrow.


My wife would say the same she had surgery on her rotator cuff needs the other side done


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife would say the same she had surgery on her rotator cuff needs the other side done


I had my left rotator cuff repaired, and yes it was worse than a hip replacement...But now I need the entire shoulder joint replaced on my right arm, and that is supposed to be even worse...mainly because they don't have good outcomes. The left one is starting to hurt again too, from all the use it now gets.

A rotator cuff repair is one of the biggest payoffs too, for a workers comp case...Easily worth 100k. I didn't injure mine at work unfortunately.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna try those jiffy things next time.
> 
> View attachment 5066431


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna try those jiffy things next time.
> 
> View attachment 5066431


They work for me, and my little "greenhouse" to keep humidity up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Rapid rooters


I can get jiffy at the local hardware store. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5066477


I have that brand and promix.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can get jiffy at the local hardware store.


I get the larger ones than our hardware store has.


Amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can get jiffy at the local hardware store.
> 
> 
> 
> I have that brand and promix.


I stopped using jiffy a long time ago for whatever reason but I like how the rapid rooters hold together better in a recirculating system. And I always have them on hand so any starts, start in them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

I'd like to add....I also like to use them for cuts. Super easy and work as long as you keep it just a little moist.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2022)

I lol’d



Redirect Notice



It would be a good name for a brewpub. My edible solemnly nods.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


You got that good brain fog???


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You got that good brain fog???


Just misty right now. I can make the fog roll in if needed


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just misty right now. I can make the fog roll in if needed


High on demand ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> High on demand ?


As needed


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> As needed


 
Hope you had a nice day :] 
These edibles fucking slap...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hope you had a nice day :]
> These edibles fucking slap...


Ski days are coming


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ski days are coming


Snow coming? That's awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Snow coming? That's awesome!


Hope 9" by Tuesday. It's a start. This could be when the snow machine turns on. I really hope so. There's some 4" of crusty icy crap as a base but it's hopefully just the start. Next two months are awesome if everything works out


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope 9" by Tuesday. It's a start. This could be when the snow machine turns on. I really hope so. There's some 4" of crusty icy crap as a base but it's hopefully just the start. Next two months are awesome if everything works out



That's what they are predicting here for Monday too, or more...and tomorrow the temps start dropping hard and fast. By Saturday morning it supposed to be -10 below. Ice skating weather!!

I'm trying to get to the grocery store and home before noon tomorrow.

My eyes are still blurred from those drops. I hate that shit. And 17 dabs prolly didn't help   At least I didn't dab before the eye doctor!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's what they are predicting here for Monday too, or more...and tomorrow the temps start dropping hard and fast. By Saturday morning it supposed to be -10 below. Ice skating weather!!
> 
> I'm trying to get to the grocery store and home before noon tomorrow.
> 
> My eyes are still blurred from those drops. I hate that shit. And 17 dabs prolly didn't help   At least I didn't dab before the eye doctor!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 14, 2022)

Morning, just 4-5 dips before heading out. 

I have to go back to the place where I first caught covid 2 yrs ago, a least 60-80 people had it in the building that day.
One was wheezing, coughing and dragging his leg into the elevator, said he felt better today and came in...
They are still working remotely, have to open up the place just to meet me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning, just 4-5 dips before heading out.
> 
> I have to go back to the place where I first caught covid 2 yrs ago, a least 60-80 people had it in the building that day.
> One was wheezing, coughing and dragging his leg into the elevator, said he felt better today and came in...
> They are still working remotely, have to open up the place just to meet me.


Seems nothing in the world is untouched by covid.

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh shit I’ve got a 9:30 dr appointment an hour away. Just remembered, damnit.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Seems nothing in the world is untouched by covid.
> 
> GOOD MORNING


My hat is lost in transit, I think they just toss it in any truck to get it out of their loading dock.
This is crazy. It started out about 100 miles away, and got all the way to NJ before going back.
Must have 700 miles racked up and 1,000 road miles when its done. ~4 more days for delivery, it has to go thru 2 more sorting centers now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit I’ve got a 9:30 dr appointment an hour away. Just remembered, damnit.


Drive safely


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Drive safely


Little early for you 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Went by Atrium in Topanga yesterday. They had a massive selection and I decided to try some:
Moxie GMO badder
Lime GMO live resin diamonds
Lime Gelonade live resin sugar
Lime Wedding Cake live resin diamonds
Lime Maui Wowie live resin sugar

They had a massive selection, hassle free entry and fast service very nice.

**


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Little early for you
> 
> SH420


Yeah, I've been slacking over the holidays! Time to wake up and drink the coffee. How are you doing?


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Went by Atrium in Topanga yesterday. They had a massive selection and I decided to try some:
> Moxie GMO badder
> Lime GMO live resin diamonds
> Lime Gelonade live resin sugar
> ...


Need some coconut, and drink it all up.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I've been slacking over the holidays! Time to wake up and drink the coffee. How are you doing?


I need more sleep.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 14, 2022)

G'morn everyone. Have you tried Spanish Hot Chocolate? My coffee tastes great with this buzz. I bet it would make Spanish hot Choclate even more amazing. BRB, well in about 10 min.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need some coconut, and drink it all up.


I say, Doctor!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I've been slacking over the holidays! Time to wake up and drink the coffee. How are you doing?


Raratt, you too?

I'm good. Only got 4.5 hrs of sleep. Max is 6 unbroken if I'm lucky. 

So... I'm high. Watching TV chatting with you. Yeah I'm good. Might start my day around 5ish. Got to get with Florida on some things. Gotta do it early. Once Texas wakes up, I get busy.

  

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My hat is lost in transit, I think they just toss it in any truck to get it out of their loading dock.
> This is crazy. It started out about 100 miles away, and got all the way to NJ before going back.
> Must have 700 miles racked up and 1,000 road miles when its done. ~4 more days for delivery, it has to go thru 2 more sorting centers now.
> View attachment 5066726


I'd like to blame DeJoy but a couple years back I sent a gift of some Glenlivet and crystal glassware that was supposed to simply go from Southern California to Northern California. For some reason, known only to the shipping gods, it went on a six week tour of the deep south. I figured when it arrived it would be smashed to smithereens, but what do you know, long after the holidays it arrived in pristine condition. I hope your hat enjoys it's tour and shows up in great shape!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need some coconut, and drink it all up.


If I didn't have a doctor's appointment I would follow your sage, lyrical advice.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Raratt, you too?
> 
> I'm good. Only got 4.5 hrs of sleep. Max is 6 unbroken if I'm lucky.
> 
> ...


If I'm lucky I can sleep for a couple hours in a row, 4 hours straight is rare.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Went by Atrium in Topanga yesterday. They had a massive selection and I decided to try some:
> Moxie GMO badder
> Lime GMO live resin diamonds
> Lime Gelonade live resin sugar
> ...


Closest dispensary to me is in San Jose. 30 miles away. They deliver with $150 purchase. It's less than I would spend if I went in. Usually spend 300 when I go.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Raratt, you too?
> 
> I'm good. Only got 4.5 hrs of sleep. Max is 6 unbroken if I'm lucky.
> 
> ...


High is good! I have concentrates calling my name and I have to settle for coffee, JUST coffee LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got really lucky on my testers...I was 3 females for 6 on the Meltdown, but 6 for 6 on the Chernobyl's, and I have clones from each one in the cloner.


The Chernobyl’s are Fem


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Closest dispensary to me is in San Jose. 30 miles away. They deliver with $150 purchase. It's less than I would spend if I went in. Usually spend 300 when I go.
> 
> SH420


Hub looked at that and said, "I thought you grew the stuff?" My answer was, "Yes, but research."


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> High is good! I have concentrates calling my name and I have to settle for coffee, JUST coffee LOL


Same on the coffee. Dab me up all day but no drinky. I can imagine my meetings with a supplier if I were drunk. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to blame DeJoy but a couple years back I sent a gift of some Glenlivet and crystal glassware that was supposed to simply go from Southern California to Northern California. For some reason, known only to the shipping gods, it went on a six week tour of the deep south. I figured when it arrived it would be smashed to smithereens, but what do you know, long after the holidays it arrived in pristine condition. I hope your hat enjoys it's tour and shows up in great shape!


My luggage did that once when I was going to Palmdale. Didn't have a uniform in my carry on so my first days meeting was in civies. It just toured the southwest though, must have gotten drunk in Vegas.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> The Chernobyl’s are Fem


Good morning! I got to Fleet Feet, got the 3D imaging of my feet done and tried on the Hoka One One, both the Clifton and Bondi. The problem was the Arahi and Gaviota were out of stock and I need a stability shoe. The Clifton felt FABULOUS but they didn't have the size I needed. Sadly they didn't have the size I needed for the Bondi either but at least I got to try them. I know my size and am going back in March to buy a pair. You are right they are wonderful shoes.

In the meantime they suggested Brooks so I went to the Adrenaline and my feet are not in agony and I've stopped supinating!! (I was always an over pronator).

Thank you for that recommendation. I can't wait for those to come back in. They felt like they recycled energy the way they rolled you forward ergonomically into your step.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hub looked at that and said, "I thought you grew the stuff?" My answer was, "Yes, but research."


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Same on the coffee. Dab me up all day but no drinky. I can imagine my meetings with a supplier if I were drunk.
> 
> SH420


I'd smile, laugh and buy everything if I were impaired.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> My luggage did that once when I was going to Palmdale. Didn't have a uniform in my carry on so my first days meeting was in civies. It just toured the southwest though, must have gotten drunk in Vegas.


So even your luggage knew to avoid the high desert; well played luggage, well played!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd smile, laugh and buy everything if I were impaired.


Sounds like Christmas to me!

Good morning, chill ones.
Any Fun Friday plans?


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

I have to admit I made damn good money when I worked down there though.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Any Fun Friday plans?


Take the truck in to be smogged.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sounds like Christmas to me!
> 
> Good morning, chill ones.
> Any Fun Friday plans?


The doctors and then burning down some concentrate, you?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The doctors and then burning down some concentrate, you?


Work, and then getting extremely high! This current batch of edibles is floaty


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

That reminds me, cannabutter this morning.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Closest dispensary to me is in San Jose. 30 miles away. They deliver with $150 purchase. It's less than I would spend if I went in. Usually spend 300 when I go.
> 
> SH420


When word that GG4 cuts were dropped at Elemental in San Ho i hopped in my truck and drove from Paradise to there and back as fast as i could. A little more than 3hrs away lol. The Giants were playing later that day world series. Wasn’t gonna miss that game on the TV for nothing.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When word that GG4 cuts were dropped at Elemental in San Ho i hopped in my truck and drove from Paradise to there and back as fast as i could. A little more than 3hrs away lol. The Giants were playing later that day world series. Wasn’t gonna miss that game on the TV for nothing.


How goes the tile work?


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Wish I had some metal measuring cups, it would be nice to melt the butter into little 1/4 cup pucks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> How goes the tile work?


Ugh!!!!

Got the smaller rooms tiled. Gonna grout tomorrow. Got the master free standing tub in wednesday so we could rough it in so I can now tile it. I laid out the tile and didnt like the rejects in the boxes so i fit in a trip to my daughters yesterday. Detour on the way back So I could go exchange the tile at the Rocklin store, online said they had shitloads of inventory, got there about 4pm. Mofos got cleaned out a few hrs before so I had to go to the Sac Store, down by Freeport on the 5 through super fucked traffic. Then go by lowes for some more thinset before home.

It’s going I guess i’m fricken burnt. Gotta go commute to work to put in prob around 4hrs in the garden staking and tying before i make my first cut on the tile saw this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wish I had some metal measuring cups, it would be nice to melt the butter into little 1/4 cup pucks.


Muffin tin?


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Muffin tin?


Guess I could measure it and dump it in one.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guess I could measure it and dump it in one.


Maybe melt first, then use one pouring device with lines. you should be able to eyeball the amount pretty well if the tin is level. Standard size is 4 ounces I think


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Screw it, I'm turning the coffee pot on, perhaps an early breakfast and a nap?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Screw it, I'm turning the coffee pot on, perhaps an early breakfast and a nap?


About to finally get up outta bed i’m a little slow this morning. It’s one K cup Starbucks coco one K cup regular coffee blend. Yummy.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> About to finally get up outta bed i’m a little slow this morning. It’s one K cup Starbucks coco one K cup regular coffee blend. Yummy.


I get my daughter to order the big cans of Folgers for me and have them delivered, I get 2 at a time and I only drink about half a pot anymore so they last a long time. I need to pay her.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I get my daughter to order the big cans of Folgers for me and have them delivered, I get 2 at a time and I only drink about half a pot anymore so they last a long time. I need to pay her.


Ah! The old cone filter jobber and foldgers huh?

hey, can’t blame the shitty stiff on your Wife right now, that’s all you! Lol.
How’s she doing?


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Ah! The old cone filter jobber and foldgera huh?
> 
> hey, can’t blame the shitty stiff on your Wife right now, that’s all you! Lol.
> How’s she doing?


I'll PM you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to blame DeJoy but a couple years back I sent a gift of some Glenlivet and crystal glassware that was supposed to simply go from Southern California to Northern California. For some reason, known only to the shipping gods, it went on a six week tour of the deep south. I figured when it arrived it would be smashed to smithereens, but what do you know, long after the holidays it arrived in pristine condition. I hope your hat enjoys it's tour and shows up in great shape!


My granddaughter’s Christmas card has yet to arrive boo I just sent another one.


cancelled my order appointment


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit I’ve got a 9:30 dr appointment an hour away. Just remembered, damnit.


*CANCELED *


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My granddaughter’s Christmas card has yet to arrive boo I just sent another one.
> 
> 
> cancelled my order appointment


What's an order appointment?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's an order appointment?


Doctor appointment


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning.
> 
> View attachment 5066774


I'm having trouble talking myself out of changing out of my sweat pants sexy is a bridge too far! Good morning, how are you doing? Did the pup get his walk?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's an order appointment?


Idk really. Phone knows more than me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk really. Phone knows more than me.


Apparently your phone cuts straight to the chase.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk really. Phone knows more than me.


Not on that one because it should be I. Phone knows more than I, ha so take that apple.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently your phone cuts straight to the chase.


Thinks I order too much or something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm having trouble talking myself out of changing out of my sweat pants sexy is a bridge too far! Good morning, how are you doing? Did the pup get his walk?


Sweatpants can be sexy! I'm good thanks, all your errands done for the week? Yup he's walked, fed and content. We've been sharing the morning walks since layoff, today was my turn to sleep in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweatpants can be sexy! I'm good thanks, all your errands done for the week? Yup he's walked, fed and content. We've been sharing the morning walks since layoff, today was my turn to sleep in.
> 
> View attachment 5066782


Butt butt butt


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweatpants can be sexy! I'm good thanks, all your errands done for the week? Yup he's walked, fed and content. We've been sharing the morning walks since layoff, today was my turn to sleep in.
> 
> View attachment 5066782


Yoga pants for the win, if pants are required.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Butt butt butt


don't look at her butt.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweatpants can be sexy! I'm good thanks, all your errands done for the week? Yup he's walked, fed and content. We've been sharing the morning walks since layoff, today was my turn to sleep in.
> 
> View attachment 5066782


I thought errands were impossible to complete! 
That's the worst place to put that text to accomplish its goal...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yoga pants for the win.


Without a Kardashin in them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't look at her butt.


Ok


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Without a Lardashian in them.


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I thought errands were impossible to complete!
> That's the worst place to put that text to accomplish its goal...


UofT puts their name on the butt for girls sweatpants but not boys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yoga pants for the win, if pants are required.


Flannel pajamas are a strong contender.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Not really a fan of bubble butts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> fify


I have no attraction to any of them. Why you name your kid North East South when the last name is West?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flannel pajamas are a strong contender.


Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

As I sit here in sweats.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> As I sit here in sweats.


Me too


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

But I’m going back to sleep. Right after this dab…


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> UofT puts their name on the butt for girls sweatpants but not boys.
> 
> View attachment 5066786


To be fair, I bet it increased the number of words read by a significant portion of the student body... But that's really weird. Where was it for the boys? Down the outside of the leg?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> To be fair, I bet it increased the number of words read by a significant portion of the student body... But that's really weird. Where was it for the boys? Down the outside of the leg?


By the pocket on the front.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> By the pocket on the front.
> 
> View attachment 5066792


To highlight their ball juggling abilities, seems fair to me


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Ass jiggling and ball juggling.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ass jiggling and ball juggling.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Damn, that was my last cinnamon roll, I have Otis muffin on deck on the microwave if needed though.


----------



## Budsworth (Jan 14, 2022)

I prefer Fritos and creamcheese


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

The Mrs wants me to get some blackberry plants, I think I'll get a few large pots at the grow store and put them in used grow soil. I know they will take over the garden if I put them in the ground. A guy sells thornless ones on Facebook.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> The Chernobyl’s are Fem


And here I thought I was just lucky as hell!! 

They seem super strong too, and are outgrowing the other 3 strains that they are with.

Honestly, this is about the most exciting thing I have going this winter....So I thank you again!!

I have one male Meltdown sitting next to me, enjoying the fire...I killed the other 2 already, but toying with doing a little pollen chucking.

I need to get my butt moving to the grocery store...Temps dropping already. It is currently 29f, but by evening it will be about 5f, and by tomorrow morning -10f.... Then snow....lots and lots of snow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> To highlight their ball juggling abilities, seems fair to me


I'll never look at sweatpants the same way.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll never look at sweatpants the same way.


So you WERE looking at her butt...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to blame DeJoy but a couple years back I sent a gift of some Glenlivet and crystal glassware that was supposed to simply go from Southern California to Northern California. For some reason, known only to the shipping gods, it went on a six week tour of the deep south. I figured when it arrived it would be smashed to smithereens, but what do you know, long after the holidays it arrived in pristine condition. I hope your hat enjoys it's tour and shows up in great shape!


Slightly off topic but somewhat germane:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481770722271760384read the whole thread and check the videos. The mind reels


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

Morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Slightly off topic but somewhat germane:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481770722271760384read the whole thread and check the videos. The mind reels


Ok I don't really understand this. You can't move in Los Angeles without the facial tracking system knowing who and where you are. So the train tracks don't use this system? Because not my jurisdiction?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning


How goes?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I don't really understand this. You can't move in Los Angeles without the facial tracking system knowing who and where you are. So the train tracks don't use this system? Because not my jurisdiction?


One of the vids shows the railroad private police somewhat chasing a couple until he gives up, lol. Apparently LAPD doesn't patrol the tracks the railroads , so yeah "jurisdiction"


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How goes?


Ok. No sleep and the one kid drove me nuts this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> One of the vids shows the railroad private police somewhat chasing a couple until he gives up, lol. Apparently LAPD doesn't patrol the tracks the railroads , so yeah "jurisdiction"


You'd think that would be an easy solution.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You'd think that would be an easy solution.


To some of us with a certain mindset


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So you WERE looking at her butt...


Maybe


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5066809


Good morning Jeff, how's the coffee?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Morning all.....hows everyone doing this fine morning.....hope ya keeping warm...

well woke up this morning to a chilly 39F and clear skies, now here is the kicker we will be at 79F today, but don't worry the rollercoaster continues tomorrow when a front pushes through dropping us back down to the middle to lower 50's and with a high wind....so we are gonna be in a red flag warning tomorrow........

well i got my stuff together to see the big fur babies outside, bout the time i stepped out to the front porch......bam a cordinated attack of fur love.....

so i picked them up, i got some fur baby kisses and put them back with they're momma, told them i'll see them tonight when i bring them in for a bit...

welp just started a fresh pot, warm up be ready soon......

now to eat some breakfast.....now if Fedex would get here, i have an order that i've been waiting for, for the past week......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff, how's the coffee?


GRRRREAT lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

I finished my half a pot already.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

We got snow on the way 1 to 4 inches but 45 minutes to the west up to 10 + we shell see


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Well ok then updated


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> GRRRREAT lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I finished my half a pot already.


Slow day, I started another one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well ok then updated View attachment 5066841


heard on the news this morning the whole east coast is gonna get hit with this, think it's the same front that's gonna hit us tomorrow morning and drop our temps


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> heard on the news this morning the whole east coast is gonna get hit with this, think it's the same front that's gonna hit us tomorrow morning and drop our temps


Hopefully you will not get any freezing rain or anything to bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you will not get any freezing rain or anything to bad


this one now, now when Feb comes around, fingers crossed we don't get hit hard like last time, that's our winter month this direction......

just stay warm and cozzy brotha...and be safe for you and your other half


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this one now, now when Feb comes around, fingers crossed we don't get hit hard like last time, that's our winter month this direction......
> 
> just stay warm and cozzy brotha...and be safe for you and your other half


You don't have to be politically correct with me that is my better half she says thank you


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well ok then updated View attachment 5066841



Ah N.E. Iowa, I always wondered what it would be like to grow weed outdoors up there. My parent's food garden was beautiful when I was kid. I haven't liked food, pretty much at all, since we moved away from Iowa. The beef tastes like sand anywhere else and all commercial vegetables are flavorless. About the only things I can grow in Flori-duh outdoors are citrus, pests and mold.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> heard on the news this morning the whole east coast is gonna get hit with this, think it's the same front that's gonna hit us tomorrow morning and drop our temps


My totals went down. I think it's hanging low


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ah N.E. Iowa, I always wondered what it would be like to grow weed outdoors up there. My parent's food garden was beautiful when I was kid. I haven't liked food, pretty much at all, since we moved away from Iowa. The beef tastes like sand anywhere else and all commercial vegetables are flavorless. About the only things I can grow in Flori-duh outdoors are citrus, pests and mold.


All depends on where you are there was a lot of hemp grown around here and they are trying to get going again


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My totals went down. I think it's hanging low


it will, before it pulls north....you be safe and warm too......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it will, before it pulls north....you be safe and warm too......


We need it bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We need it bad
> View attachment 5066854


holy crap , yeah ya do.....hows the mountain????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Gluten free t h c packedlol yummy well it is gluten free so yum


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap , yeah ya do.....hows the mountain????


Limited to groomed trails. And not a lot of them are open. I prefer off trail and in the ungroomed woods.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

3' would be nice.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All depends on where you are there was a lot of hemp grown around here and they are trying to get going again


I bet, I lived in Clayton county until I was 9. i pulled up my childhood home on google earth, you can still see the outline of where my dad had the garden. It's a grass lawn now, but that rectangle is still viewable from space apparently as is the ring where my tractor tire sandbox was. He started all the plants under T8's in our basement during Feb/March and then transplanted them while everyone else was putting seed in ground in late April or early May. We always had 3 deep freezes full of food between our garden and the farmer we purchased a whole steer and a whole sow from. Havn't found food that fresh since, a few farmers markets came close, but my parents knew how to farm right in that part of the country. As far as I care the soil is perfect there. 

Since starting my closet grow, I've always wanted to do his technique and start a veg plant about 1-3 months before putting it outside to turn into a monster, but in Florida it'd just become a bug, mildew and mold attractant. As close as we were to the Mississippi there, I'm not even sure the N.E. corner of Iowa would be dry enough to get a mold-free plant out, but it'd be better for the plant than here with our 100°F and 99%rh summers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Gluten free t h c packedView attachment 5066855lol yummy well it is gluten free so yum


3.2.1....nappy time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 3.2.1....nappy time


O I wish lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

It’s almost birthday time for you eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s almost birthday time for you eh?


Just over two weeks and I'll be 29


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just over two weeks and I'll be 29


And holding


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And holding


I kid, I'll be 32


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kid, I'll be 32


29 works


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

My wife was 27 for at least 8 years lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just over two weeks and I'll be 29


Yeah, me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife was 27 for at least 8 years lol


I figure we ge a do-over on the years that covid took.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, me too


I thought you were 50


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm 25....with experience, A lot of experience....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

The other guy has one coming up as well a new she’s got one. Oops the nephew is in January too.
Anyone else?
I’m double nickel


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Well the snow is falling and here we go


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow no way this is happening. The neighbor gave us ice when we were positive. Her bag from their scoop, in their ice machine yesterday. She called and said they did a rapid test and she and the husband and the grown daughter are positive! wtaf
Mrs can’t go to dr and they said we had to quarantine AGAIN.
This is ridiculous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wow no way this is happening. The neighbor gave us ice when we were positive. Her bag from their scoop, in their ice machine yesterday. She called and said they did a rapid test and she and the husband and the grown daughter are positive! wtaf
> Mrs can’t go to dr and they said we had to quarantine AGAIN.
> This is ridiculous.


Bullshit. 

From Florida Health Dept. 
Individuals who are up to date with vaccinations are not required to quarantine after close contact exposure unless they have symptoms. However, they should wear a mask indoors and while around others for 10 days. It is also recommended to take a COVID test on day five.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> From Florida Health Dept.
> Individuals who are up to date with vaccinations are not required to quarantine after close contact exposure unless they have symptoms. However, they should wear a mask indoors and while around others for 10 days. It is also recommended to take a COVID test on day five.


Unless WHO has symptoms? This what mrs dr told her. Mrs and neighbor wife both have symptoms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Unless WHO has symptoms? This what mrs dr told her. Mrs and neighbor wife both have symptoms.


You and Barbie. Don't listen to your neighbor, call your doc if you're unsure. Your state's health department says you don't have to quarantine under these circumstances unless you have symptoms.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> From Florida Health Dept.
> Individuals who are up to date with vaccinations are not required to quarantine after close contact exposure unless they have symptoms. However, they should wear a mask indoors and while around others for 10 days. It is also recommended to take a COVID test on day five.



To be fair, Florida law practically suggests you go out and give it to everyone you possibly can. We're getting texts again of how many positive cases they're having at school, yet they're still having the PTA "parent student get together" next week and a school dance, because fuck it. 

... but I'll fully believe that their doctor told them to quarentiene as a matter of public health as opposed to a matter of law, laws down here only protect the wealthy and punish the poor; they don't really help society at all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and Barbie. Don't listen to your neighbor, call your doc if you're unsure. Your state's health department says you don't have to quarantine under these circumstances unless you have symptoms.


Dude it IS Barbie’s dr.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You and Barbie. Don't listen to your neighbor, call your doc if you're unsure. Your state's health department says you don't have to quarantine under these circumstances unless you have symptoms.


We DO still have symptoms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dude it IS Barbie’s dr.


That is messed up! Contact for a couple seconds and you have to quarantine? If you go into a grocery store you're likely in close contact with omicron. And you both have strong antibodies right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

I think it’s an alien virus


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That is messed up! Contact for a couple seconds and you have to quarantine? If you go into a grocery store you're likely in close contact with omicron. And you both have strong antibodies right now.


Should I go to the store and give it to someone?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> To be fair, Florida law practically suggests you go out and give it to everyone you possibly can. We're getting texts again of how many positive cases they're having at school, yet they're still having the PTA "parent student get together" next week and a school dance, because fuck it.
> 
> ... but I'll fully believe that their doctor told them to quarentiene as a matter of public health as opposed to a matter of law, laws down here only protect the wealthy and punish the poor; they don't really help society at all.


A dance? Really? Wow!

Ontario has similar guidelines. 

*If you’ve been exposed to someone with symptoms of COVID-19covid 19 or who has received a positive test result*
*If you are fully vaccinated, have no symptoms, do not live with the positive case and are otherwise healthy, or are under 12 years of age*

self-monitor for symptoms for 10 days after your last exposure
wear a mask, practise physical distancing, and follow all other public health measures if leaving home
do not visit any high-risk settings or people who may be at higher risk of illness (such as seniors) for 10 days after your last exposure
*If you are not fully vaccinated or are immunocompromised*

isolate for 10 days after your last exposure, regardless of whether you have any symptoms


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Should I go to the store and give it to someone?


didn't you and Barbie recently (Wednesday) have a negative PCR test?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

So don’t get mad at me. I follow drs directions.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> didn't you and Barbie recently (Wednesday) have a negative PCR test?


Idk what day it was. Is that test good only at the time of the test, Tuesday?

Forget about please. Just passing on my wife’s drs statement.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So don’t get mad at me. I follow drs directions.
> 
> View attachment 5066961


Well at least you got rid of the Bushes lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So don’t get mad at me. I follow drs directions.
> 
> View attachment 5066961


I'm not mad at all. It just doesn't make sense to me that you have guidelines that don't really mean anything.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well at least you got rid of the Bushes lol


There are a couple good looking Bushes. Sisters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So don’t get mad at me. I follow drs directions.
> 
> View attachment 5066961


:::hold me beer:::
Texas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> :::hold me beer:::
> Texas


Lol we're no better up here. No testing, no reporting and kids go back to school on Monday.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not mad at all. It just doesn't make sense to me that you have guidelines that don't really mean anything.



It costs more and takes more effort to get a medical marijuana card than it does to get a concealed and carry weapons permit. 

/Welcome to Florida


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It costs more and takes more effort to get a medical marijuana card than it does to get a concealed and carry weapons permit.
> 
> /Welcome to Florida


Still wanna lay on your beaches  

@Paul Drake has been filling me in on how stupid your MMJ rules are.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol we're no better up here. No testing, no reporting and kids go back to school on Monday.


we're testing down here all the time, schools are half open, some in class and others remote....they're a nice fight right now over that at the moment.....90% of the hospitals are full....city leaders cent letter to the fed for extra nurses and such.....









Surveillance - Case Numbers


Explore data including: Active Cases, Cumulative Cases & Deaths, Cases by Zip Code, Hospitalizations, Lab Testing, and Vaccinations.




covid19.sanantonio.gov





current statistics, and me and my other half are scedualed next month for the booster


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still wanna lay on your beaches
> 
> @Paul Drake has been filling me in on how stupid your MMJ rules are.



Tell me how the beaches are, I haven't been to one since 2014. Our MMJ laws are pantyhose on head stupid. I could fill you in on how stupid the "seed to sale" and "cultivation practice regulations" are. They are pantyhose on head with whipped cream and mayonnaise stupid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Tell me how the beaches are, I haven't been to one since 2014. Our MMJ laws are pantyhose on head stupid. I could fill you in on how stupid the "seed to sale" and "cultivation practice regulations" are. They are pantyhose on head with whipped cream and mayonnaise stupid.




For you and @jerryb73. I'd be there right now if I could. 

It's ridiculously easy to get a med permit here. Just takes forever to get the paperwork.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

speaking of @jerryb73, haven't seen him in forever.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Tell me how the beaches are, I haven't been to one since 2014. Our MMJ laws are pantyhose on head stupid. I could fill you in on how stupid the "seed to sale" and "cultivation practice regulations" are. They are pantyhose on head with whipped cream and mayonnaise stupid.


Gainesville Crystal River used to be the best place to grow outside in Florida in my opinion he he he ha ha ha he memories


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Gainesville Crystal River used to be the best place to grow outside in Florida in my opinion he he he ha ha ha he memories


According to my one friend who has successful oudoor crops, he agrees. I've never seen his spot, he's very very oldschool about security, but it's in that area, maybe a touch north.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> According to my one friend who has successful oudoor crops, he agrees. I've never seen his spot, he's very very oldschool about security, but it's in that area, maybe a touch north.


That is awesome to here


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2022)

I miss the 99 plant count and 13 lbs. maximum per year recommendations.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I miss the 99 plant count and 13 lbs. maximum per year recommendations.



There's a petition for a 9 plant home grow in Florida. If it goes through, I'm having my wife get her card and we're getting a new house that I can fit 18 full size plants in.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife was 27 for at least 8 years lol


I was 39 for about a decade, so, yeah!!  

Started my day with a flat tire. 

But made it to the grocery store, and now I am ready to dab myself to death!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was 39 for about a decade, so, yeah!!
> 
> Started my day with a flat tire.
> 
> But made it to the grocery store, and now I am ready to dab myself to death!


Just short of that please we enjoy having you around


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we're testing down here all the time, schools are half open, some in class and others remote....they're a nice fight right now over that at the moment.....90% of the hospitals are full....city leaders cent letter to the fed for extra nurses and such.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh! Glad you and the missus are getting your booster. We got ours last Friday.

Ontario is completely fucked right now. You cannot get a PCR test so we don't even know how bad it is. Almost two years into this and we haven't increased our testing abilities, someone's head should be on a pike!

Children go back to school on Monday.
Schools will no longer report covid cases unless 30%+ of the students are absent due to covid.
Students can only get a PCR test if symptoms occur while at school.
Close contacts will no longer be reported to parents.

Hospitalizations are thru the roof in the province



But if you look at the case data that the province puts out you'd think things are improving.



I swear this feels like a 1970's chicken pox party.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm not sure why, but I just sat here and rolled 7 grams of joints, while not smoking any of them.

Guess I'm set for the next day or two, time for a dab.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harsh! Glad you and the missus are getting your booster. We got ours last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how would you know?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5066596


Haha. I have this photo tattood on me..well not the text


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> And how would you know?
> View attachment 5067018


Watched a documentary, I'm an authority on the subject now  

I'm vaccinated against chicken pox.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2022)

Drive by

   

I'm constantly awesome...
...Goonies never say die!







SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

@JustRolling
You where a hvac tech? My Modine hot dog in the shop is not turning on. Ran out of propane but the tank is full now. All valves are open. But when I turn the thermostat up I get nothing not even the fan. Any idea?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Drive by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goonies!!!!

Hey you guys!!!!!!


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @JustRolling
> You where a hvac tech? My Modine hot dog in the shop is not turning on. Ran out of propane but the tank is full now. All valves are open. But when I turn the thermostat up I get nothing not even the fan. Any idea?


Wasn’t a tech but I’ve installed quite a few . Not to much to go wrong with them . I’m sure you’ve checked breaker , on/off switch and on/off on t-stat . There might be a 3amp fuse on the board .


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb I’m assuming it has a inducer motor and electric ignition and not a pilot lite


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Wasn’t a tech but I’ve installed quite a few . Not to much to go wrong with them . I’m sure you’ve checked breaker , on/off switch and on/off on t-stat . There might be a 3amp fuse on the board .


Yeah, I have a big mess under it but was able to pull the cover and make sure the on-off on the ignition was on. Definitely turned on the switch on the wall (turned it off the other day when I realized it was empty) and definitely checked the breaker. Tomorrow morning I'll move the crap out from under it as best I can. So I can setup a ladder and see in there better. A damn car is almost right in the way too. And I don't want to scratch it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb I’m assuming it has a inducer motor and electric ignition and not a pilot lite


Yeah correct.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm constantly awesome...


You are!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

LOL at least working on it'll be out of the wind. Tonight and tomorrow -30° -40° wind-chill


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb how old is It ? You could pull the t-start and jump the red and white wires to bypass it .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb how old is It ? You could pull the t-start and jump the red and white wires to bypass it .


Shop was built in '05 so probably that old.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

Should be just 24v t-stat ( like 18ga wire ) . I never installed one with a 110v t-stat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Should be just 24v t-stat ( like 18ga wire ) . I never installed one with a 110v t-stat.




Best pic I could take blind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Goonies!!!!
> 
> Hey you guys!!!!!!


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb it’s just a regular low volt t-stat . Have a picture of that? Some really good YouTube videos from modine too


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

I have that goonies tee shirt specifically bought for me. Let’s just say it’s fun going into a grocery store with me .


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb I do see a fuse on the board. I’m wondering if your induced fan is frozen up and needs a spin


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb it’s just a regular low volt t-stat . Have a picture of that? Some really good YouTube videos from modine too


I don't.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb I do see a fuse on the board. I’m wondering if your induced fan is frozen up and needs a spin


Ok you're bringing back some things I should know. I remember working on my bosses one at his shop probably 7 years ago. I gotta get my head up in there and figure it out. I forgot that that board can troubleshoot. 

Where is the fuse though? If that went because the fan was running too long without firing, the board would not have power correct?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2022)

My kid came over yesterday for a visit and a bite right when I was getting ready to plant those clones. I missed practicing, but I didn't mind as I missed him and would have rather spent my time catching up. When he left it was late, but I got it done, anyway. 





I guessed at the date and didn't realize I was a couple days off until the project was almost finished. Oh, well...




Another week off before the next tray is ready. Time for a bowl.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb the board should have power and the fuse is way back on the board (3amp automotive type fuse ) .It’s purple and it won’t have power if thats blown . Green light mean it’s good . Sometimes that inducer motor sticks but that’s usually at beginning of season on first fire startup . I’d start with the t-stat first as it’s the easiest to work on being on the ground and not working off a ladder .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb I do see a fuse on the board. I’m wondering if your induced fan is frozen up and needs a spin



That's a very involved, overly complex way to make hot dogs.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb I guess though if there’s no power to board the t-stat isn’t going to work anyways , but if it does make it run by bypassing it , it’s junk .


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 14, 2022)

#Jeffislovinlife thought you might appreciate. 
It's cold and windy but I have made FIRE.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 14, 2022)

I’ve locked on that fire for few minutes now . I see all kinds of cool shit in there .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> #Jeffislovinlife thought you might appreciate. View attachment 5067211
> It's cold and windy but I have made FIRE.


I do I do and thanks for that


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 14, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’ve locked on that fire for few minutes now . I see all kinds of cool shit in there .


Here's an older Halloween fire, same barrel


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> #Jeffislovinlife thought you might appreciate. View attachment 5067211
> It's cold and windy but I have made FIRE.


The bit at the top left looks like a muscular demon going back into the fire.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Here's an older Halloween fire, same barrel View attachment 5067218


Looks like a character off of inside out lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5067220


Party at Bob's parking lot


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5067220


fire!


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

I think I'm gonna grab a beer and go play with fire.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think I'm gonna grab a beer and go play with fire.


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think I'm gonna grab a beer and go play with fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Here's an older Halloween fire, same barrel View attachment 5067218


Very nice


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

I just want to clarify what I meant when I said I’m not a hvac tech . I was an residential installer primarily but got in commercial . around here if you’re not a one-man crew you are usually either an installer or a service technician . I could service a furnace if I had to . If I couldn’t figure it out I had nine other family members I could call . Besides the farm and Ag dealership the other family business was hvac with two uncles owning their own businesses . I started in hvac in 85 when I was a boy along with working at the store and having to do farm chores every day .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I just want to clarify what I meant when I said I’m not a hvac tech . I was an residential installer primarily but got in commercial . around here if you’re not a one-man crew you are usually either an installer or a service technician . I could service a furnace if I had to . If I couldn’t figure it out I had nine other family members I could call . Besides the farm and Ag dealership the other family business was hvac with two uncles owning their own businesses . I started in hvac in 85 when I was a boy along with working at the store and having to do farm chores every day .


Thanks for the help. I know you have a good idea of how that works, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks for the help. I know you have a good idea of how that works, so I figured I'd ask.


It rebooted my brain too. Things these days are so much easier with YouTube . You wouldn’t think that the manufacturer would put out repair videos to the average joe when I had to take a class to get certified . Man times sure have changed .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyone for a bourbon and a smoke.?.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 14, 2022)

@DarkWeb i should be available tomorrow if you need help with anything .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5067353
> Anyone for a bourbon and a smoke.?.


I'll take you up on the smoke you take a double


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Gainesville Crystal River used to be the best place to grow outside in Florida in my opinion he he he ha ha ha he memories


When I moved to Melbourne Florida at age 16, I smoked green seedless weed for the very first time, and it was called Gainesville Green. It was the best weed I ever smoked in my life, at the time. Better than Columbian Gold. Better than anything...My first locally grown SINSEMILLA. Put your seed trays away, and savor the flavor.  Did you ever hear of it? 

It was $30 a "bag". That was it. No deals. A bag was about an eighth ounce I think...$240 an ounce was a lot of money in 1977.

Damn my eyes are still blurry from dilation and those bright lights yesterday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll take you up on the smoke you take a double


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2022)

Hell yeah one of my best friend in this world worked on that strane wish I could get a hold of it


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2022)

@Laughing Grass This video is cool, just one long shot in a ballroom.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2022)

G'night


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Morning, my hat is still in the postal vortex, it went back to New Jersey yesterday, (second trip) then all the way up the eastern seaboard...who know where it will be tomorrow. Probably not on my head.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

While y'all are sleeping in....on to dabbing and probably a nap.
Pancakes stuffed with apples braised in wine, topped with gooseberry preserves.
( omg, those were good. Toppings didn't blend or fight, could only eat half)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

Not to many west side kids up for breakfast on east coast time in the dead of winter .They all snuggle bugged up in their warm and cozies justifying how another 45mins of rack time has been earned  but I got ya ,my FOMO IS real .

edit: but I GOTTA have tunes to get the balls rolling


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Not to many west side kids up for breakfast on east coast time in the dead of winter .They all snuggle bugged up in their warm and cozies justifying how another 45mins of rack time has been earned  but I got ya ,my FOMO IS real .


I know, I'll be making tacos and second nap, then miss all the fun again.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

Yea you consistently bring great energy and pace to start the days won’t get a bad word from me .


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Not to many west side kids up for breakfast on east coast time in the dead of winter .They all snuggle bugged up in their warm and cozies justifying how another 45mins of rack time has been earned  but I got ya ,my FOMO IS real .
> 
> edit: but I GOTTA have tunes to get the balls rolling


West coast ready to eat...
  

Now west coast ready to eat

SH420


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

^^^^ right right , always staying hungry ^^^^^


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

Tsunami activity on the west coast about 7:30 to 10:30 this morning.

Stay dry.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

Good coffee, beany people. 
Nope. That's not it. 
Chill cuppa, coffee people?

Anyone have Saturday plans? How goes?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good coffee, beany people.
> Nope. That's not it.
> Chill cuppa, coffee people?
> 
> Anyone have Saturday plans? How goes?


Nope, you?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope, you?


Nope! More work...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope! More work...


Me too. 



SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good coffee, beany people.
> Nope. That's not it.
> Chill cuppa, coffee people?
> 
> Anyone have Saturday plans? How goes?


 Just playing with my golden cobra dab sauce, putting dabs onto a burning joint.
Probably going to drive my tank around on Battlefield4 for a while, watch the explosions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

Morning






-21° out there. I'm getting the fire going


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Just playing with my golden cobra dab sauce, putting dabs onto a burning joint.
> Probably going to drive my tank around on Battlefield4 for a while, watch the explosions.


Do dabs work like that? 
This sounds epic. I love getting ripping high, putting on dumb music and dooting around in fallout 4. Freaking meta reminded me of it. So atmospheric...


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-4°f and balmy, no wind. I'm gonna burn a big joint.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do dabs work like that?
> This sounds epic. I love getting ripping high, putting on dumb music and dooting around in fallout 4. Freaking meta reminded me of it. So atmospheric...


yea, just get it hot so it will stick, drop a crumb on top and huff heavily till your brain pops.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> -4°f and balmy, no wind. I'm gonna burn a big joint.


Wear the smoke like a cloak. Keeps you warm, or stops you from feeling your skin. Same diff, right?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

Feels like 49 but it’s 52 and I’m sitting in front of a space heater.

anyone use Reddit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> -4°f and balmy, no wind. I'm gonna burn a big joint.


Pretty windy here so those wind-chill temps must be around that -40.....that's not fun.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do dabs work like that?
> This sounds epic. I love getting ripping high, putting on dumb music and dooting around in fallout 4. Freaking meta reminded me of it. So atmospheric...


Noobs get jealous when you taunt them with "dab time" "RollItUp" or "about a pound"


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Noobs get jealous when you taunt them with "dab time" "RollItUp" or "about a pound"


Dab time


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab time




Ok


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Noobs get jealous when you taunt them with "dab time" "RollItUp" or "about a pound"


You are taunting men in tanks and big bomber planes with dabs?  
The only time someone noted how high i was on VOIP was a sor4 game. Dude kept saying to whoever was sitting next to him "yooo this high chick is fucking carrying me" I kept forgetting my high mumbling was audible.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab time


I couldn't reach fast enough.. you beat me


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You are taunting men in tanks and big bomber planes with dabs?
> The only time someone noted how high i was on VOIP was a sor4 game. Dude kept saying to whoever was sitting next to him "yooo this high chick is fucking carrying me" I kept forgetting my high mumbling was audible.


I love just driving the jeep around in circles and doing jumps till a helicopter takes a dislike to me, those motherfuckers are all mean.
Twice as mean when you shoot down their ride, shoot em in the back when they can't see you.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I couldn't reach fast enough.. you beat me


Ya gotta be fast in these parts.

Did you get it?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

“Can’t be top dog forever “


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> While y'all are sleeping in....on to dabbing and probably a nap.
> Pancakes stuffed with apples braised in wine, topped with gooseberry preserves.
> ( omg, those were good. Toppings didn't blend or fight, could only eat half)
> View attachment 5067466


I'd love a ham slice right now!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me too.
> 
> View attachment 5067500
> 
> SH420


I love seeing action shots of you at work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> “Can’t be top dog forever “


That's a good movie lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

Yea its in the video library 100%


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5067524View attachment 5067525


Brrr... looks cold. Not the coffee, the truck.

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love a ham slice right now!


Sorry, that's gone! I'm doing beer n dabs now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sorry, that's gone! I'm doing beer n dabs now.


Beer?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Beer?


I usually get up around 420am, so it's second breakfast on weekends.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sorry, that's gone! I'm doing beer n dabs now.


Grrrr, next time don't get my hopes up! Although I shall forgive you this time for the looms pics. I'm a sucker for loom pics. Can you guess what this is?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Grrrr, next time don't get my hopes up! Although I shall forgive you this time for the looms pics. I'm a sucker for loom pics. Can you guess what this is?
> View attachment 5067534


Yours


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Grrrr, next time don't get my hopes up! Although I shall forgive you this time for the looms pics. I'm a sucker for loom pics. Can you guess what this is?
> View attachment 5067534


Is it a torture rack for spools of thread?
Pilates machine?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Brrr... looks cold. Not the coffee, the truck.
> 
> SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Grrrr, next time don't get my hopes up! Although I shall forgive you this time for the looms pics. I'm a sucker for loom pics. Can you guess what this is?
> View attachment 5067534


There was a guy who used to make looms in the area, Macomber Looms





No, I'm familiar with the old industrial looms from the 1800's.
They have punch-hole wooden card readers that program the looms actions.
The old 1800's looms can run on a circuit board that mechanically activates the punchhole reader, pretty cool


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Here's the magic, Jacquard loom card reader.
Like an IBM machine of the 1800s


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> There was a guy who used to make looms in the area, Macomber Looms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macombers are nice looms. That's my 24 shaft Compudobby, air driven with double box fly shuttles, double back beams. The creels were behind me. My textile studio is not as neat as the Macomber room. I used the compudobby for complex reproduction textiles and velvets (I turned the air off when weaving velvet). I use my Glimakra for rugs and heavier textiles and Baby Wolf for short testing runs of less complex textiles. I used to do reproduction textiles.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Here's the magic, Jacquard loom card reader.
> Like an IBM machine of the 1800s


Peg and chain dobby, I went with a computerized head

Mine is a 24 shaft loom, not a jacquard, so I don't have single thread lift ability.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Peg and chain dobby, I went with a computerized head
> View attachment 5067563
> Mine is a 24 shaft loom, not a jacquard, so I don't have single thread lift ability.


Very very cool I need to put an order in for a skull and crossbones flag


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

I can't even find pictures of the one's I used to see running, just woodblock prints.
They were torn down and the wood sold to musical instrument makers, highly sought after.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2022)

I just got a tsunami warning alert on my phone  
Im 2blks from the coast in 2 directions, I live on the point !!!




Time to get inland I guess


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I can't even find pictures of the one's I used to see running, just woodblock prints.
> They were torn down and the wood sold to musical instrument makers, highly sought after.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes same here many of the books demonstrate those old, gorgeous looms. My loom can accept a jacquard head:


You can see the jacq mechanism rises above where my dobby head is. For what I was doing it didn't make sense to get that head.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I just got a tsunami warning alert on my phone
> Im 2blks from the coast in 2 directions, I live on the point !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Into the mountains. Be careful bud.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I just got a tsunami warning alert on my phone
> Im 2blks from the coast in 2 directions, I live on the point !!!
> 
> 
> ...


God is telling you to go to Mammoth now. I'd listen.

Be safe hun


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I just got a tsunami warning alert on my phone
> Im 2blks from the coast in 2 directions, I live on the point !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I just got a tsunami warning alert on my phone
> Im 2blks from the coast in 2 directions, I live on the point !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 a volcano in the Pacific


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2022)

local news says only danger is to marinas & immediate coastline , I should be fine


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> -4°f and balmy, no wind. I'm gonna burn a big joint.


No wind? Its calmed a little but its been howling here all night.


I'm gonna brew another coffee and heat up the dab rig. Its a good day to stay in sweats and maybe make a pot moose/deer meat chilli

Edited to remove the massive images,lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> local news says only danger is to marinas & immediate coastline , I should be fine View attachment 5067577


Ok then go ski Snow Summit. Really god says you should go skiing. You are higher up than the LA Basin fishbowl and you can move quickly enough on skis to avoid any errant waves. Better yet snowboarding, so you could essentially convert to surfing and all the puffy ski stuff will keep you afloat. 

Damn I'm blaming @shrxhky420 for that post. That dab leveled me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it a torture rack for spools of thread?
> Pilates machine?


It looks like the (very valuable!) surviving prototype of Leonardo da Vinci’s prototype pasta maker. Current setting “linguine”.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok then go ski Snow Summit. Really god says you should go skiing. You are higher up than the LA Basin fishbowl and you can move quickly enough on skis to avoid any errant waves. Better yet snowboarding, so you could essentially convert to surfing and all the puffy ski stuff will keep you afloat.
> 
> Damn I'm blaming @shrxhky420 for that post. That dab leveled me.




SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

@Tangerine_ , How's the puppy's paw doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

Mmmmm, ham and swiss omelette with onion and peppers fried in cannabutter. Hot sauce and pesto. 

sorry no picture


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2022)

It is sooo freaking cold. Zero, or 20 below with the wind chill. The sun is shining at the moment thankfully. I went out and fed the birds...those poor bastards. I'm not going out again today, not even for the mail!

Then tomorrow night the snow begins. Now they say 12-18". Supposed to snow from tomorrow eve til Monday eve, nonstop.

Computer screen is really bugging my eyes, and both shoulders are throbbing, so over and out!! Stay warm everyone!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

Now I want to watch space jam lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm, ham and swiss omelette with onion and peppers fried in cannabutter. Hot sauce and pesto.
> 
> sorry no picture


Mine was ham, pepper jack, sharp cheddar, forgot the green onions I have, and sourdough toast. I'm still hungry though...probably why there is no pic.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

I forgot what I was gonna say. That last dab was a good one! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

For the Easties...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is sooo freaking cold. Zero, or 20 below with the wind chill. The sun is shining at the moment thankfully. I went out and fed the birds...those poor bastards. I'm not going out again today, not even for the mail!
> 
> Then tomorrow night the snow begins. Now they say 12-18". Supposed to snow from tomorrow eve til Monday eve, nonstop.
> 
> Computer screen is really bugging my eyes, and both shoulders are throbbing, so over and out!! Stay warm everyone!!


Dab 30 take care of your self get some rest my friend


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> For the Easties...
> 
> View attachment 5067651


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok then go ski Snow Summit. Really god says you should go skiing. You are higher up than the LA Basin fishbowl and you can move quickly enough on skis to avoid any errant waves. Better yet snowboarding, so you could essentially convert to surfing and all the puffy ski stuff will keep you afloat.
> 
> Damn I'm blaming @shrxhky420 for that post. That dab leveled me.


MLK weekend, I wouldn’t go close


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> MLK weekend, I wouldn’t go close


Then surfing it is!! Oh my bad! I forgot all about the holiday oops. I don't think the dabs were any help.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @DarkWeb i should be available tomorrow if you need help with anything .


@JustRolling 
I have a different board then the one in those vids. It must be older. 


It doesn't have a fuse I can see and I don't see a led like my bosses. But it does have this



Unless this is where the led is on mine?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

There's no led on that terminal board. Thats just a timer relay, it looks like.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Then surfing it is!! Oh my bad! I forgot all about the holiday oops. I don't think the dabs were any help.


Anyone have tsunami waves?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @Tangerine_ , How's the puppy's paw doing?


He's doing great and the paws on the mend. It did break open once from some rough play but right now it looks good.

The yard is a rough icy mess right now so I might order one of those soft lined medipaw boots.

For a high energy pup, I'm surprised he was so good about leaving it alone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have tsunami waves?


My kids reported their break was 1-3 ft. They wouldn't even bother going LOL.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have tsunami waves?


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh HELL no!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

Do you know where that picture was taken ? Not to many places grow em like that .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Do you know where that picture was taken ? Not to many places grow em like that .


Portugal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> He's doing great and the paws on the mend. It did break open once from some rough play but right now it looks good.
> 
> The yard is a rough icy mess right now so I might order one of those soft lined medipaw boots.
> 
> For a high energy pup, I'm surprised he was so good about leaving it alone.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Portugal.


yea ,what they are doing there right now is just jaw dropping .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @JustRolling
> I have a different board then the one in those vids. It must be older.
> View attachment 5067673
> 
> ...



Got it  

No power to the unit. So I worked backwards......no power at the emergency shut off switch.......breaker was good. Hey what's that? A tripped GFCI outlet........you son of a beach! It's on!

LOL never happened in the 11 years I've been here  

Thanks for the help @JustRolling


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got it
> 
> No power to the unit. So I worked backwards......no power at the emergency shut off switch.......breaker was good. Hey what's that? A tripped GFCI outlet........you son of a beach! It's on!
> 
> ...


KISS principal for me.
Dab you’re it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got it
> 
> No power to the unit. So I worked backwards......no power at the emergency shut off switch.......breaker was good. Hey what's that? A tripped GFCI outlet........you son of a beach! It's on!
> 
> ...


Without the gozinta's no gozoutas. Our standard troubleshooting was start in the middle, you can cut the work in half that way.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Jan 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got it
> 
> No power to the unit. So I worked backwards......no power at the emergency shut off switch.......breaker was good. Hey what's that? A tripped GFCI outlet........you son of a beach! It's on!
> 
> ...


Sorry I was napping .  Good that you found the problem as some water heaters and furnaces won’t work on a gfci circuit .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2022)

Harry's back doing Guerilla Bars, just walking around spitting hot flows in public for the fans. So entertaining.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> KISS principal for me.
> Dab you’re it.


Dab nab it! I'm always it......dab you're it 








raratt said:


> Without the gozinta's no gozoutas. Our standard troubleshooting was start in the middle, you can cut the work in half that way.


LOL wish I learned that outlet was inline on a warmer day. Man my face still feels it.....it's cold. And my damn long underwear let my ass cheeks get cold. I think my wife shrunk them in the dryer lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Without the gozinta's no gozoutas. Our standard troubleshooting was start in the middle, you can cut the work in half that way.


Rocket scientist or fry cook?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> For the Easties...
> 
> View attachment 5067651


That is solid advice. Everyone should keep a cake in their trunk...Or at least a box of Yodels


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

I’m early because of football.
Go…


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m early because of football.
> Go…


I'll make sure you're not alone


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 15, 2022)

Who Dey today


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 15, 2022)

Refacing the front of the 2'X2'X4.5' section of closet I use as my veg "room." Crammed my mid-40's butt into 16 cubic feet and start stapling up the visqueen and I missed my mark. So there's no extra space at the bottom of the facing for light blocking, guess I'll be redoing this when I get the motivation to lock myself in a Houdini size escape box again. 

Fifth time I've done this and I forgot to tell my wife to tell me to stop at the top of the zippers. Damn.

Oh well. It'll work for now. Hurry up with that 9 plant grow law so I can get a new house and come out of the closet, literally.

On the plus side this means it's almost time for cloning and pre-flower training. I love making babies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That is solid advice. Everyone should keep a cake in their trunk...Or at least a box of Yodels
> 
> View attachment 5067775


I have decided to install emergency pie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

Dabworks said:


> Best shit in ohio


You've made three posts and posted the same picture in all of them, why?


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You've made three posts and posted the same picture in all of them, why?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5067972


Thanks for catching my svelte, post holiday appearance. You are such a sweetheart.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for catching my svelte, post holiday appearance. You are such a sweetheart.


If by svelte you mean “unlikely to be easily shifted by the local gales” I’m there next to you. Aerodynamic drag sensitivity has killed before. I’ve sworn that will not be me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If by svelte you mean “unlikely to be easily shifted by the local gales” I’m there next to you. Aerodynamic drag sensitivity has killed before. I’ve sworn that will not be me.


Luckily pilots don't have the same issues as glider pilots.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Luckily pilots don't have the same issues as glider pilots.


A respect of Gravity is instilled in us from the very first controlled crash. I was impressed when instead of a mainwheel they showed us a skid. End of flight as permanent emergency.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Luckily cheater pilots don't have the same issues as glider pilots.


Oh and fify


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2022)

What happened to @Metasynth? You OK?? I know you had a Covid scare.

Oh I finally got to play with the Lookah. I think I might actually like it, and my bubblers from my other nectar collectors fit with the adapter.

I am still trying to beat them up a little because they ARE a sleazy company though, and they continue to prove that to me. 

Another cold night. Zero degrees right now, and windy. The air is dry and nippy. This time tomorrow it should be snowing insanely. I'm hoping we get lucky and it misses us. But winter is surely here in full glory, like it or not!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What happened to @Metasynth? You OK?? I know you had a Covid scare.
> 
> Oh I finally got to play with the Lookah. I think I might actually like it, and my bubblers from my other nectar collectors fit with the adapter.
> 
> ...


How's your shoulders and eyeballs


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's your shoulders and eyeballs


I'm so freaked out about the eyes. 

I called my dad, as I know he has macular degeneration. Only in one eye though, and he went totally blind in that eye, and pretty quickly. The injections did nothing for him. I have it on both eyes. Blind sounds scary AF. So yeah, a lot on my mind. But thanks for thinking of me!!

I go back in 2 weeks for whatever is next. Some special eye scan and talk with the doctor. I've been researching it a little, and that made it worse, knowing what will happen.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm so freaked out about the eyes.
> 
> I called my dad, as I know he has macular degeneration. Only in one eye though, and he went totally blind in that eye, and pretty quickly. The injections did nothing for him. I have it on both eyes. Blind sounds scary AF. So yeah, a lot on my mind. But thanks for thinking of me!!
> 
> I go back in 2 weeks for whatever is next. Some special eye scan and talk with the doctor. I've been researching it a little, and that made it worse, knowing what will happen.


Can not blaim you for being freaked out big time the wife has put you on her prayer list hopefully that's okay I don't know much about it but I would in a quick hurry


----------



## manfredo (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can not blaim you for being freaked out big time the wife has put you on her prayer list hopefully that's okay I don't know much about it but I would in a quick hurry


Thank you both!! I'll definitely take all the prayers I can get! I'm starting to think the man upstairs might really be pissed off at me, or something!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thank you both!! I'll definitely take all the prayers I can get! I'm starting to think the man upstairs might really be pissed off at me, or something!!!


We will leave my opinion on that out of it but I'll send you all the positive energy I can


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

Good morning beautiful…
Time check


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

Morning, everyone's got their lazy pants on and coffee today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning, everyone's got their lazy pants on and coffee today?


Your pants tell you how they're feeling? 
Morning. How you?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

I forgot to feed the dogs this morning and when I mentioned it, they both started barking at me.
Not nicely either, that was rude barking. They were sulking quietly, I guess.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 16, 2022)

We are approaching the 15th anniversary of the Wake N Bake post and there is still nothing better!

G'morning on this cold (17/63), wet day here in FL.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I forgot to feed the dogs this morning and when I mentioned it, they both started barking at me.
> Not nicely either, that was rude barking. They were sulking quietly, I guess.


Do yours find the MOST pathetic looking corner to be seen from while sulking?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do yours find the MOST pathetic looking corner to be seen from while sulking?


Usually in their bed "sleeping" if they are naughty, but sulk in doorways underfoot for most everything else.
The little girl is always dramatic with sad sounds and tries to show what she wants, he just stares and locks onto you and plays 20 questions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

Morning






-20° again when I woke up. Should hopefully see 20° later today. Snow starts at midnight 

How's everyone doing on this beautiful Sunday morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Your pants tell you how they're feeling?
> Morning. How you?


Mine usually tell me I'm fat.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look on track for ~12", just a dusting here. They already spray pre treated the roads. 
I have to drive to the coast and back to the hills tomorrow, so freezing rain and mush, then back into snow. with 40+mph winds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Mine usually tell me I'm fat.


Picture or it didn't happen lol he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You look on track for ~12", just a dusting here. *They already spray pre treated the roads.*
> I have to drive to the coast and back to the hills tomorrow, so freezing rain and mush, then back into snow. with 40+mph winds


What does that pre-treat do?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> What does that pre-treat do?


Helps prevent icing on the roadway.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Helps prevent icing on the roadway.


How? What are the chemicals?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> How? What are the chemicals?


Beet juice and salt


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You look on track for ~12", just a dusting here. They already spray pre treated the roads.
> I have to drive to the coast and back to the hills tomorrow, so freezing rain and mush, then back into snow. with 40+mph winds


That's what it's looking like. 



Singlemalt said:


> How? What are the chemicals?


Some places use brine.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning, everyone's got their lazy pants on and coffee today?


I don't need pants.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

12 to 15 inches expected.







Started falling at 9:00 am. 



Stop, Look Around, Here It Comes.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the same here, but the snow begins about 7 pm. 12-18" forecast by Monday eve.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Beet juice and salt


I thought it was Beetleguse


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Beet juice and salt


Thats interesting...I never heard of beet juice and thought you nwere kidding til I looked it up. I guess different regions use different stuff.

Around here they use 3 things depending on the temps and conditions....Rock salt, calcium chloride when it's closer to zero or below, or a mix of sand and a melter


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

Beetleguse


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

Cat litter. CLEAN cat litter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thats interesting...I never heard of beet juice and thought you nwere kidding til I looked it up. I guess different regions use different stuff.
> 
> Around here they use 3 things depending on the temps and conditions....Rock salt, calcium chloride when it's closer to zero or below, or a mix of sand and a melter


We use maple syrup for dusty dirt roads in the summer too.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cat litter. CLEAN cat litter.


Actually a good thing to have in the trunk if you live in a place subject to icing.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2022)

They changed the forecast here...again! They just have a line through the total amount now...Now they are saying it's going to switch over to rain at some point on Monday....Lovely!!

I have an Monday am doctors appt an hour away too....


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Beetleguse


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We use maple syrup for dusty dirt roads in the summer too.


The lumber company uses some kind of sealer that binds the dust together on logging roads. Don't know what it is.
Mornin. Pancakes and football this morning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what it's looking like.
> 
> 
> 
> Some places use brine.


I thought salt was an after treatment, granted it was 40 yrs ago when I was living in MN the salt trucks went out after the ice and snow


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cat litter. CLEAN cat litter.


 Not the clumping stuff though, That turns into a paste and will clog the Sipes in tires making them slicks.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought salt was an after treatment, granted it was 40 yrs ago when I was living in MN the salt trucks went out after the ice and snow


This year is the first time I have seen "Pre Ice" road treatments.

Like you in the past it snow was reacted to after the fact. Now I'm seeing pre treating the roads on a wide scale.

How does that work?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


>


 I was doing so good on a bowl of raisin bran till I was smokin a dab joint and saw unattended sausage egg biscuits.

Wish I could of tasted the first 2 tacos, but I chewed the 3rd one. 
(I thought the dogs stole one when both were gone in a flash, because of the breakfast rebellion )


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> This year is the first time I have seen "Pre Ice" road treatments.
> 
> Like you in the past it snow was reacted to after the fact. Now I'm seeing pre treating the roads on a wide scale.
> 
> ...


I would think the moisture from whatever precipitation happens combines with the dried treatment to make a freeze resistant slurry.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was doing so good on a bowl of raisin bran till I was smokin a dab joint and saw unattended sausage egg biscuits.
> 
> Wish I could of tasted the first 2 tacos, but I chewed the 3rd one.
> (I thought the dogs stole one when both were gone in a flash, because of the breakfast rebellion )
> ...


Mmmmm Cholula....love the stuff



Did the same as yesterday except no peppers and it's on a few slices of fried sweet potato. Pretty good


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> This year is the first time I have seen "Pre Ice" road treatments.
> 
> Like you in the past it snow was reacted to after the fact. Now I'm seeing pre treating the roads on a wide scale.
> 
> ...


They can mix and spray a variety, calcium magnesium soidum chloride solutions, whatever is cheaper, and beet juice lowers the freeze temp further and helps it stick.
The treatment starts working so they don't have to be everywhere at once at some unknown start time, then they have time to spread sand and salt.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would think the moisture from whatever precipitation happens combines with the dried treatment to make a freeze resistant slurry.


The steel bridges gets especially bad and they often pre-treat them. A lot of the suspended or tall bridges freeze before the rest of the roads, so you can be tooling along, hit a bridge and find yourself in a slide. Some of the real tall ones are actually heated.



https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/publications/research/infrastructure/bridge/99158/99158.pdf


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would think the moisture from whatever precipitation happens combines with the dried treatment to make a freeze resistant slurry.


It's not always dry. It gets sprayed on.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not always dry. It gets sprayed on.


I've seen the rig they use to spray I 80 going over the Sierra's, it has a type of outrigger so they can cover 4 lanes at once, pretty cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I forgot to feed the dogs this morning and when I mentioned it, they both started barking at me.
> Not nicely either, that was rude barking. They were sulking quietly, I guess.


Don't get a parrot. I can't tell you how many times I was told to "hurry up" and "bad bird"


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2022)

Fish taco's, pulled pork sliders, breakfast tacos washed down with multiple Bloody Marys..hiding from the Tsunami yesterday


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks, I'm freakin hungry now...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was Beetleguse


As long as it's not


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5068242
> Fish taco's, pulled pork sliders, breakfast tacos washed down with multiple Bloody Marys..hiding from the Tsunami yesterday


OMG that looks so good!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Not the clumping stuff though, That turns into a paste and will clog the Sipes in tires making them slicks.


That could be some useful information, thanks! Gotta love chemistry


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5068242
> Fish taco's, pulled pork sliders, breakfast tacos washed down with multiple Bloody Marys..hiding from the Tsunami yesterday


I think i found where my missing taco went!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That could be some useful information, thanks! Gotta love chemistry


This is good, goes a long way in a storm. Better than cat litter for the price
 NAPA oil adsorbent #6040


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

I prefer sand. It's cheap and tracking in cat litter from the steps and driveway sucks. I always have a tow strap in the jeep. 

Your floor mats work great for traction as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That could be some useful information, thanks! Gotta love chemistry


(from a safe distance)


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Picture or it didn't happen lol he he he ha ha ha he


Not my pic but I have gone down 6 pants sizes in the last 2 years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

Passengers stuck at sea after Norwegian cancels Caribbean cruise mid voyage due to Covid-19


Passengers are stranded on the Gem until the ship returns to New York. A spokesperson said the ship will return “shortly” but did not provide a date.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5068242
> Fish taco's, pulled pork sliders, breakfast tacos washed down with multiple Bloody Marys..hiding from the Tsunami yesterday


Jesus! That looks wonderful. Yeah I'd eat thet


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Passengers stuck at sea after Norwegian cancels Caribbean cruise mid voyage due to Covid-19
> 
> 
> Passengers are stranded on the Gem until the ship returns to New York. A spokesperson said the ship will return “shortly” but did not provide a date.
> ...


Idiots.
They couldn't pay me enough to get on a cruise ship now!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Bucs, Brady is on point today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Idiots.
> They couldn't pay me enough to get on a cruise ship now!


Even before all this I didn't want to be on one of those floating petri dishes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Cool








Yes, Jonathan the Tortoise Is the Oldest Known Land Animal


He is living the high life as a tourist attraction in Saint Helena.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

GO BUCS


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Not my pic but I have gone down 6 pants sizes in the last 2 years.



Congrats! I went from 289lbs to 240lbs between 2004-2008, then in 2009 I made a hard push to drop another 60 lbs and got down to 190 by 2010. Between 2014 and now, I climbed back up to 220, but have since brought it down to about 200 in the last couple of months. 

I was wearing a size 48 waist the day I got married in 2004, today I'm right between a 36" - 38" waist pants. I'm aiming to be down to a 34" or 32" by the end of the upcoming summer. My wife figures at 32" or less I start disappearing and move into unhealthy weight loss. We'll see.

Keep it up! Slow and steady is the way to go to keep it off. I've been very happy not hearing I'm obese every time I go to the doctor for the last 10 years.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2022)

It's the calm before the storm. It warmed up to 25 degrees, and the snow is on it's way! I am all gassed up and ready to plow, and my doctors office called and rescheduled my appt. for the morning, so that is good!!

Soooo glad I don;t have rentals any more, or germy college kids. 







DarkWeb said:


> Even before all this I didn't want to be on one of those floating petri dishes.


 I think what is getting them in trouble is stopping at the ports! They should do strictly "at sea" cruises, for now. That was NCL, and they test everyone prior to getting on board, fwiw. 

Only been on one cruise, but it was the best vacation of my life....and I hate crowds.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> GO BUCS


I said that Pittsburgh ‘88


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

I got wood and gas. The heat in the shop is set to 46° so the quad is ready and warm. I'm ready for a little snow


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got wood and gas.


Oh many a morning


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got wood and gas. The heat in the shop is set to 46° so the quad is ready and warm. I'm ready for a little snow


I wish I could just hibernate for 3 months. I woke up from my nap at 420 and it was still light so nice to see longer days again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I wish I could just hibernate for 3 months. I woke up from my nap at 420 and it was still light so nice to see longer days again.


If you figure it out, pm me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

It hits like a frate train


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It hits like a frate train View attachment 5068462View attachment 5068463


She wrote this song over a century ago.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> She wrote this song over a century ago.


Awesome


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> She wrote this song over a century ago.


“Please don’t tell what train I’m on, so they don’t know where I’ve gone.”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “Please don’t tell what train I’m on, so they don’t know where I’ve gone.”


And they call me the city of New Orleans lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


>


1) smoke
2) listen


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> *I'm the train they call the City of New Orleans*


Fify



raratt said:


>


Ya beat me to it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Excellent video to accompany the song.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

Tornados
The 7-11 on the corner by my bank and Wendy’s got pretty twisted up this morning yo.
Glad I’m a deep sleeper. She would have made us get in the bathtub  

Nice Bucs and Eagles game eh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I said that Pittsburgh ‘88


Works either way


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Works either way


The Pirates baseball team was referred to as the Bucs. 

“Whadd about dem Bucs eh?”


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Pirates baseball team was referred to as the Bucs.
> 
> “Whadd about dem Bucs eh?”


Their spring training is in Bradenton, where I grew up. I think I heard that statement quite a bit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 16, 2022)

Here we go. I hate tornadoes.









Tornado causes damage in Southwest Florida


The cleanup continues in Southwest Florida after an EF-2 tornado touched down on Sunday. See also:Highwaymen Art Show highlights African-American artistThe twister left thousands without power and more than 100 homes damaged. Caption: Tornado in Fort Myers on Sunday, Jan. 16, 2022. (Kenneth...




cw34.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 16, 2022)

NE bound storm just hitting here...Temps plummeting, big wind and heavy snow. Thr early part of day...beautiful , sunshine up the ass , beautiful blue sky, almost 30deg , and no wind. Since the ice on lake is like glass and rink ready, we got around early....down to lake....skating , bonfire , hot dogs of course and a kief smoke off.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

Food is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> NE bound storm just hitting here...Temps plummeting, big wind and heavy snow. Thr early part of day...beautiful , sunshine up the ass , beautiful blue sky, almost 30deg , and no wind. Since the ice on lake is like glass and rink ready, we got around early....down to lake....skating , bonfire , hot dogs of course and a kief smoke off. View attachment 5068524View attachment 5068526View attachment 5068527View attachment 5068530


Looks like you are having a good time stay safe out there


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed View attachment 5068541


Thanks a lot , now I have to get up off my ass and something to eat...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

Should not be an issue for one that can stand on two blades on ice and not break anything lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Should not be an issue for one that can stand on two blades on ice and not break anything lol


It looks like an explorer in a hideously inhospitable environment. There is almost certainly a cruiserweight mustache involved.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like an explorer in a hideously inhospitable environment. There is almost certainly a cruiserweight mustache involved.


 O what can I say about that lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

It's snowing.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing.


about 3" so far and coming strong


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> about 3" so far and coming strong
> View attachment 5068638


Them tracks do not say play to me they say it is to Damn cold out here I'm going in now lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2022)

Good morning happy Monday. Got about a foot of snow last night and it’s supposed to keep coming until 3pm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2022)

Good morning everyone, coffee poured and a balmy 45 here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

Did @Paul Drake make it through the storms last night??? Hopefully


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 17, 2022)

Good chill, morning people. Hope everyone is doing alright.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Morning






Snowshoe hike today anyone?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll catch up you head out


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got snowshoes in my size? On my way. Just don't expect the back of your head to remain powder free


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll catch up you head out


Ok but I'm not waiting on the big fat joint at the end of the trail  



Rsawr said:


> You got snowshoes in my size? On my way. Just don't expect the back of your head to remain powder free


Sure do! 

Sounds like fightin words.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did @Paul Drake make it through the storms last night??? Hopefully


We made it friend. Dark rainy and windy weather with tornadoes makes me nervous. We are surrounded by old oaks. I’m waiting for a big crash. Even today the winds are really strong.
Going to the dr this afternoon to see if I can get finger shots. My hands are locking up. It’s hard to use the phone actually.
Dab time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok but I'm not waiting on the big fat joint at the end of the trail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What altitude do you live at


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We made it friend. Dark rainy and windy weather with tornadoes makes me nervous. We are surrounded by old oaks. I’m waiting for a big crash. Even today the winds are really strong.
> Going to the dr this afternoon to see if I can get finger shots. My hands are locking up. It’s hard to use the phone actually.
> Dab time View attachment 5068840


New said that there was 28 tornadoes in Southwest Florida so glad you are safe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What altitude do you live at


Just under 2k


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone, coffee poured and a balmy 45 here.


36 here and a little bit of frost @85 feet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just under 2k


Well that would be a solid maybe lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What altitude do you live at


Bad attitude?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that would be a solid maybe lol


I think the rain/snow line is a bit lower. This isn't changing over like it was predicted


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

I got up earlier, looked outside at the big mess, and went back to bed. Looks to be around 10-12" out there, and still coming down.

Soooo nice that I don't have to go do rentals, and my doctor called and cancelled yesterday!

Coffee ingested, now for some clothes and some marihuana's, and go play on the plow....at least it's 31f lout there.

I watched a great movie last night, if you are looking for an action movie that will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure do!
> 
> Sounds like fightin words.....


 Bet. Get ready to get rekt, noob. 

Are you gonna get a ski trip in?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got up earlier, looked outside at the big mess, and went back to bed. Looks to be around 10-12" out there, and still coming down.
> 
> Soooo nice that I don't have to go do rentals, and my doctor called and cancelled yesterday!
> 
> ...


Parachutes and trucks things that make you go that looks like a blast


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Bet. Get ready to get rekt, noob.
> 
> Are you gonna get a ski trip in?


Not on MLK. It's probably crazy and you wanna talk about noobs.......that's where they are. Still not enough snow in the woods to hide.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Parachutes and trucks things that make you go that looks like a blast


Yeah it was great...a friend came over for dinner and said lets watch this, and it was a great suggestion. Only thing is the ending leaves a lot of questions.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not on MLK. It's probably crazy and you wanna talk about noobs.......that's where they are. Still not enough snow in the woods to hide.


How much more do you need to get before your hidden away spots are ready for a trip? Do you bundle the kiddies up and roll them down the groomed trails at noobs like bowling?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> New said that there was 28 tornadoes in Southwest Florida so glad you are safe


Thanks. I know you know where I am. And all the trees.
When I was 8 we were going to Florida for vacation in 1974.
We were stuck on I-75 in that storm front. Cow with fence post thru it. Animals and structures flying. My little brother and I were scared to death. We huddled together on the floor in the back.
My dad went into a hotel to try to get us a room and the big front window blew out, so we just kept going.
Twister movie is pretty accurate.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks. I know you know where I am. And all the trees.
> When I was 8 we were going to Florida for vacation in 1974.
> We were stuck on I-75 in that storm front. Cow with fence post thru it. Animals and structures flying. My little brother and I were scared to death. We huddled together on the floor in the back.
> My dad went into a hotel to try to get us a room and the big front window blew out, so we just kept going.
> Twister movie is pretty accurate.


Well I know that it's south Florida and I've been humbled by mother nature a time or two


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How much more do you need to get before your hidden away spots are ready for a trip? Do you bundle the kiddies up and roll them down the groomed trails at noobs like bowling?


Feet of snow.....basically enough to cover the hazards and make for soft landings. Yeah, the kids go. They both have skis and my daughter got a snowboard this season. We'll definitely be doing laps in the yard on the back hill today. And any kid kindergarten and up gets one half day off during the week where they go to a local mountain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think the rain/snow line is a bit lower. This isn't changing over like it was predicted


We’re supposed to get 24” before it’s over


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Feet of snow.....basically enough to cover the hazards and make for soft landings. Yeah, the kids go. They both have skis and my daughter got a snowboard this season. We'll definitely be doing laps in the yard on the back hill today. And any kid kindergarten and up gets one half day off during the week where they go to a local mountain.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re supposed to get 24” before it’s over


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5068868


That's at the resorts today......I just checked the cams


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

This is skiing











Just ordered another new set of skins last night


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's at the resorts today......I just checked the cams


I enjoy your enthusiasm, you skiers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Dab time! Then I'm going to plow and play


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dab time! Then I'm going to plow and play


Have fun


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This is skiing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Have fun


Hold this while I'm out


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hold this while I'm out


Haha


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing this fine day.....Glad your safe Paul, i saw that stuff on the news....all i have to say is , hope everyone is staying warm and cozy....

well woke up this morning to a nice 37F just a tad chilly....today's high 70F, this will last only a few days, till we get another front this far south, then it will drop the highs from the 70 and 80's, to mid 40F.....so this next coming weekend beware.....gotta nother storm heading your way....

just finished making coffee, time to get a warm up.....

already had breakfast, charizo and egg taco's.....yes please.....


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dab time! Then I'm going to plow and play


I just got done plowing...it's some wet, heavy stuff. It turned to rain for a while this morning. Perfect snowball or snowman snow, but no thanks!!

Some hot cocoa sounds pretty good though!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

Here's a good one. my uncle, whos only a few years older than me and lives in the country like me, was attacked by his crazy neighbors 2 dogs while out shoveling this am, and he said they were viscous. He grabbed a knife and tried to kill them and they retreated...I said WTF, shoot them! His neighbor is some BIG crazy meth head biker so he has to be a little careful. It's been an ongoing feud for years, and my uncle is super chill...Just wants to be left alone.

I told him to call the cops...He has security cameras all over....and next time shoot!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ~snip~
> just finished making coffee, time to get a warm up.....
> 
> already had breakfast, *charizo *and egg taco's.....yes please.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


i was just looking at the comment in the Space thread....lol


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's a good one. my uncle, whos only a few years older than me and lives in the country like me, was attacked by his crazy neighbors 2 dogs while out shoveling this am, and he said they were viscous. He grabbed a knife and tried to kill them and they retreated...I said WTF, shoot them! His neighbor is some BIG crazy meth head biker so he has to be a little careful. It's been an ongoing feud for years, and my uncle is super chill...Just wants to be left alone.
> 
> I told him to call the cops...He has security cameras all over....and next time shoot!!


The nice thing about viscous dogs is that they run slowly if at all.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 17, 2022)

Home from work, cleaned up and got my color-coded pheno-hunt, plugs soaking in the cloning chamber with hot bleach water and the recirculating pump before final rinse. 

Then it's time to cut up 4 veg plants and make 6 cuttings of each, only one from each mom will make the grade. 

Then I get to wait to harvest to see which of the 4 will become the one that wins Survivor Pheno-hunt edition. It's really slow and I get the only vote on who stays in the closet. 

Strain: Dominion Seeds: Mountain Berry. 
Per their information insert: Two potential phenos, a Bubbleberry dominant pheno and a Cindy99 dominant pheno. 

Pretty sure I have 2 of each and have figured out which is which. The bubbleberry pheno looks less appealing in veg but according to their docs should be the one that yields more, the cindy99 pheno is a big bushy plant, so the theory the wife and I have is that the BB pheno puts more into flowers while the C99 pheno puts more energy into foliage. Rounding week6-7 (I popped seeds over two weeks) of veg and it's all guess work at this point. I won't really know anything until harvest, right now the we're betting that the runt looking pheno is going to surprise us in the end of flower because that's what some grow journals of Bubbleberry look like. 

Might consider a grow journal for these cuttings, it's only been 13 years since I logged on here posted a few pics of my closet and then stayed away from posting pics. Don't know, still feel like a parnoid time traveler form the 90's. Weed, what's weed, those things that I have in place of a lawn, those weeds?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday. Got about a foot of snow last night and it’s supposed to keep coming until 3pm


Is that metric or imperial?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that metric or imperial?


How is 3pm different in the two scales?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> How is 3pm different in the two scales?


It's got a strange accent in imperial.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2022)

Got my Moderna booster and a flu shot combo this afternoon. I feel fine so far, but I'm just glad to have it done. Here's to not getting sick in 2022!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Got some more of that stinky rebel sour
Think I might need it. This is my hip.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's got a strange accent in imperial.


Does that mean there is a separate Cockney Mean Time?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Does that mean there is a separate Cockney Mean Time?





I don't see why not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Almost done.....this stuff was tough to move around. Some was nice and lite but the stuff that fell overnight that got wind driven....that was pretty dense. Smoke break


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Got my Moderna booster and a flu shot combo this afternoon. I feel fine so far, but I'm just glad to have it done. Here's to not getting sick in 2022!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

I shouldn't have stopped. It was just enough "relaxing" to feel tired and hurt. Guess my shoulder didn't like it. More dabs now.....tomorrow I have a half day, so the little I have I'll get it done in the sun. 

Oh, look at that...there is


----------



## DCcan (Jan 17, 2022)

Yea, It's a long week already. Glad I had a joint and a qt of coffee for the traffic jam this morning.

It was 44f and sunny on my way home, what an insane weather day.
Another coastal storm coming Saturday, but it should drive the -20f weather bubble @DarkWeb


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, It's a long week already. Glad I had a joint *and a qt of coffee *for the traffic jam this morning.
> 
> It was 44f and sunny on my way home, what an insane weather day.
> Another coastal storm coming Saturday, but it should drive the -20f weather bubble @DarkWeb


 Yeah that would make a traffic jam something worse.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, It's a long week already. Glad I had a joint and a qt of coffee for the traffic jam this morning.
> 
> It was 44f and sunny on my way home, what an insane weather day.
> Another coastal storm coming Saturday, but it should drive the -20f weather bubble @DarkWeb


It was windy as hell early that's why I let it go.....I wish I did a half plow then cleaned it up after it stopped. I'm not worried about the cold. I'm not a big fan of that cold. It is always when something happens but I'm ready and I've got plenty of wood  

I like it at 70° in here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It was windy as hell early that's why I let it go.....I wish I did a half plow then cleaned it up after it stopped. I'm not worried about the cold. I'm not a big fan of that cold. It is always when something happens *but I'm ready and I've got plenty of wood *
> 
> I like it at 70° in here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Did any west coaster get any tsunami waves?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did any west coaster get any tsunami waves?


An edible was involved.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did any west coaster get any tsunami waves?


I have a pair of tsunami socks, does that count? 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did any west coaster get any tsunami waves?


1-3 ft


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a pair of tsunami socks, does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5069268
> 
> SH420


Only if they have usernames!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Only if they have usernames!


They do pair well with boxed wine. 

SH420


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> They do pair well with boxed wine.
> 
> SH420


And cats named for -oh wait. I’m not supposed to know that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> And cats named for -oh wait. I’m not supposed to know that.


Things Abe would say.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Things Abe would say.


I am not sure how to respond to that without digging myself deeper.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2022)

You could say nothing and let the dance develop


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> You could say nothing and let the dance develop


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


>


Interesting


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Interesting


Impatience


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Home from work, cleaned up and got my color-coded pheno-hunt, plugs soaking in the cloning chamber with hot bleach water and the recirculating pump before final rinse.
> 
> Then it's time to cut up 4 veg plants and make 6 cuttings of each, only one from each mom will make the grade.
> 
> ...


I'm doing similar right now with 4 tester strains...Taking clones from each plant and then growing out the moms to see which are going to make the cut. It's a long process., and the cloner is full of their offspring.

Then I have a male Meltdown plant growing / maturing in my living room window, and I'm thinking of crossing it with a lemon skunk, just for kicks. Not something I normally do, but what the heck. Worst case I accidentally pollinate my entire flower room  Hopefully not, and that's why it's up here enjoying the warmth of the fire, far from the ladies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm doing similar right now with 4 tester strains...Taking clones from each plant and then growing out the moms to see which are going to make the cut. It's a long process., and the cloner is full of their offspring.
> 
> Then I have a male Meltdown plant growing / maturing in my living room window, and I'm thinking of crossing it with a lemon skunk, just for kicks. Not something I normally do, but what the heck. Worst case I accidentally pollinate my entire flower room  Hopefully not, and that's why it's up here enjoying the warmth of the fire, far from the ladies.


Always think about pollen. Do your rounds female room first.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Always think about pollen. Do your rounds female room first.


Yeah I know the stuff travels like the plague, and could easily make it to the basement on my clothes, etc. I'm watching him like a hawk.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Rebel Sour 2.0 knocks me out. Live budder. Phew…
Sweet dreams


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> You could say nothing and let the dance develop


I got popcorn and a chair if your interested?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

Morning,  found a perfect joint holder, brass chain pull from an old fan.
Gotta get kick started with coffee, then head up to the NH lakes for the day. Be back by 420, hopefully.
Packed a cone and a chicken taco for a short lunch walk, ice should be good on the ponds.
Till later!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

I had to make the dogs a chicken taco for breakfast too. They were pretty clear about that.
They were kind of pissed they didn't get one yesterday, but Mamma's not looking right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had to make the dogs a chicken taco for breakfast too. They were pretty clear about that.
> They were kind of pissed they didn't get one yesterday, but Mamma's not looking right now.


Shit I’ll take one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning,  found a perfect joint holder, brass chain pull from an old fan.
> Gotta get kick started with coffee, then head up to the NH lakes for the day. Be back by 420, hopefully.
> Packed a cone and a chicken taco for a short lunch walk, ice should be good on the ponds.
> Till later!
> View attachment 5069464View attachment 5069465


I need an old fashioned ashtray. As high as I get I'd never manage to balance a joint in a small knurled knob. I really should look at Ashtrays. Now I'm kicking myself for sending all my mother's ashtray's to the Goodwill LOL

Something like this:

I was a parrot in a previous life


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I need an old fashioned ashtray. As high as I get I'd never manage to balance a joint in a small knurled knob. I really should look at Ashtrays. Now I'm kicking myself for sending all my mother's ashtray's to the Goodwill LOL
> 
> Something like this:
> View attachment 5069528
> I was a parrot in a previous life


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Morning






How's it going on this awesome taco Tuesday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I need an old fashioned ashtray. As high as I get I'd never manage to balance a joint in a small knurled knob. I really should look at Ashtrays. Now I'm kicking myself for sending all my mother's ashtray's to the Goodwill LOL
> 
> Something like this:
> View attachment 5069528
> I was a parrot in a previous life







__





Home - shopgoodwill.com


Online Marketplace for Goodwill thrift stores




shopgoodwill.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I need an old fashioned ashtray. As high as I get I'd never manage to balance a joint in a small knurled knob. I really should look at Ashtrays. Now I'm kicking myself for sending all my mother's ashtray's to the Goodwill LOL
> 
> Something like this:
> View attachment 5069528
> I was a parrot in a previous life


Or a peacock?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or a peacock?


I don't know bird of paradise I think I see


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones.  
How's everyone holding up?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5069536


I was surprised at the number of skull ashtrays Amazon has. Looks like you found them too!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or a peacock?


Or a crow or a raven, I love bright flashy colors but pretty much only wear black, go figure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

Are peacocks edible? Certainly are beautiful.
Not my picture


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Are peacocks edible? Certainly are beautiful.View attachment 5069556
> Not my picture


Yes but not politically correct to do it anymore


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Are peacocks edible? Certainly are beautiful.View attachment 5069556
> Not my picture


How close are you to Busch Gardens do we have to put them on alert lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How close are you to Busch Gardens do we have to put them on alert lol


They’re wild here.
Tampa is about 1.5 hours south.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re wild here.
> Tampa is about 1.5 hours south.


But I'm talking about the one in st. Petersburg or does it no longer exists


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Last time I was there 88 O shit I'm old


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2022)

Morning all...hows everyone doing...hopefully staying warm and cozy....

well woke u this morning to a mild 52F, yeah it's the calm before the storm that's coming our way, high today 74F, now why i say that there is a blue norther coming through, beware east coast this is a powerful one, it's gonna drop our temps almost 40 degrees and we have a sleet warning, and this is heading east.....

just made a fresh pot, warm ups coming.....

now i'm gonna to attack these taco's.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hows everyone doing...hopefully staying warm and cozy....
> 
> well woke u this morning to a mild 52F, yeah it's the calm before the storm that's coming our way, high today 74F, now why i say that there is a blue norther coming through, beware east coast this is a powerful one, it's gonna drop our temps almost 40 degrees and we have a sleet warning, and this is heading east.....
> 
> ...


Something like this


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hows everyone doing...hopefully staying warm and cozy....
> 
> well woke u this morning to a mild 52F, yeah it's the calm before the storm that's coming our way, high today 74F, now why i say that there is a blue norther coming through, beware east coast this is a powerful one, it's gonna drop our temps almost 40 degrees and we have a sleet warning, and this is heading east.....
> 
> ...


Our 10 day forecast looks brutal. Tomorrow it will be above freezing, but then we go into a deep freeze for at least 10 days....Probably longer. Time to get some indoor projects going to pass the time.

I know some cleaning is in order today!!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Something like this View attachment 5069568


Looks like you are 1 day ahead of us.... We get the warm day tomorrow. i need to go out and plow again!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Something like this View attachment 5069568


pretty close.....we're going from 80F for a high on Wednesday....to 39F for a high on thursday....with a light wintery mix....mostly sleet from what i see....

most of the lower gulf coast is gonna be rain all the way to Florida but northern areas snow and ice......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty close.....we're going from 80F for a high on Wednesday....to 39F for a high on thursday....with a light wintery mix....mostly sleet from what i see....


That could get really not nice be safe out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That could get really not nice be safe out there


really don't think anything is gonna stick since the ground is warm, we'll see....

i already got plants in and projects in, got wood cut for a fire place, got an area for the fur babies to play......just gotta move my gas pit for an extra spot on the porch for charlie.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill morning, good ones.
> How's everyone holding up?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


Dunno if this means you are fortifying breakfast, have a hangover, or are under some nice heavy wood...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. Storm is over. I ventured out to the dog park this morning, big mistake! Left at 6:45 and just got home a half hour ago. 

Waist deep in some places.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday. Storm is over. I ventured out to the dog park this morning, big mistake! Left at 6:45 and just got home a half hour ago.
> 
> Waist deep in some places.
> 
> View attachment 5069584


But you could stick a beer right in those side walls for later! 
How did the doggy survive?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dunno if this means you are fortifying breakfast, have a hangover, or are under some nice heavy wood...


“How’s everyone holding up?” sounded like a good setup for some caryatid humor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But you could stick a beer right in those side walls for later!
> How did the doggy survive?


It was hard to find a place he found suitable to poop. He doesn't like snow deeper than his belly.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “How’s everyone holding up?” sounded like a good setup for some caryatid humor.


I'm not greek, talk to lg about that. I was just saying good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was hard to find a place he found suitable to poop. He doesn't like snow deeper than his belly.


Was it too powdery for him to stay on top of it? My smaller one tempts fate and then ends up sunk in and staring at me defeated.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm not greek, talk to lg about that. I was just saying good morning


Neither am I but I still like the cartoon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

I hate the laser computer!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate the laser computer!


Cutting something out? Or is this some big brain super villain thing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Last time I was there 88 O shit I'm old


It’s in Tampa, just called Busch gardens Tampa Bay.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cutting something out? Or is this some big brain super villain thing?


It's an engraver. The laptop is just a joke.......I never have a day it works right.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cutting something out? Or is this some big brain super villain thing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Was it too powdery for him to stay on top of it? My smaller one tempts fate and then ends up sunk in and staring at me defeated.


yea he would just sink. I don't think he likes it when his weiner touches cold snow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Finally.....that only took 10 minutes to get to the desktop today


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea he would just sink. I don't think he likes it when his weiner touches cold snow.


It is a bit of an eye-opener.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea he would just sink. I don't think he likes it when his weiner touches cold snow.


I am going to guess that's true of most weiner bearing beasts...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea he would just sink. I don't think he likes it when his weiner touches cold snow.


None of us do lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s in Tampa, just called Busch gardens Tampa Bay.


Back in the day they had a bird sanctuary in st. Petersburg


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea he would just sink. I don't think he likes it when his weiner touches cold snow.


Shovel out an area lol

dude you can print out a knee replacement!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Evolution should have given him some hair there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Shovel out an area lol
> 
> dude you can print out a knee replacement!


I don't have a shovel. I used a broom to clear the patio yesterday. He'll pee out there but that's about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

I was looking for cold wiener humor and got a little sidetracked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Holy hell now if I could get the file open


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy hell now if I could get the file open


Is the laptop not meant to run the software? Is it just chugging? Is it a single purpose device. Or can you defrag it, clean it up and get rid of programs that might be eating memory in the background?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

ten ft great white in meg jaw


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5069604
> 
> ten ft great white in meg jaw


I wonder what megs hunted.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what megs hunted.


Anything it wanted, I’d say


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Evolution should have given him some hair there.


Evolution has a helluva sense of humor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But you could stick a beer right in those side walls for later!


been there and done that last febuaray when we had all that snow we got

wife comes out, your drinking a beer, where is it....right there in the snow, fresh 12pk.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Evolution has a helluva sense of humor.


yea evolution probably wouldn't have made a defenseless poodle with a cold weiner.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea evolution probably wouldn't have made a defenseless poodle with a cold weiner.


Grooming error?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Okay I'm caught up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Grooming error?


I dunno if it's him or his breed. He's completely hairless in that area.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I'm caught up.
> 
> View attachment 5069636


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s in Tampa, just called Busch gardens Tampa Bay.


I was there close to 20 years ago, and loved it...It has, or had, the Africa theme, whereas the Busch in VA. is based on Europe...Each section is a different country in VA. . Lots of great "authentic" foods and a great Beer Garden. I have bene to the one in VVA many times, as recent as the summer before Covid.




Laughing Grass said:


> yea he would just sink. I don't think he likes it when his weiner touches cold snow.


No one does!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno if it's him or his breed. He's completely hairless in that area.


I think that's why merkins were invented


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Back in the day they had a bird sanctuary in st. Petersburg


Oh, you are bringing back distant memories...My grandparents use to winter near there, and I remember going to a bird sanctuary with them ...Hmmm, the name eludes me, actually may have been Bucsh. . I do remember the place had a lot of great rides, BUT we did not go on ANY of them...Just looked at flowers and fish.  A dolphin show perhaps...They were strict Baptists...I think fun was a no no.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno if it's him or his breed. He's completely hairless in that area.


Dog scaping?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh, you are bringing back distant memories...My grandparents use to winter near there, and I remember going to a bird sanctuary with them ...Hmmm, the name eludes me, actually may have been Bucsh. . I do remember the place had a lot of great rides, BUT we did not go on ANY of them...Just looked at flowers and fish.  A dolphin show perhaps...They were strict Baptists...I think fun was a no no.


Lots of good memories from there most of them are not Rated pg 13 lol strippers and Klondike Bars and coffee he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dog scaping?


We fully planned on getting a girl dog, I wouldn't give him up for anything now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is the laptop not meant to run the software? Is it just chugging? Is it a single purpose device. Or can you defrag it, clean it up and get rid of programs that might be eating memory in the background?


It's just a POS the one that came with the laser. It's getting replaced.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's just a POS the one that came with the laser. It's getting replaced.


That sucks, they shouldn't sell shitty peripherals...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5069690


This speaks to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This speaks to me


Do it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it.


Turns out death doesn't mind being poked, but HATES when you do the "I'm not touching you" thing.

I am in time out :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> @Laughing Grass This video is cool, just one long shot in a ballroom.


her new stuff is starting to grow on me... it's so different than when we all fall asleep.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This speaks to me


lol my first thought when looking out over a steep ledge is usually jump.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea evolution probably wouldn't have made a defenseless poodle with a cold weiner.


Natural selection didn't create dogs at all, it was artificial selection by humans that did that, selecting from the grey wolf. That's one reason so many dogs breeds have such defects and problems. We bred them for traits that suited our own purposes, not what was most fit for survival.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Natural selection didn't create dogs at all, it was artificial selection by humans that did that, selecting from the grey wolf. That's one reason so many dogs breeds have such defects and problems. We bred them for traits that suited our own purposes, not what was most fit for survival.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> her new stuff is starting to grow on me... it's so different than when we all fall asleep.


It is still strikes me as strange that she sings these sexy, romantic songs with her brother. I get a strong Donny & Marie vibe from them from time to time. If you don't get that reference, don't tell me. I'll feel old and get depressed...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was there close to 20 years ago, and loved it...It has, or had, the Africa theme, whereas the Busch in VA. is based on Europe...Each section is a different country in VA. . Lots of great "authentic" foods and a great Beer Garden. I have bene to the one in VVA many times, as recent as the summer before Covid.
> 
> No one does!!!


Isn’t there one near Orlando? I was there 50 years ago this March. Apollo 16 was on the pad not far away. 
I don’t remember food beyond the ubiquitous hot dogs. It sounds like the one in Virginia is a place to go on an empty stomach. Bet they got Vienna all wrong though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It is still strikes me as strange that she sings these sexy, romantic songs with her brother. I get a strong Donny & Marie vibe from them from time to time. If you don't get that reference, don't tell me. I'll feel old and get depressed...


Lol people watched that?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol people watched that?


Hey, man. There were only, like, four channels.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol people watched that?


Yes! Yes we did. Even as a youngster I remembered them as perhaps the mightiest example of weapons-grade camera cosmetics. They could have made mint marketing neutron-resistant foundation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, man. There were only, like, four channels.


And the fourth was like hippies doing yoga.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, man. There were only, like, four channels.


I can't watch regular TV now... with commercials and you have to plan around their schedule pfft!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

If you haven't watched the first three episodes of Peacemaker, stop what you're doing and watch it now!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you haven't watched the first three episodes of Peacemaker, stop what you're doing and watch it now!


Any cheapskate options?


----------



## 420God (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you haven't watched the first three episodes of Peacemaker, stop what you're doing and watch it now!


Just finished that last night!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Any cheapskate options?


I don't think so. Probably torrent sites if you use them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think so. Probably torrent sites if you use them.


Yeah um no.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

420God said:


> Just finished that last night!


I don't think DC has ever made anything I like. They had me with the dance routing into.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah um no.


lol I've messed up a few computers by download torrents.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think DC has ever made anything I like. They had me with the dance routing into.


Their Batman stuff was ok. But Marvel seems like richer ground.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you haven't watched the first three episodes of Peacemaker, stop what you're doing and watch it now!


 you where probably pretty high huh?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t there one near Orlando? I was there 50 years ago this March. Apollo 16 was on the pad not far away.
> I don’t remember food beyond the ubiquitous hot dogs. It sounds like the one in Virginia is a place to go on an empty stomach. Bet they got Vienna all wrong though.


Yes it's in Tampa, which is like 90 miles from Orlando. I remember we went to Disney first in Orlando, then drove to Tampa and enjoyed Busch much more....although I remember we went from a luxury condo to a Days Inn and we were traumatized. That was my last Days Inn.

Disney Orlando is so huge now it would take a week to go to all the different parks...and that was 20 years ago. 

I remember a ride through the everglades on an airboat too...That was pretty cool. We saw a ton of wildlife.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, man. There were only, like, four channels.


and you had to get up to change them!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Their Batman stuff was ok. But Marvel seems like richer ground.


2021 suicide squad was pretty good too. Had me laughing from start to finish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> you where probably pretty high huh?


Maybe a little.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> and you had to make your kid sister get up to change them!!


Fify


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Any cheapskate options?


I'll PM you some cheapskate options, just need adblockers. Ok otherwise, no popups or downloading crap, just plays in browser.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 18, 2022)

….  As I’m at least 10 pages behind . I’m going toso really quick reading.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

@Laughing Grass got some 420 snacks here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @Laughing Grass got some 420 snacks here.
> 
> View attachment 5069735


Heck yea, I'm in!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> ….  As I’m at least 10 pages behind . I’m going toso really quick reading.


Since we are just rolling along, you should feel at home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @Laughing Grass got some 420 snacks here.
> 
> View attachment 5069735


You can't just bite into those like some sort of animal. You have to enjoy each layer individually. 

I'm obsessed with sweets.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

Those layers work so well together, it's hard to go wrong.
I usually take half in one gulp, like an animal, then work the layers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Those layers work so well together, it's hard to go wrong.
> I usually take half in one gulp, like an animal, then work the layers.


Kinda jealous, the only sweets I have are medicated.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

Just listened to a documentary by a retina specialist regarding AMD.....F88king super scary shit. Another disease they know next to nothing about. Wonderful!! They "believe" it is related to dementia...Oh goody!!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just listened to a documentary by a retina specialist regarding AMD.....F88king super scary shit. Another disease they know next to nothing about. Wonderful!! They "believe" it is related to dementia...Oh goody!!











The virus behind 'mono' might trigger multiple sclerosis in some


Scientists have long suspected a link between Epstein-Barr virus and multiple sclerosis.




www.livescience.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm doing similar right now with 4 tester strains...Taking clones from each plant and then growing out the moms to see which are going to make the cut. It's a long process., and the cloner is full of their offspring.
> 
> Then I have a male Meltdown plant growing / maturing in my living room window, and I'm thinking of crossing it with a lemon skunk, just for kicks. Not something I normally do, but what the heck. Worst case I accidentally pollinate my entire flower room  Hopefully not, and that's why it's up here enjoying the warmth of the fire, far from the ladies.


Good luck. Much to the chagrin of my wife I call my closet the "Virgin Vault" after the all women's dorm where we went to college. The last time I purchased reg seeds was in 2009, so the plus side is I know they're all female. The down side is I don't know which pheno will win probably until I'm all the way through next veg. It is a long haul, but worth it. This is my first time running seeds from an American breeder, historically I've ordered my seeds from Europe preferably the Netherlands or Spain, but between Brexit and the U.S. Bank slam on cannabis seeds, it was just easier to get domestic this time.

We grow Dominion Seeds at work, they're a calcium "loving" plant according to Dominion, and I run Nectar for the Gods, so I'm sure one of these two phenos will be really happy in my setup.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Good luck. Much to the chagrin of my wife I call my closet the "Virgin Vault" after the all women's dorm where we went to college. The last time I purchased reg seeds was in 2009, so the plus side is I know they're all female. The down side is I don't know which pheno will win probably until I'm all the way through next veg. It is a long haul, but worth it. This is my first time running seeds from an American breeder, historically I've ordered my seeds from the Europe preferably the Netherlands or Spain, but between Brexit and the U.S. Bank slam on cannabis seeds, it was just easier to get domestic this time.
> 
> We grow Dominion Seeds at work, they're a calcium "loving" plant according to Dominion, and I run Nectar for the Gods, so I'm sure one of these two phenos will be really happy in my setup.


I also use nectar of the Gods nutrients and number 4 soil


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @Laughing Grass got some 420 snacks here.
> 
> View attachment 5069735


I'm making some special enrobed cakes for my granddaughter. Just bought 6 KG of Valrhona and got out my tempering machine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm making some special enrobed cakes for my granddaughter. Just bought 6 KG of Valrhona and got out my tempering machine.


My birthday is coming soon. I like chocolate.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also use nectar of the Gods nutrients and number 4 soil


I started running Nectar in Nov. of 2019. Now I've got a years worth of what I call the "Greek +" regimen all over the house and about 90 gallons of used #4 soil in bins on my porch for the outdoor food garden I'm planning to build this spring. Damn line is addicting. 

Hoping to run 4shot as a flower transplant soil and see if that cuts back on the bottle usage, followed by reusing it after some inoculation with bokashi. I'm too damned tired to do this every other day now that I work full time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2022)

Did any of you get one of those Reese's Thanksgiving Pies they were selling a few months back @$50? I missed the boat on that. 3.5 lbs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Did any of you get one of those Reese's Thanksgiving Pies they were selling a few months back @$50? I missed the boat on that. 3.5 lbs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


Ask @Laughing Grass , she stays on top of those bargains, Easter's coming and she can steer you to 20lbs of choco bunnies for $20.00


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Ask @Laughing Grass , she stays on top of those bargains, Easter's coming and she can steer you to 20lbs of choco bunnies for $20.00


If they are lapins de Callebaut I’m in. But none of the hollow ones with vaguely Dutch brands.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If they are lapins de Callebaut I’m in. But none of the hollow ones with vaguely Dutch brands.


Choco bunny snob, who knew?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 18, 2022)

One can not forget the prized cereal marshmallow bits someone found


https://www.amazon.com/Cup-Dehydrated-Cereal-Marshmallows-Resealable/dp/B07QP1TKHW


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Choco bunny snob, who knew?


Eeeeeverybody


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> One can not forget the prized cereal marshmallow bits someone found
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cup-Dehydrated-Cereal-Marshmallows-Resealable/dp/B07QP1TKHW


“Lucky Charms” free base


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Ask @Laughing Grass , she stays on top of those bargains, Easter's coming and she can steer you to 20lbs of choco bunnies for $20.00


Never seen a 3.5lb reese peanut butter cup. I bought a half pound cup to send back to my FIL.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen a 3.5lb reese peanut butter cup. I bought a half pound cup to send back to my FIL.
> 
> View attachment 5069864


Truly, at this point it is a pie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

I tried to talk LG into 3D printing edible outfits/clothing for the bunnies; beach bunny, ski bunny, etc. sell them like Barbie Dolls. She was resistant,kept thinking of obstacles, but I could tell she was jonesing. If a few of us express interest she could fold this time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Truly, at this point it is a pie.


I like pie.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like pie.


Irrationally
so do I.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> One can not forget the prized cereal marshmallow bits someone found
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cup-Dehydrated-Cereal-Marshmallows-Resealable/dp/B07QP1TKHW


It was a 40lb bag!






Amazon.com : Dehydrated Marshmallows Assorted 40 lb Case : Lucky Charms Marshmallows : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Dehydrated Marshmallows Assorted 40 lb Case : Lucky Charms Marshmallows : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a 40lb bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only three left!


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like pie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Love that movie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only three left!


I'd be sleeping on my 40 lucky charms pillow if they shipped to Canada.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried to talk LG into 3D printing edible outfits/clothing for the bunnies; beach bunny, ski bunny, etc. sell them like Barbie Dolls. She was resistant,kept thinking of obstacles, but I could tell she was jonesing. If a few of us express interest she could fold this time.


I think I'd be institutionalized if I sat down with my partner to have a serious discussion about making edible undies for chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

Dab break, strong drink, and small rant before I catch on the last 10 pages.

Just returned from dropping off the little one and while enroute a car pulled out in front of me from a side road. Not really a big deal until the ice flew off his roof in one solid 3in plus sheet. It went airborne and caught me on the hood. 

Its always some Chad in Acura that thinks he's "Joe Driver" - completely oblivious to their surroundings. 


OK. rant over. 
Icy White Russian with a sprinkle of cinnamon in hand and now a dab..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'd be institutionalized if I sat down with my partner to have a serious discussion about making edible undies for chocolate bunnies.


Peanut butter? Mint? 

*hazelnut*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Dab break, strong drink, and small rant before I catch on the last 10 pages.
> 
> Just returned from dropping off the little one and while enroute a car pulled out in front of me from a side road. Not really a big deal until the ice flew off his roof in one solid 3in plus sheet. It went airborne and caught me on the hood.
> 
> ...


Icehole.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'd be institutionalized if I sat down with my partner to have a serious discussion about making edible undies for chocolate bunnies.


This isn't porn dear, SFW and children. Hell the damned churches could sell them around Easter as fund raisers; tell your SO you are a mission from God!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

I betcha those freezing cold Episcopalians would pay big money for jalapeno bikinis on the bunnies


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I betcha those freezing cold Episcopalians would pay big money for jalapeno bikinis on the bunnies


“Easter bunny bdsm” image search, do not recommend


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I betcha those freezing cold Episcopalians would pay big money for jalapeno bikinis on the bunnies


I cannot read this without Eskimo-palians 

“Many are cold, but few are frozen.”


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2022)

My wife already has a bondage goat, I keep putting matchboxes next to it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “Easter bunny bdsm” image search, do not recommend


Peters ready to party.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> This isn't porn dear, SFW and children. Hell the damned churches could sell them around Easter as fund raisers; tell your SO you are a mission from God!


 I was more interested when it was immoral bunnies in edibles undies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was more interested when it was immoral bunnies in edibles undies.


Hazelnut.
Possibly sea salt habañero.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was more interested when it was immoral bunnies in edibles undies.


Open the NSFW line after Easter


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Open the NSFW line after Easter


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was more interested when it was immoral bunnies in edibles undies.


I thought it was playboy bunnies


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Open the NSFW line after Easter


Kama sutra chocolate bunny advent calendar. We could do both!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5069907


He is risen 

… and fallen
…

Now he’s risen again 

Uh wait


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

I love this kid! The sighs... all of it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483549075878387719


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2022)

That combo of covid and the flu shot finally caught up with me, and is kicking my ass. I guess it's cool that my body is reacting strongly, it probably means the vaccines are really doing something. I woke up early with extra energy, so glad I watered my plants when I felt good. A slight fever, aches, and significant lethargy hit just hours later, and I've been mostly sleeping. Can't practice, and I don't really have an appetite. Hope I feel better tomorrow, at least I feel like shit with a purpose this time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That combo of covid and the flu shot finally caught up with me, and is kicking my ass. I guess it's cool that my body is reacting strongly, it probably means the vaccines are really doing something. I woke up early with extra energy, so glad I watered my plants when I felt good. A slight fever, aches, and significant lethargy hit just hours later, and I've been mostly sleeping. Can't practice, and I don't really have an appetite. Hope I feel better tomorrow, at least I feel like shit with a purpose this time.


Shit with a purpose!


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Shit with a purpose!


I do, or is it do do, every morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I do, or is it do do, every morning.


A rite of passage.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm making some special enrobed cakes for my granddaughter. Just bought 6 KG of Valrhona and got out my tempering machine.


You're going to get the " favorite grandma award" !



BarnBuster said:


> Did any of you get one of those Reese's Thanksgiving Pies they were selling a few months back @$50? I missed the boat on that. 3.5 lbs.


No but I want a slice....Just 1.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

Just booked a spring vacation to here!! Hoping Omnicron will be died down by then, and they predict it will.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I do, or is it do do, every morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just booked a spring vacation to here!! Hoping Omnicron will be died down by then, and they predict it will.
> 
> View attachment 5069932


Jamaica? Yucatán?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Jamaica? Yucatán?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5069937


Ooh fancy!

(old race-memories whisper: the hair is a warning)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just booked a spring vacation to here!! Hoping Omnicron will be died down by then, and they predict it will.
> 
> View attachment 5069932


"I see white people"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> "I see white people"
> View attachment 5069940


-Al B. Do


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Hazelnut.
> Possibly sea salt habañero.


@Laughing Grass 
Soy sauce and wasabi FTW


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

That reminds me, TOMORROW I'll get my butter measured out and stored before it goes bad, that would suck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> That reminds me, TOMORROW I'll get my butter measured out and stored before it goes bad, that would suck.


Bad butter brings bad bud buttered batter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just booked a spring vacation to here!! Hoping Omnicron will be died down by then, and they predict it will.
> 
> View attachment 5069932


And how are we getting there ???


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And how are we getting there ???


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bad butter brings bad bud buttered batter.


That's deep dude...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a 40lb bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just struck me. 

Ten such bags will insulate an average house. 

Until the local vermin get hip. “Mega Kega at LG’s place! Oh and don’t tell her!1!”


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

Ooooh, just found this stashed in hubby's work cooler. Normally I wouldnt take his snacks but all this talk of chocolate and marshmallow cereal.... yeah, he can get another one tomorrow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ooooh, just found this stashed in hubby's work cooler. Normally I wouldnt take his snacks but all this talk of chocolate and marshmallow cereal.... yeah, he can get another one tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5069964


Isn't anything sacred anymore


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Not even a man's lunch box lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

I left a note!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not even a man's lunch box lol


Is that what they’re calling it now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I left a note!


Unless it was a handwritten coupon for a good time hmmmm I don't know


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Unless it was a handwritten coupon for a good time hmmmm I don't know


My immediate reflex is “good for whom now”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My immediate reflex is “good for whom now”


Well I don't think I need to tell you this but If both do it right it should be beneficial to both


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I don't think I need to tell you this but If both do it right it should be beneficial to both


Yes but (chainsaws)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yes but (chainsaws)


One man's nightmare is another man's fantasy I guess


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I left a note!








I hope so


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Unless it was a handwritten coupon for a good time hmmmm I don't know


I blamed my actions on the dabs 



DarkWeb said:


> I hope so


Alright, alright. I've got some old gum and maybe a couple lint covered cough drops in my coat pocket. I'll drop those in as a replacement. 

Besides, I'm making a big pot of seafood chowder tomorrow. He'll forget all about his candy...hopefully.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I blamed my actions on the dabs
> 
> 
> Alright, alright. I've got some old gum and maybe a couple lint covered cough drops in my coat pocket. I'll drop those in as a replacement.
> ...


seafood, she says


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I blamed my actions on the dabs
> 
> 
> Alright, alright. I've got some old gum and maybe a couple lint covered cough drops in my coat pocket. I'll drop those in as a replacement.
> ...


You better be good at chowda'.....because you don't usually just forget these kinda things


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You better be good at chowda'.....because you don't usually just forget these kinda things


White? not red?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> White? not red?


Never heard of red


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of red


Good on ya!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Good on ya!


Clam soup.....blah


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Clam soup.....blah


I favor the Boston sort. Guts still in, bonus.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> White? not red?


White of course. With lotsa lobstah


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> White of course. With lotsa lobstah
> View attachment 5069974
> 
> View attachment 5069975




Take the chocolate.....take it!


----------



## MoMo1957 (Jan 19, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


I love it and it’s a cute name. Like shak’n bake


----------



## MoMo1957 (Jan 19, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> The weekend rocks, can smoke all day to keep the buzz going cause I don't gotta work! Whoo Hoo!


Yay!!


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2022)

MoMo1957 said:


> I love it and it’s a cute name. Like shak’n bake




Welcome to TnT!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5069937


I could probably fit in a large suitcase.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.


Backatcha sister


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

38 degrees wtf


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

How are you doing today? Super warm here today, it's gonna get slushy. Snowbanks at intersections are so big you can't see if anything is coming. Do three hail marys and go for it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 38 degrees wtf


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing today? Super warm here today, it's gonna get slushy. Snowbanks at intersections are so big you can't see if anything is coming. Do three hail marys and go for it.
> 
> View attachment 5070121


Snow is beautiful until it starts to get plowed around.
We used to put gravel in snowballs until little brother went crying home.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And how are we getting there ???


Norwegian Getaway, 9th floor balcony room, leaving from NYC in April.

New reported Omnicron is down 42% this week in NY, and I'm banking on that being a trend. Plus I need a vacation really bad, and I don't even care ATM.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Snow is beautiful until it starts to get plowed around.
> We used to put gravel in snowballs until little brother went crying home.


lol snow isn't bad enough? I kinda miss the days when snow was fun. You staying warm?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Norwegian Getaway, 9th floor balcony room, leaving from NYC in April.
> 
> New reported Omnicron is down 42% this week in NY, and I'm banking on that being a trend. Plus I need a vacation really bad, and I don't even care ATM.
> 
> View attachment 5070128


Sounds awesome! I think they'll be reopening gyms and restaurants here on the 24th... we should know today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol snow isn't bad enough? I kinda miss the days when snow was fun. You staying warm?


Absolutely, sweat pants, sweater, socks, a blanket shirt


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Norwegian Getaway, 9th floor balcony room, leaving from NYC in April.
> 
> New reported Omnicron is down 42% this week in NY, and I'm banking on that being a trend. Plus I need a vacation really bad, and I don't even care ATM.
> 
> View attachment 5070128


Good luck, seriously


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

A high of 38f here today too, BUT then just gets back to winter and won't be above 20's for at least 10 days. Real winter is here and i can't seem to stay warm these days. Glad my truck inspection is today, and I should try to get some food too!



Paul Drake said:


> Good luck, seriously


Yeah this AMD diagnosis has me over the top freaked out. My anxiety has been off the charts. I have been popping xanax before I get of of bed!! I remember my mom got real bad anxiety too...She once committed herself for a 72 hour lockdown. I wish I was more like my dad....He doesn't seem to worry about anything, and he actually IS blind in one eye from AMD.

The thought of going blind is pretty freaky...I have had a lot of problems the last few years, damned. This one might be worse than the tinnitus. So, I decided I might as well try and enjoy life a little more while I can.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A high of 38f here today too, BUT then just gets back to winter and won't be above 20's for at least 10 days. Real winter is here and i can't seem to stay warm these days. Glad my truck inspection is today, and I should try to get some food too!
> 
> 
> Yeah this AMD diagnosis has me over the top freaked out. My anxiety has been off the charts. I have been popping xanax before I get of of bed!! I remember my mom got real bad anxiety too...She once committed herself for a 72 hour lockdown. I wish I was more like my dad....He doesn't seem to worry about anything, and he actually IS blind in one eye from AMD.
> ...


Live life while you can. Do whatever you want, can. Take it from me, you never know from one day to the next about our health.
I would worry too. Klonopin better than Xanax imho.
Keep an eye on things and DAB.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m craving fried chicken at 9:30 am.

The Mrs finally went to get a haircut, she just left. She asked how much should she have cut? lol don’t fall for that people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need a vacation really bad, and I don't even care ATM.


I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

MoMo1957 said:


> I love it and it’s a cute name. Like shak’n bake


Welcome to RIU 



Laughing Grass said:


> I could probably fit in a large suitcase.


I've got one, but it's occupied atm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m craving fried chicken at 9:30 am.
> 
> The Mrs finally went to get a haircut, she just left. She asked how much should she have cut? lol don’t fall for that people.


That does sound good... with plum sauce.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got one, but it's occupied atm.


Lol does it stink?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel exactly the same way!


You just had a getaway. Not good enough? I’m not a big traveler after traveling so much for work.

I don’t know why but I think football is on everyday. I ask and she says NOOOO not today lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That does sound good... with plum sauce.


I love plum sauce


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol does it stink?


Not yet, still moves a bit when you nudge it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You just had a getaway. Not good enough? I’m not a big traveler after traveling so much for work.
> 
> I don’t know why but I think football is on everyday. I ask and she says NOOOO not today lol
> View attachment 5070144


Nope not good enough, white sandy beach like @manfredo posted sounds about right.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol does it stink?


He is perhaps being literal. The “suit” refers to the other side’s attorney slowly turning to Slim Jims in there. “Case closed.” (solid click)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not good enough, white sandy beach like @manfredo posted sounds about right.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not good enough, white sandy beach like @manfredo posted sounds about right.


Virgin cruise line has its own private island and it has everything. I don’t like cruises but I think I would go on that one. I think everyone is vaccinated on the cruise.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not good enough, white sandy beach like @manfredo posted sounds about right.


Do I need to go take some pictures for you guys?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Virgin cruise line has its own private island and it has everything. I don’t like cruises but I think I would go on that one. I think everyone is vaccinated on the cruise.


I like their sister company, you can get really high on their cruises, and it even remembered the lighter.

I can’t tell if this pic is real, but wheee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Virgin cruise line has its own private island and it has everything. I don’t like cruises but I think I would go on that one. I think everyone is vaccinated on the cruise.


I've never been on a cruise. I don't think days of sitting around eating and drinking is something I'd enjoy very much. Drop me off on a private tropical island for a week. That I could get behind.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never been on a cruise. * I don't think days of sitting around eating and drinking is something I'd enjoy very much. * Drop me off on a private tropical island for a week. That I could get behind.


I imagine I’d adapt.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never been on a cruise. I don't think days of sitting around eating and drinking is something I'd enjoy very much. Drop me off on a private tropical island for a week. That I could get behind.


That’s why I would never go. I like going to the Sirata on St Pete beach, it’s a gorgeous setting and everything you’d want.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Plus marijuana here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Norwegian Getaway, 9th floor balcony room, leaving from NYC in April.
> 
> New reported Omnicron is down 42% this week in NY, and I'm banking on that being a trend. Plus I need a vacation really bad, and I don't even care ATM.
> 
> View attachment 5070128


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine I’d adapt.


I'd go stir crazy after a day or two of that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.


morning, no funny pic or bong emoji? 

You okay?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 19, 2022)

Okay, step one we steal a cruise ship...

Hang on, I may have missed some things skimming.
Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of red


Manhattan chowder, not a fan.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning, no funny pic or bong emoji?
> 
> You okay?


Crazy morning again.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Crazy morning again.


Lot of work to do?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Manhattan chowder, not a fan.


It is a sad fact that the Manhattan Project, while it ended a war for us, was a singular failure at advancing either the chowder or the mixed drink.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It is a sad fact that the Manhattan Project, while it ended a war for us, was a singular failure at advancing either the chowder or the mixed drink.


I dunno, the color of hypnotiq is quite radioactive


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, the color of hypnotiq is quite radioactive


That comes from the radioactive fish.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 19, 2022)

Good morning to everyone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Get an attitude adjustment here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A high of 38f here today too, BUT then just gets back to winter and won't be above 20's for at least 10 days. Real winter is here and i can't seem to stay warm these days. Glad my truck inspection is today, and I should try to get some food too!
> 
> 
> Yeah this AMD diagnosis has me over the top freaked out. My anxiety has been off the charts. I have been popping xanax before I get of of bed!! I remember my mom got real bad anxiety too...She once committed herself for a 72 hour lockdown. I wish I was more like my dad....He doesn't seem to worry about anything, and he actually IS blind in one eye from AMD.
> ...


No wone gets out of life alive


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lot of work to do?


Yeah and other shit.



cannabineer said:


> It is a sad fact that the Manhattan Project, while it ended a war for us, was a singular failure at advancing either the chowder or the mixed drink.


I love me a Manhattan.....with a twist


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do I need to go take some pictures for you guys?


Yes, and send warmth


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)

Morning all....hope everyone is doing okay and staying warm.......it's the calm before the storm tonight and tomorrow....

woke up this morning to a nice 59F and a light wind from the south, that's gonna change, high today 79F, and that will change to tonight into tomorrow.....it's ok i'm all prepped up and ready......

other than the simple fact that my name changed a couple of time last night..... 

welp made a fresh pot...time for a warm up....

ok gonna hit breakfast....these bacon and egg taco's aren't gonna eat they're self.....


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never been on a cruise. I don't think days of sitting around eating and drinking is something I'd enjoy very much. Drop me off on a private tropical island for a week. That I could get behind.


There's so much to do. Shows, shopping, gambling, rope climbing, water slides, just to name a few. Did I mention the awesome spa? And the one that I am on is one day in Virgina Beach and 3 in Bermuda. No boredom, trust me...


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

I'd rather fly to where someone could take me out on this boat to catch my dinner.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There's so much to do. Shows, shopping, gambling, rope climbing, water slides, just to name a few. Did I mention the awesome spa? And the one that I am on is one day in Virgina Beach and 3 in Bermuda. No boredom, trust me...


Brrrr my mom lived in Va beach. There’s a water park there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, and send warmth


Best I can do for now


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

The ship actually docks in Norfolk at the naval base. I've been there years ago, and yes it's ya huge water park in Williamsburg


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

I need this for the backyard. There’s a lot of telescopes there @cannabineer


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

I should mention it’s only like twenty eight bucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need this for the backyard. There’s a lot of telescopes there @cannabineer
> 
> View attachment 5070210


very nice scope...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd rather fly to where someone could take me out on this boat to catch my dinner.
> View attachment 5070201


I could use some advice on bait.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

And yesterday we had 40+ wether and now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I could use some advice on bait.


Wisconsin cheese doodles


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Where was this yesterday...


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I could use some advice on bait.


Ballyhoo or herring.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Where was this yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5070220


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ballyhoo or herring.


Cows will strike that?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Cows will strike that?


Think surf, not turf...


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Fishies out there like skirts also.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Think surf, not turf...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


is that the salmoooo fish?


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

It's a good thing a lot of people haven't tried this fish, Giant Trevally. I think it is the best non fishy tasting fish I have ever eaten.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> is that the salmoooo fish?


Ribeye hake


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

That was close. Thought I was gonna be pushing. Never been that low


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's a good thing a lot of people haven't tried this fish, Giant Trevally. I think it is the best non fishy tasting fish I have ever eaten.
> 
> View attachment 5070238


ok you talked me into it, i'll get the smoker ready.....sheesh


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was close. Thought I was gonna be pushing. Never been that low
> 
> View attachment 5070240


Trust me, you wouldn't have. All you had to do is pretend you were pushing and some dudes would do it for you.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok you talked me into it, i'll get the smoker ready.....sheesh


The most I'd do to it is foil bake it with some spicy Italian dressing, it works. It's too mild to stand up to smoking.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And yesterday we had 40+ wether and now View attachment 5070217


You are 1 day ahead of us. It's close to 40f here today, but tomorrow will be cold, as well as the following 10 days. Lot's of negative zero nights headed our way.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

we need rain/snow. Instead we get this, beautiful but not what we need. I don't see any rain in the near future.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't have. All you had to do is pretend you were pushing and some dudes would do it for you.


It's actually pretty cool here that way. I saw a few people stuck near my place and everyone gets out of their cars and helps them get moving again... Once the snow is gone everyone will turn back into assholes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)

ours coming up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> we need rain/snow. Instead we get this, beautiful but not what we need. I don't see any rain in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 5070244


do you normally get snow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There's so much to do. Shows, shopping, gambling, rope climbing, water slides, just to name a few. Did I mention the awesome spa? And the one that I am on is one day in Virgina Beach and 3 in Bermuda. No boredom, trust me...


I'd try just about anything right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's a good thing a lot of people haven't tried this fish, Giant Trevally. I think it is the best non fishy tasting fish I have ever eaten.
> 
> View attachment 5070238


Ever tried sea bass?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's a good thing a lot of people haven't tried this fish, Giant Trevally. I think it is the best non fishy tasting fish I have ever eaten.
> 
> View attachment 5070238


I would love to try that. Is it good as sashimi?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

@Paul Drake 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483582484591874048


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd rather fly to where someone could take me out on this boat to catch my dinner.
> View attachment 5070201


Depending on location, a full day for Pelagics on a boat like that would run $1500 - $3500 plus (typically) a 40-50% crew tip if you had a good time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483582484591874048


She would be so happy


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try just about anything right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She would be so happy


I'd like to know the finally tally globally. Guelph ON a little town of 135K people raised 60K for their humane society in Betty's name.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever tried sea bass?
> 
> View attachment 5070265
> 
> View attachment 5070264


Striped bass, they swim up the river to spawn here, and yes, yes I have.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would love to try that. Is it good as sashimi?


I'm sure it would be, had some raw Trigger fish on Guam, it was OK.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's a good thing a lot of people haven't tried this fish, Giant Trevally. I think it is the best non fishy tasting fish I have ever eaten.
> 
> View attachment 5070238


Those are hella fish - there are very few that can fight as hard like one from the Jack family! I don't know about eating them though, like barracuda they are subject to carry ciguatera which can be deadly to us.
It's a roll of the dice much like red tide contaminated shellfish.









Ciguatera Fish Poisoning Cases Stem From Ulua Off NW Big Island Coast | Big Island Now


The DOH recently identified several cases of ciguatera fish poisoning from ingestion of the giant trevally (ulua) caught off the NW coast of Hawai‘i Island.




bigislandnow.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you normally get snow?


Our snow is trained to stay in the mountains, the snow pack is actually our biggest reservoir.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those are hella fish - there are very few that can fight as hard like one from the Jack family! I don't know about eating them though, like barracuda they are subject to carry ciguatera which can be deadly to us.
> It's a roll of the dice much like red tide contaminated shellfish.
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know that, not like I'll ever catch one again. Found a place in India that sells it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to know the finally tally globally. Guelph ON a little town of 135K people raised 60K for their humane society in Betty's name.


Yeah I was thinking that would be interesting to know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's actually pretty cool here that way. I saw a few people stuck near my place and everyone gets out of their cars and helps them get moving again... Once the snow is gone everyone will turn back into assholes.


Canadians assholes I'm so confused this statement doesn't make sense to me


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Depending on location, a full day for Pelagics on a boat like that would run $1500 - $3500 plus (typically) a 40-50% crew tip if you had a good time.


And the cruise was less than $1500 per person for 7 days, with open bar and meals and everything included, except for parking is $40 a day in NYC.

Last time I was there we were going to go out on a boat, but I made the rookie mistake of getting a sunburn on like day 2. That Bermuda sun is a bit hotter than we see in NY.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

Damn, sick again....Just tried getting some food down, and it came back up just as fast. Perhaps some dabs...Damn, but I need to make some!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


what a pig!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Canadians assholes I'm so confused this statement doesn't make sense to me


There's lot of them. Last summer I had a guy follow me around super early in the morning for like ten minutes, tailgating and flashing his high beams... all because he didn't like how I changed lanes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I'm that hungry right now!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever tried sea bass?
> 
> View attachment 5070265
> 
> View attachment 5070264


I want to try the Giant Treble Clef


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I want to try the Giant Treble Clef


I can be rather sharp...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can be rather sharp...


Oh are there scales?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I want to try the Giant Treble Clef


Gotta play the strings tight to catch them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Gotta play the strings tight to catch them.


How do you tuna that?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Gotta play the strings tight to catch them.


Stolen


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Alright, I'm stopping this conversation right now. It's becoming a bit too much of a wet dream.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Alright, I'm stopping this conversation right now. It's becoming a bit too much of a wet dream.


We will Diesel right along.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> We will Diesel right along.


Well I just got done reading 2 pages of you all fish tale-ing around the forum.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Well I just got done reading 2 pages of you all fish tale-ing around the forum.


Nothing quite like a great greezy tire-smoking verbal slide! Cheaper than doing that to a car.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Nothing quite like a great greezy tire-smoking verbal slide! Cheaper than doing that to a car.


You certainly do master baiting that hook, linguistically.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> You certainly do master baiting that hook, linguistically.


I practiced hard.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I practiced hard.


 Practice hard, practice often. I always say.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Practice hard, practice often. I always say.


Ah, youth. I remember resenting erections.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ah, youth. I remember resenting erections.



I've only resented 3, each time I was on stage playing a musical instrument. You want to talk about hard to tune-a, it is, oh it very much is.

/Don't play music festivals where nubile attractive nudists frequent.
//Or maybe do, just plan to be uncomfortable on stage.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've only resented 3, each time I was on stage playing a musical instrument. You want to talk about hard to tune-a, it is, oh it very much is.
> 
> /Don't play music festivals where nubile attractive nudists frequent.
> //Or maybe do, just plan to be uncomfortable on stage.


Or just

go hard!


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was close. Thought I was gonna be pushing. Never been that low
> 
> View attachment 5070240




Coasting up to the pump after having run out of gas is an exhilarating experience considering what could have have happened. 

I've done that twice. I know that my car has 2.5 gallons of petroleum reserve once the gauge flatlines to E-----------.
Theoretically there is still 40 to 60 miles left when panic mode sets in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's lot of them. Last summer I had a guy follow me around super early in the morning for like ten minutes, tailgating and flashing his high beams... all because he didn't like how I changed lanes.


That just sounds like the Canada's worst drivers show not an asshole lol


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5070330
> 
> Coasting up to the pump after having run out of gas is an exhilarating experience considering what could have have happened.
> 
> ...


2 1/2 gallons should be well over 100 miles..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5070330
> 
> Coasting up to the pump after having run out of gas is an exhilarating experience considering what could have have happened.
> 
> ...


I have no idea with this car, maybe the range info is fibbing and keeps a little in reserve. I couldn't even get in the gas station yesterday because of the snow. 

Have you ever completely run out of gas? I did once. Called my dad and said the car broke down. He had it towed to the garage, man was he pissed at me when he found it it was out of gas.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, sick again....Just tried getting some food down, and it came back up just as fast. Perhaps some dabs...Damn, but I need to make some!


Just got back from getting covid test feel like shit get some rest


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea with this car, maybe the range info is fibbing and keeps a little in reserve. I couldn't even get in the gas station yesterday because of the snow.
> 
> Have you ever completely run out of gas? I did once. Called my dad and said the car broke down. He had it towed to the garage, man was he pissed at me when he found it it was out of gas.


Once.
Had a can. 
Hiked a bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That just sounds like the Canada's worst drivers show not an asshole lol


I don't think you'd feel that way if you were in my position.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea with this car, maybe the range info is fibbing and keeps a little in reserve. I couldn't even get in the gas station yesterday because of the snow.
> 
> Have you ever completely run out of gas? I did once. Called my dad and said the car broke down. He had it towed to the garage, man was he pissed at me when he found it it was out of gas.


I have a bunch of times. You don't want to here because it will be the night it's -20° dark, snowing and you don't have reception. 

It's good to keep it toped off because of condensation also.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think you'd feel that way if you were in my position.


I here you only playing that was probably scary


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

Rapid test came back positive for me and not the wife well that is good at least


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rapid test came back positive for me and not the wife well that is good at least


Mine came back positive & the Mrs. has the same symptoms so we're assuming she has it also.
No loss of sensory input but headache, sore throat, coughing & shit.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea with this car, maybe the range info is fibbing and keeps a little in reserve. I couldn't even get in the gas station yesterday because of the snow.
> 
> Have you ever completely run out of gas? I did once. Called my dad and said the car broke down. He had it towed to the garage, man was he pissed at me when he found it it was out of gas.


Yes. 2 times I had no gas as I stopped at the pump. The engine had stalled, it was a good thing the gas station was at the bottom of the hill.

I have run out on other occasions and had to call AAA, friends or relatives to help.

I ran out of gas in the middle of the Australian Outback north of Port Augusta. Had to wait for several hours for assistance that time.
Could have been a lot worse. The folks that helped said that it could have been a lot worse as not much traffic traveled that way.
Only one car passed by as we waited.




Signs like this should be enough to get your attention.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine came back positive & the Mrs. has the same symptoms so we're assuming she has it also.
> No loss of sensory input but headache, sore throat, coughing & shit.


The same here I took the wife because she was not doing good but now she's feeling a little bit better


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The same here I took the wife because she was not doing good but now she's feeling a little bit better


Coober Pedy, cave houses and nice opals.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea with this car, maybe the range info is fibbing and keeps a little in reserve. I couldn't even get in the gas station yesterday because of the snow.
> 
> Have you ever completely run out of gas? I did once. Called my dad and said the car broke down. He had it towed to the garage, man was he pissed at me when he found it it was out of gas.


I did about the same thing. Went to the auction that night and bought another one I was so pissed out. Broken gauge.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Coober Pedy, cave houses and nice opals.


What would be the Australia


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What would be the Australia


Map sort of threw that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> Yes. 2 times I had no gas as I stopped at the pump. The engine had stalled, it was a good thing the gas station was at the bottom of the hill.
> 
> I have run out on other occasions and had to call AAA, friends or relatives to help.
> 
> ...


You had me until Australia.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You had me until Australia.


That "Janky Ass Cunt Weave" is a wanker.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> That "Janky Ass Cunt Weave" is a wanker.


They can be woven?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rapid test came back positive for me and not the wife well that is good at least


Damn you guys too huh? Feel better soon!! 

I don't feel too terrible, and I don't have a fever. I got a little chicken broth down earlier, just did a few dabs and drinking some Coke. An appetite is brewing. May require more dabs though!! 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine came back positive & the Mrs. has the same symptoms so we're assuming she has it also.
> No loss of sensory input but headache, sore throat, coughing & shit.


Damn....They are saying everyone will get it...I am starting to believe it. Get some rest and feel better soon you two!!

Do you all have fevers with Covid? Or not always??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn you guys too huh? Feel better soon!!
> 
> I don't feel too terrible, and I don't have a fever. I got a little chicken broth down earlier, just did a few dabs and drinking some Coke. An appetite is brewing. May require more dabs though!!
> 
> ...


Beef broth for me wonder if the wife is trying to tell me something lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Beef broth for me wonder if the wife is trying to tell me something lolView attachment 5070425


lol

Next time you're late bring her a cup of coffee in one like this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> Next time you're late bring her a cup of coffee in one like this.
> View attachment 5070431


I happen to like life lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine came back positive & the Mrs. has the same symptoms so we're assuming she has it also.
> No loss of sensory input but headache, sore throat, coughing & shit.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rapid test came back positive for me and not the wife well that is good at least


You two could consider calling your doctor's office for antiviral or monoclonal antibody treatment. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You two could consider calling your doctor's office for antiviral or monoclonal antibody treatment. I hope you feel better soon.


That is where we got tested they told my wife to use over-the-counter stuff and stay away from people


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is where we got tested they told my wife to use over-the-counter stuff and stay away from people


Unfortunately you often have to ask for treatment unless you get concierge medicine.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Unfortunately you often have to ask for treatment unless you get concierge medicine.


By the way thanks for the information will be looking it up


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> By the way thanks for the information will be looking it up


You're welcome, the sooner the better as the earlier treatment begins the better off you are


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn you guys too huh? Feel better soon!!
> 
> I don't feel too terrible, and I don't have a fever. I got a little chicken broth down earlier, just did a few dabs and drinking some Coke. An appetite is brewing. May require more dabs though!!
> 
> ...


No measurable fever (97.5 F) but still hot/cold flashes, sore throat, hacking cough, 0.0% energy. I can still smell the dog farting so there's that. 
Mine was full on for 3 days but I feel pretty good now - Momma seems on the mend as well. I'm pretty sure I probably gave it to her + I don't want to do that to anyone else so we're being extra careful (again).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

@JustRolling what's going on with you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No measurable fever (97.5 F) but still hot/cold flashes, sore throat, hacking cough, 0.0% energy. I can still smell the dog farting so there's that.
> Mine was full on for 3 days but I feel pretty good now - Momma seems on the mend as well. I'm pretty sure I probably gave it to her + I don't want to do that to anyone else so we're being extra careful (again).


Wife said get some of these


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wife said get some of these View attachment 5070508


Thanks for the tip man - I may toss a pkg in the cupboard for (the next time), but for the moment I feel "Right as the Mail".


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks for the tip man - I may toss a pkg in the cupboard for "the next time", but for the moment I feel "Right as the Mail".


GREAT to here hopefully you and the better haft continue to get better


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @JustRolling what's going on with you


Playing the ten page catch up like always . Just chilling  trying to keep warm but I’ll take the cold with no snow on the ground or in the 5 day forecast .

Hope you and the wife the best best .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Playing the ten page catch up like always . Just chilling  trying to keep warm but I’ll take the cold with no snow on the ground or in the 5 day forecast .
> 
> Hope you and the wife the best best .


Thanks for that and hopefully you stay warm


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn you guys too huh? Feel better soon!!
> 
> I don't feel too terrible, and I don't have a fever. I got a little chicken broth down earlier, just did a few dabs and drinking some Coke. An appetite is brewing. May require more dabs though!!
> 
> ...


We’re both sick again too. I’m just at 100 temp. No appetite, so tired went to bed at 7 I couldn’t stand it anymore.
Chills suck, I’m piling on all my clothes. 
Are we getting it from RIU?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DCcan (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check


Was just catching up and drinking coffee, but It's definitely a bacon morning


----------



## DCcan (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’re both sick again too. I’m just at 100 temp. No appetite, so tired went to bed at 7 I couldn’t stand it anymore.
> Chills suck, I’m piling on all my clothes.
> Are we getting it from RIU?


Did you catch omni or the flu? I forgot, sounds like covid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 20, 2022)

G'morning everybody. Time for some coffee, Alsakan Purple, & then a little yoga meditation.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> G'morning everybody. Time for some coffee, Alsakan Purple, & then a little yoga meditation.


Is that strain related to Alaskan Thunder fuck?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that strain related to Alaskan Thunder fuck?


I don't know but it leaves me pretty mellow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Damn it's cold. Good morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I don't know but it leaves me pretty mellow.


Well too be honest I'm not sure if it is a real strain or not but always liked the name and what I smoked was awesome well in my memory it was lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

Morning






Here comes the cold.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

Good morning. -20f. -40f windchill. Coffee and poached egg on toast edit. Who wants one? 1 or two


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Good morning happy Thursday. Feels like it's been a short week. Get out for your morning run?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Good morning. -20f. -40f windchill. Coffee and poached egg on toast edit. Who wants one? 1 or two


OMG that sounds so cold. I had coffee  How were your eggs?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Thursday. Feels like it's been a short week. Get out for your morning run?


It's freezing here. During the winter I wait until it gets sunny and warm. It's the summer you can't be out after sunrise  I'm not brave like you taking a broom to snow!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that sounds so cold. I had coffee  How were your eggs?


the thing is before coffee i had, THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP IS A FAT BOWL TO THE FACE. The eggs havent even happened. Ill start the water...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's freezing here. During the winter I wait until it gets sunny and warm. It's the summer you can't be out after sunrise  I'm not brave like you taking a broom to snow!


Sunny and warm doesn't come until May.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunny and warm doesn't come until May.


Sunny and warm starts showing up middle of February here and can usually be counted on by March 15. But it's usually somewhere in May I have to start time shifting. That's nice here anyway. Don't you snow people have a muddy season?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sunny and warm starts showing up middle of February here and can usually be counted on by March 15. But it's usually somewhere in May I have to start time shifting. That's nice here anyway. Don't you snow people have a muddy season?


Southern Ontario is kinda weird, often we only get a month of spring then it's right into summer, we're south of the 49th parallel


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

I think this should be the Anthem of 2021


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Doug Ford pretty much just confirmed that gyms are about to reopen in Ontario


When will gyms in Ontario finally be able to reopen again after their fourth mandated full shutdown? Fans of indoor workouts are keen to know, but ...




www.blogto.com


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 20, 2022)

Morning RIU. 16°F with a high of 20 but no snow . 



Paul Drake said:


> We’re both sick again too. I’m just at 100 temp. No appetite, so tired went to bed at 7 I couldn’t stand it anymore.
> Chills suck, I’m piling on all my clothes.
> Are we getting it from RIU?


Hope you start feeling better too. I’ll take a couple hits for you


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Did you catch omni or the flu? I forgot, sounds like covid.


Omni


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Omni


still having the chills?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Omni


Try and stay warm :[ 
Feel better soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Morning all...hope everyone is start warm and cozy...i know i am.....

woke up this morning to 35F with a wind chill its 22F, we are getting reg winds at 18mph with gusts to 30mph, this temp is gonna move to much today, thank goodness for long johns.......

just started a fresh pot, so warm up coming soon......

now i'm gonna hit this cup of caldo and crackers for breakfast......

Paul u got Omni......dang......you get better and stay safe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> still having the chills?


Yeah buddy. I swear I keep loading up with clothes. Sparkee been hanging out with me. I slept like 12 hours, at least. Kinda weird.

No flu, got tested for that earlier.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

I would imagine it’s partly due to being immunocompromised. The drugs I take including Enbrel, and my Governor holding out on the goodies.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2022)

Idk why … this just feels like it should fit right 

…………………….HERE……………………….








Belated ,Morning morning morning cast and crew .


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Idk why … this just feels like it should fit right
> 
> …………………….HERE……………………….
> 
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)

Yeah the cold is here to stay for a while. Time for me to get into some indoor projects. I wanted to paint my main bathroom last winter and it never happened...And it could stand regrouting, etc. I just need some ambition!

I'm feeling somewhat better today....So far. Dabs & xanax for breakfast!! 



SpaceGrease said:


> Idk why … this just feels like it should fit right
> 
> …………………….HERE……………………….
> 
> ...


That could be the new RIU retirement center. Located right in between a dispensary and a pharmacy, with a few fast food and dining choices on the street we can e-bike golf cart to. I'm thinking near the beach in Hawaii, where the weather is near perfect year round. Hell ya!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah the cold is here to stay for a while. Time for me to get into some indoor projects. I wanted to paint my main bathroom last winter and it never happened...And it could stand regrouting, etc. I just need some ambition!
> 
> I'm feeling somewhat better today....So far. Dabs & xanax for breakfast!!
> 
> ...


I’d like to create a 420 assisted living facility here. I’d check in and never leave


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah the cold is here to stay for a while. Time for me to get into some indoor projects. I wanted to paint my main bathroom last winter and it never happened...And it could stand regrouting, etc. I just need some ambition!
> 
> I'm feeling somewhat better today....So far. Dabs & xanax for breakfast!!
> 
> ...





Paul Drake said:


> I’d like to create a 420 assisted living facility here. I’d check in and never leave
> 
> With gardens  along with a bbq pit and bar


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

After dabs


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 20, 2022)

In this riu-tirement home is there a room with those block slide toys? You ever gotten high and played with those? Best therapy room...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> In this riu-tirement home is there a room with those block slide toys? You ever gotten high and played with those? Best therapy room...


Garden is the center of the place. Those that want to can and those that can’t get their own caretaker to grow.
Big kitchen too!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

Are we playing make believe? Thats cute. I call the floor. Thats where ill end up anyway


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

Retirement home. Read that wrong. Carry on


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Are we playing make believe? Thats cute. I call the floor. Thats where ill end up anyway


Go for it toots. I don’t think you’ll be alone on the imaginary floor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go for it toots. I don’t think you’ll be alone on the imaginary floor.


No need for a bed I'd be so high I would just hover above the floorboards lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No need for a bed I'd be so high I would just hover above the floorboards lol


You’ll be in the Knife and Skull room with @cannabineer


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ll be in the Knife and Skull room with @cannabineer


A little slice of Paradise works for me


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go for it toots. I don’t think you’ll be alone on the imaginary floor.


Just don't block the dab presses, or the refrigerator


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ll be in the Knife and Skull room with @cannabineer


As long as it's nowhere near Homestead Florida had enough of smelling the roses


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ll be in the Knife and Skull room with @cannabineer


Right next to the coffee room


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Right next to the coffee room


Wait a minute I was under the assumption that coffee would be ran through the Iv


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> As long as it's nowhere near Homestead Florida had enough of smelling the roses


Weeki Wachee


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> In this riu-tirement home is there a room with those block slide toys? You ever gotten high and played with those? Best therapy room...


Idk about no block toys …. I was thinking this is more of motorized wheel chair jousting group . After the last night nurse rounds are completed on the 1st floor back hallway when the meds have kicked in at it’s peak.

Championship rounds on Sunday night when the work week is over and the facility is at stillest . I know who I’m calling out 1st in the preliminary rounds .I also believe I know who the 2 or 3 sneaky fuckers are that will make unauthorized performance upgrades to their chairs  .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Back to work on the 31st.  










Ontario announces reopening plan; restaurants, gyms, cinemas to reopen at 50% capacity on Jan. 31


Ontario will allow restaurants, gyms, cinemas and other indoor settings to reopen at 50 per cent capacity as of Jan. 31 as part of a wider plan to gradually lift most COVID-19 restrictions by mid-March.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

I need a dog that doesn't want to go out to pee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need a dog that doesn't want to go out to pee.
> 
> View attachment 5070883


Or


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or
> View attachment 5070885


i was that temp yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or
> View attachment 5070885


34 more years and I qualify for snowbird status.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm gonna watch Frozen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5070891


What does it mean?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What does it mean?


you will have to use your google-fu. I'm not saying it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What does it mean?


Ditto


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you will have to use your google-fu. I'm not saying it.


But you guys are like my Google


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But you guys are like Google


Not this time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

So I guess we'll have to be like Elsa and Let It Go


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Nap time tribe. Hold down the floor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I guess we'll have to be like Elsa and Let It Go


Google image search. Make sure safesearch is off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Google image search. Make sure safesearch is off.


Ehhh no


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time tribe. Hold down the floor.


Rest well


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rest well


Thanks buddy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Google image search. Make sure safesearch is off.


search function says


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time tribe. Hold down the floor.


rest well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Bone and peanut butter


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What does it mean?


This, X10.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

That didnt work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> That didnt work


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


>


I was just explaining how in early japan the sumo and samurai would have bukake battles. But i fumbled


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Idk about no block toys …. I was thinking this is more of motorized wheel chair jousting group . After the last night nurse rounds are completed on the 1st floor back hallway when the meds have kicked in at it’s peak.
> 
> Championship rounds on Sunday night when the work week is over and the facility is at stillest . I know who I’m calling out 1st in the preliminary rounds .I also believe I know who the 2 or 3 sneaky fuckers are that will make unauthorized performance upgrades to their chairs  .


Where's the skate park going?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2022)

With your developing pop a shot skills . I figured 






This is direction you would lead the team but if you have skating skills also …… might change my preliminary match pick to you … try and get you out quick before you get to good at your upgraded modifications to your chair .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> With your developing pop a shot skills . I figured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need a dog that doesn't want to go out to pee.
> 
> View attachment 5070883


Me me me me!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)

I spent most of the day cleaning the kitchen. It would have been an 1.5 hour job in my younger days, and done better too, but it's 100 times better than it was.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 20, 2022)

Man, we've got some prudish stoners in here.

At a buddy's bachelor party a few years ago we had the stripper give him a weed bukkaki . She danced over him, we handed her a bag with about a quarter-ounce of my home-grow, she spun around and dumped it all over his face, totally didn't know what was ... coming. He really hated having to pick his gift nugs up off the hotel floor.  I didn't think about that. 

I not only don't have to google it, I've got a few bookmarks with it in the title.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

Anyone ever do this? 





It's a freaking blast! Wish there was one close, I'd do it all day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone ever do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, and it is a blast


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone ever do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been to that one a couple times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me me me me!


Lol wasn't expecting that. 

You feeling better today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Been to that one a couple times.


I thought of you when I saw it. Man in the right place that can kill it. I did it down in AZ a bunch of years ago and man we had fun!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the skate park going?


In your wing. The gamers floor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In your wing. The gamers floor.


I'll get some prints ready  

We're going to need a wood and a metal shop. And I need some help......who's in?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll get some prints ready
> 
> We're going to need a wood and a metal shop. And I need some help......who's in?


I could have helped with the wood when I was younger. But I’m still somewhat metal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll get some prints ready
> 
> We're going to need a wood and a metal shop. And I need some help......who's in?


Can we put skulls on it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can we put skulls on it


Fuck yeah!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can we put skulls on it





DarkWeb said:


> Fuck yeah!


I've got an extra moose, a couple of bear & a ton of deer skulls - lemme know what we need.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 20, 2022)

Been in meetings since 6am. 

   

Back to back meetings all day! I'm pooped! 

It's fkn insane busy right now. Everyone is wondering what the fuck! Manufacturing coming back to the US. Couple semi plants slotted to open over the next few years. Hell, Samsung opening up shop in Austin. New silicon Valley 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got an extra moose, a couple of bear & a ton of deer skulls - lemme know what we need.


Got a picture of the moose skull would love to see it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Been in meetings since 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they know that that puts a serious dent in smoke time how dare them


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Been in meetings since 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you worked in some commission or performance based salary with that raise


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Been in meetings since 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should make your job easier, right? Down the road a ways lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't they know that that puts a serious dent in smoke time how dare them


I smoke during my meetings. Just gotta make sure I'm on mute
Got my evolve plus for dab time meetings 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope you worked in some commission or performance based salary with that raise


Nah. Buyers don't get special anything. But, I'll get mine!!! My goals are ridiculously ridiculous. But they're my goals. I have a better understanding of what I'm doing. When I'm in meetings with my ceo, and I'm asking questions he wants to ask, I see the nod of approval, then he leans back and let's me go. 
I'm not the best at what I do but my competitive spirit pushes me to be a top contender. 
I'm known in the business now, in a positive way. Top players in this business, know who Sharky is! 

Toot toot!!! That was my own horn.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah. Buyers don't get special anything. But, I'll get mine!!! My goals are ridiculously ridiculous. But they're my goals. I have a better understanding of what I'm doing. When I'm in meetings with my ceo, and I'm asking questions he wants to ask, I see the nod of approval, then he leans back and let's me go.
> I'm not the best at what I do but my competitive spirit pushes me to be a top contender.
> I'm known in the business now, in a positive way. Top players in this business, know who Sharky is!
> 
> ...


Rock on


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I smoke during my meetings. Just gotta make sure I'm on mute
> Got my evolve plus for dab time meetings
> 
> SH420


Leaked audio from Shrxy's zoom meeting


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Leaked audio from Shrxy's zoom meeting


Just did...wow..shouldn't have mixed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Everyone is comfy...even me....


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol wasn't expecting that.
> 
> You feeling better today?


Yes, quite a bit better, thank you. Spent most of the day cleaning. Best way to keep my mind calmer is to keep busy. 

This cold sucks doesn't it?!

Well, the vectors of disease are back, the college kids. They gave them an extra week of winter break. This could be interesting, plus with sub zero temps everyone is stuck indoors. So so glad I'm done.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, quite a bit better, thank you. Spent most of the day cleaning. Best way to keep my mind calmer is to keep busy.
> 
> This cold sucks doesn't it?!
> 
> Well, the vectors of disease are back, the college kids. They gave them an extra week of winter break. This could be interesting, plus with sub zero temps everyone is stuck indoors. So so glad I'm done.


Glad to here you are doing well


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

RIP Meatloaf


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 21, 2022)

Good morning 
Happy Friday


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2022)

Good morning, it's a clear and cold 36 out there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Morning






-22° makes your nose hurt when you breathe in. How's it goin?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just your nose? Sounds like a whole face ouch to me...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tampons?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

So Russia says it’s not going to invade Ukraine. Anybody ever play Risk? You ever put all your guys where you’re not going to invade?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

40% off everything at the dispensary 
Sinead and Debbie


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a ‘58 for ya.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday.

Even colder today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuts to that! Stay inside.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> Even colder today
> 
> View attachment 5071359


At least it has the decency to be above 10 here, lol.

How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> At least it has the decency to be above 10 here, lol.
> 
> How you?


Good, packing to go hang out with @curious2garden and her beautiful weather lol. You good?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good, packing to go hang out with @curious2garden and her beautiful weather lol. You good?


Yeah, just being lazy and forsaking my morning workout for a few bowls. Might walk on the treadmill. To keep up illusions...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good, packing to go hang out with @curious2garden and her beautiful weather lol. You good?


You may wish to reconsider


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You may wish to reconsider
> View attachment 5071362


 Gorgous! I'll bring my bikini.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, just being lazy and forsaking my morning workout for a few bowls. Might walk on the treadmill. To keep up illusions...


Wear roller skates.. no impact.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gorgous! I'll bring my bikini.


LOL I'll stand over you in my parka and mittens looking perplexed and concerned, just as I did for my east coast relatives when they did that in January. Simply one of the many services I provide


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wear roller skates.. no impact.


LG is trying to get me to break my own knees...
What did I do to offend you???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> LG is trying to get me to break my own knees...
> What did I do to offend you???


You treadmill has railings no? I have faith in your abilities.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'll stand over you in my parka and mittens looking perplexed and concerned, just as I did for my east coast relatives when they did that in January. Simply one of the many services I provide


37 is maybe a little cold. When does it hit 50°


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 37 is maybe a little cold. When does it hit 50°


Allegedly 10 AM, but I've been lied to before.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You treadmill has railings no? I have faith in your abilities.


That makes one of us!

Oh damn, potential exposure at work, my boss and coworker have to stay away til tests come back. Yikes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Allegedly 10 AM, but I've been lied to before.


Right it's not even 6am there yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That makes one of us!
> 
> Oh damn, potential exposure at work, my boss and coworker have to stay away til tests come back. Yikes.


Do you have a mask policy at your store?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a mask policy at your store?


Masks are required in illinois in retail stores, I am really happy about that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Masks are required in illinois in retail stores, I am really happy about that


Have you had any experiences with people challenging the policies at your store?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Meatloaf dead at 74.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meatloaf dead at 74.


Where you been?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you had any experiences with people challenging the policies at your store?


It is a state policy, so no. People have yet to argue and not wear one, but nose-belowers are pretty common. We give them to people for free if they don't have one, to prevent folks from trying to get past the rules.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where you been?


TMZ


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> TMZ


Late news…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It is a state policy, so no. People have yet to argue and not wear one, but nose-belowers are pretty common. We give them to people for free if they don't have one, to prevent folks from trying to get past the rules.


At the gym they don't have to wear a mask when they are using the equipment, but you have to wear it everywhere else, including change rooms. when they reopened people were flouting the rules and they instituted a 1 strike your out policy... membership cancelled. That fixed that problem.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Late news…


like six hours lol. He was a fun drama queen on the apprentice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> like six hours lol. He was a fun drama queen on the apprentice.


Never watched it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> At the gym they don't have to wear a mask when they are using the equipment, but you have to wear it everywhere else, including change rooms. when they reopened people were flouting the rules and they instituted a 1 strike your out policy... membership cancelled. That fixed that problem.


Yeah, I imagine that deflated a few pompous butt heads!


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Allegedly 10 AM, but I've been lied to before.


Wind is blowing up here also, had a gust of 18 at 5:30. Mostly staying below 10 though. Balmy 42 degrees.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night It is a lie


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is good and warm....and above all healthy....

woke up this morning to a crisp 27F with a light wind chill, this front is moving east so beware, our high is gonna be about 10 degrees high than yesterday, but our low tonight will be in the mid 20's, so all of u towards the east and east coast....hunker down, stay warm, and above all be safe.....

just made a fresh pot of coffee, warm up to the ready

now i'm gonna to attack these bean and cheese........

had my name change twice last night.......who knew....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope everyone is good and warm....and above all healthy....
> 
> woke up this morning to a crisp 27F with a light wind chill, this front is moving east so beware, our high is gonna be about 10 degrees high than yesterday, but our low tonight will be in the mid 20's, so all of u towards the east and east coast....hunker down, stay warm, and above all be safe.....
> 
> ...


-2° in the sun here right now.......enjoy that warmth


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> -2° in the sun here right now.......enjoy that warmth


F**k man, now that is cold....i remember last feb when it was 9 here.....i was like  sob.....nipples got hard, penis said nope i'm staying inside.......u stay warm man.....if i can help....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2022)

Meatloaf and Louie Anderson all in one day well shit


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> had my name change twice last night.......who knew....


Harder and Faster?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Harder and Faster?


more like asshole and asshole squared.........


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Masks are required in illinois in retail stores, I am really happy about that


Do you still get a large number of asshats that refuse to wear them? We do here and no one says anything. Even a lot of employees don't wear them. Big fines if they get caught, but apparently it's not enforced.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do you still get a large number of asshats that refuse to wear them? We do here and no one says anything. Even a lot of employees don't wear them. Big fines if they get caught, but apparently it's not enforced.


Nope, and we refuse service and make people leave if they won't take one and wear it. We have had to kick out 2 people the entire time, but they didn't cause any more trouble after, and one apologized and resumed mail ordering after his wife got it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> F**k man, now that is cold....i remember last feb when it was 9 here.....i was like  sob.....nipples got hard, penis said nope i'm staying inside.......u stay warm man.....if i can help....


Oh this was in the shade


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh this was in the shade
> View attachment 5071429


dang....why for some reason i see you like this


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> dang....why for some reason i see you like this
> View attachment 5071432


LOL not that bad. Just some fleece lined jeans.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2022)

Hmmmm, starting to wonder if I do have Covid...My coffee did not stay down again and I have the chills, but no fever! Not gonna bother getting testing as i am isolating anyways.

First morning I have not had to pop a xanax though....(deep breath!)

Hope the rest of you are feeling better!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hmmmm, starting to wonder if I do have Covid...My coffee did not stay down again and I have the chills, but no fever! Not gonna bother getting testing as i am isolating anyways.
> 
> First morning I have not had to pop a xanax though....(deep breath!)
> 
> Hope the rest of you are feeling better!


Oh, that sucks. Hope the stomach settles. Feel better soon!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2022)

On a hot summer night -
Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?








RIP
Legendary singer Meat Loaf dies at 74 - ABC News (go.com)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2022)

Lunch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lunch View attachment 5071524


I just ate my weight in fried chicken.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just ate my weight in fried chicken.


That sounds awesome yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds awesome yummy


It was from the hot table at the grocery store. Not popeyes quality but not bad.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lunch View attachment 5071524


That is the most famous coffee cup on RIU. 

#randomfactsfriday


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just ate my weight in fried chicken.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> That is the most famous coffee cup on RIU.
> 
> #randomfactsfriday


Dose that mean I've got to switch lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5071565


I saw a kid hanging from a rusty hook on his ball sack , he was climbing a pole and got entangled.
On of the medics couldn't do, he broke down crying so more showed up and got him off the hook.
What a scream when they had to turn him 90 deg to get the hook out, omg.
Fun day, that kid was such an asshole. His dad was an asshole cop, so no one could teach him manners.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw a kid hanging from a rusty hook on his ball sack , he was climbing a pole and got entangled.
> On of the medics couldn't do, he broke down crying so more showed up and got him off the hook.
> What a scream when they had to turn him 90 deg to get the hook out, omg.
> Fun day, that kid was such an asshole. His dad was an asshole cop, so no one could teach him manners.


gotta love karma


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw a kid hanging from a rusty hook on his ball sack , he was climbing a pole and got entangled.
> On of the medics couldn't do, he broke down crying so more showed up and got him off the hook.
> What a scream when they had to turn him 90 deg to get the hook out, omg.
> Fun day, that kid was such an asshole. His dad was an asshole cop, so no one could teach him manners.


Was he climbing the pole naked?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw a kid hanging from a rusty hook on his ball sack , he was climbing a pole and got entangled.
> On of the medics couldn't do, he broke down crying so more showed up and got him off the hook.
> What a scream when they had to turn him 90 deg to get the hook out, omg.
> Fun day, that kid was such an asshole. His dad was an asshole cop, so no one could teach him manners.


Oh of course, when your old man's a cop, the city will send 20 people to get you off the hook. 
If it were one of us plebs they'd send the crying guy only and say, "Oh well, we tried."


----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was he climbing the pole naked?


No, he was sliding down the pole and caught a* spiral* clothes line hook in the nutsac thru his jeans, then hanging upside down by it, ouch


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 21, 2022)

You no the drill  RIU


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> No, he was sliding down the pole and caught a* spiral* clothes line hook in the nutsac thru his jeans, then hanging upside down by it, ouch


Those sacs can hold a lot of weight eh?


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those sacs can hold a lot of weight eh?


I would never ever want to find out !  

I get enough ball busting from the wife .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those sacs can hold a lot of weight eh?


Google it.......I dare you


----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those sacs can hold a lot of weight eh?


He seemed to prefer hanging there, we tried to move him at first.
When he screamed, we kind of giggled and told him to shut up, couple of mothers knew he lost a ball for sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Google it.......I dare you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5071591


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Should nickname that kid squirrel


----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should nickname that kid squirrel


LOL, that was it, it hurts to see it and laugh at the same time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)

darn it, u beat me to it


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those sacs can hold a lot of weight eh?


80Kg and still swinging like a boss.






The practice of swinging weights from a man's testicles is believed to improve *fertility* and boost feelings of well-being, the metro.co.uk reported. Zhao Zhenhua lifted the heavy brick pile at a live performance and *swung them back and forth for 10 minutes. *


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> 80Kg and still swinging like a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puts the 165 gram kegel ball to shame.


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> puts the 165 gram kegel ball to shame.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just ate my weight in fried chicken.


It's been like forever since I had me some KFC extra crispy, I just might get that tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Guess she could lock you out just as much as lock you in


----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

Deep dish and Calzone, 
Dab for dessert.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

lokie said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Anyone ever do this?





A guy I grew up with had one in the 125 class like that. One winter we put a shit load of ice screws in the tires and took it on the lake. Fuck that thing was fast!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5071554


Looks more baked than fried 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone ever do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, nothing near that sophisticated. Closest we came was building a kart with a chain saw engine. Boy that was a temperamental bitch. Lots of fun for a couple of punk kids, though. Learned some skills.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Lol, nothing near that sophisticated. Closest we came was building a kart with a chain saw engine. Boy that was a temperamental bitch. Lots of fun for a couple of punk kids, though. Learned some skills.


I had one as a young kid with a 5hp b&s. Lots of fun on that thing in the neighborhood!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one as a young kid with a 5hp b&s. Lots of fun on that thing in the neighborhood!


Loud AF and smokey, ours was a 2 cycle with a monster Remington engine. Took a real he-man to work that saw, I'll bet. This was in the 60's.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone ever do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dose that mean I've got to switch lolView attachment 5071555


Nooooooooo…please….noooooo lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 21, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> Nooooooooo…please….noooooo lol


No worries skull cup is to small for mornings


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No worries skull cup is to small for mornings


The size of the bowl or the volume of the mug?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> The size of the bowl or the volume of the mug?


My guess is both 

SH420


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one as a young kid with a 5hp b&s. Lots of fun on that thing in the neighborhood!


Did y’all figure out that you could tie a string or piece of wire to the governor linkage and pull on the said string or wire to really rap that little motor out and bout double top speed lmao


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> It's been like forever since I had me some KFC extra crispy, I just might get that tomorrow.


Yeah I have not had any KFC since pre Covid and I use to eat it at least once a week. The one near me is absolutely disgusting though...You can see the filth from the drive through and I can only imagine what the kitchen looks like.

Biscuits with honey!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone ever seen this?


Hell yeah! I've been to a few vintage sled meets and you see some odd stuff. Pretty cool. I remember riding on my grandparents sleds on the two farms.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Did y’all figure out that you could tie a string or piece of wire to the governor linkage and pull on the said string or wire to really rap that little motor out and bout double top speed lmao


We put a KTM 500 2 stroke motor in a Honda 250x ATV frame lol made a hinge for the back plastics and seat so you could kick start it.......I figured out that cart too.....it may be what started it all


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Did y’all figure out that you could tie a string or piece of wire to the governor linkage and pull on the said string or wire to really rap that little motor out and bout double top speed lmao


Hell yes!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

We watched Rawhide this afternoon and one of the character’s name in the cast was Hey Soos. Reckon people wouldn’t understand Jesus?
Got member berry live resin, cherry pie and lemon og live budder today. Thanks hey soos. Was 44% off.
Time for Perry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We put a KTM 500 2 stroke motor in a Honda 250x ATV frame lol made a hinge for the back plastics and seat so you could kick start it.......I figured out that cart too.....it may be what started it all


OU812
6060842


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> OU812
> 6060842


Whut?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whut?


Dab on the mat, toot toot


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab on the mat, toot toot


I'm in!

Don't hold me back! I'm gonna kill that shit!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

Taste’s like chewed up runts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

Good night guys


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night guysView attachment 5071706



Night


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm about dabbed out too...Or is it I'm about out of dabs.

Both, actually!.

Spent the afternoon cleaning again, mostly in the living room. Trying to do a good thorough winter deep cleaning, one room at a time. It's going to take a while!! It definitely makes me feel better when things are clean and orderly!

I even cleaned my nectar collectors today


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb, are you still liking the Lookah? Believe it or not, I still haven't tried it. Maybe tomorrow I'll break it in with a new episode of Ozark.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> DarkWeb, are you still liking the Lookah? Believe it or not, I still haven't tried it. Maybe tomorrow I'll break it in with a new episode of Ozark.


Yeah, I like it. The little bubbler for it is cool. It's not perfect at one thing but it's good at most.

I end up consuming less with a dab straw. I use more with a banger or the Lookah.

If I only have a minute the Lookah works great.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

time check


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5071809


That's like 114f , which is 114f (46c) warmer than here currently
Stay cool


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's like 114f , which is 114f (46c) warmer than here currently
> Stay cool


and cloudy.....

If the brain reaches 42C, it liquifies.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> and cloudy.....
> 
> If the brain reaches 42C, it liquifies.


Liquified my brain with coffee and dab after breakfast


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

Good morning. Cherry pie and Popeye with Pink Panther for breakfast. These are some weirdass cartoons.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hmmm maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I make perfect sense always. Clearly lies...
Reflexes of a ninja blender!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hmmm maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the study:


https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1111/add.15764



Several times this was the summary of their meta-analysis:


Finally the first researcher listed is tied to addiction studies
Laura Dellazizzo
PhD Candidate (Psychiatry and addictology)


So I'm going with nope. We need actual, unbiased, primary research not merely a low grade data, meta analysis.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Reflexes of a ninja blender!


 I've got the memory of a steal bear trap!
.
.
.
.
. closed and rusted. 

Good morning and Happy weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Morning






How's everyone today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work alone all weekend while coworker quarantines. My music in the store all day! Yaaaay.

How are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Work alone all weekend while coworker quarantines. My music in the store all day! Yaaaay.
> 
> How are you?


Ok. That's nice you get to have your music today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good thanks! The butt just left stall so should be a good lunch today. Any plans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks! The butt just left stall so should be a good lunch today. Any plans?


Keeping warm. Playing video games. Waiting for PCR results for my son. Keeping warm.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keeping warm. Playing video games. Waiting for PCR results for my son. Keeping warm.


How's he feeling?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keeping warm. Playing video games. Waiting for PCR results for my son. Keeping warm.


Oh, I didn't know he wasn't feeling well. Good luck you guys. Good luck keeping warm.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the study:
> 
> 
> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1111/add.15764
> ...


I’m intoxicated on cherry pie live budder chased with memberberry live resin and I had to read the first sentence three times lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How's he feeling?


His arm would fall off before he said he wasn't feeling well. He had a questionable rapid test after an exposure.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 22, 2022)

G'morning. Time to pull out the male plants. Survival of the feminists.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keeping warm. Playing video games. Waiting for PCR results for my son. Keeping warm.


Is he sleepy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> His arm would fall off before he said he wasn't feeling well. He had a questionable rapid test after an exposure.


Probably like you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is he sleepy?


Not really.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not really.


All we want/wanted to do was sleep. Idk bout kids. Probably the kit. He’s negative, I’m positive.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2022)

I saw something recently, that says cannabis ages the brain faster than alcohol even...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Probably like you.


Actual picture of us


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> I saw something recently, that says cannabis ages the brain faster than alcohol even...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> All we want/wanted to do was sleep. Idk bout kids. Probably the kit. He’s negative, I’m positive.


Tried two separate tests. Both are the same.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tried two separate tests. Both are the same.


Same place?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same place?


These are the tests school gives you if your kid has an exposure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> These are the tests school gives you if your kid has an exposure.


Same shitty lot of tests. Maybe old, maybe just a bad lot. I’m positive he’s negative


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> These are the tests school gives you if your kid has an exposure.


lol like I’d know lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same shitty lot of tests. Maybe old, maybe just a bad lot. I’m positive he’s negative


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2022)

Controversial Study Links Cannabis Abuse to Accelerated Brain Aging


A new study claims cannabis abuse may cause accelerated brain aging, but experts say the findings appear to “prioritize marketing over science.”




www.healthline.com





I think this may be linked to that study..
"Billed as the largest known brain imaging study, utilizing more than 60,000 SPECT scans, the research looks impressive."


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol like I’d know lol


Same ones you can get from the .gov site.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Same ones you can get from the .gov site.


Awww I got to go to the fairgrounds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Awww I got to go to the fairgrounds.


You can get them sent to the house. 








How to Order the Free Rapid Covid-19 Tests Announced by the White House


Americans can place orders for free Covid-19 tests via a website. What you need to know.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

I think I want to start drinking at night before bed. Just a little teeny cocktail.


DarkWeb said:


> You can get them sent to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barbie told me to do that but I haven’t yet lol thanks bro now I gotta


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I want to start drinking at night before bed. Just a little teeny cocktail.
> 
> Barbie told me to do that but I haven’t yet lol thanks bro now I gotta


Both of you do it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

Best wishes to you and your family and the wife is adding your family to the prayer list hopefully that's okay @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Best wishes to you and your family and the wife is adding your family to the prayer list hopefully that's okay @DarkWeb


Thanks bud. 

How are you feeling? How about everyone else?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 22, 2022)

Cool, ordered some tests. Thanks darkweb.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> How are you feeling? How about everyone else?


Not good this shit sucks thanks for asking and yourself?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Both of you do it.


Drink?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

My daughter ordered those test, I had to explain it was for the _household_ not her personal use. She gets free pcr testing every week anyway, don't know why she wanted a drawer full of test other than being a hypochondriac.
My son had omni last week, along with all the kitchen staff at the resort. They all had to quarantine for the President's week ski vacation, what a mess.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not good this shit sucks thanks for asking and yourself?


It’s pretty heavy for sure. I can’t eat, headaches, can’t stay awake.
I hope you guys feel better. 
Is this long term omicron covid?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not good this shit sucks thanks for asking and yourself?


I'm ok



Paul Drake said:


> Drink?


Yes......and order them tests.



DCcan said:


> My daughter ordered those test, I had to explain it was for the _household_ not her personal use. She gets free pcr testing every week anyway, don't know why she wanted a drawer full of test other than being a hypochondriac.
> My son had omni last week, along with all the kitchen staff at the resort. They all had to quarantine for the President's week ski vacation, what a mess.


So happy I'm not at the mountain.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2022)

51 degrees, NW wind at 10 with gusts over 20. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind?
Mornin.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same shitty lot of tests. Maybe old, maybe just a bad lot. I’m positive he’s negative


The OTC test are highly questionable.

I know folks who tested negative on the rapid test and received a positive PCR test with 24 hours.

I have little faith in the efforts being exalted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> The OTC test are highly questionable.
> 
> I know folks who tested negative on the rapid test and received a positive PCR test with 24 hours.
> 
> I have little faith in the efforts being exalted.


It could be that they aren't doing the test correct. They are pretty straightforward but you never know.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> The OTC test are highly questionable.
> 
> I know folks who tested negative on the rapid test and received a positive PCR test with 24 hours.
> 
> I have little faith in the efforts being exalted.


Omicron escapes the Meridian and Applied DNA Science antigen tests. Tide labs had to tweak theirs to pick up Omicron. 
Interesting CDC article:








SARS-CoV-2 Viral Mutations: Impact on COVID-19 Tests


Includes specific molecular tests impacted by viral mutations and recommendations for clinical laboratory staff and health care providers.




www.fda.gov


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 below zero here this am....the fireplace and boiler and both churning out the heat, thankfully. Gotta say, I do not miss firewood. Gas is sooo much easier. 

Not planning on leaving the house if I can help it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 10 below zero here this am....the fireplace and boiler and both churning out the heat, thankfully. Gotta say, I do not miss firewood. Gas is sooo much easier.
> 
> Not planning on leaving the house if I can help it!


Feeling better today?hopefully


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s pretty heavy for sure. I can’t eat, headaches, can’t stay awake.
> I hope you guys feel better.
> Is this long term omicron covid?


Don't know was not told that maybe when the other test comes back they will tell me


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> How are you feeling? How about everyone else?


Coffee is staying down , don't have chills, and thinking about breakfast, so better I think!! 

Stay warm and get better everyone!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

My joints that I didn't know I had hurts stomach headache and absolutely no energy can't even talk myself into doing anything


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s pretty heavy for sure. I can’t eat, headaches, can’t stay awake.
> I hope you guys feel better.
> Is this long term omicron covid?


Hopefully you start feeling better soon


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

Arg, my wife just came home ill. Stomach hurts, wants to puke. What now?
She's trying to nap, I ran away (of course) and the dogs are bringing her bones and squeaky toys, so she's laughing and groaning.
Time for chicken soup for everyone.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Arg, my wife just came home ill. Stomach hurts, wants to puke. What now?
> She's trying to nap, I ran away (of course) and the dogs are bringing her bones and squeaky toys, so she's laughing and groaning.
> Time for chicken soup for everyone.


Dogs are so awesome! Wives, not so much. Especially the sick ones. I hope she feels better soon. Go disinfect your house just in case 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Arg, my wife just came home ill. Stomach hurts, wants to puke. What now?
> She's trying to nap, I ran away (of course) and the dogs are bringing her bones and squeaky toys, so she's laughing and groaning.
> Time for chicken soup for everyone.


And groaning


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dogs are so awesome! Wives, not so much. Especially the sick ones. I hope she feels better soon. Go disinfect your house just in case
> 
> SH420


What really made me think recently was this...I went down into my basement family room to do a dab. There was still vapor fumes floating in the air from my previous dabs 30 minutes earlier that I could see with my naked eyes, so you know damned well germs are suspended in air that long too, especially in a closed room.

Good masks are probably more important than ever with this super spreader!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What really made me think recently was this...I went down into my basement family room to do a dab. There was still vapor fumes floating in the air from my previous dabs 30 minutes earlier that I could see with my naked eyes, so you know damned well germs are suspended in air that long too, especially in a closed room.
> 
> Good masks are probably more important than ever with this super spreader!!


After going a round (3 days worth) of the virus I'm going to be upping my grocery gettin game.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After going a round (3 days worth) of the virus I'm going to be upping my grocery gettin game.
> 
> View attachment 5072014


I've seen people wearing HEPA respirators around, there's usually a good reason.
Probably ought to get them while you can, next plague might be like SARS.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've seen people wearing HEPA respirators around, there's usually a good reason.
> Probably ought to get them while you can, next plague might be like SARS.


It's certainly a lot easier to see now, how we humans could be eradicated from the earth quite easily. 

Covid is the shit bad horror movies are made of!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I have not had any KFC since pre Covid and I use to eat it at least once a week. The one near me is absolutely disgusting though...You can see the filth from the drive through and I can only imagine what the kitchen looks like. Biscuits with honey!!





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After going a round (3 days worth) of the virus I'm going to be upping my grocery gettin game.


Ever since Covid started, I've been going to the store/shopping first thing in the morning when they open. When I absolutely have to go during the day, I always wear a mask. Better than half the people I see out, don't. Still carry sanitizer in car and use it all the time. Hardest habit to break was not touching my face, adjusting glasses, picking nose.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've seen people wearing HEPA respirators around, there's usually a good reason.
> Probably ought to get them while you can, next plague might be like SARS.


I wear a 3M 7501 with 3M 60921, N100 organic vapor, particulate filters. I don't feel I need that level of protection right now, so I'm wearing a Honeywell DF300N95 when I go out. It's always a smart idea to have a good reusable respirator.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> 51 degrees, NW wind at 10 with gusts over 20. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind?
> Mornin.


I've been in -35F with 40mph winds and I'm not even Canadian. If you aren't dressed like the Michelin Man in that kind of weather, you're gonna have a bad time. It feels like your teeth are going to shatter if you open your mouth to breathe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> I've been in -35F with 40mph winds and I'm not even Canadian. If you aren't dressed like the Michelin Man in that kind of weather, you're gonna have a bad time. It feels like your teeth are going to shatter if you open your mouth to breathe.


Keep the wind out and don't sweat.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 22, 2022)

Not to late  Spark it up RIU !


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

Just made some wax from some older bud...  It does the trick, just tastes like an old mask.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you start feeling better soon


YOU feel better! It comes in waves with me. Depends on what strain I’ve got. Don’t want to eat cause no appetite and it goes right thru me. Joints are killing me.
Barbie has the headaches today and has the congestion.
We’ll be ok.
Nasty weather. Been getting high and sleeping today.
WHO-DEY


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

@DarkWeb what’s the deal with jr?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb what’s the deal with jr?


Haven't heard back. No symptoms.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Haven't heard back. No symptoms.


Well I'm not sure if it good or not in this case no new is good new but no symptoms maybe it will turn out hopefully yuppers


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 23, 2022)

Good morning, chilly ones.  
How are you today?


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 23, 2022)

I got too high on this Wake n Bake. Had to lay down for a bit. All better now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

Good morning 
I think it’s not gonna get much warmer!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 23, 2022)

Morning






Might see 20° today almost time for shorts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh yeah GO BUCS


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah GO BUCS


 I think it might be fun to see the 49s and Bucs in the Super Bowl. 
Brady and his old Patriots back up QB Head to Head.

Oh, I still want Brady and the Bucs for the win though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I think it might be fun to see the 49s and Bucs in the Super Bowl.
> Brady and his old Patriots back up QB Head to Head.
> 
> Oh, I still want Brady and the Bucs for the win though


That and Brady up against the team he grew up a fan of and wanted to play for. As did Rodgers.

Niners baby yeah!

so hard to believe this niner team has made it to the championship.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

I kinda want to see the Bengals after so many years. Just want a good game.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I kinda want to see the Bengals after so many years. Just want a good game.


I didn't know they played the game


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't know they played the game


They’ve been on a sabbatical.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 23, 2022)

I didn't know it snowed until the dogs gingerly stepped outside instead of screaming out of the door like tiny monsters...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

Dabbarooni time


----------



## manfredo (Jan 23, 2022)

Need more coffee, OR more sleep!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Need more coffee, OR more sleep!!


Coffee nap! Sip coffee, get cozy, wake up feeling great!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night 


manfredo said:


> Need more coffee, OR more sleep!!


And you know what my answer is to that is


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Coffee nap! Sip coffee, get cozy, wake up feeling great!


Haha I thought you said feeling up great haha been dabbing cherry pie


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Haha I thought you said feeling up great haha been dabbing cherry pie


That sounds tasty  Does it really taste like cherries?


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds tasty  Does it really taste like cherries?


We partied with these guys one night at the Hard Rock Tokyo .


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds tasty  Does it really taste like cherries?


Sure does
Memberberry is the best but I’ve got lemon og too


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> We partied with these guys one night at the Hard Rock Tokyo .


Are you implying that these gentlefolk tasted like cherries? O:


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

The member berry is live resin. Puts me in the right place.


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are you implying that these gentlefolk tasted like cherries? O:


I have tasted many pies however never was a warrant involved.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have tasted many pies however never was a warrant involved.
> View attachment 5072675


Ever “seen” two vaginas? Only one head. I never believed it till I believed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ever “seen” two vaginas? Only one head. I never believed it till I believed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ever “seen” two vaginas? Only one head. I never believed it till I believed


Indeed I have, and met Egyptian dancers that could bring bring that music to life.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

Stumbled onto this last night, gotta love early 70's video production.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Indeed I have, and met Egyptian dancers that could bring bring that music to life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He he he ha ha ha he pictures


----------



## Bignutes (Jan 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> Controversial Study Links Cannabis Abuse to Accelerated Brain Aging
> 
> 
> A new study claims cannabis abuse may cause accelerated brain aging, but experts say the findings appear to “prioritize marketing over science.”
> ...


Dr Amen is a business man first and a health professional second imo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)

What happens in here no body talking today


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What happens in here no body talking today


Watching @Paul Drake 's team loose to my team. My team tried to give it away.


Playing @Aeroknow 's team again next.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What happens in here no body talking today


Folks must actually be living their lives, it's a good thing. Bonus points as your post came in at 4:20pm...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Watching @Paul Drake 's team loose to my team. My team tried to give it away.
> View attachment 5072907
> 
> Playing @Aeroknow 's team again next.


Stupid Bucs lol


----------



## manfredo (Jan 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stumbled onto this last night, gotta love early 70's video production.


Far out!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 23, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Folks must actually be living their lives, it's a good thing. Bonus points as your post came in at 4:20pm...


Or hibernating during this cold snap. 

I didn't leave the house today, but did some cleaning and laundry, then made a good dinner and watched the 1sd episode of the new season of Ozark. 

Then I made another dinner because the first one burned to a crisp.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Or hibernating during this cold snap.
> 
> I didn't leave the house today, but did some cleaning and laundry, then made a good dinner and watched the 1sd episode of the new season of Ozark.
> 
> Then I made another dinner because the first one burned to a crisp.


Sounds a lot like you were living your life


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Hell has frozen over. It’s 28 degrees! Where’s my torch…
Good morning tribe, hope you’re all good.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hell has frozen over. It’s 28 degrees! Where’s my torch…
> Good morning tribe, hope you’re all good.


Next time just lie to us about the temp. You're our warm rock in this frozen world.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 24, 2022)

Ok, Lets start this week.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 24, 2022)

I switched to turkey bacon many years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> I switched to turkey bacon many years ago and never looked back.


Well where is it. It’s time for brekky.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.


Happy Monday. Got juice?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Monday. Got juice?


Got some oj. Good morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones. Anyone wanna keep me company in trim jail? Free joints all day! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones. Anyone wanna keep me company in trim jail? Free joints all day!
> 
> How is everyone today?


Good morning, are you taking them all down today? 

Last week of Christmas vacation.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, are you taking them all down today?
> 
> Last week of Christmas vacation.


Three for sure, back willing the other 2. Gonna get sticky!!

Doing anything extremely lazy to make the impression of vacation linger?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Three for sure, back willing the other 2. Gonna get sticky!!
> 
> Doing anything extremely lazy to make the impression of vacation linger?


Harsh! This is gonna be a crazy week for you. Have you been sleeping?

We got all bundled on Saturday to go skating but the rink was closed because of the covid rules. Doesn't seem like a lot to do right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got some oj. Good morning.


I’m craving oj


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harsh! This is gonna be a crazy week for you. Have you been sleeping?
> 
> We got all bundled on Saturday to go skating but the rink was closed because of the covid rules. Doesn't seem like a lot to do right now.


We can always find “something” to do.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harsh! This is gonna be a crazy week for you. Have you been sleeping?
> 
> We got all bundled on Saturday to go skating but the rink was closed because of the covid rules. Doesn't seem like a lot to do right now.


Sleep? Can you use it in another sentence, that's not computing. 

Damn, that's lame as heck. Was it an indoors rink?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We can always find “something” to do.


I wouldn't mind going for a hike but the snow is kinda deep right now. Probably just hang around the house an annoy each other lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sleep? Can you use it in another sentence, that's not computing.
> 
> Damn, that's lame as heck. Was it an indoors rink?


I don't think I'd be sleeping much either if I were in your shoes. 

It's an outdoor rink, Saturday wasn't too cold. I knew the indoor ones were closed, just assumed outdoors would be open.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Morning






Hey it's 0° not that bad today. Going into Thursday morning it's gonna be bitter. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind going for a hike but the snow is kinda deep right now. Probably just hang around the house an annoy each other lol.


Snowshoes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Snowshoes?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I'd be sleeping much either if I were in your shoes.
> 
> It's an outdoor rink, Saturday wasn't too cold. I knew the indoor ones were closed, just assumed outdoors would be open.


Offer still stands, free joints 
Damn, the lanky one bopped me on the head on her way down, and now I bet the very top of my head smells like kush...

I have never skated after the first attempt went south, extremely south.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

36 right now, it was 65 and sunny yesterday. I see no rain coming through the end of the month. 
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> *Offer still stands, free joints*
> Damn, the lanky one bopped me on the head on her way down, and now I bet the very top of my head smells like kush...
> 
> I have never skated after the first attempt went south, extremely south.


Would it be wrong to use that laughing Mila gif twice in as many posts? 

We went a few weeks ago and it was pretty fun. They rent hockey skates so you don't have to worry about buying skates.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> 36 right now, it was 65 and sunny yesterday. I see no rain coming through the end of the month.
> Mornin.


Tried a rain dance?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would it be wrong to use that laughing Mila gif twice in as many posts?
> 
> We went a few weeks ago and it was pretty fun. They rent hockey skates so you don't have to worry about buying skates.


Are hockey skates the heavier ones? Do they have more support at the ankle?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2022)

So tough crawling out of bed on these cold mornings!!

Ice skating actually sounds fun, although probably the first time I fell I'd be done. I split my eyebrow wide open playing hockey as a kid when my forehead kissed the ice, hard. 

Bowling might be more my speed!

Mellow day here...More cleaning, some clones to plant, perhaps a trip to the grocery store. My plan is to clean this place one room at a time, and not just a regular cleaning, a clearing out, getting rid of junk, downsizing type cleaning!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are hockey skates the heavier ones? Do they have more support at the ankle?


Yes thick warm ones not the thin white leather figure skates with the spikes on the front.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> So tough crawling out of bed on these cold mornings!!
> 
> Ice skating actually sounds fun, although probably the first time I fell I'd be done. I split my eyebrow wide open playing hockey as a kid when my forehead kissed the ice, hard.
> 
> ...


I fell a few times. It's not so bad when you land on your ass, it's the knees that hurt. 

Have you ever done five pin bowling with the little balls?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> So tough crawling out of bed on these cold mornings!!
> 
> Ice skating actually sounds fun, although probably the first time I fell I'd be done. I split my eyebrow wide open playing hockey as a kid when my forehead kissed the ice, hard.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this up but whatever happened with the place you were selling?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fell a few times. It's not so bad when you land on your ass, it's the knees that hurt.
> 
> Have you ever done five pin bowling with the little balls?
> 
> View attachment 5073172


I do all my bowling with little balls...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)

Morning everyone, hope everyone is good and warm this monday......

woke up this morning to a rainy 46F this morning, we needed the rains honestly, high today 56F it will turn sunny later......

just made a fresh pot, warm ups coming 

now to eat some breakfast.......


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tried a rain dance?
> 
> View attachment 5073163


I only dance when I'm too drunk to be dancing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night have a video call from Doctor today at noon hopefully we can get something to help out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I only dance when I'm too drunk to be dancing.


Was it a sexy dance?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it a sexy dance?
> 
> View attachment 5073204


I thought so, but I was drunk so it probably looked like a headless chicken.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5073202have a video call from Doctor today at noon hopefully we can get something to help out View attachment 5073202


 Still having. a lot of symptoms?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I thought so, but I was drunk so it probably looked like a headless chicken.


Drunks are the best dancers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Heatwave here today and then not so much


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We can always find “something” to do.


I mean sex


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I mean sex


Only on Wednesdays!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only on Wednesdays!


Yes honey it's Wednesday again


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only on Wednesdays!


You're young, it should be only days that end in "Y".


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5073202have a video call from Doctor today at noon hopefully we can get something to help out View attachment 5073202


Thanks Jeff, good morning and good day to you too. Supposed to reach 68 here today, we'll see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> You're young, it should be only days that end in "Y".


That was my 20's... Now I like chocolate.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it a sexy dance?
> 
> View attachment 5073204


Ahhhh @raratt that’s you!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was my 20's... Now I like chocolate.


I'm getting ready to make brigadeiro and dip some chocolates. I've even broken out my tempering machine. Too bad you can't swing by or I'd toss you some chocolate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was my 20's... Now I like chocolate.


Wine is fine but liquor is quicker


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wine is fine but liquor is quicker


Saw a post on FB asking how much a first date should cost. I said an 18 pack runs about $16.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Saw a post on FB asking how much a first date should cost. I said an 18 pack runs about $16.


That's a high end 18 pack isn't it?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's a high end 18 pack isn't it?


$14 plus CRV, Dollar General has 30 packs for $18. Hell the "micro brews" go for $10-12 a six pack sometimes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

I’m staying over here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm getting ready to make brigadeiro and dip some chocolates. I've even broken out my tempering machine. Too bad you can't swing by or I'd toss you some chocolate
> View attachment 5073279


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Saw a post on FB asking how much a first date should cost. I said an 18 pack runs about $16.


$250 minimum


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m staying over here. View attachment 5073306


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5073307


I promise not to pre-chrew it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5073310


You’re part of the tribe.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $250 minimum


At that cost I'd rather get a hooker.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $250 minimum


Exactly why I never asked you out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Shit for that price I'd take myself out and have a hell of a good time lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m staying over here. View attachment 5073306


I’d love this as a T-shirt


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)

For that much money, i did take myself out and have a good time........


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Doublemint.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeeze cheap dates


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)

Gotta love a good bookie...hehe.....i'll take that...


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeeze cheap dates


And easy...


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeeze cheap dates


For the 1st, yeah. If it's right I have no problem spending more. In fact I have a tattoo date set up with my gf for Valentine's day, 725$ for both.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> And easy...


You mean easy or sleazy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

When I finally got my partner to agree to go on a date with me, I spent close to $200. To me that was all the money in the world.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> For the 1st, yeah. If it's right I have no problem spending more. In fact I have a tattoo date set up with my gf for Valentine's day, 725$ for both.


Matching tattoos? Very cute!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I finally got my partner to agree to go on a date with me, I spent close to $200. To me that was all the money in the world.


Those are some fancy chicken tendies


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Matching tattoos? Very cute!


Not matching but I picked it out, I'm having more added to my sleeve.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> Not matching but I picked it out, I'm having more added to my sleeve.
> View attachment 5073324


Nice line work


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

I’m dabbing cherry pie then nap time. I go to sleep with history channel on tv so I’ll learn about ancient aliens.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m dabbing cherry pie then nap time. I go to sleep with history channel on tv so I’ll learn about ancient aliens.


 the hairdos are Epic


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> the hairdos are Epic


You got it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $250 minimum


Do you ski?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> Not matching but I picked it out, I'm having more added to my sleeve.
> View attachment 5073324


Looks like Indian henna, I like it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Those are some fancy chicken tendies


Took her to the 360 restaurant at the top of the cn tower... I was trying to impress.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like Indian henna, I like it!


She has a heart she wants fixed so I figured that would work perfect.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> At that cost I'd rather get a hooker.


I could get a GFE with a pair of Asian sisters for that in this economy.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took her to the 360 restaurant at the top of the cn tower... I was trying to impress.


You clearly did a great job! :] how long were you eating whatever the Canadian equivalent of ramen and frozen peas for after?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You mean easy or sleazy


Sleazy works for me also. Trashy even.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> She has a heart she wants fixed so I figured that would work perfect.
> View attachment 5073327


I have a few tattoos that I'd like to cover. You shouldn't be allowed to get them when you're 18.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a few tattoos that I'd like to cover. You shouldn't be allowed to get them when you're 18.


No kidding. I've spent twice as much from having things covered and fixed than I would have getting it done right to begin with.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You clearly did a great job! :] how long were you eating whatever the Canadian equivalent of ramen and frozen peas for after?


lol that was a tough time. I was only bringing home about $2,200 a month and my rent was $1,400


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> No kidding. I've spent twice as much from having things covered and fixed than I would have getting it done right to begin with.


And they have to make them a lot bigger and darker to do a good cover up.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that was a tough time. I was only bringing home about $2,200 a month and my rent was $1,400


She must be cute  That's so sweet!! 

You know I could use some help over here in jail. I promise, no horrid garlic Terps this time. It just smells like fresh dough and a skunk humping a can of Sprite! (Garlic strain is what the free joints are made of though****)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sleazy works for me also. Trashy even.


Flat bottom girls make the rocking world go around


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> She must be cute  That's so sweet!!
> 
> You know I could use some help over here in jail. I promise, no horrid garlic Terps this time. It just smells like fresh dough and a skunk humping a can of Sprite! (Garlic strain is what the free joints are made of though****)


Smokeshow!



I'll be in my six plant trim hell in a couple weeks. I'm there in spirit.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flat bottom girls make the rocking world go around


Not a fan of the Lardassians, a nice athletic bum works for me.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smokeshow!
> 
> 
> I'll be in my six plant trim hell in a couple weeks. I'm there in spirit.


Hey, I'll come help for free. It sounds fun to trim while shooting the shit!
Doesn't mean you wouldn't find me making secret mischief at that conservative neighbor who looks away from gays, or with the raccoons...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smokeshow!
> 
> View attachment 5073346
> 
> I'll be in my six plant trim hell in a couple weeks. I'm there in spirit.


Is that your gf? You look so much like my first wife there it's spooky.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not a fan of the Lardassians, a nice athletic bum works for me.


His words not mine lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

No no don't say it (if they bear it we all can share it) he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that your gf? You look so much like my first wife there it's spooky.


Fiance, Shrxy said the same thing lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, I'll come help for free. It sounds fun to trim while shooting the shit!
> Doesn't mean you wouldn't find me making secret mischief at that conservative neighbor who looks away from gays, or with the raccoons...


Lol it's a date!


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol it's a date!


Sounds expensive...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smokeshow!
> 
> View attachment 5073346
> 
> I'll be in my six plant trim hell in a couple weeks. I'm there in spirit.


well this looks like a happy couple......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Time to go get chess xray and pick up meds you all be good


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to go get chess xray and pick up meds you all be good


be safe


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a few tattoos that I'd like to cover. You shouldn't be allowed to get them when you're 18.


Working the OR and seeing everyone nude it sort of turns you off to tatoos


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I finally got my partner to agree to go on a date with me, I spent close to $200. To me that was all the money in the world.


so you were the aggressor


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> so you were the aggressor


and a Canadian!! I'd wondered how lesbian relationships happened in Canada  now we know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Working the OR and seeing everyone nude it sort of turns you off to tatoos


Well now I'm gonna have to cover them with bandaids when I go out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> so you were the aggressor


I pursued her for months, she shot me down three times before saying yes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now I'm gonna have to cover them with bandaids when I go out.


LOL depending on the surgical site we remove bandaids!


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I pursued her for months, she shot me down three times before saying yes.


Damn, I had sex with my girl before we even kissed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL depending on the surgical site we remove bandaids!


It's three little stars on my right hand side. They don't mean anything, I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fiance, Shrxy said the same thing lol.


So glad I downloaded that pic before you could delete it  Too Slow!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I pursued her for months, she shot me down three times before saying yes.


she give you a reason for the shoot downs?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> So glad I downloaded that pic before you could delete it


Show of hands of everyone who downloaded that?


I f'n thought so, bunch of perverts!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> Damn, I had sex with my girl before we even kissed.


It had already been two years since my last girlfriend and I split up. I could wait a bit longer.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It had already been two years since my last girlfriend and I split up. I could wait a bit longer.


I like sex too much to wait that long. And thankfully there doesn't seem to be a shortage of females that want to sleep with me. I'm no player but damn it'd be easy nowadays.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> she give you a reason for the shoot downs?


First two times she just said no. The third time I had signed up for her summer bootcamp without knowing who it was geared towards. I showed up and it was all guys, flipping tractor tires, long ropes and 50lb kettlebells, I couldn't complete any of the workouts. A little stalky I know but that time she told me she doesn't date members. I had to change gyms and stop stalking her classes but I got the date!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> I like sex too much to wait that long. And thankfully there doesn't seem to be a shortage of females that want to sleep with me. I'm no player but damn it'd be easy nowadays.


The pool of gay girls that I find attractive is pretty shallow.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The pool of gay girls that I find attractive is pretty shallow.




That's okay. You just need get proficient at turning the straight ones. We could make a series out of it and sell it to Netflix. "Laughing Grass gets Lotsa Ass", or something like that. We'd bank.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> First two times she just said no. The third time I had signed up for her summer bootcamp without knowing who it was geared towards. I showed up and it was all guys, flipping tractor tires, long ropes and 50lb kettlebells, I couldn't complete any of the workouts. A little stalky I know but that time she told me she doesn't date members. I had to change gyms and stop stalking her classes but I got the date!


Ok but what was different the 3rd time, and did you wait for awhile before 3rd time


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Show of hands of everyone who downloaded that?
> View attachment 5073382
> 
> I f'n thought so, bunch of perverts!


I'm already working on it in photoshop...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm already working on it in photoshop...


Whatcha adding?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That's okay. You just need get proficient at turning the straight ones. We could make a series out of it and sell it to Netflix. "Laughing Grass gets Lotsa Ass", or something like that. We'd bank.


I've only been successful at converting them the other way. 



Singlemalt said:


> Ok but what was different the 3rd time, and did you wait for awhile before 3rd time


The first time my approach sucked and I was too confident, I would have said no too. The second time was by email replying to a group email about class schedule. (I replied to her only). The third time was after bootcamp. I stayed after the class to help her clean up and we hit it off and talked for hours. This was all over the course of four months. I quit her club the next day, six months later we were living together and the rest is history.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've only been successful at converting them the other way.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time my approach sucked and I was too confident, I would have said no too. The second time was by email replying to a group email about class schedule. (I replied to her only). The third time was after bootcamp. I stayed after the class to help her clean up and we hit it off and talked for hours. This was all over the course of four months. I quit her club the next day, six months later we were living together and the rest is history.


Tiny aw :']


----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> I like sex too much to wait that long. And thankfully there doesn't seem to be a shortage of females that want to sleep with me. I'm no player but damn it'd be easy nowadays.


When that stops working for you, you can always move over to ballroom dancing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Mmmmmmmmeat!


Bunch of steak tips seasoned


----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmmmeat!
> View attachment 5073435
> 
> Bunch of steak tips seasoned
> View attachment 5073437


I'm all beefed up, cooked up 2lbs of NY strips last night.
Wife got them for $5 after her $15 off coupon.
I think Shaw's is pushing online grocery ordering, they keep popping out huge coupons.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

No xray no meds what a waste of time got to the appointment the lady at the front desk said that I could not be in the building and sent me away went to the Pharmacy and was told they had nothing for us and at this point a little upset now I've got to go again grrrrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm all beefed up, cooked up 2lbs of NY strips last night.
> Wife got them for $5 after her $15 off coupon.
> I think Shaw's is pushing online grocery ordering, they keep popping out huge coupons.


LOL yeah, it was Shaw's


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fell a few times. It's not so bad when you land on your ass, it's the knees that hurt.
> 
> Have you ever done five pin bowling with the little balls?
> 
> View attachment 5073172


Never even seen that!!

The last time I bowled I was dating this chick with 5 year old twins and we all went...It was the first time I ever bowled with bumpers, lol. God that had to be 20 years ago!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

Fuck it dude. Lets go bowling


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sorry to bring this up but whatever happened with the place you were selling?


I got tired of getting lied too and jerked around by the Realtor AND the buyer, and we canceled the sale. The plan is to re-list it about March 1st. 

I somewhat regret letting my emotions get involved, because now I have to go through it all again....But at the time I was so sick of dealing with the bitch, I didn't care. Pretty much ruined Christmas for me from all the stress and bullcrap.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Never even seen that!!
> 
> The last time I bowled I was dating this chick with 5 year old twins and we all went...It was the first time I ever bowled with bumpers, lol. God that had to be 20 years ago!


For me it was 5 years ago. I went with my wife. She wore short shorts, a tiny top, and some fishnets; I wore my kilt, tux shirt fuzzy tux vest, and fuzzy top-hat. It was a "rave" like event called Bikini Laser Tag, there was a bowling alley, pool tables, and of course Laser Tag. It was a good time before our little local rave scene started to disintegrate. Probably one of the few parties I actually miss going to on a semi-regular basis. It was a lot of fun to pop a bean, hotbox my Ford Exploder, and then spend the night rolling while rolling with friends. Can't really bowl anymore because of my back, but I'd still love to go to a BLT again shoot some pool, play some tag and listen to hard driving beats.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fell a few times. It's not so bad when you land on your ass, it's the knees that hurt.
> 
> *Have you ever done five pin bowling with the little balls?*
> 
> View attachment 5073172


I remember doing this when I was 11 in Canada, I thought the Canadians ripped me off...I paid before I knew what I was getting in to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Oh shit I'm late!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I remember doing this before when I was 11 in Canada, I thought the Canadians ripped me off...I paid before I knew what I was getting in to.



Everybody has little balls @ age 11, especially if it was winter in Canada.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit I'm late!


Nope, probably just early and spaced out...never late.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit I'm late!


Your Penance is you have to smoke a few for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> For me it was 5 years ago. I went with my wife. She wore short shorts, a tiny top, and some fishnets; I wore my kilt, tux shirt fuzzy tux vest, and fuzzy top-hat. It was a "rave" like event called Bikini Laser Tag, there was a bowling alley, pool tables, and of course Laser Tag. It was a good time before our little local rave scene started to disintegrate. Probably one of the few parties I actually miss going to on a semi-regular basis. It was a lot of fun to pop a bean, hotbox my Ford Exploder, and then spend the night rolling while rolling with friends. Can't really bowl anymore because of my back, but I'd still love to go to a BLT again shoot some pool, play some tag and listen to hard driving beats.


Pics?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

Have to brag about my 277 almost perfect game. Cousin was/ is semi pro


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 24, 2022)

Here's the public facebook page of pictures.  Took me a minute to dig up the old page.






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Smokeshow!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in my six plant trim hell in a couple weeks. I'm there in spirit.


Ditto...but I'm really glad I loli popped heavy! And they mostly look super frosty! 

We'll see how many seeds i have from sorting out males. Those dirty buggers can spread their seed as soon as you can see balls in many cases. I already know a few got it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Ditto...but I'm really glad I loli popped heavy! And they mostly look super frosty!
> 
> We'll see how many seeds i have from sorting out males. Those dirty buggers can spread their seed as soon as you can see balls in many cases. I already know a few got it


I got all the males out in the first week of flower so I think I'm good unless they hermi. How far in were you when you discovered a male?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Ditto...but I'm really glad I loli popped heavy! And they mostly look super frosty!
> 
> We'll see how many seeds i have from sorting out males. Those dirty buggers can spread their seed as soon as you can see balls in many cases. I already know a few got it


Usually the early, single pre flower pistils will get hit, but the main buds are usually a bit immature when I make a mistake.


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Never even seen that!!
> 
> The last time I bowled I was dating this chick with 5 year old twins and we all went...It was the first time I ever bowled with bumpers, lol. God that had to be 20 years ago!


but did you win?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

Just got x-ray they are clear doxycycline and Prednisone well we will see


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> but did you score?


fify


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)

My yin and yang right now...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got all the males out in the first week of flower so I think I'm good unless they hermi. How far in were you when you discovered a male?



My females were about 4 weeks into flower, and I got the males out within a day of being sure they were males. I have one in a paper bag. 

Yeah I am praying I didn't get the whole room...I don't think I did, unless I missed a hermie. Stuff is really frosty and calyxes swelling nicely so fingers crossed.

I do not need any more mediocre weed!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> but did you win?


Nope, and we didn't date long...I liked her kids better than I liked her I think! Twins are so cute!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nope, and we didn't date long...I liked her kids better than I liked her I think! Twins are so cute!!


!st year of college I dated a girl whose Dad was an engineer; his garage was the absolutely coolest place on earth, he had everything and was constantly making things and fucking around. He had quit his job and was waiting out a time period so he could patent the plastic 6 pack holder thing. I loved going to her house and would hang with dad. She dumped me cuz I liked her dad more than her.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> So glad I downloaded that pic before you could delete it  Too Slow!!!


I miss all the good stuff

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Good chill, morning people. Hope everyone's doing alright today!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I miss all the good stuff
> 
> SH420


I seen a few, hair and red eyeballs is all I remember seeing, and then poof they are gone before I even think of going back and looking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Good morning @Paul Drake , I see you out there ;D


Good morning everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning @Paul Drake , I see you out there ;D
> View attachment 5073860
> 
> Good morning everyone


Good morning glory. We’re having cold rain, brrrrr and 41.
Whatchu doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glory. We’re having cold rain, brrrrr and 41.
> Whatchu doing?


We are just a little colder here at 37 with wind starting at 3 PM (how specific is that LOL). I'm still trying to wake up. You have any plans for the day?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We are just a little colder here at 37 with wind starting at 3 PM (how specific is that LOL). I'm still trying to wake up. You have any plans for the day?


lol I thought it was gonna be 2:45pm?

I am planning on reaming whomever answers the phone at my granddaughter’s postal service. Two Christmas cards missing now and I’m pissed off. Don’t know what good it will do but this is bullshit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Morning






10° and snowing  

How's it going today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Just don’t shart”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> “Just don’t shart”




Noooooooo

Hard to get my ass moving today.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30° and just a dusting, have to go to Winnipesaukee and thru NH today.
Made some lunch to watch the ice fishing and sleds, really a late start today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> 30° and just a dusting, have to go to Winnipesaukee and thru NH today.
> Made some lunch to watch the ice fishing and sleds, really a late start today.
> 
> View attachment 5073872View attachment 5073873


You cook like this every morning?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol I thought it was gonna be 2:45pm?
> 
> I am planning on reaming whomever answers the phone at my granddaughter’s postal service. Two Christmas cards missing now and I’m pissed off. Don’t know what good it will do but this is bullshit.


The post office really sucks currently. I'm still trying to figure out how they occasionally misplace Lancaster. I thought GPS solved it for people who couldn't read Thomas Bros. Maps? 

I hope they find the cards for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You cook like this every morning?


If so, I wished he lived closer


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Noooooooo
> 
> Hard to get my ass moving today.


Is the snow you're getting starting to make your trails look good, at least?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You cook like this every morning?


Just on weekends usually. Those leftover steak tips just kind of turned into that, joined the leftover peppers and onion.
I couldn't stop myself from eating 2, so I substituted a chocolate donut into the lunch box.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The post office really sucks currently. I'm still trying to figure out how they occasionally misplace Lancaster. I thought GPS solved it for people who couldn't read Thomas Bros. Maps?
> 
> I hope they find the cards for you.


Thank you. At first I thought it was my shaky writing so I had Barbie write the second one. Apparently not.

And I thought Weeki Wachee would be hard to find…

I sent my dad a new smart phone and I had it tracked. They said they tracked it to his mailbox and it was delivered. Bullshit, he lives in a gated community. No one took it but the mailman.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you. At first I thought it was my shaky writing so I had Barbie write the second one. Apparently not.
> 
> And I thought Weeki Wachee would be hard to find…
> 
> I sent my dad a new smart phone and I had it tracked. They said they tracked it to his mailbox and it was delivered. Bullshit, he lives in a gated community. No one took it but the mailman.


I've wondered about employee theft in the USPS. I've wondered about it with UPS and FedEx too. That just sucks, sorry. I hope it was insured.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is the snow you're getting starting to make your trails look good, at least?


It all helps. Should be getting good soon. We need a good dump 12"-18" would be fine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It all helps. Should be getting good soon. We need a good dump 12"-18" would be fine.


That’s a huge dump!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It all helps. Should be getting good soon. We need a good dump 12"-18" would be fine.


So once you get the right amount how long do you usually have to take advantage of it before it gets packed down, or melts? Generally, anyway. I'd imagine it varies a bit by year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.


Is it Tuesday? Daaaaaang. Where did yesterday go. . how you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.


So far so good. I'm rooting for February and longer days to arrive. Is it snowing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

I’m having a little bit of flashback issue. It’s two years since I shatter my arm. Jan. 30th. Trial is September so I try to keep my eye on the “prize”.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m having a little bit of flashback issue. It’s two years since I shatter my arm. Jan. 30th. Trial is September so I try to keep my eye on the “prize”.


I hope they settle before they put you through a trial. That just sucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s a huge dump!


It's normal this time of year. 



Rsawr said:


> So once you get the right amount how long do you usually have to take advantage of it before it gets packed down, or melts? Generally, anyway. I'd imagine it varies a bit by year.


Once there's a lot of snow you can find more spots to ski. Otherwise next storm. Sometimes the next lap is fresh. Deep snow also helps control speed in the tight stuff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hope they settle before they put you through a trial. That just sucks


It’s a jury trial and they know they’ve lost. It only makes sense to pay out and save court costs. But they’re obviously not smart.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a jury trial and they know they’ve lost. It only makes sense to pay out and save court costs. But they’re obviously not smart.


Damn, this sounds frustrating as heck. Good luck, sucks that whoever responsible is being a butt


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, this sounds frustrating as heck. Good luck, sucks that whoever responsible is being a butt


The University of Florida, Board of Trustees. I hate the Gators


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a jury trial and they know they’ve lost. It only makes sense to pay out and save court costs. But they’re obviously not smart.


For such a slam dunk thing there should be some type of damages they have to pay to drag you through court. It maybe a legal system but it doesn't feel like much of a justice system when you see this type of stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> For such a slam dunk thing there should be some type of damages they have to pay to drag you through court. It maybe a legal system but it doesn't feel like much of a justice system when you see this type of stuff


Doesn’t the loser pay court costs, always.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it Tuesday? Daaaaaang. Where did yesterday go. . how you?


All day long! I'm good, chillin' with a hot chocolate. How are you?



curious2garden said:


> So far so good. I'm rooting for February and longer days to arrive. Is it snowing?


Yea can't wait! Sunset was at 5:19 better than 4:30. We got a couple inches last night. Pretty much cleared up by the time I reached the city limits


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Doesn’t the loser pay court costs, always.


At least that, but you personally deserve more for being drug through the rosebushes backwards!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All day long! I'm good, chillin' with a hot chocolate. How are you?


Hot poison! Got lil mallows in there?
I mock my dogs with my coffee cup song while they sit and watch... "hot poison for you, black treasure for me"  
I'm okay, about to eat hashbrowns and obliterate my brain with edibles. Then pack away the grow room! Feels weird not having any plants going...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip.....
> Yea can't wait! Sunset was at 5:19 better than 4:30. We got a couple inches last night. Pretty much cleared up by the time I reached the city limits


Same here, the dark season hit hard this year. You know the solution would be me getting my ass under my lights to start chopping LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, the dark season hit hard this year. You know the solution would be me getting my ass under my lights to start chopping LOL


I glow


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> At least that, but you personally deserve more for being drug through the rosebushes backwards!


I’d rather been drug thru those bushes, well maybe not.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> For such a slam dunk thing there should be some type of damages they have to pay to drag you through court. It maybe a legal system but it doesn't feel like much of a justice system when you see this type of stuff


And not too long ago I wouldn’t have been able to sue them at all.
I told my lawyer no settlement unless it’s the limit. I wish they’d pay my attorney’s fee.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And not too long ago I wouldn’t have been able to sue them at all.
> I told my lawyer no settlement unless it’s the limit. I wish they’d pay my attorney’s fee.


That seems fair.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That seems fair.


To me too. Why should it cost me 50k when it’s whole in one.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Anyone have a walk-in shower with the hot tub bath.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hot poison! Got lil mallows in there?
> I mock my dogs with my coffee cup song while they sit and watch... "hot poison for you, black treasure for me"
> I'm okay, about to eat hashbrowns and obliterate my brain with edibles. Then pack away the grow room! Feels weird not having any plants going...


Did you finish trimming? Have to go check your journal.



curious2garden said:


> Same here, the dark season hit hard this year. You know the solution would be me getting my ass under my lights to start chopping LOL


Do you ever just hang out in your grow room for some light therapy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Do you like it? Going to get one I think.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you finish trimming? Have to go check your journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever just hang out in your grow room for some light therapy?


I’m putting sun lamp in the bathroom


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you finish trimming? Have to go check your journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever just hang out in your grow room for some light therapy?


Wet trim is mostly done. Definitely missed some spots in my rush to get them all hanging. Looks like a good haul this time around even though I cut 2 of them early.

How are yours coming along?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

I think wet trimming is best for me. Dry trimming is just so much work and I wanna be done with it asap. Do you think it will be dry in time for your move? 

Mine are ripening now, bud development has stopped. They're nowhere near as big as my last crop but I chalk that up to my environment being a little too cold. Makes for some pretty colours tho. I figure I have another two to three weeks to go. Gonna start the slymer seeds this weekend. Like @manfredo said, these girls are frosty!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m putting sun lamp in the bathroom


does your grow light have a dimmer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Today is the two year anniversary of the first confirmed covid case in Canada. 

Two Fucking Years!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> does your grow light have a dimmer?


Nope just 1000 hps blasting out. Actually have a new ballast, still in the box and it’s dimmable.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is the two year anniversary of the first confirmed covid case in Canada.
> 
> Two Fucking Years!


Smoke a joint


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think wet trimming is best for me. Dry trimming is just so much work and I wanna be done with it asap. Do you think it will be dry in time for your move?
> 
> Mine are ripening now, bud development has stopped. They're nowhere near as big as my last crop but I chalk that up to my environment being a little too cold. Makes for some pretty colours tho. I figure I have another two to three weeks to go. Gonna start the slymer seeds this weekend. Like @manfredo said, these girls are frosty!
> 
> View attachment 5073924


I prefer a wet trim, too. I am quick drying this batch. Will be dry enough to smoke by Thursday, dry enough to Jar by Sunday. My hands were sticky all day!

Looking really good. Is this a saved pheno from last run, or still from seed?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is the two year anniversary of the first confirmed covid case in Canada.
> 
> Two Fucking Years!


Do you like the tub?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you finish trimming? Have to go check your journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever just hang out in your grow room for some light therapy?


Sometimes but not when I'm feeling guilty about not trimming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope just 1000 hps blasting out. Actually have a new ballast, still in the box and it’s dimmable.


probably not a great idea to lay under a thousand watts lol. 



Rsawr said:


> I prefer a wet trim, too. I am quick drying this batch. Will be dry enough to smoke by Thursday, dry enough to Jar by Sunday. My hands were sticky all day!
> 
> Looking really good. Is this a saved pheno from last run, or still from seed?


Sweet. Do you think the flavour will be less with a quick dry? You don't use gloves? 

That's my current run. I was not successful with my clones.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Morning all....hope everyone is staying warm and cozy.......

woke up this morning to a light fog and 45F.....the fog is gonna burn off, high today 65F and sunny....fingers crossed.....

just made a fresh pot of coffee....warm up be ready soon

and now for breakfast......yes it's tuesday....so ya know what i got.....

rather impressed the work the city is doing to the river today, they're draining it in sections and cleaning it.....wonder what they're gonna find.....should be interesting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you like the tub?


I've never been in one of those tubs. I would love a big claw foot tub that you could float in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes but not when I'm feeling guilty about not trimming.
> View attachment 5073934


I might try some sunbathing in my room before I switch crops.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I might try some sunbathing in my room before I switch crops.


With or without clothes, remember sunblock it's been a long winter.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet. Do you think the flavour will be less with a quick dry? You don't use gloves?
> 
> That's my current run. I was not successful with my clones.
> 
> View attachment 5073936


I don't use gloves. They cause me some tactile unpleasantness. I don't wear them in the winter for heat retention either.
I haven't noticed a difference from slow or quick drying... All tastes and smells great, and I have not noticed any loss of terps or anything
I will probably never waste the time or money trying to get 2 week dry times anymore. The only times I will want more moisture in my material seems to be for pressing, but I don't own a proper press to test it yet.

Sorry about your clonies :[ seeds are more fun though. You get the weirdos in there! :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> With or without clothes, remember sunblock it's been a long winter.


without... rolling around in my copious amounts of buds laughing to myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> without... rolling around in my copious amounts of buds laughing to myself.


You could livestream that and make real money


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't use gloves. They cause me some tactile unpleasantness. I don't wear them in the winter for heat retention either.
> I haven't noticed a difference from slow or quick drying... All tastes and smells great, and I have not noticed any loss of terps or anything
> I will probably never waste the time or money trying to get 2 week dry times anymore. The only times I will want more moisture in my material seems to be for pressing, but I don't own a proper press to test it yet.
> 
> Sorry about your clonies :[ seeds are more fun though. You get the weirdos in there! :]


I've never gotten close to two weeks. I think ten days was my longest. Are you struggling with really low humidity right now? I can barely keep 50% in the room right now. 

It's okay I'm trying something completely different with my clones next time.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You could livestream that and make real money


Don't give sharky ideas...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never gotten close to two weeks. I think ten days was my longest. Are you struggling with really low humidity right now? I can barely keep 50% in the room right now.
> 
> It's okay I'm trying something completely different with my clones next time.


I clone in 10-20% humidity and no dome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You could livestream that and make real money


Thinking about how sticky your fingers get from weed... it probably wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never gotten close to two weeks. I think ten days was my longest. Are you struggling with really low humidity right now? I can barely keep 50% in the room right now.
> 
> It's okay I'm trying something completely different with my clones next time.


Uhh, I have really low humidity. I am not struggling with it, I prefer it. As long as I keep the temps right, they seem pretty happy. I have never attempted to adjust it. people grow in deserts all the time with good success.

Oooh, I'll have to peek along in your journal. I love new experiments! Bwahaha. Has this run got any new phenos that you can't wait to smoke?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I clone in 10-20% humidity and no dome


I dunno. I think you have some magic cloning voodoo.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 25, 2022)

The Buzz is like drinking 2 Black coffees with an Expresso chaser.  
Stay Toasty Buds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno. I think you have some magic cloning voodoo.


I did a cloning study and turns out the controlling feature is the water temp of the reservoir 74 and below yielded optimal results


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uhh, I have really low humidity. I am not struggling with it, I prefer it. As long as I keep the temps right, they seem pretty happy. I have never attempted to adjust it. people grow in deserts all the time with good success.
> 
> Oooh, I'll have to peek along in your journal. I love new experiments! Bwahaha. Has this run got any new phenos that you can't wait to smoke?


The humidifier on my furnace has been running non-stop for the past month and it can't get my humidity above 40% inside the house. Getting shocks every time I touch something metal. Don't like it!

I need to update my journal. It's behind by a week now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I did a cloning study and turns out the controlling feature is the water temp of the reservoir 74 and below yielded optimal results


I'm trying those jiffy pellets next time. Both times I've tried cloning have been in the winter when my environment is less than ideal.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The humidifier on my furnace has been running non-stop for the past month and it can't get my humidity above 40% inside the house. Getting shocks every time I touch something metal. Don't like it!
> 
> I need to update my journal. It's behind by a week now.


I get shocks all winter and most of spring. I think my love of fleece jammie pants might be hurting me there... I found that some of the walls in the house diffuse the static without the ouchy shock, which seems weird to me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I get shocks all winter and most of spring. I think my love of fleece jammie pants might be hurting me there... I found that some of the walls in the house diffuse the static without the ouchy shock, which seems weird to me


On the corners? There's metal in there. 

Do your dogs lay their ears down when you pet them so they don't get shocked?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

i'm guessing you guys are getting a static charge???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold 2 degrees


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold 2 degrees View attachment 5073974


Good morning Jeff, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the corners? There's metal in there.
> 
> Do your dogs lay their ears down when you pet them so they don't get shocked?


There is? Oh. Shows how many walls I've built! It is the best diffuser.
No, the morons nose poke me and scare the shit out of both of us. Ever gotten the wet nose shock right to the ear when you were focused on something? Yeeeesh.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing you guys are getting a static charge???


High five, no tricksies ;]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2022)

Hammered dogshit yuppers sums it up nicely 


curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff, how are you feeling today?


Hopefully you and yours are doing well and staying safe out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> High five, no tricksies ;]


i get that also sometimes, especially when i forget to ground myself. I've found that house shoes with a rubber sole work well in these type of situations......

how do i know cause i tagged myself last night while working with an experiment......talk bout light ya up...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hammered dogshit yuppers sums it up nicely
> 
> Hopefully you and yours are doing well and staying safe out there


get better buddy.....i found out last night that my stepdaughter has it now, my wife sis has it, and her son, as well as both of his daughters have it.....least my wife sis is vaxxed, but not boostered...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hammered dogshit yuppers sums it up nicely
> 
> Hopefully you and yours are doing well and staying safe out there


Sorry you're feeling down Jeff. Hopefully you'll feel better soon. We are doing well and staying warm. I got all my rosebushes cut back, finished the butterfly bushes and starting on the trees.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The humidifier on my furnace has been running non-stop for the past month and it can't get my humidity above 40% inside the house. Getting shocks every time I touch something metal. Don't like it!
> 
> I need to update my journal. It's behind by a week now.


I thought you liked to rub your feet on the carpet and shock someone


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The humidifier on my furnace has been running non-stop for the past month and it can't get my humidity above 40% inside the house. Getting shocks every time I touch something metal. Don't like it!
> 
> I need to update my journal. It's behind by a week now.


Get a tray of water and a small fan blowing horizontally over it, and a jug of water for refills


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing you guys are getting a static charge???


What makes you say that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> get better buddy.....i found out last night that my stepdaughter has it now, my wife sis has it, and her son, as well as both of his daughters have it.....least my wife sis is vaxxed, but not boostered...


Me and my wife are vaxxed but have a week away from doing the booster sorry to here that hopefully it will pass soon


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I got all my rosebushes cut back,


My green trash can is sitting out front next to the roses out there. So far I have been able to ignore the fact that it is still empty.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> My green trash can is sitting out front next to the roses out there. So far I have been able to ignore the fact that it is still empty.


I'm avoiding my flower room for similar reasons.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you liked to rub your feet on the carpet and shock someone


I do, that's just funny. It's annoying when you're not expecting it. We had a wool cable knit carpet by the sink in the kitchen. You would get shocks off running water if you were standing on it. 



Singlemalt said:


> Get a tray of water and a small fan blowing horizontally over it, and a jug of water for refills


I do exactly that to raise my humidity 60% when I'm drying.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me and my wife are vaxxed but have a week away from doing the booster sorry to here that hopefully it will pass soon


me and my wife are too.....so is my wifes sis.......now her son isn't, my stepdaughter isn't plus they're children aren't either

me and the wife don't get our boosters till next month

prayers for ya buddy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> me and my wife are too.....so is my wifes sis.......now her son isn't, my stepdaughter isn't plus they're children aren't either
> 
> me and the wife don't get our boosters till next month
> 
> prayers for ya buddy


Right back at you and stay safe out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

now to do something with this little girl this week, time to pot up....hehe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

In SE Asia elk are called unicorns. More stupid knowledge occupying valuable space in my brain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> In SE Asia elk are called unicorns. More stupid knowledge occupying valuable space in my brain.


u have that problem too.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> In SE Asia elk are called unicorns. More stupid knowledge occupying valuable space in my brain.


Also the national animal of Scotland.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Also the national animal of Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 5074021


Our family crest


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Gotta take another covid test. Yeah we’re still sick. She had a televisit with her dr. Grrrrr


edit: she went for chest X-rays


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5074016


What about the aliens


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What about the aliens


Hanging out with the cats.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Ouch!








Travis Pastrana Hospitalized After Terrifying Parachute Stunt Crash In Florida


Motorsports legend Travis Pastrana has been hospitalized after a parachuting stunt went horribly wrong in Fort Lauderdale.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play stupid games win stupid prizes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's an ouch for sure, think over his career he's had a lot of them too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

got to admit he's got talent......and some of his stuff is just crazy out there








Travis Pastrana - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2022)

In trim jail again. I don't need to get caught growing illegally, I'm in jail every other week for it, anyway. Got 22 like these coming down - 


Fat & Frosty, just as I like 'em - 




Sexy close-ups.




From the top -




If anyone needs me for the next couple of days, you know where I'll be. Sigh...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Play stupid games win stupid prizes.





BudmanTX said:


> yeah that's an ouch for sure, think over his career he's had a lot of them too....





BudmanTX said:


> got to admit he's got talent......and some of his stuff is just crazy out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys don't know who he is I take it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Travis Pastrana is one of the best athletes in competitive racing and freestyle motocross. He came around in the late 90's and changed everything. Then went to cars. Anything he does is at 110% and holds a lot of records that will be hard to beat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

New fastest record for Mt Washington. The car is nasty. I saw the build........that rear wing is to stick the landing when he gets airborne.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 25, 2022)

Home from work, got the shower, picked-up the kidlet from school, now it's time to chill, roll a fat-j, and call it a day with some Dr. SaxLove.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Travis Pastrana is one of the best athletes in competitive racing and freestyle motocross. He came around in the late 90's and changed everything. Then went to cars. Anything he does is at 110% and holds a lot of records that will be hard to beat.


i remember see him while he was doing supercross stuff......my dad and his long time ridding buddy loved him, and actually practiced with him....dad always said he was fast than shit on a bike and crazy, and that's why he did so well........now add 50yr to him and that would be pretty close to my dad....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i remember see him while he was doing supercross stuff......my dad and his long time ridding buddy loved him, and actually practiced with him....dad always said he was fast than shit on a bike and crazy, and that's why he did so well........now add 50yr to him and that would be pretty close to my dad....


He was in freestyle. A few years younger than me. And he'd come out and just smash records and points. He does have a crazy side lol No parachute......




He does get paid a lot of money too


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Ok, I don't want to Pastrana this up, but one more of the car. Check out the spec's in the beginning of the video......50 psi of boost


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He was in freestyle. A few years younger than me. And he'd come out and just smash records and points. He does have a crazy side lol No parachute......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he does, bookuu bucks....from all his sponsors....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah he does, bookuu bucks....from all his sponsors....


Money grows big balls lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Money grows big balls lol


those are in the passenger seat


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those are in the passenger seat


I think they left that at the shop lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Also the national animal of Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 5074021


A friend of ours loves all things unicorn. 

We gave her this shirt for Christmas. I think she likes it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

I want a hot pastrami sandwich now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think they left that at the shop lol


prolly left them on the floor board.....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> A friend of ours loves all things unicorn. View attachment 5074147
> 
> We gave her this shirt for Christmas. I think she likes it.
> View attachment 5074141


I'd wear the shit out of that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> A friend of ours loves all things unicorn. View attachment 5074147
> 
> We gave her this shirt for Christmas. I think she likes it.
> View attachment 5074141


I had this temporary tattoo, it was pretty sweet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had this temporary tattoo, it was pretty sweet.
> 
> View attachment 5074159


My brother has a unicorn tattoo on his foot. He has a lot of tattoos though lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My brother has a unicorn tattoo on his foot. He has a lot of tattoos though lol


Like a cutesy unicorn? 

Gay!


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had this temporary tattoo, it was pretty sweet.
> 
> View attachment 5074159


Please relax and do many dabs before agreeing to that as as a full on tat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> Please relax and do many dabs before agreeing to that as as a full on tat.


I dunno it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd wear the shit out of that!


The glitter shit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like a cutesy unicorn?
> 
> Gay!


He'd lol 

He has a lot of odd stuff.....lots of stuff out of his med books.....but lots of odd stuff too. Big viking look to him.....big dude


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The glitter shit?


No silly....









































































































SH420

Edit
I read you post wrong... silly me!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

So my son's PCR was negative.....awesome!


Now my daughter is a close contact.....fuck me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The glitter shit?


Love that glitter shit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He'd lol
> 
> He has a lot of odd stuff.....lots of stuff out of his med books.....but lots of odd stuff too. Big viking look to him.....big dude


His secret is safe with me.


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno it's pretty sweet.


As a temp it is cute, yes. After 15 years it may look like soggy Unicorn Lucky Charms.











Unicorns and flowers for @Jeffislovinlife .



I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So my son's PCR was negative.....awesome!
> 
> 
> Now my daughter is a close contact.....fuck me!


Does she have to get tested?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does she have to get tested?


Yup, just quick 15 minute tests before school, every day for a few days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> As a temp it is cute, yes. After 15 years it may look like soggy Unicorn Lucky Charms.


I could have an artist change it to a magical rhinoceros when I'm 50.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup, just quick 15 minute tests before school, every day for a few days.


That's not terrible I guess. Are the tests administered at home?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m putting sun lamp in the bathroom


I put one of those heat lamps in the basement bathroom I added, and it is awesome...Only problem is I never use that bath except to pee.




Laughing Grass said:


> Today is the two year anniversary of the first confirmed covid case in Canada.
> 
> Two Fucking Years!


Seems longer doesn't it?



BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....hope everyone is staying warm and cozy.......
> 
> woke up this morning to a light fog and 45F.....the fog is gonna burn off, high today 65F and sunny....fingers crossed.....
> 
> ...


Are they deepening it? 



curious2garden said:


> With or without clothes, remember sunblock it's been a long winter.


And sunglasses!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not terrible I guess. Are the tests administered at home?


Yeah. I just want a few days off from this. One kid gets the green light and is good when the other is getting a yellow. Just need a few days of all clear.....or at least as close to it as I can.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Seems longer doesn't it?


It does! My niece was born in Feb 2020, she's like a little person that you can communicate with now. Could be worse I guess, we could be in @DarkWeb and his wife's shoes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah. I just want a few days off from this. One kid gets the green light and is good when the other is getting a yellow. Just need a few days of all clear.....or at least as close to it as I can.


I think this is gonna be a rough few months for you and other parents.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2022)

@Laughing Grass did you end up getting the stand for the nectar collector? 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It does! My niece was born in Feb 2020, she's like a little person that you can communicate with now. Could be worse I guess, we could be in @DarkWeb and his wife's shoes


He was two at the start.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Laughing Grass did you end up getting the stand for the nectar collector?
> 
> SH420


No I cancelled the order. It was gonna be close to $200 CAD with duties and brokerage. Thank you for reminding me, I found it local for a few bucks cheaper, should be here by Feb 1st.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He was two at the start.


It's going to be weird for him, he probably doesn't remember life without a mask.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be weird for him, he probably doesn't remember life without a mask.


That's why he's good at wearing it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Are they deepening it?


Naw they're just cleaning out the Riverwalk, they find all sorts of crap in it and collect it, they should have a list come out they find, plus he city also test the water just make sure of things there is actually fish in it...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Naw they're just cleaning out the Riverwalk, they find all sorts of crap in it and collect it, they should have a list come out they find, plus he city also test the water just make sure of things there is actually fish in it...


They keep talking about ways to assist with flooding here, and dredging the rivers was suggested...But the idea shot down. Instead they are makng "green areas"...Places for the water to go where it won't hurt anything. Which means tearing down homes ands businesses that flood often. 

We have 2 large rivers that converge in the center of the city...The Susquehanna and Chenango Rivers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They keep talking about ways to assist with flooding here, and dredging the rivers was suggested...But the idea shot down. Instead they are makng "green areas"...Places for the water to go where it won't hurt anything. Which means tearing down homes ands businesses that flood often.
> 
> We have 2 large rivers that converge in the center of the city...The Susquehanna and Chenango Rivers
> 
> View attachment 5074304


That sucks, here we have a major water control, yeah we've been flooded in many areas that are still low and old. The city itself has never been flooded, long time ago they put a dam in, it's still there it holds the water for the most part, bellow yeah it's been flooded, they have also bored a hole under the city too, starts from the north and opens up by where the old shop was.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They keep talking about ways to assist with flooding here, and dredging the rivers was suggested...But the idea shot down. Instead they are makng "green areas"...Places for the water to go where it won't hurt anything. Which means tearing down homes ands businesses that flood often.
> 
> We have 2 large rivers that converge in the center of the city...The Susquehanna and Chenango Rivers
> 
> View attachment 5074304


City Center will be gone as the waters rise anyway


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Keep in mind I am this many in


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> City Center will be gone as the waters rise anyway


It would, dredging is a good option I'f they still have one


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It would, dredging is a good option I'f they still have one


Yeah as a stop gap measure. Problem is the polar caps are melting and rising seas mean backed up flooding rivers. Lower elevations are screwed in the long run. But, shit happens


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah as a stop gap measure. Problem is the polar caps are melting and rising seas mean backed up flooding rivers. Lower elevations are screwed in the long run. But, shit happens


Mother nature eh....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah as a stop gap measure. Problem is the polar caps are melting and rising seas mean backed up flooding rivers. Lower elevations are screwed in the long run. But, shit happens


Keep people there paying taxes and filling jobs....if it's dredged that can happen. If it's not it gets more expensive to live there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep people there paying taxes and filling jobs....if it's dredged that can happen. If it's not it gets more expensive to live there.


I know


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep people there paying taxes and filling jobs....if it's dredged that can happen. If it's not it gets more expensive to live there.


And if you dredge you could use the soil it brings, build dams, use the soil for land fill, farming etc.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> And if you dredge you could use the soil it brings, build dams, use the soil for land fill, farming etc.....


Something can be done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Something can be done.


It can


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It can


Be done


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Be done


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

Yeah it's going to be a different world. Maybe more different than we can even imagine.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

This is pretty funny!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

Time check


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check


I fell asleep on my couch, woke up and caught 4:20am. I expect this day to be wonked out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

Get up


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

Cold cold


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cold cold


It's cold here in new Brunswick too. Bottom image is the special weather statement link. Seems like more snow


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

I’ll be undercovers til Monday


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> It's cold here in new Brunswick too. Bottom image is the special weather statement link. Seems like more snow
> View attachment 5074465


Florida's so cold that what?!


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Florida's so cold that what?!


Florida is so cold that iguanas are raining from the trees lmao
Edit add: heres the link if you want to read it.








Oh no! It's raining lizards in Florida (again)


Drop it like it's (not) hot.



www.theweathernetwork.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

All right coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All right coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5074470


Cheers!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2022)

Morning 
time check...
Should I wait the 20 min? No
   

It's wake and bake... be back in 20 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> Cheers! View attachment 5074471


And we will raze you lol stay safe out there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> Cheers! View attachment 5074471


By the way welcome to Riu and remember to have fun


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> By the way welcome to Riu and remember to have fun


Thanks man! There's threads for everything on here and for the most part the community seems friendly. So far I'm loving it!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2022)

And go, again! 

   

SH420


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 26, 2022)

good morning  seems like it should be Thursday or Friday by now for some reason


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> good morning  seems like it should be Thursday or Friday by now for some reason


It is Thursday


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It is Thursday


No wonder it feels like it. Makes sense now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> No wonder it feels like it. Makes sense now.


Just ask anything and swipe your credit card


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Morning






-10° should warm up to about 10°

Happy hump day!


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just ask anything and swipe your credit card


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It is Thursday


Don't like you this morning. You made me look. 



Love you again

SH420


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't like this morning. You made me look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I missed garbage collection day and I'm on a six week winning streak.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 26, 2022)

Chilly good morning, ones.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't like you this morning. You made me look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too….


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.


Would you mind closing your refrigerator door you getting kind of cold down here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would you mind closing your refrigerator door you getting kind of cold down here


I'd blame @DarkWeb, it's colder where he is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd blame @DarkWeb, it's colder where he is.


O yeah talking about him @DarkWeb how are the little ones doing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yeah talking about him @DarkWeb how are the little ones doing


Doing good bud. How are you feeling?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Doing good bud. How are you feeling?


So so been up coughing all morning witch is killing my back but we will survive thanks for asking


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2022)

Super cold here too, and will be in the negatives again tonight.

I have to travel for my pain management dr appt that was cancelled last week from snow.

Then Friday I have a special eye test....Trying to get into a local retina specialist but need a referral. It might make me feel better if I have a great doctor at least.

Ok, gotta hit the shower!! Brrrrr, I don't want to get out of my heavy bathrobe.


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm not sure if my little diesel will start today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

420God said:


> I'm not sure if my little diesel will start today.
> 
> View attachment 5074521


Just got back in from jumping my son's car damit it is cold


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

420God said:


> I'm not sure if my little diesel will start today.
> 
> View attachment 5074521


Is that block heater temps?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

Good morning, cold here and off to a hair appointment and then the commissary, long day.


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is that block heater temps?


If I had one. I just cycle the glow plugs a few times and turn it over a bit more. It's warming up right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back in from *jumping my son's car* damit it is cold


How high did you get it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How high did you get it


Oh about so high


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2022)

8* when I woke up this morning.

ice buildup inside Château hatchback


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> 8* when I woke up this morning.
> View attachment 5074530
> ice buildup inside Château hatchback


Mammoth? I'd love to see your bed. Do you use a sleeping bag? How do you keep from getting 'moist', inside there?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a bunch of friends up and I'm taking Friday off. Hopefully snow this weekend......it's gonna be close hope it doesn't miss us.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mammoth? I'd love to see your bed. Do you use a sleeping bag? How do you keep from getting 'moist', inside there?


0* down bag.

I keep the windows rolled down 3 inches for ventilation to avoid condensation. But sometimes the cold just wins out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> 0* down bag.
> 
> I keep the windows rolled down 3 inches for ventilation to avoid condensation. But sometimes the cold just wins out.
> View attachment 5074546


Oh that's a sweet set up! I love it. I hate going to hotels/motels. I car camped during a visit to San Francisco once and enjoyed that visit most of all. It was in my 1971 VW Squareback! It's like an extension of home. Although I didn't have to worry about a 0 degree bag because, well, the coast LOL.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So so been up coughing all morning witch is killing my back but we will survive thanks for asking


Medicinal chicken soup: lot's of garlic, fresh ginger, lemon zest, fresh parsley and as much red pepper as you can handle. Make a big batch. I prefer thigh meat tho white meat can work. Feel better buddy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

Morning everyone...hows everyone doing...hopefully staying warm and cozy...i should have never mixed those 3.... 

well anyways woke up this morning to a chilly 49F and a light NE wind, high today maybe, just maybe 55F...

welp just started a fresh pot, warm up be ready soon

now i'm gonna have breakfast.....bean and cheese....yes please.....little of the green wamo....and bang


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Medicinal chicken soup: lot's of garlic, fresh ginger, lemon zest, fresh parsley and as much red pepper as you can handle. Make a big batch. I prefer thigh meat tho white meat can work. Feel better buddy


I always keep a couple of 3 cup Rubbermaid containers in the freezer for backup, about the same receipe, but I fry onions and mushrooms and add it to the mix.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I always keep a couple of 3 cup Rubbermaid containers in the freezer for backup, about the same receipe, but I fry onions and mushrooms and add it to the mix.


That's what I told my girls to do as well. They are twins and were roomies in college, I get a call one morning "Dad, Emmy is sick! I say Hospital sick? No she has a bad cold and it's lingering, I need your chicken soup recipe and I'm at the grocery store right now. Told her what to buy and call when she gets home and I'd walk her through it. We do, tell her to make a big batch and freeze the left overs. She calls the next afternoon and they both are on the phone, Emmy was much better. I thought, thank you Grandma


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

STOP RAINING!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> STOP RAINING!!!!!!


raining hard??


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> STOP RAINING!!!!!!


Lol, stop making the sky cry!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lol, stop making the sky cry!


It need’s to toughen up and quit being a baby.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2022)

It's raining all over the world.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> raining hard??


And steady


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's raining all over the world.


EXCEPT California.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> EXCEPT California.


Because we need it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Because we need it!


Wish I could help.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wish I could help.


You gotta convince @raratt to do his rain dance! That should fix it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You gotta convince @raratt to do his rain dance! That should fix it.


I don't mess with Mother Nature, she can be a bitch.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

I don't see any precip through the first week in Feb, the damn ridge is building to 136 mbs.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2022)

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

ok wonderful people on the east coast, you gotta a storm brewing......









A bomb cyclone with the power of a hurricane will unleash snow and blizzard-like conditions this weekend | CNN


Confidence is growing that a winter storm with the intensity of a hurricane, snow measured in feet and blizzard-like conditions will impact major Northeast cities this weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

it stopped


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

I’ve gotta use a lighter to ignite my torch to heat up my straw. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok wonderful people on the east coast, you gotta a storm brewing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're getting 20in dumped on us Saturday. I've got my fingers crossed it blows out to sea but its not looking good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> We're getting 20in dumped on us Saturday. I've got my fingers crossed it blows out to sea but its not looking good.


Brrrrr


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> We're getting 20in dumped on us Saturday. I've got my fingers crossed it blows out to sea but its not looking good.


my prayers are with ya up there, be safe and warm...ok Tang


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2022)

My boys are loving the snow. The pup was a little bewildered watching his older brother burying his head as far under as he could get.




watcha doin under there

Oh hi guys...just having a snow bath


They played until the sun set over the mountains


Then cuddled up by the fire for a long ass snooze


This concludes todays puppy tales 
Time for a dab


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my prayers are with ya up there, be safe and warm...ok Tang


Will do. I'm well stocked up with food, meds and booze so I'll be home stoking the fire while Hubs out plowing. He's got some long ass nights ahead of him.
edit
Oh wow. I just checked the weather again and I think we're really going get hammered! Better check fuel levels too. We havent had to use our generators in while.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> My boys are loving the snow. The pup was a little bewildered watching his older brother burying his head as far under as he could get.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684
> ...


Best post of the day. tell your dogs I said hi!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> My boys are loving the snow. The pup was a little bewildered watching his older brother burying his head as far under as he could get.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684
> ...


That settles it I'm running away from home! As soon as your snow bomb cyclone is over ;D


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5074653



I have to argue with this map. I've been here 21 years, Florida has not once been normal at any point in that time period. I have my doubts that it's going to suddenly behave for a week in Feb.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have to argue with this map. I've been here 21 years, Florida has not once been normal at any point in that time period. I have my doubts that it's going to suddenly behave for a week in Feb.


Precip, not sanity...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Precip, not sanity...


Well if you must be pedantic, still I have my doubts. I bet we either have flooding or a drought that week just because Florida refuses to reflect that label in any way.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 26, 2022)

I think I hate boxes, the idea of hollow rectangular prisms, the concept of putting things into things, and anything constructed out of corrugated cardboard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

It's here! It's here! New tools.....excellent timing 


@BobBitchen knows what I'm talking about 

Watch this storm misses us lol


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

Well dang.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Well dang. View attachment 5074801


That is so sad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's here! It's here! New tools.....excellent timing
> View attachment 5074795
> 
> @BobBitchen knows what I'm talking about
> ...


What is it?


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That is so sad


I don't really even drink and haven't been drunk since I was in Colorado almost six years ago. I just wanted a skunky Heineken for old time sake. Then I saw that the mini keg was on sale, so I bought it to live out my teenage dream.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm sorry for your teenage dream...... Heineken....really.

Just joshing ya, but ....LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is it?


climbing skins


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'm sorry for your teenage dream...... Heineken....really.
> 
> Just joshing ya, but ....LOL


I spent my late teens / early twenties in microbreweries and acquired a much better taste, but Heineken was the first beer that I liked. Mainly because it seemed like a stoner brew. Amsterdam, a green bottle, skunkiness. It paired nicely with the dirt shwag I was smoking at the time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 26, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> In trim jail again. I don't need to get caught growing illegally, I'm in jail every other week for it, anyway. Got 22 like these coming down -
> 
> 
> Fat & Frosty, just as I like 'em -
> ...



Out of trim jail early for hard work and good behavior. Been smoking scissor hash consistantly the entire session, time for a nap...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It paired nicely with the dirt shwag I was smoking at the time.


I have this weird (I assume) predilection, if I'm smoking weed, I won't drink; not like actively smoking, like if I have THC in my system I'm nauseated by alcohol. I quit smoking weed when I was 18 to be a serious college student, drank a little bit, never liked beer opted for more powerful "fruity" drink particularly rum based ones. 

I started smoking weed for my back in 2009, the very next time I was around alcohol my gut just started retching as soon as I smelled the booze, so I also quit drinking in 2009. I just can't mix booze and weed, my system won't let me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is it?


New 4x4 for my skis 





Kinda like velvet strips for the bottom of the ski and it grips so you can climb. Pull them off and ski down 

My old ones where shot and not really that great anyway.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok wonderful people on the east coast, you gotta a storm brewing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother nature must have heard my plow is down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mother nature must have heard my plow is down.


i'll be praying for ya........

just stay warm and be safe.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mother nature must have heard my plow is down.


You should be fine.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have this weird (I assume) predilection, if I'm smoking weed, I won't drink; not like actively smoking, like if I have THC in my system I'm nauseated by alcohol. I quit smoking weed when I was 18 to be a serious college student, drank a little bit, never liked beer opted for more powerful "fruity" drink particularly rum based ones.
> 
> I started smoking weed for my back in 2009, the very next time I was around alcohol my gut just started retching as soon as I smelled the booze, so I also quit drinking in 2009. I just can't mix booze and weed, my system won't let me.


When I toke, beer really hits the spot, I end up drinking more because it is so tasty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> When I toke, beer really hits the spot, I end up drinking more because it is so tasty.


i like doing that too....have a few here at the shop, then hit the house have a toke, few more beers.......all good from there


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have this weird (I assume) predilection, if I'm smoking weed, I won't drink; not like actively smoking, like if I have THC in my system I'm nauseated by alcohol. I quit smoking weed when I was 18 to be a serious college student, drank a little bit, never liked beer opted for more powerful "fruity" drink particularly rum based ones.
> 
> I started smoking weed for my back in 2009, the very next time I was around alcohol my gut just started retching as soon as I smelled the booze, so I also quit drinking in 2009. I just can't mix booze and weed, my system won't let me.


I've always been okay as long as I smoke as I drink. I can't drink and then try to smoke. The weed acts as a regulator and I never end up drinking very much. I never liked drinking without smoking because it was easy to end up at black out levels of drunk. Especially if liquor was involved.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You should be fine.


I just checked the 10 day forecast....Very little snow predicted here. 

I have lasagna on the brain, and cooking is not! Thinking some takeout for a change.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i like doing that too....have a few here at the shop, then hit the house have a toke, few more beers.......all good from there


I just make infused sodas now. I just throw a couple grams of distilate into a simple syrup recipe and mix it in a drinkmate CO2 infuser and soda flavors from Amazon. Smoke and drink my weed at the same time.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 26, 2022)

great vid about being drunk and high at the same time. 2.28 min total and filled with cool quick knowledge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I just make infused sodas now. I just throw a couple grams of distilate into a simple syrup recipe and mix it in a drinkmate CO2 infuser and soda flavors from Amazon. Smoke and drink my weed at the same time.


that really doesn't sound half bad....hmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> New 4x4 for my skis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I really like going to ski resorts that have lifts. I'd turn my boot heaters on and by the top I could feel my toes enough to make it down in one piece, rinse, repeat!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> New 4x4 for my skis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have ski lifts now.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I just make infused sodas now. I just throw a couple grams of distilate into a simple syrup recipe and mix it in a drinkmate CO2 infuser and soda flavors from Amazon. Smoke and drink my weed at the same time.


I've been making a ton of traditional cocoa this winter, and the past week I've been using it to experiment with infused MCT oil dosages. I'm not sure what my THC percentage is, so I keep bumping up the amount I add each time trying to feel something. So far I haven't made it there yet and I'm guessing I'm around 200mgs. I would make some tonight, but I'm low on milk and my road is currently an icy deathtrap.


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think I hate boxes, the idea of hollow rectangular prisms, the concept of putting things into things, and anything constructed out of corrugated cardboard.


What are your thoughts on cylindrical containers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

@DarkWeb your snow took a wrong turn at Albuquerque


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG!! I really like going to ski resorts that have lifts. I'd turn my boot heaters on and by the top I could feel my toes enough to make it down in one piece, rinse, repeat!


I'm avoiding people  



Laughing Grass said:


> They have ski lifts now.


I get better lines


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> What are your thoughts on cylindrical containers?
> View attachment 5074852


Too busy, no. >;[


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb your snow took a wrong turn at AlbuquerqueView attachment 5074853


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm avoiding people
> 
> 
> 
> I get better lines


This spring you'll be able to rent devinci enduro ebikes at horseshoe resort with no lift pass, you gotta ride back up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's here! It's here! New tools.....excellent timing
> View attachment 5074795
> 
> @BobBitchen knows what I'm talking about
> ...


How do you dab with that? 

  

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just checked the 10 day forecast....Very little snow predicted here.
> 
> I have lasagna on the brain, and cooking is not! Thinking some takeout for a change.


Momma made us Venison Lasagna - just finished dinner cleanup (she cooked, I cleaned) with a nice belly full, fire place is crankin.
Nice night!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This spring you'll be able to rent devinci enduro ebikes at horseshoe resort with no lift pass, you gotta ride back up.


That's not right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not right.


it will allow them to let more riders into the park when the lift queues are full. Lots of single rider chairs going up because of covid


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it will allow them to let more riders into the park when the lift queues are full. Lots of single rider chairs going up because of covid


I'm for less people = more expensive on this one. More people means go slow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> How do you dab with that?
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


It makes dabs the goal 

As long as you make it back


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Serious grip


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5074891
> 
> Serious grip


So no sex wax


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So no sex wax


I keep that in my pocket


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I keep that in my pocket


Ok just checking


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

I've only snowboarded when I was younger and never skied, but I've been wanting to buy a pair of cross country skies because there are trails all over my area. It seems so zenful. I would love to go backcountry skiing at some point too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've only snowboarded when I was younger and never skied, but I've been wanting to buy a pair of cross country skies because there are trails all over my area. It seems so zenful. I would love to go backcountry skiing at some point too.


Rent and try it first  cross country looked like a LOT of work to me, riding a lift up and allowing gravity to do the work was far preferred.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Rent and try it first  cross country looked like a LOT of work to me, riding a lift up and allowing gravity to do the work was far preferred.


I take my dog on 6+ mile hikes in the snow, so it looks like they're straight cruising from my perspective. I never considered renting a pair. That's a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I take my dog on 6+ mile hikes in the snow, so it looks like they're straight cruising from my perspective. I never considered renting a pair. That's a great idea! Thanks!


Wow 6 miles in the snow. I'll be interested in hearing what you think. I never had the time to explore cross country when I was young enough to enjoy it. Now it would be more like work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wow 6 miles in the snow. I'll be interested in hearing what you think. I never had the time to explore cross country when I was young enough to enjoy it. Now it would be more like work.


Oh man, it's so much fun! My daughter got me into it. Soft boots totally change everything lol........I'm a rookie  

But that's what's fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

Busted my ass a few times lol


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man, it's so much fun! My daughter got me into it. Soft boots totally change everything lol........I'm a rookie
> 
> But that's what's fun


Figuring out footwear was the hardest part. I tried snow boots, duck boots and a few pairs of trail runners. Each sucked in their own way. Then I bought a pair of La Sportiva Blizzard winter trail running shoes and they are perfect. The trail I walk is permanently icy during the winter, so the hobnail screws help a lot. I would like to get a pair of snow shoes, but usually it isn't that deep unless I go off course. Still, sometimes they would save a lot of time and energy of me crashing through the crust and sinking at weird angles over and over.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2022)

Lasagna was great, but I should have walked out. Takeout is in the back, and you can see most of the kitchen. Except for the waitresses coming in and out, there was at least a dozen unmasked kitchen workers, and this is a fairly high end restaurant. And this is in NY with a mask mandate in effect.

Cold night...It's below zero already!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

​
_"The United Nations General Assembly designated January 27— the anniversary of the liberation of the Nazi German death camp Auschwitz—as International Holocaust Remembrance Day. 

On this annual day of commemoration, the UN urges every member state to honor the six million Jewish victims of the Holocaust and millions of other victims of Nazism, and to develop educational programs to help prevent future genocides". _and yet...


 Event WhereFrom To Low Estimate High EstimateCambodian genocideDemocratic Kampuchea1975​1979​ 1,386,734 3,000,00015–33% of total population of Cambodia killedRwandan genocideRwanda1994​ 491,000 800,00060–70% of Tutsis in Rwanda killed (7% of Rwanda's total population)Genocide in BangladeshEast Pakistan (Present Bangladesh)1971​ 300,000 3,000,0002%to 4% of the population of East PakistanMassacres of Hutus during the First Congo WarZaire1996​1997​ 200,000 232,000Deportation of the Chechens and IngushSoviet Union1944​1948​ 100,000 400,00023.5% to almost 50% of total Chechen population killedGenocide of Acholi and Lango under Idi AminUganda1972​1978​ 100,000 300,000Darfur genocideDarfur, Sudan2003​Present 98,000 500,000East Timor genocideEast Timor, Indonesia1975​1999​ 85,320 196,72013% to 44% of East Timor's total population killedIkizaBurundi1972​ 80,000 300,000As much as 10% to 15% of the Hutu population of Burundi killedGuatemalan genocideGuatemala1962​1996​ 32,632 166,00040% of the Maya population where killed





__





List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

Morning






-20° out there. Stay warm


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

Stress dream about bubble wrap is definitely a mood.

Chill morning, good ones. Hope you're all staying toasty.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning


Good morning, how are you doing?


DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 26ish here and the pool is on freeze control I'm waiting to see the tiny ice flows that I'll find floating after mornings like this. Will you be going outside in this?

Good morning everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how are you doing?
> 
> It's 26ish here and the pool is on freeze control I'm waiting to see the tiny ice flows that I'll find floating after mornings like this. Will you be going outside in this?
> 
> Good morning everyone


That's cold out there. I don't have to today. When I do, I have my nice Carhartt winter coveralls that feel like you're wrapped up in a sleeping bag.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how are you doing?
> 
> It's 26ish here and the pool is on freeze control I'm waiting to see the tiny ice flows that I'll find floating after mornings like this. Will you be going outside in this?
> 
> Good morning everyone


I’m in a bad mood gf. The Mrs and money, and people who lie and the postal service.

I hope the rest of the day is good for you guys.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m in a bad mood gf. The Mrs and money, and people who lie and the postal service.
> 
> I hope the rest of the day is good for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 5075196


Sorry to hear that, liars are the worst.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Shit. Today could have been Friday if Paul hadn't lied yesterday about what day it was.

   

I already boke, now to wake up. Come on coffee maker! 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

morning, happy Thursday


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shit. Today could have been Friday if Paul hadn't lied yesterday about what day it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today is my Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning, happy Thursday


It's Friday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's Friday


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5075208


This. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

My lawyer did call yesterday. Only message was to call back. Come on Morgan and Morgan…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My lawyer did call yesterday. Only message was to call back. Come on Morgan and Morgan…


I’ll be living the @shrxhky420 life minus work.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Call you Rockefeller


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll be living the @shrxhky420 life minus work.


I'm interested in this. What kind of life is this I live that seems so appealing.

          

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm interested in this. What kind of life is this I live that seems so appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Well I was gonna have some new touches done around the house.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Shit meeting in 20 min. Let crazy begin!
Smoke 1 more bowl. I wanna be way too high for this....






Ever been there? Yeah me either



SH420


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


Yes


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


Yes.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


Yes


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 27, 2022)

Today is starting out better than yesterday. It's going to be a nice day today. Good morning all.

BTW, yesterday was a great day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shit meeting in 20 min. Let crazy begin!
> Smoke 1 more bowl. I wanna be way too high for this....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Is that possible? good luck with the meeting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


Absolutely. Were you ever a smoker? I tried them in high school.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 27, 2022)

Lobster boil last night was delicious


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 27, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> Lobster boil last night was delicious
> View attachment 5075224
> View attachment 5075226


Nice rig too, toolman!


----------



## lokie (Jan 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I just read a headline about Bongino getting kicked off of YouTube. I told you it would be a great day.


Politics is over here




__





Politics


News and politics



rollitup.org


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> Politics is over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad. I just came from there. Truly sorry. Deleted it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Absolutely. Were you ever a smoker? I tried them in high school.


I quit 10 years ago on my birthday.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> Lobster boil last night was delicious
> View attachment 5075224
> View attachment 5075226


Now I'm craving those biscuits from red lobster. Looks good!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I quit 10 years ago on my birthday.


That's awesome, congrats. 10 years sounds like hella success


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's awesome, congrats. 10 years sounds like hella success


Thanks. That’s one thing I’m proud of. It ain’t easy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

And I live with an “outside” smoker but she still stinks.

She’s making a grocery list. I said %40 off a the dispensary. I said after weed for you and 1 g crumble for it $67. She said no I can’t buy weed and you not get crumble (my motherfuckn medicine). 
I said wait minute. It’s been a week right? She said I said two weeks! I’m like wtf. 
But wait, there’s more. She smokes at least one cigarette every five or ten minutes. Which is the nicotine she’s addicted to. She goes I gotta go to the smoke shop, do you need anything. I said just for you to understand your hypocrisy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm interested in this. What kind of life is this I live that seems so appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


California


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I quit 10 years ago on my birthday.


That's awesome! Now you have to get Barbie to kick the habit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! Now you have to get Barbie to kick the habit.


She likes it and said she’d never quit. She’s been going to be 60 and both her parents died in their early 60s from lung cancer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And I live with an “outside” smoker but she still stinks.
> 
> She’s making a grocery list. I said %40 off a the dispensary. I said after weed for you and 1 g crumble for it $67. She said no I can’t buy weed and you not get crumble (my motherfuckn medicine).
> I said wait minute. It’s been a week right? She said I said two weeks! I’m like wtf.
> But wait, there’s more. She smokes at least one cigarette every five or ten minutes. Which is the nicotine she’s addicted to. She goes I gotta go to the smoke shop, do you need anything. I said just for you to understand your hypocrisy.


It's hard for some people.  My dad "quit" smoking in the 80's and was a closet smoker for the rest of his life.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

My mom quit 3 or 4 times before it got her in the end...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My mom quit 3 or 4 times before it got her in the end...


I’m sorry.
She’s looking to make me a good looking widow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm interested in this. *What kind of life is this I live that seems so appealing*.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Oooh those kitchen cabinets!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My mom quit 3 or 4 times before it got her in the end...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


Absolutely


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I'm craving those biscuits from red lobster. Looks good!


You can make them at home ya know?
I think walmart carries the box mix.

- Or, better yet -









Red Lobster Cheddar Biscuits


Red Lobster biscuits are loaded with Cheddar cheese and brushed with seasoned butter in this easy, no-knead copycat recipe that you can enjoy with any dinner.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You can make them at home ya know?
> I think walmart carries the box mix.
> 
> - Or, better yet -
> ...


Oooooh. I have never tried to mimic that recipe, but I have used the boxed one.
My oven is broken. As soon as I move I am gonna get fat again because I am gonna go back to baking. You won't recognize me, I will be butterballsawr.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Question for everyone… Are cigarettes drugs? Yes or no?


yes, and i've been addicted to them for the past 30yrs.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oooooh. I have never tried to mimic that recipe, but I have used the boxed one.
> My oven is broken. As soon as I move I am gonna get fat again because I am gonna go back to baking. You won't recognize me, I will be butterballsawr.


Well this is awkward.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I quit 10 years ago on my birthday.


It's been close to that for me, but not quite 10. I don't remember the exact date, but it took many tries. Many!! I finally used the nicotine patch all the way through like you are supposed to, and it worked. Also always kept hard candy in my pocket for a year or 2. Honestly, quitting was probably the best thing I ever did for myself.

I was spending more money on ciggs than at the grocery store every week.

My dad and younger bro both still smoke   And my dad is blind in one eye from AMD and they say smoking is THE worse thing for your eyes, yet he still smokes and drinks daily.



COLD!!! They said 15 below when I got up. I got the first decent nights sleep in 2 weeks last night. Not sure what I'm getting into today, but it will be indoors.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Morning btw....hope everyone is safe and sound......and warm and cozy as well

woke up this morning to a mild 45F and a light wind NNW......high today 59F and we might get a little rain tonight.....who knows......feb outlook down here is not looking good....we'll see

just made a fresh pot, warm ups coming.......

now i'm getting some breakfast........bacon and egg.........yep....


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well this is awkward.


I know I am, but I'm not sure how my post is...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well this is awkward.


Butterballs


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning btw....hope everyone is safe and sound......and warm and cozy as well
> 
> woke up this morning to a mild 45F and a light wind NNW......high today 59F and we might get a little rain tonight.....who knows......feb outlook down here is not looking good....we'll see
> 
> ...


Do you smoke?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you smoke?


yes, look at above post love


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! Now you have to get Barbie to kick the habit.


Her therapist said don’t worry about quitting smoking cigarettes now. Says marijuana is just a crutch. It has no value (Barbie smokes!) medically.
The therapist smokes cigarettes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yes, look at above post love


fill me in


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> fill me in


i've been smoking for almost 30yrs love, i've tried to quit many times without success...it's one of my causes of my COPD, plus many other things. The surprise is every time i go to the Dr and get a chest xray.....my lungs are clear.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Her therapist is also an alcoholic that leads the addiction group. I swear she sucks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

A crutch isfor 5 years now tell that therapist (---- ---)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Her therapist is also an alcoholic that leads the addiction group. I swear she sucks.


do as i say, not as i do type person, i'm guessing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Have to admit the cigarette after sex thing is kinda hot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A crutch isView attachment 5075288for 5 years now tell that therapist (---- ---)


That's better than real cigarettes isn't it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have to admit the cigarette after sex thing is kinda hot.


Joint


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Joint


Exactly!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

We don't smoke joints in the house :I


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's better than real cigarettes isn't it?


Well the wife was on oxygen because of smoking and my son and I quit smoking cigarettes to help and within a few mouths she was off oxygen so I'm going to say yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the wife was on oxygen because of smoking and my son and I quit smoking cigarettes to help and within a few mouths she was off oxygen so I'm going to say yes


That's awesome! Do you get the same thing from a vape that you got from cigarettes? That must save you and your son a ton of money too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! Do you get the same thing from a vape that you got from cigarettes? That must save you and your son a ton of money too.


Yuppers and better breath to lol


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's better than real cigarettes isn't it?


They are better for you by a long shot, and a good friend of mine quit smoking completely by vaping and gradually reducing. Her and her hubby both smoke weed, but ONLY with a vaporizer.

My lungs use to wheeze when I would lay down. They don't do that any more. Besides, I can take a much bigger dab now!! 

Actually I am quitting dabbing for a while...Til I get my anxiety under control again it's flower only.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We don't smoke joints in the house :I


How do you live? Also, why would you smoke cigs** inside, but not joints? Cigs smell like the bad skunk...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How do you live? Also, why would you smoke cigs** inside, but not joints? Cigs smell like the bad skunk...


lol we go outside to smoke a joint. We smoke dabs inside, it doesn't make the house stink. Our erig lives in the washroom, the mermaid loves dabbing while laying in the tub. I wouldn't actually smoke a cigarette, all the sexy would be gone as soon as I started coughing my lungs out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They are better for you by a long shot, and a good friend of mine quit smoking completely by vaping and gradually reducing. Her and her hubby both smoke weed, but ONLY with a vaporizer.
> 
> My lungs use to wheeze when I would lay down. They don't do that any more. Besides, I can take a much bigger dab now!!
> 
> Actually I am quitting dabbing for a while...Til I get my anxiety under control again it's flower only.


I get that wheeze every once in a while from smoking joints. I take it as a sign I need a joint sabbatical


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL* Is that possible? *good luck with the meeting


Don't know but I like trying 

Meeting went well. 1st of the day. I'm pretty much in meetings all day. And since I'm purchasing and parts aren't coming in... it's constantly constant. Sharky, when are we getting these? Sharky, showing past due, where are these? Sharky, you're beating off on camera again. Sharky, no PO on this, why not?

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't know but I like trying
> 
> Meeting went well. 1st of the day. I'm pretty much in meetings all day. And since I'm purchasing and parts aren't coming in... it's constantly constant. Sharky, when are we getting these? Sharky, showing past due, where are these? *Sharky, you're beating off on camera again*. Sharky, no PO on this, why not?
> 
> SH420


LOL pulling a Toobin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I'm craving those biscuits from red lobster. Looks good!


I can't stop thinking about those biscuits now


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> pulling a Toobin?


Is that what it's called now? I can't keep up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

What's funny is we're having a tubing crisis... so pulling on toobin(g) is really funny to me.... guess you had to be there.  or not.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Could someone loan me $4.5 million... please? 









This $4.5 million property in Ontario comes with its own private zoo


Monkeys, lemurs, leopards, zebras, buffalo, alligators, wallabies, lions wolves and more exotic species of bird than you ever knew existed could be...




www.blogto.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could someone loan me $4.5 million... please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know of a private island for sale down in Brazil, and you'll even have enough money for renovations too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know of a private island for sale down in Brazil, and you'll even have enough money for renovations too


Do they have tigers and kangaroos?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they have tigers and kangaroos?


i'm sorry they don't, might get a nice flock of parrots though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm sorry they don't, might get a nice flock of parrots though


I figure this might be my road to riches. Have the park for a couple years, do some batshit crazy things and get my own tiger queen documentary on Netflix. How much can I put you down for?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Her therapist is also an alcoholic that leads the addiction group. I swear she sucks.


I saw a shrink back 20+ years ago. First appt, she was wearing a tight short black leather skirt and kept bending over on front of me. She was pretty good looking and had a decent body, but she was in her 70's. Oh what a trip that was. It also involved group therapy and there was a younger slutty girl who use to give blow jobs before the meeting. I passed on her too. 

I tried therapy one more time locally, but after a half dozen meetings he told me I didn't need therapy...I beg to differ, but whatever!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figure this might be my road to riches. Have the park for a couple years, do some batshit crazy things and get my own tiger queen documentary on Netflix. How much can I put you down for?


::::looks in his wallet, see moths fly out, one with a sign saying "feed us you idiot":::::;


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I saw a shrink back 20+ years ago. First appt, she was wearing a tight short black leather skirt and kept bending over on front of me. She was pretty good looking and had a decent body, but she was in her 70's. Oh what a trip that was. It also involved group therapy and there was a younger slutty girl who use to give blow jobs before the meeting. I passed on her too.
> 
> I tried therapy one more time locally, but after a half dozen meetings he told me I didn't need therapy...I beg to differ, but whatever!!


Sorry, you weren't his type lol


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figure this might be my road to riches. Have the park for a couple years, do some batshit crazy things and get my own tiger queen documentary on Netflix. How much can I put you down for?


Find one in a warmer climate and I'm in. You could probably buy a private island in Florida with wild animals on it...Like this for 2.7 million

Get 10 people to invest that's only 270k each....I'm in!!











Bird Island - Florida, United States - Private Islands for Sale


Pristine and less developed than the other Harris Chain Lakes, Lake Griffin is an ideal spot to get...




www.privateislandsonline.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Find one in a warmer climate and I'm in. You could probably buy a private island in Florida with wild animals on it...Like this for 2.7 million
> 
> Get 10 people to invest that's only 270k each....I'm in!!
> 
> ...


That's USD? I can't afford that! This park has ziplines, a splash pad... and Tigers!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's USD? I can't afford that! This park has ziplines, a splash pad... and Tigers!


This could be the new RIU nursing center...Perhaps you could get a job there. We'll need someone to run the rosin presses, work the grows, drive the charter boat, and trim. Get your application in early!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This could be the new RIU nursing center...Perhaps you could get a job there. We'll need someone to run the rosin presses, work the grows, drive the charter boat, and trim. Get your application in early!!


I wanted to play with tigers and ride a zipline. Now I'm operating a press and working the fields? This sounds more like human trafficking.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know of a private island for sale down in Brazil, and you'll even have enough money for renovations too


Ilha da Queimada Grande?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanted to play with tigers and ride a zipline. Now I'm operating a press and working the fields? This sounds more like human trafficking.


If you want a piece of candy, get in the van young lady.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

OK, here...I found one with lots of animals for you, and it's only 2.5 million.

Incredible flora, manatees, alligators, turtles, osprey, heron, wild hogs, and an occasional parrot during the winter months are a few of the sights to enjoy. Dan May Island is so protected, it's also been home to the Florida Panther and Florida Black Bear. 









Dan May Island - Florida, United States - Private Islands for Sale


Dan May Island has been hurricane proof for over 100 years. The cypress built lodge is 1700 square feet.




www.privateislandsonline.com





Only thing, I forgot about all the snakes....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Ilha da Queimada Grande?


snake island...really?...wouldn't mid visiting though

i was thinking more like this......
*Ilha do Magalhaes
1,350,000.00 *

and turn key


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanted to play with tigers and ride a zipline. Now I'm operating a press and working the fields? This sounds more like human trafficking.


They say if you love your job you'll never work a day in your life. Operating the dab press could be a nice gig....Because of course you'll need to sample everything (for purity).

Oh I think I am gonna make some home made banana bread!! Good excuse to turn the oven on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They say if you love your job you'll never work a day in your life. Operating the dab press could be a nice gig....Because of course you'll need to sample everything (for purity).
> 
> Oh I think I am gonna make some home made banana bread!! Good excuse to turn the oven on.


I don't see how any of that will get me my Netflix special.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't see how any of that will get me my Netflix special.


netflix you say.....this would be a hell of a start.....








Ilha do Magalhaes - Brazil, South America - Private Islands for Sale


Located at the tip of Dolphins Bay, this 1+ acre island has a rustic home, pier, treated water and...




www.privateislandsonline.com






would say more, but........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> netflix you say.....this would be a hell of a start.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't do something that rustic. If I were have an island it would be something like this. 









The Ocean Flower - Pricey Pads


The Ocean Flower The Ocean Flower, Malé, Maldives The Ocean Flower, a pioneering development that takes its name from a typical Maldivian flower, is the first of five spectacular oceanfront developments in the Maldives. The Masterplan “The 5 Lagoons” is being developed by Dutch Docklands...




www.priceypads.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Damn, looking at these pictures of sun and sand has me itching for a vacation!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, looking at these pictures of sun and sand has me itching for a vacation!!


Take me with you, omg. 
Vacaaaation


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Talked to lawyer. Got a different one, I don’t like that. He’s calling tomorrow morning to talk.
Mediation is February 10 and they can kiss my ass. I’m not settling.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, looking at these pictures of sun and sand has me itching for a vacation!!


Don’t look!


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2022)

Ocean temp off SF is 53 degrees, great for swimming.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ocean temp off SF is 53 degrees, great for swimming.


68 in the gulf at Tampa brrrr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 68 in the gulf at Tampa brrrr


82 degrees on Guam.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> 82 degrees on Guam.


Lake Ontario is 39°


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5075462


Jeff showing off his popcorn machine.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could someone loan me $4.5 million... please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could someone loan me $4.5 million... please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha you got that coin! I’ll loan you the other half.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Rockefeller


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 27, 2022)

Only island I'm buying is a long one. 
Maybe. Inflation hurts..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm five minutes early


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm five minutes early


It’s never to early and we all know what time it is


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Talked to lawyer. Got a different one, I don’t like that. He’s calling tomorrow morning to talk.
> Mediation is February 10 and they can kiss my ass. I’m not settling


Keep an open mind. They might make a good offer. Probably not, but it sometimes does happen...Especially if you have a great attorney. And they might be switching attorneys because the new one is more suitable for your case. Maybe not, but try and keep an open mind.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2022)

I got here on time, but almost choked to death wolfing down peanut butter bread snack with the dogs. 
I'm glad I'm still upright, what a long day week month year so far. I'm still on the clock, time to finally have my lunch break.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm five minutes early


Practice dabs.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Rockefeller


Not 5 million... 5.



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

He he he


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 27, 2022)

April is coming quick . Can’t wait to break out the pods and pop some seeds .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

GG#4 ,C99,blue cookies this should be fun


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> GG#4 ,C99,blue cookies this should be fun


Yum!!! I have a Dracarys, which is a Gorilla Glue cross that's about done...Might chop this weekend. It's a delicious strain and I am lucky to have it....I had one feminised seed left, and this was it...and of course I got several clones off her!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yum!!! I have a Dracarys, which is a Gorilla Glue cross that's about done...Might chop this weekend. It's a delicious strain and I am lucky to have it....I had one feminised seed left, and this was it...and of course I got several clones off her!!


I've just started chopping some of Bobby Z's Wedding Cake. It's really nice. I can't wait to press this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've just started chopping some of Bobby Z's Wedding Cake. It's a really nice. I can't wait to press this.
> View attachment 5075598


Looking awesome


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've just started chopping some of Bobby Z's Wedding Cake. It's a really nice. I can't wait to press this.
> View attachment 5075598


Beautiful....That's a strain on my bucket list.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Beautiful....That's a strain on my bucket list.


I'm curious to see if the older WC flower is similar to the fresh stuff.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious to see if the older WC flower is similar to the fresh stuff.


I bet it will make amazing rosin!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

I have a doe that has been coming right to my back door every night and cleaning up the bird food. I usually put a scoop on the ground every day for the ground birds, like Doves. She comes every night around 5 pm, so I have started making sure there's a small scoop of sunflowers / peanuts for her. I might pick up some deer feed for her. I read you have to be real careful what you feed them as the wrong things can kill therm...Like hay you would think would be good...nope, it's not!

I tried getting a picture of her earlier but she was having no part of that, but I do have her on security cams...She eats from a a bowl too. I guess starvation will do that!!


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 27, 2022)

So my cousin was commissioned to do some murals for the VA in Jacksonville NC . I still don’t know what the White House had him paint on a plane . 

He did all his own tattoos too and here’s the other paintings he’s going to do.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

1 more meeting and then I can get some work done

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a doe that has been coming right to my back door every night and cleaning up the bird food. I usually put a scoop on the ground every day for the ground birds, like Doves. She comes every night around 5 pm, so I have started making sure there's a small scoop of sunflowers / peanuts for her. I might pick up some deer feed for her. I read you have to be real careful what you feed them as the wrong things can kill therm...Like hay you would think would be good...nope, it's not!
> 
> I tried getting a picture of her earlier but she was having no part of that, but I do have her on security cams...She eats from a a bowl too. I guess starvation will do that!!


A Salt Lick would work too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> So my cousin was commissioned to do some murals for the VA in Jacksonville NC . I still don’t know what the White House had him paint on a plane . View attachment 5075596View attachment 5075599View attachment 5075600
> 
> He did all his own tattoos too and here’s the other paintings he’s going to do.
> 
> View attachment 5075608View attachment 5075609


You *have* to post the finished piece.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You *have* to post the finished piece.


I plan on it . Should get him in here . He’s a really cool guy  . Here’s a interview he did .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

Need more coffee lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A Salt Lick would work too


Apples, they love those in the winter.
We used to dry apples and chestnuts on the driveway in the sun, feed them to the deer in the winter.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Keep an open mind. They might make a good offer. Probably not, but it sometimes does happen...Especially if you have a great attorney. And they might be switching attorneys because the new one is more suitable for your case. Maybe not, but try and keep an open mind.


He’s a personal injury specialist. I just liked the other, made me calm.
I’m not settling so probably a major waste of time going to Gainesville. I will have chewed up a klonopin so I don’t get pissed by the offers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

Have sword will travel  lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have sword will travel View attachment 5075653 lol


I bought my son a Cold Steel gladius, probably snap from a blow from that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I bought my son a Cold Steel gladius, probably snap from a blow from that.


I have a few that my wife has gotten me but that one is one I Forge about 8 years ago


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a doe that has been coming right to my back door every night and cleaning up the bird food. I usually put a scoop on the ground every day for the ground birds, like Doves. She comes every night around 5 pm, so I have started making sure there's a small scoop of sunflowers / peanuts for her. I might pick up some deer feed for her. I read you have to be real careful what you feed them as the wrong things can kill therm...Like hay you would think would be good...nope, it's not!
> 
> I tried getting a picture of her earlier but she was having no part of that, but I do have her on security cams...She eats from a a bowl too. I guess starvation will do that!!


Thankfully, we have an expert in deer food here @420God

 
​


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Thankfully, we have an expert in deer food here @420God
> 
> View attachment 5075658 View attachment 5075655
> View attachment 5075660​


Deer is food......good food....really good food


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Thankfully, we have an expert in deer food here @420God
> 
> View attachment 5075658 View attachment 5075655
> View attachment 5075660​


Was that Peanut @420God?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A Salt Lick would work too


I was thinking that, or a mineral lick



DCcan said:


> Apples, they love those in the winter.
> We used to dry apples and chestnuts on the driveway in the sun, feed them to the deer in the winter.


I was going to grab some apples at the little grocery by me this week, but the prices were ridiculous, but I will get them some.

The fox stops by every night too...Tonight he got a peanut butter sandwich.

I caught a pic of him tonight thru the window


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2022)

I got to drop early tonight, have to travel all over NH tomorrow. Been covering the southern part of 2 states this week at work.
Think I'll just head for the first tax free liquor store at dawn, get groceries, then work till 420 pm


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Was that Peanut @420God?


Baby, I think.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s a personal injury specialist. I just liked the other, made me calm.
> I’m not settling so probably a major waste of time going to Gainesville. I will have chewed up a klonopin so I don’t get pissed by the offers.


It can be beneficial settling out of court sometimes. 

Court is extremely stressful. And there are no guarantees. 

A settlement you'd get paid faster...We can put a deposit on the private island sooner 

Well I hope you love this attorney even more, and that he gives you great advice....and you get a big fat settlement that blows your mind, whichever route you take. 

Are you going to buy a dispensary?? Need a partner??

We could have a dispensary on the first floor of the retirement home, to pay for our lavish retirements!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got to drop early tonight, have to travel all over NH tomorrow. Been covering the southern part of 2 states this week at work.
> Think I'll just head for the first tax free liquor store at dawn, get groceries, then work till 420 pm


Stop by for a smoke break


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Stop by for a smoke break


They keep me on the flatlands, unfortunately. I can see the Wt Mt's all the time in the distance, just get to the lakes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> They keep me on the flatlands, unfortunately. I can see the Wt Mt's all the time in the distance, just get to the lakes.


One of these days


----------



## 420God (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Was that Peanut @420God?


I think that one was Spike in the top and bottom pics, Peanut in the middle. Peanut stayed in the house more.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

420God said:


> I think that one was Spike in the top and bottom pics, Peanut in the middle. Peanut stayed in the house more.


Ahhh and then there was the house pigeon! That had a huge crush on you


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

420God said:


> I think that one was Spike in the top and bottom pics, Peanut in the middle. Peanut stayed in the house more.


I was talking about how a doe has been coming to my back door for dinner every night, eating birdseed, and i was wondering what to feed her...I got a pic through the window tonight. I read if they eat the wrong thing in the winter it can kill them. Like if they eat a pile of corn when their stomachs aren't use too it, they will die. 

She's an adult, and probably pregnant judging from the action she was getting!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2022)

420God said:


> I think that one was Spike in the top and bottom pics, Peanut in the middle. Peanut stayed in the house more.


Are these all fire rescued orphans?


----------



## 420God (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Are these all fire rescued orphans?


They were found while working, I remove dead deer from the highways as my day job. Fire thing is volunteer. As far as food for the deer oats is a really good food. Nothing wrong with bird seed but that'll get expensive.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Time check, live resin


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

West coast time check


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2022)

Morning





Daughter is positive


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

lol Smoke and Poke lol I didn’t get it and started to sign up lol lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best wishes the wife will be praying for you and yours if ok with you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit! Sorry DW. Do you have a way to isolate her from your son?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 28, 2022)

G'morning. I really love coffee & with Wake N Bake & I've been trying different things.

What's your favorite coffee?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> G'morning. I really love coffee & with Wake N Bake & I've been trying different things.
> 
> What's your favorite coffee?


Hot


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shit! Sorry DW. Do you have a way to isolate her from your son?


No


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> G'morning. I really love coffee & with Wake N Bake & I've been trying different things.
> 
> What's your favorite coffee?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5075879


Gotta try that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

I really don’t care. As long as it’s not crap.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Morning. Sad face emoji. Was supposed to take today off. Was supposed to be in San Luis Obispo for a show tonight. Postponed due to covid. I'm OK with it but bummer. 






Happy Friday all. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> G'morning. I really love coffee & with Wake N Bake & I've been trying different things.
> 
> What's your favorite coffee?











Brazil Coffee


Brazil Coffee - Brazilain Coffee from Volcanica Coffee, a leading retailer of gourmet coffee. Our fresh roasted gourmet coffee beans are from volcanic mountain regions which give our fine gourmet coffee a remarkable smooth and rich taste




volcanicacoffee.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> G'morning. I really love coffee & with Wake N Bake & I've been trying different things.
> 
> What's your favorite coffee?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I really don’t care. As long as it’s not crap.


Same here...I drink Folgers or whatever. I have never in my life had a coffee from a coffee shop!! Except for maybe Dunkin, but usually I go there for a donut.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...I drink Folgers or whatever. I have never in my life had a coffee from a coffee shop!! Except for maybe Dunkin, but usually I go there for a donut.


And don’t you wish the hospital coffee is good.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And don’t you wish the hospital coffee is good.


lol....My favorite is diner coffee. But diners are off limits these days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And don’t you wish the hospital coffee is good.


How can you put them two words together


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

This afternoon I go for some specialized test to look at my retinas better. Just hoping the news doesn't get any worse! Ever since I got this diagnosis, my eyes have been scratchy and bothering me. I use drops multiple times a day. They. never bothered me at all prior to my last visit on the 13th.

Not sure if it is stress related, or they gave me an eye infection, which is entirely possible...The doctor touched my eyelids ungloved, which I thought was pretty unprofessional. 

This will be my last time at this optometrist....I am asking for a referral to a specialist today. Already called the specialist to make sure they would take me, and they will.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How can you put them two words together


Jail coffee was the worst...Only spent a few nights but nasty!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This afternoon I go for some specialized test to look at my retinas better. Just hoping the news doesn't get any worse! Ever since I got this diagnosis, my eyes have been scratchy and bothering me. I use drops multiple times a day. They. never bothered me at all prior to my last visit on the 13th.
> 
> Not sure if it is stress related, or they gave me an eye infection, which is entirely possible...The doctor touched my eyelids ungloved, which I thought was pretty unprofessional.
> 
> This will be my last time at this optometrist....I am asking for a referral to a specialist today. Already called the specialist to make sure they would take me, and they will.


O hell no he would have been pulling back a stumped try to touch my eyeball ever seen a grown man but walk across the floor try to put eye drops in my eyes lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Jail coffee was the worst...Only spent a few nights but nasty!!


You do have a very valid point there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2022)

advertising this early...sheesh......i haven't even had my coffee yet.....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> advertising this early...sheesh......i haven't even had my coffee yet.....


No shit, I just spent 10 minutes trying to find my lighter to smoke this j I didn't finish last night and login to see advertisement for golden showers on here. SMDH, we quit peeing on weed in the Cheech and Chong days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2022)

Morning ahh coffee finally.......hope everyone is cozy and warm.....

woke up this morning to a cool 41F and sunny...got a chilly weekend coming for the evenings, high today 59F......

warm up are up......

now to get some breakfast in me.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2022)

That 46% chit causes brain damage.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> No shit, I just spent 10 minutes trying to find my lighter to smoke this j I didn't finish last night and login to see advertisement for golden showers on here. SMDH, *we quit peeing on weed in the Cheech and Chong days.*


We don't do that anymore? Oh!? OK.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> We don't do that anymore? Oh!? OK.
> 
> SH420


Got to be too hard to squat over big ladies.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawyer talk leaves poor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5075970


And cats?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

I've never had a cat, always been a dog person.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> We don't do that anymore? Oh!? OK.
> 
> SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never had a cat, always been a dog person.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2022)

“This morning I saw my neighbour talking to her cat; it was obvious the poor women thought the cat understood her. When I got home I told my dog...we laughed a lot about it”

Belated morning morning morning








Fired up !!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5076004


Beanie the Magnificent does not like cats.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beanie the Magnificent does not like cats.
> 
> View attachment 5076015


Snob eh? CC would duke him out lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Snob eh? CC would duke him out lol


lol I think Beanie would lose.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This afternoon I go for some specialized test to look at my retinas better. Just hoping the news doesn't get any worse! Ever since I got this diagnosis, my eyes have been scratchy and bothering me. I use drops multiple times a day. They. never bothered me at all prior to my last visit on the 13th.
> 
> Not sure if it is stress related, or they gave me an eye infection, which is entirely possible...The doctor touched my eyelids ungloved, which I thought was pretty unprofessional.
> 
> This will be my last time at this optometrist....I am asking for a referral to a specialist today. Already called the specialist to make sure they would take me, and they will.


Are these prescription drops? I found it best to use drops without preservatives in them (specifically benzalkonium chloride) which can have an adverse effect. I alternate between Blink and Thera-Tears (for dry eye syndrome)


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5407244/


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 28, 2022)

She took out a snake, 4 ft. Got in the house somehow. CC took it out.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy afternoon, slappy people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

Smashed potatoes for lunch


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Are these prescription drops? I found it best to use drops without preservatives in them (specifically benzalkonium chloride) which can have an adverse effect. I alternate between Blink and Thera-Tears (for dry eye syndrome)
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5407244/


No they are just some cheap Equate Brand (walmart) and I just checked, sure enough they have benzalkonium chloride....and ytey expired 12-2021 I just noticed!

I just had them on hand because honestly, I use to use eyedrops maybe twice a year, like if I'd get an eyelash in my eye. 

I do know xanax helps, which makes me think it's mental. I know the brain can do insanely crazy things, including creating symptoms. I've had it happen before. 

I'm glad you mentioned this though, thanks...I'll add it to my list of questions! Maybe they'll have some samples!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No they are just some cheap Equate Brand (walmart) and I just checked, sure enough they have benzalkonium chloride....and ytey expired 12-2021 I just noticed!
> 
> I just had them on hand because honestly, I use to use eyedrops maybe twice a year, like if I'd get an eyelash in my eye.
> 
> ...


What Are Xanax ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No they are just some cheap Equate Brand (walmart) and I just checked, sure enough they have benzalkonium chloride....and ytey expired 12-2021 I just noticed! I just had them on hand because honestly, I use to use eyedrops maybe twice a year, like if I'd get an eyelash in my eye. I do know xanax helps, which makes me think it's mental. I know the brain can do insanely crazy things, including creating symptoms. I've had it happen before. I'm glad you mentioned this though, thanks...I'll add it to my list of questions! Maybe they'll have some samples!


and of course, don't get the ones with tetrahydrozoline either, IMO, they're just as bad for repeated daily use. You mentioned optometrist, but are you really going to a ophthalmologist?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2022)

​


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5076093​


Okay Mama's Little Helper of this generation


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> and of course, don't get the ones with tetrahydrozoline either, IMO, they're just as bad for repeated daily use. You mentioned optometrist, but are you really going to a ophthalmologist?


I had just switched to this optometrist, and he is the one who dilatated my eyes and diagnosed me as having early AMD. I already knew I had early cataracts and this firm specializes in laser eye surgery, for cataracts mainly.

After doing some research, I see I need an MD. We have a local retina specialist and I am hoping to get referred there. I've already called and confirmed they accept my insurance and are taking new patients. This OD I could tell knows nothing about AMD. But since I already had the test scheduled, I'm going to let him do it....an OCT macula test.

Hoping this will be my dr. after today.









Binghamton - Retina-Vitreous Surgeons of CNY


Our Binghamton office serves the Southern Tier and Northern PA, with easy access from Routes 81, 86 and 17.




www.rvscny.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay Mama's Little Helper of this generation


They say 20% of seniors have anxiety disorder. I remember my mom had it so bad after her Parkinsons (mis) diagnosis she checked herself into a 72 hour mental health lockdown... I have no doubt without xanax I'd be there!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They say 20% of seniors have anxiety disorder. I remember my mom had it so bad after her Parkinsons (mis) diagnosis she checked herself into a 72 hour mental health lockdown... I have no doubt without xanax I'd be there!!


whatch those xanax buddy, they can be highly addicting......js


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> whatch those xanax buddy, they can be highly addicting......js


You are absolutely right....Worse to kick than heroin I've heard. I am prescribed a tiny dose....0.25 mg twice a day. When I don't have stress, I don't take them.

But stress is terrible for your health, so this is the lesser of 2 evils IMO...used responsibly that is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They say 20% of seniors have anxiety disorder. I remember my mom had it so bad after her Parkinsons (mis) diagnosis she checked herself into a 72 hour mental health lockdown... I have no doubt without xanax I'd be there!!


Well they say a lot of stuff but if it works for you just be safe


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 28, 2022)

After having their mom's in veg for 2 months in these grow bags, and a tomato in the backyard last year, I'm really happy with these grow bags. So now is the time to restock. Sorry smart-pots, it's been a good 7 years and you grew me much nice weed. 

Early veg and veg grow bags are purchased for the new babies. I'll get a set of 5gal with LST grommets when it's time to flip the new girls.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You are absolutely right....Worse to kick than heroin I've heard. I am prescribed a tiny dose....0.25 mg twice a day. When I don't have stress, I don't take them.
> 
> But stress is terrible for your health, so this is the lesser of 2 evils IMO...used responsibly that is.


Mine is 1.0 mg per day.
And like you I don't take em if I can help it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got to be too hard to squat over big ladies.


I don't sit down to pee... mamashark hates it

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5076000


Oh, I got a mouse in my pocket 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What Are Xanax ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You are absolutely right....Worse to kick than heroin I've heard. I am prescribed a tiny dose....0.25 mg twice a day. When I don't have stress, I don't take them.
> 
> But stress is terrible for your health, so this is the lesser of 2 evils IMO...used responsibly that is.


They build their own receptor site and you can never feel completely free unlike opiates


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is 1.0 mg per day.
> And like you I don't take em if I can help it.


Once upon a time I had prescriptions for Xanax tabs for different doses from different doctors. I ate them like candy.

I would eat them again if given the opportunity. 

The doctors now are extremely stingie and do not redaly write scripts for Xanax. 

That said, I know a few people that seem to get whatever they ask from their doctor.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time I had prescriptions for Xanax tabs for different doses from different doctors. I ate them like candy.
> 
> I would eat them again if given the opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time I had prescriptions for Xanax tabs for different doses from different doctors. I ate them like candy.
> 
> I would eat them again if given the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Our new family doctor wrote a script for me whilst giving me the app for a med cannibis card here.
 IDK what to think about that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our new family doctor wrote a script for me whilst giving me the app for a med cannibis card here.
> IDK what to think about that one.


Yippee?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2022)

Cleaning the house, popped up on my playlist. Had to stop and dance.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2022)

Yay, time to drink....


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yay, time to drink....


Have one for me in spirit. I gotta wait foreeeevuuurrrr


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Cleaning the house, popped up on my playlist. Had to stop and dance.


OMG I haven't heard that in ages, took me right back to roller disco and the Venice Beach boardwalk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

Think it's going to be Hawaiian Pizza and dabs for dinner.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think it's going to be Hawaiian Pizza and dabs for dinner.


Already working on it


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think it's going to be Hawaiian Pizza and dabs for dinner.


Because of the CommodeOder's?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Already working on it
> 
> View attachment 5076162


That looks great...I haven't had shrooms on a pizza in a while!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

I got the referral to the retina specialists...The doctor was like " I can take care of you now, you're in the early stages". I said I'd like to build a relationship with a specialist...He said ok, and told me they are world famous retina doctors...the best of the best. Exactly what I want!! 

Hopefully it goes better than my renowned hip doctor!

Twas a stressful day...Now to get stoned!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What Are Xanax ?


Just like Valium...They melt the stress away quickly.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2022)

Cookies are done too. I ran out last week, couldn't sleep well with the shoulder injury so i'm looking forward to bed tonight.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Cookies are done too. I ran out last week, couldn't sleep well with the shoulder injury so i'm looking forward to bed tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5076173


I ate the last of mine last night, they weren't medicated though. The lemon sandwich cookies from the store are pretty good though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2022)

choclate chip here right before bead and a little milk, wife was pissed cause they were her's, i told her she needs to hide them better.......and before i went to bed.....my name changed...go figure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Because of the CommodeOder's?


the what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

PFC Pillow Fight Championship | FightPFC.com


PFC is coming to a city near you! Learn more about upcoming Pillow Fighting Championship events and learn how to watch through our website.




fightpfc.com





Only on PPV.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think it's going to be Hawaiian *Flatbread* and dabs for dinner.


FIFY


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And cats?


Yes and cats...



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


did @Singlemalt put you up to that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

New toy arrived. It’s pretty badass


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just like Valium...They melt the stress away quickly.




Yes they do. I will eat them too. Do not leave a prescription bottle within eyesight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5076216
> 
> Yes they do. I will eat them too. Do not leave a prescription bottle within eyesight.


Medicine cabinet Bandit


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New toy arrived. It’s pretty badass
> 
> View attachment 5076215


Same one I have. I only keep the vents mostly closed for about a week, then gradually open them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Same one I have. I only keep the vents mostly closed for about a week, then gradually open them


I’m gonna stick a heating pad in there and try to keep things warm


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Medicine cabinet Bandit


Bandit? No.

A friend in need? Maybe.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> mom gonna stick a heating pad in there and try to keep things warm


I can see that where you are, I have one but most of the year I don't use it. I put it under the greenhouse, not inside. I haven't made any cuts in awhile, I'm still popping beans I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Cleaning the house, popped up on my playlist. Had to stop and dance.





Laughing Grass said:


> the what?


Sitting around in the 70's a group of us at a friends house checking out albums, someone say's in an one eyed closed in order to focus voice, "who's the Commode Oder's? It just stuck with me since. Sorry you had to be there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Bandit? No.
> 
> A friend in need? Maybe.


A friend in need is a friend indeed


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5076216
> 
> Yes they do. I will eat them too. Do not leave a prescription bottle within eyesight.


My buddies girl was hooked on them bigtime back in the day... I lived with them for about a month in between houses and she was always sooo fucked up, but what amazed me was she would cook these awesome meals in a benzo daze somehow. I remember one time she blacked out on the kitchen floor and I wanted to call 911, he was like nah, she does this all the time.

Remember the xanax bars?



Or these little beauties


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Sitting around in the 70's a group of us at a friends house checking out albums, someone say's in an one eyed closed in order to focus voice, "who's the Commode Oder's? It just stuck with me since. Sorry you had to be there



Most have been in that position at one time or another.



As a teen partying with friends the conversation turned to shaving.

My reply was "My space is soo smeeth. I shaved this morning."







Worthy of note that was shortly before I stopped shaving.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2022)

Ludes sure increased the MPGs of quart of tequila


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 28, 2022)

This jail smells like weed


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5075913


Memories


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Memories


??? Not me... usually black outs. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> ??? Not me... usually black outs.
> 
> SH420


Lightweight


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This jail smells like weed


Why are you in jail?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Why are you in jail?


Trim jail??


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Trim jail??


Ah the good jail. Sorry my bad.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lightweight


Mehbe ... I did live in Mexico for 3 and a half years. Right after graduating from high school. Learned how to drink there. Shots? Mmmm... no. Everyone gets a bottle and an extra bottle on the table for everyone to share. 
I'll stick to dabs

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Ludes...


LOL, I get peripheral paresthesia just seeing the word. My all time favorite drug despite the pharmaceutical cornucopia available at the time. Dexamyl ran a close second, and any of Lily's 'als I guess


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

Morning. 40 and dropping. Yay


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> ??? Not me... usually black outs.
> 
> SH420


Nowdays, it's just refreshment not entertainment.
Sometimes, the blackouts were a good thing, you just thought it was a bad dream.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, I get peripheral paresthesia just seeing the word.* My all time favorite drug* despite the pharmaceutical cornucopia available at the time. Dexamyl ran a close second, and any of Lily's 'als I guess


An oz Mushrooms with beer all day is one of my favorites.
I think I had opium hash, that was some trippy ass smoke...and then it was gone again.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time I had prescriptions for Xanax tabs for different doses from different doctors. I ate them like candy. I would eat them again if given the opportunity. The doctors now are extremely stingie and do not redaly write scripts for Xanax. That said, I know a few people that seem to get whatever they ask from their doctor.


I never cared much for Xanax but Valiums were great. I had a friend that suffered bad panic attacks and would routinely eat 6-8 mg Xanax a day and drink on top of it. With just the Xanax, he was "normal" but add the booze.... This was before the new regs on prescribing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> .. opium..


BB grew that for a couple of years, not really that hard. Got a golf ball size of latex both times. A pleasant, perfumed haze ensued those summers.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

Pizza slice, cappuccino, and a couple joints for breakfast so far. I'm still hungry.
Snow started, so I got 12 hrs to nap and eat, then dig out, then repeat.

Think I'll make a few meals now, in case the power goes out before dinner.
Start with taters and a dab and go from there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Pizza slice, cappuccino, and a couple joints for breakfast so far. I'm still hungry.
> Snow started, so I got 12 hrs to nap and eat, then dig out, then repeat.
> 
> Think I'll make a few meals now, in case the power goes out before dinner.
> Start with taters and a dab and go from there.


_{sighs}_, I can almost remember eating like that. Old fashioned oatmeal with walnuts and almonds and 'black as sin' Java tea this morning. Man do I like leftover pizza. Thin crust, mushrooms, pepperoni and extra cheese!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

one more week in Florida and driving cross country to Cali. I finally got a hold of my new light and looking forward to using it in my 4 x 4 tent. SW Florida is so fucked up , if anyone is considering moving here, do yourself a favor and Don’t, unless you like to be policed up the ass.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 29, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.


Good morning. I hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning. I hope you have a nice weekend.


Where have you been? My niece lives in Miami. I think you were stuck in fort meyer.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning. I hope you have a nice weekend.


Good morning! I hope your relocation goes smoothly. Safe driving!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where have you been? My niece lives in Miami. I think you were stuck in fort meyer.


Excellent spidy senses. I live for a year in Bonita Springs and just one month in Fort Meyers . From Naples to Fort Meyers u just can’t get away from the bad vibes. The gated community bullshit and rude super rich miserable and mean people . My fort Meyers place I got so super lucky and unknowingly moved right next door to a cop with a k9. Lol. Life is just full of surprises .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning! I hope your relocation goes smoothly. Safe driving!


Thank you. I hope so. Unfortunate I can’t smoke for my trip because I have a drug test in a couple weeks. But I am looking forward to that first bong rip in Cali when I get there!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ve never had hassle one from cops. Even when I’m snubbing out the joint.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

I am like pig magnet here. Got Pulled over driving 3 times for speeding only 7 mph over speed limit. One of my coworkers dates a cop. The other one father is a cop. I live next door to a cop and have to stare at his cop car off my balcony view all day long . My work place is across the street from the sheriff department and I have only been here a year! I lived in Oklahoma 2 years and never met or had one run in with a cop. If I had known better I would have stayed in Oklahoma . Lol.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve never had hassle one from cops. Even when I’m snubbing out the joint.


I was threatened once for witnessing police brutality, arrested once by a crooked cop but never charged and threatened again in a situation where the police were absolutely dead wrong.

I trust almost all of the police in my little section of burb but not outside of it.

My local guys have been very helpful and kind but forget about it in Tampa & St. Pete.

Besides all that, good morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

I’m gonna dab and nap.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 29, 2022)

-7° here. Thank God it’s warm under these blankets.

Sunrise this morning


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I was threatened once for witnessing police brutality, arrested once by a crooked cop but never charged and threatened again in a situation where the police were absolutely dead wrong.
> 
> I trust almost all of the police in my little section of burb but not outside of it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that’s horrible . Sorry to hear it.
All these people keep moving here and it’s so expensive and the pay sucks. Traffic is horrible and so many traffic deaths on a daily basis. They are going to pay me $25 more an hour in Cali and I can rent a 3 bedroom house for the same as what a 2 bedroom apartment costs here and Without the surprise inspections. I did not see that in the lease agreement. Unbelievable!!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

Finished the taters and bacon, going to make some tacos for dinner with some of this. I'm in munchie mode today.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m gonna dab and nap.


naps are sooooo awesome they eluded me until I was late 40’s. I hope yours is the best.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, that’s horrible . Sorry to hear it.
> All these people keep moving here and it’s so expensive and the pay sucks. Traffic is horrible and so many traffic deaths on a daily basis. They are going to pay me $25 more an hour in Cali and I can rent a 3 bedroom house for the same as what a 2 bedroom apartment costs here and Without the surprise inspections. I did not see that in the lease agreement. Unbelievable!!


My brother just visited Ft. Meyers yesterday & told me about the traffic. I heard it was exploding there but still thought of it as a wide open kinda sleepy place. Things have changed.

Surprise inspections?!! 

1B/1bath going for $1,600-$2,200 here for small units. The $1,600 ones aren't where you'd want to live.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve never had hassle one from cops. Even when I’m snubbing out the joint.


I drive like my grandparents are in the car.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> naps are sooooo awesome they eluded me until I was late 40’s. I hope yours is the best.


Backatcha. Naps are how you know you’re an adult


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)

4 inches of powder here! 20+ more to come. 

This snow doesn't need to be shoveled .... leaf blower time,


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)

Never in my life have I heard of a tractor trailer ban on the roads before. WOW


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My brother just visited Ft. Meyers yesterday & told me about the traffic. I heard it was exploding there but still thought of it as a wide open kinda sleepy place. Things have changed.
> 
> Surprise inspections?!!
> 
> 1B/1bath going for $1,600-$2,200 here for small units. The $1,600 ones aren't where you'd want to live.


Yes, not the place to be moving to for any reason as far as I am concerned . After a year I have seen a quick explosion population that is stressing all systems down here from water pressure ( no water pressure to even take a shower) to stressed healthcare and not just because of the pandemic . There is some very bad healthcare here. Price gouging housing market that competes with the big cities of the nation. For what? No culture nothing to do but go to beach . Too damn hot to do most things outdoors unless you get up before the sun comes up. Locals tell me it’s gotten so much hotter in the summers and now with more people here it’s so much worse. Riding my bike to work I get covered in carbon monoxide from all the pollution. If I had to stay in Florida I would more likely go for like Tallahassee where it’s more working class and cheaper. This is a very unprogressive state and you have to hustle and have multiple jobs , connections and work long hours of you want to stay ahead or make bank.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Never in my life have I heard of a tractor trailer ban on the roads before. WOW


Statewide in MA or just the turnpike?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2022)

Morning






It's snowing and cold. How's your day going?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> _{sighs}_, I can almost remember eating like that. Old fashioned oatmeal with walnuts and almonds and 'black as sin' Java tea this morning. Man do I like leftover pizza. Thin crust, mushrooms, pepperoni and extra cheese!


Thin crust italian sausage, pepperoni and red onion mmmmm.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Pretty much like that, sans snow.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Statewide in MA or just the turnpike?


lower New England!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Never in my life have I heard of a tractor trailer ban on the roads before. WOW





Pacoson71 said:


> lower New England!!!


I wonder how @blu3bird is doing.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder how @blu3bird is doing.


I think he is far enough inland that it won't affect him.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think he is far enough inland that it won't affect him.
> Mornin.


Does he drive eastward?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Does he drive eastward?


North I think


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Does he drive eastward?


Last couple trips were to the south west I believe. I don't think they would dispatch him to that area until this storm rolls through.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

not my picture


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think warm thoughts and sandy beaches. Maybe that will help.


Snowed here overnight. We got a dusting. Maybe a 1/2 inch of powder.
Not gonna get above 25f today.







This guy was thinking of a fun filled day at the beach.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5076465


Is that your weather? That looks like wretched crappy can't shake the chills stuff.
I'll roll another one for you.

Tacos are cooked, hamburger patties are made, probably going to make some breaded chicken tenders and rice and call it a day.
That should cover any outages till Monday, moved the beer closer to the heater also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Last couple trips were to the south west I believe. I don't think they would dispatch him to that area until this storm rolls through.


I would hope you are right but I've never found administration to be particularly caring or informed. Hopefully he has a more reasonable experience or is an owner/operator so he has more decision making power.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is that your weather? That looks like wretched crappy can't shake the chills stuff.
> I'll roll another one for you.
> 
> Tacos are cooked, hamburger patties are made, probably going to make some breaded chicken tenders and rice and call it a day.
> That should cover any outages till Monday, moved the beer closer to the heater also.


No but just like it
I will fix that


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I would hope you are right but I've never found administration to be particularly caring or informed. Hopefully he has a more reasonable experience or is an owner/operator so he has more decision making power.


I thought semi trucks were not allowed out in some areas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> Think warm thoughts and sandy beaches. Maybe that will help.
> 
> 
> Snowed here overnight. We got a dusting. Maybe a 1/2 inch of powder.
> ...


Sand enema


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder how @blu3bird is doing.


Last update he was through Wyoming and into Nevada. 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

My brother runs a rig, think he runs CA to gulf and eastern seaboard, got tired of FL to MA PA VA real quick.
He likes yelling at the radio or talking heads on tv (old bicycle courier injury, probably), so good job for him.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thin crust italian sausage, pepperoni and red onion mmmmm.


Well, hell Annie, I just may have to negate my healthful oatmeal b/fast in about an hour with:


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Well, hell Annie, I just may have to negate my healthful oatmeal b/fast in about an hour with:
> View attachment 5076497


Meh, it's all three food groups in one meal.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

I might need to go get a super burrito from my local Taqueria for dinner tonight.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

It's beer oclock.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My brother just visited Ft. Meyers yesterday & told me about the traffic. I heard it was exploding there but still thought of it as a wide open kinda sleepy place. Things have changed.
> 
> Surprise inspections?!!
> 
> 1B/1bath going for $1,600-$2,200 here for small units. The $1,600 ones aren't where you'd want to live.


I was looking at condos in Brevard County, Florida last night, and was surprised to see you can still buy a small condo for under 100k there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was looking at condos in Brevard County, Florida last night, and was surprised to see you can still buy a small condo for under 100k there.


Is it snowing there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it snowing there


In your neck of the woods lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

The snow is blowing sideways up the hill, then the tree debris rolls downhill in the vortex.
Looks like mini whiteout at the road intersection, gets funneled from 3 directions.
Just a couple inches of snow so far, birds all filled up this morning at the feeder.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> lower New England!!!


I'm texting with my one sis in Oxford, Ma....she said most everything is shut down.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm texting with my one sis in Oxford, Ma....she said most everything is shut down.


Yep,


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)

Our Governor, Charlie Baker had a nice speech last night about staying off the road so the work crews can do their job.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it snowing there


No thankfully!! No snow predicted here. My plow is still broke too, so good thing! The storm is mainly along the coast, and I'm 150+ miles inland.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

Time for dab and tunes,


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

no snow here but it is bitter cold still. Thinking of grow room chores today...I have more clones that need to go into soil, and I believe 1 or 2 gals ready to trim. Super frosty but not as fat as I'd like.

I di have to go out though...a friend asked me to go check her dads vacant house and make sure the heat is working, so I shall do that...and maybe grab a pizza while out.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

When is moving day @Rsawr ? Are you pretty much set. I know it gets tricky orchestrating a sale AND purchase. 

Sometimes the seller will give pre-possession a week or 2 ahead of the sale, which makes things easier. Not always though.

I hope it goes fairly smooth for you, and the weather cooperates!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 29, 2022)

Less than a week! I feel like I haven't slept in forever. It will go how it goes. At this point I am sure all the things I have forgotten are banding up to kick me in the kneecap aaaaany minute now 

Hope the weather keeps to itself over there. And get the pizza


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Last update he was through Wyoming and into Nevada.
> 
> SH420


I thought he'd picked up and heading back. It all become a blur during chop. I smoke too much. Speaking of which getting lit and heading up to deal more death. Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I thought he'd picked up and heading back. It all become a blur during chop. I smoke too much. Speaking of which getting lit and heading up to deal more death. Good moring


I did that once when I was 13 and been chasing that high ever since lol


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 29, 2022)

My cousin sent me a update on his painting and a dusting of snow they got in Jacksonville NC. I’m sure the city is pretty much shut down. They will call school off the day before if there’s even a possibility of snow .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I did that once when I was 13 and been chasing that high ever since lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> My cousin sent me a update on his painting and a dusting of snow they got in Jacksonville NC. I’m sure the city is pretty much shut down. They will call school off the day before if there’s even a possibility of snow .
> 
> View attachment 5076530
> 
> View attachment 5076532


That is awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 29, 2022)

Also got news that my little cousin who is stationed at camp Lejeune is going to be headed to camp Pendleton soon . So he’s California bound .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Also got news that my little cousin who is stationed at camp Lejeune is going to be headed to camp Pendleton soon . So he’s California bound .


Gearing up for Taiwan?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

I did snag a pizza since I had to go out...A little place near the hospital and I grew up on these when my mom was a nurse. They use American cheese I believe, but it's comfort food.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

I am packing and was browsing through my photo book when I came across this photo of this killer goat. I took this picture one week before he killed another hiker with those horns!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2022)

It's time


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 29, 2022)

…


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

I envy you all. Satellite of love.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

Up from trying to get a nap that did not work so coffee coffee coffee coffee is needed


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Up from trying to get a nap that did not work so coffee coffee coffee coffee is needed View attachment 5076744


Same here but I am having a Coke...I did get some clones in soil at least.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

I got a nap, coffee and tacos. That dab joint kicked my butt, took all day to smoke it...fun.
I'm doing another.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here but I am having a Coke...I did get some clones in soil at least.


Well I've got my tent up and running temperature are staying constant so that's good


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I envy you all. Satellite of love.


I can take you thru the center of the dark
We're gonna fly
On a collision course to crash into my heart
I will be your, I will be your, I'll be your

Rocket yeah
Satellite of love
Rocket yeah
Satellite of love
Rocket yeah
Satellite of love
Rocket baby! C'mon
I'll be your satellite of love


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2022)

The Ukrainian gov't sent Putin this tune yesterday. Putin immediately pulled out completely and apologized. Thank God for Tool...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2022)

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2022)

East coast time check 



SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2022)

Still caffeinating, just looking at a roach calling my name


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Still caffeinating, just looking at a roach calling my name


I'm trying to get some shut eye. No coffee for at least another 3 hours. Gotta sleep at some point. 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2022)

about 14 inches blown around by wind all day, got a 3 ft drift to clear.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2022)

I had to shovel a path for the older dog to get around the back, he won't go down the back steps in the snow.
He peed by the front porch, started following me till he figured out what was up, (going to his regular spot) then took off for the front door and won't budge. 
Guess no breakfast for him till the sun comes up and we try this again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

It’s 27 degrees!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 27 degrees!


There go the orange juice prices again...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

OUCH
Would you get a hot tub or one of those hot tub baths with the shower?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> OUCH
> Would you get a hot tub or one of those hot tub baths with the shower?


Hot tub is probably more expensive, but bigger and more fun. Are the shower ones just one person sized?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hot tub is probably more expensive, but bigger and more fun. Are the shower ones just one person sized?


Yeah just one person. Which sounds good to me lol with Bluetooth and lights. Idk how much but I think those are expensive too.
Plus the relief is for me.
If they’re not too much maybe we’ll get both.
I get my new jetbath first!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I can take you thru the center of the dark
> We're gonna fly
> On a collision course to crash into my heart
> I will be your, I will be your, I'll be your
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2022)

I did it! I fell asleep. Got about 3.5 hours. The dabs worked. Coffee is on. 

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

High five


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 27 degrees!


Me too


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> High five




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah just one person. Which sounds good to me lol with Bluetooth and lights. Idk how much but I think those are expensive too.
> Plus the relief is for me.
> If they’re not too much maybe we’ll get both.
> I get my new jetbath first!


I have an 8x8 gunite spa in my backyard that soothes all the aches and pains away. I highly recommend. Good morning


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2022)

warning, isolated falling iguanas in Florida it’s so cold.
That would suck getting hit in the head by one of the big ones, like in key west, they are like 3 feet long. I think I will skip going into the swamps today.I feel so bad for the poor manatees and sweet alligators.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did it! I fell asleep. Got about 3.5 hours. The dabs worked. Coffee is on.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I slept like shit


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Next time


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> warning, isolated falling iguanas in FloridaView attachment 5076980 it’s so cold.
> That would suck getting hit in the head by one of the big ones, like in key west, they are like 3 feet long. I think I will skip going into the swamps today.I feel so bad for the poor manatees and sweet alligators.


They’re cold weather critters so they’re trying to stay warm. Yours are at power plants


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Me too
> View attachment 5076971


Blanket Shirt, palm tree sweat pants and it’s ok way down here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5076972
> 
> SH420


Geez even Sparkee puts his paw out lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Should’ve picked it up yesterday damnit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2022)

Morning






Chilly out there 0° might get to 8° 

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 30, 2022)

I think, therefore I put things in box. I think I still remember how to human!
 
Our temperature is barely legal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are your little ones doing


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

33 right now, frost is melting off the roof tops. Headed to 61 today. I don't see any precip coming through the first week in Feb.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2022)

It is sub zero here and I'm NOT leaving the house.

Feeling like dog poop that was stepped on and smeared


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are your little ones doing


No symptoms but both have positive PCR tests.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No symptoms but both have positive PCR tests.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Hopefully it stays that way....Get better soon!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 30, 2022)

Aww, everyone feel better soon. And stay warm... <3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No symptoms but both have positive PCR tests.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Best wishes the wife will be praying for you and yours


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Who Dey


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who Dey


Dey looking for new QB.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dey looking for new QB.


Bengals


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who Dey


And the


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Just got resin @$18 gram bam


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bengals


Nevermind...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nevermind...


I know, Brady gonna retire. I really don’t mind. Hope gronk doesn’t leave.


I’m going with the Bengals 


WHO DEY


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hope gronk doesn’t leave.


I think the only reason he was there was Brady.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 30, 2022)

After 12 days, 22 out of 24 cuttings have popped roots. The two holdouts are unfortunately one of the phenotypes I was hoping would be a good producer, out of 6 cuttings from her 4 popped, so good enough. I think I may have cut the stems a tad bit too long on the two that didn't strike. Still I only need a total of 8 plants, 4 for me, 4 for friends, so I'll still be tossing out 14 clones. 

New RainScience transplant and LST pots are on the way and hopefully the hydro store has some #4 soil in on Mon. or I'm going to have to go to their competition and pay more. 

Another day, home, showered, and about to roll my first joint of the day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

Tic toc


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tic toc


I'm here


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm here


Me too


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

3


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2022)

4...but I'm late per usual

Hope everyone's feeling a better. 

Hub and I are lounging today after being up most of the night. I've refilled that Yeti 3x and drank my fill of coffee.... bleh...and moved onto lemon water.

Now its time for a dab of this rosin before I take the pups out to play


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 30, 2022)

Weed and whiskey? Yep...
Hope the night goes smoothly for ya.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Weed and whiskey? Yep...
> Hope the night goes smoothly for ya.


Yeah, and I'm finishing up the Daytona 24





Edit : I think that's old footage. Sorry I don't want to know who won


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2022)

Coffee and


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2022)

Pulled a little homemade bubble hash out of the freezer.

Deeeelux


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Dab 
Well shit everyone is up now.
Dab dab dab
I don’t know what live resin is but it’s good.
Now back to sleep for me…


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm up.  Done smacked a couple trolls around and now I'm gonna head for blanket harbor...as soon as a puff this doobie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm up.  Done smacked a couple trolls around and now I'm gonna head for blanket harbor...as soon as a puff this doobie.


Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm hiding inside till the sun comes up, then going to work, brr long day ahead.
Dogs were being obnoxious, they kept trying to do their stuff nearby (or nothing) and run home.
Had to guard the stairs and direct dog traffic with a broom till everyone did something.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Got the whole house to myself for the first time in seven weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5077491


That shit just ain't right! ^^^
Good morning!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got the whole house to myself for the first time in seven weeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5077525


Yes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got the whole house to myself for the first time in seven weeks.


Oh damn! What stupid stuff are you gonna do cuz nobody is watching??


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm hiding inside till the sun comes up, then going to work, brr long day ahead.
> Dogs were being obnoxious, they kept trying to do their stuff nearby (or nothing) and run home.
> Had to guard the stairs and direct dog traffic with a broom till everyone did something.


My dogs always leave big wet stains on the inside of my pants legs when they try and squeeze past onto the porch in the rain... I have gotten pushed back onto my butt, too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh damn! What stupid stuff are you gonna do cuz nobody is watching??


Well I started with getting high after our trip to the park this morning. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well I started with getting high after our trip to the park this morning. Not sure where to go from here.


Snacks, then hug dog, then rummage around for a softer blanket, then go get some snacks, then pet the dog...

I have a kind of ouroboros loop when I am high with no plans..


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

It's up to 1 degree now at 9 am, with the sun shining. Thankfully January is nearly over!! Only another 2 months of this shit 

I have to get serious about fixing my ATV before the next snow storm....and I have been thinking of another dreaded task...Income tax prep.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

Hmmmmm...Is it someone's birthday today????

Someone from Canada??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hmmmmm...Is it someone's birthday today????
> 
> Someone from Canada??


It's me!

Fifth time being 27


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


Happy Birthday!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

Happy Birthday!! When it's on a Monday you have to celebrate all week!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


Happy 27th


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


Awww, Happy Birthday 
Today the little one is celebrating his first birthday too. We got an Ice Age smash cake all ready to go.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


It does feel like all these covid birthdays are the same one...
Or did you mean you were a vampire? One of the two, gotta be...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Awww, Happy Birthday
> Today the little one is celebrating his first birthday too. We got an Ice Age smash cake all ready to go.


Awwwww have fun!


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 31, 2022)

It’s 9° here .



Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


 Have a wonderful day and have some ice cream  too !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy Birthday!! When it's on a Monday you have to celebrate all week!!


We celebrated pretty hard this weekend. I squished a half ounce Saturday morning and it's almost gone, or at least it will be gone by the end of the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you. 



Tangerine_ said:


> Awww, Happy Birthday
> Today the little one is celebrating his first birthday too. We got an Ice Age smash cake all ready to go.


Aquarius Rule! Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5077547 It’s 9° here .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077549 Have a wonderful day View attachment 5077548and have some ice cream View attachment 5077551 too !


Thank you. 



Rsawr said:


> It does feel like all these covid birthdays are the same one...
> Or did you mean you were a vampire? One of the two, gotta be...


lol I'm still not used to saying 31, and now it's 32.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2022)

Happy birthday LG.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

@DarkWeb are the kiddies still doing okay?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2022)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @DarkWeb are the kiddies still doing okay?


Symptoms started last night. And I tested positive now too. Sinus pressure is crazy and bad headache. My son is the same way but my daughter just has a slight runny nose.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Symptoms started last night. And I tested positive now too. Sinus pressure is crazy and bad headache. My son is the same way but my daughter just has a slight runny nose.


Stay warm and safe. Feel better soon!


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Symptoms started last night. And I tested positive now too. Sinus pressure is crazy and bad headache. My son is the same way but my daughter just has a slight runny nose.


Damn, hopefully it passes quickly. You guys cozy up. <3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Symptoms started last night. And I tested positive now too. Sinus pressure is crazy and bad headache. My son is the same way but my daughter just has a slight runny nose.


Also stay hydrated feel better soon it helps


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

The 5 year old granddaughter 100.2 temperature this morning doctors appointment at 11 this morning so the waiting starts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

Just got done putting some ribs into the oven yummy my tummy saids


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

That sucks @DarkWeb  I hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 31, 2022)

We have The flu and strep going through the school . Thankfully mine are all graduated and just have to stay clear of the nieces and nephews .

@DarkWeb you and the family get to feeling better that goes for your granddaughter too @Jeffislovinlife .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Out of rosin.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 31, 2022)

That was quick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> That was quick


I thought there was more. Deciding if I should squish or buy more.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 31, 2022)

@Laughing Grass fire up the press and make you a new cake


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass fire up the press and make you a new cake


This is kinda talking to me. I had it once before and it was pretty nice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought there was more. Deciding if I should squish or buy more.


Do they deliver?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought there was more. Deciding if I should squish or buy more.


Stay warm.....turn on the press.......you drinking yet? It is your birthday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do they deliver?


I think they do, but I have to go out and get something to eat for lunch, getting hungry already. 



DarkWeb said:


> Stay warm.....turn on the press.......you drinking yet? It is your birthday


Not yet, I'm meeting up with my sister and a friend on Zoom tonight. Might be a few tequila shots involved.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is kinda talking to me. I had it once before and it was pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 5077582


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 31, 2022)

@Laughing Grass Tim Hortons sounds really good add some Baileys when you get back home .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @Laughing Grass Tim Hortons sounds really good add some Baileys when you get back home .


Not really a coffee drinker. I haven't tried those bieber balls yet. 








They’re here! The limited-edition lineup of Justin Bieber’s Timbiebs Timbits are now available at participating Tim Hortons restaurants in Canada and the U.S., along with a lineup of exclusive merch


The collection of three Timbiebs flavours – Chocolate White Fudge, Sour Cream Chocolate Chip, and Birthday Cake Waffle – was developed by Justin with Chef Tallis Voakes, Tim Hortons Director of Culinary Innovation. The co-branded merch* lineup was developed in collaboration with Justin and...




news.timhortons.ca


----------



## solakani (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


Happy Birthday, LG! Has it been a year already? Let's get the party started.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

solakani said:


> Happy Birthday, LG! Has it been a year already? Let's get the party started.









BobBitchen said:


> Happy birthday LG.


Thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

New owners of my mom's house get their keys in four minutes. Feels a little weird, I haven't lived there in 14 years, but I'm kinda sad to think someone else will be living there. I'll probably never step foot in Orillia as long as I live lol. 

Time to got get food.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New owners of my mom's house get their keys in four minutes. Feels a little weird, I haven't lived there in 14 years, but I'm kinda sad to think someone else will be living there. I'll probably never step foot in Orillia as long as I live lol.
> 
> Time to got get food.


I know how you feel, we never lived at the M in law's house but we spent a lot of time up there so I could go fishing and hunting. Sold that when she passed away. They'll put us in the ground up there someday in the cemetery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Symptoms started last night. And I tested positive now too. Sinus pressure is crazy and bad headache. My son is the same way but my daughter just has a slight runny nose.


Oh dear, I was hoping you’d be able to skip the symptoms, feel better soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is kinda talking to me. I had it once before and it was pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 5077582


Do both


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do both


I like the way you think! They didn't have the budder in stock. I'm going to try delivery from another dispensary. Probably shouldn't be driving anywhere today. 



raratt said:


> I know how you feel, we never lived at the M in law's house but we spent a lot of time up there so I could go fishing and hunting. Sold that when she passed away. They'll put us in the ground up there someday in the cemetery.


I'm glad you added in the cemetery. I don't have many good memories of the area lots in that house tho. I don't know where I want to be buried, never really thought of it. Maybe fire me off in a glitter bomb on NYE


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy View attachment 5077652


Glad you are feeling better!!

They look tasty!! I just had some bacon for lunch, and about to put on my Carhart full suit and go turn wrenches in my 20 degree garage.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy birthday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Barbie has covid pneumonia smh. Not doing too well. Fuckn covid.
Happy Birthday, dab away! I am!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Barbie has covid pneumonia smh. Not doing too well. Fuckn covid.
> Happy Birthday, dab away! I am!!!


Shit just keeps getting worse for you two. 

Dab delivery is scheduled for between 4:30 and 5:30.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shit just keeps getting worse for you two.
> 
> Dab delivery is scheduled for between 4:30 and 5:30.


You’re sending me dabs?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2022)

Man delivery sounds good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re sending me dabs?!


Lol I ordered some budder from the dispensary further away. Local one only had shatter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man delivery sounds good


And it's free same day as long as it's over $50 and ordered before 5pm. I'm gonna talk her into squishing a little after dinner too, I like having options.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 31, 2022)

Man, when I sweep my grow closet floor it takes 45 seconds to a minute, sanitation takes 2 minutes if I'm being overly detailed. 

Doing just the sweeping in a 2000 plant grow takes almost 6 hours and my shoulders are killing me. Enjoy your MMJ dabs Florida, think of my shoulders as you bake, I know I will as I hit this Bubba with my nectar collector.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I ordered some budder from the dispensary further away. Local one only had shatter.


I got some live resin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Barbie has covid pneumonia smh. Not doing too well. Fuckn covid.
> Happy Birthday, dab away! I am!!!


I'm so sorry. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I got some live resin.View attachment 5077761


So my dentist got a kitten at the beginning of Covid. It's three years old now and she brings it into her office as a therapy cat! It will hop up in your lap and purr while she does procedures. Unfortunately therapy cat stayed home today so I had to go it alone. I gotta remember to book therapy kitty for my next visit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So my dentist got a kitten at the beginning of Covid. It's three years old now and she brings it into her office as a therapy cat! It will hop up in your lap and purr while she does procedures. Unfortunately therapy cat stayed home today so I had to go it alone. I gotta remember to book therapy kitty for my next visit.


I want to make Sparkee my therapy cat.
He couldn’t wait for me to get home 2 years ago.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

Time check


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check


East coast is +3 hours from our time, so it must be dab time there...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to make Sparkee my therapy cat.
> He couldn’t wait for me to get home 2 years ago.
> View attachment 5077767View attachment 5077768View attachment 5077769View attachment 5077770


Awe, he loves his momma. I should get a kitty...More my speed these days, and God knows I need a therapy something!!

It's funny, I'm more of a dog person, but when I was a busy Realtor going into a lot of houses, cats would jump in my lap all the time and often the owners would be in shock saying the cat doesn't like anyone. Apparently cats find me trustworthy. Or my lap smells fishy


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Awe, he loves his momma. I should get a kitty...More my speed these days, and God knows I need a therapy something!!
> 
> It's funny, I'm more of a dog person, but when I was a busy Realtor going into a lot of houses, cats would jump in my lap all the time and often the owners would be in shock saying the cat doesn't like anyone. Apparently cats find me trustworthy. Or my lap smells fishy


I love them both. Cats are smart.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Why do I have this much shit? Anyone wanna help me go back in time and help me make my mom throw shit out before it's my problem?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Why do I have this much shit? Anyone wanna help me go back in time and help me make my mom throw shit out before it's my problem?


Fire seems to solve most of life’s problems


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Less than three hours ‘till Dry Feb starts


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fire seems to solve most of life’s problems


 but they're cool ass antiques I can't burn them, I just don't WANT them.

You want a really big fancy curio cabinet?


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Less than three hours ‘till Dry Feb starts
> 
> View attachment 5077941


Hey, your February sounds shitty...


----------



## lokie (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Why do I have this much shit? Anyone wanna help me go back in time and help me make my mom throw shit out before it's my problem?


Post on craigslist and facebook.

"Free Stuff"

Someone will be with you shortly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> but they're cool ass antiques I can't burn them, I just don't WANT them.
> 
> You want a really big fancy curio cabinet?


I don’t have curios to put in a cabinet.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> Post on craigslist and facebook.
> 
> "Free Stuff"
> 
> ...


You think KAREN with the cut wants an antique cabinet? Yeah. Actually you're right..


Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t have curios to put in a cabinet.


Want a handful? I got some dope ashtrays from before we were born in here


----------



## lokie (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t have curios to put in a cabinet.


Any Whatnots to brag about?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Less than three hours ‘till Dry Feb starts
> 
> View attachment 5077941


I like your style. Never thought of sucking shots through the nectar collector 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> but they're cool ass antiques I can't burn them, I just don't WANT them.
> 
> You want a really big fancy curio cabinet?


Pics please.. I need something for my glass. Was told again... no new glass blah blah blah 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's me!
> 
> Fifth time being 27


Happy bday LG....have fun if u haven't already


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, your February sounds shitty...


Dry February?? That doesn't have a nice ring to it, does it?!

The best part of February is it usually goes by quick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dry February?? That doesn't have a nice ring to it, does it?!
> 
> The best part of February is it usually goes by quick.



The_ best_ part about February is that it is Black History Month...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2022)

Good morning! This is my new segment called Your Daily Diagram. Enjoy...


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 1, 2022)

Been waking up at 4:20 the last few morns worrying about that damn sleep study that came out.

Anyway the coffee is good & it's time for another toke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Morning






How's everyone doing today?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the kiddos. You?

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. Slight hangover this morning, but not too bad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dry February?? That doesn't have a nice ring to it, does it?!
> 
> The best part of February is it usually goes by quick.


It sounded like a good idea months ago. Five of us are doing it trying to raise 5k combined. I'm up to $700 and it's only the 1st lol. I'm getting drunk when I hit $1,000


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Where TF is everyone?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Slept late. Where are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's the kiddos. You?
> 
> SH420


Daughter has a slight fever but really nothing else......lol she's got energy driving me nuts. Me and my boy slight fever, headache, really runny nose but really stuffed up in sinuses, sore throat and just really run down. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Slept late. Where are you?


I'm here, chugging orange gatorade.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm here, chugging orange gatorade.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Daughter has a slight fever but really nothing else......lol she's got energy driving me nuts. Me and my boy slight fever, headache, really runny nose but really stuffed up in sinuses, sore throat and just really run down. Thanks for asking.


You sound like we did 3 weeks ago.
G/L - hydrate & rest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Everyone was lame last night. I have to work tomorrow, have to get up with the baby.  I still went to the dog park at 6:30 this morning. Wussies.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Daughter has a slight fever but really nothing else......lol she's got energy driving me nuts. Me and my boy slight fever, headache, really runny nose but really stuffed up in sinuses, sore throat and just really run down. Thanks for asking.


You think it may be the Rona, or the flu? Both are going around like mad where I live currently.
Hope you and the fam recover quickly, I hear wake and baking helps, imma try it right now myself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You think it may be the Rona, or the flu? Both are going around like mad where I live currently.
> Hope you and the fam recover quickly, I hear wake and baking helps, imma try it right now myself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078104


Oh yeah it's covid. Kids and I tested positive.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah it's covid. Kids and I tested positive.


Damn man I feel ya, I’m still pretty fucked myself. Chicken soup and Gatorade 

Get those electrolytes into you.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday. Slight hangover this morning, but not too bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


That should be my avatar. I'm glad it's nothing more serious, so far. Take as much down time as you can.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Burned my face with a hot torch last night lol close to my temple.
“You can put an eye out with that kid!”


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You sound like we did 3 weeks ago.
> G/L - hydrate & rest.


It's only been Gatorade, seltzer and tea. I'd love to get rest but my mind won't let me. LOL my wife gave me crap for wanting to paint the basement today. She's probably right 



Laughing Grass said:


> Everyone was lame last night. I have to work tomorrow, have to get up with the baby.  I still went to the dog park at 6:30 this morning. Wussies.


Lame.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Burned my face with a hot torch last night lol close to my temple.
> “You can put an eye out with that kid!”


You ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Burned my face with a hot torch last night lol close to my temple.
> “You can put an eye out with that kid!”


 is the skin red of blistered? If blistered coat it with Neosporin. Obviously stay further away from that torch and consider cutting your hair shorter if you can't  feel better.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You ok?


Yeah thanks. I’m dangerous, ask anyone. I need an erig.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's only been Gatorade, seltzer and tea. I'd love to get rest but my mind won't let me. LOL my wife gave me crap for wanting to paint the basement today. She's probably right
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.


You're in a negative nitrogen balance, stand down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

These are awesome too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lame.


IKR... and when their birthdays come I'll be expected to show up ready to party. I don't like zoom.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> is the skin red of blistered? If blistered coat it with Neosporin. Obviously stay further away from that torch and consider cutting your hair shorter if you can't  feel better.


Barbie said what happened to your face. She guessed dabbing right away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> These are awesome too.
> View attachment 5078115


Pedialyte is good stuff too. I had no idea that stuff was made for kids.  I saw my sister giving it to her daughter and thought to myself isn't she a little young for a hangover.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Barbie said what happened to your face. She guessed dabbing right away.


Kinda feel bad for giving that a laugh reaction.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I like your style. Never thought of sucking shots through the nectar collector
> 
> SH420


They shouldn't have called it a straw if I wasn't supposed to drink with it. 

I've noticed that when I smoke rosin it turns black inside, it doesn't happen with resins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda feel bad for giving that a laugh reaction.


I saw the whole thing go down in my imagination.......I lol'd


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw the whole thing go down in my imagination.......I lol'd


I accidently touched my forearm on a hot banger. I feel her pain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accidently touched my forearm on a hot banger. I feel her pain.


Now that you've gotten the proper heat treatment.....it shouldn't happen again


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

@manfredo ran across this during my morning reading:








FDA OKs New Option for Two Types of Retinal Disease


Faricimab noninferior to aflibercept for nAMD and DME, with fewer injections




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It sounded like a good idea months ago. Five of us are doing it trying to raise 5k combined. I'm up to $700 and it's only the 1st lol. I'm getting drunk when I hit $1,000


What is the 5K for?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR... and when their birthdays come I'll be expected to show up ready to party. I don't like zoom.


Whaaaat is going on


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda feel bad for giving that a laugh reaction.


I lol too


----------



## solakani (Feb 1, 2022)

Wasted on kush last night. I am pretty much a lightweight. It has been a year since I looked at my stash of buds. Some of them are in surprisingly good shape. Going for for my AK47. It is dry but the terps are insane. Armed and dangerous!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @manfredo ran across this during my morning reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That's the only good thing about this...There's lots of study's and trials going on.

I read they have drops in clinical trials right now that will, they hope, eliminate the need for eye injections. I watched an eye injection on YouTube. It looks invasive, but I'd do it if necessary....But certainly the fewer the better!!

I see the specialist a week from today.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thank you. That's the only good thing about this...There's lots of study's and trials going on.
> 
> I read they have drops in clinical trials right now that will, they hope, eliminate the need for eye injections. I watched an eye injection on YouTube. It looks invasive, but I'd do it if necessary....But certainly the fewer the better!!
> 
> I see the specialist a week from today.


The injections look horrific but don't feel terrible. My husband had a retinal detachment with lattice degeneration. He had multiple cryoretinopexy's, vitrectomy and scleral banding with many injections. They saved his vision. He's 20/15 now in both eyes, shockingly better than my vision LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the 5K for?


It's an annual fund raiser for the Canadian Cancer Society.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Whaaaat is going on


Double standards.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

Add me to the list....Damn I got sick last night. Ate a good dinner and shortly after had a weird stomach ache.... not in my gut but up higher, with lots of gas. Went to bed and woke at 3 in dire pain....Vomited 3 times between then and 6 am. Feel like someone punched my gut a few dozen times. I have not had a tummy ache like that in a long time. 

And I have an ATV screaming for repairs....ugh. And snow on the way...Now 3-6 inches, so it's gone down from the 10" they were predicting.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's an annual fund raiser for the Canadian Cancer Society.


Why is it called Dry February? No booze??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> These are awesome too.
> View attachment 5078115


I drink one of those every morning - I like the energy "boost" they give me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Why is it called Dry February? No booze??


Yea it's like movember but more people can participate.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5078125


That's a terrible name!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a terrible name!


----------



## solakani (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a terrible name!


Thanks for the heads up. Don't google it. THCA tops out at ~30 so what am I looking at?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Add me to the list....Damn I got sick last night. Ate a good dinner and shortly after had a weird stomach ache.... not in my gut but up higher, with lots of gas. Went to bed and woke at 3 in dire pain....Vomited 3 times between then and 6 am. Feel like someone punched my gut a few dozen times. I have not had a tummy ache like that in a long time.
> 
> And I have an ATV screaming for repairs....ugh. And snow on the way...Now 3-6 inches, so it's gone down from the 10" they were predicting.


Right upper epigastric pain and those symptoms are often associated with cholecystitis (gallbladder).


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I drink one of those every morning - I like the energy "boost" they give me.


They're what kept me on my skis some days. That Red Bull, whiskey and weed lol and breakfast sandwiches with chicken fingers and hot sauce


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Don't google it. THCA tops out at ~30 so what am I looking at?


*Total THC = THC + (THCA × 0.877)*


----------



## bk78 (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5078125


The Rona gave me dirty squirts


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The Rona gave me dirty squirts


I'm so glad that's not happening


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The Rona gave me dirty squirts


Explains the run on toilet paper


----------



## bk78 (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm so glad that's not happening


It may be from the Gatorade and soup for the last 4 days


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 1, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones. 
Packing packing packing


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

N wind at 15, gusts to 20, 44 degrees. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind recently? With the fire down by Big Sur awhile ago I don't think there is a fire season anymore, all we need is wind.  
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> N wind at 15, gusts to 20, 44 degrees. Have I mentioned *how much I hate the north wind *recently? With the fire down by Big Sur awhile ago I don't think there is a fire season anymore, all we need is wind.
> Mornin.


You and me too....Unless it's summertime, then I'll take it!


The 2 doe that have been coming for dinner every night are getting bold. I just put out 2 cups of bird food and within minutes they were here, and ate it all. They'll be knocking on the door next, lol. I feel for everything that has to live in these frigid conditions.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

Good morning. Everyone feeling better?

Hot coffee and dabs comin right up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning. Everyone feeling better?
> 
> Hot coffee and dabs comin right up
> View attachment 5078151


that's a BIG dab lol. What is that glass rainbow thing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning. Everyone feeling better?
> 
> Hot coffee and dabs comin right up
> View attachment 5078151


I like that piece in the background.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's a BIG dab lol. What is that glass rainbow thing?


Banger cap. If you don't have one you should get one. Good addition to the tool box.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Banger cap. If you don't have one you should get one. Good addition to the tool box.


I have one on mine. It doesn't have a rainbow tho  I barely use this anymore.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)

A little bit of good news the granddaughter is negative just a touch of the flu


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You and me too....Unless it's summertime, then I'll take it!
> 
> 
> The 2 doe that have been coming for dinner every night are getting bold. I just put out 2 cups of bird food and within minutes they were here, and ate it all. They'll be knocking on the door next, lol. I feel for everything that has to live in these frigid conditions.
> ...


I have a small herd that hangs around the yard but right around Nov they go deep into the woods. A few days ago I could hear a couple of them snorting and blustering on outside the window. I might throw some apples out for them later on. Most are just yearlings.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's a BIG dab lol. What is that glass rainbow thing?


Its not _that _big, lol 

That rainbow glass is a carb cap. You need a good quartz banger and cap do those low and slow dabs. It helps move the oils around.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 1, 2022)

@manfredo just be careful feeding the deer. I know you did your research and just a little to much to fast can kill them .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have one on mine. It doesn't have a rainbow tho  I barely use this anymore.
> 
> View attachment 5078158


That is a sweet rig. So sleek. 

They might have different attachments available?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A little bit of good news the granddaughter is negative just a touch of the flu


Glad she's negative but sorry she's sick. Its so sad when the the little ones fall ill. I hate it. 

Hope she's feeling better and back to herself soon.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @manfredo just be careful feeding the deer. I know you did your research and just a little to much to fast can kill them .


I throw a couple apples out once in a great while for whatevers foraging outside or if I see a nursing momma (rare this time of year) but its really bad idea. You can tell they dont need it anyway. I think its that human instinct to wanna "help".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have a small herd that hangs around the yard but right around Nov they go deep into the woods. A few days ago I could hear a couple of them snorting and blustering on outside the window. I might throw some apples out for them later on. Most are just yearlings.
> View attachment 5078161


So if I stand outside your window, snorting and blustering you'll throw food at me?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2022)

Morning everyone, sorry I haven't been around, been fight the local phone company here....hope everyone is warm and cozy...

Woke up this morning to a nice 50f going to be 70f this afternoon, but that's going to change come Wednesday night, blue norther coming through that night Temps Thursday 32f and rain, freezing rain and sleet coming, gonna stay like through to Saturday and move east, so beware ok....

Coffee is up, warm up are ready

Now the have some breakfast and back into the fight.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So if I stand outside your window, snorting and blustering you'll throw food at me?


Hell yeah


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 1, 2022)

He’s getting closer to being finished and have to leave for a bit .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> That is a sweet rig. So sleek.
> 
> They might have different attachments available?


Wow they have rainbow carb cap!









RöK Concentrate Bullet Carb Cap | Full Spectrum


This bullet style carb cap for the Pulsar RöK Full Spectrum is made with iridescent borosilicate glass and measures 21mm in diameter and 42mm tall. Provides an excellent air seal with the beveled edge of the silicone collar. The cap can also be used with a variety of banger nails.




www.pulsarvaporizers.com





And a rainbow pulsar. My only complaint is the coils don't last very long and they're kinda expensive.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So if I stand outside your window, snorting and blustering you'll throw food at me?


Obviously we need her address!


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hell yeah
> View attachment 5078179


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Obviously we need her address!


lol if she said caramel apples.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The Rona gave me dirty squirts


Me too ugh


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

The ATV is alive! But not done by a long shot. I still have to rebuild a few things, and then put it all back together, but I can do the rebuilding portion in my basement workshop....and then drive it into the sun to re-assemble.

It was stuck in limp mode, which they make complicated to un-do so you'll take it in for service. 

Time to vape a bowl til I can feel my toes again!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

@shrxhky420 my nectar collector stand is out for delivery.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The ATV is alive! But not done by a long shot. I still have to rebuild a few things, and then put it all back together, but I can do the rebuilding portion in my basement workshop....and then drive it into the sun to re-assemble.
> 
> It was stuck in limp mode, which they make complicated to un-do so you'll take it in for service.
> 
> Time to vape a bowl til I can feel my toes again!


Drop by and get my tiller to run, it is warmer here... Stupid ethanol gas.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow they have rainbow carb cap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Pulsar products. Oh and Puffco too. Return to the dispensary no questions asked when mine quit charging and they gave me the rainbow instead of the black one I had.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love Pulsar products. Oh and Puffco too. Return to the dispensary no questions asked when mine quit charging and they gave me the rainbow instead of the black one I had.View attachment 5078218


How well does that work compared to your straw and torch?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love Pulsar products. Oh and Puffco too. Return to the dispensary no questions asked when mine quit charging and they gave me the rainbow instead of the black one I had.View attachment 5078218


I told the kid it was really discreet.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How well does that work compared to your straw and torch?


Nice and no fuckn torch involved. And you get big rips or tiny tokes. And I can cruise around the house with it, or the car.
I love it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nice and no fuckn torch involved. And you get big rips or tiny tokes. And I can cruise around the house with it, or the car.
> I love it.


is the coil replaceable?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the coil replaceable?


Ceramic


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the coil replaceable?


I can return it and get another one forever.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ceramic


I think the technology has improved since I bought the utilian. I wouldn't mind having a way to make dabs portable... my erig isn't very stealthy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think the technology has improved since I bought the utilian. I wouldn't mind having a way to make dabs portable... my erig isn't very stealthy.


Puffco is the way to go. It’s got a ceramic oven instead of coils. There’s a dipper inside the cap that’s ceramic that you can use to dab.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Puffco is the way to go. It’s got a ceramic oven instead of coils. There’s a dipper inside the cap that’s ceramic that you can use to dab.


$110 CAD . They ain't cheap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

LOL didn't we do this a month ago with the "Lookah"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL didn't we do this a month ago with the "Lookah"


Was that puffco?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL didn't we do this a month ago with the "Lookah"


I've smoked so much weed the past three days, I don't have much of a memory anymore.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2022)

Evolve Plus

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Evolve Plus
> 
> SH420


That one is only $45 cad... and it works with 510 threaded cartridges.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $110 CAD . They ain't cheap.


No it’s not cheap but it’s worth it. Not Chinese. It’s pretty heavy too. Helps me not do a big straw dab.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $110 CAD . They ain't cheap.


It’s lifetime warranty. I’m sure your dispensary would have it. Call around.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Totally over Evolve products.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL didn't we do this a month ago with the "Lookah"


I went with the Evri and Mini Dive and I love them both


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the coil replaceable?











Puffco Plus Chamber


The High Times Award-Winning Puffco Plus Chamber features a large all ceramic chamber dedicated to optimizing capacity and essence. Engineered with time and quality in mind to enhance the Puffco experience.




www.puffco.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I went with the Evri and Mini Dive and I love them both


I want the evri later


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm out on this one lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

A car comes first.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm out on this one lol


Hard to breathe and glued to the chillins?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

Oh shit it’s February Fools Day! Don’t go Brady


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hard to breathe and glued to the chillins?


I'm video gamed out......


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 1, 2022)

There’s three cats on the bed that won’t let me in to nap. It’s a king size bed.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Obviously we need her address!


Oh, boy...time for giving directions. 
That used to be the state pastime before google ruined everything.
Remember when I asked her about the giant blueberry? lol.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How well does that work compared to your straw and torch?


The big question is can you burn your face with it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> The big question is can you burn your face with it...


I would prefer to not burn my face.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

I've been putting the dab in pin joints and keep forgetting its in there. 
I'll stop and look at the joint funny, say something profound like "duh. wow, huh?"
It really kicks like a mule when you forget on a big huff relighting it.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

Mule kickin time, I'll forget there's dab in this joint in a minute.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Shit I'm late!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit I'm late!


Where are you on this map?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

dab stand hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> dab stand hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> View attachment 5078287


Did your dab stand make a freight detour to Ottowa this weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Did your dab stand make a freight detour to Ottowa this weekend?


This shipment was weird. 

It showed received by Canada Post in Richmond, BC on Jan 27th, then nothing until this morning when it was in Mississauga, ON and out for delivery at 10:30am


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL didn't we do this a month ago with the "Lookah"


I still have not used mine....Taking a break from dabbing for a spell.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This shipment was weird.
> 
> It showed received by Canada Post in Richmond, BC on Jan 27th, then nothing until this morning when it was in Mississauga, ON and out for delivery at 10:30am


That's about right, 4 days in a truck to a distribution facility, but then it usually goes to a local office.
USPS/ UPS tracking doesn't always show up quickly, they aren't as currently updated as in-house systems.
Or they just say "delivery delayed" at 5pm later today.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

The ATV is fixed 100%, and ready to plow. Whew, with one day to spare! Didn't cost me a a penny. I can not believe the belt is still in great shape, after 17 years of plowing snow. And a lot of snow, not just my driveway. This is the beast that did all my rentals, neighbors, etc. 
I know it would have been a $600-$1000 repair bill, so worth cold toes. 

Ok, I definitely deserve a long hot shower after all that...what a day!! Started out in the fetal position, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's about right, 4 days in a truck to a distribution facility, but then it usually goes to a local office.
> USPS/ UPS tracking doesn't always show up quickly, they aren't as currently updated as in-house systems.
> Or they just say "delivery delayed" at 5pm later today.


In my area Canada Post is famous for dropping off those undeliverable cards and you have to go to the post office the next day and pick it up. I skipped over your Ottawa comment 'cause we can't be political in here.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I skipped over your Ottawa comment


The Senators are there eh?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2022)

Finally actually got someone to do something, should be fixed up tomorrow. Think I am missing some hair after this....fax me a tall beer and a doobie please...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2022)

Make that a doobie salad....just for good measure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> The Senators are there eh?


Unelected!


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

If you live in one of the pretty color areas have fun.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5078390


Same one I have
Nice! I place it between the metal and glass bump. Feels more secure to me.


SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Steampunk ish.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you live in one of the pretty color areas have fun.
> 
> View attachment 5078392


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Same one I have
> Nice! I place it between the metal and glass bump. Feels more secure to me.
> View attachment 5078391
> 
> SH420


that’s way better! It didn’t feel very secure the way I had it


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Couldn't find anything in the freezer I really wanted for dinner but I found some cans of Minestrone soup. That and a melted cheese should do fine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you live in one of the pretty color areas have fun.
> 
> View attachment 5078392


Only 10 to 20cm here. Still haven’t finished clearing all the roads from the last storm


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

Working in the garage keep me an appetite. Burritos yum!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Working in the garage keep me an appetite. Burritos yum!View attachment 5078412


Waiting patiently


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Waiting patientlyView attachment 5078430


+Rep for that one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)

Could not wait any longer


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Could not wait any longer View attachment 5078450


Damn it where's mine! LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5078480


Tell ‘em Jeff sent you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5078480


Can that bike get through deep snow?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it where's mine! LOL


You like bratwurst?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You like bratwurst?
> View attachment 5078491


Oh do I


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

Have any of you signed up yet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have any of you signed up yet?
> 
> View attachment 5078496


Lmao I didn't see that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lmao I didn't see that!


I dare you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You like bratwurst?
> View attachment 5078491


Rabbit food on a brat ? You snuck in your edible dessert prior to plating didnt ya . Got all creative and shit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.


I did the last one. It’s only fair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

For Science


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have any of you signed up yet?



Whoa! That might be worth turning off my ad blocker.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Whoa! That might be worth turning off my ad blocker.


I thought _*that*_ was the contest, I was looking for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For Science


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only 10 to 20cm here. Still haven’t finished clearing all the roads from the last storm
> 
> View attachment 5078401


Yep, this is the storm that had me out working on my plow in the cold today!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

We have even more predicted...at least it's warmer...January was a SOB!!!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Rabbit food on a brat ? You snuck in your edible dessert prior to plating didnt ya . Got all creative and shit


I just didn't have time to do onions and peppers, you need to have something besides senf and beer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5078506
> 
> 
> We have even more predicted...at least it's warmer...January was a SOB!!!


I'm finally getting a foot + lol and I feel like crap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm finally getting a foot + lol and I feel like crap.


you know what would make you feel better?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5078510


I know....I know...you've definitely gotten the pic's


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you know what would make you feel better?


Oh please tell me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh please tell me


Maybe it would make me feel better


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe it would make me feel better


Shit what is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit what is it?


You signing up for smoke and poke!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You signing up for smoke and poke!


Nope


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just didn't have time to do onions and peppers, you need to have something besides senf and beer.


That’s a tough call … far be it for me to question the creativity of the artist but I always defer to “what would Ted Allen do “ 







Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5078519


Nagh I don't have any sock accounts I can sacrifice.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nagh I don't have any sock accounts I can sacrifice.....


Actually I can't even find this ad while searching for it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually I can't even find this ad while searching for it....


i got so much spam from that small penis dating site!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i got so much spam from that small penis dating site!


It couldn't be that much....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually I can't even find this ad while searching for it....


You're welcome 






SmokeAndPoke







www.smokeandpoke.com





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i got so much spam from that small penis dating site!


So yeah what what was the name of that site again?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2022)

Good morning! Here is Your Daily Diagram.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For Science


I did, accidentally


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2022)

My daughter just started working at a covid test manufacturer, she's a lab tech working night shift.
She's finally putting that $250k education to work after 8 years...arg.
Maybe moving out with the cat is next.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

@DarkWeb how's the family? How are you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

@shrxhky420 sorry bout last night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

Hey we just lost a GOAT. The Rays suck. Lighting has to come thru for us.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i got so much spam from that small penis dating site!


Stoners have small ones?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> So yeah what what was the name of that site again?








Small penis dating site : Dinky One


Small penis and micro penis online dating site. For men with a small penis and people who prefer it that way.




dinkyone.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It couldn't be that much....


Your post was way better before the edit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Stoners have small ones?


Lol I didn't think to check


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Good morning, happy Wednesday. 

I tested my limits with dabbing last night. Six, six dabs iis too many!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Wake up!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, boy...time for giving directions.
> That used to be the state pastime before google ruined everything.
> Remember when I asked her about the giant blueberry? lol.


Thank god for GPS


Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Wednesday.
> 
> I tested my limits with dabbing last night. Six, six dabs iis too many!


Now, just work up to it, good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wake up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb how's the family? How are you?


I thought it was getting better last night but nope still crappy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god for GPS
> 
> Now, just work up to it, good morning.


lol I made myself feel a little queasy from so much. 

morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5078711


I slept in. Like summer here today. Time to get the shorts out!


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I slept in. Like summer here today. Time to get the shorts out!
> 
> View attachment 5078712


Must be nice XDD It's -20c here right now =/


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god for GPS
> 
> Now, just work up to it, good morning.


LOL gps doesn't work here. There's actually state road signs saying "stop, turn around, your GPS is wrong"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> Must be nice XDD It's -20c here right now =/


It's glorious after the January we had. We're supposed to get 20cm of snow by tomorrow


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 2, 2022)

Shovel. Pack. Shovel. Pack.
Good chill, morning ones. Someone come slap mother nature for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL gps doesn't work here. There's actually state road signs saying "stop, turn around, your GPS is wrong"






You will never have to worry about me visiting you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You will never have to worry about me visiting you



Summertime is nice.......all 3 weeks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Shovel. Pack. Shovel. Pack.
> Good chill, morning ones. Someone come slap mother nature for me.


Last sleep in the old house. How you feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Summertime is nice.......all 3 weeks


Without GPS I'd never find you in those 21 days  So come to Disneyland I'll meet you there. We have GPS.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last sleep in the old house. How you feeling?


Sleep? Huh?? Did I mention the snow storm? Is this Canada's dandruff? 
Busy, but I think I'll be mostly done in a few hours. Kind of scared nervous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sleep? Huh?? Did I mention the snow storm? Is this Canada's dandruff?
> Busy, but I think I'll be mostly done in a few hours. Kind of scared nervous.


Clearly you aren't doing enough dabs or edibles.  It's not snowing yet, hopefully it loses its oomph before it gets here.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Small penis dating site : Dinky One
> 
> 
> Small penis and micro penis online dating site. For men with a small penis and people who prefer it that way.
> ...


Lol im good. Micropenis oufda, reminds me i need to order one of those counterfit Microsoft shirts that says Microshaft. I would rock that just to get a laugh.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clearly you aren't doing enough dabs or edibles.  It's not snowing yet, hopefully it loses its oomph before it gets here.


Not enough edibles? Don't even suggest a thing like that. Weed is what's keeping me awake  
I got a super sus' jar of oil if you want a dropper full


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Lol im good. Micropenis oufda, reminds me i need to order one of those counterfit Microsoft shirts that says Microshaft. I would rock that just to get a laugh.


You did ask... You can't talk to anyone without buying a subscription  I was going to have a _little_ fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not enough edibles? Don't even suggest a thing like that. Weed is what's keeping me awake
> I got a super sus' jar of oil if you want a dropper full


Trying to poison me? My limit for edibles is somewhere around 50mg.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to poison me? My limit for edibles is somewhere around 50mg.


Oh, yeah, don't take a whole dropper. That sounds like a bad ride!
I get into a focus zone if I go really high dose on edibles. I forgot the aches and sleepiness and just do stuff until the stuff is done. I'll probably sleep for 3 days straight like Monday...


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

Welcome to day two of north wind. I successfully avoided going very far from home yesterday, however I have a command performance in town today. Flannel time. 
Who mows their lawn at 0700 anyway? Idiot.
OK, I'm better now.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, yeah, don't take a whole dropper. That sounds like a bad ride!
> I get into a focus zone if I go really high dose on edibles. I forgot the aches and sleepiness and just do stuff until the stuff is done. I'll probably sleep for 3 days straight like Monday...


I'm amazed you can function on edibles. I can't even remember my own name. It's going to be fun to watch the dogs run around and explore their new environment. Any cool off leash parks nearby?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Welcome to day two of north wind. I successfully avoided going very far from home yesterday, however I have a command performance in town today. Flannel time.
> Who mows their lawn at 0700 anyway? Idiot.
> OK, I'm better now.
> Mornin.


Come stay here for a week, you'll learn to sleep through a nuclear blast.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, boy...time for giving directions.
> That used to be the state pastime before google ruined everything.
> Remember when I asked her about the giant blueberry? lol.


Thank God for GPS!!

Where have seen that sign? Given mileage thats gotta be somewhere around Augusta/Waterville?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm amazed you can function on edibles. I can't even remember my own name. It's going to be fun to watch the dogs run around and explore their new environment. Any cool off leash parks nearby?


It's an acquired skill 

No dog parks, but we aren't dog park people. I hope they like their yard.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2022)

So I got to thinkin last night about those Puffcos you guys have.

Are those the ones you can add the cool heady glass attachments too?

like this



I could google but I'm lazy and those headshops are big time suck for me. I'd spend hours window shopping for glass I cant really afford.

@Laughing Grass would something like this attach to yours?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Without GPS I'd never find you in those 21 days  So come to Disneyland I'll meet you there. We have GPS.


We have what's called "class 4" roads. Old roads that are more trail than road


Laughing Grass said:


> I'm amazed you can function on edibles. I can't even remember my own name. It's going to be fun to watch the dogs run around and explore their new environment. Any cool off leash parks nearby?


Well your idea of edibles is in a different league lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL gps doesn't work here. There's actually state road signs saying "stop, turn around, your GPS is wrong"


There's a street here that stops on either side of the highway. The GPS in my car always tells me you can go straight through, apple maps and google maps seems to know better.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to poison me? My limit for edibles is somewhere around 50mg.


Thats about 45mgs higher than my limit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thats about 45mgs higher than my limit.


You would love our legal edibles. 10mg maximum dose.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well your idea of edibles is in a different league lol


That wasn't my normal recipe. I'm afraid of those cookies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's an acquired skill
> 
> No dog parks, but we aren't dog park people. I hope they like their yard.


Early morning off leash parks are some of the best places to people watch. All the crazies are out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a street here that stops on either side of the highway. The GPS in my car always tells me you can go straight through, apple maps and google maps seems to know better.
> 
> View attachment 5078770


Yeah lots of roads like that also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah lots of roads like that also.


I would use apple maps more if I didn't have to plug in a cable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That wasn't my normal recipe. I'm afraid of those cookies.


After being high for the whole day after I think a half is a better option lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> After being high for the whole day after I think a half is a better option lol


You were high the day after? Lol awesome. I only tried a half cookie when I saw how messed up my partner was.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Wednesday.
> 
> I tested my limits with dabbing last night. Six, six dabs iis too many!


I did 2 dabs last night for the 1st time in over a week, because i was feeling relaxed. Well I wasn't relaxed for long...Instant anxiety. I think it might be the strain partly though....

I did wind up sleeping to 10:30 AM though!! But I didn't get to sleep til around 3 am.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I slept in. Like summer here today. Time to get the shorts out!
> 
> View attachment 5078712


I'm getting a haircut and then going to hand wash my car! And pickup some more rocksalt for the incoming ice storm. 41F expected. woohoo, break out the shorts, ,lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You were high the day after? Lol awesome. I only tried a half cookie when I saw how messed up my partner was.


Oh yeah, I definitely felt it the next day. If the kids weren't sick. It'd be the perfect thing to knock me out, so I could sleep these last few days.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We have what's called "class 4" roads. Old roads that are more trail than road
> 
> 
> Well your idea of edibles is in a different league lol


Where are you? New Hampshire? Connecticut? My sis just moved from Marlborough to somewhere in Connecticut. I have not been there yet, and I keep hearing about it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Where are you? New Hampshire? Connecticut? My sis just moved from Marlborough to somewhere in Connecticut. I have not been there yet, and I keep hearing about it!



The Green Mountains. Man it's beautiful today. I wish I could go out....I gotta at least get some wood. It's too nice to not go out.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That wasn't my normal recipe. I'm afraid of those cookies.


I made a batch of cannabutter and I have no idea the amount of THC in it. I kind of read the directions wrong when making it and used about 3X the bud it said to use.  I guess I could use part regular butter along with it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

Geez now winobarbie is getting oxygen. Dr said if there was any around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did 2 dabs last night for the 1st time in over a week, because i was feeling relaxed. Well I wasn't relaxed for long...Instant anxiety. I think it might be the strain partly though....
> 
> I did wind up sleeping to 10:30 AM though!! But I didn't get to sleep til around 3 am.


Maybe try a little benadryl next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm getting a haircut and then going to hand wash my car! And pickup some more rocksalt for the incoming ice storm. 41F expected. woohoo, break out the shorts, ,lol.


we're getting slushy rain and the temper, didn't get a chance to get the shorts out 



DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah, I definitely felt it the next day. If the kids weren't sick. It'd be the perfect thing to knock me out, so I could sleep these last few days.


Maybe a half cookie after the kids are in bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> we're getting slushy rain and the temper, didn't get a chance to get the shorts out
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a half cookie after the kids are in bed.


Not till they get better. I can't be useless if they need me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not till they get better. I can't be useless if they need me.


I'll be useless for both of us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Geez now winobarbie is getting oxygen. Dr said if there was any around.


 Were they able find oxygen for her?


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> the temper


It makes you mad?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> It makes you mad?


Anger issues 

It's what happens when I'm being useless for two.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)

finally....ugh

welp the north wind is here, starting to get signs of misty rain already, what a precurser eh, as the day turns into night, rain, starting early in the morning freezing rain.....ugh till about 1pm, then it clears out, and here comes the really cold air, 22 for thursday night, 32 for tomorrow all day, then it starts heading east......so beware.....if this can hit us this hard.....food for thought....


Ercot you POS's u better be ready....people are gonna be pissed if you fail.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were they able find oxygen for her?


Not yet, we’re waiting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm here


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet, we’re waiting.


damn wino needs O2??

if you lived closer i would tell ya to grab one of my wife bottles, they put her on O2 as needed...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn wino needs O2??
> 
> if you lived closer i would tell ya to grab one of my wife bottles, they put her on O2 as needed...


Yeah she’s got covid pneumonia boo


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh yeah, pain dr hooking me up with a wheelchair!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah she’s got covid pneumonia boo


that really sux love, sorry to hear that.......wish i could help honestly......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, pain dr hooking me up with a wheelchair!


wheelchair racing, i'm in......


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2022)

I got my car washed, and a buddy stopped by with his super filthy pickup truck so we washed that too. Not sure why, because 

tomorrow is going to be a sloppy mess.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wheelchair racing, i'm in......


It’s electric cause of my arm. Have to tune it up.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2022)

I tried some CBD oil today for pain....At the hair salon. I was told I might want to start coloring my hair again because it's starting to look like a dead squirrels  Friends are honest!

Gossip centers they should call salons, lol.

Friends there were telling me there daughter has a new boyfriend...They showed me his pic, and I said "does he smoke?" as he looked super nerdy, and their daughter is a dab queen! (she gave me my 1st dab ever) They said, he didn't smoke, and the first time she got him high he blacked out, and she thought she killed him


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s electric cause of my arm. Have to tune it up.


so we talking turbo charger or nitrous???


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so we talking turbo charger or nitrous???


Nitrous switch




Wait, I’m tired of breaking everything. Put bubbles all around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nitrous switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


note to self: make sure to put bubble wrap around Paul........


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank God for GPS!!
> 
> Where have seen that sign? Given mileage thats gotta be somewhere around Augusta/Waterville?


Those were in Lynchville and Casco, I think there's more in some of the towns listed in Oxford Co.

Got a dab restock today, the Mac1 looks fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

I cought one! 


That really came out of the dryer like that


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Those were in Lynchville and Casco, I think there's more in some of the towns listed in Oxford Co.
> 
> Got a dab restock today, the Mac1 looks fun.
> View attachment 5078941


Damn I can't wait for this stuff to be available here in NY....Looks tasty, enjoy!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got my car washed, and a buddy stopped by with his super filthy pickup truck so we washed that too. Not sure why, because
> 
> tomorrow is going to be a sloppy mess.
> 
> View attachment 5078927


I'm convinced vehicle washing is the modern form of a rain dance.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2022)

Good morning! Start the day right with your Daily Diagram.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2022)

Gonna start at the coast today and then to NH lakes, that should be a 3 ring circus on the ice by now.
BBQ steak and cheese with hash browns should get me there.
No dab joints for lunch, needed a nap afterward yesterday. The next customer said "you're a cool dude" which means I was way too stoned.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

What day is it? Everyone need GD bottles of oxygen today?
Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Morning






It's raining now but supposed to get 14"+ Finally some real snow. And I'm sick 

Stay safe to those that don't like it......just stay in and watch the plants


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We only got a few centimeters. Big nothingburger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We only got a few centimeters. Big nothingburger.


To be honest with being sick I would be fine if it doesn't hit. But I don't see that happening. Supposed to be around an inch and a half a hour around midnight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> To be honest with being sick I would be fine if it doesn't hit. But I don't see that happening. Supposed to be around an inch and a half a hour around midnight.


Still feeling shitty.  How many days has it been since the tests?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still feeling shitty.  How many days has it been since the tests?


I don’t think those tests are accurate.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

Oh yeah, 80 today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still feeling shitty.  How many days has it been since the tests?


Monday morning. Maybe it's a little better today. Just choked up a lung


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

I have a feeling the wino will be in the hospital today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t think those tests are accurate.


I only have experience with the abbott rapid tests. They successfully detected covid in my sister and BIL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have a feeling the wino will be in the hospital today.


Is there a shortage in oxygen?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t think those tests are accurate.


I don't think the numbers of new cases are going to be accurate after all these at home tests. How many people get a positive and report it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good morning! Start the day right with your Daily Diagram.


How is your PT and recovering coming? You haven't updated us in a while.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there a shortage in oxygen?


Big time here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Big time here


Did they give you any indication that you would get some today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

I’m going down to Bradenton to get the oxygen machine that I gave my parents. 
Anything to keep her out of the hospital.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's @Rsawr's moving day.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they give you any indication that you would get some today?


Not at all 
Congratulations


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there a shortage in oxygen?


Not in the hospital and it's better oxygen.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What day is it? Everyone need GD bottles of oxygen today?
> Morning


Yes! I cant seem to get a delivery for my loved one from neither Lincare nor Rotech, the only two companies for this side of the state and I'm ready to pull my effing hair out in frustration.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes! I cant seem to get a delivery for my loved one from neither Lincare nor Rotech, the only two companies for this side of the state and I'm ready to pull my effing hair out in frustration.


I’m sorry, I understand. :Hug:


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Wife started feeling it late last night. Positive this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife started feeling it late last night. Positive this morning.


I hope it's mild and she gets better fast.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife started feeling it late last night. Positive this morning.


I hope its mild she's better soon 


Paul Drake said:


> I’m sorry, I understand. :Hug:


I hope things work out on your end soon too 

I'm thankful he has a concentrator at home. But that's all he's had for the last couple months and I'm very concerned about the very real possibly of resp distress if we have another power outage due to all these storms.

Goddamn Covid!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hope it's mild and she gets better fast.


Me too. Thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hope its mild she's better soon
> 
> I hope things work out on your end soon too
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

I hope he's ok. Is a generator available?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

Morning all.....crap it's chilly out there......

woke up this morning to rain and 32F.....brrrr......from here it's only gonna drop, current weather tonight 22F.....great thing i have plenty of antifreeze at the house.......

got to the shop, fresh pot started, warm up coming

didn't get a chance to grab some breakfast, think i'll work on the lunch aspect if it doesn't freeze out there......


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2022)

It's 36F here and raining...Supposed to rain all day, then get cold and turn to ice, then switch over to snow all night. It's still coming though! All the old snow and ice is getting melted off so there may be a little flooding too.

I need to run out and get some Benadryl....For scientific research. Then lots of plant maintenance needed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's 36F here and raining...Supposed to rain all day, then get cold and turn to ice, then switch over to snow all night. It's still coming though! All the old snow and ice is getting melted off so there may be a little flooding too.
> 
> I need to run out and get some Benadryl....For scientific research. Then lots of plant maintenance needed!
> 
> View attachment 5079309


ours will go to ice to tonight, we won't get the snow....thank the heavens....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ours will go to ice to tonight, we won't get the snow....thank the heavens....


Stay safe on the roads. My Texas team is working from home today, so long as you all have power that is

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stay safe on the roads. My Texas team is working from home today, so long as you all have power that is
> 
> SH420


Let's hope their windmills don't freeze again!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stay safe on the roads. My Texas team is working from home today, so long as you all have power that is
> 
> SH420


so far the county has about 30k of residence out of power, most cause of transformers blowing cause of the ice in the north of the county...we are keeping our fingers crossed......



curious2garden said:


> Let's hope their windmills don't freeze again!


no shit right......don't think that will happens this time, who knows.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ice in the north


We had about 1/4 inch of ice in Kanas when I was stationed there and I watched an old woman driving down the road with her right rear wheel in the gutter like it was the normal thing to do.  I guess the curb gave her some traction?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Update........15" maybe now. Almost a inch of ice freezing rain first. I gotta go out there and clean things up before it freezes that way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

More coffee is needed


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 3, 2022)

It has been raining here the past two days, which melted all of my precious snow. I need to move higher into the mountains.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More coffee is needed View attachment 5079346


I found an artist you might like Jeff. 









Sculptures By Jason Stieva (@shallowgravestudios) • Instagram photos and videos


97K Followers, 2,413 Following, 973 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sculptures By Jason Stieva (@shallowgravestudios)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found an artist you might like Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

GORGEOUS DAY
Skyway Bridge


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

awwww I need this


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Man, it's sloppy out there. Now, I'll dry off and wait for snow


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Damn, I got a lot done in that time........roof raked, shoveled the crap on the deck, plowed the driveway and got a decent load of wood in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> awwww I need thisView attachment 5079368


So jealous


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So jealous


I don't know Jeff...80 degrees...we might melt!! But I'd be willing to chance it!

Damn, I need to pay some bills


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I hope he's ok. Is a generator available?


yeah, thats probably going to be something we'll need to set up but he still needs tanks to travel to appointments/dialysis and I cant get tanks delivered to him because both companies have continually had drivers out with Covid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

I'll take that chance


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> yeah, thats probably going to be something we'll need to set up but he still needs tanks to travel to appointments/dialysis and I cant get tanks delivered to him because both companies have continually had drivers out with Covid.


That sounds harsh sorry to here that hopefully it will work out for you and your family


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll take that chance View attachment 5079387


\


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> \View attachment 5079394


I wasn't gonna say it lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wasn't gonna say it lol


I think the emphasis was on *c o l d *

But so far I am loving February...day 2 without long underwear!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think the emphasis was on *c o l d *
> 
> But so far I am loving February...day 2 without long underwear!!


I saw an opportunity to be a dick and took it. View from my washroom


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw an opportunity to be a dick and took it. View from my washroom
> 
> View attachment 5079456


LOL I have snow piles "you" can't see over


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes! I cant seem to get a delivery for my loved one from neither Lincare nor Rotech, the only two companies for this side of the state and I'm ready to pull my effing hair out in frustration.


 There's also Maine oxy, they carry med oxygen




__





Welcome to Maine Oxy | Maine Oxy | Specialty Gases and Welding Supplies


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IakPqF94cS4&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR0Ow7uQcmqKo-dc5yQAz0rtHKEaenLnSmKfUdPoRRX4f430-Mqm8FkKfUE



www.maineoxy.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I have snow piles "you" can't see over


Here too! Visitor parking is a giant snowbank right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> There's also Maine oxy, they carry med oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep wanting to try them out. Been useing airgas forever.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I keep wanting to try them out. Been useing airgas forever.


You just have to keep an eye on the paperwork like a hawk, if the driver screws up the count on the exchanged cylinders, they try to bill you at the end of the year...some of the drivers were just so bad. 
They were also bad at getting customer owned cylinders back, had to go to Bangor and go thru 500-1000 to find our special cylinder for a boat.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> There's also Maine oxy, they carry med oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give them a call but I'm not sure they do home deliveries or accept his insurance - another obstacle just getting approvals even with a standing order and it cant be thru multiple suppliers. Its a complicated [email protected] right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You just have to keep an eye on the paperwork like a hawk, if the driver screws up the count on the exchanged cylinders, they try to bill you at the end of the year...some of the drivers were just so bad.
> They were also bad at getting customer owned cylinders back, had to go to Bangor and go thru 500-1000 to find our special cylinder for a boat.


You know I've heard that before about the billing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

Home


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Home


Did you get it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get it?


Absofucknlutely


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Absofucknlutely


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Police announce plans to close roads as Tory says city must do 'everything' it can to prevent repeat of Ottawa disruption at weekend trucker protest


Healthcare workers along Toronto’s Hospital Row are being asked not to wear their regular uniforms or anything else that would identify them to work this weekend as a number of anti-vaccine truckers plan to hold a demonstration at Queen’s Park.




www.cp24.com





I think the core is going to be shut down this weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Absofucknlutely


Awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Police announce plans to close roads as Tory says city must do 'everything' it can to prevent repeat of Ottawa disruption at weekend trucker protest
> 
> 
> Healthcare workers along Toronto’s Hospital Row are being asked not to wear their regular uniforms or anything else that would identify them to work this weekend as a number of anti-vaccine truckers plan to hold a demonstration at Queen’s Park.
> ...


Hopefully one of them has a heart attack and can't get to the hospital. Assholes!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I keep wanting to try them out. Been useing airgas forever.


Airgas sucks. So does Praxair. Switching to Matheson soon.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Airgas sucks. So does Praxair. Switching to Matheson soon.
> 
> SH420


My options are Airgas......Maine Oxy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully one of them has a heart attack and can't get to the hospital. Assholes!


It's gonna be war. Toronto is not Ottawa.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5079523


It works like a charm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It works like a charm.


Excellent


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw an opportunity to be a dick and took it. View from my washroom
> 
> View attachment 5079456


Bummer. 

I thought you were going to cop to writighting your name in the snow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I thought you were going to cop to writighting your name in the snow.
> View attachment 5079597


Seriously, stop posting my picture


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2022)

Only one lonely guy fishing on the bay today, drizzle and melting.
I don't think we'll get much snow after it turns.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Only one lonely guy fishing on the bay today, drizzle and melting.
> I don't think we'll get much snow after it turns.
> View attachment 5079600


We are right on the line here between rain and snow...I don't think we'll get much either. Maybe nothing. It's down to 30F now. I just looked outdoors and it is turning to frozen rain. The roads will be slick! I probably should go salt my driveway!

Down to a 2" snow prediction now.... But we got a lot of rain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Only one lonely guy fishing on the bay today, drizzle and melting.
> I don't think we'll get much snow after it turns.
> View attachment 5079600


Let's see what happens in the next few hours. It's kinda changing over.....a little back and forth. I think around midnight it's going to open up and dump. Unfortunately probably super wet heavy crap snow. This is the snow we needed months ago to fill in all the hazards. Hey in two weeks this could be awesome base and we're getting pow


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously, stop posting my picture


Now you did it! It's gonna get removed! Remember what LG did to taco eating girl?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Now you did it! It's gonna get removed! Remember what LG did to taco eating girl?
> 
> SH420


Nope.........send me the picture


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.........send me the picture




SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2022)

It's not actually a taco but it worked for the conversation at the time. I'm hungry now.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's not actually a taco but it worked for the conversation at the time. I'm hungry now.
> 
> SH420


That little girl is so freaking adorable


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone else watching the Olympics


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anyone else watching the Olympics


Forgot it was on! I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

I’ll be starting the day with something I bought because of the name…
Are you ready? You know what time it’s going to be.
Winobarbie’s o2 is 98 with generator and 93 off 
Lady’s coming at ten to evaluate for the scooter.
I’m tired.
Ok, cake face it is.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

Yum


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm late rising and it's miserable outside, slush and ice by the buckets.
The old dog took one look and changed his mind about peeing, that was a battle of wills before coffee,lol.


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

A little waking up music
Hope EVERYONE is feeling better.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That’s funny because I found my dad’s magazines at the top of a closet in a spare room. My leg was broken and I was stuck in that bedroom so it was welcomed. Thanks dad.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2022)

And go, go, go!!!

   

Ok now to wake. Coffee!!!!

Good morning 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 4, 2022)

Good chill, morning people. 
Hope folks are feeling better. <3


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I thought you were going to cop to writighting your name in the snow.
> View attachment 5079597


If only that window opened. 

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm staying off the road this AM, probably all day after a dab or 2.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

I just saw that one of our customer's acquired 2 islands off the coast and plans on doing some work.
I'm going to make sure that job goes to someone else, done that before.
Moving gear up and down piers, stowing, loading, seagulls, bleah.
Don't leave your MP3 player at home, no internet, spotty phone service if you are lucky.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

New Life for the Wyeth Legacy Five Miles Out to Sea


Colby College has acquired two islands off Maine that inspired the first family of American art, and will show newly discovered works that Andrew Wyeth drew in secret.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm staying off the road this AM, probably all day after a dab or 2.
> 
> View attachment 5079764


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

I forgot, you have to start drinking hard liquor also. It's physically impossible to bring enough beer to an island, it just can't be done.
And you have to carry an umbrella for scaring off aggressive seagulls and their revenge poop bombing runs.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 4, 2022)

I hate snow...
That is all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I hate snow...
> That is all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You can have it. For free! Come get it from my yard!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5079794


Tempted to invoke the spirit of Jack Daniel's this morning, but I'm still pretending I'm going to work later.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Tempted to invoke the spirit of Jack Daniel's this morning, but I'm still pretending I'm going to work later.


There is a joke about how hammering jack/jackhammering are both work in there...


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> There is a joke about how hammering jack/jackhammering are both work in there...


I just got an instant searing cross-eyed awakening remembrance of the jack hammering after hammering jack reference, thanks.
Those brain cells are still non functioning, I'm sure it will all come back some time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

Waiting for evaluator. Winobarbie thinks it’s the same one who tried to make me do exercises while I had a cast on. This may be short.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Morning






Definitely a lot of ice out there. Still snowing pretty good.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How’s everyone


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Tempted to invoke the spirit of Jack Daniel's this morning, but I'm still pretending I'm going to work later.


As long as you're not invoking this shit, you should be good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> As long as you're not invoking this shit, you should be good
> 
> View attachment 5079815


I'm oddly interested.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s everyone


Ok. Wife is a little worse and we're getting better. I think going outside yesterday and doing some work pushed me through. I feel a lot better after sweating it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm oddly interested.


LOL I see a trend, Coffee Patron and now coffee flavored brandy


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

Morning everyone.
Its coming down pretty good right now. Stuck home today so I'm gonna try to catch up on some garden work. 

Toking on some Wedding Pie this morning. -


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 4, 2022)

It's only 60 proof. brandy with a small b


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I see a trend, Coffee Patron and now coffee flavored brandy


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope everyone is healthy, warm, and cozy....i know i was after taking a couple belts of whitelighting sheesh......

woke up this morning to a light icy conditions temp 21F with a wind chill of 12, today's high 34F......

just started a pot, warm up be ready soon

thank the heavens for the taco lady, sausage and egg this morning.......add a little hot sauce.....bam...let the yumminess commence..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I see a trend, Coffee Patron and now coffee flavored brandy


Worth a try? It's way cheaper than patron. I don't think I've had brandy before. Only brandy beans.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. I just called out and distracted them with bait...new sales lead. 
Locals aren't spreading much sand or salt, waiting till it's done by mid day, budgets and stockpiles of salt are depleted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm oddly interested.


Allens Coffee Brandy was Maine's number one hard liquor for many years. Its got some hilarious but really terrible stereotypes attached.

And it not very good. Its like instant coffee with cheap rotgut vodka


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Allens Coffee Brandy was Maine's number one hard liquor for many years. Its got some hilarious but really terrible stereotypes attached.
> 
> And it not very good. Its like instant coffee with cheap rotgut vodka


now that's a description i didn't want in my head.....eeew


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Allens Coffee Brandy was Maine's number one hard liquor for many years. Its got some hilarious but really terrible stereotypes attached.
> 
> And it not very good. Its like instant coffee with cheap rotgut vodka


Oh okay that doesn't sound very good.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Allens Coffee Brandy was Maine's number one hard liquor for many years. Its got some hilarious but really terrible stereotypes attached.
> 
> And it not very good. Its like instant coffee with cheap rotgut vodka


It's actually worse than that, it's burnt instant coffee and cheap rotgut vodka.


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Allens Coffee Brandy was Maine's number one hard liquor for many years. Its got some hilarious but really terrible stereotypes attached.
> 
> And it not very good. Its like instant coffee with cheap rotgut vodka


Never had Coffee and vodka.

It sounds as nasty as root beer and vodka.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2022)

Good morning! Happy Friday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's actually worse than that, it's burnt instant coffee and cheap rotgut vodka.


that's even worse..........:::shivers::::::


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> Never had Coffee and vodka.
> 
> It sounds as nasty as root beer and vodka.


It's pretty yummy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's pretty yummy.
> 
> View attachment 5079826


nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> nope


Maybe their cream soda is more to your liking. Their lemon gingerade was gross!


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's pretty yummy.
> 
> View attachment 5079826


Wonder how it tastes with vanilla ice cream? Root bear float


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's even worse..........:::shivers::::::


Mostly it was for medicinal use, you had some when you left the bar so you wouldn't fall asleep driving home.
Every hunting camp had it, you had it for hangover, stop your trigger finger from shaking, and keep you alert to shoot any every sound
At least that's how I see it, that stuff is loaded with caffeine.


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 4, 2022)

Damn that's scary.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe their cream soda is more to your liking. Their lemon gingerade was gross!
> 
> View attachment 5079828


Same answer. 

My brother brought some of it around.........we made some floats one summer day. I had one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Thodoph said:


> Wonder how it tastes with vanilla ice cream? Root bear float


Probably delicious! There's no alcohol flavour.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably delicious! There's no alcohol flavour.


Still have two in the pantry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Still have two in the pantry.
> View attachment 5079833


Drink it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drink it!


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's actually worse than that, it's burnt instant coffee and cheap rotgut vodka.


Also known by "fat ass in a glass" down my way


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Still have two in the pantry.
> View attachment 5079833


That stuff was terrible. I gave it away to someone who would drink anything.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea. I just called out and distracted them with bait...new sales lead.
> Locals aren't spreading much sand or salt, waiting till it's done by mid day, budgets and stockpiles of salt are depleted.


I just went to Agway and re=stocked my salt supply...It is up at least 50% in price...I paid $8 per 50 pound bag. I'll be using it sparingly too. I really only use it on the steep portion of my driveway...about 100' worth.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

@Rsawr so did you get moved? I hope it wasn't snowing the entire time!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just went to Agway and re=stocked my salt supply...It is up at least 50% in price...I paid $8 per 50 pound bag. I'll be using it sparingly too. I really only use it on the steep portion of my driveway...about 100' worth.


I stop and and fill a few buckets when I need more.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I stop and and fill a few buckets when I need more.


Where's the chlorine mine? Pool chlorine is through the roof.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Where's the chlorine mine? Pool chlorine is through the roof.


Time to drain it and turn it into a skatepark


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Rsawr so did you get moved? I hope it wasn't snowing the entire time!


I swear to god. I slept on hardwood floors with panicked dogs after spending 4 hours looking for a shovel. My things are now being unloaded.
And I definitely did NOT have an unfortunate turn of events where the cooler with the edibles in it had to come to the law office


----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2022)

Only have access to Everclear 190 proof to make extracts with my weed. Wicked chocolate truffles!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

Damn, I'm ripped, bored, caffeinated and hungry. 
Had no plan to stay home today, so may as well watch zombieTV and have another dab.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Damn, I'm ripped, bored, caffeinated and hungry.
> Had no plan to stay home today, so may as well watch zombieTV and have another dab.


If you're bored and hungry you should smoke 3 more dabs, then try to make a pizza from scratch. Worst case scenario you smash a bag of shredded cheese on the floor by the fridge


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Worst case scenario you smash a bag of shredded cheese on the floor by the fridge


Worse case scenario is I get tricked out of my pizza by the dogs.
One barks at the door, the other licks the pizza while i was looking out front...I seen them do it before.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

Get me to the pool and beach.
I think it’s one of these…


----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Damn, I'm ripped, bored, caffeinated and hungry.
> Had no plan to stay home today, so may as well watch zombieTV and have another dab.


Dexter: New Blood is on deck but I am going to pass. Stuff like that freaks me out. Watching my pizza in the oven window is my TV when I get the munchies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

Welp, its a start.
And thankfully I had a regulator from a small cylinder I'd borrowed from when my puppy aspirated and had to be rushed to the vet


Still no travel tanks tho


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

Damn, I don't think I have ever seen so much ice. I'm not sure if my plow will touch the stuff....I might have to shave it down, salt it, wait, and shave again til I see blacktop....Or just wait til spring.  My uncle said he scraped his entire drive with a metal flat shovel...Yeah, I'm NOT doing that!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Welp, its a start.
> And thankfully I had a regulator from a small cylinder I'd borrowed from when my puppy aspirated and had to be rushed to the vet
> View attachment 5079883
> 
> Still no travel tanks tho


I have a six pack I’ll send you. But seriously check eBay and Facebook market place for devices. They had generators for $250 when we were going to buy one.


----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I don't think I have ever seen so much ice. I'm not sure if my plow will touch the stuff....I might have to shave it down, salt it, wait, and shave again til I see blacktop....Or just wait til spring.  My uncle said he scraped his entire drive with a metal flat shovel...Yeah, I'm NOT doing that!!


Stopped snowing, plow passed and next step is to run the snowblower. The light snow makes it less of a problem. If I leave it, someone will come by to lend a hand and get it cleared away. They will soon get tired of me playing that card and I have to do my share - manana


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get me to the pool and beach.
> I think it’s one of these…View attachment 5079877View attachment 5079878


I like the red one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm full.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm full.


Can I tempt you with a truffle? I have 3 boxes of chocolate to make edibles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Tempt me? lol I'll fight you for it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

@DarkWeb have you started on your Igloo yet? 

Check this out. I want a rainbow Igloo like this. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZTE5nqAt2U/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZYVlHHrCIN/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm full.
> 
> View attachment 5079896


I'm jelly


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

solakani said:


> Can I tempt you with a truffle? I have 3 boxes of chocolate to make edibles.View attachment 5079905


Do you mix the chocolate with cannabutter?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb have you started on your Igloo yet?
> 
> Check this out. I want a rainbow Igloo like this.
> 
> ...


No, I was thinking about it this morning. I don't have the energy right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

We probably had about 4" of sleet that all froze together with some puddles underneath. It wasn't easy but it's mostly plowed. I ended up breaking the strap to the plow just at the end and it's still snowing so I'm sure I'll be doing a finish lap later. I parked it in the garage put the temp to 50° and I'll go out there later after it melts and dries to fix it. Only a 3 minute job. @manfredo gotta hit it in second gear 

Oh yeah garage door was frozen shut. Same with the jeeps


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm jelly


Wish I could share. that was enough for three people easy. 



DarkWeb said:


> No, I was thinking about it this morning. I don't have the energy right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do you mix the chocolate with cannabutter?


gonna have to fight @raratt for it too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna have to fight @raratt for it too.


How high can you jump


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We probably had about 4" of sleet that all froze together with some puddles underneath. It wasn't easy but it's mostly plowed. I ended up breaking the strap to the plow just at the end and it's still snowing so I'm sure I'll be doing a finish lap later. I parked it in the garage put the temp to 50° and I'll go out there later after it melts and dries to fix it. Only a 3 minute job. @manfredo gotta hit it in second gear
> 
> Oh yeah garage door was frozen shut. Same with the jeeps


Saw a lady in Kansas walk out to her car in a parking lot with a tub of steaming water to melt the ice on her windshield. I think the temp was about 10 at the time. I should have said something but it seemed more entertaining to watch the outcome. She threw it on the windshield and it basically exploded. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna have to fight @raratt for it too.


Just figuring out the process in case I wanted to make some myself. I do have a soft spot for chocolate though.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How high can you jump


Probably not as high as I can reach flatfooted.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Saw a lady in Kansas walk out to her car in a parking lot with a tub of steaming water to melt the ice on her windshield. I think the temp was about 10 at the time. I should have said something but it seemed more entertaining to watch the outcome. She threw it on the windshield and it basically exploded. The look on her face was priceless.


Oh snap! You have a little devil in you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How high can you jump


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Saw a lady in Kansas walk out to her car in a parking lot with a tub of steaming water to melt the ice on her windshield. I think the temp was about 10 at the time. I should have said something but it seemed more entertaining to watch the outcome. She threw it on the windshield and it basically exploded. The look on her face was priceless.


LOL


----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do you mix the chocolate with cannabutter?


Yes but I prefer Brain Octane for a dairy free option. If I am lazy, I will just eat a spoon of oil with a truffle after. The oil is good on its own but the chocolate adds another level. The cart is before the horse so as to speak. It will be another month before my RSO is ready and the chocolates will need a re-up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Saw a lady in Kansas walk out to her car in a parking lot with a tub of steaming water to melt the ice on her windshield. I think the temp was about 10 at the time. I should have said something but it seemed more entertaining to watch the outcome. She threw it on the windshield and it basically exploded. The look on her face was priceless.


I used to do this when we lived in the interior & temps hit the neg 50 F + mark to entertain the kids (they though I was Mr Magic or something).
The colder the ambient the more impressive it is.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to do this when we lived in the interior & temps hit the neg 50 F + mark to entertain the kids (they though I was Mr Magic or something).
> The colder the ambient the more impressive it is.


I have a friend that was stationed at Eielson AFB working on the flight line. They used to take the plastic bag meant to cover cargo and stuff their heater hose inside of it so they had a warm little bubble to thaw out in.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm full.
> 
> View attachment 5079896


Yummmm, that looks delicious! Marinated chicken??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yummmm, that looks delicious! Marinated chicken??


Yes souvlaki from Greektown.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We probably had about 4" of sleet that all froze together with some puddles underneath. It wasn't easy but it's mostly plowed. I ended up breaking the strap to the plow just at the end and it's still snowing so I'm sure I'll be doing a finish lap later. I parked it in the garage put the temp to 50° and I'll go out there later after it melts and dries to fix it. Only a 3 minute job. @manfredo gotta hit it in second gear
> 
> Oh yeah garage door was frozen shut. Same with the jeeps


Same...Garage overhead door was frozen to the ground, and the man door lock was frozen solid. I had to go back and get my dab torch to even get in the f***ing garage.

So thankful I got my Kawasaki fixed. There is NO touching this shit with a snowblower. It took me about 4 times as long as it should have, just chiseling away 1/4 swath at a time. 

I'm debating loading the beast and going down and helping my buddy out at the house I co-own. He wont be home from work til 6 and then it's going to be frigid tonight and tomorrow., so the window to get this shit up is closing in quickly. He has a flat driveway so he can get in at least, but he has city sidewalks...which I'm sure most are not cleared.

Maybe coffee will help!!

I AM doing the NO RENTALS happy dance though!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same...Garage overhead door was frozen to the ground, and the man door lock was frozen solid. I had to go back and get my dab torch to even get in the f***ing garage.
> 
> So thankful I got my Kawasaki fixed. There is NO touching this shit with a snowblower. It took me about 4 times as long as it should have, just chiseling away 1/4 swath at a time.
> 
> ...


You're always thinking about someone else. That's a good quality.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're always thinking about someone else. That's a good quality.


I get that from my mom...She was such a good person, always helping others....she was a nurse...That's a nurse "trait" often....like our C2G .  

I remember when I was a kid, there was an old woman that lived alone at the end of our road. Mom use to make me hike up there and shovel her out, and shovel a path to her birdfeeders. And the old woman would give me cookies, so it wasn't all bad. I have always shoveled/ plowed out my neighbors at all my rentals, and I'd always try to take extra good care of the elderly people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I get that from my mom...She was such a good person, always helping others....she was a nurse...That's a nurse "trait" often....like our C2G .
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, there was an old woman that lived alone at the end of our road. Mom use to make me hike up there and shovel her out, and shovel a path to her birdfeeders. And the old woman would give me cookies, so it wasn't all bad. I have always shoveled/ plowed out my neighbors at all my rentals, and I'd always try to take extra good care of the elderly people.


@Rsawr should have moved closer to you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Rangers and the Bruins tonight! My driveway!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

$2,375 for Dry Feb! Pretty sure that means I can have a drink.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $2,375 for Dry Feb! Pretty sure that means I can have a drink.


Don't you have to finish February first?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't you have to finish February first?


Not reach your goal? Boo!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not reach your goal? Boo!


If you set your goals low......you will always achieve greatness


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you set your goals low......you will always achieve greatness


my goal was 1k


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

I don’t think one little drinkypoo with dabs is gonna hurt


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t think one little drinkypoo with dabs is gonna hurt
> 
> View attachment 5080118


There goes Dry February. 3 days, though. I'm impressed...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $2,375 for Dry Feb! Pretty sure that means I can have a drink.





curious2garden said:


> Don't you have to finish February first?


I'm so very confused by this whole line of discussion, then again reading this thread every 5th page probably doesn't help. Dry Feb does this not mean no drinking for Feb? My first thought was bud drying, but that's a different thread.

How on earth does a single person save $2k by not drinking for 4 days? Are drinks like $400 a piece in Cannuck Bucks or does Canada start Feb a month earlier than the U.S.?

So very confused, I'll just smoke a bit more of this joint until it makes sense.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm so very confused by this whole line of discussion, then again reading this thread every 5th page probably doesn't help. Dry Feb does this not mean no drinking for Feb? My first thought was bud drying, but that's a different thread.
> 
> How on earth does a single person save $2k by not drinking for 4 days? Are drinks like $400 a piece in Cannuck Bucks or does Canada start Feb a month earlier than the U.S.?
> 
> So very confused, I'll just smoke a bit more of this joint until it makes sense.


That's Canadian dollars, so it is like, $25 USD.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

My goal is $20, oh found it in my wallet, time for a beer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm so very confused by this whole line of discussion, then again reading this thread every 5th page probably doesn't help. Dry Feb does this not mean no drinking for Feb? My first thought was bud drying, but that's a different thread.
> 
> How on earth does a single person save $2k by not drinking for 4 days? Are drinks like $400 a piece in Cannuck Bucks or does Canada start Feb a month earlier than the U.S.?
> 
> So very confused, I'll just smoke a bit more of this joint until it makes sense.


you ask friends and family to donate for cancer research


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t think one little drinkypoo with dabs is gonna hurt
> 
> View attachment 5080118


Just the tip? LoL That's an old line too.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you ask friends and family to donate for cancer research


SO, they are paying to stop you from drinking...  AA would be broke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> Just the tip? LoL That's an old line too.
> View attachment 5080128


yea I wouldn’t wear that.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you ask friends and family to donate for cancer research


That makes so much more sense. 







I'm one of them. 

/Should probably back-read the thread more often.


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you ask friends and family to donate for cancer research


What was the pitch? "If you donate I won't consume alcohol?"
Did your marks think you would be on the waggon for the entire month of February?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 4, 2022)

Man I can only dab like 5 times a day now. About 5 dabs at a time.
Then I fall asleep and then I dab again when I wake up.
I think I’m on number 6.
Perry dab time. Ciao tribe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Saw a lady in Kansas walk out to her car in a parking lot with a tub of steaming water to melt the ice on her windshield. I think the temp was about 10 at the time. I should have said something but it seemed more entertaining to watch the outcome. She threw it on the windshield and it basically exploded. The look on her face was priceless.


So your saying it worked? 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> So your saying it worked?
> 
> SH420


She WAS moving at least. I wanted to see what happened at an intersection...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> So your saying it worked?
> 
> SH420


We probably would have been friends back in the day, our humors agree.

In college a frat brother did this to his car, he was a southern kid who had never experienced a midwest winter before. We watched him from the house as his entire windshield exploded and three other guys raced for the door to try and stop him. He came into the house with a look of complete shock and I looked at him and said, "Well, the ice is gone."

Only time I've been punched since becoming a legal adult.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> What was the pitch? "If you donate I won't consume alcohol?"
> Did your marks think you would be on the waggon for the entire month of February?


My marks? Wow!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> What was the pitch? "If you donate I won't consume alcohol?"
> Did your marks think you would be on the waggon for the entire month of February?


I still don't believe February is a 'real' month.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you ask friends and family to donate for cancer research


You did good, you deserve to drink....It;s not like Lent where you'll burn in Hell for eternity if you slip up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 4, 2022)

Okay okay you guys talked me into it


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2022)

Good morning! Saturday is here...


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)

This is how much outdoor weed about $30 buys here.


----------



## Skittlez12 (Feb 5, 2022)

Bake n Wake. Top of the mornin' chief

Deathstar Kush
220°
1min


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 5, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2022)

Morning






Don't believe the meteorologist when he tells you how big his penis is............that 15" turned out to only be maybe 5" at least I don't have much cleaning up  

How's it going? Weekend plans?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done nice clean lines good form not sure about the Dismount though footsteps look a little wobbly


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, it’s 25 here so my plans are running the heater and making more coffee, you?

How are you guys feeling?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5080278
> This is how much outdoor weed about $30 buys here.


Why so many skeleton keys?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, it’s 25 here so my plans are running the heater and making more coffee, you?
> 
> How are you guys feeling?


4° here, gonna wait till it warms up and go do a finish pass on the driveway. It would be a beautiful day for a hike. All the trees are coated in ice and the sun is bright. It's so beautiful. 

Feeling better. Kids are good. Wife is ok, starting to feel better. Thanks


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Why so many skeleton keys?


Because of what is in his closet.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 5, 2022)

Fashion choices found while unpacking...
Keeping it!


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2022)

Good morning. Snow is cleared. Now my day can start.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2022)

Nothing but cold here today...a high of 16F and a low of -something tonight  

Long johns and hot cocoa! 

Might be a good day to cook something in the oven!


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nothing but cold here today...a high of 16F and a low of -something tonight
> 
> Long johns and hot cocoa!
> 
> Might be a good day to cook something in the oven!


I have recently rediscovered hot cocoa and with mini marshmallows it is a game changer.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 5, 2022)

Major accomplishment so far, waking up the wife and kid before noon.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2022)

solakani said:


> I have recently rediscovered hot cocoa and with mini marshmallows it is a game changer.


I made homemade cocoa last night for the first time ever. I had purchased a bag of mini marshmallows, but they were sacraficed long before the cocoa was made, lol.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 5, 2022)

I should buy some mini marshmallows on the way home from the dispensary today. 

I should proably put my order into the dispensary today too. 

Out of RSO, distilate and edibles.


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2022)

Fluffernutter is a new word entered into the english dictionary so I am going to have to have one today.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 5, 2022)

solakani said:


> Fluffernutter is a new word entered into the english dictionary so I am going to have to have one today.
> 
> View attachment 5080411


 New Englanders have known this word since 1917 !


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 5, 2022)

Good morning. Second wake. 5th bake. I DON’T CARE.

My niece can’t come hang out with me when wino goes on her cruise. I’m freaked the fuck out about staying alone for a week.

I had to break down and tell wino. I said don’t worry you gotta go, I don’t need a caretaker for God’s sakes. She said I’m your caretaker now already!

At this point I’ll leave the details out just to say I got angry and dared her to stay home and not go.

Dabs be done.


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2022)

Finishing a bowl of hash for breakfast.

Soooo stoned.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 5, 2022)

Well that was a chunk of “sunburn” shatter. Smells of sunscreen. Is good.

Feeling like skipping the lunch part of the WnB process. 69 in the house and I don’t want to get chilly.

What’s up with the truckers? Great strategy. For what? Trust me get the GD shots.

Formerly known as Prince Andrew


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 5, 2022)

She’s got A lot of money


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s got A lot of money View attachment 5080461


Not enough for a bra or a dress thick enough to not see through.

I know, I know...


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 5, 2022)

Time check …Smoke em if you got em


----------



## DCcan (Feb 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s got A lot of money


She's wondering why Mom was too cheap get him braces


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Time check …Smoke em if you got em


I'm in


----------



## DCcan (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Feb 5, 2022)

Got a update on the painting this morning .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Got a update on the painting this morning .
> View attachment 5080584


Awesome pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)

All right now I'm ready


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 5, 2022)

Is it Saturday night?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 5, 2022)

There we go, that's much better.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There we go, that's much better.
> 
> View attachment 5080701


Sweet!! 

I'm trying a "cereal milk" cart a buddy gave me today...Seems pretty good. Prices are going down...he paid $26 for them, and we usually pay $45-50 a gram around here


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2022)

Good morning. Shhhh... it's Sunday. Folks are still sleeping...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 6, 2022)

You could have put my ex wife on that chart instead of zombies.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> You could have put my ex wife on that chart instead of zombies.


She's a biter, huh? Those one's are scary.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> She's a biter, huh? Those one's are scary.


Nah, not a biter, she just had a taste for flesh...his, theirs,him.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

She was so living dead that if _you_ grab a _dictionary_ and _look_ under the word zombie _you_ would see her picture - Dangerfield adapted


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There we go, that's much better.
> 
> View attachment 5080701


I get surterra shatter and crumble.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 6, 2022)

Good sunny out Sunday morning to all .


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 6, 2022)

Good morning, beautiful people. It's a great day to enjoy art.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning, beautiful people. It's a great day to enjoy art.


I color!
And good morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2022)

Marijuana.

That is all.

   

I lied. Coffee too.
Carry-on 

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 6, 2022)

I think I am part cardboard now. 
Good chill, morning ones.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

It is colder than a witch's tit out there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2022)

solakani said:


> It is colder than a witch's tit out there.







SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 6, 2022)

I feel like there needs to be the other side of that phrase... Jack frost's marbles?


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Laptop Fubar.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Laptop Fubar.
> Mornin.


Hopefully you can save the data. Damn...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

Morning, stupid protesters are blocking my way out.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hopefully you can save the data. Damn...


Just won't power on, probably ash and stuff in the keyboard, hopefully. I did an online backup of most of it recently, and printed out all my passwords, just in case.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

Morning






The squirrels have been back asking for nuts every morning. Two have been fighting almost every day. Pretty entertaining lol 

How's it going today?


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think I am part cardboard now.
> Good chill, morning ones.


You get to where you are going already?


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Just won't power on, probably ash and stuff in the keyboard, hopefully. I did an online backup of most of it recently, and printed out all my passwords, just in case.


Hate it when that happens. At least you have a fallback to your desktop computer for T&T


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

This mouse sucks.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> You get to where you are going already?


Yep. Unpacking stuff! The dogs love their yard, too! It's pretty cool.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

Ever get so high you can’t use the tv remote.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like there needs to be the other side of that phrase... Jack frost's marbles?


Just call him "a softie" in that hurtful way


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yep. Unpacking stuff! The dogs love their yard, too! It's pretty cool.


Cool. Should be fun setting everything up the way you want it.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

My spam folder keeps filling up with penis enlargement ads. I am going to tell my partner to cut it out. Hope it will not be taken the wrong way.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2022)

Okay, i'm back. New chore...apple stuffed pancakes, huckleberry and homefries.

I can't shovel any of the snow outside, it's like 4" of spray on insulation everywhere.
Like artificial snow dust, pellets are all glued together, it sucks.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Okay, i'm back. New chore...apple stuffed pancakes, huckleberry and homefries.
> 
> I can't shovel any of the snow outside, it's like 4" of spray on insulation everywhere.
> Like artificial snow dust, pellets are all glued together, it sucks.
> ...


Yum! I'd eat that. Please don't hoard the bacon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2022)

solakani said:


> Yum! I'd eat that. Please don't hoard the bacon.


I got another matching plate of that...I'm hoping my daughter sleeps late.
Noon is the cutoff time for unclaimed bacon.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, stupid protesters are blocking my way out.


Oh well you'll just have to stay on here with us!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh well you'll just have to stay on here with us!


I'm coming over to poach the pool


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Okay, i'm back. New chore...apple stuffed pancakes, huckleberry and homefries.
> 
> I can't shovel any of the snow outside, it's like 4" of spray on insulation everywhere.
> Like artificial snow dust, pellets are all glued together, it sucks.
> ...


Ok this was a tough one for me. I love the image and dislike the shoveling. I went with like because oh that food


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm coming over to poach the pool


LOL c'mon over


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL c'mon over
> View attachment 5080929


I could use the warm weather........40° warmer than when I got up. We're finally up to 2° now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL c'mon over
> View attachment 5080929


how long will it take to get the spa to 100?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL c'mon over
> View attachment 5080929


Do you have people who you don't want swimming


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> how long will it take to get the spa to 100?


About 20 minutes


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> About 20 minutes


We're on our way


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

A wine soaked "prune fingers" all day spa sounds wonderful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> About 20 minutes


I would never leave!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're on our way


can you bring your plow and clear a path?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> can you bring your plow and clear a path?


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Only 2,494 miles, 36 hours.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have people who you don't want swimming


We had a lot of teenagers around here that would hunt for people who weren't home during the day and go swimming in their pools. But the one time they tried my house they found it was difficult to get back over my walls so I've been left alone.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A wine soaked "prune fingers" all day spa sounds wonderful.


It is and my pool is a 1/3 normal saline pool so it takes a lot longer to get that pruning effect.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Only 2,494 miles, 36 hours.


Might have to snowshoe part of the way, truckers blockade


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We had a lot of teenagers around here that would hunt for people who weren't home during the day and go swimming in their pools. But the one time they tried my house they found it was difficult to get back over my walls so I've been left alone.


Sounds like a bunch of instructors to me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We had a lot of teenagers around here that would hunt for people who weren't home during the day and go swimming in their pools. But the one time they tried my house they found it was difficult to get back over my walls so I've been left alone.


As teens we regularly snuck into the public pool after it got dark.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> As teens we regularly snuck into the public pool after it got dark.


Our public pool was the HS pool. So one day we were out surfing and we caught a shark. It went into the pool


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5080945


YEAH mine are all down and dead, finished yesterday (finally)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> YEAH mine are all down and dead, finished yesterday (finally)


I’ll be doing that next weekend. Six coming down 




curious2garden said:


> Our public pool was the HS pool. So one day we were out surfing and we caught a shark. It went into the pool


Lol was it alive when you put it inthe pool?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll be doing that next weekend. Six coming down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup and it was still alive when we showed up the next day to Lifesaving class LOL it was just fine. I don't know what they did with it. I assume someone fished it out and threw it back into the ocean.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning, beautiful people. It's a great day to enjoy art.


So he finished up the first painting . All I can say is WOW ! 

so for reference the Bob Marley painting is 3’x4’


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> So he finished up the first painting . All I can say is WOW ! View attachment 5080959
> View attachment 5080958
> so for reference the Bob Marley painting is 3’x4’


Awesome just awesome


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It is and my pool is a 1/3 normal saline pool so it takes a lot longer to get that pruning effect.


Do you find that the saline has an antiseptic quality that sea water does by helping with small cuts & scratches? I remember S Fla when I was diving weekly in the ocean & any "hole in my space suit" would heal within just a couple of days with zero infection.

Coulda been my bullet proof teenage body though.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you find that the saline has an antiseptic quality that sea water does by helping with small cuts & scratches? I remember S Fla when I was diving weekly in the ocean & any "hole in my space suit" would heal within just a couple of days with zero infection.
> 
> Coulda been my bullet proof teenage body though.


Yes, higher osmolarity leads to cell crenation. It's why packing a decubitus ulcer with sugar or honey helps with healing. In my pool it's also provides the substrate for the hypochlorous loop I use to chlorinate and thereby sanitize it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, higher osmolarity leads to cell crenation. It's why packing a decubitus ulcer with sugar or honey helps with healing. In my pool it's also provides the substrate for the hypochlorous loop I use to chlorinate and thereby sanitize it.


What you said.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What you said.


I was thinking more cal-mag...........but she's probably right


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking more cal-mag...........but she's probably right


Volcanic ash what's the time


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, stupid protesters are blocking my way out.


Every time I see your profile picture I think of Maude babe lol 




DCcan said:


> Okay, i'm back. New chore...apple stuffed pancakes, huckleberry and homefries.
> 
> I can't shovel any of the snow outside, it's like 4" of spray on insulation everywhere.
> Like artificial snow dust, pellets are all glued together, it sucks.
> ...


That looks really good…


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Just won't power on, probably ash and stuff in the keyboard, hopefully. I did an online backup of most of it recently, and printed out all my passwords, just in case.


Try canned air and alcohol bath.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2022)

Morning. Hope everyone's feelin better and enjoying a nice Stoney-Sunday.


Ever play with a cat using one of those laser pointers? Most dogs like em too so I decided I'd get one to try on the snow. Those little cheap ones in the pet isle werent powerful enough so hubby gave me this.





This has great range especially at night on fresh fallen snow.

My dogs had so much fun and it helps burn off energy during these cold months so they dont get all fat, lol.

Now if I could just figure out a way to do the same


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you find that the saline has an antiseptic quality that sea water does by helping with small cuts & scratches? I remember S Fla when I was diving weekly in the ocean & any "hole in my space suit" would heal within just a couple of days with zero infection.
> 
> Coulda been my bullet proof teenage body though.


They told me to use a salt rinse on the belly button piercing. I went swimming in St. Vincent Gulf.

Never got infected, heald well. Too well as in "growing out". The scar tissue healed the piercing out similar to a splinter being rejected and pushed to the top.

That was a custom piece belly ring, 18k gold and genuine Coober Pedy opals hand selected for the sole purpose of that ring.


A small fortune lost. Poof.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> A small fortune lost. Poof.


Six waitresses and a bag of coke will do the same


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Six waitresses and a bag of coke will do the same


To steal from @tyler.durden


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morning. Hope everyone's feelin better and enjoying a nice Stoney-Sunday.
> 
> 
> Ever play with a cat using one of those laser pointers? Most dogs like em too so I decided I'd get one to try on the snow. Those little cheap ones in the pet isle werent powerful enough so hubby gave me this.
> ...


I'm sure someone would hold your beer if you allowed them to film you chasing that laser.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> To steal from @tyler.durden
> View attachment 5081024


We have a new theme song now. Great little tune, esp. considering the subject matter


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 6, 2022)

This is the next project he hopes he can get started on. This is what he sent me .

Actually I am going to be doing a painting 48” x 80” in honor of the Choctaw code talkers from WWI, got money to buy canvas which was 800, we are going to paint it and present it to the Choctaw nation, we are in contact with the tribe right now, going to try and get them to come here and accept the painting and have other tribes along with traditional dancers and a blessing of the vet center.



I going to paint the flag and probably the Choctaw emblem in the background then paint them over it


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2022)

Ahh, that's better, bit of cappuccino. Coffee deficit disorder has been treated.
This chocolate indica dab just puts me to sleep.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> We have a new theme song now. Great little tune, esp. considering the subject matter


Day late, dollar short!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Six waitresses and a bag of coke will do the same


Someday I may share a story of a really cute Hare Krishna chick in Miami International Air port, a much larger 30 year old me & a bag of "fresh" coke.
All for science of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Every time I see your profile picture I think of Maude babe lo


That‘s the meanest thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2022)

The bride was so fat. They say that the groom got two wives when they married.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 6, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> We have a new theme song now. Great little tune, esp. considering the subject matter


I enjoyed that track way too much.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That‘s the meanest thing anyone has ever said to me.
> 
> View attachment 5081141


Don't worry. You look nothing like her at all. You are a very pretty lady with a brilliant smile.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I enjoyed that track way too much.



I bear no responsibility for the mayhem that my musical selections may cause. Listen at your own risk...


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Don't worry. You look nothing like her at all. You are a very pretty lady with a brilliant smile.


Rue Mcclanahan is the one that grabbed my attention.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That‘s the meanest thing anyone has ever said to me.
> 
> View attachment 5081141


Anyone?
Maybe I was thinking of Phillis Diller?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 6, 2022)

I love you little honker.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2022)

Warmer weather than January! Maybe...

I did burgers on the grill for lunch today, and made rigatoni parmesan with meat sauce for dinner, plus got a few loads of laundry done, so not a total waste. 

Hoping to get to sleep earlier tonight...we shall see!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

Got to do it He he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2022)

Good morning. Is it Monday already?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Wife is going to get breakfast. Hardee’s I hope.
Let her know what you want.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good morning. Is it Monday already?


Do you have a blackboard? Do you have to bang the erasers at the end of the day?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people.


How is the new house
And good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How is the new house


Like it a lot! I'm pretty excited. 
How are you doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Like it a lot! I'm pretty excited.
> How are you doing today?


Been up 7 hours now. Getting nappy.
What are you up to


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Been up 7 hours now. Getting nappy.
> What are you up to


Woah, you woke up early! I am playing the new pokemon and having coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Woah, you woke up early! I am playing the new pokemon and having coffee


How is it?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How is it?


Really good. I love the new spin they took. And I like the japanese style inspiration for the outfits too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Boo weekend over already. 

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Don't worry. You look nothing like her at all. You are a very pretty lady with a brilliant smile.


Thank you, I was just playing, I've heard lots of meaner things today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, I was just playing, I've heard lots of meaner things today.


Who are we beating up?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Morning






4° good start so far. Happy Monday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Who are we beating up?


I dunno, got my asskickin' shoes on. Let's go.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the fam feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5081411



Highly recommend


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno, got my asskickin' shoes on. Let's go.


Do they have cleats so you don't slip on the ice?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's the fam feeling?


A whole lot better thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5081440
> Highly recommend


Just read the synopsis, that sounds like something I'd like. Finished watching drunk history last night, that show cracks me up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do they have cleats so you don't slip on the ice?


Pointy toe and a 5" heel so I can get them coming or going. 

Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A whole lot better thanks


So you building your igloo this week?


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks like it's going to be a kickass morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5081440
> Highly recommend


This is pretty damn funny too


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you building your igloo this week?


I haven't ventured off my driveway in a bit. Don't know what the snow is like. It is supposed to be warm though......that might soften it up. I'm sure that 4" of sleet needs to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't ventured off my driveway in a bit. Don't know what the snow is like. It is supposed to be warm though......that might soften it up. I'm sure that 4" of sleet needs to.


4" lol you can probably walk on top of the snow. It's supposed to be above freezing here all week.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just read the synopsis, that sounds like something I'd like. Finished watching drunk history last night, that show cracks me up.


I enjoyed it a alot. What a bitch to wake up dead and realize not only do you have to reap souls as your primary job but have a second job to cover being undead!


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This is pretty damn funny too


Thanks for the tip. I have Ghosts season 2 on deck now.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Now I want to watch tv and eat snacks instead of cooking... stop posting good shows


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want to watch tv and eat snacks instead of cooking... stop posting good shows


I also recommend this if you like period pieces. So far it's well done. I especially like how they worked in Stanford White.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want to watch tv and eat snacks instead of cooking... stop posting good shows


I have some fig bars I need to post........


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want to watch tv and eat snacks instead of cooking... stop posting good shows


I get so wasted at times, it is best to avoid handling sharp knives. Don't ask how I found that out. Went looking for my ice cream treat and found it in my fridge and not the freezer.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I also recommend this if you like period pieces. So far it's well done. I especially like how they worked in Stanford White.
> View attachment 5081449


Snooze fest for me. Sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> I get so wasted at times, it is best to avoid handling sharp knives. Don't ask how I found that out. Went looking for my ice cream treat and found it in my fridge and not the freezer.


Sharp knives will cut you far less often than slipping with a dull one.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Snooze fest for me. Sorry.


Try Amazon Prime's new Reacher series. Great action show, good story line and Jack Reacher actually looks as described in the books.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno, got my asskickin' shoes on. Let's go.


Pics?


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try Amazon Prime's new Reacher series. Great action show, good story line and Jack Reacher actually looks as described in the books.


That is more like it. Tom is into Scientology and for that reason Reacher series is at the bottom of the playlist.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have some fig bars I need to post........


I was thinking challah for bacon breakfast sammies.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking challah for bacon breakfast sammies.


If I get my challah sliced, the bread is no longer Kosher?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone was cozy and warm...and feeling better....or at least i would hope

well woke up this morning to a nice 38F light wind from the north, heck it's alot better than 21F, high today in the lower 60's upper 50' today.....

just made a fresh pot, warmup coming soon

had a decent weekend overall.......got to the 2 above ground beads folded and renewed, also got my 6 giant pot outside folded and cleaned out.....now the only thing i have to do is fertilize.....i have so 5/5/5 but it's old, so i picked up some 10/10/10 stuff for about 12 bucks......thinking of raising the ground bead up another 12".....hmmmm......

welp i'm to eat some breakfast.......


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sharp knives will cut you far less often than slipping with a dull one.


Either way. The site of blood makes me weak at the knees. Have Knives Out (2019) movie on deck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I enjoyed it a alot. What a bitch to wake up dead and realize not only do you have to reap souls as your primary job but have a second job to cover being undead!


It's on amazon prime, I'll check it out. The main protagonist is pretty cute.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have some fig bars I need to post........


Dude homemade fig newtons?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Baking with cherry pie


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Dude homemade fig newtons?


But better


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

GDP to go with cherry pie


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But better


ohmygod that sounds so good


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But better


Show me the money!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

one dabbie
and go


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ohmygod that sounds so good





solakani said:


> Show me the money!!!




I made them yesterday.

I soaked the dried figs in rum for a while then made them into the jam.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul it has flour in it but I bet you can make it gluten free. It's loosely around this recipe.








Fig Bars


Looking for a delicious dessert? Enjoy these fig bars topped with nuts and oats.



www.bettycrocker.com





I also used pecans instead of walnuts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Paul it has flour in it but I bet you can make it gluten free. It's loosely around this recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I forgot about it last night and ate one of Barbie’s soft tacos and was sicker than a dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> If I get my challah sliced, the bread is no longer Kosher?


My egg bread uses lard, so it starts out not kosher :/ I dunno the rules beyond that though!


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Baking with cherry pie


I haven't tried that yet but I have some souvenir seeds in the frig. I hope it's great.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Childhood memories of sharing a cup of hot cocoa and fig newtons with my grandfather. Inspired today to make fresh fig newtons and swiss cocoa as a homage to him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Childhood memories of sharing a cup of hot cocoa and fig newtons with my grandfather. Inspired today to make fresh fig newtons and swiss cocoa as a homage to him.


Baileys... your cocoa needs baileys.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I haven't tried that yet but I have some souvenir seeds in the frig. I hope it's great.


It’s reeeal good. I got some cake face too. Tastes like cake! Live budder.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Baileys... *you cocoa needs baileys*.


Hahaha


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My egg bread uses lard, so it starts out not kosher :/ I dunno the rules beyond that though!


The bear uses lard.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Baileys... your cocoa needs baileys.


Caught ya lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Caught ya lol


didn't happen if you get in before it adds the last edited stamp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Baileys... your cocoa needs baileys.


I was going with this. Made in Ontario. Gives a kick without the added flavours of Baileys.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> I was going with this. Made in Ontario. Gives a kick without the added flavours of Baileys.
> View attachment 5081496



We’ve married artisanal distilling with innovative science to help dairy farmers and the environment by transforming unused milk sugar into superior lactose and gluten-free spirits. Vodkow has the crisp, clean taste of a vodka but is smooth like no other. Savour neat or in your favourite cocktail.
If you haven't tried Vodkow then our "Vodkalf" 250ml trial size is perfect to take your first taste. If you already enjoy Vodkow this discovery size is ideal to share with a friend or give as a gift. 
*4.9* Based on 69 Reviews

Vodka and hot chocolate? I dunno...


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The bear uses lard.


Lots of people replace oil with lard in recipes. It's a little tastier, but of course renders it not kosher... I'd use veggie oil for anyone who does keep kosher, and probably not use it for bacon sandwiches


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Much better profile picture btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve married artisanal distilling with innovative science to help dairy farmers and the environment by transforming unused milk sugar into superior lactose and gluten-free spirits. Vodkow has the crisp, clean taste of a vodka but is smooth like no other. Savour neat or in your favourite cocktail.
> If you haven't tried Vodkow then our "Vodkalf" 250ml trial size is perfect to take your first taste. If you already enjoy Vodkow this discovery size is ideal to share with a friend or give as a gift.
> *4.9* Based on 69 Reviews
> 
> Vodka and hot chocolate? I dunno...


Do you work for said company lol


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lots of people replace oil with lard in recipes. It's a little tastier, but of course renders it not kosher... I'd use veggie oil for anyone who does keep kosher, and probably not use it for bacon sandwiches


Just go with whatever floats your boat. I suck at baking. Nothing like the smell of fresh bread baking.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you work for said company lol


Retired. Life is up!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Sunburn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you work for said company lol


Google-fu it's from their website. 









Vodkow Vodka


We’ve married artisanal distilling with innovative science to help dairy farmers and the environment by transforming unused milk sugar into superior lactose and gluten-free spirits. Vodkow has the crisp, clean taste of a vodka but is smooth like no other. Savour neat or in your favourite...




www.dairydistillery.com





artisanal is a fun word!


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve married artisanal distilling with innovative science to help dairy farmers and the environment by transforming unused milk sugar into superior lactose and gluten-free spirits. Vodkow has the crisp, clean taste of a vodka but is smooth like no other. Savour neat or in your favourite cocktail.
> If you haven't tried Vodkow then our "Vodkalf" 250ml trial size is perfect to take your first taste. If you already enjoy Vodkow this discovery size is ideal to share with a friend or give as a gift.
> *4.9* Based on 69 Reviews
> 
> Vodka and hot chocolate? I dunno...


Cleaner taste than whiskey. I have both so I will be forced to re-evaluate Baileys vs Vodkow. Forced I say.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Much better profile picture btw


I didn't mind the last one, my head was warm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sunburn View attachment 5081513


That mat looks well loved.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't mind the last one, my head was warm.
> 
> View attachment 5081520


You look like you're ready to go skiing


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't mind the last one, my head was warm.
> 
> View attachment 5081520


She's right, though. I can't stop staring at your current avi pic. Those lips, so sultry. Let's keep it for at least a week...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> She's right, though. I can't stop staring at your current avi pic. Those lips, so sultry. Let's keep it for at least a week...


For a week


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That mat looks well loved.


Been looking for a dope new mat


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

I guess it’s because I live among cotton tops here.
And I need new glasses.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Paul it has flour in it but I bet you can make it gluten free. It's loosely around this recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mama mia


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Brrr


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Been looking for a dope new mat


This thing is nice because you can use the lid as a mat if you max out both of the compartments.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

Jesus, I didn't see that dog hair. That's the reason I don't like normal mats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You look like you're ready to go skiing


close, we were tobogganing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> She's right, though. I can't stop staring at your current avi pic. Those lips, so sultry. Let's keep it for at least a week...


Kinda wanna make an avatar with my reindeer onesie that I got for my birthday.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lots of people replace oil with lard in recipes. It's a little tastier, but of course renders it not kosher... I'd use veggie oil for anyone who does keep kosher, and probably not use it for bacon sandwiches


Tallow can be Kosher.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics?


I lied they're fuzzy slippers


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda wanna make an avatar with my reindeer onesie that I got for my birthday.


do eeeet!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda wanna make an avatar with my reindeer onesie that I got for my birthday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> do eeeet!


It's too big


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5081544


Reported


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's too big


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reported


I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what you are talking about


Mods can see deleted pics.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mods can see deleted pics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5081552


I'm telling on you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Anyone catch Big air skiing? Those are some talented kids. 

And I feel bad for Mikaela.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2022)

Good morning you beautiful crazy fuckers. 

Coffee and some Don Mega to start the day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone catch Big air skiing? Those are some talented kids.
> 
> And I feel bad for Mikaela.


naw i didn't....i did catch the mogul and the single man bobsled though.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw i didn't....i did catch the mogul and the single man bobsled though.....


You gotta check it out.













Beijing 2022: Freeski big air and slopestyle preview







www.fis-ski.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

https://olympics.com/en/video/freeski-big-air-olympic-debut-defying-physics-beijing-2022


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You gotta check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one ski landing....wow...score wasn't that great, but the landing......and one ski even....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> one ski landing....wow...score wasn't that great, but the landing......and one ski even....


Oh dude she's mild. 

I used to do one ski drills. It teaches you how to use both edges properly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> https://olympics.com/en/video/freeski-big-air-olympic-debut-defying-physics-beijing-2022


Up until midnight watching it lol and you are absolutely right about them kids have mad Talent


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Up until midnight watching it lol and you are absolutely right about them kids have mad Talent


Oh yeah and can still use it


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh dude she's mild.
> 
> I used to do one ski drills. It teaches you how to use both edges properly.


think the para olympics have something like that, don't they?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

All I do now is sit on the couch and twitch lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think the para olympics have something like that, don't they?


Yes and no.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think the para olympics have something like that, don't they?







He's useing his polls too much for outriggers. Bad crutch and it lockes up your core so it ruins "upper and lower body separation"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You gotta check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5081613


NBC Sports.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Food is needed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed View attachment 5081625


corn dogs with mustard are pretty awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> corn dogs with mustard are pretty awesome.


I know and we never have them but we do and the oven is warming up  

































It's snowing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed View attachment 5081625


ultimate gamer snack........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ultimate gamer snack........


Or just an old Carney that loves his corn dogs


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ultimate gamer snack........


 These keep your hands cleaner


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> These keep your hands cleaner
> View attachment 5081630


this true...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5081629


Great now I want carrot cake too


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or just an old Carney that loves his corn dogs


when i use to develop and play neverwinter. those were my go to......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> when i use to develop and play neverwinter. those were my go to......


Did you ever play WoW


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you ever play WoW


yep.....used to love World of Warcraft....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep.....used to love World of Warcraft....


I was really addicted to that game. Had a pretty badass night elf shadow priest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> when i use to develop and play *neverwinter*. those were my go to......


Can't get past the title.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

the cool thing about neverwinter, is that it had it's own devopement area with it, so you can make your own addons...dungeons, characters, foes, etc etc


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't get past the title.......


yeah I can see that...lol...it was a cool game though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah I can see that...lol...it was a cool game though


Based in Forgotten Realms right


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Based in Forgotten Realms right


yep....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep....


Lol that all I know about it and war craft seen the movie was not to bad I'd watch it again


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol that all I know about it and war craft seen the movie was not to bad I'd watch it again


actually the WoW was good, i was hoping hey would make another one......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5081646


I want a corn dog!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

i'm not going there.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

okie dokie...gotta do some shipping.....bbl


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want a corn dog!


I had two


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had two


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

$68 for mittens?!?!



https://shop.lululemon.com/p/gloves-mittens/TC-Quilted-Mittens-String/


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $68 for mittens?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.lululemon.com/p/gloves-mittens/TC-Quilted-Mittens-String/











Pike


Astis Pike leather mittens are hand-sewn in the USA from light brown high-quality suede leather with hand-stitched beadwork on the gauntlet and are lined with Polartec® High Loft insulation.




www.astis.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw i didn't....i did catch the mogul and the single man bobsled though.....


I was watching the mens skating the other night....I usually don't, but they were pretty amazing!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pike
> 
> 
> Astis Pike leather mittens are hand-sewn in the USA from light brown high-quality suede leather with hand-stitched beadwork on the gauntlet and are lined with Polartec® High Loft insulation.
> ...


That's crazy! I was expecting them to be $20-$30 like previous winter olympics.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's crazy! I was expecting them to be $20-$30 like previous winter olympics.


Liners are like $20.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Liners are like $20.


is that a brand?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a brand?


No a glove liner. You usually get them if your gloves are getting packed-out and old.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't get past the title.......


*neverwinter* 

I'd like to move there!

This is my winter go to snack lately


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No a glove liner. You usually get them if your gloves are getting packed-out and old.


When did mittens become so complicated?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *neverwinter*
> 
> I'd like to move there!
> 
> ...


I'm starving!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When did mittens become so complicated?


When people stopped having cold hands. Good gear isn't cheap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When people stopped having cold hands. Good gear isn't cheap.


You wouldn't pay $238 for a pair of mittens would you?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2022)

It got into the upper 30's today so I bundled up and headed to the park for a 2 mile hike...It about killed me  I'm so out of shape! I also rode the exercise bike before I went.

I didn't sleep good last night, and I have a 9 am doctors appt. tomorrow that is going to be really difficult to make. Hopefully I can knock myself out tonight with Benadryl so I can get up. I love when they make an appt for you without asking if it's a good time. I normally NEVER do anything before 11 am.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wouldn't pay $238 for a pair of mittens would you?



I know a few people that have those. 



I like gloves.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Big Mary is my go to if I get lazy. Now if she only delivered.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 7, 2022)

I ate too much bread and maybe took an accidental carb nap, but cheddar and challah grilled chese was worth it. And I maybe also ate the butt of the loaf because it was tasty looking...


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve married artisanal distilling with innovative science to help dairy farmers and the environment by transforming unused milk sugar into superior lactose and gluten-free spirits. Vodkow has the crisp, clean taste of a vodka but is smooth like no other. Savour neat or in your favourite cocktail.
> If you haven't tried Vodkow then our "Vodkalf" 250ml trial size is perfect to take your first taste. If you already enjoy Vodkow this discovery size is ideal to share with a friend or give as a gift.
> *4.9* Based on 69 Reviews
> 
> Vodka and hot chocolate? I dunno...


It might go well with Spanish hot chocolate. Some put people put cayenne pepper in Spanish hot chocolate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It might go well with Spanish hot chocolate. Some put people put cayenne pepper in Spanish hot chocolate.


It works with rum. I'm sure the vodka would too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *neverwinter*
> 
> I'd like to move there!
> 
> ...


And I'll raise you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I'll raise youView attachment 5081707


Damn you Jeff! I don't have any of those


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

And desert


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> AndView attachment 5081708View attachment 5081708 desert


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you Jeff! I don't have any of those


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you Jeff! I don't have any of those


 well I already had three corn dogs had to switch it up lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I'll raise youView attachment 5081707


I almost went through the drive thru at McDonalds today...I have not had a burger from them since pre-covid....Buy I came home instead. I have had breakfast from them a few times though.

Thinking about cooking up a small roast beast for dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I almost went through the drive thru at McDonalds today...I have not had a burger from them since pre-covid....Buy I came home instead. I have had breakfast from them a few times though.
> 
> Thinking about cooking up a small roast beast for dinner.


I'm thinking about chicken alfredo and noodles


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pike
> 
> 
> Astis Pike leather mittens are hand-sewn in the USA from light brown high-quality suede leather with hand-stitched beadwork on the gauntlet and are lined with Polartec® High Loft insulation.
> ...


I almost bought a pair of Astis mitts a couple of years ago. I wish I would have pulled the trigger when I had a little extra money. They would complete my musher look while I’m with my husky.

I do have these sweet Dakine mitts though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


>


I love that movie. And grew up in NJ. We got the munchies and ate White Castle.....the one the movie is about lol it wasn't close so it was a mini road trip lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I almost went through the drive thru at McDonalds today...I have not had a burger from them since pre-covid....Buy I came home instead. I have had breakfast from them a few times though.
> 
> Thinking about cooking up a small roast beast for dinner.



What type of beast will it be?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I almost bought a pair of Astis mitts a couple of years ago. I wish I would have pulled the trigger when I had a little extra money. They would complete my musher look while I’m with my husky.
> 
> I do have these sweet Dakine mitts though.
> View attachment 5081719View attachment 5081720


The people that I know have them.......love them when it's really cold. One girl I was skiing with that had them was the coldest day I've been on my skis.........-54° wind-chill when we where standing still.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love that movie. And grew up in NJ. We got the munchies and ate White Castle.....the one the movie is about lol it wasn't close so it was a mini road trip lol


Devils on the road. Playing Sens tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking about chicken alfredo and noodles


After three corndogs?!?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know a few people that have those.
> 
> View attachment 5081671
> 
> I like gloves.


Mitts are way warmer than gloves.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Yuppers I think I'm going to call it done


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mitts are way warmer than gloves.


And your thumb gets left out........that's why a good pair of gloves are better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And your thumb gets left out........that's why a good pair of gloves are better.


I don’t follow your logic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> After three corndogs?!?


I like to eat lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Cake Face live budder 
Getting a little nervous re Wednesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like to eat lol


me too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cake Face live budder
> Getting a little nervous re Wednesday.


What’s happening Wednesday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s happening Wednesday?


Mediation for arm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t follow your logic.


If you're going to go in because your fingers are cold........why would you not go in when it's your thumb? Your thumb is still alone!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> me too.


And I might think I can cook sshhhh don't tell anyone lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you're going to go in because your fingers are cold........why would you not go in when it's your thumb? Your thumb is still alone!


Then you have lobster gloves.....






Now you have two cold fingers.....

Keep them all warm.......good gloves are better 




They get more complicated........how about mittens with glove liners sewn in......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then you have lobster gloves.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they’re all cold. Like sleeping in a sleeping bad by yourself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mediation for arm.


isn’t that good news?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you Jeff! I don't have any of those


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Then they’re all cold. Like sleeping in a sleeping bad by yourself.


LOL you need good gear if you don't want to be miserable. Sleeping alone is different.....


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mitts are way warmer than gloves.


Mittens are so old school.

Get yourself some flippins.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I ate too much bread and *maybe took an accidental carb nap*, but cheddar and challah grilled chese was worth it. And I maybe also ate the butt of the loaf because it was tasty looking...


Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you need good gear if you don't want to be miserable. Sleeping alone is different.....


It’s winter I’m miserable.  I have a good pair of leather gloves they keep me warm as long as the steering wheel warmer is on… can’t wear rings with them tho.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Bed time, favorite time of the day, Perry time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s winter I’m miserable.  I have a good pair of leather gloves they keep me warm as long as the steering wheel warmer is on… can’t wear rings with them tho.


Steering Wheel Warmer. That is perhaps the Whitest innovation I've come across yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Steering Wheel Warmer. That is perhaps the Whitest innovation I've come across yet


This would complete me.



https://www.lowes.ca/product/toilet-seats/brondell-lumawarm-heated-bidet-seat-143-in-x-20-in-white-330006127


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Steering Wheel Warmer. That is perhaps the Whitest innovation I've come across yet


Did you clean off the dash after?


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s winter I’m miserable.  I have a good pair of leather gloves they keep me warm as long as the steering wheel warmer is on… can’t wear rings with them tho.


You need more Wim Hof in your life.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This would complete me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/toilet-seats/brondell-lumawarm-heated-bidet-seat-143-in-x-20-in-white-330006127


First, 1st world problems.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s winter I’m miserable.  I have a good pair of leather gloves they keep me warm as long as the steering wheel warmer is on… can’t wear rings with them tho.


You need better gear.......try riding the same trails on a huffy. My wife hated winter.......I geared her up.....less bitching


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need better gear.......try riding the same trails on a huffy. My wife hated winter.......I geared her up.....less bitching


This is for real. I spent the past several years stocking up on gear and now the environment can't phase me. I'm basically walking around in a little cozy house when I'm outside now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is for real. I spent the past several years stocking up on gear and now the environment can't phase me. I'm basically walking around in a little cozy house when I'm outside now.


I go out in my pj's most of the time


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cake Face live budder
> Getting a little nervous re Wednesday.


Good luck. I have the retina specialist in the morning...I was puking a little while ago from nerves. Not sure why...But it sucks that I need to get up extra early. That alone causes me stress! Just took 2 Benadryl and a Xanax in hopes of sleep. I'd do about 6 dabs if I didn't think I'd have a meltdown! But I know better.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then you have lobster gloves.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a pair similar to these ...Great for when you need fingers on occasion.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good luck. I have the retina specialist in the morning...I was puking a little while ago from nerves. Not sure why...But it sucks that I need to get up extra early. That alone causes me stress! Just took 2 Benadryl and a Xanax in hopes of sleep. I'd do about 6 dabs if I didn't think I'd have a meltdown! But I know better.


Best wishes hopefully he or she will be able to help you out with your fears maybe not get rid of them but help you out


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good luck. I have the retina specialist in the morning...I was puking a little while ago from nerves. Not sure why...But it sucks that I need to get up extra early. That alone causes me stress! Just took 2 Benadryl and a Xanax in hopes of sleep. I'd do about 6 dabs if I didn't think I'd have a meltdown! But I know better.


 
Do what you gotta do to get through.


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 7, 2022)

I just stick to plain old wax rings and kief inside and out. Perfect for wake and bake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2022)

RickyLaFleur said:


> I just stick to plain old wax rings and kief inside and out. Perfect for wake and bake


Well I don't know about putting it on the outside but sounds good to me and welcome to Riu and have some fun


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2022)

RickyLaFleur said:


> I just stick to plain old wax rings and kief inside and out. Perfect for wake and bake


Kinda curious what are you gonna do about that deficiency in the general area...hmm


Ps..no addies here...fyi..enjoy


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I don't know about putting it on the outside but sounds good to me and welcome to Riu and have some fun


Right, Im actually still experimenting which is best I think inside only but sure is a fun process haha. The outside is really just for the pictures it really doesn't burn as well as it does inside.


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Kinda curious what are you gonna do about that deficiency in the general area...hmm
> 
> 
> Ps..no addies here...fyi..enjoy


MORE CALMAG, no matter what lol. And thanks for the heads up I appreciate it


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

Coffee and bowl...have a company zoom meeting at 730. Have to be able to nod my head and smile at all the right parts, ask an easy question for the talking heads. They like dedicated employees, not cool ones who giggle when they talk.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

Had to shovel out driveway entrance with a spade shovel to get thru 4 inches of ice and snow, square shovel and snow shovel to move the icy slabs afterwards. This was real crap ....frozen sleet, snow pellets covered with rain 
2 hrs of that when I got home, now it's been raining all night so whatever is left is turning to block ice as soon as you step on it.
Still have to finish chiseling out the front path, looks like this daytime thawing pattern is going to run for weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2022)

My $20 Kincos used daily, the $200 Hestras are at the bottom of the gear bag rarely used.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good luck. I have the retina specialist in the morning...I was puking a little while ago from nerves. Not sure why...But it sucks that I need to get up extra early. That alone causes me stress! Just took 2 Benadryl and a Xanax in hopes of sleep. I'd do about 6 dabs if I didn't think I'd have a meltdown! But I know better.


Good luck to you.
I have to drive 1.5 hours. And then walk through the office.
I’ll be chewing klonopin until we’re done. I’ll either be happy or pissed off tomorrow afternoon.
This is “just” about an arm and money. I’m praying for your eyes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> My $20 Kincos used daily, the $200 Hestras are at the bottom of the gear bag rarely used.
> View attachment 5081985


Yeah I have a bunch of pairs. They are a great pair of lift gloves. No cuff = no woods. 

And every time I use them no matter where I am. Someone always asked me "do you work here" and then I say "no" they say "oh sorry, I saw the gloves"


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Morning






Couple inches fell overnight. 19° should be warm today.

Happy taco Tuesday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning beautiful


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breakfast burritos


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful


Good morning! How are you doing today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast burritos
> 
> View attachment 5082000


I want that


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2022)

2 Benadryl and a Xanax and I amazingly slept through the night. AND got up at 7 am....First time in a looong time. I'm a night owl. And my nerves are feeling better ATM.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good morning! How are you doing today?


Had two big Florida State University cups of coffee (my tervis) and I’ve been dabbing Oregon Noble.
Rain rain rain again too. Fidy degrees out there


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast burritos
> 
> View attachment 5082000


Now I'm hungry.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

Zoom meeting is over, glad I moved all the pot out of reach.
I absently reached for it , was all confused where it went?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.


Is it Tuesday?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Tuesday?


I think so. 

Got my birthday present from my mom. Going to see the Arkells on April 25th and the Black Keys on Sept 6, pretty excited!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

What are you doing today LG


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Tuesday?


Quarter till tacos, according to my clock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing today LG


Not much on the agenda today. Housekeeping that's about it. You?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think so.
> 
> Got my birthday present from my mom. Going to see the Arkells on April 25th and the Black Keys on Sept 6, pretty excited!


Is that Christian music?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not much on the agenda today. Housekeeping that's about it. You?


House dirtying


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Oh wait, sleeping too I’m sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that Christian music?


Lol No!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> House dirtying


I did that all weekend, time to repent.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol No!


Uh well have fun kids


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

My first wife was a great housekeeper. She kept both houses.

Source: https://quotepark.com/quotes/1869334-david-feherty-my-first-wife-was-a-great-housekeeper-she-kept-bo/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Uh well have fun kids


I plan on it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol No!


Yes it is!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think so.
> 
> Got my birthday present from my mom. Going to see the Arkells on April 25th and the Black Keys on Sept 6, pretty excited!


Nice! That'll be fun


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good luck to you.
> *I have to drive 1.5 hours.* And then walk through the office.
> I’ll be chewing klonopin until we’re done. I’ll either be happy or pissed off tomorrow afternoon.
> This is “just” about an arm and money. I’m praying for your eyes.


Isn't there anyway you can do that from home? That just sucks. How is Barbie doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Zoom meeting is over, glad I moved all the pot out of reach.
> I absently reached for it , was all confused where it went?


LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that Christian music?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! That'll be fun


Will be my first time in a big crowd since the start of covid.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't there anyway you can do that from home? That just sucks. How is Barbie doing?


I don’t have anything but iPhone for zoom and lawyer has evidence, etc. things for me to sign.

He’s a new lawyer and I need to get a feel for him. He told me some bullshit I didn’t like, so I DO want a face to face with him.

She is doing better but not back to good, thanks for asking.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol No!


Ha!! I hadn't heard of The Arkells but I like The Black Keys (obviously) ha! I'd say good morning but I'm not yet fully awake.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t have anything but iPhone for zoom and lawyer has evidence, etc. things for me to sign.
> 
> *He’s a new lawyer and I need to get a feel for him. *He told me some bullshit I didn’t like, so I DO want a face to face with him.
> 
> She is doing better but not back to good, thanks for asking.


Makes good sense to go in then, but I'm so sorry you have to.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Makes good sense to go in then, but I'm so sorry you have to.


Hopefully the last time!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hopefully the last time!


I hope it's a settlement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ha!! I hadn't heard of The Arkells but I like The Black Keys (obviously) ha! I'd say good morning but I'm not yet fully awake.


Good morning. The Arkells are a Canadian band, they haven't really broken into the American market yet. One of those bands that sound almost as good live as they do on their recordings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hope it's a settlement.


Yeah, I’ll be at swamp glass right away


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. The Arkells are a Canadian band, they haven't really broken into the American market yet. One of those bands that sound almost as good live as they do on their recordings.


Christian music?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Christian music?


OMG! What's with you and Christian music?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Hey it’s all good, I love modest mouse.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning. The Arkells are a Canadian band, they haven't really broken into the American market yet. One of those bands that sound almost as good live as they do on their recordings.


They're on our radio here. But we definitely have a awesome station.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> OMG! What's with you and Christian music?


Just makes me laugh, thinking of you two going to a Christian music concert. And my dad told me about a Christian music concert they went to.
Just playing with you


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They're on our radio here. But we definitely have a awesome station.


I don’t listen to the radio so IT’S MY BAD.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They're on our radio here. But we definitely have a awesome station.


Did they ever play the Barenaked Ladies?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did they ever play the Barenaked Ladies?


They where big everywhere.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They where big everywhere.


Were 
lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Hey now Allstar


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Everyone needs a vacation


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Were
> lol


Whut


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

@curious2garden i may text you if I have questions.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden i may text you if I have questions.


I'll get my happy dance ready, hoping this shit ends for you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whut


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Buzzed. Coffee. Collect my winnings and order the parts for a computer upgrade. Life is up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2022)

Morning...how's everyone doing, hopefully warm and cozy.....and defintely 

Woke up to a crisp 33F this morning and sunny, not bad considering i've only had about 5hrs of sleep, high today 66F and sunny.......

just made a fresh pot, looks like i'm gonna need it....

now to have some breakfast......2 potato and egg please.......


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Double chocolate vodka is a thing. Made in USA. Check it out at lcbo if you like.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2022)

New RIU feature - I liked a post by mistake then attempted to undo it, when a new screen popped up asking me if I really wanted to undo my reaction. Lol. What purpose does that serve? C'mon, Rollie. Your resources would be better spent on working on that _dislike_ button we so sorely need...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> New RIU feature - I liked a post by mistake then attempted to undo it, when a new screen popped up asking me if I really wanted to undo my reaction. Lol. What purpose does that serve? C'mon, Rollie. Your resources would be better spent on working on that _dislike_ button we so sorely need...


weird I don't see that popup.


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> New RIU feature - I liked a post by mistake then attempted to undo it, when a new screen popped up asking me if I really wanted to undo my reaction. Lol. What purpose does that serve? C'mon, Rollie. Your resources would be better spent on working on that _dislike_ button we so sorely need...


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Oddly craving mushrooms now


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Man I could use a good "paint 'n' sip" now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I could use a good "paint 'n' sip" now


Nope I've got nothing what are we talking about


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope I've got nothing what are we talking about





paint sip video Twitter - Google Search


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> paint sip video Twitter - Google Search


Me myself and I and Odin don't Google or Twittering


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me myself and I and Odin don't Google or Twittering


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> paint sip video Twitter - Google Search


Not gonna fall for that one again


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> Not gonna fall for that one again


Go to Google yourself then lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

See see I knew it


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See see I knew it


Knew what? That you two are stubborn? That link goes to a Google search for those words. If you don't trust the link go to Google and type in those words. Or don't


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Knew what? That you two are stubborn? That link goes to a Google search for those words. If you don't trust the link go to Google and type in those words. Or don't


Blue waffle effect.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2022)

Never gonna do that again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Knew what? That you two are stubborn? That link goes to a Google search for those words. If you don't trust the link go to Google and type in those words. Or don't


Not stubborn just scared don't all links lead to porn sites lol I'd be in so much trouble wife would here it and the shit would hit the fan lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> all links lead to porn sites


Only the good ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Only the good ones.


See see I knew it


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go to Google yourself then lol


OK. I had to put up my shields first.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

More coffee is needed


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> weird I don't see that popup.


It doesn't work for me anymore, either. Perhaps I just imagined it, which would be worrisome.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Working on it right now And yes we practice safe vaping


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not stubborn just scared don't all links lead to porn sites lol I'd be in so much trouble wife would here it and the shit would hit the fan lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It doesn't work for me anymore, either. Perhaps I just imagined it, which would be worrisome.


That would be annoying, I often click the wrong reaction. 

I had a dream about one of our old dogs last night. Not a bad dream, just he was back and it was all perfectly normal and happy. He died in 2007.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

I had a dream I was a robot or bionic from the waist down.
Good or bad I don’t remember.
Oh yeah they may be bringing the chair this afternoon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I had a dream I was a robot or bionic from the waist down.
> Good or bad I don’t remember.
> Oh yeah they may be bringing the chair this afternoon.


Holy shit, no kidding? What colour?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy shit, no kidding? What colour?


It’s pretty. Called “whatchaget”


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

Idk what they’re doing but 2 different people coming.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy shit, no kidding? What colour?


What color is the chair, or what color was the robot in the dream?
I figured it was the chair, but I was a bit stoned, so it took 5 minutes to figure out....lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 8, 2022)

Glad I mowed the lawn yesterday after work, I would have hated for all those seeds on the weeds in my yard to have to be stuck to a plant during this wonderful rain. Go forth my little poly-culture of wild plant things and propagate so I don't have to pay money maintaining an expensive, not fun to walk on, guaranteed to die, mono-culture.

Also it's fun to irritate my OCD neighbor, he mows his lawn in the exact same tracks every single time, so much so that the grass he pays so much for refuses to grow where his mower wheels go, and I've never met a lawn edged as far in as his, a full on 4" from the side-walk. I literally fell in his edging trench and it ate my whole foot.

So in revenge I do mine any way except straight,. Odd angles, concentric circles, opposing triangles, peace signs, you name it. You know how damned hard it is to come up with a new geometric design each time? I love to watch him go for his evening walk after I mowed and stop at my yard and shake his head.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Glad I mowed the lawn yesterday after work, I would have hated for all those seeds on the weeds in my yard to have to be stuck to a plant during this wonderful rain. Go forth my little poly-culture of wild plant things and propagate so I don't have to pay money maintaining an expensive, not fun to walk on, guaranteed to die, mono-culture.
> 
> Also it's fun to irritate my OCD neighbor, he mows his lawn in the exact same tracks every single time, so much so that the grass he pays so much for refuses to grow where his mower wheels go, and I've never met a lawn edged as far in as his, a full on 4" from the side-walk. I literally fell in his edging trench and it ate my whole foot.
> 
> So in revenge I do mine any way except straight, odd angles, concentric circles, opposing triangles. You know how damned hard it is to come up with a new geometric design each time? I love to watch him go for his evening walk after I mowed and stop at my yard and shake his head.


Yea I'd have to burn your house down.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I'd have to burn your house down.


Think of all the weed you'd be wasting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s pretty. Called “whatchaget”


I'm not familiar with that colour.


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Too close to home


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Think of all the weed you'd be wasting.


We'll stand close by and inhale.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> What color is the chair, or what color was the robot in the dream?
> I figured it was the chair, but I was a bit stoned, so it took 5 minutes to figure out....lol


Robots are silver. I was hoping it was the red chair with the fenders... I had flame decals picked out for her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Feb 8, 2022)

Time check …. Everyone knows the drill


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not much on the agenda today. Housekeeping that's about it. You?


I lied, got high and wasted the day on the facebook.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I lied, got high and wasted the day on the facebook.


I'm digitizing old home movies and I'm very bored. 

@Paul Drake how did the lawyer's go?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So in revenge I do mine any way except straight,. Odd angles, concentric circles, opposing triangles, peace signs, you name it. You know how damned hard it is to come up with a new geometric design each time? I love to watch him go for his evening walk after I mowed and stop at my yard and shake his head.


I do that too! One neighbor used to change colors when he watched, that was fun.
Then I started on the bushes, not one was square. He actually blew a gasket when I lollipopped the hydrangeas, that was the final straw.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I do that too! One neighbor used to change colors when he watched, that was fun.
> Then I started on the bushes, not one was square. He actually blew a gasket when I lollipopped the hydrangeas, that was the final straw.


Oh as bad as the trimming of my camellia bush is, the neighbors should f'kn LOVE me for how much trouble it has given me. Back in 2018 it got tented by spider mites. I cut the damned thing down to a nub (hoping it would die, it didn't) and then every spring after the last cold snap, I purchase a large pack of beneficial insects from buildasoil and sprinkle it around the yard. Which is kind of the point behind keeping a poly-culture going, keeping just enough of a balance in the life that the bugs I buy stick around all summer.

Ever since then I've never seen a spider mite on any of my ornamental outside and my _cool_ neighbor's wife started having decent yields from her food garden.

So I'm not a complete jerk, most the neighbors don't even know the benefit I'm giving them; that is if they don't have some company come kill everything once a week.

...and that's the story that got me my job.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm digitizing old home movies and I'm very bored.
> 
> @Paul Drake how did the lawyer's go?


From tape? Brutal... probably faster to reenact and shoot digitally.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try Amazon Prime's new Reacher series. Great action show, good story line and Jack Reacher actually looks as described in the books.





solakani said:


> That is more like it. Tom is into Scientology and for that reason Reacher series is at the bottom of the playlist.


My .02 cents is this series is better than the movie .

I forgot about having prime so I checked it out . Binge watched the whole season Sunday night and yesterday . It was a amazing show with lots of action . Then discovered that with prime you get Paramount + . After watching every episode of Yellowstone ( highly recommend ) I wanted to see “ 1883 “ because they only showed the first two episodes and if you want to see the rest you could only watch it on Paramount +. They did the same with “ Mayor of Kingstown “ . Can’t wait to get caught up on these shows .


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5082201


How many feet are on a video tape?


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many feet are on a video tape?


~300' on a 6" reel for 20 min video


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm digitizing old home movies and I'm very bored.
> 
> @Paul Drake how did the lawyer's go?


Tomorrow 
Wheelchair people came to check out the house and double check my measurements.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> ~300' on a 6" reel for 20 min video


So like $80 a tape if there's audio?


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So like $80 a tape if there's audio?


Starting from...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> Starting from...


That could get expensive quickly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2022)

eh???


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2022)

LG what are you trying to do??? VHS to DVD?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh???


Converting old porns to digital


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


>


Designer bag $90. The good old days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Designer bag $90. The good old days.


I guess you don't know a guy


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I guess you don't know a guy


The "fell off the truck store"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I guess you don't know a guy


We have an entire mall









A Visit to Canada’s “Notorious Market”, The Pacific Mall in Toronto


The Pacific Mall in Toronto’s northern suburb of Markham enjoys the dubious distinction of being the only “notorious market” for the physical sale of count…




hughstephensblog.net


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Converting old porns to digital


Do you have any nude pics of your ex?
No I do not.
Do you want some?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have an entire mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you knew a guy.......everybody always knows a guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> Do you have any nude pics of your ex?
> No I do not.
> Do you want some?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I knew you knew a guy.......everybody always knows a guy.


I wouldn't buy counterfeit, you can always tell.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 8, 2022)

Sold those at our tractor dealership , was my go to for daily chores around the farm and even my U.P. snowmobile trips


BobBitchen said:


> My $20 Kincos used daily, the $200 Hestras are at the bottom of the gear bag rarely used.
> View attachment 5081985


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't buy counterfeit, you can always tell.


Counterfeit?! You need a new guy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't buy counterfeit, you can always tell.


you know that she didn't say anything about buying hot things


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2022)

woohoo

just got my photoshop back up.......that took a while...glad i still have my connects.....or at least some of them at least...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Yuppers she knows the guy and right now they're blocking the roads


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> From tape? Brutal... probably faster to reenact and shoot digitally.


Tape?? bwa hahahhaaaa, no tape was my children's time, this is 8 MM film, one frame at a time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Counterfeit?! You need a new guy


Yea I wouldn't knowingly do stolen either. I didn't like it when my stuff was stolen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Tape?? bwa hahahhaaaa, no tape was my children's time, this is 8 MM film, one frame at a time.


like the old fashioned reels?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> like the old fashioned reels?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5082237


Brutal! They look like tuna cans. How long does it take you to convert one reel?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I wouldn't knowingly do stolen either. I didn't like it when my stuff was stolen.


Who said stolen?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks like 3 or 4 hundred dollars us will get you a frame by frame converter


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brutal! They look like tuna cans. How long does it take you to convert one reel?


Roughly thirty minutes a small reel. It's not terrible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Roughly thirty minutes a small reel. It's not terrible.


Oh I thought you were going to say hours. Throw on a movie in the background and make a day of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Who said stolen?


Well I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

My baby is bringing something special home for dinner. Very excited, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks like 3 or 4 hundred dollars us will get you a frame by frame converter


LOL that's why it is relatively quick. 



Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I thought you were going to say hours. Throw on a movie in the background and make a day of it.


The bigger reels take longer. I've been watching the first season of Reacher on Amazon Prime. 



Laughing Grass said:


> My baby is bringing something special home for dinner. Very excited, I have no idea what it is.


Hopefully dinner!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5082237


My brother in law works for a video production company, they can do anything with film.
I just put it in a box and it comes back, they do work good enough for the Smithsonian.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well I have no idea what you're talking about.


You can get good deals that are legit.


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My baby is bringing something special home for dinner. Very excited, I have no idea what it is.





With sauce too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5082242
> 
> 
> With sauce too.


So that's a glory hole.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My brother in law works for a video production company, they can do anything with film.
> I just put it in a box and it comes back, they do work good enough for the Smithsonian.


Sweet, I don't think I want pictures of me as a child all that clear LOL, cool people to know.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can get good deals that are legit.


If they think it's stolen, they think it should be even cheaper...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> If they think it's stolen, they think it should be even cheaper...


If consumers really knew how much the markups are.........


----------



## DCcan (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, I don't think I want pictures of me as a child all that clear LOL, cool people to know.


LOL, forgot they did Nixon's home videos too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> LOL, forgot they did Nixon's home videos too.


I am not a crook!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully dinner!


Fungi Portabello risotto with grilled shrimp. This is what ecstasy tastes like.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fungi Portabello risotto with grilled shrimp. This is what ecstasy tastes like.
> 
> View attachment 5082260


Give her this from me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fungi Portabello risotto with grilled shrimp. This is what ecstasy tastes like.
> 
> View attachment 5082260


I'd eat that but my wife says I'd eat anything that doesn't eat me first lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fungi Portabello risotto with grilled shrimp. This is what ecstasy tastes like.
> 
> View attachment 5082260


The shrimp look delicious!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Give her this from me
> 
> View attachment 5082262


IKR! I never let her pick the restaurant 'cause she'll choose seafood or something sort of healthy. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd eat that but my wife says I'd eat anything that doesn't eat me first lol


You and me both Jeff!



curious2garden said:


> The shrimp look delicious!


It's so good. If you're ever in this neck of the woods (probably not I know lol), Carmelina's is the best Italian restaurant in the entire GTA hands down. 









Menus | Carmelina Restaurant


* Menu items and prices are subject to change without notice and are displayed for informational purposes only. Carmelina is a Italian Restaurant located in the Markham neighbourhood of Markham. Carm...




www.carmelinarestaurant.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

New Chili Peppers! It's pretty good, they're the only old classic rock band I listen to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! I never let her pick the restaurant 'cause she'll choose seafood or something sort of healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That menu looks great!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That menu looks great!


I think about delicious, rich and fatning food as often as men think about sex. I should have been a food critic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think about delicious, rich and fatning food as often as men think about sex. I should have been a food critic.


Hmmm nevermind


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New Chili Peppers! It's pretty good, they're the only old classic rock band I listen to.


‘Old classic rock ? Is Rush consider oldies and The Beatles classical ? Just busting your chops LG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> ‘Old classic rock ? Is Rush consider oldies and The Beatles classical ? Just busting your chops LG


Their first release was 37 years ago.


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Bad karma. One more.

The only way she was going to get a smoking hot body was if she opted for cremation.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Cheesy potatoesyummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Their first release was 37 years ago.


Yeah, so


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

37 - 27


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 8, 2022)

Here’s some classic rock  ….


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Here’s some classic rock View attachment 5082293 …. View attachment 5082294


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, so





https://www.masterclass.com/articles/classic-rock-guide#what-is-classic-rock


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.masterclass.com/articles/classic-rock-guide#what-is-classic-rock


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

Got bonewell yes yes we do


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd eat that but my wife says I'd eat anything that doesn't eat me first lol


I have a rule about eating anything that starts with "fungi"...But I'd eat the shrimp  (after wiping off all fungi)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a rule about eating anything that starts with "fungi"...But I'd eat the shrimp  (after wiping off all fungi)


Sounds like my son lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

here we go


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like my son lol


Yeah I was one of those kids who didn't want there foods to touch each other on the plate....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I was one of those kids who didn't want there foods to touch each other on the plate....


You just made my night then how did you feel about your brother sticking his finger in your food


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

*Psilocybin mushroom *


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like my son lol


The reason my son is till tormented by fungi he once pursued to devour.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The reason my son is till tormented by fungi he once pursued to devour.


Now that's a peace and good parenting right there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that's a peace and good parenting right there


WII did teach him to read at 3..??/!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> WII did teach him to read at 3..??/!!!


I read son and torment and was like that was are jobs in rising the little (----) joys


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I read son and torment and was like that was are jobs in rising the little (----) joys


We fail in our obligation if not seriously imposing on their comfort level.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a rule about eating anything that starts with "fungi"...But I'd eat the shrimp  (after wiping off all fungi)


Yeah, me too


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Hump Day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh, yeah. I forgot...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 9, 2022)

It’s Whacky Wednesday. Give me your prayers, good luck, good vibes for 9 am lawyers office.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

Morning






High of 40° today


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2022)

Another kickass morning. Taking a refresher in sensitivity training before T&T.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Feb 9, 2022)

I woke up with some extra gratitude so I’ll leave the unused portion here if anyone wants some.

good morning!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 9, 2022)

It was 41 here yesterday. Left my coat on the rack and went for a nice walk.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 9, 2022)

Confidence is waning. He’s not even here yet.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 9, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fungi Portabello risotto with grilled shrimp. This is what ecstasy tastes like.
> 
> View attachment 5082260


So just as I'm dissing the rice look where I think I'm going to soon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I was one of those kids who didn't want there foods to touch each other on the plate....


I'm still that way.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5082467


It's going be be that warm here in NY today....But it's only 22f so far. 

I'm going for a long walk at the park again....Cheap therapy!!

Wishing you the best of luck today with your meeting, and your new wheels!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Confidence is waning. He’s not even here yet.


He better have stopped to buy you a coffee and donut!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So just as I'm dissing the rice look where I think I'm going to soon
> View attachment 5082493


I could go for some scallops!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's going be be that warm here in NY today....But it's only 22f so far.
> 
> I'm going for a long walk at the park again....Cheap therapy!!
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck today with your meeting, and your new wheels!!


Have you ever considered getting a dog? Great company, they keep all your secrets and will walk with you for hours.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 9, 2022)

And they only sometimes headbutt your coffee all over your lap...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2022)

Good morning 
Beautiful 30* calm day ahead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And they only sometimes headbutt your coffee all over your lap...


Maybe he should start with a little dog.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 5082509Beautiful 30* calm day ahead


Looks pretty from the warmth of the indoors. Do they they have chalets on the mountain?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope everyone is good and healthy.....

woke up this morning to a mild 40F , yes i said 40F, high today gonna hit 70F, almost shorts and lli[ flops weather......

welp just made a fresh pot, warm ups coming.....

for breakfast, surprising they have cinnimon (sp) rolls with cream cheese for a $2 ea, so i bought 2.........little sweet in the morning isn't bad......

oh and i read something bout dogs......momma is wondering why they so connect to her.....idk.....
told her she has a big heart......

almost time for they first vaccinations.....


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2022)

It is not easy being good. I like being bad to the bone.

If I worked at Blackberry before its name changed, what job would I have?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> It is not easy being good. I like being bad to the bone.
> 
> If I worked at Blackberry before its name changed, what job would I have?


Rim job.


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 5082509Beautiful 30* calm day ahead


I'm in!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rim job.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

lokie said:


>


pffft prude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

lokie said:


>


What is smoke and poke lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is smoke and poke lol


A dating site that I've been trying to persuade @DarkWeb to join.


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2022)

I am sure someone will come along soon to rob him of his innocence


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A dating site that I've been trying to persuade @DarkWeb to join.


Don't make me choke on this taco!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A dating site that I've been trying to persuade @DarkWeb to join.


 and here I was thinking that it was a Jeopardy question lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> and here I was thinking that it was a Jeopardy question lol


Someone has to take one for the team.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> I am sure someone will come along soon to rob him of his innocence


This is for science.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is for science.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is for science.


You spent a lot of time in the Vice principal's office while in High School, didn't you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Gutter move down here to the Sewer at least you'll have a roof over your head


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> You spent a lot of time in the Vice principal's office while in High School, didn't you?


 I was an angel. Agent provocateur maybe.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

See she does know a guy lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever considered getting a dog? Great company, they keep all your secrets and will walk with you for hours.


I've had dogs most of my life and love them, but I don't have it in me to care for one any more...Plus I have had my heart broken too many times. 

OMG...I decided to treat myself to lunch at McDonalds...a fish sandwich, small fries, small shake....$12  Holy inflation!! It was hot at least!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've had dogs most of my life and love them, but I don't have it in me to care for one any more...Plus I have had my heart broken too many times.
> 
> OMG...I decided to treat myself to lunch at McDonalds...a fish sandwich, small fries, small shake....$12  Holy inflation!! It was hot at least!!


 I understand.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've had dogs most of my life and love them, but I don't have it in me to care for one any more...Plus I have had my heart broken too many times.


Same. My wife's cat is 17 years old and we're at the point where we realize there are not going to be many more and he's probably not going to finish out 2022. I've had some kind of pet since I was born, at 6 years old I got my first dog. I had her until I was 15 and the one thing I remember is that pets raised by 6 year olds are idiots, very loving idiots but still idiots. I would say it was the breed but my mom had a Cocker Spaniel before mine which was brilliant and my sister had one as an adult that was equally brilliant, mine was a moron and it's more than likely my fault. Then we had a German Sheppard that my mom and I raised and took to obedience school, he was Einstein by comparison, he escaped the back yard and got hit by a truck when he was 6 months old, he survived but we ended up with a 120lb lap dog as a result. Had he lived long enough for me to get my own house he probably would have eventually moved in with me, but my mom kept him after I finished college since I apartment hopped for 7 years. He had a yard since he was a puppy, I couldn't put him in an apartment and not feel horrible about it. After he died, I got my wife her first of two cats, he's the one that is still alive, his little sister died last year. We won't talk about the tropical fish I spent a small fortune killing for 2 years. 
It sucks, but at this point I think I'm done with animals. I think I want a house without pet dander for at least a few grows since I haven't found a way to hermetically seal and completely filter the air going into the grow without a dropping a small fortune and creating who knows how many environmental issues in the processes. So I'll just keep bud washing before dry. 



manfredo said:


> OMG...I decided to treat myself to lunch at McDonalds...a fish sandwich, small fries, small shake....$12  Holy inflation!! It was hot at least!!


In 2008 either my taste buds changed or they changed their cheese, but I couldn't handle their food anymore. I tried a few times after that but every time ended up throwing away half the sandwich. Even when it was 99 cents I thought it was too expensive to throw away half of it. At that price I'd expect sit down service and a wine steward.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Same. My wife's cat is 17 years old and we're at the point where we realize there are not going to be many more and he's probably not going to finish out 2022. I've had some kind of pet since I was born, at 6 years old I got my first dog. I had her until I was 15 and the one thing I remember is that pets raised by 6 year olds are idiots, very loving idiots but still idiots. I would say it was the breed but my mom had a Cocker Spaniel before mine which was brilliant and my sister had one as an adult that was equally brilliant, mine was a moron and it's more than likely my fault. Then we had a German Sheppard that my mom and I raised and took to obedience school, he was Einstein by comparison, he escaped the back yard and got hit by a truck when he was 6 months old, he survived but we ended up with a 120lb lap dog as a result. Had he lived long enough for me to get my own house he probably would have eventually moved in with me, but my mom kept him after I finished college since I apartment hopped for 7 years. He had a yard since he was a puppy, I couldn't put him in an apartment and not feel horrible about it. After he died, I got my wife her first of two cats, he's the one that is still alive, his little sister died last year. We won't talk about the tropical fish I spent a small fortune killing for 2 years.
> It sucks, but at this point I think I'm done with animals. I think I want a house without pet dander for at least a few grows since I haven't found a way to hermetically seal and completely filter the air going into the grow without a dropping a small fortune and creating who knows how many environmental issues in the processes. So I'll just keep bud washing before dry.
> 
> 
> ...


Gone but not forgotten. These were all my parents dogs, there was another morkie but I couldn't recover the photo. When I moved off campus the apartment that I was in didn't allow pets and it sucked. Not even cats. It's going to rip my heart out when I lose my little guy, but I'll get another dog right away.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gone but not forgotten. These were all my parents dogs, there was another morkie but I couldn't recover the photo. When I moved off campus the apartment that I was in didn't allow pets and it sucked. Not even cats. It's going to rip my heart out when I lose my little guy, but I'll get another dog right away.
> 
> View attachment 5082655View attachment 5082656View attachment 5082657View attachment 5082658View attachment 5082659


i still remember all of mine, and the love they gave and also the love i gave them..


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

My last one was my favorite....Did obedience classes with her and she was as smart as a child, and about the size of a small pony! She definitely got respect at the park, but she loved everyone...even cats


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

I wonder how @Paul Drake is making out today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My last one was my favorite....Did obedience classes with her and she was as smart as a child, and about the size of a small pony! She definitely got respect at the park, but she loved everyone...even cats
> 
> View attachment 5082705


pretty girl, she looks enormous!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

I made the call today, to see a shoulder surgeon in Syracuse. Can't put it off any longer, and they told me I have to wait 3 months after a cortisone shot before they will operate....So I am hoping maybe I can get shot one more time March 1st, then get it replaced June 1st, and sit around nearly naked on the back porch doing dabs and oxy all summer. I know it will be brutal  



Laughing Grass said:


> pretty girl, she looks enormous!


she was....120 lbs. She use to stomp her foot when she wanted something, lol. It was so cute and she learned it from me, because I use to stomp my foot at her, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder how @Paul Drake is making out today.


Hopefully she wasn't arrested for kicking an attorneys ass all over the office....It was probably a very stressful day....Hopefully she is dabnapping


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks pretty from the warmth of the indoors. Do they they have chalets on the mountain?


Yes they do. I’ve never stayed in any but they are almost ski in/ ski out, great location, just above main lodge.








Mammoth Mountain Chalets - Visit Mammoth


Welcome to the Top! Mammoth Mountain Chalets are individual slope-side, ski-in ski-out cabins, providing the most unique lodging for your alpine getaway. Our fully equipped chalets are nestled in the trees above the Main Lodge, putting them at the highest elevation in Mammoth. Upon arrival, a...




www.visitmammoth.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Yes they do. I’ve never stayed in any but they are almost ski in/ ski out, great location, just above main lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yea that's my speed. Hanging out by the fire drinking baileys and hot chocolate.

**


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 9, 2022)

oops too high. 
Can't feel my face.
Happy Wednesday


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> oops too high.
> Can't feel my face.
> Happy Wednesday


I wanna be that high  Probably would take liquor!! I may become an alcoholic next....Just to keep up the family name!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Heck yea that's my speed. Hanging out by the fire drinking baileys and hot chocolate.
> 
> *View attachment 5082748*


That does look cozy, but they are pricey. The smallest one is about $500 a night, 3 night minimum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That does look cozy, but they are pricey. The smallest one is about $500 a night, 3 night minimum.


Seasonal and off mtn are always better and most of the time way bigger. A couple families can split the bill and really vacation nice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder how @Paul Drake is making out today.


Not as good as you babe.
Probably end up going to court. Motherduckers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That does look cozy, but they are pricey. The smallest one is about $500 a night, 3 night minimum.


if you brought two other couples that'd be less than $200 a night, mid range hotel price.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh my


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Pork roast and potatoes in there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Coffee and safe vaping


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

How's the evening treating you tonight @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's the evening treating you tonight @curious2garden


It’s good to be home. How are you doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It’s good to be home. How are you doing?


6 foot above ground and well enough thanks for asking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

How's the you and the family doing @DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's the you and the family doing @DarkWeb


You know what I'm trying to say lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

Ok. Mostly all good now. Thanks bud


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you brought two other couples that'd be less than $200 a night, mid range hotel price.


It only sleeps 4-5...But still not terrible if you split it. Although by the time you add lift tickets and such, it's not a cheap sport.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pork roast and potatoes in there View attachment 5082798


Mmmmmm, I haven't had dinner yet, and I just came from the foodie thread where they are all eating healthy as hell. 

I'm thinking a steak and cheese sandwich with sautéed onions, even though I am supposed to give up red meat

And I am thinking about ordering some CBD oils to try ease my pain and help sleep, and reduce my pain med use. Check pout ythius super strong one









6000mg Water Soluble CBD Tincture - HempX


200mg CBD per full serving (1mL) Recommended serving: 50mg (0.25mL) For mixing into drinks and coffee DO NOT TAKE ALONE - must mix in drink THC-Free Nano-emulsified cannabidiol (CBD) 1 oz.




hempx.com





I loved the review...Sounds like what I need.

*Induces Astral Travel*
400mg before bed induces astral travel. 200mg mid day converts any situation into an easier one.


OK, steak and cheese!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmmm, I haven't had dinner yet, and I just came from the foodie thread where they are all eating healthy as hell.
> 
> I'm thinking a steak and cheese sandwich with sautéed onions, even though I am supposed to give up red meat
> 
> ...


If you do get it please let me know how it works for you I've have no luck with cbc oils


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It only sleeps 4-5...But still not terrible if you split it. Although by the time you add lift tickets and such, it's not a cheap sport.


You need to know a guy


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmmm, I haven't had dinner yet, and I just came from the foodie thread where they are all eating healthy as hell.
> 
> I'm thinking a steak and cheese sandwich with sautéed onions, even though I am supposed to give up red meat
> 
> ...


CBD will really help with inflammation but THC is necessary for pain. If I were you I'd make some heavy edibles to get through


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Yes they do. I’ve never stayed in any but they are almost ski in/ ski out, great location, just above main lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had friends who rented one and we stayed at the trailer park. It was like 25/night hookups. They always came and sat in the spa with us LOL The trailer park up there was great. Is it still there?


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmmm, I haven't had dinner yet, and I just came from the foodie thread where they are all eating healthy as hell.
> 
> I'm thinking a steak and cheese sandwich with sautéed onions, even though I am supposed to give up red meat
> 
> ...


200mg/ml? I'm going to up my game from 20mg/ml


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If you do get it please let me know how it works for you I've have no luck with cbc oils


I tried some the other day and my back felt better than usual, and my friend that gave it to me (who is a heavy THC user) said it fixes her back up quicker than Advil, so that makes sense that it works on inflammation. And I have LOTS of inflammation. 

But yes, edibles is probably a better idea....or good in combination. I have to learn to make cannibutter, then I can add it to anything....and I believe it tastes better. I never even ate these last cookies I made because they just taste nasty!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Yuppers that is awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

Full full yes I'm am fully full lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Full full yes I'm am fully full lol


Me too...steak and cheese on a hardroll...But it's midnight. Too late for dinner!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too...steak and cheese on a hardroll...But it's midnight. Too late for dinner!


I'm old enough to eat when I get hungry and besides there was a snafu he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We had friends who rented one and we stayed at the trailer park. It was like 25/night hookups. They always came and sat in the spa with us LOL The trailer park up there was great. Is it still there?


Yes, the RV park is where I get my showers, they also have 2 very small cabins that a friend & I occasionally rent.
.New owners about 5yrs ago, much higher prices, but real nice people .


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I tried some the other day and my back felt better than usual, and my friend that gave it to me (who is a heavy THC user) said it fixes her back up quicker than Advil, so that makes sense that it works on inflammation. And I have LOTS of inflammation.
> 
> But yes, edibles is probably a better idea....or good in combination. I have to learn to make cannibutter, then I can add it to anything....and I believe it tastes better. I never even ate these last cookies I made because they just taste nasty!!


Curiosity got the better of me on the 200mg/ml CBD claim in Hempx CBD tinture. Hempx water soluble hemp extract is made with a propriety process. It would sit better with me if I got an independent lab report showing the THC and levels of impurities. Randy Couture is the front man for Hempx. I love MMA and the fighters know all about the pain so it is a good story.

It is disappointing to see Diaz sucking on a CBD vape pen and acting like a goof. Guess I will let it slide knowing his brother was booted from UFC and spent 5 years for using pot. Hempx may be betting on the wrong horse because the UFC is going to back Love Hemp based in UK. UFC's pocket is deeper than Randy Couture's. 

200mg/ml CBD F*ck I have been doing it wrong all this time with 20mg/ml

The manufacturer of Hempx has a catchy ticker symbol but that is about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.


High


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> High


morning, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Some genius broke into a fire station here and stole a fire truck this morning. They were obviously caught.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning, how are you feeling today?


rrrrrruff and it’s 39
How are you doing today friend?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Some genius broke into a fire station here and stole a fire truck this morning. They were obviously caught.


How did you get caught?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> rrrrrruff and it’s 39
> How are you doing today friend?


Living the dream.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 10, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How did you get caught?


Coming to your new place.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living the dream.


Can I come?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How did you get caught?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can I come?


Sure I need help trimming this weekend.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure I need help trimming this weekend.


Be right there, go Optimus Prime


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s Whacky Wednesday. Give me your prayers, good luck, good vibes for 9 am lawyers office.
> View attachment 5082405


Well they didn’t work and this is faaaar from over


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Be right there, go Optimus Prime
> View attachment 5083043


A big rig is probably not the best choice for transportation into Toronto right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A big rig is probably not the best choice for transportation into Toronto right now.


It’s a Transformer yo


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

Morning






Another warm one today......high in the 40°s

Happy Thursday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

Our little group has always been
And always will until the end
Hello, hello, hello, how low
Hello, hello, hello, how low
Hello, hello, hello, how low
Hello, hello, hello


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> High


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Wino has decided she is absolutely done with growing. So it’s back to me. Some how it needs to be in my bedroom or closet?
It’s a new day. I’ll use 2 litre bottles since I can’t do 7 gallons anymore.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Is that what this stink is?


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't combust but like to roll for others.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

solakani said:


> I don't combust but like to roll for others.
> View attachment 5083064


Can you roll me one please…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2022)

Me too please


solakani said:


> I don't combust but like to roll for others.
> View attachment 5083064


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

The great smoke off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

No wonder it took drump 10-15 flushes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> The great smoke off.


aka Wake n Bake


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you roll me one please…


OK. Make it a double to puff puff pass to @Jeffislovinlife Last of my AK47 for a sativa high


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone doing.....hope everyone warm and cozy....why do i smell weed??? hmmm....anywho

woke up this morning to a nice 41F, feels good....high today 71, lower parts of the state almost 80

just made a fresh pot, warm ups coming......

now to takle this breakfast......bacon and egg, little red sauce.....and boom goes the taste buds.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

Good morning 

look’s like another best day ever!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 5083079
> look’s like another best day ever!


My best day ever was Ski Sunrise and up to my hips in powder. It was so good when our friend fell out (Drambuie and Mint Schnappes accident), we moved him off the active trail and crossed his skis over him and told the Ski Patrol when we reached bottom LOL. Back then I was ruthless about my time off. No cell phones back then either but I'll never forget how good it was and there were only about 10 people on the mountain that day.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

solakani said:


> Curiosity got the better of me on the 200mg/ml CBD claim in Hempx CBD tinture. Hempx water soluble hemp extract is made with a propriety process. It would sit better with me if I got an independent lab report showing the THC and levels of impurities. Randy Couture is the front man for Hempx. I love MMA and the fighters know all about the pain so it is a good story.
> 
> It is disappointing to see Diaz sucking on a CBD vape pen and acting like a goof. Guess I will let it slide knowing his brother was booted from UFC and spent 5 years for using pot. Hempx may be betting on the wrong horse because the UFC is going to back Love Hemp based in UK. UFC's pocket is deeper than Randy Couture's.
> 
> ...


I hadn't noticed there was no lab report on Hempx 6000 mg product....The others do have lab certificates.



https://38xsjz3fsa5z2kzuwr17lqwk-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/90440_HempX_1500mg_Tincture.pdf



That review I posted about "Induces Astral Travel" was written by a friend of mine who is a heavy, heavy dabber...But she is pregnant and stressed so using CBD's currently ....So I do trust her opinion as to it's strength, but I'd feel better with a lab report too. There prices are great, if it's what it is supposed to be.

I have it in my cart with 2 other products, but maybe I'll just try the ones with lab reports, which are much cheaper too. I was going to try the PM 1000mg one and the 1500 mg tincture.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

My most recent best Day ever was here at Mammoth. 70 mph north winds, chair 23 still running, skied wipe out wind blowing straight up the run, hardest thing was dropping in off the top against the brutal wind but once in felt dead calm & the best wind buff I’ve ever skied. Did it over and over, Scared to death though every time dropping in. Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I hadn't noticed there was no lab report on Hempx 6000 mg product....The others do have lab certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you not smoking?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I hadn't noticed there was no lab report on Hempx 6000 mg product....The others do have lab certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lab reports are easy to fake if you get to choose the sample.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> My most recent best Day ever was here at Mammoth. 70 mph north winds, chair 23 still running, skied wipe out wind blowing straight up the run, hardest thing was dropping in off the top against the brutal wind but once in felt dead calm & the best wind buff I’ve ever skied. Did it over and over, Scared to death though every time dropping in. Lol


I was stuck between wow and love!! Nothing like that adrenaline and everything coming into sync with greater clarity and appreciation. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why you not smoking?


I am smoking, but flower only. Dabbing causes me instant anxiety right now....I'm in a bad way, on many levels. Trust me if I could dab, I would dab myself into obliteration!

I've been popping xanax before I get out of bed most mornings as I wake with crushing anxiety. Tiny dose of 0.25 mg, but still, not good. Better than the alternative though.

Now my right shoulder is killing me too...really bad. I've slathered it up with lidocaine twice already this morning...nothing! I have an appt. Monday with my PM doctor, but the plan was to to my other shoulder this month, and wait a month on the hurting one...But I think we are going to have to re-visit that plan and shoot the bad one....But the cruise is in 60 days and I don't want to be hurting for that, so IDK WTF to do!! Maybe he will shoot it right before the cruise, but that's only going to be like 50 days from Monday

I have too much on my mind...


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lab reports are easy to fake if you get to choose the sample.


True, and this HempX company is relatively new, and it's not organic...So we don't know the manufacturing process...


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

"the FUD factor"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am smoking, but flower only. Dabbing causes me instant anxiety right now....I'm in a bad way, on many levels. Trust me if I could dab, I would dab myself into obliteration!
> 
> I've been popping xanax before I get out of bed most mornings as I wake with crushing anxiety. Tiny dose of 0.25 mg, but still, not good. Better than the alternative though.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry manfredo.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> True, and this HempX company is relatively new, and it's not organic...So we don't know the manufacturing process...


They claim organically grown, but how is it processed? 



Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry manfredo.


Thank you...Hopefully I can get through this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thank you...Hopefully I can get through this.


you can buddy, just take it one day at a time, and one thing at a time, above all breath it reduces stress overall......we are here if ya need us...


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm heading to the drugstore to get some Boiron Arnicare Gel...It was just recommended and has great reviews for nerve pain...I'll try most anything!!

Shower time


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am smoking, but flower only. Dabbing causes me instant anxiety right now....I'm in a bad way, on many levels. Trust me if I could dab, I would dab myself into obliteration!
> 
> I've been popping xanax before I get out of bed most mornings as I wake with crushing anxiety. Tiny dose of 0.25 mg, but still, not good. Better than the alternative though.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry. Can I dab for you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm heading to the drugstore to get some Boiron Arnicare Gel...It was just recommended and has great reviews for nerve pain...I'll try most anything!!
> 
> Shower time


Salon Pas is the best thing ORC I’ve ever used.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Salon Pas is the best thing ORC I’ve ever used.


They work great


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Salon Pas is the best thing ORC I’ve ever used.





DarkWeb said:


> They work great


yeah they do.....i've used them on my lower back.....i also use tiger balm, shit work great in a pinch


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> True, and this HempX company is relatively new, and it's not organic...So we don't know the manufacturing process...


Stannous Chloride is organic and extremely poisonous. Be careful out there!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Salon Pas is the best thing ORC I’ve ever used.


The patchy or gel? I'll get that too. I have not gone yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The patchy or gel? I'll get that too. I have not gone yet.


Patch. They have a few different ones.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

They both claim to be number 1 ....I slapped a patch on, and it is tingling....We shall see!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

I need a patch, my right shoulder is about 80% healed after hitting the ice a few weeks ago, haven't slept more than a few hours at a time.
I have to wedge myself in on my left side and try not to roll over on my preferred right side, but I keep waking up in agony after rolling over.
Chiseling ice all week hasn't helped.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm heading to the drugstore to get some Boiron Arnicare Gel...It was just recommended and has great reviews for nerve pain...I'll try most anything!!
> 
> Shower time


My recommendation would be Tiger Balm or Biofreeze


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My recommendation would be Tiger Balm or Biofreeze


I'm going to try Watermelon Gelato dab and a cold beer first


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm going to try Watermelon Gelato dab and a cold beer first


watermelon Gelato that sounds interesting it's been about 35 years sense I've had a beer so crack one for me and you enjoy it like you haven't had a beer in 35 years lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Let me know when the dab patch is available.


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

Frenchman and englishman die and go to hell. The devil makes them clean outhouses for eternity. The Frenchman grabs a shovel and jumps in the cesspool. The Frenchman starts shovelling and hands the bucket of shit to the englishman. 
Why?


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 10, 2022)

RIU time check for CST folks . Light em up


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

Had to wait for a puff till I done, didn't want to knock a boat over in here. Be like dominos going over.
I'm happy with a canoe myself.
At least I was warm working today, kind of jealous that the boats are warmer than me now.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Had to wait for a puff till I done, didn't want to knock a boat over in here. Be like dominos going over.
> I'm happy with a canoe myself.
> At least I was warm working today, kind of jealous that the boats are warmer than me now.
> View attachment 5083272


Very expensive dominoes


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I need a patch, my right shoulder is about 80% healed after hitting the ice a few weeks ago, haven't slept more than a few hours at a time.
> I have to wedge myself in on my left side and try not to roll over on my preferred right side, but I keep waking up in agony after rolling over.
> Chiseling ice all week hasn't helped.


I am getting some relief from the Salonpas patch. It reminds me of BenGay...the smell and tingling heat sensation, but its not as offensive as BenGay, and supposed to last 8 hours.

I do the same thing...Try and wedge myself in so I don't turn, but it rarely lasts. Hope you get better soon!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm going to try Watermelon Gelato dab and a cold beer first


Thats what I would like to be using!!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Very expensive dominoes


The propellers on one boat cost more than my car.


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

Just make sure insurance is paid up


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The propellers on one boat cost more than my car.


This guy did not get the memo.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Had to wait for a puff till I done, didn't want to knock a boat over in here. Be like dominos going over.
> I'm happy with a canoe myself.
> At least I was warm working today, kind of jealous that the boats are warmer than me now.
> View attachment 5083272


I got a free canoe a few years ago, and was excited as we had one as a kid and I used it often. I took it down to the river and went out...Not sure why but it freaked me right out!! It was a small aluminum one and just felt really unsafe. I brought it home, put it on CL, and sold it in about an hour.

The weird part is it just showed up at my rental, leaned up against the front of the building...I went and told the guys they should move it, and no one knew who it belonged too. Must be some kids were playing around or something...It was in the heart of college housing so anything is possible.

I do miss boating....I always had a 16-18' open bow and did a lot of water skiing. Those were the days. Nothing like a cold beer for breakfast on the way to the lake to ski. 

Was just looking for some pics, but not on this computer...Did find another old doggy though. This was Greta, and she was not as sweet as the black one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2022)

Food is


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

Made some hot peanut dipping sauce for spring rolls and chicken.
The Watermelon Gelato made me do it, I think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Made some hot peanut dipping sauce for spring rolls and chicken.
> The Watermelon Gelato made me do it, I think.
> 
> View attachment 5083323View attachment 5083324


Dam looks so good now I'm hungry grrr what to eat


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

a couple of flutternutter will have to do for me. toasted egg bread instead of white


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

I'll settle for my Porterhouse with home fries.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

Backpack meal for me tonight, all I have energy for..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll settle for my Porterhouse with home fries.


Could I interest you in a big mac parfait?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

Oldies hour..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Backpack meal for me tonight, all I have energy for..
> View attachment 5083384


Sounds good, does it taste good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Oldies hour…


No worky

An error occurred. Please try again later. (Playback ID: 8RcOrGpRfHmoDBpM) 
Learn More


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worky
> 
> An error occurred. Please try again later. (Playback ID: 8RcOrGpRfHmoDBpM)
> Learn More


Mushrooms are making everything harder right now…lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds good, does it taste good?


Not too bad really.
I brought some cornbread muffins to crumble in….


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Mushrooms are making everything harder right now…lol


Love the Chili Peppers!



BobBitchen said:


> Not too bad really.
> I brought some cornbread muffins to crumble in….


I made chicken teriyaki for dinner and overcooked the rice... Teriyaki chicken with veggies and glue.


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could I interest you in a big mac parfait?
> 
> View attachment 5083386


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Backpack meal for me tonight, all I have energy for..
> View attachment 5083384


They have 2 new flavors I haven't tried...Guess it's not easy to get the stuff cut just right to dehydrate , rehydrate consistently.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5083401


You don't like big macs?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't like big macs?


Not in a smoothie cup, prefer a paper plate


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> They have 2 new flavors I haven't tried...Guess it's not easy to get the stuff cut just right to dehydrate , rehydrate consistently.


I like the Peak refuel’s dinners.
Gonna try the biscuits n’ gravy tomorrow for breakfast…


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't like big macs?


Big Macs are ok.

I like watches too but not this one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Not in a smoothie cup, prefer a paper plate


Oh a smoothie guy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Big Macs are ok.
> 
> I like watches too but not this one.


lol smooth segue, cool watch tho.


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol smooth segue, cool watch tho.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh a smoothie guy.
> 
> View attachment 5083414


No.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The propellers on one boat cost more than my car.


Fixing props is a very profitable business.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> No.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

two memes now @lokie


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love the Chili Peppers!
> 
> 
> 
> I made chicken teriyaki for dinner and overcooked the rice... Teriyaki chicken with veggies and glue.


@Metasynth  
https://www.rollitup.org/t/wake-n-bake-nothing-better.14527/post-16539059


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I like the Peak refuel’s dinners.
> Gonna try the biscuits n’ gravy tomorrow for breakfast…
> 
> View attachment 5083407


Throw a couple jalepenos and diced Vidalia's, sauté slab of butter on top. 
Carb load for the first fast runs in the morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Metasynth
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/wake-n-bake-nothing-better.14527/post-16539059


I use a rice steamer and it always turns out perfect... provided you don't leave sitting on the steamer for another five minutes after the dinger goes off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use a rice steamer and it always turns out perfect... provided you don't leave sitting on the steamer for another five minutes after the dinger goes off.


Dabs?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

Making rice on backpack equipment takes a learning curve, some stoves and pans are only designed for cooking mush.
Trial and error for a couple meals till you dial it in, block the wind, don't kick it over at the end, lol.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I like the Peak refuel’s dinners.
> Gonna try the biscuits n’ gravy tomorrow for breakfast…
> 
> View attachment 5083407


Have you tried the Peak Chicken Pesto or Chicken teriyaki yet?
I had their 3 bean chili mac and the stroganoff, those were both good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dabs?


don't mind if I do.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2022)

It took me 5 min to get into this new dab jar, have to push down and twist, it's adult proof.
I'm liking this Watermelon Gelato, no pain tonight.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fixing props is a very profitable business.


I was good for 1 or 2 repairs a season....But the welder repair was cheaper than a new one. Always had a spare. we did a lot of river cruising...And hit a thing or two.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It took me 5 min to get into this new dab jar, have to push down and twist, it's adult proof.
> I'm liking this Watermelon Gelato, no pain tonight.


Do one three for me  

I made a decent dinner...Fried chicken breasts, acorn squash and baked taters, with peaches on the side and chocolate milk. Had to feed my trimmer! I wasn't at all hungry but ate a plateful.

Plants are smaller than usual...Probably from smaller bags, but real nice and sticky, fat buds and zero larf...I lolipopped heavy....for that reason. Only 1 more ready now and the other few need more time I think.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2022)

Busy week! Almost Friday. 

   

I need a nap 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do one three for me
> 
> I made a decent dinner...Fried chicken breasts, acorn squash and baked taters, with peaches on the side and chocolate milk. Had to feed my trimmer! I wasn't at all hungry but ate a plateful.
> 
> Plants are smaller than usual...Probably from smaller bags, but real nice and sticky, fat buds and zero larf...I lolipopped heavy....for that reason. Only 1 more ready now and the other few need more time I think.


Pics of the harvest!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning! IT'S FRIDAY! You made it. WAKE UP!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning. 

SH420


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2022)

It will be good morning once I'm fired up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Birthday papa Bob Marley


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2022)

Mildly buzzed. Whatsup?


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning !
On the advice of the good Dr. Andre Romell Young, aka Dr. Dre I'm listening to this forgotten album during my morning squat thrusts.I can't listen to the Nevermind album anymore but I forgot about Bleach.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Morning


Fuck getting close to 50° today. 

How's it going? And happy Friday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5083624
> 
> Fuck getting close to 50° today.
> ...


Get your shorts out!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday


Sober up? It's Friday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sober up? It's Friday


I have guests all weekend and a have to try and pull off a harvest, should be fun!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sober up? It's Friday


It’s Friday? Let’s drink.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5083624
> 
> Fuck getting close to 50° today.
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have guests all weekend and a have to try and pull off a harvest, should be fun!


LOL good timing. Leave a few extra pairs of trim scissors out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL good timing. Leave a few extra pairs of trim scissors out


My sister has trimmed with me before.... need a tiny pair for my niece.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sister has trimmed with me before.... need a tiny pair for my niece.


Playskool scissors?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5083624
> 
> Fuck getting close to 50° today.
> ...


Sonoran Desert is one upping your weather today...happy Friday to you to sir.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Playskool scissors?


Fiskars make children scissors now. 





__





Kids Scissors: Blunt-Tip and Pointed-Tip (Ages 4+) | Fiskars


Every child is a creative genius, and with the right kids scissors, children can grow into their creativity and embrace their unlimited creative potential.




www.fiskars.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Sonoran Desert is one upping your weather today...happy Friday to you to sir.View attachment 5083631


That's warm. 22° here right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fiskars make children scissors now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah fiskars is a sissor company. Been making them for years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones. How goes?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5083624
> 
> Fuck getting close to 50° today.
> ...


It's supposed to be 79 here today and almost 90 Sunday for the Superbowl. We are under a heat advisory!  

Lucky for me my coffee isn't talking back, yet! How are you and your family doing this morning DW?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have guests all weekend and a have to try and pull off a harvest, should be fun!


Buy extra scissors, it could go very quickly.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Sonoran Desert is one upping your weather today...happy Friday to you to sir.View attachment 5083631


The Mojave says, "Hello"


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's supposed to be 79 here today and almost 90 Sunday for the Superbowl. We are under a heat advisory!
> 
> Lucky for me my coffee isn't talking back, yet! How are you and your family doing this morning DW?


Doing ok. This post nasal drip from covid just doesn't stop. Not bad during the day but when I wake up it sucks. Everyone else is totally fine.

79° - 90° damn get the pool ready and ac on!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Buy extra scissors, it could go very quickly.


It's going to take them five to six hours to get here. My plan is to start at 6am and hopefully finish around 11, that should leave me a couple hours to try and air the house out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones. How goes?


Did you ever manage to buy a shovel?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Doing ok. This post nasal drip from covid just doesn't stop. Not bad during the day but when I wake up it sucks. Everyone else is totally fine.
> 
> 79° damn get the pool ready and ac on!




Pool is having some tile fixed, and the entire thing emptied and acid washed first of April. So it will be ready for my granddaughter who lives steps away from the ocean to visit. My pool is warmer than her ocean so she'll enjoy it, especially with the flotation you get from the salt. Which means I'll be balancing the chemicals for the next three months LOL @neosapien I wish you lived closer.

Try some Benadryl


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to take them five to six hours to get here. My plan is to start at 6am and hopefully finish around 11, that should leave me a couple hours to try and air the house out.


When she grows up and smells weed she's going to remember aunty LG


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to take them five to six hours to get here. My plan is to start at 6am and hopefully finish around 11, that should leave me a couple hours to try and air the house out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When she grows up and smells weed she's going to remember aunty LG


Once she's old enough, I'll send her weekly care packages.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you ever manage to buy a shovel?


Don't remind me of that horrible two days. Damn... I hate shovels


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When she grows up and smells weed she's going to remember aunty LG


I'd pick up some cabbage and cook it for lunch, yup we're having fried cabbage and Kielbasa.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5083637


My life story in one meme.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once she's old enough, I'll send her weekly care packages.


In exchange for how many hours of trimming?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My life story in one meme.


me too


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> In exchange for how many hours of trimming?


Ass, cash or grass no one trims for free, or something like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> me too


Me three


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> In exchange for how many hours of trimming?


Maybe I can convince her to go to university here and stay with us, we're way cooler than her parents. And I get a live in trimmer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Don't remind me of that horrible two days. Damn... I hate shovels


Should have got a condo


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me three


Yeah definitely you Paul! Good morning, how are you doing today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I can convince her to go to university here and stay with us, we're way cooler than her parents. And I get a live in trimmer.


Now that's a plan!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have got a condo


Condos suck. No control over what I apparently own. No thanks. I can put up whatever color curtains I want, while letting only my dogs out in the yard.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I can convince her to go to university here and stay with us, we're way cooler than her parents. And I get a live in trimmer.


I’m going to start working for hot Marley. She’s making $1000 a day from home. And also she’s doing work from home from her old boss.
I plan for her to take care of aunt sunny later in life.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah definitely you Paul! Good morning, how are you doing today?


SSDD babe. You good?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

I told the lawyer the only lawyer joke I know. I need to learn more.

what do you call 1200 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?

a good start


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Condos suck. No control over what I apparently own. No thanks. I can put up whatever color curtains I want, while letting only my dogs out in the yard.


When I was in my early twenties I was almost tempted to buy one at a ski resort. Then I passed the entrance at morning rush hour........yeah fuck that one way in-out crap! There's no way someone else is telling me what to do with my money.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> SSDD babe. You good?


That was the only Bodhi strain that ever hermied on me LOL. Slow start today and I can't blame it on the cold!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That was the only Bodhi strain that ever hermied on me LOL. Slow start today and I can't blame it on the cold!


Bodhi have any autos?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bodhi have any autos?


Not that I'm aware of. But then I've only been interested in photos. My nightmare would be to have an auto that was a stellar grow and high and it's one and done! That would hurt.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Surely I can get a couple autos going.

Do they HAVE to have total darkness?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's no way someone else is telling me what to do with my money.








Internal Revenue Service | An official website of the United States government


Pay your taxes. Get your refund status. Find IRS forms and answers to tax questions. We help you understand and meet your federal tax responsibilities.




www.irs.gov


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Not that I'm aware of. But then I've only been interested in photos. My nightmare would be to have an auto that was a stellar grow and high and it's one and done! That would hurt.


True but better than none eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Surely I can get a couple autos going.
> 
> Do they HAVE to have total darkness?


18/6 start to finish


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Surely I can get a couple autos going.
> 
> Do they HAVE to have total darkness?


Total darkness for what? Speaking of which I need to check on my seeds to see if they've germed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 18/6 start to finish


24 start to finish


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 18/6 start to finish


Ok, I’m thinking


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 24 start to finish


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Total darkness for what? Speaking of which I need to check on my seeds to see if they've germed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Ehhh ok


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2022)

Crazy wind today bringing in an arctic blast. Best I stay indoors where I know my lighter works.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Can we talk about Bob Saget.

I take Klonopin and trazodone every night as did he.

How was his skull broken in the lower back side and occipital bones fractured?

How does this happen in that hotel?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can we talk about Bob Saget.
> 
> I take Klonopin and trazodone every night as did he.
> 
> ...


They think he may have tripped, fell and hit his head edit: on a table


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can we talk about Bob Saget.
> 
> I take Klonopin and trazodone every night as did he.
> 
> ...


I took Trazadone for years as a sleep aid....I might start taking it again.

I am going to seriously work on reducing my pain med intake...I'm almost certain I have Endocrinopathy, opioid induced, and God knows what else!

Oh, I got a referral to a shoulder replacement dr....should be seeing him shortly. Let the good times roll.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can we talk about Bob Saget.
> 
> I take Klonopin and trazodone every night as did he.
> 
> ...


He probably fell, they suspect. Or maybe a hooker bonked him, but I imagine they have surveillance.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> They think he may have tripped, fell and hit his head edit: on a table


^^^ this


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> They think he may have tripped, fell and hit his head edit: on a table


So front first then the back of the skull?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I took Trazadone for years as a sleep aid....I might start taking it again.
> 
> I am going to seriously work on reducing my pain med intake...I'm almost certain I have Endocrinopathy, opioid induced, and God knows what else!
> 
> Oh, I got a referral to a shoulder replacement dr....should be seeing him shortly. Let the good times roll.


What’s that? Endocrinopathy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that? Endocrinopathy?


How was your visit to the eye specialist?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How was your visit to the eye specialist?


Not too good. He said "no treatment is available at this stage, and there is no way to know how fast it will progress".



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK559211/



I am starting weaning today...I have about a 20 year history with opiates and opioids, and I'm certain they are what's messing me up. I'm always cold, I have zero energy, etc. 

I have an appt. with a shoulder surgeon in Syracuse March 1st....But I am going to have to wait 90 days after my last cortisone injection before surgery, so maybe around June or July I can have it replaced....and then I am going to work to get off opiates completely....again.

This "run" has been about 12 years...I was completely clean for 2 years before that...I sat with my mom for a month while I was detoxing off of suboxone (pure poison), as they pumped her full of morphine. Then started back up with just 20 mg a day...then 40....and now too much!!. No wonder my brain chemistry is a hot mess!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not too good. He said "no treatment is available at this stage, and there is no way to know how fast it will progress".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take Percocet and Xtampax now. Thru all my broken bones and rods in and out, I said no to anything strong. Knee replacement was just Tylenol I think.
I’m so thankful that I saved using them for days like these. They call me narcotic naive hehe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not too good. He said "no treatment is available at this stage, and there is no way to know how fast it will progress".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck praying you have strength to take you through all of this.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to take them five to six hours to get here. My plan is to start at 6am and hopefully finish around 11, that should leave me a couple hours to try and air the house out.


No scissor hash till you are done, or you won't be.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I take Percocet and Xtampax now. Thru all my broken bones and rods in and out, I said no to anything strong. Knee replacement was just Tylenol I think.
> I’m so thankful that I saved using them for days like these. They call me narcotic naive hehe.


Percoset 10's are what got me started again. They worked sooo great at just 4 a day...Then my asshat hip replacement doctor had me on 6 a day for over a year, and then I switched to pain management, and the first thing they did was took away the Percs and gave me instant release oxy for the day and OC for night time. I actually do not even take all I am prescribed, but it's still too much, for too long. 

I started the wean today, trying to drop about 20%...which will not be easy!!

I weaned off Suboxone 12 years ago, which is 50 times stronger than morphine, and it was living hell, for a long time. But I remember my temperature evened out...No more hot and cold flashes, my sex drive came back, and I felt human again, but it took a long time. Like a year or more!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Percoset 10's are what got me started again. They worked sooo great at just 4 a day...Then my asshat hip replacement doctor had me on 6 a day for over a year, and then I switched to pain management, and the first thing they did was took away the Percs and gave me instant release oxy for the day and OC for night time. I actually do not even take all I am prescribed, but it's still too much, for too long.
> 
> I started the wean today, trying to drop about 20%...which will not be easy!!
> 
> I weaned off Suboxone 12 years ago, which is 50 times stronger than morphine, and it was living hell, for a long time. But I remember my temperature evened out...No more hot and cold flashes, my sex drive came back, and I felt human again, but it took a long time. Like a year or more!!


It's gonna be tough. But if you've done it before. You can do it again.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s Friday? Let’s drink.


‘I have some 100 Proof peach moonshine I could share .


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Percoset 10's are what got me started again. They worked sooo great at just 4 a day...Then my asshat hip replacement doctor had me on 6 a day for over a year, and then I switched to pain management, and the first thing they did was took away the Percs and gave me instant release oxy for the day and OC for night time. I actually do not even take all I am prescribed, but it's still too much, for too long.
> 
> I started the wean today, trying to drop about 20%...which will not be easy!!
> 
> I weaned off Suboxone 12 years ago, which is 50 times stronger than morphine, and it was living hell, for a long time. But I remember my temperature evened out...No more hot and cold flashes, my sex drive came back, and I felt human again, but it took a long time. Like a year or more!!


ya got this....ok......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s Friday? Let’s drink.


Dry Feb


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dry Feb


I thought you made your money and it was over in the first 48 hours of the month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you made your money and it was over in the first 48 hours of the month.


First three days were a dry run. Pretty sure I read that in the rules somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dry Feb


I'll remember to get some pics of my lunch filet and lobster tail for you that pairs well with my luncheon WINE


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 11, 2022)

I seen on the news yesterday that they want to ease up on opioid restrictions . personally I don’t think this is the right move and they’re going backwards .


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I seen on the news yesterday that they want to ease up on opioid restrictions . personally I don’t think this is the right move and they’re going backwards .


The whole country is in a serious opioid crisis, and I don't see it getting any better anytime soon. 

Opiate addiction is, IMO, the toughest addiction to break. Meth and cocaine are a walk in the park comparatively. PAWS or post acute withdrawal from opioids, can and does last for years.

Doctors are beginning to wise up at least...Opiates are nothing to play with, but people are playing with them because the high is so great, at first....and they do give great pain relief at first. That's all they are really good for, is short term pain relief...Very short term!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

7 years of being on pills had me all fucked up had doctors telling me that I might haft to go to a methadone clinic to get some off the shit so I stopped all pill intake and smoked more pot and then lost all doctors because of smoking pot and now my new doctor's are trying to get me back on them lol so I tell them they need to quit practicing medicine and just do it right the first time


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2022)

I just checked, made sure I threw out all my Oxy, had 4-5 bottles that doctors prescribed, I never took it.
Kept it around for years in case I had to barter with an addict, glad I never popped them in, just tossed them finally.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The whole country is in a serious opioid crisis, and I don't see it getting any better anytime soon.
> 
> Opiate addiction is, IMO, the toughest addiction to break. Meth and cocaine are a walk in the park comparatively. PAWS or post acute withdrawal from opioids, can and does last for years.
> 
> Doctors are beginning to wise up at least...Opiates are nothing to play with, but people are playing with them because the high is so great, at first....and they do give great pain relief at first. That's all they are really good for, is short term pain relief...Very short term!!


Opiates work great for decades. Problem is you have to have a doctor that knows how to use them. I was on them for 22 years. My dose never changed. I stepped off them in 72 hours after a taper.

Fwiw, benzodiazepines are the toughest addiction to break and some say you never can break it. They create their own receptor site so for the rest of your life there's an inherent craving.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> 7 years of being on pills had me all fucked up had doctors telling me that I might haft to go to a methadone clinic to get some off the shit so I stopped all pill intake and smoked more pot and then lost all doctors because of smoking pot and now my new doctor's are trying to get me back on them lol *so I tell them they need to quit practicing medicine* and just do it right the first time


No, they need to stop practicing pain control medicine unless they are a board certified anesthesiologist with a fellowship in Pain Control. In other words tell them to stay in their lane.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Opiates work great for decades. Problem is you have to have a doctor that knows how to use them. I was on them for 22 years. My dose never changed. I stepped off them in 72 hours after a taper.
> 
> Fwiw, benzodiazepines are the toughest addiction to break and some say you never can break it. They create their own receptor site so for the rest of your life there's an inherent craving.
> 
> ...


And that is why we love surgeons well most of them anyways


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2022)

Mixing up some Masaman curry veggies for my pain right now, feels like my stomach needs a dose.

Also picked up some live rosin, guava bars. I keep looking for spilled fruit loops, thats what it smells like. Really smooth smoke.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that is why we love surgeons well most of them anyways


At least we're polite enough to use general anesthesia before sticking a knife in you, most of the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Mixing up some Masaman curry veggies for my pain right now, feels like my stomach needs a dose.
> 
> Also picked up some live rosin, guava bars. I keep looking for spilled fruit loops, thats what it smells like. Really smooth smoke.


Love Masaman, although my favorite is Panang, you can use Masaman as a base for Panang if you're adventurous.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Opiates work great for decades. Problem is you have to have a doctor that knows how to use them. I was on them for 22 years. My dose never changed. I stepped off them in 72 hours after a taper.
> 
> Fwiw, benzodiazepines are the toughest addiction to break and some say you never can break it. They create their own receptor site so for the rest of your life there's an inherent craving.
> 
> ...


She was a musculoskeletal something or other 15 other names in the one name she used to do my injections through my neck and back she had the lightest hands to but she loved her pills


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Love Masaman, although my favorite is Panang, you can use Masaman as a base for Panang if you're adventurous.


Okay I need some more information about it first thing is does it have broccoli in it ?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Love Masaman, although my favorite is Panang, you can use Masaman as a base for Panang if you're adventurous.


I had a pint of it, we called it "Pain Dang" sauce...I already added some hots to this, its a nice base.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a pint of it, we called it "Pain Dang" sauce...I already added some hots to this, its a nice base.


Okay I feel left out he he he ha ha ha he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

I love curry. Post recipes please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love curry. Post recipes please


Come up to the lab and see what's on the slab


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love curry. Post recipes please


Put vegetables in a pot with sauce? 
I think I'm too stoned to be serious.
Adding some seared Scallops and maybe shrimp with this, after the potatoes cook.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I feel left out he he he ha ha ha he he





DarkWeb said:


> I love curry. Post recipes please











Beef Massaman Curry Recipe มัสมั่นเนื้อ


Beef Massaman curry recipe is so gosh darn delicious! It's flavourful, moist & tender. And Oh, it's gluten-free, dairy-free & easy to make!




hot-thai-kitchen.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2022)

Bean soup also known as chili


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Put vegetables in a pot with sauce?
> I think I'm too stoned to be serious.
> Adding some seared Scallops and maybe shrimp with this, after the potatoes cook.


Damn I want scallops lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe I can convince her to go to university here and stay with us, we're way cooler than her parents. And I get a live in trimmer.


Wait, you're volunteering to take in a teenager! DAYUM


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Opiates work great for decades. Problem is you have to have a doctor that knows how to use them. I was on them for 22 years. My dose never changed. I stepped off them in 72 hours after a taper.
> 
> Fwiw, benzodiazepines are the toughest addiction to break and some say you never can break it. They create their own receptor site so for the rest of your life there's an inherent craving.
> 
> ...


I have heard benzos are worse than anything to detox from....That's why I have such respect for them.

My opiate dose hasn't changed in 10 years. But it's about to change. 

I dropped my daytime dose by 1/3 starting today...A little challenging but doable. If, and I mean if I can stay at this dose for a week I'll be stabilized, then I'll work on eliminating my night time dose over a few weeks. Hoping I can get back down to about 40 mg a day by the time I have shoulder surgery, and go from there. Weaning is definitely easier than jumping, for me. I'd have to be locked up to go cold turkey....and I would rather die than go cold turkey!

I might be wrong, but from what I have read opiates are harder on men because they deplete testosterone production, causing all kinds of issues. Not that they don't mess up woman too. 

My tile installer buddy has been on a super low dose for over 20 years, and he is a basket case. 30 mg a day is all. His anxiety is out of control...I've been saying to him for years, IDK how you stay at that dose, but he is worse off than me....Mentally at least. But he has had more benzo use I think.

The good thing is, quitting opiates does make things go back to normal, eventually. But very few people stay off opiates for life after a long run on them. Kind of like alcohol, only a worse recovery record. Congrats on getting off them after 22 years...Not many do!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

I think it was close to 100% germination.......now what......how do I separate them 


Screw it....I'll just eat them!
Radish sprouts are so fucking awesome


----------



## lokie (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think it was close to 100% germination.......now what......how do I separate them
> View attachment 5083994
> 
> Screw it....I'll just eat them!
> Radish sprouts are so fucking awesome







Somewhere there are starving rabbits. Are you happy now?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 11, 2022)

Good night tribe


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> Somewhere there are starving rabbits. Are you happy now?


I owe my thighs to that bit of propaganda! Good night, LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night tribe


Everytime I think of Billy Joel and Goodnight I think of this




Goodnight


----------



## manfredo (Feb 11, 2022)

Pizza night after trimming the last Black lime bubba and watched another episode of Ozark....Been really savoring this last release. 

Then watched the US get another medal in downhill snowboarding...Did you guys see that? a 40 year old and a 36 year old whipping those youngsters in place! 

I made it through the day somehow...Just popped a Benadryl just for the sleep effect, but I need something better/safer/different...Maybe edibles!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night tribe


Night.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> I just want to state that, if I like a video it's not a bull shit like, I listened to it and you deserved it. I don't give out bs video likes



But you didn't 'like' my video  I hear you, I don't give out BS likes, either. You gotta put a little effort into the post, it's gotta have some substance...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2022)

Good morning. Had a nice evening of chamber music with my pianist buddy, drank some scotch, smoked some weed, and caught up a bit. Gonna chill today, literally and figuratively (22f). Ended the evening with this sonata, I love this last movement...


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 12, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> But you didn't 'like' my video  I hear you, I don't give out BS likes, either. You gotta put a little effort into the post, it's gotta have some substance...


I did or i meant to I was drunk as balls and I apologize for the narcissistic post. I think I liked and unliked, about 10 times trying to figure out which color the like button was supposed to turn, for a like. Hehe still a little fucked up is 330 AM


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good morning. Had a nice evening of chamber music with my pianist buddy, drank some scotch, smoked some weed, and caught up a bit. Gonna chill today, literally and figuratively (22f). Ended the evening with this sonata, I love this last movement...


Needs more cowbell.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Everytime I think of Billy Joel and Goodnight I think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I saw him, the helicopters were landing just as I was coming back from the restroom.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Sorry good morning everyone


----------



## DCcan (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning, say goodbye to the bacon...
Sorry to taunt you late risers, looks like everyone is off to a slow start.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning, say goodbye to the bacon...
> Sorry to taunt you late risers, looks like everyone is off to a slow start.
> 
> View attachment 5084179


Drool because I can’t have bread. What’s with the strawberries?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Drool because I can’t have bread. What’s with the strawberries?


Strawberries and whipped cream on french toast?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Strawberries and whipped cream on french toast?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Chiseling ice all week hasn't helped.


The snow /rain/ice has been a bear this winter. That last storm was nasty. Terrible on equipment. Felt like every bolt in my truck was rattling out plowing my property.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> The snow /rain/ice has been a bear this winter. That last storm was nasty. Terrible on equipment. Felt like every bolt in my truck was rattling out plowing my property.
> View attachment 5084182


It’s supposed to be sunny and 80 here today. Too bad it’s the weekend and the parks and beaches are packed.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 12, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> The snow /rain/ice has been a bear this winter. That last storm was nasty. Terrible on equipment. Felt like every bolt in my truck was rattling out plowing my property.
> View attachment 5084182


I dreamed I was still chiseling all night afterward, but that was other people chiseling till midnight that kept waking me up.
Also heard someone's plow break into pieces trying to get that up later the same night. It's treacherous everywhere in the morning from frozen melt.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

Mornin. I woke up at a normal time for the east coast but it was 0400 here. Need to get back to work on the tiller today or I would take a nap.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s supposed to be sunny and 80 here today. Too bad it’s the weekend and the parks and beaches are packed.


I dont mind winter's, but this ice is a slipping hazard. 80 sounds beautiful. I feel your disdain for the crowds.
I lived in Broward county (Ft Lauderdale/ Coconut Creek) for a winter in the 90's, couldnt find one public beach so we hopped a fence. My one and only time swimming in the Ocean that winter I got stung by a jellyfish lmao. Those hurt. Right on the finger. It was so colorful I had no idea what it was and reached out and grabbed it


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning






It's already above 40°  

How's your Saturday going?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


37 here, going to 77 and I'm late


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> 37 here, going to 77 and I'm late


Have you told him you’re late?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 12, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you told him you’re late?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> The snow /rain/ice has been a bear this winter. That last storm was nasty. Terrible on equipment. Felt like every bolt in my truck was rattling out plowing my property.
> View attachment 5084182


January was one of the worst I ever remember....Not so much snow, but bitter cold and ice. Our last storm was like that....Hardly anyone could clear their sidewalks and driveways, unless they went to great effort. I had just gotten my plow repaired like a day before,
thankfully.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Pretty awesome temps for February, for the most part. Every day is a day closer to spring! But I want to come visit Paul Drake for a month or two.....for dab / sun therapy!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5084203
> 
> Pretty awesome temps for February, for the most part. Every day is a day closer to spring! But I want to come visit Paul Drake for a month or two.....for dab / sun therapy!!


Come on…


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm feeling better about this shoulder replacement, after reading some of his reviews....I can only hope I have as good a outcome!! 

In April I had a complete shoulder replacement by Dr. Everding. I had to share it was the least pain I have experienced from any joint replacement; this is my 4th. Only 2 days in the hospital, no complications and I can tie my apron for the first time in 4 years!!! Excellent care throughout the whole experience. Thank you for making my life so much more enjoyable. 

I had pain in my right shoulder for years. I saw Dr Everding to discuss my options. I was very impressed. He spent time with me and put all my concerns to rest, and He has a warm friendly personality. I made the decision to have a total shoulder replacement done three months ago. I was pain free immediately and back to work in just two weeks ! I highly recommend him and am so glad I chose him to do my surgery. He has a great team working with him also. 

Dr. Everding took over for another surgeon at SOS while I was at an all time low. His care and insightfulness led my terrible left shoulder into a path of full recovery. He took me seriously, listened, and found the correct solutions to all my shoulder problems. I'm now a proud owner of a brand new left shoulder built by Dr. Everding and life hasn't been this good in years! I cant thank him enough for his efforts and time devoted to my situation. He is AMAZING! 

I would recommend Dr. Everding to anyone having shoulder replacement surgery. His manner is courteous and caring. He makes a point of checking in before the surgery, after the surgery he checks in with the family. When I was in my room he also checked on me the day of surgery and before discharge the next day. He was never rushing me through any questions. After care was stressed and I was compliant with cold therapy and PT exercises as instructed. The outcome was better than I imagined.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

It's been 33 days since we had any measurable precipitation, and that was not much. February is usually one of the wettest months of our winter. I still don't see any precip coming in the near future.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2022)

If this keeps up, PG&E can burn the whole state down this summer


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 12, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5084254
> If this keeps up, PG&E can burn the whole state down this summer


Wanna come live in my basement? Plenty of precipitation, and right by the furnace it might even be warm enough for a glass of water to remain liquid... for some hours anyway.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wanna come live in my basement? Plenty of precipitation, and right by the furnace it might even be warm enough for a glass of water to remain liquid... for some hours anyway.


Had a tornado coming thru in Ohio. Grabbed everything and the animals. Got down there, went to grab a chair and there was a huge spider on it.
Back up Back up come on cats we’re going back up!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5084254
> If this keeps up, PG&E can burn the whole state down this summer


Not if SCE has anything to say about it. They'll want to burn down their fair share.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

@raratt and the rest of you la fans, good luck tomorrow.

Come on Bengals


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @raratt and the rest of you la fans, good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Come on Bengals


Thanks. I have no idea which one of my team will show up, or not.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Thanks. I have no idea which one of my team will show up, or not.


As long as Joe Cool plays his game and the lines do their jobs. They may actually win.
Be prepared for hell to freeze.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As long as Joe Cool plays his game and the lines do their jobs. They may actually win.
> Be prepared for hell to freeze.


I would root for them if they weren't playing my team.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 12, 2022)

Barely any mention of football in these woods. Most people around me don't even know who's playing!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Barely any mention of football in these woods. Most people around me don't even know who's playing!!!


Geez you live in CandyLand or what?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hopefully the commercials are good. Doritos are some of the best in the past.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 12, 2022)

My favorite of all time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Hopefully the commercials are good. Doritos are some of the best in the past.


And the frogs


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bud----Weis------Er.. 
Yep


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And the frogs


Bud frogs love it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Bud----Weis------Er..
> Yep


I try to write that lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wanna come live in my basement? Plenty of precipitation, and right by the furnace it might even be warm enough for a glass of water to remain liquid... for some hours anyway.


Thanks but I live in the country, need lots and lots of space between myself and others


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m watching The Fifth Element for the 97 time but the first from the beginning.
I get it now. But I’m stoned every time so I’ll probably forget.


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)

Sunnyside to getting old is that I get to meet new people everyday


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

I only watch it for Milla.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

solakani said:


> Sunnyside to getting old is that I get to meet new people everyday


And every Perry Mason is new to me!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I only watch it for Milla.View attachment 5084308


Bad Toby bad Toby I omit to nothing lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bad Toby bad Toby I omit to nothing lol


I admit to everything


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I admit to everything


Not too sure about that strategy lol


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I admit to everything


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)

Wow a legal 510 vape pen just got a price drop to $40/.5g with Feds post office delivery as an option. Life is up!
Golden Goat sativa - Hawaiian x Skunk


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Good afternoon beautiful


----------



## Pwnstarqt (Feb 12, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> I hear that! Normal for me is being high, don't feel right without the weed. I don't smoke and go to work though as I need to deal with pretty important stuff.


If you could get those TPS reports to me, that'd be grrat


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

Pwnstarqt said:


> If you could get those TPS reports to me, that'd be grrat


High new guy.

You must be this high to enter TnT!



Welcome to TnT!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

I gotta pee


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Barely any mention of football in these woods. Most people around me don't even know who's playing!!!


I don't and I'm in a pool, lol....I know my numbers are 4 and 7, lol. Not a fan, sorry....


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Pwnstarqt said:


> If you could get those TPS reports to me, that'd be grrat


Grrat


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5084361


About a pound....and a lovely one at that!!

I bet the house stinks (in a good way). Tell em you think a skunk sprayed your porch...Works every time!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 12, 2022)

Pwnstarqt said:


> If you could get those TPS reports to me, that'd be grrat


Oh shit sorry about the PM dude


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I gotta pee


I shall alert the media.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 12, 2022)

Pwnstarqt said:


> If you could get those TPS reports to me, that'd be grrat


Now that's funny.

Your answering/commenting something from post #14 from 2007!!!!!
Hi


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

I just watched an old movie....Into the wild. Never would have watched it if I new it had a sad ending  And worse yet, it's a true story.










Into the Wild (2007) - IMDb


Into the Wild: Directed by Sean Penn. With Emile Hirsch, Marcia Gay Harden, William Hurt, Jena Malone. After graduating from Emory University, top student and athlete Christopher McCandless abandons his possessions, gives his entire $24,000 savings account to charity and hitchhikes to Alaska to...




www.imdb.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> Your answering/commenting something from post #14 from 2007!!!!!
> Hi


he IS high enough for TNT


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5084361


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5084361


Did you finish? 

LOL your house is stinky aunty LG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> About a pound....and a lovely one at that!!
> 
> I bet the house stinks (in a good way). Tell em you think a skunk sprayed your porch...Works every time!!


lol smells like lemon and diesel gas



DarkWeb said:


> Did you finish?
> 
> LOL your house is stinky aunty LG


Yup that’s all six plants. My guests bailed. Probably for the best, it took longer than I expected.

chilli and dabs tonight


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol smells like lemon and diesel gas
> 
> 
> Yup that’s all six plants. My guests bailed. Probably for the best, it took longer than I expected.
> ...


And after harvest and those beans.......place is gonna be ripe


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol smells like lemon and diesel gas
> 
> 
> Yup that’s all six plants. My guests bailed. Probably for the best, it took longer than I expected.
> ...


That's not a bad idea, and I think I have all, the ingredients for chili...Good timing too, it's going to be frigid the next few days.

Checking cupboards!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks like it's been a while since I made chili...OK, next idea!


----------



## Thecook (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like it's been a while since I made chili...OK, next idea!
> 
> View attachment 5084418


Actually those are most likely be fine!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And after harvest and those beans.......place is gonna be ripe


Girls don’t fart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like it's been a while since I made chili...OK, next idea!
> 
> View attachment 5084418


Best before doesn’t necessarily mean bad after


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best before doesn’t necessarily mean bad after


Practice makes perfect. Perfect what is to be questioned. Laugh until our best by date.


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Any worse beyond the labeling? http://www.shipleyswine.com/


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best before doesn’t necessarily mean bad after


Yeah, nope. The 2 month expired I might use in a pinch, but not the 2 year expired...although it is probably fine. 

Hmmmm, what to make for dinner? I had leftover pizza for lunch. Wish I could dab nap.


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)

Basmati rice cooking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just watched an old movie....Into the wild. Never would have watched it if I new it had a sad ending  And worse yet, it's a true story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dude was an idiot that ate poisonous plants & shot a Caribou and thought it was a Moose.
He was a rocket scientist right up there with Tim Treadwell & Alaska clarified the gene pool with both of em.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, nope. The 2 month expired I might use in a pinch, but not the 2 year expired...although it is probably fine.
> 
> Hmmmm, what to make for dinner? I had leftover pizza for lunch. Wish I could dab nap.


Tis a scary thing. Was the labeled best buy for limited liability in the event of food borne illness or the tax deduction on perishable food products. Sadly 220F for 20 minutes sanitizes most edibles.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

Deathwish chocolate


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best before doesn’t necessarily mean bad after


Spoken like a true college student!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The dude was an idiot that ate poisonous plants & shot a Caribou and thought it was a Moose.
> He was a rocket scientist right up there with Tim Treadwell & Alaska clarified the gene pool with both of em.


He had bigger balls than me.... The only way I would visit Alaska is in the summer on a cruise ship!! I got all the cold I need right here in NY! 

But yes, he did do a lot of stupid shit, like most young guys.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He had bigger balls than me.... The only way I would visit Alaska is in the summer on a cruise ship!! I got all the cold I need right here in NY!
> 
> But yes, he did do a lot of stupid shit, like most young guys.


His balls were bigger than his brains - he should have done some research before setting off with just a bag of rice and grandiose ideals.
Sourdough's call his ilk nitrogen.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best before doesn’t necessarily mean bad after


lol, agreed.

Do you know the shelf life of a delivered pizza?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> lol, agreed.
> 
> Do you know the shelf life of a delivered pizza?







__





How Long Does Leftover Pizza Last in the Fridge or Freezer?


Get the answer to the question




www.stilltasty.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> His balls were bigger than his brains - he should have done some research before setting off with just a bag of rice and grandiose ideals.
> Sourdough's call his ilk nitrogen.


Yep, and if he didn't die in that bus, he would have been bear food and never found probably...I bet that happens quite often. It was pretty dumb, but made a good movie. And probably too much fiction.



lokie said:


> lol, agreed.
> 
> Do you know the shelf life of a delivered pizza?


I value my stomach too much to chance it on a 2 year expired can of 79 cent tomatoes....although they are probably $1.79 now, so maybe, lol...Nope.

If I was hungry and broke I would eat them.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> lol, agreed.
> 
> Do you know the shelf life of a delivered pizza?


Won't make it through the night.


----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)

Fried eggs on basmati rice with a chili garlic sauce which is a bright red.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


We had a bottle a couple weeks ago. Crazy craft beer store keeps rotating oddities in the unleaded beverages. Boy and I enjoy it.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a braver man than I, Gunga Din


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You're a braver man than I, Gunga Din


I Am Woman hear me roar should that not be he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

I had to settle on Hamburger Helper....Twas that or eggs. So I have had my sodium intake for the week!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. Rock it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning. Why am I up? The only thing I could come up with is I wanted to smoke a bowl because that's what I woke up thinking about. 



SH420


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Why am I up? The only thing I could come up with is I wanted to smoke a bowl because that's what I woke up thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Seems like a normal thing around here, better than waking up and wanting to serve a stint in trim prison.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2022)

Okay, who's making the bacon this morning?


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

How to


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

Good morning, happy Sunday


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 13, 2022)

Snowing here, 3 inches or so.....just enough to cover the Ice.

Happy Sunday. Couch Chili and football for Me. 
.
.
.
And a nap or two


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

*Liebling, Schatz or Mausi*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

Quiet this morning, everyone watching sportsball?


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

Getting ready got a tailgate party. Last year was meatballs. What to do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> Getting ready got a tailgate party. Last year was meatballs. What to do?


the music act isn’t worth watching this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning






10° out there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> the music act isn’t worth watching this year.


We put up with Beeber.........


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We put up with Beeber.........


better than the 90’s neon tour.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> better than the 90’s neon tour.
> 
> View attachment 5084850


Is that Kid Rock?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 13, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones. I have never seen any part of a superbowl unless the commercials get overshared on social media or something. Hope the good team wins!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that Kid Rock?


Eminem


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Eminem


Almost said him lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones. I have never seen any part of a superbowl unless the commercials get overshared on social media or something. Hope the good team wins!


I'm in it for the snacks


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 13, 2022)

Something to make everyone smile . How about some Classic rock ( Rush ) with a seven year old that can really play the drums


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm in it for the snacks


Your jalapeno popper would be perfect for a tailgate party. Thinking of making them to throw in the deep fryer. It is hard for me to cook the bacon evenly on a grill.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm in it for the snacks


I have work, so I anticipate a nice quiet day. :] but maybe I will sneak some snacks behind the counter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm in it for the snacks


that’ll be on my gravestone


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I Am Woman hear me roar should that not be he he he ha ha ha he


Discretion is oft the better part of valor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> Your jalapeno popper would be perfect for a tailgate party. Thinking of making them to throw in the deep fryer. It is hard for me to cook the bacon evenly on a grill.


Move them to the side and let them cook over indirect heat. 



Laughing Grass said:


> that’ll be on my gravestone


There's gonna be some good stuff today!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’ll be on my gravestone


You should have a secret compartment in the headstone for a pack of that stank gum to go in. Just for one last snack prank


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

For that smoking hot body


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quiet this morning, everyone watching sportsball?


Nope but all portents point to In n Out for breakfast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope but all portents point to In n Out for breakfast.


they do breakfast too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You should have a secret compartment in the headstone for a pack of that stank gum to go in. Just for one last snack prank


a pez dispenser headstone with soap gum


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> they do breakfast too?


LOL close enough, 10 am cheeseburger


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> How to
> View attachment 5084801







I like the pocket size. They are easy to learn and fun at the Bar.


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

Anyone noticed the extra 20 points for a Double Leaning Jowler over Double Snouter, what's the difference?


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Something to make everyone smile . How about some Classic rock ( Rush ) with a seven year old that can really play the drums


Damn, look at that setup. Talented, lucky kid!

Maybe an adult with Benjamin Buttons disease?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> Anyone noticed the extra 20 points for a Double Leaning Jowler over Double Snouter, what's the difference?


Its all in the landing. Leaning Jowler lands on nose and hooves and ear.


Snouter lands on hooves and nose.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 13, 2022)

Been talking with a old this morning and he said his daughter is a good artist and shared this with me . @Jeffislovinlife you were the first personthought of .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Been talking with a old this morning and he said his daughter is a good artist and shared this with me . @Jeffislovinlife you were the first personthought of .
> View attachment 5084906


Hell yeah I'm loving it thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

So it seems like you know a lot of artist tipes when do we get to see your work @JustRolling


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...Our balmy weather is gone for a few days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...Our balmy weather is gone for a few days.


weather network is saying this is the last cold blast of the season.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

Maybe the groundhog was right.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5084824



True dat. This Tool short sounds like a Third Reich Rally, but it is simply a recipe for sugar cookies. Such a soothing language.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> weather network is saying this is the last cold blast of the season.


Oh I hope so....This has been a super hard winter on me. I'm always cold!! AND I am keeping my house at 75F this winter instead of the 70 I use too. 

I think my endocrine system is all out of whack! 

Day 3 of detoxing....Makes me even colder!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> True dat. This Tool short sounds like a Third Reich Rally, but it is simply a recipe for sugar cookies. Such a soothing language.


pretty sure I heard wiener schnitzel in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I hope so....This has been a super hard winter on me. I'm always cold!! AND I am keeping my house at 75F this winter instead of the 70 I use too.
> 
> I think my endocrine system is all out of whack!
> 
> Day 3 of detoxing....Makes me even colder!!


Are you monitoring yourself for fever?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope but all portents point to In n Out for breakfast.


----------



## JustRolling (Feb 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So it seems like you know a lot of artist tipes when do we get to see your work @JustRolling


I use to draw before my accident but really never saved any of it . I might have some engineering drawings from college . I’m more of a mechanical guy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Good afternoon beautifuls 

Just not feeling it, waiting on super bowl and THE BENGALS. Go girls.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I use to draw before my accident but really never saved any of it . I might have some engineering drawings from college . I’m more of a mechanical guy.


I get that


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you monitoring yourself for fever?


No fever...I have always always been cold blooded in the winter, but it's extreme now. I had complete blood work done 6 months ago and everything was good. The no energy part is the real kicker. 

Gonna call my primary care doctor tomorrow, and try to get some additional testing done...and I see my pain management dr. tomorrow, to get one of my shoulders injected...I sure wish he would do both, but I know better.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

I wish they made coffee that substituted cocaine for the caffeine and had teeth whitener in it with a bluetooth coffee cup.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I wish they made coffee that substituted cocaine for the caffeine and had teeth whitener in it with a bluetooth coffee cup.


I'd be tempted to use methamphetamine except for the fact it is pure poison!! But damn, to have some energy again!! But nope. 

I honestly feel about 75 years old and I am 60. Most people my age are still working. It is about all I can do to maintain my home these days. 

I'm thinking about going to one of those male clinics that administer testosterone temporarily, but that shit is terrible for you too. I had a friend years back that did...He was my age and had a young mail order bride and son...He was doing amazing for about 6 months or so, and then developed prostate cancer. He was not getting it through a doctor though, but buying it black market and injecting himself...I actually did get my testosterone checked years ago...probably 10 years ago, and it was in the normal range, but I think it's time for a re-check... I have ALL the symptoms of low T.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No fever...I have always always been cold blooded in the winter, but it's extreme now. I had complete blood work done 6 months ago and everything was good. The no energy part is the real kicker.
> 
> Gonna call my primary care doctor tomorrow, and try to get some additional testing done...and I see my pain management dr. tomorrow, to get one of my shoulders injected...I sure wish he would do both, but I know better.


do you have a beanie or toque?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'd be tempted to use methamphetamine except for the fact it is pure poison!! But damn, to have some energy again!! But nope.
> 
> I honestly feel about 75 years old and I am 60. Most people my age are still working. It is about all I can do to maintain my home these days.
> 
> I'm thinking about going to one of those male clinics that administer testosterone temporarily, but that shit is terrible for you too. I had a friend years back that did...He was my age and had a young mail order bride and son...He was doing amazing for about 6 months or so, and then developed prostate cancer. He was not getting it through a doctor though, but buying it black market and injecting himself...I actually did get my testosterone checked years ago...probably 10 years ago, and it was in the normal range, but I think it's time for a re-check... I have ALL the symptoms of low T.


You only feel 75? Trade ya…
Feel better, I understand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Mmmmmmm chicken tenders


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmm chicken tenders


Wings


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wings


Later


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

BBQ little smokies hmmm yuppers sounds good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

Putting them on right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

@manfredo i think you need to be my neighbor. We can all help each other


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Heading out to get4 grams of runtz and dessert runtz wax and cherry diesel bud.
Anyone had these strains?
50% off for me today 


I hate to leave the Puppy Bowl but I’ll brb.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Heading out to get4 grams of runtz and dessert runtz wax and cherry diesel bud.
> Anyone had these strains?
> 50% off for me today
> 
> ...


Have not tried them yet but I've heard good thing they are on the list to get


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

O shit forgot about the mac-And cheese lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

Yummy smells so good he he he sorry guy and girls but had to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

O yes yes we do


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5085052O yes yes we do


I’m gonna need some popcorn about 7pm. That work?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have not tried them yet but I've heard good thing they are on the list to get


Liberty Health Science is having a pretty good sale today. 
I reckon they all do.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Grill is on


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Grill is on
> View attachment 5085064


I'll take a chili dog please.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

*TIME CHECK *


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *TIME CHECK *


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Mmmmmmm fried mozzarella


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmm fried mozzarella


Fresh mozzarella stix are delicious.



It is a disappointment to find out the kitchen has the temp on the fryer set wrong and empty sticks are served to my table.  

Whatever the problem was is not clear. I did receive empty breading shells with a hole in the end from where the cheese had already escaped its capsule.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> Fresh mozzarella stix are delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5085099
> 
> ...


Or you can do them yourself


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmm chicken tenders


Ditto


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

I fired up the grill too...Strip steaks, baked taters, tossed salad, and a great half time show!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Sparkee is eating chili dogs with mom. I’ve got m&ms.
Nervous about the game.
Who Dey


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Wish I had POPCORN


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah cherry diesel gives you the munchies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wish I had POPCORN


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

This was the first day in at least 20 years that I consumed zero cannabis...and I even trimmed 2 plants. Scary!!

Pain management in the morning. And a bitter cold morning it will be.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This was the first day in at least 20 years that I consumed zero cannabis...and I even trimmed 2 plants. Scary!!
> 
> Pain management in the morning. And a bitter cold morning it will be.


Do you feel a lot better? Lol. It might be a Good break . I have not consumed cannabis is like at least a month ago. Drug test next week. I like taking tolerance breaks but when it’s forced like a drug test, then I start getting pissed. You can do it!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you feel a lot better? Lol. It might be a Good break . I have not consumed cannabis is like at least a month ago. Drug test next week. I like taking tolerance breaks but when it’s forced like a drug test, then I start getting pissed. You can do it!


Well, it's only been one day, and I love weed, but it was making my anxiety worse....I had already cut out everything except flower, and even flower was messing me up. And my anxiety was better today without it, so I'll take a break for a while. Perhaps I will try a few cocktails instead, although I really don't (normally) drink!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wish I had POPCORN


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well, it's only been one day, and I love weed, but it was making my anxiety worse....I had already cut out everything except flower, and even flower was messing me up. And my anxiety was better today without it, so I'll take a break for a while. Perhaps I will try a few cocktails instead, although I really don't (normally) drink!!


What strain do you usually smoke sativa or hybrid or indica and you can do anything you put your mind to


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Monday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Morning






I'm not negative but my temperature is  
Happy Monday!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Good morning. :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Good morning, happy Valentine's Day. 

Some sexy music to set the mood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Y'all have sportsball hangovers?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Y'all have sportsball hangovers?


Nope. You?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope. You?


Lol, Nope clear as a bell today. Bailed on the dog park this morning, 5°F


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol, Nope clear as a bell today. Bailed on the dog park this morning, 5°F


Put a - on that...and you're in my boat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Put a - on that


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


-5° here. Sorry I was in the middle of a edit and had to do something


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Bummer, I'm done with winter now. it can be spring any time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, I'm done with winter now. it can be spring any time.


I love snow. Spring = mud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love snow. Spring = mud


The family all healthy enough to get out and enjoy it now?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What strain do you usually smoke sativa or hybrid or indica and you can do anything you put your mind to


Hybrids usually....some strains are more relaxing than others. I just need to gte this anxiety under control, which isnlt proving easy....It's been over a month now. Can't sleep more than about 5 hours, and I'm worn out as well.

Hopefully a shower will wake me up so I can hit the road...an hour drive each way in frigid conditions.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, you're volunteering to take in a teenager! DAYUM


She'd technically be 18 or 19 by then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning. :]


Good morning, whatcha doing for Valentine's?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The family all healthy enough to get out and enjoy it now?


Yeah, I'm the only one still holding on to symptoms.....just post nasal drip but just can't shake it.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, whatcha doing for Valentine's?


Going to the DMV then playing pokemon, yo! You?
(and the most romantic thing of all, my new dryer comes today. DRY CLOTHES IS SEXY!)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm the only one still holding on to symptoms.....just post nasal drip but just can't shake it.


That's annoying. Are the kiddies back at school.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Going to the DMV then playing pokemon, yo! You?


DMV sounds fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's annoying. Are the kiddies back at school.


Today's his first back. She's been back.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> DMV sounds fun


you ARE sick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Going to the DMV then playing pokemon, yo! You?
> (and the most romantic thing of all, my new dryer comes today. DRY CLOTHES IS SEXY!)


Getting some new wheels? Exciting!

I'm trying to figure out what to order in. Probably just hang out and watch some movies tonight.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Y'all have sportsball hangovers?


Good morning beautiful. I can’t believe I missed Perry Mason to watch the bengals lose AGAIN!

Bengals (sports ball) better take it (super bowl) next year. Bucs (sports ball team) without Brady (GOAT) HA


It’s 39, that’s nippley. Gotta go out at 1:30, hopefully it will be warmer.

Have a good Monday tribe


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting some new wheels? Exciting!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to order in. Probably just hang out and watch some movies tonight.


movie?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm the only one still holding on to symptoms.....just post nasal drip but just can't shake it.


Benadryl, seriously. @manfredo it works for anxiety too, although in this instance I'd ask for a prescription for Inderal (propanolol) and take that for your anxiety. It's amazingly effective and reduces b/p too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> movie?


I dunno, I kinda want to see the new jackass movie but that's not very romantic. Any recommendations?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Benadryl, seriously. @manfredo it works for anxiety too, although in this instance I'd ask for a prescription for Inderal (propanolol) and take that for your anxiety. It's amazingly effective and reduces b/p too.


I took it for b/p. Good med.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno, I kinda want to see the new jackass movie but that's not very romantic. Any recommendations?


I have not watched anything in a long time but The Kindness of Strangers looks good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm the only one still holding on to symptoms.....just post nasal drip but just can't shake it.


We both still have symptoms smh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have not watched anything in a long time but The Kindness of Strangers looks good.


That is a good movie despite the poor ratings. I started watching Reacher this weekend based on @curious2garden's recommendation and it's pretty good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That is a good movie despite the poor ratings. I started watching Reacher this weekend based on @curious2garden's recommendation and it's pretty good.


I hope so. I stayed away from them because of tom cruise.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope so. I stayed away from them because of tom cruise.


This reacher is huge like the books.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 14, 2022)

Tom Cruise was laughable as reacher. This guy is great and so are his sidekicks.


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2022)

The Tender Bar 
"Never hit a woman. Even if she stabs you with scissors."
"Got it"


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> The Tender Bar
> "Never hit a woman. Even if she stabs you with scissors."
> "Got it"


Definitely on my list.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> The Tender Bar
> "Never hit a woman. Even if she stabs you with scissors."
> "Got it"


Oh yeah Tenderbar looks good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> *Tom Cruise was laughable* as reacher. This guy is great and so are his sidekicks.


In all of his movies. Can’t stand that guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This reacher is huge like the books.
> 
> View attachment 5085406


If you haven't seen 50 First Dates, I recommend.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In all of his movies. Can’t stand that guy.


I liked him in Top Gun.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In all of his movies. Can’t stand that guy.


He was awesome in Tropic Thunder (bit part, a little goes a long way) and Risky Business is a classic but he makes a lot of profitable stinkers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

Ok, you guys know what time it is?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> He was awesome in Tropic Thunder (bit part, a little goes a long way) and Risky Business is a classic but he makes a lot of profitable stinkers.


Yup that slide in Risky Business is a classic. I'm ok with his acting.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, you guys know what time it is?
> View attachment 5085414


Yup time for me to get my ass out on the streets!


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Morning all...hows everyone doing this fine day.....hope your cozy and warm....

woke up this morning to a brisk 35F and clear skies, high today 68F and clear......temps looks pretty good for the next week....and just to think a year ago we were in the deep freeze....

well my weekend had it's ups and downs, got the bank stuff taking care of, did a little shopping for the house, bought flowers for the wife and my mom....basically getting stuff done. Sunday, was my down day, woke up started taking care of stuff around the house, cleaning the yard, feeding the dogs outside, cleaned the porch, moved the two fur babies outside on the porch, cleaned they're area inside the house(boy that was a mess), so i kinda froggy one of the light switches inside the kitchen was going bad, i've done these no worries right.... , NOT.....took out the whole circuit that encompasses the living room, no plugs working, no lights...period....even changed out the breaker and nothing, and i thought i was doing a good thing.....so i knew the game was coming on, so here i am moving extension cord around to turn the tv on, and the charging area where i sit, finally got ahold of an electrician, he'll be out today bout 1 to see where i screwed up....moral of the story...when it comes to electrical i'll leave it to the experts......

welp i'm gonna to attack the taco's......sausage and egg....oh YEAH.....

loved the game btw....very close....nice half time show too.....


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Getting some new wheels? Exciting!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to order in. Probably just hang out and watch some movies tonight.


Nope, just a new ID. I don't drive much. And I shouldn't! That was quick. Already home. I love a well oiled dmv
Movies and hot beverages and blankets! Hot butterbeers are nice. What genre?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you haven't seen 50 First Dates, I recommend.


I watched that again recently. 



solakani said:


> The Tender Bar
> "Never hit a woman. Even if she stabs you with scissors."
> "Got it"


That has potential.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, just a new ID. I don't drive much. And I shouldn't! That was quick. Already home. I love a well oiled dmv
> Movies and hot beverages and blankets! Hot butterbeers are nice. What genre?


I'm thinking romcom.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This reacher is huge like the books.
> 
> View attachment 5085406


I had top Google the main characters. The Reacher actor is Alan Ritchson & his actual height is 6'2", not 6'5" so he isn't wearing the lifts in this shot.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm thinking romcom.


Yeah! Have any that look good come out recently?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! Have any that look good come out recently?


Locked Down looks pretty good, but I don't know if I wanna do a pandemic movie.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Locked Down looks pretty good, but I don't know if I wanna do a pandemic movie.


Pandemic romance? Yeah. maybe go back a few years and pick from something with fewer face masks in... Is eternal sunshine a romcom?


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Pandemic romance?


Hey baby, want to come back to my place and loose these masks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Pandemic romance? Yeah. maybe go back a few years and pick from something with fewer face masks in... Is eternal sunshine a romcom?


IMDB says SciFi


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Going to the DMV then playing pokemon, yo! You?
> (and the most romantic thing of all, my new dryer comes today. DRY CLOTHES IS SEXY!)


I was a lil' shithead at the DMV when I got my driver's permit. Hey, I was a 15, we all got away with what we could.

My brother & I got our permits at the same time. We bopped in all excited & happy thinking we could walk in fill out the paperwork, get our permits and go. But after filling out the paperwork the lady at the desk gave us one thick pamphlet to read together, told us to go read it at a table & come back when we finished. She seemed to enjoy raining on our excitement. When I opened it I noticed some pages had the facts and figures & many others didn't so I told my brother to just memorize the facts & figures and we could get out fast. It took us only a couple of minutes and the desk lady didn't look pleased at all when we returned. "You read this?", she asked. "Yes, ma'am." Obviously and rightfully skeptical she started asking a series of questions, all number related. We nailed them all. She was not happy and stared at us for second but without another word, probably because she busy, she handed us the permits & we skipped out the door.

That was the only fun day I ever had at the DMV.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hey baby, want to come back to my place and loose these masks?


Please don't breathe on me, eww...


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> IMDB says SciFi


I would agree with that, with extreme romantic under and overcurrents... it's one of my faves >.<


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night 


Laughing Grass said:


> IMDB says SciFi


And the best VD movie My Bloody Valentine's lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I would agree with that, with extreme romantic under and overcurrents... it's one of my faves >.<


Worst sex scene ever.... and it's from a scifi


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Worst sex scene ever.... and it's from a scifi


But the background music is so techno!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 5085436


Happy Valentine's day Amber. You up to anything fun?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 5085436


Did you finally make it outta Texas?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

wait? what?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Valentine's day Amber. You up to anything fun?


Lol, I guess. I’m not working so that’s awesome. I moved to California but all out belongings are still on the moving truck in Dallas, Texas. So all we have is an air mattress and 2 plastic chairs. How about you? A romantic dinner snd flowers?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you finally make it outta Texas?


Lol, yeah , Thank god. Then We Stayed in Tucumcari NM for a night and then Kingman Az for a night and those 2 dry ass places really fucked up my nose. I couldn’t breath through my nose and it got all bloody. But when I got to California I feel so much better. The weather here is so amazing. It’s perfect .


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I guess. I’m not working so that’s awesome. I moved to California but all out belongings are still on the moving truck in Dallas, Texas. So all we have is an air mattress and 2 plastic chairs. How about you? A romantic dinner snd flowers?


Sounds like the only thing to do is screw........everywhere lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I guess. I’m not working so that’s awesome. I moved to California but all out belongings are still on the moving truck in Dallas, Texas. So all we have is an air mattress and 2 plastic chairs. How about you? A romantic dinner snd flowers?


Congratulations, California sounds like a way better home for you with more like minded people.... An air mattress can be sexy 

I think I'm ordering in french and watch some movies. 






Lapinou Dinner Menu | French restaurant & wine bar in Toronto | King St West — Lapinou | French restaurant & wine bar in Toronto | King St West


View a sample of our Dinner Menu. Lapinou is a neo-bistro in Toronto located on King St West, inspired by regional French flavours. Open for Sunday brunch.




www.lapinoubistro.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations, California sounds like a way better home for you with more like minded people.... An air mattress can be sexy
> 
> I think I'm *ordering in french* and watch some movies.
> 
> ...


Good because I don't know french........I'll have the steak


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2022)

A rerun of 50 First Dates and Forgetting Sarah Marshall (200 film location is also on Oahu


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good because I don't know french........I'll have the steak


Their Cote de boeuf steak is insanely good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Their Cote de boeuf steak is insanely good.


I bet it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet it is.


We're getting the seafood tower


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're getting the seafood tower


That was my first choice.......then I saw steak lol Damn that sounds good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That was my first choice.......then I saw steak lol Damn that sounds good.


Have you ever had steak tartare? 

Looks like a raw hamburger patty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever had steak tartare?
> 
> Looks like a raw hamburger patty.
> 
> View attachment 5085473


Hell yeah I have. You haven't? It's really good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah I have. You haven't? It's really good


No never. I don't think I can get past how it looks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Actually steak tartar is really good.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No never. I don't think I can get past how it looks.


I think oysters look worse but still love them. You might like it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Actually steak tartar is really good.......


You too? I guess it saves on propane at the barbecue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think oysters look worse but still love them. You might like it.


I can eat my weight in oysters and muscles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can eat my weight in oysters and muscles.


Then what are you waiting for?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then what are you waiting for?


I'm waiting for someone who's sharing a table with me to order it so I can taste it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then what are you waiting for?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

without a raw egg on top.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> without a raw egg on top.


that's usually a quail egg, very rich taste


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's usually a quail egg, very rich taste


My brother ruined me for runny yolk when I was like four or five. I was eating my breakfast and he said something about a pussy blister on my plate. That was the end.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother ruined me for runny yolk when I was like four or five. I was eating my breakfast and he said something about a pussy blister on my plate. That was the end.


no eggs anymore huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no eggs anymore huh?


Scrambled.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Scrambled.


there ya go.. i like scambled...also over easy, and sunny side up....

when i do scrambled....i like using chopped onion, chopped green pepper, and i also chop up ham.......then add the egg to it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there ya go.. i like scambled...also over easy, and sunny side up....
> 
> when i do scrambled....i like using chopped onion, chopped green pepper, and i also chop up ham.......then add the egg to it...


Little cheddar cheese and you have a western scramble.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Little cheddar cheese and you have a western scramble.


Potato too


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Little cheddar cheese and you have a western scramble.


yep....oh so good.....

i also like when i do my chop sandwiches also adding either a sunny/ over easy egg to those too......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No never. I don't think I can get past how it looks.


Well it won't eat you first lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Potato too


i didn't have any potato's to add......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

well shit.....just got a call from the electrician.....he can't make it.......well that's #$%^&&**(())

guess one more night of cords wouldn't hurt.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2022)

good excuse to have a candlelight dinner


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> good excuse to have a candlelight dinner


true.....not the best....it will work....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well shit.....just got a call from the electrician.....he can't make it.......well that's #$%^&&**(())
> 
> guess one more night of cords wouldn't hurt.......


What did you change on the circuit?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What did you change on the circuit?


i honestly don't know....the electrical is screwy though, all the wire coming out were all the same color...so i put one switch next to the other and moved wire per wire between the switches, figure i was good till i heard the pop....then nothing...at all...whole room dead


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i honestly don't know....the electrical is screwy though, all the wire coming out were all the same color...so i put one switch next to the other and moved wire per wire between the switches, figure i was good till i heard the pop....then nothing...at all...whole room dead



Then you flipped the breaker or changed it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Is there any gfci's?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then you flipped the breaker or changed it?


at first i thought i popped the breaker, great thing i had another for a backup, snapped it in and still nothing......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is there any gfci's?


got me on that one buddy....dunno what that is....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got me on that one buddy....dunno what that is....


----------



## DCcan (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like a raw hamburger patty.


Is it usually served with a raw egg and what looks like a tadpole on top?
I think someone tried to feed that to me before, I prefer fried frogs though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


i have those in the kitchen, but the kitchen wasn't effected.....comes from the box to the kitchen and then splits off, one to the light above and the next goes into the living room.......the kitchen is it's own seperate circuit...from what i can tell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is it usually served with a raw egg and what looks like a tadpole on top?
> I think someone tried to feed that to me before, I prefer fried frogs though.


lol yes the raw egg is normal, I think it's a truffle.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i have those in the kitchen, but the kitchen wasn't effected.....comes from the box to the kitchen and then splits off, one to the light above and the next goes into the living room.......the kitchen is it's own seperate circuit...from what i can tell


Do you have 2 switches to the light or lights?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Do you have 2 switches to the light or lights?


no just one switch to the light in the kitchen and it's a 3 wire switch with a ground...


----------



## DCcan (Feb 14, 2022)

It might have fried the switch when you replaced it (the pop), but the problem might be in the light, less likely in the wires but possible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i have those in the kitchen, but the kitchen wasn't effected.....comes from the box to the kitchen and then splits off, one to the light above and the next goes into the living room.......the kitchen is it's own seperate circuit...from what i can tell


I'd go through all of those and check if they need a reset.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd go through all of those and check if they need a reset.


i'll look at them tonight, i know i did something at the switch...it's just  at this point....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See she does know a guy lol





BudmanTX said:


> i'll look at them tonight, i know i did something at the switch...it's just  at this point....


I know a guy...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Time


I'm in... no dabs today.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 14, 2022)

Well crap it's valentines day, I guess I should go out and get something nice for dinner and something for my wife and our daughter. I was hoping to be in for the day, but they're both in the dumps today so better cheer them up. Guess I'll be getting the kind of flowers that don't interest me much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in... no dabs today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in... no dabs today.


I've been only flower and a dab every once in a while since covid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5085573


lol I wanna be wide awake for tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been only flower and a dab every once in a while since covid.


Because of coughing? I'm noticing my tolerance is going up, gotta keep that shit to weekends only.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wanna be wide awake for tonight.


good call....lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Because of coughing? I'm noticing my tolerance is going up, gotta keep that shit to weekends only.


Yeah, and I don't like smoking if I have a headache. I feel it almost always makes it worse.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Cookies worked though.......had a few 1/4's lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, and I don't like smoking if I have a headache. I feel it almost always makes it worse.


 have you fully kicked the headaches now?



DarkWeb said:


> Cookies worked though.......had a few 1/4's lol


Let me know if you need more . What did you end up making with that butter?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

Dinner is ordered and will be here by 6:30. Dog sitter should pick up the dog by 6. It's all coming together.


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dinner is ordered and will be here by 6:30. Dog sitter should pick up the dog by 6. It's all coming together.


" Dog sitter should pick up the dog by 6"

You have a doggie valet service?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> " Dog sitter should pick up the dog by 6"
> 
> You have a doggie valet service?
> 
> View attachment 5085599


He's doing a doggo Valentine's party. $50 with pick up and drop off in the morning, can't beat that. Super nice guy. He's the one that gifted an xbox one to me when we were on lockdown and didn't have any money.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> gifted an xbox one


Total cool dude!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you fully kicked the headaches now?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need more . What did you end up making with that butter?


Yeah, I think. Every time I say I feel better it comes back out. 

You're awesome! I made a few little things like an omelette and buttered toast lol nothing special.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Total cool dude!


Or desperate lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Or desperate lol


Hey!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm out for the night, hope you all have a fantastic Valentine's Day... except DW, that was just mean.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 14, 2022)

Sirloin steaks, flowers, and the human girls in the house are all smiling now. 

The plant girls, well the older ones are praying and getting flipped to flower tonight, the cuttings have started to put out new growth but are a bit lime in color, not sure if too much light or too little, running at 450-500 ppfd right now, think I may pull it back to about 300 and see if they darken up. All in all a fun grow so far. Around 11ish weeks and I'll get to try their scissor hash and a few weeks after that some greenish but dry flower.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey!


Horny, I meant horny


----------



## manfredo (Feb 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Benadryl, seriously. @manfredo it works for anxiety too, although in this instance I'd ask for a prescription for Inderal (propanolol) and take that for your anxiety. It's amazingly effective and reduces b/p too.


*Thank you* for mentioning that. I see my primary care doctor tomorrow. I was expecting an SSRI. which I have had terrible luck with. They do not agree with me. I will ask for Inderal. 

I have been taking Benadryl in the eve it knock me out, but that about all it is helping with. Plus I have an enlarged prostate and the label says not to use before discussing with a doctor. 

God, I hope I don't get a finger up the butt tomorrow 

Sleep has also been tuff. 

I am also going to ask him to check my testosterone and endocorine system, but I think it's probably depression and anxiety. Symptoms are very similar. 

I did get my right shoulder (the worse one) injected today...He was supposed to the the other shoulder today, but he took pity on my pathetic self!! In fact he injected me like never before....2 places inside the joint and about 6 around the joint...I lost tract. He said "I'm fixing you up good". We'll see in a day or 3.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentine’s 
Dab time


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2022)

Good morning. Hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

Morning






-11° Tuesday yay  

How's it going?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday, hopefully you're all walking a little funny after last night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday, hopefully you're all walking a little funny after last night.


Good morning glory


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Oh yeah, it’s *36!*


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds cold. They said to expect a dramatic temp drop with highs of 56 and some precipitation. We'll see what happens.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, it’s *36!*


47 here


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

I want to buy one of those big puffy comforters. The ones you can hide under.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

43° tomorrow and 46° Thursday. Time to hit the beach.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glory


Morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 43° tomorrow and 46° Thursday. Time to hit the beach.


I think we’ll be in the 70s and maybe an 80 or two.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning.


Beautiful profile pic btw


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Wino has a hernia. Started small as they do. What is this? Me-it’s a hernia get it checked out.
Wino went to the dr finally and guess what? It’s a hernia which has probably at least doubled in size. She’s off to get an ultrasound.
Her pneumonia is much better btw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Beautiful profile pic btw


Thank you. I finally got a haircut that wasn't done by country bumpkins.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you. I finally got a haircut that wasn't done by country bumpkins.


I want Annie’s color


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Let’s smoke


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Let’s smoke


Just finishing breakfast.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just finishing breakfast.


Wish I had enough to share! https://leafmagazines.com/leaf-picks/flower/runtz-s1/


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just finishing breakfast.


What did you eat


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What did you eat


I bet it was good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What did you eat


grapefruit and a handful of chex cereal.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet it was good


I’ve got a banana I’m sharing with the dog.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wish I had enough to share! https://leafmagazines.com/leaf-picks/flower/runtz-s1/


did you get the flower or concentrate?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you get the flower or concentrate?


Wax, wery nice.
I bought cherry diesel flower. I’m not sure how I smoked it but it gave me munchies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5085881


You gonna eat that whole banana by yourself.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You gonna eat that whole banana by yourself.


Too late


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

She's got her sweater on ♡


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Hiya!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's got her sweater on ♡


Always


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hiya!


What’s up buttercup


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up buttercup


Weed is nice before breakfast, feeling floaty.
How are you today? Hopefully it's a good one today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hiya!


morning stranger


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning stranger


What is this, a setup for a western? Can we just have high noon, and draw pictures, not pistols?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What is this, a setup for a western? Can we just have high noon, and draw pictures, not pistols?


lol I'm just teasing, haven't seen you around as much lately. Enjoying the new digs.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm just teasing, haven't seen you around as much lately. Enjoying the new digs.


I just wanted to draw pictures 
Yeah, working on getting everything set up. The nice men are coming in a few hours to turn off my power and upgrade my electrical service. No power after 10, til like 6! Then I can start my grow, and my coffee machine will stop tripping breakers  COFFEE MUST BE SAFE!!!
How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just wanted to draw pictures
> Yeah, working on getting everything set up. The nice men are coming in a few hours to turn off my power and upgrade my electrical service. No power after 10, til like 6! Then I can start my grow, and my coffee machine will stop tripping breakers  COFFEE MUST BE SAFE!!!
> How you?


I cannot draw for the life of me. Eight hours with no power eek! Are you the dogs going to hangout somewhere warm? I'm fantastic, had a fun night that'll keep me rolling for a few days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5085889


Send me some of what you’re doing!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I cannot draw for the life of me. Eight hours with no power eek! Are you the dogs going to hangout somewhere warm? I'm fantastic, had a fun night that'll keep me rolling for a few days.


It's above freezing today, I ran the heat a few degrees higher overnight. Shouldn't drop more than 15 degrees in the house while it's day time. 
I'm gonna just leave the dogs in their crates so they can curl up with their blankets while I do chores.
Awww, fun night? Hell yeah! Keep on riding high!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I cannot draw for the life of me. Eight hours with no power eek! Are you the dogs going to hangout somewhere warm? I'm fantastic, had a fun night that'll keep me rolling for a few days.


I thought you were grinning extra


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Send me some of what you’re doing!


I'm going to start referring to myself as Magic Skeleton. 



Rsawr said:


> It's above freezing today, I ran the heat a few degrees higher overnight. Shouldn't drop more than 15 degrees in the house while it's day time.
> I'm gonna just leave the dogs in their crates so they can curl up with their blankets while I do chores.
> Awww, fun night? Hell yeah! Keep on riding high!


oh that's good, it doesn't get warm here until tomorrow. Do they get restless spending that much time in their kennels? We ate like kings last night. Big seafood tower. They didn't include the plastic cracker things for the crab legs so I put them on a wooden cutting board and whacked them with a tenderizer hammer... worked like a charm! Also got a dozen chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought you were grinning extra


I think i'm the only one older than 12 who still loves Valentines Day.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to start referring to myself as Magic Skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's good, it doesn't get warm here until tomorrow. Do they get restless spending that much time in their kennels? We ate like kings last night. Big seafood tower. They didn't include the plastic cracker things for the crab legs so I put them on a wooden cutting board and whacked them with a tenderizer hammer... worked like a charm! Also got a dozen chocolate covered strawberries.


That sounds sooooooo good. What else aside from crab legs was there?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds sooooooo good. What else aside from crab legs was there?


Oysters, clams, octopus, shrimp, lobster, king and dungeness crab legs. Their cocktail sauce was hot like fire! I didn't like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to start referring to myself as Magic Skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's good, it doesn't get warm here until tomorrow. Do they get restless spending that much time in their kennels? We ate like kings last night. Big seafood tower. They didn't include the plastic cracker things for the crab legs so I put them on a wooden cutting board and whacked them with a tenderizer hammer... worked like a charm! Also got a dozen chocolate covered strawberries.


As in Skeletor?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to buy one of those big puffy comforters. The ones you can hide under.


I have an electric blanket on my bed and I LOVE it!!


Might spring be coming a little early to NY??????


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As in Skeletor?
> 
> View attachment 5085903


But cuter


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2022)

Morning all...hope everyone had a wonderful Valintines day.......and night....

woke up this morning to a mild 42F, high today 72F and sunny.......whole new picture than last year.....

well on the electrical front......last night i get home and we're using the cords. Bout 30min later a friend called wondering what i was doing, course i said sitting here watching tv effing off, he asks if he can come over....i said sure. He arrives comes in the house, looks at me, basically say's what happened to the lights. I briefly told him what i did, and he just shook his head. Then he hands me a card, good fortune he's a licensed electrian , just laughs and says want me to look at it.....i said shit go for it. He goes over to the light switch, fiddles with it for about 30 sec, and blink....power is up. I asked what i did, course he didn't tell me. Then i asked if while he's here can he do another in the bedroom, he said sure. Meanwhile i start rolling some salad J's, make about 3 of them. He finishes the light switch in the bedroom, i ask him how much, he says don't worry about it, you always help me in need, this is my way to return the favor. PS....i gave him the 3 i made for a little extra. After all that we sat down, had a few brews, smoked a couple more and the night was done.....I'm happy, the wife is happy......all good....

now i'm gonna attack these taco's.....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

I even slept half way decent last night for the first time in a month+

Got my new eyeglasses yesterday, and i can't see shit out of them. Not sure if they got the prescription wrong, or what...They are progressive lenses and i can see distance ok, but not up close, so that will be a few week delay. Glad I didn't also order the RX sunglasses i was going to.

See the PCD dr. in a few hours. For like the first time in about 3 years.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I even slept half way decent last night for the first time in a month+
> 
> Got my new eyeglasses yesterday, and i can't see shit out of them. Not sure if they got the prescription wrong, or what...They are progressive lenses and i can see distance ok, but not up close, so that will be a few week delay. Glad I didn't also order the RX sunglasses i was going to.
> 
> See the PCD dr. in a few hours. For like the first time in about 3 years.


Oh no! They're gonna take them back and adjust them, right?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh no! They're gonna take them back and adjust them, right?


I got them mail order from Zenni, which I have had great luck with in the past. They do offer a full credit if returned in 30 days, or 50% cash back. But I'll have to go back to the local optometrist, have them check the prescription, and go from there....So just a PITA and a few week delay on new glasses.

They say it sometimes takes a few days to adjust to a new RX, but this was supposedly a very minor change. I decided to try them this morning again with a fresh start and no way I could read with them, so wearing the old ones.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got them mail order from Zenni, which I have had great luck with in the past. They do offer a full credit if returned in 30 days, or 50% cash back. But I'll have to go back to the local optometrist, have them check the prescription, and go from there....So just a PITA and a few week delay on new glasses.
> 
> They say it sometimes takes a few days to adjust to a new RX, but this was supposedly a very minor change. I decided to try them this morning again with a fresh start and no way I could read with them, so wearing the old ones.


Well shit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got them mail order from Zenni, which I have had great luck with in the past. They do offer a full credit if returned in 30 days, or 50% cash back. But I'll have to go back to the local optometrist, have them check the prescription, and go from there....So just a PITA and a few week delay on new glasses.
> 
> They say it sometimes takes a few days to adjust to a new RX, but this was supposedly a very minor change. I decided to try them this morning again with a fresh start and no way I could read with them, so wearing the old ones.


bummer


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

1111


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2022)

Good morning stoners . Headed to a really cool breakfast joint for Valentine’s Day where they have alligator stuff all over the place. Have a wonderful day! Hopefully later today (fingers crossed!!!) I get my drug test and then I can have some cherry cheesecake I saw on a local menu! I hope everyone had a super fun Valentines Day!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 15, 2022)

Nap time my tribe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hiya!




SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Weed is breakfast, feeling floaty.
> How are you today? Hopefully it's a good one today!


FIFY



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5085927
> 
> SH420


Morning Shrxy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5085889





Laughing Grass said:


> *I cannot draw for the life of me.* Eight hours with no power eek! Are you the dogs going to hangout somewhere warm? I'm fantastic, had a fun night that'll keep me rolling for a few days.


So much for magic skeleton, eh.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> So much for magic skeleton, eh.
> 
> SH420


Spreading fuckery is my magical skeleton ability.... I always thought skeleton should have two L's


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning Shrxy


Morning LG. 

Skipped my 8:30 meeting so I could see what's up.
Looks like everything is in order. 
Been crazy busy and these 6am meetings are brutal. 2 hours of bullshit every morning and then back to back from there. Oh well, it's why I get paid "the big bucks"

Stay well 

  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning LG.
> 
> Skipped my 8:30 meeting so I could see what's up.
> Looks like everything is in order.
> ...


Meetings with people on the east coast? I'm not ready to be nice to people at 6am.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meetings with people on the east coast? I'm not ready to be nice to people at 6am.


Actually Texas. Oddly enough my east coast meetings are later in the day. In fact it's in 15 minutes 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually Texas. Oddly enough my east coast meetings are later in the day. In fact it's in 15 minutes
> 
> SH420


Thienan again? That guy is a pain in the ass. 

I just found out that Monday is a civic holiday here. Woohoo long weekend.


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2022)

Oh yeah. I'm Thor today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> In case you are lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine line between lost and stupid.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I find myself singing this one a lot lately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2022)

wait? what?

::mg face palm gif::::


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## quayvon33 (Feb 15, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Lol kick start. Like Mountain Dew


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

Think I'll go for the chocolope dab


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


This could be my new theme song....soooo, full of chemicals....

Doctor DID prescribe me propranolol, 10mg x 3, and an SNRI at a low dose to see if I tolerate it, I can't remember which one and I haven't picked them up yet. Limp dick here we come!! 

AND he ordered some labs...Testosterone and thyroid, so we shall see what's up.

He said he has so many patients with AMD, and many do well into their 80's...But I know he was just trying to make me feel better. After age 80, 25% of the population gets it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

Checked the fire......it's good


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This could be my new theme song....soooo, full of chemicals....
> 
> Doctor DID prescribe me propranolol, 10mg x 3, and an SNRI at a low dose to see if I tolerate it, I can't remember which one and I haven't picked them up yet. Limp dick here we come!!
> 
> ...


See a retina surgeon. Surgeons don't worry about making anyone feel good and if you have a surgeon who worries about your feelings immediately get another surgeon. Take the propanolol PRN (as needed). So start with the 3 q 4 hours and see how you do. You should call and ask him to order an IGF-1 too as well as the full thyroid panel.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Checked the fire......it's good


I found a bag of handwarmers I bought, should get me thru February. 
Time for a beer now!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


'
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.

How am I supposed to see the full sized version of your avatar?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Well I guess that we have to pay for the heatwave lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind recently?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind recently?


No tell how you really feel about it


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I found a bag of handwarmers I bought, should get me thru February.
> Time for a beer now!


I have a bag like that somewhere.......probably find it in the summer


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> '
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> This member limits who may view their full profile.
> 
> How am I supposed to see the full sized version of your avatar?


And I just changed it a second ago too...
Do you mean the dogs or the new one?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> See a retina surgeon. Surgeons don't worry about making anyone feel good and if you have a surgeon who worries about your feelings immediately get another surgeon. Take the propanolol PRN (as needed). So start with the 3 q 4 hours and see how you do. You should call and ask him to order an IGF-1 too as well as the full thyroid panel.


I did see a retina surgeon after my diagnosis, and you are right...He didn't spare my feelings. He said, yes, you have AMD dry, and that's probably what's making your vision blurry, and there is no treatment at this stage, and no way to predict how fast it will progress, then he sent me on my way with a Amsler grid, told me to use it daily, with no instructions on how to use it...Looked it up when I got home. Already seeing distortion in my right eye, the worse of the 2.

My dad has it in the right eye only. He went blind in that eye in about 5 years, even with injections.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> And I just changed it a second ago too...
> Do you mean the dogs or the new one?


yes the two dogs. 

You change your avatar a lot!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You change your avatar a lot!


Says the devil..., lol

Miss Snarly and City Boy


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did see a retina surgeon after my diagnosis, and you are right...He didn't spare my feelings. He said, yes, you have AMD dry, and that's probably what's making your vision blurry, and there is no treatment at this stage, and no way to predict how fast it will progress, then he sent me on my way with a Amsler grid, told me to use it daily, with no instructions on how to use it...Looked it up when I got home. Already seeing distortion in my right eye, the worse of the 2.
> 
> My dad has it in the right eye only. He went blind in that eye in about 5 years, even with injections.


Sounds like a good surgeon  and I'm sorry, this sucks, a lot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Food is good


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2022)

quayvon33 said:


> Lol kick start. Like Mountain Dew



Welcome to TnT.



Short posting your way into the big leagues?


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is good View attachment 5086064


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Says the devil..., lol
> 
> Miss Snarly and City Boy
> View attachment 5086063


Thank you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Those sausages look pretty good Jeff!

I'm hungry.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5086069


Yuppers it is the best time to have it feels like cheating lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers it is the best time to have it feels like cheating lol


I should eat a bag of oreos.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should eat a bag of oreos.


Nope they mess with the flavor of my coffee sorry about that lol sugar and peanut butter cookies are the bomb lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should eat a bag of oreos.


I stopped and got graham crackers....I knew this was coming


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes the two dogs.
> 
> You change your avatar a lot!


Your's is not the same?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I stopped and got graham crackers....I knew this was coming


Cinnamon or hunny Grams


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I stopped and got graham crackers....I knew this was coming


I lied, I don't have any oreos... wish I did.  I have some chocolate covered strawberries from yesterday, they're probably off now. I could peel the chocolate off and eat that. Desperate times.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I lied, I don't have any oreos... wish I did.  I have some chocolate covered strawberries from yesterday, they're probably off now. I could peel the chocolate off and eat that. Desperate times.


I have a big Hershey's with almonds on the kitchen table.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cinnamon or hunny Grams


honey ones, they go good with peanut butter or ice cream


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> honey ones, they go good with peanut butter or ice cream


Marshmallow Hershey chocolate bar and Fire


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

I think I found a movie to watch stoned tonite, with my graham crackers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a big Hershey's with almonds on the kitchen table.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I found a movie to watch stoned tonite, with my graham crackers


That looks pretty good!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> Your's is not the same?


You can hear people coughing in the audience.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I found a movie to watch stoned tonite, with my graham crackers


Definitely checking that out lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> '
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> This member limits who may view their full profile.
> 
> How am I supposed to see the full sized version of your avatar?


Says the person that same message pop up...    
Not that I've tried to check you out or anything 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Says the person that same message pop up...
> Not that I've tried to check you out or anything
> 
> SH420


Do I? It comes up when I click on it. I was messing around with my privacy settings.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do I? It comes up when I click on it. I was messing around with my privacy settings.


It's your account. It should work for you. Lol

Just give me access and we'll call it even 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's your account. It should work for you. Lol
> 
> Just give me access and we'll call it even
> 
> SH420


It was set to people I follow.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

It's been a long time since I had someone check me out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was set to people I follow.


I have a new stalker! 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's been a long time since I had someone check me out.


That you're aware of! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> That you're aware of!
> 
> SH420


I am kind of slow about that. The Mrs used to tell me when some woman was doing it, I had no clue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's been a long time since I had someone check me out.


Look at the big buds on that guy.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can hear people coughing in the audience.


 Live audience has advantages.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look at the big buds on that guy.
> 
> View attachment 5086113


That plant was, I held up a beer can t show the size of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a new stalker!
> 
> SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I am kind of slow about that. The Mrs used to tell me when some woman was doing it, I had no clue.


And here I was hoping they were still somebody else out there besides myself that has no clue what the hell you guys are talkin about


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5086116


Are you an old Carney is that where you got them fun mirrors he ha ha ha he he he I new I liked you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5086116


I found a penis in your grow


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I found a penis in your grow
> View attachment 5086117


There was another one in there, just not in the pic...


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5086116


I love your picture, it looks like the acid has kicked in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I found a penis in your grow
> View attachment 5086117


Mhmm and how many times have you taking the Warshak test


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I found a penis in your grow
> View attachment 5086117


Looks like the side profile of a chubby T-Rex


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I love your picture, it looks like the acid has kicked in


Hard to get Mylar perfectly flat.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the side profile of a chubby T-Rex


I look like that, but longer arms...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I look like that, but longer arms...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the side profile of a chubby T-Rex


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I look like that, but longer arms...


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5086120


A chubby that's T-Rex, I get it.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Did someone say bacon??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

You guys are a bad influence


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are a bad influence
> 
> View attachment 5086152


Oh yummmm!!!

That would go great after the 5 slices of bacon I just inhaled!! Which is your fault...Talking about breakfast for dinner, lol. I had an appetite all day, for a change!

That was one good news...My weight is perfect right now. I dropped 30 pounds since last winter!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are a bad influence
> 
> View attachment 5086152


 On a pot forum...... and cookies are our bad influence! LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5086115


Not in front of everybody. 

SH420


----------



## Carnitastaco (Feb 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh yummmm!!!
> 
> That would go great after the 5 slices of bacon I just inhaled!! Which is your fault...Talking about breakfast for dinner, lol. I had an appetite all day, for a change!
> 
> That was one good news...My weight is perfect right now. I dropped 30 pounds since last winter!!


Me? Jeff posted the pic of his sausage and eggs. Totally his fault.




Pacoson71 said:


> On a pot forum...... and cookies are our bad influence! LOL


that’s only because I’m afraid to tally what I’ve spent in the last three years on growing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh yummmm!!!


You know what would make the cookies even better?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> On a pot forum...... and cookies are our bad influence! LOL


You don't know your cookies bro


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You know what would make the cookies even better?
> 
> View attachment 5086161


I did take one puff off a pen last night before bed....Kept me awake for an hour! And I have a bunch of great smoke right now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did take one puff off a pen last night before bed....Kept me awake for an hour! And I have a bunch of great smoke right now


How are you with edibles? Do you have any?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5086069


Your fault!!!

JK, I actually made sandwiches with the bacon.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you with edibles? Do you have any?


Just some nasty tasting cookies, but I may try and make some cannabutter here soon.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

There are several stores around here now selling weed, illegally. Weed is legal in NY now, but they have not approved retail sales yet. So people were opening stores where you buy a sticker, and they give you a gift of weed.

Well, they shut down several today.










Tioga Sheriff raids alleged illegal marijuana businesses


Police have raided 3 locations in Tioga County in an effort to shut down an alleged illegal marijuana selling operation.




www.binghamtonhomepage.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was set to people I follow.


So you weren't following Shrx!! UNPOSSIBLE


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5086116


My husband just asked if your plants looked better than mine because you feed them Bud Light.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband just asked if your plants looked better than mine because you feed them Bud Light.


Vitamins!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Your fault!!!
> 
> JK, I actually made sandwiches with the bacon.


I'd eat those, a little extra mayo please.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just some nasty tasting cookies, but I may try and make some cannabutter here soon.


My cookies are pretty nasty tasting too. No way around it with cannabutter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So you weren't following Shrx!! UNPOSSIBLE


lol I know right!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My cookies are pretty nasty tasting too. No way around it with cannabutter.


The first time I made edibles it was by pouring a lid (1 oz) or so into a pot of spaghetti. No, I did not clean the lid prior.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The first time I made edibles it was by pouring a lid (1 oz) or so into a pot of spaghetti. No, I did not clean the lid prior.


I was flossing with leaf stems on my first batch of brownies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The first time I made edibles it was by pouring a lid (1 oz) or so into a pot of spaghetti. No, I did not clean the lid prior.


Did you eat it?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you eat it?


Yeah! No I'm not that stupid but my boyfriends friends all did. They looked like a herd of cows. Sitting there chewing and chewing! I'm so glad I didn't smoke because I spent the rest of the night turning them; idiots.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

You bunch of amateurs didn't you pay attention to the way your parents did it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah! No I'm not that stupid but my boyfriends friends all did. They looked like a herd of cows. Sitting there chewing and chewing! I'm so glad I didn't smoke because I spent the rest of the night turning them, idiots.


not even just a little stupid?  they passed out lol, I guess it was good!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You bunch of amateurs didn't you pay attention to the way your parents did it


My parents didn't smoke weed. No drugs as far as I know  except alcohol, lots of that.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My cookies are pretty nasty tasting too. No way around it with cannabutter.


Really? I was hoping cannabutter would help the taste. I was just putting hash into cookies or brownies. You definitely need a glass of milk to ge t them down.

I was feeling really mellow after 2 of my new anxiety pills, soooo I took 3 hits of the "cereal milk" cartridge...Then unloaded the dishwasher, filled the sugar bowl, and proceeded to spill sugar all over the place. Sooo stoned. 

These pills might do the trick... I can feel it slowing my heart rate down, and tomorrow morning we'll throw the anti depressant in to the mix. Dr. said to take that one in the morning or it might keep me awake.

Soooo full of chemicals...Lets see, I am now taking 9 different daily meds, including the OTC stuff. 21 pills a day...and that's with my recent decrease. I hated taking any kind of pills when I was younger.

Damn, I also have a warm feeling in my chest...I like it!





curious2garden said:


> The first time I made edibles it was by pouring a lid (1 oz) or so into a pot of spaghetti. No, I did not clean the lid prior.


We were making tea out of Mexican brick weed...Lipton's would have been better!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You bunch of amateurs didn't you pay attention to the way your parents did it


Amateur? At that time definitely lol My friends swam to the cliff jump.....I didn't. I had a much better time baked on top of a huge rock people watching.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You bunch of amateurs didn't you pay attention to the way your parents did it


My parents that raised me, mom and step dad, were both totally saints. Step dad was a diabetic and he could not drink, and mom just never liked it. 

Not sure what happened to me. Actually I am...Their employees were all stoners fresh out of high school working in their factory, and they were my mentors. I think I bought my first pounds at about age 14-15 from one of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Amateur? At that time definitely lol My friends swam to the cliff jump.....I didn't. I had a much better time baked on top of a huge rock people watching.


That's why I can't get you to sign up for smoke and poke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Really? I was hoping cannabutter would help the taste. I was just putting hash into cookies or brownies. You definitely need a glass of milk to ge t them down.
> 
> I was feeling really mellow after 2 of my new anxiety pills, soooo I took 3 hits of the "cereal milk" cartridge...Then unloaded the dishwasher, filled the sugar bowl, and proceeded to spill sugar all over the place. Sooo stoned.
> 
> ...


It's the normal texture of cookies, it's just a strong weed taste too. And I add a metric shitton of coco... still doesn't completely kill it. 



I think I'm too high and have to go to bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

I was probably 15 and I was perched up on the rock getting teased by older girls changing on the other side of the rock. It was one of the most memorable days lol my buddies got stuck too stoned on the other side and had to take a trail around the lake back. I had a blast. Drank and partied with some cool people


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

My first time I was 3 years old thought I was stealing a cigarette and my first pound I sold to the football captain when I was 6 lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

One of those guys are gone. One of my best friends since little. It was a while back. Good memories


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My first time I was 3 years old thought I was stealing a cigarette and my first pound I sold to the football captain when I was 6 lol


We use to smoke in front of my gf's boy when he was about 3-4 years old...thinking he didn't know. We kept a McDonalds tray under the sofa, and whenever anyone came over we'd pull that out and get stoned. One day someone came over and the kid pulled out the tray and handed it to me. We started hiding it from him somewhat after that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

My family is military and bikers and most are from Minnesota by the way of Germany


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

LOL no that wasn't the first time I smoked weed.......it was the first time my two friends and I made brownies. 40 minute hike to the swimming spot and it was just kicking in when we got there. I thought "nope I'll chill in the sun" lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me? Jeff posted the pic of his sausage and eggs. Totally his fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay there is a saying something about snitches and stitches


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My family is *military and bikers* and most are from Minnesota by the way of Germany


I have some German in me too...My grandpa was German and grandma Italian on my moms side, and my dad was adopted, so I may have some bikers and military in me too, and God only knows what else.

I bought my dad a DNA kit a couple years ago, but they sent back "incomplete" and we have to re-do it, but I still haven't. I need to before he croaks.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay there is a saying something about snitches and stitches


I thought it was snitches and ditches...

Watched another episode of Ozark last night, speaking of that, lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was snitches and ditches...
> 
> Watched another episode of Ozark last night, speaking of that, lol.


That works to lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was snitches and ditches...
> 
> Watched another episode of Ozark last night, speaking of that, lol.


I'm watching Anges of Death and it is very good if you like sick and twisted he he he


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was snitches and ditches...
> 
> Watched another episode of Ozark last night, speaking of that, lol.


What episode number are you on? Such a great show.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> What episode number are you on? Such a great show.


Episode 4 so far I'm loving it


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> What episode number are you on? Such a great show.


I can't recall...like #5. The one where the guy OD's on heroin in the casino and Ruth saves him, and then the shit goes down. It is great!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Damn, can't sleep, but I feel a lot better...Got back up for munchies and watching some cruise videos!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Episode 4 so far I'm loving it





manfredo said:


> I can't recall...like #5. The one where the guy OD's on heroin in the casino and Ruth saves him, and then the shit goes down. It is great!!


You guys are a couple episodes away from the season cliffhanger, which will blow your minds. The second half of the season should be out very soon, too bad this is the final season.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> You guys are a couple episodes away from the season cliffhanger, which will blow your minds. The second half of the season should be out very soon, too bad this is the final season.


 it figures most of the time when I find an anime I like there's only one season of it and they won't bring it back


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, can't sleep, but I feel a lot better...Got back up for munchies and watching some cruise videos!!


I just indulged in massive amount of garlic for the first time in a long ass time . Hopefully I can get to sleep . Preciously garlic has given me insomnia. These fries were ridiculously delicious . I saw that movie Death on the Nile. It was so good. Have a good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, can't sleep, but I feel a lot better...Got back up for munchies and watching some cruise videos!!


Cruise videos you are a glutton for punishment ain't you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just indulged in massive amount of garlic for the first time in a long ass time . Hopefully I can get to sleep . Preciously garlic has given me insomnia. These fries were ridiculously delicious . View attachment 5086271I saw that movie Death on the Nile. It was so good. Have a good night and sweet dreams!


Rest well coffee tomorrow then


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> it figures most of the time when I find an anime I like there's only one season of it and they won't bring it back


Oh there's 4 seasons, but the 4th just came out, and only half of it...So if you are on season 1 you have lots of great entertainment !!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cruise videos you are a glutton for punishment ain't you


Oh I am hooked. And excited. Thinking about upgrading to an even better room. Already have a balcony room, which is the only way to go IMO, but might upgrade to a bigger one near the spa or club. They have an upgrade program where you can bid on them for cheap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh there's 4 seasons, but the 4th just came out, and only half of it...So if you are on season 1 you have lots of great entertainment !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am hooked. And excited. Thinking about upgrading to an even better room. Already have a balcony room, which is the only way to go IMO, but might upgrade to a bigger one near the spa or club. They have an upgrade program where you can bid on them for cheap.


Cruises can be a blast just don't get on the big red boat one out of Jacksonville Fort Lauderdale I believe they're out of Daytona and Miami to


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just indulged in massive amount of garlic for the first time in a long ass time . Hopefully I can get to sleep . Preciously garlic has given me insomnia. These fries were ridiculously delicious . View attachment 5086271I saw that movie Death on the Nile. It was so good. Have a good night and sweet dreams!


Mmmm garlic fries! Yummy Yummy!!!
I've had those once or twice.  

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Yeah I'm upset they are actually loosening up the requirements a little too much. No masks required after March 1, and unvaccinated children are now allowed. Everyone still needs to be tested within 2 days of departing. I'll be avoiding the buffet, for sure! And I will still be masked whenever I can be!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Thienan again? That guy is a pain in the ass.*
> 
> I just found out that Monday is a civic holiday here. Woohoo long weekend.


Just wanted you to know I giggled about this several times today. Thanks  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Think I'll go for the chocolope dab


How is that chocolope?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Smoking cherry diesel with my Folgers


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How is that chocolope?


Good stuff for relaxing and pain, indica. I usually go for the sativas, so I was asleep by 8 pm.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Good stuff for relaxing and pain, indica. I usually go for the sativas, so I was asleep by 8 pm.


I thought it was a Sativa leaner.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was a Sativa leaner.


That's what Allbud says.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was a Sativa leaner.


I don't remember the exact chocolope cross, threw away the box. This one puts me in dreamland afterward.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I don't remember the exact chocolope cross, threw away the box. This one puts me in dreamland afterward.


Sativa makes me sleep


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sativa makes me sleep


I like hopping up and down till I fall asleep from exhaustion, rather than inducing it.
Some nights, you just need to lay down though.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> ......snip......
> 
> We were making tea out of Mexican brick weed...Lipton's would have been better!!


That's what it was and I tossed in the seeds and stems too LOL!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I like hopping up and down till I fall asleep from exhaustion, rather than inducing it.
> *Some nights, you just need to lay down though.*


Now that's doing it right! Good morning, it rained in the desert yesterday so my internet and TV are spotty at best.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Now that's doing it right! Good morning, it rained in the desert yesterday so my internet and TV are spotty at best.


You need rain don’t ya?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I like hopping up and down till I fall asleep from exhaustion, rather than inducing it.
> Some nights, you just need to lay down though.


Are you a rabbit?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You need rain don’t ya?


We need snowpack in the mountains. Down here we usually have flash floods and it all runs off. However this was a gentle rain but we didn't get much. So all things considered, I'd have preferred to have kept my internet and tv service.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Morning






-1°

I want my bed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy now I’m hungry


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

I need a cabinet grow. Is one of those metal industrial cabinets good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need a cabinet grow. Is one of those metal industrial cabinets good?


probably have to switch from your 1000w HID to LED


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably have to switch from your 1000w HID to LED


You use LED?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You use LED?


yup, I'm running three lights in my cabinet. No experience with HIDs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup, I'm running three lights in my cabinet. No experience with HIDs.


What brand do you use?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably have to switch from your 1000w HID to LED


Mine is air cooled. My 1000 HPS runs cooler than my LED


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is air cooled. My 1000 HPS runs cooler than my LED


No shit?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What brand do you use?


I have an HLG and two DIY lights. I wouldn't buy HLG again, too expensive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is air cooled. My 1000 HPS runs cooler than my LED


Must resist urge to go looking at air cooled lights.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No shit?!


It’s why I have to put in a mini split before I can convert my flower room to LED


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm in the contest for the spiderfarmer LED, it's the right size to replace my HLG, it's got a few dim diodes and it's not rspec.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

No more heat than my 1000 w please! I think the new one we’ve never used is dim able hps.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

They're a lot cheaper than LED!









1000 Watt Cool Tube Kit


Grow Lights Canada Listed Performance speaks louder than words.This UL listed Grow Light Kit simply outperforms the rest. Why buy a magnetic ballast or another light kit when for a fraction of the cost you can get better performance and higher yields.




growlights.ca


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It’s why I have to put in a mini split before I can convert my flower room to LED


A what?


----------



## solakani (Feb 16, 2022)

OG Chocolate Thai x Cannalope Haze
95% Sativa : 5% Indica
Flowering Time: 8 - 9+ Weeks
Yield: 500-600g/m2


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're a lot cheaper than LED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it cooled?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How is it cooled?


inline fan and 6" ducting. *not included.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> A what?


Air conditioner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is air cooled. My 1000 HPS runs cooler than my LED


Air cooled hood was the best thing I ever bought.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> inline fan and 6" ducting. *not included.


Ok


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How is it cooled?


Go with a full hood not the cool tube


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Air cooled hood was the best thing I ever bought.


I have no idea what to do kids. Is this going to exhaust into my bedroom?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have no idea what to do kids. Is this going to exhaust into my bedroom?


You'd probably want to put something in a window to exhaust outside. Mine goes into the plumbing exhaust.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must resist urge to go looking at air cooled lights.


Don’t bother


Laughing Grass said:


> They're a lot cheaper than LED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a large air cooled hood currently.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You'd probably want to put something in a window to exhaust outside. Mine goes into the plumbing exhaust.


I have an ac window unit. Boo


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don’t bother
> 
> I use a large air cooled hood currently.
> View attachment 5086443


I just hang naked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don’t bother
> 
> I use a large air cooled hood currently.
> View attachment 5086443


You're thinking about switching to LED? Is it just for the energy savings?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have no idea what to do kids. Is this going to exhaust into my bedroom?


Maybe put it in the bathroom.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're thinking about switching to LED? Is it just for the energy savings?


Not only. Temps too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're thinking about switching to LED? Is it just for the energy savings?


I’m not noticing any savings on the veg side


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I’m not noticing any savings on the veg side


Dimmed right down in veg?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Bathroom is looking better.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dimmed right down in veg?


Nope


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bathroom is looking better.


I flower in my upstairs, spare bathroom. How were you growing before?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 16, 2022)

I have 5 air-cooled hoods. I will never use them again. Led for life. I am surprised they aren't coming up with air cooled or even water cooled led lights though. I remember when they were selling watercooled desktop pcs to gamers...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I flower in my upstairs, spare bathroom. How were you growing before?


Spare bedroom closet for flower and veg in bathroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Spare bedroom closet for flower and veg in bathroom.


What lights do you have? Exhaust system, any cooling?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What lights do you have? Exhaust system, any cooling?


Opened the door and turned on that window unit, floor fan blowing cold air in there.
Naked 1000 hps.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Opened the door and turned on that window unit, floor fan blowing cold air in there.
> Naked 1000 hps.


Closet door or bathroom door? How did you handle the other room?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 16, 2022)

Yall all need to do 6 months at the barefoot college.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Closet door or bathroom door? How did you handle the other room?


Closet. Bathroom just veg and the central air took care of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Closet. Bathroom just veg and the central air took care of it.


What light were you using in veg since I'm assuming you used the 1000 Watt for flower?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Eh she’ll bitch about growing one or two compared to the electric. Le sigh


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What light were you using in veg since I'm assuming you used the 1000 Watt for flower?


Oh cfls


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh cfls


Sounds like you have it worked out. Why are you thinking about going to a metal cabinet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like you have it worked out. Why are you thinking about going to a metal cabinet?


I know. I just can’t physically do it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just wanted to draw pictures
> Yeah, working on getting everything set up. The nice men are coming in a few hours to turn off my power and upgrade my electrical service. No power after 10, til like 6! Then I can start my grow, and my coffee machine will stop tripping breakers  COFFEE MUST BE SAFE!!!
> How you?


So are you all set?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

i get here and?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh cfls


cfl's?

i remember those, used to use them, and still do on a rare occasion.......moved over to these now, work actually well


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 16, 2022)

That is an easy upgrade over cfls for sure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

solakani said:


> I find it to be funny. No?
> It is like the chickens going to the fire to keep warm


the chicken one was funny.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That is an easy upgrade over cfls for sure


it is and it's fairly in-expensive too....i'm doing a single bulb experiment now with a single bulb and one plant.....works actually nice...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I know. I just can’t physically do it.


Sorry, hun, I doubt a different cabinet will do that for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it is and it's fairly in-expensive too....i'm doing a single bulb experiment now with a single bulb and one plant.....works actually nice...
> 
> View attachment 5086494


There's a fly on your plant.


----------



## solakani (Feb 16, 2022)

I add this all along my T5 for late veg


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a fly on your plant.


yeah he's just hanging out, enjoyin the light


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night  I am rocking purple light from Philzon and I'm loving it


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

solakani said:


> I add this all along my T5 for late veg
> View attachment 5086497


what bulb color?? 5K?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5086498 I am rocking purple light from Philzon and I'm loving it View attachment 5086500


nice, and you too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

And then in about 2 weeks I shall be switching to my other lightsand the cob light rock but in the end we all know what lights are the gold standard in pot growing


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And then in about 2 weeks I shall be switching to my other lightsView attachment 5086503and the cob light rock but in the end we all know what lights are the gold standard in pot growing


nice....i have a version 1 HLG 100 in the back room i use sometimes.....the lighting is 4K


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So are you all set?


They're gonna come back this afternoon to install new outlets in the walls too. There is only one in my bedroom. Almost set! :] 

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They're gonna come back this afternoon to install new outlets in the walls too. There is only one in my bedroom. Almost set! :]
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


Awesome, you got your seeds ready to go? What's on tap for this grow?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome, you got your seeds ready to go? What's on tap for this grow?


Uhh, nope. I had a plan, but I forgot what it was. Probably gonna do black apples and socks amongst them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uhh, nope. I had a plan, but I forgot what it was. Probably gonna do black apples and socks amongst them


Just googled black apples. You're going with regular seeds?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just googled black apples. You're going with regular seeds?


No, it's fem.








Cannarado Genetics - Black Apple {FEM} [6pk] | Seeds Here Now


Buy any one pack from the Sour Apple Line, get a (5) pack of Roasted Garlic margy!* No Limit!




seedsherenow.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uhh, nope. I had a plan, but I forgot what it was.


this sounds like

after effects


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this sounds like
> View attachment 5086542
> after effects


Nooooo


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nooooo


likely story...lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)

Damn, I had a rough night!! Started the new anxiety drug, and I might have slept an hour...and in that hour I had THE most bizarre dreams...I remember big snakes and a dead child... Disturbing! Hopefully it gets better...I might try taking a little less today.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I had a rough night!! Started the new anxiety drug, and I might have slept an hour...and in that hour I had THE most bizarre dreams...I remember big snakes and a dead child... Disturbing! Hopefully it gets better...I might try taking a little less today.


Wow, that sucks and sounds kind of scary. I hope you get some proper rest tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I had a rough night!! Started the new anxiety drug, and I might have slept an hour...and in that hour I had THE most bizarre dreams...I remember big snakes and a dead child... Disturbing! Hopefully it gets better...I might try taking a little less today.


it will, get some rest and relaxation....ok...one day at a time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No, it's fem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came across a different one for TH Seeds. Yours sounds like an interested strain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

hmmmm





__





WE HAVE a new user introduction


Greetings. My name is xodiatheforbiden. If my calculations are correct, you should be receiving this transmission in the year 2022 AD. Chips are down, I have traveled from a bluesight to this greensight in search of a community of posters not obsessed with board drama and sportsball. If you...



www.rollitup.org





socks???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They better be fun socks, I don't wanna hear about golf.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They better be fun socks, I don't wanna hear about golf.


me and u both


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like a ignore list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks more like a ignore list


Give them a chance. You never know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Give them a chance. You never know.


I don't have anyone on ignore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't have anyone on ignore.


Me either.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't have anyone on ignore.


Just Uncle Buck, he needs medical supervision. 



DarkWeb said:


> Looks more like a ignore list





Laughing Grass said:


> They better be fun socks, I don't wanna hear about golf.


It seems everyone in that thread speaks a language different than me, I couldn't follow any of that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks more like a ignore list


mine might be increasing a little


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Just Uncle Buck, he needs medical supervision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably all the same person.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> mine might be increasing a little


You should see a doctor for that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

to me they look like


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Still Cold @DarkWeb?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

I feel better after coffee, been outside in the wind, walking on frozen mud and sheet ice all day.
Now I need another coffee, don't think one is going to carry me till dark.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still Cold @DarkWeb?
> 
> View attachment 5086653


28° here


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 28° here


not even gonna say what it is here.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Just Uncle Buck, he needs medical supervision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He tried to give me crap once. I didn't really care.....I still don't...........


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not even gonna say what it is here.....


Go ahead.....I prefer this


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go ahead.....I prefer this


me and you both, i just gotta wait a little while

it's 70 here


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

don't get mad at me LG, and by the end of the week we'll down in the mid to upper 50's with lowes in the 30's...

think this is gonna be our last freeze.....now the front coming through....anyone from Dallas and east need to be wary cause this front is pulling a lot of moisture your direction out of the gulf......fyi...


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2022)

62 here, north wind backed down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't get mad at me LG, and by the end of the week we'll down in the mid to upper 50's with lowes in the 30's...
> 
> think this is gonna be our last freeze.....now the front coming through....anyone from Dallas and east need to be wary cause this front is pulling a lot of moisture your direction out of the gulf......fyi...


Mad a winter, it can take a hike at any time.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

It's been 0-10f at nights, 20-45f days, but at least we have daylight again, thats what I miss. Dark at 420pm really sucks.

I saw geese heading northward today, second day in a row, they are pretty competitive about getting back to their breeding grounds.
The Stellar's eagle is back up the coast after hiding a few weeks, someone got some good shots of it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Time? Getting close…


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mad a winter, it can take a hike at any time.


i hear ya, kinda glad our winter is kinda over.......


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They better be fun socks, I don't wanna hear about golf.


I think you would dig my knee high golf socks. Matches my scottish kilt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i hear ya, kinda glad our winter is kinda over.......


We're in the home stretch now, just gotta get through March


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I think you would dig my knee high golf socks. Matches my scottish kilt


Men should not wear knee high socks! Nobody should.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're in the home stretch now, just gotta get through March
> 
> View attachment 5086680


That's when your winter is over?



Laughing Grass said:


> Men should not wear knee high socks! Nobody should.


In my ski boots I do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's when your winter is over?
> 
> 
> 
> In my ski boots I do


Should get some leg warmers


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

These guys got it going on!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should get some leg warmers
> 
> View attachment 5086726


I can send you pics in my long johns if needed


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These guys got it going on!
> 
> View attachment 5086729


you just gave me bad vibs of the 80's...sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you just gave me bad vibs of the 80's...sheesh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

@manfredo was thinking about you today when I was out ran across this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can send you pics in my long johns if needed


lol no! I wanna see your knee socks. Do they have cuffs?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


i used to like that show.....even had a jacket too.....

yeah i was corny


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no! I wanna see your knee socks. Do they have cuffs?


Oh the pics are coming!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i used to like that show.....even had a jacket too.....
> 
> yeah i was corny


I still don't like socks.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the pics are coming!


With you modelling them?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the pics are coming!


ah hell


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> With you modelling them?


Sure


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)

25 days until the clocks "spring" ahead here....That's my unofficial start of spring. A week later is when the calendar says spring begins


Jeffislovinlife said:


> @manfredo was thinking about you today when I was out ran across this View attachment 5086720View attachment 5086727View attachment 5086728View attachment 5086730


That looks good!! I saw some super strong CBD like that.

I actually smoked last night...A little oil and a bowl in the vaporizer without a meltdown, so hopefully I'll get there!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure


Done


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 25 days until the clocks "spring" ahead here....That's my unofficial start of spring. A week later is when the calendar says spring begins
> 
> That looks good!! I saw some super strong CBD like that.
> 
> I actually smoked last night...A little oil and a bowl in the vaporizer without a meltdown, so hopefully I'll get there!!


I’ve had that thc water. It works.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Sportsball


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sportsball



Gooooo Sportsball!!!!!!!


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!;!!!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


>


I'm pretty sure that's Prince Charles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a Prince Charles.


I thought that's what you said


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought that's what you said


We've been at it for an hour now, I thought maybe I had wrote that and forgot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh I'm high! lol A really good friend that moved away about a year ago just stopped by because he was around skiing today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Prince Charles.


Should I even ask how you know that's Prince Charles lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Should I even ask how you know that's Prince Charles lol


Damn! That's too easy! I'll let someone else take it......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn! That's too easy! I'll let someone else take it......


Ok my bad


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

This Dessert Runtz is making me giggle. And I have to make dinner later. I hate cooking dinner. But rn idc


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok my bad


At least we didn’t say Andrew.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Should I even ask how you know that's Prince Charles lol


It's the boney knees and lace on the shorts, no one but him wears lace on his shorts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's the boney knees and lace on the shorts, no one but him wears lace on his shorts.


Oh really


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh really


Don’t ask how he knows


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t ask how he knows


It's pretty obvious

























He paid attention


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Prince Charles.


Looks like some colonial type of gear!!! First thing that I thought of was a Commonwealth judge...


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t ask how he knows





DarkWeb said:


> It's pretty obvious
> ......
> He paid attention


I just remember over the years, seeing newsreels of him in ridiculous outfits his mother got him.
Especially of him as a kid dressed like that, then as an adult, in public, by his own choice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just remember over the years, seeing newsreels of him in ridiculous outfits his mother got him.
> Especially of him as a kid dressed like that, then as an adult, in public, by his own choice.


I'm kidding


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These guys got it going on!
> 
> View attachment 5086729


Yeah, baby.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Why do the animals eat first? Or kids for that matter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just remember over the years, seeing newsreels of him in ridiculous outfits his mother got him.
> Especially of him as a kid dressed like that, then as an adult, in public, by his own choice.


I just remember and you do know that or should I say remember that you are on a stoner site that is a good one he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This Dessert Runtz is making me giggle. And I have to make dinner later. I hate cooking dinner. But rn idc View attachment 5086740


I am thinking take out tonight! I need to hit the grocery store tomorrow! Or tonight


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am thinking take out tonight! I need to hit the grocery store tomorrow! Or tonight


Portabella's are being reduced in wine for spaghetti n meatballs


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Portabella's are being reduced in wine for spaghetti n meatballs
> 
> View attachment 5086760


And tonight it's hotdogs  lol

Damn it!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And tonight it's hotdogs here lol


Well, the kids are happy with that usually. It's a treat in their book.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should get some leg warmers
> 
> View attachment 5086726


Flat feet poor girl


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Flat feet poor girl


More traction


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 16, 2022)

Fun hotdogs dish
Take uncooked spaghetti and skewer 1 inch pieces of hotdogs or kielbasa.
4 or 5 half pieces per bite. Cook till pasta is done.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And tonight it's hotdogs  lol
> 
> Damn it!



My wife is making steak quesadillas from the leftover Valentines Day sirloin.

Love a good dinner you get to eat in two different styles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My wife is making steak quesadillas from the leftover Valentines Day sirloin.
> 
> Love a good dinner you get to eat in two different styles.


Just rub it in lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 16, 2022)

I got to eat and finish watching that weird french robot movie, it's hilarious.
Definitely get toasted for that.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 16, 2022)

couldn't get a pic to load....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> couldn't get a pic to load....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the salad tie in to this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Flat feet poor girl


a foot guy eh.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How does the salad tie in to this


With a very gently created square knot, it will be quite slippery too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> a foot guy eh.


Errr, mmmmm yeah I suppose so


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How does the salad tie in to this


 SRRRY, it was in the pic. Just a visual .


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Is it too early to go to bed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Errr, mmmmm yeah I suppose so


I’m neck and ears, tight ponytail too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 16, 2022)

Sweet dreams tribe.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

Me like eeee


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m neck and ears, tight ponytail too.


Ahh, a nuzzler


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> couldn't get a pic to load....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks better than it sounded! Maybe some sauce and cheese!!

Takeout lasagna and a movie for me tonight


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me like eeeeView attachment 5086879



Bubba for me tonight too....2nd bowl...I am creeping back!! Sloooowly!!

Praying for sleep tonight. Deep sleep without bizarre dreams!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Bubba for me tonight too....2nd bowl...I am creeping back!! Sloooowly!!
> 
> Praying for sleep tonight. Deep sleep without bizarre dreams!


The very best luck with that I don't like dreams nope nope never nope lol what movie are you doing


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The very best luck with that I don't like dreams nope nope never nope lol what movie are you doing


It was really good....had me in tears at the end. My friend laughed out loud at me for tearing up though, lol. I'm a sap!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was really good....had me in tears at the end. My friend laughed out loud at me for tearing up though, lol. I'm a sap!!


Sad animal movies My Kryptonite lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was really good....had me in tears at the end. My friend laughed out loud at me for tearing up though, lol. I'm a sap!!


O yeah did you at least skip his hit for laughing


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

It is 2:30 am and I can't sleep again. I didn't even try...I'm wired for sound on these anxiety pills and I didn't even take my evening dose. Plus I took a xanax, and *vaped 5 bowls*  of fresh black lime bubba....then ate everything is site, and I cleaned for like 2 hours. My houae has not been this organized in a year!!

I was thinking about whipping up a potato and egg salad next...maybe some brownies. I do need sleep though


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2022)

fuck dreams, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> fuck dreams, right?


I solved a lot of my Calculus problems in my sleep. 

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Morning






Wow it's already 30°.........flipflops?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Good morning.
Gonna be 83 today.
I take prazosin for nightmares. It works.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Earliest I've seen it in a while


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

LOL and just like that........gone! Clouds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday. 

It's pouring rain this morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.
> 
> It's pouring rain this morning.


Dat sux


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dat sux


Better than snow and I didn't have to go to the off leash park this morning. My shoulder is acting up again today, stupid thing hasn't bothered me for months. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

I love when I go to sleep dabbing and have it set up ready to go in the morning.
Go Stoners


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Better than snow and I didn't have to go to the off leash park this morning. My shoulder is acting up again today, stupid thing hasn't bothered me for months.
> 
> How are you doing?


You need a salon pas patch. Fix you right up.

I’m good. Dad’s mother in law died last night, 93. Covid that someone brought in because she hadn’t left her house in two years because of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You need a salon pas patch. Fix you right up.
> 
> I’m good. Dad’s mother in law died last night, 93. Covid that someone brought in because she hadn’t left her house in two years because of it.


I'm sorry hun.  How's Karen doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

@Laughing Grass no sad face, it’s all good except my dad ain’t too happy about $10k so far for funeral. He knows I’m throwing in the oven for $900.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry hun.  How's Karen doing?


Karen is good. Her mom was 93. I don’t think they had a close relationship but they were good.

thanks for asking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Karen is good. Her mom was 93. I don’t think they had a close relationship but they were good.
> 
> thanks for asking


that's a decent run.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> … snip…
> He knows I’m throwing in the oven for $900.


?

Needless to say I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ?
> 
> Needless to say I’m sorry for your loss.


He knows I’m throwing him in the cremation oven when he passes for only $900.
Thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He knows I’m throwing him in the cremation oven when he passes for only $900.
> Thank you


Ahhh thanks it’s too early my brain isn’t working


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh thanks it’s too early my brain isn’t working


Me too


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 17, 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5087097


I'm in with a bowl


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2022)

My crematorium won't do me in just my birthday suit as I requested. Something about dignity.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> My crematorium won't do me in just my birthday suit as I requested. Something about dignity.


Sounds like someone woke up on the dark side


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like someone woke up on the dark side


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like someone woke up on the dark side


It is the truth.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> It is the truth.


Ok ok I didn't say it wasn't lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> It is the truth.


One or two words for you nudist colony


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One or two words for you nudist colony


Bucket List






Hedonism II | Top Clothing Optional Resorts In Negril, Jamaica


Hedonism II is one of the most famous clothing optional resorts in the world. Located in Negril, Jamaica, people visit from all over the world to live out their fantasies.




www.hedonism.com


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2022)

Bucket list. After Jamaica, Top Naturist Resorts


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> Bucket list. After Jamaica, Top Naturist Resorts
> View attachment 5087135


Hike up to the cathedrals and feel the sounds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bucket List
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew. Only if I can curate all the guests


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Ew. Only if I can curate all the guests


lol it's mainly a younger crowd. Not many speedos or beer bellies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You need a salon pas patch. Fix you right up.
> 
> I’m good. Dad’s mother in law died last night, 93. Covid that someone brought in because she hadn’t left her house in two years because of it.


oh wow...i'm so sorry for the loss

my codolenses...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's mainly a younger crowd. Not many speedos or beer bellies.


Thank God, we don’t want to look at ourselves!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh wow...i'm so sorry for the loss
> 
> my codolenses...


Thank you


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hike up to the cathedrals and feel the sounds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

Morning.....hope everyone is okie dokie.....

woke up this morning to a mild 59F and a light north wind, the wind is gonna get stronger throughout the day, high by 3 should be in the mid 70's before the drop in temp

just made a fresh pot, so warm ups coming...

picked up some pico dio taco's today.......little sauce....and wamo to the taste buds....


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5087139


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

nanananap time yo


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 17, 2022)

Did someone say nude beach? I thought i felt a rustle in my jimmys. spidey sense...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> nanananap time yoView attachment 5087142


Rest well


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> nanananap time yoView attachment 5087142


rest well


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

damn these taco's have a bite......talk about tantilizing the taste buds.....sheesh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn these taco's have a bite......talk about tantilizing the taste buds.....sheesh


Chorizo and eggs DAMIT now you went and got me hungry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

I've got to go take Odin out be back in a few (HUNGRY)


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chorizo and eggs DAMIT now you went and got me hungry


oops

nothing wrong with a good taco......heck i made sausage and egg last night for me and the wife


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

current experiment sitrep.....



almost time to move her outside....might even leave her inside and finish her....hmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

me and this little one were watching gordon ramsey last night and a little of the olympics.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

Now see what you did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to go take Odin out be back in a few (HUNGRY)


I don't think it's legal to eat dogs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think it's legal to eat dogs.


I know this it was a close call but he made it back in one piece lol now if it would have been your little peanut not sure about it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know this it was a close call but he made it back in one piece lol now if it would have been your little peanut not sure about it


he's all skin and bones.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now see what you did View attachment 5087156


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> he's all skin and bones.


Hair of the dog and bone broth yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hair of the dog and bone broth yummy











Homemade Dog Stew


I needed to use up some of my freezer contents as well some dry goods. Yesterday I unpacked my new Instant Pot & read about it. Early this evening, using Rick Woodford's "Feed Your Best Friend Better" recipes as a guide & what was available here, I prepared a chicken & barly stew: 3 & 1/2...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 17, 2022)

Going back to the 70's today. This is usually in the emergency pocket on my GOLF BAG!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going back to the 70's today. This is usually in the emergency pocket on my GOLF BAG!!View attachment 5087160


i have to same combo in my tackle box.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going back to the 70's today. This is usually in the emergency pocket on my GOLF BAG!!View attachment 5087160


Love the way that stash box looks


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love the way that stash box looks


You have a good eye. It's carved Chinese lacquer. The blank is built up from alternating coats of red and black lacquer, then carved. Here's a closeup!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Bad chill, morning people. ;[ Please tell the water that was coming in through my light fixture that it owes me some money, if those drops end up in your water cup 
Those lil mfers escaped down the drain before I could squeeze them for cash.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Bad chill, morning people. ;[ Please tell the water that was coming in through my light fixture that it owes me some money, if those drops end up in your water cup
> Those lil mfers escaped down the drain before I could squeeze them for cash.


 bummer. Much damage?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer. Much damage?


None visible. But til an electrician looks at the inside I would rather not use the lightswitch. The pull cable to turn it on is just a metal cord, so would be kind of bad if there were still water up in there 

The roof itself has been fixed!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Bad chill, morning people. ;[ Please tell the water that was coming in through my light fixture that it owes me some money, if those drops end up in your water cup
> Those lil mfers escaped down the drain before I could squeeze them for cash.


Thats what I was thinking....Have the electricians take a look at that. It could be a leak, or condensation...or aliens. Hopefully nothing major.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

Or ice damming would be my 1st guess with this weather.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> None visible. But til an electrician looks at the inside I would rather not use the lightswitch. The pull cable to turn it on is just a metal cord, so would be kind of bad if there were still water up in there
> 
> The roof itself has been fixed!


Is the electrician at least hot?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> None visible. But til an electrician looks at the inside I would rather not use the lightswitch. The pull cable to turn it on is just a metal cord, so would be kind of bad if there were still water up in there
> 
> The roof itself has been fixed!


If it was fixed I don't see how you'd have water dripping out. I'd make sure it's properly fixed and depending on how everything was written at signing go from there.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If it was fixed I don't see how you'd have water dripping out. I'd make sure it's properly fixed and depending on how everything was written at signing go from there.


The roof was fixed after I noticed the leak, but no inside inspection of the electrics has been done. We have pretty 24/7 emergency services in my city... called at like 4 in the morning, fixed by 10 am. No water is currently coming out, but I am waiting for my electricians to come take a look before I start using it.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is the electrician at least hot?


One of the two is a smoke show, other looks like my uncle. They're doing some final inspections of the electrical work, then I am gonna pester them to unscrew the light and shake the water out. Lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> One of the two is a smoke show, other looks like my uncle. They're doing some final inspections of the electrical work, then I am gonna pester them to unscrew the light and shake the water out. Lol


At least it isn't gasoline...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The roof was fixed after I noticed the leak, but no inside inspection of the electrics has been done. We have pretty 24/7 emergency services in my city... called at like 4 in the morning, fixed by 10 am. No water is currently coming out, but I am waiting for my electricians to come take a look before I start using it.


I had water come out of a light in the kitchen of a house I had once and it ended up being water that would bounce in because the exhaust pipe and hood were the wrong size.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I had water come out of a light in the kitchen of a house I had once and it ended up being water that would bounce in because the exhaust pipe and hood were the wrong size.


Woah, scary. Leaky kitchens have way more wires than what I am dealing with, I bet that was kind of a mess


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> At least it isn't gasoline...


Would have been better if they put less gas in and let the vapour ignite.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> One of the two is a smoke show, other looks like my uncle. They're doing some final inspections of the electrical work, then I am gonna pester them to unscrew the light and shake the water out. Lol


Pics?  

The smokeshow, not the uncle.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would have been better if they put less gas in and let the vapour ignite.


In the end that is what happened, it was anticlimactic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> In the end that is what happened, it was anticlimactic.


They obviously never watched Mythbusters.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pics?
> 
> The smokeshow, not the uncle.


Maybe she has a hot uncle and just feels weird........post both


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe she has a hot uncle and just feels weird........post both


Oh God I am way too shy to do that! Can you imagine? And my clumsy ass trying to do it sneakily would fall onto an open outlet or something


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh God I am way too shy to do that! Can you imagine? And my clumsy ass trying to do it sneakily would fall onto an open outlet or something


I've never had someone say no when I asked to take a photo with them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh God I am way too shy to do that! Can you imagine? And my clumsy ass trying to do it sneakily would fall onto an open outlet or something


Hope it's not the one that looks like your uncle that knows CPR then........good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never had someone say no when I asked to take a photo with them.


 You’ve never asked me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You’ve never asked me


Lol I get the feeling you'd say no!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Ready!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Mmmmmmmunchies  


Couldn't even tell you the last time I ate pizza bites lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmmunchies
> View attachment 5087272
> 
> Couldn't even tell you the last time I ate pizza bites lol


i like to dip them in ranch, for a little extra zing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i like to dip them in ranch, for a little extra zing


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5087283


what tha??? is it any good? don't have that down this direction...js


----------



## DCcan (Feb 17, 2022)

I've had Pineapple mango habanero salsa before, it wasn't horrible.  
I'm just doing tacos now, missed the 4:20 express today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what tha??? is it any good? don't have that down this direction...js


I've never tried it, I think it's hot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmmunchies
> View attachment 5087272
> 
> Couldn't even tell you the last time I ate pizza bites lol


You're gonna eat 17 of them


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're gonna eat 17 of them


I had a little help lol I only wanted maybe 3-4 tops. They didn't get finished.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a little help lol I only wanted maybe 3-4 tops. They didn't get finished.


I'd be in for a dozen.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be in for a dozen.


My wife would arm wrestle you for them, and cheat to win.
She loves those things, I think her brother and sisters used to fight over them, she plays dirty to get them.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife would arm wrestle you for them, and cheat to win.
> She loves those things, I think her brother and sisters used to fight over them, she plays dirty to get them.


Yo, just buy your wife some pizza rolls man. Is it worth losing an eye over letting her scavenge???


----------



## lokie (Feb 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife would arm wrestle you for them, and cheat to win.
> She loves those things, I think her brother and sisters used to fight over them, she plays dirty to get them.


Some have no shame.


Some get creative.


Some savor the flavor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife would arm wrestle you for them, and cheat to win.
> She loves those things, I think her brother and sisters used to fight over them, she plays dirty to get them.


Lol I don't think I've ever had them, I assume they're the same as pizza pockets, just smaller.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yo, just buy your wife some pizza rolls man. Is it worth losing an eye over letting her scavenge???


pfft! coming in here with your logic 'n shit.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> pfft! coming in here with your logic 'n shit.


Logic is the best pizza roll filling :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

from spring this morning, back into winter


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmmunchies
> View attachment 5087272
> 
> Couldn't even tell you the last time I ate pizza bites lol


Just finished a plate myself...a smaller plate and the last of them. And now I am all out


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> from spring this morning, back into winter
> 
> View attachment 5087375


It's gonna be back here shortly...Winter that is.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yo, just buy your wife some pizza rolls man. Is it worth losing an eye over letting her scavenge???


I think they put 11 or 13 in the box on purpose. I used to fight my sisters over the odd one, like she did.
When we started living together, we just naturally elbowed, shoved, poked ribs over the food scraps.
I just didn't expect to get punched in the stomach and have a pizza roll snatched away from my mouth when I taunted her, she's quick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's gonna be back here shortly...Winter that is.


Another 6 to 8 inches coming tonight. FML


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think they put 11 or 13 in the box on purpose. I used to fight my sisters over the odd one, like she did.
> When we started living together, we just naturally elbowed, shoved, poked ribs over the food scraps.
> I just didn't expect to get punched in the stomach and have a pizza roll snatched away from my mouth when I taunted her, she's quick.


I like a chick who's willing to kick ass for food. Priorities.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another 6 to 8 inches coming tonight. FML
> 
> View attachment 5087377


WTF... it just almost went away, was 60f today!
Now i gotta check, I usually get your weather the next day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've had Pineapple mango habanero salsa before, it wasn't horrible.
> I'm just doing tacos now, missed the 4:20 express today
> 
> View attachment 5087290


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> WTF... it just almost went away, was 60f today!
> Now i gotta check, I usually get your weather the next day


for a couple days I've been able to see over snowbanks when making turns, that was kinda nice.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another 6 to 8 inches coming tonight. FML
> 
> View attachment 5087377


Same here.... it was 60ish yesterday. Cmooooon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Same here.... it was 60ish yesterday. Cmooooon


Got your shovel ready?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got your shovel ready?


3 of them.  wanna buy a shovel? Only 3 bucks, just to get it the eff outta my sight.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Winter


WTF is that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> WTF is that?


See my avatar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> 3 of them.  wanna buy a shovel? Only 3 bucks, just to get it the eff outta my sight.


No thanks... Condo. I have a guy for that.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No thanks... Condo. I have a guy for that.


I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## DCcan (Feb 17, 2022)

I get another 60f day, but all the shoveling weather misses me.
That should melt the last few inches of ice glued to everything, let water percolate into the soil instead of filling ditches.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

DAMN
Someone remind me at 8ish every morning to take my meds.

sleep well tribe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 17, 2022)

I can’t go to jail again!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Stop it @DarkWeb!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stop it @DarkWeb!


Whut?.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whut?.....


These were clearly not intended to be loved.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These were clearly not intended to be loved.
> 
> View attachment 5087429


There's perfection in everything. Enjoy what's there


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

Fried thin pork chops and rice for dinner, and for desert, fudge brownies with walnuts....as reward for trimming.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fried thin pork chops and rice for dinner, and for desert, fudge brownies with walnuts....as reward for trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087498


save me some, brt


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Is it Friday? Is it 8ish? Thanks for the reminder!
Good morning, 70 degrees already.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fried thin pork chops and rice for dinner, and for desert, fudge brownies with walnuts....as reward for trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087498


Are you married? Wanna be?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

@Laughing Grass how’s the shoulder?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Gross!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass how’s the shoulder?


It's about the same, achy but not as bad as last time. I see the doctor today, hopefully get a referral to a PT


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

I swear to god @DarkWeb if you love that picture.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross!
> 
> View attachment 5087721


Oh wow how much did you get


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Friday? Is it 8ish? Thanks for the reminder!
> Good morning, 70 degrees already.
> Everyone have a great day.


Different day, same schedule.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh wow how much did you get


probably another six inches or so.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably another six inches or so.


Cool


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably another six inches or so.


@raratt... 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fried thin pork chops and rice for dinner, and for desert, fudge brownies with walnuts....as reward for trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087498


Medicated or? Next time get me a shot of those chops please  I love pork chops.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Medicated or? Next time get me a shot of those chops please  I love pork chops.


Me too, thusly the proposal.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too, thusly the proposal.


 baloney, you just want someone who can cook (well) besides you


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Medicated or? Next time get me a shot of those chops please  I love pork chops.


I’d rather my wife cooked. Even half as well as everyone else.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> baloney, you just want someone who can cook (well) besides you


And grow and press and work in the yard…


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d rather my wife cooked. Even half as well as everyone else.


  


Paul Drake said:


> *And grow* and press and work in the yard…


There ya go


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

What’s up @curious2garden


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go


You got me there


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up @curious2garden


All the dogs and I have one that won't stop begging for my coffee. What's Angel up to?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> All the dogs and I have one that won't stop begging for my coffee. What's Angel up to?


Drinking my coffee if I leave it on the floor! Jerk


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Anyone single here? Can you cook and grow?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

@Laughing Grass has the qualifications but she’s semi-married.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass has the qualifications but she’s semi-married.


I don't really like cooking.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really like cooking.


But you can and don’t burn water lol


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really like cooking.


But food


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But food


Say that to my wife! She’ll eat anything as long as she doesn’t have to cook any part of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> But you can and don’t burn water lol





Rsawr said:


> But food


If takeout wasn't so bad for you I'd order out every day.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If takeout wasn't so bad for you I'd order out every day.





Paul Drake said:


> Say that to my wife! She’ll eat anything as long as she doesn’t have to cook any part of it.


This sounds like a match made in heaven...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2022)

Morning.....hows everyone doing this Friday so far....my hope....nice and cozy....

well woke up to a chilly 33F this morning, talk bout making the nipples hard again....sheesh.........high today 60F

just made a fresh pot.....so warm ups coming

home front....me and the mrs order some new light fixtures and a new ceiling fan, guess what i'm doing this weekend.....course i am getting some help too.....don't want the fiasco to happen again.....

welp time to attack these taco's, get some breakfast in me......


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> @raratt...
> 
> SH420


I'm slow this morning. Had to deal with sleepus interruptus last night again. It was not satisfying.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This sounds like a match made in heaven...


Ménage à trois?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ménage à trois?


I only care about the cooking.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone single here? Can you *cook and grow*?





Paul Drake said:


> I only care about the cooking.


Au contraire mon frère


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Oh I’d never mess with this recipe I’ve got going on here with wino


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Au contraire mon frère


Got me there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Au contraire mon frère


Mais j’adore wino
Je desire une caretaker


I think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mais j’adore wino
> Je desire une caretaker
> 
> 
> I think


le concierge


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably another six inches or so.


I think we got that much rain here...I was awaken by my water alarms going off in the basement in the early hours...Fortunately not bad, only a few gallons came in....Which reminds me, I need to go fire up the shop vac and cleanup.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think we got that much rain here...I was awaken by my water alarms going off in the basement in the early hours...Fortunately not bad, only a few gallons came in....Which reminds me, I need to go fire up the shop vac and cleanup.


Only a few gallons? Isn't that a lot?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> le concierge


Yeah, that. To grow and cook here in paradise.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Say that to my wife! She’ll eat anything as long as she doesn’t have to cook any part of it.


I have been the cook in every relationship I have been in, and it's not that I am a good cook, but they all didn't care too, or couldn't. And I always did the majority of cleaning too. No wonder I am single.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only a few gallons? Isn't that a lot?


Noooooo...a few hundred gallons is a lot. I probably had 500 gallons one time last year, when the floor drain was backing up...That time I had to tear out all the flooring.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

wake and bake but with a cookie. you wake up make breakfest drink coffie start the pc surf a little you blink you are insanly high you forgot you where smoking


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Well the sex part is out. You’re on your own there. Help me cook and you grow and hey


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mais j’adore wino
> Je desire une caretaker
> 
> 
> I think


Who the fuck knows. I can't speak french. You got one of the few snippets that stuck in my brain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who the fuck knows. I can't speak french. You got one of the few snippets that stuck in my brain.


Je the fuck knows. I took 3 years of French then Spanish destroyed it.
Doing well to speak English.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well the sex part is out. You’re on your own there. Help me cook and you grow and hey
> View attachment 5087823


I don't require sex any more....Just keep the dabs flowing. 

I'm starting to think a retirement home might be nice!! 

Damn, I slept 10 hours last night....Yeah!!!! Getting adjusted to the propranolol. I still have not started the Wellbutrin though...

I was saying a few weeks back...We need The RIU retirement center!!

OK, I better go suck up the basement and hit the shower.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I don't require sex any more....Just keep the dabs flowing.
> 
> I'm starting to think a retirement home might be nice!!
> 
> ...


Be careful with Wellbutrin. Sent me to the Er with what they thought was a stroke. 
Inderal is good for sleep.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ll throw in my hot lesbian niece.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll throw in my hot lesbian niece.


Wait what


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have been the cook in every relationship I have been in, and it's not that I am a good cook, but they all didn't care too, or couldn't. And I always did the majority of cleaning too. No wonder I am single.


Same, I prefer it that way tho... if you ever saw the way she "cleaned" lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll throw in my hot lesbian niece.


Why are you throwing your niece like that


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why are you throwing your niece like that


Cause LG thinks she’s hot. And she’s only half married too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Je the fuck knows. I took 3 years of French then Spanish destroyed it.
> Doing well to speak English.


After my TBI I had to relearn English, myself  turns out I'm a horrible teacher, who knew?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I don't require sex any more....Just keep the dabs flowing.
> 
> I'm starting to think a retirement home might be nice!!
> 
> ...


See how the Inderal helps you first. It's always a poor idea to start multiple meds at the same time. Harder to know which one you're reacting to. So get your footing on one before the other.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause LG thinks she’s hot. And she’s only half married too.


It's the smile... that's super important!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause LG thinks she’s hot. *And she’s only half married too*.


How does that work?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> How does that work?


Engagement or living together a long time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Engagement or living together a long time.


Ahh, gotcha


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Dog just ate his Carprofen embedded in filet mignon. Amazing what they'll eat if you wrap it nicely, woof, good boy


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> After my TBI I had to relearn English, myself  turns out I'm a horrible teacher, who knew?


It’s supposed to be one of the toughest languages to learn? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Dog just ate his Carprofen embedded in filet mignon. Amazing what they'll eat if you wrap it nicely, woof, good boy


I’m convinced Pavlov used cheese with a loud plastic cover!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause LG thinks she’s hot. And she’s only half married too.


It is all good my concern was in flying bodies have a catapult outback for rent lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Dog just ate his Carprofen embedded in filet mignon. Amazing what they'll eat if you wrap it nicely, woof, good boy


I’d eat that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is all good my concern was in flying bodies have a catapult outback for rent lol


It’s still 1st world here. So no.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m convinced Pavlov used cheese with a loud plastic cover!


He had me at Velveeta


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the smile... that's super important!


lol
Picture removed because there were no dogs in the picture only family members.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol View attachment 5087850


Lol @ the dogs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Why sad lg


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol @ the dogs.


That’s my nephew lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol @ the dogs.


I don’t see any dogs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

I misinterpreted that photo, thought that was Marley


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

She’s skiing for the first time ever in Colorado right now and is scared.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Sticking to the bunny slopes she said. I’d rather ride a horse.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I misinterpreted that photo, thought that was Marley


One of them is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> One of them is.


So my interpretation was correct.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So my interpretation was correct.


I’m so confused lol 
My nephew looks like a shaggy dog and my brother has the racist cop look going on now. Even selling his Harley.
My family is PHUCKED UP to the big F.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So my interpretation was correct.


I thought you saw the dog ghost


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m so confused lol
> My nephew looks like a shaggy dog and my brother has the racist cop look going on now. Even selling his Harley.
> My family is PHUCKED UP to the big F.


It's okay lol, I was just making social commentary.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's okay lol, I was just making social commentary.


What’s dat?
Did you see the ghost?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Be careful with Wellbutrin. Sent me to the Er with what they thought was a stroke.
> Inderal is good for sleep.


My doctor was a little hesitant to prescribe the Inderal, because he said it can cause depression, which I mildly have...and I refuse any SSRI's. So he gave me a low dose of Wellbutrin, which I had used once before...Quitting smoking I think.

The Inderal knocked me for a loop the first day...no sleep. But it's getting better...I cut it down to 20 mg a day from 30. Seems to help with the anxiety pretty good and almost instantly. Not completely, but it's helping....I think! Although I just vaped and I see it was too early!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> See how the Inderal helps you first. It's always a poor idea to start multiple meds at the same time. Harder to know which one you're reacting to. So get your footing on one before the other.


Yes, that's exactly why I only started the Inderal, so I can see what side effects come from what....and I feel like I may not even need the Wellbutrin....I'm really doing much better I think, thank you for the recommendation!! I'm certain no one would have suggested it otherwise. 

It seems to have re-framed my way of thinking....Strangely enough. I still have a little too much anxiety, but it is much better. Hoping it will continue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s dat?
> Did you see the ghost?


 you didn't have to remove the pic. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you didn't have to remove the pic. I'll shut up now.


Nooooo it’s the ghost dog


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you didn't have to remove the pic. I'll shut up now.


 I meant to ask you how Rosie family is doing over in Poland right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I meant to ask you how Rosie family is doing over in Poland right now.


They're doing good. Her mom is talking about coming for a visit towards the end of May now that they're loosening the rules for entry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're doing good. Her mom is talking about coming for a visit towards the end of May now that they're loosening the rules for entry.


Oh No


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh No


Just her mom.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm slow this morning. Had to deal with sleepus interruptus last night again. *It was not satisfying.*
> Mornin.


















SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 18, 2022)

Clean blankey, I love that wino. I’m gonna NUWAVE some marinated chicken tonight in return.


nap time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Clean blankey, I love that wino. I’m gonna NUWAVE some marinated chicken tonight in return.
> 
> View attachment 5087959
> nap time


I was just there and then my daddy tried to get this picture rest well


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2022)

Let there be light! 

Power's back on. Killed a cell tower too. Went out sometime after we went to bed last night. I'm like a internet week behind lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let there be light!
> 
> Power's back on. Killed a cell tower too. Went out sometime after we went to bed last night. I'm like a internet week behind lol


You got hit with the howling winds too, huh?
Quite the whirlwind of posts this morning, OMG, I couldn't stop giggling catching up, but that might be the pot and chocolate cashew overdose.

Lucked out on my last service call. Some ancient equipment...banged the side, cycled the power and loosened up the relay contacts that had stuck, I was done and gone! Just like the old TV repair days, lol. (Probably what the guy at the cell tower had to do ,too)

It would have taken hours to check everything before even figuring out what it was connected to, then quote it for replacement.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You got hit with the howling winds too, huh?
> Quite the whirlwind of posts this morning, OMG, I couldn't stop giggling catching up, but that might be the pot and chocolate cashew overdose.
> 
> Lucked out on my last service call. Some ancient equipment...banged the side, cycled the power and loosened up the relay contacts that had stuck, I was done and gone! Just like the old TV repair days, lol. (Probably what the guy at the cell tower had to do ,too)
> ...


Yeah winds where crazy. Rain and the quick melt caused a lot of flooding. Nothing at my place but the bosses shop had a couple inches in the one corner. No biggie we know it can get wet there. The rivers broke......some people had a real bad day 

Did you see about Jay?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah winds where crazy. Rain and the quick melt caused a lot of flooding. Nothing at my place but the bosses shop had a couple inches in the one corner. No biggie we know it can get wet there. The rivers broke......some people had a real bad day
> 
> Did you see about Jay?


Nope, other than snow report for the peak


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Nope, other than snow report for the peak


Oh my bad....Jay, NY








Ice jam flooding forces evacuations in Northern New York


An ice jam on the AuSable River is wreaking havoc on the North Country, flooding out homes and leaving up to two dozen people stranded. Our Katharine Huntley has an update.




www.wcax.com


----------



## DCcan (Feb 18, 2022)

That flooding is terrible, can't even clean up afterwards when it freezes.

We're getting lots of road damage from the rapid thaw, shoulders are getting pushed into goo, middle is frozen so asphalt plants are going to open ASAP this year...spring thaw is here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That flooding is terrible, can't even clean up afterwards when it freezes.
> 
> We're getting lots of road damage from the rapid thaw, shoulders are getting pushed into goo, middle is frozen so asphalt plants are going to open ASAP this year...spring thaw is here.


Yeah, I hit a good frost heave today in the jeep lol it's starting. Pretty soon it's frozen Baja


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2022)

Oh no sad face! When in doubt gas it out......I love winter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5088184


I've been looking at Weck jars


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Figured I would give Walmart delivery another chance...I needed bird food and a few things. They failed miserably, as usual. Ummmm, the bird food is missing, the main thing I wanted. Contact customer support to get a refund, because they won't re-delver just one item. Dumbasses!!

Burritos night


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Figured I would give Walmart delivery another chance...I needed bird food and a few things. They failed miserably, as usual. Ummmm, the bird food is missing, the main thing I wanted. Contact customer support to get a refund, because they won't re-delver just one item. Dumbasses!!
> 
> Burritos night
> 
> View attachment 5088195


I have had a horrible problem with Walmart delivery and thought it was just me. I use a maildrop, in a strip mall and they 'delivered' HOURS after the maildrop was closed and 'left' it by the door. What is wrong with them. They made me wait 48 hours and then refunded me. F'n nuts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've been looking at Weck jars


I got the 1 gallon stainless ones at Amazon for $10 each. They haven’t come back in stock for a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got the 1 gallon stainless ones at Amazon for $10 each. They haven’t come back in stock for a while.


We will not discuss how much I paid for this

It's the metal container


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

And here we go


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here we go View attachment 5088223View attachment 5088224View attachment 5088226


The first time I had to drive into Cleveland OH. it looked much like this.



As tense as that was I still got to work on time.






I'm still thankful because it could have easily turned into a nightmare.

Pics from the web.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> The first time I had to drive into Cleveland OH. it looked much like this.
> View attachment 5088231
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have called off, yup, off


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd have called off, yup, off


Having a committed work ethic is a trait to aspire to and does pay off.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here we go View attachment 5088223View attachment 5088224View attachment 5088226


We had a little snow earlier, but the worse part is it is freakin' cold again. Yesterday was 50f, and it's 16f now....I keep watching cruise videos and dreaming of warmer times!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We had a little snow earlier, but the worse part is it is freakin' cold again. Yesterday was 50f, and it's 16f now....I keep watching cruise videos and dreaming of warmer times!!


Yeah we got lucky yesterday we were mist 15 minutes south of us got 10 inches


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 18, 2022)

Man I remember back in the 90's my now-wife and I were on a date at the largest city we could gain access to from our little mid-western college town, you could say the city we went to had half a McDonald's right on the river and they'll show you it.

The roads iced over but we were determined to head 2 hours north and do some partying at real clubs as opposed to the college and country bars our town offered.

The interstates were fine, but once we got into the downtown I gently pressed the brakes on my little 1/2 cylinder chevy geo and slid right through the red light as everyone on either side just let me slide on by, and a sluw of clubbers watched this little blue bubble on big-wheel tires float by.

Maybe it's not THAT bad living in the south and having my AC and dehu running at full power all ready just to keep the VPD in check.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> The first time I had to drive into Cleveland OH. it looked much like this.


Growing up in Ohio decades ago (you know, just after the Conestoga wagon era) you wouldn't think about driving in the snow without studded snow tires. Course everything was rear wheel drive back then too. Closer you got to the Great Lakes, the worse it got. My first car was a 1963 IHC Scout 4WD. Dick Cepek didn't have anything on BB


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 19, 2022)

You think that's bad? I wanted to get some sun on the beach yesterday but the sea fog was so bad people were leaving the beach with their shirts on & huddling in restaurants. It was like a shark hunt trying to find a parking place.

Good AM everybody. I'm still an insomniac & still waking up at 4:20 so I'm ending my abstinence & enjoying Wake N Bake today. Ahhhhh

However your weather is, I hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Morning






3° out with wind and snow any minute. I need to do wood today. How's it going? Any weekend plans?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We will not discuss how much I paid for this
> View attachment 5088210
> It's the metal container


$38 on Amazon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we got a couple more inches last night

i think I’m gonna do some squishing today


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> we got a couple more inches last night
> 
> i think I’m gonna do some squishing today


How much snow total?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How much snow total?


 on the ground? Probably close to a foot. We got a lot of rain on Monday


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> on the ground? Probably close to a foot. We got a lot of rain on Monday


That’s good snow


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm having a cup of coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Good morning beautiful people.
Was 84 yesterday. Probably be freezing today.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm having a cup of coffee
> View attachment 5088406


Proper choices....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s good snow


No such thing!

morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No such thing!
> 
> morning


Brand new white isn’t good? I wonder if you can spray paint snow like sand or something like that. Maybe green?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No such thing!
> 
> morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Brand new white isn’t good? I wonder if you can spray paint snow like sand or something like that. Maybe green?


Food coloring in a sprayer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Food coloring in a sprayer.


Just not red, would look like blood. Oh good idea.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Proper choices....


Yeah it called my name this morning. My green tea is still sitting on the counter......I'll have that next


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just not red, would look like blood. Oh good idea.


 like this?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Brand new white isn’t good? I wonder if you can spray paint snow like sand or something like that. Maybe green?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> like this?


Yes! @Laughing Grass do it around your squirrel bitchers yard!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2022)

2 below here and 40 tomorrow. Then snow and bitter cold for the coming week. I need to learn about squishing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

I woke up at 8 and everyone is sleeping, they’re still sleeping. Wino is crashed in the living room with all the animals.
Saturday morning mystery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 2 below here and 40 tomorrow. Then snow and bitter cold for the coming week. I need to learn about squishing.


You're in the right place


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're in the right place


Teach me, oh sensei


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Brand new white isn’t good? I wonder if you can spray paint snow like sand or something like that. Maybe green?


Lipstick on a pig


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Teach me, oh sensei


They no not what they are asking lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lipstick on a pig


You just need the right experience and you'll fall in love. I'm telling you sled ride with some drinks and snacks by a campfire when you get back.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 2 below here and 40 tomorrow. Then snow and bitter cold for the coming week. I need to learn about squishing.


feel you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You just need the right experience and you'll fall in love. I'm telling you sled ride with some drinks and snacks by a campfire when you get back.......


Stockholm syndrome


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Teach me, oh sensei


Just ask.....lots of us do it. 

Do you have any equipment?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You just need the right experience and you'll fall in love. I'm telling you sled ride with some drinks and snacks by a campfire when you get back.......


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes! @Laughing Grass do it around your squirrel bitchers yard!


lol I would pay some kids to do it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope


Well maybe


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

I love wood








Stage Stash Collection


Add a little extra Peace, Love, & Stage to your smoking experience with our NEW Stage Stash Collection! Our new Peace of Stage Rolling Trays, Peace Pipes, and Guitar Dugouts are available now in our store.




www.peaceofstage.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I would pay some kids to do it.


Me too, do it. Where’s Charlie when you need her!?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just ask.....lots of us do it.
> 
> Do you have any equipment?


No and poking around the internet is boring. I need equipment. It looks like a spendy tek so I want to make smart choices and there are lots of presses out there now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2022)

And the concentrates forum here is a hot mess


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope


Fine.......then "inside with a big fireplace and a wall of glass looking at the fresh snow falling....enjoying your favorite glass of wine and snacks"



















Problem is...you're probably doing that because your gloves and boots are wet from shoveling all day......power is probably out (that's why you're useing the inefficient fireplace to start) and you eat snacks because you don't want to open the fridge door and thaw everything.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No you don't


BAHAAHAHA


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> BAHAAHAHA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Tried 210


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tried 210
> 
> View attachment 5088418View attachment 5088417


Looks fun


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tried 210
> 
> View attachment 5088418View attachment 5088417


Purpley 

how is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Purpley
> 
> how is it?


it left a purple stain on the paper. Gonna try it in a bit it’s outside freezing


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it left a purple stain on the paper. Gonna try it in a bit it’s outside freezing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it left a purple stain on the paper. Gonna try it in a bit it’s outside freezing


I guess that's one way of making use of this cold-ass weather


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it left a purple stain on the paper. Gonna try it in a bit it’s outside freezing


Is it frozen yet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it left a purple stain on the paper. Gonna try it in a bit it’s outside freezing


You need a plate of aluminum. It will suck the heat out fast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it left a purple stain on the paper. Gonna try it in a bit it’s outside freezing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Yummy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yummy!
> 
> View attachment 5088436


And in 321 dab nap lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And in 321 dab nap lol


lol I’m supposed to be productive today


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yummy!
> 
> View attachment 5088436


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I’m supposed to be productive today


By the looks of that picture sure seems like thats the plan


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I’m supposed to be productive today


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5088441


Great I just got that out of my head! It's been playing for years


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

noooo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

It’s so gassy! It fills your sinuses and lingers like you can taste and smell it at the same time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> By the looks of that picture sure seems like thats the plan





curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5088441


I can get my room rebooted tomorrow


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Dessert Runtz loaded in my puffco. I like those runtz.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s so gassy! It fills your sinuses and lingers like you can taste and smell it at the same time.


What’s gassy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s gassy?


I know sometimes some strains make me sneeze.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s gassy?


gasoline smell and taste


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> gasoline smell and taste


Ohhh


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> gasoline smell and taste


Here try the runtz


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Great I just got that out of my head! It's been playing for years


Three days at Disneyland several months ago and I still can't get this outta my head. I'm sure my granddaughter has moved on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Three days at Disneyland several months ago and I still can't get this outta my head. I'm sure my granddaughter has moved on.


Thanks for spreading your disease.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Three days at Disneyland several months ago and I still can't get this outta my head. I'm sure my granddaughter has moved on.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks for spreading your disease.


I'm nothing if not communicable.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm nothing if not communicable.


I heard that about you.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5088450


That's the song version of the Omicron BA.2 variant. It's so contagious no clicking is required. It will flow by osmosis into your brain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm nothing if not communicable.


How you doing


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's the song version of the Omicron BA.2 variant. It's so contagious no clicking is required. It will flow by osmosis into your brain.


It did lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doing


I'm good thanks. Still a bit sleepy and need to start washing dogs and should up pot some babies and move my clones out of the cloner. We'll see if I do any of that. I need to sieve my dried WC for seeds before pressing and I still have the Special Occasion hogging my sieve.

I'll probably smoke another joint and just consider the order I should do things in. What are you up to?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It did lol


Hang on, maybe I can help…

Crank it up lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's the song version of the Omicron BA.2 variant. It's so contagious no clicking is required. It will flow by osmosis into your brain.


God, guns and ivermectin will protect me.


























doo doo doo doo doo doo.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks. Still a bit sleepy and need to start washing dogs and should up pot some babies and move my clones out of the cloner. We'll see if I do any of that. I need to sieve my dried WC for seeds before pressing and I still have the Special Occasion hogging my sieve.
> 
> I'll probably smoke another joint and just consider the order I should do things in. What are you up to?


Na da damn thing. Which is fine.
Just stopped taking otezla. Bad side effects. And now they’re gone.

I need some facial lotion for sensitive skin but I don’t know about fuffy stuff lol apparently the psoriatic arthritis has psoriatic skin. Itchy like a mofo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks. Still a bit sleepy and need to start washing dogs and should up pot some babies and move my clones out of the cloner. We'll see if I do any of that. I need to sieve my dried WC for seeds before pressing and I still have the Special Occasion hogging my sieve.
> 
> I'll probably smoke another joint and just consider the order I should do things in. What are you up to?


Tough problem


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Na da damn thing. Which is fine.
> Just stopped taking otezla. Bad side effects. And now they’re gone.
> 
> I need some facial lotion for sensitive skin but I don’t know about fuffy stuff lol apparently the psoriatic arthritis has psoriatic skin. Itchy like a mofo.


I've used Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing lotion for years. You now know the extent of my skin care regimen.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've used Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing lotion for years. You now know the extent of my skin care regimen.


I can’t even use soap on my face. Good thing I don’t wear face paint. Yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t even use soap on my face. Good thing I don’t wear face paint. Yet.


Try Cetaphil


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> God, guns and ivermectin will protect me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve gotta be stoned


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try Cetaphil


Is that soap?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t even use soap on my face. Good thing I don’t wear face paint. Yet.


If and when I’m living in an assisted living or something like that (@manfredo ) I’m going have fun finger painting everything. I already have that planned out.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that soap?


Nope, it's a cleansing product but not a traditional 'soap'.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If and when I’m living in an assisted living or something like that (@manfredo ) I’m going have fun finger painting everything. I already have that planned out.


How does "Director of Activities" sound


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How does "Director of Activities" sound


You king smush?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try Cetaphil


I’ll try it thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

@Laughing Grass you are the Queen of smush


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


I gave you a laugh because of LGs reaction 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

Sounds like a RomCom “The king and queen of smush”


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I gave you a laugh because of LGs reaction
> 
> SH420


You working? I know the answer I think.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds like a RomCom “The king and queen of smush”


I see this in my head......


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I see this in my head......


They have to be having this conversation at the press.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You working? I know the answer I think.


Already did for a little bit. Got a couple projects I'm working on.

Supply chain. It's a mother fkr.
I'm loving what I do. It's super stressful and nothing but escalations, pissed off customers etc... but I love it. The challenge and the successes are what keeps me going. I think @lokie posted something about work, ethics and pay off...

I think having a lot of marijuana all the time is my pay off
  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They have to be having this conversation at the press.


That's how it starts.....I asked what temps and pressure last time because I forgot


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Already did for a little bit. Got a couple projects I'm working on.
> 
> Supply chain. It's a mother fkr.
> I'm loving what I do. It's super stressful and nothing but escalations, pissed off customers etc... but I love it. The challenge and the successes are what keeps me going. I think @lokie posted something about work, ethics and pay off...
> ...


And the picture becomes a little clearer he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If and when I’m living in an assisted living or something like that (@manfredo ) I’m going have fun finger painting everything. I already have that planned out.


A favorite "paint" in those homes is poop....

My mom use to tell me stories from the nursing home she worked in...


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Three days at Disneyland several months ago and I still can't get this outta my head. I'm sure my granddaughter has moved on.


The Enchanted Tiki Room has always haunted me.


Lame song, as irritating as a rick roll.





Full show.





A lot of planning and work went into this feature.





For me this is still the lamest part of a disney park.

If I heard someone sing this in public I may kick them in the shins.


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good thanks. Still a bit sleepy and need to start washing dogs and should up pot some babies and move my clones out of the cloner. We'll see if I do any of that. I need to sieve my dried WC for seeds before pressing and I still have the Special Occasion hogging my sieve.
> 
> I'll probably smoke another joint and just consider the order I should do things in. What are you up to?


Leave the seeds in. It adds popcorn taste.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> Leave the seeds in. It adds popcorn taste.


Funny as hell to see one pop in a joint, sort of like the old exploding cigar trick. I never tire of the classics!


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Funny as hell to see one pop in a joint, sort of like the old exploding cigar trick. I never tire of the classics!


I remember trying to explain to my mom why I had little round burn holes in my shirts...


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Funny as hell to see one pop in a joint, sort of like the old exploding cigar trick. I never tire of the classics!


taking the seeds out of cheap outdoor weed, is all that keeps me from smoking permanently


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

lokie said:


>


I just got mine  


Damn it's slick out there! Snow on top of ice. I only filled the trailer halfway....didn't want to swap ends coming down the hill.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

We had a few squalls this morning and got a quick inch...It looks like the weather is all over the place with another storm rolling in Thursday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Grandkids are here and down for a nap guess who thinks that they have slept long enough lol the torture


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

He is watching you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Grandkids are here and down for a nap guess who thinks that they have slept long enough lolView attachment 5088589 the torture


He loves those kids


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He loves those kids


Yes he does, and he thinks he is one of them!! And he is  Soooo cute!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Making foodFood for making foodMaking food yes yes


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 19, 2022)

Food time it is.
Ya have me beat with the sweet rolls.
Chicken Parm and spaghetti again for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm getting homemade meatballs and spaghetti squash. My wife is cooking.......her balls are the things dreams are made of


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm getting homemade meatballs and spaghetti squash. My wife is cooking.......her balls are the things dreams are made of


I've never attempted meatballs, But I should...I love pasta! I make a pretty good meatloaf though.

It's probably going to be leftover burritos again here, and I took a T-bone out of the freezer for tomorrow's heatwave.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> ... pretty good meatloaf though.


..and mashed potatoes, takes me right back to the '50's, chrome and red Formica kitchen table and dinner with Mom. Only meal that does that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2022)

Meatballs are just pocket meatloaf.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2022)

Nothing better than wake and bake and this gmo is really nice!so I have been smoking it all day and night. It’s fresh and bight green and super sticky. It came From a pot shop in town, an 8th was like $26 with my 30% off first time buyer. It was really weird because this shop was dead. It was big and nice snd had a huge empty parking lot. 
I only mention this because the only other shop in town was right off the hwy and crowded as hell with almost no parking . I went there first and was completely repulsed by what the budtender was trying to sell me. It was flower but looked so dark and hard that it looked like a dark moldy mushroom or growth, very scary . But it was packaged up to sell as weed . So can you imagine how pleasantly surprised I was to find the empty clean top of the line weed shop after that horrid experience at that fake weed shop. Life is so full of surprises.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

My belly's full  


And now a little of this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nothing better than wake and bake and this gmo is really nice!so I have been smoking it all day and night. It’s fresh and bight green and super sticky. It came From a pot shop in town, an 8th was like $26 with my 30% off first time buyer. It was really weird because this shop was dead. It was big and nice snd had a huge empty parking lot. View attachment 5088688
> I only mention this because the only other shop in town was right off the hwy and crowded as hell with almost no parking . I went there first and was completely repulsed by what the budtender was trying to sell me. It was flower but looked so dark and hard that it looked like a dark moldy mushroom or growth, very scary . But it was packaged up to sell as weed . So can you imagine how pleasantly surprised I was to find the empty clean top of the line weed shop after that horrid experience at that fake weed shop. Life is so full of surprises.


Unfair cheapest I can get it here is 45 on sale if you are lucky


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Unfair cheapest I can get it here is 45 on sale if you are lucky


And it is not good ether


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Unfair cheapest I can get it here is 45 on sale if you are lucky


Wow, that is expensive. Are you a vet?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 19, 2022)

It's outrageous what folks'll charge for the stuff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, that is expensive. Are you a vet?


I cannot claim that in public lol that is Medical price recreational I don't think you can get it cheaper than 75 that is an 1/8


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I cannot claim that in public lol that is Medical price recreational I don't think you can get it cheaper than 75 that is an 1/8


What a rip 0ff. Makes black market strong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What a rip 0ff. Makes black market strong.


Yes yes it does


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What a rip 0ff. Makes black market strong.


How's the West coast beaches treating you and yours?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's the West coast beaches treating you and yours?


I haven’t been there yet. I’m more interested in going to Yosemite first.  Everything is kinda in limbo until I get our belongings. I need my hiking boots. Hopefully any day now.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nothing better than wake and bake and this gmo is really nice!so I have been smoking it all day and night. It’s fresh and bight green and super sticky. It came From a pot shop in town, an 8th was like $26 with my 30% off first time buyer. It was really weird because this shop was dead. It was big and nice snd had a huge empty parking lot. View attachment 5088688
> I only mention this because the only other shop in town was right off the hwy and crowded as hell with almost no parking . I went there first and was completely repulsed by what the budtender was trying to sell me. It was flower but looked so dark and hard that it looked like a dark moldy mushroom or growth, very scary . But it was packaged up to sell as weed . So can you imagine how pleasantly surprised I was to find the empty clean top of the line weed shop after that horrid experience at that fake weed shop. Life is so full of surprises.


My favorite author. I think he would approve of Wake N Bake. He said our purpose in life was to fart around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My belly's full
> View attachment 5088750
> 
> And now a little of this
> View attachment 5088751


I have not had a meatball sandwich in ages....They look sooo good!!

Damn, now I an gonna have to do scrounge the refridge again....Honeynut Cheerios, here I come!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have not had a meatball sandwich in ages....They look sooo good!!
> 
> Damn, now I an gonna have to do scrounge the refridge again....Honeynut Cheerios, here I come!


Honeynut for the win....I like to add banana to it. Also great on it's own for a hand snack too..

Meatball subs ...:drool::


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 19, 2022)

Why does everything easy to make have so many carbs, god, I hate that...


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Honeynut for the win....I like to add banana to it. Also great on it's own for a hand snack too..
> 
> Meatball subs ...:drool::


lol, I do that too...pour some cereal in a sandwich bag and snack time...I often do it in the middle of the night and take it back to bed with me...Or raisons and peanuts...Or cookies.

Back probably 25 years ago I woke up one day and thought I shit the bed...It was chocolate covered graham crackers smeared all over...Oops.



Rsawr said:


> Why does everything easy to make have so many carbs, god, I hate that...


I know right?! And so much sodium! 

I should become a vegetarian for a few years...But no bacon??? What's a spinach salad without bacon and a frew drippings .

Now I have 2 things I need to make. Meatballs and bacon! 

I'm in my office and this 32" monitor is gonna be my new best friend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2022)

No bacon.....  ...sacrilege...


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> lol, I do that too...pour some cereal in a sandwich bag and snack time...I often do it in the middle of the night and take it back to bed with me...Or raisons and peanuts...Or cookies.
> 
> Back probably 25 years ago I woke up one day and thought I shit the bed...It was chocolate covered graham crackers smeared all over...Oops.
> 
> ...


I have been opting for the old no dinner option. I make a meal on autopilot, realize it would make me feel sick because of the carbs and just toss it into the trash and go lie down. Apathy be my guide...

Wait, new monitor?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have been opting for the old no dinner option. I make a meal on autopilot, realize it would make me feel sick because of the carbs and just toss it into the trash and go lie down. Apathy be my guide...
> 
> Wait, new monitor?


Well your dogs are probably happy when you toss it. Do you give them people food at all? I give all my safer table scraps to the resident fox...He had rigatoni parm tonight, with bacon grease. He's got the nicest coat around, lol. So spoiled. 

I have been eating too much perhaps the last few days...but I needed it. It's no wonder I am always cold lately, I dropped over 30 lbs since last winter.

Not a new monitor, but it's in my home office and it's (alot) cooler in here, so I usually am on a laptop in front of the fireplace...But it's been bugging me with my blurred vision. This 32" is easier. Plus it's a cheap laptop and sux!

I need to get things organized in here anyways...My income taxes need to be done, and I am listing 2 properties the beginning of March, I hope. 

Damn I am hungry again...OK now a banana, and hopefully bed. It was 3 am again last night.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well your dogs are probably happy when you toss it. Do you give them people food at all? I give all my safer table scraps to the resident fox...He had rigatoni parm tonight, with bacon grease. He's got the nicest coat around, lol. So spoiled.
> 
> I have been eating too much perhaps the last few days...but I needed it. It's no wonder I am always cold lately, I dropped over 30 lbs since last winter.
> 
> ...


Nah, dogs don't get people food. I usually just throw it out, unfortunately. I'm already shortening my own life by not eating well, no need to do the same for the dogs, lol

Oh, gotcha! It was cold here today, you keeping warm in there? Quality of life stuff like that is so important. Having a headache at the end of the day from straining at a screen is no fun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nah, dogs don't get people food. I usually just throw it out, unfortunately. I'm already shortening my own life by not eating well, no need to do the same for the dogs, lol
> 
> Oh, gotcha! It was cold here today, you keeping warm in there? Quality of life stuff like that is so important. Having a headache at the end of the day from straining at a screen is no fun.


We feed Angel canned carrots instead of table scraps. She likes them and she’s turning a really pretty color. She thinks she’s eating our food so it works out well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh yeah, good morning beautiful


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2022)

Morning    

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning
> 
> SH420


Time check!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)

Morning


It's Sunday! It's cold! And I'm about to get the munchies......it's feeling like a bacon kinda morning 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

All of the above and I’m dabbing and found ihop has gluten friendly pancakes. Belgian waffles!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

Started with cherry diesel bongos. Moved to runtz. Happy Sunday. 50 now but every day is gonna be in the 80s this week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Feb 20, 2022)

Had coffee bacon and french toast, now a puff. 

Another slow day, gonna start setting up for spring planting.
Need a bag of lime, some espoma garden tone, and set up a seedling station.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Wheels on the bus go around and round round and round round and round round and round round


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wheels on the bus go around and round round and round round and round round and round round


I've thinking of adding sound to this gif. Maybe if I could find a track where someone was humming "Wheels on the bus go around and round"


Spoiler: Wheels on the bus go round and round


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> I've thinking of adding sound to this gif. Maybe if I could find a track where someone was humming "Wheels on the bus go around and round"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wheels on the bus go round and round
> ...


Well it's a catchy tune lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

I’m going to call the Y and find out the pool temperature. Not today though, I’ve got a nap to take.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

This morning has GOT to be kidding. I need more coffee and more weed. Exponentially more. Anyone know how to consume exponential coffee without burns?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This morning has GOT to be kidding. I need more coffee and more weed. Exponentially more. Anyone know how to consume exponential coffee without burns?


Instant coffee by the spoonful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Instant coffee by the spoonful


At least suggest chocolate covered espresso beans instant coffee how dare you sir


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> At least suggest chocolate covered espresso beans instant coffee how dare you sir


She can't eat chocolate, allergic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> She can't eat chocolate, allergic


That right my bad well then hunny sticks and plane beans it is then still better than instant not coffee


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Instant coffee by the spoonful


Yeah! That could work. And it's crunchy, too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! That could work. And it's crunchy, too!


Peanut butter?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Peanut butter?


A fuel slurry of coffee powder, canna-oil, and peanutbutter sounds like a wave of the future. Quick, someone come up with a catchy name. Please no soylent puns


----------



## DCcan (Feb 20, 2022)

Cocaine makes coffee way too bitter, but that used to be fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A fuel slurry of coffee powder, canna-oil, and peanutbutter sounds like a wave of the future. Quick, someone come up with a catchy name. Please no soylent puns


IDK......Nut juice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> IDK......Nut juice


You


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> IDK......Nut juice


It doesn't sound very juicy in that configuration, maybe nut budder?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> IDK......Nut juice


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It doesn't sound very juicy in that configuration, maybe nut budder?


Nut smoothie.......

With caffeine.......
Kickin' Nut smoothie


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nut smoothie.......
> 
> With caffeine.......
> Kickin' Nut smoothie


The logo can be a weed leaf with a big joint kicking a bro in his junk! We're rich!!


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A fuel slurry of coffee powder, canna-oil, and peanutbutter sounds like a wave of the future. Quick, someone come up with a catchy name. Please no soylent puns




Leave out the cocoa and double up on the coffee and THC.

https://lemonsandzest.com/peanut-butter-mocha-smoothie/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nut smoothie.......
> 
> With caffeine.......
> Kickin' Nut smoothie


I read that as kick in the nuts moothie lol I really need to visit the garage


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2022)

We smoked all the rosin I made yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We smoked all the rosin I made yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5089015View attachment 5089016


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I went to the drug store and checked for leftover Valentine’s Day chocolate. They already have Easter chocolate out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went to the drug store and checked for leftover Valentine’s Day chocolate. They already have Easter chocolate out.


No sales wtf!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> IDK......Nut juice


Nut fuel sounds more peppy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No sales wtf!


I may have been too late.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I got all my adulting done earlier today. Nothing left to do but get high.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2022)

It's 48 and sunny. Going to go out and pick up dog poop.....finishing up on bread baking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2022)

Yay fucking $1200 just to heat the shop this winter. Just walked in and no heat.....propane is out again..... where's the ball punch emoji when you need it


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This morning has GOT to be kidding. I need *more coffee* and more weed. Exponentially more. Anyone know how to consume exponential coffee without burns?


This sounds like a job for Jeff  

Or do what I did...Slept the morning away!

I hope your day gets better


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This sounds like a job for Jeff
> 
> Or do what I did...Slept the morning away!
> 
> I hope your day gets better


Giving some love to the pork


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

And now dessert


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2022)

I have spring fever...I made a potato salad, deviled eggs, and I'm going to cook something on the grill for dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have spring fever...I made a potato salad, deviled eggs, and I'm going to cook something on the grill for dinner.


Hamburger is a good idea


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Oyes


----------



## DCcan (Feb 20, 2022)

I had leftover spaghetti and dinner rolls, filled my belly but I really need a salad. 
Beer for desert is ok though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had leftover spaghetti and dinner rolls, filled my belly but I really need a salad.
> Beer for desert is ok though.


! Hmmm???


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

I am going to light today on fire. Please mind your fingies and toesies. Maybe bring some marshmallows.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2022)

I went for it, and then dozed off during 60 Minutes from food coma


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I went for it, and then dozed off during 60 Minutes from food coma
> 
> View attachment 5089246


Looks so good


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I went for it, and then dozed off during 60 Minutes from food coma
> 
> View attachment 5089246


Yes and please.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Where's my coffee hate when I forget it in the microwave


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

Damit good hit lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 21, 2022)

I woke up again! TADA! I've surpassed the the 25,000 day mark! That calls for a celebration, coffee & weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I went for it, and then dozed off during 60 Minutes from food coma
> 
> View attachment 5089246


Drool 
Good morning beautiful 
57 now, 80s later. Maybe go to the beach. That’s where I’ll be if any war starts.
Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

Morning






Might see 50° later. Maybe 60° on Wednesday  almost a inch of rain tomorrow so some places are going to flood.....it's good the rivers broke.

Happy Monday ugh


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look for fossils!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Look for fossils!








List of fossiliferous stratigraphic units in Vermont - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 21, 2022)

Good chill, morning people. How goes it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people. How goes it?


Trying to control this dog trying to eat my beffesk


----------



## DCcan (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Trying to control this dog trying to eat my beffesk


Mine has a bone in his mouth, wants it stuffed with treats and returned...he throws it at me for hours till he gets his way.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> List of fossiliferous stratigraphic units in Vermont - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, who knew Wikipedia had real information!
Got Crystal River right up the road!








Crystal River Formation - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Mine has a bone in his mouth, wants it stuffed with treats and returned...he throws it at me for hours till he gets his way.


Do you end up under an increasing pile of all the dog toys in the house if you try to read a book for a few minutes?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Trying to control this dog trying to eat my beffesk


Whatcha eating? Not that I would swipe any...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Mine has a bone in his mouth, wants it stuffed with treats and returned...he throws it at me for hours till he gets his way.


There is no toy she won’t destroy


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whatcha eating? Not that I would swipe any...


Eggs, hash brown, sausage  oh and dabs


----------



## DCcan (Feb 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you end up under an increasing pile of all the dog toys in the house if you try to read a book for a few minutes?


Yea, he gives me toys, then suddenly switches it for a bone, says I have to fill it. He's an incessant pest about the bone, always cheating.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> There is no toy she won’t destroy


A tractor tire maybe!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Look for fossils!


In the river? F that it's very cold and scary......I should take some pictures if it freezes and breaks up again. Mountains of 2' thick ice blocks stacked up high. Not a place you want to fall in....... probably not coming back out of that. 

These rivers are like Jeckel and Hyde.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> In the river? F that it's very cold and scary......I should take some pictures if it freezes and breaks up again. Mountains of 2' thick ice blocks stacked up high. Not a place you want to fall in....... probably not coming back out of that.
> 
> These rivers are like Jeckel and Hyde.


No the flood water could wash things clean and you could get you something. 
When we were young we used to find a bunch of fossilized cow horns in the creek. That was big time for us.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No the flood water could wash things clean and you could get you something.
> When we were young we used to find a bunch of fossilized cow horns in the creek. That was big time for us.



this was found where we used to canoe in the peace river in bone valley.
This is a little further but maybe only 100 miles. That’s where the megadon teeth 
found 











Peace River Formation (Florida) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, he gives me toys, then suddenly switches it for a bone, says I have to fill it. He's an incessant pest about the bone, always cheating.


 just add peanut butter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

But only to one at a time otherwise we cause Mass confusion lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> just add peanut butterView attachment 5089479


Those would be destroyed in 15 minutes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Those would be destroyed in 15 minutes.


Seriously


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Seriously


I believe you my wife's Pomeranian Zeus was the prolific chewer would have had that bone gone in a day and would have been shitting white for 3 days lol  I miss my little buddy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

Dammmmm I need to dust badly


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope all had a good weekend.....

woke up this morning to a foggy 62F this morning, high today yeah it's gonna be nice 82F, only for the time being though, today and tomorrow gonna be like this till the new artic front hit, then we'll be back do to the upper 50's and 40's for highs and lows in the 30's again through the weekend.......

just made a fresh pot, so warm ups coming....

had a decent weekend though, got 3 light fixtures installed, 1 ceiling fan, 2 light switches, and breaker done......yeah i got tagged, my ring finger on the left hand is still numb...lol

well i got a couple of bean and cheese here....time to go attack them....


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope all had a good weekend.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a foggy 62F this morning, high today yeah it's gonna be nice 82F, only for the time being though, today and tomorrow gonna be like this till the new artic front hit, then we'll be back do to the upper 50's and 40's for highs and lows in the 30's again through the weekend.......
> 
> ...


You could turn off the circuit first...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope all had a good weekend.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a foggy 62F this morning, high today yeah it's gonna be nice 82F, only for the time being though, today and tomorrow gonna be like this till the new artic front hit, then we'll be back do to the upper 50's and 40's for highs and lows in the 30's again through the weekend.......
> 
> ...


He he he ha ha ha he buzzzzz lol hate when that happens


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You could turn off the circuit first...


How do you know if it's working or not lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha he buzzzzz lol hate when that happens


Get that weird metallic taste in your mouth. Involuntary ion exchange lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You could turn off the circuit first...


oh i did, the tagg didn't happen till everything was done, buddy who was help turned on the new breaker and didn't tell me, i grabbed a light switch was gonna re-install it to it's box...then tagg......'i yelled SOB, my buddy looked at me, turned to him u turned on the breaker didn't you, he said yeah, then i told him turn that bastard off, let me finish you SOB, that hurt....."


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Get that weird metallic taste in your mouth. Involuntary ion exchange lol.


pretty much......nothing a cold beer couldn't handle though...lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here but 10" of snow predicted for later in the week


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i did, the tagg didn't happen till everything was done, buddy who was help turned on the new breaker and didn't tell me, i grabbed a light switch was gonna re-install it to it's box...then tagg......'i yelled SOB, my buddy looked at me, turned to him u turned on the breaker didn't you, he said yeah, then i told him turn that bastard off, let me finish you SOB, that hurt....."


Now see if it would have been on that wouldn't have happened


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now see if it would have been on that wouldn't have happened


true....

hey jeff got something for u through the anime world btw....might like it..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here but 10" of snow predicted for later in the week
> 
> View attachment 5089512


Ouch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true....
> 
> hey jeff got something for u through the anime world btw....might like it..


Very cool


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch


At least all the ice from the last storm will finally be gone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

Yuppers we are on that roller coaster


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> At least all the ice from the last storm will finally be gone.


don't count you chickens before they hatch buddy, might have another coming.....it's the same one hitting us wednesday through to the weekend....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

@BudmanTX can I see it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX can I see it lol


what the anime??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what the anime??


Yes please


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes please


yeah sure, let me go to that anime thread and i'll post it there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah sure, let me go to that anime thread and i'll post it there


Thanks for that


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that


no prob


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 21, 2022)

We’ll that was a wasteless wake. Baked and back to sleep. It’s easier that way.
Shitload of people at the beach so we said fuck it and played some Pokémon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ll that was a wasteless wake. Baked and back to sleep. It’s easier that way.
> Shitload of people at the beach so we said fuck it and played some Pokémon.View attachment 5089661


Happy happy baby such a cutie


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ll that was a wasteless wake. Baked and back to sleep. It’s easier that way.
> Shitload of people at the beach so we said fuck it and played some Pokémon.View attachment 5089661


from the looks of it, looks like someone got attack by the spaghetti monster and won.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

Warm out.......windows down in the jeep......almost took the top off. 

@Paul Drake 


You don't want to fall in for a fossil.......it's low atm. The level is about 8'-10' below where I'm taking the picture.........I've seen the water deeper than where I'm standing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

Chorizo and eggs biscuit and a did you get it


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ll that was a wasteless wake. Baked and back to sleep. It’s easier that way.
> Shitload of people at the beach so we said fuck it and played some Pokémon.View attachment 5089661


I went for a walk at the park and it was packed too...First sunny warmer day in a long while and no school today so the kids were out in full force with bikes and skateboards. 

I got a 2 mile walk in but the beach sounds so much better!! Hope you can get there soon!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I went for a walk at the park and it was packed too...First sunny warmer day in a long while and no school today so the kids were out in full force with bikes and skateboards.
> 
> I got a 2 mile walk in but the beach sounds so much better!! Hope you can get there soon!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

This just started......
Listen to The Elovaters - Margaritas by Old M♤TE on #SoundCloud








The Elovaters - Margaritas


I.G: oldmaate_115 Snap: Maaangz_115




soundcloud.app.goo.gl




...a sign? @shrxhky420


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5089750


You know me!! I was just looking for chocolate, and none to be found! Then I was going to settle on a bowl of Raisin Bran, but there wasn't clean bowl, so I took that as a sign and grabbed a cola instead. I had 2 lunches today so not like I'm starving, lol. 

I might have to make some cookies!!

Zero energy today though....Ugh!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5089799


Coffee to that


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

sausages and French toast....My sweet tooth has been satisfied!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> sausages and French toast....My sweet tooth has been satisfied!
> 
> View attachment 5089828


Had a long day found out a much younger friend's wife just died of Covid. She was one of those, "I'm not an anti-vaxer, I'm just doing my own research." She left a 12 and 14 year old behind.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Had a long day found out a much younger friend's wife just died of Covid. She was one of those, "I'm not an anti-vaxer, I'm just doing my own research." She left a 12 and 14 year old behind.


That is so sad, damn. I'm sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That is so sad, damn. I'm sorry


Thanks, I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Had a long day found out a much younger friend's wife just died of Covid. She was one of those, "I'm not an anti-vaxer, I'm just doing my own research." She left a 12 and 14 year old behind.


Sorry for your loss that sucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

I was eyeing the corn syrup and popcorn earlier, thinking popcorn balls.  

I need to go grocery shopping soon...I have eaten myself out of everything!!

Hoping I can sleep...Popped a Benadryl to help!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Had a long day found out a much younger friend's wife just died of Covid. She was one of those, "I'm not an anti-vaxer, I'm just doing my own research." She left a 12 and 14 year old behind.


I’m so sorry. I’m sorry for her friends and family.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

Time for a lottery ticket as it’s 02/22/2022


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time for a lottery ticket as it’s 02/22/2022


Don't bother. I need that money. I plan to win it even though it's small, less than $200 M I think.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 22, 2022)

I have to stick my head outside. 64 with a high of 81 today.

Clear skies & very quiet. Too warm. I was hoping to take a big breath of fresh chill air. Great morning though.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to that View attachment 5089810


Do they make a decaf Death Wish or maybe Death Wish Light? I'm slowing down.

Honestly I went to try it out of curiousity but couldn't pay $20/lb just to try it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Go back to bed


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go back to bed


I wish I could.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

Oooph, too early to not be high.  
Good chill, morning people.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Today is my RIU anniversary. 11 years.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Today is my RIU anniversary. 11 years.
> 
> SH420


Happy RIUneversary!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Morning






How's it going today? Nice and warm then rain this afternoon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Had a long day found out a much younger friend's wife just died of Covid. She was one of those, "I'm not an anti-vaxer, I'm just doing my own research." She left a 12 and 14 year old behind.


I'm so sorry Annie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Happy anniversary @shrxhky420


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

Happy day Sharkey. January 10 was my 14th anniversary here. Of course I haven't been active all this time, I took some time away lol. First thing I did when I logged in again last year was look at my inbox and started replying to a message asking for some grow help. I composed a thoughtful reply covering all her points and just as I hit send I noticed I was responding to a message from 2011. Fortunately they were no longer an active member so this is just our secret lol. 

It snowing and blowing sideways all day today!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Today is my RIU anniversary. 11 years.
> 
> SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Do they make a decaf Death Wish or maybe Death Wish Light? I'm slowing down.
> 
> Honestly I went to try it out of curiousity but couldn't pay $20/lb just to try it.


Kinda go's against the point lol I don't know never looked


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Today is my RIU anniversary. 11 years.
> 
> SH420


Does that mean that you are taking the day off of work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is raining


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5090092


It's a PITA to turn a laptop upside down.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5090092


I told everyone to buy lottery tickets


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

What’s up LG?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

If we all buy lottery tickets don't we all only get like 3 dollars? I would take 3 dollars...


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

Warm here with rain coming this afternoon...*IF* I was smart I'd get out for a walk right now...except I haven't even showered yet! I slept better last night. Lot's of wake ups but still better than tossing and turning til 3 am.... Benadryl is my friend right now!!

I need groceries. Maybe that will be my "walk".


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I told everyone to buy lottery tickets


I may have only bought 3 tickets in my life.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope all is good....

woke up this morning to 63F this morning, light wind coming from the south, high today is gonna be in the mid 80's. That's not gonna last to long though.....the low tonight is gonna be the high tomorrow, and then the temps drop....for the next 4 days, highs in the 40's and lows in the 30's with possible misty showers.....basically blah weather......

just made a fresh pot, so if ya need a warm up......

on the frustrating front.....u know you all the work i did with a friend to get my living room back up......well not anymore....woke up today turned on the tv, turned on the coffee and my light where i sit, had my first cig, was taking my med, figure i would turn on the light in the kitchen so i can look in my bag.....as soon as i turned on that switch...bloop....power goes off again.....wtf .....guess i'll loose more hair tonight....already turned off the breaker to that area so.......tonight is gonna be fun.....me and my grimlins.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

It's cold in your livingroom when they remove the picture window.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up LG?


Living the dream!


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

It's getting done to my specifications, the damn thing needs to be centered in the frame, contractor dude...


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I may have only bought 3 tickets in my life.


I have never done it. Too nervous to ask the person selling them how it works 

Didja win?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...hope all is good....
> 
> woke up this morning to 63F this morning, light wind coming from the south, high today is gonna be in the mid 80's. That's not gonna last to long though.....the low tonight is gonna be the high tomorrow, and then the temps drop....for the next 4 days, highs in the 40's and lows in the 30's with possible misty showers.....basically blah weather......
> 
> ...


Maybe you should stop trying to wire it like a Volkswagen


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living the dream!


Babes, bud, beers, and beaches?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Babes, bud, beers, and beaches?


I've got the babes and bud covered.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I may have only bought 3 tickets in my life.


It's a tax on people who are bad at math.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe you should stop trying to wire it like a Volkswagen


your prolly right buddy, thought i had it nipped in the bud, but nooooooo.......bastard....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I may have only bought 3 tickets in my life.


Smart man! 
Many a gambling addiction has begun with scratch offs.

( I deleted the 2 paragraph rant about my brother)  




raratt said:


> It's cold in your livingroom when they remove the picture window.


 Air conditioning !

Well the sun is gone in to hiding. Groceries, and then I need to tear down and clean my gas fireplace...The blower is getting loud. 

I'm going through a LOT of propane this year...I need to order my 3rd tankful....500 gallon tank. It is not cheap this year. And damn, just filled my car yesterday...$3.75 a gallon for regular here. That hybrid is looking better all the time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Babes, bud, beers, and beaches?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a tax on people who are bad at math.


Always thought the same.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> $3.75 a gallon


Add a dollar at least for here.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 22, 2022)

I smoked and forgot about the food…still gonna eat it


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

Mmmmmm. Grilled cheese sandwich.

Closing in on a rosin press:


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Add a dollar at least for here.


we're right at $3, it's ranges from 2.99 to 3.09 honestly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Always thought the same.


Let me at a crowns and anchors table and I'll show you how to burn money!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Mmmmmm. Grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> Closing in on a rosin press:
> View attachment 5090148


You mean you haven't bought one yet? Pretty sure that's required gear for T&T membership.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Let me at a crowns and anchors table and I'll show you how to burn money!


I had to Google that


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You mean you haven't bought one yet? Pretty sure that's required gear for T&T membership.


What if I said I have never dabbed? Once I get a press I have to figure out how to consume what I squish. Gonna be a journey.

The earliest post of mine I can find in TnT dates to December 2008 when there were like 4 people dabbing worldwide lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What if I said I have never dabbed? Once I get a press I have to figure out how to consume what I squish. Gonna be a journey.
> 
> The earliest post of mine I can find in TnT dates to December 2008 when there were like 4 people dabbing worldwide lol.


An oldtimer . I got mine during black friday so I'm pretty green too. 

IMHO a straw is the best way to consume concentrates.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to Google that


It's a staple at almost every stag and doe I've been to. I always make sure I unintentionally donate a hundred to the bride and groom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Sad face @Rsawr... when are you getting your press?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

MOON PRISM POWER: Pop Up Maid Cafe


Join us, the magical girls of Sweet Dreamin' Café, for a truly exceptional experience, as we present our 5th Anniversary Sailor Moon Maid Café; MOON PRI...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sad face @Rsawr... when are you getting your press?


 I wasn't Google researching. Hush. HUSH.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Add a dollar at least for here.


Wow, I thought NY was the worst....but nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I wasn't Google researching. Hush. HUSH.


That's a weird way of saying you're ordering today.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a weird way of saying you're ordering today.


Noooo, but maybe once my next grow flips to flower... ;]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Noooo, but maybe once my next grow flips to flower... ;]


I'm feeling generous today. Send me your weed and I'll squish it for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a staple at almost every stag and doe I've been to. I always make sure I unintentionally donate a hundred to the bride and groom.


Stag and doe? You crazy Canadian


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

I need to finish my taxes and refinance my mortgage before I become a dab king.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Stag and doe? You crazy Canadian







__





Stag and doe - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I didn't realize that was Canadian, we're fucking awesome!

What do you call a bachelor/bachelorette party?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm feeling generous today. Send me your weed and I'll squish it for you


Okay, deal. I have extra, so if it's a scam all that happens is I lose a jar in a different stupid way!

Feels like a scam though


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

I had to Google stag and doe last year watching Letterkenny


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I need to finish my taxes and refinance my mortgage before I become a dab king.


Excuses, excuses. Pretty sure dabs will help you focus and complete your taxes and mortgage refinancing.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What if I said I have never dabbed? Once I get a press I have to figure out how to consume what I squish. Gonna be a journey.
> 
> The earliest post of mine I can find in TnT dates to December 2008 when there were like 4 people dabbing worldwide lol.


It will be stronger than anything you have ever smoked, most likely. The first time I dabbed, it was instant anxiety and I didn't dab again for years. Then I built one last winter and my tolerance went through the roof. And currently, i can't dab again because of anxiety.

If you can, buy some wax from a store and try it first. Or if you have a really high tolerance already, go for it. 

But yeah, a straw is my favorite way to consume it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you call a bachelor/bachelorette party?


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, deal. I have extra, so if it's a scam all that happens is I lose a jar in a different stupid way!
> 
> Feels like a scam though


Totally legit. It takes a jar to get the press warmed up, better send two.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It will be stronger than anything you have ever smoked, most likely. The first time I dabbed, it was instant anxiety and I didn't dab again for years. Then I built one last winter and my tolerance went through the roof. And currently, i can't dab again because of anxiety.
> 
> If you can, buy some wax from a store and try it first. Or if you have a really high tolerance already, go for it.
> 
> ...


I hope you can go back to dabbing once your meds are sorted.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It will be stronger than anything you have ever smoked, most likely. The first time I dabbed, it was instant anxiety and I didn't dab again for years. Then I built one last winter and my tolerance went through the roof. And currently, i can't dab again because of anxiety.
> 
> If you can, buy some wax from a store and try it first. Or if you have a really high tolerance already, go for it.
> 
> ...


Pokémon sex toy...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Mmmmmm. Grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> Closing in on a rosin press:
> View attachment 5090148


Go big or go home


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The end


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The end


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one foot in the grave....then you realize (till death do you part) is a goal.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> one foot in the grave....then you realize (till death do you part) is a goal.....


Wishing the end of time was near.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> one foot in the grave....then you realize (till death do you part) is a goal.....





raratt said:


> Wishing the end of time was near.


I'm telling your wives.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You mean you haven't bought one yet? Pretty sure that's required gear for T&T membership.


I thought that was the requirement to post in WnB? Now it's the entire TnT?! OH my


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Listen don't get me wrong....me and my current wife was been together for 15yr, we've been married for 12yrs now, we've had our ups and down. Sometimes i'm a pain in the butt to her, and she is to me. So we've made the comitment together and shall move forward as we have always done. She love me and i love her beyond the bs we both do. In the end only death with bring us apart, with hope that won't come soon at all, we will live till our old age, she will change my name numerous of times, and i'll prolly change her's too......in mean time, our goal is to find somewhere on the beach and pier and enjoy our lives together....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I thought that was the requirement to post in WnB? Now it's the entire TnT?! OH my


You're right I'm getting ahead of myself. Conquer this thread first, then T&T.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wishing the end of time was near.


Paraphrased from Meatloaf.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Paraphrased from Meatloaf.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


The music lives on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> The music lives on.


2 out of 3 ant bad well it kinda work lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 22, 2022)

Finished my email, made my appointments, had second coffee and ate lunch at home with my dope.
I may be too stoned to make it to 4:20, tend to wander off and get distracted with this weed. 



Laughing Grass said:


> You're right I'm getting ahead of myself. Conquer this thread first, then T&T.


I still need a press, but I need Blumats more than a press. Usually have my daughter take care of the plants when I'm gone, but she's moving.
(I did figure out how to get the plates and jack to fit in the I-beam frame I have, but it may not fit a pre-press block.)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Finished my email, made my appointments, had second coffee and ate lunch at home with my dope.
> I may be too stoned to make it to 4:20, tend to wander off and get distracted with this weed.
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the pre-press, it's still in the box. Unless you're pressing a lot you don't need it. For me it's better to press as I want it. It's too dangerous to have a bunch laying around. 

Blumats rule! Thanks @curious2garden


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

It just shows research I have been doing, for science.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Blumats rule! Thanks @curious2garden


Going with a 12 pack Tropf with superflex lines, quick connects, 7 gal res, jacks 321.
Are you using 1 or 2 carrots per container? I'm planning on 2, added drippers look like a pain to maintain and level.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Going with a 12 pack Tropf with superflex lines, quick connects, 7 gal res, jacks 321.
> Are you using 1 or 2 carrots per container? I'm planning on 2, added drippers look like a pain to maintain and level.


I'm running two gallon pots so only one carrot. I was using two when I ran three gallon pots. Superflex lines will make your life so much easier. 7 gallon res might be a bit small depending on plant count. My 15 gallon won't quite last a week with six plants in flower.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm running two gallon pots so only one carrot. I was using two when I ran three gallon pots. Superflex lines will make your life so much easier. 7 gallon res might be a bit small depending on plant count. My 15 gallon won't quite last a week with six plants in flower.


Glad to know that before I drilled the holes for the res, I'll definitely up the size on that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought the pre-press, it's still in the box. Unless you're pressing a lot you don't need it. For me it's better to press as I want it. It's too dangerous to have a bunch laying around.
> 
> Blumats rule! Thanks @curious2garden


I love my prepress and it's bench press station


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought the pre-press, it's still in the box. Unless you're pressing a lot you don't need it. For me it's better to press as I want it. It's too dangerous to have a bunch laying around.
> 
> Blumats rule! Thanks @curious2garden


There's better ways to go if you're pressing a lot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Glad to know that before I drilled the holes for the res, I'll definitely up the size on that.


You probably already know this, but your reservoir has to be .5 meters higher than your carrots for every 5 meters of tubing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love my prepress and it's bench press station
> View attachment 5090289


So far I've only been squishing 5-10 grams at a time. I don't even use bags, just shove the nugs in and squish.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought the pre-press, it's still in the box. Unless you're pressing a lot you don't need it. For me it's better to press as I want it. It's too dangerous to have a bunch laying around.
> 
> Blumats rule! Thanks @curious2garden


Same here...I rarely use the pre-press...It is not needed, unless maybe you are pressing ounces at a time.

I have a off brand Blumat type system I never set up...I was going to run it off my 32 gallon RO tank, and never got around to it. With a vacation (hopefully) coming up, maybe it's time. The one thing I didn't like is not being able to move the plants as easily....But whatever!

I just dropped $140 in the grocery store...That's what I get for vaping on the way there....But look what I found. I thought they were only in Canada.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...I rarely use the pre-press...It is not needed, unless maybe you are pressing ounces at a time.
> 
> I have a off brand Blumat type system I never set up...I was going to run it off my 32 gallon RO tank, and never got around to it. With a vacation (hopefully) coming up, maybe it's time. The one thing I didn't like is not being able to move the plants as easily....But whatever!
> 
> ...


$140? what did you buy Isle 4?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> $140? what did you buy Isle 4?


 I was actually pretty good in isle 4...But I did buy a lot of meat. I went to the "better" grocery store today. I have one a mile away from me but the meat sucks, so I should be good for about 2-3 weeks on meat now. And i was out of almost everything! I have had a serious appetite since starting this new anxiety med....and usually when I am stressed the last thing I want is food, so this is good. 

I did buy some eclairs in the bakery though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...I rarely use the pre-press...It is not needed, unless maybe you are pressing ounces at a time.
> 
> I have a off brand Blumat type system I never set up...I was going to run it off my 32 gallon RO tank, and never got around to it. With a vacation (hopefully) coming up, maybe it's time. The one thing I didn't like is not being able to move the plants as easily....But whatever!
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...I rarely use the pre-press...It is not needed, unless maybe you are pressing ounces at a time.
> 
> I have a off brand Blumat type system I never set up...I was going to run it off my 32 gallon RO tank, and never got around to it. With a vacation (hopefully) coming up, maybe it's time. The one thing I didn't like is not being able to move the plants as easily....But whatever!
> 
> ...


Weird same company name but they're called viva puffs here. We still have a bunch in the cupboard, I should do something about that tonight.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 22, 2022)

I can't wait till dinner now, they still have frost from the freezer.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weird same company name but they're called viva puffs here. We still have a bunch in the cupboard, I should do something about that tonight.


*What is the difference between whippets and Viva Puffs?*
"A Dare spokeswoman says the company markets the Viva Puff, a similar cookie, in Ontario. The Quebec Whippet has *"real"* chocolate while its counterpart is made with a "compound" chocolate. "


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> *What is the difference between whippets and Viva Puffs?*
> "A Dare spokeswoman says the company markets the Viva Puff, a similar cookie, in Ontario. The Quebec Whippet has *"real"* chocolate while its counterpart is made with a "compound" chocolate. "


One starts with w and the other one is in that French Canadian language lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm telling your wives.


IDGAF.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> IDGAF.


Damit English man


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damit English man


No Google man!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No Google man!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No Google man!


Jeff don't google since the blue waffle


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


>







__





IDGAF - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No Google man!


Just so you know I've been saying that for years now


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just so you know I've been saying that for years now


Teaching you old folks computers is difficult


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Teaching you old folks computers is difficult


I see you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> IDGAF.


Good song!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

I did hotdogs on the grill too....I am making the most of our 3 days of warmth!!! They tasted better than a steak!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

wtaf is going on with this thread!?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

Here's that off brand watering system I bought and never got around to using


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> *What is the difference between whippets and Viva Puffs?*
> "A Dare spokeswoman says the company markets the Viva Puff, a similar cookie, in Ontario. The Quebec Whippet has *"real"* chocolate while its counterpart is made with a "compound" chocolate. "


I just had one and it was might good...and very sweet. They were actually pretty cheap. I want to say $3,29 a box. Boxed cookies have gone way up in price. Oreos are like $4 now, and I am boycotting them...But I couldn't resist these.

But apparently they are lying to us Americans, as it says "pure chocolate" on the box...Just had another one....oh yeah!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5090450View attachment 5090451


Do 2 for me


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do 2 for me


And you’re eating cookies for me?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do 2 for me


I did 5 for you. Tell my wife they were for you…


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I did 5 for you. Tell my wife they were for you…


I had 3 cookies for you


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

I am pretty sure my pain management doc pulled a fast one, and loaded my shoulder up with lidocaine and NOT steroid...Because it hurts again already, and it's only been a week. That explains why he loaded it up so heavy with extra injections. He wasn't liking doing cortisone every 2 months. I'll be calling him tomorrow!!


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2022)

sounds uncomfortable


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2022)

It's been a long day 

   

See ya in a few hours 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Feb 23, 2022)

Picked up that stogie, right where I left off at 7pm last night...That was an early night!


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2022)

So I think I came down with Covid or a hella flu, going to the doctor later.
Started with a burny nose, been feverish all night ans stillgetting hot and cold flushes while feeling like shit down a tunnel.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> So I think I came down with Covid or a hella flu, going to the doctor later.
> Started with a burny nose, been feverish all night ans stillgetting hot and cold flushes while feeling like shit down a tunnel.


Sounds very much like covid with the hot and cold, runny nose, have you had it before?


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> So I think I came down with Covid or a hella flu, going to the doctor later.
> Started with a burny nose, been feverish all night ans stillgetting hot and cold flushes while feeling like shit down a tunnel.


Wrap one up


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 23, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 23, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones. I can't wait until I have no more contractor appointments 
It's like their boots are designed to track mud D;


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Morning






LOL spring break  

What's happening today?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> So I think I came down with Covid or a hella flu, going to the doctor later.
> Started with a burny nose, been feverish all night ans stillgetting hot and cold flushes while feeling like shit down a tunnel.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah not so much he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

Good morning beautiful 

Do covid symptoms keep coming back or is it one of the other things I’ve got like RA?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

Now this looks like more fun!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2022)

Hay @Just


Paul Drake said:


> Now this looks like more fun!View attachment 5090741


If you are a penguin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's that off brand watering system I bought and never got around to using
> 
> View attachment 5090439


Does it hook up to a water faucet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it hook up to a water faucet?


Looks like a water timer. 

I don't trust them because I had one fail and it was a lot of water. I'm happy it was outside. When it turns off it's very abrupt and the spike in pressure broke the plastic connection. Then it was just a open faucet pumping out water.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like a water timer.
> 
> I don't trust them because I had one fail and it was a lot of water. I'm happy it was outside. When it turns off it's very abrupt and the spike in pressure broke the plastic connection. Then it was just a open faucet pumping out water.


That’s work

I never use timers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s work
> 
> I never use timers.


Huge mess. And I have no idea how long my well pump was running.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah, no, it's 7 below here last I checked.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Huge mess. And I have no idea how long my well pump was running.


I had timer on the lights. I was in there doing stuff and I forgot to hang my 1000w hps. It was sitting on my office chair and we had a fire! I grabbed the chair and threw it outside while wino used the fire extinguisher.
No more timers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I had timer on the lights. I was in there doing stuff and I forgot to hang my 1000w hps. It was sitting on my office chair and we had a fire! I grabbed the chair and threw it outside while wino used the fire extinguisher.
> No more timers.


That's not the timer......stoner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2022)

I did not say it O but I wanted to


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not the timer......stoner


It was on a timer and we forgot lol the flames were just short of the ceiling


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I did not say it O but I wanted to


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It was on a timer and we forgot lol the flames were just short of the ceiling


I'm not saying I haven't thought to myself "So this is how they'll find me" a few times  

Gotta be careful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2022)

She is a little freaky he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not saying I haven't thought to myself "So this is how they'll find me" a few times
> 
> Gotta be careful


100%


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She is a little freaky he ha ha ha he he he View attachment 5090787


2 more weeks


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

You haven’t lived until you’ve jumped off a real bridge at 2 am lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 2 more weeks


About a pound


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You haven’t lived until you’ve jumped off a real bridge at 2 am lol


I would hazard to say several people DID live up until that point in their lives.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Morning all.....hope everyone is good......will some tell that little furry rodent that said 6 more weeks of winter.....to F off.....

woke up this morning to a chilly and windy 42F, by the time i walked outside of the house it had dropped to 39F with a light rain, yeah it's gonna be a cold one for a few days......here we go....

just made a fresh pot, so warm up coming......

the only good thing is i have a fresh 16oz cup of Caldo with crackers.....that will warm me up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not saying I haven't thought to myself "So this is how they'll find me" a few times
> 
> Gotta be careful


When my dad and I were building my cabinet, I grabbed an exposed wire for the outlets and pretended that I was being electrocuted. Good times.


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sounds very much like covid with the hot and cold, runny nose, have you had it before?


nope, first time, had both my shots, I seem to be recovering already, but still slight fever etc... Is south africa so will only have test results after I'm well probably


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When my dad and I were building my cabinet, I grabbed an exposed wire for the outlets and pretended that I was being electrocuted. Good times.


Horrible! Did you fricken get him?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Horrible! Did you fricken get him?


Lol yea I did, I think I still have bruises on my bicep.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it hook up to a water faucet?





DarkWeb said:


> Looks like a water timer.
> 
> I don't trust them because I had one fail and it was a lot of water. I'm happy it was outside. When it turns off it's very abrupt and the spike in pressure broke the plastic connection. Then it was just a open faucet pumping out water.


Good eyes....Yes, that is a timer I bought separate, that I was going to run off my 32 gallon RO tank, and I can shut off the water supply to the RO tank so no more that that would leak worst case scenario.

BUT, you have to turn the timer on so it would not work for vacations.

Does the Blumat system have a ":timer" of some sort , or is it on all the time at a slow drip....That's probably a better idea and I'll save the timer for outdoors


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good eyes....Yes, that is a timer I bought separate, that I was going to run off my 32 gallon RO tank, and I can shut off the water supply to the RO tank so no more that that would leak worst case scenario.
> 
> BUT, you have to turn the timer on so it would not work for vacations.
> 
> Does the Blumat system have a ":timer" of some sort , or is it on all the time at a slow drip....That's probably a better idea and I'll save the timer for outdoors


Blumat is gravity fed. The top of the carrot is a diaphragm that stops the drip when your desired moisture is achieved. It's really a brilliant piece of engineering.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5090784


Coffee


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Blumat is gravity fed. The top of the carrot is a diaphragm that stops the drip when your desired moisture is achieved. It's really a brilliant piece of engineering.


Have you had any problems with it over watering, or underwatering? How long did it take to get zero'd in? Sounds like what I need!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When my dad and I were building my cabinet, I grabbed an exposed wire for the outlets and pretended that I was being electrocuted. Good times.


I remember you saying that lol always a good one


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

@DarkWeb we are back to 8-12" on Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @DarkWeb we are back to 8-12" on Friday


17" then 5" more here. I've already spoken with my boss.......Friday is looking like a ski day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you had any problems with it over watering, or underwatering? How long did it take to get zero'd in? Sounds like what I need!!


No problems so far. It did take a little trial and error to get things working correctly. Their instructions work good for veg but my plants dried out quickly during flower... you need about three or four times the flow for flower. I'm never going back to DWC or hand watering.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No problems so far. It did take a little trial and error to get things working correctly. Their instructions work good for veg but my plants dried out quickly during flower... you need about three or four times the flow for flower. I'm never going back to DWC or hand watering.


Didn't you have gnats? Or am I wrong?


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you had any problems with it over watering, or underwatering? How long did it take to get zero'd in? Sounds like what I need!!


I have not experienced any issues or leaks. 

Setup only takes a few minutes. 

I use a 20 gal res inside and also have a pressure reducer connected to a spigot on my deck for outside plants.

I love them and do recommend them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have not experienced any issues or leaks.
> 
> Setup only takes a few minutes.
> 
> ...


I had no idea you were using them too!



DarkWeb said:


> Didn't you have gnats? Or am I wrong?


Yea but that wasn't the fault of blumat. Still not sure how I got them. 

My IPM is strong now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea you were using them too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd think the constant wet would cause that but you know what you where dealing with.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

good caldo.....kinda hoping this is the last cold snap of the season, so i can get to working on the outside garden.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> good caldo.....kinda hoping this is the last cold snap of the season, so i can get to working on the outside garden.......


I was gonna say if we get 6 more weeks....that'll put me into May lol

June was the latest I've been skiing


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was gonna say if we get 6 more weeks....that'll put me into May lol
> 
> June was the latest I've been skiing


we usually get one more hit of the old man, before the tides turn.....course we have had cold snaps in March but it's rare......

great thing i've got most of my pots and beads done already.....just need to fert them and mulch

June sking...that would kinda cool......js


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 23, 2022)

Illinois likes to throw snow into April. I'd take a nope on it if I had the choice


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

It’s 78 
The air than the heat than air etc


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s 78
> The air than the heat than air etc


Heat at 78° that's crazy! I'm sweating thinking about it. I saw a top down in a convertible yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

@Laughing Grass you're killing me with the angry face!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

not to bad in the beginning of march......we'll see


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Heat at 78° that's crazy! I'm sweating thinking about it. I saw a top down in a convertible yesterday.


No the heat doesn’t come on until 69 and the air goes on at 77.
The weather varies between hot and cold almost daily.
We just turn the system off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass you're killing me with the angry face!


She doesn’t like winter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Think LG has had enough of winter, per our last convo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass you're killing me with the angry face!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5090842


i'm for winter to be over too......i was just looking south towards Brownsville and South Padre Island.....they're gonna be in the mid 70's today while we are 40 degrees colder.......efing Texas...go figure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm for winter to be over too......i was just looking south towards Brownsville and South Padre Island.....they're gonna be in the mid 70's today while we are 40 degrees colder.......efing Texas...go figure


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm for winter to be over too......i was just looking south towards Brownsville and South Padre Island.....they're gonna be in the mid 70's today while we are 40 degrees colder.......efing Texas...go figure


MOVE

Edit I was gonna say to Florida, sorry


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> MOVE
> 
> Edit I was gonna say to Florida, sorry


lol.......me and the wife are seriously thinking about it.......we figure either corpus, Port Mansfield, or South Padre.....options are open


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> lol.......me and the wife are seriously thinking about it.......we figure either corpus, Port Mansfield, or South Padre.....options are open


Do it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5090847


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Woke up to the sound of wind machines in the almond orchards this morning. They run them when they are in flower and we gat a hard freeze to save the fruit. The local Facebook page is usually filled with newbies asking WTF. Someone ruined my fun by explaining what it was before I had a chance to post my story about how the base was testing a mega drone. Got down to 27 and all the rooves looked like glazed doughnuts.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

Go to s padre


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do it!


we will she's waiting for me to retire honestly......she's already getting her DSSI, so she's waiting for me....we've already started looking at things....such as finances and other odds and ends......so


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Woke up to the sound of wind machines in the almond orchards this morning. They run them when they are in flower and we gat a hard freeze to save the fruit. The local Facebook page is usually filled with newbies asking WTF. Someone ruined my fun by explaining what it was before I had a chance to post my story about how the base was testing a mega drone. Got down to 27 and all the rooves looked like glazed doughnuts.
> Mornin.


Morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to s padre


yep that's on of our main spot.....Brownsville just a little east, Space X launch pad just south, and Matamoros is across the border


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 23, 2022)

I’m going to sign up to fight the russkies. Go Ukraine


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going to sign up to fight the russkies. Go Ukraine


i'm rooting for them too......put a lot into the thread down there in poli


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going to sign up to fight the russkies. Go Ukraine


so to change the subject.......how's wino doing btw...haven't asked in a while


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Heat at 78° that's crazy! I'm sweating thinking about it. I saw a top down in a convertible yesterday.


Wait til you get old!! My thermostat is set at 75f and I'm cold most of the time.

The outdoor temps are dropping super quickly...Our little thaw is over!

Just got done cleaning my gas fireplace and blower...Nice and quiet again. Now I need to order more propane. I already went through two 500 gallon tankful's this season. I need to move too!!!

Next up...Blumat shopping!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wait til you get old!! My thermostat is set at 75f and I'm cold most of the time.
> 
> The outdoor temps are dropping super quickly...Our little thaw is over!
> 
> ...


Hey I'm cold all the time too... and hungry!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wait til you get old!! My thermostat is set at 75f and I'm cold most of the time.
> 
> The outdoor temps are dropping super quickly...Our little thaw is over!
> 
> ...


My wood furnace keeps the house at 75°+ no matter how cold it gets. But it's only on when needed......-20°'s I like to be warmed to the bone......mid 60°'s 70's is nice. Anything more I'm a grumpy person. It literally makes me unhappy. A lot of people during this time of year get what's called SAD https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/seasonal-affective-disorder/symptoms-causes/syc-20364651#:~:text=Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) is,and making you feel moody.
My wife always called me a vampire because I seak shade and the house is dark and cold lol I'm kinda the opposite of that disorder


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wait til you get old!! My thermostat is set at 75f and I'm cold most of the time.
> 
> The outdoor temps are dropping super quickly...Our little thaw is over!
> 
> ...


I just got my propane filled. Usually if you call it'll be next week. But they where here today.......in the mud lol I had to fix 8" deep ruts after that. Shop's got heat again!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

So with the Blumats, do you guys think they will work ok with 10gallon bags? I see a lot of people complaining about them not supplying enough water. Are they adjustable?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> So with the Blumats, do you guys think they will work ok with 10gallon bags? I see a lot of people complaining about them not supplying enough water. Are they adjustable?


I didn't realize your pots were that big. You'll need more than just the normal carrots.

https://www.sustainablevillage.com/blumat-10-gallon-pot-kit-deluxe


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't realize your pots were that big. You'll need more than just the normal carrots.
> 
> https://www.sustainablevillage.com/blumat-10-gallon-pot-kit-deluxe


Yeah that looks too complicated to get zeroed in with that many drippers and carrots, and I run anywhere from 8 to 24 plants


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that looks too complicated to get zeroed in with that many drippers and carrots, and I run anywhere from 8 to 24 plants


You "zero" on 1 plant at a time by twisting a valve on the carrot.
Less than 1 min per plant.

You are missing out if you don't try.

It is not as complicated as it may appear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that looks too complicated to get zeroed in with that many drippers and carrots, and I run anywhere from 8 to 24 plants


It's less complicated than it looks. The four distribution drippers run off the small carrot, you only have two to calibrate per pot.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's less complicated than it looks. The four distribution drippers run off the small carrot, you only have two to calibrate per pot.


It might be worth it.. I am cutting back on growing anyways so I'll probably only run 8 or so from now on. Thy have these cheaper kits for fabric bags so I could probably get set up for around $300...About what I'd pay someone to come water a few times 









Blumat 10 Gallon Fabric Pot Kit - Economy


DetailsThis kit provides an easy, fast, and water-saving way to water a 10 gallon fabric pot. No timers, batteries, or electricity required! This system utilizes a Blumat carrot (sensor) to automatically water and monitor the moisture levels in your garden soil. It also uses a Maxi long (9")...




www.sustainablevillage.com


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It might be worth it.. I am cutting back on growing anyways so I'll probably only run 8 or so from now on. Thy have these cheaper kits for fabric bags so I could probably get set up for around $300...About what I'd pay someone to come water a few times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would do nicely.

I use a 7 gal fabric pot and one 5" carrot.

My customers do not complain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It might be worth it.. I am cutting back on growing anyways so I'll probably only run 8 or so from now on. Thy have these cheaper kits for fabric bags so I could probably get set up for around $300...About what I'd pay someone to come water a few times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're just running 8 you could get the medium kit and eight of the 9" carrots for less than $200





__





Tropf Blumat 9" Maxi - Case of 50


These longer carrots help monitor moisture deeper in the ground. Ideal for larger plants.




www.sustainablevillage.com












Blumat Medium Box Kit - Automatic Irrigation for Up To 12 Plants


DetailsOur medium kits are designed to water areas up to 3.5 square meters, or 12 potted plants. Blumat systems can adjust to any plant type or desired moisture level. This specific kit comes with 5" carrots, which are better for smaller potted plants (10 gallons at most). If you have large...




www.sustainablevillage.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> That would do nicely.
> 
> I use a 7 gal fabric pot and one 5" carrot.
> 
> My customers do not complain.


Good to know...I keep bouncing back and forth between 8 and 10 gallon bags. I do seem to get bigger yields with the 10's though.

I just watched a couple videos from SustainableVillage and it doesn't look too difficult,

Do you guys use a moisture meter or are you just winging it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good to know...I keep bouncing back and forth between 8 and 10 gallon bags. I do seem to get bigger yields with the 10's though.
> 
> I just watched a couple videos from SustainableVillage and it doesn't look too difficult,
> 
> Do you guys use a moisture meter or are you just winging it?


I don't use a moisture meter. I'm the opposite, pots have been getting smaller, I can just lift it and see how heavy it feels.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't use a moisture meter. I'm the opposite, pots have been getting smaller, I can just lift it and see how heavy it feels.


Yeah I am getting sick of all the soil, hence my trying to use smaller bags. This run I used 8g's and did a dozen testers in 2 g bags... 


What the hell...I'll give it a go. Now to figure out what to buy!


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I am getting sick of all the soil, hence my trying to use smaller bags. This run I used 8g's and did a dozen testers in 2 g bags...
> 
> 
> What the hell...I'll give it a go. Now to figure out what to buy!


1/2 of my last crop was a successful 6 week veg and flower in 2 gal bags.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wait til you get old!! My thermostat is set at 75f and I'm cold most of the time.
> 
> The outdoor temps are dropping super quickly...Our little thaw is over!
> 
> ...


My natural gas heating bill doubled last month and I used nothing more than the usual amount. I guess all our LNG is going elsewhere. It's starting to look like my electrical bill, ok 1/2 my electric.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I am getting sick of all the soil, hence my trying to use smaller bags. This run I used 8g's and did a dozen testers in 2 g bags...
> 
> 
> What the hell...I'll give it a go. Now to figure out what to buy!


I think you and @lokie have a much larger area than I do. I barely spend any time in veg and flip as soon as I see alternating nodes.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you and @lokie have a much larger area than I do. I barely spend any time in veg and flip as soon as I see alternating nodes.


If you're not in a rush have you considered running 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you're not in a rush have you considered running 12/12 from seed?


Would that even work? I assumed they'd get all stretchy until they were sexually mature.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would that even work? I assumed they'd get all stretchy until they were sexually mature.


Nope they won't stretch from that. But they will slow growth down a little. I'm not sure how much. I think it would be worth a try. I hate changing my timers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope they won't stretch from that. But they will slow growth down a little. I'm not sure how much. I think it would be worth a try. I hate changing my timers.


Gotta get one that lets you run multiple schedules. Mine seems to drift by about five minutes by the time the grow is over, it would be nice if it connected to wifi to synchronize time. I may throw a seedling in when I switch to flower to see what happens. My first grow I flipped to 12/12 too early and they stretched like a mofo. Could have been a million other things too.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2022)

I've been studying Blumats...I think I am going to try a gravity loop setup, and keep a smaller res. just in case it floods. Like a 32 gallon trash can which is what I use for my RO setup. That should last a week with 8 plants I would think.

One question...If your res runs dry, do you have to completely re-set everything up, or can you just bleed it out. I'm doing a loop, which they say is better. I'll save my other drip set-up for outdoors....Maybe. I just use the sprinkler usually.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm looking at 2 setups with quick connect valves, probably the second one is more practical for pots, 2 carrots per 5gal pot.
I can add or take a section out if needed. First one looks like more tees and and harder to purge for pots.

The crossover at the top of the loop equalizes supply line pressure to the carrots, but not required if 2 supply line lengths and heights are equal.
(Also second supply path if the first is obstructed)


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Good morning to a different world, tribe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning


Let's do this! Spring is gone.....0° this am. 50° colder than yesterday and this time tomorrow it should be about 1.5" an hour  welcome back winter


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 24, 2022)

and so it goes.

Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning to a different world, tribe.
> View attachment 5091318


Á la 1939 Europe, right? To quote Yogi Berra, "It's déjà vu all over again".


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Á la 1939 Europe, right? To quote Yogi Berra, "It's déjà vu all over again".


Put me in, coach


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

“Hold my beer”


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 24, 2022)

first time i've seen a humidity disk in a dispo prepack of weed... 99% of dispo weed is sahara desert dry like dust !!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

cbr900rr1 said:


> first time i've seen a humidity disk in a dispo prepack of weed... 99% of dispo weed is sahara desert dry like dust !!!


 You’re going to the wrong store yo.


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 24, 2022)

i rarely go to the dispo just in between harvests atm.. smoked too much and sold some... need a bigger tent


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Finally got a PT appointment for my shoulder and of course it's no longer hurting.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 24, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Churchill said it is better to jaw jaw than to war war. I don't think it makes much difference once someone decides to get to it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning everyone. Churchill said it is better to jaw jaw than to war war. I don't think it makes much difference once someone decides to get to it.


That was Confusis


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally got a PT appointment for my shoulder and of course it's no longer hurting.


thats a good thing !!! i fractured my clavical in 4 pieces in a wreck 2 years ago and it still hurts... will never be the same hope yours isnt so bad !


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That was Confusis


No, I think you are confusis'd


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally got a PT appointment for my shoulder and of course it's no longer hurting.


Go anyway


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No, I think you are confusis'd


Iz joke 
I wake n bake


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That was Confusion


FIFY


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

cbr900rr1 said:


> i rarely go to the dispo just in between harvests atm.. smoked too much and sold some... need a bigger tent


I’m on my way to get live resin and live butter…


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m on my way to get live resin and live butter…


What do they do with it if it dies?
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Idk


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> What do they do with it if it dies?
> Mornin.


Kill it more.......with fire!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Go anyway


I'm going, I hope they can show me some exercises to prevent it from flaring up again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

cbr900rr1 said:


> thats a good thing !!! i fractured my clavical in 4 pieces in a wreck 2 years ago and it still hurts... will never be the same hope yours isnt so bad !


It's not bad, not an injury, it just starts hurting every once in a while.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not bad, not an injury, it just starts hurting every once in a while.


When do you start?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> When do you start?


1:30 today, I had to get an xray earlier this week.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

It’s already 76 and I want to sit on the beach!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s already 76 and I want to sit on the beach!


pull up a beach chair for me... and a cocktail with an umbrella.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> pull up a beach chair for me... and a cocktail with an umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 5091400


You can leave now right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You can leave now right?View attachment 5091402


I wish!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5091401


I stole it
Chew Fun Shit
Fun shit chew
lol how many combinations?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish!


Slide on in when we’re not looking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing today.....

woke up this morning to a drizzly, misty icy morning at 30F....sheesh....i hope this is the last one.....high today bout 39F.....with the same crap...

just made a fresh pot, so a warm up a comin

now to get some breakfast in me......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You can leave now right?View attachment 5091402


Me 3 coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally got a PT appointment for my shoulder and of course it's no longer hurting.


Oh, they will make it hurt....

JK, but go anyways....They can teach you some good strengthening exercises, and you'll get a few good massages out of it probably


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

Our low was 25 last night, wind machines started at about 2 AM. Supposed to make it to 56 this afternoon.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1:30 today, I had to get an xray earlier this week.


I'm seeing a shoulder replacement specialist on March 1st. Want to trade?? 

I hate the whole PT thing....hate it, hate it, hate it. 

What I hate even more are MRI's....I am super clausterphopic. And they get a little harder every time. The last time I had one I twitched out in there, so they had to re-do that series, which added 20 minutes to my torture...and the woman doing it was an extreme bitch. This time it will be done locally under a LOT of xanax.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not bad, not an injury, it just starts hurting every once in a while.


Then you have an injury you are compensating for. Best to find out if it's a bad physical habit from favoring it or an actual issue that needs fixed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh, they will make it hurt....
> 
> JK, but go anyways....They can teach you some good strengthening exercises, and you'll get a few good massages out of it probably


lol that doesn't make me feel better. I'm pretty sure I the free weights I was using were too heavy and messed something up. It all started after doing that. 



manfredo said:


> I'm seeing a shoulder replacement specialist on March 1st. Want to trade??
> 
> I hate the whole PT thing....hate it, hate it, hate it.
> 
> What I hate even more are MRI's....I am super clausterphopic. And they get a little harder every time. The last time I had one I twitched out in there, so they had to re-do that series, which added 20 minutes to my torture...and the woman doing it was an extreme bitch. This time it will be done locally under a LOT of xanax.


Can you take some sort of sedative before getting in? I don't think I'd like that either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Then you have an injury you are compensating for. Best to find out if it's a bad physical habit from favoring it or an actual issue that needs fixed.


I'm not nursing it or anything like that, only when it's hurting. I miss my 20's, nothing hurt and I had drinking superpowers.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that doesn't make me feel better. I'm pretty sure I the free weights I was using were too heavy and messed something up. It all started after doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take some sort of sedative before getting in? I don't think I'd like that either.


a LOT of xanax

Actually I don't even need a lot. 

Claustrophobia is so weird. I use to love tight spaces. Now, even sliding under a car to work on it freaks me out a little. and sliding into an MRI machine just feels so "trapped". I have to close my eyes and try to forget where I am, which isn't easy with the sound of tribal drums going off super loud.

My one buddy goes through the same thing with his shoulder. I have tried countless times to get him to do shoulder strengthening exercises, but he won't listen. It seems like every few months or so he is complaining about shoulder pain.



Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not nursing it or anything like that, only when it's hurting. I miss my 20's, nothing hurt and I had drinking superpowers.


You and me both....Remember when a good nights sleep would cure you of whatever aches you had??? What's that saying....*Youth is the most precious thing in life; it is too bad it has to be wasted on young folks. *


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not nursing it or anything like that, only when it's hurting. I miss my 20's, nothing hurt and I had drinking superpowers.


I had other superpowers at that age also...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had other superpowers at that age also...


you 2


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

@Laughing Grass have you tried a chiropractor?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not nursing it or anything like that, only when it's hurting. I miss my 20's, nothing hurt and I had drinking superpowers.


That's just it you don't know. Hence why a good PT analysis is worthwhile. It can be barely imperceptible that you don't feel or are aware of. I got owned on that and spent months taping for a non-existent injury when it was simply bad alignment on my part.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had other superpowers at that age also...


Well you go woody lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

i remember my 20's.....:::::shutters:::....boy those were some wild times


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm seeing a shoulder replacement specialist on March 1st. Want to trade??
> 
> I hate the whole PT thing....hate it, hate it, hate it.
> 
> What I hate even more are MRI's....I am super clausterphopic. And they get a little harder every time. The last time I had one I twitched out in there, so they had to re-do that series, which added 20 minutes to my torture...and the woman doing it was an extreme bitch. This time it will be done locally under a LOT of xanax.


PT came to the house. I said do you want to see me walk? She said yes
I “stood up” and she said SIT DOWN SIT DOWN! lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Didn’t you fall on that shoulder at paintball?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i remember my 20's.....:::::shutters:::....boy those were some wild times


I do not lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I do not lol


Bits and pieces of it and all I can say is WOWIE he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well you go woody lol


Exactly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t you fall on that shoulder at paintball?


I got shot!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass have you tried a chiropractor?


No. Voodoo witch doctors, I haven't had a positive experience with one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

I don't know I wouldn't put down the reputable Voodoo witch doctors practice like that 


Laughing Grass said:


> No. Voodoo witch doctors, I haven't had a positive experience with one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got shot!
> 
> View attachment 5091475


Yeah that's not why it hurts.



Laughing Grass said:


> No. Voodoo witch doctors, I haven't had a positive experience with one.


You need a better one. I've gone through 3 and have a really good one now.

Remember I was saying my shoulder was fucked up? She reset it and within a few days it stopped bothering me. I was taking so much ibuprofen for weeks before that and it didn't matter. Still hurt. It bothered me for almost a year. No pain since I had her do that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's not why it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well everyone gets lucky once in their life lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's not why it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to one who used that clicky thing, didn't really do much for me. There's a highly recommended sports clinic near me that has chiropractors on staff. Unfortunately you have to pay for their services, they don't take OHIP.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went to one who used that clicky thing, didn't really do much for me. There's a highly recommended sports clinic near me that has chiropractors on staff. Unfortunately you have to pay for their services, they don't take OHIP.
> 
> View attachment 5091477


Those are who you need to see.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

Bone crunchers


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well everyone gets lucky once in their life lol


You're afraid of doctors. It's not luck. That's why mine has a long wait to get in. You can have people that aren't good at what they do in any field. And you can have people that really know what they are doing. It's best to find the ones that are good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are who you need to see.


You would have better luck changing my mind about Google then bone krunchers


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You would have better luck changing my mind about Google then bone krunchers


I wasn't giving you the advice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're afraid of doctors. It's not luck. That's why mine has a long wait to get in. You can have people that aren't good at what they do in any field. And you can have people that really know what they are doing. It's best to find the ones that are good.


Nope just don't like authority figures lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wasn't giving you the advice.


Ok sorry about that I'll shut up


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> PT came to the house. I said do you want to see me walk? She said yes
> I “stood up” and she said SIT DOWN SIT DOWN! lol


Yeah they came to my house for my hip replacements...at least the first one. They wanted to inspect my house...Back then the place was immaculate. The woman wound up falling in live with my interior colors, and we wound up going down in the basement to look for the paint cans for her, lol.


Laughing Grass said:


> I went to one who used that clicky thing, didn't really do much for me. There's a highly recommended sports clinic near me that has chiropractors on staff. Unfortunately you have to pay for their services, they don't take OHIP.
> 
> View attachment 5091477


There's always this...I had really amazing results with it once. I was going to go back recently, but her prices have tripled and no insurance. Nope!


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> we wound up going down in the basement to look for the paint cans for her, lol.


That sounds like the lead in for a murder movie, or possibly a porno, never know.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Got my order in


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> That sounds like the lead in for a murder movie, or possibly a porno, never know.


It was rather strange...Maybe it was her way of seeing if I could do the basement stairs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Cost of gas in the GTA could hit $2 a litre next month as Russian attack on Ukraine impacts oil prices: analyst


Gas prices across the GTA will likely surpass the $2 a litre mark sometime next month as Russia’s decision to attack Ukraine and the resulting economic sanctions it will face as a result puts pressure on the cost of oil, warns one industry analyst.




www.cp24.com





I think I'm going to have to start using transit again. That's $5.85 US per gallon!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

Just go away


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah they came to my house for my hip replacements...at least the first one. They wanted to inspect my house...Back then the place was immaculate. The woman wound up falling in live with my interior colors, and we wound up going down in the basement to look for the paint cans for her, lol.
> 
> There's always this...I had really amazing results with it once. I was going to go back recently, but her prices have tripled and no insurance. Nope!
> 
> View attachment 5091487


Maybe paint cans was a euphemism for sex. 

That appointment was not what I was expecting. It was just a consultation.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Have Rosie massage your arm.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe paint cans was a euphemism for sex.
> 
> That appointment was not what I was expecting. It was just a consultation.


The first none always is...Next time they start the torture  No, it won't be bad since you didn't have surgery...It will basically be like a day at the gym with a coach, and a free happy ending massage, without the happy ending.

The last time I went, it was for Tinnitus, and they massages my jaw...Now that was WIERD...and unhelpful. 

Speaking of which, my ears have been ringing of the hook the past few days. 

I am working in my office for a change...I have 2 real estate listings and income tax prep to do, all in the next few weeks. The old saying "use it or lose it" is sooo very true, and I absolutely have* lost it*!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe paint cans was a euphemism for sex.
> 
> That appointment was not what I was expecting. It was just a consultation.


That's what I thought, but she kept mentioning her husband...and with a fresh hip replacement, not much sex was happening.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

I slept through my alarm and thusly my shrink appointment


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I slept through my alarm and thusly my shrink appointment
> View attachment 5091565


Do 5 dabs (for medicinal purposes) and call in the morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The first none always is...Next time they start the torture  No, it won't be bad since you didn't have surgery...It will basically be like a day at the gym with a coach, and a free happy ending massage, without the happy ending.
> 
> The last time I went, it was for Tinnitus, and they massages my jaw...Now that was WIERD...and unhelpful.
> 
> ...


I was only there for the happy ending  This was mostly answering questions. Next appointment is to discuss the treatment plan. He suggested I cut my workouts to 20 minutes a day and resistance only... at least I took it as a suggestion lol. I don't really want to have to go there regularly, just help me figure out what's causing it. 

Do you wear a hearing aid? I seem to remember you saying something about that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do 5 dabs (for medicinal purposes) and call in the morning.


Check


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Have Rosie massage your arm.


When it was acting up bad last time she was giving me a massage every night. It's in such a weird spot you can't really get to it.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was only there for the happy ending  This was mostly answering questions. Next appointment is to discuss the treatment plan. He suggested I cut my workouts to 20 minutes a day and resistance only... at least I took it as a suggestion lol. I don't really want to have to go there regularly, just help me figure out what's causing it.
> 
> Do you wear a hearing aid? I seem to remember you saying something about that.


Yes I do...and they help with the Tinnitus. It's probably the stress. I can't even talk right currently, my voice sounds like someone elses!! People ask me what's wrong...I lie and tell them allergies, unless I know them well enough to tell the truth. 

I think I will get a lot better when spring gets here...either that or I have a brain tumor festering and I'll be dead soon. 

We shall see!! That's what got my grand dad, at about my age. Ugh!!

Hoping the cruise snaps me out of it!! 45 days to go! And I need to sell 2 houses and get my income taxes done before I leave...No pressure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do 5 dabs (for medicinal purposes) and call in the morning.


I just killed about half gram of stardawg LIVE resin


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes I do...and they help with the Tinnitus. It's probably the stress. I can't even talk right currently, my voice sounds like someone elses!! People ask me what's wrong...I lie and tell them allergies, unless I know them well enough to tell the truth.
> 
> I think I will get a lot better when spring gets here...either that or I have a brain tumor festering and I'll be dead soon.
> 
> ...


My grandfather got a brain tumor from melanoma. He went quick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes I do...and they help with the Tinnitus. It's probably the stress. I can't even talk right currently, my voice sounds like someone elses!! People ask me what's wrong...I lie and tell them allergies, unless I know them well enough to tell the truth.
> 
> I think I will get a lot better when spring gets here...either that or I have a brain tumor festering and I'll be dead soon.
> 
> ...



45 days is going to go by in the blink of an eye. Do you get cell signal on a cruise? It would be nice if you could totally disconnect and unwind.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Y’all better get in here


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No. Voodoo witch doctors, I haven't had a positive experience with one.


If you've ever done surgery on a spine it's obvious how you can't 'manipulate' that.



DarkWeb said:


> Those are who you need to see.


I've done a number of ACD&F's courtesy of chiropractors. They were always good for a neurosurgery practice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you've ever done surgery on a spine it's obvious how you can't 'manipulate' that.
> 
> 
> I've done a number of ACD&F's courtesy of chiropractors. They were always good for a neurosurgery practice.


Like I said "not everyone is good at what they do" you maybe have seen the bad examples.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

A chiropractor that says you won't get sick if you're in alignment is a quack. 

But you can still have "mechanical" problems. Not just "muscular"......muscles can pull like a MF'er and pull things out of alignment.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The first none always is...Next time they start the torture  No, it won't be bad since you didn't have surgery...It will basically be like a day at the gym with a coach, and a free happy ending massage, without the happy ending.
> 
> The last time I went, it was for Tinnitus, and they massages my jaw...Now that was WIERD...and unhelpful.
> 
> ...


LOL, they were checking for TMJ.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Like I said "not everyone is good at what they do" you maybe have seen the bad examples.


I agree fixing their neck fractures would say that by definition. Anyway like I was saying they were good for a few surgeries and consult's per year. I'd go to a Sport's Medicine practice. BTW doctors will refer you to them, mostly we saw them as over priced massage therapists. 


DarkWeb said:


> A chiropractor that says you won't get sick if you're in alignment is a quack.
> 
> But you can still have "mechanical" problems. Not just "muscular"......muscles can pull like a MF'er and pull things out of alignment.


If you've seen and worked on muscle insertion and origin a moment's manipulation won't fix anything but the laying on of hands and massage can feel great. You'd be better off with a deep tissue massage (Rolfing).


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I agree fixing their neck fractures would say that by definition. Anyway like I was saying they were good for a few surgeries and consult's per year. I'd go to a Sport's Medicine practice. BTW doctors will refer you to them, mostly we saw them as over priced massage therapists.
> 
> If you've seen and worked on muscle insertion and origin a moment's manipulation won't fix anything but the laying on of hands and massage can feel great. You'd be better off with a deep tissue massage (Rolfing).


Yeah I had the massage too. Just before I needed adjustment because it helped the spasms. 

But you're right.....my shoulder and everything else wasn't fixed by that 

You may have seen the worst case scenarios. But you are not correct in lumping them all together. Sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I had the massage too. Just before I needed adjustment because it helped the spasms.
> 
> But you're right.....my shoulder and everything else wasn't fixed by that
> 
> You may have seen the worst case scenarios. But you are not correct in lumping them all together. Sorry


I'm sure you are right, thank you, for the correction.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5091618


Not even close.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 45 days is going to go by in the blink of an eye. Do you get cell signal on a cruise? It would be nice if you could totally disconnect and unwind.


Yes, the next 45 days should go by quick as I will be busier than I have been.

I do have a wifi package on board but it is notoriously slow. I am hoping to be able to disconnect from everything. Not sure if my new phone will work or not. I should be in signal range the first 2 days as we drift down the coast. 1st stop is in Norfolk, VA. for a few hours. I probably won't even get off the ship there!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

Peppers and onions and chicken tenderloins sautéing. I speak French.

That stardawg has me flattened


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

@curious2garden what’s ABCDF&G


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @curious2garden what’s ABCDF&G











ACDF: Anterior Cervical Discectomy and Fusion


Anterior cervical discectomy may be performed to relieve neck pain and other pain due to spinal cord or nerve root pressure from a cervical disc herniation.




www.spine-health.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

I don’t want anyone to touch me. I’d punch a bitch. I punched my dentist, liar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> don’t want anyone to touch me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, the next 45 days should go by quick as I will be busier than I have been.
> 
> I do have a wifi package on board but it is notoriously slow. I am hoping to be able to disconnect from everything. Not sure if my new phone will work or not. I should be in signal range the first 2 days as we drift down the coast. 1st stop is in Norfolk, VA. for a few hours. I probably won't even get off the ship there!


Is it going to the Caribbean? Sorry you probably said earlier.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t want anyone to touch me. I’d punch a bitch.* I punched my dentist*, liar.


Did you really??  I'll bet a few of them have been punched...Lot's of people hate dentists. I don't think anyone really enjoys their work. I have a mouthful of dentals work...Probably put a few kids through college.



Laughing Grass said:


> Is it going to the Caribbean? Sorry you probably said earlier.


Bermuda baby!! Temps should be mid 70's

You and your gal should come...Leaves out of NYC April 10.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you really??  I'll bet a few of them have been punched...Lot's of people hate dentists. I don't think anyone really enjoys their work. I have a mouthful of dentals work...Probably put a few kids through college.
> 
> 
> Bermuda baby!! Temps should be mid 70's
> ...


I did.
He said it won’t hurt. I said if it does I’m punching you in the gut.
The dental assistant held him for me cause it hurt, big time.


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do 5 dabs (for medicinal purposes) and call in the morning.







I have set this as a ringtone for most medical related calls I have to do business with.


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, the next 45 days should go by quick as I will be busier than I have been.
> 
> I do have a wifi package on board but it is notoriously slow. I am hoping to be able to disconnect from everything. Not sure if my new phone will work or not. I should be in signal range the first 2 days as we drift down the coast. 1st stop is in Norfolk, VA. for a few hours. I probably won't even get off the ship there!


Norfolk Va for a few hours is hardly worth the time unless you just want another notch in your traveling belt.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Norfolk Va for a few hours is hardly worth the time unless you just want another notch in your traveling belt.


Yeah I won't even get off the ship there...I have been to Williamsburg countless times. I'll save my legs for Bermuda...3 days there. 

I'll be in the Thermal spa hopefully while we are in Virginia...This place rocks. It's an exclusive spa on the bow of the ship, and you only get access if you have a spa room or buy a ticket. They only sell around 100 tickets so it is never crowded, and no kids allowed. Amazing views, and the place to relax. Only bad part is no bar in there, but you can bring in a drink and/or snack...or your vaporizer discreetly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got to eat and finish watching that weird french robot movie, it's hilarious.
> Definitely get toasted for that.


I gave that movie a chance. Could not get into it. 

I must not have enough drugs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you really??  I'll bet a few of them have been punched...Lot's of people hate dentists. I don't think anyone really enjoys their work. I have a mouthful of dentals work...Probably put a few kids through college.
> 
> 
> Bermuda baby!! Temps should be mid 70's
> ...


I think I’d go stir crazy on a cruise ship. 

We’re planning to get together with friends for a week in NJ at the end of may.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyone ever see this?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone ever see this?


Couldn't get away with that today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Finnish Cross-Country Skier Suffers Frozen Penis at 2022 Winter Olympics


Finnish cross-country skier Remi Lindholm dealt with an unfortunate injury during the men’s 50km event at the 2022 Winter Olympics.




www.nbclosangeles.com





I have a few questions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't get away with that today!


You need to watch it  


It's cool lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finnish Cross-Country Skier Suffers Frozen Penis at 2022 Winter Olympics
> 
> 
> Finnish cross-country skier Remi Lindholm dealt with an unfortunate injury during the men’s 50km event at the 2022 Winter Olympics.
> ...


I feel bad......

But if he knew what he was doing he'd have protection..........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I feel bad......
> 
> But if he knew what he was doing he'd have protection..........


I don't see how a condom would have helped... but what do I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't see how a condom would have helped... but what do I know.


No you need a sock at that point lol


Something thicker....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to watch it


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No you need a sock at that point lol
> 
> 
> Something thicker....


crocheted for her pleasure?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope


Yeah....sure nope....lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

Man O man it did not listen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2022)

Rest well wake and bake


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2022)

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife what's going on? Little early, no?

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Jeffislovinlife what's going on? Little early, no?
> 
> SH420


Pain and out of smoke until later today hopefully


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pain and out of smoke until later today hopefully


Dude, come over! I got you covered. 
Beam up scotty, this planet sucks! Bring Jeff! Let's get this mother fkr high!

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah shit happen hopefully you are having a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah shit happen hopefully you are having a better night


I was. Went to a hockey game, my team actually won! 'Bout fuckin time. Got home and I'm trippin. 
I know it's work... I know I'm doing my best as is my team... but fk! 
I'm good but it's, just fuck 
Seriously... curious2garden needs a new fkn car! Lol 
I still love what I do and where I do it

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2022)

BTW, sorry your up. Hope you get some relief ASAP.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> BTW, sorry your up. Hope you get some relief ASAP.
> 
> SH420


Thanks for that and I'm jealous BTW I haven't tripped in long long long long time lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and I'm jealous BTW I haven't tripped in long long long long time lol


Meh, not a good trip. Just a mental fk. 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Everyone is playing hookey today around here, last chance for a snow day.
"Snow fog " coming down, a new form of hell.

It's been in the 60's, now bitter cold, so fog banks are lifting and snow is falling.
Just not even going to look at it, maybe it will go away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Good morning beautiful 
Gonna get in the 80’s today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Morning








Happy Friday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh yeah, happy Friday


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm just looking forward to later today, thats the fun part vs drinking and dabbing on a beach....








edit: (I just realized thats how I fell and stretched my shoulder out a month ago)


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm just looking forward to later today, thats the fun part vs drinking and dabbing on a beach....
> 
> (I just realized thats how I fell and stretched my shoulder out a month ago)


Better take the first one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

And everything is white again


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Meh, not a good trip. Just a mental fk.
> 
> SH420


Damit now I feel stupid I misunderstood you


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damit now I feel stupid I misunderstood you


What?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And everything is white again View attachment 5091908


Can we get an Ew Emoji PLEASE


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.  
Winter is exhausting...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

@DarkWeb there is not enough snow at Jeff’s


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb there is not enough snow at Jeff’s


You can still see the deck spacing. Might be able to make a few snow balls lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can still see the deck spacing. Might be able to make a few snow balls lol


Before we moved to Florida, the first time, there was a major blizzard where we lived. I remember there was a snow drift to my bedroom window upstairs. The plows pushed the snow twice as high as the cars.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb there is not enough snow at Jeff’s


Not nice why so mean to me lol coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not nice why so mean to me lol coffee coffee coffee


Here take a dab or 5


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

O sure tease me now 


Paul Drake said:


> Here take a dab or 5


I've not made it to the pot store yet


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here take a dab or 5


That's my plan, I got a cone coated with MAC1 for chores.
I'll probably misplace it a couple times today, then get dabbin high and find it again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O sure tease me now
> 
> I've not made it to the pot store yet


Go man go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O sure tease me now
> 
> I've not made it to the pot store yet


Strap a sleigh to Odin and get going!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's my plan, I got a cone coated with MAC1 for chores.
> I'll probably misplace it a couple times today, then get dabbin high and find it again.


I gotta do dishes, which I hate. After the mess I made last night, I needed that dollop of resin. Although there’s too much indica in this hybrid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go man go





Laughing Grass said:


> Strap a sleigh to Odin and get going!


I'm working on it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> ......snip......
> Seriously... *curious2garden needs a new fkn car!* Lol
> I still love what I do and where I do it
> 
> SH420


Yes, yes she does! Thank you for noticing. Congrats on your team winning (finally)


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm working on it


Angel doesn’t care


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 25, 2022)

looks like my cat yesterday after getting a contact buzz from Don Mega.... was out for 12 hours haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Angel doesn’t care
> View attachment 5091947


I know that feeling


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Strap a sleigh to Odin and get going!


Better yet give him a note, some cash and send him on his own.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that feeling View attachment 5091948


He's looks busy, waiting for the mailman right now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Better yet give him a note, some cash and send him on his own.


My wife is my care giver and it is very expensive on the recreational side


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> He's looks busy, waiting for the mailman right now.


 rabbit and squirrels cats hell even in Snowflake or two and the mailman lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Have you tried Hoka One ?


I've been struggling finding new sneakers. Asics changed their last and their shoes are no longer stable enough, my supination is also increasing. Anyway I bought a pair of Brooks, a shoe I've worn before, and they are ok but I'm still supinating enough to lower my miles. Hoka's, stability shoe the Arahi, has been out of stock. Recently they got the new Hoka Arahi 6 in stock and I bought a pair.



Yesterday was the first day the lateral side of my foot did not hurt from supination in my new Hoka's. I'm so very happy with them.
Thanks Bob!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Better yet give him a note, some cash and send him on his own.


Who would say no to that face.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, yes she does! Thank you for noticing. Congrats on your team winning (finally)


Did you ever get your Probe running? 

What a great name for a car!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Sooooo I lost my wedding band.

Ordinarily it’s beside my bed but it’s gone!

I looked everywhere. We’ll almost everywhere…
Must have fallen in lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who would say no to that face.
> 
> View attachment 5091961


I'll see that Odin and raise you a Milo!


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Better yet give him a note, some cash and send him on his own.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've been struggling finding new sneakers. Asics changed their last and their shoes are no longer stable enough, my supination is also increasing. Anyway I bought a pair of Brooks, a shoe I've worn before, and they are ok but I'm still supinating enough to lower my miles. Hoka's, stability show the Arahi, has been out of stock. Recently they got the new Hoka Arahi 6 in stock and I bought a pair.
> 
> View attachment 5091960
> 
> ...


Matches your hair


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sooooo I lost my wedding band.
> 
> Ordinarily it’s beside my bed but it’s gone!
> 
> ...


That is an impressive feat right there!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll see that Odin and raise you a Milo!
> View attachment 5091964


Adorable! He can be the musher!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you ever get your Probe running?
> 
> What a great name for a car!


Probe runs like a raped Ape. She has only about 10-15k on her new engine, new turbo, new tires etc.... My husband's commuter, '96 Accord is now starting and he's going through the post engine change checklist to get it buttoned up and then selling it. Luckily I have a 2018 Civic that is my daily driver  I wanted to start getting a new car every 3 years so I'd stay in dealer's warranty. My hub is getting too old to have to do maintenance. Although he still works on his pickup truck LOL.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Thanks you lokie, THAT was exactly the video I saw in my head!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That is an impressive feat right there!


I picked up the bong and it made a noise? Thought wtf?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sooooo I lost my wedding band.
> 
> Ordinarily it’s beside my bed but it’s gone!
> 
> ...


Girl, you have skillz.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll see that Odin and raise you a Milo!
> View attachment 5091964


Play play can we play


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Probe runs like a raped Ape. She has only about 10-15k on her new engine, new turbo, new tires etc.... My husband's commuter, '96 Accord is now starting and he's going through the post engine change checklist to get it buttoned up and then selling it. Luckily I have a 2018 Civic that is my daily driver  I wanted to start getting a new car every 3 years so I'd stay in dealer's warranty. My hub is getting too old to have to do maintenance. Although he still works on his pickup truck LOL.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


All dudes work on their pickup don’t they?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That is an impressive feat right there!


Paul Drake type impressive eh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Play play can we play View attachment 5091965


God I’m so glad I’ve got a sleeper.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Girl, you have skillz.


Paul Drake at your service


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> All dudes work on their pickup don’t they?


Yea, gals in jeans like that, we take them n the dawg to the holler, and do some fishing.









Top 15 Things Found in Every Country Song


Country is a genre with a long history; however, a lot of today’s contemporary country hits seem skewed towards the “bro country” set. They’re certainly catchy songs, and a lot of songs featuring near




www.therichest.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, gals in jeans like that, we take them n the dawg to the holler, and do some fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But no country music when I take her fishn please.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> But no country music when I take her fishn please.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Paul Drake type impressive eh?


It's like super powers while high! I don't even think I could toss that in there sober from an inch away


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's like super powers while high! I don't even think I could toss that in there sober from an inch away


I'm stumped on getting it out of there.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm stumped on getting it out of there.


I hear tell of shatter, but I assume that's something that goes into the glass, not that you're supposed to DO to glass


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm stumped on getting it out of there.


Mouth piece and neck are wider. It fell in, it had to come out.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm stumped on getting it out of there.


Remove the down stem (I'd forget that part and drop it), then give it a quick swirl and turn it upside down. If that doesn't work, add more water, stronger swirl and do it again. It will get past the Ice ledges upright


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Bamboo kebab stick to move it past the ice trap, if cursing and shaking doesn't work first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mouth piece and neck are wider. It fell in, it had to come out.


Hope you have one of these


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hope you have one of these
> 
> View attachment 5091973


Is that to trick people out of money?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> All dudes work on their pickup don’t they?


Often if they own a Ford!! (like me)


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is that to trick people out of money?


What isn't?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What isnt?


Reasonably priced rice and beans? I dunno...


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 25, 2022)

well you can clean silver with just foil and salt bath soo maybe it works like that XD


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Probe runs like a raped Ape. She has only about 10-15k on her new engine, new turbo, new tires etc.... My husband's commuter, '96 Accord is now starting and he's going through the post engine change checklist to get it buttoned up and then selling it. Luckily I have a 2018 Civic that is my daily driver  I wanted to start getting a new car every 3 years so I'd stay in dealer's warranty. My hub is getting too old to have to do maintenance. Although he still works on his pickup truck LOL.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


*raped ape*
1) something that goes wicked freakin fast
2) something going like a bat out of hell

LOL I'm stealing that one.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Hehe I’m high


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Bamboo kebab stick to move it past the ice trap, if cursing and shaking doesn't work first.


ROFLMAO!! My method will work as long as you don't curse. If you curse it becomes afraid to emerge and then you need to go 'fishing' 

NB: You can't even curse silently in your own head, wedding bands are very sensitive.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Often if they own a Ford!! (like me)


Fix or repair daily!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> well you can clean silver with just foil and salt bath soo maybe it works like that XD


Toothpaste


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL I'm stealing that one.


Talking about her car, right?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Fiat = Fix it again Tony


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Fix or repair daily!


Found on road dead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is that to trick people out of money?


I haven't found anything that cleans jewelry as well as an ultrasonic bath.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *raped ape*
> 1) something that goes wicked freakin fast
> 2) something going like a bat out of hell
> 
> LOL I'm stealing that one.


I stole it from my husband so that seems fair.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Toothpaste


too much work aluminum foil salt and water tommorow shiny as fuck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I stole it from my husband so that seems fair.


Had to google it lol, I assumed raped ape was bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't found anything that cleans jewelry as well as an ultrasonic bath.


We had huge ultrasonic baths in Central Supply (always linked to the OR). It wasn't infrequent the CS folks would clean the women's jewelry for them. They looked amazing when done.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google it lol, I assumed raped ape was bad.


Literally it probably is.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2022)

The weatherman was wrong again....No 8-12", but a crusty 2" to plow. It was 20 degrees F and raining...Not sure how that happens!!




Paul Drake said:


> Found on road dead


And lastly, For Old Retired Drivers


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> too much work aluminum foil salt and water tommorow shiny as fuck


No foil on those stones thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The weatherman was wrong again....No 8-12", but a crusty 2" to plow. It was 20 degrees F and raining...Not sure how that happens!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours are never EVER wrong anymore. They just change the 'forecast' to a postcast and there you go. It's so f'n irritating.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Baking soda and vinegar should do the trick too


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ours are never EVER wrong anymore. They just change the 'forecast' to a postcast and there you go. It's so f'n irritating.


How can someone get paid to be right 50% of the time?


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 25, 2022)

i just hate vinegar smell


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> i just hate vinegar smell


Toothpaste yo


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> i just hate vinegar smell


Where you been btw?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Toothpaste yo


toothpaste is very abrasive, I wouldn't use it on gold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We had huge ultrasonic baths in Central Supply (always linked to the OR). It wasn't infrequent the CS folks would clean the women's jewelry for them. They looked amazing when done.


Come for surgery get your jewelry cleaned. I got the one I posted for christmas a few years ago, works really well for being so small adn cheap.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 25, 2022)

did you see that ultrasonic bath for your family jewels you become impotent for a week XD some german girl invented it last year


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can we get an Ew Emoji PLEASE


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Before we moved to Florida, the first time, there was a major blizzard where we lived. I remember there was a snow drift to my bedroom window upstairs. The plows pushed the snow twice as high as the cars.








1977 Ohio Statewide Blizzard - Ohio History Central







ohiohistorycentral.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> did you see that ultrasonic bath for your family jewels you become impotent for a week XD some german girl invented it last year


Idk you. Sorry, where you been? I vaguely remember the name.
Tell us all about yourself Haze. Have some dabs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Country? Bahaha


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Whatever works brother, go for it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Country? Bahaha


The wife is into country, that is one of my favorite video's she watches.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> The wife is into country, that is one of my favorite video's she watches.


You go rat


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

YouTube tv, favorite genre mix


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You go rat


You would understand why if you watched it, the eye candy is impressive.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> You would understand why if you watched it, the eye candy is impressive.


Understand. I’d like to like the music


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

And this one...


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> And this one...
> 
> View attachment 5092016


Yeah but Madonna has strippers lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Country? Bahaha


Pop Country is just so boring and repetitive, then it just grates on my nerves generally.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

The names man I've got sit in one of those bake session AKA business meetings


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

And here we go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Pop Country is just so boring and repetitive, then it just grates on my nerves generally.


This is about as country as I can tolerate.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 25, 2022)

Some country is pretty nice...


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Anything Raul Malo and/or The Mavericks do is aces with me. I wear my sappy heart on my sleeve with pride.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here we go View attachment 5092047


Does that look like a scene out of aliens to anybody else he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he it works


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does that look like a scene out of aliens to anybody else he he he ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha he it works


I see Kuato


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Just came back from the grocery store. Everything's sky high and people are going after flour. There's been some reporting on just how much of the global wheat supply depends on Russia and Ukraine. #LifeDuringWartime


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! My method will work as long as you don't curse. If you curse it becomes afraid to emerge and then you need to go 'fishing'
> 
> NB: You can't even curse silently in your own head, wedding bands are very sensitive.


Cussing about lost jewelry is expected.

Cussing while searching for said jewelry is incentive for everyone within hearing distance to search as well.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk you. Sorry, where you been? I vaguely remember the name.
> Tell us all about yourself Haze. Have some dabs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

lokie said:


>


God I love that


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

420sop21 said:


> Top quality marijuana available
> Crescendo is often chosen to treat conditions such as chronic pain, depression, chronic stress or anxiety, insomnia and mood swings. Crescendo buds have oversized bright neon green fluffy spade-shaped nugs with long thin orange hairs and a thick frosty coating of tiny white crystal trichomes. As you pull apart each sparkling little nugget, aromas of sweet woods and chemicals are released with a touch of berry, too. The flavor is on the sweeter side, with ripe berries and sweet woods dancing across your tongue.
> For more details visit https://topcannastore.com/


Dat’s funny


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> God I love that


Have you seen this rare tidbit?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> Have you seen this rare tidbit?


Check out YouTube for their readings as different characters. Terrific


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Steak sandwiches for lunch


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

420sop21 said:


> Top quality marijuana available
> Crescendo is often chosen to treat conditions such as chronic pain, depression, chronic stress or anxiety, insomnia and mood swings. Crescendo buds have oversized bright neon green fluffy spade-shaped nugs with long thin orange hairs and a thick frosty coating of tiny white crystal trichomes. As you pull apart each sparkling little nugget, aromas of sweet woods and chemicals are released with a touch of berry, too. The flavor is on the sweeter side, with ripe berries and sweet woods dancing across your tongue.
> For more details visit https://topcannastore.com/product/crescendo-kush/


Advertisements need to be approved by the admins and do not belong in W&B.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Advertisements need to be approved by the admins and do not belong in W&B.


Dammit @raratt I was in the market for neon green fluffy spade-shaped nugs. I can only grow dense nugs


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dammit @raratt I was in the market for neon green fluffy spade-shaped nugs. I can only grow dense nugs


I think the dense was used up by the posting individual.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think the dense was used up by the posting individual.


Trying to sell weed on a *growing* site never made any sense to me.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 25, 2022)

I swear some of these fly by night, quack companies would try to run naked across a football field.
Waving their advertisement flag before they get caught.

It's funny though.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to sell weed on a *growing* site never made any sense to me.


Not everyone is capable of it or has the facility/hardware?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to sell weed on a *growing* site never made any sense to me.


He just spammed a thread from 2009, some other noob was trying to give advise to a dead plant and he joined in, brilliant.

I give up right here, need a dab.
Dialing in the space heater and starting up the tent in the basement, dog can't eat them here...


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I swear some of these fly by night, quack companies would try to run naked across a football field.
> Waving their advertisement flag before they get caught.
> 
> It's funny though.


Give me tequila and I'd do it...although anymore it would just repulse people.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 25, 2022)

The bottle is on the other side of the field......

GO get it!


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> The bottle is on the other side of the field......
> 
> GO get it!


Sorry, need it for inspiration before hand, not falling for the carrot trick again...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Give me tequila and I'd do it...although anymore it would just repulse people.


Let's split it so we can both have a laugh


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh and who's gonna help with my wood? I need to get some in


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

It's funny, Most people try NOT to catch the naked guy on the field, but there's always one who like full contact handcuffs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not everyone is capable of it or has the facility/hardware?


you have to assume most are tho.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let's split it so we can both have a laugh
> View attachment 5092161


Now I want Beergaritas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let's split it so we can both have a laugh
> View attachment 5092161


I'll be there Tuesday. Dry Feb will be over.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's funny, Most people try NOT to catch the naked guy on the field, but there's always one who like full contact handcuffs


Gay!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Now I want Beergaritas


I don't know if I'd try that. And I will usually try anything once.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you have to assume most are tho.


I’ve got so much equipment. I wish wino would get in there and work lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know if I'd try that. And I will usually try anything once.


Have you ever jumped off a bridge?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *I’ve got so much equipment.* I wish wino would get in there and work lol


That just.........well I'm gonna leave it at that


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Have you ever jumped off a bridge?


LOL what do you think?


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trying to sell weed on a *growing* site never made any sense to me.




I see what you did there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5092163
> 
> I see what you did there.


That's fucking weird lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

I quit winter right here and took a nap.
Now my wife came home, said "No, winter's not over"
I think it's a standoff!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got so much equipment. I wish wino would get in there and work lol


It's too bad those grobo cabinets are so expensive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5092163
> 
> I see what you did there.


I missed it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's too bad those grobo cabinets are so expensive.


Amen sister! Some day.
I need a concierge


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's too bad those grobo cabinets are so expensive.


I forget. We’re they expensive in CAD or usd?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I quit winter right here and took a nap.
> Now my wife came home, said "No, winter's not over"
> I think it's a standoff!
> 
> View attachment 5092164


LOL then it'll snow again and you're not going to find a shovel.......so you start the snowblower up only to find the shovel in a few minutes. Ask me how I know  

























Actually it was a round sled I found and it wrapped itself around the augers! I had to shorten a sawzall blade to super short and make an insane amount of cuts to get it out. I was a little mad and no one leaves their stuff out in the way anymore. LOL yeah I wish


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know if I'd try that. And I will usually try anything once.


3 beers 2cups of Quervo gold and one can of minute maid lime aid Mix with ice 
Strong and a hit anywhere I've brought it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I forget. We’re they expensive in CAD or usd?


2K USD 









Grow Box Gen 2


The Grobo Premium and Solid are fully automated hydroponic grow boxes. Easily grow high-quality plants every time. Plug it in, plant your seed and watch it grow.




www.grobo.io


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

Screw it I have enough wood to last till the morning. Then I'll get it...........lol morning wood


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> ......I was a little mad and no one leaves their stuff out in the way anymore. LOL yeah I wish


I know, 9yr olds don't want to hear you go on and on about "Shear Pins" ever again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I know, 9yr olds don't want to hear you go and on about "Shear Pins" ever again.


They didn't break. I shut it down quick but this newer blower I have has a bunch of them.......the auger is sectioned into I think three on each side. It chews through damn near anything. Just not plastic sleds lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2K USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I wouldn't use their nutrients on my worst enemies plants, looking at the automated feeding it looks like they've designed it so you're stuck using their chems no matter what. Might work great for micro-greens but I wouldn't let a pot plant grow near that thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2K USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GD


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL then it'll snow again and you're not going to find a shovel.......so you start the snowblower up only to find the shovel in a few minutes. Ask me how I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me last winter with a heavy duty rubber door mat a certain someone decided to put out. Took a good half hour to cut it out of the augers....on my birthday.

Today, the steel cable that operates my plow snapped within the first 2 minutes. A nap was in order after that. Now I can't get woke back up. But the driveway is clear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was me last winter with a heavy duty rubber door mat a certain someone decided to put out. Took a good half hour to cut it out of the augers....on my birthday.
> 
> Today, the steel cable that operates my plow snapped within the first 2 minutes. A nap was in order after that. Now I can't get woke back up. But the driveway is clear.


@manfredo 
I think I said last winter how I replaced my cable with a flat tiedown strap? Works slick and if it tears just let some more out and tie it on. It's so much better.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @manfredo
> I think I said last winter how I replaced my cable with a flat tiedown strap? Works slick and if it tears just let some more out and tie it on. It's so much better.


I remember that and I did look into them...Not sure why I decided to go with cable again...But I do the same thing with the cable...Just pull it out a little further and tie it...So much easier than replacing the hook. Until I need to take the plow off that is.  . 

I'm doing a Jeff....Coffee at 7 pm. I wanted to do some transplanting today, but it didn't happen. I did do a little sorting, and sprayed Regalia and Venerate on my gals in veg...The Friday routine. 

Dinnertime...Something frozen and easy...Chicken Cordon Blue or frozen pizza....with a side salad for good measures,


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got so much equipment. I wish wino would get in there and work lol


See you need a houseboy!! I'll even share my room with the press...Just no knocking on my door before 9 am. I know you rise before the crack of dawn, and like dabbing at 4:20 am. I might get up to pee then but that is all.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 25, 2022)

I think I'd eat both....... Shrivel up from the sodium too!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm dabbin, trying to dial in my tent space heater and fire up the spring grow.
Pretty close now 78-81f, just need to get some humidity in there. 

Watermelon gelato smells and tastes amazing, guava hits all the fruit notes too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Yummy lasagna


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2022)

I "had to" add chocolate and nuts and bananas to hide the fact the ice cream is freezer burned. I think it will do the trick for a bedtime snack.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)

Now u guys are making me hungry...wth..lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2022)

Smoking this and then going to go and stare at the ceiling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.  
Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.
> Any fun weekend plans?


Good morning glory 
No weekend plans. Want to make some?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glory
> No weekend plans. Want to make some?


Sure, I wanna have a potluck! And play stupid party games


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sure, I wanna have a potluck! And play stupid party games


Oh yeah, like pin the tail on @manfredo and bobbing for buds?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

Ahhh my blue heron is back!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, like pin the tail on @manfredo and bobbing for buds?!


Yeah! And a version of truth and dare where we all get super high!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

@DarkWeb you play board games with your kids?
We always played Risk with my dad. Taught us how to be cut throat!

Ding you’ve got mail


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sure, I wanna have a potluck! And play stupid party games


 I'll make a pitcher of Beergaritas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Morning






I'm trying......I got this. 

How's it going today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'll make a pitcher of Beergaritas.


No beer in mine please


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD AT ALL*!*


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long day yesterday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Long day yesterday?


Yeah, just tired.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, just tired.


Wishing you a restful weekend.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, just tired.


----------



## 2absolute2purity2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Always start my day w WW. Cheers I really wanna get Chocolope for a wake n bake strain cuz i read its the perfect wake n bake strain so I really wish I could try it. Might be my next grow run choice


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How can someone get paid to be right 50% of the time?


I had a problem in surgery. I could smell a hot appendix. Many old surgeons could too (your breath smells like apples).


manfredo said:


> View attachment 5092398
> 
> I "had to" add chocolate and nuts and bananas to hide the fact the ice cream is freezer burned. I think it will do the trick for a bedtime snack.


Stoner tips and tricks! I found that if a food isn't particularly appealing I just need to add Cannabis to myself and it's much better.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I just need to add Cannabis to myself and it's much better.


 It can even make a bare Triscuit a tempting morsel.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It can even make a bare Triscuit a tempting morsel.


Someone might even put beer in a perfectly good margarita


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Someone might even put beer in a perfectly good margarita


You can substitute lime white claws, if the beer sounds unappealing


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You can substitute lime white claws, if the beer sounds unappealing


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5092569


It makes it bubbly!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It makes it bubbly!!!!


Ok


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 26, 2022)

Good morning. 

Been away doing some adulting and dealing with some family stuff.

Missed you guys


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

2absolute2purity2 said:


> Always start my day w WW. Cheers I really wanna get Chocolope for a wake n bake strain cuz i read its the perfect wake n bake strain so I really wish I could try it. Might be my next grow run choice


Hey I’m Paul Drake, nice to meet you.
I want chocolope too damnit.
I almost grew it.


----------



## 2absolute2purity2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey I’m Paul Drake, nice to meet you.
> I want chocolope too damnit.
> I almost grew it.


Hi, ty, ditto im newish to riu. Greybeardseeds has a 5 pack for only like 35$. Im probably gonna choose it for my next run but im deciding between chocolope, blue diesel, n laughing buddah.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Been away doing some adulting and dealing with some family stuff.
> 
> Missed you guys


Well me and Odin are happy to have you back


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey I’m Paul Drake, nice to meet you.
> I want chocolope too damnit.
> I almost grew it.


Chocolope sounds really tasty with coffee which would be perfection.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Chocolope sounds really tasty with coffee which would be perfection.


How you doing


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5092398
> 
> I "had to" add chocolate and nuts and bananas to hide the fact the ice cream is freezer burned. I think it will do the trick for a bedtime snack.


Nope, it didn't do the trick...I followed it with a plate of deli ham and cheddar cheese.

I think I hear the Raisin Bran calling my name. 

You'd think I was eating for 2 

I might need to vape more too, to offset the coffee at 7pm that seemed like a good idea at the time 


Paul Drake said:


> Ahhh my blue heron is back!View attachment 5092542View attachment 5092543


A Blue Jay was making all kinds of noise here yesterday....Looking for a mate I suspect. He just would not stop!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nope, it didn't do the trick...I followed it with a plate of deli ham and cheddar cheese.
> 
> I think I hear the Raisin Bran calling my name.
> 
> ...


What’s up pool boy?
Blue Jays bring luck but they can be mean.
Dab


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

You ready @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You ready @DarkWeb


Yup....boots are on, shell is zipped......just pulling up my suspenders now


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A Blue Jay was making all kinds of noise here yesterday....Looking for a mate I suspect. He just would not stop!!


I think our scrub jays are reusing their nest from last year. It is in the Bower vine that I have tied to the patio cover.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup....boots are on, shell is zipped......just pulling up my suspenders now
> View attachment 5092605


You take your clothes off for my fun. Literally half a mile from our old house


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

^^^
Anna Maria


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

Looks nice...I just came back from taking pictures of a frozen, vacant house....I was going to run the snowblower for them, but everything has already turned into a sheet of ice, so I just salted it heavily...and now I am chilled to the bone. Pizza for lunch...also frozen, lol.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 26, 2022)

There's a Player or two in here right?


----------



## 2absolute2purity2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> There's a Player or two in here right?
> View attachment 5092722


I LOVE Pokémon go. I play everyday


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

Dab you’re it @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab you’re it @DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5092753


Cocaine?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cocaine?


I'm guessing his driveway!!


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm guessing his driveway!!


I was hoping for stoned figure skating pics...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm guessing his driveway!!


LOL this is the driveway



Paul Drake said:


> Cocaine?


I've been called a powder whore


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

I’m dabbing 7 of 9 while y’all play in the snow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5092763


I've skied in 70°.........too hot


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've skied in 70°.........too hot


In shorts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In shorts?


Boxer briefs


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Boxer briefs


The first layer


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The first layer


Goggles too.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

OK already, these plants are apparently NOT going to up pot themselves, no matter how many days I wait...I dug out the bags...I sorted the clones, I have the soil ready....Just do it!

Apparently the folks at sustainable village are as big of procrastinators as me, because my Blumats have NOT shipped. I did get the order received email many days ago....Supposedly everything was in stock. Hmmmmm. I guess not everyone is Amazon.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

OK, I am gaining, but coffee is required for the next stage....





You can almost hear them saying "pick me, pick me". Notice I have my list, and checking it twice!!




Mmmmmm, coffee good!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cocaine?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

You are doing what to who and for what reason bad thoughts he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are doing what to who and for what reason bad thoughts he ha ha ha he he he


Aww shit there I go again talking to myself again


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww shit there I go again talking to myself again


I'm having a snack dilemma. Chocolate withdrawal. There is NONE in the house. Well unless I want to make cook and serve pudding....again


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

It is officially Sunday morning...Soooo, bacon and eggs?? No, JK, I need sleep. Maybe some cereal though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm having a snack dilemma. Chocolate withdrawal. There is NONE in the house. Well unless I want to make cook and serve pudding....again


Eat some peas


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

They will take care of your chocolate craving


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They will take care of your chocolate craving


I settled on Raisin Bran... 

Peas huh? With chocolate syrup???  

OK, attempting sleep...my body aches.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I settled on Raisin Bran...
> 
> Peas huh? With chocolate syrup???
> 
> OK, attempting sleep...my body aches.


Rest well coffee tomorrow morning


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

Why did they make it 4:20? This is way too early. 6:30 would have been fine.

Good morning. Happy Sunday.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 27, 2022)

Nothing says "420am" like green crack and coffee


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

Just got my 2nd cup. I think my Keurig has a swollen prostate.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Why did they make it 4:20? This is way too early. 6:30 would have been fine.
> 
> Good morning. Happy Sunday.


Tell that to my cats.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Oh yeah, good morning and I’m smoking a cherry diesel joint to get my mind right.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tell that to my cats.


Your cats aren't equipped with a snooze button?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Your cats aren't equipped with a snooze button?


Cats think people have a snooze button, they lick or poke it till you stop snoozing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Cats think people have a snooze button, they lick or poke it till you stop snoozing.


Well one of them literally sleeps with me and he only pops up when I get up, that’s Sparkee.
The other 2 are Torti girls, so they are loud and talk a lot anyway.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well one of them literally sleeps with me and he only pops up when I get up, that’s Sparkee.
> The other 2 are Torti girls, so they are loud and talk a lot anyway.
> View attachment 5092985


I discovered in the middle of the night that my small dog is no longer afraid of the bedroom stairs. She came and woke me up hopping into bed. It was startlingly cute.. 
When I got up to get coffee she claimed the middle spot, too. 


Good morning, chill ones. How goes?


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I discovered in the middle of the night that my small dog is no longer afraid of the bedroom stairs. She came and woke me up hopping into bed. It was startlingly cute..
> When I got up to get coffee she claimed the middle spot, too.
> View attachment 5093008
> 
> Good morning, chill ones. How goes?


Who owns who now?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I discovered in the middle of the night that my small dog is no longer afraid of the bedroom stairs. She came and woke me up hopping into bed. It was startlingly cute..
> When I got up to get coffee she claimed the middle spot, too.
> View attachment 5093008
> 
> Good morning, chill ones. How goes?


Sparkee sleeping on Angel who is under the covers


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Who owns who now?


I mean, I am convinced the older dog thinks that he is owned by the younger one. It's very funny. If I refuse him a treat, or food early he goes and whines at her next. If I can teach them how to use chewy autoship and the faucet I think they might be fine on their own!



Paul Drake said:


> Sparkee sleeping on Angel who is under the covers View attachment 5093009


The most comfortable seat in the house, obviously! Built in warmer that is set to "Not too hot, not too cold!"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I discovered in the middle of the night that my small dog is no longer afraid of the bedroom stairs. She came and woke me up hopping into bed. It was startlingly cute..
> When I got up to get coffee she claimed the middle spot, too.
> View attachment 5093008
> 
> Good morning, chill ones. How goes?


she looks like a black fennec fox,


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> she looks like a black fennec fox,


From Pokémon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5093011


Adorable!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

I’ve never seen a fox like that! I thought it was Pokémon


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Fennec


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> she looks like a black fennec fox,





Paul Drake said:


> From Pokémon?


I would NOT want a dog that could breathe fire. I love that parents in the Pokémon world are like "Honey, your legendary super whale can NOT come in for dinner. AND CLEAN UP THAT FIRE POOP!"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve never seen a fox like that! I thought it was Pokémon


We have them at the Toronto zoo.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have them at the Toronto zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5093014


Have you gone recently?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have them at the Toronto zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5093014


Wow


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have them at the Toronto zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5093014


Looks like a cat dog. Is a fox a dog or cat family? Or wtf is it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Looks like a cat dog. Is a fox a dog or cat family? Or wtf is it?


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have them at the Toronto zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5093014


While traveling, zoos are some of our favorite stops.


The Toronto zoo is a nice zoo. One of the few we have visited multiple times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Have you gone recently?


It‘s been a few years. I’m not really sure zoos should be a thing. Do you ever go to your local zoo? We have a ripley’s aquarium, that’s more my jam.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It‘s been a few years. I’m not really sure zoos should be a thing. Do you ever go to your local zoo? We have a ripley’s aquarium, that’s more my jam.
> 
> View attachment 5093021


Wow, is that the aquarium near you? What's your favorite water buddy to look at?
I do go to the zoos here in the summer/fall. One's free, and it's really fun, the other is kind of expensive and further away, but really nice. The aquarium costs money, but you can get dual tickets with the natural history museum for a better price. Is the one in Toronto really huge?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> While traveling, zoos are some of our favorite stops.
> View attachment 5093019
> 
> The Toronto zoo is a nice zoo. One of the few we have visited multiple times.


We also have a small zoo in the city core. They had a couple capybaras escape and stay on the lam for a month.









These capybaras escaped the zoo for a summer of love. Now they're back, with babies.


Last summer, a pair of capybaras escaped from Toronto's High Park Zoo. The "High Park Two" are now five. Meet the "capy-babies."




theworld.org


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> While traveling, zoos are some of our favorite stops.
> View attachment 5093019
> 
> The Toronto zoo is a nice zoo. One of the few we have visited multiple times.


I love watching the giraffes. So peaceful and elegant in their movements.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 27, 2022)

When my son was younger we took out a pair of tickets to the Boston Aquarium from our local library. 
Free, accept for parking, food, tolls, etc...

I was surprised to learn some of the other things a library has to offer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wow, is that the aquarium near you? What's your favorite water buddy to look at?
> I do go to the zoos here in the summer/fall. One's free, and it's really fun, the other is kind of expensive and further away, but really nice. The aquarium costs money, but you can get dual tickets with the natural history museum for a better price. Is the one in Toronto really huge?


I can get high and watch the jellyfish for hours.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> When my son was younger we took out a pair of tickets to the Boston Aquarium from our local library.
> Free, accept for parking, food, tolls, etc...
> 
> I was surprised to learn some of the other things a library has to offer.


Here you read with the Rays and get tickets. The kids do that is. Go Tampa.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

So who’s cooking for us?


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can get high and watch the jellyfish for hours.





https://www.montereybayaquarium.org/animals/live-cams/jelly-cam


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Good Morning!






Looks nice out.....sunny....18°. But the wind is crazy.

I'm a new uncle again! 

How's your day going?


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on becoming more avuncular.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potato human! 'Grats!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I love watching the giraffes. So peaceful and elegant in their movements.


Agreed 



SH420


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 27, 2022)

I know i rarely post here but morning ya'll, sunday funday

Farm life is now van life


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I know i rarely post here but morning ya'll, sunday funday
> 
> Farm life is now van life
> View attachment 5093050


Nice! Gentlemen techno-farmer now. The neighbors are going to look at you with the side-eye.

That must have a lot space to go from truck to van.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Nice! Gentlemen techno-farmer now. The neighbors are going to look at you with the side-eye.
> 
> That must have a lot space to go from truck to van.


Definetily an improvment to the chill lounge and legally not apart of the grow so smokeing in there is ok..grey area..never on shit though ...never

3 acre property... ill convince them to biuld me a greenhouse eventually. And go dutch style greenhouse light dep


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5093016


Fox's make the most bizarre screams that will make the hair on your neck stand up...It's really freaky / scary.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fox's make the most bizarre screams that will make the hair on your neck stand up...It's really freaky / scary.







SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420









Ding...Ding....Ding.........fuck stuck in my head


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2022)

Bacon and eggs, check, laundry under way, check, dishwasher loaded and running, check, Time to get my ugly butt in the shower!!

Gonna be a busy busy week for me....A reality check, and then some.

2 weeks from today the clocks spring ahead!! Come on springtime!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Bacon and eggs, check, laundry under way, check, dishwasher loaded and running, check, Time to get my ugly butt in the shower!!
> 
> Gonna be a busy busy week for me....A reality check, and then some.
> 
> 2 weeks from today the clocks spring ahead!! Come on springtime!!!!


You better get to packing your shit if you’re going to be our concierge!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

see ya later


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You better get to packing your shit if you’re going to be our concierge!


Just don't be expecting me on duty for your 4:20 am dab session  

I'm having a 2 pm coffee...Jeff is a bad influence!! Got puppy visitors coming and then I need to do a Lowes run. My buddy got an Australian Shepherd pup and damn does it have energy. I always spoil all doggy visitors with cheese, so they all love me.

Not my photo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just don't be expecting me on duty for your 4:20 am dab session
> 
> I'm having a 2 pm coffee...Jeff is a bad influence!! Got puppy visitors coming and then I need to do a Lowes run. My buddy got an Australian Shepherd pup and damn does it have energy. I always spoil all doggy visitors with cheese, so they all love me.
> 
> ...


He he he ha ha ha he he that's a good looking pup right there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

And the coffee is good


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

Barely missed the time check. Dabbing 7 of 9. I should say dolloping. Very even ride. Tastes pretty mellow too. 
was a good nap


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just don't be expecting me on duty for your 4:20 am dab session
> 
> I'm having a 2 pm coffee...Jeff is a bad influence!! Got puppy visitors coming and then I need to do a Lowes run. My buddy got an Australian Shepherd pup and damn does it have energy. I always spoil all doggy visitors with cheese, so they all love me.
> 
> ...


Puss. Idc, just say no, more for me. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just don't be expecting me on duty for your 4:20 am dab session
> 
> I'm having a 2 pm coffee...Jeff is a bad influence!! Got puppy visitors coming and then I need to do a Lowes run. My buddy got an Australian Shepherd pup and damn does it have energy. I always spoil all doggy visitors with cheese, so they all love me.
> 
> ...


Haven’t you ever just woken up at the same time every morning? Dat’s what’s going on. So I just stay up


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the coffee is good


Normally, but I washed down my eye vitamins on an empty stomach and it make me puke. They are nasty!!



Paul Drake said:


> Haven’t you ever just woken up at the same time every morning? Dat’s what’s going on. So I just stay up


My wake up time keeps getting later. It was 7 am, then 8 am, and now about 9-10...I am working on 8am again! But I am a night owl!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

Ribs you can eat with a spoon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

It's time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Normally, but I washed down my eye vitamins on an empty stomach and it make me puke. They are nasty!!
> 
> 
> My wake up time keeps getting later. It was 7 am, then 8 am, and now about 9-10...I am working on 8am again! But I am a night owl!


Not the coffee falt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2022)

O MY I'm full full


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's time View attachment 5093369


Love that the veggies are potatoes.
Green in my fridge.... it's not supposed to be.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 28, 2022)

Good morning, I married Sparkee in my dream! Hahaha


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

good chill, morning ones.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> good chill, morning ones.


Morning sleepy head.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning sleepy head.


Hey, I slept in until 6:30 today, feeling rebellious!
How is your day going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, I slept in until 6:30 today, feeling rebellious!
> How is your day going?


Been up since 5 and winobarbie woke at 2! I don’t know why insomniacs have to keep the whole house up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 28, 2022)

I think it’s nap time


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Morning






Nothing like waking up 10 minutes before you leave.

Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ruff hopefully it will work out for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Yuppers I'm so stoked right now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers I'm so stoked right now View attachment 5093604


I just transplanted my slymer into 2 gallon pots last night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just transplanted my slymer into 2 gallon pots last night.


Pictures please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

They’re still pretty tiny


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re still pretty tiny
> 
> View attachment 5093605


They are looking good to me and thanks for sharing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They are looking good to me and thanks for sharing


I'll hand feed them for the rest of the week then hook up the blumats next weekend. They're a little shocked right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm trying a new brand of coco, it's got batshit and mycorrhizae and some other goodies.


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

I wanna pop seedies so bad.... maybe just one.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

I just transplanted a few too, and I am thinking of doing a run of smaller plants.

I have to get cracking on sooo many projects...UGH. 



Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying a new brand of coco, it's got batshit and mycorrhizae and some other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5093612


I've never grown in coco before.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying a new brand of coco, it's got batshit and mycorrhizae and some other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5093612


And are you liking it so far


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers I'm so stoked right now View attachment 5093604


There seems to be 2 phenotypes....The dark dark green one, and then a lighter green one. They both look excellent, but I have not smoked either yet. I think they are very close to being ready to chop though....8 weeks in flower was yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I wanna pop seedies so bad.... maybe just one.


You going to be starting soon? How's the power issues? 



manfredo said:


> I just transplanted a few too, and I am thinking of doing a run of smaller plants.
> 
> I have to get cracking on sooo many projects...UGH.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's much difference between coco and dirt. It looks like dirt to me lol. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> And are you liking it so far


Can't really say yet. I was using Holland Basics coco, but they were sold out. The Fox Farm coco was double the price.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There seems to be 2 phenotypes....The dark dark green one, and then a lighter green one. They both look excellent, but I have not smoked either yet. I think they are very close to being ready to chop though....8 weeks in flower was yesterday


Pictures please lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You going to be starting soon? How's the power issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as @manfredo is I use #4 soil from nectar of the Gods


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You going to be starting soon? How's the power issues?
> 
> Can't really say yet. I was using Holland Basics coco, but they were sold out. The Fox Farm coco was double the price.


Probably another month out...

I always use the cheap coco, let us know how that stuff works!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Probably another month out...
> 
> I always use the cheap coco, let us know how that stuff works!


Brutal. Have you started smoking your recent harvest yet? How's the smoke?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brutal. Have you started smoking your recent harvest yet? How's the smoke?


I've tried 2 of the three, yeah. Bubba's sis is by far my favorite. It has this weird rubbery or chemically funk while burning, but tastes like any other bubba cross, a little earthy and kind of herbal. Peyote forum is a bubbly head high. Super fuzzy smiley, not so hot for my pain, but my roomie likes it a lot, and mixed with any of my old strains it makes a pretty nice salad bowl. The bruce banger I am too lazy to unpack. I have mostly been smoking the pistash from my previous harvest because it was on top 

How long did you veg this time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I've tried 2 of the three, yeah. Bubba's sis is by far my favorite. It has this weird rubbery or chemically funk while burning, but tastes like any other bubba cross, a little earthy and kind of herbal. Peyote forum is a bubbly head high. Super fuzzy smiley, not so hot for my pain, but my roomie likes it a lot, and mixed with any of my old strains it makes a pretty nice salad bowl. The bruce banger I am too lazy to unpack. I have mostly been smoking the pistash from my previous harvest because it was on top
> 
> How long did you veg this time?


I like that funky kinda taste, I"m really enjoying the gassy flavour of my most recent harvest. I think I was between weeks three and four when I flipped into flower. I am going to top and do some LST this time so I may take it a week further than the last grow. Do you have the roomie help you with harvesting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like that funky kinda taste, I"m really enjoying the gassy flavour of my most recent harvest. I think I was between weeks three and four when I flipped into flower. I am going to top and do some LST this time so I may take it a week further than the last grow. Do you have the roomie help you with harvesting?


Yeah! I hope the training is nice and easy. Do you top when the part you remove is small (like a fingernail pinch), or do you wait until the material is large enough to clone?

Nah, no help harvesting. I assume she would help if I asked. I am dubious of how helpful she would be, despite her being earnest and well meaning. She has yet to complain about the quality of my trim yet, which is the second I make her help. Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm not going crazy, just trying to keep an even canopy. I wasn't thrilled single cola untopped plan. I usually let them go an entire node further than I want and top it back. 

I'm surprised you haven't pulled her in as cheap labour... I've even had my sister help. She was really bad at it lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5093646


Should say Sharky not Jeff



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Should say Sharky not Jeff
> 
> View attachment 5093656
> 
> SH420


I'll share


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Should say Sharky not Jeff
> 
> View attachment 5093656
> 
> SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

I really like the way single topping, or one really big supercrop session makes them grow. Did you take all of the side branches off, for the single cola plant(s)? How even are you trying for, like how far above or below the canopy line is what you are aiming for in cm?

She has a black thumb... I think I got the whole 2 pounds chopped and trimmed in like 12 total hours this time (not including the drying time, obviously) and since 5 plants is the limit, I have no plans on expanding. I have a grow friend I have been teaching that I just moved closer to, and he has interest in helping me in exchange for lessons. I think I have my free labor lined up


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 28, 2022)

I love the way a single topped plant looks. Like a candelabra with the right strain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying a new brand of coco, it's got batshit and mycorrhizae and some other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5093612


This is no good for what I'm doing FML!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I really like the way single topping, or one really big supercrop session makes them grow. Did you take all of the side branches off, for the single cola plant(s)? How even are you trying for, like how far above or below the canopy line is what you are aiming for in cm?
> 
> She has a black thumb... I think I got the whole 2 pounds chopped and trimmed in like 12 total hours this time (not including the drying time, obviously) and since 5 plants is the limit, I have no plans on expanding. I have a grow friend I have been teaching that I just moved closer to, and he has interest in helping me in exchange for lessons. I think I have my free labor lined up


I just took the two lowest ones off for clones, otherwise it was au natural. I would like for all my tops to be at the same level or as close a possible so they have even access to the light. Maybe 12" 30 cm. 

How is she at making edibles?


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just took the two lowest ones off for clones, otherwise it was au natural. I would like for all my tops to be at the same level or as close a possible so they have even access to the light. Maybe 12" 30 cm.
> 
> How is she at making edibles?


Gotcha! That sounds way more uniform than any of my canopies, youbused to scrog, so it's probably natural for you, huh? 

She likes smoking joints. I would probably not give her any to experiment with until I have my grow space running. To preserve the stash...
She can hardly make a frozen pizza >.<


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Gotcha! That sounds way more uniform than any of my canopies, youbused to scrog, so it's probably natural for you, huh?
> 
> She likes smoking joints. I would probably not give her any to experiment with until I have my grow space running. To preserve the stash...
> She can hardly make a frozen pizza >.<


What I like and what I get are two very different things lol. I think it's almost impossible to achieve with seeds. Too many variations. I'm taking another stab at clones with this grow so we'll see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Bought two more bags of plain coco. Lol no I have to replant these damn things.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

For sure my neighbors know I'm growing weed now lol.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You going to be starting soon? How's the power issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you do with the used coco? Throw it away? Or can you use it a few times?

I did buy a brick once and mixed it in with some soil...IDK why now...Must have been in a recipe I was using....or something.

My "problem" with the soil I mix, is every batch varies a little bit...Sooo some are hotter than others, and occasionally I get myself into trouble.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What do you do with the used coco? Throw it away? Or can you use it a few times?
> 
> I did buy a brick once and mixed it in with some soil...IDK why now...Must have been in a recipe I was using....or something.
> 
> My "problem" with the soil I mix, is every batch varies a little bit...Sooo some are hotter than others, and occasionally I get myself into trouble.


I leave it for a couple weeks to fully dry out then we put it in garbage bags and my partner throws it out in a dumpster at work. Seems like a real hassle to try to reuse it.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

I have not topped a plant since I learned how to super crop, unless I snap a top off accidentally...And I haven't done that in a long time with the Sharpie trick and making sure they are watered ahead of time.

So why couldn't you use that stuff LG?? Because you want to add the nutes yourself? Save it for houseplants maybe...Grow some tomatoes in it maybe. I need to get some vegy seeds here soon.

Yeah tomorrow is MARCH!!!! Only another 2 months of Winter


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife I'll get you some pics of the 2 phenos of Chernobyl...Plus I have to check and see if I have the Slymer cut...I saved the label. I think so.
I know I am excited to chop them....well try them I should say. I'm gonna guess the green will be stronger. But that's purely a guess...and stronger isn't necessarily better, especially for me right now. 

OK, back to work for me...trying to break my slacking cycle. I even got up early today...Well early by MY standards, not you insomniacs!  

Road trip tomorrow to see the shoulder replacement dude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I'll get you some pics of the 2 phenos of Chernobyl...Plus I have to check and see if I have the Slymer cut...I saved the label. I think so.
> I know I am excited to chop them....well try them I should say. I'm gonna guess the green will be stronger. But that's purely a guess...and stronger isn't necessarily better, especially for me right now.
> 
> OK, back to work for me...trying to break my slacking cycle. I even got up early today...Well early by MY standards, not you insomniacs!
> ...


Awesome can't wait to see and the best of luck with your visit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have not topped a plant since I learned how to super crop, unless I snap a top off accidentally...And I haven't done that in a long time with the Sharpie trick and making sure they are watered ahead of time.
> 
> So why couldn't you use that stuff LG?? Because you want to add the nutes yourself? Save it for houseplants maybe...Grow some tomatoes in it maybe. I need to get some vegy seeds here soon.
> 
> Yeah tomorrow is MARCH!!!! Only another 2 months of Winter


My grandmother's birthday is Feb 29, she was born in 1928. If it was a leap year she'd be 24 years old. 

I guess it's what you know and are comfortable with. What I like about topping it it slows the vertical growth while allowing the lower shoots to catch up with the rest of the plant. 

It's amended coco with earthworm castings, bat guano, Norwegian kelp meal, oyster shell and dolomite lime. I won't be able to run my blumats. I'll have to let it dry out like soil and I have no way of knowing how much I should be feeding. Plain coco seems like a way better solution.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My grandmother's birthday is Feb 29, she was born in 1928. If it was a leap year she'd be 24 years old.
> 
> I guess it's what you know and are comfortable with. What I like about topping it it slows the vertical growth while allowing the lower shoots to catch up with the rest of the plant.
> 
> It's amended coco with earthworm castings, bat guano, Norwegian kelp meal, oyster shell and dolomite lime. I won't be able to run my blumats. I'll have to let it dry out like soil and I have no way of knowing how much I should be feeding. Plain coco seems like a way better solution.


I'm confused I've always heard that Coco has to be watered everyday???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm confused I've always heard that Coco has to be watered everyday???


with all the amendments it's more like soil than coco.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2022)

I use this stuff, reasonably priced.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I use this stuff, reasonably priced.
> View attachment 5093817


Plant right in the bag?


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Plant right in the bag?


7 gallon pots.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> 7 gallon pots.


You are not going by their directions lol it's what it says. Sounds easy


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You are not going by their directions lol it's what it says. Sounds easy


I buy 3 cu ft bags, a bit easier to move pots.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I use this stuff, reasonably priced.
> View attachment 5093817


The ingredients sound very similar to fox farms coco loco


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

I've never used straight coco. Mixed up lots of soil and anything in hydro it was nft or hydroton in f&d. Coco in dtw sounds interesting.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The ingredients sound very similar to fox farms coco loco


Except I can get 3 cu ft for less than $20.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Except I can get 3 cu ft for less than $20.


I've spent $160 on coco in the past two days


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> with all the amendments it's more like soil than coco.


There is no problem using the Blumats with super soil though, is there? 

It's weird, there has been zero activity on my order. I got a confirmation email, and their website said everything I ordered was in stock, but apparently not. It was a pretty simple order...a kit and a few extra fittings.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've spent $160 on coco in the past two days


Can you have potted plants? Grow some food.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm enjoying my DWC even better now! no RO water either cheap as it gets so far.
No bugs no soil....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'm enjoying my DWC even better now! no RO water either cheap as it gets so far.
> No bugs no soil....


Oh yeah I had a couple runs with dwc. I liked f&d the best but power outages suck for both of them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Why is there a giant gap between @manfredo and my posts? Weird  

Ghost post


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

I was really expecting to see penis at the end of that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There is no problem using the Blumats with super soil though, is there?
> 
> It's weird, there has been zero activity on my order. I got a confirmation email, and their website said everything I ordered was in stock, but apparently not. It was a pretty simple order...a kit and a few extra fittings.


I'm hoping @curious2garden pops by. From what I understand you want your soil to dry out between waterings and that's not possible with blumats. 

I'm sure they'll get you shipped out by tomorrow.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> power outages suck


 A small uninterrupted power supply for a computer will keep my air pump going for a day or so, haven't lost power since I started growing.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 28, 2022)

I am doing an experiment. This plant was transplanted directly into the pot I had just harvested. I let the soil dry out, cut out the central root ball, plugged a new plant in, fed watered and flipped to 12/12. Now it's in day 46 and looks great. Depending on how it finishes I'm going to keep doing this, especially in winter when I can easily go outside to sift medium. I grow in promix which is not free.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you have potted plants? Grow some food.


I've got one full bag and maybe a quarter left of the open one. I'm going to try and return the unopened bag


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why is there a giant gap between @manfredo and my posts? Weird
> 
> Ghost post
> View attachment 5093826


 Ads are missing, that's the space for it


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> A small uninterrupted power supply for a computer will keep my air pump going for a day or so, haven't lost power since I started growing.


I can loose it for a while.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Ads are missing, that's the space for it


LOL oops


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got one full bag and maybe a quarter left of the open one. I'm going to try and return the unopened bag


No veggies?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> haven't lost power since I started growing.


tempting the gods.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No veggies?


Not in the small outdoor space I have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> tempting the gods.


 I live on a dead end road with a water pumping station at the end.
If power goes out , it is a #1 priority to get it back for the town.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am doing an experiment. This plant was transplanted directly into the pot I had just harvested. I let the soil dry out, cut out the central root ball, plugged a new plant in, fed watered and flipped to 12/12. Now it's in day 46 and looks great. Depending on how it finishes I'm going to keep doing this, especially in winter when I can easily go outside to sift medium. I grow in promix which is not free. View attachment 5093827


As long as you add nutes it should be fine. Plant looks great!

I use pro-mix too, but amend it with all kinds of goodies, and I re-use it over and over, and just keep re-amending it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> As long as you add nutes it should be fine. Plant looks great!
> 
> I use pro-mix too, but amend it with all kinds of goodies, and I re-use it over and over, and just keep re-amending it.


I am not so advanced! I use promix and Maxibloom only. I got this idea from reading the no till living soil thread. I am definitely not organic but it seems like it would work with any medium.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I live on a dead end road with a water pumping station at the end.
> If power goes out , it is a #1 priority to get it back for the town.


I did DWC for two and a half years. Even did DWC scrogs and I was running RO water too. I don't miss any of that... so much labour, check this, check that and so many possible points of failure. Since I switched to blumats and coco I can go almost a week without thinking about them. I threw out all my fancy DWC buckets and lines the last time we did a dump run.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did DWC for two and a half years. Even did DWC scrogs and I was running RO water too. I don't miss any of that... so much labour, check this, check that and so many possible points of failure. Since I switched to blumats and coco I can go almost a week without thinking about them. I threw out all my fancy DWC buckets and lines the last time we did a dump run.


 I run 4 plants no res and check daily and top off each 3 gallon bucket with nute water, so yeah daily for me, but 5 minutes.... maybe 10.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> nute water


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I run 4 plants no res and check daily and top off each 3 gallon bucket with nute water, so yeah daily for me, but 5 minutes.... maybe 10.


It was scrogging that did me in and made me look to simplify everything. I'm not getting any younger and that was giving me lower back problems.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did DWC for two and a half years.
> 
> 
> Laughing Grass said:
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not in the small outdoor space I have.


One or two pots of sweet cherry tomatoes will be patio munchies all summer long


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not getting any younger



You old fart


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You old fart


She is right though. I always say, work smarter, not harder....But not sure why I haven't incorporated that into growing. 

Brownies in the oven and hard boiled eggs going for egg salad and deviled eggs...I have been so into eggs lately!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> .I have been so into eggs lately!


 And just wait, the sweet egg soon!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> And just wait, the sweet egg soon!
> View attachment 5093880


Chocolate is my weakness, but I have been trying to be good.

The only chocolate I bought today at the grocery store was the brownie mix, which are warm & ready.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Chocolate is my weakness, but I have been trying to be good.
> 
> The only chocolate I bought today at the grocery store was the brownie mix, which are warm & ready.
> 
> ...


He he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha he he he


Now take a big old dab and pretend it's chocolate icing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I scrogged once. It was definitely too much work from training all the way through harvest. I thought my yield suffered too.


Me too! So far my largest harvest has been untopped and untrained. Go figure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You old fart


True story



DarkWeb said:


> One or two pots of sweet cherry tomatoes will be patio munchies all summer long


No!


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! So far my largest harvest has been untopped and untrained. Go figure


It's not nice to fool mother nature.







At least you get enough to make budder.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now take a big old dab and pretend it's chocolate icing


I wish  

I did just look at my lonely cartridge pen, and thought about it for a split second...Nope!! This is the longest a cartridge has even lasted.

I have been vaping flower pretty regularly. Just so I don't totally blow my tolerance. 

I am gonna be ready for bed about now though!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm hoping @curious2garden pops by. From what I understand you want your soil to dry out between waterings and that's not possible with blumats.
> 
> *I'm sure they'll get you shipped out by tomorrow*.


Hmmmm, I just got an email saying a shipping label was just created. 

Spooky


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm hoping @curious2garden pops by. From what I understand you want your soil to dry out between waterings and that's not possible with blumats.
> 
> I'm sure they'll get you shipped out by tomorrow.


My understanding was once you amended coco you had to handle it similar to soil since watering will release nutrients. It's why so many of the kids with amended coco grows have burnt to shit plants. But I have no direct experience since I'm in coco/perlite, just know what I've read in the grow forums.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hmmmm, I just got an email saying a shipping label was just created.
> 
> Spooky  they are watching you


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! So far my largest harvest has been untopped and untrained. Go figure


Me too! I never bother to 'train', too lazy.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

WebMD review on tomorrows doctor....Real awe inspiring! Really looking forward to a 4 hour drive for this!!

"My shoulder has never been the same since Nathan Everding butchered it. I’ve had 3 top shoulder specialists in the world tell me the irreversible damage he caused can never be fixed and they could not believe a doctor would would do what he did to me. He’s ruined so much of my life because of this. My biggest regret was letting this man perform surgery on me."

January 16, 2022


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

I think I feel a sore throat coming on!!!! And my sleepiness turned to terrorized fear 

AND I just contacted this place...It's a 5 hour drive, each way, but the guy doesn't appear to be a total hack, and does 400 total shoulder replacements a year. I left my name & number and the robot said they accept my insurance!









Dr. Reuben Gobezie | Best Patient Ranked Shoulder Surgeon


The Cleveland Shoulder Institute: World Class Shoulder and Elbow care




clevelandshoulder.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5093835


I might have a pretty good gif for this comic strip. 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think I feel a sore throat coming on!!!! And my sleepiness turned to terrorized fear
> 
> AND I just contacted this place...It's a 5 hour drive, each way, but the guy doesn't appear to be a total hack, and does 400 total shoulder replacements a year. I left my name & number and the robot said they accept my insurance!
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t go that far. Think of all the excruciating hours to get to him for all of your follow ups. Jmho from Gainesville. If I hadn’t needed a trauma surgeon I wouldn’t have been there. 1 year of follow ups.

Good morning beautiful, whatever day it is.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

Didn’t know this about hash








Charas - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Morning






Happy taco Tuesday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning glad you have snow!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glad you have snow!


We need more. The meltdown in February ruined the woods.

We might get an inch or two today. But nothing substantial


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We need more. The meltdown in February ruined the woods.
> 
> We might get an inch or two today. But nothing substantial


I threw as many snowballs in your direction as I could before ours melted. I hope one made it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My understanding was once you amended coco you had to handle it similar to soil since watering will release nutrients. It's why so many of the kids with amended coco grows have burnt to shit plants. But I have no direct experience since I'm in coco/perlite, just know what I've read in the grow forums.


Transplanted again last night. They were pretty droopy but they look fine this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We need more. The meltdown in February ruined the woods.
> 
> We might get an inch or two today. But nothing substantial


I smell spring!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I smell spring!
> 
> View attachment 5094193


I know.....this season sucked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know.....this season sucked.


Sorry DW  I figured with it being so cold and with this much snow it would be a good season for you.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 1, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones. <3
How goes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

Dance floors at night clubs are officially open today. First time since March 2020


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill morning, good ones. <3
> How goes.


Doing pretty good for a Tuesday, how about you?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dance floors at night clubs are officially open today. First time since March 2020


You gonna go dancing?



Laughing Grass said:


> Doing pretty good for a Tuesday, how about you?


I am okay, trying to resist setting up a tent, >.<


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gonna go dancing?
> 
> 
> I am okay, trying to resist setting up a tent, >.<


I'm thinking about going out and having some fun this weekend, dry Feb is officially over. We forced our way onto a closed dance floor at a wedding reception last summer. They didn't put up much of a resistance. 

Will the electrician have to go into your grow room? If not I don't see any harm in getting everything setup.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm thinking about going out and having some fun this weekend, dry Feb is officially over. We forced our way onto a closed dance floor at a wedding reception last summer. They didn't put up much of a resistance.
> 
> Will the electrician have to go into your grow room? If not I don't see any harm in getting everything setup.


LG, dance crasher  So in that situation do you dance with the strangers, or do you shove the strangers out of your way?

If the grow room were square I wouldn't be whining >.<
I hope they finish soon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

In that situation I knew everyone. It was close to ten of us. They had caution tape around the dance floor, we took it down, fired up spotify and had some fun. Would have been better with a DJ tho. At the clubs we usually go in a group, I don't like dancing with strangers.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wouldn’t go that far. Think of all the excruciating hours to get to him for all of your follow ups. Jmho from Gainesville. If I hadn’t needed a trauma surgeon I wouldn’t have been there. 1 year of follow ups.
> 
> Good morning beautiful, whatever day it is.
> 
> View attachment 5094152


Oh trust me, I know, I traveled for both hips AND my left shoulder....and yep, a year or more of follow up...It was years with the hips and I'd still be going if the dr. hadn't blown me off when I asked for a 2nd opinion on my elevated cobalt and chromium. 

There is not one shoulder replacement doctor in this area so I have no choice but to travel, but yes, 5 hours is a long trip... I did get recommended another one in Philly, which is 3 hours away. I plan on calling shortly to see if they take my insurance. At least that would be doable in a day.

I have not decided on whether to give the one in Syracuse a try. He claims to be a "high volume shoulder replacement doctor" but that one review scares me. That one review is on all 3 major health websites, so someone is trying to smear him, whether or not it's legit, who knows. It is a warmer day, safe for traveling....I might go see what he has to say...or not, I am not sure WTF to do!! I am sooo leery of doctors any more.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Transplanted again last night. They were pretty droopy but they look fine this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5094189


I'd try some of your amended coco on a clone with a carrot and see if you can dial that in. It's only 1 lost clone if you can't and some good information if you can.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh trust me, I know, I traveled for both hips AND my left shoulder....and yep, a year or more of follow up...It was years with the hips and I'd still be going if the dr. hadn't blown me off when I asked for a 2nd opinion on my elevated cobalt and chromium.
> 
> There is not one shoulder replacement doctor in this area so I have no choice but to travel, but yes, 5 hours is a long trip... I did get recommended another one in Philly, which is 3 hours away. I plan on calling shortly to see if they take my insurance. At least that would be doable in a day.
> 
> I have not decided on whether to give the one in Syracuse a try. He claims to be a "high volume shoulder replacement doctor" but that one review scares me. That one review is on all 3 major health websites, so someone is trying to smear him, whether or not it's legit, who knows. It is a warmer day, safe for traveling....I might go see what he has to say...or not, I am not sure WTF to do!! I am sooo leery of doctors any more.


Ask that doctor to his face about that review. His reaction will tell you a lot. Also never ask a physician for a second opinion (unless you're hospitalized and literally need his help to get one), instead just line up another appointment and go. Finally I'd even fly for surgery and then line up a local physician to follow me after the surgery. I wish you the best of luck on all of this and don't envy you having to go through it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I smell spring!
> 
> View attachment 5094193


First time I've prayed for an early spring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> First time I've prayed for an early spring.


I usually start praying around November.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 1, 2022)

Day before yesterday high of 17. Yesterday 48. The weather is always so psycho here.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> *Ask that doctor to his face about that review.* His reaction will tell you a lot. Also never ask a physician for a second opinion (unless you're hospitalized and literally need his help to get one), instead just line up another appointment and go. Finally I'd even fly for surgery and then line up a local physician to follow me after the surgery. I wish you the best of luck on all of this and don't envy you having to go through it.


That's exactly what I was thinking. What also scares me, is he doesn't seem to have many recent reviews...Lot's of older ones, and they are good ones, but something seems off. He's only 40 years old.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry DW  I figured with it being so cold and with this much snow it would be a good season for you.


This really isn't a lot of snow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dance floors at night clubs are officially open today. First time since March 2020


Don't break a hip


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2022)

And O yeah two day of hope and then a reality check Mother Nature is such a tease


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't break a hip


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. What also scares me, is he doesn't seem to have many recent reviews...Lot's of older ones, and they are good ones, but something seems off. He's only 40 years old.


If alarms are going off in your head you're wise to get another opinion.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If alarms are going off in your head you're wise to get another opinion.


Yeah I have been on the phone...The doctor from Philly won't take my insurance. 

I did find a local dr. but he is wayyyy too inexperienced. 

I decided I might as well go talk to the dr. in Syracuse today. I won't commit to anything, but it won't hurt to hear him out and pick his brain some. He was recommended by the shoulder specialist who did my rotator cuff, and he was good, so there's that at least!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

*WAKE UP *


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If alarms are going off in your head you're wise to get another opinion.


I might have to switch my insurance if I want to go out of town...I have an HMO now, and I didn't realize that means I need to stay in network.



Paul Drake said:


> *WAKE UP *


 Wakey wakey, time to bakey!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

I am watching one of my favorite old TV shows....It is like therapy for me...Better than popping a Xanax...almost. Life was so much simpler then...Until you broke a leg


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I might have to switch my insurance if I want to go out of town...I have an HMO now, and I didn't realize that means I need to stay in network.
> 
> 
> 
> Wakey wakey, time to bakey!!


I changed to a ppo to keep my pcp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am watching one of my favorite old TV shows....It is like therapy for me...Better than popping a Xanax...almost. Life was so much simpler then...Until you broke a leg
> 
> View attachment 5094300


Lot of sex going on back then.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am watching one of my favorite old TV shows....It is like therapy for me...Better than popping a Xanax...almost. Life was so much simpler then...Until you broke a leg
> 
> View attachment 5094300


Can’t stand it!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can’t stand it!


OK, Mary Ellen


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lot of sex going on back then.


No TV


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No TV


I don't have cable... where's my army of little people?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have cable... where's my army of little people?


You have the Internet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You have the Internet


but no army of little people to do laundry and keep the house tidy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> but no army of little people to do laundry and keep the house tidy.


Ahhh you been screwing around.
They’re called fairies not army of little people smh…


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OK, Mary Ellen


Too much syrup for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ahhh you been screwing around.
> They’re called fairies not army of little people smh…


I don't have them either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

Maybe I am the fairy, I should have taken the red pill.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> but no army of little people to do laundry and keep the house tidy.


Do you really think it works like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you really think it works like that


Sure, I've seen Annie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind recently?


Momma and I spent 4 days in Dothan AL (in a really nice hotel) waiting for the ice storm at home to subside.
We felt worse about having the puppies kenneled than us being penned up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Oh look at the time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh look at the time


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure, I've seen Annie.


Wait, what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, what?


It’s a hard knock life.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 1, 2022)

Stranger Danger


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

me smell new person.....hmmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> Want to see them?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> Pussy pics!


Sorry dude we only send dick pix. 

You want male?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> Pussy pics!


aww your gonna post of pic of yourself....how sweet


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

I meant mail........shit I'm getting so hot right now I might just send anyway.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

LOL and so do we


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I meant mail........shit I'm getting so hot right now I might just send anyway.......


got any of the double ended ones?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got any of the double ended ones?


Double........I have triple!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> You want to see them ones I have


Post them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Double........I have triple!


surprises, surprises you have.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

why did i sound like yoda when i wrote that......hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> surprises, surprises you have.......


You mean like brother tuck? 

I wonder what mr tuck has for a surprise


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You mean like brother tuck?
> 
> I wonder what mr tuck has for a surprise
> View attachment 5094460


this could be interesting......


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this could be interesting......


That's what he said


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You mean like brother tuck?
> 
> I wonder what mr tuck has for a surprise
> View attachment 5094460


This is like the Twilight Zone today, cool!


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2022)

It's not me...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> View attachment 5094461
> We go start slow guess who


Who cares


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

hey you got the wrong side me, now i'm disappointed.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

Sure it is


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> Is member here


wait? what?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

Brother Tuck said:


> Is member here


Pretty sure your membership is suspect


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait? what?


That's not you? Those were the pictures you sent me!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

i really need to quit doing that...sheesh


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5094465
> 
> i really need to quit doing that...sheesh


I know, I'm way too high to figure out anything.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I know, I'm way too high to figure out anything.


i am too...should have never mixed those 3......WOW


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

We'll pass off the mystery member to second shift


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We'll pass off the mystery member to second shift


@Paul Drake


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

works for me.....



now to finish the salad and crack open a beer......


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

I’m busy


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 1, 2022)

Paul Drake was an irl navy seal who dismantled bombs in the pacific. Turned his hair white.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 1, 2022)

When will I learn to listen to my instincts. This doctor sucked so bad, he made his "butcher" review .look like a good thing.

He didn't bother to look at the MRI that showed bone on bone with spurs, but decided I need a few months of PT, than come back and see his PA to see how that went. He said "it's going to hurt, a lot". 

Yeah like it will him if I see him in an alley and run him over!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> When will I learn to listen to my instincts. This doctor sucked so bad, he made his "butcher" review .look like a good thing.
> 
> He didn't bother to look at the MRI that showed bone on bone with spurs, but decided I need a few months of PT, than come back and see his PA to see how that went. He said "it's going to hurt, a lot".
> 
> Yeah like it will him if I see him in an alley and run him over!


Well at least you know enough about it to recognize it man that sucks


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am watching one of my favorite old TV shows....It is like therapy for me...Better than popping a Xanax...almost. Life was so much simpler then...Until you broke a leg
> 
> View attachment 5094300





Paul Drake said:


> Too much syrup for me


This calls for Papas Recipe.


I have edited this video for content. 




The Homecoming: A Christmas Story was broadcast on December 19, 1971. The full movie is worth watching. 
It is a wholesome country Appalachia christmas movie. Well worth your time if you ever watched the series.





A history lesson on the Baldwin Ladies and the Recipe. Narrated by Judy Norton, a.k.a Mary Ellen.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> This calls for Papas Recipe.
> View attachment 5094580
> 
> I have edited this video for content.
> ...


That's a lot of history he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Get ready for time check!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardee’s for breakfast. Dabbing a little bit down here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Morning






Gonna hit 35° today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see that hair is not very high right now so I'm going to go with season 3


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is Ancient Aliens Day!
Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Which is Ancient Aliens Day!
> Morning


Would that not be Von daniken day lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

@Laughing Grass how is that wing of yours


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would that not be Von daniken day lol


You know it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass how is that wing of yours


Feeling great, I have a follow up appointment on Friday, thanks for asking. 

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feeling great, I have a follow up appointment on Friday, thanks for asking.
> 
> Good morning.


BBQ?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feeling great, I have a follow up appointment on Friday, thanks for asking.
> 
> Good morning.


Oh I get to do PT for my shoulder too....Remember I was just saying how I hate hate hate PT? 6 weeks, 2-3 x per week, home exercises 4 times a day. I suppose I can suffer through 12 sessions. I won't be doing *any* home exercises, and I will be making them go easy on me, and bitching about it *every* step of the way!!!

I had trouble sleeping last night just from the dr checking my range of motion...I can only imagine what PT will do. IF I even go...I might just wait, since I am not having surgery until this summer at soonest anyways, it is all a waste of time and needless pain...and will probably ruin my cruise. Had the asshat doctor looked at my MRI, he would see how bad the joint actually is. The referring doctor didn't see it in ex-rays either!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> BBQ?


Yes please.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I get to do PT for my shoulder too....Remember I was just saying how I hate hate hate PT? 6 weeks, 2-3 x per week, home exercises 4 times a day. I suppose I can suffer through 12 sessions. I won't be doing *any* home exercises, and I will be making them go easy on me, and bitching about it *every* step of the way!!!
> 
> I had trouble sleeping last night just from the dr checking my range of motion...I can only imagine what PT will do. IF I even go...I might just wait, since I am not having surgery until this summer at soonest anyways, it is all a waste of time and needless pain...and will probably ruin my cruise. Had the asshat doctor looked at my MRI, he would see how bad the joint actually is. The referring doctor didn't see it in ex-rays either!


Loss of cartilage isn't really detected on x-ray, only implied. You need to see another surgeon before starting PT, or at least I would.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I get to do PT for my shoulder too....Remember I was just saying how I hate hate hate PT? 6 weeks, 2-3 x per week, home exercises 4 times a day. I suppose I can suffer through 12 sessions. I won't be doing *any* home exercises, and I will be making them go easy on me, and bitching about it *every* step of the way!!!
> 
> I had trouble sleeping last night just from the dr checking my range of motion...I can only imagine what PT will do. IF I even go...I might just wait, since I am not having surgery until this summer at soonest anyways, it is all a waste of time and needless pain...and will probably ruin my cruise. Had the asshat doctor looked at my MRI, he would see how bad the joint actually is. The referring doctor didn't see it in ex-rays either!


Why won't you do at home exercises? I do about 40 minutes of pilates and 20 minutes of cardio every day. I did stop doing free weights for the time being. I would wait until your vacation is over too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I get to do PT for my shoulder too....Remember I was just saying how I hate hate hate PT? 6 weeks, 2-3 x per week, home exercises 4 times a day. I suppose I can suffer through 12 sessions. I won't be doing *any* home exercises, and I will be making them go easy on me, and bitching about it *every* step of the way!!!
> 
> I had trouble sleeping last night just from the dr checking my range of motion...I can only imagine what PT will do. IF I even go...I might just wait, since I am not having surgery until this summer at soonest anyways, it is all a waste of time and needless pain...and will probably ruin my cruise. Had the asshat doctor looked at my MRI, he would see how bad the joint actually is. The referring doctor didn't see it in ex-rays either!


Asks them for a TENS unit yuppers would be the first words out of my mouth lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why won't you do at home exercises? I do about 40 minutes of pilates and 20 minutes of cardio every day. I did stop doing free weights for the time being. I would wait until your vacation is over too.


Not to put too fine a point on it but I would say mileage


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

Morning how's everyone doing this fine day.....hope all it good....

well woke up to a nice 41F this morning and sunny.....nice.....and i know i'm prolly gonna get some dirty looks for this....high today 75F

just made a fresh pot....so warm ups coming......

now to get some coffee in me and some breakfast .....2 bean n cheese...i'm in.....add the green stuff.....and there goes the taste buds....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning how's everyone doing this fine day.....hope all it good....
> 
> well woke up to a nice 41F this morning and sunny.....nice.....and i know i'm prolly gonna get some dirty looks for this....high today 75F
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


>


yeah i was defintely that last night while playing with the pups.......little furry runtz......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i was defintely that last night while playing with the pups.......little furry runtz......


How big are they and how big will get


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How big are they and how big will get


actually from the puppy pictures i've put up, they're bout 5x that size, they'll get bigger, which remind me i need to take more pictures, once they've grown up they be medium to between medium/big......bout the size of Joseph if you remember him.....

wife is talking to me about give one up for adoption btw

they still need they're 7n1's first though, that's this weekend fingers crossed....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Loss of cartilage isn't really detected on x-ray, only implied. You need to see another surgeon before starting PT, or at least I would.


Yeah I can't even tell you how pissed I am. 

According to this surgeon, my insurance requires I try PT first before they can schedule anything. And actually, the first shoulder surgeon who did the MRI also prescribed me PT, but I didn't go because of Covid, but I did do stretching exercises at home.

This new guys diagnosis for PT is glenohumeral osteoarthritis and adhesive capsulitis, or frozen shoulder. He said it was stiff...Maybe because I had 2 long sleeve thick shirts on while he was examining me...I asked, want me to take my shirt off..."No". I think my ROM is fine, considering. 

But I just called my PT guy...he is very good, and has MPS, PT, CSCS, OCS designations. He did my left shoulder after rotator cuff repair, and my back a few times. I made an appt. for Monday, and I'll give it a try. He may tell the doctor "this ain't happening". And if it hurts too bad, I'll stop.



Laughing Grass said:


> Why won't you do at home exercises? I do about 40 minutes of pilates and 20 minutes of cardio every day. I did stop doing free weights for the time being. I would wait until your vacation is over too.


Not that I don't want to exercise, I don't want needless pain and I believe that's all I am going to get out of this...But talking with my nurse BIL last night, he said the same thing...Insurance always require at least 2 weeks PT before surgery...and I have had to do it for both hips and my left shoulder before surgery.

I have been babying this shoulder because of the pain and I know I have lost muscle.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Asks them for a TENS unit yuppers would be the first words out of my mouth lol


Already have one...and I have been wearing either a lidocaine or Salonpas patch most of the time. Right now pain is radiating down to my wrist from yesterdays shenanigans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Sounds like when I broke my back. I was in so much pain from pt they stopped me and then ordered a MRI


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Already have one...and I have been wearing either a lidocaine or Salonpas patch most of the time. Right now pain is radiating down to my wrist from yesterdays shenanigans.


Is the weather change playing hell with you also


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like when I broke my back. I was in so much pain from pt they stopped me and then ordered a MRI


Same with me and my hip....they did a few sessions of PT and then ordered an MRI, and then stopped PT and replaced it.

I am hoping the PT guy will know some better shoulder surgeons to recommend. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the weather change playing hell with you also


I don't think the weather change is, but the cold definitely does a number on me. Which reminds me, I need to order more propane!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same with me and my hip....they did a few sessions of PT and then ordered an MRI, and then stopped PT and replaced it.
> 
> I am hoping the PT guy will know some better shoulder surgeons to recommend.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's a shoulder guy where there's baseball practice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same with me and my hip....they did a few sessions of PT and then ordered an MRI, and then stopped PT and replaced it.
> 
> I am hoping the PT guy will know some better shoulder surgeons to recommend.
> 
> ...


Wait wait a minute how the hell does that work I'm like a human f****** barometer wherever I have had surgery on my bones I feel pain when it rains when it blah blah blah blah lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure there's a shoulder guy where there's baseball practice.


Lots of shoulder guys but not many who do replacements...Shoulder replacements are not like hips and knees, they are more complex and a lot less doctors do them.

I did find my MRI over view from the 1st doctor

SOS MRI & Other Imaging Results:

MRI Results: Right: shoulder

I reviewed the MRI report of the Radiologist. There was evidence for rotator cuff tendinosis to the infra and supraspinatus portions of the rotator cuff but no definite tear. He has AC joint arthritis with a type II acromion consistent with impingement. The biggest finding was glenohumeral arthritis with *areas of bare bone to the humeral head.*


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2022)

I think shoulder replacements are relatively new so it would be harder to find a surgeon with a long track record in that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> .......snip........
> Not that I don't want to exercise, I don't want needless pain and I believe that's all I am going to get out of this...But talking with my nurse BIL last night, he said the same thing...*Insurance always require at least 2 weeks PT before surgery*...and I have had to do it for both hips and my left shoulder before surgery.
> 
> I have been babying this shoulder because of the pain and I know I have lost muscle.


I agree there are benefits to prehab, usually the better physically fit you are before surgery the better the outcome but find out. Hopefully your PT guy is kind and supportive.


shnkrmn said:


> I think shoulder replacements are relatively new so it would be harder to find a surgeon with a long track record in that.


Total shoulders began in the 1950s.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

If there's a better use for a 3d printer, I haven't seen it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I agree there are benefits to prehab, usually the better physically fit you are before surgery the better the outcome but find out. Hopefully your PT guy is kind and supportive.
> 
> Total shoulders began in the 1950s.


I don't know why I thought that. I'll be quiet now!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't know why I thought that. I'll be quiet now!


No you are right...There are a lot less doctors that do them in any quantity. I have been searching for 2 years now....Asking every doctor or professional I come in contact with for recommendations. Most of them say the same thing....Put it off as long as you can! The outcomes of total shoulder replacements are also not nearly as good as hips or knees. Like my days of swinging a hammer, etc. may be over if I don't find a great dr. They are over now though, so.....

The one thing the replacements are pretty good at is relieving the pain, I hear. 

I know it took 2 years to totally heal from my left shoulder rotator cuff repair, but he also did a bunch of other work, like reshaping the bone...and now that is hurting again too. I'll rehab them both when I do PT. Ugh.

And yes, my PT guy is great...as is his assistant. I will at least get some great massages!! Albeit not long enough in duration.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If there's a better use for a 3d printer, I haven't seen it.
> 
> View attachment 5094874


I had a horse as a teenager. As a kid I was always into westerns, and always wanted a horse...Then when we moved to the country I got my chance, and I bought one at age 14. I never realized when I bought it, what a chic magnet a horse is. All the neighborhood girls wanted to ride....all 2 of them, lol. 

At age 16 I sold the horse to my mom for a years insurance payment on my car, and never rode the old mare again. Horses are a lot of work!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If there's a better use for a 3d printer, I haven't seen it.
> 
> View attachment 5094874


You printed a pony?

Genius!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Lol how can you not love the Poles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You printed a pony?
> 
> Genius!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh I probably just pissed off my new dr. I sent him a copy of my MRI, since he was apparently too lazy to look it up himself!

BUT I did lie and say it was nice to meet him yesterday


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 2, 2022)

Thinking good thoughts....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5094908


Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a horse as a teenager. As a kid I was always into westerns, and always wanted a horse...Then when we moved to the country I got my chance, and I bought one at age 14. I never realized when I bought it, what a chic magnet a horse is. All the neighborhood girls wanted to ride....all 2 of them, lol.
> 
> At age 16 I sold the horse to my mom for a years insurance payment on my car, and never rode the old mare again. Horses are a lot of work!!


I've only rode a horse once and it tried to rub me off on a fence... dick!

Ponies are more my speed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

these ads are *HUGE*


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Speaking of *HUGE

*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> these ads are *HUGE*


so @DarkWeb won’t miss it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

You're all 6 minutes late


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're all 6 minutes late


Not in my head.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not in my head.


What's not in your head


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's not in your head


Wino


----------



## DCcan (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're all 6 minutes late


I was here, then I forgot where I was and wandered off.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 2, 2022)

I had 3 summer camps, a quarry, a concrete company, and a paving company all call up and schedule service today, WTF.
Everyone thinks winter is over, I guess. I just hope the raccoons got the message, aren't in any of the cabins.
They are worse than hobos when they get rousted, no manners at all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had 3 summer camps, a quarry, a concrete company, and a paving company all call up and schedule service today, WTF.
> Everyone thinks winter is over, I guess. I just hope the raccoons got the message, aren't in any of the cabins.
> They are worse than hobos when they rousted, no manners at all.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Wino is in my heart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had 3 summer camps, a quarry, a concrete company, and a paving company all call up and schedule service today, WTF.
> Everyone thinks winter is over, I guess. I just hope the raccoons got the message, aren't in any of the cabins.
> They are worse than hobos when they get rousted, no manners at all.


Sea Salt and Pepper is their favourite... Mine too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sea Salt and Pepper is their favourite... Mine too!
> 
> View attachment 5094991


I’ve been craving popcorn thanks to Jeff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve been craving popcorn thanks to Jeff.


We have to become carneys to get the popcorn machine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

I’m making chicken breasts sautéed (Francais) with pasta. I’m training her after 11 years.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have to become carneys to get the popcorn machine.
> 
> View attachment 5094997


Where do I sign up?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 2, 2022)

I had to resist running and making popcorn (thanks, Jeff), didn't want to take up space for chicken and eggplant parmesan.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where do I sign up?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where do I sign up?


I'd just ride the bumper cars and pirate ship.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 2, 2022)

I had a nap so I can Wake N Bake now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where do I sign up?





Laughing Grass said:


> so @DarkWeb won’t miss it.
> 
> View attachment 5094960


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd just ride the bumper cars and pirate ship.


But you don’t get the popcorn machine that way…


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't know why I thought that. I'll be quiet now!


Because they aren't a common surgery and you hear all about everyone getting knees or hips. It's what most folks, who don't have shoulder issues, think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> But you don’t get the popcorn machine that way…


They have bumper cars Paul! We can buy popcorn.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Because they aren't a common surgery and you hear all about everyone getting knees or hips. It's what most folks, who don't have shoulder issues, think


I realized later, stonishly, that I was thinking about my friend who got evaluated for full ankle replacement. He was to far gone to be eligible for that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I realized later, stonishly, that I was thinking about my friend who got evaluated for full ankle replacement. He was to far gone to be eligible for that.


I didn't know that was a thing either. 

Did he have cankles?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that was a thing either.
> 
> Did he have cankles?


Flat landings shatter ankles.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd just ride the bumper cars and pirate ship.







__





RIU pirate ship sign on.... or be impressed LOL


@Singlemalt I realized it would be wise to go ugly early. So I found this matched, slightly used set: You will have to be responsible for 'impressment' of maintenance and armorers, painting your own jolly roger on (unless you want a stick figure -- then I got your back), and welding your...



rollitup.org


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that was a thing either.
> 
> Did he have cankles?


He played college basketball and kept destroying the same foot. His tibia and his foot don't line up at all. His fibula goes down into his shoe. They did some work to tighten the whole joint together but it still won't ever be right.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Flat landings shatter ankles.


And bridges


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Flat landings shatter ankles.


Full squish bro!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> He played college basketball and kept destroying the same foot. His tibia and his foot don't line up at all. His fibula goes down into his shoe. They did some work to tighten the whole joint together but it still won't ever be right.


That sucks, sorry cankles would have been funnier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Full squish bro!
> 
> View attachment 5095036


Trance.....great geometry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Trance.....great geometry


My partner use to have a slime green trance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner use to have a slime green trance.
> 
> View attachment 5095047


My wife has one. Older one but I love that bike. It's fun.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I realized later, stonishly, that I was thinking about my friend who got evaluated for full ankle replacement. He was to far gone to be eligible for that.


They must be a tough one...I don't think I have ever heard of that being done, although I'm sure they do. That has to suck!! I just want a whole new body... Maybe in my next life.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife has one. Older one but I love that bike. It's fun.


I think that was a 2017. Sold it last year. My only complaint about the trunnion suspension is the chainstays get shorter as you compress the shock, lots of chainslap, but it rarely came off. In that gif you can even see the pedals roll back a bit when it bottoms out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that was a 2017. Sold it last year. My only complaint about the trunnion suspension is the chainstays get shorter as you compress the shock, lots of chainslap, but it rarely came off. In that gif you can even see the pedals roll back a bit when it bottoms out.


Shit.....I wanted to say something in MTN biker talk, but it's gonna sound funny.


You should try my 9"


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit.....I wanted to say something in MTN biker talk, but it's gonna sound funny.
> 
> 
> You should try my 9"


LG had me at chainslap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> LG had me at chainslap.


Is there protection? I used an inertube with zip ties


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> LG had me at chainslap.


I know right?? and "trunnion suspension" ! 

I bet she even has a toolbox!

I was thinking that today...This shoulder crap could interfere with my e-biking...That might be a good thing before I wind up like Simon Cowell.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife I didn't forget you...

Pics of the 2 Chernobyl phenos. The darker one is about done, and the greener one looks like it needs another week or 2.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They must be a tough one...I don't think I have ever heard of that being done, although I'm sure they do. That has to suck!! I just want a whole new body... Maybe in my next life.
> 
> View attachment 5095049


My dr wants me to get one. He said he could get together with his colleagues and was certain it could be a success. Compound fracture when I did the femur. Buddy that ankle almost got amputated.
I’ll keep it for now lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I know right?? and "trunnion suspension" !
> 
> I bet she even has a toolbox!
> 
> I was thinking that today...This shoulder crap could interfere with my e-biking...That might be a good thing before I wind up like Simon Cowell.


Yea I do!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit.....I wanted to say something in MTN biker talk, but it's gonna sound funny.
> 
> 
> You should try my 9"


I don't get it, literally and figuratively.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't get it, literally and figuratively.


My downhill bike has 9" travel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My downhill bike has 9" travel.


pfft imperial! Travel is measured in millimeters.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

We've biked the fuck out of this thread DW, I'm really high and might have to go to bed.


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I do!
> 
> View attachment 5095073




What advertisements do you display your car?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5095079
> 
> What advertisements do you display your car?


Almost every component you buy comes with a sticker.


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost every component you buy comes with a sticker.


True. I throw them away.




What advertisements do you display your car?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost every component you buy comes with a sticker.


I have so many stickers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> True. I throw them away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None, I don't have any on my bike either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have so many stickers


Got one of these? I want it for my car


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> None, I don't have any on my bike either.


Good! I don't advertise for anyone who isn't paying me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got one of these? I want it for my car
> 
> View attachment 5095089


Why?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why?


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was being sarcastic.


LOL you have no idea.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got one of these? I want it for my car
> 
> View attachment 5095089


^^^
I have learned from this post.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I didn't forget you...
> 
> Pics of the 2 Chernobyl phenos. The darker one is about done, and the greener one looks like it needs another week or 2.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome yuppers I'm so stoked right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Does anyone wake and bake anymore?


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 3, 2022)

Good AM! I think it's one of those days where I allow myself a third cup of coffee in the AM then one more in the afternoon after a nap. It's another Wake N Bake double header. That's 3 or 4 in row.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

Morning






I want my bed and.....

It's snowing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

@BobBitchen my grandma’s favorite dog was the dachshund.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


>


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Found Jack Herer shatter, on sale!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Found Jack Herer shatter, on sale! View attachment 5095412


How many pot stores do you have closesto to you we have one store in town the next one is 45 minutes away one way


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Found Jack Herer shatter, on sale! View attachment 5095412


 One of my faves. Keep a eye out for xj13, g13 jack cross. Or back when cut only blue dream came out. Blueberry haze. Perma grin, colors are brighter. I digress


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh yeah been wondering about this to is there any place on the beach to smoke?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many pot stores do you have closesto to you we have one store in town the next one is 45 minutes away one way


We have too many lol.


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many pot stores do you have closesto to you we have one store in town the next one is 45 minutes away one way


Although leagle in VA now, I'm not aware of any dispensaries open for business at this time.

The last report I read said stores probably would not open until 2024.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have too many lol.
> 
> View attachment 5095416


Is there any place to smoke it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Although leagle in VA now, I'm not aware of any dispensaries open for business at this time.
> 
> The last report I read said stores probably would not open until 2024.


How's that working where can you get it from the streets??? I'm so confused


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @BobBitchen my grandma’s favorite dog was the dachshund.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is there any place to smoke it


Anywhere you can smoke a cigarette you can smoke weed in public places. Indoor smoking is banned in Ontario.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @BobBitchen my grandma’s favorite dog was the dachshund.


My grandparents had one too, but it was Grandpas dog...Grandma wasn't too impressed with it I always got the feeling. That dog would play fetch for hours!!

Well, I finally got my ass up early enough to go get my testosterone tested...Lets see if I have any left, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many pot stores do you have closesto to you we have one store in town the next one is 45 minutes away one way


We have 3 that are about 10 miles and one that’s about 20 miles.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's that working where can you get it from the streets??? I'm so confused


Thats how it is in NY now...It's legal to possess 3 ounces, but you can't buy it legally here yet. But you can across the border in Massachusetts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5095426


Getting any skiing done?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Getting any skiing done?


a little bit, Im at 54 days so far this season.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We have 3 that are about 10 miles and one that’s about 20 miles.


That just blows my mind 


manfredo said:


> Thats how it is in NY now...It's legal to possess 3 ounces, but you can't buy it legally here yet. But you can across the border in Massachusetts.


It is better then I ever thought it would be


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> a little bit, Im at 54 days so far this season.


That sounds like a lot to me but I know nothing about it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anywhere you can smoke a cigarette you can smoke weed in public places. Indoor smoking is banned in Ontario.


I'm so jealous that would be awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Ok a quick check on people on the west coast who's close to that fire east of LA


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's that working where can you get it from the streets??? I'm so confused


It has been many years since I have made a purchase on the streets.

Small signs advertising "Learn to Grow" with a phone number and a picture of a fan leaf are starting to show up on the side of the road at rural intersections.

Also, different advertising signs with "Soil" and a fan leaf and number.



Someone is starting to cash in.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2022)

It's six hours to the nearest pot store for me. I've never been. Haven't bought weed in 26 years. I moved here with one ounce in hand. When that ran out I started cracking beans until I got it right.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> One of my faves. Keep a eye out for xj13, g13 jack cross. Or back when cut only blue dream came out. Blueberry haze. Perma grin, colors are brighter. I digress


I got back on the website and ordered more Jack H.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does anyone wake and bake anymore?







I do what I can. Hope you're having a good one.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> View attachment 5095405


I prioritize them.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok a quick check on people on the west coast who's close to that fire east of LA


The Jim Fire in Trabuco Canyon is in the Cleveland National Forest and it's in Orange County currently. We've got tankers on it and it's currently 0% contained. If you'd like to follow:


https://twitter.com/ClevelandNF


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I do what I can. Hope you're having a good one.


Careful with the earworms. I'm generational susceptible to that entire album.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Just made reservations at “doggie camp” for the week wino will be cruising.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just made reservations at “doggie camp” for the week wino will be cruising.View attachment 5095448


Could be dangerous for a cat at doggie camp, don't you have relatives you would stay with?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 3, 2022)

Chill morning, good people.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Careful with the earworms. I'm generational susceptible to that entire album.


I have that album.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have that album.


I was in Wally world the other day and was shocked to see them stocking vinyl albums and players!

I thought that tech was effectively dead.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

And this one:

And this one:


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Could be dangerous for a cat at doggie camp, don't you have relatives you would stay with?


The dog goes, the cats stay with me silly.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was in Wally world the other day and was shocked to see them stocking vinyl albums and players!
> 
> I thought that tech was effectively dead.


It came back around to cool again!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought that tech was effectively dead.


There is a great resurgence in it. It has all of the original sound, not digitally stripped away to fit on a CD or highly compressed for MP3.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is a great resurgence in it. It has all of the original sound, not digitally stripped away to fit on a CD or highly compressed for MP3.


My niece is into vinyl. I handed over my original Hendrix, Joplin, Pink Floyd, etc. No use to me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

GD SMOKE AND POKE always in my face.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> And this one:
> View attachment 5095457
> And this one:
> View attachment 5095458


Oh fine. I guess it's horn choruses, cryptic lyrics and burning guitar solos today


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

I think I’m a Quaker. They call themselves friends 









Welcome to Quaker.org - Quaker.org


The Quakers are a diverse, global religious community.



quaker.org


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’m a Quaker. They call themselves friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard Nixon was a quaker. Js


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife i need coffee bud


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Richard Nixon was a quaker. Js


Yes he was. Bad seeds everywhere.
I used to live close to a Quaker college in Ohio and those were really cool people.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes he was. Bad seeds everywhere.
> I used to live close to a Quaker college in Ohio and those were really cool people.


I went to a quaker boarding school for 10th grade. It was an unhappy experience. But, then again, it was 10th grade! Who would ever want to do that again?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I went to a quaker boarding school for 10th grade. It was an unhappy experience. But, then again, it was 10th grade! Who would ever want to do that again?


True that!
Wilmington College kids were hippies, from what I saw. They had good weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Can’t wait for the Sativa!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Jeffislovinlife i need coffee bud


I just made a refill after my hospital run...There was a LONG line to get in, but no line at the lab...And now for a ham and cheese omlette? Want one????


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> ham and cheese omlette


Good idea! I don't think I have any green onions though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just made a refill after my hospital run...There was a LONG line to get in, but no line at the lab...And now for a ham and cheese omlette? Want one????


So how did it go?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Good idea! I don't think I have any green onions though.


Mmmmm. that would have been good. My omelet became deluxe scrambled eggs, since I used the wrong frying pan, but they were good just the same. Onions and black olives would have been great!

Now I have a little energy,. and my Blumats are supposed to be delivered today....I have a whole lot of work to do...Like a *whole lot.*

I would like to move my RO tank into the flower room and tap off that, then there are a dozen plants in the flower room that are either done or nearly done. The room needs a major cleaning, and then move a dozen veg plants, and set up the Blumats...Like I said...a whole lot...Oh and then I need to trim!!!

I DO need a helper. If I could find the right person I'd give them free room and board, and all they can smoke, vape, dab, and maybe a salary, if they want to clean and cook!! Really hard to trust a stranger like that though!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So how did it go?


Fine...Just blood work. I think they have to send a testosterone test out, but IDK. But I have online networking with my dr's so I will be notified as soon as it's posted. I really doubt I have low T, but it's worth checking since I have been on pain meds forever. And he did some other tests...I don't even remember what. Endocrine maybe...

I'm doing great weaning too...I am stable at just a little more than half of my prescribed dose. No more drops for a while...It was a rough few weeks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> free room and board, and all they can smoke, vape, dab, and maybe a salary, if they want to clean and cook!! Really hard to trust a stranger like that though!


Tempting....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> GD SMOKE AND POKE always in my face.View attachment 5095459


There's a poke in the face joke here I'm sure of it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I DO need a helper. If I could find the right person I'd give them free room and board, and all they can smoke, vape, dab, and maybe a salary, if they want to clean and cook!! Really hard to trust a stranger like that though!


I don't look good in a French maid outfit...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't look good in a French maid outfit...


Pics? We’ll be the judge of that!


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pics? We’ll be the judge of that!


Something like this maybe?

A mugshot/booking photo of a man wearing a maid dress.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Something like this maybe?
> View attachment 5095526
> A mugshot/booking photo of a man wearing a maid dress.


I'm sure @raratt would look happier in his French main dress.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill morning, good people.


How are you doing? Very quiet recently.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Jeffislovinlife i need coffee bud


 the best I can do


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

*SCORE *
3 grams Jack Herer, Cherry pie, Stardawg and lemon OG live resin
$208
Thank you God


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *SCORE *
> 3 grams Jack Herer, Cherry pie, Stardawg and lemon OG live resin
> $208
> Thank you God
> View attachment 5095575


All I got was a lousy t-shirt.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

I just got the scare of a lifetime....Just went to renew my Brokers license, and I got a notice they have changed the law, and I am now required to take 22.5 hours of continuing ed.    I had been exempt from taking it because I have had a brokers license for 30 years...After 15 years you were exempt, or if you are a lawyer you are exempt. I was freaking out...But I am glad i read the fine print....I don't have to do it until my next licensing period...I hope I read that right...They renew every 2 years. I paid my $200and clicked submit...I guess we will see. I should probably call the association and make sure. The courses are soooo boring, with test at the end of each chapter so you can't cheat...much.




Paul Drake said:


> *SCORE *
> 3 grams Jack Herer, Cherry pie, Stardawg and lemon OG live resin
> $208
> Thank you God
> View attachment 5095575


Do you need my address??


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh, got my thyroid test...normal range. 

No testosterone results yet. Pretty sure they send that one out, but IDK for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All I got was a lousy t-shirt.


And not even that 


manfredo said:


> Oh, got my thyroid test...normal range.
> 
> No testosterone results yet. Pretty sure they send that one out, but IDK for sure.


I take 250 mcgs


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just got the scare of a lifetime....Just went to renew my Brokers license, and I got a notice they have changed the law, and I am now required to take 22.5 hours of continuing ed.    I had been exempt from taking it because I have had a brokers license for 30 years...After 15 years you were exempt, or if you are a lawyer you are exempt. I was freaking out...But I am glad i read the fine print....I don't have to do it until my next licensing period...I hope I read that right...They renew every 2 years. I paid my $200and clicked submit...I guess we will see. I should probably call the association and make sure. The courses are soooo boring, with test at the end of each chapter so you can't cheat...much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, yes I do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And not even that


You're right! I didn't get anything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5095630


I don't get it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't get it?


I will in two days. 



https://www.amazon.ca/Multitool-Screwdriver-Pocket-Sized-Portable-Survival/dp/B092XKSD8G/


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're right! I didn't get anything.


I’ll poke you, don’t be angry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I will in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Multitool-Screwdriver-Pocket-Sized-Portable-Survival/dp/B092XKSD8G/


Butch, I knew it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I will in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Multitool-Screwdriver-Pocket-Sized-Portable-Survival/dp/B092XKSD8G/


$36! LOL


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5095630


That does look like a badass brass knuckle style slicer dicer fighting tool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That does look like a badass brass knuckle style slicer dicer fighting tool.


Looks more like 50¢ worth of stainless steel  

Make sure to put it in your pocket to stab yourself many times


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> $36! LOL


I wish I thought of it...That's my dream....Shark Tank invention. You know they are cranking those out for about $4...It does look like stainless steel at least!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks more like 50¢ worth of stainless steel
> 
> Make sure to put it in your pocket to stab yourself many times


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Butch, I knew it.


No Never!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> $36! LOL


I know! LOL


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Soooo, did gasoline go up where you all are at overnight?

2 days ago it was $3.75 a gallon for regular. Yesterday it was $4.29 at the same pump. 54 cents overnight!!

I forgot to look when I went by today.





shnkrmn said:


> I know! LOL


That's probably Canadian...So it's only like $6 American.

JK


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I like this style better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like this style better.


Could you kill a Starfleet Officer with that?

I think not.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Look what came today. Going to run it with some 8 gallon and 5 gallon bags, in a loop, and I got some extra parts like shut offs and Y's and such. They say this size will work up to 10 g pots, so we'll see. 



The


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Look what came today. Going to run it with some 8 gallon and 5 gallon bags, in a loop, and I got some extra parts like shut offs and Y's and such. They say this size will work up to 10 g pots, so we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095644The


Nice! Did you get the superflex tubing as well?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

Did I tell you that the wino is sick still. Fuckn lungs, throat, chest, headache. It’s weird dr said possibly the flu. Home covid said negative. Dr said they suck lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing? Very quiet recently.


Pinched nerves making me pissy, trying to keep it contained inside, where I can bottle it up 

And Elden Ring...


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks more like 50¢ worth of stainless steel
> 
> Make sure to put it in your pocket to stab yourself many times




MacGyver would have been able to save the world with one of those.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’m a Quaker. They call themselves friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Quakers. They're very chatty.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can’t wait for the Sativa!


Hello, neighbor.

I think I have every one of their CD's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5095688
> 
> MacGyver would have been able to save the world with one of those.
> 
> View attachment 5095689


I am MacGyver


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5095688
> 
> MacGyver would have been able to save the world with one of those.
> 
> View attachment 5095689


Handy if all one needed was a 7/16"/10mm wrench.
Pretty though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I love Quakers. They're very chatty.
> 
> View attachment 5095694


I like their oats.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I am MacGyver


Well get to work!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I am MacGyver


Dab. You’re it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dab. You’re it.


I looked at it today. My lungs can't still. I tried a couple times but I feel like shit breathing wise after covid, doing dabs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

Oil Pen - very small (mouth full sized) puffs & a few of em.
Good night.

Or what I've been told.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oil Pen - very small (mouth full sized) puffs & a few of em.
> Good night.
> 
> Or what I've been told.


I've been mostly good with little puffs of plain flower.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been mostly good with little puffs of plain flower.


I think I've gotten lazy & like the terps too much.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! Did you get the superflex tubing as well?


yes


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oil Pen - very small (mouth full sized) puffs & a few of em.
> Good night.
> 
> Or what I've been told.


You gave me an idea....I have vaped nothing but flower the past few weeks, but I have been puffing on my pen the past hour....small puffs...My head started tingling on top...but it was a good tingle...Then I ate a bag of lays barbeque chips. They were right...No one can eat just one.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You gave me an idea....I have vaped nothing but flower the past few weeks, but I have been puffing on my pen the past hour....small puffs...My head started tingling on top...but it was a good tingle...Then I ate a bag of lays barbeque chips. They were right...No one can eat just one.


My favorite is the Sweet Southern Heat flavor and since I can't eat potato chips they flavor chicharrones with it! Of course they are always sold out, like the coffee Coke Zero.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My favorite is the Sweet Southern Heat flavor and since I can't eat potato chips they flavor chicharrones with it! Of course they are always sold out, like the coffee Coke Zero.


Coffee Coke zero that is not a thang is it please say no


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

I was going to smoke a bowl with regular flower but now I have to smoke this bowl of Keefthank you for that lol


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Look what came today. Going to run it with some 8 gallon and 5 gallon bags, in a loop, and I got some extra parts like shut offs and Y's and such. They say this size will work up to 10 g pots, so we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095644The


Mine shipped yesterday, got the same kit, superflex, a few parts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 4, 2022)

Get in here


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 4, 2022)

Cats fed. Back to bed.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

Finally found my phone, barely sticking out of a snowbank next to my car. 
It was -2f this morning, so no water damage. 
Better than *NOT* finding it in a snowbank, it sure simplified my day today, now I gotta catch up with my late start.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 4, 2022)

Nice find!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Morning






It's chilly out! But supposed to hit 60° on Sunday and rain  

What's everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2022)

good morning. Had to let someone go yesterday. It's the worst. 
Today is a new day.






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Pinched nerves making me pissy, trying to keep it contained inside, where I can bottle it up
> 
> And Elden Ring...


Bummer,  sorry rsawr.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 4, 2022)

I accidentally bought whole bean coffee... Ninja blender saves the day! 

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer,  sorry rsawr.


Thanks! It'll get better again, maybe taking the day off work for other reasons. that should help me rest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks! It'll get better again, maybe taking the day off work for other reasons. that should help me rest.


Do it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks! It'll get better again, maybe taking the day off work for other reasons. that should help me rest.


Make it a long weekend


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 4, 2022)

I think that beer, weed, and coffee packaging designers are all the same super stoned guy...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I accidentally bought whole bean coffee... Ninja blender saves the day!
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


I use to always get the whole bean coffee and grind it in the store, but they took out the grinder. It was better I remember!! 

Busy busy day for me... The sun is shining but it's still frigid! 

I am actually feeling human for the first time in weeks...Sure hope it sticks!!! 37 days til vacation!!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to always get the whole bean coffee and grind it in the store, but they took out the grinder. It was better I remember!!
> 
> Busy busy day for me... The sun is shining but it's still frigid!
> 
> I am actually feeling human for the first time in weeks...Sure hope it sticks!!! 37 days til vacation!!!!


Yeah for feeling human! Have an awesome day! Anything fun planned, or just adulting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to always get the whole bean coffee and grind it in the store, but they took out the grinder. It was better I remember!!
> 
> Busy busy day for me... The sun is shining but it's still frigid!
> 
> I am actually feeling human for the first time in weeks...Sure hope it sticks!!! 37 days til vacation!!!!


Have you been watching the weather? Going to be gorgeous on Sunday!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee Coke zero that is not a thang is it please say no



Dark Blend, no less.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah for feeling human! Have an awesome day! Anything fun planned, or just adulting?


Perhaps a little fun tonight...



Laughing Grass said:


> Have you been watching the weather? Going to be gorgeous on Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 5096004



I saw that!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

I have my follow up appointment with the PT in a little over an hour. The email says it will be 60 minutes, that seems kinda long for a doctor appointment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Perhaps a little fun tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Saturday looks better than ours.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I accidentally bought whole bean coffee... Ninja blender saves the day!
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


I only buy whole bean and I highly recommend the Krups grinders. They are very good and inexpensive. I've never found the burr grinders to make coffee taste much different to me anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5096006
> Dark Blend, no less.


Add a shot of patron xo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5096006
> Dark Blend, no less.


What the what that's not even right gringe to a shutter that ran down my spine


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you been watching the weather? Going to be gorgeous on Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 5096004



meh


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have my follow up appointment with the PT in a little over an hour. The email says it will be 60 minutes, that seems kinda long for a doctor appointment.


30 minutes for your participation. 

30 minutes after you leave for paperwork and case review.

That's how they bill for a full hour. 

I had 60-minute appointments, that's how it went for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what that's not even right gringe to a shutter that ran down my spine


It's surprisingly good. It really balances the flavor. I'd love to hear your take on it if you find it there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> 30 minutes for your participation.
> 
> 30 minutes after you leave for paperwork and case review.
> 
> ...


That makes more sense, I don't want to stay for a whole hour. 

It's Friday there's fuckery to spread.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That makes more sense, I don't want to stay for a whole hour.
> 
> It's Friday there's fuckery to spread.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's surprisingly good. It really balances the flavor. I'd love to hear your take on it if you find it there.


Not even with a spoon full of . Sugar lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not even with a spoon full of . Sugar lol


They make regular Coke with Dark Coffee too.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have my follow up appointment with the PT in a little over an hour. The email says it will be 60 minutes, that seems kinda long for a doctor appointment.


They give massages sometimes! Maybe it's shoulder massage day!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They make regular Coke with Dark Coffee too.
> View attachment 5096013


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They give massages sometimes! Maybe it's shoulder massage day!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They make regular Coke with Dark Coffee too.
> View attachment 5096013


Wrong shoulder.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 4, 2022)

My fitbit was recalled... but I got a free upgrade to the newest model. I have had that thing for almost 3 years. Made me sad to send it away in a leel box.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My fitbit was recalled... but I got a free upgrade to the newest model. I have had that thing for almost 3 years. Made me sad to send it away in a leel box.


I asked my Nephew (cyber security specialist) if there was a way to increase the battery life of my old 6S iphone, he took one look at it & started laughing - "Uncle GWN, this thing's a dinosaur".
ATT offered less than 50 bucks trade in so I kept it but am now sporting a 13 pro max


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I asked my Nephew (cyber security specialist) if there was a way to increase the battery life of my old 6S iphone, he took one look at it & started laughing - "Uncle GWN, this thing's a dinosaur".
> ATT offered less than 50 bucks trade in so I kept it but am now sporting a 13 pro max


I've got the 13 Pro, my husband has the Max. The Max is too big for my hands, as often as I drop my phone and it slides out of my smaller pockets a Max would be toast in no time. I hope you're as pleased with yours as I am with mine. For me it was worth the upgrade for the camera alone.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I asked my Nephew (cyber security specialist) if there was a way to increase the battery life of my old 6S iphone, he took one look at it & started laughing - "Uncle GWN, this thing's a dinosaur".
> ATT offered less than 50 bucks trade in so I kept it but am now sporting a 13 pro max


I have to upgrade my flip phone, it is 3G. I never really use it much anyway so I'll just get some cheap 4G phone. It would be nice to have the Waze app though. I don't text either, easier to talk than type.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've got the 13 Pro, my husband has the Max. The Max is too big for my hands, as often as I drop my phone and it slides out of my smaller pockets a Max would be toast in no time. I hope you're as pleased with yours as I am with mine. For me it was worth the upgrade for the camera alone.


So far I Love it except the facial recognition is less than effective with the mask.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So far I Love it except the facial recognition is less than effective with the mask.


Yeah I have to use my passcode too. Especially frustrating when using Apple Pay. I can't believe I'm bitching about that vs the overhead involved in finding a pay phone back in the day. I've gone soft


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have to upgrade my flip phone, it is 3G. I never really use it much anyway so I'll just get some cheap 4G phone. It would be nice to have the Waze app though. I don't text either, easier to talk than type.


Ask @ANC he has some recommendations for good, inexpensive phones.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garcden said:


> Ask @ANC he has some recommendations for good, inexpensive phones.


I just check out the ratings on Verizon for the ones they sell. That carrier works fine around here. I picked up an Obama phone but I let my son use it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this fine Friday.......

woke up this morning to a nice 59F partly cloudy......high today 77 to 78F and sunny....we are expecting 80's this weekend....

just made a fresh pot, so warm ups coming up

Welp finally got my electricity fixed, i had an actual electrician come in and give me a hand, we've found 4 plugs that were no good, and 2 switches that were junk, we are up....surprising part is it cost me a 6pk, 4grams and a c note............

last night we ate pretty good.......thick pork chops with potato augratin.....

not bad for $2.99lb, i made a 3rd for my lunch......put that with some red beans and rice from the night before

and a little update on the furry front.....yeah they're getting big......almost time...

feeding time this mornin.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 4, 2022)

Sitting in the sun AT WALMART ugh


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 4, 2022)

I will hit the beach


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just check out the ratings on Verizon for the ones they sell. That carrier works fine around here. I picked up an Obama phone but I let my son use it.


Obama phone?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Obama phone?


yeah it's a free phone you can use, i have one, works pretty good, think they have free tablets now too...


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Obama phone?


They give phones out to people who don't make a certain amount of money, They are paid for with a small charge on everyone's phone. The program started when Obama was in office, I believe, so they call the phones Obama phones.


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Obama phone?


Yes. It was funny for a spell.






Google it for more information.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it's a free phone you can use, i have one, works pretty good, think they have free tablets now too...





raratt said:


> They give phones out to people who don't make a certain amount of money, They are paid for with a small charge on everyone's phone. The program started when Obama was in office, I believe, so they call the phones Obama phones.


That's actually pretty cool. Is it a smartphone? 



lokie said:


> Yes. It was funny for a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would have been cooler if all the notifications sounds were replaced with obama quotes.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> smartphone?


Yes, very low capabilities.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I asked my Nephew (cyber security specialist) if there was a way to increase the battery life of my old 6S iphone, he took one look at it & started laughing - "Uncle GWN, this thing's a dinosaur".
> ATT offered less than 50 bucks trade in so I kept it but am now sporting a 13 pro max





curious2garden said:


> I've got the 13 Pro, my husband has the Max. The Max is too big for my hands, as often as I drop my phone and it slides out of my smaller pockets a Max would be toast in no time. I hope you're as pleased with yours as I am with mine. For me it was worth the upgrade for the camera alone.









I'm still using a 12.

it’s got a sweet sticker tho


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's actually pretty cool. Is it a smartphone?
> 
> 
> 
> would have been cooler if all the notifications sounds were replaced with obama quotes.


for the most part ....yes.....i know the tablet is, the wife has one of those to with free wifi with it....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

Damn, the department of state just contacted me...I DO have to take 22.5 hours of continuing education within 30 days, or my Brokers license will disappear in a poof of smoke....Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!! Now see if I had kids I could make them do it! 

This will be a real challenge. I'm going to have to dedicate 1 day a week for the next month, or something like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, the department of state just contacted me...I DO have to take 22.5 hours of continuing education within 30 days, or my Brokers license will disappear in a poof of smoke....Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!! Now see if I had kids I could make them do it!
> 
> This will be a real challenge. I'm going to have to dedicate 1 day a week for the next month, or something like that


Bummer. Couldn't you do a couple hours a night for the next week and a half?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

It's like 30° and sunny out! Man I need to lose the flannel


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Obama phone?


The only reason why I have a dumb smartphone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The only reason why I have a dumb smartphone


Obama Care, Obama Phone. A high school here in Toronto that has predominantly black enrollment is likely being renamed after Michelle Obama.

Quite the legacy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Obama Care, Obama Phone. A high school here in Toronto that has predominantly black enrollment is likely being renamed after Michelle Obama.
> 
> Quite the legacy.


Don’t forget about their daughters.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t forget about their daughters.


Are they active in anything? I haven't heard anything about them since he left office.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

I broke a personal rule this morning and gave grow advice to a noob.


raratt said:


> I have to upgrade my flip phone, it is 3G. I never really use it much anyway so I'll just get some cheap 4G phone. It would be nice to have the Waze app though. I don't text either, easier to talk than type.


Well you can talk to text if you don't mind looking like a crazy person


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I broke a personal rule this morning and gave grow advice to a noob.


lol noobs need love too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

Safe vaping is called for


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol noobs need love too.


I agree but sticking my neck out in a grow forum thread? Nah. I prefer to watch the feeding frenzies there rather than participate.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I agree but sticking my neck out in a grow forum thread? Nah. I prefer to watch the feeding frenzies there rather than participate.


Aww come on we don't bite that hard lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Also there should be a page limit on threads that ask a question. They all turn into the same guys knifing each other over and over


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Also, stoners go off topic invariably and it just spirals out from there.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

Irreverent irrelevance.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I broke a personal rule this morning and gave grow advice to a noob.
> 
> Well you can talk to text if you don't mind looking like a crazy person


Usually , after they get told 3x, they get pissy and demand "respectful answers" that agree with their diagnosis.

But all the endless sniping between other people is pretty predictable nowdays.
One guy said he didn't have a problem with gnats, so someone dug up ten year old post that said what he did to get rid of them.
Then says "See, you do have gnat issues! Liar! ", not realizing that he said he got rid of them a decade ago....sigh...


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

Needs CalMag.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a good Neoliet explosion now and then


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Needs CalMag.


I was sorry when that thread closed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I agree but sticking my neck out in a grow forum thread? Nah. I prefer to watch the feeding frenzies there rather than participate.


lol I just stick to my own journal in the grow forums.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Also, stoners go off topic invariably and it just spirals out from there.


That never happens here, you're making it up!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Also, stoners go off topic invariably and it just spirals out from there.


Ooh, spirals!




__





Spiral Maker Online - Spiral Creator For Free


online spiral maker , free spiral creator , fun spiral maker game online for free , just put numbers and make beautiful spiral



mandalamaker.online


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That never happens here, you're making it up!


No, really.

It's more common than you think.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Okay. It's 35 out. Last thought on the grow forums


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

I just shake my head and move along.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Ooh, spirals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiral maker doesn't work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just shake my head and move along.


u too, and i thought it was just me......


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> u too, and i thought it was just me......


But you love politics?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

I think it's adorable when they give each other grow tips and diagnose their own plants together, so cute to watch them play nice.
Then they ask about flushing and all hell breaks loose, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But you love politics?


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think it's adorable when they give each other grow tips and diagnose their own plants together, so cute to watch them play nice.
> Then they ask about flushing and all hell breaks loose, lol.


The LED vs HPS feud is fun to watch also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But you love politics?


honestly really don't, but this subject matter has gotten me riled up......js


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5096157


this from the person that was in the Convoy thread....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this from the person that was in the Convoy thread....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


likely story...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> likely story...lol


I was cordial in that thread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was cordial in that thread.


He's just trying to get the heat off him


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was cordial in that thread.


i know


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> The LED vs HPS feud is fun to watch also.


Lets talk about defoliation and flushing next.
Too many 3 grow professionals out there to count.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> The LED vs HPS feud is fun to watch also.


Not to mention the Blurple Wars....but that's almost completely over now except for a few entrenched holdouts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lets talk about defoliation and flushing next.
> Too many 3 grow professionals out there to count.


How many grows to achieve true _professional_ status?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Not to mention the Blurple Wars....but that's almost completely over now except for a few entrenched holdouts


this site saved me from buying a 1000 watt viparspectra light when I started. I think it was 130 watt lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

nother is the Nanner wars.......

all 4 of these are great for epic meltdowns.....might as well


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many grows to achieve true _professional_ status?


At least 4


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many grows to achieve true _professional_ status?


About a pound


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 4, 2022)

How much will it weight threads!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many grows to achieve true _professional_ status?


4?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least 4





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 4?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5096187


Welcome


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least 4





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 4?


Great minds and shit like that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> How much will it weight threads!


ah crap forgot bout that one.....


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm way too high for 420, early start. Time to drink whiskey.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm way too high for 420, early start. Time to drink whiskey.


Our resident timekeeper let us down.

thanks @DarkWeb


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm back...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least 4


Grow #1: bagseed and yard dirt
Grow #2: infested clone in FFOF
Grow #3: 5 different strains including 3 autos from Barney's Farm in DWC
Grow #4 5 more strains in coco and hygroton and AN full lineup


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm back... View attachment 5096190


with a suppository?
.
.
.
.
.
.Anal


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> with a suppository?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Relax, dammit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our resident timekeeper let us down.
> 
> thanks @DarkWeb


I had to be the responsible one and make sure the fruit cup didn't end up on someone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to be the responsible one and make sure the fruit cup didn't end up on someone


I never get to do 4:20 anyway. 

No harm in a small food fight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never get to do 4:20 anyway.
> 
> No harm in a small food fight.


If it's outside and they clean it up lol I just cleaned the floor because the half mud, half snow, boot prints all over the kitchen


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never get to do 4:20 anyway.
> 
> No harm in a small food fight.


Why no 4:20?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

GoodLife where my partner works just fired her hundreds of employees across Canada by email. Even had the nerve to ask her to finish her shift.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> GoodLife where my partner works just fired her hundreds of employees across Canada by email. Even had the nerve to ask her to finish her shift.


Oh no. That sucks.   one for each of you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> GoodLife where my partner works just fired her hundreds of employees across Canada by email. Even had the nerve to ask her to finish her shift.


that sucks.........did the company give a reason for the dismissil???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh no. That sucks.   one for each of you.


They suck, lied repeatedly throughout the pandemic. Good riddance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that sucks.........did the company give a reason for the dismissil???


Cost cutting, a lot of senior people with 10+ years with them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They suck, lied repeatedly throughout the pandemic. Good riddance.


Didn't they have a shitty holiday party too? Yeah, fuck 'em


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't they have a shitty holiday party too? Yeah, fuck 'em


It was lame and I had to give her boss and wife a ride home afterwards. It was like an hour round trip. Cheap prick. Doing it by email blows my mind, I’m glad it’s over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was lame and I had to give her boss and wife a ride home afterwards. It was like an hour round trip. Cheap prick. Doing it by email blows my mind, I’m glad it’s over.


Time to do better. She got this


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was lame and I had to give her boss and wife a ride home afterwards. It was like an hour round trip. Cheap prick. Doing it by email blows my mind, I’m glad it’s over.



maybe your other half can start working from home.....it's a thing now....my step daughter is doing it and she lives in Corpus


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

They're magically delicious....Wait, what??? Wrong elf, but this is his cousin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Relax, dammit!


In the early 80's I had to have an office "medical procedure".
The implement felt like a replica of king Kong's d**k.
No meds, sedatives - nothing.

All I remember is the "DR" saying the more you holler, the more this is gonna hurt.

I yelled afuckinglot - how can that shit be anywhere close to being enjoyable for the recipient?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe your other half can start working from home.....it's a thing now....my step daughter is doing it and she lives in Corpus


A commuter parking lot near us had 450 spots overfilled every day, now has 8-12 cars every day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> A commuter parking lot near us had 450 spots overfilled every day, now has 8-12 cars every day.


cause of people working from the house/home?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> cause of people working from the house/home?


They do now, lots of places learned they don't need a place anymore.
Some places still only have a receptionist and IT person working in the building, everyone else only comes in when needed.
Hundreds of empty cubicles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> They do now, lots of places learned they don't need a place anymore.
> Some places still only have a receptionist and IT person working in the building, everyone else only comes in when needed.
> Hundreds of empty cubicles.


yeah i can see that, in my job i can't do that unfortunately......buisness models have changer now since the pandemic, especially with mothers and such


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i can see that, in my job i can't do that unfortunately......buisness models have changer now since the pandemic, especially with mothers and such


Just mothers?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just mothers?


no no...many many more people....i should have put "etc" at the end.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cost cutting, a lot of senior people with 10+ years with them.


David Patchell-Evans ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 4, 2022)

Sorry @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, the department of state just contacted me...I DO have to take 22.5 hours of continuing education within 30 days, or my Brokers license will disappear in a poof of smoke....Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!! Now see if I had kids I could make them do it!
> 
> This will be a real challenge. I'm going to have to dedicate 1 day a week for the next month, or something like that


LOL don't feel too bad. I have to do CE this year too and it's a lot more than that


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

I believe I have filled all the squares for growing vermin infested plants. Spider mites, aphids, white flies, powdery mildew, and fungus gnats. Fungus gnats were the easiest to fix. NOTHING from outdoors comes into the indoor places anymore...


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

OH, I have squat to do this year, don't even have to do smog tests for two years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> David Patchell-Evans ?


When the first lockdown started he emailed all staff and said everyone would be paid and benefits would be continued he laid everyone off on the second week.

They fired a couple hundred people Wednesday the same way.

She was offered a new gig at a non-chain gym before she got home lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

Spineless MF!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She was offered a new gig at a non-chain gym before she got home lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry @Laughing Grass


Thanka hun, she did see it coming and was already putting the feelers out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They're magically delicious....Wait, what??? Wrong elf, but this is his cousin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096229


and cheese cake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

Friday night no safe vaping tonight lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm already thinking about pressing some rosin from these new strains, that aren't even trimmed yet....So Maybe if I get my ass busy this weekend trimming I can be pressing next weekend.

I have been procrastinating all winter and now I have a ton of shit to be done...a major ton, and soon. Income taxes' 15 plants to trim, continuing ed, just listed my last investment house for sale today, I start PT on Monday, Blumats to set up, and more! I leave on vacation in 30 some days  

Luckily, I thrive under pressure...Or use too, lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm already thinking about pressing some rosin from these new strains, that aren't even trimmed yet....So Maybe if I get my ass busy this weekend trimming I can be pressing next weekend.
> 
> I have been procrastinating all winter and now I have a ton of shit to be done...a major ton, and soon. Income taxes' 15 plants to trim, continuing ed, just listed my last investment house for sale today, I start PT on Monday, Blumats to set up, and more! I leave on vacation in 30 some days
> 
> Luckily, I thrive under pressure...Or use too, lol.


Well it is not like you had anything else going on lately


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm already thinking about pressing some rosin from these new strains, that aren't even trimmed yet....So Maybe if I get my ass busy this weekend trimming I can be pressing next weekend.
> 
> I have been procrastinating all winter and now I have a ton of shit to be done...a major ton, and soon. Income taxes' 15 plants to trim, continuing ed, just listed my last investment house for sale today, I start PT on Monday, Blumats to set up, and more! I leave on vacation in 30 some days
> 
> Luckily, I thrive under pressure...Or use too, lol.


And 22.5 hours of continuing education/community service.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)

Morning






Happy Saturday morning! Whatcha watching?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> And 22.5 hours of continuing education/community service.



I have the time! It's 4:20!

Go!

  

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have the time! It's 4:20!
> 
> Go!
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)

I tried a dab again. Just a little one


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 5, 2022)

I ate a 10mg gummey last night, and I was fucking vibrating, I'm a big ol edible puss. Happy Saturday


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I tried a dab again. Just a little one









It does take practice to become a professional.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> It does take practice to become a professional.
> View attachment 5096498


I haven't really been able to after having covid. It's like I over produce phlegm and have to constantly clear my throat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)

__





Should i flush or wait longer ?


Should I flush or wait longer?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't really been able to after having covid. It's like I over produce phlegm and have to constantly clear my throat.


Thats all the micro capillary veins and cells that burst, they all have to flush the last of the virus and repair themselves.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Thats all the micro capillary veins and cells that burst, they all have to flush the last of the virus and repair themselves.


So I should flush


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So I should flush


I used Jägermeister to flush, kept me from coughing, YMMV


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't really been able to after having covid. It's like I over produce phlegm and have to constantly clear my throat.


I hope for your speedy recovery.

Here is a gif for aspiration.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

Wife has lost her voice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

Good morning, happy Saturday 

Carrot time


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife has lost her voice View attachment 5096505


That happened to me, my wife loved it. 7 days of pretending she didn't understand what I wanted.
Things like less scallops and bacon for me, no beer, no cookies, or she would put a huge piece of broccoli on my plate and giggle.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 5, 2022)

Chill morning, good people.  
How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That happened to me, my wife loved it. 7 days of pretending she didn't understand what I wanted.
> Things like less scallops and bacon for me, no beer, no cookies, or she would put a huge piece of broccoli on my plate and giggle.


You don’t like broccoli?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife has lost her voice View attachment 5096505


 Is she okay otherwise?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

It’s funny but she’s sick. So it’s still funny but sad funny.
Not the flu or covid but dr said covid stuff can repeat many times.
Now she’s lost her voice


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2022)

Rain all day today. On top of frozen ground and snowpack. Someones basement will flood tonight but not mine. Yay Spring!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don’t like broccoli?


I can eat the smaller bloom pieces in moderation, the big pieces just gross me out.
Something in the taste of broccoli just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s funny but she’s sick. So it’s still funny but sad funny.
> Not the flu or covid but dr said covid stuff can repeat many times.
> Now she’s lost her voice


It almost sounds like she has long covid. You guys have been having on and off symptoms for two months.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

She went to the dr about an hr ago, I guess for more meds or something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m procrastinating. Maybe rolling a joint will help.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It almost sounds like she has long covid. You guys have been having on and off symptoms for two months.


IKR 
I’m okay. I sleep well but she does not. I think sleep is important. And she smokes cigarettes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I can eat the smaller bloom pieces in moderation, the big pieces just gross me out.
> Something in the taste of broccoli just doesn't agree with me.


Same for all the veggies that come from that plant? I don’t like brussel sprouts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> IKR
> I’m okay. I sleep well but she does not. I think sleep is important. And she smokes cigarettes.


Gotta convince her to get off the caffeine. That shit is poison.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta convince her to get off the *caffeine*. That shit is poison.


???


SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 5, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> ???
> View attachment 5096524
> 
> SH420


I think she meant "You'll feel like poisoning others if you get off the caffeine"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I can eat the smaller bloom pieces in moderation, the big pieces just gross me out.
> Something in the taste of broccoli just doesn't agree with me.


Loved that show & especially Eddie Steeples - he's a really funny dude.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

She’s got an infection in her throat and lungs. Guess I’ll smoke this mandarin dream I got her.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wanted to share something beautiful with my fellow growers. Godfather OG Kief I processed yesterday. You just gotta love it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2022)

Got the reservoir filled that took an hour. The joint wasn’t such an great idea.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think she meant "You'll feel like poisoning others if you get off the caffeine"


My wife once stopped smoking, drinking coffee and stopped drinking alcohol , on the same day.

After one week I demanded she pick one habit and pick it back up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> My wife once stopped smoking, drinking coffee and stopped drinking alcohol , on the same day.
> 
> After one week I demanded she pick one habit and pick it back up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think she meant "You'll feel like poisoning others if you get off the caffeine"


Maybe. But I really want to know where caffeinated cigarettes come from. I don't smoke anymore but I would have saved a lot of time smoking caffeinated cigarettes 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe. But I really want to know where caffeinated cigarettes come from. I don't smoke anymore but I would have saved a lot of time smoking caffeinated cigarettes
> 
> SH420


Caffeinated joints and I'm in.


Paul Drake said:


> She’s got an infection in her throat and lungs. *Guess I’ll smoke this mandarin dream I got her.*


ROFLMAO, don't waste your lung parenchyma. I have it on good authority that you won't even feel weed with a concentrate tolerance


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Caffeinated joints and I'm in.
> 
> ROFLMAO, don't waste your lung parenchyma. I have it on good authority that you won't even feel weed with a concentrate tolerance


Ok, I’ll just kill the rest of this Jack gram


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Rain all day today. On top of frozen ground and snowpack. Someones basement will flood tonight but not mine. Yay Spring!


Now I think this reads as mean. My basement used to flood all the time until I added gutters and did a lot of grading around the foundation. House is pre 1870 with original foundation such as it is.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta convince her to get off the caffeine. That shit is poison.


Don't listen Jeff.

Caffeine is good!!

OMG, I have had 7 Realtors make appt's to show my house I listed yesterday, today and tomorrow, starting in a few minutes. This is the house from last late fall with the Realtor from HELL that I told to go to HELL. I sure would love to see a bidding war, but I'll be happy just to find one good buyer. hopefully one with a good Realtor, but I know that is asking a LOT!

Trying to keep my stress levels loooow...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Don't listen Jeff.
> 
> Caffeine is good!!
> 
> ...


I have realtors knocking on my door, coldcalling and texting me. I should just wave a picture of my basement at them....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

I need those slippers


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, I’ll just kill the rest of this Jack gram View attachment 5096608View attachment 5096609


I love those slippers


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love those slippers


I love to have them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Thats all the micro capillary veins and cells that burst, they all have to flush the last of the virus and repair themselves.


OMG that was good! (It's not true but it's 1000% funnier), thank you for that one.



DCcan said:


> I used Jägermeister to flush, kept me from coughing, YMMV


and they say flushing doesn't work, pshaw


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have realtors knocking on my door, coldcalling and texting me. I should just wave a picture of my basement at them....


Same here, time to buy a boat horn. Do they work with cellphones?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that was good! (It's not true but it's 1000% funnier), thank you for that one.
> 
> 
> and they say flushing doesn't work, pshaw


OMG, you sound like my wife. She doesn't believe anything I say either.
She really hates my weather forecasting, thinks it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> OMG, you sound like my wife. She doesn't believe anything I say either.
> She really hates my weather forecasting, thinks it's just wishful thinking.


I'd high five her for creatively stealing your scallops. Then I'd try to get her to share the ill-begotten scallops.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd high five her for creatively stealing your scallops. Then I'd try to get her to share the ill-begotten scallops.


I fell in love with her left hook and sense of humor, she took her brother down in about ten seconds on our 4th date.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> OMG, you sound like my wife. She doesn't believe anything I say either.
> She really hates my weather forecasting, thinks it's just wishful thinking.


I just got scolded because she named the wrong city. I wasn't specific enough about area...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I fell in love with her left hook and sense of humor, she took her brother down in about ten seconds on our 4th date.


Why was her brother on your fourth date? I sense a story here.....


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2022)

She's actually wonderful, but 


curious2garden said:


> Why was her brother on your fourth date? I sense a story here.....


What else do adolescent little brothers do when their sister is getting picked up for a date? They get jealous and act up, he did it the day before.
Grew 8 inches in 4 months and decided to fuck with me, so she blew a gasket and used him for quick punching bag.
Then smiled, turned around and said, "Okay, ready to go?" 
I didn't know what to do except say "Wow! Sure!"


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> She's actually wonderful, but
> 
> What else do adolescent little brothers do when their sister is getting picked up for a date? They get jealous and act up, he did it the day before.
> Grew 8 inches in 4 months and decided to fuck with me, so she blew a gasket and used him for quick punching bag.
> ...


It's in our DNA,
Sugar, spice and everything nice ;D


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2022)

I was the youngest of three. I would have said please take her. Here's a shovel.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just got scolded because she named the wrong city. I wasn't specific enough about area...


 Scolded?

Some of the most direct and basic revelations of personal interactions is revealed when you tell a woman, who claiming PMS, in mid sentence,
"If you're are not careful that thing is going to kill you."



My approach to a difference of opinion is direct and sometime dramatic, for my own amusement of course.


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 5, 2022)

Time check


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 5, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Time check


right there with you


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2022)

2 showings today...2 offers so far. One of them is $2,500 more than we were selling it for last Fall...And it's from a super experienced agent. What a load off!!

4 more showing already scheduled for tomorrow too. Have to be very very careful not to spook the wabbits.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2022)

Trimmed a bunch of the little testers tonight too....They are small but even the trim smells delicious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

Good morning, happy Sunday. So warm outside today. It’s like I woke up from hibernation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5096916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you get your blumats setup?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

Gas is at $6.90 ($5.44 US) per gallon today.

I might be giving up my crv tomorrow if we can make the numbers work.






New Vehicles in Inventory - Halton Honda


Pre-owned inventory in Burlington - Halton Honda in Burlington, Ontario




m.haltonhonda.com


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you get your blumats setup?


I'd like to see the setup, I'm undecided where to put my reservoir for maintenance and filling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'd like to see the setup, I'm undecided where to put my reservoir for maintenance and filling.


I keep mine on the roof of my cabinet


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep mine on the roof of my cabinet
> 
> View attachment 5097064


20 gal?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> 20 gal?


15


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Morning





It's hot out


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got fog rising everywhere too?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Got fog rising everywhere too?


Not yet. But it's supposed to be 60° today


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 6, 2022)

Good morning, chill people. How goes?
The warmth in the air feels deceiving...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not yet. But it's supposed to be 60° today


88 here today. Record breaker. I’m going to see how busy the beaches are on the webcams.
Winobarbie isn’t any better. She’s gone back to sleep.
I want to be sleeping on a raft in the water or the bow of a boat.
Happy Sunday


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 15


I'm thinking of 15g, one for regular use, second one slid in for vacations, if needed. 
The 20gal round barrel I was thinking of using just has too much height compared to a rectangular reservoir, but it's perfect for mixing and a transfer pump.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 88 here today. Record breaker. I’m going to see how busy the beaches are on the webcams.
> Winobarbie isn’t any better. She’s gone back to sleep.
> I want to be sleeping on a raft in the water or the bow of a boat.
> Happy Sunday


Have you seen the eagle cams, this is NE florida.









NEFL Bald Eagles - Watch Live!


NEFL Bald Eagles - Powered By HDOnTap.com - Professional Live Webcam Streaming Services & Hardware.




hdontap.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Have you seen the eagle cams, this is NE florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we actually are surrounded by them here at home.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

I like pelicans


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I like pelicansView attachment 5097077View attachment 5097076


We get some pelicans, they are entertaining when they have a fish in their beak and a flock of angry seagulls after them.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gas is at $6.90 ($5.44 US) per gallon today.
> 
> I might be giving up my crv tomorrow if we can make the numbers work.
> 
> ...


I love my Civic Touring.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not yet. But it's supposed to be 60° today


Hopefully 56 here today.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Have you seen the eagle cams, this is NE florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have one watching a nest in Big Bear





I'd be whining too if I were her.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Civic Touring.


I fill up at $3.49 yesterday


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

I think it was a little over fiddy bucks for the truck.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think it was a little over fiddy bucks for the truck.


Good morning, I try not to think about it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We have one watching a nest in Big Bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same ones that had a baby? 

Three dabs this morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that the same ones that had a baby?
> 
> Three dabs this morning


Slacker


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that the same ones that had a baby?
> 
> Three dabs this morning


Yes I think that's who she's actually talking to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Winter is over


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Winter is over


It will be back next year!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It will be back next year!


That's what I thought last year


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Civic Touring.


We’ve rented a civic a couple times and liked it. As long as I have leather and nav I’m happy. It doesn’t make a lot of sense to have an suv. I don’t need the space very often and we can rent one when we do


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

You can laugh I guess.....

69" this year.....not even half the average. A lot of the economy here revolves around snow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 6, 2022)

Our average is 44". I doubt we're even half way. The big warmup and rain we had yesterday could mean a lot of ice fishing structures will be frozen in place on lakes and then the ice will be too thin to safely retrieve them. Ice fishing is big business here and climate change definitely has an impact.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

Doing laundry, high five.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Our average is 44". I doubt we're even half way. The big warmup and rain we had yesterday could mean a lot of ice fishing structures will be frozen in place on lakes and then the ice will be too thin to safely retrieve them. Ice fishing is big business here and climate change definitely has an impact.


Around 180" here. Lots of early unemployment for a bunch of people.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I thought last year


Lame, warmer this year than last, huh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Winter is over


Sorry for your economy and for laughing. We know what tourists mean to a state. We understand losing all the oranges and some strawberries because of this fuckd up weather.
Don’t take it personally.
We’re all gonna be nuked soon so only we are worried about the climate.
My BFF in Germany went from taking in refugees to worry about European evacuation due to nukes.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry for your economy and for laughing. We know what tourists mean to a state. We understand losing all the oranges and some strawberries because of this fuckd up weather.
> Don’t take it personally.
> We’re all gonna be nuked soon so only we are worried about the climate.
> My BFF in Germany went from taking in refugees to worry about European evacuation due to nukes.


Impending nuclear war is a hell of a bummer, huh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lame, warmer this year than last, huh?


It was plenty cold enough. It's the same cycle but off a few weeks. That last warm up in February usually is in mid January. I bet we have a wet spring.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Impending nuclear war is a hell of a bummer, huh?


Yep and looks like it may come.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Impending nuclear war is a hell of a bummer, huh?


I used to watch the Nuclear Planning Group, had all the evacuation routes and target priorities.





__





Nuclear Planning Group (NPG)


The Nuclear Planning Group acts as the senior body on nuclear matters in the Alliance and discusses specific policy issues associated with nuclear forces. The Alliance's nuclear policy is kept under constant review, and is modified and adapted in light of new developments.




www.nato.int


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Here's the fog........fog is a snow killer......it's like a sponge. Sun is trying to poke out too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck I hate dealing with my mother's side of the family but if it's that serious maybe I should give them a call


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Ok I'm taking advantage of it.......shoveling the deck and I'll be having some margaritas there later


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5097109
> 
> Ok I'm taking advantage of it.......shoveling the deck and I'll be having some margaritas there later


Silver lining


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Silver lining


Jose Cuervo Silver lining


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5097109
> 
> Ok I'm taking advantage of it.......shoveling the deck and I'll be having some margaritas there later


Damn who knew that welders are such a sensitive breed


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Winter is over


I hope you're right. I'm praying for muddy season.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn who knew that welders are such a sensitive breed


Fortunately that's why I'm not in that boat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you're right. I'm praying for muddy season.


Nah I don't want a bad mud season.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

They’ve been working on restoring sand dunes thank goodness.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fortunately that's why I'm not in that boat.


Wait a minute what do you not have a tendency to look through very dark glass?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn who knew that welders are such a sensitive *bead*


FIFY


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


What FIFY ?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn who knew that welders are such a sensitive breed


I had a welder fix the handle on my splitting maul for the second time, I must of said something, so he fixed it for free.
He fixed it and wrote "Big Dick" on the splitting head in a perfect bead, it was funny after a beer or 2.  
I still have , I'll have to find it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a welder fix the handle on my splitting maul for the second time, I must of said something, so he fixed it for free.
> He fixed it and wrote "Big Dick" on the splitting head in a perfect bead, it was funny after a beer or 2.
> I still have , I'll have to find it.


LOL why did it have to break twice? You don't know a good welder?









It wasn't me


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL why did it have to break twice? You don't know a good welder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He welded it back the way it was made, which is why it broke the first time.
So he welded it better the second time, and named it after me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What FIFY ?View attachment 5097197


Fix It For You 
FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> He welded it back the way it was made, which is why it broke the first time.
> So he welded it better the second time, and named it after me.


He made it right


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you get your blumats setup?


God no...I did get a house sold and trimmed about 8 plants though...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’ve rented a civic a couple times and liked it. As long as I have leather and nav I’m happy. It doesn’t make a lot of sense to have an suv. I don’t need the space very often and we can rent one when we do


I stopped into our local Honda dealership yesterday, hoping to drive a new CRV....Nope, every one that comes in is sold before it gets here, soooo, they let me drive a used one, and if I liked it, I could order one! I didn't really like it....But.... 

Unfortunately, they only have 2 Accords coming in all summer that are not already sold, and not the color I want...Soooo, if i want a new car, I have to make BIG sacrifices.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2022)

Supposed to start PT tomorrow. I can hardly wait!

And even more fun, I am hoping to get a start on my income taxes tomorrow.

Seems like a LOT for a Monday 

One more week and the clocks spring ahead!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2022)

well here's an interesting twist...My free testosterone came back high   



This probably can't be good?? Possible causes- *Tumor growth near hormonal glands, such as your adrenal gland or your testicles* 

Just lovely!! Maybe that just means I need to spank it more often 



Testosterone, Free, S17.2 ng/dL3.67 - 13.9 ng/dLH

and here is total, right about in the middle. 


Testosterone, Total, S637 ng/dL240 - 950 ng/dL


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning


Didn't sleep all night till the last 20 minutes  

Happy Monday


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5097456
> 
> Didn't sleep all night till the last 20 minutes
> ...


Well happy fuckn Monday


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> God no...I did get a house sold and trimmed about 8 plants though...


I got mine done. I had a minor flood in one of them and discovered a fatal flaw in my rubber floor. If one plant overflows it floods out its neighbor too 'cause it sucks up the water from the holes in the bottom of the pot. I bought six trays on castors and drilled holes in them so if there's another flood it will just go on the floor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday. I spent four hours cleaning my car yesterday. I think it's cleaner than when I got it. Of course it's pouring rain this morning.  My partner has an interview this morning. It's pretty much hers if she wants it. A little less money and the benefits aren't quite as good but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

This is what I woke up to


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday. I spent four hours cleaning my car yesterday. I think it's cleaner than when I got it. Of course it's pouring rain this morning.  My partner has an interview this morning. It's pretty much hers if she wants it. A little less money and the benefits aren't quite as good but it's better than nothing.


Good luck to my favorite Pole…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This is what I woke up to View attachment 5097475


My condolences.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This is what I woke up to View attachment 5097475


A sprinkle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good luck to my favorite Pole…


Thanks, how was your weekend?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks, how was your weekend?


Very warm and sunny!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Very warm and sunny!


It was warm here too. 66° yesterday but it was pretty windy. Kinda nice not needing a jacket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was pretty warm here too. 66° yesterday but it was pretty windy. Kinda nice not needing a jacket.


We had the same. It was nice to hang on the deck in the sun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We had the same. It was nice to hang on the deck in the sun.


You getting rain this morning. Supposed to be above freezing all week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You getting rain this morning. Supposed to be above freezing all week.


It's supposed to start raining in a few hours. Freezing temps at night here. Good for maple syrup producers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's supposed to start raining in a few hours. Freezing temps at night here. Good for maple syrup producers.


Do you have any snow left? Most of it is gone here except in spots that don't get direct sunlight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Two days ago 70 a day ago tornadoes and thunderstorms today 1 to 3 inches O yay spring time in the Midwest


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 7, 2022)

The grits I got at the restaurant down the street have zero seasoning. If I wanted them healthy and not drowned in butter I would have made them myself D;

Good chill, morning ones. Darkweb got his snow in my state again...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

That damn cannabis pixie dot com makes me look at everything!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> well here's an interesting twist...My free testosterone came back high
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That can be a cause of anxiety and panic disorders. It's not as common in men but... It could also be a protein binding issue.
PS when he orders more bloodwork get an IGF-1


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

^^^^
exactly


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> cannabis pixie dot com


?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ?


One of these huge ads


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

I might get a pixie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> One of these huge ads


I'm getting smoke and poke right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting smoke and poke right now.


I accidentally signed up and backed right on out lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

I did nothing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I accidentally signed up and backed right on out lol


Lol why?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol why?


Why back out or why sign up?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Why back out or why sign up?


Lol yes and yes. We need inside info from smokeandpoke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Although I'd be curious to know how an accidental signup happens lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol why?





curious2garden said:


> Why back out or why sign up?


I’m married


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Although I'd be curious to know how an accidental signup happens lol.


"Only the tip...."


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Although I'd be curious to know how an accidental signup happens lol.


You know how Facebook has that poke? I thought it was like that, I poke you when I smoke?
Pervs


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> "Only the tip...."


That’s all you get…


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Dabbing lemon og resin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You know how Facebook has that poke? I thought it was like that, I poke you when I smoke?
> Pervs


So you didn't get to meet any smoking singles?


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2022)

Is a female sock a stocking?
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm going to have to sign up!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is a female sock a stocking?
> Mornin.


Morning. Yeah, you got one?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is a female sock a stocking?
> Mornin.


Or pantyhose


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to have to sign up!


Looking for a pixie too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Looking for a pixie too?


A butch!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you didn't get to meet any smoking singles?


I need to meet some smokers. Wait, I think everyone I know smokes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A butch!


That would be great. A butch, smoker friend!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A butch!


Me thinks thou dost protests too often lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or pantyhose


Those are no fun.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2022)

Page 4020... 

 Close enough



Play nice! If not let me know so I can join the fun.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Always in my soul…


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5097521


Ahh, the human condition.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope are doing okie dokie and had a nice weekend.....

woke up this morning to a breezy 50 this morning......what?....temp not out of the 50's today......heck we were just 83F yesterday.....on with the roller coaster......

just made a fresh pot, warm up coming soon......

now i'm gonna attack these tacos...........


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope are doing okie dokie and had a nice weekend.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a breezy 50 this morning......what?....temp not out of the 50's today......heck we were just 83F yesterday.....on with the roller coaster......
> 
> ...


I want tacos


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

shit come on.....should have been at the party saturday for texas independence we had....

we had taco's everywhere, carnitas, beef, chicken etc....and plenty of beer, i was just a tad drunk and high that night...

should come over for fiesta coming up....that's in April...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want tacos


Annie made me want a hamburger. I think it’s a Big Mac day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Annie made me want a hamburger. I think it’s a Big Mac day.


I’ve been craving fun, mei fun  I’m thinking shrimp or beef. I’m tired of chicken.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve been craving fun, mei fun  I’m thinking shrimp or beef. I’m tired of chicken.View attachment 5097540View attachment 5097541


Drive thru was busy I got a taco too!

Rosanna took the job. She starts tomorrow. She has to work one Saturday a month. Boo!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

my avatar looks like @Gary Goodson's avatar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me thinks thou dost protests too often lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drive thru was busy I got a taco too!
> 
> Rosanna took the job. She starts tomorrow. *She has to work one Saturday a month*. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 5097552






Look on the bright side, you get to join the weekend hijinks once a month!

PS Where's the food from? Sort of looks like Taco Bell?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Look on the bright side, you get to join the weekend hijinks once a month!
> 
> PS Where's the food from? Sort of looks like Taco Bell?


I'm down


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drive thru was busy I got a taco too!
> 
> Rosanna took the job. She starts tomorrow. She has to work one Saturday a month. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 5097552




looks more like a burrito

now this is a taco


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Look on the bright side, you get to join the weekend hijinks once a month!
> 
> PS Where's the food from? Sort of looks like Taco Bell?


It's sometimes a challenge to get caught up after a weekend. 

Yes Taco Bell, I love their soft tacos!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Page 4020...
> 
> Close enough
> 
> ...


I had a few report cards that said she does not play well with others.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a few report cards that said she does not play well with others.


Not “Talks during class”?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a few report cards that said she does not play well with others.


Oh yes, me too


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yes, me too


I didn't learn about sharing until Kindergarten.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not “Talks during class”?


No, but I do have a jedi like ability to zone out and miss everything around me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a few report cards that said she does not play well with others.


Mmm is that not what they put on all report cards


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Wait a minute come to think about it my two boys did not but my red headed Tori bug did lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute come to think about it my two boys did not but my red headed Tori bug did lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5097580


I know that look very well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that look very well


Mine is very similar... once the chin comes out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that look very well


you too, i got that look a couple of time over the weekend.....and a name change...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you too, i got that look a couple of time over the weekend.....and a name change...


Yuppers I was told where I could go too it was strange very odd


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

I was also told to shut the front door in front of the granddaughters and then the youngest has said but the front doors is closed he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was also told to shut the front door in front of the granddaughters and then the youngest has said but the front doors is closed he ha ha ha he he he


everything was going good till i found the grandson throwing rocks at the pups, told the mother, she didn't do anything, till i stepped in......then my name was changed......smh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> everything was going good till i found the grandson throwing rocks at the pups, told the mother, she didn't do anything, till i stepped in......then my name was changed......smh


Change my name to the little shit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> everything was going good till i found the grandson throwing rocks at the pups, told the mother, she didn't do anything, till i stepped in......then my name was changed......smh


How old is the little blessing


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Change my name to the little shit


oh i changed the grandon's name to that.......his mom changed my name, and of course the wife...i pretty much shot the international good will gesture to them and went back under the car port.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How old is the little blessing


he's 4


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Okay what the hell @lokie


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is very similar... once the chin comes out.
> 
> View attachment 5097581



From the looks of that pic it looks like that pinky waver is about to have a drink thrown in her face.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> From the looks of that pic it looks like that pinky waver is about to have a drink thrown in her face.
> View attachment 5097592


Okay better had me thinking that I did something wrong grrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> From the looks of that pic it looks like that pinky waver is about to have a drink thrown in her face.
> View attachment 5097592


lol I was making that face at my brother beside pinky waver. My partner snapped that pic then whispered to me use your inside face.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was making that face at my brother beside pinky waver. My partner snapped that pic then whispered to me use your inside face.


And did you manage it?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a few report cards that said she does not play well with others.





Singlemalt said:


> Oh yes, me too


Oddly, I've never experience that issue


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oddly, I've never experience that issue


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And did you manage it?


No I don't even know why I was making that face. Must have said something I didn't like.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't learn about sharing until Kindergarten.


The entire concept of 'sharing' is because they were too lazy to get up, get to work first and lay dibs on the best tools. The appropriate response to that request is usually, "Early bird gets the worm."


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oddly, I've never experience that issue


And sweet and innocent we're attached to your name right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don't even know why I was making that face. Must have said something I didn't like.


You did say brother do you really need a reason to make that face at him lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5097594


Thank you, but I prefer the term, 'prevaricate'.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, but I prefer the term, 'prevaricate'.


I'm not gonna like, I had to look that word up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You did say brother do you really need a reason to make that face at him lol


He's pretty cool for the most part. A bit flakey sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I'm not gonna like*, I had to look that word up.


Oh well at least you laughed!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh well at least you laughed!


That was supposed to say not gonna lie... not enough embarrassed emojis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have any snow left? Most of it is gone here except in spots that don't get direct sunlight.


Yeah, but patches of earth are showing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, but patches of earth are showing


Have you gone skiing very much this winter? Our rain turned into snow the past hour.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you gone skiing very much this winter? Our rain turned into snow the past hour.


Only 5-6 days so far. The resorts will still have enough on the trails to get more days. And now that I have most of the big things ATM out of the way at work. I hope to be able to get some nice spring days in. Still lots of bbq'n to be done out there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only 5-6 days so far. The resorts will still have enough on the trails to get more days. And now that I have most of the big things ATM out of the way at work. I hope to be able to get some nice spring days in. Still lots of bbq'n to be done out there.


Think you'll get your DH bike back in service for the summer?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think you'll get your DH bike back in service for the summer?


The DH is probably hung up for good. If I go somewhere I might rent or use my other bike. I still need a stem and front wheel for it. So I'm not pilfering from the DH though.


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drive thru was busy I got a taco too!
> 
> Rosanna took the job. She starts tomorrow. She has to work one Saturday a month. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 5097552


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Lol thank you, this will be playing on repeat during our ride tonight. 

What's my motherfuckin' name?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The DH is probably hung up for good. If I go somewhere I might rent or use my other bike. I still need a stem and front wheel for it. So I'm not pilfering from the DH though.


I looked at my bike the other day, slapped it for being lazy and ate some junk food.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That can be a cause of anxiety and panic disorders. It's not as common in men but... It could also be a protein binding issue.
> PS when he orders more bloodwork get an IGF-1


He sent a message this morning saying "bloodwork normal"...Ummm, no, no it was not!!


I started PT today. The therapist said the same thing as me...I do NOT have a frozen shoulder like the dumbass new surgeon said I do. He really doesn't want me to even do PT, but said I can do a few home exercises and stop in to see him about once a week IF I WANT...and he told me to take it real easy on the exercises.

Now I need to find a real surgeon...One who's not a butcher. I want a new shoulder, not a shoulder roast.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is very similar... once the chin comes out.
> 
> View attachment 5097581


What's the brown stuff in the jar?


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2022)

Needed coffee and a B-12 just to get enough energy to Wake N Bake. This insomnia is killing me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Needed coffee and a *B-12* just to get enough energy to Wake N Bake. This insomnia is killing me.


Vitamin or a shot?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the brown stuff in the jar?


Fig jam, you were hoping Nutella


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Vitamin or a shot?


Vitamin. Works fast but short-lived. I injected the coffee though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Ahhh peanut butter and jelly sandwich for dinner


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol thank you, this will be playing on repeat during our ride tonight.
> 
> What's my motherfuckin' name?


Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2022)

LOL, nah,I know Nut


Laughing Grass said:


> Fig jam, you were hoping Nutella
> 
> View attachment 5097702


LOL Nutella,thats not Nutella; however fig jam is pretty damn good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL Nutella,thats not Nutella; however fig jam is pretty damn good


It’s also a natural laxative and aphrodisiac….


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s also a *natural laxative and aphrodisiac*….


Well, that has the potential to solve two problems at once.
Not sure I'd like the outcome though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s also a natural laxative and aphrodisiac….


Yeah fig newtons make me horney.


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s also a natural laxative and aphrodisiac….


There must be a coming AND going joke in there somewhere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

I love figs lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He sent a message this morning saying "bloodwork normal"...Ummm, no, no it was not!!
> 
> 
> I started PT today. The therapist said the same thing as me...I do NOT have a frozen shoulder like the dumbass new surgeon said I do. He really doesn't want me to even do PT, but said I can do a few home exercises and stop in to see him about once a week IF I WANT...and he told me to take it real easy on the exercises.
> ...


Good definitely find another surgeon. It sounds like your PT is taking good care of you.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good definitely find another surgeon. It sounds like your PT is taking good care of you.


Yeah the PT guy is great. He rehabbed my left shoulder after rotator cuff repair...and my back a few times. He is super chill. 

I need to keep searching for the right surgeon... He unfortunately didn't have any good referrals flor me. 

The PT guy was talking about how complex our shoulders are, and he had the model out..."Think about it, our shoulders can move in almost any position" . True dat!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah the PT guy is great. He rehabbed my left shoulder after rotator cuff repair...and my back a few times. He is super chill.
> 
> I need to keep searching for the right surgeon... He unfortunately didn't have any good referrals flor me.
> 
> The PT guy was talking about how complex our shoulders are, and he had the model out..."Think about it, our shoulders can move in almost any position" . True dat!!


Yes shoulders are very complex, but not as complex as the human hand ;D Neurosurgery was surprisingly easy in comparison.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 7, 2022)

God I was just reading about a sick kid locally that has had like the worst luck...They gave him a kidney and he wound up getting Epstein-Barr virus and lymphoma of the central nervous system from the transplant causing multiple brain tumors. Just when the poor kid thinks he might get better he gets worse. So sad!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> God I was just reading about a sick kid locally that has had like the worst luck...They gave him a kidney and he wound up getting Epstein-Barr virus and lymphoma of the central nervous system from the transplant causing multiple brain tumors. Just when the poor kid thinks he might get better he gets worse. So sad!


Here


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Hates every lawyer who isn’t Perry Mason…


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

Morning






Just a little......but it looks much nicer. Bluejays, squirrels and chipmunks are fighting over the peanuts I threw out there lol

How's it going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for you!
Getting screwed majorly over my arm. Government has some racket going on capping insurance at 200k. Makes me want to, well, scream! And the lawyer is going to make more than me!
I MAY get 10k

Thanks a lot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yay for you!
> Getting screwed majorly over my arm. Government has some racket going on capping insurance at 200k. Makes me want to, well, scream! And the lawyer is going to make more than me!
> I MAY get 10k
> View attachment 5097909View attachment 5097910View attachment 5097912View attachment 5097914
> Thanks a lot.


Every body part has a $# 

Insurance sucks.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 8, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.

Trying to book it pulling a half full trash can is very awkward...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Every body part has a $#
> 
> Insurance sucks.


There’s a cap when suing the government, this case the University of Florida.
Even if they KILL you, $200k is all you can sue for.
At Walmart it would have been 3 million for this injury they said.
Call me lucky.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> There’s a cap when suing the government, this case the University of Florida.
> Even if they KILL you, $200k is all you can sue for.
> At Walmart it would have been 3 million for this injury they said.
> Call me lucky.


I don't think being lucky would be it happening at Walmart. I'd think it not happening would be lucky. Did they hire a private investigator to video you and follow you around yet? Probably did.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think being lucky would be it happening at Walmart. I'd think it not happening would be lucky. Did they hire a private investigator to video you and follow you around yet? Probably did.


Said they could possibly watch me but they haven’t.
Arm is not the issue. They’re fighting over me falling due to uneven parking lol.
My lawyer has done a shitty job and he just went to look at it AFTER mediation.
Fuckn duck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Good morning, happy International Women's Day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy International Women's day.


Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yay for you!
> Getting screwed majorly over my arm. Government has some racket going on capping insurance at 200k. Makes me want to, well, scream! And the lawyer is going to make more than me!
> I MAY get 10k
> View attachment 5097909View attachment 5097910View attachment 5097912View attachment 5097914
> Thanks a lot.


Jeez I hadn't seen that one with the stitches.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning.


Morning, I'm sorry this is not going well for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Went to see the car last night, we were ready to make a deal. The dealership was in Burlington, about 70K from home, we were just entering Burlington when the called and said the car was sold


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *Said they could possibly watch me but they haven’t.*
> Arm is not the issue. They’re fighting over me falling due to uneven parking lol.
> My lawyer has done a shitty job and he just went to look at it AFTER mediation.
> Fuckn duck.


They are professionals. You wouldn't know till they tell you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people.
> 
> Trying to book it pulling a half full trash can is very awkward...


How are you doing in the new digs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went to see the car last night, we were ready to make a deal. The dealership was in Burlington, about 70K from home, we were just entering Burlington when the called and said the car was sold


Should have stopped by. I had a jeep sold out from me while I was sitting at the desk waiting for the paperwork  someone bought it in full online. So I did the same with my next one.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They are professionals. You wouldn't know till they tell you.


Don’t I know it


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeez I hadn't seen that one with the stitches.
> 
> View attachment 5097945


Pretty isn’t it


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing in the new digs.


NOT having an epic trash war with the neighbor's far more energetic children. CURSE THEIR YOUTHFUL KNEES AND ENDLESS ENERGY!!! 

How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should have stopped by. I had a jeep sold out from me while I was sitting at the desk waiting for the paperwork  someone bought it in full online. So I did the same with my next one.


Right now you can only negotiate interest rate, accessories and extended warranties. Car is full MSRP, take it or leave it. There were only two in the GTA in touring trim. There's only one left in Ralley Red... we can't have two red cars, that would be weird.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty isn’t it


No  How bad is the scar now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> NOT having an epic trash war with the neighbor's far more energetic children. CURSE THEIR YOUTHFUL KNEES AND ENDLESS ENERGY!!!
> 
> How you?


Lol trash war with your neighbors? I'm doing pretty good. Today I gotta figure out what's up with my watering system. Five of the six carrots have overflowed since I installed in on the weekend.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol trash war with your neighbors? I'm doing pretty good. Today I gotta figure out what's up with my watering system. Five of the six carrots have overflowed since I installed in on the weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097990


Yeah, I think they are spring cleaning. I am about to go out with a rake and shovel and pile their trash right back onto their property -.-

Eep, does that mean there is something stuck in the lines, or they are calibrated a little bit off? How much water leaks in a situation like this? Did they dry out okay? You have one carrot per pot, right? Is it easy to go back and check for points of failure, knowing which ones are flooding?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol trash war with your neighbors? I'm doing pretty good. Today I gotta figure out what's up with my watering system. Five of the six carrots have overflowed since I installed in on the weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097990


I'm surprised you didn't do a loop, with a vent at the end to get all the air out.

Oh what fun I have to look forward too, lol. 

After I get my taxes and continuing ed done, that is....My kitchen table is covered in receipts and tax docs....Ugh!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No  How bad is the scar now?



I’m tattooing $10,000 over it
The little red one was from taking that one screw out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I think they are spring cleaning. I am about to go out with a rake and shovel and pile their trash right back onto their property -.-
> 
> Eep, does that mean there is something stuck in the lines, or they are calibrated a little bit off? How much water leaks in a situation like this? Did they dry out okay? You have one carrot per pot, right? Is it easy to go back and check for points of failure, knowing which ones are flooding?


I emailed blumat support and they have a couple things to try. they think I'm too close to the edge of the pot because it tapers down. I'm going to soak six more carrots today and installed them two inches from the side of the pot. Only one carrot, they're two gallon pots. It's not a huge flood, maybe a gallon at most. It was still dripping fast when I got home last night. I turned them all off until I get it figured out. 



manfredo said:


> I'm surprised you didn't do a loop, with a vent at the end to get all the air out.
> 
> Oh what fun I have to look forward too, lol.
> 
> After I get my taxes and continuing ed done, that is....My kitchen table is covered in receipts and tax docs....Ugh!!


With the flex tube it's real easy to pop the end off and purge the lines. Just make sure you have a decent tray of some kind and you'll do great.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5098001
> I’m tattooing $10,000 over it
> The little red one was from taking that one screw out.


 It came out a lot better than I expected. Still couldn't they have done a cleaner job with the stitches?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I emailed blumat support and they have a couple things to try. they think I'm too close to the edge of the pot because it tapers down. I'm going to soak six more carrots today and installed them two inches from the side of the pot. Only one carrot, they're two gallon pots. It's not a huge flood, maybe a gallon at most. It was still dripping fast when I got home last night. I turned them all off until I get it figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> With the flex tube it's real easy to pop the end off and purge the lines. Just make sure you have a decent tray of some kind and you'll do great.


Hmm, A gallon is a lot of water if you aren't prepared for it. Glad the company is helping out and working with you. It seems so convenient if it works >.<


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Time for the dabbing ceremony of the king Jack Herer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hmm, A gallon is a lot of water if you aren't prepared for it. Glad the company is helping out and working with you. It seems so convenient if it works >.<


I didn't experience and flooding in the two previous grows so it's definitely something I'm doing. 

My rubber floor worked like a champ tho.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeez I hadn't seen that one with the stitches.
> 
> View attachment 5097945


^^ my face over the fx repair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

@Paul Drake have you considered malpractice? You've got a surgeon telling you it's a butcher job.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

My cup has a hole in it just look it is almost gone something must be done coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake have you considered malpractice? You've got a surgeon telling you it's a butcher job.


They said nope, it was a trauma situation and once they considered amputation.
Just give me my $12.00


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake have you considered malpractice? You've got a surgeon telling you it's a butcher job.


Maybe for my lawyer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They said nope, it was a trauma situation and once they considered amputation.
> Just give me my $12.00


 I hope you at least got your parking validated.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Argh supposed to be 87 today. Gulf is only 70 brrrrrrr


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Argh supposed to be 87 today. Gulf is only 70 brrrrrrrView attachment 5098036


Are you at the beach yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

When does that damn scooter come? We still have to plan out your decals!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you at the beach yet?


Nah, my ride is still sick boo. Still whispering  still smoking.

New glasses Wednesday, yay. Love new glasses. You really may need them once a year too.

Gotta pee in the cup and get labs done. Ali’s been punching my kidneys lol.

Friday have that ultrasound, finally

no matter what the money we’re going to Sanibel Island.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When does that damn scooter come? We still have to plan out your decals!


Dunno but I’ve got dispensary stickers and Perry Mason what you got?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dunno but I’ve got dispensary stickers and Perry Mason what you got?


Rainbow flames, maybe a unicorn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nah, my ride is still sick boo. Still whispering  still smoking.
> 
> New glasses Wednesday, yay. Love new glasses. You really may need them once a year too.
> 
> ...


Is Barbie improving?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dunno but I’ve got dispensary stickers and Perry Mason what you got?


lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is cozy and warm..........

woke up this morning to a chilly 41F and with a light rain, not even charlie wanted to see me off, still feed everyone though, high today 54F and cloudy till this afternoon when this clears off......

got a fresh pot is coming up soon

now to get a snack for breakfast......i got taco's coming for lunch........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

And a Mini Bob magnet so now what @Paul Drake lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> magnet so now what @Paul Drake lol


dab nap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

Give a hole new meaning to just the tip safe vaping lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is Barbie improving?


Nope


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Now it’s dab, next it’s nap. I’m gonna have to go shopping for us when I wake up. smh


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nah, my ride is still sick boo. Still whispering  still smoking.
> 
> New glasses Wednesday, yay. Love new glasses. You really may need them once a year too.
> 
> ...



I'm just having coffee and getting ready to go to the optometrist again, for a "re-check"....and I hate this guy! Probably because of his diagnosis mainly, but I can not see up close out of my new glasses....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm just having coffee and getting ready to go to the optometrist again, for a "re-check"....and I hate this guy! Probably because of his diagnosis mainly, but I can not see up close out of my new glasses....


Man just no luck on the doctor front


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm just having coffee and getting ready to go to the optometrist again, for a "re-check"....and I hate this guy! Probably because of his diagnosis mainly, but I can not see up close out of my new glasses....


I can’t see my dab when I’m using a straw. This will be my fourth pair.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Talk to lawyer, he’s going to go back to them with another number. I told him I have a problem with getting less than everyone and my arm is the one that’s fucked up. SMH


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Talk to lawyer, he’s going to go back to them with another number. I told him I have a problem with getting less than everyone and my arm is the one that’s fucked up. SMH


if you didn't have insurance do you think your medical expenses would have gone over 200K? I was just reading about sovereign immunity, that's fucked up! The King can do no wrong my ass.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

I hate doctors!! At least the shitty ones, which seems to be about 80% of them...About the same ratio in all professional fields probably!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you didn't have insurance do you think your medical expenses would have gone over 200K? I was just reading about sovereign immunity, that's fucked up! The King can do no wrong my ass.


That’s it exactly, sovereign immunity. Fuck that.
My insurance paid the hospital $178k. And I owe insurance $17-20k still.
Paul gets diddlie squat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Mar 8, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Time check


I'm in


----------



## DCcan (Mar 8, 2022)

I was playing downstairs, got to get some pepper seeds going next.
Dog can't eat the Slymers this time, hopefully.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was playing downstairs, got to get some pepper seeds going next.
> Dog can't eat the Slymers this time, hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 5098206


Interesting looking media, what is it?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Interesting looking media, what is it?


That's just chunky coco on to of regular coco, easier to water, less dust for me.
All the perlite stays below, for the most part.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was playing downstairs, got to get some pepper seeds going next.
> Dog can't eat the Slymers this time, hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 5098206


Jealousmine have yet to pop grrr the waiting is killing me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's just chunky coco on to of regular coco, easier to water, less dust for me.
> All the perlite stays below, for the most part.


Kinda my guess - just curious.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was playing downstairs, got to get some pepper seeds going next.
> Dog can't eat the Slymers this time, hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 5098206


Ok I've got to ask how did and what kinda of pup


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was playing downstairs, got to get some pepper seeds going next.
> Dog can't eat the Slymers this time, hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 5098206


I’m running slymer right now too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m running slymer right now too


You guys are lucky - I'm not allowed to play Gardener where I live yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys are lucky - I'm not allowed to play Gardener where I live yet.


No medical options either?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

They didn’t sell the car out from under me, we’re going in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys are lucky - I'm not allowed to play Gardener where I live yet.


The story on the streets around here is if you move to Alaska you get 15 plants damn urban legends


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No medical options either?


There is a med shop here but we have to work through the legalities of it. I'm not going to get the card as I have requirements of carrying a weapon & you can see the difficulties there.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> The story on the streets around here is if you move to Alaska you get 15 plants damn urban legends


We don't live in AK any longer - that states constitution allows for 24 plants per person (and I miss that protection).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There is a med shop here but we have to work through the legalities of it. I'm not going to get the card as I have requirements of carrying a weapon & you can see the difficulties there.
> 
> 
> We don't live in AK any longer - that states constitution allows for 24 plants per person (and I miss that protection).


My bad but they still didn't get it right lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

2 of 3 Columbian Gold seeds have popped.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They didn’t sell the car out from under me, we’re going in


Going for a car instead of the SUV?

I didn't really like the CR-V I drove...I told the salesman it felt like the family station wagon, but it does have it's practicalities...Like being able to haul a whole lotta crap in the back. But I like the way my coupe drives.

Grabbed a few groceries on the way home, including some unhealthy ones...I made sure to get rid of these quickly...For health reasons


----------



## DCcan (Mar 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got to ask how did and what kinda of pup


I started the first batch upstairs because it was warmer, and somebody got curious what I was saying "mmm" over and ate them.
Still mischievous and snuggly, plotting to get his bone filled.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> 2 of 3 Columbian Gold seeds have popped.


That sounds awesome


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Last night I watched the final episode of the new Ozark half season they released...Damn!! 

I managed to stretch out and savor those handful of episodes....Now to wait til next month for the remainder!


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 8, 2022)

Time check….Cali you know the drill


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

It will be technically an hour earlier Monday, EVERYWHERE in the US! (Except Arizona, freaks)


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Time check….Cali you know the drill


7:20 here but I'll join you...First of the day for me too. I have become an evening toker.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> It will be technically an hour earlier Monday, EVERYWHERE in the US! (Except Arizona, freaks)


I soooo can't wait. Then the following week is the first day of spring!


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

We might actually get some beneficial rain starting on the 13th through the 17th, The second storm looks nice at the moment, hope it holds together. We had 0 rain in Feb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

I just want some f'ing snow lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just want some f'ing snow lol


That is our biggest reservoir. I think we are at about 80% of normal right now.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just want some f'ing snow lol


That is a specific request.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Sample time, finally!

Chernobyl, Blueberry hashplant, & Meltdown





The only question is which to try one first??

I know one thing...I just did my home PT and I didn't think it would hurt...I was wrong! First stop, some Aleve and a fresh lidocaine patch.


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Sample time, finally!
> 
> Chernobyl, Blueberry hashplant, & Meltdown
> 
> ...


Those look very good and tasty ! Wish I could smell them through this screen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Going for a car instead of the SUV?
> 
> I didn't really like the CR-V I drove...I told the salesman it felt like the family station wagon, but it does have it's practicalities...Like being able to haul a whole lotta crap in the back. But I like the way my coupe drives.
> 
> ...


Yup went with a civic touring. The CRV is kinda lethargic at everything, but it's a people mover. The civic was actually peppy and fun to drive. I pick it up Saturday. I know it's a downgrade, but I'm still a bit excited.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Sample time, finally!
> 
> Chernobyl, Blueberry hashplant, & Meltdown
> 
> ...


Meltdown, I wanna know what you think.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Those look very good and tasty ! Wish I could smell them through this screen View attachment 5098342


Smellovision on the net is not something I believe in.

With my luck I would get trolled 







Spoiler: Free Smells


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Smellovision on the net is not something I believe in.
> 
> With my luck I would get trolled
> 
> ...


lol it would be shutdown day one.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup went with a civic touring. The CRV is kinda lethargic at everything, but it's a people mover. The civic was actually peppy and fun to drive. I pick it up Saturday. I know it's a downgrade, but I'm still a bit excited.
> 
> View attachment 5098343



Sweet, and I would NOT call it a downgrade!! The only thing you might miss is the AWD, and the extra space on occasion, but it will be so much more pleasant to drive! Congratulations... I know how hard they are to get right now!!

I want a new car!! 



Laughing Grass said:


> Meltdown, I wanna know what you think.


I started with vaping the Chernobyl ...and then had to make dinner.  None of it is really dry enough to roll a joint, but maybe tomorrow. I don't even smoke joints any more, but I am going to make an exception!! It all smells great.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup went with a civic touring. The CRV is kinda lethargic at everything, but it's a people mover. The civic was actually peppy and fun to drive. I pick it up Saturday. I know it's a downgrade, but I'm still a bit excited.
> 
> View attachment 5098343


Oh man that's a fugly color (to me) but I guess that's the new hotness? I too love driving my Civic. It's a spunky and maneuverable car.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man that's a fugly color (to me) but I guess that's the new hotness? I too love driving my Civic. It's a spunky and maneuverable car.


Looks like they forgot to paint it after they put the primer on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

You old farts! That thing is slick


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Looks like they forgot to paint it after they put the primer on.


It looks better in person...I like it. 

They have a new red too...Crimson I think, and I like that too...especially with a gray interior.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Radiant Red Metallic, with a gray interior

Not my first choice of a vehicle but these are much more in supply than Honda cars...and I haul a lot of shit!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Looks like they forgot to paint it after they put the primer on.


They went straight to clear coat.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You old farts! That thing is slick











Vera Wang: I find ageism so old-fashioned


Designer and fashion icon Vera Wang speaks about ageism and her experience of going viral at 72.



www.bbc.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Sweet, and I would NOT call it a downgrade!! The only thing you might miss is the AWD, and the extra space on occasion, but it will be so much more pleasant to drive! Congratulations... I know how hard they are to get right now!!
> 
> I want a new car!!
> 
> ...


Isn't AWD kind of important with snow?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't AWD kind of important with snow?


Not really....Front wheel drive does great. AWD is better of course, but most people get by without it, unless you live in the boondocks. 

Back when we were young and most cars were RWD, now that was challenging!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not really....Front wheel drive does great. AWD is better of course, but most people get by without it, unless you live in the boondocks.
> 
> Back when we were young and most cars were RWD, now that was challenging!!


But it was funner


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not really....Front wheel drive does great. AWD is better of course, but most people get by without it, unless you live in the boondocks.
> 
> Back when we were young and most cars were RWD, now that was challenging!!


Yes and we drove sticks too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and we drove sticks too.


Past tense I still do lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Looks like they forgot to paint it after they put the primer on.


Shut up Raratt!

my partner said the same thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not really....Front wheel drive does great. AWD is better of course, but most people get by without it, unless you live in the boondocks.
> 
> Back when we were young and most cars were RWD, now that was challenging!!


Not here. If you're serious you have 4wd.....studded snows too. Otherwise you just make excuses........


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shut up Raratt!
> 
> my partner said the same thing.


I like it. The shading with the lines and the color work together. With some colors you loose that......all the lines disappear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man that's a fugly color (to me) but I guess that's the new hotness? I too love driving my Civic. It's a spunky and maneuverable car.


Your choices are so limited right now. Blue was my first choice, Sonic Grey Pearl was a strong second. They're saying May-June for factory orders right now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Radiant Red Metallic, with a gray interior
> 
> Not my first choice of a vehicle but these are much more in supply than Honda cars...and I haul a lot of shit!
> 
> View attachment 5098378


Red is my favourite colour and I wasted in on the wrong car.  We can't have two red cars, I'm sure there's a rule.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your choices are so limited right now. Blue was my first choice, Sonic Grey Pearl was a strong second. They're saying May-June for factory orders right now
> 
> View attachment 5098400


Should have ordered.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Red is my favourite colour and I wasted in on the wrong car.  We can't have two red cars, I'm sure there's a rule.


No rule and you get extra points for aggressive.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But it was funner


That they were....a posi track rear end with some meaty snow tires, and maybe a bag of sand in the trunk for a little extra weight...plus you could use the sand for traction when you skid off the road. 



DarkWeb said:


> Not here. If you're serious you have 4wd.....studded snows too. Otherwise you just make excuses........


Yeah I actually have both...My Accord, and then a F-150 4 x 4, but I drive the Accord in all sorts of weather. My only problem is I have a 200' long paved driveway with a pretty good incline...But when it gets icy, AWD doesn't help get up the drive. 



Laughing Grass said:


> Your choices are so limited right now. Blue was my first choice, Sonic Grey Pearl was a strong second. *They're saying May-June for factory orders right now*
> 
> View attachment 5098400


That's what they were saying here...The salesman showed me the printout of what they have coming all summer, and about 70% were already marked sold. There were only 2 Accord EX-L's coming all summer. The salesman called me this morning...He must sense I am serious...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Red is my favourite colour and I wasted in on the wrong car.  We can't have two red cars, I'm sure there's a rule.


Hell no...Call it your personal fleet!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Should have ordered.


lol why you gotta rain on my parade? 



manfredo said:


> That they were....a posi track rear end with some meaty snow tires, and maybe a bag of sand in the trunk for a little extra weight...plus you could use the sand for traction when you skid off the road.
> 
> 
> Yeah I actually have both...My Accord, and then a F-150 4 x 4, but I drive the Accord in all sorts of weather. My only problem is I have a 200' long paved driveway with a pretty good incline...But when it gets icy, AWD doesn't help get up the drive.
> ...


How old is your accord? You might be surprised by its trade in value. The salesman said to us do you know what CRV stands for? Crazy resale value.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 9, 2022)

Good AM. I was supposed to fast for blood work this AM but woke up with cotton mouth and drank OJ without thinking. I hardly ever drink OJ. I am almost exclusively H2O or a smoothie. It worked out well though because now I can have coffee with my Wake N Bake. It was meant to be.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just want some f'ing snow lol


We know.
Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Morning


20° out. How you doin?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5098526
> 
> 20° out. How you doin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We know.
> Good morning


Maybe 12" this weekend.........at this point it's just more work. It's not enough to get back the base in the woods....so basically useless except for maybe sledding or snowshoeing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5098526
> 
> 20° out. How you doin?


What a bad p**** cat


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 9, 2022)

I took such a NAP yesterday. Hell yeah.

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Who’s making breakfast?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s making breakfast?


I made chilli last night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I made chilli last night


That’s what I smell!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s what I smell!


Was that a fart joke?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that a fart joke?


mmmmm could be…


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s what I smell!


I won’t deny or confirm anything


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5098533


CO2 generator?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> CO2 generator?


As she stares into my flower room breathing heavily


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> As she stares into my flower room breathing heavily
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098534


I like the hockey stick shelf


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> As she stares into my flower room breathing heavily
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098534


Pole dancer?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like the hockey stick shelf


Pretty sure that’s a mop


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like the hockey stick shelf


My late grandfather made me and my brother those about 35 years ago.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty sure that’s a mop


Sorry don’t see it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5098526
> 
> 20° out. How you doin?


Im over this shit already


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> As she stares into my flower room breathing heavily
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098534


I do to!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im over this shit already
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098541


Saturday night we'll be there again. I'm calling spring......it's here.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Saturday night we'll be there again. I'm calling spring......it's here.


By next week it shows were above 0 all week. T shirt and shorts here we come.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Holy smokes the groceries have gone way up!
Fairlife milk went from $3 to $4!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5098540


This sums it up...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2022)

Well shit here I was thinking that it was cold And snow tomorrow


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit here I was thinking that it was cold View attachment 5098558And snow tomorrow


Send it to @DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Send it to @DarkWeb


Lol if only


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This sums it up...


How's the neighbor war shaping up?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's the neighbor war shaping up?


I brought them their little dog this morning out of my yard. Could have gone poorly if I hadn't seen him before I let my dogs out. Lil guy was chewing on their tug of war toy!

I have wrested the trash can from them! Victorious for a day BWAHAHA


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

I wonder if there’s a little heater you can put the end of your straw in between dabs. Then push the straw for heat when you’re ready to dab?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder if there’s a little heater you can put the end of your straw in between dabs. Then push the straw for heat when you’re ready to dab?

















Nectar Coil For Nectar Collector Tip | Shipped from the USA by RCCtools


This nectar coil fits any 10mm nectar tip. Many e-nail controllers are wired differently, even though they look like they match.




rcctools.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I brought them their little dog this morning out of my yard. Could have gone poorly if I hadn't seen him before I let my dogs out. Lil guy was chewing on their tug of war toy!
> 
> I have wrested the trash can from them! Victorious for a day BWAHAHA


And they provide snacks too? Nice neighbors!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Saturday night we'll be there again. I'm calling spring......it's here.


I saw 4 Robins the first thing when I looked out this morning....I wish them luck finding any worms!!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I saw 4 Robins the first thing when I looked out this morning....I wish them luck finding any worms!!


Maybe some frozen ones from last year?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nectar Coil For Nectar Collector Tip | Shipped from the USA by RCCtools
> 
> 
> This nectar coil fits any 10mm nectar tip. Many e-nail controllers are wired differently, even though they look like they match.
> ...


i don’t understand where the heating comes from. Is it power by a transformer or what?

I imagine some thing that looks like pen and ink well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I saw 4 Robins the first thing when I looked out this morning....I wish them luck finding any worms!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 9, 2022)

Pumped up my bike yesterday and rode straight into a miniblizzard. Then coming back some storm drains clogged up and flooded the road. Can't decide if I want a fat tire bike next or an elite. My current ride is showing her age (so am I, but that's a different topic). Good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> i don’t understand where the heating comes from. Is it power by a transformer or what?
> 
> I imagine some thing that looks like pen and ink well.


You would need an enail controller.









Fancier Enail Controller Box Basic Kit for Sale | Discount E-Nails


Discount E-Nails offers a Fancier E-Nail Controller box basic kit for sale. This is an excellent budget kit if you already have your own enails/accessories. Shop today!




discountenails.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pumped up my bike yesterday and rode straight into a miniblizzard. Then coming back some storm drains clogged up and flooded the road. Can't decide if I want a fat tire bike next or an elite. My current ride is showing her age (so am I, but that's a different topic). Good morning!


Get both and switch the tires per ride?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebike lol. Not elite....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You would need an enail controller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, torch it is. Stardawg starting the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Yea I can't see spending upwards of $200 for a tip heater. 

Mask mandate ends here March 21st. 









Goodbye to masks, symptom screening, self-isolation in most circumstances under new Ontario rules


Ontario will no longer mandate mask use, self-isolation for COVID-exposed people or symptom screening requirements in most situations as of March 21, with a wider effort to end all emergency pandemic requirements by the end of April.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I can't see spending upwards of $200 for a tip heater.
> 
> Mask mandate ends here March 21st.
> 
> ...


I followed a link and found! Omg LG very cute cold weather clothes



hahahaha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I followed a link and found! Omg LG very cute cold weather clothes
> 
> View attachment 5098584
> 
> ...


I'd rock that muscle T


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd rock that muscle T


I’m getting it for my dad LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m getting it for my dad LOL


You should get him this one!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *lol why you gotta rain on my parade?*
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your accord? You might be surprised by its trade in value. The salesman said to us do you know what CRV stands for? Crazy resale value.


Look on the bright side it wasn't snow


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I can't see spending upwards of $200 for a tip heater.
> 
> Mask mandate ends here March 21st.
> 
> ...


Ours ends as of today


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Holy smokes the groceries have gone way up!
> Fairlife milk went from $3 to $4!


Yeah everything is touched by petroleum. Wait till you see the price of medication soar.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Ebike lol. Not elite....


I vote for the e-bike...I love mine.



curious2garden said:


> Yeah everything is touched by petroleum. Wait till you see the price of medication soar.


It is freaking scary....The real estate market is insane. Not sure if a whole lotta people are going to get burned or what, but it is insane!!

Inflation is really making me feel old!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Look on the bright side it wasn't snow


That's coming Saturday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ours ends as of today


Are you done with masks completely? I'm not sure what I'll do. Probably still in the grocery store. We're going to see the Arkells next month and I don't want to wear a mask for that. I wanna see people's smiles again.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> .....snip....
> *Inflation is really making me feel old!!*


I'm not buying anything I don't need right now. Which pisses me off because I've wanted a new car since this time last year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not buying anything I don't need right now. Which pisses me off because I've wanted a new car since this time last year.


I say that too. Then oooh shiny thing!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I say that too. Then oooh shiny thing!


Yeah I was a raven in a previous life.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you done with masks completely? I'm not sure what I'll do. Probably still in the grocery store. We're going to see the Arkells next month and I don't want to wear a mask for that. I wanna see people's smiles again.


Yup. As of last night at midnight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

Morning everyone...how's everyone doing this fine day......

well woke up to a cool 39F this morning, on the bright side we'll hit 65F, and tomorrow we'll be in the 70's before we go back down for a bit.....roller coaster r us now......

welp just started a fresh pot, so warm ups coming

now i'm gonna eat some breakfast.........


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Send it to @DarkWeb


Too warm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yup. As of last night at midnight.


Announcement is out.

Not sure it's such a great idea to remove vaccine mandate for employees in hospitals and long term care. 









The full list of COVID-19 restrictions that will be lifted in Ontario


The Ontario government has unveiled its timeline for lifting all remaining COVID-19 restrictions and policies. The move comes two years into a pandemic that has resulted in the death of more than 12,000 Ontarians and has dramatically upended life in the province.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Someone shook the snow globe.........it's snowing. Might get a few inches today


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should get him this one!
> 
> View attachment 5098587


That’s for Karen lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Someone shook the snow globe.........it's snowing. Might get a few inches today


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Three speed has the right idea


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 9, 2022)

Well I checked out the cannabis pixie. Some overpriced tat. They just stuck their brand on a bunch of random stuff. 99.95 for a serving tray....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Announcement is out.
> 
> Not sure it's such a great idea to remove vaccine mandate for employees in hospitals and long term care.
> 
> ...


It's probably not a good idea!!

All the medical places still require them here...even the optometrist was yesterday still, and I just bought a new 30 pack on KN 95's...I'm still wearing them! As are a small percentage of people...The smart ones, lol. 

Working on my taxes, and I just found the joint check book with my buddy for the house we co-own...I have been blaming him for losing it for the past 6 months. I just sent him a pic...Now I get to hear "I told you so" many, many times. No money in there to speak of, but the records are semi important.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 9, 2022)

You bet I'd like this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's probably not a good idea!!
> 
> All the medical places still require them here...even the optometrist was yesterday still, and I just bought a new 30 pack on KN 95's...I'm still wearing them! As are a small percentage of people...The smart ones, lol.
> 
> Working on my taxes, and I just found the joint check book with my buddy for the house we co-own...I have been blaming him for losing it for the past 6 months. I just sent him a pic...Now I get to hear "I told you so" many, many times. No money in there to speak of, but the records are semi important.





> Ontario will no longer mandate mask use, *self-isolation for COVID-exposed *people or symptom screening requirements in most situations as of March 21, with a wider effort to end all emergency pandemic requirements by the end of April.


So no self isolation requirement anymore, I was not expecting this. I know 90% of you probably don't agree with the mask thing, but I'm ready to be done with it. I figure we're triple vaxed and healthy so the risk is low.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5098689
> You bet I'd like this.


Just needs a beer hat! Maybe no refills, if you're biking, though...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So no self isolation requirement anymore, I was not expecting this. I know 90% of you probably don't agree with the mask thing, but I'm ready to be done with it. I figure we're triple vaxed and healthy so the risk is low.


I hear you about masking. I agree with you. If the community spread is low snd your local hospital is doing well with low Covid cases and you have a high vaxxed community and there is no mask mandate, i wear one all day at work so when I am off work I don’t. I really have had enough of those fucking things and don’t wear one when I go around. I have so many restrictions at work and rightly so .


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

The CDC map is changing quickly...My county is now at "medium" risk, and it was "high" just days ago...Looks like the whole country is shifting. 

I will still wear one in the grocery store and indoor places until we hit "low"....Plus I will wear one in confined spaces on the cruise next month, like elevators...Maybe... I have the open bar package so I may get braver!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have the open bar package so I may get *lucky*!!


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hear you about masking. I agree with you. If the community spread is low snd your local hospital is doing well with low Covid cases and you have a high vaxxed community and there is no mask mandate, i wear one all day at work so when I am off work I don’t. I really have had enough of those fucking things and don’t wear one when I go around. I have so many restrictions at work and rightly so .


Kinda feel guilty bellyaching around a healthcare worker lol. Are masks still required indoors in CA?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda feel guilty bellyaching around a healthcare worker lol. Are masks still required indoors in CA?


No masks required indoors. When I first moved here everyone was wearing them. People were very compliant. It was very nice to see that. Like no whining , unlike Florida. Then when the indoor mask mandate mandate lifted and went into effect people took them off and hardly anyone wears them . Of course there are the die hards and people with Heath issues that have to wear them for safety. Then at the hospital it is super strict . Upon entering I have to do a temp check, badge swipe for no symptoms , take a color ribbon to put on my badge to show I passed inspection and mask all day long with a plastic splash guard face shield with all patient interactions .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No masks required indoors. When I first moved here everyone was wearing them. People were very compliant. It was very nice to see that. Like no whining , unlike Florida. Then when the indoor mask mandate mandate lifted and went into effect people took them off and hardly anyone wears them . Of course there are the die hards and people with Heath issues that have to wear them for safety. Then at the hospital it is super strict . Upon entering I have to do a temp check, badge swipe for no symptoms , take a color ribbon to put on my badge to show I passed inspection and mask all day long with a plastic splash guard face shield with all patient interactions .


You must be dying to take it off as soon as you're out the door. That sounds a lot like Ontario. I haven't seen much pushback personally. I was talking to my mom today, she's about to be 71 and she has no plans to stop wearing one in public... my sister is still undecided. There's an election coming in June so I understand why our conservative premier is rushing to remove all mandates.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

All work and no cookies doesn't cut it


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5098650


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> All work and no cookies


Makes Jack a dull boy. 

Medicated?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5098746


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The CDC map is changing quickly...My county is now at "medium" risk, and it was "high" just days ago...Looks like the whole country is shifting.
> 
> I will still wear one in the grocery store and indoor places until we hit "low"....Plus I will wear one in confined spaces on the cruise next month, like elevators...Maybe... I have the open bar package so I may get braver!!


How many days to go? You're gonna have a blast!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5098748


You should see it now....that was an hour ago lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You should see it now....that was an hour ago lol


No thank you.

Sunny blue skies here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No thank you.
> 
> Sunny blue skies here.


Notice the lack of snow off to the side of the road.......it's so sad


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)

Time and temperature check


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> .it's so sad


Sad that it's not all that way?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time and temperature checkView attachment 5098765


showoff

I'm in!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5098746


I'm hiding from the snow squall


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time and temperature checkView attachment 5098765


4:33....33°


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sad that it's not all that way?


Dork



DCcan said:


> I'm hiding from the snow squall


Man I'm at like 5 light inches! Totally unexpected! 


Ok I'm holding back on the nasty spring comments I said


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 4:33....33°


39°

Spring is coming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I'm at like 5 light inches! Totally unexpected!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5098795


Now that's funny  



Don't cut me short though


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I'm at like 5 light inches! Totally unexpected!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Now that's funny
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cut me short though


I get one funny a day and I used it on you.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes Jack a dull boy.
> 
> Medicated?


 

A little bit...Vaped at lunch, and I just smoked a joint with my buddy who just got here from VA. He drove up ion a snow storm. We got about 4" today too, so far. It was supposed to be 1".


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 39°
> 
> Spring is coming.
> 
> View attachment 5098793


I'm praying for it. Tanks don't do well in muddy season.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many days to go? You're gonna have a blast!


32 days til we leave...and I have soooo much to do...But it's all good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Thursday now GET UP


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

Morning






Got a little snow, now today it's gonna be almost 50° The sun is already up  

How's it going?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 10, 2022)

Up and down cannabis cat with morning buzz. Hanging out on the front


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Can it be O come on spring you can do it


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can it be View attachment 5099094View attachment 5099095O come on spring you can do it


Come on spring…

Nap time. She’s gotta stop getting up at2!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Come on spring…
> 
> Nap time. She’s gotta stop getting up at2!
> View attachment 5099103


Rest well sweetness


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

$1.90 a liter this morning. $50 was just over a half tank.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $1.90 a liter this morning. $50 was just over a half tank.
> 
> View attachment 5099111


To me that fucked me up I was like where you getting gas that cheep and then other self said dumbass she's in Canada


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To me that fucked me up I was like where you getting gas that cheep and then other self said dumbass she's in Canada


That's per liter.  

Converted to gallon/usd it's $5.56


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's per liter.
> 
> Converted to gallon/usd it's $5.56


We are still less than that but give us a week or two grrrrrrr


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Thursday now GET UP
> 
> View attachment 5099079


I was going to correct you and say it is Wednesday....but looks like I am the one who needs correcting!! How did I lose a day???

At least I got a good nights sleep....Going to finish my tax work and deliver it to the accountant today, and then get busy on the next project.

We wound up getting about 4-5" of snow, and a bigger storm is expected for Saturday....Like maybe a foot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are still less than that but give us a week or two grrrrrrr


This will be the last time I put gas in this car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 32 days til we leave...and I have soooo much to do...But it's all good.


How are you doing on your classes?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I was a raven in a previous life.
> View attachment 5098608


Collecting "pretties" isn't bad, just imagine you get back after a relaxing nature walk only to find all the rubber & plastic torn off of your car by Vultures.






Vultures & Visitors - Everglades National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


Protect your personal property from damage by vultures while visiting Everglades National Park.




www.nps.gov




.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 10, 2022)

Channel 5 news here wrote a story about surprise state gas inspections! Looking for gouging price stations.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are still less than that but give us a week or two grrrrrrr


I am really wishing I bought the Accord Hybrid I drove a while back....50 mpg (almost) city or highway




Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing on your classes?


I have not even started....But that's next, after my income taxes. 

I am such an idiot...I should have just lied to NYS...I highly doubt they are checking anyone's CE hours.....BUT now that they know, they are making me send proof before they will renew my license. 

I found the easiest place to get it...No passed tests required. Hopefully i can just let the shit ;play on my office computer and be done with it, in a few days!! I hope, we will see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am really wishing I bought the Accord Hybrid I drove a while back....50 mpg (almost) city or highway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! I did that when I renewed my PAL license in 2020. I wasn't even in the room while it was playing lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

I got my flooding issue fixed, three days now with no problems.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Collecting "pretties" isn't bad, just imagine you get back after a relaxing nature walk only to find all the rubber & plastic torn off of your car by Vultures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Thursday now GET UP
> 
> View attachment 5099079


I decided to sleep in so I could have nightmares LOL How are you doing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got my flooding issue fixed, three days now with no problems.
> 
> View attachment 5099158


So pretty! I love it. I have some little baby’s that just popped.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

I also have two new babies hell yeah Bob I'm so stoked right now about that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also have two new babies hell yeah Bob I'm so stoked right now about that View attachment 5099171


Lol. I have that sticker on my bucket. What strain are your baby’s?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also have two new babies hell yeah Bob I'm so stoked right now about that View attachment 5099171


I love hearing that! Good work Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. I have that sticker on my bucket. What strain are your baby’s?


Two for two I mean it does not get better then that right


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Two for two I mean it does not get better then that right View attachment 5099176


That’s what mine are as well! It will be fun to watch yours grow up with mine. Good luck!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 10, 2022)

The dough I left to develop in the fridge overnight has tried to escape the bowl. Zombread 

Good morning!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $1.90 a liter this morning. $50 was just over a half tank.
> 
> View attachment 5099111


I filled up yesterday because I heard prices were going up today. Got it for a steal at $1.82.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

Sabre gives 0 fucks today


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

Morning all.....how's everyone doing this fine morning........hope everything is good as can get....

well woke up to a chilly 39F this morning and clear skies......high today mid 70's, and then another roller coaster begins tonight....back down in the 50's and Sat morning we are prolly gonna have our last freeze it seems....

welp just got to the office, fresh pot started warm up a coming....

now to attack these taco's......little chicken fagita to start ur morning.....why yes.....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2022)

Tax info delivered to my accountant. That is such a huge relief!! I might be in shock when I find out what I owe...I sold those 2 student rentals last year. Hopefully it won't be too bad...I took his advice regarding the sale! 

I love this guy...He is a former IRS auditor, and he has done my taxes my entire life... He must be in his mid 80's now. I keep hoping he doesn't retire...or worse.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s what mine are as well! It will be fun to watch yours grow up with mine. Good luck!


And to you as well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

You have your tent up already he he he that did not take anytime that is awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So pretty! I love it. I have some little baby’s that just popped. View attachment 5099166View attachment 5099167


Whatcha got going this time Amber? Mine are @BobBitchen's slymer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I filled up yesterday because I heard prices were going up today. Got it for a steal at $1.82.


Supposed to go down 15 cents at midnight.








Gas prices could drop by 15 cents a litre Friday as market volatility continues: analyst


The price of a litre of gasoline is expected to jump another six cents at midnight but there could be relief on the horizon, according to one industry analyst.




toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whatcha got going this time Amber? Mine are @BobBitchen's slymer.


I have the same ones going! I sure hope mine will look as well as yours do. I have 2 popping up in my waterfarms and under the new Viparspectra 4000 Led grow light that I won from the Halloween contest last Halloween! I started a grow journal if you would like to follow my progress. It would be terrific if you wouldn’t mind stopping by if you ever have some free time. I have always appreciated advice and input and help throughout the years. You have helped me so much . Thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have the same ones going! I sure hope mine will look as well as yours do. I have 2 popping up in my waterfarms and under the new Viparspectra 4000 Led grow light that I won from the Halloween contest last Halloween! I started a grow journal if you would like to follow my progress. It would be terrific if you wouldn’t mind stopping by if you ever have some free time. I have always appreciated advice and input and help throughout the years. You have helped me so much . Thank you.


Lol what are the chances that all of us are running slymer? I did two runs of Bob's meltdown and the results were amazing. My two best grows by far. 

That halloween contest was custom made for you, I knew you would win if you entered lol. 

I posted in your journal, it will be fun to compare notes, I'll start a new journal this weekend with my slymer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> all of us are running slymer?


Nope, trying Columbian Gold, 3/3 on beans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I decided to sleep in so I could have nightmares LOL How are you doing?


Had nightmares as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nope, trying Columbian Gold, 3/3 on beans.





Laughing Grass said:


> all the cool kids are running slymer


FIFM


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> FIFM


I wanna do what the cool kids are doing!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I wanna do what the cool kids are doing!!!


You have slymer don't you?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have slymer don't you?


Oh snap! I am gonna be cool one day!! O:


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)

I've never been one of the cool kids so meh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I've never been one of the cool kids so meh.


Well I think you're cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh snap! I am gonna be cool one day!! O:


Have you set up your tents in anticipation?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you set up your tents in anticipation?


Nah, I wouldn't be able to resist popping seeds if I did. >.< (self control??) With a week of electrical work still pending, I don't know that they'd survive the wonky lights schedule. 
Slymer looks good though, excited!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sabre gives 0 fucks today
> 
> View attachment 5099192View attachment 5099193


Looks like he's saying, "Why you leave me out here!" Where's Ada?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like he's saying, "Why you leave me out here!" Where's Ada?


The little sissy wouldn’t step foot out there lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The little sissy wouldn’t step foot out there lol.


Girls tend to be smart like that.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Girls tend to be smart like that.


You aren’t wrong at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You aren’t wrong at all.


This pic said it all


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

All caught up with an afternoon coffee and ten minutes to spare, time to roll one up.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

I need a beer also, I'm sore and feet are wet from snow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I need a beer also, I'm sore and feet are wet from snow.


One of the best feelings ever, is taking your socks off after work lol

Oh look at the time


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Supposed to go down 15 cents at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the best feelings ever, is taking your socks off after work lol
> 
> Oh look at the time


I think not wearing socks or going to work feels better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Supposed to go down 15 cents at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting till tomorrow on your inside info.......it better not go up 15¢


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

I feel sorry for these guys with Lukoil station franchises, they sell Phillips 66 gas, and most of them switched from BP franchises after the Hurricane Katrina BP blowout...twice cursed.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm having an afternoon coffee myself, and waiting on this sleazy CE company tp call me back. It seems super sleazy, costs 3 x as much as the legit ones, and all kinds of red flags...However they are the Only ones that don't require you to pass tests, and basically you just have to refresh the page every 50 minutes...They recommend using a timer...as I said...sleazy!!

But I do NOT want to have to pay attention....Nope! I tried another sample course and it was soooo dry. Maybe next time I won't wait til the last minute...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Taco salad yummy


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad yummy View attachment 5099428


Oh I'd eat that!! Yum yum yum!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad yummy View attachment 5099428


ohhh yea taco bowls for dinner thank you Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ohhh yea taco bowls for dinner thank you Jeff


Anytime


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad yummy View attachment 5099428


Dammit, I don't have stuff for tacos, I looked earlier. I've been thinking of tacos and burritos all day.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad yummy View attachment 5099428


OOOH looks good Jeff. I'm thinking about treating myself to Rubio's fish tacos for dinner. I may if I get a new dishwasher ordered.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OOOH looks good Jeff. I'm thinking about treating myself to Rubio's fish tacos for dinner. I may if I get a new dishwasher ordered.


I'm done with Maytays etc.
I got a new Samsung HE frontloader washing machine yesterday, really quiet efficient machine.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm done with Maytays etc.
> I got a new Samsung HE frontloader yesterday, really quiet efficient machine.


I've never owned a Maytag. I had a Kitchen Aide dishwasher I loved. Bought another and it was a piece of trash. My 350 GE did great. I'm just getting another GE but I'm surprised a 500 ish one is now 1000. My DW is still working but beginning to fail and I won't repair it again. Two pumps was my limit.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm done with Maytays etc.
> I got a new Samsung HE frontloader washing machine yesterday, really quiet efficient machine.


The only thing I don't like about my new samsung machines is they all play weird tunes at the end of a cycle. What ever happened to a pleasant ding, and that's it??


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The only thing I don't like about my new samsung machines is they all play weird tunes at the end of a cycle. What ever happened to a pleasant ding, and that's it??


All that PacMan beeping creeps me out, just spin and shut up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> *My DW is still working but beginning to fail and I won't repair it again. Two pumps was my limit.*


So this is it


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The only thing I don't like about my new samsung machines is they all play weird tunes at the end of a cycle. What ever happened to a pleasant ding, and that's it??





DCcan said:


> All that PacMan beeping creeps me out, just spin and shut up.



Oh I hate that. We run the dishwasher after bed sometimes. Nothing like herring r2d2 at 3:30 am.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm done with Maytays etc.
> I got a new Samsung HE frontloader washing machine yesterday, really quiet efficient machine.


I'm really disappointed in my current maytag set. Replaced 25 year old maytags that were built like tanks for some plastic and thin sheet metal units. The soap dispenser is cracked after 2 years and the paint finish is just powder coat not baked enamel...I am done with Maytags too.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the best feelings ever, is taking your socks off after work lol
> 
> Oh look at the time


Nothing is as exquisite as Brand New Socks. Brand New MotherFucking Socks.












If I were independently wealthy I would only wear a MATCHING pair 1 time, then toss them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 10, 2022)

I do the dishes. I hate dishwashers. You have to wash everything first according to wino. Geesh, it broke and I got rid of it.
Been sleeping all day. Feeling serious fatigue. And no it’s not the dabs lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I do the dishes. I hate dishwashers.


OMG you don't have kids  just joking. I turn around and the sink is full. I agree by hand is better but we just can't keep up lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad yummy View attachment 5099428


It tasted better than it looks.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> OMG you don't have kids  just joking. I turn around and the sink is full. I agree by hand is better but we just can't keep up lol


I had the house to myself for a week, didn't look like a raid happened or drunken sailors lived there...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The only thing I don't like about my new samsung machines is they all play weird tunes at the end of a cycle. What ever happened to a pleasant ding, and that's it??


I just got in from doing the whites


Weird ding, you say? That would suck.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> OMG you don't have kids  just joking. I turn around and the sink is full. I agree by hand is better but we just can't keep up lol


Suddenly kids become teenagers and just like that the dishes begin to wash themselves!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It tasted better than it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5099473



I decided not to skin my taco. Rubio's Mahi Mahi taco in a yummy cheese shell.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5099510
> I decided not to skin my taco. Rubio's Mahi Mahi taco in a yummy cheese shell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5099510
> I decided not to skin my taco. Rubio's Mahi Mahi taco in a yummy cheese shell.


Cheese shell? I'm in... and very very full right now.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 10, 2022)

Ugh, what a stupid day...
I hate today.
Tomorrow better be awesome, or I am gonna punt someone into the sun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5099510
> I decided not to skin my taco. Rubio's Mahi Mahi taco in a yummy cheese shell.


I almost fucked up and and said that out loud in front of my family I'd would be making a trip out west lol but a great idea I think I can DIY it


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the best feelings ever, is taking your socks off after work lol
> 
> Oh look at the time


Putting on fresh ones after a shower and then stepping into crocs for a evening walk with the wife is a close 2nd.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm really disappointed in my current maytag set. Replaced 25 year old maytags that were built like tanks for some plastic and thin sheet metal units. The soap dispenser is cracked after 2 years and the paint finish is just powder coat not baked enamel...I am done with Maytags too.


Same here...I bought all new Maytag kitchen appliances 4-5 years ago, and it is junk compared to the old stuff. That's because Whirlpool bought them out, so it's just a badge now. I'll be lucky to get 8=10 years out of them, and the microwave won't make it that long.

We did all Samsung kitchen and washer dryer on my last flip. Only issue we have had is the side by side refridge likes to ice up, and yes, I know that tune.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 10, 2022)

Did the rise...didn't shine , so I got shellaced. I looked out onto Lake and their is an impression of my fishing boat ( upside-down for the winter ) on the ice. Thought I was just baked so I walked down.....no drag marks ( you can see in photo ) in snow or on ice. It was a perfect copy...WTF ? Seems like many strange occurrences around these parts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Morning






Friday is a great day to have off.....especially when you get Monday off too 

How's it going today?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5099718


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four day long weekend? Sweet!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Four day long weekend? Sweet!


Hellz yeah!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hellz yeah!


Doing anything fun with your time off?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing anything fun with your time off?


He he he skiing I'm going to say


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing anything fun with your time off?


Hanging with my little guy today. Sat-Sun don't know......might get a foot of snow. Monday ski


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

I wake up. Go pee. There’s a cup of coffee on the washing machine. I said thank you.
It was almost feeding time for the animals and she says where are you going, I woke you up to feed cc (special food of course) in the bedroom.
I said you woke me up? Apparently she woke me up, we talked and she was just waiting for me to get ready for her to bring cc back.
What day is it?
Happy FRIDAY tribe.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a BIG storm brewing??? We do...Supposed to snow from 10 pm tonight through 3 pm tomorrow, with upwards of 10".

I'll be happy to have it redirected to you!!

I have to figure out CE today....My next big headache that will make income tax prep seem like a breeze!

Did get my trimming finished last night, so now I have a lot of cleanup...The flower room looks like a bomb went off in there.

I was up extra early this morning...I am getting back on track, slow but sure!!

TGIF everyone!!!! I'm thinking "wax weekend"!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hellz yeah!


Whats the occasion???


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Btw, it’s seems to be spring break and our beach has disappeared.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hanging with my little guy today. Sat-Sun don't know......might get a foot of snow. Monday ski


Sounds like fun. No igloo this year I guess. Looks like we're only supposed ot get a few inches by Monday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like fun. No igloo this year I guess. Looks like we're only supposed ot get a few inches by Monday.


The igloo rocks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The igloo rocks


You can stay in an ice hotel in Quebec



https://www.valcartier.com/en/accommodations/hotel-de-glace-ice-hotel/


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can stay in an ice hotel in Quebec
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.valcartier.com/en/accommodations/hotel-de-glace-ice-hotel/


No thank you babe. Scroll down.





Beach Cam – Beach Bistro







www.beachbistro.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can stay in an ice hotel in Quebec
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.valcartier.com/en/accommodations/hotel-de-glace-ice-hotel/


What are you doing for the weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No thank you babe. Scroll down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my mind I'm already there!



Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing for the weekend?


I pick up my car at 11 tomorrow, other than that nothing planned. You have any plans?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> In my mind I'm already there!
> 
> 
> 
> I pick up my car at 11 tomorrow, other than that nothing planned. You have any plans?


Lawyer calling at me at 1:30.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Lawyer calling at me at 1:30. View attachment 5099744


How is that going?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Whats the occasion???


Yeah, a storm is coming!

No school today. And Mondays I try to ski if we don't have a deadline......it's the best day to take off work and no one is skiing, so I get the place to myself 



Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like fun. No igloo this year I guess. Looks like we're only supposed ot get a few inches by Monday.


Didn't get much useable snow for the igloo. We might. Supposed to be cold and windy on Sunday but maybe. If I get some help


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is that going?


It will not go well, and if it doesn’t, I’ll certainly check around about malpractice of lawyers.

morgan & morgan my ass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It will not go well, and if it doesn’t, I’ll certainly check around about malpractice of lawyers.
> 
> morgan & morgan my ass


 I know it rings hollow, but I'm sorry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know it rings hollow, but I'm sorry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Ate the cannabis pixie


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...I bought all new Maytag kitchen appliances 4-5 years ago, and it is junk compared to the old stuff. That's because Whirlpool bought them out, so it's just a badge now. I'll be lucky to get 8=10 years out of them, and the microwave won't make it that long.
> 
> We did all Samsung kitchen and washer dryer on my last flip. Only issue we have had is the side by side refridge likes to ice up, and yes, I know that tune.


I have a new Samsung Fridge and never again. I'm getting another GE.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wake up. Go pee. There’s a cup of coffee on the washing machine. I said thank you.
> It was almost feeding time for the animals and she says where are you going, I woke you up to feed cc (special food of course) in the bedroom.
> I said you woke me up? Apparently she woke me up, we talked and she was just waiting for me to get ready for her to bring cc back.
> What day is it?
> Happy FRIDAY tribe.


How is she doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ate the cannabis pixie
> View attachment 5099753


I swear to god Barbie asks you feed CC her special diet and you feed her the Cannabis Pixie. You are a very bad girl!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How is she doing?


Much better. Thanks for asking. Her cruise is coming up at the end of May and she’s already freaking out about all of it. Her anxiety is overwhelming.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I swear to god Barbie asks you feed CC her special diet and you feed her the Cannabis Pixie. You are a very bad girl!!


Yes, yes I am. I let her have coffee too.

Jack Herer for me while I wait. And Young Frankenstein


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

My insurance company asked me to *fax* them the bill of sale lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My insurance company asked me to *fax* them the bill of sale lol.


That's some old school shit, true fax...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Roll in the hay? Roll roll roll


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5099778
> *Roll in the hay*? Roll roll roll


Itches


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5099778
> Roll in the hay? Roll roll roll


What beautiful knockers


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Itches


Watching Young Frankenstein. Classic everyone especially Cloris Leachman.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

lol what knockers, thank you dr


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Watching Young Frankenstein. Classic everyone especially Cloris Leachman.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a new Samsung Fridge and never again. I'm getting another GE.


I got an LG a couple years ago. Really like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Love that movie


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

How about a little roll in ze hay? Roll Roll, roll roll!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Love that movie


I’m watching it rn. Getting in a good mood for the lawyer call lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's some old school shit, true fax...


I told them my time machine was broken so I'll have to use email.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5099778
> Roll in the hay? Roll roll roll


I gotta read back further before I post. I'm slow until noon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this friday.....hopefully good

woke up this morning to a nipple hard 40F, wow, talk about a drop from yesterday, high won't get to much higher today, the low tonight about 30F where i'm at, i've already made preps for the animals to come in so they will be good till morning, not bad for a last freeze glad i'm not up north.....Dallas and Lubbok are goona get snow......

welp just started a fresh pot, warm ups coming

now i'm gonna to attack these bean and cheese taco's.....add a little sauce...and wamo taste buds going nuts.....oh and my name changed last night...who knew....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got an LG a couple years ago. Really like it.


Every time I see LG I think someone is talking about me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every time I see LG I think someone is talking about me.


At least you're liked.........I'm going out to the curb soon


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every time I see LG I think someone is talking about me.


I knew you would. I didn't even need to nudge you.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a new Samsung Fridge and never again. I'm getting another GE.


Freeze up issues? My buddy says his has froze up several times...He was the one who insisted on Samsung appliances in the flip we have .


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every time I see LG I think someone is talking about me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5099799


They even wrote a song about me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

It was 10 degrees when I got up and it's 3 now 

Big warmup coming soon. It gonna be spectacular. Cleaned up my grow tent. Had to stake one plant, something I've rarely ever had to do but it wants to be Charlie Brown's Christmas tree.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They even wrote a song about me.


You think that song is about you......


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It was 10 degrees when I got up and it's 3 now
> 
> Big warmup coming soon. It gonna be spectacular. Cleaned up my grow tent. Had to stake one plant, something I've rarely ever had to do but it wants to be Charlie Brown's Christmas tree.View attachment 5099804


On the bed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It was 10 degrees when I got up and it's 3 now
> 
> Big warmup coming soon. It gonna be spectacular. Cleaned up my grow tent. Had to stake one plant, something I've rarely ever had to do but it wants to be Charlie Brown's Christmas tree.View attachment 5099804


nice tomato you got there.......little bit of a leaner huh?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> On the bed?


I am putting a tarp down right now. It's a slippery slope lol. I use the 'first available surface' method of filing too...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You think that song is about you......


I don't have a lear jet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm waiting till tomorrow on your inside info.......it better not go up 15¢


$1.75 a liter today from $1.90 yesterday.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $1.75 a liter today from $1.90 yesterday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


I feel you, I bought it at $1.90


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

you guys are almost at 2$ a ltr? down my direction we are almost 4$ a gallon........metric system go figure....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are almost at 2$ a ltr? down my direction we are almost 4$ a gallon........metric system go figure....


that's about $5.16 US per gallon.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh I am taking on line CE as we speak...I had to get rude with the dude!! But sometimes the squeaky wheel gets greased, and I am taking a FREE 6.5 hour class right now! He told me it's a good time to clean out a closet, lol...I have my timer set to 50 minutes to reset, so it "knows" I am watching.

Good time to clean my grow room...I wonder how the dude knew?? lol...I feel, kinda bad for being so rude...Nah, who am I kidding!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

I am trying not to drive at all. Hoarding that full tank.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's about $5.16 US per gallon.


wow, i have a friend in Okie that said he's is about that high now, ours are lower cause we are closer to the refineres down here, i'd expect 4.25 by the end of the weekend though


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am trying not to drive at all. Hoarding that full tank.


i'm trying to do the same thing, if i do, i'm going very far.....kinda glad most stuff i would need is close so there's that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am trying not to drive at all. Hoarding that full tank.


I'm still a little spooked to go back to using transit, especially with them dropping the mask mandate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wow, i have a friend in Okie that said he's is about that high now, ours are lower cause we are closer to the refineres down here, i'd expect 4.25 by the end of the weekend though


California is at $5.72 

How is Kansas at $3.82?



AAA Gas Prices


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still a little spooked to go back to using transit, especially with them dropping the mask mandate.


we still got the mask mandate down here for public transit...i get a feeling it might be there for a while, Austin is the same and they're having SXSW starting up this week.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> California is at $5.72
> 
> How is Kansas at $3.82?
> 
> ...


got me......i heard threw the grape vine Cali gas might go as high as 7, idk though...the Kansas one baffles me too.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we still got the mask mandate down here for public transit...i get a feeling it might be there for a while, Austin is the same and they're having SXSW starting up this week.......


They're keeping the mask mandate on transit until the end of April, but it's at full capacity. Riding the subway was fun, I've seen some crazy shit on there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're keeping the mask mandate on transit until the end of April, but it's at full capacity. Riding the subway was fun, I've seen some crazy shit on there.


Oh really...that's cool, dunno bout down this direction how long they are gonna keep it for mass transit........heck i just realize we got Fiesta coming up in April, since u mentioned April.....

i'd bet you see a lot of interesting stuff to say the least on the subway.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh really...that's cool, dunno bout down this direction how long they are gonna keep it for mass transit........heck i just realize we got Fiesta coming up in April, since u mentioned April.....
> 
> i'd bet you see a lot of interesting stuff to say the least on the subway.....


Her subway's are very different than ours lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Fiesta San Antonio







fiestasanantonio.org





come on down and have a blast Oyster Bake and NiOSA are the two big ones to hit if u do


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Her subway's are very different than ours lol


Our subways taste better...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh really...that's cool, dunno bout down this direction how long they are gonna keep it for mass transit........heck i just realize we got Fiesta coming up in April, since u mentioned April.....
> 
> i'd bet you see a lot of interesting stuff to say the least on the subway.....


It sounds like it's going to be a normal summer here too. Pride, Caribana and the CNE will all be back.. and concerts too! Going to see the Arkells next month and the Black Keys in September.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

I used to live in DC. Loved the metro system but it shut down at midnight back then. Wonder if it still does.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Our subways taste better...lol


I don't know what to say


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It sounds like it's going to be a normal summer here too. Pride, Caribana and the CNE will all be back.. and concerts too! Going to see the Arkells next month and the Black Keys in September.


nice...and have fun......i've been to SXSW a couple of times in my younger years, and Fiesta too........both are fun as hell .....


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 11, 2022)

Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what to say


i had that moment too....course that when my named changed last night with the wife....


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


Sorry to hear


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


my condolences mate......be strong...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Her subway's are very different than ours lol


We also have streetcars. The TTC is way more efficient than driving downtown. And you don't have to pay for parking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


I'm sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i had that moment too....course that when my named changed last night with the wife....


LOL I know what you meant. Just messing.

I always thought they were totally different than ours. But I haven't been on there in probably almost 30 years. So it might be totally different.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I know what you meant. Just messing.
> 
> I always thought they were totally different than ours. But I haven't been on there in probably almost 30 years. So it might be totally different.


ah good...no worries...

would it surprise you, that i've never been on one, Subway etc???


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah good...no worries...
> 
> would it surprise you, that i've never been on one, Subway etc???


I didn't think you had any out there. Do you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't think you had any out there. Do you?


actually we don't, they have talked about putting in something like a rail car etc......but nothing has ever been done......


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> California is at $5.72
> 
> How is Kansas at $3.82?
> 
> ...


Likely, there are special requirements for what is allowed to be sold.

After all, It is California.

Edit: State tax may make some difference too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

There used to be 4 trains a day from here to Minneapolis 45 miles away. Then they built I35 and that was the end of that.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> there *ARE* special requirements for what is allowed to be sold.


It's a type of low sulfur gas to reduce emissions, plus the state adds their own tax on top of it.

"California’s excise taxes on gasoline come to 50.5 cents per gallon. That includes 12.7 cents per gallon from the controversial Senate Bill 1 that became law to improve infrastructure and develop transportation programs across the state.
Plus, there’s a state sales tax. It can vary by area but the Stillwater analysis estimated the sales tax averages 10.7 cents per gallon.
Put together, Californians pay 79.6 cents per gallon in gas taxes."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> Likely, there are special requirements for what is allowed to be sold.
> 
> After all, It is California.


Ours is all tax 

Per liter

$.10 per liter Federal Excise Tax
14.7% Provincial Tax
11.05% Carbon Tax
13% GST


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's a type of low sulfur gas to reduce emissions, plus the state adds their own tax on top of it.
> 
> "California’s excise taxes on gasoline come to 50.5 cents per gallon. That includes 12.7 cents per gallon from the controversial Senate Bill 1 that became law to improve infrastructure and develop transportation programs across the state.
> Plus, there’s a state sales tax. It can vary by area but the Stillwater analysis estimated the sales tax averages 10.7 cents per gallon.
> Put together, Californians pay 79.6 cents per gallon in gas taxes."


ours is like .20 a gal across the board....not including federal stuff....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

They have downgraded the snow storm...and look at the temps for next week...Spring has sprung



I am working hard(ly) at my CE class....Taking a 6.5 hour class right now. And vaping! They already gave me the answers for the test at the end. What a freaking racket. It seriously pisses me off that they get away with this shit...and at the same time I am soooo grateful I don't have to do the normal 300 question tests that would be involved through a legit place. 

I still wish I had just lied to the state and told them I already took the shit, like a normal good citizen!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah good...no worries...
> 
> would it surprise you, that I've never been on one, Subway etc???


I have only been on the subway in NYC once, about 5 years ago with a friend who knew her way around a little...and her 2 young children. I was amazed how clean it was, and how friendly and helpful people were. Not what I was expecting!!

I don't think I have ever been on a bus in my life, except for school buses and field trips in school. 

We use to have trolley cars in my city back in the day, but all long ago removed.














Revisiting the heyday of Broome's streetcar fleets


System was removed in the first half of the 1930s



www.pressconnects.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

*STILL NO CALL *gggrrrrrr


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *STILL NO CALL *gggrrrrrr


That's how I was this morning when the CE guy was not returning my call....for the 2nd day in a row. 

I took a half a xanax and got nasty with him for a minute!

You know the saying...The squeaky wheel gets greased!

Squeak away


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *STILL NO CALL *gggrrrrrr


I hate lawyers. Except for Perry Mason.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's how I was this morning when the CE guy was not returning my call....for the 2nd day in a row.
> 
> I took a half a xanax and got nasty with him for a minute!
> 
> ...


I’m a backfire not a squeaky wheel, trust me. This is my lawyer. Was supposed to be at 1:30 grrr


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 11, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Just called and reamed him and the secretary. But maybe more money, just a pinch more.
Anyway I need to talk to John Morgan about his flea circus.









John in 60: Weed Gummies #shorts


John tells you about a certain experience with weed gummies and a serious case of the munchies... #shorts




youtube.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

It's snowing really hard.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can stay in an ice hotel in Quebec
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.valcartier.com/en/accommodations/hotel-de-glace-ice-hotel/


That's 10 miles outta town, you can get a place right in the walled city a for couple hundred.
Just got to put up with french mimes everywhere, there must be a school nearby.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's snowing really hard.


But is it deep yet


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

cleaned and mopped, while taking continuing ed


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2022)

@DarkWeb , you should take the kids to Quebec City. That's just down the road for you.
Really fun to walk (get stoned) along the restored battlements on the upper city, and the even older port down below.
You can take the car ferry across St. Lawrence super cheap at Levis, come in by ship too...kids loved that.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

Cooking time! So hungry... [:


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> cleaned and mopped, while taking continuing ed
> 
> View attachment 5100064


When does Dexter make his entrance?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @DarkWeb , you should take the kids to Quebec City. That's just down the road for you.
> Really fun to walk (get stoned) along the restored battlements on the upper city, and the even older port down below.
> You can take the car ferry across St. Lawrence super cheap at Levis, come in by ship too...kids loved that.


I want to do a St. Lawrence Seaway cruise sometime soon before we're all radioactive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @DarkWeb , you should take the kids to Quebec City. That's just down the road for you.
> Really fun to walk (get stoned) along the restored battlements on the upper city, and the even older port down below.
> You can take the car ferry across St. Lawrence super cheap at Levis, come in by ship too...kids loved that.


My parents brought us a long time ago. Back in the 90's. It was a nice trip.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cooking time! So hungry... [:


Me too....What are we having??

I really should run to the grocery store for milk...and cookies


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Well shit, this is too easy. I have a 6.5 hour class completed, and I just started another...IF I can stay up til midnight I'll be more than half done....It's the easy half though. 

Figure I'll move plants tomorrow while it's snowing...I'm too beat tonight!!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too....What are we having??
> 
> I really should run to the grocery store for milk...and cookies


Just leftovers and less of it, so not this pretty the second day.


Beer refill and ice cream is coming, and banana corn bread muffins are done in the oven.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too....What are we having??
> 
> I really should run to the grocery store for milk...and cookies


Well now I regret not having cookies. I made curry and a loaf of bread to dunk in it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But is it deep yet




yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> cleaned and mopped, while taking continuing ed
> 
> View attachment 5100064


It’s huge!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes
> 
> View attachment 5100110


Is that a heated sidewalk!

And you can still see the bunny......that's not deep lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that a heated sidewalk!
> 
> And you can still see the bunny......that's not deep lol


Is "Bunnies deep" a normal snow depth measurement?


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes
> 
> View attachment 5100110



Your Peter looks pleased.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is "Bunnies deep" a normal snow depth measurement?


Nuts deep is


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nuts deep is


So you're saying you fell in...?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is "Bunnies deep" a normal snow depth measurement?



Hwy 395 Bumper Bunny...75mph


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So you're saying you fell in...?


Many times!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5100150
> Hwy 395 Bumper Bunny...75mph


Oh man we have pics somewhere of my wife with a quail in the jeep grill. And I have a bird that sadly went into the hood scoop on my Subaru.....smelled like chicken


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Damn I don't know if I can make it til midnight. The CE instructor just texted me and told me I was doing a good job....and reminded me to pay!!  They let you try before you buy and give you 24 hours for free. But of course no certificates til they get their dough. I just Paypaled him.

I am in class right now!! In the other room on a different computer. I do have to check in too damned often though. 

Man where is Jeff with the refill??


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man we have pics somewhere of my wife with a quail in the jeep grill. And I have a bird that sadly went into the hood scoop on my Subaru.....smelled like chicken


MF'er broke my air dam & took out the fog light KO. 
I had dodged about a dozen that night, it was unreal, spring time bunny mass birth.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> MF'er broke my air dam & took out the fog light KO.
> I had dodged about a dozen that night, it was unreal, spring time bunny mass birth.


Did you throw it on the grill


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you throw it on the grill


No..lol... but I believe the Mammoth crows feasted that night


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is "Bunnies deep" a normal snow depth measurement?


It was to Hef.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s huge!


@raratt is sleeping he even laughed at your comment



SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm using my dab timer to keep me awake...another hour to go. And this had to be the morning I got up an hour early. Such a glutton for punishment. And pizza rolls


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Such a glutton for punishment. And pizza rolls


Is that a thing where you eat too hot pizza rolls on camera for money?

Careful not to cross the streams with springing forward in a few days. Sleep loss weekend is upon us


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is that a thing where you eat too hot pizza rolls on camera for money?
> 
> Careful not to cross the streams with springing forward in a few days. Sleep loss weekend is upon us


I know, I am so excited!! Even though there's a snow storm on the way.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


Best wishes to you and your family and friends sorry for your loss


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yes
> 
> View attachment 5100110


Pretty


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you throw it on the grill


I hit a pelican driving a delivery van. I’m sure he cursed me as he hit the window cause those fuckers are always shitting on me at the beach.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hit a pelican driving a delivery van. I’m sure he cursed me as he hit the window cause those fuckers are always shitting on me at the beach.View attachment 5100313


My wife can sympathize with that thought.

While having lunch at an outdoor cafe with a coworker a pelican bombed her.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> My wife can sympathize with that thought.
> 
> While having lunch at an outdoor cafe with a coworker a pelican bombed her.
> View attachment 5100314


I don’t think they give a shit where they shit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that a heated sidewalk!
> 
> And you can still see the bunny......that's not deep lol


Copious amounts of salt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

Wide awake at 4:30 this morning. Going to be an early night for me.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 12, 2022)

I woke up pretty early today too around then. I probably shouldent have wake and baked with master kush now i cant fully wake up


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Morning






It's going to snow........I'm ready 

How's your Saturday starting out?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Copious amounts of salt.


I don't think bunny needs much salt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)

Morning fuckers!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning View attachment 5100403


Stay safe!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones.  
How you?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning View attachment 5100403


Basement! How many Floridian houses have basements..... stay safe


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay safe!


Thanks!
I’m watching trees blow thru the yard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks!
> I’m watching trees blow thru the yard.


Do you have somewhere safe that you can go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think bunny needs much salt


Maybe a sprinkle of pepper too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have somewhere safe that you can go?


Back to sleep? lol not really, feels like it’s passing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm going to get an egg mcmuffin and hashbrown.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to get an egg mcmuffin and hashbrown.


Get me hash browns please.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to get an egg mcmuffin and hashbrown.


The breakfast of ex champions! But damn tasty!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to get an egg mcmuffin and hashbrown.


Bacon egg and cheese biscuit please.












2 would be nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Making me hungry for supper lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

Omg hash browns... Now I have to get up


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Wtaf is wrong with this website not loading and freezing?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

3, 8 pound pork buts in the smoker, put 'em in last night at 7:00 should be coming out in about an hour.
I'll have lunch ready.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

@DarkWeb , haven't tried the cheese yet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> 3, 8 pound pork buts in the smoker, put 'em in last night at 7:00 should be coming out in about an hour.
> I'll have lunch ready.


Damn that sounds so good


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

With a lot of religious people not eating tasty meat for Lent, the prices are acceptable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm having a fried ham and cheese omelette. With someone else's chickens eggs


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtaf is wrong with this website not loading and freezing?


turtle mode


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> turtle mode


 For Paul !!! That would suck, for sure.

More like tornado mode.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> turtle mode


Of course that would be your first thought but this is Paul Drake We're talkin about here


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Of course that would be your first thought but this is Paul Drake We're talkin about here


k


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> turtle mode


Aggravated mode


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Aggravated mode
> 
> View attachment 5100418



Pic saved for my next turtle adventure


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> k


 you were the first person that I ever seen you put into Turtle mode lol just playing


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Freeze warning on now until tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Freeze warning on now until tomorrow morning!


I got up and found my kitchen pipes frozen. Stupid cold weather... Making coffee in the bathroom feels wrong!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2022)

It's 2 degrees here. Nice and sunny. Good morning! 

I really need those biscuits now though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm full. Nescafe time, I'm gonna be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I got up and found my kitchen pipes frozen. Stupid cold weather... Making coffee in the bathroom feels wrong!


Gotta let it drip a little thru the freezing. Just ask Wino, she knows all that stuff.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Freeze warning on now until tomorrow morning!


From -25 2 days ago here, to a beautiful +3 today


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm full. Nescafe time, I'm gonna be bouncing off the walls.


You didn’t get a coffee at Rotten Ronnie’s? They have the best coffee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm full. Nescafe time, I'm gonna be bouncing off the walls.


Dab time


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You didn’t get a coffee at Rotten Ronnie’s? They have the best coffee.


100% accurate


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

@Laughing Grass please don’t say you’re a Tim Hortons girl?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You didn’t get a coffee at Rotten Ronnie’s? They have the best coffee.


No we have a nespresso, I'm having a mochaccino. Coffee has to be really sweet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @Laughing Grass please don’t say you’re a Tim Hortons girl?


Only when the pumpkin spice stuff comes out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No we have a nespresso, I'm having a mochaccino. Coffee has to be really sweet.


Folgers here


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Folgers here
> 
> View attachment 5100433


My guy


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm going to go pretend to have fun in a golf simulator this morning. I actually hate it but gotta be one of the guys so then I hate myself too for being a conformist. Like going to church so your neighbors respect you.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)

Folders Black Silk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm going to go pretend to have fun in a golf simulator this morning. I actually hate it but gotta be one of the guys so then I hate myself too for being a conformist. Like going to church so your neighbors respect you.


Stay strong


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2022)

The best part of waking up?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Well that was good 

So good I forgot the toast


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

I prefer green tea over coffee now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I prefer green tea over coffee now.


Loose leaf or bag


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Folders Black Silk.View attachment 5100439


Exactly. Is some of that mine since @Laughing Grass didn’t bring me hash browns


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Loose leaf or bag


Before work....bag. 
Weekend........loose leaf.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I prefer green tea over coffee now.


It definitely tastes better and has a better feeling caffeine "rush" Something about the smell of coffee always gets me, though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Before work....bag.
> Weekend........loose leaf.


What is the brand of bags if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the brand of bags if you don't mind me asking


Damnit questions questions questions  love you Jeff


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The best part of waking up?
> 
> View attachment 5100440


I don’t get it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit questions questions questions  love you Jeff


My bad but it is needed information really


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well that was good View attachment 5100441
> 
> So good I forgot the toast
> View attachment 5100442


Does anyone else smell burnt toast?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the brand of bags if you don't mind me asking


I don't always have a great choice. Sometimes it's Lipton sometimes Newman's Own.....or Bigelow. Stash is good but it'd be expensive if I just had that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I prefer green tea over coffee now.


do you do the pinky finger thing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t get it


Folders in your cup


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Does anyone else smell burnt toast?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you do the pinky finger thing?
> 
> View attachment 5100447


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Folders in your cup


Ohhhh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't always have a great choice. Sometimes it's Lipton sometimes Newman's Own.....or Bigelow. Stash is good but it'd be expensive if I just had that.


 yuppers but I've got to use two bags


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5100450


Totally picturing you with a flower tea cup and perfectly manicured pinky finger sticking out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> yuppers but I've got to use two bags View attachment 5100452


If you drink two separate cups it's more water...........water is good Jeff


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally picturing you with a flower tea cup and perfectly manicured pinky finger sticking out.


Yup that's what I have.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup that's what I have.......


Manicure can’t be wasted


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you drink two separate cups it's more water...........water is good Jeff


Why do you think why I drink so much coffee that being said more is needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Every morning........


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally picturing you with a flower tea cup and perfectly manicured pinky finger sticking out.


@DarkWeb 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Every morning........
> View attachment 5100458


That’s pretty


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2022)

This is my daily morning beverage.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

And coffee is life


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

LOL that's just an extra cup. This is my usual  

And on occasion.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

I use the lightweight black ones from the hospital. I was stealing them lol then I asked about where to buy them and dietary brought me a case! High five


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Two babies


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

At least I got something out of the deal lol $170,000 gonna hopefully only pay copay of $15k


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

I have had the same 2 cheap ass target mugs since college. Black, not white today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5100487
> 
> SH420


Love the pipe.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Now I am hungry thanks to all you early risers!!

I am hard at work doing CE again...By this afternoon I'll have 19 of my 22.5 hours completed, with any luck.

Looks like I'll be plowing too...And moving some plants around. This is what I woke up too and it's supposed to snow through mid afternoon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Love the pipe.


Too bad y’all don’t still work a day or two at the shop anymore. Love the adventures. NO MORE GLASS


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Now I am hungry thanks to all you early risers!!
> 
> I am hard at work doing CE again...By this afternoon I'll have 19 of my 22.5 hours completed, with any luck.
> 
> ...


You clean your grow area and move the plants around by yourself? GD old man. You’re in good shape.
And did the ce? Ugh.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> From -25 2 days ago here, to a beautiful +3 today
> 
> View attachment 5100430


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5100487
> 
> SH420


 like that glass


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5100499


Arthritis is killing me.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Frying pan is warming....



Paul Drake said:


> You clean your grow area and move the plants around by yourself? GD old man. You’re in good shape.
> And did the ce? Ugh.


I cheat and use a dolly to move the plants around these days, but yes, I bring home the bacon and fry it up too, lol. 



mmmmmm, bacon!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


My deepest condolences. I lost my Brother a couple of weeks ago (non-covid related).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Too bad y’all don’t still work a day or two at the shop anymore. Love the adventures. NO MORE GLASS


I still get my discount. Lol. Boss man would love for us to come back. Mamashark talks about going back just 1 night a week. I'm too damn busy to even consider it. I don't even grow anymore.... uh, anyway 
I do miss getting 1st pick at new glass. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I still get my discount. Lol. Boss man would love for us to come back. Mamashark talks about going back just 1 night a week. I'm too damn busy to even consider it. I don't even grow anymore.... uh, anyway
> I do miss getting 1st pick at new glass.
> 
> SH420


Wait what the what I really don't know if I like this new job of yours anymore


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here's a smoke to my sister-in-law who just passed away a few minutes ago. I loved her much. She was a good person through and through.


I’m sorry friend


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

The wind has been gusting @60 mph


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Arthritis is killing me.


Feel better soon damit that is an order or rather a very assertive request


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what the what I really don't know if I like this new job of yours anymore


Not so new anymore. Next week is 1 year that I was promoted. There was definitely a moment or 2 where I was ready to jump ship. I was interviewing and felt guilty for doing so. That's when I knew I was going to stick it out. As much as I hate it, I love it. I've grown a lot in the last year. Much more coming. I say bring it bitches! 
Ah shit... what did I just do. Lol

I was working with one of the team and he tells me that a supplier asked about me.
"Does your boss ever sleep?"... lol getting a reputation in the industry. Got 5 different time zones to cover.. and all of them have at least 2, 4:20s I need to be a part of

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My deepest condolences. I lost my Brother a couple of weeks ago (non-covid related).


Very sorry for your loss and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

I’m gonna have a sandwich, a pill and watch the pond fly away…
Then nap dab time.
Stay safe tribe


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what the what I really don't know if I like this new job of yours anymore


At least pounds are somewhat cheap. I need to get another ASAP. I'm down to my last few oz.

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not so new anymore. Next week is 1 year that I was promoted. There was definitely a moment or 2 where I was ready to jump ship. I was interviewing and felt guilty for doing so. That's when I knew I was going to stick it out. As much as I hate it, I love it. I've grown a lot in the last year. Much more coming. I say bring it bitches!
> Ah shit... what did I just do. Lol
> 
> I was working with one of the team and he tells me that a supplier asked about me.
> ...


Tl;dnr
lol I love you and am so proud of you!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m gonna have a sandwich, a pill and watch the pond fly away…
> Then nap dab time.
> Stay safe tribe


Do you wrap the pill in the sandwich to trick yourself to take the pill?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My deepest condolences. I lost my Brother a couple of weeks ago (non-covid related).


Sorry to hear man


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> At least pounds are somewhat cheap. I need to get another ASAP. I'm down to my last few oz.
> 
> SH420


Get two


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My deepest condolences. I lost my Brother a couple of weeks ago (non-covid related).


That's a tough one...My condolences!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

I forgot I was dabbing HA


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Well I finished my oil cart last night...and I am thinking of making some rosin later today. It's been just about 2 months since I did any rosin. 

Rosin sounds like a nice treat to welcome in Daylight savings time....Chernobyl perhaps??!!

Breakfast was great...Thanks for the appetite!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> At least pounds are somewhat cheap. I need to get another ASAP. I'm down to my last few oz.
> 
> SH420


Damn want to be like Willy lol ok we will give them a break only if they give you a raise


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn want to be like Willy lol ok we will give them a break only if they give you a raise


Ounces don't last long enough. Buying every couple weeks wasn't working. So yeah, bring it Willie






Raise? Small one... little over 40k a year.
End of this year I'll ask for another raise. I'll have earned it no problem. The bosses like my work/results and I think they even like me a little. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn want to be like Willy lol ok we will give them a break only if they give you a raise


mmm hmmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ounces don't last long enough. Buying every couple weeks wasn't working. So yeah, bring it Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they like giving raises. Makes them feel important.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh shit, how about brittney greiner?! In Russia and taking vape OUT when you’re going home?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Feel better soon damit that is an order or rather a very assertive request




OK


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5100546


Can you watch a movie?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5100546


I love it!! A nice big nav screen right there!! Looks nice and user friendly, unlike the dash on my Accord. Enjoy your new ride!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5100546


what is a "digitized road"?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

@Rsawr

I just got baked and my thoughts turned to your frozen pipes. Most of the time if it's a light freeze they will thaw out undamaged, but you should be prepared "just in case", and work to correct the problem....So you don't wind up with a flood at some point.

Sometimes when a freeze occurs, a pipe or fitting can split or break, and then later when it thaws, start leaking...So it's best to get it thawed while you are home if possible...or shut your water supply off if no one will be home, like if you go to work and no one will be there.

Then figure out why it froze. You should be able to correct it. Is the basement cold? Is the kitchen on a crawlspace? Maybe just wrapping the pipe will take care of it, or maybe you need some freeze tape.

I know around here there are programs that they will come out and assess your homes insulation and then there are programs to get it improved, often for free. Energy audits, etc.

I just had a hose bib freeze and get damaged. Luckily it didn't leak into the house, but I have seen that happen. Here's another "rule". Never leave a garden hose connected to an outdoor hose bib in the winter, even if it's a freeze proof bib. It can and will break the pipes easily...The hose freezes and then the ice travels.

Not trying to scare you...Just trying to save you a flood!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5100546


I'd return it asap. Huge eye soar!



If it wasn't, it is now.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'd return it asap. Huge eye soar!
> View attachment 5100565
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> I just got baked and my thoughts turned to your frozen pipes. Most of the time if it's a light freeze they will thaw out undamaged, but you should be prepared "just in case", and work to correct the problem....So you don't wind up with a flood at some point.
> 
> ...


I got attacked by roots. Leak fixed but still a lot to do



SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> I just got baked and my thoughts turned to your frozen pipes. Most of the time if it's a light freeze they will thaw out undamaged, but you should be prepared "just in case", and work to correct the problem....So you don't wind up with a flood at some point.
> 
> ...


I know exactly why it freezes, and where it does so. Unfortunately it is blocked off to someone without power tools and knowledge of where to cut without hitting potential electrical wires. It slipped my mind when it warmed up, as these things often do!! It is behind my kitchen cabinet against the cold side of the house that never gets sun. Only pipe that freezes. Everything else is insulated, or interior. Even basement stays running, as it is open to the furnace heat. I am hoping sone plumber types can knock the cabinet back off and wrap some foam around it!!

My mom taught me the hose trick. I didnt know anti freeze ones existed. We had some ancient rusty device that probably had tetanus flowing in equal amounts to water, bleeech, poor garden.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

I’m in love. It’s a lot more fun to drive than the crv






manfredo said:


> I love it!! A nice big nav screen right there!! Looks nice and user friendly, unlike the dash on my Accord. Enjoy your new ride!!!


thanks! It’s only three years newer than my old car but the tech is such a big upgrade. Also has a Bose 12 speaker audio system that sounds great.




Singlemalt said:


> what is a "digitized road"?


I was still in the dealer parking lot


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I know exactly why it freezes, and where it does so. Unfortunately it is blocked off to someone without power tools and knowledge of where to cut without hitting potential electrical wires. It slipped my mind when it warmed up, as these things often do!! It is behind my kitchen cabinet against the cold side of the house that never gets sun. Only pipe that freezes. Everything else is insulated, or interior. Even basement stays running, as it is open to the furnace heat. I am hoping sone plumber types can knock the cabinet back off and wrap some foam around it!!
> 
> My mom taught me the hose trick. I didnt know anti freeze ones existed. We had some ancient rusty device that probably had tetanus flowing in equal amounts to water, bleeech, poor garden.


Can you open the cabinet doors so some warm air can at least get closer to the pipe?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you open the cabinet doors so some warm air can at least get closer to the pipe?


Yup, cabinets open, and I hiked the heat a few degrees this morning. I am used to this old house song and dance. My old bathroom used to do this same thing on similar days


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'd return it asap. Huge eye soar!
> View attachment 5100565
> 
> 
> ...


water droplet from opening the sunroof.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in love. It’s a lot more fun to drive than the crv
> 
> View attachment 5100568
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in love. It’s a lot more fun to drive than the crv
> 
> View attachment 5100568
> 
> ...


Nice. It even comes with your favorite, snow!

SH420


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 12, 2022)

Good AM. Thanks to all for the condolences.

Let's have a happy, productive, & joyful Saturday


Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in love. It’s a lot more fun to drive than the crv
> 
> View attachment 5100568
> 
> ...


Those tinted windows go with the car color. Cool and laid back. Nice wheels too for a little jazz. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in love. It’s a lot more fun to drive than the crv
> 
> View attachment 5100568
> thanks! It’s only three years newer than my old car but the tech is such a big upgrade. Also has a Bose 12 speaker audio system that sounds great.
> I was still in the dealer parking lot


Really good looking car!
Congrats



Rsawr said:


> Yup, cabinets open, and I hiked the heat a few degrees this morning. I am used to this old house song and dance. My old bathroom used to do this same thing on similar days


If you're looking at a particularly cold and/or prolonged spell you might consider opening the cabinet doors & placing a fan to circulate some air under there too.

Edit: Keep in mind this is a temporary fix until you can have it correctly insulated.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I know exactly why it freezes, and where it does so. Unfortunately it is blocked off to someone without power tools and knowledge of where to cut without hitting potential electrical wires. It slipped my mind when it warmed up, as these things often do!! It is behind my kitchen cabinet against the cold side of the house that never gets sun. Only pipe that freezes. Everything else is insulated, or interior. Even basement stays running, as it is open to the furnace heat. I am hoping sone plumber types can knock the cabinet back off and wrap some foam around it!!
> 
> My mom taught me the hose trick. I didnt know anti freeze ones existed. We had some ancient rusty device that probably had tetanus flowing in equal amounts to water, bleeech, poor garden.


Until then put a small electric space heater in the cabinet(that has a thermostat)


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yup, cabinets open, and I hiked the heat a few degrees this morning. I am used to this old house song and dance. My old bathroom used to do this same thing on similar days


Leave the water dripping


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

The mailman is having a bad day...I think someone hit him...I heard a loud thud. There were a bunch of cars stopped. Looks like they have it covered!! Still snowing!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yup, cabinets open, and I hiked the heat a few degrees this morning. I am used to this old house song and dance. My old bathroom used to do this same thing on similar days


Be sure to consult a professional that dresses for success when you choose a contractor.




Bro science explained


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> Be sure to consult a professional that dresses for success when you choose a contractor.
> View attachment 5100609
> 
> View attachment 5100608
> ...


I am bringing people in to DECREASE the number of cracks in my house though, I thought...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Double chunk chocolate....Strictly for dabbing...and science.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Double chunk chocolate....Strictly for dabbing...and science.
> 
> View attachment 5100672


Yummy I would eat them.  










Inside the World Championships of Cow Chip Tossing


Every year in Beaver, Oklahoma, the Official World Championship Cow Chip Throwing Contest determines just who can chuck a dried cow turd the furthest.




modernfarmer.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

19.5 hours of CE completed and I got 100% on all 3 tests (they gave me the answers). The remaining 2 courses are for real though, so I will have to actually study for the remaining 3.5 hours....And I am saving tha for next week. My brain is off duty for the day...although I still need to move plants.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 19.5 hours of CE completed and I got 100% on all 3 tests (they gave me the answers). The remaining 2 courses are for real though, so I will have to actually study for the remaining 3.5 hours....And I am saving tha for next week. My brain is off duty for the day...although I still need to move plants.


They gave you the answers what is this like a participation trophy


----------



## DCcan (Mar 12, 2022)

Wtf happened to the day? I think I slept thru most of it, catching up on lost sleep.
I see it just switched to snow, so I'll ignore it till it goes away.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Still snowing here too...Now they say it's going to snow til 10 pm. I plowed once but I'll wait til morning to plow again. I have food, and more important, cookies. 

This could be a good pasta night perhaps!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 12, 2022)

Potatoes, made some this morning and went back to bed.
Got some steaks cooking, not even high yet, so it got to get busy.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Drinking coffee at 7:30 pm...where did the day go?? And my plants are not moved yet!

I have to work tomorrow too...and we be losing an hours sleep!

Now I feel pressure!  Come on caffeine, do your thing!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

Fish and Mac and cheese yuppers sounds good to me


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Dabbing Lemon OG Kush resinnnnnnn. Good night tribe.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

Carb coma time! *plus butter


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm not sure I even remember how to do this! Trying to press a little bit of Chernobyl with a blend of blueberry hash plant.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure I even remember how to do this! Trying to press a little bit of Chernobyl with a blend of blueberry hash plant.View attachment 5100813


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Double chunk chocolate....Strictly for dabbing...and science.
> 
> View attachment 5100672


All your fault so thank you so much for the cookies


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure I even remember how to do this! Trying to press a little bit of Chernobyl with a blend of blueberry hash plant.View attachment 5100813


I think you're supposed to smoke it. Or did I skip a step..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm not sure I even remember how to do this! Trying to press a little bit of Chernobyl with a blend of blueberry hash plant.View attachment 5100813





MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5100814View attachment 5100815


And I WANT ONE so jealous


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I WANT ONE so jealous


$300 and knock on my door. All yours. Last one here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> $300 and knock on my door. All yours. Last one here.


Mmm let me see here maybe I could talk the oldest son into it lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm let me see here maybe I could talk the oldest son into it lol


Just a thought. But you know where and I'm done wasting ounces for grams and insane rig cleaning. My pyrex mini bowl serves me well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a thought. But you know where and I'm done wasting ounces for grams and insane rig cleaning. My pyrex mini bowl serves me well.


I just want a new toy lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a thought. But you know where and I'm done wasting ounces for grams and insane rig cleaning. My pyrex mini bowl serves me well.


And yes I know it's a sin be covet the neighbors stuff but I'm coveting


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And yes I know it's a sin be covet the neighbors stuff but I'm coveting


Knock and ask. Ain't that what neighbors are for? You'd give blood.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Knock and ask. Ain't that what neighbors are for? You'd give blood.


I see you my friend but you know my thing about asking for stuff or help lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see you my friend but you know my thing about asking for stuff or help lol


Was proffered. Not solicited on your end. Too funny. Out there if you wish to discuss off forum. "No personal sales or transactions" among high ons! Funny shit.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a thought. But you know where and I'm done wasting ounces for grams and insane rig cleaning. My pyrex mini bowl serves me well.


You can certainly go through a pile of weed fast pressing. Like one person can go through a half pound of flower in a month easy. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm let me see here maybe I could talk the oldest son into it lol


I got my HF 20 ton press for $140 on sale I believe, and then the plates were $200. The problem is, it's huge. So a tabletop one has it;s pluses!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)

What that about being high I would not even know how to


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You can certainly go through a pile of weed fast pressing. Like one person can go through a half pound of flower in a month easy.
> 
> 
> I got my HF 20 ton press for $140 on sale I believe, and then the plates were $200. The problem is, it's huge. So a tabletop one has it;s pluses!!


Only 7 ton hydraulic. Still crazy heavy. Tilt stand, all packaging, pile of bags, tools, containers cooling mats. Practice flower to waste. I'm getting out. Done smoking a months worth of weed in an evening to get a bit higher. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What that about being high I would not even know how to View attachment 5100840



whew, after 2 months of not doing dabs, I am too high from 2 dabs. In fact, I need to go graze in the kitchen for a while...No dinner yet.

* And don't forget your clocks before bed!! *


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You can certainly go through a pile of weed fast pressing. Like one person can go through a half pound of flower in a month easy.
> 
> 
> I got my HF 20 ton press for $140 on sale I believe, and then the plates were $200. The problem is, it's huge. So a tabletop one has it;s pluses!!


I want to get the pneumatic or electric attachment for mine. But I'm considering moving to Low-Temp. We will see. I don't really smoke enough LOL

I keep toying with a Kitchen bump out. I have to change out my cabinets and windows so then my head whispers, now is the time to increase your kitchen and den size LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> whew, after 2 months of not doing dabs, I am too high from 2 dabs. In fact, I need to go graze in the kitchen for a while...No dinner yet.
> 
> * And don't forget your clocks before bed!! *


LOL all but 2 of mine will update by themselves. The last ones get side-eye until I'm willing to pull out the step stool to climb up to get the.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL all but 2 of mine will update by themselves. The last ones get side-eye until I'm willing to pull out the step stool to climb up to get the.


Microwave time is a thing in my house... NEVER trust the microwave in my house  Always forget for like 3 months


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Microwave time is a thing in my house... NEVER trust the microwave in my house  Always forget for like 3 months


I don't care about Microwave time it's my kitchen's red-haired step-child.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't care about Microwave time it's my kitchen's red-haired step-child.


It's why I never change it. Oven/stove is so much tastier at reheating most things! But when you are panicking about running late that LED panel will get ya


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What that about being high I would not even know how to View attachment 5100840


I like dat pipe


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only 7 ton hydraulic. Still crazy heavy. Tilt stand, all packaging, pile of bags, tools, containers cooling mats. Practice flower to waste. I'm getting out. Done smoking a months worth of weed in an evening to get a bit higher. LOL.


I get it for $35 a gram lately. Hit up the dispensary.
Did you get in trouble?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> * And don't forget your clocks before bed!! *


Say what?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I get it for $35 a gram lately. Hit up the dispensary.
> *Did you get in trouble?*


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

I’m tapping out, Perry’s about over. @curious2garden, your turn


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5100849


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I get it for $35 a gram lately. Hit up the dispensary.
> Did you get in trouble?


Just ounces for a few bucks. I grow monsters. Buy??? LMAO! Enjoy. Trouble? Bigger laugh. I'm legal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5100850


My cat is offended by his likeness being used.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m tapping out, Perry’s about over. @curious2garden, your turn


I'm close. I'm trying desperately to make it to 7:30 LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5100857


Try Amish purple popcorn. Amazing taste and itty bitty hulls to pick out of your teeth. Geriatric friendly stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm close. I'm trying desperately to make it to 7:30 LOL


Ok 7:30 isn't happening, stay safe you guys and no I won't remember to change my analog clocks.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5100857


Oh you bastard!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh you bastard!!


His father is known. As I agree he is an instigator. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5100857


That looks so good but I already set my clocks ahead (manually!) lol, and kit;s nearly midnight, so I am going to try and resist...The butter is getting me...oh salty butter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> His father is known. As I agree he is an instigator. LOL.


I Shirley I have no idea what you're talkin about instigator hahaha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

You must be talking about my evil twin


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I Shirley I have no idea what you're talkin about instigator hahaha


"Instigator"?? Is that like microwave pork rinds? Only Cajun?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "Instigator"?? Is that like microwave pork rinds? Only Cajun?


What are you doing up


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you doing up


Awaiting my stamina to falter so I may sleep through pain. Tired of fitful naps. And just poking folks as needed. Stretching my reserves to hopefully get a decent recharge. And how was your nap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Awaiting my stamina to falter so I may sleep through pain. Tired of fitful naps. And just poking folks as needed. Stretching my reserves to hopefully get a decent recharge. And how was your nap.


Entirely not long enough thinking of it lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Entirely not long enough thinking of it lol


USPS says 3/13. Worth the sticker if so.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

So have you been enjoying the envoy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just ounces for a few bucks. I grow monsters. Buy??? LMAO! Enjoy. Trouble? Bigger laugh. I'm legal.


I meant trouble with your wife big boy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

Good morning tribe


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Morning






Well the 12"-18" was only maybe 5"  

Happy Sunday


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet LG got your snow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bet LG got your snow.


Nah she'd be here bitching already if she did


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 13, 2022)

Good morning! Slept like a log next to a dog! 
How you?


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well the 12"-18" was only maybe 5"


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound disappointed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> You sound disappointed.
> View attachment 5101030


I was so happy......and then reality hit.....






It's spring......it's over


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bet LG got your snow.


I think I got it...and I am more than happy to send it back to him!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> You sound disappointed.
> View attachment 5101030


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 13, 2022)

Set my tent timer forward when I saw the light wasn't on yet. Is it daylight savings time somewhere?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 13, 2022)

Good morning even if it is too early.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey how many threads do you think we'll have on "should I change the timers on my tents" today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Set my tent timer forward when I saw the light wasn't on yet. Is it daylight savings time somewhere?


Lmao! So far one!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was so happy......and then reality hit.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey how many threads do you think we'll have on "should I change the timers on my tents" today?


The plant doesn’t have a watch man lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The plant doesn’t have a watch man lol


I am the watch man. Sounds kinda voyeuristic.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning even if it is too early.


You're ahead of me! I figured I'd do it after one coffee. I forgot about my timers LOL


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

Just starting to get light in the sky.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey how many threads do you think we'll have on "should I change the timers on my tents" today?


I never change the timer time.

If it works why fuck with it. It's not like they will be late for an appointment or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I am the watch man. Sounds kinda voyeuristic.


Wasn’t that a movie? Watchman?


edit NO


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 13, 2022)

I thought I had slept in til 5. Well I guess I kinda did.

   

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 13, 2022)

Some people need a swift kick to the head.  Anyone wanna trade families (pets not included)


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> I never change the timer time.
> 
> If it works why fuck with it. It's not like they will be late for an appointment or anything else for that matter.


I never know where I am in the big picture, so sometimes I forget what I’m going to say and that’s now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Some people need a swift kick to the head.  Anyone wanna trade families (pets not included)


*YES!!!!*


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *YES!!!!*


Better the devil I know.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Better the devil I know.


I guess you’ve got a good point there.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I guess you’ve got a good point there.


More like


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 13, 2022)

Woke up thinking I'd finally gotten more than 6 hours of sleep but still didn't feel that way. Now I know why.

On the bright side 4:20 gets here an hour earlier. As though any of us needed an excuse.


----------



## ooof-da (Mar 13, 2022)

I have a car that can heat and massage 2 people while staying in its own lane and maintaining speed yet can’t figure out how to account for Day Light Savings Time. lol

good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> I have a car that can heat and massage 2 people while staying in its own lane and maintaining speed yet can’t figure out how to account for Day Light Savings Time. lol
> 
> good morning


Tell me it's not a Honda Accord or a BMW M5 please. My husband is car shopping again.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Better the devil I know.


Exactly. I understand the evil I face now.

If trading, there is no way to predict the casualties after the smoke clears.


----------



## ooof-da (Mar 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me it's not a Honda Accord or a BMW M5 please. My husband is car shopping again.


you’re good, it’s a *F *requently needs *O *wner supplied *R *eal-time *D *ownloads


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> you’re good, it’s a *F *requently needs *O *wner supplied *R *eal-time *D *ownloads


I have a Ford Probe I dearly love. She's an '89 GT Turbo. Her clock doesn't update either.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 13, 2022)

Where's Meta ?
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CajRdr_ALlw/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Where's Meta ?
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CajRdr_ALlw/?utm_medium=copy_link


I miss him around here too. Wish he would post


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I miss him around here too. Wish he would post


Me three


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I miss him around here too. Wish he would post


Damn, nobody worried about me when I was absent for 10 days.
Kicks rocks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

I did get an email from him the other day......he is alive, just dealing with life I guess. I'm sure he'll be back.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Some people need a swift kick to the head.  Anyone wanna trade families (pets not included)


I do, I do  

I'll even throw in a few "friends" !!

One was juts here, for me to check out his car...He says it's "skipping or something...shakes terrible at high speeds". I drive it...the rotors are warped...again. I told him "buy another pair and I'll help you change them on a warmer day this week". Apparently that was not the right answer so he left to go work on it in his heated garage...Except he knows nothing about cars, and he doesn't even know how to light the furnace in his garage...I normally do it. Good luck with that then.

This is one of the ones I'll be "throwing in" on the family trade offs.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, nobody worried about me when I was absent for 10 days.
> Kicks rocks.
> 
> View attachment 5101219


Not my fault you don't answer PMs!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I do, I do
> 
> I'll even throw in a few "friends" !!
> 
> ...


Caveat emptor!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

At this point the family is pretty much contained in Minnesota would not want to release them from that captivity


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2022)

7 pm and it's not dark outside yet!! Yes! Now turn up the sun 

A nap sounds really good though!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I miss him around here too. Wish he would post


I’ve got his email address.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

Brady coming back to Tampa? $$


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Brady coming back to Tampa? $$


Is that baseball?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that baseball?


Sportsball. Where's @Metasynth 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 13, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sportsball. Where's @Metasynth
> 
> SH420


Idk I just emailed him.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2022)

@Metasynth @Metasynth @Metasynth 


Winter hibernation is over


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Winter


WTF is that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk I just emailed him.


Tell him to get his ass in here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

Time for hot sauce


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> WTF is that?


You guys are sooo lucky!




Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time for hot sauce View attachment 5101330


I am sooo hungry...Sour cream...and black olives, just sayin'


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, nobody worried about me when I was absent for 10 days.
> Kicks rocks.
> 
> View attachment 5101219


It's pretty uncool to care about forum dad's emotions and whereabouts... but I hope you are healing, and also


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You guys are sooo lucky!


Tell me that when the whole state is on fire in a couple months.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You guys are sooo lucky!
> 
> View attachment 5101331
> 
> I am sooo hungry...Sour cream...and black olives, just sayin'


 black olives are a maybe and as far as sour cream goes well that's in the name nope nope never nope


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Tell me that when the whole state is on fire in a couple months.


Don't you have mud first  and the roast begins


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't you have mud first  and the roast begins


Need rain to make mud.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need rain to make mud.


True enough so maybe it'll be a dry rub this year on The Roasted Californians instead of the mud marinade


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need rain to make mud.


 trying to make a very serious situation A little lighter and fires are some scary shit


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> trying to make a very serious situation A little lighter and fires are some scary shit


I have been fortunate in that I haven't had to deal with what @Aeroknow did.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> black olives are a maybe and as far as sour cream goes well that's in the name nope nope never nope


Greek yogurt is ok though?


@Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Greek yogurt is ok though?
> 
> 
> @Laughing Grass


Well maybe for you it is


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well maybe for you it is


It's good lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's good lol


I'll haft to take your word for it lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 14, 2022)

It used to be light out before this damn day light savings crap
now, again I wake up in the dark.

Back to the bump and grind.

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Morning


It's snowing  

Hope everyone is doing great today


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Metasynth said he just needed a break to catch up on real life stuff.

Good morning


----------



## 3 husketeers (Mar 14, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


retired - so all weekends are long. Sampling my first bowl of Granddaddy Purps as I type. Autoflowers from ILGM and am VERY pleased with the results


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

3 husketeers said:


> retired - so all weekends are long. Sampling my first bowl of Granddaddy Purps as I type. Autoflowers from ILGM and am VERY pleased with the results


Nice, congratulations


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Whoever came up with daylight saving time needs a kick in the nuts!



Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whoever came up with daylight saving time needs a kick in the nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning.


How you doing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doing


Fantastic... and tired.

I don't want to jinx it, but it looks like winter may be gone, or at least no more below freezing days.

How about you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fantastic... and tired.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it, but it looks like winter may be gone, or at least no more below freezing days.
> 
> ...


Wednesday the 23rd we're getting dumped on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wednesday the 23rd we're getting dumped on


Think skiing will last much longer this year?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fantastic... and tired.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it, but it looks like winter may be gone, or at least no more below freezing days.
> 
> ...


Making boob ultrasound appointment. I think I’m losing it. I miss all kinds of appointments lol thank goodness for wino.

I’m freezing


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think skiing will last much longer this year?


Easy month left at the big places.......then there's Killington and Tuckerman's


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Monday funday!!

I have PT this afternoon....and a fairly busy week lined up already.

Hopefully I can get my Blumats up and running this week too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fantastic... and tired.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it, but it looks like winter may be gone, or at least no more below freezing days.
> 
> ...


Guess who’s mowing the neighbors yard?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Making boob ultrasound appointment. I think I’m losing it. I miss all kinds of appointments lol thank goodness for wino.
> 
> I’m freezing View attachment 5101513


Bummer, at least it's not another squish. 

You don't use your calendar on your iphone?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, at least it's not another squish.
> 
> You don't use your calendar on your iphone?


I forget about it lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guess who’s mowing the neighbors yard?


Need to get that chair so you can strap the mower on.

How is Barbie feeling?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to get that chair so you can strap the mower on.
> 
> How is Barbie feeling?


Not too good but she’s mowing his gd yard!

I called about the chair this morning and they didn’t know anything. Gotta call insurance now. I hate my insurance company.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not too good but she’s mowing his gd yard!
> 
> I called about the chair this morning and they didn’t know anything. Gotta call insurance now. I hate my insurance company.


Poor thing, she needs the vacation and is willing to work for it!

I'm excited for you. Hopefully it's soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy month left at the big places.......then there's Killington and Tuckerman's


You're off today too right? Going skiing? 

I heard birds chirping this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

All the cookies are gone :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> All the cookies are gone :[


Did you make some edibles?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poor thing, she needs the vacation and is willing to work for it!
> 
> I'm excited for you. Hopefully it's soon.


Yeah it’s free cruise. He’s using her.

I don’t think it’s going to be soon. It’s been with insurance since Feb 23 and they are reviewing it? Wtaf.

thanks tho


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah it’s free cruise. He’s using her.
> 
> I don’t think it’s going to be soon. It’s been with insurance since Feb 23 and they are reviewing it? Wtaf.
> 
> thanks tho


 I'm sorry I won't keep bringing it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone's weekend....mine, least to say, good....got a lot of stuff done and caught up.....

well woke up this morning to a cool 49F, heck of a lot better than 29 sheeesh......high today 79F with a light wind from the south....

well just got into the office, started a fresh pot.....so warm ups coming...

now i'm gonna hit these taco's, sausage and egg......oh yes....little red sauce....and wamo.....let the taste buds tingle

and today is the first day my experiment is outside....lets see what she does


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you make some edibles?


Nah, my idiot brother came over and fucking ruined my date(?). But there were cookies and taco stir fry, so I guess it was cool. I did make him fall asleep for a few hours with some tincture... still snores, too.

How you, did you get that car yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry I won't keep bringing it up.


No it’s just life babe.
Insurance has 10 more days to review.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nah, my idiot brother came over and fucking ruined my date(?). But there were cookies and taco stir fry, so I guess it was cool. I did make him fall asleep for a few hours with some tincture... still snores, too.
> 
> How you, did you get that car yet?


Picked it up on Saturday. Sending you a PM.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry I won't keep bringing it up.


Stop? You should ask, we’re friends you goofball!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No it’s just life babe.
> Insurance has 10 more days to review.View attachment 5101540


Boo!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Stop? You should ask, we’re friends you goofball!
> View attachment 5101544


I don't wanna bring up shit that makes you feel bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't wanna bring up shit that makes you feel bad.


Oh you’re not bringing it up honey it’s already there. You guys are the only people I can bitch to


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

I want stickers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want stickers


I can't wait to see you riding dirty.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> All the cookies are gone :[


I put a serious dent in those double chocolate chunk cookies Saturday, and I had a sugar headache most of the day yesterday...Soooo, no more cookies for a day or 3!

Plugging away at paperwork now...Should run to the grocery store this am too!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I put a serious dent in those double chocolate chunk cookies Saturday, and I had a sugar headache most of the day yesterday...Soooo, no more cookies for a day or 3!
> 
> Plugging away at paperwork now...Should run to the grocery store this am too!!


Can you get me some chocolate fairlife please?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2022)

Spring skiing is here, forecast 60* bluebird


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I put a serious dent in those double chocolate chunk cookies Saturday, and I had a sugar headache most of the day yesterday...Soooo, no more cookies for a day or 3!
> 
> Plugging away at paperwork now...Should run to the grocery store this am too!!


Sugar headache? Oh no! Is that a thing I have to start worrying about? Please no!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Geez I forgot where my wife is. I’m not even high!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sugar headache? Oh no! Is that a thing I have to start worrying about? Please no!!


don't eat a bag of cookies lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't eat a bag of cookies lol.


Is this a challenge?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is this a challenge?


Gluten-free cookies have like 8-12 small cookies, so I can.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is this a challenge?


Not really.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not really.


Cookie monster? Is that you???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is this a challenge?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gluten-free cookies have like 8-12 small cookies, so I can.


I saw they had bags of quarter sized gluten free oreos at the grocery store now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Does this mean I get to eat more


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does this mean I get to eat moreView attachment 5101581


Yes!

Those thins taste better than normal or double stuffed.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does this mean I get to eat moreView attachment 5101581


I think those are diet cookies...If you eat the whole pack it will make you thin. 

I did go to the grocery store...Made it past the cookies, but I did get sucked in by the jelly beans.

I need a quick nap before PT


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think those are diet cookies...If you eat the whole pack it will make you thin.
> 
> I did go to the grocery store...Made it past the cookies, but I did get sucked in by the jelly beans.
> 
> I need a quick nap before PT


Where do you stand on the butter popcorn flavored bean?


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Where do you stand on the butter popcorn flavored bean?


I can't get them to sprout.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

My dog looks like a gourmet jelly bean only she’s grey. Can’t think of anything grey I’d want to eat.

Grey Goose jelly bean?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

Sorry


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My dog looks like a gourmet jelly bean only she’s grey. Can’t think of anything grey I’d want to eat.
> 
> Grey Goose jelly bean?


Oyster jelly bean


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oyster jelly bean


I hate oysters but good idea!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oyster jelly bean


lol road salt lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)

I just broke out the rig. Stardawg live resin. I cold dab. Seems more ladylike


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Taco salad with corn chips and hot sauce O yummy


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad with corn chips and hot sauce O yummy View attachment 5101700


Stop it Jeff, I can't keep doing this!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stop it Jeff, I can't keep doing this!


What I'm innocent and I confess dark web did it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stop it Jeff, I can't keep doing this!


For why not tacos are not fattening are they


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

@Laughing Grass should I not say that I'm making bacon wrapped meatloaf tonight


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taco salad with corn chips and hot sauce O yummy View attachment 5101700


love the fritos, nice touch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For why not tacos are not fattening are they


I already had a meal planned for tonight, like I did the other night when I had to go buy taco bowls after seeing your dinner pic. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass should I not say that I'm making bacon wrapped meatloaf tonight


Bacon has no power over me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I already had a meal planned for tonight, like I did the other night when I had to go buy taco bowls after seeing your dinner pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon has no power over me.


no power huh....but what if it's a


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

Who made cheese so damn good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no power huh....but what if it's a
> View attachment 5101745


I'm not really a bacon person. it tastes alright, nothing special IMHO.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Who made cheese so damn good?


Now a cheese taco shell like @curious2garden posted the other night. 

Sign me up!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not really a bacon person. it tastes alright, nothing special IMHO.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not really a bacon person. it tastes alright, nothing special IMHO.


Have you had real bacon though? Or just crap from the store?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're off today too right? Going skiing?
> 
> I heard birds chirping this morning.


It was nice snow for the groomers. A little windy and overcast in the am. But it turned out pretty good later in the day. Too bad there's nothing in the woods to play in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

It’s a texture thing. Not a fan of the fat


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a texture thing. Not a fan of the fat


You need crispy then. There's a bacon for everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Ever try chocolate covered bacon?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

I am sooo tired. Which reminds me...My coffee is ready! BRB...


This evening coffee has become a thing.  The smell alone almost does it for me! 



DarkWeb said:


> Have you had real bacon though? Or just crap from the store?


Hey all I get i the crap from the store...some is better than others for sure.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need crispy then. There's a bacon for everyone


Canadian, even. What do they call Canadian bacon in Canada?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Home inspections on my house tomorrow...again! I will at least pop in for a while and let them pick my brain. If they dare. I am just listing another very similar one for an estate too...It also should sell in a day or 2 at most. And hopefully i can finish my CE this week. 



shnkrmn said:


> Canadian, even. What do they call Canadian bacon in Canada?


Gigity...ask Google....

The term "Canadian bacon" is not used in Canada, where the product is generally known simply as "*back bacon*" while "bacon" alone refers to the same streaky pork belly bacon as in the United States.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am sooo tired. Which reminds me...My coffee is ready! BRB...
> 
> 
> This evening coffee has become a thing.  The smell alone almost does it for me!
> ...


Nothing wrong with good crap......but great crap is better lol none of it's good for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Canadian, even. What do they call Canadian bacon in Canada?


The good stuff?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need crispy then. There's a bacon for everyone


Then you’re eating crispy fat. It doesn’t go away.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nothing wrong with good crap......but great crap is better lol none of it's good for you


Yeah it's amazing how much bacon goes for because it is about 40% fat. Probably like chicken wings...They use to give them away until it became popular. Remember 10 cent wings at the bars??  

Oh thankfully the coffee is kicking in...I need to go water some girls. I'm feeling a little sore from PT today. They worked me a little...and then when I got home a buddy asked me to help him get some 4 x 8 sheets of plywood at Lowes with my truck....Ouch...But he rewarded me with a lovely new Indica cartridge!! Ice cream cake...yum! I think carts are my favorite thing any more. They have been for a while. Dabs are nice, but I can't do them all day and function.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It was nice snow for the groomers. A little windy and overcast in the am. But it turned out pretty good later in the day. Too bad there's nothing in the woods to play in


It’s supposed to be 62 on Thursday we have a patio table booked for st partricks festivities. I think the snow’s days are numbered


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s supposed to be 62 on Thursday we have a patio table booked for st partricks festivities. I think the snow’s days are numbered


I was running around in either a hoodie or just along sleeve shirt today. 62 degrees we'll be breaking out shorts and flip flops!!

My uncle asked me if I thought he should have his snow tires taken off this week...I said slooow down! It is only mid March!! But yeah, I am loving this little warmup!! Lets hope it is spring come early!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> some is better than others for sure.


I like the Wright apple smoked, you can smell the smoke when you cook it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

Picked up KFC for dinner, $29 for an 8 piece bucket.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you had real bacon though? Or just crap from Canada that really isn't even bacon?


FIFY


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Picked up KFC for dinner, $29 for an 8 piece bucket.


WOW....I haven't been in a long while. They had a hit with their $5 fill ups, and then Covid hit and prices went up. Way up!!

They were talking about wages in these places at PT today. Most fast food places around here are paying $20-24 an hour for what was minimum wage work a few years ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s supposed to be 62 on Thursday we have a patio table booked for st partricks festivities. I think the snow’s days are numbered


Yours might be......but we bbq in the mountains  

Start the grill, take a couple runs, eat like a king......


I love the deep but this is the best time of year


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Canadian, even. What do they call Canadian bacon in Canada?





manfredo said:


> Gigity...ask Google....
> 
> The term "Canadian bacon" is not used in Canada, where the product is generally known simply as "*back bacon*" while "bacon" alone refers to the same streaky pork belly bacon as in the United States.


We call it peameal in Ontario


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yours might be......but we bbq in the mountains
> 
> Start the grill, take a couple runs, eat like a king......
> 
> ...


I would venture on a day like today… to eat like a king. What was your high today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> FIFY


I agree with you. With no fat it’s too dry.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

Now I want bacon. You guys suck... Gonna go wrap bacon around my previously healthy chicken breast and asparagus before baking -.-


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would venture on a day like today… to eat like a king. What was your high today?


My high?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want bacon. You guys suck... Gonna go wrap bacon around my previously healthy chicken breast and asparagus before baking -.-


I'd eat that


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s supposed to be 62 on Thursday we have a patio table booked for st partricks festivities. I think the snow’s days are numbered


Doggy Valet included?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My high?


High temperature for the day


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Throw some cheese in there too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> Doggy Valet included?
> View attachment 5101895


I wish!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Throw some cheese in there too


Maybe I should sprinkle some parm on it...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> High on what today?


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> FIFY


Yea he would have gotten bonus points if he replied with a stain name.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Since I could not tempt laughing grass with bacon just plain old meatloaflol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now a cheese taco shell like @curious2garden posted the other night.
> 
> Sign me up!


Yeah that hit the spot. I wanted another one tonight but settled for a few roasted asparagus spears and a burger patty. How are you doing?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

I was going to make burgers on the grill but was quickly grounded on that idea with an empty propane tank, so I had the last of the pork barbeque on a potato roll and a tossed salad. 

I am still craving tacos too


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea he would have gotten bonus points if he replied with a *stain* name.


If you won't eat bacon we know it's not a grease stain.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I want bacon. You guys suck... Gonna go wrap bacon around my previously healthy chicken breast and asparagus before baking -.-


I have some Nueskes Bacon in my fridge, yum. @420God got me hooked on that. Bacon of the gods


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Since I could not tempt laughing grass with bacon just plain old meatloafView attachment 5101921lol


I like meatloaf slathered in catsup...with a baked potato loaded with sour cream...yummm.

Is it to late to make a burger in a fry pan ? Yes, yes it is...I'm going to bed!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I like meatloaf slathered in catsup...with a baked potato loaded with sour cream...yummm.
> 
> Is it to late to make a burger in a fry pan ? Yes, yes it is...I'm going to bed!


Rest well coffee in the morning then


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rest well coffee in the morning then


Thanks...another big day tomorrow...I need my beauty sleep, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

Evil laughter emanating from the room I look up my wife is playing a game on her tablet called Bud Farm he he he ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Evil laughter emanating from the room I look up my wife is playing a game on her tablet called Bud Farm he he he ha ha ha


Planting or harvesting people responding to Bud? HA HA.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Planting or harvesting people responding to Bud? HA HA.


She was Getting a new character clone Curtis lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She was Getting a new character clone Curtis lol


That's scary. I'm related to real one. Games. 
Glad laughter is in the house. Good thing. 
Waiting for dog to dry here. He stinks till dry. And must be touching me thing. No bed for me thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's scary. I'm related to real one. Games.
> Glad laughter is in the house. Good thing.
> Waiting for dog to dry here. He stinks till dry. And must be touching me thing. No bed for me thing.


For everything up to the no bed for me thingy gets a


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For everything up to the no bed for me thingy gets a


I'm watching Aussies catch crays I'll never partake of. Smelling all 100+ #'s of the wet dog. And wife is sleeping. I'm not sad. LOL.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 14, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm watching Aussies catch crays I'll never partake of. Smelling all 100+ #'s of the wet dog. And wife is sleeping. I'm not sad. LOL.


Get into your stash or sprayed by a skunk? 3 days outside when they get sprayed here. Rug in the garage maybe. Nothing to do but wait that shit out. My 105lb golden was shampoo and tennis balls in the lake. He broke a shower door off the one time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm watching Aussies catch crays I'll never partake of. Smelling all 100+ #'s of the wet dog. And wife is sleeping. I'm not sad. LOL.


Sitting here listening to Joe Bonamassa.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> High temperature for the day


About 45° and sunny.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea he would have gotten bonus points if he replied with a stain name.


Stain?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning






Getting into the 50°s today 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2022)

WOW!!!! Not even below freezing at nights!! I'm feeling a bike ride Friday, perhaps!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you won't eat bacon we know it's not a grease stain.





DarkWeb said:


> Stain?


You guys don't miss anything. 

Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that hit the spot. I wanted another one tonight but settled for a few roasted asparagus spears and a burger patty. How are you doing?


Fantastic! It didn't go below freezing last night for the first time in a long time. 

How are you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> WOW!!!! Not even below freezing at nights!! I'm feeling a bike ride Friday, perhaps!!
> 
> View attachment 5102033


Bike ride sounds fun. Couple more months until the trails are ridable here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 15, 2022)

1st job of the day hour and 12 minutes from home the door is supposed to be open and it's locked happy Tuesday


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

There is water falling from the sky.
Mornin.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> 1st job of the day hour and 12 minutes from home the door is supposed to be open and it's locked happy Tuesday


You're at the wrong house.......


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 15, 2022)

Had a nice breakfast before I left home to this start.....
Lemons, don't want lemons, 2nd breakfast it is. Bacon anyone?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 15, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones. 
How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is water falling from the sky.
> Mornin.


It's snowing now  Big flakes too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

Picking up my new glasses today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## drsaltzman (Mar 15, 2022)

When you’re planning to make seeds, get out your loupe, and all you have are females.



6 out of 6.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fantastic! It didn't go below freezing last night for the first time in a long time.
> 
> How are you?


I'm tired. For the last week it's been a grind here. I was so tired I didn't get out of bed until 6:30 AM  But I finally finished uploading the last cache of records I had. It's amazing that government offices can only take 'faxes'. I'm like here's the download link for all these nicely digitized files already collated and categorized and they're like, "Nah, man, job security."

Luckily I kept my relic of a fax machine and just spent days faxing them because of course THEIR fax machines they apparently purchased from a worm hole back to 1984 puke at about 10 pages. So my fax cover sheet looks like some bad take off of a tweet
1/234, 2/234......


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> When you’re planning to make seeds, get out your loupe, and all you have are females.
> 
> View attachment 5102068
> 
> 6 out of 6.


STS is easy to mix  I did that all of last year. This year are regular seed runs. First one up for me is Northern Lights.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm tired. For the last week it's been a grind here. I was so tired I didn't get out of bed until 6:30 AM  But I finally finished uploading the last cache of records I had. It's amazing that government offices can only take 'faxes'. I'm like here's the download link for all these nicely digitized files already collated and categorized and they're like, "Nah, man, job security."
> 
> Luckily I kept my relic of a fax machine and just spent days faxing them because of course THEIR fax machines they apparently purchased from a worm hole back to 1984 puke at about 10 pages. So my fax cover sheet looks like some bad take off of a tweet
> 1/234, 2/234......


Big modern government, trillions of tax dollars and they use fax lol. I bet you also have a VCR squirreled away for a rainy day.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big modern government, trillions of tax dollars and they use fax lol. I bet you also have a VCR squirreled away for a rainy day.


Betamax AND VHS


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 15, 2022)

Files, taxes dilholes. Someone said titties


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> ...snip..... Someone said .......snip.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Betamax AND VHS


Remember the big movie albums? We had those


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Believe it or not, with the way I listen to music, I’ve not listened to her. Sounds a lot like Jeannette Napolitino (sp) Concrete Blonde.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning everyone....hows everyone doing this day.....hopefully good..

woke up this morning to a nice 51F and a light wind from the north.....today's high 78F and sunny

welp just got into the office after paying my 941, taxes go figure, made another pot so warm up a comin

now i get time for a little breakfast

the next experiment is still a little droopy, it did get battered with wind so there's that...so time will tell


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

What are you guys doing? I feel a nap coming on.

Just watched Trudeau introduce Zelenski and then latter to your parliament @Laughing Grass. Standing ovation.

I wish I were swimming or driving my dream car


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hows everyone doing this day.....hopefully good..
> 
> woke up this morning to a nice 51F and a light wind from the north.....today's high 78F and sunny
> 
> ...


What’s for brekkie?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s for brekkie?


BLT's love, made them last night for dinner........but this morning i added a couple of sun side up eggs with them.....little hot sauce and....taste buds a going


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> BLT's love, made them last night for dinner........but this morning i added a couple of sun side up eggs with them.....little hot sauce and....taste buds a going


Tomato and strawberry time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you guys doing? I feel a nap coming on.
> 
> Just watched Trudeau introduce Zelenski and then latter to your parliament @Laughing Grass. Standing ovation.
> 
> I wish I were swimming or driving my dream car


He's fun to look at.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Remember the big movie albums? We had those
> View attachment 5102125View attachment 5102126


Laserdiscs, nope don't have one of those


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tomato and strawberry time


doing tomato's found cherry and meaty ones this year, haven't seen the strawberries out in my local market, like to get some of those going if i can


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you guys doing? I feel a nap coming on.
> 
> Just watched Trudeau introduce Zelenski and then latter to your parliament @Laughing Grass. Standing ovation.
> 
> I wish I were swimming or driving my dream car


I really wish they'd just send him Reapers. I'm so sick of this crap. I pray god they have.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> doing tomato's found cherry and meaty ones this year, haven't seen the strawberries out in my local market, like to get some of those going if i can


I’m turning into a strawberry


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

and we have Oakra in the gound already, and got a squash going inside we are trying to figure out where to put it....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I really wish they'd just send him Reapers. I'm so sick of this crap. I pray god they have.


Let me at fruitin. I’ll take care of him pew pew lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

Taxes done, we're both getting returns.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

Adorable Rescue Fox Bursts Into Gleeful Giggles When Being Petted by His Human


What does the fox say? This one says tee hee hee!




mymodernmet.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2022)

Bust open the doors open the windows it's above freezingand even had a fire last night


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m turning into a strawberry


----------



## drsaltzman (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> *STS* is easy to mix  I did that all of last year. This year are regular seed runs. First one up for me is Northern Lights.


Seems too unnatural for me.
I'm just gonna have to grow more plants


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Seems too unnatural for me.
> I'm just gonna have to grow more plants


----------



## drsaltzman (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

Can you point the skiers out?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you point the skiers out?
> 
> View attachment 5102192


You bored?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

Nap time


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you point the skiers out?
> 
> View attachment 5102192



You can have the other 6 months.....winter is mine lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

carnitas with green peppers and onion........lunch time...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You bored?


little bit.

still snowing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> little bit.
> 
> still snowing
> 
> View attachment 5102228


Sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry


Not sorry


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 15, 2022)

I was going to nap but someone left the headlights on in a parking garage in Downtown Minne. Had to oversee that lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 15, 2022)

And I would have my taxes done but 2 1099s are a month overdue. Going to have to call some hapless academic department administrators.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2022)

Coffee recharge. Busy day! I should not have taken a 4:20 break....but I did.  





shnkrmn said:


> And I would have my taxes done but 2 1099s are a month overdue. Going to have to call some hapless academic department administrators.


me too...I had to track down then guy who bought a property from me last year to get his EIN number, and I did not have a phone number.....Took a few days and several phone calls.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2022)

I was hoping to take a CE class today, but I don't think so. A nap sounds better.


----------



## drsaltzman (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5102236


About damn time.
But they're waiting until 2023 "to give airlines and railroads time to adjust their schedules".
Really? You need a year and a half? Get some new people doing the adjusting.
Not to mention, airline schedules only go 11 months out. So they're full of shit on that one.


----------



## drsaltzman (Mar 15, 2022)

The best part of trimming your plants: the kitchen smells GREAT!


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was going to nap but someone left the headlights on in a parking garage in Downtown Minne. Had to oversee that lol.


Which method did you choose to put the lights out?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 15, 2022)

This is really good Jack Herer.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 15, 2022)

Hmmmm.
Weed is pretty cool!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2022)

Jeff is probably whipping up a batch of chili dogs, or burritos, just to tease me. 

Oh snap, I just remembered, pizza rolls...There we go!! Yum.

Pain management tomorrow. I don't think I'm getting anything injected tomorrow....darn!



Rsawr said:


> Hmmmm.
> Weed is pretty cool!


Did you get your pipes thawed yet? Stoney


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Get into your stash or sprayed by a skunk? 3 days outside when they get sprayed here. Rug in the garage maybe. Nothing to do but wait that shit out. My 105lb golden was shampoo and tennis balls in the lake. He broke a shower door off the one time


Just a spring cleaning. Gotta love spring in a swamp. Mud galore. 
And I take his collar off then say bath, he walks in, steps into the tub sits waiting. Hates the soap. Addicted to the attempted towel drying. LOL. 
Thank you for dogs.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you get your pipes thawed yet? Stoney


Yeah, and no leaks or cracks! The electricians came today too! We failed the inspection.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Jeff is probably whipping up a batch of chili dogs, or burritos, just to tease me.
> 
> Oh snap, I just remembered, pizza rolls...There we go!! Yum.
> 
> ...


We will hafta do it tomorrow no cooking today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5102652


Good morning Jeff. Any plans for today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Morning.






Who wants a bacon bowl? I do! I do!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

Morning.
Is there a foreign legion?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.

So foggy this morning, you cannot see any of the towers.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

Chill morning, good people. 
It has been so warm these last few days... cmoooon spring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning.
> Is there a foreign legion?











Join International Legion of Defence of Ukraine (ILDU)


for freedom. Join the brave. Enlist Now.




ukrforeignlegion.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning.
> Is there a foreign legion?


Let's go kick some ass!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill morning, good people.
> It has been so warm these last few days... cmoooon spring


if the weather network is to be believed winter is over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if the weather network is to be believed winter is over.


They're never right


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

My Great grandmother and grandfather were Black Sea Germans living in Odessa and Dobroolexandriwka and married in Odessa in the Ukraine. Putin needs to vanish.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if the weather network is to be believed winter is over.


Yeah! I'm gonna run around in shorts and hit the first old dude I see with a water balloon!


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! I'm gonna run around in shorts and hit the first old dude I see with a water balloon!


HEY! lol. I resemble that remark.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if the weather network is to be believed winter is over.


I work outside, over the last 3 days there has been heavy geese migrations heading north. I’ll believe them before the weather network, so spring is here to stay I think.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> HEY! lol. I resemble that remark.


”throws water balloon”


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I work outside, over the last 3 days there has been heavy geese migrations heading north. I’ll believe them before the weather network, so spring is here to stay I think.


They are mostly gone from the rice fields here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> ”throws water balloon”


Thanks bro.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They're never right


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I work outside, over the last 3 days there has been heavy geese migrations heading north. I’ll believe them before the weather network, so spring is here to stay I think.


How cold is it there? I was down at the harbourfront on Sunday, our swans haven't returned yet, but lots of geese.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How cold is it there? I was down at the harbourfront on Sunday, our swans haven't returned yet, but lots of geese.


It was +10 yesterday, looking about the same for the rest of the week.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> My Great grandmother and grandfather were Black Sea Germans living in Odessa and Dobroolexandriwka and married in Odessa in the Ukraine. Putin needs to vanish.
> Mornin.


Thats what I keep saying. Send a sniper team in and make him disappear. Problem solved!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Not a digital one. Unless the dark screen staring back at me is right twice a day...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How cold is it there? I was down at the harbourfront on Sunday, our swans haven't returned yet, but lots of geese.


Any Robins yet? I have seen just a few around here...and they were the big fat ones that I think are from Canada. My feeders are quieter tan normal...Must be some bugs and worms coming to life. The frost is out of the ground too, mostly.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Once if it’s on military time.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not a digital one. Unless the dark screen staring back at me is right twice a day...


Digital clocks are not necessarily limited to military time.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

I have to make the trek to my pain management doc this morning. I am definitely feeling a lot better than last month. 

Then I am going to really try to take another CE class today. I only have 2 more to go, but they are going to require some actual effort and attention, unlike the first 19 hours. Almost there though.

Happy hump day!! Spring is officially here this weekend!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

Let’s go, I can shoot! Foreign legion it is!
Who’s pushing me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Let’s go, I can shoot! Foreign legion it is!
> Who’s pushing me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Any Robins yet? I have seen just a few around here...and they were the big fat ones that I think are from Canada. My feeders are quieter tan normal...Must be some bugs and worms coming to life. The frost is out of the ground too, mostly.


I haven't seen a robin yet, but you do hear the birds chirping as the sun comes up. I missed them.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.




Time for breakfast I guess 


SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It was +10 yesterday, looking about the same for the rest of the week.


Damn warmer in Alberta than Ontario.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn warmer in Alberta than Ontario.


Yeah. But let’s not forget the 2 months straight of -40 we get most years lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5102707
> 
> Time for breakfast I guess
> View attachment 5102706
> ...


I find "eggs o'clock" is frequently just after "where the frick did I put my coffee o'clock"


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5102710


OMG let’s go!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah. But let’s not forget the 2 months straight of -40 we get most years lol


Give her her weather back!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Give her her weather back!!


Nope

Ada is enjoying the catio too much to do that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah. But let’s not forget the 2 months straight of -40 we get most years lol


Yea I think I would die if it was that cold.

We're supposed to hit 17° tomorrow, it's going to be glorious!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

@Teflon_Pops how’s the weather there?


----------



## Teflon_Pops (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @Teflon_Pops how’s the weather there?


Why don't ya come check? Unlike you, I have nothing to hide!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Teflon_Pops said:


> Why don't ya come check? Unlike you, I have nothing to hide!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

Teflon_Pops said:


> Why don't ya come check? Unlike you, I have nothing to hide!


I’ll come check it out. Sock patrol detective is my specialty.


----------



## Teflon_Pops (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll come check it out. Sock patrol detective is my specialty.


You're always welcome


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

oh i can feel the love this morning in this room already, and i haven't even had my coffee yet.......

oop taco lady called....woohoo....breakfast time...brb


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll come check it out. Sock patrol detective is my specialty.


He posted 70+ posts in his fist 16 hours online, threads deleted though I see.

He’s a master commercial grower since 1988, and posts pictures from other peoples grows he found online that @Boatguy busted him with


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Teflon_Pops said:


> I'll post some cool shit later


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He posted 70+ posts in his fist 16 hours online, threads deleted though I see.
> 
> He’s a master commercial grower since 1988, and posts pictures from other peoples grows he found online that @Boatguy busted him with


GTFO Teflon donnie


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

carne gusada with a little cheese.....oh hell yeah......

morning finally coffee, woke up this morning to a 47F and clear skies high today 82F.....gonna be nice....


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> .....oh hell yeah......
> .



The old b-hole won’t be saying that in a few hours.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The old b-hole won’t be saying that in a few hours.


might be right, that hot sauce...... , that's some spicy shit...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Sexy


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> might be right, that hot sauce...... , that's some spicy shit...


I can’t do hot, noooo no.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t do hot, noooo no.


the lady has lvl's of spicy (not bad, has a kick, and holy shit)....that's if ya want it, don't have too...js

i usually get the (has a kick to it)


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

Media caliente.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Nope
> 
> *Ada is enjoying the catio too much to do that.*


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He posted 70+ posts in his fist 16 hours online, threads deleted though I see.
> 
> He’s a master commercial grower since 1988, and posts pictures from other peoples grows he found online that @Boatguy busted him with


Is this that sam guy?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is this that sam guy?


Seems too smart to be Sam


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Media caliente.


You spelled mucho wrong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Seems too smart to be Sam


Hey!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Join International Legion of Defence of Ukraine (ILDU)
> 
> 
> for freedom. Join the brave. Enlist Now.
> ...


Cool. Do we need noms de guerre? I guess RIU handles would work.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Let’s go, I can shoot! Foreign legion it is!
> Who’s pushing me?


Your dab launcher should lay waste to the enemy. You don't even have to aim, right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cool. Do we need noms de guerre? I guess RIU handles would work.


I'd want something badass that strikes fear in the hearts of my foes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Seems too smart to be Sam


Spells way better too


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

We're going to need a Herkimer battle jitney. Convert it to run on hash oil since the price of gas is out of sight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

what in the squirrel????


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Go be a knob in another thread.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

GWN to the rescue!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd want something badass that strikes fear in the hearts of my foes.


How about Taser Face?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Give her her weather back!!


Fog won't go away it's still cold


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How about Taser Face?
> 
> View attachment 5102759


lol can't be a villain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

50° and sunny.......I don't have a jacket on....not even a flannel.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

Man, there is something so nice about cleaning the house and then making lunch in a clean kitchen. <3


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We're going to need a Herkimer battle jitney. Convert it to run on hash oil since the price of gas is out of sight.


No!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff. Any plans for today?


Well I had none except for taking the wife at 6 a.m. to watch the granddaughters and then of course that means the brakes went out on the car so I did brakes today how about you @curious2garden


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How about Taser Face?
> 
> View attachment 5102759


Is that the lead singer of the Dwarven heavy metal band Wild Rose??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I had none except for chopping the wife off at 6 a.m.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


It's what I get when I pushed a little microphone on my tablet and I forget to read what it wrote


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's what I get when I pushed a little microphone on my tablet and I forget to read what it wrote


Wife has not been chopped? Whew!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wife has not been chopped? Whew!


Chop suey off the menu? Damn...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chop suey off the menu? Damn...


Chicken chow meow


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)

Or Raul


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5102825


I think I'll join you, figuratively.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

Brown sugar sausage links yummy


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

I feel so alone


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 16, 2022)

@DarkWeb I’ll support you


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

wait? what?


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 16, 2022)

Just letting my RIU family I’m slowly coming out of hibernation


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He posted 70+ posts in his fist 16 hours online, threads deleted though I see.
> 
> He’s a master commercial grower since 1988, and posts pictures from other peoples grows he found online that @Boatguy busted him with


His "brothers grow" was not

His own also not 

Lastly his pic of himself.. been circulating the web since 2017


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

not this crap again
go find another thread please......


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 16, 2022)

Sorry Jonathan. Back to your regular programming


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 16, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> His "brothers grow" was not
> View attachment 5102881
> His own also not
> View attachment 5102887
> ...


Been having the same issue over on the other forum I enjoy . That’s where I’ve been lately . One of the mods use myself and 4 others weeding out the trolls . They thinking it’s fb or twr . 

Trying to enjoy the 64°F day . April is just around the corner !


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

Super productive day....Sooo I just celebrated with a bowl  

Just took one of the "legit" CE classes I needed, and passed with a 90% grade.. This one is on all the new and totally bizarre tenant protection laws they recently passed in NY....and another reason I sold my rentals. It SUX to be a landlord in NY more than ever. 

And I had my pain management appt. this morning, and have multiple offers coming in on my new estate listing...a very productive day!!

But I think it's time for a walk in the sun maybe....It is 64 and sunny!!!!


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Been having the same issue over on the other forum I enjoy . That’s where I’ve been lately . One of the mods use myself and 4 others weeding out the trolls . They thinking it’s fb or twr . View attachment 5102905
> 
> Trying to enjoy the 64°F day . April is just around the corner !


Been nice here in the northeast this week, but that doesnt mean much this time of year. May see 70 friday. 
Got some babies going for when its mostly safe outdoors


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Super productive day....Sooo I just celebrated with a bowl
> 
> Just took one of the "legit" CE classes I needed, and passed with a 90% grade.. This one is on all the new and totally bizarre tenant protection laws they recently passed in NY....and another reason I sold my rentals. It SUX to be a landlord in NY more than ever.
> 
> ...


Wait what the what you smoked a bowl of flower by Saturday snow yay spring time


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I had none except for taking the wife at 6 a.m. to watch the granddaughters and then of course that means the brakes went out on the car so I did brakes today how about you @curious2garden


Had cold glop put on my hair, urgh!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Sorry Jonathan. Back to your regular programming


Please don't feel the need to stop.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Please don't feel the need to stop.


Wake n Bake thread should be separate from the normal riu bs.. I stand by my apology.. 
Thank you though


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Had cold glop put on my hair, urgh!


New color?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> New color?


Same color, same cold glop.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> New color?


Snakes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

good bye



::click::


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2022)

Teflon_Pops said:


> I'M in tbe picks ya moron!
> Don't accuse me of bullshit! I grew ever plant you've seen. Hell I'm in pics. You can troll, hate, be jealous idiots, but DON'T CALL ME A LIAR!
> That's your only warning



Put a sock on your shoulder and repost for authentication.


Only warning? LoL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Still foggy. Haven’t seen the sun at all today


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5102956


The creepy part is the guy in the back


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still foggy. Haven’t seen the sun at all today
> View attachment 5102995


That's snow and ice melt. Big temp difference from the air to the surface


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The creepy part is the guy in the back


Brown suit....shudder


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Wake n Bake thread should be separate from the normal riu bs.. I stand by my apology..
> Thank you though


N/p I'm new here and not up on the customs and practices, thanks 


shnkrmn said:


> Snakes?


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Please don't feel the need to stop.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait what the what you smoked a bowl of flower View attachment 5102925by Saturday snow yay spring time


well, vaped a bowl.

Toasty warm day here...Got up to 65. It's still 60 at 7:44. Did a walk at the park, like everyone else, lol...I should sleep well tonight! One can hope anyways!


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 16, 2022)

My cousin brought me a present  gonna be a good night !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

I've must've got lost


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2022)

raratt said:


>


I was saving this for the next @Laughing Grass gaffe but it'll work here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

And he said let there be fire ha ha ha


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The creepy part is the guy in the back


I didn't even notice that till you pointed it out. Funny and creepy!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still foggy. Haven’t seen the sun at all today
> View attachment 5102995





DarkWeb said:


> The creepy part is the guy in the back


... and people wondered why I wore knives and carried curare.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

mmmm he he he nope nope must resist  Ok we are good how did you ware the blade or blades he asks very respectful like lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> mmmm he he he nope nope must resist  Ok we are good how did you ware the blade or blades he asks very respectful like lol


Better yet, how did she use the curare??  

What are you cooking tonight Jeff? I really bachelor-ed it with a couple chicken pot pies tonight...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Better yet, how did she use the curare??
> 
> What are you cooking tonight Jeff? I really bachelor-ed it with a couple chicken pot pies tonight...


That sounds good to me but sadly doing brakes this morning did me in and pain dictates everything so coffee and power-ades


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds good to me but sadly doing brakes this morning did me in and pain dictates everything so coffee and power-ades


Ouch...Working on cars kills me too. 

Keep the coffee and THC coming!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Better yet, how did she use the curare??
> 
> What are you cooking tonight Jeff? I really bachelor-ed it with a couple chicken pot pies tonight...


And that is a very good point lol but I have a thingy about blades and the images that went though my brain  lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

My desk is a disaster area right now but how many blades do you see


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

And this is in arms reach I did say that I had a blade thingy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

Ok ok rest well wake and bake


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Time? What day is it?


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 17, 2022)

Good AM. It's march Madness Thursday. Go Vols! Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Morning






Happy St Patrick's day! Any plans?

60° later today. Please no happy emojis


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Better yet, *how did she use the curare*??
> 
> What are you cooking tonight Jeff? I really bachelor-ed it with a couple chicken pot pies tonight...


Very carefully


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Good chill, morning people. Some large people with power saws are gonna come chop me up **


**some trees that need gone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Good morning, happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Saint Patrick's Day


Playing live later today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Playing live later today


Got a babysitter? 

Fog is even worse today. I hope it clears up for us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a babysitter?
> 
> Fog is even worse today. I hope it clears up for us.


Never do  But it's streaming live. 

Down in the valley it was foggy yesterday, I bet today too. Hey wanna go sledding? We still have snow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never do  But it's streaming live.
> 
> Down in the valley it was foggy yesterday, I bet today too. Hey wanna go sledding? We still have snow


I can handle sledding in the 30's. Maybe bring a few green beers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people. Some large people with power saws are gonna come chop me up **
> 
> 
> **some trees that need gone.


How big around are they? You could make a couple cool tables for your patio.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can handle sledding in the 30's. Maybe bring a few green beers.


I'll start building a jump


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How big around are they? You could make a couple cool tables for your patio.


Stand of medium mulberries. One looks pretty straight and useable. I don't have any of the relevant skills or tools though. If they'll leave the pieces I might call someone to see if they can be used for a garden bed. And mulberry is decent firewood, I think...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Saint Patrick's Day






Up the Irish


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll start building a jump
> View attachment 5103246


That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Stand of medium mulberries. One looks pretty straight and useable. I don't have any of the relevant skills or tools though. If they'll leave the pieces I might call someone to see if they can be used for a garden bed. And mulberry is decent firewood, I think...


Do you have a fireplace? 



curious2garden said:


> Up the Irish


Any plans for the day?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a fireplace?


Neighbors have a firepit, money opportunity;]


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a fireplace?
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans for the day?


Recovering from traumatic hair surgery and alcohol, of course, you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Neighbors have a firepit, money opportunity;]


We're not allowed to have them in the city limits  









Open Air Burning


Open air burning includes bonfires, fire pits, sky lanterns and the use of various types of outdoor fireplaces (also known as a “Chiminea”). Although outdoor fireplaces can be purchased at retail outlets throughout the city, it does not mean open air burning is permitted for their use. Open air...




www.toronto.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a lot of snow!


That was last season. Nowhere near that this year


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Recovering from traumatic hair surgery and alcohol, of course, you?


lol worth it tho, it looks great!

We've got a table booked on a patio. Gonna get together with a some friends and have a few drinks.

Looks like the sun might win the fog war.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're not allowed to have them in the city limits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours just have to have a cover, and the city will take yours away if neighbors report excess smoke. I might buy one. Fucking MARSHMALLOWWWWWSSS


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ours just have to have a cover, and the city will take yours away if neighbors report excess smoke. I might buy one. Fucking MARSHMALLOWWWWWSSS


I keep eyeing those propane fire tables on amazon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That was last season. Nowhere near that this year


Oh good, it would suck to have that much snow now!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep eyeing those propane fire tables on amazon.
> 
> View attachment 5103255


Is something like that allowed where you are? That's sleek...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is something like that allowed where you are? That's sleek...


Yes it's allowed because it's propane. One of our neighbors bought one last year and it gives off a good amount of heat.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy St. Paddies Day. 

There will be many a hangover tomorrow, lol. I won't be one of them!!

I am hoping to take my final CE class today...It's a 2.5 hour one.

Did I mention what happened yesterday? I have a half sister who I have only seen once in the past 35 years. I do get updates from her brother who I am a little closer with. Anyways, she called me on the estate house I have for sale. I didn't talk yet...She left a message and then we texted, and she is supposed to call today. Maybe I did mention this. IDK  Unfortunately, I doubt she has a chance to get tis house...I already have 4 offers, and one is full price with inspections waived.





Laughing Grass said:


> I keep eyeing those propane fire tables on amazon.
> 
> View attachment 5103255


Those are nice, especially when you have neighbors...The smoke really can be super annoying. My dads neighbors were always complaining about him, but he would have his pack of hotdogs and say he was having a cookout... Yeah, a 6 hour cookout.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep eyeing those propane fire tables on amazon.
> 
> View attachment 5103255


I ran our gas line to the backyard to support that and a grill. I refuse to fill propane bottles anymore. I want a glass screen surrounding it. Something like this


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh good, it would suck to have that much snow now!


Ours is almost gone...only where it was piled and doesn't get full sun. 

First day of Spring this Sunday.



curious2garden said:


> I ran our gas line to the backyard to support that and a grill. I refuse to fill propane bottles anymore. I want a glass screen surrounding it. Something like this
> View attachment 5103256


That is what I need to do....Run a line. Filling bottles is such a pain, and a rip off. AND I am definitely buying a new grill this year. Mine is beyond shot...I rebuilt it the past 2 springs.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes it's allowed because it's propane. One of our neighbors bought one last year and it gives off a good amount of heat.


That's awesome! I am not a huge outdoor cooker so I would only ever use it to get wasted and make marshmallows with friends.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy St. Paddies Day.
> 
> There will be many a hangover tomorrow, lol. I won't be one of them!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on offers! Get it SOLD!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> First day of Spring this Sunday.


A moment of silence for @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's awesome! I am not a huge outdoor cooker so I would only ever use it to get wasted and make marshmallows with friends.


You don't really want to do more than that with these.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Those are nice, especially when you have neighbors...The smoke really can be super annoying. My dads neighbors were always complaining about him, but he would have his pack of hotdogs and say he was having a cookout... Yeah, a 6 hour cookout.


We share a common fence with our neighbor's patio. It's not too bad because they almost never use it. We spend the entire summer out there.



curious2garden said:


> I ran our gas line to the backyard to support that and a grill. I refuse to fill propane bottles anymore. I want a glass screen surrounding it. Something like this
> View attachment 5103256


I wish we could do something like that. The bonus with propane would be we have a second tank when the barbecue runs out midway through cooking dinner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You don't really want to do more than that with these.


I'm picturing burned marshmallow stuck to the glass beads.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was saving this for the next @Laughing Grass gaffe but it'll work here.
> 
> View attachment 5103029


Hey I thought we were friends.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We share a common fence with our neighbor's patio. It's not too bad because they almost never use it. We spend the entire summer out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do something like that. The bonus with propane would be we have a second tank when the barbecue runs out midway through cooking dinner.


I'm planning on hooking up my BBQ grill to Natural Gas too


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A moment of silence for @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm planning on hooking up my BBQ grill to Natural Gas too


Is that something you can do yourself?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that something you can do yourself?


Yup, you need a LPG to NG conversion kit, easy peasy.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm planning on hooking up my BBQ grill to Natural Gas too


I'm planning a new kitchen in a couple of years. I want to include natural gas lines for an outdoor grill and wok burner.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

I want to remove the gas line from my house. Electric appliances are getting better and better, and gas infrastructure is expensive and not super sustainable.

But electric dryers suuuuuuck ]: gimme a few years. Before I rip that bandaid off. Maybe they can solve the damp socks problem by then


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Good morning! I am about to experience a week of solitude. K is about to go on her first trip since the pandemic began. It's going to be weird here.. I need a messy project to do and quite a bit of beer....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, you need a LPG to NG conversion kit, easy peasy.


Our gas meter is beside the door, I wonder if we could tap into it there. Probably not something I want to attempt myself. 

We're probably going to drag the barbecue up from the basement this weekend.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I want to remove the gas line from my house. Electric appliances are getting better and better, and gas infrastructure is expensive and not super sustainable.
> 
> But electric dryers suuuuuuck ]: gimme a few years. Before I rip that bandaid off. Maybe they can solve the damp socks problem by then


If you have a modern efficient washer clothes are much drier when they come out and the drier doesn't have to run very long at all.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

I am on page 49 of the picture of yourself thread lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! I am about to experience a week of solitude. *K* is about to go on her first trip since the pandemic began. It's going to be weird here.. I need a messy project to do and quite a bit of beer....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

The sun won!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If you have a modern efficient washer clothes are much drier when they come out and the drier doesn't have to run very long at all.


These:








Panda 0.6 cu. ft. 120-Volt Gray Electric Stainless Steel Portable Spin Dryer, 3200 RPM PANSP23B - The Home Depot


With a spin speed of 3200 RPM this gravity drain spin dryer from Panda is designed to remove as much excess moisture as possible from your laundry, thereby reducing drying times and costs and helping to prolong the life of your laundered items by removing more harmful mineral deposits and...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our gas meter is beside the door, I wonder if we could tap into it there. Probably not something I want to attempt myself.
> 
> We're probably going to drag the barbecue up from the basement this weekend.


Have a pro do that. I won't tap off a gas meter and I'm pretty adventurous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Have a pro do that. I won't tap off a gas meter and I'm pretty adventurous.


Just reading on Toronto Hydro's website. You need a permit to make any modifications to gas lines. Our deck and fencing is being rebuilt next year, might be a good time to make that change.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Trying to sneak out for a few runs.......


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just reading on Toronto Hydro's website. You need a permit to make any modifications to gas lines. Our deck and fencing is being rebuilt next year, might be a good time to make that change.


Yeah I did mine under my Pool Permit.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am on page 49 of the picture of yourself thread lol.








PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD


here's me in sri lanka last year. and this amazing rock called Sigiriya with a palace on top.



rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's all doing.....

woke up to a nice 55F this morning light fog, high today 83F and sunny

time for breakfast and coffee, just made a fresh pot, if ya need a warm up......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103358



78 degrees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5103367


I went to buy a banana slushy today... in March! WIndows open music blaring. No jacket required.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103358


Brilliant place for the Bluetooth!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went to buy a banana slushy today... in March! WIndows open music blaring. No jacket required.


We’re at the fruit and veggie stand


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went to buy a banana slushy today... in March! WIndows open music blaring. No jacket required.


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’re at the fruit and veggie stand


How are the prices?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Plums, peaches, tomatoes and squash… there’s dinner


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Brilliant place for the Bluetooth!


I wish there was a way to turn off the rpm. It's not useful info to me. I could do that in the crv. Really don't need the speedometer either since it shows you your speed in the center.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are the prices?


Excellent, all of it for ten bucks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish there was a way to turn off the rpm. It's not useful info to me. I could do that in the crv. Really don't need the speedometer either since it shows you your speed in the center.


Ask the dealer.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Eating ice cream while baking bread... omnomnom


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish there was a way to turn off the rpm. It's not useful info to me. I could do that in the crv. Really don't need the speedometer either since it shows you your speed in the center.


He he he ha ha ha ha Google it I got to say it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Or how does my son put that YouTube University


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or how does my son put that YouTube University


So true


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So true


But it just kind of feels wrong and me saying that to other people


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But it just kind of feels wrong and me saying that to other people


I’ll ask my dad how to do something and if he doesn’t know, he says check out YouTube. I asked him how to fillet fish, “you better check YouTube” lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

Those tomatoes are really good. All red, no hothouse at all.
We just had the strawberry festival in plant city. No more short cake for me.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Yeah, I finished my CE for another 2 years...and I suspect I'll be retired (or dead) by then!!

Got another offer, $15,000 over asking price, and I had already inflated it 10k just for good measures. The Spring market is insane!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

White Castle AKA Krystal's if in Florida lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, I finished my CE for another 2 years...and I suspect I'll be retired (or dead) by then!!
> 
> Got another offer, $15,000 over asking price, and I had already inflated it 10k just for good measures. The Spring market is insane!!


That sounds like an upgrade to your cruise


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, I finished my CE for another 2 years...and I suspect I'll be retired (or dead) by then!!
> 
> Got another offer, $15,000 over asking price, and I had already inflated it 10k just for good measures. The Spring market is insane!!


Could you loan me $15K? I'll get it back to you....sometime.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Could you loan me $15K? I'll get it back to you....sometime.


 a 100% interest compounded daily take your time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

"Learned it on YouTube" is right up there with "Fake it till you make it" 

Everyone busts on newbies for learning to grow on YouTube..........would you let a fabricator that learned how to weld on YouTube build you a roll cage?

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Excellent, all of it for ten bucks.


I miss fresh fruit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But it just kind of feels wrong and me saying that to other people


If you really want to be passive aggressive use "let me google that for you"









LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




lmgtfy.app





The tachometer and speedometer can't be disabled. You can only choose between circle or bar.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you really want to be passive aggressive use "let me google that for you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But would be a lie lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> "Learned it on YouTube" is right up there with "Fake it till you make it"
> 
> Everyone busts on newbies for learning to grow on YouTube..........would you let a fabricator that learned how to weld on YouTube build you a roll cage?
> 
> ...


It all depends on the subject.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you really want to be passive aggressive use "let me google that for you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's St Patrick's day........go with bar


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It all depends on the subject.


I'd think more of the teacher.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> "Fake it till you make it"


Every time I hear that phrase I start singing Kenny Hoopla


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd think more of the teacher.


And don't buy your welder off of Fingerhut


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every time I hear that phrase I start singing Kenny Hoopla


Never heard that but it's now on my radar. I've always liked Travis Barker.....that dude is badass.

Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard that but it's now on my radar. I've always liked Travis Barker.....that dude is badass.
> 
> Thanks


I love his raw voice... I guess that's how I'd describe it. He has a very 90's sound.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Travis Barker plane crash.








2008 South Carolina Learjet 60 crash - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Travis Barker plane crash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is worse... the plane crash or dating Kourtney Kardashian?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Amazing


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Amazing


Blink 182


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


He is good. That's a little heavier than I normally listen to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He is good. That's a little heavier than I normally listen to.


That's ok. Dude has serious talent.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

One more because well......penis


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5103367
> 78 degrees


Good morning, we are supposed to be headed there today too


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every time I hear that phrase I start singing Kenny Hoopla


Oh that was good! Thanks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

First walk of spring time lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First walk of spring time lol View attachment 5103420


Who's a good boy?!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Who's a good boy?!


I am of course lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First walk of spring time lol View attachment 5103420


The mud runneth over...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The mud runneth over...


I just say 'towel' and she runs right over to the spot of paw cleaning, which is conveniently located next to the site for treat dispensing.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just say 'towel' and she runs right over to the spot of paw cleaning, which is conveniently located next to the site for treat dispensing.


I also have a horrid grungy dog foot towel! Washed and starchy it still kinda smells like an old butt...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One more because well......penis


I like blink 182!



curious2garden said:


> Oh that was good! Thanks


No love for the Arkells tho lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The mud runneth over...


That Shelby tomorrow rain tonight and tomorrow maybe even snow but most definitely mud for days lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Some say dog paws smell like frito chips. They are wrong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

The misunderstanding it is not mud that is all drool lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like blink 182!
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Arkells tho lol.


I love Arkells. Also videos shot in supermarkets as a genre.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like blink 182!
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Arkells tho lol.






They're not bad


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

Sitting here jamming to Peter paul and mary like a nerd 
Autumn to may is fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I love Arkells. Also videos shot in supermarkets as a genre.


Me too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

I mean Janis Joplin is awesome but does not hold a candle to


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Me too


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 17, 2022)

<3


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

So a little food


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds like an upgrade to your cruise


That sounds like a whole 'nother cruise to me!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So a little foodView attachment 5103548


desert is served


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 17, 2022)

Ring dings tasted better when they were wrapped in tin foil.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Ring dings tasted better when they were wrapped in tin foil.


Yeah I was disappointed. They aren't the same. Although I am certain they won't be around long.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Im


Pacoson71 said:


> Ring dings tasted better when they were wrapped in tin foil.


I might have to one up you tonight  chocolate-covered caramel and vanilla ice cream


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

And it is on a stick!!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Ring dings tasted better when they were wrapped in tin foil.


Yes, but how do they stack up against Ding Dongs?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Yes, but how do they stack up against Ding Dongs?
> View attachment 5103700


I don't remember, I'll need three of each please


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Morning






Who's with me? 

Happy Friday......high of 67° sunny and I'm going skiing  

What's everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't be that warm here, but it's going to be nice. My mom and sister are coming down tomorrow. I haven't seen them in forever.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Won't be that warm here, but it's going to be nice. My mom and sister are coming down tomorrow. I haven't seen them in forever.


That'll be fun. You baking cookies for the occasion


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That'll be fun. You baking cookies for the occasion


lol probably not. There's a good chance dead animals will be seared to perfection outdoors tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol probably not. There's a good chance dead animals will be seared to perfection outdoors tho.


And margaritas?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And margaritas?


It will probably be dry this weekend. I got my drink on last night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Good morning tribe. Could get up to 90 today!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It will probably be dry this weekend. I got my drink on last night.


Gasp


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It will probably be dry this weekend. I got my drink on last night.


Bacon egg and cheese with chicken tenders sandwich kinda morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gasp


I blame the leprechauns


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I blame the leprechauns


They’re evil


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bacon egg and cheese with chicken tenders sandwich kinda morning?


lol no it didn't get too crazy. I only had three drinks and two shots. It started getting cold once the sun went down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no it didn't get too crazy. I only had three drinks and two shots. It started getting cold once the sun went down.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I blame the leprechauns


I’m Scotch, Swiss, we kill them and dip in chocolate.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2022)

TGIF  

A lot of people with hangovers today, after a night of being Irish.

I have a busy day lined up....But hoping to sell a house and get a bike ride in, as well as some other chores...Like my grill is out of propane! My house almost is too. And my plants need tending! Hopefully next week I can get the Blumats set up.

Freaking gas prices...OMG...Up over a dollar a gallon now in just a few weeks. WTF???! I'm not sure if propane has followed, but probably.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> TGIF
> 
> A lot of people with hangovers today, after a night of being Irish.
> 
> ...


How is your slymer coming along? I'm flipping into flower tonight.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Morning. Been at it for a while now. Not sure how I keep getting busier and busier. The chaos has to subside at some point... right?

For now I have the marijuanas. Thank you marijuanas for being there for me. Remember that one time we got really high? 
Yeah me too. 
Classic marijuanas

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Won't be that warm here, but it's going to be nice. My mom and sister are coming down tomorrow. I haven't seen them in forever.


Trimming again?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

*MY DAUGHTER JUST TOLD ME SHE’S GETTING MARRIED IN NOVEMBER!!!!!*


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *MY DAUGHTER JUST TOLD ME SHE’S GETTING MARRIED IN NOVEMBER!!!!!*


Nobody asked you first? Kids these days..


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 18, 2022)

Good morning! :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Trimming again?


Is it a happy happy dance time hopefully best wishes to you and your family!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning! :]


Nothing chill about it?

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nobody asked you first? Kids these days..
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!


Thanks I’m thrilled. True she didn’t ask me!
In November in NC. I hope I can go. I’ve got a goal.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nothing chill about it?
> 
> SH420


I got high BEFORE typing today, so I forgot. But I still have some chill for you, somewhere...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nothing chill about it?
> 
> SH420


Just you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nothing chill about it?
> 
> SH420


Getting your Groove on already or is it an ongoing process


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just you


Not really...

I feel like this all day



Don't know if I'm panicked or exhilarated 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> TGIF
> 
> A lot of people with hangovers today, after a night of being Irish.
> 
> ...


What's odd is the gas barrel priced dropped below 100. I wonder why the businesses aren't following suit lowering it as quickly as they raised it on rumor of price increase? Very odd indeed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not really...
> 
> I feel like this all day
> 
> ...


Yuppers someone take that man skydiving lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Getting your Groove on already or is it an ongoing process


Ongoing bud! Music going, coffee, dab pen and bowls when I need... and you all of course. 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning. Been at it for a while now. Not sure how I keep getting busier and busier. *The chaos has to subside at some point*... right?
> 
> For now I have the marijuanas. Thank you marijuanas for being there for me. Remember that one time we got really high?
> Yeah me too.
> ...


You're fighting the Second Law of Thermodynamics which states that all closed systems tend to maximize entropy (chaos).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not really...
> 
> I feel like this all day
> 
> ...


This is my new favourite gif!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is my new favourite gif!


I use it at work all the time 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *MY DAUGHTER JUST TOLD ME SHE’S GETTING MARRIED IN NOVEMBER!!!!!*


LOL how much is paying for a wedding these days?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is my new favourite gif!


LOL Only because you are not an Owner/Operator!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Only because you are not an Owner/Operator!


This meat suit ain't running itself!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL how much is paying for a wedding these days?


We’ll have to ask them that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

@Paul Drake the perfect wedding cake


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake the perfect wedding cake
> 
> View attachment 5103767


For the cat?


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Im
> 
> I might have to one up you tonight View attachment 5103631 chocolate-covered caramel and vanilla ice cream





Jeffislovinlife said:


> And it is on a stick!!!


Jeff you don’t need to brag about your magnum wrapper on your stick 

some dark roast coffee with French vanilla creamer and some blue widow for breakfast  Good morning RIU !


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake the perfect wedding cake
> 
> View attachment 5103767


Oh my and I love bologna! I could actually eat that (not the crackers), but I have fork skills.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> For the cat?


The wedding in November.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Jeff you don’t need to brag about your magnum wrapper on your stick View attachment 5103774
> 
> Play some dark roast coffee with French vanilla creamer and some blue widow for breakfast View attachment 5103775 Good morning RIU !


Busted!! my immediate thoughts went there too. Good morning.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks I’m thrilled. True she didn’t ask me!
> In November in NC. I hope I can go. I’ve got a goal.


Lol. It's her suitor who was supposed to ask your permission, not her..


curious2garden said:


> What's odd is the gas barrel priced dropped below 100. I wonder why the businesses aren't following suit lowering it as quickly as they raised it on rumor of price increase? Very odd indeed.


Because the gas at the pump came from the expensive oil. It's a great grift.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Busted!! my immediate thoughts went there too. Good morning.




Yeah, me too

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my and I love bologna! I could actually eat that (not the crackers), but I have fork skills.


Cheese crisps are nice for a cracker replacement!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5103782
> 
> Yeah, me too
> 
> SH420


I cannot lie...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I cannot lie...


What's wrong with you people. Gross.

Lol

   

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cheese crisps are nice for a cracker replacement!


I love Whisps BBQ flavor and chiccharones of any flavor  Guerrero make a very nice red pepper flavor, sigh.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. It's her suitor who was supposed to ask your permission, not her..
> 
> Because the gas at the pump came from the expensive oil. It's a great grift.


I think he should her daughter first


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Jeff you don’t need to brag about your magnum wrapper on your stick View attachment 5103774
> 
> some dark roast coffee with French vanilla creamer and some blue widow for breakfast View attachment 5103775 Good morning RIU !


O yes I do lol don't get jealous now take as punishment leaving me hanging ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Morning....how's everyone......

woke up this morning to a cool 49F and a nw wind....not bad.....high today 80F......and i also learned we are finally gonna get some rain this weekend, sheesh we need it, might even help that grass fire near dallar get knocked out......

welp started a fresh pot, so warm up will be ready soon.....

now for some breakfast

did i read someone is getting married?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> What's wrong with you people. Gross.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Well for me it is many thingy lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

I have an image in my head that is incomplete not nice @JustRolling


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh Lord I’ve got a Jehovah’s Witness calling me every week. We talk about the Bible of course. However she doesn’t know that I’m a student of religion. I love talking to her. She hurried off the phone today. Started talking about war. Asked me what I thought about war. I said it’s evil. She said well not all wars have been evil. That’s where the fun began.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning....how's everyone......
> 
> woke up this morning to a cool 49F and a nw wind....not bad.....high today 80F......and i also learned we are finally gonna get some rain this weekend, sheesh we need it, might even help that grass fire near dallar get knocked out......
> 
> ...


Yeppie my daughter


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeppie my daughter


nice.....so when is the date set for? did ya meet the other half yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice.....so when is the date set for? did ya meet the other half yet?


November in NC.
I’ve not but I’ve known his aunt for over twenty years.
They don’t live here


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 18, 2022)

Great minds think alike is what I was told .

cousin drove all the way up from NC to give me my plankton painting . Got here stayed a day and left that night . He had his knee replaced yesterday . Poor guy. This would be his 6th surgery on that knee but firs replacement . Had 9 on the other and three replacements before it took .


Paul Drake said:


> That’s where the fun began.


I start talking about the spaceship that’s going to come for us. Aliens are god . I love the look on their faces .


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Great minds think alike is what I was told .
> 
> cousin drove all the way up from NC to give me my plankton painting . Got here stayed a day and left that night . He had his knee replaced yesterday . I sent him back with a care package to use after surgery View attachment 5103797 . Poor This would be his 6th surgery on that knee but firs replacement . Had 9 on the other and three replacements before it took .
> 
> I start talking about the spaceship that’s going to come for us. Aliens are god . I love the look on their faces .


I do too! Bible never said we are the one and only. She said I don’t think there’s another planet like earth out there. I said exactly. We don’t know anything. And the other planet doesn’t have to be like earth because they aren’t humans.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> November in NC.
> I’ve not but I’ve known his aunt for over twenty years.
> They don’t live here


nice...i would suspect your going am i right? are u gonna walk her down the isle?

NC in November is actually a nice time of year.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...i would suspect your going am i right? are u gonna walk her down the isle?
> 
> NC in November is actually a nice time of year.....


If I go I’ll wheel her down.
I’ve never been and I hate cold.
Also we’re broke.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If I go I’ll wheel her down.
> I’ve never been and I hate cold.
> Also we’re broke.


i hope you get to go.....think you would have a wonderful time.....

before i ask my wife to marry me, me and her dad were sitting around have a few cold one, i asked him if i could before i popped the question to her, he shook my hand and said "yes", figured it was only proper to do so.... he even walked her down the isle, and my dad was my best man


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

12 years later fixing to be 13...she still hasn't shot me...changed my name a hell of few times, kinda like last night......who knew


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

He said sheeply before my wife asked me she asked my parole officer lol scared the shit out of me but I faced my fear and here I am 25 years later lol


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I do too! Bible never said we are the one and only. She said I don’t think there’s another planet like earth out there. I said exactly. We don’t know anything. And the other planet doesn’t have to be like earth because they aren’t humans.


I look at it this way . I had my talk with whatever higher when I couldn’t move trapped in a car . I don’t care what people think of me especially when you see how people treat me sometimes. Or maybe I’m a little off anyways . I’ve seen and had things happen to me I can’t explain .


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I look at it this way . I had my talk with whatever higher when I couldn’t move trapped in a car . I don’t care what people think of me especially when you see how people treat me sometimes. Or maybe I’m a little off anyways . I’ve seen and have things happen to me I can’t explain .


I speak to my forefathers, they have skillz...lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

Grandma is napping and the little turd was sitting next to me until wife said you want to sit in grandma's chair I get how does that work???


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 18, 2022)

iPad won’t take a charge so I have to do a backup and turn it off until I can get it fixed or replaced


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 12 years later fixing to be 13...she still hasn't shot me...changed my name a hell of few times, kinda like last night......who knew


We’ve been together 12 years. That’s 386 in lesbian time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> iPad won’t take a charge so I have to do a backup and turn it off until I can get it fixed or replaced View attachment 5103820


Lay down a new copy of iOS 1st.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ve been together 12 years. That’s 386 in lesbian time.


congrats.....

we got out anniversary in late June.....still dunno what i'm gonna do for that......and i swear if she asks me a for a diamond , i gonna take her to a baseball game.....


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 18, 2022)

I got it charging again for now . Installed latest update last week and I’m not liking some of the changes it made . After making sure it was the IPad I turned it off and turned it back on and it’s changing . Guess I’ll see if it keeps working after I get back to 100% charge . 

26yrs coming up here which means I’ve been married for more than half my life and she hasn’t killed me yet . Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> congrats.....
> 
> we got out anniversary in late June.....still dunno what i'm gonna do for that......and i swear if she asks me a for a diamond , i gonna take her to a baseball game.....


Cultured diamonds are affordable. 

She's worth it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

My apps disappeared from the bookmarks bar, that was strange.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

It's a good day


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cultured diamonds are affordable.
> 
> She's worth it.


oh i know she is, heck she puts up with my crap, the closer it gets the more of the convo we'll have.....one year she told me she wanted to go fishing, this was before Covid and stuff...and we went to the coast.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5103853
> View attachment 5103855



i saw that.....

and where is my margarita...btw


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that.....
> 
> and where is my margarita...btw


I had a gin and tonic at lunch. I'll do a margarita in a bit lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

so an area for planting squash and other vines....hmmmm 

i got it......baby wading pool......fill with soil.....and they're only $20


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so an area for planting squash and other vines....hmmmm
> 
> i got it......baby wading pool......fill with soil.....and they're only $20


Why would you need a pool? Can't you just mound up the soil?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that.....
> 
> and where is my margarita...btw


All that hair is coming off tomorrow too lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why would you need a pool? Can't you just mound up the soil?


Drunk


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> All that hair is coming off tomorrow too lol


yeah i'm getting mine cut this weekend.....time to go to a number 2....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Drunk


I'm not yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why would you need a pool? Can't you just mound up the soil?


wish i could mount it up....this soil i've got is a bitch....basically 8" of top soil then red clay......with the pool i can keep it above ground so that ants and stuff don't get in it and it's semi weed eater proof

then later on i can sink the pool into the ground....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> All that hair is coming off tomorrow too lol


Good you're looking a bit scruffy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Goggle tan weather. 

@BobBitchen knows what I'm talking about lol 

We used to have competition who would have the most drastic tan lines


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that.....
> 
> and where is my margarita...btw


Too late


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Too late


damn


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i'm getting mine cut this weekend.....time to go to a number 2....


Just did that. I left.the top though. Going for flow...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 2 years worth lol
> 
> View attachment 5103871


ohhh new smoke and poke profile pic


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Maybe I'll get a mullet


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just did that. I left.the top though. Going for flow...


eh my top is a little light, so i just use a number 2 all around to even things up....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe I'll get a mullet


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ohhh new smoke and poke profile pic


MYbe we should all sign up and catfish the entire site


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> MYbe we should all sign up and catfish the entire site


You have to pay twelve bucks to do anything.  

Dinky ones let you poke people at least... they were little pokes tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ohhh new smoke and poke profile pic


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh Lord I’ve got a Jehovah’s Witness calling me every week. We talk about the Bible of course. However she doesn’t know that I’m a student of religion. I love talking to her. She hurried off the phone today. Started talking about war. Asked me what I thought about war. I said it’s evil. She said well not all wars have been evil. That’s where the fun began.


I need to talk to her about folding time and black holes and the gigantic city size holes in the pacific sucking everything in…


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need to talk to her about folding time and black holes and the gigantic city size holes in the pacific sucking everything in…


why do i get the feeling your gonna make that Jehovah head explode??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need to talk to her about folding time and black holes and the gigantic city size holes in the pacific sucking everything in…


Got anymore of whatever you're smoking?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got anymore of whatever you're smoking?


Probably not lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I look at it this way . I had my talk with whatever higher when I couldn’t move trapped in a car . I don’t care what people think of me especially when you see how people treat me sometimes. Or maybe I’m a little off anyways . I’ve seen and had things happen to me I can’t explain .


Did you become a foxhole Christian?

I understand

I jumped off a 50 ft bridge into about 8 inches of water. Severed my ankle joint and broke my femur in 5 places. Been suffering from it almost 40 years.

Polyarthritis is the worst poker hand to be dealt according to the wife’s pain dr lol.

Anyway I sure don’t gaf about what most people think, not enough room in my brain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got anymore of whatever you're smoking?





DarkWeb said:


> Probably not lol


Full spectrum GG4 catridge


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got anymore of whatever you're smoking?


Google the hole in the ocean.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is your slymer coming along? I'm flipping into flower tonight.


I'm about ready to flip mine too...There's only a couple of Slymers in this group though. A bunch in veg that I guess will be huge....They will get vegged a while more. My planning was a little off  

I need to do a serious comparison test now that everything is good and dry, and compare the 2 slymer pheno's...and see how the meltdown compares as well. 

It is 70 out, and time for a bike ride!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i get the feeling your gonna make that Jehovah head explode??


I bet I make her drink.


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 18, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife my cousin (we call Shrek) working on this before surgery .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Google the hole in the ocean.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Why did you do that to me? Stuck in my head now and I’m disappointed. I thought it was news…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

No bigger news, they found a bump on a frog on a log in the hole in the bottom of the sea!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No bigger news, they found a bump on the frog on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea!


I didn’t know black holes were real.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t know black holes were real.


We being serious?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We being serious?


Somewhat, not before skewl. Hi skewl ackuttally


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

I learn all kinds of things on the Interweb.
This GG four is really good. I also got Jack Herer cartridge and strawberry Tillamook. They were 70% off. I am still under budget.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No bigger news, they found a bump on a frog on a log in the hole in the bottom of the sea!


Oh shit, for real?


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Holes present a conundrum.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No bigger news, they found a bump on a frog on a log in the hole in the bottom of the sea!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Holes present a conundrum.


@Paul Drake started it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet I make her drink.


i bet you do.......

and are you talking about the sink holes they found in the artic????


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103901


That’s crazy. Was she gay too? Don’t say gay.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


I see no mention of the frog in that video.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake started it.


I saw it on the news! I think or I read it. Hey beautiful, I’m pretty smart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I saw it on the news! I think or I read it. Hey beautiful, I’m pretty smart


I'm just bored and having fun.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just bored and having fun.


I'm trying to get high and caffeinated at the same time, then trying to get a beer or 3


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just bored and having fun.


Hey, I’m proud of fun. Don’t say FUN!

Barbie had to take Angel to the vet. She was bleeding on her side. So I thank you for keeping me busy…


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake started it.


A whole lotta hole? 

Weighin' in at nineteen stone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> A whole lotta hole?
> 
> Weighin' in at nineteen stone


lol if guys are gonna go topless they should have a muscle or two.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey, I’m proud of fun. Don’t say FUN!
> 
> Barbie had to take Angel to the vet. She was bleeding on her side. So I thank you for keeping me busy…


Was she injured?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol if guys are gonna go topless they should have a muscle or two.


I thought there should be rules for spandex usage as well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol if guys are gonna go topless they should have a muscle or two.


I have a little bit of belly....does that count? It's a provocative 69° out.....it's almost time to take my shirt off


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was she injured?


She had a little bump that they said not to worry about. I think she scratched it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was she injured?


Thanks for asking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She had a little bump that they said not to worry about. I think she scratched it.


oh good, hopefully they don't have to cone her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a little bit of belly....does that count? It's a provocative 69° out.....it's almost time to take my shirt off


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103906


What about shoes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I thought there should be rules for spandex usage as well.


I didn't think anyone wore spandex other than Mamils


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103906


No pants though?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What about shoes


Does he have fat feet too?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

[QUOTE="Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103906


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No pants though?


Go ahead, let it hang out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't think anyone wore spandex other than Mamils
> 
> View attachment 5103907


I asked you not to share that......


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks like the drinking began early today, I need to catch up, ~# of beer should help.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Looks like the drinking began early today, I need to catch up, ~# of beer should help.


I wouldn't mind a gin and tonic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind a gin and tonic.


Next one try a little St Germain in it. You will not be disappointed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I asked you not to share that......


In the summer they take over the streets here. You see big packs of middle aged men exposing way too much skin, pretending they're lance armstrong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Next one try a little St Germain in it. You will not be disappointed


is that a brand of gin? I have some beefeater.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Snack time, but I should have got the jelly puffy cookie ones.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a brand of gin? I have some beefeater.







__





St-Germain (liqueur) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2022)

This spot is brought to you by Devo


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> This spot is brought to you by Devo


I saw them a few times before they got a label, it was pretty weird good for the days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a brand of gin? I have some beefeater.





DCcan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add in a little shot of that on top of your gin and tonic.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

@DarkWeb Mud season is here. Lots of frost heave damage this year.
Turkeys had an easy year, 15 more already crossed with a huge Tom. 
Half those are extremely juvenile, 2nd lay or late hatches, usually they never make it thru deep snow or cold years


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @DarkWeb Mud season is here. Lots of frost heave damage this year.
> Turkeys had an easy year, 15 more already crossed with a huge Tom.
> 
> 
> ...


Spring Baja! LOL 

Yeah, I backed into my driveway and easy 6" deep ruts. Shop driveway is very soft......I'm not using it if I can till it dries out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm trying to get high and caffeinated at the same time, then trying to get a beer or 3


The very best luck to you with all of your endeavor lol


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Spring Baja! LOL
> 
> Yeah, I backed into my driveway and easy 6" deep ruts. Shop driveway is very soft......I'm not using it if I can till it dries out.


I was admiring my ruts at an airport yesterday, they are still there 2 years later. I sank all the way to the frame, then the loader pulled me out.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The very best luck to you with all of your endeavor lol


I'm so friggin hopped up on caffeine right now, nice dose of Sumatran and smokin Green Crack.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Google the hole in the ocean.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey, I’m proud of fun. Don’t say FUN!
> 
> Barbie had to take Angel to the vet. She was bleeding on her side. So I thank you for keeping me busy…


I hope she's ok.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2022)

Can someone bring me coffee and dinner   I am whipped! 

Really productive day. I need that new body soon though. 

So beautiful here today....I am cooking burgers on the grill for dinner...already made deviled eggs.

OK, coffee and chocolate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind a gin and tonic.


Capital idea!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hope she's ok.


It was a cyst they removed, she’s fine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It was a cyst they removed, she’s fine.


Thanks for asking tribe. She’s our baby you know.
Gonna take a dab and watch Perry.
Good night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 18, 2022)

Rain rain go away lol all day and night now


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

Morning 
Happy Caturday


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

Wake up to an optical illusion 








Is this dizzying horse optical illusion the best of all time?


I still don't know which way it's spinning.




www.creativebloq.com


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

Good chill, morning people! :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people! :]


Backatcha. What’s up with your new house.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

Up at 3. Nap time. I like to listen to music to chill


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Backatcha. What’s up with your new house.


Not much, waiting on my electrical to be done so I can grow, but everything else is slowly falling into place. Ac wasn't installed right, they came and fixed it the other day during that warm spell.

What've you been up to?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2022)

Morning






This should have been snow 

Happy Saturday! Anyone having fun?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it fun to drink coffee, not go to work, and play video games? Cuz that's all I got for now...

How you?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

54 degrees here this am, and supposed to rain, but the sun just popped out. But after today, it's back to more seasonable weather. Yesterday I got a bike ride AND a walk at the park in!! I need to get in shape for the cruise...That will be a lot of walking! 3 weeks to go!

I think I might work on my Blumats today... I have to do a bit of real estate today...Just a teensy bit! Then I can play!!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 54 degrees here this am, and supposed to rain, but the sun just popped out. But after today, it's back to more seasonable weather. Yesterday I got a bike ride AND a walk at the park in!! I need to get in shape for the cruise...That will be a lot of walking! 3 weeks to go!
> 
> I think I might work on my Blumats today... I have to do a bit of real estate today...Just a teensy bit! Then I can play!!


You gotta do appetizer curls so you don't get forearm cramps, too.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gotta do appetizer curls so you don't get forearm cramps, too.


Oh I have been...Home PT exercises for the shoulders....and I go in for PT once a week. Reminds me I need to find a better surgeon.

I did read more bad news though...They are now allowing unvaccinated children under 12 on board. When I booked it was NO ONE unvaccinated, then they switched to allow under 5, now under 12. They are trying to fill up the ships. So glad we have a balcony room at least, and I'll probably avoid the buffet, and elevators as much as possible. 

OK, time to make the donuts!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it fun to drink coffee, not go to work, and play video games? Cuz that's all I got for now...
> 
> How you?


Green tea, haircut, chores, Mario kart....


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Green tea, haircut, chores, Mario kart....


Wait. I thought mullet was happening? Mario kart, dope! I'm in. Think I have a chance to beat the kiddins, or are they pro gamers yet?

I have never gotten a haircut in my adult life


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wait. I thought mullet was happening? Mario kart, dope! I'm in. Think I have a chance to beat the kiddins, or are they pro gamers yet?
> 
> I have never gotten a haircut in my adult life


I haven't had long hair like this since Nirvana started to get big. No mullet....lol I look too redneck just like this. Back then flannel was grunge now it's more farmer  

Did you see all the new tracks? I think 48 total......should be fun. The little guy is actually pretty damn good with just about any game that I've given him.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

Flannels and a mullet are definitely a specific look. Usually a group to know around here. They're the guys who come help you get rid of scrap wood and metal for free. Usually with cool trucks.

I haven't seen the newest ones. I am still stuck on replaying mario odyssey over and over. 48 new tracks sounds like a reason to bop back in. Is he a Nintendo kid through and through?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Flannels and a mullet are definitely a specific look. Usually a group to know around here. They're the guys who come help you get rid of scrap wood and metal for free. Usually with cool trucks.
> 
> I haven't seen the newest one. I am still stuck on replaying mario odyssey over and over. 48 new tracks sounds like a reason to bop back in. Is he a Nintendo kid through and through?


LOL I'm not that guy!

I never played Mario odyssey.
Just this








Magnavox Odyssey 2 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




That was my first system.

Right now he only has the switch. I grew up on NES and SNES. Then I went playstation and Xbox. I had a Dreamcast but my brother borrowed it at college and I think someone stole it. I still have a few games for it somewhere.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2022)

I got leftovers for anyone, till the noon abandoned bacon rule kicks in.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2022)

Just cleaning up clutter, lost my new reservoir.
I found my brand new 20gal tote filled with my daughter's stuff, WTF is going on with that, I wonder?

I dumped her stuff in a new trash bag, put her coat, car keys and purse in there. Now I just gotta wait.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2022)

Damn haircut is rescheduled. Call me shaggy


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

I totally forgot I got talked into buying a pipe by the hot lady down the street, but I had a pipe in my pants pocket! I guess not shopping while high should extend to smoke shops...


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I totally forgot I got talked into buying a pipe by the hot lady down the street, but I had a pipe in my pants pocket! I guess not shopping while high should extend to smoke shops...


It works, no worries...


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wait. I thought mullet was happening? Mario kart, dope! I'm in. Think I have a chance to beat the kiddins, or are they pro gamers yet?
> 
> *I have never gotten a haircut in my adult life*


How does that work for you?





DarkWeb said:


> Damn haircut is rescheduled. Call me shaggy


Time for a smoke out while waiting.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Just cleaning up clutter, lost my new reservoir.
> I found my brand new 20gal tote filled with my daughter's stuff, WTF is going on with that, I wonder?
> 
> I dumped her stuff in a new trash bag, put her coat, car keys and purse in there. Now I just gotta wait.


That's what I need to do...Go buy a new reservoir. I was just going to run the Blumats off the RO tank, but that's no good...I need to be able to add nutes and such. 

I should pick up a new gas grill while I am there!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it fun to drink coffee, not go to work, and play video games? Cuz that's all I got for now...
> 
> How you?


Don’t forget catch up on sleep!
That’s what I do with my time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm not that guy!
> 
> I never played Mario odyssey.
> Just this
> ...


We had Pong


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn haircut is rescheduled. Call me shaggy


I go to the walk-in places. They can’t screw up my hair.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> How does that work for you?
> View attachment 5104294
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, I dunno, it stays the same length. I'm okay with saving the money


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2022)

Ouch Damn I hurt remind me that springtime is good and I promise not to bite your head off lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

Sunny and


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sunny and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overcast and 47°


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 19, 2022)

My cats speak and know what I say









My cat understands everything I say to him #shorts







youtube.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2022)

Overcast and 57.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Overcast and 57.


That's what they said for here today, but it got up to 70 again, and the rain just started now.

But it's all downhill for a while now. The past few days was a nice treat....Ohhhhm thunder! Haven't heard that in a long while!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2022)

Be back in a few in the meantime hear


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got leftovers for anyone, till the noon abandoned bacon rule kicks in.
> 
> View attachment 5104259ha ha ha


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 19, 2022)

All I did today. smoke, eat, shit, nap, repeat. What a way to spend a saturday!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> All I did today. smoke, eat, shit, nap, repeat. What a way to spend a saturday!!


Is that you Pete? I had an old friend, and I could always count on 2 things every time he visited...He would take a shit and help himself to the refrigerator. EVERY time. Notice I said "had".  

Man they weren't kidding when they said rain...Glad I got a walk in earlier.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

Old Pete was a character....Once when we were about 20, he opened the fridge, took a raw egg and ate it whole. What he didn't know was that egg was about a year old. I never use to eat eggs back then (another story). I was so grossed out I started gagging and couldn't even speak to tell him not to do it. 

No wonder he was always shitting! Good ol Pete.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 20, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 20, 2022)

Good morning beautifuls


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 20, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

Got to go walking along the coast and drinking later, so I need an early nap. 
Guess I'll go for indica and bacon this morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

Dropped the first piece on the floor, the dogs and I all jumped it at the same time.
I won, but had to divide it evenly with the sore losers. Then the wife snached some bacon off and growled, she was going to eat that.
Now they're camped around me like hyhenas, trying not to look interested.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Dropped the first piece on the floor, the dogs and I all jumped it at the same time.
> I won, but had to divide it evenly with the sore losers. Then the wife snached some bacon off and growled, she was going to eat that.
> Now they're camped around me like hyhenas, trying not to look interested.
> 
> View attachment 5104819


Ya ya that is a very good story you did that on purpose just to watch the chaos lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya ya that is a very good story you did that on purpose just to watch the chaos lol


He he he ha ha ha ha he he he O shit I actually type that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

Hay @Paul Drake when did St Petersburg take out the upside down pyramid???


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

Morning






Does anyone really like the spring? Wet, muddy, unpredictable......lack of snow 

Happy Sunday! What's going on?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we all have to sacrifice to get what we want summertime !!!!!! Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll


And we appreciate all donations


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blackflies are coming


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The blackflies are coming


Worst time of year. It's so nice you want to go out but you get eaten alive. Don't dare sleep with the windows open.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Worst time of year. It's so nice you want to go out but you get eaten alive. Don't dare sleep with the windows open.


Once the temps top 90, they stay out of the sun and die off but I've seen some varieties live in rock piles and swarm out when they sense you...creepy.
They crawl all over till they find a spot with no deet, set up like an oil drilling rig and bite you, suck up the blood.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wet, muddy, unpredictable......


 Your good, drop the top and take the Jeep!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Your good, drop the top and take the Jeep!!


LOL I've been caught with my top down in the ice cold rain before. Wipers only work for the outside of the glass


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2022)

Tossing and turning in a bed that's too big for one person. Just a terrible night. Then an owl got a rabbit outside around 2am and THAT woke up all the dogs, including mine lol. I need to clean house today and maybe start seeds for my garden.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> All I did today. smoke, eat, shit, nap, repeat. What a way to spend a saturday!!


Wrong thread, I think you're looking for Accomplished 




__





What did you accomplish today?


:oops: The rest of the house i just stuccoed btw. The back was the last to do. Pics?



rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Dropped the first piece on the floor, the dogs and I all jumped it at the same time.
> I won, but had to divide it evenly with the sore losers. Then the wife snached some bacon off and growled, she was going to eat that.
> Now they're camped around me like hyhenas, trying not to look interested.
> 
> View attachment 5104819


Do yours lay down all nonchalant but you know they aren't because their ears are sharply backward? Kind of like this:


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha ha he he he O shit I actually type that


You are an astute observer of the human condition.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it. It's summer with out 120 degree temps. It's the best few days of the year.


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wrong thread, I think you're looking for Accomplished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

Who's working today? I am!

So I can ski this week


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2022)

There is still frost glittering on my deck in the bright sunlight. Gonna be 56 later. Good enough for me


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 20, 2022)

Wet roads drying high 50s today. maybe front brakes today!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Wet roads drying high 50s today. maybe front brakes today!


My husband is praying for rain and we have the clouds for it. Otherwise he's going to be running an electrical gremlin down.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband is praying for rain and we have the clouds for it. Otherwise he's going to be running an electrical gremlin down.


 The more modern the car the tougher it gets too. Miles of wiring.
Good luck to him


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband is praying for rain and we have the clouds for it. Otherwise he's going to be running an electrical gremlin down.


Slim chance for rain here today.

Today's goal will be to clean out one side of the garage. 

If it rains I'll divert my efforts to laboratory rearrangement.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> The more modern the car the tougher it gets too. Miles of wiring.
> Good luck to him


Then he's in luck it's an OBD II '96 Honda Accord. Of course before today is over I will be dragged into this. I'm always dragged into electrical troubleshooting. 



lokie said:


> Slim chance for rain here today.
> 
> Today's goal will be to clean out one side of the garage.
> View attachment 5104851
> ...


Hiding in the garage to smoke pot? I usually hide in my grow or aviary.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's working today? I am!
> 
> So I can ski this week


Nuuuuu, freedooom!!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

I have to do about an hour of real estate, then I may do some work on my gals today too...I bought a new 31 gallon tote yesterday that is going to be my res.

It's cooler and rainy here today, and looks like it will be for a while.


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Then he's in luck it's an OBD II '96 Honda Accord. Of course before today is over I will be dragged into this. I'm always dragged into electrical troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> Hiding in the garage to smoke pot? I usually hide in my grow or aviary.


The lab is on the opposite side of the wall in the garage.

Cleaning will provided fresh air while working.


Rearranging will provide the opportunity to fumigate.


Win Win, no?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> The lab is on the opposite side of the wall in the garage.
> 
> Cleaning will provided fresh air while working.
> View attachment 5104872
> ...


Indeed, you got this! I should fumigate my husband's workspace when he calls me in to troubleshoot. That should fix everything


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay @Paul Drake when did St Petersburg take out the upside down pyramid???


About two years ago, st Pete pier. I’m pretty sure the new one is done.
Did you watch the st pete Grand Prix? It’s a good one.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> About two years ago, st Pete pier. I’m pretty sure the new one is done.
> Did you watch the st pete Grand Prix? It’s a good one.


Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2022)

I so lucky to live 4 blocks from the entrance to this 700 acre arboretum. Today was the first day back for us but the trails are groomed for skinny skis all winter.

The observatory houses 2 chronometer in the Basement that were once responsible for regulating central standard time for the railroads.



Even though it's spring break there must still be students around. Here is their spoor.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

Shit....The $30 tote I just bought has a big crack in it....I knew I should have bought a trash can...Ugh! Another trip to Lowes....The hoes!

Freaking thing says Super durable, guaranteed crack proof... Uh huh, sure it is. And they will put it right back on the shelf.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

DAMIT now I have to learn a new phone (&%$#@&%$#@*@#$%#$%%###)Some LG thingy there something funny about that but not right now I'm to bissy whinging about it


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 20, 2022)

Hope everyones having a decent sunday, hopefully you got the day off to chill and burn one!

<3


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

Sweet! Now I can go in for a couple hours in the am then go skiing. The snow wasn't too good till about 10 am on Friday. Bulletproof till the sun warmed it up. There was a sweet spot between 10 and 1 so I'm trying to hit that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

18 minutes.....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

...and counting.

I just took a quick nap too, so yeah, beam me up Scotty!

Wait. I'm gonna need a coffee...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> ...and counting.
> 
> I just took a quick nap too, so yeah, beam me up Scotty!
> 
> Wait. I'm gonna need a coffee...


Coffee coffee coffee good coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

Damn it I'm late! LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I'm late! LOL


Never late just 23 hrs and 34 minutes early


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

I can start to take a sigh of relief....I've gotten most of my big projects that needed to be done before vacation done, and I have 3 weeks to go. I'm actually ahead of schedule. Remember I said I work well under pressure!!  I do!! Might have a meltdown or 2 along the way, but get er done!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

I was shocked too...I ordered 200 gallons of propane to get me through, and I was expecting it to be similar to gasoline....But it had hardly gone up at all. I paid $2.44 a gallon I think...Up about a dime from Fall. I can live with that. I belong to a co-op so maybe that helps too.

I wonder if the elves have the Blumats set up yet....Not likely.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

My wife is enjoying this way to much what the hell is a sticker well what ever the hell it is the phone know grrr


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

Spooky fog at the coast, had a nice walk.
A couple joints along here, then a brewery on the way back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

You got this Jeff! Get high first


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this Jeff! Get high first


Then watch a YouTube video on how to operate it!!

OK, coffee ingested...back to the dungeon to check on the evil elves.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this Jeff! Get high first


Working on it right now


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this Jeff! Get high first


I STILL have not used my Seahorse!! Planning on breaking her in at sea.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I STILL have not used my Seahorse!! Planning on breaking her in at sea.


That is awesome congratulations and what the hell are you talking about???????????did we have a conversation about this and I've have forgotten it lol


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome congratulations and what the hell are you talking about???????????did we have a conversation about this and I've have forgotten it lol


Do you remember now?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I STILL have not used my Seahorse!! Planning on breaking her in at sea.


I had to move some stuff around in the basement and I saw mine....was thinking about you lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

Fresh out of the oven peanut butter cookies


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fresh out of the oven peanut butter cookiesView attachment 5105096


Ordered a cap filler station and some 00 caps, trying to get away from the nightly cookies.
I'd rather make cookies than fill these caps. That should be entertaining, mostly some cussing and turning colors.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 20, 2022)

Good morning @curious2garden 

Been sleeping for most of the day and made chicken fried rice for dinner.

Perry time, take a dab and crash. Ciao


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 20, 2022)

It's warm enough that my ice cream started melting on the porch. Wheeeee spring!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 20, 2022)

O yeah it is on fire at nighttime


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning






I wonder how many Prius owners are calling in sick today 

I'm going skiing. What's your plans for this fine Monday?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2022)

Recooping from the grandkids being here lol I'm not to old for this shit but there are days


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, more paperwork and slowly shopping for a new dishwasher. Have fun skiing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, more paperwork and slowly shopping for a new dishwasher. Have fun skiing.


What kind of dishwasher are you looking at? I hate ours lol 

It should be decent skiing once the sun warms it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What kind of dishwasher are you looking at? I hate ours lol
> 
> It should be decent skiing once the sun warms it up.


Another GE, I’m relatively happy with this one it’s just slowly dying. What one do you hate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)

Skiing sounds good to me…


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Another GE, I’m relatively happy with this one it’s just slowly dying. What one do you hate?


I had to look. GE


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Skiing sounds good to me…




Beautiful day too. 0 clouds and gonna be about 50°


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5105338
> 
> Beautiful day too. 0 clouds and gonna be about 50°


Today will be a travel day for me. Also beautiful weather, forecast high 50s low 60s bluebird skies Tuesday through Friday


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Skiing sounds good to me…


How’s the snow holding in Mammoth?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Today will be a travel day for me. Also beautiful weather, forecast high 50s low 60s bluebird skies Tuesday through Friday


Nice, Thursday Friday the mountains might get snow. Fingers crossed


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 21, 2022)

Mornin', mates.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How’s the snow holding in Mammoth?


Friends say it’s still great, spring skiing perfection.
I’ve done Summit the last 2wks because of family functions, had to stay close.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Friends say it’s still great, spring skiing perfection.
> I’ve done Summit the last 2wks because of family functions, had to stay close.


I preferred Summit too, although I lived closer to Bear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Turbokloner is dead to me. I took these friday night and they haven't slowed down a bit. Jiffy pellets surrounded by coco.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Turbokloner is dead to me. I took these friday night and they haven't slowed down a bit. Jiffy pellets surrounded by coco.
> 
> View attachment 5105347View attachment 5105346


Domes rock


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How’s the snow holding in Mammoth?


Did you just call Ada a mammoth?

I agree she has gotten pretty chonky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Domes rock


It's the only way I can control my environment in my clone/seedling cabinet.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Turbokloner is dead to me. I took these friday night and they haven't slowed down a bit. Jiffy pellets surrounded by coco.
> 
> View attachment 5105347View attachment 5105346


They look good, shame you couldn’t get the cloner to cooperate with you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> They look good, shame you couldn’t get the cloner to cooperate with you.


It was a good experience, but I don't trust it after losing three sets of clones. I'm sure I can sell it on ebay or FB marketplace.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Did you just call Ada a mammoth?
> 
> I agree she has gotten pretty chonky
> 
> View attachment 5105348


Does her belly sway?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does her belly sway?


Mine does.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine does.


My cat Molly used to carry a big tube sock like a kitten.
The sock went one way and her belly went the other. I miss that cat. I feel her jump on the bed sometimes.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Turbokloner is dead to me. I took these friday night and they haven't slowed down a bit. Jiffy pellets surrounded by coco.
> 
> View attachment 5105347View attachment 5105346


So glad you posted this today. I was going to give mine one more shot but not now. The clone I stuck in a glass of water 5 days ago is doing just fine so far. Now I must buy a dome though. The cut piece of shower curtain over a wire rack is a little clumsy.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Turbokloner is dead to me. I took these friday night and they haven't slowed down a bit. Jiffy pellets surrounded by coco.
> 
> View attachment 5105347View attachment 5105346


Whatever works.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does her belly sway?


Yeah


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Did you just call Ada a mammoth?
> 
> I agree she has gotten pretty chonky
> 
> View attachment 5105348


She kinda is, isn’t she!! Look at the depth of those tracks. She looks all grown up now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah


My three legged cat, Gen is always on a diet but she eats what the others leave. We try to stop but she’s quick!
Sparkee is long and lean and cc is about perfect, except she’s a tortis she’ll and is always talking!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My three legged cat, Gen is always on a diet but she eats what the others leave. We try to stop but she’s quick!
> Sparkee is long and lean and cc is about perfect, except she’s a tortis she’ll and is always talking!


I think she looks and feels just fine. She’s only 11 months old though. If it starts to get a little excessive then we will have the talk about her eating habits.

It’s also winter still so it may just be winter weight lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I think she looks and feels just fine. She’s only 11 months old though. If it starts to get a little excessive then we will have the talk about her eating habits.
> 
> It’s also winter still so it may just be winter weight lol.


She’s beautiful


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s beautiful View attachment 5105380


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

What’s in your catch all drawer?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5105381


Beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> So glad you posted this today. I was going to give mine one more shot but not now. The clone I stuck in a glass of water 5 days ago is doing just fine so far. Now I must buy a dome though. The cut piece of shower curtain over a wire rack is a little clumsy.


These cloners obviously work. The pics @manfredo posted after a week were crazy. I think my problem is too dry and too cold but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These cloners obviously work. The pics @manfredo posted after a week were crazy. I think my problem is too dry and too cold but I'm just guessing.


Spray the dome with water as needed.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2022)

I did not want to get up this morning....So, I didn't, lol. But the sun is shining so that is almost better than caffeine. Put the 2 together and yes, I'm awake!!

I have PT later today, and then projects....Maybe I can make some progress with the Blumats. 

I found a spare Rubbermaid tote I can use as my res. I saw someone had their dehumidifier draining back into their res and like that idea. Oh plenty of things to do today. Best get my arse moving.

Happy Monday all!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These cloners obviously work. The pics @manfredo posted after a week were crazy. I think my problem is too dry and too cold but I'm just guessing.


My Aero cloner is at the mercy of ambient temp, no AC or Heater, I go from low 50's to 100+. RH 6-90's %
Run the cloner pretty much 24/7, with just tap water.
Close to 100% success rate.

I wouldn't give up on it, but as C2G says, whatever works


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> My Aero cloner is at the mercy of ambient temp, no AC or Heater, I go from low 50's to 100+. RH 6-90's %
> Run the cloner pretty much 24/7, with just tap water.
> Close to 100% success rate.
> View attachment 5105385
> I wouldn't give up on it, but as C2G says, whatever works


Show off!


----------



## JustRolling (Mar 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Shit....The $30 tote I just bought has a big crack in it....I knew I should have bought a trash can...Ugh! Another trip to Lowes....The hoes!
> 
> Freaking thing says Super durable, guaranteed crack proof... Uh huh, sure it is. And they will put it right back on the shelf.


Morning RIU friends  .Tip for drilling plastic without a holesaw (using in reverse) is to use a wood spade bit . I bought EZpour kits for my gas cans https://ezpourspout.com/product-category/new-products/ (Amazon/eBay has them) and in the directions it says use 1/2” spade bit to make the hole for the yellow push in vents ( can also buy these off eBay and Amazon just make sure they have the ridge around the bottom so they snap in ) as regular twist bits will grab and ruin your can . The holes come out perfect and a can that actually works well .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did not want to get up this morning....So, I didn't, lol. But the sun is shining so that is almost better than caffeine. Put the 2 together and yes, I'm awake!!
> 
> I have PT later today, and then projects....Maybe I can make some progress with the Blumats.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)

/.


Laughing Grass said:


> Show off!


Sorry, but for me the Aero is the easiest, most reliable part of my grow.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> /.
> 
> Sorry, but for me the *Aero is the easiest, most reliable part of my grow*.


I just burnt some veg plants. So I have to me too. How is it even possible to fuck up K and P in veg. Beats the fuck outta me but I did it. LOL I need to up pot and flip to flower. They are more than ready and currently very pissed at me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> /.
> 
> Sorry, but for me the Aero is the easiest, most reliable part of my grow.


I've just lost confidence in my ability to make it work. I dunno, I followed the instructions to the T. So far I've lost like 20 clones and only successfully grown one root. the plant still died lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've just lost confidence in my ability to make it work. I dunno, I followed the instructions to the T. So far I've lost like 20 clones and only successfully grown one root. the plant still died lol.


Have you tried the peat pots yet? EDIT, disregard, poted before I caught up.
Mornin all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Have you tried the peat pots yet? EDIT, disregard, poted before I caught up.
> Mornin all.


I'm using them now. You can sorta see it in the pic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning all.....hows was everyones weekend....hopefully productive....mine was....finally got my middle room sorta cleaned up.....

well woke up this morning to a rainy 62F this morning.......we got heavy storms coming this afternoon....high today 81F.....

well got to the shop already had customers which is nice

now finally breakfast.......bean and cheese taco's......yes please....


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm using them now. You can sorta see it in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 5105409


They're cheap and easy, just like me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> They're cheap and easy, just like me.


I bought a 100 pack on amazing for 19 bucks. 



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00RRUCWA2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)

Ugh gotta go an hour to pain dr just for scripts 

This is not me Florida.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ugh gotta go an hour to pain dr just for scripts
> 
> This is not me Florida.
> View attachment 5105427


Not sure how to feel about that skull but I do know how I feel about the doctors try and make the best of it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm using them now. You can sorta see it in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 5105409


Looks like you might have a bit of Peyronie's going on there - probably just needs Cal Mag.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like you might have a bit of Peyronie's going on there - probably just needs Cal Mag.


I didn't image search that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5105459


I bought it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought it!


What?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


Gonna be toasty on the patio this spring/fall.

I'm special and I deserve it!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 21, 2022)

make sure you have a extra 20lbs tank laying around.......

They drink a lot.
Nice to have, closer to a patio, No smoke and shuts off when your done! love 'em


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> make sure you have a extra 20lbs tank laying around.......
> 
> They drink a lot.
> Nice to have, closer to a patio, No smoke and shuts off when your done! love 'em


We'll pick one up from the tank swap and we have one on the barbecue to swap in if needed.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We'll pick one up from the tank swap and we have one on the barbecue to swap in if needed.


I'm gonna get marshmallows. I can probably walk there in a few months be warm by then! Are there import fees on marshmallows?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm gonna get marshmallows. I can probably walk there in a few months be warm by then! Are there import fees on marshmallows?


lol you can buy marshmallows here.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 21, 2022)

On full a 20 lbs tank will last short of 9 hrs @ 50k BTU


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gonna be toasty on the patio this spring/fall.
> 
> I'm special and I deserve it!
> 
> View attachment 5105508


$500! I should build a few


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't image search that one.


Chicken!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you can buy marshmallows here.


But I bet they have less sugar, and fewer units of freedom :[


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Listen to Jungle Book The Monkey Song - (Smokey Joe &amp; The Kid Remix) by Ramos Correa on #SoundCloud








Jungle Book The Monkey Song - (Smokey Joe & The Kid Remix)


Music is my religion.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chicken!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But I bet they have less sugar, and fewer units of freedom :[


Ours are softer and happier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ours are softer and happier.


Prove it


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But I bet they have less sugar, and fewer units of freedom :[


Yum....I have done marshmallows on my gas stove top in the past...Now I have electric and I have not tried it, but I bet it would get the job done.

I was soooooo unproductive today. I did go to PT and that is about all.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yum....I have done marshmallows on my gas stove top in the past...Now I have electric and I have not tried it, but I bet it would get the job done.
> 
> I was soooooo unproductive today. I did go to PT and that is about all.


My only accomplishment today was making my meals and going shopping. Low effort twinsies!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My only accomplishment today was making my meals and going shopping. Low effort twinsies!


I prefer "Procrastination Twinsies"
It sounds more socially acceptable.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I prefer "Procrastination Twinsies"
> It sounds more socially acceptable.


But spelling procrastination isn't low effort...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New brake pads on my bike. Another glorious dogwalk. Dinner. hmmmm. I get demotivated when I'm alone. And my lunch burrito was someone else's...tofu instead of Carne asada.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But spelling procrastination isn't low effort...


Gotta hand it to ya, OCD made me spell check. Lol


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

Got my caps, I swallowed one for practice, I'll need it. Glad I didn't go a size larger.
Just waiting for the cap holder now. I should see if I can mix some caffeine (or mescalaine) with some of these.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Got my caps, I swallowed one for practice, I'll need it. Glad I didn't go a size larger.
> Just waiting for the cap holder now. I should see if I can mix some caffeine (or mescalaine) with some of these.


6 is a good starting point. Adjust from there.


Unless you're boofing.

Butt that is none of our business.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> 6 is a good starting point. Adjust from there.
> 
> 
> Unless you're boofing.
> ...


I still feel bad for overdosing the homeless with my cookies. They knew they were pot cookies, just weren't ready for it.
They were taking naps (passed out) on their begging spots, getting arrested and dragged off to jail.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I still feel bad for overdosing the homeless with my cookies. They knew they were pot cookies, just weren't ready for it.
> They were taking naps (passed out) on their begging spots, getting arrested and dragged off to jail.


Oh? Yes testing the product first would be in order if gifting is the goal.

I did not count the last handful.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> Oh? Yes testing the product first would be in order if gifting is the goal.
> 
> I did not count the last handful.
> View attachment 5105623


Well, I tested the product, forgot other people have low tolerances.
They probably hadn't got high in quite a while, and I told them they were "good", but they probably misunderstood that as "delicious".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Prove it







__





Happiest Countries in the World 2022






worldpopulationreview.com





Ergo happier marshmallows


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Well, I tested the product, forgot other people have low tolerances.
> They probably hadn't got high in quite a while, and I told them they were "good", but they probably misunderstood that as "delicious".


'Oh dear'


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ours are softer and happier.


You still talking about marshmallows?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> You still talking about marshmallows?


Could be toads


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> You still talking about marshmallows?


Well not now!


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Could be toads
> View attachment 5105647


Who was the first person to figure out if you lick a certain toad you can get high, secondly how many different ones did they have to try to get the right ones?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Who was the first person to figure out if you lick a certain toad you can get high, secondly how many different ones did they have to try to get the right ones?


If regular toads don't taste bad (and they don't) why not lick them all? They have kind of a nice smell to them.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If regular toads don't taste bad (and they don't) why not lick them all? They have kind of a nice smell to them.


I'm not going to ask how you know that...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm not going to ask how you know that...


The same way I know sow bugs have a bitter and piquant taste.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)

Let the ski week begin…


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm totally fucking happy wtf are you talking about?!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Let the ski week begin…


That reminds me, I need a new tent . Probably the green one.
I can stand up, set up in a flash.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm totally fucking happy wtf are you talking about?!


lol that sounds like someone who could be happier.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that sounds like someone who could be happier.


Maybe someone ate his marshmellow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Maybe someone ate his marshmellow.


Freedomallows


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Let the ski week begin…
> View attachment 5105675


I f'n love George, my theme song


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I f'n love George, my theme song


I saw him a dozen times before he got a contract, those were all really good live shows.
He seemed to follow a Budweiser beer truck to various small venues, that was fun. I think they sponsored him for a while.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

Morning






I will cat, I will.....

Happy taco Tuesday! Hope you're all doing good


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> View attachment 5105924


Is it supposed to taste better with sugar in it? I really don't think it does...


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Good chill, morning people. How you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> View attachment 5105924


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it supposed to taste better with sugar in it? I really don't think it does...


I use the stuff in the yellow envelopes, wife is diabetic. I had sugar somewhere and it wasn’t as good imo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it supposed to taste better with sugar in it? I really don't think it does...


maybe with some chocolate and whipped cream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5105930


Tell me you do the pinky finger thing!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tell me you do the pinky finger thing!


Of course, it seems to be unintentional though?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe with some chocolate and whipped cream.


Allergic to chocolate. Most coffee fancy drinks are not for me...


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I use the stuff in the yellow envelopes, wife is diabetic. I had sugar somewhere and it wasn’t as good imo.


Artificial sweeteners definitely have a place. I sometimes bake with half stevia to make recipes a bit kinder to the waistline!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning people. How you?


Not too bad, how about you?
My dad is trying to get a thing for the truck to carry that pretty chair. 
I’m already picking out things for us to do!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Allergic to chocolate. Most coffee fancy drinks are not for me...


Gasp


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not too bad, how about you?
> My dad is trying to get a thing for the truck to carry that pretty chair.
> I’m already picking out things for us to do!


Hell yeah! That's awesome. Keep me updated.

I'm doing alright. Gonna have d&d later, and doing some desk work lazily this morning. Big plans for the day?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Artificial sweeteners definitely have a place. I sometimes bake with half stevia to make recipes a bit kinder to the waistline!


I have to lose weight for these surgeries yay and yay. We don’t eat sweets though and I cook pretty healthy. It’s the snacks that get us, le sigh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Allergic to chocolate. Most coffee fancy drinks are not for me...


 Hot chocolate and baileys is a comfort drink for me. Can you do compound chocolate?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hell yeah! That's awesome. Keep me updated.
> 
> I'm doing alright. Gonna have d&d later, and doing some desk work lazily this morning. Big plans for the day?


 Idk, she’s mowing our yard today. She’s going to be too pooped to party lol supposed to hit 86 today, gulf breeze.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

I went into the drug store without a mask yesterday, first time in almost two years. Had to buy white strips 'cause we don't have to wear masks anymore.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hot chocolate and baileys is a comfort drink for me. Can you do compound chocolate?


What's compound chocolate?  it sounds like more chocolate per square inch. Gotta be bad


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's compound chocolate?  it sounds like more chocolate per square inch. Gotta be bad


Sounds good to me


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went into the drug store without a mask yesterday, first time in almost two years. Had to buy white strips 'cause we don't have to wear masks anymore.


I haven't even considered going into a public store without one. Man...


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk, she’s mowing our yard today. She’s going to be too pooped to party lol supposed to hit 86 today, gulf breeze.


I mean movies and some edibles is also a party. Can you find a sunbeam to lie in, 86?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went into the drug store without a mask yesterday, first time in almost two years. Had to buy white strips 'cause we don't have to wear masks anymore.


The new variant has cases up 36% in NY this week, and they think it will be the next wave. Just wonderful!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's compound chocolate?  it sounds like more chocolate per square inch. Gotta be bad


It's chocolate without cocoa butter.









Compound chocolate - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went into the drug store without a mask yesterday, first time in almost two years. Had to buy white strips 'cause we don't have to wear masks anymore.


It freaks me out a little, not wearing mask. We have to wear them in pharmacy and drs. The dispensary has dropped the requirement for now 
I walk around smiling, showing our teeth right @shrxhky420.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Artificial sweeteners definitely have a place. I sometimes bake with half stevia to make recipes a bit kinder to the waistline!


Sadly some people release insulin in response to artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The new variant has cases up 36% in NY this week, and they think it will be the next wave. Just wonderful!!


As long as it doesn’t give you chocolate allergy, idc lol


curious2garden said:


> Sadly some people release insulin in response to artificial sweeteners.


which ones


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It freaks me out a little, not wearing mask. We have to wear them in pharmacy and drs. The dispensary has dropped the requirement for now
> I walk around smiling, showing our teeth right @shrxhky420.


I'm happily still in my N95. But I am sneaking in a breakfast here soon

YES Chip and Dale are that much fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The new variant has cases up 36% in NY this week, and they think it will be the next wave. Just wonderful!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly some people release insulin in response to artificial sweeteners.


Idk she checks it 4 times a day. I want her to get the one that’s stuck to her and her phone can read it anytime. What do you think if insurance pays for it?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As long as it doesn’t give you chocolate allergy, idc lol
> 
> *which ones*


Me, for one, but many others. Also a number of people utilize alcohol sugars. I am one of those as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I haven't even considered going into a public store without one. Man...





Paul Drake said:


> It freaks me out a little, not wearing mask. We have to wear them in pharmacy and drs. The dispensary has dropped the requirement for now
> I walk around smiling, showing our teeth right @shrxhky420.


Did feel weird, not gonna lie. Still lots of people wearing them in the stores.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk she checks it 4 times a day. I want her to get the one that’s stuck to her and her phone can read it anytime. What do you think if insurance pays for it?


CGMs are GREAT!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm happily still in my N95. But I am sneaking in a breakfast here soon
> View attachment 5105952
> YES Chip and Dale are that much fun.


Wrong Chippendales


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly some people release insulin in response to artificial sweeteners.


True! But some don't and it helps them.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did feel weird, not gonna lie. Still lots of people wearing them in the stores.


I would say less than 5%-10% are wearing them in public here now. Luckily warmer weather is coming.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> True! But some don't and it helps them.


Sorry, I wasn't implying they aren't useful. Simply that not everyone's physiology is the same and it's nice to know if you aren't aware of that and have insulin issues.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Me, for one, but many others. Also a number of people utilize alcohol sugars. I am one of those as well.


I didn’t mean people but other hidden things I may about. Like diet soda ice cream ?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's chocolate without cocoa butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. That's still chocolate 
It makes me sweat, my face gets all splotchy, and my throat gets prickly. I don't want to tempt fate trying. I don't own an epi pen. It* started when I was pretty young, so luckily chocolate has never tasted good to me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It freaks me out a little, not wearing mask. We have to wear them in pharmacy and drs. The dispensary has dropped the requirement for now
> I walk around smiling, showing our teeth right @shrxhky420.




SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. That's still chocolate
> It makes me sweat, my face gets all splotchy, and my throat gets prickly. I don't want to tempt fate trying. I don't own an epi pen. It* started when I was pretty young, so luckily chocolate has never tasted good to me.


Ever have carob? It’s good


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5105966
> 
> SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. That's still chocolate
> It makes me sweat, my face gets all splotchy, and my throat gets prickly. I don't want to tempt fate trying. *I don't own an epi pen*. It* started when I was pretty young, so luckily chocolate has never tasted good to me.


If you have an allergy that effects your throat you should carry an epi pen.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you have an allergy that effects your throat you should carry an epi pen.


Got one for some seafood.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you have an allergy that effects your throat you should carry an epi pen.


Yeah, I should probably go and get a new prescription. Not worth finding out the allergy has gotten worse over the last few years if I do accidentally eat some


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5105968


I have to go to the dentist soon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to go to the dentist soon.


For what


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Shit now I want chocolate


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I should probably go and get a new prescription. Not worth finding out the allergy has gotten worse over the last few years if I do accidentally eat some


Worse, finding out you are allergic to something else. Better to be safe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you have an allergy that effects your throat you should carry an epi pen.


Hmmm... maybe I should go see a doctor. I'm definitely allergic to something. My throat get all weird after eating. Like @Rsawr prickly or something. Get itchy, mucusy (if that's even a word). Sometimes it's worse than others. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> For what


checkup and cleaning.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> checkup and cleaning.


LOL you broke WnB mentioning the dentist!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you broke WnB mentioning the dentist!


Paul posted that smile, it got me thinking...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5105994


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this fine day

woke up this morning to a cool 47F feels good....today's high 73F.....nice and clear skies, better than yesterday sheesh....tornado's to the east, hail in some areas.......just happy everyone is safe and sound....

just started a fresh pot...warm ups coming....

now to get some breakfast in me......


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Cheery good morning To you all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night well maybe not for @LaughingGrass I guess a regular morning will hafta do


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Morning people and I just don't work together.







Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> checkup and cleaning.


My dentist is scary :[


raratt said:


> Morning people and I just don't work together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I feel like my fork touching the plate in the morning is like H-bomb loud, but any other time it is nothing? Is it pressure from all you non-morning people?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morning people and I just don't work together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about evening people?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5106009well maybe not for @LaughingGrass I guess a regular morning will hafta do


 Hot bean water to you Jeff.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hot bean water to you Jeff.


Uhm, not to point this out... But wouldn't hot cocoa ALSO be hot bean water?
















plz don't shoot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uhm, not to point this out... But wouldn't hot cocoa ALSO be hot bean water?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5106018


Is needed to deal with other


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is needed to deal with other View attachment 5106020


Whatcha smoking today Jeff?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whatcha smoking today Jeff?


Nine pound Hammer Keefe


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What about evening people?


Never met any ladies of the evening.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never met any ladies of the evening.


It is your story you tell it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never met any ladies of the evening.


You've lead a sheltered life.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've lead a sheltered life.


Smallish towns all my life. Never really had a need to go search one out, or the money, lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Me, for one, but many others. Also a number of people utilize alcohol sugars. I am one of those as well.


I've gotten used to pure stevia and don't miss sugar at all. Some of it does taste different, I use NOW brand, pure no other additives.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What about evening people?


i plead the 5th over here......the early years of my life.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Smallish towns all my life. Never really had a need to go search one out, or the money, lol.


Not even when you were in the military?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i plead the 5th over here......the early years of my life.....


Most don't admit to their sins after pleading the fifth lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Most don't admit to their sins after pleading the fifth lol.


true...lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Too many extended gaps in my memory to verify or to deny


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not even when you were in the military?


Being married meant something to me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2022)

I had a sojourn at the Mustang Range once. Was in Reno for a trade show and during the break my associate just wanted to gamble. I don't gamble so the 4 hr break was sufficient time to checkout the semi local attractions


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

O I can't help it (meant) something???


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5105966
> 
> SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


>


40,000 Wales hit Japanese Coast or something like that I think it went gaps in memory lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 40,000 Wales hit Japanese Coast or something like that I think it went gaps in memory lol


It was a challenging time to remember anything if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It was a challenging time to remember anything if I remember correctly.


You were there I completely forgot about that lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

glad we didn't get hit by this......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Salvador Dali Museum and Laurie Anderson playing in the ears LSD playing with my brain he ha ha ha he he he good times


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> glad we didn't get hit by this......


 It's getting earlier every year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's getting earlier every year.


it is, one touched down not to far from me

who ever was in this truck defintely got the crap scared out of them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> glad we didn't get hit by this......


Take the very best care of your self and love one's


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Take the very best care of your self and love one's


thanks buddy....


i called a friend of mine this morning up in Lufkin, they got touched but they're ok......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, one touched down not to far from me
> 
> who ever was in this truck defintely got the crap scared out of them


And just in case no one told you this isn't a hold my beer moment lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And just in case no one told you this isn't a hold my beer moment lol


think after that...it would be a where's my moonshine moment......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Being married meant something to me.


Nobody asked if you fucked a hooker lol. You said you've never met one.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nobody asked if you fucked a hooker lol. You said you've never met one.


Wouldn't that be the purpose of meeting one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a sojourn at the Mustang Range once. Was in Reno for a trade show and during the break my associate just wanted to gamble. I don't gamble so the 4 hr break was sufficient time to checkout the semi local attractions


Have you ever been to the red light district in Amsterdam? It's pretty fun, they catcall you if you even make slight eye contact.


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

HAF and learning about what next christmas will be like.









Wartime Farm - Xmas Special


Two historians return to Manor Farm to truly live what it was like in England during Christmas of 1944 when shortages deeply affected the nation.




tubitv.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wouldn't that be the purpose of meeting one?


This conversation has gotten weird. I was making a play on a missing comma and we're talking about sex workers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


I'm thinking the same


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

September 20, 2018. We had more than twenty touch down in my county. One passed right between our houses and dumped a huge piece of river birch on my power line. No lights for 5 daysI took the rest of that tree down right quick. Kind of had a grudge for it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking the same


great stoners think alike huh


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Man, now I am imagining someone going out looking for a good time and ending up in a tornado...


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they got touched but they're ok......


Where did the sex workers touch them?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> Where did the sex workers touch them?


uh no.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

We could talk about blumats. I checked them out. A 5 gallon res would be dry for me in less than 2 days with 6 plants during flower. I already handwater every 2 days so no real automation there. But I want to do a sog style in smaller pots than usual and hand watering would be annoying. I could water from the bottom in a tray I guess....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We could talk about blumats. I checked them out. A 5 gallon res would be dry for me in less than 2 days with 6 plants during flower. I already handwater every 2 days so no real automation there. But I want to do a sog style in smaller pots than usual and hand watering would be annoying. I could water from the bottom in a tray I guess....


Get a 15 gallon tote. That’s what I use. I get about five days in flower with the same number of plants.


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We could talk about blumats. I checked them out. A 5 gallon res would be dry for me in less than 2 days with 6 plants during flower. I already handwater every 2 days so no real automation there. But I want to do a sog style in smaller pots than usual and hand watering would be annoying. *I could water from the bottom in a tray I guess....*



That's how I do it - 6 inch square pots for 4 per sf. I water 88 plants at a time with the flick of a switch. Super quick and easy...


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

__





hypoaspis miles - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nobody asked if you fucked a hooker lol. You said you've never met one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2022)

I just popped beans for the first time in a few years. Blue Dream (Blueberry x Silver Haze). Looking for the winning pheno to take my C99's place. My Cinderella is an awesome plant, it is just too strong and psychedelic. People hardly ever request it and I never smoke it - it is like smoking an uncomfortably strong sativa, doing a bump of coke, then taking a small hit of acid. Too much. Hope one of these little ladies grow up to make papa proud (and lots of $)...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I just popped beans for the first time in a few years. Blue Dream (Blueberry x Silver Haze). Looking for the winning pheno to take my C99's place. My Cinderella is an awesome plant, it is just too strong and psychedelic. People hardly ever request it and I never smoke it - it is like smoking an uncomfortably strong sativa, doing a bump of coke, then taking a small hit of acid. Too much. Hope one of these little ladies grow up to make papa proud (and lots of $)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106125


What medium are you using?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What medium are you using?


Looks like vermiculite.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever been to the red light district in Amsterdam? It's pretty fun, they catcall you if you even make slight eye contact.


Nope, Only been to England, France and Sicily. Besides I was too young


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like vermiculite.


What did you call me?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What medium are you using?


Vermiculite for veg plants and a 75/25 mix of perlite/vermiculite for flowering plants.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I just popped beans for the first time in a few years. Blue Dream (Blueberry x Silver Haze). Looking for the winning pheno to take my C99's place. My Cinderella is an awesome plant, it is just too strong and psychedelic. People hardly ever request it and I never smoke it - it is like smoking an uncomfortably strong sativa, doing a bump of coke, then taking a small hit of acid. Too much. Hope one of these little ladies grow up to make papa proud (and lots of $)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106125


What? If nobody else wants it, I'll take cindy off your hands


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did you call me?


You heard me


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did you call me?


Get that dental appointment made, stat!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope, Only been to England, France and Sicily. Besides I was too young


Bummer  Although the mystique is kinda gone now that weed being legalized everywhere. I was only 19. We didn't get any services, just wandered around and looked in the windows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Get that dental appointment made, stat!


White strips aren't cutting it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Vermiculite for veg plants and a 75/25 mix of perlite/vermiculite for flowering plants.


It almost looks like gravel. Are you able to reuse it?


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

Vermiculite is a naturally occurring mineral that is *perfectly safe when pure*. Unfortunately, an estimated 75 percent of it came from Libby, Montana, where it usually was contaminated with toxic amphibole asbestos. Exposure to asbestos is the main cause of mesothelioma, an aggressive and deadly cancer.

SOIL SMELLS SO GODDAMN GOOOOD though why fuck with weird minerals!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That's how I do it - 6 inch square pots for 4 per sf. I water 88 plants at a time with the flick of a switch. Super quick and easy...
> 
> View attachment 5106116


Impressive. A 12 carrot kit is 24% off at bezo's place. I had no choice but to buy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> Vermiculite is a naturally occurring mineral that is *perfectly safe when pure*. Unfortunately, an estimated 75 percent of it came from Libby, Montana, where it usually was contaminated with toxic amphibole asbestos. Exposure to asbestos is the main cause of mesothelioma, an aggressive and deadly cancer.
> 
> SOIL SMELLS SO GODDAMN GOOOOD though why fuck with weird minerals!


Are you new new or old new?


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> it is mine yo
> Forgot to say strain, Pink LemonadeView attachment 5011907View attachment 5011909View attachment 5011911View attachment 5011912


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you new new or old new?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> Vermiculite is a naturally occurring mineral that is *perfectly safe when pure*. Unfortunately, an estimated 75 percent of it came from Libby, Montana, where it usually was contaminated with toxic amphibole asbestos. Exposure to asbestos is the main cause of mesothelioma, an aggressive and deadly cancer.
> 
> SOIL SMELLS SO GODDAMN GOOOOD though why fuck with weird minerals!


The Libby mine closed a long time ago. Current stocks of verm are quite safe. It's best to use ppe when handling dry vermiculite or Friable material. I masked up this morning to avoid breathing in promix whilst repotting.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

Progress, slow but sure


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you new new or old new?


He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Progress, slow but sureView attachment 5106139


 what size is that tubing?


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

probably considered animal abuse to get your dog that stoned..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Progress, slow but sureView attachment 5106139


Before you assemble, stick a pipet or syringe in the cap and suck the bubbles out. I can still see a few.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

O NO Mr. Bill Odin does not partake


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5106134


The non-answer is not a good sign.


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

Im supposed to answer? Who are you talking to? I'm stoned.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

@lokie did you notice the posting absence from November to Feb? Also working the account in spates of mostly discreet activity. Proper aging prior to TnT?


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @lokie Proper aging prior to TnT?


Like a fine wine, or not.


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The non-answer is not a good sign.


Aloof and inconspicuous.


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

Jesus the paranoia runs deep. I got banned for trolling DaFreak because he called me a peasant.


https://media3.giphy.com/media/dvOxYiPAOx0JbJO82u/giphy.gif?cid=790b76113fb22310107f2cc85c1bc136ed1471e16b5b9acb&rid=giphy.gif&ct=g


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

This kind of a cozy corner of RIU. Protective not paranoid.


----------



## BioScout (Mar 22, 2022)

But be more clear what you want me to do to post? Prove I grow? Prove I smoke? I don't get what the ish is, are you guys sketch of cops? I live in Canada so I don't think that way anymore, what are you sketched out by?


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> But be more clear what you want me to do to post? Prove I grow? Prove I smoke? I don't get what the ish is, are you guys sketch of cops? I live in Canada so I don't think that way anymore, what are you sketched out by?


Penis usually gets a rise out of the natives.

Maybe this can help shed some light on this quandary.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Penis usually gets a rise out of the natives.
> 
> Maybe this can help shed some light on this quandary.
> View attachment 5106149


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> Jesus the paranoia runs deep. I got banned for trolling DaFreak because he called me a peasant.
> 
> 
> https://media3.giphy.com/media/dvOxYiPAOx0JbJO82u/giphy.gif?cid=790b76113fb22310107f2cc85c1bc136ed1471e16b5b9acb&rid=giphy.gif&ct=g


The fuck is wrong about peasants? I come from a fine line of Sicilian peasant stock


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

I could not find any instances of @DaFreak using peasant


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5106151


You could challenge him to a duel.
.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> You could challenge him to a duel.
> View attachment 5106161.


Mine is bigger, I'd win for sure!


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

They are tasty.



OH, nevermind.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> The fuck is wrong about peasants? I come from a fine line of Sicilian peasant stock


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

BioScout said:


> 20 days in Mariupol: The team that documented city’s agony
> 
> 
> MARIUPOL, Ukraine (AP) — The Russians were hunting us down. They had a list of names, including ours, and they were closing in. We were the only international journalists left in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol, and we had been documenting its siege by Russian troops for more than two weeks.
> ...


Maybe you are lost. RIU is an expansive universe all in itself.




__





Rollitup


Marijuana Growing and Cannabis Cultivation resources, Marijuana seeds, thousands of articles for growing cannabis.



www.rollitup.org






If you are interested in the Ukraine war more is undoubtedly in the politics section found here.





Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5106170


*Boom!*


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> The fuck is wrong about peasants? I come from a fine line of Sicilian peasant stock


The Sicilian cast system. Plebeians, Peasants and the Pope.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

what in the __________________


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what in the __________________


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


>


yep......i see the new person is still around....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


>





BudmanTX said:


> yep......i see the new person is still around....


It's me....isn't it......sorry I'm a little sweaty....been skiing my ass off


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

well i was gonna ask him about my cactus........


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep......i see the new person is still around....


Hey! I'm refurbished with OEM parts!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey! I'm refurbished with OEM parts!


i know....lol...and i need some parts exchanged....what happens when you get to my age


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5106177


Nice lamp.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know....lol...and i need some parts exchanged....what happens when you get to my age


OEX


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It almost looks like gravel. Are you able to reuse it?


It is a strange medium - it looks like tiny gold chunks but it is soft and squishy like little sponges. It holds a lot of water while still providing good aeration. One could probably reuse it, but I always like to use fresh medium to avoid any problems. Plus it is very affordable when bought in bulk.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It is a strange medium - it looks like tiny gold chunks but it is soft and squishy like little sponges. It holds a lot of water while still providing good aeration. One could probably reuse it, but I always like to use fresh medium to avoid any problems. Plus it is very affordable when bought in bulk.
> [/QUOTE
> My first biggish grow was in 5 gallon hempy buckets. It was terribly difficult to reuse. I just couldn't get it clean enough to be satisfied. 70 gallons worth.....I moved on from hemp. All that perlite and verm went into my raised veggie beds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

I hate when I embed a reply in a quote. Even worse if you then post it in the wrong thread...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We could talk about blumats. I checked them out. A 5 gallon res would be dry for me in less than 2 days with 6 plants during flower. I already handwater every 2 days so no real automation there. But I want to do a sog style in smaller pots than usual and hand watering would be annoying. I could water from the bottom in a tray I guess....


Just hooked mine up to a 30 gallon res....12 plants, I carrot in each, loop style. We shall see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hate when I embed a reply in a quote. Even worse if you then post it in the wrong thread...


Lol I've done that a few times. My fav is when you author a post but don't actually post it. Then you post it accidently the next time you post in that thread... I do that all the time!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Before you assemble, stick a pipet or syringe in the cap and suck the bubbles out. I can still see a few.


Oh snap...I wondered what the pipette was for. Directions are a bit lacking...I had to watch a few YouTube videos, but none mentioned this...Hopefully using the loop and drawing the air out through the end drain worked...It was actually kind of fun to set up. 

Now if my room is flooded tomorrow, I won't think so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh snap...I wondered what the pipette was for. Directions are a bit lacking...I had to watch a few YouTube videos, but none mentioned this...Hopefully using the loop and drawing the air out through the end drain worked...It was actually kind of fun to set up.
> 
> Now if my room is flooded tomorrow, I won't think so.


That's inside the carrot so there's no physical way to purge air through the feed lines. You'll know in a day or two if you have air in them.

I love this system, it suits my lazy ass.

Edit: I agree the instructions are terrible.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just hooked mine up to a 30 gallon res....12 plants, I carrot in each, loop style. We shall see.
> 
> View attachment 5106199


Filling that res seems like a pain. Unless you have a hose available, which I do not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Filling that res seems like a pain. Unless you have a hose available, which I do not.


You need a submersible pump. My res is just over 5.5 feet up and I can fill it in about five minutes with one.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Filling that res seems like a pain. Unless you have a hose available, which I do not.


Yes it was, and I will use a hose in the future...I only filled it half way today for the test run....

Yep, as LG said, a submersible pump. 

I was going to hook up direct to my RO tank but wanted to be able to add Epsom salt and possibly liquid fertilizer.

LG, have you run anything besides water through yours?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a submersible pump. My res is just over 5.5 feet up and I can fill it in about five minutes with one.
> 
> View attachment 5106221


I thought you used Celsius up there eh


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hate when I embed a reply in a quote. Even worse if you then post it in the wrong thread...


You can edit and fix it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You can edit and fix it.


Not if you don't see it quickly. Also the damage is done lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you used Celsius up there eh


What is 5.5 feet converted to Celsius?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is 5.5 feet converted to Celsius?




Aboot that much


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just hooked mine up to a 30 gallon res....12 plants, I carrot in each, loop style. We shall see.
> 
> View attachment 5106199


CMH lights?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a submersible pump. My res is just over 5.5 feet up and I can fill it in about five minutes with one.
> 
> View attachment 5106221


I Have a few pumps 
Gnarly old tote. Everything's gunked up with nutrient salts..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you used Celsius up there eh


I'm standard ambidextrous  I actually prefer the fahrenheit scale for gardening. Smaller increments.



manfredo said:


> Yes it was, and I will use a hose in the future...I only filled it half way today for the test run....
> 
> Yep, as LG said, a submersible pump.
> 
> ...


Yup, I run all my nutrients (Flora trio and calmag) through the blumats. Silica did cause problems for me so I don't add that to the reservoir.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I Have a few pumps View attachment 5106232
> Gnarly old tote. Everything's gunked up with nutrient salts..


Rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rode hard and put away wet.


My withdrawal from hydro was.....abrupt. I should really deal with that stuff though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My withdrawal from hydro was.....abrupt.


Me too! Best growing decision I ever made. I threw all my gear into the garbage, wish I could have sold it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! Best growing decision I ever made. I threw all my gear into the garbage, wish I could have sold it.


I have a junk man who will take anything with an electrical cord. I just feel so naked rolling up on my bike loaded with this obvious stuff with no good explanation!! I have 6 hid ballasts taking up space too. I cut up all my light hoods with a Sawzall and put them in the trash bit by bit.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> CMH lights?


Those are air cooled HPS, and I just reduced the bulb size...I was running 1100 watt bulbs and swapped them out for 600 watts


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Those are air cooled HPS, and I just reduced the bulb size...I was running 1100 watt bulbs and swapped them out for 600 watts


Never seen an HPS that color.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm standard ambidextrous  I actually prefer the fahrenheit scale for gardening. Smaller increments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I run all my nutrients (Flora trio and calmag) through the blumats. Silica did cause problems for me so I don't add that to the reservoir.


That is a handy thing to be! I kept having to ask Google today setting up the Blumats...
And thanks for the heads up on silica....I'll probably run Epsom and calmag is all.



shnkrmn said:


> My withdrawal from hydro was.....abrupt. I should really deal with that stuff though.


Mine was too and my nutriculture is still taking up space. I keep thinking it would make an awesome cloner, if I ever needed to make 100 clones at a time (I don't). Yep, things can go bad real quick in hydro.

I would like to try a flood and drain setup sometime. Just have had enough floods for a while.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never seen an HPS that color.


I think it's the camera


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a junk man who will take anything with an electrical cord. I just feel so naked rolling up on my bike loaded with this obvious stuff with no good explanation!! I have 6 hid ballasts taking up space too. I cut up all my light hoods with a Sawzall and put them in the trash bit by bit.


What about selling the ballasts online? I thought about selling them on FB marketplace but I didn't like the idea of meeting someone to sell grow equipment. I'm still sketchy about carrying bags of coco into the house, I'm sure my neighbors know what's going on... and they probably smell us smoking up on the patio all the time lol. I bought four cubic feet of perlite from home depot for curbside pickup. I had no idea how big four cubic feet was! Slugging that shit in... nothing to see here. 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/viagrow-4-cu-ft-perlite/1001610514


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What about selling the ballasts online? I thought about selling them on FB marketplace but I didn't like the idea of meeting someone to sell grow equipment. I'm still sketchy about carrying bags of coco into the house, I'm sure my neighbors know what's going on... and they probably smell us smoking up on the patio all the time lol. I bought four cubic feet of perlite from home depot for curbside pickup. I had no idea how big four cubic feet was! Slugging that shit in... nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/viagrow-4-cu-ft-perlite/1001610514


That's why I liked f&d with hydroton and rapid rooters.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I liked f&d with hydroton and rapid rooters.


DWC was the same, I buy my nutrients from Amazon so nobody knew anything.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

One of those ballasts, and there's no telling which one, was emitting electronic interference that was frying my electrical meter. Over and over. I didn't know until I got a knock on the door at the very moment I was making vast quantities of dry ice hash in my kitchen....it was a sympathetic lineman who told me they had to replace my meter three times in 2 months. Then he just looked at me intently and thanked me for my time and walked away. MESSAGE RECEIVED LOUD AND CLEAR.

So there's no way I would sell those. Not ethical.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What about selling the ballasts online? I thought about selling them on FB marketplace but I didn't like the idea of meeting someone to sell grow equipment. I'm still sketchy about carrying bags of coco into the house, I'm sure my neighbors know what's going on... and they probably smell us smoking up on the patio all the time lol. I bought four cubic feet of perlite from home depot for curbside pickup. I had no idea how big four cubic feet was! Slugging that shit in... nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/viagrow-4-cu-ft-perlite/1001610514


EBay is how I would sell used equipment. I have a few items to get rid if myself. 

My buddy was saying "your family is going to go nuts when you die and they have to clean this place out". I certainly hope so!!



shnkrmn said:


> One of those ballasts, and there's no telling which one, was emitting electronic interference that was frying my electrical meter. Over and over. I didn't know until I got a knock on the door at the very moment I was making vast quantities of dry ice hash in my kitchen....it was a sympathetic lineman who told me they had to replace my meter three times in 2 months. Then he just looked at me intently and thanked me for my time and walked away. MESSAGE RECEIVED LOUD AND CLEAR.
> 
> So there's no way I would sell those. Not ethical.


Yeah some of those Chinese ballasts are a little scary. I finally upgraded to some that I can sleep better at night with.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That is a handy thing to be! I kept having to ask Google today setting up the Blumats...
> And thanks for the heads up on silica....I'll probably run Epsom and calmag is all.
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 botanicare turbogardens and a 3x6 flood table. You really can't have a water disaster with f&d. The tray sits above the res and drains directly into it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

I can't believe I hijacked WnB all day with one blumat question. Sorry friends!


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I can't believe I hijacked WnB all day with one blumat question. Sorry friends!


Meh.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I can't believe I hijacked WnB all day with one blumat question. Sorry friends!


Someone had to cover for @Paul Drake she deserves a day off every once in awhile


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Someone had to cover for @Paul Drake she deserves a day off every once in awhile


You went there, eh? Lol

While researching our visitor from earlier today I saw PD called them a sock on Nov 21 last year. How do you all have such fine radar in this regard?? I think I know who you are on the lookout for. I could be wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You went there, eh? Lol
> 
> While researching our visitor from earlier today I saw PD called them a sock on Nov 21 last year. How do you all have such fine radar in this regard?? I think I know who you are on the lookout for. I could be wrong.


Who do you think we are on the look out for?


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who do you think we are on the look out for?


High Rollers?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Money grabbers and backstabbers


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Money grabbers and backstabbers


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

You look freakin' great tonight.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I can't believe I hijacked WnB all day with one blumat question. Sorry friends!


 Just need to throw a pic of bacon and a side of whatever.... then all is normal here!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Someone had to cover for @Paul Drake she deserves a day off every once in awhile


Not feeling too well baby. Hands are killing me. Feel like a steamroller got them.
Do not google image run over by steam roller…


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

So who was the sock?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not feeling too well baby. Hands are killing me. Feel like a steamroller got them.
> Do not google image run over by steam roller…


 
Wishing for some relief for your pain. Good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not feeling too well baby. Hands are killing me. Feel like a steamroller got them.
> Do not google image run over by steam roller…


I'm sorry to hear that. I was hoping you had a good day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I was hoping you had a good day.


Tomorrow will be better eh


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tomorrow will be better eh


Of course it will, although I'm hoping that doesn't mean today was so awful it can't get worse!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wishing for some relief for your pain. Good luck


Wishing I had some of your slamming edibles. Ours here are 10 mg blah. I used to make 2 gram gummies.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wishing I had some of your slamming edibles. Ours here are 10 mg blah. I used to make 2 gram gummies.


That sounds lame. We gotta get you some good edibles. Maybe LG can help us vac seal you some goodies!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds lame. We gotta get you some good edibles. Maybe LG can help us vac seal you some goodies!


I would probably seal my head into the plastic and have to call an ambulance to come cut me out..


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 22, 2022)

Good night tribe. I’m out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2022)

Time to roll the joint


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Good morning beautiful 
I drank two large “cups” of coffee and could go back to sleep


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning





Dude where's my car  

Happy hump day!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting cleaned


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

Cold with freezing rain this morning. Bring on summer!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 23, 2022)

Dogs and mud just love to combine into a whirling dervish of pain 

Good morning, chill ones. Anyone want a dog? Definitely NOT covered in mud...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 23, 2022)

Good morning. We have snow sticking to the ground. Ah, Spring!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night And only two more days of rain and pain gotta love spring time lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Sounds so good when high


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Acapulco gold resin is going to be good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Acapulco gold resin is going to be good.


O my that bring back memories


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning everyone......how are things....

woke up this morning to a brisk 42F this morning, yeah that's chilli enough.....high today 71F and clear skies.....weekend looks even better mid 80"s....ahhhh shorts weather finally

welp fresh pot just made.....warm up a coming

time to get some breakfast in me.......yes you guested it....taco's.....picked up some bacon and egg this morning

on the experimental front.....little one i was working with inside the house turns out to be a male....to keep or not to keep is the question....2 others i have started outside have finally popped up out of there soil.....see what these are gonna do....hmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

and did someone say Acapulco gold...........all i have to say is....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

My fire table is out for delivery!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and did someone say Acapulco gold...........all i have to say is....
> 
> View attachment 5106574


On sale too


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> On sale too


just send it this way...love that stuff.....been a while since i puffed on some


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Acapulco gold resin is going to be good.


Is it the stuff that they call live resin had some Durban Poison oh my goodness it tasted so good so if it is I bet the taste is phenomenal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Hands @Paul Drake how's the hands today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it the stuff that they call live resin had some Durban Poison oh my goodness it tasted so good so if it is I bet the taste is phenomenal


I really like Durban Poison, yeah same stuff. How did you smoke it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hands @Paul Drake how's the hands today?


Not too bad, thanks for asking. I slept in those gloves. They don’t suck and keep my hands warm  just took my meds about an hour ago and they’re kicking in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I really like Durban Poison, yeah same stuff. How did you smoke it?


This little unit Works real well


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This little unit Works real wellView attachment 5106611View attachment 5106612


Nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nice


Had a little glass bubbler that you use with a torch but considering it was glass it did not last in this house lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had a little glass bubbler that you use with a torch but considering it was glass it did not last in this house lol


I understand, three devious cats and a puppy that just doesn’t care…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This little unit Works real wellView attachment 5106611View attachment 5106612


I almost feel compelled to post the that's what she said meme.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost feel compelled to post the that's what she said meme.


That's the spirit!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2022)

Getting a late start today...Didn't sleep well last night.

My accountant called and my taxes are done...Just a little less than I guestimated. 

Heading to the "good" grocery store for some food....Or trying to convince myself to go anyways. Big ol' headache


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Cleaned my puffco


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

Some assembly required  too cold and rainy to do that today.



https://images.homedepot.ca/pdf/1001618666%20-%20ODH%20-%20Online%20Sku%20-Fire%20pit%20Table_FHTS80166C_English%20AI%20-%20Final-pdf.pdf


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

166lbs?!?! I need help!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 166lbs?!?! I need help!
> 
> View attachment 5106660


Buy a decent hand truck too; very very nice to have around


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Yum


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 166lbs?!?! I need help!
> 
> View attachment 5106660


Just take it up in pieces


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Buy a decent hand truck too; very very nice to have around


This is getting expensive. It has to go up four stairs onto the patio. 



Paul Drake said:


> Just take it up in pieces


I think most of the weight is in the stone top. She'll be home by 6ish and help move it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is getting expensive. It has to go up four stairs onto the patio.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the weight is in the stone top. She'll be home by 6ish and help move it.


I thought you were tough......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you were tough......


You wanna fight?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wanna fight?


You don't even drink green tea........not skerd


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't even drink green tea........not skerd


I drink highwhey revolution... you should be


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drink highwhey revolution... you should be


----------



## DCcan (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wanna fight?


Don't let the Canadians scare you, remember who and where you are!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeez leave to have breakfast at Disneyland and come back to the kids squabbling ;D
Next time I'm remaining at Disneyland.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Jeez leave to have breakfast at Disneyland and come back to the kids squabbling ;D


We got into the marshmellows while you were gone....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We got into the marshmellows while you were gone....


I bet caffeine and pot too, huh?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I bet caffeine and pot too, huh?


Not to change the subject, but look away, at the time!

How did you know about the caffeine?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm ready!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

DCcan said:


> *Not to change the subject, but look away, at the time!*
> 
> How did you know about the caffeine?


I've raised three teenagers into sort of successful people (not in jail and not living with me) you can't confuse me with that one! I can juggle multiple subjects!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Jeez leave to have breakfast at Disneyland and come back to the kids squabbling ;D
> Next time I'm remaining at Disneyland.


@DarkWeb started it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb started it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb started it.


Yup I've heard that one too. The response goes, "I don't care who started it. You're both in the bathroom washing the floor, shower and toilet with toothbrushes until you guys figure it out; get louder and it gets worse."


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup I've heard that one too. The response goes, "I don't care who started it. You're both in the bathroom washing the floor, shower and toilet with toothbrushes until you guys figure it out; get louder and it gets worse."


LOL I just had a very similar conversation a minute ago. I think they're going to work it out now


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I just had a very similar conversation a minute ago. I think they're going to work it out now


It's funny how stunned they act when you don't separate them but force them to be closer LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's funny how stunned they act when you don't separate them but force them to be closer LOL


It's not me......I'm not a jerk. It's up to them. I make sure they know that. And I also have a lot of shit to do so......


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Remember she threw ice in her child’s face.
Best mom award for that!
My ex-had 2 young boys and a daughter who was respectful. My ex could hold her purse on the left shoulder and strike the two boys on her right side without missing a beat. They stopped fighting believe you me. Daughter and I behind them high fiving.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *Remember she threw ice in her child’s face.
> Best mom award for that!*
> My ex-had 2 young boys and a daughter who was respectful. My ex could hold her purse on the left shoulder and strike the two boys on her right side without missing a beat. They stopped fighting believe you me. Daughter and I behind them high fiving.


And I bet they shut up and listened


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

I always got I'll give you something to cry about. 

I knew it was a hollow threat!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And I bet they shut up and listened


That’s @curious2garden not that bitch Susie lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always got I'll give you something to cry about.
> 
> I knew it was a hollow threat!


It hurts me more than you is a LIE


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's funny how stunned they act when you don't separate them but force them to be closer LOL


He’s touching me!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s @curious2garden not that bitch Susie lol


I don't think I know Susie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think I know Susie.


@curious2garden is the one who threw the water.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 23, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good morning. Had a nice evening of chamber music with my pianist buddy, drank some scotch, smoked some weed, and caught up a bit. Gonna chill today, literally and figuratively (22f). Ended the evening with this sonata, I love this last movement...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

I swear I hate Bob Dylan


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I swear I hate Bob Dylan


never been much of a fan either....now his son is not so bad


----------



## portfolio (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always got I'll give you something to cry about.
> 
> I knew it was a hollow threat!


We got that too. 

Followed by a hair pull.



My dad did not bluff.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 23, 2022)

why not ...


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think I know Susie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I swear I hate Bob Dylan


I like the song hurricane. It wouldn't sound out of place on the radio today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> We got that too.
> 
> Followed by a hair pull.
> View attachment 5106808
> ...


Really? My mom was the one you had to watch out for. I had my dad wrapped around my finger.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> We got that too.
> 
> Followed by a hair pull.
> View attachment 5106808
> ...


I can still hear the belt whizzing through the loops right before Whack!


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? My mom was the one you had to watch out for. I had my dad wrapped around my finger.


Mom was also no nonsense. NO did not equate to "Ask again later".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Mom was also no nonsense. NO did not equate to "Ask again later".
> View attachment 5106842


You didn't play them against each other? If mom said no I'd tell my dad she said ask your father.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I can still hear the belt whizzing through the loops right before Whack!


LOL same here, run for it!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always got I'll give you something to cry about.
> 
> I knew it was a hollow threat!


Mine was the threat to send me to military school, or to live with my real father. Both scary thoughts.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s touching me!!!


My little sisters favorite, or "he's kicking me". Both were good for a smack.

Kids today don't get smacked enough. No wonder there are school shootings. If those kids knew they would get the shit slapped out of them, they'd think twice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mine was the threat to send me to military school, or to live with my real father. Both scary thoughts.


Dad went so far as to tour some military schools with me along, he chickened out when he found out how much it would cost lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2022)

The philosophy of fulfillment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL same here, run for it!


Oh, no. Running only made it worse. Occasionally, we got to pick our own switch off the tree, which was its own torment. Too thin was too much of a whip, but too thick was no fun, either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning





It's getting pretty white out there again.......ice here but I bet it's snowing at the top  

How's it going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Got my PJ going this morning. There’s a folk singer for


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5107082


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5107082


Ye olde Training Tv!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill ones.


Good morning, I’ll be hit and miss today. I made gluten free dinner but apparently it wasn’t.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning, I’ll be hit and miss today. I made gluten free dinner but apparently it wasn’t.


Damn, feel better soon. That's gotta be uncomfortable:[


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, feel better soon. That's gotta be uncomfortable:[


Some crazy SHIT yo


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

And it's snowing


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, feel better soon. That's gotta be uncomfortable:[


Thank you btw.

@DarkWeb
NO WAY! OH THANK GOD!!!!!! We have warm snow today.

Paul here to help, bookmark it









Your MAX Advantage Forecast


Slick AM weather will improve in the afternoon. More wet & slick weather overnight into early Friday.




www.wcax.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 24, 2022)

Feels good to be among the living this AM after a flu bout (my guess anyway). Tested negative for COVID but had a bout of diarrhea and vomiting with a massive headache. First symptom was a strange palsy-like feeling around my left jaw and feeling a little bit tired. Sure seemed like COVID but didn't last long.

My flu shot didn't work against this one but I'm alive and kicking today.

Happy Thursday. Stay safe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I thought it was Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you btw.
> 
> @DarkWeb
> NO WAY! OH THANK GOD!!!!!! We have warm snow today.
> ...


You didn't believe me? LOL if you really want a forecast......ask a skier  

My boss and I where talking about this yesterday. He thought it was going to be just rain lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Feels good to be among the living this AM after a flu bout (my guess anyway). Tested negative for COVID but had a bout of diarrhea and vomiting with a massive headache. First symptom was a strange palsy-like feeling around my left jaw and feeling a little bit tired. Sure seemed like COVID but didn't last long.
> 
> My flu shot didn't work against this one but I'm alive and kicking today.
> 
> Happy Thursday. Stay safe.


Geez feel better man


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was Friday








Almost as good


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't believe me? LOL if you really want a forecast......ask a skier
> 
> My boss and I where talking about this yesterday. He thought it was going to be just rain lol


joke


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was Friday


I thought I would say happy Friday. Glad I didn’t!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Got my baby skis


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5107091View attachment 5107092


Cross-country skiing and rifle shooting was a weird Olympic event. If you screwed up they made you do laps. I think they first had to qualify in a game of dodge ball.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5107091View attachment 5107092


The first one is @BobBitchen


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Cross-country skiing and rifle shooting was a weird Olympic event. If you screwed up they made you do laps. I think they first had to qualify in a game of dodge ball.


It's hard. I actually love that event. Probably a serious mental game in your head trying to focus and steady a shot after a lap. If you miss you need to do another lap and you know you lost but still have to finish.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The first one is @BobBitchen


Lol..pretty close


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's hard. I actually love that event. Probably a serious mental game in your head trying to focus and steady a shot after a lap. If you miss you need to do another lap and you know you lost but still have to finish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5107094


It makes you faster next time


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's hard. I actually love that event. Probably a serious mental game in your head trying to focus and steady a shot after a lap. If you miss you need to do another lap and you know you lost but still have to finish.


It looked hard. I actually enjoyed watching. The athletes were amazing in all of the events. But I will never understand curling. I bet that event was invented in an alley behind a bar in Wisconsin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It looked hard. I actually enjoyed watching. The athletes were amazing in all of the events. But I will never understand curling. I bet that event was invented in an alley behind a bar in Wisconsin.


It would be more fun to watch if they where in crocs. 


Edit : Spelling of crocks lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It would be more fun to watch if they where in crocks.


I am too high for that sentence. Big muscly men in crock pots curling behind a bar...

High dose edibles for a bad pulled muscle seem to have stretched my reality a bit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It makes you faster next time


Not if there's never a first time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am too high for that sentence. Big muscly men in crock pots curling behind a bar...
> 
> High dose edibles for a bad pulled muscle seem to have stretched my reality a bit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> We got that too.
> 
> Followed by a hair pull.
> View attachment 5106808
> ...


If I acted up during Church services as a kid Mom would either thump me on the noggin or pinch my thigh.
I minded my P's & Q's after that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Feels good to be among the living this AM after a flu bout (my guess anyway). Tested negative for COVID but had a bout of diarrhea and vomiting with a massive headache. First symptom was a strange palsy-like feeling around my left jaw and feeling a little bit tired. Sure seemed like COVID but didn't last long.
> 
> My flu shot didn't work against this one but I'm alive and kicking today.
> 
> Happy Thursday. Stay safe.


Just because you caught the illness doesn't mean the vaccine didn't work. Vaccines reduce the morbidity associated with the illness.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5107091


Leave it to you to find the @BobBitchen skiing Lego! I looked at the Lego Store yesterday at Downtown Disney and I couldn't find him


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


That's a neat croc  they look kinda comfy, never tried one!


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife 



Mornin all, been up since 4:30. Coffee is ready.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Good morning! Well, the gloomidity is through the roof outside, damp n dank.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Leave it to you to find the @BobBitchen skiing Lego! I looked at the Lego Store yesterday at Downtown Disney and I couldn't find him
> View attachment 5107102


I google imaged playskool ski I think


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning all......how's everyone doing this fine day......

well woke up to a chilly 40F this morning, talk about making the ol nips hard...sheesh.....today's high 79F and sunny......

just started another pot....warm up be ready soon

now for some breakfast......oh tacos where ya at....there ya are......"chomp"


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Just because you caught the illness doesn't mean the vaccine didn't work. Vaccines reduce the morbidity associated with the illness.


I understand that. I get every vaccine possible, tetanus, flu, COVID, shingles and I take vitamins C & D. I exercise every day, quit drinking, eat right, and meditate. That's probably why I am kicking today. I am in excellent health for my age but aging is still a bitch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night 


raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5107111
> 
> Mornin all, been up since 4:30. Coffee is ready.


just for you @raratt


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

i take 2 bites and here comes the customers........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5107152
> i take 2 bites and here comes the customers........


Well as long as they are good paying customers may it take you all day to eat it


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well as long as they are good paying customers may it take you all day to eat it


generally all my customers are good, i have a few who pricks and a few who are lets say....hmm


challenging lets say


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

eh i love them all....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i love them all....


Yeah and who are you trying to convince me or yourself lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Okay then we'll just wish you paying customers and none of them hey can I get some air


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah and who are you trying to convince me or yourself lol


i've convince myself a long time ago.......

you know if your in this buisness to long when 20yrs ago you get a customer with a little one, and now you see that same customer and that little one isn't so little anymore....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay then we'll just wish you paying customers and none of them hey can I get some air


i still have customers that ask me that to......i don't mind....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i still have customers that ask me that to......i don't mind....


Well then may you have victory over the arch-nemesis of any garage the dreaded 10 mm socket may be found whenever you look for it


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 24, 2022)

Nap time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time View attachment 5107194


Rest well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

music for nap time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5107152
> i take 2 bites and here comes the customers........


Raise you, Black Forest ham wrap and pepperonis


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Funny memory returns first time cracking open a vw engine block well funny now not so much when you we're not supposed to touch it until the old man was there a very steep learning curve lol ouch why is my ass stinging O yeah memories lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Raise you, Black Forest ham wrap and pepperonis
> 
> View attachment 5107212


that looks yummy.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i love them all....


They seem to keep you well supplied with tortillas and coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They seem to keep you well supplied with tortillas and coffee


yes they do......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that looks yummy.....


I'm a wrap master yo!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Scream yelling at elden ring is not the best for a pulled muscle. But I'd swear the bosses I scream at die faster...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a wrap master yo!
> 
> View attachment 5107230


I made a chicken cesar wrap before. But I'm hungry again.....so I have two homemade jalapeno poppers in the air fryer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I made a chicken cesar wrap before. But I'm hungry again.....so I have two homemade jalapeno poppers in the air fryer.


air fryers are a blessing imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I made a chicken cesar wrap before. But I'm hungry again.....so I have two homemade jalapeno poppers in the air fryer.


WIth bacon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Scream yelling at elden ring is not the best for a pulled muscle. But I'd swear the bosses I scream at die faster...


Everyone is talking about that game recently!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> WIth bacon?


I did a strip on the wrap. But I'm doing panko on the poppers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I did a strip on the wrap. But I'm doing panko on the poppers.


Panko?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Panko?


Panko bread crumbs.






They're good. You should try.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everyone is talking about that game recently!


It's one of the more anticipated games of the last few years, and unlike many recent releases, is living up to the hype. Most get a buggy crappy initial release, and aside from some relatively small changes needed, it was complete on release.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Panko bread crumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Panko breaded cutlets, gravy, biscuits.... now I am hungry, curse you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Panko bread crumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that i might.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that i might.....


I've done a dredge and had them that way before. But I found just pressed into the top of the filling works great and not as much work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've done a dredge and had them that way before. But I found just pressed into the top of the filling works great and not as much work.
> View attachment 5107242


And not deep fried, I'm in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And not deep fried, I'm in.


air fryers do work.......

i make my thick porch chops in them all the time now and days...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And not deep fried, I'm in.


And Greek yogurt


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> air fryers do work.......
> 
> i make my thick porch chops in them all the time now and days...


I'll admit...I only use it sometimes for these and maybe pizza. Not much else.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's one of the more anticipated games of the last few years, and unlike many recent releases, is living up to the hype. Most get a buggy crappy initial release, and aside from some relatively small changes needed, it was complete on release.


No mac support. Wordle it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> air fryers do work.......
> 
> i make my thick porch chops in them all the time now and days...


I love porch chops! . I have an air fryer, but we don't use it very often. Makes kickass hashbrowns


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And Greek yogurt


Just WHY nope nope never nope never mind to each there own poison


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Do any of you play wordle?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love porch chops! . I have an air fryer, but we don't use it very often. Makes kickass hashbrowns


if they are thick kinda....set the air fryer to 500 let it do it's pre thing, season the chop(salt, pepper, little pap, and onion powder)....once the pre-set is done.....put it in for 12min......6 on one side and then six on the other.....then eat......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And Greek yogurt


cream cheese for me....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do any of you play wordle?


Not I said the fly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> cream cheese for me....


Or soft goat cheese


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a wrap master yo!
> 
> View attachment 5107230


I like the shoes although I'd go with these:


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just WHY nope nope never nope never mind to each there own poison


Tastes better, thicker and better for you 



BudmanTX said:


> cream cheese for me....


That's in the mix for the filling


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

the last chops i did


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tastes better, thicker and better for you
> 
> 
> 
> That's in the mix for the filling


You can have my share but you might haft to fight the wife for it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5107256


I'm thinking more like Tekken I could see it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Or better yet Bento Wars lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or better yet Bento Wars lol


or something out of the Fate series...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> or something out of the Fate series...


Ultimate blade works


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

I have no idea what you two are talking about


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea what you two are talking about


What I like to call educational television


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea what you two are talking about


Me either, lets beat them up and steal their lunch money.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me either, lets beat them up and steal their lunch money.


I now she has me thinking of Gants


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No mac support. Wordle it is.


If you have a mac, you were not intending to play popular games... That's just life :[


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do any of you play wordle?


Yup!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If you have a mac, you were not intending to play popular games... That's just life :[


I used to play world of warcraft on a mac.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yup!


I just started playing yesterday.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just started playing yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5107269


It's fun! I remember a few times a week. I am just hoping this makes my favorite hobby of group boggle seem less lame. Cmon pop culture, make me cool!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's fun! I remember a few times a week. I am just hoping this makes my favorite hobby of group boggle seem less lame. Cmon pop culture, make me cool!!


Is boggle like scrabble?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

I have no idea what you two are talking about


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

My sister got me to try wordle, told me it was hard lol. She's mad that I got it in three guesses.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Looks like I'm getting rich on lunch money today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea what you two are talking about


Here's my lunch money


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here's my lunch money
> 
> View attachment 5107275


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is boggle like scrabble?


Yeah, a little bit. Being good at one does tend to help the other, but boggle is a timed word search on a board both people can see. Winner is usually the one who finds the longest words.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Do you take SHIB?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do any of you play wordle?


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, a little bit. Being good at one does tend to help the other, but boggle is a timed word search on a board both people can see. Winner is usually the one who finds the longest words.


I would be good at that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you take SHIB?


Wait let me check.....yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


You would be good at it for sure!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do any of you play wordle?


Every day. And the NYT crossword and spelling bee. Word nerd. Don't get me started on Quordle....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm sensing that you might have to be a good speller to play this game


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm sensing that you might have to be a good speller to play this game


You have 6 tries to guess a 5 letter word. That's all! 

It doesn't take long to play and it gives you that little buzz, especially when you get it in 2 guesses. Like your brain doles out an endorphin cookie.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You have 6 tries to guess a 5 letter word. That's all!
> 
> It doesn't take long to play and it gives you that little buzz, especially when you get it in 2 guesses. Like your brain doles out an endorphin cookie.


Come on now I'm no genius he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Every day. And the NYT crossword and spelling bee. Word nerd. Don't get me started on Quordle....


We should organize a scrabble tournament, and winner gets a grilled cheese!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Come on now I'm no genius he he he ha ha ha he he he


You could do it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You have 6 tries to guess a 5 letter word. That's all!
> 
> It doesn't take long to play and it gives you that little buzz, especially when you get it in 2 guesses. Like your brain doles out an endorphin cookie.


In two guesses would be hard.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> In two guesses would be hard.


I can probably guess the word all right but then I'd have to spell it and I'm screwed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can probably guess the word all right but then I'd have to spell it and I'm screwed


They're only five letter words.

this was todays.



Spoiler


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> In two guesses would be hard.


It takes good feedback from your first guess which reveals right letters and eliminates wrong letters from your keyboard. I've played 70 games and got it in 2 four times. You almost never lose and 4 guesses is meh. And if you don't get it in 4 your stomach starts to flipflop with dread


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're only five letter words.
> 
> this was todays.
> 
> ...


Did you just try it out or have you been playing for awhile?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did you just try it out or have you been playing for awhile?


just started yesterday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're only five letter words.
> 
> this was todays.
> 
> ...


O would you look at that more coffee is needed brb lol (&*$#@[email protected]#) First I've got to learn how to spell and then (*&%$#@#$) acronyms or what ever the hell you call them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did you just try it out or have you been playing for awhile?


I try to get as many vowels out of the way as I can at first. Not sure if that's a good idea but it's worked so far.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

The free letters on Wheel of Fortune. RSTLNE.

Fruit is good. It uses 2 less common vowels.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do any of you play wordle?


Once. Took me too long. I had no idea why people were posting those images of colored blocks.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> just started yesterday.


Try this brain taxer.



*About Sweardle*
Sweardle was invented as a joke parody of Wordle, using "4 letter" swear words instead of 5. Approximately 50 swear words are in use, intentionally selected to not use overtly racist, homophobic or misogynistic words. Each day a random word is selected from the list, so you may get repeats. Undoubtedly some of the words will offend someone, which is not the goal, but neither will I apologise - you can't visit a swear word guessing game and not expect some offensive terms.










Sweardle, the 4 letter word guessing game


Just like Wordle, but with swear words



sweardle.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Try this brain taxer.
> 
> View attachment 5107366
> 
> ...


I failed. I must be a prude


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> prude


 That's 5 letters ......


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> That's 5 letters ......


Don't think I didn't see that... tomorrow's first guess I think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Try this brain taxer.
> 
> View attachment 5107366
> 
> ...


Fuck that game! And wtf is a smeg?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck that game! And wtf is a smeg?


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck that game! And wtf is a smeg?





Spoiler



Smegma is *the thick, white, cheesy substance that collects under the foreskin of the penis*. It's more common in uncircumcised men who don't clean that area well enough. Women can also get smegma in their vaginal area. It's normal to have some smegma.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smegma is *the thick, white, cheesy substance that collects under the foreskin of the penis*. It's more common in uncircumcised men who don't clean that area well enough. Women can also get smegma in their vaginal area. It's normal to have some smegma.


Fumunda cheese.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey come on....I am cooking dinner here! 

lol

I am too....country style ribs slow cooked on the grill...I hope slow cooked...I better go check!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smegma is *the thick, white, cheesy substance that collects under the foreskin of the penis*. It's more common in uncircumcised men who don't clean that area well enough. Women can also get smegma in their vaginal area. It's normal to have some smegma.


zero stars - would not recommend.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5107542


Looking awesome food food hungry


----------



## portfolio (Mar 25, 2022)

sly and the family stone.






enjoy


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

Enjoy this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

Okay it's Friday for real!

Good morning.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 25, 2022)

Have a happy AF Friday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Morning






TGIF!

What's going on?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay it's Friday for real!
> 
> Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smegma is *the thick, white, cheesy substance that collects under the foreskin of the penis*. It's more common in uncircumcised men who don't clean that area well enough. Women can also get smegma in their vaginal area. It's normal to have some smegma.


Got it in two  



Spoiler


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dabs around the firepit tonight, it's going to be cold.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dabs around the firepit tonight, it's going to be cold.


Sounds like fun. Sun, Mon, Tues is gonna be chilly. Lows in the low teens


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning beautiful


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay it's Friday for real!
> 
> Good morning.



Yea Friday. Today is lining up to be a great day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## portfolio (Mar 25, 2022)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning...
> Fred


morning dark star .






enjoy


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

portfolio said:


> morning dark star .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try posting here:




__





Music


Its not just rasta anymore discuss your music



rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

portfolio said:


> morning dark star .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you mean @DarkWeb


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try posting here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sock


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try posting here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we hate Bob Dylan damnit


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

Wake up people


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sock


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

Anyone ever use


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5107725


Are you serious


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got it in two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it in 3 in less than a minute. excellent seed word mentioned yesterday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Got it in 3 in less than a minute. excellent seed word mentioned yesterday.


For some reason when I see your name it says nakedshitheadman lol seriously


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

No offense dude.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> For some reason when I see your name it says nakedshitheadman lol seriously


You can call me that. But Maybe I'm Shane Karman, Dispenser of the Dharma, hmmmmm?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

I been dabbing since 4


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You can call me that. But Maybe I'm Shane Karman, Dispenser of the Dharma, hmmmmm?


That’s better


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No offense dude.


If that could offend me I'd be long gone! I was very high when I made my account.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If that could offend me I'd be long gone! I was very high when I made my account.


High five


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You can call me that. But Maybe I'm Shane Karman, Dispenser of the Dharma, hmmmmm?


My real name was the most common in America the year I was born. It's kind of a burden.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

I might start some clones and tomatoes today. My Blumats still have not kicked in, but the plants were really well watered, like they say too. Maybe I'll turn on the dehumidifier today....The humidity is creeping up!



Paul Drake said:


> No offense dude.


I had a teenager that worked for me back in the day...he use to always say really offensive things, and then say "no offense man" .


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My real name was the most common in America the year I was born. It's kind of a burden.


My avatar is Ichikawa Danjuro IX. He was the hottest kabuki star of the late 19th century. Now that's a name!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My real name was the most common in America the year I was born. It's kind of a burden.


Nice to meet you I’m Paul Drake. Not sure when I was born or where


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nice to meet you I’m Paul Drake. Not sure when I was born or where
> View attachment 5107735


If you are really Paul Drake you could discover the answers.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If you are really Paul Drake you could discover the answers.....


My mom is Hedda Hopper, but she’s dead.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If you are really Paul Drake you could discover the answers.....


I need Della and Perry to help though 

this ww2


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If you are really Paul Drake you could discover the answers.....


I’ve got a Perry Mason sticker on my bong from my wife.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

What day is it?
Anyone watching bb?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 25, 2022)

A smooth voiced man is laying pipe in my basement. This could be the start of a joke....

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You can call me that. But Maybe I'm Shane Karman, Dispenser of the Dharma, hmmmmm?


I always see it as shAnkErmAn. Don't mess with ya!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents......hows everyone doing

woke up this morning to a chill of 43F, not bad....should be a beautiful day...high today 87F....and the weekend is gonna be about the same too....

just made a fresh pot....so warm ups a coming

now for some breakfast, and catch up on some emails and some news........bean and cheese tacos to start


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A smooth voiced man is laying pipe in my basement. This could be the start of a joke....
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I always see it as shAnkErmAn. Don't mess with ya!


You are 100% correct!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I always see it as shAnkErmAn. Don't mess with ya!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A smooth voiced man is laying pipe in my basement. This could be the start of a joke....
> 
> Good chill, morning people.


How smooth is his butt crack though????


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents......hows everyone doing
> 
> woke up this morning to a chill of 43F, not bad....should be a beautiful day...high today 87F....and the weekend is gonna be about the same too....
> 
> ...


Damn, heat at night and AC during the day weather! 

Winter is returning here for a few days.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> How smooth is his butt crack though????
> 
> View attachment 5107774


Thanks


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, heat at night and AC during the day weather!
> 
> Winter is returning here for a few days.


yeah down this direction we are starting to warm up....this weekend high 40's and upper 80's......next week we are gonna get our for 90's......basically we are hitting spring for us....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Got it in 3 in less than a minute. excellent seed word mentioned yesterday.


Are we talking about wordle or sweardle? 

Took me five on wordle today


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

I called myself a prude after failing sweardle yesterday. So that was my first guess this in wordle this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I called myself a prude after failing sweardle yesterday. So that was my first guess this in wordle this morning.


We both got the same starting letters


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

I got one more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got one more.
> View attachment 5107778


forgot the P lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got one more.
> View attachment 5107778


you got "dirty" in there


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You can call me that. But Maybe I'm Shane Karman, Dispenser of the Dharma, hmmmmm?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I love graceland! 

I think I was singing diamonds on the soles of her shoes before I could walk.


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2022)

lokie said:


>


What's in a name?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

What wait a minute I O nevermind not to bad


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol you mean @DarkWeb


No they didn't


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I've always loved that song.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

You are doing what to who and for what reason


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are doing what to who and for what reason


I'm not telling


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not telling


Thanks


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> laying pipe in my basement.


A euphemism?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> A euphemism?


Nope! Free copper!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm done waiting I've waited for two days I can't help it it has been asking for it really it has


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

Aww there it isssssss lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Did you just


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you just


Nope but two hits in and this happened


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope but two hits in and this happened View attachment 5107901


I'd eat that


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

I've been a busy beaver....loli-popped 8 plants (4 more to go), made clones, started a dozen tomato plants, treated my gals with Regalia and Venerate...and I haven't even gotten stoned yet!

But I have rosin on my mind and will fire up the press later, I'm thinking!! Maybe pizza night too  In that order


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

Well that says springtime to me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've been a busy beaver....loli-popped 8 plants (4 more to go), made clones, started a dozen tomato plants, treated my gals with Regalia and Venerate...and I haven't even gotten stoned yet!
> 
> But I have rosin on my mind and will fire up the press later, I'm thinking!! Maybe pizza night too  In that order


And the shoulder how's it holding up?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the shoulder how's it holding up?


It is pretty tender... I have to baby it. PT has helped just a little....Just doing some really mild stretching, heat, ice and massage. I need to get busy and find a different doctor. I have been procrastinating! There's very few around here that can or will replace a shoulder.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that says springtime to me View attachment 5107908


Winter is making a comeback here this weekend... Definitely early Spring craziness.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is pretty tender... I have to baby it. PT has helped just a little....Just doing some really mild stretching, heat, ice and massage. I need to get busy and find a different doctor. I have been procrastinating! There's very few around here that can or will replace a shoulder.


I can finally use most of my shoulder after falling on the ice in January, some parts haven't moved in 2 months.
Things like reaching up or behind and turning my hand are a new agony, but gaining strength every day.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2022)

Anyone else putting dab on the inside of rolling papers? They burn great, really evenly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone else putting dab on the inside of rolling papers? They burn great, really evenly.
> 
> View attachment 5107977


What's the technique?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the technique?


I just add couple drops of alcohol to dab and let it dissolve overnight, spread it with a watercolor brush, dries in a flash


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just add couple drops of alcohol to dab and let it dissolve overnight, spread it with a watercolor brush, dries in a flash









Sounds like I'm gonna have to try that


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is pretty tender... I have to baby it. PT has helped just a little....Just doing some really mild stretching, heat, ice and massage. I need to get busy and find a different doctor. I have been procrastinating! There's very few around here that can or will replace a shoulder.


Consider going to the big city for the surgery and get followed by a local orthopod. That would give you a wider net to cast in terms of a specialist.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I can finally use most of my shoulder after falling on the ice in January, some parts haven't moved in 2 months.
> Things like reaching up or behind and turning my hand are a new agony, but gaining strength every day.


Sounds like a Slap injury. Google it and see what you think.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Consider going to the big city for the surgery and get followed by a local orthopod. That would give you a wider net to cast in terms of a specialist.


Wanna get high beautiful?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wanna get high beautiful?


Always


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Always


Pal


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Always


Come on rawrs you too


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a Slap injury. Google it and see what you think.


I’ve given SLAP injuries before.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve given SLAP injuries before.


The way you fxed that elbow you're lucky you don't have one.
Edited to add; Based on your pathology you may not have discovered that you do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 25, 2022)

Dabbed Alcapulco and I’m about to crash. Watching a Perry I haven’t seen in a while.
Love this strain. Mellows me out.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Consider going to the big city for the surgery and get followed by a local orthopod. That would give you a wider net to cast in terms of a specialist.


 I'll probably have to switch my insurance to a PPO. I currently have an HMO and am stuck staying in network. If I had a PPO I could have a lot more options. Which reminds me, I need to do my exercises. 

My current struggle is finding a pair of eyeglasses that i can tolerate. I just ordered 2 more pair, one of which are prescription readers. At least they gave me credit for the last pair.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a Slap injury. Google it and see what you think.


I was thinking it sounds like a tear too...Those were the symptoms when I tore my rotator cuff in my other shoulder, from a fall. Hopefully it heals on it's own!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking it sounds like a tear too...Those were the symptoms when I tore my rotator cuff in my other shoulder, from a fall. Hopefully it heals on it's own!!


A rotator cuff tear is different from a slap injury. You can sometimes get away with not repairing a rotator cuff but slap injuries can't heal on their own. I really wish they could.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A rotator cuff tear is different from a slap injury. You can sometimes get away with not repairing a rotator cuff but slap injuries can't heal on their own. I really wish they could.


I am skittish of a shoulder replacement because my rotator cuff repair was so tough. Not to mention a bunch of doctors have told me replacement sucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am skittish of a shoulder replacement because my rotator cuff repair was so tough. Not to mention a bunch of doctors have told me replacement sucks.


I'll add my voice to shoulder replacement sucks. But if you need a slap repair you might as well do the total shoulder. It's the same recovery and you'll be done. But get the best of the best in NYC proper to do it. Anyone could follow you after.

You are so active and young for your age it would be beneficial to you. But it will be unpleasant. However in a year it will be so much better, assuming you get the right surgeon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'll probably have to switch my insurance to a PPO. I currently have an HMO and am stuck staying in network. If I had a PPO I could have a lot more options. Which reminds me, I need to do my exercises.
> 
> My current struggle is finding a pair of eyeglasses that i can tolerate. I just ordered 2 more pair, one of which are prescription readers. At least they gave me credit for the last pair.


I switched to a PPO as well to keep my pcp.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

Dabbing lemon og kush and waiting for speech… Also looking at weiners


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Morning






Happy weekend! Should hit 50° today. 

How's your day going?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


53 now on the way to 85, which may mean 90, like yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, 53 now on the way to 85, which may mean 90, like yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> 53 now on the way to 85, which may mean 90, like yesterday.


Monday high is gonna be 25°


----------



## DCcan (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Monday high is gonna be 25°


WTF! More snow too. I don't check the weather, so it's just 
15-35mph winds, 21f, 4 inches of snow that Monday night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> WTF! More snow too. I don't check the weather, so it's just
> 15-35mph winds, 21f, 4 inches of snow that Monday night.


It's not over. Last week was fake spring lol


----------



## DCcan (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not over. Last week was fake spring lol


Just a dusting to celebrate mud season.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Monday high is gonna be 25°


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Just a dusting to celebrate mud season.


4" of snow on top of 12" of crusty mud!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes it is but what wait a minute I half to work on a minivan Some bullpucky I'm just saying


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes it is View attachment 5108259but what wait a minute I half to work on a minivan View attachment 5108260Some bullpucky I'm just saying


I am playing mechanic today too, helping a friend with a front brake job. He has a heated garage, but no tools...I have tools, but no heat. I might just throw my jack and a few tools on the truck and go to him. Just rotors and pads on a Corolla...Shouldn't be terrible, I have already done it twice before for him. 

Snow here tomorrow too....I'm going to cook a whole chicken with stuffing and mashed taters and gravy and get fat!!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

No call back for this expensive drill and bits the plumber left at my house, and no call back from the office about what I should do with. Pawn shop here I come! (I kid, it's the man's livelihood, I will wait for their call)

How you?


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2022)

I think my Blumats might be starting to drink a little water from the res....It's down slightly from yesterday. I hooked up a dehumidifier yesterday so that will speed things up on the drying out front. 

I just hope they work!!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think my Blumats might be starting to drink a little water from the res....It's down slightly from yesterday. I hooked up a dehumidifier yesterday so that will speed things up on the drying out front.
> 
> I just hope they work!!


Automation!!! So cool. So has it been easy so far?


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No call back for this expensive drill and bits the plumber left at my house, and no call back from the office about what I should do with. Pawn shop here I come! (I kid, it's the man's livelihood, I will wait for their call)
> 
> How you?


I had some lawn work done last spring. Those guys left behind some tools too.

I called them to let them know I would leave them at the top of the driveway and they could pick them up any time.

After a month went by I put the tools in the barn.

It may be they were too embarrassed to return, seeing how they broke a tree limb out of one of my crapemyrtlr trees..
This is not my tree but one very much older than this. Now it has 1 less limb.

Dumb fucks hit it with a riding mower.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> I had some lawn work done last spring. Those guys left behind some tools too.
> 
> I called them to let them know I would leave them at the top of the driveway and they could pick them up any time.
> 
> ...


How do you manage to hit a whole tree with a riding mower? Beer-hat landscaping cut you a good offer?

I hope the tree itself is still blooming. I have never seen one. So pink! I kinda want one for my yard


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How do you manage to hit a whole tree with a riding mower? Beer-hat landscaping cut you a good offer?
> 
> I hope the tree itself is still blooming. I have never seen one. So pink! I kinda want one for my yard



They are hardy trees. Passers by will not even know that limb is missing.
Being as old as it is there are many limbs.

The only reason I know he broke it is that I watched him do it. His riding skill needs to be worked on.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How do you manage to hit a whole tree with a riding mower? Beer-hat landscaping cut you a good offer?
> 
> I hope the tree itself is still blooming. I have never seen one. So pink! I kinda want one for my yard


They sure are pretty.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

This advertising is starting to work even though it pisses me off.

wonder how well this works?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This advertising is starting to work even though it pisses me off.
> 
> wonder how well this works?


Don't you hate when you start thinking about an ad? Like "uh oh, they found my algorithm, I am about to begin hemorrhaging money"


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Don't you hate when you start thinking about an ad? Like "uh oh, they found my algorithm, I am about to begin hemorrhaging money"


YES! But I don’t have money to play with


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Automation!!! So cool. So has it been easy so far?


Yes it was easy to set up. The hardest part is the lack of directions, but there are YouTube videos...In fact i just watched another 20 minute one on troubleshooting to make sure I did everything right. 

You have to get your soil really wet for set up, so I am just getting to the point where they should start working, and I may have to adjust them. 

Yesterday I rigged up my dehumidifier so it drains into the res...It is almost at ceiling level. Trying to get as automated as possible!!

Yesterday i loli popped them all and started some clones from the cuttings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s been in the 80s for the past week. Now we’ve got the heat on.
How’s Arizona, warm always?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes it was easy to set up. The hardest part is the lack of directions, but there are YouTube videos...In fact i just watched another 20 minute one on troubleshooting to make sure I did everything right.
> 
> You have to get your soil really wet for set up, so I am just getting to the point where they should start working, and I may have to adjust them.
> 
> ...


How’s your shoulder?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Where is everyone


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where is everyone


There


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

Trying to move the dog out of the bed to nap.
Wyd


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Trying to move the dog out of the bed to nap.
> Wyd


Went to the spa


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Went to the spa


Manicure?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

About to pass out. We got up at 3:00


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Manicure?


Haircut


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Haircut


I go to great clips


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I go to great clips


I don't even know where the closest one would be.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Before:


After:


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Man it's hopping in here  

Hope you all are enjoying the warmer weather. I'm going to get wood


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where is everyone


I was cooking to impress someone... I think it worked!


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

I was napping.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was napping.


I'm impressed!


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was cooking to impress someone... I think it worked!


That sounds hot.

Does this have anything to with laying pipe?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> That sounds hot.
> 
> Does this have anything to with laying pipe?
> 
> View attachment 5108629


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was cooking to impress someone... I think it worked!


What'd ya cook?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd ya cook?


Wings and grilled cheese and cannabutter (lol lesson time). we were super high, lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> That sounds hot.
> 
> Does this have anything to with laying pipe?
> 
> View attachment 5108629


No, but there was a crew grinding a stump out back while we were cooking


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 27, 2022)

Good chill, morning people.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 27, 2022)

Who's cooking breakfast this AM?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Morning






It's sunny and snowing out. Come on winter.....





How's everyone doing today?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Who's cooking breakfast this AM?


Nothing in the house but eggs. Oh well


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Who's cooking breakfast this AM?


Whoever asks first! You


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Good morning. Sleeping in is great except for the caffeine headache!

There’s a white egret out here raising her babies. They’re still part baby brown but they’re turning white. Very cute.

Step-grandmother died at 95 yesterday. Was never a grandma type but a better woman than my grandfather deserved.

I’m cold and wino is out working in the yard. She’s nuts, obviously


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. Sleeping in is great except for the caffeine headache!
> 
> There’s a white egret out here raising her babies. They’re still part baby brown but they’re turning white. Very cute.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your step grandma  95 is a damn good run.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry to hear about your step grandma  95 is a damn good run.


Thanks brother 
What are you cooking today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks brother
> What are you cooking today?


A nice steak and asparagus for lunch and potato leek soup for dinner. But I might swap that and do the steak for dinner. Definitely salad too. 

What's your plan?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. Sleeping in is great except for the caffeine headache!
> 
> There’s a white egret out here raising her babies. They’re still part baby brown but they’re turning white. Very cute.
> 
> ...


 I’m sorry


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> steak and asparagus


That was last nights dinner.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5108819


Is it warm?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5108819


I was trying to figure out how that dab rig worked......blonde moment


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was trying to figure out how that dab rig worked......blonde moment


I though it was a pot of beans at first


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A nice steak and asparagus for lunch and potato leek soup for dinner. But I might swap that and do the steak for dinner. Definitely salad too.
> 
> What's your plan?


The dishes lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5108819


can we roast marshmallows dipped in cannabutter? *yes, it burns some of the high off, yes still worth


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5108819


What is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is it warm?


Not yet. It was 25 and windy last night. Snowing today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet. It was 25 and windy last night. Snowing today.


Is the heater warm though? lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was trying to figure out how that dab rig worked......blonde moment


drop a big chunk of bubble hash in there when it’s not windy!



Paul Drake said:


> What is it?


fire table.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is the heater warm though? lol


if there was no wind I think it would have been perfect.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> can we roast marshmallows dipped in cannabutter? *yes, it burns some of the high off, yes still worth


i don’t think you want to cook on it. It would be a pain to clean the glass beads.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if there was no wind I think it would have been perfect.


Ours is the same way. Nice if it's calm. Mine is like this.






Paid $20 for it with a full tank


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i don’t think you want to cook on it. It would be a pain to clean the glass beads.


Awww, fiiiiine, I'll just use wood like some kind of caveman...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ours is the same way. Nice if it's calm. Mine is like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stole that from the bar!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

@Laughing Grass you missed nothing this weekend. I was talking to myself most of the time


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You stole that from the bar!!!


Nah, friend enclosed his patio. Basically made me pay for the tank lol

Well technically it was his father in laws patio.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass you missed nothing this weekend. I was talking to myself most of the time


We have seats behind the 1*-way glass, not to worry. You weren't alone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You stole that from the bar!!!


lol those are what they use at the bars here too. You see all the smokers huddled around them in the winter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass you missed nothing this weekend. I was talking to myself most of the time


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not yet. It was 25 and windy last night. Snowing today.


I meant the firepit thingy.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We have seats behind the 2-way glass, not to worry. You weren't alone.


LOL



Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5108826


I did.......I got a haircut and wood


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got a haircut and wood


At the same time...?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I did.......I got a haircut and wood


Was the wood contingent on the haircut?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I meant the firepit thingy.....


The wind was too strong for it to radiate any heat. I don’t think theses are designed to work very well below freezing


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The wind was too strong for it to radiate any heat. I don’t think theses are designed to work very well below freezing


I have the 7 foot tall kind. It has to be calm and 40 degrees to make a difference.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> At the same time...?


Haircut first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have the 7 foot tall kind. It has to be calm and 40 degrees to make a difference.


LOL I know they probably only work well at sundown in south Florida


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. Sleeping in is great except for the caffeine headache!
> 
> There’s a white egret out here raising her babies. They’re still part baby brown but they’re turning white. Very cute.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you everyone. My grandmother died at 46. Step-gm lived to be twice that. Kinda crazy.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5108829


Did you get the auto repairs done yesterday?

I helped a friend do a front brake job...Pads and rotors, and my back feels it today. 

About to make bacon and eggs, and then later I am cooking a Perdue over stuffer chicken, and making stuffing and mashed taters and gravy, of course. It is snowing so perfect comfort foods!! The high for tomorrow is 20 degrees...WTF??!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you get the auto repairs done yesterday?
> 
> I helped a friend do a front brake job...Pads and rotors, and my back feels it today.
> 
> ...


Possible 3" to 6" here in the mountains


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you get the auto repairs done yesterday?
> 
> I helped a friend do a front brake job...Pads and rotors, and my back feels it today.
> 
> ...


The Miner engineering project known as exhaust is done lol There's a major case of T-Rex syndrome going on over here today


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The Miner engineering project known as exhaust is done lolView attachment 5108838 There's a major case of T-Rex syndrome going on over here today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you get the auto repairs done yesterday?
> 
> I helped a friend do a front brake job...Pads and rotors, and my back feels it today.
> 
> ...


how are your blumats doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> how are your blumats doing?


How’s your weed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s your weed?


Happy and healthy. One week of flowering done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy and healthy. One week of flowering done
> 
> View attachment 5108851


Very nice


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

I have a dozen blumats coming tomorrow. I won't be using them right away. But I have 6 plants in veg that I can flower in 4 weeks. I'll play with them then.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy and healthy. One week of flowering done
> 
> View attachment 5108851


Marry me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Another one for @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you get the auto repairs done yesterday?
> 
> I helped a friend do a front brake job...Pads and rotors, and my back feels it today.
> 
> ...


Sunday roast chicken here too! No stuffing. Spuds and broccoli. Maybe some salted caramel ice cream.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 27, 2022)

breakfast sandwich with cheesy eggs and bacon. Tummy so happy


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> breakfast sandwich with cheesy eggs and bacon. Tummy so happy


Chicken tenders are really good on breakfast sandwiches


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Mmmmmmm lunch


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmm lunch
> View attachment 5108867


Marry me!
No wait you have kids


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Marry me!
> No wait you have kids


LOL I thought it'd be the penis that got in the way


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

The comment slipped man that looks bad


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

The Damn stuffy gets a nap before meand yes I'm jealous lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Back at you @Paul Drake


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I thought it'd be the penis that got in the way


No you can keep it


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Back at you @Paul DrakeView attachment 5108886







Nap time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

And here just for you 


Paul Drake said:


> Nap time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Going to go visit the garage forgotten something wink wink


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Can’t sleep


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Love this


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> how are your blumats doing?


I don't think they are working yet....although my soil still has some moisture. I might dial a few of them up a notch...I backed them all off 2 notches at set up. My res did go down slightly yesterday and I thought they were kicking in, but it hasn't gone down any more. I have less than 2 weeks to dial them in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

What are you doing


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you doing View attachment 5108918


He probably gets a little jealous when the grandkids are there...Until they play with him anyways.

Chicken is in the oven, stuffing's made, potatoes peeled...I have not cooked a whole chicken in a long time...Over a year!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 27, 2022)

Soup with the bones later?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He probably gets a little jealous when the grandkids are there...Until they play with him anyways.
> 
> Chicken is in the oven, stuffing's made, potatoes peeled...I have not cooked a whole chicken in a long time...Over a year!


He doesn't give them much choice unless there sitting on grandma's lap lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Should here the teapot go off when they are napping lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Should here the teapot go off when they are napping lolView attachment 5108974








Give him a scoobie snack for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Give him a scoobie snack for me


Will do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Peanut butter on a bone going to have to do though


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Peanut butter on a bone going to have to do though


Whatever he likes....he's a good buddy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatever he likes....he's a good buddy


He is my baby boy he is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

O yeah he's also a strate-up Scooby-Doo lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yeah he's also a strate-up Scooby-Doo lol


Every time I see a picture that's what I see.....Scooby


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yeah he's also a strate-up Scooby-Doo lol


Here's your new "hehehehehe" 






Save that and add it as needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Every time I see a picture that's what I see.....Scooby


Well think Scrappy-Doo until he's Arch Enemy the frog or the cardboard box lightning and thunder squeaky tree limbs I could go on and then it's straight up Scooby-Doo lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

@curious2garden hasn't checked in yet today. Probably Disneyland'ing it up 



Or trimming


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

I vote for Disneyland


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Spaghetti is getting close


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Spaghetti is getting closeView attachment 5109025


I'd bet if you did a gluten free noodle @Paul Drake would marry you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't know what I was thinking  good thing though I don't want to be arrested for polygamy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

For the inquiring mind the wife said she ain't sharing even if they were gluten free we don't know what that means about her husband though


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know what I was thinking View attachment 5109026 good thing though I don't want to be arrested for polygamy


Me either!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 27, 2022)

So tired. Happy that Perry is on…
Catch you in the morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So tired. Happy that Perry is on…
> Catch you in the morning.View attachment 5109029


Coffee in the morning then future not ex- fiance


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee in the morning then future not ex- fiance


Hay dumb-ass she did not ask you Oh oh shit my bad I'm going back to cooking


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2022)

I feel am so fat right now! 




Olives are a vegetable, right??


----------



## manfredo (Mar 27, 2022)

I cooked the chicken upside down. Never even noticed til I went looking for the pop up timer. I guess it didn't hurt anything much. Probably made the white meat a little greasy since I cooked it in a bag.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I cooked the chicken upside down. Never even noticed til I went looking for the pop up timer. I guess it didn't hurt anything much. Probably made the white meat a little greasy since I cooked it in a bag.
> 
> View attachment 5109049


You stoner


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You stoner







SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5109134
> 
> View attachment 5109133
> 
> ...


Talking about stoners he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2022)

@shrxhky420 been or are you going to any fun events?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Good morning beautiful. I need coffee and I should accidentally wake her up. Still can’t pour the water in there without making a mess.

Happy 83 degrees Monday.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @shrxhky420 been or are you going to any fun events?


Good morning coffee sir and a wake n bake.
Let's see... mamashark is getting a year younger, next week. We were going to a concert on Friday but we canceled. 
we'll party here instead. Then beach day Saturday.
The 7th were going to a Warriors, Lakers game.
It's 330 am. I'm wide awake might as well start my day.

  

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning coffee sir and a wake n bake.
> Let's see... mamashark is getting a year younger, next week. We were going to a concert on Friday but we canceled.
> we'll party here instead. Then beach day Saturday.
> The 7th were going to a Warriors, Lakers game.
> ...


Tell her happy birthday


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tell her happy birthday


I will. Good morning. How's it going? What's on the agenda?
Where is your chair? We need to pimp that bitch out!

SH420


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Gee, I just got followed by Alice Hot.
Just joined and is looking for members online....... 
Anyone else yet?

Happy Monday.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Gee, I just got followed by Alice Hot. Just joined and is looking for members online....... Anyone else yet?
> Happy Monday.


lol, me too just now, I wonder just how "hot"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, me too just now, I wonder just how "hot"


You need @neosapien to ask her for nudes

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I will. Good morning. How's it going? What's on the agenda?
> Where is your chair? We need to pimp that bitch out!
> 
> SH420


I’m trying to get the house cleaned while sitting lol idk if it’s easier or more difficult.
There’s a major insurance problem, they think I’m someone else with the same name and married to Phil. They said it would be screwed up for probably a month. I said whoa buddy I’m waiting on a chair. He said sorry I don’t see anything.
My dad is looking for a lift for the chair on the truck.
There are so many festivals happening, it’s that time of year.
Love you brother


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning






It's all white again  

Happy Monday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

1° outside


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, me too just now, I wonder just how "hot"




This @Alice Hot ?

￼



Alice has been busy since early this morning.



Following 35 members in just 2 hours.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Shucks...... Thought I might have been special.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> This @Alice Hot ?
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


123 members now


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2022)

Who will take one for the team and check out Alice's website?



@Laughing Grass ?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 123 members now


 Like a fity cent hoe makin 10$ an Hr


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

I can’t stand Will Smith. Never have liked that guy.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Who will take one for the team and check out Alice's website?
> 
> View attachment 5109249
> 
> @Laughing Grass ?


Ask Paddy says BK


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t stand Will Smith. Never have liked that guy.


I would have done the same....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Who will take one for the team and check out Alice's website?
> 
> View attachment 5109249
> 
> @Laughing Grass ?


lol takes you to a site called Sinder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I don't think they are working yet....although my soil still has some moisture. I might dial a few of them up a notch...I backed them all off 2 notches at set up. My res did go down slightly yesterday and I thought they were kicking in, but it hasn't gone down any more. I have less than 2 weeks to dial them in.


From my experience their instructions do not provide enough flow for weed plant.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Who will take one for the team and check out Alice's website?
> 
> View attachment 5109249
> 
> @Laughing Grass ?


She’s taken by padwun already guys. Step off


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2022)

Ugh fuck mondays


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ugh fuck mondays
> 
> View attachment 5109268


He pulled some shit on his big night. I’ll never forget this violence over a joke. Everyone knows about her hair. It was a funny joke. Don’t break Chris Rock in half.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He pulled some shit on his big night. I’ll never forget this violence over a joke. Everyone knows about her hair. It was a funny joke. Don’t break Chris Rock in half.


He slaps like a little bitch too I might add  Chris took it like a champ and carried on with the show


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He pulled some shit on his big night. I’ll never forget this violence over a joke. Everyone knows about her hair. It was a funny joke. Don’t break Chris Rock in half.


You don't make fun of something that can't be helped. That's very low.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He slaps like a little bitch too I might add  Chris took it like a champ and carried on with the show


I agree with that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't make fun of something that can't be helped. That's very low.


He’s a violent guy and he proved it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s a violent guy and he proved it.


Like I said...I would have done the same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

I think it was fake. If you rewatch the video WIll is laughing when he makes the GI Jane joke.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it was fake. If you rewatch the video WIll is laughing when he makes the GI Jane joke.


It was funny and he was laughing until he saw her not laughing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m trying to give away an MB2 but no one’s home. Maybe the garbage man will.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It was funny and he was laughing until he saw her not laughing.


Next thing we know there will be a PPV celebrity boxing match between them. Their objective was achieved IMO, we're all talking about the Oscars.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next thing we know there will be a PPV celebrity boxing match between them. Their objective was achieved IMO, we're all talking about the Oscars.


Smith has about 50lbs on Rock. Apparently he has very thin skin though. Looks like he was getting ready to channel Ali and bust loose on Rock.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

Wow. I am just learning of this from you all. I didn't think anyone watched the Oscars anymore.

We binge watched Kotaro Lives Alone. Funny and touching, my favorite feelings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wow. I am just learning of this from you all. I didn't think anyone watched the Oscars anymore.
> 
> We binge watched Kotaro Lives Alone. Funny and touching, my favorite feelings.


Just saw all of it on TMZ HA


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wow. I am just learning of this from you all. I didn't think anyone watched the Oscars anymore.
> 
> We binge watched Kotaro Lives Alone. Funny and touching, my favorite feelings.


I wasn't able to sleep and I cought it on the Google trending searches. I don't know the last time I've seen the Oscars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Smith has about 50lbs on Rock. Apparently he has very thin skin though. Looks like he was getting ready to channel Ali and bust loose on Rock.


Put them in sumo suits. I'd pay to watch that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

@DarkWeb I think a spouse should definitely protect their loved one.

Smith could’ve use the slap time to ask Rock to donate to her cause.

I think in all honesty Rock was trying to make her feel better about it. If someone called me gi jane 2 I’d be flattered. I’d even shave me head!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

Kotaro on TMZ? LOLOLOL. I can't reading yet. Must have tea....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wasn't able to sleep and I cought it on the Google trending searches. I don't know the last time I've seen the Oscars.


I can’t find any good documentaries 

Been bothered by dreams lately. I saw my brother in my room and now I feel like he’s around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

We watched spiderman no way home last night. I really liked it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Kotaro on TMZ? LOLOLOL. I can't reading yet. Must have tea....


I don’t watch that sewage lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We watched spiderman no way home last night. I really liked it.


I need to watch it from the beginning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Beach today HOPEFULLY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t watch that sewage lol


TMZ and TooFab are one of my guilty pleasures. 

I enjoy judging celebrities.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> TMZ and TooFab are one of my guilty pleasures.
> 
> I enjoy judging celebrities.


I was just kidding 
Judge Judy rocks


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2022)

Good chill, morning ones.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning ones.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5109294


I sleep with a full sized one of those to my right. She DOES that. Complete with nose pokes and stank yawns...


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I sleep with a full sized one of those to my right. She DOES that. Complete with nose pokes and stank yawns...


She has figured out how to weasel under the blankets without my help...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 28, 2022)

So freakin' cold...for the next few days! Then MAYBE spring will come back. 

I have house cleaning on the agenda today, and PT this afternoon.

Woke up to both shoulders hurting this morning. Maybe from the cold! Cortisone is probably about worn off too...It has been near 6 weeks since injection.

Definitely will try turning up the Blumats today!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Shucks...... Thought I might have been special.


You are, I'm crushed, I was ignored!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> TMZ and TooFab are one of my guilty pleasures.
> 
> I enjoy judging celebrities.


Never ending supply of schadenfreude out here


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You are, I'm crushed, I was ignored!


I turn my online notification off so she doesn’t know I’m on. Clearly I’m the most handsome avatar.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I turn my online notification off so she doesn’t know I’m on. Clearly I’m the most handsome avatar.


I keep my online status off as well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Never ending supply of schadenfreude out here


Not a good thing


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

The price of fame.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

I never know who those people are these days, then I have to Google and feel old.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The price of fame.....


Well you know…


I’m trying to work on being nice irl


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I never know who those people are these days, then I have to Google and feel old.


I keep my TV tuned to TCM. I love the movies from the '30s. Last night I watched Michael Clayton. It was very good. But I grew up out here so the movie industry has always been around. Not as much as where @Singlemalt grew up but still I had lunch a time or two sitting across from John Wayne et al. He liked the same vegetarian sandwich shop a lot of us frequented.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well you know…
> 
> 
> I’m trying to work on being nice irl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Who will take one for the team and check out Alice's website?
> 
> View attachment 5109249
> 
> @Laughing Grass ?


You sure are working hard at this what's your angle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You sure are working hard at this what's your angle


Good morning Jeff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5109324



I said irl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff.


Right back at you dove was it a good day yesterday?


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

Mornin friends. Got a little over 1/3 inch of rain last night and still cloudy and cool. Might get some T storms this afternoon. Some rain is better then none I guess.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin friends. Got a little over 1/3 inch of rain last night and still cloudy and cool. Might get some T storms this afternoon. Some rain is better then none I guess.


Hope you have duck boots!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Right back at you dove was it a good day yesterday?


Thanks, it was a very nice day and today is shaping up to be another. Hoping the wind dies down a little though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin friends. Got a little over 1/3 inch of rain last night and still cloudy and cool. Might get some T storms this afternoon. Some rain is better then none I guess.


Hopefully you don't live in a slide area


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you don't live in a slide area


There you go again showing your ass after the couple of fires Seasons California had everybody lives in a Mudslide area just be very very careful!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone doing this fine day

don't mind me that hangover is kickin in, need more water and coffee......woke up this morning to a nice 50F and a slight breeze from the south....high today 85F....

got plenty of things done, got the trailblazer cleaned out, got the beds being filled, and a couple of trees trimed.......experiments looking ok....

just made a fresh pot, looks i'm gonna need it.....

now for breakfast.......


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There you go again showing your ass after the couple of fires Seasons California had everybody lives in a Mudslide area just be very very careful!!!


Not so much, it's pretty flat where I live so there is no place for mud to slide to. Hell we could get 3" of rain and not even raise the river levels.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Oh wow! I was selected to receive a medical device free of charge..........sure I'll press one and give you my banking information to pay the small shipping payment  

Yeah right 

Almost as bad as my car warranty


----------



## manfredo (Mar 28, 2022)

Friday is April Fools Day  

I have no shortage of foolishness


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Friday is April Fools Day
> 
> I have no shortage of foolishness


It's my birthday friday! Wheeeee! I totally wasn't keeping track of time! I'm old!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Friday is April Fools Day
> 
> I have no shortage of foolishness


Well, we must not allow a foolishness gap. I must prepare.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's my birthday friday! Wheeeee! I totally wasn't keeping track of time! I'm old!


Hey! I'm older than you.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

I was going to go buy propane today but I discovered all three tanks are still partials. I guess I'm going to spend all day on the deck flaring off hydrocarbons like a desert sheikh.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey! I'm older than you.


LOL I think almost everyone is!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey! I'm older than you.


And you look great! 
#oops o.o


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Kids


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids


Keep your jealousy quiet, my hearing is still youthful and sensitive to loud complaining


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

My hearing might be going and my knees and hips and shoulders and back.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My hearing might be going and my knees and hips and shoulders and back.....
> View attachment 5109370


You forgot hair also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> You forgot hair also.


Having thin hair and a sixhead never was easy. But yeah you're probably right lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Having thin hair and a sixhead never was easy. But yeah you're probably right lol


Dude they trimmed my eyebrows! Lol had some crazy ones starting. Wait till the little tikes hit 40 lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Having thin hair and a sixhead never was easy. But yeah you're probably right lol


I'm doing OK in the hair department, my forehead has gotten larger but not too much, not like my Dad and his comb over.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude they trimmed my eyebrows! Lol had some crazy ones starting. Wait till the little tikes hit 40 lol


You hit 60 and the hair grows great everywhere but where you want it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm doing OK in the hair department, my forehead has gotten larger but not too much, not like my Dad and his comb over.


I've been made fun of for that since kindergarten. Never bothered me lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm always in a hat. Full head of hair just need the hat for the sun in the eyes.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Without one last year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'm always in a hat. Full head of hair just need the hat for the sun in the eyes.


Beanie


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Without one last year.
> View attachment 5109383


Nice trailer bud


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Beanie


No bill for directional sun screening.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> No bill for directional sun screening.


-20 for months


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice trailer bud


 All aluminum too. 8x14 V nose


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Turkey, havarti, yogurt and almond wrap today


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> All aluminum too. 8x14 V nose


Nice my dad has the same. I have a 7' x 12' open with a ramp. The V nose makes a huge difference. Tracks better and feels lighter on the road.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice my dad has the same. I have a 7' x 12' open with a ramp. The V nose makes a huge difference. Tracks better and feels lighter on the road.


Nerds


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nerds


Trailer envy.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Trailer envy.


Compensation....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Geez no one sees the Grand National in front of the trailer. Friends car not mine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Geez no one sees the Grand National in front of the trailer. Friends car not mine.


That's why I always loved that car. It could be grandpa's. Well actually is he a grandpa? We are getting old lol


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You sure are working hard at this what's your angle


Having an acute awareness of obtuse tactics is astute, am I right?

Entertainment is the game.






Little profit is proffered here.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

GN owner is 35ish Most of my friends have muscle cars and run 1/4 mi at Epping or track days.
I can only play with them on my motorcycle, Off road I win though with the Jeep


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> GN owner is 35ish Most of my friends have muscle cars and run 1/4 mi at Epping or track days.
> I can only play with them on my motorcycle, Off road I win though with the Jeep


I have a sb 350 sitting in the shop.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

I have a 2004 Honda Pilot bought new. It has 118k on it lol. We don't drive much.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a 2004 Honda Pilot bought new. It has 118k on it lol. We don't drive much.


My 05 Jeep has 59k on it....... It was driven less


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a sb 350 sitting in the shop.......


 What's the plan for it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Having an acute awareness of obtuse tactics is astute, am I right?
> 
> Entertainment is the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> My 05 Jeep has 59k on it....... It was driven less


But you have a fleet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Trailer envy.


We're doing cars now.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But you have a fleet!


 Harley, Jeep, work truck...... That's it.
I wish I could drive my stuff more. Need the WT every day as it carries all tools etc...
If I go anywhere with my son we end up taking his Tesla.
Hell, the Harley is an 08 with 7k mi on it......


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're doing cars now.


Hey how's your NEW car drive?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Harley, Jeep, work truck...... That's it.
> I wish I could drive my stuff more. Need the WT every day as it carries all tools etc...
> If I go anywhere with my son we end up taking his Tesla.
> Hell, the Harley is an 08 with 7k mi on it......


That not even broke in yet need to go on a couple of Iron runs or some good porker runs slacker lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That not even broke in yet need to go on a couple of Iron runs or some good porker runs slacker lol


Oh, I agree, I wish I could right now and I will do more in the future!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> What's the plan for it?


Don't know. I had it in a El Camino then it went in '70 2wd pickup. Now it sits on a pallet in the shop.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know. I had it in a El Camino then it went in '70 2wd pickup. Now it sits on a pallet in the shop.


 Sad but happy..... Happy that you have it and one day.........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Sad but happy..... Happy that you have it and one day.........


Ya what you said lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Sad but happy..... Happy that you have it and one day.........


She's a fire breather. Probably do a full teardown when I do something with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Hey how's your NEW car drive?


Two weeks old now, the new smell is gone. I miss my CRV, wish I could have both.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two weeks old now, the new smell is gone. I miss my CRV, wish I could have both.


New smell gone  Da hell you doin in it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> New smell gone  Da hell you doin in it?


lol it smells like me now.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two weeks old now, the new smell is gone. I miss my CRV, wish I could have both.


Well it seems like a short honeymoon to me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it seems like a short honeymoon to me


I have a laundry list of grievances.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it seems like a short honeymoon to me


Probably bad gas


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Oh I thought we were still talking about the new car smell


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a laundry list of grievances.


Sorry to hear that are they fixable issues?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Keep your jealousy quiet, my hearing is still youthful and sensitive to loud complaining


Oh that's good to know, it gives us more options


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably bad gas


Not bad manners just good food lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Without one last year.
> View attachment 5109383


Hub has a nice thick head of black hair too. I sometimes imagine the roots take up his cranial space. However he's odiously too smart to allow me to even rent that image, no matter how charming.


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hub has a nice thick head of black hair too. I sometimes imagine the roots take up his cranial space. However he's odiously too smart to allow me to even rent that image, no matter how charming.


Turn it into an NFT.

Some one will buy into it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry to hear that are they fixable issues?


I'm just old and don't like change.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Turn it into an NFT.
> 
> Some one will buy into it.


Frick and frack (*&&%$#@$#$%) again with the 3 letter thingy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just old and don't like change.


If you are old that means I'm dead


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If you are old that means I'm dead


Leave me some room for me down there bud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If you are old that means I'm dead


I just found I was old today from that @Rsawr youngster.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just old and don't like change.


You sound like me now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Turn it into an NFT.
> 
> Some one will buy into it.


Have you purchased any NFT's yet? I kinda want to buy some so I don't miss out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> You sound like me now


I'm preparing for the future... get off my porch! 

Someday I'll have a lawn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm preparing for the future... get off my porch!
> 
> Someday I'll have a lawn.


Hell she been on the porch for a minute now and she is taking over lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm preparing for the future... get off my porch!
> 
> Someday I'll have a lawn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5109440


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

DON’T SAY GAY as of today


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She's a fire breather. Probably do a full teardown when I do something with it.


Can you make me a magnet for the fridge?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're doing cars now.


We did yours already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DON’T SAY GAY as of today


Did that pass?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5109447View attachment 5109448


Robertson didn't make the list.

Another state that's dead to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you purchased any NFT's yet? I kinda want to buy some so I don't miss out.


Oh shit! I'm so old I thought @lokie meant Nutrient Film Tech!! I didn't even think of non-fungible Token


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh shit! I'm so old I thought @lokie meant Nutrient Film Tech!! I didn't even think of non-fungible Token


I think @Jeffislovinlife's traditional morning post here would make a fine NFT.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Robertson didn't make the list.
> 
> Another state that's dead to me.


Because they're a pain in the ass when someone mixed them in.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh shit! I'm so old I thought @lokie meant Nutrient Film Tech!! I didn't even think of non-fungible Token


No Foot Toe


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you make me a magnet for the fridge?


Buy magnet........apply a cool sticker and bam! Cool magnet for the fridge


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Buy magnet........apply a cool sticker and bam! Cool magnet for the fridge


Ok 
I’ve got mermaid magnets


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I think @Jeffislovinlife's traditional morning post here would make a fine NFT.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

It's like an iconic, err, cultural touchstone filled with multivalent semiotic events encapsulated in a carefully varied yet repetitious still life. In a word, Art.

I much better at self mockery.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5109457


D mini Bob mini Bob Rocks


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's like an iconic, err, cultural touchstone filled with multivalent semiotic events encapsulated in a carefully varied yet repetitious still life. In a word, Art.
> 
> I much better at self mockery.


Not offended, was laughing.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> D mini BobView attachment 5109464 mini Bob Rocks


Mini Bob is rockin' my press.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

OHI have one mini Bob sticker made it to NTI


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Not offended, was laughing.


I was only a little worried.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Those are durable stickers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> D mini BobView attachment 5109464 mini Bob Rocks


Mini Bob was a mistake, a large order of stickers & magnets without checking size options


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Mini Bob was a mistake, a large order of stickers & magnets without checking size options View attachment 5109466


Stoner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Mini Bob was a mistake, a large order of stickers & magnets without checking size options View attachment 5109466


Collectors items we like that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

A whining break my titties hurt okay little better


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A whining break my titties hurt okay little better


Quoted it  I have to save that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I think @Jeffislovinlife's traditional morning post here would make a fine NFT.


It will be one shortly.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was only a little worried.


Yup, happily married


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It will be one shortly.
> 
> View attachment 5109469


Don't know how to feel about that lol could be because I have no clue what you just did just one question should I feel violated if not thank you he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Did you ever look at the stains on your drop cloths?


I don't know what to say 








































Butt

Penis


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A whining break my titties hurt okay little better


Alligator clips are not suitable nipple clamps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't know how to feel about that lol could be because I have no clue what you just did just one question should I feel violated if not thank you he ha ha ha he he he


Na you're art now Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Alligator clips are not suitable nipple clamps.


Mmm are you sure about that I said nothing about my alligators nipples clamps aww oh he quit making me move my shirt and you said you'd stay cool about it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na you're art now Jeff.


I've been called a lot of things and that is not one of them lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, happily married


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5109521


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

Burt Bacharach and Hal David


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Burt Bacharach and Hal David


Although they didn't use it the John Wayne film though, sad.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Although they didn't use it the John Wayne film though, sad.


Never playing Hollywood trivia with you that's for sure. Last time I watched this I took random stills throughout. Just to own them like an not lol.


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5109521


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Burt Bacharach and Hal David


Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

It's a lot of up in here lol John who Wayne what


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Ok one more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Damn tuff crowd


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Come along and


----------



## manfredo (Mar 28, 2022)

My buddy crashed his 4 wheeler, hit hard on the frozen ground, and broke his hip. Looks gnarly. About a dozen screws holding it together, and he said the bone came right through the skin on his ass. Scar looked to be about 20" long....Shit can go wrong real fast!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My buddy crashed his 4 wheeler, hit hard on the frozen ground, and broke his hip. Looks gnarly. About a dozen screws holding it together, and he said the bone came right through the skin on his ass. Scar looked to be about 20" long....Shit can go wrong real fast!!


That not good best of wishes to your friend


----------



## manfredo (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That not good best of wishes to your friend


I was going to post his ex ray and realized his name is on there, lol. Yep I think it will be a long road, and he's been through a lot already. Luckily he has a good woman to take care of him, and he had a good surgeon out of town.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Yuppers it is that time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was going to post his ex ray and realized his name is on there, lol. Yep I think it will be a long road, and he's been through a lot already. Luckily he has a good woman to take care of him, and he had a good surgeon out of town.


Is it the buddy that you went and helped with the brakes???


----------



## manfredo (Mar 28, 2022)

I just did a chocolate search, and came up dry. I settled for a bowl of Raisin Bran.

I have actually put a few pounds back on, but in the wrong place. I'm looking like I'm about 6 months pregnant after another evening of snacking.

It is damned cold out there for the end of March. 3degrees f with the wind chill. I am exactly 4 feet from the fireplace. and the electric blanket is preheating my bed. Yes I am getting soft!!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it the buddy that you went and helped with the brakes???


No this is an older guy...a few years my senior. I have only known him 5 years, but he's a good guy. A friend of a friend deal. He actually got me started vaping, and I got him started dabbing (which I hope didn't have anything to do with his crash) Sorry Bob!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

It's been so good to me for the last couple of days now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2022)

Rest well wake and bake


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Good morning. What day is it?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Good chill, slappy people. 
My bedroom has no power. Darker than it has ever been in here and I can't sleep. Anyone wanna have a pancake party?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, slappy people.
> My bedroom has no power. Darker than it has ever been in here and I can't sleep. Anyone wanna have a pancake party?


Oh no you mentioned breakfast first, you’ve gotta make or fetch it!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh no you mentioned breakfast first, you’ve gotta make or fetch it!View attachment 5109765


Come on over. Breakfast is my favorite meal to make, but none of my friends wake up before noon! I have some gluten free mix too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Come on over. Breakfast is my favorite meal to make, but none of my friends wake up before noon! I have some gluten free mix too!


Hell yeah!
They must not have hungry animals.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hell yeah!
> They must not have hungry animals.


Nope! 
You don't tell a hangry dog no, because your ankles regret it..


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope!
> You don't tell a hangry dog no, because your ankles regret it..


Or three LOUD cats


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's been so good to me for the last couple of days now View attachment 5109672


I have a collection of electric heating pads, heating throw blankets, and microwaveable heat pads. Now I'm thinking of DIY microwaveable pads to slip my hands and feet into. My fingers are always like ice. I'm thinking of getting a dog as much for warmth as companionship and I live in Florida.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or three LOUD cats


"We demand several points of attention, and at any point if our needs are not met, your slippers will be pissed in." Kind of the general cat MO!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I have a collection of electric heating pads, heating throw blankets, and microwaveable heat pads. Now I'm thinking of DIY microwaveable pads to slip my hands and feet into. My fingers are always like ice. I'm thinking of getting a dog as much for warmth as companionship and I live in Florida.


They make some very nice microwavable elbow and neck pads, I bet you could sew the ends together pretty microwave safely for your feet at least, if the ends would need to be sealed at all, they kinda wrap around pretty snug! Mine are revix brand...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning






2° out and sunny  

What's going on?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turkey bacon, eggs, hash browns...? That's going IN, but still...

How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Turkey bacon, eggs, hash browns...? That's going IN, but still...
> 
> How you?


I thought it was gonna be pancakes  

Doing good. Chilly morning......started getting used to the warmer weather lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it was gonna be pancakes
> 
> Doing good. Chilly morning......started getting used to the warmer weather lol


I have pancakes for everyone else, too many carbs, bruh...

Yeah, we are on the upswing now, yesterday was the low point, 40s today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> "We demand several points of attention, and at any point if our needs are not met, your slippers will be pissed in." Kind of the general cat MO!


I’ve got two screaming tortis and a little tuxi boy.
If it’s time 5,6
They eat and


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, slappy people.
> My bedroom has no power. Darker than it has ever been in here and I can't sleep. Anyone wanna have a pancake party?


Pancakes in the Dark. They had some good tracks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pancakes in the Dark. They had some good tracks.


I have permanent trails. It’s great.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Watching music, my Spotify playlist and smoking dope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Y'all asleep?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Y'all asleep?


Are you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are you?


Nope I'm up! Bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope I'm up! Bright eyed and bushy tailed.


You grew a tail overnight? Are you SURE you aren't dreaming? 

How you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pancakes in the Dark. They had some good tracks.


Who can forget the classic pour some syrup on me lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who can forget the classic pour some syrup on me lol


Reminds me of a joke... What has nine arms and sounds terrible?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reminds me of a joke... What has nine arms and sounds terrible?


Que


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You grew a tail overnight? Are you SURE you aren't dreaming?
> 
> How you?


Vestigial tail. 

I'm good, still waiting on spring. I think Godot will be here before it finally comes. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Que


Def Leppard.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

I spilled my entire ball jar of cranberry/zero ginger ale.
Kinda pissed me off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Def Leppard.


You are lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vestigial tail.
> 
> I'm good, still waiting on spring. I think Godot will be here before it finally comes.
> 
> How are you feeling?


Ooooh, fair enough. You may want to address its bushiness, in that case.

Waiting to break in your new fire table, and try to smoke some neighbors out??

I'm alright, no power in my bedroom last night, and I am all anxious about a bunch of work going on right now at the house. But I think I will be able to grow by mid April, and if the inspection goes perfectly, then by my birthday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Def Leppard.


Hahaha I was thinking spidersomething


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hahaha I was thinking spidersomething


I was thinking an octopus something!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Yummy 

l licked up the whole thing


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking an octopus something!


Did you see that weird ass octopus?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Ouch


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you see that weird ass octopus?


I don't think so


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't think so


Nevermind I smoked 3 joints


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are lol


So bad what did the drummer ever do to you


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So bad what did the drummer ever do to you


He’s smoked 4


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ooooh, fair enough. You may want to address its bushiness, in that case.
> 
> Waiting to break in your new fire table, and try to smoke some neighbors out??
> 
> I'm alright, no power in my bedroom last night, and I am all anxious about a bunch of work going on right now at the house. But I think I will be able to grow by mid April, and if the inspection goes perfectly, then by my birthday!


We were huddled around it last night smoking a joint. It's pretty good if it's not windy!

Sweet, how excited are you to get your grow going again? Have you set up your tents yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nevermind I smoked 3 joints


Sounds like my before breakfast session! Which has faded... edibles time, perhaps.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were huddled around it last night smoking a joint. It's pretty good if it's not windy!
> 
> Sweet, how excited are you to get your grow going again? Have you set up your tents yet?


No, I still can't set anything up, it is bigger unpacked, and they need to be able to get to stuff for it to be inspected. I don't have any fancy setup though, just pop up tents and hang lights. I don't have anything to dial in. 

I can't tell how far around it is, how many does it set comfortably, if you have furniture around it? So it has a little radius of noticeable warmth, I wonder how much nicer that will feel when the nights are more like 60f...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s smoked 4


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

My question is since you don't burn wood you don't smell like smoke do you smell like natural gas when you go in @LaughingGrass


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, slappy people.
> My bedroom has no power. Darker than it has ever been in here and I can't sleep. Anyone wanna have a pancake party?


Hopefully you have a gas stove and a match or your kitchen did not lose power. Was it a planned outrage for the improvements you're making?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No, I still can't set anything up, it is bigger unpacked, and they need to be able to get to stuff for it to be inspected. I don't have any fancy setup though, just pop up tents and hang lights. I don't have anything to dial in.
> 
> I can't tell how far around it is, how many does it set comfortably, if you have furniture around it? So it has a little radius of noticeable warmth, I wonder how much nicer that will feel when the nights are more like 60f...


Good at least you'll be able get running quickly. Can you start your seeds before then? 

The table is 42", you can comfortably fit four people around it. My patio furniture is pretty rough, I'll take a better pic when the new furniture arrives in April.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully you have a gas stove and a match or your kitchen did not lose power. Was it a planned outrage for the improvements you're making?


I have a gas stove, so when they DID do the kitchen one of the techs ran up concerned he forgot to hit a breaker. Silly youngling and his electrical appliances...

But ONLY my bedroom and ensuite are without power. And my grow room now has it's own circuit! The interior had 5 circuits, and 3 of them were furnace, ac, and washer/dryer hookup. Turn on one light in a bedroom, and all the others flicker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My question is since you don't burn wood you don't smell like smoke do you smell like natural gas when you go in @LaughingGrass


No smell, It's just like a barbecue burner.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good at least you'll be able get running quickly. Can you start your seeds before then?
> 
> The table is 42", you can comfortably fit four people around it. My patio furniture is pretty rough, I'll take a better pic when the new furniture arrives in April.


I mean I can't start seeds without the ability to put them under a light at full blast, right? After 2 week veg I have usually just transplanted to final homes, or am thinking about it. If the inspection fails, then it would be longer than 2 weeks before I can get the drywall closed up... could result in wasted seeds.


Is the material of the patio itself something you can mess with or polish? Is it concrete or wood? I bet you cant refinish it outside of their color preferences though, right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No smell, It's just like a barbecue burner.


That what I'm saying also what the hell do I do with my fire poker ???


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That what I'm saying also what the hell do I do with my fire poker ???


Wrap with somethig soft, poke wife. You'll get some cardio too, just be ready with the running shoes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wrap with somethig soft, poke wife. You'll get some cardio too, just be ready with the running shoes.


 contemplating all angles on this (could go wrong) danger Will Robinson danger Will Robinson and the survey says (BUZZZZZZ BUZZZZZZ BUZZZZZ lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My question is since you don't burn wood you don't smell like smoke do you smell like natural gas when you go in @LaughingGrass


We're still on the bad gas thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That what I'm saying also what the hell do I do with my fire poker ???


Dead bodies?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're still on the bad gas thing


You started it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I can't start seeds without the ability to put them under a light at full blast, right? After 2 week veg I have usually just transplanted to final homes, or am thinking about it. If the inspection fails, then it would be longer than 2 weeks before I can get the drywall closed up... could result in wasted seeds.
> 
> 
> Is the material of the patio itself something you can mess with or polish? Is it concrete or wood? I bet you cant refinish it outside of their color preferences though, right?


Yea I guess you can't start until after a successful inspection. Bummer, I know how much you enjoy growing too. 

We have a tiny wooden deck the a larger (still tiny) patio stone pad. I'm going to cover it with an outdoor carpet so it feels nice on bare feet. 






Light Gray 7' 10 x 10' Jill Zarin Indoor / Outdoor Rug | Rugs.ca


Shop the Light Gray 7' 10 x 10' Jill Zarin Indoor / Outdoor Rug at Rugs.ca and save today. Free shipping and returns on all purchases.




rugs.ca


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

I played with the Blumats some, and I see they took a little more water. Going to open them up more today.

And continue the house cleaning routine. And continue the doctor search....I may have found a few good ones in NYC. I hate driving in the city but I can have someone drive me I suppose!!

I am hoping this is the final day of sub zero crap weather. REALLY hoping!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I guess you can't start until after a successful inspection. Bummer, I know how much you enjoy growing too.
> 
> We have a tiny wooden deck the a larger (still tiny) patio stone pad. I'm going to cover it with an outdoor carpet so it feels nice on bare feet.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that's way better than concrete to stand on, I like that. I have only ever seen astroturf for that application...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I played with the Blumats some, and I see they took a little more water. Going to open them up more today.
> 
> And continue the house cleaning routine. And continue the doctor search....I may have found a few good ones in NYC. I hate driving in the city but I can have someone drive me I suppose!!
> 
> ...


Are they gravity-fed or pump?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are they gravity-fed or pump?


Gravity fed, but they are adjustable.....And that seems to be the problem...Getting them adjusted. At least no flooding yet!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are they gravity-fed or pump?


That depends on the setup.

A pressure reducer can be used to attach to a water faucet if there is one handy.

I use both types.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> That depends on the setup.
> 
> A pressure reducer can be used to attach to a water faucet if there is one handy.
> 
> I use both types.


Yeah I am not that brave, to hook it up to a faucet indoors. With my luck I'd have an indoor swimming pool. I figure with a 30 gallon res, things can't get too bad.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I am not that brave, to hook it up to a faucet indoors. With my luck I'd have an indoor swimming pool. I figure with a 30 gallon res, things can't get too bad.


Hydro-therapy gone wrong...?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Gravity fed, but they are adjustable.....And that seems to be the problem...Getting them adjusted. At least no flooding yet!!


The manual is a little cryptic. I have questions for every other sentence. I've decided to deploy my blumats on container plants on my deck this spring. It's very sunny there and keeping up with watering to where plants thrive is annoying. I can install their pressure reducer and power the blumats from an outdoor spigot. Going to see how that goes.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavy frost here last night


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Heavy frost here last night
> 
> View attachment 5109846View attachment 5109847View attachment 5109848


Hoarfrost.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Heavy frost here last night
> 
> View attachment 5109846View attachment 5109847View attachment 5109848


Hoarfrost









Jinx!


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hoarfrost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I win!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hoarfrost.


 Whorefrost


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I win!


I owe you a coke


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

Insurance company approved my chair. I just have to pay a 20% co pay. $3600! Ha don’t think so.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5109855


Wrong kind of Coke, you don't need any help in fucking up faster


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 29, 2022)

No sweat everything will work out. I hate insurance companies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No sweat everything will work out. I hate insurance companies.View attachment 5109917


You silly human and pick up my mess


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wrong kind of Coke, you don't need any help in fucking up faster


Coke and I never got along, instant paranoia. Any type of amphetamines also.


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Coke and I never got along, instant paranoia. Any type of amphetamines also.


Though I have tried coke a few times, it was not something I went to look for.

I didn't get enough out of it to spend money on it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Definitely not the more disease that I need lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> Though I have tried coke a few times, it was not something I went to look for.
> 
> I didn't get enough out of it to spend money on it.


Vanilla coke with a splash of rum is pretty tasty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

Our mask mandate was lifted eight days ago and we're into the sixth wave lol. 

Surf's up!









Nearly 800 COVID-19 patients in hospital as doctor says Ontario is in 6th wave of pandemic


Ontario reported a more than 23 per cent week-over-week increase in COVID-19 hospitalizations on Tuesday as one epidemiologist says the province is now in a sixth wave of the pandemic.




www.cp24.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Coke and I never got along, instant paranoia. Any type of amphetamines also.


You might have gotten some that was cut with speed - pretty common as I recall.
Growing up close to the largest port of importation in my formative years let me know the "good stuff" was nigh irresistible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Heavy frost here last night
> 
> View attachment 5109846View attachment 5109847View attachment 5109848





raratt said:


> Hoarfrost.


Depending on the conditions. I think it looks more like Rime ice though.









Rime ice - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our mask mandate was lifted eight days ago and we're into the sixth wave lol.
> 
> Surf's up!
> 
> ...


Yep, people are idiots.

I just checked the CDC website...we went from Low risk to moderate in the past week. I had said a week ago how in NYC cases were up 35% and there's a new strain of Covid they are expecting to sweep the country.

Perfect time for a cruise  AND they are now letting under 12 on without a vaccination.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

More on frost  








Frost - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Because I love it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep, people are idiots.
> 
> I just checked the CDC website...we went from Low risk to moderate in the past week. I had said a week ago how in NYC cases were up 35% and there's a new strain of Covid they are expecting to sweep the country.
> 
> Perfect time for a cruise  AND they are now letting under 12 on without a vaccination.


Are you still going? I'm not judging, I'm still planning to go see the Arkells next month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> More on frost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all shit, nobody wants your frost anymore this year.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> More on frost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it wasn't hoar ice, but I couln't remember what was called, thanks. 
I must have learned something new, caused me to forget something old. I've been off the ice too long. .


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's all shit, nobody wants your frost anymore this year.









Call me frosty


----------



## DCcan (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's all shit, nobody wants your frost anymore this year.


Lol, I wasn't going to say it out loud.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our mask mandate was lifted eight days ago and we're into the sixth wave lol.
> 
> Surf's up!
> 
> ...


Just keep your N95 on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I knew it wasn't hoar ice, but I couln't remember what was called, thanks.
> I must have learned something new, caused me to forget something old. I've been off the ice too long. .


It's white gold bud  

Most of my life it's been my life


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you still going? I'm not judging, I'm still planning to go see the Arkells next month.


Unless they cancel or won't let me on, we are going...6 of us. I have a covid test scheduled for the Friday before we leave, which is being done via a teleconference...They already sent the kits.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Just keep your N95 on.


That's the problem...Almost no one is.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 29, 2022)

My free tests from the Govt didn't arrive till after omnicrom passed, ten weeks.
Then I got my second batch of tests 3 days after the first, i figured it would take a month.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My free tests from the Govt didn't arrive till after omnicrom passed, ten weeks.
> Then I got my second batch of tests 3 days after the first, i figured it would take a month.


I had to pay $45 per person for these, but the local pharmacies can't guarantee results back in time....The cruise ships is requiring a valid test done within 48 hours of boarding. I have never in my life had a telemedicine appointment, so this should be interesting. 

I got a bunch of the free ones from the government too, that all sat in my frozen mailbox, and they were saying the cold effects them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lol, I wasn't going to say it out loud.


I think my filter is broken.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had to pay $45 per person for these, but the local pharmacies can't guarantee results back in time....The cruise ships is requiring a valid test done within 48 hours of boarding. I have never in my life had a telemedicine appointment, so this should be interesting.
> 
> I got a bunch of the free ones from the government too, that all sat in my frozen mailbox, and they were saying the cold effects them.


It's an antigen test. The appointment will take five minutes or less. You can make everything go quicker if you check your camera angles before the appointment. The person on the other end needs to be able to see you take the sample, put it in the tube, put the drops on the strip and the results. None of these items can leave their field of view or they will not validate the test results. They'll explain all this but it's better to know and be prepared beforehand.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's white gold bud
> 
> Most of my life it's been my life


My condolences.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Just keep your N95 on.


I'm still masking. I made a couple trips without it when they first lifted the mandate but that didn't last long. Masks are still required for all indoor common areas in our complex. Guess that dentist appointment can wait a little longer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My condolences.


You just have the wrong gear


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still masking. I made a couple trips without it when they first lifted the mandate but that didn't last long. Masks are still required for all indoor common areas in our complex. Guess that dentist appointment can wait a little longer.


Dentists have their own PPE and have been working in faces for a while. I'm sure you'll be fine there. 

Schools have even dropped the masks here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You just have the wrong gear


No you have the wrong gear!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dentists have their own PPE and have been working in faces for a while. I'm sure you'll be fine there.
> 
> Schools have even dropped the masks here


It's not because of covid, no point in paying for a cleaning if I'm wearing a mask. Nobody's gonna see it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not because of covid, no point in paying for a cleaning if I'm wearing a mask. Nobody's gonna see it.









Go get cleaned......you don't want any problems


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No you have the wrong gear!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go get cleaned......you don't want any problems


Gross! Should have put that behind spoiler tags. 

I've never had a cavity and I did some white strips last week. It'll wait until May.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross! Should have put that behind spoiler tags.
> 
> I've never had a cavity and I did some white strips last week. It'll wait until May.


See you're going to grow a mustache  


I've never had a cavity also.....we are rare


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

No rabbit food beef bean and cheese Taco Time


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

I've put my dentists kids through college (4 year school too). A couple of years ago I had 7 cavities in one sitting, and I go every 6 months. I have about a half dozen crowns too. 




Jeffislovinlife said:


> No rabbit food beef bean and cheese Taco TimeView attachment 5110057



Needs sour cream


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

I think it's finally done...
Everyone is gone! 
I have power! 
I CAN SHOWER!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's the problem...Almost no one is.


N95 protects you and it appears we are in the every man for himself phase of the Pandemic. Keep your mask on and get the next booster when you can

PS Don’t socialize with Cootie sympathizers


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

Amen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've put my dentists kids through college (4 year school too). A couple of years ago I had 7 cavities in one sitting, and I go every 6 months. I have about a half dozen crowns too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to pretend that you did not write that lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2022)

I was looking through old posts/threads, and I found a pic or @mr sunshine 's weed cart. One of the most ingenious contraptions I've ever seen. Just roll it out during the day, and back inside at night. Fuckin' Sunshine, I miss him...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I was looking through old posts/threads, and I found a pic or @mr sunshine 's weed cart. One of the most ingenious contraptions I've ever seen. Just roll it out during the day, and back inside at night. Fuckin' Sunshine, I miss him...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110068


Only @mr sunshine could do THAT! I miss him a lot. I miss @Hookabelly too.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

@manfredo o.o should I keep the pile of drywall slices for the repair guys or is this shit useless? I hate this dusty heap in my hallway 

Hi. How you, are you still doing your colada curls in prep? You better not get tennis elbow in the middle of a round!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @manfredo o.o should I keep the pile of drywall slices for the repair guys or is this shit useless? I hate this dusty heap in my hallway
> 
> Hi. How you, are you still doing your colada curls in prep? You better not get tennis elbow in the middle of a round!!


Does shit look hacked? Big holes? Probably mostly junk. If you have one or a few bigger ones they might be worth holding onto till it's done.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @manfredo o.o should I keep the pile of drywall slices for the repair guys or is this shit useless? I hate this dusty heap in my hallway
> 
> Hi. How you, are you still doing your colada curls in prep? You better not get tennis elbow in the middle of a round!!


A small sheet of repair drywall is cheap at Home Depot or Lowes. I'd throw it out. Although you should see my drywall repair pile and lumber extras in the side yard, LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A small sheet of repair drywall is cheap at Home Depot or Lowes. I'd throw it out. Although you should see my drywall repair pile and lumber extras in the side yard, LOL


So small pieces are valueless because they are likely to use new material when repairing, that makes sense!


DarkWeb said:


> Does shit look hacked? Big holes? Probably mostly junk. If you have one or a few bigger ones they might be worth holding onto till it's done.


It's several 4inch wide 10 foot long trenches, and several small squares and rectangles under one square foot.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Yep, I would only save the bigger pieces of drywall...It is pretty cheap. 

Nice that your electric is functional again...Now, you can drop seeds!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So small pieces are valueless because they are likely to use new material when repairing, that makes sense!
> 
> It's several 4inch wide 10 foot long trenches, and several small squares and rectangles under one square foot.


Not worth saving IMHO.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Electricians make such a mess don't they? Plumbers are just as bad...They cut and hack and leave the mess for someone else.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Only @mr sunshine could do THAT! I miss him a lot. I miss @Hookabelly too.


It's cool to have @Blue Wizard back, though. He was the most elusive one of all just weeks ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So small pieces are valueless because they are likely to use new material when repairing, that makes sense!
> 
> It's several 4inch wide 10 foot long trenches, and several small squares and rectangles under one square foot.


Get it out of your way


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

Toss that drywall. It's nice to have a decent size piece for repairs but scraps are scraps.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It's cool to have @Blue Wizard back, though. He was the most elusive one of all just weeks ago.


Blue AND a Wizard, we lucked out. @Blue Wizard , now if he'd just DJ an evening I'd sign up to go to all those exciting places he chooses.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go get cleaned......you don't want any problems


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Electricians make such a mess don't they? Plumbers are just as bad...They cut and hack and leave the mess for someone else.


Nope you missed it, the smooth voiced plumber gave me free copper, and even.... (may wanna step into a cold shower)











Wore boot covers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2022)

Nope you missed it,
The smooth voiced plumber
Gave me free copper,
And even.... see it
(maybe step into a cold shower)

CHORUS

He wore boot covers
He wore boot covers
He wore boot covers 
In my place


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope you missed it, the smooth voiced plumber gave me free copper, and even.... (may wanna step into a cold shower)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You asked him if he wanted to make sure it got hot right  




I've seen this one before.......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Blue AND a Wizard, we lucked out. @Blue Wizard , now if he'd just DJ an evening


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2022)

I'd give this dude money.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd give this dude money.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110135


The other day there was a "free hotdogs and coffee" sign.....but they talked about Jesus.......I was hungry.............I went to the store and got rainbow trout


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Teach a man to fish


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The other day there was a "free hotdogs and coffee" sign.....but they talked about Jesus.......I was hungry.............I went to the store and got rainbow trout
> View attachment 5110136


That looks awesome I'd most definitely would eat that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Teach a man to fish


He goes to the grocery store to buy rainbow trout


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

I caught it at the river Shaw's $12.99 a #


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I caught it at the river Shaw's $12.99 a #


I'd buy that lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd buy that lol


It was damn good lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Teach a man to fish


...and he'll buy a boat and trailer and new tackle and a truck to tow it all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> ...and he'll buy a boat and trailer and new tackle and a truck to tow it all.


Yeah, had that......chickens too. I might get a boat again.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> ...and he'll buy a boat and trailer and new tackle and a truck to tow it all.


I sold my boat, too hard walking up the ramps around here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> N95 protects you and it appears we are in the every man for himself phase of the Pandemic. Keep your mask on and get the next booster when you can
> 
> PS Don’t socialize with Cootie sympathizers


Damn, I thought you said Cooter for a second there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

I was told farm raised trout doesn't have the true distinction of the pretty pink and beautiful colors. I've had some caught ones that where beautiful.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> ...and he'll buy a boat and trailer and new tackle and a truck to tow it all.


What's up with you my new sugar daddy that is what you want for buying all that stuff but you had me with new tackle lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's up with you my new sugar daddy that is what you want for buying all that stuff but you had me with new tackle lol


Back back back to where you belong sorry about that my bad you were not even talking to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I thought you said Cooter for a second there.


Did someone say cooter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did someone say cooter


No I'm sure it was something about bad gas


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No I'm sure it was something about bad gas


That's a pooter


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you watch the 3part Get Back on Disney? Fuckin bad ass shit man.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you watch the 3part Get Back on Disney? Fuckin bad ass shit man.


LOL what?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you watch the 3part Get Back on Disney? Fuckin bad ass shit man.


Don't take away my bicycle though lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


>


He was shot the day before I was born.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

I mopped for so long, and I fucking love it. Then I ate a sammie made on bread I made... Adulting is fun sometimes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mopped for so long, and I fucking love it. Then I ate a sammie made on bread I made... Adulting is fun sometimes.


It's fun for a little while lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's fun for a little while lol


Hey, I have been owning and adulting for a third of my life! I just like my new younger smaller house. Nicer floors to mop! I also plan to not put kids into it, to keep it cleaner


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Cook n serve chocolate pudding.... I was good and only ate 2.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Cook n serve chocolate pudding.... I was good and only ate 2.
> 
> View attachment 5110206


I like your puddin' dishes


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I like your puddin' dishes


I use to just eat the whole box right out of the pot....This way it makes me feel like a pig if I eat it all. And I have put weight on the past 2 weeks....Not going to look good in shorts!! Hell I might not fit in them.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to just eat the whole box right out of the pot....This way it makes me feel like a pig if I eat it all. And I have put weight on the past 2 weeks....Not going to look good in shorts!! Hell I might not fit in them.


wear a wrap skirt and stretchy underthings. It's vacation! why would you care what anyone else thinks about you. This is maximum enjoy yourself while on a boat with a CHEF to make your meals 

BECOME SPHERE-FREDO!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2022)

Where is a kilt when one is need their socially acceptable lol


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

Chill morning, good people.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning






Should start some seeds soon......

Hope everything is going good with everyone. Any plans for the day?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to just eat the whole box right out of the pot....This way it makes me feel like a pig if I eat it all. And I have put weight on the past 2 weeks....Not going to look good in shorts!! Hell I might not fit in them.


It's a cruise, bring a speedo.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sleeping sounds good to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sleeping sounds good to me.


We'll sleep when we're dead, there's fuckery to spread.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

That rhymed, I'm a poet and didn't even know it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That rhymed, I'm a poet and didn't even know it.


But your feet do, they're Longfellows!


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We'll sleep when we're dead, there's fuckery to spread.


It's not Friday yet but let's not let that stand our way. 

I'm ready, let's ride!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We'll sleep when we're dead, there's fuckery to spread.


Don't make me start rhyming again lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

While watching Perry Mason and hitting my bong is divine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Don't make me start rhyming again lol.


Haiku


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Nothing I can 
Do about the 
Impending danger


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We'll sleep when we're dead, there's fuckery to spread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing I can
> Do about the
> Impending danger


I hear William Shatner


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> While watching Perry Mason and hitting my bong is divine. View attachment 5110483


So to be clear, you're so high you are just staring at your sticker. Right?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

W


DarkWeb said:


> I hear William Shatner


Spoken word
Is the only 
Thing that matters


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a cruise, bring a speedo.


Yes, I learned on my first cruise, there are a lot of large people on board, who like to eat (and drink) a lot. Also a lot of casual wear.

I am signing up for another Covid booster today!! They just approved it for people over 50...and getting the Shingles vaccination while I'm there!! Hell yes!!!




Paul Drake said:


> Sleeping sounds good to me.


I went back to bed for an extra hour today myself.


Well I went down to check the ladies this morning, and have a little flood. Very minor....One of the plants flooded, but it is in a deep saucer so just the saucer filled and overflowed slightly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So to be clear, you're so high you are just staring at your sticker. Right?


Yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, I learned on my first cruise, there are a lot of large people on board, who like to eat (and drink) a lot. Also a lot of casual wear.
> 
> I am signing up for another Covid booster today!! They just approved it for people over 50...and getting the Shingles vaccination while I'm there!! Hell yes!!!
> 
> ...


Still a little tweaking to go. At least they're not too dry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this hump day....

well woke up to a mild 63F this morning, and we got a little dusting of some rain last night, just enough to piss off the plants, high today 85F and sunny with low RH

well just got to the shop, started a pot, so warm are a coming

now to get some breakfast in me..........


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> While watching Perry Mason and hitting my bong is divine. View attachment 5110483


In case I didn’t answer, NOOOO


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still a little tweaking to go. At least they're not too dry.


I might get that chair for free because I’m poor


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Does this make anyone think of Reese’s candy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Where’s @Jeffislovinlife?
I need some coffee brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I might get that chair for free because I’m poor


Sweet! How soon will you know?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet! How soon will you know?


Today I think. He’s coming over later yay Needs to see my ss letter.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I might get that chair for free because I’m poor


You better get spinners for the wheels...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does this make anyone think of Reese’s candy?
> View attachment 5110505


No, because cannabis is an antiemetic. Reese's should be outlawed.


manfredo said:


> I am signing up for another Covid booster today!! They just approved it for people over 50...and getting the Shingles vaccination while I'm there!! Hell yes!!!


I needed 36 hours to feel better after the shingles Vax. Schedule extra nap time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Reese's should be outlawed.









Commie!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Today I think. He’s coming over later yay Needs to see my ss letter.


This is going to be an awesome summer!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Commie!


Yeah! Reese's pieces are addictive!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, I learned on my first cruise, there are a lot of large people on board, who like to eat (and drink) a lot. Also a lot of casual wear.
> 
> I am signing up for another Covid booster today!! They just approved it for people over 50...and getting the Shingles vaccination while I'm there!! Hell yes!!!
> 
> ...


My hub and I get ours (Moderna) at 10 AM, switching from Pfizer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

We're getting freezing rain now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

uh oh... angry face reaction form @shnkrmn


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're getting freezing rain now.


That's here too. Gloomy days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

freezing rain? what??


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

sounds like you guys and gals need some warmth.....come on down......tomorrow starts Fiesta down here.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's here too. Gloomy days.


It's supposed to be 60° tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

I had a visitor again this morning....2nd time I've seen her. Usually wild turkeys are in flocks, so not sure where the rest of her gang is. Or maybe she was the only one brave enough to come get bird food.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like you guys and gals need some warmth.....come on down......tomorrow starts Fiesta down here.....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My hub and I get ours (Moderna) at 10 AM, switching from Pfizer.


I was thinking of mixing it up too...Mine have all been Pfizer so far.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a visitor again this morning....2nd time I've seen her. Usually wild turkeys are in flocks, so not sure where the rest of her gang is. Or maybe she was the only one brave enough to come get bird food.
> 
> View attachment 5110518


Hey, that's my pet deli, if you return her nothing bad will happen, promise...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

Official Fiesta Event Calendar


Visit the post for more.




fiestasanantonio.org


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking of mixing it up too...Mine have all been Pfizer so far.


I linked the science in my last post in Covid, if that helps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking of mixing it up too...Mine have all been Pfizer so far.


None of you got the AstraZeneca? I like it, other than the weird sound I hear when I wake up in morning, 






And the magantism.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I linked the science in my last post in Covid, if that helps.


That's what my wife and I did for our first boosters.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is going to be an awesome summer!


Yeah buddy


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is going to be an awesome summer!


You have trips planned?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I linked the science in my last post in Covid, if that helps.



Thank you...I cancelled my Pfizer #4 and rescheduled at a different location so I can get the Moderna, and a shingles vac. I actually had the shingles vac about 10 years ago...I remember I had to pay $300 out of pocket for that one.

Getting them both in 30 minutes!! I hope I don't get sick from the shingles vac!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thank you...I cancelled my Pfizer #4 and rescheduled at a different location so I can get the Moderna, and a shingles vac. I actually had the shingles vac about 10 years ago...I remember I had to pay $300 out of pocket for that one.
> 
> Getting them both in 30 minutes!! I hope I don't get sick from the shingles vac!


10 years ago the shingles shot was completely different. This one is much more effective.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 10 years ago the shingles shot was completely different. This one is much more effective.


My mom's case was so horrible that I put my 50th birthday on my google calendar after we had to deal with her case, and I still check every now and then to see if they lowered the recommended age. she had weird tingly skin on part of her back for the rest of her life after that, always crawly. Scary stuff... Get your jab.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2022)

I have a friend who repeatedly had outbreaks on her eyelids as well as her torso. Reslly scary.. And another friend got it before he was 40. They probably should lower the age, it's probably in long term study. That said, it was a huge load off when I got mine a couple years ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You have trips planned?


None planned and I don't think covid is going to be over before I'm old. We're going to turn our patio into a more inviting place to have get togethers this summer.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

I just got Moderna booster and Shingles dose number 1. Then hopefully a steroid injection in my shoulder next Thursday .


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> None planned and I don't think covid is going to be over before I'm old. We're going to turn our patio into a more inviting place to have get togethers this summer.


I’m turning my bedroom into tiki


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m turning my bedroom into tiki


You'll need a Moai head to go with.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m going to put grass around the dresser and the trash can and side table and chair. Oh and Christmas lights.
Let the sunshine in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going to put grass around the dresser and the trash can and side table and chair. Oh and Christmas lights.
> Let the sunshine in


We ordered lights on the weekend too. Just need the warmth to come. 



https://www.amazon.ca/Outdoor-Shatterproof-Ambience-Backyard-Pergola/dp/B0925HSBYB/


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We ordered lights on the weekend too. Just need the warmth to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ve got the ac cranking.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We ordered lights on the weekend too. Just need the warmth to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even set up my hammock last year....I for sure will be this summer, and I plan on using it often!!

This will be the first time in over 30 years I don't have to spend June rebuilding student rentals!!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’ve got the ac cranking.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5110575


Sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I didn't even set up my hammock last year....I for sure will be this summer, and I plan on using it often!!
> 
> This will be the first time in over 30 years I don't have to spend June rebuilding student rentals!!!!!


You couldn't have asked for a better market to dump those student rentals. I'm miss your stories about the crazy shit that they did to the units.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5110575


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5110582View attachment 5110583


Well now you're just showing off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what my wife and I did for our first boosters.


Unfortunately my first booster was before that was approved and even with a physician's order they wouldn't allow it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Unfortunately my first booster was before that was approved and even with a physician's order they wouldn't allow it.


I didn't read it. But I got the two moderna and a Pfizer booster. Wife had two Pfizer and moderna booster. What had to be approved?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't read it. But I got the two moderna and a Pfizer booster. Wife had two Pfizer and moderna booster. What had to be approved?


Mixing vaccines had to be approved by the FDA, prior to public administration. My first booster was prior to approval.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

Getting ready


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mixing vaccines had to be approved by the FDA, prior to public administration. My first booster was prior to approval.


Got my booster in December. Damn I didn't think it was that long ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: FDA Takes Additional Actions on the Use of a Booster Dose for COVID-19 Vaccines


The FDA took additional actions regarding booster doses of COVID-19 vaccines, including authorizing heterologous booster doses in eligible individuals.




www.fda.gov





It was approved 10/20 and my booster was the end of September.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: FDA Takes Additional Actions on the Use of a Booster Dose for COVID-19 Vaccines
> 
> 
> The FDA took additional actions regarding booster doses of COVID-19 vaccines, including authorizing heterologous booster doses in eligible individuals.
> ...


10/21 Yeah, I knew the person who was giving it to me. She said it was a good decision and wished she was able to have done the same.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great night and a better morning


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great night and a better morning View attachment 5110704


There he is!! I was just thinking I might need some coffee!

My right arm is soooo sore from the shingles vac. No pain in the left arm from the Moderna booster. I did them backwards....  Maybe some chocolate will cheer me up.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There he is!! I was just thinking I might need some coffee!
> 
> My right arm is soooo sore from the shingles vac. No pain in the left arm from the Moderna booster. I did them backwards....  Maybe some chocolate will cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 5110724


I haven't had those in forever.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I haven't had those in forever.


Me either...Probably not in 20 years or more. 

I have been on a red licorice kick lately....The bag says fat free, but I think they lie.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There he is!! I was just thinking I might need some coffee!
> 
> My right arm is soooo sore from the shingles vac. No pain in the left arm from the Moderna booster. I did them backwards....  Maybe some chocolate will cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 5110724


My arm is sore from the vaccine and I have a headache, from the vaccine but it could be pollen. My poor blue/black car is yellow


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Damn, I should have skipped the shingles vac. It is kicking my ass. I even skipped dinner. Fortunately I don't have too much to do tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 30, 2022)

Ok who smoking


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok who smoking View attachment 5110793


I'll join you!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

Edibles away! I hope that counts!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Edibles away! I hope that counts!


 only if it get you high


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Vaping some Chernobyl


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

Movie time, sitting on the floor with my idiots. They fell asleep...

King of thieves. I love Michael Caine and heist movies, not sure why I never saw this one!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Vaping some Chernobyl
> View attachment 5110804


Do you make your own carts?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you make your own carts?


No....I was trying to learn how, but I can buy good 1 gram carts for $25 now so it's hardly worth while to make them, and lately I have mainly been dry vaping herb. My tolerance has dropped quite low.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No....I was trying to learn how, but I can buy good 1 gram carts for $25 now so it's hardly worth while to make them, and lately I have mainly been dry vaping herb. My tolerance has dropped quite low.


I was looking at some desk top vapes for increased quantity during the day. I like edibles but they can take too long to hit!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2022)

That's what I started with, a desktop and filling bags with vapor....but then graduated to a couple of portable ones like the one pictured above...I almost never smoke any more. Surprisingly because i was always always always a joint man. But it was a necessary evil, my lungs were getting bad. At least I can't hear them wheeze any more.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 30, 2022)

I was looking at newer units that don't use the bags, mostly. I saw those when I was younger before I ever smoked and thought they looked dirty, and that mindset stuck Ditanium looks clean and neat.

I am a singer, so my lungs are precious to me...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 31, 2022)

G'mornng. Woke up trying to imagine tomorrow's pranks. Going to be difficult to discern reality from jokes. Just don't fuck with my coffee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5110944


Dats me currently


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Dats me currently


Me too!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too!


Sabre turns 11 tomorrow 

is everyone as excited as he is?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sabre turns 11 tomorrow
> 
> is everyone as excited as he is?
> 
> View attachment 5110951


That is one contented loaf...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Morning


It might hit 60° today  pretty damn wet too 

Hopefully everyone is having a good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

DWC flushing thread......someone help


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> DWC flushing thread......someone help



2 weeks to get chemicals out of budz


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 2 weeks to get chemicals out of budz


I ventured over and nope. First thread I read lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I ventured over and nope. First thread I read lol


now I gotta find it


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> now I gotta find it


Me too


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Me too


Seen it, not touching it

The thing about these post is…. They always fucking say everything perfect conditions, ph, EC etc

If it were all perfect all the time your plant would be fucking healthy you’d think?

Anyways it’s mini Friday today, 1 more day until the weekend


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Seen it, not touching it
> 
> The thing about these post is…. They always fucking say everything perfect conditions, ph, EC etc
> 
> ...


I might take off tomorrow and ski. Don't know yet though, I gotta see how today plays out.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I might take off tomorrow and ski. Don't know yet though, I gotta see how today plays out.



DO IT!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> DO IT!!!




I like the way you think


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

GO GO GO
You may regret not going but rarely regret going.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> GO GO GO
> You may regret not going but rarely regret going.


Depends on when the rain stops. If there's icing on the lifts it does suck. I've definitely gone many times and left after one run.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday. It's already 46° and heading to 57°


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Depends on when the rain stops. If there's icing on the lifts it does suck. I've definitely gone many times and left after one run.


Sorry dude didn’t know it was raining =wet is uyuk


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday. It's already 46° and heading to 57°


What are you doing


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

I forgot where Barbie went. Then




























I heard the lawnmower.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Fire in the hole?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you doing


If it doesn't rain me and the dog are going to bluffers park.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sorry dude didn’t know it was raining =wet is uyuk


Not raining yet. But it's coming. Hopefully it ends early.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If it doesn't rain me and the dog are going to bluffers park.
> 
> View attachment 5110977


niiice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> niiice


It doesn't look that nice right now, another month before it starts greening up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If it doesn't rain me and the dog are going to bluffers park.
> 
> View attachment 5110977


Hey can wheel around that  AND SMOKE DOPE


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It doesn't look that nice right now, another month before it starts greening up.


Any place in or near the water is niiice imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey can wheel around that  AND SMOKE DOPE


Yes and yes... legally too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Any place in or near the water is niiice imo


Yesterday I read that the swans are back, I'm going to grab some bread on the way to feed them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes and yes... legally too!


Would you read our mmur.com and tell me if you see the definition of privacy? I think when I buy that beach chair I could enclose it with a beach towel and be private?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday I read that the swans are back, I'm going to grab some bread on the way to feed them.


Are you allowed. They get mean. Be careful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you allowed. They get mean. Be careful.


I'll have my ferocious miniature poodle there for backup. When they're in the water they come to you if you're feeding them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you read our mmur.com and tell me if you see the definition of privacy? I think when I buy that beach chair I could enclose it with a beach towel and be private?


mmur.com doesn't go anywhere?


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday I read that the swans are back, I'm going to grab some bread on the way to feed them.


On an assignment I was staying at an extend stay condo that had a large duck pond on the grounds.

My sliding door opened up a few yards from the waters edge. It was fun to watch them feed on the cracked corn when tossed out.

I was able to get them to come up on the patio but they always stayed just outside the door. 
A few would come up to the door and look around inside but would not cross the threshold.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> On an assignment I was staying at an extend stay condo that had a large duck pond on the grounds.
> 
> My sliding door opened up a few yards from the waters edge. It was fun to watch them feed on the cracked corn when tossed out.
> 
> ...


They could probably see and smell the spice rub. Be more discreet next time


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> mmur.com doesn't go anywhere?


My bad






Site Home


Florida's Medical Marijuana Use Registry. Here you can apply for or renew your Florida Medical Marijuana Use Registry card.




mmuregistry.flhealth.gov


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> On an assignment I was staying at an extend stay condo that had a large duck pond on the grounds.
> 
> My sliding door opened up a few yards from the waters edge. It was fun to watch them feed on the cracked corn when tossed out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like @Paul Drake's place. 

Should have tried a trail of breadcrumbs right to the oven.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Privacy Policy







mmuregistry.flhealth.gov


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

I wonder how @manfredo is doing after his double whammy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah are there no rules about where you have to smoke?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Would you read our mmur.com and tell me if you see the definition of privacy? I think when I buy that beach chair I could enclose it with a beach towel and be private?


It looks like public outdoor is not allowed in florida. I would be careful!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It looks like public outdoor is not allowed in florida. I would be careful!


Thank you. I wonder what public outdoors is? Everywhere?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It looks like public outdoor is not allowed in florida. I would be careful!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah are there no rules about where you have to smoke?





Rsawr said:


> It looks like public outdoor is not allowed in florida. I would be careful!


@Rsawr is right






Florida medical marijuana laws you need to know


The use of Medical marijuana is still restricted in Florida. Here are some Florida medical marijuana laws you need to know.




trinityreleaf.com






Florida Medical Marijuana Laws prohibit you to use your high-THC medication in public or on public transportation. It is still legal to possess in public, just not use in public. It is lawful to medicate with low-THC (CBD only) medicine in public. It would be wise to avoid any federal buildings (courthouse, tax collector/DMV) and any establishments that receives federal funding (schools, community hospitals, etc).


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

We gotta teach her to make super edibles, bwahaha


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5111005


Wonder about a tent or camper?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wonder about a tent or camper? View attachment 5111009


Only if you own the land it's on, or ask the owner, I think.. :[


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll have my ferocious miniature poodle there for backup. When they're in the water they come to you if you're feeding them.


Careful I've seen them draw blood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Careful I've seen them draw blood


Poorly I assume... without thumbs.


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Careful I've seen them draw blood


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday I read that the swans are back, I'm going to grab some bread on the way to feed them.


FYI: https://www.popsci.com/feeding-ducks-bread/

Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> FYI: https://www.popsci.com/feeding-ducks-bread/
> 
> Mornin.


Whole grain it is!

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Friend’s father shot a gator (not allowed) for killing one of their swans. Apparently they’re expensive.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whole grain it is!
> 
> Good morning.


Just do salt free corn. They will mob you!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder how @manfredo is doing after his double whammy.


It was a rough night. I didn't realize the Moderna arm was sore until I laid on it...but the shingles arm is super sore, down my arm and into my collarbone. I got up during the night and took extra pain meds and Aleve and got a little sleep. And a good old headache too. If I had to do it again, I'd break them up and do one at a time.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> FYI: https://www.popsci.com/feeding-ducks-bread/
> 
> Mornin.


They have big signs in the park here..."Do not feed the waterfowl" but you still see people with bags of stale bread feeding them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was a rough night. I didn't realize the Moderna arm was sore until I laid on it...but the shingles arm is super sore, down my arm and into my collarbone. I got up during the night and took extra pain meds and Aleve and got a little sleep. And a good old headache too. If I had to do it again, I'd break them up and do one at a time.


Other than the arm pain I'll sure you'll be back to your old self tomorrow. Having both arms sore must suck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They have big signs in the park here..."Do not feed the waterfowl" but you still see people with bags of stale bread feeding them.


Am I being shamed? I feel like I'm being shamed.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

At least we are past the frozen tundra crap again...Maybe for good this time! Already up to 55F here.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Am I being shamed? I feel like I'm being shamed.


If someone was feeding your dog bread all day you probably would be mad. And manfredo is the bird feeder king, so that's like his pet once removed!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Am I being shamed? I feel like I'm being shamed.


I thought it was strange they were concerned at the park. A a year or two ago they killed a LOT of them, because they were overpopulated and making a mess.

I didn't read the article, but there must be something that's safe to feed them. 

OK, maybe as hot shower will help. 



Rsawr said:


> If someone was feeding your dog bread all day you probably would be mad. And manfredo is the bird feeder king, so that's like his pet once removed!


Oh actually they say it's not really good to feed birds from feeders either...Or there are a few risks to it at minimum. But I still do.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was strange they were concerned at the park. A a year or two ago they killed a LOT of them, because they were overpopulated and making a mess.
> 
> I didn't read the article, but there must be something that's safe to feed them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, oats and corn, and greens, Stuff that is nutritious for ducks! Many bird seed brands, probably also bugs, if you have a pocket full of worms or crickets!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

I don’t feed anything. Have enough wildlife around. There are several tri blue herons around.
We saw a deer at the pond. Got the binoculars and it became the neighbors dog.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

Morning all.....how's everyone doing.....hopefully staying warm and all

woke up this morning to a brisk 49F and no wind.......high today 80F and clear.......

welp just started a fresh pot, warm ups a coming......

now for breakfast.......little chicken fagita this morning....why yes


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

I NEED STICKERS


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was a rough night. I didn't realize the Moderna arm was sore until I laid on it...but the shingles arm is super sore, down my arm and into my collarbone. I got up during the night and took extra pain meds and Aleve and got a little sleep. And a good old headache too. If I had to do it again, I'd break them up and do one at a time.


But you'll feel bulletproof once you feel better!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

I think the chair may be GRATIS


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

New coffee machine  last one decided that the best way to fill a cup was to aggressively squirt coffee grounds and hot water out of the sides of the reservoir and not into the mug!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

Suffolk man had sex with 450 tractors | Suffolk Gazette


A Suffolk man with a bizarre sexual attraction to tractors has been banned from the countryside and forced to sign the sex-offenders' register.




www.suffolkgazette.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Suffolk man had sex with 450 tractors | Suffolk Gazette
> 
> 
> A Suffolk man with a bizarre sexual attraction to tractors has been banned from the countryside and forced to sign the sex-offenders' register.
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

@Laughing Grass seriously be careful with the dog. If it has babies around it will fuck it up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

I think a scorpion got my toe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think a scorpion got my toe


You think???


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

What does your tray look like?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You think???


In my shoe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What does your tray look like?
> View attachment 5111053


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Are florida scorpions venomous, or just ouchie?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What does your tray look like?
> View attachment 5111053


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass seriously be careful with the dog. If it has babies around it will fuck it up.


I don't think I'm going. It's raining... and I finished the remnants of a joint from last night.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass seriously be careful with the dog. If it has babies around it will fuck it up.


I looked it up and there shouldn't be any Cygnets for about a month. So your dog is safe.........for now


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are florida scorpions venomous, or just ouchie?


Apparently just sting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2022)

Yuppers yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I looked it up and there shouldn't be any Cygnets for about a month. So your dog is safe.........for now


He's a cold blooded killer!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I looked it up and there shouldn't be any Cygnets for about a month. So your dog is safe.........for now


They still protect their area. I had one that I dealt with quite a few times. It would try to land on me on my jet ski. It actually did on my buddies. And made him bleed....not bad but she has a little dog.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Just doing detecting for you guys. Shake your shoes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's a cold blooded killer!
> 
> View attachment 5111057


Just spit cranberry juice


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They still protect their area. I had one that I dealt with quite a few times. It would try to land on me on my jet ski. It actually did on my buddies. And made him bleed....not bad but she has a little dog.


Swans are nasty


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Where did my wife go


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where did my wife go


Did the mowing stop?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They still protect their area. I had one that I dealt with quite a few times. It would try to land on me on my jet ski. It actually did on my buddies. And made him bleed....not bad but she has a little dog.


On the boardwalk the ducks and swans have to come to you. It's not very easy to get to where they're nesting.

I'm a city girl, birds don't scare me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

@raratt how did those slow Sativa girls go?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the boardwalk the ducks and swans have to come to you. It's not very easy to get to where they're nesting.
> 
> I'm a city girl, birds don't scare me.


They should. A chicago park swan broke my mom's arm! In 2 places!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Did the mowing stop?


Was she mowing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They should. A chicago park swan broke my mom's arm! In 2 places!!


It was a petting zoo too, so that was a hilarious grift by the zoo owners...


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the boardwalk the ducks and swans have to come to you. It's not very easy to get to where they're nesting.
> 
> I'm a city girl, birds don't scare me.


They should


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Was she mowing today?


You said she was earlier, I think!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the boardwalk the ducks and swans have to come to you. It's not very easy to get to where they're nesting.
> 
> I'm a city girl, birds don't scare me.


Everyone that had a house on the channel that lead to the lake would sit out there drinking and laugh at all the people it would try to get. That was the price you had to pay for the free boat launch. 

I know your kind.......


Look how big that squirrel is.......looks tough


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They should. A chicago park swan broke my mom's arm! In 2 places!!


@Laughing Grass I'd bring a gun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass I'd bring a gun


I got moves like Jagger.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @raratt how did those slow Sativa girls go?


Which?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Which?


O I can't wait to run these but right now I'm running some feminized seeds to get caught back up


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I'm going. It's raining... and I finished the remnants of a joint from last night.


Same here, minus the joint....I was going to sneak to the park though.

Plus I had a real estate deal fall apart, so I am trying to find another buyer quick like. This was the buyer who bid 15k over asking price, now backing out. Just wonderful...My clients took it well, surprisingly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here, minus the joint....I was going to sneak to the park though.
> 
> Plus I had a real estate deal fall apart, so I am trying to find another buyer quick like. This was the buyer who bid 15k over asking price, now backing out. Just wonderful...My clients took it well, surprisingly.


Hopefully you had a deposit to ease the pain.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully you had a deposit to ease the pain.


It is almost impossible to keep a deposit. In 35 years, I have kept 1, and that involved small claims court.

This wasn't the one I co own...That deal looks good. This was my friends dads house, which they inherited. It will sell again, but probably not for as much. And more work for me!!!! I just hope I can have it back under contract before my vacation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is almost impossible to keep a deposit. In 35 years, I have kept 1, and that involved small claims court.
> 
> This wasn't the one I co own...That deal looks good. This was my friends dads house, which they inherited. It will sell again, but probably not for as much. And more work for me!!!! I just hope I can have it back under contract before my vacation.


Bummer in Ontario it’s almost impossible to get out of an offer to purchase without losing your deposit. The seller could also sue you for the difference if the house sells for less than your offer.





__





Make your deposits carefully as they are rarely refundable: Ask Joe | The Star






www.thestar.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Now...now.....now!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Damn, a minute late


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I'm going. It's raining... and I finished the remnants of a joint from last night.





Laughing Grass said:


> On the boardwalk the ducks and swans have to come to you. It's not very easy to get to where they're nesting.
> 
> I'm a city girl, birds don't scare me.


Beach girls know whats up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Is it just me


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Wow....I decided to do a WalMart run. As I was leaving out the front door with my cart, a mini van comes around the corner and guns it toward me. I was thinking it was someone I knew fucking with me...It wasn't....I had to jump out of the way and she hit my cart, pretty hard...Hard enough to dent her new mini van fender. She stopped and asked if i was ok, and I walked away shaking my head. She is lucky I wasn't bored! And too sore to fake a fall today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Actually if you hit play at the right time @lokie's post is even better


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually if you hit play at the right time @lokie's post is even better


Skills.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They should. A chicago park swan broke my mom's arm! In 2 places!!


Hopefully she sued!! Just think if it was a kid...It could have killed a kid. Nice petting zoo, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> Beach girls know whats up.
> 
> View attachment 5111231


City girls know to watch the flying rats.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> Skills.
> 
> View attachment 5111250


Did you do it? I had to again lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is it just me


I thought that said eric cartman at first glance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought that said eric cartman at first glance.


Yes this is great stuff!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hopefully she sued!! Just think if it was a kid...It could have killed a kid. Nice petting zoo, lol.


I don't even remember it, she told me after the fact. I was being pushed in a carriage at the time, so I was probably shitting and laughing about it >.<


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> Skills.
> 
> View attachment 5111250


Dildo toss aside, the excitement this chick portrays is a tell.


Given an opportunity I would play for her the song of my people.







Edit for content.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2022)

I am reminded of a day long ago I was eating lunch out of doors sitting on a bench with my boss Marty in a tourist infested area. Suddenly just as Marty took a bite a seagull tried to snatch and grab his sandwich and ended up shitting all over his head and sandwich. Poor Marty. Best boss I ever had. Cruel but fair.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5111055


How the heck do you get those caps so full? Practice?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> How the heck do you get those caps so full? Practice?


Surface tension and practice! You get used to how long to squeeze the bulb on the dropper to get a good drop in the cap. I use the base of a capsule fill machine (they work horribly with liquids but quite well with powders) to hold the bottoms, but I put the tops on manually. That way you don't touch the little bubble that's filled over the lip of the capsule. I also use coconut oil or butter so that I can set them in the fridge, and I take them with me in a small vaccuum sealed thermos, so they don't melt all day long! then just pop whatever is in the lil thermos in the fridge for tomorrow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> How the heck do you get those caps so full? Practice?


Also are they, uhh, farm to table?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Also are they, uhh, farm to table?


Yup! Super easy to make, and they are easy to dose once you have made a batch or two. I use 00 capsules, and they come in gelatin free for a very comparable price to beef gelatin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yup! Super easy to make, and they are easy to dose once you have made a batch or two. I use 00 capsules, and they come in gelatin free for a very comparable price to beef gelatin.


I'd try to source bacon gelatin........because, well....bacon


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd try to source bacon gelatin........because, well....bacon


Not gonna lie, If I am feeling cheeky I just put a dropper or 2 of infused oil into the breakfast cast iron while cooking and see where the morning takes me... Unsurprisingly the bacony fatty meals are the most    . You know?


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am reminded of a day long ago I was eating lunch out of doors sitting on a bench with my boss Marty in a tourist infested area. Suddenly just as Marty took a bite a seagull tried to snatch and grab his sandwich and ended up shitting all over his head and sandwich. Poor Marty. Best boss I ever had. Cruel but fair.


Having been in sales in Florida my wife entertained perspective marks at outdoor beach cafes

She tells of one encounter where she was pelican bombed.

During a closing meeting held at a beachside cafe, a pelican let loose and coated her arm from wrist to neck.

Once the disgust and laughter settled the deal was successfully completed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not gonna lie, If I am feeling cheeky I just put a dropper or 2 of infused oil into the breakfast cast iron while cooking and see where the morning takes me... Unsurprisingly the bacony fatty meals are the most    . You know?


I have done the same many times  

Green eggs and ham.....right


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have done the same many times
> 
> Green eggs and ham.....right


as long as there are hashbrowns, hell yuh!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> as long as there are hashbrowns, hell yuh!!!


I haven't made funny honey in a while. 50/50 budder/honey.........it's so good


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't made funny honey in a while. 50/50 budder/honey.........it's so good


Oh, we should vibe and make biscuits some time. then put that on it, lol. OMG ON A CROISSANT . This new batch of edibles is very munchy-y..


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, we should vibe and make biscuits some time. then put that on it, lol. OMG ON A CROISSANT . This new batch of edibles is very munchy-y..


munchies?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> munchies?


Nooooo.... But whatcha got in your pockets?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, we should vibe and make biscuits some time. then put that on it, lol. OMG ON A CROISSANT . This new batch of edibles is very munchy-y..


Hell yeah! It's so good on biscuits or croissants. Whiskey and funny honey in tea or coffee is freaking awesome......you should try it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2022)

Your edit made my FIFY unintelligible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nooooo.... But whatcha got in your pockets?


I had to look....

Money or a knife


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your edit made my FIFY unintelligible.


Edit?


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to look....
> 
> Money or a knife
> 
> View attachment 5111313


I know where a gumball machine is, gimme!


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nooooo.... But whatcha got in your pockets?


a hole.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> a hole.


I mean I do have a sewing kit... Or was that not why you pointed out the hole. Gotta be cheap when you lived through college with three sets of recital clothes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Edit?


Dunno - I hit reply 3 times & got what I see now. Before it said "Shit Whiskey and funny honey in tea or coffee is freaking awesome" and I thought it could seriously need a comma early in the sentence.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I do have a sewing kit... Or was that not why you pointed out the hole. Gotta be cheap when you lived through college with three sets of recital clothes


I used ladies ski pants........true story 


*Edit: Lmao typing faster than I can edit oops!*


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dunno - I hit reply 3 times & got what I see now. Before it said "Shit Whiskey and funny honey in tea or coffee is freaking awesome" and I thought it could seriously need a comma early in the sentence.


Lmao yeah I thought so too! Then I dropped the shit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> munchies?


The cause of said munchies


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I do have a sewing kit... Or was that not why you pointed out the hole. Gotta be cheap when you lived through college with three sets of recital clothes


cheap?

Stories about my uncle still come around from time to time.

My dad would tell his brother was so cheap if it cost him a nickel to shit he would rather throw up.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> cheap?
> 
> Stories about my uncle still come around from time to time.
> 
> ...


It does save on belt buckle wear...?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Surface tension and practice! You get used to how long to squeeze the bulb on the dropper to get a good drop in the cap. I use the base of a capsule fill machine (they work horribly with liquids but quite well with powders) to hold the bottoms, but I put the tops on manually. That way you don't touch the little bubble that's filled over the lip of the capsule. I also use coconut oil or butter so that I can set them in the fridge, and I take them with me in a small vaccuum sealed thermos, so they don't melt all day long! then just pop whatever is in the lil thermos in the fridge for tomorrow.


I just made my first 150 of them, using the same base holder, and caps.
I like the vacuum bottle idea.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

15 minute drive to the drug store turned into a close to two hour trip. Ten blocks with lights out at every intersection during rush hour. 

I got candy while I was there so it’s worth it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to look....
> 
> Money or a knife
> 
> View attachment 5111313


You need lotion stat!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need lotion stat!


See the splinters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> See the splinters


I thought you worked with metal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you worked with metal.


Oh metal will give you some nasty splinters. And also ones you can hardly see.......but you definitely feel them.


I work with a lot of metal. But I also work with lots of other things. But mostly metal and wood.


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 15 minute drive to the drug store turned into a close to two hour trip. Ten blocks with lights out at every intersection during rush hour.
> 
> I got candy while I was there so it’s worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5111329


Sounds like you were an a mission.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh metal will give you some nasty splinters. And also ones you can hardly see.......but you definitely feel them.
> 
> 
> I work with a lot of metal. But I also work with lots of other things. But mostly metal and wood.


I think it took ten years for me to finally get all the metal splinters I had.
You couldn't feel them all the time, till they hit a nerve or worked their way out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Been building a custom cabinet and shelf made from armorite board and painting it with my turbine hvlp system (usually used for cars) these last few days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Ran out of booties lol 


It kept my boots clean


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think it took ten years for me to finally get all the metal splinters I had.
> You couldn't feel them all the time, till they hit a nerve or worked their way out.


This is gonna sound gross... I had all my wisdom teeth removed at the same time. Two years later I started having pain on my bottom jaw where one of the teeth used to be. I went to the dentist and she pulled out a 1cm sliver of tooth or bone with forceps. Thought I was gonna puke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think it took ten years for me to finally get all the metal splinters I had.
> You couldn't feel them all the time, till they hit a nerve or worked their way out.


I had a long cup brush bristle in my foot once.....you could only see the tip....pulling it out was odd to say the least. It felt great once it came out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

I don't have any pictures but we built a beautiful steel frame for a large piece of this





Green onyx.

It made a nice really expensive coffee table.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a long cup brush bristle in my foot once.....you could only see the tip....pulling it out was odd to say the least. It felt great once it came out.


I had half a sewing needle in m foot, the other half broke off. Found it in the carpet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had half a sewing needle in m foot, the other half broke off. Found it in the carpet.


Damn it broke.....that's like stepping on a nail and taking it with you.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 31, 2022)

I had to pull a thumbtack out of my knee last week, it was stuck to a bone I think.
Took a hell of a yank.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it broke.....that's like stepping on a nail and taking it with you.


Done that also, with the board still attached.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had to pull a thumbtack out of my knee last week, it was stuck to a bone I think.
> Took a hell of a yank.


It's a kneetack!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh that last dab  

Sorry, that probably hurt like hell. Kneeling on anything sucks the older I get. I don't want a tack. Ouch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Done that also, with the board still attached.


I was part of a deck once......never want to do that again


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a long cup brush bristle in my foot once.....you could only see the tip....pulling it out was odd to say the least. It felt great once it came out.


I have a small sliver in my foot for at least 5 years now. It only bothers me once in a great while....when it does I'll dig at it, and think I have finally got it, and then 4 - 6 months later it will bother me again. No idea what it is.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was part of a deck once......never want to do that again


Saw a guy shoot a framing nail through his hand with a nail gun. He came on the job and picked it up and was trying to fire it, and asked one of the guys how you make it work. Someone told him you have to depress where the nail comes out, and he did with his hand. He didn't get hurt bad, BUT it hurt bad pulling it out!

Saw another guy cut his thumb off on a table saw...My parents owned a woodshop so saw a few good ones. Lots of cuts.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2022)

Everyone go to bed early????

Happy Birthday @Rsawr  Birthday cake for breakfast is allowed!! Have a great birthday in your new home!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

Birthday Time check @Rsawr 
Happy birthday


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy Friday.
Happy 1st of April, We made it.
Happy Aprils fool day.
Happy Birthday @Rsawr


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

God I gotta stop getting up so early.
Been 4 hours now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy birthday


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

Morning


I feel like it's been raining all month  

How's it going today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

@Rsawr 





Happy birthday.......hope you have a great day.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 1, 2022)

Aww, thanks guys!  Gonna go buy bacon and make a big birthday bacon sandwich, and see how many edibles it takes to make me smell colors! Wheeee!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Aww, thanks guys!  Gonna go buy bacon and make a big birthday bacon sandwich, and see how many edibles it takes to make me smell colors! Wheeee!!!


With a side of gluten free salad......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday and Birthday @Rsawr 

Stupid snow is back today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday and Birthday @Rsawr
> 
> Stupid snow is back today.


Bring it! Rain till midday here


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Aww, thanks guys!  Gonna go buy bacon and make a big birthday bacon sandwich, and see how many edibles it takes to make me smell colors! Wheeee!!!


Can I come over. I like good music!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Aww, thanks guys!  Gonna go buy bacon and make a big birthday bacon sandwich, and see how many edibles it takes to make me smell colors! Wheeee!!!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Aww, thanks guys!  Gonna go buy bacon and make a big birthday bacon sandwich, and see how many edibles it takes to make me smell colors! Wheeee!!!


Happy birtoday, you share the same bday as Sabre

Hope you have a wonderful and chill day


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

I’m getting a haircut today, maybe shear the sides and braid the top. Oh no, Mohawk on top and shaved sides.
I’m basically wearing a Masterson


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m getting a haircut today, maybe shear the sides and braid the top. Oh no, Mohawk on top and shaved sides.
> I’m basically wearing a Masterson View attachment 5111535


I picked up a box of hair color yesterday...I haven't colored my hair since pre-Covid, and I'm about 85% gray now. And made an appt for a cut for next week. 

Friday....yeah!! I might do some transplanting today. Arms still a little sore from that vaccination but not terrible.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I picked up a box of hair color yesterday...I haven't colored my hair since pre-Covid, and I'm about 85% gray now. And made an appt for a cut for next week.
> 
> Friday....yeah!! I might do some transplanting today. Arms still a little sore from that vaccination but not terrible.


Grey is a good look! My skunk stripe is beginning to spread down over the rest of my head. ;]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy, happy, joy, joy @Rsawr!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Morning everyone...happy friday and above all Happy Bday @Rsawr, have an awesome day.....remember gravity works.....

woke up this morning to a mild 54F this morning, light wind from the south, high today 82F and sunny....gonna be an awesome weekend.....shorts and flip flops weather

welp just started a fresh pot, so warm up a coming

now to get some breakfast in me......


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm trying to work up the ambition to do some transplanting...or pay bills...or both lol.... although I just got back home and the sofa is calling me. 

I stayed up too late last night and had to get up earlier than I wanted this morning...and I just got stoned  

Coffee might help!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm trying to work up the ambition to do some transplanting...or pay bills...or both lol.... although I just got back home and the sofa is calling me.
> 
> I stayed up too late last night and had to get up earlier than I wanted this morning...and I just got stoned
> 
> Coffee might help!


special sections just for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

It rained some of the day......snow up higher. And then more snow tonight. Not much but better than rain  

I didn't go skiing......ended up painting first coat on the cabinet.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 1, 2022)

Baked baking tiiiime!!

Anyone else got cast iron with battle scars? Lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Baked baking tiiiime!!
> View attachment 5111718
> Anyone else got cast iron with battle scars? Lol


 Not cast iron, but I've a stove wound from back in the early 70s as a child.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 1, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Not cast iron, but I've a stove wound from back in the early 70s as a child.


Oh man, do you remember it happening? Burns fucking hurt


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Baked baking tiiiime!!
> View attachment 5111718
> Anyone else got cast iron with battle scars? Lol


I have a bunch of cast iron. Nothing broken though.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 1, 2022)

One of the earliest years of successfully skin grafting.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh man, do you remember it happening? Burns fucking hurt


No memory as I was 2ish.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a bunch of cast iron. Nothing broken though.


 Yep , It's pretty tough to break the cast iron!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Baked baking tiiiime!!
> View attachment 5111718
> Anyone else got cast iron with battle scars? Lol


Kettles and drinking jugs came with the place.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 1, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Yep , It's pretty tough to break the cast iron!


The lid of this had a decorative knobbly thing. It broke a really long time ago. It was set so it was upside down and kinda wobbling on that knobbly bit and it just kinda snapped off when someone accidentally slammed the bottom part down onto it. Dented the counter too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Baked baking tiiiime!!
> View attachment 5111718
> Anyone else got cast iron with battle scars? Lol


yep, sure in the heck do


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

i got a full collection of frying pans, a skillet plate, and a couple of pots too.....js


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i got a full collection of frying pans, a skillet plate, and a couple of pots too.....js


I have two griddles, one pan sized and one long one. The pan sized has raised ribs for sear marks, the other has those but flat on the other side.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5111684special sections just for you


Just what the doctor ordered! I am feeling cold, probably from the damned shingles vaccination. But I have coffee brewing and just woke up.

I did get a start on transplanting....A dozen 8g bags are mostly filled. Which reminds me, I need to go close shop. BRB, with coffee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I picked up a box of hair color yesterday...I haven't colored my hair since pre-Covid, and I'm about 85% gray now. And made an appt for a cut for next week.
> 
> Friday....yeah!! I might do some transplanting today. Arms still a little sore from that vaccination but not terrible.


A box of what?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

April fools day was not lost at great clips. Hehe 
The lady was cool. She goes now you look like a qtip. Barbie couldn’t take it anymore and came around curtain to check.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> A box of what?


 Take 10 years off your age in 10 minutes!! This works better than mens hair coloring!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Take 10 years off your age in 10 minutes!! This works better than mens hair coloring!!
> 
> View attachment 5111793


Do they have it in blond? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do they have it in blond? Asking for a friend.


Hope it's not me


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

Just watched a video on how to do the proctored home covid test next Friday. Looks easy enough. 

This is getting to be a PITA though...The cruise line keeps throwing more bullshit at us. NOW we also have to pay $40 to Bermuda and submit the negative antigen tests AND proof of vaccination to get a permit to be allowed on their island!

I guess it's a good thing, and Bermuda is a beautiful island, but still....a PITA!!! I just read a horrifying story of what they do to some people...basically lock you in your room without any explanation or proof of infection.









Help! My cruise line requires a vaccination and now my credits are expiring


Can a cruise line require a COVID vaccination and keep your money if you don't? As cruise lines loosen their requirements, here's the answer.




www.elliott.org








raratt said:


> Do they have it in blond? Asking for a friend.


They sure do!!! The results really are shocking AND it makes your hair thicker!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope it's not me


Your day is coming!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

Good night 
No bed bugs


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Your day is coming!!


I’ve got grey, trust me but I’m not gonna mess with dat, yo. I’ve got the normal coloring I think. I earned my grey. But then again I’m married and don’t care lol.
Good luck


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Take 10 years off your age in 10 minutes!! This works better than mens hair coloring!!
> 
> View attachment 5111793


I’ll never look like her, who are we kidding.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have two griddles, one pan sized and one long one. The pan sized has raised ribs for sear marks, the other has those but flat on the other side.


They're real awesome on a pit,or open fire....I need to clean mine, mf works....js


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just watched a video on how to do the proctored home covid test next Friday. Looks easy enough.
> 
> This is getting to be a PITA though...The cruise line keeps throwing more bullshit at us. NOW we also have to pay $40 to Bermuda and submit the negative antigen tests AND proof of vaccination to get a permit to be allowed on their island!
> 
> ...


Whoa!! That link is horrific, locked up for the duration eating whatever they choose to send you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night
> No bed bugs
> View attachment 5111807


Rest well


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey @Rsawr wife says happy bday to u too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Weekend


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa!! That link is horrific, locked up for the duration eating whatever they choose to send you?


I sure hope there is more to that story, but yeah it freaked me out just a little. Maybe they were some rude anti maskers doing stupid shit and got caught on camera.

Those interior rooms are probably worse than a jail cell after a few days. I'm claustrophobic...Nope!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got grey, trust me but I’m not gonna mess with dat, yo. I’ve got the normal coloring I think. I earned my grey. But then again I’m married and don’t care lol.
> Good luck


It use to make me feel a little better about myself, but now that I am 60 and my health is failing, I don't give a shit either really....But maybe I'll look a little less scary with some hair color and a hat for the cruise! Botox would be an improvement too... Actually one of my friends going with us just did Botox...Another friend is an RN, picked up a few vials, and they had a girls rejuvenation night. I haven't seen the results yet. These girls like to party too....I won't be able to keep up!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5111833
> 
> Weekend


yuppers


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It use to make me feel a little better about myself, but now that I am 60 and my health is failing, I don't give a shit either really....But maybe I'll look a little less scary with some hair color and a hat for the cruise! Botox would be an improvement too... Actually one of my friends going with us just did Botox...Another friend is an RN, picked up a few vials, and they had a girls rejuvenation night. I haven't seen the results yet. These girls like to party too....I won't be able to keep up!!!


Are you going on an orgy cruise?






So much primping going on, I hope you get lucky.














How To Get Laid On A Cruise


Here's our guide to help answer the question many singles have about cruising: How can I get laid on a cruise?




cruisewestcoast.com


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Are you going on an orgy cruise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good advice....But I'll bet this happens a LOT. 

"Plus, as fun as it might be in your mind to bend someone over the balcony railing, that's just downright dangerous - Don't Do it! "


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2022)

wakes and baked this morning with this disco mints stuff is the real deal… man i was sooooo baked from just asmall bong hit. . these folks def deliver and the smell , unreal. the house reeks and its in a sealed jar in the cabniet. opening the cabinet door a waff of skunk gas slaps you in the face.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

Man O man and I paid 60


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man O man and I paid 60 View attachment 5111851


how are the baby chernohbies doing? mine are doing fantastic! topped them both. they are going to be MONSTERS!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

Not to bad looking and I can smell it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5111836yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how are the baby chernohbies doing? mine are doing fantastic! topped them both. they are going to be MONSTERS!
> View attachment 5111856


Well you are pretty damn awesome mine are no where near that they are still in pucks I'm slow lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well you are pretty damn awesome mine are no where near that they are still in pucks I'm slow lol


slow and steady , you will get there. hydro can speed things up i guess. your buds look tasty! nice and frosty. i hope they were worth the cash. have a nice weekend!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> slow and steady , you will get there. hydro can speed things up i guess. your buds look tasty! nice and frosty. i hope they were worth the cash. have a nice weekend!


I would haft to say so my blue cookies is starting


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones. How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Morning






Beautiful day out. Who's got plans for the weekend? Tball today for me


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Good morning 
Did errands with the wife yesterday and that may be the last time for that lol 
The haircut feels so good, easily cut two if not three inches on top and buzzed the bottom 
Brother in law coming over soon to work on the roof or something like that. I believe I’ll be sleeping.
Emailed meta and he’s doing well. Spending time with daughter and gf.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I sure hope there is more to that story, but yeah it freaked me out just a little. Maybe they were some rude anti maskers doing stupid shit and got caught on camera.
> 
> Those interior rooms are probably worse than a jail cell after a few days. I'm claustrophobic...Nope!


They were triple vaxed and stated they had had Covid as well. Possibly rude but that seems an extreme reaction too rudeness. Ah well another reason I think cruising may not be for me. I'm hoping you have a smooth time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They were triple vaxed and stated they had had Covid as well. Possibly rude but that seems an extreme reaction too rudeness. Ah well another reason I think cruising may not be for me. I'm hoping you have a smooth time.


Geez I really don’t want winobarbie to go.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

Whelp, I have to buy adult pants. What a sad morning for Rsawr... :[


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whelp, I have to buy adult pants. What a sad morning for Rsawr... :[


May I inquire, why?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> May I inquire, why?


Hahahaa


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> May I inquire, why?


Suing a bitch...!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Suing a bitch...!


I really thought you were talking about these


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2022)

Hopefully not your electrician.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Suing a bitch...!


I'm sorry, lawsuits can really suck.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hopefully not your electrician.


Is it better if it's the home seller entire? 

Electricians were awesome, not them.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it better if it's the home seller entire?
> 
> Electricians were awesome, not them.


I don't remember if you got a home inspection or not?


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Suing a bitch...!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't remember if you got a home inspection or not?


I did, I got it inspected twice, and have it signed and dated that the seller would repair the things wrong before the sale date. They willfully lied and even faked a receipt. I just don't WANT to deal with it...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I did, I got it inspected twice, and have it signed and dated that the seller would repair the things wrong before the sale date. They willfully lied and even faked a receipt. I just don't WANT to deal with it...


No one wants to be faced with that, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No one wants to be faced with that, I'm so sorry.


If I drive myself into a frothing frenzy and pinch a neck nerve I might be able to get some pain and suffering, so you know, it'll work out


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If I drive myself into a frothing frenzy and pinch a neck nerve I might be able to get some pain and suffering, so you know, it'll work out


No no no chill on an edible


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

My fuckn paralegal wants me to get stupid information she can easily get.
I said I’m afraid you’re going to have to do that as I don’t have a printer or laptop. Ignorant. Whatever it was it had to be done by yesterday HA. They need to earn that 25%!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No no no chill on an edible


Everyone grab some, it' sharing time.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If I drive myself into a frothing frenzy and pinch a neck nerve I might be able to get some pain and suffering, so you know, it'll work out


That could work!! Do it in the courthouse so you have witnesses! I'm glad you have a good sense of humor


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My fuckn paralegal wants me to get stupid information she can easily get.
> I said I’m afraid you’re going to have to do that as I don’t have a printer or laptop. Ignorant. Whatever it was it had to be done by yesterday HA. They need to earn that 25%!


Plus I don’t trust anyone, lawyers and realtors especially.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That could work!! Do it in the courthouse so you have witnesses! I'm glad you have a good sense of humor


Nooooo not government property!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nooooo not government property!


I think Chicago has different issues


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I did, I got it inspected twice, and have it signed and dated that the seller would repair the things wrong before the sale date. They willfully lied and even faked a receipt. I just don't WANT to deal with it...


Yeah, it's never a good idea to have a seller do a repair. Never. They are always going to do it as cheaply as they possibly can. It's always better to get your own estimate to correct the problem, and then ask for a credit at closing so YOU can have the repair done right once you own it. Or you could have had their work inspected before closing. Even then there are no guarantees, and there are usually hidden surprises once repairs begin.

I'm sorry you are dealing with problems though. Hopefully it's nothing too serious.

You might have a chance in court though, if you can prove they lied and faked a receipt....and then have it done right yourself. Or better yet, have your lawyer send them a letter and ask for them to do the right thing and give you some money back....Going to court absolutely sucks!!

There are almost always a few hidden surprises on any house, even a brand new one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, it's never a good idea to have a seller do a repair. Never. They are always going to do it as cheaply as they possibly can. It's always better to get your own estimate to correct the problem, and then ask for a credit at closing so YOU can have the repair done right once you own it. Or you could have had their work inspected before closing. Even then there are no guarantees, and there are usually hidden surprises once repairs begin.
> 
> I'm sorry you are dealing with problems though. Hopefully it's nothing too serious.
> 
> ...


Yeah, luckily I have lots of pictures. And I save all my emails. I am pretty sure I'll get what I want, it just comes down to how much of my summer it wastes, and how much I have to pay out of pocket beforehand, in order to prevent further damage while I wait.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think Chicago has different issues


City vs municipality vs fed vs state is crazy


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Ron DeSantis is giving cops a $5000 bonus for moving to Florida to work.
This is going for the rookies materials. Guns, uniforms, text books, what a sweetheart.
You know the types we are going to get.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Funding the police, I think that’s what you call it.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> City vs municipality vs fed vs state is crazy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ron DeSantis is giving cops a $5000 bonus for moving to Florida to work.
> This is going for the rookies materials. Guns, uniforms, text books, what a sweetheart.
> You know the types we are going to get.


Back to the late 80 early 90 scary


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> These girls like to party too....I won't be able to keep up!!!


Viagra.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, luckily I have lots of pictures. And I save all my emails. I am pretty sure I'll get what I want, it just comes down to how much of my summer it wastes, and how much I have to pay out of pocket beforehand, in order to prevent further damage while I wait.


Talk to a lawyer...initial consults are usually free. 

What's the problem?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Viagra.
> Mornin.


Oh they have their own men already, so I am off the hook. I'm just looking to relax!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh they have their own men already, so I am off the hook. I'm just looking to relax!!


(I'm just looking) mmm it is your story you tell it lol


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Talk to a lawyer...initial consults are usually free.
> 
> What's the problem?


The lawyer who helped me the first time gave me some numbers. I am gonna call Monday morning. Folks aren't open today, lol.

A few big ticket things...


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh they have their own men already, so I am off the hook. I'm just looking to relax!!


It IS a cruise yo, ya never know.
Edit: Vegas rules apply there also don't they?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

I wonder if there are group rates for the pros on the boat. 
If I was a hoe I’d do it on a boat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Hey think about it…


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

7 days captive customers 


The Love Boat


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> It IS a cruise yo, ya never know.
> Edit: Vegas rules apply there also don't they?


Can you be a ho in international waters?


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you be a ho in international waters?


The captain makes the rules at sea, so I guess he'd need a "piece of the action".


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

It's not the size of the but it the motion of the ocean does it apply when on a Cruise lol things that make you go hmmm


----------



## DCcan (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you be a ho in international waters?


Ask the First Mate, he'll explain the rules.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Ask the First Mate, he'll explain the rules.


I thought that was you.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

I had another Blumat flood again last night....The same plant too. But 99% contained in a plastic saucer it it was in so a easy cleanup with the shop vac.

I am transplanting some plants in veg today, into 7 gallon bags...I think if I saturate them they can go a week without any watering.

One week to go for vacation...Hoping I can re-sell the estate house again before I leave. The recent interest rate hike has really pulled the plug on sales. That was the excuse the buyer who backed out of the deal used.

I predict a shit load of foreclosures by next year...a shit load!!!!



raratt said:


> It IS a cruise yo, ya never know.


This is true....and we all have the open bar package. 

I am going to have to be careful not to drink too much...a bad hangover could take me out for 2 days. Last cruise i got a sunburn on day 2, and that really sucked. This time the temps should be a little cooler than last time I was there in June. It will probably be cold for the first and last day, leaving from NY.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> The captain makes the rules at sea, so I guess he'd need a "piece of the action".


Cap'n Daddy


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 2, 2022)

Ha

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/3gbjrf


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2022)

Just got done washing my windows inside and out. Feeling virtuous so I sit-down for a nice relaxing minute and one of my fire detectors starts chirping. They lose their minds when their batteries run low. Now I have to change out Batts in all 4 detectors. And I have no one to sue about it. 

Making meatloaf later.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ha
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/3gbjrf


Now that explains a certain three-hour Cruise


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that explains a certain three-hour Cruise


Mary Ann for the win. Ginger is just too high maintenance.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mary Ann for the win. Ginger is just too high maintenance.


Mary Ann was the organic farmer using coco , If I recall.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mary Ann for the win. Ginger is just too high maintenance.


I like hmmm????(.................) I'm married what was that question again lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Mary Ann was the organic farmer using coco , If I recall.


Oh I think the professor dabbled in that Garden a few times


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Mary Ann was the organic farmer using coco , If I recall.


She got busted with some weed in 2007 in Idaho after her 69th birthday party. She blamed the hitchhikers she picked up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Mary Ann was the organic farmer using coco , If I recall.


Her pH was always on point.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

How do you stop a Great Dane in its tracks


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mary Ann for the win. Ginger is just too high maintenance.


Both


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> She got busted with some weed in 2007 in Idaho after her 69th birthday party. She blamed the hitchhikers she picked up.


Did it work lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did it work lol


She got busted you simple minded goof


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

More coffee is needed ok we are algood


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Both


Yeah. Mary Ann's pinafore was always starched and pressed and her little white shoes never got scuffed.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did it work lol


Kind of, she pled out








“Gilligan’s” Mary Ann busted for marijuana


“Gilligan’s” Mary Ann busted for marijuana




www.denverpost.com


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Kind of, she pled out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, she sure had a lot of excuses for that weed. 

Sadly, Covid got her the end of 2020.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would haft to say so View attachment 5111873my blue cookies is starting


That is going to be a MONSTER! Awesome start.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is going to be a MONSTER! Awesome start.


So sweet and thanks for that


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey guys , Having a coffee and green crack for breakfast .   It’s been a minute , 70 pages behind and it’s April .  So planting season is coming fast which leads to, what should I plant this year   . Gonna put my order in for some really good  Cause I want some big trees to chop down in the fall .  What would @BobBitchen recommend for a good outdoor strain  . Also thinking a couple in a tent for the first time .


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

Morning






Let's take it easy....





What's everyone up to today?

I'm getting wood, then digging out my treadmill from storage. One of these days I'll use it


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Hey guys View attachment 5112443, Having a coffee and green crack for breakfast . View attachment 5112440  It’s been a minute , 70 pages behind and it’s April . View attachment 5112439 So planting season is coming fast which leads to, what should I plant this year View attachment 5112442  . Gonna put my order in for some really good View attachment 5112445 Cause I want some big trees to chop down in the fall . View attachment 5112444 What would @BobBitchen recommend for a good outdoor strain  . Also thinking a couple in a tent for the first time .



If your looking at my chucks...
I've had good reports of Meltdown doing very well outdoors, @fumble ran it outdoor for awhile, maybe she can help. 
I've been running my Chicken Dinner lately, indoors, I would think that would rock too.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 3, 2022)

Happy hard Sunday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> If your looking at my chucks...
> I've had good reports of Meltdown doing very well outdoors, @fumble ran it outdoor for awhile, maybe she can help.
> I've been running my Chicken Dinner lately, indoors, I would think that would rock too.


@fumble still around? Hey girl…
Good morning bakers
84 today but humid. I wish they’d hurry up with the chair I want to swim at the Y


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just buy some clothes hangers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just buy some clothes hangers.


?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> ?


I thought that’s what treadmills are for, catching clothes lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2022)

It NEVER takes me 30 seconds to catch up on this thread. I guess everyone enjoyed their Saturday nights, or are still at it. I woke up at 0400 again but my big plan for the day is a nice breakfast followed by a NASCAR nap this afternoon. I'm giving myself the day off.
Mornin.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 3, 2022)

@BobBitchen I’m lazy , do you have a link ? I need a sticker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought that’s what treadmills are for, catching clothes lol


It better not


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll race you!! D; Loser has to post an embarrassing photo 

Good chill, morning people. Anyone want some coffee? You can't have any of mine, or I'll bite you, but I am sure you can find some if you look hard enough...


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'll race you!! D; Loser has to post an embarrassing photo
> 
> Good chill, morning people. Anyone want some coffee? You can't have any of mine, or I'll bite you, but I am sure you can find some if you look hard enough...


Biting? OK.

Hair pulling? Negotiable.

And I don't drink the vile potion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'll race you!! D; Loser has to post an embarrassing photo
> 
> Good chill, morning people. Anyone want some coffee? You can't have any of mine, or I'll bite you, but I am sure you can find some if you look hard enough...


I don't get embarrassed easily......


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't get embarrassed easily......


Me either, as it goes. Lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 3, 2022)

Uh Oh. I see a Hold my whiskey moment coming.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Uh Oh. I see a Hold my whiskey moment coming.


Nope, leave my whiskey AND my coffee alone 
Gotta go faaaaaast!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 3, 2022)

Sunday musak


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @BobBitchen I’m lazy , do you have a link ? I need a sticker.


badfishbeanco on Instagram.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2022)

@Laughing Grass is busy cleaning snow off her car I bet!! We have snow here in higher elevations.

I got most of my transplanting done yesterday....Other than some clones in the cloner that need a few more days.

Not sure what today will bring...I should pay some bills and do some laundry for starters!! I still have not mailed my taxes in.

Bacon is sounding pretty good though!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> badfishbeanco on Instagram.


How is Bobby Z?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> badfishbeanco on Instagram.


Bad Fish Co is Bobby Zmuda's biz, Bob Bitchen is a different enterprise


----------



## DCcan (Apr 3, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @BobBitchen I’m lazy , do you have a link ? I need a sticker.







__





Bob Bitchen's Beans Archives - DCSE


Bob, of Bob Bitchen’s Beans, started breeding select cannabis strains about a decade ago, originally for himself, then, through a popular cannabis website, www.rollitup.org that he’s been a member of. Interest in his work began to grow and Bob was lucky enough to meet and collaborate with other...




dcseedexchange.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How is Bobby Z?


He's OK, got moved down south and out of Tahoe. Still living the dream.


Singlemalt said:


> Bad Fish Co is Bobby Zmuda's biz, Bob Bitchen is a different enterprise


A couple of Bobs, honest mistake?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> *He's OK, got moved down south and out of Tahoe. Still living the dream.*
> 
> A couple of Bobs, honest mistake?


LOL, yes I know


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, yes I know


Isn't he in the desert?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't he in the desert?


Not mine


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 3, 2022)

Puppy hugs rule


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, yes I know


I thought you were asking.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I thought you were asking.


I was going for politely informative.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Puppy hugs rule


Is that a new strain?? It would be a good name, no??? Puppy Hugs, mostly sativa, with a smell of skunk and wet dog


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2022)

Freaking amazing what has happened to the real estate market almost overnight....Interest rates getting jacked up will put a lot of people right out of the game, and will quickly being prices down.

Now too bad they can't do that with gasoline and groceries!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

Well it's not rain.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

@Rsawr 

I even used it for a few minutes


----------



## DCcan (Apr 3, 2022)

Second coffee and a nap in the sun is done, just in time for afternoon tea!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Second coffee and a nap in the sun is done, just in time for afternoon tea!


I'm late!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 3, 2022)

Baking some chicken tenders in panko and corn flakes. Those looked good going in the oven 
I'm getting baked on joints with gorilla glue, forget thats there's dab on the papers and WHAM, nap time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Second coffee and a nap in the sun is done, just in time for afternoon tea!


He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> I even used it for a few minutes
> View attachment 5112613


I was just walking on mine in a brain fog... lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha he View attachment 5112652View attachment 5112653


Lol.. liquid nap. What happens? I guess don’t plan on driving anywhere ? Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2022)

Time for a good smoke and a hot shower 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol.. liquid nap. What happens? I guess don’t plan on driving anywhere ? Lol


and it lives up to the name lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2022)

@Dr.Amber Trichome how are you finding the west coast beaches


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2022)

Got a bag for under 20$ happy happy


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was just walking on mine in a brain fog... lol


That's why I missed 4:20  I was on it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I missed 4:20  I was on it lol


Your story lol


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> I even used it for a few minutes
> View attachment 5112613


The basement looks clean and dry....Is it working out so far?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Good chill, slappy people.  
How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Morning


Supposed to get up to 50° and partly sunny......we'll see. Happy Monday


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The basement looks clean and dry....Is it working out so far?


Yeah, we didn't really have a lot of snow to melt. But it is working....I'll here the pump every once in a while kick on and do it's thing. Fresh paint always looks good. Still lots to do.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Very funny how much less screaming at the side of my house the neighbors do at 5 in the morning, when I pull a chair out onto the porch and sip coffee while looking at them. Free show, too. ;]

They even said good morning, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Very funny how much less screaming at the side of my house the neighbors do at 5 in the morning, when I pull a chair out onto the porch and sip coffee while looking at them. Free show, too. ;]
> 
> They even *said good morning*, lol


Did you respond "But is it?" While taking a very passive aggressive sip of coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Laughing Grass is busy cleaning snow off her car I bet!! We have snow here in higher elevations.
> 
> I got most of my transplanting done yesterday....Other than some clones in the cloner that need a few more days.
> 
> ...


No snow here over the weekend. 

Good morning.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning! This week is filled with possibilities. I need to clean out my basement. Going to need a dumpster. And looking at chopping 3 monster plants nearer to next weekend. Finished my taxes and got my refunds in under 5 business days. What size dab press do I need?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you respond "But is it?" While taking a very passive aggressive sip of coffee


Kill them with kindness. Being passive aggressive with shared property lines is how I get big ol' dicks spray painted onto my fence


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had another Blumat flood again last night....The same plant too. But 99% contained in a plastic saucer it it was in so a easy cleanup with the shop vac.
> 
> I am transplanting some plants in veg today, into 7 gallon bags...I think if I saturate them they can go a week without any watering.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have air in the carrot. I'd redo that one.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Lg, no sad faces! I am not being woken up by it. I sleep like a rock (for like 5 hours a night) It just makes my big dog wake up and start looking for me, so I go hug him. No big deal.

Do you not love harmless neighbor battles with yours? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Very funny how much less screaming at the side of my house the neighbors do at 5 in the morning, when I pull a chair out onto the porch and sip coffee while looking at them. Free show, too. ;]
> 
> They even said good morning, lol


Remember phone video if anything good happens! I always forget I'm carrying a camera LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lg, no sad faces! I am not being woken up by it. I sleep like a rock (for like 5 hours a night) It just makes my big dog wake up and start looking for me, so I go hug him. No big deal.
> 
> Do you not love harmless neighbor battles with yours? Lol


You need a super soaker.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lg, no sad faces! I am not being woken up by it. I sleep like a rock (for like 5 hours a night) It just makes my big dog wake up and start looking for me, so I go hug him. No big deal.
> 
> *Do you not love harmless neighbor battles with yours*? Lol


LOL not particularly, just upped my homeowner's insurance to 1 million, because no I'm not cutting down my trees.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not particularly, just upped my homeowner's insurance to 1 million, because no I'm not cutting down my trees.


They wanted you to cut your trees down? That isn't harmless :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

We had a visitor this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a super soaker.


I was just gonna start slowly turning the children to my will by giving them cookies and stickers...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They wanted you to cut your trees down? That isn't harmless :[


I haven't been shot at or had rockets deployed by them so they are relatively harmless in my neighborhood.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I haven't been shot at or had rockets deployed by them so they are relatively harmless in my neighborhood.


Yikes. Are they privacy trees? Why would they even care, if it's your property. I can't imagine you're being careless with them, or leaving a leaner over their fence...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yikes. Are they privacy trees? Why would they even care, if it's your property. I can't imagine you're being careless with them, or leaving a leaner over their fence...


They are shade trees and don't interfere with the fence or their garden. But drugs are bad, kids, mmmmkay


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They are shade trees and don't interfere with the fence or their garden. *But drugs are bad, kids, mmmmkay *


But only the ones your stupid neighbors are on, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had a visitor this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5112919


Handsome guy, reminds me of @MrEDuck I hope he's doing well. I miss him.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But only the ones your stupid neighbors are on, right?


Recreational opiates and alcohol are usually a poor combination for most people.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Recreational opiates and alcohol are usually a poor combination for most people.


Yeah, I learned today that they give one an irrational hatred of their neighbor's trees. And I currently like trees.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

I don't wanna jinx it, but I think winter is over. No days below freezing in the forecast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't wanna jinx it, but I think winter is over. No days below freezing in the forecast.
> 
> View attachment 5112929


2000' and up is white here. Killington might see June.....they where making snow like it was November the other day. It's not over


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 4, 2022)

It will be cool here this week but 60s by Saturday. I took the leaf mulch off my garlic beds yesterday and the soil was still frozen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 2000' and up is white here. Killington might see June.....they where making snow like it was November the other day. It's not over


Fake snow doesn’t count!

I put my winter clothes away yesterday.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome to summer. Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fake snow doesn’t count!
> 
> I put my winter clothes away yesterday.


Oh no 2k+ it's real snow that fell yesterday and last night. I still have snow in the yard here. Killington is just crazy. They try to have the longest season out of anyone.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fake snow doesn’t count!
> 
> I put my winter clothes away yesterday.


Where do winter clothes go for their summer vacation?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh no 2k+ it's real snow that fell yesterday and last night. I still have snow in the yard here. Killington is just crazy. They try to have the longest season out of anyone.


I'm only familiar with Buzz Killington


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Where do winter clothes go for their summer vacation?


lol in rubbermaid containers in the basement. 

Free the shorts!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol in rubbermaid containers in the basement.
> 
> Free the shorts!


Mine go into the closet because we will get a cool night or two during the summer.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol in rubbermaid containers in the basement.
> 
> Free the shorts!


I just kinda ignore the drawer with pants in it, and shove the boots further back in the shoe morass by the door... You sound like a real adult n shit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just kinda ignore the drawer with pants in it, and shove the boots further back in the shoe morass by the door... You sound like a real adult n shit!


Two girls and one big dresser... There's only enough room for the current season. 



curious2garden said:


> Mine go into the closet because we will get a cool night or two during the summer.


I keep a few hoodies and light jackets out for the cooler days.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two girls and one big dresser... There's only enough room for the current season.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a few hoodies and light jackets out for the cooler days.


I feel like my number of clothes has been called out... 

I spend money on experiences, and food


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like my number of clothes has been called out...
> 
> I spend money on experiences, and food


 If you don't spend money on clothing how do you acquire it?


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you don't spend money on clothing how do you acquire it?


Laundromat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol in rubbermaid containers in the basement.
> 
> Free the shorts!


What winter clothes?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you don't spend money on clothing how do you acquire it?


By having it for a long time, and not ruining it. I buy shoes every other year, boots every several, pants when one of the 4 pairs I have fails, and tshirts once a year during a charity event. Hoodies and coats last a long time and I also replace as needed...

When something isn't presentable its workout or work clothes, when it isn't even preventing me from getting arrested when I go check the mail, it becomes cleaning rags!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> By having it for a long time, and not ruining it. I buy shoes every other year, boots every several, pants when one of the 4 pairs I have fails, and tshirts once a year during a charity event. Hoodies and coats last a long time and I also replace as needed...
> 
> When something isn't presentable its workout or work clothes, when it isn't even preventing me from getting arrested when I go check the mail, it becomes cleaning rags!


That's how many of us purchase clothing. Buy decent clothes, take good care of them and re-purpose as necessary.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's how many of us purchase clothing. Buy decent clothes, take good care of them and re-purpose as necessary.


Yeah, but if you look at yearly clothing budgets they are wild 

Average american spends 160 on clothes a month. That is wild to me, that's almost my entire year on a non boots year, lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Morning everyone, how is everyone doing this fine Monday......

woke up this morning to a mild 62F with a little mist in the air, high today 82F and sunny.....might get some rain tonight...we'll see

just started a fresh pot, coffee warm up coming soon....

now to get some breakfast in me....what a morning.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What winter clothes?


Blue jeans and sweaters mainly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, but if you look at yearly clothing budgets they are wild
> 
> Average american spends 160 on clothes a month. That is wild to me, that's almost my entire year on a non boots year, lol.


I love goodwill. My shoes have to be the best. But I guess not for a while, til therapy on one of these joint replacements.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> By having it for a long time, and not ruining it. I buy shoes every other year, boots every several, pants when one of the 4 pairs I have fails, and tshirts once a year during a charity event. Hoodies and coats last a long time and I also replace as needed...
> 
> When something isn't presentable its workout or work clothes, when it isn't even preventing me from getting arrested when I go check the mail, it becomes cleaning rags!


Thats pretty much how I do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats pretty much how I do it


I would only wear shorts, tank tops and flipflops if I lived there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Blue jeans and sweaters mainly.


Was a joke beautiful. We don’t switch wardrobes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

What are the crystals in live resin and live budda?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are the crystals in live resin and live budda?


THC?

Never seen live resin not in pictures, but isn't it just concentrated THC with everything else removed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are the crystals in live resin and live budda?











A Guide to Cannabis Diamonds


Read more about cannabis diamonds, how they’re made, consumed and what makes this concentrate so unique.




shopburb.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

who says you can't make pots out of baby pools.......and they're also nice for cooking soil too.....one has cucumber in it, the other squash and zucchini didn't get them in, put soil is getting ready...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 4, 2022)

Did you poke drainage holes in them?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

4/20 sales are happening but I guess I’m the only one that has to pay. $30 a gram for concentrates.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would only wear shorts, tank tops and flipflops if I lived there.


It does get cold here during winter, around 20 or so nights in the low 20's, upper teens; around forty nights below freezing. IIRC a couple days in thirty years below the upper 30's. Summer is blazing though


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did you poke drainage holes in them?


yep 6 holes in each one......still gotta finish the cucumber one, still got put stakes and chicken wire along the back....soo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> It does get cold here during winter, around 20 or so nights in the low 20's, upper teens; around forty nights below freezing. IIRC a couple days in thirty years below the upper 30's. Summer is blazing though


That's almost as cold as it is here.  

Do you get snow?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2022)

It is started lol


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

April showers bring May flowers~~

And mud, and that kinda everpresent dog mustiness... But flowers!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's almost as cold as it is here.
> 
> Do you get snow?


It's snowed here maybe 5 times in the 38 yrs I've lived here, only once did it last through the day though, usually melts away in 2 hrs. That one time there was enough snow to play with. In the late 80's we had a freak cold shock over night once, got down to -2. Of course it was Sat night and some hardware stores had to open emergency Sunday morning; they were all packed! I'm in line to pay for my stuff (all plumbing) and these 2 guys who obviously knew each other were talking. The one guys is chuckling and said "My damn kids knew it was going to happen. Other dude says how do you know that? Guy says wife and I wake up to the kids ice skating in the front yard, they had turned on the water and let it run all night so they could make a rink. That freeze went all the way to the coast and killed off some avocado and citrus ranches there.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> It's snowed here maybe 5 times in the 38 yrs I've lived here, only once did it last through the day though, usually melts away in 2 hrs. That one time there was enough snow to play with. In the late 80's we had a freak cold shock over night once, got down to -2. Of course it was Sat night and some hardware stores had to open emergency Sunday morning; they were all packed! I'm in line to pay for my stuff (all plumbing) and these 2 guys who obviously knew each other were talking. The one guys is chuckling and said "My damn kids knew it was going to happen. Other dude says how do you know that? *Guy says wife and I wake up to the kids ice skating in the front yard, they had turned on the water and let it run all night so they could make a rink*. That freeze went all the way to the coast and killed off some avocado and citrus ranches there.


Charge 3 bucks for admission, if you fall and bust your ass and wanna keep going it's a quarter. Those kids coulda had so much candy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> It's snowed here maybe 5 times in the 38 yrs I've lived here, only once did it last through the day though, usually melts away in 2 hrs. That one time there was enough snow to play with. In the late 80's we had a freak cold shock over night once, got down to -2. Of course it was Sat night and some hardware stores had to open emergency Sunday morning; they were all packed! I'm in line to pay for my stuff (all plumbing) and these 2 guys who obviously knew each other were talking. The one guys is chuckling and said "My damn kids knew it was going to happen. Other dude says how do you know that? Guy says wife and I wake up to the kids ice skating in the front yard, they had turned on the water and let it run all night so they could make a rink. That freeze went all the way to the coast and killed off some avocado and citrus ranches there.


It must be a shit-show when you get snow. Do people there know how to drive in it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must be a shit-show when you get snow. Do people there know how to drive in it?


It is and no they don't.That one decent snow was a shit show. My neighbor at the time was from Colorado, I had spent 4 yrs in MN a short time ago and I believe we were the only ones who knew. We were watching cars spinning out on the highway laffin our asses off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> It is and no they don't.That one decent snow was a shit show. My neighbor at the  was from Colorado, I had spent 4 yrs in MN a short time ago and I believe we were the only ones who knew. We were watching cars spinning out on the highway laffin our asses off


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> It is and no they don't.That one decent snow was a shit show. My neighbor at the time was from Colorado, I had spent 4 yrs in MN a short time ago and I believe we were the only ones who knew. We were watching cars spinning out on the highway laffin our asses off


I don't have snow tires on the new car yet and it makes me anxious when the roads are slick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> April showers bring May flowers~~
> 
> And mud, and that kinda everpresent dog mustiness... But flowers!!





https://www.amazon.ca/Dexas-Petware-MudBuster-Portable-Cleaner/dp/B01N64DCPR


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Dexas-Petware-MudBuster-Portable-Cleaner/dp/B01N64DCPR



Lol a doggie pocket ... paw cleaner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5113022
> Lol a doggie pocket ... paw cleaner.


I guess it could be used for other dirty appendages too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5113022
> Lol a doggie pocket ... paw cleaner.


First thought was what the hell kind of snow tire is that lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> It is and no they don't.That one decent snow was a shit show. My neighbor at the time was from Colorado, I had spent 4 yrs in MN a short time ago and I believe we were the only ones who knew. We were watching cars spinning out on the highway laffin our asses off


When it snowed in Yuba City I wanted to take my truck out with a tow strap and make some money.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5113042


and threw popcorn at it....

forgot to add that


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 4, 2022)

The blue herons are here


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The blue herons are here View attachment 5113043


they came back???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and threw popcorn at it....
> 
> forgot to add that


I got in trouble for doing that


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got in trouble for doing that


what did ya get a ticket or something? or did the raccoon attack you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome how are you finding the west coast beaches


Lol, not yet. I have been on call for the last month, so I can’t be 30 minutes from home and the beach is like an hour and a half away. Maybe sometime this summer if I can get time off. I will drop you a photo or 2.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what did ya get a ticket or something? or did the raccoon attack you?


No I got a text from the property manager asking me not to feed the wildlife


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

i will have that drunk girl trained to give me popcorn all the time.....popcorn for all raccoons


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5113064
> 
> i will have that drunk girl trained to give me popcorn all the time.....popcorn for all raccoons


Not really "giving" you popcorn if you're asleep in a tree and I throw it at you.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really "giving" you popcorn if you're asleep in a tree and I throw it at you.
> 
> View attachment 5113068


Did it get to eat it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really "giving" you popcorn if you're asleep in a tree and I throw it at you.
> 
> View attachment 5113068


yeah you do have a point there......just the idea of you doing that was funny as hell...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Did it get to eat it?


lol no a couple pieces bounced off him but he didn't wake up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I got a text from the property manager asking me not to feed the wildlife


"I am the wildlife bitch..." lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really "giving" you popcorn if you're asleep in a tree and I throw it at you.
> 
> View attachment 5113068


How much did he have to drink the night before?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love goodwill. My shoes have to be the best. But I guess not for a while, til therapy on one of these joint replacements.


When you get those done I highly recommend a pair of Hokas, simply great shoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> When you get those done I highly recommend a pair of Hokas, simply great shoes.


I want the black ones with the spikes. 






Sneakers - Shoes - Women


Christian Louboutin Online Boutique - Category : Sneakers




us.christianlouboutin.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How much did he have to drink the night before?


Before that I'd never seen one sleeping in a tree during the day. Maybe he go into some fermented fruit. 

I saw two skunks this weekend waddling around.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5113042


I warned you he couldn't be trusted.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a super soaker.


Or a Pitbull


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no a couple pieces bounced off him but he didn't wake up.


Racquet and tennis balls work well for wildlife discouragement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I warned you he couldn't be trusted.


Morgan or the Raccoon?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want the black ones with the spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have worn these back in the day


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morgan or the Raccoon?


Yup


----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2022)

I've had a big fat raccoon interested in my new gas grill. I saw footprints all over the exterior, and then caught him the other night going through my recycling bucket. He has mastered taking the grease trap out and licking it clean. Looks like I might have to start covering my grill.

5pm already....Ingesting coffee to get me through this long ass Monday!

I was driving a sweet ride earlier....a friend borrowed my truck and left me with her brand new Infinity....Hell yes I drove it!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've had a big fat raccoon interested in my new gas grill. I saw footprints all over the exterior, and then caught him the other night going through my recycling bucket. He has mastered taking the grease trap out and licking it clean. Looks like I might have to start covering my grill.
> 
> 5pm already....Ingesting coffee to get me through this long ass Monday!
> 
> ...


What did you think of it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Hell yeah what a great day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Brought this home from skiing.....


----------



## DCcan (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah what a great day!


Seems like everyone was in a spring mood today, nice sunny day.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Brought this home from skiing.....
> View attachment 5113135


I can't smell or lick it, is it beef?
Looks like beef.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I can't smell or lick it, is it beef?
> Looks like beef.


Smoked pork butt  


Not mine.....lol closed for the season extra meat. Unexpected mountain bbq  only a few of us ended up chilling, but a damn good time and great food.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Smoked pork butt
> 
> 
> Not mine.....lol closed for the season extra meat. Unexpected mountain bbq  only a few of us ended up chilling, but a damn good time and great food.


I remember ski lodges closing for the season, cheap/free booze last night so they didn't have to move it all to the golf club aferwards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

Skiing was fun too.


DCcan said:


> I remember ski lodges closing for the season, cheap/free booze last night so they didn't have to move it all to the golf club aferwards.


It wouldn't have made it to golf season......but a little makes some damn good pulled pork with some stubs


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Skiing was fun too.
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have made it to golf season......but a little makes some damn good pulled pork with some stubs
> View attachment 5113148


Bun and plate plz. You got anything crunchy? I'll just rummage, you stay seated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I would have worn these back in the day
> View attachment 5113125


Nice! I’d be thrilled with a plain black or nude pair of Kates. That’ll never be in the budget. 

Their runners are pretty cool too. I like the spiky ones. A $1,500 pair of sneakers aren’t in the budget either.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! I’d be thrilled with a plain black or nude pair of Kates. That’ll never be in the budget.
> 
> Their runners are pretty cool too. I like the spiky ones. A $1,500 pair of sneakers aren’t in the budget either.
> View attachment 5113152


What is the reason for the spikes? I'm not going to say I don't get the point. Added pain when you kick someone in the junk?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> What is the reason for the spikes? I'm not going to say I don't get the point. Added pain when you kick someone in the junk?


Decoration. They add them to their pumps too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What did you think of it?


It is beautiful and drove and rode great. No comparison to the Honda CRV I recently test drove, but it's a lot heavier than the Honda. Black on black wouldn't be my choice of colors though.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Decoration. They add them to their pumps too.
> 
> View attachment 5113159



Those are kind of sexy


----------



## DCcan (Apr 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Those are kind of sexy


I was going to say scary, but I'm pretty sure I can out run anyone wearing them.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was going to say scary, but I'm pretty sure I can out run anyone wearing them.


lol

You have to know when to choose the battle.

Run







Attack


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Those are kind of sexy


Stops normal puppy chewing too, very practical.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

Morning






Man today might hit 60°  black flies any day 

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was going to say scary, but I'm pretty sure I can out run anyone wearing them.


That's why I need the runners.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's why I need the runners.


Just stop antagonizing the wildlife, and you should be okay!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

Those shoes would be great for that sudden itch behind the knee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Just stop antagonizing the wildlife, and you should be okay!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Pop some Garrett's in there and aim it at me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Good morning yo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning yo


Morning, how are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, how are you doing?


Masking it up 
How about you and your little boy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Pop some Garrett's in there and aim it at me!


I'm completely out of popcorn. Need one on those machines like Jeff has.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Masking it up
> How about you and your little boy?


We're doing good, hiding indoors from the rain today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm completely out of popcorn. Need one on those machines like Jeff has.


We got one when I was a kid. My mother just bought it instead of renting it.
She used it a lot at her bank and brought it home in between uses.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2022)

I was up too early again, oh well the sky is getting some light in it now.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was up too early again, oh well the sky is getting some light in it now.
> Mornin.


Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

I want these


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want these View attachment 5113414


Super squishy wobble sandals. They wear down at the heels super fast too. Wife got some after surgery to fuse her big toe. 2 stars lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want these View attachment 5113414


Yeah them people are tripping they like their shit way too much


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Morning all.......i keep asking myself why am i awake.....then i realize gotta go to work.....

woke up this morning to a steamy 71F, and it is just that, high today they're expecting a record of 94F, but it's all good after today back into the 80's

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups a coming

now to get some breakfast in me......ode to the taco's......yes o bean and cheese you are mine.....

on a side note, tomatoes are coming up good.....


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want these View attachment 5113414


I bought a pair of oofos.
Wore them for 5 minutes then gave them to my grandson. 


The arch support was off and not very comfortable.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah them people are tripping they like their shit way too much


ain’t no way I would buy them. I like shoe carnival.


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 5, 2022)

My Pheno of Chocolope at this point of flower (10th week 2nd day of it...also seeding with a Male SSH from Mr Nice) smells like...I swear to god ...it's good pussy


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> My Pheno of Chocolope at this point of flower (10th week 2nd day of it...also seeding with a Male SSH from Mr Nice) smells like...I swear to god ...it's good pussy


Ok


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ain’t no way I would buy them. I like shoe carnival.


Yeah I buy 99 cent flip flops from everything is a dollar store


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> I bought a pair of oofos.
> Wore them for 5 minutes then gave them to my grandson.
> 
> 
> The arch support was off and not very comfortable.


Thanks for the reviews peeps


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok


you know what..just realized I popped in the thread from page 3978...lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah I buy 99 cent flip flops from everything is a dollar store


Those aren’t shoes


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> you know what..just realized I popped in the thread from page 3978...lol


Welcome


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

My favorite house shoes. Comfy and washable and cheep. Plus when you're high you can trip on the name. Troadlops.
Troadlop Mens Running Tennis Shoes Knitted Breathable Walking Athletic Shoes Fashion Sneakers https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CLL3XW7/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_2RW1HWRAWKK0KHWCVFZ3?psc=1


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Those aren’t shoes


Well I don't know about that I've hitchhike from St Pete Florida to New Orleans in a pair of them and they lasted lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

wait? what?

need more coffee.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Sparkee boy says


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I don't know about that I've hitchhike from St Pete Florida to New Orleans in a pair of them and they lasted lol


Yeah but you weigh about a pound.

How was that trip? Glad you didn’t stay here?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait? what?
> 
> need more coffee.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5113442


ooooooo


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5113443


yeah need some of that......the other i had last night....very excellent taste too, and i'll have some more tonight...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but you weigh about a pound.
> 
> How was that trip? Glad you didn’t stay here?


I'll have you know at that time I weight 145 lb the second heaviest I've ever weighed in my life lol and until Hurricane Andrew I always ended back in Florida ha ha ha he he he ha it is something about that triangle for me


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah need some of that......the other i had last night....very excellent taste too, and i'll have some more tonight...


I’ve got a Tahoe OG full spectrum carts and it’s definitely one I’ll get again.
I’m dabbing “7 of 9”. Good strain. Very tasty.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got a Tahoe OG full spectrum carts and it’s definitely one I’ll get again.
> I’m dabbing “7 of 9”. Good strain. Very tasty.View attachment 5113454


Looks so good I would smoke that!!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got a Tahoe OG full spectrum carts and it’s definitely one I’ll get again.
> I’m dabbing “7 of 9”. Good strain. Very tasty.View attachment 5113454


tease


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

$30 g


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

How is that shark for dabbing. Fity bucks at the new head shop.

@manfredo


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $30 g


damn, couple of g's ad your a happy person eh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn, couple of g's ad your a happy person eh?


6


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 6




holy crap.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn, couple of g's ad your a happy person eh?


A happier person.
I had to take too many pharma last evening after doing errands myself. Laid down at 6 woke up 12 and went back to sleep till 8


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap.....


Under my budget. We don’t have any space tomatoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want these View attachment 5113414



These are my current sandals. I just bought a pair of Hoka's without thirst quenching tech so we'll see.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Under my budget. We don’t have any space tomatoes.


damn to bad we live in 2 different states, i would offer u some......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5113461
> These are my current sandals. I just bought a pair of Hoka's without thirst quenching tech so we'll see.


Don't step in poop


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5113442


I keep eyeing those in fuschia but in the meantime I have these arriving today. My Reef's required replacement


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5113442


What no open-toe skiing boot


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was up too early again, oh well the sky is getting some light in it now.
> Mornin.


Me too....Too much on my mind makes me rise too early. Hoping for a nap latre maybe.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

I was trying on my various pairs of flip flops last night, deciding who gets to go to Bermuda. 

I just re-sold my friends dads estate house this morning...Not 15k over asking price this time, but full price at least...To a buyer from Eureka, CA. One less thing to worry about!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> zzzzzzzz


and this would be #6 i'd imagine......get some rest...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I keep eyeing those in fuschia but in the meantime I have these arriving today. My Reef's required replacement
> View attachment 5113466


I am now getting ads for reef sandals....we are all under a watchful eye


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am now getting ads for reef sandals....we are all under a watchful eye


I'd turn off third party cookies


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd turn off third party cookies


They already are. First thing I checked.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They already are. First thing I checked.


I'll let my son know you like his work.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

I still don't understand WHY anyone wouldn't want curated advertising for them. I don't wanna look at trucks and makeup all day, bring on the weird bongs, dog toys, and funny cooking implements! .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

I bet @lokie gets some weird personalized ads with all the crazy gifs he finds.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet @lokie gets some weird personalized ads with all the crazy gifs he finds.


Hopefully he uses Duck Duck Go


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

I've had ads for cremation equipment before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Another one bites the dust. They gave me my first real job. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CbvVOqIuLTQ/


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another one bites the dust. They gave me my first real job.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbvVOqIuLTQ/


Looks like he’s posing…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Looks like he’s posing…


Lol they get all the fancy boys from the financial district. 

Best job I ever had.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another one bites the dust. They gave me my first real job.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbvVOqIuLTQ/


It could be a marketing ploy....There are stores around here that have going out if business sales about twice a year. 

It's sunny and about 70 here...I'll send it up your way pronto!! Next week is looking gorgeous here...Of course....I won't be here! (hopefully)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had ads for cremation equipment before.


What were you searching for at the time?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What were you searching for at the time?


It was ads on weather underground. It comes up a lot but only on there.



It's not as expensive as you'd think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It could be a marketing ploy....There are stores around here that have going out if business sales about twice a year.
> 
> It's sunny and about 70 here...I'll send it up your way pronto!! Next week is looking gorgeous here...Of course....I won't be here! (hopefully)


The owner passed away last year, it doesn't look like his son was interested in carrying the torch. 









'Duke of the Danforth': Family and friends remember Toronto entrepreneur Saul Korman


Saul Korman, the Toronto entrepreneur known as 'The Duke of the Danforth,' has died.



toronto.ctvnews.ca





How many days is the cruise?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I keep eyeing those in fuschia but in the meantime I have these arriving today. My Reef's required replacement
> View attachment 5113466


Curious to see what you think


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's sunny and about 70 here...I'll send it up your way pronto!! Next week is looking gorgeous here...Of course....I won't be here! (hopefully)


It's not bad here. High 40's today. Shorts will be out by next Tuesday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Never leave home without having your


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

I immediately thought of @curious2garden


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The owner passed away last year, it doesn't look like his son was interested in carrying the torch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 7....
> 
> View attachment 5113609


What is the rules on smoking or consuming of THC?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I immediately thought of @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 5113579


I actually took the time to learn that in Brazilian, practicing for when the granddaughter comes to visit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5113560


Is that about how crowded it gets on that run during weekdays?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I actually took the time to learn that in Brazilian, practicing for when the granddaughter comes to visit.


Lol! The only Portuguese words I know are piri piri


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol! The only Portuguese words I know are piri piri









Forgot caldo verde, finally feeling hungry.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2022)

AHHH spring....


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I actually took the time to learn that in Brazilian, practicing for when the granddaughter comes to visit.


Are you planning for Brazilian bonding moments?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Forgot caldo verde, finally feeling hungry.


I'm starving and trying to decide what I want to eat. So far, nothing.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> Are you planning for Brazilian bonding moments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> AH spring....
> 
> View attachment 5113636


Ah Spring. Frost heaving somewhere has severed the fiber optic connection to everyone in town here since this morning. Now powering my connected world with my phone's Hotspot. I've done it before but it's still kind of a Futureshock feeling. My first flip phone was the same feeling lol.

I wouldn't mind your temperatures for a day or two.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm starving and trying to decide what I want to eat. So far, nothing.


I'm thinking mushroom risotto and grilled shrimp. I've only eaten half of a bagel today.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm thinking mushroom risotto and grilled shrimp. I've only eaten half of a bagel today.


Wife is broiling a steak and taters, smells almost done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Wife is broiling a steak and taters, smells almost done.


Yum! Unfortunately dinner is my wheelhouse and I'm not feeling it today. My order will be ready for pickup in 30 minutes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

What happened to your avatar @lokie


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What happened to your avatar @lokie





Just blending in.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2022)

Ribeye steaks with sautéed mushrooms and fresh steamed asparagus plus potato packs on the BBQ. Real men cook with fire.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

Tonkatsu, rice, steamed broccoli.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

Jameson's whiskey and a stray Guiness from St Patricks day. Guess it's an Irish desert tonight.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yum! Unfortunately dinner is my wheelhouse and I'm not feeling it today. My order will be ready for pickup in 30 minutes.


I'd finally decided on a burger patty and arugula and no wine. Then I read about your shrimp and risotto. Now I want to head out to a local bar that has the best mussels I've eaten. The dither begins


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2022)

I vote for mussels but you'll need wine with that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd finally decided on a burger patty and arugula and no wine. Then I read about your shrimp and risotto. Now I want to head out to a local bar that has the best mussels I've eaten. The dither begins


Fresh mussels in white wine sauce, I'll still have room for that!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5113662
> 
> 
> Just blending in.


Striking a pose for you lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5113662
> 
> 
> Just blending in.


Not working


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not working


Maybe it's a cue ball in a snowbank..you just have to look at it longer and drink more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fresh mussels in white wine sauce, I'll still have room for that!


Damn you....that sounds good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Maybe it's a cue ball in a snowbank..you just have to look at it longer and drink more.


It's not white. Kinda grey to match the surrounding colour.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you....that sounds good


I haven't had mussels since September of last year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2022)

had a fly by


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not white. Kinda grey to match the surrounding colour.


Blend in vs match surroundings?

You caught me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had mussels since September of last year.


I want them.



BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5113716
> had a fly by


Nice!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Linguine and white clam sauce…


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Oh yeah and 9# hammer live budder


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

I rarely eat mussels, prefer fried clams with a few scallops and some onion rings


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

'Vladimir Putin' just summoned me in elden ring, let me kill the boss while bitching in a corner, then PMd me in a bad Russian accent. I love video games


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> 'Vladimir Putin' just summoned me in elden ring, let me kill the boss while bitching in a corner, then PMd me in a bad Russian accent. I love video games


I got your pikachu


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I got your pikachu


Yo, imma hit you with a cashier's gengar. Then if you send that gengar to a pikachu, then to an offshore field, I will double your investment. #notascam


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yo, imma hit you with a cashier's gengar. Then if you send that gengar to a pikachu, then to an offshore field, I will double your investment. #notascam


I'm high enough, I'm gonna play a video game too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yo, imma hit you with a cashier's gengar. Then if you send that gengar to a pikachu, then to an offshore field, I will double your investment. #notascam


ok ok ok I need a magikap


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2022)

Yeah..do that!


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5113716
> had a fly by


F-18, Navy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Magikarp duh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> Blend in vs match surroundings?
> 
> You caught me.
> 
> ...


lol I meant I noticed... the blending in didn't work.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm high enough, I'm gonna play a video game too!


If you are on playstation elden ring pm me for my friend code, lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yo, imma hit you with a cashier's gengar. Then if you send that gengar to a pikachu, then to an offshore field, I will double your investment. #notascam


Gengars’ are saweet


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If you are on playstation elden ring pm me for my friend code, lol


I'd have to get one from my daughter, then learn how to use it..... I'm on a pc.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Vote for Pedro


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

And wrap up a perfect evening with some new smoke.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'd have to get one from my daughter, then learn how to use it..... I'm on a pc.


lol iPhone here


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And wrap up a perfect evening with some new smoke.
> 
> View attachment 5113742


You tired of your own?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'd have to get one from my daughter, then learn how to use it..... I'm on a pc.


Elden ring exists on pc, in fact, it runs better there. Look, old man, I gotcha, come pick up a rig from my house, and we can murder a bunch of old stuffy bitches while dodging hits.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And wrap up a perfect evening with some new smoke.
> 
> View attachment 5113742


That looks like a macguffin from a heist movie...


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol iPhone here


I used to work at a pokestop, shouldnta retired, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You tired of your own?


lol na there was a new cannabis store near the Italian place so I stopped in to have a look.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Elden ring exists on pc, in fact, it runs better there. Look, old man, I gotcha, come pick up a rig from my house, and we can murder a bunch of old stuffy bitches while dodging hits.


We would do just fine till I start giggling and crash the getaway car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol na there was a new cannabis store near the Italian place so I stopped in to have a look.


Mine is better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I used to work at a pokestop, shouldnta retired, lol


Is that a rub and tug?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We would do just fine till I start giggling and crash the getaway car.


Peanut butter and Jelly


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We would do just fine till I start giggling and crash the getaway car.


I mean I am down for any hilarious voice over IP experience ever. You wanna summon me and fight flowers for 8 hours? Probably here for that. You want a portal 2 coop partner, yeah, fine, but I swear to god if you suck I will rage quit...
Sor4? All day errday..


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> F-18, Navy.


One of the locals said it was a private trainer


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is better


You been smoking, chile?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 5, 2022)

Veronica Dale episode for Perry Mason tonight. Cat brought me a freshly dead lizard and I’m dabbing the hammer.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the rules on smoking or consuming of THC?


Don't get caught  

We vaped right out in public in the designated smoking areas on the top deck next to a bar, and in our rooms...We all have balcony rooms so lots of fresh air.

I'll probably be a little discrete so they don't lock me in my room!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm starving and trying to decide what I want to eat. So far, nothing.


Me too...Just took the disgusting way out and popped 2 chicken pot pies in the oven...and i'll make a tossed salad for a healthier side.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You been smoking, chile?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Don't get caught
> 
> We vaped right out in public in the designated smoking areas on the top deck next to a bar, and in our rooms...We all have balcony rooms so lots of fresh air.
> 
> I'll probably be a little discrete so they don't lock me in my room!


Will you have internet access on the boat? Make sure you post some white sand beaches when you get a chance.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5113750


<3


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will you have internet access on the boat? Make sure you post some white sand beaches when you get a chance.


Yes I have some internet...pretty limited though. I will post some pics. 

They just notified me I got a room upgrade, to a "club balcony suite". It's just a bigger, fancier bathroom, and a larger shower with a bunch of jets. 

Hopefully I'll get to explore the island more this time. I was thinking about renting a moped, but they drive on the wrong side of the road there so probably not a great idea. You can also rent small electric cars. Lots of public transportation too.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will you have internet access on the boat? Make sure you post some white sand beaches when you get a chance.


Pink sand beaches in Bermuda


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes I have some internet...pretty limited though. I will post some pics.
> 
> They just notified me I got a room upgrade, to a "club balcony suite". It's just a bigger, fancier bathroom, and a larger shower with a bunch of jets.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to explore the island more this time. I was thinking about renting a moped, but they drive on the wrong side of the road there so probably not a great idea. You can also rent small electric cars. Lots of public transportation too.


I am really hoping you have a nice chill experience. It all sounds like a slowly progressing nightmare from my perspective but I am a pessimist. Don't listen to me!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2022)

Chocolate and coffee to you all and once again have a great night and a better morning


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am really hoping you have a nice chill experience. It all sounds like a slowly progressing nightmare from my perspective but I am a pessimist. Don't listen to me!


It's perfect for me because I hate driving. I won't have to drive at all. The ship is like being in a small luxury city with all kinds of entertainment, and food, and a world class spa. And the sea air is great. I slept so good last time. 

And Bermuda is an amazing place, super clean, lots of wealth there, and lots to see. It's one of, if not THE, most expensive places to live....Everyone seems so friendly. 

So provided I don't get sick, it should be awesome. Going with good friends too!! I kind of wish I had my own room is the only thing. But I'll drink!!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's perfect for me because I hate driving. I won't have to drive at all. The ship is like being in a small luxury city with all kinds of entertainment, and food, and a world class spa. And the sea air is great. I slept so good last time.
> 
> And Bermuda is an amazing place, super clean, lots of wealth there, and lots to see. It's one of, if not THE, most expensive places to live....Everyone seems so friendly.
> 
> So provided I don't get sick, it should be awesome. Going with good friends too!! I kind of wish I had my own room is the only thing. But I'll drink!!


As long as you come back hearty and hale for me to annoy and bother, I am gonna be happy for ya ;P
(also shoot me a novelty drinks glass that you swipe from the bar  )


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

omg I just dreamt I was straight!!!!!! No more 9# hammer!!!


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> omg I just dreamt I was straight!!!!!! No more 9# hammer!!!




Do you sleepwalk?

Better check last night's browser history.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I meant I noticed... the blending in didn't work.





Laughing Grass said:


> Not working


Maybe, from you point of view.

By design it has worked splendidly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Maybe, from you point of view.
> 
> By design it has worked splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 5113904


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Morning






Decent for a little while today. But rain for days  

Pray for our snow  

How's everyone doing on this fine hump day?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> omg I just dreamt I was straight!!!!!! No more 9# hammer!!!


Was he hot?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Drippity droppity, rain no stoppity 

Chill drips, good people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Drippity droppity, rain no stoppity
> 
> Chill drips, good people.


Sunny and warm here this morning. Rain is coming tonight.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

Rain for days is about right. Snowing ATM. This weekend will be prime though. Sunny and 60


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunny and warm here this morning. Rain is coming tonight.


It's warming up here slowly. Think we're in the 50f range all week. I am ready for shorts


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's warming up here slowly. Think we're in the 50f range all week. I am ready for shorts


Stock up on sunscreen.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5113900
> 
> Do you sleepwalk?
> 
> Better check last night's browser history.


Idk but I could be pregnant!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Stock up on sunscreen.


You know, I am probably gonna have super skin cancer. I always forget sunscreen... I never burn, but still...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was he hot?


Guy from high school and we’re still friends except he’s a trumpie.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2022)

Pain management for me today...and I will be begging for a cortisone shot....again. I've been sleeping poorly and i think that's why. The shoulder!! Both of them actually. 

Transplanted clones last night. Trying to get things in order. 4 days til blast off!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guy from high school and we’re still friends except he’s a trumpie.


So no.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guy from high school and we’re still friends except he’s a trumpie.


Going straight is one thing, but Republican????? How could you!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Going straight is one thing, but Republican????? How could you!!


That was part of the horror when I woke up!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Pain management for me today...and I will be begging for a cortisone shot....again. I've been sleeping poorly and i think that's why. The shoulder!! Both of them actually.
> 
> Transplanted clones last night. Trying to get things in order. 4 days til blast off!!


Are you going to rely on Blumats while you're gone?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Found a new to me dating site. They purge people for not being "beautiful" enough lol. @DarkWeb I'm gonna need your help with this one. 








Online Dating Sites, Internet Dating Websites - BeautifulPeople.com


Official Site - BeautifulPeople.com is the leading online dating site for beautiful men and women. Meet, date, chat, and create relationships with attractive men and women. Join now and find your perfect match today!




www.beautifulpeople.com













Beautiful People expels 5,000 members after festive weight gain


• Dating website axes singletons 'too fat' for its books• US tops list of post-Christmas expulsions, followed by UK




www.theguardian.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

Also, do you need a different mattress? Shoulder pain is the worst for sleeping.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found a new to me dating site. They purge people for not being "beautiful" enough lol. @DarkWeb I'm gonna need your help with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you on dating sites?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why you on dating sites?


Probably to troll some poor innocent pretty men...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why you on dating sites?


Entertainment. There was an article about it on on out.com so I had to look. 

My ego is too fragile for that, I need DW's help.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found a new to me dating site. They purge people for not being "beautiful" enough lol. @DarkWeb I'm gonna need your help with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry your elbows are way too pointy


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why you on dating sites?


Can I play? Oh no better not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can I play? Oh no better notView attachment 5113957


Sure you can. Just sign up and report back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure you can. Just sign up and report back.


Uhhh no


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

y'all suck at peer pressure.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> y'all suck at peer pressure.


Like you can't bully us into stuff enough, or you are sad that we cave too easily?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> y'all suck at peer pressure.


I’m old


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> y'all suck at peer pressure.


If any of us won’t do it, you probably shouldn’t either


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

Okay, so every day I come here and now I have to see who's on line. Well not who but how many. All the content on this site is driven by 100 to 130 users at any given time. That's a lot of gas from one pump. And so many more 'visitors' than members. Am I weird to even think about this? Yeah, so?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If any of us won’t do it, you probably shouldn’t either View attachment 5113977


Your voodoo logic has no place here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Like you can't bully us into stuff enough, or you are sad that we cave too easily?


Not really bullying. My powers of persuasion work better in person methinks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your voodoo logic has no place here.


lol go ahead and jump


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really bullying. My powers of persuasion work better in person methinks.


I think that's true of most people... Facial expressions and body language really help when you are trying to NOT bully people into doing things


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay, so every day I come here and now I have to see who's on line. Well not who but how many. All the content on this site is driven by 100 to 130 users at any given time. That's a lot of gas from one pump. And so many more 'visitors' than members. Am I weird to even think about this? Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113978


You can set your privacy filter not to show online status. So there's a lot more people out there then you can see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay, so every day I come here and now I have to see who's on line. Well not who but how many. All the content on this site is driven by 100 to 130 users at any given time. That's a lot of gas from one pump. And so many more 'visitors' than members. Am I weird to even think about this? Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113978


T&T people post too much.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> T&T people post too much.


I dunno, the politics section goes hard sometimes. Getting in the way of my weed and memes, lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, the politics section goes hard sometimes. Getting in the way of my weed and memes, lol


Some of those members write a thesis instead of post in a thread.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Anyone who has privacy filter not to show their online status won't be shown. So there's a lot more people out there than you can see.


Well shit, mom’s here…


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Wasssup @curious2garden


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I dunno, the politics section goes hard sometimes. Getting in the way of my weed and memes, lol


I just rolled over 15K posts  

I think I have a problem.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Anyone who has privacy filter not to show their online status won't be shown. So there's a lot more people out there than you can see.


My filter is on but I see me. You can't hide from yourself as always.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Some of those members write a thesis instead of post in a thread.


There are a few over there who do a good job and I get perspective from the discourse but only in small doses.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just rolled over 15K posts
> 
> I think I have a problem.


It's only a problem if people don't like you.  You keep posting away!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My filter is on but I see me. You can't hide from yourself as always.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well shit, mom’s here…


Don't make me stop this thread!! I will you know  



Paul Drake said:


> Wasssup @curious2garden



Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't make me stop this thread!! I will you know


Can you at least swing it past a rest stop? I could use another coffee...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Well Morning everyone....i see everyone is nice and chipper this morning....good to know...

woke up this morning to a 49F not bad after yesterday morning.......high today 81F with wind and sunny.....

just started a fresh pot......warm ups a coming...

now to get some breakfast in me.......yum


side note, what the heck are you in the corn part of the garden....hmmm

tomatoes are fine, up potting them this weekend prolly


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't make me stop this thread!! I will you know


You would do that to prevent LG from closing the post count gap with you, right?


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay, so every day I come here and now I have to see who's on line. Well not who but how many. All the content on this site is driven by 100 to 130 users at any given time. That's a lot of gas from one pump. And so many more 'visitors' than members. Am I weird to even think about this? Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113978


WOOHOO! Top of the list! OK, I admit it, I need a life.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You would do that to prevent LG from closing the post count gap with you, right?


It's only 11.84 posts per day, less than I thought.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't make me stop this thread!! I will you know
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113990
> Good morning


lol ok you look nice today


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You would do that to prevent LG from closing the post count gap with you, right?


Don’t work that way new guy.

Have you guys seen Betty White’s Malibu house that for sale? Gorgeous of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t work that way new guy.


He has longer tenure than most of us.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You would do that to prevent LG from closing the post count gap with you, right?


ROFLMAO, nah I'm a female magpie too. I'd just chatter more.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> WOOHOO! Top of the list! OK, I admit it, I need a life.
> Mornin.


Top of what list?  
Definitely isn't my shitlist, I have legion names above you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5114018


He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5114019


I made a ski video cut to that music as a HS project. I filmed it at Snow Summit. Sadly I did not find it in the movies I digitized.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Aww to bad would have loved to see that for nothing else to see the fashion lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I made a ski video cut to that music as a HS project. I filmed it at Snow Summit. Sadly I did not find it in the movies I digitized.


And by the way that's pretty f****** awesome that a high school project would be music videos !!!   (skiing video)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

@lokie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5114090


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5114092


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2022)

Political memes have a place here.





__





Political memes ONLY.. To prove your political points.


No comments. Just memes. Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next. Annndddd... GO.



rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Political memes have a place here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

I switched chrome to dark mode because I wanted to be cool like @DarkWeb. It pixelates the crap out of emojis like it's 1988 lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5114130


Reported........both of you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Reported........both of you


@Paul Drake started it


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake started it


What?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

DOH!!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Are you going to rely on Blumats while you're gone?


Yes, mostly. I have a friend who's checking on things but I seem to have them zeroed in good now.

I also have a few in veg too but I think they will go a week without being watered, as they are small plants in big pots.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Well I’ll just take my cocaine and orgies and go…


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Also, do you need a different mattress? Shoulder pain is the worst for sleeping.


Probably...I like to sleep on my side, so I go from side to side and get woke up often.

I did get an early cortisone injection in my right shoulder today, which is the worse of the 2. I was hoping to go another month, but not worth suffering.

But I need to get real serious about finding a surgeon I trust, and get this thing replaced, hopefully this summer. July would be nice! 3 months from now is my plan!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

did someone say cocaine and orgies?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> did someone say cocaine and orgies?
> 
> View attachment 5114159


Isn't that a contradictory in the terms I means I don't know I've only done three lines of cocaine in my life and sex wasn't among thought I was having lol squirrel


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Isn't that a contradictory in the terms I means I don't know I've only done three lines of cocaine in my life and sex wasn't among thought I was having lol squirrel


My friend told me it's called bootie bumps......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Isn't that a contradictory in the terms I means I don't know I've only done three lines of cocaine in my life and sex wasn't among thought I was having lol squirrel


ever had a Banano?? think it's something else too....can't remember the slang term for it right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ever had a Banano?? think it's something else too....can't remember the slang term for it right now


Not that I can remember more information is needed lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not that I can remember more information is needed lol


it's basically a J with cocaine sprinkled in it...they also call is a Primo as well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

@BudmanTX oh okay big green ashtrays with four sections in it


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX oh okay big green ashtrays with four sections in it


fyi...i usually stay away from all things like that...in my earlier life...every once in a while ...now and day...if it doesn't come from the ground i don't do it


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fyi...i usually stay away from all things like that...in my earlier life...every once in a while ...now and day...if it doesn't come from the ground i don't do it


Cocaine comes from the ground.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cocaine comes from the ground.....


that's coca, the leaf and yes i have had that.....but when u mix it with gas and such...umm no


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's coca, the leaf and yes i have had that.....but when u mix it with gas and such...umm no


It was fun


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It was fun


Mexico days......had a lot fun..in those days.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

See what happens when you upgrade your phone (&*&%$#@$$&)


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See what happens when you upgrade your phone View attachment 5114210(&*&%$#@$$&)


I see easier and less problems.........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I see easier and less problems.........


You would I blame the phone and Dark Web for this


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

We had one in ugly green in the bathroom so you could talk while taking a shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See what happens when you upgrade your phone View attachment 5114210(&*&%$#@$$&)


you got this buddy....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you got this buddy....
> 
> View attachment 5114222


IF you mean that the wife will put the app on the phone and I will hafta talk to it then you are absolutely correct


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Wait a minute what's up with the  @lokie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute what's up with the  @lokie


I'm thinking it's google, alexa and cortana listening to you all the time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute what's up with the  @lokie


yeah, you need to be real need to be careful of that wifi password too......


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute what's up with the  @lokie


I am not in favor of bundled and forced software.

I usually delete all apps i don't want or use.

Nothing personal, I prefer to make my own choices and resist what "Big Tech" wants me to have.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2022)

Missed you guys.

Is it time for a dab yet? Yeah, it is


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Missed you guys.
> 
> Is it time for a dab yet? Yeah, it is
> 
> View attachment 5114268


Ok I'll do a dab. 


I need to make more soon


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Missed you guys.
> 
> Is it time for a dab yet? Yeah, it is
> 
> View attachment 5114268


Hey hey dab away


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5114130


I always envisioned her in a leather corset with thigh high boots and a whip, don't know why...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey hey dab away


I'm so stoned I read that in Fat Alberts voice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm so stoned I read that in Fat Alberts voice.


lol that’s the way I typed it


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 6, 2022)

Bedtime


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> BedtimeView attachment 5114344


Rest well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> I am not in favor of bundled and forced software.
> 
> I usually delete all apps i don't want or use.
> 
> Nothing personal, I prefer to make my own choices and resist what "Big Tech" wants me to have.


Are you telling me that I might have big tech now it's all DarkWeb fault


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2022)

A new visitor tonight....I'm glad I didn't pop out onto the back porch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A new visitor tonight....I'm glad I didn't pop out onto the back porch.
> 
> View attachment 5114408


And now you have evidence of why your house smells like a skunk


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like a skinny old one... That's a pile of sunflower seeds it's munching on. I just fed my fox too, some "aged" boneless ribs. They get all the leftovers...and surprisingly all get along. The woodchuck is a bully sometimes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a skinny old one... That's a pile of sunflower seeds it's munching on. I just fed my fox too, some "aged" boneless ribs. They get all the leftovers...and surprisingly all get along. The woodchuck is a bully sometimes.


No concerns about a Revolt at the natural reserve Park you got going on there when you're on your cruise lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A new visitor tonight....I'm glad I didn't pop out onto the back porch.
> 
> View attachment 5114408


Ever been sprayed? Yes I have, twice


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Good morning since 4 again. I guess when you go to bed early you get up early, idk where the healthy, wealthy or wise is.
I KNEW there was a reason I couldn’t eat octopuses 






Hidden World of Octopus Cities Shows We Must Leave These Sentient Creatures Alone


A recently proposed aquaculture octopus farm in the Canary Islands would raise 3,000 metric tons of octopus a year, which means almost 275,000 individual octopuses will be killed annually.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

84%sativa, it’s a rheumatologist day whooo


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

What is this? A plant stereo?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh damn my syringe spilled out everywhere lol tastes REALLY GOOD though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Morning


Cool and wet for a few days


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What is this? A plant stereo?View attachment 5114500


Fan and filter.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

I finally unpacked mine yesterday . wheee


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fan and filter.


Never used, Masterson. I bow

Grasshopper use lonely air conditioner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I finally unpacked mine yesterday . wheee


Did you get that one? I have a few of the fans and like them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Dabs anyone?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get that one? I have a few of the fans and like them.


It looks like the same fan, but maybe a different filter. I admit, the controller collects dust. I just turn it on 4 most times and leave it


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabs anyone?


I'm still waking up........and figuring this out.....



Paul Drake said:


> Never used, Masterson. I bow
> 
> Grasshopper use lonely air conditioner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It looks like the same fan, but maybe a different filter. I admit, the controller collects dust. I just turn it on 4 most times and leave it


Oh, I like the controller. Once it's dialed in it can collect dust.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh, I like the controller. Once it's dialed in it can collect dust.


I always seem to get it stuck trying to program it. I've never been able to reliably have it turn on and off based on humidity. It would always end up super humid despite the settings on it, so I just turn it to on.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I always seem to get it stuck trying to program it. I've never been able to reliably have it turn on and off based on humidity. It would always end up super humid despite the settings on it, so I just turn it to on.


Idk wtf you guys are talking about.



























Jk dur


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

And vaping
Supposed to get bad weather today. Maybe more tornadoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm up!

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm up!
> 
> Good morning, happy Friday.


Check your calendar


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Happy Thursday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Good thing you don’t work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good thing you don’t work


I'm going back to bed until tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going back to bed until tomorrow.


We understand lol


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going back to bed until tomorrow.


Is something cool happening tomorrow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is something cool happening tomorrow?


Nothing special, just the weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing special, just the weekend.


You are on permanent weekend lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You are on permanent weekend lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You need a hobby.....


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Go knock on some doors, someone will be home...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a hobby.....


Growing more weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a hobby.....


@Paul Drake beat me to it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Nap time


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Mine is sleeping duhh


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake beat me to it.


LOL it's what I was getting at


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it's what I was getting at


Nothing much to do there. Top up the res every five days that's about it.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing much to do there. Top up the res every five days that's about it.


We can get on the phone and talk shit about darkweb and malty whenever you want. You let me know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm up!
> 
> Good morning, happy Friday.





DarkWeb said:


> Check your calendar



You are not in a boat by yourself. 

I was sending text messages at 5:00 
A.M. proclaiming Happy Friday. 

That's 2 weeks in a row I've done that.

If they thought I'm crazy, now they are certain.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> You are not in a boat by yourself.
> 
> I was sending text messages at 5:00
> A.M. proclaiming Happy Friday.
> ...


Are you secretly a time traveler that's always from next friday? You can tell me, I promise not to ask you what next Friday's weather will be every week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing much to do there. Top up the res every five days that's about it.


Practice cloning maybe? 

I don't know how you do it.....I'd go nuts all day lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We can get on the phone and talk shit about darkweb and malty whenever you want. You let me know.


Hey


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey


Oh, yeah, I found a DVD that reminded me of you the other day!! Lemme see if I put it somewhere smart


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey





Rsawr said:


> Oh, yeah, I found a DVD that reminded me of you the other day!! Lemme see if I put it somewhere smart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We can get on the phone and talk shit about darkweb and malty whenever you want. You let me know.


Lol what did darkweb and singlemalt do? My go to is to blame everything on DW


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> You are not in a boat by yourself.
> 
> I was sending text messages at 5:00
> A.M. proclaiming Happy Friday.
> ...


Lol I think I did that last week or the week before as well. Fuck Thursday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Practice cloning maybe?
> 
> I don't know how you do it.....I'd go nuts all day lol


There's always something that needs to be done.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol what did darkweb and singlemalt do? My go to is to blame everything on DW


What? Nothing! Don't you talk fake shit about folks, while actually just sitting there complementing them? No?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5114580


What the heck are you doing with that? Pretty random lol have you ever been skiing?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2022)

Wet rainy and dark here too, but at least no snow!

Not much on the agenda except a haircut this afternoon, and maybe some house cleaning. 

And hopefully a nap. Woke up too early again today....Ugh! I wish I could go into a dab coma.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What the heck are you doing with that? Pretty random lol have you ever been skiing?


Nope! I honestly don't remember. I have like 3 of them. I dated a chick who snowboarded for like 2 months. maybe it was some of her junk. They are all still in the shrink wrap...


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wet rainy and dark here too, but at least no snow!
> 
> Not much on the agenda except a haircut this afternoon, and maybe some house cleaning.
> 
> And hopefully a nap. Woke up too early again today....Ugh! I wish I could go into a dab coma.


Is it the pre cruise cut? You getting highlights to impress the ladies? Maybe frosted tips??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it the pre cruise cut? You getting highlights to impress the ladies? Maybe frosted tips??


NSYNC featuring @manfredo


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> You are not in a boat by yourself.
> 
> I was sending text messages at 5:00
> A.M. proclaiming Happy Friday.
> ...


Crazy like a fox Lokie!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope! I honestly don't remember. I have like 3 of them. I dated a chick who snowboarded for like 2 months. maybe it was some of her junk. They are all still in the shrink wrap...


Throw one in the DVD player........maybe you'll get inspired


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it the pre cruise cut? You getting highlights to impress the ladies? Maybe frosted tips??


Yes it is, and I did color it for the first time in 2+ years....Good bye gray. I look 10 years younger...Unfortunately I don't FEEL 10 years younger.  

My friends that own the hair salon are going on the cruise too!! And the other friend is a hairdresser in NYC, so yeah, I can't be looking like Shaggy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Throw one in the DVD player........maybe you'll get inspired


Lol who has a DVD player?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5114580


Who had Salomon skis?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol who has a DVD player?


I found one in a drawer the other day with an external floppy disk drive from the 90s.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol who has a DVD player?


I do, more than one even and several of my computers still do.

I have a huge collection of Movies on DVD I digitized too.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol who has a DVD player?


My playstation is the disc version for exactly that reason. Who owns a single purpose DVD player anymore, what a waste of space


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol who has a DVD player?


My jeep can play DVDs


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who had Salomon skis?


Is it a brand? I am entirely uninitiated. I do not have the ankle or knees to be able to do either skiing or snow boarding, so I kinda don't pay attention


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who had Salomon skis?


Their boots are known as Slam-them-on's


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it a brand? I am entirely uninitiated. I do not have the ankle or knees to be able to do either skiing or snow boarding, so I kinda don't pay attention


How did you come by the DVD?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How did you come by the DVD?


Literally no idea, theory is an ex who snow boarded. Which would have been like 8 years ago... I didnt open them, so I don't think I bought them for the hype...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Their boots are known as Slam-them-on's


We never owned any Salomon gear. I used Head and Lange for years. Husband used K2's and I don't remember his boots. My eldest (wore Lange too) and for some odd reason her boots fit his skiis so this tiny 5'0 would be rocketing down the mountain on 210's LOL


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2022)

I was trying (poorly) to cull and organize old media recently.. I still have the Myst cd rom game. I wonder if it works on windows 10.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I found one in a drawer the other day with an external floppy disk drive from the 90s.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was trying (poorly) to cull and organize old media recently.. I still have the Myst cd rom game. I wonder if it works on windows 10.


Does anything really work on Windows? Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was trying (poorly) to cull and organize old media recently.. I still have the Myst cd rom game. I wonder if it works on windows 10.


 
Love myst


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5114587


Once upon a time those were 5 1/4 and actually floppy but before that we had large tape drives LOL oh how the times changed. I still have an Iomega Jazz drive.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Does anything really work on Windows? Sorry couldn't help myself.


Windows sucks. But running a machine that you can get fixed without apple reaching into your soul and extracting net worth is pretty fly.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Windows sucks. But running a machine that you can get fixed without apple reaching into your soul and extracting net worth is pretty fly.


Really what can you change on your machine that I can not change on mine?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2022)

Here is a master's thesis and PhD dissertation. Published long ago in various formats but can I recycle this media even though it can no longer be read? Hell no. The struggle is real.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Really what can you change on your machine that I can not change on mine?


Smugness 

Couldn't resist


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Here is a master's thesis and PhD dissertation. Published long ago in various formats but can I recycle this media even though it can no longer be read? Hell no. The struggle is real.View attachment 5114590



MSCS


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Once upon a time those were 5 1/4 and actually floppy but before that we had large tape drives LOL oh how the times changed. I still have an Iomega Jazz drive.


I was a trainer for Wang word processors in another life. I was temping for dough in college around the time they came out. I walked into their corporate lobby and asked for training and they. So I went around to high powered law firms and lobbyists (this was in DC) and showed their people how to do it, different place every week. 7 inch floppies for sure (forgot the point of this post for a minute)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Smugness
> 
> Couldn't resist


I hear all the time how you can't work on Apple machines. I've built many computers and I've worked on every single Apple I've owned down to changing motherboards. It was a serious question. What can't you change on an Apple machine that you can change on a generic machine?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Really what can you change on your machine that I can not change on mine?


Yours specifically, dunno. But the average apple machine is less customizable for a reasonable price, and some require specialized tools, so adding parts can be frustrating. I switch between OSs every now and then, but windows is easy for game compatibility, so i usually run it.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2022)

please stop with the political posts folks, you guys are usually a tame bunch but its getting out of hand wed prefer to keep me in work that matters rather than squabbles over this crap

use the ignore feature


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yours specifically, dunno. But the average apple machine is less customizable for a reasonable price, and some require specialized tools, so adding parts can be frustrating. I switch between OSs every now and then, but windows is easy for game compatibility, so i usually run it.


The tools are relatively inexpensive. The parts are a little more but they seem to last longer than the same parts I've used on my Windows boxes. For gaming Windows makes perfect sense.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> please stop with the political posts folks, you guys are usually a tame bunch but its getting out of hand wed prefer to keep me in work that matters rather than squabbles over this crap
> 
> use the ignore feature


. Sorry


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The tools are relatively inexpensive. The parts are a little more but they seem to last longer than the same parts I've used on my Windows boxes. For gaming Windows makes perfect sense.


What I want is a better hybrid machine for the photoshoppers PLUS Gamers. Both benefit from a beefy system... media programming is pretty lacking elsewhere


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What I want is a better hybrid machine for the photoshoppers PLUS Gamers. Both benefit from a beefy system... media programming is pretty lacking elsewhere


Apple M1's can now dual boot. So you could run a dual boot system. I bought the very last Intel version of Apple's iMac because I wasn't sure how long it would take to shake out their new M1 chip. That would be a very nice option if you set up a dual boot system. Best of both worlds, Windows for gaming and MacOS for robust Adobe product support.

Although I have to say I've found GIMP to be every bit as good as Photoshop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

We use windows machines for what we do even though my boss is a apple boy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Morning everyone......hows everyone doing.....see we are talking about boxes......i got 3 sitting on the floor in the back room that i used for graphic arts and design and i did a little gaming....

well woke up this morning at 49F, nice brisk morning....high today 78F and sunny

just made a fresh pot, warm ups coming....

now to get some breakfast in me........


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

I taught Solaris 10 for awhile, I learned that I am not a software person and needed to stick with hardware.
Mornin.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 7, 2022)

Goooood morning!! Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! Harvest day for Tropicana Cookies.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We use windows machines for what we do even though my boss is a apple boy.


I have as many basic intel machines as I do Macs and use them equally for both *nix and Windows. They all have their strengths and weaknesses. I couldn't get by without them and I've made the most money on Windows. So I don't mind Windows at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I taught Solaris 10 for awhile, I learned that I am not a software person and needed to stick with hardware.
> Mornin.


Solaris was a good OS and most of the servers I ran after I left AOL were run off that platform. This was back when it was still owned by Sun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dabs anyone?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I do, more than one even and several of my computers still do.
> 
> I have a huge collection of Movies on DVD I digitized too.


I don’t even watch our Netflix or prime or on demand. 
PERRY PERRY PERRY


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5114619


just got a warm up too....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> just got a warm up too....


Working on anything fun to day?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t even watch our Netflix or prime or on demand.
> PERRY PERRY PERRY


I’m gonna get a phd in Perry Mason from the SNHU online. I can’t wait to see the bus pull up to the house!
Dr Paul Drake


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Working on anything fun to day?


always, lately i've been paying bills and doing stock orders, i got a few engines i need to finish too......but the bills and orders come first, gotta have it before you can sell it.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> always, lately i've been paying bills and doing stock orders, i got a few engines i need to finish too......but the bills and orders come first, gotta have it before you can sell it.....


Watching TV last night barrett-jackson's Auto auction and seen a 21 window old-school bus go for $57,000


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Watching TV last night barrett-jackson's Auto auction and seen a 21 window old-school bus go for $57,000


yeah i can believe that, i've seen junkers go for 8K, i mean these need a lot of work seriously. I remember going to a bug show down in mexico, they had a couple of WW2 prototypes in there brought from VW of germany..i asked the guy if some one could buy one, how much....he laughed told me 250k easy maybe more......  they were cool to see


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Watching TV last night barrett-jackson's Auto auction and seen a 21 window old-school bus go for $57,000


So here's my thinking you have a donated bug I'll come down turn it into a skull and we'll take it to Arizona take first prize at a little car show there lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So here's my thinking you have a donated bug I'll come down turn it into a skull and we'll take it to Arizona take first prize at a little car show there lol


as of Dec 5, 2014





__





VW Bus sells for a groovy $235,000


A 1955 23-window VW bus sold at an auction in Germany for the highest amount ever paid for one.



money.cnn.com





1958


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

I joined a coffee club so I could try a fancy bag of beans once a month. But in order to justify that I buy generic brand coffee the rest of the month. And the 4 dollar bag of coffee has so far been better both times than the 24 dollar one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So here's my thinking you have a donated bug I'll come down turn it into a skull and we'll take it to Arizona take first prize at a little car show there lol


ok one more and i'll quit...ck this one out 63 with sliding rag.....barret 2013






if you restore them right...they go for big money


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> as of Dec 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that's why that one sold for so cheap it was missing two windows or my memory just messed up lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I joined a coffee club so I could try a fancy bag of beans once a month. But in order to justify that I buy generic brand coffee the rest of the month. And the 4 dollar bag of coffee has so far been better both times than the 24 dollar one...


Ever roast your own? It's really good fresh.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever roast your own? It's really good fresh.


Nope! Where do you go to get them... raw? Or uncooked? I actually quite like the generic brand I buy, but was hoping that fancy coffee would change my world 

How long do you roast them?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe that's why that one sold for so cheap it was missing two windows or my memory just messed up lol


really it could be anything....numbers not matching, wrong motor...etc.etc


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope! Where do you go to get them... raw? Or uncooked? I actually quite like the generic brand I buy, but was hoping that fancy coffee would change my world
> 
> How long do you roast them?


I'm sure you can get some online. But I used to get them in NJ when I lived there. Length of time and temp is what you get to play with to make your perfect cup. Lots of different beans too. I just did it till it looked right and adjusted how I wanted it after that. A little frying pan works great and you don't have to make them all at the same time.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I joined a coffee club so I could try a fancy bag of beans once a month. But in order to justify that I buy generic brand coffee the rest of the month. And the 4 dollar bag of coffee has so far been better both times than the 24 dollar one...


I've had good luck with Volcanica Coffee. I've tried a few others and found you're right, cheap beans were better.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2022)

I still like my Folgers....I have never in my life been to a Starbucks or any of those. They have one on the cruise ship....Maybe I'll try it. I have reduced my sugar at least...I use to use 2 heaping spoonfuls of sugar, and French vanilla creamer. Now only 1 sugar. 

Got another pair of new glasses today. Kind of fugly but I can see a little better than the last pair they sent me. No better than my old pair and rx though. 

I am getting to be a professional procrastinator...And I need to sleep for a year.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've had good luck with Volcanica Coffee. I've tried a few others and found you're right, cheap beans were better.


I wonder too, if adding cream or sugar does help the unique flavor come through more.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I wonder too, if adding cream or sugar does help the unique flavor come through more.


Coffee has always been my excuse for cream and sugar. I've stopped that and mostly drink it black now but with a splash of cream if I used too much coffee.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Coffee has always been my excuse for cream and sugar. I've stopped that and mostly drink it black now but with a splash of cream if I used too much coffee.


I have never intentionally added anything but whiskey to my coffee 
I should try it with some creamer!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have never intentionally added anything but whiskey to my coffee
> I should try it with some creamer!


Yum whiskey is about the tastiest sugar there is!! Try this in your coffee!


It's amazingly good! I don't need cream when I use that and as you can see the bottle is almost empty. It was a coldish winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5114693


I do both! Keurig mini plus green* tea leaves makes a nice cup every time  (till the mini has to be booted for failure to not kind of explode) maybe just pour over...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5114693


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yum whiskey is about the tastiest sugar there is!! Try this in your coffee!
> View attachment 5114680
> 
> It's amazingly good! I don't need cream when I use that and as you can see the bottle is almost empty. It was a coldish winter.


Might as well just hit me in the head with that bottle, that's how I will feel in the morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5114699


Bet they could kick your ass


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I do both! Keurig mini plus green* tea leaves makes a nice cup every time  (till the mini has to be booted for failure to not kind of explode) maybe just pour over...


Did you try to descale the Keurig? I had one for about 7 years. I had to do that once in a while so it would work right. White vinegar works......takes a while to get it all out but it keeps it working.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you try to descale the Keurig? I had one for about 7 years. I had to do that once in a while so it would work right. White vinegar works......takes a while to get it all out but it keeps it working.


It was pretty immediate, it also frequently stopped running in the middle of a cycle. I think maybe it got booted up the steps...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It was pretty immediate, it also frequently stopped running in the middle of a cycle. I think maybe it got booted up the steps...


I was gonna also say maybe drop it down the stairs lol


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was gonna also say maybe drop it down the stairs lol


I still give my sega a lil bop to make it work right after the first few tries fail... When did technology stop listening to the bop?


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I still give my sega a lil bop to make it work right after the first few tries fail... When did technology stop listening to the bop?


I'd like to get an electric vehicle. Please dont tell me the bop won't work.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

Love driving my sons Tesla 3. No bop needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Love driving my sons Tesla 3. No bop needed


Yes but would the bop fix it if need or would you need a certain member of the cast of Happy Days to fix it


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

I've been looking at this.






4xe electric Jeep Wrangler Rubicon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

My mommy got me a new bed we are happy happy and just had to tell you all lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been looking at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures of nice looking jukebox


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pictures of nice looking jukebox


Where?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pictures of nice looking jukebox


It's a intercooled turbo 4 with electric assist. It's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where?


Looks like somewhere in the high desert lol


----------



## DCcan (Apr 7, 2022)

[


Rsawr said:


> I still give my sega a lil bop to make it work right after the first few tries fail... When did technology stop listening to the bop?


Kids look at you like you went nuts when you slap the shit outta something.
Then their jaw drops when it work again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks like somewhere in the high desert lol


LOL It's got lockers Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a intercooled turbo 4 with electric assist. It's pretty damn cool.


What is the Curb weight on that and where they placed the battery ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the Curb weight on that and where they placed the battery ?


5,200# lol go ahead say it! It can't move that..........my dad has the same motor just not with the electric. And that fucker gets up and goes! I haven't drag raced him but I did get to play with it. Might be faster than my 6


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

5200 lbs..... Half the damn bridges in Maine won't allow that across.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been looking at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any charging stations on the Rubicon...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think there are any charging stations on the Rubicon...


Actually jeep is planning on that.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 5,200# lol go ahead say it! It can't move that..........my dad has the same motor just not with the electric. And that fucker gets up and goes! I haven't drag raced him but I did get to play with it. Might be faster than my 6


Wow, it's like a bus!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

That might be how to keep the trails open.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

And what else can get through the snow that's electric?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think there are any charging stations on the Rubicon...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm gonna take the Prius in tomorrow for it's monthly gas fill up. I've been waiting for the gas prices to go down, but it's been a month since last fill up so here goes. Gas prices are too damn high!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

just looked at them.
There's one in a town over 4dr Rubicon etc.... 70k$


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

I'll just have to keep my Rubihara


----------



## DCcan (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think there are any charging stations on the Rubicon...


Bring one with you?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

^^^^^^ Please add a hotdog scratch that TACO station.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> just looked at them.
> There's one in a town over 4dr Rubicon etc.... 70k$


That must be loaded with that stupid (but I really like it) retractable top.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'll just have to keep my Rubihara
> View attachment 5114777


'06


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> ^^^^^^ Please add a hotdog scratch that TACO station.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> '06


2005 #398 of 1000 made. Movie edition from Sahara with Penelope Cruz and Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5114792


Put the solar panels on top and charge and eat!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That must be loaded with that stupid (but I really like it) retractable top.


 Just the 3 piece hard top.... No soft either, Dealer mark-up from 66k (Covid chip shortage pricing)


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Just the 3 piece hard top.... No soft either, Dealer mark-up from 66k (Covid chip shortage pricing)


Yeah, that's crazy. Screw that place.


Last jeep I got, I didn't stick close to home. All the dealers around are expensive for not much of an upgrade. Saved a lot of money on it because I drove 2 hours each way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

Aww how sweet coffee he he And I wouldn't be wrong in saying sweet leaf lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 7, 2022)

There's like 2,000 EV makers now. I fall asleep every night watching EV reviews. I like them all. It's time to move on from my beater. I drive em to the grave. I've been asked twice if I want to sell it. Surprised me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)

My roomate use to come in every morning with a bowl and say "Wake N Bake". That's a wonderful way to wake up,


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 7, 2022)

Mmmm... 
Carbs.  
It coma time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Good morning happy Friday… Fo real this time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My roomate use to come in every morning with a bowl and say "Wake N Bake". That's a wonderful way to wake up,


Male or female?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 8, 2022)

I’m going back to bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2022)

Morning


It's Friday! Man did it rain last night. Supposed to clear up then rain like hell again tonight. 

How's everyone doing? Weekend plans?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5115102
> 
> It's Friday! Man did it rain last night. Supposed to clear up then rain like hell again tonight.
> ...



Same here and I have a wet basement to prove it. The road was flooded in front of my house. It's a soggy mess!!

I have to take a Covid test for the cruise today, via zoom...should be interesting. 

Time to fire up the shop vac and clean up the basement!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here and I have a wet basement to prove it. The road was flooded in front of my house. It's a soggy mess!!
> 
> I have to take a Covid test for the cruise today, via zoom...should be interesting.
> 
> Time to fire up the shop vac and clean up the basement!!


Do you have someone looking after your property while you're away?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here and I have a wet basement to prove it. The road was flooded in front of my house. It's a soggy mess!!
> 
> I have to take a Covid test for the cruise today, via zoom...should be interesting.
> 
> Time to fire up the shop vac and clean up the basement!!



Damn that sucks. Does it affect your plants?

I'm real happy with the system we put in. Totally dry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bet they could kick your ass


I think you would be surprised.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Chill morning, good ones. 
How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you would be surprised.


It's snowing


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 8, 2022)

I didn't put out a rain gauge yet but my 350 gallon rain tank is full. I think that's about 1.5 inches. Definitely no more frost in the ground.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


My condolences. 

Sunny and warm here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill morning, good ones.
> How you?


Saw that you finally have some seeds down. All done with electricians and drywallers?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw that you finally have some seeds down. All done with electricians and drywallers?


Mostly, yes. I spent all yesterday learning how to make an outlet flush with new drywall. 
I feel better when I have plants to mess with. If I have to kill them later so someone can come in and fix the ceiling, I don't care. Seeds are cheap, and therapy isn't. And since I am going the legal route and the law likes to move like a slug, they'll probably be done before I have repairs done anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mostly, yes. I spent all yesterday learning how to make an outlet flush with new drywall.
> I feel better when I have plants to mess with. If I have to kill them later so someone can come in and fix the ceiling, I don't care. Seeds are cheap, and therapy isn't. And since I am going the legal route and the law likes to move like a slug, they'll probably be done before I have repairs done anyway.


Been a long three months eh? At least you're picking up new skills along the way.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Been a long three months eh? At least you're picking up new skills along the way.


It's the fact that it's longer on the other side that's got me blue. But seedies are fun, and the dogs have their new fence, so you know. I get to run around like a moron with them.

The electricians shouldnta sunk them that deep, I am too lazy to go to Google school D; Good thing one left his voltage tester so I didn't have to get one. Hehehehe


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's the fact that it's longer on the other side that's got me blue. But seedies are fun, and the dogs have their new fence, so you know. I get to run around like a moron with them.
> 
> The electricians shouldnta sunk them that deep, I am too lazy to go to Google school D; Good thing one left his voltage tester so I didn't have to get one. Hehehehe


There are different depth adapters for electrical boxes. They just screw on to the box and you're done.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There are different depth adapters for electrical boxes. They just screw on to the box and you're done.View attachment 5115121


I am aware of that, after I learned how to do it yesterday. I was quite successful.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Might as well just hit me in the head with that bottle, that's how I will feel in the morning.


Hey you do it your way I'll do it mine 


Laughing Grass said:


> My condolences.
> 
> Sunny and warm here.


It's going to be a nice, albeit, pollen filled day. Get outside and enjoy it.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hey you do it your way I'll do it mine


I liked this one last night. Maybe TOO sweet alone, but I bet it would rule in a coffee...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mostly, yes. I spent all yesterday learning how to make an outlet flush with new drywall.
> I feel better when I have plants to mess with. If I have to kill them later so someone can come in and fix the ceiling, I don't care. Seeds are cheap, and therapy isn't. And since I am going the legal route and the law likes to move like a slug, they'll probably be done before I have repairs done anyway.


Good, you need a little bit of fun after everything you've been through this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hey you do it your way I'll do it mine
> 
> It's going to be a nice, albeit, pollen filled day. Get outside and enjoy it.


I spoke too soon. It's raining lol.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


we must live near eachother same here


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

Morning everyone....how's your friday going...hopefully good....

woke up this morning to a nice 45F fells good....today's high 79F and sunny, should stacking up to be a nice weekend......

just started a fresh pot.....warm up coming up

now to get some breakfast in me.....and get this day going.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 8, 2022)

65 and windy


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2022)

Sun is out here too...here's the creek across from me that is normally a trickle. They had the road closed for a while last night because that was flooded out too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Okay that Is it @DarkWeb it's snowing here to you did this someone get him drunk so he will stop the snow lovin (*&?%&*??$)


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

One slice for me and one for @Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One slice for me and one for @Singlemalt
> 
> View attachment 5115210


Infamnia!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One slice for me and one for @Singlemalt
> 
> View attachment 5115210


What am I thinking lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What am I thinking View attachment 5115211lol


I don't think @Singlemalt would even let the dog eat it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Pizza or squirrel wait a minute I'm squirrel on pizza pizza


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think @Singlemalt would even let the dog eat it.


Odin does not get human food but it does not stop him from wanting it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin does not get human food but it does not stop him from wanting it lol


'
Good for you. It just makes them fat and unhealthy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Well I guess that he gets ice cubes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I guess that he gets ice cubes


Have you ever taken him for a puppuccino?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 8, 2022)

Mine just got canned tuna water on her kibble.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever taken him for a puppuccino?
> 
> View attachment 5115222


Nope not yet but will do when it gets warmer pictures to come lol should be fun to watch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope not yet but will do when it gets warmer pictures to come lol should be fun to watch


I would love to be in the car with you to see the look on their face when you pull up with a giant dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would love to be in the car with you to see the look on their face when you pull up with a giant dog.


Long legged Chihuahua is what my father-in-law and I call him so he can visit grandpappy lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Where's @GreatwhiteNorth seen @sunni hopefully he on vacation or something equally as fun


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2022)

Doing the mid afternoon coffee wake up...I tried a nap but nope, not happening!

The proctored Covid test is later this afternoon.

They keep adding on extra shit we have to do. Like get permission from Bermuda to even come there. Have to download vaccination card and covid test, and send it to them with $40 per person...And if Bermuda denies anyone, you are SOL and no refunds.

I was thinking the ship might be full, but with all the bullshit and hoops they are putting us through, maybe not. 

I also found out if we get off the boat at the first stop in Norfolk, we have to have ANOTHER Covid test before we can get off at Bermuda....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Doing the mid afternoon coffee wake up...I tried a nap but nope, not happening!
> 
> The proctored Covid test is later this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I'll join you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Doing the mid afternoon coffee wake up...I tried a nap but nope, not happening!
> 
> The proctored Covid test is later this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Is it a 7 day or 14 day Cruise?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Long legged Chihuahua is what my father-in-law and I call him so he can visit grandpappy lol


That's usually the way... mine thinks he's a tough guy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it a 7 day or 14 day Cruise?


A three hour tour.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's usually the way... mine thinks he's a tough guy.


 Heart of a Lion got the little guy syndrome lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Heart of a Lion got the little guy syndrome lol


Vet told me that would stop once he was neutered. She was wrong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A three hour tour.


That's what we used to call the big red boat cruise it was a 3 day deal but you wanted off in 3 hrs lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vet told me that would stop once he was neutered. She was wrong.


It didn't stop Zeus either


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it a 7 day or 14 day Cruise?


7 days, if all goes well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 7 days, if all goes well.


Still worth it then lol hopefully you are one of the lucky ones


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

So yuppers this just happened


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

So @manfredo are you doing any diving when you get there?


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A three hour tour.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 8, 2022)

Have fun on your trip @manfredo ..


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Evening chill, normally morning people. Hope you are having an epic evening.


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Evening chill, normally morning people. Hope you are having an epic evening.



Which one is normal?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Should I feel guilty about flirting lawyers to a lower price? prolly not when they're taking the bait...
I just want a roof


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Which one is normal?
> 
> View attachment 5115396


Normal doesn't exist.  not when it be me  get that word out of my periphery!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

@lokie did your logo change to the grey color between load screens? Or did my computer just stop loading your extremely epic logo?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @lokie did your logo change to the grey color between load screens? Or did my computer just stop loading your extremely epic logo?


Lokie is in stealth mode


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 8, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Have fun on your trip @manfredo ..


How have you been doing guy?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Lokie is in stealth mode


 is that a thing? Sorry. didn't mean to impose.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> is that a thing? Sorry. didn't mean to impose.


I'm just screwing around, he could also be practising as a secret agent, we can't see him unless he lets us


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 8, 2022)

@JustRolling how’s that sativa treating you?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm just screwing around, he could also be practising as a secret agent, we can't see him unless he lets us


I was just taking your word for it, I don't click on someone's profile unless they have pissed me off. Malty, no turning me against my favorite lokies


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How have you been doing guy?


I’ve been doing ok .My sativa is pretty good. Reminds me of the skunk I used to grow as a kid . Trying to get my grow setup this weekend and I have some compost coming from my cousins dairy farm . Was looking to get some beans from Bob but I don’t think I’ll be able to make it happen at the moment .

Hope your feeling good after your surgery . My cousin from NC got an infection in his knee replacement but it’s healing now . Took 3 tries on the other knee. My neighbor had his shoulder replaced the same day and is doing well . must be replacement season  .


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 8, 2022)

It‘s 4:20 Hawaiian time  Wish I had some Maui Wowie  and I was laying on the beach


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @lokie did your logo change to the grey color between load screens? Or did my computer just stop loading your extremely epic logo?


No, no and thank you..

Just blending in.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So @manfredo are you doing any diving when you get there?


Probably not. It will only be in the lower 70's / mid 60's at night. That would be a great place to dive though. There are lots of native people hanging out with their boats looking to make a few bucks....Could go on a 3 hour tour of the Bermuda Triangle...For real.

They have some cool caves, and a pretty decent aquarium, and a bunch of cool beaches, shops and of course, food.

2 of my friends said they probably won't even get off the boat. When the ship is in port it's a lot less crowded so you can enjoy the ship more, plus they don't want to be away from the bar for too long 

Still waiting to hear back from Bermuda as to whether my application will be granted. The on line proctored Covid tests are a joke. It would be so simple to cheat if you wanted. They should have serial numbers on the test devices. I tested negative again though.

It is starting to get real...I have a whole lot to do tomorrow.

No cooking for a week sounds so great!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was just taking your word for it, I don't click on someone's profile unless they have pissed me off. Malty, *no turning me against my favorite lokies*


Wasn't my intention at all. I suspect he is sitting right next to us right now


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Wasn't my intention at all. I suspect he is sitting right next to us right now


I still love you, malty... FOR NOW. -.-


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> No, no and thank you..
> 
> Just blending in.
> 
> View attachment 5115414


k


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Probably not. It will only be in the lower 70's / mid 60's at night. That would be a great place to dive though. There are lots of native people hanging out with their boats looking to make a few bucks....*Could go on a 3 hour tour* of the Bermuda Triangle...For real.
> 
> They have some cool caves, and a pretty decent aquarium, and a bunch of cool beaches, shops and of course, food.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm just screwing around, he could also be practising as a secret agent, we can't see him unless he lets us


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Probably not. It will only be in the lower 70's / mid 60's at night. That would be a great place to dive though. There are lots of native people hanging out with their boats looking to make a few bucks....Could go on a 3 hour tour of the Bermuda Triangle...For real.
> 
> They have some cool caves, and a pretty decent aquarium, and a bunch of cool beaches, shops and of course, food.
> 
> ...


Maybe check out the Bimini Road


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2022)

lokie said:


>


You are trying out for Drax the Destroyer part in the next movie I win lol


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are trying out for Drax the Destroyer part in the next movie I win lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


>


I want the T-shirt souvenir


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A new visitor tonight....I'm glad I didn't pop out onto the back porch.
> 
> View attachment 5114408


did you throw popcorn at it? I bet @Laughing Grass would have thrown popcorn at... I mean fed it popcorn. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Morning






Rain rain go away...don't come back till after ski season k  

Happy Saturday!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2022)

Having a puff and making calzone for breakfast


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

Why is there SNOW ON THE GROUND GET THE HECK OUT OF HERE. 

Good unexpected chill, morning people...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Having a puff and making calzone for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 5115549


poptarts?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

good morning


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2022)

Good morning....I have to get busy, but breakfast does sound good!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

Dog has eated as much snow as he could. He is fighting back. What a good dumb boy...
Do dogs get brain freeze?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dog has eated as much snow as he could. He is fighting back. What a good dumb boy...
> Do dogs get brain freeze?


I don't know.....give him some more


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> poptarts?


Nope, not making pineapple poptarts for you. 
smoked ham pepperoni hard salami, with an assortment of chopped veggies rolled in spices etc


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Nope, not making pineapple poptarts for you.
> smoked ham pepperoni hard salami, with an assortment of chopped veggies rolled in spices etc
> View attachment 5115591


What are your calzone veggies of choice?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2022)

@Laughing Grass , have you seen the flag pole people in Toronto?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What are your calzone veggies of choice?


chopped onions, jalepeono, garlic, baby spinach or basil, super thin sliced mushrooms, cherry tomato


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

Damn, what's rent like in one of those 
I mean it's open to the air, above the sounds of traffic...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> @Laughing Grass , have you seen the flag pole people in Toronto?


I heard about it on the radio. They’re doing it in Vancouver and Montreal too for diabetes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Nope, not making pineapple poptarts for you.
> smoked ham pepperoni hard salami, with an assortment of chopped veggies rolled in spices etc
> View attachment 5115591


Yum!… not the pineapple poptart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, what's rent like in one of those
> I mean it's open to the air, above the sounds of traffic...


They’re staying in them for 100 hours


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re staying in them for 100 hours


Where do they poop?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where do they poop?


I dont know why they have 2 chairs, not like you get visitors


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re staying in them for 100 hours


That's pretty epic, you said it's a charity event? That's not that long, I bet it is kind of exciting


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where do they poop?


Ohhh


And why do they need that size of electric panel?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where do they poop?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

Lol I’m slow


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I dont know why they have 2 chairs, not like you get visitors


There may have been two......but unfortunately taco Tuesday was too much for the other one


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ohhh
> View attachment 5115595
> 
> And why do they need that size of electric panel?


Do you think it is blasting a space heater? Not that it would require an entire 100 amp box for a space heater and laptop charger...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I’m slow


It's morning.....me too lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There may have been two......but unfortunately taco Tuesday was too much for the other one


Now that's an episode of survivor I'd watch........


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where do they poop?


You thought birds were bad...


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

We get to enjoy two freakin days of north wind to 35 MPH or so. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind?
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get to enjoy two freakin days of north wind to 35 MPH or so. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind?
> Mornin.


Maybe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get to enjoy two freakin days of north wind to 35 MPH or so. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind?
> Mornin.


Do you do any wind power?


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get to enjoy two freakin days of north wind to 35 MPH or so. Have I mentioned how much I hate the north wind?
> Mornin.


Buy a kite?


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you do any wind power?


Only after too many burrito's.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I heard about it on the radio. They’re doing it in Vancouver and Montreal too for diabetes


I don't think thats how you induce diabetes


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't think thats how you induce diabetes


You don't know how many donuts are in there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

I bought a bird feeder last weekend. The squirrels are so rough on it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a bird feeder last weekend. The squirrels are so rough on it.
> 
> View attachment 5115628


The racoons told them where you live.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a bird feeder last weekend. The squirrels are so rough on it.
> 
> View attachment 5115628


Practice your aim


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Practice your aim


My dog loves it, probably thinks I’m baiting squirrels for him.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a bird feeder last weekend. The squirrels are so rough on it.
> 
> View attachment 5115628


You need to get a squirrel feeder then


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dog loves it, probably thinks I’m baiting squirrels for him.


LOL probably


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Squirrel and pineapple pizza.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Squirrel and pineapple pizza.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

As soon as I walk back in the door


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> You need to get a squirrel feeder then
> View attachment 5115630


I have a serious rabbit problem. Need some Hattori Hanzo steel...


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a serious rabbit problem. Need some Hattori Hanzo steel...


Trying to make bunny sashimi?


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a serious rabbit problem. Need some Hattori Hanzo steel...


 You need a rabbit feeder


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> You need a rabbit feeder
> View attachment 5115635


You win the internet today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Trying to make bunny sashimi?


They might be wormy and I don't want to take Ivermectin lol.

I hate them though. They lollipopped all my arbor vitae to knee height and that won't regrow. Other fancy Shrubs get eaten to the ground and they only flower on second year growth.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 9, 2022)

Grrrrrr. Supposed to be green all the way to the ground.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Grrrrrr. Supposed to be green all the way to the ground.View attachment 5115637


Get a cat with attitude


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 9, 2022)

Cat vs rabbit vs squirrel vs raccoon 


cat


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 9, 2022)

Raccoon wins that cage match, I think.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 9, 2022)

Dabbing Memberberry and watching the first spider man for the first time. He turns into a spider huh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 9, 2022)

Dabbing miracle grow now and watching Wonder Woman. Pretty corny but pretty women as well. He’s a doll as well.
I’m trying to nap but the wife won’t leave and the animals are all over the bed.
Ahhh dabs


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 9, 2022)

Wonder Woman kinda stupid.
Nap wins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

And go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

4 hours and nothing.......


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Indica zone I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Indica zone I guess.


You guys smoke too much weed


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

I haven't even fired one up yet, it's time to crack a beer so that will follow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I haven't even fired one up yet, it's time to crack a beer so that will follow.


Damn it's still early there


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Not so much, after 6.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys smoke too much weed


You shut your dumb mouth, too much doesn't exiiiist


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You shut your dumb mouth, too much doesn't exiiiist


Except for sometimes you smoke so much that you swear your dog is talking to you in human voice... okay... bong exercises done for the night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You shut your dumb mouth, too much doesn't exiiiist


I mean too much for yourself........


This is why I always say "Don't try to keep up"


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I mean too much for yourself........
> 
> 
> This is why I always say "Don't try to keep up"


I mean, if your dog is talking to you it might be a problem... mine are just demanding treats, and now we are in a hug pile.

How was your evening?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Except for sometimes you smoke so much that you swear your dog is talking to you in human voice... okay... bong exercises done for the night.


Love it love love it. Dabbing miracle grow budder. Yum. Bout to pass out. See round 4am @Aeroknow


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, if your dog is talking to you it might be a problem... mine are just demanding treats, and now we are in a hug pile.
> 
> How was your evening?


My rottweiler would be upset if I didn't bring him to smoke  

It's going good. I set up a second flower tent.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My rottweiler would be upset if I didn't bring him to smoke
> 
> It's going good. I set up a second flower tent.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My rottweiler would be upset if I didn't bring him to smoke
> 
> It's going good. I set up a second flower tent.


What's gonna end up in the two tents?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5115896


He would lick and inhale the smoke on purpose. If we didn't let him come he'd be grumpy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's gonna end up in the two tents?


I finally have two going again. Sorry I only have a current hps pick.


Pure power plant and snow white.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He would lick and inhale the smoke on purpose. If we didn't let him come he'd be grumpy.


Whiskey eats smoke too. I sometimes give him small pieces of fresh stuff during harvest. He kinda chaws it up and leaves the bits...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He would lick and inhale the smoke on purpose. If we didn't let him come he'd be grumpy.


Had a 29 pound cat like that


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had a 29 pound cat like that


Big boy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Big boy!


That he was Salem was his name he had my 6"4 350 oldest son scared lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That he was Salem was his name he had my 6"4 350 oldest son scared lol


How are the baby Chernobyls doing ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How are the baby Chernobyls doing ?


Doing good to me thanks for asking and how are you doing tonight?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

They are in dirt now lol sorry about the lights


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2022)

So got about an hour to go before this day is over ruff ruff day to it was my baby girls birthday today she would have been 24 Damn I miss her


----------



## manfredo (Apr 10, 2022)

4:30 am is too early for this old fart....I bet I didn't sleep an hour! Bermudas computers are down, and so I am headed to the pier without the needed approval....But so are a shit ton of others I think.

It was a stressful night to say the least.

I'm awake, sucking down coffee, and about to start this adventure. 

See you all in a week....I hope


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning. Clear skies & a high of 75 with Tropicana Cookies & cup of Peet's for breakfast.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 4:30 am is too early for this old fart....I bet I didn't sleep an hour! Bermudas computers are down, and so I am headed to the pier without the needed approval....But so are a shit ton of others I think.
> 
> It was a stressful night to say the least.
> 
> ...


Have the very best time pictures when you can


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

Morning


It's Sunday and sunny out. How's it going with you guys?

@manfredo good luck and have some fun


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Except for sometimes you smoke so much that you swear your dog is talking to you in human voice... okay... bong exercises done for the night.


Yours does that too?


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whiskey eats smoke too. I sometimes give him small pieces of fresh stuff during harvest. He kinda chaws it up and leaves the bits...


My Rottie loves the stems. She absolutly loves harvest days!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 4:30 am is too early for this old fart....I bet I didn't sleep an hour! Bermudas computers are down, and so I am headed to the pier without the needed approval....But so are a shit ton of others I think.
> 
> It was a stressful night to say the least.
> 
> ...


Bon Voyage!!


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Yours does that too?


Welcome to TnT!


The first rule of TnT is:
Remember to consider quality and quantity when asked "How many?".


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT!
> View attachment 5116049
> 
> The first rule of TnT is:
> ...


Every time I see( DON'T PANIC ) I think Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy can not be helped lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

And not the movie I've been to the restaurant at the end of the Galaxy living somewhere in El Paso Texas lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Clear skies & a high of 75 with Tropicana Cookies & cup of Peet's for breakfast.


How’s the Tropicana cookies?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 10, 2022)

@BobBitchen my slymer is doing a sprout! Thanks for the chance!! I'd show a picture, but it's just a taproot and some coco right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 10, 2022)

I want to try Orangeade


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> My Rottie loves the stems. She absolutly loves harvest days!


FYI: 








Marijuana Toxicosis


What is marijuana toxicosis? Takeaways Marijuana toxicosis occurs when pets ingest marijuana, homemade or commercial edible marijuana products, medical or recreational cannabis preparations or prescription medications. Clinical signs appear within 30-60 minutes after ingestion and vary...




healthtopics.vetmed.ucdavis.edu


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Except for sometimes you smoke so much that you swear your dog is talking to you in human voice... okay... bong exercises done for the night.


I think my dog knows when I'm stoned and she does stupid shit to make me laugh.
Welcome to day 2 of north wind, gusts were up to almost 40 yesterday, it sucks. I have to clear off the workbench next to the kitchen window so I have a place for the plants that are outside. Lows are supposed to drop near freezing on Mon and Tues nights.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think my dog knows when I'm stoned and she does stupid shit to make me laugh.
> Welcome to day 2 of north wind, gusts were up to almost 40 yesterday, it sucks. I have to clear off the workbench next to the kitchen window so I have a place for the plants that are outside. Lows are supposed to drop near freezing on Mon and Tues nights.
> Mornin.


When I am high whiskey stops any time he is walking by me and lays on the floor, hoping my high ass will just lie down and hug him. Going to get some water? See if I can get a hug first...

Damn, that's some wind. Is it normal this time of year? Do you have any idea when it is going to lessen?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think my dog knows when I'm stoned and she does stupid shit to make me laugh.
> Welcome to day 2 of north wind, gusts were up to almost 40 yesterday, it sucks. I have to clear off the workbench next to the kitchen window so I have a place for the plants that are outside. Lows are supposed to drop near freezing on Mon and Tues nights.
> Mornin.


Good thing you have the dog!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When I am high whiskey stops any time he is walking by me and lays on the floor, hoping my high ass will just lie down and hug him. Going to get some water? See if I can get a hug first...
> 
> Damn, that's some wind. Is it normal this time of year? Do you have any idea when it is going to lessen?


Dorothy just went flying by holding Toto!!!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When I am high whiskey stops any time he is walking by me and lays on the floor, hoping my high ass will just lie down and hug him. Going to get some water? See if I can get a hug first...
> 
> Damn, that's some wind. Is it normal this time of year? Do you have any idea when it is going to lessen?


Supposed to be over tonight, then sprinkles on Mon. It happens a lot in spring and fall when storms are moving out of the area and high pressure tries to move in.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be over tonight, then sprinkles on Mon. It happens a lot in spring and fall when storms are moving out of the area and high pressure tries to move in.


Good luck, I hope it calms down so you can put everythig back where it goes... :[


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

If the sun would just stay out, that'd be great


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes it would be


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They are in dirt now lol sorry about the lights View attachment 5115920


That looks so good! I love your scrog frame and screen. Can you please tell me a bit more about it. What materials did you use to make it? It looks so sturdy. I do hope it will not be difficult to weave the branches through it without braking the branches. From the looks of my Chernobyls they are very flexible and bouncing and I am quite please with that characteristic because it makes for nice easy weaving in the scrog screen with little worries about snapping branches. But perhaps you don’t even weave. 
my allergies have been terrible!! I had to take an allergy pill and it made me feel so weird. I hate those things but after weeks of burning eyes I want some relief and they do work but at a price. It’s a nice day and a bike ride around town will be quite pleasant. What are you doing today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That looks so good! I love your scrog frame and screen. Can you please tell me a bit more about it. What materials did you use to make it? It looks so sturdy. I do hope it will not be difficult to weave the branches through it without braking the branches. From the looks of my Chernobyls they are very flexible and bouncing and I am quite please with that characteristic because it makes for nice easy weaving in the scrog screen with little worries about snapping branches. But perhaps you don’t even weave.
> my allergies have been terrible!! I had to take an allergy pill and it made me feel so weird. I hate those things but after weeks of burning eyes I want some relief and they do work but at a price. It’s a nice day and a bike ride around town will be quite pleasant. What are you doing today?


You might want to check them pills out lol mechanics wire soldering and Rust-Oleum paint


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You might want to check them pills out lol mechanics wire soldering and Rust-Oleum paint


Nope nope I lied it is 18 gauge electrical fence wire


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nope I lied it is 18 gauge electrical fence wire


That’s quite Shocking! What a clever invention.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

And I know that when bending branches I use lol how are your lovely ladies doing @Dr.AmberTrichome


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s quite Shocking! What a clever invention.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I know that when bending branches I use View attachment 5116110lol how are your lovely ladies doing @Dr.AmberTrichome


Fascinating use of a sharpie. I will have keep that in my tool box for such times! My little baby’s are growing up so fast. I made a scrog frame and placed it down yesterday and flipped to 12/12. I can’t wait to see the flowering take place . I am so happy to have this beautiful garden.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fascinating use of a sharpie. I will have keep that in my tool box for such times! My little baby’s are growing up so fast. I made a scrog frame and placed it down yesterday and flipped to 12/12. I can’t wait to see the flowering take place . I am so happy to have this beautiful garden. View attachment 5116123


That looks awesome 3 fans are you using led lights ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That looks awesome 3 fans are you using led lights ?


Thank you! I have 3 Hurricane clip on fans and an 4 inch inline AC infinity pulling in fresh air from outside the tent . There is also a 4 inch AC infinity inline outtake fan connected to an AC infinity carbon air filter pulling air out of the tent. 
my light is. Viparspectra 4000 LED. I won it here on rollitup in the Halloween contest last year. I think it’s awesome! The girls look so well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5116126


Wow, that’s a really cool set up!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5116126


Check all your outlet ports inside and outside your tent and make sure to pull the cord as tight as possible on all of them. You don’t want any light leaks and might prevent pests from entering.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, that’s a really cool set up!


Thanks for that and hopefully I'll give you some competition next Halloween lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and hopefully I'll give you some competition next Halloween lol


I am always up for a challenge! Bring it on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Check all your outlet ports inside and outside your tent and make sure to pull the cord as tight as possible on all of them. You don’t want any light leaks and might prevent pests from entering.


Will do I'm lacking lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fascinating use of a sharpie. I will have keep that in my tool box for such times! My little baby’s are growing up so fast. I made a scrog frame and placed it down yesterday and flipped to 12/12. I can’t wait to see the flowering take place . I am so happy to have this beautiful garden. View attachment 5116123


I don't even scrog but the frame seems so useful!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

A whining break a 3 year and a 5 year-old and Chuck-E-Cheese birthday party 2 hrs and I'm whoop holy cheese and rice they need to bottle that and sell it whatever it is because it would put cocaine and meth dealers out of business ok done whining


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Reason for better mood


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


I'm calling you a liar, but only because the truth is worse.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

the one and only timethe little rodent came out for about one song and pictures


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm calling you a liar, but only because the truth is worse.


I was at my buddy's house and we had a fire pit going. I swear I saw a few flakes...lol he said bs it's the ashes. Nope, it was hitting my windshield on the way home. No accumulation but I should have @Laughing Grass'd that post


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How’s the Tropicana cookies?


Very, very good. I haven't cured it yet. Quick-dried some because I couldn't wait.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


>


Going skiing tomorrow? I might try to squeeze a few runs in. Tight schedule but I might be able to get a hour or so in


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Going skiing tomorrow? I might try to squeeze a few runs in. Tight schedule but I might be able to get a hour or so in


Naw, taking this next week off.
Back is F’ed up.
Plants are F’ed up.. lol
Recovery week.
You go get it !!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Going skiing tomorrow? I might try to squeeze a few runs in. Tight schedule but I might be able to get a hour or so in


The best of luck with that have a great day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Naw, taking this next week off.
> Back is F’ed up.
> Plants are F’ed up.. lol
> Recovery week.
> You go get it !!


What no parking lot masseuse are not available for you lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

O wait a minute there a ski lodge around there go soak in the hottub


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Naw, taking this next week off.
> Back is F’ed up.
> Plants are F’ed up.. lol
> Recovery week.
> You go get it !!


I pretty much have this week to ski and that's it.....unless...Killington. And I might


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2022)

Noooooo.....my little one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Naw, taking this next week off.
> Back is F’ed up.
> Plants are F’ed up.. lol
> Recovery week.
> You go get it !!


Recover swiftly <3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2022)

Tea and smoke


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

Morning






Beautiful day.....sunny and gonna be 60° 

How's your Monday morning going?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 11, 2022)

Got the sunlight and the birds but it's far from green here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Got the sunlight and the birds but it's far from green here.


I want to buy a squirrel proof bird feeder this week. They can still have the other feeder.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to buy a squirrel proof bird feeder this week. They can still have the other feeder.


How do they squirrel proof something with food in it?  lol buggers are persistent...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 11, 2022)

I just got a new feeder yesterday. The feeding perches are spring loaded so if a squirrel jumps on they slide down and close the feeding ports. Theoretically......

Perky-Pet 334-1SR Squirrel-Be-Gone Max Bird Feeder with Flexports – 4 Lb https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085R45SBW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_8Z2F6P48GBGPPE8JYCHH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How do they squirrel proof something with food in it?  lol buggers are persistent...


I think I need something that's not attached to the fence.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 11, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just got a new feeder yesterday. The feeding perches are spring loaded so if a squirrel jumps on they slide down and close the feeding ports. Theoretically......
> 
> Perky-Pet 334-1SR Squirrel-Be-Gone Max Bird Feeder with Flexports – 4 Lb https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085R45SBW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_8Z2F6P48GBGPPE8JYCHH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I wanna get these squirrel feeders


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanna get these squirrel feeders


God, that's a special kind of nightmare


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I need something that's not attached to the fence.


This is probably going to sound very wrong but a greased pole is the best deterrent for the little varmints


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanna get these squirrel feeders


I've got to get that unicorn one for my granddaughter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

On second thought she's five and she'd probably want to sleep with the thing so we're going to have to pass on the Unicorn squirrel feeder


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm confused now are we trying to feed the squirrels I thought we're stopping from feeding on bird seed more is needed


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2022)

morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5116542
> morning


Found that hot tub hopefully your back is chilling out a little bit O yeah thanks now I'm hungry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This is probably going to sound very wrong but a greased pole is the best deterrent for the little varmints


Kinda expensive for what you're getting






Unicorn Squirrel Feeder : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Unicorn Squirrel Feeder : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5116542
> morning


YUM!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda expensive for what you're getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't say anything about it being a brass pole lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No I didn't say anything about it being a brass pole lol


Lol I don't mind feeding the squirrels, but they're pigs. They don't stop until it's all gone.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2022)

may devils 34 rest in peace


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5116542
> morning


The Adirondacks in the background.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The Adirondacks in the background.
> View attachment 5116574
> View attachment 5116572


Gross, it's April!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm getting a big mac for lunch and french fries. 

Fuck yea!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm getting a big mac for lunch and french fries.
> 
> Fuck yea!


Now I wanna go to the store and get potatoes..


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross, it's April!


And?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

yes I do and it starts with


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I wanna go to the store and get potatoes..


I have half of a burger left it you want it  fries are gone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Woman downs a shot of salt


she was determined to eat all of that saltcredit to @elljchilds on tiktok#shorts




youtube.com


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have half of a burger left it you want it  fries are gone
> 
> View attachment 5116606


I bought cardi b pork skins...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woman downs a shot of salt
> 
> 
> she was determined to eat all of that saltcredit to @elljchilds on tiktok#shorts
> ...


Why lol I'm mean really and I all most click on it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I bought cardi b pork skins...


I heard about those on TMZ, are they good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why lol I'm mean really and I all most click on it lol


She thought it was tequila


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross, it's April!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I heard about those on TMZ, are they good?


Yeah, I usually eat either cheese OR bbq flabor Individually.. never thought to dump the 2 bags into a bowl...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5116622


Less gross, where is that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5116622


The snow was great. Had the whole place to myself.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Less gross, where is that?


don't know, just a google search


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> don't know, just a google search


Russia









Russian bikini skiing is a thing [VIDEO]


Russian has some interesting things going over there. The latest is 'bikini skiing' where you go skiing... in your bathing suite. Yeah... bathing suit...




neuhoffmedialafayette.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Wiping out would suck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I usually eat either cheese OR bbq flabor Individually.. never thought to dump the 2 bags into a bowl...


If I had my own brand I'd find a way to work in Wilbur from Charlotte's Web.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

Yay yardwork season is here


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5116629


I’ve seen sausage being made, Bob Evans.
They give it the bang stick and we took the warm appendix.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 11, 2022)

It’s NOT people


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

I have a nice sausage 
















Truffle salame


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a nice sausage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve got everything


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve got everything


Not yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve seen sausage being made, Bob Evans.
> They give it the bang stick and we took the warm appendix.
> View attachment 5116646


bet it smelled fowl in there!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a nice sausage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your sausage, and raise you..


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bet it smelled fowl in there!


Smelled of pig shit and spices. Their office was behind our lab . They cooked sausage all day long 
It’s still hard for me to eat sausage.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 11, 2022)

And those poor old boars standing in the pepperoni line smh…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Smelled of pig shit and spices. Their office was behind our lab . They cooked sausage all day long
> It’s still hard for me to eat sausage.


I remember the smell of a chicken rendering plant from outside. Couldn't imaging a pork plant inside.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)

Spiderfarmerled said:


> Let's congratulate @Rsawr @DCcan
> They win the Spider Farmer Heating Mat.
> Please DM us with your shipping information, then we will arrange the shipment for you.
> 
> ...


We got some electric blankets for the nursery coming, nice start to spring..looks like it's a 2 pack.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We got some electric blankets for the nursery coming, nice start to spring..looks like it's a 2 pack.


Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We got some electric blankets for the nursery coming, nice start to spring..looks like it's a 2 pack.


I need to replace one of my lights. I tried three times in the contest forum. I think I'm going to have to get off my wallet and spend some moeny

This one is pretty badass looking and close to the same size as my old hlg 300


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> View attachment 5116713


I'd eat that


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)

All aboard the 420 Express


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 11, 2022)

They have it so roof !


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> All aboard the 420 Express


Oops, garden work  

Found a bunch of carrots in that


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)

I got some manure for planters and flower seed, need to sow flower seeds and peas this weekend


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2022)

Currently docked in Norfolk Virginia


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Currently docked in Norfolk VirginiaView attachment 5116788View attachment 5116789View attachment 5116790


Oooooh slide!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Currently docked in Norfolk VirginiaView attachment 5116788View attachment 5116789View attachment 5116790


Rock on have a blast I didn't realize Cruisers were in need of such serious escorts though


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rock on have a blast I didn't realize Cruisers were in need of such serious escorts though


That's the Wisconsin, sister to USS Iowa. Those were dragged out of mothballs, completely refitted and sailed all over the world under Reagan.
Then they found out they were pretty much useless, and had to shell out another billion to to LA and Hampton to turn into museums, get rid of them.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Currently docked in Norfolk VirginiaView attachment 5116788View attachment 5116789View attachment 5116790


Is there a nude sunbathing deck? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is there a nude sunbathing deck? Asking for a friend.


I thought we covered that with the question of prostitution aboard?
Captain decides where the hooters and sausages go in international waters.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2022)

I'll bet @neosapien knows where it is.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll bet @neosapien knows where it is.


Anywhere can be a nude sunbathing deck. For at least a couple minutes before you get hauled away.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Morning






Not cool mother nature....

How's your Tuesday looking?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night 


DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 12, 2022)

It's coffee'n'bong o clock! 
Chill good, morning people


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's coffee'n'bong o clock!
> Chill good, morning people


Good morning


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes , my RIU friends good morning .


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Good morning all. Rain today to start a cold week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. 

Sunny and warm out today, we're gonna be pushing 70 this afternoon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve got a quad, right? Ride it and wash it at the same time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Sunny and 84 today…
Supposed to get my chair Wednesday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sunny and 84 today…
> Supposed to get my chair Wednesday!


Sweet! Do you know what it looks like?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sunny and 84 today…
> Supposed to get my chair Wednesday!


I’m not doing Ironside. Didn’t watch it.
But check out the chair, is that leopard? I could do that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m not doing Ironside. Didn’t watch it.
> But check out the chair, is that leopard? I could do that.View attachment 5117091


Looks like camouflage.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet! Do you know what it looks like?


Like R’s but black I think. 
I may pimp it out like Ironside’s tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Like R’s but black I think.
> I may pimp it out like Ironside’s tho.


R's?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like camouflage.


We’ll mine will be leopard so I can blend in!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> R's?


@rawrs


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Anyone buying anything on 4/20?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone buying anything on 4/20?


Maybe a light if I find a great deal. You?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 12, 2022)

Looking for some deals, not bought anything yet though


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 12, 2022)

@Paul Drake when we going to setup a race ? Let me know if you need help figuring out things after the wheelchair guy leaves you on your own .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @Paul Drake when we going to setup a race ? Let me know if you need help figuring out things after the wheelchair guy leaves you on your own .


@Paul Drake give @Metasynth a call to give your chair a little extra oomph.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

@Paul Drake guess who's pregnant.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe a light if I find a great deal. You?


Dabber, APX wax. Best ever made. Gave Marley one and lost 2 smh.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake guess who's pregnant.


OH NO!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake give @Metasynth a call to give your chair a little extra oomph.


California run?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> California run?


He's into the ebike stuff. He could probably make it go a bit faster.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

Morning all.....how's everyone doing this fine day......

well woke up to a muggy 72f this morning...and i mean it's muggy...we are supposed to have storms roll through this afternoon....high today 90F....

well just got to the shop.....started a fresh pot, so warm up coming soon....

now to get some breakfast in me and get this day started......


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's into the ebike stuff. He could probably make it go a bit faster.


My dad has a couple which he won’t let us ride lol I wonder why?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

Turned a Old Rup snowmobile in to one for a friend he he he that was fun for a minute lol the last one looked like a coffin had a 350 Harley-Davidson motor in it did have some fun living in Minnesota long winters lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My dad has a couple which he won’t let us ride lol I wonder why?


put a helmet on and let 'er rip!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Drying panties on the plane?!







youtube.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Just potted up the Final Four. I have been flowering nonstop since mid October. I am so bored with it I almost trashed these but they are too pretty and I feel I owe it to them. I love to grow but I have a 3 year supply now lol.


Wrong thread lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just potted up the Final Four. I have been flowering nonstop since mid October. I am so bored with it I almost trashed these but they are too pretty and I feel I owe it to them. I love to grow but I have a 3 year supply now lol.View attachment 5117139
> 
> 
> Wrong thread lol.


Do you have a press?


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drying panties on the plane?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least she sniff tested them before holding them up to the vent.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a press?


No because I just can't decide on one and can't figure out what features are most important. I don't even have a device to consume the output. I'm like one of the apes at the beginning of 2001.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No because I just can't decide on one and can't figure out what features are most important. I don't even have a device to consume the output. I'm like one of the apes at the beginning of 2001.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No because I just can't decide on one and can't figure out what features are most important. I don't even have a device to consume the output. I'm like one of the apes at the beginning of 2001.


A dab virgin.  

I don't think you can go wrong with anything that has dabpress plates and a reasonably sized jack


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> At least she sniff tested them before holding them up to the vent.


It's the little things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

15°C Windows down, music cranked.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A dab virgin.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with anything that has dabpress plates and a reasonably sized jack


Well exactly but the answer to reasonably sized jack is mystery. Is a pressure gauge important is the other nagging question.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A dab virgin.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with anything that has dabpress plates and a reasonably sized jack


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well exactly but the answer to reasonably sized jack is mystery. Is a pressure gauge important is the other nagging question.











Rosin Press Pressure Guide


✅ Updated 1/31/22 osin extraction is the art of literally squeezing trichomes out of cannabis material. It requires no solvents or other chemicals to create, and relies on a mechanical process composed of a trifecta of inputs: pressure, heat, and time. What exactly is pressure? Pressure is...




thepressclub.co


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Figure out what size bag you will be using. Use those dimensions not your plate size to figure out psi on the bag.









Rosin Press Pressure Calculator


The Press Club is a small family owned business in the USA specializing in premium rosin bags and accessories. Our proprietary pink stitch means our rosin bags are the strongest and most durable filters in the industry. Each bag is backed by our Zero Blowout Guarantee™. If you get a blowout...




thepressclub.co


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well exactly but the answer to reasonably sized jack is mystery. Is a pressure gauge important is the other nagging question.


Mine is 6 ton. I think 10 would have been better. No gauges or anything fancy like that. 



DarkWeb said:


> Figure out what size bag you will be using. Use those dimensions not your plate size to figure out psi on the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use bags


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Now I'm looking at the Rosineer Grip Twist


Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is 6 ton. I think 10 would have been better. No gauges or anything fancy like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use bags


Helpful. Thanks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine is 6 ton. I think 10 would have been better. No gauges or anything fancy like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use bags


I'm running a 8 ton.

I'm extremely meticulous.....I need to know the surface area is consistent


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

eh i still like my flower and kief........


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i still like my flower and kief........


So do I


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh look it's spring.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm running a 8 ton.
> 
> I'm extremely meticulous.....I need to know the surface area is consistent


I used bags my first few presses, now I only squish a few grams at a time. I was looking at the 2" round press bags, but $29 US + $9 shipping for 25 bags seemed ridiculous.



https://www.amazon.com/Premium-Press-Diameter-Guarantee-Available/dp/B07NCLMD2H?th=1


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So do I


that's what i was smoking on last night during American Idol


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

8 ton Rositek press arriving Saturday. God help us all. I see knife hits in my future.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 8 ton Rositek press arriving Saturday. God help us all. I see knife hits in my future.


sucker....j/k


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 8 ton Rositek press arriving Saturday. God help us all. I see knife hits in my future.


That's a slick looking press! I like how the controller is integrated... and the blue anodized aluminium.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 12, 2022)

Looks like something for a car


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Marble size hail. This much in less than 3 minutes. I got my car inside just in time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

@DarkWeb found some pictures of Salem


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Marble size hail. This much in less than 3 minutes. I got my car inside just in time.View attachment 5117289


That looks no fun at all


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That looks no fun at all


Back in 2006 we had softball size hail for 20 minutes. 9 in the morning on a work day. A lot of destroyed vehicles. 99% of houses here got new roofs that year. Our insurance company condemned our siding as well (which was a bonus). You are wise not to live in Minnesota Jeff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Back in 2006 we had softball size hail for 20 minutes. 9 in the morning on a work day. A lot of destroyed vehicles. 99% of houses here got new roofs that year. Our insurance company condemned our siding as well (which was a bonus). You are wise not to live in Minnesota Jeff!


I've been saying that since I was 10 years old and left Minnesota


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

Not arrogant not a smart ass just wise I liked it


----------



## DCcan (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @DarkWeb found some pictures of SalemView attachment 5117300View attachment 5117301


Mis read that to say "Satan" 




Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've been saying that since I was 10 years old and left Minnesota


Tried running away from Kansas when I was 4, climbed a tree to see where the Rockies or Great Lakes were, that didn't work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @DarkWeb found some pictures of SalemView attachment 5117300View attachment 5117301


I had a few black cats when I was younger. They would catch rattlesnakes.....pretty badass twins. I had a set of twin white ones also.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling this your only warning that you will receive I'll be back evil laughter emanating from the rafters


----------



## DCcan (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling this your only warning that you will receive I'll be back evil laughter emanating from the rafters


Taunting us with fresh coffee at bedtime again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Marble size hail. This much in less than 3 minutes. I got my car inside just in time.View attachment 5117289


Margarita time!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a few black cats when I was younger. They would catch rattlesnakes.....pretty badass twins. I had a set of twin white ones also.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Going to be my first purchase


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Going to be my first purchase View attachment 5117365


Why?


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why?


She's Merican, it's a pistol, nuff said.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why?


Cause I like it. Gotta shoot my rattlesnakes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why?


I’m a private investigator remember…


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2022)

Short barrel 20 Ga. don't have to aim as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause I like it. Gotta shoot my rattlesnakes.


Run 'em over in your new chair.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Run 'em over in your new chair.


Gotta use “Angi” for a ramp and put a lift on the truck first!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Short barrel 20 Ga. don't have to aim as well.


It’d probably take my arm off for sure.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 12, 2022)

.410 gauge judge pistol and a .410 pistol grip short barrel shotgun perfect for home defense and rattle snakes.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Run 'em over in your new chair.


I like this cow catcher mod, maybe put an attack cat in there too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I like this cow catcher mod, maybe put an attack cat in there too.
> View attachment 5117384


Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Going to be my first purchase View attachment 5117365


nice pistol...go for it..38 ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice pistol...go for it..38 ?


Yeesh 
When you’re handicapped or disabled or whatever you don’t feel safe. I can run someone over but…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

I've got a better weapon!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got a better weapon!
> 
> View attachment 5117395


My toe hurts just imagining...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My toe hurts just imagining...


I have a pair of shoes that one of them was barely grazed by a heel and it cleaved a chunk of leather off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a pair of shoes that one of them was barely grazed by a heel and it cleaved a chunk of leather off.


Who's leather?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

Did you know


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5117035
> 
> View attachment 5117036


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Turned a Old Rup snowmobile in to one for a friend he he he that was fun for a minute lol the last one looked like a coffin had a 350 Harley-Davidson motor in it did have some fun living in Minnesota long winters lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5117475


His was much more mad max looking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

O yeah someone said something about nighttime coffee so here we are


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> His was much more mad max looking


Very cool Stephen King movie that many people have never seen.









Silver Bullet (1985) - IMDb


Silver Bullet: Directed by Daniel Attias. With Gary Busey, Everett McGill, Corey Haim, Megan Follows. In a small town, brutal killings start to plague the close knit community. Marty Coslaw, a paraplegic boy, is convinced the murders are the doings of a werewolf.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm thinking that there is a hole in it it was pretty much full 2 days ago lol (hmmm that's it)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.

Is anyone else having problems uploading images? Doesn't work on my phone, ipad or laptop, I get that oops there was a problem error.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems uploading images? Doesn't work on my phone, ipad or laptop, I get that oops there was a problem error.


Pita


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

I wish somebody would bring me coffee in bed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Morning


69° today and sunny.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems uploading images? Doesn't work on my phone, ipad or laptop, I get that oops there was a problem error.


You're probably doing it wrong


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5117655
> 
> 69° today and sunny.


YES YES YES
Only 63 here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems uploading images? Doesn't work on my phone, ipad or laptop, I get that oops there was a problem error.


Reset


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 13, 2022)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a pair of shoes that one of them was barely grazed by a heel and it cleaved a chunk of leather off.


What's worse is the hallux valgus they cause. Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's worse is the hallux valgus they cause. Good morning


I reckon that’s a blister.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems uploading images? Doesn't work on my phone, ipad or laptop, I get that oops there was a problem error.


Just with nudes, I pm'ed you a sample.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I reckon that’s a blister.


Starts with a b, close enough.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Starts with a b, close enough.
> View attachment 5117657


I’ve a friend that had to get a messy surgery smh


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Starts with a b, close enough.
> View attachment 5117657


Ski racers usually have bad feet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

I tried to get into bootfitting one season a while back. Feet are pretty weird lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I tried to get into bootfitting one season a while back. Feet are pretty weird lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

@Paul Drake today is chair day!

How excited are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake today is chair day!
> 
> How excited are you?


Wonder what color flames she's doing


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5117663


Some where pretty close lol and stinky and sweaty yuck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder what color flames she's doing


Rainbow!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rainbow!


That would be awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5117663


I loved The IT Crowd. That was one of their funniest episodes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I loved The IT Crowd. That was one of their funniest episodes.


I loved that show. What a cast. Did you see the Get Shorty series Chris O'Dowd was in?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I loved that show. What a cast. Did you see the Get Shorty series Chris O'Dowd was in?


No, I haven't. I'll have to remember to check that out, thanks.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 13, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones.
 
How you?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2022)

Chillin like a villian 

Trying to decide if I want to make Mexican omelets for breakfast or just toss a bagel in the toaster and call it good. 

I dunno - cheddar, peppers, avocados, and sour cream all sound soo effin good right about now and I've got a long laborious day ahead me. 

*takes another dab and ponders*


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chillin like a villian
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to make Mexican omelets for breakfast or just toss a bagel in the toaster and call it good.
> 
> ...


I'm taking some of the pack and having an In n Out burger for breakfast, maybe LOL! I think...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

Morning everyone....how's everyone doing this fine day....mine for a start, not to bad. Got the dog fixed up with water and food, ckd the tomatoes out side and the rest of the garden....everything looks good for the most part....even ckd my transplants too....

woke up this morning to a muggy 75F this morning, RH at 82%, yeah it's gonna be a hot one...high today lower 90's.....

welp just started up a fresh pot, so warm up a coming...

now to get some breakfast in me, yes the taco gods were nice to me....bacon and egg today.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 13, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's worse is the hallux valgus they cause. Good morning


There you go again, invariably prerorating your acuity for byzanthine locution.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake today is chair day!
> 
> How excited are you?


Hopefully! 
I have a shrink appointment today too. That’s exciting.
Settled my lawsuit! That’s way exciting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hopefully!
> I have a shrink appointment today too. That’s exciting.
> Settled my lawsuit! That’s way exciting.


Woohoo congratulations! Party at Paul's place.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hopefully!
> I have a shrink appointment today too. That’s exciting.
> *Settled my lawsuit! That’s way exciting.*


Wonderful! Congratulations, I hope you got something for your troubles.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woohoo congratulations! Party at Paul's place.


I’m the only one who can drink and drive!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m the only one who can drink and drive!


Renting a party bus? I'm in!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations, I hope you got something for your troubles.


More than we thought. Thanks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2022)

TnT party bus?! Oh hell yeah!! 


What happens on the bus, stays on the bus.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Renting a party bus? I'm in!


How many can she carry on that W/C?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How many can she carry on that W/C?


Three maybe?


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2022)

Needs the La Cucaracha horn, or a train one. Bet ya could make people wet themselves with the train one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Time to start training.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's leather?


The toe of mine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Time to start training.....


How do you think I’ve broken so many bones?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How do you think I’ve broken so many bones?


Got milk?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How do you think I’ve broken so many bones?


So you're already a pro


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

I just killed a damned mosquito


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just killed a damned mosquito


oh i despise those little bastards......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just killed a damned mosquito


I saw blackflies swarming a couple people, took a short hike on a stone ridge for lunch.
Still got deet on me, only the boggy part had bugs. All the snow is gone finally.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Did a search on decarbing rosin. Top hits in WnB. Did a search on enails. Top hits in WnB. Lol. I want to hit the ground running when my press arrives. Yeah, yeah, I know,, I'm just going to hit the ground period.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did a search on decarbing rosin. Top hits in WnB. Did a search on enails. Top hits in WnB. Lol. I want to hit the ground running when my press arrives. Yeah, yeah, I know,, I'm just going to hit the ground period.


gravity works in mysterious ways.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did a search on decarbing rosin. Top hits in WnB. Did a search on enails. Top hits in WnB. Lol. I want to hit the ground running when my press arrives. Yeah, yeah, I know,, I'm just going to hit the ground period.


I think I'm as excited about your new press as you are. When does it arrive?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw blackflies swarming a couple people, took a short hike on a stone ridge for lunch.
> Still got deet on me, only the boggy part had bugs. All the snow is gone finally.
> View attachment 5117823


I hate this time of year. I love the weather mostly but the bugs are freaking insane! I hope next week brings a few freezing nights to maybe kill a few.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

I haven't seen a single flying insect yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen a single flying insect yet.


You live in the city


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen a single flying insect yet.


Saw the winter stoneflies a month ago, seen those crawling on the ice?
We get ice springtails too, they just pour out of deadwood by the millions over the icy snow.









Capniidae - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Saw the winter stoneflies a month ago, seen those crawling on the ice?
> We get ice springtails too, they just pour out of deadwood by the millions over the icy snow.
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped eating snow when I was a kid because of them..........that and the lemon flavored stuff isn't that good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You live in the city


Our city bugs would eat your rural bugs for breakfast.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm as excited about your new press as you are. When does it arrive?


Saturday!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I stopped eating snow when I was a kid because of them..........that and the lemon flavored stuff isn't that good


I was trying to boil water winter camping, they woke up and poured out all around me, onto my poncho, into my food.
They jump 2-3 inches like fleas, and i had no coffee yet, no idea WTF they were.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Saturday!


Make sure you have some parchment paper on hand. Have you figured out how you're going to consume it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was trying to boil water winter camping, they woke up and poured out all around me, onto my poncho, into my food.
> They jump 2-3 inches like fleas, and i had no coffee yet, no idea WTF they were.


Actual footage of the moment it happened.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Make sure you have some parchment paper on hand. Have you figured out how you're going to consume it?


I have tons of parchment paper.

I have my eye on a dab straw. https://dipdevices.com/collections/vaporizers-dab-straws/products/dipper-vaporizer


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Actual footage of the moment it happened.


Lmao I'd totally be that way


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Actual footage of the moment it happened.


Add running and stripping clothes off, diving into a snow bank.
I'd figure it out later they don't bite, after the bugs were off me


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

@DCcan have you ever used the wash in repellent?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @DCcan have you ever used the wash in repellent?


Once, I think.
It's just permethrin with a synthetic wax. it's lasts a bit longer thru the wash than reg permethrin treatment.
One treatment will last 3-4 washes of reg permethrin. It does work well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have tons of parchment paper.
> 
> I have my eye on a dab straw. https://dipdevices.com/collections/vaporizers-dab-straws/products/dipper-vaporizer


That's cool, I haven't seen an e-straw before. Straws are my favourite way to consume.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Once, I think.
> It's just permethrin with a synthetic wax. it's lasts a bit longer thru the wash than reg permethrin treatment.
> One treatment will last 3-4 washes of reg permethrin.


I've never used it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's cool, I haven't seen an e-straw before. Straws are my favourite way to consume.


I got 10% off. It won't be here Saturday though. Poor planning (or impulse control) on my part!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never used it.


I treat the tent and ground cloth, some of my jackets and pants


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I treat the tent and ground cloth, some of my jackets and pants


Does it work? I've camped in a tent lots of times. But not in a while.......Cherokees and 4 door Wranglers would be what we've mostly camped in. And I've never used it on clothes because it's usually deet. I wouldn't mind cutting back on the deet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got 10% off. It won't be here Saturday though. Poor planning (or impulse control) on my part!


Bummer  No local headshops where you can pick up a cheapo while you wait?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer  No local headshops where you can pick up a cheapo while you wait?


Yeah but my whole imagined life depends one never going in there. I live in a teensy town filled with nosy gossips. Patience is a virtue. Also, knife hits!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Does it work? I've camped in a tent lots of times. But not in a while.......Cherokees and 4 door Wranglers would be what we've mostly camped in. And I've never used it on clothes because it's usually deet. I wouldn't mind cutting back on the deet.


I think it works great, they just get near you and lose interest. You don't have to get up every morning and douse bug spray, just put on a long sleeve shirt you treated.
Plus they don't hang around on your tent all night trying to chew through.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never used it.


I've used some Sawyer products that worked pretty well (for ticks). Don't know if it has the wax stuff in it.








Permethrin Fabric Treatment | Sawyer Products


Odorless after drying, Sawyer Permethrin Fabric Treatment can be used to treat a variety of fabrics like clothing, gear, and tents. A successful application of this insect repellent treatment is effective against mosquitoes and ticks for 6 weeks or 6 washes.




www.sawyer.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yeah but my whole imagined life depends one never going in there. I live in a teensy town filled with nosy gossips. Patience is a virtue. Also, knife hits!


I applaud your impulse control.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I applaud your impulse control.


I have gone in to headshops 2 towns over but it's been a long time.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 13, 2022)

Best friends


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 13, 2022)

@Paul Drake did you get your new wheels ? We want some


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 14, 2022)

Happy Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Morning






Was up from 3 am till the last 45 minutes.....then slept deep till the alarm. Damn it! 

How's it going?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday 1.0


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have some dabs and a nap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> have some dabs and a nap.


Working today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Working today


Have you considered calling in dead?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you considered calling in dead?
> 
> View attachment 5118196


Can't......he'd figure it out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't......he'd figure it out


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5118209


How I feel....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How I feel....
> View attachment 5118210


 

I'm pretty sure the wicked witch of the east was a time traveller. How else would she have Louboutin shoes in 1939?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm pretty sure the wicked witch of the east was a time traveller. How else would she have Louboutin shoes in 1939?


I want to be Friday afternoon......damn it didn't work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I want to be Friday afternoon......damn it didn't work


It it a holiday there tomorrow?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

A little Breezy here today


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It it a holiday there tomorrow?


Nope.....For what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.....For what?


Zombie Jesus birthday.

It's a holiday here


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Zombie Jesus birthday.


Chocolate bunny day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Get ready for Monday sales


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

Got the howling wind all day today...I have to stock up on necessities then I can hole up and do some trimming.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

According to Good Morning America California is going to Outlaw gas powered vehicles by 2035 what the hell really not liking California at this point well not liking California politicians in California grrrr


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get ready for 4/20 sales


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get ready for Monday sales


I bought a hollow lindt bunny earlier this week.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Wait, when is Easter?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wait, when is Easter?


Sunday


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sunday


Going to dad and Karen’s for Easter food. She bakes and he cooks. I used to love her bakery goodies.

My POS brother and gabby sil and nephew will be there. Wino asked if she should play sick? I said I’ll give you the high sign 

I’m going back to that Apple 8. RON gave wino a new Samsung. Couldn’t even tell you how to set it up.



I think it’s cute


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a hollow lindt bunny earlier this week.


Why hollow?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Morning...hope everyone is okie dokie.....

woke up this morning to a cool 59F wind coming out of the NE......high today 86F and sunny....

just got to the shop, pot of fresh coffee started.....

now to talk to my breakfast gods......and they delivered.......egg and sausage today......little of the red sauce and wamo....taste buds ignite....



and these knuckle heads.......



yeah they got lovin from me, momma, the food bowl, and the treat bowl.......little man is actually starting to learn to sit on command......don't mind the hairy legs...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Going to dad and Karen’s for Easter food. She bakes and he cooks. I used to love her bakery goodies.
> 
> My POS brother and gabby sil and nephew will be there. Wino asked if she should play sick? I said I’ll give you the high sign
> 
> ...


Awesome! Sucks about your bro! Do a couple dabs and ignore him... it's worth it to see your dad and Karen. Did you figure out what was causing the dictation issues with the 8?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

“Calm down or I’ll shit”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why hollow?


I don't think they make a solid bunny.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! Sucks about your bro! Do a couple dabs and ignore him... it's worth it to see your dad and Karen. Did you figure out what was causing the dictation issues with the 8?


I think it has to get used to your colloquialism and slang and my voice. That’s better than this phone is acting all slacking and freezing. Grrrr


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

A solid block of chocolate sounds like it would be hard to eat... Do the bunnies kinda break apart so you don't end up covered in chocolate slime spit? How do chocolate bunnies work?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Ha I thought it was Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A solid block of chocolate sounds like it would be hard to eat... Do the bunnies kinda break apart so you don't end up covered in chocolate slime spit? How do chocolate bunnies work?


Slice with knife. Put in coffee. Put chocolate chucks in your coffee, won’t get you kicked out of bed.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Slice with knife. Put in coffee. Put chocolate chucks in your coffee, won’t get you kicked out of bed.


I mean coffee in bed is wonderful... wish I had a coffee courier.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean coffee in bed is wonderful... wish I had a coffee courier.


I do and it’s great.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I do and it’s great.


Lucky!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lucky!!


I was forty years old when I met her. Kissed a lot of frog princesses.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ha I thought it was Friday


Friday 1.0


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think it has to get used to your colloquialism and slang and my voice. That’s better than this phone is acting all slacking and freezing. Grrrr


It was in Canada... Just say eh a lot and it will figure you out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was in Canada... Just say eh a lot and it will figure you out.


Eh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A solid block of chocolate sounds like it would be hard to eat... Do the bunnies kinda break apart so you don't end up covered in chocolate slime spit? How do chocolate bunnies work?


You've never had a solid chocolate bunny?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Eh











The Canadian “eh” and how it is used in English


This post intended for ESL learners is the second in a series about Canada and Canadians. This post looks at the Canadian accent and the use of the word and interjection "eh" by Canadians in their everyday speech. Examples are given and a video is also provided.




blogs.transparent.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think they make a solid bunny.
> 
> View attachment 5118266


why do i sense bong what i see one of those.....hmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've never had a solid chocolate bunny?


Chocolate allergy I forgot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chocolate allergy I forgot.


You?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You?


No Rsawr... I'd have a lifesize chocolate replica of myself made if the price was reasonable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Rsawr... I'd have a lifesize chocolate replica of myself made if the price was reasonable.


That's what you need.......a chocolate 3D printer 


I kinda want one too lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

Dang it. Just added chocolate bunny to my shopping list.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> A solid block of chocolate sounds like it would be hard to eat...


It's not.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Well if you guys say so! I'll stick to the reese's pieces and gummys worms 

Google says 100 pounds of melting chocolate is like 250 usd, but how much to shape it into a person...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Well if you guys say so! I'll stick to the reese's pieces and gummys worms
> 
> Google says 100 pounds of melting chocolate is like 250 usd, but how much to shape it into a person...


I’m not going there


----------



## lokie (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Rsawr... I'd have a lifesize chocolate replica of myself made if the price was reasonable.



Would you eat it?




DarkWeb said:


> That's what you need.......a chocolate 3D printer
> 
> 
> *I kinda want one too lol*


A likeness or a 3D printer?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m not going there


Huh? Oh, it seemed fun. Would finding a chef be cheaper than a 3d printer? Are there even printers you can feed melted chocolate into that large? I kinda want a french fry statue of myself now...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Huh? Oh, it seemed fun. Would finding a chef be cheaper than a 3d printer? Are there even printers you can feed melted chocolate into that large? I kinda want a french fry statue of myself now...


@DarkWeb would need 400 lol
jk 180 so get two blocks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i sense bong what i see one of those.....hmmmm


Now that takes me back lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb would need 400 lol
> jk 180 so get two blocks.


Oh, I wasn't commenting on anyone's weight. I'm not trying to get sniped from canada...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, I wasn't commenting on anyone's weight. I'm not trying to get sniped from canada...


Ikr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ikr


And I was falling along and then you just had to?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Google says 100 pounds of melting chocolate is like 250 usd, but how much to shape it into a person...


Probably only need 20-30 lbs and make it hollow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5118286
> Would you eat it?
> 
> 
> ...


After I dress it up and take some photos... yes!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably only need 20-30 lbs and make it hollow


I thought we were talking solid bunnies, of course it's not close to 100 pounds if hollow... Can we fill it with mallowfluff?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I thought we were talking solid bunnies, of course it's not close to 100 pounds if hollow... Can we fill it with mallowfluff?


You were being generous at 100 pound lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> After I dress it up and take some photos... yes!


is all I'm going to say on said comment he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5118286
> Would you eat it?
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the printer lol 



But....I do like chocolate too


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 14, 2022)

Nap shoes


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Rsawr... I'd have a lifesize chocolate replica of myself made if the price was reasonable.


I'd eat that...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that takes me back lol


you back.....i did one last year....lol...the bunny was extra yummy afterwards


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I thought we were talking solid bunnies, of course it's not close to 100 pounds if hollow... Can we fill it with mallowfluff?


Probably necessary for structural integrity....like expanding foam


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Does my son know me or what


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Rock Island auction could be yours too only 5000 lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that...


You need help!


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need help!


I'd share it. I do love chocolate however.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that...


I was going to post that and say no perv. Ok full perv. But you went full perv without hesitation. Tip of the cap my good man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

OH So many questions that need not be asked


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

My sister used to send me chocolate that was shaped like apples with slices from Germany, the orange flavored one was excellent. Like I said I really like chocolate, white chocolate is excellent also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> My sister used to send me chocolate that was shaped like apples with slices from Germany, the orange flavored one was excellent. Like I said I really like chocolate, white chocolate is excellent also.


I love Terry's chocolate oranges.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> After I dress it up and take some photos... yes!


Ok maybe one why did I have a flash of undressing the cardboard lady in Bad News Bears???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Nope nope not Bad News Bears it was Major League lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

Must smoke more and less one finger poking at the screen


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love Terry's chocolate oranges.
> 
> View attachment 5118321


I couldn't remember who made them, I was a kid when she sent them. Thanks. They had cool markings on the foil also to make them look like an orange.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I couldn't remember who made them, I was a kid when she sent them. Thanks. They had cool markings on the foil also to make them look like an orange.


I bought one last year and posted a pic here. It was not well received


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

I'd eat chocolate shaped like a penis, if it was good chocolate...


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought one last year and posted a pic here. It was not well received
> 
> View attachment 5118331


Love those things.


----------



## lokie (Apr 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok maybe one why did I have a flash of undressing the cardboard lady in Bad News Bears???


Could not find a cardboard image, although this brings back some youthful tingling memories.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd eat chocolate shaped like a penis, if it was good chocolate...


Um ok I'm just leaving that like that


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Um ok I'm just leaving that like that


Melts in your mouth not in your hand?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd eat chocolate shaped like a penis, if it was good chocolate...


Melts in your mouth not in your hand?


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Melts in your mouth not in your hand?


Beat you to it, um, nevermind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Gay!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gay!


Nobody's perfect!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gay!


Shhhh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nobody's perfect!View attachment 5118359


Dark chocolate? Blasphemy!

That's @Singlemalt's jam.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dark chocolate? Blasphemy!
> 
> That's @Singlemalt's jam.


I am ecumenical when it comes to chocolate aside from my revulsion for Reese’s pieces.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dark chocolate? Blasphemy!
> 
> That's @Singlemalt's jam.


Don't Google a chocolate penis, trust me.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am ecumenical when it comes to chocolate aside from my revulsion for Reese’s pieces.


Chocolate is not in reese's pieces, so I think you're good...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chocolate is not in reese's pieces, so I think you're good...


I am enlightened after some research. My childhood trauma is linked to Reese’s Cups. A candy shell is entirely acceptable to me. Pieces were introduced in 1978, long after my Wonder Years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chocolate is not in reese's pieces, so I think you're good...


I did not know that.







I will never buy them again!


----------



## lokie (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't Google a chocolate penis, trust me.


So many!



Oh my.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5118399View attachment 5118400


I hope you're having a wonderful time.

Looks amazing!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of the only non fruity commercial candies I can eat! I love them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5118399View attachment 5118400


Awesome pic thanks for sharing that water looks so good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Rsawr... I'd have a lifesize chocolate replica of myself made if the price was reasonable.


I'd eat that. LOL

Edit: Wow, I was way late on that one!


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 15, 2022)

that feeling when smoked a bowl decided its time to clean the bong cooked water taped up the holes it felt like ages i go back to the pc look at the clock its 10:40


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2022)

Last day in Bermuda. rode around the island on the public bus yesterday, poking around with the locals, who are all much more vigilant about mask's than us Americans. Food has been great, service impeccable!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Morning






Looks like he's getting ready for the big day  

It's Friday! Mid 60°'s and sunny today. Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2022)

Good morning, chill people.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good morning, chill people.


Backatcha girl


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need help!


I’ll help


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

I need you guys to come over to help me with the ramp building, please… 
I think it will be a couple of weeks to build but the chair ordered yay


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need you guys to come over to help me with the ramp building, please…
> I think it will be a couple of weeks to build but the chair ordered yay View attachment 5118696


I'm pretty sure Home Depot can get those ramps.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2022)

Yeah, you have me helping and you'll be wheels up in a pond somewhere..


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm pretty sure Home Depot can get those ramps.


A ramp to the door?
In other words count DW out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, you have me helping and you'll be wheels up in a pond somewhere..


I have a pond in the backyard!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2022)

Happy Good Friday! Major holiday over here and everything is shut down they say. Schools closed all that. Headed for breakfast, roughing it today no room service, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> A ramp to the door?
> In other words count DW out.


Yeah, check it out. It could be setup quick and easy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy Good Friday! Major holiday over here and everything is shut down they say. Schools closed all that. Headed for breakfast, roughing it today no room service, lol


How dare them hopefully you don't have a blowout with your flip flop on the way down to get breakfast have a great day and a better night O yeah coffee to you did you get a chance to check out the triangle?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm pretty sure Home Depot can get those ramps.


Nope had no idea who to call either


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope had no idea who to call either


There might be a non profit that would do it for you for free.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> There might be a non profit that would do it for you for free.
> Mornin.


Morning, good idea, thanks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope had no idea who to call either


Sometimes your local churches will probably know names and places


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sometimes your local churches will probably know names and places


And gay people. The lesbians I know here can just do it. It pays to have butch friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

And if that makes no sense to you as much as it makes no sense to me as I was trying to say churches can help that's all I was trying to say and failing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And gay people. The lesbians I know here can just do it. It pays to have butch friends


Well then breakout them tool belts and get it done lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And if that makes no sense to you as much as it makes no sense to me as I was trying to say churches can help that's all I was trying to say and failing


Dude you didn’t fail. Just because I’m gay doesn’t mean I don’t hate the church. I just don’t go.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m making plans for winobarbie’s birthday.
Siesta key so far. Staying on the beach and renting a beach wheelchair or golf cart


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

Morning everyone....how your good friday going....me....meh, hey i'm at work, if it was good i would be home...js

well woke up to a mild and misty 62F this morning, got my kisses from the pooches and fuzz balls, high today 85F and sunny

just started a fresh pot, so warm up a coming....

now to get some breakfast in me, taco gods grant me my wish.........poof.....bean and cheese....okay time to munch


say hello fuzz ball...what a kiss ass.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dude you didn’t fail. Just because I’m gay doesn’t mean I don’t hate the church. I just don’t go.


Did you not try to read that lol and as far as the love or hate of the church go's it's none of my business I hold of judgment one way or the other


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you not try to read that lol and as far as the love or hate of the church go's it's none of my business I hold of judgment one way or the other


I am a Christian but not a Church going type, but as my dad always says churches will help for just about anything.
I would feel like a hypocrite you know. God said anywhere there is a gathering of two, this is a church. It actually says being out in nature is a good way of worship.
My church is the beach.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And if that makes no sense to you as much as it makes no sense to me as I was trying to say churches can help that's all I was trying to say and failing


Maybe her JW friend might have some contacts?


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m making plans for winobarbie’s birthday.
> Siesta key so far. Staying on the beach and renting a beach wheelchair or golf cart



A S.C.U.B.A. chair looks exciting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

wheelchair + ramp + weed = hold my beer moment???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> A S.C.U.B.A. chair looks exciting.
> 
> View attachment 5118762
> 
> ...


O O I could make that hell yeah awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wheelchair + ramp + weed = hold my beer moment???


Maybe


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 15, 2022)

?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I am a Christian but not a Church going type, but as my dad always says churches will help for just about anything.
> I would feel like a hypocrite you know. God said anywhere there is a gathering of two, this is a church. It actually says being out in nature is a good way of worship.
> My church is the beach.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe


 bad Toby bad Toby he wants pictures


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope had no idea who to call either


https://www.homedepot.com/b/Health-And-Wellness-Mobility-Aids-Accessibility-Ramps/N-5yc1vZc8je


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Lowe's


https://www.lowes.com/pl/Wheelchair-ramps-Wheelchair-ramps-components-Wheelchairs-mobility-aids-Accessible-home/4294642675


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Discount ramps....








Wheelchair Ramps


Find the best ramp for your scooter or wheelchair to give you the freedom to live your life. Discount Ramps offers a variety of options, including portable and modular handicap access ramps




www.discountramps.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

Ez-access








Wheelchair Ramps | Portable Wheelchair Ramps | Handicap Ramp


EZ-ACCESS portable ramps include a variety of foldable ramps in our SUITCASE® line and solid surface, one-piece ramps in our GATEWAY™ 3G line.




www.ezaccess.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

But start here.....




__





ada wheelchair ramp requirements - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## DCcan (Apr 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, you have me helping and you'll be wheels up in a pond somewhere..


I was thinking a jump off the porch so she could land it in the back of the truck.
Maybe a jump at the bottom of the ramp, over a kiddie pool for practice first.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 15, 2022)

Got a nice bag of blue dream for a tip yesterday, rippin stuff. My eyballs keep popping open, even after 2 beers in 1/2 hr. 
Think I'll go lime the garden before the 4:20 express comes thru.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Got a nice bag of blue dream for a tip yesterday, rippin stuff. My eyballs keep popping open, even after 2 beers in 1/2 hr.
> Think I'll go lime the garden before the 4:20 express comes thru.


BD is one of my favorites. It's definitely chores weed.....you get them all done and then some lol


----------



## DCcan (Apr 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> BD is one of my favorites. It's definitely chores weed.....you get them all done and then some lol


Lime and fertilzer spread and turned over lightly, with spent beer wort, leaves and seaweed folded in.
Took 3/4 hr for a 15'x15'plot lol.

 Now what? Already bored sitting in a chair, maybe switch to some Bubba and relax?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lime and fertilzer spread and turned over lightly, with spent beer wort, leaves and seaweed folded in.
> Took 3/4 hr for a 15'x15'plot lol.
> 
> Now what? Already bored sitting in a chair, maybe switch to some Bubba and relax?


Any leaves blowing back in the yard.......rocks and lawn from plowing all taken care of? LOL I'm sure there's something


----------



## DCcan (Apr 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any leaves blowing back in the yard.......rocks and* lawn from plowing *all taken care of? LOL I'm sure there's something


I got a 120'x3' road frontage thats dead from salt, looks like 2 bags of gypsum, 10+lb grass seed, 10lb lime, bale of straw.
Maybe next weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got a 120'x3' road frontage thats dead from salt, looks like 2 bags of gypsum, 10+lb grass seed, 10lb lime, bale of straw.
> Maybe next weekend.


Yeah, I'm next on the list at the rental place for a power broom






$70 so much faster than a rake.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2022)

Dumpling puppy. Such a good wrap, so soft...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Yummy who is in


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy who is in View attachment 5119070


What's that taste like?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's that taste like?


Sweet earth with a grapie after taste well kinda sweet for sure lol I like it makes my mouth water


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sweet earth with a grapie after taste well kinda sweet for sure lol I like it makes my mouth water


Keep on smokin on.
That sounds tasty!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Keep on smokin on.
> That sounds tasty!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2022)

A Man Tore His Lung From Masturbating, Doctors Say


It seems to be the first documented case of masturbation causing this rare but usually not serious injury.




gizmodo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> A Man Tore His Lung From Masturbating, Doctors Say
> 
> 
> It seems to be the first documented case of masturbation causing this rare but usually not serious injury.
> ...



Wow. That's some world-class fapping. Switzerland, huh? I would have thought such an incident would be out of Germany.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 16, 2022)

I had to laugh after it said no serious injury hahaha 

Good Saturday morning, 65 going on 88 with 100% humidity.



I get on and find dirty socks everywhere yo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

Morning






Cold and rainy today. What's going on?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

Sleepy beep, morning peeps.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I had to laugh after it said no serious injury hahaha
> 
> Good Saturday morning, 65 going on 88 with 100% humidity.
> 
> ...


Read further on and he's teaching you how to kill dogs and birds. I think I'll just go back to bed


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

@Laughing Grass 

It's real  








The Sugar Lab


The Sugar Lab is the world's first true digital bakery, run by a small team of rogue chefs, architects-turned-designers, and tech geeks in East Los Angeles. Our chefs imagine, our designers model, and our kitchen 3D prints. At Sugar Lab we create designs that create experiences. We believe that...




sugarlab3d.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't want to live in a world without bacon but here we are. Oh wretched fate.


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> A Man Tore His Lung From Masturbating, Doctors Say
> 
> 
> It seems to be the first documented case of masturbation causing this rare but usually not serious injury.
> ...


From the article:

“Since there is no literature on spontaneous pneumomediastinum associated with autoerotic experiences, we consider our case an unusual presentation of this entity,” they wrote.

Sounds like something C2G might say …


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> From the article:
> 
> “Since there is no literature on spontaneous pneumomediastinum associated with autoerotic experiences, we consider our case an unusual presentation of this entity,” they wrote.
> 
> Sounds like something C2G might say …


I'm not clicking on that link. I don't want to know anymore about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> From the article:
> 
> “Since there is no literature on spontaneous pneumomediastinum associated with autoerotic experiences, we consider our case an unusual presentation of this entity,” they wrote.
> 
> Sounds like something C2G might say …


Hey now! I've never used autoerotic in the same sentence with pneumomediastinum. Pro tip, chest tube trocars make fabulous garden stakes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hey now! I've never used autoerotic in the same sentence with pneumomediastinum. Pro tip, chest tube trocars make fabulous garden stakes.


I knew you wouldn't disappoint!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2022)

It's a dirty job but someone needs to do it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 16, 2022)

How's everyone doing on this fine Saturday? I'm sitting outside on the porch listening the water and birds chirp with a hot cup of Cafe Verona, about to spark a fat doob of Wedding Cake.

We finished a lot of our spring clean up around the camp yesterday. It was still pretty mucky in some spots so I had to give one our helpers a bath after.







"Oh hai everyone. I'm the helper"


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


This is great news.
I’ll be right back ….


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)

Thread went silent. I guess everyone's busy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)

Please remember to wash your hands.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Please remember to wash your hands.


Oops, be right back



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Please remember to wash your hands.


Ok wise words but what the what???


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Read further on and he *"Was"* teaching you how to kill dogs and birds. I think I'll just go back to bed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2022)

This is more random Jabber Jibber...

I suffered sooo much because of my teeth, the gobment decided to give me money. They gave me almost enough money, to get the 4 other teeth I need. Fkn sweet. 

I eat plenty fine but chewing on one side of my mouth, gets tiring. My jaw ends up hurting and not from TMJ.

@ANC Because of you, TMJ will always be too much Johnson. Lol, like there ever was a thing. 

Morning crew. A few more hits, a few more cups of jitter juice and I'm ready to sit on the couch all day.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> This is more random Jabber Jibber...
> 
> I suffered sooo much because of my teeth, the gobment decided to give me money. They gave me almost enough money, to get the 4 other teeth I need. Fkn sweet.
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Read further on and he's teaching you how to kill dogs and birds. I think I'll just go back to bed


That’s why I pointed him out. I didn’t want to repeat it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Thread went silent. I guess everyone's busy.


I fell asleep, again.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2022)

I, in fact, did just that.


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I fell asleep, again.


Sure you did ….


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Sure you did ….


In my life when presented with the opportunity to fap or nap I've always chosen nap. Oh you kids.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5119236


@Jeffislovinlife Thanks...you ruined my concentration. When I close my eyes, all I can see is hot coffee now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> In my life when presented with the opportunity to fap or nap I've always chosen nap. Oh you kids.


Fapping helps with napping, pre or post.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

My 4/20 gift to self came early. Gettin hiiiiiigh! Wheeee!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

I got mine too. My press arrived and I have dabbed. 





Once.




My goodness.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got mine too. My press arrived and I have dabbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tasted like? Felt like? Tell us? (After you wake up, no rush, ride the high)


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

Ditanium smokes herb so nicely. You can really really taste the vapor too. I must admit I immediately ground as many strains as I had to vape in it. All are so distinct. And my brain is a pile of goo. I love you!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Tasted like? Felt like? Tell us? (After you wake up, no rush, ride the high)


Fruity and peppery. Got an instant scalp rush. Considerable euphoria. Feeling pretty focused right now. I need some tools lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Fruity and peppery. Got an instant scalp rush. Considerable euphoria. Feeling pretty focused right now. I need some tools lol.


Focused! That's a good find. You should dust your molding and ceiling fans!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Focused! That's a good find. You should dust your molding and ceiling fans!


I am making dinner. Sautéed salmon and asparagus with little baby potatoes....


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am making dinner. Sautéed salmon and asparagus with little baby potatoes....


I am happy to swing by with some rosemary broil potatoes and a loaf of bread. Stoner meals are the best. Too much food and giggles to match. 

Do you season your salmon??


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am happy to swing by with some rosemary broil potatoes and a loaf of bread. Stoner meals are the best. Too much food and giggles to match.
> 
> Do you season your salmon??


Salt and pepper. I might deglaze the pan with wine and throw in some capers and lemon slices


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2022)

Bacon cheeseburgers with home fries for dinner.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Salt and pepper. I might deglaze the pan with wine and throw in some capers and lemon slices


Solid choices:] capers are so tasty. A pasta salad with liberal mustard and caper ratio is such a good time 
Have a wonderful meal, friend!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

LOL I want it to snow! Skiing tomorrow


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I want it to snow! Skiing tomorrow


Oh, my bad. I refuse to move tomorrow. I got a new vape. You are allowed to summon snow as long as I don't have to shovel it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

I love snow


----------



## DCcan (Apr 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing





DarkWeb said:


> LOL I want it to snow! Skiing tomorrow





DarkWeb said:


> I love snow











10 Things to Say to Yourself in the Mirror Everyday


Life & Self-Leadership Coaching for Sou-Full Small Business Owners & Professionals




allisoncrow.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My 4/20 gift to self came early. Gettin hiiiiiigh! Wheeee!!!


Awesome gurl


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Solid choices:] capers are so tasty. A pasta salad with liberal mustard and caper ratio is such a good time
> Have a wonderful meal, friend!!!


Balsamic vinegar, Dijon mustard, strawberry jam and oil.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> 10 Things to Say to Yourself in the Mirror Everyday
> 
> 
> Life & Self-Leadership Coaching for Sou-Full Small Business Owners & Professionals
> ...


Hold my beer


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 16, 2022)

My mentors


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> 10 Things to Say to Yourself in the Mirror Everyday
> 
> 
> Life & Self-Leadership Coaching for Sou-Full Small Business Owners & Professionals
> ...


I think my mirror is broken. I swear it's saying "fuck you"



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 16, 2022)

That London Pound Cake shatter is causing my eyes to cross.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That London Pound Cake shatter is causing my eyes to cross.View attachment 5119475


Pound cake!............................ 

























Night


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

It’s a California Easter.



Nuts and Chews.


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Salt and pepper. I might deglaze the pan with wine and throw in some capers and lemon slices


Vermouth!


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pound cake!............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.
Pound cake never tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 16, 2022)

Tomorrow: baked ziti with Rochetta and baby chicken meatballs. Ziti al forno con polpette _per bambini_.
If they have Rochetta. Might have to be La Tur. Supply chain shit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter 
Tahoe OG wins this morning, have to travel a bit.
Peace
Paul


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter
Gmo x Animal cookies in this mornings joint


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

Morning






It's pretty white out there again 

Happy Bunny day. 


5" of snow tomorrow night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

Holy crap! 6"-12" now!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame on you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2022)

A new day dawns. Sunny and warm(er). Happy Easter!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

Breakfast

Not picture perfect but damn tasty


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Breakfast
> View attachment 5119766
> Not picture perfect but damn tasty
> 
> View attachment 5119767


Did you eat the easter bunny? While he was trying to flee?!
Nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Did you eat the easter bunny? While he was trying to flee?!
> Nice.


He was shot......with chocolate chips


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He was shot......with chocolate chips


Modified rock salt blaster that peppers you with molten chocolate chunks  The ultimate sweet defeat


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He was shot......with chocolate chips


Needs some strawberry or raspberry jelly... splattered 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Needs some strawberry or raspberry jelly... splattered
> 
> SH420


LOL that would be funny


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2022)

Today is the Day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Today is the Day. View attachment 5119804


I see mountains in the background so what are we talking the beach or skiing lol have a great day


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 17, 2022)

Super fire smoke in these pics help me get more views and likes in this thread please. 





Run this up! Top shelf pictures! HYPHOTONFLUX PRO-720 4/20 contest.


Hit those likes on these pics to help a fellow grower out!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see mountains in the background so what are we talking the beach or skiing lol have a great day


It is possible to ski in the morning and lay on the beach in the afternoon here. There are mountains on both sides of the central valley, getting to the beach from there takes awhile though, not like So Cal.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 17, 2022)

Guess who got shrooms in their Easter basket? Home grown.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guess who got shrooms in their Easter basket? Home grown.


Send that bunny in this way please please please please please please please please please


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guess who got shrooms in their Easter basket? Home grown.


The "good" kind? I miss munching on them, the ol lady won't let me grow them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> The "good" kind? I miss munching on them, the ol lady won't let me grow them.


Yeah buddy 
Sorry. I’m bout to eat half one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah buddy
> Sorry. I’m bout to eat half one.


Nom nom nom


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2022)

I am back, and the week went entirely too fast. The worst part is, I am going to have to cook again. It was soooo nice being pampered, cooked for, and I drank way too much booze...Mostly rum! Saw a few Broadway type shows, explored the island on the bus with the locals, and I am just about to take another Covid test, just to be responsible.

Haven't eaten yet today, and I'd rather take a nap than eat anyways!!

Happy Easter


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am back, and the week went entirely too fast. The worst part is, I am going to have to cook again. It was soooo nice being pampered, cooked for, and I drank way too much booze...Mostly rum! Saw a few Broadway type shows, explored the island on the bus with the locals, and I am just about to take another Covid test, just to be responsible.
> 
> Haven't eaten yet today, and I'd rather take a nap than eat anyways!!
> 
> Happy Easter


Dab time


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am back, and the week went entirely too fast. The worst part is, I am going to have to cook again. It was soooo nice being pampered, cooked for, and I drank way too much booze...Mostly rum! Saw a few Broadway type shows, explored the island on the bus with the locals, and I am just about to take another Covid test, just to be responsible.
> 
> Haven't eaten yet today, and I'd rather take a nap than eat anyways!!
> 
> Happy Easter


Did you swipe me a glass from the bar?!?!?! I'm so glad you had fun.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah buddy
> Sorry. I’m bout to eat half one.


Eat 4, they're small.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Eat 4, they're small.


Bahahaha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2022)

First time ever with Apple pie and then the second oneHopefully you all get your food on lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2022)

Mmm ice cream would go with both


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see mountains in the background so what are we talking the beach or skiing lol have a great day


We are talking EPIC. Yosemite.
It was beyond mind blowing. Getting our feet wet .
bike
Biked the entire valley to determine my next move.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

Morning beautiful


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Good morning, chill ones


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2022)

I am so ready for Spring weather. As usual, I overbought too many annuals/veggies too early and have to bring them all inside. That 25° is a killer


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

Morning






Nice day for a hike......then winter comes back tonight for a day or two. Then back to the 60°'s. Hopefully this kills some bugs....especially tick's. 

How's everyone doin today?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully this kills some bugs....especially tick's.


15 or 20 years ago we never really had to worry about ticks around here much less a variety of species of them. I'd think nothing of walking in the woods in shorts and flip flops but not anymore


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> 15 or 20 years ago we never really had to worry about ticks around here much less a variety of species of them. I'd think nothing of walking in the woods in shorts and flip flops but not anymore


20 years ago I had a iv in my arm for more than a year because of ticks. Fuck ticks!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 20 years ago I had a iv in my arm for more than a year because of ticks. Fuck ticks!


Lyme?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2022)

Forecast of pain


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Lyme?


That was part of it. Lyme is actually the easiest thing to get rid of......there's lots of other things they carry that can screw you up.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 18, 2022)

Good morning. Don't forget. Get your tax extension or file today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2022)

How the dear population doing in your areas?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Deer are so cute. I wanna rewatch bambi.  The baby animals make me so happy. Just gotta get past that first unfortunate bit with deer old dad turning to stew...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.


Candy day! I am about to see if I can snag a carton of costco jelly beans for like 3 cents. So ready!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> It's real
> 
> ...


The only sell the goodies, not the printer


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 20 years ago I had a iv in my arm for more than a year because of ticks. Fuck ticks!


Are you my brother?
He has had Lymes for 37 years.
2 years iv. Clarforin and rocefrin (so)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Candy day! I am about to see if I can snag a carton of costco jelly beans for like 3 cents. So ready!!!


Is it a holiday for you guys today? I was at the drug store yesterday and they were all cleaned out but for the shitty candy nobody wants.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How the dear population doing in your areas?


You?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it a holiday for you guys today? I was at the drug store yesterday and they were all cleaned out but for the shitty candy nobody wants.


Nope, it's not a holiday. I would bet that I am a fan of several of the "shitty candies nobody wants"


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Candy day! I am about to see if I can snag a carton of costco jelly beans for like 3 cents. So ready!!!


Inject with …


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, it's not a holiday. I would bet that I am a fan of several of the "shitty candies nobody wants"


I love those tricolored coconut square


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You?


What?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love those tricolored coconut square



Coconut bars rule! i don't know of a 3 colored one, but there was this strawberry one I used to get


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, it's not a holiday. I would bet that I am a fan of several of the "shitty candies nobody wants"


I saw dark chocolate half eggs with cream and cherry chunks


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw dark chocolate half eggs with cream and cherry chunks


I thought dark chocolate and cherry/strawberry was like the best combo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I thought dark chocolate and cherry/strawberry was like the best combo?


Thumbs down on dark chocolate from me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thumbs down on dark chocolate from me.


You still have the taste buds of a kid.......


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I thought dark chocolate and cherry/strawberry was like the best combo?


That would depend on the individual.

Dark chocolate on most anything is a deal breaker. Unless there is raspberries in the middle, then I would have to consider how bad I wanted the berries.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thumbs down on dark chocolate from me.


Isn't dark chocolate the point of chocolate? 
I sound like I have been indoctrinated, and I have!  My mom was a chocolate fiend. Break an expensive thing? go buy her a fancy dark chocolate bar before admitting it. Worked every time (okay, most times)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2022)

Bright little flashlight I wonder if they use Samsung diodeslol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2022)

What time did you get home @manfredo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Isn't dark chocolate the point of chocolate?
> I sound like I have been indoctrinated, and I have!  My mom was a chocolate fiend. Break an expensive thing? go buy her a fancy dark chocolate bar before admitting it. Worked every time (okay, most times)


tastes bitter to me, not sweet and creamy like milk chocolate.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> tastes bitter to me, not sweet and creamy like milk chocolate.


Do you like fudges? Is a darker chocolate fudge still too bitter? Or does the butter and cream there help?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You still have the taste buds of a kid.......


No good morning? Just gonna start right in?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like fudges? Is a darker chocolate fudge still too bitter? Or does the butter and cream there help?


like you get in the brick? 

Heck yea!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No good morning? Just gonna start right in?


I said "morning" and thumbs'd up your morning post.......


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What time did you get home @manfredo


Was home before noon yesterday....We walked off the ship around 8 am but then had to wait for our friends to get off. Then all I wanted to do yesterday was sleep the day away. And so I did!!

Getting ON the ship was a major PITA. We waited in line 4 hours. Some people waited 6 hours. Everyone was PISSED!!!! It had to do with Bermuda's applications to enter their country. And come to find out, we were the first ship there in many months due to Covid. So we left NYC late, then the ship had to stop for 3 hours for a medical evacuation, where they air lifted a passenger off, so we got to Norfolk late. We didn't even get off the ship there.

Bermuda weather was great though...Low 70's days and mid 60's nights. We went to Horseshoe Beach one day. It was pretty much go go go the whole week. Sometimes just going from one bar to another. I managed to get a little tan, but I suspect it will be gone by this weeks end!

My Blumats did well. There was only about 1" of water left in the res.

OK, get my butt intoi the shower and get some things done. Grocery store is a must do and I have PT today....UGH!!

I actually did a covid test last night after being exposed to so many people, and it came back negative. I was really good about always wearing a mask in elevators or crowds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Was home before noon yesterday....We walked off the ship around 8 am but then had to wait for our friends to get off. Then all I wanted to do yesterday was sleep the day away. And so I did!!
> 
> Getting ON the ship was a major PITA. We waited in line 4 hours. Some people waited 6 hours. Everyone was PISSED!!!! It had to do with Bermuda's applications to enter their country. And come to find out, we were the first ship there in many months due to Covid. So we left NYC late, then the ship had to stop for 3 hours for a medical evacuation, where they air lifted a passenger off, so we got to Norfolk late. We didn't even get off the ship there.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. 

So glad you made it home healthy... and the bluemats worked for you.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You still have the taste buds of a kid.......


I ate my dark chocolate rabbit and it made me sad. I have all my hopes pinned on his Milky sister.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I ate my dark chocolate rabbit and it made me sad. I have all my hopes pinned on his Milky sister.


Did you get your press on Saturday?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you get your press on Saturday?


Yes. I have played with it a bit. Waiting for further supplies. Setting aside tomorrow to climb that hill!


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like fudges?


I had this warehouse job once, oh, nevermind.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had this warehouse job once, oh, nevermind.
> Mornin.


I don't get it. Hope you had fun at your warehouse. Was there chocolate in the boxes?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First time ever with Apple pie View attachment 5120065and then the second oneView attachment 5120066Hopefully you all get your food on lol


If you take a strip of tin foil & wrap it around the outer edge of the crust you can avoid it burning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't get it. Hope you had fun at your warehouse. Was there chocolate in the boxes?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Hey, I don't judge what adults do on their breaks. and they even made an enterprise out of it! Heroes


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope all had a wonderful easter...i did, after pissing a lot of people off....who knew

well woke up to a cool 59F and sunny......high today 86F...well that's better than 96 and humid........

just started a fresh pot, warm ups a coming

now to hit breakfast.....oh taco gods where are you.....there ya are.....bacon and egg.....little sauce..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yes. I have played with it a bit. Waiting for further supplies. Setting aside tomorrow to climb that hill!


I'm very excited for you!


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


At least he isn't getting a bikini wax.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> At least he isn't getting a bikini wax.


Should be a prerequisite to elected office so we know you have testicular fortitude.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

I had a great day yesterday


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm very excited for you!


This just came. I tried it out then charged it. It's very nice and simple. New hobbies are fun!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This just came. I tried it out then charged it. It's very nice and simple. New hobbies are fun!View attachment 5120447


Tomorrow is going to be a good day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5120514


Sweet, I’m almost debt free! WTG Winobarbie


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

The bank sent out our deed with a paid in full stamp!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> The bank sent out our deed with a paid in full stamp!


Congratulations!!


Have a mortgage burning party!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a good day!


I am sending this right back to you!!! All 11 inches !!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am sending this right back to you!!! All 11 inches !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120695


We’re getting hammered right now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> The bank sent out our deed with a paid in full stamp!


We accidentally were on the beginning of the housing bubble & made over 200 K on our sale & then picked up the much nicer house for a song. Just got lucky & timing was right so we paid off the new one right away.
I'd rather be lucky than good!


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am sending this right back to you!!! All 11 inches !!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We’re getting hammered right now


We are too...Crazy shit! 

I already put my winter hats and gloves away...But luckily the plow is still on the ATV! I know it's not over til about June!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2022)

@DarkWeb do you ever use your Pax 3? My order fell though with the Crafty plus. Those idiots at storz and Bickel were so annoying . They canceled my order because I wanted to add something and the way they market their accessories was so ridiculous I gave up. So was thinking the Pax 3 looks good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DarkWeb do you ever use your Pax 3? My order fell though with the Crafty plus. Those idiots at storz and Bickel were so annoying . They canceled my order because I wanted to add something and the way they market their accessories was so ridiculous I gave up. So was thinking the Pax 3 looks good.


I love my pax 3 for flower. It's perfect for skiing, hiking or biking.....heats up quick and isn't big and bulky.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love my pax 3 for flower. It's perfect for skiing, hiking or biking.....heats up quick and isn't big and bulky.


I'm taking it it's like a dry herb vape pen?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love my pax 3 for flower. It's perfect for skiing, hiking or biking.....heats up quick and isn't big and bulky.


I thought the oven was too small in the one I had. But then again I’m a stoner.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought the oven was too small in the one I had. But then again I’m a stoner.


You can always put more in lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Morning






Happy taco Tuesday.......2" of slushy crap out there. How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it Tuesday? That mean this is Hawaiian Haze. What you got?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is it Tuesday? That mean this is Hawaiian Haze. What you got?


I think it's Moby Dick......I don't remember what the MD stood for lol


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 19, 2022)

Morning chill, good people. How you?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2022)

It's 24 now heading to the 40s and sunny. I'll take it. Now if the nice delivery person will arrive soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We are too...Crazy shit!
> 
> I already put my winter hats and gloves away...But luckily the plow is still on the ATV! I know it's not over til about June!!


We got about three inches of wet heavy snow by dinner time. It's mostly gone now. I got a text from my partner as she was leaving work, bitching that she had already put her snow brush and gloves away lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you liked that crap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you liked that crap.


I do. But not all snow is the same. And I also don't like long drawn out changes. But I'm sure at higher elevation this is better snow.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We are too...Crazy shit!
> 
> I already put my winter hats and gloves away...But luckily the plow is still on the ATV! I know it's not over til about June!!





Laughing Grass said:


> We got about three inches of wet heavy snow by dinner time. It's mostly gone now. I got a text from my partner as she was leaving work, bitching that she had already put her snow brush and gloves away lol.


truly first world problems


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I do. But not all snow is the same. And I also don't like long drawn out changes. But I'm sure at higher elevation this is better snow.


15 “ in vt


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 15 “ in vt


Probably Jay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> truly first world problems


Cold hands is serious business.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cold hands is serious business.











Outdoor Research StormTracker Heated Sensor Glove - Accessories


Buy the Outdoor Research StormTracker Heated Sensor Glove online or shop all Accessories from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Outdoor Research StormTracker Heated Sensor Glove - Accessories
> 
> 
> Buy the Outdoor Research StormTracker Heated Sensor Glove online or shop all Accessories from Backcountry.com.
> ...


$200 for gloves that look ugly. That's crazy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $200 for gloves that look ugly. That's crazy!


LOL those are the least expensive ones there.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

I got rained out this morning, was supposed to do work at some summer camps but they have flash flooding and roads turning to mud.
I couldn't see 50 yards between the fog and waves of rain, pulled over and called them, turned around.
I'll do them tomorrow, should be dried out enough by them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL those are the least expensive ones there.


$45


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5121006


Pizza Nova and the rent is $420


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL those are the least expensive ones there.


I got a few pairs of the OR shells, just throw a hand warmer pack inside, and pair of extra liners or extra socks








Outdoor Research Revel Shell Mitten - Accessories


Buy the Outdoor Research Revel Shell Mitten online or shop all Accessories from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pizza Nova and the rent is $420


Per bed! Sleep with strangers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $45
> 
> View attachment 5121010


If the plane goes down.....you're first


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got a few pairs of the OR shells, just throw a hand warmer pack inside, and pair of extra liners or extra socks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand warmers on top of hand or inside of your wrist is the most effective.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Per bed! Sleep with strangers.


Oh I knew people that lived that way.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 19, 2022)

I watched a bunch of random horror and scifi movies yesterday, and then went to sleep. So now they are all one long super fucked up movie in my head. Netflix should hire my nightmares for their next series...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I knew people that lived that way.


I guess the ad was taken down after they started getting threats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I watched a bunch of random horror and scifi movies yesterday, and then went to sleep. So now they are all one long super fucked up movie in my head. Netflix should hire my nightmares for their next series...


Find any interesting movies?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Find any interesting movies?


Netflix served its purpose and time passed. I did watch "see you yesterday" which was neat I love time travel. I don't even vaguely remember what the other ones were called, but there was a mandarin fantasy movie with a tree-kaiju woman and a very good fox


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks like about a foot of snow, and power is out city wide. Thank God for the gas fireplace, even without a blower it heats the place up pretty good


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Find any interesting movies?


The Batman movie is 3hrs, I watched half so far, not too bad.
Most these tedious multiverse movies like Spiderman suck.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The Batman movie is 3hrs, I watched half so far, not too bad.
> Most these tedious multiverse movies like Spiderman suck.


If I have to watch 15 lead ins to a movie to be fully engaged with the plot, and it isnt called ××××××× 16, I don't want it! 
Batman does seem like folks are enjoying it. Worth the two or three sessions you think?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Netflix served its purpose and time passed. I did watch "see you yesterday" which was neat I love time travel. I don't even vaguely remember what the other ones were called, but there was a mandarin fantasy movie with a tree-kaiju woman and a very good fox


That movie looks like fun, I haven't watched it yet. I had Seeking a friend for the end of the world running in the background while I was working last night.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If I have to watch 15 lead ins to a movie to be fully engaged with the plot, and it isnt called ××××××× 16, I don't want it!
> Batman does seem like folks are enjoying it. Worth the two or three sessions you think?


It moves right along, you don't need background. I didn't even know there was Catwoman in it, so that stretched it out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The Batman movie is 3hrs, I watched half so far, not too bad.
> Most these tedious multiverse movies like Spiderman suck.


I loved no way home.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess the ad was taken down after they started getting threats.


Threats about what? Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2022)

Longest hour and 34 minutes of my life was watching The men who stare at goats last night. Who watches this garbage?? Going to stick to anime from now on. Hollywood is dead to me.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Per bed! Sleep with strangers.


People pay a lot more than $14 a night to sleep with strangers.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone....

woke up this morning to a cool 59F this morning and sunny, not bad, from the looks of the weather man, we might get a little rain, fingers crossed, we need it....high today 79F......with a wind shift

just started a fresh pot, coffee refills coming

now to get some breakfast in me......



shnkrmn said:


> Longest hour and 34 minutes of my life was watching The men who stare at goats last night. Who watches this garbage?? Going to stick to anime from now on. Hollywood is dead to me.


if you like good anime, ck out the fate series and the new shield hero is out as well.....and you can ck out the Demon Slayer series too....new one is about to drop...


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> now to get some breakfast in me......


Me too. Got washed out at work. Ready for coffee #2
Topped with pineapples reduced in applesauce (looks like scrambled eggs,lol), smashed potato hash brown.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Threats about what? Good morning


Landlords are opportunistic scum in Toronto. 









Toronto landlord tries to rent out 3 individual beds in the same room for $420 each


Finding a place to live in Toronto can be tough under any circumstance, but options are especially limited for renters who aren't flush with cash i...




www.blogto.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Landlords are opportunistic scum in Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I see, thanks!


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Me too. Got washed out at work. Ready for coffee #2
> Topped with pineapples reduced in applesauce (looks like scrambled eggs,lol), smashed potato hash brown.
> 
> View attachment 5121039


I was all in until you said the "P" word.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Me too. Got washed out at work. Ready for coffee #2
> Topped with pineapples reduced in applesauce (looks like scrambled eggs,lol), smashed potato hash brown.
> 
> View attachment 5121039


nice....i ate sausage biscuits with cheese this morning......with a touch of hot sauce


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was all in until you said the "P" word.


You don't like POTATOES?!?!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was all in until you said the "P" word.


I've got a barrier between pinapple and potatoes, it was all good.
It worked well with the apple sauce and ham


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

And here comes the sun!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

I took a nap…
I have no memory of writing my morning posts. Hawaiian Haze whoa


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

Rain, snow then back to rain


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rain, snow then back to rain


Sun is in and out here.....melting quick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sun is in and out here.....melting quick.


I can't find an umbrella to go get lunch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5121041


Mark your calendar.









On this day 27 June - International Pineapple Day


Oranges have their own day on 24th March, while bananas are honoured on 19th April, so it's only fitting the pineapple is also celebrated – particularly by those in the hospitality industry. Thus, June 27th is International Pineapple Day.




www.diffordsguide.com




.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

O yeah sing it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

Well this is nice to see


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't find an umbrella to go get lunch


Try a big trash bag, that should keep you dry"ish".
Pro tip, see if you can find a clear one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try a big trash bag, that should keep you dry"ish".
> Pro tip, see if you can find a clear one.


I just made a run for it. Stomach take the wheel!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try a big trash bag, that should keep you dry"ish".
> Pro tip, see if you can find a clear one.


A la Debbie Harry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

Took Odin out for a walk he he he And now he is creeping in for hugs and snuggling


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2022)

Getting this stuff from a to b is challenging. I'm up for it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try a big trash bag, that should keep you dry"ish".
> Pro tip, see if you can find a clear one.


But is it fashionable


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Getting this stuff from a to b is challenging. I'm up for it!View attachment 5121127


Depending on how it s acting. Heat and cold can help. A plate of aluminum is awesome too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Depending on how it s acting. Heat and cold can help. A plate of aluminum is awesome too.


To chill it? This is malleable for about a half a minute then it turns to shatter. I'm working in a 50 degree basement. It's a journey lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

Sitting in pain dr waiting room. It’s jam packed with non mask wearing people discussing politics. Is this the cause you pain dr?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> To chill it? This is malleable for about a half a minute then it turns to shatter. I'm working in a 50 degree basement. It's a journey lol.


If that's happening just keep warming it up on your press till you can get it all up. 

But yeah if you need to pull the heat out of the material quick putting the parchment on the aluminum will work great.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

You could alternatively warm the aluminum also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> To chill it? This is malleable for about a half a minute then it turns to shatter. I'm working in a 50 degree basement. It's a journey lol.


I usually glob it up on the tool then put it in the freezer and break it off into the container.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm dabbing directly off tool blobs. That device I got is a little TOO convenient. Like a rolled up hundred.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm dabbing directly off tool blobs. That device I got is a little TOO convenient. Like a rolled up hundred.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

Snowing again lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

Time check


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sitting in pain dr waiting room. It’s jam packed with non mask wearing people discussing politics. Is this the cause you pain dr?View attachment 5121129


Hopefully everything turns out ok.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully everything turns out ok.


Thanks, just a monthly drive for narcotics. It’s kinda crazy. I don’t have to take any piss test or anything. smh


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks, just a monthly drive for narcotics. It’s kinda crazy. I don’t have to take any piss test or anything. smh


Oh good, I was worried.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Snowing again lol


No power here, except for what I'm making with my Honda inverter. The girls needed sunshine! They're saying it'll be days before we have power and it's a hot mess out there.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks, just a monthly drive for narcotics. It’s kinda crazy. I don’t have to take any piss test or anything. smh


What are they called those places... Oh yeah, pill Mills. My pain doctor was like that at first but now it's lab urine test every single month, and no mask means no service.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No power here, except for what I'm making with my Honda inverter. The girls needed sunshine! They're saying it'll be days before we have power and it's a hot mess out there.View attachment 5121298View attachment 5121299View attachment 5121300View attachment 5121301View attachment 5121302View attachment 5121303


Damn, stay safe and warm. Might be chilly for a night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh good, I was worried.


It’s all good my friend. Just hate Tampa traffic


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What are they called those places... Oh yeah, pill Mills. My pain doctor was like that at first but now it's lab urine test every single month, and no mask means no service.


Nah he’s not like that, he just knows me. Been injecting me for quite a bit now. Hip, knees, shoulder, fingers. Just trying to hold on until replacement surgies.
We can smoke and do pills here. First time I’ve taken pills actually.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No power here, except for what I'm making with my Honda inverter. The girls needed sunshine! They're saying it'll be days before we have power and it's a hot mess out there.View attachment 5121298View attachment 5121299View attachment 5121300View attachment 5121301View attachment 5121302View attachment 5121303


What are you doing for heating how long does a tank of gas last you


----------



## DCcan (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 420


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2022)

Hard to believe this was ten years ago already. Still fun. Happy 420!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hump Day,

Happy 420 too....
May they both happen.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2022)

Morning 

  

What happened to that cool ass Instagram thread? 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2022)

Morning






Otherwise for us happy Wednesday  

Any plans for the day?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plans....
                                                                          

Time check

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you doing for heating how long does a tank of gas last you


I have a propane fireplace hooked up to a 500 gallon tank so I'm not running out of heat anytime soon. The blower doesn't work without electric but it's still keeps the living room and kitchen warm. The big thing is no running water. The electric and gas company is saying a minimum of 4 days and a maximum of 10 days to get power restored. So I'm going to find somewhere else to shower for a while. This is the worst ice and snow storm of this magnitude we've ever had in this area, and they're saying thousands and thousands of trees are down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a propane fireplace hooked up to a 500 gallon tank so I'm not running out of heat anytime soon. The blower doesn't work without electric but it's still keeps the living room and kitchen warm. The big thing is no running water. The electric and gas company is saying a minimum of 4 days and a maximum of 10 days to get power restored. So I'm going to find somewhere else to shower for a while. This is the worst ice and snow storm of this magnitude we've ever had in this area, and they're saying thousands and thousands of trees are down.


Damn, no generator?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, no generator?


Yes, two generators actually. I have a Honda inverter keeping my flower room happy. And I watched TV last night. Plus my refrigerator is hooked to it. I'm going to break the second one out today so I can hook up the the veg room. They haven't seen light in a couple of days. What a pain in the balls! I went from living like a king on vacation last week to living in a third world country. But damn if this happened while I was away my plants would all be dead


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

Just read on the news this is the worst power outage in New York State history. I know I have never seen anything like it. It could certainly be worse and at least no one was hurt.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just read on the news this is the worst power outage in New York State history. I know I have never seen anything like it. It could certainly be worse and at least no one was hurt.


Wow, good luck. Stay safe and warm, that blows!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an instagram thread?
Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

Good morning all. Happy 420


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

Cottage cheese in scrambled eggs is the best, and I am high enough to admit it 
THE DEVIL'S CHEESE!!!
Hiya :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cottage cheese in scrambled eggs is the best, and I am high enough to admit it
> THE DEVIL'S CHEESE!!!
> Hiya :]


Cottage cheese is good. I love it with apple sauce.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cottage cheese is good. I love it with apple sauce.


I have never tried with apple sauce. I like with berries! Mmm


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to rain so I made bread dough for tomorrow and now I have to repot all my starts for the veggie garden. Not my most fun thing to do in the kitchen but it needs to be done. They can't hang out for another month in those cells. And, of course, what's for dinner?


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy Holiday!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cottage cheese in scrambled eggs is the best, and I am high enough to admit it
> THE DEVIL'S CHEESE!!!
> Hiya :]


You wouldn't believe what it does to pancakes.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

Well f****** f*** f*** f***! As if there's not enough going on I just tested positive for covid. I tested myself on Sunday when I got back from the cruise, but yesterday I had a headache and then this morning I woke up with a sore throat so I tested. I just called my doctor but they are closed because they have no power. Lovely..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You wouldn't believe what it does to pancakes.


I am gonna find out tomorrow, if this is a prank I am goi g to throw a nug at you


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am gonna find out tomorrow, if this is a prank I am goi g to throw a nug at you


Just replace some of the liquid with devil's cheese (lol) and blend it til smooth. It'll give your flapjacks a tangy little kick. You can trust me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There was an instagram thread?
> Good morning


Check out Johnny Depp vs turd


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

Morning everyone....how's everyone doing.....Happy 420 all....do you know where your baggy is????

woke up this morning to a wild 65F slightly humid.....high today 85F and the south wind has returned

just started a fresh pot, warm up a coming

now to get some breakfast in me homemade sausage tortilla wraps.....why yes....and the sausage is made with cheddar cheese and jalopeno


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just replace some of the liquid with devil's cheese (lol) and blend it til smooth. It'll give your flapjacks a tangy little kick. You can trust me!


O you just had to say it didn't you lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just replace some of the liquid with devil's cheese (lol) and blend it til smooth. It'll give your flapjacks a tangy little kick. You can trust me!


Occasionally as a dinner side Mom would take a lettuce leaf, put a good dollop of cottage cheese & then some canned peaches on top of that.
Good times.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 420 everyone! Starting out with a nice bowl of Jack Herer!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well f****** f*** f*** f***! As if there's not enough going on I just tested positive for covid. I tested myself on Sunday when I got back from the cruise, but yesterday I had a headache and then this morning I woke up with a sore throat so I tested. I just called my doctor but they are closed because they have no power. Lovely..


Might this help?








Test To Treat







aspr.hhs.gov





Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Occasionally as a dinner side Mom would take a lettuce leaf, put a good dollop of cottage cheese & then some canned peaches on top of that.
> Good times.


Family did the same thing subbing canned pineapple!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 20, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


> Happy 420 everyone! Starting out with a nice bowl of Jack Herer!
> View attachment 5121628


Ahhhh I’m going to get Jack herer wax and gorilla cookies crumble…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

You people and your soured and curdled dairy products


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You people and your soured and curdled dairy products


You don't like cheese?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

well back to the drawing board for me.....should have never looked at those tomatoes this morning...expecting fems only to get mr's......hmmm and they look so good to, the soil is holding up....smh


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You people and your soured and curdled dairy products


You will eventually learn the power


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You don't like cheese?


Love it and neither sour cream or (cottage cheese lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie lie)it is in the names lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

sour cream + chives + cheese+ bacon bits + butter = bake potato........yummmmmmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

I'll give you this it can be ingested in small amounts that is it lol


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll give you this View attachment 5121648it can be ingested in small amounts that is it lol


Dipped in sour cream, right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dipped in sour cream, right?


A&W onion rings + sour cream = heaven


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dipped in sour cream, right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A&W onion rings + sour cream = heaven


One of my first real "jobs" was in the early 70's making the onion rings (from scratch) at our local A & W.

I reeked of fried onions for all of the 8 months or so that I worked there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my first real "jobs" was in the early 70's making the onion rings (from scratch) at our local A & W.
> 
> I reeked of fried onions for all of the 8 months or so that I worked there.


What is that cologne you're wearing.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that cologne you're wearing.


I was thinking the same thing. I kinda want a hug now, lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that cologne you're wearing.


Just reminded me I have a mouse in the house. Heard it in the middle of the night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just reminded me I have a mouse in the house. Heard it in the middle of the night.


got any moth balls?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got any moth balls?


No mothballs. Snap traps.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

Where would I put the mothballs? Around foundation? Because mine is a rodent superhighway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No mothballs. Snap traps.


those work, the moth ball drive them out.......u have a crawl space in the cieling and under the house i'm guessing???


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2022)

The appeal of cottage cheese is directly proportionate to the amount of pineapple one can stomach on pizza.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

oh wow....step son just made Sgt........he just told me.....now that brightens my day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that cologne you're wearing.





Rsawr said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I kinda want a hug now, lol


You would think that it would have made me a straight up Chick magnet but I think I was using the wrong polarity. : )


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those work, the moth ball drive them out.......u have a crawl space in the cieling and under the house i'm guessing???


My house is 1860s. The foundation is stacked limestone. Construction is balloon frame which means studs run all the way from foundation to roof without any fireblocking or anything. The walls are plaster lath. Also, No insulation in any exterior walls.View attachment 5121689


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My house is 1860s. The foundation is stacked limestone. Construction is balloon frame which means studs run all the way from foundation to roof without any fireblocking or anything. The walls are plaster lath. Also, No insulation in any exterior walls.View attachment 5121687View attachment 5121688View attachment 5121689


1860 huh? does it have an attic as well?? very nice, wish i had a basement....

that would be one area to start spreading them.....along the base interior and exterior, and if it does have an attic....spread them instead there as well


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my first real "jobs" was in the early 70's making the onion rings (from scratch) at our local A & W.
> 
> I reeked of fried onions for all of the 8 months or so that I worked there.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The appeal of cottage cheese is directly proportionate to the amount of pineapple one can stomach on flatbread.


FIFY


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 1860 huh? does it have an attic as well?? very nice, wish i had a basement....
> 
> that would be one area to start spreading them.....along the base interior and exterior, and if it does have an attic....spread them instead there as well


I renovated the attic a few years ago down to the frame. Widened the stairs going up and spray foamed the roof. It's a nice space for exercise equipment and a dormer I use as a study.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I renovated the attic a few years ago down to the frame. Widened the stairs going up and spray foamed the roof. It's a nice space for exercise equipment and a dormer I use as a study.View attachment 5121697


Love the napping bench/clothes horse. I love multi-functional furniture.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I renovated the attic a few years ago down to the frame. Widened the stairs going up and spray foamed the roof. It's a nice space for exercise equipment and a dormer I use as a study.View attachment 5121697


damn...that's it, i'm moving in........


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Love the napping bench/clothes horse. I love multi-functional furniture.


I passed your comment on. Mistake!

I used the pilates machine once but I felt like I was training to be a mermaid. I do torture myself on the rowing machine though.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I passed your comment on. Mistake!
> 
> I used the pilates machine once but I felt like I was training to be a mermaid. I do torture myself on the rowing machine though.


I mean, most merpeople are depicted pretty fit. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Bolo33 (Apr 20, 2022)

3 weeks of curing so far! Happy 420 !! My own Indica cross with black afghan! I call it Kd (Kevin durant) it quiet sneaks up on you and next thing you know it hit you hard! Just like kevin durant will give you a quiet 50Pts lol


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Might this help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My doctor did get back to me and he is calling in some oral medication to the pharmacy. I don't know what it is yet but I have to have somebody pick it up. Ironically I was just in the pharmacy Sunday and Monday picking up meds and I was thinking how none of the four people working back there had masks on. I was wearing an n95 as I have been everywhere. Oddly none of my friends that I went on the cruise with have tested positive yet. I also went to physical therapy Monday so that's a possibility, none of them mask. Either that or I contaminated several old people.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

The utility company site says my power will be back on by 10:00 p.m. though so I'm really looking forward to a long hot shower before bed. I broke out the big gun generator today. Not really that big but it's running my flower room and veg room and refrigerator and a few other things. It's more than double of the Honda inverter but it also makes it a lot more noise


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I passed your comment on. Mistake!
> 
> I used the pilates machine once but I felt like I was training to be a mermaid. I do torture myself on the rowing machine though.


Pilates is my jam!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My doctor did get back to me and he is calling in some oral medication to the pharmacy. I don't know what it is yet but I have to have somebody pick it up. Ironically I was just in the pharmacy Sunday and Monday picking up meds and I was thinking how none of the four people working back there had masks on. I was wearing an n95 as I have been everywhere. Oddly none of my friends that I went on the cruise with have tested positive *yet*. I also went to physical therapy Monday so that's a possibility, none of them mask. Either that or I contaminated several old people.


My money on the source is the cruise. Anyway I'm glad he's calling it in for you. Get on it asap!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pilates is my jam!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm a Capricorn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My house is 1860s. The foundation is stacked limestone. Construction is balloon frame which means studs run all the way from foundation to roof without any fireblocking or anything. The walls are plaster lath. Also, No insulation in any exterior walls.View attachment 5121687View attachment 5121688View attachment 5121689


If you've got more than a few, you might consider something like this.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

I have one of those walk the plank into a bucket traps. It kills them too slowly (drowning) and I'm soft. Some folks put antifreeze in the bucket. I just can't. Quick death with a snap trap and mothballs is my plan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have one of those walk the plank into a bucket traps. It kills them too slowly (drowning) and I'm soft. Some folks put antifreeze in the bucket. I just can't. Quick death with a snap trap and mothballs is my plan.


and if your not allergic by any mean....invest....in a kitty cat....the mouse's mortal enemy......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2022)

Zombie chipmunks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2022)

Then when there's too many of those.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

I've seen squirrels eat birds. That circle of life stuff doesn't bear too close scrutiny.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've seen squirrels eat birds. That circle of life stuff doesn't bear too close scrutiny.


The chipmunks only eat the brain. But the ermine is crazy. They kill just to do it. I saw one kill a rat and when it noticed I was watching it just gave me a look like "wtf are you gonna do about it" Evil little fucker.......but so beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll give you this View attachment 5121648it can be ingested in small amounts that is it lol


And gluten free


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have one of those walk the plank into a bucket traps. It kills them too slowly (drowning) and I'm soft. Some folks put antifreeze in the bucket. I just can't. Quick death with a snap trap and mothballs is my plan.


There's always the terrier solution.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5121734
> Zombie chipmunks.


Got nothing on bunnies. They'll eat your face!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and if your not allergic by any mean....invest....in a kitty cat....the mouse's mortal enemy......


Not a truer statement mentioned but I think I prefer a little more beautiful and Sinister way of getting rid of them


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not a truer statement mentioned but I think I prefer a little more beautiful and Sinister way View attachment 5121775of getting rid of them


The irony in having snakes and rodents is perplexing.

I have a friend that raises Ball pythons for sale. 



pic from the web
He also raises rats to feed his collection.
The rats are also for sale. He has a deal with a local pet shop to supply their needs for rodents and snakes.

He claims to have over 100 snakes and is building more space for incubation of eggs.
Current rat sales are live, although he is looking to expand his rat sales by offering frozen as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not a truer statement mentioned but I think I prefer a little more beautiful and Sinister way View attachment 5121775of getting rid of them


that would definitely do the trick...dunno how snake happy @shnkrmn is though.......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Another GE, I’m relatively happy with this one it’s just slowly dying. What one do you hate?


I finally ordered a newer model GE of my failing dishwasher. They lost it. I'm starting to think it's a sign.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Apr 20, 2022)

First off Happy *420 *my RIU family  
A special thanks to @BobBitchen for making my 420 day really great with this showing up today  !!! ( Love the stickers btw )
A

@shnkrmn I’ve had very good luck with these traps using dry dog food as bait . Easy to set and those little critters have to use their nose to open the cover/trigger . Also dryer sheets are a real good deterrent . Just don’t last as long as moth balls but sure do smell better.



To end my day my sil is dropping off some Butter Burgers from Culver’s for dinner.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> First off Happy *420 *my RIU family
> A special thanks to @BobBitchen for making my 420 day really great with this showing up today View attachment 5121836 !!! ( Love the stickers btw )
> View attachment 5121837A
> 
> ...


Those are Exactly the traps I have! They are excellent. Maaaybe a little small for the biggest ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)

I went to the dispensary and picked up some pre-rolls. 3 x .5 gram weed/hash kief joints. 

Also witnessed someone stealing a tank of gas. I couldn't help but cheer him on lol.


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I finally ordered a newer model GE of my failing dishwasher. They lost it. I'm starting to think it's a sign.


We just picked up a Samsung 48db stainless tub model.



It was an open box sale. (no box, only on a pallet)

Marked 300 off retail and did point out cosmetic flaws. 

When asked, the sales associate said they would take 50 more off if we bought it "today". 

Based on a "no question" 30 day return policy we bought it. 
At a third off and a guaranteed return policy it would be foolish to turn it down.

Installation was a snap, although customary cursing did play a roll.






It is quiet and does a fine job. The miniscule dent on the door is not noticeable as the shadows in our kitchen provide a distraction.

Now the task is to get the knaves and plebes to feed it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)

That joint was nasty!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> We just picked up a Samsung 48db stainless tub model.
> 
> View attachment 5121846
> 
> ...


Nice! Does it have a heating element?


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! Does it have a heating element?


Indeed it does. Heater Watts 1100


So many features:









StormWash™ 48 dBA Dishwasher in Stainless Steel Dishwasher - DW80R5060US/AA | Samsung US


Discover the latest features and innovations available in the StormWash 48 dBA Dishwasher with Recessed Handle in Stainless Steel. Find the perfect Dishwashers for you!




www.samsung.com


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 20, 2022)

@curious2garden i’m needing a dishwasher too . Let’s just say the dishwasher was no match for my power chair while I was doing a 180° turn . My back wheel caught the bottom corner of the door and ripped it right off the hinge . 

I’ve heard from multiple appliance repairman and friends working for warranty companies tell me that parts ( in the USA ) are harder to get for Samsung and LG but sometimes you can’t pass up deals like that @lokie .


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @curious2garden i’m needing a dishwasher too . Let’s just sayvthe dishwasher was no match for my power chair while I was doing a 180° turn . My back wheel caught the bottom corner of the door and ripped it right off the hinge .
> 
> I’ve heard from multiple appliance repairman and friends working for warranty companies that parts ( in the USA ) are harder to get for Samsung and LG but sometimes you can’t pass up deals like that @lokie .


I'm torn about another Samsung appliance. I've had terrible luck with both a Samsung frig (ice maker constantly needs defrosted on a 3500 appliance and a Samsung gas range that in it's second year required two igniters and a gas safety valve). Then again my old GE dishwasher was only 6 years old and I replaced the circulation pump twice I wasn't doing it a third time.

I'm thinking they are all just planned obsolescent crap.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm torn about another Samsung appliance. I've had terrible luck with both a Samsung frig (ice maker constantly needs defrosted on a 3500 appliance and a Samsung gas range that in it's second year required two igniters and a gas safety valve). Then again my old GE dishwasher was only 6 years old and I replaced the circulation pump twice I wasn't doing it a third time.
> 
> I'm thinking they are all just planned obsolescent crap.


I’m done with GE too . After three refrigerators two with defrosting issues and internal Freon leak after one year , I went with a Frigidaire and very pleased so far . It’s sad that we live in this disposable world .


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2022)

Well still no electricity. Now they changed it to tomorrow night for a restored date. They were saying tonight. And no meds because the drug store that my doctor called them into is closed because they have no power. What the f***. I really don't feel too bad. Some chocolate would help!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2022)

Went to sleep at 4 pm, ate at 6, back to sleep by 630pm, woke up at 4 am today.
Didn't mean to sleep thru 4/20, maybe just started too early?
WTF, I can't beleive it's today already, I missed all the fun!
And it's 4:20am again....


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2022)

New customer facility I just picked up for a jobsite, they do living soil, tens of thousands of square feet. 
Living organic soil grow, organic certified, wonder what the IPM program looks like.
I have to do some "job prep" before I go there.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 21, 2022)

All of this dishwasher talk.


I couldn't stand the cost to run a load in a dishwasher with 1100W and almost 2Hr run time.
My dishwasher has a first name..... Me. (actually didn't design the kitchen to have on either).

Happy Thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Morning


Who's with me  

60° later, but clouds all day. Snow in the yard should be mostly gone (again) soon. I don't really want to get to yard work but no bugs yet so not gonna procrastinate (too much )

How's your day looking?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 21, 2022)

Everyone is sleeping in, a 421 tradition.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5122099
> 
> Who's with me
> ...


Day three without a shower and I'm sick so not real good... I don't feel terrible but I can barely talk. I have some kind of a sore throat / laryngitis type thing going on. Gargling with salt water is about all I can do. The generator is running and the plants are getting light, and I have heat so I'm better off than a lot of people in town.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Day three without a shower and I'm sick so not real good... I don't feel terrible but I can barely talk. I have some kind of a sore throat / laryngitis type thing going on. Gargling with salt water is about all I can do. The generator is running and the plants are getting light, and I have heat so I'm better off than a lot of people in town.


Did you get your anti-virals? I'm sorry you're feeling miserable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> View attachment 5122132


What did I do this time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then when there's too many of those.....
> View attachment 5121742


I was river fishing for salmon in Alaska & had one come up & try to take a fish I had just caught. If ermine weighed 200 lbs we would be extinct


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I do this time


And the best part is, you'll never know 


Good sunny and warm, slappy people!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get your anti-virals? I'm sorry you're feeling miserable.


Nope, my pharmacy was closed due to no power. Had I known that I could have had him call them in somewhere else but I didn't know until after 5:00. But they are open today I believe so if I can get someone to pick them up for me.. or I should say when I get someone to pick them up for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was river fishing for salmon in Alaska & had one come up & try to take a fish I had just caught. If ermine weighed 200 lbs we would be extinct


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And the best part is, you'll never know
> 
> 
> Good sunny and warm, slappy people!


Non stop rain


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What did I do this time


Lol I'm just having fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I'm just having fun.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 21, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


>


Then what do boys want? And why isn't it fun?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Morning everyone....i see everyone survived yesterday and that's good.....got the shit scared out me by a possum last night....little shit was in the trash....told him to get out before i make stew out of him.....he left....little pissed...but he did...

well woke up to a misty 62F this morning clouds rolling in from the south light south wind too.....high today 85F slightly humid.....

well just start a pot of cafe....warm ups a coming

now to see if these bacon and egg taco's are worth it....had to go to a new place......5 bucks for 2....bastards...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

ehh 5 bucks well spent....i'm gonna feel that later....


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Then what do boys want? And why isn't it fun?


Ask a waitress.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Then what do boys want? And why isn't it fun?


Bacon and tools/explosives


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


>


True story!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m supposed to get my chair at 2:00! Then to the notary for the acceptance letter. I think the $$ may come quicker than I thought.

Gorilla cookies crumble be goooood.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m supposed to get my chair at 2:00! Then to the notary for the acceptance letter. I think the $$ may come quicker than I thought.
> 
> Gorilla cookies crumble be goooood.


Awesome! Ever figure out a ramp?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m supposed to get my chair at 2:00! Then to the notary for the acceptance letter. I think the $$ may come quicker than I thought.
> 
> Gorilla cookies crumble be goooood.


Excited? I'm excited for you!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! Ever figure out a ramp?


I’m gonna buy the portable aluminum!
Can’t wait to get a lift so I can go go go.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Excited? I'm excited for you!


Life will be better


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m gonna buy the portable aluminum!
> Can’t wait to get a lift so I can go go go.


Do you need a ramp? I have two, a roll-up and a foldout type. I'm in Clearwater.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m supposed to get my chair at 2:00! Then to the notary for the acceptance letter. I think the $$ may come quicker than I thought.
> 
> Gorilla cookies crumble be goooood.


nice...so when are we gonna order the turbo and the nitros setup for it so we can race.....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! Ever figure out a ramp?


 this one might work nicely.... Dab's recommended first


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...so when are we gonna order the turbo and the nitros setup for it so we can race.....


“For every broken bone, I know I’ve lived”

Song from cruise commercial


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> “For every broken bone, I know I’ve lived”
> 
> Song from cruise commercial


yeah i know, speaking of, how's the arm and elbow? btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> “For every broken bone, I know I’ve lived”
> 
> Song from cruise commercial


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5122207


nothing wrong wiith a little Janis in the morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

More coffee is needed lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Life will be better


Will you be able to take it on the beach?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 21, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Bacon and tools/explosives


That sounds fun, though...


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> New customer facility I just picked up for a jobsite, they do living soil, tens of thousands of square feet.
> Living organic soil grow, organic certified, wonder what the IPM program looks like.
> I have to do some "job prep" before I go there.


Big pot farm turned into a big waste of time, they didn't pass along the message when I was coming "because 420" , typical stoners.
Place is like a prison, no way to get in unless you commit a felony.
Turns out I'm just consulting, they're doing all the work inhouse.
Just gave them basic info and didn't voulunteer anything helpful, they can stumble thru and learn the hard way for being cheap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Big pot farm turned into a big waste of time, they didn't pass along the message when I was coming "because 420" , typical stoners.
> Place is like a prison, no way to get in unless you commit a felony.
> Turns out I'm just consulting, they're doing all the work inhouse.
> Just gave them basic info and didn't voulunteer anything helpful, they can stumble thru and learn the hard way for being cheap.


Question is did you ask about it before you agreed to come (typical stoner) lol sucks that it was a waste of time


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Question is did you ask about it before you agreed to come (typical stoner) lol sucks that it was a waste of time


I only had one phone # to work with and depended on someone else pass along the message.
Years of getting jerked around by numbskull potheads really doesn't even raise my heartbeat, just lowers my eyebrows.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

Well then shell we raise the eyebrows and lower the eyelids


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Question is did you ask about it before you agreed to come (typical stoner) lol sucks that it was a waste of time


I'm actually glad I don't have to do any work inside, it's way too much lost labor gowning up, putting on booties, getting stuff in and out of the buldings.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 21, 2022)

Ok, I ran into the wall several times, the refrigerator and my dresser to start with!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, I ran into the wall several times, the refrigerator and my dresser to start with!


Now you know how it will handle when your drunk, so file that away for future reference.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More coffee is needed lolView attachment 5122219


I used to have some htg lighters with the bottle opener.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, I ran into the wall several times, the refrigerator and my dresser to start with!


Stay very far away from stairs then lol you don't need to get worse


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I used to have some htg lighters with the bottle opener.


What's your thoughts on the store it self?


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, I ran into the wall several times, the refrigerator and my dresser to start with!


I’ve hit and run over more things that I can remember . Peoples feet , holes in walls , couple doors right off hinges. I’m not going to fix anything ( well most of it ) in the house until I go to sell it . Definitely stay clear of stairs and anything with a drop off . Store shelves and Isles are another thing that can get you into trouble.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok, I ran into the wall several times, the refrigerator and my dresser to start with!


No throne pics?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Homeowner tip #56

Hand out rakes and start raking the gardens just before it starts to drizzle.......then go in because you have rain on your glasses. 

They don't wear glasses  

Bwahaha


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Ok I just got hit in the head with a rake.....didn't work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I just got hit in the head with a rake.....didn't work


Are you high?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you high?


I am now


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

OK, power is back on as of 1:30 pm....Now how many days for internet I wonder?? I am operating on a hot spot from my phone ATM, that someone just walked me through connecting too. Pretty sweet!! And sure beats the phone.

Anti virals might not happen though. I could not get through to the pharmacy, nor my doctors office. Neither are answering. Apparently they have more important things than Covid to deal with after being down for a few days.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I am now


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

Actually, I spoke too soon....The pharmacy has my anti virals ready and a friend is picking them up after work. I forgot to tell him what I really need....Chocolate!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's your thoughts on the store it self?


I was a mail order client. My goto for ballasts hoods and bulbs back in the stone age. Good prices I thought.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was a mail order client. My goto for ballasts hoods and bulbs back in the stone age. Good prices I thought.


Same here + good customer service.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I am now


I'm going to try another one of those puke joints.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get your anti-virals? I'm sorry you're feeling miserable.


Just took 1st dose of Plaxovid, but it sounds a bit scary.









A puzzling phenomenon: Patients report a rebound of COVID-19 symptoms after taking the antiviral Paxlovid - The Boston Globe


The issue has captured the attention of at least two teams of Boston-area scientists, who are trying to understand what might be fueling the problem.




www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just took 1st dose of Plaxovid, but it sounds a bit scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, I got cut off on free articles. Is there a basic gist? NVM, am stupid, got it. Hoping for your speedy recovery.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just took 1st dose of Plaxovid, but it sounds a bit scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hit a paywall so I can't read the article.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hit a paywall so I can't read the article.


It seems that the first course does not always work, and patients relapse and then go back to having symptoms. But a second course does seem to help. There is also a note that states scientists don't think covid strains are resisting this particular drug, just that the original dosage suggested for covid treatment may not be enough to help some people's immune systems to fight it off
*filtered through a high non science brain, sorry!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It seems that the first course does not always work, and patients relapse and then go back to having symptoms. But a second course does seem to help. There is also a note that states scientists don't think covid strains are resisting this particular drug, just that the original dosage suggested for covid treatment may not be enough to help some people's immune systems to fight it off
> *filtered through a high non science brain, sorry!


Oh I see, thank you, yeah if you haven't had a full course of the vaccine or you are immunocompromised etc... you'll need longer than a 5 day course. That's similar to antibiotics where one size dose/course does not fit all.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

What gets me, is out of the 6 people I traveled with, I was the most vaccinated...The only one with a 2nd booster. I also wore a mask more than anyone. And 3 of them got sloppy drunk daily and their masks went out the door. I did ride the Bermuda city bus...several of them. 

Not sure if it's luck of the draw, or I have a weaker immune system, or what. 

And if I had not just come back from a cruise, I probably wouldn't have gotten tested. Really just a sore throat and congestion, so far. I would have thought "head cold". I guess this is where the free at home tests are a good idea, because that's what is keeping me off the streets for at least 5 days!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i know, speaking of, how's the arm and elbow? btw


Still hurts, lots of nerve pain. Been two years, I reckon it may be another two years?
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going to try another one of those puke joints.


Dude pre-rolls usually suck. There’s only one dispensary where I’ll buy one to try a new strain. 10 a gram is not too bad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

Morning



























Ok @raratt I'll just do it








Gonna be a great day. Warm, sunny and no work! Well there's yard work.......but still no buggs!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5122628
> 
> 
> ...


May hit 90 today.
Scanning my signature today. I’ve got the stupidest paralegal. I’m telling y’all do not hire Morgan and Morgan.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dude pre-rolls usually suck. There’s only one dispensary where I’ll buy one to try a new strain. 10 a gram is not too bad.


Here they're usually just really dry. These canaca are like smoking pink fiberglass insulation, makes you cough so hard you wanna puke. I can't do it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here they're usually just really dry. These canaca are like smoking pink fiberglass insulation, makes you cough so hard you wanna puke. I can't do it.


Wtaf, fiberglass? I’d take that shit back with a big chip on my shoulder!


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here they're usually just really dry. These canaca are like smoking pink fiberglass insulation, makes you cough so hard you wanna puke. I can't do it.


Can you do the cotton ball to rehydrate it trick once it gets to the preroll state? Or does that ruin the paper?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

Good chill morning people. I really like a vape with a water path option. So not burny! Such cloud!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill morning people. I really like a vape with a water path option. So not burny! Such cloud!


I’m getting a dabber with a water chamber.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wtaf, fiberglass? I’d take that shit back with a big chip on my shoulder!





Rsawr said:


> Can you do the cotton ball to rehydrate it trick once it gets to the preroll state? Or does that ruin the paper?


I threw the rest of them out. It was a $15 special on 4/20.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I threw the rest of them out. It was a $15 special on 4/20.


Fair enough. I still really need to go into a dispensary. What other kinds of deals did you see?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Fair enough. I still really need to go into a dispensary. What other kinds of deals did you see?


The deals weren't as good as I was expecting. Most things were 10% off. Dispensaries were better before legalization. You could see and smell what you were buying before you paid. Now it's so clinical, they all have the same low quality prepackaged stuff from the same LP's.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5122628
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I decided to come up and ski with you in a chair


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The deals weren't as good as I was expecting. Most things were 10% off. Dispensaries were better before legalization. You could see and smell what you were buying before you paid. Now it's so clinical, they all have the same low quality prepackaged stuff from the same LP's.


Do you think some of the clinical nature is because of covid? Or has it been legal there for a super long time?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you think some of the clinical nature is because of covid? Or has it been legal there for a super long time?


We are medical only down here and the quality has been top shelf. Prices are too high. You can see the price coming down. Also discount for vets, SNAP (food stamps) and you get points and every day discounts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just when I decided to come up and ski with you in a chair


We can still do that.....you have till June


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you think some of the clinical nature is because of covid? Or has it been legal there for a super long time?


It's been that way since legalization. It because of the rules the government put in place around packaging. Display cases full of plastic containers, what's the point?


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5122628
> 
> 
> ...


A little too early for me, still is really.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been that way since legalization. It because of the rules the government put in place around packaging. Display cases full of plastic containers, what's the point?
> 
> View attachment 5122654


They would throw you out for taking pics here


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Dabbing gorilla cookies crumble YUM.
In a few days I’m buying all of it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 22, 2022)

Another rainy day. Glad to see little green things outside. I'm getting serious side eye from my bong. I need a dab adapter to make peace. What's a good glass website? I don't need a work of art.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Another rainy day. Glad to see little green things outside. I'm getting serious side eye from my bong. I need a dab adapter to make peace. What's a good glass website? I don't need a work of art.











Headies Hideout | Head Shop | Columbus, Ohio


We are a destination Head Shop, Glass Gallery located in Columbus Ohio, featuring glass art exclusively from US artists. Steps from the heart of downtown, in Olde Towne East. Our online customers can check out our growing inventory. Head Shop Headies Hideout



headieshideout.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

I like the octagonal beeker 









HiSi Shop - Hisi Glass


Shop Straight & Beaker Tubes Tokers & Small Bubblers Accessories




www.hisi-glass.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been that way since legalization. It because of the rules the government put in place around packaging. Display cases full of plastic containers, what's the point?
> 
> View attachment 5122654


Not my pic, but that's from the one closest to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not my pic, but that's from the one closest to me.


It does look kind of boring... you can't see anything!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I like the octagonal beeker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these 


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

I'd have to drive over an hour to get to a dispensary.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2022)

Power went off about 4 AM so my son had to go through the house setting out LED tea lights so we could see which woke me up. Then it came back on a couple hours later and the fish tank air pump was making all kinds of noise for some reason. Never got back to sleep.
Good extended morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been that way since legalization. It because of the rules the government put in place around packaging. Display cases full of plastic containers, what's the point?
> 
> View attachment 5122654


I voted against legalization. Govt fucks everything up.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Power went off about 4 AM so my son had to go through the house setting out LED tea lights so we could see which woke me up. Then it came back on a couple hours later and the *fish tank air pimp was making all kinds of noise for some reason.* Never got back to sleep.
> Good extended morning.


Maybe because his bitches ain't acting right

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd have to drive over an hour to get to a dispensary.


I live in California and about 40 min drive to the closest dispensary. San Jose is the closest place. My town chased out the dispensary we had in a few weeks. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I voted against legalization. Govt fucks everything up.
> 
> SH420


I wouldn't have started growing if it was still illegal.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

I got a lot to say this morning...

Had a chat with my boss yesterday. He said i was doing a good job and that I need to have work life balance. I laughed, he laughed and that was that.

OK, Back to work!!!!

But first more coffee and marijuanas... not necessarily in that order.

miss hanging out with you weirdos


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't have started growing if it was still illegal.


Decriminalization was good enough for me.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What gets me, is out of the 6 people I traveled with, I was the most vaccinated...The only one with a 2nd booster. I also wore a mask more than anyone. And 3 of them got sloppy drunk daily and their masks went out the door. I did ride the Bermuda city bus...several of them.
> 
> Not sure if it's luck of the draw, or I have a weaker immune system, or what.
> 
> And if I had not just come back from a cruise, I probably wouldn't have gotten tested. Really just a sore throat and congestion, so far. I would have thought "head cold". I guess this is where the free at home tests are a good idea, because that's what is keeping me off the streets for at least 5 days!!


Chronic pain, which is a form of chronic stress, lowers your immune system's response.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got a lot to say this morning...
> 
> Had a chat with my boss yesterday. He said i was doing a good job and that I need to have work life balance. I laughed, he laughed and that was that.
> 
> ...


Miss hanging out with you too!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have one of these
> View attachment 5122664
> 
> SH420


Well at least it isn't 6k in the shape of a sneaker lol. I'm just looking for a banger that fits my existing humble beaker. And my existing humble budget.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well at least it isn't 6k in the shape of a sneaker lol. I'm just looking for a banger that fits my existing humble beaker. And my existing humble budget.


Get a good cap and terp balls while you are at it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I live in California and about 40 min drive to the closest dispensary. San Jose is the closest place. My town chased out the dispensary we had in a few weeks.
> 
> SH420


We should start to see some in state by the end of the year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have one of these
> View attachment 5122664
> 
> SH420


Sweet brother


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been that way since legalization. It because of the rules the government put in place around packaging. Display cases full of plastic containers, what's the point?
> 
> View attachment 5122654


Sealed containers provide a level of protection from contamination.

History has proven someone is willing to shit in the cheerios.

Are you familiar with the Tylenol tampering caper?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sealed containers provide a level of protection from contamination.
> 
> History has proven someone is willing to shit in the cheerios.
> 
> Are you familiar with the Tylenol tampering caper?


Coming from pharmaceuticals I see it as a relief.
Plus all the stickie fingers.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill morning people. I really like a vape with a water path option. So not burny! Such cloud!


That's why I like my Yocan Dive Pen and both of my Nectar Collectors. They all have water paths.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's why I like my Yocan Dive Pen and both of my Nectar Collectors. They all have water paths.


I’ll probably get that honey bee water nectar collector, is that what it’s called?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I like the octagonal beeker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Roor I'm pleased with although it could be smaller.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll probably get that honey bee water nectar collector, is that what it’s called?


I have these two:








Nectar Collector Mini Pro Kit


Nectar Collector Mini Pro Kit The original Nectar Collector Mini now with Infinity Tech. The New Nectar Collector Mini Pro has been engineered to incorporate the best elements from our earlier Mini designs. We’ve updated this pocket-sized ripper with Infinity Tech modularity, and the upgrades...




nectarcollector.com




and 








Dip Device EVRI Vapor Tip x Nectar Collector Kit


Dip Device EVRI Vapor Tip x Nectar Collector Kit Nectar Collector Honeybird Core with connectors and Dip Device EVRI replaceable electronic tip. The Nectar Collector Honeybird is 100% Made in USA. Patented. The Dip Device EVRI Vapor Tip x




nectarcollector.com





My favorite is the Mini Pro. I mostly use my Yocan for my electric dip pen for on the go. You can also use the top with tip as a water path handheld for travel as well. I have enjoyed the Nectar Collectors and have yet to have anything break. But I'm pretty easy on glass, thankfully.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sealed containers provide a level of protection from contamination.
> 
> History has proven someone is willing to shit in the cheerios.
> 
> Are you familiar with the Tylenol tampering caper?


You couldn't stick you hand in the jar. The budtenders were the ones who handled it. No different than getting a couple scoops of ice cream at Baskin Robins


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a Roor I'm pleased with although it could be smaller.


I know what you mean. My Perry bong is huge imo. The octagonal I need to tipping and rolling.

I want this straw


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You couldn't stick you hand in the jar. The budtenders were the ones who handled it. No different than getting a couple scoops of ice cream at Baskin Robins


He's probably talking more about the tenders. If you worked at Baskin Robbins would you have ice cream for lunch?


And I only hear "Carol Baskin Robbins" when I say that........that bitch


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> A little too early for me, still is really.


I nodded off for a full hour while reading the newspaper this morning. Good thing I have a coffee warmer! I got to sleep real late last night though!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Chronic pain, which is a form of chronic stress, lowers your immune system's response.


Not to mention I have chronic stress. The cruise did what it was supposed too though...My stress has been considerably better during and since the trip.

BUT after the snowstorm, power outages, and Covid, I think I will need another vacation soon. No ships this time though!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He's probably talking more about the tenders. If you worked at Baskin Robbins would you have ice cream for lunch?
> 
> 
> And I only hear "Carol Baskin Robbins" when I say that........that bitch


The BR production facilities were in my hometown back in the mid 60's and there was a BR store attached. They encouraged retail employees to eat as much ice cream as desired; quite soon everyone got sick of ice cream and wouldn't even take any home.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I know what you mean. My Perry bong is huge imo. The octagonal I need to tipping and rolling.
> 
> I want this straw
> View attachment 5122708


I have both of these and they are both great!!!!






Amazon.com: HangFg Plus Style Straw Set (Blue) : Health & Household


Amazon.com: HangFg Plus Style Straw Set (Blue) : Health & Household



www.amazon.com







https://www.amazon.com/Threaded-Craft-Handmade-Zipper-Case/dp/B091D2ZJQF/ref=pd_day0fbt_img_sccl_2/137-2801552-4729016?pd_rd_w=kD82a&pf_rd_p=bcb8482a-3db5-4b0b-9f15-b86e24acdb00&pf_rd_r=F4H1DANM2DDPZVFEPK8T&pd_rd_r=6cdb2179-e4fa-40b9-95b1-785309bf55c3&pd_rd_wg=bFL1W&pd_rd_i=B091D2ZJQF&psc=1


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Still hurts, lots of nerve pain. Been two years, I reckon it may be another two years?
> Thanks for asking.


sounds like my knees......

no worries


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope all is good

woke up to a mild 64F this morning with humidity coming up........high today 89F and windy

fresh coffee coming

now for some breakfast.........

should have never touched that 5gen, talk about hit ya like a rock....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you worked at Baskin Robbins would you have ice cream for lunch?


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some don't make the cut and move on.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Some don't make the cut and move on.
> 
> View attachment 5122780
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

Good riddance


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2022)

One minute


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 22, 2022)

I’m dabbing with Perry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 22, 2022)

O yeah


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5122845


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

Man... this vape slaps.





So high. Y'all been sleeping on how dope desktop vapes are? Why you no lemme know about dis sooner!!?!!?!?!?!

I love you


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 22, 2022)

yuck, some people are not fun to talk to. hope everyone else has a nice night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> yuck, some people are not fun to talk to. hope everyone else has a nice night.


Do tell!

Sharing is caring.

You can trust me, be weary of the ones I tell


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Do tell!
> 
> Sharing is caring.
> 
> You can trust me, be weary of the ones I tell


 wading through lawyer emails in the evening, and I swear. You get a fee for everything.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 23, 2022)

Good morning 
Tampa Bay Seafood and Music Festival this weekend. I’ve GOT to get a lift for the chair as it’s 300#s! Festival season, Blueberry Festival in my town, love those blueberries.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Tampa Bay Seafood and Music Festival this weekend. I’ve GOT to get a lift for the chair as it’s 300#s! Festival season, Blueberry Festival in my town, love those blueberries.


Shrimp cocktail on the beach? I'll be there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Shrimp cocktail on the beach? I'll be there.











Tampa Bay Seafood & Music Festival - Paragon Festivals


The Tampa Bay Seafood & Music Festival returns to the Curtis-Hixon Waterfront Park on April 22-24, 2022. Hours are Friday 4pm-10pm, Saturday 11am-10pm and Sunday 11am-6pm. This outstanding music and food event is prepared like a great meal, incorporating and blending the finest ingredients...




www.paragonfestivals.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2022)

Morning


Man, another 60° day with lots of sun. Yard work, T-ball and chilling on the way.

Happy Saturday! What's up today?


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> Man, another 60° day with lots of sun. Yard work, T-ball and chilling on the way.
> 
> Happy Saturday! What's up today?


It's supposed to be 80 today,  that escalated pretty fast...


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 23, 2022)

Mushie breakfast


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

It wasn't me.

Mornin, and oh.......













































Penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2022)

What happened to the sun?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 23, 2022)

Yum


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What happened to the sun?


It's not quite up yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's not quite up yet.


It was here lol it was nice for an hour or so.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What happened to the sun?


I have it, but not for long!



Paul Drake said:


> Mushie breakfast View attachment 5123076View attachment 5123077


Someone is going to have a very good day!! Just be careful with the new wheels!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2022)

Well, my buddy that I shared a room with on the cruise just tested positive! He was congested yesterday but still negative, but woke up with a killer sore throat and is now positive!

He was supposed to move this weekend!

2 other friends who went on the cruise are visiting their pregnant daughter in Conn. this weekend....and they did not even test themselves. They also own a hair salon and did hair all week. They said they feel fine so not testing


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2022)

Listen to Coffee & a Joint by Little Stranger on #SoundCloud








Coffee & a Joint


Listen to Coffee & a Joint by Little Stranger #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Enjoy


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 23, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 23, 2022)

Infinite calls. Glad I got a scanner  Who knew that all these pieces of paper did anything?


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5123132


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 23, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Who knew


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 23, 2022)

Yummy


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mushie breakfast View attachment 5123076View attachment 5123077


How was that breakfast??

I been picking up tree limbs and branches....and dragging the big ones away with the 4 wheeler.

Now I want a nap...or shrooms


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 23, 2022)

It's a slowly descending staircase to legal hell. Someone shoot me. You can have all the weed you find in the house, just fucking shoot me.


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Here is a recap of my 1 trip. We did not even venture away from the bunny slope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife has tried water skiing. Once. lol <- that story will have to wait .











We had been dating for a few months when a friend asked us to join them for a Saturday at the lake.

Their boat was big enough for the 4 of us to tour around to different docks and bars, although only the driver
and the skier when skiing.

Drunk from doc hopping I knew better than to try. My wife could not be talked out of it.

They dropped me and his wife off at the shore in a cove then took off to the center for deeper water, still well within sight.

On the first attempt she was able to get mostly out of the water before falling and getting dragged behind.
Second attempt went much the same. I was sure that would have been enough torcher for one day but she went for a 3rd try
and flopped the same way.

I don't remember if the driver stopped her from a fourth run or she came to her drunken senses, after the 3rd try they came
back to shore.

While disembarking she sat on the bow and shoved off the side, the boat was in about 3 ft of water.

As she cleared the bow her bathing suit caught on one of the cleats.


This pic is from the web but does bring back one of the funniest things I have ever witnessed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2022)

Morning






Cool and cloudy today. Got a lot done yesterday in the yard but there's still a lot more to go. I remember renting.,... watching someone else mow the lawn and tend the gardens and plow the snow........I miss that lol

How's your Sunday?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's a slowly descending staircase to legal hell. Someone shoot me. You can have all the weed you find in the house, just fucking shoot me.


Are you ok? I went to law school because of dealing with the legal profession, once. As you maybe aware their profession pays well.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

Never trust a lawyer, either yours or theirs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m gonna need a bunch of stickers


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

I want to go to Scotland


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to go to Scotland


You're gonna need floaties and a paddle hun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You're gonna need floaties and a paddle hun.


One paddle


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> One paddle




No not that kinda paddle...



sorry 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> One paddle




See you in Scotland 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

This explains Disney situation 









End of Reedy Creek: Disney won’t pay more taxes, but you will


One of the biggest myths circulating the internet is that the end of Reedy Creek will finally force Disney to pay its fair share of taxes, boosting the economies of Florida and the counties its resorts are located in.




www.wftv.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5123658
> 
> No not that kinda paddle...
> 
> ...


Who is that? Kinda looks like Tori Amos?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2022)

My buddy who I shared a room with on the cruise is getting a lot sicker than me. He has a bad cough, fever, and can't move....and he's half my age and in better shape. Go figure. 

I am tired though...I got up at 8 am, and nodded off for a few hours while reading the newspaper, again. 

It is sooo beautiful here today....I've got shorts on and it's 73f outdoors!! Maybe play another session of "pick up sticks" ....or "melt the dab with the torch"


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My buddy who I shared a room with on the cruise is getting a lot sicker than me. He has a bad cough, fever, and can't move....and he's half my age and in better shape. Go figure.
> 
> I am tired though...I got up at 8 am, and nodded off for a few hours while reading the newspaper, again.
> 
> It is sooo beautiful here today....I've got shorts on and it's 73f outdoors!! Maybe play another session of "pick up sticks" ....or "melt the dab with the torch"


Happiness is almost here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My buddy who I shared a room with on the cruise is getting a lot sicker than me. He has a bad cough, fever, and can't move....and he's half my age and in better shape. Go figure.
> 
> I am tired though...I got up at 8 am, and nodded off for a few hours while reading the newspaper, again.
> 
> It is sooo beautiful here today....I've got shorts on and it's 73f outdoors!! Maybe play another session of "pick up sticks" ....or "melt the dab with the torch"


Is he on antivirals? It not it would be nice to encourage him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2022)

Not to bad looking here


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 24, 2022)

This is exactly how I felt after discovering cannabis. Been chasing this feeling ever since


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


> This is exactly how I felt after discovering cannabis. Been chasing this feeling ever since View attachment 5123755


Good luck


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

Where. You. Been?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where. You. Been?
> View attachment 5123768


Chilling like the villain Eddie McMillan


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 24, 2022)

Never heard his music. Honestly


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 24, 2022)

Getting ready to pop some beans in my janky setup


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

Is it too early for shrooms? Happy Monday, heading to 90 today.
Penis

























Envy


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

Morning






Hot today......65° still no bugs so yard work, yard work, yard work. So much driveway got plowed into the grass. Then I still have half of a large garden one medium one and then the real big one. Little stuff after all that. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

Beach on shrooms


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

Good morning happy Monday. 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to be nice here too, even if it rains a little. Yesterday was gorgeous, I got a bit of a tan.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 25, 2022)

Good morning! Looks like another cold week ahead. I have to repot all my peppers, it's at least 3 weeks before anything can go in the ground. At least the wind has died down. I need to get an inspection of my roof. That hail storm 2 weeks ago and I'm seeing asphalt granules from roof shingles all over my deck and driveway. It's always something.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm shopping for some orchids for my windowsill. Good morning everyone
PS don't let your cockatoo take a bite out of your orchid or you'll need to replace it too, sigh.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I caught a momma & cub trash bears in the act this morning
> View attachment 5124069


Bob, I didn't know you were a voyeur


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2022)

…and the trash dogs come in to cleanup


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

Paul Drake on the case. Oh wait I just ate scrambled eggs with 4 shrooms so maybe not


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...More of the game "pick up sticks" and then I need to rake the soil over my septic where I had the repair done last fall, and get that re-seeded. 

A beautiful day today, then it cools back off for a few days.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> …and the trash dogs come in to cleanup
> View attachment 5124072View attachment 5124073


That's some healthy looking coyotes you got there.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...More of the game "pick up sticks" and then I need to rake the soil over my septic where I had the repair done last fall, and get that re-seeded.
> 
> A beautiful day today, then it cools back off for a few days.


How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be nice here too, even if it rains a little. Yesterday was gorgeous, I got a bit of a tan.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Same here...More of the game "pick up sticks" and then I need to rake the soil over my septic where I had the repair done last fall, and get that re-seeded.
> 
> A beautiful day today, then it cools back off for a few days.


I put mint over the tank. It always grows back.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

Now shopping orchid pots. This is a very nice day!








Ceramic Orchid Pots


rePotme offers a wide assortment of ceramic pots for your plants, from 2" exquisitely glazed pots to 4" and 6" brilliant works of art, and large 10" glazed masterpieces that are sure to please even the most stringent enthusiast.




www.repotme.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I’m mediterranean, we don’t get that white.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I put mint over the tank. It always grows back.


I love having city sewer and ice cubes and water through the door of my refrigerator, sigh, simple pleasures.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love having city sewer and *ice cubes and water through the door of my refrigerator,* sigh, simple pleasures.


You can still have that with a septic and a well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2022)

Come on now you (&*%$#$#%&%$$#$%%&)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2022)

All I've got to say is


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can still have that with a septic and a well.


I've been on septic, no thank you. As for wells, well..... there's this entire water rights thing here and finally right now I think our water table is around 1000'+.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m mediterranean, we don’t get that white.


Pics? 
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2022)

Morning everyone......hope you fine people had a good weekend and got stuff done......

mine was little half and half...Saturday was going good got alot of things done, but Sunday lost all motivation to do anything.........

well woke up to a steam 69F this morning, we have rain coming high today gonna be in the mid to lower 70's and hopefully rain...we need it

just started a fresh pot so warm up a coming...

now to eat this last taco.....been an interesting morning i have to say.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've been on septic, no thank you. As for wells, well..... there's this entire water rights thing here and finally right now I think our water table is around 1000'+.


Never had a issue with a septic. But that's also why I pumped and inspected it before I bought the house. It's not required but I wanted to make sure it wasn't a steel tank.....those fail often. I'm good for 4 bathrooms if I ever want that many lol 

Anything that has a town connection was under about 8' of water when Irene came through. I like being on top of a mountain.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)

I can handle this forecast, I know the heat isn't far off though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pics?
> Mornin.


You go first


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had a issue with a septic. But that's also why I pumped and inspected it before I bought the house. It's not required but I wanted to make sure it wasn't a steel tank.....those fail often. I'm good for 4 bathrooms if I ever want that many lol
> 
> Anything that has a town connection was under about 8' of water when Irene came through. I like being on top of a mountain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5124147


I think that can go for both. But I'd still rather have a septic and well. That wasn't just water in that flood. We had our electric flicker and a brown out for about two minutes and that was it. My first mortgage payment was a day or two before Irene.........I definitely felt lucky.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How are you feeling this morning?


I'm feeling pretty good... a little tired, and my sore throat came back a little last night, but it's very minor. My buddy is not doing as well...He has a nasty cough with chest congestion, and just looks and sounds like dog doo.

And I have not heard a word from the others in the group, so either they are in denial, or something. I think they do not want to know, because then they might have to do the responsible things.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can still have that with a septic and a well.


Illegal to have a well in my town. Or septic. Never mind the farms 2 miles away all have both. Don't want to contaminate the aquifer they say, but we are all drawing from the same source.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You go first
> 
> View attachment 5124131


He did say he tanned his cheeks yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He did say he tanned his cheeks yesterday


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)

No one wants to see my old man ass....lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> No one wants to see my old man ass....lol.


NOPE! NOPE! NOPE!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> No one wants to see my old man ass....lol.


I’m not prejudiced against old ass.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2022)

And he makes me so proud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And he makes me so proud View attachment 5124184


Son and granddaughter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2022)

Yuppers 


Laughing Grass said:


> Son and granddaughter?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

Lunch!


Pasta, grilled chicken, fresh mozzarella, pesto, a couple twilight cherry tomatoes, balsamic and parmesan-romano.......cold........it was good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2022)

Indeed superhero and tea party for a birthday party can't beat that


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Indeed superhero and tea party for a birthday party can't beat that


i thought he was stealing easter candy from the kids, like I used to do.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

I hide beer for Easter for them now, then steal it if they leave it unnatended...just like the old days!
It's funny to watch them carry all the beer around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Indeed superhero and tea party for a birthday party can't beat that


Very cute! He looks like a good dad.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2022)

It's so beautiful outdoors and I'm wearing shorts again doing yard work. Hard to believe we had a huge snow storm a few days ago. I'm debating taking the plow off the ATV. We can't get another f****** storm can we? Of course we can.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> i thought he was stealing easter candy from the kids, like I used to do.


I would have kids just to do this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's so beautiful outdoors and I'm wearing shorts again doing yard work. Hard to believe we had a huge snow storm a few days ago. I'm debating taking the plow off the ATV. _*We can't get another f****** storm can we? Of course we can.
> *_


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lunch!
> View attachment 5124187
> 
> Pasta, grilled chicken, fresh mozzarella, pesto, a couple twilight cherry tomatoes, balsamic and parmesan-romano.......cold........it was good


Is the soup for dinner?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's so beautiful outdoors and I'm wearing shorts again doing yard work. Hard to believe we had a huge snow storm a few days ago. I'm debating taking the plow off the ATV. We can't get another f****** storm can we? Of course we can.


2 yrs ago....


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would have kids just to do this.


They do that when you eat all the peanut butter or poptarts too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> They do that when you eat all the peanut butter or poptarts too.


Peanut butter is serious business!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)

Next time I go to the groomers I'm asking for the screwjob.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Peanut butter is serious business!


My wife cries like that if she runs out of coffee. I try to give her instant, but she just cries more.
She found my stash of vacuum packed coffee blocks and raided it the other day, took 2 of the better ones.
She was in a really good mood from the high caffine content, I guess I have to find a new hiding spot now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is the soup for dinner?


No, it came out pretty good though. But it's just a way to use up a bunch of random veggies. Probably just ration and freeze it and have a easy dinner a few nights. Make some biscuits or something. Tonight is grilled chicken wraps


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think that can go for both. But I'd still rather have a septic and well. That wasn't just water in that flood. We had our electric flicker and a brown out for about two minutes and that was it. My first mortgage payment was a day or two before Irene.........I definitely felt lucky.


It's only water in our flash foods, zero bacterial consequences. Anyway you enjoy yours and I'll happily keep on flushing sans consequence. Viva la différence


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can handle this forecast, I know the heat isn't far off though.
> 
> View attachment 5124122


Pretty much looking at the same here.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife cries like that if she runs out of coffee. I try to give her instant, but she just cries more.
> She found my stash of vacuum packed coffee blocks and raided it the other day, took 2 of the better ones.
> She was in a really good mood from the high caffine content, I guess I have to find a new hiding spot now.


Happy wife, happy life  buy more high value stash


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No, it came out pretty good though. But it's just a way to use up a bunch of random veggies. Probably just ration and freeze it and have a easy dinner a few nights. Make some biscuits or something. Tonight is grilled chicken wraps





curious2garden said:


> Happy wife, happy life  buy more high value stash


Breakin out my stash of scallops tonite, she should like like these.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Breakin out my stash of scallops tonite, she should like like these.
> View attachment 5124222


I love those! If you get a chance try the Maesri Prik King paste. Also try the Mae Ploy Masaman paste. I love scallops Pat King, yum, lucky wife of yours.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 25, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DCcan (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love those! If you get a chance try the Maesri Prik King paste. Also try th*e Mae Ploy Masaman* paste. I love scallops Pat King, yum, lucky wife of yours.
> View attachment 5124228


I think I can get the Mae Ploy, they have a big selection of Maesri, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Breakin out my stash of scallops tonite, she should like like these.
> View attachment 5124222


Chili Garlic sauce is always in the fridge.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next time I go to the groomers I'm asking for the screwjob.
> 
> View attachment 5124211


I'm truly sorry about this one but I absolutely could not stop.

TWSS


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 25, 2022)

Going to channel my inner Mom and make pork chops braised in sour cream with sour cream and Vigo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going to channel my inner Mom and make pork chops braised in sour cream with sour cream and Vigo.View attachment 5124252View attachment 5124258


That sounds good


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds good


It is. I'll post in the foodie thread with the finished plate and details.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love those! If you get a chance try the Maesri Prik King paste. Also try the Mae Ploy Masaman paste. I love scallops Pat King, yum, lucky wife of yours.
> View attachment 5124228





DCcan said:


> Breakin out my stash of scallops tonite, she should like like these.
> View attachment 5124222


Why y’all ruin those scallops?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why y’all ruin those scallops?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5124298


ooooooo pretty eye


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Happy wife, happy life  buy more high value stash


Boundaries.

Coffee is bought, stored, brewed and consumed in my house.

All without my participation.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2022)

*Strange rumbling noises in California house turn out to be 5 bears hibernating in crawl space*
A bear rescue group is warning area residents to secure crawl spaces after a mother bear and four cubs awoke from hibernation in South Lake Tahoe last week. 








Strange rumbling noises in California house turn out to be 5 bears hibernating in crawl space


A bear rescue group is warning area residents to secure crawl spaces after a mother bear and four cubs awoke from hibernation in South Lake Tahoe last week.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2022)

Oh and look at the time... don't mind if I do



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning






Spitting rain all day  

Hope your day is good


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Boundaries.
> 
> Coffee is bought, stored, brewed and consumed in my house.
> 
> All without my participation.


It was in mine for many years too. I went to my local yarn shop and was hanging out for a bit looking at stuff and got offered coffee. I immediately refused but Barbara, the owner, was raving about this new coffee she found and that she hated coffee too (which is true because we'd shared a cup of tea many times). So I tried this new coffee. It was redolent with the scent of Vanilla and Hazelnut and she added a bunch of cream and sugar and that is how my dealer got me addicted to this damn stuff. First cup is free, my ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh and look at the time... don't mind if I do
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Good morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It was in mine for many years too. I went to my local yarn shop and was hanging out for a bit looking at stuff and got offered coffee. I immediately refused but Barbara, the owner, was raving about this new coffee she found and that she hated coffee too (which is true because we'd shared a cup of tea many times). So I tried this new coffee. It was redolent with the scent of Vanilla and Hazelnut and she added a bunch of cream and sugar and that is how my dealer got me addicted to this damn stuff. First cup is free, my ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5124456


I've always liked the highly caffeinated dark blacks. However my husband did turn me onto Japanese Matcha ice cream. He spent three years in Japan and was fluent so we got very good service at the local restaurant and they shared some of their 'stash' with him. He loved that stuff, long before it was common here.

Apparently I have a number of 'dealers' in my life.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

Good morning, I'm up.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, I'm up.
> 
> View attachment 5124460


Finally! How's your day looking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Finally! How's your day looking?


Patio furniture day! I also want to hit up home depot and get a big umbrella.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

I think I am finally out of quarantine!! I'll do another Covid test just for shits and grins....They say some people test positive for a few weeks....and to just wear a mask.

This area is in a "high" state of Covid again. The college kids will be leaving on a few weeks....Yeah!!!!

Back to chilly damp weather too, and a move this weekend. We moved a load with my pickup truck into storage last night. Looks like I'll be able to get some more interior cleaning done today at my place. 

Oh my dad called. They told him a decade ago he needed a hip replacement. Now that he can barely, and I mean barely, get up and down his stairs, he wants to have it done. He is 85! 2nd floor apartment. Oh hell no he is not staying here during recovery. I wonder if they will even do it at his age. He could move to his 1st floor unit, which is what anyone with half a brain would do. Pretty sure we have dementia brewing here!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Well this day just got a lot better I won some seeds from Herbies seeds 33% Grand mommy purple I'm stoked about have them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5124474


 I love my incubator. I wouldn't have it if I hadn't seen yours!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Can you do shrooms every day? I’m going to ask @Metasynth because I want to eat these happy fungi every day.
They’re not the balls to the walls hallucinating but they make me happier than all my meds, well almost.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think I am finally out of quarantine!! I'll do another Covid test just for shits and grins....They say some people test positive for a few weeks....and to just wear a mask.
> 
> This area is in a "high" state of Covid again. The college kids will be leaving on a few weeks....Yeah!!!!
> 
> ...


I know out here they'd do it at his age. They are even moving THA's to Outpatient Surgery. Often patients left anesthesia in better shape than they went under. They get their fluid balance fixed etc..


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Sparkee loves it


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can you do shrooms every day? I’m going to ask @Metasynth because I want to eat these happy fungi every day.
> They’re not the balls to the walls hallucinating but they make me happier than all my meds, well almost.


Yes you can, especially useful if microdosing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes you can, especially useful if microdosing.


What’s micro dosing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m going to talk to my shrink about. Chemicals are not my friend usually. I have a hard time with meds and bad side effects. Wellbutrin sent me to the er with stroke like side effects. He thinks weed is good. So why not shrooms


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s micro dosing?











Adults who microdose psychedelics report health related motivations and lower levels of anxiety and depression compared to non-microdosers - Scientific Reports


The use of psychedelic substances at sub-sensorium ‘microdoses’, has gained popular academic interest for reported positive effects on wellness and cognition. The present study describes microdosing practices, motivations and mental health among a sample of self-selected microdosers (n = 4050)...




www.nature.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going to talk to my shrink about. Chemicals are not my friend usually. I have a hard time with meds and bad side effects. Wellbutrin sent me to the er with stroke like side effects. He thinks weed is good. So why not shrooms


Discuss this type of research with him:


https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT05029466


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m going to talk to my shrink about. Chemicals are not my friend usually. I have a hard time with meds and bad side effects. Wellbutrin sent me to the er with stroke like side effects. He thinks weed is good. So why not shrooms


Pharmaceutical versus Mother Nature


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pharmaceutical versus Mother Nature


In my opinion lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2022)

I misjudged yesterdays micro dose.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks 

I know y’all know I don’t micro anything. But, I could smoke all this weed and not be as good as these “penis envy” shrooms.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I misjudged yesterdays micro dose.
> View attachment 5124493


I LOVE psychedelics. But sure can’t hallucination every day, I do that with out drugs


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pharmaceutical versus Mother Nature


In this instance


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I love my incubator. I wouldn't have it if I hadn't seen yours!View attachment 5124476


I love mine... serverl plants have died in there lol!

What's the little plants on the right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning everyone....how's are things....as for me phychs are a no go.....bad trip really bad.....

Woke up this morning to a cool and rainy 63F and it's still raining....all good we need it big time......high today 70F maybe....

just started a fresh pot, warm up be up soon

now to kick it with some breakfast.....oh taco gods........yum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In this instance


Just be very careful playing with your brain hallucinogenic can be great but it can be your worst nightmare


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love mine... serverl plants have died in there lol!
> 
> What's the little plants on the right?


Big ones are impatiens and the little ones are cockscomb. They will grow tall and yield flowers for cutting all summer. They totally love the moist environment in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pharmaceutical versus Mother Nature


Many of our modern medicines have been derived from plant analogs. However modern medicine requires modern chemistry. For example without Heparin no one could get heart surgery. Without Decadron no one could have the large invasive neurosurgeries. Some of the most poisonous substances known to man are from Mother Nature. So I'm ecumenical here. If it will save a life I'm in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Adults who microdose psychedelics report health related motivations and lower levels of anxiety and depression compared to non-microdosers - Scientific Reports
> 
> 
> The use of psychedelic substances at sub-sensorium ‘microdoses’, has gained popular academic interest for reported positive effects on wellness and cognition. The present study describes microdosing practices, motivations and mental health among a sample of self-selected microdosers (n = 4050)...
> ...


This was in the study https://microdose.me/


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This was in the study https://microdose.me/


Great, good looking out. Those are all the things to discuss with your doctor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Big ones are impatiens and the little ones are cockscomb. They will grow tall and yield flowers for cutting all summer. They totally love the moist environment in there.


Lol I thought the big ones were weed with the serrated leaves. 

You're doing way better with yours than I have! I still gotta get six clones from one of these and get them to live. Going by my success rate, I need 18 clones to make six.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Many of our modern medicines have been derived from plant analogs. However modern medicine requires modern chemistry. For example without Heparin no one could get heart surgery. Without Decadron no one could have the large invasive neurosurgeries. Some of the most poisonous substances known to man are from Mother Nature. So I'm ecumenical here. If it will save a life I'm in.


All I'm saying is Mother Nature's power is awesome


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just be very careful playing with your brain hallucinogenic can be great but it can be your worst nightmare


I have a shrink, primary care physician, rheumatologist, pain management, they’re looking after me. I’m going to tell my shrink.


I’m soooo lucky not to be an alcoholic, pill head, thief, etc with my extreme bipolar disease and cptsd.

Thanks for caring Jeff.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I'm saying is Mother Nature's power is awesome


Can’t deny that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have a shrink, primary care physician, rheumatologist, pain management, they’re looking after me. I’m going to tell my shrink.
> 
> 
> I’m soooo lucky not to be an alcoholic, pill head, thief, etc with my extreme bipolar disease and cptsd.
> ...


Would be kind of interesting to know how your shrink reacts


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5124474


The KISS principle works again! Congrats.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I thought the big ones were weed with the serrated leaves.
> 
> You're doing way better with yours than I have! I still gotta get six clones from one of these and get them to live. Going by my success rate, I need 18 clones to make six.


Looks like you use those little peat pucks? I never had much success with those. My best roots come from an aerocloner, otherwise I root in small pots of promix with a dome and heat mat. Maybe lose the pucks and just stick your cuts in your medium?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would be kind of interesting to know how your shrink reacts


Pretty sure he will agree but they are federally supplemented soooo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can’t deny thatView attachment 5124505


We watched dogma a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We watched dogma a couple weeks ago.


One of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks like you use those little peat pucks? I never had much success with those. My best roots come from an aerocloner, otherwise I root in small pots of promix with a dome and heat mat. Maybe lose the pucks and just stick your cuts in your medium?


I had no success in the aerocloner. I was thinking of just sticking in coco and see what happens. I did six in those jiffy pellet and lost four.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty sure he will agree but they are federally supplemented soooo


Yuppers been there done that lol did not last


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty sure he will agree but they are federally supplemented soooo


Does that govern his free speech though? He can't prescribe maybe.


Laughing Grass said:


> I had no success in the aerocloner. I was thinking of just sticking in coco and see what happens. I did six in those jiffy pellet and lost four.


Plus your cuts are kind of big. Softer wood roots faster. That can also be a challenge in the aerocloner. Big clones rot in there before they root.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We watched dogma a couple weeks ago.


awesome movie...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Does that govern his free speech though? He can't prescribe maybe.
> 
> Plus your cuts are kind of big. Softer wood roots faster. That can also be a challenge in the aerocloner. Big clones rot in there before they root.


@curious2garden said the same. big cuts compared to what she does. I'll figure this mystery out eventually. 

c


----------



## Stuck27 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Does that govern his free speech though? He can't prescribe maybe.
> 
> Plus your cuts are kind of big. Softer wood roots faster. That can also be a challenge in the aerocloner. Big clones rot in there before they root.


Oh yeah he just can’t prescribe. He’s a brilliant down to earth. A little older than I and he’s from Puerto Rico and also takes care of his adult autistic son. 
He is the picture of compassion.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no success in the aerocloner. I was thinking of just sticking in coco and see what happens. I did six in those jiffy pellet and lost four.


 take your clippings and scrape skin about a 1/2 inch and dip it and stick it in the puck keep moist I've have not lost of a clone in 2 years works for me


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah he just can’t prescribe. He’s a brilliant down to earth. A little older than I and he’s from Puerto Rico and also takes care of his adult autistic son.
> He is the picture of compassion.


It's nice you have that trust.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did six in those jiffy pellet and lost four.


I have had great success with them, I made sure to mist the plants often and kept the pucks wet for about a week and a half. I have better than 90% success rate. I make sure to put the cuts in water until I put them in the pucks also.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's nice you have that trust.


Been with him for 11 years. Saw my first one for 10 years til I moved. We had the exact birthday too, same day, month and year.
I saw someone cut in half, which led to a lot of issues.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah he just can’t prescribe. He’s a brilliant down to earth. A little older than I and he’s from Puerto Rico and also takes care of his adult autistic son.
> He is the picture of compassion.


That is awesome hard to find someone not jaded in that profession working for the feds


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I know out here they'd do it at his age. They are even moving THA's to Outpatient Surgery. Often patients left anesthesia in better shape than they went under. They get their fluid balance fixed etc..


His doctor is Dr. Dumbass!! The jerk finally called him in a script today, when my buddy had left him a message on Saturday. And now the pharmacy is out of stock. Supposed to start the anti virals within 5 days of symptoms. This is day 4, So he might be screwed...I told him to call back and ask for a different pharmacy. 

My lawyer called this morning regarding our upcoming closing, and HE also has Covid. WTF, everyone in town has it I think.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Been with him for 11 years. Saw my first one for 10 years til I moved. We had the exact birthday too, same day, month and year.
> I saw someone cut in half, which led to a lot of issues.


That sounds pretty horrific!

Hopefully you were the one doing the cutting!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> His doctor is Dr. Dumbass!! The jerk finally called him in a script today, when my buddy had left him a message on Saturday. And now the pharmacy is out of stock. Supposed to start the anti virals within 5 days of symptoms. This is day 4, So he might be screwed...I told him to call back and ask for a different pharmacy.
> 
> My lawyer called this morning regarding our upcoming closing, and HE also has Covid. WTF, everyone in town has it I think.


We are going through similar shit here. Everyone seems to be getting Covid. I'm going to buy another tenderloin primal today and continue eating at home. I'm also buying beer for the snails, sigh, welcome spring.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

What’s a micro dose?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Breakfast time


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s a micro dose?View attachment 5124522


It gave the information on weights in the first article.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

Great! Now I'm hungry.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Breakfast time
> View attachment 5124524
> View attachment 5124523


I like the way you think


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

And does anyone else see a smiley face on the stock of the shroom lol if not it's ok just a little flashback lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

Yeah.....




__





I'm ugly and have a small dick and I'm a 28 yr old virgin that's why I smoke weed


6.25" is a small dick. im 5'7" so I'm a shawty and girls don't like shawties. don't have chest hair (yet). have facial hair and a deep voice but my facial hair is shitty and I have a good face for radio. ive been described as Ryan Gosling from Wish. I work for $14.25 an hr stacking lumber and I...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that guy seriously needs to go to Thialand.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

i saw that LG


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It gave the information on weights in the first article.


I don’t have a digi and it didn’t have a dosing plan. I’m winging it and half of it is making me smile.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like the way you think


I see Michael Jordan


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I see Michael Jordan


Are you watching space jam


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t have a digi and it didn’t have a dosing plan. I’m winging it and half of it is making me smile.


It said this, " 0.1 to 0.3 g of dried psilocybin mushrooms"

You will need something like this:




__





Loading…






www.amazon.com





You dry them and process them down to powder. Here's some powdered Golden Teachers:


----------



## lokie (Apr 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And.... it's gone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It said this, " 0.1 to 0.3 g of dried psilocybin mushrooms"
> 
> You will need something like this:
> 
> ...


They’re dry. Thanks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> And.... it's gone.
> View attachment 5124552


And I missed it


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you watching space jam


On that Luigi


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It said this, " 0.1 to 0.3 g of dried psilocybin mushrooms"
> 
> You will need something like this:
> 
> ...


Ahhh that’s the one I used to have.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And I missed it


I almost always miss the good stuf!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I almost always miss the good stuf!


I should have sent it to you earlier lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should have sent it to you earlier lol


Well I did get the canna stooge thread so there is that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

I saw it neener neener.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 26, 2022)

If Elon Musk bought RIU all those threads would be forever lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If Elon Musk bought RIU all those threads would be forever lol.


Brilliant


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that LG
> View attachment 5124547


Was that your owl gif?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that your owl gif?


yes...lol...it's all good....and u used it very well i might add


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

did someone say space tomatoes and beer?



why yes someone did....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2022)

4th day in a row misjudging my micro dose..
I see a pattern developing


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2022)

And skied with a friend today that is one of the Woolly mascots, 




he may have micro dosed too..
lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> And skied with a friend today that is one of the Woolly mascots,
> 
> View attachment 5124688
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to agree do you see the size of the pupils


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Whatcha doing


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Whatcha doing View attachment 5124710


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5124711


Dreaming or wishing


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2022)

FYI @Paul Drake 









Psssst: Here’s what you need to know about Florida’s 6 venomous snake species


Bad news for people who don’t love snakes: There are 44 different slithery species that call Florida home. Better news: Only six of those species are venomous.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And does anyone else see a smiley face on the stock of the shroom lol if not it's ok just a little flashback lol


Whew, I thought it was just me!

I want to have breakfast with Paul Drake!!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Whew, I thought it was just me!
> 
> I want to have breakfast with Paul Drake!!


I need a dose too, and no damn micro dose. That's for the day after to keep everything sparkly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5124686
> 4th day in a row misjudging my micro dose..
> I see a pattern developing


I love you


----------



## lokie (Apr 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5124487
> Sparkee loves it


That is a cool pic.

WoWCat says WOW.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

Damn I am feeling worse. Sick to my stomach now, which also could be from 5 days of anti virals. I took the last dose this morning so we shall see. Zero energy though, and took a long nap earlier....Ate a little dinner, but it wants out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn I am feeling worse. Sick to my stomach now, which also could be from 5 days of anti virals. I took the last dose this morning so we shall see. Zero energy though, and took a long nap earlier....Ate a little dinner, but it wants out


Make sure you stay hydrated


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Make sure you stay hydrated



Good thinking!! Some shrooms would help too I bet!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Shroom tea he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shroom tea he he ha ha ha he he he


I'd drink a mug of that!! Although I am trippin' myself on just weed tonight. My poor kneecap. I tripped over a charging wire and landed square on my knee....I laid there for a good 30 seconds contemplating whether I shattered or broke anything. I bet I'll feel it tomorrow though. 

And if you think these babies are white now, you should of seen then before Bermuda!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'd drink a mug of that!! Although I am trippin' myself on just weed tonight. My poor kneecap. I tripped over a charging wire and landed square on my knee....I laid there for a good 30 seconds contemplating whether I shattered or broke anything. I bet I'll feel it tomorrow though.
> 
> And if you think these babies are white now, you should of seen then before Bermuda!
> View attachment 5124853


At least there wasn't a Lego piece involved.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

Morning


Overcast and 50° today. Snow at elevation rain down low. 

How's it going today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5124686
> 4th day in a row misjudging my micro dose..
> I see a pattern developing




me too

Good morning, maybe the beach today. Should be interesting.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

If I ever get to another concert, I will see her again. 76 years old and uses knitting needles instead of heroin.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

Damn, it almost feels like it could snow again.

Feeling somewhat better...I slept most of yesterday away. Hoping this passes sooner rather than later. I tested myself yesterday and still testing positive. 

We are planned to move my buddy this weekend, and then the following Monday the closing is being scheduled for....May 9 I think, so we have a little time if we are still sick this weekend. We have already moved some stuff, and all major appliances are included so don't have to move that heavy shit! But he has enough shit as it is. 

Groceries are needed though, as is house cleaning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, it almost feels like it could snow again.
> 
> Feeling somewhat better...I slept most of yesterday away. Hoping this passes sooner rather than later. I tested myself yesterday and still testing positive.
> 
> ...


Can’t he clean out his own stuff? You’re gonna get sicker or he’s gonna get sick. I said he does it alone. This is the old friend that used and didn’t want to move out right? Just asking


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can’t he clean out his own stuff? You’re gonna get sicker or he’s gonna get sick. I said he does it alone. This is the old friend that used and didn’t want to move out right?


He already has Covid too. This is one of the friends that I went on the cruise with. And he is moving in here with me for a few months, until he finds another house, so I am kind of stuck helping. I did tell him to line up his friends as I was not doing all the heavy lifting. I know I'll wind up doing more than I want to though!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'd drink a mug of that!! Although I am trippin' myself on just weed tonight. My poor kneecap. I tripped over a charging wire and landed square on my knee....I laid there for a good 30 seconds contemplating whether I shattered or broke anything. I bet I'll feel it tomorrow though.
> 
> And if you think these babies are white now, you should of seen then before Bermuda!
> View attachment 5124853


Ouch! Stop that


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 5124914


I love that cozy setup you have.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love that cozy setup you have.


I switched Out of all my winter gear bags heater heating blanket, and put in my spring gear. And then it’s been in the teens at night, not real cozy


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He already has Covid too. This is one of the friends that I went on the cruise with. And he is moving in here with me for a few months, until he finds another house, so I am kind of stuck helping. I did tell him to line up his friends as I was not doing all the heavy lifting. I know I'll wind up doing more than I want to though!!


On that knee no less! Wrap it very tight while you are lifting.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I switched Out of all my winter gear bags heater heating blanket, and put in my spring gear. And then it’s been in the teens at night, not real cozy


The weather is a perverse bitch. I put my new kaffir lime tree out because we were looking at high 70's low 80's now the wind has arrived and I need to bring her right back in. LOL I maybe paranoid but I think Mother Nature keeps a close eye on our activities.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

What happened to the hallucination section? No mushroom threads?




nevermind


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What happened to the hallucination section? No mushroom threads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hallucinatory Substances


Everything but marijuana, discuss LSD, mushrooms etc.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hallucinatory Substances
> 
> 
> Everything but marijuana, discuss LSD, mushrooms etc.
> ...


Thanky


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanky
> View attachment 5124979


I'd stay away from amanita muscaria. But that's just me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd stay away from amanita muscaria. But that's just me.


From what?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> From what?


From the image you posted.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd stay away from amanita muscaria. But that's just me.


You don’t like tripping though. But that’s just you. Is that what the ones in the picture are?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> From the image you posted.


Isn’t that Mario brothers?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

What are these


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

I don’t know shit about shrooms. Only did the ones I picked out of cow patties.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope all is good to you and yours

woke up this morning to a semi cool 62 and dew on the ground, high today 81F and sunny

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups coming

now to eat breakfast....stole a couple Jimmy Deans Sausage and egg sandwiches....so off to heat them up and munch.....then i gotta start up the stock orders for next month....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

I have wanted to try growing shrooms for a long time, but I know they can be dangerous with bacterias and such... 

I did some a couple years back with a younger friend that he got ahold of, and then we wound up going on a ride in the woods with another friend on a side by side ATV....we stopped to smoke a joint and me and the kid starting laughing and giggling uncontrollably, and my other friend knew right away what we were up too...But they were all gone.

I love that uncontrollable shit eaten grin they give you!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The weather is a perverse bitch. I put my new kaffir lime tree out because we were looking at high 70's low 80's now the wind has arrived and I need to bring her right back in. LOL I maybe paranoid but I think Mother Nature keeps a close eye on our activities.


I had a dozen tomatoes started, and I was putting them out in the sun during the day...They got a little too cold and killed them all, so I guess I'm buying tomato plants this year. I need to get some other seeds too...I think I can plant lettuce and spinach, etc., about now. 

I know the grass will need cutting in another week or less. Parts of it need to be cut now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have wanted to try growing shrooms for a long time, but I know they can be dangerous with bacterias and such...
> 
> I did some a couple years back with a younger friend that he got ahold of, and then we wound up going on a ride in the woods with another friend on a side by side ATV....we stopped to smoke a joint and me and the kid starting laughing and giggling uncontrollably, and my other friend knew right away what we were up too...But they were all gone.
> 
> I love that uncontrollable shit eaten grin they give you!!











How to Grow Magic Mushrooms (Psychedelic Psilocybin Shrooms)


Growing Shrooms or Magic Mushrooms is popular whether it's with a grow kit or spores. This is a "How to" to Psychedelic Psilocybin.




healing-mushrooms.net




. I’m learning


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> laughing and giggling uncontrollably


I hate when your face hurts the next day from grinning all the time...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You don’t like tripping though. But that’s just you. Is that what the ones in the picture are?











Amanita muscaria - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




I think if you let a reindeer eat and then crap it out you're good  



Don't do it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

The California coast more specifically Malibu beaches at night the illuminated of the waves has been imprinted on my brain no I cannot trip with being by water otherwise I think I'm man from Atlantis not a good combination lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

And it's called cheetah piss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

For @Paul Drake


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 27, 2022)

Just finished playing 18 holes of.golf. 31 when I started but sweating by the end. Dabbing.on the golf course is excellent. So discreet!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just finished playing 18 holes of.golf. 31 when I started but sweating by the end. Dabbing.on the golf course is excellent. So discreet!


is this one where...."here let me do this before i take this putt"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just finished playing 18 holes of.golf. 31 when I started but sweating by the end. Dabbing.on the golf course is excellent. So discreet!


Tried that game 3 Times and could not figure out how to get that little ball to not take a 90 degree to left or two the right lol but accordion to my buddy it was funny as hell to watch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


And I just spent 3 hours mowing.
One yard to go.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2022)

And did I mention that it was a 54" Zero turn?



That's one hell of a yard and I'm only about half done with that one!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I just spent 3 hours mowing.
> One yard to go.


Ah, it turned to rain and then sun. LOL dry enough to leaf blow crap out of a garden and a half.....then the wind picked up and blew crap in my eyes  I don't know what they used on the road for ice this year but a few feet off the road is green already. And that sucks because I still need to get a power broom to get out all the stone 


Smoke break


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And did I mention that it was a 54" Zero turn?
> 
> That's one hell of a yard and I'm only about half done with that one!


Damn that's gotta be a big lawn! I did a place on a 48" rider that took about 3.5 hrs and that was big.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And did I mention that it was a 54" Zero turn?
> 
> That's one hell of a yard and I'm only about half done with that one!


I've got a little one with that deck 5 minutes I swear


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tried that game 3 Times and could not figure out how to get that little ball to not take a 90 degree to left or two the right lol but accordion to my buddy it was funny as hell to watch


The first water hazzard I had to shoot over was unique above any other hazzard I have encountered, not including the commando clown round.

Just as I started to swing, the water parted.



A Ball Diver was surfacing as mine sank just over his shoulder.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> The first water hazzard I had to shoot over was unique above any other hazzard I have encountered, not including the commando clown round.
> 
> Just as I started to swing, the water parted.
> 
> ...


I don't remember if there was a water hazard or not but sand a lot of sand lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2022)

When I was a kid we would find balls down in the brush by a creek then sit and wait for the golfers to walk by and sell them. There were all kinds of trails in there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> When I was a kid we would find balls down in the brush by a creek then sit and wait for the golfers to walk by and sell them. There were all kinds of trails in there.


 a hustler even when he was a kid lol got to get paid


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 27, 2022)

A couple of years ago I was playing with a new member. He had a fancy robotic cart for his clubs. As we were putting out on a hole this lady across the street started yelling. We turned around just in time to see his cart roll over the next tee box and into a pond. Ruined his phone, his rangefinder, his robot cart never worked again. We all got muddy pulling his clubs out of the pond. Good times.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tried that game 3 Times and could not figure out how to get that little ball to not take a 90 degree to left or two the right lol but accordion to my buddy it was funny as hell to watch


I had a friend that was trying to teach me decades ago, but he liked to walk it and not use a cart...Usually just 9 holes. I might have liked it more with a cart, and booze!!

Coffee you say...Good idea!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A couple of years ago I was playing with a new member. He had a fancy robotic cart for his clubs. As we were putting out on a hole this lady across the street started yelling. We turned around just in time to see his cart roll over the next tee box and into a pond. Ruined his phone, his rangefinder, his robot cart never worked again. We all got muddy pulling his clubs out of the pond. Good times.


Oh I figured out a long time ago why my buddy would go golfing and funny enough it to had to do with a golf cart (bar on wheels)lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a friend that was trying to teach me decades ago, but he liked to walk it and not use a cart...Usually just 9 holes. I might have liked it more with a cart, and booze!!
> 
> Coffee you say...Good idea!!


 coffee and cheetah pisslol


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a friend that was trying to teach me decades ago, but he liked to walk it and not use a cart...Usually just 9 holes. I might have liked it more with a cart, and booze!!
> 
> Coffee you say...Good idea!!




When booze is part of the strategy, a uroclub is recommended as an addition to your club lineup.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> a hustler even when he was a kid lol got to get paid


There was one hole that was blind from the T box, it was down a hill a bit. We would grab the balls and set them right next to the hole or put one or two in the hole also, then wait for the golfers to come see where they "landed". We would end up laughing and giving ourselves away though.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 27, 2022)

Golf is the most fun when you can laugh at yourself (and others).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> There was one hole that was blind from the T box, it was down a hill a bit. We would grab the balls and set them right next to the hole or put one or two in the hole also, then wait for the golfers to come see where they "landed". We would end up laughing and giving ourselves away though.


O that could have been a money spot all you would had to do was find out who was betting on the holes lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a friend that was trying to teach me decades ago, but he liked to walk it and not use a cart...Usually just 9 holes. I might have liked it more with a cart, and booze!!
> 
> Coffee you say...Good idea!!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh I figured out a long time ago why my buddy would go golfing and funny enough it to had to do with a golf cart (bar on wheels)lol


Totally a drinking game. 

I drove a ball into my friends ass cheek....we where fucking hammered! I said 4 and he laughed and said "you don't need to say that every time"........I gave him fair warning lol and I really didn't mean to but it just went that way. Dropped him and gave him a wicked bruise 


LOL happy I didn't wack him on the head  

We are still good friends lol made us closer.......











I nailed him and he wasn't happy


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I just spent 3 hours mowing.
> One yard to go.


I was just thinking, time to service the lawnmowers!! Everything is lush and green. It takes my 2 hours to do my lawn...1.5 on the rider, and the other 30 minutes for trimming and blowing. 

It snowed here for a few minutes but didn't stick....Now if I had removed my plow the other day, we would have gotten a foot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was just thinking, time to service the lawnmowers!! Everything is lush and green. It takes my 2 hours to do my lawn...1.5 on the rider, and the other 30 minutes for trimming and blowing.
> 
> It snowed here for a few minutes but didn't stick....Now if I had removed my plow the other day, we would have gotten a foot!


I feel like what ever..,..if it snows it'll melt.... I'll just drive through it.....the plow is coming off


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Totally a drinking game.
> 
> I drove a ball into my friends ass cheek....we where fucking hammered! I said 4 and he laughed and said "you don't need to say that every time"........I gave him fair warning lol and I really didn't mean to but it just went that way. Dropped him and gave him a wicked bruise
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5124686
> 4th day in a row misjudging my micro dose..
> I see a pattern developing


If you'd like your mushies to hit harder and faster you dephosphorylate your psilocybin. That turns it into the active compound psilocin, which raises bioavailability and reduces concomitant nausea. Drink some lemon juice with your mushies and voila!

Better living through chemistry, Monsanto!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2022)

Ever so slightly failed tonight's Covid test....there's a very faint 2nd line. I'm just tired mainly now...a few warm sunny days would probably help. Hopefully by the weekend!

Made a good dinner....strip steak on the grill, tossed salad, devilled eggs, baked tater with sour cream, and fresh strawberries and cashews for desert.


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you'd like your mushies to hit harder and faster you dephosphorylate your psilocybin. That turns it into the active compound psilocin, which raises bioavailability and reduces concomitant nausea. Drink some lemon juice with your mushies and voila!
> 
> Better living through chemistry, Monsanto!


[You crack me up]


----------



## drsaltzman (Apr 27, 2022)

A bouquet. For you.



Yes. I have too many plants.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Ever so slightly failed tonight's Covid test....there's a very faint 2nd line.* I'm just tired mainly now...a few warm sunny days would probably help. Hopefully by the weekend!
> ...
> 
> View attachment 5125295


Drives you crosseyed trying to look for the faint line, and not start imagining you see one.

My daughter works in a lab, mixing the solution for the test kits (coagulates made from donkeys and ckickens).
Yesterday, she had to spend all day doing QC, looking for that faint line during testing. She was making sure that line is legible at the minimum rating, and they all had to ask each other to make sure everyone saw it after a few minutes doing the job.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 28, 2022)

Happy Thirsty Thursday.
High of 50 degrees today with high winds..... feels like 30 now


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2022)

Blowin’ 50+ all night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5125388
> Blowin’ 50+ all night


 It's supposed to be cold there, correct? Ski happy brother!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5125388
> Blowin’ 50+ all night


I read that as pawpatrol.mammothmountain.com. Ugh, we've had high winds here too. They've stopped for now but start back up around 9 AM. Are you coming home?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's supposed to be cold there, correct? Ski happy brother!


He'd have to put some rocks in his pocket for ballast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)

Morning






It's snowing.....

My sinuses are killing me.....head's all messed up from leaf blowing yesterday  

How's your Thursday going?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> [You crack me up]


Actually you have to soak them in lemon juice for around 15 minutes but I wasn't giving all the secrets away in one post ;D but since you chopped me a bouquet I thought I'd share a little more, thank you.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, I'm eating antihistamines like they are Tic Tacs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's supposed to be cold there, correct? Ski happy brother!


Wind speed & direction will probably have the lifts on wind hold most of the morning.


curious2garden said:


> you coming home?


Yes I was planning on coming home tonight anyway. Was hoping to get a good day in today oh well. Heading back up again Sunday night.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Actually you have to soak them in lemon juice for around 15 minutes but I wasn't giving all the secrets away in one post ;D but since you chopped me a bouquet I thought I'd share a little more, thank you.


First time I ever did shrooms was on a road trip. I ate them and fell asleep, and woke up like an hour later when we stopped for gas. Neither me or my buddy felt anything from them....But his brother who was in a different car was tripping his balls off. I went in and got a 6 pack, and as soon as we took a sip of beer and one puff off the pipe, we were instantly tripping....Then it got interesting!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Actually you have to soak them in lemon juice for around 15 minutes but I wasn't giving all the secrets away in one post ;D but since you chopped me a bouquet I thought I'd share a little more, thank you.


Thanks 
The shroom virgin


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

Mornin.
Wasn't there a company advertising on here with mushroom kits? I could be misremembering again...I still want to grow some, but starting from spores is a hassle from what I've read. There is no sterile location in this house.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin.
> Wasn't there a company advertising on here with mushroom kits? I could be misremembering again...I still want to grow some, but starting from spores is a hassle from what I've read. There is no sterile location in this house.


You only need aseptic, not sterile. Very few sterile biomes in this world. Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin.
> Wasn't there a company advertising on here with mushroom kits? I could be misremembering again...I still want to grow some, but starting from spores is a hassle from what I've read. There is no sterile location in this house.


Yeah I was going to buy it but it is gone now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)

I found this a while back





__





Organic Grow Kits | Products. Grow Kits.






www.organicgrowkits.com












Psilocybe Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes | Premium Spores


Psilocybin Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes




premiumspores.com












The Mushroom Grow Bag | All-in-one | Guaranteed To Work


The premiere mushroom grow bag. The easiest way to grow mushrooms. 100% organic. Just add spores. Guaranteed to grow mushrooms or your money back.




magicbag.co


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2022)

Cubensis | Doc's Dank Spores







www.docsdankspores.com




Old member Dr.D81 has a shroom thang


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Cubensis | Doc's Dank Spores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyouverymuch


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

I can see myself getting in trouble again soon, meh, it's nothing new.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2022)

Booting up & a metal chair just blew by me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Booting up & a metal chair just blew by me.
> View attachment 5125431


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2022)

Morning everyone......hope all is good and or better......

woke up this morning to a mild 68 with a gulf wind....today's high 85F + or - 

just started a fresh pot, warm up be ready soon

now to get some breakfast in me......

oh and.....little gift from the farm


all my wild cactus is blooming now, this is a patch along the side of the property.....nice to see


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Booting up & a metal chair just blew by me.
> View attachment 5125431


Be careful bud.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

48 this morning with a slight SE breeze.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Booting up & a metal chair just blew by me.
> View attachment 5125431


Can you put skis on the wheelchair and wrap me in bubbles? Push me down the hill…


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

raratt said:


>


That’s not a wheelchair lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

Skate park?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Skate park?





DarkWeb said:


>


Nah, concrete is dangerous and I’ve already taken a 50 ft fall. HA


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Oooooooh nice 
I’m a daredevil, that’s how I got this way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

Made some toys for the granddaughters


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Made some toys for the granddaughters View attachment 5125468View attachment 5125469View attachment 5125470View attachment 5125471


Very nice work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Very nice work


Thanks for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

Doll house on backorder until they move to a bigger house lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

Here we go


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

I put cranberry juice in it and down the hatch.
Also vitamin C for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

mmmmmm chocolate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> mmmmmm chocolate


Check it is in the coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I put cranberry juice in it and down the hatch.
> Also vitamin C for sure.




Update after re-entry


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2022)

A psychedelic surprise may be thriving in your local garden


Potent Psilocybe mushrooms are thriving in landscaped urban environments in the Pacific Northwest—which hints that their future is tied to people.




www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> A psychedelic surprise may be thriving in your local garden
> 
> 
> Potent Psilocybe mushrooms are thriving in landscaped urban environments in the Pacific Northwest—which hints that their future is tied to people.
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> A psychedelic surprise may be thriving in your local garden
> 
> 
> Potent Psilocybe mushrooms are thriving in landscaped urban environments in the Pacific Northwest—which hints that their future is tied to people.
> ...


When I was much younger my friend and I would go to a freshly soded lawn.......they would pop up everywhere. They worked great but I wouldn't recommend doing it unless you really have a good understanding of fungi and where brought around by a experienced person.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 28, 2022)

Time check !!!

Afternoon RIU .


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

All this talk of hallucinations....I talked to an old friend this morning who I haven't seen in a while. His mom has dementia and has scary, bad hallucinations all the time. He said she is living in another world with a bunch of unknown people in her mind who apparently scare her constantly. it sounds horrible, and she was a really sweet lady, and just an all around great person. 

This getting older shit is ultra scary!!


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 28, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife time check


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5125544
> 
> Update after re-entry


WOW that’s the way to do it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @Jeffislovinlife time check


Just got back up from a nap hell yeah got 45 minutes of sleep


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I put cranberry juice in it and down the hatch.
> Also vitamin C for sure.


You just want to keep the pH below 3, above that reduces efficacy.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back up from a nap hell yeah got 45 minutes of sleep


Me too, but it was more like a few hours...That's been every day with covid


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy wifey made home made pizza and again my tummy saids yummy


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 28, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife I use to make these little toy guns to teach all the young children in the family gun safety . I use all copper tubing and fittings to make
the barrel , receiver and scope. This one was the last one I made and I use Missouri walnut for the stock


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 28, 2022)

To keep you guys in the loop with Finn she is doing very well and we learned she’s going to be a sister .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> To keep you guys in the loop with Finn she is doing very well and we learned she’s going to be a sister .


That's awesome thanks for sharing time for a fire


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy wifey made home made pizza View attachment 5125672and again my tummy saids yummy


Oh man that looks good....I had a tossed salad for dinner  I'll trade you a deluxe salad (no sour cream or yogurt) for 2 slices???

I'm gonna have to nuke some pizza rolls and use my imagination

Oh wait, is that pepperoni I detect under the cheese????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh man that looks good....I had a tossed salad for dinner  I'll trade you a deluxe salad (no sour cream or yogurt) for 2 slices???
> 
> I'm gonna have to nuke some pizza rolls and use my imagination
> 
> Oh wait, is that pepperoni I detect under the cheese????


O YEAH thick cut but do not fret we have cheese


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O YEAH thick cut but do not fret we have cheese View attachment 5125752


Oh I'm not fretting...I love pepperoni.



It does look great. I use to make homemade pizzas a lot but haven't lately.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I'm not fretting...I love pepperoni.
> 
> 
> 
> It does look great. I use to make homemade pizzas a lot but haven't lately.


Feeling better tonight hopefully


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh man that looks good....I had a tossed salad for dinner  I'll trade you a deluxe salad (no sour cream or yogurt) for 2 slices???
> 
> I'm gonna have to nuke some pizza rolls and use my imagination
> 
> Oh wait, is that pepperoni I detect under the cheese????


I think so. I saw that too LOL. I had a cup of coffee for dinner. I'll be glad when the pollen subsides. I won't really because it only subsides with the brutal heat. Ok I'll be happy again when it's mid fall, or maybe not.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think so. I saw that too LOL. I had a cup of coffee for dinner. I'll be glad when the pollen subsides. I won't really because it only subsides with the brutal heat. Ok I'll be happy again when it's mid fall, or maybe not.


Pizza was dessert the main course


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pizza was dessert the main courseView attachment 5125788


That's where I am.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 28, 2022)

Feel better all, good night, may you breath right and sleep tight.


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 28, 2022)

It’s finally Friieday !!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Feeling better tonight hopefully


I am feeling better...Just a little extra tired still. Sleep is a good thing though.



JustRolling said:


> It’s finally Friieday !!!
> View attachment 5125841


Perfect, I just got Fried! First wake & bake of the day.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

Jimmy Kimmel has a 420 thing going on...Funny


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm sitting here thinking "why don't I remember 420 this year?"....like at all. That was the day I tested positive for Covid, AND we were on day 2 without electricity here so, and we had the record breaking snowstorm the day before...no wonder I am tired.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2022)

I think "we" need to do this....Grow some shrooms that is. 2 months and we could be getting "enlightened". Faster than tomatoes!.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think "we" need to do this....Grow some shrooms that is. 2 months and we could be getting "enlightened". Faster than tomatoes!View attachment 5125847.


Just a big handful of shrooms and a case of beer, don't really want to grow them.
Prefer someone else just showing up with them & a bottle of tequilla.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2022)

Morning

Should be a nice day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5125945
> Should be a nice day.


Good morning glory


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think "we" need to do this....Grow some shrooms that is. 2 months and we could be getting "enlightened". Faster than tomatoes!View attachment 5125847.


Do eeet


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do eeet


LOL, after you


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, after you


In the yard?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 29, 2022)

Sweet warmth and some sunshine today. Going outside and staying there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

Oh fuck, Perry just got mad at Della!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

Morning all.....how's everyones morning......hope it's all good

woke up this morning to a mild 66 with a south wind....not bad feeling...today's high 86F and sunny

welp just started a fresh pot, warm up a coming

now to get this bacon and egg taco in me.......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sweet warmth and some sunshine today. Going outside and staying there.


Supposed to be 82 here today and no wind. I need to carry my lime tree back outside! Enjoy it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Supposed to be 82 here today and no wind. I need to carry my lime tree back outside! Enjoy it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

Supposed to make 80 here, however my favorite NW wind is blowing 10-15 again.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Supposed to make 80 here, however my favorite NW wind is blowing 10-15 again.


80 sounds so damned good to me....Still freakin' cold here! At least we have sun today....I should force myself to do something out there, but having trouble getting off the sofa!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Supposed to make 80 here, however my favorite NW wind is blowing 10-15 again.


Today we are not supposed to have wind so I put my lime tree back outside. We'll see.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Today we are not supposed to have wind so I put my lime tree back outside. We'll see.


We're a lot closer to the center of the low that missed us and rained on the NW. Typical for spring and fall, at least everything hasn't been drying in the sun for 5 months.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

We need rain


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

Perry time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## DCcan (Apr 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> now to get this bacon and egg taco in me.......


There's bacon under the beans there somewhere.
Quck stir and smash for this morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

sniff sniff....i smell taco's





DCcan said:


> There's bacon under the beans there somewhere.
> Quck stir and smash for this morning
> 
> View attachment 5126092


damn those look good......so when should i be over?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2022)

Shit I'm late!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 29, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DCcan (Apr 29, 2022)

I got lost today, guy in front of me was driving so slow, I saw stuff I never saw before.
"WTF where did that pond come from? " 
I thought I missed my turn 3 times before I even went 4 miles, thats why I'm late...what a long day.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check


It's still kind of 1620


----------



## DCcan (Apr 29, 2022)

Started at the lakes in NH, then picked up some Headbanger dab and couple pre rolls, ended at the beach on the coast.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2022)

I had a visitor....An old friend, the one who got me into indoor growing a few years back. We had a falling out so I hadn't seen him. First thing I said was "I have Covid, hang on and I'll come outside". He barged right in and said he didn't give a shit about Covid. OK then!! 

He was telling me about another mutual old friend who is in rough shape from heroin... I was about wanting to puke hearing his description of puss and infection! You almost hope for someone like that to get arrested so they can get some medical treatment. 

Well the lawn needs cutting here and tomorrow might be the day. I have to fire up the riding mower, but the battery is charging. Then I am supposed to help my buddy move on Sunday. It'll either cure me or kill me, but I feel like crap now....Not horrible, just blah with no energy mostly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2022)

@Rsawr where are you  

Hope you're good.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2022)

Bacon,


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2022)

Just 5th Monday

  

my 3 year anniversary at this company.

1 for each year.

Got some time off scheduled, in May. Gonna be in Arizona for a week hanging out with my daughter. Really excited to see her. @Paul Drake    Yup!

The following week, mamashark and I are going to hit up a 4 day reggae fest. Typically 3 days but they added a day due to the cancelations from the last few years.
Should be a good time.

oh look a bowl


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5126145
> 
> Just 5th Monday
> 
> ...


Fly up here! 

I thought it was only about a year or two there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fly up here!
> 
> I thought it was only about a year or two there.


It's been a year in my position as global purchasing manager. 

I'll have to rain check but I'll put it on the list. I've got to get out to Florida still. 
I'm gonna make that a company paid trip. Lol. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been a year in my position as global purchasing manager.
> 
> I'll have to rain check but I'll put it on the list. I've got to get out to Florida still.
> I'm gonna make that a company paid trip. Lol.
> ...


Summers are what makes it......you know I love the snow but it's the summertime here that makes you love it. Or if you want we can rent the whole fucking ski resort to ourselves


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Summers are what makes it......you know I love the snow but it's the summertime here that makes you love it. Or if you want we can rent the whole fucking ski resort to ourselves


Fuck. How many hold me beer moments would there be? Fuck, my body already hurts. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fuck. How many hold me beer moments would there be? Fuck, my body already hurts.
> 
> SH420


We got this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We got this


Yuppers we do in deed lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm in..
Don't mind him


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

Well here I go smoking this and going to go and stare at the ceiling rest well RIU


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

Morning


16° on Mt Washington  

60° here later today and sunny..........yard work today. The wind blew everything back lol 

How's your Saturday starting?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2022)

@Tangerine_ , did you see this crazy kickstarter got approval to move forward in your neck of the woods?
The town can annex the useless land from a wealthy landowner, let his for-profit corp build a theme park.

They want to build a flagpole skyscraper with a shopping mall, small museums, lodging at the base, then carve out ledges and walls on the un-buildable part to write ALL the the veterans names on.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm hoping to cut lawn today too....I was up since 4 am staring at the ceiling....I soooo hate that. Couldn't even knock myself back out with drugs. Yet I sure am tired!!


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 30, 2022)

Good Saturday everyone, starting the morning in bed with a fat cone


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a visitor....An old friend, the one who got me into indoor growing a few years back. We had a falling out so I hadn't seen him. First thing I said was "I have Covid, hang on and I'll come outside". He barged right in and said he didn't give a shit about Covid. OK then!!
> 
> He was telling me about another mutual old friend who is in rough shape from heroin... I was about wanting to puke hearing his description of puss and infection! You almost hope for someone like that to get arrested so they can get some medical treatment.
> 
> Well the lawn needs cutting here and tomorrow might be the day. I have to fire up the riding mower, but the battery is charging. Then I am supposed to help my buddy move on Sunday. It'll either cure me or kill me, but I feel like crap now....*Not horrible, just blah with no energy mostly.*


Sounds like you're healing!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Mornin. The wife was trying to throw the stereo remote onto my couch last night and it hit the back of the couch, bounced off the cushion and rolled battery compartment first into my water cup on the floor.  I guess I can move quickly still with the right impetus. Grabbed it out of the cup, pulled the batteries out, shook it to get any residual out of the case and set it upright on a towel for awhile. When the buttons on the front of a stereo are never used they have a tendency to forget what their jobs are. ANYWAY I let it drip dry for awhile, dabbed it out with a kleenex, installed the batteries and crossed my fingers. It still works. I need more coffee.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin. The wife was trying to throw the stereo remote onto my couch last night and it hit the back of the couch, bounced off the cushion and rolled battery compartment first into my water cup on the floor.  I guess I can move quickly still with the right impetus. Grabbed it out of the cup, pulled the batteries out, shook it to get any residual out of the case and set it upright on a towel for awhile. When the buttons on the front of a stereo are never used they have a tendency to forget what their jobs are. ANYWAY I let it drip dry for awhile, dabbed it out with a kleenex, installed the batteries and crossed my fingers. It still works. I need more coffee.


I only laughed because it still works. Time for the wife to play the lotto. That was a lucky shot!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2022)

I've had a few temp/humid gauges work better than new after being rinsed with distilled water.
It doesn't hurt to try if something gets dunked in tap water or coffee, just avoid de-ionized RO on metals.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've had a few temp/humid gauges work better than new after being rinsed with distilled water.
> It doesn't hurt to try if something gets dunked in tap water or coffee, just avoid de-ionized RO on metals.


I've put a few of my bluetooth headsets through the washing machine. After finding them I just stuff them in rice for months and voila all of them have worked. I had friends who would put their keyboards through the dishwasher. That was a bridge too far for me since I use a wireless keyboard. I guess I could try it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5126145
> 
> Just 5th Monday
> 
> ...



AWESOME


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> AWESOME


Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Good morning glory


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 30, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Good Saturday everyone, starting the morning in bed with a fat cone


How is your afterglow holding up?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glory


How's the weather? You have beach hopes for today? 

I'm shopping orchids  I started about 2 weeks ago to get one for my daughter in law for Mother's Day. I bought three for myself but still haven't found her one! I keep dithering about getting her a Cymbidium for her patio (they are on the beach it will do great at her home). Or a nice Phal. for her kitchen window, or possibly a Vanda. Sigh..... the dither continues. They have a local place that will provide orchid board and care when they aren't in bloom. With an active toddler I'm considering getting her one from there. If I choose carefully I could keep her in blooming orchids year around and it would be easy just swapping them off with that place that's barely a mile from her home. LOL

So in case the dither continues I am having a box of chocolates sent


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

I slept 12 hours, wife came in to make sure I was breathing. She said Sparkee was sleeping on me and he was going up and down with my breathing so I was alive.
Ate some shrooms yesterday. Kinda boring doing some alone. Brother ate golden teacher and PE last night and said WOW.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've put a few of my bluetooth headsets through the washing machine. After finding them I just stuff them in rice for months and voila all of them have worked. I had friends who would put their keyboards through the dishwasher. That was a bridge too far for me since I use a wireless keyboard. I guess I could try it.


I've heard the rice trick is broscience. I think they key word is months to dry out


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've heard the rice trick is broscience. I think they key word is months to dry out


It maybe but it works for me. Probably because I forget about them so I don't charge them prematurely when there's micromoisture left inside them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How's the weather? You have beach hopes for today?
> 
> I'm shopping orchids  I started about 2 weeks ago to get one for my daughter in law for Mother's Day. I bought three for myself but still haven't found her one! I keep dithering about getting her a Cymbidium for her patio (they are on the beach it will do great at her home). Or a nice Phal. for her kitchen window, or possibly a Vanda. Sigh..... the dither continues. They have a local place that will provide orchid board and care when they aren't in bloom. With an active toddler I'm considering getting her one from there. If I choose carefully I could keep her in blooming orchids year around and it would be easy just swapping them off with that place that's barely a mile from her home. LOL
> 
> So in case the dither continues I am having a box of chocolates sent


When is Mother’s Day?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> When is Mother’s Day?


Next, uh, Friday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It maybe but it works for me. Probably because I forget about them so I don't charge them prematurely when there's micromoisture left inside them.


The key imho is to not power on any wet device. But most of us say SHIT then try to power up.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> When is Mother’s Day?


It's always after Cinco de Mayo. So as long as I have her present ordered by then I'm golden. At least how my head remembers it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The key imho is to not power on any wet device. But most of us say SHIT then try to power up.


Hence why rice works for me. Usually triggered by washing my back up earpiece and checking the rice to see if I have a spare.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hence why rice works for me. Usually triggered by washing my back up earpiece and checking the rice to see if I have a spare.


One would end up in the rice cooker if it was me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's always after Cinco de Mayo. So as long as I have her present ordered by then I'm golden. At least how my head remembers it.


I hope mine feels like shit that day especially.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope mine feels like shit that day especially.


She’s got my brother and 2 grandkids to torture.
She and my sil are NOT friends after 30 years.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

I’m so happy for you @shrxhky420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

Here is a what the what John Hinckley jr. To play a sold-out concert in New York


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> One would end up in the rice cooker if it was me!


Nah when the little rice cooker cup hits it you feel it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here is a what the what John Hinckley jr. To play a sold-out concert in New York


WHAT?!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> WHAT?!


That's what I said when I seen it on our local new


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 30, 2022)

Sickening


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

Y’all don’t sweat the mother thing with me. She deserves the separation. I don’t miss her at all. You don’t know what you miss if it was never there.

When I hear happy mother stories I can’t imagine but I know most moms are good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Y’all don’t sweat the mother thing with me. She deserves the separation. I don’t miss her at all. You don’t know what you miss if it was never there.
> 
> When I hear happy mother stories I can’t imagine but I know most moms are good.


I like to read This is the Verse by Philip Larkin on Mothers Day. It's a little bitter so I won't post it here but you may like it. Probably my favorite modern poem.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I like to read This is the Verse by Philip Larkin on Mothers Day. It's a little bitter so I won't post it here but you may like it. Probably my favorite modern poem.


pm me


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've put a few of my bluetooth headsets through the washing machine. After finding them I just stuff them in rice for months and voila all of them have worked. I had friends who would put their keyboards through the dishwasher. That was a bridge too far for me since I use a wireless keyboard. I guess I could try it.


I've done an older keyboard a few times and it works great. I've even taken them apart and cleaned them up. But someone said dishwasher and at the time I really didn't care if it worked it was an experiment! If you at least split the case apart it'll dry faster too.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5126396


Meh


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Meh
> 
> View attachment 5126408


Looks like perfect hammock weather!! In the shade of course...

I'm headed out for some sun therapy now, but it's only about 54 degrees. A little chilly for this time of year!


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 30, 2022)

Afternoon WnB friends  

I remember (12-13 years ago) diving into the pool with my phone and that one I put on the dash of a truck for a few days . I also remember putting my clothes into dryer and heard a clunking noise and thought to my self there shouldn’t be anything in there doing that . Then I remembered my phone . That one I hung right above my fire place for the night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Meh
> 
> View attachment 5126408


Trade please


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Trade please View attachment 5126421View attachment 5126422


Ouch Jeff!


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

I just drank some blue shroom juice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch Jeff!


All week longgot to love spring time lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

Where is the crying emoji


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is the crying emoji


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2022)

New toy


----------



## JustRolling (Apr 30, 2022)

Trip out on this stereogram 3d pic . Who here can see it ?


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5126430


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All week longgot to love spring time lol


Looks about like our weather....and it'll go from this to 80's over night, and roast all our asses! 

I did get the front grass cut and trimmed, and got the spare bedroom cleaned out for my new roomy. Tomorrow is moving day. We should have moved last Sunday as planned...I felt a lot better then, oddly enough!

At least I'll lose a few pounds because my appetite is also gone...On the force feed mode.


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How is your afterglow holding up?


Still glowy


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5126456


HAAAA


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2022)

Morning






Might hit 69° today! You know what I'm doing........yard work! Still no bugs  

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning tribe


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning tribe


Morning how you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning how you doing?


Sleepy dude, you?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

@curious2garden no beach today. It’s closed until Wednesday for renovations.
Water temperature out at the bouy is 78 so it should be warmer and nice at the shore.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

Where is everyone?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sleepy dude, you?
> View attachment 5126843


Great! Only clouds in the sky I put there......Burned one in the sun on the deck. It's already shorts weather........better change out of my jammies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2022)

Good morning, happy Sunday


----------



## shnkrmn (May 1, 2022)

Bacon and coffee is on. Light drizzle and breezy. I am ready to strike a blow for the people. Happy May Day


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2022)

Rain here too  it’s been so nice these past few days


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2022)

Came back up to Mammoth a day early, winds are still howling.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2022)

Moving day here...No rain forecast but it could be a few degrees warmer, but at least it's not snowing!!!! This is going to be a killer day....Ugh!!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2022)

…and Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Came back up to Mammoth a day early, winds are still howling.


still have snow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Moving day here...No rain forecast but it could be a few degrees warmer, but at least it's not snowing!!!! This is going to be a killer day....Ugh!!


Are you all recovered? Sorry havent been around much lately.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

Next up, GT, hopefully this week.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you all recovered? Sorry havent been around much lately.


Hey hey Wasssup


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> still have snow?


Yep, probably go through June.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey hey Wasssup


We finally finished our patio yesterday. Summer can start any time.


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Next up, GT, hopefully this week.


GT?

Gang Therapy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Yep, probably go through June.
> View attachment 5126873


A lot! Is it man made?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> GT?
> 
> Gang Therapy?
> 
> ...


Golden teacher grasshopper


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where is everyone?


Good morning, I slept in. I may need to weeble out and drag my lime tree in. It's blowing again.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Came back up to Mammoth a day early, winds are still howling.


Just think you could have stayed home and helped me drag my lime tree in and out of my house  I hope it slows down and you get some good runs in.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I slept in. I may need to weeble out and drag my lime tree in. It's blowing again.


North wind is supposed to kick in today again, blowing 10-20, gusts to 25 or so. Supposed to hit mid 80's also. The Mrs will become Mr Hyde again.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)

Drank the rest of the blue juice HA


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Drank the rest of the blue juice HA


Remember to keep your hands and arms inside the ride all the time the ride is in motion


----------



## shnkrmn (May 1, 2022)

I am about to consign two big ripe plants to the compost heap. Thought I would dry them in the same room as grow tent. Big mistake! Huge buds all with mold at the core. Ugh. What a waste. I have too much on hand anyway but wasted work time and kilowatts. Lesson learned.


----------



## JustRolling (May 1, 2022)

Morning TNT friends 

I’ve got one bean that spouted and the others I can see some getting ready to push up through  . Let’s hope for baby girls !


----------



## shnkrmn (May 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am about to consign two big ripe plants to the compost heap. Thought I would dry them in the same room as grow tent. Big mistake! Huge buds all with mold at the core. Ugh. What a waste. I have too much on hand anyway but wasted work time and kilowatts. Lesson learned.


This is what I need to get control of lol


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This is what I need to get control of lolView attachment 5126960


I have the opposite problem.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you all recovered? Sorry havent been around much lately.


No unfortunately. I feel worse in week 2 than I did week one, but I guess that is common. Mainly just drained of energy. I thought it was going to kill me helping my friend move today...luckily there was a bunch of help. He took everyone out for lunch after...I said no thanks and came right home to the sofa.....and dabs and coffee, lol


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2022)

I just realized it is May 1st....Yeah!! I survived another winter...barely though.

Time to setup my patio too. First I need to move my birdfeeders. I have everything from skunks to wild turkeys eating the seeds and pooping a;; over, and a raccoon has mastered sliding the grease trap out of my new grill and licking it clean every few days. Gonna have to give him a surprise, like some hot peppers.

And today I grabbed a moving blanket out of the garage, and a bunch of seed shells dumped out...Some critter had a nice soft little nest. I think I may cut wayyyy back on bird feeding. It's not really good for them either I'm finding out.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 1, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This is what I need to get control of lolView attachment 5126960


I run about 10% humidity year around. I got Powdery Mildew once. I was heartbroken. It was some genetics I needed (seeded crop). So I used Regalia. It got me through and I got the seeds but I didn't smoke any of it. Sorry you had to toss that, ouch.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2022)

Went to the park to walk, and I barely made it back to my car, and I was soaking wet. I had to cut it short and sit on a bench for a few minutes even. I'm guessing my oxygen level is a little low....I have some minor chest pain too, and congestion is back....WTF!! 

It was a good excuse not to cook tonight though, and I stopped and got a great pizza on my way home.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

Coffee and a bowl who is in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

I'll even put a cherry on top


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Went to the park to walk, and I barely made it back to my car, and I was soaking wet. I had to cut it short and sit on a bench for a few minutes even. I'm guessing my oxygen level is a little low....I have some minor chest pain too, and congestion is back....WTF!!
> 
> It was a good excuse not to cook tonight though, and I stopped and got a great pizza on my way home.


Keep moving and plan with seating on your trips. Fighting with circulation losses in my lower half. Glad I gave cigs up. I still force myself to inhale deeper and hold it longer for the good I hope it is doing. Get mad and you'll keep kicking you. Best of health to you.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Keep moving and plan with seating on your trips. Fighting with circulation losses in my lower half. Glad I gave cigs up. I still force myself to inhale deeper and hold it longer for the good I hope it is doing. Get mad and you'll keep kicking you. Best of health to you.


Damn, I know you have had quite a struggle. Definitely good you gave up ciggs, and I'm so glad I did too! Hopefully we both bounce back here soon!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I know you have had quite a struggle. Definitely good you gave up ciggs, and I'm so glad I did too! Hopefully we both bounce back here soon!!


Here's to bouncing. We break when too rigid. And we have yet leave. No going back. Only forward. You sound like you are trying and know. Just motivate. Be it to water a plant or 20. Or just to let he dog out. Move it or lose it thing. Sincere best wishes. 

TY for your awareness of me. I'm 5 months past the doctors thoughts. And getting stronger. Watch the pills they try to feed you. Will kill you by placating you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5127223


Gotta type your musical interludes. Grr.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Gotta type your musical interludes. Grr.


You said your issues was the lower half so that means your fingers are fine lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

And be for you give me to much shit brain is damaged so I get a pass right he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And be for you give me to much shit brain is damaged so I get a pass right he he he ha ha ha he


Ye be needing a noodle kneading?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ye be needing a noodle kneading?


Ramen?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ramen?


Raymond will be here shortly. Seems his watch only displays time in Spanish. So a bit tardy always. Still will groom and massage your cup to the epitome of noodles as seen on TV. Just $19 a month.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

Get your fingers ready


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

And now that sheeple have banter over the trough in the morn. I wish a good night and great day tomorrow. I know I'll be smiling as my ears ring to an almost burning sensation as I'm detested and berated. Good stuff. As I gave the the stranded a means to reach out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

Well then I will dine a lone rest well my friend


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2022)

It's already fucking May. May 2022. Isn't that crazy???


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 2, 2022)

Shhh... I think they're still sleeping. 

Good morning 
   

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shhh... I think they're still sleeping.
> 
> Good morning
> 
> ...


I’m proud of you and happy for you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m proud of you and happy for you.


 
Thanks sister. 

It's been quite the ride... speaking of rides, you get yours pimped out yet?

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks sister.
> 
> It's been quite the ride... speaking of rides, you get yours pimped out yet?
> 
> SH420


Perry sticker and dispensary stickers so far 
I’m just tearing up the house with it now lol scaring the animals.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Happy Dabby Monday 
Hawaiian Haze btw


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Here’s a Monday tip he








Why does my butthole itch? 13 causes and how to remedy an itchy anus


Anal itching is a common condition that can be caused by diarrhea, hemmorhoids, and even parasitic pinworms.




www.insider.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Morning






42° and overcast right now. Should get another 10° by the afternoon......then rain. Bugs started late afternoon yesterday......99% of the spring yard work is done  

How's everyone doing on this great Monday morning?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful thanks.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Been dabbing Hawaiian Haze but I’m about to nap zzzz


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here’s a Monday tip he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

HAZE
Can’t sleep


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Thinking about Naomi Judd


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

I get so confused on the scroll jumping around. Sends me three days back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I get so confused on the scroll jumping around. Sends me three days back.


Anything good happen three days ago?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anything good happen three days ago?


You miss everything


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You miss everything


Late to my own funeral.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

I’m thinking she commented suicide. I know it sucks but anyone who’s been seriously depressed has been there.
Sorry for the family.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You miss everything


You did LG


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anything good happen three days ago?


Mushies


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m thinking she commented suicide. I know it sucks but anyone who’s been seriously depressed has been there.
> Sorry for the family.


She did.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She did.


I believe it


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mushies


I saw! This is the hallucinogenic thread now.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw! This is the hallucinogenic thread now.


After enough dabs I start hallucinating lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Went to the park to walk, and I barely made it back to my car, and I was soaking wet. I had to cut it short and sit on a bench for a few minutes even. I'm guessing my oxygen level is a little low....I have some minor chest pain too, and congestion is back....WTF!!
> 
> It was a good excuse not to cook tonight though, and I stopped and got a great pizza on my way home.







__





Loading…






www.amazon.com





Consider getting one of these. I wouldn't be without mine. Further you pushed too hard, physically. You're in a negative nitrogen balance so prioritize eating proteins and not pushing exercise while healing. You need to build back tissues you lost while ill.


----------



## JustRolling (May 2, 2022)

Morning everyone . @Paul Drake what did you end up for a chair . Do y have any


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw! This is the hallucinogenic thread now.


Good song.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> After enough dabs I start hallucinating lol


LOL never had that reaction. On the old school sativas I used to get I'd get some colorful scintillation at the periphery but never a full on hallucination. Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those are great. 

My wife is dealing with long covid. She's been getting winded fast. I wanted her to check her O2 yesterday but we just stopped doing yard work and called it a day.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Morning everyone . @Paul Drake what did you end up for a chair . Do y have any View attachment 5127333


It’s beautiful damnit!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL never had that reaction. On the old school sativas I used to get I'd get some colorgul scintillation at the periphery but never a full on hallucination. Good morning


Hey ya good morning BooBoo


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah those are great.
> 
> My wife is dealing with long covid. She's been getting winded fast. I wanted her to check her O2 yesterday but we just stopped doing yard work and called it a day.


Wife checks it frequently with pneumonia but she’s all better, mostly.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I get so confused on the scroll jumping around. Sends me three days back.


Or 3 shrooms back I daresay. Good morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Gotta nap. I need these


----------



## JustRolling (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s beautiful damnit!View attachment 5127339


Looks like Quantum to me . Just gave one of those away back in December. I actually got it for free off of CL and wasn’t expecting it only having like 3 miles on it and was never outside . Even had all the tags on it .


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gotta nap. I need theseView attachment 5127340


Mens's?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5127356


You starting to feel old yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You starting to feel old yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2022)

Yesterday’s wind died off by 11:00,

today, maybe not


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Yesterday’s wind died off by 11:00,
> View attachment 5127363
> today, maybe not


We had a north wind to 15 yesterday, 80 degrees. Today it is a south wind supposed to be 74. I don't remember a time when the winds switched back and forth every day for a week. Strange weather. The east slope of the Sierra's is supposed to get extreme winds, they were talking 100 MPH at the peaks.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> HAZE
> Can’t sleep


That's me lately....Up again at 5 am....I need more than 5 hours of sleep...like 9 hours is my number!!


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's me lately....Up again at 5 am....I need more than 5 hours of sleep...like 9 hours is my number!!


I was up a 4 for no apparent reason.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Any recommendations on good outdoor bluetooth speakers? Need to be black and mount on a 3.5" wide square pole.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any recommendations on good outdoor bluetooth speakers? Need to be black and mount on a 89 mm wide square pole.


fify


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any recommendations on good outdoor bluetooth speakers? Need to be black and mount on a 3.5" wide square pole.


 coffee to you all and once again have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mens's?


Don’t know, don’t care


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Wife took the dog to the vet. Eat shrooms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t know, don’t care


Since you're rolling in all that arm dough . you should take a look at ugg slippers. They're insanely comfortable!


https://www.ugg.com/ca/womens-slippers/


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> coffee to you all and once again have a great day and a better night View attachment 5127397


Need to be able to mount permanently outdoors.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife took the dog to the vet. Eat shrooms.View attachment 5127398


Did the dog eat shrooms or is there another reason for the vet? I hope she's better either way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to be able to mount permanently outdoors.


Oops my bad lol


----------



## JustRolling (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to be able to mount permanently outdoors.



These look nice depending how much you want to pay . 


https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Waterproof-Bluetooth-Outdoor-PDWR62BTBK/dp/B01954Q5BO/ref=sr_1_9?crid=2POYDKUJLSCKE&keywords=patio%2Bwireless%2Bspeakers%2Bwith%2Bbluetooth&qid=1651503511&sprefix=Patiowireless%2Bspeakers%2Caps%2C1163&sr=8-9&th=1


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since you're rolling in all that arm dough . you should take a look at ugg slippers. They're insanely comfortable!
> 
> 
> https://www.ugg.com/ca/womens-slippers/


I would never pay that!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

I use these because I can pair them and move them where I want and they sound awesome


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did the dog eat shrooms or is there another reason for the vet? I hope she's better either way.


She’s getting her nails done, no fear sweetheart.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this Monday.....hope u guys/gals had a good weekend....

my weekend, well it started with me taking my truck to get fixed, fresh water pump radiator and such. Got the chicken wire wrapped around the porch and got the mystery males i found pulled and that soil reclaimed. I also started cracked new mysteries too. The garden is coming in great, cherry tomatoes are filling the bush, so are my other ones, the corn is growing, my okra is coming in. I also revived a couple of old plants someone gave us, it's amazing what happens when you just water them....sheesh. I'm currently moving my Rosemary to pots, so i found spots for them, just need to dig hole and transplant. Short story, i got a lot of shit done and started...

well woke up this morning to a cool 71F and we had rain last night too......high today 86F, and from the outlook rest of the week here comes the lower 90's, 95F on mothers day, wait, what?

pot of fresh coffee started, so warm ups coming

now to get some breakfast in me, and get this day going......


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s getting her nails done, no fear sweetheart.


Ahhh good! It scared me, thanks.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh good! It scared me, thanks.


I would let you know over there if she got hurt.But she sleeps in the bed all day. Little baby just had to go get her nails done. My wife loves her more than me. It works out pretty good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> These look nice depending how much you want to pay .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Waterproof-Bluetooth-Outdoor-PDWR62BTBK/dp/B01954Q5BO/ref=sr_1_9?crid=2POYDKUJLSCKE&keywords=patio%2Bwireless%2Bspeakers%2Bwith%2Bbluetooth&qid=1651503511&sprefix=Patiowireless%2Bspeakers%2Caps%2C1163&sr=8-9&th=1


That mount would work! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I would never pay that!





BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this Monday.....hope u guys/gals had a good weekend....
> 
> my weekend, well it started with me taking my truck to get fixed, fresh water pump radiator and such. Got the chicken wire wrapped around the porch and got the mystery males i found pulled and that soil reclaimed. I also started cracked new mysteries too. The garden is coming in great, cherry tomatoes are filling the bush, so are my other ones, the corn is growing, my okra is coming in. I also revived a couple of old plants someone gave us, it's amazing what happens when you just water them....sheesh. I'm currently moving my Rosemary to pots, so i found spots for them, just need to dig hole and transplant. Short story, i got a lot of shit done and started...
> 
> ...


Yelp is it the fact that its water cooled and that it's not air-cooled that you didn't do it yourself????he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That mount would work! Thanks for the link.


Hey hey Tampa Bay vs Toronto wooooo go LIGHTENING


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

??????? Why it do that


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I use these because I can pair them and move them where I want and they sound awesome View attachment 5127399


I have the wonderboom, pretty much the same thing. I'm looking for something that's always there and ready to go. I lose that little speaker all the time. 









Ultimate Ears WONDERBOOM 2 - Portable Mini Bluetooth Speaker


Durable ultra-portable bluetooth speaker with 360-degree big sound, 2 tone designs, Waterproof / Dustproof IP67, Floatable, 13 hour battery life, A2DPP, 33m mobile playback range, 2 year warranty




www.ultimateears.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ??????? Why it do that


idk


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I would never pay that!


I highly recommend. I absolutely love mine:


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey hey Tampa Bay vs Toronto wooooo go LIGHTENING


I heard that the bluejays have a good team this year.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yelp is it the fact that its water cooled and that it's not air-cooled that you didn't do it yourself????he he he ha ha ha he he he


true, it was friend of mine looking for work near where i live, so i gave him the job to do it, especially since i don't have the dealings to do it at the house, at the shop yeah but i didn't have access to it....plus he's a nice guy and treats people well...


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I highly recommend. I absolutely love mine:
> View attachment 5127404


I’m in Florida ladies


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Nutbags


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m in Florida ladies


I'm in the Mojave desert  Beach day?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true, it was friend of mine looking for work near where i live, so i gave him the job to do it, especially since i don't have the dealings to do it at the house, at the shop yeah but i didn't have access to it....plus he's a nice guy and treats people well...


Very cool  we all get by with a little help from our friends


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Tripn


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I would never pay that!


I have a pair of Sketchers slippers I lived in all winter and they are still going strong....or maybe they are just smelling strong 









BOBS Too Cozy - Winter's End | SKECHERS


Shop the BOBS Too Cozy - Winter's End at Skechers. Every product filled with innovative and exclusive Skechers comfort technologies.




www.skechers.com


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in the Mojave desert  Beach day?


Big lizard


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a pair of Sketchers slippers I lived in all winter and they are still going strong....or maybe they are just smelling strong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tripn


Hehehe I should go


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool  we all get by with a little help from our friends


yeah we do, plus i got the parts through the shop, and he's only charging me $300 to do the job...so there's that....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Can't argue with that 


BudmanTX said:


> yeah we do, plus i got the parts through the shop, and he's only charging me $300 to do the job...so there's that....


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Big lizard


Haven't seen many of those but I've seen a few of these:


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can't argue with that


nope sure can't


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can't argue with that


Well wait a minute I got one question is it a Ford


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well wait a minute I got one question is it a Ford


yep, Ranger Sport model 3.0


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Haven't seen many of those but I've seen a few of these:
> View attachment 5127412


Awesome pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, Ranger Sport model 3.0


Well in that case out of professional courtesy I will refrain from commenting lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome pic thanks for sharing


yeah that was, beautiful animals but extremely deadly, that's another thing gearing up down this direction too....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well in that case out of professional courtesy I will refrain from commenting lol


lol...i know, i know....lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5127413


FYI for anyone else doing a Japanese engine swap on their Honda. The crank pulley from a Japanese engine doesn't work with the crankshaft sensor in an American engine. So, FYI, keep your old crank pulley


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Haven't seen many of those but I've seen a few of these:
> View attachment 5127412


Very cool


----------



## Paul Drake (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FYI for anyone else doing a Japanese engine swap on their Honda. The crank pulley from a Japanese engine doesn't work with the crankshaft sensor in an American engine. So, FYI, keep your old crank pulley


Good to know thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I heard that the bluejays have a good team this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


oh he's real alright.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh he's real alright.
> 
> View attachment 5127414



KaBoom says, come at me bro!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-kind-of-hash-was-this.1073940/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FYI for anyone else doing a Japanese engine swap on their Honda. The crank pulley from a Japanese engine doesn't work with the crankshaft sensor in an American engine. So, FYI, keep your old crank pulley


I'm sensing a touchy situation here lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-kind-of-hash-was-this.1073940/


yeah i just read it


----------



## JustRolling (May 2, 2022)

Two more beans popped up last night and just digging down to see the others they’re all cracked open but two . One is Meltdown from @BobBitchen ( I still have hope ) and the other was planted couple days later from the small plant from last year . I can’t tell you what the strain is but it knocks me out .

so I planted 4 Meltdown’s and 2 Honeybee’s from Bob . Much thanks again  . Hopefully if things go right I’m going to try to grow his other beans indoors .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Two more beans popped up last night and just digging down to see the others they’re all cracked open but two . One is Meltdown from @BobBitchen ( I still have hope ) and the other was planted couple days later from the small plant from last year . I can’t tell you what the strain is but it knocks me out .
> 
> so I planted 4 Meltdown’s and 2 Honeybee’s from Bob . Much thanks again View attachment 5127445 . Hopefully if things go right I’m going to try to grow his other beans indoors .


Awesome congratulations


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Two more beans popped up last night and just digging down to see the others they’re all cracked open but two . One is Meltdown from @BobBitchen ( I still have hope ) and the other was planted couple days later from the small plant from last year . I can’t tell you what the strain is but it knocks me out .
> 
> so I planted 4 Meltdown’s and 2 Honeybee’s from Bob . Much thanks again View attachment 5127445 . Hopefully if things go right I’m going to try to grow his other beans indoors .


You're going to love meltdown. Probably my best grow and very nice smoke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5127417
> KaBoom says, come at me bro!


Where is that from? I could only find KaBoom the gargoyle.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is that from? I could only find KaBoom the gargoyle.
> 
> View attachment 5127466


Looks like the Jet Hawks  




__





jethawks mascot - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is that from? I could only find KaBoom the gargoyle.
> 
> View attachment 5127466


Minor league baseball team the Jethawks


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Minor league baseball team the Jethawks


Minors? Blue jays are pretty badass... like magpies on amphetamines.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> These look nice depending how much you want to pay .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Waterproof-Bluetooth-Outdoor-PDWR62BTBK/dp/B01954Q5BO/ref=sr_1_9?crid=2POYDKUJLSCKE&keywords=patio%2Bwireless%2Bspeakers%2Bwith%2Bbluetooth&qid=1651503511&sprefix=Patiowireless%2Bspeakers%2Caps%2C1163&sr=8-9&th=1


Look like all these type of speakers require power  I was hoping for rechargeable, I might have to stick with a portable bluetooth speaker.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look like all these type of speakers require power  I was hoping for rechargeable, I might have to stick with a portable bluetooth speaker.


have u thought about the blue tooth soundbar....i have one that's fully rechargeable and mobile too.....js


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is that from? I could only find KaBoom the gargoyle.
> 
> View attachment 5127466











Lancaster JetHawks - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.

Ex JetHawks


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look like all these type of speakers require power  I was hoping for rechargeable, I might have to stick with a portable bluetooth speaker.


I'm very fond of these:




__





Loading…






www.amazon.com


----------



## shnkrmn (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look like all these type of speakers require power  I was hoping for rechargeable, I might have to stick with a portable bluetooth speaker.


I was wondering about that so didn't offer any suggestions. I have no power on my deck so I just use a portable speaker. I used to think I was an audiophile but I am clearly wrong. Enough volume to annoy the neighbors is only goal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm very fond of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the route I'm going. I like the tiki torch idea too.



BudmanTX said:


> have u thought about the blue tooth soundbar....i have one that's fully rechargeable and mobile too.....js


That's what I have now, I was just thinking something a little more hi-tech and integrated. 



shnkrmn said:


> I was wondering about that so didn't offer any suggestions. I have no power on my deck so I just use a portable speaker. I used to think I was an audiophile but I am clearly wrong. Enough volume to annoy the neighbors is only goal.


I do have power, the problem is the power bricks aren't waterproof and they would have to be exposed.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm very fond of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saved...........don't tell my wife


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look like all these type of speakers require power  I was hoping for rechargeable, I might have to stick with a portable bluetooth speaker.


I use a JBL Charge 3 out on the deck.


It has a power bank built in and can recharge your phone while in use.





__





JBL CHARGE | PORTABLE BLUETOOTH SPEAKERS


JBL brand




www.jbl.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he wait for it


----------



## shnkrmn (May 2, 2022)

Squishy squish


----------



## shnkrmn (May 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Squishy squish
> View attachment 5127510


Second press


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Second press
> View attachment 5127511


how are you liking that e-straw


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha he View attachment 5127506wait for it


Brownie mix?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> how are you liking that e-straw


It gets gooey inside pretty fast but that might be user error, err overuse! It's very easy to adjust temp and whatnot. I have not taken it out of the house lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brownie mix?


I was hoping for pure keif.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was hoping for pure keif.


Me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It gets gooey inside pretty fast but that might be user error, err overuse! It's very easy to adjust temp and whatnot. I have not taken it out of the house lol.


Is it easy to clean? I have to order some more tips for my straw, two isn't enough.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It gets gooey inside pretty fast but that might be user error, err overuse! It's very easy to adjust temp and whatnot. I have not taken it out of the house lol.


Have you tried one like this?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2022)

Yes, pure kief...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Indian Oakleaf Butterfly


Kallima inachus, the orange oakleaf, Indian oakleaf or dead leaf, is a nymphalid butterfly found in Tropical Asia from India to Japan.With wings closed, it c...




www.youtube.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, pure kief...


Now you need a press


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brownie mix?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Now you need a press



Like this???


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5127515


What do I win?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Like this???
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127516


Exactly lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do I win?


A brownie?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A brownie?


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2022)

My friend has a blood oxygen meter and I just checked mine....85% the first reading and 86% the 2nd. He has Covid too and his was at 95%.

No wonder I feel like dog doo.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My friend has a blood oxygen meter and I just checked mine....85% the first reading and 86% the 2nd. He has Covid too and his was at 95%.
> 
> No wonder I feel like dog doo.


Make sure you keep checking it. If it stays in the mid 80's make sure your doctor knows tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

And the munchies have hit


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2022)

Just watched one of the new Ozark episodes....Juicy shit!!

Praying I can sleep more than a few hours!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Good morning, lucky Toronto especially…
Wife’s cruise is coming up and I’m getting nervous.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the munchies have hit View attachment 5127633


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Morning






Overcast and wet today. Happy taco Tuesday.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, can I have one now? Please?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Yes


Damn it! Missed the bus


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5127799


+Rep


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Airfried pb and j sandwich sounds good


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just watched one of the new Ozark episodes....Juicy shit!!
> 
> Praying I can sleep more than a few hours!!


Love that show, that blonde chick is badass!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning, lucky Toronto especially…
> Wife’s cruise is coming up and I’m getting nervous.


What did I miss?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What did I miss?


Nothing but winning. Toronto won.

How are you Zigazoo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing but winning. Toronto won.
> 
> How are you Zigazoo?


Ah, I don't watch baseball. 

I'm doing good, finally recovered from the weekend, lots of rain coming today. 

How are you?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah, I don't watch baseball.
> 
> I'm doing good, finally recovered from the weekend, lots of rain coming today.
> 
> How are you?


Didn’t I tell you to get extra tips?

I’m ok thanks for asking. We both have itchy allergy noses.

Perry time.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah, I don't watch baseball.
> 
> I'm doing good, finally recovered from the weekend, lots of rain coming today.
> 
> How are you?


I think It's soccer  


Fingers and hands hurting? I always get that after a long sanding project.


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2022)

Another rough night...Awake at 4 am. 

The good news is my blood oxygen was up to 91% before bed, and 98% this morning.

I think with a few nights normal sleep I'd feel ok. I'm going for a little more exercise today.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Another rough night...Awake at 4 am.
> 
> The good news is my blood oxygen was up to 91% before bed, and 98% this morning.
> 
> I think with a few nights normal sleep I'd feel ok. I'm going for a little more exercise today.


I thought you were supposed to rest?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t I tell you to get extra tips?
> 
> I’m ok thanks for asking. We both have itchy allergy noses.
> 
> Perry time.View attachment 5127811


Allergies are just starting here too. You taking anything for it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think It's soccer
> 
> 
> Fingers and hands hurting? I always get that after a long sanding project.


Yea I don't watch that either. I did read that we made it to the world cup for the first time. 

It was my shoulders mainly, ten hours of sanding was too much. I'm going back to the gym today after a six day hiatus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah, I don't watch baseball.


That confirms to me that you are a good person


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Allergies are just starting here too. You taking anything for it?


Nothing, I want the histamines out so I don’t use antihistamines.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Just cleaned perry the bong with alcohol and there’s not a spot on it. And it’s full of ice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing, I want the histamines out so I don’t use antihistamines.


Flonase is a corticosteroid


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That confirms to me that you are a good person


You don't like baseball either? I'm a few blocks from Rogers Center. I would go see a live game with friends, that's more fun than staring at a TV.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flonase is a corticosteroid


Get some bee pollen


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get some bee pollen


Local is best.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

Mornin, it's Tuesday so there must be a north wind blowing, well look at that, it is. Only up to 10 mph at the moment. I need more coffee.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flonase is a corticosteroid


I don’t know what that is.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get some bee pollen


Local honey.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta be local for best help


Nephew raises them here


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I don't watch that either. I did read that we made it to the world cup for the first time.
> 
> It was my shoulders mainly, ten hours of sanding was too much. I'm going back to the gym today after a six day hiatus.


Ouch 10 hours is a lot.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Local honey.


Yum


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ouch 10 hours is a lot.


What’s sanding?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

Oh like sanding furniture? Damn that’s a long time.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

I think I need pancakes this morning, with pnut butter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t know what that is.


It's an allergy spray that's not antihistamine based. 





__





Flonase Allergy Relief


Find out how Flonase Allergy Relief delivers prescription strength in an over-the-counter formula. Discover how Flonase can relieve your allergy symptoms.




www.flonase.com


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

This is Barbie’s med


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't like baseball either? I'm a few blocks from Rogers Center. I would go see a live game with friends, that's more fun than staring at a TV.


Baseball is much like golf for me - I just don't see the point of watching it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ouch 10 hours is a lot.





Paul Drake said:


> Oh like sanding furniture? Damn that’s a long time.


It probably didn't need that much. It's Mennonite and they don't use modern power tools so there was a lot of tool marks that I wanted sanded off.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Baseball is much like golf for me - I just don't see the point of watching it.


Helps with naps


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This is Barbie’s medView attachment 5127838


That's not OTC, I wouldn't mess with that without talking to your doctor


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Baseball is much like golf for me - I just don't see the point of watching it.




But... America and apple pie!


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Baseball is much like golf for me - I just don't see the point of watching it.


Zactly, a perfect game is when nothing happens, it's the opposite of B ball.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It probably didn't need that much. It's Mennonite and they don't use modern power tools so there was a lot of tool marks that I wanted sanded off.


To bad you didn't have a palm sander. It would have made the flat sections easier. Sometimes the tool marks look good.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5127841
> 
> But... America and apple pie!


Mmmmmmm apple pie


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> To bad you didn't have a palm sander. It would have made the flat sections easier. Sometimes the tool marks look good.


We bought two Ryobi palm sanders. It was completely unfinished and some spots took a lot of work. The arms are held together with 1" dowels and they stuck out of the furniture by like a 1/4"... just took forever to get them flat.


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought you were supposed to rest?


mild exercise is good...like a walk or puttering around in my garage organizing maybe. I think that what I need to be able to sleep more normal.


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't like baseball either? I'm a few blocks from Rogers Center. I would go see a live game with friends, that's more fun than staring at a TV.


Only of you drink a beer every inning  I don't like baseball either but also live near a stadium....It was fun on a sunny day back when I liked beer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2022)

Question how do you tell which game is more boring flip a quarter heads you lose Tails I win????????


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Only of you drink a beer every inning  I don't like baseball either but also live near a stadium....It was fun on a sunny day back when I liked beer.


Can't forget hotdogs! I like watching redbulltv on apple tv. They have some crazy X sports


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought two Ryobi palm sanders. It was completely unfinished and some spots took a lot of work. The arms are held together with 1" dowels and they stuck out of the furniture by like a 1/4"... just took forever to get them flat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127842


Then a flush cut saw first would have been nice on those.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We bought two Ryobi palm sanders. It was completely unfinished and some spots took a lot of work. The arms are held together with 1" dowels and they stuck out of the furniture by like a 1/4"... just took forever to get them flat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127842


Must be the wrong kind of Mennonites. Methonites?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Must be the wrong kind of Mennonites. Methonites?


I was trying to save a few bucks. They would have oil finished it for another $500


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

It rubs the oil on it's wood.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

Morning all...how's it going.....

yeah yeah...woke up to a mild 72F this morning and humid AF....damn......high today 89F......looks like this weekend is gonna be out first century mark or at least close....you know what that mean....i'm staying indoors....

already dealing with customers, but i do have warm ups...js

alright had to skip breakfast this morning so.....on to lunch.....thinking chicken fingers, gravey and fries later...hmmmm


----------



## shnkrmn (May 3, 2022)

I would take the century. It's 45 and windy and overcast here for the trifecta.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was trying to save a few bucks. They would have oil finished it for another $500


Yak oil, polyurethane all the way! I have looms finished 30 years ago in a good quality poly that look like the day they were finished. Love my DeWalt ROS, sigh. 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 3, 2022)

I was thinking an oil finish would highlight uneven surface finish where poly just makes everything smoother and nice. But I'm not an expert.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I would take the century. It's 45 and windy and overcast here for the trifecta.



Web of lies and deceit. It's still blowing here!


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yak oil, polyurethane all the way! I have looms finished 30 years ago in a good quality poly that look like the day they were finished. Love my DeWalt ROS, sigh.
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Mornin.
60 degrees here, NW wind gusts to 17 MPH.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yak oil, polyurethane all the way! I have looms finished 30 years ago in a good quality poly that look like the day they were finished. Love my DeWalt ROS, sigh.
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Never used yak oil. But I do like a good tung rub


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2022)

Pain and rainy


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2022)

I got a lot done out in my garage, and even removed the plow from the ATV....So expect a big snowstorm any day now  I fired up the Honda motorcycle and took a spin around the driveway. I didn't take it out on the road even once last year, and instead put nearly 500 miles on my e-bicycle. That thing is a blast. Just debating on building another one.

It wants to rain here too, but not supposed too until night time. 

The pressure is on...The closing is scheduled for Monday on my little house I co-own, and he still has quite a bit of loose ends to clean up, like the garage and shed and a few closets....More than he realizes, but he'll make it, with me barking daily 

I do believe it's dab time!!


----------



## JustRolling (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2022)

Starting to smell good


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2022)

This


In this


I might need a fork


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2022)

Steak taco looks so good rice and vegetable soup home made


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

Morning






Happy May the fourth hump day!

Rain all day and 50°.........bugs started.....this will make it worse  I hate bugs. 

What's going on?


----------



## Offmymeds (May 4, 2022)

G'morning


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never used yak oil. But I do like a good tung rub


Commas and I have a fraught relationship. Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Commas and I have a fraught relationship. Good morning


I even looked it up and all I found was yak butter lol never heard of it. I just tung oiled my outdoor tool handles before all the yard work started. They look good.....nicest shovel around lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I even looked it up and all I found was yak butter lol never heard of it. I just tung oiled my outdoor tool handles before all the yard work started. They look good.....nicest shovel around lol


Yak , oil! I prefer polyurethane and I use it on almost everything. If I have to use oil on a cutting board I use Black Walnut.

Hopefully this better conveys my sentiment.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yak , oil! I prefer polyurethane and I use it on almost everything. If I have to use oil on a cutting board I use Black Walnut.
> 
> Hopefully this better conveys my sentiment.


LOL that makes more sense  

I like oil finishes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

Good morning





.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL that makes more sense
> 
> I like oil finishes.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I make the time.....people pay a lot of money for it


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


My dog refuses to go for walks when it's raining... he's very fragile lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dog refuses to go for walks when it's raining... he's very fragile lol.


This one works better then lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This one works better then lol
> View attachment 5128320


I drag him out do to his business. No pooping in the house.


----------



## DCcan (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drag him out do to his business. No pooping in the house.


I had one dog get sick and poop, the other dog was more disguted than me.
She made it very clear who the perpetrator was, looking over her shoulder and making faces.


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2022)

OMG, I am back from the land of the ill. 8-9 hours of sleep. I worked til 8 pm last night, then cooked a good dinner....Seemed like I had endless energy.

So strange, it was like someone flipped a switch yesterday afternoon, and it was 2 weeks ago today I tested positive for Covid. I think (knock on wood) it is all over!! That is some nasty, nasty shit...I can definitely see how people die from it!

It's rainy cool and gloomy and I still feel great....Hoping it lasts.

Oh I did dabs all day yesterday too...and least 8-10 dabs...plus vaping weed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had one dog get sick and poop, the other dog was more disguted than me.
> She made it very clear who the perpetrator was, looking over her shoulder and making faces.


If he's left home by himself for too long he'll do it in the laundry room on the linoleum floor. I get that guilty look as soon as I come home... I give him a treat since it's not his fault that he couldn't get outside.


----------



## DCcan (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If he's left home by himself for too long he'll do it in the laundry room on the linoleum floor. I get that guilty look as soon as I come home... I give him a treat since it's not his fault that he couldn't get outside.


I felt horrible for the old dog, he had an alleric reaction to new food.
He hadn't done that since he was 7 weeks old, he was despondent over it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> and least 8-10 dabs.


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Not all at once though....2 at a time, throughout the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I felt horrible for the old dog, he had an alleric reaction to new food.
> He hadn't done that since he was 7 weeks old, he was despondent over it.


Poor guy, he probably held it as long as he possibly could too.


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2022)

Looks like next week is going to be awesome too!! Like shorts weather finally!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (May 4, 2022)

Good morning! Gorgeous weather today sunny and 60s.

Those DynoMyco ads are killing me. I keep reading it as gynomyco and then my brain says uhoh.


----------



## DCcan (May 4, 2022)

I'm at home dabbin, doing paperwork and scheduling. This is fun as heck, but I'm too stoned to talk to customers now. (i'm way too cool now!)
Time for breakfast tacos and more coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like next week is going to be awesome too!! Like shorts weather finally!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128334


Mother's day is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

It's Wednesday, so there will be a south wind today. It's not starting early enough to keep the heat down though, forecast is 93. First 90 of the year.
Tomorrow it is supposed to drop 10 degrees.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's Wednesday, so there will be a south wind today. It's not starting early enough to keep the heat down though, forecast is 93. First 90 of the year.
> Tomorrow it is supposed to drop 10 degrees.
> Mornin.


Get your bikini out!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

The tv and phone are not in agreement with each other


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

Ahhh spring.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

85° here next week


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

Morning all...how everyone doing this hump day....

yeah woke up to a sticky 78F this morning, i mean you can cut the humidity with a knife, we are supposed to get rain tonight and tomorrow, and then the heat comes this weekend.....high today 89F, but this weekend weather people are thinking 101F to 103F for mothers day.....

well just started a pot to warm ups coming, already had customers this morning....

well finally i get to breakfast...time to munch....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

♡



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521654478843396096


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ♡
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521654478843396096


it's nice seeing that.....i caught a vid one time of a little boy who caught a foul, then he gave it to a little girl that wasn't to far off.....awesome jesture..


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's nice seeing that.....i caught a vid one time of a little boy who caught a foul, then he gave it to a little girl that wasn't to far off.....awesome jesture..


Playa.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's nice seeing that.....i caught a vid one time of a little boy who caught a foul, then he gave it to a little girl that wasn't to far off.....awesome jesture..


Good parenting! I loved the hug at the end.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Playa.


basically....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

no problem....

i like baseball, been to several games down here both major league and the minors...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


And the next time you see that couple on the jumbo screen it'll be him giving a ring lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

always appreciate the ball girl.....some of these catches are like  even some of the players are like 

check out the catch time slot 3:00 especaily....wow...boing boing catch...even the left fielder goes wow..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy View attachment 5128415


A poop and a nap is in your future........just remember to do those separate and you'll be good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A poop and a nap is in your future........just remember to do those separate and you'll be good


You promise lol


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy View attachment 5128415


That photo required me to cook up some bacon and make, and inhale, a BLT. I only regret not making 2 of them!

I've never tried making sausage gravy, but I should. 

Pre Covid I use to go to a breakfast buffet at the American Legion once a month, and they made it pretty damned good. That was a deal....All you can eat all kinds of breakfast food, juices and coffee for like $6. Them days are a memory!!! It'll be $12 if they re-open


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2022)

@Laughing Grass How are your girls looking? Almost done? I think we flipped about the same time. Mine have another week or so, maybe 2 some of them. 

I am really loving the Blumats...Thank you for recommending them. I kind of thought it wouldn't be worth the trouble, and really just did it because of my vacation, but it is sooo much better all around. My plants are healthier. I'm not sure why really, but they are. And you think watering by hand is no big deal, but it gets to be an almost daily thing in flower, and it IS a bit of work....especially with bad shoulders. I also have my dehumidifier elevated and that drains right into the reservoir for the Blumats, so I never have to empty that. The room is on auto pilot other than adding some water once a week or less, and a few nutes. 

Well time for a bank run. Then we are going to move another load of "stuff" from the house being sold tonight. The closing is scheduled for Monday but we aren't even going! We are going to see my attorney on Friday and pre-sign the documents, then pick up the dough afterwards Monday. Closings are extremely boring for the seller. Still have quite a bit of stuff to be cleaned up, moved out, but we are almost there. Moved 2 loads into my garage last night....I am so thankful to be feeling better!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Laughing Grass How are your girls looking? Almost done? I think we flipped about the same time. Mine have another week or so, maybe 2 some of them.
> 
> I am really loving the Blumats...Thank you for recommending them. I kind of thought it wouldn't be worth the trouble, and really just did it because of my vacation, but it is sooo much better all around. My plants are healthier. I'm not sure why really, but they are. And you think watering by hand is no big deal, but it gets to be an almost daily thing in flower, and it IS a bit of work....especially with bad shoulders. I also have my dehumidifier elevated and that drains right into the reservoir for the Blumats, so I never have to empty that. The room is on auto pilot other than adding some water once a week or less, and a few nutes.
> 
> Well time for a bank run. Then we are going to move another load of "stuff" from the house being sold tonight. The closing is scheduled for Monday but we aren't even going! We are going to see my attorney on Friday and pre-sign the documents, then pick up the dough afterwards Monday. Closings are extremely boring for the seller. Still have quite a bit of stuff to be cleaned up, moved out, but we are almost there. Moved 2 loads into my garage last night....I am so thankful to be feeling better!


I'm guessing another three weeks or so, still lots of bulking up left to go. The smell is so intense now, if I leave the cabinet open for five minutes the. whole house reeks!

Blumats have been a game changer for me too! I spend less than one hour a week, cleaning and refilling the reservoir. 

Have to share credit with @curious2garden... I was looking at a complicated pump irrigation system and she recommended blumats to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

Ready  

Go!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ready
> 
> Go!


Yuppers


----------



## Offmymeds (May 4, 2022)

Once more to the Volcano for Tropicana Cookies.

May the 4th be with you all.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 4, 2022)

Stoned


----------



## shnkrmn (May 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> StonedView attachment 5128725


Sedimentary, my dear Watson.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

Got a little fire in befor the rain tonight


----------



## shnkrmn (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

Oops I forgot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

And this is surprising how?????he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (May 4, 2022)

I love this guy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (May 5, 2022)

Morning Jeff, where's the coffee?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

Should you not be sleeping? @DCcan


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning Jeff, where's the coffee?


Haven't been to sleep yet you are going to have to wait lol just kidding here you go and a very good coffee to you


----------



## DCcan (May 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Should you not be sleeping? @DCcan


Nope, i'm an early riser. I go to bed with the sun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Nope, i'm an early riser. I go to bed with the sun.


Nothing wrong with that if you lived around here I'd ask if you worked for John Deere or Alcoa


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

Well have a great start to the day I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling see you around in a few hours hopefully lol


----------



## DCcan (May 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well have a great start to the day I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling see you around in a few hours hopefully lol


I'll keep your coffee spot warm with some headbanger dab


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

Good morning everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2022)

Good morning!










And












Mid 60°s and sunny all day! I gotta work but sun and tequila later!

What's your plans?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone


How's it going


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's it going


Pretty good, no wind so far this morning and my new orchids look great. The lime tree is also happy. How are you doing?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty good, no wind so far this morning and my new orchids look great. The lime tree is also happy. How are you doing?


Great it's a beautiful day here! I feel like doing something fun later.....maybe a short hike with the kids. The trails might still be muddy so I know they'll love it.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)

Morning


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Stuck27 (May 5, 2022)

Just and FYI .. these exist


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2022)

Sunshine and a beautiful day here too...Might even break out some shorts.

I slept 10 hours last night!! Making up for lost sleep. 

Hauled another load of crap out of the house last night. I told my buddy he is a hoarder!!!! Tonight is garbage night so we have a LOT to do there tonight....and my friends from VA. are on there way here to finish cleaning out their dads house I sold...I have to go there as well, as they are giving me a bunch of tools and stuff...including a bandsaw!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

damn....howdy neighbors......otherwise...morning

woke up to a humid 73F this morning with a south wind, yeah we had a pretty good thunder boomer hit last night, not to bad from the porch, nice light show.....high today 86F with a high chance of more rain.....after this, the temps start rising......

just made a pot, so warm up a coming

now to get some coffee in me and these potato an egg taco's.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2022)

__





Loading…






www.realtor.ca


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5128948


u too buddy


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




to rich for my blood.....


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the surrounding area like?

That's sounds expensive, although it is investment property with 10 units.
*Description*

Great Investment Opportunity! Located In The Junction Triangle In The Dovercourt Area, This Triplex Offers 10 Individual, Fully Furnished Rental Units W/ 10 Kitchenettes And 10 Full Bathrooms Half A Million Spent On Renovations; Very Spacious Separate Self-Contained Units. Fully Finished Basement With Walk Up Double Door Entry To The Back Yard. 3 Separate Hydro Meters, 3 Water Meters, 2 Ac Units; 1 Full Laundry For Shared Use In Basement; 2 Furnaces; Tool Shed In The Back Yard And Much More! Conveniently Located Close To All Amenities: Walk To Lansdowne Subway, Minutes From U Of T.**** EXTRAS **** Monthly Expenses Approx. $3262.74. Rental Income Of Approx. $15,949 Monthly & $191,388 Yearly. Cap Rate Upwards Of 4.06% ! Existing House & All Inclusions Being Sold ""As Is"".


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, that's outrageous!


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Sunshine and a beautiful day here too...Might even break out some shorts.
> 
> I slept 10 hours last night!! Making up for lost sleep.
> 
> Hauled another load of crap out of the house last night. I told my buddy he is a hoarder!!!! Tonight is garbage night so we have a LOT to do there tonight....and my friends from VA. are on there way here to finish cleaning out their dads house I sold...I have to go there as well, as they are giving me a bunch of tools and stuff...*including a bandsaw!!*


I have an 18" Delta I love dearly, enjoy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> What is the surrounding area like?
> 
> That's sounds expensive, although it is investment property with 10 units.
> *Description*
> ...



Not bad neighborhood, just north of downtown. It's way overpriced IMO, a 5 bedroom four bath on the same street is listed for 1.4 million. It's going to be impossible to find a three bedroom detached for under a million. 





__





Loading…






www.realtor.ca


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have an 18" Delta I love dearly, enjoy.


I want a benchtop one.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> I want a benchtop one.


LOL I guess I just love shit that stands on it's own two feet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I guess I just love shit that stands on it's own two feet


Two feet mmm he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I guess I just love shit that stands on it's own two feet


You will enjoy this.
Starts at 1:17


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2022)

62° sunny.....ups still hasn't come.......kinda waiting on them for parts to finish that welding jig. I'm out.....enough cleaning the shop. I'm putting shorts on and chilling


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 62° sunny.....ups still hasn't come.......kinda waiting on them for parts to finish that welding jig. I'm out.....enough cleaning the shop. I'm putting shorts on and chilling
> View attachment 5129003


And on that remark it's time to pack the big gun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

Okay ready for the white out of the brain image deletion in progress


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

Coughing ice cubes are a good thing lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

i would but...lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i would but...lol


Wait a minute what would you do????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2022)

Please remember that I'm this far in


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2022)

I can't find a lighter.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute what would you do????


take a rip of the bong with ice cubes in it........tasty...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't find a lighter.


Two sticks


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute what would you do????


Depending on the ice in question there may be options.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

after lunch snack


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> Depending on the ice in question there may be options.
> 
> View attachment 5129083


kinda want!









New Chilly Willies Penis Ice Cube Tray Bachelorette & Hen Party COCKtail Item | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Chilly Willies Penis Ice Cube Tray Bachelorette & Hen Party COCKtail Item at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Callisto405 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty happy with my ice through the door setup, highly recommend.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nosey question.

What is the expected reaction of your prey?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5129040
> 
> And on that remark it's time to pack the big gun


Like that black bong.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm pretty happy with my ice through the door setup, highly recommend.


Neighbor has an industrial ice machine  we love it.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)

Opposing counsel has cut the check to my lawyer!
My lawyer had my copays knocked down too.
Just waiting on responses from the surgeon, etc.
They said I’d have my poor little check in probably two weeks!!!

Tattoo on forearm


----------



## Paul Drake (May 5, 2022)

Oh yeah


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Opposing counsel has cut the check to my lawyer!
> My lawyer had my copays knocked down too.
> Just waiting on responses from the surgeon, etc.
> They said I’d have my poor little check in probably two weeks!!!
> ...


That surgeon doesn't deserve squat.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah
> View attachment 5129215


LOL come to the dark side, we have cookies. I absolutely love my stand.


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

It's Friday, can't wait for the 4:20 express to roll in this afternoon.
Been dealng with seasonal places opening back up, bunch of flakes as usual.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Morning






I'm going for employee of the week.......I got this  


Happy Friday! Weekend plans?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother's Day weekend and no rain in the forecast!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

I must've done something right but I've got no idea what that could have been lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mother's Day weekend and no rain in the forecast!


Plans?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 6, 2022)

Fluffing up my raised beds and adding compost. Ready to get all these trays of starts out of the house!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Plans?


Taking mom shopping for a new comforter tomorrow afternoon then hanging out in the sun for the rest of the weekend. She's been preparing food since Wednesday so there should be much eating.

How about you?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Taking mom shopping for a new comforter tomorrow afternoon then hanging out in the sun for the rest of the weekend. She's been preparing food since Wednesday so there should be much eating.
> 
> How about you?


That's why I asked lol I need ideas. My wife is probably going to want to do stuff around the house. We have a greenhouse to put up that we've been talking about doing soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Good morning 
I’ve just broken my most recently purchased dab straw. That makes 4 in as many weeks!
Happy Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Oh my God I forgot to tell you, they have beach wheelchairs to use for free at Honeymoon Island just south of us in Dunedin!!!!!
I’ll be there Monday after the mother’s crowd leaves.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I asked lol I need ideas. My wife is probably going to want to do stuff around the house. We have a greenhouse to put up that we've been talking about doing soon.


A big bouquet of flowers is always a winner.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I asked lol I need ideas. My wife is probably going to want to do stuff around the house. We have a greenhouse to put up that we've been talking about doing soon.


Does she like Bloody Mary's?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That surgeon doesn't deserve squat.


At least he didn’t amputate.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Does she like Bloody Mary's?


LOL no. She might have gin and tonic but definitely a few dabs are going to happen.


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2022)

TGIF....

I have to go to the lawyers at 4 to sign papers. But before that I need to go help clean out a basement, which will mean some free stuff for me....bandsaw, 20' ladder, etc. 

But hell, my truck still has a load on it from last night to unload....Time for me to get moving!


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> At least he didn’t amputate.


Thankfully informed consents are involved!


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL no. She might have gin and tonic but definitely a few dabs are going to happen.


Hope she has a nice Mother's Day.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hope she has a nice Mother's Day.


I hope you have a good Mother’s Day


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope you have a good Mother’s Day


Thank you, it's promising so far.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

THe 90's are So last Thursday...lol. Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thankfully informed consents are involved!


My parents wouldn’t let them chop off my ankle either.
Good to know these things AFTERWARDS.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Happy birthday @lokie


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Nosey question.
> 
> What is the expected reaction of your prey?
> 
> View attachment 5129176


I think hilarity would ensue. Personally I think a set of ice cube balls would be better... you could tell them to look closer as cubes are resting on their lips.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ice cube balls


Those belong in tea...


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

91 on the porch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

lets do this


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 91 on the porch


Come on southern winds....Blow some heat up north please!! 55f and rainy here.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

If I hadn’t had to pick my crumble and shatter up, and new dab equipment, I would not be outside as it’s 98 degrees.


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If I hadn’t had to pick my crumble and shatter up, and new dab equipment, I would not be outside as it’s 98 degrees.


Thats just crazy for early May, even by Florida rules!
Damn dab will melt just runnng across the parking lot.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Thats just crazy for early May, even by Florida rules!
> Damn dab will melt just runnng across the parking lot.


I take a little cooler when I pick up and carry my dope


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

I bought gravity glass with a quartz tip until I get the art glass. Came with a dish too, only twenty bucks.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Everyone here? Two minutes.


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I take a little cooler when I pick up and carry my dope


I used to use a cooler for my bong(s), took them everywhere back in the days!
Cops used love smashing them to see the look of horror on your face, yell at you drink to beer instead.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Ding


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Ready!


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

I blinked and puffed, 2 minutes went by.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Ice cream Haze


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

Headbanger dab on the end of a blue dream joint.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Moby Dick


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

96 here...sheesh...little warm......think i'll smoke the rest of that ST#9....hmmm....in the back of course....


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Moby Dick


lol you said dick


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Headbanger dab on the end of a blue dream joint.


I went to that concert


DarkWeb said:


> Moby Dick


You rang?


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol you said dick


Lol, I tried not to snicker twice, its real!

Picked up a 250mg/30ml bottle of CBD oil for the old doggie, anyone know dosages?
He's 14 and 83lbs. Used to be 110 in his prime, poor boy.
Mostly, he needs it for sleeping thru the night. Strained breathing, old joints and muscles.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lol, I tried not to snicker twice, its real!
> 
> Picked up a 250mg/30ml bottle of CBD oil for the old doggie, anyone know dosages?
> He's 14 and 83lbs. Used to be 110 in his prime, poor boy.
> Mostly, he needs it for sleeping thru the night. Strained breathing, old joints and muscles.


I’d look it up . We used it but it’s been a while ago.
Good luck, it worked for Buddy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lol, I tried not to snicker twice, its real!
> 
> Picked up a 250mg/30ml bottle of CBD oil for the old doggie, anyone know dosages?
> He's 14 and 83lbs. Used to be 110 in his prime, poor boy.
> Mostly, he needs it for sleeping thru the night. Strained breathing, old joints and muscles.


Probably go by weight? Don't know.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lol, I tried not to snicker twice, its real!
> 
> Picked up a 250mg/30ml bottle of CBD oil for the old doggie, anyone know dosages?
> He's 14 and 83lbs. Used to be 110 in his prime, poor boy.
> Mostly, he needs it for sleeping thru the night. Strained breathing, old joints and muscles.


sorry brotha, can't help ya there.....sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Moby Dick Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Moby Dick is a sativa marijuana strain made by crossing Haze with White Widow. The effects of Moby Dick are more energizing than relaxing. Consumers say this strain makes them feel buzzy with a motivating head high. Moby Dick is 18% THC, making it a good choice for new and experienced cannabis...




www.leafly.com





LOL guess I'm smoking dick


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d look it up . We used it but it’s been a while ago.
> Good luck, it worked for Buddy.


* 0.2mg of CBD per pound* is the starting rate recommended, then go up from there. says google people.
16mg/2mL or ~15 servings per bottle of 250mg.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lol, I tried not to snicker twice, its real!
> 
> Picked up a 250mg/30ml bottle of CBD oil for the old doggie, anyone know dosages?
> He's 14 and 83lbs. Used to be 110 in his prime, poor boy.
> Mostly, he needs it for sleeping thru the night. Strained breathing, old joints and muscles.


I know THC can be toxic to dogs, but you don't have to give them that much.

My dog, for the last 3 or 4 years of her life, had a pea size dose 3 times a day with meals. One part of infused coconut oil to 3 parts peanut butter (or what ever your dog likes). Like with any edible, start out less.

Her back and hind quarters were so weak from arthritis she couldn't stand up without falling over to the right, UNLESS she had her dose. With the pea size doses she looked almost normal and seemed to really enjoy life. If she missed more than just one dose she would just lay there and be in obivious pain.

DancesWithWeeds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Lol, I tried not to snicker twice, its real!
> 
> Picked up a 250mg/30ml bottle of CBD oil for the old doggie, anyone know dosages?
> He's 14 and 83lbs. Used to be 110 in his prime, poor boy.
> Mostly, he needs it for sleeping thru the night. Strained breathing, old joints and muscles.


Had the wife add you and yours to her prayer list hopefully that's okay


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

@DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

3 months to go and the girls are ours the judge said it today yes yes yes yes very stoked right now about that


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 3 months to go and the girls are ours the judge said it today yes yes yes yes very stoked right now about that


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 6, 2022)

Wow I’m still up at 10:00!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

O yeah it is


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 3 months to go and the girls are ours the judge said it today yes yes yes yes very stoked right now about that


Wonderful news Jeff!


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wow I’m still up at 10:00!View attachment 5129653


I'm still up! Just got home, exhausted


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still up! Just got home, exhausted


Late movie night?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

One more hit and then going to go and stare at the ceiling rest well RIU


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb View attachment 5129637


I bet that tastes good


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

Morning


It's Saturday! Sunny and 60° today.....the sun just popped over the mountain.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

You ever eat something that made you thirsty all night? Then you have to pee all night.
Yeah me too 
You like these?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You ever eat something that made you thirsty all night? Then you have to pee all night.
> Yeah me too View attachment 5129748
> You like these?


I have.

Are those taller? I like them.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

Who marries Johnny Depp and doesn’t expect chaos?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have.
> 
> Are those taller? I like them.


Yup


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

I hear little feet lol


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet that tastes good


I’ll let you know.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet that tastes good


Yikes, the orange is on the paper.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet that tastes good


It is pretty good. Taste like heaven.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 7, 2022)

I need stickers for my wheelchair. come on guys, don't make me hand paint it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Late movie night?


Car buying, shopping is all shits and giggles, buying it is where the rubber meets the road. At least she drove herself home for me.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still up! Just got home, exhausted


Burnin the 10:30 oil?
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need stickers for my wheelchair. come on guys, don't make me hand paint it.


Ok I'd love to see the hand painted details while very mushed up  c'mon you know you want to.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Car buying, shopping is all shits and giggles, buying it is where the rubber meets the road. At least she drove herself home for me.


O so what did she get ?


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yup
> View attachment 5129749


Your left elbow said, "NO!"


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O so what did she get ?


BMW 540 M Sport. Here she is after coming off the car carrier on her way to detailing. That odd divot you see in front of the steering wheel is her HUD display.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> BMW 540 M Sport. Here she is after coming off the car carrier on her way to detailing. That odd divot you see in front of the steering wheel is her HUD display.
> View attachment 5129823


Very nice my sons would love that blue


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

40° windy and overcast........wtf


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 40° windy and overcast........wtf


Pushing to 80 here and blowing like a bad boy, sigh.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

69 here, slight south breeze. Might get some rain tomorrow and the wind will pickup.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)

You cannot asks for much better if you ask the wife


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You cannot asks for much better if you ask the wifeView attachment 5129967


A breeze is nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A breeze is nice


What does your lime tree say about it lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What does your lime tree say about it lol


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2022)

Cold here too. I cut the lawn with a push mower and needed a hoodie on out there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Paul Drake (May 8, 2022)

@curious2garden why do I get pass out tired whenever I do weed. Joint or a bowl. Matters not, knockouts me out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2022)

Morning






Happy mother's day to all the mom's here. Hope you have a great day 

Let's try this 60° and sunny out kinda day again. Mid 80°s by the end of the week.......man I guess 2 weeks of spring was it. Probably gonna snow right after lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are going to be in the 90 +by Tuesday


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are going to be in the 90 +by Tuesday


Nice if you like it 

I'm good with 70°s......I don't like it hot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice if you like it
> 
> I'm good with 70°s......I don't like it hot.


I like the heat but shit the furnace still on for the nights


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like the heat but shit the furnace still on for the nights


Yeah, I had a fire going last night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice if you like it
> 
> I'm good with 70°s......I don't like it hot.


Mmm


----------



## shnkrmn (May 8, 2022)

Good morning to all Happy Mothers. It's going to be rainy and mild today with a chance of pancakes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning to all Happy Mothers. It's going to be rainy and mild today with a chance of pancakes.


Maybe it will make the rain go away lol


----------



## Paul Drake (May 8, 2022)

nap time


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mothers Day, moms!!

I think it's time to make some dabs! I wanted to last night but was too tired to be bothered making some.

Sun is shining....Summer is coming this week. Maybe even some windows open at night!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy Mothers Day, moms!!
> 
> I think it's time to make some dabs! I wanted to last night but was too tired to be bothered making some.
> 
> Sun is shining....Summer is coming this week. Maybe even some windows open at night!!


How are you feeling? Thank you for the Mother's Day wishes. I just sent my Daughter in Law a sweet gift and got promoted to best Mother in Law EVER LOL


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How are you feeling? Thank you for the Mother's Day wishes. I just sent my Daughter in Law a sweet gift and got promoted to best Mother in Law EVER LOL


Feeling pretty good...About back to normal. Maybe a little weak still. Thanks for asking.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Feeling pretty good...About back to normal. Maybe a little weak still. Thanks for asking.


I'm happy to hear that. I was concerned it could be some up and down for you. Sounds like you are doing very well. How are your shoulders?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2022)

@raratt, thought you might enjoy the Mopar meeting at In n Out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

Well I think it is time to check out the ribs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

O yeah


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm happy to hear that. I was concerned it could be some up and down for you. Sounds like you are doing very well. How are your shoulders?


Shoulders are probably the next thing I need to work on. I blew off the surgeon who misdiagnosed me as having frozen shoulder, so now I need to find a surgeon I trust. Probably either Syracuse or NYC. Hoping to have a replacement this summer, and take advantage of having a housemate while I can!!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I think it is time to check out the ribs


Oh pics please....I am sooooo hungry right now. All I ate all day was red licorice. 

Oh mama....I'm on my way!!

Went down and got the last of the stuff at the house were a selling. Kevin is there mopping the kitchen and working his way out. This young couple buying the place are getting a sweet first home. Closing is tomorrow afternoon.

Check out the free tabletop bandsaw I scored, with a bunch of extra blades




OK....Dab press is warming up....Then I may need to go purchase some ribs!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Shoulders are probably the next thing I need to work on. I blew off the surgeon who misdiagnosed me as having frozen shoulder, so now I need to find a surgeon I trust. Probably either Syracuse or NYC. Hoping to have a replacement this summer, and take advantage of having a housemate while I can!!
> 
> 
> Oh pics please....I am sooooo hungry right now. All I ate all day was red licorice.
> ...


Very nice score and you are welcome anytime


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5130322
> @raratt, thought you might enjoy the Mopar meeting at In n Out.


My driveway has 2 of them.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> My driveway has 2 of them.


With or without the wrap?


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> With or without the wrap?


They have a place for a plates.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> They have a place for a plates.


The elephant wrap.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The elephant wrap.


Just stock black. Yes it has a Hemi in it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2022)

I should charge the battery in the swinger......good week coming up


----------



## shnkrmn (May 8, 2022)

Blumat deck garden starting to take shape. Cherry tomatoes, holy basil, mint, rosemary, parsley and Genoa basil.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)

Yuppers


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2022)

Looks so good! I wound up having a bowl of cereal, but headed to the grocery store shortly for some grill food.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 8, 2022)

Too cool to be outside and too windy to have a fire. ......

Lasagna it is, (also to heat the house.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5130322
> @raratt, thought you might enjoy the Mopar meeting at In n Out.


That typically means it's powered by a 426 Hemi "Hellephant" engine.
1000 Factory H/P - Freakin BAD ASS!!









Mopar's Hellephant Is a 1000-HP Hellcat Crate Engine Taken to the Extreme


For SEMA, Mopar just showed off the first 1000-hp crate engine from an OEM. It's beautiful.




www.roadandtrack.com




.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks so good! I wound up having a bowl of cereal, but headed to the grocery store shortly for some grill food.


I'll fire the grill up for what ever meat you buy.


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2022)

Jeff got me with the power of suggestion...It was damned good!!






Dabs and ice cream sandwiches for desert.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Jeff got me with the power of suggestion...It was damned good!!
> 
> View attachment 5130546
> 
> ...


My wife read our chats after my early morning post. Was supposed to be country style ribs. I opted for T-bones. But that dang @Jeffislovinlife is influential to say the least. Hope you are full trying to get the grease and sauce out from under your ears. LMAO.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Morning


And we have frost and ice this morning.......might hit 70° later. Eye doctor appointment today. Been up since 1 am  

How's your Monday looking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday. 

Mom left at three yesterday afternoon, I made a b line straight for the dispensary. 

Unicorn poop and moon rocks. Last nights sleep was more like a coma.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

I think mother nature needs to go to rehab.  


Furnace to AC in the same week. This is going to be a fun summer.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

Haha my nutbag mother took her shirt off and threw it at my sil when sil said she liked it. 
Someone got the message wrong about where to meet for lunch.
Hahaha gooood morning.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Haha my nutbag mother took her shirt off and threw it at my sil when sil said she liked it.
> Someone got the message wrong about where to meet for lunch.
> Hahaha gooood morning.


I hope she was wearing another one under it...


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I hope she was wearing another one under it...


Nope hahaha


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2022)

Closing this afternoon on the investment property....Finally. This will be the first time in 35 years I have only owned 1 house, the one I live in. Maybe I can get some needed projects done around here! 

Supposed to go see my bro either today or tomorrow. It's been a while. He's back to drinking too much. 

Should fire up the riding mower too, and cut the lawn....I have only done the front so far, but it all needs it now...and I have some chainsaw work to do. Ugh.

Happy Monday!!


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope hahaha


Sounds about like my dad....I can't and won't take him in public any more.... Hopefully she had a bra on at least!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> BMW 540 M Sport. Here she is after coming off the car carrier on her way to detailing. That odd divot you see in front of the steering wheel is her HUD display.
> View attachment 5129823


Sexy! I want a HUD.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sexy! I want a HUD.


Thank you, it's a lot of fun. There are so many computer things like parking assist and driving assist and nothing to do maintenance on. Take her to the dealers and swap her for a loaner and they pay the towing if she dies on the road. Although putting her into gear is a bit of a learning curve LOL 

Always mistrusted dealers but for the first time they are right. You can't work on this car. My husband, an ASE Master Tech couldn't figure out how to open her hood without a YouTube video. I tried to tell him it was ALL computerized and that's why I bought her. He laughed at me


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it's a lot of fun. There are so many computer things like parking assist and driving assist and nothing to do maintenance on. Take her to the dealers and swap her for a loaner and they pay the towing if she dies on the road. Although putting her into gear is a bit of a learning curve LOL
> 
> Always mistrusted dealers but for the first time they are right. You can't work on this car. My husband, an ASE Master Tech couldn't figure out how to open her hood without a YouTube video. I tried to tell him it was ALL computerized and that's why I bought her. He laughed at me


I have a love hate relationship with parking sensors. We have a Starbucks drive through near us that has a slightly raised footpath that goes across the drive thru. If I forget to turn off the sensors my car hits that point and refuses to go any further until I turn them off. The volvo sensors don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope all had a good mother's day weekend......

woke up this morning to a balmy 78F with 86% humidity.....yeah it's gonna be a hot one again like it was this weekend.....high today 98F but with the humidity it will feel like 106F...ugh.....summer is early here....

just made a fresh pot, so warm up coming

now to get some breakfast in me........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...hope all had a good mother's day weekend......
> 
> woke up this morning to a balmy 78F with 86% humidity.....yeah it's gonna be a hot one again like it was this weekend.....high today 98F but with the humidity it will feel like 106F...ugh.....summer is early here....
> 
> ...


Shorts are coming out this week!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 9, 2022)

Strong chance of a brainstorm today.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shorts are coming out this week!
> 
> View attachment 5130784


nice...wanna trade weather?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...wanna trade weather?


I could handle the 90's right now.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could handle the 90's right now.


You'd melt. I'm not ready for it.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Strong chance of a brainstorm today.View attachment 5130786


Second press.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could handle the 90's right now.


shit come on.....lol.....this heat is a little different than most...js


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> You'd melt. I'm not ready for it.


i was like that this weekend.....Mother's day....101F here, with humidity 108F....i didn't come outside till the sun went down over the trees....finally relief


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Yuppers someone turned on the heat


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers someone turned on the heat View attachment 5130789


at least your getting rain....our rain forecast sucks right now....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> at least your getting rain....our rain forecast sucks right now....


Rain is good but such a pain in the ass,lower back,mid back, shoulders and neck and and and lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rain is good but such a pain in the ass,lower back,mid back, shoulders and neck and and and lolView attachment 5130794


i hear ya, we deffinitely could use some....it's beginning to be a dust bowl out there......i went to the feed store saturday to pick up a few things, and a lot of the farmers out this direction are starting to complain......


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rain is good but such a pain in the ass,lower back,mid back, shoulders and neck and and and lolView attachment 5130794


The cure for any pain


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> shit come on.....lol.....this heat is a little different than most...js





raratt said:


> You'd melt. I'm not ready for it.


I survived Las Vegas in July.

Bring it on.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I survived Las Vegas in July.
> 
> Bring it on.


totally different heat love....js...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

I miss snow already


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> totally different heat love....js...


Nothing I couldn't handle with a beach and icey cocktail. 



DarkWeb said:


> I miss snow already


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing I couldn't handle with a beach and icey cocktail.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130854


Bugs....yard work.....sweat........F this crap!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bugs....yard work.....sweat........F this crap!


They make bug repellant... they should make snow repellant too.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing I couldn't handle with a beach and icey cocktail.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130854


you do have a point on the whole beach thing.....remember a few time margaritas on the beach.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make bug repellant... they should make snow repellant too.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it's a lot of fun. There are so many computer things like parking assist and driving assist and nothing to do maintenance on. Take her to the dealers and swap her for a loaner and they pay the towing if she dies on the road. Although putting her into gear is a bit of a learning curve LOL
> 
> Always mistrusted dealers but for the first time they are right. You can't work on this car. My husband, an ASE Master Tech couldn't figure out how to open her hood without a YouTube video. I tried to tell him it was ALL computerized and that's why I bought her. He laughed at me


What’s a HUD?

I’m loving this little girl.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

19 days until m you wife leaves. I kinda like the idea of being with me cats only.
Hello Roku how do you work?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s a HUD?


It projects speed and other details on the windshield in your line of view


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s a Heads Up Display?


FYI


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> FYI


I C


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

I been hallucinating lately so I won’t be lonely lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s a HUD?
> 
> I’m loving this little girl.
> View attachment 5130878


nice, you get it already?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, you get it already?


Not yet, it’s the one my brother picked out for me.
Input?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet, it’s the one my brother picked out for me.
> Input?


What is it's purpose?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> What is it's purpose?


Shoot her eye out.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet, it’s the one my brother picked out for me.
> Input?


it's nice looking.....what i would do is see if you can pop off a couple of rounds and see how it feels if you can.....22 is a nice gun for home defence, and you can also get rat shot for it too........

i'm guessing this for home defence....js


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shoot her eye out.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

Home Defense


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Home Defense View attachment 5130898


cool...you gonna got pop off a couple of rounds and see how it feels before you get it?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Home Defense View attachment 5130898


Check these out before you make a decision.





Taurus Judge®







www.taurususa.com


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Home Defense View attachment 5130898


A .22 is not going to stop a tweaker if that is your intent. A .38 or 9 MM would be better, however they do kick more. A 9 MM isn't bad though, and a semi auto will put out some rounds. Go to a gun range that lets you try different ones to see what you can handle, and get lessons if you haven't used a handgun before.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Check these out before you make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5130902


,410 shells AND .45 rounds are crazy expensive,and I don't think she could handle the recoil.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> ,410 shells AND .45 rounds are crazy expensive,and I don't think she could handle the recoil.


never can tell really, i thought my wife couldn't shoot a 45 and she did. She told me it did give a kick, so then she went and shot a 38, found out it was a lot better for her. Shoulda seen the grin when she popped off the 45 though....priceless...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> ,410 shells AND .45 rounds are crazy expensive,and I don't think she could handle the recoil.


That's the only thing I thought of after I posted. The kick might hurt but that would definitely stop someone better than a .22


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

Got guns?


So in light of recent debates on this site, I've come to meet (as much as one can on an online forum) many other gun owners. So, my simple question is, what's everyone packin? Last year I was laid off for a decent length of time and had to sell my ruger sp101, and HK45CT. I still have a Bersa...



www.rollitup.org





Ammosexuals.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's the only thing I thought of after I posted. The kick might hurt but that would definitely stop someone better than a .22


that's why it's a good idea to go to the gun range...see what ya like and how it feels


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's why it's a good idea to go to the gun range...see what ya like and how it feels


Could always fab up a mount for the chair


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Could always fab up a mount for the chair


true, that would be cool if you could put a kinda secret holdster for a chair..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

6 hrs of slow cooking yesterday and 12 hrs in a slow cooker overnight and in the end Yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6 hrs of slow cooking yesterday and 12 hrs in a slow cooker overnight and in the end View attachment 5130915Yummy


Whacha making Jeff? Pulled pork?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6 hrs of slow cooking yesterday and 12 hrs in a slow cooker overnight and in the end View attachment 5130915Yummy


That looks good. I was supposed to make pulled pork today. But we have too many leftovers. So I'll do the pork another day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whacha making Jeff? Pulled pork?


Yuppers pulled off the leftovers made 5 racks for mom's day


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers pulled off the leftovers made 5 racks for mom's day


Call me crazy... have you ever tried pulled pork in a hard taco shell with slaw?

Good job, it looks delicious.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Call me crazy... have you ever tried pulled pork in a hard taco shell with slaw?
> 
> Good job, it looks delicious.


like a chalupa?? or tostada?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's why it's a good idea to go to the gun range...see what ya like and how it feels


About a mile from my home


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5130920


Great! Am I about to get a pm 



Laughing Grass said:


> Call me crazy... have you ever tried pulled pork in a hard taco shell with slaw?
> 
> Good job, it looks delicious.


You're crazy......



















Of course I have


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> About a mile from my home


nice...go pop off a couple rounds and see how it feels, then if ya want move up to the 38.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Call me crazy... *have you ever tried pulled pork in a hard taco shell with slaw?*
> 
> Good job, it looks delicious.



I'll leave the dirty jokes alone on this one


----------



## shnkrmn (May 9, 2022)

Temps have gone up 35 degrees since this morning. Sunny for now but there is now a tornado watch and forecast for large hail (again) until 10. JUST as I got done with half my planting.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Call me crazy... have you ever tried pulled pork in a hard taco shell with slaw?
> 
> Good job, it looks delicious.


On soft sell lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> About a mile from my home


Come on now the lady needs a pearl handled 380


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2022)

A 12 gauge shotgun is nice for crackheads!! First 3 rounds buckshot, followed by 4 rounds of slugs (in case they are still twitching)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Live by the sword die by it


----------



## shnkrmn (May 9, 2022)

Difficult to use to full effect in the home I should think.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's the only thing I thought of after I posted. The kick might hurt but that would definitely stop someone better than a .22


Agreed - Rat shot is a joke in a .22 and is simply ineffective even against a chipmunk @10 yards - it will barely sting a clothed person at that range.
A 410 shotgun with slugs or even #2 buckshot would be much more effective.
Pistols are another beast, but if you are not proficient or not able to regularly train with them then that's is not a good option.
My suggestion would be at least a 410, but better yet a 20 guage with buckshot or at least #1.
JMHO


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Agreed - Rat shot is a joke in a .22 and is simply ineffective even against a chipmunk @10 yards - it will barely sting a clothed person at that range.
> A 410 shotgun with slugs or even #2 buckshot would be much more effective.
> Pistols are another beast, but if you are not proficient or not able to regularly train with them then that's is not a good option.
> My suggestion would be at least a 410, but better yet a 20 guage with buckshot or at least #1.
> JMHO


A taser for being that close would work.

Underpowered with a inexperienced shooter, you might shoot too fast before it's useful and in direct range.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

You guys live in some pretty rough neighborhoods


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys live in some pretty rough neighborhoods


Unfortunately that's not always the case. Sometimes bad neighborhoods come to you......


----------



## shnkrmn (May 9, 2022)

I have foam nunchuks. A fine deterrent so far...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have foam nunchuks. A fine deterrent so far...
> View attachment 5130971


Foam flip flops are almost as scary


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2022)

I no longer own any investment property....But....lol...

An old buddy has me looking at 2 building with him tomorrow. I have told him no a dozen times, but he finally got me to "just look". Nothing could talk me into being a student landlord again, and Covid makes that even moreso. 

I am debating on take out lasagna. hmmmmmm....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have foam nunchuks. A fine deterrent so far...
> View attachment 5130971


13 lbs security system


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> ,410 shells AND .45 rounds are crazy expensive,and I don't think she could handle the recoil.





BudmanTX said:


> never can tell really, i thought my wife couldn't shoot a 45 and she did. She told me it did give a kick, so then she went and shot a 38, found out it was a lot better for her. Shoulda seen the grin when she popped off the 45 though....priceless...





DarkWeb said:


> That's the only thing I thought of after I posted. The kick might hurt but that would definitely stop someone better than a .22





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Come on now the lady needs a pearl handled 380


All things considered the cool factor is the best selling feature for this style firearm.









410 Revolvers Suck - And I'll Tell You Why - The Mag Life


The insane popularity of the 410 revolver has declined sharply, but millions are likely tucked away in gun safes everywhere. So why do 410 revolvers suck?




gunmagwarehouse.com






.380 for the win for dependable self defence.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 13 lbs security system
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130985


And then what happens after the alarm goes off?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> All things considered the cool factor is the best selling feature for this style firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many places in your home are 7 yards in plain shot do you have?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And then what happens after the alarm goes off?


We have a monitored security system… cops come.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have a monitored security system… cops come.


When?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When?


A few minutes at most


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A few minutes at most


That might suck


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That might suck


I’m good. It’s doubtful that someone would get by our concierge, the security system, door and dog before the cops came.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 9, 2022)

Best home defense weapon (coach gun), if you're actually prepared mentally to shoot a human being dead. Unless you're well practiced and proficient
with a handgun, I wouldn't make that your first goto. j/s


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2022)

I have almost every gun mentioned lol. My go to is double pistol grip 12 gauge with buckshot, luckily I know how to repair drywall because noone will ever know there was an intruder. 40acres and a tractor will take care of the rest. 

(For legal purposes this is not my photo)


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2022)

I only need to remember, red means dead.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> am debating on take out lasagna


Doooo eiiiiit


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2022)

My Mossberg 500.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5131016
> 
> View attachment 5131017
> 
> ...


I'd hope the sound of racking one would be enough to send someone running the opposite direction.


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Doooo eiiiiit


I settled for a frozen dinner 


420God said:


> I'd hope the sound of racking one would be enough to send someone running the opposite direction.


Oh there is one in the chamber....buckshot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

21 feet is all I need he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2022)

420God said:


> I'd hope the sound of racking one would be enough to send someone running the opposite direction.


It worked for me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> ,410 shells AND .45 rounds are crazy expensive,and I* don't think she could handle the recoil.*


I have visions of that elbow fixation and osteoporotic bone. Ouch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 9, 2022)

Too windy for a fire but it is awesome outside tonight got the led lights going lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m good. It’s doubtful that someone would get by our *concierge*, the security system, door and dog before the cops came.


Carlton?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys live in some pretty rough neighborhoods


Rattlesnakes, bears, gators, anyone who is not welcome in my home and Bigfoot.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 13 lbs security system
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130985


I’d shoot someone who was trying to hurt Angel.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2022)

420God said:


> My Mossberg 500.
> View attachment 5131025


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2022)

Morning






70° and sunny again today.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

67 and windy, good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Carlton?


I wish!


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> 67 and windy, good morning


41 out, still a lot of instability (the weather) because of a low parked north of us. Possible thunderstorms and brief showers, nothing drought breaking.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> 41 out, still a lot of instability (the weather) because of a low parked north of us. Possible thunderstorms and brief showers, nothing drought breaking.
> Mornin.


Yup it's bipolar season, sigh... my heater is on again  while my nose is running like a faucet. You have any plans for the day?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup it's bipolar season, sigh... my heater is on again  while my nose is running like a faucet. You have any plans for the day?


I need to take a couple clones off the Columbian Gold and upsize them and move them to the flower room to see what sexes I'm dealing with, they aren't showing any pre flowers yet. I expect them to take a long time to mature.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to take a couple clones off the Columbian Gold and upsize them and move them to the flower room to see what sexes I'm dealing with, they aren't showing any pre flowers yet. I expect them to take a long time to mature.


Cannabis phyllotaxy gives you information on sexual maturity, not alternating is immature and alternating is mature.


I'd put them into the flower room if they are alternating.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

Another week or so and I'll be taking clones. I'm giving the bushy one on the right away.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Cannabis phyllotaxy gives you information on sexual maturity, not alternating is immature and alternating is mature.
> View attachment 5131214
> 
> I'd put them into the flower room if they are alternating.


I'll check them out, with the other mothers I have it is getting crowded in the closet. I can always change the daytime in the flower room to keep vegging.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another week or so and I'll be taking clones. I'm giving the bushy one on the right away. View attachment 5131215


They look great!

Mine are 6 weeks in. I really should get my ass in gear and get clones LOL. The new NL#5 babies are doing well but one seed didn't germinate so I have 9 instead of 10. I swear I'll take clones before I flip them


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another week or so and I'll be taking clones. I'm giving the bushy one on the right away. View attachment 5131215


That little greenhouse works pretty well doesn't it? I have the exact same one.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll check them out, with the other mothers I have it is getting crowded in the closet. I can always change the daytime in the flower room to keep vegging.


I just do sequential cloning. Mother's take up too much space.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They look great!
> 
> Mine are 6 weeks in. I really should get my ass in gear and get clones LOL. The new NL#5 babies are doing well but one seed didn't germinate so I have 9 instead of 10. I swear I'll take clones before I flip them


I hate odd numbers lol. They're ready to clone already? These are the only two that survived from my last cloning attempt. I'm gonna take ten clones so I get six for sure.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> That little greenhouse works pretty well doesn't it? I have the exact same one.


I'm pretty happy with it so far. I think I have a better plan for my next run so we'll see.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

Morning everyone.......how are things.....

woke up this morning to a humid 79F, it's like if i take a shower in the morning and i don't dry off kinda weather, high today 95F but it will feel like 100F, and we're supposed to prolly get some rain, but i'm not sure about that....maybe west of here, but not us...we'll see

fresh pot started, so warm ups coming....

now to get some breakfast in me.....two biscuits comin up.......


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I just do sequential cloning. Mother's take up too much space.


I haven't had these that long, once I get clones I'll probably flower them. I'm hoping to get a male for breeding with the Columbian, just not all males...


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate odd numbers lol. They're ready to clone already? These are the only two that survived from my last cloning attempt. I'm gonna take ten clones so I get six for sure.


Six weeks in flower


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I haven't had these that long, once I get clones I'll probably flower them. I'm hoping to get a male for breeding with the Columbian, just not all males...


I like an open table pollination where you get about a 50/50 breakdown and the most genetic diversity so you can mine and find what you want to line breed. I was lucky and got just that on my NL #2.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I haven't had these that long, once I get clones I'll probably flower them. I'm hoping to get a male for breeding with the Columbian, just not all males...


Colombian gold such good memories the very best luck to you with all of your endeavor


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> All things considered the cool factor is the best selling feature for this style firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i like the .380 myself, one of the first hang guns i bought.....380 auto.......just pull back the slide and fire......done


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i like the .380 myself, one of the first hang guns i bought.....380 auto.......just pull back the slide and fire......done


I’ve had a .380 and womens glock. I USED to be able to grip both easily.
I still like the .22 magnum shot. Smaller grip and I don’t want to have to slide. I like the revolver.
I’m sure I’ll never need it, it just makes me feel better/safer.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve had a .380 and womens glock. I USED to be able to grip both easily.
> I still like the .22 magnum shot. Smaller grip and I don’t want to have to slide. I like the revolver.
> I’m sure I’ll never need it, it just makes me feel better/safer.


it's all good, get what you think is best for you, yours and to protect your home....22 is good, might wanna also look into a snub 38 revolver as well, small compact and has stopping power if ya need it....js

the wife loves hers....


----------



## Paul Drake (May 10, 2022)

Afternoon delight


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2022)

Gorgeous day....wearing shorts. I finished the weedeater trimming, cut up about a cord of firewood from the trees I cut last fall that are on my lawn....I'm about half done and ran out of gas...me AND the chainsaw, lol. 

Off to the bank now and then we'll see...I'm thinking bike ride maybe. Then some evening appointments.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5131236


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


>


I like the song chapstick by COIN. I wasn't sure what the lyrics in the chorus were... sounded a lot like fuck you like an animal...

It wasn't . Walking like an animal, but I'm gonna keep singing it that way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

O hell yeah just got the seeds I won and either a fabric pot or a black chef's hat lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

@Herbies Shop thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O hell yeah just got the seeds I won and either a fabric pot or a black chef's hat lolView attachment 5131294View attachment 5131295View attachment 5131296View attachment 5131297


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O hell yeah just got the seeds I won and either a fabric pot or a black chef's hat lolView attachment 5131294View attachment 5131295View attachment 5131296View attachment 5131297


How are your slymers doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

I think I cold shocked them so slowly but that's ok for right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

The chef's hat comment was a joke until I looked


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The chef's hat comment was a joke until I looked View attachment 5131315View attachment 5131315


I was trying to figure out why a fabric pot was pleated. 

I'm interested to see what you think of the smell. @Dr.Amber Trichome was also commenting how strong the smell is. I've never smelled anything like it.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> evening appointments.


Hookers and blow?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was trying to figure out why a fabric pot was pleated.
> 
> I'm interested to see what you think of the smell. @Dr.Amber Trichome was also commenting how strong the smell is. I've never smelled anything like it.


I will let you know when I know lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Paul Drake (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


>


----------



## JustRolling (May 11, 2022)

Well if I’m up , I might as well indulge !


----------



## JustRolling (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Could always fab up a mount for the chair


got one and a fishing rod holder .




BudmanTX said:


> true, that would be cool if you could put a kinda secret holdster for a chair..


Could be pretty easy with a power chair . My first chair had a hidden compartment under the armrest . Wouldn’t be the first time sneaking something in the chair he he he .


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Morning






Almost 80° later today. Sunny and clear. 

Happy hump day!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> got one and a fishing rod holder .
> View attachment 5131601
> 
> 
> Could be pretty easy with a power chair . My first chair had a hidden compartment under the armrest . Wouldn’t be the first time sneaking something in the chair he he he .


That's what gave me the idea. My friends dad has a chair like that. Pretty cool


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

Good morning we are 42 now and racing to a balmly high of 63, sigh.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning we are 42 now and racing to a balmly high of 63, sigh.


I'll trade. Do you like bugs?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day. 

Allergy season began in earnest today.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Allergy season began in earnest today.
> 
> View attachment 5131668


Yeah, I've been popping benadryl for a few days


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll trade. Do you like bugs?


My parrots love 'em. As long as they aren't our ubiquitous scorpion I'm good. I'm prepared for 80+, let's do this!


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Allergy season began in earnest today.
> 
> View attachment 5131668





DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I've been popping benadryl for a few days


Chlorpheniramine and Pseudophed works like a champ during the day and zero sleepiness.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning we are 42 now and racing to a balmly high of 63, sigh.




Warmer than California!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 11, 2022)

Trying to get things done so we can go to the beach.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I've been popping benadryl for a few days


Benadryl leaves me cloudy headed, Claritin is my goto. I did take benedryl this morning just to get them under control. Thick coat of pollen on everything


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Trying to get things done so we can go to the beach.
> View attachment 5131678


What's the water temperature right now?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's the water temperature right now?


82 chilly degrees


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hookers and blow?


Nothing so exciting...Real estate. A new listing though!! This one might not sell immediately. It's a spectacular house, but the location is meh.

Np appointments today. Going to try and run the chainsaw a little this morning, then maybe pressure wash the patio, and another bike ride perhaps.

And most importantly, it's time to set up the hammock!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 82 chilly degrees


Lake Ontario is a balmy 41°


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's the water temperature right now?


I think right around 45°


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

Oh shit, I forgot it's my dads 85 b-day Sunday....He informed me that he would like a party because "85 is kind of a landmark". I am not throwing a party, but perhaps a cookout. I really think this will be his final b-day. He is such an asshat. When he called to ask for a party last week, he also informed me he wrote me and my bro out of his will, but he still expects me to be his executor. Good luck with that old man!! He is leaving his home to the Humane Society...Perhaps they want to deal his his bullshit. 




DarkWeb said:


> I think right around 45°


I remember water skiing Memorial Day weekend in one of the finger lakes...Keuka Lake. The water was around 50 degrees. I took off from a dock, but eventually you have to drop in the water. The cold zapped me so fast, I had to be pulled back up in the boat...Made me realize how people drowned in the cold so easily. Bought a wet suit that week.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Benadryl leaves me cloudy headed, Claritin is my goto. I did take benedryl this morning just to get them under control. Thick coat of pollen on everything


I just take one and I don't get sleepy......slowed down but not sleepy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh shit, I forgot it's my dads 85 b-day Sunday....He informed me that he would like a party because "85 is kind of a landmark". I am not throwing a party, but perhaps a cookout. I really think this will be his final b-day. He is such an asshat. When he called to ask for a party last week, he also informed me he wrote me and my bro out of his will, but he still expects me to be his executor. Good luck with that old man!! He is leaving his home to the Humane Society...Perhaps they want to deal his his bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember water skiing Memorial Day weekend in one of the finger lakes...Keuka Lake. The water was around 50 degrees. I took off from a dock, but eventually you have to drop in the water. The cold zapped me so fast, I had to be pulled back up in the boat...Made me realize how people drowned in the cold so easily. Bought a wet suit that week.


Yeah, unfortunately with the temps and sun the next few days I'm expecting a bunch of deaths. There was already two the other week. Motorcycle accidents too.......they've been going up with the nicer weather.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Mmmmm

S&P garlic, onion, and a touch of cinnamon.
Extra pepper since I'm the only one for lunch


----------



## JustRolling (May 11, 2022)

70°F at the moment and a high of 85° , tomorrow a high of 81° .

Just some toast for breakfast after last night’s ordeal .


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Allergy season began in earnest today.
> 
> View attachment 5131668


I'm running out of kleenex.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm
> View attachment 5131688
> S&P garlic, onion, and a touch of cinnamon.
> Extra pepper since I'm the only one for lunch


Looks like Normal pepper to me...I have to try cinnamon sometime.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning we are 42 now and racing to a balmly high of 63, sigh.


37 right now, headed to 73. Had a thunderstorm roll by yesterday afternoon, not a cloud to be seen now.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks like Normal pepper to me...I have to try cinnamon sometime.


My wife would be fine with the pepper. But the kids wouldn't. 



shnkrmn said:


> I'm running out of kleenex.


Gonna have to start useing a sock.......


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

62 and thunder. Weirdly warm but clammy Some large hail in the area but we are pretty snugged down. In other words, a normal day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night hot hot here today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5131711


They don't make movies like that anymore.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5131711


An excellent flick.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They don't make movies like that anymore.


No they don't music either


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

Morning....ok what did i do this time.....should be my moto.....go figure

woke up to a balmy 75F this morning, and yes before you ask we still have the heat working 94F today with a heafty south wind from the coast......freaking humidity.....

welp just got to the shop....started a fresh pot....

now to attack the chorizo and egg taco's....little sauce....and


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

I finally passed a Covid test....2 days ago I was still positive, today, nada. 



BudmanTX said:


> Morning....ok what did i do this time.....should be my moto.....go figure
> 
> woke up to a balmy 75F this morning, and yes before you ask we still have the heat working 94F today with a heafty south wind from the coast......freaking humidity.....
> 
> ...


Damn, I hope you have AC at the shop. Or a shitload of fans at least. 



JustRolling said:


> 70°F at the moment and a high of 85° , tomorrow a high of 81° .
> 
> Just some toast for breakfast after last night’s ordeal .


Uh oh....Hopefully last nights ordeal wasn't too bad...Sorry if I missed it. 



The chainsaw is calling my name....I should have waited to take a shower, that shit is sooo messy. Woodchips everywhere. Hopefully no blood will be spilled!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5131715


I have pretty much given up cursive, except for my signature. And sometimes I f*** that up and get an extra r in there. Checks get hand printed nowadays...It's much more legible. 

I heard they don't even teach cursive in all elementary schools anymore.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have pretty much given up cursive, except for my signature. And sometimes I f*** that up and get an extra r in there. Checks get hand printed nowadays...It's much more legible.
> 
> I heard they don't even teach cursive in all elementary schools anymore.


My daughter gets taught cursive.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I hope you have AC at the shop. Or a shitload of fans at least.


we do, use them in the mornings, we also have 2 220 heat pumps/ac in the main showroom, i have a 110 in the machine shop area where i hide sometimes, speaking of i got a guy bring me 3 blocks Friday to do.......other than that nada.....i usually break down the back during this time and not work on cars cause of the heat...Autumn and Winter...i'm in full bloom back there


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Just heard they got 4 1/2 inches of rain in the last hour about 20 miles from me. Pretty much nothing here but steady thunder and random raindrops.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

Sold our old patio furniture on FB marketplace. Gonna buy gas lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sold our old patio furniture on FB marketplace. Gonna buy gas lol.


would that be regular unleaded or surpreme?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> would that be regular unleaded or surpreme?


Regular in the Honda 91 in the Volvo


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

It's lunch


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's lunch
> View attachment 5131740


I bought some hash browns for lunch, trade you.

22 glorious degrees out!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

And it's gone........

Except for one piece of grilled zucchini.......I can't it'll make me pop.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

I did it......now I'm full. 

Smoke break


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought some hash browns for lunch, trade you.
> 
> 22 glorious degrees out!
> 
> View attachment 5131772


71f here and I am sporting shorts again!! I know, I know, Celsius, and we are the same temp  

Shit, I went and got gas, and 2 stroke oil, and put a sharp chain on the chainsaw, and it will NOT start. Fine, I can find other things to do!!

Hotdogs on the grill for me...I also hit the grocery store while out. I have a craving for a grilled dog. Also got great potato rolls and deli tater salad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 71f here and I am sporting shorts again!! I know, I know, Celsius, and we are the same temp
> 
> Shit, I went and got gas, and 2 stroke oil, and put a sharp chain on the chainsaw, and it will NOT start. Fine, I can find other things to do!!
> 
> Hotdogs on the grill for me...I also hit the grocery store while out. I have a craving for a grilled dog. Also got great potato rolls and deli tater salad.


Did you clean or put a new spark plug in it also lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 71f here and I am sporting shorts again!! I know, I know, Celsius, and we are the same temp
> 
> Shit, I went and got gas, and 2 stroke oil, and put a sharp chain on the chainsaw, and it will NOT start. Fine, I can find other things to do!!
> 
> Hotdogs on the grill for me...I also hit the grocery store while out. I have a craving for a grilled dog. Also got great potato rolls and deli tater salad.


I should flip it to imperial. It'll think the 50kph road signs are mph!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I bought some hash browns for lunch, trade you.*
> 
> 22 glorious degrees out!
> 
> View attachment 5131772


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5131789


Sure I've got some spare time.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure I've got some spare time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5131811
> View attachment 5131810


Old and belly full of beef, you don't stand a chance


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you clean or put a new spark plug in it also lol


Not yet, but it definitely needs to be serviced. 

So do I come to think of it...

I am moving onto the pressure washer...Lets see if that will start. And spray. It spent the winter in the basement next to the furnace so it had better!! I learned the hard way...Don't let the pump freeze with water in it! This is my 2nd pressure washer, lol. 

I am so lazy today...Not getting much done, and everything I try to do is a fail. But the hotdogs were good. Tater salad, no! Critter food.


----------



## JustRolling (May 11, 2022)

So yesterday (took me forever) for some occupational therapy I transplanted the seedlings into cups . Almost a 100% germination rate . For some reason it seemed like it took forever to get these beans to pop and feel like I’m way behind where I should be for outdoor grow .


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Old and belly full of beef, you don't stand a chance


No carbs and green tea.......you couldn't keep up


----------



## JustRolling (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Uh oh....Hopefully last nights ordeal wasn't too bad...Sorry if I missed it.


Just my bowels not cooperating at 2am and the wife having to get me otta bed , in the bath chair to take care of business and a shower to get cleaned up . Being paralyzed things just happen when you don’t want or expect it to happen and you half to learn to take what life throws you .


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No carbs and green tea.......you couldn't keep up


Carb free zucchini? Must be from California.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Carb free zucchini? Must be from California.


Oh please


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No carbs and green tea.......*you couldn't keep up*


ROFLMAO!! I think she just did


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh please
> View attachment 5131862


Extrapolate that to a serving size.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Extrapolate that to a serving size.


Shhh! I wasn't going to mention that.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Extrapolate that to a serving size.


I had two


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Extrapolate that to a serving size.


1


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had two


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Just my bowels not cooperating at 2am and the wife having to get me otta bed , in the bath chair to take care of business and a shower to get cleaned up . Being paralyzed things just happen when you don’t want or expect it to happen and you half to learn to take what life throws you .


Damn that sucks at 2 a.m., but it sounds like you have a damn good partner!! Hope you feel better and get caught up on sleep!


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

81 degrees....WOW, I had the heat on this morning.

I did get the patio and furniture pressure washed...The ebike has a full charge. If only I did, lol. It's too nice not to go though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had two


Two zucchinis? That's a tad bit more than 9.9 grams.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

Would it be inappropriate to make an Amber Heard joke in here? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two zucchinis? That's a tad bit more than 9.9 grams.


Two slices of zucchini


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would it be inappropriate to make an Amber Heard joke in here? Asking for a friend.


Would you poop on the bed? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Would you poop on the bed?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


A lady I use to work with said her teenage sons shared a room and they hated each other....They use to do stuff like wipe their ass on the others pillow.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would it be inappropriate to make an Amber Heard joke in here? Asking for a friend.


I had to Google this...Hadn't heard. 

And yes, fire away ....with the jokes


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had to Google this...Hadn't heard.
> 
> And yes, fire away ....with the jokes


It was subtle but it was there.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Greetings from blue dot. Rain has begun.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Greetings from blue dot. Rain has begun.View attachment 5131999


The storms look nasty.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Greetings from blue dot. Rain has begun.View attachment 5131999


Hey looks like them juvenile delinquents in Red Wing are going to have to hang on for a minute and I have no idea how I know that there's a juvenile detention center in Red Wing Minnesota lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hey looks like them juvenile delinquents in Red Wing are going to have to hang on for a minute and I have no idea how I know that there's a juvenile detention center in Red Wing Minnesota lol


West or East would depends on which way the storm is going


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hey looks like them juvenile delinquents in Red Wing are going to have to hang on for a minute and I have no idea how I know that there's a juvenile detention center in Red Wing Minnesota lol


I have seen that facility. Looks like a 60s public school with a security fence. Looking safe to me right now if they have a basement.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

And to smoke this to get rid of the shivers. Just ran down my spine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have seen that facility. Looks like a 60s public school with a security fence. Looking safe to me right now if they have a basement.


Looks are very much deceiving


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

I can not believe that it is still open now that is a scary thought


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to smoke this to get rid of the shivers. Just ran down my spine View attachment 5132006


Talk about shivers! This 
Pic


----------



## shnkrmn (May 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can not believe that it is still open now that is a scary thought


It's been a few years since I've been down highway 61. Maybe it's no longer there.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was subtle but it was there.


So you would


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 12, 2022)

It's been 24 hrs and my heat has not needed to cycle on! Yay.....

Happy Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

Morning






Mid 80°s and sunny. I'll be hiding in the shop. I've been waiting on some welding wire for almost two weeks........hope it came in yesterday. 

How's your Thursday looking?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

Wow! It's going to hit 91 today. Like someone flipped a switch. I better get busy.

How can welding wire take so long to get?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wow! It's going to hit 91 today. Like someone flipped a switch. I better get busy.
> 
> How can welding wire take so long to get?


Exactly. It's ticking me off. I didn't order it, but this is the longest I've waited.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wow! It's going to hit 91 today. Like someone flipped a switch. I better get busy.
> 
> How can welding wire take so long to get?


Everything good from your storm? No damage? 

Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's been 24 hrs and my heat has not needed to cycle on! Yay.....
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday.


Mine was on a lot yesterday. Right after I got my swamp cooler ready to run  my weather needs therapy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

Bad fire in socal. Hopefully everyone is safe.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Everything good from your storm? No damage?
> 
> Good morning.


Not this time! 2 inches of rain though. Suddenly the grass is emerald green!


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bad fire in socal. Hopefully everyone is safe.


It's in Laguna Niguel which is roughly 2 hours away from Meta and I. It's a hard place to battle the fire because of all the canyons. No containment and no injuries so far, sadly some extremely expensive homes have burnt to the ground. There's no forecast of wind for today so hopefully they can get a handle on it.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

No snow for you!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No snow for you!


Probably next week


----------



## JustRolling (May 12, 2022)

Cousin came over last night and he got everything setup in the cabinet , fan blowing and makeshift platform for now . He hurt his back Monday but knew if I tried it probably wouldn’t have ended well .


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

Does sand burn?


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does sand burn?


Yup at high enough temperatures. We like to refer to it as glass or in some instances Trinitite. Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup at high enough temperatures. We like to refer to it as glass or in some instances Trinitite. Good morning.


Good morning friend.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yup at high enough temperatures. We like to refer to it as glass or in some instances Trinitite. Good morning.


I obviously just woke up. I worked at a glass factory. That’s where I saw a woman cut in half.
I can’t believe I asked that question.
Good morning


----------



## JustRolling (May 12, 2022)

Currently 66° with a high of 85° today .. With looking at the 10 day forecast I might be able to get these plants outside soon .

Morning W-n-B hope you guys have a wonderful day . Speaking of you guys is everything good with @Rsawr ? Did I miss something?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Currently 66° with a high of 85° today .. With looking at the 10 day forecast I might be able to get these plants outside soon .
> 
> Morning W-n-B hope you guys have a wonderful day . Speaking of you guys is everything good with @Rsawr ? Did I miss something?


I’ve been wondering as well.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I obviously just woke up. I worked at a glass factory. That’s where I saw a woman cut in half.
> I can’t believe I asked that question.
> Good morning


Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Just ordered some wax, Runtz s1, on sale of course


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

64° in the shop. My wire came yay


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

Morning...just got to the shop....wife reminded me today i have to take her for her MRI, this should be interesting.....

anywho...woke up this morning to a decents 72F and what feels like a dryness in the air, high today 93 to 95F....

just started a fresh pot.....coffee up soon

now to get some breakfast in me......


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

I’ve been making plans for a week at the beach around siesta key and she just told me she doesn’t think we should go and spend the money.
It’s for her 60th birthday for God’s sake.
Hmmm what to do what to do?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

I just walked 18 holes of golf. 78 degrees with a dewpoint of 68. Sticky icky. Almost too hot to dab. Almost.....


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just walked 18 holes of golf. 78 degrees with a dewpoint of 68. Sticky icky. Almost too hot to dab. Almost.....


I love you


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

A wild turkey is chasing a peacock in the yard. One of the funniest things I’ve ever seen!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

1


Paul Drake said:


> A wild turkey is chasing a peacock in the yard. One of the funniest things I’ve ever seen!


I had a wild turkey in my yard once. He couldn't figure out how to get out. Ran from one fence corner back to another over and over. Hilarious. Also, peacock is delicious.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 1
> 
> I had a wild turkey in my yard once. He couldn't figure out how to get out. Ran from one fence corner back to another over and over. Hilarious. Also, peacock is delicious.


They live in the wildlife preserve. My dad is always telling me to get him a turkey. We have a bunch. I said no go buy one. I couldn’t shoot anything.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They live in the wildlife preserve. My dad is always telling me to get him a turkey. We have a bunch. I said no go buy one. I couldn’t shoot anything.


Wild turkey tastes 10 times better than domestic. Not gamy at all.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

wild turkey = yum


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 1
> 
> I had a wild turkey in my yard once. He couldn't figure out how to get out. Ran from one fence corner back to another over and over. Hilarious. Also, *peacock is delicious.*


I'd eat one just to make the screaming stop.
When they get wound up those things sound like a woman being attacked by a bear.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd eat one just to make the screaming stop.
> When they get wound up those things sound like a woman being attacked by a bear.


Nope, not gonna say it


----------



## Paul Drake (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 1
> 
> I had a wild turkey in my yard once. He couldn't figure out how to get out. Ran from one fence corner back to another over and over. Hilarious. Also, peacock is delicious.


She’s got a bum leg, I can relate, and lives in the neighbors back yard.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

Well I guess I just had to look and see what was my backyard when I was a kid from Okinawa to Long Beach California to Elba Minnesota culture shock or what


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I guess I just had to look and see what was my backyard when I was a kid from Okinawa to Long Beach California to Elba Minnesota culture shockView attachment 5132346 or what


152 people in Elba in 2010. That would be some rough culture shock for a boy from Okinawa.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 152 people in Elba in 2010. That would be some rough culture shock for a boy from Okinawa.


It was better for society as a whole that I got stuck off in a little town like that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

I'm actually thinking it was the same population back in the day


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm actually thinking it was the same population back in the day


It hasn't varied much. Peaked in 1990 at 220. I've always been a city boy. Can't imagine.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

85° this is getting out of hand! 

I'm going to invent underwear with a pocket for ice


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 85° this is getting out of hand!
> 
> I'm going to invent underwear with a pocket for ice


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5132408


Link to the product?  

Man I would do that today........hotter tomorrow


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Link to the product?
> 
> Man I would do that today........hotter tomorrow











Jockstrap With 2 Ice Packs | Test Eeze


Our breathable Stretch Jockstrap is made of 80% Polyester and 20% Nylon which promotes comfort and ultimate air flow. It also STRETCHES an additional 3inches. Designed with our patent pending Pouch for ice support that will keep you comfortable and confident.




www.test-eeze.com


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

Here's a picture of my pal, Mel. She came out of her pond today to go lay some eggs.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

70°-75° f.....25%-45% the is good. A little shade


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

Just a little warm here today


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5132490


So if I told you that O nevermind he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2022)

Happy 13th!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy 13th!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132683


Backatcha sir


----------



## Paul Drake (May 13, 2022)

Good morning 
Hey Toronto, I’d go to that Stanley Cup game if I were you!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Morning






It's already 55° bet we'll get close to 90° later. I think I'll bring the mower out and get it ready. 

Hope everyone has a great day 


Happy Friday the 13th!


Earworm


----------



## Paul Drake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and in 2 days this will be the high


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 85° this is getting out of hand!
> 
> I'm going to invent underwear with a pocket for ice


I had a killer migraine all day yesterday, and made an ice pack hat!! Thank God I am better today. It was brutal. Couldn't keep anything down except water. Finally took a couple Benadryl and that seemed to be the turning point. 

Slept with a bedroom window open for the first time this year....Til about 6 am when a bird started chirping. 

Supposed to have lunch with my bro that i haven't seen in ages today....


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Checked the tracking on my WeatherTech stuff turns out it's going to spend Friday 13th in Las Vegas


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Checked the tracking on my WeatherTech stuff turns out it's going to spend Friday 13th in Las Vegas


Time for a test drive?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Checked the tracking on my WeatherTech stuff turns out it's going to spend Friday 13th in Las Vegas


7 7 7 and free shrimp cocktails? My notions about Vegas may be a tad quaint.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

Looks like an afternoon in side for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

I played chauffeur for a few months to a wannabe producer buddy of mine out in Malibu he had an M6 that was a very nice car so I can about imagine letting that lady run


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time for a test drive?


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time for a test drive?


I am planning on one this weekend. We'll see if we actually go, depends on the weather.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I am planning on one this weekend. We'll see if we actually go, depends on the weather.


Here hoping


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Already 76°


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

ah if you really wanna melt, come to Texas...Morning all

woke up this to that very exact temp, 76F and humid, high today 96F and supposed to dry out, looks like i'm mowing later this afternoon as well....freaking riding mower with no suspension....anywho

welp just started a pot, and we got a stock order in so i'm putting that up today

now to get some breakfast in me.......Happy 13th everyone....may this day be special....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah if you really wanna melt, come to Texas...Morning all
> 
> woke up this to that very exact temp, 76F and humid, high today 96F and supposed to dry out, looks like i'm mowing later this afternoon as well....freaking riding mower with no suspension....anywho
> 
> ...


We have the same weather today and almost the same choirs. There's still snow in the mountains......I can hike to ski in 20 minutes. Lift access skiing in 50. But I'm getting the riding mower out lol record temps in Burlington yesterday 89° supposed to be hotter today. Last snow at the house was 3 weeks ago


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We have the same weather today and almost the same choirs. There's still snow in the mountains......I can hike to ski in 20 minutes. Lift access skiing in 50. But I'm getting the riding mower out lol record temps in Burlington yesterday 89° supposed to be hotter today. Last snow at the house was 3 weeks ago


i happy your getting snow, down here we are starting rain dancing....cause we need the rain this la nina crap is starting to get to me, freaking dust bowl out there


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2022)

53 headed to low 80's. We're going to be a few degrees warmer than this graphic.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> 53 headed to low 80's. We're going to be a few degrees warmer than this graphic.
> Mornin.
> View attachment 5132809


trade ya?


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> trade ya?


Nope, I'm done with humidity.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nope, I'm done with humidity.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

So I got the back yard done anyone for the front??????


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2022)

Really overcast here, but low chance of rain. High around 80f.

It looks crazy dry out west, and unfortunately probably another bad fire season. 

Lazy day here...Lunch with bro, then no plans. Might try and get the chainsaw running. Oh I need to set up my hammock. There's a dead bat near my patio I noticed yesterday....It is still there. I thought for sure the fox would eat it. I am thinking when I pressure washed it was in a crack somewhere and got blasted...I've never seen one dead on the lawn like that. Or it's rabid  

I did invite Dad over for a cookout Sunday. His 85th bday is tomorrow. It's amazing this old f**=k has lived this long. He has zero stress, about anything....and I think that's why he is still alive. Blind in one eye and the other is not too good, but he still makes it to the bars daily.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Really overcast here, but low chance of rain. High around 80f.
> 
> It looks crazy dry out west, and unfortunately probably another bad fire season.
> 
> ...


give that bat to a vet, let them test it for rabies......


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Damn the mower fired right up with the jump pack. Fresh gas and a little grease in the joints and good to go. I'll put the charger on the battery tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn the mower fired right up with the jump pack. Fresh gas and a little grease in the joints and good to go. I'll put the charger on the battery tonight.


blades ok, i had to change mine


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *blades ok*, i had to change mine


Absolutely not. It's got the mulching/chipping/rock blades installed


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)

I helped a friend move a few yards of soil today. She rented a self propelled wheelbarrow, made the job so quick and easy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I helped a friend move a few yards of soil today. She rented a self propelled wheelbarrow, made the job so quick and easy.


Nice? That probably came in handy. My rental place sucks......if they have one it's probably broken lol

I tried to get that power broom.....broken. I tried to rent a chipper.......broken. lol seems to be a pattern


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I helped a friend move a few yards of soil today. She rented a self propelled wheelbarrow, made the job so quick and easy.


Though watching you do this would have much more entertaining.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 13, 2022)

They need to work on their production values. And that breezy background music is in every garden diy video ever!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice? That probably came in handy. My rental place sucks......if they have one it's probably broken lol
> 
> I tried to get that power broom.....broken. I tried to rent a chipper.......broken. lol seems to be a pattern


I gave up on rentals. It's all junk. I just buy what I need and sell it when I'm done. Owning a drywall jack is lifechanging lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I gave up on rentals. It's all junk. I just buy what I need and sell it when I'm done. Owning a drywall jack is lifechanging lol


It was a 5" wood chipper. Most of the time I've rented telescoping man or fork lifts and other large equipment that needs to be delivered. The little stuff I might have or be able to borrow. I almost bought a power broom last summer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice? That probably came in handy. My rental place sucks......if they have one it's probably broken lol
> 
> I tried to get that power broom.....broken. I tried to rent a chipper.......broken. lol seems to be a pattern


You should start a tool rental company!



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Though watching you do this would have much more entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 5132863


Did that last year at my mom's place. We replaced the washed out gravel in the ravine at the back. I started going down the hill with a wheelbarrow full of gravel and gravity took over... I just let it go.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


The closest I get to shorts lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The closest I get to shorts View attachment 5132869lol


You probably get some interesting tan lines


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should start a tool rental company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..no. I don't let many people touch my tools.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

Zebra like even


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah..no. I don't let many people touch my tools.


Broken?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Broken?


Nope......but takes a lot of grease


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> give that bat to a vet, let them test it for rabies......


That's probably a good idea. It is still there, which I'm amazed. Normally anything like that gets eaten. 

I just did some research...They apparently only want to know if they have that white nose disease. This one looks healthy, so I just got rid of it.




shnkrmn said:


> I gave up on rentals. It's all junk. I just buy what I need and sell it when I'm done. Owning a drywall jack is lifechanging lol


Or Harbor Freight is good for the "once in a great while tools". I needed to mix up about 30 bags of mortar, while refacing the foundations on 2 houses, and I bought the large cement mixer from HF. It paid for itself on that one job...Mixing mortar by hand sucks. My friends have borrowed it more than I have used it. Or a 50' commercial drain snake was cheaper to buy at HF than calling someone to do it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)

I know I'm late  .....I move slow in this.....


87°......definitely a record


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife You were right, the chainsaw needed to be serviced. I have gotten bad about servicing some things, and the chainsaw is one of them. It's a 20 year old Craftsman saw, that I just use occasionally. Good peppy little saw. I don't think I EVER cleaned the air filter. It was idling high the last time it ran so I was thinking the carb had an issue, but when I took the cover off and saw the air filter, it was pretty bad. Cleaned it, checked the plug for spark, and it fired right up. Too warm to finish cutting up my trees today though!!

Wow it's 5:13 on 5/13


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

We are getting storms here


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should start a tool rental company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Paul Drake (May 13, 2022)

I got some TASTY live resin tonight. Dream Hunter is about the best I’ve ever dabbed. Also got another indica Blue Spring Cookies some Sativa, Cherry AK.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire in the bowl View attachment 5132738


Is that’s thca or kief?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I play that tune at most gigs, but I prefer this R rated version


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that’s thca or kief?


Kief


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (May 14, 2022)

Hey, I'm back somewhat..still didn't acomplish much putting down the keyboard and picking up a rake.
I think all this yardwork makes me too grumpy and tired to be sociable.I'd catch up every 3 days or so, but missed out on the groove. 
It just seemed dumb to interject or  something 3 days after.

Any word from @Rsawr? Kinda worried about her, hope she's just dealing with the house.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2022)

Morning






Just as hot today  relief coming Tuesday....65°......what it's supposed to be. Then back to the 80°s wtf  

What's going on with you guys and gals?


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

Woke up at 3:30 for no apparent reason. I have nothing pressing to do today so hopefully I can get a good nap in this afternoon.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I play that tune at most gigs, but I prefer this R rated version


Thanks Tyler you always come through for me! I sent it to my granddaughter's email (yes a 2 year old has her own email account).


----------



## Paul Drake (May 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Tyler you always come through for me! I sent it to my granddaughter's email (yes a 2 year old has her own email account).


Good morning glory


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning glory


Good morning! Beach today? We are going to 94, hello summer.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! Beach today? We are going to 94, hello summer.


No baby, not on the weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2022)

Caffeine and Cannabis 
Folgers Black Silk
Bodhi Cherry Queen F2


----------



## Grojak (May 14, 2022)

Smoking a fat joint of my own creation Deacon Blues (djs blueberry x blue Satellite 2.2) straight up blueberry pheno


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! Beach today? We are going to 94, hello summer.


We're only supposed to hit 91, 93 tomorrow though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> We're only supposed to hit 91, 93 tomorrow though.


Heading to Arizona tomorrow... 



SH420


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2022)

Hometown in Wisconsin was 90*+ yesterday. And very humid. Records all over.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2022)

Forecast 62° bluebird skies on the hill today, bikinis were out yesterday.

Spotted a little Bob bitchen love in the parking lot


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Forecast 62° bluebird skies on the hill today, bikinis were out yesterday.
> View attachment 5133249
> Spotted a little Bob bitchen love in the parking lot


You need to investigate if that's a bikini wearer!! Get on it


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You need to investigate if that's a bikini wearer!! Get on it


He didn’t look like he Had the body for a bikini


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2022)

Beautiful day here...woke up to 70f, highs around 80f. Planning on playing with the drone and e-bike hopefully. 

Should make a tater salad for tomorrows picnic too I suppose. I bought some deli tater salad the other day....Took one bite and threw it away.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Beautiful day here...woke up to 70f, highs around 80f. Planning on playing with the drone and e-bike hopefully.
> 
> Should make a tater salad for tomorrows picnic too I suppose. I bought some deli tater salad the other day....Took one bite and threw it away.


Did you say drone? I'm grounded until I can get new propellers for it lol have a great day


----------



## DCcan (May 14, 2022)

Got my nap in, now i need 2nd coffee and a joint.
RollitUp and getting buzzed again, trying not to order a drone to keep an eye on the cat, lol.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you say drone?View attachment 5133282 I'm grounded until I can get new propellers for it lol have a great day


Yep, you can get in trouble fast. I haven't flown in a while...I gave my smaller one away, and I'm left with a DJI Mavic Pro that I got a good black Friday deal on a few years ago. It has a crazy distance capability, and I have to really be careful or I'll be taking out a plane or something. I've only flown it about 3 times in that many years. The smaller one I was more comfortable with. That was a DJI Spark.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep, you can get in trouble fast. I haven't flown in a while...I gave my smaller one away, and I'm left with a DJI Mavic Pro that I got a good black Friday deal on a few years ago. It has a crazy distance capability, and I have to really be careful or I'll be taking out a plane or something. I've only flown it about 3 times in that many years. The smaller one I was more comfortable with. That was a DJI Spark.
> 
> View attachment 5133341


Very cool mine is no where that one I've already lost one into the river lol and the one I have has a hard time outside


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2022)

Well no flying or riding, but I made a big potato & egg salad, some deviled eggs, and got meat...burgers and sausages, for tomorrow.

And I took the heavy winter curtains off my bedroom windows, stripped the beds heavy quilts and flannel sheets, and put away the electric blanket for a few months!! Yeee ha! Break out the summer wear!!

Watered my plants in veg, and did a few dabs while at it. My gals in flower are 8 weeks today...Pretty much done but I'll probably give them another week.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2022)

I'd like a drone. Never know when I may need to do targeting for artillery strikes.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 14, 2022)

How’s it possible for me to break another GD tip to my dab straw!?
Grrrrr


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


If I was a serial killer I could throttle you right now.
Freakin ear worm that won't go away! : )


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

Get ready 
Got the rig out
Time check 
Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

Morning


The damn woodpeckers get up at 5, I got up at 6, ane the rooster down the road started at 7........I don't know where I was going with that but I already baked a bit 

What going on?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5133732
> 
> The damn woodpeckers get up at 5, I got up at 6, ane the rooster down the road started at 7........I don't know where I was going with that but I already baked a bit
> ...


Dabbing with a broken straw and smoking live resin on


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

Yeah, now I'm hungry


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, now I'm hungry


Anybody live near Detroit?








Assorted #Hash Concentrates $25/1G | Detroit | Oz Cannabis


Oz Cannabis is offering Assorted #Hash Concentrates $25/1G in Detroit through Cannasaver's weed deals and coupons on our site today.




www.cannasaver.com


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

Oh yeah @shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

90% humidity.....rained last night and was supposed to be raining all day but looks like it will be this afternoon. Sun is in and out and it's only 65° now.....muggy


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2022)

Good morning, everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, everyone


How's your day?


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2022)

GOOD MORNING 
GOOD MORNING 
GOOD MORNING GIRL


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2022)

Baking with Bodhi Babylon Buster thru Aluminum Vapor Genie


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 15, 2022)

Rain day after a really summer like 2 days. I got My first light sunburn! 

Happy Sunday


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's your day?



Going to be warm today.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5133794
> Going to be warm today.


We are pretty much right there with you. 
Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> We are pretty much right there with you.
> Good morning.


One of my dogs, all of my dogs, I don't know, knocked my sliding screen door off the rails! Assholes.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> One of my dogs, all of my dogs, I don't know, knocked my sliding screen door off the rails! Assholes.


They got together on that one!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

I found an old titanium straw tip! Phew…


----------



## JustRolling (May 15, 2022)

@BudmanTX I think this is genius . Should make one you wear around your neck for eating tacos in the car


----------



## shnkrmn (May 15, 2022)

Good late morning to you all. I've been pulling dandelions all morning. So.Much.Fun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good late morning to you all. I've been pulling dandelions all morning. So.Much.Fun


Good Morning 
At least you’re not pushing up daisies.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

Man, the sun is coming in and out and raining off and on......it's either heat and humidity or wet and put on a flannel lol


----------



## Paul Drake (May 15, 2022)

Sideboobs


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sideboobs


Where?


----------



## manfredo (May 15, 2022)

Did you guys see the mass shooting in Buffalo, NY? The shooter, an 18 Y.O. kid, lived about 2 miles from me within my school district....So messed up. It was racially motivated and he was into white supremist shit apparently. Freakin scary, stupid shit!! 









Accused shooter's town still shocked following shooting


The accused shooter originated from Conklin, New York.




spectrumlocalnews.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you guys see the mass shooting in Buffalo, NY? The shooter, an 18 Y.O. kid, lived about 2 miles from me within my school district....So messed up. It was racially motivated and he was into white supremist shit apparently. Freakin scary, stupid shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.....it's disgusting.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2022)

Killer side boob here yesterday, hopping for more today.
probably the last week of 100% main lodge open, 60’s the last few days.
Killer corn snow though


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2022)

A whole lot o whiteness out..


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> A whole lot o whiteness out..View attachment 5133887


She might need help with sunscreen...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2022)

Worked on the jeep....


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2022)

I saw a corner of the moon then the clouds moved in, pouring rain now  no eclipse


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw a corner of the moon then the clouds moved in, pouring rain now  no eclipse


We had rain all day and yesterday in the 90 +


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)

What happens when I don't pay attention to my surroundings lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)

That would be an Odin flop


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)

I wish I could get a better picture


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 15, 2022)

Best I could do with my phone..

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Morning






Wow that grass is growing fast. Gonna need to mow in a day or two. 80° and humid till afternoon then rain......normal temps coming tomorrow. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2022)

Cardinal singing, tree frogs and pond frogs and full moon setting earlier. 60* and calm.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Good morning. I’ve been trying to learn how to use the wheelchair in the house. I’m not doing too good as I ran into the refrigerator and twisted my knee lol I put the wheelchair up. I’ll wait till I go somewhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

We hit 85° yesterday afternoon! Had a couple over for surf and turf. I'm still full lol. 

Couldn't see the blood moon last night. Clouds moved in just as it was starting.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good late morning to you all. I've been pulling dandelions all morning. So.Much.Fun


See what wishing for warmer weathers gets you  
Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We hit 85° yesterday afternoon! Had a couple over for surf and turf. I'm still full lol.
> 
> Couldn't see the blood moon last night. Clouds moved in just as it was starting.
> 
> View attachment 5134122


Marinated or cooked shrooms? That looks awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Marinated or cooked shrooms? That looks awesome


Grilled in butter and a little soy sauce. Shrimp was butter and pesto. I'm having the rest for lunch today.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grilled in butter and a little soy sauce. Shrimp was butter and pesto. I'm having the rest for lunch today.


You made me hungry lol 

Leftovers


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You made me hungry lol
> View attachment 5134125
> Leftovers


I’ve got leftover chicken fingers


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got *leftover chicken fingers* View attachment 5134127


I'd eat that


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5134006
> View attachment 5134012


Beautiful day for it


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We hit 85° yesterday afternoon! Had a couple over for surf and turf. I'm still full lol.
> 
> Couldn't see the blood moon last night. Clouds moved in just as it was starting.
> 
> View attachment 5134122


I had some steak (rib eye) yesterday that looks great.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Crocodile Dad Gives Over 100 Babies a Ride on His Back


A crocodile father was photographed with a huge swarm of over 100 baby crocodiles on its back as it swam across a river in India.




petapixel.com


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2022)

I endured 3 hours of my fathers old stories that I have heard dozens of times. My brother wouldn't even come as they are feuding. Dad is just so disgusting on so many levels. Unfortunately I can't blame it on old age, but he's certainly not getting any better. 

Supposed to rain then get cooler for a few days. Temps all over the place, but hot next weekend. Happy Monday!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I had some steak (rib eye) yesterday that looks great.


Man I could go for a porterhouse for dinner.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I endured 3 hours of my fathers old stories that I have heard dozens of times. My brother wouldn't even come as they are feuding. Dad is just so disgusting on so many levels. Unfortunately I can't blame it on old age, but he's certainly not getting any better.
> 
> Supposed to rain then get cooler for a few days. Temps all over the place, but hot next weekend. Happy Monday!!
> 
> View attachment 5134138


I understand


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Man I could go for a porterhouse for dinner.


I'll get one out of the freezer.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You made me hungry lol
> View attachment 5134125
> Leftovers


Two more weeks for asparagus season! Can't wait. Fiddleheads too!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll get one out of the freezer.
> Mornin.


Morning and hellz yeah. I’ll be there by 4:20.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I had some steak (rib eye) yesterday that looks great.


I have no idea what the cut was. It was cooked perfect for me, no blood.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> See what wishing for warmer weathers gets you
> Good morning


Good morning! I have a great standup tool for pulling dandelions called grampa's weeder. It almost always gets the tap root if the soil moisture is just right.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! I have a great standup tool for pulling dandelions called grampa's weeder. It almost always gets the tap root if the soil moisture is just right.


My grandma used to eat them.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Can I buy weed? Why does the AD push me to buy weed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My grandma used to eat them.


Most field greens have dandelion leaves.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

I ate a vegan pizza, twice, it was that good. Barbie thought I put pepperoni and sausage on it but I didn’t.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I ate a vegan pizza, twice, it was that good. Barbie thought I put pepperoni and sausage on it but I didn’t.


Vegan is alright.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vegan is alright.
> 
> View attachment 5134159


I’m from the beef eating side of the family.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

Guess what we get to enjoy again? 



Have I mentioned I hate the north wind?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guess what we get to enjoy again?
> 
> View attachment 5134161


I hope you have a pool. I need that cool water after the porterhouse tonight.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope you have a pool. I need that cool water after the porterhouse tonight.


Nope, sorry. I could put the sprinkler in the yard? lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nope, sorry. I could put the sprinkler in the yard? lol.


And a giant slip 'n slide.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nope, sorry. I could put the sprinkler in the yard? lol.


I’m thinking of taking Barbie here, close and a great beach with free beach wheelchairs and rent golf carts! YES






Cape Haze, FL United States - Home in private area of resort with sun decks on both sides of house SF082 | Palm Island Resort


Book this Sleeps 8, 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms. Dogs allowed. Located in Cape Haze, FL United States



bookings-palmisland.escapia.com


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And a giant slip 'n slide.


Redneck=broken bones


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m thinking of taking Barbie here, close and a great beach with free beach wheelchairs and rent golf carts! YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booked solid until August


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Redneck=broken bones


That does look like a lot of fun!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

Morning all....hope everyone had a good weekend....last night i got to cook, drink beer, smoke some ST, and the enjoy the eclipse, untill my name changed then i enjoyed drinking beer, smoke some ST and enjoy the eclipse all from a swimming pool....course i did finish the cooking part already, beef fagitas, poor mans ribs, and flank steak.....even brought some for lunch

ok woke up to a mild 72F this morning, yeah it's gonna be another hot one....high today 99F

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups coming

now to get some breakfast in me.......


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Booked solid until August


Idc I need 8/2
I’ve talked to them already


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

$2500


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

60th birthday with family


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

go for it...


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can I buy weed? Why does the AD push me to buy weed?


Of course you can,


raratt said:


> Guess what we get to enjoy again?
> 
> View attachment 5134161
> 
> Have I mentioned I hate the north wind?


Swamp cooler is up and running, running tights on and screen door all fixed! Let's do this


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Of course you can,
> 
> Swamp cooler is up and running, running *tights *on and screen door all fixed! Let's do this


Tights?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tights?


Leggings would be cooler.


----------



## JustRolling (May 16, 2022)

morning all … 63° right now what is the highest 72 with sunny skies.

@BudmanTX don’t know if you seen the burrito bumper I had posted with the link to YouTube. I should have @Laughing Grass 3d print me one . The soft taco boat shells was a game changer for this paralyzed guy. Lol As I make a mess when eating .






Printables







www.printables.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> morning all … 63° right now what is the highest 72 with sunny skies.
> 
> @BudmanTX don’t know if you seen the burrito bumper I had posted with the link to YouTube. I should have @Laughing Grass 3d print me one .
> 
> ...


My printer is broken and not worth fixing. I've got my eye on a resin printer, maybe once the summer is over.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> morning all … 63° right now what is the highest 72 with sunny skies.
> 
> @BudmanTX don’t know if you seen the burrito bumper I had posted with the link to YouTube. I should have @Laughing Grass 3d print me one . The soft taco boat shells was a game changer for this paralyzed guy. Lol As I make a mess when eating .
> View attachment 5134185
> ...


all depends on the taco.....my friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


This kid's voice


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

thought i'd get a set of these.....when i make them....


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tights?





Laughing Grass said:


> Leggings would be cooler.


Potato/potahtoe
LOL they are black, four way compression. I do not want varicose veins, they hurt. They look good with my Fuschia Hokas.

These to be exact:





Women's HeatGear® Armour No-Slip Waistband Capris


Shop Under Armour for Women's HeatGear® Armour No-Slip Waistband Capris




www.underarmour.com


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Potato/potahtoe
> LOL they are black, four way compression. I do not want varicose veins, they hurt. They look good with my Fuschia Hokas.
> 
> These to be exact:
> ...


Pics? Lol.


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My grandma used to eat them.


My friends parent use to make dandelion wine and we'd steal a bottle if we were really desperate.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pics? Lol.


That was a pic, need a better phone?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My friends parent use to make dandelion wine and we'd steal a bottle if we were really desperate.


Headache in a bottle? I remember my friends drinking Boone's Farm, ugh. I sipped scotch or rum, no headaches and few regrets LOL


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Booked solid until August


I was looking at condos in Melbourne Florida this a.m.. Every one under 180k is under contract. Then I looked at some mobile homes in senior parks...Some of them are really nice in Florida....Lot rent is up over $800 a month. Like WTF are you kidding me??

Perhaps I can be a ....


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *I was looking at condos in Melbourne Florida this a.m.*. Every one under 180k is under contract. Then I looked at some mobile homes in senior parks...Some of them are really nice in Florida....Lot rent is up over $800 a month. Like WTF are you kidding me??
> 
> Perhaps I can be a ....
> 
> View attachment 5134200


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Headache in a bottle? I remember my friends drinking Boone's Farm, ugh. I sipped scotch or rum, no headaches and few regrets LOL


Bacardi, it goes with everything. We were 13 year olds buy Bacardi through the old people at ABC.

Paralegal called and said what?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was looking at condos in Melbourne Florida this a.m.. Every one under 180k is under contract. Then I looked at some mobile homes in senior parks...Some of them are really


Don’t do it!


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That was a pic, need a better phone?


I'm on the laptop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5134209


Might run into Paul?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bacardi, it goes with everything. We were 13 year olds buy Bacardi through the old people at ABC.
> 
> Paralegal called and said what?


What?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Might run into Paul?


In Florida Paul runs into you!


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm on the laptop.


Ok, need a better laptop?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Might run into Paul?


I’ll be spending a night in Gainesville.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t do it!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> In Florida Paul runs into you!


Can’t run from Paul Drake.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What?


By Friday ima prolly have my money


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> By Friday ima prolly have my money


Dab's on Paul!


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> In Florida Paul runs into you!


At least until she figures out how to work the wheelchair...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

Beef Fajita tacos with green peppers, onion, cayanne peppers, topped with cheese......home made sauce 

lunch anyone...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two more weeks for asparagus season! Can't wait. Fiddleheads too!


Mmmmm fiddleheads  


Then morels 

And ramps those are good too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2022)

Yuppers it is that time again hopefully you are having a great start to the day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> At least until she figures out how to work the wheelchair...


You SOB
LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dab's on Paul!


Get your asses to Gainesville


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm fiddleheads
> 
> 
> Then morels
> ...


I was just over a year ago that I went morel hunting for the first time. I don't think I'll be doing that again. Too muddy and we didn't find anything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get your asses to Gainesville


That's in the middle of the state.  Nothing good there.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5134226


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's in the middle of the state.  Nothing good there.


Some good old Gainesville green grown on the Crystal River will change your mind about nothing going on he he he


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

I think that's arugula.


Laughing Grass said:


> Most field greens have dandelion leaves.
> 
> View attachment 5134144


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Leggings would be cooler.


There's a difference?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My printer is broken and not worth fixing. I've got my eye on a resin printer, maybe once the summer is over.
> 
> View attachment 5134183


Maybe a rosin printer would be nice. Print it, use it, dab it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There's a difference?


Tights are thicker opaque pantyhose and leggings are yoga pants.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tights are thicker opaque pantyhose and leggings are yoga pants.


Still don't see it? It's like men's garments; if it has a pee flap it's underwear but if it's smooth front I can ski in it lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I think that's arugula.


Cicoria


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Still don't see it? It's like men's garments; if it has a pee flap it's underwear but if it's smooth front I can ski in it lol.


You can't wear tights as pants... I guess you could, but you'd probably get some weird looks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5134137
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Cayman, not a crock.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't wear tights as pants... I guess you could, but you'd probably get some weird looks.


Rules, rules, rules. Pffft.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't wear tights as pants... I guess you could, but *you'd probably get some weird looks.*






I bet you would


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

The squish is on.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The squish is on.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This kid's voice


I'm a huge fan of the All Blacks Haka instead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a huge fan of the All Blacks Haka instead.


One K... Hakka is too spicy. 

They grow up so quickly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's in the middle of the state.  Nothing good there.


Find an isolated pasture & look for the real shrooms


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Find an isolated pasture & look for the real shrooms


I heard a rumor that there's an ocean and beaches in Florida.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I heard a rumor that there's an ocean and beaches in Florida.


Good luck finding a place that's not packed with idiots, snow birds & sub-humans.
I grew up there & it ain't like it used to be.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good luck finding a place that's not packed with idiots, snow birds & sub-humans.
> I grew up there & it ain't like it used to be.


2019 was the last time I saw the ocean or went to a real beach.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't wear tights as pants... I guess you could, but you'd probably get some leers
> FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)

Maybe @shnkrmn has a nice bum.


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get your asses to Gainesville


Gainsville Green was the first Sinsemilia I ever smoked, back around 1976, and it was premo!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

The sky looks angry again. I drove around a lot today....I saw 84° and sunny....seriously crazy rain that people where pulling over because it was coming down so hard........and hail......that brought the temperature down to 60° in only a few minutes. Now the big stuff is brewing


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't wear tights as pants... I guess you could, but you'd probably get some weird looks.


Oh you haven't been to Binghamton yet


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The sky looks angry again. I drove around a lot today....I saw 84° and sunny....seriously crazy rain that people where pulling over because it was coming down so hard........and hail......that brought the temperature down to 60° in only a few minutes. Now the big stuff is brewing


Same here...I was out and when I got back I had a mess. 2 dozen flowers I had started in cups were blown all over the patio, and I had a minor flood in the kitchen because I left a window wide open. Hail too. Patio chairs blown into the yard. No real damage though.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe @shnkrmn has a nice bum.


Probably could work in Binghamton from all I hear.


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One K... Hakka is too spicy.
> 
> They grow up so quickly.


My next wife will be able to do this


----------



## Paul Drake (May 16, 2022)

Good night tribe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good night tribe
> View attachment 5134457


Rest well coffee tomorrow


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> My next wife will be able to do this
> 
> View attachment 5134445
> 
> ...


On skis


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

When I was a teen my cousin was a dance instructor. She taught me how to do a no handed cartwheel. But I'm not good wife material


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When I was a teen my cousin was a dance instructor. She taught me how to do a no handed cartwheel. But I'm not good wife material


I don't know I've seen your cooking and the shop so far it's all good just saying he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2022)

it's a nice night tonight


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When I was a teen my cousin was a dance instructor. She taught me how to do a no handed cartwheel. But I'm not good wife material


I don't think I have the energy to train another and vice versa.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When I was a teen my cousin was a dance instructor. She taught me how to do a no handed cartwheel. But I'm not good wife material


Can you do it while dodging automatic weapons fire?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Can you do it while dodging automatic weapons fire?


So silly


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)

If you mix up 2 or three different resins would that be a super hybrid?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know I've seen your cooking and the shop so far it's all good just saying he he he ha ha ha he


I'm with you Jeff, my mind went right there.

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Morning





It's Tuesday!
Well those storms I was talking about yesterday.....I just heard on the news we just missed a tornado  

50° this morning......it was a great night to sleep with the windows open. 90° this weekend though. 

Chicken tacos tonight!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know I've seen your cooking and the shop so far it's all good just saying he he he ha ha ha he





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't think I have the energy to train another and vice versa.





curious2garden said:


> I'm with you Jeff, my mind went right there.
> 
> Good morning


No one's touching my tools


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, now fire up something


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds good, now fire up something


If you put it like that


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds good, now fire up something


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you put it like that


I’ve got a three way mix of resins lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got a three way mix of resins lol


Moby Dick


----------



## Paul Drake (May 17, 2022)

Yeah, the barbster is picking up her glasses and then going cruise clothes shopping smh.
Not a good beach day so I’ve got 4 kids in the bed  watching? Myself and Perry and Della <3


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2022)

I really do have a tiny Bob Ross Bobble Head


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. 

Heat is back on today, at least it's sunny.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Moby Dick


I need to listen to that on Youtube again, been awhile. RIP Bonzo.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got a three way mix of resins lol


I need coffee before a three way for breakfast...


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No one's touching my tools


Mine either.


----------



## manfredo (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an even better night to sleep with the heat on, and an extra blanket....Brrrr, got into the 40's here! No shorts today!! But yeah, 90 on Saturday.

Pain doctor today, then maybe some chainsaw action this afternoon.....Maybe. 

All kinds of details are emerging about the Buffalo shooter...Like his parents bought him the tactical gear for Christmas....Who buys their kid a bullet proof vest for Christmas....Or any time?!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When I was a teen my cousin was a dance instructor. She taught me how to do a no handed cartwheel. But I'm not good wife material


We need a video!


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need a video!


PLEASE!!! NO spandex!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> PLEASE!!! NO spandex!


Knife pleated skirt and everything, I'll bring popcorn.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Knife pleated skirt and everything, I'll bring popcorn.


Like I know what that is.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

OK...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5134664
> OK...


Always learning, always growing.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Always learning, always growing.


Still not shaving my legs...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Only live performances


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

Sorry, I'm bored.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sorry, I'm bored.


We need more than an apology for that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Still not shaving my legs...


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

All I got, take it or leave it...lol.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

Say no to the Brazilian.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

howdy everyone, how are you guys and gals doing this fine day......welp i didn't have to duck last night, so all is good

woke up this morning at a semi humid 72F, it's gonna be a hot one again...high today 99F it might push to 100 or to 101 today.....

started a fresh pot of cafe, be ready soon

now to get some breakfast in me.....couple of little sausage biscuits.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

Babies!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Babies!
> 
> View attachment 5134768


I hate those shit bags.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2022)

They have taken over some Boat Docks and Golf Courses and parks. Whole small towns. They Shit like big dogs.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

A lot of places around here are having that problem with turkeys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate those shit bags.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> A lot of places around here are having that problem with turkeys.


Same here, and a lot of them golf


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> A lot of places around here are having that problem with turkeys.


odd time of year for those....hmm


----------



## 420God (May 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> They have taken over some Boat Docks and Golf Courses and parks. Whole small towns. They Shit like big dogs.


They were doing the same around my area, totally destroying nice beaches, until we made a hunting season for them.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2022)

Canadian Geese have had a massive population explosion since the 1970s. Imagine a putting green with dozens of piles of dog shit, or how about a floating boat dock or a beach.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2022)

Found some very fresh bear shit last few days, 100yards up the road.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> odd time of year for those....hmm


They don't go anywhere, just multiply. Turkeys don't migrate.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5134792


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Canadian Geese have had a massive population explosion since the 1970s. Imagine a putting green with dozens of piles of dog shit, or how about a floating boat dock or a beach.


There was at least a dozen goslings for one pair. Pretty darn cute lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

i shall dispatch my contingent of geese to shit on everything......j/k


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

wait, what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait, what?


The shoes make that outfit.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The shoes make that outfit.


Totally


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The shoes make that outfit.


i should have know, it's all about the shoes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2022)

Fire before the rain


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire before View attachment 5134960View attachment 5134961the rain View attachment 5134961


More fire....,.burn the rain!


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> More fire....,.burn the rain!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> A lot of places around here are having that problem with turkeys.


I used to have a Wild Turkey issue myself. Couldn’t stop drinking it.
Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2022)

Morning






37° this morning, 68° by the end of the day. Nice and sunny. 

What's going on with your Wednesday?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just pooped on your bed.

That’ll be $50


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

I’m so stoned I didn’t know if it was a.m. or p.m.
Cherry AK


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just pooped on your bed.
> 
> That’ll be $50


I was just gonna blame the dog......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 18, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day. 

Shoulder pain is back with a vengeance this morning. I thought I had this shit licked.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

Is this possible? This really works the best of 4 antidepressants.









Micro Dose Caps


50 vegan gel capsules with a .31 -.34 g micro dose each




docsdankseeds.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Shoulder pain is back with a vengeance this morning. I thought I had this shit licked.


Gotta keep doing those exact exercises. Once you've developed a trigger point it's never far away if you stop doing them.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just gonna blame the dog......


She’s too lazy too poop lol she goes when you make her get up


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta keep doing those exact exercises. Once you've developed a trigger point it's never far away if you stop doing them.


True ya
Good morning glory


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

That’s me current shirt btw.
Another day up at 3. Grrrr
Did y’all see about the Chinese plane? Oy Yoy Yo
Off to pain management and dispensary


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta keep doing those exact exercises. Once you've developed a trigger point it's never far away if you stop doing them.


Friday was the last time I did them. The hard roller sucks and I figured I didn't need to do it anymore. I was wrong lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is this possible? This really works the best of 4 antidepressants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a pharmaceutical engineer couldn't you grow your own? Seems a lot easier than weed.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 18, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2022)

Might cut the lawn...Heat is coming. Should probably put the AC units in.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Might cut the lawn...Heat is coming. Should probably put the AC units in.
> 
> View attachment 5135232


We're supposed to be pushing 100 today, guess I'll need to water everything this morning.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> As a pharmaceutical engineer couldn't you grow your own? Seems a lot easier than weed.


Oh yeah, some even grow in my yard apparently.
Should be a snap. My brother is now.


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy hump day.
> 
> Shoulder pain is back with a vengeance this morning. I thought I had this shit licked.


These are great...I put one on my shoulder and lower back every morning when I get out of the shower, and take them off at bedtime.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

Morning all...hows everyone doing this fine hump day.....mine so far so good

well woke up to another warm on this morning 72F and slightly humid.....high today, yep you guessed it...99F

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups coming

now to get some breakfast in me

now if i could get these fur balls to do some work around the house

saw about 4 or 5 of them last night and this morning....i swear one of the last night, flatten himself/herself on the ground and just turned it's head and looked at me in the eyes and said "what". Then again it could have been that ST#3 i was smoking....either way nice to see


----------



## Paul Drake (May 18, 2022)

I just got injections in my hands and they are totally numb


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just got injections in my hands and they are totally numb


I saw my PM dr. yesterday, he gave me a B-12 injection and I told him I had covid a few weeks back....he backed away from me so fast, and was out the door within seconds saying "see ya". I guess I don't blame him!!

Hopefully the lidocaine wears off quick and the steroid works!!


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just got injections in my hands and they are totally numb




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ShittyLifeProTips/comments/9fgt2l


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> These are great...I put one on my shoulder and lower back every morning when I get out of the shower, and take them off at bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 5135269


I did my roller this morning and went t the gym for an hour. Shoulder feels worse but I feel better.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2022)

An afternoon delight


----------



## hillbill (May 18, 2022)

IBC Root Beer in glass bottles is a “thing” around here.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> IBC Root Beer in glass bottles is a “thing” around here.


i used to love that root beer


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i used to love that root beer


Used to?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Used to?


can't find them down this direction anymore.....they were great for ice cream floats


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> can't find them down this direction anymore.....they were great for ice cream floats


Damn! I can send you some if you need a fix


----------



## shnkrmn (May 18, 2022)

Sprecher is big here in the upper Midwest. I've met a few fanatics. Now I could use a float.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sprecher is big here in the upper Midwest. I've met a few fanatics. Now I could use a float.


Out of curiosity, what is the % of sugar versus the RDA?

Edit: My favorite float is A & W rootbeer & Rocky road ice cream.
Yum!


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the % of sugar versus the RDA?


I had to edit because of your edit...lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the % of sugar versus the RDA?
> 
> Edit: My favorite float is A & W rootbeer & Rocky road ice cream.
> Yum!


I haven't had a rootbeer float in, I guess, nearly 35 years. The fantasy is enough!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I haven't had a rootbeer float in, I guess, nearly 35 years. The fantasy is enough!


Same here no wait a minute I think nope yup that was alcohol not my other addition lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2022)

We are talking about layers bud keef bud


----------



## Paul Drake (May 19, 2022)

Good morning tribe


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning tribeView attachment 5135665


Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Wasssup


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Morning






Not gonna even hit 60° today. I actually slept all night except for one wakeup at 4.......but I feel extra tired this morning. What's up with that?! 

Happy Thursday


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wasssup


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Two in a row now. At least I got some wax on there this time lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a hydro grow on the second story. There's always a chance of indoor precipitation


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Two in a row now. At least I got some wax on there this time lol


LOL Husband waxed the car yesterday I should check the forecast.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Husband waxed the car yesterday I should check the forecast.


It works every time lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

Happy Friday eve. Long weekend coming up!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Love it Holmes


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Friday eve. Long weekend coming up!


Reminds me I need to change birdcages, thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It works every time lol


Sadly, not for us, just more wind.


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

Dentist this morning....Ugh, I hate the dentist. 

Rainey and cool here today too, but the heat is coming tomorrow, at least for a few days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dentist this morning....Ugh, I hate the dentist.
> 
> Rainey and cool here today too, but the heat is coming tomorrow, at least for a few days.


Me too - I have a cracked molar that needs a cap and I have a very high tolerance to the injections of which there will be more than a few in about 45 minutes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too - I have a cracked molar that needs a cap and I have a very high tolerance to the injections of which there will be more than a few in about 45 minutes.


If they don't have to do a pulpectomy have you tried it without a local? I had a root canal done without local (I was allergic for a couple decades) and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If they don't have to do a pulpectomy have you tried it without a local? I had a root canal done without local (I was allergic for a couple decades) and it wasn't bad at all.


I'm a squeamish little kid when it comes to stainless steel implements in bodily openings.


----------



## Twilson973 (May 19, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Use to love wake and bake. Then something happened to me. Suddenly if I smoked more than once a day my high almost disappeared. The first high was OK but any after that were seriously diminished. Don't have any idea what caused this.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Twilson973 said:


> Use to love wake and bake. Then something happened to me. Suddenly if I smoked more than once a day my high almost disappeared. The first high was OK but any after that were seriously diminished. Don't have any idea what caused this.


Tolerance. Welcome to RIU, post often and praise rolli.


----------



## Twilson973 (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Tolerance. Welcome to RIU, post often and praise rolli.


Thanks man. I like this place.

Yes it is tolerance by why did it kick in after i turned 50. Before that i use to be able to get a good buzz 3 times a day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Twilson973 said:


> Thanks man. I like this place.
> 
> Yes it is tolerance by why did it kick in after i turned 50. Before that i use to be able to get a good buzz 3 times a day


Welcome to the mad house known as RIU lol


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

Twilson973 said:


> Thanks man. I like this place.
> 
> Yes it is tolerance by why did it kick in after i turned 50. Before that i use to be able to get a good buzz 3 times a day


Time to buy or build a dab press


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to the mad house known as RIU lol







Mornin.






























Vagenis.


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a squeamish little kid when it comes to stainless steel implements in bodily openings.


Extra xanax!! I was debating taking one myself, as I get a little panicky sometimes now...Just a cleaning and exrays for me...It's rare if i don't have at least 1 cavity though. From looking at my exrays anyone can see I bought the dentist a few cars. But at least I still have my own teeth, mostly.

Plus I have to pop 2000 mg of amoxicillin every time I go, because of metal hip implants that can get infected easily I guess.

I saw my bro last week and so wanted to say something to him, but didn't. It looks like he has quit brushing, and maybe been punched in the mouth a few times or something. I thought Oh I know what to get him for Christmas....Some Crest whitening strips, lol.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly, not for us, just more wind.


We get to enjoy my favorite wind for the next 2 days with red flag fire warnings. Made it to 99 yesterday, our first 100 is probably going to happen next week.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2022)

Goood morning


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

Look at this crazy 10 day....Gonna be HOT this weekend. Saturday will be a record if it gets that hot. The heat is on this morning!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get to enjoy my favorite wind for the next 2 days with red flag fire warnings. Made it to 99 yesterday, our first 100 is probably going to happen next week.


102 yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Goood morning
> View attachment 5135770


Not 100 there!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it definitely has the feel of outer limits


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

We're usually a few degrees warmer than they are in Sac.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

Shit we've been hitting 99 to 100 for the last couple of weeks, it's summer said screw it, i'll sit here for right now, fingers crossed rain next week and a cool down

like today woke up to a 72F low humidity, dew point 67% (this is gonna go higher as the weekend comes), high today yet again 99 to 101F.....

just made a fresh pot, coffee be up soon......

now to get some breakfast in me

and just a fun fact....never eat pringles with these two around


my yin and yang, otherwise known as Joseph the 2nd, and Missy....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Goood morning
> View attachment 5135770


Morning, 





__





Loading…






www.amazon.ca


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2022)

A dozen Seed Ticks and 3 Lone Star on me, I’ll be havin Heebee Tick Jeebies


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Time to buy or build a dab press


Strongly agree! Your tolerance will soar!


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Strongly agree! Your tolerance will soar!


 But I like that it takes Me just to light the joint, take a hit and pass it on, and be High.
One hit wonder!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> A dozen Seed Ticks and 3 Lone Star on me, I’ll be havin Heebee Tick Jeebies


They are busting out! And I don't desire a meat allergy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> But I like that it takes Me just to light the joint, take a hit and pass it on, and be High.
> One hit wonder!


I'm jealous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Munchies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Extra xanax!!* I was debating taking one myself, as I get a little panicky sometimes now...Just a cleaning and exrays for me...It's rare if i don't have at least 1 cavity though. From looking at my exrays anyone can see I bought the dentist a few cars. But at least I still have my own teeth, mostly.
> 
> Plus I have to pop 2000 mg of amoxicillin every time I go, because of metal hip implants that can get infected easily I guess.
> 
> I saw my bro last week and so wanted to say something to him, but didn't. It looks like he has quit brushing, and maybe been punched in the mouth a few times or something. I thought Oh I know what to get him for Christmas....Some Crest whitening strips, lol.


Yep, I typically don't like to take em, for dental work I'll make an exception.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I typically don't like to take em, for dental work I'll make an exception.


Shots or gas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> A dozen Seed Ticks and 3 Lone Star on me, I’ll be havin Heebee Tick Jeebies





shnkrmn said:


> They are busting out! And I don't desire a meat allergy.


Load up on 25% deet spray at a minimum.
Morel hunting this year forced me into the shower asap.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shots or gas


Shots after the q-tip gum soak with "stuff" (Lidocaine?) on it.
I'll admit though, the Doc is good - he gets me into a boating/fishing conversation while prepping & before I can react he turns around with the syringe, and he's smooth. No pain what so ever.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shots after the q-tip gum soak with "stuff" (Lidocaine?) on it.
> I'll admit though, the Doc is good - he gets me into a boating/fishing conversation while prepping & before I can react he turns around with the syringe, and he's smooth. No pain what so ever.


What helps me is the thought of Steve Martin in little shops of Horror lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

And here we go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Besides making an awesome brick of hash what would happen if you smashed keef?
In one of the concentrate presses


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Besides making an awesome brick of hash what would happen if you smashed keef?


for me it's makes for a stronger hit....especially if you use 2 to 3 different breeds....js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> for me it's makes for a stronger hit....especially if you use 2 to 3 different breeds....js


I make palm balls hash like that he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I make palm balls hash like that he he he ha ha ha he


you can do it keef too.....i usually take a little put it on my table. then take another little from another, etc etc, then pinch together....put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you can do it keef too.....i usually take a little put it on my table. then take another little from another, etc etc, then pinch together....put that in your pipe and smoke it


Well I think I'll just do that lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I think I'll just do that lol


do it, and welcome to the world of space tomatoes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> do it, and welcome to the world of space tomatoes


Well now I got a full chef salad with space tomatoes on top lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Goood morning
> View attachment 5135770


Nice shell.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> for me it's makes for a stronger hit....especially if you use 2 to 3 different breeds....js


What's left behind after you squish it?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What's left behind after you squish it?


Whatever else fell through the screen.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What's left behind after you squish it?


just a nice mixture of keef between your fingers, i don't know if you do it for a dab, possibly could considering


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

one of main reason i like keef


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What's left behind after you squish it?


Epidermal cells


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

I assumed it would be the husks of trichomes after the contents are expressed into rosin. Filled with silica I've read.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I assumed it would be the husks of trichomes after the contents are expressed into rosin. Filled with silica I've read.


what i'm kinda thinking too.....i don't have a facilities to do it though and find out...


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what i'm kinda thinking too.....i don't have a facilities to do it though and find out...


Lol. I have microscopes but no kif to press for uh experimental purposes. Jeff's looks so pure. It's daunting to try making something like that.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. I have microscopes but no kif to press for uh experimental purposes. Jeff's looks so pure. It's daunting to try making something like that.


got a old coffee can, a screen and some dry ice.....????


----------



## Twilson973 (May 19, 2022)

Gonna hit the mid 90's in Connecticut this weekend too. The local people are not ready for this. Its been a very cool May and now we are being catapulted into Late July/ early August (hottest time of the year around here).


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got a old coffee can, a screen and some dry ice.....????


I tried that once. You have to know when to stop so you don't just get pulverized pot dust. I never know when to stop!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I tried that once. You have to know when to stop so you don't just get pulverized pot dust. I never know when to stop!


yeah i've done that too....next words coming out of my mouth...."s**t"..smh


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

Twilson973 said:


> Gonna hit the mid 90's in Connecticut this weekend too. The local people are not ready for this. Its been a very cool May and now we are being catapulted into Late July/ early August (hottest time of the year around here).


The whole country is like that. Trees leafing out super delayed too. It'll be another scorching summer for all of us.


----------



## Twilson973 (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The whole country is like that. Trees leafing out super delayed too. It'll be another scorching summer for all of us.


You got that right.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

ours started early.....this whole month has been in the mid to upper 90's we even tagged 100 to 102 already, and if you get the dew point involved.....heat temps rise 105 to 108 outside


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 19, 2022)

56 deg out today..... 90s in 2 days!.
Glad I only grow indoors. 
Ahh, life as a Masshole.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. I have microscopes but no kif to press for uh experimental purposes. Jeff's looks so pure. It's daunting to try making something like that.


You'll also need stain to see the epidermal cells. But here you go:

Cuticles are made of wax and epidermal cells  hth.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You'll also need stain to see the epidermal cells. But here you go:
> View attachment 5135874
> Cuticles are made of wax and epidermal cells  hth.


Thanks!


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I typically don't like to take em, for for dental work I'll make an exception.


I decided to take one...Just a .25 xanax, plus my 2000 mg of amoxicillin. My appt was at 11: 30, I got there about 11:20, they said "your appt was for 11:15 and the hygenist just left for lunch"....I pull out my appt. card and it says 11:30, just like I thought..."Oops, she must have made a mistake". ....So they rescheduled me for tomorrow....and I also have tyo make anotehr trip to the pharmacy for more antibiotic...

Thing is, this isn't the first time they have screwed up. I am debating whether to go or not at this point, I am more than a little annoyed!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I decided to take one...Just a .25 xanax, plus my 2000 mg of amoxicillin. My appt was at 11: 30, I got there about 11:20, they said "your appt was for 11:15 and the hygenist just left for lunch"....I pull out my appt. card and it says 11:30, just like I thought..."Oops, she must have made a mistake". ....So they rescheduled me for tomorrow....and I also have tyo make anotehr trip to the pharmacy for more antibiotic...
> 
> Thing is, this isn't the first time they have screwed up. I am debating whether to go or not at this point, I am more than a little annoyed!!


Should have told them you require 24 hours notice and will be charging them a $100 fee.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I decided to take one...Just a .25 xanax, plus my 2000 mg of amoxicillin. My appt was at 11: 30, I got there about 11:20, they said "your appt was for 11:15 and the hygenist just left for lunch"....I pull out my appt. card and it says 11:30, just like I thought..."Oops, she must have made a mistake". ....So they rescheduled me for tomorrow....and I also have tyo make anotehr trip to the pharmacy for more antibiotic...
> 
> Thing is, this isn't the first time they have screwed up. I am debating whether to go or not at this point, I am more than a little annoyed!!


I would have informed them they needed to call her back stat because I'd just ingested 2 grams of Amoxicillin and that has consequences, and/or I'm calling the Board that licenses all their asses. Damn


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 19, 2022)

Thirsty Thursday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. I have microscopes but no kif to press for uh experimental purposes. Jeff's looks so pure. It's daunting to try making something like that.


A shaker box


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

A nice night tonight


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Maybe a small fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5135980


Red skies at night, sailors delight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (May 19, 2022)

Lost a meltdown and a honeybee .  Sure hope the other honeybee is a female as I only planted two . Looks like the stem dried out just below the soil but I did have 100% germination . I had a surprise when I checked on them yesterday . Had a cup with a strawberry cough seed in it and I gave up on it so I just pushed it aside and planted a purple punch from last year . Had two seedlings and the strawberry cough was further along .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Lost a meltdown and a honeybee .  Sure hope the other honeybee is a female as I only planted two . Looks like the stem dried out just below the soil but I did have 100% germination . I had a surprise when I checked on them yesterday . Had a cup with a strawberry cough seed in it and I gave up on it so I just pushed it aside and planted a purple punch from last year . Had two seedlings and the strawberry cough was further along .


Well here to hoping for a awesome crop


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)

Someone is working on his Beauty sleep


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Morning






Riding the weather rollercoaster.....50° now 80° later with lots of sun. TGIF!

Who's got plans for the weekend? I'm gonna try to mow the lawn today so I don't have to do it in the heat......mid 90°s with lots of humidity this weekend here.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

Gentle soaking rain overnight. Great sleeping weather and it cancels my plan for the day. I should have made some dough yesterday so I could bake today.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Thirsty Thursday View attachment 5135930


Nice firepit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)

Morning,


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

75* at first light and winds to 40 mph. Pulled 15 damn ticks off me yesterday. I’m afraid of my own yard.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5136038



@Jeffislovinlife 
Don't take your eyes off that, could be Chuckie, The Prequel.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 75* at first light and winds to 40 mph. Pulled 15 damn ticks off me yesterday. I’m afraid of my own yard.


I'm assuming your legs are the issue, wear pantyhose. No, not fishnets  normal pantyhose.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning,
> 
> View attachment 5136153


LOL Me last night (one on the right).


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

Are kneehighs sufficient?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Me last night (one on the right).


Skiers right?


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Me last night (one on the right).


I was afraid of that


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Me last night (one on the right).


Dabs or wine?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Are kneehighs sufficient?


Thigh high with a garter...


Post pics!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)

Who wore it better?


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dabs or wine?


Neither actually just dead, dog exhausted.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Are kneehighs sufficient?


Ask the ticks. I guess it also depends on how tall you are.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ask the ticks. I guess it also depends on how tall you are.


Full catsuit it is!


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

I so hate ticks and chiggers


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I so hate ticks and chiggers


Deet helps.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

My brother has had Lyme disease since 1986. Avoid at all costs.

Good morning


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here....Hoping to get the lawn cut before 3 pm, because they say rain then....But it will be in the 90's tomorrow. 

Pissed I have to go back to the dentists today, and I'm going to make sure the owner hears about it!!


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm assuming your legs are the issue, wear pantyhose. No, not fishnets  normal pantyhose.


and we're going to need a few pics  Just to make sure you have them on correctly. Damn that is a lot of ticks....What state/area are you in?

A buddy of mine got one on his nutsack years ago....Yikes!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My brother has had Lyme disease since 1986. Avoid at all costs.
> 
> Good morning


Good morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> and we're going to need a few pics  Just to make sure you have them on correctly. Damn that is a lot of ticks....What state/area are you in?
> 
> A buddy of mine got one on his nutsack years ago....Yikes!!


I had one on my nuts lol one of my first dates with my wife was a hike to this remote lake. She thought I was trying to get her to look at my nuts lol it worked! I did have a tick for real  

Lime sucks. But the other crap you can get from ticks is worse. 

One of the reasons I moved to the snow country. It doesn't stop ticks but sure helps.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one on my nuts lol one of my first dates with my wife was a hike to this remote lake. She thought I was trying to get her to look at my nuts lol it worked! I did have a tick for real
> 
> Lime sucks. But the other crap you can get from ticks is worse.
> 
> One of the reasons I moved to the snow country. It doesn't stop ticks but sure helps.


You smooth operator, you. How could a girl resist?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You smooth operator, you. How could a girl resist?


LOL it's up there with "I swear the snake bite is on my pecker.....can you suck out the poison?" 

Wasn't the only one I've had on my nuts. They love that spot. Armpits too.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it's up there with "I swear the snake bite is on my pecker.....can you suck out the poison?"
> 
> Wasn't the only one I've had on my nuts. They love that spot. Armpits too.


I was going to ask if she kissed it to make it better, lol.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was going to ask if she kissed it to make it better, lol.
> Mornin.


LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5136154
> @Jeffislovinlife
> Don't take your eyes off that, could be Chuckie, The Prequel.


That would be James lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone doing....hope u all got plans for the weekend....i know, i do...it's the infamous honey do list

woke to a warm 78F this morning....with a dew point of 71%, yeah that's not gonna help temps, while the air is gonna feel 95F the actual temp will feel like 105...gotta love texas

just started a fresh pot, warm a comin

now to get some breakfast in me....


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/zimbabwean-dildo-seller-faces-hard-times-5b4a1ef3-37b9-469d-b5a4-9f2280efe619


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

Those old Boards still rockin?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

wait what???


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Dude wtf! Just had this one drop on the back of my neck


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude wtf! Just had this one drop on the back of my neck
> View attachment 5136283


are they bad this year??? i usually spray around the house and around the dog areas to get rid of those...


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

Where am I going when the wino goes on her cruise?










Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino Tampa


Enjoy modern accommodations, world-class entertainment, award-winning dining, and lively casino gaming at Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino Tampa.




www.seminolehardrocktampa.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where am I going when the wino goes on her cruise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're pet friendly. 









Hotel Policies


Even rock gods have a few ground rules. Review our hotel policies to make sure you have the best stay possible when you book a room at Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino Hollywood.




www.seminolehardrocktampa.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> are they bad this year??? i usually spray around the house and around the dog areas to get rid of those...


I hope not. But we'll see....I rarely get them here at elevation. But if I go out down lower I'll get a bunch......they love me. You know the one person that's hanging out in the group that has all the bugs biting them......that's me.


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

I'm THAT guy too. I'm famous here. Sit down at table outside puffin and passin and the little bastards are comin from around the table. Same with mosquitoes and I grew up in Wisconsin. Damn Wasps!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope not. But we'll see....I rarely get them here at elevation. But if I go out down lower I'll get a bunch......they love me. You know the one person that's hanging out in the group that has all the bugs biting them......that's me.


wife is like that to with mosquiteos....i walk out i'm find....she walks out immediately attacked by them...another reason why i spray...the stuff i get works, it really does, gets rid of just about everything even bed bugs and roaches....it can be used around animals too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I'm THAT guy too. I'm famous here. Sit down at table outside puffin and passin and the little bastards are comin from around the table. Same with mosquitoes and I grew up in Wisconsin. Damn Wasps!


i don't mind wasps......everytime i paper wasps around i just leave them alone....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Mother fucker! I'm gonna say this is the worst I've seen them here so far. 


I went to spray my daughter and that was just crawling on her foot.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mother fucker! I'm gonna say this is the worst I've seen them here so far.
> View attachment 5136312
> 
> I went to spray my daughter and that was just crawling on her foot.


i'll get ya the name of that spray, looks like your gonna need it....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll get ya the name of that spray, looks like your gonna need it....


It's a yard spray? Problem is I have edible plants all over the yard. And we're not always in it.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a yard spray? Problem is I have edible plants all over the yard. And we're not always in it.


yeah it is, i've used it around my gardens many of times, i'll get ya the name of it that way you can decide, i buy if for like $10 a 3 pk, and use a 1 gallon sprayer.....ok


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

it's also indoors too....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mother fucker! I'm gonna say this is the worst I've seen them here so far.
> View attachment 5136312
> 
> I went to spray my daughter and that was just crawling on her foot.


Said before - minimum of 25% deet & spray shoes, clothing, socks and drop yer drawers - spray your legs & privates. If you're walking the woods do the same on your upper body, hair & hat.

Speaking of spraying the lawn I've found it's more cost effective to use a service as the materials/equipment/time far out weighs doing it yourself around here.
JMHO


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Said before - minimum of 25% deet & spray shoes, clothing, socks and drop yer drawers - spray your legs & privates. If you're walking the woods do the same on your upper body, hair & hat.
> 
> Speaking of spraying the lawn I've found it's more cost effective to use a service as the materials/equipment/time far out weighs doing it yourself around here.
> JMHO


Ok this tick education has been fascinating. I've decided to keep my rattlesnakes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok this tick education has been fascinating. I've decided to keep my rattlesnakes.


I much prefer snakes, at least I can see em.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

how do i know, cause i had a major problem with dirty roommate, and they caused a major roach infestation in the house, went to the local farm store here told the , and they told me to use it....i did...no more roaches


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Said before - minimum of 25% deet & spray shoes, clothing, socks and drop yer drawers - spray your legs & privates. If you're walking the woods do the same on your upper body, hair & hat.
> 
> Speaking of spraying the lawn I've found it's more cost effective to use a service as the materials/equipment/time far out weighs doing it yourself around here.
> JMHO


I use a 40% for daily use and the kids get that also. For the times I go in deep and off trail I have this.


95% probably worse than ticks for you lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

nothin like a good rattler to spice your day up


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're pet friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Della 
We’re only an hour away so we’re just smoking and gambling this time.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a yard spray? Problem is I have edible plants all over the yard. And we're not always in it.


Dig them up, get rid of those plants.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nothin like a good rattler to spice your day up


Yeah, we don't have rattlesnakes lol but I did grow up in an area that had many. I've seen some big fuckers in the woods and yard. Gets the blood moving! 

I was trail running. And I like rough terrain with lots of rocks and stuff. This one time mid-stride I ended up jumping over this big one.......bigger than my forearm and pretty damn long. And I had to go back lol that was on my mind the whole time.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dig them up, get rid of those plants.


Never digging them up. Some you only get once a year.......the rest of the year you think how much you can't wait till they come back.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, we don't have rattlesnakes lol but I did grow up in an area that had many. I've seen some big fuckers in the woods and yard. Gets the blood moving!
> 
> I was trail running. And I like rough terrain with lots of rocks and stuff. This one time mid-stride I ended up jumping over this big one.......bigger than my forearm and pretty damn long. And I had to go back lol that was on my mind the whole time.


it's not rattler time here yet, i'll prolly get some calls though soon....but i have seen grass snakes lately, couple of corals, and copperheads lately.....at the lake i'm see cottonmouths....


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

I’m dabbing chemdog, sorry. Getting laughed at I thought they left the astronauts…


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's not rattler time here yet, i'll prolly get some calls though soon....but i have seen grass snakes lately, couple of corals, and copperheads lately.....at the lake i'm see cottonmouths....


I've seen maybe 3-4 snakes here since '10


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m dabbing chemdog, sorry. Getting laughed at I thought they left the astronauts…


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never digging them up. Some you only get once a year.......the rest of the year you think how much you can't wait till they come back.


What plants?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I use a 40% for daily use and the kids get that also. For the times I go in deep and off trail I have this.
> View attachment 5136318
> 
> 95% probably worse than ticks for you lol


I had a bottle of that leak in my tacklebox once. I quit fishing for years and it sat around and liquefied quite a bit of tackle and welded it to the box lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5136321


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen maybe 3-4 snakes here since '10


i see those kinda of snakes all the time.....rattler not to much, think since i've lived out here maybe, i mean maybe 10 or so...the biggest was the one i shot next to the house.....and it was the oldest too


----------



## JustRolling (May 20, 2022)

2005 I took my family out to Casper Wyoming while I was trying out a new job . On the way home we stopped by Mount Rushmore and the badlands . It was a couple weeks later and my daughter became very ill . High fever and spots all over . When we got to the hospital of course everything was cleared up and this happened three times. They thought we were making this shit up but we finally got a picture of the spots and the wife hit the books looking for a answer . She came up with Rocky mountain spotted fever which comes from a tick bite . Took the daughter back to the hospital and told him what we thought but they didn’t want to run the test as it was expensive because it is not very common in my state . We fought with them until they finally ran the test and came back positive . This could have killed her if the wife didn’t find the answer and pushed for the test . She was one of three cases that year in my state. Those nasty little bugs sure do carry some awful diseases .


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> 2005 I took my family out to Casper Wyoming while I was trying out a new job . On the way home we stopped by Mount Rushmore and the badlands . It was a couple weeks later and my daughter became very ill . High fever and spots all over . When we got to the hospital of course everything was cleared up and this happened three times. They thought we were making this shit up but we finally got a picture of the spots and the wife hit the books looking for a answer . She came up with Rocky mountain spotted fever which comes from a tick bite . Took the daughter back to the hospital and told him what we thought but they didn’t want to run the test because it was expensive because it is not very common in my state . We fought with them until they finally ran the test and came back positive . This could have killed her if the wife didn’t find the answer and pushed for the test . She was one of three cases that year in my state. Those nasty little bugs sure do carry some awful diseases .




The hole/scar from the iv. I hate ticks! Wife, daughter, my little brother, wife's dad....... have all had Lyme. Me, my wife and brother had coinfecyions from ticks. Rmsf is not as rare these days.


I hate ticks!!!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice firepit!


Thank you, 
Look up a Breeo, smokeless fire pit!
Expensive but I'm loving it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Thank you,
> Look up a Breeo, smokeless fire pit!
> Expensive but I'm loving it.


Oh my those are nice!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5136324
> 
> The hole/scar from the iv. I hate ticks! Wife, daughter, my little brother, wife's dad....... have all had Lyme. Me, my wife and brother had coinfecyions from ticks. Rmsf is not as rare these days.
> 
> ...


My brother was misdiagnosed for about 10 years. He is a very sick man. Within his heart his liver and his lungs his kidneys and his brain. Sucks


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my those are nice!


 I bought the 24x with all the extras. Grill and griddle ring.... I cough to say 1500 but buy once cry once. Quality..... lifetime IMO


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My brother was misdiagnosed for about 10 years. He is a very sick man. Within his heart his liver and his lungs his kidneys and his brain. Sucks


Yeah, we've talked about this before. I probably had it long before I was diagnosed. Oh well right? Work with the cards you're dealt


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I bought the 24x with all the extras. Grill and griddle ring.... I cough to say 1500 but buy once cry once. Quality..... lifetime IMO


Campfire chair $389. Phew. I'm dizzy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Campfire chair $389. Phew. I'm dizzy.


Imagine if they where one of a kind


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Imagine if they where one of a kind


Like personal ass orthotics?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Like personal ass orthotics?


More like art


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> More like art


Point of view...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

Time for a smoke and a cold one.....damn it's hot out there....


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

Just found this in one of my garlic beds. I'm going to save it. High suspicion of bubbleicious.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Point of view...


$


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)

Buttery Thursday...


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

Damn, I just had a craving for stromboli...I went to order one online from my favorite place....They are up to $27 for a freakin' stromboli. Pretty sure the last time I ordered one it was less than half of that. I said nope, not happening, so now I don't know.

And I am itching from the freakin' tick pics. I have never been bitten that I know of, surprisingly as I spend a lot of time outdoors.

Hmmmmm, burritos sound good...Or I could resort to the leftover hamburger helper, and get another good dose of sodium.

I have one AC unit installed, and here I am procrastinating on the 2nd one.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I just had a craving for stromboli...I went to order one online from my favorite place....They are up to $27 for a freakin' stromboli. Pretty sure the last time I ordered one it was less than half of that. I said nope, not happening, so now I don't know.
> 
> And I am itching from the freakin' tick pics. I have never been bitten that I know of, surprisingly as I spend a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> ...


But stromboli......you're not gonna eat it all.....less than $15 a serving


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Like personal ass orthotics?


Likely better than impersonal ass orthotics


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just found this in one of my garlic beds. I'm going to save it. High suspicion of bubbleicious.View attachment 5136371


Your garlic looks like a leek and I have no clue what that other thing is


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Your garlic looks like a leek and I have no clue what that other thing is


Space tomato.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Buttery Thursday...


You make it look so easy!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just found this in one of my garlic beds. I'm going to save it. High suspicion of bubbleicious.View attachment 5136371


Oops


----------



## shnkrmn (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Your garlic looks like a leek and I have no clue what that other thing is


I am kind of impressed with my garlic this year so far. Bought it from a fancy garlic farm in PA. I usually just plant supermarket garlic and it's great but this year. Very vigorous early growth.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am kind of impressed with my garlic this year so far. Bought it from a fancy garlic farm in PA. I usually just plant supermarket garlic and it's great but this year. Very vigorous early growth.


I really should check to see if my Tomato is still alive. I'm not a very engaged grower.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

Comfy?


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5136516
> 
> Comfy?


They look like they are enjoying the cool floor. I like the flooring too. Is that real wood or vinyl or what. Never seen parquet quite like that. 

It's cool how things vary from region to region with housing!


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

Oh boy, doing a few dabs and eating way to much junk food. Just inhaled a bag of barbeque chips after polishing off a banana split. I am going to need more dabs to hopefully knock me out.

I'd like to get to the grocery early for some grill food, but sleep is becoming an issue, and it's already 1 am.

Ok dabathon!! Eyelids are getting heavy!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

Morning.






Hot hot hot today! And stupid humid.......you can see it 

Stay hydrated and cool 

Who's got plans?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

Good morning like minds. Suggestions on the best wok please.
@curious2garden i burnt the shit out of that chili lol 
Weeee it’s Saturday


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Buttery Thursday...


Buttery nipples are the bomb.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dog started with her bs at midnight and went all night long with the other mother yelling at her and me looking for “that spoon”!
So she went to the neighbors for coffee and we’re all going to sleep while she’s gone.
Hehe
Just going to rain all day. 3 inches yesterday. I think I’ll turn on prime or Netflix. Oh who am I lying to? I’m watching Perry.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

I’m so stoned I forgot my login.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m shopping online at the best glass people I know.
Gotta go get my money and might as well hit them up as I will never go to Gainesville again




__





Glass - Swamp City Gallery Lounge







swampcitygallerylounge.com


----------



## shnkrmn (May 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning like minds. Suggestions on the best wok please.
> @curious2garden i burnt the shit out of that chili lol
> Weeee it’s Saturday View attachment 5136622


I have this. It's lightweight carbon steel with a comfortable wooden handle.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RJ39JVL?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

Winobarbie let the hound dog /pitbull out at night and Angel will kill them and I hate that. Can’t let those dogs


shnkrmn said:


> I have this. It's lightweight carbon steel with a comfortable wooden handle.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RJ39JVL?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


nice. Does it have a ring on the bottom outside?


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning like minds. Suggestions on the best wok please.
> @curious2garden i burnt the shit out of that chili lol
> Weeee it’s Saturday View attachment 5136622


I just go down to Thai town's grocery and get a carbon steel wok. Last one I bought was about 20 years ago. My previous one's handle finally broke. This looks almost exactly like mine.








Town 34702 14" Mandarin Carbon Steel Wok with Wood Handle


Toss together a savory stir-fry, ethnic cuisine, or stew thanks to this Town 34702 14" Mandarin steel wok with a wood handle. The deep curved sides allow for excellent food movement, while the 8 1/2" long handle provides ample room for a sturdy grip. This makes it comfortable for your kitchen...




www.webstaurantstore.com





I have an extra hot burner on my stove. I think it's about 31k BTU. If you don't you may want to pick up a separate burner. I keep eyeing one that goes with a turkey fryer LOL

I recommend Pailin for a good Pad Thai recipe:








Authentic Pad Thai Recipe ผัดไท


Authentic Pad Thai with no compromise, this is what the real stuff should be like! Everything you need to know plus tips for advance prep!




hot-thai-kitchen.com


----------



## shnkrmn (May 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Winobarbie let the hound dog /pitbull out at night and Angel will kill them and I hate that. Can’t let those dogs
> 
> nice. Does it have a ring on the bottom outside?


It has a flat spot on the bottom. Quite stable. I quit using a ring years ago.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I just go down to Thai town's grocery and get a carbon steel wok. Last one I bought was about 20 years ago. My previous one's handle finally broke. This looks almost exactly like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too have shopped standalone wok burners. No conclusion. And Pailin's recipe is incredible. Now I might have to go buy some bean sprouts...I think I have everything else.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

Baha you know where I live.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

Google Thai town Weeki Wachee hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I too have shopped standalone wok burners. No conclusion. And Pailin's recipe is incredible. Now I might have to go buy some bean sprouts...I think I have everything else.


Pailin has a link to an Iwakuni stand alone but it's 15k btu which is essentially a stove burner. I was looking at Turkey oil heaters which are around 200k btu but my stove obligingly died on me so I got one with a 31k burner. I'm relatively happy with it but I'd love to be able to hit 60k. The trick is small amounts and fast movement. That's why I wouldn't go with a flat surface. But even then it all tastes pretty damn good.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Google Thai town Weeki Wachee hahaha


Those Thai places get their groceries from somewhere close ;D


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Those Thai places get their groceries from somewhere close ;D


china dohhh


----------



## shnkrmn (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pailin has a link to an Iwakuni stand alone but it's 15k btu which is essentially a stove burner. I was looking at Turkey oil heaters which are around 200k btu but my stove obligingly died on me so I got one with a 31k burner. I'm relatively happy with it but I'd love to be able to hit 60k. The trick is small amounts and fast movement. That's why I wouldn't go with a flat surface. But even then it all tastes pretty damn good.


I've been eyeing this for some time. But there's probably no substitute for a high power gas burner.









Vollrath 6958301 Countertop Induction Wok Range with Carbon Steel Wok Pan - 208/240V, 3000W


If you want the high efficiency and safety of induction cooking, but desire gas-like performance for cooking at true wok temperatures, then this Vollrath 6958301 countertop induction wok range will fulfill your needs! Featuring a G4 4 IGBT engine and 100 power settings for superior cooking...




www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've been eyeing this for some time. But there's probably no substitute for a high power gas burner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$2,800?!


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> china dohhh


All the melamine you can ingest, free! 



shnkrmn said:


> I've been eyeing this for some time. But there's probably no substitute for a high power gas burner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have been toying with putting together an outside kitchen. I have piped natural gas in so I'm just going with that. I would like an actual tandoor, a flat top, a grill and a wok burner. But I procrastinate because my Big Green Egg and stove's wok burner can do much of it since I don't feed large groups (entertain). I'll be curious to hear what you think of it if you get it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $2,800?!


I'm looking at changing out the cylinder on my dab press to something that costs right around there. But with dabs at 20/gram here for nice quality and my love of joints. I've been procrastinating. So instead I bought a car


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm looking at changing out the cylinder on my dab press to something that costs right around there. But with dabs at 20/gram here for nice quality and my love of joints. I've been procrastinating. So instead I bought a car


Choices we make lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night just for your information coffee and this IS NOT A GOOD THING GRRR


----------



## Paul Drake (May 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2022)

Add a degree or two to this for where I'm at.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5136666
> 
> Add a degree or two to this for where I'm at.
> Mornin.


Your lows are going to be my highs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2022)

And a lot of pain


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

I really am melting......I went out and bought one of those inflatable pools lol it's only like 20" deep but it'll be filled with ice cold well water


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2022)

I am so glad I put the AC units in last night.....They are both cranking.

I am going to work on my chainsaw and ATV in the shade for a minute....After I go get some carb cleaner, and a bike ride will be a must for today.

Then when and if I get too hot, I am retreating to the basement to trim jail. I have lots to do down there, and then the next gen is ready to be moved to the flower room. 


90° | 70°
currently 86 °F
LIKE 90°





Sunny

N
*3*
Gusts *3 mph*


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2022)

The wind did finally back down though, we had gusts over 35 yesterday. I'm thinking waffles for breakfast, haven't had them in a long time. It is interesting cooking when all the stuff is in storage bins in the floor.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2022)

Next 6 days in the 60s with heavy rains possible several times. Lots of spillways will be open as flood control reservoirs are close to capacity already. This is making spring fishing a pain. Small pain compared to others.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2022)

Wow sweet sweet Coffee is needed


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Carnitastaco (May 21, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I play that tune at most gigs, but I prefer this R rated version


That took me down the YouTube tunnel.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Choices we make lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> That took me down the YouTube tunnel.


 should have left the frijoles and taken the carnitas!


----------



## DCcan (May 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I really am melting......I went out and bought one of those inflatable pools lol it's only like 20" deep but it'll be filled with ice cold well water


It was 70 here today, clouds just broke for an hour. The temp never went up on the coast today. Really sharp gradient drop , all the heat went up the Hudson vally, instead of here.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It was 70 here today, clouds just broke for an hour. The temp never went up on the coast today. Really sharp gradient drop , all the heat went up the Hudson vally, instead of here.


Currently 84° and have 10° more to go. Swimming in humidity. 

Kids are loving the cold water......lol the shock of it when they first jumped in was hilarious.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2022)

It is 89f here, and I am melting! I was working out in the garage trying to rebuild a carburetor. I hate fu&$ing carburetors!! Can buy a new one for $10 on eBay.. but always a gamble.


These is great boat weather, and in the old days I'd be sucking down cold beers and waterskiing.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They look like they are enjoying the cool floor. I like the flooring too. Is that real wood or vinyl or what. Never seen parquet quite like that.
> 
> It's cool how things vary from region to region with housing!


It's vinyl tile, easy to work with, if u need to trim it, razor knife and a ruler. I have got the hallway, living room, dining room, and 2 bathrooms done with the same tile.


----------



## JustRolling (May 21, 2022)

W-n-B TIME CHECK


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2022)

@DarkWeb 

Here is that stuff I was talking about


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2022)

99 now , glad I came in for a smoke and water break get out of that heat


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> @DarkWeb
> View attachment 5136800
> Here is that stuff I was talking about


Cool I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool I'll look into it. Thanks


No prob,, let me know


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2022)

2.79”


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 2.79”


Send some here please.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 21, 2022)

My ancient Lilac hasn't bloomed well for a few years. This year it's looking really nice.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2022)

We have heavy rain already forecast next we3k. VRey intense lightning a few times today (I do live on a hill) and the rate of rainfall was something else. 59* check 55*, outa be 83*.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My ancient Lilac hasn't bloomed well for a few years. This year it's looking really nice.View attachment 5136829


Beautiful, it's so hot here I get about 5 minutes of lilac time


----------



## shnkrmn (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful, it's so hot here I get about 5 minutes of lilac time


I can't believe you even have them. I never really saw them much until I moved North.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I can't believe you even have them. I never really saw them much until I moved North.


I have a double blooming one, it blooms twice a year. It blooms better when we get more frost in the winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

We have 3 patches of lilacs and they're just starting. The apple are blooming and the azaleas are just passed peak. The wild trillium are just passed also. Morels should be popping any day......it's a hit or miss every year. I'm hoping it's a good one this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2022)

Morning






Only because it's already to damn hot lol My wife and daughter picked up some tomato and pepper starts I'll probably pot those up. But just hanging around is the plan. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

I'm here. Awake too early again, at least there is a little light in the sky now. A scrub jay is making a racket in the rose bush in front of the house. She comes and takes dead branches off it for her nest.
I might see about getting the last couple cabinets on the north wall of the kitchen ready to be removed, or just take a nap later.
Mornin.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)

Coffee yep. just coffee.
Maybe I'll finish that half beer from last night too


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2022)

Picking up order at MegalaMart at 2. Chilly day 50* at dawn and still right there. Sunny later 65* and the drive will be stunning right now. Planted more Coleus the last few days on my deck, dozens of Elephant Ears coming up mostly in large pots with my ROLS with added ProMoss and my EWC and Black Kow.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2022)

Breakfast


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Coffee yep. just coffee.
> Maybe I'll finish that half beer from last night too


Black Silk and Bodhi Cherry Queen F2 in the Vapor Genie.
Straight, no chaser


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Black Silk


 Love my Folgers Black Silk .


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Breakfast
> View attachment 5137110


 The dill sprig makes it look nice! Onions too.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> The dill sprig makes it look nice! Onions too.


Vidalia and a little bit of sea salt.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> The dill sprig makes it look nice! Onions too.


I ate the last of my Saltines with the canned sardines I ate yesterday, no sprigs or onions involved though.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)

I got a 1 lbs stick of peperoni a block of Seriously Sharp Cheddar and some club crackers for after work snacks. Peel the skin on the roni and thick cut goodness.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2022)

I do have pretty good tailwater fishing here for trouts.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I got a 1 lbs stick of peperoni a block of Seriously Sharp Cheddar and some club crackers for after work snacks. Peel the skin on the roni and thick cut goodness.


I'd eat that.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I ate the last of my Saltines with the canned sardines I ate yesterday, no sprigs or onions involved though.


I've been up for over 4 hours.....smoked on the deck in the early morning sunshine with the chipmunks. I want my sprigs and onions damn it!


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been up for over 4 hours.....smoked on the deck in the early morning sunshine with the chipmunks. I want my sprigs and onions damn it!


I've been up about 2.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 22, 2022)

The veggie patch last night and a couple more to come. Someday I'll wait til June to put stuff in. Someday....

Good morning all. We have a crisp clouds and sun situation here. Looks like a nice day to golf so that's where we are headed.


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2022)

Another hot one here, then heavy storms are predicted and we are switching to below average temps all week.

I played with my chainsaw yesterday...tore the carburetor apart and cleaned it....Now it won't run at all, lol. I guess I'll put a brand new one on and see what that does. $10 for a carb, or for $15 you can get the whole kit with a spark plug, filters, lines, and a carb. 

Never did get my bike ride in yesterday...maybe today, and I really need to get into trim jail!

Some breakfast would be nice... Did cook a nice T-bone steak on the grill late last night after it cooled down some.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I ate the last of my Saltines with the canned sardines I ate yesterday, no sprigs or onions involved though.


For the longest time, we were out of Saltines around here, Nabisco or generic. Go Figure. Never thought I would have to stockpile those.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> For the longest time, we were out of Saltines around here, Nabisco or generic. Go Figure. Never thought I would have to stockpile those.


I'm Ritz man myself + I also like crushing them up & using for fried fish breading.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2022)

ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5137152


Hard act to fallow lol


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hard act to fallow lol


Definitely would not want to be behind them!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Definitely would not want to be behind them!!


Well I was trying to avoid that image in my head


----------



## JustRolling (May 22, 2022)

This lilac was way fuller couple days ago .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> This lilac was way fuller couple days ago .View attachment 5137286


My wife would kill for that it is her favorite


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> This lilac was way fuller couple days ago .View attachment 5137286


 I see the summer cruising by.
Forcitheas gone now Lilacs. Smells like lily of the valley here.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2022)

Heavy Black Locust in the mornings and Honeysuckle


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2022)

Magnolias are kicking flowers out hard - smells so good!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> This lilac was way fuller couple days ago .


Did you ever do any pruning on it? I had one that was probably 40 years old and hardly any blooms. Over the course of a few years, did a rejuvenation pruning and it came back to life. Takes a while and looks like shit while you're doing it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 22, 2022)

Hey fam. Just got back from a weeks stay in az. Went to visit my daughter! What a great time! We had an amazing time together as was expected. We just hung out, did some shopping, a few bbqs.
I already miss her soooo much. She's going to be 23 in 2 weeks. Crazy!

While I was there, I went golfing. I don't golf. I've never been any kind of good at golf. Mini golf hated me. Happy Gilmour and the clown... yeah just not good.
Well... something happened out there... got a few pointers and by the time we hit the back 9.... I was actually hitting the ball and well! I got the itch. I'm gonna get fitted for clubs this week. Lol
I hit up my buddy in Vegas, he can't wait for me to get back out there now.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2022)

Morning






Almost 50° cooler than yesterday afternoon and much less humidity. Should be closer to normal temps this week......70° later today. I was not ready to get up this morning. 

How's your Monday looking?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey fam. Just got back from a weeks stay in az. Went to visit my daughter! What a great time! We had an amazing time together as was expected. We just hung out, did some shopping, a few bbqs.
> I already miss her soooo much. She's going to be 23 in 2 weeks. Crazy!
> 
> While I was there, I went golfing. I don't golf. I've never been any kind of good at golf. Mini golf hated me. Happy Gilmour and the clown... yeah just not good.
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday. Power came back on at some point last night. It was freezing in here Saturday night. Last night wasn’t too bad, got down to 65 inside


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey fam. Just got back from a weeks stay in az. Went to visit my daughter! What a great time! We had an amazing time together as was expected. We just hung out, did some shopping, a few bbqs.
> I already miss her soooo much. She's going to be 23 in 2 weeks. Crazy!
> 
> While I was there, I went golfing. I don't golf. I've never been any kind of good at golf. Mini golf hated me. Happy Gilmour and the clown... yeah just not good.
> ...


Wonderful, I'm glad you had some great time off and some help with your golf game. Sounds relaxing  

Good morning, everyone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday. Power came back on at some point last night. It was freezing in here Saturday night. Last night wasn’t too bad, got down to 65 inside


Bad storms or what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2022)

Morning visitors


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bad storms or what?


Crazy winds came out of nowhere Saturday afternoon. Nine dead from falling trees.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2022)

We chopped a Liberty Haze 91 days 12/12 from seed at lights on. Virtually no new pistils and trykes are 90% cloudy and big.


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning visitors
> 
> View attachment 5137665


Is there quite a lot of cardinals there? I’ve never seen one in my life here.


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

7am time to rise and grind on this beautiful last day of the long weekend with a cappuccino 

Yard work was done yesterday, so today is catch up on laundry and bbq this evening


----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 7am time to rise and grind on this beautiful last day of the long weekend with a cappuccino
> 
> Yard work was done yesterday, so today is catch up on laundry and bbq this evening
> 
> View attachment 5137669


Haha what’s the cat’s name?


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought you were giving the kitty a treat a little bit of coffee in its cream


Probably more caffeine in that drink than your 1 litre mug you use. Double shot of espresso with steamed milk.


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Haha what’s the cat’s name?


That’s the old man Sabre


----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

Going to be a weird week.

Wife leaves Saturday for her week cruise.

Dog leaves Friday for “summer camp”.

mass quantities.


bk78 said:


> That’s the old man Sabre


How many do you have?

The wife’s nephew lost his kitten.
It was really hard not to scold him.

Cat’s been gone a month and he really didn’t want to talk about it.

I’ve told him since. He had her… DON’T LEAVE YOUR CAT OUTSIDE! Especially out here where it can easily be eaten.

Come on dice, mama needs new shoes.


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How many do you have?


Just Sabre and Ada


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents, hope you had a productive weekend....mine was for the most part......

woke up this morning to a cool 69F, yep cool front pushed through this weekend, and it seems we have rain coming this evening, don't think i'll see the estimates they're thinking, but it does seem we are getting some...high today 88F...damn 10 degrees colder.....don't worry it will go up this weekend back in the 90's

just started a fresh pot, coffee up soon

now to get some breakfast in me....sausage and egg....why yes don't mind if i do.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Just Sabre and Ada
> 
> View attachment 5137708


I lived in Key West many years ago & helped a buddy that painted the old Conch houses - all hand sanded. Before we'd start working we would stop by one of the Cuban coffee stands for some authentic Cuban espresso. 
That stuff had so much caffeine in it you hair would itch and you had to work or do something otherwise it felt like you'd explode! 

I think they secretly put coke or meth in it - really jacked you up!


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I lived in Key West many years ago & helped a buddy that painted the old Conch houses - all hand sanded. Before we'd start working we would stop by one of the Cuban coffee stands for some authentic Cuban espresso.
> That stuff had so much caffeine in it you hair would itch and you had to work or do something otherwise it felt like you'd explode!
> 
> I think they secretly put coke or meth in it - really jacked you up!


I start everyday out with a double shot, then 2 cappuccinos and off to work. Pretty buzzed for the first half of my day


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2022)

I had an early start today, I was talking nice to my coffee pot this morning and my daugter was laughing at me.
She just doesn't know what caffeine addicts are capable of, or she would pray to the Great Coffeemaker too.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People suck, especially liars....Selling real estate has it's moments! It is Monday full force!!


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning visitors
> 
> View attachment 5137665


I have occupants in one of the nesting boxes I made last fall. I made them for Chickadees, but something chiseled the opening wider and made it home. I think maybe a sparrow.


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2022)

I've been having a great day, couldn't ask for a nicer spring day.
Finished at the harbor and headed home for a big puff of 420


----------



## shnkrmn (May 23, 2022)

Just finished a visit from a trusted roofing contractor. New roof and gutters coming after last month's hail storm.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 23, 2022)

Covered under home owners insurance in MA. Maybe you too?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 23, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Covered under home owners insurance in MA. Maybe you too?


For sure, minus my deductible. It just has an impact on my garden, especially in summer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> For sure, minus my deductible. It just has an impact on my garden, especially in summer.


I'm so confused right now Home Warranty hail or a new roof


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> For sure, minus my deductible. It just has an impact on my garden, especially in summer.


Roofers are all stoners, so yes, watch your garden, because they will be.

So many places would bang it out on one day though, with a good crew.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

Sparkee just woke me up by bringing me a tree frog. Still alive jumping around on my blanket.
Lately it’s been lizards. Dead lizards.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 23, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife where is the coffee bud?


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Jeffislovinlife where is the coffee bud?
> View attachment 5138117


LOL, I think He can come out to play in another 8 hours.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so confused right now Home Warranty hail or a new roof


 Home owners INS will cover the cost of roof damage from the hail.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Morning







48° now 70° later and low humidity 

How's your day?

Chicken, beef, pork or fish I got you....






Vote for DarkWeb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night right about here @Paul Drake


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5138219right about here @Paul Drake


Mine's in the middle of the brew cycle LOL
Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (May 24, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Home owners INS will cover the cost of roof damage from the hail.


What I don't understand is what the warranty even means. My current roof is 16 years old with 30 year warranted shingles. I think my recovery through warranty would be prorated and that would suck but it seems like all damage is insured so what difference does the age of the roof make? As usual I'll let my insurer fight it out with my roofer. He's a listed preferred contractor with my insurance company so it should work out.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trash can chicken taco bbq scheduled for today.

morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Is there quite a lot of cardinals there? I’ve never seen one in my life here.


Lots of cardinals, finches, blue jays chickadees and purple martins. No magpies


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

You guys are making me hungry!!

Still chilly in NY...I have the heat on this am just to take the chill off. Next week we'll be into AC weather again. 

Hoping to move my veg plants into the flower room today. And perhaps hit up the grocery store. In between lots of real estate calls. From many idiots!!

Tacos sound good....A breakfast taco sounds especially good.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of cardinals, finches, blue jays chickadees and purple martins. No magpies


It's funny, Chickadees I never see this time of year. In the winter I saw them the most at the feeders. I guess they are busy making babies. I took all my feeders down for the summer though. Let them eat bugs!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You guys are making me hungry!!
> 
> Still chilly in NY...I have the heat on this am just to take the chill off. Next week we'll be into AC weather again.
> 
> ...


We have a local place that does the best chorizo con papas tacos, yummy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's funny, Chickadees I never see this time of year. In the winter I saw them the most at the feeders. I guess they are busy making babies. I took all my feeders down for the summer though. Let them eat bugs!!


I have two feeders going and I just bought a hummingbird feeder over the weekend. I've seen them a few times in the park so maybe? 

I bought a 5lb bag of seed at first, that lasted a week lol. Those little buggers eat a lot!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

I think I've got cloning figured out!

8 days old and I'm seeing roots!


----------



## bk78 (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of cardinals, finches, blue jays chickadees and purple martins. No magpies


We have all but cardinals, count yourself lucky you don’t have magpies, yappy useless little garbage pickers


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've got cloning figured out!
> 
> 8 days old and I'm seeing roots!
> 
> View attachment 5138221View attachment 5138223


Sometimes taking a step back is actually a step foreword, glad it is working for you.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We have all but cardinals, count yourself lucky you don’t have magpies, yappy useless little garbage pickers


I spent a couple weeks in Calgary and Edmonton. They were pretty cool looking birds!


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

One thing about bird feeders is they do attract all kinds of wildlife....Skunks, deer, turkeys, racoons, and other critters all were coming right into my patio to feast. 

I will feed them again next winter probably, and yes they do go through a lot of food. I know I went through well over 100 pounds of sunflower seeds alone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We have all but cardinals, count yourself lucky you don’t have magpies, yappy useless little garbage pickers


In Alaska, Magpies are know as Camp Robbers as they are very brazen and will steal any food they can carry.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

morning all....how's everyone doing.....shhh on the racoon thing, don't think there is enough popcorn....

woke up this morning to a mild 69F this morning.....still looking for the rain we are supposed to get...smh.....nice one started up yesterday and stay south, another start up last night and this morning and it still stayed south.....today questionable....this one might get us or it will stay north....high today 83F not bad.....

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups coming...

now to get some breakfast in me......


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

My bird feeder is by where my blackberries are planted, I need to figure out a frame for bird netting.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

I have to refill my birdfeeders about once a week now......everything under the sun hit them now, red, dove, black, etc hit those 2 feeders i have....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

gotta watch those fastballs.........Ouch......






breathe breathe


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sometimes taking a step back is actually a step foreword, glad it is working for you.
> Mornin.


I took ten hoping that I'll get the eight I wanted. I think I'll plant the two others somewhere in the trails we walk.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I have to refill my birdfeeders about once a week now......everything under the sun hit them now, red, dove, black, etc hit those 2 feeders i have....


Yes it is amazing what comes to the feeders....Lots of birds I had never seen before.

I got my carb kit today....China is good for stuff like this. $15 for everything here...If it works it will be amazing too!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes it is amazing what comes to the feeders....Lots of birds I had never seen before.
> 
> I got my carb kit today....China is good for stuff like this. $15 for everything here...If it works it will be amazing too!!
> 
> View attachment 5138258


i'm guessing we are having a fight with a weedeater there?

oh l love sitting on the porch and watching the feeders during the evening hours, i got my feeders between 2 trees, during the evening both of those tree erupt with birds.....saw my first sissor tail yesterday evening.....


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing we are having a fight with a weedeater there?
> 
> oh l love sitting on the porch and watching the feeders during the evening hours, i got my feeders between 2 trees, during the evening both of those tree erupt with birds.....saw my first sissor tail yesterday evening.....


chainsaw, but yep they are about the same. Probably a 20 year old Craftsman that I never drain the fuel out of and use rarely so lucky it lasted this long.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

Do you guys really sit outside in the heat?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> chainsaw, but yep they are about the same. Probably a 20 year old Craftsman that I never drain the fuel out of and use rarely so lucky it lasted this long.


ah...okie dokie...i've got one that needs a little attention too....course the fuel i use is from VP, so i don't have to worry to much about the carb.....just need to start it, let it warm up and run it


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you guys really sit outside in the heat?


me, only in the early evenings from 6:30 - 7 to dusk, the rest of the time for me, it's in the house out of the heat for health reasons


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

Once I get used to it I can hang into the upper 90's, after that I hide in AC. It's the transition from 70's to 100's that hurts.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Once I get used to it I can hang into the upper 90's, after that I hide in AC. It's the transition from 70's to 100's that hurts.


you too.....if i have to stay outside for any amount of time it's the porch with a couple of fans on me, and a cold rag on my head


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you too.....if i have to stay outside for any amount of time it's the porch with a couple of fans on me, and a cold rag on my head


Screw that.
Humidity is the killer here


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Screw that.
> Humidity is the killer here
> View attachment 5138273


humidity hits here to Paul, big time, it could be 95 outside, but with the humidity and the dew point being about 70, it will feel like 105 to 106, it was like that last Saturday here....i did pop my head out till 7pm to do a few things in the yard


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Screw that.
> Humidity is the killer here
> View attachment 5138273


It killed your phone battery too


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

Opens in four days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2022)

For all of the night creatures out there


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For all of the night creatures out thereView attachment 5138276


Love bats.... Skeeter eaters.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For all of the night creatures out thereView attachment 5138276


nice.....great thing to have....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Opens in four days.
> 
> View attachment 5138275


I want to go to a water park. We where supposed to go to one March 2020


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I want to go to a water park. We where supposed to go to one March 2020


Yea I haven't been since summer 2019. I'm harvesting this weekend so maybe Monday or Tuesday if the weather cooperates.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I haven't been since summer 2019. I'm harvesting this weekend so maybe Monday or Tuesday if the weather cooperates.


I might go skiing this weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I might go skiing this weekend.


Hoping against hope but water skiing by chance lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hoping against hope but water skiing by chance lol


Snow skiing. 
Never been water skiing. Wakeboarding once or twice.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I might go skiing this weekend.


Go to the water park with the girls.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to the water park with the girls.


There's girls that ski lol


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to the water park *for* the girls.


fify.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to the water park with the girls.


and mirrored sunglasses. 



DarkWeb said:


> There's girls that ski lol


Too much clothes.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> and mirrored sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much clothes.


Mirrored goggles......

Clothing optional......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mirrored goggles......
> 
> Clothing optional......


None of that sounds like fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> None of that sounds like fun.


I can avoid yellow snow.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can avoid yellow snow.......


You lost me at snow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> None of that sounds like fun.


 snow-capped Mountain views from a hot tub and apparently clothes are optional he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You lost me at snow.


Ok


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

@manfredo have you harvested yet?


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @manfredo have you harvested yet?


I have chopped 2....10 to go. I'll probably be in trim jail too on Memorial Day weekend...and my helper is going out of state so hopefully i can get most done before then. They aren't huge so it goes pretty quick...probably average 3 oz each. 

Just unplugged my Blumats, moved the finished girls off to the side, and moved the next batch in. I can't believe how much cleaner the flower room is with the Blumats. I could have gotten away without mopping, but I did anyways.

Kind of leads me to believe I was overwatering. 

This finished batch is all organic. Should be extra tasty. 

Next it will be lolipopping and making clones....and then I can hook the Blumats back up, hopefully!!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Opens in four days.
> 
> View attachment 5138275





DarkWeb said:


> I might go skiing this weekend.


CLoses in 12days


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> CLoses in 12days



Do you skin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have chopped 2....10 to go. I'll probably be in trim jail too on Memorial Day weekend...and my helper is going out of state so hopefully i can get most done before then. They aren't huge so it goes pretty quick...probably average 3 oz each.
> 
> Just unplugged my Blumats, moved the finished girls off to the side, and moved the next batch in. I can't believe how much cleaner the flower room is with the Blumats. I could have gotten away without mopping, but I did anyways.
> 
> ...


Awesome! lots of purple? Yours finished a bit quicker than mine. I have one a shorty that may not 100% but the rest are screaming to be killed. We should compare cured bud shots. 

Were you doing any hand watering at all? I do a hand water to runoff when I do a res change.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> CLoses in 12days


Do you have a summer activity?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a summer activity?


Some people ski


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Some people ski


Road trip to Peru?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Some people ski


Ok


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Road trip to Peru?


Yeah, I knew a group of people who stuck around for a few winters. They'd go south for the summer and come back. Amazing skiers. LOL this is going back........crazy partying back then  



Laughing Grass said:


> Ok


The funny thing is......I think you'd fit right in lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I knew a group of people who stuck around for a few winters. They'd go south for the summer and come back. Amazing skiers. LOL this is going back........crazy partying back then
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is......I think you'd fit right in lol


Why is that funny?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

Everyone get ready to adjust their attitude.


----------



## JustRolling (May 24, 2022)

Spark em if you got ‘em 

Don’t know what they’re called but sure are pretty .


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

If it wasn’t for Dispensary I had to go to I would not be going outside.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 24, 2022)

Today has been simply delightful. Soft breezes and puffy clouds. I made a new dab buddy on the golf course lol. Been ISO that for awhile. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is that funny?


You resist......but you might be a skier


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You resist......but you might be a skier


That would be tough if you hate snow.

Starting to have some grape god bud resin.

Why are you two fussing? Nevermind…


----------



## shnkrmn (May 24, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Spark em if you got ‘em
> 
> Don’t know what they’re called but su are pretty .View attachment 5138390View attachment 5138390View attachment 5138390
> View attachment 5138390


Anemone?


----------



## JustRolling (May 24, 2022)

Phone and internet service suck . Been 1/2 hour trying to edit and load the right pictures instead of quad posting the same picture


----------



## shnkrmn (May 24, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Phone and internet suck . Been 1/2 hour trying to edit and load the right pictures instead of quad posting the same picture
> View attachment 5138407
> View attachment 5138406
> View attachment 5138415


Peony and hydrangea. Your climate is a touch ahead of me.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! lots of purple? Yours finished a bit quicker than mine. I have one a shorty that may not 100% but the rest are screaming to be killed. We should compare cured bud shots.
> 
> Were you doing any hand watering at all? I do a hand water to runoff when I do a res change.


I think there are 2 purple Meltdowns...I know at least one, and they are much fatter than my last small testers...I think there are 2 of every one of my favorites in this batch. I like variety. I really like the Chernobyl, although it's not a huge producer, and Annie's Blueberry Hash plant is pretty awesome. 

I intended to do some hand watering with some flowering additives towards the end, but they looked so healthy I left them alone. So the only hand watering I have been doing is the veg plants.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Some people ski


You should take up water skiing....Great family activity....The kids would love tubing. I really miss it. But my body doesn't, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

I’m making popsicles for dinner…


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m making popsicles for dinner…
> View attachment 5138437


OMG I am addicted to popsicles!! Until winter comes, then I am done.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You should take up water skiing....Great family activity....The kids would love tubing. I really miss it. But my body doesn't, lol.


Yeah, no. I played on the water the end of hs and a little into my 20's. Fast jet skis and boats.....it was fun. 

We have a few short kayaks and I'd like to get a 14' flat bottom fishing boat. But I never really wanted to water ski.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Another mass shooting....Children....the shooter was a child himself. It's getting scary to go in public. I was thinking about it the last time I was in the grocery store....as I'm sure a lot of people are! And school kids, some at least, must be terrified....Or they should be anyways!! WTF??


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why are you two fussing? Nevermind…


Who uses the word fussing lol

Boys will be boys.


----------



## DCcan (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who uses the word fussing lol
> 
> Boys will be boys.


I love the Clampetts.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5138509


They make a really good cream soda also, it's too sweet for me to drink anymore though.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who uses the word fussing lol
> 
> Boys will be boys.


Old people


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2022)

TO THE MOON Alice


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have chopped 2....10 to go. I'll probably be in trim jail too on Memorial Day weekend...and my helper is going out of state so hopefully i can get most done before then. They aren't huge so it goes pretty quick...probably average 3 oz each.
> 
> Just unplugged my Blumats, moved the finished girls off to the side, and moved the next batch in. I can't believe how much cleaner the flower room is with the Blumats. I could have gotten away without mopping, but I did anyways.
> 
> ...


I haven’t had a problem with my blumats in a while.

Fuck today right in the ear!


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven’t had a problem with my blumats in a while.
> 
> Fuck today right in the ear!
> 
> View attachment 5138556View attachment 5138557


They wanted a pool party before you murder them. 

Hopefully you have a shop vac... and at least you have the protective tray!!


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Oh boy, my dream house was just listed. Small mid century all brick Ranch with hip roof and in a great location / neighborhood without sidewalks!! Sidewalks are a PITA to shovel all winter!! Even has a fireplace and grow room. It's a little dated and will most likely be a bidding war...been in the same family since day 1. God, the thought of moving though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They wanted a pool party before you murder them.
> 
> Hopefully you have a shop vac... and at least you have the protective tray!!


I bought an open box, off brand shop vac on Black Friday for $25, it works awesome. My fault for looking in there at night, it could have waited until tomorrow… the crazy high humidity caught my attention


----------



## shnkrmn (May 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I love the Clampetts.


I love Petticoat Junction more. It doesn't meme as well though @lokie


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I love Petticoat Junction more. It doesn't meme as well though @lokie


Oy

I started watching ncis with the wife and found Jamie Lee Curtis. I’m am old, what a mlf eh @Laughing Grass


----------



## Paul Drake (May 24, 2022)

I’m getting a padded head board btw…


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

BACON sandwiches coming up.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m getting a padded head board btw…


Get one with an abacus


So you can keep score.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you skin?


No, I lift access only


Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a summer activity?


Is depression an activity?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Is depression an activity?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

Indoor skiing might be the next big thing lol


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Indoor skiing might be the next big thing lol


That’s depressing


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Indoor skiing might be the next big thing lol





hillbill said:


> That’s depressing


It's already a thing......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> That’s depressing


Smoke more you'll laugh latter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's already a thing......


Here in the states?that's a new one on me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

The Story of My Life a day late and a dollar short


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here in the states?that's a new one on me lol





Jeffislovinlife said:


> The Story of My Life a day late and a dollar short











Main - Big Snow American Dream | Every Day is a Snow Day


Every Day is a Snow Day. Open Daily Make your plans to join us this summer! Let endless winter serve as the perfect backdrop to your next celebration.




www.bigsnowamericandream.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Main - Big Snow American Dream | Every Day is a Snow Day
> 
> 
> Every Day is a Snow Day. Open Daily Make your plans to join us this summer! Let endless winter serve as the perfect backdrop to your next celebration.
> ...


Well I guess it makes sense they have wave pools for surfing have been here for a minute so


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife We "save" snow also. For summer events. You can put a big pile of snow under a tarp and a big pile of wood chips. When needed move it around and build a few jumps and add a few rails.........bam freestyle!


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

I grew up in Wisconsin and in February farmers would cut huge chunks of lake ice. They would stack these on the North end of the barn and cover with bales of straw. When Church Picnics rolled around in the Summer they would cool the beer and soda with it.
Wisconsin has 14,000 lakes.
My Uncles were those farmers, one had his farm on a 1500 acre lake.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I grew up in Wisconsin and farmers would cut huge chunks of lake ice. They would stack these on the North end of the barn and cover with bales of straw. When Church Picnics rolled around in the Summer they would cool the beer and soda with it.
> Wisconsin has 14,000 lakes.
> My Uncles were those farmers, one had his farm on a 1500 acre lake.


4000 more lakes then there neighbors lol


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Minnisooooota has bigger lakes, more surface area of water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Is depression an activity?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

morning.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Oh I get to sell a house today, if all goes well. Already have 2 offers, possibly more coming in, and going to high and best offers by 6 pm. And I am debating looking at that brick Ranch for myself. It's in a town that has raised it's taxes twice in the past 2 years though, so they are HIGH! 

I have a feeling all towns will be raising taxes....they are going to have too with inflation! 

Happy hump day. Also hoping to get some trimming done. My helper was out whoring again last night and trimming alone is sooo boring.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> morning.


Good morning. It looked like it is warmer up there than here...The temp now is 58f and I have the heat on


----------



## Offmymeds (May 25, 2022)

G'morning.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 25, 2022)

Insurance claim submitted. Phone apps are the best. I remember paper forms....ugh.

Cool and rainy today. Good morning


----------



## Offmymeds (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I get to sell a house today, if all goes well. Already have 2 offers, possibly more coming in, and going to high and best offers by 6 pm. And I am debating looking at that brick Ranch for myself. It's in a town that has raised it's taxes twice in the past 2 years though, so they are HIGH!
> 
> I have a feeling all towns will be raising taxes....they are going to have too with inflation!
> 
> Happy hump day. Also hoping to get some trimming done. My helper was out whoring again last night and trimming alone is sooo boring.


Local taxing districts are forced to raise taxes. Federal tax cuts mean local tax raises. That means regressive tax rates which naturally hurt the poor the most. Sad but true.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

55° and I'm outside lol. I'm not missing a second of sun this year!

We're barking at squirrels... he gets his summer haircut this afternoon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Minnisooooota has bigger lakes, more surface area of water.


Let's talk US Coast line.

Florida is #2 with 8,436 mi (13,576 km)

Alaska? #1 with 33,904 mi (54,563 km)


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Ontario has 100,000 lakes


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Local taxing districts are forced to raise taxes. Federal tax cuts mean local tax raises. That means regressive tax rates which naturally hurt the poor the most. Sad but true.


Yes, and the way I see it, a BIG crash is coming. Everyone is paying inflated prices for EVERYTHING. It can't go on indefinitely. The property taxes alone on that little brick Ranch equals $500 a month.... and it is less than 1,000 S.F., and has never been updated. Still has original 60 year old kitchen, bath, etc. 

The good news is, in 4 years I won't have to pay any school taxes, but at the rate I am going I might be dead or in an nursing home in 4 years. That always got me...I have no children, but still pay for everyone elses!! Talk about unfair!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

ugh what a night...finally had a storm roll though....dropped bout 1/2 inch of rain on us.....feels good.....simplisticly also mean i got more work.....

woke up this morning to a cool 69F....it's gonna be nice 81F for a high..and dry conditions.......

just started a fresh pot, so warm up a coming

now to get some breakfast in me....oh biscuits and sausage i have some jelly for u......yum....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

oh and btw...when it comes to taxes....mine went up 9k in a year.....i sent them a letter protest, where is that 9k u see......home orginally built in 95, lived here since 2k, paid off trailer....and u think it's worth 9k more, where???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, and the way I see it, a BIG crash is coming. Everyone is paying inflated prices for EVERYTHING. It can't go on indefinitely. The property taxes alone on that little brick Ranch equals $500 a month.... and it is less than 1,000 S.F., and has never been updated. Still has original 60 year old kitchen, bath, etc.
> 
> The good news is, in 4 years I won't have to pay any school taxes, but at the rate I am going I might be dead or in an nursing home in 4 years. That always got me...I have no children, but still pay for everyone elses!! Talk about unfair!!


$500 a month?
WTF!


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Your net worth as a home owner is increasing as fast as the home prices rise. 

So American Oil is pumping oil out of their own fucking wells and lamenting the high prices while they helplessly rake in billions of unearned profits.

Same with Meat and Poultry.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Your net worth as a home owner is increasing as fast as the home prices rise.
> 
> So American Oil is pumping oil out of their own fucking wells and lamenting the high prices while they helplessly rake in billions of unearned profits.
> 
> Same with Meat and Poultry.


umm no offence, politics is down the hall on the left....js


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Didn’t mention politics


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> $500 a month?
> WTF!


Welcome to California was my first thought.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oy
> 
> I started watching ncis with the wife and found Jamie Lee Curtis. I’m am old, what a mlf eh @Laughing Grass


She would loose her top quite often in movies, which I greatly appreciated. She has very nice breasts.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> She would loose her top quite often in movies, which I greatly appreciated. She has very nice breasts.
> Mornin.


Morning


----------



## medidedicated (May 25, 2022)

nothing like wake and baking with a fat dab to kick off the weekend after smoking only weed all week.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

wait what?


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2022)

medidedicated said:


> nothing like wake and baking with a fat dab to kick off the weekend after smoking only weed all week.


Weekend you say??


----------



## medidedicated (May 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Weekend you say??


lol is that not special enough of an occassion? if thats what you mean haha


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

medidedicated said:


> lol is that not special enough of an occassion? if thats what you mean haha


What kinda weed you smokin?


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What kinda weed you smokin?


i'm wondering that too


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm wondering that too


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5138884


that right there would prolly be me when i take my first one.......gravity works in mysterious ways


----------



## shnkrmn (May 25, 2022)

medidedicated said:


> lol is that not special enough of an occassion? if thats what you mean haha


Monday comes so soon! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Chainsaw is rebuilt....what a PITA replacing the fuel lines and filter in the tank...I had to get creative and use silicone, so need to wait for that to dry before attempting to start it tomorrow. 

Onto the next project, after some lunch!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Chainsaw is rebuilt....what a PITA replacing the fuel lines and filter in the tank...I had to get creative and use silicone, so need to wait for that to dry before attempting to start it tomorrow.
> 
> Onto the next project, after some lunch!!









The hook helps.


----------



## medidedicated (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What kinda weed you smokin?


crystallene 100% thc moster extracts and the cronic bubba kush mimosa GMO im a indica person


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that right there would prolly be me when i take my first one.......gravity works in mysterious ways


You're a dab virgin?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The hook helps.


So glad all my equipment is battery powered


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a dab virgin?


yep, been smoking flower and keef, also learning how to cook with it too


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, been smoking flower and keef, also learning how to cook with it too


Need one gram of resin and a webcam stat!


----------



## medidedicated (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5138884


im a heavy weight i smoked heavy for almost ten years im actually cutting back now days to save money, until i can “make” my own lol im that guy that wants one after the other lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need one gram of resin and a webcam stat!


give me 1gram of keef and a pork butt....and your on


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

medidedicated said:


> im a heavy weight i smoked heavy for almost ten years im actually cutting back now days to save money, until i can “make” my own lol im that guy that wants one after the other lol


Welcome fellow goldfish


----------



## Offmymeds (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 55° and I'm outside lol. I'm not missing a second of sun this year!
> 
> We're barking at squirrels... he gets his summer haircut this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5138771


Are you hoarse yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you hoarse yet?


I need my summer haircut


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

What day is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What day is it?


It's the weekend silly!


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What day is it?


Damn! I bet he slept real good!! He looked like a different person towards the end.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Flowers only here, and vaping only.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The hook helps.


Hemostats would have helped too....I use to have a pair, but damned if I know where they are!

I think I found the problem though. The fuel filter had fallen off the line in the tank, and it probably sucked up some crap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Flowers only here, and vaping only.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


My 85 y.o. dad told me he has been smoking weed, "not to get high, but for pain". I did not offer him any.


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

This virgin did first weed in 1969


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My 85 y.o. dad told me he has been smoking weed, "not to get high, but for pain". I did not offer him any.


my grandmother was the same way before she passed...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Hemostats* *would have helped too....I use to have a pair, but damned if I know where they are!*
> 
> I think I found the problem though. The fuel filter had fallen off the line in the tank, and it probably sucked up some crap.


Probably last place you smoked a joint


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably last place you smoked a joint


Probably right under my nose....I have a tendency to overlook things, especially if I am high....which I am not ATM. I just hope it runs!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

My brother and I smoked a joint in front of my dad Easter weekend. I know he wanted to smoke it so badly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My 85 y.o. dad told me he has been smoking weed, "not to get high, but for pain". I did not offer him any.


Should have given him a dab. 

I would love to get my mom high. Never gonna happen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> This virgin did first weed in 1969


You got a couple years on me. I'm just teasing. 

Winning friends and influencing people!


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> This virgin did first weed in 1969


About 1973 for me, age 12....My dads worker corrupted me, bigtime. he was selling me pounds a few years later.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You got a couple years on me. I'm just teasing.
> 
> Winning friends and influencing people!


I love you 
Let’s dab
I’m thinking of a quiche Lorraine tattoo


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would love to get my mom high. Never gonna happen.


why? she old school?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you
> Let’s dab
> I’m thinking of a quiche Lorraine tattoo
> View attachment 5138936


Love you too girl! 

Lol funny you posted that pic. I wanted to get Beanie's paws dyed red. They only have pink today... too gay?

Sippin' on a lemonade, it's hot out here.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have given him a dab.
> 
> I would love to get my mom high. Never gonna happen.


Cookies


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why? she old school?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5138954


yeah my mom is very similiar....even though lately her tune has been changing slowly


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cookies


My cookies stink! I should lock her in the car and throw in one of these.


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

All Trout Anglers have Roach Clips.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

eh just trick her with some pork ribs....put keef on it, and live resin in the sauce


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Some are scissors also


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *My cookies stink!* I should lock her in the car and throw in one of these.


Only a little


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What day is it?


WHOAH


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> give me 1gram of keef and a pork butt....and your on


Butt stuff?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Butt stuff?


darn tootin...i even got one in the freeze....thinking bout cooking it this weekend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> This virgin did first weed in 1969


A little gift from NASA


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A little gift from NASAView attachment 5138972


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> WHOAH


Can you believe I smoked all of that.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love you too girl!
> 
> Lol funny you posted that pic. I wanted to get Beanie's paws dyed red. They only have pink today... too gay?
> 
> Sippin' on a lemonade, it's hot out here.


Planet Claire has red air. All the trees are rare.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That was my show as a 10 year old!! I remember I had a model of the robot...My first accidental glue sniffing adventure building it.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

Nap time


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138986


rest well


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was my show as a 10 year old!! I remember I had a model of the robot...My first accidental glue sniffing adventure building it.


likely story...accidental.....sure


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> So glad all my equipment is battery powered


I was just looking at some Stihl stuff. Unless you drop some $$ the run times are pretty low. I definitely wouldn't mind everything being a little quieter.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just looking at some Stihl stuff. Unless you drop some $$ the run times are pretty low. I definitely wouldn't mind everything being a little quieter.


Yeah I was just chainsaw shopping myself. I think mine has bigger problems that aren't worth fixing. Thing is I don't use one much any more, but I do have several more Ash trees that need to come down. This will probably do me for $200



https://binghamtonagway.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/homeowner-saws/ms170/#reviews_tab


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My 85 y.o. dad told me he has been smoking weed, "not to get high, but for pain". I did not offer him any.


Should have told him, "Sorry dad I only have weed that gets you high and doesn't help with pain."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Should have told him, "Sorry dad I only have weed that gets you high and doesn't help with pain."


Or "I only have weed that gets you high and helps with pain"
Win - win.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just looking at some Stihl stuff. Unless you drop some $$ the run times are pretty low. I definitely wouldn't mind everything being a little quieter.


I have all Ego tools. The 18 inch chain saw is a beast and with multiple batteries run time is endless. But I live on a standard quarter acre city lot and my battles with trees are largely over. I have a string trimmer, hedge clippers lawnmower and snow thrower that all run on the same batteries. And a multi head device that can be a power broom, edger or cultivator. Started with the mower which is quiet, I can cut my lawn twice on a single charge and maintenance free. The snowthrower is fine for my needs, 66 feet of sidewalk and a 40 foot driveway. It requires 2 batteries and handles 12 inches with ease.


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Have had a 40 volt Black and Decker trimmer for about 5 years, great job. 80 volt leaf blower from Lowes is an animal.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 25, 2022)

Picked up a set of clubs, I'd call it a beginner set. 
Went out to practice my swing. Did OK. Got a slice. Always to the right. 
It was warm in the sun but nice out



SH420


----------



## shnkrmn (May 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Picked up a set of clubs, I'd call it a beginner set.
> Went out to practice my swing. Did OK. Got a slice. Always to the right.
> It was warm in the sun but nice out
> 
> ...


This guy is a great instructor. Clear concise well scripted videos.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

More is needed


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Fell on my creek stone fucking stairs, damnit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Fell on my creek stone fucking stairs, damnit.


Ouch, ice that thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 25, 2022)

Perry time, never seen this episode. Excited…


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 25, 2022)

Jeff...







SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Jeff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new theme song lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My new theme song lol


Mamashark said the same about me. Lol

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Good morning 
T-2 days


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Starting the day 
The sativa way


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Morning






It took me a cup before I realized it's not Friday  

So I guess it's "Happy Thursday!"


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand lol sorry bud.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I understand lol sorry bud.


It's been a long week at the shop.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's been a long week at the shop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friday Eve, it's all perspective.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Summer Do!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

A friend invited me to be in his wedding party in August. Very weird, I haven't seen him in almost two years and I've never met or spoken to the bride. I gotta figure out a polite way to say no. I wanna go to the wedding, just as a guest.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A friend invited me to be in his wedding party in August. Very weird, I haven't seen him in almost two years and I've never met or spoken to the bride. I gotta figure out a polite way to say no. I wanna go to the wedding, just as a guest.


Say “love ya but I’d rather just be a guest “.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Tell him you’d be too nervous or anxious.
I got a million of them…


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A friend invited me to be in his wedding party in August. Very weird, I haven't seen him in almost two years and I've never met or spoken to the bride. I gotta figure out a polite way to say no. I wanna go to the wedding, just as a guest.


Good morning ;D 

I'd suggest thanking them and telling them you're looking forward to being at the wedding but unfortunately over committed to being a participatory part. You're very flattered they think of you that way. Then buy a better than average present.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

“Sprain” your ankle and say you can’t stand that long”
Or
NO THANKS?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Say “love ya but I’d rather just be a guest “.





curious2garden said:


> Good morning ;D
> 
> I'd suggest thanking them and telling them you're looking forward to being at the wedding but unfortunately over committed to being a participatory part. You're very flattered they think of you that way. Then buy a better than average present.


Honesty seems like the best policy.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honesty seems like the best policy.


Usually is little sister


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Just ask how drunk is too much


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Usually is little sister


I don't want to do wedding parties anymore. They've gotten so expensive.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it still Wednesday?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just ask how drunk is too much


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning ;D
> 
> I'd suggest thanking them and telling them you're looking forward to being at the wedding but unfortunately over committed to being a participatory part. You're very flattered they think of you that way. Then buy a better than average present.


A master class right there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A master class right there.


lol


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Who took the picture?


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who took the picture?


With a long enough selfie-stick even that is possible.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My new theme song lol


You are gonna have that stuck in your head,...coffee and a joint, coffee and a joint, lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2022)

4 days of music starts today! 






SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> 4 days of music starts today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who took the picture?


The wedding photographer. I was hamming it up for the camera, the bottle was empty.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't want to do wedding parties anymore. They've gotten so expensive.


It's weird he is asking you to be, I assume, to be a bridesmaid, when you have never met the bride. Maybe she doesn't have any friends, or he's a control freak.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds awesome


It will be. It's been postponed the last few years. Usually 3 days but added a day to make up for the postponement 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> 4 days of music starts today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you. I’ll have my settlement and the wife will be in Honduras!
Cheers


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Isn't it still Wednesday?


Fkr. You made me look 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> It will be. It's been postponed the last few years. Usually 3 days but added a day to make up for the postponement
> 
> View attachment 5139449
> 
> SH420


Same lineup as st pete looks like. Rock on.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

@Laughing Grass your new ankle tat should say “master class”.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same lineup as st pete looks like. Rock on.


Yes. These festivals have a lot of the same shows 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same lineup as st pete looks like. Rock on.


The last show I went to in St Pete was the Grateful Dead good times


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2022)

I need more coffee.... and a joint 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I need more coffee.... and a joint
> 
> SH420


Coffee and moon rocks just doesn't have the same ring to it lol


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

I think I am going to cut the lawn today, since it's supposed to rain the next 2 days.

I might be getting a dog....a lab. Sad story. My buddy who is staying with me right now has a sister in Baltimore who is addicted to heroin. Both her and her boyfriend. They have 2 kids and a dog, and have been neglected all of them. They just lock themselves in the bedroom 24/7. No food in the house, filthy, etc. So the family is stepping in and taking the kids, and my buddy is taking the dog. I gave him permission to bring it here. His sister is spiraling out of control. Just bought a house 8 months ago and is in foreclosure now, lost her job, and sounds like she is about to lose everything. Their mother was a heroin addict too. Baltimore is a bad place!! We think she just graduated from pills to heroin a few months ago. She had a great job until them. They are going to try doing an intervention this weekend to get her into rehab, but it sounds doubtful she will go.

Sold that house last night.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee and moon rocks just doesn't have the same ring to it lol


Coffee and rocks, coffee and rocks!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I need more coffee.... and a joint
> 
> SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think I am going to cut the lawn today, since it's supposed to rain the next 2 days.
> 
> I might be getting a dog....a lab. Sad story. My buddy who is staying with me right now has a sister in Baltimore who is addicted to heroin. Both her and her boyfriend. They have 2 kids and a dog, and have been neglected all of them. They just lock themselves in the bedroom 24/7. No food in the house, filthy, etc. So the family is stepping in and taking the kids, and my buddy is taking the dog. I gave him permission to bring it here. His sister is spiraling out of control. Just bought a house 8 months ago and is in foreclosure now, lost her job, and sounds like she is about to lose everything. Their mother was a heroin addict too. Baltimore is a bad place!! We think she just graduated from pills to heroin a few months ago. She had a great job until them. They are going to try doing an intervention this weekend to get her into rehab, but it sounds doubtful she will go.
> 
> ...


He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he ha ha ha he View attachment 5139457


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

Cut my hair yesterday. Not quite this short but it should last awhile. I took this picture in Kashgar in 2006 or so. I still can't get over the nastiness of that comb.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5139440


Send that picture


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cut my hair yesterday. Not quite this short but it should last awhile. I took this picture in Kashgar in 2006 or so. I still can't get over the nastiness of that comb.View attachment 5139468


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)

I quit haircuts awhile ago, that's what pony tail holders are for.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

Looks like it's warming up for the Memorial Day weekend


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like it's warming up for the Memorial Day weekend
> 
> View attachment 5139489


yeah we'll be in the upper to mid 90's for the weekend.....

Morning all.....


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)

We hit 101 yesterday, last night our natural AC kicked in, the delta breeze (after the power was out for 2+ hours). Supposed to stay with us for awhile.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> We hit 101 yesterday, last night our natural AC kicked in, the delta breeze (after the power was out for 2+ hours). Supposed to stay with us for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 5139497


wish i had those temps now, most of the weather people down here are telling us to start looking a the gulf for rain.....seems it's gonna be a long hot summer here


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wish i had those temps now, most of the weather people down here are telling us to start looking a the gulf for rain.....seems it's gonna be a long hot summer here


The heat is on the horizon here, but it's a dry heat...lol. 108-110 is hot no matter what the humidity level.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> The heat is on the horizon here, but it's a dry heat...lol. 108-110 is hot no matter what the humidity level.


yeah here...humidity levels are gonna rise, i usually start looking at the dew points, they start hit 60 to 70%, i know it's gonna be a hot one....outside temp maybe 99, but with the dew point it will fell like 108+


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

It's still only 49 here. And gloomy. Supposed to be 86 on Sunday though. Celebrating our 28th anniversary with marinated flank steak and CAKE.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's still only 49 here. And gloomy. Supposed to be 86 on Sunday though. Celebrating our 28th anniversary with marinated flank steak and CAKE.


What kind of cake?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's still only 49 here. And gloomy. Supposed to be 86 on Sunday though. Celebrating our 28th anniversary with marinated flank steak and CAKE.


nothing like a good flank steak......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2022)

anniversary? wait what? Happy Anniversary man....i know it's early but still, not normally around during the weekend...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I quit haircuts awhile ago, that's what pony tail holders are for.
> Mornin.


Agreed
If I don't keep the whispies trimmed off the ends & don't wash/condition my hair daily it begins to "Dread up" in just a day or so.
But Ponytail bands every day!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of cake?


Buying something in the chocolate family


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Agreed
> If I don't keep the whispies trimmed off the ends & don't wash/condition my hair daily it begins to "Dread up" in just a day or so.
> But Ponytail bands every day!


My hair turned to shit when I turned 60. My brother same 3 years ahead of me. He still tries to grow it so I see the folly of that lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Buying something in the chocolate family


Chocolate truffle? My favourite!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chocolate truffle? My favourite!


I think I gained a couple of lbs just looking at that cake.
Damn!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I gained a couple of lbs just looking at that cake.
> Damn!


La Rocca does sell cakes down there. 









Find Us in Stores


La Rocca Creative Cakes is a premier cake manufacturer with a passion for better baking, fostered by years of experience. La Rocca desserts can be found in thousands of grocery stores, specialty food stores, and cafés across Canada and the United States.




www.laroccacakes.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My hair turned to shit when I turned 60. My brother same 3 years ahead of me. He still tries to grow it so I see the folly of that lol.


My hair seems to have migrated to my ears and my chinny chin chin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> La Rocca does sell cakes down there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really need to tell me where to get one.

Get in my Belly!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chocolate truffle? My favourite!


Me too, and there’s a gluten free version at Publix!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's still only 49 here. And gloomy. Supposed to be 86 on Sunday though. Celebrating our 28th anniversary with marinated flank steak and CAKE.


And a very happy anniversary


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you really need to tell me where to get one.
> 
> Get in my Belly!
> 
> View attachment 5139514


I've seen your pics, one piece won't hurt you! 



Paul Drake said:


> Me too, and there’s a gluten free version at Publix!


That looks pretty good. I'd eat that!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2022)

you guys are making me hungry darn it


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass your new ankle tat should say “master class”.


I always wanted a tat that says Nosey little fucker aren't you? In a teeny tiny font


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Ray Liotta died


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always wanted a tat that says Nosey little fucker aren't you? In a teeny tiny font


Danger Will Robinson Danger lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Danger Will Robinson Danger lol


That would make a great tramp stamp.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would make a great tramp stamp.


Would not be a lie lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

The bong has ice in it


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The bong has ice in it View attachment 5139534


Black ice on Deadmans Curve


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

Nectar Collector is having a sale:




__





Clearance – Nectar Collector







nectarcollector.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Black ice on Deadmans Curve


Slip sliding awaaaaay lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nectar Collector is having a sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sale on tips. $30 US seems extreme.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No sale on tips. $30 US seems extreme.


I still haven't broken one and I bought a bunch of extras.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 26, 2022)

Will be wakin and baking when this is cured


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I still haven't broken one and I bought a bunch of extras.


What do you clean yours with? You told me but I forgot.  

Orange chronic cleaner doesn't get it fully clean.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Will be wakin and baking when this is curedView attachment 5139592View attachment 5139592


Very nice, what strain?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you clean yours with? You told me but I forgot.
> 
> Orange chronic cleaner doesn't get it fully clean.


Salt and iso


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

Banana sherbet


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very nice, what strain?


Purple punch x wedding cake, hope it tastes as good as it looks


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Will be wakin and baking when this is curedView attachment 5139592View attachment 5139592


Pretty, what strain?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Purple punch x wedding cake, hope it tastes as good as it looks


It looks awesome I'd most definitely would smoke that


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you clean yours with? You told me but I forgot.
> 
> Orange chronic cleaner doesn't get it fully clean.


Some quad ought steel wool and Acetone for the last pass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Some quad ought steel wool and Acetone for the last pass.


perfect, thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Salt and iso


I can't get high enough grade alcohol here. Need something stronger than 70%


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty, what strain?


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Purple punch x wedding cake, hope it tastes as good as it looks


The purple almost doesn't look real when you zoom in.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't get high enough grade alcohol here. Need something stronger than 70%


You're gonna need some more equipment then


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^


Saw it after I posted, thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna need some more equipment then


I have lots of nail polish remover


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have lots of nail polish remover


I have a gallon in the shop


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

January 1st 2022 Winnie the Pooh became public domain. 









WINNIE THE POOH Is a Terrifying Slasher Villain in BLOOD AND HONEY


A horror movie version of Winnie the Pooh is on its way. Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey brings the bear and Piglet to new scary places.




nerdist.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a gallon in the shop


For your manicures?


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

There's a snake skin right outside my door....WTF!!!! Next to the fireplace too! 

I need to MOVE!! Hope the next folks like snakes more than I ! 

I took one hell of a nap instead of cutting the lawn. Seemed like a great idea at the time. Now I just want to go back to bed, and it's beautiful out.


----------



## DCcan (May 26, 2022)

No snakes in Ireland right? 

I'm out of rolling papers, this sucks! My whole rhythm is off now, arg!
I usually toke with one hand and scroll and drink with the other, after I sit down from work.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For your manicures?


Yes, exactly........how did you know.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes, exactly........how did you know.......
> View attachment 5139652


You need to work on those


----------



## DCcan (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There's a snake skin right outside my door....WTF!!!! Next to the fireplace too!
> 
> I need to MOVE!! Hope the next folks like snakes more than I !
> 
> I took one hell of a nap instead of cutting the lawn. Seemed like a great idea at the time. * Now I just want to go back to bed, and it's beautiful out.*


Check under the bed for snakes before your nap, one of their favorite places to hide.


----------



## DCcan (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need to work on those


He works on machinery, he's just happy to still have them attached.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There's a snake skin right outside my door....WTF!!!! Next to the fireplace too!
> 
> I need to MOVE!! Hope the next folks like snakes more than I !
> 
> I took one hell of a nap instead of cutting the lawn. Seemed like a great idea at the time. Now I just want to go back to bed, and it's beautiful out.


I bet @Aeroknow would buy the place in a flash. Aero loves snakes.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For your manicures?


You should see his files.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> No snakes in Ireland right?
> 
> I'm out of rolling papers, this sucks! My whole rhythm is off now, arg!
> I usually toke with one hand and scroll and drink with the other, after I sit down from work.


Dabs?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> He works on machinery, he's just happy to still have them attached.


his cuticles are pushed back... men don't do that. 

Manicure!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need to work on those


Long week in the shop. They've been getting beat up lol The bruise came from building rock dams in the river with the kids.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> No snakes in Ireland right?
> 
> I'm out of rolling papers, this sucks! My whole rhythm is off now, arg!
> I usually toke with one hand and scroll and drink with the other, after I sit down from work.


I just saw an ad for a device that grinds your herb AND packs your cone. On sale for $99!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> his cuticles are pushed back... men don't do that.
> 
> Manicure!


----------



## DCcan (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> his cuticles are pushed back... men don't do that.
> 
> Manicure!


Probably just dried out from degreaser and scrub brushes, thats a manicure!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Probably just dried out from degreaser and scrub brushes, thats a manicure!


Hemanicure.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Long week in the shop. *They've been getting beat up lol* The bruise came from building rock dams in the river with the kids.


That is not what 'beat your meat' means!


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Check under the bed for snakes before your nap, one of their favorite places to hide.


Yeah I kept thinking one was going to want to snuggle up with me under the electric blanket this winter!! Trust me, I think about shit like that!! I found 2 in my house last year!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Probably just dried out from degreaser and scrub brushes, thats a manicure!


I try not to get that bad......I miss my helper and apprentice lol it's like old times


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I bet @Aeroknow would buy the place in a flash. Aero loves snakes.


He probably has a few living under his house too!!


----------



## DCcan (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I kept thinking one was going to want to snuggle up with me under the electric blanket this winter!! Trust me, I think about shot like that!! I found 2 in my house last year!


Once the leaves fall, you should be all set. They wont move till the leaves come out again.
Garter snakes will stick around for a few days near the lair in the spring, that's pretty much it.
It's creepy as hell to find one in your room when you turn on the lights, used to get copperheads and garters in my bedroom.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Once the leaves fall, you should be all set. They wont move till the leaves come out again.
> Garter snakes will stick around for a few days near the lair in the spring, that's pretty much it.
> It's creepy as hell to find one in your room when you turn on the lights, used to get copperheads and garters in my bedroom.


I have a large floor to ceiling brick fireplace with a gas insert that runs all winter, and they live it there!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a large floor to ceiling brick fireplace with a gas insert that runs all winter, and they live it there!!
> 
> View attachment 5139674


Throw a few rat traps in there


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Probably just dried out from degreaser and scrub brushes, thats a manicure!


You running defence for @DarkWeb?


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Throw a few rat traps in there


It's time to renew my glue traps. I made one inside a small box but didn't catch anything, yet. 

I never had one in the house, in the 18 years I have lived here til last summer. I think when I installed the gas fireplace I and drilled into there for the gas line, that was their in...They were just small snakes, but still. I have since caulked around the gas line....for certain!!

This was one I found in my basement bathroom....every time I lift the toilet seat in there i expect to find a snake. And I am always looking in my grow room.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's time to renew my glue traps. I made one inside a small box but didn't catch anything, yet.
> 
> I never had one in the house, in the 18 years I have lived here til last summer. I think when I installed the gas fireplace I and drilled into there for the gas line, that was their in...They were just small snakes, but still. I have since caulked around the gas line....for certain!!
> 
> ...


There's only one answer @manfredo, You have to burn the house down.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Had to be done


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

The food is making


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2022)

And now the eating begins


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's only one answer @manfredo, You have to burn the house down.


Get a mongoose


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty, what strain?


Purple punch x wedding cake


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Purple punch x wedding cake


Thanks for answering a second time!

BTW I have some NL#5 in veg and some Skunk #1 to be germed next.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for answering a second time!
> 
> BTW I have some NL#5 in veg and some Skunk #1 to be germed next.


2 "Nirvana" NL fems to self next grow. And our last pre 98 BK and C-99 going to selfing. Hate me as You love me. Wish me luck as I try to perpetuate some killer skunks. TY. 

BBHP also. Grr. Clone and see. STINKY topping!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 27, 2022)

Good morning pineapple upside down cake live resin.
What’s up tribe?
Happy Friday


----------



## Paul Drake (May 27, 2022)

Wooops, there goes that gram…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)

Morning











80° and humid later.....then rain. I'm so happy it's Friday and a long weekend. Big weekend too.....little man turns 5  

Who's got plans?


----------



## Offmymeds (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning & Happy Birthday to the little man.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well have the very best time with your little man today


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)

He wants steak, hotdogs, s'mores and chocolate chip cookies. Sounds great to me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He wants steak, hotdogs, s'mores and chocolate chip cookies. Sounds great to me lol


Sounds like little man's already got Mom and Dad figure it out


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2022)

Gorgeous good morning to you all! The sun is shining the breeze is a kiss on the cheek I'm going outside and not coming back. Going to play some golf, mow some lawn and make Friday dinner. Something in a wok I think


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2022)

Vacuumed and took two dogs out, showered and did morning exercise, Checked on drying herb, now watering some Hemp.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5139908


Right back atcha!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2022)

@DarkWeb does little man get to roast the marshmallow?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @DarkWeb does little man get to roast the marshmallow?


Hell yeah


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Bday to the little man.....hope both of you have an awesome weekend


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

Morning everyone.....it's gonna be a hot one down here...98F with the humidity and the dew point 104F

time to get some anti murdering juice in me and a couple of taco's....


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....it's gonna be a hot one down here...98F with the humidity and the dew point 104F
> 
> time to get some anti murdering juice in me and a couple of taco's....


Morning sir!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Morning sir!!!


Morning Franky....nice looking tomatoes ya got there....moving up from the CFL days i see...


----------



## manfredo (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He wants steak, hotdogs, s'mores and chocolate chip cookies. Sounds great to me lol


That is a fun age!! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5140009


Good dabs today? Good morning.


----------



## manfredo (May 27, 2022)

I am going to look at a house for me today!! Not the brick one I posted, but another that is even better. I'm sure there will be a dozen offers, but I'm going to go look anyways. 



Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5140009


Did WB leave on the cruise yet?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2022)

Golf achieved. Now to strategize that lawn mowing. Yes. Reinstalling the deck blumats seems beyond my mental powers right now for some reason. I had it perfect and then I had to bring most of the plants inside. Dumped the carrots in a bucket of water to keep them ready but they were each set for a different plant. Back to square 1 lol. I had a couple of runaways too. It's hard to get that last bit of air out of the system.


----------



## manfredo (May 27, 2022)

About to rain and humidity is high. Sweating just doing laundry!! 

It is looking more like we are getting the lab. Since the owners are going to be homeless real soon. We found out foreclosures only take 90 days in Maryland. In NY a bank foreclosure takes 2.5 - 3 years, which really sucks for the mortgage holder. 

It is feeling like a Saturday, I guess because my housemate is home....4 day weekend for him. Well was home, gone now....He is hardly ever here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> About to rain and humidity is high. Sweating just doing laundry!!
> 
> It is looking more like we are getting the lab. Since the owners are going to be homeless real soon. We found out foreclosures only take 90 days in Maryland. In NY a bank foreclosure takes 2.5 - 3 years, which really sucks for the mortgage holder.
> 
> It is feeling like a Saturday, I guess *because my housemate is home....4 day weekend for him. Well was home, gone now....He is hardly ever here*.


The best kind of housemate IMHO.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah


Toasted?


Or

Flaming!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> Toasted?
> View attachment 5140028
> 
> Or
> ...


Hot but not burnt


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot but not burnt


The burnt part is the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am going to look at a house for me today!! Not the brick one I posted, but another that is even better. I'm sure there will be a dozen offers, but I'm going to go look anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Did WB leave on the cruise yet?


Tomorrow


----------



## Paul Drake (May 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Golf achieved. Now to strategize that lawn mowing. Yes. Reinstalling the deck blumats seems beyond my mental powers right now for some reason. I had it perfect and then I had to bring most of the plants inside. Dumped the carrots in a bucket of water to keep them ready but they were each set for a different plant. Back to square 1 lol. I had a couple of runaways too. It's hard to get that last bit of air out of the system.View attachment 5140037


I’m dabbing ghost train haze today. Phew


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2022)

SH420


----------



## manfredo (May 27, 2022)

vroom vroom

Well the house was nice but....too chopped up for me, but I hit up Lowes while out...Drywall is up to $16 a sheet    

Same saw I have now, only a newer version, but my 16" bar and chains should work on it.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2022)

On the qui vive.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> On the qui vive.View attachment 5140220


I was thinking about calling him Oreo!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning Franky....nice looking tomatoes ya got there....moving up from the CFL days i see...


Always moving forward!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was thinking about calling him Oreo!


Calfpigdog we used to call her when she was a pup. People ask what breed? Holstein Retriever!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Calfpigdog we used to call her when she was a pup. People ask what breed? Holstein Retriever!


----------



## Offmymeds (May 28, 2022)

Good morning. Thought about skipping WnB because I'm studying. Silly me.

Have a great Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2022)

Morning






Looks like the rain is holding off till later. Awesome! Humid and mid 70°s today. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

Good morning 
Hitting grape god this morning while watching the mrs pack.


----------



## DCcan (May 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain is clearing out now, just doing garden chores.


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Hitting grape god this morning while watching the mrs pack.


----------



## DCcan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5140392


Been up since 1 again. No coffee left. I may not make it through the sci-fi (The Day The Earth Stood Still)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Been up since 1 again. No coffee left. I may not make it through the sci-fi (The Day The Earth Stood Still)
> 
> View attachment 5140404


Hopefully you're watching the original not to say that the remake wasn't all that bad lol


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you're watching the original not to say that the remake wasn't all that bad lol


Original only


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

No coffee left in your cup right?????


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No coffee left in your cup right?????


I might actually have a Coke stuffed in the refrigerator.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you're watching the original not to say that the remake wasn't all that bad lol


I love how he pays with diamonds…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I might actually have a Coke stuffed in the refrigerator.


Ok but what about the coffee


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5140386


I remember that person!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I remember that person!!


Get some more music up in here, up in here


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get some more music up in here, up in here


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

anybody drink that funky Coke?


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


My bike!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

Party at the house then the beach kids


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5140412
> 
> Mornin.


I’ve got some rum


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

Rainy with a high of 66 here today. Woke with a migraine again. Couldn't even get the coffee down. This has been way too often lately. I wanted to go play with the chainsaw while it's cool but not likely.

Roomy is off to Maryland to get the dog. I may regret this...he said it's a shedder. I'm hoping he comes back empty handed actually!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Rainy with a high of 66 here today. Woke with a migraine again. Couldn't even get the coffee down. This has been way too often lately. I wanted to go play with the chainsaw while it's cool but not likely.
> 
> Roomy is off to Maryland to get the dog. I may regret this...he said it's a shedder. I'm hoping he comes back empty handed actually!!


Sorry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Rainy with a high of 66 here today. Woke with a migraine again. Couldn't even get the coffee down. This has been way too often lately. I wanted to go play with the chainsaw while it's cool but not likely.
> 
> Roomy is off to Maryland to get the dog. I may regret this...he said it's a shedder. I'm hoping he comes back empty handed actually!!


Headaches are the worst feel better soon man


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> My bike!


Your younger self had a bit of a resemblance to Arlo.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Rainy with a high of 66 here today. Woke with a migraine again. Couldn't even get the coffee down. This has been way too often lately. I wanted to go play with the chainsaw while it's cool but not likely.
> 
> Roomy is off to Maryland to get the dog. I may regret this...he said it's a shedder. I'm hoping he comes back empty handed actually!!


Feel better soon! Have you tried Tryptans? If these keep escalating talk to your doctor about trying a CGRP inhibitor.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Your younger self had a bit of a resemblance to Arlo.


He is 6' tall at least, I got a couple inches on him.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> anybody drink that funky Coke?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Been up since 1 again. No coffee left. I may not make it through the sci-fi (The Day The Earth Stood Still)
> 
> View attachment 5140404


Klaatu barada nikto

lol


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

No rain yet...I have been stacking firewood, trying to work through the headache.

Just came in for lunch and shorts....sweating my butt off!!

Looks like my real estate sale this week is falling apart already....whacky bitch from Queens wasting my time!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 28, 2022)

What a nap, geez. Putting the hybrid away. Sativa now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No rain yet...I have been stacking firewood, trying to work through the headache.
> 
> Just came in for lunch and shorts....sweating my butt off!!
> 
> Looks like my real estate sale this week is falling apart already....whacky bitch from Queens wasting my time!


 me 2 ready for s'mores tonight with the grandkids


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

Chores are done, firewood all cut up and stacked, and next I need to go sort clones for a couple buddies for outdoors. I don't think I am even going to bother with outdoors this year. 

My one buddy had a lung removed last year from cancer, and he is still growing outdoors and toking. He was smoking ciggs right up until they took his lung but finally gave them up. I've been trying to convert him to a dry herb vaporizer, but probably the only way that will happen is if I buy him one!


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2022)

We are about follow some tourists around
Pick up charcoal


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> We are about follow some tourists around


Point and laugh for me please.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

I am getting the dog...and maybe a couple kids  This story is sooo disgusting. My buddy just called from his junkie sisters house in Baltimore. She is locked in her bedroom and won't come out. 2 kids, about 6 and 9. The 6 year old showed my buddy his bedroom and told him there are bugs in his bed. Kevin said the bed is LOADED with fat bedbugs, and there was a 40 gallon construction bag of kitchen trash in his bedroom closet. The kid said he told his mom but she "didn't see anything". The house is disgusting he said, trash everywhere, stinks, and just trashed. She just bought this house 8 months ago and all new furniture. That's how fast she went downhill. She has a junkie boyfriend too, the father of her kids, who got her into the shit.

He is taking the kids to his other sister down there, who has 4 kids of her own, and bringing the dog here. How the f*** can you do that to your children?


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am getting the dog...and maybe a couple kids  This story is sooo disgusting. My buddy just called from his junkie sisters house in Baltimore. She is locked in her bedroom and won't come out. 2 kids, about 6 and 9. The 6 year old showed my buddy his bedroom and told him there are bugs in his bed. Kevin said the bed is LOADED with fat bedbugs, and there was a 40 gallon construction bag of kitchen trash in his bedroom closet. The kid said he told his mom but she "didn't see anything". The house is disgusting he said, trash everywhere, stinks, and just trashed. She just bought this house 8 months ago and all new furniture. That's how fast she went downhill. She has a junkie boyfriend too, the father of her kids, who got her into the shit.
> 
> He is taking the kids to his other sister down there, who has 4 kids of her own, and bringing the dog here. How the f*** can you do that to your children?


Drugs is how.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

*Baltimore: The Heroin Capital of the United States*










Baltimore: The Heroin Capital of the United States - Retreat Behavioral Health Content Hub


Baltimore achieved notoriety in the last decade by being featured in the TV show The Wire. It’s a city that’s seen both tremendous growth and decline in the past several decades, as well as an exponential rise in crime and drug addiction. Baltimore used to be known as the “Charm City,” but...




www.retreatbehavioralhealth.com


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Baltimore: The Heroin Capital of the United States*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the proliferation of fentanyl they will be dead soon unless someone saves them.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> With the proliferation of fentanyl they will be dead soon unless someone saves them.


That's what I said....When the sister realizes her kids and dog have been taken, she may go off the deep end even further. I told him she will probably die! She lost her good job, car, and the house is in foreclosure....which only takes 90 days down there, so she'll be homeless soon too. She was trying to get rid of the boyfriend, even sleeping in separate rooms, so we think this was his way of controlling her.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> With the proliferation of fentanyl they will be dead soon unless someone saves them.


You have to want to be saved in order for it to happen.
Experience talking here.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have to want to be saved in order for it to happen.
> Experience talking here.


I meant with Norcan.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have to want to be saved in order for it to happen.
> Experience talking here.


Yep...I told him to not even waste his breath on his sister...Just take the kids and dog and get out, and first stop is to de-bug the kids!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep...I told him to not even waste his breath on his sister...Just take the kids and dog and get out, and first stop is to de-bug the kids!


The biological womb for my granddaughters is a meth head we are on a 3-month countdown and it'll be permanent and the wife said she is putting you guys on her prayer list hopefully that's okay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep...I told him to not even waste his breath on his sister...Just take the kids and dog and get out, and first stop is to de-bug the kids!


Oh yeah just in case nobody else tells you rock for getting involved


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Get some more music up in here, up in here


Yall gonna make me act a FOOL Up In Here, Yall gonna make me lose my COOL UP In Here, UP IN HERE! 
Ain't nothing yall can do now!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

Or maybe this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2022)

well fine the last one for the night


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

I'm so bored. I'm watching the original Jackass on Netflix


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I meant with Narcan.


FIFY, usually I ignore a typo but since you can get Narcan over the counter in Baltimore without a prescription @manfredo 's friend should go to a pharmacy get some, leave it for them. Make sure CPS is involved in the removal of the children or papers are signed by the parent.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY, usually I ignore a typo but since you can get Narcan over the counter in Baltimore without a prescription @manfredo 's friend should go to a pharmacy get some, leave it for them. Make sure CPS is involved in the removal of the children or papers are signed by the parent.


That's probably a good idea. The boyfriend is badass ex-con & so messed up, and she was in the process of dumping him, I wouldn't doubt if he tries to kill her by overdose though.

They were trying to do an intervention today, but she wouldn't come out of the locked bedroom.


----------



## Offmymeds (May 29, 2022)

Woke up at exactly 4:20 again. Gotta trust my body knows best. Good AM! Happy Sunday.


----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Woke up at exactly 4:20 again. Gotta trust my body knows best.


I keep waking up at 320am, I need to move to a new time zone or stay up past dusk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2022)

Two granddaughters and you would think I could sleep more than a few hours but it's all worth it lol and a very good coffee to you all


----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2022)

Coffee and a joint, got my rolling papers restocked. Another 300 should last till October...maybe.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> With the proliferation of fentanyl they will be dead soon unless someone saves them.


Word is, on the East coast, fent is being cut with animal tranquilizers. Probably happening on the West too. Used to be heroin cut with fent, now there's zero heroin, all fent cut with tranq. Fentanyl is such a strange drug. Some people can mainline it with no problems while others can od and die after their first foil hit. So sad. I feel awful for those kids. Even if they got into the most loving home, their lives will forever be impacted by their mother's decisions.
Too bad someone couldnt load a hot shot for the mother's convict bf to suffocate on. Slowly.
Best of luck @manfredo You're a good dude. Give that dog a good rinsing too if it comes your way. BB are a nightmare to get rid of . I've worked hotels where theyve just thrown out mattresses instead of trying to rid them of bugs.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2022)

Morning






80° and humid


Happy Sunday!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2022)

My insurance adjuster and roofer are coming at 9. There's also a strong line of storms approaching. I am prepared for any eventuality.

Good morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)

Good morning
The cats let me sleep til 8!


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My insurance adjuster and roofer are coming at 9. There's also a strong line of storms approaching. I am prepared for any eventuality.
> 
> Good morning!
> View attachment 5140831


Your selection of horderves is sure to be a hit, or two.


----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> The cats let me sleep til 8!


They probably stayed up late waiting for someone to come home.
By noon time, they're going to follow you everywhere all week long.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2022)

Listen to Funk @ The Wave by PK Funk on #SoundCloud








Funk @ The Wave


This is my opening set for Father Funk on May 21 2022




soundcloud.app.goo.gl













Snow White Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Bred by Nirvana Seeds, Snow White is a 65/35 indica/sativa hybrid. Early and abundant resin production is attributed to her White Widow mother. Flowering finishes in a standard 60 to 70 days from start and provides a nice balanced and steady high....




www.leafly.com





Go very well together on a Sunday morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2022)

Black Silk, black, thank you.
Cherry Queen f2 in that old Vapor Genie.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My insurance adjuster and roofer are coming at 9. There's also a strong line of storms approaching. I am prepared for any eventuality.
> 
> Good morning!
> View attachment 5140831


I weighed my squish for the first time ever. Got half a gram from 2 grams of best bud. Could last a couple days.

I said could.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

Whew, my headache subsided and I was able to drink coffee this am.

My buddy just texted saying the kids woke up crying saying they don't want to go home, and they want him to stay...They don't yet know they aren't going home for a while....and probably don't yet know he is taking their dog. Sad!!

Going to cut the lawn today, before the real heat gets here...and maybe go buy some good steaks for the holiday weekend!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I weighed my squish for the first time ever. Got half a gram from 2 grams of best bud. Could last a couple days.
> 
> I said could.


You'll be good till about noon


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You'll be good till about noon


I'm golfing at 1130. The insurance adjuster cancelled because of the thunderstorm that rolled through just now. Said if he went up there now he wouldn't have a job when he came down. 

Anyway now I'm free to dab. Maybe squish some more? I have dinner guests after golf but they aren't aware of my proclivities lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Whew, my headache subsided and I was able to drink coffee this am.
> 
> My buddy just texted saying the kids woke up crying saying they don't want to go home, and they want him to stay...They don't yet know they aren't going home for a while....and probably don't yet know he is taking their dog. Sad!!
> 
> Going to cut the lawn today, before the real heat gets here...and maybe go buy some good steaks for the holiday weekend!


Studies say caffeine can help with migraine relief.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Studies say caffeine can help with migraine relief.


My studies say Xanax helps more  Unfortunately, I can't get coffee down with a migraine, and if I do it usually comes back up. Maybe a Coke next time.

I keep hearing about Botox too. 

Maybe some eggs this morning, sounds pretty good for a starter course!!


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)

I need a bar in my showerI need a bar in my shower


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My studies say Xanax helps more  Unfortunately, I can't get coffee down with a migraine, and if I do it usually comes back up. Maybe a Coke next time.
> 
> I keep hearing about Botox too.
> 
> Maybe some eggs this morning, sounds pretty good for a starter course!!


WB takes one injection for migraines every 30 days and she no longer gets them. Insurance pays for it and it’s a Godsend for her. Called Aimovig.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 29, 2022)

Our favorite wind is back for a couple days. 
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)

need to shop, get rid of this mania


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5140881View attachment 5140883
> View attachment 5140882
> need to shop, get rid of this mania


----------



## Paul Drake (May 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>











Sterling & 14K Gold Small Fossilized Sea Urchin & Diamond Ring


This one of a kind Fossilized Sea Urchin ring is a true treasure from the Earth. Its ancient surface is adorned with a sparkling .03 ct diamond. Set in a 14K gold bezel with sterling silver platform and signature Soft Live Edge band. One of a Kind Size 7 - please purchase a resize if you need a...




www.jamiejoseph.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sterling & 14K Gold Small Fossilized Sea Urchin & Diamond Ring
> 
> 
> This one of a kind Fossilized Sea Urchin ring is a true treasure from the Earth. Its ancient surface is adorned with a sparkling .03 ct diamond. Set in a 14K gold bezel with sterling silver platform and signature Soft Live Edge band. One of a Kind Size 7 - please purchase a resize if you need a...
> ...


That's cool


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5140874View attachment 5140875


I'd eat that!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'd eat that!!


I'm going with this


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

Damn, I just caught another 2 hour nap. 2 days in a row, maybe my sleep is returning!! 

Never did make it to the grocery store...I need food!!  And popsicles, it's gonna be HOT!

They should make meth lite, for us old folks who don't want to stay up all night, but just need a good kick in the pants!! 

I know, I know, coffee!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I just caught another 2 hour nap. 2 days in a row, maybe my sleep is returning!!
> 
> Never did make it to the grocery store...I need food!!  And popsicles, it's gonna be HOT!
> 
> ...


Five Hour Energy Shot you can get them anywhere lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 29, 2022)

A toe tapper


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Five Hour Energy Shot you can get them anywhere lol


Including the ER or funeral home.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Including the ER or funeral home.


I have never tried one....10 years ago when I turned 50 my sisters gave me some as am gag gift, along with Depends, and a few other products for the aging...Who knew what a decade would do !! I recently threw away the old bottle of energy drink, but I saved the Depends....You never know!!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2022)

Had to send pix of my hail damaged deck heater to add to the claim. Roof, ac, gutters and gutter covers total loss. All covered.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 30, 2022)

Good morning beautiful 

The gulf is 86 today! I can’t imagine all the people out there.

Got a couple of pictures Saturday when they got on the boat. Even then she looked to be having fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Morning





Thank You

I hope everyone is having a great day. We've been planting tomatoes and peppers. Transplanted a large rosemary plant. Cucumbers and squash are next. Grilling and smokin all day. 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin’ with my homie


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2022)

Sunrise here today was about an hour and a half ago. That baby is just peeking over my hill. 
Moss grows on the North side of trees, my trees have moss all around.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 30, 2022)

My niece and her gf are in Mexico. Wife on her way to Mexico.

Hurricane Agatha on her way to Mexico.

Isn’t it pretty early for hurricanes?


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2022)

First sampling of Barney's Farm Liberty Haze in Ancient Vapor Genie Aluminum. First sampling of anything from Barney's.
Immediately calming and high feeling, This might cause distortion of time. Things seem to be slower but not really. Maybe just more able to see more aspects of what is there or things that are happening. Hits very hard through the vape.
I have 2 more that have been 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Some beef short ribs.......just put them over some pecan to smoke


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Only 64f here now but supposed to climb to near 90 the next 3 days....Hoping to get a bike ride in when it warms up. 

I am currently scanning condos in Cocoa Beach. I can dream anyways!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Only 64f here now but supposed to climb to near 90 the next 3 days....Hoping to get a bike ride in when it warms up.
> 
> I am currently scanning condos in Cocoa Beach. I can dream anyways!!


Nice area. 

Supposed to get pretty hot here too. Yesterday it was only really humid in the morning then it was nice.


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom wins on food, Polish food is on par with the British.


I was watching a food show with Ray Romano, "Somebody Feed Ray" last night in southern Mexico. Damn they eat a lot of bugs down there, and things like Iguana. Even he wouldn't eat the Iguana, and pretty much limited himself to crickets with the bugs...Oh and a few worms.

I'll stick with beef, pork and chicken thank you!!

But yeah, Polish food is great. My one sister married a Polish guy and her mother in law use to really cook great, and they had their wedding in a Polish club with great food. Then my younger sister married a Polish guy for her 2nd marriage a few years back.


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Well, I am wondering if I am going to have a dog or not. He was supposed to be back yesterday, but the 6 y.o. nephew starting bawling when he was about to leave so he spent another day and took them to Chuckie Cheese. The more I think about it, the more I hope no dog. I shouldn't have said OK to it. He is never here so I will be the one dealing with it 24/7.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was watching a food show with Ray Romano, "Somebody Feed Ray" last night in southern Mexico. Damn they eat a lot of bugs down there, and things like Iguana. Even he wouldn't eat the Iguana, and pretty much limited himself to crickets with the bugs...Oh and a few worms.
> 
> I'll stick with beef, pork and chicken thank you!!
> 
> But yeah, Polish food is great. My one sister married a Polish guy and her mother in law use to really cook great, and they had their wedding in a Polish club with great food. Then my younger sister married a Polish guy for her 2nd marriage a few years back.



LOL that’s where that post went. This meltdown is fantastic 

I like perogies not a fan of cabbage or sausage


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL that’s where that post went. This meltdown is fantastic
> 
> I like perogies not a fan of cabbage or sausage


Get lost?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get lost?


Scenic route


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Scenic route


I looked for a meltdown


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2022)

Kraut and Kelbasa.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I looked for a meltdown


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I looked for a meltdown



Meltdown


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Scenic route


Thru Dabsville??


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Still smokin


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5141438
> Meltdown


I can’t wait to sample slymer… it smells so good!

soon!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thru Dabsville??


 I should squish some! I’ve been lazy… buying it recently. I picked up some GG#4 on Friday, way too heavy for daytime use.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Wrapped with rosemary


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wrapped with rosemary
> View attachment 5141474


Did you burn it?

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you burn it?
> 
> Thoughts and praye


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope


Using the burned stuff for insulation?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Using the burned stuff for insulation?


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope


Ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

Where is @Paul Drake ?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is @Paul Drake ?


Binge watching Perry


----------



## Paul Drake (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is @Paul Drake ?


Wyd?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wyd?


White claw and weed. How’s the bachelorette life?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> White claw and weed. How’s the bachelorette life?
> 
> View attachment 5141515


Quiet with a ribeye and pineapple upside down cake resin.
Also napping with cats, it’s pretty hot so they’re hanging in the a/c


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Quiet with a ribeye and pineapple upside down cake resin.
> Also napping with cats, it’s pretty hot so they’re hanging in the a/c View attachment 5141524


You know what goes with upside down cake resin?

Peelers! Home delivery peelers


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2022)

@Paul Drake


Nitrous even...


----------



## Paul Drake (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You know what goes with upside down cake resin?
> 
> Peelers! Home delivery peelers


Chocolate! Home delivery chocolate truffle cake gluten free from Publix!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Chocolate! Home delivery chocolate truffle cake gluten free from Publix!


And have a peeler jump out of it? I see your angle.

Clever girl!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And have a peeler jump out of it? I see your angle.
> 
> Clever girl!


Is that a little Hannibal Lecter that I'm since there lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that a little Hannibal Lecter that I'm since there lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

roulettepreditor said:


> pimpin it ....


Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


So I'm a little twisted but I knew it was from something lol


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You know what goes with upside down cake resin?
> 
> Peelers! Home delivery peelers


OK, I have too ask, what are peelers?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Some chicken for later in the week


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OK, I have too ask, what are peelers?
> 
> View attachment 5141566


Strippers, I was just told peelers is an Ontario saying.


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OK, I have too ask, what are peelers?
> 
> View attachment 5141566


My second guess is shrimp. I'm hanging out in the shade with my friend Hershey


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Strippers, I was just told peelers is an Ontario saying.


Ahh, Strippers. I have heard of those Canadian strip clubs!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Must be a translation thing


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

S'mores cupcakes


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

Holy crap that's good!


Graham cracker and butter on the bottom.....brownie with crushed graham cracker sprinkled on.....fluf....under the broiler....chocolate and a graham pushed in.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Chocolate! Home delivery chocolate truffle cake gluten free from Publix!


We stopped in Meadows of Dan Va. on a recent trip to Floyd.

Meadows of Dan is a simple small town place in the middle of nowhere . I'm not sure they even have a stoplight.

They do have Nancy's Candy Company.


The truffle counter.

Much more than a few pics could do justice inside the store.


$50.00 later


The only one I remember what it was is the Bananas Foster. It was good.

The rest will be left up to the laws of chocolate.






The rest are a handpicked assortment including
Cherry Cordial
Grasshopper Mint
Peanut Butter
Strawberry
Raspberry
Blackberry
Jack Daniels
and a few others I don't remember.

Next stop was Chateau Morrisette Winery in Floyd, Virginia.





Wine Flights are a big sale.

*FLIGHT MENU*
Receive a 4oz pour of 4 of your favorite type of wine.
Bring your friends and share so everyone can find a wine they love!

*DRY WHITES -$10*
Pinot Grigio, Angel Chardonnay, Vidal Blanc, Rose
*DRY REDS-$10*
Cabernet Franc, Cabernet Sauv, Merlot, Archival
*SWEETS-$10*
Petit Manseng, Our Dog Blue, Sweet Mnt Laurel, Red Mnt Laurel
*ORCHARD SERIES-$10*
Blackberry, Apple, Cherry, Sangria
*CIDERWORKS-$5*
Cherry Ginger & Apple Cider
*NOBLE FIZZ - $5*
Try all 3 of our Noble Fizz flavors!


The tasting area.


Outdoor seating with live entertainment.


Could not leave without a purchase.


Chambourcin, a dry red for the Dam.
Our Dog Blue, a sweet white for the Sire.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2022)

Stopped at Mabry Mill on the way home, located on the Blue Ridge Parkway, 266 Mabry Mill Rd SE, Milepost 176, Meadows of Dan, VA



They serve the best buckwheat pancakes in their restaurant.


Stopped in Radford for dinner at the The Tie Dyed Pig Diner & Bakery in Radford Va.
It is a small BBQ place. From the outside it is not much.

The food was delicious, moist and falling off the bone. Do recommend.












Accommodation's for all.


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

Managed to pry myself off the hammock for a bike ride. People swimming in the river it's so warm!


----------



## manfredo (May 30, 2022)

No dog apparently. Housemate is back, went to his room, closed the door, and apparently passed out. It has to be 85f in there....Enjoy the sweat

That's good...I really didn't want to dog sit for some junkie I don't even hardly know. And if I wanted a dog, I would get one. Relief!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OK, I have too ask, what are peelers?
> 
> View attachment 5141566


O thank you I wanted to ask but nap time came out of nowhere lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

Well maybe not out of nowhere lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2022)

Food is good


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (May 31, 2022)

Good morning. The 4:20 internal alarm is still working.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Morning


It's one of those days again.........85° and humid. 

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And have a peeler jump out of it? I see your angle.
> 
> Clever girl!


What’s a peeler baby?


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5141922
> 
> It's one of those days again.........85° and humid.
> ...


Go swimming


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go swimming


Going to a nature museum and a hike with my boy. There's a pond but I don't know if you can get in it........I might "slip" though lol


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Going to a nature museum and a hike with my boy. There's a pond but I don't know if you can get in it........I might "slip" though lol


L O L push him in


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s a peeler baby?


Stripper...

So hung over this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> L O L push him in


We have a 'pond' close to our Page Natural History Museum.








La Brea Tar Pits History







tarpits.org





You don't want to fall in that one. 
Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stripper...
> 
> So hung over this morning.


Pepto Bismol
Caffeinated, sugared Coca Cola
A few B-12
Aspirin
Huff some 100% O2 if you have it.

20 minutes and you're good enough to do surgery not just lay on the table like you need it.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We have a 'pond' close to our Page Natural History Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. The tar pits interest immensely.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

Ok WB can come home anytime.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you. The tar pits interest immensely.


It's fascinating watching them work on the fossils too. Probably my favorite LA museum. I also love the Villa dei Papiri from Herculaneum that Getty recreated in the Malibu Hills. Spectacular place to visit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pepto Bismol
> Caffeinated, sugared Coca Cola
> A few B-12
> Aspirin
> ...


I drank a coffee with a ton of sugar and couple gatorades. Just waiting for them to get up so I can ask her to get me hash browns and an egg sandwich.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (May 31, 2022)

Chicken peels


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's fascinating watching them work on the fossils too. Probably my favorite LA museum. I also love the Villa dei Papiri from Herculaneum that Getty recreated in the Malibu Hills. Spectacular place to visit.


I can’t wait to get my fossil sea urchin ring.
We used to search for fossils when we were very young. Creeks mainly.
I’ll go again one day here on the peace river.
BORED


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t wait to get my fossil sea urchin ring.
> We used to search for fossils when we were very young. Creeks mainly.
> I’ll go again one day here on the peace river.
> BORED


How big is it? I saw your pics but nothing for reference.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How big is it? I saw your pics but nothing for reference.


Ooooh check these


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How big is it? I saw your pics but nothing for reference.







Mornin.



















































Penis.


----------



## Paul Drake (May 31, 2022)

Jamie Joseph


Jamie Joseph




www.jamiejoseph.com


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you. The tar pits interest immensely.


I smoked a joint with the caretaker there on a High School field trip.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ooooh check these
> View attachment 5141991View attachment 5141992View attachment 5141993View attachment 5141994


I don't own much jewelry but when I do I go for the classics.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's fascinating watching them work on the fossils too. Probably my favorite LA museum. I also love the Villa dei Papiri from Herculaneum that Getty recreated in the Malibu Hills. Spectacular place to visit.


That would be awesome to do the last time I saw them it was 2 days before the 1979 earthquake he he he ha ha ha he that was a running joke in my family for years that I caused that earthquake because I went and seen in the pits


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ooooh check these
> View attachment 5141991View attachment 5141992View attachment 5141993View attachment 5141994


I like the bottom one. I see the others getting caught in your hair.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't own much jewelry but when I do I go for the classics.
> View attachment 5141997


Talking about that did you get to let that new car run yet and if So how was it????


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5141922
> 
> It's one of those days again.........85° and humid.
> ...


I fired up the AC today!! It might be a good day for some plant maintenance in the basement.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Morning all...hope everyone had a good weekend and was productive....i was got a lot of stuff done....

woke up this morning to a steamy 73F dew point 73 as well....yeah it's gonna be a hot one....96F for the high with the dew point 102F and yes you are gonna feel it....

welp fresh pot up.....come get your warm ups

now breakfast......oh biscuit where are ya...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

How bad is the pollen?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hope everyone had a good weekend and was productive....i was got a lot of stuff done....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 73F dew point 73 as well....yeah it's gonna be a hot one....96F for the high with the dew point 102F and yes you are gonna feel it....
> 
> ...


Coffee to you are you sure that you are feeling ok. (biscuit)


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

I have so much sugar in me!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to you are you sure that you are feeling ok. (biscuit)


yeah i'm fine buddy.....Mrs Lopez the lady that i get my taco's from, she wasn't there.....she went to see family and friends for a while, and from the looks of it, she'll be there for a time....so biscuits it is for a bit


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have so much sugar in me!


ah hell......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Nine out of ten made it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nine out of ten made it!
> 
> View attachment 5142027


Can't argue with that


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can't argue with that


I have one extra that I'm going to plant somewhere in the woods.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have one extra that I'm going to plant somewhere in the woods.


Just be careful you're Rebel side and showing lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nine out of ten made it!
> 
> View attachment 5142027


pretty good odds.....nice


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty good odds.....nice


I've killed about 25 clones so far, so they're still not safe yet.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 31, 2022)

I'd say you're out of the woods


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've killed about 25 clones so far, so they're still not safe yet.


eh your getting there......have fun with that gorilla one, hope you found a good spot for it


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Talking about that did you get to let that new car run yet and if So how was it????



Thanks for asking. She's a nice little car to drive.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have so much sugar in me!


Your liver is just starting to feel better. Next time more sugar and hydrate earlier so you don't start crenating cells.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just be careful you're Rebel side and showing lol


I've been domesticated, my rebel days are over. 



shnkrmn said:


> I'd say you're out of the woods


Jiffy Pods! I've spent god knows how much on different cloning methods and the cheapest/simplest method worked!



BudmanTX said:


> eh your getting there......have fun with that gorilla one, hope you found a good spot for it


Don Valley trail. I'm not thinking about harvesting it. It would be cool to walk by and see it getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5142054
> Thanks for asking. She's a nice little car to drive.


94% fuel... and premium no less. Need an armed guard on that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Your liver is just starting to feel better. Next time more sugar and hydrate earlier so you don't start crenating cells.


I also ate my weight in egg sammies and hash browns.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jiffy Pods! I've spent god knows how much on different cloning methods and the cheapest/simplest method worked!


I'd hate to say I told you so, so I won't, lol. Yes I'm patting myself on the back. My son has started doing the cloning for me, he has just been using small pots though.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> crenating cells.


?


----------



## Offmymeds (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How bad is the pollen?
> 
> View attachment 5142015


Pollen as big as pine cones!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Pollen as big as pine cones!


Pinecone allergies are the worst.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pinecone allergies are the worst.


You can watch pollen blow out of the trees like snow. I've seen it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

It hit 90°  that's too hot. The frogs had a great time.....


Till we showed up lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can watch pollen blow out of the trees like snow. I've seen it


I washed my car on Saturday it was more yellow than blue lol. 

Found a stone chip


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can watch pollen blow out of the trees like snow. I've seen it


i have too...especially when it cedar season down this direction


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Lunch time.....smoked pork belly, and cheesy shells, the cheese a mexican blend melted.....left overs from yesterdays cooking event


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

90f here also...I just walked to the mailbox and nearly melted!! I use to love the heat, but I'm getting old and can't take it. 

I now have to run to the bank and post office. Then back to hide inside and get some chores done. 

One more day of it then we return to highs in the 70's.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5142103
> 
> Lunch time.....smoked pork belly, and cheesy shells, the cheese a mexican blend melted.....left overs from yesterdays cooking event


Bean soup according curious 2garden lol Aka (chili) in my house lol good for rainy days


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bean soup according curious 2garden lol Aka (chili) in my house lol good for rainy days View attachment 5142140


Oh I love a good bean soup on a chilly day. With a nice piece of buttered cornbread, yum. Lookin' good Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh I love a good bean soup on a chilly day. With a nice piece of buttered cornbread, yum. Lookin' good Jeff


Phenomenal idea


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bean soup according curious 2garden lol Aka (chili) in my house lol good for rainy days View attachment 5142140


oh i love a good chilli when it's rainy and cold, and like c2 said with a buttered muffin or corn bread just brings it over the top.....

you know sometimes i add rice to mine just for a kick


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i love a good chilli when it's rainy and cold, and like c2 said with a buttered muffin or corn bread just brings it over the top.....
> 
> you know sometimes i add rice to mine just for a kick


Are we talkin a jasmine rice or maybe even one of them saffron rice package I have done both and they were good


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are we talkin a jasmine rice or maybe even one of them saffron rice package I have done both and they were good


i've only used a standard white rice for me, but those other would be a nice add.....put the rice at the bottom of the bowl before the chilli and mix


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are we talkin a jasmine rice or maybe even one of them saffron rice package I have done both and they were good


Basmati, smells like popcorn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

Smells better then it look


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bean soup according curious 2garden lol Aka (chili) in my house lol good for rainy days View attachment 5142140


Yummmm I am thinking chili dogs


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

My brain was melting apparently. I made an error at the bank on my deposit slip, and I had a zip code wrong at the post office. 

Might be nap time


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My brain was melting apparently. I made an error at the bank on my deposit slip, and I had a zip code wrong at the post office.
> 
> Might be nap time


Should do one less dab tomorrow.........probably perfect


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should do one less dab tomorrow.........probably perfect


Yeah that is the scary part, I haven't even had 1 toke of anything today.

Maybe THAT'S the problem  

I rarely toke during the day anymore...It really messes with my eyes.


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have so much sugar in me!


I don’t do sugar


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2022)

Breaking the sugar craving cycle has kept 70 pounds off since 1994


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

Wow what a chili power nap lol but I'm not sorry about that


----------



## shnkrmn (May 31, 2022)

This the move we call throwing down the Kong. Girl wants her evening treat.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

I hate these fucking bugs!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Damn it!!


They get through the screen and eat you up


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Refrigerators (window ac units) are going in! They don't like 60°! F this crap! I hate bugs lol


----------



## shnkrmn (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5142324
> 
> I hate these fucking bugs!


Window screen bugs


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Window screen bugs


We call them "no see-ums" they get into anywhere.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We call them "no see-ums" they get into anywhere.


They show up later here. And more near woods and water than I am. Thankfully.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Morning






It's raining and about 60° all day. Little guy is sick......could be allergies or the vaccine yesterday. But he feels like crap so I'm hanging with him today. 

How's everyone doing on this rainy Wednesday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww that sucks dad.

Ok don’t tell anyone but I’m scared at night lol. I sleep with the lights and tvs on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Awww that sucks dad.
> 
> Ok don’t tell anyone but I’m scared at night lol. I sleep with the lights and tvs on.
> 
> View attachment 5142495


Just not used to being alone maybe?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just not used to being alone maybe?


Hmmmm maybe… I don’t like it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Awww that sucks dad.
> 
> Ok don’t tell anyone but I’m scared at night lol. I sleep with the lights and tvs on.
> 
> View attachment 5142495


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just not used to being alone maybe?


I hear things and realize there are three cats running around.
I’m definitely getting a revolver. Security cats suck. They make shit worse. Maybe I shouldn’t dab before bed if I’m alone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hear things and realize there are three cats running around.
> I’m definitely getting a revolver. Security cats suck. They make shit worse. Maybe I shouldn’t dab before bed if I’m alone.


Just dab something different......or less lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hear things and realize there are three cats running around.
> I’m definitely getting a revolver. Security cats suck. They make shit worse. Maybe I shouldn’t dab before bed if I’m alone.


Angel at summer camp?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I don’t do sugar


Me either. 

Unless it's fruit... or chocolate... or honey... or cookies.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Angel at summer camp?


Yeah buddy thank goodness


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Angel at summer camp?


I call and check on her every day though. She’s having fun they said.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I call and check on her every day though. She’s having fun they said.


Have you talked to Barbie? She having a good time?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you talked to Barbie? She having a good time?


Angel


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you talked to Barbie? She having a good time?


No wifi


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No wifi


Bummer, I'm sorry hun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No wifi


Really? I'd think they'd have it.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Really? I'd think they'd have it.


They do, but it absolutely sucks on cruise ships. I couldn't check messages or anything until we got to Bermuda, and then found free wifi on the island.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

well our heatwave is over after today...Supposed to start raining then pleasant temps...Maybe I can swing into spring cleaning. 


I need to go see an orthopedic doctor for my right hip. It has been quite painful, and I realized last night my range of motion is about half of what it should be going forward or lifting it, and when I go past that it is extremely painful, and I get tingles all the way to my toes.  Might be time.

I probably should get a bike ride in while the getting is good!! On the e-bike of course !


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's a slowly descending staircase to legal hell. Someone shoot me. You can have all the weed you find in the house, just fucking shoot me.


Where are you?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are you?


...just to be clear, you are mysunnyboy, yes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

right here...

Morning btw.....yeah another steamy morning.....me and the wife celebrated her 51st birthday last night.....glad she had fun

well woke up like i said to another steamy morning, morning temp 72F with the dew point bout the same....high today 96, just like yesterday....

well start a fresh pot, so warm up coming....

now to get some breakfast in me, ck email...and get this day working......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> ...just to be clear, you are mysunnyboy, yes?


Yep. Can you see the resemblance?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

We're having a thunderstorm, temperature dropped to 68°


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> right here...
> 
> Morning btw.....yeah another steamy morning.....me and the wife celebrated her 51st birthday last night.....glad she had fun
> 
> ...


I had salami and chocolate ice cream. For breakfast. Hey the wife’s away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are you?


Pretty sure it's something @DarkWeb said.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure it's something @DarkWeb said.


Seriously lol no way not the big D


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I had salami and chocolate ice cream. Hey the wife’s away.


go for it, I won't tell. How's miss wino doing btw, read vacay?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Seriously lol no way not the big D


No but it is fun blaming everything on him.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Seriously lol no way not the big D


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it, I won't tell. How's miss wino doing btw, read vacay?


Vacation, carnival cruise line Mexico and Honduras (how fun lol).
I’m sure she is having fun with her nephew and friends.
I’ve not spoken to her since Saturday morning. We’ve been together 12 years, 24/7, 365, with the only break being me being in the hospital.
It’s all good. I talk to the cats all the time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No but it is fun blaming everything on him.


I'm requesting a middle finger emoji

@sunni


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm requesting a middle finger emoji
> 
> @sunni


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Vacation, carnival cruise line Mexico and Honduras (how fun lol).
> I’m sure she is having fun with her nephew and friends.
> I’ve not spoken to her since Saturday morning. We’ve been together 12 years, 24/7, 365, with the only break being me being in the hospital.
> It’s all good. I talk to the cats all the time.


sweet......me and mine 15yrs...fixing to be 16th at the end of the month.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet......me and mine 15yrs...fixing to be 16th at the end of the month.....


Congratulations 

We’re actually at 276 lesbian marriage years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet......me and mine 15yrs...fixing to be 16th at the end of the month.....


We're 16 in August


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're 16 in August


no shit...awesome...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Congratulations
> 
> We’re actually at 276 lesbian marriage years.


Happy Pride Month!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Congratulations
> 
> We’re actually at 276 lesbian marriage years.


that's freaking awesome......my wife is ordained if you wanna re-marry....she don't mind


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5142562


I moved over to cranberry juice with crystal light lemonade. I might put rum in there tonight.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

I feel like having a drink. Is it too early?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I moved over to cranberry juice with crystal light lemonade. I might put rum in there tonight.


Talking about getting a little bit of Captain in you lol if you have your hand in the air and your leg held up like it's on a Barrel he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I feel like having a drink. Is it too early?


Who's stopping you


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's stopping you


@Jeffislovinlife 
I like the way you boys think.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I feel like having a drink. Is it too early?


it's 5 o clock somewhere


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's 5 o clock somewhere


10 am if you're camping 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's 5 o clock somewhere


You wait until 5 o'clock? 11am is happy hour for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's 5 o clock somewhere









Take your pick


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> 10 am if you're camping
> 
> SH420


that's true....renfair...wake up to a bloody mary and another round


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're having a thunderstorm, temperature dropped to 68°


It is headed this way!!



Paul Drake said:


> Vacation, carnival cruise line Mexico and Honduras (how fun lol).
> I’m sure she is having fun with her nephew and friends.
> I’ve not spoken to her since Saturday morning. We’ve been together 12 years, 24/7, 365, with the only break being me being in the hospital.
> It’s all good. I talk to the cats all the time.


You should have gone...There are always loads of wheelchairs on the cruises I was on, and they have handicapped rooms, and you get special boarding privileges. The last cruise I saw a blind guy with a German Shepherd seeing eye dog. I saw him at the top deck bar, where vaping IS allowed, often with his friends. I couldn't help but wonder where that big dog did his business on a luxury cruise ship. 

Google answered....

Where does a service dog go to the bathroom on a cruise ship?


Cruise lines reassure guests that service dogs have special training when it comes to when and where to relieve themselves, so other passengers don't need to worry about where they step. Passengers with service dogs can request the ship to provide *doggy “relief boxes” filled with mulch in a service area*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 1, 2022)

This fkr looks like he's been drinking 



SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm requesting a middle finger emoji
> 
> @sunni


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's true....renfair...wake up to a bloody mary and another round


That is a different creature all together lol a friend told me


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm requesting a middle finger emoji


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is headed this way!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t want to go. Have no desire. I live in paradise.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is a different creature all together lol a friend told me


yeah it is, 2 1/2 day bender of fun....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t want to go. Have no desire. I live in paradise.


That was how I felt until I went on one. Even after getting Covid, I can't wait to go on another. It really was nothing like I expected, and just so awesome with so much to do....But you MUST get a balcony room if you ever do go!!

Everything from fine dining to Broadway and comedy shows, amazing scenery, and the workers are all from other countries and the service has always been amazing 5 star all the way....and not at all crowded like everyone thinks. These things are massive. Think of a mall, 18 stories tall. 

But on the flip side, “Absence makes the heart grow fonder, but it sure makes the rest of you lonely.”


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 1, 2022)

I have mowed, weed whacked fertilized, raked, watered. Time for a rest. 61 and sunny today. Delightful


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have mowed, weed whacked fertilized, raked, watered. Time for a rest. 61 and sunny today. Delightful


trade ya weather?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was how I felt until I went on one. Even after getting Covid, I can't wait to go on another. It really was nothing like I expected, and just so awesome with so much to do....But you MUST get a balcony room if you ever do go!!
> 
> Everything from fine dining to Broadway and comedy shows, amazing scenery, and the workers are all from other countries and the service has always been amazing 5 star all the way....and not at all crowded like everyone thinks. These things are massive. Think of a mall, 18 stories tall.
> 
> But on the flip side, “Absence makes the heart grow fonder, but it sure makes the rest of you lonely.”







__





Bare Necessities | Cruise Nude | Nude Vacations







cruisebare.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Ok I was looking for a good one......






Who did this? It was definitely a TNT member


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll pass on that....Cruises seem to attract people who like to eat....Need I say more?! 

Must be a little awkward for the staff....who are usually mostly young and hot.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> trade ya weather?


Hard no!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that....Cruises seem to attract people who like to eat....Need I say more?!
> 
> Must be a little awkward for the staff....who are usually mostly young and hot.


They like to eat? Say no more!









Toronto's X-rated waffle spot is back with a new body part


Toronto's most notorious X-rated waffle joint has come out with a new special: a waffle that looks like labia rather than their usual phallic shape...




www.blogto.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hard no!


damnit...lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was how I felt until I went on one. Even after getting Covid, I can't wait to go on another. It really was nothing like I expected, and just so awesome with so much to do....But you MUST get a balcony room if you ever do go!!
> 
> Everything from fine dining to Broadway and comedy shows, amazing scenery, and the workers are all from other countries and the service has always been amazing 5 star all the way....and not at all crowded like everyone thinks. These things are massive. Think of a mall, 18 stories tall.
> 
> But on the flip side, “Absence makes the heart grow fonder, but it sure makes the rest of you lonely.”


No see that’s not my thing. I’m like a crab I’ll lay on the sand all day and then come in to eat. I’m really not into a bunch of people or a crowd. I don’t wanna swim in a pee pool either lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They like to eat? Say no more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I in all good conscience could not do that to the other people wink wink lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

So much for the bike ride. Rain got here an hour and a half early.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5142606




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5142671
> 
> SH420


Amazon has it, but it doesn't have the face  



https://www.amazon.ca/GetRichSnake-Cartoon-Kitchen-SpongeBob-Cleaning/dp/B09W2JJF15/


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Amazon has it, but it doesn't have the face
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/GetRichSnake-Cartoon-Kitchen-SpongeBob-Cleaning/dp/B09W2JJF15/


Ebay.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ebay.


I'm going to forget about this by August 10th.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

whew, another power nap. Temps are dropping fast and the thunder is a booming!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Ooooh guy she went with won $6000 on a $5 spin!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ooooh guy she went with won $6000 on a $5 spin!


That's pretty cool, rich for a week!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's pretty cool, rich for a week!


Nice


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's pretty cool, rich for a week!


Actually he’s rich. Come on WB moma needs new shoes!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Amber Hurt boohoo


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Hahahaha





__





WTF and also SMH


Plants: super skunk and purple punch Nutrients: fox farms dirty dozen Soil: ocean forest Week: 7(week 2 of flowering) Temp: 75° Last flush: 2 weeks ago Issue: leaves are wilting from the bottom up and become pale and weak. I gave it extra N, Fe, and Mg. My guess is Iron deficiency but idk.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Anyone kayak?
Five miles from the house…









Kayaking the Crystal-Clear Waters of Weeki Wachee (Not from the State Park) - 10 Traveling Feet


Weeki Wachee is a gorgeous, aquamarine river where its crystal clear waters are just begging to be kayaked. Find out how here.



10travelingfeet.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone kayak?
> Five miles from the house…
> 
> 
> ...


I have two 9' kayaks......we have loons........you have gators......fuck that lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

Fire it up and happy days


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have two 9' kayaks......we have loons........you have gators......fuck that lol


There’s manatee and an occasional dolphin but gators are few and far between. Fresh water most of the way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have two 9' kayaks......we have loons........you have gators......fuck that lol


Put his butt on an airboat and he would love it I would almost guarantee that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

awesome sunset


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone kayak?
> Five miles from the house…
> 
> 
> ...


I have not been kayaking although I have spent some time in the waterways and springs in Florida. 

I can only imagine how different things look from the center instead the sidelines of the bank.



I like being self sufficient, If I were to kayak I would have to hold my own beer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have not been kayaking although I have spent some time in the waterways and springs in Florida.
> 
> I can only imagine how different things look from the center instead the sidelines of the bank.
> View attachment 5142897
> ...


That’s some murky ass Gator water there!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

Colorado gator


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s some murky ass Gator water there!


Hold my beer


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hold my beer


Nutbag 
Going to bed. Good dreams to the tribe.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nutbag
> Going to bed. Good dreams to the tribe.


Rest well coffee tomorrow morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2022)

Back home now @shrxhky420 did the Festival end well


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Back home now @shrxhky420 did the Festival end well


Yes sir. Back home. Festival was awesome! Thanks for asking. I'm ready for next year! 
Ice Cube was soooo good!!


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning






Very foggy morning here. Might hit 70° later. 

How's it going?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long night. How you doin? How’s jr doing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Long night. How you doin? How’s jr doing?


I'm good. Little guy still has a horse cough so staying home again. But definitely got his energy back. Should be good to go tomorrow. He really got his butt kicked yesterday. 

What you dabbin today? I might press some if I can get downstairs for a few minutes later.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm good. Little guy still has a horse cough so staying home again. But definitely got his energy back. Should be good to go tomorrow. He really got his butt kicked yesterday.
> 
> What you dabbin today? I might press some if I can get downstairs for a few minutes later.


Grape God


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2022)

I had a bizarre dream that I was the organizer of a parade, of college students I believe. One of those dreams that lasts too long and was too weird.



DarkWeb said:


> I'm good. Little guy still has a horse cough so staying home again. But definitely got his energy back. Should be good to go tomorrow. He really got his butt kicked yesterday.
> 
> What you dabbin today? I might press some if I can get downstairs for a few minutes later.


Did you test him for Covid? It's still pretty rampant in the NE. I am really amazed most everyone has given up masks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had a bizarre dream that I was the organizer of a parade, of college students I believe. One of those dreams that lasts too long and was too weird.
> 
> 
> Did you test him for Covid? It's still pretty rampant in the NE. I am really amazed most everyone has given up masks.


Yeah, we tested him, I even took a test the other day. He gets allergies all the time and we thought it was that so he took his usual allergy meds. I guess it was a cold and on top of that he got his first covid vaccine on Tuesday. So he was dealing with both. I bet my allergies acting up the other day was the head cold too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning all....what a muggy morning...sheesh

woke this morning to a muggy 77F (with that number it's gonna be a warm one) dew point 71, high today 97F but it will feel like 103F...and this is just the beginning of this, next week predictions are in the lower 100's for us.....we really need some rain

just started up a fresh pot, so warm ups comin

now to get some breakfast in me.......


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2022)

I just emailed my local ortho doctor, asking for an appt. for my right hip. It is killing me. In a laying position, I can only lift it about 6" and with a great deal of pain, I can squat, with pain, and the whole area feels inflamed. It's a 12 y.o. metal on metal hip with a life expectancy of 10 years.









Failure Risks of Metal-on-Metal Hip Implants - News


Bone loss and subsequent implant failure are well known complications of metal-on-metal (MoM) hip implants. Researchers now think they know why. In an article published recently in the journal Biomaterials, German investigators say metal debris from the implants may affect the body’s ability to...




blog.arthritis.org





Artificial hips generally last 10 to 15 years, but metal-on-metal (MoM) implants have a much shorter lifespan – *failing after five years in some patients*. They're also linked to a growing list of other problems, including bone and tissue destruction and high levels of metal ions in the blood.

A metal-on-metal hip implant consists of a ball and cup made of a cobalt and chromium alloy. Originally developed as a more durable alternative to implants with ceramic or polyethylene (plastic) components, MoM implants proved to be the opposite. In general, they have a much higher failure rate than implants made of other materials.

and I can't help but wonder if the grit I am feeling in my eyes is this:

(Dissolved metals have the ability to travel through the bloodstream and cross cell membranes.) The researchers say theirs is the first study to look at metal debris in multiple areas, and it shows that MoM wear generates “vast amounts” of metallic particles.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just emailed my local ortho doctor, asking for an appt. for my right hip. It is killing me. In a laying position, I can only lift it about 6" and with a great deal of pain, I can squat, with pain, and the whole area feels inflamed. It's a 12 y.o. metal on metal hip with a life expectancy of 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can squat?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)

I’ve got shrapnel in my right leg. They always say uhhhhh do you know what is in your leg? Yep, sure do, SHRAPNEL dummy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh yeah, I’m going on 17 years with my knee replacement. Oxford compartmental replacements rock.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2022)

Slow morning everyone?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)

My brother is bringing Hindu Kush and Bubba Kush


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2022)

Lunchtime A 10$ dessert


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Slow morning everyone?


Oh yeah!!

I just paid the monthly bills, and now have lunch on my mind....But I think I am going to have to go buy something, or defrost. Yesterday was an egg sandwich and pizza last night, lol.

Hope to do more trimming tonight. Have 5 to go, but they are all smaller. I also need to go cut clones before my stuff in the flower room begins to flower!! Ugh!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's my brother from another mother


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

The sky is clearing and the sun is shining......still have the rolling thunder.........



Three of them playing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The sky is clearing and the sun is shining......still have the rolling thunder.........
> View attachment 5143233
> View attachment 5143234
> 
> Three of them playing


I love your idea of play


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I love your idea of play


Or Tom Cruise is filming


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Or Tom Cruise is filming


Sorry but I couldn't resist I have a need a Need for Speed lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry but I couldn't resist I have a need a Need for Speed lol


It would be a blast to fly one!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It would be a blast to fly one!


As long as there was someone to take off and land it. I can do straight and level no prob.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As long as there was someone to take off and land it. I can do straight and level no prob.


No banked turns?! Damn, I'd love to do that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No banked turns?! Damn, I'd love to do that.


Clearly GwN is a drift racing aficionado


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As long as there was someone to take off and land it. I can do straight and level no prob.


I'd be like this guy for a few days lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 2, 2022)

I msremembered how long my plants have been in flower and I'm going yay only a couple more weeks. Then I look at them and say damn those are puny for 8 weeks. Then I recall the day I flipped them 42 DAYS AGO! I usually write the date on tape on the pot but not this time. I swear that dab press has broken my relationship to time and space. Also I need a break from growing lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I msremembered how long my plants have been in flower and I'm going yay only a couple more weeks. Then I look at them and say damn those are puny for 8 weeks. Then I recall the day I flipped them 42 DAYS AGO! I usually write the date on tape on the pot but not this time. I swear that dab press has broken my relationship to time and space. Also I need a break from growing lol


I have not kept notes in a long time. I watch them and give them what they need.
They do the rest and are ready when they are ready .

I have a good enough idea how long they have been in flower but it's not written anywhere.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The sky is clearing and the sun is shining......still have the rolling thunder.........
> View attachment 5143233
> View attachment 5143234
> 
> Three of them playing


That's the Vt Nat Guard 158th fighter wing warming up in their shiny new F35's.
They are probably next crews getting cycled into NATO patrols when the current one returns.









Vermont F-35s to fly Europe air policing missions


The Vermont aircraft are replacing F-35s from Hill Air Force Base in Utah that arrived in Europe in February, just before the Russian invasion of Ukraine.




www.airforcetimes.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's the Vt Nat Guard 158th fighter wing warming up in their shiny new F35's.
> They are probably next crews getting cycled into NATO patrols when the current one returns.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm very proud of the boys. I've seen some cool stuff. My daughter and I where on a ski lift and a big plane was lower than our elevation.....we watched it flow through the valleys like a race course.


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm very proud of the boys. I've seen some cool stuff. My daughter and I where on a ski lift and a big plane was lower than our elevation.....we watched it flow through the valleys like a race course.


An exciting sight to share, definitely.

Low flying aircraft happens more often than one would think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## DCcan (Jun 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> An exciting sight to share, definitely.
> 
> Low flying aircraft happens more often than one would think.


Just don't do it in front of the Supreme Court.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 3, 2022)

G'mornin'. I'm getting things done today. Bur first things first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning






Happy donut day! Get one for me when you go  

About 80° later today and probably humid. Maybe rain. TGIF 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

Only supposed to hit about 70 here, but sunny. Woke early with another headache...Hoping I can shake it!! Probably going to go for a walk at the park and then to the hospital for cobalt and chromium tests. Dr. wants those before he sees me. 

TGIF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2022)

Don't even wanna say good morning. 

Doug Ford won his reelection by a landslide yesterday.  Only 38% of eligible voters showed up. So 2 out of every 10 eligible voters voted conservative and that gives them the majority!  The liberal leader couldn't even win his own seat. Four more years boo!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't even wanna say good morning.
> 
> Doug Ford won his reelection by a landslide yesterday.  Only 38% of eligible voters showed up. So 2 out of every 10 eligible voters voted conservative and that gives them the majority!  The liberal leader couldn't even win his own seat. Four more years boo!








Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Politics
> 
> 
> News and politics
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Baltimore: The Heroin Capital of the United States*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a muthafukin,absolute truth!!! Heroin and water(embalming fluid) are the drugs of choice from what I was told in federal prison... Real die hard still smoke crack, but they are really chasing a dream because you can't even get real good coke anymore, the shit is stepped on more than the floor!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

@Paul Drake are you ready for the storm do you have help?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Paul Drake are you ready for the storm do you have help?


No I’m not. Hopefully they will be home before it gets here. I love you Jeff


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Only supposed to hit about 70 here, but sunny. Woke early with another headache...Hoping I can shake it!! Probably going to go for a walk at the park and then to the hospital for cobalt and chromium tests. Dr. wants those before he sees me.
> 
> TGIF


I'd prioritize having my hips redone and I'd ask for a MARS-MRI.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No I’m not. Hopefully they will be home before it gets here. I love you Jeff


That sounds worrisome maybe a plan B might be in order just be safe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds worrisome maybe a plan B might be in order just be safe


I’ll go get candles and peanut butter. Can’t carry water. I’m not leaving again. The cats and I will be ok.
The dispensary said I better stock up!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll go get candles and peanut butter. Can’t carry water. I’m not leaving again. The cats and I will be ok.
> The dispensary said I better stock up!


Now that sounds like a true Floridian yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok then it's a hurricane party @Paul Drake admittance will be cans of tuna and what pig ears for the pup and grams of dabs for the humans he he he ha ha ha he wink wink


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Let's get it started


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's get it started View attachment 5143720


Bubba Kush


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's get it started View attachment 5143720


That was me last night during Materchef Jr's......damn those kids can make some food and they're 8 + or -


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning everyone....and yes it's been a morning.....already steamy af

well woke up to another 77F and steamy......sob.....high today 95F it will feel like 100F

coffee is ready...so if ya need a warm up

now to get some breakfast in me.......

Hey @Paul Drake you got things covered for the storm heading you way.........i saw the track this morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Mandarin cookies


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Politics
> 
> 
> News and politics
> ...


She's just explaining her mood. It's allowed lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> She's just explaining her mood. It's allowed lol.


Thank you.

Ok I ordered enough, two dispensaries. One is a drive thru. You can’t beat that.

I bought her her own weed for the come down. I lost her bag last night! Damnit I don’t share my favorite Bubba lol jk or am I?

Wonder where I can get a welcome home banner?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd prioritize having my hips redone and I'd ask for a MARS-MRI.


Yes, I agree. They wouldn't even see me until I have the bloodwork though, which is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> She's just explaining her mood. It's allowed lol.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> That was me last night during Materchef Jr's......damn those kids can make some food and they're 8 + or -


I watched the finals of the national spelling bee, I guess it was 2 nights ago. Every single one of the finalists are of India decent....Must be a lot of smart people in or from India.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I watched the finals of the national spelling bee, I guess it was 2 nights ago. Every single one of the finalists are of India decent....Must be a lot of smart people in or from India.


yeah there was a little blurp about it today, the winner is from Texas, said she spelled 21 out 26 words in a certain amount of time . wait what? i couldn't even do that when i was in school.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

Materchef Jr finals are next week.....should be good...hard to imagine a kid cooking like this....especially ages from 7 to 12 cook like a michlan star chef.....the orginal MasterChef has started as well....those are always good


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5143745


Obviously she’s not in the mood. Get over in the corner and take it to the spiritual threads


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Materchef Jr finals are next week.....should be good...hard to imagine a kid cooking like this....especially ages from 7 to 12 cook like a michlan star chef.....the orginal MasterChef has started as well....those are always good


I liked the original top chef. Padema is hot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I liked the original top chef. Padema is hot.


my dear you are correct about that....that she is......and when i can satillite i used to watch top chef too, and iron chef as well.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I liked the original top chef. Padema is hot.


Oh shit Better take this to the cooking thread.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my dear you are correct about that....that she is......and when i can satillite i used to watch top chef too, and iron chef as well.......


She’s in the commercial about sandals or one of those all inclusive beach resorts. Makes me wanna go.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

I am going for a nice long walk before i go to the hospital for bloodwork....Give them hips a good metalosis shedding!! Plus it's beautiful out, sunny and 70f.

I have been loli popping and making clones all morning....more than half done!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

Fixn to dab original glue.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

Go!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go!


I bought 2 more dab straws. Different types so we’ll see.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bought 2 more dab straws. Different types so we’ll see.


Metal tip?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Metal tip?


No I just burned thru a titanium tip.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No I just burned thru a titanium tip.


Maybe less heat or a thicker one would help. Damn you got that hot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

WnB live lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

Just walked by the fridge here, and i thought i heard a beer yelling for me....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Just walked by the fridge here, and i thought i heard a beer yelling for me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5143873


most likely....lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe less heat or a thicker one would help. Damn you got that hot.


The last few I bought are really thick, and they hold the heat long enough to do 2 good dabs


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 3, 2022)

I've had 2 long meetings with my long-winded roofer and the insurance adjuster. I think we're all clear together but I need sauvignon blanc stat!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Just walked by the fridge here, and i thought i heard a beer yelling for me....


It's Fryday, have 2


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's Fryday, have 2


6 packs?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> 6 packs?


how did ya know i had 2 6pk's back there....lol...think there is a wondering 24oz in there also


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've had 2 long meetings with my long-winded roofer and the insurance adjuster. I think we're all clear together but I need sauvignon blanc stat!


have 2, especially since you had 2 meetings


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

The mighty Susquehanna River. Cruising on the bike


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I liked the original top chef. Padema is hot.


Giada is my fav - love to watch her whisk.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, I agree. They wouldn't even see me until I have the bloodwork though, which is kind of ridiculous.


Much of what they recommend is based on your Cobalt/Chromium levels. It's saving you money and them time not to do two examinations. I assume you are known MoM (metal on metal) and it's older DePuy tech. That's why I suggested the MARS-MRI first too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've had 2 long meetings with my long-winded roofer and the insurance adjuster. I think we're all clear together but I need sauvignon blanc stat!


OMG yea Friday. I need to get on that! Thank you for the reminder, long, crazy busy week and next week will be worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Ok I ordered enough, two dispensaries. One is a drive thru. You can’t beat that.
> 
> ...


She won't be off quarantine until Thursday. So you have plenty of time to arrange a banner. My doctor, and friend, just died from Covid. She was immunocompromised. So I'd rather not lose you too. A few days can save a lifetime of sorrow.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The mighty Susquehanna River. Cruising on the bikeView attachment 5143922


Susquehanna hat company? Slowly I turned...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

Food is good


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is good View attachment 5143971


Jeff, what is that? I'm assuming you don't eat pizza with a fork.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Much of what they recommend is based on your Cobalt/Chromium levels. It's saving you money and them time not to do two examinations. I assume you are known MoM (metal on metal) and it's older DePuy tech. That's why I suggested the MARS-MRI first too.


I have the Birmingham hip resurfacings...also well known for failure and many of them are recalled. I am in the "Moderate risk group: 3.0−10.0 ng/mL" or I have been ever since they put them in.

The surgeon said "don't worry, once they break-in the levels will drop". The opposite has happened. Every yearly test is a little higher than the last....and I pointed this out to him. I have not seen the surgeon in 2+ years...he slyly dropped me like a hot potato.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> She won't be off quarantine until Thursday. So you have plenty of time to arrange a banner. My doctor, and friend, just died from Covid. She was immunocompromised. So I'd rather not lose you too. A few days can save a lifetime of sorrow.


I was thinking the same thing....I got back from my cruise on Sunday, tested negative, and then tested positive 3 days later Wednesday morning. I had a headache Tuesday, and woke up with a sore throat Wednesday. My buddy that shared the cabin didn't test positive until Saturday. Be careful!! It wasn't fun for me. 3 of the 6 in my group got it!!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is good View attachment 5143971



I made pasta with meat sauce after my bike ride. I was chilled, and it hit the spot!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Jeff, what is that? I'm assuming you don't eat pizza with a fork.


Minute steak in a tomato sauce


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have the Birmingham hip resurfacings...also well known for failure and many of them are recalled. I am in the "Moderate risk group: 3.0−10.0 ng/mL" or I have been ever since they put them in.
> 
> The surgeon said "don't worry, once they break-in the levels will drop". The opposite has happened. Every yearly test is a little higher than the last....and I pointed this out to him. I have not seen the surgeon in 2+ years...he slyly dropped me like a hot potato.


That sounds no fun at all


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2022)

Morning






How's everyone doing today?

55° this morning.....perfect weather to sleep with the windows open. High 70°s today and sunny.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have the Birmingham hip resurfacings...also well known for failure and many of them are recalled. I am in the "Moderate risk group: 3.0−10.0 ng/mL" or I have been ever since they put them in.
> 
> The surgeon said "don't worry, once they break-in the levels will drop". The opposite has happened. Every yearly test is a little higher than the last....and I pointed this out to him. I have not seen the surgeon in 2+ years...he slyly dropped me like a hot potato.


You need to contact an attorney now for a products liability claim. The BHR Resurfacing was recalled 7 years ago. You also definitely need a MARS-MRI.

Get the revision ASAP after you get that MARS-MRI.
PS
I'd go to NYC for this since you are a revision. I'd interview at least 3 orthopedic surgeons who have done BHS revisions and are familiar. Interview them over zoom. Get your Co/Cr trends, MRI, pre and post surgical notes and post-procedure imaging. That's what they'll need.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2022)

The surgeon I am currently seeing said a lawsuit isn't worth it, because at most all I would get is the cost to replace them....which might just be one dr, sticking up for another. 

The doctor who installed these was so slick. For years he told me "nothing to worry about, and they couldn't possibly be causing my symptoms or pain", and finally about 2 years ago he said if I didn't believe him to get a 2nd opinion. I said I was going to, and then he wouldn't let me schedule a follow up. A few weeks later I asked for my medical records....He didn't include ANY of the metal testing results, but then a few months later added a bunch of notes saying "cobalt and chromium poisoning, accidental or intentional" to my on-line charts. 

My pain management doctor told me to sue also!

I did read that I should see someone with knowledge about this particular type of revision surgery, and I know they are trickier. The dr. I am currently seeing is not. I am going to need to switch my health insurance to a PPO instead of the HMO I currently have, so I can go out of network, but as you know, I need 2 hips replaced and a shoulder, and by the time all that is done, probably the other shoulder....so yeah, I want someone better than average.

I am also so certain this is contributing to my hearing and vision issues.....and probably my headaches. Time for me to quit procrastinating!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't see why your surgeon is being evasive. The legal liability should rest with the manufacturer since the defect is intrinsic in their product. But if there was a recall it may have been your surgeon's responsibility to notify patients. You should sue everybody.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The surgeon I am currently seeing said a lawsuit isn't worth it, because at most all I would get is the cost to replace them....which might just be one dr, sticking up for another.
> 
> The doctor who installed these was so slick. For years he told me "nothing to worry about, and they couldn't possibly be causing my symptoms or pain", and finally about 2 years ago he said if I didn't believe him to get a 2nd opinion. I said I was going to, and then he wouldn't let me schedule a follow up. A few weeks later I asked for my medical records....He didn't include ANY of the metal testing results, but then a few months later added a bunch of notes saying "cobalt and chromium poisoning, accidental or intentional" to my on-line charts.
> 
> ...


I have been very fortunate to have great surgeon 14 surgery and only one f*ck up but in hindsight getting shocked for five-year did keep my ass moving lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have been very fortunate to have great surgeon 14 surgery and only one f*ck up but in hindsight getting shocked for five-year did keep my ass moving lol


But to the point get a plan and stick to it you stoner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

O shit I sound like a parent


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The surgeon I am currently seeing said a lawsuit isn't worth it, because at most all I would get is the cost to replace them....which might just be one dr, sticking up for another.
> 
> The doctor who installed these was so slick. For years he told me "nothing to worry about, and they couldn't possibly be causing my symptoms or pain", and finally about 2 years ago he said if I didn't believe him to get a 2nd opinion. I said I was going to, and then he wouldn't let me schedule a follow up. A few weeks later I asked for my medical records....He didn't include ANY of the metal testing results, but then a few months later added a bunch of notes saying "cobalt and chromium poisoning, accidental or intentional" to my on-line charts.
> 
> ...


You need to speak with a few personal injury attorneys. They are the experts in suing, let's see what they say about you suing. You maybe compensated for the pain, suffering and any future issues created by heavy metals. 

I'd get a shoulder specialist for my shoulders. I would not let a hip specialist do a shoulder and I wouldn't let a shoulder specialist revise a poisonous, failing THA. 
hth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

Gone fishing you all be as good as you can


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

@DarkWeb strawberry diesel shatter ready.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

How you doin


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb strawberry diesel shatter ready.View attachment 5144203


Pie makes me hungry


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb strawberry diesel shatter ready.View attachment 5144203


Probably tasty


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin


Hot. Just mowed the lawn


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably tasty


Turned the heat down. Good call.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot. Just mowed the lawn


Only in the 70s here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Gone fishing View attachment 5144201you all be as good as you can


Seriously?! Very cool


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 4, 2022)

Well shit look at the time. I better go open the door lol see you guys later.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2022)

Mail just came and I got a nice surprise from NYS....a check for $1,374 to "help pay your property taxes". 

Nice but also stupid....They are giving away tons of money that many do not need. It could be better spent. Just reduce our taxes!!!




Paul Drake said:


> Only in the 70s here.


60's here, but sunny


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Only in the 70s here.


Just hit 70°


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 4, 2022)

I hope it rains tonight. Been out in the garden planting a couple shrubs and spreading dirt on the lawn and overseeding all the winter dog pee spots. Meanwhile there's a Pride festival a block away and the corner nearest us is occupied by gloomy hellfire evangelicals telling everyone going into the park they're going to hell and God hates pride. They have a depressed looking fat cop looking after them. Some neighbors are running loud power tools continuously to disrupt, well, everybody I guess.


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hope it rains tonight. Been out in the garden planting a couple shrubs and spreading dirt on the lawn and overseeding all the winter dog pee spots. Meanwhile there's a Pride festival a block away and the corner nearest us is occupied by gloomy hellfire evangelicals telling everyone going into the park they're going to hell and God hates pride. They have a depressed looking fat cop looking after them. Some neighbors are running loud power tools continuously to disrupt, well, everybody I guess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm thinking baboon buttnot like a zebra lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5144374


A lovely mix of green and purple. Meltdown or Chernobyl?? 

That is what I should be doing....instead I just watched a tear jerker of a movie. Good tears though. Next I shall trim. My helper is off humping something, as usual


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking baboon buttView attachment 5144409not like a zebra lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

I've eaten tomatoes with less color lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2022)

My eye hit my glasses lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My eye hit my glasses lol
> View attachment 5144495


Did you get it put back in and who slapped you that hard to pop your eyeball out


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've eaten tomatoes with less color lolView attachment 5144491


Did you catch any fish? Or just a sunburn and a buzz?


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 4, 2022)

Chill, morning. Forum dad suggested I say hi... good morning.


Paul Drake said:


> Where are you?


Sorry to worry you. Legal hell, medical troubles, and general malaise hath stricken. I am as well as can be, and thinking of you folks. Just dealing with a lot, and realizing I had become pretty angry and unpleasant. I am working on it. 

You better have gotten your new chair, you got a snack path yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you catch any fish? Or just a sunburn and a buzz?


Two bluegills for bait and one good bite that broke my line the one that got away lol and a most definitely on the buzzs


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2022)

Bait for Blues or Striper?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Bait for Blues or Striper?


Catfish of any kind fishing at the end of the Hennepin Canal where dumps into the Rock River so you never know all depends on the size of your bait so a 1/2 pound bait fish can catch you a 45 up to and 80 pound fish seen it have not catch one yet lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 5, 2022)

Beautiful morn for a walk at 4:20. Peace & quiet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Morning


48° great sleeping weather.......if only I slept lol should see 70° later and totally clear. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Jun 5, 2022)

Wild roses and beach peas are blooming, sun's finally out in force.
My garden's in limbo this week with chilly temps and overcast skies.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2022)

My ornamentals stalled a week in chilly weather, last couple days of warm and sunny has got everything going nuts. Warm and very wet this week, all week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Update on the bowl trimmer. 


Hand trim on the left. Bowl trimmer on the right. 

It was a wet trim and I'll try some dry in the bowl trimmer. But I'm not liking it so far. It definitely beats up the buds. I think it's more of the rubber fingers that beat it up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Update on the bowl trimmer.
> View attachment 5144672
> 
> Hand trim on the left. Bowl trimmer on the right.
> ...


I'll wait for the unit with advanced AI. Does it accumulate the keif that must get knocked off by the beating? I'd smoke either bud though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Update on the bowl trimmer.
> View attachment 5144672
> 
> Hand trim on the left. Bowl trimmer on the right.
> ...


Just say no to bud abused


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2022)

Good morning, the annual shelling of the dogs commenced last night. I'm exhausted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'll wait for the unit with advanced AI. Does it accumulate the keif that must get knocked off by the beating? I'd smoke either bud though.


Yeah, I saw it and just smh 


I didn't let it go to waste though


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill, morning. Forum dad suggested I say hi... good morning.
> 
> Sorry to worry you. Legal hell, medical troubles, and general malaise hath stricken. I am as well as can be, and thinking of you folks. Just dealing with a lot, and realizing I had become pretty angry and unpleasant. I am working on it.
> 
> You better have gotten your new chair, you got a snack path yet?


I’m sorry to hear of your troubles man.

Got a chair! Just waiting on the lawyers settlement check so I can get out of the house!

pop in so we know you’re ok


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5144632
> 
> 48° great sleeping weather.......if only I slept lol should see 70° later and totally clear.
> ...


I’m great! Dog Whisperer wax to start the day.
What you doing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m great! Dog Whisperer wax to start the day.
> What you doing?


Starting a 10' x 20' greenhouse build. It's replacing a 12' x 24' that we had. Snow killed it 

Skiing was great that year


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

I need a “Student Driver” sticker for the back of the chair.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Starting a 10' x 20' greenhouse build. It's replacing a 12' x 24' that we had. Snow killed it
> 
> Skiing was great that year


Do the kids help?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2022)

I am tired too...But I am finally sleeping better. Up til midnight trimming, alone. Hope to finish today, plus maybe cut down a tree at the end of my driveway that was snapped in half during our April snowstorm.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m great! Dog Whisperer wax to start the day.
> What you doing?


Just got done squishing for the day. Turned the temp up 10 degrees just to see. Turning it back down now lol. It's better color and flavor at lower Temps and who cares about yield anyway  

Going outside to play now. It's a lovely day and I'm happy @Rsawr checked in. It's better to have a place to let it out sometimes when things are tough. I hope you can see some light soon!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do the kids help?


Sometimes. But no biggie if they just go and play so I can get it done lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just got done squishing for the day. Turned the temp up 10 degrees just to see. Turning it back down now lol. It's better color and flavor at lower Temps and who cares about yield anyway
> 
> Going outside to play now. It's a lovely day and I'm happy @Rsawr checked in. It's better to have a place to let it out sometimes when things are tough. I hope you can see some light soon!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I saw it and just smh
> View attachment 5144700
> 
> I didn't let it go to waste though


What’s that


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sometimes. But no biggie if they just go and play so I can get it done lol


lol

My dad would remark "2 men and a boy cant do as much as 1 man can."


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that


Snow White 








Snow White Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Bred by Nirvana Seeds, Snow White is a 65/35 indica/sativa hybrid. Early and abundant resin production is attributed to her White Widow mother. Flowering finishes in a standard 60 to 70 days from start and provides a nice balanced and steady high....




www.leafly.com







lokie said:


> lol
> 
> My dad would remark "2 men and a boy cant do as much as 1 man can."


Sounds right lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5144713


That looks like dulce de leche. Mine looks like a trash heap today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That looks like dulce de leche. Mine looks like a trash heap today.View attachment 5144714


Do we know why?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

And another question do you ever run across that bud that you just can't smash ???


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2022)

Mornin. Been sprinkling since last evening. Not typical for June but I guess every little bit we get helps. Guess I won't be running the planer today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> HondurasView attachment 5144736


Oh shit Monkey Pox


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit Monkey Pox


First thing that came to mind lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> First thing that came to mind lol


Me too!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

OMG these instructions are horrible and yes the kids wanted to help lol 


Wife said we should have a smoke break........I said no,


----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> OMG these instructions are horrible and yes the kids wanted to help lol
> 
> 
> Wife said we should have a smoke break........I said no,


YouTube is your friend!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> OMG these instructions are horrible and yes the kids wanted to help lol
> 
> 
> Wife said we should have a smoke break........I said no,


You're just not using them instructions right goto the stack of wood and thenput some in a Circle crumple up that paper put it in the center and light it


----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2022)

Finished up my trimming.... 




Then as a reward I decided to press a bud of Meltdown that I chopped last weekend




It made some delicious dabs.....




And now, I just baked cupcakes, and ate half a bag of red licorice while they were baking



I just ate one warm and it was pure Heaven!!

Next, I'm gonna cut down a tree


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Finished up my trimming....
> 
> View attachment 5144809
> 
> ...


Now you went and made me hungry lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2022)

Bowl of vanilla ice cream with hot fudge on it. I needed that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do we know why?


I turned the temp up just to see. I know where the sweet spot is now (for now).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I turned the temp up just to see. I know where the sweet spot is now (for now).


Ok I was thinking that there was more material in it or something like that I know nothing about it trying to learn


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> YouTube is your friend!!



Everything I build is off of dimensions and drawings.......this shit was terrible lol
On top of the horrible instructions the many part numbers that where painted on where missing or illegible. Lengths on the prints would have solved that. Definitely could have used another person. Hard to hold two legs 10' apart and bolt the peak lol daughter helped with that. And there's no way to plumb it......it's square and parallel to the house but gotta figure out something better for plumb. A few of the bolts where missing but they gave me extra of the same just longer. And I checked all hardware and sorted into separate sandwich baggies......then checked again when it wasn't right. It took over two hours just to sort it out before I could start lol instructions said that was total time. But it's up and it's been sitting in the shop for almost a year.


If I ever did it again I'd build the peak, square it. Then raise each wall and square everything.

A hot shower felt great. A cheddar bacon burger should help too


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Allergies suck.......everything is coated in pollen right now. Left side of my head is all blocked


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

Fire in the bowl Sorry that you feel like shit @DarkWeb take a hot shower and feel better soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I was thinking that there was more material in it or something like that I know nothing about it trying to learn


If you heat too much more stuff squishes out but it's not the best.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If you heat too much more stuff squishes out but it's not the best.


Very cool thanks for that


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5144931


Celtic Woman Radio? Are you bi-audio? I subscribed to their YouTube after checking them out.

Good morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Celtic Woman Radio? Are you bi-audio? I subscribed to their YouTube after checking them out.
> 
> Good morning.


Is that what the kids are calling it now a days lol I have a very eclectic taste in music


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 6, 2022)

Good morning beautiful.
The dog comes home this morning. Hold on tight!
Three appointments and an infusion for osteoporosis today. Yay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Morning


I'm stiff.....my back.......I mean my back is stiff 

How's everyone doing on this Monday morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A lovely mix of green and purple. Meltdown or Chernobyl??
> 
> That is what I should be doing....instead I just watched a tear jerker of a movie. Good tears though. Next I shall trim. My helper is off humping something, as usual


Slymer, six plants in seven hours. I did my trimming out on the patio this time lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Slymer, six plants in seven hours. I did my trimming out on the patio this time lol.


Great job on trim time!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 6, 2022)

Well guess who’s home


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I was thinking that there was more material in it or something like that I know nothing about it trying to learn


Me too! I have a low tolerance for watching endless YouTube instructionals made by stoners and Ihave enough material to experiment with for the rest of all time so I'm inventing my own wheel as it were.

I really want to make some gummies (I've never had them). Does anyone have experience with those decarb and infuse machines? I'm thinking of getting one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well guess who’s home View attachment 5145143


Is she going insane?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Me too! I have a low tolerance for watching endless YouTube instructionals made by stoners and Ihave enough material to experiment with for the rest of all time so I'm inventing my own wheel as it were.
> 
> I really want to make some gummies (I've never had them). Does anyone have experience with those decarb and infuse machines? I'm thinking of getting one








*Gummies~ using Northern Lights Flower


:weed: First Batch 11g off my homegrown waterfarm Northern Lights Cured for a month. grind and the decarb for 25 min at 250 degrees After that add 1/2 teaspoon (or 2.5 mls) Of sunflower Liquid lecithin and 1/4 cup melted Coconut Oil. I used a Pyrex measuring cup with tinfoil as a cover ...



www.rollitup.org





@Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is she going insane?


Oh yeah


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Great job on trim time!


Thank you. I bought a bowl trimmer to test. Complete junk, made more of a mess than anything.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you. I bought a bowl trimmer to test. Complete junk, made more of a mess than anything.
> 
> View attachment 5145150


Yeah, I tried mine out over the weekend also. Wasn't impressed with it at all. It beat the hell out of the buds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah


I love how they act all crazy and super excited when you haven't seen them for a while.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I tried mine out over the weekend also. Wasn't impressed with it at all. It beat the hell out of the buds.


How did your harvest turn out otherwise? I'm going to return this thing... all sticky and covered with trichomes.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love how they act all crazy and super excited when you haven't seen them for a while.


I always felt to bad leaving my dogs at a kennel or even with a friend, because they probably think they are being abandoned forever. 

It's going to be a beautiful Monday...High of 80 with plenty of sun. 

Now that I have my trimming and loli popping done, I can get my Blumats hooked back up. Next big project for me with plants is mixing a batch of super soil. And I saved one large clone for outdoors....Only doing one outside!

I really enjoyed the Meltdown rosin last night, and there is even lots left!! Slept like a log last night!

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How did your harvest turn out otherwise? I'm going to return this thing... all sticky and covered with trichomes.


It's drying now. I'm happy I only did a little bit though the trimmer. I'm thinking about powering the blades and eliminate the rubber fingers......that might help. Or try it dry. Don't know but I wasn't happy. It'd be great if it worked. Mine is probably way past the time I can return it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I always felt to bad leaving my dogs at a kennel or even with a friend, because they probably think they are being abandoned forever.
> 
> It's going to be a beautiful Monday...High of 80 with plenty of sun.
> 
> ...


She’s fine, it’s summer camp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I always felt to bad leaving my dogs at a kennel or even with a friend, because they probably think they are being abandoned forever.
> 
> It's going to be a beautiful Monday...High of 80 with plenty of sun.
> 
> ...


I have the best dog sitter. When he comes to pick my dog up he goes insane... jumping up and trying to kiss his face. Once the leash is on he's out the door and doesn't look back. 

Chilly 58° and raining here today. 

Meltdown is my favorite strain that I've grown so far. It's not the strongest weed I've ever had, but the high lingers for a long time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's drying now. I'm happy I only did a little bit though the trimmer. I'm thinking about powering the blades and eliminate the rubber fingers......that might help. Or try it dry. Don't know but I wasn't happy. It'd be great if it worked. Mine is probably way past the time I can return it.


I'm not a fan of the idea that you have to strip all your buds too. I think it will dry too quickly. I only did one stick before I bailed on it. I watch those amazon auction unboxing videos. It would be fun to see the look on someone's face when they open up a used weed trimmer that reeks!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

I was just looking at new Hondas....They have an all new 2023 HR-V on the lot that looks interesting. People say they are basically a Civic though. I probably won't like the ride. My car needs some work  Like lots of it....tires, a CV joint, some paint work. Only 90k on a 2008. I drive about 6500 a year is all, plus a few miles on my truck...Probably less now.

OK, time to get going!! Hoping to re-sell my listing tonight. I have 2 offers again, going to sealed bids by 4pm. They both started at full price. It is a terrible time to buy a house!!!!! Great time to sell though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Morning everyone...how's everyone doing......hey does anyone wanna change weather forcast with me...jc.....it's gonna be a hot one

woke up this morning to a steamy 75F this morning.....forcasts are up there though......103F to 105F......other areas to the east 108 to 110F....and it's gonna be like this all week in the triple digits.....ugh we need a break....

just started a fresh pot....so warm ups coming

now to get some breakfast in me.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill, morning. Forum dad suggested I say hi... good morning.
> 
> Sorry to worry you. Legal hell, medical troubles, and general malaise hath stricken. I am as well as can be, and thinking of you folks. Just dealing with a lot, and realizing I had become pretty angry and unpleasant. I am working on it.
> 
> You better have gotten your new chair, you got a snack path yet?


Good to see you @Rsawr, hope you come by and say hi more often.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...how's everyone doing......hey does anyone wanna change weather forcast with me...jc.....it's gonna be a hot one
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 75F this morning.....forcasts are up there though......103F to 105F......other areas to the east 108 to 110F....and it's gonna be like this all week in the triple digits.....ugh we need a break....
> 
> ...


Damn that is HOT...Might be time to switch to iced coffee!!

I haven't had iced coffee since I was a teenager...My Grandma use to make it in the summer, super sweet just the way I like it!

Thinking about a trip to the grocery store....The cupboards are low! I used the last 2 eggs making cupcakes yesterday, and the recipe called for 3 eggs. If you do enough dabs, you don't even notice.  I didn't even have applesauce or mashed banana for a substitute!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love how they act all crazy and super excited when you haven't seen them for a while.


I can go to the bathroom and get that reaction out of Odin


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn that is HOT...Might be time to switch to iced coffee!!
> 
> I haven't had iced coffee since I was a teenager...My Grandma use to make it in the summer, super sweet just the way I like it!
> 
> Thinking about a trip to the grocery store....The cupboards are low! I used the last 2 eggs making cupcakes yesterday, and the recipe called for 3 eggs. If you do enough dabs, you don't even notice.  I didn't even have applesauce or mashed banana for a substitute!


i usually switch to Gatorade and water when the heat comes.....

Yep Texas the only state where you need to take 3 showers to be clean....smh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i usually switch to Gatorade and water when the heat comes.....
> 
> Yep Texas the only state where you need to take 3 showers to be clean....smh


Trade you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trade you.
> 
> View attachment 5145203


your on.....lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Yuppers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> your on.....lol


We're supposed to be going to the waterpark tomorrow. 

I don't think that's happening.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're supposed to be going to the waterpark tomorrow.
> 
> I don't think that's happening.
> 
> View attachment 5145211


sucks when it does that....that happened to me during a fishing trip


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5145213


think all the butterflies down here said "screw this we're staying south"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

3 days of pain and then it turn out ok for the weekend


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5145213


Tiger Swallowtail.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Tiger Swallowtail.


Is that your Indian name?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that your Indian name?


That’s not nice man.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

But this is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s not nice man.


I was going for funny.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that your Indian name?


"Peeler" name!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

Damn, $120 at the grocery for 3 bags of food, and didn't even buy any beef. But I can eat good again at least....Lots of chicken and some pork! I met some lonely old man (older than me!) at the deli and he told me his life story about being an auditor for the state. I let him ramble on for a good while!  I have always had a soft spot for old folks! 

Next up, trying to convince myself to go fix the winch cable on the ATV, and perhaps a bike ride while it's warm.

Hoping my blood test come back soon, because my hip is still killing me and they could explain a lot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> "Peeler" name!











From Slash to Stevie: The Rock Star Name Quiz


How did Saul Hudson become Slash? And where did the name Meat Loaf come from? Test your knowledge of musical nicknames with this rockin' quiz!




www.zoo.com





Bambi Main


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, $120 at the grocery for 3 bags of food, and didn't even buy any beef. But I can eat good again at least....Lots of chicken and some pork! I met some lonely old man (older than me!) at the deli and he told me his life story about being an auditor for the state. I let him ramble on for a good while!  I have always had a soft spot for old folks!
> 
> Next up, trying to convince myself to go fix the winch cable on the ATV, and perhaps a bike ride while it's warm.
> 
> Hoping my blood test come back soon, because my hip is still killing me and they could explain a lot.


Mine still has the plow on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> From Slash to Stevie: The Rock Star Name Quiz
> 
> 
> How did Saul Hudson become Slash? And where did the name Meat Loaf come from? Test your knowledge of musical nicknames with this rockin' quiz!
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love how they act all crazy and super excited when you haven't seen them for a while.


Unicorns?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that your Indian name?


It's his stripper name, DW just posted the link.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5145267


Well now I wanna call you Trixi!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's his stripper name, DW just posted the link.


I'm just jealous that his stripper name was better than mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now I wanna call you Trixi!
> 
> View attachment 5145283


Trix for short and here's his new Avatar


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just jealous that his stripper name was better than mine.


What's yours?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Trix for short and here's his new Avatar
> View attachment 5145284


Balls in your court @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's yours?


Bambi Main


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Balls in your court @DarkWeb


DarkTrix


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just jealous that his stripper name was better than mine.


It's probably because I don't wear underwear


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Trix for short and here's his new Avatar
> View attachment 5145284


I got the same name. I don't want the same one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Trix for short and here's his new Avatar
> View attachment 5145284


Silly rabbit(_____) are for tricks????


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> From Slash to Stevie: The Rock Star Name Quiz
> 
> 
> How did Saul Hudson become Slash? And where did the name Meat Loaf come from? Test your knowledge of musical nicknames with this rockin' quiz!
> ...


I'm not taking the MMPI just to get a stripper name! A 1000 questions


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not taking the MMPI just to get a stripper name! A 1000 questions


I took it for you... Delight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Trix said:


> It's probably because I don't wear underwear


Stay off the leather sofa.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stay off the leather sofa.


I'd get stuck


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> From Slash to Stevie: The Rock Star Name Quiz
> 
> 
> How did Saul Hudson become Slash? And where did the name Meat Loaf come from? Test your knowledge of musical nicknames with this rockin' quiz!
> ...



It's rigged I got the same thing. I guess that means I'm a lesbian.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Unicorns?


Just remember to never play leap frog with them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Well that was fun


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 6, 2022)

what a silly and excellent device lol. the cheapest I could find. I'm pretty good at not breaking stuff but this looks like it's not going to last long.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that was funView attachment 5145316


Get a twister with that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Get a twister with that?


Not that I know


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5145317what a silly and excellent device lol. the cheapest I could find. I'm pretty good at not breaking stuff but this looks like it's not going to last long.


Nice table


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

The towns Sirens went off but I don't know nothing about it on the phone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice table


Ditto


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

As long as I've got my bed it will be all good my mommy told me so


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that was funView attachment 5145316


Did you check your car for damage?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice table


It an unholy mess right now. Way too mutipurpose. I keep all my rices flours and sugars on the lower shelf. And my stand mixer. And panko.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you check your car for damage?


In the garage but thanks for asking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It an unholy mess right now. Way too mutipurpose. I keep all my rices flours and sugars on the lower shelf. And my stand mixer. And panko.....View attachment 5145337


I was thinking that was that table was either a lot of prep work for cooking or it would make a hell of a table for TIG welding my chain mail lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking that was that table was either a lot of prep work for cooking or it would make a hell of a table for TIG welding my chain mail lol


And it is known as Jeff`s way of talking to his tablet grrr


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking that was that table was either a lot of prep work for cooking or it would make a hell of a table for TIG welding my chain mail lol


Imagine that table covered with dry ice hash. I don't have to, I've seen it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Imagine that table covered with dry ice hash. I don't have to, I've seen it.


Ok ok I like the way you think


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's probably because I don't wear underwear





Laughing Grass said:


> Stay off the leather sofa.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In the garage but thanks for asking


Smart!

I had a rogue a couple cars ago, the roof and trunk looked like a golf ball after a massive hail storm.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was going for funny.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that was funView attachment 5145316


We had major hail recently....Not at my house luckily but close by


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532101354252115968


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 7, 2022)

Happy Tuesday.

That doesn't have the same ring as Friday. Sounds sarcastic doesn't it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> 
> That doesn't have the same ring as Friday. Sounds sarcastic doesn't it?


It's how you say it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Morning






Another 80° day. Good humidity so I can handle it  

Work day......I'm building a set of steel and wood stairs. Well the steel part, the builders are adding the wood treads. They're almost done. I tacked them up with the tig on Friday. Just need to buzz them in with the mig. And build a drill template for the treads.

How's everyone doing on this beautiful taco Tuesday?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steel & wood stairs sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Definitely no waterpark today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend showed me a welding project he was proud of. I'm no welder but I had to look away. Clumps of burnt bbs on misaligned tubing. Naturally I thought of you.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely no waterpark today.
> 
> View attachment 5145641



I always thought going to the water park on a rainy day is a great idea because it iwll be empty since nobody is dumb enough to go on a rainy day. Don't want to get wet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

Morning, 90s today.
I liked the silent house better.
I’m going to try to swim at the Y today.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

I sold at a Chevrolet store long ago and went through a Mid-South hail event to the size of softballs and covered the ground a foot deep and several feet in ditches. Clay tile roofs-gone, 230 windshields on the lot, fiberglass camper shells=several 4” to 5” holes, outboard hoods, busted, all side mirrors, gone, tail lights, gone. Every roof on every house and business destroyed. airplanes, don’t ask.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I always thought going to the water park on a rainy day is a great idea because it iwll be empty since nobody is dumb enough to go on a rainy day. Don't want to get wet?


Hot young eye candy is part of the experience... and it's gotta be at least 75°


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning, 90s today.
> I liked the silent house better.
> I’m going to try to swim at the Y today.


How's the weather? I heard Miami is underwater.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's the weather? I heard Miami is underwater.


Usual Florida summer, hot as hell and then rain in the afternoon.
They’re flooded. I think it’s still raining.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A friend showed me a welding project he was proud of. I'm no welder but I had to look away. Clumps of burnt bbs on misaligned tubing. Naturally I thought of you.




It's not stacking marbles lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

People hardly swim here under 90*.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> People hardly swim here under 90*.


You mean Floridians?

We won’t swim until the water is in the eighties.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 7, 2022)

Bought a lifetime supply of Forever Stamps. I figure the price of postage will be about $6 by the time I use the last stamp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> People hardly swim here under 90*.





Paul Drake said:


> You mean Floridians?
> 
> We won’t swim until the water is in the eighties.


Lake Ontario is only 54° right now. 









Water temperature in Toronto today | ON, Canada


Water temperature forecast and historical data for Toronto. Today's weather forecast and surface temperature report. Average monthly temperature




seatemperature.info


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Bought a lifetime supply of Forever Stamps. I figure the price of postage will be about $6 by the time I use the last stampView attachment 5145650.


You send letters... by mail?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You send letters... by mail?


I can't claim the check is in the interwebs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5145427


I should make a site whatsyourpeelername.com and add more than five names.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning, 90s today.
> *I liked the silent house better.*
> I’m going to try to swim at the Y today.


Should have listened to me about quarantine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> People hardly swim here under 90*.


I'm not swimming here if my pool is under 90.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You send letters... by mail?


I send seeds by mail and have stacks of stamps LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I can't claim the check is in the interwebs.


I do Christmas cards  So once a year for me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5145648
> 
> It's not stacking marbles lol


Looks just like his work!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2022)

I still pay the majority of bills by mail, with checks!! It somehow feels safer.

Woken up early by a Realtor....Buyers are liars, and so are their agents!!  Thats was one of the first things I learned in training at Century 21, back 32 years ago....."Buyers are liars". 

This one buyers agent was so bad....She sent me a Youtube video of a gorgeous house that was supposed to be her clients....Well it was not. Not even close, In fact the house she sent me is not even on the market. Their correct address is right on the offer....Like I wasn't going to look, lol. 

Don't you love people who think they are a little smarter than everyone else,,,,But the reality of it is, they are usually a little dumber than everyone else. I hate liars....right up there with thieves!!

Cloudy, with rain coming here too, and a high of only 70. A haircut ois on the agenda for this afternoon!! And some plant work!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks just like his work!






Whoever it is, he gets around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I still pay the majority of bills by mail, with checks!! It somehow feels safer.
> 
> Woken up early by a Realtor....Buyers are liars, and so are their agents!!  Thats was one of the first things I learned in training at Century 21, back 32 years ago....."Buyers are liars".
> 
> ...


With the homes I've purchased over the years no realtor has ever asked to see my other house or what I was doing with it or where I was coming from. Is that something your market does or something new??


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Passing a buddies ski shop on my way into work and there was a couple guys working on his sign by the road..........this guy was about 40' behind them watching.


They didn't even know......I stopped and told them to keep an eye out........the one guy turned around and almost jumped out of his skin lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> With the homes I've purchased over the years no realtor has ever asked to see my other house or what I was doing with it or where I was coming from. Is that something your market does or something new??


They were making their offer contingent upon the successful closing of their current home, which is under contract already. They provided documentation from the Realtor selling their current home in another state, and sent the video showing a much nicer home.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> With the homes I've purchased over the years no realtor has ever asked to see my other house or what I was doing with it or where I was coming from. Is that something your market does or something new??


The Realtor also lied and said they were "cleared to close". Their appraisal hasn't even been done yet, so they are a long way from that status.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They were making their offer contingent upon the successful closing of their current home, which is under contract already. They provided documentation from the Realtor selling their current home in another state, and sent the video showing a much nicer home.


Thank you, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You mean Floridians?
> 
> We won’t swim until the water is in the eighties.





curious2garden said:


> I'm not swimming here if my pool is under 90.


Gosh darn pussy farts! If you dont lose your breath on impact its not cold enough


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Gosh darn pussy farts! If you dont lose your breath on impact its not cold enough


Never go skinny dipping in a mountain stream to impress the ladies.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I still pay the majority of bills by mail, with checks!! It somehow feels safer.
> 
> Woken up early by a Realtor....Buyers are liars, and so are their agents!!  Thats was one of the first things I learned in training at Century 21, back 32 years ago....."Buyers are liars".
> 
> ...


You were born at night but it was not last night


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never go skinny dipping in a mountain stream to impress the ladies.
> Mornin.


dont want to show off your acorn? Dont go skinny dipping with snapping turtles and muskie. Have had a sunny nible my giblet. Ouch! Fucker!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Gosh darn pussy farts! If you dont lose your breath on impact its not cold enough


Now that sounds like my wife lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lake Ontario is only 54° right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Water temp in the White River is 52 Deg F.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Water temp in the White River is 52 Deg F.


Would you go in? I'll dip my toes in Lake Ontario but I'm not swimming in it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

Morning all....yes it's another great day of heat for Texas.....outlook not good for the next few days....

woke up this morning to a steamy 77F, only good thing is the south wind it will be up to 10 to 15mph, high today 103 to 104F....so u say u wanted a tan ...huh...

just made a fresh pot, so warm ups coming

now to get some breakfast in me.......

nice cool lake would be great right now.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you go in? I'll dip my toes in Lake Ontario but I'm not swimming in it.


You're on the wrong side of the lake, the southern shore is warmer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Gosh darn pussy farts! If you dont lose your breath on impact its not cold enough


The spring keeps the river at 72 all year. That’s great if you’re a manatee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Should have listened to me about quarantine.


lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

If only I could sleep like that


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you go in? I'll dip my toes in Lake Ontario but I'm not swimming in it.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

My check was cut 

We are going to smoke a three once Hindu Kush Raw Challenge Cone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you go in? I'll dip my toes in Lake Ontario but I'm not swimming in it.


 I fly fish in the river in shorts often - sometimes up above my waist but after an hour you will be hard pressed to even feel your legs. (And other stuff ).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> You're on the wrong side of the lake, the southern shore is warmer.


All the best stuff is on the north side.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fly fish in the river in shorts often - sometimes up above my waist but after an hour you will be hard pressed to even feel your legs. (And other stuff ).


Nope not going there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

Three of us can handle it.
Original glue dabs right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the best stuff is on the north side.
> 
> View attachment 5145678


Don't race a cat and fly a hull to get there, especially if your 'friends' don't mind if you swim.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fly fish in the river in shorts often - sometimes up above my waist but after an hour you will be hard pressed to even feel your legs. (And other stuff ).


Once the initial shock is over you get used to it. I grew up on Lake Simcoe and we swam in it all summer









Water temperature in Lake Simcoe today | ON, Canada


Water temperature forecast and historical data for Lake Simcoe. Today's weather forecast and surface temperature report. Average monthly temperature




seatemperature.info


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the best stuff is on the north side.
> 
> View attachment 5145678


Toronto bought the Space Needle?


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Toronto bought the Space Needle?


You should have seen the truck they used to carry it.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you go in? I'll dip my toes in Lake Ontario but I'm not swimming in it.


You really can't swim in that temp for very long....It just drains your strength in a quick few minutes. I tried it once and then understood how people drowned so easily.

From the web....

Cold water can kill you in less than a minute. It's actually so dangerous that it kills a lot of people within seconds. Thousands of people have drowned after falling into cold water and a _lot of them died before they even had a chance to reach the surface._

That's a scientific and medical fact that most people have trouble understanding - because they have no personal experience actually being in cold water. When they hear or think about 50F (10C) water, it doesn't sound particularly cold - or dangerous - because they're _mentally comparing_ it to 50F (10C) air. It's a big mistake that gets a lot of people killed each year. This is explained in much greater detail in the section Why Cold Water is Dangerous.



You should treat any water temperature below 70F with caution.







National Center for Cold Water Safety - What is Cold Water?







coldwatersafety.org




.

*Water Temperature Safety Guide*
Below 77F (25C)
_Breathing begins to be affected._

This is why the official water temperature required for Olympic swimming competition is 77-82F (25-28C).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Toronto bought the Space Needle?


Lol! The CN Tower is almost three times the height of the Space Needle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol! The CN Tower is almost three times the height of the Space Needle.


Retrofit after purchase


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Toronto bought the Space Needle?


I think they cloned it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think they cloned it.


Wow she really does have cloning down!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Retrofit after purchase


If you ever come to Toronto you have to do the stair climb in the Tower... 1,776 steps, I did it in 42 minutes without busting my ass. 

Haven't done the edge walk yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wow she really does have cloning down!


You haven't seen the thirty towers that didn't make it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)

Over $8 a gallon, if I did the math right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Over $8 a gallon, if I did the math right.


$6.42 USD per gallon


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you ever come to Toronto you have to do the stair climb in the Tower... 1,776 steps, I did it in 42 minutes without busting my ass.
> 
> Haven't done the edge walk yet.


Not for a million dollars....Never, ever!! I could only watch 14 seconds of it....Nope!!  Don't do heights. I might do the stairs....42 minutes?? nah!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Not for a million dollars*....Never, ever!! I could only watch 14 seconds of it....Nope!!  Don't do heights. I might do the stairs....42 minutes?? nah!


You're in luck, it's only $195






CN Tower Online Tickets :: Ticket Selection







tickets.cntower.ca


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not for a million dollars....Never, ever!! I could only watch 14 seconds of it....Nope!!  Don't do heights. I might do the stairs....42 minutes?? nah!


Now tell us how you really feel about that lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're in luck, it's only $195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but they won't let you jump off it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

Or will they


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $6.42 USD per gallon


Forgot exchange rate...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Cool the stairs are getting cherry treads and I don't have to do it. A buddy who I've done lots of work with is the carpenter. It should look great. He's milling all the wood himself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or will they


Somebody jumped a few years ago during the panam games.


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Somebody jumped a few years ago during the panam games.


Hopefully with a parachute


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully with a parachute


I didn't even think about that lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully with a parachute


lol yes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

I want to do the dinner in the sky but I can't find any details. 



Returning 2022 – Events in the Sky – Returning 2022 – Events in the Sky


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol yes!


It had to have been planned then. Still cool.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 7, 2022)

.nap time.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 7, 2022)

I have seen 10-12 people stop cars and climb up on bridges, about a third end up jumping.
Way beyond the law of averages , into the twilight zone numbers. Saw another one a month ago...

Serious ones do it at off hours, others bring a 12 pack on Friday afternoon.
One cop was looking for a jumper, aiming his gun everywhere...guess he was going to shoot him if he didn't jump.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> .nap time.View attachment 5145824


Good looking pup


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I have seen 10-12 people stop cars and climb up on bridges, about a third end up jumping.
> Way beyond the law of averages , into the twilight zone numbers. Saw another one a month ago...
> 
> Serious ones do it at off hours, others bring a 12 pack.
> One cop was looking for a jumper, aiming his gun everywhere...guess he was going to shoot him if he didn't jump.


I have a few friends that do that. Literally run right off the mountain. I think I'd try it.......I know I'd love it lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good looking pup


She's almost 12 now. I keep her close.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few friends that do that. Literally run right off the mountain. I think I'd try it.......I know I'd love it lol


Oh, no...I mean suicides, not base jumpers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few friends that do that. Literally run right off the mountain. I think I'd try it.......I know I'd love it lol


I'm surprised you haven't done it skiing yet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

I've always wanted to try one of them flying suits until I seen one in person nope I'll pass


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, no...I mean suicides, not base jumpers


Oh man that sucks. 


I think if there was a way to do it though, that would be a little bliss and rush. Better than shooting yourself and making it. Then live a life that is probably much harder to deal with. I don't know but it's something I always thought about..........not really for me but I have lost a lot of friends to that and od. More suicide. But maybe some of those od's where deep pain and all the same.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've always wanted to try one of them flying suits until I seen one in person nope I'll pass


I think Rocketman had a rough landing on a Swiss lake other day..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm surprised you haven't done it skiing yet


Hell yeah I would love to rip across a frozen lake. 

In fact I also have a buddy that moves after the winter and spends the summer doing that on a wakeboard. It's gotta be fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think *Rocketman* had a rough landing on a Swiss lake other day..


Love that song


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think Rocketman had a rough landing on a Swiss lake other day..


I'd rock that at altitude as long as I could detach from it and safely parachute to the ground he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

Have you seen the British Marines Rocketman yet???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Love that song


@Singlemalt's favourite version.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few friends that do that. Literally run right off the mountain. I think I'd try it.......I know I'd love it lol


You only get one chance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You only get one chance.


My ride's not over.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

71 years old and just yelled to my wife, “It’s 4:20!”
Old Stoner of the Hippies


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2022)

I did dabs after lunch, and slept through 4;20 this afternoon. I was inspired by the napping dog....I was like yep, that sure is a great idea!!

Is dinner ready yet??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once the initial shock is over you get used to it. I grew up on Lake Simcoe and we swam in it all summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swimming by definition is physical activity which make the blood flow rapidly and attract's attention from the fish - Fly fishing however is mostly a stationary sport as not to distract the fish from eating.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Swimming by definition is physical activity which make the blood flow rapidly and attract's attention from the fish - Fly fishing however is mostly a stationary sport as not to distract the fish from eating.


Ever unexpectedly fall in?


----------



## DCcan (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever unexpectedly fall in?


You can't see it go from 32" to 72" sometimes, especially on rocks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You can't see it go from 32" to 72" sometimes, especially on rocks.


Do you mean temps?


----------



## DCcan (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you mean temps?


No, the water depth. There are eddy holes you can't see, or spaces between rocks.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 7, 2022)

Got a camping trip coming up, doing this cliff hike again, and some hikes in the bay.
A day trip into town for seafood one day, all my walking joints rolled and some hash & coffee for sunrises.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Swimming by definition is physical activity which make the blood flow rapidly and attract's attention from the fish - Fly fishing however is mostly a stationary sport as not to distract the fish from eating.


Sounds awful, you should get a boat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds awful, you should get a boat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I unfriend you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

I fished on a boat with cold beverages and my feet didn’t get wet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I unfriend you!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fished on a boat with cold beverages and my feet didn’t get wet.


What do you catch with cold beverages?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What do you catch with cold beverages?


A buzz


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever unexpectedly fall in?


More than once. It's actually a relief for the upper part of your body initially.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> More than once. It's actually a relief for the upper part of your body *initially.*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds awful, you should get a boat.


I'll take it under advisement.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2022)

Food


----------



## DCcan (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning,420 rollin thru.

I got in big trouble yesterday.
My wife caught me eating camping snacks (her chocolate snacks) and not sharing, then the dogs caught me eating a peanut butter snack without sharing. My wife took one look at their faces, and stole my beef jerky from the camp supplies, then sicced them on me.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I still pay the majority of bills by mail, with checks!! It somehow feels safer.
> 
> Woken up early by a Realtor....Buyers are liars, and so are their agents!!  Thats was one of the first things I learned in training at Century 21, back 32 years ago....."Buyers are liars".
> 
> ...



Sellers too! My son just bought a condo. He made a cash offer with proof of funds that was declined. He had transferred funds out so that the amount in the account for proof of funds was the same amount as his offer. The realtor said there were several offers over the asking price. I told him to stick to his guns. I think he was going to without my advice anyway. Just 2 days later he got a call. "All of the offers fell through."


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm late firing up the Volcano.

Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning,420 rollin thru.
> 
> I got in big trouble yesterday.
> My wife caught me eating camping snacks (her chocolate snacks) and not sharing, then the dogs caught me eating a peanut butter snack without sharing. My wife took one look at their faces, and stole my beef jerky from the camp supplies, then sicced them on me.


LOL she let you off light! Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Sellers too! My son just bought a condo. He made a cash offer with proof of funds that was declined. He had transferred funds out so that the amount in the account for proof of funds was the same amount as his offer. The realtor said there were several offers over the asking price. I told him to stick to his guns. I think he was going to without my advice anyway. Just 2 days later he got a call. "All of the offers fell through."


Hopefully in that time he found another condo.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 8, 2022)

Offer was declined.... offer 5k less!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll take it under advisement.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145968
> ...


I owned and used a 21’ Supreme guiding for trout. Not the safest. But excellent for trout waters. 4 or more can easily fish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning


The sun is supposed to be coming out soon. A cool 75° later. Should be nice.

How's everyone doing?



Oh and fuck Lyme! No matter how meticulous you can be it can still happen


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Offer was declined.... offer 5k less!


When I bought my place this happened. All the sudden "everyone" was putting in bids so I offered 50k less. My broker said they'll laugh.......I said then tell them to stop screwing around. They also wanted me to disclose the amount I was approved for........yeah right lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5146140
> 
> The sun is supposed to be coming out soon. A cool 75° later. Should be nice.
> ...


We hit 108 yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We hit 108 yesterday.




Just thinking about it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5146142
> 
> Just thinking about it


Pretty much what I looked like, except freckles


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2022)

Go away cloudy day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll take it under advisement.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145968
> ...


Now you're talking!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I owned and used a 21’ Supreme guiding for trout. Not the safest. But excellent for trout waters. 4 or more can easily fish.


This one is all welded aluminum 21' x 60" with the fuel injected 60/40 jet. She's so stable you could hold a square dance on her and about 25% lighter than a comparable glass boat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2022)

So who in


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So who in View attachment 5146154


Jack herer here


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

Hillbill runs a 16.5 foot, 60 4 cycle Merc, Aluminum v hull these days. Everywhere I pull to shore is rock/gravel and love that metal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Jack herer here


Flower or concentrate?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Sellers too! My son just bought a condo. He made a cash offer with proof of funds that was declined. He had transferred funds out so that the amount in the account for proof of funds was the same amount as his offer. The realtor said there were several offers over the asking price. I told him to stick to his guns. I think he was going to without my advice anyway. Just 2 days later he got a call. "All of the offers fell through."


 Oh offers falling through happens more than you would think. I have had 5 offers in writing on this new listing of mine that have all fallen through for one reason or another, none the fault of the seller. Just yesterday a buyer, who's full price offer was going to be accepted if they could provide an updated prequal letter that matched what their offer was, or at least proof of funds, suddenly became "sick and hospitalized". The guy supposedly works at the bank he was getting mortgage from, so it should have been effortless to provide the info. Pretty sure he was lying and saying he was going to put more down than he really can, or would....He did send his bank statement down showing he had 40k in savings....well he needs 60k for this deal, and thought we would just take his word for it. Not a chance!! 2 years ago with no other offers, maybe, but not in this market.
I hate dealing with all the BS, which is why I don't too much any more.

But yes, sellers lie, Realtors lie, buyers lie, home inspectors lie, even attorneys and banks lie. It is a rat race for sure!! 

I think buyers are so pressured right now they throw out these ludacris offers above already inflated prices, waive inspections, and then a week later when they realize how stupid they are being, withdraw their offer. 

My friends who just bought a home in New Hampshire and waived all inspections are regretting it bigtime now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2022)

We put way too much trust in the inspector of our realtor yuppers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill runs a 16.5 foot, 60 4 cycle Merc, Aluminum v hull these days. Everywhere I pull to shore is rock/gravel and love that metal.


Kind of easy to overlook is the Minn Kota Ulterra trolling motor - GPS enabled and has "auto deploy & stop lock". The darn thing puts itself in the water and the stop lock feature is just like being at anchor even in a stiff current.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning.....yeah the heat is still coming...ugh...where is the rain....

woke up this moring to a humid 75F, good thing for the south wind off the coast, high today yet again 102F....ugh....think what i'm gonna do like last night 6pk, bowl of ST, and a pool under the moon light again.....

just made a fresh pot, so warm ups comin

now to get some breakfast in me.........


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 8, 2022)

I think Max Stalling sums it up quite well in Tadpoles and Eagles....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flower or concentrate?


Concentrate. I’m hitting the upside down cake now.
Orange Kush cake later.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kind of easy to overlook is the Minn Kota Ulterra trolling motor - GPS enabled and has "auto deploy & stop lock". The darn thing puts itself in the water and the stop lock feature is just like being at anchor even in a stiff current.


You are making me want a boat!!! That thing is sweet!!!


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 8, 2022)

Trust me...get a friend with a boat instead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You are making me want a boat!!! That thing is sweet!!!


I have a small aluminium fishing boat with an underpowered engine. No trailer and no way to tow it lol, not sure why I kept it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a small aluminium fishing boat with an underpowered engine. No trailer and no way to tow it lol, not sure why I kept it.


find yourself a trailer.....nothing wrong with a underpowered engine at least it gets you around


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> find yourself a trailer.....nothing wrong with a underpowered engine at least it gets you around


We no longer have an SUV to tow with. I was originally going to store it here in Toronto then I saw the cost lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We no longer have an SUV to tow with. I was originally going to store it here in Toronto then I saw the cost lol.


Might be able to tow it with the car.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Might be able to tow it with the car.


true some small SUV's would be able to pull it......especially since it's light enough


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We no longer have an SUV to tow with. I was originally going to store it here in Toronto then I saw the cost lol.


might be able to put a tow hitch on the back of your ride...js


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

Old, lower tech fishing for me now. Was not bad at that Bass stuff. Still run powerful trolling motor. About 5 landings on 2 major reservoirs within 20 minutes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Might be able to tow it with the car.





BudmanTX said:


> might be able to put a tow hitch on the back of your ride...js


Even if I had the ability I would probably never use it... and storage is expensive. I kept it for sentimental reasons but I'm probably going to sell it next spring.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kind of easy to overlook is the Minn Kota Ulterra trolling motor - GPS enabled and has "auto deploy & stop lock". The darn thing puts itself in the water and the stop lock feature is just like being at anchor even in a stiff current.


Shit, now they have self-driving boats!! Prepare to welcome our robot overlords.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Even if I had the ability I would probably never use it... and storage is expensive. I kept it for sentimental reasons but I'm probably going to sell it next spring.


Too bad you don't know someone with a cottage...You could give it to them with a "occasional use" agreement.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2022)

I got my cobalt and chromium results...They are the lowest they have ever been! (but still high) Kind of shocked, I wasn't expecting that. Still hurts like a SOB and I have limited range of motion...I wonder if there is such a thing as "frozen hip"....Like I know there is frozen shoulder. I have my follow up with the ortho dr. next week. 

I can almost guess exactly what will happen. They will take a few ex-rays, tell me everything is in place, and want me to try some PT.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got my cobalt and chromium results...They are the lowest they have ever been! (but still high) Kind of shocked, I wasn't expecting that. Still hurts like a SOB and I have limited range of motion...I wonder if there is such a thing as "frozen hip"....Like I know there is frozen shoulder. I have my follow up with the ortho dr. next week.
> 
> I can almost guess exactly what will happen. They will take a few ex-rays, tell me everything is in place, and want me to try some PT.


So what does that mean for you I mean having any heavy metals in you cannot be good?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 9, 2022)

Good morning. It's going to be a great day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Morning






Rain for most of the day. It's ok we can use it.......I just hope we don't have a summer like last year. Ain't nobody got time for that  

How's it goin with you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday. 

I'm burned out, need to sleep for two days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.
> 
> I'm burned out, need to sleep for two days.


From what?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> From what?


On week two of having my partner's mother here. I'm tapping out of the festivities today and staying in my pajamas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On week two of having my partner's mother here. I'm tapping out of the festivities today and staying in my pajamas.


Two weeks is tough. How the hell did you trim all that without her smelling it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Two weeks is tough. How the hell did you trim all that without her smelling it?


They went to Ottawa and stayed overnight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They went to Ottawa and stayed overnight.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what does that mean for you I mean having any heavy metals in you cannot be good?


Yeah it's not good. It's somethin they don't know all that much about, but they do know it causes all kinds of problems. The majority of doctors know nothing about it though, which makes it tough.




Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.
> 
> I'm burned out, need to sleep for two days.


I snoozed in toil 9:30 this morning....My sleep seems to be coming back, thankfully. I feel a lot better after a nice 9 hour snooze  


Raining here too all day, with a high of 65. It does seem like it has been cooler than normal. 

I sold my listing once again yesterday! Hopefully this one sticks! Oddly enough, this one is the highest price...It actually sold over asking price this time. 

I am feeling the need for some retail therapy....I need something new! Maybe some clothes! Or a car, lol...I was just looking at the VW site. This lack of inventory is sure getting old. The car dealers probably love it. They are getting full price for everything!! It's probably intentional, the bastards!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it's not good. It's somethin they don't know all that much about, but they do know it causes all kinds of problems. The majority of doctors know nothing about it though, which makes it tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know how bad the inventory was. Not sure how I got my car in a week. A friend put a deposit on a 2022 Rav4 hybrid in May and she was told 7 to 10 months


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know how bad the inventory was. Not sure how I got my car in a week. A friend put a deposit on a 2022 Rav4 hybrid in May and she was told 7 to 10 months


I'm sure everyone wants a hybrid right now with gas prices....I am kicking myself for not buying the Accord Hybrid I drove before gas prices skyrocketed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> ......snip.......
> I am feeling the need for some retail therapy....I need something new! Maybe some clothes! *Or a car*, lol...I was just looking at the VW site. This lack of inventory is sure getting old. The car dealers probably love it. They are getting full price for everything!! It's probably intentional, the bastards!!!!


Whatever you do, do NOT drive a BMW 5 series, 7 if you like a less sporty ride, j/s


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know how bad the inventory was. Not sure how I got my car in a week. A friend put a deposit on a 2022 Rav4 hybrid in May and she was told 7 to 10 months


it's worse in some areas love, parts are gettin hard to get too.....smh...just put in a stock order and got the quote in front of me this morning....over 30 part numbers not available at the moment...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents........what a steamer this morning....

woke up this morning to a steamy 77F.....basically you walk out and in 10min you need another shower......high today 101F.....

just made some fresh coffee, so warm ups a comin

now to get some breakfast in me....yes taco's are back on the menu......puffy ones even....p/u one for breakfast....little sauce and POW....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)

Going to get my money, tribe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents........what a steamer this morning....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 77F.....basically you walk out and in 10min you need another shower......high today 101F.....
> 
> ...


Mmmmm puffy taco.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm puffy taco.....


SOB was bitchin too....yum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2022)

Got to love to see purple in the bowl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm sure everyone wants a hybrid right now with gas prices....I am kicking myself for not buying the Accord Hybrid I drove before gas prices skyrocketed.


Doing some googling it looks like you have a better chance of finding something if you go higher up the trim lines. The honda dealership by me has two touring accords.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know how bad the inventory was. Not sure how I got my car in a week. A friend put a deposit on a 2022 Rav4 hybrid in May and she was told 7 to 10 months


I put down a deposit on a PHEV order the 1st of January, as of yesterday, no Vin# or build date.
Rav4 plug-ins are going for 15k over MSRP here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's worse in some areas love, parts are gettin hard to get too.....smh...just put in a stock order and got the quote in front of me this morning....over 30 part numbers not available at the moment...


I know what you mean. I have to wait until August for my spongebob sponge holder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I put down a deposit on a PHEV order the 1st of January, as of yesterday, no Vin# or build date.
> Rav4 plug-ins are going for 15k over MSRP here


Did they give you a delivery estimate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Going to get my money, tribeView attachment 5146661View attachment 5146662


No nectar collector?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did they give you a delivery estimate?


When I ordered they said 4-6mos.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm puffy taco.....


Nope, not going there.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> When I ordered they said 4-6mos.


Hopefully you're not facing an expiring lease.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully you're not facing an expiring lease.


No. I own my car & I really don't _need_ a new one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> No. I own my car & I really don't _need_ a new one.


Need has never been a guiding principle in my life.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful day today but the heat is coming soon. Sorry


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 9, 2022)

Look at me making new friends with a retired pastor who says fuck every other word. Wait til I feed him some dabs on the golf course.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 9, 2022)

Day 2 of the monsoon rains,finally slowing down.
Another wave this evening, I think. Pretty sure the groundwater is going to get replenished this year.
I got wet too many times , I'm done for the day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Day 2 of the monsoon rains,finally slowing down.
> Another wave this evening, I think. Pretty sure the groundwater is going to get replenished this year.
> I got wet too many times , I'm done for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5146706


would you send that down here please......we could use it


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need has never been a guiding principle in my life.


Bracelet tattoo needed?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2022)

We have 103,000 and 130,000 on 2010 Sentra and 2012 Pilot. We don’t work anymore so we do 12,000 a yr total.
Her brother has a 2007 CRV with a quarter million miles. None of these use any oil, synthetic blend and the Pilot gets Mobile 1.
We live where salt rust is not a factor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Bracelet tattoo needed?


No but I am considering an RIU trampstamp for that sweet All Tatted Up achievement.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No but I am considering an RIU trampstamp for that sweet All Tatted Up achievement.


Do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it


Wanna get matching ones?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2022)

Plain skin here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wanna get matching ones?


"Bout~A~Pound"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> "Bout~A~Pound"


Well that’s a little suggestive for a tramp stamp


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doing some googling it looks like you have a better chance of finding something if you go higher up the trim lines. The honda dealership by me has two touring accords.


Yeah, because the touring has a bigger engine and considerably worse MPG's 

I just crawled out from under my Accord 

Now I'm having an ice cream taco


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> "How Bout~A~Pounding?"


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2022)

"This side down".
I always wanted t get an M tattooed on each cheek. When I bent over it would say MOM, on my back it would say WOW.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well that’s a little suggestive for a tramp stamp





raratt said:


> "This side down".
> I always wanted t get an M tattooed on each cheek. When I bent over it would say MOM, on my back it would say WOW.









And many more interesting one's can be found here........


bad tramp stamp tattoo - Google Search


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5146774


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


mines bigger


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> mines bigger
> 
> View attachment 5146785


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jun 9, 2022)

Made some cranberry oatmeal cookies, tested half of one. That put me right out for 2 hrs, then wake up to the cock insurrection!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)

Time check


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check View attachment 5146812


Happy days!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 9, 2022)

Another band of pounding rain and thunder coming thru..
Dogs say "Nope, don't have to pee after 4 hrs.", now they are pretending to sleep.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Time check View attachment 5146812


Is that brand new? 
Still trying to get it out of the box? Those look like so much fun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)

Charging it up. Gonna try orange kush cake shatter.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Charging it up. Gonna try orange kush cake shatter.View attachment 5146840


Nice, how did it hit, or still charging?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, how did it hit, or still charging?


I'm thinking by the time laps here that it is working lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2022)

And the longer it takes for her to answer the better it hits that makes sense to me he he he ha ha ha heeeeeee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking by the time laps here that it is working lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

and there goes Paul to La La land....and a bag of doritos.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Charging it up. Gonna try orange kush cake shatter.View attachment 5146840


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)

WOW that took forever!
Took three hits, don’t need no mo’…
Five stars


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> WOW that took forever!
> Took three hits, don’t need no mo’…
> Five stars View attachment 5146947


Very nice, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice, I'm glad you like it.


Thank you. I love it.

Sunday is senior citizen day-20% off at the dispensary. Here goes $1000. For arm pain you know


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you. I love it.
> 
> Sunday is senior citizen day-20% off at the dispensary. Here goes $1000. For arm pain you know


I can't wait until I can go into a store here in NY and shop like you get to!!  It is coming pretty quickly! They legalized it over a year ago and stores are still pretty much non existent. NO legal ones yet. It seems quite unorganized!!

*The first legal marijuana farmers in New York are growing for opening season, but still don't know where they're going to sell it*










The first legal marijuana farmers in New York are growing for opening season, but still don't know where they're going to sell it


The first legal weed sales in New York City are scheduled to open later this year, but there still aren't any retail shops to sell it.




www.businessinsider.com




.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

@raratt so how was the birthday? Did you get spanked or anything fun??  

Hopefully they spoiled you a little!! 

I get so I like my birthdays less every year....I do miss my grandmas chocolate cake!


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @raratt so how was the birthday? *Did you get spanked or anything fun??*
> 
> Hopefully they spoiled you a little!!
> 
> I get so I like my birthdays less every year....I do miss my grandmas chocolate cake!


All hail the all inclusive ancient practice of buttsex.


edited for content


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 9, 2022)

good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5147096
> good morning


Good morning


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


‘Bout Time
Good day everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

Morning










55° now and hitting 70°+ later and sunny. 

How's your Friday looking?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> ‘Bout Time
> Good day everyone


Gotta lace up my sneakers and hit the road by 4:30. Daylight is to be feared now.


DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 70 now and we'll easily hit 110 today. Welcome to summer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta lace up my sneakers and hit the road by 4:30. Daylight is to be feared now.
> 
> It's 70 now and we'll easily hit 110 today. Welcome to summer.


I'd be living in the pool


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd be living in the pool


That's actually a viable option for another week or so while the pool is merely 80s, soon it will be pushing 100.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's actually a viable option for another week or so while the pool is merely 80s, soon it will be pushing 100.


I was in a pool in the 90°s out in Phoenix shivering. Air temp was over 100°  nope not for me lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2022)

Supposed to be 105+ around here today.
It's too early again.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night  Acapulco Gold in the vape


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @raratt so how was the birthday? Did you get spanked or anything fun??
> 
> Hopefully they spoiled you a little!!
> 
> I get so I like my birthdays less every year....I do miss my grandmas chocolate cake!


No fun like that. It's been a long time since I have been spoiled. I did ask my wife's girlfriend when she was giving me my spanking though.
She said she would message me, AKA the check is in the mail.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> No fun like that. It's been a long time since I have been spoiled. I did ask my wife's girlfriend when she was giving me my spanking though.
> She said she would message me, AKA the check is in the mail.


Happy late birthday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

Pain and rainy here but we will be in the oven next week


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be 105+ around here today.
> It's too early again.
> Mornin.


Grodey dude. I think i get genuinley angry when its that hot. Shut the shades and fuck that. Unless by a good swimming hole, wear sunscreen. Morning all. Now i want to go swimming.,


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 10, 2022)

[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thank you. I love it.
> 
> Sunday is senior citizen day-20% off at the dispensary. Here goes $1000. For arm pain you know


What's your 35 day limit for concentrates? 

Good morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

Cooties got into the house.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's your 35 day limit for concentrates?
> 
> Good morning?


No limit, 7 month script. The 35 days is for weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cooties got into the house.
> 
> View attachment 5147180


Now what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

I got to try @BobBitchen's slymer last night. Very nice high, still tastes a little green. The buds turned out nicely, very dense and sticky!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Now what?


Ride it out for five days. Rosanna's mom is positive too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No limit, 7 month script. The 35 days is for weed.


Don't hurt yourself lol!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ride it out for five days. Rosanna's mom is positive too.


So I guess you're all stuck together this week. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So I guess you're all stuck together this week. How's everyone feeling?


Yea she's supposed to go back to work on Monday... don't think that's happening. My throat is raw, that's what made me take the rapid test. Her mom is fine.  She had a headache last night but wrote it off as a side effect from the edible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea she's supposed to go back to work on Monday... don't think that's happening. My throat is raw, that's what made me take the rapid test. Her mom is fine.  She had a headache last night but wrote it off as a side effect from the edible.


She had a cookie?!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cooties got into the house.
> 
> View attachment 5147180


You're pregnant?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 10, 2022)

Oh ok nvm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She had a cookie?!


Lol god no! I don't want to hurt her. I picked up some 10mg gummies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> You're pregnant?


Yes.......the "c" and the "t" stand for child and toddler........looks like both! Congratulations!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Oh ok nvm


Made me laugh!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol god no! I don't want to hurt her. I picked up some 10mg gummies.


How'd that go? Has she smoked?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How'd that go? Has she smoked?


She ate mushrooms and weed when she was younger. She said she didn't feel much, but she was mixing with wine. Next time she's going to try 20mg and see. I don't want her to have a bad experience.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She ate mushrooms and weed when she was younger. She said she didn't feel much, but she was mixing with wine. Next time she's going to try 20mg and see. I don't want her to have a bad experience.


Give her some of Bob's stuff.....in a small dab. Should be fun 


Damn I want mushrooms now lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Give her some of Bob's stuff.....in a small dab. Should be fun
> 
> 
> Damn I want mushrooms now lol


Lol that sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea she's supposed to go back to work on Monday... don't think that's happening. My throat is raw, that's what made me take the rapid test. Her mom is fine.  She had a headache last night but wrote it off as a side effect from the edible.


That was me...headache and then the next morning woke with a sore throat.

Are you going to try the Pfizer 5 day anti viral? 

I hope you recover quickly.... It is nasty stuff!!!! 

The Slymer looks great. I am about to head down and finalize trimming....De-boning I call it, where i cut the buds off the stems once dry. Then outdoors to do the lawn. It is a gorgeous day here, although chilly ATM.....supposed to hit 72 later.

I have been enjoying the Meltdown....No anxiety with it!! Even in dabs!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2022)

@Paul Drake so did Barbie enjoy the cruise?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't hurt yourself lol!


I’m gonna go purchase the rest of my prescription lol they’ll freak. I have a really big prescription too.

There are definitely tattoos on the horizon. And scallops.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2022)

Should be enough fuel to get me through today. Thank fuck it’s Friday


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing.....TGIF tomorrow i can finally sleep in for a bit.......

woke up this morning of a steamy 77F again.....and i mean it's steamy especially when the dew point is at 74F....high today 101F, they're might be a pool involved in tonight proceedings of ST and beer....might throw in a little shine too...

just made a fresh pot....so ya know what that means

now to get some breakfast in me......potato and egg taco's....yes please...little sauce....and


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

Might throw in a little shine too aka (name change) lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

oh with moonshine...your name changes all the time.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh with moonshine...your name changes all the time.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5147235


naw none of that stuff......as i always say "they're is never enough" so i stay away from it.....excellent song btw...i love Eric


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was me...headache and then the next morning woke with a sore throat.
> 
> Are you going to try the Pfizer 5 day anti viral?
> 
> ...


No I'm not eligible, to get antivirals, you have to be at-risk... old or immunocompromised. So far it's just annoying, I've been sicker from a cold. 

Meltdown is fantastic, I've been smoking it for almost a year lol. You should try some slymer... very spicy smelling.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw none of that stuff......as i always say "they're is never enough" so i stay away from it.....excellent song btw...i love Eric


Lol I've only done 3 line of it and that was enough that one more disease that I don't need


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol I've only done 3 line of it and that was enough that one more disease that I don't need


in my younger years i have done some, i learned at that time, there was never enough....plus when u stop, you feel like dog shit....so that will be a hard no, never again...i have been approached and i still say no.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5147179
> 
> [


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2022)

Whew, so baked from 2 dabs of fresh Meltdown.....Soooo tasty!

Now to go ride around in circles on the riding mower for a long while


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Whew, so baked from 2 dabs of fresh Meltdown.....Soooo tasty!
> 
> Now to go ride around in circles on the riding mower for a long while
> 
> View attachment 5147265


weeee....what nice clouds ........


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2022)

@Paul Drake Road trip...









What’s washing up on Keys beaches? Feds kept busy with hauls of cocaine and marijuana


Cocaine and marijuana have popped up in the Keys again




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake Road trip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just made my lungs hurt from a very bad memory the first time I bought marijuana in the keys I got fucking pot that was soaked in saltwater man the headache off one hit lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She had a cookie?!


Who gets headaches from edibles?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You just made my lungs hurt from a very bad memory the first time I bought marijuana in the keys I got fucking pot that was soaked in saltwater man the headache off one hit lol


I too bought some "seaweed" once....and only once. It was unsmokable no matter what I did to it.

My brain wants to nap, but the lawn is only half done. I need a teenager to run the weedwhacker! do all this crap!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 10, 2022)

Plenty dabbed and I went out to find first peonies! I could smell them before I saw them. The flower of wealth and rank.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Who gets headaches from edibles?


These aren't "normal edibles"


----------



## manfredo (Jun 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake Road trip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived in Melbourne., Fl. when I was 17, and we use to go sit at the beach and get stoned, drink, and hope we saw a bale of weed float in. Never did. Probably just as well because they weren't wrapped waterproof, apparently. 

A bale of cocaine would be a life changer, and probably not in a good way! For me anyways. (I'm just going to try a "little")


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I lived in Melbourne., Fl. when I was 17, and we use to go sit at the beach and get stoned, drink, and hope we saw a bale of weed float in. Never did. Probably just as well because they weren't wrapped waterproof, apparently.
> 
> A bale of cocaine would be a life changer, and probably not in a good way! For me anyways. (I'm just going to try a "little")
> 
> ...


I was stationed at Port Canaveral CG station for a bit in the early 80's - never saw any coke show up but on two different occasions civilian boaters brought in square grouper to us. It was wrapped in plastic & then - burlap. wasn't bad for the day.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A bale of cocaine would be a life changer, and probably not in a good way! For me anyways. (I'm just going to try a "little")


Fun times, just have to stay ahead of cutomers going broke. They always thought you "owed them", and should front them a 1/4 lb to get back "on their feet", or pay their bail and lawyer, or think you should go to jail instead of them. Or maybe they will just try to rob you.
Other than that, it was real fun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2022)

So quite shhh nobody say anything lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2022)

I had a little stint with cocaine in the 80s- just long enough to realize it wasn't for me


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Paul Drake so did Barbie enjoy the cruise?


She loved it dude. Terrible weather but they really enjoyed Honduras and the sloth/monkey city.
I got a hand carved tiki/pineapple looking thing that has Routan Island Honduras hidden in the carving.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

I say let's do both, maybe, after coffee..........


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5147728
> 
> I say let's do both, maybe, after coffee..........


Good morning beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful


Good morning! One day closer to buying the dispensary out ;D


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! One day closer to buying the dispensary out ;D


I didn’t think my check was so big they have to split it up lol $5k Tuesday and the same for the next Tuesday and then I can get it all. That’s bullshit. I don’t want my money in the bank!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

I’m about to send her (my wife) some where else. Oh boy, am I…


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I didn’t think my check was so big they have to split it up lol $5k Tuesday and the same for the next Tuesday and then I can get it all. That’s bullshit. I don’t want my money in the bank!


You can always take the check to the bank it was written on and ask them to cash it on the spot.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m about to send her (my wife) some where else. Oh boy, am I…


Too late for quarantine?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m about to send her (my wife) some where else. Oh boy, am I…


To the moon, Alice!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Too late for quarantine?


My brother is coming up. It’s his birthday and I’m buying him a bong. He smokes too many joints a day and pretty much has emphysema. Dr scared him into quitting. So a bong will help.
Anyway, he’ll go play. Mrs is trying to quit again and I don’t like it. Never works and just causes me to live with a bitchy person.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2022)

Morning






Happy Saturday


----------



## UncleJesse (Jun 11, 2022)

Good morning all. I hope you have a great day. Coffee, banana bread and some newly dried Colombian Gold.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

UncleJesse said:


> Good morning all. I hope you have a great day. Coffee, banana bread and some newly dried Colombian Gold. View attachment 5147788


Welcome


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You can always take the check to the bank it was written on and ask them to cash it on the spot.


They wanted 4% for every hundred dollars. I said seriously?! PNC Bank


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They wanted 4% for every hundred dollars. I said seriously?! PNC Bank


A perfect investment opportunity for you Mel Fisher you get to go dive can you get to find treasure lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m about to send her (my wife) some where else. Oh boy, am I…


 And maybe I put that post on the wrong comment he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 11, 2022)

Is their science behind why I het higher smoking as soon as I get up vs other times in the day?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My brother is coming up. It’s his birthday and I’m buying him a bong. He smokes too many joints a day and pretty much has emphysema. Dr scared him into quitting. So a bong will help.
> Anyway, he’ll go play. Mrs is trying to quit again and I don’t like it. Never works and just causes me to live with a bitchy person.


Buy her a box of nicotine patches and a big bag of hard candy, and /or gum. And for your bro, a dry herb vaporizer would do his lungs good!! A bong, not so much!! 




DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too...a little too much yard work yesterday and I can barely walk today. Last night I made a great dinner, and did dabs after dinner....Made me light headed and nauseas, and every bit of food came back up  15 minutes later, a bowl of frosted flakes and passed out. So weird!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Buy her a box of nicotine patches and a big bag of hard candy, and /or gum. And for your bro, a dry herb vaporizer would do his lungs good!! A bong, not so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s using Florida Quit Program. They set her up. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Now that's playing the bagpipes


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s using Florida Quit Program. They set her up. Thanks.


Good! NY has one too that you can get free patches through. The mistake I always made was thinking I didn't need that 2nd box of patches, but I did....and a third box, each reducing a little more. That did it!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s using Florida Quit Program. They set her up. Thanks.


I haven't smoked a cigarette in 5 years


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

There was two of us quitting in the house at the same time I quit so my wife would quit


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There was two of us quitting in the house at the same time I quit so my wife would quit


That makes it even harder when there are 2 people smoking. Congratulations for quitting without killing each other!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That makes it even harder when there are 2 people smoking. Congratulations for quitting without killing each other!


Well I think I was the bigger baby about it then my wife but vaping is the only way I made it lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There was two of us quitting in the house at the same time I quit so my wife would quit


We did that ten years ago. I’m the only one that quit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We did that ten years ago. I’m the only one that quit.


Well shit that sucks big time is there such a thing as a non-smoking Cruise have someone else take over for the rough part in the beginning


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)

UncleJesse said:


> Good morning all. I hope you have a great day. Coffee, banana bread and some newly dried Colombian Gold. View attachment 5147788


What did the seeds look like?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well shit that sucks big time is there such a thing as a non-smoking Cruise have someone else take over for the rough part in the beginning


Something just keep her away from me. Drugs


----------



## UncleJesse (Jun 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> What did the seeds look like?


Here is a picture of the other four i have.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)

UncleJesse said:


> Here is a picture of the other four i have. View attachment 5147821


Back in the 70's I threw away a lot of seeds from it. I remembered they had leopard spots on the seeds, mostly dark with a little brown showing here and there, that is why I asked. I have 3 in flower now however the jury is still out on whether they will live up to their name, the seeds didn't have the mottling either.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2022)

@Paul Drake some stickers for your chair

Limited-time deal: Vintage Stickers| 100 PCS |Retro Stickers Packs for Adults,Pin up Stickers SailorJerry Stickers and Decals,Pinup Girl Stickers,Vinyl Waterproof Stickers for Laptop,Bumper,Skateboard,Water Bottles,Computer(A) https://a.co/d/0xLVBCZ


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I think I was the bigger baby about it then my wife but vaping is the only way I made it lol


I quit every morning for like 5 years. Finally one day it took. No tobacco for the last 18 years. Never think about it now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

UncleJesse said:


> Here is a picture of the other four i have. View attachment 5147821


Some good looking seeds


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

Working so far…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> @Paul Drake some stickers for your chair
> 
> Limited-time deal: Vintage Stickers| 100 PCS |Retro Stickers Packs for Adults,Pin up Stickers SailorJerry Stickers and Decals,Pinup Girl Stickers,Vinyl Waterproof Stickers for Laptop,Bumper,Skateboard,Water Bottles,Computer(A) https://a.co/d/0xLVBCZ


BOI!!!!! Thankyouverymuch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

@shrxhky420 how are them clubs working out for you


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

See that bubba kush @shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> BOI!!!!! Thankyouverymuch


Oops. You might like these too.

Mushroom Stickers|50pcs|Decal Stickers Vinyl Waterproof Stickers for Computer,Phone,Guitar,Water Bottles,Mushroom Stickers Pack for Kids Adult https://a.co/d/gTyS5Yy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @shrxhky420 how are them clubs working out for you


Like this...



VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/jnvrs9A


Was planning on going tomorrow to swing 'em around a little. Good little starter set. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> See that bubba kush @shrxhky420
> 
> View attachment 5147837




SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I did not realize that I was being on video lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Ok so I just got back up from a nap


----------



## UncleJesse (Jun 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Back in the 70's I threw away a lot of seeds from it. I remembered they had leopard spots on the seeds, mostly dark with a little brown showing here and there, that is why I asked. I have 3 in flower now however the jury is still out on whether they will live up to their name, the seeds didn't have the mottling either.


Where I am at in the midwest everything late 70s early 80s had seeds. I remember just saving them in black film containers. I think the weed back then, combined with me being in high school, it all just seemed so new, trippy and just plain care free and happy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 11, 2022)

Hmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> HmmmView attachment 5147966


Looks good rice for me


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> HmmmView attachment 5147966



Barbie's trying to poison you....Or is that a nicotine biscuit you made for her?? Kind of looks like a big shroom!


Nice socks


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

77* at first light
Could be a warm day

Good Mornig People!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2022)

Morning

Just baking now......

Beautiful till later......then rain. Maybe it'll knock off more pollen. My greenhouse was yellow the other day  

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

15 day forecast is the next 15 days over 90* with no rain.
Air you can wear! Dew Point mid 70s. None of that desert dry hot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 12, 2022)

100% chance of a lazy Sunday today. Good AM.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

Black Silk in my Fat Bottom cup
My own Black Triangle x Copper Chem F2 in my Vapor Genie Aluminum.
Grin on me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 15 day forecast is the next 15 days over 90* with no rain.
> Air you can wear! Dew Point mid 70s. None of that desert dry hot.


Once you hit 118-120 the dryness isn't that much of a help.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Black Silk in my Fat Bottom cup
> My own Black Triangle x Copper Chem F2 in my Vapor Genie Aluminum.
> Grin on me


I can not drink Folgers any more  so it for me lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 12, 2022)

Good morning! I have to deal with a malfunctioning grow room air conditioner first thing. It froze up yesterday now it's thawed all over the floor lol. Going to hump a different unit down from the attic and try to get through this heat wave. 4 more weeks and I can shut down for the summer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I quit every morning for like 5 years. Finally one day it took. No tobacco for the last 18 years. Never think about it now.


I quit cold in 2000 - it was a bit of a struggle for the first couple of weeks but now the only time I think of them is when I smell the smoke & I detest it!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

Threw my fucking cigarettes away for good Valentine’s Day 2010. Harder than alcohol to quit, or sugar.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2022)

71 degrees and 77% humidity, it is rare that the humidity is up that much. Delta breeze finally kicked in last night, possible showers in the mountains.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Threw my fucking cigarettes away for good Valentine’s Day 2010. Harder than alcohol to quit, or sugar.


Sugar is my downfall that I would love to give up....I gave up booze and smokes years ago. other than I might have a few drinks a year is all. I put back on 10+ of the pounds that I took off last summer. Late evening snacking is my downfall. 

It's cool here again. I have a little electric heater going in the living room to take the chill off. Been dropping into the 50's at night...A little too cool to keep the windows open, for me!

Frying pan is heating, bacon & eggs sounds good, as does a lazy Sunday!!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 12, 2022)

Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
51 years around the sun yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
> 51 years around the sun yesterday.


Happy birthday!


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
> 51 years around the sun yesterday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2022)

Good
morning beautiful humans. 
wake and bake on a warm sunny California morning. Hope you all have a pleasant day. 
i might be loosing reception here soon so take care and have fun. We r Headed West into the golden mountains of the Central Valley to the Pacific Ocean for a bike ride.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 12, 2022)

Page 4*420*


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
> 51 years around the sun yesterday.


Happy happy birthday


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
> 51 years around the sun yesterday.


Happy Birthday!! 

Mmmmmm, cake.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
> 51 years around the sun yesterday.


Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2022)

Having little cake myself on this lazy Sunday. Right after I cut that freaking tree down!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2022)

Harvest is done. I’m pretty happy and so much frost!

How much do you think it weighs? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest. @Rsawr got it on my last harvest. I’ll post the weight tomorrow. One guess per person.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harvest is done. I’m pretty happy and so much frost!
> 
> How much do think it weighs? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest. @Rsawr got it on my last harvest. I’ll post the weight tomorrow. One guess per person.
> 
> View attachment 5148376


Wow, what a great harvest AND teasing @Jeffislovinlife with your bonfire starter kit.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ooolala! 4oz 22gr.
Great job.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harvest is done. I’m pretty happy and so much frost!
> 
> How much do you think it weighs? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest. @Rsawr got it on my last harvest. I’ll post the weight tomorrow. One guess per person.
> 
> View attachment 5148376


You're hired!.......when can you start?


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harvest is done. I’m pretty happy and so much frost!
> 
> How much do you think it weighs? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest. @Rsawr got it on my last harvest. I’ll post the weight tomorrow. One guess per person.
> 
> View attachment 5148376


6.5 oz.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harvest is done. I’m pretty happy and so much frost!
> 
> How much do you think it weighs? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest. @Rsawr got it on my last harvest. I’ll post the weight tomorrow. One guess per person.
> 
> View attachment 5148376


313 grams
( I'd rather have a joint.)


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 12, 2022)

Woooo hoooo 

Page 4420!! 

We've done 420 4 times in this thread!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2022)

I was attempting to cut down a good size ash at the end of my driveway, that snapped in half during our last snowstorm. I cut a big notch in it, and already had a cable attached to my ATV with my buddy on that. Just ready to make the final cut, and all of a sudden he starts flagging me, pointing up. It was on the tree just above me and started going up when I started cutting. Not sure how I didn't see it. It looks like a sloth, and moved like one, but I know we don't have sloths. No tail. Kind of a masked face. Got to be 20+ pound's.... Not aggressive, just seems scared shitless. I put everything away for the day hoping it will leave. Looks like a little bear almost but a little too small. 

I tried looking it up on the computer, but it's like nothing I have ever seen....Really thinking a bear cub the more I look. Whatever it is, It almost went for a hella ride!! You can see the road is right there, and power lines to the left...It's a little hairy!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy birthday!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was attempting to cut down a good size ash at the end of my driveway, that snapped in half during our last snowstorm. I cut a big notch in it, and already had a cable attached to my ATV with my buddy on that. Just ready to make the final cut, and all of a sudden he starts flagging me, pointing up. It was on the tree just above me and started going up when I started cutting. Not sure how I didn't see it. It looks like a sloth, and moved like one, but I know we don't have sloths. No tail. Kind of a masked face. Got to be 20+ pound's.... Not aggressive, just seems scared shitless. I put everything away for the day hoping it will leave. Looks like a little bear almost but a little too small.
> 
> I tried looking it up on the computer, but it's like nothing I have ever seen....Really thinking a bear cub the more I look. Whatever it is, It almost went for a hella ride!! You can see the road is right there, and power lines to the left...It's a little hairy!!
> 
> View attachment 5148414


Pretty sure that's a porcupine judging by close up inspection of the pic and your description of it's movement.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was attempting to cut down a good size ash at the end of my driveway, that snapped in half during our last snowstorm. I cut a big notch in it, and already had a cable attached to my ATV with my buddy on that. Just ready to make the final cut, and all of a sudden he starts flagging me, pointing up. It was on the tree just above me and started going up when I started cutting. Not sure how I didn't see it. It looks like a sloth, and moved like one, but I know we don't have sloths. No tail. Kind of a masked face. Got to be 20+ pound's.... Not aggressive, just seems scared shitless. I put everything away for the day hoping it will leave. Looks like a little bear almost but a little too small.
> 
> I tried looking it up on the computer, but it's like nothing I have ever seen....Really thinking a bear cub the more I look. Whatever it is, It almost went for a hella ride!! You can see the road is right there, and power lines to the left...It's a little hairy!!
> 
> View attachment 5148414


Could it be a porcupine?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Could it be a porcupine?
> View attachment 5148422


The more I think of it the more sure I am. They climb/move slowly and a bear cub literally jumps up branches like that.
Honestly, were I you & had a dog (or good neighbors with them) I'd probably get rid of it.
I know it sounds callous, but if you've ever seen a dog suffering from a face full of them you'd understand.
Pro tip: Don't google an image of that - it's horrific.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You're hired!.......when can you start?


Lol, still pimpin for trimmers.  Lol
What are you offering for the work?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

97* with 76* dew point, feels like 109*. That dew point is not anything we see much of, especially at that temp.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2022)

Well damn, the welcomed rain has stopped.
I've been sitting in the garage, stoned, thinking I should do something since breakfast.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 12, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Well damn, the welcomed rain has stopped.
> I've been sitting in the garage, stoned, thinking I should do something since breakfast.


Well you can't post in what have I accomplished today then. Then again even nothing can be an accomplishment


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, still pimpin for trimmers.  Lol
> What are you offering for the work? View attachment 5148431
> View attachment 5148430


how good are you?....


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well you can't post in what have I accomplished today then. Then again even nothing can be an accomplishment


Thinking is a challenge in itself for some people...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2022)

She made me chocolates


----------



## manfredo (Jun 12, 2022)

Porcupine makes sense, and one of the few mammals I didn't Google. The legs are too short for a bear cub too. Damn, that thing could have gotten me if it was falling/scared. It probably would have scared me as much as it!!

And yep, I just googled them, and about 99% sure it is a porcupine.

I have seen dogs that got into them, and it is brutal. Hopefully he decides to keep it moving, because that tree has a notch about 2/3rds through the base, and I have another smaller maple already cut that is inter-grown, so they are both ready to come down. Maybe a good storm will roll through and save me some work!

No cooking, Sunday night pizza, being delivered by the roomy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Porcupine makes sense, and one of the few mammals I didn't Google. The legs are too short for a bear cub too. Damn, that thing could have gotten me if it was falling/scared. It probably would have scared me as much as it!!
> 
> And yep, I just googled them, and about 99% sure it is a porcupine.
> 
> ...


Hey, I've eaten Porcupine several times & it ain't bad done in a crock pot w/ veggies.
Skinning can be a bit dicy fyi.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, I've eaten Porcupine several times & it ain't bad done in a crock pot w/ veggies.
> Skinning can be a bit dicy fyi.


No other delicious animals available?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> how good are you?....


What kind of accommodations are you offering this year?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No other delicious animals available?


I've actually had many unconventional animal meats, Porcupine is not my personal favorite but it is palatable as is Beaver (LOL).
When living in interior Alaska we ate Lynx (my favorite of small game), Wolf and a plethora of other critters - I tried most all of them & many became a staple on the table.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What kind of accommodations are you offering this year?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5148529


Ok. What are the housing accommodations like?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've actually had many unconventional animal meats, Porcupine is not my personal favorite but it is palatable as is Beaver (LOL).
> When living in interior Alaska we ate Lynx (my favorite of small game), Wolf and a plethora of other critters - I tried most all of them & many became a staple on the table.


Beaver is my favorite unconventional meat.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> how good are you?....


Skill.level 8 magic 10 I'm guessing.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok. What are the housing accommodations like?


due to covid and current economic situation, each trimmer must bring their own sleeping bag and either sleep out under the stars or in our luxurious 40ft shipping container. We can have water and toilet facilities and since we are so remote and off grid we can provide an occasional mule ride off the property and up the hill a few miles to receive cell service. 


Mule:


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

or there's always the hammock......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2022)

that’s rough. Lol. Is there a holiday inn express close by? What if I picked up the weed , trimmed it and brought it back later. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that’s rough. Lol. Is there a holiday inn express close by? What if I picked up the weed , trimmed it and brought it back later. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2022)

most of the trimmers opt for the shipping container because there's so many bears around. Get drug around by the sleeping bag just one time and it's right into the shipping container....


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 13, 2022)

Good Monday for a Monday.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 13, 2022)

Rain just left.... Now to decide if we can still paint outdoors....
.
.
Oh, Um, Morning!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2022)

Half hour till Sunrise
80*


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lazy here too! Nice day, Baking My Birthday cake in the oven. Hand split pitted Cherry cake (think pound cake texture).
> 51 years around the sun yesterday.


Happy birthday. My little brother is 54 today.

Been trying to get with him before 
today. His wife rides his back when he comes to visit and it’s really hard to drive three hours each way. My mother will be around today and I can’t stand her. If you only knew.

Thinking of going over to Orlando and stay at a water park. Indoor and outdoor water parks.

Happy Monday

Hindu Kush in the Perry bong with my cawfee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Half hour till Sunrise
> 80*


Are you literally my neighbor?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

Morning






80° later......rained all night. Don't think I got much more than a couple hours sleep  

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered C99 live resin, 30% off, whooo hooo!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harvest is done. I’m pretty happy and so much frost!
> 
> How much do you think it weighs? $20 Amazon gift card to whoever is closest. @Rsawr got it on my last harvest. I’ll post the weight tomorrow. One guess per person.
> 
> View attachment 5148376


No more guesses?

Good morning, happy Monday. Feeling like I rounded a corner today. I can breathe through my nose without meds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No more guesses?
> 
> Good morning, happy Monday. Feeling like I rounded a corner today. I can breathe through my nose without meds.


712 grams. Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No more guesses?
> 
> Good morning, happy Monday. Feeling like I rounded a corner today. I can breathe through my nose without meds.


About a #


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No more guesses?
> 
> Good morning, happy Monday. Feeling like I rounded a corner today. I can breathe through my nose without meds.


2lbs


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

C'mon where's @Jeffislovinlife c'mon Jeff guess the weight for @Laughing Grass LOL 

I do love the fire ring!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm hungry


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 13, 2022)

Gone for Cindy


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No more guesses?
> 
> Good morning, happy Monday. Feeling like I rounded a corner today. I can breathe through my nose without meds.


I was wondering how you were feeling! Hopefully you are nearly over it!!

244 grams I'll guess. A lil over a half pound is my guess. 

I might hook my Blumats back up today, and I have clones ready for soil. I also need to mix up some super soil and get that cooking.

I actually have a shit ton of projects and chores, but the motivation of an 80 year old!! 2 doctors appt's this week, and I need to start going to PT again. I blew them off since I had Covid. Like 6+ weeks. 

Happy Monday!!! Going to be a warm week here...Looking about perfect actually....Except for next weekend!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you literally my neighbor?


Not close, just got you air.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2022)

I walk early, not far but fast with ups and downs no flats. Calves been bothering but are getting better fast. Wind and good shade early. Nice but only because it’s windy, windy. 97* again today, looks like.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon where's @Jeffislovinlife c'mon Jeff guess the weight for @Laughing Grass LOL View attachment 5148672
> 
> I do love the fire ring!


 coffee to you all and once again have a great day and a better night Ok ok 4 oz and 20 grams @LaughingGrass lol looking awesome And a very special coffee to you @curious2garden


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

It's supposed to hit 90 today, 97 tomorrow. Used to be such days were rare here. Right now it's thundering dark and raining. Should be a delightful steam bath when the sun comes out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon where's @Jeffislovinlife c'mon Jeff guess the weight for @Laughing Grass LOL View attachment 5148672
> 
> I do love the fire ring!


Me too. I got 300 dollars hail insurance money for my deck heater. I might buy one of those instead.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2022)

We are on slow bake here for the next few days


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

I believe @DarkWeb was the closest.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing.....damn it's hot, we need a break, last 13day all over 100.....sat and sun 104 and 105 repectively.....

soooo...woke up this morning and welcome to day 14, morning high 77F this morning, today's high 102F..

ugh,,,just made a fresh pot...so warm ups coming.....

now to get some breakfast in me.......


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I believe @DarkWeb was the closest.
> 
> View attachment 5148701


What scale is that, as in grams or oz's?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> What scale is that, as in grams or oz's?


It’s in grams the last number is tenths… you can’t see the decimal, sorry

Just a Amazon kitchen scale


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was wondering how you were feeling! Hopefully you are nearly over it!!
> 
> 244 grams I'll guess. A lil over a half pound is my guess.
> 
> ...


Saturday was rough. I spent the entire day in bed, so only one really bad day


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> What scale is that, as in grams or oz's?


I could be wrong but I think the g on the scale means grams... 


Laughing Grass said:


> It’s in grams the last number is tenths… you can’t see the decimal, sorry
> 
> Just a Amazon kitchen scale
> 
> View attachment 5148709


Yup


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I believe @DarkWeb was the closest.
> 
> View attachment 5148701






Laughing Grass said:


> Saturday was rough. I spent the entire day in bed, so only one really bad day


So Sunday was the bad day?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So Sunday was the bad day?


Na I was able to do edibles by the end of the day.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I believe @DarkWeb was the closest.
> 
> View attachment 5148701


I guess my attempt at flattery didn't pay off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I guess my attempt at flattery didn't pay off.


I know right! I didn’t want him to win either. 

Bout a pound… lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know right! I didn’t want him to win either.
> 
> Bout a pound… lol


That's a hell of a haul from 3 small plants!!

Makes me embarrassed to say I got just over 1.5 lbs from 12 plants on my most recent grow...I was expecting over 2 lbs., but the lower stuff is all kind of airy. They looked so healthy too, but it was a combination of negative things, and they were smaller than I usually grow. Was hardly worth my effort!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's a hell of a haul from 3 small plants!!
> 
> Makes me embarrassed to say I got just over 1.5 lbs from 12 plants on my most recent grow...I was expecting over 2 lbs., but the lower stuff is all kind of airy. They looked so healthy too, but it was a combination of negative things, and they were smaller than I usually grow. Was hardly worth my effort!


It was six plants so less embarrassing. They really bulked up the last week or two. I think you started after me and finished before me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was six plants so less embarrassing. They really bulked up the last week or two. I think you started after me and finished before me.


Did you use some kind of new nutrients to boost the buds up?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's a hell of a haul from 3 small plants!!
> 
> Makes me embarrassed to say I got just over 1.5 lbs from 12 plants on my most recent grow...I was expecting over 2 lbs., but the lower stuff is all kind of airy. They looked so healthy too, but it was a combination of negative things, and they were smaller than I usually grow. Was hardly worth my effort!


I got 200ish grams from one plant back in December. Only 7 grams left

Fortunately there have been a few other plants chopped since then...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I guess my attempt at flattery didn't pay off.


So I completely fucked up. You were actually closer than DW. I’ll send you a gift card code. It will take about 15 minutes

Covid brain, I’m sorry.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

That's awesome! I really was highballing that number too lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's awesome! I really was highballing that number too lol.


Pm sent


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you use some kind of new nutrients to boost the buds up?


It's the waiting those last couple weeks. They really bulk up. I've never, ever found anything other than tincture of time that increased my yield.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I completely fucked up. You were actually closer than DW. I’ll send you a gift card code. It will take about 15 minutes
> 
> Covid brain, I’m sorry.


You should just send him a cookie or two too! LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I completely fucked up. You were actually closer than DW. I’ll send you a gift card code. It will take about 15 minutes
> 
> Covid brain, I’m sorry.


Give him mine. I was running out the door when you sent it and thought he was pretty close too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

Baby deer  


The whole shoreline was covered with tadpoles


Did a little hike with the boy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Give him mine. I was running out the door when you sent it and thought he was pretty close too.


I already sent one. It’s all good, pay it forward


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was six plants so less embarrassing. They really bulked up the last week or two. I think you started after me and finished before me.


Pretty sure we flipped at the same time, and harvested the same time too...I did a few plants earlier but then put them on hold. Mine were all in flower 10+ weeks....except for the 2 that I cut earlier. 

I had a bunch of (self inflicted) negatives. They were smaller plants than usual when I flipped, because I was going on vacation....which is why Im did 12 instead of 8. I used 600 watt instead of 1000 like I normally use....also because of vacation and worried about burning the house down while gone. I intended to increase them once back but decided to "wing it". I used the Blumats exclusively and I don't think they got as much liquid as they could/should have, and they didn't get rotated/moved like normal....plus I didn't use any of the additives that I normally do. And the 4 "extras" were in smaller 2G pots, that I was hoping would bring me up to my normal range. 

I'll make sure to give them some extra watering this time, and I have my 1000 watters going. I normally average about 4-6 ounces per plant, and normally grow 8 which usually gives me over 2 -2.5 + pounds. 

It's all good. At least I didn't wind up with powdery mildew of bugs or something nasty like that!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Baby deer
> View attachment 5148753
> Did a little hike with the boy


Found one last spring too, he almost got run over by the tractor pulling a bush hog. When they're that small they won't move from where momma put them unless you actually give em a light kick. I just quit mowing that day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Baby deer
> View attachment 5148753
> 
> The whole shoreline was covered with tadpoles
> ...


Nope, sorry, that's a baby chupacabra and its' spawn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Found one last spring too, he almost got run over by the tractor pulling a bush hog. When they're that small they won't move from where momma put them unless you actually give em a light kick. I just quit mowing that day.
> 
> View attachment 5148906


Mom walked slowly out to the center of the road, stopped and let it cross. About a 1/4 mile back a fairly fresh dead deer was on the side. Big snappers are moving around a lot also. I've seen them basically every day these last two-three weeks.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I could be wrong but I think the g on the scale means grams...
> 
> Yup


Mine is multi function, it shows units I have no idea what they are.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mine is multi function, is shows units I have no idea what they are.


As long as you're consistent then it works (for you).


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mine is multi function, is shows units I have no idea what they are.


Numbers. Pffft. I used to golf with a geometry professor. His scorecards got weird.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mom walked slowly out to the center of the road, stopped and let it cross. About a 1/4 mile back a fairly fresh dead deer was on the side. Big snappers are moving around a lot also. I've seen them basically every day these last two-three weeks.


Snappers as in turtles, or . . . ?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mom walked slowly out to the center of the road, stopped and let it cross. About a 1/4 mile back a fairly fresh dead deer was on the side. Big snappers are moving around a lot also. I've seen them basically every day these last two-three weeks.


Turtles lay eggs across a busy road from wherever they are it appears.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Snappers as in turtles, or . . . ?


They'd definitely latch on if given the opportunity


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They'd definitely latch on if given the opportunity


That the same thing it said when I went fishing what did everyone else go fishing to?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

Happy Tuesday. Strawberry diesel this morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning






No sleep again. 80° later with lots of sun. 
Tacos? Yes. 
How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See above video


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> See above video


Good morning, how's the C99?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Found one last spring too, he almost got run over by the tractor pulling a bush hog. When they're that small they won't move from where momma put them unless you actually give em a light kick. I just quit mowing that day.
> 
> View attachment 5148906


did 15 min back n forth on a county highway. Found a fresh hit fawn dead on the way back. Have heard milk fed young deer have almost white meat so was looking at it, trucker drove by said if you know a taxedermist you might get a bill or two for that... Kinda shook his head at the idea of me harvesting it. I left it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, how's the C99?


Out of stock 

Got GMO Tangi, about 6 of them lol 

Good morning beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Out of stock
> 
> Got GMO Tangi, about 6 of them lol
> 
> Good morning beautiful


I do like the GMO I've grown. It's very nice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> did 15 min back n forth on a county highway. Found a fresh hit fawn dead on the way back. Have heard milk fed young deer have almost white meat so was looking at it, trucker drove by said if you know a taxedermist you might get a bill or two for that... Kinda shook his head at the idea of me harvesting it. I left it.


Man not for breakfast talk!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I do like the GMO I've grown. It's very nice.


You had x Chem didn’t you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Numbers. Pffft. I used to golf with a geometry professor. His scorecards got weird.


Try calculus and integrate your way to the hole


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You had x Chem didn’t you?


Yup Chem 91 with it and it was very good. I have some pure GMO dabs and it's not as good. I should press some of that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

I never heard of Amber Heard before this. Anybody else?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I never heard of Amber Heard before this. Anybody else?


Well sorta, she played Mera in Aquaman. I enjoy the Marvel movies as a brain vacation and have a weakness for red-heads, so she got my attention in that flick but before that no.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Well sorta, she played Mera in Aquaman. I enjoy the Marvel movies as a brain vacation and have a weakness for red-heads, so she got my attention in that flick but before that no.


Miss that movie. That guy gives me the creeps for some reason.
But I loved cartoon Aquaman.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2022)

Ditto on the video


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2022)

SleeSkunk F2 (DNA) in the Arizer Air 
Up type high without white knuckles


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2022)

I am going to try and be ambitious this morning and weed wack a large steep bank in front of my house, about 75' wide and 25' high. You need to be part billy goat to do it. Then I spray it with weed killer in a day or 2 and it's good for the season. I have a brand new 4 gallon backpack sprayer that someone gave me, that will save time over my 1 gallon handheld model...It takes about 5-6 gallons of weed killer to do it.

Went for a 2 mile walk at the park last night. I see the ortho dr. for my hips tomorrow. I imagine he'll want me to go to PT. I really need to get into a daily stretching routine too. 

Looking like a gorgeous day. Perhaps an e-bike ride this afternoon! Heavy T storms tonight they predict.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Pretty sure we flipped at the same time, and harvested the same time too...I did a few plants earlier but then put them on hold. Mine were all in flower 10+ weeks....except for the 2 that I cut earlier.
> 
> I had a bunch of (self inflicted) negatives. They were smaller plants than usual when I flipped, because I was going on vacation....which is why Im did 12 instead of 8. I used 600 watt instead of 1000 like I normally use....also because of vacation and worried about burning the house down while gone. I intended to increase them once back but decided to "wing it". I used the Blumats exclusively and I don't think they got as much liquid as they could/should have, and they didn't get rotated/moved like normal....plus I didn't use any of the additives that I normally do. And the 4 "extras" were in smaller 2G pots, that I was hoping would bring me up to my normal range.
> 
> ...


I do hand water to runoff once a week with blumats. Hopefully the next run is much better for you. What are you running next?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you use some kind of new nutrients to boost the buds up?


Just time like @curious2garden said. I use gh flora trio, no other additives.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2022)

That was my very first harvest… it wasn’t even close to being done. Tasted like crap and barely got you high.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just time like @curious2garden said. I use gh flora trio, no other additives.


Just a little kiss go on love it thanks for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was my very first harvest… it wasn’t even close to being done. Tasted like crap and barely got you high.
> 
> View attachment 5149314


So you were a born natural at it trimming that is lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning everyone......hope all is good, won some money last night, that you GS

woke up this morning to a steamy 78F this morning already sweating.....todays high 99 but it will feel like 102F....ugh i'm tired of this.....

just started a fresh batch....warm up be ready soon

now to get some breakfast in me......yes it's taco tuesday....so what do i have...yes TACO's........bacon and egg.....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do hand water to runoff once a week with blumats. Hopefully the next run is much better for you. What are you running next?


The same variety...Meltdown, Slymer, BB Hashplant, Black Lime Bubba, Lemon Skunk, Lemon diesel....a good variety and I love each one. I lost my GMO strain but have more seeds...That was a good one too.

Got the bank done....3 spools of cord, 2 tanks of gas, and about a 2 quarts of sweat!! In a few days I'll spray it with weedkiller, and it looks good all season. 



Before pic.



And now to shift into slacker mode. After a long shower!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Try calculus and integrate your way to the hole


I think I just did that. Best score of the year. Hottest day of the year.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2022)

Going Slacker on the hill now!
Up potted 4 confirmed female of a Personal Chuck up potted to Folgers containers. 
Planted several Coleus Cuttings with growing roots on Meditation and Chill Back Deck.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm on a roll...Went to the farm store and picked up a bag of potting soil, hit the bank and did another errand, then cut up a few pounds of chicken breast into cubes to marinate...We call them spiedies....The rest of the world calls them shish-ca-bobs.

Bike ride is next on the agenda...I hope. Fighting off a nap!!






https://www.bonappetit.com/story/spiedies-binghamton-new-york-sandwich


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm on a roll...Went to the farm store and picked up a bag of potting soil, hit the bank and did another errand, then cut up a few pounds of chicken breast into cubes to marinate...We call them spiedies....The rest of the world calls them shish-ca-bobs.
> 
> Bike ride is next on the agenda...I hope. Fighting off a nap!!
> 
> ...


Oh my that looks good! Must be lunchtime


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my that looks good! Must be lunchtime


I should have said, that's not my pic.... I had a boring, but good, ham & cheese sandwich today....and the last slice of pineapple upside down cake!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I should have said, that's not my pic.... I had a boring, but good, ham & cheese sandwich today....and the last slice of pineapple upside down cake!!


I'd eat that too!! I'm starving today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I should have said, that's not my pic.... I had a boring, but good, ham & cheese sandwich today....and the last slice of pineapple upside down cake!!


That's kind of mean x2 lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd eat that too!! I'm starving today.


I think you need to go stuff some food down your gullet, I'm very perceptive sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think you need to go stuff some food down your gullet, I'm very perceptive sometimes.


I did. I had some Reynaldo's Puerco Longaniza and a scrambled egg a little bit ago.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Man not for breakfast talk!


I'am almost sorry. Yes it was BAMBI!.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 14, 2022)

Just picked up some Nectar #4 soil today was well as a new bottle of SLF100, ouch the price went up since 2 year ago. 

I haven't had a successful crop since Sept last year. I lost one crop to a security breach, wife's fault. Lost the next one to mold, my fault. Full time corporate weed job meant my personal plants didn't get the attention they once did, and the mold made it obvious that I wasn't paying attention to my home plants anymore. Not to mention the paranoia of possibly bringing home bugs and/molds every single day was wearing on me. There's only so long you can strip down after work and spray your naked self with ISO alcohol, and then walking into the house to then shower, before it takes a toll on your skin and brain.

FFS I hope I can get a decent crop out by August. I miss having a solid plant rotation and not visiting the dispensaries, especially now that I've personally seen just how nasty the weed they grow is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I should have said, that's not my pic.... I had a boring, but good, ham & cheese sandwich today....and the last slice of pineapple upside down cake!!


I had my ham with swiss today too  

But damn I want a spiedie or three


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Just picked up some Nectar #4 soil today was well as a new bottle of SLF100, ouch the price went up since 2 year ago.
> 
> I haven't had a successful crop since Sept last year. I lost one crop to a security breach, wife's fault. Lost the next one to mold, my fault. Full time corporate weed job meant my personal plants didn't get the attention they once did, and the mold made it obvious that I wasn't paying attention to my home plants anymore. Not to mention the paranoia of possibly bringing home bugs and/molds every single day was wearing on me. There's only so long you can strip down after work and spray your naked self with ISO alcohol, and then walking into the house to then shower, before it takes a toll on your skin and brain.
> 
> FFS I hope I can get a decent crop out by August. I miss having a solid plant rotation and not visiting the dispensaries, especially now that I've personally seen just how nasty the weed they grow is.


I hear that. The last few......two years have sucked for me and growing too. But I haven't had to strip yet......hope the neighbors don't mind 
































Penis


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm going to have to remember to bring a jacket to cover this sign if I want to sit down.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had my ham with swiss today too
> 
> But damn I want a spiedie or three


Dude ive told you i would lend you my banana hamock. Dont need three. Might not fit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I should have said, that's not my pic.... I had a boring, but good, ham & cheese sandwich today....and the last slice of pineapple upside down cake!!


I had a halibut salad sandwich (with the required sweet pickle chunks) and a glass of milk for brunch. Man, I love that stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 15, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

So @DarkWeb how is the river by your house?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

Morning






80° later. Another beautiful day. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So @DarkWeb how is the river by your house?


I may be the only one not melting in the country. High 70°s low 80°s with low humidity......perfect weather.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2022)

We have been hot but windy, we will lose that and looks like 15 days of very humid mostly 96* to 98*. Upper 70s or 80* at night. All about 10* above 30 Av.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> We have been hot but windy, we will lose that and looks like 15 days of very humid mostly 96* to 98*. Upper 70s or 80* at night. All about 10* above 30 Av.


We must be Neighbors


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2022)

36* North


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

Good morning! Coffee in, sun peeking over the horizon, sneakers laced time to run.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! Coffee in, sun peeking over the horizon, sneakers laced time to run.


have a good run

Good morning last day of quarantine. Most boring five days of my life


----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I may be the only one not melting in the country. High 70°s low 80°s with low humidity......perfect weather.


Same here...I was just reading the paper, hearing about the heat wave....It is perfect here!

We deserve it after the long winter we had!!!

I'm going to start my day by lugging the old soil up and out, for renewal.

Orthopedic doctor this afternoon...Well his PA actually. Apparently I don't rate high enough to see an actual doctor. Not sure why I even bother going.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2022)

A very brave chipmunk has been teasing him for days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A very brave chipmunk has been teasing him for days.
> 
> View attachment 5149699


i have rabbits down here that do it to Charlie....makes him go nutz


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

Morning everyone....yeah it's gonna be another hot one.....looks like the main part of the dome is heading a little north now.....

woke up this morning to a 80F and humid like a MF, high today 99F but it will feel like 102F, thank god for a heafty breeze from the south......

just made a fresh pot...so coffee is ready

now to get some breakfast in me.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i have rabbits down here that do it to Charlie....makes him go nutz


Them darn rascally rabbits throw in some cats and you have it. Odin wants to play but don't ask me how he see them lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Them darn rascally rabbits throw in some cats and you have it. Odin wants to play but don't ask me how he see them lolView attachment 5149708


there are a couple of kitties around but i don't think they do much against the rabbit population.....but those pesky rabbits always tease Charlie almost get close to him sometimes just out of reach......i let him loose one time, it didn't end so well.....he went for the rabbit so intent, rabbit just sat there, bout the time Charlie is on it, boof there goes the rabbit, big cloud of dust and dirt, Charlie didn't make it in time, he stand up looks at me like "i ment to do that".....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there are a couple of kitties around but i don't think they do much against the rabbit population.....but those pesky rabbits always tease Charlie almost get close to him sometimes just out of reach......i let him loose one time, it didn't end so well.....he went for the rabbit so intent, rabbit just sat there, bout the time Charlie is on it, boof there goes the rabbit, big cloud of dust and dirt, Charlie didn't make it in time, he stand up looks at me like "i ment to do that".....


I used to tell Odin he could not catch rabbits after he ran into the fence twice headlong even but he now has 1 adult that he bit to hard it didn't make it and 2 babies that got slimed but unharmed now he has his sites set on the neighbor's cat


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A very brave chipmunk has been teasing him for days.
> 
> View attachment 5149699


Our Beagle's nemesis is a grey squirrel that has come very close to his demise several times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I used to tell Odin he could not catch rabbits after he ran into the fence twice headlong even but he now has 1 adult that he bit to hard it didn't make it and 2 babies that got slimed but unharmed now he has his sites set on the neighbor's cat


eh Charlie doesn't have a problem with cats since he was raised with them in his early years....but Rabbits eh no.....seems like they're motal enemies now....funny than hell to watch too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our Beagle's nemesis is a grey squirrel that has come very close to his demise several times.View attachment 5149719


caption" Get down here you little SOB"


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)

If it moves in the yard Roxy is all over it. She lizard hunts constantly and I have to keep her out of the veggie garden to protect them. The tomatoes need to hurry up and ripen, I need some BLTs.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> If it moves in the yard Roxy is all over it. She lizard hunts constantly and I have to keep her out of the veggie garden to protect them. The tomatoes need to hurry up and ripen, I need some BLTs.
> Mornin.


i had those last night with some fresh tomatoes....yum......lost my 2 cherry tomatoes to the heat, the other 2, which are large are still going...surprisingly..

Mornin Raratt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our Beagle's nemesis is a grey squirrel that has come very close to his demise several times.View attachment 5149719


Cute! Mine barks and charges at the squirrels. He wants to chase them I’m sure. With the chimpmunks he’s silent and still until he pounces. Hasn’t gotten close to catching one.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 15, 2022)

Good morning! Someone just took 2 rapidtests and they both came out positive. She's going back to bed. Thought she had the usual chronic sinus infection coupled with seasonal allergies, got a script for doxycycline which doesn't work that well. Then she went to Boston last week and burned the candle at both ends.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! Someone just took 2 rapidtests and they both came out positive. She's going back to bed. Thought she had the usual chronic sinus infection coupled with seasonal allergies, got a script for doxycycline which doesn't work that well. Then she went to Boston last week and burned the candle at both ends.


hope she gets better, mate, prayers


----------



## DCcan (Jun 15, 2022)

Back from my hiking trip along the coast, now I got to get high and unpack.
What an amazing place.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 15, 2022)

Blueberry meadow on top the cliff


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Back from my hiking trip along the coast, now I got to get high and unpack.
> What an amazing place.
> 
> View attachment 5149784


Did you go down to that little rocky beach? It looks so tranquil.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did you go down to that little rocky beach? It looks so tranquil.


Not that one or several other, there's 60 ft drops to those.
These one's were accesible.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Not that one or several other, there's 60 ft drops to those.
> These one's were accesible.
> View attachment 5149799
> View attachment 5149801
> View attachment 5149803


I can see myself sitting on the end of that rock with a fishing pole.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 15, 2022)

Camp and rainy day food.
Anywhere there's a picture of a rock, I got stoned there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

There's a mountain unicycle at the shop.......I plan on riding it tomorrow 







A tricked out version of something like this


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's a mountain unicycle at the shop.......I plan on riding it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shock absorber. Good luck.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's a mountain unicycle at the shop.......I plan on riding it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's a mountain unicycle at the shop.......I plan on riding it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was should have posted be here just do it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

Just got back home brain is melting I need to cool down before I try to give anybody any shit lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No shock absorber. Good luck.


You stand on the pedals just like a bike on rough stuff. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do it!


We had one a long time ago. Nothing like the one in the shop. But I can ride (at the time lol) I bet if I had an hour on it I'd be able to do some fun stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

Awwl the weatherman just said we have storms coming in this evening bye-bye humidity


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back home brain is melting I need to cool down before I try to give anybody any shit lol


Don't feel too bad. I just finished a cup of coffee after taking my dog to the dentist in Los Angeles. I'm trying to decide how amoral I would be by having a glass of wine now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You stand on the pedals just like a bike on rough stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> We had one a long time ago. Nothing like the one in the shop. But I can ride (at the time lol) I bet if I had an hour on it I'd be able to do some fun stuff.


And not just a here hold my beer moment lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't feel too bad. I just finished a cup of coffee after taking my dog to the dentist in Los Angeles. I'm trying to decide how amoral I would be by having a glass of wine now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't feel too bad. I just finished a cup of coffee after taking my dog to the dentist in Los Angeles. I'm trying to decide how amoral I would be by having a glass of wine now.


Just checked a dragon pocket watch and it says you're golden


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You stand on the pedals just like a bike on rough stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> We had one a long time ago. Nothing like the one in the shop. But I can ride (at the time lol) I bet if I had an hour on it I'd be able to do some fun stuff.


Just don't start juggling


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And not just a here hold my beer moment lol


I "used to" be able to hop up and down stairs. Not always well, but I was better than most who tried at the time lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just checked a dragon pocket watch and it says you're goldenView attachment 5149957


Tell me no details, I'm going in.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I "used to" be able to hop up and down stairs. Not always well, but I was better than most who tried at the time lol


I can hop up and down stairs. I do it all the type with the pack so I don't step on one of the little shits.














Oh wait, you mean on that insane contraption, nope nope nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I can hop up and down stairs. I do it all the type with the pack so I don't step on one of the little shits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should probably bring a helmet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I "used to" be able to hop up and down stairs. Not always well, but I was better than most who tried at the time lol


I can stay up on one that's all I'm claiming and it had better be on a flat surface lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should probably bring a helmet


Bubble wrap bodysuit my head's last thing I'd worry about


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can stay up on one that's all I'm claiming and it had better be on a flat surface lol


Not easy, I remember me and two friends.....all summer......get stoned and try to ride it. It was fun lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should probably bring a helmet


Shin guards, elbow guards, chest protector you're not as young as you think


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shin guards, elbow guards, chest protector you're not as young as you think


I still bounce well.........I've practiced


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still bounce well.........I've practiced


Donut pillow Next Level genius that is lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You stand on the pedals just like a bike on rough stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> We had one a long time ago. Nothing like the one in the shop. But I can ride (at the time lol) I bet if I had an hour on it I'd be able to do some fun stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2022)

Saw the ortho dr..... xrays showed that nothing looks/seems loose in my hips, but it did show a "partial fusion of the bilateral SI joints". That doesn't sound too good to me, but what do I know!

CT scan next up, they have no clue what the problem is...If they don't see anything there, PT it is, til they either break me or fix me.

Got a good afternoon nap in!! A nice warm 82f at 8 pm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Saw the ortho dr..... xrays showed that nothing looks/seems loose in my hips, but it did show a "partial fusion of the bilateral SI joints". That doesn't sound too good to me, but what do I know!
> 
> CT scan next up, they have no clue what the problem is...If they don't see anything there, PT it is, til they either break me or fix me.
> 
> Got a good afternoon nap in!! A nice warm 82f at 8 pm.


A little dab will do ya!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Saw the ortho dr..... xrays showed that nothing looks/seems loose in my hips, but it did show a "*partial fusion of the bilateral SI joints*". That doesn't sound too good to me, but what do I know!
> 
> CT scan next up, they have no clue what the problem is...If they don't see anything there, PT it is, til they either break me or fix me.
> 
> Got a good afternoon nap in!! A nice warm 82f at 8 pm.


Reduced mobility r/t to failing THA, sorry


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 15, 2022)

Good morning again. Back for my third wake n bake.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should probably bring a helmet


A helmet? Hmm. I figured some beer and someone to hold said beer.

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2022)

Yuppers it is that time again


----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Reduced mobility r/t to failing THA, sorry


There's no visual sign of them failing yet, although at least they are looking into it further with a CT scan. I asked them to asperate my hips for a sample, but he said they will get a good idea from a CT scan. Xrays don't show squat, as everyone knows...unless it's something drastic. 

They actually both hurt, and have for years, but now they is some kind of weird impingement only in one direction in the right hip, and I can only lift my right leg about 6" when laying down....That is the older of the 2 also.

Really need to upgrade my insurance from an HMO to a PPO....They are too conservative with the HMO and I am too limited.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 16, 2022)

I was not late for 420 this AM. G'mornin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There's no visual sign of them failing yet, although at least they are looking into it further with a CT scan. I asked them to asperate my hips for a sample, but he said they will get a good idea from a CT scan. Xrays don't show squat, as everyone knows...unless it's something drastic.
> 
> *They actually both hurt, and have for years, but now they is some kind of weird impingement only in one direction in the right hip, and I can only lift my right leg about 6" when laying down*....That is the older of the 2 also.
> 
> Really need to upgrade my insurance from an HMO to a PPO....They are too conservative with the HMO and I am too limited.


^^^ that


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I was not late for 420 this AM. G'mornin


13 more minutes  I'm early


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2022)

Good morning, ok I forgot and now I'm late!! I did buy an actual dog hair dryer as my excuse for losing time.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning, had to spray my outdoor plants. Had aphids, sapsuckers and caterpillar on one...bugs hatched apparently.
Something chomped all the flowers off my marigolds too. That might have been a dog getting revenge for getting left behind on vacation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning happy Thursday


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning happy Thursday
> 
> View attachment 5150210


Yes, but are you Covid free?? Good time to go visit anyone you don't really like.  I tested positive for 3 weeks.....But I was out and about too, so I don't blame you!! Enjoy your freedom!!

Pain management for me this a.m. I have McDonalds on my mind on the way there....2 for $5 Egg McMuffins


----------



## DCcan (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm ready for a nap alreaddy, I'm exhausted and sore still.
Gotta unpack, stretch and ajust back to urban life, then laundry, but that nap is too tempting!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 16, 2022)

Ugh, child is at her grandmother's place until tomorrow. So this morning at 7:30am she sent me this...






So my phone starts going off, and I pull myself out of an RSO coma to try, drop my glasses under the bed, and then blindly try and figure out what the hell that rat is doing and why it's so important at 7:30 am.

Kid knows her old man is nocturnal and has two modes before 9am, burp and growl, she hates me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes, but are you Covid free?? Good time to go visit anyone you don't really like.  I tested positive for 3 weeks.....But I was out and about too, so I don't blame you!! Enjoy your freedom!!
> 
> Pain management for me this a.m. I have McDonalds on my mind on the way there....2 for $5 Egg McMuffins


Lets find out together. I cancelled my mom coming down this weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

More faint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> More faint.
> 
> View attachment 5150235


How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone feeling?


I’m back to normal. Rosanna’s mom is almost better. Her energy is still sapped.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 16, 2022)

Good morning beautiful 
Getting in my brother’s pool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful View attachment 5150250
> Getting in my brother’s pool


I’m there with you… not in the pool. 

Having a good time?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

We are not far off from you


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 16, 2022)

Surprisingly low on the humidity today. Last month it felt like I was swimming all day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

Mother Nature put on a hell of a light show last night and we figured out that Odin is not afraid of thunder it's the lightning he don't like


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone feeling?


I'm fine. The other half is soldiering on through covid gearing up for a zoom meeting. She seems a little better today. I hope I'm ornery enough to not get it. I should get my second booster now lol.

My roofing contractor instructed me to mow the lawn tight today so his magnet sweepers can get all the nails tomorrow. Gotta disconnect and move all my blumat plants off the deck and seal up my grow room. No lights or fans tomorrow lol

Time to squish!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning....enough of dismantling cars for the time being....it's freaking hot...sheesh

woke up this morning to a decent one low humidity and a 78F....now the humidity is coming back up and it will be 100F again, with the dew point 103F

already had breakfast, been dismantling cars all morning, got a 68 done...started on a 72SB, but i'm stopping..... that heat


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Seems like everyone is going into the heat wave.....and this freaking Sarahian Dust doesn't help....at all


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m back to normal. Rosanna’s mom is almost better. Her energy is still sapped.


That was me...week 2 I had zero energy....and then I found out my blood oxygen was at 85, but it did bounce right back about the end of the 2nd week.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mother Nature put on a hell of a light show last night and we figured out that Odin is not afraid of thunder it's the lightning he don't like


Same here...Really intense long thunderstorms last night, with torrential downpours, Woke me up about 10 times I think. No damage fortunately.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2022)

Saw the pm dr. this morning. Told him about my partially fused SI joints, He wants to inject them again next month, and if no relief he thinks I should have them permanently fused. I have been reading up on it....It is minimally invasive at least. My back has gotten so bad that it stops me from doing much.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm not melting.........70° here. A little more humid compared to the last few days but still very nice. Sucks everyone is having the heat. Stay cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not melting.........70° here. A little more humid compared to the last few days but still very nice. Sucks everyone is having the heat. Stay cool.


trying to..i'm in the a/c now...tad bit warm back in the back....sheesh

feel like going home and taking a second shower....


----------



## DCcan (Jun 16, 2022)

We still haven't had the the summer bubble of hot air move in and stay.
Seems like it's late this year


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was me...week 2 I had zero energy....and then I found out my blood oxygen was at 85, but it did bounce right back about the end of the 2nd week.


Bummer, she goes home in two weeks.  they got a lot of touristy shit in during the first two weeks. We have a blood oxygen meter, she never got below the high 90’s


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/vdlp3y


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

Damn it! Now I want a unicycle lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

One down.......

147g 

One jar is light because I smoked it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 16, 2022)

Phew


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Phew
> View attachment 5150410


little steamy i would say.....add nother 6 degrees to that, and that's where we are....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> little steamy i would say.....add nother 6 degrees to that, and that's where we are....


Damn, I don't know how you do it! You get the heat AND the humidity!! 

I guess it's like the opposite of us. We hide in the heat all winter, and you hide in the AC all summer.

I am seriously thinking I do not want to spend another winter here (but I been saying that for years! ). Not much at all holding me here any more.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One down.......
> View attachment 5150407
> 147g
> 
> One jar is light because I smoked it


Looks nice and chunky! But the true test....How does it press? 

Speaking of, I need to fire my press up. I did the last dabs last night. It's part of my new bedtime lineup, and I have been sleeping pretty good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I don't know how you do it! You get the heat AND the humidity!!
> 
> I guess it's like the opposite of us. We hide in the heat all winter, and you hide in the AC all summer.
> 
> I am seriously thinking I do not want to spend another winter here (but I been saying that for years! ). Not much at all holding me here any more.


very carefully.......u see i live about 2 hr from the coast line that's why we get the humidity the south winds off the coast bring it in........and when it's like this a good shade tree helps if you need to be outside, i usually limit myself outside during the day times. For me it's always good to have hobbies....and i usually don't pop my head out till after 6pm that when it start cooling off....by 8 the sun is down...and sometimes it's not bad to be outside doing odds and ends that need to be done......plus a small wade pool helps, actually any pool helps when it's like this.....

there are some nice properties up for sale .....js.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks nice and chunky! But the true test....How does it press?
> 
> Speaking of, I need to fire my press up. I did the last dabs last night. It's part of my new bedtime lineup, and I have been sleeping pretty good.


The jars with "M" where machine cut with that pos trimmer. That was pressed into this.



I didn't make it into bubble, just pressed in a 90m bag.

I now have a bunch of trim and more coming. I end up throwing a bunch of decent buds that used to get smoked, into "trim" now. I'll use that for bubble and press that soon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 16, 2022)

Hindu Kush and Perry Mason. That drive is 3 hrs each way or I’d definitely go more. I’m thinking it was about $40 each way but made up for it.
How many grams of crumble fit in a jelly jar?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hindu Kush and Perry Mason. That drive is 3 hrs each way or I’d definitely go more. I’m thinking it was about $40 each way but made up for it.
> How many grams of crumble fit in a jelly jar?


How big is the jelly jar


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How big is the jelly jar


Good point I don’t know exactly lol
Got the mrs a new pipe yesterday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How big is the jelly jar


$500 big


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good point I don’t know exactly lol
> Got the mrs a new pipe yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5150447View attachment 5150448View attachment 5150447View attachment 5150448


That's gonna look sweet


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 16, 2022)

Passing out fellow tribe members. I forgot I’ve been doing shrooms all day too.
Sleep well


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Passing out fellow tribe members. I forgot I’ve been doing shrooms all day too.
> Sleep well


Lucky


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good point I don’t know exactly lol
> Got the mrs a new pipe yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5150447View attachment 5150448View attachment 5150447View attachment 5150448


 WOO HOO! Virgin glass!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One down.......
> View attachment 5150407
> 147g
> 
> One jar is light because I smoked it


Very nice!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

A little fire for all


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2022)

Just got back from ER. Wife fell in driveway and cut an artery in her hand. I’m gonna have double duty for a few days here on the Hill.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just got back from ER. Wife fell in driveway and cut an artery in her hand. I’m gonna have double duty for a few days here on the Hill.


Sorry to here that hopefully it will get better soon


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 17, 2022)

It's Friday! Good AM!

Even when you work from home & you'll probably work all weekend, Fridays still feel good.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 17, 2022)

..........It*'s Friday..........*


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

Morning






80° and humid today. Then tomorrow's high is under 60°  

Happy Friday!

How's it goin?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 17, 2022)

Heat advisory. Very hot outside. Stay indoors and get high.

Currently 80, feels like 85, high of 94 that feels like 107


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday.

*



*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just got back from ER. Wife fell in driveway and cut an artery in her hand. I’m gonna have double duty for a few days here on the Hill.


Ouch! Hope she feels better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Give him mine. I was running out the door when you sent it and thought he was pretty close too.


You should let me pick what you buy with it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should let me pick what you buy with it


Do you want a unicycle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you want a unicycle?


Lol I'd pick something fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I'd pick something fun.


They are fun

I'm riding it again today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They are fun
> 
> I'm riding it again today


Fun for me? You have to take some video.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm trying to convince the crew to go ride the swan boats today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

I think I’m gonna get all set up with a wheelchair lift on the truck today! I cannot wait!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’m gonna get all set up with a wheelchair lift on the truck today! I cannot wait!View attachment 5150623


This has been a long time coming. How are you doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I’m gonna get all set up with a wheelchair lift on the truck today! I cannot wait!View attachment 5150623


Are you thinking one of the Boom lift or one of the tailgate lift


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hindu Kush and Perry Mason. That drive is 3 hrs each way or I’d definitely go more. I’m thinking it was about $40 each way but made up for it.
> How many grams of crumble fit in a jelly jar?


x ounces x 30 grams


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just got back from ER. Wife fell in driveway and cut an artery in her hand. I’m gonna have double duty for a few days here on the Hill.


Ouch, hope she heals quickly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying to convince the crew to go ride the swan boats today.
> 
> View attachment 5150610


OH I'd do that!! But by that I mean a blanket and a bottle of wine while I chilled, drank and napped while you guys over exerted yourselves.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OH I'd do that!! But by that I mean a blanket and a bottle of wine while I chilled, drank and napped while you guys over exerted yourselves.


No dabs?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you thinking one of the Boom lift or one of the tailgate lift


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5150630


You’re going to need a helmet sitting back there.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No dabs?


Joints


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's all been doing lately......i see Paul got some hefty tread going on......

woke up this morning to a not so humid morning...still was 78 though......high today, yeah you guessed it...it will be a 100 again.......

just made a fresh pot....

now to get some breakfast in me..........


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This has been a long time coming. How are you doing?


Actually smacked the shit out of my elbow yesterday on a heavy tile corner in his shower. Not gonna lie, I cried lol…
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Actually smacked the shit out of my elbow yesterday on a heavy tile corner in his shower. Not gonna lie, I cried lol…
> Thanks for asking.


On your bum arm? Ouch  are you feeling okay today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Joints


I can just see it! Ma'am no smoking on the Swans, while you're flipping him off... joint in one hand cocktail in the other.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On your bum arm? Ouch  are you feeling okay today?


It’s stiff and swollen some but whatchagonnado? Doesn’t help driving 6 hours. I’m ok, I had a good time with my brother 
I know. I just judged myself into a nap


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can just see it! Ma'am no smoking on the Swans, while you're flipping him off... joint in one hand cocktail in the other.
> 
> View attachment 5150637


Nope, I wouldn't be on the swan. I'd be under the tree with my blankie, a joint and a chilled glass of wine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

Roll another one just like the other one…


----------



## manfredo (Jun 17, 2022)

Another beautiful day here, highs around 80, but then a chilly weekend with highs around 60. And that's Ok as I have a few yard projects to get done. It has been a weird summer though. I think I turned my AC on twice so far.

I have seen those swan boats somewhere else....

Slept in this morning. It is official....6 dabs before bed is too many. Time to get my butt in gear!!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, hope she heals quickly.


She is sleeping with our wiener dogs, got some good care. She will be fine, thanks!
I think I just found the rock that cut her. A piece of chert that was imbedded in clay with a serrated edge pointed up. Razor sharp on exposed edge and blood smeared on both sides, first blood of a lot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> She is sleeping with our wiener dogs, got some good care. She will be fine, thanks!
> I think I just found the rock that cut her. A piece of chert that was imbedded in clay with a serrated edge pointed up. Razor sharp on exposed edge and blood smeared on both sides, first blood of a lot.


Damn sharp stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> She is sleeping with our wiener dogs, got some good care. She will be fine, thanks!
> I think I just found the rock that cut her. A piece of chert that was imbedded in clay with a serrated edge pointed up. Razor sharp on exposed edge and blood smeared on both sides, first blood of a lot.


Good you found it! Wiener dogs will keep her safe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good you found it! Wiener dogs will keep her safe


Or wiener cats


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

Nap time y’all


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Another beautiful day here, highs around 80, but then a chilly weekend with highs around 60. And that's Ok as I have a few yard projects to get done. It has been a weird summer though. I think I turned my AC on twice so far.
> 
> I have seen those swan boats somewhere else....
> 
> Slept in this morning. It is official....6 dabs before bed is too many. Time to get my butt in gear!!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2022)

We’ve had a string of 77* to 80* temps at night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

Living on the edge


----------



## manfredo (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Living on the edge
> 
> View attachment 5150725


Damn girl, you been doing some cruising! 7500 km already?!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn sharp stuff


It'll do I you don't have any obsidian handy


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

Sitting in the deep back yard watching the roofers because there is nothing else better to do. I really want this guys hat and wonder which country it's from. Guessing Guatemala.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sitting in the deep back yard watching the roofers because there is nothing else better to do. I really want this guys hat and wonder which country it's from. Guessing Guatemala.View attachment 5150731


Southern California in pretty much every grocery store but especially Vallarta.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Southern California in pretty much every grocery store but especially Vallarta.


I figured it was a migrant worker staple. Roofing, crop picking. I want one for my melanoma prone wife.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I figured it was a migrant worker staple. Roofing, crop picking. I want one for my melanoma prone wife.


He could be hitting the vaporizer under there and no one would even know


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Southern California in pretty much every grocery store but especially Vallarta.


Double Weaved Hard Shell Shade Hat Large Fit Wide Brim Straw Hat Tan https://a.co/d/93sXTuc


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn girl, you been doing some cruising! 7500 km already?!!


It’s been all over Ontario and part of Quebec the past few weeks. Way better on gas than the Volvo and it doesn’t need premium.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I figured it was a migrant worker staple. Roofing, crop picking. I want one for my melanoma prone wife.


How is your wife feeling? You still clear?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is your wife feeling? You still clear?


Right now she seems on the upturn. Right now I feel okay.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Right now she seems on the upturn. Right now I feel okay.


Good to hear. Did she get stitches?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

Time check


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good to hear. Did she get stitches?


Covid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Right now she seems on the upturn. Right now I feel okay.


Awesome. Hopefully you can dodge it altogether.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good to hear. Did she get stitches?


@hillbill’s wife took the spill and cut herself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @hillbill’s wife took the spill and cut herself.


That's right. Thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 17, 2022)

BACK IN THE HOUSE!!!
BACK IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2022)

74 here today, add 30 degrees for at least one day next week.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

Morning beautiful


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Not that one or several other, there's 60 ft drops to those.
> These one's were accesible.
> View attachment 5149799
> View attachment 5149801
> View attachment 5149803


Downeast? 


DCcan said:


> Camp and rainy day food.
> Anywhere there's a picture of a rock, I got stoned there...
> View attachment 5149839View attachment 5149840
> View attachment 5149841View attachment 5149842


How much did the lobster roll cost you? Boat price isn't crazy but price seems up in restaurants.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning beautiful


Good morning! Is the lift on?


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Downeast?
> 
> How much did the lobster roll cost you? Boat price isn't crazy but price seems up in restaurants.


The area south of Lubec at Quoddy Head, Boot Head, and Cutler Coast.
The trails in are a mix of everything going in but always roots, peat and rocks.


Rolls are running $20+ right now, seems like they are not going down with the seasonal supply. No more $12 rolls that I can find.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! Is the lift on?


Didn’t get the truck back until 6


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Didn’t get the truck back until 6


Is that a trailer hitch mount? I think you said before, but I'm short on coffee.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is that a trailer hitch mount? I think you said before, but I'm short on coffee.


Looked just like that to me, but I'm very high right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2022)

June in the Mojave Desert and I just had to come back in because it's too cold to run and I'm not going back upstairs to try and find my winter gear as high as I am. So I wait for the sun to warm this shit up, sigh. I hate having my dish moved.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm guessing my "porch ramp-jump into the pickup" idea never made it thru the comittee?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

Morning





Actually that's much later than I thought I'd get. I was up but went back to sleep. 

If you've ever head one of these you know why I'm up. 





At least they didn't start till 8 today. 5am the other days, I think someone went up and said something  

How's everyone doin?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

Yep, 2 inch.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The area south of Lubec at Quoddy Head, Boot Head, and Cutler Coast.
> The trails in are a mix of everything going in but always roots, peat and rocks.
> View attachment 5150992View attachment 5150993
> 
> Rolls are running $20+ right now, seems like they are not going down with the seasonal supply. No more $12 rolls that I can find.


Looks like home. 
Yeah, even though lobster is already marked up in restaurants on good years, with food costs climbing, rolls (all lobster meat) will be ridiculous this summer. Last I heard, boat price on hard shells was around $8/lb, $6 for soft, which are sparse and junk anyways. I don't bother with the first wave of soft shells.

If you ever find yourself in the Milbridge area, check out Vasquez's if you havent already. Killer authentic Mexican food.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Right now she seems on the upturn. Right now I feel okay.


And now I feel really terrible lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

Deer romping around in the pond again this morning. They’re a cute pair.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Looks like home.
> Yeah, even though lobster is already marked up in restaurants on good years, with food costs climbing, rolls (all lobster meat) will be ridiculous this summer. Last I heard, boat price on hard shells was around $8/lb, $6 for soft, which are sparse and junk anyways. I don't bother with the first wave of soft shells.
> 
> *If you ever find yourself in the Milbridge area, check out Vasquez's if you havent already. Killer authentic Mexican food.*


I stopped there twice last year, that place got a write up in NYT food. I used to eat at their old food truck for the blueberry workers, like 20 yrs ago.
It's awesome food and there's another taco place that opened a bit south, where their food truck used to park. Haven't tried that yet, on my list.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

I'd love to see Maine. Might fall in love and stay lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

Snow tonight?


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow tonight?


I got some hail last week, almost screamed and bit something when I thought it was slush coming down, definitely some snarling.
Guess hail doesn't count.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow tonight?


It could be but


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It could be but


That song usually runs thru my head around day 3 of rain, I start thinking of a garage sale.
Don't need half the crap except to keep warm and dry.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got some hail last week, almost screamed and bit something when I thought it was slush coming down, definitely some snarling.
> Guess hail doesn't count.


Possible wet flakes at higher peaks in the greens and whites. Definitely has an early April chill outside.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Possible wet flakes at higher peaks in the greens and whites. Definitely has an early April chill outside.


Pamola is angry lately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Pamola is angry lately.


We need to make a sacrifice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

On the upswing, I’m staying inside. Perry Mason on the roku in the bedroom so I’ve gotta be in the extra cold room


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

Supposed to break records today in Tampa and Orlando. Triple digits all over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Supposed to break records today in Tampa and Orlando. Triple digits all over.


It's 54°.........I blew my smoke up the mountain hope that works


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 18, 2022)

Thankful for the breeze off the gulf. But that’s where the squall lines start many times.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We need to make a sacrifice.


My wife usually suggests it's me, she knows Pamola hates me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We need to make a sacrifice.


Good luck with that finding a virgin thing y'all do.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 18, 2022)

Slept in this morning. Lazy, rainy day around my house today


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good luck with that finding a virgin thing y'all do.


No need for virgin's....bacon and weed


----------



## bk78 (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> bacon and weed



Marry me


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

__





Pomola, the Wind Bird (Pamola, Pamole, Bemola, Bmola)


Information and legends about the Native American mythological figure Pomola, Pamola, or Bemola, the legendary wind bird spirit of Mount Katahdin.



www.native-languages.org







Pamola, A Penobscot Legend


.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

Good morning happy Saturday. Took two chocolates and had an 11 hour nap. 

The raccoons destroyed my bird feeder last night. Fuckin pigs, I thought we were friends


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Possible wet flakes at higher peaks in the greens and whites. Definitely has an early April chill outside.


Yeah I am glad I closed all my windows last night. It's 54f out currently, and going into the 40's tonight.

About to head to the dungeon and plant some clones into starter soil....then out to the garage to mix the next batch of super soil...The final ingredient was just delivered, 30 pounds of earthworm castings. Good shit, literally!!  Went with seabird guano this time round....the price of bat guano skyrocketed. 

I would like to build a huge version of a cement mixer....Or find some young friend with a strong back. A bobcat would do just fine!!




When I was a kid, about 19, I use to make a "killing" every Spring and Fall. I lived next to a huge dairy farm, and I owned a single axle dump truck. I'd put an ad in the newspaper for manure, for gardens, and sell it for $75 a load. The farmer charged me $5 a load for use of his Bobcat and the manure. Made good money for a kid riding around, back when the minimum wage was about $3 a hour

OK, I am sufficiently stoned for the planting of de clones!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

I love when we can open the house up during the day in June. Only supposed to make it to 78 today. Unfortunately it won't last long...



Mornin.




























































Vaginis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Saturday. Took two chocolates and had an 11 hour nap.
> 
> The raccoons destroyed my bird feeder last night. Fuckin pigs, I thought we were friends
> 
> View attachment 5151070


Get a second one and fill it with popcorn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get a second one and fill it with popcorn


Lol Bought a new one. It’s spring loaded so if a squirrel or really fat bird lands on it, it closes the feed spots. I’m gonna put a zip tie on so the raccoons can’t push it off the hook


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Bought a new one. It’s spring loaded so if a squirrel or really fat bird lands on it, it closes the feed spots. I’m gonna put a zip tie on so the raccoons can’t push it off the hook
> 
> View attachment 5151085


Now replace those doors with cigar cutters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

First customer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> First customer
> 
> View attachment 5151089View attachment 5151090


Is that squirrel proof?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that squirrel proof?


Yes! The little butterflies cover the feed spots if something heavy climbs on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes! The little butterflies cover the feed spots if something heavy climbs on.


That’s awesome. Those pesky squirrels will give up after a few tries . I have seen them jump like 5 feet from a tree to fly through the air and land on my bird feeders. Those squirrels are assholes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2022)

I love my squirrels, in a past life I hunted almost anything edible. It’s an opening to more conscience existence to not trying to kill the animals I meet. We have a lot of aAnimals right around us all year. We like that. Also have hundreds of wild Mums intensely in bloom. Incredible year. 3/4” diameter flowers that are white/yellow centers. They are attracting flies and bees and wasps.

Freaking hot with air you can eat!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm the guy who takes spiders outside I don't kill any Critters drive my wife nuts he he he


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm the guy who takes spiders outside I don't kill any Critters drive my wife nuts he he he


"If I'd known it was harmless I would have killed it myself"


----------



## DCcan (Jun 18, 2022)

I can squish bugs, but thats about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

Insects that don’t pay rent are killed on sight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome. Those pesky squirrels will give up after a few tries . I have seen them jump like 5 feet from a tree to fly through the air and land on my bird feeders. Those squirrels are assholes.


I’m pretty sure squirrels were eating more than half the seed I was putting out with the old feeder


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 18, 2022)

We just upgraded our bird feeding station. Went straight to excessive. I like it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

Ever seen a squirrel try to climb a greased Pole lol Vaseline works wonders ha ha ha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We just upgraded our bird feeding station. Went straight to excessive. I like it.View attachment 5151140


Do you get hummingbirds? I bought a feeder, keep recycling it every week, I haven’t seen one yet.


I think I should get the squirrels one of these since they can’t get in the feeder.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get hummingbirds? I bought a feeder, keep recycling it every week, I haven’t seen one yet.
> View attachment 5151151
> 
> I think I should get the squirrels one of these since they can’t get in the feeder.
> ...


Do it


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm the guy who takes spiders outside I don't kill any Critters drive my wife nuts he he he


ME TOO


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get hummingbirds? I bought a feeder, keep recycling it every week, I haven’t seen one yet.
> View attachment 5151151
> 
> I think I should get the squirrels one of these since they can’t get in the feeder.
> ...


Hummingbirds are migratory so they'll be more present a couple times a year.








2022 Hummingbird Migration Map






www.hummingbirdcentral.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 18, 2022)

I've seen a couple stragglers recently. Since I added a finch seed feeder I've been seeing lots of gold finches.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Insects that don’t pay rent are killed on sight.


You have insects that do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hummingbirds are migratory so they'll be more present a couple times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll have to check it out on my laptop so many waypoints safari can’t handle it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> You have insects that do?


None yet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice looking sunset


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get hummingbirds? I bought a feeder, keep recycling it every week, I haven’t seen one yet.
> View attachment 5151151
> 
> I think I should get the squirrels one of these since they can’t get in the feeder.
> ...


All I can see in this picture is Zakk Wylde


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

Black Label Society


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get hummingbirds? I bought a feeder, keep recycling it every week, I haven’t seen one yet.
> View attachment 5151151
> 
> I think I should get the squirrels one of these since they can’t get in the feeder.
> ...


They might not see it there. It looks kinda tucked away and not around the type of plants that attracts them. They might be spooked by a possible terrorist attacking from that tree.
May I suggest moving it and hanging it from a pole that is placed in a more open area that way they can see the bright red color and have easy secure access to the feeder.
i had much success getting a simple long black metal pole secured it to my deck rail . That hummer
Was happy and even stayed for the winter.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2022)

Allergies are slowly killing me today. Can't even smoke, plus getting high just muddles things.
Woke up 6 times to cough and blow my nose, sinus headache, feels like early flu symptoms but I know its alleries.
If I get in a car and drive somewhere, it goes away.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

Morning





Happy father's day! 48° this morning.......nice! 

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They might not see it there. It looks kinda tucked away and not around the type of plants that attracts them. They might be spooked by a possible terrorist attacking from that tree.
> May I suggest moving it and hanging it from a pole that is placed in a more open area that way they can see the bright red color and have easy secure access to the feeder.
> i had much success getting a simple long black metal pole secured it to my deck rail . That hummer
> Was happy and even stayed for the winter.


Yea I can definitely try another spot. I tucked it in the tree so it was shaded and nectar wouldn’t get so hot.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone feeling today?


Jaegermeiser seems to help my breathing, it's just a bit early in the am...


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I can definitely try another spot. I tucked it in the tree so it was shaded and nectar wouldn’t get so hot.


My wife has not put hers up this year, she's worried about bird flu spreading if they use the same feeder.
Just make sure it gets cleaned with boiled water every few days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Jaegermeiser seems to help my breathing, it's just a bit early in the am...


Maker's Mark in the coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father’s Day to everyone. We do both duties, eh.
Happy Juneteenth!
Heading down to dad’s for the day. He wouldn’t let us cook or take him out. Said he’s making pulled pork yum. He’s a great cook.




come on LIGHTENING


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 19, 2022)

9


DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything tastes like diesel, I'm deaf in one ear. Mount Kleenex may soon become a tourist destination. Other than that, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Father's day!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2022)

At least I can smoke a bowl now, after some Jaeger.
Alcohol does add a nice placebo effect, you feel like everything is getting better for a few moments.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife has not put hers up this year, she's worried about bird flu spreading if they use the same feeder.
> Just make sure it gets cleaned with boiled water every few days.


I’ve been putting it through the dishwasher when I replace the nectar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Father’s Day to everyone. We do both duties, eh.
> Happy Juneteenth!
> Heading down to dad’s for the day. He wouldn’t let us cook or take him out. Said he’s making pulled pork yum. He’s a great cook.
> 
> ...


Did you get the ramp for your truck?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you get the ramp for your truck?


Send it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night now where are my kids aww that's right they have grown up wich means that I've got to get my own lol the very best Dads day to all


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 19, 2022)

Cindy Lou Who has grown up to he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## manfredo (Jun 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife has not put hers up this year, she's worried about bird flu spreading if they use the same feeder.
> Just make sure it gets cleaned with boiled water every few days.


I took all my feeders down for the summer, for that reason. Plus they have plenty of natural stuff to eat now. Come fall I'll resume feeding. 

I'm also not buying anything except for sunflower seeds and peanuts from now on. That other stuff is filler that most birds won't touch, so it winds up on the ground attracting 4 legged critters.

I have never tried a Hummingbird feeder...They kind of freak me out a little, like huge bees!!


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I took all my feeders down for the summer, for that reason. Plus they have plenty of natural stuff to eat now. Come fall I'll resume feeding.
> 
> I'm also not buying anything except for sunflower seeds and peanuts from now on. That other stuff is filler that most birds won't touch, so it winds up on the ground attracting 4 legged critters.
> 
> I have never tried a Hummingbird feeder...They kind of freak me out a little, like huge bees!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Allergies are slowly killing me today. Can't even smoke, plus getting high just muddles things.
> Woke up 6 times to cough and blow my nose, sinus headache, feels like early flu symptoms but I know its alleries.
> If I get in a car and drive somewhere, it goes away.


Dude, I am in the same situation. I am waiting for my scripts ; just came from urgent care. Sinus infection . Doc was super cool and scripted me steroids, inhaler , antibiotic and Sudafed . I tested neg for the flu which he said is going around big time now. I have never had such bad allergies in my life and can’t breath at night and now the sore throat and coughing. He said my body is in overdrive because I also had my booster a few weeks ago. I will be glad to get out of the valley soon. It’s real polluted here . I hope you get better soon. I have been home testing for covid and I am always neg. The chest pressure is painful. Happy Father’s Day. Take care!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

Listen to Creedence Clearwater Revival -I Heard It Through the Grapevine (D.jorge Remix) by Djorge Orfeas on #SoundCloud








Creedence Clearwater Revival -I Heard It Through the Grapevine (D.jorge Remix)


Listen to Creedence Clearwater Revival -I Heard It Through the Grapevine (D.jorge Remix) by Djorge Orfeas #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

5 minutes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2022)

Soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, I am in the same situation. I am waiting for my scripts ; just came from urgent care. Sinus infection . Doc was super cool and scripted me steroids, inhaler , antibiotic and Sudafed . I tested neg for the flu which he said is going around big time now. I have never had such bad allergies in my life and can’t breath at night and now the sore throat and coughing. He said my body is in overdrive because I also had my booster a few weeks ago. I will be glad to get out of the valley soon. It’s real polluted here . I hope you get better soon. I have been home testing for covid and I am always neg. The chest pressure is painful. Happy Father’s Day. Take care!


Get well soon. I'm sorry about all the stress you've been subjected too. It's hard to be healthy when you are being stressed to the max.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Soon
> 
> View attachment 5151686


Did you get a raccoon?






























Recipe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 19, 2022)

Guess what I bought for Father’s Day…

A riding mower. From my dad‘s neighbor. Brand new $400. 42 inch cut and 21 horses. Oil looks like honey and looks like you could drink out of the gas tank it’s so clean. Happy Father’s Day to Barbie lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get a raccoon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raccoon tastes like chicken


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Raccoon tastes like chicken
> 
> View attachment 5151719


Hell yeah!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 19, 2022)

Bedtime for me, tribe. Been a long day.
Party like a daddy


----------



## manfredo (Jun 19, 2022)

whew, I got like a 6 hour nap in! Mixing super soil drained me. Work an hour, nap for 4, has been the way I roll lately. Not sure what is going on....a month ago I couldn't sleep, now I can't stay awake.

I do like sleeping much better, but enough is enough....I have shit to get done!

Oh look, time for bed again!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Morning






Mmmmmmm 45° slept with the windows open I love this, 75° later  

How's it going today? Any plans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Ah Mondays


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

It's gonna be 98 today. It's already 78. I'm staying in bed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's gonna be 98 today. It's already 78. I'm staying in bed.


I'm hitting the street a little late too. It's still surprisingly cool here. I'm guessing I won't sound like this in August. Are you feeling any better?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hitting the street a little late too. It's still surprisingly cool here. I'm guessing I won't sound like this in August. Are you feeling any better?


Not really. About the same. Slept better last night. It's staying up in my sinuses so far, I'm counting that as a positive!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

This isn’t over!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This isn’t over!
> 
> View attachment 5151957View attachment 5151958


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This isn’t over!
> 
> View attachment 5151957View attachment 5151958


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5151976


Wow a new mug! My harley coffee mug NFT just lost half its value


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 20, 2022)

@BygonEra. Yoe ever going to pop up again. Wondering if you wanted to hang this summer at the warped tour? Anyway. Still hit me back


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brrrrr.....45f here too, but I have the heat on!! Just a little electric heater to take the chill off. Is summer ever coming this year???

Hoping to spray my front bank with weed killer today. And then if I have anything left, cut the lawn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Brrrrr.....45f here too, but I have the heat on!! Just a little electric heater to take the chill off. *Is summer ever coming this year???*
> 
> Hoping to spray my front bank with weed killer today. And then if I have anything left, cut the lawn.


Tuesday


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow a new mug! My harley coffee mug NFT just lost half its value


Yes, but how's your crypto doing? Seems the market is re-arranging itself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but how's your crypto doing? Seems the market is re-arranging itself.


Some things suck. But there's a bunch of gainers today. It all depends on what you hold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but how's your crypto doing? Seems the market is re-arranging itself.


I can’t afford a van down by the river


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Some things suck. But there's a bunch of gainers today. It all depends on what you hold.


Seems right now a dick is a better bet


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Good morning. I think I slept about 10 hrs until that moose of a pup came to lick my face and force me up!

Happy Monday


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can’t afford a van down by the river
> 
> View attachment 5151980


Hey I've got one like that lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Seems right now a dick is a better bet


One thing that I see driving the crazy is the the news and what people say. You can always buy. Everything is low.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One thing that I see driving the crazy is the the news and what people say. You can always buy. Everything is low.


Dicks?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One thing that I see driving the crazy is the the news and what people say. You can always buy. Everything is low.


My son and my ex are in buy mode. My portfolio is professionally managed. I am not a pro and don't play one anywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dicks?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My son and my ex are in buy mode. My portfolio is professionally managed. I am not a pro and don't play one anywhere.


I’m spending my portfolio.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Seems right now a dick is a better bet


$20 is $20. Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Can anybody tell me where I can find screens that don’t get a hole after a few bowls?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can anybody tell me where I can find screens that don’t get a hole after a few bowls?


You can get glass screens.......they look like jax


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can anybody tell me where I can find screens that don’t get a hole after a few bowls?


Nope I surely can't


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can get glass screens.......they look like jax


They suck lol they melt. Stainless steel Jax? Hey you could make them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

@Paul Drake


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They suck lol they melt. Stainless steel Jax? Hey you could make them.


LOL How do you melt everything? Way too hot sis


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

I don't believe you're melting all of this lol you gotta be pushing 3000° and keeping it there


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Brrrrr.....45f here too, but I have the heat on!! Just a little electric heater to take the chill off. Is summer ever coming this year???
> 
> Hoping to spray my front bank with weed killer today. And then if I have anything left, cut the lawn.


naw fuck that itll cut itself. Goats bra. And if you show me a pic of tom brady, or lebron over jordan so help me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL How do you melt everything? Way too hot sis




Perry needs an investigative tool


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Speaking of which, damn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

why is it i live in a state that everytime you go outside, you need another shower? baffles me....

Morning, hope everyone had a decent weekend......

woke up this morning to a nice 75F or i thought till i went outside, humid like a mf.......todays high yeah u guessed it 100F, the only promising things is that Saturday we had wet stuff hit the ground for a bit, where was i...right in the middle.....plus i also got plants transplanted....got a rosemary, and 2 baby tomatoes planted and moved around to better areas......all the rest are doing good...well with the exeption of the corn i planted....not so well.....

anywho...just made a fresh pot so warm ups a comin

now to get some breakfast in me....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake


Hand to God the little pieces melt. Just my bong and a bic I promise. Maybe it’s because I smoke ALL DAY.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Out of the shower, I counted 12 mosquito bites... all from last night.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5151991
> 
> Perry needs an investigative tool


Does that’s have coil for heat? Cause they suck, can’t dab but a tiny bit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Out of the shower, I counted 12 mosquito bites... all from last night.


Do you need me to double check?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

My puffco is perfect as is my Perry bong. Barbie and I get holes in our screens after a few bowls. Her’s is that new glass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hand to God the little pieces melt. Just my bong and a bic I promise. Maybe it’s because I smoke ALL DAY.


A Bic doesn't get even remotely close to the heat. Sure it's glass? From a shop? Pic?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A Bic doesn't get even remotely close to the heat. Sure it's glass? From a shop? Pic?


No pic. From a smoke shop.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Out of the shower, I counted 12 mosquito bites... all from last night.


It puts the lotion on it's skin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you need me to double check?


if you could scratch the one on my back that would be great!


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Nope, shut up Ratt.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you could scratch the one on my back that would be great!


How’s that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you could scratch the one on my back that would be great!


sounds like someone got attacked by the flying blood sucker.......?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nope, shut up Ratt.


P….


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like someone got attacked by the flying blood sucker.......?


Woodpecker? What?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Woodpecker? What?


Mosquitos....hate the little flying bastards......funny thing is i don't get hit, now the wife......they attack her like crazy....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

I’m high as my sister in laws nose


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Mosquitos....hate the little flying bastards......funny thing is i don't get hit, now the wife......they attack her like crazy....


You should take the hit for her.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Woodpecker? What?


In the morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You should take the hit for her.


oh i'm out there with her when it happens, i could be right next to her, and she get hit and i don't......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> In the morning.


Does this happen with every male?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i'm out there with her when it happens, i could be right next to her, and she get hit and i don't......


Vinegar vs sugar?


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does this happen with every male?


Seems to be a common occurrence, from what I've heard...


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

SBC is a rare occasion in this house. (Sex before coffee).


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> SBC is a rare occasion in this house. (Sex before coffee).


I hear you brother


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Vinegar vs sugar?


heck i dunno love...it's just wierd, she gets like 10 to 15 hittin her, and i don't get none....only thing i can think of is blood type.....or the amount of beer and space tomatoes i have in me......


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

It's so dry here all the mosquitoes died. My rain tank more than half empty and city water is expensive to be throwing in the ground


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does this happen with every male?


It's why we cull them


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's so dry here all the mosquitoes died. My rain tank more than half empty and city water is expensive to be throwing in the ground


my 2 are the same way.....i have next to my parents is almost out and another that me and another farmer use....basically splits the property back there


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Does this happen with every male?


Good place to hang a washcloth for a shower 






Pic is me


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Just bought a new mattress


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just bought a new mattress


We've been talking about that. Might help with crappy sleep. I found these pillows the other night. Might try them first.








nuzzle™ Pillow - Limited Time Special TV Offer


nuzzle™ is the NASA inspired pillow that provides zero gravity support! The secret is thousands of nano-coil fibers. It's the world's first and only pillow that has two adjustable inner layers that adapt to how you like to sleep!




www.mynuzzle.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

We bought a tuft and needle mattress last fall. It's divine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

I forget what this one is called but it’s for hot sleepers and that’s me.

Bought an upholstered bed. Hippie looking. Different shades of big blue squares headboard


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I forget what this one is called but it’s for hot sleepers and that’s me.
> 
> Bought an upholstered bed. Hippie looking. Different shades of big blue squares headboard


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5152066


Pillow top? The cats are gonna be comfy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pillow top? The cats are gonna be comfy.


I’ll beat them if they try to scratch anything blue.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll beat them if they try to scratch anything blue.


Looks too tempting lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2022)

Got my bank sprayed with weed killer and only encountered one snake, towards the end thankfully. And cut the front yard, the rest of it can wait. 

Just got a call to do my CT scan on Thursday. Hopefully they can see what's going on with my hip...An MRI would be better! And the shoulder is killing me. This is the first time in a year I have gone more than 2 months without a cortisone injection...Gonna try and make it another month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Got my bank sprayed with weed killer and only encountered one snake, towards the end thankfully. And cut the front yard, the rest of it can wait.
> 
> Just got a call to do my CT scan on Thursday. Hopefully they can see what's going on with my hip...An MRI would be better! And the shoulder is killing me. This is the first time in a year I have gone more than 2 months without a cortisone injection...Gonna try and make it another month.


You should buy yourself an outdoor hot tub... put it next to that sweet hammock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll beat them if they try to scratch anything blue.


Forgot about the claws. Add a squirt gun to the order.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

I applied


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I applied
> 
> View attachment 5152093


Hey cool! May i follow this up by saying the real feel is 105. But it's ok, I have popscicles. If i pass out from heat stroke, please insert one into my butt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They might not see it there. It looks kinda tucked away and not around the type of plants that attracts them. They might be spooked by a possible terrorist attacking from that tree.
> May I suggest moving it and hanging it from a pole that is placed in a more open area that way they can see the bright red color and have easy secure access to the feeder.
> i had much success getting a simple long black metal pole secured it to my deck rail . That hummer
> Was happy and even stayed for the winter.


Is your avatar viola ai artist?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2022)

Page 4444....this has got to be lucky!!

I need to go to the pharmacy yet again...3 times in a week to get all my prescriptions. So annoyed, and now my schedule is mixed up so next month I won't be able to get them all at once, even of they do have them in stock, because of the 30 day rule.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Out of the shower, I counted 12 mosquito bites... all from last night.


I had something bite my eyelid during camping, woke up with dried blood all over it and a lump for 2 days, didn't get infected thank goodness.
I think it was a small species of blackfly, defenitely not a mosquito.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 20, 2022)

Today was a horrible day, worked 2 hours and thought it was close to lunch, almost cried when I saw I had 6 more hours to go


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had something bite my eyelid during camping, woke up with dried blood all over it and a lump for 2 days, didn't get infected thank goodness.
> I think it was a small species of blackfly, defenitely not a mosquito.


I have probably 10 bites from those little fuckers on my one forearm. I hate them


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Today was a horrible day, worked 2 hours and thought it was close to lunch, almost cried when I saw I had 6 more hours to go


I hate those days.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Out of the shower, I counted 12 mosquito bites... all from last night.


Pictures or didn’t happen


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2022)

My wife or I are averaging more than a tick a day between us, fucking rotten asshole Chiggers are starting now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My wife or I are averaging more than a tick a day between is, fucking rotten asshole Chiggers are starting now.


Lyme sucks. Don't get it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's why we cull them


Slot limit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Slot limit?


What'd you call me


----------



## DCcan (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Slot limit?


I think they prefer to hold on to the big ones.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My wife or I are averaging more than a tick a day between is, fucking rotten asshole Chiggers are starting now.


Is her wound healing well?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Today was a horrible day, worked 2 hours and thought it was close to lunch, almost cried when I saw I had 6 more hours to go


My roofing contractor pulled all his crews for safety. It's 98 and the dewpoint is 69 right now. Oppressive to breath, never mind the covid.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Slot limit?


Had to look up that term. It would make an excellent tramp stamp...

Protected Slot Limits allow the harvest of abundant small fish as well as some of the larger adults while protecting the more viable reproductive fish in the population. Harvest Slot Limits allow the harvest of fish within that specified length range.

Sexy as hell lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is her wound healing well?


Doing fine but she’s banged up and feeling it some.
Thanks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

There’s no bugs in my house and it’s 72. I don’t mind being stuck sometimes. It was pretty much a sleeping day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My roofing contractor pulled all his crews for safety. It's 98 and the dewpoint is 69 right now. Oppressive to breath, never mind the covid.


Possibly to my pool. I got my pool tile, cleaned and repaired! Pool season begins in 2 days (when I can raise the water level over the fresh grout)


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

Have there been any instances of instantaneous human combustion out there lately?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is your avatar viola ai artist?


Hi, yes. You told me about it. I like it . The only annoying thing is how it pops up all these stupid game apps while your using it. And the game app windows are so hard to get out of. That’s so annoying. I was watching a YouTube video about another up and coming AI app called
Dall-E, Dall- mini and Dall-E 2 . I am pretty sure it’s only available to select testers right now but it is unbelievable what it can do. The machine learning is very creative and innovative. How the computer is able to generate such specific complex imaging is mind blowing. Graphic designers are in fear of their jobs now because of this app’s capabilities. It has to be highly regulated because it could be incredibly dangerous in the wrong hands . It so simple to use. You just tell it all the specifics of a picture and it Creates it perfectly.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Have there been any instances of instantaneous human combustion out there lately?


Maybe the guy who ran out of gas in Death Valley the other day. He tried to walk out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe the guy who ran out of gas in Death Valley the other day. He tried to walk out.


That’s always been a phenomenon that interests me.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s always been a phenomenon that interests me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi, yes. You told me about it. I like it . The only annoying thing is how it pops up all these stupid game apps while your using it. And the game app windows are so hard to get out of. That’s so annoying. I was watching a YouTube video about another up and coming AI app called
> Dall-E, Dall- mini and Dall-E 2 . I am pretty sure it’s only available to select testers right now but it is unbelievable what it can do. The machine learning is very creative and innovative. How the computer is able to generate such specific complex imaging is mind blowing. Graphic designers are in fear of their jobs now because of this app’s capabilities. It has to be highly regulated because it could be incredibly dangerous in the wrong hands . It so simple to use. You just tell it all the specifics of a picture and it Creates it perfectly.


Yea the ads are super annoying! They have an online version of dall-e you can play with. It’s kinda rudimentary cariyon.com. I asked it to show me a pic of an elephant playing a tuba… looks like a Dali painting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea the ads are super annoying! They have an online version of dall-e you can play with. It’s kinda rudimentary cariyon.com. I asked it to show me a pic of an elephant playing a tuba… looks like a Dali painting
> 
> View attachment 5152216


ohhh viola ai has a k-pop filter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ohhh viola ai has a k-pop filter.
> 
> View attachment 5152217


Heres
Mine. Lol. Ridiculous.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd you call me


She said you have a small penis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Heres
> Mine. Lol. Ridiculous.
> View attachment 5152219


Hot! You’ve got a young Liv Tyler thing going on!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Why y’all laughing? Doesn’t it happen? I’ve read about it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s always been a phenomenon that interests me.


And the Loch Ness monster and of course Bigfoot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

Morning





Happy taco Tuesday!

How's everyone today?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2022)

Hillbill crossed Black Triangle (Bodhi) with Copper Chem f2 (Greenpoint) well baked and wide awake.
Ancient Vapor Genie Aluminum. Still a hard and heavy hitter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning,

Fricken raccoons are winning.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2022)

They will eat anything from trash to groceries at campsites, and very bright.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> They will eat anything from trash to groceries at campsites, and very bright.


I just ordered this. They didn't touch the feeder for over a month and now it's every night!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning! I must be feeling better because I've been clicking the buy button all morning lol. Getting a seat to attach to my golf cart. Ever since covid they took all the benches away from the course so there's no place to sit if things get slow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just ordered this. They didn't touch the feeder for over a month and now it's every night!
> 
> View attachment 5152477


Spray that with wd40 every night. Maybe they'll give up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2022)

Hot


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Fricken raccoons are winning.


Hang 'em high—*Hang your bird feeders on poles a half inch or less in diameter, securing the pole firmly so it cannot be knocked over*. Raccoons cannot climb such a thin pole and they won't be able to tip it over to access the seed. High-wire act—Suspend your bird feeders from a wire extending between two trees.

https://www.humanesociety.org/resources/raccoons-and-bird-feeders#:~:text=Hang 'em high—Hang your,wire extending between two trees.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hot View attachment 5152486


First day of summer!!

Did you guys see the big forest fire in NJ? Not too often we have large forest fires in the NE.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> First day of summer!!
> 
> Did you guys see the big forest fire in NJ? Not too often we have large forest fires in the NE.


No I have not seen anything on it yet hopefully they get under control soon


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

It's 81 with a dewpoint of 70. And super sunny. When it gets to 90 later on it'll be a trifecta of misery.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

65 now, headed into the low 100's, and it's going to stay there for awhile. We average 4 days over 100 in June, we will be above that average after the next week goes by. Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Spray that with wd40 every night. Maybe they'll give up


Need some of this stuff to wrap around the arm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hang 'em high—*Hang your bird feeders on poles a half inch or less in diameter, securing the pole firmly so it cannot be knocked over*. Raccoons cannot climb such a thin pole and they won't be able to tip it over to access the seed. High-wire act—Suspend your bird feeders from a wire extending between two trees.
> 
> https://www.humanesociety.org/resources/raccoons-and-bird-feeders#:~:text=Hang 'em high—Hang your,wire extending between two trees.


Unfortunately I can't do a pole. My property ends at the patio. Technically I should even be hanging it on the fence.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately I can't do a pole. My property ends at the patio. Technically I should even be hanging it on the fence.


Wrap some bubble wrap around where they steal. 
It will either scare them or they will spend all their time popping them.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope all is good to go.......

woke up this morning to a mild 75F and steamy ugh.....humidity go away please....owe well...high today 100F again and with the dew point where it is and humidity...103F + or -...........17 days over 100 now

just made a fresh pot...so warm ups a comin

now for breakfast.....bacon and egg....yes please....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wrap some bubble wrap around where they steal.
> It will either scare them or they will spend all their time popping them.


You could put that up on your new headboard too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You could put that up on your new headboard too.


LOL you win the internet today


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need some of this stuff to wrap around the arm.
> 
> View attachment 5152504


I'd try Vaseline first


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

raratt said:


>


You beat me to it lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wrap some bubble wrap around where they steal.
> It will either scare them or they will spend all their time popping them.


A racoon kept stealing the grease trap from my grill....a shot of bleach in there stopped that!! Not sure how that could help with a bird feeder though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

raratt said:


>


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

I just remembered they sell chilified birdseed. Squirrels and raccoons won't eat it and birds don't care.


https://a.co/d/8d59rtm


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just remembered they sell chilified birdseed. Squirrels and raccoons won't eat it and birds don't care.
> 
> 
> https://a.co/d/8d59rtm


reviews not so good though. A lot of reviews saying birds won't eat it too. 


lori may
_1.0 out of 5 stars_ Squirrels and raccoons love this stuff.
Reviewed in the United States on March 11, 2021
Verified Purchase
I’ve tried for over a week for the critters to be deterred. Squirrels and raccoons don’t seem to be bothered by this mix at all. Also, I haven’t seen many birds at all. They continue to clean me out everyday. :/ Definitely not worth the price.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> reviews not so good though. A lot of reviews saying birds won't eat it too.
> 
> 
> lori may
> ...


They're probably thinking "damn this is the good shit" like taco Tuesday every day!


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5152542


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

so that's where that gif went to....lol


----------



## DCcan (Jun 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd try Vaseline first


Are we still talking about the headboard or raccoons?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Are we still talking about the headboard or raccoons?


Greasing a poll........


----------



## DCcan (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh, and I just tested positive for covid, so it wasn't just allergies.
Wife didn't get the booster, so she's knocked sideways, and my daughter just started hoarding toilet paper.

She just admitted she's got a few rolls from last year stashed in her room!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, and I just tested positive for covid, so it wasn't just allergies.
> Wife didn't get the booster, so she's knocked sideways, and my daughter just started hoarding toilet paper.
> 
> She just admitted she's got a few rolls from last year stashed in her room!


Damn  I hope you have mild symptoms.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn  I hope you have mild symptoms.


Sinus headache and runny nose mostly, wife is worse. 
This variant hits upper resiratory, next one coming targets lungs and is more contagious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sinus headache and runny nose mostly, wife is worse.
> This variant hits upper resiratory, next one coming targets lungs and is more contagious.


you and you fam get well man, rooting for ya....be safe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sinus headache and runny nose mostly, wife is worse.
> This variant hits upper resiratory, next one coming targets lungs and is more contagious.


It didn't got into my or my partner's mother's lungs. Hopefully you follow the same trajectory.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

Quick can someone loan me $45,000 CAD? 






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quick can someone loan me $45,000 CAD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAD...what do you need that for? jc


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> CAD...what do you need that for? jc


Canadian Dollar... to buy that sweet ride.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Canadian Dollar.


my bad......i was thinking of the program....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, and I just tested positive for covid, so it wasn't just allergies.
> Wife didn't get the booster, so she's knocked sideways, and my daughter just started hoarding toilet paper.
> 
> She just admitted she's got a few rolls from last year stashed in her room!


So sorry, please get better. Definitely get your wife Paxlovid if she'll take it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my bad......i was thinking of the program....


Fusion 360 is not a easy program to master.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fusion 360 is not a easy program to master.


Maybe start with a LEGO CAD program, that's more my speed.





__





LDraw.org - LDraw.org Homepage







www.ldraw.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Maybe start with a LEGO CAD program, that's more my speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fusion 360 is not a easy program to master.


i wouldn't doubt that.....programs like that are hard for me too.....i have messed with CAD, and CAD Lite, 3dsmax, Lightwave 3d, Painter, and a few others....Photoshop as also a bitch at first, but i got the hang of it for the most part, still play around with it too.....

Pirated


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

still have most of them btw installed on an old system i have, and saved on CD


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fusion 360 is not a easy program to master.


Pfft! if a dummy like me can use it


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm on day 4 and it seems like forever. My wife had her second booster, still got sick but recovered quickly. She got sick 11 days ago and feels functional but low energy now. I've only had one booster and I hope my trajectory is similar.

On a cheerier note, here's my big pot of impatiens I started back in March. They're just starting to flower and I hope they flower for a long time. Looks like they need a little calmag....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pfft! if a dummy like me can use it
> 
> View attachment 5152648


your no dummy sweets.....js


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pfft! if a dummy like me can use it
> 
> View attachment 5152648


Now put that in the middle of your building and see if you get lost in the wire jungle


----------



## DCcan (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Now put that in the middle of your building and see if you get lost in the wire jungle


That's the power coupling for my death ray!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's the power coupling for my death ray!


We have so many Legos lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2022)

Tick tock tick tock time check


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Now put that in the middle of your building and see if you get lost in the wire jungle


As long as each component is isolated in its own body that should never be an issue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> your no dummy sweets.....js


Sorry I was being sarcastic.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tick tock tick tock time check


In the house and under the wire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I was being sarcastic.


that's cool, nothing to be sorry about....k


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> As long as each component is isolated in its own body that should never be an issue.


I can't believe you don't do this. 

Some of the big projects can make you dizzy moving around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't believe you don't do this.
> 
> Some of the big projects can make you dizzy moving around.


My application requires a single shell. 3D printers don't work with assemblies.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2022)

Got the bake on and went for a walk at the park. Damn I am feeling old. I can barely make it around the 2 mile loop. In fact I did need to sit down for 5 minutes toward the end. 

I seriously need to step up my game. Pretty sure I'm getting shipped to PT here soon anywho!  

Hmmmm, next big decision, what's for dinner? Anything I don't have to cook sounds wonderful. 

Listen to tyhis...My friends kid is having her 1st baby. She is 38. She is having it at home, in a large portable tub, 45 miles from nearest hospital, and guess how they are "cutting" the umbilical ?

With a candle! 

I said, use your dab torch, it will be faster!

Damn they are all brave, I hope it all goes well. If it were me, I'd be asking for a double epidural. 

Just Googled it, and yep, it is a thing. I still say the dab torch would be better, and then I'd do about 9 big dabs right away. 

One word. 

Epidural. 









Slow things down with Cord Burning


You’ve probably heard of delayed cord clamping, but what about cord burning ? This is a beautiful, ancient process that’s not very well-known, but is a lovely way to savor the early moments of...



www.beathensborn.com




.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Got the bake on and went for a walk at the park. Damn I am feeling old. I can barely make it around the 2 mile loop. In fact I did need to sit down for 5 minutes toward the end.
> 
> I seriously need to step up my game. Pretty sure I'm getting shipped to PT here soon anywho!
> 
> ...


Don't worry too much. I had 2 of mine at home. The key is excellent prenatal care. She's a bit older for a primip though but I'm sure they'll watch her.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jun 21, 2022)

raratt said:


>




I think he's trying to find the other shoe, just like that one...


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My wife or I are averaging more than a tick a day between us, fucking rotten asshole Chiggers are starting now.


We had the yard sprayed for the little suckers - it seems to have worked for the 2nd year in a row - no bites or hitchhikers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think he's trying to find the other shoe, just like that one...


Tie em together and throw upwards in a whirling fashion


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think he's trying to find the other shoe, just like that one...


Down here in LA they are usually wrapped around the power lines


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quick can someone loan me $45,000 CAD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can help you out there - that's like $27 USD right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Tie em together and throw upwards in a whirling fashion


GMTA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2022)

I love you all. Your good people . Thanks for being so awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning






70° later today, I hope the sun comes out.

Any plans for the day?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can help you out there - that's like $27 USD right?


$600 if the gas tank is full.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

My husband just notified me there is no refueling until the lightening is three miles out. I lovingly rolled my eyes. @raratt is familiar. Good morning

The dogs don’t like thunder and I don’t like my iPhone for RIU so I stole his iPad Pro.All night the power was stable during the worst of it. Now it’s flickering.

Monsoon season arrived 2 months early.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband just notified me there is no refueling until the lightening is three miles out. I lovingly rolled my eyes. @raratt is familiar. Good morning
> 
> The dogs don’t like thunder and I don’t like my iPhone for RIU so I stole his iPad Pro.All night the power was stable during the worst of it. Now it’s flickering.
> 
> Monsoon season arrived 2 months early.


That forecast was correct.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5153000


I just found out the beach wheelchair is $6500!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just found out the beach wheelchair is $6500!


So you can be grumpy with me lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband just notified me there is no refueling until the lightening is three miles out. I lovingly rolled my eyes. @raratt is familiar. Good morning
> 
> The dogs don’t like thunder and I don’t like my iPhone for RIU so I stole his iPad Pro.All night the power was stable during the worst of it. Now it’s flickering.
> 
> Monsoon season arrived 2 months early.


This is ok for regular games?








Buy iPad Air


New iPad Air, now with the Apple M1 chip and in five gorgeous colors. Get free engraving and make low monthly payments at 0% APR. Buy at apple.com.



www.apple.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just found out the beach wheelchair is $6500!


You going to get one?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This is ok for regular games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just found out the Apple’s M1 chip has a security flaw that can’t be fixed. So I wouldn’t buy an M1 product right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You going to get one?


Possibly. They are up in Pensacola. The guy is sending me the current build specs through the email.
Barbie doesn’t think I’ll be able to walk out of the water.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They just found out the Apple’s M1 chip has a security flaw that can’t be fixed. So I wouldn’t buy an M1 product right now


Thanks. She’ll be 60 in August and that’s all she wants. Maybe a Kendel?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just found out the beach wheelchair is $6500!











Beach Electric Wheelchair And All Terrain Wheels For Electric WheelchairDefault Title


Beach Electric Wheelchair And All Terrain Wheels For Electric Wheelchair Designed by a team of specialist paramedics and tested and approved by people with restricted mobility, adapts itself to each person’s specific needs and requirements. Sturdy, reliable, and safe, you can place complete...




sitinia.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They just found out the Apple’s M1 chip has a security flaw that can’t be fixed. So I wouldn’t buy an M1 product right now


wow, "Unpatchable" they say 

An Apple spokesperson said: “_We want to thank the researchers for their collaboration as this proof of concept advances our understanding of these techniques. Based on our analysis as well as the details shared with us by the researchers, we have concluded this issue does not pose an* immediate*_ (lol)_ risk to our users and is insufficient to bypass operating system security protections on its own.”_


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks. She’ll be 60 in August and that’s all she wants. Maybe a Kendel?


I wouldn’t waste money on a Kindle for her. The Samsung tablets are ok. An iPad with an M2 chip will be selling September or October of this year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Beach Electric Wheelchair And All Terrain Wheels For Electric WheelchairDefault Title
> 
> 
> Beach Electric Wheelchair And All Terrain Wheels For Electric Wheelchair Designed by a team of specialist paramedics and tested and approved by people with restricted mobility, adapts itself to each person’s specific needs and requirements. Sturdy, reliable, and safe, you can place complete...
> ...







__





Sales - All Terrain Beach Wheelchair


We custom build beach wheelchairs! Our unique product has been quite a hit and we are now in our fifth year of sales. Please call for more information.




beachpoweredmobility.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Here I am fixn to beach it! (Not me yet)


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Puffco time, fogdog crumble


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm feeling better from covid but I tweaked my back moving air conditioners around. This should help.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 22, 2022)

Supposed to rain here today, so I am once again making a grocery list. And gonna try and walk in between the rain....I so need exercise.... and a few pounds off the waistline probably wouldn't hurt!!

Tomorrow I have my CT scan in the a.m.. Most likely a waste of time and money. I hate playing the insurance game! 

Good luck with the cabinets today @raratt !!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning all, yes it's another hot day down here....we need rain bad.....

woke up this morning to a steamy 75F, and yes i already need another shower.....high today you guessed it, 100F with the dew point 103F

fresh pot i made is almost done, so if ya need a warm up....

now to get a taco in me......been a wild morning already


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5153059


your having the multiple monday weeks to huh??


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> your having the multiple monday weeks to huh??


LOL I posted it and your post came up.......yup same BS different fucking day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I posted it and your post came up.......yup same BS different fucking day


been like that here too.....nobody wants to work on they're cars when it's 100 during the day.......make for a slow day, but it also gives me time to catch up on paper work....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Had a desktop in update limbo yesterday, now today it didn't know where Dropbox was. I got it! Then the printer was spitting out labels like tickets at the carnival lol oh fun  I can't wait to have a smoke.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Had a desktop in update limbo yesterday, now today it didn't know where Dropbox was. I got it! Then the printer was spitting out labels like tickets at the carnival lol oh fun  I can't wait to have a smoke.


time for a walk in the woods i'm guessing, and when u get back...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time for a walk in the woods i'm guessing, and when u get back...
> 
> View attachment 5153065


I wish lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish lol


and this is why i have a rolled J in my tool box....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

WTF! Someone’s weather got lost


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> WTF! Someone’s weather got lost
> 
> View attachment 5153069


I wish we were only going to be 88.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I wish we were only going to be 88.
> 
> View attachment 5153072


95 by 2pm with 60% humidity


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and this is why i have a rolled J in my tool box....lol


I had a dab at 7am........just not at work.

Every time I do shit hits the fan....

LOL one of the last times I did I ended up having to get on the phone with a chemist at loctite for a while and figure something out. 

Now only if it's mindless work like painting or something like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm feeling better from covid but I tweaked my back moving air conditioners around. This should help.View attachment 5153056


I love you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> WTF! Someone’s weather got lost
> 
> View attachment 5153069


Meanwhile in the Mojave Desert


Yes my largest dog, ran out, saw the lightening and heard the thunder, shit on my patio and ran right in!!
PS not supposed to get the new grout wet, oh well. I think we can top off the pool now.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2022)

Retired and vape whenever the fuck I want to.
Looks like bears may have been on this hill last night, today is pick up and they have had a habit of trash day raids in the past. Threw my empty can and lid around and might have got a bag, my cans have screw on lids but hillbill has been lax lately. These are any bear proof with top screwed down. Lids are too heavy for most things here to move around. Neighbor recycling and trash was everywhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

we wanted to spread the wealth.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Meanwhile in the Mojave Desert
> View attachment 5153075
> 
> Yes my largest dog, ran out, saw the lightening and heard the thunder, shit on my patio and ran right in!!
> PS not supposed to get the new grout wet, oh well. I think we can top off the pool now.


I'd be out dancing in it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Walked to tim hortons to get iced coffees, I'm soaked and it isn't raining. Don't have a car today  this sucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Walked to tim hortons to get iced coffees, I'm soaked and it isn't raining. Don't have a car today  this sucks


You don't like the cold......the heat.......the snow......rain. Looks like a pattern........


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't like the cold......the heat.......the snow......rain. Looks like a pattern........


Doh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't like the cold......the heat.......the snow......rain. Looks like a pattern........


You wanna what else I don’t like.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wanna what else I don’t like.


Wanna what?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Walked to tim hortons to get iced coffees, I'm soaked and it isn't raining. Don't have a car today  this sucks


I thought you'd dance to Tim Hortons?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wanna what else I don’t like.





DarkWeb said:


> Wanna what?


The know was assumed .... but I have a guess to solve your query


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The know was assumed .... but I have a guess to solve your query


Actual footage of LG as we speak.....


----------



## DCcan (Jun 22, 2022)

Actual footage of Darkweb lighting the fuse...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you'd dance to Tim Hortons?


Not gonna lie, the ice coffee was fantastic!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Flooring company coming next week 
Empire if anyone knows of them lemme know.
It’s gonna be like a roller rink in here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Flooring company coming next week
> Empire if anyone knows of them lemme know.
> It’s gonna be like a roller rink in here.


What are you putting down.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Flooring company coming next week
> Empire if anyone knows of them lemme know.
> It’s gonna be like a roller rink in here.


They advertise heavily here. They'll do a good job. What are you getting?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Oh shit it’s pride parade this weekend! I knew this chair would come in handy.
@Laughing Grass come on down, st. pete has a huge pride celebration!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you putting down.


I’m really not sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They advertise heavily here. They'll do a good job. What are you getting?


I’m not sure yet. I’m open.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

St. Petersburg Pride Parades


----------



## DCcan (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m really not sure.


Hardwood!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


I’d be sliding my chair like I was drifting! Fun


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

I’ll give rides for fifty cents


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Needs a strippers pole.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs a strippers pole.


The shiny palm trees are for that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit it’s pride parade this weekend! I knew this chair would come in handy.
> @Laughing Grass come on down, st. pete has a huge pride celebration!


Here too! We’re taking Rosanna’s mom to the dyke march on Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d be sliding my chair like I was drifting! Fun


Don't get hurt


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't get hurt


I’ll try but I’m a hurt magnet lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here too! We’re taking Rosanna’s mom. To the dyke march on Friday


lol well you go Sam…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Anyone have VR goggles?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have VR goggles?


I have a google cardboard. It was cool to play with for a few minutes. 





__





Google Cardboard – Google VR


Turn your smartphone into a virtual reality viewer that’s simple, fun, and affordable.




arvr.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5153140


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 22, 2022)

Anyone else like this


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone else like this View attachment 5153154


yep...i do


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5153059


I love being retired - everyday is a fucking Saturday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> WTF! Someone’s weather got lost
> 
> View attachment 5153069


It's probably ours - please keep it entertained so it forgets where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love being retired - *everyday is a fucking Saturday*.


Saturdays at your place sound lit!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saturdays at your place sound lit!


Typically either fishing, mowing or just chillin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Typically either fishing, mowing or just chillin.


Wait no fucking? False advertising!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Trimming is done


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait no fucking? False advertising!


Well, mowing the lawn has multiple meanings.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5153142


That's my dinner. I was considering steak and rosemary roasted zucchini and wine just recommended itself. I'm blaming it on my gorgeous and flashy fuschia wine tumbler. I love that thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's my dinner. I was considering *steak and rosemary roasted zucchini *and wine just recommended itself. I'm blaming it on my gorgeous and flashy fuschia wine tumbler. I love that thing


That sounds great 

I'm having leftovers because I forgot to pull something out of the freezer 

Kids are at my parents house so it's not that bad I guess.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2022)

Good evening folks, I thought of you while making some pork chops. <3 hope the smoke gods still bless you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good evening folks, I thought of you while making some pork chops. <3 hope the smoke gods still bless you.


You coming back?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone else like this View attachment 5153154


Not if I were going for tranquil. Good morning


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 23, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning






59° going on 75°..........I slept all night, why am I still tired  

Happy Thursday.......I'm making it a Friday.......today is now Friday. Drinks after work......who's with me


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Morning is debatable, I should still be sleeping. At least it has cooled down to 79.  I guess everything requiring venturing outdoors will be done before noon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Not if I were going for tranquil. Good morning


For my brother. Black light also.
I like this one 

Good morning sister…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

Beach Cam – Beach Bistro







www.beachbistro.com





Ahhhhh


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just found out the beach wheelchair is $6500!


Yeah I don’t think I can get this one. Barbie popped off the fact we need a roofer to check and repair anything. Hurricane comes I’m not leaving! Guess they better check out the roof.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

Good God, have you guys priced tree trimming lately?!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2022)

CT scan in 1 hour....I guess that means I better get my butt in the shower!

Cool here today...High on 66f. But I heard something about close to 90 this weekend!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> CT scan in 1 hour....I guess that means I better get my butt in the shower!
> 
> Cool here today...High on 66f. But I heard something about close to 90 this weekend!


Good luck


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning....it's a warm one out there already......sheesh...need a break...

woke up this morning to a warm 81F already and steamier than a mofo......high today 101F it will be high cause of conditions.....and we also have Saharian Dust coming in.....there goes the allergies....

just made a fresh pot...so warm ups coming.....

now to get some breakfast in me.........oh puffy taco ........just picked up one....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You coming back?


I hope so.
Witty & funny girl.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

good taco...i'm gonna feel that later.....that hot sauce ..talk about wake up your senses.....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good luck


They couldn't do it. Don't have the right type of scanner at the hospital I went to. The doctor ordered it with "metal removing", and so I have to reschedule and go to a different hospital this afternoon. And I find out once I get into the CT room, after getting up early, waiting in the waiting room, etc. So pissed!!

Maybe I will be pissed off enough to shop for better health insurance today. Lets hope!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They couldn't do it. Don't have the right type of scanner at the hospital I went to. The doctor ordered it with "metal removing", and so I have to reschedule and go to a different hospital this afternoon. And I find out once I get into the CT room, after getting up early, waiting in the waiting room, etc. So pissed!!
> 
> Maybe I will be pissed off enough to shop for better health insurance today. Lets hope!!


You'd think they'd know before you wasted your time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, mowing the lawn has multiple meanings.


Nice recovery!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2022)

Just got two pedal rotations on the unicycle....I'm going to get this  

Now let's get to the weekend


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

CC stays in the house on her throne all day due to the heat lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You'd think they'd know before you wasted your time.


Apparently the PA who ordered the test didn't know, and the hospital registration dept. didn't know, nor did the receptionist at the imaging department. They were are all 100% clueless!

A real confidence booster...and as I said before, this is a waste of time anyways...I really need an MRI.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> CC stays in the house on her throne all day due to the heat lol View attachment 5153475


3 hours earlier and we are 4 degrees cooler, low was 78 this morning.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

Ahhh, bacon, eggs, bagel with raspberry jam anddddd cannabutter. Good thing I got nothing planned for today. 
Damn that's a big piece too. Usually 1/2 to a teaspoon. This is maybe twice that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2022)

Got the backyard cut still have to weed eat but I think tonight or tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> CC stays in the house on her throne all day due to the heat lol View attachment 5153475


stay cool.....like i do...it's gonna be that here this weekend...102F.....so u know where i'm gonna be....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> stay cool.....like i do...it's gonna be that here this weekend...102F.....so u know where i'm gonna be....


Shoot it’s only 1 pm

The house air is on and my very own window ac is on low cold.
We’re all in here dabbing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Shoot it’s only 1 pm
> View attachment 5153499
> The house air is on and my very own window fan is on low cold.
> We’re all in here dabbing
> View attachment 5153503


nice....and attacking the fridge is next i'm guessing...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....and attacking the fridge is next i'm guessing...


Close. Nap is next. I’m not food motivated.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Close. Nap is next. I’m not food motivated.


gotcha....get some rest, that's what i did last weekend on the couch, TV was watching me kinda thing for about an hour or so, plus i really didn't care about watching golf anyways....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> . I’m not food motivated


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

uh oh the bag a gluten free oreos is shaking......


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ahhh, bacon, eggs, bagel with raspberry jam anddddd cannabutter. Good thing I got nothing planned for today. View attachment 5153486View attachment 5153487View attachment 5153488
> Damn that's a big piece too. Usually 1/2 to a teaspoon. This is maybe twice that.


And the butter is kicking in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> And the butter is kicking in.


sweet dreams.....or is it.....oh look at those beautiful cloud type thing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2022)

I think I'll roll a joint of trim and mow the lawn  

Pure power plant.........stinky as a mf'er


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet dreams.....or is it.....oh look at those beautiful cloud type thing?


It's a watch Kung fu Panda with the lights off thingy.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's a watch Kung fu Panda with the lights off thingy.


Oops Kung fu Panda II, that is...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's a watch Kung fu Panda with the lights off thingy.


that work, i've seen them all..wait till u hit 3 that's pretty good


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

Eye candy, fresh, two minutes ago. Meet The Twin Towers, Putang on the left, Super Bud on the right. Some Cheesequake, and some, errrrrr, damn, two mins ago. I forget.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

damn that butter....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2022)

One minute


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

Here's a cool pic, I have a birdbath/pool with harmony stones to attract birds and create a peaceful garden.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2022)

CT scan complete. They sure are a lot easier, faster and quieter, than an MRI. Lets hope it shows something besides my nutsack  

Getting some puttering on little "round the house" projects.

Here's a cool little hack if you have a rural mailbox. I put a cheap driveway alarm sensor in there, so when the mailbox door opens, the alarm chimes. My mailbox is a couple hundred feet from the house and I don't always hear the truck, but I do hear the alarm. Or if a nosey kid opens it, you can let them know they have ben busted! Just changed the batteries in mine....and put a couple fresh micro SD cards in the Wyze cams that were no recording....fixed!









Wireless Security Alert System


Amazing deals on this Wireless Security Alert System at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Then I have a good quality driveway alarm with 2 sensors. It's more efficient than a dog and sheds a lot less. I know, I know, not the same !!


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 23, 2022)

I’m still around can’t get rid of me that easy. Seems whatever can go wrong has . Washer and dryer are both broke at the moment which really drives me bonkers  as it’s something I could have fixed easily before my accident . Can’t get any help with my outdoor stuff and a month behind on everything. I sure hope my W-n-B friends are doing better then I .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I’m still around can’t get rid of me that easy. Seems whatever can go wrong has . Washer and dryer are both broke at the moment which really drives me bonkers  as it’s something I could have fixed easily before my accident . Can’t get any help with my outdoor stuff and a month behind on everything. I sure hope my W-n-B friends are doing better then I .


Hang in there hopefully it will turn around for you soon


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I’m still around can’t get rid of me that easy. Seems whatever can go wrong has . Washer and dryer are both broke at the moment which really drives me bonkers  as it’s something I could have fixed easily before my accident . Can’t get any help with my outdoor stuff and a month behind on everything. I sure hope my W-n-B friends are doing better then I .


I just got a pair of tub rollers for my dryer, I'm hoping that is where the ungodly sound is coming from.


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just got a pair of tub rollers for my dryer, I'm hoping that is where the ungodly sound is coming from.


cousin came over tonight a ripped the washer apart for the second time a . Had order a new pump for the washer and I have the heating element here already for the dryer . Hopefully between our two brain cells we can get them back together . He just had to buy new washer and dryer too . His refrigerator is on the fritz not defrosting so he has to change out the element in that . Don’t think he ever thought he’d be a appliance repair man . Bil and nephew are coming in from AZ so with a little coaxing I’m betting I can get them on the mower and catch up with that .  He says he’s sick of looking at dirt.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning


Too much Friday yesterday.....ouch  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> cousin came over tonight a ripped the washer apart for the second time a . Had order a new pump for the washer and I have the heating element here already for the dryer . Hopefully between our two brain cells we can get them back together . He just had to buy new washer and dryer too . His refrigerator is on the fritz not defrosting so he has to change out the element in that . Don’t think he ever thought he’d be a appliance repair man . Bil and nephew are coming in from AZ so with a little coaxing I’m betting I can get them on the mower and catch up with that .  He says he’s sick of looking at dirt.
> View attachment 5153722


My 1990's frig is still in the garage. I love that thing. The icemaker in my newer Samsung is shit, but it looks lovely, so I can't have ice in the house through the door grrr. I'm going to buy another GE eventually LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5153840
> 
> Too much Friday yesterday.....ouch
> ...


Good morning, time for me to hit the door. See you guys in a few.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> CT scan complete. They sure are a lot easier, faster and quieter, than an MRI. Lets hope it shows something besides my nutsack
> 
> Getting some puttering on little "round the house" projects.
> 
> ...


Man traps and trip wires have always been good enough for me but I'm old school


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My 1990's frig is still in the garage. I love that thing. The icemaker in my newer Samsung is shit, but it looks lovely, so I can't have ice in the house through the door grrr. I'm going to buy another GE eventually LOL.


Ours is a Frigidaire and I don’t want to replace it but it leaks and has ruined the old floor. Kind of torn with the new flooring. Feel like I should get a new refrigerator so it doesn’t fuck up the new floor.
We have homeowners warranty that’s supposed to take the right thing. They have been out here three times for this refrigerator and can’t fix it. Other than that it’s fine.


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My 1990's frig is still in the garage. I love that thing. The icemaker in my newer Samsung is shit, but it looks lovely, so I can't have ice in the house through the door grrr. I'm going to buy another GE eventually LOL.


I will not buy another GE appliance ( especially a refrigerator ) as I had three take a crap within a couple of years. I love the Frigidaire my son bought us . I’ve had to many people in the appliance warranty and repair guy’s tell me to stay away from Samsung and LG do to getting parts .


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh maybe our on the back deck? Yeah that’s the emergency like Annie’s out in the garage. We’ve got a large standup freeze out there that does fine.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Jun 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ours is a Frigidaire and I don’t want to replace it but it leaks and has ruined the old floor. Kind of torn with the new flooring. Feel like I should get a new refrigerator so it doesn’t fuck up the new floor.
> We have homeowners warranty that’s supposed to take the right thing. They have been out here three times for this refrigerator and can’t fix it. Other than that it’s fine.



‘The water isn’t evaporating in the pan underneath ? If so that sounds like a air flow issue underneath . Make sure you have some space all around the fridge so air can move and try keep the pet hair from clogging up the vent on the front . Have they ever blew out the coils and made sure the drain isn’t clogged . Some of these repair/warranty guys have no business working on anything . 

I have a 25yr old off brand chest freezer in the garage that just keeps on ticking . My daughter and her boyfriend bought us a new standup freezer for Christmas a couple years ago ( floor model ) and it just wouldn’t get cold enough . We ran the model # and found it’s a freezerless refrigerator.  I have plenty of room for lots of beverages  . Now if I could get the matching standup freezer to match. Just a pain digging things out of the chest freezer .


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

Wake up west coast 



I wish I knew what language they were speaking. I’d learn it lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

TGIF and it's supposed to warm up this weekend, and then cool right back off on Monday. 





JustRolling said:


> ‘The water isn’t evaporating in the pan underneath ? If so that sounds like a air flow issue underneath . Make sure you have some space all around the fridge so air can move and try keep the pet hair from clogging up the vent on the front . Have they ever blew out the coils and made sure the drain isn’t clogged . Some of these repair/warranty guys have no business working on anything .
> 
> I have a 25yr old off brand chest freezer in the garage that just keeps on ticking . My daughter and her boyfriend bought us a new standup freezer for Christmas a couple years ago ( floor model ) and it just wouldn’t get cold enough . We ran the model # and found it’s a freezerless refrigerator.  I have plenty of room for lots of beverages View attachment 5153870 . Now if I could get the matching standup freezer to match. Just a pain digging things out of the chest freezer .


I was thinking the same thing about the refridge....Plus it's Florida and extra humid.

That's why I like ceramic tile on a kitchen floor. Mine is 18 years old and still looks new.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> ‘The water isn’t evaporating in the pan underneath ? If so that sounds like a air flow issue underneath . Make sure you have some space all around the fridge so air can move and try keep the pet hair from clogging up the vent on the front . Have they ever blew out the coils and made sure the drain isn’t clogged . Some of these repair/warranty guys have no business working on anything .
> 
> I have a 25yr old off brand chest freezer in the garage that just keeps on ticking . My daughter and her boyfriend bought us a new standup freezer for Christmas a couple years ago ( floor model ) and it just wouldn’t get cold enough . We ran the model # and found it’s a freezerless refrigerator.  I have plenty of room for lots of beverages View attachment 5153870 . Now if I could get the matching standup freezer to match. Just a pain digging things out of the chest freezer .


The water is coming down the back wall to the area under the drawers. We have to keep taking the drawers out and drying it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning View attachment 5153816


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

I think one of the servicemen broke it.


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The water is coming down the back wall to the area under the drawers. We have to keep taking the drawers out and drying it.


To me that sounds like a door seal problem letting an ambient air causing the access moisture or not enough air circulation inside.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> To me that sounds like a door seal problem letting an ambient air causing the access moisture .


We have had a problem with the door seal.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The water is coming down the back wall to the area under the drawers. We have to keep taking the drawers out and drying it.


He's got you on the right track. I had the same issue with a fridge in my rental. It turned out to be a combination of things. As I recall, I replaced the thermostat for the defroster, cleaned the drain, extended the heating element with a piece of copper wire down the drain a few inches, and turned the damn thing down. Unbeknownst to me, my tenant was retired and enjoyed drinking beer all day, really cold beer. The combo of low temps, opening the thing up 50+ times a day, and a dirty drain had me chasing my tail for a few weeks. Once your drain ices over, its water falls every time the heating element turns on. There a lot of helpful videos on YouTube as well, good luck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2022)

@JustRolling & @Justin-case are spot on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning everyone...how all doing this fine friday, and thank goodness it is....gonna be a long day...lost my helper last night he's in the hospital with a little bit of problems....

well woke up to a humid 80F...and yes it's humid like a mofo too.....high today record 103F with the humid 106 to 107.......

just made a fresh pot...so warm up a coming

now to get some breakfast in me.......picadillo....why yes don't mind if i do........little sauce....and ...so much for the taste buds and the stuffy nose....


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

Shit, had a branch break on the peach tree again, thought I had the peaches culled enough but I guess I should have propped it up also. Oh well, too late now. Tried one but it wasn't ripe enough yet, I need to water it more today. The heat is probably not helping either.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Shit, had a branch break on the peach tree again, thought I had the peaches culled enough but I guess I should have propped it up also. Oh well, too late now. Tried one but it wasn't ripe enough yet, I need to water it more today. The heat is probably not helping either.
> Mornin.


my peach tree flowered up nicely.....but then boom no peaches....guess it had been to dry.....heck we haven't had rain since feb soo


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

I don’t want to go out there!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> CT scan complete. They sure are a lot easier, faster and quieter, than an MRI. Lets hope it shows something besides my nutsack
> 
> Getting some puttering on little "round the house" projects.
> 
> ...


Ha! I have the same exact unit for two of my plots. Pros: It's pretty loud in either setting. Cons: It's pretty loud in either setting.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my peach tree flowered up nicely.....but then boom no peaches....guess it had been to dry.....heck we haven't had rain since feb soo


Self pollination? No bees? Happened to me with pumpkins for 3 years til I figured it out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Self pollination? No bees? Happened to me with pumpkins for 3 years til I figured it out.


i think it's the bees, especially we didn't have a spring which means no spring flowers, it's like mother nature looked at us and said you get summer right now

in a seriouness, i have seen any bee's, paper wasps, or anything like i usually see........


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i think it's the bees, especially we didn't have a spring which means no spring flowers, it's like mother nature looked at us and said you get summer right now
> 
> in a seriouness, i have seen any bee's, paper wasps, or anything like i usually see........


It could be that bug spray. That's what stopped me from getting it.


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t want to go out there!
> View attachment 5153941







Bonus track from a side B of the 
smash mouth fush yu mang 20th aniversy album release





Try to stay cool.

This may not always be socially acceptable but it works.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i think it's the bees, especially we didn't have a spring which means no spring flowers, it's like mother nature looked at us and said you get summer right now
> 
> in a seriouness, i have seen any bee's, paper wasps, or anything like i usually see........


Milkweed, great attractant, also super important for butterflies


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It could be that bug spray. That's what stopped me from getting it.


could be...i'm not saying it isn't that might be a factor.....i've used that stuff forever under my car port and around the house and inside the house....hmmmm

i'm gonna have to look into milkweed too.........


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Bonus track from a side B of the
> smash mouth fush yu mang 20th aniversy album release
> 
> 
> ...


She was outside for about five minutes and wanted back in. That’s Petey, her baby.
It’s only feeling like 114 now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ha! I have the same exact unit for two of my plots. Pros: It's pretty loud in either setting. Cons: It's pretty loud in either setting.


I'm hard of hearing, so it's all good for me! 



Justin-case said:


> He's got you on the right track. I had the same issue with a fridge in my rental. It turned out to be a combination of things. As I recall, I replaced the thermostat for the defroster, cleaned the drain, extended the heating element with a piece of copper wire down the drain a few inches, and turned the damn thing down. Unbeknownst to me, my tenant was retired and enjoyed drinking beer all day, really cold beer. The combo of low temps, opening the thing up 50+ times a day, and a dirty drain had me chasing my tail for a few weeks. Once your drain ices over, its water falls every time the heating element turns on. There a lot of helpful videos on YouTube as well, good luck.


As a former student landlord, they LOVE to crank the refrige down to it's coldest setting. I've had more than a few ruined that way. 

All great advice!!

Damn appliances are getting outrageous like everything else. Thank God for YouTube and cheap Chinese parts!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

I have been soooo ambitious today. Feeling guilty I didn't do ANY Spring cleaning. I took the insulated curtains down in the living room, washed them, and the windows, and blinds. About to rehang them with some lace sheers for the summer. Only 7 more rooms to go  Maybe by Fall I'll have it done!  No, I am on it!!!

But now it's dab time, followed by a bike ride. Getting warm!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have been soooo ambitious today. Feeling guilty I didn't do ANY Spring cleaning. I took the insulated curtains down in the living room, washed them, and the windows, and blinds. About to rehang them with some lace sheers for the summer. Only 7 more rooms to go  Maybe by Fall I'll have it done!  No, I am on it!!!
> 
> But now it's dab time, followed by a bike ride. Getting warm!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5153975


We are at 89, headed to 102, but it's a dry heat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2022)

Caught 2 Grass Carp yesterday on 4 lb test. No Pic's but hella fun!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

It's warming up here too....I'm really wanting to hibernate and take a nap, but trying to get a bike ride in first. I might need sugar. 

It's an e-bike, so not like there's any work involved! I put a mirror on this spring so I don't even have to bend my neck any more. 

Ice cream!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 24, 2022)

I just cleaned my gas grill. Ugh. Downsized it a few years ago and have regretted that ever since. Thinking of switching to a big green egg. My buddy swears by his.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just cleaned my gas grill. Ugh. Downsized it a few years ago and have regretted that ever since. Thinking of switching to a big green egg. My buddy swears by his.


i've heard they do work....still like my gas grill....and my little smoker


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just cleaned my gas grill. Ugh. Downsized it a few years ago and have regretted that ever since. Thinking of switching to a big green egg. My buddy swears by his.


You reminded me that on my list today too ...I took the oven cleaner out earlier. Mine just needs an exterior cleanup, and I just spray the whole thing with oven cleaner, wait, then rinse. Too lazy too keep a cover on because I use it most every day.

Bike ride was awesome, and now I have lemon meringue pie on my mind....But that will require a trip. Key lime sounds even better!!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

Just a little taste before dinner  It's not moms, but it's not bad!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Caught 2 Grass Carp yesterday on 4 lb test. No Pic's but hella fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just cleaned my gas grill. Ugh. Downsized it a few years ago and have regretted that ever since. Thinking of switching to a big green egg. My buddy swears by his.


I absolutely LOVE my BGE. But I'm still considering a small gas grill in addition. I'm also considering if I want an island on my patio and a real grill with griddle option fitted for an outside kitchen. I'll be dead before I finish all my 'considering'.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just a little taste before dinner  It's not moms, but it's not bad!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154108


Oh! You weren't just talking. I'd eat that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 24, 2022)

A late dad's day gift


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just a little taste before dinner  It's not moms, but it's not bad!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154108


I read that as it's not moms, but it's not dads!


shnkrmn said:


> Oh! You weren't just talking. I'd eat that.


He doesn't fuck around when it comes to pie!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2022)

Black Silk straight, no chaser.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2022)

Morning






It's gonna hit 90° today 

How's it goin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

About 2 to 3 inches of pain (rain)


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

Happy Caturday from Sparkee


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

Oh yeah 

GO BOLTS!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2022)

The kids are still at my parents. So it's bong rips and kayaking maybe hit up a farmers market


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy Caturday from Sparkee
> View attachment 5154301


Time for a new remote? It's 75, time for me to hit the streets!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Time for a new remote? It's 75, time for me to hit the streets!


Got one, just don’t know how to program it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got one, just don’t know how to program it View attachment 5154307








Spectrum.net


Sign in to your Spectrum account for the easiest way to view and pay your bill, watch TV, manage your account and more.




www.spectrum.net


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Spectrum.net
> 
> 
> Sign in to your Spectrum account for the easiest way to view and pay your bill, watch TV, manage your account and more.
> ...


I was saving it until the other one died but I’ll switch it just for you. Meep meep


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

Keep up and I’ll play from my playlist! lol don’t hate me cause of my musical taste 




My Celt is coming out.
Are there any Swiss bands?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's warming up here too....I'm really wanting to hibernate and take a nap, but trying to get a bike ride in first. I might need sugar.
> 
> It's an e-bike, so not like there's any work involved! I put a mirror on this spring so I don't even have to bend my neck any more.
> 
> Ice cream!!


I'm using my e-bike to get groceries now. I think I might have to make more trips with smaller loads. I'm getting a lot of momentum.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 25, 2022)

Going to get the motorcycle inspected today, then burn a tank of gas. Pick up a rear blinker bulb for the jeep too.
Light chores day, ....The way I like 'em


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

Do they make anything to wake you up? You know keep you awake all day?
How do you do it?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do they make anything to wake you up? You know keep you awake all day?
> How do you do it?







SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do they make anything to wake you up? You know keep you awake all day?
> How do you do it?


Meth? 
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Meth?
> Mornin.


Meth is so abrupt use its stripper name Crystal lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Meth?
> Mornin.


She said "All day" not All Week.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

Ok ok what the hell dose the fox say????????  and yes that means the grand child is here lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok what the hell dose the fox say????????  and yes that means the grand child is here lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2022)

Meth is why I started drinking coffee in my early 20's. My buddies were bringing it up from Philadelphia, and the only way I could ingest it was to put it in coffee, with a LOT of sugar. 

I think it was a precursor to modern meth....It was supposedly being made inside a federal prison in Philly, but who knows. It wasn't the old ether type that would melt, and these guys would smoke it...Then it would melt, but I wasn't into smoking chemicals....Until cocaine came along. But yeah, just a pinhead in a cup of coffee and you weren't sleeping that night. My house was never so clean and organized as on meth. Thank God I didn't get too far into that shit!

They should make meth lite for us old folks!! I guess they do....Caffeine!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok what the hell dose the fox say????????  and yes that means the grand child is here lol


Do they like sharks or breakfast burritos?









You're welcome 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do they like sharks or breakfast burritos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in this house lol but I will make sure that I play it when we get her home ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha evil laughter fades away thank you so much for sharing this


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not in this house lol but I will make sure that I play it when we get her home ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha evil laughter fades away thank you so much for sharing this


Oh come on!! I bet they could teach grandpa how to do "the shark"....It is pretty cute.

We'll need pictures too...Or preferably video.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh come on!! I bet they could teach grandpa how to do "the shark"....It is pretty cute.
> 
> We'll need pictures too...Or preferably video.


Come on Fredo, show Jeff how it's done. 
We'll need pictures too...Or preferably video. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2022)

85°  

Brought my wife to the waterfalls......it was nice and cold. She hasn't been there in about 10 years  We decided to go kayaking in the morning before everywhere gets crowded. Farmers market was nice.

Grill time


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

Got my hair cut. What a joy. Japanese tonight and I’m drinking, maybe.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5154398
> 
> 85°
> 
> ...


I have my AC on finally!! We have a beautiful weekend.

I'm being a total slacker. I cleaned the grill, and did a few dabs, and that's about the extent of it. . About to hit the bicycle. I was just plotting a new route on Google, but the one I have now is so perfect and desolate it's hard to beat. I just could use some new scenery....without too many cars. 




Paul Drake said:


> Got my hair cut. What a joy. Japanese tonight and I’m drinking, maybe.


Japanese sounds great. It's been so long since I drank sake I don't remember what it tastes like....Strong wine maybe. They have Japanese restaurants on the cruise ships that were OK, and we have a real good one locally.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do they like sharks or breakfast burritos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you found the soundtrack from my recent Disney adventure. Three days of that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I see you found the soundtrack from my recent Disney adventure. Three days of that.


Better you than me 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2022)

raratt said:


>



That would be fun on shrooms!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 25, 2022)

aaaaah too much, too many


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2022)

Listen to Bumper Sticker - Keller w/ The Travelin' McCourys from the Album "Pick" by Keller Williams on #SoundCloud








Bumper Sticker - Keller w/ The Travelin' McCourys from the Album "Pick"


'Bumper Sticker' is off of the upcoming album 'Pick' by Keller Williams with The Travelin' McCourys, available July 3rd, 2012.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2022)

Listen to #42. Charles Bradley Performs Soulful Cover Of Black Sabbath's 'Changes' by Green Movement on #SoundCloud








#42. Charles Bradley Performs Soulful Cover Of Black Sabbath's 'Changes'


Idag är det Alla hjärtans dag <3 Ring någon du älskar och berätta för dem hur mycket de betyder för dig. Gör det nu, imorgon kan det vara för sent! Glad alla hjärtans dag vännen, vi går framåt tills




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Another great one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

O yeah it is that time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 25, 2022)

So our 4 year-old granddaughter spent the night all by herself for the first time last night and we had a blast popcorn and movie night Tickle Monster emerged quite often lol but I think she wupped both of us even Odin is passed out


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I'd pick something fun.


Like this, ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

Waiting for coffee maker to do its thing...


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Waiting for coffee maker to do its thing...
> View attachment 5154691
> I really like this pipe. It's like rubber, the glass bowl can come out and go on the bottom, storing any unused or unfinished bud easily. When I do, it looks like this


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Meth is why I started drinking coffee in my early 20's. My buddies were bringing it up from Philadelphia, and the only way I could ingest it was to put it in coffee, with a LOT of sugar.
> 
> I think it was a precursor to modern meth....It was supposedly being made inside a federal prison in Philly, but who knows. It wasn't the old ether type that would melt, and these guys would smoke it...Then it would melt, but I wasn't into smoking chemicals....Until cocaine came along. But yeah, just a pinhead in a cup of coffee and you weren't sleeping that night. My house was never so clean and organized as on meth. Thank God I didn't get too far into that shit!
> 
> They should make meth lite for us old folks!! I guess they do....Caffeine!


They say you haven't lived until you've done a HotRail... glad I moved home to Mass, San Diego was just completely Infected. I bounced as soon as I got out.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> View attachment 5154124


That ain't me, but it's my fish!!!! #facts


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I see you found the soundtrack from my recent Disney adventure. Three days of that.


What kind of cruel and unusual punishment is this fresh hell? Da da do do do da do. AHHHH NO!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> What kind of cruel and unusual punishment is this fresh hell? Da da do do do da do. AHHHH NO!


Indeed, the toddlers are on to our weaknesses!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

Wife brought me back some cool schwag from St. Thomas and careibean cruise. Turtle necklace


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

Wife brought me back some cool schwag from St. Thomas and careibean cruise. Turtle necklace


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Wife brought me back some cool schwag from St. Thomas and careibean cruise. Turtle necklace


I like that style of cap.


I have one 15 yrs and still keeps the sun out of my eyes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> I like that style of cap.
> 
> 
> I have one 15 yrs and still keeps the sun out of my eyes.


Me too 
Damn that first hit was harsh. Had a couple of gummy’s when I got home and passed out before I smoked my Perry bong. I mean PASSED OUT.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

Not a bad start, weather wise


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2022)

3 days of 80s low dew point.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not a bad start, weather wise View attachment 5154716


We're at 66, fan in the back door and windows open.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> We're at 66, fan in the back door and windows open.
> Mornin.


76f here right now at 10 am. Rain coming this evening.

AC is ON!!

Chill Sunday. Bacon and eggs maybe!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

ughhh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and this is great


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 26, 2022)

Gonna be a hot one


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Gonna be a hot one


We get a few degrees warmer than this shows.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Gonna be a hot one


Is it raining now......yes/no ????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get a few degrees warmer than this shows.
> 
> View attachment 5154747


What time do you hit the lows them lows are perfect for fire lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What time do you hit the lows them lows are perfect for fire lol


6 in the morning?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> 6 in the morning?


Well I guess it would work if you wanted campfire coffee in the morning lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning


80° already.......man it's gonna be hot. 



How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

My damn card expired, Friday is the lame appointment. Such bs , it’s an he away. But they give me pretty much all I want with my recommendation.
Not sweating it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My damn card expired, Friday is the lame appointment. Such bs , it’s an he away. But they give me pretty much all I want with my recommendation.
> Not sweating it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5154792


Hehehe

Hey tribe I have this horrible eyesore in the back. Blocking my view lately.

Which one?
A


or B?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hehehe
> 
> Hey tribe I have this horrible eyesore in the back. Blocking my view lately.
> 
> ...


I saw a jeep the other day and it had a hand painted flower on the back spare tire in a similar darker red as the jeep. Looked good but on a second thought.......it also looked exactly like a jeep butthole


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw a jeep the other day and it had a hand painted flower on the back spare tire in a similar darker red as the jeep. Looked good but on a second thought.......it also looked exactly like a jeep butthole


Cats are very similar, butt

hehehe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

Well which one?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well which one?


A dish? I've see small gazebo's and a place to grow beans made from them. 

Or do you mean the blue butt plug?


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A dish? I've see small gazebo's and a place to grow beans made from them.
> 
> Or do you mean the blue butt plug?


Go with gazebo. Blue is distracting in such situations.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well which one?


B


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 26, 2022)

I'll take B for 200...
Plus it acts as a pellet back stop for target shooting


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

Sawzall take care of it? Cut it down? Since we’ve got a back deck don’t really need nor could we build the gayzaybo  Ima hire someone to cut it down and sell it for scrap.
OMG I can put it out front by the first gate with a manatee painted on it. There we go, betcha find my house now grub hub.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'll take B for 200...
> Plus it acts as a pellet back stop for target shooting


The gun range is a mile from my house and behind me is a state nature preserve


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The gun range is a mile from my house and behind me is a *state snake preserve *


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5154900


Snorgy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

And a distillery


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2022)

Population density in my county is 47 per sq/m. Easy to get along.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 26, 2022)

Come on Lightening


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Come on Lightening


Some good hockey! Finals never disappoint. 110% since the puck drops instead of waiting til the last 5 min to start trying. 3rd period bout to start yall. Stanley cup game 6.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning 
Is it Monday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Morning


How's it goin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night @Paul Drake sorry about your team didn't win maybe next year


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2022)

65* with very fresh feeling air and NE breeze, terrible for fishing great for about anything else. 81* later.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

drs appointments, blah 

how you doin?

thanks Jeff…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> drs appointments, blah
> 
> how you doin?
> 
> thanks Jeff…


I have an appointment Wednesday with my surgeon yippee so much fun not


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> drs appointments, blah
> 
> how you doin?
> 
> thanks Jeff…


Back is killing me, I have a chiropractor appointment later. I need a new phone......Samsung says it's a 4g, but att and Verizon both say they don't  I was wondering why I couldn't make a call (cell is always spotty here) but even in areas I did have cell it wasn't working. Well no warning they just shut me down


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning, last three days with our houseguest. It's been fun but I'm ready to get back to my normal life.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Back is killing me, I have a chiropractor appointment later. I need a new phone......Samsung says it's a 4g, but att and Verizon both say they don't  I was wondering why I couldn't make a call (cell is always spotty here) but even in areas I did have cell it wasn't working. Well no warning they just shut me down


Here, No matter if it’s landline or cell phone, you have to put the area code 1st.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have an appointment Wednesday with my surgeon yippee so much fun not


Hopefully he/she can help. Praying


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Back is killing me, I have a chiropractor appointment later. I need a new phone......Samsung says it's a 4g, but att and Verizon both say they don't  I was wondering why I couldn't make a call (cell is always spotty here) but even in areas I did have cell it wasn't working. Well no warning they just shut me down


Did you do something to hurt it? Barbie thought she was tougher than she is, I take that back she really is tough but her back is not. She pulled muscles helping me put the new bedframe in the truck. I was just going to take the pieces out of the box but she lifted the whole box. Ouch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hopefully he/she can help. Praying


Thanks for that and he's awesome he is going to tell me straight and his wife will give me the what for!! Lol I'm not the best patient


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here, No matter if it’s landline or cell phone, you have to put the area code 1st.


Same here.



Paul Drake said:


> Did you do something to hurt it? Barbie thought she was tougher than she is, I take that back she really is tough but her back is not. She pulled muscles helping me put the new bedframe in the truck. I was just going to take the pieces out of the box but she lifted the whole box. Ouch


Broke it and ruptured discs a while back.........I've had problems since. 

Did you tell her *not to do that  *


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here, No matter if it’s landline or cell phone, you have to put the area code 1st.


And the dumb thing is.........we only have one area code in the state


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strengthen your core muscles best advice I can give


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Okay one more take the wallet out of your pocket


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay one more take the wallet out of your pocket


N/A but thanks baby brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And the dumb thing is.........we only have one area code in the state


We have three in Toronto... I refuse to be friends with anyone who's number starts with 437


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Strengthen your core muscles best advice I can give





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay one more take the wallet out of your pocket


All great advice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have three in Toronto... I refuse to be friends with anyone who's number starts with 437


Sketchy fuckers eh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay one more take the wallet out of your pocket


You my baby brother too? I think most of my brothers are babies.
I’m 56 next month


----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You my baby brother too? I think most of my brothers are babies.
> I’m 56 next month


She was the best


----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2022)

I got woke up by rain coming through an open window over my bed. It actually felt pretty great!!

A little cooler today, and I'm hoping to proceed with "spring cleaning". I have the big guns out!! Todays mission is the living room, including steam cleaning everything upholstered and all area rugs. At least the windows and curtains are already done.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You my baby brother too? I think most of my brothers are babies.
> I’m 56 next month


Awesome the 7/21/69


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sketchy fuckers eh?


First time someone shared a 437 number I had to ask where they lived.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome the 7/21/69


Cancer too?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 27, 2022)

Good AM, I think. Yahoo news headlines made me think I'd accidentally stumbled onto the Nat'l Enquirer website.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cancer too?


Cancer Leo with a Touch of Scorpio According to some astrology lady in Jackson Square in New Orleans lol


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 27, 2022)

I hard the weekend start off good....NOT !!! I had a bucket of water on my foot plates on my chair and when I bent over to dip the cup in so I could give the girls a drink my iPad slipped off my lap and went right into the bucket .  It was still working so I just went on doing what I do . Power got to 5% so I plugged it in and nothing . I also noticed the screen looked like water got behind it . So for the whole weekend I left it out in the baking sun to tr to dry it out . It took a charge last night and only have a small corner with some moisture still there , so it will back in the sun today. My laundry room looks like the washer and dryer blew up in there just waiting for my help to return to get those back together . I sure hope July will be better then June was .


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

my buddy quit smoking and growing because of a girl HE JUST MET


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cancer Leo with a Touch of Scorpio According to some astrology lady in Jackson Square in New Orleans lol


I’m straight up cancer crab, lying in the sand.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5155172
> 
> How's it goin?


Good morning. Did you not get the memo? Today is cancelled


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m straight up cancer crab, lying in the sand.


A crabby lion that like sharp things lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning. Did you not get the memo? Today is cancelled


Wait what the what I was not informed of this


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning. The annual shelling of the dogs commenced last night. I'm still trying to wake up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning. The annual shelling of the dogs commenced last night. I'm still trying to wake up.


I just heard of this








THUNDEREASE Calming Diffuser for Dogs, 30 day - Chewy.com


Buy ThunderEase Calming Diffuser for Dogs, 30 day at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Would be great if it works


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just heard of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't but thanks. The shirts don't either and finally drugging them makes them crazed, terrified and unable to dash under the bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It doesn't but thanks. The shirts don't either and finally drugging them makes them crazed, terrified and unable to dash under the bed.


Oh I thought that was just aromatherapy.


Have you ever said anything?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I thought that was just aromatherapy.
> 
> 
> Have you ever said anything?


It is and it doesn't work. I was just mentioning all the other things I tried that also did not work.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It doesn't but thanks. The shirts don't either and finally drugging them makes them crazed, terrified and unable to dash under the bed.


Our little town had Fourth of July fireworks last night and two of these seem to work wonders with Odin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

@Paul Drake smiley face Killer any thoughts on it???


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Ahhh...morning folks how's everyone doing, hope everyone has had a good weekend......mine was decent.....

woke up this morning to a steamy 78F, it's all good though, supposedly we have a cool front coming in this afternoon, that will drop the temps to the 90's or upper 80's with a chance u guessed it, rain......we'll see....

just made a fresh pot, so warm up coming...

now to get some breakfast in me......it's gonna be a day....monday's always are ruff, especially this one.....it's me and my wifes anniversary.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ahhh...morning folks how's everyone doing, hope everyone has had a good weekend......mine was decent.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 78F, it's all good though, supposedly we have a cool front coming in this afternoon, that will drop the temps to the 90's or upper 80's with a chance u guessed it, rain......we'll see....
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ahhh...morning folks how's everyone doing, hope everyone has had a good weekend......mine was decent.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 78F, it's all good though, supposedly we have a cool front coming in this afternoon, that will drop the temps to the 90's or upper 80's with a chance u guessed it, rain......we'll see....
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary right well I hope so


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thanks man, appreciate that......


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get a few degrees warmer than this shows.
> 
> View attachment 5154747


You know I just don't remember 40 degree temperature swings every day when I was a kid. Back on the pre-Commodore 64 days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Happy anniversary right well I hope so


thanks buddy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

@BudmanTX have you guys been able to get her Medical card yet???


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX have you guys been able to get her Medical card yet???


we have, through her doctor.....so we are waiting to see if she get approved. I have also summited my application to grow as well....hope that 300 is well spent..........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we have, through her doctor.....so we are waiting to see if she get approved. I have also summited my application to grow as well....hope that 300 is well spent..........


Hopefully it will happen soon


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully it will happen soon


me and u both mate.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Paul Drake smiley face Killer any thoughts on it???


Never been caught, to the best of my knowledge.
I love all the killer shows.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Never been caught, to the best of my knowledge.
> I love all the killer shows.View attachment 5155287


There are so many seriously crazy theories about that one


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 27, 2022)

Have two more dispensaries opening within 15 miles from here . both from grow to store under one roof . The big one is doing everything in-house. Making their own concentrates and even their own certified testing lab . 12 thousand plants 6 warehouses and 150 employees . They moved their headquarters from Oregon to Ann Arbor .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Have two more dispensaries opening within 15 miles from here . both from grow to store under one roof . The big one is doing everything in-house. Making their own concentrates and even their own certified testing lab . 12 thousand plants 6 warehouses and 150 employees . They moved their headquarters from Oregon to Ann Arbor . This was one of their


We have one dispensary here other ones are 45 minutes away we definitely need more


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There are so many seriously crazy theories about that one


Very interesting for sure!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Very interesting for sure!


I'm not quite on the bandwagon yet as far as the whole Theory things go but there's definitely something going on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have one dispensary here other ones are 45 minutes away we definitely need more


Chicago and Springfield got the Lion Share of the dispensaries for Illinois


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ahhh...morning folks how's everyone doing, hope everyone has had a good weekend......mine was decent.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 78F, it's all good though, supposedly we have a cool front coming in this afternoon, that will drop the temps to the 90's or upper 80's with a chance u guessed it, rain......we'll see....
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Happy anniversary!


appreciate that, mate...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Food must eat


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food must eat View attachment 5155311


had those this morning, put some cheese on it, and a dab of hot sauce...ftw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> had those this morning, put some cheese on it, and a dab of hot sauce...ftw


Done and done lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ahhh...morning folks how's everyone doing, hope everyone has had a good weekend......mine was decent.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a steamy 78F, it's all good though, supposedly we have a cool front coming in this afternoon, that will drop the temps to the 90's or upper 80's with a chance u guessed it, rain......we'll see....
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary!! Hope you guys are doing something special!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy anniversary!! Hope you guys are doing something special!!


thank you....appreciate that......


----------



## JustRolling (Jun 27, 2022)

Yea happy anniversary!


manfredo said:


> Happy anniversary!! Hope you guys are doing something special!!


If anything like my wife , there’s not going to be anything special but maybe a  for asking or just trying .


----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2022)

Well it took most all day, but the living room is clean! Spring clean!! I would love to wash the walls too, but it's not happening!

Need to transplant an overgrown aloe plant next. 

Perhaps I'll start to tackle the kitchen tomorrow. That will also be a 2 day job, at least. 

I just realized, I have not toked anything all day!  Kind of over indulged yesterday.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

Had to bike down to some car parts store to pick up a ups package. 'Access point' my ass. I was here waiting for delivery on Saturday and the next thing I get a text saying my package is ready. At the car parts store. Went to pick it up and it wasn't there. So I had to go twice. Grrrrr.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Had to bike down to some car parts store to pick up a ups package. 'Access point' my ass. I was here waiting for delivery on Saturday and the next thing I get a text saying my package is ready. At the car parts store. Went to pick it up and it wasn't there. So I had to go twice. Grrrrr.


The day got better. I had a package of 8 pounds of shrimp go missing too. Out for delivery supposedly and then poof. No more tracking data. Emailed the seller who called right away and said FedEx lost an entire pallet at the airport. New shrimp on the way! At least they won't end up at a car parts store!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The day got better. I had a package of 8 pounds of shrimp go missing too. Out for delivery supposedly and then poof. No more tracking data. Emailed the seller who called right away and said FedEx lost an entire pallet at the airport. New shrimp on the way! At least they won't end up at a car parts store!


I bet there's "a guy" for cheap shrimp..........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 5155514View attachment 5155515


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 5155514View attachment 5155515


Did you buy it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you buy it?


No, it’s not electric. Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The day got better. I had a package of 8 pounds of shrimp go missing too. Out for delivery supposedly and then poof. No more tracking data. Emailed the seller who called right away and said FedEx lost an entire pallet at the airport. New shrimp on the way! At least they won't end up at a car parts store!


A buddy in AK shipped me a 50 lb box of fresh frozen Halibut and Elk FedEx overnight - it showed up 5 days later & they only would give me $400 bucks for it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

Let go of my


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let go of my View attachment 5155540


Blueberry!

I would eat that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> Blueberry!
> 
> I would eat that.


Absolutely worth the sticky face I get from eating them


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Had to bike down to some car parts store to pick up a ups package. 'Access point' my ass. I was here waiting for delivery on Saturday and the next thing I get a text saying my package is ready. At the car parts store. Went to pick it up and it wasn't there. So I had to go twice. Grrrrr.


This is sounding more and more like a meth story.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The day got better. I had a package of 8 pounds of shrimp go missing too. Out for delivery supposedly and then poof. No more tracking data. Emailed the seller who called right away and said FedEx lost an entire pallet at the airport. New shrimp on the way! At least they won't end up at a car parts store!


8# of shrimp, OK I'm in


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> 8# of shrimp, OK I'm in


I was actually counting on the dry ice for a little side project. Not involving meth lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was actually counting on the dry ice for a little side project. Not involving meth lol


Ok let's do this. You order in the shrimp. I'll eat it. You can have the dry ice.

Edited to add: No questions


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

Okay but I only have healthy boy oyster sauce.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

S'mores and a fire what could be better coffee and a blow lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2022)

Watching the first fireflies of the year.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Watching the first fireflies of the year.


didnt even read your post first. Same over here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> S'mores and a fire what could be better coffee and a* blow* lolView attachment 5155641


I like how you think. I'd nudge Mamashark but she's grumpy. 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I like how you think. I'd nudge Mamashark but she's grumpy.
> 
> SH420


That's to bad maybe if you bring her a s'more before you nudge her it might work


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's to bad maybe if you bring her a s'more before you nudge her it might work


Didn't work.


Lol just kidding. I ate the s'mores before I could offer and ask. Lol

SH420


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 28, 2022)

Late night work, just got done installing a new AC Infinity variable inline fan coupled with their "computer closet exhaust" installed backwards as an intake fan. Oddly the "computer cooling system" they sell has a "leaf" button to turn off the lights, yeah computer rooms. 

So the inline sucks out and the closet exhaust blows in to get a slight positive pressure. I'm currently running a test with them on and a micro dehumidifier without any plants or lights and I've dropped the RH from 71% down to 54% and still falling with the closet door closed.

Tomorrow put the vizqueen back up and run a completely sealed test. This is with the whole house dehumidifier set at 60% before it kicks on when I put plants into flower I'll drop the house to 50%, between two dehumidifiers that should be enough.

Two weeks of cleaning and scrubbing with bleach, then again with 15% hydrogen peroxide, $300 in new ventilation equipment and two days of cutting holes to put the equipment in, I think I may have finally kicked the botrytis problem that's been plaguing me since late 2019 when I switched to LED's and added about 40% more mass to my plants.

I got through the last two years by just keeping the closet open and putting a wal-mart oscillating fan on the plants while saying to hell with visible light security. When I had to close up the closet last year, I got mold again. So either my ventilation had to change or I had to ditch the LED's and go back to a 400hps and just give up on dense plants.



..... 


I'll repaint later, the jigsaw did some damage but not enough to worry about, the buds will be well above the damaged paint. Other than that it looks like I might be able to be running plants in flower again within 2 weeks and my own bud again in Sept.

All this work and even now the wife agrees, when we buy our next house it will have a room with a mini-split AC/dehumidifier combination dedicated to plants, not just a 2 foot X 5 foot closet.

Down to 52% RH while I typed this. YAY!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay but I only have healthy boy oyster sauce.


Try the Healthy Boy Soy Sauce if you get a chance. It's my husband's favorite.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Life is back to normal here. We hit 110 by mid morning yesterday. I'm sipping my coffee and will be hitting the streets shortly. I hope one of the dogs will be willing to head out with me but they all appear to be sleeping soundly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning






High is 77° today with lots of sun  

Steak tacos tonight. I think I'll make some salsa......I have tomatoes, onions, peppers......I definitely need cilantro and lime. Oh man....my stomach wants them now, it's grumbling 







How's it going with your day?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning everyone. Life is back to normal here. We hit 110 by mid morning yesterday. I'm sipping my coffee and will be hitting the streets shortly. I hope one of the dogs will be willing to head out with me but they all appear to be sleeping soundly.


52° at the dog park this morning, Shorts wasn't a great choice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I took my partner's mom for fish tacos for her first time on Thursday. She hated them.  So I ate four


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oh great, now I'm gonna have to make tacos, this is why I stopped watching tv... all the adverts for food got me plump in the midsection.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Good morning!
Got a lift for the wheelchair last night. My dad is so awesome he found it down in Sarasota and went and picked it up last night he’s gonna bring it tomorrow. I know that’s all run on but I just woke up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

nonamedman420 said:


> Oh great, now I'm gonna have to make tacos, this is why I stopped watching tv... all the adverts for food got me plump in the midsection.


Wait, are you a plump sock?


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jun 28, 2022)

fat is what I meant


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

So a fat sock


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

nonamedman420 said:


> fat is what I meant


Tube sock?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Did you know flamingos are supposed to be white? True story.

They turn pink from the brine shrimp they eat. That’s why this one is half white and half pink. We don’t have any brine shrimp around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you know flamingos are supposed to be white? True story.
> 
> They turn pink from the brine shrimp they eat. That’s why this one is half white and half pink. We don’t have any brine shrimp around.


Which one?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took my partner's mom for fish tacos for her first time on Thursday. She hated them.  So I ate four


Wow!! Can you take her again before she heads home?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wow!! Can you take her again before she heads home?


Yes! Maybe she'll like the three taco meal better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes! Maybe she'll like the three taco meal better.


I'm almost certain of it. Today would be a wonderful day to test that hypothesis.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Which one?


What? The flamingos in my backyard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

nonamedman420 said:


> fat is what I meant


Who's the new guy? Joined 2012 with multi year gaps.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who's the new guy? Joined 2012 with multi year gaps.


It’s called being a sock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What? The flamingos in my backyard.


No pic? I wanna see the half white/pink flamingo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s called being a sock.


Maybe he was in jail? 

Please let him be a funny sock! They're never funny.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No pic? I wanna see the half white/pink flamingo.


I can’t walk out there. There’s been deer playing in the the pond every day as well. I guess they’re hot and come swimming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t walk out there. There’s been deer playing in the the pond every day as well. I guess they’re hot and come swimming.


You should get a trail camera! Never know what you'll catch.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fish tacos  That might make her leave early....I see what you're up too here!! 

Cooler here today too. Had to close the windows last night, and today I start on the kitchen cleaning, washing windows and curtains in there today, I hope. 

The roomy is trying to talk me into going on a mystery road trip this weekend, north. I think he is thinking Canada. Google just told me July 1 is Canada Day. I could get a big ol' plate of poutine...without fish tacos. 

Niagara Falls is 3.5 hours away from here. 



Poutine


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fish tacos  That might make her leave early....I see what you're up too here!!
> 
> Cooler here today too. Had to close the windows last night, and today I start on the kitchen cleaning, washing windows and curtains in there today, I hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fish tacos  That might make her leave early....I see what you're up too here!!
> 
> Cooler here today too. Had to close the windows last night, and today I start on the kitchen cleaning, washing windows and curtains in there today, I hope.
> 
> ...


Given the option I'd send my mom back to Poland and keep her mom. 

You don't like fish tacos? It's hard to be friends with someone who doesn't like fish tacos!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2022)

Never had them, but just the sound makes me squeamish....Now maybe if it tasted like a Filet O Fish I might be game. Do they put tarter sauce on them? 

Yeah, very little fish is eaten in this house. None in fact...Other than shellfish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Never had them, but just the sound makes me squeamish....Now maybe if it tasted like a Filet O Fish I might be game. Do they put tarter sauce on them?
> 
> Yeah, very little fish is eaten in this house. None in fact...Other than shellfish.


Most are battered and fried fish, usually with some form of slaw. They ones we got last week had a corn slaw, it was pretty good on its own. They usually give you little packets of tartar sauce.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Never had them, but just the sound makes me squeamish....Now maybe if it tasted like a Filet O Fish I might be game. Do they put tarter sauce on them?
> 
> Yeah, very little fish is eaten in this house. None in fact...Other than shellfish.


You haven't lived  













Easy Fish Tacos - The BEST Fish Taco Recipe with Fish Taco Sauce!


The BEST Fish Tacos Recipe! Easy to make, fresh, and flavorful with seasoned white fish, crunchy cabbage, avocado and creamy fish taco sauce.




kristineskitchenblog.com


















Epic Baja Fish Tacos with Homemade Fish Taco Sauce!


The Best Lightened up Baja Fish Tacos you'll ever have! Loaded with blackened pan seared cod, a cilantro lime slaw, zesty Avocado Crema and fresh Pico de Gallo! You're gonna love them!




www.joyfulhealthyeats.com





Haven't tried those two recipes but I'm gonna


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Most are battered and fried fish, usually with some form of slaw. They ones we got last week had a corn slaw, it was pretty good on its own. They usually give you little packets of tartar sauce.


Tartar sauce on a taco 


That's like ketchup on pizza


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tartar sauce on a taco
> 
> 
> That's like ketchup on pizza


I've seen them ordered plain with tartar sauce. It's probably still good. 



DarkWeb said:


> You haven't lived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a millennial and I don't like avocado.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tartar sauce on a taco
> 
> 
> That's like ketchup on pizza


Ketchup would definitely clash with the pineapple.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tartar sauce on a taco
> 
> 
> That's like ketchup on pizza


In the south they eat French dressing with pizza.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fish tacos  That might make her leave early....I see what you're up too here!!
> 
> Cooler here today too. Had to close the windows last night, and today I start on the kitchen cleaning, washing windows and curtains in there today, I hope.
> 
> ...


Don't go to Ottawa. The Windsor Detroit Freedom Festival is this weekend to celebrate Canada Day and July 4th. One of the largest fireworks displays in North America from barges between both countries.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> In the south they eat French dressing with pizza.


Must be smoking some good shit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You haven't lived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O yes I have 50 +years and all over this little blue rock and not one hard or soft taco have passed these lips lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

French dressing with a pizza.....that's a good "yes" for me, Fish taco's with tartar sauce hum yes as well and don't forget to add the pecante sauce too FTW......

speaking of....oh egg and sausage.......come here...

morning btw.....coffee is up......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yes I have 50 +years and all over this little blue rock and not one hard or soft taco have passed these lips lol


Fish-tacos lol lol lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yes I have 50 +years and all over this little blue rock and not one hard or soft taco have passed these lips lol


I could see you loving taco's


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fish-tacos lol lol lol


don't knock them till you try them......tilapia is what i used when i made the last time....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't knock them till you try them......tilapia is what i used when i made the last time....


To be honest I have no good reason for not trying them


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tartar sauce on a taco
> 
> 
> That's like ketchup on pizza


Don't knock it till you try it.

Ketchup may save your life someday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To be honest I have no good reason for not trying them


eh each there own.....they're good....we've even tried fried catfish...that wasn't bad either.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> In the south they eat French dressing with pizza.


The south of what?!


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The south of what?!


Mississippi anyway they do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Must be smoking some good shit


I use jalapeno ranch dip with pizza. It's pretty tasty.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O yes I have 50 +years and all over this little blue rock and not one hard or soft taco have passed these lips lol


Pics please


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use jalapeno ranch dip with pizza. It's pretty tasty.
> 
> View attachment 5155829


You would like ranch pizza then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You would like ranch pizza then.


With chicken and spinach, I bet it would be awesome.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Most are battered and fried fish, usually with some form of slaw. They ones we got last week had a corn slaw, it was pretty good on its own. They usually give you little packets of tartar sauce.


That sounds pretty good actually....No avocado here either!!



DarkWeb said:


> Tartar sauce on a taco
> 
> 
> That's like ketchup on pizza


I led a sheltered life. Growing up I can count the time my mom cooked fish on one hand. Unless you want to call her salmon loaf fish. Pretty sure the salmon came from a can, and had little bone fragments in it. Many a night I sat at the dinner table for hours after the meal was over, refusing to eat what was being served. No wonder I was a skinny kid!!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> To be honest I have no good reason for not trying them


I bet you would like them...as long as you put stuff you like in there! That was another "never" for my mom...Tacos. I had my first taco in Arizona as a young adult....and I was very skeptical I recall, probably with good reason as they came from a truck at a flea market, but I lived, and loved!! Huge soft burritos with mystery meat for a buck!

And damned they had some awesome flea markets in Tucson...Huge with all kinds of great crafts-people. I still have some cool stuff that got. Like this mask that is hanging in my living room. 



Oh I am procrastinating!! Window washing, here I come...I did get the curtains down and in the washer at least.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife do you know if there’s anything new?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use jalapeno ranch dip with pizza. It's pretty tasty.
> 
> View attachment 5155829


that would be a good taste.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

YAY new mattress delivered Sunday! Life will get better soon. New bed and a lift! I may feel human again…
“I am not an animal I am a human being”


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That sounds pretty good actually....No avocado here either!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mother made salmon patties with that horrific canned salmon with included vertebrae. I too spent many an hour sitting and staring at them. They were much worse cold. They were also much worse for breakfast


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My mother made salmon patties with that horrific canned salmon with included vertebrae. I too spent many an hour sitting and staring at them. They were much worse cold. They were also much worse for breakfast


Sorry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pics please


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My mother made salmon patties with that horrific canned salmon with included vertebrae. I too spent many an hour sitting and staring at them. They were much worse cold. They were also much worse for breakfast


Mom made those too, although her's were spicey/garlicky. I really liked them(and Dad did too). My sis didn't. Come to find out years later when I was an adult, Mom disliked them too, alot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Jeffislovinlife do you know if there’s anything new? View attachment 5155842


Not that I know it's been a few days since I looked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2022)

These squeegees are so great for streak free windows. Love me some clean windows!! 

My car needs to be detailed badly too. There's a layer of pollen on the dashboard I noticed last night.  



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Ettore-Rubber-Window-Squeegee/3435248


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5155856


Hey we’re tough. You graduate high school in the same year as the title of utopian classic novel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hey we’re tough. You graduate high school in the same year as the title of utopian classic novel.


I'll be 40


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5155856


you trying to say i'm old, cause i'm 50 and used to watch that cartoon as well


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll be 40


Noooooo! Idk how old I’ll be. What year is it anyway?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Anyone like 1984? Where’s Jeff?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you trying to say i'm old, cause i'm 50 and used to watch that cartoon as well


wtf? I’m 56 in July and we watched bugs bunny and shit. The Banana Splits and Johnny, Sigmund the Sea Monster?


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2022)

I graduated HS in the Bicentennial.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I graduated HS in the Bicentennial.


Here pops, have my seat…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> wtf? I’m 56 in July and we watched bugs bunny and shit. The Banana Splits and Johnny, Sigmund the Sea Monster?
> View attachment 5155931


you too, Bugs, Daffy and the gang were awesome. Heck i use to watch the 3 stooges, Marx Brothers, old Monster Flix, Godzilla, Gamera stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you trying to say i'm old, cause i'm 50 and used to watch that cartoon as well


What is this “cartoon “? Where is Fred Flintstone?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you too, Bugs, Daffy and the gang were awesome. Heck i use to watch the 3 stooges, Marx Brothers, old Monster Flix, Godzilla, Gamera stuff


Ultraman rocked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here pops, have my seat…


I think you need to speak up


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I graduated HS in the Bicentennial.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ultraman rocked


yeah it did...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need to speak up


I’ve been hitting Perry bong all day with the Kush sisters, Hindu and Bubba.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What is this “cartoon “? Where is Fred Flintstone?


yeah it was back in the day "he-man" cartoon.....i also watch them as well js...Bam Bam was my fav


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve been hitting Perry bong all day with the Kush sisters, Hindu and Bubba.


Friday I plan on being high from when I get up until I go to bed. Might have a couple white claws too.


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 28, 2022)

Why are you trying to copy my daily routine?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Friday I plan on being high from when I get up until I go to bed. Might have a couple white claws too.


Today is Friday


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

why do i get a strange feeling that post is gonna be used against me when my bday comes up....hmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Why are you trying to copy my daily routine?


Now are you a tube sock too?


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 28, 2022)

No but I'll show you what I can do with one....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman Space Ghost


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Friday I plan on being high from when I get up until I go to bed. Might have a couple white claws too.


Might as well end as you began.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I graduated HS in the Bicentennial.


Me too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Now are you a tube sock too?


I'm more of a compression sock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Might as well end as you began.


I'm gonna need more chocolates.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna need more chocolates.


I'm with you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Mighty Mouse Underdog and Yogi Bear lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2022)

penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis


Love


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis


good to see ya around...wb


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hong Kong Phooey, if we're naming Sat morn cartoons still Ooo oo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm with you View attachment 5155943


We need to go sweeter Jeff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis


Look what the cat dragged in!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Love


I knew it!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need to go sweeter Jeff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I knew it!


What


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5155978


There’s almonds displacing chocolate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What


Nothin


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There’s almonds displacing chocolate.


It's better than plain chocolate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's better than plain chocolate


It takes skill to be that confident and wrong at the same time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothin
> 
> View attachment 5155991


You put ranch on your pizza....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It takes skill to be that confident and wrong at the same time.


You put ranch on your pizza.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You put ranch on your pizza.......


Incorrect!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

I dip my pizzza in Jalapeno Ranch dip.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dip my pizzza in Jalapeno Ranch dip.


Nasty! What's the area code


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nasty! What's the area code


416


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 416


Note to self.......Avoid the 416


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!





WB @Metasynth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis


Long time no see glad to hear that some things do not change welcome back


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 28, 2022)

Perry time. Good night tribe…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Perry time. Good night tribe…View attachment 5156081


Rest well


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

Good AM, America & Canada.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good AM, America & Canada.


I'm still on Tuesday time, 

Morning is night, and afternoon is morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Good morning beautiful.
In my dream I robbed a bank to adopt all the kittens. Sparkee ran out the door and got on the city bus. I got on the bus, he got off the bus. So I got off and picked him up. We walked home, with me carrying him.
I woke up holding him.
Have a great day. Getting flooring estimate this morning. Dad bringing the lift and I’m taking him to eat all the shrimp he can at Bayport Inn


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning






You know what day it is 

Another 80° sunny day here. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked B did she want to go to the ADULT toy store and she looked at me like I had three heads. Guess that’s a “No”.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I asked B did she want to go to the ADULT toy store and she looked at me like I had three heads. Guess that’s a “No”.


adamandeve.com babe99 coupon code will get you 50% off.

Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I asked B did she want to go to the ADULT toy store and she looked at me like I had three heads. Guess that’s a “No”.


If you need I can send you something


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit don't forget about safe vaping lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you need I can send you something


Someone likes their silicone


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone likes their silicone


Everything you see on the internet is true


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

I was thinking that you only made trays he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking that you only made trays he he he ha ha ha he


Not a bad idea Jeff.........I'll go grab a domain name


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2022)

Crank up the heat!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking that you only made trays he he he ha ha ha he


Here is a great tray


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful.
> In my dream I robbed a bank to adopt all the kittens. Sparkee ran out the door and got on the city bus. I got on the bus, he got off the bus. So I got off and picked him up. We walked home, with me carrying him.
> I woke up holding him.
> Have a great day. Getting flooring estimate this morning. Dad bringing the lift and I’m taking him to eat all the shrimp he can at Bayport Inn


You have a busy day!! Have fun with dad and enjoy the shrimp....Sounds great!

I had a bizarre dream last night too....Dreams are awesome, even the freaky ones !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here is a great tray
> View attachment 5156289


O this is going to sound bad but do you know how hard it is to eat nuts without teeth lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Did you say outside be back in a few


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

New floor install tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning all, how's everyone doing.......i was a little "WOW' last night...good stuff....

woke up this moring to a steamy 70" and last night we got rain finally, wasn't much prolly bout 1/2 a inch, it's gave us a good soaking overall.....high today 95 and steamy.......

just made a fresh pot of coffee....

now to get some breakfast in me......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Mattress delivered Sunday. My bed will look good. I think brother in law will put it together for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mattress delivered Sunday. My bed will look good. I think brother in law will put it together for me.
> View attachment 5156334


Did you buy yourself some fresh sheets too? It's going to look great with the new flooring.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

Looking good Paul...nice setup....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you buy yourself some fresh sheets too? It's going to look great with the new flooring.


Absolutely I went from a king size to a queen size. It’s going to be a must. Thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looking good Paul...nice setup....


Thanks
I have to spend quite some time in there so it’s gonna take me away.
Got this tapestry


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you buy yourself some fresh sheets too? It's going to look great with the new flooring.


Here’s my bitch mother. Please trade!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks
> I have to spend quite some time in there so it’s gonna take me away.
> Got this tapestry View attachment 5156335


ah yes, attach that one behind the bed i'm guessing???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Absolutely I went from a king size to a queen size. It’s going to be a must. Thanks


King size is too big anyway. I love new sheets!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here’s my bitch mother. Please trade!View attachment 5156336


that would be a HARD..."no"....sorry love


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here’s my bitch mother. Please trade!View attachment 5156336


How's hot Marley doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> King size is a must when you're 6'2!


FIFY

Having my feet hanging off the bed is a NO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY
> 
> Having my feet hanging off the bed is a NO!


Think of the possibilities... shorty.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here’s my bitch mother. Please trade!View attachment 5156336


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks
> I have to spend quite some time in there so it’s gonna *take me away*.
> Got this tapestry View attachment 5156335


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY
> 
> Having my feet hanging off the bed is a NO!


What is your inseam?


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is your inseam?


Mine is 34, since you didn't ask. I'm 6'2" also.
Mornin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mineis 34, since you didn't ask. I'm 6'2" also.
> Mornin.


We might be twins.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that would be a HARD..."no"....sorry love


What does that mean? She’s a bitch who wants to be the age of my niece and nephew.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How's hot Marley doing?


Awesome, making over a grand a day…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

I’VE GOT A LIFT ON MY TRUCK! And we’re eating shrimp on the beach


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


>


I don’t think she’s my mom. Some of you know what I look like.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mineis 34, since you didn't ask. I'm 6'2" also.
> Mornin.


Damn it that means my wife is right I'm all legs and arms 510 and I have 34 inseam lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What does that mean? She’s a bitch who wants to be the age of my niece and nephew.


nothing against that lady, but i've had enough mothers in my life, 1 real one and 4 adopted ones (large family kinda thing), my birth mother has passed.....so


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing against that lady, but i've had enough mothers in my life, 1 real one and 4 adopted ones (large family kinda thing), my birth mother has passed.....so


We are not in contact.

Here we go


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Plate number 1


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

If in your disliking your mother that much can I ask why you put down female dogs in heat????(hate that word used in any other context) just my two cents


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We are not in contact.
> 
> Here we go View attachment 5156380


nice...eat well

took me 30yrs to find mine, only to loose her to cancer


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Well I think I'm going to go split some wood for a fire tonight you all be good to each other he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mineis 34, since you didn't ask. I'm 6'2" also.
> Mornin.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We might be twins.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn it that means my wife is right I'm all legs and arms 510 and I have 34 inseam lol


Y'all occupy too much space!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If in your disliking your mother that much can I ask why you put down female dogs in heat????(hate that word used in any other context) just my two cents


Uhhhhhh how about hateful cunt?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm 33"-34"........if my nuts are squished


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


It's not like I gave you the measurement to the tip also........


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jun 29, 2022)

I had to Google inseam.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> I had to Google inseam.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not like I gave you the measurement to the tip also........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Y'all occupy too much space!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

8 shrimp refill plates  refills were a dozen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Environmentally friendly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 8 shrimp refill plates  refills were a dozen.


Butter or cocktail 



Please don't say tartar


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Butter or cocktail
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say tartar


Nothing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing


Mmmmm naked 





Edit: lmao my new phone needs to learn......stupid autocorrect 

Oh that was funny! Anybody catch that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm naked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to know about your weird mom fetish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't want to know about your weird mom fetish.


Lmao you saw it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

What phone did you get?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What phone did you get?


Samsung a52


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

I can now adjust my flashlight brightness


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Uhhhhhh how about hateful cunt?


Works for me I ment no disrespect


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Samsung a52


I love new phone smell


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love new phone smell


My other phone feels sturdier. Aluminum bezel.....no scratches and I don't use a cover or screen protector. This one feels like I should get something. Otherwise it's basically the same phone......ah 

I got my wife the s22. I think she's going to be happy. It just came.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My other phone feels sturdier. Aluminum bezel.....no scratches and I don't use a cover or screen protector. This one feels like I should get something. Otherwise it's basically the same phone......ah
> 
> I got my wife the s22. I think she's going to be happy. It just came.


Metal bezels are like grandpa phones. I have an a72 5g and it's totally plastic. It has awesome flashlight control lol. Also I abuse it frequently. Drop on concrete leave out in a rainstorm it's bulletproof. Face just doesn't scratch or crack. No screen protector needed. It's the first phone I can really say I do everything I used to do on a desktop. Except for design and editing stuff. Which I don't really do anymore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Metal bezels are like grandpa phones. I have an a72 5g and it's totally plastic. It has awesome flashlight control lol. Also I abuse it frequently. Drop on concrete leave out in a rainstorm it's bulletproof. Face just doesn't scratch or crack. No screen protector needed. It's the first phone I can really say I do everything I used to do on a desktop. Except for design and editing stuff. Which I don't really do anymore.


Yeah, I replaced my s8 active.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can now adjust my flashlight brightness


Whew, that's a relief - I don't know how you made it without that function.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Whew, that's a relief - I don't know how you made it without that function.


I know! This is amazing lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

On the side the aluminum stood higher than the glass. This one the glass is higher


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Butter or cocktail
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say tartar


With ketchup of course.





















Ketchup Shrimp Stir-Fry: Bill's Mom’s Recipe


Ketchup Shrimp is a favorite childhood dish that my mom made often for family and friends. Succulent shrimp coated with a tangy sauce, served hot or at...




thewoksoflife.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> With ketchup of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ketchup Shrimp sounds weird but interesting, have you tried it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The Ketchup Shrimp sounds weird but interesting, have you tried it?


Isn’t the main ingredient to cocktail sauce ketchup?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Morning






75° and sunny today  

Happy almost weekend. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn’t the main ingredient to cocktail sauce ketchup?


Yup that and horseradish but I never stir fry my shrimp in it. So yeah sounds weird to me.
Good morning, still half asleep and need to hit the road now.


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The Ketchup Shrimp sounds weird but interesting, have you tried it?


Not yet.



Laughing Grass said:


> Isn’t the main ingredient to cocktail sauce ketchup?





curious2garden said:


> Yup that and horseradish but I never stir fry my shrimp in it. So yeah sounds weird to me.
> Good morning, still half asleep and need to hit the road now.


Adding horseradish to ketchup is offensive to the palate and should be avoided.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it with extra horseradish


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I like cocktail sauce.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like it with extra horseradish


If you ever find yourself in Hugo’s Cellar in Vegas, respect their horseradish sauce! Hotter than wasabi! I thought I was going to die!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you ever find yourself in Hugo’s Cellar in Vegas, respect their horseradish sauce! Hotter than wasabi! I thought I was going to die!


That's how I like it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Good morning.
Gino from Empire flooring is on his way between 930 and 11 sometime.
Please tell me this could be worth a shit.









NugSmasher® Mini - NugSmasher


MADE TO TRAVEL with 2 Tons of pressure and stowable pump handle 2.5”x2.5”x1.25” heat plates EACH Powered by 70 watt heaters Made out of Solid Structural Steel and 6061 Aircraft Grade Aluminum Backed and guaranteed with our True* Lifetime Warranty Proprietary extraction method works with 3.5...




nugsmasher.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Ummmm these shrimps didn’t need anything. Karen ate blackened chicken 

Would you really put anything on these? Dad says they are the best he’s ever eaten. And that says a lot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Damn looking at that I could eat it again right now.


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning.
> Gino from Empire flooring is on his way between 930 and 11 sometime.
> Please tell me this could be worth a shit.
> 
> ...


It is sure to get a better return than a hair straightener.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning.
> Gino from Empire flooring is on his way between 930 and 11 sometime.
> Please tell me this could be worth a shit.
> 
> ...


I think you might struggle to operate the jack.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you might struggle to operate the jack.


I wouldn’t be jacking it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Great now I want a dab and some shrimp


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wouldn’t be jacking it


In that case I’d buy a 6 ton on Amazon for the same price


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wouldn’t be jacking it


I thought you gave that up a long time ago 


















Penis


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

The flooring guys don’t speak English so they had the call their boss got in the truck and left to go to the gas station to call the manager. Not looking good. The water went to the under floor. 
There goes my ring.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 30, 2022)

Still, look at one with greater squishing capacity. Beefier jack and larger heat plates. Like this one for 60 dollars more
Dulytek DHP7 Hydraulic Heat Press Machine, 7 Ton Pressing Force, Dual Heat 6" Plates, Precise Two-Channel Control Panel - [Starter Kit Included] https://a.co/d/ilSNOSF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The flooring guys don’t speak English so they had the call their boss got in the truck and left to go to the gas station to call the manager. Not looking good. The water went to the under floor.
> There goes my ring.
> 
> View attachment 5156778


Get the matching gloves!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you gave that up a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to give up lol 
















Penis or vaginaaaa?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Great now I want a dab and some shrimp


Me too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 30, 2022)

My replacement shrimp order arrived yesterday so we are having shrimp and dabs for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5156784


Backatcha Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Backatcha Jeff


So what kinda of flooring are you going with?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Damn this is gonna be good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn this is gonna be good.
> View attachment 5156785


I actually miss eating salads  looks good to


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My replacement shrimp order arrived yesterday so we are having shrimp and dabs for sure.


With or without ketchup?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I actually miss eating salads  looks good to


There's steak and cheese under all that. With salsa, candied jalapenos lots of cilantro and lime


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

It's true


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's steak and cheese under all that. With salsa, candied jalapenos lots of cilantro and lime


Blue or goat?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Blue or goat?


Queso Fresco from California cows 

And cheddar from Vermont cows


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Queso Fresco from California cows
> 
> And cheddar from Vermont cows


Ok I was off a little lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what kinda of flooring are you going with?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5156793


Did the guys get back?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Flooring canceled. BS BS BS and more BS.
Not a good time to have some of my psych meds switched.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Flooring canceled. BS BS BS and more BS.
> Not a good time to have some of my psych meds switched.


Is your subfloor bad? Water damage or mold?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is your subfloor bad? Water damage or mold?


Said it was wet which it is not.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

Did someone say Tacos???



just finished 2 barbacoa's with celantro, hot sauce, and onions....

morning btw....


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Said it was wet which it is not.


This is after calling empire directly and getting a supervisor who finally called the guys and found out what they were doing they did not intend to call me back. They’re sending my check back. 10 business days to get a check in the mail.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Said it was wet which it is not.


Did they use a meter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Wait a minute where the is my coffee O that's right it's being made man that was close


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Ok we are good


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did they use a meter?


They didn’t even bend over. That was my job.

I need one with a holster on my wheelchair. They made me feel uncomfortable. SPEAK ENGLISH!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They didn’t even bend over. That was my job.
> View attachment 5156824
> I need one with a holster on my wheelchair. They made me feel uncomfortable. SPEAK ENGLISH!


looks like Paul is gonna be packing? 22mag...nice


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

My next tattoo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They didn’t even bend over. That was my job.
> View attachment 5156824
> I need one with a holster on my wheelchair. They made me feel uncomfortable. SPEAK ENGLISH!


Love the looks of it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They didn’t even bend over. That was my job.
> View attachment 5156824
> I need one with a holster on my wheelchair. They made me feel uncomfortable. SPEAK ENGLISH!


Sold out lol which is ok cause I love this girl


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sold out lol which is ok cause I love this girl
> View attachment 5156832


Why a wheel gun?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Why a wheel gun?


no evidence?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Why a wheel gun?


Can’t “rack it”cause of my hands.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

Nap time 

Later days


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can’t “rack it”cause of my hands.


A hammer is going to be the same.

Get a stun gun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can’t “rack it”cause of my hands.


I'd try shooting a short bbl .45 Colt before I bought one were I you.
Hefty recoil even with "Baldwin" loads.
JS


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd try shooting a short bbl .45 Colt before I bought one were I you.
> Hefty recoil even with "Baldwin" loads.
> JS


Have a shooting range about a mile away. I’ll check them all out before I buy anything.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

It can all be yours also just for the itty bitty price of your soul and a buttload of painhe he he ha ha ha he he he evil laughter fades away


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2022)

I just inhaled the best tuna salad on a fresh Pepperidge Farms roll, made with Miracle Whip and chopped onion...and barbeque chips on the side. Inhaled!!! 

Back to lawn cutting....Not sure I need another dab yet even!! Made a fresh gram last night from a variety of tasty buds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just inhaled the best tuna salad on a fresh Pepperidge Farms roll, made with Miracle Whip and chopped onion...and barbeque chips on the side. Inhaled!!!
> 
> Back to lawn cutting....Not sure I need another dab yet even!! Made a fresh gram last night from a variety of tasty buds.


I can't do miracle whip...wife and my dad love it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

what in the heck is that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5156917


Did you put meat in there.......dead raccoon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

It’s a bald cardinal


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a bald cardinal


Rough neighborhood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Rough neighborhood


Thats the 416!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Avoid the 416!


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a bald cardinal


must have been a bad day at the cardinal hair solon.......


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> must have been a bad day at the cardinal hair solon.......


He probably gets hen pecked at home  

Oh I am gonna have a pup for the weekend. Should be here shortly. Not really a pup, but a young dog! 

Then another friend wants me to watch his young dog for 8 days, but the thing is sooo bad mannered and high strung. He asked a few weeks ago and I was like "ummmmmmmm". Then I saw him today, and he mentioned "when I watch the dog next month"...Wait, what??? Then he went on about how bad mannered it is, how they never crate trained it, how it's a bed hog, trashes their house constantly. Like WTF, take your dog elsewhere please!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He probably gets hen pecked at home
> 
> Oh I am gonna have a pup for the weekend. Should be here shortly. Not really a pup, but a young dog!
> 
> Then another friend wants me to watch his young dog for 8 days, but the thing is sooo bad mannered and high strung. He asked a few weeks ago and I was like "ummmmmmmm". Then I saw him today, and he mentioned "when I watch the dog next month"...Wait, what??? Then he went on about how bad mannered it is, how they never crate trained it, how it's a bed hog, trashes their house constantly. Like WTF, take your dog elsewhere please!!


Just say "sorry no" train your dog.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a bald cardinal


Of course I had to look it up. Ornithologists are divided as to cause. Some say mites others say it's an 'irregular molt'.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2022)

Here's the weekend visitor....This one is fairly well behaved.



That was him all excited to see the visitor, 15' from the back door. The fox was very interested and was rubbing it's face where the dog peed. The dog is not neutered yet so maybe they will hook up  She is trying to look like a sexy bitch here!! And the dog keeps trying to hump the house mate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2022)

Morning 






90° today......





How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

People and their fireworks Odin was so upset that he ended up taking a crap in the house what a way to wake up in the morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2022)

Clicking on the AC.....90f forecast for today and it's already 75f at 9 am. 

Pretty sure the dog did not sleep all night. A whole lot of pacing, barking, and licking my face. 

TGIF


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 1, 2022)

Good morning. Waiting to tee off on a nice summer day. Feeling pretty good 2 weeks out from covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning. Waiting to tee off on a nice summer day. Feeling pretty good 2 weeks out from covid.


Good to hear you're feeling better. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 1, 2022)

Just spent $799 at Walmart (grabs chest)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just spent $799 at Walmart (grabs chest)
> View attachment 5157260


Bought lunch?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

Yuppers it is that time


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers it is that time View attachment 5157281


I bought this because of you Jeff. I also bought 8 Bubba cups and a huge wok.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bought this because of you Jeff. I also bought 8 Bubba cups and a huge wok.
> View attachment 5157282


Bubba cup?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bought this because of you Jeff. I also bought 8 Bubba cups and a huge wok.
> View attachment 5157282


Love it yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bought this because of you Jeff. I also bought 8 Bubba cups and a huge wok.
> View attachment 5157282


Yours look better


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bubba cup?


Best cold/hot tumblers and mugs ever


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 1, 2022)

Oh man these are too good


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just spent $799 at Walmart (grabs chest)
> View attachment 5157260


You were spotted nodding in the patio furniture department.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2022)

Mowed some lawn, grilled some burgers and dogs.......time for a hike to the falls, the heat is turned on


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Just spent $799 at Walmart (grabs chest)
> View attachment 5157260




I can handle this.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good to hear you're feeling better. Enjoy the day.


Thanks. I remained standing but feeling pretty gassed now.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks. I remained standing but feeling pretty gassed now.


Glad your feeling better.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 1, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5157310
> 
> I can handle this.


Same here, it's shockingly not horrible.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5157375
> View attachment 5157374


How did you get video of my first vape hit (Damn big brother)lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

1984


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

And yes I hide my vaping like I was hitting a joint lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2022)

That was fun  


Found a bunch of reshi also. I left a lot but brought home 5......one's at least twice the size as this one.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 1984


Is that the year of your 1st vape hit??



I am trying to pay bills....July 1st kiddos. 

Oh it is Canada Day....LG is knee deep in chocolate and dabs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Is that the year of your 1st vape hit??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I was thinking about the book


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm thinking it was like 2 or 3 years ago I sounded like the song sweet leaf from Ozzy on vinyl record with a skip


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2022)

Bills are paid and I am headed to the market for some chocolate of my own!!

And hopefully some corn on the cob, if there's any left.

Storms are headed this way, bringing some slightly cooler air with it perhaps.

Another friend just called and has Covid...His wife was diagnosed 3 days ago. I'll be wearing a mask in the store, for sure!!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That was fun
> View attachment 5157407
> 
> Found a bunch of reshi also. I left a lot but brought home 5......one's at least twice the size as this one.


I love mushroom hunting, but the past few years have been shit with the drought in California.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I love mushroom hunting, but the past few years have been shit with the drought in California.


I wasn't even hunting......my daughter saw a big stash.....lol guess she picked up a little smarts


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2022)

Not as pretty but oh I bet it's gonna be good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 1, 2022)

O yeah that bowl to


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 2, 2022)

Good morning 
Yay for July. I forgot about 710! Oh lord look out, this year, just know I’m buying everything concentrated, well almost everything.
Happy Saturday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Jul 2, 2022)

Think I'm finally feeling better from covid, felt run down for 2 weeks and crud from sinuses.
Been avoiding coming here and whining about it, just didn't have the concentration to follow a thread daily.
First day home, I spent all day here smoking and snarking. Decided to smoke and take naps instead.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Think I'm finally feeling better from covid, felt run down for 2 weeks and crud from sinuses.
> Been avoiding coming here and whining about it, just didn't have the concentration to follow a thread daily.
> First day home, I spent all day here smoking and snarking. Decided to smoke and take naps instead.


Sounds like you are on the mend here hoping that it continues


----------



## DCcan (Jul 2, 2022)

Lost some weight between hiking for a week, then getting this crud. At least food tastes normal again, and I can taste beer again!
Need to make another batch of cookies, those helped me sleep regularly. Also went thru a large bottle of Jaegermeister, that was fun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

I've got to turn on some music so I don't haft to see these these stupid politicians ads.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

Awww much better


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2022)

Morning 






Hopefully the rain is on its way out and the sun comes out 80° later. I'm hungry  

How's your Saturday looking?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, torrential rains last night.

I'll take my eggs scrambled please  Extra bacon

At least the dog slept last night, until 6 am, and them promptly gave me the cold nose treatment. 

Saturday.....Hmmmm, what projects can I tackle today???? Dabs and breakfast for starters though!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

Well it's time for me to make my way to the garage the granddaughter is here so nice working is outside in the garage we're all good with that see you all in a few


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm giving myself the day off. I'm sure I'll see something I "have" to do, but it will be minimal, like putting water in the fish tank and tying up some plants. No one wants the old cabinets so I have given my son the OK to break them up and put them in the truck for a dump run. 
I'm thinking Jimmy Deans sausage and pancakes for breakfast. After that some NASCAR and a nap, got up at about 3:30 for no apparent reason.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm giving myself the day off. I'm sure I'll see something I "have" to do, but it will be minimal, like putting water in the fish tank and tying up some plants. No one wants the old cabinets so I have given my son the OK to break them up and put them in the truck for a dump run.
> I'm thinking Jimmy Deans sausage and pancakes for breakfast. After that some NASCAR and a nap, got up at about 3:30 for no apparent reason.
> Mornin.


With plenty of smoke breaks sounds like a full day of work to me lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 2, 2022)

Good morning. Scattered showers and dabs in the forecast here. Decided on Vietnamese style pork ribs for the 4th. Marinate today, braise tomorrow, heat and eat on the 4th. Need to decide on sides. Leaning towards a cucumber salad and rice of course. And any excuse for cake.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 2, 2022)

Just some grey skies and low 80's, maybe a squall later, then clearing for the next days.

Think I'll do burgers taters corn and watermelon for the 4th.
Got t-bone spiced and air drying for tonight, side of baby bellas and roasted sweet potatoes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2022)

I made French onion soup and baked some home made Ginger snap cookies yesterday.
Momma was feeling under the weather so I pampered her sweet tooth.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made French onion soup and baked some home made Ginger snap cookies yesterday.
> Momma was feeling under the weather so I pampered her sweet tooth.


They both sound like great comfort food. When I was a kid, I use to shovel an elderly neighbors sidewalks and she most always gave me a bag of home made Ginger snap cookies, that were extra delicious after shoveling.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They both sound like great comfort food. When I was a kid, I use to shovel an elderly neighbors sidewalks and she most always gave me a bag of home made Ginger snap cookies, that were extra delicious after shoveling.


Gotta have a glass of milk handy too.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 2, 2022)

Afternoon everyone.

July 4th deals at the dispensaries all around *Paul Drake*! Trulieve has door busters from 3pm-9pm. Surterra's on full 40% all weekend. Eights for around +/-$30 at them all. I haven't looked at Muv or Grow Healthy yet.

That being said, got my 4 plants cut up, cloning and headed to flower and hopefully by the end of august I won't be shopping anymore. I did a branch count after training and right now it looks like around 35-40 colas after lollipopping. I've still got to do some trimming and training or they'll takeover my closet, but they're looking good for being chopped practically in half to get clones. Just need a few more inches of vertical growth and they'll be good to flower. The rain science pots are a lot of fun, I pick them up and can feel the roots being fuzzy all around the pot, not sure if that makes any difference at all but it lets me feel the roots which I couldn't really do with smart pots once they started air pruning.

Trying to decide if I'm going to do my usual technique (there are two strains here, I usually only run one) and cull 1 plant to make room for 5 gallon pots. The last harvest (Oct 2021) that didn't mold yielded 4g short of a pound with 3 plants in 5 gallon pots, with the dispensaries and the previous (Aug 2021) harvest, that yield kept me in supply until May. I'm still of the mind that 15 gallons of soil and 3 plants is more productive than 12 gallons of soil and 4 plants. So I dunno of the if I'll cull 1 or not yet. Decisions, decisions. It's been years since I actually ran 4 plants in this small space, three seemed to fit just right.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> People and their fireworks Odin was so upset that he ended up taking a crap in the house what a way to wake up in the morning


That's too bad about your dog. My daughters dog shakes and nearly has a heart attack with thunder. I was watching my moms kitty when I was young over the 4th and the kitty ran away, so I hear ya. But I love my fireworks. The 4th has always been one of my favorite holidays. I'm in the CO mountains though so I can't always light some on the 4th. Only if it's been raining. Don't want to burn the forest down.

I usually have to wait until New Years a lot of times, or on special occasions like my teams winning the Championships. I like to always have some around. But shit this year they were crazy expensive. More than double what I usually pay.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's too bad about your dog. My daughters dog shakes and nearly has a heart attack with thunder. I was watching my moms kitty when I was young over the 4th and the kitty ran away, so I hear ya. But I love my fireworks. The 4th has always been one of my favorite holidays. I'm in the CO mountains though so I can't always light some on the 4th. Only if it's been raining. Don't want to burn the forest down.
> 
> I usually have to wait until New Years a lot of times, or on special occasions like my teams winning the Championships. I like to always have some around. But shit this year they were crazy expensive. More than double what I usually pay.


Thanks for that and I just love thingy that go boom lol but he is my baby boy so if I don't get to do the fireworks so be it love my Scooby-Doo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and I just love thingy that go boom lol but he is my baby boy so if I don't get to do the fireworks so be it love my Scooby-Doo


Hey it's my brother from another mother what's going on @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hey it's my brother from another mother what's going on @MICHI-CAN


Another loud holiday. i cannot participate due to 3 year old neighbor girl. And my mutt was intolerant to excess. Just take them for walks and act normal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

Yeah the rednecks and hillbillies that are out here start about a week early and go about 2 weeks after the 4th I'll be dealing with loud evenings


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah the rednecks and hillbillies that are out here start about a week early and go about 2 weeks after the 4th I'll be dealing with loud evenings


Seriously walk your dog when it starts. A few trips of you being you and they chill. Most owners feed trauma.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 2, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Seriously walk your dog when it starts. A few trips of you being you and they chill. Most owners feed trauma.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Seriously walk your dog when it starts. A few trips of you being you and they chill. Most owners feed trauma.


I agree with you 100 % on that and I would love to talk more but I'm passing out on you are you going to be here tomorrow?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 2, 2022)

Someone has been hanging around


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2022)

Yum....


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 3, 2022)

Buggers. Got the flu bug for the 2nd time in just a few months. Had a flu shot too.

Good AM and Happy 4th.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2022)

Get well, stay hydrated. I just cleared covid, round III.
covid:2/ me:1  didn't get my booster in april


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Get well, stay hydrated. I just cleared covid, round III.
> covid:2/ me:1  didn't get my booster in april


Thank you. Round III? Damn! I tested negative both times but I'm not sure it isn't guessing from the symptoms. My ass is dragging but starting to feel better this AM. I will be getting another booster.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2022)

My test this time took ~2 seconds to turn insanely positive, last time it took several minutes to show a faint line when I was up on boosters.
There is something going around, people are calling it a cold or flu, that has very similar symptoms to omnicrom. Flu shots don't seem to affect it.

It tests negative for covid. It was driving management at manufacturing facility for covid tests (Abbott Labs) crazy with the call outs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My test this time took ~2 seconds to turn insanely positive, last time it took several minutes to show a faint line when I was up on boosters.
> There is something going around, people are calling it a cold or flu, that has very similar symptoms to omnicrom. Flu shots don't seem to affect it.
> 
> It tests negative for covid. It was driving management at manufacturing facility for covid tests (Abbott Labs) crazy with the call outs.


The fall booster should be Omicron specific. Good news since there are currently no new VOC's other than mutations in the Omicron lineage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2022)

My bald friend, caught him on the dslr, you can make out more detail


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My bald friend, caught him on the dslr, you can make out more detail
> 
> View attachment 5158021


That is creepy lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is creepy lol


It is, I hope it grows back for him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

It is the first time seeing something like that on a cardinal or Songbird for that fact


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It is, I hope it grows back for him.


Dose it act normally?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dose it act normally?


Yup and the other birds don’t seem to mind. He has a female that’s usually near him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My bald friend, caught him on the dslr, you can make out more detail
> 
> View attachment 5158021





Laughing Grass said:


> Yup and the other birds don’t seem to mind. He has a *female that’s usually near him*.


It's not uncommon females pluck feathers from their mates to 'finish' their nests. I just hope he isn't ill.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2022)

Morning 






80° and sunny again. Beautiful day. What should I do today? BBQ 

What's everyone's plans for the day?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My bald friend, caught him on the dslr, you can make out more detail



You're feeding a Skeksis?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holiday weekends are perfect for wrapping up unpermitted shed projects.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Holiday weekends are perfect for wrapping up unpermitted shed projects.


Throw some dirt on it.......nah that thing's been there forever


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Throw some dirt on it.......nah that thing's been there forever


A few years back a client had to move a shed I built for him. It was too close to the property line. The neighbor was a real asshole. We moved it about three feet.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2022)

We took the dog to the park for a walk yesterday...Nope, turns out he is a little viscous!! Then we get home...Had him tied out back. We hear the fox screaming again. Look out back and the dog is gone....snapped the leather leash and was chasing the fox around the yard. He never barked once at the fox, but people or dogs at the park he went ape shit over. He looks to me like he has a little Pitbull in him. He goes home today. My home now smells like dog


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We took the dog to the park for a walk yesterday...Nope, turns out he is a little viscous!! Then we get home...Had him tied out back. We hear the fox screaming again. Look out back and the dog is gone....snapped the leather leash and was chasing the fox around the yard. He never barked once at the fox, but people or dogs at the park he went ape shit over. He looks to me like he has a little Pitbull in him. He goes home today. My home now smells like dog


Damn and you just did that big clean


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn and you just did that big clean


That is what I was thinking


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> A few years back a client had to move a shed I built for him. It was too close to the property line. The neighbor was a real asshole. We moved it about three feet.


There basically are no rules for an "accessory" building in my town, a garage is different and has to meet setbacks.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> There basically are no rules for an "accessory" building in my town, a garage is different and has to meet setbacks.


I urged him to fight it. Hell, I would have had no problem telling the building dept. to get fucked. But he didnt want to rock the boat.
The real kick in the nuts was, the neighbor's shed was built on the property line, but was grandfathered in, like half the town.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weed and coffee is good this morning... more than usual for some reason. 
Those 2 trees... gotta start removing rocks and bushes and stuff. Gonna pay someone to take the trees down and remove the stumps.
So many projects around here. Happy wife... hmm. 

SH420


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy 4th of July weekend everyone.

Going for a motorcycle ride today. 

Remember,
If you want a happy 4th,
Don't drink a fifth on the third!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is what I was thinking


Yeah and now it's owners aren't coming home til tomorrow.

It is sure going to make it easier to say NO to my other friend who was looking for an 8 day stay for his mutt next month. Hell to the no!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2022)

My tomatoes are almost up to my chin and need water almost twice a day  

It's gonna be a good tomato season


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Uh... Change of plans. I knew this was coming down but I thought I was going to do it...


Thank you termites 



I knew it was dead just didn't realize how dead. I still got chems from my pest control days. Gonna start chopping. Dump closed til Tuesday. Burn it!!!

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We took the dog to the park for a walk yesterday...Nope, turns out he is a little viscous!! Then we get home...Had him tied out back. We hear the fox screaming again. Look out back and the dog is gone....snapped the leather leash and was chasing the fox around the yard. He never barked once at the fox, but people or dogs at the park he went ape shit over. He looks to me like he has a little Pitbull in him. He goes home today. My home now smells like dog


Sounds like a dream date for my feral girl. The only friend she ever made was a fox, tried to bring him home and introduce us.
Her idea of making friends is see who the boss bitch is, so go for the throat first like a launched missile, then see if they want to play.

Now she keeps trying to get me to help her roll the postman, and is Mama's enforcer, jeez.
(mama's the boss bitch, I'm told  )


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh... Change of plans. I knew this was coming down but I thought I was going to do it...
> View attachment 5158122
> 
> Thank you termites
> ...


Should've let it go two more weeks......chopped early


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should've let it go two more weeks......chopped early


about a pound of mulch there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah and now it's owners aren't coming home til tomorrow.
> 
> It is sure going to make it easier to say NO to my other friend who was looking for an 8 day stay for his mutt next month. Hell to the no!!


Sorry but I'll believe that when you actually say no to them lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry but I'll believe that when you actually say no to them lol


Okay to clarify what I'm saying is you seem to be that guy if you have a problem go to @manfredo to get it fixed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Since I posted the fallen tree in this thread...



SH420


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Since I posted the fallen tree in this thread...
> 
> View attachment 5158289
> 
> SH420


Move the fire pit and reclaim prime real estate.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Move the fire pit and reclaim prime real estate.


We're going to be taking down the picket fence. Fire pit is in the plans.

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay to clarify what I'm saying is you seem to be that guy if you have a problem go to @manfredo to get it fixed


Yeah that's me and I actually feel bad saying no, but their new pup is out of control, totally spoiled. and not crate trained. It will probably go spastic for 2 full days when they leave. ....Life is too short for that kind of torture.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy day 

THE BED IS COMPLETE! What a gorgeous sleep.

I’ll be here if you need anythingzzz…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

Marvel gay Spider-Man is gonna be my new profile picture. Don’t you just love it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

Morning






Happy 4th of July! Any plans? Oh look a news update.....with pics....


Well that was stupid........now, back to the party 














Never did anything like that 


Have fun, be safe and hold my beer


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night happy birthday USA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

Good morning, Happy 4th of July!

Crazy month is over and life can get back to normal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, Happy 4th of July!
> 
> Crazy month is over and life can get back to normal.


Normal?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, Happy 4th of July!
> 
> Crazy month is over and life can get back to normal.


I wish. Rocky decided that if he killed Riley he wouldn't mind the mortaring of the dogs. He found himself voted off the island. Up late with little sleep and now time to walk the dogs. I do wonder where they get all the money for all those bullets. Ammo ain't cheap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wish. Rocky decided that if he killed Riley he wouldn't mind the mortaring of the dogs. He found himself voted off the island. Up late with little sleep and now time to walk the dogs. I do wonder where they get all the money for all those bullets. Ammo ain't cheap.


Actual guns! That's messed up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Normal?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Looks like a normal monday morning so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Looks like a normal monday morning so far.


What LG grumping the place up? LOL I said one word


----------



## DCcan (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What LG grumping the place up? LOL I said one word





DarkWeb said:


> Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Marvel gay Spider-Man is gonna be my new profile picture. Don’t you just love it?View attachment 5158434


Needs assless chaps!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What LG grumping the place up? LOL I said one word


You haven't seen grumping up the place. You couldn't handle grumping up the place!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that’s one of the Bucs players X-ray Jason Pierre Paul. Blew a lot of his hand off when he was a Patriot.

DON’T PLAY YO








Jason Pierre-Paul's Infamous Firework Accident Almost Ended His NFL Career


As enjoyable as the Fourth of July is, celebrating the United States' independence can be rather dangerous. Perhaps no one knows this better than Tampa Bay Buccaneers defensive end Jason Pierre-Paul. In 2015, when JPP was a star defender and member of the New York Giants, he was involved in a...




fanbuzz.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs assless chaps!


I don’t want to see his junk when he works his stuff!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t want to see his junk when he works his stuff!


Not even a little?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You haven't seen grumping up the place. You couldn't handle grumping up the place!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Do you have a problem with me or something?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a problem with me or something?


Are you being serious? All I sad was "Normal?"


----------



## manfredo (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th of July!! It sure doesn't feel like a Monday!!

What's on the barbeque for today??

Did you get your fill of chocolate for Canada Day LG?? 

This was my step dads birthday....What an awesome day to have your b-day on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy 4th of July!! It sure doesn't feel like a Monday!!
> 
> What's on the barbeque for today??
> 
> ...


Burgers and dogs for lunch then a steak and grilled shrimp for dinner. I'm thinking lime wedges and cilantro with the shrimp on skewers. 

What are you having?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not even a little?


You’re bi? Hell no I don’t.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 4, 2022)

Braised baby backs and cucumber salad. Ribs are in the oven now. I'll defat the braising liquid and reduce it to a glossy lacquer. Everything will be ready when we come back from golf. I plan to be pretty lacquered by then as well.

Happy fourth of July!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

Wife having a colonoscopy tomorrow morning at 5:45. We’re not having shit. We did have a lot of hooters wings yesterday.
You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 4, 2022)

Also my dog destroyed a bunny nest this morning and I had to clean up the aftermath. The rabbit problem here is getting out of hand.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Burgers and dogs for lunch then a steak and grilled shrimp for dinner. I'm thinking lime wedges and cilantro with the shrimp on skewers.
> 
> What are you having?


Probably some marinated chicken and maybe some corn on the cob. Need a good desert, like strawberry shortcake!!



Paul Drake said:


> Wife having a colonoscopy tomorrow morning at 5:45. *We’re not having shit*. We did have a lot of hooters wings yesterday.
> You guys are making me hungry.


"insert poop joke here" 

OMG, colonoscopy's are a hoot. I remember the first time I had one, when you drink the prep then start pissing out your ass you know you are almost ready....And my tip of the day....Lube that butthole up good with Vaseline BEFORE the pooping begins!! Saves a LOT of pain!!

* Poop jokes aren’t my favorite jokes.*
But they’re a solid #2.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy 4th of July!! It sure doesn't feel like a Monday!!
> 
> What's on the barbeque for today??
> 
> ...


We spent Canada Day on the beach at Turkey Point and went to Sandbar on the Beach for perch dinner. Nice chill day of doing nothing but relaxing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re bi? Hell no I don’t.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Probably some marinated chicken and maybe some corn on the cob. Need a good desert, like strawberry shortcake!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s had them several times before.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s had them several times before.


Me too unfortunately. I have a friend who is a GI nurse and she has some good stories about removing things from butts after people "fall" on them.....but colonoscopies they do all day long every day. What a job! 


Got to the store just in time...the sweet corn was almost gone and I got the last of it, plus shortcake and strawberries and


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

Every time I put my sunglasses on the sun goes away


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2022)

And I have dry wood in the garage


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I have dry wood in the garageView attachment 5158568


Any chance you have no rain later?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any chance you have no rain later?


This is supposed to blow out of here by later on this afternoon and dry up and come humid and hot


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Every time I put my sunglasses on the sun goes away


 Damn YOU !!!!!! That's what's happening.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> good stories about removing things from butts


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2022)

Hopefully @Rsawr is doing well there was a mass shooting at the 4th of July Parade in Highland Park, IL.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully @Rsawr is doing well there was a mass shooting at the 4th of July Parade in Highland Park, IL.


Sniper on a rooftop. Smh 22 year old MALE.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 4, 2022)

FUCKJERRY on Instagram: "Burgers are done!"


FUCKJERRY shared a post on Instagram: "Burgers are done!". Follow their account to see 2849 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully @Rsawr is doing well there was a mass shooting at the 4th of July Parade in Highland Park, IL.


Yeah, I'm connected to that madness in two ways - my drummer buddy was playing with a band right where it went down, and my son used to drive around with a group of friends in high school. One being the shooter. My kid is really freaked out about it, called me and talked for an hour straight. People who where in the vicinity are marking 'safe' on FB to let their friends know they're okay, so if someone has Rsawr's FB...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2022)

Non-stop fireworks from 8pm (c'mon, people, it isn't even dark yet) to about midnight, when it all stopped at once. It was kinda eerie, like it was coordinated. Then I realize it started to rain. Lol. It's really coming down out there, thunderstorms. Nature said, 'fuck your puny flashes and bang-bangs. This is how it's done!'


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2022)

Morning 






Might rain later.....that's OK we can use it. It's nice and cool and overcast right now. 


Hope you're all doing good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

Good morning, your friendly neighborhood bisexual checking in to grump up the place.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, your friendly neighborhood bisexual checking in to grump up the place.


Good morning beautiful.

Can’t get the cats off my new bed! Maybe I’ve got to push harder.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2022)

A little bit of heat today s*** we're already above 80


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful.
> 
> Can’t get the cats off my new bed! Maybe I’ve got to push harder.
> 
> View attachment 5158846


Morning, pretty sure they would tell us they got a new bed too if you asked.

How are you liking it? Sleeping better?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, pretty sure they would tell us they got a new bed too if you asked.
> 
> How are you liking it? Sleeping better?


I LOVE IT. Dear god nothing like a new bed!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful.
> 
> Can’t get the cats off my new bed! Maybe I’ve got to push harder.
> 
> View attachment 5158846


It’s their new bed now


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Non-stop fireworks from 8pm (c'mon, people, it isn't even dark yet) to about midnight, when it all stopped at once. It was kinda eerie, like it was coordinated. Then I realize it started to rain. Lol. It's really coming down out there, thunderstorms. Nature said, 'fuck your puny flashes and bang-bangs. This is how it's done!'


Unfortunately not here. They didn't stop until sometime after 4 AM


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2022)

Damn, some fools were blowing off fireworks until about 3 am here. They had them at our baseball stadium, but they were over by 10 pm, and then the crazies started in. I felt bad for anyone with dogs. 

Speaking of dogs, the one I watched all weekend was offered to me to keep. They are having a baby and don't want the dog. It is a super shedder though, and I am not into vacuuming every day, so it's a no for me!! Hopefully they keep him, for their other 4 children.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Speaking of dogs, the one I watched all weekend was offered to me to keep. They are having a baby and don't want the dog. It is a super shedder though, and I am not into vacuuming every day, so it's a no for me!! Hopefully they keep him, for their other 4 children.


Assholes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I LOVE IT. Dear god nothing like a new bed!


And new sheets too! Thursday is my clean sheets day... can't bring me down on a Thursday.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Assholes!


They are nice people actually....typical people who get a dog because their kids beg for one, but then within a few weeks the kids no longer had interest. And they keep a super clean house so I bet they DO vacuum every single day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They are nice people actually....typical people who get a dog because their kids beg for one, but then within a few weeks the kids no longer had interest. And they keep a super clean house so I bet they DO vacuum every single day.


I'm sure they are. Pets aren't a hobby or exercise equipment bought on a whim, you're adding a family member. Just sad


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And new sheets too! Thursday is my clean sheets day... *can't bring me down* on a Thursday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope all you ladies and gents had a good 4th.......

just got in, and it's a hot SOB already, looks like the heat dome is back ugh, so yeah we're back to the 100 to 103 during the day, i've got to admit night are not to bad though mid 80's with a south breeze......

just made a fresh pot so coffee is up

now to get some breakfast in me, egg and sausage....time for you to get into my belly.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 5, 2022)

I went out early this morning to do some volunteer landscape work. A couple hours cutting down buckthorn, hauling brush and painting all the stumps with herbicide. Did the same section 2 years ago but regenerated. I'm thinking it'll take a third visit to finally eradicate it. Today is nasty for any kind of outdoor work. Glad we got done before the heat of the day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 5, 2022)

I can’t make myself stay out of bed!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 5, 2022)

And why should I?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And why should I?View attachment 5158906


gotta a good point, it was like that down here over the holiday....what did i do...stay inside, make some good food, streamed a little, and had a good smoke....didn't poke my head out till after 7pm for me


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I went out early this morning to do some volunteer landscape work. A couple hours cutting down buckthorn, hauling brush and painting all the stumps with herbicide. Did the same section 2 years ago but regenerated. I'm thinking it'll take a third visit to finally eradicate it. Today is nasty for any kind of outdoor work. Glad we got done before the heat of the day.


That's what I was doing too....I worked on the tree removal at the end of my driveway before the rain came. There are actually 3 trees intertwined so I am taking all 3 down. Today I got everything I could with my pole saw, and now I need to wait for help before I cut the main big tree, in case it lands in the road.

Then I did some organizing in the garage. I am going to sell my motorcycle. I really can't ride it any more. It's a 2009 Honda 230 with under 1000 miles on it, like new. Thinking it should sell quick in this market, but who knows. My buddy keeps wanting to buy it to save on gas but he has never ridden a bike in his life and he should keep it that way, based on his level of coordination. 

Next up, a shower and some work in the flower room, changing the ductwork around a bit. Only a month overdue.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 5, 2022)

It just got to the low 80's for the last week, so no blazing weather at all this year. Been longest spring ever!
It hasn't really rained in weeks either, just passing showers so the ground is drying up and drought warnings are going out along the coast of all places.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's what I was doing too....I worked on the tree removal at the end of my driveway before the rain came. There are actually 3 trees intertwined so I am taking all 3 down. Today I got everything I could with my pole saw, and now I need to wait for help before I cut the main big tree, in case it lands in the road.
> 
> Then I did some organizing in the garage. I am going to sell my motorcycle. I really can't ride it any more. It's a 2009 Honda 230 with under 1000 miles on it, like new. Thinking it should sell quick in this market, but who knows. My buddy keeps wanting to buy it to save on gas but he has never ridden a bike in his life and he should keep it that way, based on his level of coordination.
> 
> Next up, a shower and some work in the flower room, changing the ductwork around a bit. Only a month overdue.


Are motorcycle prices like used car prices right now?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are motorcycle prices like used car prices right now?


short answer....yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> short answer....yes


Kinda dying to know what the long answer is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda dying to know what the long answer is.


Yes they are.....


----------



## DCcan (Jul 5, 2022)

Holy crap, there is heavy traffic today. I think 150,000 people took an extra day on their rentals and are heading back south today...shopping as they go.
We usually get 12 million visitors May-Aug, another 20 million for the other 8 months. State population can almost double on weekends


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2022)

I would guess the motorcycle market is not as hot as the car market around here, with our limited riding season. Gas prices might be helping MC sales though.

There are also a LOT of Chinese bike companies out now pumping out inexpensive bikes and ATV's....But I should be able to get a good buck out of a low mileage Honda.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, I'm connected to that madness in two ways - my drummer buddy was playing with a band right where it went down, and my son used to drive around with a group of friends in high school. One being the shooter. My kid is really freaked out about it, called me and talked for an hour straight. People who where in the vicinity are marking 'safe' on FB to let their friends know they're okay, so if someone has Rsawr's FB...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

I’d like to play good cop bad cop with him. And I’m not the good cop.

Sitting outside at the surgery center. Probably 3 hours or so. I know she’ll be glad to eat and drink some coffee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife watching serial killers on Netflix.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you think it’s OK if I go to sleep here in the parking lot? I’m right up front in the handicap. I’ll look it for sure. I smoked too much crumble this morning and I just smoked some crippler lol I’ll cover my face with my hat


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Good morning beautiful


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2022)

Road Trip.

Greetings from Middletown Maryland.

We are staying at Surreybrooke Cabin in for a few day before moving on.
Beautiful morning out.

This is an old log cabin farmhouse converted to income rental property. 

The view this morning from the back deck,


Front deck


Bed


Bath


Barn off to the side. This is not part of the rented property.


Front entrance.


We'll stop at some Civil War battle grounds in the area then move on.

Rustic accommodations consisting of 3 floors.
Bedroom and bath in the attic, living area mid level, on bottom is the kitchen area with fire pit and grilling area outside the back door.

3 floors is the deal breaker. I like this place but climbing 3 flights of steep steps regularly is too much.

Complimentary farm fresh brown eggs in the fridge too.





Web link.








Surreybrooke







surreybrooke.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Morning 






Rain is supposed to go away and lots of sun later. Probably gonna be hot and humid. My new smoker should be here today  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting my card renewed today. Then $75 to the state for that card. Always seems to fall on my bday.

Whatcha smoking first?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Getting my card renewed today. Then $75 to the state for that card. Always seems to fall on my bday.
> 
> Whatcha smoking first?


B-day? Is it? Happy birthday!

Snow white 

I cleaned up my press area last night and found a little orange crush. I'll save that for later. Man I wish I had more of that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

I bet, as soon as I drive to DD to get coffee, she’ll come out…


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet, as soon as I drive to DD to get coffee, she’ll come out…


Strawberry glaze please


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> B-day? Is it? Happy birthday!
> 
> Snow white


Not yet brother, 14th I’ll be 56.
My music plays in the elevator, sigh.
I am I the only one who saw the B-52’s last night? I wanted to cry.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Strawberry glaze please


No donuts. They have these omelette rings that taste like really good frittatas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No donuts. They have these omelette rings that taste like really good frittatas.


I don't even know the last time I went to DD.....it's been a while.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 6, 2022)

Class is over! Flu is over! It's a great hump day.

Good morning everybody!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d like to play good cop bad cop with him. And I’m not the good cop.
> 
> Sitting outside at the surgery center. Probably 3 hours or so. I know she’ll be glad to eat and drink some coffee.
> 
> ...


Surgery?? I hope she is ok!!

I might have to help friends move today, although they are leaving 95% of their furniture so not too much to move I don't think.

Looks like it is about to rain here any minute. Might be a good grocery day!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Class is over! Flu is over! It's a great hump day.
> 
> Good morning everybody!


You have to make up for being sick on the 4th, beer and burgers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

Morning all, yeah it's gonna be another hot one, damn heat dome.....101F today....

Just made a fresh pot, so coffee is up

now to get some breakfast in me.......taco time.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2022)

More coffee is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2022)

Ok I'm ready now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2022)

Solved and unsolved cases on YouTube for me this morning @Paul Drake


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Solved and unsolved cases on YouTube for me this morning @Paul Drake


Wimbledon on the tube here watching Rafael Nadal play an American (Fritz) and I'm torn whom to root for.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wimbledon on the tube here watching Rafael Nadal play an American (Fritz) and I'm torn whom to root for.


Flip a coin and heads you win and tails they lose that way you are a winner no madder what lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Nothing like finding a bunch of fuck-ups from someone who used to work here 

Now I have to go through all of it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

Failed weld?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

LOL and then going to shake your iced tea and not having the top on tight......damn it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Failed weld?


No not that. 

Not paying attention. And assembling a product with wrong parts. We had something come back a little bit ago and I opened it up and found out. So I have to go through a bunch of product that was boxed and ready. Can't trust what's in there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

Re-work and warranty are some of the worst $$ killers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Re-work and warranty are some of the worst $$ killers.


And on the guys defense. I think this was when he first started so he may have not even realized it. And so far it's only been 3. Still gotta go through all of it. + now the finished product has some laser engraving and new instruction packets and packaging material.........so I might as well do all that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And on the guys defense. I think this was when he first started so he may have not even realized it. And so far it's only been 3. Still gotta go through all of it. + now the finished product has some laser engraving and new instruction packets and packaging material.........so I might as well do all that.


Yuppers you really cannot flip a coin with that can you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers you really cannot flip a coin with that can you


Funny thing is........that's why I started signing my work 


Actually anyone that works here has to now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny thing is........that's why I started signing my work
> 
> 
> Actually anyone that works here has to now.


We had to sign our work too.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 6, 2022)

Damn I spoke too soon about my friends not having much stuff to move. They have a shit ton!!!! I know what I am doing all day tomorrow. I really don't think we can fit it all into the moving truck, but maybe! And it's just going to be 2 of us, and he's not much better shape than I am. 

Ugh, I hate moving.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We had to sign our work too.


"Scalpel"


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Road Trip.
> 
> Greetings from Middletown Maryland.
> 
> ...


$99 a night seems very reasonable for that. I know the area.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wimbledon on the tube here watching Rafael Nadal play an American (Fritz) and I'm torn whom to root for.


The legend of course!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

My smoker is here!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> "Scalpel"


We used pens. Medical records frowned on destruction of patient records


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My smoker is here!


Your wife visits your work? (pics of the smoker, not your wife unless she really is the smoker)


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We used pens. Medical records frowned on destruction of patient records


Red and black pencil for my job, which you know anyway.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My smoker is here!


Wadja get?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My smoker is here!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

Time check. My recommendation refilled..,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wadja get?











Masterbuilt Pro Series Dual Fuel Smoker


With this Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker you’ll achieve competition-ready results in your own backyard. Whether you love the flavor or charcoal or prefer the consistent heat of propane, the Pro Series Dual Fuel Smoker allows you to smoke delicious foods all year long. Four chrome-coated racks...




www.masterbuilt.com





I'll get a picture when I get it together  



curious2garden said:


> Your wife visits your work? (pics of the smoker, not your wife unless she really is the smoker)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Red and black pencil for my job, which you know anyway.


Gotta sign that ER with something


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta sign that ER with something


Forms, red pencil for symbols. X, /, - .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Forms, red pencil for symbols. X, /, - .


Wouldn't that be a pencil crayon?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wouldn't that be a pencil crayon?


OK?


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> $99 a night seems very reasonable for that. I know the area.


I thought so too, until I considered ALL of the amenities.

Complimentary fresh eggs and bottled OJ in the fridge is a bonus. 
The kitchen is stocked with a complement of spices and herbs.
Baking utensils, cutlery, tableware in abundance.

I became aware that wine is also a complimentary amenity. (specific details are vague).


There is a case of wine in the complimentary laundry. Inventory is full "(specific details for distribution are vague)."

An articulated guess on the "reasonable" rate would be based on compounded math.
Is the case complimentary for the entire stay?, per night?, per person?, per night per person?






1 free bottle of wine, 2 ?, 1 case or 2, Should I tell them the wine is running out or just thank them for the overwhelming hospitality and check out?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Forms, red pencil for symbols. X, /, - .


Pharmaceutical manufacturing all black bics.

She went for endoscopy and colonoscopy at a surgery center her dr owns. All good so far.

Lemony crumble knocking me out.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 7, 2022)

I just use huge sharpies to put XX on broken things.
Then a stylus and tablet for paperwork...it was like going back to crayons, I had to learn to write all over again!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning 






Hard to get moving this morning. I got my smokin hot meat box built.....but it's still in the middle of the kitchen. Gotta move it out and season it later this afternoon. 

How's everyone on this fine almost the weekend Thursday?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2022)

I have been up since 5 am, soooo pissed off I couldn't sleep. It's a long story, but my closing that is supposed to happen tomorrow is in jeopardy because the bank is being a dick, and both the buyer and seller have their belongings on UHauls. 

It is going to cost my friends / clients 12k....and I am about to go help them finish loading said UHaul. Gonna be a long f***ed up day! The buyer is in worse shape. They already closed on their old home yesterday, and are in a motel with kids and pets and everything they own on their UHaul. They will be homeless if my clients say no to the banks last minute extortion demands.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you still get it out the door?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Can you still get it out the door?


LOL wouldn't that be funny  

Sliding door. I checked before I put it together


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> View attachment 5159670


The toaster rebellion recruited my coffee pot and today it would not make coffee until after I cleaned it.
Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning,
> 
> View attachment 5159670


Wash the sheets day?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 7, 2022)

I have a painter coming to look at the manse this morning. I hope he's up to the challenge.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5159696


LOL Jeff, I could have used that about an hour ago.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m waking, I’m baking, I’m… taking a shit

I’m also trying to decide what to go back to school for since it’s payed for and comes with a monthly check. Torn between philosophy and hvac. Philosophy is neat and something I study/ponder on my own, hvac has actual use value for my chosen profession (growing high grade indoor cannabis) so you can see the issue. Do I study something fun yet useless or technical and boring but useful?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wash the sheets day?


Sure is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The toaster rebellion recruited my coffee pot and today it would not make coffee until after I cleaned it.
> Good morning


Lol you and your appliances need to learn to get along.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Jeff, I could have used that about an hour ago.


We have a Keurig that plugs into the wall and 3 other pots that work on the stove got coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 7, 2022)

All right lets do this


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2022)

So much for enjoying our below average temps, it was nice while it lasted.



Mornin.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> So much for enjoying our below average temps, it was nice while it lasted.
> 
> View attachment 5159708
> 
> Mornin.


I feel less bad about things here now


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing this friday eve.....i see LG and the raccoons are prolly getting along......

woke up this morning to an 80F, what?...yeah it's gonna be a hot one and according the weather dick...it's here to stay for a while.....102F today...this drought sucks ass.....

fresh pot made....so if ya need a warm up

now to get some breakfast in me.......bean and cheese....come here.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I’m waking, I’m baking, I’m… taking a shit
> 
> I’m also trying to decide what to go back to school for since it’s payed for and comes with a monthly check. Torn between philosophy and hvac. Philosophy is neat and something I study/ponder on my own, hvac has actual use value for my chosen profession (growing high grade indoor cannabis) so you can see the issue. Do I study something fun yet useless or technical and boring but useful?


My choice would be HVAC - I was completely certified in an earlier life.

Question: Does heat rise?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My choice would be HVAC - I was completely certified in an earlier life.
> 
> Question: Does heat rise?


Lol yeah it does, unless it’s sucked down somehow I guess


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m already kind of a pretentious asshole without the philosophy degree, guess I should go with hvac and just keep pirating the works of contemporary philosophers off zlib


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol you and your appliances need to learn to get along.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5159814


----------



## DCcan (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5159814


I thought I was on the "OnlyFans" thread for a second, had to double check.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I thought I was on the "OnlyFans" thread for a second, had to double check.


I like to evenly spread my fuckery in all threads


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Lol yeah it does, unless it’s sucked down somehow I guess


That was pretty close to my answer to the question at the beginning of my HVAC schooling.
Short answer is no, heat itself does not rise - it radiates in all directions equally, but hot AIR does rise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That was pretty close to my answer to the question at the beginning of my HVAC schooling.
> Short answer is no, heat itself does not rise - it radiates in all directions equally, but hot AIR does rise.


I will remember that for when I want to look smarter than my peers . Would I be correct in assuming that it’s because heat lowers the molecular density of air?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5159907


whatcha cooking?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I’m already kind of a pretentious asshole without the philosophy degree, guess I should go with hvac and just keep pirating the works of contemporary philosophers off zlib


If youre the kind of pretentious asshole that likes tight spaces under houses and in attics, hvac is definitely for you.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If youre the kind of pretentious asshole that likes tight spaces under houses and in attics, hvac is definitely for you.


Attics in the summer are great fun.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My choice would be HVAC - I was completely certified in an earlier life.
> 
> Question: Does heat rise?


Is this open book?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 7, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If youre the kind of pretentious asshole that likes tight spaces under houses and in attics, hvac is definitely for you.


Sounds like a strong grounding in philosophy is an essential for all hvac techs then.

"Man is born to suffering as surely as sparks fly up from a fire." Ecclesiastes might have been a firefighter idk.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> whatcha cooking?


Nothing yet. It's good to season a new grill or smoker before it's used. 

Burn off all the manufacturing crap. Then I let it cool and coat it in a light coat of cooking oil inside and out and heat so the oil gets into all the little spots so it doesn't rust. Then I add wood for smoke.  

After that it's ready. I'll use it this weekend.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If youre the kind of pretentious asshole that likes tight spaces under houses and in attics, hvac is definitely for you.


I have no plans on making it a career lol Just seems like a skill that can better my grow and I’ve got 4 years of school payed for if I can make it through a semester without a mental health breakdown. Thanks army for the free college and the broken brain to go along with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

We got Bieber balls!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We got Bieber balls!
> 
> View attachment 5159933


Sounds nutty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds nutty


Birthday cake waffle flavour.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Birthday cake waffle flavour.


Needs Bacon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Needs Bacon.


What doesn't?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What doesn't?


Me!

Good morning, happy Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2022)

Morning 






Did somebody say bacon


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me!
> 
> Good morning, happy Friday


Those grapes will get you if you don't watch out, good morning.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Good morning! How humid is it where you are?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2022)

I need bacon badly. I can barely walk after helping move yesterday....and best part, he's not done....Not enough room on the truck, so this morning he's picking up a 6 x 10 enclosed trailer to tow behind it. Which is better than the alternative which was me hauling all the leftover shit here to my place and storing it til hell freezes over. 

It's kind of sad too....2 good old friends that I'll probably never see again...and I am going to need to find a new hair stylist. He has been cutting my hair since high school....about 45 years!! They just closed shop without even telling their clients. So bizarre!!

But yes, bacon sounds so good!! 

TGIF!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need bacon badly. I can barely walk after helping move yesterday....and best part, he's not done....Not enough room on the truck, so this morning he's picking up a 6 x 10 enclosed trailer to tow behind it. Which is better than the alternative which was me hauling all the leftover shit here to my place and storing it til hell freezes over.
> 
> It's kind of sad too....2 good old friends that I'll probably never see again...and I am going to need to find a new hair stylist. He has been cutting my hair since high school....about 45 years!! They just closed shop without even telling their clients. So bizarre!!
> 
> ...


Did your closing get straightened out?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 8, 2022)

Warren Buffet has ice cream for breakfast. That doesn't beat wake n bake. We live better than the billionaire. We know how to live.

Good AM!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 8, 2022)

Canadian bacon for me today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

I need this.

Happy Friday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)

Someone broke the internet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Warren Buffet has ice cream for breakfast. That doesn't beat wake n bake. We live better than the billionaire. We know how to live.
> 
> Good AM!


Why do you think he has ice cream in the morning lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone broke the internet.
> 
> View attachment 5160240


I swear it wasn't me now what the was that button I pushed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Have not heard this one in a while


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5160247


My new, used toy spills coffee. And expedites the cherries burn rate on my joints. And still great mornings.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing this fine friday.....if u want humid come on down, we'll be happy to provide.......come to texas where you need to get 5 showers a day, spend 30min outside for heat stroke and or a heavy tan.....becareful to the pale skinned folk cause you may burn....

woke up this morning to 80F, yeah it's gonna be another hot one, they got the whole state under heat advisory temps from 101 to 109 today throughout texas......we are gonna hit 102...

coffee is made and ready

now to get some breakfast in me, oh potato and egg...come here.....both my guys are sick so, i'm going at it alone today...ugh....6pk and a J will be need after work......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone broke the internet.
> 
> View attachment 5160240


Sun flares responsible?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My new, used toy spills coffee. And expedites the cherries burn rate on my joints. And still great mornings.
> 
> View attachment 5160257


That definitely looks like it'll hold my beer moment device or maybe after a bucket of theselol hopefully you are having a great start to the day


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Praise be to the oil Gods giving me 710…
I bought my own bday present


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That definitely looks like it'll hold my beer moment device or maybe after a bucket of theseView attachment 5160259lol hopefully you are having a great start to the day


DUI on weed only. That thing will hurt you. And it is hard to smoke or drink wearing my full face helmet. I'll upgrade it now that I kinda enjoy it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> DUI on weed only. That thing will hurt you. And it is hard to smoke or drink wearing my full face helmet. I'll upgrade it now that I kinda enjoy it.


In the end that is all that madders right!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....how's everyone doing this fine friday.....if u want humid come on down, we'll be happy to provide.......come to texas where you need to get 5 showers a day, spend 30min outside for heat stroke and or a heavy tan.....becareful to the pale skinned folk cause you may burn....
> 
> woke up this morning to 80F, yeah it's gonna be another hot one, they got the whole state under heat advisory temps from 101 to 109 today throughout texas......we are gonna hit 102...
> 
> ...


Are you saying that I might not want to wear shorts


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you saying that I might not want to wear shortsView attachment 5160264


I hope you don't hail cabs with that. LMAO.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone broke the internet.
> 
> View attachment 5160240




i shall get that woman with the popcorn.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope you don't hail cabs with that. LMAO.


I know I wouldn't get very far on that chicken leg


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you saying that I might not want to wear shortsView attachment 5160264


shorts are no prob, just be careful those calves will burn js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> shorts are no prob, just be careful those calves will burn js


Not before I blinded a three block radius


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sun flares responsible?


I have no idea, even banking is down and I don’t have cash


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not before I blinded a three block radius


I thought that was a blanket. And obviously Bud was polite or traumatized by that anemicaly pasty thing. 

Friday and we are discussing Jeff's legs. Oh boy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea, even banking is down and I don’t have cash


wait what? 

fyi it's nice to keep a 100 in the wallet for occasion such as this, that's what i do......js


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait what?
> 
> fyi it's nice to keep a 100 in the wallet for occasion such as this, that's what i do......js


Where do you keep your wallet at night?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea, even banking is down and I don’t have cash


I always, always get after wino for not carrying some cash.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait what?
> 
> fyi it's nice to keep a 100 in the wallet for occasion such as this, that's what i do......js





Paul Drake said:


> I always, always get after wino for not carrying some cash.


I usually keep $20 in my purse, had to spend it on parking at the beach last Friday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where do you keep your wallet at night?


right next to me on the night stand.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea, even banking is down and I don’t have cash


 So the internet is acting wacky but yet you can still get on here hopefully it gets straightened out maybe it's just being slow I have no clue hopefully it gets straightened out soon


----------



## GasLungsNYC (Jul 8, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Absolutely!! Actually Baking now … Some “Nyc Uptown Haze” Raw paper with the Tip. A good 2 gram joint to the face


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So the internet is acting wacky but yet you can still get on here hopefully it gets straightened out maybe it's just being slow I have no clue hopefully it gets straightened out soon


It's hit and miss. Getting lots of gateway timeout messages.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

GasLungsNYC said:


> Absolutely!! Actually Baking now … Some “Nyc Uptown Haze” Raw paper with the Tip. A good 2 gram joint to the face


Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hit and miss. Getting lots of gateway timeout messages.


Yeah for the last couple of days our Internet's been really sketchy I think it has to do with the heat


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

But then what do I know I don't even know how to cut and paste except for you know with paper and glue


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hit and miss. Getting lots of gateway timeout messages.


Sun flares


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

GasLungsNYC said:


> Absolutely!! Actually Baking now … Some “Nyc Uptown Haze” Raw paper with the Tip. A good 2 gram joint to the face


Welcome to the best thread on the internet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

new guy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sun flares


 could be


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> could be


They’ve been showing and talking about the sun and flares. Seems like there’s 3 large black hole thingies throwing flares at us.

@Laughing Grass, I think you’re the youngest here. Good luck with this planet when we’re gone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ve been showing and talking about the sun and flares. Seems like there’s 3 large black hole thingies throwing flares at us.
> 
> @Laughing Grass, I think you’re the youngest here. Good luck with this planet when we’re gone.


Ok I've got to who is they???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ve been showing and talking about the sun and flares. Seems like there’s 3 large black hole thingies throwing flares at us.
> 
> @Laughing Grass, I think you’re the youngest here. Good luck with this planet when we’re gone.


I've been called an old soul before.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got to who is they???





StackPath


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> StackPath


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been called an old soul before.


Yeppers and now you can wait for the other saying that comes with age oh you are so young at heart


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ve been showing and talking about the sun and flares. Seems like there’s 3 large black hole thingies throwing flares at us.
> 
> @Laughing Grass, I think you’re the youngest here. Good luck with this planet when we’re gone.


you should ck out SOHO, it's the sun's observatory in space.....got some nice stuff on it


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sun flares


Yup. Should be some northern lights around and I don't mean #5


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yup. Should be some northern lights around and I don't mean #5


I wish we could see them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yup. Should be some northern lights around and I don't mean #5


Landrace? No! Spacerace!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yup. Should be some northern lights around and I don't mean #5


Maybe @Laughing Grass will see them!


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wish we could see them.


I saw them once many years ago north of here in the mountains. I thought there was a fire because they were all red. Watched them for hours.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wish we could see them.


I've seen them twice in 26 years here. It's neato.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Landrace? No! Spacerace!


I want to join the space force. Looks like they got a cushy job.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to join the space force. Looks like they got a cushy job.


Until Bruce Willis walks up to to you with your flightsuit and Aerosmith starts up in the background.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Saweet uniforms


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

I think I overdid it yesterday when I was prying out the 2X4, my wrist is a bit sore.
I need to go grocery shopping, been spending too much at the local store.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Until Bruce Willis walks up to to you with your flightsuit and Aerosmith starts up in the background.


Old guys


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Old guys


Yes?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Old guys


It's a death trap,
It's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to join the space force. Looks like they got a cushy job.


one of the schools is down this direction......


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

BTW, my mother says I need to get a sense of humor......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

Oh s*** that's right 1:00 surgeon appointment today this will be how it goes let's go in and say hi haha hehe go get an MRI the only question is with that with contrast or without


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's a death trap,
> It's a suicide rap
> We gotta get out while we're young....


I’m born to run to the dispensary drive thru now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's a death trap,
> It's a suicide rap
> We gotta get out while we're young....


No one gets out alive


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No one gets out alive


Just found out my brother is 10 x more likely to have a stroke than others his age. No carb no sugar and lost 5 lbs in two days. He’s not a fat guy either. Kinda really worried.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Maybe @Laughing Grass will see them!


Probably too much light pollution.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No one gets out alive


I was 15, had my first real motorcycle when that came out. Oh, and my first real motorcycle wreck lol. Concussion and a busted leg. The bike did better than me lol. Got suspended a week later for getting wasted on Quaaludes at school.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was 15, had my first real motorcycle when that came out. Oh, and my first real motorcycle wreck lol. Concussion and a busted leg. The bike did better than me lol. Got suspended a week later for getting wasted on Quaaludes at school.


I somehow made it through my motorcycling time unscathed. I have no idea how.


----------



## Dabbing575 (Jul 8, 2022)

Hello everyone new here trying to navigate the forum but I was wondering if there a place on here where we can sell stuff? Like a pax 3? 
I thought I read there was somewhere on here but I'm not finding it so if not. Sorry for asking idk


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Dabbing575 said:


> Hello everyone new here trying to navigate the forum but I was wondering if there a place on here where we can sell stuff? Like a pax 3?
> I thought I read there was somewhere on here but I'm not finding it so if not. Sorry for asking idk


There is a thread that links to good internet deals on grow equipment but RIU isn't really a marketplace. The ToS don't specifically ban selling legal stuff here but I never see anything sold other Than by advertisers. Others may know more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

hey @Paul Drake 

latest of the sun



she's definitely lighting up





__





Solar and Heliospheric Observatory Homepage






soho.nascom.nasa.gov


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was 15, had my first real motorcycle when that came out. Oh, and my first real motorcycle wreck lol. Concussion and a busted leg. The bike did better than me lol. Got suspended a week later for getting wasted on Quaaludes at school.


Sounds like a page out of my life


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I somehow made it through my motorcycling time unscathed. I have no idea how.


I hear ya.
Had a punched 73 Z1 Kaw and a stock (w/ Bassani pipes) 72 H2 750 Kaw "Widow maker".
Too many close calls to count.
NMP's


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

I’ll be busy for a while


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll be busy for a while View attachment 5160405


okay, but if i find you chasin the ice cream truck in your chair.......


----------



## DCcan (Jul 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had a punched 73 Z1 Kaw and a stock (w/ Bassani pipes)* 72 H2 750 Kaw "Widow maker".*


Motorcycle shop near us stopped selling them to newbies, they had 3 customers die in 1 month, just 1 mile out of the showroom door.

There was a 90* turn and a cement plant nearby, so either the hard turn, loose gravel or hitting a cement truck took them out.
They also couldn't keep rear tires for them in stock...burnouts and doughnuts.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But then what do I know I don't even know how to cut and paste except for you know with paper and glue


Paper and glue pw


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear ya.
> Had a punched 73 Z1 Kaw and a stock (w/ Bassani pipes) 72 H2 750 Kaw "Widow maker".
> Too many close calls to count.
> NMP's
> ...


haha bring it bro


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 8, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Paper and glue pw
> 
> haha bring it bro


pardon me need to take a nap


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 8, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> pardon me need to take a nap


She beat you to it…


----------



## DCcan (Jul 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear ya.
> Had a punched 73 Z1 Kaw and a stock (w/ Bassani pipes) 72 H2 750 Kaw "Widow maker".
> Too many close calls to count.
> NMP's
> ...


I just remembered, my crazy drug partner had the motor in his living room. Kept his clock on it.
He crashed, went in the hospital for 4 mo, almost lost his leg, maimed, almost died etc.

Never could find another frame for it, so we used to get high on coke and rev it up in the living room, snort some 2-stroke smoke...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2022)

You guys make it sound like you don't ride anymore.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did your closing get straightened out?


I just got back from it....The attorney actually sent me in his place as the closing was in PA and we're in NY, so I made the drive to make it happen today....and made a bunch of people extremely happy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> You guys make it sound like you don't ride anymore.


Nope - I've still got my King quad but I don't do 2 wheels any longer.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> You guys make it sound like you don't ride anymore.


My back just can't handle it anymore, besides my bikes are kick start so that adds to it also.


----------



## Dabbing575 (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There is a thread that links to good internet deals on grow equipment but RIU isn't really a marketplace. The ToS don't specifically ban selling legal stuff here but I never see anything sold other Than by advertisers. Others may know more.


Oh ok thanks...I appreciate it. I'm not new to forums. But I am new to drug forums. I didn't even think about the legality side. Shit. Thanks again


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She beat you to it…View attachment 5160415


My dad had a BC. Stands for Bad Cat. Put a shelf in the front door in the house he built. Cat would swipe the hat off your head. Wtf.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jul 9, 2022)

Where's Jeff? I need the Blessing of the Great Coffeemaker to get started today.
Also think Paul is sleeping late after the dab session yesterday


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Where's Jeff? I need the Blessing of the Great Coffeemaker to get started today.
> Also think Paul is sleeping late after the dab session yesterday


I waited around but I'm going to have to begin without special dispensation. This is calling my name, looks a lot more appealing to float and drink my coffee. Oh well


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2022)

Morning






75° and sun all day.

How's it going?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 9, 2022)

15 degrees and 90% humidity already at 6am. Going to be another gross day here


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2022)

I've got just about 9#s of pork rubbed down and ready to go. My hands smell good lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 15 degrees and 90% humidity already at 6am. Going to be another gross day here
> 
> View attachment 5160678View attachment 5160679


Hey pretty kitty. Have a great day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 9, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen
a dinosaur ring?
Time for me to 
go back in history.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2022)

The frying pan is heating up....Who wants bacon and eggs? Fresh OJ too!!

Looks like a beautiful weekend here


----------



## bk78 (Jul 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The frying pan is heating up....Who wants bacon and eggs? Fresh OJ too!!
> 
> Looks like a beautiful weekend here



Over easy with white toast please and thank you.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinda feel sorry for my BIL building my ramp today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jul 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The frying pan is heating up....Who wants bacon and eggs? Fresh OJ too!!
> 
> Looks like a beautiful weekend here


Hash browns with bacon n eggs on bagels...you triggered a feeding frenzy around here!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 9, 2022)

I've got smoked ham and seriously sharp cheddar omelets going on for my son and I.

Coffee is pouring , refill anyone?

Bike ride and food shopping are My only goals to do today!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Hash browns with bacon n eggs on bagels...you triggered a feeding frenzy around here!


All I have is a Clif bar and out the door


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> All I have is a Clif bar and out the door


Try a Clio. Greek yogurt bar covered in Dark chocolate. Oh yeah.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Try a Clio. Greek yogurt bar covered in Dark chocolate. Oh yeah.View attachment 5160718


I'd pop on the espresso.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 9, 2022)

Keep these in my car and day pack, medicinal purposes for CDD. (coffee deficit disorder)
I can hike another 5 miles on one of these, grinning the whole time.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 9, 2022)

Top O' the Morning! High of 92 feels like 109. I can lose weight walking to the mailbox today. I think that will be today's exercise routine. That is, unless I get lazy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 9, 2022)

When would be the worst time for wino Barbie to lose my bank card? Right fucking now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The frying pan is heating up....Who wants bacon and eggs? Fresh OJ too!!
> 
> Looks like a beautiful weekend here


I had sausage and eggs!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> When would be the worst time for wino Barbie to lose my bank card? Right fucking now.


Are you certain it didn't self-immolate?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> When would be the worst time for wino Barbie to lose my bank card? Right fucking now.


I lost my wallet last day of camping this year, packed it up inside the tent and found it 3 days later. 
There was no activity, so i knew it was packed in camping gear, the woods or floating off into the Atlantic.

It's just that feeling of dread to have deal with the fallout of cutting everything off, seeing if billing is being done, new IDs
I saw my wife's card get used years ago in 5-6 places before it got cut off, another month of crap to restore the accounts


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2022)

I feel human again after shaving for the first time in 3 days. That moving shit is crazy!! My Tens unit got a workout!!

Injections this coming week...I have to decide if I want my shoulder done, or my SI joints in lower back. I'm thinking back right now!!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Where's Jeff? I need the Blessing of the Great Coffeemaker to get started today.
> Also think Paul is sleeping late after the dab session yesterday


I could use a wake up call. And coffee got my Dogwood coffee co. Cup . Callhoun mall had a location. Good custom [email protected] pour me a cup of dark. 3 eggs over easy 5 strips bacon.couple piece toast. Fuck my spelling


----------



## DCcan (Jul 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I feel human again after shaving for the first time in 3 days. That moving shit is crazy!! My Tens unit got a workout!!
> 
> Injections this coming week...I have to decide if I want my shoulder done, or my SI joints in lower back. I'm thinking back right now!!


I got something to help my feet, carbon fiber insoles. I can walk straight again!
Just got them a few days ago, can already tell the difference.
The goofy gel bubble seems to work on hard surfaces, my heels feels better.





Great for rocks or ladders, all the sharp edges don't poke your arches and heels.
Distributes the weight across the bottom of the foot, still gives the front flexibility.
Just love the stabilty you get in the footbed on rough surfaces, cleats stay put like glue when you lean into them.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got something to help my feet, carbon fiber insoles. I can walk straight again!
> Just got them a few days ago, can already tell the difference.
> The goofy gel bubble seems to work on hard surfaces, my heels feels better.
> 
> ...


Are you being honest or promoting a mary kay pyramid scheme. I have high arches. I want to believe you.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 9, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Are you being honest or promoting a mary kay pyramid scheme. I have high arches. I want to believe you.


I friggin love these things.
I can stand on jagged rocks, and push up all my weight and spread it off the arch, really limited flexing.
Same with climbing ladders all day, and then getting off on your bruised heel....really made a difference in day-to-day pain in the evening.

If you buy heavy hiking boots, you can get stability like that, not usually from a pair of insoles


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2022)

I have different insoles winter/summer for my hiking boots. And custom made ones for my ski boots. People don't realize how much it changes in comfort and performance. And how bland and generic standard insoles are......

Body mechanics.....if it's not lining up something will give.....always painful. 

My two pennies


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night late start well did not get to sleep until 7:30 a.m. this morning pain is the great equalizer more pills to take grrrr I'm not liking where this is heading Ok I'm done whining for this moment so all of you good people will have to pick up my Slack yuppers sounds good to me


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I friggin love these things.
> I can stand on jagged rocks, and push up all my weight and spread it off the arch, really limited flexing.
> Same with climbing ladders all day, and then getting off on your bruised heel....really made a difference in day-to-day pain in the evening.
> 
> If you buy heavy hiking boots, you can get stability like that, not usually from a pair of insoles


thanks bro


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5160797late start well did not get to sleep until 7:30 a.m. this morning pain is the great equalizer more pills to take grrrr View attachment 5160798I'm not liking where this is heading View attachment 5160799Ok I'm done whining for this moment so all of you good people will have to pick up my Slack yuppers sounds good to me


the tylenol in that hydro can be bad for the liver. Hydrate with water


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> the tylenol in that hydro can be bad for the liver. Hydrate with water


Yuppers this I know and thanks for that


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5160797late start well did not get to sleep until 7:30 a.m. this morning pain is the great equalizer more pills to take grrrr View attachment 5160798I'm not liking where this is heading View attachment 5160799Ok I'm done whining for this moment so all of you good people will have to pick up my Slack yuppers sounds good to me


Sorry about your pain mate but at least the pill bottles say to be taken by mouth and not the other end.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Sorry about your pain mate but at least the pill bottles say to be taken by mouth and not the other end.


Oops


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Sorry about your pain mate but at least the pill bottles say to be taken by mouth and not the other end.


Hi! Missed you


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hi! Missed you


Hey hey, missed you all too. Been busy with this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Hey hey, missed you all too. Been busy with this.


Go away!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Go away!


My work here is done!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> My work here is done!


Definitely knows how to make an entrance and an exit lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5160797late start well did not get to sleep until 7:30 a.m. this morning pain is the great equalizer more pills to take grrrr View attachment 5160798I'm not liking where this is heading View attachment 5160799Ok I'm done whining for this moment so all of you good people will have to pick up my Slack yuppers sounds good to me


The Doc gave me 18 of those for a hernia op several months ago. I only took 3.
F that stuff!


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Hey hey, missed you all too. Been busy with this.


It's contagious, I'll be doing that shortly, along with @Aeroknow .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's contagious, I'll be doing that shortly, along with @Aeroknow .




What are you thinking?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 9, 2022)

Just not my day I'm going fishing yuppers sounds good to me I'm gone


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5160960
> 
> What are you thinking?


Where I'm going to place the pulls?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2022)

What a stressful day for me as well. Sorting through all our belongings to figure out what is most important to stuff into our little Toyota Corolla and move. Been to the Goodwill 3 times today. It’s weird how this is working out. About 20 years ago when we moved from San Diego we did the exact same thing . We packed up the most important stuff into the Corolla and moved. I still have a Corolla, Not that same car but still a Corolla. This time though we had a lot more stuff to get rid of and it’s been harder to sort and think about stuff. Trying to help
My husband get rid of his clothes has been challenging. Lol


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 9, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Hey hey, missed you all too. Been busy with this.


Got me! You Aussie dillhole something or another


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 10, 2022)

Happy 710!!!!
Idiot building my ramp is going to take forever. I gotta get the fuck out of here.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 10, 2022)

The hammering is starting early today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The hammering is starting early today?


I’m starting with London pound cake shatter. And he won’t be over swinging the hammer anytime early. I wish she wouldn’t have hired a relative. Oh well.

My dad sent me a picture of a ramp steps and a landing for sale yesterday afternoon. $150 obo. So far Rick has spent $260 on supplies and he’s only worked three hours. And I’ve got to buy a new screen door that swings the opposite way because no one listen to me when I said I need a landing there to open the door when I’m outside. SO GD dumb.

I’m gonna dab all day.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2022)

My hand is up  

Another beautiful day.......78° later with sun all day.

What's going on?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My hand is up
> 
> Another beautiful day.......78° later with sun all day.
> 
> What's going on?


MEEEE


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m starting with London pound cake shatter. And he won’t be over swinging the hammer anytime early. I wish she wouldn’t have hired a relative. Oh well.
> 
> My dad sent me a picture of a ramp steps and a landing for sale yesterday afternoon. $150 obo. So far Rick has spent $260 on supplies and he’s only worked three hours. And I’ve got to buy a new screen door that swings the opposite way because no one listen to me when I said I need a landing there to open the door when I’m outside. SO GD dumb.
> 
> I’m gonna dab all day.


What about one of those magnetic curtain screen thingies? You could just roll right through it. I think....

Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy 710!!!!
> Idiot building my ramp is going to take forever. I gotta get the fuck out of here.View attachment 5161148


LOL check out the inside of one of those dab jars


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What about one of those magnetic curtain screen thingies? You could just roll right through it. I think....
> 
> Good morning.


I'm wondering if the magnets would stick to the w/c. Where is @JustRolling he's the pro we need to answer these important issues!! Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 10, 2022)

I am chopping down the plants on my tent today. It's been nonstop since last September and I'll be glad to get off the merry-go-round for a little while. It's been fun getting back in the swing after an 8 year break. Also glad to be back on RIU WnB with you fine people.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am chopping down the plants on my tent today. It's been nonstop since last September and I'll be glad to get off the merry-go-round for a little while. It's been fun getting back in the swing after an 8 year break. Also glad to *be back on RIU WnB* with you fine people.


Yes well, I just bought a Levo II, Gummy mixer, TCheck and a few other things because of you. My bank account isn't sure it likes you right now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes well, I just bought a Levo II, Gummy mixer, TCheck and a few other things because of you. My bank account isn't sure it likes you right now.


I was thinking I bought a dab press because of you all. The gummy mixer? That's on you lol! I just made another batch yesterday. I can stand 4 minutes of whisking a saucepan. I added xanthan gum to this batch which fixed the oil separation issue I had with the first batch.

Have you used the Tcheck yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was thinking I bought a dab press because of you all. The gummy mixer? That's on you lol! I just made another batch yesterday. I can stand 4 minutes of whisking a saucepan. I added xanthan gum to this batch which fixed the oil separation issue I had with the first batch.
> 
> Have you used the Tcheck yet?


That gummy mixer would have fixed your oil separation issue!! 

Ok maybe not, I'm using lecithin for that. But hub loves his edibles so honestly that Levo looked like it would make my life much easier and I'll let you know about the TCheck. Since I don't really do edibles I figured having a ball park estimate would make his more consistent. Everything is supposed to be here next week so we'll see.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5161216


Good morning Jeff!! You're lagging isn't this time for your second or third cup? I'm ahead of you catch up!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Jeff!! You're lagging isn't this time for your second or third cup? I'm ahead of you catch up!!


Yuppers we went to my son's last night for a fire and got ate up last night mosquitoes grrr but the youngest granddaughter made it worth it she came running out of the house hollering (IT'S SHOW TIME) and I got blamed for showing the kid Beetlejuice and yes I am laughing my ass off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

We have in August 7th court date and the kids have their adopting classes set up oh it's almost time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

It was pretty cool found out that their oldest sister that went to live with her father told the case worker that she wants her sister to be adopted by my son and daughter-in-law that was pretty awesome


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5161216


How was fishing? That's something I haven't done in a very long time!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> How was fishing? That's something I haven't done in a very long time!!


Got skunked again lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got skunked again lol


Well, so long as you caught a buzz, that's the important thing!!

Damn I was just thinking bacon and eggs again, and realized I am out of eggs  

Went to my favorite Greek diner yesterday, and had the best burger and tater salad. I'm not sure what their secret is, but it is good stuff!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well, so long as you caught a buzz, that's the important thing!!
> 
> Damn I was just thinking bacon and eggs again, and realized I am out of eggs
> 
> Went to my favorite Greek diner yesterday, and had the best burger and tater salad. I'm not sure what their secret is, but it is good stuff!!


 yeah I don't mind getting skunked it gets me out of the house and into nature and that always seems to calm me down


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was thinking I bought a dab press because of you all. The gummy mixer? That's on you lol! I just made another batch yesterday. I can stand 4 minutes of whisking a saucepan. I added xanthan gum to this batch which fixed the oil separation issue I had with the first batch.
> 
> Have you used the Tcheck yet?


 I looked at your profile. This is your 5000th post. Random, I know.

  

SH420


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 10, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I looked at your profile. This is your 5000th post. Random, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


I just got an award.


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just got an award.


Will you be pursuing the coveted Rolli 100 point award?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Will you be pursuing the coveted Rolli 100 point award?


Lol. I'm not C2G.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I looked at your profile. This is your 5000th post. Random, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


So how is the golf game coming along?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So how is the golf game coming along?


Same. Lol. I'm practicing my swing. I'm not very good. I was just talking to my brother in law yesterday and he's where I'm at. Take the driver to the range and keep swinging. I'm sure I'm over thinking all of it. 
I can do a lot of things thanks to YouTube but swinging a golf club ain't one of them 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Same. Lol. I'm practicing my swing. I'm not very good. I was just talking to my brother in law yesterday and he's where I'm at. Take the driver to the range and keep swinging. I'm sure I'm over thinking all of it.
> I can do a lot of things thanks to YouTube but swinging a golf club ain't one of them
> 
> SH420


I can see that lol just keep swinging


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Same. Lol. I'm practicing my swing. I'm not very good. I was just talking to my brother in law yesterday and he's where I'm at. Take the driver to the range and keep swinging. I'm sure I'm over thinking all of it.
> I can do a lot of things thanks to YouTube but swinging a golf club ain't one of them
> 
> SH420


Driver is the hardest club in the bag to hit. Keep your head down, and if that doesnt work put a fishing hook in your crotch and tie it to your chin.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2022)

I didn't tell you guys about yesterdays adventure.

I showed a house in an upscale neighborhood, to an investor. He really liked it and we were there over an hour, as it needs lots if work. I know the guy real good. When we were in the main bath, it stunk like sewer gas. I asked him if her farted and he said noooo! Later we went in there again for a 2nd look, and I'm like what is that smell. It all looked super clean. I lifted the toilet seal and someone had shit all over the back rim of the toilet and damn it was gross.

Soooo, not wanting to get blamed for it, I texted the listing agent and told her....I also know her well. Well she got right on the phone and called the 2 showings before me, then she called me with the cleaning lady who had just finished cleaning the place from top to bottom the day before, on a 3 way call. I had them both laughing hysterically, and she went and cleaned it up this morning before todays showings. The other Realtors all denied it, and I know it wasn't my client as I was with him the entire time. 

I have seen worse, but not in such a nice home!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can see that lol just keep swinging


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

It is a very nice night tonight


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is a very nice night tonight View attachment 5161437View attachment 5161437


Gotta love summertime! It's a beautiful night here too....Just had an ice cream cone and ready for a bedtime buzz soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Gotta love summertime! It's a beautiful night here too....Just had an ice cream cone and ready for a bedtime buzz soon.


Working on it right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Working on it right now


Oh what the hell are you saying you been working on it all day long lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2022)

Man I just can't get the moon the way I want it


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 11, 2022)

G'mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> G'mornin.


Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning 






80° today with sun  

How's everyone today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Good morning happy Monday.

I squished some hash last night. Two dabs and I’m still cloudy headed from it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Happy 7-11 go get a free slurpee!

My ramp will never be done. He’s not coming over until 11 today!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is going to be storming


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm not off to a good start....The damned local newspaper won't load on my laptop  It must be Monday!! Oh well, at least I have coffee!

Gonna be toasty here today....Might have to flip on the AC. 




Paul Drake said:


> Happy 7-11 go get a free slurpee!
> 
> My ramp will never be done. He’s not coming over until 11 today!


Welcome to the world of contractors!! I thought your bro was building it? It'll get done, just quit feeding the guy dabs (or start feeding him dabs, whichever)  Hopefully it gets done right is the important part!! (and soon)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy 7-11 go get a free slurpee!
> 
> My ramp will never be done. He’s not coming over until 11 today!


Has he even started?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has he even started?


It’s taken 2 days to put 6 posts in the ground! He’s a fuckn mental midget who thought he was going to build it as HE wanted instead of what I need.
Dad sent me an ad for ramp, stairs and a landing for $150 but dickwad had already started.
Who goes to work outside in Florida in July at 11 am?
You may see the final straw soon!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s taken 2 days to put 6 posts in the ground! He’s a fuckn mental midget who thought he was going to build it as HE wanted instead of what I need.
> Dad sent me an ad for ramp, stairs and a landing for $150 but dickwad had already started.
> Who goes to work outside in Florida in July at 11 am?
> You may see the final straw soon!


Nobody that's worked in Florida for any time that sucks hopefully it will be done right and up to code


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5161673


That’s taken 2 days


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s taken 2 days


Feeding him dabs while he works?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s taken 2 days


I know I've always said that Floridians live on a different time schedule but damn


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feeding him dabs while he works?


NO he just dicks around. Instead of going to get more pieces last night at Lowe’s he decided to wait till this morning. He will be heading over when the rain starts. I’m telling you that’s exactly what he’s doing.
He doesn’t give a shit that I’m stuck in the house.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

And here comes the thunderstorm. It’s black as can be over the gulf.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> NO he just dicks around. Instead of going to get more pieces last night at Lowe’s he decided to wait till this morning. He will be heading over when the rain starts. I’m telling you that’s exactly what he’s doing.
> He doesn’t give a shit that I’m stuck in the house.


Ok I've got to ask you did not get that 22 yet????


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

Yeah honestly that doesn't look like it's to code, but hard to tell from that photo. A ramp is supposed to only rise 1" for every 1 foot of length, and lots of other requirements. They (code enforcement) WILL make you rebuild if not right, so that is one item you want a building permit for!!



https://main.putnam-fl.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2010_FBCA_Accessible_Ramp.pdf


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got to ask you did not get that 22 yet????


And Barbie keeps defending him. I’m trying to avoid divorce.

btw she’s going on another cruise next year. smh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And here comes the thunderstorm. It’s black as can be over the gulf.


It's started here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> NO he just dicks around. Instead of going to get more pieces last night at Lowe’s he decided to wait till this morning. He will be heading over when the rain starts. I’m telling you that’s exactly what he’s doing.
> He doesn’t give a shit that I’m stuck in the house.


Hang in there.  It looks like you're near the end of the tunnel


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And Barbie keeps defending him. I’m trying to avoid divorce.
> 
> btw she’s going on another cruise next year. smh


Just *make sure* he has a building permit, and they will make him do it right. They don't fool around with ramps.....and honestly they usually cost thousands of dollars to build....depending on the height of course. Those aluminum ones are sweet, and often you can find them used.

I had looked into building one for a tenant years ago, and once I found out the cost and all involved I declined to do it....They wanted me to do it for free / cheap on a rental with a 1 year lease!!

Good luck...I hope you are free soon!! Til then, get lost in dabland  









Looks like a pretty damned nice week!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just *make sure* he has a building permit, and they will make him do it right. They don't fool around with ramps.....and honestly they usually cost thousands of dollars to build....depending on the height of course. Those aluminum ones are sweet, and often you can find them used.
> 
> I had looked into building one for a tenant years ago, and once I found out the cost and all involved I declined to do it....They wanted me to do it for free / cheap on a rental with a 1 year lease!!
> 
> ...


I asked WB if he got a permit. She said NO ARE YOU KIDDING no one needs a building permit for a ramp.

She needs to cruise in to the moon Alice.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah honestly that doesn't look like it's to code, but hard to tell from that photo. A ramp is supposed to only rise 1" for every 1 foot of length, and lots of other requirements. They (code enforcement) WILL make you rebuild if not right, so that is one item you want a building permit for!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://main.putnam-fl.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2010_FBCA_Accessible_Ramp.pdf


After seeing the surfside condos collapse, me wonders if there are building codes in Florida.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Florida Building Codes for Wheelchair Ramps | Homesteady


According to Florida Building Code Chapter 11, Part A, Section 11-4.8, new public and commercial buildings are required to provide accessible routes for facility ingress and egress. In tight spaces, a ramp may be necessary to make the route accessible. The path is considered a ramp if the...




homesteady.com


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And Barbie keeps defending him. I’m trying to avoid divorce.
> 
> btw she’s going on another cruise next year. smh


I have been looking at cruises myself, even after getting freakin' Covid the last time. Damn they have killer deals out of Miami! Not so much out of NY, in fact prices have skyrocketed. The exact cruise I went on is 4 times as much money right now, but of course it's also prime time.



Paul Drake said:


> I asked WB if he got a permit. She said NO ARE YOU KIDDING no one needs a building permit for a ramp.
> 
> She needs to cruise in to the moon Alice.


I assure you she is wrong, and as I said, they will make you rebuild it pronto if not to code. 

Call your local code office anonymously and ask.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have been looking at cruises myself, even after getting freakin' Covid the last time. Damn they have killer deals out of Miami! Not so much out of NY, in fact prices have skyrocketed. The exact cruise I went on is 4 times as much money right now, but of course it's also prime time.
> 
> 
> I assure you she is wrong, and as I said, they will make you rebuild it pronto if not to code.
> ...


I googled


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

I don’t plan on being in a chair forever. I just have to get fixed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I asked WB if he got a permit. She said NO ARE YOU KIDDING no one needs a building permit for a ramp.
> 
> She needs to cruise in to the moon Alice.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have been looking at cruises myself, even after getting freakin' Covid the last time. Damn they have killer deals out of Miami! Not so much out of NY, in fact prices have skyrocketed. The exact cruise I went on is 4 times as much money right now, but of course it's also prime time.
> 
> 
> I assure you she is wrong, and as I said, they will make you rebuild it pronto if not to code.
> ...


All good advice in my experience. But even with permits a home owner should keep a watchful eye. I've seen guys hide stuff from inspectors, myself included. Often the inspectors wont get on a ladder, or crawl. I've got a good story for you later about an illegal addition I did two years ago. All at the home owners request of course. I guess what I'm getting at is, the only person that can guarantee the integrity of the work is the person doing it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I asked WB if he got a permit. She said NO ARE YOU KIDDING no one needs a building permit for a ramp.
> 
> She needs to cruise in to the moon Alice.


I am sorry you are in this mess. I don't hire friends or relatives. He also doesn't have insurance I guess. So if you get injured because of his incompetent work you won't be compensated because he's broke. And if inspectors force a rebuild you'll be stuck with that extra expense. I would buy that metal ramp Pronto. Sorry to pile on.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t plan on being in a chair forever. I just have to get fixed


I’m a swimmer and obviously major beach fan. I need 2 knees and hopefully only one hip replaced.
I’ll get out again, trust me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I googled


I'd check it. My father made some changes to a home and we had to reverse it before selling because it was unpermitted. I'd call these guys:




__





Frequently Asked Questions | Hernando County, FL






www.hernandocounty.us






*When is a building permit required?*
Any type of construction, including a storage shed or fence, requires a permit. There are separate rules for each type of zoning designation. If there is a question regarding a permit, contact the Building Department at 352-754-4050 or Zoning Division at 352-754-4050 ext. 29105.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

That was my bad no offense ment


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd check it. My father made some changes to a home and we had to reverse it before selling because it was unpermitted. I'd call these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did and they want you to leave your information and they will call you back. Nooo thanks lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am sorry you are in this mess. *I don't hire friends or relatives*. He also doesn't have insurance I guess. So if you get injured because of his incompetent work you won't be compensated because he's broke. And if inspectors force a rebuild you'll be stuck with that extra expense. I would buy that metal ramp Pronto. Sorry to pile on.


Great advice.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Great advice.


Born from hard experience.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I did and they want you to leave your information and they will call you back. Nooo thanks lol.


I'd leave my phone number and let them call me back. Then again I really hate removing concrete.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd leave my phone number and let them call me back. Then again I really hate removing concrete.


He’s not using any GD concrete. I’m telling you he doesn’t listen to me. I said concrete in the post holes, nope, no GD concrete.
Somebody come and help me!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s not using any GD concrete. I’m telling you he doesn’t listen to me. I said concrete in the post holes, nope, no GD concrete.
> Somebody come and help me!


I’m telling you he’s a lazy cunt. He rips off the old ppl he works for. He spends days cleaning pool deck and screens.

He used to be a supervisor for a big builder, driving around checking on jobs. He quit to work for himself cause he had to drive 100s of miles a week.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s not using any GD concrete. I’m telling you he doesn’t listen to me. I said concrete in the post holes, nope, no GD concrete.
> Somebody come and help me!


Just fire him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m telling you he’s a lazy cunt. He rips off the old ppl he works for. He spends days cleaning pool deck and screens.
> 
> He used to be a supervisor for a big builder, driving around checking on jobs. He quit to work for himself cause he had to drive 100s of miles a week.


Then fire him from doing the floor work too. Since you know he's dishonest and unreliable.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

And I have to buy a new door because he didn’t want to build a landing. Now the door opens outward. Has to open inwards now.
If he’s working for weed, great. Otherwise I’m scared of the cost.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Just fire him.


No. His wife is my only friend here. He’s fuckn bil.
Barbie says I’m too outspoken. To that I said how’s about you grow a spine. She’s not really speaking to me this morning. That’s ok, she can go live at Ron’s since he’s rarely there.
My house, you leave.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s not using any GD concrete. I’m telling you he doesn’t listen to me. I said concrete in the post holes, nope, no GD concrete.
> Somebody come and help me!


Damn it I hate getting old was going to drop a name and the I remembered that I've not lived in Florida since 92 hell most of the people I know down there oh probably dead by now so sorry I'm just no help at all lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Then fire him from doing the floor work too. Since you know he's dishonest and unreliable.


I didn’t ask him to do the floor. Ramp was his test. FAIL


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn it I hate getting old was going to drop a name and the I remembered that I've not lived in Florida since 92 hell most of the people I know down there oh probably dead by now so sorry I'm just no help at all lol


You busy? lol your old stomping ground is crystal river right…


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

@Aeroknow heeelp


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You busy? lol your old stomping ground is crystal river right…


Actually Homestead before Homestead it was St Petersburg


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Actually Homestead before Homestead it was St Petersburg


You know where Weeki Wachee is? With the mermaids?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

It's your house and your ass that is riding down that....tell him how it will be built.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You know where Weeki Wachee is? With the mermaids?


Cannot say one way or the other I probably do but since my stroke I have lost a lot of memory so I'm going to haft to say no


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's your house and your ass that is riding down that....tell him how it will be built.


I’ve been doing that for days.
After I got pissed, he decided he would build a landing and I bet he asked me 7 times what I want. I said RICK BUILD THE FUCKING RAMP ONLY! He said ok if that’s what you want. I said I WANT OUT OF MY GD HOUSE! DO A STRAIGHT RAMP! Didn’t even plan on the step down so I can get thru the threshold. Aluminum piece you just lay it down in the threshold. He goes oh yeah I can just build one of those. I said no buy it now when you’re going to Lowe’s! 
motherfucker isn’t here and my wife isn’t talking to me.
I’ve got about 6 grams left. I did almost two yesterday and I was still this mad.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve been doing that for days.
> After I got pissed, he decided he would build a landing and I bet he asked me 7 times what I want. I said RICK BUILD THE FUCKING RAMP ONLY! He said ok if that’s what you want. I said I WANT OUT OF MY GD HOUSE! DO A STRAIGHT RAMP! Didn’t even plan on the step down so I can get thru the threshold. Aluminum piece you just lay it down in the threshold. He goes oh yeah I can just build one of those. I said no buy it now when you’re going to Lowe’s!
> motherfucker isn’t here and my wife isn’t talking to me.
> I’ve got about 6 grams left. I did almost two yesterday and I was still this mad.


Doesn't sound like it can get worse. Fire him now so you don't have another fight over it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Doesn't sound like it can get worse. Fire him now so you don't have another fight over it.


We’re just not talking about it. These people aren’t used to people like me. They pusses who aren’t used to strong people. This is what he does to the old people. Whatever he wants and charges the whatever he wants.

Nobody’s gonna take over a job and that’s been started and screwed up.

It better be done by Thursday!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Time to go to my favorite place and dab. That would be my bedroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’re just not talking about it. These people aren’t used to people like me. They pusses who aren’t used to strong people. This is what he does to the old people. Whatever he wants and charges the whatever he wants.
> 
> Nobody’s gonna take over a job and that’s been started and screwed up.
> 
> It better be done by Thursday!


Lots of contractors take over home improvement projects all the time. Glad you're strong enough not to talk about it though. I'm not that strong.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’re just not talking about it. These people aren’t used to people like me. They pusses who aren’t used to strong people. This is what he does to the old people. Whatever he wants and charges the whatever he wants.
> 
> Nobody’s gonna take over a job and that’s been started and screwed up.
> 
> It better be done by Thursday!


Call an inspector. He won't come back or he will be on his best behavior and do it right. In an emergency situation you need to be able to get out. Just get that aluminum ramp and be done.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lots of contractors take over home improvement projects all the time. Glad you're strong enough not to talk about it though. I'm not that strong.


Oh nobody wants to hear what’s going on in my brain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2022)

That inward opening exit door is a major red flag, esp for a wheel-chair bound person. No quick escape in a fire situation


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

If you were out in the country and it was a back door that couldn't bee seen from the road, you might get away without a permit, but I can tell you from experience, stairs and ramps are major concerns with code officers, because people get hurt if they aren't right.

As soon as the code guy drives by and sees it, he will be knocking on your door. Might be a day, might be a month, but he will be knocking.

I would leave them an anonymous message right now, and then they (code) can be the bad guy, and you can say "told you so".

I'm amazed this guy would even try to do this w/o a permit...That alone tells me he is incompetent.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I am only trying to save you grief and money. (and doors aren't cheap....Probably won't cost much more to do it right, without changing the door. )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Actually Homestead before Homestead it was St Petersburg


I spent my formative years in Homestead - graduated from SDHS.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent my formative years in Homestead - graduated from SDHS.


Have you seen what it's turned into


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Leftovers kick ass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you seen what it's turned into


I'm only going on what I've seen on YouTube's University have not been there since Hurricane Andrew blew me out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Leftovers kick ass


Meatloaf


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Still not here. Finished that gram.
Next


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Meatloaf


Pulled pork and coleslaw.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Still not here. Finished that gram.
> NextView attachment 5161717


What's the THC percentage on that?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> If you were out in the country and it was a back door that couldn't bee seen from the road, you might get away without a permit, but I can tell you from experience, stairs and ramps are major concerns with code officers, because people get hurt if they aren't right.
> 
> As soon as the code guy drives by and sees it, he will be knocking on your door. Might be a day, might be a month, but he will be knocking.
> 
> ...


You can’t see my house back here but I hear you totally.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Meatloaf


OH NO! Meatloaf again?
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's the THC percentage on that?


72


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> OH NO! Meatloaf again?
> Mornin.


Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> OH NO! Meatloaf again?
> Mornin.


Meatloaf sandwich the best


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

Damn you all are making me hungry!! Might have to be PB&J for me though...I also need to go shopping, but at least I have fresh bread. 

I love meatloaf sandwiches...Cold with catsup....Yum!!

AC is blaring...Up to 80 outdoors already. Bike ride this afternoon I am hoping.

I am working on pricing out my basement perimeter drain, and deciding if I want to tackle the project, or pay someone. I can rent an excavator and bobcat for a week, and my buddy has a dumptruck. I am also going to have to remove 2 entryway stairs, and then replace them. One is stone and one is concrete. And cut and remove some blacktop....Pretty big job. 

I think I am going to hire a buddy and I also have another big project....I'd like to put a woodstove in my garage, but I need a chimney and an insulated ceiling of some type installed....So I was thinking he could work on the garage on rainy days, and probably do everything in 2 weeks. 

I really need to do the basement waterproofing if nothing else!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn you all are making me hungry!! Might have to be PB&J for me though...I also need to go shopping, but at least I have fresh bread


Me too! Black Forest wrap and grapes time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

He’s still not here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s still not here


That shit is just not right


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning ladies and gentlemen, how's everything going 

No I am not at work the covid got ahold of me Friday night, and for the people who think this isn't real screw them, glad I'm vaxed and boosted, for the people who aren't really feeling sorry for them. I got into a clinic sunday, they got me on the new pill out cause of my copd....

This shit is no joke


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen, how's everything going
> 
> No I am not at work the covid got ahold of me Friday night, and for the people who think this isn't real screw them, glad I'm vaxed and boosted, for the people who aren't really feeling sorry for them. I got into a clinic sunday, they got me on the new pill out cause of my copd....
> 
> This shit is no joke


Glad you aren't messing around. I'm a few weeks past and things still aren't perfect.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! Black Forest wrap and grapes time.


I lied we had a cut watermelon that needs to be eaten


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Glad you aren't messing around. I'm a few weeks past and things still aren't perfect.


Thank, this shit hit like a rock Friday night, that night I had fever into Saturday morning, I knew something was going on, glad my wife got those gov tests, took one Friday evening and boom positive, that night moved myself into the living room. Called the local clinic got myself in, Dr did another still positive,so confirmed, so the Dr put me on that new pill out.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen, how's everything going
> 
> No I am not at work the covid got ahold of me Friday night, and for the people who think this isn't real screw them, glad I'm vaxed and boosted, for the people who aren't really feeling sorry for them. I got into a clinic sunday, they got me on the new pill out cause of my copd....
> 
> This shit is no joke


Feel better soon


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feel better soon


Thanks, sweets


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen, how's everything going
> 
> No I am not at work the covid got ahold of me Friday night, and for the people who think this isn't real screw them, glad I'm vaxed and boosted, for the people who aren't really feeling sorry for them. I got into a clinic sunday, they got me on the new pill out cause of my copd....
> 
> This shit is no joke


Sorry to here that I'm not asking this time I'm having the wife adding you to her prayer list I'm sending you all the best vibes I can feel better soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I lied we had a cut watermelon that needs to be eaten
> 
> View attachment 5161730


Slim Jim?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Slim Jim?


pepperoni stick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry to here that I'm not asking this time I'm having the wife adding you to her prayer list I'm sending you all the best vibes I can feel better soon


Thanks buddy, I got my wife calling her primary today, to let them know and be proactive about this with her


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He’s still not here


Show up yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546481946036998148


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Show up yet?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Thanks buddy, I got my wife calling her primary today, to let them know and be proactive about this with her


Damn, sorry to hear!! Hopefully your wife doesn't get it! Take good care of yourself, try to eat good and all that, as it can hang on a few weeks. Hopefully you get over it fast!!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, sorry to hear!! Hopefully your wife doesn't get it! Take good care of yourself, try to eat good and all that, as it can hang on a few weeks. Hopefully you get over it fast!!


The omnicrom knocked me for a loop, vaccine wasn't as effective.
Took me a while to get over it, then get your energy back.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The omnicrom knocked me for a loop, vaccine wasn't as effective.
> Took me a while to get over it, then get your energy back.


Me too....The first week wasn't bad, but the 2nd week I could barely move....Come to find out my blood oxygen was at 85, but bounced right back up 
about the end of the 2nd week. Then I was having bad headaches for a few more weeks, but that seems to have passed. My 2 buddies that got it on the same cruise both bounced back much quicker....one was younger and one was a few years older than me.

Definitely some scary shit!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

I can't believe @Paul Drake left us hanging on the ramp.

I need closure!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

I just got back from the Spectrum store returning my friends equipment, and while waiting had a nice long conversation with a guy originally from Jordan in a wheelchair who has been "crippled" all his life....57 years old. He was like, I don't like all this "new" politically correct terminology like "handicapped". He said I am crippled and ain't nothing gonna change that. Cool guy and he had a beautiful little daughter about 5 y.o.. He went to college and lived in San Diego in 1985 then was able to become a citizen under President Reagan, under the Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986. It's great to see people deal with and overcome adversity!



Laughing Grass said:


> I can't believe @Paul Drake left us hanging on the ramp.
> 
> I need closure!


she might be disposing of the body!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I think we've found your spirit animal


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> .......snip.......
> 
> *she might be disposing of the body!!*


Time to buy that ramp concrete!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't believe @Paul Drake left us hanging on the ramp.
> 
> I need closure!





manfredo said:


> she might be disposing of the body!!


I know, the suspense is killing me! I'm wondering if she hits him with a plank or a shovel.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I know, the suspense is killing me! I'm wondering if she hits him with a plank or a shovel.


I'm betting she runs him over with the W/C, splat. We need a pool.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I know, the suspense is killing me! I'm wondering if she hits him with a plank or a shovel.


She should smack him....Even without a permit he should have known enough to make a landing....Hell of a lot cheaper than a new door.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think we've found your spirit animal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Hopefully she is somewhere around lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just got back from the Spectrum store returning my friends equipment, and while waiting had a nice long conversation with a guy originally from Jordan in a wheelchair who has been "crippled" all his life....57 years old. He was like, I don't like all this "new" politically correct terminology like "handicapped". He said I am crippled and ain't nothing gonna change that. Cool guy and he had a beautiful little daughter about 5 y.o.. He went to college and lived in San Diego in 1985 then was able to become a citizen under President Reagan, under the Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986. It's great to see people deal with and overcome adversity!
> 
> 
> she might be disposing of the body!!


Lol. I am at the Spectrum store right now in San Diego. What a debacle. Not so easy transferring my plan from Northern to Southern Cali. The days of picking your own phone number are gone as well. When I got my amazing phone number back in 2012 in Tucson Az it was like hitting the lottery and I will never change it. They gave me a selection back then. Now it’s all electronically generated Off your current address, no choice in the matter, so hopefully my husband gets a good one. That would be a miracle .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you seen what it's turned into


Yeah, it's just southern Miami now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't believe @Paul Drake left us hanging on the ramp.
> 
> I need closure!


It’s not done yet and it’s fucked up and it’s going to cost me $800.
I’ll be in this hole, WHICH I STILL CANNOT USE MY CHAIR.
I can’t stand that guy.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 11, 2022)

This light has been traveling 13 billion years to get to us. 

That's a long way without a restroom break, man.

First James Webb Space Telescope image. Released today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s not done yet and it’s fucked up and it’s going to cost me $800.
> I’ll be in this hole, WHICH I STILL CANNOT USE MY CHAIR.
> I can’t stand that guy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s not done yet and it’s fucked up and it’s going to cost me $800.
> I’ll be in this hole, WHICH I STILL CANNOT USE MY CHAIR.
> I can’t stand that guy.


Don't you have a pet gator in that pond out back that's hungry


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> This light has been traveling 13 billion years to get to us.
> 
> That's a long way without a restroom break, man.
> 
> ...


Been waiting for that, thanks man


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Been waiting for that, thanks man


Tomorrow is the NASA release of the full collection of first images. This was released this evening as a teaser.
I followed the Hubble images from the very beginning and have been watching the reports as JSWT has been built. This telescope is going to change the way we see the Universe, again. I wish I had taken my Astronomy elective as a freshman instead of as a senior in college, I probably would have gone into astrophysics instead of music. Either way, it's been a fun mid-life study learning all the math and physics I slept through in college.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Tomorrow is the NASA release of the full collection of first images. This was released this evening as a teaser.
> I followed the Hubble images from the very beginning and have been watching the reports as JSWT has been built. This telescope is going to change the way we see the Universe, again. I wish I had taken my Astronomy elective as a freshman instead of as a senior in college, I probably would have gone into astrophysics instead of music. Either way, it's been a fun mid-life study learning all the math and physics I slept through in college.


Yes it will. Been following the stars since I was little, bought my first scope back in 90's still use it today. So many wonderful things up there, so many mysteries too....with all 4 scopes in working condition things will get interesting from here on out....some interesting things in that shot already.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning star gazers and philosophers. Another day of discovery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2022)

Morning


Hot and moist today. Mid 80's and very humid. I'll be hiding in the shop. Got a small project that should keep me in there a couple days. 

Happy taco Tuesday.......how's yours going?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm in a Zoom meeting...put a picture of my head up instead of video, no one has noticed yet.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

Morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning star gazers and philosophers. Another day of discovery.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546675001755111424


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm in a Zoom meeting...put a picture of my head up instead of video, no one has noticed yet.


"He doesn't even blink, he's so focused"


----------



## DCcan (Jul 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> "He doesn't even blink, he's so focused"


They are all busy pointing fingers, and griping about their pet peeves.
I just text every now and then to agree with management.
I know how economic downturns work.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning! It's a beautiful.day to hit the links flog the pellet and that's what I'm going to do! Chat later, k?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

HEAVEN


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning, I'm awake.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

Me too, and 1 cup of coffee ingested!

Supposed to be a big storm this afternoon, then nice the rest of the week...It was a warm night!

Errands for me later this morning....Groceries and the bank. Gonna clean the refridge before I go though.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

@BudmanTX how are you feeling today? I'm hoping the rest of your crew doesn't get it, but that is probably asking a lot.....Fingers crossed!!

Just read there is yet another new variant in NYC that is spreading towards upstate....Lovely. 

Reminds me, I need to get the 2nd part of my shingles vac here soon. But I am having steroid injections Thursday so I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, I'm awake.


I thought I recognized them. They played high Sierra music festival 2012. I dont remember the show, but I'm certain I was at the festival. There are a few stages with overlapping shows, so prioritizing bands can be tough sometimes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I thought I recognized them. They played high Sierra music festival 2012. I dont remember the show, but I'm certain I was at the festival. There are a few stages with overlapping shows, so prioritizing bands can be tough sometimes.


I would love to see them live... or any concert really They were in Hamilton for the football final with the Arkells last fall.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

Morning, again 

Anyone else having trouble with the site?


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning, again
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the site?


Nope. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @BudmanTX how are you feeling today? I'm hoping the rest of your crew doesn't get it, but that is probably asking a lot.....Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Just read there is yet another new variant in NYC that is spreading towards upstate....Lovely.
> 
> Reminds me, I need to get the 2nd part of my shingles vac here soon. But I am having steroid injections Thursday so I'll wait a bit.


Thanks for asking. I don't feel half bad today, still got the aches and mu muscles are soar, gonna go for a short walk later. Good news the wifes primary care Dr called this morning she woke me told me she's off to see him, yes. Maybe we'll get infront of it.

Morning ladies and gentlemen


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

Oh the after tastes of taking those pill meds...talk bout leaving a bad taste in your mouth and it's hard to get rid of too...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night 


Paul Drake said:


> Morning, again
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the site?


Issues with my Emojis grrr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Thanks for asking. I don't feel half bad today, still got the aches and mu muscles are soar, gonna go for a short walk later. Good news the wifes primary care Dr called this morning she woke me told me she's off to see him, yes. Maybe we'll get infront of it.
> 
> Morning ladies and gentlemen


What the what that's not right it is Monday and you said.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what that's not right it is Monday and you said.......


She called Monday, got the call back this morning and she left


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh the after tastes of taking those pill meds...talk bout leaving a bad taste in your mouth and it's hard to get rid of too...


Are you on the Pfizer 5 day anti viral with 2 different pills?? That's the one they gave me.....but I know there's another.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! It's a beautiful.day to hit the links flog the pellet and that's what I'm going to do! Chat later, k?


Well earned lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Are you on the Pfizer 5 day anti viral with 2 different pills?? That's the one they gave me.....but I know there's another.


Yes I am, set of 3 every 10hrs, after taste sux


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well earned lol.
> View attachment 5162231


That looks good on a hot day, and I haven't had a beer in probably 20 years!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> She called Monday, got the call back this morning and she left


Yes that is good to here but you are supposed to be right as rain you said lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

@Paul Drake do we have a working ramp yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That looks good on a hot day, and I haven't had a beer in probably 20 years!!


35 here lol instant assholes just add alcohol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake do we have a working ramp yet?


I was waiting until noon to ask that question


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes that is good to here but you are supposed to be right as rain you said lol


I should be, like I said on next Monday


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 35 here lol instant assholes just add alcohol


I am a sweet and loving person. Assholes are born not made lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I should be, like I said on next Monday


My bad but I was thinking that today was Monday to be continued


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am a sweet and loving person. Assholes are born not made lol.


Yah I'm not lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I should be, *like I said on next Monday*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was waiting until noon to ask that question


It's 12:46pm.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yah I'm not lol


You lie lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake do we have a working ramp yet?


No threshold ramp. I’m going to jump it.
No he’s not here to finish up.

That’s where the mattress firm assholes left the box springs. You’d think he’d offer to take them away in his big truck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No threshold ramp. I’m going to jump it.
> No he’s not here to finish up.
> 
> That’s where the mattress firm assholes left the box springs. You’d think he’d offer to take them away in his big truck.View attachment 5162237


So close! Is he coming back today?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My bad but I was thinking that today was Monday to be continued


U stoner u


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You lie lol


Like I said lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So close! Is he coming back today?


Doubt it. He’s not been paid so


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

My dad and Karen are coming up tomorrow for that shrimp, Yum. My brother is coming Thursday for Japanese.

I’d say it better be done by then or one of them will put a hurting on his 5 foot 120 pound frame.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> U stoner u


And I so much appreciate your compliments lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You lie lol


Ask the kids


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

Oh my wife just brought me a new dab straw. One of those ones that I always break. She doesn’t dab but God bless her.
Gorilla glue wax, let’s go.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I so much appreciate your compliments lol


Yw


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

I Shirley hope that my fellow tribe members don’t pay until after the job is done properly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I Shirley hope that my fellow tribe members don’t pay until after the job is done properly.


Brilliant genius just a few words to describe Paul Drake


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh my wife just brought me a new dab straw. One of those ones that I always break. She doesn’t dab but God bless her.
> Gorilla glue wax, let’s go.
> View attachment 5162247View attachment 5162247


Sounds like a peace pipe to me!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I Shirley hope that my fellow tribe members don’t pay until after the job is done properly.


Let him take you to court lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

@shnkrmn the way I look at is I don't haft to be an asshole on here and that is awesome to me it is a long story


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Let him take you to court lol.


Wife’s sister married him 40 years ago and still no one understands why lol I’ll pay him but he lost the floor job and a couple other paying jobs. Idk how he even got this job.
Nap time


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sounds like a peace pipe to me!


It was in my bday stocking lol zzzz


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife’s sister married him 40 years ago and still no one understands why lol I’ll pay him but he lost the floor job and a couple other paying jobs. Idk how he even got this job.
> Nap time


Rest well


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @shnkrmn the way I look at is I don't haft to be an asshole on here and that is awesome to me it is a long story







We are not that far from each other.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Weare not that far from each other.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

One more for you brother. Then I'm napping.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> One more for you brother. Then I'm napping.


Well then you rest well to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then you rest well to


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Let him take you to court lol.


Tell him code stopped by, and they want him to call ASAP  

One time back 30+ years ago, on my first rental property, I had a contractor replace a porch and staircase...Just a simple little 3 stair deal. It was all done, and the next day when I got there a notice had been posted on the door saying "condemned, no one shall occupy/enter this building, etc. etc. I went right over to the code office and the guy laughed and said "I knew that would get your attention". The bottom stair had an inch more rise than the other stairs. It was an easy fix, but they were on me like stink on shit!! And it was a rear house that couldn't be seen from the street, so no idea how he knew. I rarely did pull permits, unless it is for a roof, or stairs, or something exterior that I know will piss them off.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It was in my bday stocking lol zzzz


Remind us stoners again when your b-day is??? I know it's close. 

Happy Happy Birthday!! 

Big severe thunderstorm warnings all over the place earlier. It rained lightly for 5 minutes and the sun is back out


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Remind us stoners again when your b-day is??? I know it's close.
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Big severe thunderstorm warnings all over the place earlier. It rained lightly for 5 minutes and the sun is back out



In 2 days..........but I'll probably remember in 3 days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm thinking Deep Deep sea fishing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking Deep Deep sea fishing


Can you imagine what you could catch with 120 lb 5 ft piece of bait


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

But officer he said he was trying out new diving weights I said they sure look like cinder blocks to me why would you tie them around your waist


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you imagine what you could catch with 120 lb 5 ft piece of bait


Kraken?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Kraken?


And here I was thinking bull shark or a tiger lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

But now that I'm thinking about it a lot of people do go missing in the Bermuda Triangle he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

And stay off any road that has alligator in its name


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Florida is such an accident-prone state just saying


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

What you doing


----------



## DCcan (Jul 12, 2022)

I think I'm too stoned to type anything intelligent, so I might as well just finish this joint and have a snack.
I put 1/10gm of dab in it+ chugged an ice cold beer, it's going to be an early night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2022)

Man where'd that clone dude go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I'm too stoned to type anything intelligent, so I might as well just finish this joint and have a snack.
> I put 1/10gm of dab in it+ chugged an ice cold beer, it's going to be an early night.


More information is needed on the snacks are we talking chocolate or what ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

MRI is set for the 28th with contrast O yay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

And now I know why the wife is sending me to the pot store lol


----------



## DCcan (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More information is needed on the snacks are we talking chocolate or what ?


Looks like vanilla ice cream is all I got..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Looks like vanilla ice cream is all I got..


Add two bite brownies, hershey chocolate sauce and you have a winner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Looks like vanilla ice cream is all I got..


Do you have any sugary type serials around maybe you could add that to it that a bit of crunch


----------



## DCcan (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have any sugary type serials around maybe you could add that to it that a bit of crunch


My wife has half a Cadbury bar in the fridge, I already ate mine yesterday.
She already put a salad in front of me, so I guess dessert time is over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife has half a Cadbury bar in the fridge, I already ate mine yesterday.
> She already put a salad in front of me, so I guess dessert time is over.


Did you eat it yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What you doingView attachment 5162337


Did you feed him an edible


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have any sugary type serials around maybe you could add that to it that a bit of crunch


I like the way you think!!

I have been on a strawberry shortcake kick....sometimes with a scoop of ice cream and some other toppings. 

Think banana split meets strawberry shortcake!!  Hmmmm, Captain Crunch maybe.

I have to go show houses....Really crappy vacant houses  To my friend who is staying here til he buys one!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you feed him an edible


Mine and his lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I like the way you think!!
> 
> I have been on a strawberry shortcake kick....sometimes with a scoop of ice cream and some other toppings.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking if you show him the nice ones that he might buy sooner lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Ok I'm ready let's do this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife has half a Cadbury bar in the fridge, I already ate mine yesterday.
> She already put a salad in front of me, so I guess dessert time is over.


There always next time lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man where'd that clone dude go


He flipped his lid for the last time?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> He flipped his lid for the last time?


Depending on which one he is talking about I was thinking Sunni crushed him but what do I know


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Depending on which one he is talking about I was thinking Sunni crushed him but what do I know


Lol. I thought it was that medidedicated guy who was obsessing on his cuttings to the point of killing them. Of course the guy who topped his whole plant and wanted to reroot it is a contender as well. I can't keep up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. I thought it was that medidedicated guy who was obsessing on his cuttings to the point of killing them. Of course the guy who topped his whole plant and wanted to reroot it is a contender as well. I can't keep up.


I was thinking about the one who started a thread to try and sell them or something like that lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking about the one who started a thread to try and sell them or something like that lol


O, that would attract the authorities lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mine View attachment 5162365and his lol


I thought his said calmag at first glance


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. I thought it was that medidedicated guy who was obsessing on his cuttings to the point of killing them. Of course the guy who topped his whole plant and wanted to reroot it is a contender as well. *I can't keep up.*


Same


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought his said calmag at first glance


Have you been spying on my plants??? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you been spying on my plants??? Lol


Pics?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pics?


How's about afire first let me build up my courage the pictures tomorrow lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2022)

Last night my wife said “I sprayed bug spray on the deck to keep mosquitoes away… and was very careful not to spray your plants”.

Hmm… ok 

This morning 


grr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last night my wife said “I sprayed bug spray on the deck to keep mosquitoes away… and was very careful not to spray your plants”.
> 
> Hmm… ok
> 
> ...


Well that's stung a little bit sorry about that lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that's stung a little bit sorry about that lol


I'm glad they aren't flowering!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2022)

A women just hit my car
With her car. It dented my bumper for like 10’seconds The bumper popped out like fixed .. so I was like , no worries, It’s just a scratch, even though it wasn’t . Then this bro drove by in the chick filet drive thru like insane about the whole thing. Cus he saw the hole thing .. i was like it’s cool
Bro. Peace man, just a scratch , he was so worried about we should take her to the bank... She was so old and fragile and apologetic. My car had a lot of scratches anyway. I just laughed and told her it’s ok.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A women just hit my car
> With her car. It dented my bumper for like 10’seconds The bumper popped out like fixed .. so I was like , no worries, It’s just a scratch, even though it wasn’t . Then this bro drove by in the chick filet drive thru like insane about the whole thing. Cus he saw the hole thing .. i was like it’s cool
> Bro. Peace man, just a scratch , he was so worried about we should take her to the bank... She was so old and fragile and apologetic. My car had a lot of scratches anyway. I just laughed and told her it’s ok.


What goes around comes around sweet sweet lady yuppers


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

Morning 






80° and humid again. I'll be hiding from it  

What's goin on?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Remind us stoners again when your b-day is??? I know it's close.
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Big severe thunderstorm warnings all over the place earlier. It rained lightly for 5 minutes and the sun is back out


Tomorrow. I’ll be younger than I look, 56.
My dad and his wife will be here soon for that gorgeous shrimp lunch.
My brother coming tomorrow for Japanese. Scallops Scallops Scallops 
Thank you and good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Oh yeah, pseudo carpenter never came back or called.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, pseudo carpenter never came back or called.


So are you allowed to fire him for no call/no show now?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah, pseudo carpenter never came back or called.


Probably better that way. You don't have to be the bad guy......he's just an asshole


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So are you allowed to fire him for no call/no show now?


Apparently I’m not allowed to complain! Wife is not able to have discussions. All therapy money should be returned pronto.

But HE HASN’T BEEN PAID YET. So I hold the trump card on that idiot.

I’ll trust my dad and she will too. I’m just a fuckn idiot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Apparently I’m not allowed to complain! Wife is not able to have discussions. All therapy money should be returned pronto.
> 
> But HE HASN’T BEEN PAID YET. So I hold the trump card on that idiot.
> 
> I’ll trust my dad and she will too. I’m just a fuckn idiot.


Did he give you a reason for not showing up yesterday?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did he give you a reason for not showing up yesterday?


Haven’t talked to him since he left.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Got my finger hovering over the buy now button. It's been a while since I bought myself something fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Haven’t talked to him since he left.


Well damn, I'd rattle his cage!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my finger hovering over the buy now button. It's been a while since I bought myself something fun.
> 
> View attachment 5162648


Looks like fun, what makes it computerized?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Looks like fun, what makes it computerized?


You tell it what you want to look at through the app and it automatically points at it. I've never played with a telescope, but it has always interested me.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You tell it what you want to look at through the app and it automatically points at it. I've never played with a telescope, but it has always interested me.


It's a blast! I went to an observatory in calistoga years ago. To the naked eye what appears to be a single star can actually be a galaxy of hundreds of stars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> It's a blast! I went to an observatory in calistoga years ago. To the naked eye what appears to be a single star can actually be a galaxy of hundreds of stars.


How far do you think I would have to drive outside the city to use is? Lot of light pollution here!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How far do you think I would have to drive outside the city to use is? Lot of light pollution here!
> 
> View attachment 5162664


Not sure. Calistoga is about 45 minutes north of the bay area.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2022)

Happy hump day!!

Tomorrow is steroid injections, then Friday I see the ortho again for my hip, that still has limited ROM. I need to be more proactive, but I am just sick of doctors!! 

Might list my Honda motorcycle today....I cleaned it up last week but then got busy helping my friends move....A pretty mellow day for me so I need a project. There are many to choose from. The joys of being a homeowner. 

Showed 3 housed to my buddy last night, but he didn't like any. Well he did, but they all had issues. I actually have been enjoying selling more lately, since I have nothing else going on and the market is insane. Every house I have sold this year, I have had to sell twice because of people backing out, which is part of this insane market....Many people are making bad decisions. Might not end well for some!!

What I really need to do today is transplant my clones that have been in solo cups for close to a month.  Nah


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Got new shoes early! Just what I wanted


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well damn, I'd rattle his cage!


I’ll leave it alone for now for peace in the house.
My brother can do stuff for me tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my finger hovering over the buy now button. It's been a while since I bought myself something fun.
> 
> View attachment 5162648


Do it as DarkWeb would say


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Got a phone call from the grandkids last night ah how sweet the little shit the call went hello what are you doing calling me giggle giggle we had to ask you a very important question Grandpa Jeffy what does the fox say


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Well actually it was kind of a combination of what the fox say and we don't talk about Bruno but apparently what does the fox say wone out lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

To clarify all songs end with we don't talk about Bruno with the three-year-old lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Tattoos tomorrow maybe. Mine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tattoos tomorrow maybe. Mine View attachment 5162714


Just tell me you don't have a tattooist in your family


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just tell me you don't have a tattooist in your family


My brother but he sucks lol he just inks himself.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My brother but he sucks lol he just inks himself.


 oh s*** but on a serious note do you have a good artist that picture might be difficult to transfer to skin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

@Paul Drake 









Angi - Home for everything home.


Angie's List is now Angi. Connect with vetted pros, read verified reviews & get fair pricing for all your home projects & services — with Angi.




www.angi.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Paul Drake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to the website and filled in jobs needed and now I’m being slammed with emails and texts.
Probably end up using someone from there for flooring.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Or


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Or
> View attachment 5162749View attachment 5162750View attachment 5162751View attachment 5162752View attachment 5162753


Very cool


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

I have a big dolphin tattoo on my left bicep. 2 dolphins actually. It’s also a painting.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have a big dolphin tattoo on my left bicep. 2 dolphins actually. It’s also a painting.


Go with this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Not sure. Calistoga is about 45 minutes north of the bay area.


My SO convinced me I’d use it once and get bored of it so I bought a foodi ninja


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

Here we are, first for once. He’s always early.blues brothers 
Photo below the tarpon 
she’s lost


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Okay @curious2garden I'm manning up she looks like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree right now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay @curious2garden I'm manning up she looks like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree right now


Whatcha got growing Jeff?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

We three killed many shrimp. I’m responsible for 2 dozen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whatcha got growing Jeff?


For the life of me I can't remember right now it's in there  it will come to me eventually


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We three killed many shrimp. I’m responsible for 2 dozen View attachment 5162823


Chili with oyster crackers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whatcha got growing Jeff?


I also have two little ones coming up from BobBitchen seeds that I can't remember and one and and nope just not there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also have two little ones coming up from BobBitchen seeds that I can't remember and one View attachment 5162830and and nope just not there


Lol I was talking to bob I'm gonna run Chicken Dinner after I finish up the critical orange punch. Is that leggy girl in flower?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We three killed many shrimp. I’m responsible for 2 dozen View attachment 5162823


Yum! No cocktail sauce?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I was talking to bob I'm gonna run Chicken Dinner after I finish up the critical orange punch. Is that leggy girl in flower?


Nope not yet going to break some more branches on it and then throw it in maybe in a week or two lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

I have my penny jar being saved up to get some( hookah) bottom I should say


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my finger hovering over the buy now button. It's been a while since I bought myself something fun.
> 
> View attachment 5162648


Don't. It'll make me buy one. I have a problem lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I was talking to bob I'm gonna run Chicken Dinner after I finish up the critical orange punch. Is that leggy girl in flower?


That critical orange punch sounds very interesting


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Came home.to find my kitchen and basement filled with carrion flies. No rotting garbage, basement drains have water in the traps. Can't find a carcass anywhere. They must have found a dead rabbit somewhere. I've killed about 40 in less than 20 minutes. The electric swatter is awesome.Snap! Sizzle! POP!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We three killed many shrimp. I’m responsible for 2 dozen View attachment 5162823


How do you get all the batter off them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Don't. It'll make me buy one. I have a problem lol.


I spoke to impulse control and she convinced me it wasn't a great idea.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That critical orange punch sounds very interesting


I didn't choose the strain but it does sound interesting. 









Buy Critical Orange Punch® Feminised Seeds | Dutch Passion UK


Critical Orange Punch is a hybrid strain with a high yield and a fast bloom time. Easy to grow with a rich, skunky citrus flavor and an Afghan hash aroma




dutch-passion.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How do you get all the batter off them?


Doesn’t bother me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Came home.to find my kitchen and basement filled with carrion flies. No rotting garbage, basement drains have water in the traps. Can't find a carcass anywhere. They must have found a dead rabbit somewhere. I've killed about 40 in less than 20 minutes. The electric swatter is awesome.Snap! Sizzle! POP!View attachment 5162844View attachment 5162845


We have flies bad right now also, not all blue bottle's but still way too many.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't choose the strain but it does sound interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does sound good.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

All the flies are dead. This is my reward.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> All the flies are dead. This is my reward.View attachment 5162852


Your own squish?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Doesn’t bother me.


Hopefully you're not that sensitive to gluten


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your own squish?


Yup. I've never had anyone else's. I'm not a dab virgin but I'm still chaste.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I spoke to impulse control and she convinced me it wasn't a great idea.


I can take it out of my basket now? Thank God.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yup. I've never had anyone else's. I'm not a dab virgin but I'm still chaste.


I would probably use mine more if I could keep it setup in a convenient location. 



shnkrmn said:


> I can take it out of my basket now? Thank God.


I bought a foodi ninja... I blame @curious2garden.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 13, 2022)

I usually let things sit in my cart for week, see if I really need it.
Can't believe some of the crap I almost bought on impulse.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would probably use mine more if I could keep it setup in a convenient location.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a foodi ninja... I blame @curious2garden.


She's trouble.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I also have two little ones coming up from BobBitchen seeds that I can't remember and one View attachment 5162830and and nope *just not there*


That's why they call it DOPE  

I heard that SO many times from my non toking ex!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

Listen to Mellow shade medium troy by Krystal Bjurling on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/krystal-bjurling%2Fmellow-shade-medium-troy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's why they call it DOPE
> 
> I heard that SO many times from my non toking ex!


LOL I've said it to myself


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay @curious2garden I'm manning up she looks like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree right now


She's still alive, that's winning. When are you thinking about flipping to flower?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I usually let things sit in my cart for week, see if I really need it.
> Can't believe some of the crap I almost bought on impulse.


You need to be responsible with your money, like me!

Can’t wait for my SpongeBob sponge holder to arrive


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Mellow shade medium troy by Krystal Bjurling on #SoundCloud
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/krystal-bjurling%2Fmellow-shade-medium-troy


Delightfully demented.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Delightfully demented.


I've been told that before


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need to be responsible with your money, like me!
> 
> Can’t wait for my SpongeBob sponge holder to arrive
> 
> View attachment 5162917


You didn't get the face and it's still not there.......I think you got ripped off lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Don't. It'll make me buy one. I have a problem lol.


Says the guy who made me buy a Levo and 'stuff'


----------



## DCcan (Jul 13, 2022)

I got a couple Hawaiian shirts this week on Amazon, just in time for the humid weather.
Those were burning holes in my cart for a week, I had 6 picked out, got 2


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't get the face and it's still not there.......I think you got ripped off lol


It has the face


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got a couple Hawaiian shirts this week on Amazon, just in time for the humid weather.
> Those were burning holes in my cart for a week, I had 6 picked out, got 2


My husband has been going on about liking my long sleeve Fly Free bamboo shirts but wouldn't sit down and purchase them. I gave up and got him a couple myself LOL


----------



## DCcan (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It has the face
> 
> View attachment 5162928


I think he's just jealous...


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 13, 2022)

I haven't did a wake and bake in over 15 years at least, my old lungs need time to warm up in the morning.. i usually smoke my first bowl about 2 hours after waking up..


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Says the guy who made me buy a Levo and 'stuff'


We should form a mutual support group for people who buy stuff. I'm sure it would help!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We should form a mutual support group for people who buy stuff. I'm sure it would help!


I think it's called Ebay, dump your crap on suckers


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think he's just jealous...


Very


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I haven't did a wake and bake in over 15 years at least, my old lungs need time to warm up in the morning.. i usually smoke my first bowl about 2 hours after waking up..


It's okay. We gum some gummies before we pop our teeth in lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

I earned this one got a nap in ha ha ha


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2022)

I just did a couple dabs, and immediately got a text on my bike for sale....The guy wanted to come over tonight.....I was like, ummmmm, tomorrow might be better! 

Too high for that shit, plus ribs on the grill


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just did a couple dabs, and immediately got a text on my bike for sale....The guy wanted to come over tonight.....I was like, ummmmm, tomorrow might be better!
> 
> Too high for that shit, plus ribs on the grill


I just got a bid for painting my house. I started to accept his amazingly detailed and fair offer but I couldn't compose the words lol. I'll try again in the morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay @curious2garden I'm manning up she looks like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree right now


How big is your tent?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2022)

Country style ribs and baked potatoes on the Barbie


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just got a bid for painting my house. I started to accept his amazingly detailed and fair offer but I couldn't compose the words lol. I'll try again in the morning


Is he your brother-in-law?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Country style ribs and baked potatoes on the BarbieView attachment 5162992


Wino Barbie? All roads seem to be leading to @Paul Drake


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How big is your tent?


Yeah I like the wire shelves on the side. I was wondering


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How big is your tent?


4 ×6×6 I have 2 of them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I like the wire shelves on the side. I was wondering


It has a divider piece to separate that shell off


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wino Barbie? All roads seem to be leading to @Paul Drake


Brother coming in the morning for shrooms and coloring.

I hope I stay married. She’s aggravated that I can’t cook much anymore. We just had ribeye, green beans and baked sweet potato. She wants that every night and I do the damn dishes too. And sweep and trash and clean the bathroom being practically crippled. And if I don’t oh well, house is mine 

I’m certain, she needs help. Idk what to do.

For one thing, I am going to buy Walmart delivery. $100 a year and 4 deliveries a week. Not bad. Maybe I can get meals delivered too.

As far as mowing, she’s doing Ron’s for cruise gambling money again. Next mow here I’ll do it damnit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

Well I guess that it is a.m so


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has a divider piece to separate that shell off


I assume that's like a 2x4 nook so you're other area is about 4x4? How do you light your main area?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 14, 2022)

Happy Bastille Day!
Storm the wine cellars to celebrate properly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Happy Bastille Day!
> Storm the wine cellars to celebrate properly.


Thank you, for fixing my guilt over 'saving' money on that case I bought yesterday. Who knew I was presciently preparing for today! Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Happy Bastille Day!
> Storm the wine cellars to celebrate properly.


I’ve got to go to Paris one year on my birthday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning 






Mid 70°s humid and rain later. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother and I are going to jump the ramp today.
Hope we don’t break anything lol lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got to go to Paris one year on my birthday.


Happy Birthday!! What kind of shrooms is your bro bringing? Hopefully the magic kind! 

Tell wino Barbie she better be nice or you're gonna trade her in on a younger, nicer model!! 


Here's your new beach outfit  

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

Well todays the day....I decided to have SI injections and save the shoulder for later....the back is hurting the worst!

Wish me luck....The last time I had these the doctor said "I hope I didn't just paralyze you" after he noticed my vertebra aren't where they should be....Real reassuring!!

And the motorcycle will be sold...I have had 4 calls already, one before I was out of bed this am. Apparently the bike market is hot too!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy Birthday!! What kind of shrooms is your bro bringing? Hopefully the magic kind!
> 
> Tell wino Barbie she better be nice or you're gonna trade her in on a younger, nicer model!!
> 
> ...


I love it!
Much magic in those shrooms. We’ll either be coloring or ramp jump, depending on the magic


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well todays the day....I decided to have SI injections and save the shoulder for later....the back is hurting the worst!
> 
> Wish me luck....The last time I had these the doctor said "I hope I didn't just paralyze you" after he noticed my vertebra aren't where they should be....Real reassuring!!
> 
> And the motorcycle will be sold...I have had 4 calls already, one before I was out of bed this am. Apparently the bike market is hot too!


Good luck, don’t WORRY.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

I got a telescope!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I got a telescope!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I can see you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can see you!


What kind of telescope did you get?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of telescope did you get?


Idk threw the box out. It’s a handheld monocular. I can’t see with binoculars so I got a monocular so I can see all the wildlife!
Can set up a tripod for looking at the stars.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

Ok he’s three hours away. I need a nap. But I don’t want to sleep the day away.
Mai Tai sativa may help


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2022)

Good morning! It's glorious outside. Sunny and cool with zero humidity. I'm going to fog for mosquitoes and then trim my privet hedge. I usually do it much earlier in the year. I like to keep it at 8 feet but it's pushing 10 now. I need to set up a scaffold lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of telescope did you get?


The directions say looking at the sun will cause incurable injury to the eye!
Damn I’m glad they told me that!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The directions say looking at the sun will cause incurable injury to the eye!
> Damn I’m glad they told me that!!


Must resist urge to post a pic of trump looking at the eclipse... @lokie wouldn't approve


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must resist urge to post a pic of trump looking at the eclipse... @lokie wouldn't approve


Great minds think alike. I also resisted!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

@BudmanTX hopefully you are doing well it did not go unnoticed that you were not here yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX hopefully you are doing well it did not go unnoticed that you were not here yesterday


He posted in politics... probably avoiding us because of something @DarkWeb said.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He posted in politics... probably avoiding us because of something @DarkWeb said.


Ok thanks for that I myself personally avoid that thread lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He posted in politics... probably avoiding us because of something @DarkWeb said.


Is @DarkWeb grumping up the place again?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He posted in politics... probably avoiding us because of something @DarkWeb said.





curious2garden said:


> Is @DarkWeb grumping up the place again?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

Fire system tester was here, asked to use the washroom then left a big shit stain in my toilet!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fire system tester was here, asked to use the washroom then left a big shit stain in my toilet!


How f****** rude


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How f****** rude


I should have offered him something with lots of fiber.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Smoke a bowl 2Pac 3 chillins I'm going fishing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should have offered him something with lots of fiber.


Like a couple of nuclear edibles.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like a couple of nuclear edibles.


“Colon Blow”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like a couple of nuclear edibles.


Couple chocolates and a cookie should do the trick!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couple chocolates and a cookie should do the trick!


Don't kill him lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

Bilateral SI injections and I can still walk  Now to see if they help. I asked him if I could break the fuse somehow....He said "Hell no, you are going to need surgery to permanently fuse them". I looked, it's an outpatient minimally invasive thing, although still very painful I read.

I don't understand how they can be partially fused. Either something is fused or it's not, in my (simple) mind! 

Lunch time!! Tuna on potato roll me thinks!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 14, 2022)

How long for lemon tek to sit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't kill him lol


I had to clean his poo, death is the only option.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX hopefully you are doing well it did not go unnoticed that you were not here yesterday


I am around man....getting better by the day....think I slept more yesterday than any other...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I am around man....getting better by the day....think I slept more yesterday than any other...


That's good glad to hear that yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Skunked again lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Nothing that a couple pieces of Cheesecake can't fix


----------



## DCcan (Jul 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I am around man....getting better by the day....think I slept more yesterday than any other...


I think I finally got all my tastebuds back from covid, everything tasted off for weeks.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 14, 2022)

Oh, my wife was looking for her 1/2 Cadbury bar today.
She didn't forget it like I hoped.
I think I'm in trouble, she was grinning. I'm going to pay for this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, my wife was looking for her 1/2 Cadbury bar today.
> She didn't forget it like I hoped.
> I think I'm in trouble, she was grinning. I'm going to pay for this.


Well I told you to do cereal so I'm safe lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I finally got all my tastebuds back from covid, everything tasted off for weeks.


I am still working on that. These pills really kill it as well....plus it seems my appetite seems to be on the wian too, did yours?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, my wife was looking for her 1/2 Cadbury bar today.
> She didn't forget it like I hoped.
> I think I'm in trouble, she was grinning. I'm going to pay for this.


Run


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

I posted on Angi yesterday, looking for some estimates to do my basement waterproofing job. Planning to do it myself but some estimates are always useful. This way I know how much I am saving, and maybe get some good ideas. 

I got a call from a spray foam insulation place. That sounds like a good idea instead of using tar and membrane. It's a poured concrete basement, but 60 years old so I'm sure it's not perfectly smooth any more. I also won't use that black corrugated plastic pipe, but PVC instead.

Got the first looker at my Honda coming in about an hour,....and THEN I can get stoned!! And I think the fair started today...I am already thinking "junk food"....I know Jeff isn't going to share that cheesecake!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I am still working on that. These pills really kill it as well....plus it seems my appetite seems to be on the wian too, did yours?


Yea, just tried to sleep as much as possible and drink water, blow my nose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

I got the groundhog


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, just tried to sleep as much as possible and drink water, blow my nose.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I have been doing. Also trying to eat as well or as much as I can....it is the one think I have noticed though...my appetite has wained or not there....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got the groundhog


You didn't kill it did you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't kill it did you?


Yeah, and now I'm deaf in one ear


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

@Laughing Grass

First I gave him two warnings with a pellet rifle over the course of the last week.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> First I gave him two warnings with a pellet rifle over the course of the last week.


Once the young ones start digging, they mean to stay. 
If they are digging near a home, it means there's plenty of others in the area, usually not their first choice for a burrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Once the young ones start digging, they mean to stay.
> If they are digging near a home, it means there's plenty of others in the area, usually not their first choice for a burrow.


There's too many. And they tend to stay away from my garden but every once in a while one needs to be taken care of. I'm not killing them for fun. I've come home to a trashed garden a few times. It's a lot of work, time and money.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's too many. And they tend to stay away from my garden but every once in a while one needs to be taken care of. I'm not killing them for fun. I've come home to a trashed garden a few times. It's a lot of work, time and money.


I have gopher #2 to deal with now, this one is in the back yard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's too many. And they tend to stay away from my garden but every once in a while one needs to be taken care of. I'm not killing them for fun. I've come home to a trashed garden a few times. It's a lot of work, time and money.


Not only that. They fuck up the yard big time. I have a shipping container that is probably 8" out of level side to side because of them. You know how much it costs to rent a excavator to reset that?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

Well the Honda motorcycle is sold! I was nice and held it for the first guy that called...Guess where that got me? Nice guys finish last, he low balled me after riding it, raving about the condition, etc....He offered me $500 less because it's "cash money"... I said cash is the only thing I will accept, so, um, goodbye!!

Then sold it to caller number 2, an old fart like me from Rochester! Well apparently not like me, he can still ride!! And I have a backup if that deal falls through for any reason.

So yes, the motorcycle market IS hot!! Take a look on your local Craigslist or Facebook, and you may be shocked! Old bikes are priced for more than they sold for new.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm thinking it's a great time to clean out the garage!!  I have all kinds of shit I don't need or want. This market won't last forever!


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Once the young ones start digging, they mean to stay.
> If they are digging near a home, it means there's plenty of others in the area, usually not their first choice for a burrow.


At my previous house we had groundhogs ad infinitum.


We live trapped and relocated 8, in one season, before acquiescing to acceptance.

Living within city limits prevents sniper activities.

It took great self control not to go all Carl Spackler on them.











raratt said:


> I have gopher #2 to deal with now, this one is in the back yard.


Are there any peculiar orders in the air?


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> At my previous house we had groundhogs ad infinitum.
> 
> 
> We live trapped and relocated 8, in one season, before acquiescing to acceptance.
> ...


No C4.


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> No C4.


Explosives gets the senses excited., true.

Twas the gopher/groundhog punani in reference.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> First I gave him two warnings with a pellet rifle over the course of the last week.


And in the background you here I'm all right lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Man my hands are still vibrating from the chain saw O tomorrow going to suck


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm thinking it's a great time to clean out the garage!!  I have all kinds of shit I don't need or want. *This market won't last forever!*


Damn first thought that came to mind!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man my hands are still vibrating from the chain saw O tomorrow going to suck


No sad faces at least I 'll know why and I feel better when I can get stuff done


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

Just inhaled this.... 



Now need chocolate!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No sad faces at least I 'll know why and I feel better when I can get stuff done


I'm the same way...It kills me doing projects but that's what I like to do. I just have to start doing more things that don't involve labor. 
We have a new gym in town with a few pools, and they have all kinds of programs. It's run by a hospital...I was thinking about it! But I am thinking of chocolate more!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm the same way...It kills me doing projects but that's what I like to do. I just have to start doing more things that don't involve labor.
> We have a new gym in town with a few pools, and they have all kinds of programs. It's run by a hospital...I was thinking about it! But I am thinking of chocolate more!


Pool therapy is excellent hopefully they don't have too much chlorine in the water I broke out in hives it was like in 10 minutes the pool was at the YMCA so they need it but holy hell I don't know how people swim in it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm the same way...It kills me doing projects but that's what I like to do. I just have to start doing more things that don't involve labor.
> We have a new gym in town with a few pools, and they have all kinds of programs. It's run by a hospital...I was thinking about it! But I am thinking of chocolate more!


Just went looking for chocolate no luck even the s'mores stash is gone but we did find got to restock for the weekend the grandkids are coming over to spend the night got to have s'mores yuppers


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fire system tester was here, asked to use the washroom then left a big shit stain in my toilet!


I’d be running a black light over that washroom! He probably rubbed one out you can’t trust the shit stainer’s.

Next time a tradie asks to use the shitter (a classy Oz term for toilet) and you say yes, let them know right before they close the door that it’s not a Skid Row concert, leave it the way you found it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Morning





80° and sunny today. Happy Friday!

Any plans?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Staying dry


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Staying dry View attachment 5163747


Doesn't look easy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Good morning 
Had best birthday ever. I’m still reeeally high.
Wife didn’t get a bday cake so I’ll get my own today.
The deer came out and you can see very well with the telescope.
I got a tattoo from my brother. He asked me for fifty cents and came back with a tattoo while picking up Chinese lunch lol I put it on my hand.
Japanese dinner was ahhhhhh.
I think he and I smoked an once and dabbed quite a bit 

Happy Friday Tribe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Doesn't look easy.


It's supposed to clear out later on this afternoon so there that and we need the rain


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Had best birthday ever. I’m still reeeally high.
> Wife didn’t get a bday cake so I’ll get my own today.
> The deer came out and you can see very well with the telescope.
> ...


Yes but we need to know who won the wheelchair jumping contest lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> I’d be running a black light over that washroom! He probably rubbed one out you can’t trust the shit stainer’s.
> 
> Next time a tradie asks to use the shitter (a classy Oz term for toilet) and you say yes, let them know right before they close the door that it’s not a Skid Row concert, leave it the way you found it.


LOL. Welcome back Dusty, we missed you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t kill any wildlife today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but we need to know who won the wheelchair jumping contest lol


I tore up the yard with it! Major tires and badass shocks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don’t kill any wildlife today.


The fart might have......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

I need mudflaps on it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

He almost knocked over the big tv! We made such a mess.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He almost knocked over the big tv! We made such a mess.


Sounds like a blast so glad you had a great day you deserved it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like a blast so glad you had a great day you deserved it


Thank you


----------



## solakani (Jul 15, 2022)

It's time!!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don’t kill any wildlife today.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

TGIF.

Another doctor appt. this morning....This is the follow up to the CT scan for my limited ROM hip. Lets see what bs they have today! 

It's going to be a gorgeous weekend. The housemate is gone all weekend. I think I am going to do some transplanting over the weekend and I want to hit the fair....For some good junk food. Caramel apple, cotton candy, pie, sausage and onions, funnel cake. Yes sir, one of each...lol, kidding, unless I do some dabs 1st!!

I started making a list last night. I am going to clear some more crap from my garage! I have an extra riding mower and all kinds of duplicate tools that are no longer needed. Plus I need to make room if I am going to put an insulated ceiling and a woodstove out there!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The fart might have......





Paul Drake said:


> I need mudflaps on it!


This kind of adjacency is just not needed!

Good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5163802


Is this a Canadian Walmart?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Excuse the swollen everything


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Is this a Canadian Walmart?


All the stuff for sale looks, uh, culturally American.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> All the stuff for sale looks, uh, culturally American.


From the’80s


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> From the’80s


The most American decade.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

I see a donkey and a seal.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5163810
> 
> Mornin.


LIGHT BULB
Use gators to clear mine fields.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see a donkey and a seal.
> 
> View attachment 5163809
> 
> View attachment 5163808


I’m empty brained, I don’t see a fish or a mermaid.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Oh yeah we did lemon tek penis envy shrooms too, I forgot.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The fart might have......


Keep this up and @Laughing Grass won't let you use her toilet either!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see a donkey and a seal.
> 
> View attachment 5163809
> 
> View attachment 5163808


Penguin and seal


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> LIGHT BULB
> Use gators to clear mine fields.


That's a great idea. Don't even have to train them to alert.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Good morning, I woke up late and found my veg room turned off LOL lost a cord, surge protector and a timer. I know what I'm doing today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's a great idea. Don't even have to train them to alert.


Just have the coolers ready for that tail chunk.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I woke up late and found my veg room turned off LOL lost some a cord, surge protector and a timer. I know what I'm doing today.


You still run HID, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Had best birthday ever. I’m still reeeally high.
> *Wife didn’t get a bday cake so I’ll get my own today.*
> The deer came out and you can see very well with the telescope.
> ...


Apparently she still likes you enough not to want to poison you (yet). I'd step away from that cake


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You still run HID, right?


Some, I switched my veg room over to LED and seedlings are on T5. We had cumulonimbus through here yesterday. 

PS I took two gummies (in the interest of science) and next thing I knew it was 6 am LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently she still likes you enough not to want to poison you (yet). I'd step away from that cake


She got my delicious looking free chocolate cake. I want the gluten free cake from Publix , about 2 miles away.

Trust me I know what not to eat by now. It’s just surprise gluten that gets me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She got my delicious looking free chocolate cake. I want the gluten free cake from Publix , about 2 miles away.
> 
> Trust me I know what not to eat by now. It’s just surprise gluten that gets me.


And we already talked about that’s the cake I could get. Don’t defend the Wino


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Lava lamp


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

C2G, why laughing at celiac?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Lava lamp View attachment 5163844


That's not a lava lamp.







That's a lava lamp.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Don’t defend a spouse who can’t drive 2 miles to get a birthday cake.
My brother was shocked honestly. He kept volunteering to go get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She got my delicious looking free chocolate cake. I want the gluten free cake from Publix , about 2 miles away.
> 
> Trust me I know what not to eat by now. It’s just surprise gluten that gets me.


I wasn't laughing at celiac hun I was laughing at your statement


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not a lava lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a round lava lamp. I’m buying myself one. There are some with jelly fish lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I thought it was a round lava lamp. I’m buying myself one. There are some with jelly fish lol


Galaxy lamps are cool too. I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t defend a spouse who can’t drive 2 miles to get a birthday cake.
> My brother was shocked honestly. He kept volunteering to go get it.


Who defended your spouse?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Some, I switched my veg room over to LED and seedlings are on T5. We had cumulonimbus through here yesterday.


I still use a t5 fixture but I bought led replacement tubes for it 5 years ago. You have to bypass the ballast but no more constant tube replacement.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

Try some of my cannabutter, you'll see all wild lights you desire. 
#psychedelicannabutter


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who defended your spouse?



Nevermind


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Lunch


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I still use a t5 fixture but I bought led replacement tubes for it 5 years ago. You have to bypass the ballast but no more constant tube replacement.


My 48" 12 light T5 HO fixture went through lights like popcorn, ballasts too LOL. I need to take it to Goodwill. My little 24" 2 light T5 HO hasn't used up 1 bulb and she's a decade old! I figured I'd pick up a low powered LED when she finally rides to Valhalla.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 5163853


I'm considering this, subbing zucchini and asparagus which my husband would get with his steak dinner LOL


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

Woke up, got baked. Had to get new tires since wife got stuck, AAA, Blah blah. 
Tire place, rhymes with Tire Whorehouse. My old friend, we share a babymomma, lives the dream working there. $400 bucks later, and


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Woke up, got baked. Had to get new tires since wife got stuck, AAA, Blah blah.
> Tire place, rhymes with Tire Whorehouse. My old friend, we share a babymomma, lives the dream working there. $400 bucks later, and


Not bad.....that's like one tire.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Woke up, got baked. Had to get new tires since wife got stuck, AAA, Blah blah.
> Tire place, rhymes with Tire Whorehouse. My old friend, we share a babymomma, lives the dream working there. $400 bucks later, and


Nice


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5163852
> Nevermind


Oh you mean me! Sorry, just trying to keep you from having another occult celiac flare. They hurt.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not bad.....that's like one tire.


Was 2 Goodyear all seasons, fambily discount.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 5163853


I'd eat that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm considering this, subbing zucchini and asparagus which my husband would get with his steak dinner LOL
> View attachment 5163854


That too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd eat that!


Better not be sneaking around my garden


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Better not be sneaking around my garden


Are you threatening to kill me?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you threatening to kill me?
> 
> View attachment 5163858


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5163863


Looks like one of Beyonce's backup dancers.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> LIGHT BULB
> Use gators to clear mine fields.


Or Gophers


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like one of Beyonce's backup dancers.


I'd eat that


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

I decided to have hot dogs on the grill for lunch...I bought some good quality ones. Open them up, they are skinny as hell. I look at the package. They are now 12 oz. instead of 16 oz. like they use to be, so 25% smaller. WTF, I know that an old trick but damned these are some skinny hot dogs! 

Doctor has no clue what is causing my pain. Come back in 6 months is what he said. Well that was the PA...I am honored with seeing the actual doctor in January.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like one of Beyonce's backup dancers.


Maybe Beyonce gets inspiration from the rapping raccoon.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

Raccoons have these creepy opposable thumbs that gives them human like hands. Ergggggg


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I decided to have hot dogs on the grill for lunch...I bought some good quality ones. Open them up, they are skinny as hell. I look at the package. They are now 12 oz. instead of 16 oz. like they use to be, so 25% smaller. WTF, I know that an old trick but damned these are some skinny hot dogs!
> 
> Doctor has no clue what is causing my pain. Come back in 6 months is what he said. Well that was the PA...I am honored with seeing the actual doctor in January.


Shrinkflation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> Maybe Beyonce gets inspiration from the rapping raccoon.


Want!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

Ok are we doing this well hell yes we are lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

All right here we go T-Rex syndrome and my boobies hurt all right I'm done whining on here anyways my wife will have to deal with the rest lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> my boobies hurt


Clamps are too tight...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All right here we go T-Rex syndrome and my boobies hurt all right I'm done whining on here anyways my wife will have to deal with the rest lol


Um....what?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Clamps are too tight...


Maybe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Um....what?


Did too much yesterday and I'm whining about it in my own special way


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok are we doing this View attachment 5163897well hell yes we are lol


No way, sweet bowl!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> No way, sweet bowl!
> View attachment 5163917


At one time mine was all one color like that until I froze it the first time and it looks like this now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> No way, sweet bowl!
> View attachment 5163917


But now the real question are glass pieces cursed at your house too???lol


----------



## solakani (Jul 15, 2022)

wedding pie live rosin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

solakani said:


> wedding pie live rosin
> View attachment 5163919


Is the flavor on point with it being in a cartridge never had it in a cartridge before


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But now the real question are glass pieces cursed at your house too???lol


More a matter of, eh, I forget the wore. Do a Lotta stuff outside, boating fishing, camping, glass just lost its luster. These dint break. And, if I don't finish a bowl, I pull the glass out, turn the pipe over and put the glass in upside down, saves the weed for next time.


----------



## solakani (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the flavor on point with it being in a cartridge never had it in a cartridge before


Very peppery at 2.5v. kind of thick. needs more power. try 3.0v for better draw and better hit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> More a matter of, eh, I forget the wore. Do a Lotta stuff outside, boating fishing, camping, glass just lost its luster. These dint break. And, if I don't finish a bowl, I pull the glass out, turn the pipe over and put the glass in upside down, saves the weed for next time.


Thanks for that I never thought about doing that before


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

solakani said:


> Very peppery at 2.5v. kind of thick. needs more power. try 3.0v for better draw and better hit.


Have you tried to wax or butter resin live sugar thing that they call live resin I was wondering how it compared to the cartridge but thanks for the information been thinking about getting some for the wife


----------



## solakani (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you tried to wax or butter resin live sugar thing that they call live resin I was wondering how it compared to the cartridge but thanks for the information been thinking about getting some for the wife


IDK just got a pen for 710 to try. very stealth and portable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

solakani said:


> IDK just got a pen for 710 to try. very stealth and portable.


Well thanks anyways and have a great day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

Vape break....Moving soil and filling bags....ugh!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

Sugar


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> SugarView attachment 5163975View attachment 5163977


Is it me or are these pistils looking almost ready?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

Fuck yea!


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Is it me or are these pistils looking almost ready?


Close I think, it looks like the trichomes are all milky from what I can see and not any amber. There are a couple new pistils still also.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck yea!
> 
> View attachment 5164028


You're welcome...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> You're welcome...lol.


Shipping was only 45 days lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> SugarView attachment 5163975View attachment 5163977


The bottom pic you can see way better.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> The bottom pic you can see way better.


Give it 2 weeks. Nice sugar


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm a little bummed I didn't put any plants outdoors this year. It's been perfect growing weather. It was so wet last year everything turned to mold. But one less thing to deal with and worry about I. 

Well I am ready to transplant, but I think I'll save that part for tomorrow. 

Thinking about hitting the fair....I wish I had some kids to take to fill up with sugar and put on rides til they puke. Always makes it more fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

Today is like Christmas!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is like Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5164089


Do you have your first meal planned? If so, what's it going to be?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have your first meal planned? If so, what's it going to be?


It’s been a long time since I’ve had pulled pork!
That’s the plan right now


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve had pulled pork!
> That’s the plan right now


Yum, can't go wrong with pork.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve had pulled pork!
> That’s the plan right now


Let's see that pulled pork!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let's see that pulled pork!


You’re so competitive!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

Bong time and look at that it's not glass for some unknown reason


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bong time and look at that it's not glass for some unknown reason View attachment 5164116


ROLFMAO Why!! I just wonder why?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ROLFMAO Why!! I just wonder why?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5164118


So do we all, sweetie. You don't have a duputreyns contracture which is always good news.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’re so competitive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Competitive girl says what?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

I was mesmerized by burritos in the food thread, and hit the grocery and made some! I will be eating burritos all weekend, which works for me!! And damned they were good....I don't even want desert.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was mesmerized by burritos in the food thread, and hit the grocery and made some! I will be eating burritos all weekend, which works for me!! And damned they were good....I don't even want desert.



If you ever run across these try them, 'nuff said.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck yea!


First day on the job.


1st anniversary.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5164131
> If you ever run across these try them, 'nuff said.


Mas suaves que nunca.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

I get to go to a birthday party today for a very special Brooklyn that's turning 6 years old today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Man I cannot believe it's already been a year since they've come to my son and daughter-in-law's house well in 4 days it'll be a year


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2022)

Good morning! I think I need another hour to gather my wits.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! I think I need another hour to gather my wits.


Or maybe


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t defend a spouse who can’t drive 2 miles to get a birthday cake.
> My brother was shocked honestly. He kept volunteering to go get it.


And she forgot to get a birthday card. Ooops I think her bday is coming up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And she forgot to get a birthday card. Ooops I think her bday is coming up.


You think hmmm yuppers and a very special coffee to you


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You think hmmm yuppers and a very special coffee to you


Yeah I asked did I miss a bday card from her and she said she forgot.
How long you been married?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyway to take a screenshot during a movie?


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 16, 2022)

What up happy sat morning! New to fourm started on dyi moved me to plant room setup. But I think I have found my new starting point. Here with my people. Is everybody ready fire in the hole? Together in ten? Counting down now.8:40.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

Morning 


80° again......

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah I asked did I miss a bday card from her and she said she forgot.
> How long you been married?


25 years


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Mas suaves que nunca.


Softer than ever


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Softer than ever


I thought you considered those "wraps"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Naturalbeast000 said:


> What up happy sat morning! New to fourm started on dyi moved me to plant room setup. But I think I have found my new starting point. Here with my people. Is everybody ready fire in the hole? Together in ten? Counting down now.8:40.


Welcome to the party


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

lol penis. https://www.zmescience.com/science/titan-penis-flower-blooms-in-one-of-the-oldest-botanical-gardens-in-the-world/amp/


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you considered those "wraps"


They are traditional for burritos.


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 16, 2022)

Fire on


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Naturalbeast000 said:


> What up happy sat morning! New to fourm started on dyi moved me to plant room setup. But I think I have found my new starting point. Here with my people. Is everybody ready fire in the hole? Together in ten? Counting down now.8:40.


Welcome to the coolest thread around


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Softer than ever


I think I've seen that brand. I'll look for them


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 16, 2022)

Awesome  thanks for the welcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! I think I need another hour to gather my wits.


I'm re-tracing my steps to see if I can find where I left them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2022)

Okay. Caffeinated and high. 3g became 2.5g. Yesterday I infused 30g of used pucks into 1.5 cups of oil. Going to make chocolate balls later. After


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Formula 1 racing cars electrified now that could be scary lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay. Caffeinated and high. 3g became 2.5g. Yesterday I infused 30g of used pucks into 1.5 cups of oil. Going to make chocolate balls later. After  View attachment 5164249


Fine and I'll raised you peanut butter cookies and


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm re-tracing my steps to see if I can find where I left them.


Sister I’m not mad at you or anyone else here. I’m sorry that anyone thought I was.
Dudes I ASKED for that dab straw cause she was stopping for her tobacco.
I had the best day with my brother but she was just ‘there’.
So there you have it.
Ramp might get finished today and I think I’m going to binge watch something. I want to watch Lost again but I’m not paying for it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Formula 1 racing cars electrified now that could be scary lol


Niki Lauda would approve. Maybe.


----------



## solakani (Jul 16, 2022)

Breakfast of champions... fruity pebbles


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

I love formula racing and also motorcycle.
TT Isle of Wight is some serious excitement!
I remember telling my grandpa, when I was little, that I wanted to be a race car driver. He said over my dead body!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Nope nope just heard the damn things on Good Morning America and hell no I couldn't deal with the noise


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love formula racing and also motorcycle.
> TT Isle of Wight is some serious excitement!
> I remember telling my grandpa, when I was little, that I wanted to be a race car driver. He said over my dead body!


He might have been on to something there look at you front yard lol lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nope just heard the damn things on Good Morning America and hell no I couldn't deal with the noise


But we do wonder how fast they are and are they all wheel drive that might be fun


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Damn I want another burrito already, and it's 9:30 am  I'll wait!

I got instantly pissed off before I was out of bed today. The guy who was supposed to pick up my motorcycle texted early and said he changed his mind. That's what I get for being a nice guy and holding it for 2 days without a deposit. What a jerk, but at least he called I suppose.

No worries though, I have buyer number 3 coming from Buffalo, NY today to buy it.

Transplanting on the agenda this morning....Gotta work up a burrito appetite!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Anybody watching shark week aka month?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn I want another burrito already, and it's 9:30 am  I'll wait!
> 
> I got instantly pissed off before I was out of bed today. The guy who was supposed to pick up my motorcycle texted early and said he changed his mind. That's what I get for being a nice guy and holding it for 2 days without a deposit. What a jerk, but at least he called I suppose.
> 
> ...


No good deed goes unpunished. CL is mostly flakes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

One Sister-in-law lives over there…


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anybody watching shark week aka month?


I had a friend that had the most irrational fear of sharks. So much so, shark week would put him on edge for the entire month.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’re so competitive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Binging on sharks today I guess. Smoked a purple punch doob and fixn to dab some runtz.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *Sister I’m not mad at you* or anyone else here. I’m sorry that anyone thought I was.
> Dudes I ASKED for that dab straw cause she was stopping for her tobacco.
> I had the best day with my brother but she was just ‘there’.
> So there you have it.
> ...


I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn I want another burrito already, and it's 9:30 am  I'll wait!
> 
> I got instantly pissed off before I was out of bed today. The guy who was supposed to pick up my motorcycle texted early and said he changed his mind. That's what I get for being a nice guy and holding it for 2 days without a deposit. What a jerk, but at least he called I suppose.
> 
> ...


My FAU blower died. So it's up into the attic NOW to diagnose it. Apparently I will accomplish something today.

Why would the architects think housing the FAU and heater in the attic in the Mojave was a sterling design


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My FAU blower died. So it's up into the attic NOW to diagnose it. Apparently I will accomplish something today.
> 
> Why would the architects think housing the FAU and heater in the attic in the Mojave was a sterling design


That sounds like a split system, which can be less expensive to work on, hopefully for your sake. But yeah, you're right, a mechanical room goes a long way.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FAU blower


?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> ?


Forced Air Unit. 



Justin-case said:


> That sounds like a split system, which can be less expensive to work on, hopefully for your sake. But yeah, you're right, a mechanical room goes a long way.


Bingo we have a winner! That's exactly what this is. I'm currently praying to St. Capacitor.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2022)

Naturalbeast000 said:


> What up happy sat morning! New to fourm started on dyi moved me to plant room setup. But I think I have found my new starting point. Here with my people. Is everybody ready fire in the hole? Together in ten? Counting down now.8:40.


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 16, 2022)

Thank you it's good to be here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Naturalbeast000 said:


> Thank you it's good to be here.


Hope you dab…


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ohh I do I do


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Forgot to tell you my _________ mother sent me two cards in one envelope yesterday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 16, 2022)

Naturalbeast000 said:


> Ohh I do I doView attachment 5164342


What strain you have there? I’m killing a gram of runtz.


Guy is here finishing my ramp and he’s driving us nuts lol.
Oh shit he may be done!!!


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 16, 2022)

Last was mandarin kush but I like runtz


----------



## DCcan (Jul 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guy is here finishing my ramp and he’s driving us nuts lol.
> Oh shit he may be done!!!


This is the most suspenseful episode, wondering if he makes it to his truck!
Sounds like he's making a break for it, get the shovel!


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DarkWeb do you ever use your Pax 3? My order fell though with the Crafty plus. Those idiots at storz and Bickel were so annoying . They canceled my order because I wanted to add something and the way they market their accessories was so ridiculous I gave up. So was thinking the Pax 3 looks good.


Did you ever get your Pax? I'm looking to get an upgrade, I have a Pax ver1 but it's not that great. Have always thought a Crafty or Mighty would be nice. Didn't know if there was anything new tech wise on the market.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Neither my husband's or my Fluke meters measure MicroFarads of course  So my husband got a new meter for his birthday.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Transplanting is done, and the buyer is en route to pay for the Honda....and THEN I can get high! Burritos have been consumed.

I have been dealing with cranky people all day on a real estate deal that closed weeks ago...Sooooo ridiculous, and petty, but karma did not let me down!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Transplanting is done, and the buyer is en route to pay for the Honda....and THEN I can get high! Burritos have been consumed.
> 
> I have been dealing with cranky people all day on a real estate deal that closed weeks ago...Sooooo ridiculous, and petty, but karma did not let me down!!


I'm right behind you  My capacitor was bulging, didn't even need a MFD meter as soon as I get all the shit I hauled into the attic put away I'm dabbing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Naturalbeast000 said:


> Last was mandarin kush but I like runtz


Just finished up an 8th of Mandarin cookies lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> This is the most suspenseful episode, wondering if he makes it to his truck!
> Sounds like he's making a break for it, get the shovel!


My money's on the pet gator in the back pond he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm right behind you  My capacitor was bulging, didn't even need a MFD meter as soon as I get all the shit I hauled into the attic put away I'm dabbing.


Sounds like a awesome plan okay back to the granddaughter's birthday party had to come back and let Odin out they have a female boxer just not a good thing nothing bad but just had we don't want Great Dane and boxer puppies y'all be good to each other


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm wondering if the magnets would stick to the w/c. Where is @JustRolling he's the pro we need to answer these important issues!! Good morning


Ha … my wife just put on up and it’s a pain in the ass but it’s possible to do. I haven’t had any magnets stick my chair .

checked on the plants earlier and my only Honey Bee and one of the three Meltdown from or own @BobBitchen looks too be growing nanners . Also one purple punch .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm right behind you  My capacitor was bulging, didn't even need a MFD meter as soon as I get all the shit I hauled into the attic put away I'm dabbing.


Nobody likes a bulging capacitor


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Third time was the charm....The Honda is sold, paid in full and he is picking it up next Friday or Saturday...No truck. He asked me to deliver it, to Buffalo. That's 3.5 hours away, each way....Not a chance!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Ha … my wife just put on up and it’s a pain in the ass but it’s possible to do. I haven’t had any magnets stick my chair .
> 
> checked on the plants earlier and my only Honey Bee and one of the three Meltdown from or own @BobBitchen looks too be growing nanners .View attachment 5164421 Also one purple punch .
> View attachment 5164423View attachment 5164422


I was going to say check your timer since a bunch are doing it, but it looks like they are outdoors. Them do look like nanners. I have not had that issue with Bobs seeds (knock on wood) ! Hope you get it sorted out, they look healthy!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was going to say check your timer since a bunch are doing it, but it looks like they are outdoors. Them do look like nanners. I have not had that issue with Bobs seeds (knock on wood) ! Hope you get it sorted out, they look healthy!


I don't see any nanners just healthy looking boy parts. I think he has a robust male. I've got 6 of them upstairs right now pollening up my room. FYI I'm hot and exhausted so I could be missing it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't see any nanners just healthy looking boy parts. I think he has a robust male. I've got 6 of them upstairs right now pollening up my room. FYI I'm hot and exhausted so I could be missing it.


Yeah, looks like a male. Maybe he can separate them and pollinate a little.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

Nom nom nom....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Yep, you guys are right, and I am stoned!  And I misread, and thought it was more than 2. I know some of Bobs seeds are regular seeds. I had some from him that I thought were regular, and I got all females. I thought I hit it lucky, and then he told me they were feminized.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nom nom nom....
> View attachment 5164438


Yum....What is that in the foil though??


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yum....What is that in the foil though??


Chick peas.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Chick peas.


I have never had them....As I said before, I have led a sheltered "food" life.  

I still haven't made it to the fair....Fireworks tonight. Maybe....I always go and then it's like, why did I come.


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't see any nanners just healthy looking boy parts. I think he has a robust male. I've got 6 of them upstairs right now pollening up my room. FYI I'm hot and exhausted so I could be missing it.


I’m probably using the word nanners wrong but I’m seeing boy parts 

They weren’t feminized so that the chance you take . I pulled the other Honeybee 2 weeks ago when I seen it had boy parts , so I thought I was in the clear with Bobs strains as those all sprouted around the same time. @DarkWeb you read my mind . Now I’m thinking maybe I could cross breed them . I have the purple punch and strawberry cough too . What to do ?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5164118


Holy shit I have the same ring too?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I’m probably using the word nanners wrong but I’m seeing boy parts
> 
> They weren’t feminized so that the chance you take . I pulled the other Honeybee 2 weeks ago when I seen it had boy parts , so I thought I was in the clear with Bobs strains as those all sprouted around the same time. @DarkWeb you read my mind . Now I’m thinking maybe I could cross breed them . I have the purple punch and strawberry cough too . What to do ?


It's fun and addictive.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 16, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Holy shit I have the same ring too?


No, slightly different.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

Wow these are good  


I can totally see a smoked hummus. These are really good


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 16, 2022)

Time check RIU !!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm not making hummus this time.......damn these are awesome. Definitely gonna make these many more times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

That was a hit......I'm told I need to put more on now lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

I smell cotton candy  cruising on the e-bike


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

Hehe


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe
> View attachment 5164523


Now what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Now what?


I don't know


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you ever get your Pax? I'm looking to get an upgrade, I have a Pax ver1 but it's not that great. Have always thought a Crafty or Mighty would be nice. Didn't know if there was anything new tech wise on the market.


Nah. I got the Crafty plus. I will
Sell it to you for $150. It’s only like 2 months old.
Lol, I just saw your post to the other guy. I had the same issue with those idiots at the store. Have a lot of the accessories as well that I ended up ordering a n duplicate because they are such idiots there. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe
> View attachment 5164523


Round #2?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Holy shit I have the same ring too?





PioneerValleyOG said:


> No, slightly different.


 it is a spinner ring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5164599View attachment 5164600View attachment 5164601


Surprisingly 

I would eat that!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Surprisingly
> 
> I would eat that!


But you wouldn't even TRY my liver!! I'm crushed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5164599View attachment 5164600View attachment 5164601


Rock on I'd eat that


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rock on I'd eat that


Get in line!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Get in line!


I never could follow the rules very well


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> But you wouldn't even TRY my liver!! I'm crushed


Nothing personal. I just have distinguishing taste buds.


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Get in line!





Jeffislovinlife said:


> I never could follow the rules very well




Let us compromise.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Let us compromise.
> 
> View attachment 5164624


 glitch in The Matrix that red color turns blue


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> it is a spinner ringView attachment 5164594


I have one of those spinner rings too....Or I use too....Haven't worn a ring in sooo long.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5164599View attachment 5164600View attachment 5164601


Damn you! Now I might need a midnight burrito!

That looks really good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5164599View attachment 5164600View attachment 5164601


I'd eat that


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Good morning, another warm one. Heading out to the street.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> This is the most suspenseful episode, wondering if he makes it to his truck!
> Sounds like he's making a break for it, get the shovel!


lol right?! We played rough on it on my bday. We got the posts loosened up.

Dickwad saw this and put concrete in the post holes, like I asked him to do in the beginning.

Wrote him a check.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 17, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol right?! We played rough on it on my bday. We got the posts loosened up.
> 
> Dickwad saw this and put concrete in the post holes, like I asked him to do in the beginning.
> 
> Wrote him a check.


Poor poor boots we'll have to go hungry again lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Morning 


82° later and the humidity has come up. Probably put the ac in the window 


What's on your Sunday plate? 

I gotta check the kitchen sink drain.......it backed up last night and drano didn't work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

7hrs of Emmanuel labor vurses two and a half hours of playing with grandkids at a birthday party I'm so sore today where is my chainsaw lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5164751
> 
> 82° later and the humidity has come up. Probably put the ac in the window
> ...


That sucks about the drain. It was 84 when I walked we are looking at another 117 or so today LOL. You know you've hit summer when they only give you the weather readings from the shaded and air conditioned stations.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That sucks about the drain. It was 84 when I walked we are looking at another 117 or so today LOL. You know you've hit summer when they only give you the weather readings from the shaded and air conditioned stations.


That's why I'll deal with -20° for a few days lol screw the heat


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I'll deal with *-20°* for a few days lol screw the heat




Pick your poison


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5164787I'd eat that
> 
> Pick your poison


 I'd eat that


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5164751
> 
> 82° later and the humidity has come up. Probably put the ac in the window
> ...


If the clog isnt easily accessed in the trap. Try some real drano, I think it's the two part stuff. But only if you have plastic drains. That stuff will eat right through old metal drain lines.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 17, 2022)

I think I might go to the Y pool


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If the clog isnt easily accessed in the trap. Try some real drano, I think it's the two part stuff. But only if you have plastic drains. That stuff will eat right through old metal drain lines.


Ah, I'm just gonna snake it. I used a small snake to go through the P trap and it's still slow. I've had to do it before (probably 6-7 years ago).......the drain pipe has shitty pitch and needs to be changed. It was on my list of shit to do before all my basement crap. I totally forgot about it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

So my youngest son got me an early birthday present what an awesome kidAnd look at that he knows me lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, I'm just gonna snake it. I used a small snake to go through the P trap and it's still slow. I've had to do it before (probably 6-7 years ago).......the drain pipe has shitty pitch and needs to be changed. It was on my list of shit to do before all my basement crap. I totally forgot about it.


Funny how things like that pop back up to remind you.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, I'm just gonna snake it. I used a small snake to go through the P trap and it's still slow. I've had to do it before (probably 6-7 years ago).......the drain pipe has shitty pitch and needs to be changed. It was on my list of shit to do before all my basement crap. I totally forgot about it.


Probably grease buildup. I have gotten better about not pouring grease down the drain any more....I just pour it in a soup can and throw it away. I have a septic system and grease is sooo bad for them!!

Speaking of, the frying pan is warm and bacon is about to drop!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 17, 2022)

I’m going back to bed.
Can’t go to swim. She said dad told her to get straps and she has not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Probably grease buildup. I have gotten better about not pouring grease down the drain any more....I just pour it in a soup can and throw it away. I have a septic system and grease is sooo bad for them!!
> 
> Speaking of, the frying pan is warm and bacon is about to drop!!


I was thinking it was kids lol 

We always have a soup can next to the sink to pour the grease in. But the kids wash food down.......it's one of those "I think I'm talking to the wall" kinda things.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking it was kids lol
> 
> We always have a soup can next to the sink to pour the grease in. But the kids wash food down.......it's one of those "I think I'm talking to the wall" kinda things.


Or


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

I smelled sewer gas in my laundry room. I figured the trap in an unused sink had dried up. Ran some water in there and figured that would work for awhile. Nope. Finally saw a little water on the floor and realized that the trap was corroded and leaking. Not dealing with it. Might squirt some expanding foam in there. We'll be demoing the whole space in 2 years when we make a new kitchen and laundry. Old houses are so much fun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I smelled sewer gas in my laundry room. I figured the trap in an unused sink had dried up. Ran some water in there and figured that would work for awhile. Nope. Finally saw a little water on the floor and realized that the trap was corroded and leaking. Not dealing with it. Might squirt some expanding foam in there. We'll be demoing the whole space in 2 years when we make a new kitchen and laundry. Old houses are so much fun.View attachment 5164827View attachment 5164828


I feel for you what is old our house is a 1932 or 1938


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I feel for you what is old our house is a 1932 or 1938


My house is identifiable on a bird's-eye view map that was printed in 1868. The city was founded in 1856.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My house is identifiable on a bird's-eye view map that was printed in 1868. The city was founded in 1856.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My house is identifiable on a bird's-eye view map that was printed in 1868. The city was founded in 1856.


Has it been in the family the the whole time or are you recently how to put it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5164853


I don't know what it is but that reminds me of a map I seen of the Salem witch trials the house at the bottom of the hill from where the executions took place


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has it been in the family the the whole time or are you recently how to put it


No. I'm not from anywhere near here. There have been about 10 owners from what I can see. I've had it for 22 years. The previous owners lived here for 45 years.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No. I'm not from anywhere near here. There have been about 10 owners from what I can see. I've had it for 22 years. The previous owners lived here for 45 years.


Long-term project got it lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Long-term project got it lol


Old houses will get a grip on you. Like the Overlook Hotel.

I have found lots of things hidden in walls and ceilings over the years. This one of my favorites. Nobody writes letters anymore. This one is almost like a tweet. Mailing a 2 sentence letter to say you will write a letter later. So I think about the previous owners quite a bit. Their detritus feeds my weird imagination and I hope.they like what I've done to their home.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Old houses will get a grip on you. Like the Overlook Hotel.
> 
> I have found lots of things hidden in walls and ceilings over the years. This one of my favorites. Nobody writes letters anymore. This one is almost like a tweet. Mailing a 2 sentence letter to say you will write a letter later. So I think about the previous owners quite a bit. Their detritus feeds my weird imagination and I hope.they like what I've done to their home.View attachment 5164872


That is so cool


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

All my former rentals were built late 1800's early 1900s. They all originally had galvanized & lead plumbing, gas lights, cedar shake or slate roofs, and rarely was anything square or plumb...and they were built without a drop of insulation and old wooden single pane windows, and nob and tube wiring that was added once electricity became available, and the gas lights were removed. 

After decades of working on that old stuff I was thrilled to buy my current house with a poured concrete foundation and all copper plumbing....even the drain lines are copper. It was built around 1960 when quality materials were available and cheap. I think that was the best era for homes. No chipboard!! Lots of hardwood, but insulation hadn't really caught on much as fuel was still cheap. They used 1" faced insulation in the walls is all. 

Gotta go hit the drugstore! I am wishing I turned the AC on earlier...It is getting hot! Too late now, once the place heats up there is no cooling it down til night time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 17, 2022)

Cloudy
Wish I had my bank card. I need to get my state card. I’m down to 4 entourage carts and 3 grams of shatter left.
She’s snoring in the middle of the living room. Said she got up at 3. Which does suck but trazodone and gummies knock me out. And the new bed is terrific.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If the clog isnt easily accessed in the trap. Try some real drano, I think it's the two part stuff. But only if you have plastic drains. That stuff will eat right through old metal drain lines.


Ever use this? 



I think the clog was just out of reach from my snake. So I put a bottle of that in. It has never failed me. Seriously dangerous stuff.........concentrated Sulfuric acid  

But the drain is flowing great again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever use this?
> View attachment 5164899
> View attachment 5164898
> 
> ...


Another trick a professional plumber told me about was to run very hot water for a while, give it a couple minutes to drain out & then adding the acid. Supposedly helps it work much better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Another trick a professional plumber told me about was to run very hot water for a while, giving it a couple minutes to drain out & then adding the acid. Supposedly helps it work much better.


It says on the bottle not to use hot water.......but I remember the old timer that told me about this stuff to use it with the hot. I did use hot first then drained a bunch out through one of the clean-outs in the basement. Then I poured in the acid, let it sit for 20 minutes and rinsed with the cold. It drained. Then I filled the sink with hot water and drained twice.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

These are awesome too...I have 2 different sizes. I usually hook them up to a hot water. College kids are notorious for clogging drains, and toilets. I once pulled up a bunch of silverware from a toilet with a toilet snake. Apparently one of their friends didn't like them. Thank God I got the stuff out! 









Large Drain Cleaning Bladder


Amazing deals on this 4In-6In Drain Unclogger at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

Just inhaled the last burrito. That about worked out perfect. My housemate doesn't like them, and he has been gone all weekend. The quiet was nice! The burritos were even nicer. 

Should get another bike ride in...If I can pull away from this fan!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever use this?
> View attachment 5164899
> View attachment 5164898
> 
> ...


Great job! Not many things more gratifying than that. The stuff I used was called liquid fire, haha.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> These are awesome too...I have 2 different sizes. I usually hook them up to a hot water. College kids are notorious for clogging drains, and toilets. I once pulled up a bunch of silverware from a toilet with a toilet snake. Apparently one of their friends didn't like them. Thank God I got the stuff out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What assholes! 

I've seen those but never used one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Great job! Not many things more gratifying than that. The stuff I used was called liquid fire, haha.


Old Ron......he was the guy that told me. LOL he'd yell at you all the time because he couldn't hear......even with his hearing aids. He'd always start with "You know what you need" Long gone but one hell of a character. I've heard of liquid fire.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> These are awesome too...I have 2 different sizes. I usually hook them up to a hot water. College kids are notorious for clogging drains, and toilets. I once pulled up a bunch of silverware from a toilet with a toilet snake. Apparently one of their friends didn't like them. Thank God I got the stuff out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad had a toilet that kept clogging on them. Finally replaced it, said he broke open the old one and found a toothbrush stuck in the p-trap.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What assholes!
> 
> I've seen those but never used one.


All my basement drains were filled with dirt washing in through the stone foundation for decades (no gutters and bad grading). The butt plug worked miracles.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What assholes!
> 
> I've seen those but never used one.


I've got one and love it. It's great for clearing leaves in the pool lines and patio drains too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> All my basement drains were filled with dirt washing in through the stone foundation for decades (no gutters and bad grading). The butt plug worked miracles.


Well now that you mention it, it does resemble...


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Well now that you mention it, it does resemble...


How do you... Nevermind.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> How do you... Nevermind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

My tomato plants are taller than me now. Coast of Maine soil lightened up with perlite in 7 gal pots. Just water. The first tomatoes are any day now


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Peppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Peppers
> View attachment 5165035
> View attachment 5165036
> View attachment 5165037


Yes please how did you know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

And now dessert


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Peppers
> View attachment 5165035
> View attachment 5165036
> View attachment 5165037


Your tomatoes are looking better than mine! I have been slacking on the water and it's been dry! Mine are about 5' tall and loaded with small tomatoes, but nothing near ready. I think they are beefsteak ,,,AND I keep forgetting to hit the farmers market, so I have not had a real tomatoes yet tis year. It won't be long though. Roadside stands will be popping up soon...Probably $5 a pound, but whatever. A good tomato is as hard to grow as a good bud the way I see it!

OK, gonna hit the bike before dinner and 60 Minutes...Just got sweet corn and strawberries at the grocery store. THEY don't even have real tomato's yet!! And the corn is from someplace else...Florida or Georgia maybe....but been pretty good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Your tomatoes are looking better than mine! I have been slacking on the water and it's been dry! Mine are about 5' tall and loaded with small tomatoes, but nothing near ready. I think they are beefsteak ,,,AND I keep forgetting to hit the farmers market, so I have not had a real tomatoes yet tis year. It won't be long though. Roadside stands will be popping up soon...Probably $5 a pound, but whatever. A good tomato is as hard to grow as a good bud the way I see it!
> 
> OK, gonna hit the bike before dinner and 60 Minutes...Just got sweet corn and strawberries at the grocery store. THEY don't even have real tomato's yet!! And the corn is from someplace else...Florida or Georgia maybe....but been pretty good.


Just enough time for you to wait a minute is that fair is still in town kick that e-bike in high gear get over there and get me an elephant ear with extra powdered sugar


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Trying to decide what to make with my oil. My husband asked for Oatmeal cookies. I didn't think I could because I extracted with oil and not butter but he asked for me to make the dosage for 4 cookies which means I only need a tablespoon of oil!

The cranberries and raisins are soaking in rum!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *Your tomatoes are looking better than mine! * I have been slacking on the water and it's been dry! Mine are about 5' tall and loaded with small tomatoes, but nothing near ready. I think they are beefsteak ,,,AND I keep forgetting to hit the farmers market, so I have not had a real tomatoes yet tis year. It won't be long though. Roadside stands will be popping up soon...Probably $5 a pound, but whatever. A good tomato is as hard to grow as a good bud the way I see it!
> 
> OK, gonna hit the bike before dinner and 60 Minutes...Just got sweet corn and strawberries at the grocery store. THEY don't even have real tomato's yet!! And the corn is from someplace else...Florida or Georgia maybe....but been pretty good.


Finally started to water my tomatoes correctly, now they are growing and looking terrific but they won't set fruit because it's too hot here LOL.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Finally started to water my tomatoes correctly, now they are growing and looking terrific but they won't set fruit because it's too hot here LOL.


Grow them indoors. Even if they set fruit they would cook on the vine in the summer temps you get.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Grow them indoors. Even if they set fruit they would cook on the vine in the summer temps you get.


My tables runneth over


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Grow them indoors. Even if they set fruit they would cook on the vine in the summer temps you get.


We are only a couple of degrees cooler here, the problem with the heat is the pollen dries up and doesn't set any new tomatoes, from what I have read.


----------



## solakani (Jul 17, 2022)

High Octane


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2022)

I made chicken and asparagus in 10 minutes… which was about eight and a half minute too long for the asparagus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wash the sheets day?


Know what’s better than clean sheets Thursday?

Clean straw Saturday


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Know what’s better than clean sheets Thursday?
> 
> Clean straw Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5165111


Oh man that first hit on a clean straw is yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man that first hit on a clean straw is yummy


I bought some fresh, clean live resin to christen it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought some fresh, clean live resin to christen it
> 
> View attachment 5165123


How's that taste? Looks good


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought some fresh, clean live resin to christen it
> 
> View attachment 5165123


What's GLTO?


I'll trade you four cookies for one dab.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5165140


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5165153


Did you bake the cookies in your car?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Did you bake the cookies in your car?


Of course, don't you?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just went looking for chocolate no luck even the s'mores stash is gone but we did find View attachment 5163641got to restock for the weekend the grandkids are coming over to spend the night got to have s'mores yuppers


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just enough time for you to wait a minute is that fair is still in town kick that e-bike in high gear get over there and get me an elephant ear with extra powdered sugar


I did drive by there again, but it ended last night....I never made it.

BUT you reminded me I have strawberry shortcake, and Cool Whip!! 

Oh my housemate just pulled in from his weekend slutfest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's that taste? Looks good


Taste is really good! Especially when I’m not tasting everything I’ve smoked for the last three months


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's GLTO?
> 
> View attachment 5165152
> I'll trade you four cookies for one dab.


Yes please!

Gelato


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5165140


Warm and humid here too this coming week....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Warm and humid here too this coming week....
> View attachment 5165171


Air conditioner and dehumidifiers are on full, will be until probably mid-October give or take. Then they'll get a short 2-3 month break, maybe. I want to move to the desert.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Air conditioner and dehumidifiers are on full, will be until probably mid-October give or take. Then they'll get a short 2-3 month break, maybe. I want to move to the desert.
> 
> View attachment 5165225


Ouch OUCH that just hurts


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch OUCH that just hurts



Yeah, with my arthritis my entire right shoulder and back have basically been about 65% mobility for the last month and a half once the storms started happening every day. Lifting my arm above chest height sends shots of pain all the way down my back into my legs. It's going to be a fun fall this year. I just hope I can get a crop out this year without mold. Going to flip to flower next week and really hope I'm not pissing more nutrients down the drain on plants I'll kill in 2 months. The spore counts this year have been off the charts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, with my arthritis my entire right shoulder and back have basically been about 65% mobility for the last month and a half once the storms started happening every day. Lifting my arm above chest height sends shots of pain all the way down my back into my legs. It's going to be a fun fall this year. I just hope I can get a crop out this year without mold. Going to flip to flower next week and really hope I'm not pissing more nutrients down the drain on plants I'll kill in 2 months. The spore counts this year have been off the charts.


Well damn that sucks big time and the best wishes to you and your family and the best of luck to you with all of your endeavor be looking forward to seeing you hit it out of the park


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2022)

Morning






It's not really super hot.........just so humid it's almost foggy  Thunderstorms later. 

Happy Monday. How's yours going?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No off leash park this morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No off leash park this morning
> 
> View attachment 5165312


How doesyour little guy deal with the rain? Odin is not a fan lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How doesyour little guy deal with the rain? Odin is not a fan lol


It's a big nope if so much as one raindrop touches him. I had to drag him out for a quick pee when I got up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No off leash park this morning
> 
> View attachment 5165312


How does he handle the disappointment? 



RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, with my arthritis my entire right shoulder and back have basically been about 65% mobility for the last month and a half once the storms started happening every day. Lifting my arm above chest height sends shots of pain all the way down my back into my legs. It's going to be a fun fall this year. I just hope I can get a crop out this year without mold. Going to flip to flower next week and really hope I'm not pissing more nutrients down the drain on plants I'll kill in 2 months. The spore counts this year have been off the charts.


I'm wishing you luck on staying PM free. My house was at 62% humidity yesterday and that is never my issue. Living in the Mojave Desert right about now my humidity is usually somewhere around 10%. So I'm with you and worried. Luckily mine is a seed crop, not worrying about smoke. I hope you feel better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a big nope if so much as one raindrop touches him. I had to drag him out for a quick pee when I got up.


Belly bands for rainy days!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a big nope if so much as one raindrop touches him. I had to drag him out for a quick pee when I got up.


Odin is not that bad but every piece of furniture becomes his rubbing pose when he gets back in lol


----------



## solakani (Jul 18, 2022)

Add my story to the mix from Sunday. I went to make a batch of fries for my poutine in the air fryer and end up shorting 2 rocker switches at the panel. Use extension cord until I get replacement parts. Another job in the job jar.

In the meanwhile... wake and bake and bake. That piece is 150mg but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

But let there be a flash of lightning or a loud bump of thunder and going outside is off the table lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Belly bands for rainy days!


I've tried umbrellas and doggy raincoats, as soon as he sees the rain he starts pulling to go home. He's kind of a wuss. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin is not that bad but every piece of furniture becomes his rubbing pose when he gets back in lol


That's after bathtime with mine!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Add my story to the mix from Sunday. I went to make a batch of fries for my poutine in the air fryer and end up shorting 2 rocker switches at the panel. Use extension cord until I get replacement parts. Another job in the job jar.
> 
> In the meanwhile... wake and bake and bake. That piece is 150mg but I could be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5165319


Oh that looks perfect!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice cool gentle rain here this morning...We needed it. My lawn is starting to brown up in spots.

Not much on the agenda here today....I am going to have to choose something from the chores list....Or not


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nice cool gentle rain here this morning...We needed it. My lawn is starting to brown up in spots.
> 
> Not much on the agenda here today....I am going to have to choose something from the chores list....Or not


Coffee and a dab just saying


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2022)

I watched an interesting video this morning. Not sure if I'd use this on consumable crops. 




Your thoughts?


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2022)

76 degrees @ 7:15, gonna be no joke hot today.
Mornin everyone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

Morning, how's everyone doing......finally i'm back....tested neg on Saturday and Sunday too.....still not feeling 100% but i'm here.....

woke up this morning to an 78F and with no wind.....we are gonna hit 102F this afternoon, glad i'm not up north they have an heat advisory out...temps in that region 107 to 109F.....this crap is relentless.....come on gulf bring daddy some rain.....

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups a comin

now to see if i can get this taco down........


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Belly bands for rainy days!


What’s that?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning, how's everyone doing......finally i'm back....tested neg on Saturday and Sunday too.....still not feeling 100% but i'm here.....
> 
> woke up this morning to an 78F and with no wind.....we are gonna hit 102F this afternoon, glad i'm not up north they have an heat advisory out...temps in that region 107 to 109F.....this crap is relentless.....come on gulf bring daddy some rain.....
> 
> ...


Glad you are gaining!! Keep forcing all the liquids down you can, is what they told me, to flush that crap out of your system. Took me 3 weeks to be undetectable so you are doing good!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that?
> 
> View attachment 5165399



View attachment 5165424


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Glad you are gaining!! Keep forcing all the liquids down you can, is what they told me, to flush that crap out of your system. Took me 3 weeks to be undetectable so you are doing good!!


eh i'm getting there, i brought 4 bottles of water with me today, so hopefully i'll clean my system out and get me back to hydrated....it's been a wild road with this stuff......


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5165423View attachment 5165424


Now that gives me a real boner.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2022)

I took advantage of it being cooler and made a tuna/mac salad...First of the season....Yum!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)

Sigh, coffee, baked, news. Time for my morning speedball and a good shit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 18, 2022)

Nap time. It’s just plain miserable out there.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 18, 2022)

It's going to be hotter than Satan's sneakers today. Walked the dog and walked 18 holes of golf. After my usual 2 pints I have to go prepare my wife's birthday dinner. She wants pork satay and cucumber salad. The usual, in other words lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 18, 2022)

Did you guys see that guy who stopped the Indiana shooter? wtg and I’m definitely getting a gun and carry it. 

“Florida Walmart” smh sounds like news in the making.

I’m a passivist but…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Now that gives me a real boner.


A quick test would you say that to her face?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A quick test would you say that to her face?


Yes


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A quick test would you say that to her face?


Depends on the face....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes


Ok you win I've got nothing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Depends on the face....


Nope Paul Drake took it out of me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm going back to packing my bowl and smoking it he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A quick test would you say that to her face?


Absolutely


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nap time. It’s just plain miserable out there.View attachment 5165468View attachment 5165467


It looked like the whole east coast was getting rain today...It's been light here, so far.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5165308


Mocha latte to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

Mocha Latte? heck i'm fixen to go to beer.........there are cold ones calling my name.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mocha latte to all may you have a great day and a better night
> 
> View attachment 5165553


The wifey is with you


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Mocha Latte? heck i'm fixen to go to beer.........there are cold ones calling my name.....


someone is feeling better!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> someone is feeling better!!


oh how could u tell...lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Damn Texas is melting hopefully the power grid will hold


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn Texas is melting hopefully the power grid will hold


me too, i just saw Dallas hit 109 or prolly higher......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

trust me we could use some rain, big time....come on gulf lets get this party started.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> trust me we could use some rain, big time....come on gulf lets get this party started.....


Okay heading out to get odin and I'll do a little rain dance on my way out


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It looked like the whole east coast was getting rain today...It's been light here, so far.


Went on a dumbass walk to the brook. Radar said clear for 45 mins. Been light rain, very, very light. Until I heard it, coming quick. Grabbed my pole and by the time I hit the bridge, it was nature, showing who sets the m'f'n clock 'round heah!
Soggy enough to strip down and towel off.
The Creme de la Chem branches are so heavy, they are sure to break off. Earlier in the light rain, they bent over like arches. Thought I saw a teensy tinsy bit of mold but I doubt it. I'm yanking her soon, especially if the branches snap.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainy weight


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 18, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Rainy weight


Big ol bug how'd I miss it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Big ol bug how'd I miss it?


Very carefully?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5165755
> View attachment 5165754View attachment 5165756


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5165758


I would pay untold sums to use that as my avatar!


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would pay untold sums to use that as my avatar!


Once upon a time animated gifs were supported. A software upgrade screwed that.

I liked the avatar someone had that was bouncing boobs.
It was not like this, although it was still mesmerising.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time animated gifs were supported. A software upgrade screwed that.
> 
> I liked the avatar someone had that was bouncing boobs.
> It was not like this, although it was still mesmerising.


$10 a month subscription, I’m in!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time animated gifs were supported. A software upgrade screwed that.
> 
> I liked the avatar someone had that was bouncing boobs.
> It was not like this, although it was still mesmerising.


I know who you mean. Widowmaker. Once a mod here. A ways back lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time animated gifs were supported. A software upgrade screwed that.
> 
> I liked the avatar someone had that was bouncing boobs.
> It was not like this, although it was still mesmerising.


I still miss chewberto


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I know who you mean. Widowmaker. Once a mod here. A ways back lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Well once again it is a.m. and I'm still awake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

And still in a holding pattern right now


----------



## DCcan (Jul 19, 2022)

Got a 1/4" of rain out of the passing storms yesterday, just enough to keep the grass alive.
We keep getting passing showers to rescue the grass, but nothing to help ground water. 
Supposed to stay in the low 90's till Sunday, and no rain any time soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2022)

Morning






Hot and humid today. Mid 80's and getting hotter the next few days 

Stay cool and hydrated......and don't forget the powder


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning @Steve French what have you been up to?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning!!

I am clicking the AC on in about 2 minutes!! Gonna be a hot one! All week!! 

I have a contractor coming at 10 am for my basement water proofing project...an exterior perimeter drain. A little worried he will want to see the inside of the basement, so I will shut everything down just before he gets here and lock the door on the flower room....Best I can do.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I am clicking the AC on in about 2 minutes!! Gonna be a hot one! All week!!
> 
> I have a contractor coming at 10 am for my basement water proofing project...an exterior perimeter drain. A little worried he will want to see the inside of the basement, so I will shut everything down just before he gets here and lock the door on the flower room....Best I can do.


Good morning & good luck


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 19, 2022)

Actual rain coming through. So it'll be hot AND steamy when it clears. Good morning!


----------



## solakani (Jul 19, 2022)

It's gas!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday

Finally sold a pilates table that we've had on fb marketplace for weeks. Guy came by to pick it up last night. Of course I had three chocolates, was high AF and he wanted to ask a million questions.


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning everyone. I assume everyone already partaking. in ️


----------



## Naturalbeast000 (Jul 19, 2022)

Fire in the hole


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5165755
> View attachment 5165754View attachment 5165756


Wow, it's that simple? Sweet morsels I assum, not semi-sweet, right?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday
> 
> Finally sold a pilates table that we've had on fb marketplace for weeks. Guy came by to pick it up last night. Of course I had three chocolates, was high AF and he wanted to ask a million questions.


Murphys Law...Never fails!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Wow, it's that simple? Sweet morsels I assum, not semi-sweet, right?


30 grams butter to 1 cup of chocolate. I did two cups chocolate 60 grams cannabutter. Melt, mix and pour... couldn't be simpler

I used hershey milk chocolate chips.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Murphys Law...Never fails!!


We haven't had a lot of bites and the ones that did wanted delivery.  I wasn't letting the money slip by this time ol.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 30 grams butter to 1 cup of chocolate. I did two cups chocolate 60 grams cannabutter. Melt, mix and pour... couldn't be simpler
> 
> I used hershey milk chocolate chips.


--->feet pattering to kitchen. Opens freezer, stands there naked and hopeful.
Ah, yes, sixty grams, I see you.
Ballscratch walkoff.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

71 degrees @6:50, supposed to be 104 the next couple days, then 105, then cooling down to 99.  At least the nighttime temps are supposed to drop 40 degrees, I hope.
Mornin.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

remember when The Six Million Dollar Man came on TV, and us kids were like, ooooo, holy shit, six million dollars! But it was the Bionic Woman that I dreamed of, with her Bionic Vagina. Suppose I had no chance at competing with Steve Austin's Bionic Boner. But hey, if they're only 6 million, everyone would have them. A lot of men.
Unconfident men.
Not me.
I don't need a Bionic boner. At my age, I'm happy to take a Bionic crap once a week.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> take a Bionic crap once a week.


All I need is a cigarette and my coffee then the train will be leaving the tunnel.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We haven't had a lot of bites and the ones that did wanted delivery.  I wasn't letting the money slip by this time ol.


Please excuse my stupidity, but this 'pilates table,' is one required to perform these dangerous exercises on a table? Is it one person per table?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)

Currently in Germany


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

Well the contractor didn't even make it in the door. They were trying the old bait and switch....They wanted to do the waterproofing from the inside. I specifically told them I wanted exterior, and even questioned if they had an excavator and they told me they did. But the salesman wasn't pushy, so we at least chatted for a few minutes. I kept catching a whiff of weed...My flower room vents through my chimney. I said "must be that damned skunk sprayed again...I keep catching a whiff" ...He said "damned skunks"  

I have another one coming out tomorrow that definitely has heavy equipment!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Coffee coffee coffee I need coffee look me in the eye ball and tell me I don't


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Morning everyone....yeah it looks like it's gonna be another steamer here again.......

woke up this morning to my twins barking outside, so i woke up poked my head out.....and those 2 knuckle head are barking at a bird....omg smh....welp i'm up it's a not bad 78F this morning light wind....high today 103F...yeah like i said it's gonna be a steamer....feel sorry for those along the red river basin....they're temps 109+ some areas may hit higher than that......

just made a fresh pot....so warm ups ready

now to get this breakfast bowl in me......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee I need coffee look me in the eye ball and tell me I don't View attachment 5165995


don't scare me like that, to early in the morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well the contractor didn't even make it in the door. They were trying the old bait and switch....They wanted to do the waterproofing from the inside. I specifically told them I wanted exterior, and even questioned if they had an excavator and they told me they did. But the salesman wasn't pushy, so we at least chatted for a few minutes. I kept catching a whiff of weed...My flower room vents through my chimney. I said "must be that damned skunk sprayed again...I keep catching a whiff" ...He said "damned skunks"
> 
> I have another one coming out tomorrow that definitely has heavy equipment!


Just make sure who ever does the french drain lines places the perforated side down. I know it doesnt make immediate sense, but that is the correct way to install them. 

I do think you will see some success with your idea, but at a large expense. It is near impossible to keep a basement entirely dry. Have you considered putting in a sump pump with a float switch instead, much cheaper.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2022)

Black Silk in my Fat Bottom Girl
100+ in all directions all week and next
Got some good meds tho


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)

Shit, friend just said it’s 107 in the shade now. She said the fires aren’t close yet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Man it's going to feel like we've been put in a heating drawer  or it's going to feel like a heating cabinet at a Little Caesars fresh hot and ready


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit, friend just said it’s 107 in the shade now. She said the fires aren’t close yet.


that was an awesome concert......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

When the corn sweats we all sweat


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When the corn sweats we all sweat


Don't be telling everyone about corn sweat!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Just make sure who ever does the french drain lines places the perforated side down. I know it doesnt make immediate sense, but that is the correct way to install them.
> 
> I do think you will see some success with your idea, but at a large expense. It is near impossible to keep a basement entirely dry. Have you considered putting in a sump pump with a float switch instead, much cheaper.


I really don't have major water problems....And I know there are pros and cons to doing it from the inside or outside. In my case, my basement is mostly finished off, and it's pretty clear sailing from outdoors. A single sump won't help much as it's a fairly large foundation, 28' x 49', unless I cut the concrete floor and add piping in there. And oh the mess of doing it from inside!!

I did know the perforated side goes down, but thank you...a lot of people make that mistake....I have done French drains before, and I have been researching watching lots of YouTube videos. I used that black corrugated pipe before, but that stuff can crush, so for this I will probably use schedule 40 or SDR35 pipe. I'll also add a riser or 2 so that if the system does plug in the future, it can be cleaned out. And I'll do a burrito wrap around the pipe and gravel to keep it clean longer. I'd also like to run a second buried line in the same ditch, up closer to ground level, and connect all my downspouts, so I can divert all that water way away from the foundation. It will be a big job either way.

I should just move and downsize, but I can probably manage a few more years here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Don't be telling everyone about corn sweat!


But if you know the sweat you know what I'm saying I would put corenswet up against Texas heat and Florida humidity


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Don't be telling everyone about corn sweat!


Heck you can smell it! Kinda like pig smell. My old grandpa used to say that’s the smell of money.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Heck you can smell it! Kinda like pig smell. My old grandpa used to say that’s the smell of money.


Now that smell comes next month when the Rivers start lowering


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

No wait a minute is that the dog food plant the paper mills for the Sawmills I can't remember which one joyful conversation this morning


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

One of the worst stenches I ever smelled was passing an Oscar Myer plant in Texas many years ago...I didn't east hotdogs for a few years.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 19, 2022)

A retaining pond at the golf course was mostly drained last week during the heat wave. Dead fish and frogs and rotting vegetation. Grateful they filled it again. Vomit inducing stench.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> One of the worst stenches I ever smelled was passing an Oscar Myer plant in Texas many years ago...I didn't east hotdogs for a few years.


They just closed their plant that was next to Purina Dog plant I guess they decided to go on the outside of town and make there lovely aroma and let it wafe down Interstate 80


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> One of the worst stenches I ever smelled was passing an Oscar Myer plant in Texas many years ago...I didn't east hotdogs for a few years.


There was a slaughterhouse on the way to one of the missile complexes I worked on in Kansas, smelled great in the middle of the summer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Tyson chicken factory during college in Seguin.....middle of the night.....oh that auroma...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> There was a slaughterhouse on the way to one of the missile complexes I worked on in Kansas, smelled great in the middle of the summer.


Oh the smells of the Midwest and that is out on the 280 bypass lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Tyson chicken factory during college in Seguin.....middle of the night.....oh that auroma...


Worst job ever I don't know how I let her talk me into that one turkey plan Charlotte North Carolina well outside of Charlotte I must have been really high


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Worst job ever I don't know how I let her talk me into that one turkey plan Charlotte North Carolina well outside of Charlotte I must have been really high


Well there was a grease trap in a certain Kitchen in a Days Inn hotel in Kissimmee Florida that one might run right up there too just saying


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Let's get to the point lets roll another joint


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's get to the point lets roll another joint View attachment 5166059


Dab


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dab


That works for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

And talkin about smells of the Midwest Brimstone ass here had to remind me that he was still here be back in a few


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> remember when The Six Million Dollar Man came on TV, and us kids were like, ooooo, holy shit, six million dollars! But it was the Bionic Woman that I dreamed of, with her Bionic Vagina. Suppose I had no chance at competing with Steve Austin's Bionic Boner. But hey, if they're only 6 million, everyone would have them. A lot of men.
> Unconfident men.
> Not me.
> I don't need a Bionic boner. At my age, I'm happy to take a Bionic crap once a week.View attachment 5165952


It was dubbed here as Man van staal (man of steel). I was i primary school at the time.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Let's get to the point lets roll another joint View attachment 5166059


Sissy ass radio station I listen to put in different words than those in a state where recreational weed is legal. Pussies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sissy ass radio station I listen to put in different words than those in a state where recreational weed is legal. Pussies.


They're still doing that wow they really need to get over it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

It's hot!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dab


London Pound Cake dabbing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hot!


One of my favorites LG.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> One of my favorites LG.


That song chokes me up. Love it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm going to see the Black Keys in September. I don't care how covid is raging I'm going!


----------



## solakani (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2022)

Listen to 1. Timewarp inc - Theory of Revolution feat. Georges Perin by Timewarp inc on #SoundCloud








1. Timewarp inc - Theory of Revolution feat. Georges Perin


Timewarp inc - Dubwarp Catalogue No: TMDG 153 Release Date: February 15, 2015 Media: Digital & Special Edition CDR File Under: DUB / FUNK / BREAKS Ladies and gentlemen we are proud to pres




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DCcan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to 1. Timewarp inc - Theory of Revolution feat. Georges Perin by Timewarp inc on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more transvestites.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe just one… or three


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe just one… or three
> 
> View attachment 5166246


Doesn't look that scary........maybe have another one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Doesn't look that scary........maybe have another one


They’re less than 10mg each. Taste awful too!


----------



## solakani (Jul 19, 2022)

I would eat that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re less than 10mg each. Taste awful too!


What would you do for a four ingredient recipe for chocolate?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe just one… or three
> 
> View attachment 5166246


Baker's dozen well yes please


----------



## solakani (Jul 19, 2022)

The old Hershey factory in Smith Falls is making chocolate again. Hummingbird chocolatier partners with Canopy Growth to make world class edibles.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re less than 10mg each. Taste awful too!


That's probably a good thing, or I would eat too many!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 20, 2022)

Ok, I'm awake. It's time for some medicine. It's my favorite simple process. Raspberry Jam cannabutter toast. Goes great with coffee. But in this case, sweet dreams. I have a surprise to open tomorrow, I'm very hopeful. 
Going.
Going.
Gone.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re less than 10mg each. Taste awful too!


The raspberry jam toast taste freaking awesome. Barely taste the butter.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

I think I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling rest well RIU people


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

Morning 






Elsa......we need you. 75° at 7 screw this! The humidity is about as high as it gets too  suppose to hit 90° later  oh this isn't fun. Had a bear come through last night......garbage day today, so that was everywhere  

How's everyone doing?
Stay cool and hydrated today


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, 80 here and supposed to be 103 which translates to 113 at my house. Swamper can handle that because my A/C is running like a champ again


----------



## bk78 (Jul 20, 2022)

Beautiful weather for the next couple weeks here, not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Beautiful weather for the next couple weeks here, not too hot, not too cold.
> 
> View attachment 5166510


I need to learn Canadian and move


----------



## bk78 (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I need to learn Canadian and move


Borders closed, sorry.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Borders closed, sorry.


Enhanced license.....I'll feed the cats and bring paper plates.....see you when you get home....


----------



## bk78 (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Enhanced license.....I'll feed the cats and bring paper plates.....see you when you get home....


Only accepting Ukrainians currently.

Now if you can make varenyky, borscht or deruni we can talk.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Only accepting Ukrainians currently.
> 
> Now if you can make varenyky, borscht or deruni we can talk.


I'm a pretty good cook


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

I just got in trouble for a missing bag of milk chocolate chips, that was found opened and half gone in the refridge....


Seriously thinking about adding a third window AC unit today....Gonna be 95f today. Might be the hottest day of the year here!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 20, 2022)

Good morning! It's not.going to hit 80 til noon and the humidity is down. Got an 834 teetime, squishing provisions for the round now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

Actually I really like borscht. We had Polish neighbors for a while. She would always make it.....and it was real good. Like my grandma would make it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just got in trouble for a missing *bag of milk* chocolate chips, that was found opened and half gone in the refridge....
> View attachment 5166537
> 
> Seriously thinking about adding a third window AC unit today....Gonna be 95f today. Might be the hottest day of the year here!


For a second, I thought you where in Canada


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually I really like borscht. We had Polish neighbors for a while. She would always make it.....and it was real good. Like my grandma would make it.


Same...I had a property next to an older widowed Polish lady and I use to trade my handyman services for her home cooking.


----------



## solakani (Jul 20, 2022)

Fruity pebbles. Squish...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

Yep, headed out to the garage to see if I can get to another AC unit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound grumpy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

Dueling AC units....The temp already dropped 2 degrees!! Not pretty but it works!! I wanted to put it in the kitchen, but the windows are either too big, too small, or something in the way, so this works! 

Next contractor due at 11 am.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dueling AC units....The temp already dropped 2 degrees!! Not pretty but it works!! I wanted to put it in the kitchen, but the windows are either too big, too small, or something in the way, so this works!
> 
> Next contractor due at 11 am.
> 
> View attachment 5166557


I have one on each each end of the house with fans helping it around.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have one on each each end of the house with fans helping it around.


That's what I had, and it was keeping my bedroom chilly, but the living room and kitchen are open to each other and it was getting up to 80 in there by afternoon. This should help...They are only little 5k units.

Also changed my ducting around in the flower room to blow more heat up the chimney, and eliminated the charcoal filter...and I'm in week 8 of flower, so it might be another "skunk" mentioning for todays contractor. 

Not many people even care any more!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

You guys suffering through this with no central air.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys suffering through this with no central air.


I have baseboard hot water heat, so no ductwork for central air...and a finished basement so couldn't run new ductwork without major pains. I have been dreaming of a mini split unit though!! Plus you know how it is....We only have about a dozen or so AC days a year anyways


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Morning everyone....hopefully everyone is staying cool....this heat....feel for Marble Falls this morning they're low was 90F....so it's gonna be a hot one there and i also feel sorry for the Okey people, they're in this heat too.......

well i woke up to a mild 78F again this morning, and barely any wind.......yeah high today 104, but wait we are getting a cool down....yeah right 101F this weekend......

just made a fresh pot...so warm ups ready

now to get some breakfast in me.....

and when it comes to A/C's i have 3, but i keep 2 going at all times when it's like this, the third is a spair i keep around just in case 1 takes a shit......


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys suffering through this with no central air.


Mine is set on 76 and bedroom is on igloo.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

Pulsar APX Wax V3 Concentrate Vaporizer


The Pulsar APX Wax Pen Vaporizer is powerful, portable and distinctly discreet at 3.5 inches tall! The APX Wax Pen Vaporizer may be palm-sized, but it fires up its triple quartz coil atomizer phenomenally fast using a long-lasting 1100mAh battery.




www.pulsarvaporizers.com





Do you guys like the monster with mushrooms skin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine is set on 76 and bedroom is on igloo.


Comfy 73 here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have baseboard hot water heat, so no ductwork for central air...and a finished basement so couldn't run new ductwork without major pains. I have been dreaming of a mini split unit though!! Plus you know how it is....We only have about a dozen or so AC days a year anyways


Brutal!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dueling AC units....The temp already dropped 2 degrees!! Not pretty but it works!! I wanted to put it in the kitchen, but the windows are either too big, too small, or something in the way, so this works!
> 
> Next contractor due at 11 am.
> 
> View attachment 5166557


Roofers here for estimate. Make us hurricane ready lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

$7,000=NO


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $7,000=NO


How many square feet?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's what I had, and it was keeping my bedroom chilly, but the living room and kitchen are open to each other and it was getting up to 80 in there by afternoon. This should help...They are only little 5k units.
> 
> Also changed my ducting around in the flower room to blow more heat up the chimney, and eliminated the charcoal filter...and I'm in week 8 of flower, so it might be another "skunk" mentioning for todays contractor.
> 
> Not many people even care any more!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $7,000=NO


How big? That doesn't sound that bad. Was 16k for my parents 4 years ago.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 20, 2022)

My cousin installed a new Bryant for us in March. He gave me a heck of a deal, so we went ahead and chose one of their higher end units. I think its rated at 16 seers. He also added two ducts. One in a bathroom that didn't have one, and one in the kitchen, which also never had one. Also put shades up to keep the sun off the west side of house, that makes a huge difference in the afternoon. Yeah, we cozy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys suffering through this with no central air.


My wife would move out if I had central air.........or I'd need to buy her a few more jackets lol

If it gets bad it's only a few weeks tops.


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 20, 2022)

Morning WnB friends  ! Same here , hot as balls and overwhelming humidity.. Uhg . Pullled and potted the males yesterday and now to find a place for them .

@manfredo this guy makes excellent videos [ french drain guy youtube ] I live in a area with a high water table and I deal with almost every issue he covers . If my financial situation gets better he’s the one I’m going to call .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife would move out if I had central air.........or I'd need to buy her a few more jackets lol
> 
> If it gets bad it's only a few weeks tops.


I am sitting on my couch right now in my hoodie trying to get Odin to lay on me so I can get a little bitty Heat lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

75 at the moment, windows are all open, have been since early this morning. Headed to 103, same tomorrow.
I need to get a lottery ticket. over $600K next drawing.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

@BudmanTX are you familiar with Subaru vehicles more specifically a 2009 Impreza is what happens when you're really high and you happen to see something that reminds you of anime symmetrical all-wheel drive got me I had to buy the vehicle but now I'm wondering if I didn't just screw up


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $7,000=NO


That seems pretty inexpensive for a roof, nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX are you familiar with Subaru vehicles more specifically a 2009 Impreza is what happens when you're really high and you happen to see something that reminds you of anime symmetrical all-wheel drive got me I had to buy the vehicle but now I'm wondering if I didn't just screw up


how many miles on it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> how many miles on it?


Too many 150+ give or take a thousand sounds like I have a rod knocking but it's not a rod there's something else going on throw out bearing clutch pressure plate maybe I'm not sure it only makes it sound under power and then stops making the sound when I hit 65 right now it's got me and my son stumpt makes no sense I'm thinking maybe a sensor or something like that going on but it's a Subaru and I really don't have a clue


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Too many 150+ give or take a thousand sounds like I have a rod knocking but it's not a rod there's something else going on throw out bearing clutch pressure plate maybe I'm not sure it only makes it sound under power and then stops making the sound when I hit 65 right now it's got me and my son stumpt makes no sense I'm thinking maybe a sensor or something like that going on but it's a Subaru and I really don't have a clue


when ya bought it with those mile, did make a mention of the timing belt had been changed or anything else as far a maintence been done to the car? Subaru's are actually awesome cars, especally the later ones.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> when ya bought it with those mile, did make a mention of the timing belt had been changed or anything else as far a maintence been done to the car? Subaru's are actually awesome cars, especally the later ones.....


We know the people who we bought the car from and as far as we know it was maintained well timing belt good thought I don't think they changed it out oh I might talk s*** about the little car but I do like it fun little car makes when you're a hell of a lot easier around up here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

It makes Winter driving around up here a hell of a lot easier is what that is supposed to say somehow


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We know the people who we bought the car from and as far as we know it was maintained well timing belt good thought I don't think they changed it out oh I might talk s*** about the little car but I do like it fun little car makes when you're a hell of a lot easier around up here


i always say, as long as you keep up the maintence that car will go for a very long time, they are well built overall, and they will go 300k plus easy in mileage, just gotta keep up the maintence......

my last SUV a chevy s10 blazer, lasted my to 375K miles before the trans took it in the shorts, all i did was change the oil and make sure everything was good to go from air filters, fuel filters, change out the plugs, i had to replace the spider in it and the fuel pressure reg, but other than that.....awesome truck/SUV...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It makes Winter driving around up here a hell of a lot easier is what that is supposed to say somehow


awd?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> when ya bought it with those mile, did make a mention of the timing belt had been changed or anything else as far a maintence been done to the car? Subaru's are actually awesome cars, especally the later ones.....


Fing beautiful I love the way your brain works thanks for that


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 20, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife could yo make a video and upload it to YouTube?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> @Jeffislovinlife could yo make a video and upload it to YouTube?


I could tear the engine apart rebuild the suspension but I couldn't figure out how to put that video tape cartridge into the internet lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awd?


All subaru's are awd 

Edit: except for the new sports car........that just came out lol totally forgot


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> 75 at the moment, windows are all open, have been since early this morning. Headed to 103, same tomorrow.
> I need to get a lottery ticket. over $600K next drawing.
> Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> All suburbs are awd


suburbs?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awd?


Symmetrical all-wheel drive ( curse you Death the Kid )


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> All suburbs are awd
> 
> Edit: except for the new sports car........that just came out lol totally forgot


The BRZ


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Symmetrical all-wheel drive ( curse you Death the Kid )


nice, perfect for that snow weather where your at......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> suburbs?


Ducking spell check


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The BRZ


what a beauty


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, perfect for that snow weather where your at......


Quad Cities Illinois Northwest Illinois


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what a beauty


Yeah, that would be a fun one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

here lets take an STI to the Isle on Mann........flat out....lets go







weeee....i would totally do this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> here lets take an STI to the Isle on Mann........flat out....lets go
> 
> weeee....i would totally *CRASH* this


FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> here lets take an STI to the Isle on Mann........flat out....lets go
> 
> 
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5166635


Pool's cold


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


and your prolly right....lol....


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5166635


I just run thrugh the sprinkler in my thong.


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I could tear the engine apart rebuild the suspension but I couldn't figure out how to put that video tape cartridge into the internet lol


If I can figure it out you can . Just get the video done first and we can go from there . I have a Channel and set everything to private. I do have a question though . If I post a video on a forum can others share it even though it’s set to private ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just run thrugh the sprinkler in my thong.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

smh



It’s only 67 in Zurich


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

Wife just got a text from the kids they start adopting classes tonight O hell yeah happy happy dance


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wife just got a text from the kids they start adopting classes tonight O hell yeah happy happy dance


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2022)

100* so far, pre dawn 84* with a week coming over 100*. Not just US but Europe and Asia. This summer may be the one that changes minds.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $7,000=NO


Perimeter drainage - $19,000 - a big NO and the guy talked my ear off for 3 1/2 hours!! We have a bunch of mutual friends so he was chatty


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 100* so far, pre dawn 84* with a week coming over 100*. Not just US but Europe and Asia. This summer may be the one that changes minds.


And then.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Perimeter drainage - $19,000 - a big NO and the guy talked my ear off for 3 1/2 hours!! We have a bunch of mutual friends so he was chatty


That sounds normal now too. Mine was 17k. Inside or out it was pretty comparable in price.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 20, 2022)

I give up working today, couldn't even roll a joint.
Papers wouldn't stick, except to my fingers.

Had a beer, a nap, another beer, now I want another nap....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> smh
> View attachment 5166668
> 
> 
> It’s only 67 in Zurich


It's hotter here


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's hotter here
> View attachment 5166708


Meh, we usually run a couple degrees warmer than Sac does.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys suffering through this with no central air.


My 4 portables do just fine cooling my house. They just roll into a closet for winter. I have one window unit just to save floor space in our bedroom.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds normal now too. Mine was 17k. Inside or out it was pretty comparable in price.



That's not even complete...No stair replacement, everything rough graded, no topsoil....But I am glad I had him out because he gave me several good ideas.

Plus he has huge equipment, so with a mini excavator and a small Bobcat it would be a lot less yard damage.



shnkrmn said:


> My 4 portables do just fine cooling my house. They just roll into a closet for winter. I have one window unit just to save floor space in our bedroom.


3 window units is doing the trick here...It's 73 and a little chilly, and 66 back in my bedroom.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's not even complete...No stair replacement, everything rough graded, no topsoil....But I am glad I had him out because he gave me several good ideas.
> 
> Plus he has huge equipment, so with a mini excavator and a small Bobcat it would be a lot less yard damage.
> 
> ...


17 was just the system also. Not the demo of the finished basement or stairs or replacement of any of it. 

Same with outside.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> My cousin installed a new Bryant for us in March. He gave me a heck of a deal, so we went ahead and chose one of their higher end units. I think its rated at 16 seers. He also added two ducts. One in a bathroom that didn't have one, and one in the kitchen, which also never had one. Also put shades up to keep the sun off the west side of house, that makes a huge difference in the afternoon. Yeah, we cozy.


I need a new one installed, when they swapped mine out they downgraded to a non energy star unit. Still 13 seer, but not as efficient.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 17 was just the system also. Not the demo of the finished basement or stairs or replacement of any of it.
> 
> Same with outside.


It's actually more work to do from inside, depending on what is outside (and in my case) ....all that concrete has to be cut, jackhammered, and hauled out of the basement in buckets, as you know. Plus a lot of times there is no where to send the water, but I live up on a hill so I do have....and the 2 staircases that need to be removed are both original to the house and due for replacement anyways.

For my exterior job there's a 10 wheeler load of crushed stone, which is probably $600, and another $600 for pipe and fittings, filter fabric, $200, maybe another $500 for tar and hydraulic cement....so around 2k in materials. I can rent a mini excavator AND a bobcat for under 2k for a week, and hire 2 men for another 2k. Another 2k to replace stairs and incidentals, I'm in it for 8k, without doing much labor myself...Mainly supervising. It IS a big job though, I know!! Contractor probably had 10k for his profit worked in there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $7,000=NO


It’s a mobile and he was just to do a roof over. $7,000 = NO


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a mobile and he was just to do a roof over. $7,000 = NO


Similar to our patios. Seems to me 7 grand for, pulling permits, concreting post holes and making sure it doesn't collapse is a good price for a large patio cover.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a mobile and he was just to do a roof over. $7,000 = NO


That's probably about right in todays market. I paid 6k for the last bang on I had done, on a 1400 s.f. home, and that was 3 years ago before materials skyrocketed. The guy did throw in rain gutters though.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's probably about right in todays market. I paid 6k for the last bang on I had done, on a 1400 s.f. home, and that was 3 years ago before materials skyrocketed. The guy did throw in rain gutters though.


10 years ago that was a 3k job....Freakin' inflation!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 10 years ago that was a 3k job....Freakin' inflation!!


 sounds like someone else going to be eating also


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> sounds like someone else going to be eating View attachment 5166777also


I love Ramen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love Ramen


49 cents at Walmart can't beat that buy in bulk lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> sounds like someone else going to be eating View attachment 5166777also


When traveling, there was usually a microwave in the hotel rooms.

Ramen noodles for 2 min, add a can of tomato soup for an additional min and Voilà, Dinner.


Pic from the web, however eerily similar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> When traveling, there was usually a microwave in the hotel rooms.
> 
> Ramen noodles for 2 min, add a can of tomato soup for an additional min and Voilà, Dinner.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

Getting windy here.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

I have never eater Ramen in my life...I need to try it! I know every student rental has that stuff...Probably why I never tried it, lol.

I do those Knorr rice or pasta sides all the time. 





Laughing Grass said:


> Getting windy here.
> 
> View attachment 5166796


I am not going to complain!! BUT I am so glad I added an AC unit, or I might be complaining. Right now my bare feet are cold


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2022)

104* at 6pm. “Temperature tomorrow will be about the same as today”


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 104* at 6pm. “Temperature tomorrow will be about the same as today”


[email protected] 4:21, we have some warming left to do.


----------



## solakani (Jul 20, 2022)

Fries from freezer in 11 minutes with air fryer.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> [email protected] 4:21, we have some warming left to do.


87f at 7:40 pm here in NY....This will most likely be our hottest day of the year. It got up to 95f. The majority of people here do not have central AC, and many don't even own a portable unit....and the majority are 2 story homes that get toasty upstairs. Back in the old days before AC they used to have sleeping porches, and people would drag their mattresses out there on these nights.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 20, 2022)

No one feels like hanging in this shit. @Paul Drake what does mermaid pussy taste like. Im diving in. Balls deep


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> No one feels like hanging in this shit. @Paul Drake what does mermaid pussy taste like. Im diving in. Balls deep


Fishy.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Fishy.


apuired taste. Ahh smells like ambrosia. Or chayldmidia. What a beautiful name. I think ill name my daughter that


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 21, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning 






Supposed to hit 90° again, with stupid humidity  

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful View attachment 5167169


I’d give @DarkWeb left nut for these!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d give @DarkWeb left nut for these!


But I love my left nut


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 21, 2022)

@DarkWeb the right one instead? lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 21, 2022)

I GOT MY MED CARD! Took 2 days


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb the right one instead? lol


I really like that one too


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2022)

Old Southern homes had windows that opened top and bottom and went nearly ceiling to floor and sun exposed sides had big porches for shade. Lived in a 13 room house with porch that went 80% all round that shaded first floor windows.
That was the wealthy house in the South.
Cabins and slapped together shacks that many lived in, not so much.
Haunted as hell!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday. 

I told my dog I was tired... let me sleep another hour, he was having none of it.


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 21, 2022)

My youngest Male cat must‘ve had a good time outside last night . Came in ate and went to sleep .


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the first time in the 19 years I have lived here, I left 2 AC units running all night!

Gonna hit the grocery here as soon as I get showered, and take my bro out to lunch if he's available.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Good morning! Except for all of you who were awake and posting around 2am! I'm going to water the veggies and work in my garden today. Yesterday's ridiculous wind has died down and it's sunny and warm.

@Jeffislovinlife is going to have a bunch of cardboard to deal with this weekend!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> @Jeffislovinlife is going to have a bunch of cardboard to deal with this weekend!


Firestarter.


----------



## solakani (Jul 21, 2022)

high octane firestarter


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Firestarter.


I loved that book, and I rarely read.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> For the first time in the 19 years I have lived here, I left 2 AC units running all night!
> 
> Gonna hit the grocery here as soon as I get showered, and take my bro out to lunch if he's available.


DId you get any of that crazy lightning last night?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549988326651953153


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> DId you get any of that crazy lightning last night?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549988326651953153
> View attachment 5167244


I should get a storm this afternoon. Thinking about covering the tomatoes so the wind can't beat them up so bad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning all.....hope everyone is keeping cool...

woke up this morning to an 81F....yeah that tells me it's gonna be another hot one......high today 103F and the humidity is on the rise as well.....

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups a comin

now to get some breakfast in me.......still can't taste hot sauce....hmmm sure feel it though....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> DId you get any of that crazy lightning last night?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549988326651953153
> View attachment 5167244


Wow, heat lightning!! Not that I know of. I kept getting woke up by the AC in my bedroom, and finally shut it off around 5am, but all 3 are running again. About to hit the grocery...Now that I am suffiiiiiiiiciently stoneed. 

Always a mistake going stoned and hungry. I should skip the cookie isle (but won't, I have Fig Newtons on my list)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wow, heat lightning!! Not that I know of. I kept getting woke up by the AC in my bedroom, and finally shut it off around 5am, but all 3 are running again. About to hit the grocery...Now that I am suffiiiiiiiiciently stoneed.
> 
> Always a mistake going stoned and hungry. I should skip the cookie isle (but won't, I have Fig Newtons on my list)


Think of me when you eat that Fig Newton. I love them but it's been awhile since I had one


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have Fig Newtons on my list


Thanks, now I need to buy some.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Thanks, now I need to buy some.


I know, this place probably puts a few pounds on us all!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I know, this place probably puts a few pounds on us all!!


I don't need help with that either. I like food.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wow, heat lightning!! Not that I know of. I kept getting woke up by the AC in my bedroom, and finally shut it off around 5am, but all 3 are running again. About to hit the grocery...Now that I am suffiiiiiiiiciently stoneed.
> 
> Always a mistake going stoned and hungry. I should skip the cookie isle (but won't, I have Fig Newtons on my list)


Shop the perimeter and stay out of the isles. That's where all the bad stuff lives.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

Time to run to the pot store and this time it ain't because I got to go to a doctor's appointment yay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to run to the pot store and this time it ain't because I got to go to a doctor's appointment yay


Birthday buds! Whatcha buying?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

My latest 12 days from cut. The rosin is dark and abundant probably because it's still high in moisture so I got .8g back from 3.9g


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Did someone say fig newtons?? 



yum


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

Damn whiteflies in the flower room, I have a bunch of yellow sticky traps at least. Should get some ladybugs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5167287
> 
> My latest 12 days from cut. The rosin is dark and abundant probably because it's still high in moisture so I got .8g back from 3.9g


What strain?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What strain?


Bruce Banner. It wants to be a very large plant. 4 plants yielded more than 900g but it was a bit of a pain in a 4x4 tent. I'm not done with it but looking for something more compact for the Fall session.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Bruce Banner. It wants to be a very large plant. 4 plants yielded more than 900g but it was a bit of a pain in a 4x4 tent. I'm not done with it but looking for something more compact for the Fall session.


Nice! You hear that @Jeffislovinlife 900g from a 4x4... you're gonna be swimming in it!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! You hear that @Jeffislovinlife 900g from a 4x4... you're gonna be swimming in it!


And my lights are nothing compared to that rspec. I could grow a solid cube of weed with that lol.

It's all about the intake fan! Bahahahaha!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And my lights are nothing compared to that rspec. I could grow a solid cube of weed with that lol.
> 
> It's all about the intake fan! Bahahahaha!


I gotta up my game, I haven't broken 600g in 18 sqft


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta up my game, I haven't broken 600g in 18 sqft


Your quality is right up there.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta up my game, I haven't broken 600g in 18 sqft


Yes but I have some larf because tent was crowded and. You have optimal air and light around your plants and you definitely grow healthy plants. You could veg longer to grow larger plants before flowering too. You have the firepower for sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should get a storm this afternoon. Thinking about covering the tomatoes so the wind can't beat them up so bad.


You guys probably need it too! It's brown lawns everywhere here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta up my game, I haven't broken 600g in 18 sqft


eh you don't have to worry about that, you got game, and your quality is awesome from what i've seen


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys probably need it too! It's brown lawns everywhere here.


we have crunchy lawns down here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Your quality is right up there.





shnkrmn said:


> Yes but I have some larf because tent was crowded and. You have optimal air and light around your plants and you definitely grow healthy plants. You could veg longer to grow larger plants before flowering too. You have the firepower for sure.


I never knew how much genetics mattered. My grow turned the corner with @BobBitchen's seeds. I'm running 740watts so my goal is 740 grams. 

Some day.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Also, Bruce Banner is known for ridiculous yields. Og kush x strawberry diesel.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 21, 2022)

Worked 4am-12 this week, the building has no ac. Finished everything but the paperwork, glad thats over!
Got electrocuted a little bit, but it felt good, like an extra cup of coffee. Woke my ass up, worked another 2 hrs.
A bone, a beer and a nap is coming shortly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we have crunchy lawns down here


No walking around in bare feet I guess.


----------



## solakani (Jul 21, 2022)

Check the math. Good?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No walking around in bare feet I guess.


nope, as of now, that is a hard "no", when it rains and the grass turns green, it's definite "yes"

we've had 40days of over 100 now, and from the looks of it, it's not gonna stop anytime soon as well......also hurts my game as it were since i like to do things outside these days


----------



## DCcan (Jul 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we have crunchy lawns down here


We keep getting showers, but no real rain. The lawns are faded, but the soil is like powder.
Supposed to get some more squalls coming thru today, that just keeps the humidity up and the grass greenish.
@DarkWeb @manfredo should be getting hammered with some heavy storms, I'll just get a dusting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We keep getting showers, but no real rain. The lawns are faded, but the soil is like powder.
> Supposed to get some more squalls coming thru today, that just keeps the humidity up and the grass greenish.
> @DarkWeb @manfredo should be getting hammered with some heavy storms, I'll just get a dusting.


we haven't even gotten that, think this morning while i was watching the new, we have only gotten 5" of rain so far this year, and that happened at the end of Feb......since then nothing, nada......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We keep getting showers, but no real rain. The lawns are faded, but the soil is like powder.
> Supposed to get some more squalls coming thru today, that just keeps the humidity up and the grass greenish.
> @DarkWeb @manfredo should be getting hammered with some heavy storms, I'll just get a dusting.


It's threatening. But nothing yet. I think the mountain is acting like a fence, because I can hear lots of thunder.


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 21, 2022)

Ok  Mother Nature turn down the heat  . I need to unbuckle go really fast and make a quick stop right at the pools edge . Getting in no problem it’s the rest that I have trouble with .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Birthday buds! Whatcha buying?


lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5167373lol


Is that flower?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that flower?


Maybe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Wow a storm just came through.........if you thought the humidity was bad before....









































I have a steaming deck


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say fig newtons??
> 
> View attachment 5167315
> 
> yum


I actually had Fig Newtons in my cart, and put them back for these...I was proud of myself for not buying both! Although I am still having price shock every time I go into a store, so trying to buy less junk...Plus I need to lose some junk, in my trunk!. 

From our Canadian friends...These are LG's fault!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I actually had Fig Newtons in my cart, and put them back for these...I was proud of myself for not buying both! Although I am still having price shock every time I go into a store, so trying to buy less junk...Plus I need to lose some junk, in my trunk!.
> 
> From our Canadian friends...These are LG's fault!!
> 
> View attachment 5167423


sucker...lol

those actually look good, and i haven't even smoke yet....do show them to Jeff...he may have the munchies now..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I actually had Fig Newtons in my cart, and put them back for these...I was proud of myself for not buying both! Although I am still having price shock every time I go into a store, so trying to buy less junk...Plus I need to lose some junk, in my trunk!.
> 
> From our Canadian friends...These are LG's fault!!
> 
> View attachment 5167423


Fuck yea!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I actually had Fig Newtons in my cart, and put them back for these...I was proud of myself for not buying both! Although I am still having price shock every time I go into a store, so trying to buy less junk...Plus I need to lose some junk, in my trunk!.
> 
> From our Canadian friends...These are LG's fault!!
> 
> View attachment 5167423


They spelled flavoured wrong.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No walking around in bare feet I guess.


My yard has millions of rocks
Took wife a few weeks ago for stitches from fall on a chert rock with razor edge
Average grain size about 2” for topsoil


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My yard has millions of rocks
> Took wife a few weeks ago for stitches from fall on a chert rock with razor edge
> Average grain size about 2” for topsoil


I remember you tell us about that.  How is she doing?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2022)

She is fine napping with our wiener dogs at the moment 
Last I checked 103*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I actually had Fig Newtons in my cart, and put them back for these...I was proud of myself for not buying both! Although I am still having price shock every time I go into a store, so trying to buy less junk...Plus I need to lose some junk, in my trunk!.
> 
> From our Canadian friends...These are LG's fault!!
> 
> View attachment 5167423


Just a reminder in case you forgot what they look like from you know you're home to the store or the store from your home lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> She is fine napping with our wiener dogs at the moment
> Last I checked 103*


That's good to hear that she is fine do you happen to know the definition of fine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> sucker...lol
> 
> those actually look good, and i haven't even smoke yet....do show them to Jeff...he may have the munchies now..


Still working on them you ready yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still working on them you ready yet


not yet...still got a little while to go yet......


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's good to hear that she is fine do you happen to know the definition of fine


Fine: not Hillbill's soil?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2022)

Fine = napping with 2 wiener dogs


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

It's about that time again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Fine = napping with 2 wiener dogs


I have a slightly different definition or fine f***** up insecure neurotic emotional


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have a slightly different definition or fine f***** up insecure neurotic emotional


I learned that in rehab,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I learned that in rehab,


I gave it to your rehab lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't know exactly where this is going but egg noodles will be one destination.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't know exactly where this is going but egg noodles will be one destination.View attachment 5167491View attachment 5167492View attachment 5167493View attachment 5167494View attachment 5167495View attachment 5167496


Just a little bit this and some of or is a dash that anyway it looks good to me I'd eat that but the half sharp paprika concerns me I think I'd like a full sharp LOL


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just a little bit this and some of or is a dash that anyway it looks good to me I'd eat that but the half sharp paprika concerns me I think I'd like a full sharp LOL


That would be cayenne lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't know exactly where this is going but egg noodles will be one destination.View attachment 5167491View attachment 5167492View attachment 5167493View attachment 5167494View attachment 5167495View attachment 5167496


I like where this is going. What is the leaf?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I like where this is going. What is the leaf?


Homegrown bay laurel. I had to kill my indoor tree last year when it became infested with scale insects. Not something you want to bring in your house! But bay is essential to the kitchen.


----------



## solakani (Jul 21, 2022)

Story goes Cupid strikes Apollo with his gold arrow and Daphne with a lead arrow. One attracts and the other dispels. Apollo chases Daphne. Daphne turns to her father for help. He turns her into a laurel bush.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Homegrown bay laurel. I had to kill my indoor tree last year when it became infested with scale insects. Not something you want to bring in your house! But bay is essential to the kitchen.


My Bay tree is outside but your leaf is a lot fatter than my bay. Many years ago I brought scale in on my Kaffir Lime that overwinters inside. That was hell to get rid of.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My Bay tree is outside but your leaf is a lot fatter than my bay. Many years ago I brought scale in on my Kaffir Lime that overwinters inside. That was hell to get rid of.


Burn it with fire. As bad as spider mites.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Burn it with fire. As bad as spider mites.


Actually it solved itself. The scale died in the, "there is no LD50 with Dawn" debacle.



Spoiler



Yes there is but it's mechnical


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

solakani said:


> Story goes Cupid strikes Apollo with his gold arrow and Daphne with a lead arrow. One attracts and the other dispels. Apollo chases Daphne. Daphne turns to her father for help. He turns her into a laurel bush.
> 
> View attachment 5167549


Bernini FTW


----------



## CaptainLucky (Jul 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had the yard sprayed for the little suckers - it seems to have worked for the 2nd year in a row - no bites or hitchhikers.


Hate those little invisible bastards!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## bk78 (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5167820
> Good morning


Party time tonight for Sabre, he can stay out as late as he wants on Fridays.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday. 

I'm up... after ten glorious hours of sleep.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

What? No Black Silk!? WTF? Gourmet Supreme will have to do.
Am I gonna have to pick up some Community Coffee?
“Oh! The Humanity Of It!”


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

TGIF
Retired on Friday and Saturday and Sunday and Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday and Thursday!
Life is good!Morning All!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Found him!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2022)

Good morning! That was quite a party yesterday. I'm going to be extra good today.










I guess.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

First test vape of Bodhi Jalalagod in my old and powerful Vapor Genie Aluminum. Pretty good morning so far. But I feel a bit ………..forgot the word. Looks like Jalalagod works.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Stress test and physical today. Running on a treadmill lol I'm gonna ace this!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stress test and physical today. Running on a treadmill lol I'm gonna ace this!


Rock on you got this but just for your information if you can't run on that treadmill and you still need a stress test the s*** they shot my wife up with that s*** had to be straight meth topped off with a little bit of cocaine really couldn't tell you which one was going faster or mouth or her feet and she was not on a treadmill lol ( youngsters) he he he


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Cooled off enough that I shut the AC off and opened windows around midnight...I much prefer sleeping with windows open and the fresh air. The AC is nice, but it makes my dry eyes so much worse. 


Got rid of the last of my old weed yesterday to my bro... 

And damned, no AC in his apartment, and it had to be 100f+ in there, and it's pretty dirty....I couldn't take it!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

Confused….The word was “confused”
I feel so………….Oh shit……not again.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

Whole


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stress test and physical today. Running on a treadmill lol I'm gonna ace this!


I did one of those about a decade ago....They start you off walking fast, then crank it up to jogging, THEN it gets fun when the incline the treadmill...I was huffing and puffing real good by the end. Doubt I could do it now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Confused….The word was “confused”
> I feel so………….Oh shit……not again.


Just say jalalagod fast three times. Total consciousness......maybe


----------



## CaptainLucky (Jul 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> What? No Black Silk!? WTF? Gourmet Supreme will have to do.
> Am I gonna have to pick up some Community Coffee?
> “Oh! The Humanity Of It!”


Personally I drink Maxwell House 100% Colombian they grow pretty good weed down there too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

wait what?

i don't have enough coffee in me for this right now.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! That was quite a party yesterday. I'm going to be extra good today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I make those promises early on, usually before I'm fully awake. Sometimes they work out.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

Been getting my aggressive walk in early while most routes are shaded. Just been laying low from noon on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait what?
> 
> i don't have enough coffee in me for this right now.......


Working on it right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

And a little update for you @DarkWeb @LaughingGrass [USER=370271]@curious2garden my son took one look at it and busted out laughing and told me to tell you all thank you so very much he is going to enjoy this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

And according to the text I got this morning UPS has got a minute to get my light here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Okay I'm going to nerd out here for a second but hell yeah they remade D&D the movie come on Captain Kirk I can't remember the guys real name lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

New Captain Kirk


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I'm going to nerd out here for a second but hell yeah they remade D&D the movie come on Captain Kirk I can't remember the guys real name lol


no drooling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did one of those about a decade ago....They start you off walking fast, then crank it up to jogging, THEN it gets fun when the incline the treadmill...I was huffing and puffing real good by the end. Doubt I could do it now.


Easy peasy, had to get it at what felt like a 45° angle to get my heartrate up to 160


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2022)

There is One Kirk
There is One Spock


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Oops my bad sorry ups it is in between 10 and 2 not at 10 see what you all have done to me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And a little update for you @DarkWeb @LaughingGrass [USER=370271]@curious2garden my son took one look at it and busted out laughing and told me to tell you all thank you so very much he is going to enjoy thisView attachment 5167867


There's another @LaughingGrass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I'm going to nerd out here for a second but hell yeah they remade D&D the movie come on Captain Kirk I can't remember the guys real name lol


William Shatner... Canada's national treasure and @Singlemalt's favourite actor!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's another @LaughingGrass


Nope nope nope


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's another @LaughingGrass


Pro tip, don't brag about your socks!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pro tip, don't brag about your socks!!


My sock name would be Darn Tough


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's another @LaughingGrass


OOh, twins...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> William Shatner... Canada's national treasure and @Singlemalt's favourite actor!


This video production probably cost someone a lot of Peruvian marching powder to get made.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sock name would be Darn Tough


Um....you do know that's a sock company right 









Darn Tough Vermont - Merino Wool Socks Guaranteed for Life


Darn Tough socks are guaranteed for life and made in the USA. The best merino wool socks for hiking, running, casual wear, and more. The best-fitting, most durable socks you'll own, or we'll replace them.




darntough.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Um....you do know that's a sock company right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, they make good socks too!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2022)

Looks like we’ve got a few weeds in the strawberry patch 

Not bad for 2-gallon buckets from the dollar store…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> This video production probably cost someone a lot of Peruvian marching powder to get made.


Drugs must have been a lot better back then!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 22, 2022)

Who uses this?
Good afternoon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yes but I have some larf because tent was crowded and. You have optimal air and light around your plants and you definitely grow healthy plants. You could veg longer to grow larger plants before flowering too. You have the firepower for sure.


We need an ugly plant competition.

I've grown my fair share of larf lol.




And six foot tall mutant monsters with almost no weed. That was a discouraging grow... stupid Barneys Farm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who uses this?View attachment 5167919
> Good afternoon


I think @DarkWeb uses a lookah


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Easy peasy, had to get it at what felt like a 45° angle to get my heartrate up to 160


I was a cigarette smoker back then too, so I was huffing & puffing!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Shall we see what in theses


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was a cigarette smoker back then too, so I was huffing & puffing!!


How long ago did you quit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shall we see what in theses View attachment 5167943


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long ago did you quit?


I don't remember for sure, but about 10 years ago. Took me like 6-8 serious tries to quit. 

I had a "little" scare. I had a chest ex-ray and they diagnosed me as having COPD....So then they sent to to a breathing specialist, and they tested me and I think I just barely barely passed their test, and they said I didn't have COPD. It sure didn't feel to me like I passed that test....But anyways, that has kept me from smoking. And my lungs do sound better...They use to wheeze bad when I would lay down, now I rarely hear that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5167947View attachment 5167948


Happy birthday buddy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

No light yet?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 22, 2022)

This thing rips.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This thing rips.View attachment 5167951


I have one too....and have never used it! Was gonna take it on the cruise, but had plenty of carts. When my torch runs out of gas I'll have to remember it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @DarkWeb uses a lookah


I thought we all got one


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have one too....and have never used it! Was gonna take it on the cruise, but had plenty of carts. When my torch runs out of gas I'll have to remember it!


Try it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 22, 2022)

My fully vaccinated and boosted 30 year old niece, now has Covid for the fourth time.
WTAF


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2022)

I am still standing. 18 holes in unrelenting sun and heat. But I played pretty good and the beer is cold. I should be good for the walk home. I'm grateful for everything on days like this. And catching a buzz on every package jeffie opens is icing on the cake!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought we all got one


I went with these:

I went with these when I got my Nectar Collector. I'm very happy with all three. They are stellar. I can also attach a water path to each of them and if I don't feel light lighting a torch my EVRI connects to my Nectar Collector.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 22, 2022)

It's Friday? I seem to be missing a Tuesday this week, but I did get an electric shock, maybe that explains the missing day...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I went with these:
> View attachment 5167957View attachment 5167958
> I went with these when I got my Nectar Collector. I'm very happy with all three. They are stellar. I can also attach a water path to each of them and if I don't feel light lighting a torch my EVRI connects to my Nectar Collector.


And I got the dipper from dip devices. Uses the same tips. (One of 2 supplied tips burned out so I ordered a 5 pack of replacement tips). I like it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's Friday? I seem to be missing a Tuesday this week, but I did get an electric shock, maybe that explains the missing day...


Wasn't that on Wednesday though?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wasn't that on Wednesday though?


Yea, but I think it erased Tueday.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I seem to be missing a Tuesday this week


Nah, It just melted out into Wednesday...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's Friday? I seem to be missing a Tuesday this week, but I did get an electric shock, maybe that explains the missing day...


Retrograde amnesia is an oft experienced side effect of an electrical shock.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Retrograde amnesia is an oft experienced side effect of an electrical shock.


That's a good one, I'll add it my alibi list.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No light yet?


Nope nothing yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nothing yet


It’s out for delivery


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Yuppers last time I checked it was for 2 I'll check again


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

why do get the strange feeling that Jeff is gonna blow a gasket over that light assembly......hmmmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s out for delivery


Okay now I cannot find the tracking number for the light didn't you guys give me the @LaughingGrass @curious2garden


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do get the strange feeling that Jeff is gonna blow a gasket over that light assembly......hmmmmm


Because you know something I don't


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay now I cannot find the tracking number for the light didn't you guys give me the @LaughingGrass @curious2garden


I don’t have it c2g said she emailed it to you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

who knows?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

I gotta work on my light game, none of mine are red.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope nothing yet


It says by 7 PM... They have a little more time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It says by 7 PM... They have a little more time.


I just couldn't get my tablet to give up the information you guys are great I seen the tracking deal and it says yeah out for delivery by 7:00


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It says by 7 PM... They have a little more time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

i have a spray can of red???


----------



## DCcan (Jul 22, 2022)

Strange Pink Glow in Sky Turns Out to Be Caused by Monster Weed Farm


Who needs Northern Lights?




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a spray can of red???


Did you just meet me?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you just meet me?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do get the strange feeling that Jeff is gonna blow a gasket over that light assembly......hmmmmm


Nothing to assemble so relax Jeff

Q: Anything to assemble
A: Clip hangers on and plug and play
By Barbara Flores on March 17, 2021


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta work on my light game, none of mine are red.


Me too!! 

The only LED's I have are 5 year old blurples that I use to veg. I might just have to up my game here soon too! My grow keeps getting smaller and smaller, just like my, um, hairline 

Shrinkage effects everything I guess.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 22, 2022)

I think I've got maybe 2 or 3 years left on my HLG r-spec light. It's got maybe 7 diodes dead from when I was running at full blast. 

Trying to decide between buying new QB's or replacing the light, probably fall on the side of just have some extra QB's sitting around basically just changing a light bulb, just 288x3 of them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Retrograde amnesia is an oft experienced side effect of an electrical shock *and Dabbing*.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

time for a


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too!!
> 
> The only LED's I have are 5 year old blurples that I use to veg. *I might just have to up my game here soon too! * My grow keeps getting smaller and smaller, just like my, um, hairline
> 
> Shrinkage effects everything I guess.


I keep saying that. Before I go for an LED 1000 equivalent I need to put in a mini split. So it's a green grass grew all around scenario.

For some unknown reason I end up here watching her videos when I start doing research





Nasty smok ers cough and jason was shook | TikTok


27.9K Likes, 251 Comments. TikTok video from Useless Farm (@useless_farm): "Nasty smok ers cough and jason was shook". original sound - Useless Farm.




www.tiktok.com









Replying to @bluebirdygirl6 ❤️❤️❤️❤️


61K Likes, 908 Comments. TikTok video from Useless Farm (@useless_farm): "Replying to @bluebirdygirl6 ❤️❤️❤️❤️". original sound.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

O I think that we need to open this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168042


@Laughing Grass is going to be jelly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Ok I'm trying but I'm shaking


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168042


Oh momma


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh momma


I know right, that is a beaut !

His plants are going to think they died and went to plant heaven !


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168046View attachment 5168047Ok I'm trying but I'm shaking View attachment 5168048


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Grumpy says what?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168046View attachment 5168047Ok I'm trying but I'm shaking View attachment 5168048






Toss em on and ignite it 
Because


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Toss em on and ignite it
> Because


holy spirit I HAVE THE LIGHT


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168054View attachment 5168055holy spirit I HAVE THE LIGHT


Don't go into the light Jeff!! Stay with us


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168054View attachment 5168055holy spirit I HAVE THE LIGHT


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't go into the light Jeff!! Stay with us


You asked for it he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Enjoy


How can I not


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Ok I need to smoke a bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168067


Good idea, I'll join you....Time for a movie I think!!

I am watching another Netflix series....Maid


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168042


little heads up Jeff, 
hang it high & don't be afraid to dim it, ~50 %


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

I'll join ya....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> little heads up Jeff,
> hang it high & don't be afraid to dim it, ~50 %
> View attachment 5168096


^^^ this. I'd shorten that spindly plant by 1/2, thin to a reasonable number of colas and put it under this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I'll join ya....
> View attachment 5168097


About time lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> little heads up Jeff,
> *hang it high* & don't be afraid to dim it, ~50 %
> View attachment 5168096


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^ this. I'd shorten that spindly plant by 1/2, thin to a reasonable number of colas and put it under this


I'm listening more information about this LIGHT is more than welcome and thank you 


BobBitchen said:


> little heads up Jeff,
> hang it high & don't be afraid to dim it, ~50 %
> View attachment 5168096


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

O @BobBitchen I've got 2 of your lady's that will reap the benefits


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 22, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> little heads up Jeff,
> hang it high & don't be afraid to dim it, ~50 %
> View attachment 5168096


Oh hell yes! Even my 3 board 330w HLG r-spec will cook leaves if it's too close. My photone app reports "MAX" (above 3000 ppfd) at 12" with full power, and no the plants did not like it that hot either. That's a beautiful light, wish I had the space for it. 








I'm a full 20" from the canopy and I'm running at lowest power ~30%. Also last week of veg, don't want to hit them with 1500+ ppfd just yet.
Looks like 5 dead diodes after 3.5 years and honestly that happened when I was running at full stregnth to see what the plants would do. Neither the plants nor the light liked being turned all the way up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Oh hell yes! Even my 3 board 330w HLG r-spec will cook leaves if it's too close. My photone app reports "MAX" (above 3000 ppfd) at 12" with full power, and no the plants did not like it that hot either. That's a beautiful light, wish I had the space for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is so nice to here 3.5 years and some lovely ladies


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that is so nice to here 3.5 years and some lovely ladies


Thank you, these are new strains to me, one is Ice Cream Cake and the other 2 are Sweet and Sour, both from American breeders. I have fallen in love with HLG. My first choice was to custom build a light from RapidLED.com but when my HPS died I was mid flower and didn't have time to wait on mail order so had to get directly from the hydroponics store locally. 

Mostly getting a picture of the light for ya. I got the light around the beginning of 2019 my old light was a 450w HPS. It took a bit of a learning curve but this light has consistantly yielded at least 15% more than my old HPS and on the high end I yielded exacly 1g short of a pound in my tiny 6 square feet. 0.55 m2, under the HPS my highest yield was 10oz. 

I could absolutely go with 1 less board and about 100w less, but I don't see why I would.. I just need a bigger space and then more lights.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Thank you, these are new strains to me, one is Ice Cream Cake and the other 2 are Sweet and Sour, both from American breeders. I have fallen in love with HLG. My first choice was to custom build a light from RapidLED.com but when my HPS died I was mid flower and didn't have time to wait on mail order so had to get directly from the hydroponics store locally.
> 
> Mostly getting a picture of the light for ya. I got the light around the beginning of 2019 my old light was a 450w HPS. It took a bit of a learning curve but this light has consistantly yielded at least 15% more than my old HPS and on the high end I yielded exacly 1g short of a pound in my tiny 6 square feet. 0.55 m2, under the HPS my highest yield was 10oz.
> 
> I could absolutely go with 1 less board and about 100w less, but I don't see why I would.. I just need a bigger space and then more lights.


I think I just got a little wood that is awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5168054View attachment 5168055holy spirit I HAVE THE LIGHT


Woohoo!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woohoo!


The birthday gift that just keeps on giving


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Thank you, these are new strains to me, one is Ice Cream Cake and the other 2 are Sweet and Sour, both from American breeders. I have fallen in love with HLG. My first choice was to custom build a light from RapidLED.com but when my HPS died I was mid flower and didn't have time to wait on mail order so had to get directly from the hydroponics store locally.
> 
> Mostly getting a picture of the light for ya. I got the light around the beginning of 2019 my old light was a 450w HPS. It took a bit of a learning curve but this light has consistantly yielded at least 15% more than my old HPS and on the high end I yielded exacly 1g short of a pound in my tiny 6 square feet. 0.55 m2, under the HPS my highest yield was 10oz.
> 
> I could absolutely go with 1 less board and about 100w less, but I don't see why I would.. I just need a bigger space and then more lights.


I have had quite a few different cake strain from the dispensary and I have loved each and every one of them


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 22, 2022)

Ya, I'm up. Munchies fridge clean out . 
Italian hot sausage, some hamburger, couple tomatoes I knew had to go, oregano, basil, a red pepper that needed sacrificing, fresh thyme picked outside under the moon, and a half a purple onion. Put in tortillas with sour cream and Red Hot .
Munchies denied!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

Tangie. Tastes like orange. My sativa grows make these long airy buds. Need to fatten up the ladies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning 






Oh look another 90° and humid day 

What's goin on today?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 23, 2022)

Had pizza and coffee for breakfast, probably the highlight of my day.
Out of beer, ice cream and milk, so limited breakfast choices.

Got up too late to put on another spray of Bt on the garden, rain washed it off the other day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The birthday gift that just keeps on giving


I was too impaired to type more than woohoo last night. Did you get your light hung?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was too impaired to type more than woohoo last night. Did you get your light hung?


Same, I fell asleep as soon as he got it.
Jeff's probably getting a tan under his new light.
That thing's a tank, a 5x5 flowering area!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was too impaired to type more than woohoo last night. Did you get your light hung?


Yes I did it is awesome to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

Interesting to see HLG switching from Mean Well to Sylvania drivers. I got extra wiring to mount drivers away from lights.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O @BobBitchen I've got 2 of your lady's that will reap the benefits


I know you’ll make all us Godparents proud!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I know you’ll make all us Godparents proud!


Ramping up the pressure already are we lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Interesting to see HLG switching from Mean Well to Sylvania drivers. I got extra wiring to mount drivers away from lights.


Greek to me @Laughing Grass, what does this mean? I know it means


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ramping up the pressure already are we lol


Yeah buddy. They say always play against somebody better than you. That’s the only way to get better.

Dad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Greek to me @Laughing Grass, what does this mean? I know it means View attachment 5168339


I really like to know how you all get my picture my family doesn't even have this many pictures of me


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

VPD charts are your friend to get her dialed in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> VPD charts are your friend to get her dialed in.


I speak two languages English and bad English and I spell even worse but these 3 letter word all way get me


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My fully vaccinated and boosted 30 year old niece, now has Covid for the fourth time.
> WTAF


Ok you know how I feel about my mother. Well she let Marley come visit last weekend and she told Marley she only had a cold! Covid.

She’s a nutbag user. I know she didn’t get tested.

So my poor niece spent the weekend with her


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

Sorry for the geek. Horticulture Lighting Group dumps Mean Well for Sylvania as supplier for their power supplies. Makes sense because Sylvania is their supplier for the red led. The power supply is mounted over the red heatsink. I ran extra wires to mount the power supplies away from the lights to have better clearance at the ceiling.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta work on my light game, none of mine are red.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Sorry for the geek. Horticulture Lighting Group dumps Mean Well for Sylvania as supplier for their power supplies. Makes sense because Sylvania is their supplier for the red led. The power supply is mounted over the red heatsink. I ran extra wires to mount the power supplies away from the lights to have better clearance at the ceiling.


Well that clears it up lol Last time I grew it was under 1000 watt HPS.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

My spiderfarmer board has red


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Sorry for the geek. Horticulture Lighting Group dumps Mean Well for Sylvania as supplier for their power supplies. Makes sense because Sylvania is their supplier for the red led. The power supply is mounted over the red heatsink. I ran extra wires to mount the power supplies away from the lights to have better clearance at the ceiling.


Oh I think I'll be keeping my Tinkering fingers off of this light


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

Don't have to ask the daily question now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ramping up the pressure already are we lol


I know how much dispensary weed is. You’ll be saving a lot of money too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

But now that I think about it I do have some philzon lights now that might be in trouble


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My spiderfarmer board has red


God I hate spiders!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I know how much dispensary weed is. You’ll be saving a lot of money too.


Yeah for real that's the plan kind of torn about it cuz if it wasn't for the dispensaries we wouldn't be able to grow what we grow so I got to support them a little bit anyhow


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah for real that's the plan kind of torn about it cuz if it wasn't for the dispensaries we wouldn't be able to grow what we grow so I got to support them a little bit anyhow


Same here. We can’t grow & weed here is generally $50 an eighth. I get the extracts. Looks good on record. And the stupid card just makes me feel better.


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

someone asked "Why pay once when you could pay twice?"


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> little heads up Jeff,
> hang it high & don't be afraid to dim it, ~50 %
> View attachment 5168096


How can you tell the setting without a light meter?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

Kill-a-Watt at the wall works for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same here. We can’t grow & weed here is generally $50 an eighth. I get the extracts. Looks good on record. And the stupid card just makes me feel better.


Is Florida recreational here in Illinois we were allowed to grow just before they went recreational


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5168361


I would pass tf out.
She gets the spiders and I do roaches.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is Florida recreational here in Illinois we were allowed to grow just before they went recreational


Nope


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> someone asked "Why pay once when you could pay twice?"


 we can't grow weed( legally ) lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Same here. We can’t grow & weed here is generally $50 an eighth. I get the extracts. Looks good on record. And the stupid card just makes me feel better.


It was supposed to be this one


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 23, 2022)

It’s all about the Benjamin’s, baby. You know how messed up this state is.

oh wait, to whomever does it please don’t narc on my pseudo political comment.


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

easy enough to get a prescription for 2 grams a day. allows you 5 plants. have to put up with renewals


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> How can you tell the setting without a light meter?


Phone app can at least ballpark it. Photone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Phone app can at least ballpark it. Photone.


That's the one I use


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> VPD charts are your friend to get her dialed in.


I hate looking at those. I'm so far outside the parameters, but the weed keeps growing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s all about the Benjamin’s, baby. You know how messed up this state is.
> 
> oh wait, to whomever does it please don’t narc on my pseudo political comment.


Yes yes I do well at least you have medical


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I speak two languages English and bad English and I spell even worse but these 3 letter word all way get me


Vapor Pressure Deficit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Vapor Pressure Deficit
> View attachment 5168369


Thanks for that


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

Sensors may be the suspect then. Anyways the baseline cannot be all over the map.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

This is an option with their lights, pretty cool.








Lighting Controls


GrowFlux




growflux.com





Someone has been complaining about the electric bill so it would be nice to switch over to LED.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> How can you tell the setting without a light meter?


I use a Kill-A-Watt also


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I use a Kill-A-Watt also


Me too but my phone app works great LOL and I always forget to bring the Kill-A-Watt upstairs


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well that clears it up lol Last time I grew it was under 1000 watt HPS.


Still a fine choice....That's what I am using!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2022)

So I'm taking down a tent right now. And a spider drops down between my glasses and eyeball......I didn't scream 

















I'm lying......totally screamed and danced around till it was dead


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2022)

Photone seems very accurate and has been a big help. The “Pro” version is really fun but the free app will get ya close.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I would pass tf out.
> She gets the spiders and I do roaches.


Oh man I remember those big ol' Palmetto bugs in Florida, which is just a nice word for American cockroach. Them suckers are HUGE. And the freaking ants. I remember leaving half a candy bar on my dresser, and an hour later there was a trail of ants coming out of the baseboard and to my candy bar. Couldn't even leave bread out of the refridge or ants would get it....and our landlord had the place exterminated monthly.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm a photone fan as well. It's not perfect and I wouldn't trust it's "number" as being accurate to an actual photosynthetic photon-flux density measurement. When I use my iPhone12 sitting on the exact same place in with the light hanging exactly where it was two days before, I can get the same number. 

I found that my plants "like" it around 2500ppfd according to photone. I don't think they're actually getting 2500 ppfd, but that's where they start to look like they're getting too much light. The real number is probably around 1500 - 1800, but consistency is more important than accuracy of measurement. When I switched phones the numbers didn't match between the two devices but remained consistent on each device.

For 20 bucks it gives me way to keep the light roughly the same as the plant grows and I adjust the light but the plants are my best "measure" of when they're happy. The number just allows me to adjust intensity vs. distance to dial the heat and humidity a little bit with the light.



manfredo said:


> Oh man I remember those big ol' Palmetto bugs in Florida, which is just a nice word for American cockroach. Them suckers are HUGE. And the freaking ants. I remember leaving half a candy bar on my dresser, and an hour later there was a trail of ants coming out of the baseboard and to my candy bar. Couldn't even leave bread out of the refridge or ants would get it....and our landlord had the place exterminated monthly.


Yes to all of this. My Mother-in-Law came down one year and left a Burger KIng burger sitting wrapped on my counter for 6 hours  while we took her to the beach. She literally threw a fit about putting in the fridge  (I seriously don't understand this 60's throwback woman.)

We came home and there were ghost ants all over the counters of the kitchen homing in on her burger like it was Candy Mountain. I just looked at her dryly and said, "Next time will you trust me about the pest problems about where I've lived for 15 years. This is going to cost me both time and money trying to defeat them, now that you left them a fucking invitation."

She hasn't been back ... and is NEVER allowed in my kitchen again.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm a photone fan as well. It's not perfect and I wouldn't trust it's "number" as being accurate to an actual photosynthetic photon-flux density measurement. When I use my iPhone12 sitting on the exact same place in with the light hanging exactly where it was two days before, I can get the same number.
> 
> I found that my plants "like" it around 2500ppfd according to photone. I don't think they're actually getting 2500 ppfd, but that's where they start to look like they're getting too much light. The real number is probably around 1500 - 1800, but consistency is more important than accuracy of measurement. When I switched phones the numbers didn't match between the two devices but remained consistent on each device.
> 
> ...


I have had a problem with them since I pulled out the old kitchen cabinets, no idea why. I bought a pack of ant traps and dispersed them around the kitchen. I seem to have them under control at the moment.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

What is the difference in heat from an open HPS hood and the Quantum boards?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have had a problem with them since I pulled out the old kitchen cabinets, no idea why. I bought a pack of ant traps and dispersed them around the kitchen. I seem to have them under control at the moment.









This works.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have had a problem with them since I pulled out the old kitchen cabinets, no idea why. I bought a pack of ant traps and dispersed them around the kitchen. I seem to have them under control at the moment.


Over the last 14 years I've had about 4 major battles with them. One year they decided to nest in one of the kitchen cabinet behind some BHO extraction equipment I quit using. THe last time they had found an entry point in the house in our master bedroom where the 45 year old wood siding had rotted under the 20 year old aluminum siding and created a 2 foot by 2 foot hole to the outside world from the master bedroom. We ended up doing a full remodel of the house to close that off. New windows, siding, gutters, and a paint job, all because of the ant problem. 

This is my 1 - 2 punch against the ants. That and a liberal dusting of D.E. + Borax all the way around the house.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

The above is NASTY SHIT btw. Wear PPE, gloves, mask, and don't bring your clothes in the house after spraying it. Definitely don't use the bait gel if you're going to have small children around. Both products contain fertility interrupters and you don't want that shiat anywhere near anyone who has the intent of having children some day. Absolutely do not get anywhere near smokeable or edible plants.



raratt said:


> What is the difference in heat from an open HPS hood and the Quantum boards?


The heat is only a portion of the formula. My little 2x3 closet runs much cooler with 330w of led vs 450w of enclosed hood HPS with a 440cfm being yanked over the bulb. (Just downgraded the 440 to a 150cfm AC Infinity fan and love it!!

The driver on my flower side is 91°F and the boards are 93°F, the leaf temp is 75°f and my ambient is 79°f with a RH of 52%.
Veg side is about 5° less on all temp measures.

The other thing to remember is, at least the HLG Qb's, don't have any UV light while the HPS does put out some UV. I honestly never ran my HPS without a hood and an inline fan, it would have cooked my little closet. That being said, if I had the hardware to fabricate a "cool tube" type system over these boards I would gladly pull active cooling over the heat sink and driver. I have several designs drawn up, just no way to bend sheet metal or room on the sides to ventilate it. So I've just got an oscillating fan that sits in front of the closet and blows air between the light and the canopy.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> The above is NASTY SHIT btw. Wear PPE, gloves, mask, and don't bring your clothes in the house after spraying it. Definately don't use the bait gel if you're going to have small children around. Both products contain fertility interrupters and you don't want that shiat anywhere near anyone who has the intent of having children some day. Absoltely do not get anywhere near smokeable or edible plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a purpose built room that is about 6X5X8 feet. I put a window AC through the wall for cooling and I run a return fan at night when it is cool out. My exit fan only kicks on when it gets too hot in there.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> What is the difference in heat from an open HPS hood and the Quantum boards?


I don't know but I have my 1000 watt HPS air cooled hoods vented right into an old chimney and it stays about 80f in the room when lights are on, this time of year, with no AC. Normal temp in the basement is about 70f, so only raisers the temp 10 degrees....and in the winter it's nice!!

Another scorcher here....all 3 AC units jamming on high, and I overslept, so no farmers market or fresh tomatoes for me. Might have to go looking elsewhere!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a purpose built room that is about 6X5X8 feet. I put a window AC through the wall for cooling and I run a return fan at night when it is cool out. My exit fan only kicks on when it gets too hot in there.


My deep dark fantasy is to have a room that has independent environmental controls to the rest the house. Preferably a mini-split AC-dehumidifier combination. I have to run a balance between the plant's preferred environment and the wife-ometer setting.


----------



## solakani (Jul 23, 2022)

Dedicated grow room is the way to go. Trying a 5x5 lung tent to my 4x4 flower tent and grow 9 different autos


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My deep dark fantasy is to have a room that has independent environmental controls to the rest the house. Preferably a mini-split AC-dehumidifier combination. I have to run a balance between the plant's preferred environment and the wife-ometer setting.


My lab is in the basement. I vent through the fireplace.

I use an infinity 8" exhaust fan..

Got my exhaust set like this now.





pic not actual size.


Also built a frame to insert a 14,000 BTU Window Air Conditioner into the fire place.









I'm also running my 8" exhaust out through the same panel.










Not my pics.




Exhaust straight up the chimney. No filter, No circulating heat. Ambient temps stay 68 to 70 year round.
Canopy temps fluctuate 66 to 85 depending on lights on or off and if doors are open or not.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ah basements, I used to love my semi-finished basement in the midwest. It really fit my insomniac, internet troll personality as a teen.

Two things that are on the required list for house #2, a billiards room and a grow room. It would be preferable if I get to start with an unfinished basement with water supply. Those aren't happening in Florida, I'm pretty sure if you dig deep enough for a basement the state will sink.

Oh yeah, none of your notmypix posted. :-/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My deep dark fantasy is to have a room that has independent environmental controls to the rest the house. Preferably a mini-split AC-dehumidifier combination. I have to run a balance between the plant's preferred environment and the wife-ometer setting.


outside me in my living room


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

A comfortable wife makes for a very much happier life


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

Wife's wearing 2 shirts and a sweater. 

I'm in a pair of sleeper shorts and that's it. 

This is the dichotomy of my life. She can always put on more clothes but the plants and I are pretty much at peak temp allowable for us to breath, in fact neither the plants nor I would complain about 3-4 degrees F less. I might put on clothes with temps below 77°F/25°C.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wife's wearing 2 shirts and a sweater.
> 
> I'm in a pair of sleeper shorts and that's it.
> 
> This is the dichotomy of my life. She can always put on more clothes but the plants and I are pretty much at peak temp allowable for us to breath, in fact neither the plants nor I would complain about 3-4 degrees F less. I might put on clothes with temps below 77°F/25°C.


That is my son and wife so I'm also outvoted lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Some people like it hot!!!!! Okay to be honest I'd settle for lukewarm


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> no farmers market or fresh tomatoes for me. Might have to go looking elsewhere!


Stop by, I'll hook you up.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

Same here


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stop by, I'll hook you up.


Normally little roadside stands start popping up about now, but I have yet to see one.

I'm freaking starving too, and the thought of fresh BLT's is getting too me


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Normally little roadside stands start popping up about now, but I have yet to see one.
> 
> I'm freaking starving too, and the thought of fresh BLT's is getting too me


I had 2 last night...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Okay I've got a question what's the pool on me burning the s*** out of my plants with this light for the first time up to and can I get in on it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Oh radio silence is it up that much and if there ain't one you'll need to start one be kind of wrong with me to start one on myself wouldn't it


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

Actually not this morning, almost 10:30 and I am just getting ready to close the house up, it's 78 out, headed to 100 though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

I was riding my motorcycle one day when it was over 100 and an old lady said "oh it must be so cool on it". I asked her if she ever hit her face with a blow dryer and that it was like that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

And I believe this leaves the tent


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh radio silence is it up that much and if there ain't one you'll need to start one be kind of wrong with me to start one on myself wouldn't it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> What is the difference in heat from an open HPS hood and the Quantum boards?


That's a function of the wattage you're running.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I don't know but I have my 1000 watt HPS air cooled hoods vented right into an old chimney and it stays about 80f in the room when lights are on, this time of year, with no AC. Normal temp in the basement is about 70f, so only raisers the temp 10 degrees....and in the winter it's nice!!
> 
> Another scorcher here....all 3 AC units jamming on high, and I overslept, so no farmers market or fresh tomatoes for me. Might have to go looking elsewhere!


I couldn't run what I do without an air cooled hood.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

I know some cats in the neighborhood that are in troubleand no animals will be harmed in the filming of these clips bugged chased out of the yard hopefully irritated but not harmed


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My deep dark fantasy is to have a room that has independent environmental controls to the rest the house. Preferably a mini-split AC-dehumidifier combination. I have to run a balance between the plant's preferred environment and the wife-ometer setting.


I've been planning to put in a 4 room mini-split for awhile. The only thing stopping me is crawling around in the attic. I've planned it for November this year. We'll see if I actually do it. After replacing my forced air unit's capacitor I hauled some boards up and am getting ready for the slog. It will be easier when it's cooler.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've got a question what's the pool on me burning the s*** out of my plants with this light for the first time up to and can I get in on it


Honestly, low to no chance of you doing it to the point of measurable crop damage. I ran paranoid the first time with the LEDs and never really let it out of the gate, yielded a sad 7 ounces. The second crop I took off the brakes completely and blasted the hell out of my plants, had some dark "bars" that lined up perfectly with the red diodes, so I dialed it back and have basically stayed there, yielded 14oz, the grow after that was my 1g short of a lb. 

That's kind of my personal philosophy with all things new in my grow. Start with a bit of precaution and hold back until you know your system. Then once you've gotten a slight handle on it, it never hurts to put the pedal down and test the limits of your hardware. Then dial it back to where it's ideal. 

I doubt you'll burn them beyond maybe slightly crispy leaf edges, then you'll dial it back and be in a comfortable position.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> easy enough to get a prescription for 2 grams a day. allows you 5 plants. have to put up with renewals


5 plants???
I'm guessing you don’t grow regs…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Honestly, low to no chance of you doing it to the point of measurable crop damage. I ran paranoid the first time with the LEDs and never really let it out of the gate, yielded a sad 7 ounces. The second crop I took off the brakes completely and blasted the hell out of my plants, had some dark "bars" that lined up perfectly with the red diodes, so I dialed it back and have basically stayed there, yielded 14oz, the grow after that was my 1g short of a lb.
> 
> That's kind of my personal philosophy with all things new in my grow. Start with a bit of precaution and hold back until you know your system. Then once you've gotten a slight handle on it, it never hurts to put the pedal down and test the limits of your hardware. Then dial it back to where it's ideal.
> 
> I doubt you'll burn them beyond maybe slightly crispy leaf edges, then you'll dial it back and be in a comfortable position.


Thanks for that and I won't even hold you responsible for what comes next lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife you got this. You're going to have a great crop


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Honestly, low to no chance of you doing it to the point of measurable crop damage. I ran paranoid the first time with the LEDs and never really let it out of the gate, yielded a sad 7 ounces. The second crop I took off the brakes completely and blasted the hell out of my plants, had some dark "bars" that lined up perfectly with the red diodes, so I dialed it back and have basically stayed there, yielded 14oz, the grow after that was my 1g short of a lb.
> 
> That's kind of my personal philosophy with all things new in my grow. Start with a bit of precaution and hold back until you know your system. Then once you've gotten a slight handle on it, it never hurts to put the pedal down and test the limits of your hardware. Then dial it back to where it's ideal.
> 
> I doubt you'll burn them beyond maybe slightly crispy leaf edges, then you'll dial it back and be in a comfortable position.


My black dog LED will definitely bleach bud tips when too close. Gotta keep it at least 24” from canopy. 
I’m setting up my indoor space right now to flip a few outdoor plants early. Gonna try running a hybrid setup with LED and DE HPS.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've got a question what's the pool on me burning the s*** out of my plants with this light for the first time up to and can I get in on it





RetiredToker76 said:


> Honestly, low to no chance of you doing it to the point of measurable crop damage. I ran paranoid the first time with the LEDs and never really let it out of the gate, yielded a sad 7 ounces. The second crop I took off the brakes completely and blasted the hell out of my plants, had some dark "bars" that lined up perfectly with the red diodes, so I dialed it back and have basically stayed there, yielded 14oz, the grow after that was my 1g short of a lb.
> 
> That's kind of my personal philosophy with all things new in my grow. Start with a bit of precaution and hold back until you know your system. Then once you've gotten a slight handle on it, it never hurts to put the pedal down and test the limits of your hardware. Then dial it back to where it's ideal.
> 
> I doubt you'll burn them beyond maybe slightly crispy leaf edges, then you'll dial it back and be in a comfortable position.


I had some minor bleaching on the top cola's running ~90%.
Turned it down to about 60% and things are better.
I have the 650R Diablo in a 4x4 .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I had some minor bleaching on the top cola's running ~90%.
> Turned it down to about 60% and things are better.
> I have the 650R Diablo in a 4x4 .
> View attachment 5168475


Oh my my hell yeah thanks for sharing hopefully you are doing well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My deep dark fantasy is to have a room that has independent environmental controls to the rest the house. Preferably a mini-split AC-dehumidifier combination. I have to run a balance between the plant's preferred environment and the wife-ometer setting.


My indoor grow space isn’t sealed so controlling the environment is tricky at best. 
It’s part of the garage, which makes it extra fun when cars pull in. They are always hot and could be soaking wet.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was riding my motorcycle one day when it was over 100 and an old lady said "oh it must be so cool on it". I asked her if she ever hit her face with a blow dryer and that it was like that.


I hear that....plus the heat off the engine and exhaust frying you!! You basically have to wear pants on most for heat protection.

I was just thinking about a ebike ride, but after walking to my mailbox and back not so sure. The e-bike is definitely a lot cooler than a motorcycle, and I can wear light clothes, and I have a great backroad I ride on that about 80% shaded by trees. If these was a BLT waiting for me at the other end, I'd be on my way, lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> have to wear pants


I always wore jeans, we called people in shorts and flip flops organ donors... The best thing that can happen in an accident is you end up sliding on asphalt, pasted to the side of a vehicle is the worst. I've seen bad road rash, it isn't fun.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I always wore jeans, we called people in shorts and flip flops organ donors... The best thing that can happen in an accident is you end up sliding on asphalt, pasted to the side of a vehicle is the worst. I've seen bad road rash, it isn't fun.


Oh man, me too. My uncle hit a deer on a motorcycle with his wife on the back, and his face was basically wiped off. I believe he had 13 plastic surgeries to rebuild his face. 

Poor guy had bad luck. He was with his first wife in a terrible car accident that killed her almost instantly.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2022)

@Paul Drake @Laughing Grass 








Thanks, @srh88


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5168531


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)

Here in the Pacific Northwest, they issue heat advisories when temperatures hit 90+. 
In fact, there's one right now!

...PROLONGED STRETCH OF HOT TEMPERATURES NEXT WEEK ACROSS 
SOUTHWEST WASHINGTON AND NORTHWEST OREGON... 
Hot temperatures are expected across the interior lowlands of 
southwest Washington and northwest Oregon beginning Sunday and 
continuing through the end of next week. The probability of 
temperatures hitting 95F or warmer are upwards of 50-75% on any 
given day between Tuesday and Friday. Overnight low temperatures 
will gradually warm through the week with urban centers and higher 
hills struggling to dip below 65-70F by the middle to end of next 
week.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

Meh. It will be a couple degrees warmer than this forecast where I am at.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

We.got almost an inch of rain!

Grey tree frog hanging out on my rain collector

And I discovered my slingshot ammo is way more biodegradable than I assumed. It turned to mush in a bowl I left outside even though they look like terracotta


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2022)

101* still


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 101* still


Only 97 here, we have a couple more hours of heating left though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

we are down 3 degrees


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

we dropped 23 degrees!! Only because we had rain, and it is climbing back up now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2022)

@Laughing Grass . Hey girl , how’s the hummingbird bird feeder going?
my husband got a new hummingbird ring and it works really well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2022)

oMG! This ring
Is dangerous!!! Now they are addicted and hover Omg at
The screen door. My husband feels guilty and now has become their slave. SMH


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oMG! This ring
> Is dangerous!!! Now they are addicted and hover Omg at
> The screen door. My husband feels guilty and now has become their slave. SMH


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)

9k, ok, I'm up. I'm smoking.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Damn heat lightning Odin is not a fan I need coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2022)

Black Silk to all


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning 






90's and humid  

Hope you all have a good Sunday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember the game but I agree with the sun's face it's been angry lately


----------



## DCcan (Jul 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monday looks fun too, stormy but still be 86f.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 24, 2022)

That's really going to conflict with my garage clean out today. Housepainters start in ten days and I need to store more crap than usual in there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5168810


Only need one concession to that coffee coffee coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's really going to conflict with my garage clean out today. Housepainters start in ten days and I need to store more crap than usual in there.


Actually you have just embarked on an exciting game of LIVE Tetris! The game is to only move X rooms. Then as the painters finish you slot the next room(s) into the finished room. Why miss out on such excitement and fun by simply taking all the pieces off the board?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Only need one concession to that coffee coffee coffee


Level up, by investing in training to get Odin or alternatively wife (fewer points for that though) to fetch coffee!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 24, 2022)

Good mornin'. Be best or something like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good mornin'. Be best or something like that.


I'll see your first lady quote and raise you another, "Just say No!"


I'm seeing a pattern develop here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Level up, by investing in training to get Odin or alternatively wife (fewer points for that though) to fetch coffee!


I'm the only one awake


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm the only one awake View attachment 5168813


Gotta plan Sunday funday games better Jeff!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 24, 2022)

Motorcycle ride then A/C and couch, and beer.,....and fan. food too!.....and a joint.
Good Morning!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta plan Sunday funday games better Jeff!


You might be on to something there


----------



## solakani (Jul 24, 2022)

Bob on TikTok


Early morning breakfast at Denny’s I did give the server hot apple pie mini melt sample..




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 24, 2022)

Going back to bed. I’m never going outside again. Goodbye beach


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Going back to bed. I’m never going outside again. Goodbye beach
> View attachment 5168840


Okay who are you and what did you do with my Florida girl


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay who are you and what did you do with my Florida girl


I’ve spent a couple of days in for real wheelchair trying to navigate. I keep smashing my fingers, tearing up the w/c, etc..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve spent a couple of days in for real wheelchair trying to navigate. I keep smashing my fingers, tearing up the w/c, etc..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168867


Gloves and go slow.
**


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve spent a couple of days in for real wheelchair trying to navigate. I keep smashing my fingers, tearing up the w/c, etc..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168867


Bubble wrap here we come that's right I threaten wife with a human soccer ball I found on Google so you know I was serious lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

And if I could remember what the hell I did to find that thing I would do the same to you we can put that wheelchair inside the ball


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve spent a couple of days in for real wheelchair trying to navigate. I keep smashing my fingers, tearing up the w/c, etc..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168867


You have to crawl before you learn to walk, it is something new, you'll figure it out it just takes time.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Actually you have just embarked on an exciting game of LIVE Tetris! The game is to only move X rooms. Then as the painters finish you slot the next room(s) into the finished room. Why miss out on such excitement and fun by simply taking all the pieces off the board?


It's exterior only except for the front porch. The interior is in good shape all painted by moi.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)

My own chalkboard jar.
Envy me!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> My own chalkboard jar.
> Envy me!View attachment 5168915


cool, but .....envy, ..Maybe if the jar was full !


----------



## solakani (Jul 24, 2022)

Mephisto Genetics. Nice!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gloves and go slow.
> *View attachment 5168869*





raratt said:


> You have to crawl before you learn to walk, it is something new, you'll figure it out it just takes time.


I just found slow! I think I put a hole in the wall. She said just keep going lol 

Good idea, I’ve got a fawn pair just like those somewhere.

My brother is bringing his skull cap.

Peanut butter soufflé is really good, and 0 calories.


having heavy thunderstorms boo


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 24, 2022)

Nap time Georgia O’Keefe


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2022)

NATIONAL TEQUILA DAY - July 24


On July 24th, commemorate National Tequila Day with a little lime and salt. Mix up a Margarita, Paloma or a Mamasita to celebrate the day!




nationaldaycalendar.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> NATIONAL TEQUILA DAY - July 24
> 
> 
> On July 24th, commemorate National Tequila Day with a little lime and salt. Mix up a Margarita, Paloma or a Mamasita to celebrate the day!
> ...


If it weren't Sunday I'd be right over!


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ah basements, I used to love my semi-finished basement in the midwest. It really fit my insomniac, internet troll personality as a teen.
> 
> Two things that are on the required list for house #2, a billiards room and a grow room. It would be preferable if I get to start with an unfinished basement with water supply. Those aren't happening in Florida, I'm pretty sure if you dig deep enough for a basement the state will sink.
> 
> Oh yeah, none of your notmypix posted. :-/


These are from the web however do represent how I have configured my cooling and exhaust.

Pics not mine.
Dimensions not to scale.


AC built into the fireplace.



*Infinity 8" exhaust fan ducted through was added* after finding inspiration from this photo presentation from the web.



Something got lost in the mix.

Mostly copy and paste from a past post.




__





AC Infinity Fan Exhaust


I was looking at the 4” Cloudline T series. Yeah I like to keep them outside of the tent as well, when possible. Cool, thanks for the heads up. My fan that I have now sounds like a jet propeller on low. I like the cooling aspect that AC offers, if it works properly, the decrease in temp would...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

One side lower control arm put in check smoke break anyone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Yes it might be time for a smoke break but what do you call the three bowls that you smoked while you were putting the lower control arm in inspiration


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes it might be time for a smoke break but what do you call the three bowls that you smoked while you were putting the lower control arm in inspiration


Normal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Normal


Well I was going to say a must but you know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

@BudmanTX volcano in Japan what do you know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

And hopefully anybody that's by the Yosemite fires down there are safe tonight


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes it might be time for a smoke break but what do you call the three bowls that you smoked while you were putting the lower control arm in inspiration





Grandpapy said:


> Normal


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2022)

103* last 4 hours


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Some very solid advice I think I'll take it lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 103* last 4 hours


We're only at 100, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And hopefully anybody that's by the Yosemite fires down there are safe tonight


Thanks. I made it to visit Yosemite National park just in time before the first fire and now this fire is even worse!! The fire is burning through the road I took to get there . It’s so sad / such a beautiful place . I hope it doesn’t devour the cute town of Mariposa. They have the best grocery store and clean restrooms. I guess if I still lived in Turlock I would be suffering with breathing from the smoke but now being down in San Diego with a beautiful day and awesome breezes. Looks like some monsoon clouds to the east . When I drive down the highway 15 here they have big signs saying, “ California in severe drought. Conserve water. Save California”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. I made it to visit Yosemite National park just in time before the first fire and now this fire is even worse!! The fire is burning through the road I took to get there . It’s so sad / such a beautiful place . I hope it doesn’t devour the cute town of Mariposa. They have the best grocery store and clean restrooms. I guess if I still lived in Turlock I would be suffering with breathing from the smoke but now being down in San Diego with a beautiful day and awesome breezes. Looks like some monsoon clouds to the east . When I drive down the highway 15 here they have big signs saying, “ California in severe drought. Conserve water. Save California”


The only place I've got my wife willing to live when she wins the Mega Million Lottery if I could get her over the fear of the ground opening up and swallowing her lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX volcano in Japan what do you know


Prelims is it went boom, heavy ash cloud....I will know more when I look at usgs, and a couple of other sites I watch for this kinda thing come monday..if that one went up there might be a few more along that arc will go up too. Mother nature gives no warning ya know...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. I made it to visit Yosemite National park just in time before the first fire and now this fire is even worse!! The fire is burning through the road I took to get there . It’s so sad / such a beautiful place . I hope it doesn’t devour the cute town of Mariposa. They have the best grocery store and clean restrooms. I guess if I still lived in Turlock I would be suffering with breathing from the smoke but now being down in San Diego with a beautiful day and awesome breezes. Looks like some monsoon clouds to the east . When I drive down the highway 15 here they have big signs saying, “ California in severe drought. Conserve water. Save California”


Be safe, ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> NATIONAL TEQUILA DAY - July 24
> 
> 
> On July 24th, commemorate National Tequila Day with a little lime and salt. Mix up a Margarita, Paloma or a Mamasita to celebrate the day!
> ...


I’m in!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> outside View attachment 5168432me in my living roomView attachment 5168433


Do I gnome you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Prelims is it went boom, heavy ash cloud....I will know more when I look at usgs, and a couple of other sites I watch for this kinda thing come monday..if that one went up there might be a few more along that arc will go up too. Mother nature gives no warning ya know...


Awesome thanks for that


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hands down my favorite Sublime track.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Hands down my favorite Sublime track.


It is a good one I'd would hafta agree


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The only place I've got my wife willing to live when she wins the Mega Million Lottery if I could get her over the fear of the ground opening up and swallowing her lol


That is something to take into account. I understand we are 80 years overdue for the “big one” . I have experienced many earthquakes . The last big one I was in was actually in Stillwater, 0klahoma. My first and hopefully LASt unnatural earthquake caused from Frackin .It was so so scary. My bed was shaking and rocking with the sound of a truck rolling by. I do hope you win the Lottery. Good luck!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is a good one I'd would hafta agree



Takes me back to playing Dave Mirra BMX 2 on the X-Box 20 years ago. If I play the song my wife will come in and say, "That song still makes me dizzy and feel like I'm watching you play BMX!"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Hands down my favorite Sublime track.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is something to take into account. I understand we are 80 years overdue for the “big one” . I have experienced many earthquakes . The last big one I was in was actually in Stillwater, 0klahoma. My first and hopefully LASt unnatural earthquake caused from Frackin .It was so so scary. My bed was shaking and rocking with the sound of a truck rolling by. I do hope you win the Lottery. Good luck!!


Oh I know what the Good Vibrations are all about went to the earthquake in 79 in Sunland California


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @Laughing Grass . Hey girl , how’s the hummingbird bird feeder going?
> my husband got a new hummingbird ring and it works really well.
> View attachment 5168658View attachment 5168659View attachment 5168660


Wow! I haven’t seen one. That’s amazing!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> cool, but .....envy, ..Maybe if the jar was full !


Lol, soon.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> cool, but .....envy, ..Maybe if the jar was full !


Ehh, I have perhaps filled a jar or two in my day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @Laughing Grass . Hey girl , how’s the hummingbird bird feeder going?
> my husband got a new hummingbird ring and it works really well.
> View attachment 5168658View attachment 5168659View attachment 5168660


That's cool...


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

Touch of frost in the forecast


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning 






Happy Monday.....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2022)

82* at 5:30, a few clouds might hold us to 99*.
Like “Groundhog’s Day”

Been very hot since early June. 
And Dry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5169176


Fellow Torontonian?


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fellow Torontonian?


Did you see the Northern lights this weekend?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

New wheels will be here Friday, so long gas and parking tickets!



1000W 52v and goes like stink!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Did you see the Northern lights this weekend?


No, it was kinda cloudy most of the weekend and too much light pollution in the city. I did sit out and watch the huge thunderstorm roll trough around 10pm last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning, might be warm again, definitely crazy humid with all these pesky clouds.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5169254
> Morning, might be warm again, definitely crazy humid with all these pesky clouds.


They wandered all the way up here. I hope there aren't any thunderstorms.


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

Yes. I am located in the 6ix but I still call Montreal home.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New wheels will be here Friday, so long gas and parking tickets!
> 
> View attachment 5169252
> 
> ...


I don't know if you know this or not but your new vehicle doesn't have air conditioning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New wheels will be here Friday, so long gas and parking tickets!
> 
> View attachment 5169252
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

On my todo list


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 25, 2022)

Does anyone else wake and water more often than they wake and bake?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 25, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Does anyone else wake and water more often than they wake and bake?


Ugh! Had to remind me. Gonna rain today, so I'm lazily gonna use my water jugs.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New wheels will be here Friday, so long gas and parking tickets!
> 
> View attachment 5169252
> 
> ...


My uncle, who is 70 years old, just bought a similar one from Lectric bikes, that is foldable, so he can get it in his Kia Soul, and he has been driving to different back roads and going on 20 mile cruises regularly...He seems to love it!!

I think his is 500 watts, and with 1000 watts you should be able to go up any hill. 

I think he only paid $800 and it looks sweet for the price


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> On my todo list
> View attachment 5169273


a cruise or seeing the northern lights? Or both?? 

I'm down for both!!


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

Aurora borealis. Cruise not my thing but comes highly recommended.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know if you know this or not but your new vehicle doesn't have air conditioning


If i go fast enough it will!



DarkWeb said:


>


I'm researching panniers and locks right now. Last bike I had stolen was using a kryptonite lock.


manfredo said:


> My uncle, who is 70 years old, just bought a similar one from Lectric bikes, that is foldable, so he can get it in his Kia Soul, and he has been driving to different back roads and going on 20 mile cruises regularly...He seems to love it!!
> 
> I think his is 500 watts, and with 1000 watts you should be able to go up any hill.
> 
> ...


I did look at some of the folding bikes. I don't think this will be something I'll take outside the city. Mainly groceries and errands close to home. I had over $100 in parking tickets last week... just three tickets  









Liberty 52v 1000


The most stylish, beautifully designed Ebike. Experience the powerful 1000w motor, class, and luxury with this new classical modern look.




rizebikes.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> Yes. I am located in the 6ix but I still call Montreal home.


I'm downtown area. Love this city!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 25, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> View attachment 5169276


Hawk
Monday morning breakfast


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm downtown area. Love this city!


Be careful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Be careful
> View attachment 5169302


I'll definitely be wearing a helmet every time I use it. How are you doing? Must be more mobile with the new ramp.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Be careful
> View attachment 5169302


That’s of my bff who just did it falling off her bike in France and waited 2 weeks until they got home to get it checked smh


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll definitely be wearing a helmet every time I use it. How are you doing? Must be more mobile with the new ramp.


I’m nervous. We did it on my bday but we were fucked up. Have to get straps and cover.
I think wife thinks we can’t do the lift but dad said three and a half arms would work.

I’m thinking of a crank and cord for it if it’s too much to lift.

I can’t really nag.

Made ribeye stir fry last night. The quickest way to ANYONE’S heart is their stomach.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If i go fast enough it will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What where's the basket or a sidecar for your little man


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If i go fast enough it will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any lock can be opened. You need to make sure you get the right one. The key is also very important. Those tumblers with numbers.......you just need a paper clip. The round keys......you only need a Bic pen. A cable with fine strands and a cross key is a good bet. And I think kryptonite has a warranty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning all....how's everyone doing , hopefully keeping cool and well hydrated with this heat wave we are in.....

woke up this morning to a mild 78F with low humidity....felt pretty good from what i can tell....high today 102F, yeah still going on those over 100 days 45 now, got to admit, last couple of evenings abot 6:30 to 7 it's not that bad, good south wind and in the mid 90's, makes for good beer drinking weather.....

just made a fresh pot, so warm ups coming

now to attack these taco's.....oh hot sauce.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any lock can be opened. You need to make sure you get the right one. The key is also very important. Those tumblers with numbers.......you just need a paper clip. The round keys......you only need a Bic pen. A cable with fine strands and a cross key is a good bet. And I think kryptonite has a warranty.


You forgot the can of freon and a ball Bean hammer pretty much open any lock out there


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

100 mile range battery


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....how's everyone doing , hopefully keeping cool and well hydrated with this heat wave we are in.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a mild 78F with low humidity....felt pretty good from what i can tell....high today 102F, yeah still going on those over 100 days 45 now, got to admit, last couple of evenings abot 6:30 to 7 it's not that bad, good south wind and in the mid 90's, makes for good beer drinking weather.....
> 
> ...


Our heatwave kind of broke for the day we're not even going to hit 80° today according to our news weather person lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are heatwave kind of broke for the day we're not even going to hit 80° today according to our news weather person lol


not here, it's been 40+ days of over 100, think our weather guy is smoking crack when he say we might have a pop up shower....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You forgot the can of freon and a ball Bean hammer pretty much open any lock out there


I did say any lock can be opened.


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

Ball-peen hammer checked. Freon R22 banned. Any substitute?


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

asking for a friend


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

My friend said probably co2


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

co2. so versatile. my grow room is locked and co2 is inside.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ball-peen hammer checked. Freon R22 banned. Any substitute?


liquid nitrogen FTW.......don't ask how i know...lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5168447
> 
> Actually not this morning, almost 10:30 and I am just getting ready to close the house up, it's 78 out, headed to 100 though.


Looks like Rachmaninoff playing the piano.


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

Liquid nitrogen. Only have the dry on hand to make my bubble.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any lock can be opened. You need to make sure you get the right one. The key is also very important. Those tumblers with numbers.......you just need a paper clip. The round keys......you only need a Bic pen. A cable with fine strands and a cross key is a good bet. And I think kryptonite has a warranty.


What do you think of this one? 

Kinda pricey!





__





Loading…






www.amazon.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks like Rachmaninoff playing the piano.


I was a bit of an angsty teen. This was mine and my boyfriend (who I met at bandcamp) song.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m nervous. We did it on my bday but we were fucked up. Have to get straps and cover.
> I think wife thinks we can’t do the lift but dad said three and a half arms would work.
> 
> I’m thinking of a crank and cord for it if it’s too much to lift.
> ...


I'm confused is it a lift and not a ramp?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm confused is it a lift and not a ramp?


Me too


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

lift = elbow grease?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> lift = elbow grease?


If it's collapsible and not electric it is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ball-peen hammer checked. Freon R22 banned. Any substitute?


Well I guess I'm showing my age


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

here ya go @Jeffislovinlife little something on that volcano that blew it's top, still going from yesterday too....





__





Sakurajima


Sakurajima Volcano, Kyushu (Japan) - facts & information / VolcanoDiscovery



www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> here ya go @Jeffislovinlife little something on that volcano that blew it's top, still going from yesterday too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Kinda pricey!
> 
> ...


With this.
https://www.amazon.ca/Kryptonite-720018210610-KryptoFlex-8-Inch-Security/dp/B000NOO3ZQ/ref=pd_aw_fbt_img_sccl_1/146-1192817-7893814?pd_rd_w=Otvxt&content-id=amzn1.sym.39d9e415-02ef-45fd-b35a-a3372d93165a&pf_rd_p=39d9e415-02ef-45fd-b35a-a3372d93165a&pf_rd_r=NPHWX2RCKCBSH51G12AE&pd_rd_wg=3q85v&pd_rd_r=5fd269d6-fefe-4bd5-a1d0-4daf472d753f&pd_rd_i=B000NOO3ZQ&psc=1


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> here ya go @Jeffislovinlife little something on that volcano that blew it's top, still going from yesterday too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the pictures are awesome by the way


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Some of the pictures are awesome by the way


yeah some of it's previous eruptions are pretty remarkable....love the ionized lightning ones hell of a capture...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I was a bit of an angsty teen. This was mine and my boyfriend (who I met at bandcamp) song.


Okay maybe the first classical music reference ever posted on RIU.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @Laughing Grass is going to be jelly









If I'm good this year maybe Santa will bring me a couple of these for Christmas. Too bad they're not red!









HLG 350R


HLG 350R Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light is designed to replace a single-ended 600 watt HID with just 330 watts. With a rectangular footprint this fixture is ideal for flowering smaller grow spaces or vegging in commercial grow.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay maybe the first classical music reference ever posted on RIU.





Rsawr said:


> unfortunately no! but if there is some aria you love i'd like to know. I need new music to learn. I checked. I have some *schumann* uploaded, haha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> With this.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Kryptonite-720018210610-KryptoFlex-8-Inch-Security/dp/B000NOO3ZQ/ref=pd_aw_fbt_img_sccl_1/146-1192817-7893814?pd_rd_w=Otvxt&content-id=amzn1.sym.39d9e415-02ef-45fd-b35a-a3372d93165a&pf_rd_p=39d9e415-02ef-45fd-b35a-a3372d93165a&pf_rd_r=NPHWX2RCKCBSH51G12AE&pd_rd_wg=3q85v&pd_rd_r=5fd269d6-fefe-4bd5-a1d0-4daf472d753f&pd_rd_i=B000NOO3ZQ&psc=1


Jesus when did bike locks get so expensive? This is tapping into my fancy panniers budget. 

I want these but I can't find them in north america. 





__





SL 55 CX (IconRed) 2022/23


SL55CX




mainstream-msx.de


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I'm good this year maybe Santa will bring me a couple of these for Christmas. Too bad they're not red!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking of making some changes here too. In NY 6 in flower and 6 in veg is legal now, with 2 or more people living in the property. Half that if alone. 

And with utilities going 

a new LED light or 2 and back into a tent might be perfect. I just bought great new ballasts last year, but I am sure I can re-sell them. In fact I am sure I can sell enough HPS stuff to pay for my "upgrade".


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jesus when did bike locks get so expensive? This is tapping into my fancy panniers budget.
> 
> I want these but I can't find them in north america.
> 
> ...


I can tell you from experience how hard it is to saw through a cable with a hacksaw blade in a vice-grip in the dark.......while on my honeymoon  

I like the smaller u-lock and the chain too. Manganese is a bitch to work with because it work hardens. The chain has a high content in it.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2022)

I saw someone riding one yesterday, and vaping.
Looked like it beats the hell out of jogging.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am thinking of making some changes here too. In NY 6 in flower and 6 in veg is legal now, with 2 or more people living in the property. Half that if alone.
> 
> And with utilities going View attachment 5169444
> 
> a new LED light or 2 and back into a tent might be perfect. I just bought great new ballasts last year, but I am sure I can re-sell them. In fact I am sure I can sell enough HPS stuff to pay for my "upgrade".


A couple of these bad boys would light up your space nicely!









HLG Scorpion® Diablo


This is the most efficient full spectrum Horticulture lamp with an efficiency of 3.0 µmol/J and over 2100 PPF output. HLG Scorpion® Diablo™ commercial lamps are designed for growers that demand both high intensity and high efficiency to maximize crop yields.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can tell you from experience how hard it is to saw through a cable with a hacksaw blade in a vice-grip in the dark.......while on my honeymoon
> 
> I like the smaller u-lock and the chain too. Manganese is a bitch to work with because it work hardens. The chain has a high content in it.


I don't plan on leaving it out overnight. Mostly locking it up at stores during the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't plan on leaving it out overnight. Mostly locking it up at stores during the day.


I wasn't planning on leaving our bikes out too lol I left the keys on my dresser 6 hours away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw someone riding one yesterday, and vaping.
> Looked like it beats the hell out of jogging.


I'm dying to pass a group of those serious guys on bight pink and green bikes wearing spandex... Doing it while smoking a cigarette and drinking a coffee would be awesome!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm dying to pass a group of those serious guys on bight pink and green bikes wearing spandex... Doing it while smoking a cigarette and drinking a coffee would be awesome!


I keep pulling out in front of chubby old guys on Ebikes, can't figure out how they accellerate up hill!
Just seems to defy all the laws of physics.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A couple of these bad boys would light up your space nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or these....and they come in your color!! 



https://www.amazon.com/Horticulture-Lighting-Group-Certified-Inventronics/dp/B08LZ4LT6H?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw someone riding one yesterday, and vaping.
> Looked like it beats the hell out of jogging.


Almost anything beats the hell out of jogging.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Or these....and they come in your color!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking at this:


https://www.amazon.com/HYPHOTONFLUX-SMART-670-Independent-Control-Spectrum/dp/B09YV5G35B?ref_=ast_sto_dp


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2022)

I told the wife I wanted the one Jeff got, she said I better find some money somewhere...lol. Hey, it would save electricity...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> I told the wife I wanted the one Jeff got, she said I better find some money somewhere...lol. Hey, it would save electricity...


u too...and i thought i was the only one...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Or these....and they come in your color!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish! My room is 6x3 so even Jeff's hotness is too big. the HLG 300r is red, but my existing lights are chinese clones of those.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

Here's another nice one...with a killer warranty. 5 years +





__





Efinity Superstar Series II 660W LED






newearthgardencenter.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

i've got to admit, LED systems have changed in the last 5yrs.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

@ANC needs to get his lights to North America.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've got to admit, LED systems have changed in the last 5yrs.....


One nice things, you don't have to buy bulbs every 6 months like HPS. That alone will pay for an LED light, and then you get electricity savings, and hopefully they run a little cooler. 

I think I am going for a bike ride!!


----------



## solakani (Jul 25, 2022)

Raging Kush II


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> One nice things, you don't have to buy bulbs every 6 months like HPS. That alone will pay for an LED light, and then you get electricity savings, and hopefully they run a little cooler.
> 
> I think I am going for a bike ride!!


I'm still using one of these that I bought in 2018 can't believe I paid $700 for that!









Horticulture Lighting Group HLG 300 V2 Rspec


Order your Horticulture Lighting Group HLG 300 V2 Rspec today from RightBud. Lowest price guaranteed, FREE shipping & factory warranty.




rightbud.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still using one of these that I bought in 2018 can't believe I paid $700 for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid a lot for an iPhone 3GS j/s  although I'm no longer using it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I paid a lot for an iPhone 3GS j/s  although I'm no longer using it.









My parents wouldn't buy me one... stupid blackberry!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My parents wouldn't buy me one... stupid blackberry!


My parents wouldn't either. Frankly they NEVER purchased me any phones. I had to buy my own. It sucked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My parents wouldn't either. Frankly they NEVER purchased me any phones. I had to buy my own. It sucked.


Fuck this adulting shit! Nobody ever asks how fast you can run in your new shoes or shows you a really cool rock they found.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck this adulting shit! Nobody ever asks how fast you can run in your new shoes or shows you a really cool rock they found.


That's very true


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2022)

Well I might need clean undies.

I was 3/4 of the way through my usual ebike route, when I heard some screaming at the top of their lungs...I look, and see this running fill bore and maybe 20' from me, silent but full bore....
(not my pic, but it was a big black GS )


I was cruising about 15 mph, and hit the throttle. But I immediately had to slow down for a sharp turn, and glanced back as I came around the corner...He was still in full pursuit, and still about 15-20' behind...But as soon as I turned the corner I floored it, and glanced back to see him giving up, and his owner was still screaming at the top of his lungs. I'm glad the owner was out there making noise or the dog would have had me!! I have never seen that dog before so maybe he was just visiting...I hope!! 

My first time being chased by a dog


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well I might need clean undies.
> 
> I was 3/4 of the way through my usual ebike route, when I heard some screaming at the top of their lungs...I look, and see this running fill bore and maybe 20' from me, silent but full bore....
> (not my pic, but it was a big black GS )
> ...


He wanted to play


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Fuck this adulting shit!* Nobody ever asks how fast you can run in your new shoes or shows you a really cool rock they found.


I'm with you there.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well I might need clean undies.
> 
> I was 3/4 of the way through my usual ebike route, when I heard some screaming at the top of their lungs...I look, and see this running fill bore and maybe 20' from me, silent but full bore....
> (not my pic, but it was a big black GS )
> ...


I carry a stun baton now


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 25, 2022)

Venison backstraps, purple onion, amish butter, thyme and basil, golden oregano from garden. Seasoned sea salt, rice & black beans with cilantro in a tortilla.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I carry a stun baton now


Sorry I can't help it all I can see is Sandra Bullock with purple hair


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry I can't help it all I can see is Sandra Bullock with purple hair


And to take a little bit further at least you're standing by a 442 Oldsmobile


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

Life sucks sometimes. I just texted a friend wondering how he's doing. And his wife texted back he died on Saturday  


Fuck man!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Life sucks sometimes. I just texted a friend wondering how he's doing. And his wife texted back he died on Saturday
> 
> 
> Fuck man!


 That’s harsh. I’m sorry.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 25, 2022)

Ooph, life has a way of being a sledge to the face. hope you folks are doing well!


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

Dance of death


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

Dylan Thomas 

Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Old age should burn and rave at close of day; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 26, 2022)

Good morning. I've grown to like ground turkey in the tacos so today is Turkey Taco Tuesday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

Morning 






Mid 70's and nice again. But the heat is coming back so only a little relief. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ooph, life has a way of being a sledge to the face. hope you folks are doing well!


We warned you to be careful with those edibles! They can be face plant inducing. How are you doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Life sucks sometimes. I just texted a friend wondering how he's doing. And his wife texted back he died on Saturday
> Fuck man!


Damn, that is a rough way to find out - sorry man.



Rsawr said:


> Ooph, life has a way of being a sledge to the face. hope you folks are doing well!


You are sorely missed dear. Please drop by more often.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feels pretty good, doesn't it?! Yes enjoy it as the heat returns soon!! I am going to head out for a walk in the park this morning I think! Either that or some garage cleanup/organization!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Feels pretty good, doesn't it?! Yes enjoy it as the heat returns soon!! I am going to head out for a walk in the park this morning I think! Either that or some garage cleanup/organization!!



67° last night. We were using the fire table.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2022)

something happened to me so now im going to scream at the people who fix it and call them names and act like a fucking 2 year old


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2022)

@raratt you cant be serious right?? you think its okay to going on a rampage calling people names when they made a minor mistake, but somehow the mods are in the wrong? you're joking right. did you NOT see his behavior you "liked" every comment calling the mods names for a mistake....

really just trying to understand how you think this is okay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think it was a reasonable mistake.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5169789


Have you. checked the tracking today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you. checked the tracking today?


Maybe


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't feel that way, I figure people are entitled to their opinions, even if they do not reflect mine. I don't come here to stir shit.


you dont think liking every comment calling gwn a fucking snowflake is stirring shit? than making a secondary thread about it, and than liking the comment saying " i only made it because i wanted to trigger gwn hes a fucking snowflake"


please correct me if im wrong but it seems like you are* LIKING *that content,* because you physically hit the like button on every comment of theirs.*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe


@LaughingGrass you can't brake a tracking number asking for a friend


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have no problem with GWN, we have been PM'ing for awhile.


i see youre just avoiding

if you liked someone you probably dont like comments calling them fucking snowflakes, you know what you did, i think youre trying to back peddle

im out i dont have time for back andforth you know what you did


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have no problem with GWN, we have been PM'ing for awhile.


Then why wouldn't you support your friend, a mod who donates their time to us when he's getting ragged on?


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

Research shows that Facebook likes can be automatically processed to infer intimate details about an individual, such as sexual orientation, political and religious views, race, substance use, intelligence, and personality. Effectively, individual views and preferences can be revealed even if they were not directly expressed or indicated by liking associated content.


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

No such thing as a free lunch


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

okie dokie......i don't think i have enough coffee in me for this......


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jul 26, 2022)

Huh.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> okie dokie......i don't think i have enough coffee in me for this......


I was thinking the exact same thing I need more coffee


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> If I could find the thread I'd undo my likes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing I need more coffee


i just got a fresh warm up......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

solakani said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Wait a minute I got the fix Sorry it a slow morning so


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @LaughingGrass you can't brake a tracking number asking for a friend


Lol not that I know of. My ebike hasn't shipped yet. Amazon has ruined me, I have zero patience for slow shipping.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol not that I know of. My ebike hasn't shipped yet. Amazon has ruined me, I have zero patience for slow shipping.


It's so bad I had to train Odin to watch for the ups truck for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's so bad I had to train Odin to watch for the ups truck for me View attachment 5169827


if he was at my house, he'd be looking for rabbits......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if he was at my house, he'd be looking for rabbits......


Lol he would do it to I've never had a big dog be able to catch a rabbit until Odin


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's so bad I had to train Odin to watch for the ups truck for me View attachment 5169827


What are you waiting on??? The tent??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What are you waiting on??? The tent??


Yuppers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol he would do it to I've never had a big dog be able to catch a rabbit until Odin


ol grandpa gives it a go every once in while if i let him loose.......he almost catches them till the hard right the rabbit takes.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

3:30 in the morning we figure it out buddy and me called Stanley over there that I'm going to have to move my oscillating fan in my grow room to get the new tent that's okay we will do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 3:30 in the morning we figure it out buddy and me called Stanley over there that I'm going to have to move my oscillating fan in my grow room to get the new tent that's okay we will do itView attachment 5169830


Are you going to be able to get it setup yourself?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ol grandpa gives it a go every once in while if i let him loose.......he almost catches them till the hard right the rabbit takes.....


The rabbit gets three laps around the yard if it don't make it outside the fence in that it's done well unless it's one of the baby rabbits then you're just drooled upon and held down


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to be able to get it setup yourself?


Yuppers one way or another so that means that I have already recruited help to get it set up my wife my oldest son and my youngest son are all just about as excited as I am


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The rabbit gets three laps around the yard if it don't make it outside the fence in that it's done well unless it's one of the baby rabbits then you're just drooled upon and held down


naw grandpa don't play that game, the rabbits don't either......it's like when i let him loose the rabbit look at each other and go "holy shit we are outa here"....and poof they're gone......unless grandpa finds one, then it's off to the races.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers one way or another so that means that I have already recruited help to get it set up my wife my oldest son and my youngest son are all just about as excited as I am


Awesome! I remember setting up the gorilla tent in my basement with about 3 inches from the top of the tent to the joists. What a pain in the ass!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw grandpa don't play that game, the rabbits don't either......it's like when i let him loose the rabbit look at each other and go "holy shit we are outa here"....and poof they're gone......unless grandpa finds one, then it's off to the races.....


Odin doesn't mean to kill him he just gets excited and then he gets all depressed when they stop moving and looks at me like dad fix it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! I remember setting up the gorilla tent in my basement with about 3 inches from the top of the tent to the joists. What a pain in the ass!


Now that almost sounded like a comment that would come from a height challenged person he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers one way or another so that means that I have already recruited help to get it set up my wife my oldest son and my youngest son* and my plants* are all just about as excited as I am


FIFY

Yeah tents are MUCH easier to set up with 2 sets of hands!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin doesn't mean to kill him he just gets excited and then he gets all depressed when they stop moving and looks at me like dad fix it lol


never had that problem.....and if i had money to put down from what i've seen...it's the rabbits hand down....quick little furry bastards....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> never had that problem.....and if i had money to put down from what i've seen...it's the rabbits hand down....quick little furry bastards....


Yepper I'd have been on the same side of that but Odin has changed a lot of my thinking when it comes to big dogs lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yepper I'd have been on the same side of that but Odin has changed a lot of my thinking when it comes to big dogs lol


i like big dogs too...like grandpa he may be 8yrs old but that dog can run with the best of them, and if i have him in the house he acts a big puppy...playing with dog toys and stuff......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

@LaughingGrass want a the at my cool rockslol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @LaughingGrass want a the at my cool rocksView attachment 5169845lol


Yes, yes I do! You keep tagging my doppelganger.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

What the flip flop I see that now  just to clarify that is the emoji for being embarrassed right sorry about that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the flip flop I see that now  just to clarify that is the emoji for being embarrassed right sorry about that


All good, I see the name and I'm thinking why didn't I see that notification.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All good, I see the name and I'm thinking why didn't I see that notification.


You get no argument from me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @LaughingGrass want a the at my cool rocksView attachment 5169845lol


Those are really cool - do you polish them yourself?
Since we are showing off, here's a couple
Petrified log.




Fossilized shells


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those are really cool - do you polish them yourself?
> Since we are showing off, here's a couple
> Petrified log.
> View attachment 5169889
> ...


You have a whale rib too don't you?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2022)

I was just checking heating fuel prices on the NYSERDA site. It's going to be a very expensive winter for many. Kerosene is just under $7 a gallon, Fuel oil just under $6 gal., and propane is at $3.30 gal. in central NY...and these are summertime prices. They generally go way up come winter time  Everything has doubled from less than 2 years ago! (except wages/incomes)

If you are even thinking about adding insulating you better buy it now! 

I have been thinking about hooking a woodstove back up. I have scores of dead Ash trees for the taking.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck this adulting shit! Nobody ever asks how fast you can run in your new shoes or shows you a really cool rock they found.


My shoes are the fasterest


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Life sucks sometimes. I just texted a friend wondering how he's doing. And his wife texted back he died on Saturday
> 
> 
> Fuck man!


So sorry


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All good, I see the name and I'm thinking why didn't I see that notification.


How did you make a space in your user name?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My shoes are the fasterestView attachment 5169954


I'd race you, but running in flip flops probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd race you, but running in flip flops probably isn't a good idea.


I would challenge you to cartwheels


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> With this.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Kryptonite-720018210610-KryptoFlex-8-Inch-Security/dp/B000NOO3ZQ/ref=pd_aw_fbt_img_sccl_1/146-1192817-7893814?pd_rd_w=Otvxt&content-id=amzn1.sym.39d9e415-02ef-45fd-b35a-a3372d93165a&pf_rd_p=39d9e415-02ef-45fd-b35a-a3372d93165a&pf_rd_r=NPHWX2RCKCBSH51G12AE&pd_rd_wg=3q85v&pd_rd_r=5fd269d6-fefe-4bd5-a1d0-4daf472d753f&pd_rd_i=B000NOO3ZQ&psc=1


All set, bought a cute new helmet too. Now they just need to ship the damn bike!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How did you make a space in your user name?


When I registered I put the space and it let me. 



shnkrmn said:


> I would challenge you to cartwheels


You're on!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have a whale rib too don't you?


A few, vertebra also - waiting for Halloween to make it look more "Skeletony".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

those are freaking cool GWM.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I registered I put the space and it let me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're on!


Hah. Nobody on this site has spaces. You're special.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

Wait Herb & Suds and Roger A. Shrubber have spaces. It's a cabal!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2022)

36* North temp 103*.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2022)

Same - Same


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

102 today here.....can't wait for this crap to be over......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wait Herb & Suds and Roger A. Shrubber have spaces. It's a cabal!


My ego


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A few, vertebra also - waiting for Halloween to make it look more "Skeletony".
> 
> View attachment 5169959
> 
> View attachment 5169960


Are the other ones whale vertebrae?

nvm read better lol.


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> View attachment 5169968


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those are really cool - do you polish them yourself?
> Since we are showing off, here's a couple
> Petrified log.
> View attachment 5169889
> ...


First off I'm jealous and secondly no I did not polish them stones them fossils rock man and then the obvious question did you find them all yourself


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First off I'm jealous and secondly no I did not polish them stones them fossils rock man and then the obvious question did you find them all yourself


Actual photo of @GreatwhiteNorth at the beach


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Actual photo of @GreatwhiteNorth at the beach
> 
> View attachment 5169998


And I believe it only thing I want to know is what the shark do


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 26, 2022)

Actual shot of my Great White sighting while in the water.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 102 today here.....can't wait for this crap to be over......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

Shark looks like......Ouch! Wrong hole!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 26, 2022)

420, time to make the tacos...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

It's BLT SEASON!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

i heard tacos and blt's??


i'm in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

HOW DARE HIM order something in a big box


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

The emotional coaster ride on on because of you people I shall get you all my pretties


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> HOW DARE HIM order something in a big boxView attachment 5170016


Is that really the tent? It's not showing up on USPS as delivered.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I believe it only thing I want to know is *what the shark do*


Called him a snowflake!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is that really the tent? It's not showing up on USPS as delivered.


looks small. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is that really the tent? It's not showing up on USPS as delivered.


 nope my son ordered something on purpose just a fool me because of you people


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Okay okay maybe not on purpose


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> nope my son ordered something on purpose just a fool me because of you people


 Bummer, kick him in the shins for us.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, kick him in the shins for us.


A Peter Griffin move coming up I'm on it


----------



## DCcan (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, kick him in the shins for us.


Wait till after he helps you hang the filter and blower...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Wait till after he helps you hang the filter and blower...


I have a spare one so I can take out his shin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have a spare one so I can take out his shin


And he don't even smoke yeah we can take him out


----------



## DCcan (Jul 26, 2022)

I usually give my son whack, tell him "it's from Mom, you know what for!"
Then he blurts out something like "I know , sorry but I needed the $800 for rent"
Or boots, or car payment, or food..always something I didn't know about. 
WTF?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I usually give my son whack, tell him "it's from Mom, you know what for!"
> Then he blurts out something like "I know , sorry but I needed the $800 for rent"
> Or boots, or car payment, or food..always something I didn't know about.
> WTF?


And the only thing I heard was Cat's in the Cradle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Playing in the background


----------



## DCcan (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the only thing I heard was Cat's in the Cradle


Too true, It's me all over again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Too true, It's me all over again.


And yet it still doesn't help in that moment of having a conversation with him lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

My wood went up 






























$40 a cord


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

yeah yeah......j/k


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My wood went up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is 80 bucks a truck load here and that's a pickup truck so you're still cheap


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah yeah......j/k


I can smell my wood


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is 80 bucks a truck load here and that's a pickup truck so you're still cheap


A true cord is 4'x4'x8'. A pickup is much smaller....more like what's called a "face cord" I burn between 4 and 6 true cords a season.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can smell my wood


i can too....especially after i get my lazy ass to go cut it in the front yard......i have bout 4 trees that need to be taken down


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A true cord is 4'x4'x8'. A pickup is much smaller....more like what's called a "face cord" I burn between 4 and 6 true cords a season.


damn u do go through some wood don't ya


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn u do go through some wood don't ya


$250 a cord now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A true cord is 4'x4'x8'. A pickup is much smaller....more like what's called a "face cord" I burn between 4 and 6 true cords a season.


That's why I said you were cheap that's a lot of wood to burn


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> $250 a cord now.


we are about $140 a cord now......when winter hits it will go a little higher not much though


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A true cord is 4'x4'x8'. A pickup is much smaller....more like what's called a "face cord" I burn between 4 and 6 true cords a season.


My mother in law burned about the same. She lived in the mountains and rarely heated with propane.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> $250 a cord now.


40 or 250 I'm confused now but 250 a cord sounds much much better if you are selling it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> My mother in law burned about the same. She lived in the mountains and rarely heated with propane.


And that would be a woman I wouldn't want to mess with lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that would be a woman I wouldn't want to mess with lol


That would not have been a good idea.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2022)

She's gone, fuck cancer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 40 or 250 I'm confused now but 250 a cord sounds much much better if you are selling it


Or maybe not high enough lets work on that right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> She's gone, fuck cancer.


And a very big ditto on f*** cancer


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First off I'm jealous and secondly no I did not polish them stones them fossils rock man and then the obvious question did you find them all yourself


The fossil rock was my brothers - not sure where it came from but the whale bones & petrified wood came from a beach in Alaska (near Sand Point) that had tons of the stuff falling out of the bluff's & on the beach. That one log section weighs near a hundred lbs & I had to carry it about 1/4 of a mile back to the small boat.
I made multiple trips with rocks & bones - was beat for a couple of days!


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Called him a snowflake!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we are about $140 a cord now......when winter hits it will go a little higher not much though


You're not gonna find it much cheaper than $250 now. Green or lengths are less.



raratt said:


> My mother in law burned about the same. She lived in the mountains and rarely heated with propane.


Only wood. 80° when it's -20° out priceless 



raratt said:


> She's gone, fuck cancer.


Fuck Cancer!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm always growing something. Ukrainian yellow carrots.

Edit: Uzbek golden. I ate 2 gummies a little while ago. Uzbek/Ukraine lol.


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i heard tacos and blt's??
> View attachment 5170015
> 
> i'm in



What would you do for a Klondike Taco?


*RIP, Choco Taco*
The Choco Taco was the answer to a simple question: What if ice cream was tacos? 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/food/2022/07/26/choco-taco-appreciation-nostalgia/



*Choco Tacos are gone for good*
Choco Tacos had a pretty good run: The chocolate-dipped ice cream novelty sweetened childhood trips to the convenience store or ice cream truck for nearly four decades. But on Monday, its manufacturer announced it was discontinuing the product, citing pandemic-era challenges.





https://www.washingtonpost.com/food/2022/07/26/choco-tacos-klondike-discontinued/






Long live the Nutty Buddy!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 26, 2022)

So I went out and mangled my garden, defoliated and bent over, tied and retied plants, spread them out for better air. Came inside and took A dump, friggin toilet paper kept sticking to my hand!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The fossil rock was my brothers - not sure where it came from but the whale bones & petrified wood came from a beach in Alaska (near Sand Point) that had tons of the stuff falling out of the bluff's & on the beach. That one log section weighs near a hundred lbs & I had to carry it about 1/4 of a mile back to the small boat.
> I made multiple trips with rocks & bones - was beat for a couple of days!


And the belief in @Laughing Grass picture has increased


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So I went out and mangled my garden, defoliated and bent over, tied and retied plants, spread them out for better air. Came inside and took A dump, friggin toilet paper kept sticking to my hand!


Must've been 10 ply....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> What would you do for a Klondike Taco?
> 
> 
> *RIP, Choco Taco*
> ...


So you know the stripper CC that lives in St Petersburg Florida lol long long story


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> What would you do for a Klondike Taco?
> 
> 
> *RIP, Choco Taco*
> ...


yeah i saw that this morning in the news while i was waking up....they're phasing it out....dunno why....those taco ones are good as hell.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Ok to respect the taco and ice cream gods


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The fossil rock was my brothers - not sure where it came from but the whale bones & petrified wood came from a beach in Alaska (near Sand Point) that had tons of the stuff falling out of the bluff's & on the beach. That one log section weighs near a hundred lbs & I had to carry it about 1/4 of a mile back to the small boat.
> I made multiple trips with rocks & bones - was beat for a couple of days!


Do you know what the individual fossils are?if it was I would be running down to the Museum and trying to find out I've been trying to get something set up so I can take the granddaughters out looking for some


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's BLT SEASON!! View attachment 5170011View attachment 5170012View attachment 5170013


BOOM!

Heart-shaped no less.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Heart-shaped no less.View attachment 5170111


Hungry


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

Cherries taste so real.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 26, 2022)

solakani said:


> Cherries taste so real.
> View attachment 5170113


I haven't had the cherry ones yet, look amazing!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> What would you do for a Klondike Taco?
> 
> 
> *RIP, Choco Taco*
> ...


And they dropped this on a Tuesday! Taco Tuesday!


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

Please note that I no longer use the RIU like feature because I do not want to account for my actions to RIU when asked. Too much drama. RIU family is special to me. I love you all.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2022)

solakani said:


> Please note that I no longer use the RIU like feature because I do not want to account for my actions to RIU when asked. Too much drama. RIU family is special to me. I love you all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Heart-shaped no less.View attachment 5170111


Bacon + a quick and easy pasta salad=yummy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

Fuck Cancer! My wife's aunt just told us about hers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

And on that note a quick update for you at 12:57 a.m. it left the Amazon place for a place in Champaign Illinois so it's on the way to Illinois


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck Cancer! My wife's aunt just told us about hers


 I'm so sorry about that the wife will put all of you on her prayer list does she live close?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so sorry about that the wife will put all of you on her prayer list does she live close?


She's on the other side of the country 


Thank you for your prayers. Stage 3 pancreatic cancer


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck Cancer! My wife's aunt just told us about hers


Awe man, that sux...feel for ya mate....we're here..js


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Heart-shaped no less.View attachment 5170111


With all sincerity 



We won't discuss my singular tomato


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

T&T is a nice hangout and I am thankful to RIU for making it possible. It takes a lot of resources to keep the site running smooth. 

But RIU is a content server made up of static web pages and we are the content providers. Kind of makes me question who is serving who.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Does she partake and if So are you going to be helping?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

The best advice I can give you don't treat her like she has a disease Treat Her Like She's your sister-in-law she will love you for it other family members questionable


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2022)

solakani said:


> T&T is a nice hangout and I am thankful to RIU for making it possible. It takes a lot of resources to keep the site running smooth.
> 
> But RIU is a content server made up of static web pages and we are the content providers. Kind of makes me question who is serving who.


Just a semantic correction, 'static' when in fact they are dynamic built on a database.


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)

Interesting. Tell me more.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2022)

solakani said:


> Interesting. Tell me more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Let there be fire


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> That's cool...


Was…. It appears the competition next door gets all the action. After that one night they no longer go to the ring. The neighbor has them all whipped to his balcony. He has 2 dishes placed on the balcony with some sort of chopped stuff in them that the hummers go Wild for! They don’t bother with the ring anymore. I guess if the neighbor takes a break from 
The dishes or goes on vacation they will go to the ring again but until then all we can do is watch them zip by and into the neighbors balcony.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 26, 2022)

I just spent two hours listening to lounge jazz and shopping for seeds I'm not going to buy any time soon. Kinda miss shopping at attitude seed bank, haven't looked at them since they got dumped by Visa and Brexit screwed with their strain availability. May have to check out and see what they've been up to. There's also popping any number of the seeds I've either not popped or gotten as freebies. Honestly some of my favorite strains came from the freebies packs. 

Just high and bored and looking at plants.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I just spent two hours listening to lounge jazz and shopping for seeds I'm not going to buy any time soon. Kinda miss shopping at attitude seed bank, haven't looked at them since they got dumped by Visa and Brexit screwed with their strain availability. May have to check out and see what they've been up to. There's also popping any number of the seeds I've either not popped or gotten as freebies. Honestly some of my favorite strains came from the freebies packs.
> 
> Just high and bored and looking at plants.


What kinda of stranes are you looking into


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Why yes I will


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 26, 2022)

solakani said:


> Interesting. Tell me more.


Fine, I'll bite. All of our posts, usernames, images, little silly stories, and SNSFW images are stored in a database. Usually of the 'brands' SQL, Oracle, or other database system, then a script generates the webpages we view; and are dynamically created when we click on the link, more or less. The forum I used to manage was a *phpBB*, an open source forum software package mostly composed of the scripting language php. I could sit on the root drive of our server and watch the pages get created in the temporary directories and then remove themselves when no one was reading it. Keeping a copy of every single page would be a MASSIVE waste of both navigating efficiency as well as drive space.

RIU is a little more high class, they use XenForo Solutions forums. Which means they're paying for cloud storage, support, and a lot of the back-end programming I used to do. I'm not an RIU anything (and frankly wouldn't want to be) but a quick look at XenForo and you can figure out some of what they pay to keep this clown parade on the road. Just for the forum software package and cloud storage.

 

So this place isn't necessarily cheap once you consider that's only their *the current advertised price* for cloud storage and possibly forum program/support is included in that. Then there's the ISP and traffic fees which can add up pretty quickly. The reality is they probably do well to keep this on the web at all and pay a few employees and turn a small profit.

So there ya go, that's my experience as a forum programmer for about 6 years. Once the site was built, the databases populated, and the forum system configured, it pretty much ran itself. Other than occasional file corruption, and the cat herding several thousand child-like petulant internet denizens.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> What kinda of stranes are you looking into


Shrug, dunno. That's why I was shopping. My ususal list of requirements, 10week max flowering time, high yield, high THC, feminized and photoperiod. I usually shop for 6-8 months before I even decide I'm actually going to pull the trigger on seeds. I've got at least the next 4 months of growing currently in progress. I don't even know if I'll like the strains I'm currently running. Just passing the time really.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Fine, I'll bite. All of our posts, usernames, images, little silly stories, and SNSFW images are stored in a database. Usually of the 'brands' SQL, Oracle, or other database system, then a script generates the webpages we view; and are dynamically created when we click on the link, more or less. The forum I used to manage was a *phpBB*, an open source forum software package mostly composed of the scripting language php. I could sit on the root drive of our server and watch the pages get created in the temporary directories and then remove themselves when no one was reading it. Keeping a copy of every single page would be a MASSIVE waste of both navigating efficiency as well as drive space.
> 
> RIU is a little more high class, they use XenForo Solutions forums. Which means they're paying for cloud storage, support, and a lot of the back-end programming I used to do. I'm not an RIU anything (and frankly wouldn't want to be) but a quick look at XenForo and you can figure out some of what they pay to keep this clown parade on the road. Just for the forum software package and cloud storage.
> 
> ...


Wow. A forum programmer! That is so cool! I am interested in becoming an AI engineer . Do you think it’s a good field to get into?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow. A forum programmer! That is so cool! I am interested in becoming an AI engineer . Do you think it’s a good field to get into?


I honestly have no idea at this point. I walked away from IT completely in 2010. Machine Learning algorithms do seem to be where the future is headed. As far as pay, job positions, and entry barriers I really don't know. I've kind of been a 'gig economy' vagrant for the last 12 years, I've done everything from busking with my cello on the beach, to music festival management, to audio/video editing for net people, to fighting bugs on medical marijuana. I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I have also heard a lot of good things (pay and opportunity wise) in the data collection (mining) and analysis fields.

Unfortunately I kind of stepped away from anything where I had to deal with users (who knew nothing), bosses (who kind of knew a little), to project manager (who knew how to yell at the client, take lunch, and go home early,) to CEO (who knew embezzlement) because I didn't want to play their games. Hope your math background is solid, once you get into machine learning and Ai, that's the name of the game.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

Rest well my people I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling see you in a few hours


----------



## solakani (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks for the info. I did not know that Xenforo is provider to RIU. If I may ask, what is your source for this detail?

phpBB is open source. it would be nice to have the repository of your work


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2022)

solakani said:


> Thanks for the info. I did not know that Xenforo is provider to RIU. If I may ask, what is your source for this detail?
> 
> phpBB is open source. it would be nice to have the repository of your work


Xenforo is listed at the bottom of the page.


----------



## solakani (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks for the XenForo link. I did not notice it before.

btw, $130 to have the XenForo branding removed from RIU. It looks like XenForo is based on JS, PHP and MySQL running in VirtualBox.


----------



## solakani (Jul 27, 2022)

AI to identify plant disease but what about working on an accident avoidance protocol? It is like playing god to decide whether to take out the old guy or the mother with the child.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Fine, I'll bite. All of our posts, usernames, images, little silly stories, and SNSFW images are stored in a database. Usually of the 'brands' SQL, Oracle, or other database system, then a script generates the webpages we view; and are dynamically created when we click on the link, more or less. The forum I used to manage was a *phpBB*, an open source forum software package mostly composed of the scripting language php. I could sit on the root drive of our server and watch the pages get created in the temporary directories and then remove themselves when no one was reading it. Keeping a copy of every single page would be a MASSIVE waste of both navigating efficiency as well as drive space.
> 
> RIU is a little more high class, they use XenForo Solutions forums. Which means they're paying for cloud storage, support, and a lot of the back-end programming I used to do. I'm not an RIU anything (and frankly wouldn't want to be) but a quick look at XenForo and you can figure out some of what they pay to keep this clown parade on the road. Just for the forum software package and cloud storage.
> 
> ...


I've just begun to smoke the Northern Lights #2 that I got from here. Nice body effects.

I've got Northern Lights #5 about 1/2 way through, Skunk could be flipped now but has to wait for NL to get finished. I also got the GDP and Colombian Haze waiting in the wings.








Authentic Genetics Seed Company


Authentic Genetics™ is the home of Original Haze and seeds by Mel Frank & Todd McCormick. We specialize in cannabis genetics and seeds. We authenticate varieties from all over the world. Feminized Seeds and Regular Seeds available: Skunk #1, Durban Poison, Afghan, OG Kush, Sativa, Indica, Hybrids.




agseedco.com





Great answer, too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

solakani said:


> AI to identify plant disease *but what about working on an accident avoidance protocol*? It is like playing god to decide whether to take out the old guy or the mother with the child.


It's not an either/or proposition. They are working on accident protocols. My car will stop itself, drive itself etc....


----------



## solakani (Jul 27, 2022)

They?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Morning 






80° and sunny today. 

How's it going?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Good morning, friends! I woke up at 3am, read retiredtokers post and then lay in bed updating my temporary files lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning, friends! I woke up at 3am, read retiredtokers post and then lay in bed updating my temporary files lol.


Oh here's what I was trying to remember. RIU used to use vbulletin not xenforo. File Repair Complete lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

It shipped, I’m not excited, you’re excited


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

After yesterday's golf debacle I'm breaking out my lucky kraken shirt today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> After yesterday's golf debacle I'm breaking out my lucky kraken shirt today.View attachment 5170328


Secret Cthulu supporter?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Secret Cthulu supporter?


Nothing to hide here. I serve at the bidding of Yog Sothoth, the blind gibbering progenitor of cthulhu, born of the nameless mist.

I devoured Lovecraft as a teen. I never grew out of a love of overwrought incantatory prose.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm confused is it a lift and not a ramp?


A ramp to get out of the house and the “lift” is on the truck.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s of my bff who just did it falling off her bike in France and waited 2 weeks until they got home to get it checked smh


Surgery tomorrow, her first piece of hardware.

Good morning, miss a day and miss drama. Email me @raratt 

Lots of thunderstorms, lots of rain.


Andy Warhol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> A ramp to get out of the house and the “lift” is on the truck.


Okay that makes more sense.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Surgery tomorrow, her first piece of hardware.
> 
> Good morning, miss a day and miss drama. Email me @raratt
> 
> ...


Very cool picture of a cat the other thing in there not so much in my opinion more coffee is needed lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5170339
> 
> Mornin.


I like dessert too!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool picture of a cat the other thing in there not so much in my opinion more coffee is needed lol


Yep, he was one WEIRD dude.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2022)

I have a mess to clean up. I left my deep fryer out in the patio last night....I make fries out there so not to stink the kitchen up with frying oil. Well about 3 am the raccoons decided to have a party. Little fu**ers!! Same bastards that kept messing with my grill until I added some bleach to the grease trap!

Good old Dawn dish soap and some high pressure should remove it from the concrete, hopefully!!



Paul Drake said:


> Surgery tomorrow, her first piece of hardware.
> 
> Good morning, miss a day and miss drama. Email me @raratt
> 
> ...


I thought it was a picture of your BFF.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, he was one WEIRD dude.


Weirdness on steroids and whatever else he'd could put in his mouth I guess


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a mess to clean up. I left my deep fryer out in the patio last night....I make fries out there so not to stink the kitchen up with frying oil. Well about 3 am the raccoons decided *to have a party.* Little fu**ers!! Same bastards that kept messing with my grill until I added some bleach to the grease trap!
> 
> Good old Dawn dish soap and some high pressure should remove it from the concrete, hopefully!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, he was one WEIRD dude.


Nothing wrong with weird artists.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nothing wrong with weird artists.


I have questions about that


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a mess to clean up. I left my deep fryer out in the patio last night....I make fries out there so not to stink the kitchen up with frying oil. Well about 3 am the raccoons decided to have a party. Little fu**ers!! Same bastards that kept messing with my grill until I added some bleach to the grease trap!
> 
> Good old Dawn dish soap and some high pressure should remove it from the concrete, hopefully!!
> 
> ...


No one appreciates Andy Warhol?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Anytime I hear dude's name I get pictures of Campbell Soup cans and I shake my head and that's art never understood him give me a Salvador Dolly anytime


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a mess to clean up. I left my deep fryer out in the patio last night....I make fries out there so not to stink the kitchen up with frying oil. Well about 3 am the raccoons decided to have a party. Little fu**ers!! Same bastards that kept messing with my grill until I added some bleach to the grease trap!
> 
> Good old Dawn dish soap and some high pressure should remove it from the concrete, hopefully!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No one appreciates Andy Warhol?


I love weird


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anytime I hear dude's name I get pictures of Campbell Soup cans and I shake my head and that's art never understood him give me a Salvador Dolly anytime


How about Picasso?


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)

Neighbors are dragging their trailer out of their yard. It was entertaining when the first started putting it back there, they have improved since. It will sit in front of their house with road cones for a day or so.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love weird


Me too, fuck normal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How about Picasso? View attachment 5170354


I will say he's a master of what he did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love weird


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too, fuck normal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

I love prototyping  


Makin the tool to make the test pieces. It's going in a press to shape some stainless.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love prototyping
> View attachment 5170360
> 
> Makin the tool to make the test pieces. It's going in a press to shape some stainless.


You need new boots


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2022)

Morning all...hope everyone is staying cool......yeah we got another day of mother nature going eh.....you don't get nothing again....just the heat....

woke to to a cool 77F this morning, light humidity.......high today yes you guessed it....100F....day 47

welp to get a warm up, coffee is made.......now where are those taco's .......

i love the wierd btw.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need new boots


Shop Vans  


What


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Still needs more massaging but looking good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Works


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5170361


I had the first pressing


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shop Vans
> View attachment 5170366
> 
> What


Good idea. I been shopping for vans and I really like these


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good idea. I been shopping for vans and I really like these
> View attachment 5170394


Basically what I have but I have a heal cup......and lots of holes lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Just discovered big city greens on Disney channel. I’m lol and your kids/grandkids might too






gotta see


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Basically what I have but I have a heal cup......and lots of holes lol


I had black leather croc loafers. Ended up being thrown away by mrs cause I just couldn’t. They were beach shoes by the time she threw them away.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Neighbors are dragging their trailer out of their yard. It was entertaining when the first started putting it back there, they have improved since. It will sit in front of their house with road cones for a day or so.


What kind of trailer? Like a camper??


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Works
> View attachment 5170381


Newfangled dab press??


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Newfangled dab press??


Dabs probably helped this


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2022)

I just took a Covid test  

Negative! 

I have had a mild headache the past 2 days, then a mild sore throat this morning....That was exactly how it started last time! Plus my housemate was sneezing up a storm a few days ago, for a few days (after one of his all night whore fests last Friday night). I asked him to take a Covid test a few days ago but he ignored me! We shall see...Sometimes it takes several days to register! I haven't had a headache in about a month+ probably til now...and it is mild.

I had to rebuild a single handle kitchen sink faucet this morning too after he apparently torqued on it last night. Got 19 years out of it...It pays to buy quality faucets unless you like replacing them!

OK, time to go rinse the soapy mixture off my patio and rustle up some lunch!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Works
> View attachment 5170381


Induction heat treatment on the outer/working edges?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Induction heat treatment on the outer/working edges?


Laser cut.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Got my money


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No one appreciates Andy Warhol?


I love Andy. Absolutely transformed global contemporary art for good or bad. A lot of his work was an inside joke to baffle.the rubes. He redefined 'artist' from some kind of tortured genius to an impresario of industrial production of objects that signalled the owner's status. There's a huge leap between the strained and tired lyricism of Picasso and the raw power of a soup can.

Dammit, I ain't even high yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shop Vans
> View attachment 5170366
> 
> What


Mountain biker shins... you didn't use pads.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got my money View attachment 5170488View attachment 5170489


footage from @Paul Drake's home


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I love Andy. Absolutely transformed global contemporary art for good or bad. A lot of his work was an inside joke to baffle.the rubes. He redefined 'artist' from some kind of tortured genius to an impresario of industrial production of objects that signalled the owner's status. There's a huge leap between the strained and tired lyricism of Picasso and the raw power of a soup can.
> 
> Dammit, I ain't even high yet.


THANK YOU 
Where would be without Andy?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> footage from @Paul Drake's home


The end of the ramp!

The Vans were ON SALE!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

I better sneak my card back to where she had it. She’s sleeping lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> footage from @Paul Drake's home


That makes me lol I’m gonna have to get part of my walls plastiszed. 
She goes did you do this? Ummmm no it was Sparkee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mountain biker shins... you didn't use pads.


Ah, extra weight........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Laser cut.


I don't know who but someone's jealous (it's me) got all the neatest toys


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know who but someone's jealous (it's me) got all the neatest toys


LOL at the guy who has the latest and greatest grow toys on the planet!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL at the guy who has the latest and greatest grow toys on the planet!


The learning curve is to be reckoned with I know his toys so maybe not the laser


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The learning curve is to be reckoned with I know his toys so maybe not the laser


Okay to be completely honest I know previous generations of his toys lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know who but someone's jealous (it's me) got all the neatest toys


Our laser is an engraver. Not the same thing.....still fun but these parts where cut in another shop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, extra weight........


Didn't you ride gravity? Weight helps.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Wea2131 said:


> Yeah


Welcome


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Our laser is an engraver. Not the same thing.....still fun but these parts where cut in another shop.


You could put an eye out though? That's all that matters.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> THANK YOU
> Where would be without Andy?


Not taking a walk on the wild side. That's where.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Our laser is an engraver. Not the same thing.....still fun but these parts where cut in another shop.


Still very cool


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Not taking a walk on the wild side. That's where.


Doo da doo da doo. And then he was a she.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Hey Sugar


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't you ride gravity? Weight helps.


Do you know how many cheese burgers you can buy for the price of pads


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you know how many cheese burgers you can buy for the price of pads


I don't know but I'll be glad to pay you Tuesday for a burger today lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You could put an eye out though? That's all that matters.


I used a laser welder before. They use them for jewelry. It's like the worst bee sting you'll ever have.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Found the best Dab Press song...

Pretty Polly Paulson what's wrong with you,
Your body's kinda weak can you think of
Something we can do?
Good golly Polly shame on you
Cause Molly made a stew that'll make a new girl
Out of you
So follow me, it's good for you
That good ole fashion medicated goo
Ooh - ooh ain't it good for you
My own home recipe will see you through
Freakin Fredy Frolly had some I know
He was last seen pickin green flowers in a
Field of snow
Get ready Fredy there's sure to be more
Mother Nature just brewed it and there's
Nothing really to it I know
So follow me, it's good for you
That good ole fashion medicated goo
Ooh - ooh ain't it good for you
My own home recipe will see you through


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I used a laser welder before. They use them for jewelry. It's like the worst bee sting you'll ever have.


Would love to Tried one for chainmail give me a good old TIG welder lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would love to Tried one for chainmail give me a good old TIG welder lol


You would love my tig


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You would love my tig


Why is it not voice control lol I have no doubts about that


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Found the best Dab Press song...
> 
> Pretty Polly Paulson what's wrong with you,
> Your body's kinda weak can you think of
> ...


This always is playing in my head when I'm pressing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why is it not voice control lol I have no doubts about that


LOL no voice control


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL no voice control


So it's back to the image of Doc Brown when he answers the doors for Marty or could it be a classic machine lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Well what is it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Miller Lincoln and right now that's all the stone brain could come up with


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Otherself know he meant to say that he'd look like Marty when doc answered the door he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well what is it


Miller 280DX with liquid cooler and a wireless pedal


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Miller 280DX with liquid cooler and a wireless pedal


Soon as I seen the wireless robot said danger Will Robinson Danger liquid cooler sounds very interesting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you know how many cheese burgers you can buy for the price of pads


Cheeseburgers weigh more than pads.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Soon as I seen the wireless robot said danger Will Robinson Danger liquid cooler sounds very interesting


Okay I got to ask how does the wireless work is it Bluetooth


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I got to ask how does the wireless work is it Bluetooth


I don't know how it works Jeff lol I only ski and weld


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cheeseburgers weigh more than pads.


Taste better too


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know how it works Jeff lol I only ski and weld


Tangential not quite shitpost








This to That (Glue Advice)


How to glue this to that



www.thistothat.com






shnkrmn said:


> Found the best Dab Press song...
> 
> Pretty Polly Paulson what's wrong with you,
> Your body's kinda weak can you think of
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know how it works Jeff lol I only ski and weld


One hella machine you got there  and you are right I would


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good idea. I been shopping for vans and I really like these
> View attachment 5170394


New shoes must be in the air. I just got some new sneakers so I can run as fast as LG and shnkrmn
This time in blue, although I almost went with another pair of fuschia!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2022)

Wea2131 said:


> Yeah


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> New shoes must be in the air. I just got some new sneakers so I can run as fast as LG and shnkrmn
> This time in blue, although I almost went with another pair of fuschia!
> View attachment 5170543


Look at the platform on those! You must be two inches taller wearing them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Note to self remember to show this picture to your daughter-in-law lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look at the platform on those! You must be two inches taller wearing them.


Shhh!! That's how I get to the finish line first, secret weapon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh!! That's how I get to the finish line first, secret weapon.


I read that completely different something to do with lines and Disneyland is what I seen first


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh!! That's how I get to the finish line first, secret weapon.


I thought you where going to the fair and trying to get on the good rides


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shop Vans
> View attachment 5170366
> 
> What


Do you shave? Not criticizing, just curious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh!! That's how I get to the finish line first, secret weapon.


These are awesome when you're not out for a run. I have them in brown and black... 2.5" wedge and you can barely tell. 





__





Amazon.com | Steve Madden Women's Caliber Sneaker, Leopard, 8 | Fashion Sneakers


Buy Steve Madden Women's Caliber Sneaker, Leopard, 8 and other Fashion Sneakers at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you shave? Not criticizing, just curious.


Whatever is there still, is thin and blonde. I've shaved so much skin off it can't grow back on the shins. But I'm not a hairy guy anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These are awesome when you're not out for a run. I have them in brown and black... 2.5" wedge and you can barely tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of like these.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I kind of like these.
> View attachment 5170561


Handles...


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh!! That's how I get to the finish line first, secret weapon.


And I thought it was the stun baton.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I kind of like these.
> View attachment 5170561


Those stairs look off.....the treads hang over the stringers coming down to the landing. The landing looks like it overhangs also but the treads off the landing are inside the stringers...........but the glass wall is straight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I kind of like these.
> View attachment 5170561


Something something hallux valgus


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey Sugar


Hey Honey


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you shave? Not criticizing, just curious.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Handles...


Weapons...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey Sugar


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I used to think the line was

You are my kin girl
And you got me wanting you.

I blame bad speakers...


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These are awesome when you're not out for a run. I have them in brown and black... 2.5" wedge and you can barely tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These look fashionably uncomfortable.






I may laugh out loud if I ever meet someone that has bought a pair of these.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I used to think the line was
> 
> You are my kin girl
> And you got me wanting you.
> ...







… I'll be searching everywhere
Just to find some underwear

I misheard that line as ^^^ .


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> … I'll be searching everywhere
> Just to find some underwear
> 
> I misheard that line as ^^^ .


LMAO


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5170636


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5170636


Is that little wed work nicely done I'd eat that


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 27, 2022)

Dali night tribe


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello dears. Harvest and high(er) times for me this week. How have y'all been? Promise to come say hi in the morning :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dali night tribe
> View attachment 5170683


Rest well


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Dali night tribe
> View attachment 5170683


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5170693





shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5170693


Do you have a favorite Dali


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

My sons new toy shiny and it changes colors lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have a favorite Dali


That's a good question.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's a good question.


And that is an unrevealing answer


----------



## solakani (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Jul 28, 2022)

Metamorphosis of _Narcissus_ (1937)


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2022)

Morning 






Cloudy with rain later still 80° though. 

How's it going today?


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2022)

Beep beep morning meeps!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> These look fashionably uncomfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5170602
> 
> ...


Margot Robbie could rock the middle ones


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep morning meeps!


Hey you. Are you going to be sticking around?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that is an unrevealing answer


Technically he was an amazing painter but I just don't like surrealism that much.

I love Chinese landscape painting. This was painted in 1072. Just ink brushed on silk. 
Zoom in for details


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey you. Are you going to be sticking around?



I personally like to call it trash day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning!


'morning. 



curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5170853
> I personally like to call it trash day.
> View attachment 5170863


If reincarnation were real, I'd want to come back as a raccoon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Jul 28, 2022)

Story goes that Echo dies of a lonely heart after being rejected by Narcissus. The goddess Nemesis makes Narcissus fall in love with his own reflection. Narcissus was immortal as long as he did not look at himself. He dies and comes back as a flower.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope everyone is good and cool for the most part....

woke up to a slightly humid 77F, it's not that bad till you realize you need another shower, anywho....high today 100 again.....yeah we are going for a record i'm guessing......still think the weather guy is on crack saying we might get some seabreeze showers....we'll see....

just started a fresh pot, so warm ups ready.......

now to get some breakfast in me, ck my emails and deal with customers.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Technically he was an amazing painter but I just don't like surrealism that much.
> 
> I love Chinese landscape painting. This was painted in 1072. Just ink brushed on silk. View attachment 5170846
> Zoom in for details


i've one seen a very few of those in my life time, so beautiful and so intricate......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2022)

Thinking of hitting a grocery store this morning.

Then the buyer of my motorcycle picks it up this afternoon...The duplicate title came in yesterday, thankfully! 

I sure hope the guy listens to me....He was going to buy one of those cheap Harbor Freight motorcycle carriers to haul it 3 hours....I strongly suggested he spend $20 and rent a trailer from U-Haul, but you know how that goes....No one ever listens to good advice!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

solakani said:


> Metamorphosis of _Narcissus_ (1937)
> View attachment 5170796


nothing wrong with a little Dali in the morning....love his stuff....


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

I actually slept till 6:30 this morning! 
Mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've one seen a very few of those in my life time, so beautiful and so intricate......


I got to see this one. It's in the National Palace Museum in Taiwan. Compare it to anything the west was producing in the 11th C. To this. It's hard.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got to see this one. It's in the National Palace Museum in Taiwan. Compare it to anything the west was producing in the 11th C. To this. It's hard.


it is, very hard..i don't think the west circa that time was doing anything that was so intricate, the far east when it came to art, textiles etc was so far ahead of it's time. With a item such as that do really realize the detail till you get closer and closer, they was the mountains were made, the tree tips, and lost water fall on the right......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with a little Dali in the morning....love his stuff....


Have you been to the museum in Houston I've heard they didn't really good job with it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thinking of hitting a grocery store this morning.
> 
> Then the buyer of my motorcycle picks it up this afternoon...The duplicate title came in yesterday, thankfully!
> 
> I sure hope the guy listens to me....He was going to buy one of those cheap Harbor Freight motorcycle carriers to haul it 3 hours....I strongly suggested he spend $20 and rent a trailer from U-Haul, but you know how that goes....No one ever listens to good advice!!


Dude, you literally go to the grocery store every day. Do you flirt in there or what? We buy by the week usually.

Which reminds me, got buy a new fridge. Looking for a Norge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you been to the museum in Houston I've heard they didn't really good job with it


Haven't been to the one in Houston, i have been to the ones in San Antonio, both the art and the whitte, and i've been to the one in Dallas. I have also ushered in them as well....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Haven't been to the one in Houston, i have been to the ones in San Antonio, both the art and the whitte, and i've been to the one in Dallas. I have also ushered in them as well....


Well shit I only knew about the one in Houston and the one in St Petersburg lol shows what I know


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

Dali in st pete, down near the water I think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Head down to the million dollar Pier at the stoplight before you go on the pier take a right it's about eight blocks down I think lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

I just realized this was a song by a pitbull


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 28, 2022)

Just got back from a dogwalk. Saw that my former place of work is no more. I spent 14 years in the basement here. Kind of a weird feeling to see it being filled in.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5170950


You're on the right track there and I'll just had addi a bean or two more lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

O shit MRI is today run away to the garage


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5170950


When rinsing your coffee cup how many times does it pour out black I get 2 or 3 good black returns when I rinse


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

I can bring myself to try it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

^^^^
wants bread


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ^^^^
> wants bread
> View attachment 5171037


With bacon?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> When rinsing your coffee cup how many times does it pour out black I get 2 or 3 good black returns when I rinse


And you wonder why you don't sleep at night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can bring myself to try it!
> 
> View attachment 5171036


Maple glaze?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can bring myself to try it!
> 
> View attachment 5171036


That's as bad as pineapple on pizza!


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

Pancake syrup mixed with pnut butter sandwich, try it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Maple glaze?


i think so, it actually smells pretty good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's as bad as pineapple on pizza!


Hey!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> And you wonder why you don't sleep at night


And here I was thinking it was my rods in my back that keep popping every time I move or it could be the recurring stiff neck I have every night oh wait but that's my plates in my neck never mind you might be right but I think I need my coffee to go to sleep lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pancake syrup mixed with pnut butter sandwich, try it.


Peanut butter grape Jam and hunny


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

God I love free delivery


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> God I love free delivery View attachment 5171050


Amazon is about the only thing that delivers around here, but I don't buy bud or resin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Amazon is about the only thing that delivers around here, but I don't buy bud or resin.


Do you have a press?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i think so, it actually smells pretty good


How did it taste?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> God I love free delivery View attachment 5171050


Yes please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How did it taste?


I didn't try it.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2022)

CaptainLucky said:


> Personally I drink Maxwell House 100% Colombian they grow pretty good weed down there too.


Mmmmm toilet water


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O shit MRI is today run away to the garage


Relax and enjoy the free cool! I love that part of them.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2022)

@curious2garden


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a press?


No, I'm good with bud, tincture, and edibles.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I actually slept till 6:30 this morning!
> Mornin.


You say that like it's a good thing


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 5171053View attachment 5171054


Ahhh how sweet, she's all grown up. She looks almost the size of Sabre!


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You say that like it's a good thing


It is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't try it.


Do it.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> No, I'm good with bud, tincture, and edibles.


Power to the flower


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

Winter stealth racoon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Relax and enjoy the free cool! I love that part of them.


Yes but they want to get all stabby


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

Bubba punch shatter is a champ. WB put it on her purple punch bowl and I’m dabbing with titanium. She ate orange and I had strawberry gummies. Got the chocolate bar chilln. And strawberry diesel shatter and some other stuff I forget lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes but they want to get all stabby


I usually fall asleep in there and I don’t take Valium.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> And you wonder why you don't sleep at night


I doubt it’s coffee.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I usually fall asleep in there and I don’t take Valium.


But valium wouldn't help them getting all stabby


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But valium wouldn't help them getting all stabby


Or would it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But valium wouldn't help them getting all stabby


I’ve got tattoos as I see you do as well. What happened?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got tattoos as I see you do as well. What happened?


 the needles


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

With the ability of putting things in and taking things out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got tattoos as I see you do as well. What happened?


And yes I have one or two small tattoos he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And yes I have one or two small tattoos he he he


I’m getting one of those manatees on my arm. I think I’m not too old.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m getting one of those manatees on my arm. I think I’m not too old.


That is awesome


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 28, 2022)

Phew


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Phew


That good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Which one was it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

@manfredo get that bike gone yet


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @manfredo get that bike gone yet


No, but he texted he was having dinner with his daughter...She goes to college here, and then he will be over. about 5:30.

I'll bet anything he won't have a trailer, and it will be a big pain in the ass to load onto his carrier....But I hope I am wrong. Hopefully he remembers I have a bad back and can't lift shit, but you know how that goes. They always forget!!

Good luck with your MRI...The places that feed you music are better!! Are you having one with contrast? I vote yes for the Valium / Xanax!! And I always keep my eyes closed!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes but will you remember that you have a bad back if he doesn't have a trailer yes I'm having some with contrast that's my issue I hate that stuff everything else is fine and I avoid pills like that plague they are lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2022)

Man, it's probably gonna down pour....it hit 85° and super humid


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2022)

What 5 minutes......we don't need no stinkin radar


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2022)

The bike is gone....on a Harbor Freight carrier. I hope he makes it! It seemed relatively stable. I personally would not trust it. 



DarkWeb said:


> Man, it's probably gonna down pour....it hit 85° and super humid


Same here, we have had a couple downpours. Super muggy.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey you. Are you going to be sticking around?


That's the plan. Back into the swing of things, even with my health shit. How have you been, how're your grows. Please feel free to link me to a thread.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Glad to see that you are still alive and that thing have calmed down enough for you to come back and play


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 28, 2022)

Fucking 2 and 1/2 hrs in the MRI machine laying on my back ouch


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking 2 and 1/2 hrs in the MRI machine laying on my back ouch


 Frankenstein!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 29, 2022)

It's Friday! It's a good morning for a little Purple Punch. Time to get the creativity flowing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Morning 






80° and sunny again......

TGIF! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Wedding anniversary party for the kids this weekend it is there 10 years O shit I'm old lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about you do have anything to do lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What about you do have anything to do lol


Maybe mow the lawn. There's always something to do with a house. Maybe the farmers market.......kids want to go hiking.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake the ability to put likes or anything else like that will come hang out for a while


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Gister Mafik said:


> Alright sweet. Thanks man. I went over to Hydro after I asked the question and found what I was looking for. That's what I get for smoking so much heh.
> 
> hope ya'll don't mind I pull a chair... I've got a shit ton of spliffs to share !
> Dank ones


Well for me you are more than welcome as there THC involved with coffee coffee coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

Gister Mafik said:


> Alright sweet. Thanks man. I went over to Hydro after I asked the question and found what I was looking for. That's what I get for smoking so much heh.
> 
> hope ya'll don't mind I pull a chair... I've got a shit ton of spliffs to share !
> Dank ones


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Frankenstein!


I no longer claim that mantle because they took the battery out of my ass lol


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2022)

Gister Mafik said:


> Can anyone point me to a coco coir sections? Is that Hydro?


Here





__





BK’s shit show


Im growing some stuff just for you buddy You don't have any issues from sitting the rings on top of the coco without elevating them with the little stakes? I was wondering about that. It would be way easier for me to just slide them under the slab's film and poke a hole through it for the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

Gister Mafik said:


> You're too good! You're too good...
> I knew if I made it just obvious enough you'd be the first one to catch it.
> 
> I always liked you the most :3


Nice assumption, last sock of yours that was banned


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

I need coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that would have been the wiser place to age a sock. Oh well.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I need coffee


Player cards would make it easier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

I took a shower........where's the new guy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I took a shower........where's the new guy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I miss everything


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My shoes are the fasterestView attachment 5169954



I'll see your shoes and raise you....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

Good morning! Thanks for the early chuckles!

It's a glorious day here. A nice day to spread some dirt around.

But first


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake the ability to put likes or anything else like that will come hang out for a while


steppin' into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5171385
> I'll see your shoes and raise you....


The feets of the fleeterest and leeterest.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I miss everything


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

Good morning everyone, except for the dirty sock.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> steppin' into the twilight zone
> Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
> My beacon's been moved under moon and star
> Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far


I saw them open for Aerosmith. They were awesome. Aerosmith not so much. 1978ish?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fucking 2 and 1/2 hrs in the MRI machine laying on my back ouch


Holy backpain!! That is a long MRI ! Was it on your back / spine? 

The last one I had was in Syracuse, about an hour away and I drove myself, so I didn't dare take Xanax and that was a big mistake! I wound up twitching out and they had to re-do a segment, so I was in there for over an hour.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that would have been the wiser place to age a sock. Oh well.


You always gotta age your socks

damn noobs


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You always gotta age your socks
> 
> damn noobs


They're like the spam texts I get asking me if I want to lose 47 pounds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They're like the spam texts I get asking me if I want to lose 47 pounds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I saw them open for Aerosmith. They were awesome. Aerosmith not so much. 1978ish?


They finished with a 8 minute burning Radar Love. Aerosmith let the crowd cool down for a long time after that. Founded in 1961, folded their tent last year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

I think it’s fuckn ridiculous I have to drive an hour each way to my pain dr because of the GD pill heads. Dumb ass dr here on the news just got busted. Shit ain’t candy.

Grrrrrr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Holy backpain!! That is a long MRI ! Was it on your back / spine?
> 
> The last one I had was in Syracuse, about an hour away and I drove myself, so I didn't dare take Xanax and that was a big mistake! I wound up twitching out and they had to re-do a segment, so I was in there for over an hour.


It was on my lower back and I have a little bit of hardware in there so I guess it makes it more difficult 8 set of I don't know what they call them but that is 8 of them with and without contrast


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

Oooh Perry’s on. And all problems drift away…


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oooh Perry’s on. And all problems drift away…View attachment 5171428


Before fleece there was terrycloth lol.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think it’s fuckn ridiculous I have to drive an hour each way to my pain dr because of the GD pill heads. Dumb ass dr here on the news just got busted. Shit ain’t candy.
> 
> Grrrrrr
> View attachment 5171424


I have to drive an hour to pain management because I tested positive for weed. It was kind of funny, the doctor had a fit, and I said. "I told you I smoke weed on your induction paperwork". That pissed him off even more. 

I wonder if it would be different now that weed is legal. I'm betting probably not...Most of them don't want you using anything except what they prescribe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have to drive an hour to pain management because I tested positive for weed. It was kind of funny, the doctor had a fit, and I said. "I told you I smoke weed on your induction paperwork". That pissed him off even more.
> 
> I wonder if it would be different now that weed is legal. I'm betting probably not...Most of them don't want you using anything except what they prescribe.


They don’t care down here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Before fleece there was terrycloth lol.


Remember the terrycloth surf shirts? I do enjoy me some terrycloth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's the plan. Back into the swing of things, even with my health shit. How have you been, how're your grows. Please feel free to link me to a thread.


Love seeing you back, you have been missed!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5171337View attachment 5171338


I think next we need to do is start a go fund me so Jeff can get a new screen protector.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They don’t care down here.


The one I see now doesn't care either, and he does great with cortisone injections...No muss, no fuss, just jab that needle in deep!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

Good morning, today's like,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The one I see now doesn't care either, and he does great with cortisone injections...No muss, no fuss, just jab that needle in deep!


Owww.
I'll take a 6 hour tattoo session over one of those shots anyday!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

All right, it's going to be another burrito weekend. Housemate is leaving for the weekend, and that's an invitation to make a batch!!

I need to trim too, but we'll see. Only if I get bored.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have to drive an hour to pain management because I tested positive for weed. It was kind of funny, the doctor had a fit, and I said. "I told you I smoke weed on your induction paperwork". That pissed him off even more.
> 
> I wonder if it would be different now that weed is legal. I'm betting probably not...Most of them don't want you using anything except what they prescribe.


I've been there and won't go back had a long talk to my new doctor about that on the phone and when I get there I'll do it again to a few people lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Owww.
> I'll take a 6 hour tattoo session over one of those shots anyday!


They really aren't bad, and he uses no numbing agent of any kind. You would think the shoulder ones would hurt alot, but not bad at all. The lower back does hurt a bit, but it's over quick. The back injections didn't do much, so I know I'm in for an MRI soon!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think next we need to do is start a go fund me so Jeff can get a new screen protector.


Why you and here I thought that you liked me a little well at least this time you gave me a warning lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've been there and won't go back had a long talk to my new doctor about that on the phone and when I get there I'll do it again to a few people lol


Saw my doctor yesterday and he was a dick too, for the first time. He's like 'you were late,' I got there at 247 for a 245 appt. And I had multiple issues, but he only wanted to deal with the one I called for. I guess they wanna get paid for each issue, requiring a visit for each?
After ordering a bunch of tests, and a full exam, they then scheduled me for September 20th!
I was Iike, wow! They said he's going on vacation.... for the month of August.
Must be nice.
Left there like...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why you and here I thought that you liked me a little well at least this time you gave me a warning lol


Just poking at you my friend - my OCD gets the best of me sometimes Lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just poking at you my friend - my OCD gets the best of me sometimes Lol.


Lol you scared me


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They really aren't bad, and he uses no numbing agent of any kind. You would think the shoulder ones would hurt alot, but not bad at all. The lower back does hurt a bit, but it's over quick. The back injections didn't do much, so I know I'm in for an MRI soon!


Try them in your hands


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Saw my doctor yesterday and he was a dick too, for the first time. He's like 'you were late,' I got there at 247 for a 245 appt. And I had multiple issues, but he only wanted to deal with the one I called for. I guess they wanna get paid for each issue, requiring a visit for each?
> After ordering a bunch of tests, and a full exam, they then scheduled me for September 20th!
> I was Iike, wow! They said he's going on vacation.... for the month of August.
> Must be nice.
> ...


Your former dr right?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Try them in your hands


I have....They hurt a lot!!



After this incident they have me listed as "high risk of falling"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's the plan. Back into the swing of things, even with my health shit. How have you been, how're your grows. Please feel free to link me to a thread.


Well we’re all glad to see you back with us. I figured @DarkWeb said something mean and ran you off  

I’m good, enjoying the summer so far. Grow is going well, I’m still in the boring veg stage, I’ll probably flip next week. How is your garden doing?






Dutch Passion Critical Orange Punch


These are just over five weeks old. I don't usually bother taking pics of seedlings. Growing in coco/perlite with GH Flora, still feeding them pretty lightly. I have done a little cleaning at the bottom so the carrots aren't crowded and I can see that they're working. I'm planning on...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5171385
> I'll see your shoes and raise you....


How fast can you run in them?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Try them in your hands


You are a bad bad woman nope nope nope could not imagine it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

I was on a ship that was up in Drydock in Bellingham & a subcontractor was hydroblasting the hull (25,000 psi) - he had an issue with the nozzle on the gun so he stood on the "handle" & was changing the nozzle when the gun discharged splitting his hand from the center of his palm to between his ring & middle finger. He jumped off the 3rd story scaffolding to get away from it only to break (compound) both legs at the thighs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was on a ship that was up in Drydock in Bellingham & a subcontractor was hydroblasting the hull (25,000 psi) - he had an issue with the nozzle on the gun so he stood on the "handle" & was changing the nozzle when the gun discharged splitting his hand from the center of his palm to between his ring & middle finger. He jumped off the 3rd story scaffolding to get away from it only to break (compound) both legs at the thighs.


Epic failed to say the least


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was on a ship that was up in Drydock in Bellingham & a subcontractor was hydroblasting the hull (25,000 psi) - he had an issue with the nozzle on the gun so he stood on the "handle" & was changing the nozzle when the gun discharged splitting his hand from the center of his palm to between his ring & middle finger. He jumped off the 3rd story scaffolding to get away from it only to break (compound) both legs at the thighs.


Okay two questions was his name Tom and was he from Minnesota that just sounds like one of my cousins has the worst luck


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay two questions was his name Tom and was he from Minnesota that just sounds like one of my cousins has the worst luck


Don't know his name but I do know he was the owner of the company.
Lock-out safety procedures are there for a reason & he got a reminder the hard way.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How fast can you run in them?


Speed of sound, now to find those shoes for my dog so she can keep up!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't know his name but I do know he was the owner of the company.
> Lock-out safety procedures are there for a reason & he got a reminder the hard way.


Yeah that was rank dumbassery what he did. After he jumped was the nozzle wildly shooting everywhere until someone could power down? Could have been multiple injuries.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

F around and F around you won't be around!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Speed of sound, now to find those shoes for my dog so she can keep up!


https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/983862752/crocs-style-clogs-plastic-for-dog1


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oooh Perry’s on. And all problems drift away…View attachment 5171428


Drift away. 





Alternate lyrics
"Give me the pussy that frees my soul, I wanna get lost in that hairy hole and drift away"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yeah that was rank dumbassery what he did. After he jumped was the nozzle wildly shooting everywhere until someone could power down? Could have been multiple injuries.


I was inside the ship when it happened but a bunch of us assisted our corpsman with 1st aid (and he needed a bunch) while waiting for the ambulance. BTW, the floor of the drydock that size (we had two 180' ships in the same one) is 1" - 1.250" steel. No give whatsoever!


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> that hairy hole


Wax on, wax off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope all is good....

woke up this morning to a humid 77F again.....seem we going after that mark again today, day 49 and we're going into August...sheesh..

just made a fresh pot, so when ready 

ok...now to get some breakfast in me, go through emails, get caught up on current events, and maybe just maybe give the international sign of good will to people......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

Stylin!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....hope all is good....
> 
> woke up this morning to a humid 77F again.....seem we going after that mark again today, day 49 and we're going into August...sheesh..
> 
> ...


Heading over to Politics, eh? Godspeed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Heading over to Politics, eh? Godspeed!


maybe, or maybe no.......been catching up on a few DC characters lately while here at work....


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

I made up a new word, strunk, stoned and drunk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Ok I just put the light back in the box had to see just how powerful it is the glasses are a must although I'm thinking that I'm digging out my full face welding helmet I understand why they say it replaces a 1000 watt bulb wow


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Your former dr right?


Unfortunately, no. My PCD.
He's been through a lot with me, several surgeries, a couple life flights, this old timers been banged up a time or two.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Before fleece there was terrycloth lol.


Poor man's velvet.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I made up a new word, strunk, stoned and drunk.


I'm Strunk every day. In fact, I'm gonna get Strunk right now!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Epic failed to say the least


Whoa. I've been on scene for compound leg breaks, ain't nothing nice. Lucky he didn't open up his femoral artery and bleed out. Was rock climbing and a friend of mine fell... landed on his feet snapped both femur, putting his right one thru his knee like 6"


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

Strunk vagenis.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Whoa. I've been on scene for compound leg breaks, ain't nothing nice. Lucky he didn't open up his femoral artery and bleed out. Was rock climbing and a friend of mine fell... landed on his feet snapped both femur, putting his right one thru his knee like 6"


I'm thinking OSHA regulations might be a little bit different but ouch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Whoa. I've been on scene for compound leg breaks, ain't nothing nice. Lucky he didn't open up his femoral artery and bleed out. Was rock climbing and a friend of mine fell... landed on his feet snapped both femur, putting his right one thru his knee like 6"


Rock climbing sounds awesome done a little well ok what like to call rock climbing and it doesn't compared to actual rock climbing lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Whoa. I've been on scene for compound leg breaks, ain't nothing nice. Lucky he didn't open up his femoral artery and bleed out. Was rock climbing and a friend of mine fell... landed on his feet snapped both femur, putting his right one thru his knee like 6"


He did get his left (as I recall) femoral - we had to tourniquet that one. The other was two guys applying pressure from both sides of the protruding bone (all under the supervision of a battle trained corpsman).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

All clean and smells nice

I love having your car cleaned while you watch from the other side of a glass window and drink a cool beverage.

like having your car washed at a zoo


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have to drive an hour to pain management because I tested positive for weed. It was kind of funny, the doctor had a fit, and I said. "I told you I smoke weed on your induction paperwork". That pissed him off even more.
> 
> I wonder if it would be different now that weed is legal. I'm betting probably not...Most of them don't want you using anything except what they prescribe.


Weed isn't legal Federally. Doctors can lose their Federal DEA prescribing license. If they are an Anesthesiologist they just lost their entire career.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All clean and smells nice
> 
> I love having your car cleaned while you watch from the other side of a glass window and drink a cool beverage.
> 
> ...


Same/same except it's the husband and I'm on the other side of the camera


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same/same except it's the husband and I'm on the other side of the camera


There’s actually a bylaw against washing your car in our parking lot


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well we’re all glad to see you back with us. I figured @DarkWeb said something mean and ran you off
> 
> I’m good, enjoying the summer so far. Grow is going well, I’m still in the boring veg stage, I’ll probably flip next week. How is your garden doing?
> 
> ...


@Laughing Grass are you ever nice


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same/same except it's the husband and I'm on the other side of the camera


I need my car washed...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass are you ever nice


I'm going to have to say yes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to have to say yes


But that being said I'd have to say the same about you @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to have to say yes


@DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 5171563


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But that being said I'd have to say the same about you @DarkWeb


you just cheapened it Jeff. I thought we had something special.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you just cheapened it Jeff. I thought we had something special.


Not possible from where I stand lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>





Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 5171563




Sheesh you two, get a room. Can I join? I'll bring more weed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Guess what is here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Guess what is here View attachment 5171578


woohoo finally!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I saw them open for Aerosmith. They were awesome. Aerosmith not so much. 1978ish?


I saw them somewhere with someone else. They were awesome live, better than I had any expections for.
Really good musicians, tight music.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

I believe that I know what I'm going to be doing you all be good need help with naming a grow Journal RIU red-headed stepchild or Seminole Winds Revenge are two that I have


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe that I know what I'm going to be doing you all be good need help with naming a grow Journal RIU red-headed stepchild or Seminole Winds Revenge are two that I have


Jeff's Big Green Machine


----------



## DCcan (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeff's Java Hut


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

We need a forum wide poll @Laughing Grass


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Jeff's Java Hut


Jeff's Java Joint


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was on a ship that was up in Drydock in Bellingham & a subcontractor was hydroblasting the hull (25,000 psi) - he had an issue with the nozzle on the gun so he stood on the "handle" & was changing the nozzle when the gun discharged splitting his hand from the center of his palm to between his ring & middle finger. He jumped off the 3rd story scaffolding to get away from it only to break (compound) both legs at the thighs.


Reminds me of a job I did in San Diego at Pearson Ford. They were pouring the concrete when a guy with a 20' bullfloat, (picture big squeegee-20foot aluminum handle) reached out and hit a live wire coming off a transformer. Burned his right thumb and first finger off one hand, last three fingers on the other, dropped dead. Literally glowing blue, sizzling and crackling. A guy jumped on him after the smoke cleared, gave him cpr and brought him back to life. Was like watching a movie. Called my boss, I said 'OSHA's coming, and these guys zip tied and duct taped some pallets together to make a ladder to get on the roof.'
He said, 'Get the fuck outta there!' Even though I was a plumber, they were concrete workers, and my shit was straight, you don't wanna be around when OSHA shows up. Especially when they're pissed. It looked like Faluja when it was over, and that man? Well, because some idiot never called the power company to shut those wires down for safety? That's one rich Mexican, I'm sure he has his own business now. If not the one he worked for that day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We need a forum wide poll @Laughing Grass


just, don't make it sticky.

Variety also makes it difficult to choose the right pole. *Sadly the wrong choice could actually lead to very serious life changing injuries.*


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Strunk vagenis.


I am Strunk already, I think I hear my ex-wife. 
'It's 2:00 and YOURE STRUNK ALREADY!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He did get his left (as I recall) femoral - we had to tourniquet that one. The other was two guys applying pressure from both sides of the protruding bone (all under the supervision of a battle trained corpsman).


No one trained at my buddy's fall. He was actually conscious, I watched him fall, bounce hit a big rock, bounce, hit a tree and spin off. My feet were three feet from where he fell. Turned to the third guy, said, 'Hes dead.' Had to go up to go down, found him, his femoral was open, but his leg was twisted behind him cutting it off. Bone clear protrusion. He says, 'Pick me up and try to get me to the road,' stupidly we did. 
Artery opened up, I got sprayed, I dont know how or why I did it, but I put that leg back where it was. Guy three is losing his mind. I forgot to mention, we were dropping acid on Mt. Sugarloaf that day, and us three volunteered to go get beer. So guy 3 is starting to kinda lose it. My busted up friend seized the situation, told guy 3 to go for help, and me to stay with him. Whole world showed up in about 20 minutes. We chained him down on a stretcher with belay ropes, I was part of that team. Left a lot of blood on that mountain, it's a day ill never forget.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

Ugh. Rotting corner boards and the painters are coming Thursday. Totally non standard dimensions and for some reason the two boards are butted. Everywhere else on this old house the corner is filled with a fat piece of quarter round. I'm going to do that here. And if I replace both pieces all the way up with 1x4s I won't have to worry about differing thickness. The sill is a little rotten too but that's a pandoras box I aint opening.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need my car washed...


Great put up a camera, I'll happily watch you wash yours too!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Ugh. Rotting corner boards and the painters are coming Thursday. Totally non standard dimensions and for some reason the two boards are butted. Everywhere else on this old house the corner is filled with a fat piece of quarter round. I'm going to do that here. And if I replace both pieces all the way up with 1x4s I won't have to worry about differing thickness. The sill is a little rotten too but that's a pandoras box I aint opening.View attachment 5171616View attachment 5171624


I know my front post is a gotcha just like that. I'm gonna have another gummy and consider your dilemma. I also may cook a rib eye for lunch if the contemplating gets hard.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> put up a camera


I did. Guess I need to find my daisy dukes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

I hate waiting


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I did. Guess I need to find my daisy dukes.


Pay per view, 20 bucks is 20 bucks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I did. Guess I need to find my daisy dukes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

eek....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Ugh. Rotting corner boards and the painters are coming Thursday. Totally non standard dimensions and for some reason the two boards are butted. Everywhere else on this old house the corner is filled with a fat piece of quarter round. I'm going to do that here. And if I replace both pieces all the way up with 1x4s I won't have to worry about differing thickness. The sill is a little rotten too but that's a pandoras box I aint opening.View attachment 5171616View attachment 5171624


Just saw those are actually sheathing boards not the sill plate. So yay!


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Reminds me of a job I did in San Diego at Pearson Ford. They were pouring the concrete when a guy with a 20' bullfloat, (picture big squeegee-20foot aluminum handle) reached out and hit a live wire coming off a transformer. Burned his right thumb and first finger off one hand, last three fingers on the other, dropped dead. Literally glowing blue, sizzling and crackling. A guy jumped on him after the smoke cleared, gave him cpr and brought him back to life. Was like watching a movie. Called my boss, I said 'OSHA's coming, and these guys zip tied and duct taped some pallets together to make a ladder to get on the roof.'
> He said, 'Get the fuck outta there!' Even though I was a plumber, they were concrete workers, and my shit was straight, you don't wanna be around when OSHA shows up. Especially when they're pissed. It looked like Faluja when it was over, and that man? Well, because some idiot never called the power company to shut those wires down for safety? That's one rich Mexican, I'm sure he has his own business now. If not the one he worked for that day.


Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> No one trained at my buddy's fall. He was actually conscious, I watched him fall, bounce hit a big rock, bounce, hit a tree and spin off. My feet were three feet from where he fell. Turned to the third guy, said, 'Hes dead.' Had to go up to go down, found him, his femoral was open, but his leg was twisted behind him cutting it off. Bone clear protrusion. He says, 'Pick me up and try to get me to the road,' stupidly we did.
> Artery opened up, I got sprayed, I dont know how or why I did it, but I put that leg back where it was. Guy three is losing his mind. I forgot to mention, we were dropping acid on Mt. Sugarloaf that day, and us three volunteered to go get beer. So guy 3 is starting to kinda lose it. My busted up friend seized the situation, told guy 3 to go for help, and me to stay with him. Whole world showed up in about 20 minutes. We chained him down on a stretcher with belay ropes, I was part of that team. Left a lot of blood on that mountain, it's a day ill never forget.


Damn! All that on acid and beer. Great job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


>


I'd make bank


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd dance like a Tank


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> fify


My stripper name is "Trixy"


You can be "The Silver Stallion" 

Let's do this!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> No one trained at my buddy's fall. He was actually conscious, I watched him fall, bounce hit a big rock, bounce, hit a tree and spin off. My feet were three feet from where he fell. Turned to the third guy, said, 'Hes dead.' Had to go up to go down, found him, his femoral was open, but his leg was twisted behind him cutting it off. Bone clear protrusion. He says, 'Pick me up and try to get me to the road,' stupidly we did.
> Artery opened up, I got sprayed, I dont know how or why I did it, but I put that leg back where it was. Guy three is losing his mind. I forgot to mention, we were dropping acid on Mt. Sugarloaf that day, and us three volunteered to go get beer. So guy 3 is starting to kinda lose it. My busted up friend seized the situation, told guy 3 to go for help, and me to stay with him. Whole world showed up in about 20 minutes. We chained him down on a stretcher with belay ropes, I was part of that team. Left a lot of blood on that mountain, it's a day ill never forget.


By the way, my friend after some rehabilitation, was back into outdoor sports, mountain biking. He's fine. Still besties.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

Do drs believe in evolution?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> By the way, my friend after some rehabilitation, was back into outdoor sports, mountain biking. He's fine. Still besties.


Great news!
I wanted to ask and yet didn't want you to have to think about it too much had it gone the other way so I just shut my trap.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> By the way, my friend after some rehabilitation, was back into outdoor sports, mountain biking. He's fine. Still besties.


Did you all ever drop acid again?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did you all ever drop acid again?


We never climbed again. Was doing quite a bit of chemicals back then. Yea, I remember tripping and he was still in a cast... don't think it had anything to do with that incident, but I think that I too psychedelics as far as I could take it, and after a while, my trips began to get darker... I never had a bad trip I remember, but I just kind of stopped searching after a while. To me, thats what a trip was all about, searching for something one couldn't find without properly expanding one's realities. 
I became comfortable in my skinsuit, with a walnut rolling around in my noggin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Has anybody ever seen this series Z Nation Oh my some funny shit


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

I gave a friend 10g of dried shrooms once. He opened the baggie and stuffed it all in his mouth and off he went. My jaw dropped. He was a bike messenger and I found out way later he drove his tenspeed through a road construction barrier onto a field of rebar set up for a concrete pour. No impalement but lots of busted stuff. The ER must have had their hands full with the shrooms.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I gave a friend 10g of dried shrooms once. He opened the baggie and stuffed it all in his mouth and off he went. My jaw dropped. He was a bike messenger and I found out way later he drove his tenspeed through a road construction barrier onto a field of rebar set up for a concrete pour. No impalement but lots of busted stuff. The ER must have had their hands full with the shrooms.


Well that wasn't smart of him lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has anybody ever seen this series Z Nation Oh my some funny shit


Nope


----------



## DCcan (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has anybody ever seen this series Z Nation Oh my some funny shit


Yea, it goes all over the place with zombie comedy.
Doc's got all the good drugs


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 29, 2022)

Well those two weeks are done, wife and I tested clear of Covid. Got the plants watered today, headed to grab some take out and drive around having a kid free evening. I can't believe I only smoked an ounce over the last month, most of that I probably _Clintone_d (didn't inhale) because it hurt. 

Glad that's over. Hope everyone's staying safe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do drs believe in evolution?


----------



## solakani (Jul 29, 2022)

Darwin was a medical doctor


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5171746


New guy today said what’s that called as he pointed to the sacroiliac on a poster of the back. He goes it’s your tailbone.
Long story short he thinks we evolved from beast with four legs and a tail. I’m going to ask for him every time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

Wife just got me a new tea cup


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

So we have a problem I haft to until tomorrow to set up the tent I've got it in the room sitting there waiting on my back and some help GRRR getting old sucks this is what I imagine getting a bike for Christmas and being made to wait until spring time to ride it


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we have a problem I haft to until tomorrow to set up the tent I've got it in the room sitting there waiting on my back and some help GRRR getting old sucks this is what I imagine getting a bike for Christmas and being made to wait until spring time to ride it


Yes wait for help...The last time I attempted putting one up alone I poked a hole through it with one of the poles. They are usually a tight fit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes wait for help...The last time I attempted putting one up alone I poked a hole through it with one of the poles. They are usually a tight fit.


Now that we can not have happen


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we have a problem I haft to until tomorrow to set up the tent I've got it in the room sitting there waiting on my back and some help GRRR getting old sucks this is what I imagine getting a bike for Christmas and being made to wait until spring time to ride it


It's a 3 handed job for sure!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that we can not have happen


 Have a brownie instead...Have 2, there's no THC. I do have vanilla ice cream though!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh boy, Monkeypox is here....1st confirmed case in my county. Lovely.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, Monkeypox is here....1st confirmed case in my county. Lovely.


We got 10 or 11 down here...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, Monkeypox is here....1st confirmed case in my county. Lovely.


That is scary shit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

Ugh that's right the Bix seven race is today


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning 





80° and sunny today.....maybe I'll mow. 

What's goin on today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

Going to fix that corner of the house. Tablesaw is in the basement where I have no space to do long rips. Ugh. Gotta haul it out and set up in the driveway


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going to fix that corner of the house. Tablesaw is in the basement where I have no space to do long rips. Ugh. Gotta haul it out and set up in the driveway


Break it down a bit to make it lighter.
Start with the blade nut.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 30, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Break it down a bit to make it lighter.
> Start with the blade nut.


I've got nothing to do with this


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Break it down a bit to make it lighter.
> Start with the blade nut.


Sometimes it helps to have a cheapass lightweight saw. Now I'm thinking I might sell it. I used to do a lot of picture frames with this but those days are done.


----------



## JustRolling (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning W-n-B friends 

Been laid up for the couple days . Had my normal Botox injections in my right arm and lower back earlier this week. I don’t know what I did but I couldn’t move my left arm without pain . The only way to keep it from hurting is to keep my chin tucked down and hunched over . Better today then yesterday so maybe it’s healing.

You can really tell the difference between Bob’s @BobBitchen strains and what I usually grow . The two short bushy ones on the right are meltdowns. Both honeybees were males . I know it’s way over crowded in my planter but I can only do so much on my own . I do have a male meltdown and a honeybee . Thinking of pollinating a meltdown for seeds for next year and maybe a cross with a strawberry cough and honeybee .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Morning W-n-B friends
> 
> Been laid up for the couple days . Had my normal Botox injections in my right arm and lower back earlier this week. I don’t know what I did but I couldn’t move my left arm without pain . The only way to keep it from hurting is to keep my chin tucked down and hunched over . Better today then yesterday so maybe it’s healing.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sometimes it helps to have a cheapass lightweight saw. Now I'm thinking I might sell it. I used to do a lot of picture frames with this but those days are done.View attachment 5172003


Now if the name on that said skill I might believe cheap lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

How many times can you edit a post lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

That's a reverse Rorschach test he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful View attachment 5171995


I'm staring at that this morning (before being fully awake) thinking they don't look like hairballs!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many times can you edit a post lol


One more?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Now to dab and finish my professional education for renewal. Don't worry I'm only going through the sexual harassment and implicit bias classes loaded. I'll sober up for pituitary axis disorders.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Now to dab and finish my professional education for renewal. Don't worry I'm only going through the sexual harassment and implicit bias classes loaded. I'll sober up for pituitary axis disorders.


Oh wait edit oh wait edit oh wait edit O screw it then I am laughing my ass off


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh wait edit oh wait edit oh wait edit old screw it then I am laughing my ass off


I do it too Jeff. I'll have a great one, post it, then realize I sent all my horrific grammar and missed words to my permanent record. So then it's edit, edit, edit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I do it too Jeff. I'll have a great one, post it, then realize I sent all my horrific grammar and missed words to my permanent record. So then it's edit, edit, edit


Wait a minute punctuations what are them


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I do it too Jeff. I'll have a great one, post it, then realize I sent all my horrific grammar and missed words to my permanent record. So then it's edit, edit, edit


It made sense when I posted it...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> It made sense when I posted it...


When I think that I know that there should have been an edit somewhere in there


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> It made sense when I posted it...


It always does. It's only later you're reading it going, WTaF was I thinking?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sometimes it helps to have a cheapass lightweight saw. Now I'm thinking I might sell it. I used to do a lot of picture frames with this but those days are done.View attachment 5172003


Nah I'm keeping the old girl. She cuts true and clean.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2022)

I started out to the farmers market, but there was a construction detour so I said screw it and went to the park for a walk instead! 

They are setting up for the balloon rally at the park....3rd largest hot air balloon festival in the US. Can't remember if it was last year or 2 years ago one attempted to land in my yard. I was out there taking pictures and they kept getting closer...The guy yelled asking if it was OK if they landed in my yard...I said sure!! But it was a little too windy and there are too many trees and power lines so they pulled back up and found a safer spot. 


It is a gorgeous day though. 77f at 1 pm with a nice breeze and lower humidity. After I get stoned I am going to ride the e-bike I think!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

Dammit! Chess is a mindfuck.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Dammit! Chess is a mindfuck.
> View attachment 5172140


Nice chess set.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice chess set.


My Dad's. I learned to play on this set. The pieces are plastic. It's been mine since I was 10 maybe?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My Dad's. I learned to play on this set. The pieces are plastic. It's been mine since I was 10 maybe?


I haven't played in so long....The last time I played it was against a teenager who was cheating like mad, or didn't know the rules, and he didn't want to learn the proper way, lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My Dad's. I learned to play on this set. The pieces are plastic. It's been mine since I was 10 maybe?


54 years of wondering about that ass. Oh my, the third gummie is kicking in.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 30, 2022)

Don’t go outside, just don’t…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2022)

Antiquing with mom, I found a new dab torch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

Hornworm. Not on my tomatoes you don't!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hornworm. Not on my tomatoes you don't!


One of those bastards can decimate an entire tomato plant in one night! I Hatem!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well we’re all glad to see you back with us. I figured @DarkWeb said something mean and ran you off
> 
> I’m good, enjoying the summer so far. Grow is going well, I’m still in the boring veg stage, I’ll probably flip next week. How is your garden doing?
> 
> ...


Veg so cute!!! How dare you. My garden is pretty damn great. Lost the big tent from my journal to an electrical failure, but I fucking dragged the small tent to the basement to save it. Got those issues fixed, and got a chucking project about done!

And yeah, @DarkWeb just got out of hand, I needed a break from his goddamn attitude, ya hear?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 30, 2022)

Got a ride in on the e-bike. Building that was one of the best things I have done in a long while. You are going to have a blast LG! 

I'm trying to talk myself into a little trimming. Maybe if I made some fresh dabs to go along with it. 

I suppose I can go feed them, and see if any are screaming to be trimmed...I already know a few are. It shouldn't be too bad. (keep telling self that)


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 54 years of wondering about that ass. Oh my, the third gummie is kicking in.
> View attachment 5172189


I learned to play chess at 8. I watched as some older neighborhood boys played.
Timmy lived just a few houses over so I asked him to teach me. 

We spent the next 2 summers playing. I did not win any of the matches we played, although I learned a lot each match.

I taught my grandson to play at around 7 or 8 years old. He is a formidable opponent.

My grandmother gave me my first chess set. I still have it 50 yr later.


I have a travel set that used to be kept behind the bar of the restaurant. It is small, about 12"x12", and made of marble. The pieces are only about 1" tall.
It is in storage, sorry no pic.

My favorite is the hand carved camel bone set that I had commissioned in Egypt.
It took me 3 months of searching through different artisans' work in the Khan el-Khalili bazaar in Cairo to find one that could produce the quality I demanded.











Pieces are made from camel bone.
The board from Sycamore, lapis lazuli and _Mother of pearl_ among other materials.

The pieces are dyed using camel blood, tea and coffee. 
The board has a Backgammon inlay on the inside, with camel bone chips as pieces (not pictured here).


I have not played a game of chess in a few years, my game has progressed to more cerebral endeavors.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I learned to play chess at 8. I watched as some older neighborhood boys played.
> Timmy lived just a few houses over so I asked him to teach me.
> 
> We spent the next 2 summers playing. I did not win any of the matches we played, although I learned a lot each match.
> ...


I lived in Cairo in the early 70s. That is a very beautiful chess set.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Once upon a time a very long time ago. I was an avid chess player. I learned to play with a 3rd grade classmate. In the 7th grade I attempted to join the chess club. It was suggested I look into more 'female' pursuits.

The next year they were down 1 person to field a team for the tournament and were desperate. They kept looking for another guy. Finally they said you didn't even have to know how to play chess. Just agree to show up for the tournament. I thought well why the hell not. So Friday before the tournament I sauntered over to the library and offered my services.

They gladly accepted. That weekend I whipped everyone and took home the trophy. I refused to ever play another game of chess with any of them LOL. One of the best weekends of my life and an even better week after.

After I started working in the state hospital system I met an ex con who taught me more about chess than I thought any living person could know. He was an actual grandmaster and he whipped me every single time we played. I still kept playing him and never got any better LOL

PS I finally got so good it took him like 20 moves to capture my king


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I learned to play chess at 8. I watched as some older neighborhood boys played.
> Timmy lived just a few houses over so I asked him to teach me.
> 
> We spent the next 2 summers playing. I did not win any of the matches we played, although I learned a lot each match.
> ...


And the name makes perfect Since now lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Once upon a time a very long time ago. I was an avid chess player. I learned to play with a 3rd grade classmate. In the 7th grade I attempted to join the chess club. It was suggested I look into more 'female' pursuits.
> 
> The next year they were down 1 person to field a team for the tournament and were desperate. They kept looking for another guy. Finally they said you didn't even have to know how to play chess. Just agree to show up for the tournament. I thought well why the hell not. So Friday before the tournament I sauntered over to the library and offered my services.
> 
> ...


And for some unknown reason this doesn't surprise me one little bit


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 30, 2022)

Desert


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Desert


See what you did


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I learned to play chess at 8. I watched as some older neighborhood boys played.
> Timmy lived just a few houses over so I asked him to teach me.
> 
> We spent the next 2 summers playing. I did not win any of the matches we played, although I learned a lot each match.
> ...


That's a hell of a chess set my God thats beautiful. 

So when u wanna play, I'm in...

amateur player....js

Beer and st...?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm not that good at chess but I will surely play with a chest. I love boobs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jul 31, 2022)

I turned around from the stove with scrambled eggs and got some dirty scowling looks...I forgot to feed the dogs.
Ended up giving them my eggs on top their food, had to make another one for me.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 31, 2022)

I am going to drop acid and go to church. Sing hymnals like Yoko Ono.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

Morning 


85° and humid  

Anything fun going on?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5172505
> 
> 85° and humid
> ...


Bacon and golf. In that order


----------



## DCcan (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5172505
> 
> 85° and humid
> ...


This is probably the nicest day of the week, just going to get warmer all week.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I'm not that good at chess but I will surely play with a chest. I love boobs.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> This is probably the nicest day of the week, just going to get warmer all week.


Same here.. upper 80's to upper 90's forcasted for this week..


----------



## solakani (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2022)

Monsoons have arrived, red sky at morning, and all. We won't discuss the heat and humidity.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5172526
> Monsoons have arrived, red sky at morning, and all. We won't discuss the heat and humidity.


Take them back, they have wandered up here. 68 degrees with 76% humidity. House won't be open long today.


----------



## solakani (Jul 31, 2022)

New drop Sherbinskis Orange Sherbs 1g 510 cart. SoCal cult brand made here in Canada by LP Final Bell. Thoughts?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Take them back, they have wandered up here. 68 degrees with 76% humidity. *House won't be open long today*.


Mine won't be open at all. Having to supplement with A/C. I am not looking forward to my electrical bill.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 31, 2022)

Green crack-n-Guava dab joint & a hazy IPA for brunch
Then it's time for chores


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Green crack-n-Guava dab joint & a hazy IPA for brunch
> Then it's time for chores


I'm debating smoking a joint of GG#4 before grooming the dogs. I really don't feel like doing anything today but I'm sure that joint will motivate me


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm debating smoking a joint of GG#4 before grooming the dogs. I really don't feel like doing anything today but I'm sure that joint will motivate me





























Do it


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 31, 2022)

Happy GD Groundhog Day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm debating smoking a joint of GG#4 before grooming the dogs. I really don't feel like doing anything today but I'm sure that joint will motivate me


I thinking that your GG#4 is way way better then what I just got from the pot store


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Happy GD Groundhog Day


All fingers and toes still attached


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All fingers and toes still attached


You was supposed to ask how are you doing with your new wheels


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice cool week upcoming.



Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nice cool week upcoming.
> 
> View attachment 5172580
> 
> Mornin.


I'll trade you Wednesdays


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You was supposed to ask how are you doing with your new wheels


Every day the same thing. I’ll be in the rafters trying to take control of the whole situation


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

Phone says this local news says something different +4 degrees


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

Weeeeeee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 5172607


Wheelie good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wheelie good?


lol no wheelies yet. It’s fast tho… too fast


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no wheelies yet. It’s fast tho… too fast


You should check out some mirrors for it.


----------



## solakani (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You should check out some mirrors for it.


Probably, it came limited to a max speed of 35kph, there’s a menu that requires a password on the computer that allows you to set the maximum speed… I was only willing to take it to 45kph, it started feeling wobbly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably, it came limited to a max speed of 35kph, there’s a menu that requires a password on the computer that allows you to set the maximum speed… I was only willing to take it to 45kph, it started feeling wobbly


How high could you have taken it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably, it came limited to a max speed of 35kph, there’s a menu that requires a password on the computer that allows you to set the maximum speed… I was only willing to take it to 45kph, it started feeling wobbly


That doesn't sound good. Why do you think it gets the wobbles? Wheels true?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That doesn't sound good. Why do you think it gets the wobbles? Wheels true?


That's what I was thinking I was going to say get your tires balanced but wasn't sure about the electric bike lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That doesn't sound good. Why do you think it gets the wobbles? Wheels true?


Little spokes s*** think before you speak never mind I got forehead meat Palm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How high could you have taken it?View attachment 5172633


65 kph 40mph.


DarkWeb said:


> That doesn't sound good. Why do you think it gets the wobbles? Wheels true?


Fear and a death grip probably. 35-40 felt good and I can keep up with traffic down here


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 65 kph 40mph.
> 
> Fear and a death grip probably. 35-40 felt good and I can keep up with traffic down here


You're probably right........don't listen to the guy with all the scars lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 5172607


Sweet!! I was just looking at them on their website. Lots of cool features, like a 1000 watt motor, fat tires and dual suspension!! The seat & luggage rack are nice too! And it has a decent sized battery!! It should go up steep hills no problem!

You are going to have a blast...Just BE CAREFUL!!!! Mirrors ARE absolutely a great idea!!

Getting ready to go for a spin myself.


I was toying with one of these, for $999 The XP 2.0 model. My 70 year old uncle just bought the lite version and has already modified the hell out of it. He's a retired engineer so he mods everything out!!!!









Lectric eBikes - Electric Bikes Built so Everyone Can Ride


True adventure starts with Lectric eBikes, one of the fastest growing electric bike companies in the nation. The flagship XP 2.0 series offers the most accessible, affordable Class 3 ebike in America, designed to be foldable – with elite features like fat tires, variable peddle assist and...




lectricebikes.com





But in the end, mine has 1500 watts and a 20 amp battery so I know I would miss the power. The one thing mine doesn't do is fold and fit in the trunk of a car. I'm still thinking about it!!


----------



## solakani (Jul 31, 2022)

eBike on the road in Canada are restricted to 500 watt output by law (26 mph). Helmets are mandatory.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5172526
> Monsoons have arrived, red sky at morning, and all. We won't discuss the heat and humidity.


Must be a nightmare growing in that..


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 5172607


Reminds me of my old Huffy


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 5172607


Was thinking if getting one if these for hunting. I'm disabled, hunt with a xbow, and this could be very cool. Approx price?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 31, 2022)

Chores done


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2022)

solakani said:


> eBike on the road in Canada are restricted to 500 watt output by law (26 mph). Helmets are mandatory.


Here in the US they are restricted to 20 mph, and I think 750 watts.... But the way they are all getting around this is by the use of the controllers, which manufacturers use to control the speed and motor output, but can easily be modified or reprogramed to go faster. 

Mine is 1500 watts with a top speed close to 40 mph....which is nice when a German Shepherd comes after you!!

Honestly they get quite dangerous over 20 mph.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 31, 2022)

Hehehe yay! Wife-accountant has approved the spending of monies to continue a dream I started 30 years ago when I took billiards lessons as a teen. With our daughter now tall enough to reach the table and interested in billiards and willing to go to the pool hall with dad, I'm allowed to get our daughter a new cue, me a new cue, and my wife a new shaft for her cue. So after 25 years of drooling I'm finally getting a Meucci Cue in the next two weeks. Then I get to spend afternoons at the pool hall with the kid after school. Sometimes dad-life rocks. 

This is the one I'm thinking of, there are three in the running but this is holding top position.





The one my daughter picked out. Junior sized cue for her shorter arms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

solakani said:


> eBike on the road in Canada are restricted to 500 watt output by law (26 mph). Helmets are mandatory.


All good. I got a sticker to make it legitimate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Sweet!! I was just looking at them on their website. Lots of cool features, like a 1000 watt motor, fat tires and dual suspension!! The seat & luggage rack are nice too! And it has a decent sized battery!! It should go up steep hills no problem!
> 
> You are going to have a blast...Just BE CAREFUL!!!! Mirrors ARE absolutely a great idea!!
> 
> ...


I’ll see what’s available for mirrors. Need something that matches the ridiculousness of this bike


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Hehehe yay! Wife-accountant has approved the spending of monies to continue a dream I started 30 years ago when I took billiards lessons as a teen. With our daughter now tall enough to reach the table and interested in billiards and willing to go to the pool hall with dad, I'm allowed to get our daughter a new cue, me a new cue, and my wife a new shaft for her cue. So after 25 years of drooling I'm finally getting a Meucci Cue in the next two weeks. Then I get to spend afternoons at the pool hall with the kid after school. Sometimes dad-life rocks.
> 
> This is the one I'm thinking of, there are three in the running but this is holding top position.
> 
> ...


I really miss playing pool. They gradually took out all the "real" pool tables/places in our city. I learned to play at the Y when I was 13-18. This was a YMCA that had rooms for single men (usually old guys down on their luck). They had a game room with some monster ancient Brunswick Balke Collender 5' x 10' billiard tables. Those old guys could hardly walk but boy did I get schooled on how to shoot and not be a fuck up.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll see what’s available for mirrors. Need something that matches the ridiculousness of this bike
> 
> View attachment 5172685


I want one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I want one


RIU ebike gang! We’ll get cool leather jackets!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Was thinking if getting one if these for hunting. I'm disabled, hunt with a xbow, and this could be very cool. Approx price?


price varies depending on the motor









Liberty


The most stylish, beautifully designed Ebike. Experience class and luxury with this new classical modern look.




rizebikes.ca


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> RIU ebike gang! We’ll get cool leather jackets!


For sure.. 1%er ebike gang..lol..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Veg so cute!!! How dare you. My garden is pretty damn great. Lost the big tent from my journal to an electrical failure, but I fucking dragged the small tent to the basement to save it. Got those issues fixed, and got a chucking project about done!
> 
> And yeah, @DarkWeb just got out of hand, I needed a break from his goddamn attitude, ya hear?


Nice! Well not nice with the electrical issues. Are you all settled in now and done with the upgrades?


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll see what’s available for mirrors. Need something that matches the ridiculousness of this bike
> 
> View attachment 5172685


Need these for the handlebars.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2022)

Darn you guys, now you've got me considering one.

What's the consensus on this one?









XPremium Black eBike - Lectric eBikes


With a mid-drive motor, the XPremium Black eBike delivers power more intuitively, allowing the bike to tackle hills and tougher terrain. Free shipping!




lectricebikes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Darn you guys, now you've got me considering one.
> 
> What's the consensus on this one?
> 
> ...


Fuck yea I’ll get started on the jackets!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2022)

And let the more experienced people answer.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 31, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I really miss playing pool. They gradually took out all the "real" pool tables/places in our city. I learned to play at the Y when I was 13-18. This was a YMCA that had rooms for single men (usually old guys down on their luck). They had a game room with some monster ancient Brunswick Balke Collender 5' x 10' billiard tables. Those old guys could hardly walk but boy did I get schooled on how to shoot and not be a fuck up.


Yeah, I understand. I live in a reasonably sized city and there are only 4 pool halls that have legit pool tables and a bunch of bars with a couple quarter boxes, maybe. The 4 pool halls have league night every single night, they have maybe 4 hours a day that every table isn't taken by league. The city lost 2 smaller, but less populated pool halls to Covid, the one I went to is now a gym.

My mother was a higher-up manager at a retirement facility when I was exactly my daughter's age. They had a small rec room with a nice pool table for the residents, it was a really well kept table. The old guys took it upon themselves to educate the next generation of hustler, so when my mom took me to work on weekends they kidnapped me and made me run billiards drills.

That only lasted a few years, then I played at the Boys Club in town, then after that the local Teen Nightclub in Dallas. Little did I know that club was actually a religious organization's front to recruit yungin's to their mega-church. Makes me a little gleeful that I was hustling pool as a 14 and 15 year old at the local neo-evangelical hunting grounds and making pretty good bank.

In high school we moved out to the mid-west and the one thing the town did have that I liked was a legit old-school pool hall. When we moved there I walked in and there was a sign on the door that said "Age 16+ only, with parent approval." I was 15, but walked in with my own cue (thanks Christian kids.) The owner looked me over and let me have a provisional day, if I behaved I could stay. I ended up taking lessons from the top player in town for next to nothing because she thought I was a funny, if a bit weird, kid. I played there until I was 25. After ramming around college, mostly playing pool for 6 years, my future wife and I left immediately after graduation. Since then we've maybe been to a pool hall 20-25ish total times in the 21 intervening years. When we left college I flat out said that we would not live in a town that didn't have at least one real pool hall, career, life, kid, all took away from ever keeping going like we did in college. A few years ago I found that my wife's cue developed a really bad bend in the shaft, the tip of my cue is shot as is the winding and it's not worth repairing but it'll make a good break cue for a year or two while I run the drills the old guys taught me with my daughter in the 4 daytime hours before the leagues take over the local pool hall.

Feels weird leaving a pool hall before closing, it's opposite of what I did all through college, but I'm no where near good enough anymore for the leagues here, so I'll just train with my kid. Other guys closed the bars, I closed the pool hall while hustling drunk college kids with my future-wife and best friend as wing-men. It's part of how we all paid our tuition. When my daughter asked me to take her to the pool hall I almost tackled her from across the room with a hug. It also motivated my wife to let me spend a little account I had hidden away on cues & cue repair for the family.


----------



## solakani (Jul 31, 2022)

Technical name for this is White Noise Emitter


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need these for the handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 5172690


Suhweet!


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

I want a sur-ron.....skip to 3:00


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuck yea I’ll get started on the jackets!


I have an almost complete LG collection. I might as well go for this too!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> price varies depending on the motor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the use of inches comical



SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2022)

@Laughing Grass 
https://rizebikes.ca/products/bundle-package-a-cell-phone-holder-horn-mirror

Cheap, although you may have missed the free shipping.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5172748


Sorry, I got distracted...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I found the use of inches comical
> 
> View attachment 5172771
> 
> SH420


LOL I deal with that all the time......halfway into everything..standard....whatever......


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5172748


I want to be this bicycle seat..


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You should check out some mirrors for it.


Apehanger handle bars


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> price varies depending on the motor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'd like to be able to tie a rope to a bear and haul it out..


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! Well not nice with the electrical issues. Are you all settled in now and done with the upgrades?


Almost, I started alternating tents for ease, since a 5 plant harvest hurts my soul... I am getting used to my alternating schedule. Looking at upgrading my hvac system further for smell control. My most recent grow (rotten rozay)was really stinky, like none I had had previously and I was surprised. Trying to figure out when to harvest a plant for seeds... just weed growing shit!

Your grow is looking dank! Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Darn you guys, now you've got me considering one.
> 
> What's the consensus on this one?
> 
> ...


There's a bunch of YouTube reviews on them....On the XP model anyways. My uncle just bought the lite for $799 and is having a blast on it....Has many 20+ mile trips under his belt already. But I would get the XP 2.0 for $999 myself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

And early midnight snackor munchies


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2022)

Ok lets work on the next round


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2022)

And on that note smoke a bowl and then stare at the ceiling rest well RIU


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

Morning 






80° again.....sunny.....again. 

Happy Monday


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

Pork butt


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice butt!

First Monday of August is confused in the province. Public holiday with various regional names.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> Nice butt!
> 
> First Monday of August is confused in the province. Public holiday with various regional names.
> View attachment 5173111


Happy Simcoe Day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pork butt
> View attachment 5173104


Nice butt


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice butt


Thank you, oh the pork, nevermind.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Almost, I started alternating tents for ease, since a 5 plant harvest hurts my soul... I am getting used to my alternating schedule. Looking at upgrading my hvac system further for smell control. My most recent grow (rotten rozay)was really stinky, like none I had had previously and I was surprised. Trying to figure out when to harvest a plant for seeds... just weed growing shit!
> 
> Your grow is looking dank! Can't wait to see some more.


Are you talking about harvesting a seeded plant? Or seeding a plant with pollen? If the plants seeded, and you want the best seeds, you wanna let it go until the plants either finished as usual, or about dead, imho, or, when you peel open the calyx and the seeds are hard, and hopefully darkly mottled. A finished seed often will split the calyx exposing itself, trying like hell to fall on the ground and procreate. 
Also, indica usually finishes before a sativa by 2-6 weeks. 

<https://www.amsterdamseedsupply.com/faq-when-to-harvest-marijuana-seeds/ >


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 1, 2022)

Ugghhhh, need...... weed...


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

August 1st  Summer always goes too quickly!!

This has been a strange one. I haven't had to cut my lawn in like 3-4 weeks it's been so dry! Starting to look scraggly!! Like my hair! 

Happy Monday. If there is such a thing


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

Download Topsy Micro 3D model


LST or Low Stress Training, is something that a lot of people wish to do to their houseplants, but simply do not want to go through the hassle of garden ties




3dmixers.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> August 1st  Summer always goes too quickly!!
> 
> This has been a strange one. I haven't had to cut my lawn in like 3-4 weeks it's been so dry! Starting to look scraggly!! Like my hair!
> 
> Happy Monday. If there is such a thing


Crabgrass it taking over here. It a nice cool sunny day though and tomorrow is a scorcher again.

Good morning!


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> Nice butt!
> 
> First Monday of August is confused in the province. Public holiday with various regional names.
> View attachment 5173111





Laughing Grass said:


> Nice butt





raratt said:


> Thank you, oh the pork, nevermind.


And to be totally honest..........it smells great


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

Morning....how's everyone doing this Monday.....nother hot one here again.....

woke up to a 77F this morning....that not bad but the dew point is 72....humidity like a mofo.....high today 100F again.....ugh i'm getting tired of this....

weekend wasn't so bad, we'll with the exeption of the truck taking a dump friday night, something trigger the anti theft mode of the truck, won't let me start it.....been baffling me since friday night when it happened....needless today i have less hair today.......

welp time to get some emails done, do a little research on the PATS on the truck, update my current events and deal with customers

coffee is up....time for breakfast......


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Simcoe Day


From Belize


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning....how's everyone doing this Monday.....nother hot one here again.....
> 
> woke up to a 77F this morning....that not bad but the dew point is 72....humidity like a mofo.....high today 100F again.....ugh i'm getting tired of this....
> 
> ...


That sucks!! What kind of truck?

Just ordered a little something for my bike...or for me depending how you look at it. I got a 2 pack on EBay


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That sucks!! What kind of truck?
> 
> Just ordered a little something for my bike...or for me depending how you look at it. I got a 2 pack on EBay
> 
> ...


my little Ford Ranger Edge 2004 model......hasn't let me down, till friday night....go to the store just fine, get my stuff, come out, and nothing when i turn the key....noticed the anti theft light on, figure i would bypass it buy pulling the positive off, nope alarm went off.....tried a few more times, and still the same......had to leave the truck till next morning to get it home......been pulling my hair out since....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

Experiment time.....


Smoked eggs


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That sucks!! What kind of truck?
> 
> Just ordered a little something for my bike...or for me depending how you look at it. I got a 2 pack on EBay
> 
> ...


What if it's coming at you from the front? Don't want to ride into the cloud.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my little Ford Ranger Edge 2004 model......hasn't let me down, till friday night....go to the store just fine, get my stuff, come out, and nothing when i turn the key....noticed the anti theft light on, figure i would bypass it buy pulling the positive off, nope alarm went off.....tried a few more times, and still the same......had to leave the truck till next morning to get it home......been pulling my hair out since....


Did you try this??









Ford Ranger: Anti Theft System Reset Procedure - VehicleHistory


Resetting the anti theft system on your Ford Ranger is simple if you know how. Here's a closer look from Vehicle History.




www.vehiclehistory.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you try this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've tried the key one in the door (manual door locks) and i have done the ignition one by turning it 8 times and or like this says 9 times ( i didn't do 9), might have to do the hard reset one they suggest...

thanks for that...appreciate it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

also looks like there might be a fuse, that i didn't know about.....hmmm

Is there a fuse for anti-theft system?


*You can find the alarm fuse in the panel*. Look in the owner's manual to find the exact location of the fuse used by the security system. While the fuse is out, the car is not going to start. However, you can reinsert it and hopefully reset the alarm.


worth a shot


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What if it's coming at you from the front? Don't want to ride into the cloud.


Good point! In 600 miles I have only been chased by one dog on the e-bike, and it was coming from the rear/side. Not sure I could have gotten a shot off at it anyways, but it will give me a little sense of security. I have not gone by the house with the GSD since I got chased! 



BudmanTX said:


> i've tried the key one in the door (manual door locks) and i have done the ignition one by turning it 8 times and or like this says 9 times ( i didn't do 9), might have to do the hard reset one they suggest...
> 
> thanks for that...appreciate it...


Good luck. Shit like that is so frustrating. My Ford needs work too. It has a light on the dash so won't pass inspection. Cooling sensor and it's a bit to get to....but I need to do it while it's warm!!



BudmanTX said:


> also looks like there might be a fuse, that i didn't know about.....hmmm
> 
> Is there a fuse for anti-theft system?
> 
> ...


I remember something about this with my old F150, and it was hidden under the passenger side kickplate or something like that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good point! In 600 miles I have only been chased by one dog on the e-bike, and it was coming from the rear/side. Not sure I could have gotten a shot off at it anyways, but it will give me a little sense of security. I have not gone by the house with the GSD since I got chased!
> 
> 
> Good luck. Shit like that is so frustrating. My Ford needs work too. It has a light on the dash so won't pass inspection. Cooling sensor and it's a bit to get to....but I need to do it while it's warm!!
> ...


there are 2 of them, one in the engine compartment, and another like you said, passenger side lower....i didn't look there for the fuse.....

guess i'll trying the hard reset and see if i can find the fuse, maybe that's it.....worth a shot


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That sucks!! What kind of truck?
> 
> Just ordered a little something for my bike...or for me depending how you look at it. I got a 2 pack on EBay
> 
> ...



Good you might need it out there, dogs are getting a bit ruff these days.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Good you might need it out there, dogs are getting a bit ruff these days.
> 
> View attachment 5173208


It's always the gingers


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

Baton tap across the nose shows them whose the boss.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

Legal weed is coming to NY....Although I don't think this is it. My buddy just stopped and he just bought this in a new store, but they are not authorized yet so it's one of those "coupon" stores, and they aren't even charging tax on cash orders.  

Just looking to get busted, and obviously haven't met the IRS yet 

$30 a gram in disposables, and they have all kinds of stuff he said....I'm sure legal will be more $$



I could make it past the store as part of my afternoon bike ride


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

Dead Ash trees just littering the country side. It's really bad. I have over a dozen on my property that need to come down, on my little 1 acre lot. 

They are so dead they are starting to snap. This ones ready to fall



and this one just did sometime in the past 2 days...It's bigger than it looks!



They are falling everywhere, and some are huge. I heard this small one go while having my am coffee a few days ago



Bacon  Dinner last night  A little crispy, but so was I


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 1, 2022)

That's textbook emerald ash borer damage. I started getting my one ash inoculated every two years because it's critical shade for me.


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5173295


I had to look that up. Now I'm hungry lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dead Ash trees just littering the country side. It's really bad. I have over a dozen on my property that need to come down, on my little 1 acre lot.
> 
> They are so dead they are starting to snap. This ones ready to fall
> 
> ...


I like my hotdogs a little blackened, you know what they say...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I like my hotdogs a little blackened, you know what they say...


Cancer tastes good?


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to look that up. Now I'm hungry lol


I am sure you can make a whistle dog when you want to.


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

but poutine combo not so sure


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Cancer tastes good?


If you like crab meat.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2022)

These were good too!!


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

now I'm hungry


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5173386
> 
> These were good too!!


The kids love them. But they prefer a grilled dog. It was raining one day and I popped a couple in the microwave.......I was told they weren't good without a little black on them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I just popped beans for the first time in a few years. Blue Dream (Blueberry x Silver Haze). Looking for the winning pheno to take my C99's place. My Cinderella is an awesome plant, it is just too strong and psychedelic. People hardly ever request it and I never smoke it - it is like smoking an uncomfortably strong sativa, doing a bump of coke, then taking a small hit of acid. Too much. Hope one of these little ladies grow up to make papa proud (and lots of $)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106125


Just finished drying the very first batch of the Blue Dream I started back in March. Out of the ten seeds I popped, 9 made it. There is WAY too wide a variety of phenotypes, but there are two phenos that I am considering keeping for moms. They grow fat and relatively stout like indica, but their effects are pure sativa. The high is almost completely head with almost no body effect. The taste from the two winning phenos is mainly, vanilla and blueberry, with a tiny citrus kick on the exhale. Creamy and fruity, and above average yields. I got lucky, I'm happy. Now, I have to hunt for GG4, Gorilla Glue, in my new ten pack. Too much plant shit... always too much plant shit...
















Gorilla Glue hunt begins


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Just finished drying the very first batch of the Blue Dream I started back in March. Out of the ten seeds I popped, 9 made it. There is WAY too wide a variety of phenotypes, but there are two phenos that I am considering keeping for moms. They grow fat and relatively stout like indica, but their effects are pure sativa. The high is almost completely head with almost no body effect. The taste from the two winning phenos is mainly, vanilla and blueberry, with a tiny citrus kick on the exhale. Creamy and fruity, and above average yields. I got lucky, I'm happy. Now, I have to hunt for GG4, Gorilla Glue, in my new ten pack. Too much plant shit... always too much plant shit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173422
> ...


Blue dream is one of my top favorites. That sounds exactly what I've been wanting to find.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Blue dream is one of my top favorites. That sounds exactly what I've been wanting to find.


I found these traits with Cali Connections, Tahoe OG Cush. Bushy with high yields. Gree from seed and cloned once. All plants threw nanners around the 8th week in flower. I picked them off and never got seeded.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Blue dream is one of my top favorites. That sounds exactly what I've been wanting to find.


Cool new bank I'm shopping at - www.ilgm.com
They have the selection of a European shop, and the benefits of state side shipping.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Just finished drying the very first batch of the Blue Dream I started back in March. Out of the ten seeds I popped, 9 made it. There is WAY too wide a variety of phenotypes, but there are two phenos that I am considering keeping for moms. They grow fat and relatively stout like indica, but their effects are pure sativa. The high is almost completely head with almost no body effect. The taste from the two winning phenos is mainly, vanilla and blueberry, with a tiny citrus kick on the exhale. Creamy and fruity, and above average yields. I got lucky, I'm happy. Now, I have to hunt for GG4, Gorilla Glue, in my new ten pack. Too much plant shit... always too much plant shit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173422
> ...


My GG#4 reverse will get you a winner in 10-20 seeds. I'm pleased with how consistent the reverse was. My C99 was a good reverse too with only 2 phenotypes; pineapple and mango.


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> but poutine combo not so sure
> View attachment 5173341


Nice.

Are they actual size?


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

Marketing. Doubt it very much but willing to try.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Are you talking about harvesting a seeded plant? Or seeding a plant with pollen? If the plants seeded, and you want the best seeds, you wanna let it go until the plants either finished as usual, or about dead, imho, or, when you peel open the calyx and the seeds are hard, and hopefully darkly mottled. A finished seed often will split the calyx exposing itself, trying like hell to fall on the ground and procreate.
> Also, indica usually finishes before a sativa by 2-6 weeks.
> 
> <https://www.amsterdamseedsupply.com/faq-when-to-harvest-marijuana-seeds/ >
> The majority look like this


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

bagseed vs hyped seed


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 1, 2022)

Making plans for the keys. Maybe September.
WB 60th bday tomorrow and I’m already dealing with a crazy person. Idk it seems like just a countdown number to me…


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> bagseed vs hyped seed


Is the bagseed fun? I love bagseed grows...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Dead Ash trees just littering the country side. It's really bad. I have over a dozen on my property that need to come down, on my little 1 acre lot.
> 
> They are so dead they are starting to snap. This ones ready to fall
> 
> ...




SH420


----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is the bagseed fun? I love bagseed grows...


I love to grow weed


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 1, 2022)

solakani said:


> I love to grow weed


Yeah, isn't a cute weed plant the best? Little and with the potential to fucking burn them eyebrows right fuck off... smoke it up, friend!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Making plans for the keys. Maybe September.
> WB 60th bday tomorrow and I’m already dealing with a crazy person. Idk it seems like just a countdown number to me…View attachment 5173562


Sometimes a little compressed air is all it takes to make life great again!


----------



## solakani (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 2, 2022)

Blue Dream live resin in 14th round hardware


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Morning 






Guess what.......80° and humid. 84%rh right now 

Happy taco Tuesday! 






Maybe margaritas too 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 2, 2022)

Good chill


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 2, 2022)

This is already a shitty day. Hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This is already a shitty day. Hope you guys have a good one.View attachment 5173733


Happy Birthday to Barbie.

I need to hit the streets it's a late, and very hot, one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Making plans for the keys. Maybe September.
> WB 60th bday tomorrow and I’m already dealing with a crazy person. Idk it seems like just a countdown number to me…View attachment 5173562


Big milestone. What do you have planned?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Good morning! 

It's going to 96 in the shade today. Got a little more prep before painters come on Thursday. Then I start moving my tent down to the basement where I won't have to struggle with high humidity. 

I also need to choose and buy some seeds to germinate on September 1. Haven't gotten too serious about that yet. Looking for something short and stout.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

I was going to cut my front lawn today... BUT seeing the forecast I think I'll wait for some rain so it doesn't completely brown up!!.

It never fails...It's been dry as a bone, but Murphy's Law.....Have a hot air balloon festival and it will rain!! Probably no balloons will fly this weekend by the looks of it. 

I am still hoping to go. I haven't been to a fair or carnival yet this season so I am due for some junk food. Actually I am due for a diet!! I put on every one of the 25 pounds I took off, in record time and without trying.  Such a dumbass!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It's going to 96 in the shade today. Got a little more prep before painters come on Thursday. Then I start moving my tent down to the basement where I won't have to struggle with high humidity.
> 
> I also need to choose and buy some seeds to germinate on September 1. Haven't gotten too serious about that yet. Looking for something short and stout.


Are you open to suggestions from a newb? 









Meltdown F1 (Chernobyl x Honeybee) 10 Regular Seeds - DCSE


Bob Bitchen’s Beans Meltdown F1 is a cultivar made up of the Sativa dominant TGA Subcool’s Chernobyl Slymer Cut crossed to RIU Moderator Genuity’s Honeybee (Plushberry x Purple Kush/Grape Stomper OG). Lime green and purple phenotypes to be found! Expect Lime Slurpee terp’s, insane resin, with...




dcseedexchange.com





Produced really well for me and they stayed relatively short.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

We're number 1











Toronto was just ranked the hardest city to navigate in the entire world


Getting around Toronto can be a real headache even for locals accustomed to our traffic and transit woes, but apparently, the city's grid-like layo...




www.blogto.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you open to suggestions from a newb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your chernobyl looked pretty compact as well. How do they compare now that you've tried both? They also fit my requirements of not being named for a comic book character!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big milestone. What do you have planned?


Did you "forget" to get her a card  Paybacks are a bitch!!



Laughing Grass said:


> Are you open to suggestions from a newb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an excellent suggestion. I have 5-6 different strains going, ready to be trimmed....Just 1-2 of each, but I have one Meltdown and it's the nicest plant in the bunch.





shnkrmn said:


> Your chernobyl looked pretty compact as well. How do they compare now that you've tried both? They also fit my requirements of not being named for a comic book character!


I like the Chernobyl even better, but it's not nearly as well of a producer, for me at least. But it is what I have been smoking....almost gone. The one bad part, is the stuff constantly plugs my grinder with resins, like no other strain has. I have to scrape it every other day...I have been looking at non stick grinders!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Your chernobyl looked pretty compact as well. How do they compare now that you've tried both? They also fit my requirements of not being named for a comic book character!


I did have two phenos of the slymer that were pretty wild and stretchy. Bud development was nowhere near that of the meltdown, but the quality was superb! Very frosty and the taste/smell is insanely good. For me I'd smoke slymer during the day and go for meltdown when I want to go to sleep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Morning everyone....speaking of meltdowns, i one last night with the truck......little bastard...and that's when the wife handed me my pipe and a cold beer....

woke up this morning to a humid 78F, almost had to walk back in for nother shower sheesh.....high today you guessed it....102F, and it shows no signs of letting up......going for a record i tell ya.....

coffee is fresh, picked up some OJ, and now for taco's........


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....speaking of meltdowns, i one last night with the truck......little bastard...and that's when* the wife handed me my pipe and a cold beer....*
> 
> woke up this morning to a humid 78F, almost had to walk back in for nother shower sheesh.....high today you guessed it....102F, and it shows no signs of letting up......going for a record i tell ya.....
> 
> coffee is fresh, picked up some OJ, and now for taco's........


 Does she have a sister?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Does she have a sister?


actually she does, just so you know


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

and honestly i think i found the reset switch, after my best yoga impressions from under the dash, i found a pair of wires of what looks like something was connected to them, and u can see the connections, but no switch...it was either knocked off or it broke at one time....dunno at this point...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 2, 2022)

Only plans are dinner with her sister and bil. I asked her sister to pick up a cake smh I don’t know why. No card. Homey don’t play. 
I’m dabbing and she’s watching American pickers puke.
I believe we’ll both be napping soon. Dog will bark when delivery gets here.
Enjoy your day. You never know what can happen.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Took my tent down from the top floor and set it up in basement which went easier.tham expected. It's like a homecoming. No more hauling water up 2 flights every day. And 40 amps of dedicated electrical circuits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Took my tent down from the top floor and set it up in basement which went easier.tham expected. It's like a homecoming. No more hauling water up 2 flights every day. And 40 amps of dedicated electrical circuits.


That's a big tent! What size?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a big tent! What size?


4x5. There's a panel to divide off a 1x4 area for seedlings. I used all the space for 4 plants last time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 4x5. There's a panel to divide off a 1x4 area for seedlings. I used all the space for 4 plants last time.


Do you do a long veg cycle?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

I've been thinking of going back to a tent...or just getting out of growing altogether. Just really not worth it any more.

I have two 4 x 8 tents in storage, but I'm thinking a 4 x 4...although a little extra room is always nice. Probably limit my grows to 6 in flower now, just to keep it all legal. I'm more worried about a house fire than cops at this point.  You know an insurance company would not pay off with an illegal grow!!

And must be everyone is going to LED, or getting out of growing. I bough new Galaxy ballasts a year or so ago, for $200 each. They now are going for $100 brand new, and used ones are selling for like $40. 

When you can buy quality ounces for $100 and legit cartridge's for $20-30 a gram, unless you have a love of growing, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you do a long veg cycle?


I don't usually mean to. My last cycle got out of hand because of vegging too long while flowering others. When I moved the tent today the walls and struts made my hands sticky from the plants that had been leaning on them. 2 biggish plants would be nice for me. Lots of airflow and light penetration


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

I was contemplating getting a quantum board setup for almost $600, but I think I will take my veg light kluge out of the closet, add some red LED strips, and try to flower with it. The LED lights in it are 5K I think, so it needs more red. It definitely puts out enough light, no stretchy plants in the closet. I have a vented hood and a 320W ballast and CMH bulb I can veg with in the closet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't usually mean to. My last cycle got out of hand because of vegging too long while flowering others. When I moved the tent today the walls and struts made my hands sticky from the plants that had been leaning on them. 2 biggish plants would be nice for me. Lots of airflow and light penetration


What kind of lights are you running? Two in there would be insane if you topped them a bunch and bushed them out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

thought 5k led was for veg? a person would need 3k for flower or 3.5k for flowers.....hmmm

i could be wrong


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've been thinking of going back to a tent...or just getting out of growing altogether. Just really not worth it any more.
> 
> I have two 4 x 8 tents in storage, but I'm thinking a 4 x 4...although a little extra room is always nice. Probably limit my grows to 6 in flower now, just to keep it all legal. I'm more worried about a house fire than cops at this point.  You know an insurance company would not pay off with an illegal grow!!
> 
> ...


I've kinda fell in love with the hobby.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've kinda fell in love with the hobby.


me and you both.....i started playing around with CFL's back in the day...


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thought 5k led was for veg? a person would need 3k for flower or 3.5k for flowers.....hmmm
> 
> i could be wrong


Hence adding the deep red LED strips. Never know until I try.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hence adding the deep red LED strips. Never know until I try.


that is very true......got love a good experiment every once in a while


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What kind of lights are you running? Two in there would be insane if you topped them a bunch and bushed them out.


I currently run a 200 watt spiderfarmer panel and 2 vintage 180 watt led panels that were the shiz when they came out 10 years ago but I'm about to pull the trigger on an hlg rspec. I also have 2 $30 dimmable 180w panels I bought on the best deals thread here which, other than WnB, is one of the best things on riu. They fit perfectly in the 1x4 side of the tent and veg great.

Yes I am going to do serious training on the next run. I usually just top once and let em go. I might even *gasp* scrog lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

i have a version 1 of this, plus 4 led bulbs added









HLG 100 V2


HLG 100 V2 is ideal for a vegging or flowering in compact spaces. Equivalent to 220W T5 or 300W CFL output or 250W metal halide. Samsung LM301H LED




horticulturelightinggroup.com





almost time to update......just gotta get $$$, seem those stay that long in my world.......even the moths in my wallets are holding signs saying "feed us u ass"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I currently run a 200 watt spiderfarmer panel and 2 vintage 180 watt led panels that were the shiz when they came out 10 years ago but I'm about to pull the trigger on an hlg rspec. I also have 2 $30 dimmable 180w panels I bought on the best deals thread here which, other than WnB, is one of the best things on riu. They fit perfectly in the 1x4 side of the tent and veg great.
> 
> Yes I am going to do serious training on the next run. I usually just top once and let em go. I might even *gasp* scrog lol.


Just saying the word scrog makes my back twinge... Never again!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've kinda fell in love with the hobby.


I love growing all plants. You've seen bits of my garden: 20 years ago I used to mow almost all of it and now I work in it every day. Cannabis kind of came first: I had an overgrown semiabandoned property and no money....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've kinda fell in love with the hobby.


I did for quite a while, but now it's just another chore....Plus I don't smoke like I use too, so it really doesn't make sense. I just sold 2 pounds for 2k. That probably covered my electric bill.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I love growing all plants. You've seen bits of my garden: 20 years ago I used to mow almost all of it and now I work in it every day. Cannabis kind of came first: I had an overgrown semiabandoned property and no money....


I love your property! The blue wood clad siding reminds me of the maritimes. You've done a really nice job with it.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hence adding the deep red LED strips. Never know until I try.


Red, you say??

If you want to try some red 1000 watt HPS let me know. They are single ended, if my memory is correct.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Red, you say??
> 
> If you want to try some red 1000 watt HPS let me know. They are single ended, if my memory is correct.
> 
> View attachment 5173971


How long have you been growing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

sob....me and my puny



are no match


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've been thinking of going back to a tent...or just getting out of growing altogether. Just really not worth it any more.
> 
> I have two 4 x 8 tents in storage, but I'm thinking a 4 x 4...although a little extra room is always nice. Probably limit my grows to 6 in flower now, just to keep it all legal. I'm more worried about a house fire than cops at this point.  You know an insurance company would not pay off with an illegal grow!!
> 
> ...


In my location, even on a good day a black market ounce is hitting around $150-200, dispensaries sell at around $150/oz for their pre-ground when on-sale (see lowest quality salable) bud, not on sale it's about $200 for the bottom shelf. Distillates and oils are priced about the same between $60 - $90 a gram and pretty much all come from mold farms, I have stopped trusting them completely. 

Yeah I love growing, but having been completely without harvest all of 2022 and run out of my own bud in early May, I can attest in my area it's still far cheaper to grow your own. Since I've been doing it so long, unless I expand my space and have to get more lights, I don't see how it could be made cheaper. I get just short of a lb on three plants at least 4 times a year. Even at the cheapest price in town that's $9600 retail for weed. I do NOT spend $10k a year on my grow, at MOST I've calculated it out to roughly $50 a plant or about $150 per harvest. The calculations are not exact, but having had my grow completely down for the first half of this year I was able to see about how much we didn't spend on electricity with the exhaust fans and lights off, so it's the closest estimate on price per plant I've been able to do. No where in town can I get a pound for $150 much less a pound that was grown correctly to full maturity. 

Much like eating out at a restaurant, I can't really make participating in that end of commerce economically cheaper than just cooking at home. Our most expensive meal for a family of 3 run about $35 and that's if I'm making steaks and subsequent leftovers from a Prime Rib Roast. One roast will generate about 4 meals, so dividing it up it comes to just under $35 a meal for everything. Considering that's a special meal when I put upwards of 2 days into cooking a roast that was $100 on the shelf, I only do that once or twice a year. Usual non-steak meals break down to less than $10 to feed all three of us. Eating out at a sit down restaurant (not fast food), usually averages about $50 - 70 for the three of us, and if everyone eats light we might be able to make a full meal out of the leftovers making the best price for eating out around $25 a meal. 

I don't even use cheap nutrients, most growers consider Nectar for the Gods to be a boutique level nutrient system and over kill. Also switching to LED's dropped my electrical usage considerably. Honestly I'm hard pressed to make my homegrown weed more expensive without doing something completely pointless like Co2 enrichment. Since I'm open system as opposed to closed system, it wouldn't stay put anyway so I don't waste the money. The one time my weed took a spike in price to produce was when I added a $20 a month labor cost by paying my kid feed the plants while I was working at the MMJ farm. Working at the MMJ farm, I can tell you they're pouring most their money into management and labor and spending fractions of a penny on nutrients. As long as I don't have to pay labor, I don't think I can make my weed cost more to produce than theirs. 

It will be quite a few years before we have budget weed down here, the legislature gave all the marijuana grows to the ultra-rich, who bought the cheapest chunks of land with 30 year old existing nurseries (law required it) they could to produce oils only; flower sales weren't included in our original passing of the law. When they added flower a year after the fact, it took them almost another year to buy up indoor properties that could produce saleable flower and they still can't keep the stores stocked with flower. 

You can get Delta8 sprayed hemp for next to nothing at every head shop because every jackass in town can get a hemp permit for $100 and grow faux weed, but only the rich are allowed to grow the real stuff for profit. So the market not only didn't get flooded here, if anything the legal distribution of flower is still playing catch up with demand and maybe it slightly lowered the black market price about $50 for an ounce. After state and doctor fees to get the card (around $300 a year) and paying for all the plants that the legal grows throw away due to mold and pests, there is no way legal weed will get cheaper here for several years. 

But yeah, I love growing, kind of wish it wasn't a necessity and wish it was was legal for me. Maybe someday, there's rumors of a 9 plant personal grow limit law coming down the pipes in 2024, we'll see if it passes. If it does my grow will cost more because I'll be buying a new house, getting my wife a card and growing 18 plants. Then I might get to complain about the cost of growing. Considering I've figured out how to get by on 3 plants, that many plants would leave me swimming in bud without a clue what to do with all of it.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long have you been growing?


Indoors for 5-6 years I guess, and outdoor for near 20 before that. I had a old friend who claimed to be an expert indoor grower, and he talked me into the indoor. Well he wasn't an expert and we are no longer friends. I was letting him grow here for a short while and that did not go well. Shit like that rarely does!!

With my eyes being messed up, I'm really not comfortable around lights anymore...That was really the turning point for me. Kind of took the zest out of life in general, you know??! The thought of being blind really plays with my head.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love your property! The blue wood clad siding reminds me of the maritimes. You've done a really nice job with it.


Thank you. Blue is my favorite color. I have to be reined in about it sometimes! House is getting painted starting Thursday and I'm pretty excited about it. Same colors but the paint was faded and failing. I am sure I'll overshare about it!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 2, 2022)

Time check


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my little Ford Ranger Edge 2004 model......hasn't let me down, till friday night....go to the store just fine, get my stuff, come out, and nothing when i turn the key....noticed the anti theft light on, figure i would bypass it buy pulling the positive off, nope alarm went off.....tried a few more times, and still the same......had to leave the truck till next morning to get it home......been pulling my hair out since....


This happend to my ford lariat like 6 years ago.. i still dont have it running.. i put a obd 1 & 2 on it and it says vehical not reconized, no file.. some modles have a faulty pin in the ignition under the steering colum but that wasnt it.. good luck on yours..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Indoors for 5-6 years I guess, and outdoor for near 20 before that. I had a old friend who claimed to be an expert indoor grower, and he talked me into the indoor. Well he wasn't an expert and we are no longer friends. I was letting him grow here for a short while and that did not go well. Shit like that rarely does!!
> 
> With my eyes being messed up, I'm really not comfortable around lights anymore...That was really the turning point for me. Kind of took the zest out of life in general, you know??! The thought of being blind really plays with my head.


Is outdoor growing legal there?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Thank you. Blue is my favorite color. I have to be reined in about it sometimes! House is getting painted starting Thursday and I'm pretty excited about it. Same colors but the paint was faded and failing. I am sure I'll overshare about it!


Beige is boring. Every room in my house is a different colour... like living in a rainbow. Can't wait to see it finished. I saw your post about the damaged wood you're dealing with.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> This happend to my ford lariat like 6 years ago.. i still dont have it running.. i put a obd 1 & 2 on it and it says vehical not reconized, no file.. some modles have a faulty pin in the ignition under the steering colum but that wasnt it.. good luck on yours..


Sounds like the scanner needs an update.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> This happend to my ford lariat like 6 years ago.. i still dont have it running.. i put a obd 1 & 2 on it and it says vehical not reconized, no file.. some modles have a faulty pin in the ignition under the steering colum but that wasnt it.. good luck on yours..


Sounds like it lost it's mind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> This happend to my ford lariat like 6 years ago.. i still dont have it running.. i put a obd 1 & 2 on it and it says vehical not reconized, no file.. some modles have a faulty pin in the ignition under the steering colum but that wasnt it.. good luck on yours..


thanks man, yeah this truck is starting to be a pain.....i'm slowly getting there.....mine obd doesn't work either, which makes it a double pain....

so i got a new transmitter coming in that will be here tomorrow, and i'm gonna find out where those wires are going too as well, come to also find out there is no fuse in the fuse in box for this either, so that's off the table now.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks man, yeah this truck is starting to be a pain.....i'm slowly getting there.....mine obd doesn't work either, which makes it a double pain....
> 
> so i got a new transmitter coming in that will be here tomorrow, and i'm gonna find out where those wires are going too as well, come to also find out there is no fuse in the fuse in box for this either, so that's off the table now.....


Try a new scanner or update yours.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Red, you say??
> 
> If you want to try some red 1000 watt HPS let me know. They are single ended, if my memory is correct.
> 
> View attachment 5173971


I have a 1000 and 750W HPS DE plus a 640W CMH DE, I'm trying to reduce heat and the electric bill.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Try a new scanner or update yours.


actually i do need to update mine, i bought it through matco tools so.....i'll bring it in tomorrow and hook it up....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

funny thing is, it's works on my trailblazer....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually i do need to update mine, i bought it through matco tools so.....i'll bring it in tomorrow and hook it up....


Mine was older and my dad had his newer one. His worked. He ended up forgetting it in my shop and went back home......ended up needing it so he just got another and gave me his other one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> funny thing is, it's works on my trailblazer....


Yeah, worked on the '14 but not my '16


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

Call me crazy... why not take it to a mechanic?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, worked on the '14 but not my '16


that sux


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, worked on the '14 but not my '16


I had to get a new scanner for my '18 Mazda. My previous scanner was from 2002 and could only read like a dozen or so codes. It had no clue what to do with my 2018 and wouldn't even scan. Worked up through our '14 Mazda.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> @Laughing Grass
> https://rizebikes.ca/products/bundle-package-a-cell-phone-holder-horn-mirror
> 
> Cheap, although you may have missed the free shipping.


I bought a $20 bar end mirror off amazon. Also bought some adjustable air shocks for the rear. I don’t know what the ones that came with it are meant for, but both of us sitting on it could not compress them even a little.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Call me crazy... why not take it to a mechanic?


Um......do you know who you're talking to


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

i'll bring mine in tomorrow,and update it....see if that works....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a $20 bar end mirror off amazon. Also bought some adjustable air shocks for the rear. I don’t know what the ones that came with it are meant for, but both of us sitting on it could not compress them even a little.
> 
> View attachment 5174019


You gonna bring it to the bike store so they can put on your mirror........


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Call me crazy... why not take it to a mechanic?


yeah what he said.....lol

it's only $90 an hr for a mechanic to work on it.......

and you wonder why the moths in my wallet are screaming at me


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a $20 bar end mirror off amazon. Also bought some adjustable air shocks for the rear. I don’t know what the ones that came with it are meant for, but both of us sitting on it could not compress them even a little.
> 
> View attachment 5174019


Damn. Now I need an LG helmet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a $20 bar end mirror off amazon. Also bought some adjustable air shocks for the rear. I don’t know what the ones that came with it are meant for, but both of us sitting on it could not compress them even a little.
> 
> View attachment 5174019


looks like an equestrian helmet???


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like an equestrian helmet???


Better than the goofy headcage from the 90s I'm rocking now


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Better than the goofy headcage from the 90s I'm rocking now


Just a warning.....the plastic gets extremely brittle and totally worthless. Be careful using that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just a warning.....the plastic gets extremely brittle and totally worthless. Be careful using that.


Had not thought of that. Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like an equestrian helmet???


Similar style, I have a couple other helmets that are more mountain bike oriented. I wanted something commuter specific.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Um......do you know who you're talking to


If you identify as a Ford mechanic and can't solve a common and simple Ford issue you need to pay some tuition for an actual Ford Mechanic to teach you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Damn. Now I need an LG helmet.


It’s pretty cute! You’d love it





__





Loading…






www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You gonna bring it to the bike store so they can put on your mirror........


Lol it wasn’t an attack on his manhood, settle down


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Similar style, I have a couple other helmets that are more mountain bike oriented. I wanted something commuter specific.
> 
> View attachment 5174043View attachment 5174044


Do you have a POC? Very good helmets.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you have a POC? Very good helmets.


That's all I've used. I didn't like the POC Crane tho so I went a different direction. 









Crane Mips


Our POC Crane Mips cycling helmet will protect you wherever you go. Our POC Crane Mips helmet provides durability and protection against dents and knocks.




na.pocsports.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Similar style, I have a couple other helmets that are more mountain bike oriented. I wanted something commuter specific.
> 
> View attachment 5174043View attachment 5174044


i gotcha, it's all good.....nice mountain biking helmets though


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If you identify as a Ford mechanic and can't solve a common and simple Ford issue you need to pay some tuition for an actual Ford Mechanic to teach you.


When they named a car "probe" I knew they weren't right


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s pretty cute! You’d love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ganked my amazon app lol. It's only showing me Canada now and I can't buy that helmet lololol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's all I've used. I didn't like the POC Crane tho so I went a different direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seeing vents and Mips. That's my preference though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I ganked my amazon app lol. It's only showing me Canada now and I can't buy that helmet lololol


I'm not even gonna look, it's probably $35 on the dot com store.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 2, 2022)

try adding anal before any ford car name.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm seeing vents and Mips. That's my preference though.


If you're not pedaling you don't need a lot of vents.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not even gonna look, it's probably $35 on the dot com store.


$41, I was close.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you're not pedaling you don't need a lot of vents.


Get one that can open and close


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When they named a car "probe" I knew they weren't right


Sex toy name and runs like a raped ape. What's not to love


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> try adding anal before any ford car name.


Anal Granada. Nope. Doesn't fit.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> raped ape


With a sex toy?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Granadaanal. Nope. Doesn't fit.


 I said before


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

anal mustang.....

hmmmmm

doesn't right fit...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> With a sex toy?


Tough hill to climb, I know


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> With a sex toy?


That's my car's business, not mine! I try to leave its' privacy intact.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I said before


Analgranada? So wrong.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

anal ranger....

now that has a ring to it


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Anal eclipse


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Anal F350 Super duty


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 2, 2022)

Right now there's 12 adults googling ford car names and putting Anal before each one!

I love the interweb!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

anal explorer

anal expidition

dunno about anal F150 though


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 2, 2022)

But my favorite is the Anal Escort!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> But my favorite is the Anal Escort!


does have a ring to it


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

Anal Ranchero


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> does have a ring to it


But does it need a plug?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> anal mustang.....
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> doesn't right fit...


I had one


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had one


3 on the tree?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 3 on the tree?


GT 5.0 5spd t-tops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But does it need a plug?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> anal explorer
> 
> anal expidition
> 
> dunno about anal F150 though


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

Pegged it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

Anal Challenger, must be oversized or something.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Anal Challenger, must be oversized or something.


if your going to dodge......anal viper.....now that has a ring


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Anal F350 Super duty


Ooooo. Dually


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Anal Challenger, must be oversized or something.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

Anal Beetle....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is outdoor growing legal there?


I believe so, or it will be very soon. Pretty sure growing for personal use is legal already. 






BudmanTX said:


> sob....me and my puny
> 
> View attachment 5173977
> 
> are no match


Man you have the sun!! That's all you need. And a good hiding spot


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Man you have the sun!! That's all you need. And a good hiding spot


got the hiding spot handled, just need it to get off the 100 mark now......and plus a little rain....


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got the hiding spot handled, just need it to get off the 100 mark now......and plus a little rain....


I'd be thinking about burying a shipping container deep and air-condition that. Maybe live there too...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like the scanner needs an update.


Yup..


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

E vehciles,

Anal Model 3
Anal Volt
Anal Bolt (yikes)
Anal Ioniq
Anal Prologue (ewwww)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'd be thinking about burying a shipping container deep and air-condition that. Maybe live there too...


i've thought bout building a house with shipping containers, i would need 4 of them, 1 in the ground and 3 on top.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Anal Beetle....


hey now...lol

Anal Bus


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've thought bout building a house with shipping containers, i would need 4 of them, 1 in the ground and 3 on top.....


I'm not going to post the cruelest of videos pertaining to shipping container houses, however I was thinking of a festival stage system built from them and spoke to a structural engineer buddy of mine about the project. Just making it fully stable to support a small stage quickly grew into might as well buy a pre-built portable stage truck.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've thought bout building a house with shipping containers, i would need 4 of them, 1 in the ground and 3 on top.....


Anal Explorer  

I'd bury all them containers!! 

You could be the next DoubleJJ, Texas style!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 2, 2022)

Ok I'm up, ugh, what a day yesterday....
Feel like I been hit at and missed , and shit at and hit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'd be thinking about burying a shipping container deep and air-condition that. Maybe live there too...





BudmanTX said:


> i've thought bout building a house with shipping containers, i would need 4 of them, 1 in the ground and 3 on top.....





RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm not going to post the cruelest of videos pertaining to shipping container houses, however I was thinking of a festival stage system built from them and spoke to a structural engineer buddy of mine about the project. Just making it fully stable to support a small stage quickly grew into might as well buy a pre-built portable stage truck.


Strong on the corners but not the sides. My boss worked on some for someone a while back. Also it gets narrow. With insulation and walls.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok I'm up, ugh, what a day yesterday....
> Feel like I been hit at and missed , and shit at and hit.


Strunk again? Or just life


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm not going to post the cruelest of videos pertaining to shipping container houses, however I was thinking of a festival stage system built from them and spoke to a structural engineer buddy of mine about the project. Just making it fully stable to support a small stage quickly grew into might as well buy a pre-built portable stage truck.


good info, thanks man.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

Second to probe would be flex


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 2, 2022)

At the end ... we have the after party,

The Ford Anal Fiesta!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

This thread is going to get RIU listed on porn indexes


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This thread is going to get RIU listed on porn indexes


They couldn't buy this level of SEO.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 2, 2022)

Me on days I don't have to feed or train the plants.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2022)

Morning 






92% rh now. Maybe hit 90° oh it's gonna be brutal  

How's it going with everyone today?


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 3, 2022)

Orange sherbs. Blowing clouds with open mouth piece.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

What's going on @Rsawr?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 3, 2022)

Morning. Waiting for the rain to move out then heading to the golf course. Looks like roofers are swarming the neighbors house. It's probably a one day job, thankfully.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Morning. Waiting for the rain to move out then heading to the golf course. Looks like roofers are swarming the neighbors house. It's probably a one day job, thankfully.


Coming our way tonight and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 3, 2022)

Rain lingering. Had to get a later teetime. Oh well


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's going on @Rsawr?


Not much, just trying to figure out some crap... Found a big problem yesterday.

How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not much, just trying to figure out some crap... Found a big problem yesterday.
> 
> How you?


 that sucks. I'm doing good, supposed to be a hot one today. Thinking about riding down to the lake to look at eye candy.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2022)

I got awaken by crows at sun up, making all kinds of racket right outside my window. I had to yell at them!!

AC is getting turned on today...The next 2 days are going to be toasty!!

Got a start on trimming last night, finally. Got 2 trimmed...Looking much better this round. 

Lemon Skunk- starting to hermie and foxtail



and a Blueberry hashplant


----------



## solakani (Aug 3, 2022)

Blueberry hashplant looking good for bubble.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 3, 2022)

<stretch - pop>

Morning, party people.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sucks. I'm doing good, supposed to be a hot one today. Thinking about riding down to the lake to look at eye candy.


Sweaty bikini people? Yeah!



manfredo said:


> I got awaken by crows at sun up, making all kinds of racket right outside my window. I had to yell at them!!
> 
> AC is getting turned on today...The next 2 days are going to be toasty!!
> 
> ...


Yummy


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 3, 2022)

Today is Truly a Wake n Bake Day. Guess what's in the jar n baggies? Hahaha


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Today is Truly a Wake n Bake Day. Guess what's in the jar n baggies? HahahaView attachment 5174325View attachment 5174326


I like your potato jar toppers. They made me smile for some reason.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2022)

solakani said:


> Blueberry hashplant looking good for bubble.


I have some great trim I have been saving from my last few grows. The trim is super frosty from @BobBitchen 's strains and I know it will make some awesome bubble.... 

Oh I need to get my butt moving and get to the grocery before it heats up!! It was 60f this morning and supposed to be 90 by this afternoon, and tomorrow they say 95


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

howdy howdy....hows everyone doing.....hopefully keepin cool and comfy......

want some heat, shit come on down, got plenty.....woke up this morning to a humid 79F....yeah it's sticky icky out there....high today 102F.....yeah we going for the record of how many 100+ days....record is 59, and we are sitting at 53 at the moment.....

welp got the coffee going, that will be ready soon, and i have my taco's infront of me.....

time to ck the emails here, catch up on some current events, and deal with wonderful customers......


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sucks. I'm doing good, supposed to be a hot one today. Thinking about riding down to the lake to look at eye candy.


That is about the only enjoyable thing about the heat around here. The hotter it gets the skimpier the outfits are. Makes going to the store rather interesting at times.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

Nice to see ya around @Rsawr, hope everything is good in your world


----------



## lokie (Aug 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> That is about the only enjoyable thing about the heat around here. The hotter it gets the skimpier the outfits are. Makes going to the store rather interesting at times.
> Mornin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2022)

fuck fuck fuckity fuck
Welcome to the PNW



Looks hollow


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

eeek


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5174368
> 
> View attachment 5174369
> 
> View attachment 5174370


I have no problem with sweaty boobs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sweaty bikini people? Yeah!


69% humidity now.  Maybe another day lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 3, 2022)

Morning 
Yesterday we very well. Her iPad came at the end of the day and she really was surprised. She’s happier to be able to look at my account again. She already saw the Vans I bought. Those are definitely taking too long to get here.
Perry time…
Oh yeah, she and her sister got drunk and we’re very funny.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Where is everyone?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> Welcome to the PNW
> View attachment 5174372
> 
> ...


I don't understand, what's wrong?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5174520


Lol got your car fixed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol got your car fixed?


i'm at work, the truck is at the house sitting with the charger on it

got my transmitter in today, so when i get home, i can see if this will work


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is everyone?


Farm day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm at work, the truck is at the house sitting with the charger on it
> 
> got my transmitter in today, so when i get home, i can see if this will work


Bummer sounds like it's time for a shiny new truck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Farm day


What is farm day?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm still waiting for some e-bike smarties tell me the pro's & con's of one I'm thinking of getting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer sounds like it's time for a shiny new truck.


i wish......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm still waiting for some e-bike smarties tell me the pro's & con's of one I'm thinking of getting.


Can you link us again


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is farm day?


It's the day I go to my buddies farm.......happens almost every week in the summer-fall. We drink beer/wine, smoke pot, shoot the shit and bring home vegetables and other fun things


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm still waiting for some e-bike smarties tell me the pro's & con's of one I'm thinking of getting.


How high can it jump


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't understand, what's wrong?



He got stem rot, everything above that spot on the main stem is already dead, so he had to cut off the top of the plant. 
Serious late veg topping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Darn you guys, now you've got me considering one.
> 
> What's the consensus on this one?
> 
> ...


Are you really big? 500W might struggle going uphill unassisted. With 1000W I was going up pretty steep hills at 35kph without pedaling, no problem.

The Rize Bolt X is a foldable with a 750watt motor and it's $2500 with two batteries. 









Bolt X


The Bolt X foldable electric bike is compact & its power will surprise you. Its fancy design & simple ride makes it your perfect everyday city commute.




rizebikes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> He got stem rot, everything above that spot on the main stem is already dead, so he had to cut off the top of the plant.
> Serious late veg topping.
> 
> View attachment 5174549


Thank you, I didn't see that. Sorry @Chunky Stool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

@GreatwhiteNorth check this one out. 

750w dual battery $1,999 with coupon code SUMMER100









Gosen Q7 – GOSEN US


Gas Prices Got You Down? Take Advantage of This Limited-Time Offer and Switch to Ebiking! Gosen Provide High Performance Ebike. 1-Year Quality Warranty. No Assembly Free Shipping. Dual Battery Fat Tire Ebike - 750W motor, 48V 31Ah Battery, 28Mph & 55+ Miles Long Range.




gosenbike.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is everyone?


I took a nap.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I took a nap.


I've had 2 today. I weirdly sleep better when the grow lights are on and the fans are blowing. Spent too much time up all night monitoring the humidity for the last month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How high can it jump


See, there's one of my questions right there.









XPremium Black eBike - Lectric eBikes


With a mid-drive motor, the XPremium Black eBike delivers power more intuitively, allowing the bike to tackle hills and tougher terrain. Free shipping!




lectricebikes.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How high can it jump


How big is the ramp?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you really big? 500W might struggle going uphill unassisted. With 1000W I was going up pretty steep hills at 35kph without pedaling, no problem.
> 
> The Rize Bolt X is a foldable with a 750watt motor and it's $2500 with two batteries.
> 
> ...


I like the bigger tires for the semi-offroad option. Don't know if I really need one that folds - I've got plenty of space + a full sized pickup should I need to take it somewhere. I am not a small man, 6'2" & 14.28 Stone so there's that. Can you recommend one in a fat tire mountain bike style?



raratt said:


> How big is the ramp?


My brain read "tramp".


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

OK, I answered my own mountain bike question & I like that style much better.
I'll pick a few & I'll leave it to the experts to tell me what you think.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Got a mirror now! Didn’t need a bike mechanic @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a mirror now! Didn’t need a bike mechanic @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 5174665


@Laughing Grass Cool.....remember......20% sag on those new shocks


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2022)

Let me ask, is 600 mg of edibles too much??? They tasted so good!! But they are overpriced at $15.

This new store by me, which the guy said has been open 6 months, is selling premo bud ounces for $120. I can't believe they haven't been shut down. Had a pretty good selection. Carts are really tasty and strong. I had never seen these rechargeable disposables but I really like them. And they had regular one gram carts, either for $30.



These jelly beans were really tasty. I think I might sleep well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Let me ask, is 600 mg of edibles too much??? They tasted so good!! But they are overpriced at $15.
> 
> This new store by me, which the guy said has been open 6 months, is selling premo bud ounces for $120. I can't believe they haven't been shut down. Had a pretty good selection. Carts are really tasty and strong. I had never seen these rechargeable disposables but I really like them. And they had regular one gram carts, either for $30.
> 
> ...


That is some good prices for bud at a dispensary well from where I sit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

Peanut butter cookie medicine oh yeah my wife loves me


----------



## solakani (Aug 3, 2022)

600mg THC is 3g of flower. $15 seems low. Hardware for the carts should be medical grade


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Let me ask, is 600 mg of edibles too much??? They tasted so good!! But they are overpriced at $15.
> 
> This new store by me, which the guy said has been open 6 months, is selling premo bud ounces for $120. I can't believe they haven't been shut down. Had a pretty good selection. Carts are really tasty and strong. I had never seen these rechargeable disposables but I really like them. And they had regular one gram carts, either for $30.
> 
> ...


You can barely get a quarter for $120


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 3, 2022)

solakani said:


> 600mg THC is 3g of flower. $15 seems low. Hardware for the carts should be medical grade


Right .. 2 × 250mg gummies fuck me up.. lol they are 10$ each here..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

So @manfredo did you get to see the buds I remember when I went out to Colorado the dispensaries out there had them in big jars and would weigh them out in front of you here you get prepackaged stuff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

Coffee? Hospital coffeebetter than no coffee lol kinda sort of


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

Morning 






90°'s today and humid. I'll be hiding in the shop. Stay cool and drink lots of water 

How's everyone doing? 

Especially @Jeffislovinlife.......how you doing bud?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like the bigger tires for the semi-offroad option. Don't know if I really need one that folds - I've got plenty of space + a full sized pickup should I need to take it somewhere. I am not a small man, 6'2" & 14.28 Stone so there's that. Can you recommend one in a fat tire mountain bike style?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better read the specs when searching. I think it's hard to find an e-bike for tall guys.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

Morning....










Have you seen this bird


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been awhile! I miss him.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's been awhile! I miss him.


I do too.. i had a nostalgia moment earlier and was wondering about the prick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee? Hospital coffeeView attachment 5174768better than no coffee lol kinda sort of


Hope you're home soon Jeff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

Someone brought me a gift from the duty free store…


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where is everyone?


Roofers to the left of me, roofers to the right. Here I am. This morning's rain threw everyone back a couple hours.


Laughing Grass said:


> Are you really big? 500W might struggle going uphill unassisted. With 1000W I was going up pretty steep hills at 35kph without pedaling, no problem.
> 
> The Rize Bolt X is a foldable with a 750watt motor and it's $2500 with two batteries.
> 
> ...


I worry a little about the smaller wheels on foldables. The greater centripetal force of larger diameter wheels contributes stability at higher speeds. I'm also most likely looking for cargo capacity rather than a sporty adventure package. It depends on what you want.

I hope we see Jeff's mug (and his coffee beaker) soon.

Good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Let me ask, is 600 mg of edibles too much???


Lol that would be a fatal dose for me!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So @manfredo did you get to see the buds I remember when I went out to Colorado the dispensaries out there had them in big jars and would weigh them out in front of you here you get prepackaged stuff


Yep they had jars out on the counter, about 8 varieties of bud, and the girl said if you want to smell the buds just lift the lid and smell the inside of the lid. They were in these cool magnifying jars too, and they also sold the just the jars. 

The chocolate 250 mg was actually $20, and the guy warned us not to eat it all at once. He said they have really been messing people up who eat the whole thing at once....Especially older people they said.

I was pretty high from the 600 mg of jelly beans. Too high. I got a little paranoid and felt like my throat was tight, but a few slices of watermelon and an ice cream come fixed that. I didn't sleep great like I hoped though....Woke up more than normal. And still groggy this morning,

BUT this is an illegal store. Like I said, I don't know how the f*** they are getting away with it. They have been open 6 months. I'm sure prices won't be this cheap in a state approved store, and I'm amazed these guys aren't on Federal Prison....Yet anyways. They don't advertise at all the guy told me...Word of mouth only.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee? Hospital coffeeView attachment 5174768better than no coffee lol kinda sort of


Damn, I hope you are ok and out of that place soon!! Feel better soon!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2022)

Good beep, chill peeps.  
I saw jeff contemplating no coffee over hospital coffee. I think we should send him a starbucks order or something. He needs more caffiene guys


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep they had jars out on the counter, about 8 varieties of bud, and the girl said if you want to smell the buds just lift the lid and smell the inside of the lid. They were in these cool magnifying jars too, and they also sold the just the jars.
> 
> The chocolate 250 mg was actually $20, and the guy warned us not to eat it all at once. He said they have really been messing people up who eat the whole thing at once....Especially older people they said.
> 
> ...


Well now that makes more sense we have one store in town the next one is a 45 minute ride we do get a better price than recreational but not much that being said every little bit helps


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, chill peeps.
> I saw jeff contemplating no coffee over hospital coffee. I think we should send him a starbucks order or something. He needs more caffiene guys


Don't you do it sweet lady thank for the good thoughts though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was pretty high from the 600 mg of jelly beans. Too high. I got a little paranoid and felt like my throat was tight, but a few slices of watermelon and an ice cream *come* fixed that.


Sometimes you don't have to FIFY for it to be funny.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't you do it sweet lady thank for the good thoughts though


Glad to hear you're wiggling Jeff - are you doing OK?
You had us a bit worried.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that would be a fatal dose for me!


I'd eat it.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that would be a fatal dose for me!


I can't say it was enjoyable, and won't do it again!!

It would be bad if a little kid got ahold of them, for sure!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Glad to hear you're wiggling Jeff - are you doing OK?
> You had us a bit worried.


Well I'm under doctors care so I guess I'm all right for right now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Roofers to the left of me, roofers to the right. Here I am. This morning's rain threw everyone back a couple hours.
> 
> I worry a little about the smaller wheels on foldables. The greater centripetal force of larger diameter wheels contributes stability at higher speeds. I'm also most likely looking for cargo capacity rather than a sporty adventure package. It depends on what you want.
> 
> ...


They're 20" wheels, aren't motorcycles 16"? 

The first ride I did it was really squirrelly. What I figured out is my partner put the handlebars too far forward so my elbows were locked out. I was also gripping too hard and not relaxed. After just over 80km on it I'm feeling more comfortable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> I'd eat it.


In one sitting?


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> aren't motorcycles 16"?


Depends on the bike, regular motorcycles typically ran 18", my Triple has 19". Sometimes to get a wider tire they'd run 16" rear rims. I've seen dirt bikes with 20" front wheels, or larger.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're 20" wheels, aren't motorcycles 16"?
> 
> The first ride I did it was really squirrelly. What I figured out is my partner put the handlebars too far forward so my elbows were locked out. I was also gripping too hard and not relaxed. After just over 80km on it I'm feeling more comfortable.


I am thinking back to youthful experiences on minibikes versus motorcycles. It was practically mandatory to wipe out on minis. The short wheelbase probably also contributes to instability. I am just extrapolating from those experiences.

Glad you figured your machine out. Your description of your first ride had me going nonononono. I lost a fair amount of skin growing up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Depends on the bike, regular motorcycles typically ran 18", my Triple has 19". Sometimes to get a wider tire they'd run 16" rear rims. I've seen dirt bikes with 20" front wheels.


Add the tire to the wheel diameter though more like 24 or 25 inches. Approaching the diameter.of a bicycle tire.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am thinking back to youthful experiences on minibikes versus motorcycles. It was practically mandatory to wipe out on minis. The short wheelbase probably also contributes to instability. I am just extrapolating from those experiences.
> 
> Glad you figured your machine out. Your description of your first ride had me going nonononono. I lost a fair amount of skin growing up.


One of us took a spill on Monday on the streetcar tracks and lost a bit of skin on her elbow.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of us took a spill on Monday on the streetcar tracks and lost a bit of skin on her elbow.


Chico had railroad tracks running down the middle of the road. I hit them when it was drizzling rain and my front tire slipped but caught again after I went over them. Took awhile to get the seat out of my ass.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of us took a spill on Monday on the streetcar tracks and lost a bit of skin on her elbow.


As long as it wasn't in front of all them old man on bikes and bike shorts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Chico had railroad tracks running down the middle of the road. I hit them when it was drizzling rain and my front tire slipped but caught again after I went over them. Took awhile to get the seat out of my ass.


Scared sphincter muscle one of the strongest muscles in the body lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Chico had railroad tracks running down the middle of the road. I hit them when it was drizzling rain and my front tire slipped but caught again after I went over them. Took awhile to get the seat out of my ass.


Train tracks? Lol that's crazy... the streetcar tracks are level with the road surface at least. I've had a few run ins with them over the years.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of us took a spill on Monday on the streetcar tracks and lost a bit of skin on her elbow.


Too late to back out now.


----------



## solakani (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm under doctors care so I guess I'm all right for right now


Good to know. Take care. Get well soon. Do they let you toke up at least?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee? Hospital coffeeView attachment 5174768better than no coffee lol kinda sort of


what in the heck? u doing batman moves again?

u ok?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Morning everyone......hope everyone is staying cool......we got another hot one coming.....103F today...then it will drop off a tad

coffee is up....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Scared sphincter muscle



...is the name of my Village People death metal cover band.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Train tracks? Lol that's crazy... the streetcar tracks are level with the road surface at least. I've had a few run ins with them over the years.
> 
> View attachment 5174897


That looks treacherous!! Be careful!!! We might have to get you some knee and elbow pads, and a full leather suit.



Those old steel deck bridges are scary on 2 wheels also.

I'll stick to my back roads, thank you!! Bears and German Shepherds are bad enough to deal with!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

solakani said:


> Good to know. Take care. Get well soon. Do they let you toke up at least?


No token no Edibles no THC


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

But my wife did bring me a special peanut butter cookie


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No token no Edibles no THC


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No token no Edibles no THC


Kind of a t-break. Good. Usually not good news if I am allowed to vape in a hospital.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

solakani said:


> Kind of a t-break. Good. Usually not good news if I am allowed to vape in a hospital.


I would truly rather have a bowl than the 2 mg of morphine is shoot into me every 6 hours but hey at least they are willing to give me something now that it's legal and they don't freak out on me so much when I walk through the door and say I don't do pain pills I do THC hehehe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, I didn't see that. Sorry @Chunky Stool


Unfortunately, stem rot is fairly common in my outdoor garden. Amputation is the only cure.
It happened to both of my big White Gold plants this year. They’re both super healthy otherwise. No insect activity and zero PM.

weird
— edit —
One odd thing about ‘White Gold’ is that it’s really hard to clone. 
I tried to root 12 cuttings and after 2 weeks there was nothing.
Got good results with the other 12 in the same machine at the same time, so it’s gotta be the strain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what in the heck? u doing batman moves again?
> 
> u ok?


No Batman moves a very slight case of food poisoning which triggered throwing up which triggered a bunch of other stuff which ended up dehydrating me shutting my kidneys down but I'm coming back


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No Batman moves a very slight case of food poisoning which triggered throwing up which triggered a bunch of other stuff which ended up dehydrating me shutting my kidneys down but I'm coming back


Get well soon, your plants miss you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Get well soon, your plants miss you.


The wifey was on the phone with me for 45 minutes to water them this morning lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No Batman moves a very slight case of food poisoning which triggered throwing up which triggered a bunch of other stuff which ended up dehydrating me shutting my kidneys down but I'm coming back


Damn......so food poisoning to holy shit what's this kinda thing......

it's all good, your in the right spot......get well and get back.....

in the meantime if you wanna ck something out, Iceland has a volcano going, started up yesterday morning.....the lava show is awesome....


----------



## solakani (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would truly rather have a bowl than the 2 mg of morphine is shoot into me every 6 hours but hey at least they are willing to give me something now that it's legal and they don't freak out on me so much when I walk through the door and say I don't do pain pills I do THC hehehe


2mg per 6 hours is low dose. your tolerance must be low.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Damn......so food poisoning to holy shit what's this kinda thing......
> 
> it's all good, your in the right spot......get well and get back.....
> 
> in the meantime if you wanna ck something out, Iceland has a volcano going, started up yesterday morning.....the lava show is awesome....


Yes I've seen heard about the earthquakes that started it all or so they say


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

solakani said:


> 2mg per 6 hours is low dose. your tolerance must be low.


It's all I'm willing to take give me a headache getting right now it seems to be taking care of the muscle cramps in my back that caused me to throw up need no need to go overboard


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes I've seen heard about the earthquakes that started it all or so they say


it did, quakes started up at a 1000, then it went to 4k, and after that 9k, then the ground opened up....and here we go....

little 4min clip for ya






this guy was there for the last one that blew......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Update from kidney doctor I get to go home tomorrow if everything keeps going the way it is right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it did, quakes started up at a 1000, then it went to 4k, and after that 9k, then the ground opened up....and here we go....
> 
> little 4min clip for ya
> 
> ...


The raw power of Mother Nature is just awesome


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The raw power of Mother Nature is just awesome


that it is, it's parent Volcano is right next to it, to the right

that the orginal one, that one put off a hell of ah show as she built her cone......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that it is, it's parent Volcano is right next to it, to the right
> 
> that the orginal one, that one put off a hell of ah show as she built her cone......


Do you think it'll turn into a full-on Fisher eruption


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)

This is Mt Lassen a ways north of here, 1914. I used to hunt up around there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> This is Mt Lassen a ways north of here, 1914. I used to hunt up around there.
> 
> View attachment 5174918


Very cool picture


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you think it'll turn into a full-on Fisher eruption


this is the beginning, what happening now if a fissure eruption, where it goes from here who know....

the original volcano started as a fissure eruption, as it built up, it turned itself into a cone cause of the amount of magma


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That looks treacherous!! Be careful!!! We might have to get you some knee and elbow pads, and a full leather suit.
> 
> View attachment 5174904
> 
> ...


I do have the older version of this





__





Loading…






fortnine.ca





And knee and elbow pads.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do have the older version of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had all that and you still got hurt playing paintball what's up with that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You had all that and you still got hurt playing paintball what's up with that


I was wearing coveralls when we played paintball.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 4, 2022)

Trying to resist buying one massive light but, as we know, resistance is futile. 1200ppfd under the center panel and only 880 under the little guys. But 2 plants from seed under the main and orienting all the little guys as sidelighting should get pretty good results, more than I need anyway.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Update from kidney doctor I get to go home tomorrow if everything keeps going the way it is right now


Awesome new!!

Food poisoning is a bitch. I got it in Tucson once at a Mexican all you can eat buffet...we went in just before closing time. That's was a mistake that I paid for severely, for about 3 days!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Awesome new!!
> 
> Food poisoning is a bitch. I got it in Tucson once at a Mexican all you can eat buffet...we went in just before closing time. That's was a mistake that I paid for severely, for about 3 days!


Working on the Third Day right now so yeah it sucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Well I got a little bit of good news while I was in here you all know that we are adopting our grandchildren well my son and daughter-in-law are adopting we're just getting grandkids they went to court today new goal set it is no longer to get the kids back with there parents it is now to get them in the home with my son and daughter-in-law we are doing all sorts of happy dances over here in Illinois yes we are


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

We've had them over a year and now for the last 6 months that we were supposed to be going to court this woman thing meth freak as yet to show up to one of her court dates needless to say I have some unkind words here but I will not spread them on here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Anyone see @Paul Drake hopefully all is well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Hay @manfredo quick question did you eat the entire bag of jelly beans? And yes this is edit number two for this post did you eat all the jelly beans at once or did you spread them out


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I got a little bit of good news while I was in here you all know that we are adopting our grandchildren well my son and daughter-in-law are adopting we're just getting grandkids they went to court today new goal set it is no longer to get the kids back with there parents it is now to get them in the home with my son and daughter-in-law we are doing all sorts of happy dances over here in Illinois yes we are


nice...hope everything works out for u and the chozen (what i can adopted children, and what was said to me when i was adopted back in the 70's)


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

93°......feels like 98° 


Man I'm not made for heat


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...hope everything works out for u and the chozen (what i can adopted children, and what was said to me when i was adopted back in the 70's)


I was adopted in 69 and that was in long beach


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Trying to resist buying one massive light but, as we know, resistance is futile. 1200ppfd under the center panel and only 880 under the little guys. But 2 plants from seed under the main and orienting all the little guys as sidelighting should get pretty good results, more than I need anyway.View attachment 5174926


That looks like a decent amount of light. What light are you looking at? 

I'm in the market too, maybe I'll follow your shopping lead lol!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 93°......feels like 98°
> View attachment 5174966
> 
> Man I'm not made for heat


Makes you grumpy?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 93°......feels like 98°
> View attachment 5174966
> 
> Man I'm not made for heat


come on down....you'll melt quicker


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was adopted in 69 and that was in long beach


July 16th 1976 is my adoption date.........i was 5


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes you grumpy?


Yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> come on down....you'll melt quicker


I'll take -20° over this any time. Screw this........my next house will have a walk in cooler with a bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>





Laughing Grass said:


>


Get a room.





The beats in this are cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But my wife did bring me a special peanut butter cookie


Hopefully not the initial source of food poisoning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully not the initial source of food poisoning


Noper it's all good


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Noper it's all good


It sounds more fun to have a wife that's a cookie assassin. I mean, not served to you, maybe...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll take -20° over this any time. Screw this........my next house will have a walk in cooler with a bed.


No shit. I can always add layers.
Scorching heat sucks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It sounds more fun to have a wife that's a cookie assassin. I mean, not served to you, maybe...


I mean,not served to you (maybe) and the evil laughter emanating from the rafters I here you


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

It hit 95° then downpoured and I had to run 20' to the ac......opened the door and damn what a shock.......lol refreshing almost 30° swing from one side of that door to the other


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

@Rsawr only playing you know this right?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Rsawr only playing you know this right?


:] yeah! If you are gonna send an assassin they had better have a cool sword, cmon..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> :] yeah! If you are gonna send an assassin they had better have a cool sword, cmon..


 only the best for you


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> only the best for you


well what's the worst for me?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 5, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> well what's the worst for me?


No coffee for you...


----------



## DCcan (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone brought me a gift from the duty free store…


My nephews are in Toronto on vacation right now, riding their bikes around.
I wanted to warn them about @Laughing Grass out there on the new scooter, but it just sounds like crazy talk when you put raccoons and popcorn in there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Morning 





94% humidity right now. 80° with 70% later  

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

Spent yesterday at the LA VA Hospital. This is the north side of the Wilshire Blvd campus not the modern southern campus. I love the older architecture here. The Wadsworth Chapel, coincidentally the oldest building on Wilshire Blvd is lovely and sadly falling into ruin because the VA lacks the funds to rebuild it. 








Wadsworth Chapel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well over 100 with close to 100% humidity here. The monsoon continues. You're still cooler than us


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2022)

about average weather here in the Midwest


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Well over 100 with close to 100% humidity here. The monsoon continues. You're still cooler than us


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> about average weather here in the Midwest
> View attachment 5175359


Its not normal here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My nephews are in Toronto on vacation right now, riding their bikes around.
> I wanted to warn them about @Laughing Grass out there on the new scooter, but it just sounds like crazy talk when you put raccoons and popcorn in there.


Are they in the downtown area? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555258542936018946


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass Cool.....remember......20% sag on those new shocks


Shocks are supposed to be delivered today. 

I've never worked on a coil shock... only air shocks. Do I have to be worried about them springing apart when I undo the bolt?


----------



## solakani (Aug 5, 2022)

PSA 
The toxin produced by _C. botulinum_ is so deadly that an injection of 0.000000000002 grams of it can lead to lethal paralysis in an adult. 
Something to keep in mind ahead of canning season.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

Good chill, morning meeps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good chill, morning meeps.


Morning, fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, fun plans for the weekend?


Not really. Trying to not lose my bigger tent again, but the plants are too far into flower to move them anywhere else, and contractors have to come in and spray shit in the closet ceiling in the same room. I cannot imagine I will feel good about smoking them once I smell the room after treatment. Luckily the other half are still in veg...

And trying to get my d&d homebrew fleshed out. That part is pretty fun.

Please don't get a spring loaded bike bit in your eye!


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 5, 2022)

Good morning. I had my 2 cups of joe, ate my pine cones and thistle with yogurt, watched an hour of YouTube politics and dog/animal vids, ranted on the politics forum, and now I'm starting the mental process to get my body to do some exercises. What do you think? Better to meditate before or after exercise?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shocks are supposed to be delivered today.
> 
> I've never worked on a coil shock... only air shocks. Do I have to be worried about them springing apart when I undo the bolt?


Don't worry about that. But definitely try to look up some info on setting them up for your weight and how aggressive you ride.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shocks are supposed to be delivered today.
> 
> I've never worked on a coil shock... only air shocks. Do I have to be worried about them springing apart when I undo the bolt?


I'd ask my mechanic but he doesn't answer his phone, ever.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

The day has finally come. Circuit board on the 10 year old dishwasher is toast. On Friday. With painters coming any minute to block up every doorway. Calling the local appliance store when they open. I hope they can deliver today and haul the old one away or it's going to be a tough weekend.

Good morning, sort of.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The day has finally come. Circuit board on the 10 year old dishwasher is toast. On Friday. With painters coming any minute to block up every doorway. Calling the local appliance store when they open. I hope they can deliver today and haul the old one away or it's going to be a tough weekend.
> 
> Good morning, sort of.


I hope the supply chain has improved. Took a couple of months to get a dishwasher for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not really. Trying to not lose my bigger tent again, but the plants are too far into flower to move them anywhere else, and contractors have to come in and spray shit in the closet ceiling in the same room. I cannot imagine I will feel good about smoking them once I smell the room after treatment. Luckily the other half are still in veg...
> 
> And trying to get my d&d homebrew fleshed out. That part is pretty fun.
> 
> Please don't get a spring loaded bike bit in your eye!


Did you have a fire in the tent?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't worry about that. But definitely try to look up some info on setting them up for your weight and how aggressive you ride.


Kinda worried lol. These aren't bicycle shocks, so they're completely foreign to me. The online manual says 30mm of static sag with the new ones. Old ones had no sag and don't seem to move at all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda worried lol. These aren't bicycle shocks, so they're completely foreign to me. The online manual says 30mm of static sag with the new ones. Old ones had no sag and don't seem to move at all.


Yeah, it's not hard. Just set the sag and then move to compression and rebound.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you have a fire in the tent?


Nope. A grow-unrelated issue in the bedroom closet. But they have to cut into the drywall and spray chemicals up into the attic space. I have no way of moving plants 4 weeks into flower to another space, at least not these that are tied to the tent because of training... 

Do people have fires in their tents? Yikes


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I hope the supply chain has improved. Took a couple of months to get a dishwasher for me.


The local store has one I can live with in stock and they open in an hour. I hope my 6th level charm is enough to tame the delivery ogre!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The local store has one I can live with in stock and they open in an hour. I hope my 6th level charm is enough to tame the delivery ogre!


If it isn't does the ogre still deliver it, but through your picture window?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If it isn't does the ogre still deliver it, but through your picture window?


On Monday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. A grow-unrelated issue in the bedroom closet. But they have to cut into the drywall and spray chemicals up into the attic space. I have no way of moving plants 4 weeks into flower to another space, at least not these that are tied to the tent because of training...
> 
> Do people have fires in their tents? Yikes


with some of the janky wiring of diy lights, I'm surprised there's not more fires.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> with some of the janky wiring of diy lights, I'm surprised there's not more fires.


Ah, yeah, that makes sense. 
No fires for me. My electrical trouble was also grow unrelated, but my fault for not noticing the lights weren't going on in half the room for a week or more...
I think whoever previously used the bedroom I am growing in like kicked a witches cat. Just some cursed energy in there.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> with some of the janky wiring of diy lights, I'm surprised there's not more fires.


There was a guy last year who was using lamp cord and dangling bare wire splices close to tin foil. I wonder about him sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The local store has one I can live with in stock and they open in an hour. I hope my 6th level charm is enough to tame the delivery ogre!


I apparently missed the day they taught charm. Took me weeks to get mine delivered and Home Depot tried to charge me for the dishwasher they lost.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like the bigger tires for the semi-offroad option. Don't know if I really need one that folds - I've got plenty of space + a full sized pickup should I need to take it somewhere. I am not a small man, 6'2" & 14.28 Stone so there's that. Can you recommend one in a fat tire mountain bike style?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you settled on a bike yet?









The 6 Best Electric Bikes For Tall Guys - eBiking Today


If you are taller than the average Joe, you have probably found that throughout your life, you have needed to find clothes, beds, showers, and without a doubt, sporting equipment that match up to your size. This is not always easy, though, and if you're looking to buy yourself an electric bike...



www.ebikingtoday.com


----------



## solakani (Aug 5, 2022)

Greybeard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Have you settled on a bike yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still looking at all the options - man, there's a lotta them out there.
I'll keep you guys apprised of what I'm looking at & very much welcome helpful critique.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay @manfredo quick question did you eat the entire bag of jelly beans? And yes this is edit number two for this post did you eat all the jelly beans at once or did you spread them out


I spread them out over about an hour, thinking they weren't doing much....But then whamo!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> July 16th 1976 is my adoption date.........i was 5


My dad was adopted as a toddler. His parents were told they would not be able to have any children of their own, after trying for a few years, so they adopted. BUT then about a year later, my grandma got pregnant and had a daughter....and then a year or 2 later, a son. Apparently it was the stress of trying and once that stress was gone, she became pregnant. They were awesome people...Some of the best I ever met, and I was lucky to have them as grandparents. They never treated me any differently at all. Some of my fondest memories are from those good people!! Not sure why my dad turned out to be such a POS!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)

Mornin, my AC is still broken, calling someone new out this morning. The guy that looked at it before was a no show yesterday. Only supposed to be in the low 90's at least.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> No coffee for you...


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm still looking at all the options - man, there's a lotta them out there.
> I'll keep you guys apprised of what I'm looking at & very much welcome helpful critique.


Yes, plz. I'd like to know what you settle with.

I've been riding this classic beauty. It's a Velo, I think. My 6' 2" son bought this on Kickstarter years ago. I think it was the first bike his size. I'm probably about 5' 11". I say probably because I'm taking off 3/4" for age for estimation. I wasn't flexible enough to easily get my foot over it at first. I broke down and bought a helmet after a couple of near misses. Some of these are fairly heavy and although this one only achieves 15 mph that can be dangerous, especially around cars.



For the next hurricane party I'm going to ride into the winds with a little borrowed dog in the basket. See if I can get to Oz.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope. A grow-unrelated issue in the bedroom closet. But they have to cut into the drywall and spray chemicals up into the attic space. I have no way of moving plants 4 weeks into flower to another space, at least not these that are tied to the tent because of training...
> 
> Do people have fires in their tents? Yikes


Can't you just shut everything off in the tent and seal it up for a few hours during and after their spraying?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5175405
> 
> Mornin, my AC is still broken, calling someone new out this morning. The guy that looked at it before was a no show yesterday. Only supposed to be in the low 90's at least.


G'mornin.

Stay hydrated and stoned.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Yes, plz. I'd like to know what you settle with.
> 
> I've been riding this classic beauty. It's a Velo, I think. My 6' 2" son bought this on Kickstarter years ago. I think it was the first bike his size. I'm probably about 5' 11". I say probably because I'm taking off 3/4" for age for estimation. I wasn't flexible enough to easily get my foot over it at first. I broke down and bought a helmet after a couple of near misses. Some of these are fairly heavy and although this one only achieves 15 mph that can be dangerous, especially around cars.
> 
> ...


Don't forget, you can easily build your own e-bike. I have under $600 in this one and it is more powerful than most, with a 1500 watt motor and a 48 volt, 20 amp battery. I have near 700 miles with zero problems, and @Metasynth has several thousand miles on his with the same brand motor, made by Voilamart. This is a 26" bike but they make the motors in all different sizes!!

Most of these are NOT built for the dirt though....You can cruise back roads and maybe an occasional dirt trail, but they aren't meant for motocross!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Can't you just shut everything off in the tent and seal it up for a few hours during and after their spraying?


Is that enough to keep them from getting residual shit settling on them? I was already planning on turning the exhaust off, but with the fans off wouldn't that mean anything that does get in just settles into the buds right away?


----------



## solakani (Aug 5, 2022)

Thinking to use a ble tvoc sensor to monitor air quality in a grow space. Beacons temp, RH and TVOC readings over bluetooth.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)

Good morning 
I’m here @Jeffislovinlife , where are you brother?
Waiting on my drug delivery. Dabbing the last Pai Gow gram.
Everyone have a great day. It’s nice and cool today lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is that enough to keep them from getting residual shit settling on them? I was already planning on turning the exhaust off, but with the fans off wouldn't that mean anything that does get in just settles into the buds right away?


I'd disconnect the fan and seal it up tight, with lights off of course...It won't hurt for several hours. I would think they'd be fine.

What are they spraying...Bleach or something to kill mold? After they spray they should be able to seal their hole back up to keep the fumes up there!!

Too bad you don't have an ozone machine. I have an inexpensive one I bought back with PM for like $60, works great.


----------



## solakani (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

Just biked over to the appliance store and bought a whirlpool dw for more than I wanted to pay. It'll be here by noon. I think my charm leveled up to 7


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

But I got home to this. No ac today while they scrape all the trim. Not unexpected but no ac sucks. I hope it's a one day deal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh nice here comes the sun.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> I’m here @Jeffislovinlife , where are you brother?
> Waiting on my drug delivery. Dabbing the last Pai Gow gram.
> Everyone have a great day. It’s nice and cool today lol
> View attachment 5175439


Waiting to go home I've got to get some stuff done like a half shaft for the car after that see if I've got enough left to do something in the grow room I really want to smoke a bowl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Waiting to go home I've got to get some stuff done like a half shaft for the car after that see if I've got enough left to do something in the grow room I really want to smoke a bowl


Go rest and keep hydrated bud.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Waiting to go home I've got to get some stuff done like a half shaft for the car after that see if I've got enough left to do something in the grow room I really want to smoke a bowl


You’ve got to take it somewhat easy pal. And I’m sure you should drink some water all day.
Do you know where you got food poisoning? I’d have a long discussion with them $


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

I know some of you know what I mean when I say this heat isn't for me 

The long sleeve flannel keeps me from getting sunburn on my arms.......At least I'm not wearing my leather


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve got to take it somewhat easy pal. And I’m sure you should drink some water all day.
> Do you know where you got food poisoning? I’d have a long discussion with them $


Yes I know and I think 3 days in hospital is punishment enough lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But I got home to this. No ac today while they scrape all the trim. Not unexpected but no ac sucks. I hope it's a one day deal.View attachment 5175442


I probably wont get my AC fixed till Mon, waiting on a call back to see if they can fit me in today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

howdy....yeah i know the heat all to well, been in the back of the shop cleaning since 8am, tearing apart 8 cars we collected alot of crap to go through.........

hope everyone is good, and staying cool 

think my weather guy is on crack, he said we might get some rain 20% chance starting this weekend......i'll see it to believe it...

last but not least, last night i almost lite my truck on fire, the pos....still can't figure that one out.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know some of you know what I mean when I say this heat isn't for me
> 
> The long sleeve flannel keeps me from getting sunburn on my arms.......At least I'm not wearing my leather


I’ve an ex who is a welder, poor baby had to have aloe rubbed on her whole body every night 
Not too bad today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Waiting to go home I've got to get some stuff done like a half shaft for the car after that see if I've got enough left to do something in the grow room I really want to smoke a bowl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least I'm not wearing my leather


boo!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

oh don't worry i didn't burn it down, the wife stopped me with a beer and a toke.....sheesh...

it's still on my mind though....

think my next car i'm gonna look into a lease...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh nice here comes the sun.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5175472


well that's one way to do it.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5175472


Lmao


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’ve got to take it somewhat easy pal. And I’m sure you should drink some water all day.
> Do you know where you got food poisoning? I’d have a long discussion with them $


Eat at KFC lately???

*KFC Food Poisoning*



https://iwaspoisoned.com/tag/kfc#:~:text=The%20most%20commonly%20reported%20symptoms,reported%20by%20KFC%20customers%20worldwide


.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

hope it wasn't taco bell.....revenge of the burrito...eek


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy....yeah i know the heat all to well, been in the back of the shop cleaning since 8am, tearing apart 8 cars we collected alot of crap to go through.........
> 
> hope everyone is good, and staying cool
> 
> ...


Our weatherman said rain all afternoon, so I cut my front lawn this morning. Not a drop of rain yet and now they are saying none til possibly tomorrow. My lawn may scorch!!

THEN I ran over a coil of braided steel cable, old dog run, and wrapped that around the mower blade really good! Had to removed the blade to get it off, but they needed sharpening anyways. So grass cut and blades sharpened!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> I probably wont get my AC fixed till Mon, waiting on a call back to see if they can fit me in today.


Go to a hotel if you can.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh don't worry i didn't burn it down, the wife stopped me with a beer and a toke.....sheesh...
> 
> it's still on my mind though....
> 
> think my next car i'm gonna look into a *Honda*...


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Our weatherman said rain all afternoon, so I cut my front lawn this morning. Not a drop of rain yet and now they are saying none til possibly tomorrow. My lawn may scorch!!
> 
> THEN I ran over a coil of braided steel cable, old dog run, and wrapped that around the mower blade really good! Had to removed the blade to get it off, but they needed sharpening anyways. So grass cut and blades sharpened!!


think your weather man and my weather man need to smoke a blunt and go bowling.......what do these guy/gals do, flip a coin for the weather....sheesh

wait wut? you have grass......i something that looks like that, only been in hibernation for the last 6 months


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hope it wasn't taco bell.....revenge of the burrito...eek


Did you see the volcano report this morning?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> FIFY



eeewwww.....even though some honda's do look pretty good.....in all honesty i need another truck for around my area


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you see the volcano report this morning?


yep, we have cone formation....the night vids are awesome btw









Reykjanes Peninsula, Iceland: Eruption August 2022 UPDATES


Reykjanes Peninsula, Iceland: Eruption August 2022 UPDATES



www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eeewwww.....even though some honda's do look pretty good.....in all honesty i need another truck for around my area


Toyota


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Toyota


problably.....they are majors down here, they have a plant down this direction and everything, those new tundra's are nice too


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think your weather man and my weather man need to smoke a blunt and go bowling.......what do these guy/gals do, flip a coin for the weather....sheesh
> 
> wait wut? you have grass......i something that looks like that, only been in hibernation for the last 6 months


When I hear the weather the rest of you have, I'm thinking NY isn't so bad. But come January I will be eating my words.

I need to be like a bird and fly south for the winters!! 6 months out of the year this is a great place to live. From about Nov. 1 til May 1 I'd love to be in Florida. I wonder if Paul Drake would notice if I started living under her ramp. I'll sneak in for food and dabs when she is nodding. 

Lunchtime....I'm thinking egg salad! 


BudmanTX said:


> eeewwww.....even though some honda's do look pretty good.....in all honesty i need another truck for around my area


It's just that Hondas run forever with little maintenance. I have also owned a Ford pickup along with an Accord for the past 30 years. Never work on the Accords. Always working on the Fords! I do love their trucks, they are just so prone to breakage...Some more than others. This 2009 F150 I have now is a nightmare!! 

The Toyota trucks are sweet too, but $$$$$


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> When I hear the weather the rest of you have, I'm thinking NY isn't so bad. But come January I will be eating my words.
> 
> I need to be like a bird and fly south for the winters!! 6 months out of the year this is a great place to live. From about Nov. 1 til May 1 I'd love to be in Florida. I wonder if Paul Drake would notice if I started living under her ramp. I'll sneak in for food and dabs when she is nodding.
> 
> ...


i've thought about doing that too with the weather winters down here, summers some where else.....

i know i've seen the prices of the toyota.....sheesh.....makes me look at my truck for the payments to put on that, or put the money into the truck (been a good truck to me, has never laid down except for now) got me everywhere i needed to go, has a/c and heat, the motor and the trans are healthy....think i'm gonna do a weather guy. I still got the weekend, and i do have a mechanic friend i can call on.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm going home talk to you all in a little bit


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> When I hear the weather the rest of you have, I'm thinking NY isn't so bad. But come January I will be eating my words.
> 
> I need to be like a bird and fly south for the winters!! 6 months out of the year this is a great place to live. From about Nov. 1 til May 1 I'd love to be in Florida. I wonder if Paul Drake would notice if I started living under her ramp. I'll sneak in for food and dabs when she is nodding.
> 
> ...





BudmanTX said:


> i've thought about doing that too with the weather winters down here, summers some where else.....
> 
> i know i've seen the prices of the toyota.....sheesh.....makes me look at my truck for the payments to put on that, or put the money into the truck (been a good truck to me, has never laid down except for now) got me everywhere i needed to go, has a/c and heat, the motor and the trans are healthy....think i'm gonna do a weather guy. I still got the weekend, and i do have a mechanic friend i can call on.....


Toyota's like jeep wranglers hold their value. My old '89 is still running. A guy up the road bought it from me a few years ago. I don't remember the actual mileage but it was over 200k when I sold it. 4 cylinder stick is the way to go on the Toyota's......they never die. And with all the pickups frame replacements some of the older ones are practically brand new since they replace whatever is needed....like shocks and brake lines and lots of other stuff. Totally worth looking into.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

I once got run over by a Toyota

Oh what a feeling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Tomatoes


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to a hotel if you can.


We'll just suck it up and use fans.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going home talk to you all in a little bit


So it was some kidney stuff? We are fragile squishy fleshbags.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo!
> 
> View attachment 5175471


Pics sent


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> We'll just suck it up and use fans.


redneck a/c????


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> redneck a/c????


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'd disconnect the fan and seal it up tight, with lights off of course...It won't hurt for several hours. I would think they'd be fine.
> 
> What are they spraying...Bleach or something to kill mold? After they spray they should be able to seal their hole back up to keep the fumes up there!!
> 
> Too bad you don't have an ozone machine. I have an inexpensive one I bought back with PM for like $60, works great.


Not sure, they suspect some kind of bugs, but hasn't been cut open yet. They wanted to have someone who could deal with either situation on hand. But if its mold they sometimes leave it open to allow it to dry out, leaving the fumes and spores in the room for more than a day. Either way seems kind of bad. >.<


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5175536


I have a pump, no copper tubing though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5175536


yep, another is to get a foam ice chest, cut 2 holes, one for the out, and one for a small electric fan, plug in, connect everything up, add the ice and bingo....a/c


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go to a hotel if you can.


So glad they deliver


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Don't forget, you can easily build your own e-bike. I have under $600 in this one and it is more powerful than most, with a 1500 watt motor and a 48 volt, 20 amp battery. I have near 700 miles with zero problems, and @Metasynth has several thousand miles on his with the same brand motor, made by Voilamart. This is a 26" bike but they make the motors in all different sizes!!
> 
> Most of these are NOT built for the dirt though....You can cruise back roads and maybe an occasional dirt trail, but they aren't meant for motocross!!
> 
> View attachment 5175423


I was assuming you had two 750watt motors. What's your top speed? 

My next upgrade is single speed belt drive. I want to get rid of the shifter on the handlebars and have something that doesn't need maintenance since we're not pedaling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So glad they deliver
> View attachment 5175547


We're at 88° and supposed to be hotter this weekend


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was assuming you had two 750watt motors. What's your top speed?
> 
> My next upgrade is single speed belt drive. I want to get rid of the shifter on the handlebars and have something that doesn't need maintenance since we're not pedaling.


I've heard the belt drive is great.......but not good for jumping


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're at 88° and supposed to be hotter for the weekend


All the grumbling and that's it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the grumbling and that's it?


Jerk.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've heard the belt drive is great.......but not good for jumping


No jumping lol. It weighs 85lbs


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No jumping lol. It weighs 85lbs


Boring.....


----------



## DCcan (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they in the downtown area?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555258542936018946


Yea, they drove up from VA, started in Bennington VT, then went to Montral, Toronto and Chicago next, visiting the Italian clan we married into.
They like to go to cities, then ride their bikes everywhere, see all the museums and sights.


BobBitchen said:


>


That is brilliant, I can't believe I didn't think of it.
We used to do marshmellows on them, never thought of hot dogs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, they drove up from VA, started in Bennington VT, then went to Montral, Toronto and Chicago next, visiting the Italian clan we married into.
> They like to go to cities, then ride their bikes everywhere, see all the museums and sights.
> 
> That is brilliant, I can't believe I didn't think of it.
> We used to do marshmellows on them, never thought of hot dogs.


They passed me


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

If my dishwasher is running and I can't hear it is it really cleaning anything? 2 hour install and I hate working at floor level*











*I hate working


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, they drove up from VA, started in Bennington VT, then went to Montral, Toronto and Chicago next, visiting the Italian clan we married into.
> They like to go to cities, then ride their bikes everywhere, see all the museums and sights.
> 
> That is brilliant, I can't believe I didn't think of it.
> We used to do marshmellows on them, never thought of hot dogs.


Hope they are having a great time. Seeing downtown by bike is the best way to do it.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 5, 2022)

Time for beer 3, it's a thirsty afternoon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Time for beer 3, it's a thirsty afternoon


I have a couple more beers in the fridge to drink. Thinking about going back to low carb beer but it’s so awful tasting .


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Time for beer 3, it's a thirsty afternoon





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have a couple more beers in the fridge to drink. Thinking about going back to low carb beer but it’s so awful tasting .


I want some beer now.. starting to get to be about beerthirty here


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh look it's 5:00


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 5, 2022)

Just finished open house for my offspring. 

Nothing quite like going to junior high uh.. high as an adult. All her new teacher's now know my characteristic departure, "We cool? Cool."


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Time for beer 3, it's a thirsty afternoon


 Thanks for the reminder it's Friday and I'm sure there's a bottle of wine wanting to be cooled off somewhere.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the reminder it's Friday and I'm sure there's a bottle of wine wanting to be cooled off somewhere.


Southern Sweetened Lemonaide and a Mojito strain joint for me.

Swore off the devils brew 13 years ago.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm moving on to a mushroom pepperini pizza and a big bowl.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh sweet leaf take me away I'm home


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the reminder it's Friday and I'm sure there's a bottle of wine wanting to be cooled off somewhere.


I think I have Stockholm Syndrome. Please advise.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I think I have Stockholm Syndrome. Please advise.
> View attachment 5175621


Don't fight it just go with the flow


----------



## solakani (Aug 5, 2022)

Blueberry full of resin


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

solakani said:


> Blueberry full of resin
> View attachment 5175625


Oh my. That could.take the edge off.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't fight it just go with the flow


Going to a Publick House in 7 minutes lol. They are working until dark and coming back in the morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

Badass!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Badass!
> 
> View attachment 5175639



Shocking!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was assuming you had two 750watt motors. What's your top speed?
> 
> My next upgrade is single speed belt drive. I want to get rid of the shifter on the handlebars and have something that doesn't need maintenance since we're not pedaling.


About 35mph+ with throttle only....which is plenty fast on a walmart bike!!! 



DCcan said:


> I'm moving on to a mushroom pepperini pizza and a big bowl.
> 
> View attachment 5175601


That looks so good!! It might be pizza night here too!

I wonder how pizza with magic shrooms would be??


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like a decent amount of light. What light are you looking at?
> 
> I'm in the market too, maybe I'll follow your shopping lead lol!





shnkrmn said:


> I think I have Stockholm Syndrome. Please advise.
> View attachment 5175621


I'd break out the Gin, Tonic and Lime. This looks serious.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going to a Publick House in 7 minutes lol. They are working until dark and coming back in the morning.


I see you beat me to the solution.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I see you beat me to the solution.


There is no cold sauvignon blanc here except one bottle on ice for me now. I may yet switch to gin. Aaaaand my date is late as usual lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There is no cold sauvignon blanc here except one bottle on ice for me now. I may yet switch to gin. Aaaaand my date is late as usual lol.


They served me a bottle at room temperature!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They served me a bottle at room temperature!


You're a big boy ask them for ice cubes! I learned that from my San Diego friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> *So glad they deliver*
> View attachment 5175547


You say that and then no pics!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

Here's a new one. Bacon on the grill. Seems to be working


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)

Compressor is tits up on the AC. Guy didn't charge me for looking at it today. Probably going to have the whole system replaced and upgraded. R-22 is stupid expensive and the guy thinks it would all have to be replaced if they could find a replacement compressor. It is 10 years old.
Edit: 85 in the house right now.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Compressor is tits up on the AC. Guy didn't charge me for looking at it today. Probably going to have the whole system replaced and upgraded. R-22is stupid expensive and the guy thinks it would all have to be replaced if they could find a replacement compressor. It is 10 years old.


We just went through that in June. Compressor started sounding like shit and then pop, no cold air. It cost us $2500 to replace the compressor, but that was a bit better than the close to $10k for a whole new system. Hope they find a compressor that works for you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

More badasser


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> More badasser
> 
> View attachment 5175704


Are you the badasserest you're claiming? Nice pogo sticks!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> More badasser
> 
> View attachment 5175704


Now add some skulls and spikes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

What for every skull and spike added you get at least a half watt more power isn't that the way it works out he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You say that and then no pics!!


Everything was half price too


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> More badasser
> 
> View attachment 5175704


You have them on backwards......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You have them on backwards......


Nope.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 6, 2022)

Anyone remember when they were selling eights on Sesame Street.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Anyone remember when they were selling eights on Sesame Street.


Yeah..lol..


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 6, 2022)

Good AM. Namaste.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good AM. Namaste.


Good Morning... blahmaste...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 6, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5175900
> 
> Good morning.


The original Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)

Good morning. Could we pool our money together for









Boat of the Week: This New 235-Foot Superyacht Has Fold-Down Terraces to Create a Bonkers Beach Club


Wider created its brand by making slender boats, well, wider. The trend goes on with Moonflower, with its expandable, apartment-sized stern.



robbreport.com


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning. Could we pool our money together for
> View attachment 5175924
> 
> 
> ...


Im in.. would it be like a time share kind of thing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## solakani (Aug 6, 2022)

me in the corner


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5175925


YOU have a good day brother


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

80 degrees f° already


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

Meep Meep, mornin' beeps.  
How you?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)

It’s chilly, I’ve got long pants on!


You know my next purchase…


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Meep Meep, mornin' beeps.
> How you?


Good.. just getting warm...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im in.. would it be like a time share kind of thing?


Yeah or combine time back to back and have one long party!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2022)

Morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im in.. would it be like a time share kind of thing?


Aaarrrgh matey. We'd all be shipmates together on the extremely high seas.. I always wanted to be a boatswain.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 6, 2022)

Food shopping and some prep. Maybe refill the freezer with pulled pork off the smoker.
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah or combine time back to back and have one long party!


Then we can rent it out when not in use! Silver lining to a golden dream.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> when not in use!


 It would always be in use! oh yeah


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Aaarrrgh matey. We'd all be shipmates together on the extremely high seas.. I always wanted to be a boatswain.


Does that mean after a few hours of goin' in circles, it gets maneuvered through a checkers drive thru? Cuz if there's checkers fries I wanna buy a share...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> YOU have a good day brother


Thanks for that and hopefully you will do the same


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Does that mean after a few hours of goin' in circles, it gets maneuvered through a checkers drive thru? Cuz if there's checkers fries I wanna buy a share...


Seasoned or not curly or straight thingy that needs answers lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Seasoned or not curly or straight thingy that needs answers lol


Hmmmm. I like well done extra seasoning. Shape be damned. Unless there is waffle, in which case waffle. 
How do you fry?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Why yes I will


----------



## manfredo (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Meep Meep, mornin' beeps.
> How you?


Well, what kind of treats did you find when they cut open your ceiling? Hopefully a box full of cash!!!!!  Old houses, hell all houses, are so much fun!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah or combine time back to back and have one long party!


Make it the RIU floating retirement home.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2022)

Thank god the delta breeze kicked in last night, we have had the house open since about 8 last night. It's about 62 this morning and the house is comfortable again. I guess I won't find out about getting AC work done till Monday. I looked up a compressor for grins, $1300 for the part. The damn AC is only 10 years old. Oh well, the house is bearable at least, it could be well over 100 this time of year but there are no triple digits in the forecast, supposed to be low 90"s today.
Sweaty mornin all.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 6, 2022)

I'm headed to the balloon rally....Car show, Lou Gramm later, dog show, bird show, junk food, vaping, more junk food, and probably no hot air balloons. But at least it's not raining today!! And going to be hot! I use to get VIP tickets when I worked for RE/MAX, but that ship sailed long ago, so I'll be walking!!



Junk food


----------



## manfredo (Aug 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Thank god the delta breeze kicked in last night, we have had the house open since about 8 last night. It's about 62 this morning and the house is comfortable again. I guess I won't find out about getting AC work done till Monday. I looked up a compressor for grins, $1300 for the part. The damn AC is only 10 years old. Oh well, the house is bearable at least, it could be well over 100 this time of year but there are no triple digits in the forecast, supposed to be low 90"s today.
> Sweaty mornin all.


Yeah 10 years old should be worth fixing. I know they love to sell new units but hopefully you can repair it.

Maybe you should get a second opinion too!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well, what kind of treats did you find when they cut open your ceiling? Hopefully a box full of cash!!!!!  Old houses, hell all houses, are so much fun!!


They come the 11th. I bought a few hepa joints after you mentioned them yesterday, hoping that helps. Just going with the flow, since my buddy came over last night and we couldn't budge them. I really tied those ladies into a tricky situation! I am considering adding an outside exhaust while they are cutting the walls down in the grow room though. Help cut down on humidity.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Grounded from doing any work today but I really don't remember groundation being like thisI'll take it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5176144


Warm in there. How they liking it? Or is that just the above the beer drinking table meter?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Grounded from doing any work today but I really don't remember groundation being like thisView attachment 5176032I'll take it lol


I am going to try to rest at home today as well. My shoulder and arm are really fucked up.
lots of vaping, meditation and yoga and icing hopefully gets me some relief .


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am going to try to rest at home today as well. My shoulder and arm are really fucked up.
> lots of vaping, meditation and yoga and icing hopefully gets me some relief . View attachment 5176153


Feel better, fellow stoner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Warm in there. How they liking it? Or is that just the above the beer drinking table meter?


It's not hot  but the humidity is.....wet.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not hot  but the humidity is.....wet.
> View attachment 5176158


82f in your room isn't approaching hot? Woah. I worry when I have the high sommer 3 weeks that are 90 all day all night. How do you deal with humidity?


----------



## solakani (Aug 6, 2022)

dehumidifier not working?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Feel better, fellow stoner.


Thanks, fellow stoner. At least I am having a good hair day. How about you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am going to try to rest at home today as well. My shoulder and arm are really fucked up.
> lots of vaping, meditation and yoga and icing hopefully gets me some relief . View attachment 5176153


Sending you all of the best vibes I can rest well


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, fellow stoner. At least I am having a good hair day. How about you?
> View attachment 5176162


Untamed fro, cannot contain in one picture. Love it. Let the hair and the good vibes flow


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, fellow stoner. At least I am having a good hair day. How about you?
> View attachment 5176162





Rsawr said:


> Untamed fro, cannot contain in one picture. Love it. Let the hair and the good vibes flow


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> 82f in your room isn't approaching hot? Woah. I worry when I have the high sommer 3 weeks that are 90 all day all night. How do you deal with humidity?





solakani said:


> dehumidifier not working?


On my deck.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> On my deck.


Ive got 92° in the shade.. well it was an hour ago.. clouds have moved in now ..


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and hopefully you will do the same


Been sleeping buddy. Can’t ever get enough, you know how it is. These gummies been helping a lot. Just have to remember that they’re not for the day.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ive got 92° in the shade.. well it was an hour ago.. clouds have moved in now ..


87°f now,, looks like rain and storms might pop up tonight and into the a.m.
We need the rain.. its been a very dry year


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Untamed fro, cannot contain in one picture. Love it. Let the hair and the good vibes flow


Containment is overrated. Come on sugar, Let
The good times roll.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am going to try to rest at home today as well. *My shoulder and arm are really fucked up.*
> lots of vaping, meditation and yoga and icing hopefully gets me some relief . View attachment 5176153


Here's hoping you heal quickly.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2022)

These are pretty, Alaskan Purple. Not my pic.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2022)

Chill beep, mother meepers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

Adastra Labs highoctane shatter


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2022)

Good sticky morning to Ya!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

Morning 






Happy Sunday


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 7, 2022)

Good morning. Should there be a national Wake n Bake Day separate from 4-20? Or should it be a month?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Should there be a national Wake n Bake Day separate from 4-20? Or should it be a month?


May-ke and Bake? Wake and bak-ril? Septem-bake?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

It's every day


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's every day


 Or at least each one that you Do wake !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5176464


Where the F is the damn coffee!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Where the F is the damn coffee!


In the other room unattainable right now patience is key lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In the other room unattainable right now patience is key lol


Why are you talking like you are stalking a deer? Is there a coffee beast where you live?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

63 lovely degrees this morning. Fan is in the back door and house is nice and cool for awhile. Supposed to be in the mid 90's this afternoon. Fan in the livingroom helped yesterday afternoon. AC guy said on Fri that they could probably replace my unit on Tues, I hope so. I'm really happy it isn't supposed to be 100+ this week.
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 7, 2022)

Brrrr


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 7, 2022)

Hands up


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hands up View attachment 5176491


I just get up to go pee, damn diuretics.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> From Belize
> View attachment 5173163


how do you get it out again?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

Had the ac on all night again!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Had the ac on all night again!!
> 
> View attachment 5176498


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

raratt said:


>


You'll have to get a window unit for emergencies...Could at least keep 1 room cool.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You'll have to get a window unit for emergencies...Could at least keep 1 room cool.


I'd probably get a portable one. Once I get the new system I won't have to worry for a long while, hopefully.


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> how do you get it out again?


again? don't even member first time


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd probably get a portable one. Once I get the new system I won't have to worry for a long while, hopefully.


The portable ones have terrible reviews, but if you have small windows it is the only other option to central AC. 

I rented a large house to a family about 5 years ago. They wound up buying a home with central AC and moved, and asked if it was ok if they left the 3 new window units they had bought and installed. I said sure, then removed them all and brought them home. I already had a few, which I gave away and kept these new ones! They were awesome tenants!!!

Very few homes around here have central AC...Maybe -5% I would guess. They all have kick ass furnaces though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Why are you talking like you are stalking a deer? Is there a coffee beast where you live?


 worse gremlin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Fuel for the Gremlins


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

Mellow yellow. Getting my mellow on with 100mg CBD (2.5 droppers)


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 7, 2022)

If this snapshot had a title, it would read: 
My Pathetic Life


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> If this snapshot had a title, it would read:
> View attachment 5176607My Pathetic Life


It would be pathetic if the box was empty...


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> It would be pathetic if the box was empty...


Yes that's a vodka something fruity and COPS on TV.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Yes that's a vodka something fruity and COPS on TV.


We're waiting on the track to get dried for the NASCAR race, I think I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> If this snapshot had a title, it would read:
> View attachment 5176607My Pathetic Life


 trim house Blues I get it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

My room went boom again and someone wants his bed back lol hopefully by the end of the day I'll have a light hanging have to move a fan and two other lights And then a nother wipe down  put a piece of plastic under the tent have not decided yet but I should be able to get it up today


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My room went boom again View attachment 5176635and someone wants his bed back lol hopefully by the end of the day I'll have a light hanging have to move a fan and two other lights View attachment 5176636And then a nother wipe down View attachment 5176638 put a piece of plastic under the tent have not decided yet but *I should be able to get it up today
> *






Go Jeff!!    

On a more serious note the tent probably comes with a removable waterproof "tray" in addition to the floor to make it quite water tight. Hopefully plastic won't be needed. Unless you are like me., or LG, and plan on having regular floods 

Good luck....I should be trimming, but it's too hot!! (Translation, I am too lazy!)


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2022)

Why did this take 5 hours? Not one thing in my house is square or plumb for starters. A friend of mine walked into my house once and said 'you live in Whoville'.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 7, 2022)

Imagine, a mouse, smells something marvelous, breaks into a small stash. Inevitably, munchies kick in, and...

Yeah, Italian mouse no doubt. Chows right into pizza... passing up nearby chocolate chips? Interesting.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

I was just thinking pizza myself!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

But this corn looks great also


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> But this corn looks great also
> 
> View attachment 5176672


What's in the bottle?


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

In the bottle is .25g CBD


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> These are pretty, Alaskan Purple. Not my pic.
> 
> View attachment 5176242


Look at those bata- lain pigments.. thats nice..


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 7, 2022)

Venison steaks, bottom round, Grade AAA, Oil and onion, spices, with garlic mashed potatoes and Summer squash. Homemade iced tea.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 7, 2022)

Got my shoes and they still give you a sticker!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2022)

And here I am baking some spicy tendies like a 5 year old with an oven...


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And here I am baking some spicy tendies like a 5 year old with an oven...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Steak jasmine rice black beans add a dash of this and that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2022)

An "Easy Bake" oven?


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

my kinda easy bake oven


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> my kinda easy bake oven
> View attachment 5176749


Mine


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

Need smoker to make salmon candy


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

So far a sweet mix  
Listen to SUMMER 2022 by Gano on #SoundCloud








SUMMER 2022


Watch live jams of my music https://www.youtube.com/mikeganomusic -- The highlight of 2022 for me was a sunny beach party with 300 of our friends on the shores of beautiful Victoria, BC. This is th




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Need smoker to make salmon candy


I love salmon candy! Made it many times.......damn I'm salivating now


----------



## manfredo (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Steak jasmine rice black beans View attachment 5176738add a dash of this and that


I had rice and beans too, and some leftover pork ribs from last night, and peaches...I am still hungry too. I think there's a slice of the housemates cheesecake in the refridge....I mean, no, I didn't see any cheesecake!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had rice and beans too, and some leftover pork ribs from last night, and peaches...I am still hungry too. I think there's a slice of the housemates cheesecake in the refridge....I mean, no, I didn't see any cheesecake!


And my name is Sergeant Schultz


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love salmon candy! Made it many times.......damn I'm salivating now


Dibs on the belly piece


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Dibs on the belly piece


Anything like shark candy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anything like shark candy?


Never had it. What's it like?


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anything like shark candy?


Not a gummie


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Not a gummie


Gummie sharks are good af.. havent had any in awhile though..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got my shoes and they still give you a sticker!View attachment 5176693


Pics (of the shoes) or gtfo


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An "Easy Bake" oven?


I had a pun but it sounded really bad... nvm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Not a gummie


Not gummie actual shark treats from Iceland


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not gummie actual shark treats from Iceland


Somehow rotten shark not a good pitch for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Somehow rotten shark not a good pitch for me


That is why I left that part out of it but wonder if there flavored profile was as intense as your salmon candy


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is why I left that part out of it but wonder if there flavored profile was as intense as your salmon candy


I'll have some of what you are smoking


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Dibs on the belly piece


The cheeks are mine then


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

Just smoked some.. got up and looked out the door window,, yup,, still raining.. 
Lovely rain all day again...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 8, 2022)

92 deg today humid and sunny.
Must work outside in it till I can't.


----------



## solakani (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The cheeks are mine then


----------



## solakani (Aug 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is why I left that part out of it but wonder if there flavored profile was as intense as your salmon candy


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5176923


This would of been good on neo's camping trip thread.. lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pics (of the shoes) or gtfo


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5176950


Who stepped on your new kicks


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Who stepped on your new kicks


I ran over my foot with the 400lb wheelchair lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I ran over my foot with the 400lb whlchair lol


Oh! Ouch!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

IKR


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Who stepped on your new kicks


I'm assuming she ran over them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

LOL How do you run over your own foot in your own wheelchair?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm assuming she ran over them.


I had them on, sitting on the side of the bed trying to maneuver the chair and ran over my foot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL How do you run over your own foot in your own wheelchair?


It’s not hard for me.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had rice and beans too, and some leftover pork ribs from last night, and peaches...I am still hungry too. I think there's a slice of the housemates cheesecake in the refridge....I mean, no, I didn't see any cheesecake!


Sofrito?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

Good cool morning after rain. It's another day with painters. I'm waiting for El jefe to show up so I can talk about these porch screens. They need new screening and it might make it easier to paint if I remove the screen now then they can prep and paint the frames and I rescreen after. I built these 20 years ago so I'm attached a little.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5176950


Is that a duvet cover? It's beautiful.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I had them on, sitting on the side of the bed trying to maneuver the chair and ran over my foot.


Was there any dabbing involved, by chance??


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Sofrito?


Nothing that fancy....I had Rice a Roni and canned beans...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Was there any dabbing involved, by chance??


We had a pretty fun weekend of debauchery. 

Got a gift of afghan black hash, 



And topped up the caviar... gelato is my new favourite strain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is that a duvet cover? It's beautiful.


My sheets. I love them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My sheets. I love them.


I want them


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good cool morning after rain. It's another day with painters. I'm waiting for El jefe to show up so I can talk about these porch screens. They need new screening and it might make it easier to paint if I remove the screen now then they can prep and paint the frames and I rescreen after. I built these 20 years ago so I'm attached a little.View attachment 5176975View attachment 5176976


Are you in AZ? Did el jefe have covid and in the hospital?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I want them


Better homes and gardens


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

One more day of HOT and then back to cool nights. 



I need to shop for a new laptop. The speaker is blown in mine, and it's less than 2 years old...a cheap HP. I have never seen speakers blow on a laptop!! I am getting by with a little Bluetooth speaker for now, but .... PITA


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)

Fuck it's Monday? I'm still here. <yawn> coffee and a speedball, coming right up.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you in AZ? Did el jefe have covid and in the hospital?


Lol. The paint crew consists of diminutive Guatemalans (flags on their giant truck antennae). El jefe is a giant Nordic type.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> One more day of HOT and then back to cool nights.
> 
> View attachment 5176982
> 
> I need to shop for a new laptop. The speaker is blown in mine, and it's less than 2 years old...a cheap HP. I have never seen speakers blow on a laptop!! I am getting by with a little Bluetooth speaker for now, but .... PITA


I found an app that increases volume but even that doesn't help the sound on mine. If I want to listen I have to use headphones.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> One more day of HOT and then back to cool nights.
> 
> View attachment 5176982
> 
> I need to shop for a new laptop. The speaker is blown in mine, and it's less than 2 years old...a cheap HP. I have never seen speakers blow on a laptop!! I am getting by with a little Bluetooth speaker for now, but .... PITA


92° here today


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 92° here today


Ditto, with a feels like of 107°


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. The paint crew consists of diminutive Guatemalans (flags on their giant truck antennae). El jefe is a giant Nordic type.


Yes he’s not the El jefe I know lol 

I smoked a snake in the grass and I’m about to crawl back in those sheets. WB just left for the beach


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 8, 2022)

Chill beep, my good meeps.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill beep, my good meeps.


Good morning beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

It's raining!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents, hope u guys and gals had a wonderful weekend......mine turned out pretty good overall....

woke up this morning to a humid 79F, and they say we have a shot of rain this afternoon, spotted showers comin off the gulf, high today 99F....

and before you ask, yes me and the wife got the truck fixed, more wife than me, since she came up with the idea......

welp time to get some breakfast in me, and get this week started for work..........


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents, hope u guys and gals had a wonderful weekend......mine turned out pretty good overall....
> 
> woke up this morning to a humid 79F, and they say we have a shot of rain this afternoon, spotted showers comin off the gulf, high today 99F....
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the Ford?? Glad you get it going!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents, hope u guys and gals had a wonderful weekend......mine turned out pretty good overall....
> 
> woke up this morning to a humid 79F, and they say we have a shot of rain this afternoon, spotted showers comin off the gulf, high today 99F....
> 
> ...


So what she keeping you for?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gents, hope u guys and gals had a wonderful weekend......mine turned out pretty good overall....
> 
> woke up this morning to a humid 79F, and they say we have a shot of rain this afternoon, spotted showers comin off the gulf, high today 99F....
> 
> ...


Don't tell your boss


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What was wrong with the Ford?? Glad you get it going!!


come to find out there is an actual sensor in the key itself, since the key was broken, friday night i was get frustrated as usual from me testing everything, from the fues box, to the ignition...etc....so she asked me for the key, and wonder were the broken part was, i had that that part inside the truck and gave it to her.....bought 30min late she comes out with the key intact with a couple of drops of super glue, i put it inside the ignition and wamo she started......talk bout a big si of relief......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So what she keeping you for?


i wonder that too...since some night my name changes so often.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't tell your boss


too late...lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)

And I thought my Monday was bad...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> And I thought my Monday was bad...


Drop me in a place with those things & I'd have to rearrange the safe to find the .375 H&H.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> And I thought my Monday was bad...


No gag reflex......nice


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No gag reflex......nice


A bucket full of teeth and poisonous spit. . . . . Not so nice.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Drop me in a place with those things & I'd have to rearrange the safe to find the .375 H&H.


Some of their relatives live in Florida









There Be Dragons: 6-Foot-Long Lizard Terrifies Florida Family


A Florida family is too scared to use their swimming pool, after they spotted a giant monitor lizard lurking on their property.




www.livescience.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A bucket full of teeth and poisonous spit. . . . . Not so nice.


Yeah, I would never have been that close. That camera man is asking for it and that this even looked like it was eyeing them up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Some of their relatives live in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing that came to mind......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

Can you imagine the chaos that would ensue at the neighbors Miami pool party?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)

This is my morning 'speed ball' recipe, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> View attachment 5177279
> 
> This is my morning 'speed ball' recipe, lol.


This is mine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is mine


She's finding out a couple of the laws of hydrodynamics the hard way.


----------



## solakani (Aug 8, 2022)

pharyngeal reflex... learned nothing after doing the cucumber challenge


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> View attachment 5177279
> 
> This is my morning 'speed ball' recipe, lol.


I was thinking a John Belushi special...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

I am hiding in my basement. The paint eaters have been grinding away at my house like mad dental hygienists since 730 this morning. Mind gone. Squishing hard lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2022)

And then the pareidolia starts kicking in...


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

RIP Olivia.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

pizza night from Rossi's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> pizza night from Rossi's
> 
> View attachment 5177379


I’d eat that… the whole thing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

The two crustless pieces in the center are like mana from heaven.

Yes I’m still thinking about your pizza!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The two crustless pieces in the center are like mana from heaven.
> 
> Yes I’m still thinking about your pizza!


It was tasty, and for desert....




I might have to get a job at the weed store.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is mine


I'd be impressed if there was a grape on the end of that straw that didn't survive the trip!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The two crustless pieces in the center are like mana from heaven.
> 
> Yes I’m still thinking about your pizza!


Party on Garth!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need to shop for a new laptop. The speaker is blown in mine, and it's less than 2 years old...a cheap HP. I have never seen speakers blow on a laptop!! I am getting by with a little Bluetooth speaker for now, but .... PITA


If you like the laptop, a set of external speakers maybe? I used to get laptops but decided since I don't ever move/take it anywhere, I just get a reman desktop from TigerDirect or NewEgg. Easier for me to use a keyboard and mouse too.


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)

Good timing. Back to school sale on a new laptop

iMac with Apple processor is 24" display. iMac 27" is Intel processor and will be discontinued.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

Morning










Happy taco Tuesday


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Whew, it was too hot to sleep good last night. I should have left the AC on! But tonight will be cooler!!

I need a project. I'm feeling super bored. Or better yet, a vacation!!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Beep beep, chill peeps.  How you?

Anyone have any ideas on helping me separate the weed from these seeds? Don't want the flower, just the beanies.

Edit: Forum father says @curious2garden knows. Can you halp? Hi!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Whew, it was too hot to sleep good last night. I should have left the AC on! But tonight will be cooler!!
> 
> I need a project. I'm feeling super bored. Or better yet, a vacation!!!!


Vacation sounds much better.
I think we're headed for either Jamaica or The Dominican Republic this spring if the Pandamnit cooperates.
We are "All inclusive" addicts!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

Bad mood.
Brother has flipped his lid again. Fool me once…
I hate losing an awesome hook up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep, chill peeps.  How you?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on helping me separate the weed from these seeds? Don't want the flower, just the beanies.
> View attachment 5177628


Edit to tag C2G, that gal has the experience.

Nice seeing you.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Vacation sounds much better.
> I think we're headed for either Jamaica or The Dominican Republic this spring if the Pandamnit cooperates.
> We are "All inclusive" addicts!


Does all inclusive mean I get to come? O;


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

Absolutely - the unlimited drinks and restaurants are awesome but getting "off property" and exploring the real culture is where it's at. My favorite part.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep, chill peeps.  How you?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on helping me separate the weed from these seeds? Don't want the flower, just the beanies.
> View attachment 5177628


Traditional methods call for a record album cover or Mom's kitchen sieve : )
I haven't handled seeded weed for a very long time.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Traditional methods call for a record album cover or Mom's kitchen sieve : )
> I haven't handled seeded weed for a very long time.


Yeah, I never have aside from one bean here or there. Pollen does its job well! I should have plenty of feminized seeds for a few years with these! It was a lotta fun making a lil chuck project


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep, chill peeps.  How you?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on helping me separate the weed from these seeds? Don't want the flower, just the beanies.
> View attachment 5177628
> Edit: Forum father says @curious2garden knows. Can you halp? Hi!


Who’s forum father? I know a guy that makes rso from shake.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep, chill peeps.  How you?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on helping me separate the weed from these seeds? Don't want the flower, just the beanies.
> View attachment 5177628
> Edit: Forum father says @curious2garden knows. Can you halp? Hi!



I use a sieve. Break the buds up and rub against the screen so the chaff falls through. I then pour onto a cookie sheet, hold it an an angle and use a 4x6 card to lift the vegetable material and the seeds roll down. Pick out the white seeds and you're done. Here's my sieve



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076ZB1MRJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0834MZC9Z/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who’s forum father? I know a guy that makes rso from shake.


Oh, I adopted GWN as my dad, you didn't know? He had no say or anything, and I haven't gotten my allowance yet, but he's pretty cool about the weed smoking... ;]


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Absolutely - the unlimited drinks and restaurants are awesome but getting "off property" and exploring the real culture is where it's at. My favorite part.


My buddy went with his family to a resort in the Dominican Republic a few years ago and he keeps telling me I would love it. 4 of them went with a hotel employee for a tour of the island and got a real close up look at local culture, which he said was shockingly poor. I should give it a try....Same principle as cruising I guess....Most everything is inclusive and no driving required!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pick out the white seeds


Why the white ones?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, I adopted GWN as my dad, you didn't know? He had no say or anything, and I haven't gotten my allowance yet, but he's pretty cool about the weed smoking... ;]


What if he really is your dad?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Traditional methods call for a record album cover or Mom's kitchen sieve : )
> I haven't handled seeded weed for a very long time.


That's pretty much the end of the process. I figured she was so young she might not know where to find a record album LOL Cookie sheets are still extant


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Why the white ones?


They won't sprout. All you want are the brown ones.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I never have aside from one bean here or there. Pollen does its job well! I should have plenty of feminized seeds for a few years with these! It was a lotta fun making a lil chuck project


We all had a Burger King tray with a playing card on it for removing seeds in the 70's and 80's...I'm surprised a Google search doesn't show this...It was such a part of culture!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's pretty much the end of the process. I figured she was so young she might not know where to find a record album LOL Cookie sheets are still extant


Frisbee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

Reminds me of playing that game


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We all had a Burger King tray with a playing card on it for removing seeds in the 70's and 80's...I'm surprised a Google search doesn't show this...It was such a part of culture!!


I got 4 pages of how to prevent weed from getting seeded in the first place and was too high to parse the kernels of info

I don't wanna use my albums for sorting weed, guys, they are sentimental >.<


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What if he really is your dad?


He could be, I am adopted and never met my birth family...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> He could be, I am adopted and never met my birth family...


There you go… Be whomever you choose.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Years ago I went through a couple boxes of vinyl and found my Traffic Live in Europe double album. Opened it up and there was like a quarter Oz of weed dust. Of course I've also found my own money years after hiding it in some obscure tome that my thieving roommates would overlook. Ah, youth lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Bad mood.
> Brother has flipped his lid again. Fool me once…
> I hate losing an awesome hook up.
> View attachment 5177630


What happened, you ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Frisbee


I have way too much seeded weed for a mere Frisbee and anyway my dogs would pitch a fit if I stole theirs.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We all had a Burger King tray with a playing card on it for removing seeds in the 70's and 80's...I'm surprised a Google search doesn't show this...It was such a part of culture!!


It sucked when you missed one and the joint self detonated. My mom used to ask about the little round burn marks on my shirts.  OH..., some fire must have fallen off my cigarette...
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> It sucked when you missed one and the joint self detonated. My mom used to ask about the little round burn marks on my shirts.  OH..., some fire must have fallen off my cigarette...
> Mornin.


Yup I always wondered if that's where the exploding cigar gag came from. Luckily by the time I was 13/14 my mother stopped asking those inconvenient questions. I had a very bad habit of telling the truth.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> It sucked when you missed one and the joint self detonated. My mom used to ask about the little round burn marks on my shirts.  OH..., some fire must have fallen off my cigarette...
> Mornin.


She didn't have a problem with the cigarettes? Bizarro world.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

I contribute my honesty to my fear of mother yuppers


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She didn't have a problem with the cigarettes? Bizarro world.


I got caught smoking when I was working at a roping arena. I threw the cig into the chute where the steers were, she said "Too late now". My Dad smoked his whole life so she was used to being around it.


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)

Back in the days before sensimilla, I would roll over my bud with an ash tray. Blaze the whole flower, seeds and twigs.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I got caught smoking when I was working at a roping arena. I threw the cig into the chute where the steers were, she said "Too late now". My Dad smoked his whole life so she was used to being around it.


Bob Eubanks was a big calf roping enthusiast. Saw him many times.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Oh well


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She didn't have a problem with the cigarettes? Bizarro world.


It was a different world then. I remember when you could smoke in the grocery stores, and there was an ashtray at the end of every isle.....and there would still be butts on the floor too, everywhere!

I remember my step dad telling me they use to include a 5-pack of ciggs in with their meal rations in the Navy.

Now if you smoke in public it's like being an outcast.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> Back in the days before sensimilla, I would roll over my bud with an ash tray. Blaze the whole flower, seeds and twigs.


Well that least you had bud to smoke when I hit California Sunland we was smoking leaves and getting massive headaches lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My buddy went with his family to a resort in the Dominican Republic a few years ago and he keeps telling me I would love it. 4 of them went with a hotel employee for a tour of the island and got a real close up look at local culture, which he said was shockingly poor. I should give it a try....Same principle as cruising I guess....Most everything is inclusive and no driving required!!


Yes, most of the Caribbean islands are quite poor compared to the US but for the most part everyone is happy & friendly.
Shopping is an experience as everything has a "local" & a "tourist" price so negotiating is interesting as most of the sellers are considerably better at it than you or I.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

4 packs....I was close


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that least you had bud to smoke when I hit California Sunland we was smoking leaves and getting massive headaches lol


I only heard of people getting headaches after they started spraying the fields with Paraquat. That's when I voluntarily stopped smoking it. I don't remember any weed having an actual bud structure either back then.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What happened, you ok?


Same shit as last time. I think we had about 6 good weeks.
Texting me various things about my meds for everything I have. To trying to get me to talk about certain trauma and was basically retraumatizing me. I cut him off and this was his last text “I’m done with all this bullshit” lol it started with good morning.
Toxic brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was a different world then. I remember when you could smoke in the grocery stores, and there was an ashtray at the end of every isle.....and there would still be butts on the floor too, everywhere!
> 
> I remember my step dad telling me they use to include a 5-pack of ciggs in with their meal rations in the Navy.
> 
> Now if you smoke in public it's like being an outcast.


Now you go to a club and everyone outside is smoking weed... the one weirdo smoking a cigarette is doing it alone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I only heard of people getting headaches after they started spraying the fields with Paraquat. That's when I voluntarily stopped smoking it. I don't remember any weed having an actual bud structure either back then.


77 or 78 might've been 79


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I only heard of people getting headaches after they started spraying the fields with Paraquat. That's when I voluntarily stopped smoking it. I don't remember any weed having an actual bud structure either back then.


We'd find some buds in brick weed when we were breaking it down. Columbian definitely had buds. The Oaxacan I got was basically colas.
Thanks Dana.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 77 or 78 might've been 79





https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1650884/


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

This is why I don’t trust people, my family.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

I think when I was a teen, about 50% of my friends smoked ciggs, and about 99% of them smoked weed. Now I only know 3-4 people who smoke, and my dad and bro are 2 of them.

My bro is having an issue where he lives. It's a 6 unit building. A new girl moved in next door and she is complaining about his nicotine smell. It is terrible. He has a tiny 1 bedroom, and he smokes like a chimney, usually with the windows closed, even when it's nice out. He already had a blowout with her and he doesn't realize how bad it is.

He is like my dad....Very neat and organized, but no real cleaning ever gets done!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1650884/


Are you trying to tell me that I might be chemically preserved lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> sorry to hear about your personal. bipolar tendencies


It is possible don't ever remember hearing that diagnosis lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Not having a good day...My phone is n ot working, so I need to go to AT&T store, and I had visitors in my flower room....2 of them!!

A repeat of last summer. I have no idea how these fu**ers can be getting in. It's a tight poured concrete basement!! This is my dehumidifier bucket!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> We'd find some buds in brick weed when we were breaking it down. Columbian definitely had buds. The Oaxacan I got was basically colas.
> Thanks Dana.


I remember I first saw buds somewhere around 75/76.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not having a good day...My phone is n ot working, so I need to go to AT&T store, and I had visitors in my flower room....2 of them!!
> 
> A repeat of last summer. I have no idea how these fu**ers can be getting in. It's a tight poured concrete basement!! This is my dehumidifier bucket!
> 
> View attachment 5177674


There's only one answer


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's only one answer
> 
> View attachment 5177676


Yup that's about what I'd do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not having a good day...My phone is n ot working, so I need to go to AT&T store, and I had visitors in my flower room....2 of them!!
> 
> A repeat of last summer. I have no idea how these fu**ers can be getting in. It's a tight poured concrete basement!! This is my dehumidifier bucket!
> 
> View attachment 5177674


You have radiated heat or do you have ducking


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Better... My potato ricer had a good sized screen. Thanks guys.

Now to pluck the funky and immature ones.

And get more coffee. I got into cold brew and now I have weed and jetfuel for blood! Wheeeee~~~


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Better... My potato ricer had a good sized screen. Thanks guys.
> View attachment 5177684
> Now to pluck the funky and immature ones.
> 
> And get more coffee. I got into cold brew and now I have weed and jetfuel for blood! Wheeeee~~~


Good job, now come do mine

I have the Ninja Hot & Cold brew system. I've been loving iced coffee this summer.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You have radiated heat or do you have ducking


Yes hot water radiating heat, so at least they aren't in my ductwork.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes hot water radiating heat, so at least they aren't in my ductwork.


Ewww, I'd move. I have yet to find a rattler in my house.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good job, now come do mine
> 
> I have the Ninja Hot & Cold brew system. I've been loving iced coffee this summer.


How do you like yours? I have just been doing a reusable tea bag strainer filled with grounds in a Mason jar! Pretty easy, and very little clean up.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How do you like yours? I have just been doing a reusable tea bag strainer filled with grounds in a Mason jar! Pretty easy, and very little clean up.


I love it. I fill my cup 1/2 way with ice and can do 1 cup at a time. It's perfectly fresh everytime. It has a cold brew cycle that brews, holds and releases that imitates a long cold steep well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes hot water radiating heat, so at least they aren't in my ductwork.


 you're on a septic system right?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ewww, I'd move. I have yet to find a rattler in my house.


The ONLY good thing is these are milk snakes (I believe) , supposedly the most docile snake of all, but I just don't do snakes of ANY type. I can tolerate them in the yard and usually don't kill them any more, but in my house....F**K no!!! 

They do like like rattlers, but they are not. Then I would for sure move!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I remember I first saw buds somewhere around 75/76.


In 1973 I moved to a country whose name begins with P. You could get a slab of black hash with gold seals stamped on it for about 10 dollars. Maybe 500 grams? You could get hash oil too. I have no idea what that extraction process was. But nobody wanted pot. It grew wild everywhere. We tried some and it was just headache weed.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love it. I fill my cup 1/2 way with ice and can do 1 cup at a time. It's perfectly fresh everytime. It has a cold brew cycle that brews, holds and releases that imitates a long cold steep well


Mine takes like 12 hours to make, I guess there is a difference. But wow! The bitterness of most beans goes away entirely. The flavors are so delicate with cold brew


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> you're on a septic system right?


yes


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

I have to check the hole I drilled for the gas insert I put in the fireplace 2 years ago. I never had a snake indoors before that. Last year I dropped the ceiling panel and caulked that hole, but it could have oozed out while drying. I'll check it later....when my heart beat gets back to normal!!  

Same thing last year...I found 2 baby snakes in my basement. They say they lay 4-18 eggs. 









Eastern Milk Snake Facts, Size, Distribution, Habitat, and Pictures


The eastern milk snake is a non-venomous subspecies of milksnake. The calm snake is a popular name in the pet trade. Scientific Name Kingdom Animalia Phylum Chordata Class Reptilia Order Squamata Suborder Serpentes Family Colubridae Genus Lampropeltis Species L. triangulum Scientific Name...




www.coniferousforest.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The ONLY good thing is these are milk snakes (I believe) , supposedly the most docile snake of all, but I just don't do snakes of ANY type. I can tolerate them in the yard and usually don't kill them any more, but in my house....F**K no!!!
> 
> They do like like rattlers, but they are not. *Then I would for sure move!!*


I'd be on the phone to my realtor so fast!


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mine takes like 12 hours to make, I guess there is a difference. But wow! The bitterness of most beans goes away entirely. The flavors are so delicate with cold brew


They are with this too. I was stunned coffee could taste so good and make it so quickly, roughly 15 minutes. I use to do sun tea but this is even better LOL with almost zero wait.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5177705


Play the music...


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

I have a friend that still won't go in the ocean.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> yes











Snake In The Toilet Through The Septic? • Martin Septic Service


Ever wonder if its possible to get a snake in the toilet through your septic? Here are 2 ways it is possible, even though unlikely to happen.




martinseptic.com




.

Apparently they rarely get in through a septic, and since there are 2 babies I am assuming it's from the fireplace. OR there could be a rotten sill plate in behind one of my exterior staircases that they can get in through. Amazing they could "sniff out" and locate water.

I'll tell you, ever since I saw one last year in the basement bathroom, every time I lift that toilet lid I carefully look for a snake. Now I see my instincts were right!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Play the music...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Play the music...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


OMG it took months to get that out of my head after Disneyland with the grandkid


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)

Ear worm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG it took months to get that out of my head after Disneyland with the grandkid


I never got caught by that one. Not enough little kids around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ear worm


When I hear that word, this is what comes to mind.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never got caught by that one. Not enough little kids around.


Same. But curiosity got the better of me. Regrettably.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Same. But curiosity got the better of me. Regrettably.


And doo doo doo you like it?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never got caught by that one. Not enough little kids around.


I'll lend you my grandkid. Send her back when she's got her college degree and a job.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll lend you my grandkid. Send her back when she's got her college degree and a job.


She's at a fun age now... no diapers lol. 

Bring her on over.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And doo doo doo you like it?


O nononono.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's at a fun age now... no diapers lol.
> 
> Bring her on over.


So you finally DID find those child sized trimmers?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

I am being forced to listening to midtempo Mexican hip-hop. Very repetitive and all the vocals are autotuned. Some very odd samples too. Can't make out the lyrics at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I am being forced to listening to midtempo Mexican hip-hop. Very repetitive and all the vocals are autotuned. Some very odd samples too. Can't make out the lyrics at all.


Set a back fire. Put this on repeat and break out the Tequila




@Gary Goodson miss you


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

I have been wondering where all my tomatoes were going...



Maybe she thinks they are green apples, lol... I went out and cleared my throat, and said excuse me. She took a step back, and kept on munching.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have been wondering where all my tomatoes were going...
> 
> View attachment 5177742
> 
> ...


You need to trade up from those milk snakes to a Komodo Dragon, smdh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have been wondering where all my tomatoes were going...
> 
> View attachment 5177742
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So you finally DID find those child sized trimmers?


Good call! @curious2garden can she trim?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on my travels today. Sexy!
> 
> View attachment 5177772


Are they gonna get a Satan's tramp stamp, or is it overcast over there?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

Needs less Cal Mag.


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)

Sexy. Inspiration for others. Get pumped.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5177771


 That's just wrong. You didn't eat that did you? Come on man. Bump up your standards.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's just wrong. You didn't eat that did you? Come on man. Bump up your standards.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are they gonna get a Satan's tramp stamp, or is it overcast over there?


I'd be happier with a longer top.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be happier with a longer top.


I don't mind. People wear sports bras and crop tops all summer, this dude's doin his thing. He keeps riding the bike, the shirt will ride lower in a few months!


----------



## solakani (Aug 9, 2022)

90 days to get pumped. but there should be a 600lb limit on spandex gear


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

This should be interesting...I have been getting my hair cut from the same place for over 40 years...Since high school. The salon closed and they moved out of state.

Soooo, I just made an appt. at Cost Cutters for today. I know it is hit or miss at those places, but it will probably be better than if I did it myself...I am hoping!!

I'd like to give the stylist a decent tip in advance, but that might not even help....I'm scared.

NOT as scared as snakes in my basement though!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good call! @curious2garden can she trim?


She's my granddaughter to technically she can trim. That's also the rub, she's my granddaughter so she has this very stubborn rebellious streak so it's hard to say what or how she will choose to trim for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This should be interesting...I have been getting my hair cut from the same place for over 40 years...Since high school. The salon closed and they moved out of state.
> 
> Soooo, I just made an appt. at Cost Cutters for today. I know it is hit or miss at those places, but it will probably be better than if I did it myself...I am hoping!!
> 
> ...


It grows back. Oh wait, how long is your hair?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It grows back. Oh wait, how long is your hair?


It's short, and getting thin up top, so yeah, I don't really care too much. I almost went to a real barber!! Maybe next time, we'll see.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's short, and getting thin up top, so yeah, I don't really care too much. I almost went to a real barber!! Maybe next time, we'll see.


Hub made an appointment to get his hair cut for day before yesterday. He then hoovered up three chocolate chip medicated cookies so about 75 mg. After he hurled he laid down on the couch and I had to call and cancel his hair appointment LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Snake In The Toilet Through The Septic? • Martin Septic Service
> 
> 
> Ever wonder if its possible to get a snake in the toilet through your septic? Here are 2 ways it is possible, even though unlikely to happen.
> ...


I remember you having the same issue last year and they're both sets of babies so I'm going to say somewhere around your area you have a nice little area that's breeding these Beauty septic gas line possible Electric but last year it was weren't they in the chimney vent deal


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ugh. Offspring got a last minute acceptance to the Fine Arts school, so now I have to go through the normal 2 week enrollment process in 1 day. 99% done, but they don't just take the little yellow vaccination cards as proof of vaccination anymore, now it's got to be a signed and witnessed document directly from the physician OR for the other local school to transfer the existing records both of which of course takes 24 - 72 hours to produce. 

So I just got aggressive and looked like I was about to eat anyone who got in my way, aparently my Vin Diesel mumble growl impression worked, they accepted the little yellow card as temporary proof of the vaccinations being done until the doctor can produce the records, so she can start school on time tomorrow. Time for dad to get baked, eating the souls of school administrators is exhausting.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ugh. Offspring got a last minute acceptance to the Fine Arts school, so now I have to go through the normal 2 week enrollment process in 1 day. 99% done, but they don't just take the little yellow vaccination cards as proof of vaccination anymore, now it's got to be a signed and witnessed document directly from the physician OR for the other local school to transfer the existing records both of which of course takes 24 - 72 hours to produce.
> 
> So I just got aggressive and looked like I was about to eat anyone who got in my way, aparently my Vin Diesel mumble growl impression worked, they accepted the little yellow card as temporary proof of the vaccinations being done until the doctor can produce the records, so she can start school on time tomorrow. Time for dad to get baked, *eating the souls of school administrators is exhausting.*


Just wanted to say congratulations on her acceptance. I bolded what I was laughing about.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

GD
We just went to crystal river to a dive/snorkeling shop for wb to get a new mask and snorkel.
I got a couple of stickers and a porcelain manatee. I unwrapped the manatee when we got home and I dropped and broke it. 
I GIVE UP


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Just wanted to say congratulations on her acceptance. I bolded what I was laughing about.


I figured it was either that or the Vin Diesel comment. Didn't suspect anything else.  

Thank you, she's thrilled it just means a whole day burned running around town for me, but if it gets her away from the homophobic hate she was getting at her old school, its worth it. I just want to make sure that she stays on the AP path since she's going into high-school math this year during Jr High. I'm really hoping that they don't let that fall off the table with the late admission and all, yeah she's a very artistic, musical, and _*dramatic*_ child ... but she's also a math wiz and has been since she started counting. So lots of balls to keep juggling in the air and I won't have a schedule until probably the end of the week.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ear worm


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5177852


Oh, oh, oh, oh


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5177771


Your Lettuce is trying to escape


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

OMG, Cost Cutters is a scary place. They crank out mens OR womans haircuts in 5-7 minutes!! It was always a 30 minute ordeal at the prior place, and a much more precision job. Plus they washed it and dried it at the previous place. The price was about the same for much less service!!

It doesn't look terrible, at least from a distance, so that's what matters, I guess !!


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OMG, Cost Cutters is a scary place. They crank out mens OR womans haircuts in 5-7 minutes!! It was always a 30 minute ordeal at the prior place, and a much more precision job. Plus they washed it and dried it at the previous place. The price was about the same for much less service!!
> 
> It doesn't look terrible, at least from a distance, so that's what matters, I guess !!


A pack of ponytail holders is cheap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OMG, Cost Cutters is a scary place. They crank out mens OR womans haircuts in 5-7 minutes!! It was always a 30 minute ordeal at the prior place, and a much more precision job. Plus they washed it and dried it at the previous place. The price was about the same for much less service!!
> 
> It doesn't look terrible, at least from a distance, so that's what matters, I guess !!


Try a salon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Try a salon


You spelled saloon wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Your Lettuce is trying to escape


I bet it is still trying to escape, even now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Your Lettuce is trying to escape


I'm already paying the price for eating that shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You spelled saloon wrong.


Shhh! Now he's just going to be all grumpy for the rest of the week.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I bet it is still trying to escape, even now.


It looked like it had a hard life.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh! Now he's just going to be all grumpy for the rest of the week.


Only till my appointment at the salon....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only till my appointment at the salon....


This all makes sense now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It looked like it had a hard life.


It was a fine taco, you're jealous.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a fine taco, you're jealous.


Maybe. I had cold grilled chicken and a few tomato slices. Trying to get back in shape.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> This all makes sense now.
> 
> View attachment 5177876


You sound jealous.....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I remember you having the same issue last year and they're both sets of babies so I'm going to say somewhere around your area you have a nice little area that's breeding these Beauty septic gas line possible Electric but last year it was weren't they in the chimney vent deal


yep, most likely the chimney



DarkWeb said:


> Try a salon


Cost Cutters claims to be a salon....I think this is just the way they crank out haircuts. There was a woman leaving who said she was in the chair for 4 hours...looked like she had a cut, color, and maybe a perm too. But yeah, I need to find a *different* salon.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You sound jealous.....


I remember I had a gf in high school that peeled my cuticles back...I was shocked, like what are you doing??? She claimed they were supposed to be removed. That was the first and last time for that....although I'm not sure they ever grew back like they were!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe. I had cold grilled chicken and a few tomato slices. Trying to get back in shape.View attachment 5177880


Is that you? Giving the chin finger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I remember I had a gf in high school that peeled my cuticles back...I was shocked, like what are you doing??? She claimed they were supposed to be removed. That was the first and last time for that....although I'm not sure they ever grew back like they were!!


There's tools for that


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that you? Giving the chin finger.


Yes lol It was a shoot for a brochure about the place where I worked. I was 22 and taking it all a little too seriously. That is a Whistler painting.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm already paying the price for eating that shit.


This reminds me of a time when i ate a whole 1 lb bag of peanuts... the worst stumic pain And.
Now imagine the painfull diarrhea that followed.. 
Ever have fish stone size sharp rocks shoot out of your spinkter at mach speed..?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> This reminds me of a time when i ate a whole 1 lb bag of peanuts... the worst stumic pain And.
> Now imagine the painfull diarrhea that followed..
> Ever have fish stone size sharp rocks shoot out of your spinkter at mach speed..?


Hopefully lesson learned.........expect your ass to get torn up if you gobble a bunch of nuts


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully lesson learned.........expect your ass to get torn up if you gobble a bunch of nuts


I told this story on here years ago, but in slightly greater detail i belive.. i think it scarred @Singlemalt


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I remember I had a gf in high school that peeled my cuticles back...I was shocked, like what are you doing??? She claimed they were supposed to be removed. That was the first and last time for that....although I'm not sure they ever grew back like they were!!


I had a girlfriend so this to me ( late teens) and used the V shaped cuticle cutter thing from them nail care kits.. she had me bleeding.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully lesson learned.........expect your ass to get torn up if you gobble a bunch of nuts


Im trying to rember but i dont think ive eat a peanut since then.. lol.
.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yes lol It was a shoot for a brochure about the place where I worked. I was 22 and taking it all a little too seriously. That is a Whistler painting.


As my daughter said at age 3, about a picture of her grandmother from the 1950's. "Wow! You were alive before they invented color." 

/We still tease her about that one.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im trying to rember but i dont think ive eat a peanut since then.. lol.
> .


No shit?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> No shit?


 Not in it... lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

WEEDS LIKE THE


----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)

Pink Kush


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Morning 






80° and clouds today. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

OMG you guys I got the one year trophy already! 



















is it really like 11 or 12 @shrxhky420 @curious2garden


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5178336


It was 95.3 for real temperature in crystal river yesterday. 
Gonna be the same today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It was 95.3 for real temperature in crystal river yesterday.
> Gonna be the same today.


Boo, I like it hot but it was starting to get to me. I'll take a few cool days. 

Where is Barbie going snorkeling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> OMG you guys I got the one year trophy already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you getting the all tatted up achievement?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When are you getting the all tatted up achievement?


I think I found the perfect tat


And for my chair


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I found the perfect tat
> View attachment 5178344
> 
> And for my chair
> View attachment 5178345


I don't think that will get you 100 points.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo, I like it hot but it was starting to get to me. I'll take a few cool days.
> 
> Where is Barbie going snorkeling?


Springs around Orlando with her niece.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think that will get you 100 points.


What about Perry Mason tat across my back with big wings?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Springs around Orlando with her niece.


That'll be a blast, has she ever gone snorkelling before? 

We're going to NJ in two weeks. It'll be the first time I've been in the US since the start of covid. Very stoked to see everyone again.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2022)

Chill good beep, my favorite meeps.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chill good beep, my favorite meeps.


Good morning sweetie.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think that will get you 100 points.


I think it would if she got it tatted on her penis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think I found the perfect tat
> View attachment 5178344
> 
> And for my chair
> View attachment 5178345


I am thinking one like this with a bit of color on my thigh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That'll be a blast, has she ever gone snorkelling before?
> 
> We're going to NJ in two weeks. It'll be the first time I've been in the US since the start of covid. Very stoked to see everyone again.


Wave when you go by


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wave when you go by


We should meet up in Buffalo for dinner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


@DarkWeb is buying


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5178406


just made a fresh cup.....let me finish up these taco's and i got some pricing to do for customers....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb is buying


i'm in.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5178393


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We should meet up in Buffalo for dinner.


LOL jersey is closer.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2022)

I think she is either trying to absorb my soul, or wants to go fetch... 

She has been staring for 10 minutes 

Did someone say DW was ordering us food?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think she is either trying to absorb my soul, or wants to go fetch...
> View attachment 5178449
> She has been staring for 10 minutes
> 
> Did someone say DW was ordering us food?


I'll cook


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll cook
> View attachment 5178455


But accidentally stabbing yourself in the cheek, then getting splinters is the best part! This is too fancy for me.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll cook
> View attachment 5178455


Looks delicious..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But accidentally stabbing yourself in the cheek, then getting splinters is the best part! This is too fancy for me.


Should I serve it on a paper plate?


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should I serve it on a paper plate?


The high dollar ones, only the best.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

who's buying the fagitas???? make sure your get the fixings.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should I serve it on a paper plate?


napkin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL jersey is closer.


 I was hoping for a free dinner at the dapper goose, love that place.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was hoping for a free dinner at the dapper goose, love that place.


That looks good


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5178472


There's a lot of meat in those buns......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's a lot of meat in those buns......


One burger and sweet potato fries is enough for two people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One burger and sweet potato fries is enough for two people.


Yeah, I just looked up the menu. Sounds good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I just looked up the menu. Sounds good


So we're back on? It's reasonably priced as long as you don't look at the wine menu.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> The high dollar ones, only the best.


Chinet compartment plates are always classy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So we're back on? It's reasonably priced as long as you don't look at the wine menu.


It's like 8 hours away lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

quit making me hungry....sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> quit making me hungry....sheesh


Don't look up the place then


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't look up the place then


good point......

why is today turning into Monday number 3???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> quit making me hungry....sheesh


todays lunch is sad compared to that burger


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So we're back on? It's reasonably priced as long as you don't look at the wine menu.


A couple of the wines priced at 50 dollars are described as chuggable. The upsell is built in to the description! My place of origin is about 60 miles from Buffalo. I have no plans to go there any time soon but I would check that place out if I do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)

Want fries with that? Poutine fries and gravy with squeaky, stringy curd cheese.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> todays lunch is sad compared to that burger
> 
> View attachment 5178500


Those grapes made me hungry and thirsty at the same time... rude


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

solakani said:


> Want fries with that? Poutine fries and gravy with squeaky, stringy curd cheese.
> View attachment 5178502


Needs pork belly


----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Needs pork belly


Saving pork belly for tacos later. Have duck confit to go with it tonight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A couple of the wines priced at 50 dollars are described as chuggable. The upsell is built in to the description! My place of origin is about 60 miles from Buffalo. I have no plans to go there any time soon but I would check that place out if I do.


Whenever we cross at Niagara we have to stop there. They have the best pickles too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Those grapes made me hungry and thirsty at the same time... rude


They were good grapes.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They were good grapes.


I decided on ice cream and smoked turkey wings.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 10, 2022)

My new Meucci has arrived, the "Green Smoke" model. I shall call her the Kush Cue.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

solakani said:


> Saving pork belly for tacos later. Have duck confit to go with it tonight


I want to make this. 








Pork Belly Burnt Ends Smoked To Perfection


Smoked pork belly burnt ends (also known as poor man's burnt ends) are some of the most mouth-watering pieces of a pork belly.




recipesfordads.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My new Meucci has arrived, the "Green Smoke" model. I shall call her the Kush Cue.
> 
> View attachment 5178547


Looks cool! What is it?


----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I want to make this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You are the pitmaster. Do you serve that with cherry pepper pickles?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

solakani said:


> Yes. You are the pitmaster. Do you serve that with cherry pepper pickles?


Actually dilly beans might be a great side.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks cool! What is it?


The make of pool cue I've wanted since I was 19. My daughter's is still on it's way, she's taking billiards lessons from dad now that she can reach the table.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks cool! What is it?


cue stick.....do you play billards or pool?


----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually dilly beans might be a great side.


Great idea. Never tried. Got too many stringbeans to eat now. Have the jars as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I decided on ice cream and smoked turkey wings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> The make of pool cue I've wanted since I was 19. My daughter's is still on it's way, she's taking billiards lessons from dad now that she can reach the table.


Lol Kush Cue had me thinking something to do with growing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> cue stick.....do you play billards or pool?


Me personally?


----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)

Garden stringbeans


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> todays lunch is sad compared to that burger
> 
> View attachment 5178500




Celebratory breakfast at the Black Bear Diner. Looks meh, but surprisingly tasty. I was only able to eat 1/2 of that. Brought the left overs home for the dogs that turned their nose up at it LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They were good grapes.


Poison pellets.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Poison pellets.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5178634
> 
> Celebratory breakfast at the Black Bear Diner. Looks meh, but surprisingly tasty. I was only able to eat 1/2 of that. Brought the left overs home for the dogs that turned their nose up at it LOL


Did you finish the fruit?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you finish the fruit?


In the interest of looking normal I ate a small bit of strawberry, enough to see the grapes beneath them. I took 1/2 my omelette home and left them The Fruit of the Poisonous Tree.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Time?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That'll be a blast, has she ever gone snorkelling before?
> 
> We're going to NJ in two weeks. It'll be the first time I've been in the US since the start of covid. Very stoked to see everyone again.


Yeah but I lost her mask in AMI in the gulf. Therefore I had to spend over $200 for new mask


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I want to make this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d rent that for an hour or so.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Time?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes he’s not the El jefe I know lol
> 
> *I smoked a snake in the grass* and I’m about to crawl back in those sheets. WB just left for the beach


This has been a busy week sorry I didn't ask earlier. Does this mean you got the .22 and killed a snake or?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This has been a busy week sorry I didn't ask earlier. Does this mean you got the .22 and killed a snake or?


Rolled up shatter in the middle of a joint.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Rolled up shatter in the middle of a joint.


Good that sounds much safer. I figured if you got that .22 by now you'd have shot your foot off.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good that sounds much safer. I figured if you got that .22 by now you'd have shot your foot off.


I’ve got a.22 rifle that would get my foot…


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes he’s not the El jefe I know lol


El jefe has moved to Mexico. If you mean the jaguar...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but I lost her mask in AMI in the gulf. Therefore I had to spend over $200 for new mask


Nice, what snorkel mask did you get her?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, what snorkel mask did you get her?


I have no idea. Silicone wrap around. I think blue in a hard case. She got a snorkel too. And I broke my manatee


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, what snorkel mask did you get her?


She picked it out


----------



## RBGene (Aug 10, 2022)

Candy Apple Haze nugs.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 5178817
> Candy Apple Haze nugs.


Nice job, we usually put our plant pics here:





The Daily Nugg,


Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to...



rollitup.org




hth


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2022)

Mornin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

Morning 






Just can't wake up this morning. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

Good chill, meeps and meepettes.  
How you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking that you might like the temperature


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking that you might like the temperature View attachment 5178993


That's almost exactly the same as here. Definitely getting better.....47° tonight


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 11, 2022)

Cool day today, feels like of only 100°. That's down 7°.


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)

Pink Kush


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife how's that tent coming along?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rsawr said:


> Good chill, meeps and meepettes.
> How you?


Doing good.. got to go out and shake dew off my plants in a minute... trying to slow or prevent some weird crap thats happening to a couple of them..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Doing good.. got to go out and shake dew off my plants in a minute... trying to slow of prevent some weird crap that happening to a couple of them..


Uh oh, that doesn't sound good. Is it PM?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uh oh, that doesn't sound good. Is it PM?


No.. not real sure what it is as of yet.. i got some ideas now but i can't lock it in on any of them yet.. my symptoms dont quite fit the bill on them totally..
DCcan suggested it might be beet curly top virus..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Cool day today, feels like of only 100°. That's down 7°.


You must live close  It was 107 here yesterday when I got home, oof.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Jeffislovinlife how's that tent coming along?


LOL I'm still wondering if he's off his own bed from having to rest after being hospitalized. Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 5178817
> Candy Apple Haze nugs.


Gorgeous


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

Yesterday it was 87 which seems nice but the dewpoint was high and the house is now completely sealed by the painters so no ac at all. Complete inactivity is required.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Jeffislovinlife how's that tent coming along?


I was gonna ask if we've seen a pic of it running yet. 

Good morning.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

Perry time.
Good morning beautiful…


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna ask if we've seen a pic of it running yet.
> 
> Good morning.


Jeff knows how to tease the reveal.

Good morning


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Kush Cue had me thinking something to do with growing.


I thought it was something for smoking at first too, but them remembered him talking of shooting pool. That does look like a beauty!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Jeff knows how to tease the reveal.
> 
> Good morning


I figured give him some time to recover before asking. I'm dying to see the exhaust system hooked up.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was something for smoking at first too, but them remembered him talking of shooting pool. That does look like a beauty!!


Enough ingenuity, and a dremel and it could probably be both...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was something for smoking at first too, but them remembered him talking of shooting pool. That does look like a beauty!!


Definitely a pool cue, not the one I'd choose to fight with but certainly a pool cue.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Jeffislovinlife how's that tent coming along?


Slowly but surely still have some medical issues dealing with right now after a couple days of heaving my guts out my tummy is kind of sore my back ouch is all I got to say about that lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Slowly but surely still have some medical issues dealing with right now after a couple days of heaving my guts out my tummy is kind of sore my back ouch is all I got to say about that lol


I will come tend your plants for free coffee. A lot of coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Slowly but surely still have some medical issues dealing with right now after a couple days of heaving my guts out my tummy is kind of sore my back ouch is all I got to say about that lol


Take your time Jeff.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

What a day yesterday was. I woke up at 5 am with a splitting headache, and stomach ache. I couldn't even keep water down all day. Didn;t even attempt morning coffee. Finally about 7 pm I forced myself to smoke, and got the munchies a little bit. Ordered take out lasagna, ate about 1/4 of it, and promptly threw that up.

I was actually considering going to the hospital...Probably the worst headache of my life...I was thinking aneurism!!

Oh I forgot the best part....I wandered into the kitchen about 8pm, and what do I see....A snake, in my kitchen, hiding behind the trash can. I left for about 30 seconds to get something to scoop it up with, and when I came back, it was gone. It could have gone under the refridge, or the stove, but we couldn't find it anywhere. Then Kevin went in to do the dishes about 9pm and I hear a scream....snake located! That was number 3, and the first ever upstairs! 

I am ready to move!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought it was something for smoking at first too, but them remembered him talking of shooting pool. That does look like a beauty!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yesterday it was 87 which seems nice but the dewpoint was high and the house is now completely sealed by the painters so no ac at all. Complete inactivity is required.


Stop fighting it; bathtub, fan, pot, just sayin.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What a day yesterday was. I woke up at 5 am with a splitting headache, and stomach ache. I couldn't even keep water down all day. Didn;t even attempt morning coffee. Finally about 7 pm I forced myself to smoke, and got the munchies a little bit. Ordered take out lasagna, ate about 1/4 of it, and promptly threw that up.
> 
> I was actually considering going to the hospital...Probably the worst headache of my life...I was thinking aneurism!!
> 
> ...


Do eet!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

@raratt do you have cool air in the house again?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What a day yesterday was. I woke up at 5 am with a splitting headache, and stomach ache. I couldn't even keep water down all day. Didn;t even attempt morning coffee. Finally about 7 pm I forced myself to smoke, and got the munchies a little bit. Ordered take out lasagna, ate about 1/4 of it, and promptly threw that up.
> 
> I was actually considering going to the hospital...Probably the worst headache of my life...I was thinking aneurism!!
> 
> ...


Take your bp man. My thunderclap headaches were a sign of extremely high bp. Just developed it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Stop fighting it; bathtub, fan, pot, just sayin.


Stand outside in your undies under the hose…it’s what we do 


















haha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I will come tend your plants for free coffee. A lot of coffee.


Dog got your soul?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Stand outside in your undies under the hose…it’s what we do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd turn on my central air before I'd do that. I kind of like my neighbors.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do eet!


Makes me wonder how many snakes are living in my fireplace....I'm guessing dozens!!



Paul Drake said:


> Take your bp man. My thunderclap headaches were a sign of extremely high bp. Just developed it.


No way to check it, but I don't think that was it....My BP is always pretty good. I didn't have a high temp, and took a Covid test...negative. I also hadn't eaten a lot of sugar, so that was kind of scaring me. Usually too much sugar gives me migraines, but no idea on this one. 

Room mate also had a stomach ache, so maybe something related to what we ate.

Feeling pretty much OK today. I slept great last night, just finished coffee, and just a very slight headache. 

Today is snake duty....Need to take down a piece of drywall in the basement and inspect that hole I caulked last year, where the gas line I ran goes into the fireplace from the basement.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Dog got your soul?


Nope, I just love plants. And I only get to have 5, so if I can steal Jeff's, but keep them at his house, I get more! 
I never had a soul to begin with, she was barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured give him some time to recover before asking. I'm dying to see the exhaust system hooked up.


Me too. My 16 year old vortex fans are bulky and loud.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, I just love plants. And I only get to have 5, so if I can steal Jeff's, but keep them at his house, I get more!
> I never had a soul to begin with, she was barking up the wrong tree.


I always wanted a Doberman when I was a young teen living at home, but my parents wouldn't hear of it. 


That and I wanted some pigs...we lived in the country. That got shot down too...Probably with good reason.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Stop fighting it; bathtub, fan, pot, just sayin.


Every time I go out one of the painters goes esscuse me sir, then pantomimes some tool or action they require from me. More Stockholm Syndrome lol. They have a microwave to heat their lunch: it's arroz con Pollo every day and it smells pretty good.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I always wanted a Doberman when I was a young teen living at home, but my parents wouldn't hear of it.
> 
> 
> That and I wanted some pigs...we lived in the country. That got shot down too...Probably with good reason.


The pet pigs I've met were all very sweet. But damn do they get huge...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd turn on my central air before I'd do that. I kind of like my neighbors.


Then you go in the house while you’re wet. Brrr 

No one can see me silly, and they wouldn’t care anyway. It’s the post beach routine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The pet pigs I've met were all very sweet. But damn do they get huge...


And then, pet no more.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then, pet no more.
> 
> View attachment 5179047


Noooo, Mr Pibbs! :[


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then, pet no more.
> 
> View attachment 5179047


I'd eat that


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The pet pigs I've met were all very sweet. But damn do they get huge...


I wanted regular farm pigs, but my parents thought the would stink too much.

We lived next to a huge dairy farm that stunk anyways!! But they were right....Because I was out of there first chance anyways!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Me too. My 16 year old vortex fans are bulky and loud.


Part of my shknrmn collection


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)

Lot of drag in that run. No way to shorten and eliminate some elbows?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

I was thinking the same.
Or possibly upping the hose size, I bet you're losing upwards of 30% flow with that 180.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd turn on my central air before I'd do that. I kind of like my neighbors.


I don't know my neighbors so that is not out of the question.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Part of my shknrmn collection
> 
> View attachment 5179053


That's pretty fancy. Looks like it was designed for growing. Old school vortex centrifugal fans are a different beast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> I don't know my neighbors so that is not out of the question.


I had a brain flash of @Indacouch2.0 doing the helicopter from his roof.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Baby snake #4 caught! 

At least now I confirmed where they are coming from for sure. I left the outside access door to the fireplace open, thinking they would head for the light if in there. Sure enough, caught one over night. They are probably searching for water it's been so dry. A baby snake can only live for about a week without food or water.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

She left. I’m torn. I kept Angel home for company. The cats are users.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

Morning...how's everyone doing....your not gonna believe it we got rain last night, and boy did i pull up a chair and enjoy it with a cold one and a smoke. We're expecting more this afternoon, so we'll see.......

alright just made a fresh pot....

now to get some breakfast in me, do a couple of quotes...and deal with people......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a brain flash of @Indacouch2.0 doing the helicopter from his roof.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

I hope someone delivers. I wonder if Instacart will bring me Chinese food?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That’s one of those bent cucumbers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

solakani said:


> Lot of drag in that run. No way to shorten and eliminate some elbows?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was thinking the same.
> Or possibly upping the hose size, I bet you're losing upwards of 30% flow with that 180.


Lol there's another 180 degree turn above too lol. It works for me.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @raratt do you have cool air in the house again?


Yeah, thanks for asking. Took them about 5 hours to get it installed. AC guy checked the air output temp, it was running 58 with 78 degree air going in. It's a much quieter unit also. I'm still trying to figure out the SEER on it, the condenser had a 14 SEER tag on it, however I was told that because of the evaporator being a larger unit it bumps it up to 16...? Found an AC forum and there are smart AC people on there, I'll put the part numbers of everything on there and see what they say. We are still having cool evenings so I don't close the house up until about 10.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's pretty fancy. Looks like it was designed for growing. Old school vortex centrifugal fans are a different beast.View attachment 5179056



My first 4" fan looked similar to that. 





__





Loading…






www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s one of those bent cucumbers.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Yeah but they have commercials for bent dick syndrome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but they have commercials for bent dick syndrome.


No way! I need cable again.


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2022)

Had to use a crutch to walk for awhile yesterday. Must have sat wrong or something because my spine moved enough to start pinching a nerve. It is better this morning, but I need to be careful with it for awhile.
Got a replacement router for my internet, part of the password is baked, rather funny.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but they have commercials for bent dick syndrome.


And I gotta ask what's so special about Larry Kings prostate that it gets it's own tv show?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2022)

Plumber just left,
Drains unplugged


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)

Cucumber spears with 100mg CBD dip


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

Cincinnati? FBI? Really?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cincinnati? FBI? Really?



Isn't America great again??


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cincinnati? FBI? Really?


Oh my I thought you were talking bout that shitty football team. Actually did ok last year i think


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Keep your privates away from the meat slicer....Yeah that's probably good all around advice!! Came across this in my snake charming search!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

and we have number 5...I was cleaning up the grow room, moving stuff around so I can open up the ceiling, and surprise...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> and we have number 5...I was cleaning up the grow room, moving stuff around so I can open up the ceiling, and surprise...
> 
> View attachment 5179194


I wonder if you're going to find anything like a crack or a opening when you dig the foundation up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

Damn Dude.....wtheck?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

Maybe the eggs hatched inside.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe the eggs hatched inside.


So there could be dozens lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wonder if you're going to find anything like a crack or a opening when you dig the foundation up.


The contractor who gave me the quote was totally baffled too, as to how they are getting in. No cracks in the foundation...It's poured concrete and was all unfinished til a few years ago. All nice and tight. We don;t know if the fireplace footer goes down as deep as the house footer though, or there are a few small gaps here and there of loose mortar. They must be getting in and out, or water seeps in there somehow. The fireplace basically has a crawl space under it, that is not accessible except through a 6" x 6" door.

I am having 2nd thoughts on digging!! Such a huge job!! 



shnkrmn said:


> So there could be dozens lol


Oh that is not an lol. The only thing that could be worse is bats, or I guess poisonous snakes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The contractor who gave me the quote was totally baffled too, as to how they are getting in. No cracks in the foundation...It's poured concrete and was all unfinished til a few years ago. All nice and tight. We don;t know if the fireplace footer goes down as deep as the house footer though, or there are a few small gaps here and there of loose mortar. They must be getting in and out, or water seeps in there somehow. The fireplace basically has a crawl space under it, that is not accessible except through a 6" x 6" door.
> 
> I am having 2nd thoughts on digging!! Such a huge job!!
> 
> ...


Any drains in the basement floor?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any drains in the basement floor?


only one and I have a plug in it. I've been here nearly 20 years and never had this problem until I drilled a hole up through the fireplace to run the gas line for my gas insert. So I'm guessing that's how the babies are getting in. But the bigger question is how the f*** do I get the mom out of there. Last year I tried using snake repellent and it did nothing except stink the house up


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

I was reading snakes don't protect their babies at all. Once they're born they are on their own. The mother will protect the eggs, but not the newborns. But the little s**** are pretty fast


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> only one and I have a plug in it. I've been here nearly 20 years and never had this problem until I drilled a hole up through the fireplace to run the gas line for my gas insert. So I'm guessing that's how the babies are getting in. But the bigger question is how the f*** do I get the mom out of there. Last year I tried using snake repellent and it did nothing except stink the house up


You could get yourself a couple of mongoose (mongeese?), but we know how that worked out for Hawaii.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You could get yourself a couple of mongoose (mongeese?), but we know how that worked out for Hawaii.


I googled earlier where to buy a mongoose, LOL. I had one idea and that was putting a wize camera on a stick and sticking it in there to have a look around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I googled earlier where to buy a mongoose, LOL. I had one idea and that was putting a wize camera on a stick and sticking it in there to have a look around.


you could....make sure you have a light with it.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I googled earlier where to buy a mongoose, LOL. I had one idea and that was putting a *wize camera on a stick and sticking it in there* to have a look around.


~ Clears throat uncomfortably ~

In . . . where?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

Send a cat in.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2022)

Industrial endoscope time.
Probably dig out all the dirt near the fireplace, put in gravel.
They are probably following a mole or chipmunk tunnel to get in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2022)

If you haven't already look up your milk snake baby environment hatching areas match that somewhere in your house I'm going to say somewhere in that crawl space that you can't get access to would be a perfect place for a snake to lay eggs undisturbed reasonably safe cool and protected yeah do you have any fire extinguishers that you can spray off in there like a bomb?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any drains in the basement floor?


The toilet?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any drains in the basement floor?


He's got them covered


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

It was a mold infestation juuuuuust starting. The smell wasn't too bad after the fog spray. I think I am just gonna hope that 6 weeks and a bucket washing will be enough to get anything that did settle into the tents off the buds. The hallway smells worse than the grow room, the hepa filters must be working. Glad I caught it before it took over the whole wall. Blech. 

Can I trade for the snakes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

We used to have a cat that would catch and kill rattlesnakes. I say get a cat, or try to get a outdoor cat to start to hang around


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We used to have a cat that would catch and kill rattlesnakes. I say get a cat, or try to get a outdoor cat to start to hang around


Some cats just sleep


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It was a mold infestation juuuuuust starting. The smell wasn't too bad after the fog spray. I think I am just gonna hope that 6 weeks and a bucket washing will be enough to get anything that did settle into the tents off the buds. The hallway smells worse than the grow room, the hepa filters must be working. Glad I caught it before it took over the whole wall. Blech.
> 
> Can I trade for the snakes?


When my basement crap started happening. I found this product. I haven't used it, but it might be worth a look.








AfterShock Mold Remediation - EPA Registered Fungicidal Coating (Five Gallon): 8390


AfterShock 8390 5 Gallon fungicidal coating is EPA-registered and designed to kill tough residual mold and mildew while inhibiting future growth. 100% acrylic.




www.firstplacesupply.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Some cats just sleep
> View attachment 5179249


Sometimes those are the best killers


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When my basement crap started happening. I found this product. I haven't used it, but it might be worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I googled earlier where to buy a mongoose, LOL. I had one idea and that was putting a wize camera on a stick and sticking it in there to have a look around.


Ok at this point I'd seal it so there's no way out for the motherfuckers.


----------



## Carnitastaco (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 11, 2022)

Went with the ex-oldladybabymomma for blood test and our mutual spawns bday. Also blood test, Home Depot, Wendy's, and Dunks. Also, Auto Zone. She had Kush Mint she grew we was like...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok at this point I'd seal it so there's no way out for the motherfuckers.
> 
> View attachment 5179259


They'll only find their way up and in.......I vote burn it!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Went with the ex-oldladybabymomma for blood test and our mutual spawns bday. Also blood test, Home Depot, Wendy's, and Dunks. Also, Auto Zone. She had Kush Mint she grew we was like...
> View attachment 5179261


That's a lot to unpack there! Congrats! HBD!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

LOL probably haven't had any mice in awhile


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Industrial endoscope time.
> Probably dig out all the dirt near the fireplace, put in gravel.
> They are probably following a mole or chipmunk tunnel to get in.


Thats a good idea, and I have an endoscope I bought last year trying to diagnose a septic issue.

There is actually blacktop right up to the fireplace, but it has a pretty big gap now, and I found a snake skin right there this spring. I will fill the gaps with driveway crack filler.






That little door is the ONLY access into the crawl space, and it is built from cinder block with the brick facing...so snake paradise!! 

I think it was an add on and I'm guessing the fireplace foundation doesn't go down as deep as the basement foundation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thats a good idea, and I have an endoscope I bought last year trying to diagnose a septic issue.
> 
> There is actually blacktop right up to the fireplace, but it has a pretty big gap now, and I found a snake skin right there this spring. I will fill the gaps with driveway crack filler.
> View attachment 5179316
> ...


Dirt bottom on that crawl space?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If you haven't already look up your milk snake baby environment hatching areas match that somewhere in your house I'm going to say somewhere in that crawl space that you can't get access to would be a perfect place for a snake to lay eggs undisturbed reasonably safe cool and protected yeah do you have any fire extinguishers that you can spray off in there like a bomb?


I put snake deterrent in there last year, that smelled like strong mothballs, and left that door open hoping they would leave, but no. I thought about spraying something in there...bleach maybe.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dirt bottom on that crawl space?


yes, dirt about at the same level as the driveway...so only about 2'...of course the foundation has to go down at least below the frost line, but there could be a gap between the house foundation and fireplace foundation I suppose. Snakes are like mice...They can get through a tiny gap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> yes, dirt about at the same level as the driveway...so only about 2'...of course the foundation has to go down at least below the frost line, but there could be a gap between the house foundation and fireplace foundation I suppose. Snakes are like mice...They can get through a tiny gap.


Yeah, might be a place for them to get in, in between those different pours


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I put snake deterrent in there last year, that smelled like strong mothballs, and left that door open hoping they would leave, but no. I thought about spraying something in there...bleach maybe.


Them concrete stairs there are good candidate for a snake bed too


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

Soak that hole with bleach. Smells good and kills about everything. Are they dangerous snakes?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It was a mold infestation juuuuuust starting. The smell wasn't too bad after the fog spray. I think I am just gonna hope that 6 weeks and a bucket washing will be enough to get anything that did settle into the tents off the buds. The hallway smells worse than the grow room, the hepa filters must be working. Glad I caught it before it took over the whole wall. Blech.
> 
> Can I trade for the snakes?


Did you move? I got my chair from insurance. $31k, my part $800. 
Of course I’ve torn it and the walls all to hell!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I put snake deterrent in there last year, that smelled like strong mothballs, and left that door open hoping they would leave, but no. I thought about spraying something in there...bleach maybe.


Stronger isn't always best do you have a snake called a bullsnake if so get one and let it go under the house they eat snakes and when the food is gone the bullsnake will move on


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2022)

Young Black Snake is your friend


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 11, 2022)

Well tried to make a good link about it, but, get high, look at the sky. Might have to peek thru the clouds but, might be awesome night fir naked stargazing.
It's a thing.




https://www.accuweather.com/en/space-news/perseid-meteor-shower-peaks-with-2022s-last-supermoon/1227502


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Soak that hole with bleach. Smells good and kills about everything. Are they dangerous snakes?


Luckily no, they are milk snakes, supposedly one of the most docile snakes there are. I just don't like any snakes.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 11, 2022)

How to Watch the Perseid Meteor Shower Peak, if the Moon Isn’t in the Way


Fireballs may light up the sky for those willing to stay up late and take in the show.




www.nytimes.com





Best time 2-4am 15 to 20 meteors an hour


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yeah but they have commercials for bent dick syndrome.


Damn,, i have a syndrome.. kind of..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5179158


Im trying to pull the pic open so i can see.... damm it...


----------



## DCcan (Aug 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im trying to pull the pic open so i can see.... damm it...


So, checking to see if it's still stays bent?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Friday.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning, should be on the stroll momentarily but lazily finishing my coffee. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Happy Friday.


Good morning


curious2garden said:


> Good morning, should be on the stroll momentarily but lazily finishing my coffee. Hope everyone is good.


Good morning..


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, should be on the stroll momentarily but lazily finishing my coffee. Hope everyone is good.


She can come home anytime now. Biggest crybaby dog smh had me up all night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2022)

Morning 






Hope it's a great one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

RAIN ALL DAY!

good morning all


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

She left her iPad and I added Spotify


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

$5 says anne heche was a drunken suicide.
She was weirded out when she was with Ellen.
Was she the one hiding among the trash cans? Or was that Margot kidder?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> $5 says anne heche was a drunken suicide.
> She was weirded out when she was with Ellen.
> Was she the one hiding among the trash cans? Or was that Margot kidder?


Cocaine and fentanyl.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cocaine and fentanyl.


Pretty sure they said she was drunk. Must be to hit two houses in a Mini Cooper.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty sure they said she was drunk. Must be to hit two houses in a Mini Cooper.


Wonder what else was in that last bump.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pretty sure they said she was drunk. Must be to hit two houses in a Mini Cooper.











Anne Heche: No Alcohol, But Reportedly Used Cocaine Before Crash


Police have been investigating the circumstances behind the fiery crash that happened last Friday.



www.advocate.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anne Heche: No Alcohol, But Reportedly Used Cocaine Before Crash
> 
> 
> Police have been investigating the circumstances behind the fiery crash that happened last Friday.
> ...


They’ve been saying here she was drunk, ooops. Oh who cares. Another celebrity down.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wonder what else was in that last bump.


Right @raratt ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ve been saying here she was drunk, ooops. Oh who cares. Another celebrity down.


I love celebrity gossip


----------



## solakani (Aug 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5179502


I was shopping at HomeDepot, saw this and thought that you might like it. It is a 12 foot skeleton. Skull has LED lights. Would make a great gag gift to setup peeking into someone's bedroom window.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

Looks like a beautiful weekend here. Cooling off at night again. Summer is slipping away!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a beautiful weekend here. Cooling off at night again. Summer is slipping away!


I'm kind of looking forward to sleeping in and walking during the daylight.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2022)

65* and first time windows are open for a couple hours. Been damn hot for too damn long.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm kind of looking forward to sleeping in and walking during the daylight.


I wanna ride!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2022)

It’s heavily wooded here so we have shade to walk in until 9 right now. Incredible moon set this morning.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Right @raratt ?


I'm not here yet, just starting my first cup of Joe.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 65* and first time windows are open for a couple hours. Been damn hot for too damn long.


62 here, same same.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna ride!
> 
> View attachment 5179557


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

There are a deer couple hanging out at the pond. He’s got quite a rack. I’m glad they’re safe back there.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love celebrity gossip


What’s up with Judd not sharing? At least she should share with Wy because that’s where a lot of it came from.
I can feel those three had relationship problems.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It’s heavily wooded here so we have shade to walk in until 9 right now. Incredible moon set this morning.


It was beautiful!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna ride!
> 
> View attachment 5179557


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s up with Judd not sharing? At least she should share with Wy because that’s where a lot of it came from.
> I can feel those three had relationship problems.


She had a husband of 30 some years. When I die my husband inherits. When he dies it divvies between all of our children and vice versa.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

Snake pit inspection later today...I totally forgot I had this! I bought one last year for my septic line that was broken, and it didn't work very well for that. I left a less than stellar review and returned it.

About 4-6 months later the company contacted me, said they had redesigned it, and offered me a free one.....So this baby is brand new, and currently charging.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm glad I made dough yesterday. It's only 60 degrees outside so even without ac I can run my oven for awhile. Ripe tomatoes and bacon just asking for it lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

Found this under a radiator where my tent was lol. And it's just the weight I like to squish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2022)

Drove an hour, moved 300#s of stainless steel, drove back, moved 300#s of stainless steel. 65° 50% rh....weed whacked, mowed some of the lawn. Water/smoke break then back at it


----------



## DCcan (Aug 12, 2022)

Dropped off a vehicle to get inspected. They said it would be 3 hrs.
I walked around town, got pizza and a beer, got stoned in the garden.
Time for ice cream


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm glad I made dough yesterday. It's only 60 degrees outside so even without ac I can run my oven for awhile. Ripe tomatoes and bacon just asking for it lol.View attachment 5179735


I finally have ripe tomatoes too, and BLT's are definitely on the menu this weekend. Had a great salad last night. And fresh local sweet corn last night too!

Post some pics of your finished product please!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I finally have ripe tomatoes too, and BLT's are definitely on the menu this weekend. Had a great salad last night. And fresh local sweet corn last night too!
> 
> Post some pics of your finished product please!!


First loaf. Second one comes out in 15 minutes


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> First loaf. Second one comes out in 15 minutesView attachment 5179798


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5179802


You married?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You married?


Maybe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2022)

Ontario Premier Doug Ford Says He "Swallowed A Bee" During A Live News Conference #shorts


All it took was a little insect to derail a live news conference delivered by Ontario Premier Doug Ford. The premier was speaking to reporters in Dundalk, On...




youtube.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe


She’s lucky!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She’s lucky!


She puts up with a lot!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 12, 2022)

Ok it's Friday. The day I forget to put the trash out, sleep till 2, get high the second I wake up, and blow off all important calls.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 12, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok it's Friday. The day I forget to put the trash out, sleep till 2, get high the second I wake up, and blow off all important calls.View attachment 5179808


I think I was supposed to meet someone like you at 730 this morning. 
He was still at home, said he would be there in 5 minutes, on his way, so I said "ok, I'll wait!" and then I left immediately.
He called* 25 minutes* later wondered when I was going to get there...now he just goes to voice mail.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I was supposed to meet someone like you at 730 this morning.
> He was still at home, said he would be there in 5 minutes, on his way, so I said "ok, I'll wait!" and then I left immediately.
> He called* 25 minutes* later wondered when I was going to get there...now he just goes to voice mail.


Remember the days before cell phones when we would have to wait, and wait, and wait some more? Early in my real estate career, before cell phones, I did rentals, and 50% of people who made appt's never showed. I would wait 30 minutes, then leave. It got so bad I told people this, and said they needed to call me 30 minutes prior to the appt. to confirm or I wouldn't be there. It helped, but I still had occasional no shows.

Then on the other end of the spectrum, people that made appt.'s to see homes to *buy* rarely were no shows....Maybe 1% of the time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I was supposed to meet someone like you at 730 this morning.
> He was still at home, said he would be there in 5 minutes, on his way, so I said "ok, I'll wait!" and then I left immediately.
> He called* 25 minutes* later wondered when I was going to get there...now he just goes to voice mail.


Yeah, I don't have the patience for that also.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I don't have the patience for that also.


Years ago, we used to call his mom when he was late, she would open the basement door and yell at him.
We had it on speakerphone, so it was entertaining at least.
Now, I have timed jobs and GPs and AI programs watching billing, and his mother has passed.
I don't have time to put up with his crap, be his mother, call ahead and wake him up.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

Got some goodies and hopefully tomorrow I will be filling lots of cracks, gaps, ands hiding spots


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Got some goodies and hopefully tomorrow I will be filling lots of cracks, gaps, ands hiding spots
> 
> View attachment 5179991


How'd it go with snake cam?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How'd it go with snake cam?


I didn't play with it long but found a couple spots that need sealing up on the inside, that I can get too, and lots of gaps outside. Like you said the concrete stairs next to the fireplace are also a hiding spot and I see some pretty good gaps under that. 

I would like to set up a camera once I get everything sealed up, and put a big dose of mothballs in there and see if any leave.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I didn't play with it long but found a couple spots that need sealing up on the inside, that I can get too, and lots of gaps outside. Like you said the concrete stairs next to the fireplace are also a hiding spot and I see some pretty good gaps under that.
> 
> I would like to set up a camera once I get everything sealed up, and put a big dose of mothballs in there and see if any leave.


I'm thinking that you have a young lady that has found a nice spot and has return find the egg shells and seal it off and you should be golden


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 12, 2022)

Shit I would’ve called a professional by now. I went to school with Bill Booth. The Everglades terminator.









Bill Booth - Swamp People: Serpent Invasion Cast | HISTORY Channel


Bill Booth stars in The HISTORY Channel's series Swamp People: Serpent Invasion. Find out more about Bill Booth and the rest of the cast on The HISTORY Channel.




www.history.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit I would’ve called a professional by now. I went to school with Bill Booth. The Everglades terminator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just seal it up and toss their asses outside as I found them since they aren't venomous. Venomous peeps get the shovel or whatever handy, heavy thing I have close


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2022)

Let there be fire


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit I would’ve called a professional by now. I went to school with Bill Booth. The Everglades terminator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with that is they are going to want to see the basement below where the fireplace is, where I suspect entry, and that is my flower room!!!

Although less of an issue now, as we are legal. I'm actually legal currently, so yes, a professional will be the next step. 

Thing is, their eggs hatch mid to late August, once a year, so I won't really know til this time next year if my efforts work.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd just seal it up and toss their asses outside as I found them since they aren't venomous. Venomous peeps get the shovel or whatever handy, heavy thing I have close


Figuring out how they are getting in and out is the tricky part, and how the babies are getting in the house...eeks!! AND the thought that a mama snake possibly came in my house, and laid eggs someplace is creepy!! 2 years in a row!

They are loving it I'm sure. I run a gas fireplace all winter so that brick stays warm, and then right below is my flower room, a tropical paradise, that they apparently have access too. Maybe I need a camera in there....Now that it's legal, why not!!!! I'm doing it! I think a Wyze would pick up snake movement.

This is one more reason for me to go back into growing in a tent! 

I'm soooo high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 12, 2022)

What's up fam! In Berkeley at a show. Last minute 



Don't know the douche mallard face

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> What's up fam! In Berkeley at a show. Last minute
> 
> View attachment 5180080
> 
> ...


That must be the face you make when you’re part of the Rebelution.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> What's up fam! In Berkeley at a show. Last minute
> 
> View attachment 5180080
> 
> ...


Looks like a very cool venue I'm digging the Roman style in the back of the stage


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Got some goodies and hopefully tomorrow I will be filling lots of cracks, gaps, ands hiding spots
> 
> View attachment 5179991


There must be something else you need from the hardware store. Just one trip?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 13, 2022)

Goood morning!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Goood morning!


Coffee to you


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Figuring out how they are getting in and out is the tricky part, and how the babies are getting in the house...eeks!! AND the thought that a mama snake possibly came in my house, and laid eggs someplace is creepy!! 2 years in a row!
> 
> They are loving it I'm sure. I run a gas fireplace all winter so that brick stays warm, and then right below is my flower room, a tropical paradise, that they apparently have access too. Maybe I need a camera in there....Now that it's legal, why not!!!! I'm doing it! I think a Wyze would pick up snake movement.
> 
> ...


I love my Wyze cam.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2022)

Fat Bottom with Black Silk
40 year old cup


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

Wyze cam v3 with RTSP firmware enabled for local streaming.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

Watch the squid game last night. Saw red light, green light episode. Not bad.

Anyone have an Apple TV?


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

Dalgona candy sold here


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Good beep, chill meeps.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Watch the squid game last night. Saw red light, green light episode. Not bad.
> 
> Anyone have an Apple TV?


I only watched the first two. I could see where it was going and and jumped off. It's very slick visually, but that much violence is not for me and I watch a lot of Korean series and cruelty and class struggle are constant themes even in lighthearted stuff. Extraordinary Attorney Woo is more my speed. She's just like Perry but autistic. You should check her out.








Extraordinary Attorney Woo (TV Series 2022) - IMDb


Extraordinary Attorney Woo: With Park Eun-bin, Kang Tae-oh, Kang Ki-young, Jeon Bae-soo. About an autistic 27-year-old lawyer. Due to her high IQ of 164, impressive memory, and creative thought process, the brilliant Woo Young Woo graduated at the top of her class from a prestigious law school.




m.imdb.com






Good morning! Painters are here on the home stretch I hope. IhopeIhopeIhope!


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> Dalgona candy sold here


Is that candy from that shop in the potter movies? Cause I’m starting to dig edibles. I’ve got a sativa milk chocolate bar and I am alone for the day. 
Starting out with Pai Gow wax. Yum then breakfast for Angel and I.


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that candy from that shop in the potter movies? Cause I’m starting to dig edibles. I’ve got a sativa milk chocolate bar and I am alone for the day.
> Starting out with Pai Gow wax. Yum then breakfast for Angel and I.


Spoiler alert


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I only watched the first two. I could see where it was going and and jumped off. It's very slick visually, but that much violence is not for me and I watch a lot of Korean series and cruelty and class struggle are constant themes even in lighthearted stuff. Extraordinary Attorney Woo is more my speed. She's just like Perry but autistic. You should check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I love you


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2022)

Morning 






Perfect day here. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5180177


Damn is it made with flour? Sad clown.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won the internet today!


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn is it made with flour? Sad clown.



1 tbsp sugar
1/8 tsp cooking soda
oil (for greasing)
5 tbsp sugar
3/4 tsp cooking soda


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> Spoiler alert


She’s had bfast number one and has gone back to sleep.
If she hears food prep she’s in the kitchen in a flash.
She can’t help but be food motivated, at least she’s motivated by something.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> 1 tbsp sugar
> 1/8 tsp cooking soda
> oil (for greasing)
> 5 tbsp sugar
> 3/4 tsp cooking soda


I honestly love you


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

Greybeard BMOG Banana Milkshake OG


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> Greybeard BMOG Banana Milkshake OG
> View attachment 5180184


Damn I thought it was gonna be a banana milkshake


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

Brrrr, it was 59f when I woke up, at 9 am. Glad I closed most of the windows last night!!

But it's sunny and gonna be a beautiful day!! 



Offmymeds said:


> There must be something else you need from the hardware store. Just one trip?


I do need some mothballs now that you mention it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I do need some mothballs now that you mention it.


Be careful when you spread their little legs to harvest them.


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn I thought it was gonna be a banana milkshake


Chocolate, banana, dairy ice cream. Once you go Bl***


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> 1 tbsp sugar
> 1/8 tsp cooking soda
> oil (for greasing)
> 5 tbsp sugar
> 3/4 tsp cooking soda


Why two entries for 'cooking' soda?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Be careful when you spread their little legs to harvest them.


I was gonna say, I bet you didn't even know moths had balls!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Brrrr, it was 59f when I woke up, at 9 am. Glad I closed most of the windows last night!!
> 
> But it's sunny and gonna be a beautiful day!!
> 
> ...


Here I am, so happy to finally open the windows again lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Why two entries for 'cooking' soda?


and sugar...

Substitute cocaine for the sugar and you have the recipe for freebase/crack.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Why two entries for 'cooking' soda?


Looks like small batch and large batch. It's pretty much melted sugar. The soda probably is just a bulking agent.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> and sugar...
> 
> Substitute cocaine for the sugar and you have the recipe for freebase/crack.


Ah memories lol


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Why two entries for 'cooking' soda?


I have not made dalgona candy because of sugar content and it is available at the store. It is like a honeycomb toffee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Ah mammories lol


Fixed it for the better


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)

63 glorious degrees this morning, we are in for some August warmth again though.



At least my AC is good to go.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fixed it for the better


I am a big breast supporter, actually I support them all...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> 63 glorious degrees this morning, we are in for some August warmth again though.
> 
> View attachment 5180227
> 
> At least my AC is good to go.


I'm at 64° right now also. It's perfect


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I am a big breast supporter, actually I support them all...


I remember learning as a young boy........once you've seen one set, you'll want to see them all 

Actual pic of younger me


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm at 64° right now also. It's perfect


All my windows are still taped shut. And no ac. But it's 62 here and maybe they will release us today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2022)

I sent a picture of angel to WB mom and she goes ahhhh go kiss her…
I’m keeping her iPad.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks like small batch and large batch. It's pretty much melted sugar. The soda probably is just a bulking agent.


Baking soda added to sugar at the hard crack stage gives that delightful light texture and snap.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Baking soda added to sugar at the hard crack stage gives that delightful light texture and snap.


I knew I shouldn't make shit up lol. I've never been a confectioner!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

Brunchtime!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Brunchtime!View attachment 5180243


Trade you some peanut brittle for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

You beat me to it


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Brunchtime!View attachment 5180243


mmm everything from scratch. if you have extra, make mine toasted please


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> mmm everything from scratch. if you have extra, make mine toasted please


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You beat me to it View attachment 5180258


Wtf is a jolly rancher crunch, jeff? Gimme one O;


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5180265


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Trade you some peanut brittle for that


I prefer cookies!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I prefer cookies!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You beat me to it View attachment 5180258


Crown nightmare right there


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Brunchtime!View attachment 5180243


Damn, that looks so good!!

I was just daydreaming, envisioning a BLT burrito, but IDK if I want to mess with perfection!!





Snake duty is coming along!! It's hot in the sun! Lemonade / vaporizer break 

Noticed the ebike has a rear flat tire  And the tire itself has cords showing...I was going to replace them last winter, but will now, lol!! Another project!!


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

RIP Anne


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

solakani said:


> RIP Anne


Cocaine and Fentanyl are a terrible combo. It violates the stay down principle


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

My rage knows no bounds.... GRAAAAAAAAARHGH
:] how you?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My rage knows no bounds.... GRAAAAAAAAARHGH
> :] how you?


I'm great, turns out my endocannabinoid system isn't the issue it's my lazy and shitty decarbing. How are you? You emoted stress?


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Cocaine and Fentanyl are a terrible combo. It violates the stay down principle


Spin doctors are making it a story about saving lives and organ donation


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm great, turns out my endocannabinoid system isn't the issue it's my lazy and shitty decarbing. How are you? You emoted stress?


lost a third elliptical to shitty customer service. I have now spent 1200 bucks on a 400 dollar elliptical that claimed to have full customer service... and have nothing to show for it except a slowly fading cardio fitness score. Shitty decarbing? how so?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> lost a third elliptical to shitty customer service. I have now spent 1200 bucks on a 400 dollar elliptical that claimed to have full customer service... and have nothing to show for it except a slowly fading cardio fitness score. Shitty decarbing? how so?


So sorry about the elliptical that hurts. I was being lazy with my decarb. So I finally used a thermocouple and made sure it was at 250 for a solid 10 minutes (15 to be sure) and the edibles I've made from it are nice.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Yeah, I will get one that works eventually, I just wish I hadn't bothered to spend money on this company ion the first place. I use my ardent every time to decarb, is there a place you popped up your edibles making routine? I usually do an ardent decarb cycle, then 2 oil infusions (coconut oil is my fave cuz cooling it makes it mess free!)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I will get one that works eventually, I just wish I hadn't bothered to spend money on this company ion the first place. I use my ardent every time to decarb, is there a place you popped up your edibles making routine? I usually do an ardent decarb cycle, then 2 oil infusions (coconut oil is my fave cuz cooling it makes it mess free!)


I use my oven to decarb because it's spot on accurate. I then infuse in my, @shnkrmn Collection, Levo II.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I use my oven to decarb because it's spot on accurate. I then infuse in my, @shnkrmn Collection, Levo II.


ahh, that looks like a similar device to what I use, but maybe a tad more indistrial. you like it? I tend to use oil capsules or drops way more than other methods.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

Yum...



Now I am contemplating desert. An ice cream soda sounds good!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yum...
> 
> View attachment 5180449
> 
> Now I am contemplating desert. An ice cream soda sounds good!


ice cream  DOOOO IIIIIIT


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

Ham steak peas rice sounds like food to me time to eat and I didn't even hafta cook lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ham steak peas rice sounds like food to me time to eat and I didn't even hafta cook lol


Found this under my desk. Gonna smoke it. O: that count as food? how did you season your peas? O:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

Salt pepper butter I didn't cook it I didn't season it lol


Rsawr said:


> Found this under my desk. Gonna smoke it. O: that count as food? how did you season your peas? O:
> View attachment 5180467


And yes that works for me


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Salt pepper butter I didn't cook it I didn't season it lol
> 
> And yes that works for me


Well, tell the seasoner that sounds pretty good, maybe a dash of cayenne  be round with a plate in a sec.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

The seasoner can't handle spicy foods even black pepper can be to much he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The seasoner can't handle spicy foods even black pepper can be to much he he he


it's okay, i keep a lil chili** garlic tapatio in my travel bag for those occasions 
you starting to feel up to your old mischief? I saw a fire the other night!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> it's okay, i keep a lil garlic tapatio in my travel bag for those occasions
> you starting to feel up to your old mischief? I saw a fire the other night!


Getting there I still whereout when I try and do anything thank you for asking


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Getting there I still whereout when I try and do anything thank you for asking


glad you're starting to feel better. hopefully your energy comes back over the next few weeks!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Getting there I still whereout when I try and do anything thank you for asking


MORE coffee  Hope you get feeling better!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

Chocolate and coffee


manfredo said:


> MORE coffee  Hope you get feeling better!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The seasoner can't handle spicy foods even black pepper can be to much he he he


I grew up with a mom who was afraid of spices too I think, and so I like things pretty bland too. 

And now you have me thinking about chocolate. I might have to break into the bad of chocolate ships that belongs to my housemate, but he is gone. I ate the last bag. I polished off a contaoiner of chocolate frosting, one spoonful at a time.

It's my weakness  That's D, for dark chocolate


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I grew up with a mom who was afraid of spices too I think, and so I like things pretty bland too.
> 
> And now you have me thinking about chocolate. I might have to break into the bad of chocolate ships that belongs to my housemate, but he is gone. I ate the last bag. I polished off a contaoiner of chocolate frosting, one spoonful at a time.
> 
> It's my weakness  That's D, for dark chocolate


He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

Yuppers I'm done for the night time to go and stare at the ceiling see you all later well hopefully he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 14, 2022)

Beep beep, meeps. Anyone want a dog? Slobber in my slipper... D:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 14, 2022)

Painters are showing up today at 9. Lots of fussy details to do.

Here's before and after on the very faded South side.

Before

After

Good morning! 56 degrees and overcast. Summer is slipping away it seems.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2022)

Chopped 4 12/12 seed [Space Monkey x SleeSkunk(DNA)] x Black Gold(Greenpoint) at 80 days since planting. Trykes 30% amber, 60%cloudy pearl and 10% clear. These are all average size or so, would branch nicely to train. The things stink! Pine, Turpentine, Black Pepper wrapped in heavy volatile Fuel or Chem. Loud! Greasy and sticky.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2022)

79* now going for 99*
Nothing slipping here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2022)

Good morning and happy Sunday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday.View attachment 5180749


A challenger to the manatee tattoo lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

@BudmanTX looks like you are going to get wet down there hopefully you're not in a flash flood area!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2022)

Half awake watching The Muppets take Manhattan. 1984. Liza Minnelli was in it. I’m not a big fan but I love the movie Arthur.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)

Morning





Oh my head hurts lol.....My parents have the kids. So we had a few fun nights. 4 bars on Friday night......then yesterday we hung out at home......with dabs and the bartender had a heavy hand lol


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is the reason why I don’t drink. Or have kids. Feel better


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5180759


Protein carbs and caffeine looks like a well balanced diet


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And this is the reason why I don’t drink. Or have kids. Feel better


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling see you all later well hopefully he he he


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2022)

funny.  you all have a nice day!


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Protein carbs and caffeine looks like a well balanced diet


Munching on a toasted tomato along with it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> Munching on a toasted tomato along with it


a bong hit and some prune juice should wrap it up nicely. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5180774


Large shot Pepto Bismo, cold pizza, regular Coca Cola and Aspirin, massive amounts of water. If you have some 100% O2 huff it 15-20 minutes after you get that other shit down you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Large shot Pepto Bismo, cold pizza, regular Coca Cola and Aspirin, massive amounts of water. If you have some 100% O2 huff it 15-20 minutes after you get that other shit down you.


I'm actually not that bad. It's more lack of sleep lol 

I drank a couple cans of seltzer when I got up and had a few of those stuffed peppers. Now a Red Bull and we're going out to lunch for my mom's birthday. Lmao my wife sent me out to get a card......well she must have forgotten about me being a smart ass.....she wouldn't sign the card I got and just left to get another one


----------



## manfredo (Aug 14, 2022)

Damn, i can barely walk today. To much bending, squatting, and up and down yesterday. I feel like I went water skiing for the first time of the season.

Slept in then bacon and eggs. I might try and fix the flat tire on my ebike today. First I think a long hot shower might help!!

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, i can barely walk today. To much bending, squatting, and up and down yesterday. I feel like I went water skiing for the first time of the season.
> 
> Slept in then bacon and eggs. I might try and fix the flat tire on my ebike today. First I think a long hot shower might help!!
> 
> Happy Sunday all.


My T-rex arms agree with hot shower yuppers sounds good to me now to get my ass off the couch


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX looks like you are going to get wet down there hopefully you're not in a flash flood area!!


Yeah, we are getting some nice wet stuff...this weekend. Very welcoming. Looks like the main part of the storm is staying over corpus though....

Now off to the meat market, and back to watch DOTA book 3. Watched sandman yesterday..


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Watched sandman yesterday..


Cool. No spoilers! I have to wait to watch it with the wife, so I've been catching up on Squid Game since it apparently was cool 6 months ago.

Got all the pool cues and parts in, took the daughter out on Friday for her lesson this week. She's shooting straight, has stop, draw, and follow shots down just needs to practice. Started her on cut shots but those are going to take some time. Saturday I got to take my cue out and spend some time at the pool hall putting it through the paces until the volume became more bar than pool hall. Spent today driving around town looking for 3-subject notebooks for school. Now I'm about to drop my kid and her movie date off at the theater.

Then finally back home to do some dabs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

lunchtime


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5180898lunchtime


I love ramen. This brand is high sodium and contains msg. Not good for my high BP and msg gives me swollen taste buds and a migraine. One ramen serving is 15% of adult daily calorie intake and 50% daily sodium.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2022)

I love my, I love my, I love my MSG.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm actually not that bad. It's more lack of sleep lol
> 
> I drank a couple cans of seltzer when I got up and had a few of those stuffed peppers. Now a Red Bull and we're going out to lunch for my mom's birthday. Lmao my wife sent me out to get a card......well she must have forgotten about me being a smart ass.....she wouldn't sign the card I got and just left to get another one
> 
> ...


Mom loved the card lol said it was exactly what she would expect from me  

Ok....I have a good feeling about this place....


Oh yeah!


Grilled Mahi. Very good


My wife got hers on a salad. Also very good 

Definitely, going back to this place 

Told my mom "hope she brought her cane.....not because she's old but because of the bottle of wine at her place"


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


>


Always


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


>


I should have taken that napkin lol definitely the best one I've seen


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 14, 2022)

So I put wife's bagel in toaster backwards, said this can't go to waste, oh, cannabutter, can't let that go to waste, add some cream cheese. 
So, last time I'm like, ah, this cannabutter, musta been in freezer too long. 100 mins later, I've morphed into SpongeBob. 
I live under the sea.


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should have taken that napkin lol definitely the best one I've seen


Glad everyone had a good time. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 14, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So I put wife's bagel in toaster backwards, said this can't go to waste, oh, cannabutter, can't let that go to waste, add some cream cheese.
> So, last time I'm like, ah, this cannabutter, musta been in freezer too long. 100 mins later, I've morphed into SpongeBob.
> I live under the sea.


Ha! That's great! Enjoy the ride SpongeBob. 

My cannabutter story was my very first time making it. I was going out to a festival and decided I was going to take medicated cookies as gifts, I had about a pound of saved up trim that I wasn't really doing anything with so I went to work. All the old-school way, 12-hour slow simmer on the stove top, screw pressed all the butter out etc. Day 1, all was well. 

Then I went to make the cookies, this is where things went off the rails. First I smoked a bowl before I started and went in pretty high to begin with. Then I mixed 6 - 50 cookie batches of cookies, so 300 cookies. The first I batch I put in twice as much butter as needed because I changed my mind on doubling everything up after portioning out the butter, so they were really flat out of the oven; I corrected that mistake but the one I completely failed to correct was to wear gloves while rolling the cookies. I hand rolled 300 cookies, bare handed, and cooked them to the end. It was this day I learned just how transdermal cannabis oil can be. 

So my wife comes down stairs in the morning and finds me slumped over in a chair sitting next to 299 cookies, my head bobbing like it was on a spring. She looked at me and asked how many cookies I ate, and I picked up my finger indicating 1. She said, "Fuck how strong are they?" I shrugged and mumbled as she puts it, "something something fkn oil something skin." Who knows what I actually said, but I'd done all the kitchen responsibilities, cleaning, putting things away etc. Sitting down and eating the one cookie broke me on top of everything else. I was just a drooling blob mumbling about weed incoherently.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

Cheese and rice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

La sunshine


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> La sunshineView attachment 5181100


What is it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> What is it?


Mmm vape pen lolit's got THC in it


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm vape pen lolView attachment 5181107View attachment 5181108it's got THC in it


GloExtract is an unregulated brand. Is it safe to vape?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> GloExtract is an unregulated brand. Is it safe to vape?


I believe so but can not say that it is or not I didn't even know it was unregulated so can you tell me?


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe so but can not say that it is or not I didn't even know it was unregulated so can you tell me?


There is tax on regulated brands such as Cresco.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> There is tax on regulated brands such as Cresco.


So are we talking that it is safe to vape or if I pay my taxes???I'm lost


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So are we talking that it is safe to vape or if I pay my taxes???I'm lost


You have to decide for yourself if it is safe to vape. I know for a fact that there is tax on regulated brands so it is not difficult to tell which ones are not.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> You have to decide for yourself if it is safe to vape. I know for a fact that there is tax on regulated brands so it is not difficult to tell which ones are not.


Ok then got it


----------



## solakani (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok then got it


Personally, I have only used regulated brands but retail price is 1/3 the cost for me or I get 3 times more than you for regulated brands with like products.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


> Personally, I have only used regulated brands but retail price is 1/3 the cost for me or I get 3 times more than you for regulated brands with like products.


Very nice sounds good to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2022)

Morning






50° Slept naked with the windows open........perfect weather! Should hit 75° later. 

Happy Monday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Not to brag, but I took eight clones eleven and all eight rooted


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not to brag, but I took eight clones eleven and all eight rooted
> 
> View attachment 5181308


Nice! Are they the same strain?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Beep beep, morning meepers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nice! Are they the same strain?


Yes, all critical orange punch. I took two from each plant 'cause my cloning technique has been hit and miss.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes, all critical orange punch. I took two from each plant 'cause my cloning technique has been hit and miss.
> 
> View attachment 5181309


Awesome! I love taking clones. I wish it was easier to swap them between friends. Have you smoked the COP yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Awesome! I love taking clones. I wish it was easier to swap them between friends. Have you smoked the COP yet?


Clones still stress me out... Jiffy peat pellets seems to be the winner for me. 

No I had never heard of this strain. It's our first grow in almost four years that I didn't pick the strain. @Rurumo was telling me a bit about its heritage and it does sound interesting.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clones still stress me out... Jiffy peat pellets seems to be the winner for me.
> 
> No I had never heard of this strain. It's our first grow in almost four years that I didn't pick the strain. @Rurumo was telling me a bit about its heritage and it does sound interesting.


I have never interacted with a jiffy pellet! Glad you found something that works! Do you use a gel or powder? I didn't want to believe clonex was helping, but I do think it speeds up my rooting times by a few days... probably in my head!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2022)

Good morning. It's beautiful out and I'm going out and staying out. A brief break before the gutter guys come. Should be a one day job


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have never interacted with a jiffy pellet! Glad you found something that works! Do you use a gel or powder? I didn't want to believe clonex was helping, but I do think it speeds up my rooting times by a few days... probably in my head!


I had a lot of failures in the turbokloner... sold it on facebook marketplace for $50. Good riddance lol. I'm using promix root stim and watering with KLN.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice job on the clones LG, it gets easier and easier the more you do it. Always smart to keep cuts of every plant you flower-relying on reveg sucks when you find an epic pheno!


----------



## solakani (Aug 15, 2022)

Half empty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

solakani said:


> Half empty
> View attachment 5181328


Pessimist.


----------



## solakani (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pessimist.


Laughing Grass is always greener...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Nice job on the clones LG, it gets easier and easier the more you do it. Always smart to keep cuts of every plant you flower-relying on reveg sucks when you find an epic pheno!


I took one clone from each plant on my slymer grow. I had one really good plant and of course the clones didn't make it lol. That's what made me take two from each this time.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2022)

solakani said:


> Half empty
> View attachment 5181328


Half full!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took one clone from each plant on my slymer grow. I had one really good plant and of course the clones didn't make it lol. That's what made me take two from each this time.


You gonna chuck some together if you get something you really like, or keep a mother?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gonna chuck some together if you get something you really like, or keep a mother?


I want to do at least one clone run so they're all the same. I have never done that, and I've been trying for like a year.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gonna chuck some together if you get something you really like, or keep a mother?


Serial cloning is much easier on space than keeping mothers.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5181340
> 
> Mornin.


damn we were just there not to long ago.....stay cool buddy.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2022)

Morning from the soggy btw.......very well welcomed rain.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not to brag, but I took eight clones eleven and all eight rooted


I was speed reading and for some reason I read that as "I took eight clones and eleven rooted"
I was impressed!



Rsawr said:


> I have never interacted with a jiffy pellet! Glad you found something that works! Do you use a gel or powder? I didn't want to believe clonex was helping, but I do think it speeds up my rooting times by a few days... *probably in my head*!


Try rooting in the pellets, it should work a little better. : )


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

meant to say eleven days ago.


----------



## solakani (Aug 15, 2022)

It's amazing how roasting a 5 lb duck can yield 6 lbs of fat drippings


----------



## solakani (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try rooting in the pellets, it should word a little better. : )


I was going for a chia pet kind of look... No good, you think?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Serial cloning is much easier on space than keeping mothers.


I only clone to get good at it, I can't really keep any of them, because of the super low plant counts here. What's serial cloning? O:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I only clone to get good at it, I can't really keep any of them, because of the super low plant counts here. What's serial cloning? O:


clone your plants and run them right away instead of keeping a mom.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> clone your plants and run them right away instead of keeping a mom.


Makes sense! That tiny tray of 8 rooted clones would be an illegal grow here, lol. Super lame! So are any of the plants close enough in pheno that you think you will have a nice uniform grow this next time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I only clone to get good at it, I can't really keep any of them, because of the super low plant counts here. What's serial cloning? O:


Serial cloning is taking clones before you put your plants into flower & using them for your next grow.
Unfortunately you might still be above your plant count for a while doing that.

Edit: Late to the party as usual.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Makes sense! That tiny tray of 8 rooted clones would be an illegal grow here, lol. Super lame! So are any of the plants close enough in pheno that you think you will have a nice uniform grow this next time?


Bummer. Same here you can only have four at any stage recreationally. My permit allows up to 50. Can you apply for something like that?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Makes sense! That tiny tray of 8 rooted clones would be an illegal grow here, lol. Super lame! So are any of the plants close enough in pheno that you think you will have a nice uniform grow this next time?


Every grow is uniform if you LST or cut them back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Makes sense! That tiny tray of 8 rooted clones would be an illegal grow here, lol. Super lame! So are any of the plants close enough in pheno that you think you will have a nice uniform grow this next time?


I'm not sure. I'm not quite two weeks into flower now. I should know in about a month.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. Same here you can only have four at any stage recreationally. My permit allows up to 50. Can you apply for something like that?


Not as of now, unless I try to upgrade to a supply nursery (which I have considered) For us it is 5 plants in any stage above 5 inches. But on the flipside, if I grow 5 plants the size of a house each, I am good... an odd choice of rules!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Every grow is uniform if you LST or cut them back.


She has clones from 3 plants though? No three are the same plant, right?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Serial cloning is taking clones before you put your plants into flower & using them for your next grow.
> Unfortunately you might still be above your plant count for a while doing that.
> 
> Edit: Late to the party as usual.


Even later to the party than G.W. I run 3 plants in flower & 4 plants in veg, and usually take 20-25 clones. I can only fit 3 flowering plants in my closet but can fit 4 veg plants in the veg side, so when I clone the 4th plant is a "mom" which is a plant I trained specifically for producing cuttings. When I harvest my flowers I move all my veg plants to the flower side with veg light timing, while I use my veg side for drying. After a week, I put the "mom" back in my veg side and start flowering the other three plants while I take cuttings from the 4th, then I just trash the "mom" plant.

Of the 20-25 cuttings I take, I keep the 4 that rooted the fastest and most agressively and toss/give away the rest. Never heard it called serial cloning before but it makes sense as a name. It's how I end up running 1 genetic for upwards of a year or two. Not keeping a permanent mom really does allow me to not have a space dedicated to moms.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> She has clones from 3 plants though? No three are the same plant, right?


Exactly but it's all still marijuana you can cut back or LST to an even canopy, right?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2022)

Much wetter and more mild weather after today!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2022)

You could manage serial cloning within plant limits if you have a partner. You have 4 plants and take cuttings and give them to your friend who roots them out and flowers 4 plants after taking cuttings to give back to you ad infinitum.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Aug 15, 2022)

Cortisone in the shoulder this morning. First time in over 4 months. Plus an adjustment. 

Gonna tear down the e-bike tire next and see if I can patch it, or replace it if not. It's a special tube with a long valve stem to go through the double wall rim. 

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Cortisone in the shoulder this morning. First time in over 4 months. Plus an adjustment.
> 
> Gonna tear down the e-bike tire next and see if I can patch it, or replace it if not. It's a special tube with a long valve stem to go through the double wall rim.
> 
> Happy Monday!!


Don't forget to treat yourself to a good dessert after that shot


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not as of now, unless I try to upgrade to a supply nursery (which I have considered) *For us it is 5 plants in any stage above 5 inc*hes. But on the flipside, if I grow 5 plants the size of a house each, I am good... an odd choice of rules!


You just solved your dilemma, with scissors you can keep your clones shorter than 5"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2022)

just because


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2022)

It's lunchtime


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's lunchtime


Ugh, I just gobbled my yesterday's omelette twin. I could toss back a glass of sauv and call it brunch. Let me consider this.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2022)

Keema Matar and dal tadka.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Keema Matar and dal tadka.View attachment 5181403


Do you make the naan? Kheema Matar is good and I love Matar Paneer too, yum. Looks like that would pair nicely with a Kingfisher or Taj.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do you make the naan? Kheema Matar is good and I love Matar Paneer too, yum. Looks like that would pair nicely with a Kingfisher or Taj.


No, that's frozen Naan. It's...okay. I should make my own. we make dal and keema in large batches and freeze. We weren't cooking much the last week and this came out a couple times.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No, that's frozen Naan. It's...okay. I should male my own. we make dal and keema in large batches and freeze. We weren't cooking much the last week and this came out a couple times.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You just solved your dilemma, with scissors you can keep your clones shorter than 5"


Yes, but it is hard to do for an entire grow cycle (for me) Keeping it that short, but healthy enough to flip right away for 10ish weeks was really hard for me, and that was only with a reversed female! I bow to your scissor skillz!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, but it is hard to do for an entire grow cycle (for me) Keeping it that short, but healthy enough to flip right away for 10ish weeks was really hard for me, and that was only with a reversed female! I bow to your scissor skillz!


Mainlining, bending, tie downs. I pull about 6 weeks before my plants start growing up towards the light.

These girls are about 5 weeks old, I grew them out to about 12", topped them at their first node and then started splaying out the two branches to create my flowering branches. I could have topped sooner but I wanted the lower branches to mature as much as possible first. So they spent 2 weeks in 1/2gallon pots growing up, then got transplanted in to 3gals and are being tied down for at least another 2-3 weeks. Unless your trying to flip fast, this really slows down upward growth. Also has the side benifit of giving you extremely long root development time. The have to stay somewhat micro for the next 7 weeks, that's when they'll get moved to the flower side for end of veg time. So I just hold them down with tent stakes until they grow out enough to be held down by the bag grommets. I try to keep about 15 possible flowering nodes on them in veg, that way I have pruning and airflow choices available as I flip into flower. These girls are going to be tall when I move them, probably around 10-12" off the soil.





Then when in flower I've got 8-10 cola branches per plant reaching up from the soil line. These girls are almost 2.5 months old and starting week 2 of flower and are currently 23" off the soil line. They'll probably max out somewhere around 32"-36" once done with stretching.



It makes for an intense veg training process, but when you've got limits to work within you do what you can. Right now I'm looking at 28 colas on 3 plants in 6 square feet that will max out around 3 feet above the soil line. I just finished all my lollipopping and HST and they're now free to grow up as much as they want with some possible future bending to keep an even canopy. I've topped my closet out at 47" from soil where my LED was just stuck at the top of the ceiling and I was worried about airflow. They'll get nowhere near that this go around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm kind of curious where the measurement starts. Kind of like fishing there are several ways to measure this plant. Most of my cuttings are at shortest about 4", usually at least 6", then they go in the aerocloner until they pop roots. Once they have plantable roots I put them in soil and they're at most 3" off the soil line usually less because I bury the clones deep once rooted. Once I put them in soil I consider them plants, before that they're just cuttings of which about 83% will go to waste, because even if they all strike fast and strong, I'm still only keeping 4 of the 20-25 actually cut, how long the cutting is isn't always the deciding factor of its root development.
> 
> We're hopefully going to be getting a 9 plant per patient law here in 2024 which if it passes, I have no idea what kind of ridiculous regulations they'll build around it, but I"m sure there will be plenty and they'll likely be restrictive and/or expensive. Then I'll have to ask the question do I care about the regulations at all anyway?


When I lived in Alaska the state constitution said (and still says) you are allowed to have 24 plants.
I was in the local PD on an unrelated matter & talked to an officer. He told me that LE has no justification to check these numbers and just because your house reeks of growing weed they had no legal right to demand to see your grow unless:

1. You showed some one and were informed on.
2. You admitted you had over the limit.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm kind of curious where the measurement starts. Kind of like fishing there are several ways to measure this plant. Most of my cuttings are at shortest about 4", usually at least 6", then they go in the aerocloner until they pop roots. Once they have plantable roots I put them in soil and they're at most 3" off the soil line usually less because I bury the clones deep once rooted. Once I put them in soil I consider them plants, before that they're just cuttings of which about 83% will go to waste, because even if they all strike fast and strong, I'm still only keeping 4 of the 20-25 actually cut, how long the cutting is isn't always the deciding factor of its root development.
> 
> We're hopefully going to be getting a 9 plant per patient law here in 2024 which if it passes, I have no idea what kind of ridiculous regulations they'll build around it, but I"m sure there will be plenty and they'll likely be restrictive and/or expensive. Then I'll have to ask the question do I care about the regulations at all anyway?


For us it is anything with roots. If it's in a cloner or unplanted it's from the top of the roots, if it's in soil it's from the point the stem protrudes. I remember the wording being very "supercrop the shit out of it" friendly, but most cuttings I take are already almost 5 inches, so yeah, it's tough. 9 plants sounds fun! Are the rules more strict than that right now?

I like to stay in the lines, keeps me from feeling nervous when I have to have work on the house done. I have heard horror stories of contractors cutting corners because they know they have blackmail.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, but it is hard to do for an entire grow cycle (for me) Keeping it that short, but healthy enough to flip right away for 10ish weeks was really hard for me, and that was only with a reversed female! I bow to your scissor skillz!


Felco's rule!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are the rules more strict than that right now?


Yeah right now we have a no plant rule, you must be a retail customer of state approved dispensaries. So really begs the question, will I care at all about the regulations when I'm allowed to do what I've done most my life?

If we get the 9 plant law, I'll be getting a new house. I have no where in this place to put 9 much less my intended 18 plants (with wife getting a card.) So new house wish list is already started around this law. Although we're also looking to leave the state because.. we're bored. So not sure how it will all work out, but our medical law was a mess to begin with and has only gotten marginally better. I don't expect our grow laws to be any better.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2022)

California rules are 6 plants period. Each municipality can make their own rules as to where they can be grown. My town requires they be permitted and indoor and for the space to be inspected yearly. The cost is for the inspection of the grow area because stoners steal electricity. I paid for the permit and they never came back to inspect it again and it isn't my job to tell them how to abide by their own rules so I didn't renew it. I figure they owe me an inspection I paid for already. I have a few hemp plants outdoors plus a couple weed plants. My closet has clones in it, I'm a few over the 6 limit but they won't take me to jail so whatever.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> California rules are 6 plants period. Each municipality can make their own rules as to where they can be grown. My town requires they be permitted and indoor and for the space to be inspected yearly. The cost is for the inspection of the grow area because stoners steal electricity. I paid for the permit and they never came back to inspect it again and it isn't my job to tell them how to abide by their own rules so I didn't renew it. I figure they owe me an inspection I paid for already. I have a few hemp plants outdoors plus a couple weed plants. My closet has clones in it, I'm a few over the 6 limit but they won't take me to jail so whatever.


The Kelly decision, for patients with a medical recommendation, allows for whatever you need to grow to cover your medical usage. It's an affirmative defense. So you do have an option to legally grow more but you might need to defend it. I'd encourage anyone living in CA to get a medical recommendation and see their primary care provider once a year for a check up and discuss the issues you use cannabis for; make the record.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Good beep, my favorite meeps. How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2022)

Morning 






75° and nice for the morning, maybe rain later. 100% chance of tacos  

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

This mfer got like 17 million moths and flies last night. This is my new best friend 8 legs mcgee

Think he has a big snack in this picture...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Good morning. I'm planning to tame the chaos in my garage today. And maybe mow the grass. Another dry day in the Midwest Sahara


----------



## manfredo (Aug 16, 2022)

I need to plug away at some chaos too....No shortage of where to look for it around here!

Hopefully Walmart delivers my new bike tube today...and it is starting to cool off enough to tackle some outdoor projects.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5181865



How you feelin, any roof jumping this week?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5181869
> How you feelin, any roof jumping this week?


Not yet feeling better not a 100% but better thanks for checking


----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

@BudmanTX I want to blow up my Subaru something has gone wonky in the drivetrain and I just haven't been able to track it down  but anyway how was your shows tried sandman and liked it


----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)

AI face recognition using Wyze cam v3 and node red


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX I want to blow up my Subaru something has gone wonky in the drivetrain and I just haven't been able to track it down  but anyway how was your shows tried sandman and liked it


i still have a spair gas can and a match if it gets to much, left overs ya know.......

glad you liked it, good stoner movie, i've been re-watching a few episodes myself, no spoilers cause i think Retired hasn't seen it yet, favorite part?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Morning everyone...woke up to a steamy (cause of the recent rains) 77F.....high today 95F....

just made a fresh pot.....

ok time for some breakfast, then i gotta call a supplier for some sliding windows on a bus.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

everyone sleep in today?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

nope.....just dealing with customers on the phone is all.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> everyone sleep in today?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> everyone sleep in today?


I can post more pictures of 8 legs mcgee, if you like?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Found a pretty decent vid of that volcano in Iceland......js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


That's only a Tuesday thing? 

I still haven't recovered from last Tuesday's taco bell.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's only a Tuesday thing?
> 
> I still haven't recovered from last Tuesday's taco bell.


did you have the revenge of the burrito day?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I can post more pictures of 8 legs mcgee, if you like?


you're not doing a k9centipede thing are you?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's only a Tuesday thing?
> 
> I still haven't recovered from last Tuesday's taco bell.


What's your order? I kinda dig the dorito hard tacos. but it's so baaaaaaaaad for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> did you have the revenge of the burrito day?


Haha I had the worst indigestion from one soft taco. I never get that!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're not doing a k9centipede thing are you?


No, but I did have to stop tango from eating him. He's my lil spider buddy who hangs out by the outdoor night lamp. As one with a fro, he is a savior!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's your order? I kinda dig the dorito hard tacos. but it's so baaaaaaaaad for me


Soft tacos... I love 'em! I used to eat those several times a week when I was in school


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> everyone sleep in today?


I hit the ground running


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Haha I had the worst indigestion from one soft taco. I never get that!


the roll of tums to the rescue huh.....and this is why i always get the crunchy ones...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hit the ground running


Me too, out of the house by 8:30 like a working stiff. 

got your grass cut?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

this one is a few days old, but it's during the nice.......she's definitely barking.....






enjoy, if you can get through from him talking you can hear the hiss of the volcano.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too, out of the house by 8:30 like a working stiff.
> 
> got your grass cut?


Not yetI need to remove everything else as well. And pressure wash. And I need a dumpster.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hit the ground running


From what?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Not yetView attachment 5182004View attachment 5182003View attachment 5182002I need to remove everything else as well. And pressure wash. And I need a dumpster.


That doesn't look like fun. Is all that clutter from the painting?


----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2022)

You know who you are...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Not yetView attachment 5182004View attachment 5182003View attachment 5182002I need to remove everything else as well. And pressure wash. And I need a dumpster.


Oh do I have a job for you!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh do I have a job for you!!
> 
> View attachment 5182050
> 
> ...


Did you ever let your "friend "out of the garage that painted your porch


----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)

This would be great to put up when the google maps car comes around.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

I got high and decided it would be a good idea to add jalapeno strips to my caramelized onions.  let's see what happens next...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh do I have a job for you!!
> 
> View attachment 5182050
> 
> ...


I am so not surprised. Every day you have another project!


----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 16, 2022)

So my hands are about to get Cheetood the 'f up


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2022)

Who's with me......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So my hands are about to get Cheetood the 'f upView attachment 5182067


That's my street name!


----------



## solakani (Aug 16, 2022)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2022)

solakani said:


> This would be great to put up when the google maps car comes around.
> View attachment 5182057


This is one of my favorites.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's my street name!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5182077



Dude, I want one that has an endless greenhouse filled with weed. I googled, no such monster exists... Yet!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I got high and decided it would be a good idea to add jalapeno strips to my caramelized onions.  let's see what happens next...


It's so good....


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So my hands are about to get Cheetood the 'f upView attachment 5182067


A guy goes to the Dr and tells him that his penis is orange.
The Dr asks if his girlfriend has a problem down there also.
The guy says he doesn't have a girlfriend.
The DR asks did you pick someone up at a bar or something during the weekend?
The guy said he doesn't go go bars.
The Dr asked what do you do on the weekends then?
The guy said I just sit around and watch porn and eat Cheeto's.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So my hands are about to get Cheetood the 'f upView attachment 5182067


Ya never know what's inside until you look.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

Ok the tent is standing


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok the tent is standing View attachment 5182180


I can't wait to see what you think of the AC Infinity controller that you can read from your phone. Mine doesn't have that, it was an earlier version, so I'm waiting for your review to see if I should upgrade.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I can't wait to see what you think of the AC Infinity controller that you can read from your phone. Mine doesn't have that, it was an earlier version, so I'm waiting for your review to see if I should upgrade.


Well I'm thinking that is going to be a nightmare for me to get it set up but would be like turning on a light for you lol that being said I'm excited about it curse all of you in between my family and all of you I'm being dragged into the I'll give you the 19th century


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm thinking that is going to be a nightmare for me to get it set up but would be like turning on a light for you lol that being said I'm excited about it curse all of you in between my family and all of you I'm being dragged into the I'll give you the 19th century


You got this bud!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm thinking that is going to be a nightmare for me to get it set up but would be like turning on a light for you lol that being said I'm excited about it curse all of you in between my family and all of you I'm being dragged into the I'll give you the 19th century


Don't let them trick you, man. I think you can still walk into the room and touch the button, too. Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Don't let them trick you, man. I think you can still walk into the room and touch the button, too. Lol


See what I mean I'm talking about switches and you are talking about hiteck buttons pushing lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> See what I mean I'm talking about switches and you are talking about hiteck buttons pushing lol


It's like a fan dial! a nice easy button.  Do you know what plants you wanna grow yet, or are you just getting it all set up first?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's like a fan dial! a nice easy button.  Do you know what plants you wanna grow yet, or are you just getting it all set up first?


I have one waiting to go in it as soon as I get it set up


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have one waiting to go in it as soon as I get it set up


Don't leave us hanging! Tell us about your first plant for the new grow.
Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

Morning 






Garbage day......

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2022)

Good morning everyone. 
Just watching the birds on the bird feeds.. 
Mostly bronze grackles though..lol..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't leave us hanging! Tell us about your first plant for the new grow.
> Good morning


I will give me a little bit of time I've not slept in a day or two and right now I can not remember the name of it and I've got a little bit of work do so you get the ugly true of it she has seen better days but she is alive Coffee coffee coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife I was so envious of your red light, I had to get something red for my room.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

It’s SHRIMP day with dad.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s SHRIMP day with dad.
> Have a good day everyone.


Sounds like fun. How are you doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I was so envious of your red light, I had to get something red for my room.
> 
> View attachment 5182444


And it looks awesome


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like fun. How are you doing?


I love lunch with dad. Karen is out of the state taking care of her mother’s stuff.
Not so good but it is what it is. 
You good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love lunch with dad. Karen is out of the state taking care of her mother’s stuff.
> Not so good but it is what it is.
> You good?


I bet! You going back to the same seafood place you went last time? 

I'm good, nothing new, which is good lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And it looks awesome


Maybe a can of this to freshen up my lights


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe a can of this to freshen up my lights
> 
> View attachment 5182448


If I have enough left over I can do the brakes on my car. That's popular with the kids these days.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

Good beep! How do you meep?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

Time to take apart an elliptical, then put together an elliptical. The best workout.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

Good morning. Going out to see if I know how to golf.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Time to take apart an elliptical, then put together an elliptical. The best workout.


That's like a @manfredo level chore


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's like a @manfredo level chore


They are two different machines, if that helps "unfredo" it. O:


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Only a high of 73f here today...Summer is winding down.

Just read in the paper this morning that the northeast is in for a brutal winter, which I don't doubt with the dry summer we have had. Precipitation amounts tend to average out over a year, so dry summer means wet winter  



shnkrmn said:


> That's like a @manfredo level chore


I'm feeling like a slacker as i have so many chores, and so little energy!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Only a high of 73f here today...Summer is winding down.
> 
> Just read in the paper this morning that the northeast is in for a brutal winter, which I don't doubt with the dry summer we have had. Precipitation amounts tend to average out over a year, so dry summer means wet winter
> 
> ...


You give me anxiety with all that you do!
Go for it dude. You’re no slacker.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet! You going back to the same seafood place you went last time?
> 
> I'm good, nothing new, which is good lol.


Always all you can eat delicious fish for $9.99 every day BUT Wednesday shrimp is added.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

I use to be really productive, and now I am lucky to get an hour or 2 of work done daily. 

I need to start exercising more. A lot more!! But my body is about wore out!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Always all you can eat delicious fish for $9.99 every day BUT Wednesday shrimp is added.


$10 that's crazy! I'm in!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to be really productive, and now I am lucky to get an hour or 2 of work done daily.
> 
> I need to start exercising more. A lot more!! But my body is about wore out!!


Do you like to go for walks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to be really productive, and now I am lucky to get an hour or 2 of work done daily.
> 
> I need to start exercising more. A lot more!! But my body is about wore out!!


Do you have a local ymca close to you? Low impact stuff like swimming and stationary bike would be great for you in the winter.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like to go for walks?


Yes and I have been trying to walk more. I went for a 2 mile walk yesterday and got caught in the rain, but all good. 

My legs were killer sore for 3 days from doing a few hours of work last Saturday that involved a lot of bending, so I definitely need exercise.



Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have a local ymca close to you? Low impact stuff like swimming and stationary bike would be great for you in the winter.


Several, and we have a new one with a few saltwater pools and it's run by one of the local hospitals. Honestly I hate the crowds. But yes, some water therapy would be good!!

AND I need to lose weight again...I'm back up to 190, and I'm not sure how!! 160 is a better weight for me, so I am carrying an extra 30+ pounds around....Not good!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes and I have been trying to walk more. I went for a 2 mile walk yesterday and got caught in the rain, but all good.
> 
> My legs were killer sore for 3 days from doing a few hours of work last Saturday that involved a lot of bending, so I definitely need exercise.
> 
> ...


You are always welcome to come break in my elliptical. Then I can pretend I was working out! I wanna lose a few pounds too maybe 10, I ate a lot of pizza this summer, haha. First to their goal weight get's a joint in the mail from the loser! O:


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

I had an interesting thing yesterday. My new bike tube was delivered....It has a Presta valve instead of the "normal" Schrader valve. I'd never seen one as I have always owned cheap bikes. I asked my uncle who said "all bikes come with Presta valves." Well not at Walmart!!!  

Sooo, not wanting to deal with it, I patched the old tube and re-assembled it, and added some fix a flat. It was a tiny pinhole. Really need to install better tires so I have another winter project!!

Which reminds me, I need to do a Walmart run!! And go for another walk!! I might even take my normal 29" pedal bike to the park and ride that...It's been a long time!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes and I have been trying to walk more. I went for a 2 mile walk yesterday and got caught in the rain, but all good.
> 
> My legs were killer sore for 3 days from doing a few hours of work last Saturday that involved a lot of bending, so I definitely need exercise.
> 
> ...


lol you’re not sure how, mr dessert? Simple mathematics brother. In vs out.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> lol you’re not sure how, mr dessert? Simple mathematics brother. In vs out.


Yeah but I went from being too thin early this year to 30 pounds over weight in a few months. I guess my metabolism has changed...I use to live on sweets, BUT I guess I was so active i burned it all off. I was always skinny my whole life, until a few years ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I might even take my normal 29" pedal bike to the park and ride that...It's been a long time!!


I passed a dude riding an E-bike Sunday on a 4 lane highway (he was in the right lane - no helmet) & he was doing at least 40!
Traffic & semi's all around doing 60.

Nutz!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah but I went from being too thin early this year to 30 pounds over weight in a few months. I guess my metabolism has changed...I use to live on sweets, BUT I guess I was so active i burned it all off. I was always skinny my whole life, until a few years ago.


Steroids


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Got 100 full knee bends done late as I was up all night with my bigger Wiener Dog. Storms! Rain and low 70s today. Incredible string of HOT since June 10. I’ll do 20 minutes aggressive walking up and down here, all up or down.

Really need to order new cables for my old Bowflex Motivator. Don’t need a Harry Reid moment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)

Pizza Butt.

100 knee bends should give me a good lower body workout but I would have to do it in sets. Better get started.
Done. one legged holding onto counter. Heart is pumping. Feeling a burn.

Gold standard measure for me is belt size.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

On the phone with 2 ladies from amazon and usps and I think they are becoming best friends while I listen. and wait for my package to be found. So funny!


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> On the phone with 2 ladies from amazon and usps and I think they are becoming best friends while I listen. and wait for my package to be found. So funny!


Funny?

Like this maybe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> Funny?
> 
> Like this maybe.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Waist 32” Belt 34 size.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> Funny?
> 
> Like this maybe.
> View attachment 5182495


Nah, I'm happy for them! they both ended up being from the Philippines and vibing on weird old cold remedies. I was just like O.O "I can has my lotion, multivitamins, and socks plz?" Man, you know that IS what went missing, but it sounds really bad...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

Now I see it.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

What is the rope in the drawer used for?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's my street name!


Cheetood the 'f up?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Cheetood the 'f up?


Baked Puffs


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Baked Puffs


Oooooooo. So, like, Cheetohs available? I wanna be Cheetoh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> What is the rope in the drawer used for?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erotic_asphyxiation


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Steroids


Didn't think of that, but maybe....But I have been getting steroid injections for over a year now and lost the weight while on them last summer/fall, and I was thin all winter....and froze my arse off too!!



hillbill said:


> Waist 32” Belt 34 size.


That's what I *should* be, but my 34" waist size shorts I can barely button....I need size 36" but refuse to go there!!! They are unbuttoned ATM.

I have 2 sets of pants and shorts....size 32" and size 34" waist and I have been back and forth the past few years.

I quit buying sweets, and just bought a bag of this....Thanks @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> Simple Ecology Organic Cotton Mesh Laundry Bag; Machine Washing Bags for Delicates, Lingerie and Garments, Set of 3 (S, M, L)
> Simple Ecology Organic Cotton Mesh Laundry Bag; Machine Washing Bags for Delicates, Lingerie and Garments, Large 2 pack
> 
> It is a mesh cotton bag for my phone. I did blow my nose with one once while driving.


Does putting your phone in a laundry bag help leach water out during the spin cycle?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Didn't think of that, but maybe....But I have been getting steroid injections for over a year now and lost the weight while on them last summer/fall, and I was thin all winter....and froze my arse off too!!
> 
> 
> That's what I *should* be, but my 34" waist size shorts I can barely button....I need size 36" but refuse to go there!!! They are unbuttoned ATM.
> ...


I bake with that brand sometimes. All of the recipes take a touch of adjusting, and sometimes to get the right flavor you are used to you need to add like 1/4 real sugar, and 3/4 in the raw, but it does help with calories without tasting TOO funny. Super versatile stuff, but kinda pricey here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Didn't think of that, but maybe....But I have been getting steroid injections for over a year now and lost the weight while on them last summer/fall, and I was thin all winter....and froze my arse off too!!
> 
> 
> That's what I *should* be, but my 34" waist size shorts I can barely button....I need size 36" but refuse to go there!!! *They are unbuttoned ATM.*
> ...


I do that all the time!

Turkey wrap with havarti and poison pellets today


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do that all the time!
> 
> Turkey wrap with havarti and poison pellets today
> 
> View attachment 5182567


What's tree water...? Or does that say something different?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do that all the time!
> 
> Turkey wrap with havarti and poison pellets today
> 
> View attachment 5182567


Oh I'm full...



Sucker?


----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Didn't think of that, but maybe....But I have been getting steroid injections for over a year now and lost the weight while on them last summer/fall, and I was thin all winter....and froze my arse off too!!
> 
> 
> That's what I *should* be, but my 34" waist size shorts I can barely button....I need size 36" but refuse to go there!!! They are unbuttoned ATM.
> ...


The devil you know. Given that monk fruit is 300 times sweeter than sugar that bag is made up of bulking agent erythritol. I take 2-3 dried monk fruit for a colon cleanse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I'm full...
> View attachment 5182568
> 
> 
> Sucker?


Looks better than mine!




Rsawr said:


> What's tree water...? Or does that say something different?


Lemon flavoured water, pretty tasty


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks better than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That grape looks like it's mooning me  


I'd drink that


----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)

Rice and beans


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That grape looks like it's mooning me
> 
> 
> I'd drink that


They also make a peach flavour that I like. If it wasn't the middle of the day I'd add a splash of gin


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They also make a peach flavour that I like. If it wasn't the middle of the day I'd add a splash of gin


Now you're talkin 



Do it


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks better than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks better than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unreduced maple sap?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Had to turn AC back on to clear humidity.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Unreduced maple sap?


It’s not sweet.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s not sweet.


At all


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> The devil you know. Given that monk fruit is 300 times sweeter than sugar that bag is made up of bulking agent erythritol. I take 2-3 dried monk fruit for a colon cleanse.


It is extra sweet....I have only been using it in coffee, and I use about 1/2 the amount of sugar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> At all


Shouldn't be. It can be bitter, depending on if the tree buds when it was taken.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5182507View attachment 5182508


Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake 


raratt said:


> What is the rope in the drawer used for?


And that could be a very interesting question careful you might get what you're looking for


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake
> 
> And that could be a very interesting question careful you might get what you're looking for



With this crew, any question is interesting no matter the topic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> With this crew, any question is interesting no matter the topic.


A very good point


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And that could be a very interesting question careful you might get what you're looking for


Don't need rope, I have handcuffs...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I'm full...
> View attachment 5182568
> 
> 
> Sucker?


You f'n bastard!! Im craving a good Rubin..


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't need rope, I have handcuffs...


Possibility Pool

Pink Fuzzy
Black Leather w/ studs
Cop grade
Trick/Escape
Colonial Era 

place your bets.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't need rope, I have handcuffs...


Well some people might like the feel of nylon you know this lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Possibility Pool
> 
> Pink Fuzzy
> Black Leather w/ studs
> ...


#5


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Can’t light anything with handcuffs.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s SHRIMP day with dad.
> Have a good day everyone.





Laughing Grass said:


> I do that all the time!
> 
> Turkey wrap with havarti and poison pellets today
> 
> View attachment 5182567




Happy Self-Poisoning Day to all who celebrate!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shouldn't be. It can be bitter, depending on if the tree buds when it was taken.


I bet it's more profitable than syrup. Say 2 dollars a 16oz can compared to 18 dollars for a 32 Oz container which contains gallons of tree water


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5182644
> 
> Happy Self-Poisoning Day to all who celebrate!


I ate 23 out of the 106 shrimp we ate.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well some people might like the feel of nylon you know this lol


Very chafey


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Very chafey











Cockchafers. Never not funny. - Bernoid


The Art of Jo Brown, Illustrations and artwork by Jo Brown.




bernoid.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> You f'n bastard!! Im craving a good Rubin..


Momma & I had lunch/dinner at a cool micro brewery & I had one of these.
Damn, was it good (sorry no pic, next time)

PORK BELLY RUEBEN
Seared Pork Belly, Red Cabbage Sauerkraut, Swiss Cheese,
Russian Dressing + Marble Rye

Edit:
not my pic


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Mr Cholesterol! Go! Go!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I ate 23 out of the 106 shrimp we ate.


Only 22%!!  


Hope you had a good time with your dad. Did Barbie go too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I bet it's more profitable than syrup. Say 2 dollars a 16oz can compared to 18 dollars for a 32 Oz container which contains gallons of tree water


I think it's like $28 for twelve cans.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

It will take 10 gallons sap for a quart or liter of Maple Syrup.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it's like $28 for twelve cans.


So like $5 US


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It will take 10 gallons sap for a quart or liter of Maple Syrup.


And very season dependent. Freezing temperatures at night with warm days is what you need. Once it buds its over. Sugar is a plants antifreeze, same reason why carrots and other things get sweeter with cold nights.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Damn I got rained on again...2 days in a row. Yesterday on my walk, and today coming out of the Walmart super center. It was a good reminder of why I avoid that place!!

Looks like biking and walking are off the table for a while...Maybe I will trim. Maybe!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Still drizzling here, will walk late, get tackle ready for Trout and Bass or whatever. Been out with a shoulder thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Only 22%!!
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good time with your dad. Did Barbie go too?


Oh yeah, they’re like peanut butter and jelly.
I was stuffed, I think it was the iced tea, so I tapped out first lol those two just push each other through.
Was a great time. I love him. Except politics. No more talkie.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5182713


63°.....feels like...63° lol

I like it


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Can’t light anything with handcuffs.


Yes you can.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yes you can.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5182713




We actually have some clouds and humidity today, monsoonal flow again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5182732
> 
> We actually have some clouds and humidity today, monsoonal flow again.


Bet you're happy you got that ac fixed


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bet you're happy you got that ac fixed


No kidding, it was relatively mild when it broke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> No kidding, it was relatively mild when it broke.


Yeah, you where fortunate that it happened then and not this week. Better to be lucky, than good


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh boy, Cost Cutters is after me for my 2 star review  

First, the owner wrote a reply saying they had no record of me and I was never there....Yeah that old trick!! 

But then I replied back with the date and time and I assured them I was there.

Next I get a call from the manager (gee they found my phone number) asking me what was wrong and wanting me to call to discuss it. Which means they want to try and bribe me into changing my review. Not gonna happen!! It was a 2 star haircut, at best....and only because the girl was friendly.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, Cost Cutters is after me for my 2 star review
> 
> First, the owner wrote a reply saying they had no record of me and I was never there....Yeah that old trick!!
> 
> ...


You have nothing to lose by accepting another substandard cut since you have one now. Is your self regard intact? Perhaps a dapper chapeau when appearance counts?

I just had a massive dab. Don't mind me over here rocking in the corner


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, Cost Cutters is after me for my 2 star review
> 
> First, the owner wrote a reply saying they had no record of me and I was never there....Yeah that old trick!!
> 
> ...


Change it to 1 star lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, Cost Cutters is after me for my 2 star review
> 
> First, the owner wrote a reply saying they had no record of me and I was never there....Yeah that old trick!!
> 
> ...


So I saw The Doors movie when I was 14 years old, young impressionable stoner I was, I already had a rather shaggy mop on my head. The Jim Morrison quote, "Some of the worst mistakes in my life have been haircuts." really stuck with me. I think my last haircut was in 2016 at the coaxing of my daughter when I took her in for her 1st grade before school haircut.

Is any haircut really better than 2 stars?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2022)

Other than to trim split ends, I haven't had one since 2000.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 17, 2022)

It's really not a horrid cut, and I said that in the review. But they had 4 people scheduled for 3:30 pm and one girl to do them....I was last in line, even though I wasn't the last one there, so I saw the other 3 cuts and how fast she did them. I asked her to not take too much off the top, she took none off the top, just ran the clippers around the sides. So my hair is 1/2 " long on the sides and about 3-4" on top....which is kind of the style anyways. I really juts wanted the split ends trimmed on top. 

I kind of felt like I was at a dog groomers, except I didn't get my flea dip!!

If it was a $12-14 cut I wouldn't have complained, but for $25 plus tip I expected a little more than a 5 minute clipper job..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

We have a chance of seeing the Northern Lights tonight very cool


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

The internet makes me glad... damn matching online in a game with a stoner and vibing ruuuules


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

Also, I got through day 1 of a t break. I am proud of me. First day in 3 years with no weed :] trying to get some of that oomph back into my sessions!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Also, I got through day 1 of a t break. I am proud of me. First day in 3 years with no weed :] trying to get some of that oomph back into my sessions!


Awesome hopefully it will work out for you yuppers


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome hopefully it will work out for you yuppers


Do you take t breaks ever? Or do you just roll with the punchies, and smoke harder when your tolerance goes up? 
It wasn't too bad today, I expect to feel a bit irritable tomorrow as I am already feeling restless instead of sleepy >.<


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you take t breaks ever? Or do you just roll with the punchies, and smoke harder when your tolerance goes up?
> It wasn't too bad today, I expect to feel a bit irritable tomorrow as I am already feeling restless instead of sleepy >.<


Not because I want to but I do know that if you give it 3 days most of what are feeling will be a lot better and that is coming from who has an insane amount of tolerance and you won't have to smoke a lot the first time using again it is a nice high


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not because I want to but I do know that if you give it 3 days most of what are feeling will be a lot better and that is coming from who has an insane amount of tolerance and you won't have to smoke a lot the first time using again it is a nice high


For sure! That's why I was doing it, the positive effects from my edibles weren't working as hard. But I actually slept fine, haha. My knee hurts, but I think that's cuz tango stomped on it when we got up for morning fetch.

Good beep, how meeps?


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

Peach waffle with 100mg cannabutter and maple syrup. Remember chopping wood in the sugar cabin to stoke the fire all night long. Good times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

Morning 






Raining and 58° might hit 70° later. 

Happy Thursday


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2022)

Good Morning! it's 420!


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

Not ready for “Mr Happy” this early


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

Black Silk in my Fat Bottom and a personal strain in my old Vapor Genie Aluminum.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

I thought it was wednesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

We're going to the CNE on Saturday. I'm getting the Krispy Kreme Pulled Pork sandwich. 









The ridiculous food and drinks at the 2022 CNE


After a two-year hiatus, the CNE is back for 2022 with all the over-the-top food and drinks that we've come to expect. The 2022 Canadian National E...




www.blogto.com


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're going to the CNE on Saturday. I'm getting the Krispy Kreme Pulled Pork sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 2' taco for me please!

Ugh, I am on the home stretch trimming....Just 3 small ones left, probably only about 2 oz. each so won't take long. 

I am ditching some strains that just don't cut it any more. 

My housemate is sick, with a nasty cold. I heard him coughing all night, but he went to work. I have a slight headache so I hope i don't get it! (or have it) I asked him to take a covid test last night and he laughed. He took his nieces and nephews to the aquarium last weekend....The little germ factories probably got him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The 2' taco for me please!
> 
> Ugh, I am on the home stretch trimming....Just 3 small ones left, probably only about 2 oz. each so won't take long.
> 
> ...


 Bummer. I'd make him wear a mask if he won't test. 

What strains are you ditching? Just curious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

Ditching lemon skunk and lemon diesel....Gonna keep black lime bubba, meltdown, and chernobyl, I think.

I am reducing my grows.

I did find out it's still not legal to grow in NY. They are saying it will be within 18 months after retail sales opening up, and they will come out with all their regulations.....or 6 months for medical patients.

*Will it be legal to grow marijuana at home?*
Yes. For recreational purposes, users will be allowed to cultivate up to six plants at home, indoors or outdoors, and a maximum of twelve plants total per household. They will not be allowed to do so, however, until 18 months after the first adult-use dispensary opens.

Medical marijuana patients, or their designated caregivers, will also be able to grow the plants, six months from now.









New York Has Legalized Marijuana. Here’s What to Know.


The law allows New Yorkers to possess up to 3 ounces of cannabis for recreational use. People with certain marijuana-related convictions will have their records expunged immediately.




www.nytimes.com






It's so bizarre, as there are weed stores all over the area now, being run illegally and no one says a word. It will be interesting to see if the state gives them legal licenses in the future.

We are having a big run on little kids getting into edibles. It does seem like they should put them in childproof packaging, before someone dies!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


Comfort!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


Self respect?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Ditching lemon skunk and lemon diesel....Gonna keep black lime bubba, meltdown, and chernobyl, I think.
> 
> I am reducing my grows.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they want to protect the retailers investments.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


Every Fiber in my body looks away in horror!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

Present attire tie dyed t with wore out hikers over Timberland boots.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like they want to protect the retailers investments.


cultivators, processors, wholesalers, retailers and delivery services will all be licensed separately, and no one can have more than 1 license, they are saying. And they are giving licenses to people who have been convicted of marijuana offenses first.









CAURD


CAURD licensees are the first retail dispensaries to open for legal adult-use cannabis sales in New York State.




cannabis.ny.gov





I should apply for one!! 




*When would legal marijuana sales begin?*
The timeline for dispensaries to open and sales to kick off remains distant. The law doesn’t provide a specific timeline, but the first sales aren’t expected until at least 2022.

Officials must first determine how the industry will operate, from the regulation and taxation of sales to the allocation of licenses for cultivators, processors, wholesalers, retailers and delivery services.

A new state Office of Cannabis Management and Cannabis Control Board will craft and oversee the new regulations.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> cultivators, processors, wholesalers, retailers and delivery services will all be licensed separately, and no one can have more than 1 license, they are saying. And they are giving licenses to people who have been convicted of marijuana offenses first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way too much bureaucracy!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like they want to protect the retailers investments.


As a gardener it's just so disappointing. The regulatory hoops just stigmatize ordinary people for growing a plant. I can buy breadseed poppy seeds and grow them even though the DEA has banned them. You only get into trouble if you scarify the seed pods and collect the latex that oozes out. Obviously if I planted an acre of them it would provoke scrutiny. But it's so inconsistent.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


Allergic to the material besides it's a white shirts I can't wear white lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5183067


don't mind if i do, just walked into the office..........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't mind if i do, just walked into the office..........


Running late this morning?hopefully all is well on the home front


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Running late this morning?hopefully all is well on the home front


Just a tad, had a bolvine to take care of this morning, dogs going berzerk, then of course dump trash, give the neighbor down the street the international sign of good will cause it was his bolvine in my yard..........other than that, it's peachy....gotta love the country sometimes.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


Sounds like everyone is a bunch of babies lol

I'd rock that  

Reminds me when I was a waiter......got my ass grabbed more than a few times


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> cultivators, processors, wholesalers, retailers and delivery services will all be licensed separately, and no one can have more than 1 license, they are saying. And they are giving licenses to people who have been convicted of marijuana offenses first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The State maximizing the potential new tax revenue base


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like everyone is a bunch of babies lol
> 
> I'd rock that
> 
> Reminds me when I was a waiter......got my ass grabbed more than a few times


Did you return the favor?
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> As a gardener it's just so disappointing. The regulatory hoops just stigmatize ordinary people for growing a plant. I can buy breadseed poppy seeds and grow them even though the DEA has banned them. You only get into trouble if you scarify the seed pods and collect the latex that oozes out. Obviously if I planted an acre of them it would provoke scrutiny. But it's so inconsistent.


Has anyone ever been charged or fined for going over arbitrary limits by one or two plants? I tried to find that info about ontario and couldn't find any. I did find some that went over by hundreds of plants lol. Weed is getting so cheap here that it's hardly worth growing unless you enjoy it as a hobby.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has anyone ever been charged or fined for going over arbitrary limits by one or two plants? I tried to find that info about ontario and couldn't find any. I did find some that went over by hundreds of plants lol. Weed is getting so cheap here that it's hardly worth growing unless you enjoy it as a hobby.
> 
> View attachment 5183071


hovering about 3 to 4 bucks a gram, down here it's about 10 to 12 bucks a gram......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Did you return the favor?
> Mornin.


I had to be a professional and take their money


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

Funny thing just happened. Edibles start to kick in. A knock at the front door. Look outside, 3 police cars. Nothing to worry about but can't help the feeling of paranoia. Check my eyes in the mirror. My clothes and hair probably reeks. Thinking they know I am stoned. Turns out they are checking out an alarm down the street. Peace restored. 

What a buzzkill!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Did you return the favor?
> Mornin.


Or at least get a phone number lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> The State maximizing the potential new tax revenue base


And they claim they are trying to make it equitable among the races, but yeah, I think taxation is their big thing....Which has me baffled as to why they are allowing these illegal stores to operate, that aren't even collecting sales tax.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Funny thing just happened. Edibles start to kick in. A knock at the front door. Look outside, 3 police cars. Nothing to worry about but can't help the feeling of paranoia. Check my eyes in the mirror. My clothes and hair probably reeks. Thinking they know I am stoned. Turns out they are checking out an alarm down the street. Peace restored.
> 
> What a buzzkill!


OMG, I had that happen a few years back....I noticed a state police SUV coming up my driveway, and by the time I got to the door a 2nd one was pulling in. I instantly panicked and thought for sure they were here to arrest me...I was trembling...And they were just here for a "safety check" as someone had reported a stranger wandering around near my house, supposedly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hovering about 3 to 4 bucks a gram, down here it's about 10 to 12 bucks a gram......


That's CAD too, $0.77 USD


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> And they claim they are trying to make it equitable among the races, but yeah, I think taxation is their big thing....Which has me baffled as to why they are allowing these illegal stores to operate, that aren't even collecting sales tax.


HighTimes
“The state and the OCM keep saying they want to include and incentivize legacy people to enter the legal market,” Waterman said. “Putting out a bill to stop legacy operations before releasing applications for licensing is disgraceful, and truly shows where lawmakers stand when it comes to the legends that created the cannabis industry without ever asking for their support.”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OMG, I had that happen a few years back....I noticed a state police SUV coming up my driveway, and by the time I got to the door a 2nd one was pulling in. I instantly panicked and thought for sure they were here to arrest me...I was trembling...And they were just here for a "safety check" as someone had reported a stranger wandering around near my house, supposedly.


I don't know how you guys do it. I'd be a ball of nerves every time I heard a siren.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> And they claim they are trying to make it equitable among the races, but yeah, I think taxation is their big thing....Which has me baffled as to why they are allowing these illegal stores to operate, that aren't even collecting sales tax.


That is so weird someone is making hand over fist in cash sounds like some Slim Shady s*** going on there


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or at least get a phone number lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's CAD too, $0.77 USD


ah forgot about the CAD thing.......thanks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. I'd be a ball of nerves every time I heard a siren.


That's why I don't right now.
I hate peeking through the drapes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 18, 2022)

Aaarrrrr. 'Tis the white squirrel. There a few of them in my neighborhood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's why I don't right now.
> I hate peeking through the drapes.


Unless the neighbors are fighting...


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unless the neighbors are fighting...


I thought you were going to say something else.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I thought you were going to say something else.


I think she said she has a hot neighbor too


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she said she has a hot neighbor too


GMTA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I thought you were going to say something else.


That's when I start throwing popcorn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Popcorn???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> GMTA


How am I supposed to react to this I don't know what it means he he he ha ha ha heeeee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think she said she has a hot neighbor too


She's married  and devout muslim.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's married  and devout muslim.


and??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and??


Not very fond of our heathen asses, more so the husband.


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

Need some help to pack for my cruise. My 40 year old suit in like new condition. Still fits like a glove. This or buy new with shirt and belt?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Need some help to pack for my cruise. My 40 year old suit in like new condition. Still fits like a glove. This or buy new with shirt and belt?
> View attachment 5183087


nice suit.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Need some help to pack for my cruise. My 40 year old suit in like new condition. Still fits like a glove. This or buy new with shirt and belt?
> View attachment 5183087


Pleats are making a come back. I would get a new tie too, that's a bit skinny and dated.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

i haven't worn a suit in years........bet the one i have need to be let out a little (cough), just a tad...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


How? I get the feeling you like seeing them come off, at least 15 min of the day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's when I start throwing popcorn.


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pleats are making a come back. I would get a new tie too, that's a bit skinny and dated.


Really dislike wearing ties but OK. I have a pair of black Skechers to go with it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Really dislike wearing ties but OK. I have a pair of black Skechers to go with it.


Dress t-shirt. I can't believe pleats are back. It's a sign of the end times


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's married  and devout muslim.


He sounds like a.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


Uhm
I’m not tying to impress hot lesbians !


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

Never owned a suit, I had my dress blues if needed. No way I could fit in them now.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Need some help to pack for my cruise. My 40 year old suit in like new condition. Still fits like a glove. This or buy new with shirt and belt?
> View attachment 5183087


That suit will be fine!!

And unless you are going on a luxury cruise, you'll be amazed how casual people dress....A lot of shorts and tee shirts on the cruises I have been on. I only packed 1 suitcase on my last one for a week, and nothing formal. But there are fancy restaurants and it might be nice to do a formal night. 

Where are you going?? (and yes, I am jealous!!)


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

I am eyeing 2 cruises right now...One to Bermuda, again, and one to the New England states, both in November, but after catching Covid the last time I'm a tad gun-shy.

Almost done trimming...On the last one, but needed food to carry on, and it was grilled cheese since I need to get groceries!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

damn 17min and already following me and your new...smh


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is so weird someone is making hand over fist in cash sounds like some Slim Shady s*** going on there


What was weird is 6+ months ago they shut them all down...It was all over the news, then about 6-8 stores spanning 2 counties, but they all opened right back up within a few weeks.

They are sticker stores...You buy a sticker and they give you the weed for free 

Oops, maybe I spoke too soon...I better go stock up ,on some carts while i CAN.









Waverly sticker shop closes at request of District Attorney


WAVERLY, N.Y. (WETM) – A marijuana sticker shop in Waverly has closed at the request of the Tioga County District Attorney. Mile High Accessories, LLC on Broad Street announced its closure on…




www.mytwintiers.com













State cracking down on marijuana sticker shops


The New York State Office of Cannabis Management is cracking down on so-called “sticker shops” for illegally selling marijuana.




www.binghamtonhomepage.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> How? I get the feeling you like seeing them come off, at least 15 min of the day!


I probably wouldn't look away.


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That suit will be fine!!
> 
> And unless you are going on a luxury cruise, you'll be amazed how casual people dress....A lot of shorts and tee shirts on the cruises I have been on. I only packed 1 suitcase on my last one for a week, and nothing formal. But there are fancy restaurants and it might be nice to do a formal night.
> 
> Where are you going?? (and yes, I am jealous!!)


Thanks for your input. It is the Captain's table for one night. I have to be a good citizen and go along with the party so not concerned about being over dress. It has been on my bucket list to see the northern lights while doing up some NL5. This is way out of my comfort zone. I am banking that my penalty if caught with some personal weed will just be confiscated. Terms are that I could be left ashore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Thanks for your input. It is the Captain's table for one night. I have to be a good citizen and go along with the party so not concerned about being over dress. It has been on my bucket list to see the northern lights while doing up some NL5. This is way out of my comfort zone. I am banking that my penalty if caught with some personal weed will just be confiscated. Terms are that I could be left ashore.


Edibles


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Edibles


  yes


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Edibles


Good thinking. Edibles can be a hit and miss thing with me. They will have to scrutinize my vape pen to know it is THC.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2022)

crab a couple of more cards for the vape pen?


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> crab a couple of more cards for the vape pen?


I will try to for sure. Market is crazy. Ontario products not available locally is available on the west coast for a lower price to boot.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was wednesday.


It’s Friday here!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s Friday here!!


When we came back from Guam we landed in SF an hour and a half before we left Guam.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s Friday here!!


Nice try Australia isn't real.

Nice to see you around!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183048


I have to suit up for meetings/work dinners these days. I like it I even rock the Channel Platinum and Versace glasses. Beats hi-vis. The bloke on the right looks like a waiter though.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

What the fuck is a “Bloke”?


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> What the fuck is a “Bloke”?


Dude.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

I was a dishwasher, so I just hit on the waitresses.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice try Australia isn't real.
> 
> Nice to see you around!


Come on Canada don’t be jealous you have tree jizz, keep your chin up.

Good to see your still keeping everyone in line mate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> I have to suit up for meetings/work dinners these days. I like it I even rock the Channel Platinum and Versace glasses. Beats hi-vis. The bloke on the right looks like a waiter though.


Are you still rocking the beard?


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)

Is a bloke without a birdie a bird?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Come on Canada don’t be jealous you have tree jizz, keep your chin up.
> 
> *Good to see your still keeping everyone in line mate.*


----------



## solakani (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you still rocking the beard?


I shaved it right back, I keep my beard trimmer on number 2 these days.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


>


I occasionally play this just to irritate my Wife.
The guy still toured a few years ago, at least.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Is a bloke without a *budgie* a bird?


fify
Nothing to smuggle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


> Is a bloke without a birdie a bird?


Sheila


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Edibles


Yes that is probably the worst that would happen, on board at least. We openly vaped on 2 different Norwegian cruises, in the outdoor smoking bar on top deck. No one said a word. And we puffed away in our cabins 24/7. I was going to say it was CBD if anyone said anything.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

solakani said:


>


----------



## manfredo (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was a dishwasher, so I just hit on the waitresses.


That is a tough job...I worked as a dishwasher for one day at a huge Days Inn in Florida when I was 16, and the manager came up to me and said, Hey, we have an opening in maintenance if you would rather do that, and I was gone from that restaurant! It was probably the most fun job I ever had. I was on 2nd shift and basically just catered to hotel customers, delivering extra towels, closing the pool up at night etc. And I was a young kid with long hair so everyone asked me if I could get weed....and of course, I could  The manager loved me and wanted to send me to managers school, but I was getting home sick and returned to NY.

My apartment looked like a Days Inn room. I stole everything I could from them, even a vacuum cleaner!


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sheila


They don't like being called that AT ALL! Oops.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was a dishwasher, so I just hit on the waitresses.


How did that work out


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How did that work out


Not the way I wanted, worth a try.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

Food is needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

My light wait hangers for my blower motorwe are getting somewhere


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2022)

And it works


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 19, 2022)

It's Friday! Good morning!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 19, 2022)

Happy (actual) FRIDAY !


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)

Morning 


80° and perfect later today. 

How's everyone doing today? Weekend plans?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5183593
> 
> 80° and perfect later today.
> ...


Doin alright.. getting ready to make some tea.. no plans for the weedend


----------



## bk78 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 19, 2022)

The re-up with buttered toast


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

Good beep, you cute meeps. Anyone gearing up for a fun weekend? I am gonna clean my house and get my roof did. Think they have pepto pink tiles?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2022)

bk78 said:


>


Is tha girl by the fence vaping?
Dude is having lots of fun.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

Morning 
Happy Friday


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday. 



Rsawr said:


> Good beep, you cute meeps. Anyone gearing up for a fun weekend? I am gonna clean my house and get my roof did. Think they have pepto pink tiles?


Going to eat my weight in junk food tomorrow. Super stoked! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559993840945209344
Do a rainbow roof, your neighbors will love you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take pics


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2022)

The body and the sky are saying rain what a pain


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, you cute meeps. Anyone gearing up for a fun weekend? I am gonna clean my house and get my roof did. Think they have pepto pink tiles?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

Dropped into the 50's last night....I have a jacket on right now!! But it's going to be a beautiful 84 degree day....Gonna try and ride the ebike. It's been a few weeks I think!

Need to get groceries probably!! And perhaps do some cleaning. My flower room needs a cleaning, as does the trim area....and well, the whole property could use a once over!! Come to think of it, I need a maid!!!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 19, 2022)

It's National Potato Day! 


What's your favorite spud dish? I've many, but am partial to garlic mashed potatoes. 










How the Potato Changed the World


Brought to Europe from the New World by Spanish explorers, the lowly potato gave rise to modern industrial agriculture




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's National Potato Day!
> View attachment 5183610
> 
> What's your favorite spud dish? I've many, but am partial to garlic mashed potatoes.
> ...


 just add cheese and I'd eat that


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's National Potato Day!
> View attachment 5183610
> 
> What's your favorite spud dish? I've many, but am partial to garlic mashed potatoes.
> ...


Garlic fest here this weekend. They even have garlic ice cream!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The body andView attachment 5183614 the sky are saying rain what a pain


It’s rained a couple of times a day lately and I can’t stand it, polyarthritis is an ugly word lol 
I think I’ve almost used my medical recommendation about half way through the 70 days period.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

The roomie did take a Covid test last night. Negative, so I guess it is just a cold. I hope I don't get it as it's a pretty nasty one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

Made mashed potatoes in the ninja a few weeks ago. 

Fresh potatoes, 1 cup chicken stock, 1/4 clove of garlic and savory for 10 minutes. It's evil, I could eat it every day.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5183618


I searched too LOL. Saw that one


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's National Potato Day!
> View attachment 5183610
> 
> What's your favorite spud dish? I've many, but am partial to garlic mashed potatoes.
> ...


Sweet potato with brown sugar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5183486View attachment 5183487View attachment 5183489View attachment 5183490View attachment 5183491View attachment 5183492


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 19, 2022)

Tartiflette is tasty








Tartiflette Recipe


This gooey, creamy baked casserole of potatoes, cream, cheese, bacon, and onions is true French mountain food.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s rained a couple of times a day lately and I can’t stand it, polyarthritis is an ugly word lol
> I think I’ve almost used my medical recommendation about half way through the 70 days period.


O I feel you hopefully you can make it till your reup the meds


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183630


Is it because his fridge is out of level and the ice cubes aren't symmetrical? Gave me shivers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is it because his fridge is out of level and the ice cubes aren't symmetrical? Gave me shivers


I'm glad riu pics aren't peel 'n sniff.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2022)

65 glorious degrees this morning, fan in the back door and windows open. Headed to 103 or so this afternoon.
Mornin.


----------



## solakani (Aug 19, 2022)

Not sure if I like these but willing to try. Strains are created by altering genes of OG Kush to include CBD and autoflower properties.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's National Potato Day!
> View attachment 5183610
> 
> What's your favorite spud dish? I've many, but am partial to garlic mashed potatoes.
> ...


Mmm, I like gnocchi with pesto.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Sweet potato with brown sugar.


Have you ever had sweet potato fries with sriracha cream dipping sauce.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


where's @raratt with the monkey drummer?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


youtubers.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> where's @raratt with the monkey drummer?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2022)

raratt said:


>


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2022)

Well' that was entertaining for lunch, now I have get back on the potato truck and go do some hoeing.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2022)

I made some just plain American Fries last night, with chopped white onions in Olive Oil.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm watching Kung Fu Hustle, forgot how awesome it is.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

I didn't realize how closely my morning coffee and weed rituals were tied together, until I got a caffiene headache... BEAN JUICE TIME. :]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The roomie did take a Covid test last night. Negative, so I guess it is just a cold. I hope I don't get it as it's a pretty nasty one!


BA.5 can evade a rapid antigen test. I'd consider a PCR.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> BA.5 can evade a rapid antigen test. I'd consider a PCR.


I just did another antigen test myself, as I have another mild headache...Like the 3rd one this week. But negative.

He mainly has a cough & congestion so it probably is just a cold. He took Theraflu last night and was a lot quieter.

Ugh, I just checked and cough & upper chest congestion are common with BA.5, along with a sore throat. He has no sore throat at least.

He was in Baltimore last weekend too, and his sister just had Covid again! But was supposedly negative! They all went to the aquarium together!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Tartiflette is tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I’m gonna make that!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is it because his fridge is out of level and the ice cubes aren't symmetrical? Gave me shivers





Laughing Grass said:


> I'm watching Kung Fu Hustle, forgot how awesome it is.


I've never seen that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5183716
> 
> I've never seen that.


Watch it for sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

Any chick use knix?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Damn I’m gonna make that!


I knew I was a Scot and I just recently found out the other half Swiss, Brubaker from brubacher (something about a bridge). Anyway this be my food from 1600s. Ancestry thing is pretty cool. Sil got them for us for Christmas.
Got an email for the Brubaker 300th family reunion IN CANADA @Laughing Grass lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5183716
> 
> I've never seen that.


It's a little over the top... almost ridiculous. Like if crouching tiger hidden dragon was a comedy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I knew I was a Scot and I just recently found out the other half Swiss, Brubaker from brubacher (something about a bridge). Anyway this be my food from 1600s. Ancestry thing is pretty cool. Sil got them for us for Christmas.
> Got an email for the Brubaker 300th family reunion IN CANADA @Laughing Grass lol


In ontario?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5183486View attachment 5183487View attachment 5183488View attachment 5183489View attachment 5183490View attachment 5183491View attachment 5183492


Laundry day?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a little over the top... almost ridiculous. Like if crouching tiger hidden dragon was a comedy.


Never saw that either


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Never saw that either


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

Now I am in the mood to watch people beat eachother up and do sick flippy kicks... maybe a crouching tiger, then shaolin soccer marathon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Laundry day?
> 
> View attachment 5183737


My laundry day started yesterday last load still in the dryer lol


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2022)

“Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the face.”

American Philosopher; Mike Tyson
Bruce Lee said about the same thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I am in the mood to watch people beat eachother up and do *sick flippy kicks*... maybe a crouching tiger, then shaolin soccer marathon.


I heard you say that with an Ozzyman accent. : )


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm trying some old pot I forgot about. Makes everything funny, lot of snickering then I need a snack and a long nap.
Fell asleep at 630 pm last night, then smoked another bowl at 2 am with a bowl of cereal, got right back to sleep.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My laundry day started yesterday last load still in the dryer lol


Just finished myself....and I found $11 bonus in the dryer....Only question is, should I keep it?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just finished myself....and I found $11 bonus in the dryer....Only question is, should I keep it?


No, don't keep it. Buy a pack of bacon! Then eat some bacon O:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just finished myself....and I found $11 bonus in the dryer....Only question is, should I keep it?


When the wife does the wash it is finders keepers so I'm going with keep it because when I do it it is mine anyways lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I am in the mood to watch people beat eachother up and do sick flippy kicks... maybe a crouching tiger, then shaolin soccer marathon.


Kung Fu Hustle ftw....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2022)

if you like that one....check out Iron Monkey by Torintino


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you like that one....check out Iron Monkey by Torintino


That one I haven't seen! Gonna check it out!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That one I haven't seen! Gonna check it out!!


it's good, it's got Donnie Yen in it.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's good, it's got Donnie Yen in it.....


Dude ip man is my jam, I love him!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dude ip man is my jam, I love him!


nice...and since you've seen the first Crouching Tiger....there is a number 2 out, and it has Donnie in it too....


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...and since you've seen the first Crouching Tiger....there is a number 2 out, and it has Donnie in it too....


What a bizzaro title for a #2 sequel,

"Squating Pussy, Concealed Chameleon"


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> What a bizzaro title for a #2 sequel,
> 
> "Squating Pussy, Concealed Chameleon"


Actually...it's crouching tiger, hidden dragon: sword of destiny, Donnie yen is in it, and the woman from the original


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Actually...it's crouching tiger, hidden dragon: sword of destiny, Donnie yen is in it, and the woman from the original


Michelle Yeoh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Michelle Yeoh


Thank you, couldn't remember the name....

Hey John Williams is on channel 9 down here, klrn channel....

Back to the space tomatoes


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

Just watched the final episode of Ozarks....Wow!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

It's 4:20......


----------



## solakani (Aug 20, 2022)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 20, 2022)

Good morning.. TNT..


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's 4:20......


4:19..lol. close enough though


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mmm, I like gnocchi with pesto.


I LOVE PESTO! Especially homemade pesto!!!! Basil, pine nuts, olive oil and Romano cheese, nom nom.!!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever had sweet potato fries with sriracha cream dipping sauce.


I could drink Sriracha from the bottle, if I had a burrito chaser!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5183716
> 
> I've never seen that.


Kung Fu Panda 3 on Cannabutter. Life changer.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> “Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the face.”
> 
> American Philosopher; Mike Tyson
> Bruce Lee said about the same thing.


So did my Dad.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just watched the final episode of Ozarks....Wow!!


What channel?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

Morning 


Mid 80°s and nice today. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just watched the final episode of Ozarks....Wow!!


There will never be a season 5.  when the next season of TWD coming out.?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So did my Dad.


Be like water my friend one of my favorite sayings


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 20, 2022)

Nothing difficult is ever easy.

Good AM.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

Ok so after today it's not looking to bad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

@manfredo Socrates wants to know how your snake issue is going


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeep top off kind of day.
Friends house for a End of summer bash.
Food truck catering, Uuge steak and cheese things








Ziggy Bombs - Specialty Steak & Cheese Subs







www.ziggybomb.com


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @manfredo Socrates wants to know how your snake issue is goingView attachment 5184120


You are gonna scare him away, jeff. 

Chill beep, mon ameeps! How you?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

Well that little white ball isn't going anywhere until I do something about it. Hmmmm. Which tool 

Good morning!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Which tool


 4 Iron?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> 4 Iron?


That's an antique if you aren't a tour player. 4 hybrid!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Kung Fu Panda 3 on Cannabutter. Life changer.


It won't surprise you to hear I haven't seen that either  I have a woefully inadequate base of popular movies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's an antique if you aren't a tour player. 4 hybrid!


My son got me a very nice putter it's got a backup mirror on it and a big old cowbell on it lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well that little white ball isn't going anywhere until I do something about it. Hmmmm. Which tool
> 
> Good morning!


I sat here for awhile wondering what kind of concentrate was completely white and a ball  



Pacoson71 said:


> 4 Iron?


Then Pac rescued me, thanks! Although I will admit to sitting here wondering if he meant 'for iron' and why someone would phrase an item needing pressed that way but then again many words have new meanings these days. As soon as I got about 1/2 cup of the coffee in I realized GOLF!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## the known grower (Aug 20, 2022)

it used to now makes you tired & don't want to do anything, not like when you were younger now you get the panic attacks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2022)

You were right about the seat.
My Butt hurts!

Edit: @curious2garden


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Jeep top off kind of day.
> Friends house for a End of summer bash.
> Food truck catering, Uuge steak and cheese things
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm finding that truck next time I'm down there  that looks freaking awesome!


----------



## the known grower (Aug 20, 2022)

ever heard of preparation H? ,,lol,,,


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5184139


That's about how it looks except imagine a terrier or a cockatoo


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You were right about the seat.
> My Butt hurts!
> 
> Edit: @curious2garden


How was it after you got the solution cobbled together? How fast did you go? (be honest)


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You were right about the seat.
> My Butt hurts!
> 
> Edit: @curious2garden


Bike ride happened?! I saw your axle trouble. How fun was it? Did you run over any nerds toes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5184141


Speaking of is @Laughing Grass at the fair poisoning herself?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

Eating her own weight. Maybe we can guess how much for a prize?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of is @Laughing Grass at the fair poisoning herself?


Do you think the fried donut sandwiches knocked her out yet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Eating her own weight. Maybe we can guess how much for a prize?


'Bout a #


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of is @Laughing Grass at the fair poisoning herself?


I want to see pictures.........damn I'm hungry.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 20, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Nothing difficult is ever easy.
> 
> Good AM.


Obviously you've never been to jail. Lmao.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> damn I'm hungry.


What would you do with a pack of the fattiest bacon you ever saw? I got delivery, and I think my shopper played a prank on me...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How was it after you got the solution cobbled together? How fast did you go? (be honest)





Rsawr said:


> Bike ride happened?! I saw your axle trouble. How fun was it? Did you run over any nerds toes?


I was over thinking it - solution is easily as sound as the factory part.
Max I did was probably 25 or so. That doesn't sound like much but that bike is kind of heavy (70-75 lbs)& will require some getting used to.
GREAT fun though! ~ Would recommend ~

No nerds were injured on the maiden voyage.


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well that little white ball isn't going anywhere until I do something about it. Hmmmm. Which tool
> 
> Good morning!


Straw


Spoon


Barehanded



Or, if you have the whole ball

Freestyle.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> What channel?


Netflix....It's a really good watch, and there are 4 seasons on Netflix.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @manfredo Socrates wants to know how your snake issue is goingView attachment 5184120


What kind if snake is he? He looks similar to my milk snakes. 

I actually just sprayed some bleach and put another dose of mothballs into the "dungeon" yesterday and have been leaving the access door open so they can leave. I sealed up every crack and gap I could find last Saturday. I have not seen any more, but I probably won't know until next August if my efforts have worked.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I want to see pictures.........damn I'm hungry.


Actually me too! A girl can dream....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What kind if snake is he? He looks similar to my milk snakes.
> 
> I actually just sprayed some bleach and put another dose of mothballs into the "dungeon" yesterday and have been leaving the access door open so they can leave. I sealed up every crack and gap I could find last Saturday. I have not seen any more, but I probably won't know until next August if my efforts have worked.


He is a 23-year-old bald python


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Maybe banana bread with bacon fat instead of butter would be good... 
Why am I having stupid stoner cravings when I'm not high? 

I mean it's almost edible. Maybe banana bacon bit bread...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Maybe banana bread with bacon fat instead of butter would be good...
> Why am I having stupid stoner cravings when I'm not high?
> View attachment 5184161
> I mean it's almost edible. Maybe banana bacon bit bread...


Your cannabinoid system is working overtime that's all lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was over thinking it - solution is easily as sound as the factory part.
> Max I did was probably 25 or so. That doesn't sound like much but that bike is kind of heavy (70-75 lbs)& will require some getting used to.
> GREAT fun though! ~ Would recommend ~
> 
> *No nerds were injured on the maiden voyage.*


This nerd prefers to injure herself and nope still not taking my electric out of the garage, can't make me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This nerd prefers to injure herself and nope still not taking my electric out of the garage, can't make me.


I don't know it kind of sounds like you want to race lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Your cannabinoid system is working overtime that's all lol


I am going for one more day. Gonna see how 5 days feels, then next time probably go for a few weeks. I honestly haven't had much trouble. I thought I would be tempted to smoke since I didn't bother putting away my vape or put away the jar I was smoking out of...

I did notice I forgot to eat breakfast a few times because the morning munchies usually get me to the kitchen..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know it kind of sounds like you want to race lol


C2g vs GWN! I'd watch that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am going for one more day. Gonna see how 5 days feels, then next time probably go for a few weeks. I honestly haven't had much trouble. I thought I would be tempted to smoke since I didn't bother putting away my vape or put away the jar I was smoking out of...
> 
> I did notice I forgot to eat breakfast a few times because the morning munchies usually get me to the kitchen..


That's awesome heard Joe Rogan talk about a 30-day cleansing thing never done it that long but the next time you smoke it should be a fabulous High


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 'Bout a #


Same weight as a knuckle sandwich?


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What kind if snake is he? He looks similar to my milk snakes.
> 
> I actually just sprayed some bleach and put another dose of mothballs into the "dungeon" yesterday and have been leaving the access door open so they can leave. I sealed up every crack and gap I could find last Saturday. I have not seen any more, but I probably won't know until next August if my efforts have worked.


How big does a milk snake get?







Python Bites Penis Of Man On Toilet And Doesn’t Let Go 

A Thai man’s routine visit to the bathroom turned into a terrifying fight with a giant snake. 

Atthaporn Boonmakchuay was doing his business on a toilet in his home east of Bangkok when a python emerged through the bowl and bit his penis, outlets reported Wednesday. The python wouldn’t let go, so he screamed for his wife to get a rope, the Thai English-language news site Khaosod English noted.

He managed to tie the snake’s head to the bathroom door and extricate himself “before he passed out from loss of blood,” the site wrote.

According to the Mirror, the man has been hospitalized in stable condition. 

As news video shows, the massive python, alive, was taken from the home still stuck in the pipe and bathroom fixture. Workers eventually smashed it to free the python, which was expected to be released back into the wild, outlets reported.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Maybe banana bread with bacon fat instead of butter would be good...
> Why am I having stupid stoner cravings when I'm not high?
> View attachment 5184161
> I mean it's almost edible. Maybe banana bacon bit bread...


I'd eat that


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

Assembling provisions for golf...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Assembling provisions for golf...View attachment 5184186


Okay I've been sitting here staring at this picture trying to figure out what the hell you're showing me provision so I'm taking it it is weed of some kind I'm stuck here I mean is it in between two couch cushions or what come on help me out


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've been sitting here staring at this picture trying to figure out what the hell you're showing me provision so I'm taking it it is weed of some kind I'm stuck here I mean is it in between two couch cushions or what come on help me out


Clue #2


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Clue #2View attachment 5184218


okay that was going to be my second guess lol I didn't see the wax paper or Not wax paper but parchment paper whatever you guys use to smash your weed with


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

So your first picture is that in between your heating elements of your press?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I've been sitting here staring at this picture trying to figure out what the hell you're showing me provision so I'm taking it it is weed of some kind I'm stuck here I mean is it in between two couch cushions or what come on help me out


He's getting ready to press. That will come after you get that tent humming ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5184141


Now you just sound like Google


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Now you just sound like Google


And Alexa is listening.
Mornin. Two sets of upper cabinet doors installed already, one more after I sit for awhile for my back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> In ontario?


I’m not sure.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 20, 2022)

Good morning beautiful 

Coffee please


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2022)

I showed a couple houses this afternoon. One nice one, and one that needed everything updated. I don't think either are going to be "the one" though. There was a flock of pigeons living in the attic of the fixer upper, lol. Like about 40-50 of them...I heard they are good eating, lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I showed a couple houses this afternoon. One nice one, and one that needed everything updated. I don't think either are going to be "the one" though. There was a flock of pigeons living in the attic of the fixer upper, lol. Like about 40-50 of them...I heard they are good eating, lol.


Squab and potato pie?? Mmm


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I showed a couple houses this afternoon. One nice one, and one that needed everything updated. I don't think either are going to be "the one" though. There was a flock of pigeons living in the attic of the fixer upper, lol. Like about 40-50 of them...I heard they are good eating, lol.


Flying rats.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Flying rats.


Me and my friends ate a chicago park pigeon once... 
Yes, it was a dare.
Yes it tasted fine. (Hot sauce ftw)
Yes it was full of little feather tips cuz we were all city teens who had never cleaned a bird.
Yes, I still have the slingshot.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Flying rats.


Roof chickens!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Me and my friends ate a chicago park pigeon once...
> Yes, it was a dare.
> Yes it tasted fine. (Hot sauce ftw)
> Yes it was full of little feather tips cuz we were all city teens who had never cleaned a bird.
> Yes, I still have the slingshot.


I grew up next to a large dairy farm, and my buddy who lived / grew up there use to shoot pigeons off the silo all the time, and there was an old woman who lived in a mobile home on the farm that use to cook them up and eat them, and she claimed they were a delicacy. Of course they were corn fed so probably were tasty.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I grew up next to a large dairy farm, and my buddy who lived / grew up there use to shoot pigeons off the silo all the time, and there was an old woman who lived in a mobile home on the farm that use to cook them up and eat them, and she claimed they were a delicacy. Of course they were corn fed so probably were tasty.


You had a bog witch? You should have offered her a giant's toe and asked for a blessing.

I have since had some store bought squab, and it is honestly alright. I find those super young chickens you can get (can't remember the pretentious french sounding name right now) to have less of that wild gamey taste, but they are both nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome heard Joe Rogan talk about a 30-day cleansing thing never done it that long but the next time you smoke it should be a fabulous High


A tolerance break by any other name still works as well.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A tolerance break by any other name still works as well.


Do you take them as well? What is the best time frame you have found, if so? I have never taken one for longer than a day since starting, so I don't have a baseline yet! Been 3 years, and I kinda fell into the deep end and decided to grow gills rather than surfacing...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You had a bog witch? You should have offered her a giant's toe and asked for a blessing.
> 
> I have since had some store bought squab, and it is honestly alright. I find those super young chickens you can get (can't remember the pretentious french sounding name right now) to have less of that wild gamey taste, but they are both nice!


It's called poussin chicken. Thanks google


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's called *poussin chicken*. Thanks google


I thought you might be thinking about Cornish Game Hen (which is really nothing more than a young chicken).


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought you might be thinking about Cornish Game Hen (which is really nothing more than a young chicken).


Oh em GEE pops, poussin is younger and more delicious. I thought you used to hunt 
How have you been, gearing up for another trail ride soon?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

My son got me a new blade today


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son got me a new blade today View attachment 5184454


Is your new name skulljeff? Can I call you skulljeff? Anyway, skulljeff, nice blade.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is your new name skulljeff? Can I call you skulljeff? Anyway, skulljeff, nice blade.


Call me what you like lol just not late for food he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Call me what you like lol just not late for food he he he ha ha ha he


Can we have a bbq? I wanna eat ribs and smoke before summer goes out, lol. I will bring the weed!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh em GEE pops, poussin is younger and more delicious. I thought you used to hunt
> How have you been, gearing up for another trail ride soon?


Hunting chickens? I didn't know their names changed with a difference in ages.
Is that like Infants VS Toddlers?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 20, 2022)

Are we talking a dry rub or we talking about something wet and sweet with a little heat


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hunting chickens? I didn't know their names changed with a difference in ages.
> Is that like Infants VS Toddlers?


This feels like entrapment. I don't hunt toddlers 
But the younger the tastier...? I feel gross, gonna go shower.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are we talking a dry rub or we talking about something wet and sweet with a little heat


Honey mustard and red pepper rub, let's gooo!


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)

I have a rack of ribs I need to thaw out so I can do Chamorro BBQ, it makes the neighbors hungry when I cook them.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a rack of ribs I need to thaw out so I can do Chamorro BBQ, it makes the neighbors hungry when I cook them.


Can I come over? I will bring the weed...


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can I come over? I will bring the weed...


I have plenty of that, you can still come over. They need to marinate a day or so though.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have plenty of that, you can still come over. They need to marinate a day or so though.


Sick, I will message you when I get to the airport. 1 day is tight, but I can make it


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

17 years ago today........


Rsawr said:


> *Do you take them as well? What is the best time frame you have found*, if so? I have never taken one for longer than a day since starting, so I don't have a baseline yet! Been 3 years, and I kinda fell into the deep end and decided to grow gills rather than surfacing...


20 minutes  



LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 17 years ago today........
> 
> 
> 20 minutes
> ...


Omg, don't make me choke on my lacroix. Stahhhp


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

17 years ago I got married


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 17 years ago I got married


Man, happy fucking anniversary. You are the coolest, so your partner probably also is. And hopefully you two are still together and are having a nice night! Get off the internet and look into each others eyes, dammit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Man, happy fucking anniversary. You are the coolest, so your partner probably also is. And hopefully you two are still together and are having a nice night! Get off the internet and look into each others eyes, dammit.


First night with kids again......my parents were here....all ours again lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> First night with kids again......my parents were here....all ours again lol


You can't return them for something smoother? Damn...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

420. The peanut butter box is here


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

Coffee and green crack for breakfast, enogh of that indica stuff.
Wow, that's better, I can see again!
Been falling asleep all week and snacking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

Morning?


Maybe tonight


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning?
> View attachment 5184679
> 
> Maybe tonight


Switch to indica? I can't go 6 hrs without a nap smoking that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2022)

Defeated beep. :[ 
Hiya meeps!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Defeated beep. :[
> Hiya meeps!


How's it cookin good lookin! Beep and hiya meeps. Is that vaginal?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> How's it cookin good lookin! Beep and hiya meeps. Is that vaginal?


Uhh, no cooking because water poured through my light fixtures from my shower last night, and I am afraid to turn the lights on, lol. Uhh, Beep is like hello, and you guys are meeps, which is short for meeple, and meeples are my internet people. Obviously. I thought this was explained on the first day of class


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning?
> View attachment 5184679
> 
> Maybe tonight


insoniac to boot. I did 3 days straight with only 4 hours sleep recent was starting to hallucinate. 15 beers cant knock me out. Any know a good sleeping pill? Serious before you say indica. I am trying to stay sane by sleeping


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uhh, no cooking because water poured through my light fixtures from my shower last night, and I am afraid to turn the lights on, lol. Uhh, Beep is like hello, and you guys are meeps, which is short for meeple, and meeples are my internet people. Obviously. I thought this was explained on the first day of class


 Well obviously we were not in the same class. And i was joking. But be carefull!


----------



## solakani (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Well obviously we were not in the same class. And i was joking. But be carefull!


I was just trying to figure out if you were trying to make a queef rhyming pun kind of thing, you know?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning?
> View attachment 5184679
> 
> Maybe tonight


What I usually do when I can't sleep is worry about it and make it worse. Don't do that.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

I'll have some herb tea sometimes. It just slows down the brain, nerves and muscles enough to keep your eyeballs from popping open at some random thought.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was just trying to figure out if you were trying to make a queef rhyming pun kind of thing, you know?


well now ill have to read back and check. Twat? Cunt you here me? I seem to have a earin fucktion. Let me finger it out and ill cum on your back back to you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't do sleeping pills but my wife takes melatonin seems to help her out me I find the most monotone voice history video on YouTube and hopefully it'll put me to sleep


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't do sleeping pills but my wife takes melatonin seems to help her out me I find the most monotone voice history video on YouTube and hopefully it'll put me to sleep


Baseball game and any nearby couch!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

See if the dog wants to snuggle but we both run hot. Party on garth, check you meeples later


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

It's between season nightmares. I should've put the ac on. To warm and I get them


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't do sleeping pills but my wife takes melatonin seems to help her out me I find the most monotone voice history video on YouTube and hopefully it'll put me to sleep


doesnt do shit for me. I think im leaning more towards elephant tranqulizer


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't do sleeping pills.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2022)

I'll take a mild something on rare occasion, like tylenol pm. Anything stronger and I feel like poo in the morning


----------



## solakani (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of is @Laughing Grass at the fair poisoning herself?


Plans had to be changed last minute, we’re going in about an hour


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Plans had to be changed last minute, we’re going in about an hour


Pictures


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2022)

Eat some junk food for us & take pic's.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 21, 2022)

Lather rinse repeat. Going golfing again. Hope it doesn't descend into debauchery again.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

You forgot to edit your post (doesn't) man I sure hope it does!lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Plans had to be changed last minute, we’re going in about an hour


Yes Ontario


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 21, 2022)

Morning. Watched Grapes of Wrath this morning. How sad.
I got high and am trying to shake that terrible time in America. People today have it so cushy.
Sheet washing today. Headed to bed bath and beyond for a comforter, shower curtain and sheets


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lather rinse repeat. Going golfing again. Hope it doesn't descend into debauchery again.......


Now this is not a joke but I was taught how to play golf by a sea Captain with one leg we went 4 time he told me that I could crush the ball very well but I just needed to close the face whatever the hell that meant all I know is the ball went straight and then took a 90° right-hand turn for as far as it went straight lol man I miss cap thanks for the memory


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now this is not a joke but I was taught how to play golf by a sea Captain with one leg we went 4 time he told me that I could crush the ball very well but I just needed to close the face whatever the hell that meant all I know is the ball went straight and then took a 90° right-hand turn for as far as it went straight lol man I miss cap thanks for the memory


Closing the face just makes that problem worse. Counterintuitive I know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Closing the face just makes that problem worse. Counterintuitive I know


Oh that's priceless that just makes it even better he did that shit on purpose lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Got to go put a vanity in for my son you all have a awesome day and a better night damit it


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes Ontario View attachment 5184716


This is my family, not once in a thousand years of military service since then has a family member died in war.
Didn't suprise my wife at all, she's seen me run from danger. She says she's just going to run the other way, not going to get left behind again.










Ralph the Timid & the Last King of Wales


Was the Norman conquest the fault of a cowardly medieval knight?




historyofyesterday.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lather rinse repeat. Going golfing again. Hope it descends into debauchery again.......


FIFY


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Hay @BobBitchen she is just the prettiest little thing


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 21, 2022)

Ziggy Bombs food truck was good, had a zig mac.... Food coma!!!
Damn is it expensive to have one come to your event  .
1K to have it there with 2 people and a 35 sandwich minimum (@18$ ea)
1600 (paid cash....little discount).
like 20 were needed so they cooked up the other 15 wrapped and stacked in a box.
Yummy leftovers... I took one home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5184756


 It might be the best thing but the blue tarp around it says.... "people puke here" 
Well it does to me!

LG did you try one of them?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 21, 2022)

Made a trip to the illegal weed store last night, before they get shut down! Oh yeah!!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5184756


Reported! Unsafe food.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 21, 2022)

An old "friend" of mine is stopping by, who loves Trump....I walked into the kitchen and busted out laughing...My house mate put this poster up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It might be the best thing but the blue tarp around it says.... "people puke here"
> Well it does to me!
> 
> LG did you try one of them?


not yet I can’t find the pulled pork on a krispy kreme donut… ketchup ice cream will be dessert.

it’s over cast and pretty empty today


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2022)

Limited eye candy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2022)

NO!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> NO!
> 
> View attachment 5184821


Oh I'd try that!!

I'm thinking it might need a jelly doughnut on the bottom!! Oh but what flavor jelly????? Apple perhaps?!

Have fun!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 21, 2022)

Is ut me or is this a wicked year for spiders? Seem to be everywhere!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2022)

I want a funnel cake for some reason. With ooey gooey creamcheese icing drizzle. Fair food


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh man, Netflixs Oscar's Oasis!! Sooo good!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Food is needed


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 21, 2022)

Sunday peek


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lather rinse repeat. Going golfing again. Hope it doesn't descend into debauchery again.......


My wife shot 87. 5 strokes lower than her best alltime score. She's a long bombing one putt dropping barbarian queen. She had a lesson on Monday and since then, for me, it like seeing the image develop on photo paper in the developing bath. Gave me shivers to watch. Sorry about the antiquated metaphor lol.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

Update i passed out for 7 hours, human again. Thats your news from lake wobegon, where the women are strong, the men are good looking, and the children are above average


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 21, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Update i passed out for 7 hours, human again. Thats your news from lake wobegon, where the women are strong, the men are good looking, and the children are above average


I'm in south central MN. You know any good Ole and Lena jokes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

Went great with margaritas and mojitos 

Was going to go to another place but it was even 30-40 minutes for take-out.......so we walked a little and found this place..... https://www.tacosytequilahanover.com/
@DCcan if you ever go through there it's worth stopping.

@Laughing Grass it's not the same place I went to on Friday.....this place blows it out of the water and easily half the price 



https://m.facebook.com/TYTHanover


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm in south central MN. You know any good Ole and Lena jokes?


I know a Sven and Ole one. The deer hunting one. Grew up listening to Garrison Keiller. Have some cassettes. May I borrow your cassette player?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 21, 2022)

I feel like an alchemist. Lol

A little green, but I am in space! :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

Pizza night. Sauce (from the garden) and homemade dough, local sausage that I smoked, ham, pepperoni and mozzarella  


Should've done pineapple too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 21, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I know a Sven and Ole one. The deer hunting one. Grew up listening to Garrison Keiller. Have some cassettes. May I borrow your cassette player?


As long as you use MetalHD tape with the auto rewind


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5185198View attachment 5185197


Fudge


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5185198View attachment 5185197


That reminds me of the guy in dune.lol.
Totally discusting.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^
Baron Vladimir Harkonnen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fudge


Yes. I’ve eaten a foot long pogo dog, the candy from a candy apple, a bite of that donut abomination and a bag of cotton candy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes. I’ve eaten a foot long pogo dog, the candy from a candy apple, a bite of that donut abomination and a bag of cotton candy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Baron Vladimir Harkonnen


The one and only.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Let there be fire ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

It is a great night for the fire


----------



## manfredo (Aug 21, 2022)

Nice night here too....a cool 67 degrees. About to hit the hay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nice night here too....a cool 67 degrees. About to hit the hay


Rest well coffee tomorrow morning then


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 21, 2022)

Meet Hoppy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Meet Hoppy.View attachment 5185277


Such a cutie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2022)

Meet, I'll fuck you and eat you mother fucker...




Barely made it out alive! 



SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Meet, I'll fuck you and eat you mother fucker...
> View attachment 5185298
> 
> View attachment 5185297
> ...


I bet that one could take out a small garter snake yuppers awesome critters


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Aug 21, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> Welcome to the PNW
> View attachment 5174372
> 
> ...


What part of pnw you from ? I’m up in yacolt wa


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

@lokie what are you doing still awake?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Well I guess that I'm going to go and stare at the ceiling rest well RIU people


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @lokie what are you doing still awake?


Preparing for the rest of the day.




You are up late, or early depending on your seclude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Coffee coffee coffee is needed lol don't have a picture of a zombie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night  oh coffee how do I love you


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2022)

Good beep. How you, meep? :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>


So you're into dollies too huhha ha ha


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2022)

I get up for 5 minutes and the dog steals my heating pad... She is ignoring me now. I see how it is -.-


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

Morning


Happy Monday.....
Nice now but rain later. I need to do a quick clean on the house because my in-laws are on their way up for a little more than a week. There will be lots of food.......how do I know? you ask .......I got a picture texted to me of a full fridge saying "ready to go".......then a picture of a nearly empty one saying they're "on the way" 

How's everyone doing? Have a good weekend?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday. 

Two days of rain in a row! Not complaining.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.
> 
> Two days of rain in a row! Not complaining.


I can’t even remember the last time I seen a cloud. It’s been 30 here for the last 10 days so far, and it looks the same for this whole week too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I can’t even remember the last time I seen a cloud. It’s been 30 here for the last 10 days so far, and it looks the same for this whole week too


 That's the type of weather we've been having too! Lawns are all brown and ugly.

It felt nice walking around in the pouring rain yesterday.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the type of weather we've been having too! Lawns are all brown and ugly.



I just got fresh sod last week so I’ve been watering 3-4 times a day when I can.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 22, 2022)

Good morning. I hope this isn't Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I just got fresh sod last week so I’ve been watering 3-4 times a day when I can.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185439


It looks awesome! The groundskeepers mowed our lawns a couple weeks ago and it was just a dust storm.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee is needed lol don't have a picture of a zombie


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It looks awesome! The groundskeepers mowed our lawns a couple weeks ago and it was just a dust storm.


Thank you


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2022)

Last 4 weeks perfect spaced Tstorms and good downpours and finally mid and upper 80s! Got my Knee Bends and fast walk in by 7:00. And serviced worm tower.
Vaping my own (Space Monkey x SleeSkunk) x Greenpoit Black Gold f3, thru that old time Vapor Genie Aluminum. Stinky and full on face rush tough.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2022)

I do enjoy Mondays as I no longer work! Retried!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the type of weather we've been having too! Lawns are all brown and ugly.
> 
> It felt nice walking around in the pouring rain yesterday.


I haven't mowed in weeks. The lawn is infested with weeds and the grass is dormant


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks like it is going to be a "cool" week for us. Anytime in August that there isn't a string of triple digit days is a good thing.



Mornin.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5185444View attachment 5185445


Looks good bk..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5185444View attachment 5185445


I'd walk around barefoot in that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I do enjoy Mondays as I no longer work! Retried!


It's Monday?
Whoda thunk, it feels just like Saturday & I'll treat it as such.
(Retired 2)


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd walk around barefoot in that!


HELLZ yeah

My yard has just been trash since I bought my house. I can finally walk around in bare feet!!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's Monday?
> Whoda thunk, it feels just like Saturday & I'll treat it as such.
> (Retired 2)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd walk around barefoot in that!




Looks great @bk78


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2022)

Morning


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Yeah fuck today

Bring me rain for the love of god

The largest mall in North America in the horizon  (which I haven’t even stepped foot in in at least a decade)


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

I hate my bank. After 20 odd years they want to charge me a monthly fee of $25. I have direct deposits and auto pay everything from that account! Including my mortgage which they hold. If I have to do all the work to shift to a 'free checking' account might as well move to a different cash cartel.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

With the cooler temps and rains, my lawn is starting to green up pretty good. I think I will have to cut it this week.

This was the first summer of my life, and I'm 60, that I recall cutting the grass so little. I think I cut it about 4-5 times this spring, and the front only once all summer, and that was it. Normally its once a week, from May through October, which is over 20 weeks.....Sooo, about 1/4 of the normal lawn cutting this year. Rivers are super low!

Something tells me we will be getting many, many snowstorms this winter!!! Moisture amounts almost always average out around here, over the course of the year.


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Periwinkle aka March of Death is the ground cover of choice for me. Drought resistant. Low growing. Invasive plant. Covers a slope so I don't have to mow. Started with 2 cuttings long ago. Now I get a spectacular show of purple flowers in the spring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hate my bank. After 20 odd years they want to charge me a monthly fee of $25. I have direct deposits and auto pay everything from that account! Including my mortgage which they hold. If I have to do all the work to shift to a 'free checking' account might as well move to a different cash cartel.


Do the math sometimes it works for the better. 



manfredo said:


> With the cooler temps and rains, my lawn is starting to green up pretty good. I think I will have to cut it this week.
> 
> This was the first summer of my life, and I'm 60, that I recall cutting the grass so little. I think I cut it about 4-5 times this spring, and the front only once all summer, and that was it. Normally its once a week, from May through October, which is over 20 weeks.....Sooo, about 1/4 of the normal lawn cutting this year. Rivers are super low!
> 
> *Something tells me we will be getting many, many snowstorms this winter!!! Moisture amounts almost always average out around here, over the course of the year*.


I feel the same.....just depends on how the moisture and temperature roll in  


For everyone that's not mowing as much this year........lucky! I mowed 3 days ago and need to again. The heat slowed it down, but not much.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2022)

My plumber takes cash or check, no cards.


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Dank makes good currency for some trades


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do the math sometimes it works for the better.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Periwinkle aka March of Death is the ground cover of choice for me. Drought resistant. Low growing. Invasive plant. Covers a slope so I don't have to mow. Started with 2 cuttings long ago. Now I get a spectacular show of purple flowers in the spring.


They’ve been begging people to go natural here. Idk but I think the guberment may even give you ground cover plants that don’t drink and drive. I’d love to have a couple acres of clover. 
Do you get bees and butterflies? Wife’s sister and nephew raise honeybees and she has a large butterfly garden.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

I may remove my front lawn and put in some xeroscaping instead. It faces west anyway and I don't waste water on it.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Periwinkle aka March of Death is the ground cover of choice for me. Drought resistant. Low growing. Invasive plant. Covers a slope so I don't have to mow. Started with 2 cuttings long ago. Now I get a spectacular show of purple flowers in the spring.


I have a fairly steep bank in front of my house, approx. 25' tall and 100' long that I have toyed with planting in Periwinkle / Myrtle. It is too steep to mow. I usually weed wack it once mid spring, and spray it with Roundup and it keeps it "clean" most of the season....Parts of it are just starting to green back up, and there are several trees so it looks natural without grass....But it would look nicer covered in green and flowers!!


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ve been begging people to go natural here. Idk but I think the guberment may even give you ground cover plants that don’t drink and drive. I’d love to have a couple acres of clover.
> Do you get bees and butterflies? Wife’s sister and nephew raise honeybees and she has a large butterfly garden.


Bunnies munch on the clover in my lawn. Dragonflies clean up the mosquitoes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Morning everyone, hope everyone had a good weekend and stayed safe.....

well we got a chance for some decent rain coming, had a few showers over the weekend, nothing heavy, the heavier stuff maybe this week during the evening hours......glad i'm not in Dallas right now 7" to 10" feel and is still falling there this morning......79 for the wake up.....high 96F

welp time to get a taco in me, ck emails, and get in contact with clients....my server here at the shop is acting up.....eeerrrrrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


>


Ok.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah fuck today
> 
> Bring me rain for the love of god
> 
> ...


Is Reds still there? That's the last place I've been blackout drunk.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is Reds still there? That's the last place I've been blackout drunk.


I think they changed their name to RIU... Larger than MOA. Eh ok .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

effing server updates....finally........might be time to look into another one at some point........


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 22, 2022)

West Edmonton mall, huh ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> West Edmonton mall, huh ok


It was pretty awesome from what I remember. The theme hotel was cool too.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was pretty awesome from what I remember. The theme hotel was cool too.


But have you ever ridden the log shute at Snoopy land? Ah now they call it Nickalodian land. Fuckers. Does nostalgia mean nothing anymore!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is Reds still there? That's the last place I've been blackout drunk.


It’s called the rec room now. Same shit

I’ve been blackout drunk many many times as well


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

They have one at Busch Gardens Virginia too....I might be going next month!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s called the rec room now. Same shit
> 
> I’ve been blackout drunk many many times as well


NO!?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

It was 54 degrees when I woke up and 79 and steamy now. Icky


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> But have you ever ridden the log shute at Snoopy land? Ah now they call it Nickalodian land. Fuckers. Does nostalgia mean nothing anymore!


I haven't been to moa in a decade I bet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> But have you ever ridden the log shute at Snoopy land? Ah now they call it Nickalodian land. Fuckers. Does nostalgia mean nothing anymore!


Planet Snoopy... yes many times. Kinda stupid really, peanuts is lame for anyone under 50.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I haven't been to moa in a decade I bet.


I reckon i'm close to that also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Planet Snoopy... yes many times. Kinda stupid really, peanuts is lame for anyone under 50.


Wawp waw waw waah


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Planet Snoopy... yes many times. Kinda stupid really, peanuts is lame for anyone under 50.


At moa it was called Camp Snoopy. In winter there would be roving gangs of old people walking 5 abreast getting their steps in. Malls are weird. last ones I've seen were half empty or filled with niche stores


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> At moa it was called Camp Snoopy. In winter there would be roving gangs of old people walking 5 abreast getting their steps in. Malls are weird. last ones I've seen were half empty or filled with niche stores


What is Moa?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Planet Snoopy... yes many times. Kinda stupid really, peanuts is lame for anyone under 50.


Peanuts is filled with timeless wisdom, youngster


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is Moa?


The Mall of America. Used to be the biggest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s called the rec room now. Same shit
> 
> I’ve been blackout drunk many many times as well


I vaguely remember the Rod Stewart impersonator falling off his stool, thought that was the funniest thing I'd ever seen then vomiting all over the place at one of the restaurants on bourbon st. Can't dress me up or take me out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Peanuts is filled with timeless wisdom, youngster


lol, Canada's Wonderland. 



Used to be Hanna Barbera Land. I guess all the good cartoon were spoken for.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

I have so much shit I have to get done by Thursday.


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Ramen for lunch. Made in USA. No msg. Reduced sodium. Bone broth powder. Chili powder. Dehydrated mushroom, garlic. veggie flakes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ramen for lunch. Made in USA. No msg. Reduced sodium. Bone broth powder. Chili powder. Dehydrated mushroom, garlic. veggie flakes
> View attachment 5185531


And for dessert???


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol, Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> View attachment 5185518
> 
> ...


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Blue dream. What you having?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Blue dream. What you having?
> View attachment 5185560


I'm out right now and it sucks big time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm out right now and it sucks big time


Are you flowering that leggy girl yet?


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm out right now and it sucks big time


Wishing you about a pound on your next harvest. Croptober is just around the corner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you flowering that leggy girl yet?


Not yet I've got to run some wiring and a new breaker in the electricity box so it will not trip the breaker soon very soon just got a lot on the plate right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Wishing you about a pound on your next harvest. Croptober is just around the corner.


Thanks for that and hopefully you will do the same


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

My all weel drive is now a rear wheel drive vehicle not good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My all weel drive is now a rear wheel drive vehicle not good


If you put a saddle on Odin I'm pretty sure I could ride him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5185559


I miss that playdoh smell.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Lets see what else wife is having a reaction to a med she was taking her body is racked with cramps and about a 1/2 dozen of other thingy going now


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not yet I've got to run some wiring and a new breaker in the electricity box so it will not trip the breaker soon very soon just got a lot on the plate right now


Are you a licensed electrician with permit qualified to do a new electrical install?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Are you a licensed electrician with permit qualified to do a new electrical install?


Noper lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Are you a licensed electrician with permit qualified to do a new electrical install?


Well doesn't the saying go if you want something done right you do it yourself oh wait that just means I'm broke lol


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well doesn't the saying go if you want something done right you do it yourself oh wait that just means I'm broke lol


OK. Be careful. Please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> OK. Be careful. Please


I shall be careful I'm a jack of all trades and I'm a master of------ lol


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I shall be careful I'm a jack of all trades and I'm a master of------ lol


And you must know that a new electrical installation without permit will not be in compliance with any building code and insurance policy that I know of.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes. I’ve eaten a foot long pogo dog, the candy from a candy apple, a bite of that donut abomination and a bag of cotton candy.


What's a pogo dog?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> And you must know that a new electrical installation without permit will not be in compliance with any building code and insurance policy that I know of.


All I can say is IF they tell what I did vs what has all ready done dam they are good


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Just when I thought I'd seen it all.... there's this theory that unless you know something exists, how do you know if you are infatuated with it or not? Thats how I first heard about blumpkins. Refusing further engagement. 
Just woke up, and RIU has me expounding on a gdamn Blumpkin.


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I can say is IF they tell what I did vs what has all ready done dam they are good


What age is the wiring that is in now? It is a bet that I am willing to take.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Oh man, I love corn dogs. Why not just say corn dog? Is that a geographic thingy?


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Just when I thought I'd seen it all.... there's this theory that unless you know something exists, how do you know if you are infatuated with it or not? Thats how I first heard about blumpkins. Refusing further engagement.
> Just woke up, and RIU has me expounding on a gdamn Blumpkin.


Then I hope you were still in bed when you browsed this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> What age is the wiring that is in now? It is a bet that I am willing to take.


We have wiring from about the 30's not connected and it looks like about every 20 or so it was upgraded but they didn't take out the old I've been trying to get it straight


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeff + "wiring" =


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have wiring from about the 30's not connected and it looks like about every 20 or so it was upgraded but they didn't take out the old I've been trying to get it straight


Only need details of wiring connected to main panel. House insurance usually ask for full inspection every 20 years or so.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have wiring from about the 30's not connected and it looks like about every 20 or so it was upgraded but they didn't take out the old I've been trying to get it straight


When I bought my house it still had a fuse box. 6 ten amp circuits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Oh man, I love corn dogs. Why not just say corn dog? Is that a geographic thingy?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_dog#Canada


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> And you must know that a new electrical installation without permit will not be in compliance with any building code and insurance policy that I know of.


Installing a new breaker in a live box is scary shit....I have done it a few times but it had me nervous as hell, because yes, one slip could be your last.




Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I can say is IF they tell what I did vs what has all ready done dam they are good


Around here no one pulls permits for adding a breaker or 2, or running a new circuit....Even if it's an electrician doing it. But I know some areas are different and much stricter. I added 2 circuits here for my flower room too. VERY carefully!! Electricity never was my "thing". 

When I bought this place 20 years ago I had a new 200 amp panel installed, and I had the electrician go through and change every single receptacle and switch in the entire house and do a bunch of other work....the service was the only thing he got a permit for. He wound up being a toker and we became friends.... Still til this day!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Only need details of wiring connected to main panel. House insurance usually ask for full inspection every 20 years or so.


 now that is funny house inspectors lets see them get up there and see what they can I'm skinny and I have a hard time getting up in there should have seen the last guy who came out when we got the house


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Jeff + "wiring" =
> 
> View attachment 5185589


O I see how it is lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O I see how it is lol


hey it got to the point with me when i was doin my wiring stuff........fuck it, i'll just call someone......

being hit with 110 or even 220 is no joke mate....js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey it got to the point with me when i was doin my wiring stuff........fuck it, i'll just call someone......
> 
> being hit with 110 or even 220 is no joke mate....js


Hahaha 110 is like my TENS unit 220 bites a little harder lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> When I bought my house it still had a fuse box. 6 ten amp circuits.


Still lots of them is use, as well as lots of nob and tube wiring, and old ungrounded 2 wire systems

I remember a home inspector saying a fuse box is actually safer than breakers IF everything is sized right...But once someone put a bigger fuse in, all bets are off. 

Makers sense....a breaker is a spring loaded device that can fail. Many a house has burned down due to breakers not turning off.



BudmanTX said:


> hey it got to the point with me when i was doin my wiring stuff........fuck it, i'll just call someone......
> 
> being hit with 110 or even 220 is no joke mate....js


Damn, I got hit with 220 once as a 16 year old kid, working at a Days Inn. I was changing an AC unit that was hard wired in. I shut the breaker off, but didn't use a tester, and got zapped bigtime. The breaker was labeled wrong!! Never again!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hahaha 110 is like my TENS unit 220 bites a little harder lol


just a tad......

TENS units a good and fun btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Still lots of them is use, as well as lots of nob and tube wiring, and old ungrounded 2 wire systems
> 
> I remember a home inspector saying a fuse box is actually safer than breakers IF everything is sized right...But once someone put a bigger fuse in, all bets are off.
> 
> ...


110 isn't so bad.......220 leaves marks.....eek...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

In my younger days when I worked for Bill Haynes Carnival somebody had stuck a fence post through one of the rides leads and that's 480 that will grab a hold and not let go


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 110 isn't so bad.......220 leaves marks.....eek...


I think it might have left a mark in my underwear, lol. 

Can't believe a huge motel chain would have a 16 year old kid doing electrical work, but they did. And I had NO electrical experience then. My boss was only 20 years old and in charge of 300 rooms, a restaurant and a gas station. He probably was paid about 50 cents over minimum wage.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_dog#Canada


I learned stuff from this. Thanks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I learned stuff from this. Thanks!


I wanna try the Kogo!


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5185610


That is very cool


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is very cool


Kogo place on Bloor


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Kogo place on Bloor


Ok what the what I've got the (place on ) and the rest is Greek to me lol the picture of the building is awesome


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok what the what I've got the (place on ) and the rest is Greek to me lol the picture of the building is awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5185625


But what is Kogo-Bloor I don't know these words are they names if so I've got it lol


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But what is Kogo-Bloor I don't know these words are they names if so I've got it lol


A place to get Kogo aka hot dogs on Bloor street.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5185625


u just made me freaking hungry again.....

damnit


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> u just made me freaking hungry again.....
> 
> damnit


wasn't me that started it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> wasn't me that started it.


i know, those actually look good though


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know, those actually look good though


Frankly, I don't eat hot dogs that often. They do look good. Tacos then?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> Frankly, I don't eat hot dogs that often. They do look good. Tacos then?



works for me.....plate of Puffy's work for ya


----------



## solakani (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> works for me.....plate of Puffy's work for ya


don't know what that is but if you say so

aah gorditas


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2022)

I inhaled pollen when trying to dust some clones and have been in an allergy haze all afternoon. Shit is volatile... On the bright side, sneezing into the pollen container totally worked as an even distribution method over the lil tent. *sniffles*

You guys talkin hotdogs?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lets see what else wife is having a reaction to a med she was taking her body is racked with cramps and about a 1/2 dozen of other thingy going now


Your family has my prayers bud.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

solakani said:


> don't know what that is but if you say so
> 
> aah gorditas


those too......

Puffy Taco plate

2 Puffy taco's, rice and bean, and 2 flour tortillas.....



i had some of these over the weekend, oh they were good....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss that playdoh smell.


Go get you some. You guys can finger paint too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go get you some. You guys can finger paint too.


Take prints from the Sunday funnies!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Your family has my prayers bud.


Thanks for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

@BudmanTX all wheel drive question if ok with you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Go get you some. You guys can finger paint too.


Sounds dirty! I like it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)

60 hurts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX all wheel drive question if ok with you?


go for it....i'll answer in a bit...fixen to lock up


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Take prints from the Sunday funnies!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it....i'll answer in a bit...fixen to lock up


 on a 2009 Impreza Subaru transmission and the transfer case for a lack of a better term what's more likely to give out first in your opinion


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Take prints from the Sunday funnies!


Silly Putty!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 22, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Just when I thought I'd seen it all.... there's this theory that unless you know something exists, how do you know if you are infatuated with it or not? Thats how I first heard about blumpkins. Refusing further engagement.
> Just woke up, and RIU has me expounding on a gdamn Blumpkin.


Blumpkin. Good name for a cat. Maybe a guinea pig


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> on a 2009 Impreza Subaru transmission and the transfer case for a lack of a better term what's more likely to give out first in your opinion


What's the car been doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Sounds an act like the CV joint is gone out but it is not


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds an act like the CV joint is gone out but it is not


Does it sound like a ball pin hammer hitting metal?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Does it sound like a ball pin hammer hitting metal?


Not anymore that tapping I was talking about turned into a Crunch and bang and since that it's been on Jack stands


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

How do you spell relief


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not anymore that tapping I was talking about turned into a Crunch and bang and since that it's been on Jack stands


Holy shit, whose the drag racer?

What side?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How do you spell reliefView attachment 5185738


Already there with mine...js


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeff, just get a scooter, dude. You'll be zooming around again in no time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit, whose the drag racer?
> 
> What side?


That is the thing I can't I figure out I switched both half shafts in the front and the backs are both solid


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff, just get a scooter, dude. You'll be zooming around again in no time


My gas powdered bicycle has a flat lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Why do I see the e bike thread coming....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is the thing I can't I figure out I switched both half shafts in the front and the backs are both solid


Hate to say this buddy, your gonna need an investment...js

$$$$ 

TBH....like I said before with the electric stuff...sometimes you gotta get someone that knows more than u....and it starts with "fuck it"

I've had that experience with my own electric stuff....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My gas powdered bicycle has a flat lol


Noooo! Okay, rollerblades! You got this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Hate to say this buddy, your gonna need an investment...js
> 
> $$$$
> 
> ...


Ya I know ( secretly I kind of know what I'm doing with electrical)that being said I firmly agree with Sergeant Schultz one of the smartest people I know lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

You


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya I know ( secretly I kind of know what I'm doing with electrical)that being said I firmly agree with Sergeant Schultz one of the smartest people I know lol


It's all good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 23, 2022)

Well maybe after this blow I'll go stair at my ceiling


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Blue dream


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 23, 2022)

Happy Taco Tuesday


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 23, 2022)

Good AM. Sleeping like hell, no energy, and feeling blue. Not at all like myself. I'm considering abstaining for a little while again to see if that improves my sleep. But right now I'm going to WnB and then exercise to get the serotonin flowing. When it comes to abstaining from weed it is always better to start tomorrow.

If you would like to advise me not to abstain, I'm OK with that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning 





How my day started....

Its rainy here and more rain later, 70° and humid. 

How's everyone today? Happy taco Tuesday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. Woke up with a nosebleed last night for absolutely no reason, my bed looked like a murder scene. Pillow shopping today lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2022)

I think I slept on my neck. eep, ouch.
How you nerds?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday. Woke up with a nosebleed last night for absolutely no reason, my bed looked like a murder scene. Pillow shopping today lol.


Just tell us who you killed, we will help you cover it up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good AM. Sleeping like hell, no energy, and feeling blue. Not at all like myself. I'm considering abstaining for a little while again to see if that improves my sleep. But right now I'm going to WnB and then exercise to get the serotonin flowing. When it comes to abstaining from weed it is always better to start tomorrow.
> 
> If you would like to advise me not to abstain, I'm OK with that.


Insomnia sucks,


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Wearing the seasonal costume of the Upper Midwest: shorts and a warm sweatshirt. Bye bye summer. 

Good morning!


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

camo look at Wayfair. I have these


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Just tell us who you killed, we will help you cover it up


Lol I don't think the pillow is gonna make it. So weird our humidity is 50%ish so it's not dry. Gotta stop picking my nose lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wearing the seasonal costume of the Upper Midwest: shorts and a warm sweatshirt.* Bye bye summer.*
> 
> Good morning!


NO!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good AM. Sleeping like hell, no energy, and feeling blue. Not at all like myself. I'm considering abstaining for a little while again to see if that improves my sleep. But right now I'm going to WnB and then exercise to get the serotonin flowing. When it comes to abstaining from weed it is always better to start tomorrow.
> 
> If you would like to advise me not to abstain, I'm OK with that.


I was awake and outside watching the crescent moon rise at 4am. The sky was crystal clear. Went back to bed to be assaulted by random thoughts for a few hours. Blaaaghhh


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I don't think the pillow is gonna make it. So weird our humidity is 50%ish so it's not dry. Gotta stop picking my nose lol


Or lay off the Bolivian marching powder


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Just tell us who you killed, we will help you cover it up


I've got a tractor with a bucket. Be right over.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I don't think the pillow is gonna make it. So weird our humidity is 50%ish so it's not dry. Gotta stop picking my nose lol


A change in seasons can bring on nosebleeds, I remember my nurse mom saying.

Raining again here today, but we have a nice spell coming....Might even need the AC one or two days!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Grrr. Stupid flies think it's cool to hang out on the leaves of baby plants leaving poop stains. I've murdered them all. Plants are fine, they only have 2 leaves but still. It's a result of home projects disrupting barriers to the outdoors. Gradually getting environmental control back.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

@DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I don't think the pillow is gonna make it. So weird our humidity is 50%ish so it's not dry. Gotta stop picking my nose lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wearing the seasonal costume of the Upper Midwest: shorts and a warm sweatshirt. Bye bye summer.
> 
> Good morning!


Are you kidding? Still a long way to go here in Florida.

My HOA should have replaced my deck 5 months ago but delayed with a different contractor. I'm missing the entire summer without my deck?

I won't talk about my deck anymore after this but it was strong and tall, a deck for a king (or possibly a queen). When rebuilt it will face the sun overlooking a creek and protected area with otters, turtles, fish, too many raccoons, squirrels, an array of birds, and an occassional iguana.

It should be built very soon I am told. The permits have cleared.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb View attachment 5185971



This should be fun


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you kidding? Still a long way to go here in Florida.
> 
> My HOA should have replaced my deck 5 months ago but delayed with a different contractor. I'm missing the entire summer without my deck?
> 
> ...


We built a deck at the start of the pandemic. What a game changer. We just sat on the ground before, at one with the chiggers and mosquitoes...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you kidding? Still a long way to go here in Florida.
> 
> My HOA should have replaced my dick 5 months ago but delayed with a different contractor. I'm missing the entire summer without my dick?
> 
> ...


I read it this way.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you kidding? Still a long way to go here in Florida.
> 
> My HOA should have replaced my deck 5 months ago but delayed with a different contractor. I'm missing the entire summer without my deck?
> 
> ...


Sounds like my house. We have deer and wild turkey too.
No iguanas, just a bunch of types of lizards. One of which made my cat really sick.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday. Woke up with a nosebleed last night for absolutely no reason, my bed looked like a murder scene. Pillow shopping today lol.


H2O2 will clean that. I have some experience with getting blood out of clothing. Whoever decided lab coats should be white was obviously smoking something.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, it was supposed to rain all day, now there is only a very slight chance this afternoon.

Perhaps I shall cut the grass today after all!!

Maybe!

Maybe not!


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wearing the seasonal costume of the Upper Midwest: shorts and a warm sweatshirt. Bye bye summer.
> 
> Good morning!


We are headed to obscenely warm today. Monsoon seems to have paused with only 1 day of rain. Maybe Space Force should consider cloud seeding, sigh.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Ham and eggs


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2022)

Man, that hash stuff is no joke, gonna have to make that a special occasion smoke, I am trying not to crawl back to bed. Might not help that it was from year old bud, hah.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

I'd eat that.....and i just finished taco's too..........

morning.....hello everyone....yes yesterday we actually got some rain.....nice soaker too...minor flooding in town....got more comin today as well.....

high today 89......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We are headed to obscenely warm today. Monsoon seems to have paused with only 1 day of rain. Maybe Space Force should consider cloud seeding, sigh.


Hey if it’s good enough for the chickachinese… Has it worked for them?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Just got my cosentyx doubled. Not sure what to think.

SVR and Jeff Beck ahhhhh yeah


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Man, that hash stuff is no joke, gonna have to make that a special occasion smoke, I am trying not to crawl back to bed. Might not help that it was from year old bud, hah.


Cleaning up my trim area yesterday, I found a plate of hash from probably last winter, that I totally forgot about. I am thinking time to fire up the press!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I'd eat that.....and i just finished taco's too..........
> 
> morning.....hello everyone....yes yesterday we actually got some rain.....nice soaker too...minor flooding in town....got more comin today as well.....
> 
> high today 89......


I was watching the news last night...Looks like parts of Texas were devastated. I saw 15" in one area. They said it was a once in 1,000 year flood!! 

Stay safe!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was watching the news last night...Looks like parts of Texas were devastated. I saw 15" in one area. They said it was a once in 1,000 year flood!!
> 
> Stay safe!!


that was the dallas/forth worth area in the north, we got about 2" yesterday evening down where i'm at, we got a little more coming today......spent most of the night looking at the fur faces inside the house and grandpa on the porch......and vice versa.........it was a nice soaker for us


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ham and eggs
> View attachment 5185990


Looks more like prosciutto


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks more like prosciutto


I thought the same.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks more like prosciutto


And that's still ham


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yes Ontario View attachment 5184716


You missed it!

NBD, nothing good in Kitchener anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> H2O2 will clean that. I have some experience with getting blood out of clothing. Whoever decided lab coats should be white was obviously smoking something.


I bought a liter of 3%. I've given up on the pillow... too gross. Going to try and save the top I was wearing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And that's still ham


I think @Singlemalt would fight you over that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ham and eggs
> View attachment 5185990


Nice ham.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

hahaha, 8 wiener dogs at the disco 








The Weens on TikTok


⚠️ Flashing lights! (Parked car tiktok!) It was about time we washed the car. Lol #fyp #fy #foryou #dog #dachshund




www.tiktok.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @Singlemalt would fight you over that.


Old ham.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @Singlemalt would fight you over that.





shnkrmn said:


> Nice ham.





DarkWeb said:


> Old ham.....


Ok not to be pedantic (as I immediately begin pedanting) but isn't that technically prosciutto and a miserly serving at that?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

I don’t care for any version of “ham”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @Singlemalt would fight you over that.


And you just cleaned up one blood bath and you're already itching for another lol might have to watch this one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

I love pork


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And that's still ham


And it could be Speck or Iberico




__





Loading…






a.co


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t care for any version of “ham”


But bacon


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But bacon


Is that ham?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that ham?


Cured pork. Bacon is pork belly. Ham is shoulder or leg. Fancy ham undergoes a dry curing and agong process and beneficial microorganisms transform the flavor. I've seen dry cured bacon in China


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cured pork. Bacon is pork belly. Ham is shoulder or leg. Fancy ham undergoes a dry curing and agong process and beneficial microorganisms transform the flavor. I've seen dry cured bacon in China


You can’t pay me enough to eat a dry cured steak. I’d rather have bear.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks more like prosciutto


Parma ham is prosciutto from the Parma region of Northern Italy—particularly the Langhirano municipality.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Bacon is pork stomach?! I’ve got to rethink my diet.

Oh speaking of, my insurance company is sending healthy meals for me! Hell yeah I will use that.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t care for any version of “ham”


"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Ham and egg sandwich for lunch today


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


Wife wants ham and I want turkey at holiday so we eat seafood and steaks.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ham and egg sandwich for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5186091


OUCHES


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ham and egg sandwich for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5186091


Hangover food.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife wants ham and I want turkey at holiday so we eat seafood and steaks.


Ham let the Bard. No Like?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ham let the Bard. No Like?


Huh?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Ham let the Bard. No Like?


Hamlet? Nooooooooo I’m not a fan of Shakespeare.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> OUCHES





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hangover food.


Started the week on junk food, why stop now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

and that $16 huge hunk of fudge that I posted on Sunday.... my partner took it to work and gave it away. I didn't even get a nibble.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that ham?


Yes....some of the best


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cured pork. Bacon is pork belly. Ham is shoulder or leg. Fancy ham undergoes a dry curing and agong process and beneficial microorganisms transform the flavor. I've seen dry cured bacon in China


There's all sorts of bacon. Not just pork belly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> and that $16 huge hunk of fudge that I posted on Sunday.... my partner took it to work and gave it away. I didn't even get a nibble.


Sounds like a bloody nose is needed.......oh wait is that what happened


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

DL Chicken Burger with 2 honey glazed donut. Combo with Downlow fries.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Kush Breath


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> DL Chicken Burger with 2 honey glazed donut. Combo with Download fries.
> View attachment 5186107


Are you at the Ex?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





I want one if these stones! Everything is sold like a minute after he lists them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's all sorts of bacon. Not just pork belly.


You better not be talking turkey bacon lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You better not be talking turkey bacon lol


Butterball brand is pretty good.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KAWAIIIII!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> and that $16 huge hunk of fudge that I posted on Sunday.... my partner took it to work and gave it away. I didn't even get a nibble.


Them are fighting words!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You better not be talking turkey bacon lol











Get Ready for Impossible Foods’ Plant-Based Bacon to hit Markets


Impossible Foods is keeping busy and keeping the plant-based options coming. They're working on the perfect plant-based bacon.




www.onegreenplanet.org


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Them are fighting words!!


Girl fight!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get Ready for Impossible Foods’ Plant-Based Bacon to hit Markets
> 
> 
> Impossible Foods is keeping busy and keeping the plant-based options coming. They're working on the perfect plant-based bacon.
> ...


If Vegans despise meat why do they try to make plants taste like it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> If Vegans despise meat why do they try to make plants taste like it?


Because bacon......


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

I have spent the entire day trying to get money out of CD's I opened 3 years ago. First they told me there would be a penalty for early withdrawal. Not early. Then they said they couldn't do it as my accounts are inactive. Um, no, they are not. Then they made me get a letter notarized.

I jumped through all their hoops, now I wait some more. 

Quontic Bank....avoid them like the plague. 

There are banks paying 3%+ for 1 year CD's right now!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like a bloody nose is needed.......oh wait is that what happened


I'd lose that fight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd lose that fight.
> 
> View attachment 5186139


Sounds like you did


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You better not be talking turkey bacon lol



@shnkrmn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you did


You should have seen her!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5186142
> @shnkrmn


Butt Shoulder?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Butt Shoulder?


Butt stuff.......

That's what pork butt is......the shoulder. I had to explain that to my kids when they said "no way"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Started the week on junk food, why stop now?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Butt Shoulder?


If you slap a pig on the shoulder is it sexual harassment?


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2022)

A boar has a corkscrew penis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> If you slap a pig on the shoulder is it sexual harassment?


Ask Dave.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> A boar has a corkscrew penis.


Shit, I thought they had 2 tails.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> If you slap a pig on the shoulder is it sexual harassment?


Not if you keep your pants on.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ask Dave.....
> View attachment 5186147


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Butt stuff.......
> 
> That's what pork butt is......the shoulder. I had to explain that to my kids when they said "no way"











What Is Boston Butt and How It Got Its Name


It has always seemed funny to me that one of the most popular cuts of pork for Southern barbecue pits has an inherently Yankee name: the Boston butt.




www.southernliving.com





Learn something new every day! I always thought it came from the hind quarters.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5186142
> @shnkrmn


I surrender lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

if you haven't tried Jowel, it's pretty freaking good....js


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not if you keep your pants on.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

I really should get out of bed and get ready for work!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you haven't tried Jowel, it's pretty freaking good....js


NO!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you haven't tried Jowel, it's pretty freaking good....js


I love guanciale. it is the correct meat for pasta alla carbonara.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> NO!


Like no as in not going to try it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> NO!


You googled it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> I really should get out of bed and get ready for work!!


stick around and play for a while.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Like no as in not going to try it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I love guanciale. it is the correct meat for pasta alla carbonara.


never tried the dry cured stuff, heard you can eat that just as it is

still love the meat though....cooked good enough it will just melt.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> NO!


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> never tried the dry cured stuff, heard you can eat that just as it is
> 
> still love the meat though....cooked good enough it will just melt.....


mmm. now you are making me hungry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> You googled it lol


I kinda had an idea what it was... people will eat anything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 5186154


Not enough kegels


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> mmm. now you are making me hungry.


you started it...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

this is what happens when a bunch of stoner start talking bout food.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Finnish PM has some moves.....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @DarkWeb View attachment 5185971





BudmanTX said:


> Finnish PM has some moves.....js


Now is the time for the age of the millenials






Super cute!


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5186142
> @shnkrmn


Pork Bellies ???


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now is the time for the age of the millenials
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5186171


It's lame... anyone under 35 who doesn't have an embarrassing video of themselves dancing hasn't lived.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not enough kegels


Autokegels


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's lame... anyone under 35 who doesn't have an embarrassing video of themselves dancing hasn't lived.


glad when i was younger we didn't have video......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's lame... anyone under 35 who doesn't have an embarrassing video of themselves dancing hasn't lived.


she's still a hottie though


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Shit, I thought they had 2 tails.


Is this the pepperoni section?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> mmm. now you are making me hungry.


Because.you didn't give yourself a proper lunch portion!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Autokegels


UroSpot... it's actually a thing.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 23, 2022)

Ugh. 103.4 temp, sick as fuck. Time to do the damn thing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> UroSpot... it's actually a thing.
> 
> View attachment 5186191


I know


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2022)

What's that smell in here?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's that smell in here?


Naked legs


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Because.you didn't give yourself a proper lunch portion!


I need smaller portions to keep my glycemic load in balance. Silver lining is I get to eat more meals in a day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I know


Lol I didn't!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I didn't!


Stick with me kid, you’ll go places


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Dope or pedo?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5186209


Had that couch in the 70s


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

Will butt paste fix a sacral dimple? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Had that couch in the 70s


So did my dealer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Will butt paste fix a sacral dimple? Asking for a friend…


Yes


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes


Only from a butt shoulder though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Only from a butt shoulder though.


Stick with the butt stuff and everyone wins!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dope or pedo?
> 
> View attachment 5186208


Pooed and peed is all I see


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2022)

Living room was also dark paneling.
Everyone's was.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes


Phew. I mean I’ll pass on the news, I’m sure Swim will be pleased.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you haven't tried Jowel, it's pretty freaking good....js


Hmmmmm.

Definition of jowl
(Entry 1 of 3) : *usually slack flesh (such as a dewlap, wattle, or the pendulous part of a double chin) associated with the cheeks, lower jaw, or throat*. 

I might try that, right after I have me some 














10 Penises People Actually Eat


<b>Which one looks most appetizing to you?</b>




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Will butt paste fix a sacral dimple? Asking for a friend…


With or without a shave?


Waxing anyone?

Sacral dimple with tuft of hair


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ugh. 103.4 temp, sick as fuck. Time to do the damn thing.View attachment 5186194


Feel better...Hopefully just a cold! Seems to be stuff going around!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Definition of jowl
> (Entry 1 of 3) : *usually slack flesh (such as a dewlap, wattle, or the pendulous part of a double chin) associated with the cheeks, lower jaw, or throat*.
> ...


Throw in a side of rocky mountain oysters with that....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2022)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> What part of pnw you from ? I’m up in yacolt wa


I'm north of Seattle, close to Everett.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Feel better...Hopefully just a cold! Seems to be stuff going around!!


Time to get our Flu Shots. I got mine yesterday!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


>


U 2


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Blue dream


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2022)

Morning 






Almost 70° with 100% rh, should get up to 80° later. 

Happy Wednesday


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 24, 2022)

Covid free! Just a good old regular stupid flu/cold.
Remarkably, had headache and nausea, instinctively, (it seemed) I smoked some of my Creme de la chem, headache went away almost immediately. Within minutes felt much, much better. So now its wake, coffee, chem and check RIU notifications. Then Netflix, nap, plant charts and duties. Shower, cook dinner for wifey as she gets home from work, online poker til bed. That's my sad life while sick.


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

Granola and yogurt


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2022)

Did my full kneebends and fast walk. Watering everything today. Vaping LVTK x Sunshine4 from 
Bad Dawg. Gonna be a Stoney day! Powerful shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 24, 2022)

Out of all of the days of the week, I put Wednesday right in the middle.

Good AM.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2022)

Trash Day
Take it Away


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2022)

I am cutting the grass today! Clear skies! And gonna chop my tomato plants. They are about done. The deer enjoyed more of them than I did!!

I was texting with my sister in Mass. last night and their lawns are really brown. She said lots of peoples wells have gone dry, and there's is low. If they run the water for more than 30 minutes it gets rust colored, which means it is low....They are having trouble keeping their pool full. 

And I really need to get the bike out...It's been weeks!! I have been walking more though. I might even get the pedal bike out!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

Morning beautiful


----------



## bk78 (Aug 24, 2022)

UGH ITS ONLY WEDNESDAY!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 24, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Trash Day
> Take it Away


I’m ready to go


----------



## Brad104 (Aug 24, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> Anyone up for a long weekend wake n bake....I am!
> I love how it kick starts you day.


Definitely the best way to wake!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

People suck !!
My daughters car was stolen yesterday, second time in less than a year.
Her building has security cams but the F'n landlord wants her to pay $120 to get the footage ! (didn't charge last time.)
She left her ATM card in the car, thieves went to McDonalds, subway, & Starbucks, tried Macy's but were denied.
FU*KIN Thieves


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 24, 2022)

Plant check, check. It's going down. Happy for August results.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am cutting the grass today! Clear skies! And gonna chop my tomato plants. They are about done. The deer enjoyed more of them than I did!!
> 
> I was texting with my sister in Mass. last night and their lawns are really brown. She said lots of peoples wells have gone dry, and there's is low. If they run the water for more than 30 minutes it gets rust colored, which means it is low....They are having trouble keeping their pool full.
> 
> And I really need to get the bike out...It's been weeks!! I have been walking more though. I might even get the pedal bike out!!


I've been living in Florida for over 30 years and haven't seen fall colors since. I want to ride a bike through some beautiful fall foliage near a babbling brook and breathe that crisp fresh air once again.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I've been living in Florida for over 30 years and haven't seen fall colors since. I want to ride a bike through some beautiful fall foliage near a babbling brook and breathe that crisp fresh air once again.


Fall colors are oing to be crap this year. The drought followed by the expected early onset of winter will see to that


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2022)

Grumble grumble Good Morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> People suck !!
> My daughters car was stolen yesterday, second time in less than a year.
> Her building has security cams but the F'n landlord wants her to pay $120 to get the footage ! (didn't charge last time.)
> She left her ATM card in the car, thieves went to McDonalds, subway, & Starbucks, tried Macy's but were denied.
> FU*KIN Thieves


Unbelievable


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> UGH ITS ONLY WEDNESDAY!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5186555


Looks like a Basque meeting. Fur reals.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2022)

solakani said:


> Granola and yogurt
> View attachment 5186536


So basically smoothie ingredients -- without the granola.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Plant check, check. It's going down. Happy for August results.
> View attachment 5186573


Holy shit, mine just barely started flowering. 
Hoping for a late fall...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> People suck !!
> My daughters car was stolen yesterday, second time in less than a year.
> Her building has security cams but the F'n landlord wants her to pay $120 to get the footage ! (didn't charge last time.)
> She left her ATM card in the car, thieves went to McDonalds, subway, & Starbucks, tried Macy's but were denied.
> FU*KIN Thieves


Can she move? Like in with you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5186589


How you doin?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

@BobBitchen says OH HELL NO


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can she move? Like in with you?


Her fiance & her just re-signed their lease. It's a nice neighborhood.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @BobBitchen says OH HELL NO


I think thats what she would say...lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I think thats what she would say...lol


Is she freaked out that she keeps getting robbed or is she mad?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> People suck !!
> My daughters car was stolen yesterday, second time in less than a year.
> Her building has security cams but the F'n landlord wants her to pay $120 to get the footage ! (didn't charge last time.)
> She left her ATM card in the car, thieves went to McDonalds, subway, & Starbucks, tried Macy's but were denied.
> FU*KIN Thieves


Can she file a police report and let the police get the video? So sorry this really sucks.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 24, 2022)

UGH ITS STILL ONLY WEDNESDAY RIGHT?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin?
> View attachment 5186590


 6 ft above ground and drinking coffee lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is she freaked out that she keeps getting robbed or is she mad?


she's handling it surprisingly well, her mom & I are a little more freaked


curious2garden said:


> Can she file a police report and let the police get the video? So sorry this really sucks.


That's what we are working on now. She texted the officer that took the report to do just that. Pasadena PD seems to be busy with other stuff


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is she freaked out that she keeps getting robbed or is she mad?


I’m open if you’re looking for an investigator.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I think thats what she would say...lol


Man that sucks big time are we sure it ain't the universe trying to tell you that you should really get your daughter a different car lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5186589


How is your all wheel drive Jeff?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> she's handling it surprisingly well, her mom & I are a little more freaked
> 
> That's what we are working on now. She texted the officer that took the report to do just that. Pasadena PD seems to be busy with other stuff


Up here it takes a few hours to get LASD to respond to a murder in progress


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How is your all wheel drive Jeff?


Sitting on Jack stands right now


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Up here it takes a few hours to get LASD to respond to a murder in progress


So you have plenty of time to do the deed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sitting on Jack stands right now


O and it is still lacking two wheels


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2022)

Morning everyone...how's everyone doing this fine hump day......

woke up this morning to a light rain.....feels good....on the northern side of the county...they're getting hit....airport got 2 1/2 inches already this morning......high today 90F and steamy

well fresh coffee is up, gotta ck the ol emails, and deal with a few things around here.....looks like i popped a ballast in one of the light systems here at the shop.....


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

Replaced smoke and co2 sensors. Pretty much plug and play if using existing compatible base and pigtail. I changed the pigtail, old plastic was getting brittle. Changed wiring without shutting power off. Just touch one wire at a time.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I've been living in Florida for over 30 years and haven't seen fall colors since. I want to ride a bike through some beautiful fall foliage near a babbling brook and breathe that crisp fresh air once again.


I live in Western Mass, yes, it's amazing here.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2022)

There are actually some nice fall colors around here. In the valley a lot of Chinese Pistache trees have been planted that turn all different colors and in the foothills there are maples that turn a bright yellow and dogwoods that turn red. The oaks just turn mostly brown.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2022)

I had a gig at Williams College once during peak foliage time. The best I've ever seen.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

I may need to stop talking to PD. What I lack in tact, I make up for in aggression & sarcasm.
My daughter may end up homeless & me arrested if I continue.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m open if you’re looking for an investigator.


I bet all 3 of those drive throughs at the fast food places have cameras. If the cops wanted too they could figure it out....But they probably figure insurance will cover it, so why waste their precious donut eating time 

Well I think the lawn is dry enough to cut...and I see I have a few big branches down in the back yard.

Did get some clones transplanted, and killed some beautiful young plants of strains I no longer want. Hard killing healthy plants ready to flip. I thought about putting them outdoors, for about 1 second!


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I may need to stop talking to PD. What I lack in tact, I make up for in aggression & sarcasm.
> My daughter may end up homeless & me arrested if I continue.


I would think they would understand your frustration since this is not the first time a car was stolen.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2022)

Mowed what's left of my front lawn and spread weed n feed on it. Kill or cure I don't care.


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

Story goes a vagrant was bear sprayed by an unknown 2 days ago. He is in pain and practically blinded. Runs in a store, gets milk, goes outside and pours milk all over himself and screaming in pain. Police arrives, takes out beanbag rifle, instructs the guy to lie down and spread em, something that is not possible when writhing in pain, 6 rounds and now the guy is dead.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would think they would understand your frustration since this is not the first time a car was stolen.


I was trying to tell the officer that answered the phone that they used the ATM card in the same area ( 2blks away ) that the car was found last time, About 15 mi from where it was stolen. She said using the cards had nothing to do with the stolen ! Interrupted me more than I can count, she just didn't give a Fu*K what I had to say. 


rant over....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I was trying to tell the officer that answered the phone that they used the ATM card in the same area ( 2blks away ) that the car was found last time, About 15 mi from where it was stolen. She said using the cards had nothing to do with the stolen ! Interrupted me more than I can count, she just didn't give a Fu*K what I had to say.
> 
> 
> rant over....


Give me their number


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I may need to stop talking to PD. What I lack in tact, I make up for in *aggression & sarcasm*.
> My daughter may end up homeless & me arrested if I continue.


Your superpowers! It's why I like you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So you have plenty of time to do the deed.


Even though I have officially changed careers I still fancy myself a professional. I only kill people or look at gore when I'm on the clock. I don't do that shit for free and I prefer having my insurance cover me in those instances. Totally kidding you, maybe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Even though I have officially changed careers I still fancy myself a professional. I only kill people or look at gore when I'm on the clock. I don't do that shit for free and I prefer having my insurance cover me in those instances. Totally kidding you, maybe.


What are you smoking?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

Morally speaking, is “DEXTER” a hero?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Even though I have officially changed careers I still fancy myself a professional. I only kill people or look at gore when I'm on the clock. I don't do that shit for free and I prefer having my insurance cover me in those instances. Totally kidding you, maybe.


You’re funny, wanna hook up and dispose of bad hooomans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2022)

solakani said:


> Replaced smoke and co2 sensors. Pretty much plug and play if using existing compatible base and pigtail. I changed the pigtail, old plastic was getting brittle. Changed wiring without shutting power off. Just touch one wire at a time.
> View attachment 5186608


Call the fire inspector to make sure it's to code


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Call the fire inspector to make sure it's to code


Fire dept does community service and charity drives door to door before pandemic. Get your alarm and battery tested by local fire dept.


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

Apparently co2 detectors are no longer mandatory in Toronto as it is else where in the province. So my new co2 sensors are above code.

Bill 326 BY-LAW -2018 To repeal City of Toronto Municipal Code Chapter 387, Carbon Monoxide Detectors.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You’re funny, wanna hook up and dispose of bad hooomans?
> View attachment 5186643


My old profession is very unionized. We had another department responsible for disposal. They wouldn't want us 'cutting' in on their turf.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Call the fire inspector to make sure it's to code


Is he certified to install it properly even if it is??


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is he certified to install it properly even if it is??


If you make any electrical connection it must be inspected. Maybe not in Canada though.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What are you smoking?


Stone cold sober thank god. Went to get a burger took the hub and dogs. Guy cut me off and pulled a gun, f'n three percenters. I finally got to really drive my car. Turns out an '02 Camry driven by a meal team 6 member can't catch a '22 BMW.

PS turns out my car won't let you hit it. It took an evasive move and braked hard. I was more shocked at the car's behavior than some errant asshat in LA pulling a gun


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> If you make any electrical connection it must be inspected. Maybe not in Canada though.


Can make simple DIY expensive. Ceiling fan. Wiring must terminate in a fireproof junction box. Connections inside the junction box is in DIY domain. Could be making this up. Better to check.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2022)

On one of our rentals we had to do hardwired co2 and smoke. All done by a licensed electrician.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> On one of our rentals we had to do hardwired co2 and smoke. All done by a licensed electrician.


Always the wiser choice as a landlord, brilliant.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2022)

The city I am in is crazy with smoke and CO2 detectors. They want 1 co2 detector on every level, and in every stairway/entrance, and there needs to be one within x number of feet from each bedroom door.

Smoke is worse....1 in each bedroom, 1 outside each bedroom within 7' of the door, one on each level, plus the kitchen, and stairways entrances...and basements need both. It's a huge student town, that's why....and a lot of kids hang out in their rooms with the door closed. 

The city wants to do annual code inspections, and this is the main thing they look at. 

BUT they do allow homeowners to do minor electrical and plumbing...like change switches, light fixtures, change faucets, etc.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 24, 2022)

Spent the last two days deep cleaning my home studio. Good grief 200 feet of audio cable sure can collect dust like nothing I've ever seen. 

One more wall to go and thankfully that's the easy one with the couch and bookshelf against it. Even though I hate cleaning bookshelves, it's better than getting under all the digital equipment to dust wires.

Time for a dab, back to cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2022)

Would love to go from fall colors right to Redbuds!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I was trying to tell the officer that answered the phone that they used the ATM card in the same area ( 2blks away ) that the car was found last time, About 15 mi from where it was stolen. She said using the cards had nothing to do with the stolen ! Interrupted me more than I can count, she just didn't give a Fu*K what I had to say.
> 
> 
> rant over....


When if you get this car back y'all need to set it up as a bait car wire that thing to your electrical system in that car so when they get in it well you know


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Stone cold sober thank god. Went to get a burger took the hub and dogs. Guy cut me off and pulled a gun, f'n three percenters. I finally got to really drive my car. Turns out an '02 Camry driven by a meal team 6 member can't catch a '22 BMW.
> 
> PS turns out my car won't let you hit it. It took an evasive move and braked hard. I was more shocked at the car's behavior than some errant asshat in LA pulling a gun


And you had no clue that the car would do this??? That's messed up


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Her fiance & her just re-signed their lease. It's a nice neighborhood.


Was it a newer car? I thought cars were harder to steal if they use a FOB instead of physical key. 
I have an older Corolla and use a "dual hook club" on my steering wheel when I park anywhere sketchy. It's not a perfect solution, but having to saw through the steering wheel in 2 places is enough of a deterant. 

Good thing it's low to the ground or those a-holes would have stolen the catalytic converter by now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And you had no clue that the car would do this??? That's messed up


My car was advertised with a collision mitigation system and I was given the glittering generalities of what that is. I even dialed in some of it's behavior. But until you actually experience it it's not necessarily what you expect from a car. So yes I knew about it but I didn't really KNOW about it. If that makes sense. I probably could use a dab now that I've stopped taching.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My car was advertised with a collision mitigation system and I was given the glittering generalities of what that is. I even dialed in some of it's behavior. But until you actually experience it it's not necessarily what you expect from a car. So yes I knew about it but I didn't really KNOW about it. If that makes sense. I probably could use a dab now that I've stopped taching.


Makes perfect sense like the first time you experience your anti-like brakes going off you just want to lift your foot off the brakes yeppers I don't think I could drive that I might have too many control issues when it comes to driving to have a car take over from me


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Makes perfect sense like the first time you experience your *anti-like brakes* going off you just want to lift your foot off the brakes yeppers I don't think I could drive that I might have too many control issues when it comes to driving to have a car take over from me


Couldn't have named them better myself, thanks Jeff. I don't think my car cared that my useless foot was still on the peddle. It had taken over and that's a very odd feeling. The times I've crashed, as a pilot I've been behind the yoke and preferred it that way. It's something I'm still mulling over in my head.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was it a newer car? I thought cars were harder to steal if they use a FOB instead of physical key.
> I have an older Corolla and use a "dual hook club" on my steering wheel when I park anywhere sketchy. It's not a perfect solution, but having to saw through the steering wheel in 2 places is enough of a deterant.
> 
> Good thing it's low to the ground or those a-holes would have stolen the catalytic converter by now.


It’s a 2018 Hyundai Tucson.
Saw a news report a few months ago that Hyundai’s & Kia’s with reg key , her model, can be stolen using a USB cable.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> It’s a 2018 Hyundai Tucson.
> Saw a news report a few months ago that Hyundai’s & Kia’s with reg key , her model, can be stolen using a USB cable.


Has she ever considered a GPS Tracker?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Has she ever considered a GPS Tracker?


She considered it last time but never acted.
Maybe this will have her reconsidering.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> She considered it last time but never acted.
> Maybe this will have her reconsidering.


Christmas is coming, dad


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Has she ever considered a GPS Tracker?


Funny, I just bought a new car last week, they tried to slip in LoJack without asking or telling me. I found it while reviewing price breakdown. Had them un- program it . Now I’m rethinking my decision. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Funny, I just bought a new car last week, they tried to slip in LoJack without asking or telling me. I found it while reviewing price breakdown. Had them un- program it . Now I’m rethinking my decision. Lol


Ooooh what'd you get?? My car has a GPS tracker. I wouldn't be without it now. I think they can disable the car remotely etc.... Depending on the price though I bet you can get one as good, if not better directly.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ooooh what'd you get?? My car has a GPS tracker. I wouldn't be without it now. I think they can disable the car remotely etc.... Depending on the price though I bet you can get one as good, if not better directly.


A Kia Sportage hybrid, my new car camping rig. 38mpg,521mile range, decent power, AWD, & huge cargo area.
My daughter & her mom wanted to ride in the back before I rip out the seats & do my buildout.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> A Kia Sportage hybrid, my new car camping rig. 38mpg,521mile range, decent power, AWD, & huge cargo area.
> My daughter & her mom wanted to ride in the back before I rip out the seats & do my buildout.


Sweet!!! Congratulations!

I drove a '22 Accord Hybrid and was really impressed, and I wish I bought it. It was right before gas skyrocketed. 

There seems to be a few more cars coming onto the lots. Probably trying to get all the 2022's out.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Sweet!!! Congratulations!
> 
> I drove a '22 Accord Hybrid and was really impressed, and I wish I bought it. It was right before gas skyrocketed.
> 
> There seems to be a few more cars coming onto the lots. Probably trying to get all the 2022's out.


I’m happy, 
Drove to my daughters yesterday, used almost all electric as traffic in la sucks, 25mph & under the ice doesn’t come on. set the auto drive system, hands off wheel & tried to figure out the infotainment system while the car moved down the road.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m happy,
> Drove to my daughters yesterday, used almost all electric as traffic in la sucks, 25mph & under the ice doesn’t come on. set the auto drive system, hands off wheel & tried to figure out the infotainment system while the car moved down the road.


That's my excuse to buy a new car...My eyes aren't what they were, so a car that helps drive could be a worthy investment!!

Plus, we deserve it anyways!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m happy,
> Drove to my daughters yesterday, used almost all electric as traffic in la sucks, 25mph & under the ice doesn’t come on. set the auto drive system, * hands off wheel & tried to figure out the infotainment system while the car moved down the road.*


Isn't that incredible!!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2022)

Incredible but scares the shit out this old boy!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ooooh what'd you get?? My car has a GPS tracker. I wouldn't be without it now. I think they can disable the car remotely etc.... Depending on the price though I bet you can get one as good, if not better directly.


Neighbors truck was stolen a few years ago and they slowed it down with onstar to a crawl.....the guy jumped out and tried to run but that didn't work lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Incredible but scares the shit out this old boy!!


I'm with you. It's so deeply engrained to scan your instrument, mirrors etc...... It feels wrong. I guess that's another reason it was so upsetting when my car demoted me from driver to passenger. I was handling it more smoothly but the car did get it done.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Incredible but scares the shit out this old boy!!


I wasn’t real comfortable doing it either, but I was amazed


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)

My first thought was I can eat a double double without driving with my leg


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2022)

Had a one wheel Speed Sensor go bad. No 4WD, no ABS, no Limited Slip, no hill assist.
I hope those lane departure and vehicle approaching sensors “fail safe”


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> My first thought was I can eat a double double without driving with my leg


That is exactly where I was on my way from when the unfortunate incident occurred.


----------



## solakani (Aug 25, 2022)

Blue Dream


----------



## solakani (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 25, 2022)

solakani said:


> View attachment 5187035


Now the backwards Superman avatar makes sense,


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 25, 2022)

Special day today, trash day. I have to beat everyone else to it. Show them who wakes up first and responsibly recycles.

Good morning.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 25, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Special day today, trash day. I have to beat everyone else to it. Show them who wakes up first and responsibly recycles.
> 
> Good morning.


Trash day is special here too. Bears like garbage, lol. These fuckers are smart here. They know how to open car doors and get in if they're unlocked. Right now is their fattening up time too so you don't want to piss them off,


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 25, 2022)

Ugh, I'm awake. Need coffee.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 25, 2022)

Thirsty Thursday begins...


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Stone cold sober thank god. Went to get a burger took the hub and dogs. Guy cut me off and pulled a gun, f'n three percenters. I finally got to really drive my car. Turns out an '02 Camry driven by a meal team 6 member can't catch a '22 BMW.
> 
> PS turns out my car won't let you hit it. It took an evasive move and braked hard. I was more shocked at the car's behavior than some errant asshat in LA pulling a gun


Good morning beautiful…
Maybe you should’ve bought a midnight blue corvette.
I’m glad you’re ok.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Thirsty Thursday begins...
> View attachment 5187049


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Morning 


85° and humid again today. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

67% of men’s brains are full of penis.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2022)

Bear A Cuda Trash Cans since 2009 since multiple bear-trash incidents!
Weigh more than cheaper cans weigh when full.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 67% of men’s brains are full of penis.


Boobs


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Boobs


That’s the other 37%


----------



## bk78 (Aug 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> 67% of men’s brains are full of penis.


Pudwuns sits closer to 95% penis


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

Y’all never talk about boobies. Always penis.
I’m not casting dispersion.
We need more boobies.
J/S


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Pudwuns sits closer to 95% penis


You right there brother.
How’s your pussy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Y’all never talk about boobies. Always penis.
> I’m not casting dispersion.
> We need more boobies.
> J/S


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5187060


I wonder what her tat is? lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

Why can I never adopt one of these dogs?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder what her tat is? lol


You can find it on pornhub


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Keep that shit out of here.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can find it on pornhub


Look


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wonder what her tat is? lol


Buffering.....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2022)

Deleted 
Wrong thread
Stoner Error


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2022)

Good beep, chill meeps. How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday Eve


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

Good morning. I'm a single man for a week. The world is my oyster but I'm kind of off oysters. Going to fill a dumpster with trash. Smashing some old hid hoods with a sledge hammer should be fun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, chill meeps. How you?


One more sleep then we hit the road.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One more sleep then we hit the road.


Super vacation!!! Epic :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Super vacation!!! Epic :]


First time we've left the country since Oct 2019


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning. I'm a single man for a week. The world is my oyster but I'm kind of off oysters. Going to fill a dumpster with trash. Smashing some old hid hoods with a sledge hammer should be fun


Not worth selling on FB marketplace?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not worth selling on FB marketplace?


Not to me. Stranger Danger


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not worth selling on FB marketplace?








I shit you not


I bought some printer ink off facebook marketplace earlier today. I went over to the house and when the guy answered the door I could see plain as day a porn playing right on the big screen in the living room, loud as shit. I was like what the hell. My thoughts would be that he would turn off...



 www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I shit you not
> 
> 
> I bought some printer ink off facebook marketplace earlier today. I went over to the house and when the guy answered the door I could see plain as day a porn playing right on the big screen in the living room, loud as shit. I was like what the hell. My thoughts would be that he would turn off...
> ...


Printer ink and free porn! Win Win!

I've bought and sold a ton on FB. Sold my MTB last week, that was the first time I let someone come to the house, normally I'll meet them at starbucks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2022)

Lets get it started with


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 25, 2022)

Good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

Someone is selling an HLG 600 rspec like @Jeffislovinlife's light for $600CAD. Price on https://horticulturelightinggroup.ca/ is $917 CAD. Listed 15 weeks ago... I'd send a lowball offer if I could fit it in my room. 






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

Free 5x5 gorilla grow tent... Kinda wish I looked at used when I started growing. 






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Printer ink and free porn! Win Win!
> 
> I've bought and sold a ton on FB. *Sold my MTB last week, that was the first time I let someone come to the house*, normally I'll meet them at starbucks.


What kind of porn did you have on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What kind of porn did you have on


Tentacle porn... only the finest!


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone doing.....hopefully good and well.....

woke up this morning to a soggy 76F today, looks like we got another 1 1/2 last night, and we got chances for more today, bring it we need it.......especially on this errie anniversary.....high today 90F and chances for rain......

welp time to crab another cup of coffee, eat this taco, see how many people who are offering me money from africa and such.......oh and take care of a few customers....gotta finish i quote for a 70 bus interior.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morning.
> 
> View attachment 5187146


I think I know her


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morning.
> 
> View attachment 5187146


he he he


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tentacle porn... only the finest!


Is it porn if it's on Amazon?
Katsushika Hokusai Art Painting Fisherman'S Wife Dream Oil Painting Poster Wall Art Picture Print Canvas Painting Decoration Poster (12x18inch(30x45cm),Framed) https://a.co/d/4HZCPFf


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2022)

I've been so ambitious. Got out early and ran the weed wacker, then fired up my ATV and dragged up big Ash limb over to the garage and cut that up, and now I'm kicking back with a glass of lemonade and some strawberry cough sativa. Time for a shower!


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I know her


I'd like to...


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is it porn if it's on Amazon?
> Katsushika Hokusai Art Painting Fisherman'S Wife Dream Oil Painting Poster Wall Art Picture Print Canvas Painting Decoration Poster (12x18inch(30x45cm),Framed) https://a.co/d/4HZCPFf


The tentacle around the nipple makes the painting...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 25, 2022)

I think there's an internet adage that all threaded forum discussion groups will eventually devolve to boobs and tentacle porn. I'm not sure what its rule number would be, but I'm almost 52.4% positive that it's a thing. 

/If not it should be because, it's how the internet is.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 25, 2022)

What's tentacle point? Excuse my hillbilly.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 25, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> What's tentacle point? Excuse my hillbilly.


Seriously


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 25, 2022)

Here's a good text concept without violating the RIU TOS and getting the MODs POed.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Seriously


5 star item sold out.







__





Amazon.com: Simulated Squid Tentacle Animal Dildo G Point Anal Plug Sex Toys for Women,Purple : Health & Household


Amazon.com: Simulated Squid Tentacle Animal Dildo G Point Anal Plug Sex Toys for Women,Purple : Health & Household



www.amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> 5 star item sold out.
> 
> View attachment 5187210
> 
> ...


Great and now it's in my "recently viewed items"


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> 5 star item sold out.
> 
> View attachment 5187210
> 
> ...


Oh. Well, ask stupid questions, win great pics.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> The tentacle around the nipple makes the painting...


Oh is that it


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Great and now it's in my "recently viewed items"


That's on you. Shared account?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Great and now it's in my "recently viewed items"


A few months ago I saved a bunch of @420God's pics to our shared notebook. One night she's using it and turns the screen towards me and says who's this? LOL busted.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A few months ago I saved a bunch of @420God's pics to our shared notebook. One night she's using it and turns the screen towards me and says who's this? LOL busted.
> 
> View attachment 5187217


My 6 pack abs have turned into a keg...


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Great and now it's in my "recently viewed items"


The "recommended for you" section of your account may get more interesting.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

I just blamed it on @Laughing Grass


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> My 6 pack abs have turned into a keg...


Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2022)

Oh boy, I may be losing my mind, but I invited dad and bro over for a cookout Saturday... And there will be beer. Those 2 are getting along ATM. and as long as no one brings whiskey, we may be ok. 

I needs a nap!!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2022)

Afternoon w-n-b friends


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A few months ago I saved a bunch of @420God's pics to our shared notebook. One night she's using it and turns the screen towards me and says who's this? LOL busted.
> 
> View attachment 5187217


You're lucky he doesn't have the same shower curtain as you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, I may be losing my mind, but I invited dad and bro over for a cookout Saturday... And there will be beer. Those 2 are getting along ATM. and as long as no one brings whiskey, we may be ok.
> 
> I needs a nap!!


Whiskey and sumo suits

Improvise adapt overcome





__





Zou Inflatable Sumo Wrestling Fat Costume Halloween Cosplay Blow Up Fancy Suit (Sumo for Adult) : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories


Zou Inflatable Sumo Wrestling Fat Costume Halloween Cosplay Blow Up Fancy Suit (Sumo for Adult) : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're lucky he doesn't have the same shower curtain as you


I like the palm trees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I just blamed it on @Laughing Grass


Hey! It's funny and charming when I do it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey! It's *funny and charming* when I do it!


Yeah, that's it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, that's it


Shut up, I find myself hilarous!


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 25, 2022)

Been dealing with some really bad pain in my back for three weeks now . Anyways I checked my plants and it looks like pollination using a toothbrush worked on just the buds I touched.I should have some Meltdown and a Honeybee/strawberry. I might get the beds finished before the snow flies at this rate but there’s progress .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy, I may be losing my mind, but I invited dad and bro over for a cookout Saturday... And there will be beer. Those 2 are getting along ATM. and as long as no one brings whiskey, we may be ok.
> 
> I needs a nap!!


What's your address? I need to overnight you some whiskey and I expect phone videos.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shut up, I find myself hilarous!


Oh....you are


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2022)

They found my daughters car, POS in custody


----------



## solakani (Aug 26, 2022)

Reup on Greybeard AZZ.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 26, 2022)

Wakendded up. Making coffee, 3 Musketeers simply appeared in mah hand.
Like Magic.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 26, 2022)

But it IS Friday!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

Chill beep, meeps and meepettes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning 





That's gonna hurt  

Rain later......that sucks. 80° and humid till then. Supposed to be a nice weekend just hot and humid again. 

How's everyone doing? Weekend plans?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2022)

Dogs up and fed, took em outside, 100 knee bends done, walk coming up when it gets light.
Will have to face some trimming detention later.
Fresh Black Folgers Black Silk in my Fat Bottom Cup!
Bad Dawg LVTK x LBF in the Vapor Genie Aluminum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2022)

Good morning, happy national dog day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> They found my daughters car, POS in custody


In good condition?


----------



## solakani (Aug 26, 2022)

Simcoe, Ontario


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning everyone  . I have a strange request for some help . My first cousin’s ex shot himself over the weekend. He was still part of our family as he had absolutely none . He got into meth but after a two year struggle with that shit his mind was never the same . He was a master grower and a medical provider . He left instructions for everything but nothing on his hydroponic system . His kids want to try to save what they can but know nothing about his chemicals he has there . His boy knows pretty much everything else. Any suggestions ? Thanks W-n-B friends

one of his scogs from last year.



and it’s FRIEDAY ALL DAY today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.

I used.to grow on a flood table like that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Morning everyone  . I have a strange request for some help . My first cousin’s ex shot himself over the weekend. He was still part of our family as he had absolutely none . He got into meth but after a two year struggle with that shit his mind was never the same . He was a master grower and a medical provider . He left instructions for everything but nothing on his hydroponic system . His kids want to try to save what they can but know nothing about his chemicals he has there . His boy knows pretty much everything else. Any suggestions ? Thanks W-n-B friends
> 
> one of his scogs from last year.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the hydroponic section for that information and so sorry for your loss


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

Should I just have them join RIU and start a thread in hydroponics ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Should I just have them join RIU and start a thread in hydroponics ?


There an idea


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> In good condition?


Not as bad as last time, pretty much just the punched ignition & every personal item that was in the car is gone. She also says it's filthy.
Insurance will fix & clean.
She says she's over this car, but still owes 11k


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I used.to grow on a flood table like that.


I see now it's not a flood table. I thought that was a bubbling reservoir underneath a great big pot. Bk is correct. I need new glasses


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2022)

Sorry to heat that @JustRolling 

You sure that's hydro? Looks like that plant is in soil, but nice screen setup.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I see now it's not a flood table. I thought that was a bubbling reservoir underneath a great big pot. Bk is correct. I need new glasses


I deleted because I had another quote quoted lol.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

i haven’t been down there in years. They just asked if I knew anyone that could help with the chemicals . I do know he’s done hydro before but have no clue what he had going on this year . I can ask so they start the thread in the right section.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I deleted because I had another quote quoted lol.


Thank you for the small mercy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Not as bad as last time, pretty much just the punched ignition & every personal item that was in the car is gone. She also says it's filthy.
> Insurance will fix & clean.
> She says she's over this car, but still owes 11k


I vote for turning it into a bait car get some pay back


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

I asked for some pictures so they can get started in the right place. Hopefully they respond soon . I believe he could grow 68 plants .


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I asked for some pictures so they can get started in the right place. Hopefully they respond soon . I believe he could grow 68 plants .


A picture of the chemicals in question would help.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> They found my daughters car, POS in custody


How badly is it damaged? POS


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> i haven’t been down there in years. They just asked if I knew anyone that could help with the chemicals . I do know he’s done hydro before but have no clue what he had going on this year . I can ask so they start the thread in the right section.


Tell them to join RIU.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A picture of the chemicals in question would help.


I’m working on it … thanks guys! They’re having trouble digesting what just happened as you can imagine . The rest of us I think knew it was coming but didn’t know when with his ups and downs . I just talked with him 2 weeks ago and he seemed that he was on the right path this time .


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I asked for some pictures so they can get started in the right place. Hopefully they respond soon . I believe he could grow 68 plants .


I looked at this site a lot when I started out, still do.









How to Grow Cannabis (Easy 10-Step Guide) | Grow Weed Easy


Are you ready to start growing cannabis at home? It's surprisingly easy when you stick to the 10 simple steps in this grow guide. Start growing today!




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> That took me to your last picture


I fixed it, I think.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Good morning 
Pain management day so I’m starting out with strawberry diesel rosin.
We’ve had thunderstorms a couple of times a day for a while now. I can’t stand it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Meg Fox BOOBS


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I’m working on it … thanks guys! They’re having trouble digesting what just happened as you can imagine . The rest of us I think knew it was coming but didn’t know when with his ups and downs . I just talked with him 2 weeks ago and he seemed that he was on the right path this time .


We've been in your shoes. Don't beat yourself up for not seeing it coming, addicts & mentally ill have a knack for covering up their dark side.
If your relatives take the advice offered here they should be OK. I'd distance myself from direct growing advice were I you, hard to give solid help if you're not present & physically involved and watching the plants (plus it would make you immune to the "But You Said" reaction should things go south).

Good luck my friend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope everyone and everything is going good for ya

woke up this morning to a humid mofo and it's 76F, humidity is gonna stick around for a while.....high today 95F

welp time to get this coffee and taco in me........TGIF.......finally get to sleep in for the next 2 days......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Can anyone tell if it’s photoshopped? I think they’re awesome costumes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Pain management day so I’m starting out with strawberry diesel rosin.
> We’ve had thunderstorms a couple of times a day for a while now. I can’t stand it.
> View attachment 5187659


We pretty much had the same except for our storms come in at night for the last two nights in a row mornings are rough smoking black diamondman I need to rinse my coffee cup lol hopefully you get some relief soon


----------



## bk78 (Aug 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy national dog day.


----------



## solakani (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can anyone tell if it’s photoshopped? I think they’re awesome costumes
> 
> View attachment 5187661


Drawing by Maria-Nicole Ikonomou


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

solakani said:


> Drawing by Maria-Nicole Ikonomou


Very cool thanks


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I vote for turning it into a bait car get some pay back


I saw where someone rigged up a flash bang in their car, the bad guy must have shit himself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I saw where someone rigged up a flash bang in their car, the bad guy must have shit himself.


that was out of Lousiana, a guy did it in his truck....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Switched to Motorbreath rosin cartridge. Gotta be portable.


----------



## solakani (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Very cool thanks
> 
> View attachment 5187670


Sorry. Had to look it up. Daguerrotype by Borja Guillot


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

Happy Dog Day


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Happy Dog DayView attachment 5187682


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gotta be *potable*.


fify


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Morning everyone  . I have a strange request for some help . My first cousin’s ex shot himself over the weekend. He was still part of our family as he had absolutely none . He got into meth but after a two year struggle with that shit his mind was never the same . He was a master grower and a medical provider . He left instructions for everything but nothing on his hydroponic system . His kids want to try to save what they can but know nothing about his chemicals he has there . His boy knows pretty much everything else. Any suggestions ? Thanks W-n-B friends
> 
> one of his scogs from last year.
> 
> ...


If we new what the hydro setup was and nutrients/chemicals were we probably could give some input,, maybe even some directions. Sorry for your all's loss..


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 26, 2022)

Neighbor as I drunkenly stagger to water hose.
Nbr: "Seriously? Is that a banana in your pocket?"
Me: "No, stupid. I don't have any pockets. I'm in my frigging crime fighters."
Nbr: "I'm telling your wife!"
Me: " Fine, I'll tell yours next time she's blowing me."


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 26, 2022)

Meanwhile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Neighbor as I drunkenly stagger to water hose.
> Nbr: "Seriously? Is that a banana in your pocket?"
> Me: "No, stupid. I don't have any pockets. I'm in my frigging crime fighters."
> Nbr: "I'm telling your wife!"
> ...







__





BB codes






www.rollitup.org





Spoiler tag!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Judas Priest, how many types of arthritis are there?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Happy Dog DayView attachment 5187682


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Should I just have them join RIU and start a thread in hydroponics ?


Yes, and then PM a couple of us to let us know the thread so we can swing by and make sure he gets some useful advice between the hilarity.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5187771View attachment 5187772View attachment 5187773View attachment 5187774View attachment 5187775View attachment 5187776


4:20 ??????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5187771View attachment 5187772View attachment 5187773View attachment 5187774View attachment 5187775View attachment 5187776


Ok welcome hell of an entrance what are you trying to say there


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok welcome hell of an entrance what are you trying to say there


Mess?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

Nice......pencil


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nice......pencil


And delta 8! Rockin


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

i'm thinking vacumn and a little organization....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

hey anyone use twist slim vap pens before? i'm just curious.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm thinking vacumn and a little organization....js


I'm working on filling a dumpster.right now lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm working on filling a dumpster.right now lol


i did that this morning with some stuff here.......

yeah someone not gonna be to happy with me....


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Is that supposed to be weed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

you say that and i went back to my post earlier with Lucy


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that supposed to be weed?


I’m an investigator you know…


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Is that supposed to be weed?


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

…..I was thinking all the same things .

@BudmanTX is that a pen style ? I’ve had this $15 Drip brand 3.3v-4.8v for 3yrs now and still holds a charge like day one .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5187795…..I was thinking all the same things .
> 
> @BudmanTX is that a pen style. I’ve had this $15 Drip brand 3.3v-4.6v for 3yrs . Thing still holds a charge like day one .
> View attachment 5187796


nice.......

looks like this barter op is gonna go through......show ya later..


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5187771View attachment 5187772View attachment 5187773View attachment 5187774View attachment 5187775View attachment 5187776


This guys post reminds of a Brooklyn 99 scene


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i did that this morning with some stuff here.......
> 
> yeah someone not gonna be to happy with me....


My wife is away  dumpster getting full!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

Guess what goes up next I'm getting very very excited right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Guess what goes up next View attachment 5187818I'm getting very very excited right now


Good tape job


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5187771View attachment 5187772View attachment 5187773View attachment 5187774View attachment 5187775View attachment 5187776


Clean your room..lol.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 26, 2022)

‘’nothing like popping a tent to get you all excited !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

Now that is awesome


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5187826
> ‘’nothing like popping a tent to get you all excited ! View attachment 5187834


Whats this all about now?
Did i miss something?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> View attachment 5187826
> ‘’nothing like popping a tent to get you all excited ! View attachment 5187834


Oh i got it now... im stoned..lol.
Jeff's tent is getting him excited


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Oh i got it now... im stoned..lol.
> Jeff's tent is getting him excited


Yes yes it is


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

Is there such a thing as too much garlic? Probably not...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is there such a thing as too much garlic? Probably not...


Nope..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is there such a thing as too much garlic? Probably not...


Yes, if you want to get laid.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yes, if you want to get laid.


Sharing is caring.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yes, if you want to get laid.


Never bothered anyone I knew. Must be cuz I was cooking for them too... 


farmerfischer said:


> Nope..
> View attachment 5187844


Face meltingly delicious...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Never bothered anyone I knew. Must be cuz I was cooking for them too...
> 
> Face meltingly delicious...


Sugar and fruits= good
garlic, aparagus, onions= bad


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sugar and fruits= good
> garlic, aparagus, onions= bad


 I again have never had complaints. Unless I forgot to scrub under the nails after slicing hot peppers. I may be working with some different equipment than you...


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My wife is away  dumpster getting full!


As a teen I was helping my dad Spring Clean the basement.

Everything/anything sitting on the the floor was taken out side.

This time my dad decided to toss out a stack of boxes I knew my mom would not want to let go of for significant sentimental value.
That weekend was tense.

60+ years later mom would still remind him of the difference between "Her shit" and his "Shity shit" and which needed to be disposed of.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I again have never had complaints. Unless I forgot to scrub under the nails after slicing hot peppers. I may be working with some different equipment than you...


Your equipment might be smaller, but the same principle applies,


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

^^^ I don't think this guy knows what ladies have in their pants 
(I kid, I kid. Probably...)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ^^^ I don't think this guy knows what ladies have in their pants
> (I kid, I kid. Probably...)


Didn't realize you were a lady. My dumbass should have figured it out looking at your sig.
But it is 2022,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ^^^ I don't think this guy knows what ladies have in their pants
> (I kid, I kid. Probably...)


My haters say I always hit on the ladies, so I can't let them down.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My haters say I always hit on the ladies, so I can't let them down.
> 
> View attachment 5187878


Eating ribs and some garlic roasted broccoli. :] and smoking hash... nyomm..


----------



## manfredo (Aug 26, 2022)

I did burritos tonight....yum....leftovers are the best part!! 

Cookout with dad and bro tomorrow. Not sure what possessed me! It will be "special".


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5187962


And the taste I mean if you are having that for dessert after some ribs that watermelon better be on point lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 26, 2022)

So I won the qualifying tournament that puts me into the The Brad Owen WPT World Championship Bounty final on Sunday, Aug 28 – and a chance to win a $12,000 WPT World Championship Passport to the $15 million guarantee WPT World Championship at Wynn Las Vegas. 
Sunday night I'll be pulling out the guns, and putting the smash down. 
It's my thing.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

This is my new friend the Dragon8r!

No, I won't stop touching bugs, you hush...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the taste I mean if you are having that for dessert after some ribs that watermelon better be on point lol


Yummy.....definitely hit the spot...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This is my new friend the Dragon8r!
> View attachment 5188014
> No, I won't stop touching bugs, you hush...


Go for it...


Had this one not to far back....


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This is my new friend the Dragon8r!
> View attachment 5188014
> No, I won't stop touching bugs, you hush...


Thats cool.

Do they lite upon you casually or do you entice them?

At my old place I used to stock damselfly nymph in the goldfish pond.

It was cool seeing them but never had them land on me.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> Do they lite upon you casually or do you entice them?
> 
> ...


Those are really cool looking O:
Bugs land on me all the time. I get fireflies and bumblebees too. I must smell like a plant they like, or have sweet blood or something...


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

<meh gif here>

For me, it's just cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Okie dokie...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> <meh gif here>
> 
> For me, it's just cool


sounds like a good strain you got :]


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Those are really cool looking O:
> Bugs land on me all the time. I get fireflies and bumblebees too. I must smell like a plant they like, or have sweet blood or something...


My grandmother told of a time as a teen a wild swarm of honey bees landed on her arm.

Having grown up in the mountains she weathered it well and didn't panic.

The dragonflies would be cool, a swarm of bees is not an option.

Not a chance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> sounds like a good strain you got :]


Did some bartering for this...js...it's not mine...very yummy


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 26, 2022)

Time for my 1 am dab! All you daywalkers have fun in the morning, I'll check in after I wake up around noon.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

3:30 dabs and edibles.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5188034View attachment 5188035


smh wtaf is wrong with you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Ouch OUCH frick and frack I can't lift my right arm well ok it is my shoulder how can sweeping and clean hurt so much next day?????????????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Well at least I got my tent setup almost done that is something lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We are headed to obscenely warm today. Monsoon seems to have paused with only 1 day of rain. Maybe Space Force should consider cloud seeding, sigh.


We have proper winter again today, but already had some nasty hot weather last week... this summer is going to be something else.
Wild birds are feeding their chick under the corner of my outside braai's roof already.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 27, 2022)

Good morning. Today's plan is to warm up for a lazy Sunday with recliner sitting, napping poolside, light reading, and a little virtual reality chess. Be prepared. WnB first though like most boy scouts. I've earned the bong badge, J rolling badge, volcano badge and a dab badge.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2022)

Morning 


Guess I am....

How's it goin?


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5188127


I think you woke me up.
Mornin.


----------



## solakani (Aug 27, 2022)

Childproof packaging


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that is awesome View attachment 5187839


Looks awesome!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This is my new friend the Dragon8r!
> View attachment 5188014
> No, I won't stop touching bugs, you hush...


Went out to water early this morning and as I walked onto porch, I saw a giant spider, booking it for the piano. Only to swing around and rush me, sending me fleeing off the porch to trip over the hose while cat stood watching. She never paused from cleaning herself, but I could hear her say, 'idiot' in my mind.
Turns out, the spider was a dragonfly, stuck on my screened in porch even with two doors open. Must been tired. I'm limping back to bed. Fuck that dragonfly. 



Rsawr said:


> This is my new friend the Dragon8r!
> View attachment 5188014
> No, I won't stop touching bugs, you hush...


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

Beep beep! Is this where the cool meeps hang out?


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Went out to water early this morning and as I walked onto porch, I saw a giant spider, booking it for the piano. Only to swing around and rush me, sending me fleeing off the porch to trip over the hose while cat stood watching. She never paused from cleaning herself, but I could hear her say, 'idiot' in my mind.
> Turns out, the spider was a dragonfly, stuck on my screened in porch even with two doors open. Must been tired. I'm limping back to bed. Fuck that dragonfly.


It seems my assassin failed this day. 
Bwahahahaha! Send in the house centipedes!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 27, 2022)

WnBaked, some breakfast, now got to pull some vines. 

I finally came up with a camping plan for next month, so have some prep work on gear and food.
20 joint trip plus some campfire hash, new tarp to rig out, raid the pantry.

I couldn't convince my wife to go inland, or canoeing, so back to the ocean.
Got a spot right on the ocean for a couple days, then further up the coast for cliff hikes and day drinking at the local brewery.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5188150


Even his eyeballs are going different directions, lol.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> WnBaked, some breakfast, now got to pull some vines.
> 
> I finally came up with a camping plan for next month, so have some prep work on gear and food.
> 20 joint trip plus some campfire hash, new tarp to rig out, raid the pantry.
> ...


Careful on those cliff hikes. In New Hampshire yesterday a hiker fell to his death, sadly. One minute its a beautiful day, one 'oh shit' later, you're on the other side. Be especially careful if you're drinking, please. We like your presence here.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 27, 2022)

And it's officially fall, to me. Foggy, damp morning, saw a orange n yellow tree, and, of course... cider doughnuts!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Careful on those cliff hikes. In New Hampshire yesterday a hiker fell to his death, sadly. One minute its a beautiful day, one 'oh shit' later, you're on the other side. Be especially careful if you're drinking, please. We like your presence here.


You're from NH?. Good friends of mine just moved to Campton...They sent me a picture of a bear at their back door.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Careful on those cliff hikes. In New Hampshire yesterday a hiker fell to his death, sadly. One minute its a beautiful day, one 'oh shit' later, you're on the other side. Be especially careful if you're drinking, please. We like your presence here.


There's actually a few people who died this summer like that.


----------



## solakani (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 27, 2022)

Galloping Goose Trail


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You're from NH?. Good friends of mine just moved to Campton...They sent me a picture of a bear at their back door.


I'm from Western Mass, close to border of NH and VT.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5188034View attachment 5188035


Kitchen


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

I don’t know how this got passed me but Florida is now controlling how much you can use a day!
It’s got me rocking in my chair. I buy 6-10 grams at a time for delivery about every 2 weeks, if I make it last.
WHO SAYS their guidelines work for me!!! What to do What to do!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kitchen
> 
> View attachment 5188186


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 27, 2022)

update … they went up north for the weekend and mom stayed home to take care of some things . Mom really wants to shut the hole thing down now that she has to pay to keep the lights on. She told them they can finish up this batch ( if they’re still alive ) and it’s done until everything gets worked out. So I probably won’t hear from them until tomorrow or Monday . I’ll keep you guys posted .


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 27, 2022)

More rain. Yay!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t know how this got passed me but Florida is now controlling how much you can use a day!
> It’s got me rocking in my chair. I buy 6-10 grams at a time for delivery about every 2 weeks, if I make it last.
> WHO SAYS their guidelines work for me!!! What to do What to do!!!!


 

No different than any other pain med, right? 


Just buy it elsewhere!! Or have WB (or someone who doesn't toke) get her license, for you.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2022)

Damn I must be stoned. I was typing a post, look up and I'm in my pm box. No clue!!!

Only dry herb so far too. About to swicth to distillate and pop a Xanax, and let the good times roll  Gotta go pick up my bro and hit the grocery store for todays cookout...Me scared!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5188189



Ok, here's the magic phrase in the OMMU update, "*a qualified physician may request an exception to the daily dose amount." *Right now my daily limits are set to 400mg where the new listed ones are at 60mg per day. If my limits go down on the 29th, I'll just get in touch with my doc and ask her about the special dispensation, knowing her it will cost another $25 on my appointment fee to get it done. In fact I'm pretty sure she already does it, so I'm fairly confident my daily limits won't go down, but if they do it's just a phone call to get it fixed. Take a toke and relax, it's Florida, there's ALWAYS a loophole here and it usually comes with a little fee.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> More rain. Yay!


Here too. I gotta move.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn I must be stoned. I was typing a post, look up and I'm in my pm box. No clue!!!
> 
> Only dry herb so far too. About to swicth to distillate and pop a Xanax, and let the good times roll  Gotta go pick up my bro and hit the grocery store for todays cookout...Me scared!


I'd do it stone cold sober in case it runs off the rails. I hate being high talking to cops.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2022)

WTF is rain?


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here too. I gotta move.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ok, here's the magic phrase in the OMMU update, "*a qualified physician may request an exception to the daily dose amount." *Right now my daily limits are set to 400mg where the new listed ones are at 60mg per day. If my limits go down on the 29th, I'll just get in touch with my doc and ask her about the special dispensation, knowing her it will cost another $25 on my appointment fee to get it done. In fact I'm pretty sure she already does it, so I'm fairly confident my daily limits won't go down, but if they do it's just a phone call to get it fixed. Take a toke and relax, it's Florida, there's ALWAYS a loophole here and it usually comes with a little fee.


That’s the route I’ll take for sure. Sounds like we’re the same recommendation.
Everyone is all up in arms over bud. Not me man, $48-58 an eighth lol uh no.
I’ve gotta have concentrates.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ok, here's the magic phrase in the OMMU update, "*a qualified physician may request an exception to the daily dose amount." *Right now my daily limits are set to 400mg where the new listed ones are at 60mg per day. If my limits go down on the 29th, I'll just get in touch with my doc and ask her about the special dispensation, knowing her it will cost another $25 on my appointment fee to get it done. In fact I'm pretty sure she already does it, so I'm fairly confident my daily limits won't go down, but if they do it's just a phone call to get it fixed. Take a toke and relax, it's Florida, there's ALWAYS a loophole here and it usually* comes with a little fee.*


I prefer not knowing my consumption rate and grow amount LOL I feel more virtuous that way.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Got directions?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer not knowing my consumption rate and grow amount LOL I feel more virtuous that way.


Virtuous lol


----------



## solakani (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t know how this got passed me but Florida is now controlling how much you can use a day!
> It’s got me rocking in my chair. I buy 6-10 grams at a time for delivery about every 2 weeks, if I make it last.
> WHO SAYS their guidelines work for me!!! What to do What to do!!!!


To consume 10 grams of live rosin would be pulling on my pen every 2 minutes in a 12 hour day for 2 weeks. What are you doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

solakani said:


> To consume 10 grams of live rosin would be pulling on my pen every 2 minutes in a 12 hour day for 2 weeks. What are you doing?


I’m disabled in a wheelchair with rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, osteoarthritis, osteoporosis, celiac disease, digestive arthritis and eye arthritis. CPTSD and bipolar living the great life while stuck in the GD house at the age of 56.
What would you give me dr?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

solakani said:


> To consume 10 grams of live rosin would be pulling on my pen every 2 minutes in a 12 hour day for 2 weeks. What are you doing?


Oh yeah, GTFO for questioning my medical consumption.


Edit: I changed fuck you to GTFO voluntarily.


No one knows what each of us here go thru so chill out and


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer not knowing my consumption rate and grow amount LOL I feel more virtuous that way.


I'm with you, I prefer not to know. I just kind of stop at "a whole hell of a lot" since every time I roll a joint for a friend I get the same reaction, "Shiat, do you expect me to walk at all today?" Having had my little closet be down for a year, I've had to pay attention to my dispensary amounts and more importantly the money spent at the dispensary. The good thing is the sales around here are pretty good and for the most part the product is at least on par with street goods. 

Right now we're stuck in a superposition of legalized/not legalized. We have medical, but no grow laws and no recreational laws. However every where in town people are putting up little greenhouses in their backyards and growing hemp and contributing to the Delta-8 nonsense, under the hemp home-grow law. Of course 99% of them are sticking a couple real plants in the mix because no one is checking anything. 

There are rumors of legalization and a home-grow law coming through the legislative sewage system. The last petition I heard about was for a potential 9 plant home-grow law, but it's been put off until 2024 at least and will likely get shot down in the first attempt just like our medical law did. Everyone around here has gone weed bonkers and for the most part cops are turning a blind eye most the time, but our legislature is f'n weird and can't decide if it's for business or against the people, or against both.


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got directions?








There are good reviews/stories about this community.









TheVillages.com


The Villages is America's premier Active Adult Retirement Community located in sunny central Florida. Learn all about the #1 55 place with the retirement lifestyle you've been searching for right here in The Villages, Florida.




www.thevillages.com







I want a bungalow on the corner of Easy Street and Lazy Drive.

Come on, lets get High!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm with you, I prefer not to know. I just kind of stop at "a whole hell of a lot" since every time I roll a joint for a friend I get the same reaction, "Shiat, do you expect me to walk at all today?" Having had my little closet be down for a year, I've had to pay attention to my dispensary amounts and more importantly the money spent at the dispensary. The good thing is the sales around here are pretty good and for the most part the product is at least on par with street goods.
> 
> Right now we're stuck in a superposition of legalized/not legalized. We have medical, but no grow laws and no recreational laws. However every where in town people are putting up little greenhouses in their backyards and growing hemp and contributing to the Delta-8 nonsense, under the hemp home-grow law. Of course 99% of them are sticking a couple real plants in the mix because no one is checking anything.
> 
> There are rumors of legalization and a home-grow law coming through the legislative sewage system. The last petition I heard about was for a potential 9 plant home-grow law, but it's been put off until 2024 at least and will likely get shot down in the first attempt just like our medical law did. Everyone around here has gone weed bonkers and for the most part cops are turning a blind eye most the time, but our legislature is f'n weird and can't decide if it's for business or against the people, or against both.


There are times I'm very happy I live in CA. This sounds like nightmare. I remember when we were just starting to get medical. What a legal mess.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There are times I'm very happy I live in CA. This sounds like nightmare. I remember when we were just starting to get medical. What a legal mess.


My wife and I are kind of looking at Nevada. Kind of makes sense for me to go from the wettest place to the driest place, that and I think/hope that living someplace without daily rainstorms and barometric pressure swings my back won't hurt as much. However they've got no grow laws either, unless you live >25 miles from a dispensary. It is seriously easier to travel across this country with a gun than it is to get around with weed. I'm almost welcoming the days when from coast to coast all us old farts are complaining about the corporate takeover of weed and moaning about wanting the old days back; like I heard the old moonshiners complain about when I was a kid, after they got done showing us their hobbyist still. This back and forth nonsense of making laws is tedious and boring.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

The Fed's need to get off there buttholes and just say yes lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m disabled in a wheelchair with rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, osteoarthritis, osteoporosis, celiac disease, digestive arthritis and eye arthritis. CPTSD and bipolar living the great life while stuck in the GD house at the age of 56.
> What would you give me dr?


Well I'd say or maybe even better this he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh how could I forgot the dosage until it works daily lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok @Paul Drake you're supposed to be laughing at my silly ass


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'd say View attachment 5188253or maybe even better this View attachment 5188255he he he View attachment 5188256


If thats legit panama red you are going to be growing it for like 8 months before its done..lol.. one of mine had 20+ weeks of flowering time.. i also grew a malawi gold that didnt finish .. ( grown in a greenhouse) i started it at the end of march and it grew into january and still didnt finish all the way.. i couldnt keep the greenhouse warm enough ( single layer of 6mil)to keep it going..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> If thats legit panama red you are going to be growing it for like 8 months before its done..lol.. one of mine had 20+ weeks of flowering time.. i also grew a malawi gold that didnt finish .. ( grown in a greenhouse) i started it at the end of march and it grew into january and still didnt finish all the way.. i couldnt keep the greenhouse warm enough ( single layer of 6mil)to keep it going..


I'm truly hoping it is it is one that my grandfather would love been looking for seeds for a long time and if they are time well spent


----------



## DCcan (Aug 27, 2022)

I had a 16+ week sativa without a whiff of the alledged skunk, worst pot, what a waste.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Once I catch up a little bit this should be how it runs for my next couple of grows


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm truly hoping it is it is one that my grandfather would love been looking for seeds for a long time and if they are time well spent


Hell yeah.. i love old school sativas..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Hell yeah.. i love old school sativas..


I smoke mostly old school strains when I can my next goal would be some Durban Poison but right now I'm stalkedup with some very exciting seeds and the genetics of them are supposed to hit it out of the park so we will see


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a 16+ week sativa without a whiff of the alledged skunk, worst pot, what a waste.



I've had a few strains that just didn't work well in my environment. I had a Tangie strain I was really hopeful for that literally vined up and around my old 450w hps. Had upwards of 2 inches between flowering nodes and the yield was just sad. Maybe outside or in a greenhouse it would have done well but it needed more light and space than I had. Made great BHO though, pretty much the best I've made. I only ran it for one cycle and started over with new genetics. I figure it's just par for the course, some genetics just won't work in some situations.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok @Paul Drake you're supposed to be laughing at my silly ass


My WiFi went out buddy. All these storms kinda scares me sometimes. But there’s always music


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've had a few strains that just didn't work well in my environment. I had a Tangie strain I was really hopeful for that literally vined up and around my old 450w hps. Had upwards of 2 inches between flowering nodes and the yield was just sad. Maybe outside or in a greenhouse it would have done well but it needed more light and space than I had. Made great BHO though, pretty much the best I've made. I only ran it for one cycle and started over with new genetics. I figure it's just par for the course, some genetics just won't work in some situations.


I just can’t grow anymore. And it’s too much for my wife to take care of on top of being overwhelmed being a caretaker.
I’m LOVING this Motorbreath.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Once I catch up a little bit this should be how it runs for my next couple of growsView attachment 5188265


C99 I love you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> C99 I love you


Sounds like you had a Danc or two in that Ballroom lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok, nap time, if you’re taking notes, I’m supposed to sleep whenever I can


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like you had a Danc or two in that Ballroom lol


Oh indeed


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've had a few strains that just didn't work well in my environment. I had a Tangie strain I was really hopeful for that literally vined up and around my old 450w hps. Had upwards of 2 inches between flowering nodes and the yield was just sad. Maybe outside or in a greenhouse it would have done well but it needed more light and space than I had. Made great BHO though, pretty much the best I've made. I only ran it for one cycle and started over with new genetics. I figure it's just par for the course, some genetics just won't work in some situations.



Speaking of which ... sorry to quote myself, bad forum form. I just found the single seed I saved from that Tangie purchase. It's been sitting on my bookshelf for at least 8 years and I found it while cleaning last week. _Feel kind of smug about how clean my studio is right now. . _Anyway, kind of curious if putting it under the new 330w LED would get different results because I'm definitely getting more light on the plants these days. Big IF I can get it to pop, I don't think I've ever tried to germ an 8+ year old seed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Speaking of which ... sorry to quote myself, bad forum form. I just found the single seed I saved from that Tangie purchase. It's been sitting on my bookshelf for at least 8 years and I found it while cleaning last week. _Feel kind of smug about how clean my studio is right now. ._Anyway, kind of curious if putting it under the new 330w LED would get different results because I'm definitely getting more light on the plants these days. Big IF I can get it to pop, I don't think I've ever tried to germ an 8+ year old seed.


I have and have had no problems, best of luck. Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I smoke mostly old school strains when I can my next goal would be some Durban Poison but right now I'm stalkedup with some very exciting seeds and the genetics of them are supposed to hit it out of the park so we will see


Thats one i get to get back is the durban.. 
Ive always like sativa over indica.. with the 50/50 crosses i always harvest a week or two early for more of the cerebral affects


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Speaking of which ... sorry to quote myself, bad forum form. I just found the single seed I saved from that Tangie purchase. It's been sitting on my bookshelf for at least 8 years and I found it while cleaning last week. _Feel kind of smug about how clean my studio is right now. . _Anyway, kind of curious if putting it under the new 330w LED would get different results because I'm definitely getting more light on the plants these days. Big IF I can get it to pop, I don't think I've ever tried to germ an 8+ year old seed.


With really old seeds i useta use GA3.. if you use it and it germinates,, rinse the piss out of it to get any ga3 residue off, or the seedling will stretch uncontrolably..


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Speaking of which ... sorry to quote myself, bad forum form. I just found the single seed I saved from that Tangie purchase. It's been sitting on my bookshelf for at least 8 years and I found it while cleaning last week. _Feel kind of smug about how clean my studio is right now. . _Anyway, kind of curious if putting it under the new 330w LED would get different results because I'm definitely getting more light on the plants these days. Big IF I can get it to pop, I don't think I've ever tried to germ an 8+ year old seed.











Four Hacks for Germinating Old Marijuana Seeds - RQS Blog


As cannabis seeds age, germination success rate decreases with each passing year. Use these tips to revive your old beans.




www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------



## DCcan (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm really happy with this mostly sativa Blue OG cheese/ Iranian/ R2 in the garden right now. Unusual terps and thick oily smoke, pine tar with berries & sour cream.

It flips 3 weeks earlier than anything else I've grown outdoors, has a high oil content, trimming is a breeze. It goes into flower so fast when light changes. Grown it twice indoors, 61 days, 68 was couchlock.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> If thats legit panama red you are going to be growing it for like 8 months before its done..lol.. one of mine had 20+ weeks of flowering time.. i also grew a malawi gold that didnt finish .. ( grown in a greenhouse) i started it at the end of march and it grew into january and still didnt finish all the way.. i couldnt keep the greenhouse warm enough ( single layer of 6mil)to keep it going..


I have a slow and slinky sativa on right now with a funky mutation. The only reason she lives is because it is fun to look at even while I keep hacking away at it. Damn thing is growing like a vine, and at 7 weeks looks like it needs 10 more. It is starting to choke the indicas it is riding with out a bit!  I think she is trying to be a morning glory...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have a slow and slinky sativa on right now with a funky mutation. The only reason she lives is because it is fun to look at even while I keep hacking away at it. Damn thing is growing like a vine, and at 7 weeks looks like it needs 10 more. It is starting to choke the indicas it is riding with out a bit!  I think she is trying to be a morning glory...


Espalier


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Espalier


Huh?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Huh?


Grow it flat aginst the wall..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Grow it flat aginst the wall..


The wall of my 6 foot tent, like I already am? I am doing my best. it didn't display the mutation in veg, so I had no real prep for how wild and wonky she is. I just cut off the parts that get in my way. At this point I don't think I can train it into control. I have never had a plant in full flower still be stretching inches a day after week 7, super weird. Trying to keep it alive because every stem and budsite is sticky as heck. Her tent mates are indica or hybrids that stopped stretching a month ago, and she is bent over and around them to keep her from scorching haha


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The wall of my 6 foot tent, like I already am? I am doing my best. it didn't display the mutation in veg, so I had no real prep for how wild and wonky she is. I just cut off the parts that get in my way. At this point I don't think I can train it into control. I have never had a plant in full flower still be stretching inches a day after week 7, super weird. Trying to keep it alive because every stem and budsite is sticky as heck. Her tent mates are indica or hybrids that stopped stretching a month ago, and she is bent over and around them to keep her from scorching haha


Nothing wrong with a little bondage to keep her in line.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nothing wrong with a little bondage to keep her in line.


I so badly want some of her to finish. The smell on hand after training is violently apple skin astringent mainly, plus some kind of gasoline or piss afterbite... 
I chucked these genetics, hoping to tame the wild growth pheno out. Then got a mouthful....


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Huh?







__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


https://www.usnews.com/news/healthiest-communities My county was 49 fml



www.rollitup.org


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The wall of my 6 foot tent, like I already am? I am doing my best. it didn't display the mutation in veg, so I had no real prep for how wild and wonky she is. I just cut off the parts that get in my way. At this point I don't think I can train it into control. I have never had a plant in full flower still be stretching inches a day after week 7, super weird. Trying to keep it alive because every stem and budsite is sticky as heck. Her tent mates are indica or hybrids that stopped stretching a month ago, and she is bent over and around them to keep her from scorching haha


Yeah espalier is like this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Why yes I do believe that I willwho is going to join


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm puffing on my strawberry cough sativa cart.... 

and ate a 100 mg white chocolate in the freezer. Twas tasty. 

I am feeling so fat. And high.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm puffing on my strawberry cough sativa cart....
> 
> and ate a 100 mg white chocolate in the freezer. Twas tasty.
> 
> I am feeling so fat. And high.


Nice.. i just took a couple rips off my pipe of last years smoke..


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2022)

I have the munchie supplies


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have the munchie supplies
> 
> View attachment 5188483


And I'll join you just not so healthy lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2022)

Sugar buzzs Whata Rush lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2022)

Ooop, wasted. <3 u


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm really happy with this mostly sativa Blue OG cheese/ Iranian/ R2 in the garden right now. Unusual terps and thick oily smoke, pine tar with berries & sour cream.
> 
> It flips 3 weeks earlier than anything else I've grown outdoors, has a high oil content, trimming is a breeze. It goes into flower so fast when light changes. Grown it twice indoors, 61 days, 68 was couchlock.
> 
> View attachment 5188312


Sounds interesting. Might go nicely with a Leffe blonde ale that has notes of vanilla and cloves


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 28, 2022)

Rain all night. So nice

Good morning!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 28, 2022)

I got 10 hrs of sleep, and second coffee, so I'm awake n baked.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

Totally tranquilized myself with those edibles yesterday. :]
Beep, meeps!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 28, 2022)

3 inches in the rain gauge!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2022)

Morning 


85° and humid today......

Happy Sunday


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 28, 2022)

I slept for almost 8 hours straight! Great morning!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeep day, Chainsaw clippers and trail making.

Happy Sunday!

Corn beef hash, cheddar cheese omelets and toast on the table.

Oh, and Coffee


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 28, 2022)

Read between the lines


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5188657


Good morning.

Would you like a beer to start the day?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Would you like a beer to start the day?
> 
> ...


I’ll pass on the beer but thanks. The wife is right there <<<


----------



## solakani (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Lycka (Aug 28, 2022)

Is it still wake n bake if it's an edible only?

Cheers! 75°, sunny, not humid at all. Perfection to me!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Lycka said:


> Is it still wake n bake if it's an edible only?
> 
> Cheers! 75°, sunny, not humid at all. Perfection to me!


Yuppers works for me if it works for you welcome to wake and bake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Lycka said:


> Is it still wake n bake if it's an edible only?
> 
> Cheers! 75°, sunny, not humid at all. Perfection to me!


The other self says wait a minute there had better be coffee and involved lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The other self says wait a minute there had better be coffee and involved lol


How you doin Jeff


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Totally tranquilized myself with those edibles yesterday. :]
> Beep, meeps!


Me too!! I slept til 10 am, and still felt stoned when I got up!! Edibles


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

Kill these bugs!








Spotted lanternflies are on the most wanted list: Get ready to stomp


Agriculture officials in many states are encouraging residents to kill the spotted lanternfly on sight.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How you doin Jeff


6 ft above ground and well enough thanks for asking and yourself doing well


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2022)

Lazy Sunday....Burritos, laundry, a bike ride, maybe a little research, slight possibility of some house cleaning...Oh yeah!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Kill these bugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These little fuckers have made here in michigan


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 6 ft above ground and well enough thanks for asking and yourself doing well


About the same buddy. The sun was out for a few…


----------



## solakani (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> About the same buddy. The sun was out for a few…


We are waiting on afternoon showers here and according to the human barometer for about an hour and a half away lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are waiting on afternoon showers here and according to the human barometer for about an hour and a half away lol


Haha ain’t that the truth. I never understood the weight of air causing pain.


----------



## solakani (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Haha ain’t that the truth. I never understood the weight of air causing pain.


Ya I can not imagine living in Florida right now I don't know how you do it


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya I can not imagine living in Florida right now I don't know how you do it


Not easy man…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not easy man…


I mean Florida does have its beauty and a very different speed of life witch I miss


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean Florida does have its beauty and a very different speed of life witch I miss


If it weren’t for the beaches I’d be gone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If it weren’t for the beaches I’d be gone.


Trust me when I say the beaches wouldn't be the only thing you missed when you left


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

The smell of the ocean for one sunrise or sunset the ability to see them then you have the smooth roads and let's not forget the food when you come out of Florida and you live in a place where pretty much the best seafood on offer is Red Lobster it's a sad sad situation lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean Florida does have its beauty and a very different speed of life witch I miss


Yeah. I've been here for 21 years now. This place is kind of like a black hole, you really want to leave you just... can't quite make it out. That's why my wife and I call our plans to move in the next there years escape velocity. This place makes it difficult to leave after making it so very clear you should.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah. I've been here for 21 years now. This place is kind of like a black hole, you really want to leave you just... can't quite make it out. That's why my wife and I call our plans to move in the next there years escape velocity. This place makes it difficult to leave after making it so very clear you should.


Oh I feel you there it took a Hurricane Andrew to blow me out of the place so escape velocity sounds about right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

I wasn't to far off lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2022)

Well after 2 years of trying, I got another DNA sample from the old man yesterday. It is in the mail!! His first sample was unreadable so they asked for another one, over 2 years ago. They want a saliva sample without any food, drink, or smoke ingested for at least 30 minutes before. Well that's near impossible with dad!!!!

He is so blind....Yesterday I kept looking at him, and it looked like he was growing a chin beard....except the more I looked it wasn't on his chin, but under his chin, like his upper neck. Finally I said. "are you growing a beard?"...he says "no why, did I miss a spot?" "um yeah, for about a month by the looks of things". He started feeling around and found the big tuft of hair, and was embarrassed...."oh I don't see too good, I'll shave that off as soon as I get home". I can't believe no one said anything to him about it. I really should have got a pic of that one!

I really can't believe he is still driving a car!! He is having a hip replacement done soon too....amazingly!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well after 2 years of trying, I got another DNA sample from the old man yesterday. It is in the mail!! His first sample was unreadable so they asked for another one, over 2 years ago. They want a saliva sample without any food, drink, or smoke ingested for at least 30 minutes before. Well that's near impossible with dad!!!!
> 
> He is so blind....Yesterday I kept looking at him, and it looked like he was growing a chin beard....except the more I looked it wasn't on his chin, but under his chin, like his upper neck. Finally I said. "are you growing a beard?"...he says "no why, did I miss a spot?" "um yeah, for about a month by the looks of things". He started feeling around and found the big tuft of hair, and was embarrassed...."oh I don't see too good, I'll shave that off as soon as I get home". I can't believe no one said anything to him about it. I really should have got a pic of that one!
> 
> I really can't believe he is still driving a car!! He is having a hip replacement done soon too....amazingly!!


And so the truth comes out about the little family get together you were on a DNA capture Mission I got it lol hopefully it wasn't too stressful and maybe had a good time after all


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well after 2 years of trying, I got another DNA sample from the old man yesterday. It is in the mail!! His first sample was unreadable so they asked for another one, over 2 years ago. They want a saliva sample without any food, drink, or smoke ingested for at least 30 minutes before. Well that's near impossible with dad!!!!
> 
> He is so blind....Yesterday I kept looking at him, and it looked like he was growing a chin beard....except the more I looked it wasn't on his chin, but under his chin, like his upper neck. Finally I said. "are you growing a beard?"...he says "no why, did I miss a spot?" "um yeah, for about a month by the looks of things". He started feeling around and found the big tuft of hair, and was embarrassed...."oh I don't see too good, I'll shave that off as soon as I get home". I can't believe no one said anything to him about it. I really should have got a pic of that one!
> 
> I really can't believe he is still driving a car!! He is having a hip replacement done soon too....amazingly!!



Man, be careful playing with DNA. A buddy of mind started playing on one of the DNA websites and he's still getting surprises. The first one was an 18 year old son he never knew about, next was a slow trickle, as they signed up for DNA services, of three half-siblings dear old dad left scattered around the country .


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Man, be careful playing with DNA. A buddy of mind started playing on one of the DNA websites and he's still getting surprises. The first one was an 18 year old son he never knew about, next was a slow trickle, as they signed up for DNA services, of three half-siblings dear old dad left scattered around the country .


my dad was adopted too, so there could definitely be some juicy details!!

About 30 years ago I got a message on my answering machine from a girl who was looking for her dad...Long story short, she did turn out to be my half sister...She came from Indiana and stayed for 2 weeks getting to know our dad, and I met her.. I asked about her yesterday and dad hasn't heard from her in many years. She was an addict (apple didn't fall far), so who knows.

Dad was really reluctant to do his DNA....I convinced him by saying "hey, you might have a brother or sister who is filthy rich". 

Yes, it sure could open a can of worms!! I did mine a few years back too.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> my dad was adopted too, so there could definitely be some juicy details!!
> 
> About 30 years ago I got a message on my answering machine from a girl who was looking for her dad...Long story short, she did turn out to be my half sister...She came from Indiana and stayed for 2 weeks getting to know our dad, and I met her.. I asked about her yesterday and dad hasn't heard from her in many years. She was an addict (apple didn't fall far), so who knows.
> 
> ...


I just met one of my sisters and one other brother i didnt know about 2 years ago.. turns out ive got a total of 4 sisters and 3 brothers all over the U.S. i didnt know about from when my dad was a mariner working on cargo and iron ore ships.. lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

My control issues might be showing again but I ain't giving up my DNA to anybody lol absolute worst nightmare someone cloning me ha ha he he he ha ha ha


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My control issues might be showing again but I ain't giving up my DNA to anybody lol absolute worst nightmare someone cloning me ha ha he he he ha ha ha


Not just you, homie!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My control issues might be showing again but I ain't giving up my DNA to anybody lol absolute worst nightmare someone cloning me ha ha he he he ha ha ha





RetiredToker76 said:


> Not just you, homie!


Thinking along similar lines I waited until I could submit my DNA anonymously.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 28, 2022)

We need a 23&Me for weed. Send off a piece of your plant material and they send you back a genetic report of its lineage. We could call it 420andU.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We need a 23&Me for weed. Send off a piece of your plant material and they send you back a genetic report of its lineage. We could call it 420andU.


How about a database compiling everyone who has ever grown that lineage? That's where that would go.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

O yes I will most definitely lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

I foisted those edibles off onto some nerd. That brain numbing high wasn't for I. Oooof. Hope he is ready for the ride...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I foisted those edibles off onto some nerd. That brain numbing high wasn't for I. Oooof. Hope he is ready for the ride...


How many milligrams per edibles do you think there was lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I foisted those edibles off onto some nerd. That brain numbing high wasn't for I. Oooof. Hope he is ready for the ride...


I took a 250mg gummy once and it got me so high i almost felt kind of drunk.. i had know idea that was possible.. i was even stoned the next day and could barely stay awake the whole day.. good thing it was on a weekend..lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many milligrams per edibles do you think there was lol


I would guess 40 to 50 each capsule. But the strain is hard for me. (A fun rotten rozay, no purps, but all gass) I can't smoke it on it's own without feeling like I forget my own name. I don't know why it gets to me like that when any other weed is fine. Bizarre.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many milligrams per edibles do you think there was lol


Im wondering the same


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im wondering the same


To be fair, I home grow and home make my edibles. I don't ever really measure stuff. I wouldn't know how to get my edibles tested...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> To be fair, I home grow and home make my edibles. I don't ever really measure stuff. I wouldn't know how to get my edibles tested...


Do you use hash to make them.? It might not be exact thc., but if you use a gram of hash that would measure out to 100mg. It would be almost if not impossible to measure ground up buds thc, but you could still dose it by milligrams of bud used..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I would guess 40 to 50 each capsule. But the strain is hard for me. (A fun rotten rozay, no purps, but all gass) I can't smoke it on it's own without feeling like I forget my own name. I don't know why it gets to me like that when any other weed is fine. Bizarre.


And as it goes is that a lot so I guess would it be like smoking a joint pur cap or something like that? And was it Indica sativa a hybrid


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Do you use hash to make them.? It might not be exact, but if you use a gram of hash that would measure out to 100mg. It would be almost if not impossible to measure ground up buds thc but you could still dose it by milligrams of bud used..


Nope! I use bud. I get pretty consistent, but every batch is slightly different. I don't usually have so much trouble incorporating a strain into a salad mix, but the rotten rozay is an unpredictable high to me. My buddy vaped a gram or two earlier and loved it. No clue.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And as it goes is that a lot so I guess would it be like smoking a joint pur cap or something like that?


I would guess One pill would roughly be about a half gram of hash..


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And as it goes is that a lot so I guess would it be like smoking a joint pur cap or something like that?


I think a singe capsule is like smoking a joint, but the high vs smoking is very different. I usually take 2 or 3 caps to knock me out...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Im wanting to smoke some weed now..lol..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think a singe capsule is like smoking a joint, but the high vs smoking is very different. I usually take 2 or 3 caps to knock me out...


Ya most definitely would be a different high but I've been looking for something that has a good body high for the wife I still think it will have no effect on me


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im wanting to smoke some weed now..lol..


I dare you to do it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im wanting to smoke some weed now..lol..


Smoke it if you got it lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya most definitely would be a different high but I've been looking for something that has a good body high for the wife I still think it will have no effect on me


Yeah, hit me up and lemme know. I can get you guys some. And if they work teach you how I make them with your own bud.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I dare you to do it.


Uh.. you dare me? 
Ok..lol
[Sercombs to peir pressure]


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Uh.. you dare me?
> Ok..lol
> [Sercombs to peir pressure]


*maniacally runs her DM fingies together* good, you take 4 weed damage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, hit me up and lemme know. I can get you guys some. And if they work teach you how I make them with your own bud.


That sounds awesome but you might haft to tone it down for the wifey she can take one hit and be hash high for hours


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> *maniacally runs her DM fingies together* good, you take 4 weed damage.


Of the finest halfing Hobbs in all the land lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds awesome but you might haft to tone it down for the wifey she can take one hit and be hash high for hours


Of course. You can scale it down pretty easily. If you want some samples I might be able to arrange ;]. It's very fun to make edibles. It's free mad scientist feels.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Any new welding projects done lately @DarkWeb


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> To be fair, I home grow and home make my edibles. I don't ever really measure stuff. I wouldn't know how to get my edibles tested...


This works great for me:








tCheck THC and CBD Potency Tester


tCheck is a home cannabis testing device that makes it simple and quick to determine the potency of your infusion, concentrate, or raw flower.




tcheck.me





Gives me repeatability so no more, unexpected, space shots.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Do you use hash to make them.? It might not be exact thc., but if you use a gram of hash that would measure out to 100mg. It would be almost if not impossible to measure ground up buds thc, but you could still dose it by milligrams of bud used..


The Tcheck I have also does flower. I bought the expansion pack but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya most definitely would be a different high but I've been looking for something that has a good body high for the wife I still think it will have no effect on me


I've been enjoying these gummies. They are 4.5 mg/gummy. So you can eat a couple at a time and just get a bit of physical relief. I used this recipe:








My Gummies - I did the trial and error, you reap the rewards!


So I did my research, watched a dozen or so youtube videos on making canna gummies. Most of them have some things right, and some things wrong. The goal is to end up with something that is close to the store gummies we all love, Albanese, Haribo, whatever. My Ingredients Starburst Jello...




support.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com







My husband prefers the 30 mg/cookie Oatmeal or Chocolate Chip cookies. He eats 2 at a time 
Good morning


----------



## solakani (Aug 29, 2022)

Judge not lest you be judged is the way I live. I entered into a discussion of the burn rate of oil. It is a topic of interest to me. Before I can mention that a barrel mouthpiece on a 510 cart triples the burn rate. Same with voltage. Live rosin with 20% terps needs a 2.5v setting. Vaping rosin at 3.7v will increase the burn rate with each pull.

Instead of having an intelligent conversation, I am affronted with a slew of profanity. It is a bummer when my head is in the clouds. WTF


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning 






And we're off......I swear I still taste tequila  

How's everyone today?





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Any new welding projects done lately @DarkWeb


Just some laser work nothing crazy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

solakani said:


> Judge not lest you be judged is the way I live. I entered into a discussion of the burn rate of oil. It is a topic of interest to me. Before I can mention that a barrel mouthpiece on a 510 cart triples the burn rate. Same with voltage. Live rosin with 20% terps needs a 2.5v setting. Vaping rosin at 3.7v will increase the burn rate with each pull.
> 
> Instead of having an intelligent conversation, I am affronted with a slew of profanity. It is a bummer when my head is in the clouds. WTF




That's how I deal with it


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This works great for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coooool


----------



## mudballs (Aug 29, 2022)

Thats not smoke from my morning blunt, those are clouds..and im just holding it up to the sky. I seeee...a guy running past another person standing still.lol. i own wake n bake this monday


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh man this is so good


----------



## solakani (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5189156
> 
> That's how I deal with it


Been there. Done that. Can lead to the Ostrich Syndrome


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

Beep beep, my meeps. :]


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man this is so good
> View attachment 5189160


Can I have some cheesy hashbrowns with that?

Good morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

solakani said:


> Been there. Done that. Can lead to the Ostrich Syndrome


Is that the same as.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

solakani said:


> To consume 10 grams of live rosin would be pulling on my pen every 2 minutes in a 12 hour day for 2 weeks. What are you doing?





solakani said:


> Judge not lest you be judged is the way I live. I entered into a discussion of the burn rate of oil. It is a topic of interest to me. Before I can mention that a barrel mouthpiece on a 510 cart triples the burn rate. Same with voltage. Live rosin with 20% terps needs a 2.5v setting. Vaping rosin at 3.7v will increase the burn rate with each pull.
> 
> Instead of having an intelligent conversation, I am affronted with a slew of profanity. It is a bummer when my head is in the clouds. WTF


----------



## solakani (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that the same as.....


I ain't that flexible but you get the picture


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5189163


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This works great for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the suspense then


----------



## Lycka (Aug 29, 2022)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man this is so good
> View attachment 5189160


How many times must we discuss ham when it's not holiday time? Now I want some


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Where's the suspense then


About 45 minutes into a new batch I go sit down and grip something in case I float off. It's the best part!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How many times must we discuss ham when it's not holiday time? Now I want some


What can I say.......I like to show off my meat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2022)

Goodbye America. 

I’m bringing a refugee with me!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What can I say.......I like to show off my meat


We know....we know


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Goodbye America.
> 
> I’m bringing a refugee with me!
> 
> View attachment 5189169


Pibbiiiiiie!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

Waiting for the hardware store to open. P trap failure has brought my smooth running household to a damp halt


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Goodbye America.
> 
> I’m bringing a refugee with me!
> 
> View attachment 5189169


That's it? One weekend? How was the beach?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Pibbiiiiiie!!!!


That breed is banned in Ontario. Such a friendly well behaved dog!




DarkWeb said:


> That's it? One weekend? How was the beach?


Yea this get together has always been one weekend. Beach was awesome! Spent half the day there and the other half hanging out on the docks drinking and getting high

On Saturday we went clubbing in NY. My feet still hurt lol… no signs of covid yet.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

Good morning beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> About 45 minutes into a new batch I go sit down and grip something in case I float off. It's the best part!!


My reaction to an overage is an alpha 1 adrenergic supraventricular tachycardia response that can be refractive to conversion. I'd rather not do that so the test kit fixes that. My heart approves. Although cannabis is mostly just a sleep it off drug I'm sure there are others with sensitivity out there.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2022)

Gonna be a heatwave here today, then heavy rains tomorrow followed by a cooling period.  I am getting some exercise in, starting with a walk in the park with my sativa cart first!! 

Gotta pick up anti freeze for my Ford....Can you believe that hog takes 20.5 quarts of anti freeze? 5 gallons!! Wow! Gonna cost $100 for a thermostat and anti freeze! No wonder the garage wanted $300 to do it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Gonna be a heatwave here today, then heavy rains tomorrow followed by a cooling period.  I am getting some exercise in, starting with a walk in the park with my sativa cart first!!
> 
> Gotta pick up anti freeze for my Ford....Can you believe that hog takes 20.5 quarts of anti freeze? 5 gallons!! Wow! Gonna cost $100 for a thermostat and anti freeze! No wonder the garage wanted $300 to do it.


Don’t vape too much! lol 
3.19/5/4\672=SMOKE ALL YOU WANT


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My reaction to an overage is an alpha 1 adrenergic supraventricular tachycardia response that can be refractive to conversion. I'd rather not do that so the test kit fixes that. My heart approves. Although cannabis is mostly just a sleep it off drug I'm sure there are others with sensitivity out there.


Would black pepper help with that ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh man, I have a few more #'s of beens that need to be harvested and make something out of.........what to make....what to make...

I just made a bunch of salsa from the garden......

I still have so many tomatoes......more sauce?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

Why are we trying to go to the moon again instead of fixing Earth?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man, I have a few more #'s of beens that need to be harvested and make something out of.........what to make....what to make...
> 
> I just made a bunch of salsa from the garden......
> 
> I still have so many tomatoes......more sauce?


What kind of beans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What kind of beans?


Green and yellow string beans.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Green and yellow string beans.


Yum! Pressure cooker with salt pork. Two bean salad. My dad fries them in garlic and bacon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yum! Pressure cooker with salt pork. Two bean salad. My dad fries them in garlic and bacon.


That sounds good. I'll probably vac n seal the ones from the garden, then freeze for later. I still have about 2# in the fridge.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds good. I'll probably vac n seal the ones from the garden, then freeze for later. I still have about 2# in the fridge.


Do you have my address?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds good. I'll probably vac n seal the ones from the garden, then freeze for later. I still have about 2# in the fridge.


That’s known as a “mess of beans” among my kin


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope everyone had a good and productive weekend.....and if ya didn't at least you were stoned and looking at the happy clouds.....

woke up this morning to a temp of 78F wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't 75% dew point outside, ugh it's muggy.....we have rain chances thoughout the week...so that just mean i need to kick up the mower.....high today 93f.......

welp time to get some coffee in me and this taco, ck the email see who wants the give me free shit from cosco (i'm not even a member smh).....

oh saw you peeps talking about DNA....i got my in, kinda needed to with the adoption shit that happened, found out that the story of me having brothers and sisters was true, found one, living right outside of Houston......the story goes i have 3 brothers and 1 sister scatered across the US....found one brother...yeah my real mom was a fluzey.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s known as a “mess of beans” among my kin


Couple #'s of cherry tomatoes too. A few zucchini. A few #'s of bell peppers. A few #'s of cubanelle peppers. Probably a good 2#'s of Jalapeños. And a bunch of friggitello peppers. I think that's all for now lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

@BobBitchen found you the perfect shirt


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

I just got the last of the free at home covid tests. They’re running out and no more after the 2nd.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just got the last of the free at home covid tests. They’re running out and no more after the 2nd.


me and the wife have been getting those...think we have 8 stocked up just in case......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> me and the wife have been getting those...think we have 8 stocked up just in case......





BudmanTX said:


> me and the wife have been getting those...think we have 8 stocked up just in case......


How is the water level on the home front stay safe


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

There's something to be said for flower. I've been on nothing but concentrates for the last three weeks, finally got some flower and damn I'm chill. Nothing wrong with dabs but a good fat joint always seems to hit the spot a bit better.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There's something to be said for flower. I've been on nothing but concentrates for the last three weeks, finally got some flower and damn I'm chill. Nothing wrong with dabs but a good fat joint always seems to hit the spot a bit better.


Power to the flower lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There's something to be said for flower. I've been on nothing but concentrates for the last three weeks, finally got some flower and damn I'm chill. Nothing wrong with dabs but a good fat joint always seems to hit the spot a bit better.


I like joints over dabs myself..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Gonna be a heatwave here today, then heavy rains tomorrow followed by a cooling period.  I am getting some exercise in, starting with a walk in the park with my sativa cart first!!
> 
> Gotta pick up anti freeze for my Ford....Can you believe that hog takes 20.5 quarts of anti freeze? 5 gallons!! Wow! Gonna cost $100 for a thermostat and anti freeze! No wonder the garage wanted $300 to do it.


When we almost finished August with nothing even close to 116 I figured we were over it. Now ours is kicking in. 110+ during the day and 90-100 at night. Here we go.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2022)

Add a couple degrees to the highs for where I am at.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2022)

Lycka said:


> Good morning everyone!


Welcome to the crazy side of the family (RIU).


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

who?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

Pants are optional here, pasties are required for all genders however.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Pants are optional here, pasties are required for all genders however.


damn i misplaced mine.......


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn i misplaced mine.......


Duck tape will work in a pinch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Duck tape will work in a pinch.


gotcha....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn i misplaced mine.......


They're on your head!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They're on your head!




not touching that with a ten ft cattle prod.......left it wide open


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5189397
> 
> not touching that with a ten ft cattle prod.......left it wide open


The back trapdoor is open lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 29, 2022)

Just a little reminder....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2022)

I got a good nap in after lunch....apparently the vape walk got me!

Hopefully I wake back up... I have to show homes tonight. And it is hot. I have the AC cranking for the first time in weeks.

A good nap it twas!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Just a little reminder....
> View attachment 5189401


Beam me up Scotty there is a panties requirement down here on the 3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Just a little reminder....
> View attachment 5189401


Time check


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Just a little reminder....
> View attachment 5189401



We are a spec of dust floating in a lake of specs of dusts, which is in an ocean of galactic lakes. All existing on the fundamental rules of quantum field theory. We're specs made up of vibrations.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We are a spec of dust floating in a lake of specs of dusts, which is in an ocean of galactic lakes. All existing on the fundamental rules of quantum field theory. We're specs made up of vibrations.


Very very Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy of you lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

I was raised on Douglas Adams, Monty Python, and Dr. Who. Yeah my cosmic outlook is identifiable.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

Also...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I was raised on Douglas Adams, Monty Python, and Dr. Who. Yeah my cosmic outlook is identifiable.


Every time I see the thread anyone growing shrooms makes me think of Douglas Adams sitting in the field lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Every time I see the thread anyone growing shrooms makes me think of Douglas Adams sitting in the field lol


I read Hitchhikers Guide when I was 13. From the day I got my drivers license to now I still keep a towel and if anyone asks why I have a towel in my car they get the same answer. I read it to my daughter as bedtime stories when she was 5 & 6, she with no prompting from me carries a towel with her basically everywhere she goes and sometimes carries the book with her too. We're nerds all the way around.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We are a spec of dust floating in a lake of specs of dusts, which is in an ocean of galactic lakes. All existing on the fundamental rules of quantum field theory. We're specs made up of vibrations.


Flower or dab?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I read Hitchhikers Guide when I was 13. From the day I got my drivers license to now I still keep a towel and if anyone asks why I have a towel in my car they get the same answer. I read it to my daughter as bedtime stories when she was 5 & 6, she with no prompting from me carries a towel with her basically everywhere she goes and sometimes carries the book with her too. We're nerds all the way around.


That's awesome my youngest son is the only other one that has read it in my family and he might get drunk maybe once a year and as far as I know he's never did anything else and he loves the book the movie not so much lol my towel is always close at hand


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

And I also know where the restaurant at the end of the universe is it is on I-10 in between El Paso and the Arizona border somewhere lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

I swore I would never forget that exit number but apparently I have lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Flower or dab?


Yes, please.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yes, please.


*nudges edibles in your direction*
 
Doooo it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must View attachment 5189521I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie


Let's groooooooow!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must View attachment 5189521I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie


Let there be light


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2022)

Look at the before and after lighting difference.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must View attachment 5189521I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie




I see giant buds in your future


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2022)

Finally home. I’d like a word with whoever is responsible for road construction planning in NY.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally home. I’d like a word with whoever is responsible for road construction planning in NY.


I don't know the letters but I am laughing my f****** ass off lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally home. I’d like a word with whoever is responsible for road construction planning in NY.


Travel in winter and they'll be perfect?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know the letters but I am laughing my f****** ass off lol





shnkrmn said:


> Travel in winter and they'll be perfect?


7.5 hour drive took almost 9. We’re flying next year.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I was raised on Douglas Adams, Monty Python, and Dr. Who. Yeah my cosmic outlook is identifiable.


Look up Firesign Theater, gotta be really wasted to fully appreciate them.
Here ya go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must View attachment 5189521I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie


So are you going to run perpetual now that you have two tents?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must View attachment 5189521I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie


Alright.. looks like your ready to rock.. 
Seeing this makes me want to break out my 5x5 i bought almost 2 years ago and havent used it yet..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Alright.. looks like your ready to rock..
> Seeing this makes me want to break out my 5x5 i bought almost 2 years ago and havent used it yet..


Do it do it!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 7.5 hour drive took almost 9. We’re flying next year.


Good call!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Someone said let there be light and HGL said alright no joke glasses are a must View attachment 5189521I mean it makes it look like my other tents lights are not even on wowie


Looking good! How did the Chernobyl turn out?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do it do it!!!


I have a 6x10 foot walk in closet i use and a garage sometimes.. i havent grown it the garage in years though.. i was thinking of giving autos a try and use the tent for that while running my photos in the closet this year.. i havent grown indoors in the last 2 -3 years..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2022)

My crafty took 6 hours to recharge.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looking good! How did the Chernobyl turn out?


Here the funny thing I can't remember but I do remember losing one and the others areAnd then I've got my Brown Christmas tree that is waiting for me to get my ass moving on the new tent up and running


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here the funny thing I can't remember but I do remember losing one and the others areView attachment 5189630And then I've got my Brown Christmas tree that is waiting for me to get my ass moving on the new tent up and running  View attachment 5189632


That’s an interesting light. What is it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s an interesting light. What is it?


The light is a Hortibloom 400 watt cob light witch I won its is a good light I think


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The light is a Hortibloom 400 watt cob light witch I won its is a good light I think


Congratulations on the win. How did you win it?
Never heard of that brand before.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

One of my late nights and it pop up on the in it to win it and I haven't seen much of anything else so I'm not sure how one would go about finding out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One of my late nights and it pop up on the in it to win it and I haven't seen much of anything else so I'm not sure how one would go about finding out


What? Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What? Lol


What the what it really happen that way lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What? Lol


Jeff is speaking jeff, do you not ken it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


How are your tomatoes tonight? I finally got to smokin :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning 






Wtf 90° and humid again  

Leaves have a touch of color here and there.....so I know relief is coming 

How's everyone doing today? Tacos?


----------



## Lycka (Aug 30, 2022)

Good morning! Woot its Overlord Tuesday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Tuesday? I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

Lycka said:


> Good morning! Woot its Overlord Tuesday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only Tuesday? I'm ready for the weekend.


@Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2022)

Cannabis and Caffeine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass


I got my fingers crossed... a two week vacation might start tomorrow.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2022)

Whew, it was a warm night!!

Rains coming today though....I am thinking of doing my truck coolant flush and fill, if my thermostat gets delivered this morning!! I still need to go buy anti freeze and flush.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning 
Something smells in here. Not like coffee either.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5189803


But does it make you regular?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> But does it make you regular?


In my best Cajun accent I guarantee it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 30, 2022)

Venison steaks, no fat no chemicals no steroids, red pepper, onion, salt and pepper, cup of rice two cups water, half stick butter.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In my best Cajun accent I guarantee it lol


Justin Wilson, the Cajun cook  my favorite.










Justin Wilson Southern Products | World Famous Lousiana Cajun Food


We are working toward nationwide distribution and can envision Justin in every kitchen that loves cooking and eating Cajun.




justinwilson.com


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 30, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We are a spec of dust floating in a lake of specs of dusts, which is in an ocean of galactic lakes. All existing on the fundamental rules of quantum field theory. We're specs made up of vibrations.


I did some vibrating last night, that's for sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Venison steaks, no fat no chemicals no steroids, red pepper, onion, salt and pepper, cup of rice two cups water, half stick butter.View attachment 5189820View attachment 5189821View attachment 5189822View attachment 5189823View attachment 5189824


i thought the first pic was how you were eating it


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I also know where the restaurant at the end of the universe is it is on I-10 in between El Paso and the Arizona border somewhere lol


Shit, I thought it was in Blythe, CA all this time.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i thought the first pic was how you were eating it


I certainly have. Not the steaks, freshly plucked heart though.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> In my best Cajun accent I guarantee it lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 30, 2022)

Cannabutter on English muffin with raspberry jam kicking in HARD, and I gotta go to the bank. Where in the FUCK are my sunglasses?


----------



## solakani (Aug 30, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Venison steaks, no fat no chemicals no steroids, red pepper, onion, salt and pepper, cup of rice two cups water, half stick butter.View attachment 5189820View attachment 5189821View attachment 5189822View attachment 5189823View attachment 5189824


Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How are your tomatoes tonight? I finally got to smokin :]


nice...wb......that watermelon kush is a definite kick in the pants, top it off with some of mine......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning btw.....how's everyone doing this tuesday....

woke up to a humid 72f this morning.....looks from the local radar we have rain coming in soon......high today mid 80's and rain fingers crossed.....

now since it's taco tuesday......time to get some coffee in me and these 2 awesome looking potato and egg.....and do the rest of my crap.....wonder you gonna give me free shit again in the emails......they come up with some wierd shit.....


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2022)

Ack, I woke up to dog vomit. Full of little bone chunks. Euuuughhh *shudder* yuuuuuckyyy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ack, I woke up to dog vomit. Full of little bone chunks. Euuuughhh *shudder* yuuuuuckyyy


Thank for that at least I'm not the only one who had to clean up after dog this morning lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ack, I woke up to dog vomit. Full of little bone chunks. Euuuughhh *shudder* yuuuuuckyyy




stolen from @Herb & Suds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2022)

Can you tell he is pouting


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 30, 2022)

I messaged my cousin this morning and she said this batch is pretty much finished and after they’re done it’s getting shut down. So I guess they won’t be needing any help. Thanks guys for all your input and willingness to help out .


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5189852
> 
> stolen from @Herb & Suds


I just hope the fabric deodorizer I got works on memory foam 
No clue why it didn't wake me up. Stealth spewer...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just hope the fabric deodorizer I got works on memory foam
> No clue why it didn't wake me up. Stealth spewer...


H2O2 maybe?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just hope the fabric deodorizer I got works on memory foam
> No clue why it didn't wake me up. Stealth spewer...


yeah i've had those 2, good towel, and some simple green if you have it (it's a cleaner)


good taco's btw.....yum


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i've had those 2, good towel, and some simple green if you have it (it's a cleaner)
> 
> 
> good taco's btw.....yum


I hate the smell of simple green


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate the smell of simple green


i'm not to fond of the smell to, but it works like a champ.....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5189819


That is right near me. Dicks started here!! They also have a huge distribution warehouse here.

On the other end of the mall, a new Beer Tree went in and it is doing a hell of a business!! So you can get beer and dicks in one place!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Venison steaks, no fat no chemicals no steroids, red pepper, onion, salt and pepper, cup of rice two cups water, half stick butter.View attachment 5189820View attachment 5189821View attachment 5189822View attachment 5189823View attachment 5189824


Is that a cast iron wok?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Venison steaks, no fat no chemicals no steroids, red pepper, onion, salt and pepper, cup of rice two cups water, half stick butter.View attachment 5189820View attachment 5189821View attachment 5189822View attachment 5189823View attachment 5189824


nice cast iron.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that a cast iron wok?


Looks like a chicken fryer to me








Vintage Wagner 8 Chicken Fryer 10-1/2" Deep Skillet Cast Iron Fry Pan Pot 1088 J | eBay


In overall good used condition. Sits flat with the slightest wobble. Will need cleaned and reseasoned before using. This does not have a lid. We have been giving quality service to the on-line collector community for over 19 years.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

I found out that mcdonalds is making a chicken big mac and I'm not sure why we aren't all talking about it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found out that mcdonalds is making a chicken big mac and I'm not sure why we aren't all talking about it.


i'm not very fond of McDonalds...js.....now if we are talking whataburger bacon and cheese....now ya got me





__





Whataburger | Home







whataburger.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found out that mcdonalds is making a chicken big mac and I'm not sure why we aren't all talking about it.


Because McDonalds?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not very fond of McDonalds...js.....now if we are talking whataburger bacon and cheese....now ya got me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of whataburger... do they have chicken big macs? 



curious2garden said:


> Because McDonalds?


One sandwich isn't a sin


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never heard of whataburger... do they have chicken big macs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they don't, that strickly MickeyD's name, they do have a chicken sandwitch........personally i like the 2 meat paddy melt from whata..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found out that mcdonalds is making a chicken big mac and I'm not sure why we aren't all talking about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Hey you haven't tried it yet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no they don't, that strickly MickeyD's name, they do have a chicken sandwitch........personally i like the 2 meat paddy melt from whata..


Had to google them. They stole wonder woman's logo.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never heard of whataburger... do they have chicken big macs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eat their Quarter Pounder with cheese, just throw away the bun and it's not terrible for you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google them. They stole wonder woman's logo.


i just goggle them too....looks like you might be right....there is a controversey...lol...hey the whataburger costume....ehhhh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i just goggle them too....looks like you might be right....there is a controversey...lol...hey the whataburger costume....ehhhh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5189945


you'd rock that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you'd rock that


Captain America 4 Life


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found out that mcdonalds is making a chicken big mac and I'm not sure why we aren't all talking about it.


Could be that bird flu that went though this spring time lol just a thought


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Captain America 4 Life
> 
> View attachment 5189963


Ah......that's Captain Puerto Rico


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah......that's Captain Puerto Rico
> View attachment 5189971


Mine has three stars!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine has three stars!


4 if you count the shield


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 4 if you count the shield


Take that @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

looks like someone is getting ready for the halloween thread....lol


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine has three stars!


Tennessee


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Tennessee
> View attachment 5189982


Can't say it, nope still can't, nope nope nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Take that @DarkWeb


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2022)

ouch. Does it look broke because it feels broke.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5190214ouch. Does it look broke because it feels broke.


Middle one looks broke. Tape it to the larger one to the right and get some ice on it. What did you do? At least they are all attached.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5190214ouch. Does it look broke because it feels broke.


Walk it off  



Sucks sorry to hear that happened....that sucks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2022)

Ouch


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5189980


Dazed and skullfuzed?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2022)

Been through 8 broken toes, no fun at all. Tape to whichever neighbor can be endured. Ice works to reduce swelling.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Middle one looks broke. Tape it to the larger one to the right and get some ice on it. What did you do? At least they are all attached.


Jammed it on my exercise bike, behind the sofa, barefoot of course.  

I iced it and elevated it and it feels better ATM. Taping it sounds painful, but that's what everyone says to do.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Jammed it on my exercise bike, behind the sofa, barefoot of course.
> 
> I iced it and elevated it and it feels better ATM. Taping it sounds painful, but that's what everyone says to do.



but seriously ice, dabs, vodka, repeat.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found out that mcdonalds is making a chicken big mac and I'm not sure why we aren't all talking about it.


They have been here since 2017, catch-up Canadia. Do you have Mc Cafe yet lol


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 31, 2022)

Good morning. How about a little ice cream in the coffee this morning?

Alexa, fire up the volcano.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2022)

Really, again? Can you at least wash something before taking a picture of it...you ruined my breakfast appetite the other day.


----------



## Lycka (Aug 31, 2022)

A-a-ah jeez, busy day with multiple doctor appointments and it's supposed to be hot. But, maybe rain later so that will be nice.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 31, 2022)

Im gonna go ahead and claim todays wake n bake too...unless someone can top me...hey we should have a thread for best sunrise wake n bake...id start one, but i dont like trolls.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2022)

Humidity is in the 50's


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5190366
> Humidity is in the 50's


ewwww


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> ewwww


I thought we'd lucked out this year. I was wrong.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2022)

Incredible heat waves from US to Europe and on to China this Summer. It’s the West's turn for Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2022)

It's 57 here. Don't hurt me

Good morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Morning 






65° and 90% humidity.....only supposed to hit 70° today. Lots of rain last night and had no power since 4:30 am. Phone is giving me some problems.....the damn touch screen is acting weird. Like not knowing I'm touching it....and touching the wrong thing. Pissing me off. 

How's it going today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try a re-start on your phone?

Does your sump pump have a battery backup? 

Supposed to be cool here tomorrow, with a high of 66f, but warmer today. I did have to put long pants on this morning, but not for long.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you try a re-start on your phone?
> 
> Does your sump pump have a battery backup?
> 
> Supposed to be cool here tomorrow, with a high of 66f, but warmer today. I did have to put long pants on this morning, but not for long.


How is your toe this morning?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that’s my hair.
Good morning.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

Maybe a grocery store run today, and I have some banking to do. The toe is pretty sore so I think I'll be taking it easy. But I have plenty of easy tasks to do too...Like I need to go for the 2nd shingles booster, and I need to take my truck in to be inspected, but have to drive it a little to reset the computer first.

My housemate found a house he wants to bid on, but it will be a popular one so slim chance of him getting it....But we'll try. I walked around in there for over an hour last night right after stubbing my toe, before i knew how bruised is was. It even has an inground pool, and 2 fireplaces...and in a really nice neighborhood!! I hope he gets it and I'll be the pool boy next summer!


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'll be the pool boy next summer!


Roleplay?
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you try a re-start on your phone?
> 
> Does your sump pump have a battery backup?
> 
> Supposed to be cool here tomorrow, with a high of 66f, but warmer today. I did have to put long pants on this morning, but not for long.


Yes, it has a battery backup and a extra pump in there if overwhelmed. It didn't need to turn on.....only time I've heard it go on is in the spring when the ground is thawing. 

Phone is working now I have no idea what was the deal. But it messed me up because I wanted some pix of the first day of school. 

My ac is on lol that's how I know the power went out......I got hot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ah that’s my hair.
> Good morning.


Morning. 

Bad hair day?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning.
> 
> Bad hair day?


Definitely. I wish I had the guts to get it shaved.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

I need my coffee stronger.......morning everyone......

welp woke up to a humid 72F, and boy is it, it's raining good to the west of me dunno if we are gonna see any today, maybe some pop ups and such. we'll see. 89F for a high......

now to get this underrated coffee in me and these beauties of the taco family in me...and get my day going.......peace


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Definitely. I wish I had the guts to get it shaved.


got clippers willing to travel.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Definitely. I wish I had the guts to get it shaved.


GI JANE that shit you would rock it


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Definitely. I wish I had the guts to get it shaved.


Do it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

And otherself says tankgril yuppers


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2022)

Peer pressure building LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it!


Better than the Buckwheat hair I’ve got now! I love him.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And otherself says tankgril yuppers


Lori Petty is a bad ass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't do it. You'll regret it.


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And otherself says tankgril yuppers


As long as she keeps what she does with her kangaroo private...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't do it. You'll regret it.


Don't screw this up


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't do it. You'll regret it.


Why? It grows so quickly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

They’re saying it will be cool, not like jumping off a bridge or something  again lol


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2022)

If you got fast growing hair, totally go for it! Might find your new style


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Why? It grows so quickly.


Maybe try one of the hair style apps first to see if it suits you.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re saying it will be cool, not like jumping off a bridge or something  again lol


Flies landing on your bare scalp....you'll be slapping yourself like you could've had a V8


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5190479


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

Shit, every time they update this it gets worse!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Shit, every time they update this it gets worse!
> 
> View attachment 5190486


Good thing you got the AC replaced! That looks brutal !!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe try one of the hair style apps first to see if it suits you.


I didn't think you were such a scaredy cat @Laughing Grass


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Shit, every time they update this it gets worse!
> 
> View attachment 5190486


damn, and i thought my 58 days of over 100 was bad.....feel for ya buddy...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ... thread for best sunrise wake n bake...id start one, but i dont like trolls.







__





Sunset thread*** way cooler than the sunrise thread


I don't actually have any yet but this is a preemptive strike against that fascist sunrise thread.



rollitup.org





Remember the possum? had some kind of meltdown




__





Sunrise thread


Didn't want to hijack the daily accomplishment thread. I see alot of crazy pretty sunrises, so I'm gonna start putting a pic in here when they're really good. You're all welcome to share any you took also, otherwise this thread may get boring quick, as all my shots will be out my backdoor. From...



rollitup.org


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe try one of the hair style apps first to see if it suits you.


A what?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Shit, every time they update this it gets worse!
> 
> View attachment 5190486


That's an Angry sun OUCH


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Shit, every time they update this it gets worse!
> 
> View attachment 5190486


I’m coming to your house.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Really, again? Can you at least wash something before taking a picture of it...you ruined my breakfast appetite the other day.


I was going to say something but i think you nailed it.. speaking of nails..lol.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 31, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think possum1 is ringing a memory bell, weird how that works..that first link is a derail out of the station tho,lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I didn't think you were such a scaredy cat @Laughing Grass


She’s a young hottie, last thing she’s gonna do is shave her head!


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5190342View attachment 5190343View attachment 5190344View attachment 5190345


What the hell is that? Did you clean yet?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s a young hottie, last thing she’s gonna do is shave her head!


We'll have to get her drunk.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We'll have to get her drunk.....


Maybe she'll pass out and we can sharpie dicks on her forehead..lol.. jk.. (thats not cool shut up brain)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> She’s a young hottie, last thing she’s gonna do is shave her head!


So was GI Jane was she not he he he ha ha ha he she would terrorize the paintball course


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Maybe she'll pass out and we can sharpie dicks on her forehead..lol.. jk.. (thats not cool shut up brain)


Uh......depending on if she passes out with her shoes on......


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

Incredible, there’s my hair!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Ok @LaughingGrass look at that haircut thingy and put a what a 2 foot pink mohawk and tell me you don't look gooood wink wink


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Ok I confess I might have watched tankgril last night lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Uh......depending on if she passes out with her *clothes* on......


fify


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

Sorry @Laughing Grass that one was too good of a setup and my brain wouldn't let me stop typing.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Incredible, there’s my hair!View attachment 5190530


how about half shaved?


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

Only 2% of the worlds population has green eyes. I'm special.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

I heard the first flock of geese heading south, already!!

Think they know something we don't????


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2022)

Just the sandhill cranes have been moving here.. no geese yet..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Incredible, there’s my hair!View attachment 5190530


i would kill for natural curls


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Lunch today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Man, those onions made me cry almost as much as that sock in the other thread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 5190563


Was'dat?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5190562
> 
> Man, those onions made me cry almost as much as that sock in the other thread.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Was'dat?


Chicken breast with Asiago cheese, scallops and shrimp


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken breast with Asiago cheese, scallops and shrimp


I want it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> A what?











‎Hairstyle Magic Mirror Lite


‎Magic Mirror Change your look, allows you to experiment with many new and fascinating hairstyles and lots of different color variations. Take a picture to your friends or your girl and have fun to change their look. Available features: - Simple and clear interface - Lots of hairstyles for...



apps.apple.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5190562
> 
> Man, those onions made me cry almost as much as that sock in the other thread.


that sock has nother he started yesterday......beware


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We'll have to get her drunk.....


Last time I had short hair.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last time I had short hair.
> 
> View attachment 5190587


eh i've always had long thick hair till i hit 40, that's when the clippers came out

got tired of paying 10 to 15 buck a hair cut 

now i do them myself


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Shit, every time they update this it gets worse!
> 
> View attachment 5190486



Shiat, the last two the sun got so hot that it caught on fire too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i've always had long thick hair till i hit 40, that's when the clippers came out
> 
> got tired of paying 10 to 15 buck a hair cut
> 
> now i do them myself


I went to the salon yesterday


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went to the salon yesterday



Uh.... I"m with Budman, I got tired of paying but I look weird bald, so I just quit going all together in 2014. My hair is mid back, my wife's is past her butt, my kid goes and gets a mop chop every 4 months because there's NO WAY she's being a long hair like mom and dad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went to the salon yesterday


i'll be going to mine this weekend.....it involves the porch, a 6 pk, and "honey come here, i can't get the back"........saved 15 bucks for another 6pk.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went to the salon yesterday


You spelled saloon wrong


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

I changed into clothes today.......picked a bunch of tomatoes and have been cooking all day......I'll pamper myself and go to the salon


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You spelled saloon wrong


You must be drunk


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You must be drunk


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You must be drunk


Is it sharpie time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You must be drunk


There are a few cans of boysenberry sandbaggers chilling in the fridge.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll pamper myself and go to the salon


Brazilian?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is it sharpie time?


I'll fight you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Brazilian?


Yes, all the way


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

I just quit doing haircuts, that's what ponytail holders are for.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Only 2% of the worlds population has green eyes. I'm special.


Me too. Add brown curly hair to green eyes and I’m not even human.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> They have been here since 2017, catch-up Canadia. Do you have Mc Cafe yet lol


We're always last to get the good stuff. Tim hortons has microwaved pizza now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes, all the way
> 
> View attachment 5190636


You should smile more


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should smile more


Sorry....that was my serious face


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're always last to get the good stuff. Tim hortons has microwaved pizza now


First Tim Horton's i went to was in Newfoundland, everyone kept sending me there when I asked where to get a meal.
That was so confusing, all I saw was donuts and microwaved eggs.


----------



## ooof-da (Aug 31, 2022)

me and wifeeepooo out at dinner the other night, we just sat at the bar. the bartender came up and just said “time to throw the towel in”? I’m like what lol? He pointed at his shaved head and walked away. I tipped extra.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last time I had short hair.
> 
> View attachment 5190587


wow


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're always last to get the good stuff. Tim hortons has microwaved pizza now


No they just poison the Aussies first, I’ve never actually had one though lol.
Horton hear’s a who the fuck served me microwaved pizza


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should smile more


You're supposed to say 'hey baby! Gimme a smile. Cmon don't be like that. Shiiiii.'


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You're supposed to say 'hey baby! Gimme a smile. Cmon don't be like that. Shiiiii.'


Nope, it's more like family, they kick you in the shins when Mom isn't looking.
That's his "I'll get you later." smile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> wow
> View attachment 5190646


Cute!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You're supposed to say 'hey baby! Gimme a smile. Cmon don't be like that. Shiiiii.'


My sexual harassment game needs work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> No they just poison the Aussies first, *I’ve never actually had one though lol.*
> Horton hear’s a who the fuck served me microwaved pizza


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

DCcan said:


> First Tim Horton's i went to was in Newfoundland, everyone kept sending me there when I asked where to get a meal.
> That was so confusing, all I saw was donuts and microwaved eggs.


I'm guilty of liking their hash browns. They're probably microwaved too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sexual harassment game needs work.


Weak


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565017761591484416


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 5190563


Looks way better tan the PB&J I had....Although I have no idea what it is?

1st day of vacation celebration??


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565017761591484416


He's fucking awesome lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Cherry tomatoes, rosemary, black pepper, garlic, and apple cider vinegar, sugar and salt for the brine. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Last time I had short hair.
> 
> View attachment 5190587


Here's my cousin that I said looked a little like you, top left. An old cousins pic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's my cousin that I said looked a little like you, top left. An old cousins pic.
> View attachment 5190725


talk about a young international sign of good will.........


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's my cousin that I said looked a little like you, top left. An old cousins pic.
> View attachment 5190725


You're a bunch of little shits lol in a good way. My kids do the same crap lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5190692


The Mc Chicken is the Jan Brady of McDonald’s burgers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's my cousin that I said looked a little like you, top left. An old cousins pic.
> View attachment 5190725


I like the kid kneeling flipping the bird on the sly


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> I like the kid kneeling flipping the bird on the sly


That would be me!! I was always a shithead!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Only 2% of the worlds population has green eyes. I'm special.


You too, huh?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Only 2% of the worlds population has green eyes. I'm special.


 your terminal uniqueness is showing again lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5190607
> 
> I changed into clothes today.......picked a bunch of tomatoes and have been cooking all day......I'll pamper myself and go to the saloon


FIFY


Laughing Grass said:


> There are a few cans of boysenberry sandbaggers chilling in the fridge.



This is chilling in the frig. I blame @drsaltzman 

Had a dentist appointment for a cleaning. My dentist lost her mom. I spent the cleaning attempting to tell her there was nothing she could have done differently with a mouth full of tools, sigh..... Then In n Out for a burger and drive home. They left the onion off my cheeseburger, sigh. I could use a nap.

My house is not cool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went to the salon yesterday


 To the salon and not the barbershop mmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To the salon and not the barbershop mmm


You'd rather talk to a dude?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You'd rather talk to a dude?


I was just seeing a welder guy who works with his hands getting a manicure and it struck me funny lol


----------



## drsaltzman (Aug 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You too, huh?


Me three.

Let me know how you like the Bordeaux.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> *Me three.*
> 
> Let me know how you like the Bordeaux.


RIU draws all the 'special' people LOL




This cuts both ways male/female LOL 

PS you know I'll report back on that wine.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll fight you.


Are you drawing a line in the sand?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 31, 2022)

On a hard cannabutter ride watching minions. Can barely type.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

That's right it's munching time


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

Morning 






It might hit 65° today. Fall is here  

What's goin on today?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

You son of a bitch! Something got into my greenhouse and ate a bunch of my peppers!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You son of a bitch! Something got into my greenhouse and ate a bunch of my peppers!


Think of the aftermath of that stunt! LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2022)

Good beep! How do you do, Meep?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Think of the aftermath of that stunt! LOL


The rascal raccoon with a red ring of fire...?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2022)

Fire near Castaic explodes to more than 4,600 acres as 8 firefighters suffer heat-related injuries


The Route fire has prompted expanded evacuation orders covering a mobile home park, a school and other structures amid triple-digit heat.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

Good morning happy Thursday. 55 degrees this morning.  Summer is almost over


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's right it's munching timeView attachment 5190876


For a split second I thought, oh NO not smashed fingers this morning!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning happy Thursday. 55 degrees this morning.  Summer is almost over


 

I need to take up a winter sport....Like drinking!!

I did hear some good news. Our local little airport is now offering *non stop* flights to Orlando or Fort Myers, and they are having introductory rates of $79. I'll be showing up at Paul Drakes door  (with dabs).


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

One more week til the carnies and food trucks come to town. Then summer is really over


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need to take up a winter sport....Like drinking!!
> 
> I did hear some good news. Our local little airport is now offering *non stop* flights to Orlando or Fort Myers, and they are having introductory rates of $79. I'll be showing up at Paul Drakes door  (with dabs).


$595 is the cheapest flight from Toronto. I’d rather go to Mexico


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2022)

I just looked up prices to fly to Mexico. Now I am dreaming of fresh tortillas and cold tequila in the sun...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> One more week til the carnies and food trucks come to town. Then summer is really over


Are you going?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just looked up prices to fly to Mexico. Now I am dreaming of fresh tortillas and cold tequila in the sun...


$719 return to Cancun!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $719 return to Cancun!


Meet ya there!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need to take up a winter sport....Like drinking!!
> 
> I did hear some good news. Our local little airport is now offering *non stop* flights to Orlando or Fort Myers, and they are having introductory rates of $79. I'll be showing up at Paul Drakes door  (with dabs).


Get off the plane and go directly west to my house.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Meet ya there!


London is $1,275. And the gravy wrestling championship is back this year. @DarkWeb can represent RIU


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going?


Of course. It's like the last scene in The Wicker Man. Only with minidonuts.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> London is $1,275. And the gravy wrestling championship is back this year. @DarkWeb can represent RIU


O.O That seems like such a... Southern US sport, but you know what, good for them! 
I feel like ol' Hold my beer budman might also be a contender


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2022)

I watched jello wrestling at the Tropicana one time. One girl in there was brutal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> London is $1,275. And the gravy wrestling championship is back this year. @DarkWeb can represent RIU


Sure, just call me "The Gravinator"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I watched jello wrestling at the Tropicana one time. One girl in there was brutal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure, just call me "The Gravinator"


Not biscuit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not biscuit?


Don't rock the boat or the boat will rock you


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> O.O That seems like such a... Southern US sport, but you know what, good for them!
> I feel like ol' Hold my beer budman might also be a contender


wait wut????


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope all is good....

woke up to a another humid morning, course it's 72F but still......we might get a few showers today, not holding my breath though, this weekend on the other hand, weather nut is saying it's gonna be a floater this weekend.....we'll see.....90F today

welp let me get this coffee in me, and this bean and cheese............peace


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

oh and be careful if you go to mexico..........i've heard rumors too.....





__





Mexico Travel Advisory







travel.state.gov


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh and be careful if you go to mexico..........i've heard rumors too.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanted to go to Tulum now I’ve read it’s really bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wanted to go to Tulum now I’ve read it’s really bad.


if you do, i recommend that you stay in the area of your hotel try not to go out really...like to the market and stuff which sucks cause that where you get the real experience of mexico, it's food, it's art, and it's people....if you do go to one, make sure your with a lot of people small group etc...other than that becareful........


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

I'd go to Mexico too, preferably on a cruise ship!!

I did go to Nogales years ago...We walked across from the US side, back about 1985 probably. All I remember is a lot of crap for sale, and old toothless woman and little kids begging, or offering shoe shines. Now it is popular for medical treatments to US citizens.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

4hrs of swinging a chainsaw yesterday =a major case of T-Rex syndrome going on


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2022)

Wife bought me some coke! You think it’s subliminal? Or 

Dream world has pink vibrators.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 4hrs of swinging a chainsaw yesterday =a major case of T-Rex syndrome going on


How is your vehicle?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How is your vehicle?


2800$in the weeds and sitting on Jack stands right now edit the bane of my existence right now


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2022)

Time for Cannabis and Coffee


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 4hrs of swinging a chainsaw yesterday =a major case of T-Rex syndrome going on


I'm swinging mine today....I have a dozen dead Ash trees that need to come down before winter....Figured I better get crackin'. Here's 2 that I hope not to drop on my roof today!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

Before and after pictures both sides looked the same see what heath issue will do for you lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm swinging mine today....I have a dozen dead Ash trees that need to come down before winter....Figured I better get crackin'. Here's 2 that I hope not to drop on my roof today!!
> 
> View attachment 5191049


Be careful please especially if you're out there by yourself


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 2800$in the weeds and sitting on Jack stands right now edit the bane of my existence right now


that much?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that much?


That is new prices off Amazon front and the back parts of the transmission front part is 900 and the back part is about 1900 we might have to talk


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is new prices off Amazon front and the back parts of the transmission front part is 900 and the back part is about 1900 we might have to talk


i'm around if ya need me....js


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is new prices off Amazon front and the back parts of the transmission front part is 900 and the back part is about 1900 we might have to talk


You should be able to find a rebuilt one somewhere.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> You should be able to find a rebuilt one somewhere.


That is definitely an option yuppers I'm just kind of like Peter Griffin right now when he gets hit in the shin lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You son of a bitch! Something got into my greenhouse and ate a bunch of my peppers!


Chipmunks viscious this year.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Chipmunks viscious this year.


I had no beans this year between them and the rabbits


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $595 is the cheapest flight from Toronto. I’d rather go to Mexico


You don't wanna go to Mexico right now. I used to live there, spent a lot of time there when I lived in Pacific Beach too. Rossarito, Puerto Vallarta, LA Paz, Mazalan, points between. Now you couldn't pay me to visit Mexico. Too many cocia cabesas, thats, uh, heads getting cut off I think.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be careful please especially if you're out there by yourself


Thanks...Definitely had my hard hat on for these 2...So dead and brittle you never know when a limb can snap....especially under the vibration of a chainsaw. 

Your yard looks a lot better...Your neighbors are all saying thank you!! You must have a good chainsaw!

Dropping trees is a bit scary, especially when they are next to something important, like your house! 

Smoke breaks is over, back at it for a while. I'm hoping I can do 1-2 trees every week til the snow flies! Then I might need to hook a woodstove back up!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't rock the boat or the boat will rock you


Okay I was going to suggest Gravy Boat


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

And it's gone.....didn't get to finish the last page


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

looks like someone got real tired of his BS.......


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And it's gone.....didn't get to finish the last page


I just went to post up along drawn out blast.. and bam.. gone..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

That dude was truly nuts.. and in need of some psych help.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And it's gone.....didn't get to finish the last page


Little dickwad. I knew it was him then when he put up his pics I knew it was him. He’s an unattractive version of my nephew.
Damn I wish I had those pictures.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be careful please especially if you're out there by yourself


That goes through my head about 5 times a day


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Little dickwad. I knew it was him then when he put up his pics I knew it was him. He’s an unattractive version of my nephew.
> Damn I wish I had those pictures.


Damn I missed.good stuff?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Damn I missed.good stuff?


Be happy you missed it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

no shit, be real happy you did miss it.......mr smallz still got another thread.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

I should have harvested these green right after.the 4 inches of rain we had last week. Now they're cracked and spotty like I flushed before harvest LOL


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2022)

I was trying to figure out if I had skipped a page , kept looking at my bowl and back to the screen trying to figure out whos what...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

Man, screen grab that stuff we don't want to see, because we totally want to see what we don't want to see so we can decide if we didn't want to see it. Or something like that I think. Oh well, deleted drama is deleted. More messy room pictures or better stuff we didn't want to see? 

/Inquiring stoners are inquiring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Man, screen grab that stuff we don't want to see, because we totally want to see what we don't want to see so we can decide if we didn't want to see it. Or something like that I think. Oh well, deleted drama is deleted. More messy room pictures or better stuff we didn't want to see?
> 
> /Inquiring stoners are inquiring.


Just 26 pages of crap. He wouldn't even post a dic pic


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I should have harvested these green right after.the 4 inches of rain we had last week. Now they're cracked and spotty like I flushed before harvest LOLView attachment 5191139


Let the rest go till red and use the good parts for sauce.


The start of tonight's fajitas


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> That dude was truly nuts.. and in need of some psych help.


Or a total sock playing us all. What 28-year-old college kid from New York can't get laid? I mean he might have had to bought a six pack but....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Man, screen grab that stuff we don't want to see, because we totally want to see what we don't want to see so we can decide if we didn't want to see it. Or something like that I think. Oh well, deleted drama is deleted. More messy room pictures or better stuff we didn't want to see?
> 
> /Inquiring stoners are inquiring.


I could post another picture of my toe. It's turned a lovely shade of purple and spread into the foot now. Actually I don't think it's broke it doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Or a total sock playing us all. What 28-year-old college kid from New York can't get laid? I mean he might have had to bought a six pack but....


He's a sock,, no doubt..anyone who makes a sock and does this shit deffenetly has a screw loose.. in this case a few screws


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I could post another picture of my toe. It's turned a lovely shade of purple and spread into the foot now. Actually I don't think it's broke it doesn't hurt too bad.


That kind of bleeding certainly suggests a broken toe.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let the rest go till red and use the good parts for sauce.
> 
> 
> The start of tonight's fajitas
> ...


Nice!

I have more than enough tomatoes. Plenty green still on the vine too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Turkish peppers are delicious but I grew too many plants. The neighbors have many mouths to feed however


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2022)

Broken little toe was the worst to heal. Gets more stress than you think, being exposed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have more than enough tomatoes. Plenty green still on the vine too.


That looks like just average damage. When you cut into them just watch for over ripe spots. You'll know if it's really a bad tomato or just ugly. 


Ugly tomatoes need lovin' too......don't worry about using a small knife if that's all you got  

For those that don't know. That was in reference to that other thread that shall not be named.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let the rest go till red and use the good parts for sauce.
> 
> 
> The start of tonight's fajitas
> ...


I’m about to attempt prime rib in the ninja


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m about to attempt prime rib in the ninja
> 
> View attachment 5191166


I'd eat that


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That looks like just average damage. When you cut into them just watch for over ripe spots. You'll know if it's really a bad tomato or just ugly.
> 
> 
> Ugly tomatoes need lovin' too......don't worry about using a small knife if that's all you got
> ...


I just cut out the ugly parts, roast the rest with olive oil and herbs, then bag and freeze it.
Takes up much less space than sauce.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Probably nearing the end for slicers. Maybe a dozen more will ripen before frost. Got a tsunami of cherries tomatoes though. I snack on them all day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that


fingers crossed it has to be done in 90 minutes


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m about to attempt prime rib in the ninja
> 
> View attachment 5191166


I'll warm up the AED.

What's the occasion?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just cut out the ugly parts, roast the rest with olive oil and herbs, then bag and freeze it.
> Takes up much less space than sauce.


Have you ever used a vac'n'seal to make bags of sauce or anything like broth or soup? Freeze them flat on a baking sheet then stack them vertically like....lllllllll 

Works great.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m about to attempt prime rib in the ninja
> 
> View attachment 5191166



I have a feeling the industrial cook in me is going to regret asking this question. What's a Ninja? I can think of many ways to make that beautiful piece of meat even ...uh... more beautifuller, but none of them involve Shao-Lin assassins.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m about to attempt prime rib in the ninja
> 
> View attachment 5191166


I've got an irresistable urge to roll that in seasoning and set a fire, carve pieces off as it cooks


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have a feeling the industrial cook in me is going to regret asking this question. What's a Ninja? I can think of many ways to make that beautiful piece of meat even ...uh... more beautifuller, but none of them involve Shao-Lin assassins.


Air fryer, i have one too......works great


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

i love doing thick pork chop in it too.....(insert drool gif here)


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Air fryer, i have one too......works great



Interesting, my oven has a built in air-fryer feature. Since I have a fat-fryer, if I want fried food it gets real fried. So that's a rare occasion because I don't like it when my doctor gives me dirty looks.

Never thought of air frying a prime rib roast, at upwards of $100USD (when on sale) for one that will feed my family, I plan at least a week to season, dry, age, and slow cook. I'm still getting used to air frying, we've only used that oven feature a handful of times.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've got an irresistable urge to roll that in seasoning and set a fire, carve pieces off as it cooks


Wipe your greasy hands on your bison pelt tunic.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $719 return to Cancun!


Only 5k for a flight from Melbourne


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I have a feeling the industrial cook in me is going to regret asking this question. What's a Ninja? I can think of many ways to make that beautiful piece of meat even ...uh... more beautifuller, but none of them involve Shao-Lin assassins.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'll warm up the AED.
> 
> What's the occasion?


Partner invited her new boss over for drinks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner invited her new boss over for drinks.


And meat


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

Mmmmmmmmeet and meat.......love those


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmmmmmeet and meat.......love those


She said let’s grill some burgers


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5191182View attachment 5191183


Lovely looking, what were your settings? Air frying for an hour? I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely looking, what were your settings? Air frying for an hour? I can't tell for sure.


air fry for 20 mins then bake for an hour. 23 minutes left and it’s 107. Might need a little longer than an hour


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

I’m going to pressure cook four potatoes in the meat drippings and garlic then mash while the roast rests.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> air fry for 20 mins then bake for an hour. 23 minutes left and it’s 107. Might need a little longer than an hour


Mine has a cute little temp probe that will shut it off at temp. I love my Ninja Foodi LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mine has a cute little temp probe that will shut it off at temp. I love my Ninja Foodi LOL.


I kinda regret not stepping up a level. That would be so handy with the pressure cooker. You don’t have a second lid on that one do you?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> air fry for 20 mins then bake for an hour. 23 minutes left and it’s 107. Might need a little longer than an hour


Might depend on the starting temp of your meat?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

4lb pork loin in the oven and cooking. Coated in bacon fat, a super secret blend of spices, seared until brown. Cooked for 30-60 at 425°F. Should be done in the next 45 minutes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 4lb pork loin in the oven and cooking. Coated in bacon fat, a super secret blend of spices, seared until brown. Cooked for 30-60 at 425°F. Should be done in the next 45 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 5191235


What's the super secret blend of spices?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the super secret blend of spices?


That I never get the quantities the same. It's approx 50% kosher salt, 30% Morton's Montreal Steak Seasoning, 19% Morton's Nature's Seasoning, and 1% black pepper. Shaken and made into a 'paste like consistency with the bacon fat, then layered on the pork loin like icing on a cake. Braise on nuclear until a nice skin forms, then bake at your chosen time/temp. Today's hot and fast, so it's going to be a bit tough; normally I like to get it in the oven about noon and let it cook for about 6 hours at 200°F for a really tender loin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 4lb pork loin in the oven and cooking. Coated in bacon fat, a super secret blend of spices, seared until brown. Cooked for 30-60 at 425°F. Should be done in the next 45 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 5191235


How hot is it there? we are in a heat wave and i thought it was like 200 degrees outside when i looked at my computer sceen it said 200 in the corner. Just trying to keep chill drinkin a beer but not cooking. We have 20 more minutes till Power Save Hours. 4 to 9. Sat is movie theater day and all tix are $3 all day every movie everytime, so might go chill inside there for a spell. 
Dinner looks good. Bubbies Saurkraut might taste good with it and maybe some green beans.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda regret not stepping up a level. That would be so handy with the pressure cooker. You don’t have a second lid on that one do you?


dude, your avitar scared me. lol . i like it, how did you make it?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How hot is it there? we are in a heat wave and i thought it was like 200 degrees outside when i looked at my computer sceen it said 200 in the corner. Just trying to keep chill drinkin a beer but not cooking. We have 20 more minutes till Power Save Hours. 4 to 9. Sat is movie theater day and all tix are $3 all day every movie everytime, so might go chill inside there for a spell.
> Dinner looks good. Bubbies Saurkraut might taste good with it and maybe some green beans.


<edit> whops thought that was L.G. posting. My bad. It's like 77°F here, just rained so cool and muggy.

I haven't seen a movie ticket under $15 in the last 15 years at least. We used to have a $1 theater in my college town, they played movies that had left the big screen but weren't on video yet, and like yeah still used reel films so they got them cheap by being last. If you could handle occasional skipping audio and a few missed frames every 15 or so minutes, it was a good deal even back in the 90's.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> <edit> whops thought that was L.G. posting. My bad. It's like 77°F here, just rained so cool and muggy.
> 
> I haven't seen a movie ticket under $15 in the last 15 years at least. We used to have a $1 theater in my college town, they played movies that had left the big screen but weren't on video yet, and like yeah still used reel films so they got them cheap by being last. If you could handle skipping audio and a few missed frames 15 or so minutes, it was a good deal even back in the 90's.


It will be National Cinema Day across the USA on Saturday. I would like to see the movie called Three Thousand Years of Longing. 
It looks super trippy. Like a big black dream of Jeanie dude comes out of a magic glass pipe. Its crazy! then he becomes a sex slave to this sophisticated older white lady and he does some other tricks until she is like, I WISH you never came out! lol. The trailer looks appealing, hopefully its not shit. I think it will be so chill in the theater peeps are just gonna be movie hopping from one to the next to stay out of the heat. Hopefully it will be fun and a good time for all.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

All done. Time to feed the offspring, before she turns in preteen hell child.


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the super secret blend of spices?


Yes tell us.

I can keep a secret, its the fools I tell that can not be trusted.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> All done. Time to feed the offspring, before she turns in preteen hell child.
> 
> View attachment 5191246


Applesauce please


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

You guys are making me soooo hungry!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

Chili dogs for supper tonight yummy


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

It's going down to 50f tonight....Windows all closed and I was going to make pasta with meatsauce....But now a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats is sounding good enough!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's going down to 50f tonight....Windows all closed and I was going to make pasta with meatsauce....But now a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats is sounding good enough!


Man it's just getting nice. I love this. Cooler days make me want to cook.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It will be National Cinema Day across the USA on Saturday. I would like to see the movie called Three Thousand Years of Longing.
> It looks super trippy. Like a big black dream of Jeanie dude comes out of a magic glass pipe. Its crazy! then he becomes a sex slave to this sophisticated older white lady and he does some other tricks until she is like, I WISH you never came out! lol. The trailer looks appealing, hopefully its not shit. I think it will be so chill in the theater peeps are just gonna be movie hopping from one to the next to stay out of the heat. Hopefully it will be fun and a good time for all.



Ok so now that I've scarfed down my pork loin and veggies. Yeah, Tilda Swinton and Idris Elba, I don't see how that pairing could go wrong. Looks like a good flick for sure. Honestly since the pandemic began I've been to a total of 3 movies in theaters. We got REALLY good at the home theater experience, all the way up until our entertianment center TV died last week. So we're putting pennies away to get a new screen with variable refresh rate for gaming down there. Might be worth taking a look and seeing what's available in our area for that price. I know the wife's been wanting to see Bullet Train. Precocious 12 year old tried to get in with a friend and got turned away from her first attempt at getting into an R rated movie. 

May take the child along so she feels accomplished.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ok so now that I've scarfed down my pork loin and veggies. Yeah, Tilda Swinton and Idris Elba, I don't see how that pairing could go wrong. Looks like a good flick for sure. Honestly since the pandemic began I've been to a total of 3 movies in theaters. We got REALLY good at the home theater experience, all the way up until our entertianment center TV died last week. So we're putting pennies away to get a new screen with variable refresh rate for gaming down there. Might be worth taking a look and seeing what's available in our area for that price. I know the wife's been wanting to see Bullet Train. Precocious 12 year old tried to get in with a friend and got turned away from her first attempt at getting into an R rated movie.
> 
> May take the child along so she feels accomplished.


let me know how that movie is. Pitt is in it right? i can not stand him. Like worst actor ever.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> let me know how that movie is. Pitt is in it right? i can not stand him. Like worst actor ever.


Yeah it's Pitt, can't say I have an opinion one way or another on Pitt. If you ask me what he's been in I'd say Interview with a Vampire, really not sure what else he's been in. Three Thousand Years ... would be another one that my wife would like, I'll see what she says. I'm ambivalent, if it were regular price I'd say skip the movies and lets go to a pool hall, but $3 a ticket plus smuggled in snacks might be cheaper than 2 hours at a pool hall.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man it's just getting nice. I love this. Cooler days make me want to cook.


Yeah it's funny, as soon as the temps change, so do our appetites! But it was cereal tonight....Cutting those trees down kicked my ass. Well actually picking all the branches off my lawn was what kicked it!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She said let’s grill some burgers
> 
> View attachment 5191188


How did that work out for you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah it's funny, as soon as the temps change, so do our appetites! But it was cereal tonight....Cutting those trees down kicked my ass. Well actually picking all the branches off my lawn was what kicked it!!


I have been eating cereal for dinner as well. This one is pretty good. Sometimes I put raspberries on top. Far cry from what I use to eat, like Captain Crunch, Rice Krispies, cookie crisps and count chokula , fruity pebbles and fruit loops. What kind do you eat?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been eating cereal for dinner as well. This one is pretty good. Sometimes I put raspberries on top. Far cry from what I use to eat, like Captain Crunch, Rice Krispies, cookie crisps and count chokula , fruity pebbles and fruit loops. What kind do you eat? View attachment 5191308


That looks good and much healthier!!

I'm guilty of the sugar varieties. It was a choice of Frosted Flakes or Frosted Mini Wheats...I went with the Mini Wheats. I usually eat it for a snack. 

In the winter I like oatmeal for breakfast though,


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 1, 2022)

Ok all you artistic riu friends. Need a business card design. Very simple, q dragon, and cool font, company name:
DRAGON EXOTICS
Go


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 1, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5191367


Fucking love it!!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 2, 2022)

I usually have a bowl of pine cones and thistle with yogurt every morning. Berries help.

Good AM.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

Smoke this and go stair at my ceiling rest well wake and bake see you all later


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2022)

5:30 and pouring


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 2, 2022)

Happy Friday 3 day weekend for me.

School started and traffic now sucks...


----------



## Lycka (Sep 2, 2022)

Had a double dose of ER trips yesterday (the first ER didn't have a device my son needs so I had to drive across the city during rush hour to an ER that did have it) 

Here's hoping today goes a little more according to plan.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That looks good and much healthier!!
> 
> I'm guilty of the sugar varieties. It was a choice of Frosted Flakes or Frosted Mini Wheats...I went with the Mini Wheats. I usually eat it for a snack.
> 
> In the winter I like oatmeal for breakfast though,


Frosted mini wheats is my favorite nowadays, 2nd is honey bunches of oats with almonds and only with lactose free milk now 
my favorite growing up was always fruity pebbles


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Morning 





40° this morning and I'm loving it! Slept with my window open and ac is off for now. 4 day weekend here  I have so much to harvest from the garden so I'll start on that.......after tea and a shower though.

How's everyone doing today? Weekend plans?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposed to only be 105 here today. I’ve been working on the sunniest side of the house for the last few days. I saved the best for last  just gotta finish up some deck boards around the hottub and pretty much done with the actual decking. Gotta pour the landings and build the stairs next.
My plan is to chill indoors with the AC down as low as i can get it all weekend

off to work in the garden right now though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Supposed to only be 105 here today. I’ve been working on the sunniest side of the house for the last few days. I saved the best for last  just gotta finish up some deck boards around the hottub and pretty much done with the actual decking. Gotta pour the landings and build the stairs next.
> My plan is to chill indoors with the AC down as low as i can get it all weekend
> 
> off to work in the garden right now though.


This is just a quick shot of cool should be 80°s again in a few days. It's so nice  

How close to totally done are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

I forgot who posted ozzy man the other day but these are great!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How did that work out for you?


overcooked the roast.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This is just a quick shot of cool should be 80°s again in a few days. It's so nice
> 
> How close to totally done are you?


It’s hard to say.
i def have to have the deck railing up to even call for a final. All $10K of it. That supposedly won’t be here for about another month. That gives me a month to finish the deck. Still LOTS of work sanding and staining/sealing to do besides building the stairs. Still have a few pickup things left to do on the interior.
Gotta wait as long as i can before sealing the deck but want to do it before it rains and before i install all the railing.
So, 2 months? Maybe?
it’s crazy how long shit takes out here in the sticks. If i’m not gardening, i’m picking up materials, then I can work on the house. Getting super super close now though!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, your avitar scared me. lol . i like it, how did you make it?


I think I found it on Facebook. I didn’t make it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> overcooked the roast.
> 
> View attachment 5191417


Still looks tasty, cut it up for hash!

Easily on track for 110 today probably hotter. The humidity really sucks but the Route fire is over a quarter contained.








Explosive growth of fire in Los Angeles County should be a 'wake-up call' for the days ahead, official says


After a wildfire raging in Los Angeles County swelled to more than 5,200 acres in less than 48 hours, a top fire official warned the explosive growth should be a "wake-up call" to residents.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I found it on Facebook. I didn’t make it.


It's weird


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> overcooked the roast.
> 
> View attachment 5191417


I'd eat it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

You guys ever do Dim Sum?
We did that the other day down in Sac for
My daughters birthday. Holy shit do they pack people in there for lunch!
She loves that stuff. Me, just blah. I’d rather have regular Chinese food


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd eat it!


pressure cooking potatoes in beef drippings and garlic was a hit. I was shovelling mouthfuls of it while we we cleaning up after dinne


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's weird


LOL I’m weird!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL I’m weird!


Yeah you are


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm fucking rolling over here!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Still looks tasty, cut it up for hash!
> 
> Easily on track for 110 today probably hotter. The humidity really sucks but the Route fire is over a quarter contained.
> 
> ...


I like hash!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah you are


You weren’t supposed to agree with me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

648 Brimley road main floor 4 bedroom +available from October | Room Rentals & Roommates | City of Toronto | Kijiji


in the main floor 4 bedroom kitchen and full washroom and high speed internet (1Gp)with the 2 car parking space available from 2 of October In the main floor portable laundry ( only for clothes wash not heavy items) Suitable for a family with 2 kids with parents Out side surveillance security...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 648 Brimley road main floor 4 bedroom +available from October | Room Rentals & Roommates | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> in the main floor 4 bedroom kitchen and full washroom and high speed internet (1Gp)with the 2 car parking space available from 2 of October In the main floor portable laundry ( only for clothes wash not heavy items) Suitable for a family with 2 kids with parents Out side surveillance security...
> ...


Just because you overcooked the roast?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just because you overcooked the roast?


She takes her roast beef seriously!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 here and I turned the heat on about 6 am


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> overcooked the roast.
> 
> View attachment 5191417


It still looks delicious. I like beef medium / medium well anyways, so it has me drooling already!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It still looks delicious. I like beef medium / medium well anyways, so it has me drooling already!!


In my world it is a sin to cook a prime rib any more than medium rare. If someone wants it well done I'll ask them if they want a burger.
Morning.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> In my world it is a sin to cook a prime rib any more than medium rare. If someone wants it well done I'll ask them if they want a burger.
> Morning.


Yeah I have gotten that at restaurants... I can't do medium rare. 

You guys are making me hungry again. I wish I had bacon I'd make breakfast!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I have gotten that at restaurants... I can't do medium rare.
> 
> You guys are making me hungry again. I wish I had bacon I'd make breakfast!!


I like it pink with no blood. @curious2garden is going to tell us it’s not blood… if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I have gotten that at restaurants... I can't do medium rare.
> 
> You guys are making me hungry again. I wish I had bacon I'd make breakfast!!


Strike 2. I always have reserve bacon in my freezer.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like it pink with no blood. @curious2garden is going to tell us it’s not blood… if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.


pink I can do just fine, it's when I see blood I'm grossed out.  Just think we ate meat raw at some point in evolution, like dogs.  I remember people eating raw burger when I was a kid....ewwww! It was supposedly safer then. 


Well I was going to cut up the trees into firewood today. I skidded the logs over near my garage, and everything else is cleaned up, but my back is a little too sore for that today.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2022)

Good beep! :]
My mom used to make me bring her steak and eggs in bed. For any conceivable holiday she could think of...
And the eggs had to have chives or she would mutiny.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I have gotten that at restaurants... I can't do medium rare.
> 
> You guys are making me hungry again. I wish I had bacon I'd make breakfast!!


Yeah, I'm not going say how I'm slicing up some homemade bacon right now  



raratt said:


> Strike 2. I always have reserve bacon in my freezer.


Always 



Laughing Grass said:


> I like it pink with no blood. @curious2garden is going to tell us it’s not blood… if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.


Same here. But I don't mind some blood. Actually I've been wanting some blood sausage. Nobody ever has it


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> had to have chives


I need to go buy more and dry it out. My grocery store quit carrying freeze dried chives. Baked potato with sour cream and chives is yummy.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

I like my meat to be juicy.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to go buy more and dry it out. My grocery store quit carrying freeze dried chives. Baked potato with sour cream and chives is yummy.


I find them to be pretty unkillable, like mint. See if you have a fancy organic place that leaves the bulb on. Chives forever!


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I find them to be pretty unkillable, like mint. See if you have a fancy organic place that leaves the bulb on. Chives forever!


I think 110 degrees would kill them.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

We should be a couple degrees warmer than this. I love my new AC unit, thank god the old one didn't break this week.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think 110 degrees would kill them.


Mine did scorch on the tops from getting full sun and no water during our hottest week. If you could find a shady spot you might squeak by, but yeesh. Your poor lawn :[


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Mornin.....it's a steamy one here........hope everyone is ok and doing good...

woke up this morning to a 76F and steamy...humidity it's at 80% right now and from the looks of it, yeah we are getting rain this weekend.......high today 93F......hopefully the south wind will prevail this evening.....

welp time to get this coffee in me and these taco's went with lingua with lettuce and tomato little hot sauce....and there goes the taste buds.......peace...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I find them to be pretty unkillable, like mint. See if you have a fancy organic place that leaves the bulb on. Chives forever!


I have about a 10' patch that just gets bigger and bigger every year.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have about a 10' patch that just gets bigger and bigger every year.


I'm telling you, throw a morning glory and a sprig of mint back there and in a few years you're gonna have an Audrey II...


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mine did scorch on the tops from getting full sun and no water during our hottest week. If you could find a shady spot you might squeak by, but yeesh. Your poor lawn :[


Lawns are mostly OK, they get watered 3 times a week. I need to soak my roses before this hits. The only tomatoes I am getting are from a volunteer plant that is close to the ground. I guess I could get some seeds and try to grow chives. I have a shady spot that is overtaken by 3 cornered leeks in the winter.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 2, 2022)

Morning. No agenda today for a change except baking some bread later


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm telling you, throw a morning glory and a sprig of mint back there and in a few years you're gonna have an Audrey II...


Big patch of mint too. For some reason the mint didn't do as well this year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

i've got some wild mint coming up......notice yesterday evening will looking at things, i have a datura coming up and my wild morning glorys are coming in on the porch.........


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Lawns are mostly OK, they get watered 3 times a week. I need to soak my roses before this hits. The only tomatoes I am getting are from a volunteer plant that is close to the ground. I guess I could get some seeds and try to grow them. I have a shady spot that is overtaken by 3 cornered leeks in the winter.


Ever try a heat tolerant variety?

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/tomato/choosing-heat-tolerant-tomatoes.htm

Sweet 100's are awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5191468


Only a little coffee today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Good morning 

DO NOT BUY DREAMWORLD COKE


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok why it do that


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5191468


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok why it do that


Unknown


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Did jerkoff get banned?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Purple ribbon is for Alzheimer’s month btw.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

We see all


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok why it do that


You just have to drink like 5 times as much, and the small mug won't matter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

So confused


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So confused


Join the group


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

How do you define karma?

@Laughing Grass how was the evening with the new boss?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did jerkoff get banned?


dunno on that one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno on that one


Well find out!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well find out!!!!!


time will tell


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well find out!!!!!


There are so many socks the last few days. New one in bk's shit show right now.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There are so many socks the last few days. New one in bk's shit show right now.


Bad sock move


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There are so many socks the last few days. New one in bk's shit show right now.


got bout 3 or 4 in the bowls right now.......stirring crap up....so


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How do you define karma?
> 
> @Laughing Grass how was the evening with the new boss?


It was alright. She left by 8pm she came dressed to the nines lol, not sure what she was expecting… we ain’t fancy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was alright. She left by 8pm she came dressed to the nines lol, not sure what she was expecting… we ain’t fancy.


How was the beef?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 50 here and I turned the heat on about 6 am
> 
> View attachment 5191453


Meanwhile in Lancaster


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How was the beef?


I fucked up the roast. Everyone still ate it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like it pink with no blood. @curious2garden is going to tell us it’s not blood… if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.


If its' DNA isn't duck then you are quackers for calling it one


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fucked up the roast. Everyone still ate it.


I’m sure it was edible. Wonder why she came all dressed up? Did she bring wine?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was alright. She left by 8pm she came dressed to the nines lol, not sure what she was expecting… we ain’t fancy.


Captain America Maybe lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fucked up the roast. Everyone still ate it.


Advanced trolling, guest level!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sure it was edible. Wonder why she came all dressed up? *Did she bring wine?*


That could explain a lot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fucked up the roast. Everyone still ate it.


Shouldn't you be blaming the Ninja lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever try a heat tolerant variety?
> 
> https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/tomato/choosing-heat-tolerant-tomatoes.htm
> 
> Sweet 100's are awesome.


From what I have read the extreme heat dries up the pollen so you get a pause in production. The plants look ok. My zucchini on the other hand is getting killed by aphids, again. I don't know how to prevent them from showing up every year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> From what I have read the extreme heat dries up the pollen so you get a pause in production. The plants look ok. My zucchini on the other hand is getting killed by aphids, again. I don't know how to prevent them from showing up every year.


Ladybugs breading something to look into but maybe not on the inweb lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> From what I have read the extreme heat dries up the pollen so you get a pause in production. The plants look ok. My zucchini on the other hand is getting killed by aphids, again. I don't know how to prevent them from showing up every year.











How to Grow Tomatoes Anywhere—Even in the Low Desert!


Wondering how to grow tomatoes in the low desert? You can grow tomatoes anywhere. Tomatoes are easy to grow and taste delicious picked fresh from the garden. Here is a guide to planting, growing, fertilizing and harvesting tomatoes.




dengarden.com





There's lots of info on Google about it. I couldn't live without real tomatoes. Ever try inside?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

13 Tips For Growing Tomatoes in Hot, Dry Desert Climates


Looking to grow tomatoes, but live in the desert? Check out these tips for growing tomatoes in hot and arid desert climates!




www.allaboutgardening.com





Check out at the bottom of the page it talks about not setting fruit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sure it was edible. Wonder why she came all dressed up? Did she bring wine?


I think that’s just how she dresses. She was wearing a pair of louboutin mules… they’re worth more than my entire shoe collection lol. Rosanna told her she didn’t need to bring anything.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that’s just how she dresses. She was wearing a pair of louboutin mules… they’re worth more than my entire shoe collection lol. Rosanna told her she didn’t need to bring anything.


Everybody brings wine.


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fucked up the roast. Everyone still ate it.


The test of a professional. :

Were the unsuspecting rubes aware before being served?

OR

Were apoligies offered in advance?


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How to Grow Tomatoes Anywhere—Even in the Low Desert!
> 
> 
> Wondering how to grow tomatoes in the low desert? You can grow tomatoes anywhere. Tomatoes are easy to grow and taste delicious picked fresh from the garden. Here is a guide to planting, growing, fertilizing and harvesting tomatoes.
> ...


I have tomatoes, just not as many at the moment. I could put up a shade cloth I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> *I have tomatoes*, just not as many at the moment. I could put up a shade cloth I guess.


Damn I was going to trade for some peaches


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I was going to trade for some peaches


Those are done by the end of July usually.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m about to attempt prime rib in the ninja
> 
> View attachment 5191166


Salt, pepper - insert garlic slivers, 15 minutes per lb.
Perfect every time.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 2, 2022)

Smoked some zchitz fire this morning. That and 007 new fans. Also Apple Pie. mmmmm. Apple Pie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been eating cereal for dinner as well. This one is pretty good. Sometimes I put raspberries on top. Far cry from what I use to eat, like Captain Crunch, Rice Krispies, cookie crisps and count chokula , fruity pebbles and fruit loops. What kind do you eat? View attachment 5191308


This is my go to cereal lately.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> The test of a professional. :
> 
> Were the unsuspecting rubes aware before being served?
> 
> ...


It was more of a hope everyone likes well done


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Salt, pepper - insert garlic slivers, 15 minutes per lb.
> Perfect every time.
> 
> View attachment 5191547


What is that called? Provably not as badass as Ninja.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that called? Provably not as badass as Ninja.


Silly Goose.
This is the one we have & it cooks like a Mother!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Silly Goose.
> This is the one we have & it cooks like a Mother!


Like Ronco Pocket Fisherman Ronco?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like Ronco Pocket Fisherman Ronco?


I've heard of pocket pool but not a whole fisherman


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like Ronco Pocket Fisherman Ronco?


Popeil, sold by Ronco.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Popeil, sold by Ronco.


She's Canadian


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's Canadian


And a kid.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2022)

Ron Popeil, made a fortune marketing many diverse products.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Popeil, sold by Ronco.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's Canadian





raratt said:


> And a kid.











Ronco Pocket Fisherman


Have all you need to go fishing today with the Ronco Pocket Fisherman! One of the original As Seen on TV products, the Ronco Pocket Fisherman has thrilled generations of fishing enthusiasts and casual fishermen. The handheld folding rod and reel comes preloaded with fishing line and includes a...




www.ronco.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

It warmed up and turned out to be a gorgeous day. I just realized it's Labor Day weekend, duh. Getting a walk in at the park and I just came from getting a flu shot and my second shingles vaccination.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)

ANC said:


>


he now self identifies as a lady


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> In my world it is a sin to cook a prime rib any more than medium rare. If someone wants it well done I'll ask them if they want a burger.
> Morning.


Best way to cook them things up imo is on a rotisserie with a back IR burner only bone in. Omfg so good. You can accidentally over do it that way and it’s still all good but i agree medium rare.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I was going to trade for some peaches


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5191626


I'd eat peaches every day....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2022)

Sun-soakin’ bulges in the shaaaaaaaade


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 2, 2022)

A PVOG TGIF SPECIAL SURPRISE...
Guy on a Buffalo


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 2, 2022)

Damn that wasn't the best one though. O screened them to bring you THIS!!!
GUY ON A BUFFALO (FINALE)


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Damn that wasn't the best one though. O screened them to bring you THIS!!!
> GUY ON A BUFFALO (FINALE)


This needs to be moved to just raccoons lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was alright. She left by 8pm she came dressed to the nines lol, not sure what she was expecting… *we ain’t fancy.*


I picture you saying this with a southern accent while your finger is in your belly button.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fucked up the roast. Everyone still ate it.


If you add enough gravy anything is possible


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Those are done by the end of July usually.


Damn, I missed out on the peach tree. Can you can some and send them over next time


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Damn, I missed out on the peach tree. Can you can some and send them over next time


Now I have that peaches song in my head


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ronco Pocket Fisherman
> 
> 
> Have all you need to go fishing today with the Ronco Pocket Fisherman! One of the original As Seen on TV products, the Ronco Pocket Fisherman has thrilled generations of fishing enthusiasts and casual fishermen. The handheld folding rod and reel comes preloaded with fishing line and includes a...
> ...


You sure you aren't one of my kids? I have a picture of me that looks suspiciously similar. Ok not the eyes but everything else including the tongue. Although it was a nicely padded toy box in my case.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This needs to be moved to just raccoons lol


There is a raccoon in one somewhere!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Damn, I missed out on the peach tree. Can you can some and send them over next time


I bet he has a bunch canned and he's holding out on us!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I bet he has a bunch canned and he's holding out on us!!!


I bet they're in his new cabinets too!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

You guys are always making me hungry. I'm headed to the store NOW!!

Jeff has had me thinking about chili dogs since last night....and Little Debbie's since about 3 days ago.

And since my burrito hating roomy is away, I am making a batch of those.

How about a chili dog burrito, with cheese and sour cream!! Oh hell yes! And beans!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You guys are always making me hungry. I'm headed to the store NOW!!
> 
> Jeff has had me thinking about chili dogs since last night....and Little Debbie's since about 3 days ago.
> 
> ...


Seasoned curly fries


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *You guys are always making me hungry.* I'm headed to the store NOW!!
> 
> Jeff has had me thinking about chili dogs since last night....and Little Debbie's since about 3 days ago.
> 
> ...


LOL, thanks, I see you're returning the favor ;D


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Seasoned curly fries


Arbie's, with a massive roast beef sandwich with their sauce. Not really a fan of horsey sauce though.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm just doing bacon cheeseburgers tonight. Yes some slices of tomato from the garden will be included.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

I should possibly stop checking this forecast, it has changed to a hundred and Ludicrous now.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2022)

oh they were so good. Burritos tomorrow!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5191744oh they were so good. Burritos tomorrow!


Where is the shredded cheese man?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is the shredded cheese man?


and the flour tortilla


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> and the flour tortilla


You Californians eat anything on soft shells don't you lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 2, 2022)

Tonight's influence by


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning. It's gonna be a great day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)

Morning 






80° and nice today. 

How's it going?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2022)

100 knee bends and 20 minute fast fast walk, moved one Quantum Board, fresh brewed Black Silk and Sleeskunk f2 in that Vapor Genie Aluminum.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2022)

I woke up with cold toes, it's winter.
Just pancakes and weed on the radar for incoming weather.

edit: My wife just corrected me, it weedwhacking not sitting on the porch with a bag and coffee.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. It's gonna be a great day.


If by great day you mean only 112-116 then YEAH!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

Feels like fall. Just chose hot coffee over cold... Still gonna be hot and humid later, but the cool dusk until daylight is kinda nice...
Chill beep, young meeps. And old meeps. :]


----------



## Lycka (Sep 3, 2022)

It's Saturday!







(Which means my husband is home and we can take the kids out!)


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

Damn, I have 2 sore arms from the 2 vaccinations yesterday  I really want to go back to bed!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning 
Thinking about going over to watch the launch. A couple of firsts going to happen.
It’s ONLY 78…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that’s just how she dresses. She was wearing a pair of louboutin mules… they’re worth more than my entire shoe collection lol. Rosanna told her she didn’t need to bring anything.


ooooh tell me about the mules, my favorite shoe.
They seem to have turn over there of “bosses”.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Anyone watch Serena last night? What a game, what a career. And is she 40?!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

You ladies out jogging early as in @curious2garden this shit is everywhere.
And you guys aren’t very big. I just worry








Memphis police are looking for a school teacher who was abducted while out for an early morning jog


Memphis Police are searching for school teacher Eliza 'Liza' Fletcher who they say was abducted while she was out on a jog Friday morning.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Thinking about going over to watch the launch. A couple of firsts going to happen.
> It’s ONLY 78…


Definitely go to the launch if you can. History will ruin it otherwise.

New DC Air & Space museum has been turned into 23 galleries now, no more giant displays.
5,000 things taken out!
Just dumbed down interactive displays, planes hung up high where you cant see it .


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> Thinking about going over to watch the launch. A couple of firsts going to happen.
> It’s ONLY 78…


I would say go also!!

We use to go check it out when I lived in Melbourne. One time I got a flat tire, no spare, while on Canaveral...and there were no gas stations for about 15-20 miles...no store, nothing. I started going around the parking area to anyone who had an old chevy asking of they would sell me their spare tire. Finally a couple of old hippies who were living in their truck camper gave up a ride to a tire place, and we got them stoned and gave them a few bucks. We parted ways when they asked if they could come take a shower at our place. Directed them to the showers at the swimming area!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5191927


What’s that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I would say go also!!
> 
> We use to go check it out when I lived in Melbourne. One time I got a flat tire, no spare, while on Canaveral...and there were no gas stations for about 15-20 miles...no store, nothing. I started going around the parking area to anyone who had an old chevy asking of they would sell me their spare tire. Finally a couple of old hippies who were living in their truck camper gave up a ride to a tire place, and we got them stoned and gave them a few bucks. We parted ways when they asked if they could come take a shower at our place. Directed them to the showers at the swimming area!


I lived in Cocoa late 70's/early 80's. Held maritime shuttle launch security. Interesting times keeping the Russian ships away from the SRB's they were trying to recover.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I lived in Cocoa late 70's/early 80's. Held maritime shuttle launch security. Interesting times keeping the Russian ships away from the SRB's they were trying to recover.
> 
> View attachment 5191941


Fuckn Soviets


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

I can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen GREASE


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2022)

Happy World Beard Day ..










World Beard Day


World Beard Day is celebrated annually on an international level with people from every nation and continent gathering together with their beards. It is held on the first Saturday of September and is characterised by the happiness of all people being with their beards and with each other. On...




worldbeardday.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Fuckn Soviets


I used to troll the defectors because I was bored...they were so gullible to our western ways.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s that?


The start of bacon burnt ends. 








Bacon Burnt Ends Recipe - Smoked Bacon Burnt Ends Recipe


Bacon Burnt Ends just sounds delicious - and I promise you, they are. These are sticky little cubes of heaven.




howtobbqright.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The start of bacon burnt ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my bacon thin and crispy. mmmmm
I bought a refrigerator so trying to empty out the old one. No bacon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I like my bacon thin and crispy. mmmmm
> I bought a refrigerator so trying to empty out the old one. No bacon View attachment 5191973


What did you end up getting?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I like my bacon thin and crispy. mmmmm
> I bought a refrigerator so trying to empty out the old one. No bacon View attachment 5191973


Sounds like you need bacon then


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Blues Fest is coming to Davenport soon and I only know one of the bands pros and cons pros good music cons covid and people to go or not mmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What did you end up getting?


Black Frigidaire


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Gotta empty it obviously and move it (the old one) to the center of the room for them to take it, plus $40. I think I’ve found an alternative use for this chair. Maybe I can pull it to the middle using high speed? lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Black Frigidaire


How was your floor under the old one was there not a concern about that?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gotta empty it obviously and move it (the old one) to the center of the room for them to take it, plus $40. I think I’ve found an alternative use for this chair. Maybe I can pull it to the middle using high speed? lol


4 low O wait a minute that would Turtle mode lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How was your floor under the old one was there not a concern about that?


That’s getting replaced after the leaking one is out. Didn’t want to put in new flooring with the leaker.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s getting replaced after the leaking one is out. Didn’t want to put in new flooring with the leaker.


Non-family members are putting it in right he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s getting replaced after the leaking one is out. Didn’t want to put in new flooring with the leaker.


The floor guy preferred it that way. The actual floor is ok, no mold or anything.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Non-family members are putting it in right he he he ha ha ha he he he


Correctamundo. Gotta go over there for cookout Monday. We’ll see what happens. Her sister doesn’t know what he’s done. Probably a good thing.

40 years in the business.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Correctamundo. Gotta go over there for cookout Monday. We’ll see what happens. Her sister doesn’t know what he’s done. Probably a good thing.
> 
> 40 years in the business.


Oh now that sounds good surf and turf?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

And yes yes I am


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

They aren't kidding when they say firewood warms you twice. I think it's more like about six times actually. The good news is my shoulders Don't hurt anymore because all the pain has transferred to my lower back  about enough wood to heat my house for 2 weeks in the winter. If I had a wood stove, lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They aren't kidding when they say firewood warms you twice. I think it's more like about six times actually. The good news is my shoulders Don't hurt anymore because all the pain has transferred to my lower back  about enough wood to heat my house for 2 weeks in the winter. If I had a wood stove, lolView attachment 5191983View attachment 5191984


That is a lot of work I feel you on that I made it 1/4 of the way down the other fence before being grounded until Sunday or Monday depending on if I get off with good behavior lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy World Beard Day ..
> 
> View attachment 5191950
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5192008


I can pull off a few of these looks well as long as you take the top hair out of the equations lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can pull off a few of these looks well as long as you take the top hair out of the equations lol


We can put a wig on you, no worries.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We can put a wig on you, no worries.


Oh hell no I earned my ball head just like all the gray hair and my goatee lol kind of okay major edit to be honest I didn't want to look like a crackheaded Hulk Hogan and you're very much welcome for that image in your brain lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Funny good memory just came back when I did cut all the hair off my daughter stopped talking to me for about 2 weeks she was pissed at me lol thanks for the memory


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We can put a wig on you, no worries.


I think Jeff could easily pull off the Dolly look.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think Jeff could easily pull off the Dolly look.
> 
> View attachment 5192035


Think we could convince him on the boots, too?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Think we could convince him on the *boobs*, too?


I speed read too much - or I'm just a classic dude, cause this is how I read your post at first.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I speed read too much - or I'm just a classic dude, cause this is how I read your post at first.


I literally sat there for several seconds with the t capitalised to prevent that... decided to see who would admit to it first instead


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

Guilty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)

I thought you misspelled it


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you misspelled it


I was just thinking he might make some friends out there chopping trees, you know?


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was just thinking he might make some friends out there chopping trees, you know?
> View attachment 5192041


Handles.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you misspelled it


On purpose Maybe lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think Jeff could easily pull off the Dolly look.
> 
> View attachment 5192035


Mission impossible for Lucas Films lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

But now that I think about it it might work in anime lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Man I had better be careful if my birthday has taught me nothing there are a bunch of crazy people in here that are willing to do some things lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man I had better be careful if my birthday has taught me nothing there are a bunch of crazy people in here that are willing to do some things lol


We've got spare time and ain't afraid to use it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Otherselfsaids but you have friends in the French Quarter that can build a Mardi Gras costume for you lol it is all your fault @GeatwhiteNort lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2022)

Nap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nap.


Rest well


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got spare time and ain't afraid to use it.


Hand woven wigs for everyone??? O:


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Otherselfsaids but you have friends in the French Quarter that can build a Mardi Gras costume for you lol it is all your fault @GeatwhiteNort lol


Are there bright enough beads shaped like skulls that you could get away with it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)

What's with jeep dealers? I just wanted to check things out


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's with jeep dealers? I just wanted to check things out


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Think we could convince him on the boots, too?


Does she still rock the thigh high spikes?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Does she still rock the thigh high spikes?


She could put them on and look good doing it walking in them mmm not so much


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Never heard that before


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Does she still rock the thigh high spikes?


She moved on to designing dog clothes for charity, this was yesterday.
Doggy Parton line.
I'm pretty sure the wig will fit Jeff though...


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> She moved on to designing dog clothes for charity, this was yesterday.
> I'm pretty sure *the wig *will fit Jeff though...


Which one? Dollie's or the dog's?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Which one? Dollie's or the dog's?


The dogs obviously I would not want to make hers bad


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She could put them on and look good doing it walking in them mmm not so much


So Dolly could use a dolly like Hannibal Lecter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> So Dolly could use a dolly like Hannibal Lecter?


I could see it lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nap.


That was about when I collapsed! For an hour, then recharged with a late lunch, and cut the lawn. I'm saving the weed whacking for morning!

Might hit the park for a walk...It seems to help my back a teency bit!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was about when I collapsed! For an hour, then recharged with a late lunch, and cut the lawn. I'm saving the weed whacking for morning!
> 
> Might hit the park for a walk...It seems to help my back a teency bit!!


A walk sounds good to Odin lol you just had to say it didn't you


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A walk sounds good to Odin lol you just had to say it didn't you


 I'm walking my vape pen LOL train wreck is it's name and sleepiness is its game


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Walk is canceled because of rain and thunder yuppers we are not going anywhere lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Walk is canceled because of rain and thunder yuppers we are not going anywhere lol


I was gonna go for a bike ride but I over indulged on the Biscuits and Gravy.

~ Burp ~


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Does she still rock the thigh high spikes?


Yeh, while smokin green too, she is my idol...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

OK, burrito making time! I was too tired last night but I think I can muster up enough energy to make these.

AND a chocolate pie!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


>


Why can I see you with Lou dog on the couch with your feet up smoking a fat one.   
Luv you kiddo


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 3, 2022)

Took the kidlet to play pool today. She did really well, I missed a vital cut shot on the first game we played and gave her a free shot on the 9. Whooped by a 12 year old at the pool hall. Came home, fed the plants, fed my wife and kid, and now I'm sitting down to a fat-j and going to watch the last 3 episodes of Sex Education with the wife. I think we might have it figured out after all 3 seasons.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, I have 2 sore arms from the 2 vaccinations yesterday  I really want to go back to bed!!


Pro tip, get both shots in the same arm.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Took the kidlet to play pool today. She did really well, I missed a vital cut shot on the first game we played and gave her a free shot on the 9. Whooped by a 12 year old at the pool hall. Came home, fed the plants, fed my wife and kid, and now I'm sitting down to a fat-j and going to watch the last 3 episodes of Sex Education with the wife. I think we might have it figured out after all 3 seasons.


Remember this day because sometime in the next year we are going to hear about (if you're honest) a14 y/o wiping your ass with a cheaper/cheesier stick ROFLMAO


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

@Paul Drake 





This one's for you


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2022)

Burritos are up. Yum.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

Thunderstorms put me to sleep now that hasn't happened in a long time lol but now it really needs to go way


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

A little bit of of flower and Keefe my salad is ready consumption


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2022)

Morning 


Packed and ready......well I've already waked 'n' baked. But I'll be there for you when you get up  

Happy mid-weekend, how's everyone doing today? Plans?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> Happy mid-weekend, how's everyone doing today? Plans?


Trying to figure out where the rolly pollies in my basement are coming from. I think there might be a little crack somewhere. Hmmmm...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 4, 2022)

Back to grow season for me. I took the summer off and glad I did.... too warm.

9/3/22 Dropped 1 seed Funky Charms
and 3 Grease Monkey.
Both from Exotic Genetix. A friend has been growing GM for years in soil, mostly outdoors 
and is excited to see what I can do with it indoors full Hydro DWC.

Ahh Yes looking forward to Autumn weather.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Trying to figure out where the rolly pollies in my basement are coming from. I think there might be a little crack somewhere. Hmmmm...


Do you have a lot of them outside? 

Better than snakes though, right??


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do you have a lot of them outside?
> 
> Better than snakes though, right??


We have little garden snakes here  
The rolly pollies were way more numerous in one corner than I have ever seen them outside, but they are pretty common to see. Just never seen like 100 in one spot.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

It rained overnight, which is good since I cut the lawn yesterday. I should get out there and weed whack asap as it's supposed to rain again this afternoon, and the next few days.

Leftover burritos for lunch and a steak for dinner.



Rsawr said:


> We have little garden snakes here
> The rolly pollies were way more numerous in one corner than I have ever seen them outside, but they are pretty common to see. Just never seen like 100 in one spot.


That's where they are getting in probably.....kill them outdoors!! Dry summer and they flourished.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 4, 2022)

.


Rsawr said:


> Trying to figure out where the rolly pollies in my basement are coming from. I think there might be a little crack somewhere. Hmmmm...


Beauveria bassiana-will kill mold spores there as well.
Just spray all the cracks and along the walls inside and out where they travel.
It will become endemic in those places, keeping them from getting out of hand.








BotaniGard® ES


Unknown Expected Availability. Shop All Beauveria bassiana Products. BotaniGard ES uses Beauveria bassiana , a beneficial fungus, to target and control a wide variety of soft-bodied insects in greenhouse, field and nursery crops such as Whiteflies , Thrips , Aphids , Psyllids ...



www.arbico-organics.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 4, 2022)

My lawn was dead and now it's lush. There's a snap in the air and brilliant sun.

Good morning


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2022)

Fresh buds are where its at.


Indoor season has come to a close.

Started the day with fresh harvest C99 bong rips.

Progressed to fresh harvest impregnated Blackberry Wafer.

Doing pinch hits of last years outdoor Blackberry Wedding cake as a control.

The Burmese kush cookies are balancing all of this out while the seed count grows exponentially.







Thsis post has been sponcered by Youkon Jack.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> Fresh buds are where its at.
> 
> 
> Indoor season has come to a close.
> ...


Yukon Jack is fucking great. Nothing warms you up on a cold day like it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yukon Jack is fucking great. Nothing warms you up on a cold day like it.


Except my favorite, Yukon Jill.


----------



## Lycka (Sep 4, 2022)

Rough morning but here's hoping the rest of the day is chill.


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yukon Jack is fucking great. Nothing warms you up on a cold day like it.


Schnapps.
Mornin


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Schnapps.
> Mornin


schnapps is the only thing I could ever do shots of....Back in the day when someone would insist on doing a shot with me, I'd say make it schnapps!

I just had a memory of doing shots of Fireball and eating chicken wings at some dive bar....and puking in the parking lot shortly later!!

A productive morning....I got the lawn trimmed, and the gutters cleaned. Last rainstorm I noticed the front one was running over, and sure enough it was plugged on both ends!

Now it is burrito time...Just waiting for the noon bell to strike! Why I do not know!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2022)

Whelp, that was embarrassing and hilarious...
I was playing in the yard with the dogs and a moth was fluttering around my head, so I put my hand out. It landed on my finger and I, like a very smart person, held it out to Tango and was all "look, a new friend!" She obviously ate it in one swift bite before I could react. I collapsed in mock agony and kinda shouted out "Nooooo Fred! You ate Fred!" 

Then I slowly noticed and made eye contact with the guy who was hanging out on the deck that overlooks my yard drinking a beer...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whelp, that was embarrassing and hilarious...
> I was playing in the yard with the dogs and a moth was fluttering around my head, so I put my hand out. It landed on my finger and I, like a very smart person, held it out to Tango and was all "look, a new friend!" She obviously ate it in one swift bite before I could react. I collapsed in mock agony and kinda shouted out "Nooooo Fred! You ate Fred!"
> 
> Then I slowly noticed and made eye contact with the guy who was hanging out on the deck that overlooks my yard drinking a beer...


That will on YouTube later lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whelp, that was embarrassing and hilarious...
> I was playing in the yard with the dogs and a moth was fluttering around my head, so I put my hand out. It landed on my finger and I, like a very smart person, held it out to Tango and was all "look, a new friend!" She obviously ate it in one swift bite before I could react. I collapsed in mock agony and kinda shouted out "Nooooo Fred! You ate Fred!"
> 
> Then I slowly noticed and made eye contact with the guy who was hanging out on the deck that overlooks my yard drinking a beer...


You are now considered the stoned goofball neighbor......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You are now considered the stoned goofball neighbor......


I was a contender for 'stoned one who trips on her dogs a lot,' so I'll take it...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

Only thing that might have made it funnier would've been if you had yelled Stella lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whelp, that was embarrassing and hilarious...
> I was playing in the yard with the dogs and a moth was fluttering around my head, so I put my hand out. It landed on my finger and I, like a very smart person, held it out to Tango and was all "look, a new friend!" She obviously ate it in one swift bite before I could react. I collapsed in mock agony and kinda shouted out "Nooooo Fred! You ate Fred!"
> 
> Then I slowly noticed and made eye contact with the guy who was hanging out on the deck that overlooks my yard drinking a beer...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 4, 2022)

I think it's the cooler evenings, but sitting on the floor covered in dogs is my jam. 


My blanket needs to be washed every other day because they like to roll in dirt, but soooooo cute....


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5192699View attachment 5192700View attachment 5192701View attachment 5192703View attachment 5192704


Help unpack what is being revealed in this cry for attention.

Specifically

WTF is this


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5192699View attachment 5192700View attachment 5192701View attachment 5192703View attachment 5192704


What in the hoarding hell....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> What in the hoarding hell....


Agreed. Every time this guy posts a pic set, I go vacuum my house as a gut reaction.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Agreed. Every time this guy posts a pic set, I go vacuum my house as a gut reaction.


Makes me wanna go back outside and do more yard work and stuff....and I'm comfortably numb now....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Makes me wanna go back outside and do more yard work and stuff....and I'm comfortably numb now....


Feel ya, I'm chilling to my first full joint of the day. Feet up and cruising the web. Don't even have to water the plants today. Ran around town with my wife all day and we're at the low key part of the evening. We were watching goofy stuff on Netflix until she had to go get the offspring. So I'm waiting for her to come back so I can start episode two of our binge tonight.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Agreed. Every time this guy posts a pic set,* I go vacuum my house* as a gut reaction.


Come do mine next, please


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Feel ya, I'm chilling to my first full joint of the day. Feet up and cruising the web. Don't even have to water the plants today. Ran around town with my wife all day and we're at the low key part of the evening. We were watching goofy stuff on Netflix until she had to go the offspring. So I'm waiting for her to come back so I can start episode two of or binge tonight.


Nice..

Been outside since bout 6, taking care of the garden, and other honey dew list options....I finally get to sit back and have a yummy salad, and a few frews..

Finally got my porch door done today, or should I say rebuild....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice..
> 
> Been outside since bout 6, taking care of the garden, and other honey dew list options....I finally get to sit back and have a yummy salad, and a few frews..
> 
> Finally got my porch door done today, or should I say rebuild....


Sounds like there could be a story in the rebuilding of the door or the reason for the need of the rebuild lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

I also got my weed patch in the fire pit and a bunch of wood moved and ready for cutting come on body you can do it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like there could be a story in the rebuilding of the door or the reason for the need of the rebuild lol


Meh....lol..


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like there could be a story in the rebuilding of the door or the reason for the need of the rebuild lol



Man, I've got 5 doors in my house that need rebuilding. Absolutely NOTHING exciting as to why. 

1) daughter's door used to be covered in her sticker fetish that lasted from age 2 - 11. She went teenage on it and now it has no finish where she removed them all. 
2) master bedroom has a cat door in it to keep the cats from clawing up the carpet -- cats died over the last two years, don't need the cat door now. 
3) Porch door is at least 40 years old, was installed by coked up 70's labor and has survived every hurricane since at least 1980. 
4) My studio door.. Because it's not a true 'studio' door and leaks sound like a pasta strainer. 
5) The backdoor garage door lock is so good it can't be unlocked or opened, we haven't opened that door in 2 years. 

Who doesn't have at least a door or two they need to do something with?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Makes me wanna go back outside and do more yard work and stuff....and I'm comfortably numb now....


Thats just his mad scientist room I think, and he is about to build something amazing!! 

AND that's an alien pod if l've ever seen one, so this is gonna be BIG!!




BudmanTX said:


> Nice..
> 
> Been outside since bout 6, taking care of the garden, and other honey dew list options....I finally get to sit back and have a yummy salad, and a few *frews..*
> 
> Finally got my porch door done today, or should I say rebuild....


 What's a frew? Fresh cold brew?? Or


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2022)

Ok, love ya, momma is preping waffles and eggs, and I am preping the new jurassic flim.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thats just his mad scientist room I think, and he is about to build something amazing!!
> 
> AND that's an alien pod if l've ever seen one, so this is gonna be BIG!!
> 
> ...


Meh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Man, I've got 5 doors in my house that need rebuilding. Absolutely NOTHING exciting as to why.
> 
> 1) daughter's door used to be covered in her sticker fetish that lasted from age 2 - 11. She went teenage on it and now it has no finish where she removed them all.
> 2) master bedroom has a cat door in it to keep the cats from clawing up the carpet -- cats died over the last two years, don't need the cat door now.
> ...


Hey did I miss the part where there isn't a story behind the needing of the rebuilt doors lol hey especially like the one about the daughter mine used to have a picture frame that had my pictures on it and I would have to check it if there was a sticker over my face I knew my daughter was pissed at me for some odd reason lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hey did I miss the part where there isn't a story behind the needing of the rebuilt doors lol hey especially like the one about the daughter mine used to have a picture frame that had my pictures on it and I would have to check it if there was a sticker over my face I knew my daughter was pissed at me for some odd reason lol


Good memory. My grandparents had one of these in their kitchen, and as a child the first thing I would do was run and check to see who was in the doghouse. It was usually grandpa. This was the exact one they had too, reproduced for only $90 today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good memory. My grandparents had one of these in their kitchen, and as a child the first thing I would do was run and check to see who was in the doghouse. It was usually grandpa. This was the exact one they had too, reproduced for only $90 today
> 
> View attachment 5192773


That's awesome I need it lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome I need it lol


I just saw real similar on Amazon for $15


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Trying to figure out where the rolly pollies in my basement are coming from. I think there might be a little crack somewhere. Hmmmm...


Rolly pollies are tumble weeds here. I was like what is happening in that basement, then Google stepped in and sorted it out.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 5, 2022)

The best thing about a Monday is Wake N Bake transforms my Costco coffee into a gourmet blend.

Good morning.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2022)

Just scrolled thru to catch up, looks like it went thru the Twilight Zone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Agreed. Every time this guy posts a pic set, I go vacuum my house as a gut reaction.


The "doggie pottie pads" add the aromatic touch.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 5, 2022)

Happy Labor Day WnB!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The best thing about a Monday is Wake N Bake transforms my Costco coffee into a gourmet blend.
> 
> Good morning.


The cheap as dirt coffee I buy tastes better as cold brew... I just cold brew 3 dollar bags and warm it. No bitterness, and slightly less of that mechanic fuel feeling. 
Go costco breakfast blend!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2022)

Morning 


You know who you are...

Happy labor day! Who's got plans? It's raining here so no fun outdoor activities for me.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 5, 2022)

Beep beep, mon ameep!
How you? :]


----------



## hillbill (Sep 5, 2022)

Black Silk in Fat Bottom Girl.
SleeSkunk f2 in that Vapor Genie and Arizer Air on deck.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5192884
> 
> You know who you are...
> ...


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2022)

My wife switched out my beer for 2-stroke oil yesterday, she really wanted that weedwhacking job done.
Caught me smoking up the house too. Had a joint going as I was wandering around, beer disappeared.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

Ouch well at least it looking better moving slowly today


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2022)

Wet here too....Supposed to rain all day today and tomorrow.

I am thinking of a little house cleaning and laundry for starters. 

After I make a steak, egg and cheese burrito!

Been quiet here...The housemate is at a bible camp all weekend, which is rather hysterical. I thought they would have thrown him out by now, lol. It's a really strict one....Men aren't even allowed to go shirtless while swimming. No open toed shoes.  



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch well at least it looking better View attachment 5192893View attachment 5192894moving slowly today


You deserve a "NO Labor Day"!! Those were some huge ass trees!! Looks like plenty of fire wood left!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 5, 2022)

Morning! Rainy...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ouch well at least it looking better View attachment 5192893View attachment 5192894moving slowly today


I hope you have a BIG splitter.
Some of those rounds look to be several hundred lbs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wet here too....Supposed to rain all day today and tomorrow.
> 
> I am thinking of a little house cleaning and laundry for starters.
> 
> ...


That is two trees and I've been burning for about two seasons now lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope you have a BIG splitter.
> Some of those rounds look to be several hundred lbs.


Ya it is about 5`10 and 135 pounds lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is two trees and I've been burning for about two seasons now lol


Yeah I see the 2 stumps....They look like they were massive. I bet they cost a pretty penny to bring down, that close to houses.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I see the 2 stumps....They look like they were massive. I bet they cost a pretty penny to bring down, that close to houses.


We worked it out on the bartering system lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

Otherself saids he thought he was going to become a chainsaw artists he he he ha ha ha heeee and then reality struck that's not as easy as it looks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm thinking that I need to go back and start watching Bob Ross might be a little less heavy lifting lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2022)

Good morning beautiful.
I’ve been really sick. Stay away!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning beautiful.
> I’ve been really sick. Stay away!
> View attachment 5192938


Feel better soon


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 5, 2022)

I even fell asleep watching FSU football!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking that I need to go back and start watching Bob Ross might be a little less heavy lifting lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 5, 2022)

I'd ask everyone how's it hangin, but it seems @DarkWeb has already answer that question today. 

Was going to go to the hydro store today and get the bloom nute I ran out of and didn't notice, but they're closed until Tuesday. 
Oh well, going out to play pool with the whole family since my wife is off work today. Hope no one labors too much today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)

Morning 


Rain again today making it a dark wet morning. No sleep last night so it feels extra dreary. 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 6, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone else doing today?


 Rainy and I got 210 gallons of heating oil on Friday. Now I need to replace said oil tank cuz of a leak. Feels like a Monday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Rainy and I got 210 gallons of heating oil on Friday. Now I need to replace said oil tank cuz of a leak. Feels like a Monday!


That sucks. It does feel like a Monday


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2022)

Beep beep! Got a weird case of the blues this week...
Hmm.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 6, 2022)

Sourced a used tank, just a couple yrs old for a third of new$. 900 new. Off to retrieve


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep! Got a weird case of the blues this week...
> Hmm.


Good morning.






Edit to add:

Found this jewel. Put this on as background music. It'll put hair on your chest!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2022)

“Tuesday's just as bad”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You sure you aren't one of my kids? I have a picture of me that looks suspiciously similar. Ok not the eyes but everything else including the tongue. Although it was a nicely padded toy box in my case.


Could be! I don't look anything like my siblings and they're both way taller than me. 

Good morning.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2022)

I have an eye exam appt. this afternoon I am not looking forward too. I'm afraid of what they will tell me  

Hoping to get some prescription dry eye meds / drops though. 

And I think it is safe to make an appt. to get my truck inspected...I have been driving it and have over 50 miles with no dash light back on, so fingers crossed!!

LUMA this weekend....Only went once before but it was fun, and I am hoping to go again.



https://lumafestival.com/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have an eye exam appt. this afternoon I am not looking forward too. I'm afraid of what they will tell me
> 
> Hoping to get some prescription dry eye meds / drops though.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool! They should have done it two weeks ago when I was in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 6, 2022)

Wife goes back to work today. Let the weirdness commence!

Good morning


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2022)

71 degrees and 74% humidity @ 0630. There are even a few clouds around. Forecast says 113 this afternoon.  
Beer run is happening early today out of self preservation. Glad I'm not out on the flightline working on black aircraft now. Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

We were planning on going to Vaughn last night ot see the fireworks. Our uber was sideswiped on the don valley parkway, it's not really an area that you can just walk away from. No sidewalks or pedestrian access, so we had to wait a half hour for a new uber and decided to go back home.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were planning on going to Vaughn last night ot see the fireworks. Our uber was sideswiped on the don valley parkway, it's not really an area that you can just walk away from. No sidewalks or pedestrian access, so we had to wait a half hour for a new uber and decided to go back home.


Eep, while you were in it? Was the poor drivers car mostly okay?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ooooh tell me about the mules, my favorite shoe.
> They seem to have turn over there of “bosses”.


These ones. 




__





Loading…






www.nordstrom.com





lol it's a new new job.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Rainy and I got 210 gallons of heating oil on Friday. Now I need to replace said oil tank cuz of a leak. Feels like a Monday!


We had to do that at our last house. Had an old Greer tank that we "suspected" so I had a Roth installed mostly for the warranty.
And you don't have that ugly ass drum in your yard - it looks more like an overgrown BBQ.



*10 year Insurance - up to $2 million clean up policy

30 Year Limited Product Warranty

Roth Industries has extended its current warranty policy to a 30-year limited warranty. This warranty change covers failure of the tank due to workmanship or material defects as well as failure of the internal tank due to internal corrosion (the manner in which all steel tanks fail). The warranty also includes $2M of insurance against property damages caused by spill.*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Eep, while you were in it? Was the poor drivers car mostly okay?


Yup it wasn't a very hard hit, but it buggered the passenger side front wheel, it had to be towed.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup it wasn't a very hard hit, but it buggered the passenger side front wheel, it had to be towed.


Yikes, glad everyone's okay. Sorry your fun got wrecked..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yikes, glad everyone's okay. Sorry your fun got wrecked..


We had a pretty awesome long weekend otherwise, did you do anything fun.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had to do that at our last house. Had an old Greer tank that we "suspected" so I had a Roth installed mostly for the warranty.
> And you don't have that ugly ass drum in your yard - it looks more like an overgrown BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 5193415
> ...


Never seen one, but definitely more attractive!!

I have a 500 gallon propane tank...I have been waiting and watching prices. They are coming down really slowly, like gasoline, but as soon as it gets cold they will hike up...So need to order soon.

Just paid my school taxes today....$3,700 and I don't even have kids!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had a pretty awesome long weekend otherwise, did you do anything fun.


I just messed around and played games, started getting the yards and house ready for fall and winter. Ordered a tall ladder so I can rattle around in the gutters...
Playing a japanese horror visual novel with pretty hilariously bad translations, but adorable art. :]


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Morning everyone...hope everyone had a safe and fun labor day.........yeah that porch gate...smh

well woke up to a nice 72F this morning, little steamy......corpus is getting hammered this morning i noticed......high for where i'm at 93F.....

ok now to get his coffee and these taco's i made yesterday in me (poor man ribs, lettuce, tomato, cheese and celantro) little sauce and wamo to the taste buds........these emails aren't gonna ck themselves.....so...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just messed around and played games, started getting the yards and house ready for fall and winter. Ordered a tall ladder so I can rattle around in the gutters...
> Playing a japanese horror visual novel with pretty hilariously bad translations, but adorable art. :]


Sounds like you're pretty busy. Do you mow you own lawns and all that stuff too?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like you're pretty busy. Do you mow you own lawns and all that stuff too?


Nah, lawn hurts my pains too much, since it needs to be done so often. I hire out for that one. I can handle a seasonal gutter scooping, and the fall raking. Might be the first winter I can't shovel my own snow each time, we'll see. 
Just need to get that cutie to move in, and I can make them do all the heavy stuff. Bwahahaha

I am excited for my new roof venting... no more damming! Wheee! No more mold in my grow room!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2022)

My”yard” is mostly moss and weeds that sprout up Amongst the rocks. Lots of Buck Brush and and vines and many big hardwoods. All mowing is done with electrical trimmer. Mostly shaded, almost closed in this time of year. Some mottled Sun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nah, lawn hurts my pains too much, since it needs to be done so often. I hire out for that one. I can handle a seasonal gutter scooping, and the fall raking. Might be the first winter I can't shovel my own snow each time, we'll see.
> *Just need to get that cutie to move in*, and I can make them do all the heavy stuff. Bwahahaha
> 
> I am excited for my new roof venting... no more damming! Wheee! No more mold in my grow room!


I was wondering how that was going.... didn't want to be too forward.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2022)

Ahhh my wife just brought me a smart tv. I’ve been in bed watching tv quite a bit lately.
She brought it in and set it up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ahhh my wife just brought me a smart tv. I’ve been in bed watching tv quite a bit lately.
> She brought it in and set it up.


Are you feeling better


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Are you feeling better


Nah. I have arthritis in my chest and sometimes it feels like a heart attack, had that last night for a few hours.
Still feeling like everything I’m eating is gluten but I’m not eating much at all. smh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2022)

Holy waste of time.

Eye doctor prescribes me some crap drops called Xiidra. Said the co pay might be hundreds of dollars, and sent me a coupon for $2,000 off  I was thinking what is this over priced poison!!

Well after reading a bunch of reviews, I called the pharmacist and told her to not bother filling it...she sounded shocked. I said, Yeah, I am not putting that poison in my eyes!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ugly ass drum in your yard


My tank is in the basement 275 gallon. I do agree, wouldn't want to see a big ugly tank!
Got the new one in place and transferred the oil. Need to get a couple of sized pipes to fit the new area and good to go.
.
.
.Smell that? .... that's me..... don't light that match please!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 6, 2022)

Potted my 3 week old plants into their final 4 gallon pots. They grow up so fast. Soon they will be applying to college


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2022)

Man O man I might have done to much yesterday otherself saids you are the one who did it lol hopefully everyone is having a good start to the evening


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 6, 2022)

S'getti sauce. Garlic, onion, mushrooms, sauce, snp, punch of sugar, hamburger 1.3 lbs., Barilla elbows. Ronzonis junk,, let's the bugs in.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 6, 2022)

Turned the box over, bug dust fell out. You can see the bugs in the box. They actually poke holes in their spaghetti, and the bugs get in. Barilla seals their shit.
No bugs. 

Best if used by 2024 my ass.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 6, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Turned the box over, bug dust fell out. You can see the bugs in the box. They actually poke holes in their spaghetti, and the bugs get in. Barilla seals their shit.
> No bugs. View attachment 5193731View attachment 5193739
> 
> Best if used by 2024 my ass.


Gross.

But I want to know why your outlets are installed upside down


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2022)

Neighbors weather station says 112.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Neighbors weather station says 112.


66f here...I'll trade you for 15 minutes  



PioneerValleyOG said:


> Turned the box over, bug dust fell out. You can see the bugs in the box. They actually poke holes in their spaghetti, and the bugs get in. Barilla seals their shit.
> No bugs. View attachment 5193731View attachment 5193739
> 
> Best if used by 2024 my ass.


Damn I took burger out of the freezer and was going to make pasta myself....But after seeing bugs, I lost my appetite. 

First thing I did was check my pasta 

Maybe a chili dog or burrito, or I might just skip dinner altogether tonight. Your meat sauce looks good though!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Gross.
> 
> But I want to know why your outlets are installed upside down



Several reasons. Most common is to identifiy which outlets are on a wall switch vs ones that are constant on. One electrical code book I have suggests it's for child safety <shrug, I dunno how> as well as stability of the plug in the recepticle. I was was in one house where all the GFCI outlets were upside down, but all the regular grounded outlets were right-side up. 

Mostly I think the contractor has 'reasons,' does their thing, gets high and forgets to tell anyone exactly what their logic was.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Neighbors weather station says 112.







Beer distributors missed a good celebratory sale!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Neighbors weather station says 112.


Sounds about right, was 111 on the way to the hospital yesterday, and even Long Beach hit 109 on Monday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2022)

This was an infusion day, but a good one.
Nothing new going on for the last 3 months so I was kicked out of the clinic without an infusion pump.
That's 3 days less chemo, one fewer trips to sacto, 
Tonight's high is slightly higher. 
But on a serious note I was given 6 mo-2 1/2 yrs, That was 2 1/2yrs ago! 
Happy to still be here, now if I can get all that shit I gave away.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> This was an infusion day, but a good one.
> Nothing new going on for the last 3 months so I was kicked out of the clinic without an infusion pump.
> That's 3 days less chemo, one fewer trips to sacto,
> Tonight's high is slightly higher.
> ...


Much love, brother!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> This was an infusion day, but a good one.
> Nothing new going on for the last 3 months so I was kicked out of the clinic without an infusion pump.
> That's 3 days less chemo, one fewer trips to sacto,
> Tonight's high is slightly higher.
> ...


Sob I didn’t know, much love from our family


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> This was an infusion day, but a good one.
> Nothing new going on for the last 3 months so I was kicked out of the clinic without an infusion pump.
> That's 3 days less chemo, one fewer trips to sacto,
> Tonight's high is slightly higher.
> ...


My step dad went in for an exploratory surgery and they wound up taking half a lung, and they gave him 2.5 -5 years. He lived 20 more years. He outlived my mom, remarried, and outlived his 3rd wife. He was a stubborn cuss!

Sorry, that a lot to deal with! Keep the faith and stay strong!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Much love, brother!


And how have you been? Great to see you posting, and glad to hear you're still biking! More than ever it sounds... How's your little girl?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Sounds about right, was 111 on the way to the hospital yesterday, and even Long Beach hit 109 on Monday.


Nice to see ya around...hope things are good in your world.....sorry bout the heat, we went through that for 58 days..js


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> This was an infusion day, but a good one.
> Nothing new going on for the last 3 months so I was kicked out of the clinic without an infusion pump.
> That's 3 days less chemo, one fewer trips to sacto,
> Tonight's high is slightly higher.
> ...


I'm very glad you're still here too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm very glad you're still here too.


It's only because I strengthened my Core.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> 71 degrees and 74% humidity @ 0630. There are even a few clouds around. Forecast says 113 this afternoon.
> Beer run is happening early today out of self preservation. Glad I'm not out on the flightline working on black aircraft now. Mornin.


You are a master at beer acquisition and storage...
Smart dude , priorities come first , after all....beer good !
Depletion of this ambrosia ain't no f'ing joke. Ya don't want to be Jack Lemon in the old black and movie classic , " The Day Of Wine And Roses"


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2022)

I've been skipping the"bake" in the " Wake n Bake" when I awake.....................been getting deep fried for a change of pace. I just got a new chainsaw.....took it out for a spin.....buzzed logs and pole wood most of the day...........then............I tried to get higher than a kite................................................this kite is about 30 yrs. old.........6ft wing span( tons of pull) and a 50 ft tail in one picture. I usually attach a couple of balloons ( balloon LED's at night) to it in case of crash landing in lake ( tough to pull kite up from bottom of lake). When wind is heavy, a work glove saves your finger from being cut off........the clouds cleared up for a short period at sunset...
" Mother" was showing off !


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> And how have you been? Great to see you posting, and glad to hear you're still biking! More than ever it sounds... How's your little girl?


I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks


BudmanTX said:


> Nice to see ya around...hope things are good in your world.....sorry bout the heat, we went through that for 58 days..js


Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


Very sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Very sorry to hear that man.


Thanks brother. It’s been a long time coming, but no matter how much you prepare, you’re never really ready for it, ya know?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


The show can take a break. huggs brother.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


So sorry.


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)

Quick drive to the sea for customer support jobby.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Morning 


Rain to start the day.......sun in the afternoon. 

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


Sorry things are so tough.


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks brother. It’s been a long time coming, but no matter how much you prepare, you’re never really ready for it, ya know?


Been there. Condolences.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

@Paul Drake 








Giant shark-shaped blob spotted on researchers' underwater scanners







www.9news.com.au


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> This was an infusion day, but a good one.
> Nothing new going on for the last 3 months so I was kicked out of the clinic without an infusion pump.
> That's 3 days less chemo, one fewer trips to sacto,
> Tonight's high is slightly higher.
> ...


We're all lucky to have you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


So sorry for your loss


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


I'm sorry Meta.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 7, 2022)

Sorry for your loss meta


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 7, 2022)

Every morning I hunt through my cucumber patch. I do not know how I missed this one almost as long as my arm.

Good morning


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Every morning I hunt through my cucumber patch. I do not know how I missed this one almost as long as my arm.
> 
> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5194007


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks brother. It’s been a long time coming, but no matter how much you prepare, you’re never really ready for it, ya know?


My condolences


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5194010






A tomato is technically a fruit because it has seeds, yet it is called a vegetable because it is used as one. So if a cucumber is used as a penis does that make it one?
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

77 degrees @ 0640. ONLY supposed to be 108 today.  This heat wave is supposed to break next week, hopefully.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2022)

It's downright soggy out there. Rained all night, and supposed to rain all day, clearing later, then the warmth returns.

I think it's safe to take the window AC units out though


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> A tomato is technically a fruit because it has seeds, yet it is called a vegetable because it is used as one. So if a cucumber is used as a penis does that make it one?
> Mornin.


I mean, can’t argue with that logic, it’s rock solid…


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's downright soggy out there. Rained all night, and supposed to rain all day, clearing later, then the warmth returns.
> 
> I think it's safe to take the window AC units out though


I’ll be happy if it stays under 100 degrees here today, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


So sorry meta.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> 77 degrees @ 0640. ONLY supposed to be 108 today.  This heat wave is supposed to break next week, hopefully.


It's not breaking for us until next month. I'm over the humidity.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


I'm so sorry, my condolences for your loss........the show does go on, slowly and surely in most cases....still good to see ya again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

I love you @Metasynth


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love you @Metasynth


I love you too, sis. Thank you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been biking a lot, it’s been important to me. The kiddo is doing good, I was supposed to have her right now, but my dad was super sick so she’s staying with her mom. Then about 50 minutes ago my dad passed away. So it’s been sorta a rough past few weeks
> 
> Things have been better, but the show must go on, right?


 

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

My primary care dr left the practice. As did my therapist.
Looking for therapist FIRST  Have I mentioned how much I hate my insurance company?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My primary care dr left the practice. As did my therapist.
> Looking for therapist FIRST  Have I mentioned how much I hate my insurance company?


My moms primary care doc moved to Ireland, stopped practicing, and opened a dog park. Lol, like, wtf?!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2022)

Retiring to a place to get covered in dog hugs? That's more of a win than a wtf to me, lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

None, nada, nil, therapist in 30 mile range 
Come on man, this isn’t helping.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> None, nada, nil, therapist in 30 mile range
> Come on man, this isn’t helping.


 I took a big ass hit for you let me know if it helps
Here hoping


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> None, nada, nil, therapist in 30 mile range
> Come on man, this isn’t helping.


Zoom


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Zoom


My insurance doesn’t pay for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My insurance doesn’t pay for it.


That's stupid.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

Lightbulb Moment


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My insurance doesn’t pay for it.


It's covered by Medicare.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's covered by Medicare.


During covid pandemic. Not now. I have to go into the shrink’s office even though he does video for other clients.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> During covid pandemic. Not now. I have to go into the shrink’s office even though he does video for other clients.


That's stupid


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's stupid


I have to walker my ass into his office. Since I still don’t have a GD electric lift for my wheelchair.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> During covid pandemic. Not now. I have to go into the shrink’s office even though he does video for other clients.











FAQs on Medicare Coverage of Telehealth


These FAQs provide answers to questions about Medicare’s current coverage of telehealth, changes made at the outset of the public health emergency, additional changes adopted by Congress and the Ad…




www.kff.org




*What mental health telehealth services are available for Medicare beneficiaries?*
Telehealth has played an important role during the COVID-19 pandemic in providing access to mental health services for older adults, one in four of whom reported anxiety or depression in August 2020. During the first year of the pandemic, a large share of Medicare beneficiaries’ behavioral health services were conducted via telehealth, and a larger share of behavioral health services were delivered via telehealth for beneficiaries in traditional Medicare (16%) than enrollees in Medicare Advantage (9%).

Based on provisions in the Consolidated Appropriations Act of 2021, policymakers have *permanently expanded coverage for telehealth services for the purpose of diagnosis, evaluation, or treatment of mental health disorders* after the end of the COVID-19 public health emergency. Medicare beneficiaries can use telehealth for mental health services in their homes, and beneficiaries who cannot use real-time two-way audio and video for telehealth mental health services are permitted to use audio-only devices to access these services. Beneficiaries are required to have an in-person, non-telehealth service within six months of their first telehealth mental health service (although the CAA of 2022 delayed this requirement for 151 days after the end of the public health emergency).

*What do Medicare beneficiaries pay for telehealth services?*
Beneficiary cost sharing for telehealth services has not changed during the public health emergency. Medicare covers telehealth services under Part B, so beneficiaries in traditional Medicare who use these benefits are subject to the Part B deductible of $233 in 2022 and 20% coinsurance. However, the HHS Office of Inspector General has provided flexibility for providers to reduce or waive cost sharing for telehealth visits during the COVID-19 public health emergency, although there are no publicly-available data to indicate the extent to which providers may have done so. Most beneficiaries in traditional Medicare have supplemental insurance that may pay some or all of the cost sharing for covered telehealth services. Medicare Advantage plans have flexibility to modify cost-sharing requirements provided they meet standards of actuarial equivalence and other CMS requirements.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FAQs on Medicare Coverage of Telehealth
> 
> 
> These FAQs provide answers to questions about Medicare’s current coverage of telehealth, changes made at the outset of the public health emergency, additional changes adopted by Congress and the Ad…
> ...


I don’t give a shit what that says, it’s not true now.
Call and ask, WellCare insurance, I’ve got a ppo.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t give a shit what that says, it’s not true now.
> Call and ask, WellCare insurance, I’ve got a ppo.


I don't have to call and ask Medicare pays for my Zoom psychotherapy appointments weekly.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

Beneficiaries are required to have an in-person, non-telehealth service within six months of their first telehealth mental health service (although the CAA of 2022 delayed this requirement for 151 days after the end of the public health emergency).


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I don't have to call and ask Medicare pays for my Zoom appointments weekly.


Who is your insurance company?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> FAQs on Medicare Coverage of Telehealth
> 
> 
> These FAQs provide answers to questions about Medicare’s current coverage of telehealth, changes made at the outset of the public health emergency, additional changes adopted by Congress and the Ad…
> ...


Would that actually apply in Florida I mean it is Florida lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would that actually apply in Florida I mean it is Florida lol


No


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

Just fn drop it. WellCare in Florida doesn’t pay for it. They told me that this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Who is your insurance company?


Medicare and TriCare for Life and it's Federal. So far neither Florida nor Texas have seceded from the union.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

why laugh at my shitty fuckn situation?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Medicare and TriCare for Life and it's Federal. So far neither Florida nor Texas have seceded from the union.


Good for you having such an amazing company.
Drop it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> why laugh at my shitty fuckn situation?


Not at your situation at the joke of a Healthcare System in Florida


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> why laugh at my shitty fuckn situation?


Gallow's humor.


Paul Drake said:


> Good for you having such an amazing company.
> Drop it.


You are not the only one here with massively debilitating physical issues. I was trying to help you. I wish you well finding psychological support.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gallow's humor.
> 
> You are not the only one here with massively debilitating physical issues. I was trying to help you. I wish you well finding psychological support.


No shit.
Gallows humor?
No you were trying to prove me wrong when I’m looking for anger management therapy? I would think you’d know better than that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

You ever had sex while camping? 

It's fucking intense.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever had sex while camping?
> 
> It's fucking intense.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5194066


so that's where i left that J....thanks....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2022)

Walking in the rain. Feels like I got the place to myself. Look how green everything is again!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5194086


that's not camping...that more like glamping.......


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2022)

Nobody's partying out in the River today though! This is from the exact same spot I took bed picture the other day. And I am wearing jeans for the first time all summer. Bummer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2022)

It’s so hot here. It is so hard to cope doing anything outside. And 2 more days to go with excessive heat and then Sat. …boom Hurricane Kay comes to dump some rain. 2-4 inches? Sounds so refreshing. This heat is so much more difficult than I remember Arizona heat. Might be because there is more humidity here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5194086


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2022)

Yay Camping!!! So much fun!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yay View attachment 5194166Camping!!! So much fun!!!


nice squirrel there mine dances


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s so hot here. It is so hard to cope doing anything outside. And 2 more days to go with excessive heat and then Sat. …boom Hurricane Kay comes to dump some rain. 2-4 inches? Sounds so refreshing. This heat is so much more difficult than I remember Arizona heat. Might be because there is more humidity here.


Oh yes, we've been unseasonably cool here so we didn't do the spring early burn off. Now we are 116-118 my humidity is 70% I feel like the blob. To be honest I'm acting like it too.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Pro tip: Don't spoil vacation drunk with food LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yay View attachment 5194166Camping!!! So much fun!!!


2008 graduation was the last time I camped. 

★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2008 graduation was the last time I camped.
> 
> ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend


last time i went camping it was bout 12 yrs ago.....went to the beach to go fishing....


----------



## DCcan (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm squirrelling away food and packing camping gear right now.
I have to go 2-3 times a year.
Rolled some joints but smoked them, and found a smashed compass from my last trip.
Looks like I was sliding down some rocks, that sounds about right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

I like the camping/hotel hybrid. Do all the camping stuff then sleep/shower in the hotel.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the camping/hotel hybrid. Do all the camping stuff then sleep/shower in the hotel.


That's called credit card camping, it counts! 
It's just like RV camping, but less amenities.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm squirrelling away food and packing camping gear right now.
> I have to go 2-3 times a year.
> Rolled some joints but smoked them, and found a smashed compass from my last trip.
> Looks like I was sliding down some rocks, that sounds about right.


I’m with you, I even splurged and picked up a Mountain House biscuits and gravy the other day! Think I need a new down quilt soon, though, and that’s never cheap


----------



## DCcan (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’m with you, I even splurged and picked up a Mountain House biscuits and gravy the other day! Think I need a new down quilt soon, though, and that’s never cheap


Got a new tarp finally. This was a great deal vs Silnylon tarp I had before.
Can't wait to hide out from squalls and fend off raccoons from under it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Got a new tarp finally. This was a great deal vs Silnylon tarp I had before.
> Can't wait to hide out from squalls and fend off raccoons from under it.


Reminds me, I still need an underquilt for my hammock… Been tent camping my whole life, figured I’d give hammocks a try. Bought my hammock like 18 months ago, still haven’t set it up once, lol. I just keep using my tent instead.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pro tip, get both shots in the same arm.


Why not get the jab in the thigh or the old school location the buttocks?
i didn’t have any problems with the vaccine shots in my shoulder but i remember once, after being ripped open on the job and at a hospital, got the tetanus shot in the shoulder. my arm hurt like hell! I’ve had that jab MANY times too.
But just wondering, if you ask for them to stick it in your ass will they? Asking for a friend


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Why not get the jab in the thigh or the old school location the buttocks?
> i didn’t have any problems with the vaccine shots in my shoulder but i remember once, after being ripped open on the job and at a hospital, got the tetanus shot in the shoulder. my arm hurt like hell! I’ve had that jab MANY times too.
> But just wondering, if you ask for them to stick it in your ass will they? Asking for a friend


I always take it in the ass... ahh... let me rephrase that...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Why not get the jab in the thigh or the old school location the buttocks?
> i didn’t have any problems with the vaccine shots in my shoulder but i remember once, after being ripped open on the job and at a hospital, got the tetanus shot in the shoulder. my arm hurt like hell! I’ve had that jab MANY times too.
> But just wondering, if you ask for them to stick it in your ass will they? Asking for a friend


You can always ask.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 7, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I always take it in the ass... ahh... let me rephrase that...


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I always take it in the ass... ahh... let me rephrase that...


$20 is $20...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Penis envy ain't no joke.........and this is what I come into........


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Penis envy ain't no joke.........and this is what I come into........


People envy them? O:


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> People envy them? O:


You should Google it


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You should Google it


I might get weird pictures, I'll just believe you


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

Penis envy


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 7, 2022)

I have no idea what's going on, so I'm just going to finish smoking this joint.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5192699View attachment 5192700View attachment 5192701View attachment 5192703View attachment 5192704


Piss on the floor alot? Lol. 


Hey i need some dunks.. hook me up


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Penis envy ain't no joke.........and this is what I come into........


Yep...


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 8, 2022)

Have a great Pre-Friday.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Piss on the floor alot? Lol.
> 
> 
> Hey i need some dunks.. hook me up


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Morning 






Almost 80° and nice later. Great night......hung out with a bunch of friends by a big camp fire and had a blast listening to a cool dude with a guitar. 

How's everyone's Thursday looking?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2022)

Chill beep, meeps and meepettes. :]


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Piss on the floor alot? Lol.
> 
> 
> Hey i need some dunks.. hook me up


I sware I thought if I looked hard through those pics I’d see at least one syringe, maybe a spoon and some other gear too


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the first night of the town festival. Gotta get some junk food today while the oil is still fresh and before all the daytrippers arrive


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today is kinda my Friday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is kinda my Friday.
> 
> View attachment 5194476


Every day is your Friday lol

Have any plans?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is kinda my Friday.
> 
> View attachment 5194476


No Loboutins?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Every day is your Friday lol
> 
> Have any plans?


I'm thinking go hang out at the royal botanical gardens for the day and have lunch. Supposed to be 79 and sunny tomorrow. 









Home - Royal Botanical Gardens


Royal Botanical Gardens (RBG) is the largest botanical garden in Canada, a National Historic Site, and registered charitable organization with a mandate to bring together people, plants and nature.




www.rbg.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No Loboutins?


Not on my salary!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is kinda my Friday.
> 
> View attachment 5194476


Shake it sister!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not on my salary!


Smash and grab!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Layaway?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

I have an appt. to get my truck state inspected today....Fingers crossed. And it has finally stopped raining. Looking like a great weekend for LUMA.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have an appt. to get my truck state inspected today....Fingers crossed. And it has finally stopped raining. Looking like a great weekend for LUMA.


Are you going to LUMA? Take pics!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Layaway?


The ones that I'd really want are over 1k... Maybe I'll start a go fund me lol, I have lights to buy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565042633314955264


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to LUMA? Take pics!


Planning on going. I only went once before about 4-5 years ago, and I think it has grown since then. It will be packed as all the college kids are back.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)

Baby turtle eggs from the Dogwood Bog. They thrive in the crick, so many diff kinds, bunny haven too. This makes it a hunting ground, saw a Coyote with a rabbit in its mouth. Will try and get baby turtle pics later, Blu, the great Dane, just has a freaking ball playing with them. Never hurts them, just noses em around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Planning on going. I only went once before about 4-5 years ago, and I think it has grown since then. It will be packed as all the college kids are back.


LUMA and hot college girls? Win win!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2022)

Possible record rainbow trout, 31 pounds!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Morning....hows everyone doing this fine Thursday......nother day at work for me....it's all good

woke up this morning to the morning dew on the ground and 74F nice and humid, we do have a small chance for rain today.....high today 95F 

welp time to get this coffee in me and these taco, picked up a couple of potato and egg today.........let see who wants to give me money for my info today as well( been getting a lot of this crap lately here)............


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Possible record rainbow trout, 31 pounds!View attachment 5194512


I'd eat it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Possible record rainbow trout, 31 pounds!View attachment 5194512


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Ok boss, just repeating what the article said. 









Kiwi Angler Catches Massive 30.31-Pound Potential Line Class World Record Rainbow Trout


Rae Bushby caught a potential line class world record 30 pound rainbow trout while fishing on the Tekapo Canal.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)

Spider when it hears my vacuum cleaner start..


What people do that I can't understand...

Fuck that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Possible record rainbow trout, 31 pounds!View attachment 5194512


now that's a work of beauty....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Baby turtle eggs from the Dogwood Bog. They thrive in the crick, so many diff kinds, bunny haven too. This makes it a hunting ground, saw a Coyote with a rabbit in its mouth. Will try and get baby turtle pics later, Blu, the great Dane, just has a freaking ball playing with them. Never hurts them, just noses em around.


Wild Sea Turtles in Long Beach… some are like 3-4 feet long


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Spider when it hears my vacuum cleaner start..
> View attachment 5194522
> 
> What people do that I can't understand...
> ...


We caught a camel spider and put it in with a scorpion in a fish tank. The spider was a small one, it lost. They are nasty looking bastards.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ok boss, just repeating what the article said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Line class describes the weight of line used, so it might have been on lighter line, or a New Zealand record. I always wanted to go fishing there, never happened.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

Stupid car is broken and has to be towed, not even 10,000 km yet 

At least I have lunch.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)

Apparently, there's other growers out there. Wonder what their weed is like?











A newly discovered planet 40% larger than Earth may be suitable for life


It's one of two new planets that were recently found about 100 light years from Earth, both of which take just days to orbit their own sun.




www.npr.org


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LUMA and hot college girls? Win win!


LUMA and hot *drunk* college girls! Which isn't always as fun as it sounds, lol. I'll bring my vape! 


My truck is legal again, first time this year, lol. The old sticker expired in December  They didn't even charge me for it. Maybe they did already and I forgot, IDK. It was January when I was there last. 

Now, I am sadly going to remove all 3 of my window ac units. I don't think I have to worry about it getting over 80 for another 10 months. 

But first, gotta hit the gals with Regalia and Venerate. Need to flip some of these very soon, they are getting large.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stupid car is broken and has to be towed, not even 10,000 km yet
> 
> At least I have lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5194558


Man that sucks big time any idea what it is?


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> hot *drunk* college girls!


It's OK sweetheart, I'll hold your hair for you. I'll find your shirt in a little while...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> LUMA and hot *drunk* college girls! Which isn't always as fun as it sounds, lol. I'll bring my vape!
> 
> 
> My truck is legal again, first time this year, lol. The old sticker expired in December  They didn't even charge me for it. Maybe they did already and I forgot, IDK. It was January when I was there last.
> ...


I don't know, I was a lot of fun when I was drunk at that age. You should get drunk with them!

You're tempting fate by taking out your ac, Still eleven days of summer to go. 

My car just left on a flatbed. The service advisor thinks it's one of the sensors behind the rear view mirror and I'll likely have it back tomorrow. Had to fight with them a bit. I said I don't feel safe driving it and their response was drive it in.  Then they wanted me to pay $125 for the tow truck.... had to go Karen and speak to a manager.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that sucks big time any idea what it is?


It's very weird, it's like the auto steering or lane keep assist is stuck on. Drives fine in a straight line, but you have to fight it to make any corrections or turn the wheel at anything more than crawling speed. When you turn the steering wheel doesn't return to center, just stays where it is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's very weird, it's like the auto steering or lane keep assist is stuck on. Drives fine in a straight line, but you have to fight it to make any corrections or turn the wheel at anything more than crawling speed. When you turn the steering wheel doesn't return to center, just stays where it is.


Have you checked on recalls on the the car?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know, I was a lot of fun when I was drunk at that age. You should get drunk with them!
> 
> You're tempting fate by taking out your ac, Still eleven days of summer to go.
> 
> My car just left on a flatbed. The service advisor thinks it's one of the sensors behind the rear view mirror and I'll likely have it back tomorrow. Had to fight with them a bit. I said I don't feel safe driving it and their response was drive it in.  Then they wanted me to pay $125 for the tow truck.... had to go Karen and speak to a manager.


Well my Karen told me to tell you she will come up there and talk to them people


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's very weird, it's like the auto steering or lane keep assist is stuck on. Drives fine in a straight line, but you have to fight it to make any corrections or turn the wheel at anything more than crawling speed. When you turn the steering wheel doesn't return to center, just stays where it is.


Damn that's scary...I can't believe they told you to drive it in, and then wanted to charge you for a tow. 

 Actually I can believe it. The LAST time I went to a Honda dealer they charged me $14 for 2 screws for a license plate. That was over a decade ago. Never went back again. I would ONLY go there for warranty work. Hope the bitches gave you a loaner at least. Bring in back low of fuel!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's very weird, it's like the auto steering or lane keep assist is stuck on. Drives fine in a straight line, but you have to fight it to make any corrections or turn the wheel at anything more than crawling speed. When you turn the steering wheel doesn't return to center, just stays where it is.


Steering is an over rated feature.
I damaged my brake line once on an old 60series land cruiser I had about 15 years ago and drove it to the wreckers to get the replacement part lol the brakes weren’t that good the transmission did most of the work in that old girl. The dude at the wreckers didn’t believe me until he nearly drove it through a wall


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's very weird, it's like the auto steering or lane keep assist is stuck on. Drives fine in a straight line, but you have to fight it to make any corrections or turn the wheel at anything more than crawling speed. When you turn the steering wheel doesn't return to center, just stays where it is.


Sounds weird and dangerous. Those sensors not only suck, they're designed to break at the least little thing, and cost a ton to fix or replace. Heard too many stories, just like yours. If you have more than 3 problems under 10k miles, I'd have them replace the vehicle with another of your choice. Sucks you're going through that.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

It’s Friday, I need to finish moving in to my apartment this weekend. I have some mates offering help but I feel like this gif sum’s up their version of help.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 8, 2022)

Chiceh said:


> It's a holiday today for me! In Canada we have Victoria Day, to celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday and our soverienty today. Some call it the 24 weekend. It is great way to kick into summer time. We have a big fireworks thing tonight and some cities have parades and all kinds of shit.
> All I know is I don't have to work and am getting high and enjoy the day off.
> Chiceh
> </IMG>



Sorry to hear about your queen. How do you think Canada is going to react?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> Sorry to hear about your queen. How do you think Canada is going to react?


Keep it in politics.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep it in politics.


I'm new here still trying to figure everything out


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep it in your pants.


FIFY


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> I'm new here still trying to figure everything out


More CalMag bro


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep it in politics.


It's a significant historical event darkweb, chill out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> Sorry to hear about your queen. How do you think Canada is going to react?


here:






The queen is dead.


They are a bunch of thieves, the diamonds she wears in crown could eradicate child hunger in both lands they were stolen from, India and Africa. Happy day for this Brit The art they’ve stole far out weighs the jewels in value



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a significant historical event darkweb, chill out.


Careful @DarkWeb she has gone full blown Karen once already today. She will flip like a light switch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> Sorry to hear about your queen. How do you think Canada is going to react?


Doesn't really affect me much. 

Too political lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

I'll report all of you......


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

@Metasynth love and hugs bro.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll report all of you......


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll report all of you......


Calm down Karen


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn that's scary...I can't believe they told you to drive it in, and then wanted to charge you for a tow.
> 
> Actually I can believe it. The LAST time I went to a Honda dealer they charged me $14 for 2 screws for a license plate. That was over a decade ago. Never went back again. I would ONLY go there for warranty work. Hope the bitches gave you a loaner at least. Bring in back low of fuel!!


No loaner.  Just the ebike for the next couple days. I've got a 200,000km extended warranty so they'll get to know me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5194674


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5194675


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Steering is an over rated feature.
> I damaged my brake line once on an old 60series land cruiser I had about 15 years ago and drove it to the wreckers to get the replacement part lol the brakes weren’t that good the transmission did most of the work in that old girl. The dude at the wreckers didn’t believe me until he nearly drove it through a wall


Sounds like my old volvo wagon when I was in school. Three years zero maintenance... not even an oil change. Built like a tank.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like my old volvo wagon when I was in school. Three years zero maintenance... not even an oil change. Built like a tank.


My wife had the turbo diesel and it had a bad oil seal on the turbo.....so when it would spool up and build pressure it would smoke like crazy.......we called it "the squid" lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like my old volvo wagon when I was in school. Three years zero maintenance... not even an oil change. Built like a tank.


those 80's volvo's were tanks.........


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those 80's volvo's were tanks.........


It was like driving the living room couch.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those 80's volvo's were tanks.........


The new ones are crap I have heard...

Ford sold Volvo to the Chinese a decade or so ago, at a big loss...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know, I was a lot of fun when I was drunk at that age. You should get drunk with them!
> 
> *You're tempting fate by taking out your ac, Still eleven days of summer to go.*
> 
> My car just left on a flatbed. The service advisor thinks it's one of the sensors behind the rear view mirror and I'll likely have it back tomorrow. Had to fight with them a bit. I said I don't feel safe driving it and their response was drive it in.  Then they wanted me to pay $125 for the tow truck.... had to go Karen and speak to a manager.


I left one in, because you never know!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The new ones are crap I have heard...
> 
> Ford sold Volvo to the Chinese a decade or so ago, at a big loss...


i can confirm they are......and i thought the new VW's were bad....these


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those 80's volvo's were tanks.........


Mine wasn't that old. Late 90's like this but black.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It was like driving the living room couch.


My dad had a Buick Electra 225 convertible for a while. THAT was like driving the whole living room


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The new ones are crap I have heard...
> 
> Ford sold Volvo to the Chinese a decade or so ago, at a big loss...


My family has always drove volvos. Dad had a S90 mom still drives an XC90

My partner drives an 2020 S60 R design in red and I love it!

not my pic, same trim level


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine wasn't that old. Late 90's like this but black.
> 
> View attachment 5194684


those were good vehicles, it wasn't till 2k the craftmanship went to crap, both interior and exterior......it's like the engineering team went to lunch and never came back.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mine wasn't that old. Late 90's like this but black.
> 
> View attachment 5194684


She had an older one and it was cardboard brown.......ugly damn car, looked like a box lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She had an older one and it was cardboard brown.......ugly damn car, looked like a box lol


something like this, maybe a little earlier
93 Volvo 240


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> something like this, maybe a little earlier
> 93 Volvo 240
> View attachment 5194692


Almost looks like a Soviet era car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She had an older one and it was cardboard brown.......ugly damn car, looked like a box lol


I had no idea volvo made diesel cars too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost looks like a Soviet era car.


could be, i've read reports that volvo sold those cars like crazy all over europe as well.....they're were orginally made in Sweden sooo...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

The day of the Queen's funeral will be a national day of mourning and everything will be closed. Day off!

talking about the queen @DarkWeb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> could be, i've read reports that volvo sold those cars like crazy all over europe as well.....they're were orginally made in Sweden sooo...


Maybe a little bigger than the soviet cars.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2022)

I have a 2008 Volvo S40 T5. In-line 5 cylinder turbo engine that puts out 230 horsepower with 228ft lbs of torque.

It’s a super fun car to drive, but a pain in the ass to maintain once it gets as old as it is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe a little bigger than the soviet cars.
> 
> View attachment 5194699


Hay a car I can work on lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2022)

After owning ebikes for so long, and putting close to 10,000 miles on my bikes, the thought of paying $5 every 25-30 miles of travel just seems ludicrous. Internal combustion engine cars are so obsolete


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> After owning ebikes for so long, and putting close to 10,000 miles on my bikes, the thought of paying $5 every 25-30 miles of travel just seems ludicrous. Internal combustion engine cars are so obsolete


All right Karen calm down leave the combustion Motors out of it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I have a 2008 Volvo S40 T5. In-line 5 cylinder turbo engine that puts out 230 horsepower with 228ft lbs of torque.
> 
> It’s a super fun car to drive, but a pain in the ass to maintain once it gets as old as it is.


I have no idea how much horsepower the S60 makes, it's a 2 liter and a lot thirstier than the civic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

Well hopefully you know I'm only playing I guess I'll leave now and go cut a hole in my ceiling for my ducking work lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea how much horsepower the S60 makes, it's a 2 liter and a lot thirstier than the civic.


The 2020 S60 R is supposed to have a 2.5 liter 300hp inline 5 cylinder


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> something like this, maybe a little earlier
> 93 Volvo 240
> View attachment 5194692


Like this but brown.






LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The day of the Queen's funeral will be a national day of mourning and everything will be closed. Day off!
> 
> talking about the queen @DarkWeb


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2022)

Ginger pickle chicken thigh stir fry. So yummy. :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Like this but brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked pretty much the same as mine, different front end.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ginger pickle chicken thigh stir fry. So yummy. :]


Reported. Go to the foodie thread with your comestibles


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Like this but brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, those were considered the volvo 245 model......

love the advertising...lol....you should see some of the old VW ads....i have a few here at the shop


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hopefully you know I'm only playing I guess I'll leave now and go cut a hole in my ceiling for my ducking work lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Post 95,616. We should have a contest for who posts #100,000


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, those were considered the volvo 245 model......
> 
> love the advertising...lol....you should see some of the old VW ads....i have a few here at the shop


Pretty sure it was a 760 or something like that. I still have a little wooden triangle tray that was on the weird dash.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Post 95,616. We should have a contest for who posts #100,000


It'll probably be a sock


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Reported. Go to the foodie thread with your comestibles


But wake and bake without food is like... wake and. It has like a dual meaning


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pretty sure it was a 760 or something like that. I still have a little wooden triangle tray that was on the weird dash.


they were still good cars back in those days...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My family has always drove volvos. Dad had a S90 mom still drives an XC90
> 
> My partner drives an 2020 S60 R design in red and I love it!
> 
> ...


She should definitely keep an extended warranty!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they were still good cars back in those days...


It was hated......it was smooth.........just really fucking slow


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those were good vehicles, it wasn't till 2k the craftmanship went to crap, both interior and exterior......it's like the engineering team went to lunch and never came back.....


That's about when Ford sold them to the Chinese. One of my tenant had one and the aluminum block cracked at under 10k miles.


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It'll probably be a sock


Sad although that is a real possability.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But wake and bake without food is like... wake and. It has like a dual meaning


Objection sustained. This court withdraws its previous writ and asks forbearance


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sad although that is a real possability.
> 
> View attachment 5194728


Nobody will notice til we're 30 posts past


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nobody will notice til we're 30 posts past


Once a 1st post is made in TnT someone notices.

Kind of like this


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once a 1st post is made in TnT someone notices.
> 
> Kind of like this
> View attachment 5194733


You ready for the rap battle?


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You ready for the rap battle?


A Hard Mother Folder comming straight out the Hamper.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> The 2020 S60 R is supposed to have a 2.5 liter 300hp inline 5 cylinder


Mine has a turbocharged inline 6, 3.0-liter six-cylinder engine that produces 335 horsepower and 331 pound-feet of torque.






Oh yes and paddle shifters  AND nota bene, not a Volvo


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mine has a turbocharged inline 6, 3.0-liter six-cylinder engine that produces 335 horsepower and 331 pound-feet of torque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But can it do 2'+ of snow and get you first tracks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 8, 2022)

It has life


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> A Hard Mother Folder comming straight out the Hamper.
> View attachment 5194769



Thank you!!! For introducing me to Sock Puppet Theater. 

I've decided every time my daughter fails to do the laundry I'm going to send her one of these videos as a reminder.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Morning





50° getting to 80° later with lots of sun. Perfect day.......and it's Friday!







What's happening with everyone today? Weekend plans?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2022)

“I think I'll go outside for a while, and just Smile.”
Oh yeah


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

Good beep, my meeps.
It's overhaul my PC day! Chips and cables aplenty oh boy!


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 9, 2022)

Good morning & Cheers!

Is "Cheers" appropriate for WnB? Seems to be. What else can you say? What can you say after your exhale when you pass a joint to the next person?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning & Cheers!
> 
> Is "Cheers" appropriate for WnB? Seems to be. What else can you say? What can you say after your exhale when you pass a joint to the next person?


Cheers! :]


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning & Cheers!
> 
> Is "Cheers" appropriate for WnB? Seems to be. What else can you say? What can you say after your exhale when you pass a joint to the next person?


ere (while holding smoke in.)
Mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> ere (while holding smoke in.)
> Mornin.


Thanks.
Ere (while holding smoke in)
Good mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

Just completed my absentee ballot request. Beats standing in a couple different lines in a church where I may or may not spontaneously combust and I can dab whilst contemplating my choices. Win win


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has life View attachment 5194875


Awesome! Everything up and running now?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! Everything up and running now?


Need to put a fan and the water proof floor in and then yes


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks.
> Ere (while holding smoke in)
> Good mornin.


Just ere would suffice, somehow using the H causes the loss of too much smoke. It was the most often said word in the 70's at my High School...


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Just ere would suffice, somehow using the H causes the loss of too much smoke. It was the most often said word in the 70's at my High School...


And you have to tense your stomach muscles just right too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Need to put a fan and the water proof floor in and then yes


I’m excited for you Jeff! How is your big girl doing? Have you started flowering her yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

I never share joints. It seems gross unless it's family or someone you make out with... 
Ewwww germs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Nope I did not yet I think it is days away lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

I've had maybe 1 joint in the last 3 years. Too fiddly and I usually smoke solo


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

I finally found a journal with a similar phenotype to my weird sativa, apparently it's similar to one Dr. Grinspoon messed with. Looks like hell to harvest. Boooo.
But maybe it will be transcendent...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope I did not yet I think it is days away lol


i can’t wait to see your journal!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I never share joints. It seems gross unless it's family or someone you make out with...
> Ewwww germs


in the before times when we went to the clubs we would have a couple joints with filters in both ends that you could break in half and share. I’m with you, I only share with one person


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've had maybe 1 joint in the last 3 years. Too fiddly and I usually smoke solo


It's been so long since I smoked a joint I don't remember when it was.

I will smoke a joint if offered however my preference for consumption is joint last and I will pass on a blunt.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

Sharing a joint was a communal thing at the time. You could roll a joint at a concert and just pass it to whomever. Puff puff pass. It would get expensive to hand out pipes.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I never share joints. It seems gross unless it's family or someone you make out with...
> Ewwww germs


Covid did away with sharing joints. BYOJ at the safety meetings now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> It's been so long since I smoked a joint I don't remember when it was.
> 
> I will smoke a joint if offered however my preference for consumption is joint last and I will pass on a blunt.
> 
> View attachment 5195111


What’s your method? Pipes?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

I may need a nap this afternoon so I can stay awake tonight. It's cool that these illuminations are created by artists from all over the world....2 from Ukraine working from bombed out apartments. 



https://lumafestival.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Digital_Luma_Map_Web_v5.pdf


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

@DarkWeb and @Paul Drake must have slept in… or they’re doing sexy chat!


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> sexy chat!


Skype, from what I have been told...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

I smoke joints.
Morning. 
Not much to say.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I smoke joints.
> Morning.
> Not much to say.


Hey baby, wanna share a joint with me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I smoke joints.
> Morning.
> Not much to say.


Said it all in sexy chat? Good morning


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2022)

Vaping my own (Space Monkey x SleeSkunk) x Greenpoint Black Gold, blissed out! Folgers Gourmet Supreme in my 40 year old Fat Bottom.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hey baby, wanna share a joint with me?


On swoosh or voom or whatever?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Said it all in sexy chat? Good morning


Thanks 
Actually I was reading meta’s email.
Good morning to you.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

I joined a discord for nerds who smoke too much. By like 11 last night everyone was just kinda giggling and exhaling vape and smoke clouds... one dude was streaming fortnite and running in circles being lost.

Super sexy, lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Here's a strange one I have never had before.

Well I wanted to grow some shrooms....The shroom gods must have heard me.

My first were in a houseplant I recently transplanted....but I just checked on my gals in veg, and there are white shrooms popping up all over. It has to be something in my current batch of super soil.

Anyone care to try one???? Seriously, WTF are these and can they hurt anything??


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's a strange one I have never had before.
> 
> Well I wanted to grow some shrooms....The shroom gods must have heard me.
> 
> ...


Try the seek app if you have a smort phone. It's free, it helped me keep my dogs out of some bad ones that grew under my trash bin

Edit to add: And it does bugs and plants too!


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What’s your method? Pipes?


Bowls, bongs, pinch hitters and edibles are all preferable over joints.

If I don't have my own stress relief kit with me I practice abstinence and invoke a tolerance break when blunts are bandied about.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's a strange one I have never had before.
> 
> Well I wanted to grow some shrooms....The shroom gods must have heard me.
> 
> ...



I had these grow in one of my potted plants once. I hate when my penis turns yellow. I don't believe they will cause any harm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> Bowls, bongs, pinch hitters and edibles are all preferable over joints.
> 
> If I don't have my own stress relief kit with me I practice abstinence and invoke a tolerance break when blunts are bandied about.
> 
> View attachment 5195129


I’ve never tried a blunt. Tobacco is bad.

we’re joint smokes for the most part and user a pipe for hash and kief


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

I am still in love with my ditanium. Dry herb vape so tasty. I do take joints out to the yard for doggy time though, no outlets outside


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never tried a blunt. Tobacco is bad.
> 
> we’re joint smokes for the most part and user a pipe for hash and kief


I smoke tobacco too.

I find the mix of tobacco and weed only harshes my buzz.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Honestly I think smoking joints is as bad for your lungs as cigarettes, or close to it.


I always smoked joints, until my lungs started wheezing pretty bad. Now it's a dry herb vaporizer...Taste is better, lungs don't wheeze any more, and I use less weed. 

I did love my joints though


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

All I need is a good chin scratch you stoners


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I need is a good chin scratch you stoners View attachment 5195141


:'] <3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Before Bell palsy and after where there is a will there is a way lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents....it's been a busy morning this friday, had customers already here when i pulled up from the taco place......it's all good i'm up 2k already for a day.......

woke up this morning to a cool 69F and a little dew on the ground......high today 91F and low humidity......

now to get some fresh coffee in me, these taco's that have been sitting here for the past hour.....time for a microwave and some hot sauce.......now to also see if anyone is giving me money.........TGIF.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb and @Paul Drake must have slept in… or they’re doing sexy chat!


I posted........then complete silence. I figured you guys finally had enough of me........

I'm building these two large doors.....most of the frame of each door is .5" x 3.5" steel. Very heavy and dirty. But I left for the weekend and will mess with them on Tuesday. It's too nice of a day to miss.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's a strange one I have never had before.
> 
> Well I wanted to grow some shrooms....The shroom gods must have heard me.
> 
> ...


Good life in your soil


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I posted........then complete silence. I figured you guys finally had enough of me........
> 
> I'm building these two large doors.....most of the frame of each door is .5" x 3.5" steel. Very heavy and dirty. But I left for the weekend and will mess with them on Tuesday. It's too nice of a day to miss.


lol! Not me but @Paul Drake talks shit about you all the time!! Not sure what her problem is. 

taking a long weekend?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2022)

My preferred is to smoke joints. I use glass tips and have a snuffer in my ashtray so I can take 1 or 2 big hits off a baseball bat of a joint and snuff it out for later. I found that to be even more efficient than trying to put out a pipe bowl (I've got a whole stack of quarters caked with resin from when I used them as bowl snuffers.) 

Since Covid, my glass pipe has not been used. I won't share either glass or joints, I have a whole kit of Raw cones for giving 1-1.5g joints for friends. Yes, you you get your own joint and you'll like it. I've got an Extreme-Q vape, at least two glass bongs, and a half dozen little glass travel pipes; I don't think that most of the glass has been used in the last 5 years. 

I used to be a mad scientist with the glass and vaporizers. At one point I had the vape output to a 3 foot/4 perc bong. I would turn on the fan and autofill the bong with vapor. Then you could step up and take a column of vapor. I would say at least 25% of those that tried to take the whole hit in one go would fall out, I had two people outright faint after taking a hit off that monster. 

Between endlessly cleaning my gear to keep it looking pretty and finding storage space for all of it, I just got tired of it. Since I quit smoking cigarettes, I kind of prefer the feel of a joint, it keeps me from wanting to go get cigs. 

But yeah, puff puff pass is a thing of the past for me, everyone now gets their own joint when hangin' out with me. I have raw cones, so they're always saliva free. If you want a glass tipped 3 gram brain breaker, I have a way to roll those without saliva as well and the glass tips are kept in alcohol until use. We hotbox this room a lot faster than passing a bowl around these days. 

Oh yeah, always pass on blunts, I'd rather be sober.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> I smoke tobacco too.
> 
> I find the mix of tobacco and weed only harshes my buzz.


A lot of Europeans mix weed and tobacco


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My preferred is to smoke joints. I use glass tips and have a snuffer in my ashtray so I can take 1 or 2 big hits off a baseball bat of a joint and snuff it out for later. I found that to be even more efficient than trying to put out a pipe bowl (I've got a whole stack of quarters caked with resin from when I used them as bowl snuffers.)
> 
> Since Covid, my glass pipe has not been used. I won't share either glass or joints, I have a whole kit of Raw cones for giving 1-1.5g joints for friends. Yes, you you get your own joint and you'll like it. I've got an Extreme-Q vape, at least two glass bongs, and a half dozen little glass travel pipes; I don't think that most of the glass has been used in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


you should see @shrxhky420’s glass collection I think he has a problem


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot of Europeans mix weed and tobacco


There are plenty of Rednecks that go that route as well.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot of Europeans mix weed and tobacco


All the kids in my high school smoked spliffs because they couldn't afford to fill up their papers, lol. I never tried it. Smells weird. My roomie also used to because she learned to smoke in europe. I told her she had to quit that shit if she was gonna smoke inside.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> There are plenty of Rednecks that go that route as well.


i guess if you already smoke tobacco it would make your weed go further


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you should see @shrxhky420’s glass collection I think he has a problem


Oh man, about 10 years ago I used to smoke with this old acid dealer from the 60's. This guy literally started going to festivals at Woodstock and never quit, just keep selling L and going to festivals. Anyway, his entire house was dedicated to his festival life and on one wall he had built an entire shelf system to hold his bongs dating back to 1971. Each cubby had its own little light. It was truly the most impressive glass collection I've ever seen in person. 

/I'm not that dedicated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> All the kids in my high school smoked spliffs because they couldn't afford to fill up their papers, lol. I never tried it. Smells weird. My roomie also used to because she learned to smoke in europe. I told her she had to quit that shit if she was gonna smoke inside.


i remember stealing cigarettes from my dad when I was a kid. I got such a head rush. I wonder if you get that when you mix tobacco and weed


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i guess if you already smoke tobacco it would make your weed go further


Being a florist, my supply goes a long way.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i remember stealing cigarettes from my dad when I was a kid. I got such a head rush. I wonder if you get that when you mix tobacco and weed


I got sick and puked in my sleep. One and only time I smoked weed and tobacco in one device. A friend rolled it when we were broke ass high school kids. He used pipe tobacco and I puked up black tar, it was disgusting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

someone say redneck???



ya rang??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

The EPS motor in my car is dead. One to two weeks to get the part. He said it’s still safe to drive and won’t get worse


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I got sick and puked in my sleep. One and only time I smoked weed and tobacco in one device. A friend rolled it when we were broke ass high school kids. He used pipe tobacco and I puked up black tar, it was disgusting.


Lol gross!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i remember stealing cigarettes from my dad when I was a kid. I got such a head rush. I wonder if you get that when you mix tobacco and weed


I never smoked my mom's. She always smelled like Marlboros and it made my head spin. I finally did one puff off of a friends cigarette in like junior year. I immediately called my mom, told her, and asked her what the hell was wrong with her. She laughed so hard.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

The mixture of tobacco and weed........yeah i used to do that, i used to get the tubes and fill them with a half/half mixture...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol! Not me but @Paul Drake talks shit about you all the time!! Not sure what her problem is.
> 
> taking a long weekend?


Yeah, I have a bunch of stuff to do. So this extra 3/4 day I can get a jump on it and hopefully have some time to have fun. I already picked cut up and vacuum sealed about 4#s of beans. 2#s more to go. Then peppers and some more tomatoes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Roaches in cigarettes and we called them cocktails they worked for lunch break at work lol outside of course


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

I’m getting a tattoo finally. Ask my rheumatologist and got the ok, with instructions


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m getting a tattoo finally. Ask my rheumatologist and got the ok, with instructions
> 
> View attachment 5195226


Looks temporary


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Just shy of my 6# estimate.


I'll use that last little bit over the weekend. This looks good  








Best Ever Green Bean Casserole Recipe | Alton Brown


A Thanksgiving favorite, Alton Brown's best ever green bean casserole swaps canned goods with homemade mushroom sauce and fresh green beans.




altonbrown.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just shy of my 6# estimate.
> View attachment 5195239
> 
> I'll use that last little bit over the weekend. This looks good
> ...


Do you like dilly beans? Those look yummy


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Roaches in cigarettes and we called them cocktails they worked for lunch break at work lol outside of course


First I was thinking bugs, like cockroaches  

I did similar though....drop 3-4 roaches in a rolling paper, then sprinkle some weed in as filler.

Then I just started saving them and 'd give them to one friend, sometimes more than an ounce of roaches. 



DarkWeb said:


> Just shy of my 6# estimate.
> View attachment 5195239
> 
> I'll use that last little bit over the weekend. This looks good
> ...


My grandma use to make a killer 3 bean casserole, served cold.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just shy of my 6# estimate.
> View attachment 5195239
> 
> I'll use that last little bit over the weekend. This looks good
> ...


Do you blanch them before freezing? And are they bush beans?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like dilly beans? Those look yummy




I did a bunch of those a few weeks ago. And I have more jar'd up down stairs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I have a bunch of stuff to do. So this extra 3/4 day I can get a jump on it and hopefully have some time to have fun. I already picked cut up and vacuum sealed about 4#s of beans. 2#s more to go. Then peppers and some more tomatoes


i got screwed out of my long weekend and have gotten madder about it as the day has gone on. Trying to decide if I should go for a ride or start drinking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Do you blanch them before freezing? And are they bush beans?


No, I don't blanch. Just wash, then cut, bag then freeze.

Yeah, mostly all bush.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i got screwed out of my long weekend and have gotten madder about it as the day has gone on. Trying to decide if I should go for a ride or start drinking.


I’ll be mad with you. Wino said I could drink.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i got screwed out of my long weekend and have gotten madder about it as the day has gone on. Trying to decide if I should go for a ride or start drinking.


Both!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The EPS motor in my car is dead. One to two weeks to get the part. He said it’s still safe to drive and won’t get worse


That sucks...Hopefully it was just a fluke.

Hondas are usually pretty great, but they do occasionally mess up. My first Accord I bought brand new, I got a notice they were having transmission issues and so they extended the warranty on them. Sure enough, at about 35k it started slipping and doing strange things. They put a brand new transmission in, but they had not been redesigned, so it was going to fail again I assumed, and sold it. 

I'm surprised I bought another one. Next one was used and I had zero issues, and same with the 3rd one. 



Laughing Grass said:


> i got screwed out of my long weekend and have gotten madder about it as the day has gone on. Trying to decide if I should go for a ride or start drinking.


ride THEN start drinking.

I was thinking of a ride myself, although I have been wanting to get groceries since I woke up 8 hours ago, lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5195249
> 
> I did a bunch of those a few weeks ago. And I have more jar'd up down stairs.


My bean hero... I think I love your beans...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

These turned out great. I might just have enough to make another pint of them.


Pickled cherry tomatoes, rosemary, garlic and peppercorns.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That sucks...Hopefully it was just a fluke.
> 
> Hondas are usually pretty great, but they do occasionally mess up. My first Accord I bought brand new, I got a notice they were having transmission issues and so they extended the warranty on them. Sure enough, at about 35k it started slipping and doing strange things. They put a brand new transmission in, but they had not been redesigned, so it was going to fail again I assumed, and sold it.
> 
> ...


Had a 350k mile Honda Civic and still sold it for $2k.
Had a little Chevy cavalier and a tree fell on me when driving, say goodbye to little cars.

Toyota Tacomas rock.









I’ve probably owned and driven 30 different vehicles. Favorite driver was the Saab 9000s turbo. Sucked when the fuel injectors died. First car was a 1963 Buick Special and I’d love to have it now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My bean hero... I think I love your beans...


But have you seen my meat


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Had a 350k mile Honda Civic and still sold it for $2k.
> Had a little Chevy cavalier and a tree fell on me when driving, say goodbye to little cars.
> 
> Toyota Tacomas rock.
> ...


I'm a big fan of stick 4 cylinder Toyota pickups. They don't die


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i got screwed out of my long weekend and have gotten madder about it as the day has gone on. Trying to decide if I should go for a ride or start drinking.


Tequila though ok? Patron. I’ll need training wheels of salt and red grapefruit. You in for a varoom session?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ll be mad with you. Wino said I could drink.


Gin and tonic you in?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gin and tonic you in?
> 
> View attachment 5195262


Yeah, no. Taste like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gin and tonic you in?
> 
> View attachment 5195262


BEEFEATERS!!!!! That’s politics!!!!
hahaha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tequila though ok? Patron. I’ll need training wheels of salt and red grapefruit. You in for a varoom session?


i have some patron… gonna be in bed by 6


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gin and tonic you in?
> 
> View attachment 5195262


I've been wanting to try this


Picked it up the other day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been wanting to try this
> View attachment 5195266
> 
> Picked it up the other day.


Yum. Sandbagger is pretty good too if you get that down there


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i have some patron… gonna be in bed by 6
> 
> View attachment 5195264


I love the little gift boxes they come in. A friend used to own a bar and I brought her a gift of patron every Friday. It was too expensive for her to buy so I bought my own. I was a party animal back in the Jurassic period.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

Beefeaters rocks. Keep your sweet fizzy water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I love the little gift boxes they come in. A friend used to own a bar and I brought her a gift of patron every Friday. It was too expensive for her to buy so I bought my own. I was a party animal back in the Jurassic period.


LOL! I haven’t touched it in a while. You have to commit to being drunk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Beefeaters rocks. Keep your sweet fizzy water.


hey I like sweet fizzy water!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yum. Sandbagger is pretty good too if you get that down there
> 
> View attachment 5195267


It makes a gin and tonic. I've never tried a hard seltzer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL! I haven’t touched it in a while. You have to commit to being drunk


I wish. Don’t think I should with narcotics. I’d definitely destroy my house!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

White claw weekend for me.
Only slightly sweet fizzy water...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yum. Sandbagger is pretty good too if you get that down there
> 
> View attachment 5195267


Pipe bowl looks good. What is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It makes a gin and tonic. I've never tried a hard seltzer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pipe bowl looks good. What is it?


Hashco blonde hash


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Never watched Seinfeld. Ikr.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hashco blonde hash


What kind of pipe is that?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> hey I like sweet fizzy water!


Maybe if it was hot and sunny but now the meanness of pure gin seems suitable and less calories on the way to oblivion!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What kind of pipe is that?


 Three piece magnetic 



https://marijuanapackaging.com/products/aluminum-magnetic-pipe-w-case


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What kind of pipe is that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Three piece magnetic
> 
> 
> 
> https://marijuanapackaging.com/products/aluminum-magnetic-pipe-w-case


Does the aluminum get hot?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe if it was hot and sunny but now the meanness of pure gin seems suitable and less calories on the way to oblivion!


white claw is only 100 calories per can.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Does the aluminum get hot?


I bet it would if you smoked weed and kept it going


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

oooooooo










RAW Smoke Thrower


The RAW Smoke Thrower's over-the-top design is sure to turn heads, but it's also engineered to make smoke sessions more fun with friends.




marijuanapackaging.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

I better quit shopping. Pineapple bong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> oooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve tried the squeeze bottle version of that


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve tried the squeeze bottle version of that


Oh yeah I forgot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah I forgot!


They work good for that


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks temporary


It’s a sticker drawn by a little girl and they sell them all over Crystal River and she gives her money to help save the manatees.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It’s a sticker drawn by a little girl and they sell them all over Crystal River and she gives her money to help save the manatees.


Calm down, take a dab.........I was kidding.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Calm down, take a dab.........I was kidding.


Tahoe OG work?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tahoe OG work?


Should.....I'd try it. I'm pulling on some snow white. 11 minutes........


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i have some patron… gonna be in bed by 6
> 
> View attachment 5195264


Hey now! What's wrong with that if you have to be up by 3?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

One minute


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

Look what I found @Paul Drake


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look what I found @Paul Drake
> 
> View attachment 5195309


Do it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hey now! What's wrong with that if you have to be up by 3?


I’m getting old, can’t recover from shots as quickly as I used to


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it!


No!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Look what I found @Paul Drake
> 
> View attachment 5195309


Power Hitters were great. I'm surprised they didn't make a huge comeback with Covid!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m getting old, can’t recover from shots as quickly as I used to





Laughing Grass said:


> No!




You'll be fine


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Got in a little road rage incident with some psycho bitch trying to weave in and out of traffic. Gave her a nice brake check and then the finger.  



DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5195310
> 
> You'll be fine


So true....except might not be fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Got in a little road rage incident with some psycho bitch trying to weave in and out of traffic. Gave her a nice brake check and then the finger.
> 
> 
> So true....except might not be fine.


Didn't pull a gun on you? I'm shocked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm surprised they didn't make a huge comeback with Covid!!


because you can’t gauge how much you’re getting… then you puke your guts out and sleep in the washroom all night hugging the toilet.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

Wrestled all afternoon getting my fan and filter set up. Got a timely tip from another set of eyes. Super quiet


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wrestled all afternoon getting my fan and filter set up. Got a timely tip from another set of eyes. Super quietView attachment 5195321View attachment 5195335


Wait did you steal @Jeffislovinlife 's old tent?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wait did you steal @Jeffislovinlife 's old tent?


I won it fair and square!


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m getting old, can’t recover from shots as quickly as I used to







Are your friends settling down? Do hangovers hurt more than they used to?





There is always "One More, For The Road."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe if it was hot and sunny but now the meanness of pure gin seems suitable and less calories on the way to oblivion!


When compelled by peer pressure to do a shot I always choose Bombay.

Should I take a DNA test to see if I'm related to Euell Gibbons?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> because you can’t gauge how much you’re getting… then you puke your guts out and sleep in the washroom all night hugging the toilet.


Gimme one for Christmas lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When compelled by peer pressure to do a shot I always choose Bombay.
> 
> Should I take a DNA test to see if I'm related to Euell Gibbons?


You like grapenuts?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Switched to Sativa to watch the whole football game (go UCF) but Louisville is taking it over :-/


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2022)

*“Many Parts Of A Pine Tree Are Edible”*

Euell Gibbons


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Bahaha 









I Ate Horse Ass in Kazakhstan


Before Kazakhstan’s ascent to the global stage as an oil-rich, ambitious, modernizing player, it was one of the world’s most stubborn bastions of nomadism. Much of the cuisine from those days remains popular, including qarta: boiled and pan...




www.vice.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Light is on and inline blower is powered up and running on default setting light is at 50 % the temperature is 83 and 33 % humidity and holding I'm getting very excited about this


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Whoa Nelly! So happy for you!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Whoa Nelly! So happy for you!


Thanks for that and hopefully you are doing well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Mother (&%$#@@@#$%&&) haft my light stopped working just my luck


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Three piece magnetic
> 
> 
> 
> https://marijuanapackaging.com/products/aluminum-magnetic-pipe-w-case


Mine leaked along the seams and i got mad, so i gave it to my brother, but after he smoked afew bowls through it , it worked perfectly... needless to say i was kicking myself in the ass for not giving it a chance.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mother (&%$#@@@#$%&&) haft my light stopped working just my luck


Damn bro,, that fuckin sucks.. any ideas?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

Fire it up


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fire it up View attachment 5195542View attachment 5195543


About a pound..
And 4-6 more weeks lmao..

Jk Frank.. it looks delicius..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Damn bro,, that fuckin sucks.. any ideas?


Noper


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Noper


Have you gave it a light smack to see if i would fire back up?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

Been curing for 3 to 4 months now,if not longer...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Have you gave it a light smack to see if i would fire back up?


 violence and Technology not good bed fellows from what I've Been Told


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> About a pound..
> And 4-6 more weeks lmao..
> 
> Jk Frank.. it looks delicius..


Been curing for 3 to 4 months at the least


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> violence and Technology not good bed fellows from what I've Been Told


Im talkin a light loving smack.. or the good game pat on the butt smack.. not thee ol'baseball bat smash kind of smack.. lmao


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Been curing for 3 to 4 months at the least


Nice..
But the 4-6 more weeks thing was meaning 4-6 more weeks to flower before harvest.. 
I was joking of course..
Your buds look great


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

Nite Blood... Same story...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Nice..
> But the 4-6 more weeks thing was meaning 4-6 more weeks to flower before harvest..
> I was joking of course..
> Your buds look great


Oh yeah, I know...
It's all good!!!
Thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 9, 2022)

Started the " milky coming of the day " sitting on the end of the dock with caffeine, 
nicotine and herb......red sky , dead silence, so f'ing scenic and desolate , perfect. 
A good friend , who was out fishing , pulls up and docks ( a old fart stoner dude like me......he's from Netherlands, been hanging around weed shops and distrbutors his whole life ) .....my source...........Any-f'ing-how.......he lays a Columbian cigar on me......Holy Shit......guess I never had a good one....best f'ing smoke ever ! .......fucked-off in the pumpkin patch.....nothing perverted.........blurred
my toes ( say what ? ) ....and for the finale , placed my foot in a f'ing monolith of
cow shit.........


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh yeah, I know...
> It's all good!!!
> Thank you for the compliment!!!


No sweat man.. im hopeing to have some fresh buds on my table here in afew months.. right now im worrying about rippers.. even though everyone in my area has plants of their own, i still worry.. lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Started the " milky coming of the day " sitting on the end of the dock with caffeine,
> nicotine and herb......red sky , dead silence, so f'ing scenic and desolate , perfect.
> A good friend , who was out fishing , pulls up and docks ( a old fart stoner dude like me......he's from Netherlands, been hanging around weed shops and distrbutors his whole life ) .....my source...........Any-f'ing-how.......he lays a Columbian cigar on me......Holy Shit......guess I never had a good one....best f'ing smoke ever ! .......fucked-off in the pumpkin patch.....nothing perverted.........blurred
> my toes ( say what ? ) ....and for the finale , placed my foot in a f'ing monolith of
> cow shit.........


Sounds like a nice time..lol. minus the cow shit between toes..


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Noper


That sucks but the good news is it's under warranty and they will send you a new one. You are talking about the new light, correct?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No sweat man.. im hopeing to have some fresh buds on my table here in afew months.. right now im worrying about rippers.. even though everyone in my area has plants of their own, i still worry.. lol..


Can't deal with that,I'd probably catch a case if caught someone trying to steal my plants!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Started the " milky coming of the day " sitting on the end of the dock with caffeine,
> nicotine and herb......red sky , dead silence, so f'ing scenic and desolate , perfect.
> A good friend , who was out fishing , pulls up and docks ( a old fart stoner dude like me......he's from Netherlands, been hanging around weed shops and distrbutors his whole life ) .....my source...........Any-f'ing-how.......he lays a Columbian cigar on me......Holy Shit......guess I never had a good one....best f'ing smoke ever ! .......fucked-off in the pumpkin patch.....nothing perverted.........blurred
> my toes ( say what ? ) ....and for the finale , placed my foot in a f'ing monolith of
> cow shit.........


Daaaaaaaaammmmm


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't deal with that,I'd probably catch a case if caught someone trying to steal my plants!!!


Same here...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That sucks but the good news is it's under warranty and they will send you a new one. You are talking about the new light, correct?


Sadly yes I am


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 9, 2022)

Apparently, the world ends at noon today. Love you all, if so.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Apparently, the world ends at noon today. Love you all, if so.


Okayyy? I love you and everyone either way..lol.. 
Did I miss something PVOG? Flatearthers loose their shit and get ahold of a nuke or EMP?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sadly yes I am


Jeff, call them on Monday I'm sure they can troubleshoot with you. Further it's a three year warranty and you are less than 60 days in so you'll be fine. 
*Horticulture Lighting Group Corp.*
752 North State St, #208
Westerville, OH 43082
USA

1-877-4HLG-LED

Available Monday through Friday, 9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

Good beep, my meeps. 
How do you do?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Okayyy? I love you and everyone either way..lol..
> Did I miss something PVOG? Flatearthers loose their shit and get ahold of a nuke or EMP?


Nostradomas prediction.... my friend texted me fir and hour about transition of power on harvest moon, king Charles being the beginning of the end, was predicted down to lat and longitude... blah blah, blah, blah, blah. Went on for so long I began to consider a coin toss to her authentication. 
Sooooo, *just in case* I wanted to say goodbye. That and I was really Strunk. Hope we make it thru the day. Portend or not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

Morning 






80° and sunny again  

I have baby back ribs or a pork butt........


Happy Saturday! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Nostradomas prediction.... my friend texted me fir and hour about transition of power on harvest moon, king Charles being the beginning of the end, was predicted down to lat and longitude... blah blah, blah, blah, blah. Went on for so long I began to consider a coin toss to her authentication.
> Sooooo, *just in case* I wanted to say goodbye. That and I was really Strunk. Hope we make it thru the day. Portend or not.


Is that EST?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 10, 2022)

Helpful tip !

So I was out of milk for my morning coffee ( I know, Right! )
a quick trip down to the Cumberland Farms corner store. Milk is like 4 dollars and they had most empty shelves too.
.99 cents any size drink from the coffee soda fountain........ Yup drinking my morning cup of coffee now and more milk for later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mother (&%$#@@@#$%&&) haft my light stopped working just my luck


it was running and just stopped working? That sucks, I’m sorry Jeff. You should make a post in The grow forum and see if someone has had similar experiences. I’ll reach out to the RIU advertiser and see if they have any advice.

like others have said you have warranty and HLG has a reputation for looking after their customers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2022)

Folgers Gourmet Supreme with a SleeSkunk chaser.

Morning all!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

Sure glad my forum name isn't Chuck! LOL

Good morning!

Sorry.to hear about your light Jeff. It'll get straightened out


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

Coffeebaconpancakesblueberries


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Coffeebaconpancakes*butter*blueberries


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mother (&%$#@@@#$%&&) haft my light stopped working just my luck


@pop22


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> @pop22


i sent him/her a pm.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


>


Nope. Not sure why now


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nope. Not sure why now


Pnut butter on pancakes, it compliments the maple syrup. Hell I've made a syrup and pnutbutter sandwich before. It works.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was running and just stopped working? That sucks, I’m sorry Jeff. You should make a post in The grow forum and see if someone has had similar experiences. I’ll reach out to the RIU advertiser and see if they have any advice.
> 
> like others have said you have warranty and HLG has a reputation for looking after their customers


I remember reading in the reviews someone else had the exact same problem and they sent them out a new light immediately.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pnut butter on pancakes, it compliments the maple syrup. Hell I've made a syrup and pnutbutter sandwich before. It works.
> Mornin.


One night a friend left me in their house, alone, while they had to go out. I ate a dent into their Virginia Ham their parents had sent them for Christmas and washed it down with a bottle of pancake syrup, good times!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Coffeebaconpancakesblueberries


Mmmmm, pancakes with fresh blueberries are the bomb!!  I even make them for dinner sometimes in the winter!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I remember reading in the reviews someone else had the exact same problem and they sent them out a new light immediately.


I’m so glad we went with HLG and not some Chinese knock off brand!

HLG 300 was the first light I bought and it’s still going strong. I almost pulled the trigger on two HLG 350r this week but the shipping and duties were too high. Waiting for Black Friday now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

Hornets are out of control this year! I emptied this yesterday!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

Hot candied jalapeños started


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5195658
> 
> Hot candied jalapeños started


Can I come live in your basement? I'll bring my own weed...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5195658
> 
> Hot candied jalapeños started


my ass just puckered a little  They look painful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5195658
> 
> Hot candied jalapeños started


pranks?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

Peach jalapeno rib sauce


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

Still 3 more pounds of peppers on the counter..........and I still have to pick off the plants in the greenhouse.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2022)

Well that explains a lot!


Baby big bird


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Still 3 more pounds of peppers on the counter..........and I still have to pick off the plants in the greenhouse.


Our peppers and tomatoes are going strong at the moment. First time I wish I had scrogged my pepper plants!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m so glad we went with HLG and not some Chinese knock off brand!
> 
> HLG 300 was the first light I bought and it’s still going strong. I almost pulled the trigger on two HLG 350r this week but the shipping and duties were too high. Waiting for Black Friday now.


When these are on sale I don't think you could go wrong! 









320W XL QB® V2 Rspec® LED Kit


Ultra High Efficiency LED Boards for DIY. QB288 has 288pcs Samsung LM301H LED. 320 Watt Lamp Kit suited for main light and supplement lighting. 3 ft. long heatsink for a wider spread.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> When these are on sale I don't think you could go wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except kits only have a 1 year warranty instead of 3


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Except kits only have a 1 year warranty instead of 3


I have two of their older 260 kits with 3000k boards. I purchased them along with 4 others from a former medical grower who was moving out of state. The former owner said she'd run them for several grows in a sealed space with Co2 in a room she had built inside her double car garage (really sweet setup)! Knowing that I don't know the exact hours on the lights the other day I used my light app on my tablet to measure their output. If what I figured is correct its more than enough light, specially since I don't use Co2 Only issue to date I have had was a driver died. I contacted HLG and they quickly sent out a new replacement driver so I'd say warranty issues aren't a worry.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I have two of their older 260 kits with 3000k boards. I purchased them along with 4 others from a former medical grower who was moving out of state. The former owner said she'd run them for several grows in a sealed space with Co2 in a room she had built inside her double car garage (really sweet setup)! Knowing that I don't know the exact hours on the lights the other day I used my light app on my tablet to measure their output. If what I figured is correct its more than enough light, specially since I don't use Co2 Only issue to date I have had was a driver died. I contacted HLG and they quickly sent out a new replacement driver so I'd say warranty issues aren't a worry.


Really high so I please excuse my grammar skills.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5195715


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Nostradomas prediction.... my friend texted me fir and hour about transition of power on harvest moon, king Charles being the beginning of the end, was predicted down to lat and longitude... blah blah, blah, blah, blah. Went on for so long I began to consider a coin toss to her authentication.
> Sooooo, *just in case* I wanted to say goodbye. That and I was really Strunk. Hope we make it thru the day. Portend or not.


You disappointed me. I took a shower for it. Shaved my legs, all that good stuff.
Wife said what’s the occasion? I said the end of the world, she said it must be.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2022)

Ok I took this pic I call Faces this morning. The more I look, the more faces I see. Gotta smoke or partake 1st. I think. How many faces do you see? Or do I need therapy?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You disappointed me. I took a shower for it. Shaved my legs, all that good stuff.
> Wife said what’s the occasion? I said the end of the world, she said it must be.
> View attachment 5195726


It's stuck in my head you in the shower, shaving your legs, waiting for the end. Lord help us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Peach jalapeno rib sauce
> View attachment 5195679


Ok this is also a great chip dip. I really should write this stuff down


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok I took this pic I call Faces this morning. The more I *smoke*, the more faces I see. Gotta smoke or partake 1st. I think. How many faces do you see? Or do I need therapy?View attachment 5195731View attachment 5195732


FIFY....looking good though.

I sure wish I put a few out this year!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2022)

Ok I'll start, here's 1


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Really high so I please excuse my grammar skills.


Oh great more trouble on the Horizon grammar skills oh boy lol just tell me there is not the test at the end of this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok I'll start, here's 1View attachment 5195734


he he he and what does one such as yourself see you in this picture lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Current outside weather looks like it does when under 3000k LEDS Red flag weather forecast in effect. Please be safe everyone in the same situation!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5195736he he he and what does one such as yourself see you in this picture lol


Epoxy with alcohol dye?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5195736he he he and what does one such as yourself see you in this picture lol


So many faces..


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5195736he he he and what does one such as yourself see you in this picture lol


Whoa! It's my Ex!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Whoa! It's my Ex!!


Run away! Run away!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2022)

Well, it's 130 and we're all still here. Asked my friend she said, 'it all _starts _at noon. A butterfly wings, I guess.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok I'll start, here's 1View attachment 5195734


Gotta love pareidolia man.. lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Epoxy with alcohol dye?


Acrylic and a straw lol and it was spinning lowly


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Gotta love pareidolia man.. lol


Yeah the parchment paper I bake bread on always has a scorch mark that looks like Bender from Futurama.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

P.S. farmerfischer and farmingfisherman are making my brain hurt. Can you keep your posts more widely separated please and LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> P.S. farmerfischer and farmingfisherman are making my brain hurt. Can you keep your posts more widely separated please and LOL


I know.....I was gonna say something too lol


----------



## DCcan (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know.....I was gonna say something too lol


I didn't know what to say, just kept looking up and down the page, at my bowl and back to the inkspot.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 10, 2022)

Anyone have yellow skies all day from the wildflower smoke? Air quality is terrible.
Been hazy all day, creepy as hell. Usually get that color sky in tornado weather.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone have yellow skies all day from the wildflower smoke? Air quality is terrible.
> Been hazy all day, creepy as hell. Usually get that color sky in tornado weather.


Just a little hazy here. Pretty dam warm but that could be the peppers


----------



## bk78 (Sep 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone have yellow skies all day from the wildflower smoke? Air quality is terrible.
> Been hazy all day, creepy as hell. Usually get that color sky in tornado weather.


Yup. Been smoked out for a week now from the Jasper fires.

Taken this morning while raiding a friends garden.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yup. Been smoked out for a week now from the Jasper fires.
> 
> Taken this morning while raiding a friends garden.
> 
> View attachment 5195791


Yea, it's been getting worse every day. That sickly yellow color in the morning, plus the fog that hangs low.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> P.S. farmerfischer and farmingfisherman are making my brain hurt. Can you keep your posts more widely separated please and LOL





DarkWeb said:


> I know.....I was gonna say something too lol


Sorry.. ill try to keep at least five to six post apart from farmingfisherman..lol.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 10, 2022)

Hello, WnB friends  ! I’m still trying to get over my back and shoulder pain . I’ve had to rely on even more help tending to the plants. I can’t lift my arm up even to pick off dead leaves on the low branches . The Meltdown ( thanks @Bob Bichen ) is looking fantastic and I’m glad I pollinated those couple buds for next year. The Strawberry Cough (that’s what the cup said anyway) is very hardy and looking more like a indica . Out of the five purple punch that were female three took on a sativa genetics while the other two more indica . All the seeds came off the same plant and I’m new to this strain / phenotype thing and was wondering if it’s a common thing for them to do this ? Sorry admin for asking in the wrong thread . I never did get the other raised beds finished so there’s 10 plants stuffed in my 18”wide x 60”long x 11”s deep of soil . I’m allowed 12 plants here . I’ll take any advice on what I should feed these girls to finish them up , on the cheap I should add . Im hoping for some really nice weather for those three purple punch to fully mature. Sure was easier back in the day when I threw seeds in the ground and didn’t return until harvest time and wished you had something was there .Hope you guys are all doing well .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Hello, WnB friends  ! I’m still trying to get over my back and shoulder pain . I’ve had to rely on even more help tending to the plants. I can’t lift my arm up even to pick off dead leaves on the low branches . The Meltdown ( thanks @Bob Bichen ) is looking fantastic and I’m glad I pollinated those couple buds for next year. The Strawberry Cough (that’s what the cup said anyway) is very hardy and looking more like a indica . Out of the five purple punch that were female three took on a sativa the genetics while the other two more indica . All the seeds came off the same plant and I’m new to this strain / phenotype thing and was wondering if it’s a common thing for them to do this ? Sorry admin for asking in the wrong thread . I never did get the other raised beds finished so there’s 10 plants stuffed in my 18”wide x 60”long x 11”s deep of soil . I’m allowed 12 plants here . I’ll take any advice on what I should feed these girls to finish them up , on the cheap I should add . Im hoping for some really nice weather for those three purple punch to fully mature. Sure was easier back in the day when I threw seeds in the ground and didn’t return until harvest time and wished you had something at harvest time. Hope you guys are all doing well .
> 
> View attachment 5195761
> 
> ...


Sorry to here about your pain come harvest your going haft to tip your bud tenders looking good


----------



## pop22 (Sep 10, 2022)

Just saw this post. Contact HLG warranty support, thye'll get you going again!


https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/pages/warranty-contact-request

or
1-877-4HLG-LED

1-877-445-4533




Laughing Grass said:


> it was running and just stopped working? That sucks, I’m sorry Jeff. You should make a post in The grow forum and see if someone has had similar experiences. I’ll reach out to the RIU advertiser and see if they have any advice.
> 
> like others have said you have warranty and HLG has a reputation for looking after their customers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

pop22 said:


> Just saw this post. Contact HLG warranty support, thye'll get you going again!
> 
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/pages/warranty-contact-request
> ...


Thanks for that and do I hafta wait until Monday?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and do I hafta wait until Monday?


Try em and see. Worst that can happen is you try again Monday


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You disappointed me. I took a shower for it. Shaved my legs, all that good stuff.
> Wife said what’s the occasion? I said the end of the world, she said it must be.
> View attachment 5195726


I put on clean underwear before I ran. About as much effort as I can muster in 80% humidity.

@raratt we have drizzle


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok this is also a great chip dip. I really should write this stuff down


Just screenshot your own post!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> P.S. farmerfischer and farmingfisherman are making my brain hurt. Can you keep your posts more widely separated please and LOL


Just think if their avatars were close in color,


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just screenshot your own post!


He don't follow no steenkeen rules! The recipe is merely a springboard for his creativity to go splat upon ... Actually he's a stoner I'm willing to bet money that he gets a recipe and follows its' skeleton while adding his own embellishments.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Just think if their avatars were close in color,
> View attachment 5195813


Oh I looked. A couple of gingers.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2022)

A joint, a joint, my kingdom for a joint!

I f'n hate rolling joints....... but I would like to smoke one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> He don't follow no steenkeen rules! The recipe is merely a springboard for his creativity to go splat upon ... Actually he's a stoner I'm willing to bet money that he gets a recipe and follows its' skeleton while adding his own embellishments.


That one was all me. But yes I think of it as art and the tongue is my palatte


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A joint, a joint, my kingdom for a joint!
> 
> I f'n hate rolling joints....... but I would like to smoke one


I have a few rolled on the table next to me, drop by.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone have yellow skies all day from the wildflower smoke? Air quality is terrible.
> Been hazy all day, creepy as hell. Usually get that color sky in tornado weather.


Yes, it's mostly up high, but I can smell it sometimes. The diurnal winds go down slope in the evenings so it gets worse then.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh I looked. A couple of gingers.....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5195849


Sunburn valley...


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sunburn valley...


Cleavage with a new bikini top?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cleavage with a new bikini top?


My boobs have never sunburned... *says the melanated one*


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My boobs have never sunburned... *says the melanated one*


I know having darker skin does not make you immune from sunburn. I know of a couple that didn't think to put sunblock on their child at the beach and she got a bad sunburn. I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I know having darker skin does not make you immune from sunburn. I know of a couple that didn't think to put sunblock on their child at the beach and she got a bad sunburn. I guess it depends on the person.


I have gotten sunburn one time on the tippy top of my nose... *fell asleep at the beach and mom just left me to the elements* I think my skin prefers to darken vs burn, but in my later years I have begun to spf more frequently.

But hell if I am gonna knock never really sun burning. Shit rules...


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have gotten sunburn one time on the tippy top of my nose... *fell asleep at the beach and mom just left me to the elements* I think my skin prefers to darken vs burn, but in my later years I have begun to spf more frequently.
> 
> But hell if I am gonna knock never really sun burning. Shit rules...


When we were on Guam all of us were really tan. I turn a kind of dark gold color. Even my blue eyed blond daughter got really brown. My wife had her bikini bottoms accidently move and expose some virgin skin. I called her hamburger ass for awhile. She still has a line of freckles there.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> When we were on Guam all of us were really tan. I turn a kind of dark gold color. Even my blue eyed blond daughter got really brown. My wife had her bikini bottoms accidently move and expose some virgin skin. I called her hamburger ass for awhile. She still has a line of freckles there.


I bet she loved that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> When these are on sale I don't think you could go wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn’t stop myself.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I couldn’t stop myself.
> View attachment 5195965
> 
> View attachment 5195966


Damn, I get hype when I buy 5 lights for 300.
Git it!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, I get hype when I buy 5 lights for 300.
> Git it!!!


It’s all @BobBitchen’s fault. Assigning blame is key you know. He showed me those lights and I’ve been lusting for them since.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have gotten sunburn one time on the tippy top of my nose... *fell asleep at the beach and mom just left me to the elements* I think my skin prefers to darken vs burn, but in my later years I have begun to spf more frequently.
> 
> But hell if I am gonna knock never really sun burning. Shit rules...


Same, almost never burn. Somehow my partner can get sunburn on a cloudy day.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s all @BobBitchen’s fault. Assigning blame is key you know. He showed me those lights and I’ve been lusting for them since.


Hope they at least extended the labor day sales price to you!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope they at least extended the labor day sales price to you!


@pop22 Can you help this lady out? She'll be hours of grow diary entertainment and future sales!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> @pop22 Can you help this lady out? She'll be hours of grow diary entertainment and future sales!


I’m good thanks. That price was killer. I’ve been scouring the net and the best price prior to this was just over $1,800 with shipping and tax.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2022)

pop22 said:


> Just saw this post. Contact HLG warranty support, thye'll get you going again!
> 
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/pages/warranty-contact-request
> ...


thank you. You’re on it Monday @Jeffislovinlife? Let us know if there’s any shipping charges


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> thank you. You’re on it Monday @Jeffislovinlife? Let us know if there’s any shipping charges


I'm on it and if they try I married my Karen remember lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My boobs have never sunburned... *says the melanated one*


Mine have, you're missing nothing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2022)

Good beep, meeps.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2022)

Had to cancel the camping trip next week, got a drippy pipe in the kitchen floor. 

Going to rip out everything and replace cabinets and sink at the same time.
Stripping the walls of shelves, moving the fridge,taking out dishes today.
Long overdue project, the cat is going to hate it the most.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2022)

Good morning. It's 42 degrees here. Closed the windows and crawled under a pile of blankets. Brrrrrrrr!

I bet my butternut squash ripen this week.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 11, 2022)

Motorcycle day. Awesome weather BRRrraaaaapppp


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2022)

Good morning happy Grandparents day


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

Morning 






75° and overcast. 

How's everyone's Sunday going?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egg and chicken biscuits, coffee, no workout...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A joint, a joint, my kingdom for a joint!
> 
> I f'n hate rolling joints....... but I would like to smoke one


I always think of you when I hear this song.






I can't roll but my cone game is on 


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2022)

I was in my senior year, and had just woken up to go to school. My older brother was watching the news about the first tower being hit. I sat down to watch with him, and saw the second plane hit on live TV. 

One of the few times I’ve heard cussing on the news that wasn’t censored.

Suffice to say, I didn’t go to school that day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

I was home sick from work. I knew people in it, people running from it, and people running to it. I climbed to the top of a mountain to see it burn with my best friend. We didn't know if we'd see his parents again because they where part of the first responders.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night I'm thinking that I like grandparents day bestest


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

Quick question who do we talk to you about getting a day changed ???


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Quick question who do we talk to you about getting a day changed ???


to what?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> to what?


Anything but 9/11 lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Anything but 9/11 lol


Fair enough. >.<


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

I was drinking coffee watching the news. Went and woke the wife up to come see the carnage. Told her someone was kamikazeing into the towers. I still worked on the flightline at that time. Took 3 times as long to get to work because the base was locked down. I briefed the troops that morning that we were basically at war but I didn't know with whom at the time. I told them that there would be repercussions and to make sure they had their deployment bags packed. The rest unfolded later.
Mornin.


----------



## pop22 (Sep 11, 2022)

Honestly, I don't know! I'll find out for the next time somene asks. I'm a remote employee s I'm kinda out of the loop.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and do I hafta wait until Monday?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5195849


You do get credit for showing your multipass


----------



## pop22 (Sep 11, 2022)

Get a King Roller!






curious2garden said:


> A joint, a joint, my kingdom for a joint!
> 
> I f'n hate rolling joints....... but I would like to smoke one


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I always think of you when I hear this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not picky. I can smoke a cone!  good to see you how's the job and life coming along?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

pop22 said:


> Honestly, I don't know! I'll find out for the next time somene asks. I'm a remote employee s I'm kinda out of the loop.


No worries I can wait (patiently) until Monday lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2022)

__





Loading…






lumafestival.com





Luma was pretty cool. What was really cool was the entire city smelled like weed. People were puffing joints and hitting vape pens like crazy, now that it's legal here. And come to think about it, I didn't see anyone with a drink! 

Kind of funny, it is legal to smoke a joint in public now, but not legal to have an open alcoholic beverage in public. 

And everyone was calm and happy!! First time I was out at night in ages!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not picky. I can smoke a cone!  good to see you how's the job and life coming along?


Morning! Job is busy. Lots of stress but I got this. 1 thing that keeps me going, my team. They really pump me up. I'm the best boss ever. Lol. Kiss asses.

Home is good. Been a lot busy. Landscaping and stuff. Working on the backyard. Hired someone to lay pavers and fake grass in the back. I'm still going to lay some gold fines and pretty much call the back done. Then front yard and then back inside to do floors and then put this bitch up for sale

I'll end up somewhere... maybe Santa Cruz area

SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

Good morning 
The queen is on some channels (poor ol billionaire dying at 96) OR
9/11 remembrance. I chose America


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

pop22 said:


> Get a King Roller!
> 
> View attachment 5196118



The joint I rolled last night while whining here! I like the looks of the roller you posted. The ability to dial in the diameter permanently would be nice. Mine has a flip for slim or regular but it's easy to forget or overfill.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to smoke in a private household not in public we don't even have a place in town to smoke yet


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that law makes sense, nice!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5196138
> The joint I rolled last night while whining here! I like the looks of the roller you posted. The ability to dial in the diameter permanently would be nice. Mine has a flip for slim or regular but it's easy to forget or overfill.


Takes me back. I had a rizla roller in the 70s. All us hippies used wheat straw papers LOL.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5196138
> The joint I rolled last night while whining here! I like the looks of the roller you posted. The ability to dial in the diameter permanently would be nice. Mine has a flip for slim or regular but it's easy to forget or overfill.


I have a 1 1/4" roller. I use it often. Didn't like it when I first got it. Rolled too tight. It's broken in now. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5196138
> The joint I rolled last night while whining here! I like the looks of the roller you posted. The ability to dial in the diameter permanently would be nice. Mine has a flip for slim or regular but it's easy to forget or overfill.


Do the tips do anything or just make it so you don't end up chewing on weed? I have a generic Raw plastic roller.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a 1 1/4" roller. I use it often. Didn't like it when I first got it. Rolled too tight. It's broken in now.
> 
> SH420


Apparently mine is a little loose LOL I use the RAW disposable stents so you have to get them tight around that. I usually put too much weed in so I can roll less, operator error


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was drinking coffee watching the news. Went and woke the wife up to come see the carnage. Told her someone was kamikazeing into the towers. I still worked on the flightline at that time. Took 3 times as long to get to work because the base was locked down. I briefed the troops that morning that we were basically at war but I didn't know with whom at the time. I told them that there would be repercussions and to make sure they had their deployment bags packed. The rest unfolded later.
> Mornin.


I was working at the Interagency Fire Center which sat on the edge of the airport. Not long after the towers fell we noticed all air traffic stopped. Air fields are erie when there isn't anything happening.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do the tips do anything or just make it so you don't end up chewing on weed? I have a generic Raw plastic roller.


They keep you from having weed get in your teeth but best of all you don't burn a lip by trying to smoke a roach down to the cherry.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

72 degrees out this morning and the smoke is staying up high with the clouds. I have the house open for the first time in weeks, but it won't last long, headed to about 91 today. More cooling during the week, down into the 80's thank god. This has been a rough streak for temps and I'm glad it is over. Breakfast and football in a few.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently mine is a little loose LOL I use the RAW disposable stents so you have to get them tight around that. I usually put too much weed in so I can roll less, operator error


Get bigger stents. You're welcome 

Gonna get some music going and start digging dirt.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> 72 degrees out this morning and the smoke is staying up high with the clouds. I have the house open for the first time in weeks, but it won't last long, headed to about 91 today. More cooling during the week, down into the 80's thank god. This has been a rough streak for temps and I'm glad it is over. Breakfast and football in a few.


80° might need a sweater


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2022)

Did someone say digging? I had to move my compost pile to paint the house. Now it looks totally savage. Those are almost all tomato starts. I have to move the pile back and I'm tempted to pot.up some of these and bring them inside. It's an awesome day for digging


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 80° might need a sweater


We are not supposed to break 70 for a high today and we have rain for the next few days


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> 72 degrees out this morning and the smoke is staying up high with the clouds. I have the house open for the first time in weeks, but it won't last long, headed to about 91 today. More cooling during the week, down into the 80's thank god. This has been a rough streak for temps and I'm glad it is over. Breakfast and football in a few.


GO BUCS
and damnit Seminoles, don’t disappoint PLEASE


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> GO BUCS
> and damnit Seminoles, don’t disappoint PLEASE


I root for every team that goes against Tom Brady...lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I root for every team that goes against Tom Brady...lol


We used to. But come on and pull for my ‘Noles


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have to smoke in a private household not in public we don't even have a place in town to smoke yet


Yeah anywhere it's legal to smoke ciggs you can smoke weed here, except for driving car. 

I was rather surprised as to how many older people I saw with vaporizers...And I had mine too


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2022)

Overseeing a break job. New rotors and pads. Usually that means I wind up doing it, but I'm going to try not to for a change.

But first, where's the vape!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah anywhere it's legal to smoke ciggs you can smoke weed here, except for driving car.
> 
> I was rather surprised as to how many older people I saw with vaporizers...And I had mine too


That just Blows my mind you are in N.Y. state?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah anywhere it's legal to smoke ciggs you can smoke weed here, except for driving car.
> 
> I was rather surprised as to how many older people I saw with vaporizers...And I had mine too


Many times I’m the youngest at the dispensary.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

What's the buzz about in chess?




__





Elon Musk agrees: chess champion cheated, used anal beads for comms


Elon Musk shares a chess meme about top chess players Magnus Carlsen and Hans Niemann, and the idea that anal beads were used for the cheater.




www.tweaktown.com




I've heard they're fun but "chess" fun well that's at a different level


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 11, 2022)

Football Sunday, and Venison stew. Searing front leg shank in bacon, onion, red peppers, thin scliced garlic. Into the slow cooker with carrots, Beef Stew packet, small baby red and purple potatoes, maybe some butternut squash. Herbs from garden basil and golden thyme, little rosemary, oh, and a small amount of chopped purple top turnip.
Nom-Nom


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the buzz about in chess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About chests?! Hmmmm


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are not supposed to break 70 for a high today and we have rain for the next few days


68° today and mid to upper 70s all week.. its nice.. its been high 80s this last week..


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

So I added a bowl to that pineapple bong. Cute as can be until I saw shipping was almost as much as both items. BULLshit


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the buzz about in chess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how they charge...


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I wonder how they charge...


Universal Serial Butt...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the buzz about in chess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk how to play. I couldn’t think that long and forget what I was doing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

See I forgot to kill this Perry bong bowl.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk how to play. I couldn’t think that long and forget what I was doing.


I think if you started to get distracted.....you'd get buzzed


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think if you started to get distracted.....you'd get buzzed


If you get started to, umm, what are we talking about? Chests? My sil stole mine. Pine chest too, thief.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I think if you started to get distracted.....you'd get buzzed


Like quarters or dice?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 11, 2022)

I need a thunder shirt


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> If you get started to, umm, *what are we talking about?* Chests? My sil stole mine. Pine chest too, thief.


The dude was cheating with a remote vibrating butt plug


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The dude was cheating with a remote vibrating butt plug


Why? Lmao.. ive got to go read this artical now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

I get it now.. morse code.. lol.. to funny


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 11, 2022)

Time check


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Time check


Damn overcast.....I thought it was later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I was working at the Interagency Fire Center which sat on the edge of the airport. Not long after the towers fell we noticed all air traffic stopped. Air fields are erie when there isn't anything happening.


I was moose hunting in the Alaska mountain range around 40 miles from any road.
We had no clue what was happening - no bush planes buzzing around for days, at all.

It was bizarre and as you say, really eery.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 11, 2022)

Time to restock the supplies


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Time to restock the supplies
> 
> View attachment 5196354


You dont get much zzzz's, chill or work done.. looks like all play , chatty, some create and Sensu??(cant read this jar) 
I need jars like this...lol..


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> You dont get much zzzz's, chill or work done.. looks like all play , chatty, some create and Sensu??(cant read this jar)
> I need jars like this...lol..


Sensual?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> You dont get much zzzz's, chill or work done.. looks like all play , chatty, some create and Sensu??(cant read this jar)
> I need jars like this...lol..


"Sensual" I was playing with a Cricut machine. Coulda maybe used "Cupid". "Concupiscent" is too long.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was home sick from work. I knew people in it, people running from it, and people running to it. I climbed to the top of a mountain to see it burn with my best friend. We didn't know if we'd see his parents again because they where part of the first responders.


I almost forgot the other Sept 11.
I actually knew this was coming for weeks, waited to see it on TV.








1973 Chilean coup d'état - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Time to restock the supplies
> 
> View attachment 5196354


All work and no play.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2022)

I made edibles


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made edibles
> 
> View attachment 5196389


~ Checks mailbox ~

Huh, I was hoping I was one of the special ones.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I need a thunder shirt View attachment 5196258


Too loud. 
just, Ride the lightning! 

for @Aeroknow sake, metal up your ass

  

SH420


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Too loud.
> just, Ride the lightning!
> 
> for @Aeroknow sake, metal up your ass
> ...


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Too loud.
> just, Ride the lightning!
> 
> for @Aeroknow sake, metal up your ass
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


>


One of my all time favorites.
Playing as we speak.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hope everyone is having a chill Sunday. Getting ready to chill and binge watch '_Good Girls_' on Netflix with my wife. Dabs in order first. Hope everyone's flowers are happily preying to the LED gods.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That just Blows my mind you are in N.Y. state?


yes


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Idk how to play. I couldn’t think that long and forget what I was doing.


Maybe some vibrating anal beads would help  Did you read the article? They were using them to cheat somehow....supposedly!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That just Blows my mind you are in N.Y. state?












You Can Smoke Marijuana Outside In New York. But Should You?


Where can you smoke marijuana in New York, now that cannabis is legal? Almost anywhere you can smoke a cigarette, and with the same kind of decorum.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

Well my clock saids that I've got 14 minutes until Monday so that means that I have at least 8 more hours to go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well my clock saids that I've got 14 minutes until Monday so that means that I have at least 8 more hours to go


Alive he is alive yes and hopefully you are doing well?


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 11, 2022)

YX - Poopin (Y.X.Official) #Viral


To My Best Friend! She Hates MePlease Follow Y.X On All Social Media Platforms:Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/y.x.official/TikTok: https://www.tiktok.c...




m.youtube.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Too loud.
> just, Ride the lightning!
> 
> for @Aeroknow sake, metal up your ass
> ...


Actually "Metal Up Your Ass" is what they wanted to name their first big album and the producers said no. They decided to name it "Kill 'Em All" instead. (It was a diss on the producers). Not relevant, but I actually saw Lars and a couple chicks at Safeway in Truckee once,


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 12, 2022)

Happy Rainy Monday


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Morning 






Almost 80° later, rain tonight. 

Happy Monday


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 12, 2022)

Happy Monday. It's a good day to kick ass and get things done.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Happy Rainy Monday
> View attachment 5196546


I use one of these for my occasional cup. Makes a weird, somewhat pleasing thumping sound.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

This early morning darkness is nice. Birds singing at 4am is so last season.

Good morning


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

All Sun 79* later with low Dew Points, shit for fishing but so refreshing. Tomorrow starts a new warm week.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Checks mailbox ~
> 
> Huh, I was hoping I was one of the special ones.


The poo emojis are the special ones


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Good beep, fellow meeps. How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, fellow meeps. How you?


Little bit of an edible hangover lol. Raining here so no dog park for the princess. 

Tommy Lee joined only fans. Guess it's not going to be a meatess Monday.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Little bit of an edible hangover lol. Raining here so no dog park for the princess.
> 
> Tommy Lee joined only fans. Guess it's not going to be a meatess Monday.


Is an edible hangover where you had too many drinks, so you jam edibles? Or you had too many edibles, so now you need a drink? 

Who is Tommy Lee?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is an edible hangover where you had too many drinks, so you jam edibles? Or you had too many edibles, so now you need a drink?
> 
> Who is Tommy Lee?


Had too many edibles last night. Where you wake up with that cloudy headed feeling. 

Tommy Lee is the well endowed drummer for motley crew.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had too many edibles last night. Where you wake up with that cloudy headed feeling.
> 
> Tommy Lee is the well endowed drummer for motley crew.
> 
> View attachment 5196561


Never heard of him! But good for him, I think. His tats freaking rule.

Cloudy head feeling, I get that occasionally. Does a few minutes of high intensity cardio help you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

I can't believe you don't know who he is lol


----------



## pop22 (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't know how old that video is, but mine is adjustable. There is a pin underneath that pinches the other end of the belt. You slide the pin to take the pressure off the belt, then slide the belt a little to make the adjustment. Got mine exactly where I like it and it stays set. Can't roll very well by hand anymore, damned arthritis. But I like the King roller, it works well, and better than any other roller I've tried.




curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5196138
> The joint I rolled last night while whining here! I like the looks of the roller you posted. The ability to dial in the diameter permanently would be nice. Mine has a flip for slim or regular but it's easy to forget or overfill.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Never heard of him! But good for him, I think. His tats freaking rule.
> 
> Cloudy head feeling, I get that occasionally. Does a few minutes of high intensity cardio help you?


Usually after I'm up and moving it goes away quickly. I ate two chocolates... one would have been enough lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

First cassette I bought with my own money


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Usually after I'm up and moving it goes away quickly. I ate two chocolates... one would have been enough lol.


You didn't learn from the cookies lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't learn from the cookies lol


Glutton for punishment.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> First cassette I bought with my own money


Cassettes. HAH!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't believe you don't know who he is lol


I was an opera major who sings peter paul and mary around the house... I am a weird case for my generation. Loud scream at the sky music is only fun for me in movies or games when cool shit goes down.
But if it floats your boat, hell yeah!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

Not much for AC/DC, huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cassettes. HAH!


You beat me to it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Not much for AC/DC, huh?


Do they have only fans?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

They have loud screaming and one incredible Angus Young!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You beat me to it.


Yeah but when I started buying music they didn't even have 8 track tapes. You missed out lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> They have loud screaming and one incredible Angus Young!


I like this song. It has bagpipes!






I don't know a lot of the older bands, I may know the songs but not who sings them. A few years ago we got free tickets to see Queen with Adam Lambert. I reluctantly went... It was probably one of the best concerts I've been to. I kept thinking I didn't know this was a queen song.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2022)

I have my truck loaded and gonna hit the landfill today. I have been putting it off because my truck wasn't legal, and cops love to sit up there and write tickets. And with any luck I can do a bottle return after too!




DarkWeb said:


> First cassette I bought with my own money


You mean you didn't rip off Columbia House like most teenagers?  Maybe that was before your time....I remember they kept sending me bills, and I wrote back, "sorry I am 14 and have no money". Never heard from them again.

https://tedium.co/2015/06/11/columbia-house-history/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yeah but when I started buying music they didn't even have 8 track tapes. You missed out lol


lol my first car had a tape player. I used one of these with my ipod


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Time to restock the supplies
> 
> View attachment 5196354


I like the Volcano peeking out from behind.


Laughing Grass said:


> Usually after I'm up and moving it goes away quickly. I ate two chocolates... one would have been enough lol.


I've started to look at that, blunted mentation, as a feature instead of a bug.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

I put a. 8 track tape player in my first car.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I put a. 8 track tape player in my first car.


What was the car?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I put a. 8 track tape player in my first car.


I put mine right next to the CB in my 69 Cutlass.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What was the car?


64 Ford Falcon, no options, 200 Cubic Inch six, 3 on the tree, no power anything. 5 years old, $500.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What was the car?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have my truck loaded and gonna hit the landfill today. I have been putting it off because my truck wasn't legal, and cops love to sit up there and write tickets. And with any luck I can do a bottle return after too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I did that too lol 

I miss music stores.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I put mine right next to the CB in my 69 Cutlass.


Who would you talk to on your CB?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

“The Bull and the Beaver”, no doubt!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who would you talk to on your CB?


Everybody who was anybody had them then & with luck you actually got to talk to someone you knew once in a while.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night  one of my favorite musical devices happened to look like a TNT detonator like the old time plunged detonators oh yeah and that happened to play eight tracks lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> “The Bull and the Beaver”, no doubt!


Hey, you sound like a keeper
I know I've got a nifty sleeper
With sexy lights and mirrors on the wall

LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey, you sound like a keeper
> I know I've got a nifty sleeper
> With sexy lights and mirrors on the wall
> 
> LOL


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Everybody who was anybody had them then & with luck you actually got to talk to someone you knew once in a while.


Breaker 1 9.


 Hell yes!
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Chopped down my indica. My house smells like rotten oranges. Might quick dry a little bit...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

sounds so good


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Breaker 1 9.


KCS-9157, the Sharkbait ~ Out.

(Why in the world did my brain decide that I needed to retain that for 48 years?)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> KCS-9157, the Sharkbait ~ Out.
> 
> (Why in the world did my brain decide that I needed to retain that for 48 years?)


Could people tell where it was coming from? I'd have some fun with it if it was anonymous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could people tell where it was coming from? I'd have some fun with it if it was anonymous.


There was RDF (radio directional finders) back then but that would only give you a general idea of which direction the signal was coming from, and when you were transmitting from a car it obviously moved.
If you didn't tell, no one knew - thus the handle "Sharkbait" (I used to scuba/skin dive ALOT).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Phone call has been made and they will be taking care of it waiting on e-mail for shipping label


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents, hope you fine people had a good a productive weekend....i know i did.....

woke up this morning to a cool 69F this morning humidity 59% feels so good, high today (and after work) 95F.....sitting out on the porch has been good 

welp time to get a fresh cup of joe, and to attack these taco's..........


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Done with the dentist


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did someone say digging? I had to move my compost pile to paint the house. Now it looks totally savage. Those are almost all tomato starts. I have to move the pile back and I'm tempted to pot.up some of these and bring them inside. It's an awesome day for digging View attachment 5196189


We had volunteer tomatoes this year but none of them did anything other than get some sort of fungus..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Done with the dentist


For good?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

Rained here last night. Fingers crossed it improves the air quality and slows down our fires..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There was RDF (radio directional finders) back then but that would only give you a general idea of which direction the signal was coming from, and when you were transmitting from a car it obviously moved.
> If you didn't tell, no one knew - thus the handle "Sharkbait" (I used to scuba/skin dive ALOT).


Can you be silenced? 

I'd drive around singing baby shark! , do do, do do do do


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you be silenced?


He who has the most wattage wins. Base stations had more power than mobile ones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5196633


Takes a shower beer to another level!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

Too much gummie and not enough molds. Adult fruit rollups lol.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

Happy Ancient Aliens Monday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> For good?
> 
> View attachment 5196632


LOL my wife makes me go


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

Still haven’t gotten a haircut and Wino said I could buy some shears.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Still haven’t gotten a haircut and Wino said I could buy some shears.


welcome to the club, was gonna cut mine, but stuff still keeps getting in the way......have clippers will travel....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Too much gummie and not enough molds. Adult fruit rollups lol.View attachment 5196634


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I gotta at least walk the dog before I get disabled


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I gotta at least walk the dog before I get disabled


Take 30 mins to an hour to really kick in!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Still haven’t gotten a haircut and Wino said I could buy some shears.


That sounds more dangerous than the .22


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

I get my car back on Friday. 

Honda called, part should be in Thursday and can I bring the car in Friday morning. Ummm, you have my car, did you lose it?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That sounds more dangerous than the .22


I’ve narrowed it down to a.38 or 380. Colt .38 preferably. Shot it last week at the range.


I think she wants to do the shearing!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get my car back on Friday.
> 
> Honda called, part should be in Thursday and can I bring the car in Friday morning. Ummm, you have my car, did you lose it?


Idiots


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Too much gummie and not enough molds. Adult fruit rollups lol.View attachment 5196634


I finally got fed up filling those tiny moulds & did the same - just cut it into roughly the size I wanted.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I'm mildly surprised that you know who Weird Al is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm mildly surprised that you know who Weird Al is.


Lol I'm 32. 

I can wait to see Harry Potter do Weird Al


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was an opera major who sings peter paul and mary around the house... I am a weird case for my generation. Loud scream at the sky music is only fun for me in movies or games when cool shit goes down.
> But if it floats your boat, hell yeah!


No shit! That's awesome! I'm a classical musician too, cello specifically. Also a composer and electronic musician as well. Although I gotta say, all the vocalists in school thought I was a bit too out there for them...

But I rolled up to school blasting this until the voice coils in my speakers melted.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm mildly surprised that you know who Weird Al is.


Uh I'm not. If there ever was a musical act that transcended multiple generations it would be Weird Al. My 75 year old mother has enjoyed his stuff since I brought it home in 1989. My 12 year old daughter is pestering me to get Hulu so we can watch the Weird Al Movie. She discovered him in 1st grade of all places when one of her friends brought the song 'Word Crimes' on an iPod. We ended up taking her to his concert in 2018 I believe, maybe 19, it's been a long 5 years. She has ALL of his albums downloaded on Apple music, I've only got 4 on disc. Little shit doesn't have to deal with $20 per disc prices like I did. 

He's not called the hardest working man in music for nothing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5196682


For you


Right after that I got smacked in the head by a bee at 50mph


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> No shit! That's awesome! I'm a classical musician too, cello specifically. Also a composer and electronic musician as well. Although I gotta say, all the vocalists in school *thought I was a bit too out there for them...*
> 
> But I rolled up to school blasting this until the voice coils in my speakers melted.


In the sixth grade the music/choir teacher asked me NOT to sing during the school play.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve narrowed it down to a.38 or 380. Colt .38 preferably. Shot it last week at the range.


Good choice, nice urban carry caliber.
Doesn't have a slide to get tangled in your coat if you shoot out of your pocket.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5196633


I'm gonna need one of these to go with my Shower Margarita Machine.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna need one of these to go with my Shower Margarita Machine.
> 
> View attachment 5196722


How's SpongeBob doing at his new job? Holding in there?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve narrowed it down to a.38 or 380. Colt .38 preferably. Shot it last week at the range.
> 
> 
> I think she wants to do the shearing!


Weird way to cut your hair... Floridas gonna florida I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> How's SpongeBob doing at his new job? Holding in there?


And she wonders why she can't get the nice shoes


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> For you
> View attachment 5196711
> 
> Right after that I got smacked in the head by a bee at 50mph


Try stopping a motorcycle from 70 when one of the big blue dragonflies hits you between the eyes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm hungry......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> For you
> View attachment 5196711
> 
> Right after that I got smacked in the head by a bee at 50mph


nice....very good looking bus ya got there...21 window at that.....someone has a nice prize there....thanks

i ran away from a swarm of paper wasps this weekend.....didn't even see them till i cut off the branch and i thought i inspected them all......50yr old man running like the wind.....even the wife was surprised i could high step that fast....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Try stopping a motorcycle from 70 when one of the big blue dragonflies hits you between the eyes.


Yeah, it wasn't a direct hit. It must have been flying across the road and came in the window lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> How's SpongeBob doing at his new job? Holding in there?


hanging out in the den. I didn’t have the heart to get him dirty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> For you
> View attachment 5196711
> 
> Right after that *I got smacked in the head by a bee at 50mph*


I call BS cause Google says:


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I call BS cause Google says:
> View attachment 5196728


I was doing 50 lol there was a cop so I know I was doing exactly 50mph


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....very good looking bus ya got there...21 window at that.....someone has a nice prize there....thanks
> 
> i ran away from a swarm of paper wasps this weekend.....didn't even see them till i cut off the branch and i thought i inspected them all......50yr old man running like the wind.....even the wife was surprised i could high step that fast....


Gotta love it when the adrenaline kicks in and you narrowly escape death only to find your wife giggling and saying, "I didn't know you could _*<appropriate*_ _*verb>*_ so fast." 

Not saying I've been there 9 or 10 times in my marriage, but I've been there 9 or 20 times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And she wonders why she can't get the nice shoes


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weird way to cut your hair... Floridas gonna florida I guess.
> 
> View attachment 5196724


That's a 9mm Russian Marekov, not a Luger 9mm.
Ammo costs more than haircuts for that thing.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was doing 50 lol there was a cop so I know I was doing exactly 50mph


So according to my basic physics class from 30 years ago if you were going 50 mph ---> and the bee was going 20mph -->, then you hit it at 30 mph. However, if you were going 50 mph ---> and it was going 20mph <---- then you hit each other at 70mph.

/done pedanting


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So according to my basic physics class from 30 years ago if you were going 50 mph ---> and the bee was going 20mph -->, then you hit it at 30 mph. However, if you were going 50 mph ---> and it was going 20mph <---- then you hit each other at 70mph.
> 
> /done pedanting


Uh yeah, but what if it was traveling at a 30° angle towards me? It kinda felt a little harder than 30mph......


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So according to my basic physics class from 30 years ago if you were going 50 mph ---> and the bee was going 20mph -->, then you hit it at 30 mph. However, if you were going 50 mph ---> and it was going 20mph <---- then you hit each other at 70mph.
> 
> /done pedanting


What if the beee had a 7mph tail wind? Do we factor the drag coefficient into the total speed or just the tail speed?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> What if the beee had a 7mph tail wind? Do we factor the drag coefficient into the total speed or just the tail speed?


Dude, *BASIC *physics, all experiments are assumed in a vacuum and in the absence of gravity. You don't get into drag coefficients until Phys300.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> What if the beee had a 7mph tail wind? Do we factor the drag coefficient into the total speed or just the tail speed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Phone call has been made and they will be taking care of it waiting on e-mail for shipping label


Do you have to wait for them to receive it before a new one is shipped?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm full...my head is hot and lips are spicy.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

Dilemma: Flowers are at least 4 weeks from chop. Use my 'veg room' side of the closet 1 week for drying. Veg plants are currently 9 weeks old and coming up on 15" after topping, bending, and training. They are now a mess and have at least 5 weeks before I have anywhere to flip them. Which at that point I typically do an up-plant from 3 - 5 gallon pots and give a week for transplant stress before flipping. So that takes them to at least another 7 weeks of veg. Which would make for a 16 week total veg time.

Option A) keep cutting and training and hope I leave myself enough plant material for clones when it comes time to transplant them as usual.

Option B) take cuttings now, have less mature plants in 7 weeks and take a time penalty on next harvest growing out the new clones.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Dilemma: Flowers are at least 4 weeks from chop. Use my 'veg room' side of the closet 1 week for drying. Veg plants are currently 9 weeks old and coming up on 15" after topping, bending, and training. They are now a mess and have at least 5 weeks before I have anywhere to flip them. Which at that point I typically do an up-plant from 3 - 5 gallon pots and give a week for transplant stress before flipping. So that takes them to at least another 7 weeks of veg. Which would make for a 16 week total veg time.
> 
> Option A) keep cutting and training and hope I leave myself enough plant material for clones when it comes time to transplant them as usual.
> 
> Option B) take cuttings now, have less mature plants in 7 weeks and take a time penalty on next harvest growing out the new clones.


How long do you normally veg? If clones're healthy and rooted in 7 to 10 days, you should get 6 solid weeks of veg. I'd choose B. Less overall effort spent both now, and during flower when they would be huge and harder to manage.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> _*How long do you normally veg? *_ If clones're healthy and rooted in 7 to 10 days, you should get 6 solid weeks of veg. I'd choose B. Less overall effort spent both now, and during flower when they would be huge and harder to manage.



Usually 6 - 10 weeks from going into soil, depending on strain. I do mainline training, which easily adds 2-3 weeks to my veg time. I tend to agree with you, especially given the amount of nutrients they'll drink in the next 7 weeks. My wife thinks I should chop and bend and have massive plants ready to flip on day one and just deal with monsters. I could definitely trim down and get a massive root ball for fat buds next go around. 

The tallest branches are peaking at about 17" right now. Flowers at least 4-5 weeks out but looking really nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Dilemma: Flowers are at least 4 weeks from chop. Use my 'veg room' side of the closet 1 week for drying. Veg plants are currently 9 weeks old and coming up on 15" after topping, bending, and training. They are now a mess and have at least 5 weeks before I have anywhere to flip them. Which at that point I typically do an up-plant from 3 - 5 gallon pots and give a week for transplant stress before flipping. So that takes them to at least another 7 weeks of veg. Which would make for a 16 week total veg time.
> 
> Option A) keep cutting and training and hope I leave myself enough plant material for clones when it comes time to transplant them as usual.
> 
> Option B) take cuttings now, have less mature plants in 7 weeks and take a time penalty on next harvest growing out the new clones.


Could you get a u haul armoire box and use it for a makeshift drying room?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could you get a u haul armoire box and use it for a makeshift drying room?


It's something to think about, odor becomes a big issue anywhere except in the grow closet because it has the exhaust fan connected to the carbon filter. Since I'm in the middle of a remodel I do have 2 rooms 'down' right now kind of being used as storage spaces, at least during the remodel while I learn this strain it might be doable. Have to see if the wife would agree to it, it would take a week of the time constraints.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's a 9mm Russian Marekov, not a Luger 9mm.
> Ammo costs more than haircuts for that thing.


It grows hair?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's a 9mm Russian Marekov, not a Luger 9mm.
> Ammo costs more than haircuts for that thing.





raratt said:


> It grows hair?


Russians can grow hair anywhere, I'm told.
_"Ammo costs more for that thing than haircuts."_ would make sense, lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Russians can grow hair anywhere, I'm told.


Vodka is like CalMag for hair...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have to wait for them to receive it before a new one is shipped?


Apparently I have to ship this one back and they're going to fix this one and ship it back to me so I'm waiting on the email for the shipping label


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Russians can grow hair anywhere, I'm told.



Am of Slavic genetics, can confirm.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

My great grandparents were from Ukraine, I guess I took after the Norse side...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> My great grandparents were from Ukraine, I guess I took after the Norse side...


Wouldn't that make you a Cossack I know that I didn't spell it right sorry about that


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> We had volunteer tomatoes this year but none of them did anything other than get some sort of fungus..


My tomatoes got some weird fungus too this year. Normally I have buckets of them....This year was only a few handfuls that were edible. Cukes didn't do well either.

I stopped at a farm stand and bought a couple beauties' yesterday, but paid $3.99 a pound for them. Insane price for a farm stand!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

And if I happened did spell it right it was by mistake lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Apparently I have to ship this one back and they're going to fix this one and ship it back to me so I'm waiting on the email for the shipping label


 I was hoping they would just send you a new one and yours would end up on their refurbished paged. 






Refurbished Lamps


CERTIFIED REFURBISHED LAMPS LIMITED QUANTITIES AVAILABLE May have scratches/dents and may have been previously used.Refurbished/Scratch & Dent Lamps come with a 1 year warranty.Refurbished Lamps are tested and fully functional with HLG original components. Save up to 50% on select lamps. Payment...




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My tomatoes got some weird fungus too this year. Normally I have buckets of them....This year was only a few handfuls that were edible. Cukes didn't do well either.
> 
> I stopped at a farm stand and bought a couple beauties' yesterday, but paid $3.99 a pound for them. Insane price for a farm stand!!!


Got pics? 

You should come to beautiful tourist trap vt $3.99 sounds good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was hoping they would just send you a new one and yours would end up on their refurbished paged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did say if it was what commonly goes wrong with the lights that they would fix it and then send it back but if it's something else that means I get a new one right it's all good as long as I get one that works still is one of the best gifts ever well for me at least


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They did say if it was what commonly goes wrong with the lights that they would fix it and then send it back but if it's something else that means I get a new one right it's all good as long as I get one that works still is one of the best gifts ever well for me at least


Fingers crossed that it's a quick turnaround. I'm glad they're covering shipping. 

Little bummed tho, did you have anything in the new tent yet?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> My great grandparents were from Ukraine, I guess I took after the Norse side...


My cousin's father-in-law was an SS foreign legion officer from Ukraine.
He stole a dead soldier's identity and came to the US after the war, huge war criminal.
No one knew till he died a few years ago, when his safe deposit box was opened.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fingers crossed that it's a quick turnaround. I'm glad they're covering shipping.
> 
> Little bummed tho, did you have anything in the new tent yet?


Noper was going to put my Charlie Brown Christmas tree to dial it in and then I have 3 other ladies in waiting lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Noper was going to put my Charlie Brown Christmas tree to dial it in and then I have 3 other ladies in waiting lol


Good can you keep us updated. We're all dying to see you make good use of this. As I'm sure you are too.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Uh yeah, but what if it was traveling at a 30° angle towards me? It kinda felt a little harder than 30mph......











Vector Addition -- from Wolfram MathWorld


Vector addition is the operation of adding two or more vectors together into a vector sum. The so-called parallelogram law gives the rule for vector addition of two or more vectors. For two vectors A and B, the vector sum A+B is obtained by placing them head to tail and drawing the vector from...



mathworld.wolfram.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

Partner ordered a Harman Kardon bluetooth speaker for work and it arrived today. I'm pissing the neighbors off I'm sure, so loud it makes the windows shake.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good can you keep us updated. We're all dying to see you make good use of this. As I'm sure you are too.


You know I am very stoked about it and yes I will most definitely keep updating you all


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner order a Harman Kardon bluetooth speaker for work and it arrived today. I'm pissing the neighbors off I'm sure, *so loud it makes the windows shake.*


Sounds like it has some bass. Move it away from the wall a bit or try another spot.
You'll find a sweet spot for it. Fuck the neighbors, they listen to weird shit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Sounds like it has some bass. Move it away from the wall a bit or try another spot.
> You'll find a sweet spot for it. Fuck the neighbors, they listen to weird shit.


Not being racist, but they listen to music like this!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Partner ordered a Harman Kardon bluetooth speaker for work and it arrived today. I'm pissing the neighbors off I'm sure, so loud it makes the windows shake.


Play this


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not being racist, but they listen to music like this!


Top 40 pop-country music, just a different language?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Now I want to know what speakers lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Top 40 pop-country music, just a different language?


Persian.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Now I want to know what speakers lol


I want to keep it!





__





Harman Kardon Onyx Studio 4 | Portable Bluetooth Speaker


Providing the perfect balance of great sound and iconic design, the Onyx Studio 4 with its upgraded battery life and premium materials is the epitome of full-featured, room-filling audio.




www.harmankardon.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Play this


But then I'd have to hear it too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> But then I'd have to hear it too.


LOL thats just Metallica........that's like pop metal 


This was our wedding song


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL thats just Metallica........that's like pop metal
> 
> 
> This was our wedding song


I'd probably go with Marry You by Bruno Mars... only cause Broken by Lovelytheband is too fast for a first song.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This was our wedding song


 Not this?


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car has Harman Kardon speakers. 

They are the best I have had in any car.

They produce outstanding equipment.
I listen in awe.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm in a feud with my neighbor so I play 


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi79eb9i5D6AhVUE1kFHV2RAP4Q3yx6BAgXEAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DWc5IbN4xw70&usg=AOvVaw2kXN6BCpn1bQuW1XaV1FvA


When they bother me.

P.S. DONT PLAY this around children loved ones, parents, dogs and....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Try stopping a motorcycle from 70 when one of the big blue dragonflies hits you between the eyes.


Full face helmet helps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Not this?


Most awkward song I've seen played at a wedding... Cats in the cradle! The bride's estranged father was there and she chose that song to play as she and her new father in law did the father of the bride dance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> My car has Harman Kardon speakers.
> 
> They are the best I have had in any car.
> 
> ...


She already expensed them


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My tomatoes got some weird fungus too this year. Normally I have buckets of them....This year was only a few handfuls that were edible. Cukes didn't do well either.
> 
> I stopped at a farm stand and bought a couple beauties' yesterday, but paid $3.99 a pound for them. Insane price for a farm stand!!!


Same cucumbers were far and few, squash, pumpkins and watermelon did slightly better. First year growing melons surprised they did as well as they have.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

Cukes and tomatoes did terrible in the heat and drought, peppers seemed to love it.
Almost no moquitos or ticks this year also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She already expensed them


Perfect just say it never came.......damn porch pirates


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fingers crossed that it's a quick turnaround. I'm glad they're covering shipping.
> 
> Little bummed tho, did you have anything in the new tent yet?


Yeah that seems kind of shitty on a brand new light. What if he had a roomful of buds? If it was 6 months old, maybe that would be ok, but it's not a week old! 

And apparently they have this happen a little too often from the sounds of things. 

Someone needs to do some redesigning, or upgrade their quality control.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that seems kind of shitty on a brand new light. What if he had a roomful of buds? If it was 6 months old, maybe that would be ok, but it's not a week old!
> 
> And apparently they have this happen a little too often from the sounds of things.
> 
> Someone needs to do some redesigning, or upgrade their quality control.


I can only go by my experience. My HLG 300 has been running for four years almost constantly and it's still kicking.

We were just past the 30 day mark, otherwise we could have just returned it to Amazon and bought a new one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

I can go by my experience with an HLG 100 system.....works like a champ.....infact dusted it off this weekend, and re-did the bulb config.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

For the Neighborson one side and the other


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

And if I'm feeling a little bit devious I play this for the family


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

90 minute nap. All gummed up


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> My car has Harman Kardon speakers.
> 
> They are the best I have had in any car.
> 
> ...


Same here my sound system is a 600 W Harmon Kardon. It's nice


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that seems kind of shitty on a brand new light. What if he had a roomful of buds? If it was 6 months old, maybe that would be ok, but it's not a week old!
> 
> And apparently they have this happen a little too often from the sounds of things.
> 
> Someone needs to do some redesigning, or upgrade their quality control.


Exactly, maybe @pop22 can help out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly, maybe @pop22 can help out.


He has already


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

I will say that their customer service dealt with my wife fine so we'll see and yes her name is Karen but as the saying goes she did not haft to go her name sake witch is always a good thing lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

for those who wanna annoy you neighbor, and or get a WTF look for while playing this in the work room..here ya go...and i must that was a excellent concert


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> for those who wanna annoy you neighbor, and or get a WTF look for while playing this in the work room..here ya go...and i must that was a excellent concert


Do it in German, definitely devil music. They won't ever look at you again.


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Most awkward song I've seen played at a wedding... Cats in the cradle! The bride's estranged father was there and she chose that song to play as she and her new father in law did the father of the bride dance.


At the wedding this weekend the groom requested this for their First Husband and Wife dance.

*Dave Matthews Here on out*


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

You ever accidentally take edibles, then forget you took edibles so you smoke a joint, and decide to take an edible afterward?


Then space?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Do it in German, definitely devil music. They won't ever look at you again.


This kinda slaps...


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Do it in German, definitely devil music. They won't ever look at you again.


Put some menacing Mongolian on.

Turn on the closed caption feature.






Thanks to @GreatwhiteNorth for introducing us to this band.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> Put some menacing Mongolian on.
> 
> Turn on the closed caption feature.
> 
> ...


Crazy lady scares me...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blast this, it'll get their attention.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah that seems kind of shitty on a brand new light. What if he had a roomful of buds? If it was 6 months old, maybe that would be ok, but it's not a week old!
> 
> And apparently they have this happen a little too often from the sounds of things.
> 
> Someone needs to do some redesigning, or upgrade their quality control.


Well if it was me I would hang another light over them till I had the issue resolved. But not everyone is a newbie grower with a light fetish..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Well if it was me I would hang another light over them till I had the issue resolved. But not everyone is a newbie grower with a light fetish..


I have four with two incoming. When do the support meetings start


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have four with two incoming. When do the support meetings start


I'm pretty much this way with most everything I start doing if I'm really into it.. I recently went threw and organized just the accessories I have accumulated


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Do it in German, definitely devil music. They won't ever look at you again.


Love rammstein, definitely get ya going....play that they won't even go through the door..lol..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You ever accidentally take edibles, then forget you took edibles so you smoke a joint, and decide to take an edible afterward?
> 
> 
> Then space?


So how are the clouds right about now?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You ever accidentally take edibles, then forget you took edibles so you smoke a joint, and decide to take an edible afterward?
> 
> 
> Then space?


Coming to terms after you have swallowed the capsule is such a troll. I realized right before my brain launched towards Jupiter. Guys...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> So how are the clouds right about now?


Dude. I am on mars in the 6th dimension. I love you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> Put some menacing Mongolian on.
> 
> Turn on the closed caption feature.
> 
> ...


Love them too...js


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have four with two incoming. When do the support meetings start


I can see it in my own mind.

At an anomous Lumen meeting you're gonna show up all


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Coming to terms after you have swallowed the capsule is such a troll. I realized right before my brain launched towards Jupiter. Guys...


Namaste, enjoy the ride


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dude. I am on mars in the 6th dimension. I love you.


Love ya too...enjoy again...be safe


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Namaste, enjoy the ride


Love and safe travels my Texas soul friend


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dude. I am on mars in the 6th dimension. I love you.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Except you. -.-


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Except you. -.-


Joke dude. Cmon. RIP it off like a band aid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Wait wut?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

@Rsawr


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Rsawr


I love it. Brings me back to my early 20s. Thanks. So dope


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Rsawr


Okay 3rd time through, very good. It's in my head now...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

DAMNIT 
No tattoo per my dr who called me to personally say NO.
Bummer


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Okay 3rd time through, very good. It's in my head now...


Good right?





You know...just saying


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DAMNIT
> No tattoo per my dr who called me to personally say NO.
> Bummer


So you need your docs permission to get a tat? That sucks. I hope you figure out everything so your manatee can manabee...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So you need your docs permission to get a tat? That sucks. I hope you figure out everything so your manatee can manabee...


I’ve got several auto immune diseases so I can get sick and it can cause flares, also hepatitis booooo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Rsawr


Nice one.....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

Evening moodz, feel like causin' trouble.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 12, 2022)

Just finished watching Foreign Correspondent. Slam bang actioner from 1940. One of Hitchcocks best


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 12, 2022)

Netflix hyperdrive. So many fast good car vrooms..
Love it...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Netflix hyperdrive. So many fast good car vrooms..
> Love it...


Just watched the trailer...

Soooo... Ninja Warrior for cars. Got it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve got several auto immune diseases so I can get sick and it can cause flares, also hepatitis booooo.


Get a Henna, and then you can change it up and put them in different places. Do a fresh one every month and keep em popping. 

And no Hep c


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Netflix hyperdrive. So many fast good car vrooms..
> Love it...


Me too. I'm juggling several Netflix series....All pretty good!! My newest are "Atypical", and "Never Have I Ever".


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Actually "Metal Up Your Ass" is what they wanted to name their first big album and the producers said no. They decided to name it "Kill 'Em All" instead. (It was a diss on the producers). Not relevant, but I actually saw Lars and a couple chicks at Safeway in Truckee once,
> 
> View attachment 5196511


I had this on a black sweatshirt back in 89..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who would you talk to on your CB?


Pepsi man,! ol'salty dog!, hillbilly bear! Come on back..
Cobra cb radio..
My handle was Dale...lol..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I had this on a black sweatshirt back in 89..


I still have the original Kill Em All CD with Blitzkrieg and Am I Evil on it. That's another story. Those songs are missing anymore. And the original $9.98 Garage Days EP. I had the $5.98 cassette first, but lost it.

Speaking of Kill Em All. I was working at Pizza Hut way back in the day. The Jukebox dude asked for requests so I said to put in Kill Em All. He brought it next time, but it didn't last long, 

For some reason the Am I Evil song upset the families,


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I still have the original Kill Em All CD with Blitzkrieg and Am I Evil on it. That's another story. Those songs are missing anymore. And the original $9.98 Garage Days EP. I had the $5.98 cassette first, but lost it.
> 
> Speaking of Kill Em All. I was working at Pizza Hut way back in the day. The Jukebox dude asked for requests so I said to put in Kill Em All. He brought it next time, but it didn't last long,
> 
> For some reason the Am I Evil song upset the families,


I had ride the lightning and justice for all on cassette.. wore them just about out.. then i got kill them all and metalica metalica one cd in 92-93.. my preference is the first metalica albums with dave and cliff.. first they shit can dave then cliff died(r.i.p) in the bus crash.. sad days


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I had ride the lightning and justice for all on cassette.. wore them just about out.. then i got kill them all and metalica metalica one cd in 92-93.. my preference is the first metalica albums with dave and cliff.. first they shit can dave then cliff died(r.i.p) in the bus crash.. sad days


They sold out big time with the One album. Had tickets to the concert but sold them. I was dissapointed.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> They sold out big time with the One album. Had tickets to the concert but sold them. I was dissapointed.


Hell yeah they did.. at first i was like what the fuck is this shit? What happened to the speed? The thrash? Then i found out they had some hair band choad producing and playing bass on it..
After realizing they were without a bassis for most of it and had dip shit playing (not jason) a couple songs wore one me.. like one and from wolf to man.. the rest kind of sucked in the album.. now that im old,, they all have wore on me alittle


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Hell yeah they did.. at first i was like what the fuck is this shit? What happened to the speed? The thrash? Then i found out they had some hair band choad producing and playing bass on it..
> After realizing they were without a bassis for most of it and had dip shit playing (not jason) a couple songs wore one me.. like one and from wolf to man.. the rest kind of sucked in the album.. now that im old,, they all have wore on me alittle


James took singing lessons, they all cut off their hair, and went mainstream. Now you hear Parts of Kill Em All on sporting events, lol.

I better stop hijacking this shit, lol. I'm high.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> James took singing lessons, they all cut off their hair, and went mainstream. Now you hear Parts of Kill Em All on sporting events, lol.
> 
> I better stop hijacking this shit, lol. I'm high.


Its a.m. and im baked.. wheres the hi-jack?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Its a.m. and im baked.. wheres the hi-jack?


I guess you're right. I'm awake and I'm baked,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 12, 2022)

Yuppers likely story lol why you guys are listening on Metallica back in the '90s I was listening to Slayer Celtic Frost and Merciful Fate


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers likely story lol why you guys are listening on Metallica back in the '90s I was listening to Slayer Celtic Frost and Merciful Fate


It was the 80's. And Metallica actually released Kill 'Em All before any Slayer album.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 13, 2022)

Good morning. Taco Day will be the 4th cloudy/rainy day in a row! Torture and madness! Depression starting. Must wake n' bake immediately.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2022)

10 hrs of uninterrupted sleep last night, I missed a nap this weekend.
There was red fog this morning at dawn, that was bizzare with the sun shining thru.
That was so weird to wake up to sunlight and a pot of coffee already made.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2022)

LA has been particularly feisty overnight. Apparently they shot a visiting rapper at Roscoe's on Manchester killing him. Oh and don't call South LA Inglewood, we've shot people for less.

Good morning


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

Great sleep myself. Now to be a productive human


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5197076


I haven't really kept up. Which one is Pumpkin Spice?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LA has been particularly feisty overnight. Apparently they shot a visiting rapper at Roscoe's on Manchester killing him. Oh and don't call South LA Inglewood, we've shot people for less.
> 
> Good morning


I just read that story, must not of got a licence to perform from the west coast locals.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Great sleep myself. Now to be a productive human
> 
> View attachment 5197077


Looks good, just finished mine and should be out, unfortunately here I sit shitposting, good morning


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I haven't really kept up. Which one is Pumpkin Spice?
> View attachment 5197078


Sarah Fergusun is pumpkin spice, that car turned back into a pumpkin when she left the palace.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Morning 


This sucks, I'm sick


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5197079
> 
> This sucks, I'm sick


With the drastic weather swing we had I can foresee me getting sick soon too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> With the drastic weather swing we had I can foresee me getting sick soon too.


Last week was the first full week of school. I blame the kids.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Last week was the first full week of school. I blame the kids.


Gotta point fingers somewhere


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Gotta point fingers somewhere


It's a 24h thing. Daughter started Friday night to Saturday afternoon. Wife was Sunday. I started last night. Hope my son doesn't get it but that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2022)

Slept like a rock!
:] Good beep, meeps!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 13, 2022)

I can put away my air conditioners today and enjoy chilly crossbreezes at night. I slept like a pool of jello

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

Good morning, this is officially my favourite song now


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, this is officially my favourite song now


I'm tearing up for the guy LMAO


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, this is officially my favourite song now


That's gotta be over 10 years old, lol haven't heard it in a while.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Get a Henna, and then you can change it up and put them in different places. Do a fresh one every month and keep em popping.
> 
> And no Hep c


Thanks but noooo


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers likely story lol why you guys are listening on Metallica back in the '90s I was listening to Slayer Celtic Frost and Merciful Fate


I never listened to that thrash in the’90s. I’m alternative and punk all the way.
Good morning.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2022)

How about some Meltdown this morning for my WnB friends .


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

It's a glorious 64 degrees this morning with no smoke. Windows are all open and the delta breeze is blowing up to 10 mph with a few clouds around. Only supposed to make it to 83 today, I can handle that.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> How about some Meltdown this morning for my WnB friends . View attachment 5197141
> 
> View attachment 5197140
> 
> ...


FYI https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-daily-nugg.958512/


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents....hope everything is good, and everyone is well......me and my tomato salads..... 

woke up this morning to middlely humid 68F little bit of dew on the ground......high today 92F and a little steamy....got rain chances coming back this weekend...fingers crossed....hopefully not cause i still gotta clean up my tree mess that i did last weekend...

welp lets get a fresh cup of joe, titty up these taco's with some sauce and see who's willing to gives me millions of dollars for my info (yeah right)......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> How about some Meltdown this morning for my WnB friends . View attachment 5197141
> 
> View attachment 5197140
> 
> ...


They look great dude.
How’s your family?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

no body wants my info....but i did get a load of shit from Cosco though..(i'm not even a member)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> How about some Meltdown this morning for my WnB friends . View attachment 5197141
> 
> View attachment 5197140
> 
> ...


Beautiful my friend.
+ Rep (Lol)


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2022)

I only post here and pull the photos down .

looking like we’re going back up into the upper 70’s and even the low 80’s for the next 10 days with no rain if the forecast is right .

Metallica rules especially from the black album back. Watched a really good documentary on the band and was took back how they treated Jason for years . I’m surprised he stayed as long as he did .




Paul Drake said:


> They look great dude.
> How’s your family?


‘Thanks ! Family doing well . My back and shoulder still hurts like a MF though . Seen baby Finn Sunday and she can’t sit still . I think her baby brain was able to heal itself after the stroke . Had some positive words from the lawyers yesterday. Hopefully we can get this law changed. Things should have changed after the last ruling but insurance companies still playing stall tactics.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I only post here and pull the photos down .
> 
> looking like we’re going back up into the upper 70’s and even the low 80’s for the next 10 days with no rain if the forecast is right .
> 
> ...


I like the pictures.


----------



## Lycka (Sep 13, 2022)

Summer lashing out in one final fit this week it seems but that's ok. 

Jeezus I'm so done with all this medical and insurance BS. We're not even paying out of pocket anymore but the inefficiency is still so infuriating.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It was the 80's. And Metallica actually released Kill 'Em All before any Slayer album.


Yes but someone said the 90's and I said I was listening to them in the 90's


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

@manfredo





__





Toronto Zoo | TerraLumina






www.torontozoo.com










We're going!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

Best pin joint roller especially when your fingers will not roll a joint smaller than a cigarette


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Best pin joint roller especially when your fingers will not roll a joint smaller than a cigaretteView attachment 5197168View attachment 5197169


weird, how does it work? I use one of these.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> weird, how does it work? I use one of these.
> 
> View attachment 5197171


Pretty much the same way as that one except you lift the lid it does all the rolling for you lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pretty much the same way as that one except you lift the lid it does all the rolling for you lol


That sounds like the best tool for increased laziness... I love it


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2022)

Being a quadriplegic (c3-4 incomplete) I need something more like this to pass .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Being a quadriplegic I need something more like this to pass .
> View attachment 5197174


Being a stoner I also need that yes please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

By the way @JustRolling glad to here about the little one is doing well


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @manfredo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

It takes almost 3 oz to fill the Big Bambu rolling paper. 
It didn't work very well...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5197187
> Do it


I wouldn't even know where to get mushrooms now. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get mushrooms now.


I've been researching growing them...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I've been researching growing them...


It's been more than a decade since I've done mushrooms. It lasted way too long from what I remember. Have you done them recently?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get mushrooms now.
> 
> How are you feeling?


Ah not great. Was feeling better then I ate now my stomach hurts again.



raratt said:


> I've been researching growing them...






Laughing Grass said:


> It's been more than a decade since I've done mushrooms. It lasted way too long from what I remember. Have you done them recently?


Go easy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah not great. Was feeling better then I ate now my stomach hurts again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You take it easy and feel better soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You take it easy and feel better soon


Thanks Jeff


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's been more than a decade since I've done mushrooms. It lasted way too long from what I remember. Have you done them recently?


No, I took a long vacation from toking and imbibing because of my job. Uncle Sam is not fond of people imbibing. It has been MANY decades, but I loved them.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

So wife has a girl's night out with a friend last night, her friend's husband does Lyft at night as a second gig. A little before midnight I get a call from my wife, I answer asking if everything is okay. The last time she called on a night out she'd locked her keys in the car and I had to drive an hour across town to rescue her. Anyway, there was copious giggling on the other end of the line. She finally realizes I've answered, "Oh hey honey, weird question, how much is a half-ounce these days?" I reply, well I can get a half of pre-ground from the dispensary for about $100, their "Tiny Bud" for about the same or a little bit more, their topshelf is running around $250 a half, the most I'd pay for a street half would be $150 for some seriously top shelf bud. Why?"

She replies, "My girlfriend's hubby found a half ounce bag in the bag after his Lyft shfit, thought I'd see if you wanted it and how much I should pay him."


So last night my wife came home with a $75 half ounce of pretty decent tiny buds. Never a bad thing to wake up to a new baggie of weed.

<edit>



raratt said:


> No, I took a long vacation from toking and imbibing because of my job. Uncle Sam is not fond of people imbibing. It has been MANY decades, but I loved them.


Nope the Fed doesn't play nice with weed heads, or at least didn't used to. I read the FBI is 'ignoring' marijana for the cyber crime investigators because lets face it you can't find a Gen-X hacker who didn't get their programming skills on the end of a joint and a jolt cola. Either way I'm the one family member per-generation who shuns both federal work and education work, and opts for a life of arts and weed. All the way back to right after the War of Independence, my family has opted for either federal work or education work, but every generation there's 1 who goes into either arts, activism or crime.

My grandmother declared that I was the lone black sheep of the Gen-X cousins back in the 90's. Now my sister and all my cousins are either feds or teachers and when they come to my weed life, I'm not sure if it's jealousy or disappointment. Correction, I KNOW from my sister it's jealousy, she'd throw down and party if she weren't busy being a flawless model of a federal employee.

Welcome back to the darkside.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

i know a few teachers that are major pot heads down here.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2022)

This week one of the greatest musical competitions is taking place, The Indianapolis Violin Competition. You can see some of the world's greatest violinists compete live, playing the most complex and beautiful pieces ever written. Feel free to take a peek if you find the time, just amazing - 





__





WATCH LIVE – International Violin Competition of Indianapolis







violin.org


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know a few teachers that are major pot heads down here.....


I used to sell to a 3rd grade teacher, who would end up becoming my daughter's 3rd grade teacher. 

You have no idea how hard that woman worked to hold back from asking me to bring her an ounce on conference nights, you could hear it in her voicemails. First day was fun, she had no idea who the parents walking in would be but I knew who she was. Ever see a deer caught in the headlights of a crashing Boeing 737 Max with sensor failure? That's what she looked like when I walked in.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> This week one of the greatest musical competitions is taking place, The Indianapolis Violin Competition. You can see some of the world's greatest violinists compete live, playing the most complex and beautiful pieces ever written. Feel free to take a peek if you find the time, just amazing -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more of a fiddle fan, not to be confused with Fiddle Faddle, that was good munchie food, along with Screaming yellow Zonkers...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5197187
> Do it


I said when we were at LUMA the other night, "this would be a GREAT time to do some shrooms!!!"

This looks super cool!

About 5 years ago I had a teen staying here, and one day he busted out a bag of shrooms and asked me if I had ever done them....I said hell yes, and lets go!! We ate all he had. It was probably more of a good single dose, but we split them and then I had to go see a buddy out in the sticks. We wound up going on a tour of his land on his side by side ATV, and stopped and smoked a joint. Both the kid and I busted out laughing and my other buddy knew right away what was up by our unable to stop laughter.

I've only done them about 5 times in my life but every time was great! 

1st time doing them we got pulled over by the AZ state police, because my buddy couldn't drive over 40 mph on the interstate. And we had open containers in the truck. I have no idea how we got out of that, but it sure ruined my amazing buzz. The sun was setting and it was spectacular.

I want to grow them too....Wish I knew someone to buy them from!!

@Metasynth did you ever start growing??


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

I've grown lots of oyster mushrooms but never any fun ones. It's probably pretty easy especially with a extra tent to control the environment better.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've grown lots of oyster mushrooms but never any fun ones. It's probably pretty easy especially with a extra tent to control the environment better.


I had some spores about a decade ago. I couldn't find anywhere that would stay consistently traffic free enough to guarantee sterile conditions, so I gave up and tossed the spores in the back yard. Every fall when there's a thin coating of leaves in on the yard I get a nice 6' radius circle of mushrooms for about 2 months, that the squirrels love to chow down and trip balls on. Last year we watched a squirrel scale up about 4' of our tree, stop, slightly lean back, then fall to the ground, shake it off, eat another shroom, repeat. This went on for almost an hour, my wife just sat and giggled watching him, she was completely sober.

Lesson learned, once a mycelium bed is established it'll last forever.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> sterile conditions





https://www.amazon.com/Mini-All-One-Mushroom-Grow/dp/B08J2GFTPS/ref=sr_1_24?crid=O0GOK11L6W31&keywords=mushroom+bags&qid=1663097178&sprefix=mushroon%2520bags%2Caps%2C132&sr=8-24


From what I've read once the mycelium is growing it can be transplanted into a non sterile "blooming" media.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

I'd try my hand at a few jar-size grows, maybe a rice cake or two, then monoculture popcorn and spawn into a big tub of pasteurised old horse manure and straw.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Mini-All-One-Mushroom-Grow/dp/B08J2GFTPS/ref=sr_1_24?crid=O0GOK11L6W31&keywords=mushroom+bags&qid=1663097178&sprefix=mushroon%2520bags%2Caps%2C132&sr=8-24
> 
> 
> From what I've read once the mycelium is growing it can be transplanted into a non sterile "blooming" media.


Yeah. I've used the ExHale 365 bags in my grow before for CO2, so I'm familiar with the concept. At the time I was really focused on a tuffy-bin style grow. It really did come down to space, because I wanted to do big tubs of shrooms. Unlike weed, they'd actually be profit for me, so I wanted to do flawless high quality. I don't react well to psychedelics, so they'd be 100% for sale. My weed takes up the one undisturbed space in the entire house and it's crammed into 10 sq feet of closet divided into veg and flower.

About the time we get the money for a new house, the kid will move out and we'll have this sudden empty space again. :-/ Probably for the best, shows like Breaking Bad, Weeds, and Good Girls have taught me middle aged suburbanites shouldn't crime for profit, we're no good at it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Psilocybe Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes | Premium Spores


Psilocybin Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes




premiumspores.com












The Mushroom Grow Bag | All-in-one | Guaranteed To Work


The premiere mushroom grow bag. The easiest way to grow mushrooms. 100% organic. Just add spores. Guaranteed to grow mushrooms or your money back.




magicbag.co








__





Organic Grow Kits | Products. Grow Kits.






www.organicgrowkits.com












home


Learn to grow mushrooms easily from home with our selection of genetics and growing kits.




www.myco.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

I was growing a lot of gourmet edible mushrooms in one of these.






With one of these on a timer floating in a small tub of water.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Psilocybe Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes | Premium Spores
> 
> 
> Psilocybin Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes
> ...


I like the bags....That makes things simple! And it looks like 1 syringe would inoculate 2 bags. Syringes are 10 cc and they said 5cc per bag.

I think I am gonna go for it....Maybe can have a few by Christmas!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

Boo!









Doug Ford will not give Ontario an official holiday for Queen Elizabeth's funeral


Doug Ford has officially ruled that Monday, Sept. 19 will not be a provincial holiday. This means a majority of people in Ontario will not get a lo...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob would have


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just want a holiday? 



























Reported


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Rob would have


He was always up for a long weekend party.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He was always up for a long weekend party.


Indeed, hell he was up for month long parties


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

I've never understood the fascination with figurehead royalty that even locally doesn't equate much more than a human mascot for the country. They'll put someone else in the suit next week, just like at football games. 

My colonist-yank is showing, I mean, sorry for your loss Jolly Old Britain but we broke up a long time ago and you never approved of our rebellious ways anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, hell he was up for month long parties


You knew his term was gonna be lit when some old dude showed up in a pink shower curtain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've never understood the fascination with figurehead royalty that even locally doesn't equate much more than a human mascot for the country. They'll put someone else in the suit next week, just like at football games.
> 
> My colonist-yank is showing, I mean, sorry for your loss Jolly Old Britain but we broke up a long time ago and you never approved of our rebellious ways anyway.


I don't really care about the monarchy, I wanted a long weekend.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Psilocybe Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes | Premium Spores
> 
> 
> Psilocybin Cubensis Mushroom Spore Syringes
> ...


Just ordered 3 syringes 

Next up some bags


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really care about the monarchy, I wanted a long weekend.


Respectable. Down here our corporate masters have made up their minds, we're not ever getting any more holidays. They've got the math worked out and they don't want to have to rework either profit projections or salary payments.

If there was any justice in this world we'd have Betty White day already on the books.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just ordered 3 syringes
> 
> Next up some bags


And 5 bags.

Let the experimenting begin!! (in about 2 weeks)


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

If things go well, according to their website, I should have a good half pound of shrooms. 

Oh yeah!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

Let me know how it all comes? I'm just worried about shipping.


What ones did you order?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let me know how it all comes? I'm just worried about shipping.
> 
> 
> What ones did you order?



2 of the Golden Teacher, and I asked for a B+ Cubensis for my freebie. It's get one free if you order 2 and pay cash, and since it takes 10-15 days for them to ship the bags. I figured I have time to send cash...Plus I don't use any of their other payment options.

fingers crossed  Came to about $180 altogether. Not bad if I get a few z's. It will be great to have them around the holidays too, if it works out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 2 of the Golden Teacher, and I asked for a B+ Cubensis for my freebie. It's get one free if you order 2 and pay cash, and since it takes 10-15 days for them to ship the bags. I figured I have time to send cash...Plus I don't use any of their other payment options.
> 
> fingers crossed  Came to about $180 altogether. Not bad if I get a few z's. It will be great to have them around the holidays too, if it works out.


You're gonna have more than a few z's. Probably get a few flushes each bag.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

I guess I better start ordering stuff eh?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2022)

Guys, They made a Lamborghini huracan drift on the tv show! I think that's significant for some reason, but mostly I got to watch a lambo go sideways zoom.
I think high watching drag races/competitions is my new hobby...

Do lambo computers hate drifting?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, They made a Lamborghini huracan drift on the tv show! I think that's significant for some reason, but mostly I got to watch a lambo go sideways zoom.
> I think high watching drag races/competitions is my new hobby...
> 
> Do lambo computers hate drifting?


Also kiss the puppy. She loves it (but will lick you in the mouth if you're too slow)


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just chuck a sickie, meanwhile in OZ




__





Australia's national day of mourning for Queen Elizabeth II to be public holiday - ABC News







amp.abc.net.au


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really care about the monarchy, I wanted a long weekend.


No one cares about them, we are just to lazy to change our government system.
But the Queen did us a solid dying at the right time, we have our AFL final next weekend (like Super Bowl but not as epic) now it’s a 4 day weekend.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Also kiss the puppy. She loves it (but will lick you in the mouth if you're too slow)
> View attachment 5197339


That dog looks like it has a big tongue. My Rotti used to do the same thing, ewwwww


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2022)

Most newer high perf cars have launch and traction control - from what I understand you would need to turn both off to drift.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 13, 2022)

Left today at 4:00 got back around 8:00 with a 2014 Ford Escape so many buttons lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Just chuck a sickie, meanwhile in OZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I get the feeling, that's a hold my beer moment...hmmmm


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, They made a Lamborghini huracan drift on the tv show! I think that's significant for some reason, but mostly I got to watch a lambo go sideways zoom.
> I think high watching drag races/competitions is my new hobby...
> 
> Do lambo computers hate drifting?


Drag races are unethical at the best of times. Most the attendees are just waiting for one of the poor drag racers to break a heel, fall over, tear her dress, and then cry until the mascara runs. Won't you think of the drag racers, please?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Left today at 4:00 got back around 8:00 with a 2014 Ford Escape so many buttons lol


What was your dealer like? I just bought a new car 2 months ago.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 14, 2022)

Good morning. Prepping to raise hell with the HOA contractor today. He will discover that at 8 AM.

Good day. Table saw arriving and normal FL weather, partly cloudy today with a chance of afternoon rain. The local park is still soaked so maybe that will dry out a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 14, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Morning





Happy Wednesday  

Mmmmmmm mid 70°s and nice.......it's starting........countdown to ski season 

How's everyone today?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2022)

Ugh

is it Friday yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most newer high perf cars have launch and traction control - from what I understand you would need to turn both off to drift.


So he hacked his car? lol. That's nerdy on a whole new level! Why would you buy something that costs as much as a house then break it! OOOPH


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What was your dealer like? I just bought a new car 2 months ago.View attachment 5197439


Small town dealership are some of the best


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So he hacked his car? lol. That's nerdy on a whole new level! Why would you buy something that costs as much as a house then break it! OOOPH


Well technically it's not a hack. A lot of cars have the option to turn on or off certain features like traction control. 

Sometimes the entry fee (price of the toy) is just a stepping stone in what they want to do.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well technically it's not a hack. A lot of cars have the option to turn on or off certain features like traction control.


The announcers were saying it had never been done before, but I left the room during his story to find snacks, so I didnt see what all he had to do. It sounded like he had to kinda fuck it up a little bit. Might go and rewatch that bit to see.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm awake. Just finished rolling my morning cone. 

Got the lawn mower and weed wacker batteries charging up so I can go mow the lawn. It's only about 2 weeks too late because it's rained every damned day for a month.

Meh, I miss coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

New lights shipped they will be here mid next week. And I get my car back today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm awake. Just finished rolling my morning cone.
> 
> Got the lawn mower and weed wacker batteries charging up so I can go mow the lawn. It's only about 2 weeks too late because it's rained every damned day for a month.
> 
> Meh, I miss coffee.


What mower do you have? Ego?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> New lights shipped they will be here mid next week. And I get my car back today.


What was wrong with the new car? Also what lights you get?

What size is your grow chamber again?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What mower do you have? Ego?


Egosystem is the only way to go imo. I’m slowly building my collection. Mower next year, I have a blower, wavier and chainsaw so far.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Egosystem is the only way to go imo. I’m slowly building my collection. Mower next year, I have a blower, wavier and chainsaw so far.


I have mower, single stage snowblower, string trimmer 2 leaf blowers and a multi-head tool (which I regret). I have heard great things about the chainsaw. Alas I don't NEED one.

What is a wavier LOL


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Drag races are unethical at the best of times. Most the attendees are just waiting for one of the poor drag racers to break a heel, fall over, tear her dress, and then cry until the mascara runs. Won't you think of the drag racers, please?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What mower do you have? Ego?


Yep. Had it about a 6 months now. Picked up the weed wacker last month when my gas one died. So far I'm liking them, still have a working gas edger and blower so I'm holding off dropping the money on those until my existing equipment dies. The one downside is the hotter it is outside the less time you have on the batteries and the batteries aren't exactly cheap. If you're planning to make the switch, try and grab a Lowes free battery with purchase sale or something like that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

Someone else here is looking at Ego. Just wanted some quick reviews lol. I even have a backpack blower that's awesome to not have the battery weight in your arthritic hands. I do wish the batteries had a handle. They are a little awkward


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2022)

Lawn cutting is on my to do list today also. Once it dries out.

It is chilly here....50f this morning, Had to break out my heavy bathrobe this a.m. 

Sun is shining though....we had a bunch of rain the past few days as well.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have mower, single stage snowblower, string trimmer 2 leaf blowers and a multi-head tool (which I regret). I have heard great things about the chainsaw. Alas I don't NEED one.
> 
> What is a wavier LOL


Chainsaw was on sale for the same price as a new battery, so I basically bought a battery and got the chainsaw free


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Chainsaw was on sale for the same price as a new battery, so I basically bought a battery and got the chainsaw free


That's how I ended up with 2 blowers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> What was wrong with the new car? Also what lights you get?
> 
> What size is your grow chamber again?


the eps motor died so my steering was messed up. I got two hlg 350s going in a 6 x 3


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The announcers were saying it had never been done before, but I left the room during his story to find snacks, so I didnt see what all he had to do. It sounded like he had to kinda fuck it up a little bit. Might go and rewatch that bit to see.


I thought you where talking about gwn's post. I have no idea if that Lamborghini was modified though.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you where talking about gwn's post. I have no idea if that Lamborghini was modified though.


I actually did go rewatch it. He had to install a lever that basically turned all the computers off on the fly, so he could get the back wheels to slide. It looked pretty intense. He had to like jailbreak the electronics. Definitely cool to see someone try that hard. He clearly has the cash to buy a car made to drift...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

Morning ladies and gent....hope everyone is good to go today....yeah i'm with bk in saying wishing today was friday.....

woke up this morning to a 68F this morning and slightly humid things are changing here, and looks like the 90's are gonna stay for a bit.....high today 92F.....

now to attack this coffee cup and these bacon and egg tacos............

grandpa approves

he had a partial of a taco as well this morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> No one cares about them, we are just to lazy to change our government system.
> But the Queen did us a solid dying at the right time, we have our AFL final next weekend (like Super Bowl but not as epic) now it’s a 4 day weekend.


 You're getting a long weekend? Totally jealous!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're getting a long weekend? Totally jealous!


You sound like you would find a monarch to trip off a bridge if you could get a vacation out of it... 
Try to make it someone important enough that United states gets it too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

I guess I'm retiring in Taiwan now. 









Nursing home hires stripper for seniors in wheelchairs: ‘We are very sorry’


This probably wasn’t a proper setting to set pulses racing — but “the intention of the event was to entertain residents and make them happy.”




nypost.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You sound like you would find a monarch to trip off a bridge if you could get a vacation out of it...
> Try to make it someone important enough that United states gets it too.


I'd take out the whole family if it got us a four day work week.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess I'm retiring in Taiwan now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally found a place for dad!! 

I saw one of our local homes has a bar. 

I was watching some Netflix show about "ladyboys" also from Taiwan I believe....Dad would like that too. 

Hopefully by the time I get to one they will have weed bars, or hell just hit the vaporizer right in my room. 

I just sent an oz. to an 80 year old woman who puffs...a friends grandma.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca






__
http://instagr.am/p/CiYB0FKracq/


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The manager kept it in a terrarium he had at home. Right


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 14, 2022)

I watched The Smiley Face Killers last night.
Not too bad. “Less Than Zero” with murders.
My uncle who worked for Uncle Sam said for every Dahmer that gets caught, there are 100 more.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess I'm retiring in Taiwan now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure they weren’t grumpy old men after that ! Probably a case of blu balls and all the ladies had to go into hiding afterwards though .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd take out the whole family if it got us a four day work week.


What would you take off from


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What would you take off from


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess I'm *returing *to Taiwan now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What?" I completely mis read that the first pass.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

2014 not bad for under 400 a month mil 66000 and life time warranty as long as all maintenance is done though them


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 2014 not bad for under 400 a month mil 66000 and life time warranty as long as all maintenance is done though them View attachment 5197717View attachment 5197718


looks good......how's the sound system......i know you cranked it....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks good......how's the sound system......i know you cranked it....


Not yet so many buttons we did get it turned on lol I will put it to the test later but so far not bad at all


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Good luck with it Jeff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not yet so many buttons we did get it turned on lol I will put it to the test later but so far not bad at all


ah cool...may i recommend....a little


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck with it Jeff.


I'm not a Ford fan but the mileage and warranty and the fact they paid off the Subaru and payment did not go through the roof all good things


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2022)

Temps dropped 33 degrees yesterday compared to last week. I can breathe again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Temps dropped 33 degrees yesterday compared to last week. I can breathe again.


I bet you are loving that


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm sitting here a little chilly!!

I am wearing jeans and it's 69 in here supposedly...I guess I need to get my arse outdoors where it's 74f.

I think its safe to take that last AC unit out


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 14, 2022)

Yeah, I'll be keeping my AC and dehu on for at least another month if not a month and a half. Usually get a break somewhere around early-mid Nov.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

My ac is staying......at least the one in my bedroom.....still use it at night. I'm serious I'd sleep in a walk-in cooler lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 2014 not bad for under 400 a month mil 66000 and life time warranty as long as all maintenance is done though them View attachment 5197717View attachment 5197718


Sweet congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What would you take off from


Says the part timer who's on RIU all day. 

It may sound bizarre to you but I enjoy spending time with my partner.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Says the part timer who's on RIU all day.
> 
> It may sound bizarre to you but I enjoy spending time with my partner.


He's just jealous. Your family doesn't bring home gross children germs every school season.

Hope You're feeling better DW :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Says the part timer who's on RIU all day.
> 
> *It may sound bizarre to you but I enjoy spending time with my partner.*


Another angry face lol

That's why I gave up on the 7 day a week thing. Skiing took too much time away from that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> He's just jealous. Your family doesn't bring home gross children germs every school season.
> 
> *Hope You're feeling better DW :]*


Thanks, I am


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet congratulations Jeff!


Thanks for that and hopefully you got yours back and working properly


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm exhausted. Time for a RollitUp joint.
Took out a 300+lb cast iron sink, counters, cabinets, and stripped a 10x10 section of floor with 3 layers of 1/4 plywood, then set up a temporary sink.
All the caffeine has wore off, and it's ibuprofin time. 
It even hurts to type, so meal time and blissful sleep hopefully.
Have to catch up tomorrow, see who was drunk posting again.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> see who was *strunk* posting again.


fify


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 2014 not bad for under 400 a month mil 66000 and life time warranty as long as all maintenance is done though them View attachment 5197717View attachment 5197718


Congrats!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2022)

I found my sink and cabinets. Same one as the commercial, good riddance to the 1950's. 
I've been putting this job off for decades, mostly because that sink is so heavy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I found my sink and cabinets. Same one as the commercial, good riddance to the 1950's.
> I've been putting this job off for decades, mostly because that sink is so heavy.


Is it in good shape? You gonna try selling it?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is it in good shape? You gonna try selling it?


It's not in bad shape, could use some polishing but I'm tossing it.
Crazy people buy those to live like Lucy and Ricky Ricardo.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's not in bad shape, could use some polishing but I'm tossing it.
> Crazy people buy those to live like Lucy and Ricky Ricardo.


I kind of want one for an outdoor potting table


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I kind of want one for an outdoor potting table



Given the right setting I can see a use for it as well.




DCcan said:


> It's not in bad shape, could use some polishing but I'm tossing it.
> Crazy people buy those to live like Lucy and Ricky Ricardo.



IS it possible to offer it up for free for pickup on a local rag/craigslist page?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> IS it possible to offer it up for free for pickup on a local rag/craigslist page?


I'm putting it in the driveway for a couple days for free, then putting a $100 sign on it so someone will steal it, hopefully.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm putting it in the driveway for a couple days for free, then putting a $100 sign on it so someone will steal it, hopefully.


It will be gone quick!! Around here it would be anyways.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2022)

Just ordered some RAM for my old desktop. It has a big hard drive but only 4GB ram, and I am upgrading it to its max capacity, 8GB. Hoping to speed the old gal up, especially at start up it.s like a snail.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm exhausted. Time for a RollitUp joint.
> Took out a 300+lb cast iron sink, counters, cabinets, and stripped a 10x10 section of floor with 3 layers of 1/4 plywood, then set up a temporary sink.
> All the caffeine has wore off, and it's ibuprofin time.
> It even hurts to type, so meal time and blissful sleep hopefully.
> Have to catch up tomorrow, see who was drunk posting again.


I took Momma fishing this am for about 3 hours. Lotsa Rainbows & some in the 14 - 16" range. No giants, but the sky didn't have a cloud in it and the temp was hanging in the mid 80's. Fed the wood chipper (not my girl you freaks) Oak for the rest of the afternoon.
Gonna split that girl tomorrow.

Today's releases.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 14, 2022)

Yellowstone Season 5 out Nov 13 ... my ass! Where? Trick to upgrade Peacock , and Paramount +.
Nowhere to be seen. Do you know how much block by block spelling I had to do on my LG TV? To no avail.
Peacock can get fucked.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So he hacked his car? lol. That's nerdy on a whole new level! Why would you buy something that costs as much as a house then break it! OOOPH


What do you mean break it, lol? If it doesn't already have the option to hit a button to turn off traction control he just FIXED IT,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I took Momma fishing this am for about 3 hours. Lotsa Rainbows & some in the 14 - 16" range. No giants, but the sky didn't have a cloud in it and the temp was hanging in the mid 80's. Fed the wood chipper (not my girl you freaks) Oak for the rest of the afternoon.
> Gonna split that girl tomorrow.
> 
> Today's releases.
> View attachment 5197964View attachment 5197965View attachment 5197966View attachment 5197967


Those would be monsters in the Seattle area, and all around there. I caught a 12 incher in a creek hiking once and it was the biggest rainbow I had caught at that point, lol. It's so over fished, they're mostly all stockers. I'm in CO now and there's some big guys here.

What are you fishing with? Almost looks like a jig with a colorful worm on it. Are you fishing off a river bank?

Shit I need to go fishing,


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just ordered some RAM for my old desktop. It has a big hard drive but only 4GB ram, and I am upgrading it to its max capacity, 8GB. Hoping to speed the old gal up, especially at start up it.s like a snail.


Change your OS hard drive to SSD and you'll boot faster.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Change your OS hard drive to SSD and you'll boot faster.


you will definitely feel it, I only recently went from core 2 duo, overclocked like a bat out of hell, to Intel gen 12 setup. and every doubling of ram was an extra few FPS and sped up to OS in day-to-day tasks.
Not having an SSD, even if you just have a small boot drive, in this day and age, is lunacy


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2022)

Morning 





That means tomorrow is Friday! 

60° later and nice  

How's everyone doing today,?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2022)

Good beep, meeps! :]
Phone calls and lawyers today. Better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

Seat warmer, steering wheel warmer and a toque. If this was May I’d be wearing shorts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I took Momma fishing this am for about 3 hours. Lotsa Rainbows & some in the 14 - 16" range. No giants, but the sky didn't have a cloud in it and the temp was hanging in the mid 80's. Fed the wood chipper (not my girl you freaks) Oak for the rest of the afternoon.
> Gonna split that girl tomorrow.
> 
> Today's releases.
> View attachment 5197964View attachment 5197965View attachment 5197966View attachment 5197967


 Releases?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2022)

Catch and Release 
Fish love it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Catch and Release
> Fish love it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seat warmer, steering wheel warmer and a toque. If this was May I’d be wearing shorts
> 
> View attachment 5198030


Might be in the upper 30°s tomorrow morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Might be in the upper 30°s tomorrow morning


boo!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2022)

Near 90* till Sunday then mid 90s all week, no rain, no clouds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo!


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 15, 2022)

Good AM. It's a good life when you often don't know what day it is. Unless that's because you're in prison.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 15, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

Good morning.
Refrigerator delivery is today.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning.
> Refrigerator delivery is today.


Is the ramp done?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5198055


Is weed induced forgetfulness REALLY the same thing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 15, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Yellowstone Season 5 out Nov 13 ... my ass! Where? Trick to upgrade Peacock , and Paramount +.
> Nowhere to be seen. Do you know how much block by block spelling I had to do on my LG TV? To no avail.
> Peacock can get fucked.


Oh shit- I gotta get off the sauce. Comes out November 13, not September 13. Idiot.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 15, 2022)

So bombed last night, woke up with one leg off the bed. Hips separated like I was gonna pop out a unit, hey. Let me see if I can describe it, ummmm, oh yeah.
'AAAARFGGGHHHHHHHH!!!'


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is the ramp done?


Nope. My dad is coming. He cares if I get out.
Dickwad came over last night and never even mentioned it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those would be monsters in the Seattle area, and all around there. I caught a 12 incher in a creek hiking once and it was the biggest rainbow I had caught at that point, lol. It's so over fished, they're mostly all stockers. I'm in CO now and there's some big guys here.
> 
> What are you fishing with? Almost looks like a jig with a colorful worm on it. Are you fishing off a river bank?
> 
> Shit I need to go fishing,


In 2015 a dude caught this German Brown trout (38 1/2 lbs) out of the White river, plus we have Rainbow, Cutthroat and Brook trout.
 

Good eye on the tackle, it is indeed a jig with marabou dressing and all we use is 2 lb fluorocarbon line (though I'm a fly fishing addict).




__





Marabou Jigs: $2.00 - $2.50


ENCOUNTER THE LEGACY of Dudley's Original Marabou Jig that has been catching fish on Arkansas Trout waters since the mid-70's.




d2jigs.com





We used to confine ourselves to bank fishing but that wasn't productive enough so I broke a piggy bank (or two) and splurged on this custom all welded aluminum 21' x 60" riverboat built specifically for the rivers we fish.
We now go "Catching" instead of "Fishing" Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is the ramp done?


Send it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

Morning everyone......how's everyone doing......almost done with the work week, to do some more work...why does this sound like a revolving door....hmmm anywho

woke up this morning to a nice 64F , the city was sitting at 69F and somewhat dry air, which is nice...high today 90F.......

ok now to attack this coffee cup and this taco......gotta a customer that wan't a front clip off of one my chassis i have in the back, dunno if i'm gonna let him do it.....hmmm


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nope. My dad is coming. He cares if I get out.
> Dickwad came over last night and never even mentioned it.


It’s “done” but I can’t go out alone as it is. Barbie has to lift 40# threshold ramp 4 times for me to go out and I’m not gonna have her do that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

The chest arthritis has me lying down and taking oxycodone. I just need a haircut otherwise I don’t need to go anywhere until it eases up. 

This stupid medical marijuana law has me waiting, without medicine prescribed by a dr and dosage approved by the state, for 2 days when I really need it. Because of “Emergency Ruling”. I still don’t understand!
FUCK FLORIDA


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The chest arthritis has me lying down and taking oxycodone. I just need a haircut otherwise I don’t need to go anywhere until it eases up.
> 
> This stupid medical marijuana law has me waiting, without medicine prescribed by a dr and dosage approved by the state, for 2 days when I really need it. Because of “Emergency Ruling”. I still don’t understand!
> FUCK FLORIDA


That sucks big time I feel for you and please be careful with that oxy  and we will give air hugs wifey is going to put you on her prayer list hopefully that's okay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife did HLG get you sorted on the return?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

ANC said:


> you will definitely feel it, I only recently went from core 2 duo, overclocked like a bat out of hell, to Intel gen 12 setup. and every doubling of ram was an extra few FPS and sped up to OS in day-to-day tasks.
> Not having an SSD, even if you just have a small boot drive, in this day and age, is lunacy


Thanks for the tip both of you!!

I was just looking on Crucial and they have a few good options for me ranging from $50-80 so probably well worth it. And it looks easy enough to do. (famous last words)

I have NEVER worked on a computer before as far as internal upgrades, but it seems doable!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In 2015 a dude caught this German Brown trout (38 1/2 lbs) out of the White river, plus we have Rainbow, Cutthroat and Brook trout.
> View attachment 5198080
> 
> Good eye on the tackle, it is indeed a jig with marabou dressing and all we use is 2 lb fluorocarbon line (though I'm a fly fishing addict).
> ...


I'm not sure which I like more....the boat or the house. I LOVE brick!!!!! Fireplace, central air, a huge deck....Ok the house wins!!

River boating is cool too because usually the water is a lot calmer than the lakes...and you may find an awesome spot to drop a few clones...River soil is THE best!!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 15, 2022)

Manfredo, when you see hot model pictures, do you notice the molding around the doorframes and like, the curvature of the lawn first?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sucks big time I feel for you and please be careful with that oxy  and we will give air hugs wifey is going to put you on her prayer list hopefully that's okay


I started out with advil


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

Pain management this morning and I forgot my B12 injection...Or the dr. forgot it I should say.

I was talking to the nurse when he walked it...He says "what do you want?".....the nurse and I both said "drugs" at the same time.  

Then we were talking about a hip MRI for me and I told him how I hate them but pop a xanax first. He proceeded to give me a lecture about the dangers Xanax with pain meds and then asked me who was prescribing me benzos....Um, you are doctor! 

Hoping to get a Covid updated booster this afternoon, but we shall see....The pharmacies online scheduler is messed up. 

High of 65 here today, and a low of 40f tonight. Brrrrr!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thanks for the tip both of you!!
> 
> I was just looking on Crucial and they have a few good options for me ranging from $50-80 so probably well worth it. And it looks easy enough to do. (famous last words)
> 
> I have NEVER worked on a computer before as far as internal upgrades, but it seems doable!


I'd check the specs if the motherboard has M.2 connectors for those little hard drives that look like a small PCB or if you need to go SATA, the latter is usually a tad slower or more expensive..


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is weed induced forgetfulness REALLY the same thing?


I don't remember.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> a lot calmer than the lakes


What the hell lakes do you go to? Rivers are going somewhere, lakes not so much.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 15, 2022)

page 4820, it must mean something to someone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> page 4820, it must mean something to someone.


That's my phone number


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> What the hell lakes do you go to? Rivers are going somewhere, lakes not so much.


The finger lakes mostly, so they are good sized.....The wind is what makes lakes rough, and it always seems to be windy there.... But early and late in teh day they tend to calm down and turn to glass, and that's when you want to water ski....right before dusk

The rivers here aren't big/wide enough to be affected by the wind as much, so even though there is current, the water on top is calmer than the big lakes.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

I’ll take a free flight to Martha’s Vineyard


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

Pharmacy is a PITA. My on line appt didn't show up, and they "only do vaccinations by appt.", so I drove home, made another appt. on line and have to head back in 10 minutes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

Boosted!!

Now I have had my flu shot, both shingles shots, and the latest Covid booster. My Covid immunization card is full, they had to put it on the back.....This makes Covid shot #5 for me  Probably going to be a yearly (or more) thing like the flu shot now I bet.

She said "don't be surprised of you feel like crap tomorrow". Lovely!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife did HLG get you sorted on the return?


We got a hold of them and they are sending out a shipping label to make sure that I get it a little more time but I believe that we are golden


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a hold of them and they are sending out a shipping label to make sure that I get it a little more time but I believe that we are golden


You are WAY nicer about it than I would have been!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You are WAY nicer about it than I would have been!!


That is why my wife talked to them on the phone and not me I have serious filters slips when I'm speaking to other people lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a hold of them and they are sending out a shipping label to make sure that I get it a little more time but I believe that we are golden


Wait what?? They are sending you a shipping label? Can't they send you an image you print and it's on the way same day? Is that light still sitting at your house?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a hold of them and they are sending out a shipping label to make sure that I get it a little more time but I believe that we are golden


This is taking too long.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a hold of them and they are sending out a shipping label to make sure that I get it a little more time but I believe that we are golden



That reminds me I nee to put in an order for at least 2 if not 3 R-spec quantum boards. Not having any problems, just a couple burnt out diodes, but I'd like to have backups just in case more start dropping.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wait what?? They are sending you a shipping label? Can't they send you an image you print and it's on the way same day? Is that light still sitting at your house?


What kind of BS they pulling?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What kind of BS they pulling?


They probably aren't. I'm just impatient. I'd like to see Jeff growing and not having to waste his precious time on this.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 15, 2022)

So 27 years ago I was dating a girl who worked at a video store while I was working at a convenience store. She gave me this 'not for resale' demo video of a movie called Clerks, she said it reminded her of me and my best friend. The closest theater it played at to us a 2 hour drive and no one had heard of it, so I gave it a shot. I got some rum and called my best friend and and we sat through it, laughing so hard we almost puked, maybe that was the rum, we were only 19.

A few months later my best friend, myself and a new girlfriend went to go see its 'sequel' MallRats.

We just got back from seeing Clerks 3 tonight. My best friend, still lives on my couch after 25 years, that new girlfriend is now my wife of a stupidly long time, and we added my 12 year old daughter on to the New Jersey saga theater night. She got to see the last (most likely) Clerks movie in the theater with her parents and her dad's 'hetro lifemate.'

If you're a Kevin Smith fan, I highly recommend it, take a tissue.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So 27 years ago I was dating a girl who worked at a video store while I was working at a convenience store. She gave me this 'not for resale' demo video of a movie called Clerks, she said it reminded her of me and my best friend. The closest theater it played at to us a 2 hour drive and no one had heard of it, so I gave it a shot. I got some rum and called my best friend and and we sat through it, laughing so hard we almost puked, maybe that was the rum, we were only 19.
> 
> A few months later my best friend, myself and a new girlfriend went to go see its 'sequel' MallRats.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Boosted!!
> 
> Now I have had my flu shot, both shingles shots, and the latest Covid booster. My Covid immunization card is full, they had to put it on the back.....This makes Covid shot #5 for me  Probably going to be a yearly (or more) thing like the flu shot now I bet.
> 
> She said "don't be surprised of you feel like crap tomorrow". Lovely!!


Now you'll probably get run over by a truck for sticking your tongue out at fate.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 16, 2022)

Friday!!!! 
Hey,
I got a song (and visual to put in your head).


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 16, 2022)

Jolly good morning. Happy Friday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Morning






38° oh it feels so good  70° and sunny later. There's color in the hills and you can see your breath.....I love it! Wait...is that a snow gun I hear? Haha just kidding 

how's everyone today? Weekend plans?

We have a funeral to go to this weekend  but we get to see a bunch of family so that's nice.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

Beep beep, mother meepers! :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

Good morning, we made it! Happy Friday.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

Good morning. Going to see if I can get a booster and or flu shot today. Maybe start a grow journal later. It's September after all


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2022)

Closest to rain in next 10 days is “Mostly Sunny” and half those days are in the 90s and most everything else over 85*.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They probably aren't. I'm just impatient. I'd like to see Jeff growing and not having to waste his precious time on this.


You and 10 other people!
Good morning.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

Woke up too early again. It's only 56 degrees this morning, I might have to get a shirt with sleeves! Had to turn off the fan in the back door, rather chilly.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Here’s How the 2024 Ford Mustang’s Electronic Drift Brake Works


Outside of track mode, the 2024 Ford Mustang's EDB acts mostly like a regular handbrake. But not in a way you'd think.




www.thedrive.com




@Rsawr


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You and 10 other people!
> Good morning.


Good morning!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Woke up too early again. It's only 56 degrees this morning, I might have to get a shirt with sleeves! Had to turn off the fan in the back door, rather chilly.
> Mornin.


Yeah I've been hesitant to discuss our cool weather. It's only supposed to be 86 here today and high 70's/lower 80's all week. I'm shocked. Usually this time of year we are praying for the nights to be under 95 so we can sleep a little


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Here’s How the 2024 Ford Mustang’s Electronic Drift Brake Works
> 
> 
> Outside of track mode, the 2024 Ford Mustang's EDB acts mostly like a regular handbrake. But not in a way you'd think.
> ...


See? People who buy more expensive cars are trying to go sideways now! Some kinda butt swinging trend... Like twerking with your like 50k+ machine or something...


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've been hesitant to discuss our cool weather. It's only supposed to be 86 here today and high 70's/lower 80's all week. I'm shocked. Usually this time of year we are praying for the nights to be under 95 so we can sleep a little


Weather guy is talking possible rain and highs in the lower 70's by Mon. Rain would be nice.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> See? People who buy more expensive cars are trying to go sideways now! Some kinda butt swinging trend... Like twerking with your like 50k+ machine or something...


It's a backroom deal with the tire companies.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm going golfing. First time in a month which should provide some comedy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You and 10 other people!
> Good morning.


I think we might be stressing Jeff out. It'll happen, let's all be patient.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm going golfing. First time in a month which should provide some comedy


Sweet new name for the morning wake n bake. I like it! I'm getting ready to do the same thing, "Walk the dog."


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we might be stressing Jeff out. It'll happen, *let's all be patient.*



I'm sorry I'm averse to being patient or a patient. Yup something like that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we might be stressing Jeff out. It'll happen, let's all be patient.


He’s like me with no filter. I’ll try not to stress you guys out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

“Wait” you said?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

I’ve only had weed for two days and I’m dying. They better deliver today.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

They could have at least Faxed it to him.  Snail mail, how 80's.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> They could have at least Faxed it to him.  Snail mail, how 80's.


Why did they not send him a new one and have him send the old one back? The sticker could’ve been in the box with the new one.
Is this a Chinese company?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> “Wait” you said?
> View attachment 5198546


Sid 
+
Cats
=
Paul Drake inside


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

Her name should be Riley…


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2022)

So happy it's Friday! Who wants to help do some siding replacement this weekend? I can pay with coffee, weed, breakfast and lunch.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So happy it's Friday! Who wants to help do some siding replacement this weekend? I can pay with coffee, weed, breakfast and lunch.


So long as it's less than 10' off the ground I'll help....I have a siding removal tool. 

Chilly here this am too...45f. It was 50f when I went to bed last night so I turned a little space heater on. Sooo glad I did. 

I might start the morning off with some grocery shopping....Maybe.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2022)

Was up past midnight putting struts on my son's car last night


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> So long as it's less than 10' off the ground I'll help....I have a siding removal tool.
> 
> Chilly here this am too...45f. It was 50f when I went to bed last night so I turned a little space heater on. Sooo glad I did.
> 
> I might start the morning off with some grocery shopping....Maybe.


Does your house loose that much heat that quickly?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Does your house loose that much heat that quickly?


It was still 70 in here when I went to bed, but it would have been about 60 by morning I imagine without the space heater....which is colder than I like.

I am old and cold... I kept the thermostat at 75 all last winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was still 70 in here when I went to bed, but it would have been about 60 by morning I imagine without the space heater....which is colder than I like.
> 
> I am old and cold... I kept the thermostat at 75 all last winter.


Mine was still 73° this morning. Too warm.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2022)

68* in the winter, 74* for AC


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So 27 years ago I was dating a girl who worked at a video store while I was working at a convenience store. She gave me this 'not for resale' demo video of a movie called Clerks, she said it reminded her of me and my best friend. The closest theater it played at to us a 2 hour drive and no one had heard of it, so I gave it a shot. I got some rum and called my best friend and and we sat through it, laughing so hard we almost puked, maybe that was the rum, we were only 19.
> 
> A few months later my best friend, myself and a new girlfriend went to go see its 'sequel' MallRats.
> 
> ...


I love that movie!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

It is chilly for sure


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents.....TGIF....tomorrow i get to sleep in late finally......

woke up this morning to a steamy 71F.....seems like the moisture is on the rise here, coastal areas are getting rain....high today 93F...let the south winds previal this evening.....

now to attack these taco's and coffee.........wonder who gonna give me lots of money for my info today......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So happy it's Friday! Who wants to help do some siding replacement this weekend? I can pay with coffee, weed, breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

Daily radar - STOP WITH THE RAIN


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 68* in the winter,


I would die!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would die!


I have found there is a BIG discrepancy in thermostats too. 

I have Honeywell round thermostats in my house....3 of them on the main level as it's zoned hot water heat. When I installed a digital one for my gas fireplace last year, it read about 6 degrees warmer than the Honeywells, which are all about 20 years old. I thought the new digital one was defective, returned it, and the next one was the same.

So I always kept my heat at 68-70f also, according to the Honeywells, but now if I set the digital one at 68 it is frigid.

I have no clue which one is accurate, all I know is where I feel comfortable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2022)

So I'm a right handed but right now I hafta use my left to drink coffee and let me say the left arm is lacking in fine motor skills wiping goatee again lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I'm a right handed but right now I hafta use my left to drink coffee and let me say the left arm is lacking in fine motor skills wiping goatee again lol


A little sore from the strut job?? You deserve the weekend off after that!!

I am a little sore too, from the Covid booster, but that seems to be my only symptom and it's not bad. I am really glad no bad headache!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have found there is a BIG discrepancy in thermostats too.
> 
> I have Honeywell round thermostats in my house....3 of them on the main level as it's zoned hot water heat. When I installed a digital one for my gas fireplace last year, it read about 6 degrees warmer than the Honeywells, which are all about 20 years old. I thought the new digital one was defective, returned it, and the next one was the same.
> 
> ...


Ours is Honeywell too


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A little sore from the strut job?? You deserve the weekend off after that!!
> 
> I am a little sore too, from the Covid booster, but that seems to be my only symptom and it's not bad. I am really glad no bad headache!!


I think I got your headache!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A little sore from the strut job?? You deserve the weekend off after that!!
> 
> I am a little sore too, from the Covid booster, but that seems to be my only symptom and it's not bad. I am really glad no bad headache!!


Yuppers started around 8:30 or 9:00 got done around midnight funny thing is he had no clue that I did it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think I got your headache!


Feel better soon damit headaches are the worst


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have found there is a BIG discrepancy in thermostats too.
> 
> I have Honeywell round thermostats in my house....3 of them on the main level as it's zoned hot water heat. When I installed a digital one for my gas fireplace last year, it read about 6 degrees warmer than the Honeywells, which are all about 20 years old. I thought the new digital one was defective, returned it, and the next one was the same.
> 
> ...


I’ve had to replace my t-stat three times in the last 10yrs . First one just took a crap . So my uncle replaced it with a over $100 touch screen like @Laughing Grass . One morning work up and the house was 90° . Took it of the wall and went through the whole setup procedure and put it back on . Worked fine for a day and did it again . Called my uncle and told him what was up and just get me a cheap non-programmable digital t-stat . That worked until last month when that one decided to take a crap too . Had m son go buy the cheapest t-stat at Ace Hardware. This one doesn’t have a spot for the constant power wire from furnace , so it’s just running off batteries . We’ll see how long this one lasts . As far as the temp difference goes just get a small thermometer and put it right next to it to see what the difference is . Everything is junk these days .


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve only had weed for two days and I’m dying. They better deliver today.


On the way. Here rosin, here wax, herrrrre chocolate sativa. Mama needs you!
Hehehe, they text that it would be 3-5. Was that ok? I said ASAP brother!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think I got your headache!


Damn, can you take a nap and sleep it away?


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers started around 8:30 or 9:00 got done around midnight funny thing is he had no clue that I did it lol


You’re a great dad


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Well trained.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think I got your headache!


Feel better! Headaches do suck!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers started around 8:30 or 9:00 got done around midnight funny thing is he had no clue that I did it lol


I have never changed struts myself....Shocks a few times, and they are bad enough....I know have heard struts can be dangerous!

He will be surprised when he hits a bump and it doesn't bounce for 5 minutes  

I need to car shop too. There is actually a new used car dealer down the road from me. I stopped in there the other day but not one price on any of them. My car needs tires before winter, and I would like to trade it before then.

I am thinking new car dealers will never be the same as pre Covid. They kind of have it made right now....They are selling everything full price or higher, and most everything is sold before it hits the lot. Why would they go back to having lot fulls. They are making more this way with less hassles. They all lie now too...They show 40 cars in inventory and when you get there, no cars.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2022)

I pretty sure that ford and gm are getting rid of dealerships soon with the price gouging . You’ll order your vehicle directly from the factory and delivered to a service center. That’s all that will be left of a dealership.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have never changed struts myself....Shocks a few times, and they are bad enough....I know have heard struts can be dangerous!
> 
> He will be surprised when he hits a bump and it doesn't bounce for 5 minutes
> 
> ...


We looked a few weeks back........6k over list.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I pretty sure that ford and gm are getting rid of dealerships soon with the price gouging . You’ll order your vehicle directly from the factory and delivered to a service center. That’s all that will be left of a dealership.


I agree %100


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I pretty sure that ford and gm are getting rid of dealerships soon with the price gouging . You’ll order your vehicle directly from the factory and delivered to a service center. That’s all that will be left of a dealership.


Most the world is going this way. I was reading about fast food that have done away with counter workers and replaced them either with kiosk ordering or phone app ordering. Brick & Mortar sales are going to plummet for all things in the next 10 years. Pretty soon the only place you'll deal with a sales person is if you're spending an order of magnitude in price over regular consumer goods. You'll get your family 'there and back' car from a website or an app and it will be delivered to your designated pickup place (probably by robotic truck in the next 20 years), you'll do the credit application online and never deal with a person. Somewhere between a Lexus and a Lambo will you start to encounter sales people again. 

Basically only the rich will be able to afford personal service, the rest of us will be dealing with screens.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

73 degrees @ 11:30, nice.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

Cool and sprinkly. If golf was 14 holes I'd be a god... $*#^@%÷>$*$*@!!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

I think I can nap in this weather....Hell I can nap anytime.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2022)

79° here 

Trying some of @Bob Bichen ‘s Meltdown for the first time and my first of the day so I’ll get the full experience . Gotta say after a couple hits and making this post it’s hitting me real nice  Smells like a Lemon rind cutting it up .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I agree %100





RetiredToker76 said:


> Most the world is going this way. I was reading about fast food that have done away with counter workers and replaced them either with kiosk ordering or phone app ordering. Brick & Mortar sales are going to plummet for all things in the next 10 years. Pretty soon the only place you'll deal with a sales person is if you're spending an order of magnitude in price over regular consumer goods. You'll get your family 'there and back' car from a website or an app and it will be delivered to your designated pickup place (probably by robotic truck in the next 20 years), you'll do the credit application online and never deal with a person. Somewhere between a Lexus and a Lambo will you start to encounter sales people again.
> 
> Basically only the rich will be able to afford personal service, the rest of us will be dealing with screens.


I'd like to test drive.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd like to test drive.


They unload it in your driveway. All warrantied up. Every drive under warranty is a test drive!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I pretty sure that ford and gm are getting rid of dealerships soon with the price gouging . You’ll order your vehicle directly from the factory and delivered to a service center. That’s all that will be left of a dealership.


Yeah I think they all will do this. Why pay for empty showrooms lots. 



DarkWeb said:


> We looked a few weeks back........6k over list.


Everything new is selling at MSRP around here....Used cars on the other hand are outrageous.




RetiredToker76 said:


> Most the world is going this way. I was reading about fast food that have done away with counter workers and replaced them either with kiosk ordering or phone app ordering. Brick & Mortar sales are going to plummet for all things in the next 10 years. Pretty soon the only place you'll deal with a sales person is if you're spending an order of magnitude in price over regular consumer goods. You'll get your family 'there and back' car from a website or an app and it will be delivered to your designated pickup place (probably by robotic truck in the next 20 years), you'll do the credit application online and never deal with a person. Somewhere between a Lexus and a Lambo will you start to encounter sales people again.
> 
> Basically only the rich will be able to afford personal service, the rest of us will be dealing with screens.


Around here most of the grocery and department stores have gone to self check out, which I hated at first but now prefer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Feel better soon damit headaches are the worst


I'm good thanks Jeff, it was the day after my booster for an hour and then I was fine.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2022)

Spent many hours on several dealerships in several states. Before 2008 American manufacturers had far too many dealers and were at a huge disadvantage to the newer names from Japan as far as efficiency in today’s world. Old Ford tractor dealers could also become car dealers and every place with a few houses, half a dozen bars and a church had their own Ford store.
Many were weeded out at that time.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

I am moving plants from veg to flower room....Debating if I want to run single or double ended lights. It's probably cool enough now to run the single ended if I run them at night. I guess I'll try them!!

I actually have 16 plants in veg and am only running 8....the other 8 are going to be massive by the time I am ready to flower them. They are already quite large


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am moving plants from veg to flower room....Debating if I want to run single or double ended lights. It's probably cool enough now to run the single ended if I run them at night. I guess I'll try them!!
> 
> I actually have 16 plants in veg and am only running 8....the other 8 are going to be massive by the time I am ready to flower them. They are already quite large


Take cuttings from them and compost them. Cuttings will be ready to flower before you are ready for them anyway. Select your schedule, you are in charge!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They unload it in your driveway. All warrantied up. Every drive under warranty is a test drive!


What if you don't like it?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Cool and sprinkly. If golf was 14 holes I'd be a god... $*#^@%÷>$*$*@!!!


Peak too soon?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What if you don't like it?


Then you call them to come take it back. That's what CarMax does currently. Up to 30 days and 1500 miles you can still get a full refund.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Then you call them to come take it back. That's what CarMax does currently. Up to 30 days and 1500 miles you can still get a full refund.


Sounds like a pain if you don't. Sure it might just be a call but what if you don't like the way it drives.....ergonomics and stuff like that. Not every car, truck or suv feels the same. How many weeks will it take for something that could take 20 minutes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have never changed struts myself....Shocks a few times, and they are bad enough....I know have heard struts can be dangerous!
> 
> He will be surprised when he hits a bump and it doesn't bounce for 5 minutes
> 
> ...


The dealership model sucks anyway. I'd prefer to buy online.



DarkWeb said:


> I'd like to test drive.


You can test drive a tesla at their store then buy it online.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Peak too soon?


Indulged too late!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like a pain if you don't. Sure it might just be a call but what if you don't like the way it drives.....ergonomics and stuff like that. Not every car, truck or suv feels the same. How many weeks will it take for something that could take 20 minutes?


Service dealers will have to be close by. They could schedule them there. Charging a fee to test drive could be a new business model. They'll figure it out. They always do. I think we won't own cars once they are fully self-driving we'll simply rent them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The dealership model sucks anyway. I'd prefer to buy online.
> 
> 
> 
> You can test drive a tesla at their store then buy it online.


I don't mind the idea. I bought my last jeep sight unseen on the dealer website. But I knew how it drove. I wouldn't mind if you could try some.

And how about if you need a vehicle? Like today so you can get to work lol can't be "oh sorry can't make it in till I get delivery" 4 to 5 month wait when you order a new jeep right now.

Funny....right now a 2 year old jeep was $54k. Same exact thing new.....same price just gotta wait lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Service dealers will have to be close by. They could schedule them there. Charging a fee to test drive could be a new business model. They'll figure it out. They always do. I think we won't own cars once they are fully self-driving we'll simply rent them.


Bet that works great around here.....like GPS lol

Edit: spelling


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bet that workes great around here.....like GPS lol


They'll figure it out or you guys will simply fork off the tree and evolve differently.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They'll figure it out or you guys will simply fork off the tree and evolve differently.


This will become a civil war.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 16, 2022)

go away


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> *Service dealers will have to be close by.* They could schedule them there. Charging a fee to test drive could be a new business model. They'll figure it out. They always do. I think we won't own cars once they are fully self-driving we'll simply rent them.


Now here's another problem lol



DarkWeb said:


> Bet that workes great around here.....like GPS lol


We actually have big orange road signs that say "STOP! Turn around, your GPS is wrong"


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They'll figure it out or you guys will simply fork off the tree and evolve differently.


Not everyone is the same. More than one flavor of ice cream..........

Hey what if you where told "sorry there's only vanilla"


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> go away
> View attachment 5198800


Did you get your delivery??


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can test drive a tesla at their store then buy it online.


 Such a fun test drive too!.
My son and I went and drove the model 3 long range AWD. He bought one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Such a fun test drive too!.
> My son and I went and drove the model 3 long range AWD. He bought one.


@Pacoson71 I'll wave if I see your jeep this weekend lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Pacoson71 I'll wave if I see your jeep this weekend lol


Going through MA? I'll be in RI cutting trees for trails this weekend.

I'll just wave at all Wranglers.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Going through MA? I'll be in RI cutting trees for trails this weekend.
> 
> *I'll just wave at all Wranglers.....*


LOL that's why I said that 

Yeah, yay rt2....can't wait for traffic lol

Lots of family down there. Unfortunately it's for a funeral.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Service dealers will have to be close by. They could schedule them there. Charging a fee to test drive could be a new business model. They'll figure it out. They always do. I think we won't own cars once they are fully self-driving we'll simply rent them.


Didn't I read a while back of a rental/lease type of program of higher end cars, drive one a few weeks or months and then get some other make model? You were allowed to do this x times a year.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

Dinner cooking time.  
I'ma smother some sausages in carmy onions. Nyom.
Nyom!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't I read a while back of a rental/lease type of program of higher end cars, drive one a few weeks or months and then get some other make model? You were allowed to do this x times a year.


I've heard of that. 

My jeep is like a pair of underwear........I try to keep it clean....but that's not always how it goes. I always try to make it bigger...but only as much as the rubber will let me.....And I only let you in if I like you


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've heard of that.
> 
> My jeep is like a pair of underwear........I try to keep it clean....but that's not always how it goes. I always try to make it bigger...but only as much as the rubber will let me.....And I only let you in if I like you


Wait, you try to make your underwear bigger, but not what it contains?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, you try to make your underwear bigger, but not what it contains?


It just happens


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, you try to make your underwear bigger, but not what it contains?


I'm still wrapping my mind around wearing rubber underwear.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm still wrapping my mind around wearing rubber underwear.


Sometimes things get wet and wild and you need a shake it out?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dinner cooking time.
> I'ma smother some sausages in carmy onions. Nyom.
> Nyom!


We made pressed/grilled Cubano's tonight & I'm stuffed.



I don't need no stinkin plancha, I have cast iron!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We made pressed/grilled Cubano's tonight & I'm stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 5198905
> 
> I don't need no stinkin plancha, I have cast iron!


Can I come over, dad? 
Looks delicious.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can I come over, dad?
> Looks delicious.


We made four & left overs are in the fridge, you know where the tv remote is.
Mom washed & folded your clothes from last week.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not everyone is the same. More than one flavor of ice cream..........
> 
> Hey what if you where told "sorry there's only vanilla"


You're arguing with the wrong person. You need to speak to the future.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you get your delivery??


She got it....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm still wrapping my mind around wearing rubber underwear.


I thought the same thing....I bet these do get tight!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2022)

There's some stir-fried pork under those spring onion slivers


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I thought the same thing....I bet these do get tight!
> 
> View attachment 5198971


See this is why I won't ever mod again, every core of my person, in that role, says that this just pushes that tiny hair over the TOS line that I'd have to do something. The rest of me, the total shit disturber who loves to play dirty on the internet, loves you for rising to the occasion and I applaud you.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> See this is why I won't ever mod again, every core of my person, in that role, says that this just pushes that tiny hair over the TOS line that I'd have to do something. The rest of me, the total shit disturber who loves to play dirty on the internet, loves you for rising to the occasion and I applaud you.


What? That's tame! I feel like the kinda green tinted wang that people post on threads about hermies/gender threads has gotta be worse


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What? That's tame! I feel like the kinda green tinted wang that people post on threads about hermies/gender threads has gotta be worse


Heh, I generally avoid gender reveal threads. Someone posts a pic of a seedling that 2 weeks old and asks for gender and yield, or asks if their anthers and seed pods are a problem in week 9, and I have nothing but smart-ass responses. I pretty much stick to the funny pic thread and here. The funny pic thread less since @Laughing Grass doesn't post as much as she used to.

I'm an iron fisted authoritarian, but a pesky irritating peasant. It's a weird dichotomy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

Ok wait wut? 
Nvm..

gonna get nother cold one, and have a smoke on the porch, it's been a roller-coaster week...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok wait wut?
> Nvm..
> 
> gonna get nother cold one, and have a smoke on the porch, it's been a roller-coaster week...


You must be pondering what I'm pondering...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok wait wut?
> Nvm..
> 
> gonna get nother cold one, and have a smoke on the porch, it's been a roller-coaster week...


enjoy your porch tomatoes!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> enjoy your porch tomatoes!


Salads are yummy....some how there always a hole in my beer..go figure


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> You must be pondering what I'm pondering...


Not at all..beer and space tomatoes thing....love picky and the brain btw


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Those rubber underwear are probably fast on a water slide


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those rubber underwear are probably fast on a water slide


but you feel every bump... :[


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those rubber underwear are probably fast on a water slide


If ya oil them up, hyper speed..


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

I use to have a pair of these for waterskiing when the water was frigid. Talk about squeezing into something!! And I was thin then!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> but you feel every bump... :[


jesus woman i cant even keep up with you. Just give me a chance. Maybe two chances


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to have a pair of these for waterskiing when the water was frigid. Talk about squeezing into something!! And I was thin then!
> 
> View attachment 5199009


I had one like that too for going on my jetskis


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2022)

Morning 




Oh that's right....we drove  

Man I slept like shit in a different bed. 

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2022)

Good beep, my favorite meeps. :]
It's the weekend!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 17, 2022)

then it’s time to …


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 17, 2022)

I missed the glass and poured seltzer water into my coffee...
Not bad!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

Good morning. Not a single plan comes to mind but we will muddle through


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I use to have a pair of these for waterskiing when the water was frigid. Talk about squeezing into something!! And I was thin then!
> 
> View attachment 5199009


My wetsuit was like that but long sleeves and a little heavier neoprene for surfing in January, when you wanted the Great Whites to see your white legs, because we don't taste good to them.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

In true Apple/UPS teamwork they lost my husband's Apple Watch for a few days last month and today they lost his iPhone that was supposed to arrive yesterday. It all has something to do with UPS' execrable hub at Ontario which shouldn't even be involved in Los Angeles crap. We prefer LAX losing our expensive electrical crap. We have standards!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Almost forgot the USPS fail. They shipped my shirt to Lancaster, PA. They'll figure it out, someday


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Almost forgot the USPS fail. They shipped my shirt to Lancaster, PA. They'll figure it out, someday


Don’t forget FedEx going broke as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t forget FedEx going broke as well.


They are the only ones that delivered my first winter shirt to test on time, yesterday LOL

I'm hoping it's as warm but wicking as they claim. We'll see


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

Morning.
Got my delivery. That’s how I slept so well, blueberry indica gummies and bubba punch rosin

Never seen them labeled like that before.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2022)

I should be driving off for camping today, instead I'm gonna pull up old plywood and some more floor tiles today.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I should be driving off for camping today, instead I'm gonna pull up old plywood and some more floor tiles today.


Right after this bowl...My muscles are already in rebellion about starting.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

Shit I forgot I watched last night…




GOLD!


Edit: 3-0


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning.
> Got my delivery. That’s how I slept so well, blueberry indica gummies and bubba punch rosin
> 
> Never seen them labeled like that before.
> View attachment 5199087


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Shit I forgot I watched last night…
> 
> View attachment 5199093
> 
> ...


Football kind of sneaks up on you when it's still hot weather.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5199094


I can’t make them anymore. Those look good, like red licorice.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Football kind of sneaks up on you when it's still hot weather.


Unless you live in Florida


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I can’t make them anymore. Those look good, like red licorice.


Thanks, they are tasty too. I'll say more when I finish my dog drag


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5199096


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Right after this bowl...My muscles are already in rebellion about starting.


Are they those old asbestos tiles that are glued down like they are there for life?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

Oops. I started a grow journal





__





Everybody's Doing It. 2022 Chernobyl/Meltdown Grow


Starting a new grow for the Fall. Featuring Bob Bitchens genetics which I have admired in a number of other growrooms here. I grow in promix hp and feed only gh Maxibloom and tap water. Seeds sprouted on 8/16 and have been transplanted to 4 gallon pots. I took 4 cuts from each and now I'm going...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> In true Apple/UPS teamwork they lost my husband's Apple Watch for a few days last month and today they lost his iPhone that was supposed to arrive yesterday. It all has something to do with UPS' execrable hub at Ontario which shouldn't even be involved in Los Angeles crap. We prefer LAX losing our expensive electrical crap. We have standards!


I don't get many packages but it's been quite a while since any of the carriers lost one. Just lucky


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

It is looking like spectacular weekend weather here with highs about 80f. I think I am going to get out there and putter with a few little projects, and then goof off later with a bike ride perhaps.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2022)

Damn it. My daughter isn't feeling good again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it. My daughter isn't feeling good again.


So sorry


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't get many packages but it's been quite a since any of the carriers lost one. Just lucky


My injectable meds better not start running late.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

Anyone have a real indoor grill? I wouldn’t mind the Swiss knife called the ninja but they all have small grill space.

I wanted to put a large concrete pad at the end of the ramp and put a new grill there. But we know how this ramp bullshit is coming along.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Are they those old asbestos tiles that are glued down like they are there for life?


No, just linoleum. The old plywood layers finally all came up.
Down to the original floorboards, getting walls stripped down, nails and screws pulled.
Going to need some self leveling compound and another layer of plywood, then new drywall, painting, flooring, then cabinets and plumbing hooked up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone have a real indoor grill? I wouldn’t mind the Swiss knife called the ninja but they all have small grill space.
> 
> I wanted to put a large concrete pad at the end of the ramp and put a new grill there. But we know how this ramp bullshit is coming along.


I have a large cast iron griddle with raised ribs on one side that will make grill marks on what you cook on it.
Mornin, beautiful 58 degrees with the fan in the back door and a projected high of 78! The prognosticators are saying possible rain and highs in the 60's by Sun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2022)

Well considering it's raining here and we have a 20 % of rain


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

This looks better


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This looks better
> View attachment 5199181


I have one like that. It works well. Except you have to preheat to make toast


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This looks better
> View attachment 5199181


My cohabitant brought up getting an air fryer last night. I don't know where I would store it though.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> My cohabitant brought up getting an air fryer last night. I don't know where I would store it though.


I love this one of mine




__





Ninja Foodi 14-in-1 8-qt. SMART XL Pressure Cooker Steam Fryer with SmartLid™ & Smart Thermometer—Ninja


Pressure cook, air fry, and SteamCrisp™—all under one SmartLid™. Juicer, faster, and crispier results with 14 cooking functions. Free shipping.




www.ninjakitchen.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love this one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no use for the pressure cooker part though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have no use for the pressure cooker part though.


Mushrooms?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

Green beans in the pressure cooker yo.

That’s awesome. I could get rid of all this shit in my kitchen! Thank you @curious2garden


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

I've never used one for anything, I remember mom using one for canning is all.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I've never used one for anything, I remember mom using one for canning is all.


I make a roast lemon chicken within an hour, baby back ribs in 30 minutes that I'd match with mine coming off the smoker and let's think about those pork belly tacos in 30 minutes. The best carnitas I've ever made came from the Ninja in 35 minutes!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

Moonage Daydream | Official Website | September 22 2022


Watch the trailer, find screenings & book tickets for Moonage Daydream on the official site. In theaters September 22 2022 brought to you by Neon Rated. Directed by: Brett Morgen.




www.moonagedaydream.film





I've been listening to the album today. 45 remastered and live tracks. Phew


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Moonage Daydream | Official Website | September 22 2022
> 
> 
> Watch the trailer, find screenings & book tickets for Moonage Daydream on the official site. In theaters September 22 2022 brought to you by Neon Rated. Directed by: Brett Morgen.
> ...


I think I saw Bowie in 77, but mostly I was blind drunk, blacked out 95% of it.
I remember he came on stage and started a song, first and last time doing qualudes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I saw Bowie in 77, but mostly I was blind drunk, blacked out 95% of it.
> I remember he came on stage and started a song, first and last time doing qualudes.


OMG, I remember putting my car in the ditch on Quaaludes and having to walk home in slow motion.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think I saw Bowie in 77, but mostly I was blind drunk, blacked out 95% of it.
> I remember he came on stage and started a song, first and last time doing qualudes.


Yep, I (don't) remember those days.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I (don't) remember those days.
> View attachment 5199306


I do... you missed nothing


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

OMG, the night I put my car in the ditch I was drugged. I was at a party, and when I tipped my beer up to take the last swig from the bottle, there were 3 half dissolved Quaaludes that a pretty good friend of mine thought would be a funny prank. 

I was pissed, and left....but didn't make it home. Nodded and put my little car into the ditch and it stalled. I remember having the hood up messing around with it and some guy stopped and said "you better get the f*** out of here before a cops come", and I was smart enough to listen. 

When I came back in the morning, my car was gone...It got impounded, and they messed up it up towing it. Or I did with the ditch  

I don't know how I never got a DUI in my drinking years. Lucky I guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OMG, the night I put my car in the ditch I was drugged. I was at a party, and when I tipped my beer up to take the last swig from the bottle, there were 3 half dissolved Quaaludes that a pretty good friend of mine thought would be a funny prank.
> 
> I was pissed, and left....but didn't make it home. Nodded and put my little car into the ditch and it stalled. I remember having the hood up messing around with it and some guy stopped and said "you better get the f*** out of here before a cops come", and I was smart enough to listen.
> 
> ...


Once upon a time in Delaware my husband drove his f'n hot RoadRunner or was it a Charger (lesson-don't let me retell your story) into the ocean. The locals rescued his dumbass and were 'caring' for him when the staties arrived. The staties didn't believe them but my husband lived to drink and drive another day


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OMG, the night I put my car in the ditch I was drugged. I was at a party, and when I tipped my beer up to take the last swig from the bottle, there were 3 half dissolved Quaaludes that a pretty good friend of mine thought would be a funny prank.
> 
> I was pissed, and left....but didn't make it home. Nodded and put my little car into the ditch and it stalled. I remember having the hood up messing around with it and some guy stopped and said "you better get the f*** out of here before a cops come", and I was smart enough to listen.
> 
> ...


My brother said "Hey, isn't that Henry's car up in that tree?"
This is like 4 am and foggy, coming off the I95 exit... we were mostly smashed
"Wonder how he managed that?" I asked. That thing had drove up 2 saplings and was sitting undamaged in an oak tree.
"Where are the cops?"
"Where's Henry?" I wondered. 

State police asked him the same thing later, he said it must of been stolen while he was sleeping


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

Damn I slept away most of this beautiful day.

I did a little concrete repair this morning and then I was exhausted. Went from the sofa to bed. Couldn't imagine why I was so tired and then remembered, I had a Covid booster Thursday. Looked up the symptoms, and right up top is "Fatigue".

Yep!! Frozen chicken and fries for dinner.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn I slept away most of this beautiful day.
> 
> I did a little concrete repair this morning and then I was exhausted. Went from the sofa to bed. Couldn't imagine why I was so tired and then remembered, I had a Covid booster Thursday. Looked up the symptoms, and right *up top is "Fatigue".*
> 
> Yep!! Frozen chick and fries for dinner.


I bet you'll beat this in 24 hours it's just a nuisance


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I bet you'll beat this in 24 hours it's just a nuisance


I'm just glad no headache!! And the arm is better today, so yep, hopefully tomorrow I'll be back to "normal".


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OMG, the night I put my car in the ditch I was drugged. I was at a party, and when I tipped my beer up to take the last swig from the bottle, there were 3 half dissolved Quaaludes that a pretty good friend of mine thought would be a funny prank.
> 
> I was pissed, and left....but didn't make it home. Nodded and put my little car into the ditch and it stalled. I remember having the hood up messing around with it and some guy stopped and said "you better get the f*** out of here before a cops come", and I was smart enough to listen.
> 
> ...


I drove highly buzzed on booze exactly once in college, made it to the fast food two miles away and back, but scared the living shit out of myself so I never did it again. About 15 years after college, I was at a party and had just popped a nice dose of molly when 4 girls came up to me and begged me to take them to a rave about 10 miles away. I looked at my clock, did some mental math and decided to go for it. We pulled up to the rave and there were 7 cop cars surrounding the parking lot and the organizer (a guy we knew) was out on the entrance in cuffs. Then the molly hit.

That was the most difficult 10 mile drive back to party 1 I'd ever done, I wasn't sure if I wanted to dance or tackle one or all 4 of giggling girls in the back of my SUV for some cuddle time, but I couldn't wait to get back on terra firma.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I drove highly buzzed on booze exactly once in college, made it to the fast food two miles away and back, but scared the living shit out of myself so I never did it again. About 15 years after college, I was at a party and had just popped a nice dose of molly when 4 girls came up to me and begged me to take them to a rave about 10 miles away. I looked at my clock, did some mental math and decided to go for it. We pulled up to the rave and there were 7 cop cars surrounding the parking lot and the organizer (a guy we knew) was out on the entrance in cuffs. Then the molly hit.
> 
> That was the most difficult 10 mile drive back to party 1 I'd ever done, I wasn't sure if I wanted to dance or tackle one or all 4 of giggling girls in the back of my SUV for some cuddle time, but I couldn't wait to get back on terra firma.


I did not read clock the first time I read it lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2022)

Trying Trainwreck for the first time. Wax in the puffco and I love it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Trying Trainwreck for the first time. Wax in the puffco and I love it.View attachment 5199376


I just finished a Trainwreck cart that was good. They called it a Sativa. Onto Cherrie-Pie now, supposed to be a hybrid. 

I'm not so sure with these carts....I personally think they have one big vat of distillate and they add different terps to create different flavors. 

Probably depends who makes them I guess. They sure are handy though.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 17, 2022)

Sigh.... 

Just finished watching Thor: Love and Thunder. If my daughter were still somewhere between 4-9 I would have absolutely put two months effort into making a daddy-daughter Love and Thunder Halloween costume set. As it is, she's 12 going on 24 and when I told her she responded with "_Sheesh dad, I can't do that I'm too old and I have plans with my friends to do our vampire theme..._" <for almost 5 minutes she went on about why we couldn't do it now, which I never suggested> and then finally finished with, "_...but yeah that would have been cute."_

Way to kill the vibe kid. Sheesh teenagers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

Good morning 

making cookies.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning
> 
> making cookies.
> 
> View attachment 5199469


Gimme cookie! Nyomnyomnyomynomnyom!

Good beep, fellow humeeps. I come in peace. :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Gimme cookie! Nyomnyomnyomynomnyom!
> 
> Good beep, fellow humeeps. I come in peace. :]


I’m using mint chocolate chips this time


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 18, 2022)

All present and correct.

Good morning


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm exhausted when I woke up, dreamed about using the circular saw, plywood and drilling holes for plumbing all night.
The nightmare was a subliminal message that I need to pick my cabinet sizes and sink out before I do anything else today.
I saw what's going to happen if I fuck it up, what a nightmare to wake up to.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m using mint chocolate chips this time
> 
> View attachment 5199475


I see how it is! :'[
Is there an occasion?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2022)

20 minutes of hilly walking fast after 100 full knee bends and done some trimming of Sun Ra f2. 
Sun Ra f2 in the Vapor Genie Aluminum for test vape.
Later


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning
> 
> making cookies.
> 
> View attachment 5199469


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Morning


I'm hungry 

Hope everyone is doing great today


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope everyone is doing great today


Is the kiddo feeling better?


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2022)

Woke up too early again, it's like my brain skips back to central time sometimes. It's dark at 0400. Had to take the fan out of the back door, it's a little nippily out this morning. Radar is actually showing colors today, I need to go roll up the windows in the vehicles and cover the fire pit. Might make it to the lower 70's this afternoon, football weather.
Mornin all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I see how it is! :'[
> Is there an occasion?


Poisoning other people with this batch


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poisoning other people with this batch


Laughing grassassin! Gonna give them death by giggles?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Laughing grassassin! Gonna give them death by giggles?


I also have some chocolate wafers. I’m gonna put one on top of each cookie


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I also have some chocolate wafers. I’m gonna put one on top of each cookie
> 
> View attachment 5199528


My son made some dark chocolate cookies with pnutbutter chips. I know better than to medicate them because eating them is like smoking crack, I have to force myself to not eat a whole bag of them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

Good morning 
What a game…


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is the kiddo feeling better?


So far she's doing good today. And that's good because I have a surprise for them  



Laughing Grass said:


> Poisoning other people with this batch


I believe that


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So far she's doing good today. And that's good because I have a surprise for them
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that


Please tell me LG didn't send you cookies. Don't give those to her!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2022)

mmmmmm, cookies!

It's noon and I need food!!

and lots of it!!

Remember the days when someone would call, "dinner is ready"


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> mmmmmm, cookies!
> 
> It's noon and I need food!!
> 
> ...


Not at my house lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

Gen X latchkey kid…


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2022)

Back when I did sugar I could do serious damage to a big pack of Double Stuffed Oreos, almost “sleep eating”.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Back when I did sugar I could do serious damage to a big pack of Double Stuffed Oreos, almost “sleep eating”.


I liked the cookie part, eat 'em till I hop up and down.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Back when I did sugar I could do serious damage to a big pack of Double Stuffed Oreos, almost “sleep eating”.


Me too....I have a very bad habit of middle of the night snacking, including taking a handful of cookies back to bed. 

Gonna hit up KFC for the first time in a very long time. Then maybe walk it off at the park, and /or clean my car interior. It needs it!!

The $5 fill up is now $6 and no cookie.  Bastards!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 18, 2022)

I would have rather woken up to the smell of freshly baked cookies. Instead I woke up to the smell of freshly microwaved clam chowder. When I asked my daughter if she cooked something she said, "No, but I had a candle lit, one of the non-smelly ones."

I look around upstairs for what has died, go to the kitchen and find the Campbell's Chunky Soup can in the sink. "I thought you didn't cook!" I barked.

Offspring replies, "The microwave isn't cooking it's microwaving, it's not like I used the OVEN."

I howl back, "It's a microwave OVEN, that cooks food with electromagnetic MICRO WAVES! Cooking with conduction or cooking with radiation, it's all cooking that creates funky smells that spread throughout the house. If you say 'I didn't cook!' I'm looking for dead clams hidden under your bed!"

Offspring, "Fine I cooked."

I've only been up three hours and already wish I had more weed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I liked the cookie part, eat 'em till I hop up and down.


They have gluten free double stuff here. I let the wife hold the package.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

I cut my hair bahaha… it’s that trainwreck strain!


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I cut my hair bahaha… it’s that trainwreck strain!


Become the Trainwreck...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Become the Trainwreck...


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5199739


Hey, I seem to have some influence in here, The spore companies are happy, and buying these bags is for a good cause!








The Mushroom Grow Bag | All-in-one | Guaranteed To Work


The premiere mushroom grow bag. The easiest way to grow mushrooms. 100% organic. Just add spores. Guaranteed to grow mushrooms or your money back.




magicbag.co


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Listen to Ben Harper - Burn One Down by Ovidijus D on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/e8skU


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Listen to Hotel Whatever You Like by Safety Orange on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/pKeAL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Listen to MAT McHUGH - Love Come Save Me (live at Random Hall) by MAT McHUGH on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/pSpWy


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> DAMNIT
> No tattoo per my dr who called me to personally say NO.
> Bummer


That's damn hard news to hear..." denial , anger , acceptance ".....one of life's harsher experiences ! A "Big Red heart " with a bad-ass dagger plunged through the left ventricle, dripping blood all the fuck over would of been nice. ! A nice touch would be the addition of your demeanor/mindset....something......I always loved that pithy phrase......
" Go Fuck Yourself " . Hope you weren't gonna get one of those large tats (plain black) portraits of some old ugly relative on ya.......yucky ! ( I've been smoking).


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

And I'm home  

Jeep is clean....inside and out. I heard "dad I need a bag" only thing I had was paper  it contained it for about a minute lol oh man puke all over. At least it wasn't raining or -20 so we could open the windows. Poor kid I felt so bad. But she felt better just in time for the surprise. 








Indoor Water Park & Resort | Boston Resort | Great Wolf Lodge


Great Wolf Lodge indoor water park and resort offers a wide variety of fun family attractions from water slides to interactive games. Discover fun activities and our kid-friendly indoor water park resort hotel.




www.greatwolf.com





They had a blast! I've been waiting to go for a while. We had planned to originally go March of 2020 lol that didn't happen. But we still had day passes and I'm happy they honored them. We told the kids this morning when they asked to go to the hotel pool lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

this lemon bubble slaps...


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 18, 2022)

" Another Day In The Life of......Ivan ---------- ? " . Got my ass otta bed and " hit the ground running ( post operation " Scramle The Mind " ) . Couldn't f-off today ,had a few jobs that had to be done.......priorities ! Sometimes , ya just gotta take care of business ! So it began ; refinishing very f'ing old croquet mallets that I resurrected from the dirt from an old broken down shit-shack. Give nice finish , repaint the colors etc. Next the hard work of cleaning bongs ! At this point I'm whipped but one very important job left..............." dial in " the scope on a rifle ( pellet gun of my kids) . I'm putting my Gilly suit on.....sit in tall brush at edge of road and start shooting this f'ing lowlife in the asshole everyday he walks up hill to mailboxes ! His been " bugging/harassing my wife and daughter.....I f'ing warned him...he's psycho ! 
Very rough busy day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

Those cookies are strong!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those cookies are strong!
> 
> View attachment 5199866


I prefer the eating of handfuls of gummies.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those cookies are strong!
> 
> View attachment 5199866


Did you assassinate yourself?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Did you assassinate yourself?


Half cookie, four hour nap.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Half cookie, four hour nap.


Job well done!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those cookies are strong!
> 
> View attachment 5199866


You haven't mastered normal cookies at all


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Half cookie, four hour nap.


Nice dosing!
I like the 00 oil caps, zero carbs. Just hate filling the caps.
I was a cookie monster before, not a patient, methodical type with a steady hand to fill those things.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Nice dosing!
> I like the 00 oil caps, zero carbs. Just hate filling the caps.
> I was a cookie monster before, not a patient, methodical type with a steady hand to fill those things.


I had to get used to filling them in a capsule machine. I was always spilling down the sides.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2022)

I got my car interior detailed....It's been a long time! Might take a road trip next weekend, possibly. 

Went for a walk at the park and my vaporizer stuck on and got insanely hot in my pants pocket, and it leaked. Insanity!! Could have been worse


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's damn hard news to hear..." denial , anger , acceptance ".....one of life's harsher experiences ! A "Big Red heart " with a bad-ass dagger plunged through the left ventricle, dripping blood all the fuck over would of been nice. ! A nice touch would be the addition of your demeanor/mindset....something......I always loved that pithy phrase......
> " Go Fuck Yourself " . Hope you weren't gonna get one of those large tats (plain black) portraits of some old ugly relative on ya.......yucky ! ( I've been smoking).


Nah, 
I’m definitely bummed.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And I'm home
> 
> Jeep is clean....inside and out. I heard "dad I need a bag" only thing I had was paper  it contained it for about a minute lol oh man puke all over. At least it wasn't raining or -20 so we could open the windows. Poor kid I felt so bad. But she felt better just in time for the surprise.
> 
> ...


My car is always a f'ing mess....the only time I really clean and polish is when I'm ready to sell it. Never liked spending time cleaning that......there's always something ya gotta clean......never wanna spend a good portion of my life f'ing cleaning.....I ain't no Puritan. Fuck-it , it's a dirty world.......clean,clean,clean my ass !


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

I just watched Goodnight Mommy and I’m creeped out.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Nah, View attachment 5199896
> I’m definitely bummed.


That's a shit-fuck deal....love Manatees, love the composition and colors. No tats on me ( yet ).....I was always thinking that I might get tired of looking at it for the rest of my life......Hey , they make some good " fake ones "....I know, not much of an option.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's a shit-fuck deal....love Manatees, love the composition and colors. No tats on me ( yet ).....I was always thinking that I might get tired of looking at it for the rest of my life......Hey , they make some good " fake ones "....I know, not much of an option.


I was gonna get a matching one with my daughter too man.
I think @manfredo suggested henna, but.
I’ve got three and (beware) they are addictive.
Oh well, watcha gonna do.
I just dropped my puffco and didn’t even spill the water, I’d hate to break it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's a shit-fuck deal....love Manatees, love the composition and colors. No tats on me ( yet ).....I was always thinking that I might get tired of looking at it for the rest of my life......Hey , they make some good " fake ones "....I know, not much of an option.


Also, you forget you have them, at least I do.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I cut my hair bahaha… it’s that trainwreck strain!


I used the colander as a guide at least. 
Trainwreck trippin


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

Monday morning, sure could use a cookie and 2 more hours of sleep, or a very large coffee and a joint.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 19, 2022)

Can't help but watch. 5 hours ahead of us, (EST)













Sailors will pull Queen Elizabeth's coffin on ropes to state funeral at Westminster Abbey


Rehearsals are taking place for the ceremonial procession which will be held Monday




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Can't help but watch. 5 hours ahead of us, (EST)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone right now is wearing wizzard cloaks and staffs, looks like a Hogwarts school reunion. 
Now someone has drawn an enchanted sword to show, wonder what the hell that was about.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Everyone right now is wearing wizzard cloaks and staffs, looks like a Hogwarts school reunion.
> Now someone has drawn an enchanted sword to show, wonder what the hell that was about.


My mistake, not sorcerers. That was a bit surreal this morning.








Royal Victorian Order - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 19, 2022)

Certainly no one can do pageantry like the British.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Certainly no one can do pageantry like the British.


 And the Vatican


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 19, 2022)

Sometimes I wake up and I'm not in the mood to even say Good Morning. Don't last more than 1 cup and 1 pull though. Tropicana Cookies works wonders.

Good morning.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2022)

Holy crap !!! @Laughing Grass @manfredo you better batting down the hatches . Storm just blew through here and I thought I was waking to a tornado . It poured and hailed for 10min straight with 60-70 mph winds . I‘m afraid to to go outback and see what destruction it has done . Definitely going to check roof and eves for damage too  as I thought I heard something come down .  for sure !

it’s 64° heading to 82° with sunny sky’s after this morning’s storm .


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got my car interior detailed....It's been a long time! Might take a road trip next weekend, possibly.
> 
> Went for a walk at the park and my vaporizer stuck on and got insanely hot in my pants pocket, and it leaked. Insanity!! Could have been worse


 You really don’t need a lithium fire in your pants .  Talk about getting blazed  .lol


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2022)

73* today so far
Sun and 93* later


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Morning 


Tired...

How's everyone doing on this foggy Monday morning?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Certainly no one can do pageantry like the British.


Hold my beer!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Holy crap !!! @Laughing Grass @manfredo you better batting down the hatches . Storm just blew here and I thought I was waking to a tornado . It poured and hailed for 10min straight with 60-70 mph winds . I‘m afraid to to go outback and see what destruction it has done . Definitely going to check roof and eve damage too  as I thought I heard something come down . View attachment 5199978 for sure !
> 
> it’s 64° heading to 82° with sunny sky’s after this morning’s storm .


Nothing crazy here today. Maybe a little rain.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> And the Vatican
> View attachment 5199977


Wait, these are the guards for the gents who condemn* homosexuality? Yiiiikes. Should we tell them?

Good beep, my meeps. How do you do?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Can't help but watch. 5 hours ahead of us, (EST)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got up and wino is watching! Of all people.
On the other hand, I’ve seen enough of Britain to check it off my list lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Certainly no one can do pageantry like the British.


Mardi Gras Brazil.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Holy crap !!! @Laughing Grass @manfredo you better batting down the hatches . Storm just blew here and I thought I was waking to a tornado . It poured and hailed for 10min straight with 60-70 mph winds . I‘m afraid to to go outback and see what destruction it has done . Definitely going to check roof and eve damage too  as I thought I heard something come down . View attachment 5199978 for sure !
> 
> it’s 64° heading to 82° with sunny sky’s after this morning’s storm .


The sun is shining at the moment but rain will be here by noon they say, and last til midnight. Looks like a good soaker...Thanks for the heads up and hope all is well for you outdoors!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, these are the guards for the gents who condemn* homosexuality? Yiiiikes. Should we tell them?
> 
> Good beep, my meeps. How do you do?


That why they're called the Swish Guards.  
Okay, I'll see myself out.

The summer of roofers continues across the street.

Good morning!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

Can I please? I’ve been dying to play it…


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

61 degrees this cloudy morning, possible showers/thunderstorms this afternoon with a high of 71. I might actually need to put jeans on today. 
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> 61 degrees this cloudy morning, possible showers/thunderstorms this afternoon with a high of 71. I might actually need to put jeans on today.
> Mornin.


Probably does feel cold


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

My brother's ex girlfriend, who is trying to get him back asked if she could come talk over drinks this evening.
Who wants to take bets on how hilariously badly this is gonna go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> And the Vatican
> View attachment 5199977


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My brother's ex girlfriend, who is trying to get him back asked if she could come talk over drinks this evening.
> Who wants to take bets on how hilariously badly this is gonna go?


At a bar I hope, not your house.


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My brother's ex girlfriend, who is trying to get him back asked if she could come talk over drinks this evening.
> Who wants to take bets on how hilariously badly this is gonna go?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> At a bar I hope, not your house.


Nah, my house. She actually helped me move and stuff. When they broke up I was like her rebound friend for a few months. She is so far beyond too good for him, hoping it doesn't work out between them!
No clue why someone with every aspect of their life put together except for a good choice of man wants him, but who knows...
I am just bad at handling other people crying at me, hah.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nah, my house. She actually helped me move and stuff. When they broke up I was like her rebound friend for a few months. She is so far beyond too good for him, hoping it doesn't work out between them!
> No clue why someone with every aspect of their life put together except for a good choice of man wants him, but who knows...
> I am just bad at handling other people crying at me, hah.


Give her a cookie....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Give her a cookie....


I've read this book...


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5200021


She wants the weiner...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nah, my house. She actually helped me move and stuff. When they broke up I was like her rebound friend for a few months. She is so far beyond too good for him, hoping it doesn't work out between them!
> No clue why someone with every aspect of their life put together except for a good choice of man wants him, but who knows...
> I am just bad at handling other people crying at me, hah.


My personal rule on giving relationship advice.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> 61 degrees this cloudy morning, possible showers/thunderstorms this afternoon with a high of 71. I might actually need to put jeans on today.
> Mornin.


We've made it to 54  it's supposed to be 81 but I'll be surprised if we make it.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> She wants the weiner...


She does!!
I just don't get how hanging with me is supposed to help. I never talk to the idiot. I told him to get lost after he used my number for stuff and I started getting telemarketers calling for him at all hours.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> My *brother's ex girlfriend, who is trying to get him back asked if she could come talk* over drinks this evening.
> Who wants to take bets on how hilariously badly this is gonna go?



You'd be amazed how easy it is to hide an axe which makes pulling out a knife to be expected, good luck.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5200026
> You'd be amazed how easy it is to hide an axe which makes pulling out a knife to be expected, good luck.


Hey, if I get axe murdered by a blonde it'll be quicker than how I was gonna go!


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We've made it to 54  it's supposed to be 81 but I'll be surprised if we make it.


We've had .07" of rain so far, not impressed.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> a blonde


That explains a lot...
You know why blonds wear panties? To keep their ankles warm.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

You know how a blond knows her date is over? The dome light comes on.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> At a bar I hope, not your house.


Even easier to hide an axe there; coats


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My personal rule on giving relationship advice.


Because it never works out and their real intent isn't advice it's recruitment LOL


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> She wants the weiner...


And never underestimate the power of a blow job


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Even easier to hide an axe there; coats


Just present your ticket to the axecheck girl.

Personally I think the biggest axe available should be brandished. Nobody can stop staring at that while you slide out your butterfly knife.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, if I get axe murdered by a blonde it'll be quicker than how I was gonna go!


How were you planing on going?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just present your ticket to the axecheck girl.
> 
> Personally I think the biggest axe available should be brandished. Nobody can stop staring at that while you slide out your butterfly knife.


Oh puhleaze don't recommend butterfly knives, they take a modicum of skill and training, let's call it a switchblade.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh puhleaze don't recommend butterfly knives, they take a modicum of skill and training, let's call it a switchblade.


Absurdism was a factor in my word choice LOL


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Absurdism was a factor in my word choice LOL


"Let me just whip this thing out."


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> We've had .07" of rain so far, not impressed.


CAVU here


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How were you planing on going?


Three blondes?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> "Let me just whip this thing out."


*pokes own thigh*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Absurdism was a factor in my word choice LOL


I come from a world where absurdities were taken as serving suggestions in homicides and suicides. Yes I have seriously uttered the words not to spread contraceptive jelly on toast.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> contraceptive jelly


Do they make different flavors of that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Three blondes?


You too?


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Redheads for the win.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do they make different flavors of that?


I'm not a pharmacist. I stay in my lane.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Redheads for the win.


You're on a roll, how many cookies did you eat? 
I'm just trying to catch up


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Three blondes?


I'm detecting a blonde focus, sounds more like you're trying to snake your brothers ex? Ok, that's pretty impressive. Go for it  YOLO


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Three blondes?


Four non blondes.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You're on a roll,


It just happens sometimes, other times I get this as a reaction.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Four non blondes.


So, kick Baby spice out of the group?
She can still get coffee, if you write it down.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I come from a world where absurdities were taken as serving suggestions in homicides and suicides. Yes I have seriously uttered the words not to spread contraceptive jelly on toast.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> CAVU here


Made me look up stuff again.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Redheads for the win.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Trust me, I know... like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

I think Jen Psaki is hot.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2022)

Doesn’t everyone?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm detecting a blonde focus, sounds more like you're trying to snake your brothers ex? Ok, that's pretty impressive. Go for it  YOLO


No, I'm taken, I think..
@Laughing Grass Sushi went well! :]


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Marg Helgenberger.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No, I'm taken, I think..
> @Laughing Grass Sushi went well! :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

Roger, I’ve got jelly rancher rosin, over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

Well shit hello monday......how's everyone doing and everyones weekend.....

woke up this morning to a steamy 74F, yeah the humidity is back thanks to the gulf here for a while, high today 95F 

now to attack this coffee cup and these taco.......

prayers for Puerto Rico btw.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

I think I’m taken too, Roger, over.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

There’s 1000 rooms, those crazy brits!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No, I'm taken, I think..
> @Laughing Grass Sushi went well! :]


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


A definite crush…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think Jen Psaki is hot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> A definite crush…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No, I'm taken, I think..
> @Laughing Grass Sushi went well! :]


So you're a couple now? Congratulations!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Hell yeah and a brain!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're a couple now? Congratulations!


Wait, what have we missed?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


She needs a better colorist.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm not really into redheads.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not really into redheads.


Me neither, they smell weird too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not really into redheads.


Liar!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't get a day off but my lights do.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Bonnie Raitt, slide guitar is sexy.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're a couple now? Congratulations!


You know how awkward I am. We're both fucking losers! But it seems likely...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Bonnie Raitt, slide guitar is sexy.


Is there another bonnie Raitt that I'm not aware of?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Liar!


Not really


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there another bonnie Raitt that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You know how awkward I am. We're both fucking losers! But it seems likely...


Stick your tongue in his ear. I read somewhere that guys like that.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stick your tongue in his ear. I read somewhere that guys like that.
> 
> View attachment 5200043


Only when I need help with getting ear wax out...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stick your tongue in his ear. I read somewhere that guys like that.
> 
> View attachment 5200043


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2022)

I went to a Luke Bryan concert last Saturday ( held in a farmers field out in the middle of nowhere) and I don’t even like country music . I didn’t even want to go , but the scenery was sure nice . If he decides to come back next year I’m getting a shirt made that says “ I love cowgirl rides “ .


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stick your tongue in his ear. I read somewhere that guys like that.
> 
> View attachment 5200043


Ewwwww. Wet Willie's are wretched and anyone who does it as a surprise deserves to get swirlied.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ewwwww. Wet Willie's are wretched and anyone who does it as a surprise deserves to get swirlied.


Trust me, I know what men like.  

Don't listen to @raratt, he likes bonnie raitt


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trust me, I know what men like.
> 
> Don't listen to @raratt, he likes bonnie raitt


I mean the picture he posted she looks kinda hot... I might be a ratt-alike.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 19, 2022)

Red head.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> It just happens sometimes, other times I get this as a reaction.


Can confirm


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

2 isn't quite enough but 3 starts to glue up the little gray cells.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Blues are sexy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean the picture he posted she looks kinda hot... I might be a ratt-alike.


Work with me here!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5200055
> 
> 2 isn't quite enough but 3 starts to glue up the little gray cells.


Did you make them?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yeah, Psaki could peg my desires....



I mean questions, she could peg my well thought out and structured questions, yeah that's it.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Blues are sexy.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

How did I forget this one? Tina can do anything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

I was today years old when I found out why chainsaws were invented.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yikes! 

I mean, just yikes!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I mean, just yikes!


IKR!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was today years old when I found out why chainsaws were invented.


Now you ruined chainsaws for me , thanks.
I just assumed it was to compete with Paul Bunyan.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you make them?


Yes! My new obsession


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yes! My new obsession


Don't you love playing weed scientist? Makes me feel like the chillest witch, or something...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yes! My new obsession


You're a man of many obsessions. They look awesome, can you taste any weed flavour?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a man of many obsessions. They look awesome, can you taste any weed flavour?


Hobbies. I have hobbies lol.

They taste great to me. I doubled the amount of citric acid my recipe called for so they are extra sour

I infused my oil with decarbed rosin pucks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hobbies. I have hobbies lol.
> 
> They taste great to me. I doubled the amount of citric acid my recipe called for so they are extra sour
> 
> I infused my oil with decarbed rosin pucks


Is that in your LEVO? I need to get me one of those.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hobbies. I have hobbies lol.
> 
> They taste great to me. I doubled the amount of citric acid my recipe called for so they are extra sour
> 
> I infused my oil with decarbed rosin pucks


I love doing pulled butter mints with canna-oil. Sweets are so dangerous though...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that in your LEVO? I need to get me one of those.


Get a decarb/infusion machine, become degenerate. Join us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Get a decarb/infusion machine, become degenerate. Join us.


I use an ardent nova. It doesn't do infusion tho. 



And an old crockpot for doing the infusion.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that in your LEVO? I need to get me one of those.


It works really well. I need to do another run


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use an ardent nova. It doesn't do infusion tho.
> 
> View attachment 5200075
> 
> ...


It does too! That's what I used for years. Just buy the little sleeve on their website! I updated to their larger model because degenerate. And I gave the sleeve to that boi, otherwise I'd have sent it to ya, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2022)

Got out there and cleaned my truck interior this morning. She was very jealous that the Honda got cleaned yesterday and she did not. Fordy threatened to break down again if she did not get a thorough douching, so be it!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It works really well. I need to do another run


Old methods are tried and true


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It does too! That's what I used for years. Just buy the little sleeve on their website! I updated to their larger model because degenerate. And I gave the sleeve to that boi, otherwise I'd have sent it to ya, lol.


I'd need a bigger one, I usually infuse 2 oz at a time.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd need a bigger one, I usually infuse 2 oz at a time.


Into how much oil? You might like the Levo C better


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> She wants the weiner...


What the ex wants is not relevant to the position she puts @Rswr in.

cock-block
VULGAR SLANG•US
_verb_
verb: *cockblock*

prevent (someone) from succeeding in their attempt to engage in sexual activity.
"are you that desperate that you will cock-block your friends so that they don't get any action?"

_noun_
noun: *cockblock*

a person who prevents someone from succeeding in their attempt to engage in sexual activity.
"her cock block of a little brother barges into the room"












__





Nobody Likes A Cockblock: Swanson, R., Jansen, Jess: 9780692636756: Amazon.com: Books


Nobody Likes A Cockblock [Swanson, R., Jansen, Jess] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Nobody Likes A Cockblock



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd need a bigger one, I usually infuse 2 oz at a time.


Same, it's why I bought the FX in the end. Ground up and smooshed down the nova barely fits 1.5 ounces. 
I was basically down the middle on every infusion machine I looked at and went with the nova because I got some good coupons for a website that had nova as the only brand it stocked on that category. 
Just get one


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> What the ex wants is not relevant to the position she puts @Rswr in.
> 
> cock-block
> VULGAR SLANG•US
> ...


I mean, my implicit honesty means I will probably just tell her she is barking up a shitty tree. Especially if she gasses me up with whiskey, the ol' no hold's tongue juice...


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Same, it's why I bought the FX in the end. Ground up and smooshed down the nova barely fits 1.5 ounces.
> I was basically down the middle on every infusion machine I looked at and went with the nova because I got some good coupons for a website that had nova as the only brand it stocked on that category.
> Just get one


The levo can handle 2 oz if you get a second power.pod or use the 'french press hack'


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Into how much oil? You might like the Levo C better


I usually do 2 oz weed to 1 lb butter.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The levo can handle 2 oz if you get a second power.pod or use the 'french press hack'


I believe it. The FX fits 3 or so ground ounces, but if it stops working I might change it up. The purple of the ardent doesn't match my kitchen :[


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I believe it. The FX fits 3 or so ground ounces, but if it stops working I might change it up. The purple of the ardent doesn't match my kitchen :[


I want everything in my kitchen to be the color of my Levo!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

I just started decarbing lol. See what you've done!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

$420 CAD. I've been on a spending spree lately. I'll see what the price is like on Black Friday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

And some of the last of the tomatoes. Still have a few in the greenhouse


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

I actually still have a lot of potted cherry tomatoes. But they are still green and I don't know what the weather will bring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Saved this one from the sauce. It's gonna be a caprese salad.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2022)

Well everything looks to have survived this morning’s weather . Plants were all leaning over , branches tangled but nothing broke or snapped off .

@DarkWeb your making me hungry and the wife said something about making chili for supper . Chili dogs with fried pickle slices on the side sounds delicious right now .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Well everything looks to have survived this morning’s weather . Plants were all leaning over , branches tangled but nothing broke or snapped off .
> 
> @DarkWeb your making me hungry and the wife said something about making chili for supper . Chili dogs with fried pickle slices on the side sounds delicious right now .


Ok....sorry........so I shouldn't mention anything about the bacon, mushrooms and stuffed peppers then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok....sorry........so I shouldn't mention anything about the bacon, mushrooms and stuffed peppers then


bacon schmacon let's see the stuffed peppers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bacon schmacon let's see the stuffed peppers.


Well the peppers are still hanging out in the garden. But I will take pictures.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bacon *schmacon* let's see the stuffed peppers.


What's that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

it’s getting rough on Sesame Street


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well the peppers are still hanging out in the garden. But I will take pictures.


So you're threatening to mention stuffed peppers you don't have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's that?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're threatening to mention stuffed peppers you don't have.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're threatening to mention stuffed peppers you don't have.


You pick


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Seriously @Laughing Grass you're holding up dinner.....


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You pick
> View attachment 5200156


She called your bluff and made you go outside, didn't she? You were gonna leave those another day, right.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

i'm smell bacon?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

"The food was terrible, and there wasn't enough of it." Joan Rivers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You pick
> View attachment 5200156


Gotta be the green peppers


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> She called your bluff and made you go outside, didn't she? You were gonna leave those another day, right.


LOL nope. Sausage and wild rice/barley are starting soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta be the green peppers


Nope.......all of them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.......all of them


Do you have goat cheese?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL nope. Sausage and wild rice/barley are starting soon.
> View attachment 5200180


Nice!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have goat cheese?


Nope...but I should have my wife grab some on her way home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope...but I should have my wife grab some on her way home.


Now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 19, 2022)

[


Laughing Grass said:


> Now I'm getting hungry.


I'm wating for my cookies to get here, then I'll make hamburgers. Starving now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now I'm getting hungry.


Bring wine


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

I made carnitas. Everyone here is a bad influence. That is all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks now I've got to go and cook something


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd need a bigger one, I usually infuse 2 oz at a time.


Levo C or use your Ninja


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> What the ex wants is not relevant to the position she puts @Rswr in.
> ....snip...


True and @Rsawr can just say no and not allow the other woman to put her in the middle or anywhere else. Free agency is a wonderful thing when coupled with intelligent discernment and and almost allergic aversion to axes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use an ardent nova. It doesn't do infusion tho.
> 
> View attachment 5200075
> 
> ...


It even dispenses clean filtered oil though. I had to push a button twice


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> True and @Rsawr can just say no and not allow the other woman to put her in the middle or anywhere else. Free agency is a wonderful thing when coupled with intelligent discernment and and almost allergic aversion to axes.


Unless she brings the good whiskey


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Unless she brings the good whiskey







From my experience you can purchase a lot of GREAT whiskey cheaper than going for a ride in crazy town


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I can relate........my FIL was a Drill Sergeant. The first time he meet me.......well I'm happy I'm faster. 

Seriously that's a true story


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> True and @Rsawr can just say no and not allow the other woman to put her in the middle or anywhere else. Free agency is a wonderful thing when coupled with intelligent discernment and and almost allergic aversion to axes.


But I like talking to people. While I hate my brother, and generally find his conquests annoying. I still enjoy poking the Hornet's nest to see what emerges from time to time. I don't work or anything, this is my daily juice


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

I got hungry after darkweb started slinging his pepper everywhere. Pesto speatzle and chicken thighs. (Yes I have a lot of chicken thighs, they were on sale for 5 pounds for half off)


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Stir The Pot - GIPHY Clips


South Park, Season 20, Episode 2, Skank Hunt




giphy.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 19, 2022)

late to the party for ginger's..my fav (next to my doctor friend)


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> my fav (next to my doctor friend)


Doctor friend? Do tell


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 19, 2022)

That damn dog keeps finding and attacking snakes in the yard! We have water moccasins and rattlers. Luckily so far she’s only got black snakes. And puncture holes in her nose. smh this one is about 4 ft and she was dragging it around and flipping it in the air.
And yes her mother is out there with her.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That damn dog keeps finding and attacking snakes in the yard! We have water moccasins and rattlers. Luckily so far she’s only got black snakes. And puncture holes in her nose. smh this one is about 4 ft and she was dragging it around and flipping it in the air.
> And yes her mother is out there with her.


I had a cat that would catch and kill rattlesnakes. 


Better to be lucky than good


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Doctor friend? Do tell


Tell hell, I want pics!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

Got stood up by the brudder-ex! I am honestly relieved, lol. It was making my teeth itch imagining the scenario.
A gentle Nintendo switch evening for me!


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Got stood up by the brudder-ex! I am honestly relieved, lol. It was making my teeth itch imagining the scenario.
> A gentle Nintendo switch evening for me!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5200309


Nah. I will leave that to my brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5200309


I'm hoping good sense prevailed, not likely, but hope springs eternal


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping good sense prevailed, not likely, but hope springs eternal


Lol, I rolled my eyes at her too!


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

‘Out of control’: rise in STDs, including 26% syphilis spike, sparks US alarm


The rate of syphilis cases has hit its highest in three decades as officials work on new solutions such as at-home test kits




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

bravodavid said:


> In 2011, Rite Way Towing & Recovery Inc. in New York City was founded as an internal transportation branch for Five Boroughs of New York City, a services.
> Five Boroughs of New York City, a wholesaler of roofing materials, established Rite Way Towing & Recovery Inc. in New York City as an internal transportation division.
> manhattan towing


Nice way to get that into your first post.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Doctor friend? Do tell


Sorry, I don't type and tell


----------



## DCcan (Sep 20, 2022)

I


Paul Drake said:


> Nice way to get that into your first post.


.
Reported him, he's getting towed back to NYC shortly.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning


what a strange place








The 'World's Loneliest House': Elliðaey's Myths Debunked


Here are the facts and myths behind the viral photograph.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> what a strange place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what would you bring? Just the internet, no commitment…


----------



## DCcan (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5200423


I thought it was part of the Faroe Islands when I saw it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Nevermind


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So what would you bring? Just the internet, no commitment…


If you have electric there, a short wave radio I guess.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5200423


A Bernedoodle. Good morning!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So what would you bring? Just the internet, no commitment…


looks like a good place for a trim prison


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Morning 





65° and wet all day. 

Hope you all are doing great.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

Not too bad for the Midwest, those temps <50F little problematic for tomatoes finishing. When I was guerilla growing, this was the worrisome time of the year, plants usually not ready until early/mid Oct. First hard frost hereabouts - mid Oct


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5200423


My younger dog who likes to run. I'd have to fashion some kind of anti jump off island leash out of flax and corn husks, because she is a bit stupid though...

Good beep, meeps.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Speaking of good looking redheads


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5200423


Gummies


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you service Weeki Wachee?


At least disable the link


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least disable the link


Ooooo kkkkkk


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

I deleted it. That’s cool right?

No tacos in Florida. Cubans…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least disable the link


Did you apply to be moderator btw. You should. Seriously.
I reported it when I saw it. No sweat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Got up at 3 to pee. Wheeled over what I thought was a cat toy or shoe or something but I didn’t care cause I had to pee.
Focus my eyes and I ran through the biggest pile of dog shit I’ve ever seen.
I wheeled to get Barbie and realized I was slinging shit from running through it. I also ran over my new pair of vans.
She cleaned it up and the dog in the meantime is outside chasing armadillos and has one trapped under the ramp.
Great fkn morning.
Sorry for being a smart ass.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday.

Serious Am I the Asshole question.

We decided we're going out for dinner on Saturday then go to Lumina once it's dark, I asked a friend that I haven't seen in a while if she wants to join us. She's dating a guy who has a 12 year old son. She replies yes she wants to come, says she's bringing this kid, then asks me to get them tickets and she'll pay me back on her payday... she didn't actually say when her pay day is, so now I'm annoyed. We either have to not go or lie and say plans changed and go without them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got up at 3 to pee. Wheeled over what I thought was a cat toy or shoe or something but I didn’t care cause I had to pee.
> Focus my eyes and I ran through the biggest pile of dog shit I’ve ever seen.
> I wheeled to get Barbie and realized I was slinging shit from running through it. I also ran over my new pair of vans.
> She cleaned it up and the dog in the meantime is outside chasing armadillos and has one trapped under the ramp.
> ...


I shouldn't laugh... but LOL!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got up at 3 to pee. Wheeled over what I thought was a cat toy or shoe or something but I didn’t care cause I had to pee.
> Focus my eyes and I ran through the biggest pile of dog shit I’ve ever seen.
> I wheeled to get Barbie and realized I was slinging shit from running through it. I also ran over my new pair of vans.
> She cleaned it up and the dog in the meantime is outside chasing armadillos and has one trapped under the ramp.
> ...


Oh man that's not a good start to the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Did you apply to be moderator btw. You should. Seriously.
> I reported it when I saw it. No sweat.


@DarkWeb on patrol!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> Serious Am I the Asshole question.
> 
> We decided we're going out for dinner on Saturday then go to Lumina once it's dark, I asked a friend that I haven't seen in a while if she wants to join us. She's dating a guy who has a 12 year old son. She replies yes she wants to come, says she's bringing this kid, then asks me to get them tickets and she'll pay me back on her payday... she didn't actually say when her pay day is, so now I'm annoyed. We either have to not go or lie and say plans changed and go without them.


Ah just get the tickets and if she's a good friend she'll make it right. 




You're still an asshole


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb on patrol!
> 
> View attachment 5200461


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah just get the tickets and if she's a good friend she'll make it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care about the tickets lol, I don't like the kid idea.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Ba


Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb on patrol!
> 
> View attachment 5200461


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> Serious Am I the Asshole question.
> 
> We decided we're going out for dinner on Saturday then go to Lumina once it's dark, I asked a friend that I haven't seen in a while if she wants to join us. She's dating a guy who has a 12 year old son. She replies yes she wants to come, says she's bringing this kid, then asks me to get them tickets and she'll pay me back on her payday... she didn't actually say when her pay day is, so now I'm annoyed. We either have to not go or lie and say plans changed and go without them.


Go without them.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

No kids during adult time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man that's not a good start to the day


Amen


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> Serious Am I the Asshole question.
> 
> We decided we're going out for dinner on Saturday then go to Lumina once it's dark, I asked a friend that I haven't seen in a while if she wants to join us. She's dating a guy who has a 12 year old son. She replies yes she wants to come, says she's bringing this kid, then asks me to get them tickets and she'll pay me back on her payday... she didn't actually say when her pay day is, so now I'm annoyed. We either have to not go or lie and say plans changed and go without them.


Other people's kids shouldn't be your problem...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't care about the tickets lol, I don't like the kid idea.


Then yes you are definitely the asshole........unless she mentioned the kid because she knew you wouldn't do it


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I shouldn't laugh... but LOL!


Another reason to love cats.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5200423


A box of books from my list. They would all be hollowed out for whisky though


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A box of books from my list. They would all be hollowed out for whisky though


I think I could just watch the sea for a year. With gummies.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A box of books from my list. They would all be hollowed out for whisky though


It says you have food for a year. Surely whiskey is a food. It has calories! I think you get to pick again


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> Serious Am I the Asshole question.
> 
> We decided we're going out for dinner on Saturday then go to Lumina once it's dark, I asked a friend that I haven't seen in a while if she wants to join us. She's dating a guy who has a 12 year old son. She replies yes she wants to come, says she's bringing this kid, then asks me to get them tickets and she'll pay me back on her payday... she didn't actually say when her pay day is, so now I'm annoyed. We either have to not go or lie and say plans changed and go without them.


Sounds like she caught a live one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> No kids during adult time.





Rsawr said:


> Other people's kids shouldn't be your problem...


Right, it's not even her kid and we have to take it out for dinner? Way too much of an imposition.  



DarkWeb said:


> Then yes you are definitely the asshole........unless she mentioned the kid because she knew you wouldn't do it


Would have been easier to just say she can't make it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I have an ex who has three kids and she wanted to be assured her vajayjay wasn’t too big and was the normal size. She had three 10 lb babies.
 I assured her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sounds like she caught a live one.


I'd put $20 on her moving onto the next catch within a few months.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right, it's not even her kid and we have to take it out for dinner? Way too much of an imposition.
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been easier to just say she can't make it.


Fuck that. Tell her you changed your mind and you’re not going.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Fuck that. Tell her you changed your mind and you’re not going.


First thing I thought


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> First thing I thought


And it wouldn’t be a lie because they could change their mind at the last minute.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right, it's not even her kid and we have to take it out for dinner? Way too much of an imposition.
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been easier to just say she can't make it.


Just tell her you were planning on using DRUGZORS and that having the lil dweeb around would harsh the shiny lights event. Might make her consider leaving the kid behind, if you tell her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I would have bought a bag but not for 10 Euros


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Just tell her you were planning on using DRUGZORS and that having the lil dweeb around would harsh the shiny lights event. Might make her consider leaving the kid behind, if you tell her.


I wouldn’t say shit after being imposed upon.


----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I wouldn’t say shit after being imposed upon.


That's fair. I like seeing old friends, so I would probably try and get the kid outta there so I could hang with my friend. And LG asked first, so I figured she might kinda wanna see the lady. Definitely kind of suspicious and annoying though.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's fair. I like seeing old friends, so I would probably try and get the kid outta there so I could hang with my friend. And LG asked first, so I figured she might kinda wanna see the lady. Definitely kind of suspicious and annoying though.


But at what cost to lg and R


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Fuck that. Tell her you changed your mind and you’re not going.


I think that's going to be the plan. And hope we don't run into her while we're there lol. I wish I knew about the kid thing before I made reservations. I would have went with sushi... kids hate sushi. 



Rsawr said:


> Just tell her you were planning on using DRUGZORS and that having the lil dweeb around would harsh the shiny lights event. Might make her consider leaving the kid behind, if you tell her.


It's at the zoo and smoke free. We'll have to get high in the car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

My lights


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Imagining LG going "Can we hot box the car while your kid is in here, or nah?" Lol
Bring a cookie! Do you think you could sneak some outside food in?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Imagining LG going "Can we hot box the car while your kid is in here, or nah?" Lol
> Bring a cookie! Do you think you could sneak some outside food in?


Make the kid stand outside while we smoke in the car. I didn’t offer a ride, they would have had to find their own way.

it’s outdoors in the forest I don’t think they could stop you from bringing food.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it’s outdoors in the forest I don’t think they could stop you from bringing food.


That sounds like a nice time. Unless you get too high and walk off and get lost in the dark...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds like a nice time. Unless you get too high and walk off and get lost in the dark...


is that possible without alcohol?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't care about the tickets lol, I don't like the kid idea.


Just bring him a cookie


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> is that possible without alcohol?


I got lost in neighboring neighborhoods when I was about 14. Druuuuuunk.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> is that possible without alcohol?


I have definitely been so high it mimicked dumb drunk. Tinctures really get me blazed.


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2022)

58 degrees this morning, ended up with .5" of rain from this storm. Might get some showers today but I'm not holding my breath.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds like a nice time. Unless you get too high and walk off and get lost in the dark...


I was inspired to go after I saw the video manfredo posted of the NY event.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I have definitely been so high it mimicked dumb drunk. Tinctures really get me blazed.


I've been yellowbeard drunk a few times.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 20, 2022)

I lost my shoes, ripped my jeans. My dad found me sitting on a curb. He pulled up and asked if I wanted to go home. I said yes. There were three sheriffs cars in front of my house. I’m glad I don’t remember it all.
First time seeing a therapist, hahahaa. I was 14 and played games with her.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Long ago a friend and I dropped some tabs and went for an evening stroll. A fine mellow time. We were walking along a road with a deep drainage ditch beside it and we started hearing two voices up ahead. We then came upon 2 persons down in the ditch. They were really well dressed for ditchdwellers, party dress on one coat and tie on the other and they were milling around in the ditch unable to get out. So we stopped to watch and giggle lol. Then we got their attention and helped them out of the ditch. Then we all started talking and laughing at once and simultaneously realized EVERYBODY was tripping. So we all strolled along having a hilarious time until we got to the house they belonged at where we parted ways never to meet again. Just another night in the 70s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Sideshow Bob weed


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have an ex who has three kids and she wanted to be assured her vajayjay wasn’t too big and was the normal size. She had three 10 lb babies.
> I assured her.


What do you get when cross a bunny with an elephant?
A bunny with an arsehole THIS big!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Sideshow Bob weedView attachment 5200538
> View attachment 5200537


Looks frosty! What strain? I had barney's wedding cake that had crazy foxtails. Almost could have wrapped a paper around some of them and made a joint.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Long ago a friend and I dropped some tabs and went for an evening stroll.....Just another night in the 70s


Kids (aka Gen xyz) just think we make up all this drinking driving, no internet, tripping, & cop stories.lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks frosty! What strain? I had barney's wedding cake that had crazy foxtails. Almost could have wrapped a paper around some of them and made a joint.
> 
> View attachment 5200539


Bruce Banner


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't care about the tickets lol, I don't like the kid idea.


If she was/or has the potential to be a "good" friend, shouldn't you be able to talk to her openly about the kid and how you feel? If not, tell whatever lie you can live with (and more importantly remember for the future).


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Got up at 3 to pee. Wheeled over what I thought was a cat toy or shoe or something but I didn’t care cause I had to pee.
> Focus my eyes and I ran through the biggest pile of dog shit I’ve ever seen.
> I wheeled to get Barbie and realized I was slinging shit from running through it. I also ran over my new pair of vans.
> She cleaned it up and the dog in the meantime is outside chasing armadillos and has one trapped under the ramp.
> ...


Don’t take this the wrong way but  that’s funny shit right there . It’s the life of living with a wheelchair and you just have to roll with it  . You haven’t done anything that I already have done . There’s some perks though. Let’s say you go in a store with some friends and out of nowhere you just start acting like a total moron . Repeating yourself asking for M&M’s because you didn’t poop your pants. Sure people will look at you but they know any different. The people you’re with though will be mortified and well worth the look on their faces .


----------



## DCcan (Sep 20, 2022)

I've done the dogshit dance on a couple occasions, then the smell hits you.
One of the few times my eyeballs try to hide in the back of my skull, and then the synapses start to misfire as your body tries to flee in different directions, the brain is trying to black it all out.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> Serious Am I the Asshole question.
> 
> We decided we're going out for dinner on Saturday then go to Lumina once it's dark, I asked a friend that I haven't seen in a while if she wants to join us. She's dating a guy who has a 12 year old son. She replies yes she wants to come, says she's bringing this kid, then asks me to get them tickets and she'll pay me back on her payday... she didn't actually say when her pay day is, so now I'm annoyed. We either have to not go or lie and say plans changed and go without them.


Sell the kid on the black market, recoup the ticket costs, pick up an ounce with the change on the way home afterwards. Have her tell the boytoy that the world's overpopulated anyway.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Sell the kid on the black market...







__





My Niece Had a Toilet Baby


She has been staying with me for a couple of months. Last night she dropped a toilet baby on me. I cut the umbilical cord and pinched it off with a chip clip. I think they eventually dry up and fall off, right? I'm a little out of the loop. Where should we sell it? How much do you think...



rollitup.org





and of course if you need an "extra" kid or 2...




__





I bought a baby on CL last night


I was bored and perusing shit for sale when there was a listing for a baby for $40. The mom just emailed me wanting it back, but I bet she is just going to sell it again tonight for more crack or something. Maybe she needs it for food stamps or welfare; I don;t know, but black black no trade back!



rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> If she was/or has the potential to be a "good" friend, shouldn't you be able to talk to her openly about the kid and how you feel? If not, tell whatever lie you can live with (and more importantly remember for the future).


I chickened out and told her we had to cancel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I chickened out and told her we had to cancel.



I called it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5200550
> I called it


That I'm an asshole?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Fucking fuck fuck! More than a 50% rejection on these parts that took 12+ weeks to get


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That I'm an asshole?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2022)

Your Magic Bag order is on its way! 

and 

Premium Spores Pmt Rcvd & Your Tracking # For Your Shipment


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2022)

Saw a large Bobcat on a walk yesterday, No excitement today. 90* now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5200552


I'm the nicest asshole you've ever met. You're just saying that 'cause you have children... I wouldn't hang out with them either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm the nicest asshole you've ever met. You're just saying that 'cause you have children... I wouldn't hang out with them either.


I don't see the difference between your "friends" kid and any other one that will be there. It has nothing to do with having kids.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That I'm an asshole?


I'm gonna have to see that arsehole before I pass judgement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm gonna have to see that arsehole before I pass judgement.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

How? Lord. How?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm the nicest asshole you've ever met. You're just saying that 'cause you have children... I wouldn't hang out with them either.


You wouldn't hang out with me and my children?


Laughing Grass said:


> I chickened out and told her we had to cancel.


Are you really not going, ouch.


Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5200566


Small, anatomical quibble, that is not the arsehole.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> How? Lord. How?


Spanx 



curious2garden said:


> You wouldn't hang out with me and my children?
> 
> Are you really not going, ouch.
> 
> Small, anatomical quibble, that is not the arsehole.


Sure your children are my age!

We're still going. 

I'd post the real thing but @DarkWeb would tell on me.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spanx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you say if you bump into her there?


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What do you say if you bump into her there?


"I was going to go visit my mom but she died so we came here"


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What do you say if you bump into her there?


She has no money until pay day? So she won't be there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What do you say if you bump into her there?


I'd probably have to kill her. I don't see any other solution.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd probably have to kill her. I don't see any other solution.


I agree. @Singlemalt has some delicious recipes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd probably have to kill her. I don't see any other solution.


You could wear a false mustache and a slouch hat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You could wear a false mustache and a slouch hat


I look pretty good in a slouch hat! Not sure about the stache.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I look pretty good in a slouch hat! *Not sure about the stache.*


Wait till 40......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait till 40......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5200597


Fifu


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fifu
> View attachment 5200615


Lazy, I've posted pics you could have used.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lazy, I've posted pics you could have used.
> 
> View attachment 5200622


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I look pretty good in a slouch hat! Not sure about the stache.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

You guys need photoshop;


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys need photoshop;
> 
> View attachment 5200632


Handcrafted by fine artisan hands


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5200625


Why are they different colours?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are they different colours?



Shading.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shading.....


I look like Mario.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Handcrafted by fine artisan hands


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are they different colours?


Chiaroscuro Lmao although sfumato may be more appropriate...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 20, 2022)

................................

Beard Simulator
https://www.cbc.ca/news2/interactives/beardme/index4b.html


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 20, 2022)

Well I've got a picture toI hope it doesn't take long


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I've got a picture toView attachment 5200664I hope it doesn't take long


It shouldn't. Progress is good


----------



## DCcan (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> How? Lord. How?


She ruined chainsaws also. Don't ask.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> She ruined chainsaws also. Don't ask.


I'm also scared of cookies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I've got a picture toView attachment 5200664I hope it doesn't take long


woohoo. Bet you’re set by the end of next week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5200652 ................................View attachment 5200654
> 
> Beard Simulator
> https://www.cbc.ca/news2/interactives/beardme/index4b.html


Jebus that’s scary!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> She ruined chainsaws also. Don't ask.


My husband would dip his chain in the dirt, drove me freaking nuts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2022)

Fun Fact - everyone in the world today is 2022. Add your age + the year of your birth = 2022. Supposedly only happens every 1000 years, so revel in it... or don't. It's really pretty meaningless


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Fun Fact - everyone in the world today is 2022. Add your age + the year of your birth = 2022. Supposedly only happens every 1000 years, so revel in it... or don't. It's really pretty meaningless


LOL it means that your birth year + the number of years you've been on the earth will always equal the current year, every year after your birthdate in that year, otherwise it is the previous year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

I'd go a load closer after 2 or 3 days


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 21, 2022)

Morning 
Gotta stop watching scary movies at night!
Only 67 here now. I’ve got pants on, blahhh.
Enjoy Mama Cass today


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

Morning 







50° and wet.....70° and sun later. 

How's it going today?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> Gotta stop watching scary movies at night!
> Only 67 here now. I’ve got pants on, blahhh.
> Enjoy Mama Cass today


Good morning, I read that as, "I've got plants on......."


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> Gotta stop watching scary movies at night!
> Only 67 here now. I’ve got pants on, blahhh.
> Enjoy Mama Cass today


Watch them in the morning then, like me.
I'm tripping out on The Munsters right now. It's like a live action cartoon.
It's stupid as heck, but they have awesome psychedelic lighting effects and insane outfit changes.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2022)

75* for pre-dawn walk, 94* later.

73* and cloudy tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Watch them in the morning then, like me.
> I'm tripping out on The Munsters right now. It's like a live action cartoon.
> It's stupid as heck, but they have awesome psychedelic lighting effects and insane outfit changes.


I gotta check that out lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

I can't listen a July Talk song without imagining the cookie monster is singing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't listen a July Talk song without imagining the cookie monster is singing.


I've always liked that song. His voice reminds me of Tom Waits.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 21, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't listen a July Talk song without imagining the cookie monster is singing.


Looks like David Lee Roth and Nick Cave had a baby


Good morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've always liked that song. His voice reminds me of Tom Waits.


He has a Leonard Cohen vibe


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2022)

looks like I can put my shorts away for a long while after today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> looks like I can put my shorts away for a long while after today
> 
> View attachment 5200893


No!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> looks like I can put my shorts away for a long while after today
> 
> View attachment 5200893


Although....


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2022)

These last few days were just a tease. Still mostly cloudy this morning and 59 degrees.
Mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

Duderino


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> DuderinoView attachment 5200928


34 days from seed and 4 days of 12/12. I'm calling Guiness LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> DuderinoView attachment 5200928


Take pollen


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Take pollen


Nope. I've done enough inadvertent breeding!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nope. I've done enough inadvertent breeding!


Ok......then compost it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 34 days from seed and 4 days of 12/12. I'm calling Guiness LOL


Is that Bob's? I had the same experience with meltdown.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nope. I've done enough inadvertent breeding!


Damn tequila...


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok......then compost it is.


I have another reg plant. Better check it too: simplify my cloning op


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that Bob's? I had the same experience with meltdown.


Fireballs unfeminized


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have another reg plant. Better check it too: simplify my cloning op


Looks like 2 for 2 on the regs. That's fine. I'm not a fan of growing multiple strains at once anyway


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

wanna go outside?



guess not......

Morning everyone......


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wanna go outside?
> 
> View attachment 5200977
> 
> ...


If I say out in any context my dogs are tripping me up and begging. "Hmm, better take the pizza out of the- OW GET OFF MY FOOT STOP"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If I say out in any context my dogs are tripping me up and begging. "Hmm, better take the pizza out of the- OW GET OFF MY FOOT STOP"


Our "un" safe word is Ride.
Same results every time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If I say out in any context my dogs are tripping me up and begging. "Hmm, better take the pizza out of the- OW GET OFF MY FOOT STOP"


that was me last night with the twins and grandpa.....me and the wife got little cesars last night, set the box on the counter, brought in the twins so they could play, wife took the the little guy there in the bedroom, as soon as she did that, i brought granpa in....after a little while i went to get a slice, low and behold all three sitting down looking at me like the 3 stooges......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If I say out in any context my dogs are tripping me up and begging. "Hmm, better take the pizza out of the- OW GET OFF MY FOOT STOP"


Cookie, walk or park are my dog's trigger words. 

I play a game with him too where I will say his name Beanie... Do you... and long pause. He'll be on my lap bum waving back and forth. No idea if he's getting a cookie or going to the park, but he knows something good is about to happen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that was me last night with the twins and grandpa.....me and the wife got little cesars last night, set the box on the counter, brought in the twins so they could play, wife took the the little guy there in the bedroom, as soon as she did that, i brought granpa in....after a little while i went to get a slice, low and behold all three sitting down looking at me like the 3 stooges......


Did you give them a little pizza?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you give them a little pizza?


they had some of the crust, i have to admit....all 3 shared


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2022)

I like cutting long thin strips of pizza and lowering into their choping jaws.
I_ always_ ask if they can "help" me with a job eating pizza, they love me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2022)

Even as cute as I am my dad won't give me people food lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Even as cute as I am my dad won't give me people food View attachment 5201082lol


No protein either? I'm okay with giving him turkey and chicken. Everything else gives him the runs.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No protein either? I'm okay with giving him turkey and chicken. Everything else gives him the runs.


I trick my idiots. I get get some of their treats and pretend to knock them off the table. They choose either stealth or wrestle super throwdown based on mood. I should take a video some time.
Does your lil dude like fresh veggies? I do feed raw veggies off the plate when they're dog safe...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No protein either? I'm okay with giving him turkey and chicken. Everything else gives him the runs.


Piggy ears lol


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2022)

Had 3 beers and a big bowl, can't stand up so I guess I'll start taking off floor tiles in the the other half of the kitchen.

Ripped out cabinets, old wall covering glued on with tar, subflooring, sink, then did new subfooring, plumbing, minor electrical, & wall prep.
Chipped out old plaster/horsehair/ wood slats along the bottom & strips in wall, and put in plywood where cabinet screws will go.
The studs are crazy in old houses, they went 30" from a corner post, then 24", then 16, then 24 on one wall, 2 other walls are completely different.

Got a temporary sink set up, moves out of the way as I work. Only way to stay civilized for this project.
Got to start on waterproof drywall tomorrow, only 5 sheets, then pick up cabinets and flooring, sandblast the radiator.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I trick my idiots. I get get some of their treats and pretend to knock them off the table. They choose either stealth or wrestle super throwdown based on mood. I should take a video some time.
> Does your lil dude like fresh veggies? I do feed raw veggies off the plate when they're dog safe...


He's not really food motivated unless it's meat. He'll eat banana sometimes, that's about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Had 3 beers and a big bowl, can't stand up so I guess I'll start taking off floor tiles in the the other half of the kitchen.
> 
> Ripped out cabinets, old wall covering glued on with tar, subflooring, sink, then did new subfooring, plumbing, minor electrical, & wall prep.
> Chipped out old plaster/horsehair/ wood slats along the bottom & strips in wall, and put in plywood where cabinet screws will go.
> ...


 I haven't even gotten dressed today.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't even gotten dressed today.


Same... my friend is on their way over and I forgot I invited them til they said "15 minutes out" no chance... pajama party time!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't even gotten dressed today.


It feels weird to say this to Gary Busey but, "Pic's or it didn't happen."


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't even gotten dressed today.


Wandering around necket?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't even gotten dressed today.


I haven't had a nap in 4 days, my wife keeps giving me snacks and coffee as I'm working.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I haven't had a nap in 4 days, my wife keeps giving me snacks and coffee as I'm working.


You need medicated snacks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It feels weird to say this to Gary Busey but, "Pic's or it didn't happen."


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5201159


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! MY EYES!


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't even gotten dressed today.


You win post of the day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2022)

My wand must be broken I can't get that picture out of my head


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It feels weird to say this to Gary Busey but, "Pic's or it didn't happen."


Pro tip hun, when you ask someone for nudes make sure you ask them for "their" nudes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> You win post of the day!
> View attachment 5201161


Street clothes, I meant in street clothes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pro tip hun, when you ask someone for nudes make sure you ask them for "their" nudes


It was a beautiful setup, I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a beautiful setup, I thoroughly enjoyed it!


As an innocent passerby I feel Abuseyed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Street clothes, I meant in street clothes.


"Street" clothes. . . Ok, got it - "work" clothes. : )



Laughing Grass said:


> It was a beautiful setup, I thoroughly enjoyed it!


You are welcome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, got it - "work" clothes. : )


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm so confused street clothes or work clothes now what are we talking about street working clothes???


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5201207


I'd eat that......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that......


Are we back to mustard now?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2022)

I had a semi productive day. Got another tree cut down, and got a bike ride in...pretty sure there was a brief nap in there too....or two.

Weather turns tomorrow so had to take advantage of the sun.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 22, 2022)

A new type of hell this morning...
Kitchen's torn up, coffeemaker cord couldn't reach the plug.
Had to find an extension, then couldn't find where the coffee can got moved, dogs needed to go out, then forgot to turn it on.
Longest 3 minutes of my life, now I got a stress headache.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> A new type of hell this morning...
> Kitchen's torn up, coffeemaker cord couldn't reach the plug.
> Had to find an extension, then couldn't find where the coffee can got moved, dogs needed to go out, then forgot to turn it on.
> Longest 3 minutes of my life, now I got a stress headache.


I usually drink tea in the morning but occasionally, only coffee will due. I use an old fashioned percolator which requires some process preparation and the "best saved 5 minutes" of time is if I have prepped the damn thing the night before and only have to turn it on. Good morning!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 22, 2022)

Brrrrr. It's 45 degrees outside. Going to be pulling the last tomatoes and a ton of various peppers today.

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)

Morning 





60° and wet today.......did I hear the weatherman mention snow  

And we have......






A cousin that we saw over the weekend tested positive yesterday. And the little guy had a sore throat and sniffles so we gave him a test. So far he's the only one and thats all it is. He did spend a lot of time on her lap. 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 22, 2022)

Volcano on & chamber loaded. Cheers! What a great way to start a day.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 22, 2022)

Woke up early today, yesterday morning I had a back spasm and I've been hunched over like a 95 year old man for the last 24 hours. 
Took a couple Valium (last two from a surgery last Dec) and passed the hell out.

Feeling a little bit better today, but still a lot of pain in my mid-right back, all from the dangerous task of making the damned bed yesterday. 
Saw the child off to school as she left for the bus stop this morning, she's about as chipper and personable as the old man is at 7am these days.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2022)

Vapor Genie Aluminum, no wait. Copper Chem F3! Face Rush


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

Moment of silence to mark the passing of summer 22.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

Peta calls for sex strike against meat-eating men 'to save the world'


Cries for a bedroom ban against carnivorous males have caused outrage in Germany, which is famous for its love of sausages




www.telegraph.co.uk





Let's do this!


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Woke up early today, yesterday morning I had a back spasm and I've been hunched over like a 95 year old man for the last 24 hours.
> Took a couple Valium (last two from a surgery last Dec) and passed the hell out.
> 
> Feeling a little bit better today, but still a lot of pain in my mid-right back, all from the dangerous task of making the damned bed yesterday.
> Saw the child off to school as she left for the bus stop this morning, she's about as chipper and personable as the old man is at 7am these days.


I found these guys on YouTube and I find them very helpful .
https://youtube.com/c/BobBrad


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Peta calls for sex strike against meat-eating men 'to save the world'
> 
> 
> Cries for a bedroom ban against carnivorous males have caused outrage in Germany, which is famous for its love of sausages
> ...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its going around still. I've got several neighbors who recently came down with it. Mostly folks who traveled via plane over the holiday. Sucks we are still dealing with this shit. Wife and I are going to go get our booster shots this weekend.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5201464


Thank you.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5201464


That's gonna come in handy when in traffic! More please @lokie


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Moment of silence to mark the passing of summer 22.


Not till 9pm


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Peta calls for sex strike against meat-eating men 'to save the world'
> 
> 
> Cries for a bedroom ban against carnivorous males have caused outrage in Germany, which is famous for its love of sausages
> ...


Have you seen my meat


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

First day of fall and the house has a new coat of paint to celebrate!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> I found these guys on YouTube and I find them very helpful .
> https://youtube.com/c/BobBrad


I got 50 seconds in and that's all I could take lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2022)

Oops, I was wondering why my allergies came back. One of my plants is a sneaky herm! It smells too nice to toss so gonna have a few seedy grows. Silly wedding cake.

Snap crackle pop!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, I was wondering why my allergies came back. One of my plants is a sneaky herm! It smells too nice to toss so gonna have a few seedy grows. Silly wedding cake.
> 
> Snap crackle pop!


The pollen set your allergies off?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> The pollen set your allergies off?


Yeah! I noticed when I reversed a female and had a ton of it floating around. I also sometimes get a rash from trimming if I don't wear gloves. It kinda irritates me. Not too bad


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2022)

Morning 
That’s all I got.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah! I noticed when I reversed a female and had a ton of it floating around. I also sometimes get a rash from trimming if I don't wear gloves. It kinda irritates me. Not too bad


So our allergies are like a early warning system.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2022)

Fall came in like a lion here, with torrential rains around 4-5 am, and it sounded like some hail.

Hoping it dries out by afternoon so I can finish cutting up the tree I dropped yesterday. But if not I have plenty to keep me busy inside.

I ordered propane yesterday. $1.94 a gallon....Bad but not too bad I suppose. 2 years ago I was paying $1.24 so that's a pretty big jump. It will take my heating bill from $1,000 to $1,500, at least.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fall came in like a lion here, with torrential rains around 4-5 am, and it sounded like some hail.
> 
> Hoping it dries out by afternoon so I can finish cutting up the tree I dropped yesterday. But if not I have plenty to keep me busy inside.
> 
> I ordered propane yesterday. $1.94 a gallon....Bad but not too bad I suppose. 2 years ago I was paying $1.24 so that's a pretty big jump. It will take my heating bill from $1,000 to $1,500, at least.


here too


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> here too
> 
> View attachment 5201482


I'll take the rain when it comes. Clean air is something I do not mind.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)

52 here this morning, I had to turn off the fans and close the front window. It is a little nippily. Supposed to make it to 80.
Mornin.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2022)

First chilly day in the 60s. 94* yesterday at 6pm.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 22, 2022)

Sort of lucky my camping trip got derailed, would of been ~4 of 6 days of rain, plus 300 miles north.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

You can rent a jail cell for $500 a month... No visitors!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2022)

Hahaha “insurance” companies.

Fuckn idiots. I’m getting screwed because BCBS shows that I have a plan and I don’t and never have. They say it’s from an employer lol

They swear I’m married to Phil and have had it for 7 years lol 

When I got ssdi I chose WellCare and haven’t had anything else since.

This is the reason I’m not getting my benefits.

smh


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Woke up early today, yesterday morning I had a back spasm and I've been hunched over like a 95 year old man for the last 24 hours.
> Took a couple Valium (last two from a surgery last Dec) and passed the hell out.
> 
> Feeling a little bit better today, but still a lot of pain in my mid-right back, all from the dangerous task of making the damned bed yesterday.
> Saw the child off to school as she left for the bus stop this morning, she's about as chipper and personable as the old man is at 7am these days.


@Grandpapy can tell you this is because you need to work on your core  Oh and inversion tables are wonderful for the acute stage of 'pulling' your back. Feel better soon


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hahaha “insurance” companies.
> 
> Fuckn idiots. I’m getting screwed because BCBS shows that I have a plan and I don’t and never have. They say it’s from an employer lol
> 
> ...


Sadly that might explain the entire zoom meeting thing. I hope it's smooth sailing getting that cleared up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly that might explain the entire zoom meeting thing. I hope it's smooth sailing getting that cleared up.


I’m waiting on BCBS to figure out how this happened.
Then I’ve gotta call WellCare and then Medicare.
It’s almost open enrollment soon. I got an advocate who found this problem and she’ll help me choose a company best for me. She’s an arnp or something like that. 
Hopefully. Nightmares coming back and not from movies lol…


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)

I was getting a Great Horned owl to answer me last night when I was grilling. I can mimic them by whistling with my hands. I have gotten a whole bunch of them "talking" before. I always wonder if one will show up to fight or something, that would scare the shit out of me. They aren't little birds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was getting a Great Horned owl to answer me last night when I was grilling. I can mimic them by whistling with my hands. I have gotten a whole bunch of them "talking" before. I always wonder if one will show up to fight or something, that would scare the shit out of me. They aren't little birds.


That would scare the hell out of me too lol

Always looking out for bears when I'm cooking.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 22, 2022)

This AM

HOA contractor after I lit into him in front of his crew for just reason

HOA contractor: Blustery threat about refunding the money and walking away

Me: How much?

HOA contractor: "All of it."

Me: Contract?

HOA contractor: Yes!

Me: "Good, I'm going to go talk to the president of the HOA about that right now."

HOA contractor: Sir, I was just...

Life has taught me a lesson about narcissists.

Rant end.

Good morning. Cheers again.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was getting a Great Horned owl to answer me last night when I was grilling. I can mimic them by whistling with my hands. I have gotten a whole bunch of them "talking" before. I always wonder if* one will show up to fight* or something, that would scare the shit out of me. They aren't little birds.


Please get me phone video of that!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> This AM
> 
> HOA contractor after I lit into him in front of his crew for just reason
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Please get me phone video of that!


I would be too busy wetting myself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5201502


With me, the first concession to cold weather is t-shirt>long sleeve shirt, then shorts>sweatpants. Last is the flip flops>tennis shoes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> With me, the first concession to cold weather is t-shirt>long sleeve shirt, then shorts>sweatpants. Last is the flip flops>tennis shoes.


Then undershirt....flanel lined jeans....fleece lined jeens...add long underwear......extra sock over the twig and berries


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would be too busy wetting myself.


Rookie mistake, priorities, if you can get that video and go viral you'll be a rich man!


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Rookie mistake, priorities, if you can get that video and go viral you'll be a rich man!


Me screaming like a little girl?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Me screaming like a little girl?


I'd watch it. @neosapien screaming like a girl in that cistern video made me laugh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> With me, the first concession to cold weather is t-shirt>long sleeve shirt, then shorts>sweatpants. Last is the flip flops>tennis shoes.


I ran a bunch of errands this morning on my bike, my fingers were completely numb by the time I got home... no flip flops today lol.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2022)

Burger on the grill for lunch, and the sun came out here and semi dried things up....about to switch to shorts and go run the chainsaw...I can bend easier in shorts!!

Some of my shroom stuff made it! The Magic bags box only had one bag in it....Supposed to be 5. I wrote them but no reply. I think it was just a partial order, as the tracking number shows it will be delivered tomorrow. 

Spores are here!


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Burger on the grill for lunch, and the sun came out here and semi dried things up....about to switch to shorts and go run the chainsaw...I can bend easier in shorts!!
> 
> Some of my shroom stuff made it! The Magic bags box only had one bag in it....Supposed to be 5. I wrote them but no reply. I think it was just a partial order, as the tracking number shows it will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Are those 10cc?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd watch it. @neosapien screaming like a girl in that cistern video made me laugh.


The things I do for you people and the love I have is immeasurable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Burger on the grill for lunch, and the sun came out here and semi dried things up....about to switch to shorts and go run the chainsaw...I can bend easier in shorts!!
> 
> Some of my shroom stuff made it! The Magic bags box only had one bag in it....Supposed to be 5. I wrote them but no reply. I think it was just a partial order, as the tracking number shows it will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I'll smoke to that can you keep me updated on how it goes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I've got a picture toView attachment 5200664I hope it doesn't take long


It arrived at the depot at 1:14 today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It arrived at the depot at 1:14 today


Thanks for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2022)

Took father inlaw to his doctor appointment found out his hart is working at 30 %  wtf so he gets defibrillator and a pacemaker next mouth on the 3rd


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Are those 10cc?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

I found my spirit animal.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 22, 2022)

Watered the plants, cleaned the kitchen, stretched out and got back to around 70% mobility in under 2 days. 
Going to sit down and enjoy this joint operation and drink a glass of iced tea.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found my spirit animal.
> 
> View attachment 5201682


Damn, that poor inbred pooch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, that poor inbred pooch.


Five stars would pet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Watered the plants, cleaned the kitchen, stretched out and got back to around 70% mobility in under 2 days.
> Going to sit down and enjoy this joint operation and drink a glass of iced tea.
> 
> View attachment 5201684


Please moisten gently. I never noticed that before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

He would make a fine avatar!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He would make a fine avatar!
> 
> View attachment 5201686


Looks like he's needing some teef..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Looks like he's needing some teef..


Yea he does look pretty old.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Are those 10cc?


yes, so enough to do 6 bags


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Me screaming like a little girl?


Caused by a huge owl it just reeks of crowd appeal


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Caused by a huge owl it just reeks of crowd appeal


Man this image of militant Owls is messing with my head. We have a whole family of owls that lives in the tree in our backyard. When our daughter was a toddler and wouldn't shut up at bedtime we'd tell her to listen for the owls and frogs, which may or may not have been making any noise. However getting her to stop expositing and listen for them, she'd fall asleep.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 22, 2022)

Not a screeching owl but a cool 9 sec vid or a falcon and eagle doing a barrel roll!




__





Loading…






www.google.com


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2022)

Floor dog, floor edibles?  

Someone help me up...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 22, 2022)

Awww, mom loved my big dumb doggo. Found a fun collage on my phone. She would constantly complain that Whiskey turned his worse end towards her. Great lady. RIP, Ma.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 23, 2022)

Good morning. Cheers! Gonna be a beautiful sunny day & my lil' brother and his main squeeze will be arriving tonight. Need to get ready.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

Brrr! Good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brrr! Good morning
> 
> View attachment 5202044View attachment 5202045


Flipflops?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Flipflops?


boots today lol I could see my breath!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> boots today lol I could see my breath!


Yeah, it is cool today. Fall is here. The cozy season!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

Morning 






Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Good morning 
Got my delivery of everything I ordered from the dispensary


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

@Paul Drake your weather escaped. We’d appreciate it if you would come get it. 

Hurricane hitting Canada I don’t recall that ever happening before!


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake your weather escaped. We’d appreciate it if you would come get it.
> 
> Hurricane hitting Canada I don’t recall that ever happening before!


I think we may have our own  PAAAARTY


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake your weather escaped. We’d appreciate it if you would come get it.
> 
> Hurricane hitting Canada I don’t recall that ever happening before!


I think one made it almost to Nova Scotia last year


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I think we may have our own  PAAAARTY


I'm so glad we don't have to deal with them anymore. 6 typhoons in two years on Guam, one that was borderline cat 5, and two hurricanes in Miss. is more than enough for one lifetime. Typhoon Omar was an asshole.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

Typhoon Omar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Mopping water for 12 hours. It was funny to see the rain get pushed through the keyhole on the back door though. Looked like the door knob was pissing on the floor.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> boots today lol I could see my breath!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Typhoon Omar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it - Hurricane Andrew was one hell of a time as well.
My folks lived just down the street from Homestead AFB & lost 2 homes to that monster.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> boots today lol I could see my breath!


See your what?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m still on the phone with BCBS. We’re all just repeating the same thing. I supposedly have BCBS through my job GD DA MFERS.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get it - Hurricane Andrew was one hell of a time as well.
> My folks lived just down the street from Homestead AFB & lost 2 homes to that monster.
> 
> View attachment 5202070


I was in Lantana.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get it - Hurricane Andrew was one hell of a time as well.
> My folks lived just down the street from Homestead AFB & lost 2 homes to that monster.
> 
> View attachment 5202070


Same day as Omar.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> See your what?


Nippily?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get it - Hurricane Andrew was one hell of a time as well.
> My folks lived just down the street from Homestead AFB & lost 2 homes to that monster.
> 
> View attachment 5202070


He wipe me out 92 the worst year of my life


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

On the second manager and I’m explaining it all over again!
The only thing that is the same is name. Nothing else.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Morning ladies and gent....hope it's all good in your worlds.......

woke up this morning to a nice 70F and dry, feels like i'm in meep meep land here, high today 99F, last one for the year i hope....we should be cooling down......

now to attack these taco's and coffee........grandpa approves.........

think Florida is in the cross hairs with a storm coming next week.....so beware....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning ladies and gent....hope it's all good in your worlds.......
> 
> woke up this morning to a nice 70F and dry, feels like i'm in meep meep land here, high today 99F, last one for the year i hope....we should be cooling down......
> 
> ...


Yep gotta go get some pb&j , chips, cookies and water. I’m stocked up with mj.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Yep gotta go get some pb&j , chips, cookies and water. I’m stocked up with mj.


nice also stock up on candles, fuel and a short wave radio just in case. This one may pack a punch fyi....hopefully not

worst one here was Harvey, lost 3 great fishing spot with that one.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Bee


BudmanTX said:


> nice also stock up on candles, fuel and a short wave radio just in case. This one may pack a punch fyi....hopefully not
> 
> worst one here was Harvey, lost 3 great fishing spot with that one.......


Yup


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)

Well me and Odin are going to go and visit the father-in-law this should be fun   so be the best you can be he he he wink wink


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

My chariot this morning. So freaking fun even if it was freezing.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My chariot this morning. So freaking fun even if it was freezing.
> 
> View attachment 5202109


Oooh, did you race some nerds and win?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oooh, did you race some nerds and win?


no they staggered us unfortunately. Lots of fun tho and they were crazy fast!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> no they staggered us unfortunately. Lots of fun tho and they were crazy fast!
> 
> View attachment 5202124


Those look fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those look fun!


35mph top speed!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 35mph top speed!


I bet they know how to make them faster.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet they know how to make them faster.


Battery only lasted about 20 laps. Before we were allowed to go in track mode they made us do a couple laps on nanny mode... I could have gotten out and ran faster.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Paul Drake your weather escaped. We’d appreciate it if you would come get it.
> 
> Hurricane hitting Canada I don’t recall that ever happening before!


They're not that bad I've been through 10 so far...just slather up in Maple Syrup and stick yourself to the floor, you should be fine. Down in Florida we have to use Molasses.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Battery only lasted about 20 laps. Before we were allowed to go in track mode they made us do a couple laps on nanny mode... I could have gotten out and ran faster.


I've driven some very fast ones. I believe you have a big track up by you. You should check it out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

This place. They have a indoor and an outdoor track.




__





HOME


Welcome to the premier Canada-based indoor go kart racing facility, K1 Speed. Experience the thrill of our racing track today! To schedule a party or event, call 813-285-5355.




www.k1speed.ca


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> They're not that bad I've been through 10 so far...just slather up in Maple Syrup and stick yourself to the floor, you should be fine. Down in Florida we have to use Molasses.


For.the terp profile LMAO


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This place. They have a indoor and an outdoor track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to the one in mississauga, not since they went electric. Speed is about the same 45kph.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 23, 2022)

It would be funny to race them while high. Doubt a lotta places would willingly allow it... 
Dude or high bumper boats? :] Wheeee, bonk!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It would be funny to race them while high.


been there done that, also had a 6pk in me......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> They're not that bad I've been through 10 so far...just slather up in Maple Syrup and stick yourself to the floor, you should be fine. Down in Florida we have to use Molasses.


We won't feel anything from it here in Toronto thankfully. Little bit of rain on Sunday.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Wednesday looks like the hurricane will hit. All the lines go through our area. Anyone have that sharpie so we can change the path?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

don't have a sharpie, will some beetles work.......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We won't feel anything from it here in Toronto thankfully. Little bit of rain on Sunday.


Goddaughter is in Halifax. Hold on kid!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

Give me the sharpie!





__





Current Storm Information | Tropical Tidbits


The latest information on active storms in the Atlantic Ocean




www.tropicaltidbits.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Give me the sharpie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Paul Drake said:


> Give me the sharpie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ear


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Goddaughter is in Halifax. Hold on kid!


Looks like it's going to land east of Halifax with wind speeds of 150 to 175kph


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 23, 2022)

Adolescent humans are strange creatures. 

I sent my daughter the 'Bed Bugs' meme from the Funny Pics thread, standard fare for a dad joke.
This week for some unknown reason she's started replacing semi-vulgarities with the band name Weezer.

So she replied to my text, "Oh my weezer."

I really don't know how to reply to this.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Adolescent humans are strange creatures.
> 
> I sent my daughter the 'Bed Bugs' meme from the Funny Pics thread, standard fare for a dad joke.
> This week for some unknown reason she's started replacing semi-vulgarities with the band name Weezer.
> ...


In the same manner… Girls are funny, whimsical characters.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In the same manner… Girls are funny, whimsical characters.



I sent her a video of Toto doing a live cover of Hash Pipe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Adolescent humans are strange creatures.
> 
> I sent my daughter the 'Bed Bugs' meme from the Funny Pics thread, standard fare for a dad joke.
> This week for some unknown reason she's started replacing semi-vulgarities with the band name Weezer.
> ...


What the Buddy Holly


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 23, 2022)

Her reply.



Little shit went and got an encyclopedic level of band knowledge in just over a week. Kids and the internet, back in my day you had to buy each album/tape/CD and have a scrip to Rolling Stone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What the Buddy Holly


Uhhhhh no. I’m surprised you didn’t break out with the Smurfs!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Her reply.
> 
> View attachment 5202279
> 
> Little shit went and got an encyclopedic level of band knowledge in just over a week. Kids and the internet, back in my day you had to buy each album/tape/CD and have a scrip to Rolling Stone.


Look up some Miley trivia and have a throw down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Uhhhhh no. I’m surprised you didn’t break out with the Smurfs!


What?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


Are you high? I love you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Are you high? I love you.


Yes. Love you too


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Look up some Miley trivia and have a throw down.


That's kind of her problem, she's trying to find the one section of music I haven't lived in. I started music when I was 6, got my first stage gig at 14, got two degrees in music, and have been running around studios for the last 30 years, sometimes as a studio cellist, sometimes as an audio engineer, sometimes as the friend with good weed.

She's wearing the Weezer shirt I got her mom for the Summer 2000 tour. In fact ALL the shirts from the late 80's - mid 2000's bands that she wears are actual concert shirts her mom and I collected over the years. Some of those shirts have stories she will NEVER hear and thankfully were before the times of digital cameras.

She unearthed some old Bikini Kill tracks like she'd struck gold, and I asked if Kathleen was still married to that Beastie Boy and she stood there looking at me like I'd grown a third eye.

She's really trying to find that one area of music I haven't studied, listened, or worked but she doesn't realize just how vast a 30 year career in a field is.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking fuck fuck! More than a 50% rejection on these parts that took 12+ weeks to get


Welcome to my life! I got a 72 week lead time the other day.

SH420


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 24, 2022)

Well I wouldn't wanna get busted by this PD. Handcuffed, stuffed in back of cruiser that, oh BTW, is parked on RAILROAD TRACKS. 
And crushed. Person (innocent, imagine that) survived, with serious injuries. The madness never ends. 
My favorite part in the video, is when you can hear the train horn, but they are so focused on finding a (non-existent) gun, they ignore it. Idiot of this Saturday award for sure.








GRAPHIC: Woman hit by train while in police cruiser parked on tracks


About 1 minute and 9 seconds after Rios-Gonzalez was placed in the back, the train’s horn is heard for the first time in the distance.




www.wwnytv.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 24, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Welcome to my life! I got a 72 week lead time the other day.
> 
> SH420
> 
> SH420


Idle tooling line on the right, small specialty parts needed to complete the product are unavailable.
They have ~10 cells of 3-5 machines to tool the milled pieces, only a few lines running 24x7.

The supplier of some specialty fittings went out of buisiness, so they have to re bid it to get it running again.
This has been a regular thing for them, lines getting idled for weeks for lack of parts to finish the product assembly.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 24, 2022)

Gameday. Good morning.

Hell has frozen over. My Vols are heavily favored to beat the Gators.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Gameday. Good morning.
> 
> Hell has frozen over. My Vols are heavily favored to beat the Gators.


Kill them!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

Granddaughter is worried about the hurricane and granny being in it. She’s in Ohio.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Well I wouldn't wanna get busted by this PD. Handcuffed, stuffed in back of cruiser that, oh BTW, is parked on RAILROAD TRACKS.
> And crushed. Person (innocent, imagine that) survived, with serious injuries. The madness never ends.
> My favorite part in the video, is when you can hear the train horn, but they are so focused on finding a (non-existent) gun, they ignore it. Idiot of this Saturday award for sure.
> 
> ...


I saw a woman killed by a train, cut right in half. Fuckn cop better be fired.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2022)

Morning 






Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 24, 2022)

Good morning. Going to play golf in a little bit. Fall is in the air!


----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Well I wouldn't wanna get busted by this PD. Handcuffed, stuffed in back of cruiser that, oh BTW, is parked on RAILROAD TRACKS.
> And crushed. Person (innocent, imagine that) survived, with serious injuries. The madness never ends.
> My favorite part in the video, is when you can hear the train horn, but they are so focused on finding a (non-existent) gun, they ignore it. Idiot of this Saturday award for sure.
> 
> ...


This is a longer video of the incident.






Someone, lots of someones, need to be held accountable for this type of egregious error.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is a longer video of the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one can repay her for that. I’m sure she was horrified as she looked death coming at her.

However, I’m sure $$$,$$$,$$$ can help.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

So what are y’all bringing to the hurricane party?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> That's kind of her problem, she's trying to find the one section of music I haven't lived in. I started music when I was 6, got my first stage gig at 14, got two degrees in music, and have been running around studios for the last 30 years, sometimes as a studio cellist, sometimes as an audio engineer, sometimes as the friend with good weed.
> 
> She's wearing the Weezer shirt I got her mom for the Summer 2000 tour. In fact ALL the shirts from the late 80's - mid 2000's bands that she wears are actual concert shirts her mom and I collected over the years. Some of those shirts have stories she will NEVER hear and thankfully were before the times of digital cameras.
> 
> ...


Turn her on to Hildegard von Bingen  sit back and smoke one.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> So what are y’all bringing to the hurricane party?


Whatever the wind selects. I don't argue with Mother Nature, you?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is a longer video of the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god and the cop ran instead of trying to extricate her.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2022)

39 degrees out when I got up early....Had an English muffin, turned up the heat and crawled back in bed!!

Hoping to get outdoors and finish clean up of my last tree removal, and the memory arrived for my desktop today so I can hopefully do that upgrade.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever the wind selects. I don't argue with Mother Nature, you?


I need gluten free cookies.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

As luck would have it, I got 3 cool cat carriers from Chewy. Just arrived.
We need some trees trimmed, dead branches. Too late to have them trimmed now. Everyone is busy. Hopefully it won’t take the forecasted route and we’ll be fine. Insurance will cover this stuff.
She won’t let me stay here, boo. Gotta go to the ramp builder’s house


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As luck would have it, I got 3 cool cat carriers from Chewy. Just arrived.
> We need some trees trimmed, dead branches. Too late to have them trimmed now. Everyone is busy. Hopefully it won’t take the forecasted route and we’ll be fine. Insurance will cover this stuff.
> She won’t let me stay here, boo. *Gotta go to the ramp builder’s house*


OMG that's perfect! Whatever you do do run into walls, doorways, over ramp builder's feet etc....... and if something tragic occurs note that you'd be better at that chair if you been able to get out of the fucking house and use it! But definitely apologize profusely while yelling that ;D

Causing cognitive dissonance is spiritually freeing.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Dear god and the cop ran instead of trying to extricate her.


It reminds me of Reno 911. I imagine the lead cop at some point yelling “Damn it Dale that’s the third one this week”


----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As luck would have it, I got 3 cool cat carriers from Chewy. Just arrived.
> We need some trees trimmed, dead branches. Too late to have them trimmed now. Everyone is busy. Hopefully it won’t take the forecasted route and we’ll be fine. Insurance will cover this stuff.
> She won’t let me stay here, boo. Gotta go to the ramp builder’s house


We are not expecting hurricanes here but it may get stormy this weekend.

The mouth breathing oxygen thieves are comming in. Hopefuly they will only stay one night.

My wife gives me little information on this weekends schedual.
She knows any answer will not be recieved well so she down plays all questions asked.

I still don't know the list of people or how many are expected to disrupt my tranquility.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> We are not expecting hurricanes here but it may get stormy this weekend.
> 
> The mouth breathing oxygen thieves are comming in. Hopefuly they will only stay one night.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that. I don't envy you.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> It reminds me of Reno 911. I imagine the lead cop at some point yelling “Damn it Dale that’s the third one this week”


It's mind boggling. They do an entire satirical farce about how stupid cops can be and then cops are, "Hold my beer."


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As luck would have it, I got 3 cool cat carriers from Chewy. Just arrived.
> We need some trees trimmed, dead branches. Too late to have them trimmed now. Everyone is busy. Hopefully it won’t take the forecasted route and we’ll be fine. Insurance will cover this stuff.
> She won’t let me stay here, boo. Gotta go to the ramp builder’s house





curious2garden said:


> OMG that's perfect! Whatever you do do run into walls, doorways, over ramp builder's feet etc....... and if something tragic occurs note that you'd be better at that chair if you been able to get out of the fucking house and use it! But definitely apologize profusely while yelling that ;D
> 
> Causing cognitive dissonance is spiritually freeing.


Technically, he's not a ramp builder yet......


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Technically, he's not a ramp builder yet......


That's a semantic argument that doesn't matter in this context. But if you have a quibble let's call him the putative ramp builder


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As luck would have it, I got 3 cool cat carriers from Chewy. Just arrived.
> We need some trees trimmed, dead branches. Too late to have them trimmed now. Everyone is busy. Hopefully it won’t take the forecasted route and we’ll be fine. Insurance will cover this stuff.
> She won’t let me stay here, boo. Gotta go to the ramp builder’s house


Make sure you put a BIG dent in his refrigerator, AND burn his sofa with your dab torch...Ooops, did I do that??


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 24, 2022)

Wheee Death Santa has declared a state of emergency for sometime next week, when a basic biatch tropical storm is expected to hit the shallowest part of the Florida beaches, .... and drinking water at Walmart is already gone.

Seventeen years on the west coast of Florida, twenty-one years in total in the state, I've left for one storm and didn't really need to. Since I have new hurricane windows as of 2019, impact siding, all the prep I'm going to do is try and find space in the garage for at least one car. That's it, maybe if I get motivated.

Cuba's going to take most the hit and de-energize the storm, the only concern is that it might stall in the gulf and build strength, if it does that then the cone will almost certainly shift. Anyone who absolutely needs services or lives 10 -15 miles from the gulf between Sarasota and Spring Hill, should probably bug out as an over abundance of precaution, but I'm expecting a bit of rain and winds strong enough to really stoke the coals of the grill. That's about the worst I'm expecting in my neck of the woods.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wheee Death Santa has declared a state of emergency for sometime next week, when a basic biatch tropical storm is expected to hit the shallowest part of the Florida beaches, .... and drinking water at Walmart is already gone.
> 
> Seventeen years on the west coast of Florida, twenty-one years in total in the state, I've left for one storm and didn't really need to. Since I have new hurricane windows as of 2019, impact siding, all the prep I'm going to do is try and find space in the garage for at least one car. That's it, maybe if I get motivated.
> 
> Cuba's going to take most the hit and de-energize the storm, the only concern is that it might stall in the gulf and build strength, if it does that then the cone will almost certainly shift. Anyone who absolutely needs services or lives 10 -15 miles from the gulf between Sarasota and Spring Hill, should probably bug out as an over abundance of precaution, but I'm expecting a bit of rain and winds strong enough to really stoke the coals of the grill. That's about the worst I'm expecting in my neck of the woods.


You guys be safe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Gameday. Good morning.
> 
> Hell has frozen over. My Vols are heavily favored to beat the Gators.


THANK YOU


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As luck would have it, I got 3 cool cat carriers from Chewy. Just arrived.
> We need some trees trimmed, dead branches. Too late to have them trimmed now. Everyone is busy. Hopefully it won’t take the forecasted route and we’ll be fine. Insurance will cover this stuff.
> She won’t let me stay here, boo. Gotta go to the ramp builder’s house


I forgot to ask for pics of the cat carriers and how they like them. Long day


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I forgot to ask for pics of the cat carriers and how they like them. Long day


They’re staring at them lol those hard plastic carriers are heavier than the cat! These have a butt load of pockets.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

Ohhh go Seminoles


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re staring at them lol those hard plastic carriers are heavier than the cat! These have a butt load of pockets.
> View attachment 5202822View attachment 5202823


That's nice! A pocket for each kitten too! You can't beat that


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's nice! A pocket for each kitten too! You can't beat that


$24 each and free shipping. I love Chewy.
It’s not a good day when they’re put together in a carrier. Brother and sisters get pissed off. “Mom he’s touching me!”


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning. Gotta take advantage of this beautiful weather before the hurricane arrives.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Gotta take advantage of this beautiful weather before the hurricane arrives.


You on the gulf too? I’m just north of Tampa. The news shows empty shelves already wtf.
Time to surf.

Good morning. Non storm pic from the ISS


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You on the gulf too? I’m just north of Tampa. The news shows empty shelves already wtf.
> Time to surf.
> 
> Good morning. Non storm pic from the ISS
> View attachment 5203001


I surfed storm surf once. I do not recommend. When are you leaving?

and good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I surfed storm surf once. I do not recommend. When are you leaving?
> 
> and good morning


Well I can’t take my chair anywhere, so no time soon. Kinda thinking of a hotel.
Barbie and her nephew boogie boarded during a tropical storm once.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2022)

This storm should hit somewhere Tampa north


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> This storm should hit somewhere Tampa north


Aka my house lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2022)

Good beep, fellow meeps. How do you do? :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2022)

Morning 





Just one reason to get excited for the change of seasons  

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew. Horrible.That is the most harmless and sweet image I have ever seen that triggers my trypophobia. And it's beer, too. Stop trying to ruin my mood D:
*shudder*


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning! Still baked from yesterday. Phew! Going to strive for virtue today


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ew. Horrible.That is the most harmless and sweet image I have ever seen that triggers my trypophobia. And it's beer, too. Stop trying to ruin my mood D:
> *shudder*


Guess I don’t know the hole story


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Guess I don’t know the hole story


You're not allowed to make me hate beer, that's bad. I will tape a lil angry face to all your skis while you aren't looking D:<


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You're not allowed to make me hate beer, that's bad. I will tape a lil angry face to all your skis while you aren't looking D:<


It doesn't have to be all beer.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It doesn't have to be all beer.


You're the worst


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It doesn't have to be all beer.


Oh god don’t use cans!

Is that his penis?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

Morning mockingbird in the back yard, I need coffee, STFU you noisy feather duster.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morning mockingbird in the back yard, I need coffee, STFU you noisy feather duster.


 
O:


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5203079
> O:


I have my pellet gun if it gets bad, I don't think the neighbors would enjoy the sound of a 12 Ga at 7 AM.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morning mockingbird in the back yard, I need coffee, STFU you noisy feather duster.


We just had about 10 turkeys jump the gate and come up in the yard. 

That’s why I keep my cats in the house. Those and the cranes and owls.

The sandhill cranes wake me from a dead sleep.

My dad jokingly always says choot em with the turkeys. And do what with it dad? And I’m not going to choot anything.














Except Bigfoot and burglars. And rattlesnakes or coral snakes or cottonmouths. I guess I’d choot chit.



I like this one


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We just had about 10 turkeys jump the gate and come up in the yard.
> 
> That’s why I keep my cats in the house. Those and the cranes and owls.
> 
> ...


Sandhill crane is called ribeye of the sky....






I vote


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2022)

House chores this morning, soccer game this afternoon!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sandhill crane is called ribeye of the sky....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a flock of wild turkeys nearly take me out while mountain biking in the gorge a few years ago.


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! Still baked from yesterday. Phew! Going to strive for virtue today


I'm striving for self survival today.

Last night was brutal, this morning aggravation is mounting.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> Last night was brutal


Forget the safe word?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> I'm striving for self survival today.
> 
> Last night was brutal, this morning aggravation is mounting.
> 
> View attachment 5203124


I'm doing penance. Cut my hair. Cleaned the bathroom, always an opportunity to be philosophical about things


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2022)

Damp rainy day here....Bacon and eggs for brunch, and that memory is still a waiting for me to install! Wish I could add some to my brain to perk it up!

Taking it easy today....Laundry is about the toughest thing I am hoping to do today!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morning mockingbird in the back yard, I need coffee, STFU you noisy feather duster.


I need more coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> I'm striving for self survival today.
> 
> Last night was brutal, this morning aggravation is mounting.
> 
> View attachment 5203124


Can you take a walk? Better yet a drive to pick up something you absolutely must have from someplace very far away? Do you have a friend, or even an enemy, with an emergency you should go help them with?

I feel your pain


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

My back has been sending warning shots across my bow, I want to get the pantry cabinet installed but I enjoy walking without crutch. Hopefully it will adjust soon so I have some faith in it.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 25, 2022)

A/Cs are out of the windows .Storm windows in place ....Ugh
Used heat last night, Sure glad I changed the oil tank a while ago. Good for the winter weather.
Couch, beers naps, football food and naps on todays schedule.
Lets get to it!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Forget the safe word?


Never see a German dominatrix.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Couch, beers naps, football food and naps on todays schedule.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Never see a German dominatrix.


Loose translation.........Fucking Stop


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Loose translation.........Fucking Stop


Hard to say if she's good with a gag!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> My back has been sending warning shots across my bow, I want to get the pantry cabinet installed but I enjoy walking without crutch. Hopefully it will adjust soon so I have some faith in it.


Same boat. I've been on mandatory chill orders since Tuesday because of a spasm that's still left me sore over a quarter of my back. Ever get growled at for helping with the laundry? I just wanted to be useful after 3 days of laying on the futon.

I'm just about done with the first semester of MIT open courseware class in quantum physics. I find it easier to think of my pain being in a superposition of there and not there, while smoking a joint and figuring out how to mathematically doubt our existence.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> ....
> My dad jokingly always says choot em with the turkeys. And do what with it dad? And I’m not going to choot anything.
> Except Bigfoot and burglars. And rattlesnakes or coral snakes or cottonmouths. I guess I’d choot chit.
> View attachment 5203100
> I like this one


Those are nice pistols, people love their little Miss Elsie Pea's (LCP).
Take a look at the Ruger.380 LCP Max also, same gun in a double stack holds 4 more rounds.









TFB Review: The Ruger LCP MAX 380 Pistol with XS DXT2 Big Dot Sights


Today we're taking another look at the Ruger LCP MAX 380 pocket pistol equipped with a set of DXT2 Big Dot sights from XS Sights.




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Those are nice pistols, people love their little Miss Elsie Pea's (LCP).
> Take a look at the Ruger.380 LCP Max also, same gun in a double stack holds 4 more rounds.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say anything about the modern day Ruger, back in my mid 20's and early 30's I did a short stint as a gun-guy and our first firearm was a Ruger P89. Thing was a brick and looked like a utility van, but it was reliable and a good starter pistol for both my wife and I. I later upgraded to a 45 cal Kimber 1911 mini-carry 3.5" barrel, my wife chose a Springfield XD 9mm carry stainless. The angle of the grip on the Ruger made it difficult for me to aim, my wrists didn't like getting the gun level. The Kimber's angle made it so I could aim and the recoil much easier for my wrists, the Ruger 'flipped'' and was really hard to control.

Then I quit my job that had me delivering state computer hardware to the rough parts of the state in the middle of the night, had a kid, I started having back problems, the kid became mobile and I didn't have the cheddar to buy a safe that could hold 3 handguns, 2 rifles, and a shotgun. So we sold all the guns and used them to pay bills, buy my first grow lights, and pay for some really epic parties.

My wife, the most libby-lib libber that's ever libbed and was TERRIFIED of guns when we first started, thinks it's almost time to start teaching our daughter about proper firearm handling, usage and operation should she ever have the unfortunate need. I'm in the corner with a joint going, "Come on man, can't we all have have whirrled peas dude?"


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Those are nice pistols, people love their little Miss Elsie Pea's (LCP).
> Take a look at the Ruger.380 LCP Max also, same gun in a double stack holds 4 more rounds.
> 
> 
> ...


The .380 is a fine choice. 

My ex got one in the devorice. 
My first ex took a .357 as one of her parting gifts.

Bitches. Cant live with, cant kill , cant live without.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I can't say anything about the modern day Ruger, back in my mid 20's and early 30's I did a short stint as a gun-guy and our first firearm was a Ruger P89. Thing was a brick and looked like a utility van, but it was reliable and a good starter pistol for both my wife and I. I later upgraded to a 45 cal Kimber 1911 mini-carry 3.5" barrel, my wife chose a Springfield XD 9mm carry stainless. The angle of the grip on the Ruger made it difficult for me to aim, my wrists didn't like getting the gun level. The Kimber's angle made it so I could aim and the recoil much easier for my wrists, the Ruger 'flipped'' and was really hard to control.
> 
> Then I quit my job that had me delivering state computer hardware to the rough parts of the state in the middle of the night, had a kid, I started having back problems, the kid became mobile and I didn't have the cheddar to buy a safe that could hold 3 handguns, 2 rifles, and a shotgun. So we sold all the guns and used them to pay bills, buy my first grow lights, and pay for some really epic parties.
> 
> My wife, the most libby-lib libber that's ever libbed and was TERRIFIED of guns when we first started, thinks it's almost time to start teaching our daughter about proper firearm handling, usage and operation should she ever have the unfortunate need. I'm in the corner with a joint going, "Common man, can't we all have have whirrled peas dude?"


I read this as "back in THE mid 20's and early 30's"....and I thought, damned this guy is OLD.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I read this as "back in THE mid 20's and early 30's"....and I thought, damned this guy is OLD.


You know the old "spit take" gag comedians and ass-hole friends do when you drinking something and it comes out your nose, eyes and ears.

That's what just happened to me reading your post, with weed instead of a drink. My f'n throat and sinuses are burning! Now get off my lawn ya whipper-snapper.

/Late 40's feeling 60.


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Can you take a walk? Better yet a drive to pick up something you absolutely must have from someplace very far away? Do you have a friend, or even an enemy, with an emergency you should go help them with?
> 
> I feel your pain


Surrender is not an option.

Weep not for me, I am in control.



The masses have dispersed to wreak havoc else where in the metropolis.

There is calm in the valley at this hour.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 25, 2022)

Can I get a tan while fighting inflammation? I don’t understand this, Pod…






ReGen Q8 - ReGen Pod


The Number one Photobiomodulation




www.regenpod.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can I get a tan while fighting inflammation? I don’t understand this, Pod…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's something alright


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Can I get a tan while fighting inflammation? I don’t understand this, Pod…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how many plants you could put under that thing and what the yield would be?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You on the gulf too? I’m just north of Tampa. The news shows empty shelves already wtf.
> Time to surf.
> 
> Good morning. Non storm pic from the ISS
> View attachment 5203001


Clearwater. I don't watch TV much so I discovered a hurricane was coming when I arrived at Costco at 3 on a Friday and it looked like a Christmas season where everyone was buying bottled water for presents.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 26, 2022)

I knew you guys would be here after the rapture. Good morning!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning! No hurricanes here. We are safely into the season between tornadoes and blizzards.

Charge everything up and go buy too much bottled water and stay safe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wonder how many plants you could put under that thing and what the yield would be?


LOL It would simply cause them to stretch; 630nm, 810nm, 850nm, and 940nm

Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2022)

We have a second tornado season here, November thru December. Southern fallnadoes are not rare and can be devastating.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2022)

But I’m up and got my 100 deep knee bends done and the dogs out and fed. Still very dark on the hill.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2022)

hillbill said:


> But I’m up and got my 100 deep knee bends done and the dogs out and fed. Still very dark on the hill.


Almost the same here (minus 100 deep knee bends) and my shoes are on and laced and I'm finishing my coffee. It feels like the earth is exhaling and the first hint of fall is in the air.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Morning 


Happy Monday. How's everyone doing?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2022)

Monday is sooooo sweeeeet for retired Hippies and Freaks!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Clearwater. I don't watch TV much so I discovered a hurricane was coming when I arrived at Costco at 3 on a Friday and it looked like a Christmas season where everyone was buying bottled water for presents.


The weather channel is there broadcasting from the beach. Looks like we have a couple days to get ready. We’re in Weeki Wachee and I don’t want to evacuate but…

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Good Morning America said it's been a hundred years since Tampa's been hit by a major storm I wonder what happened to the storm in 82 could have swore I said in a hotel for 3 Days having a party why she beat the hell out of St Petersburg stay safe down there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning, happy Monday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Monday.


How are the new lights doing??


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2022)

Did I beep? I think I forgot? GOOD BEEP MEEPS!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning....It doesn't feel like a Monday for some reason!

Went out to dinner last night for a friends birthday, and it turned into a mess. I wanted prime rib and my friend wanted lobster, and they were out of both...The night went downhill fast from there  

That will cure me from going out to a nice restaurant again anytime soon, especially with that "friend". 

Sun is shining....Might putter outdoors!

Oh, I broke down yesterday and bought some new "fat pants". 36" waist feels so much better. I really need to diet!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are the new lights doing??


They're super awesome! I'm so glad we made the leap. I placed an order for some method seven glasses like yours on the weekend. My cheapo vivosun glasses just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're super awesome! I'm so glad we made the leap. I placed an order for some method seven glasses like yours on the weekend. My cheapo vivosun glasses just aren't cutting it.
> 
> View attachment 5203404View attachment 5203405


Looking awesome yuppers I'm so jealous


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looking awesome yuppers I'm so jealous


I anticipate seeing similar out of your tent when your light gets back from being serviced!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are the new lights doing??


What's the update on your lights?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the update on your lights?


Right now I believe it's being fixed or sitting on somebody's shelf waiting to be fixed you guys had me going with the Monday thing I almost picked up the phone to call lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Right now I believe it's being fixed or sitting on somebody's shelf waiting to be fixed you guys had me going with the Monday thing I almost picked up the phone to call lol


I'm sure you'll hear something this week and likely back in action by the next week.

I was thinking about selling my old lights on fb marketplace, but now I'm thinking I'll keep them on the shelf incase I have an experience like you did.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

@DarkWeb how are the little ones doing Oo yeah you to?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure you'll hear something this week and likely back in action by the next week.
> 
> I was thinking about selling my old lights on fb marketplace, but now I'm thinking I'll keep them on the shelf incase I have an experience like you did.


I always have extra things on hand.



Jeffislovinlife said:


> @DarkWeb how are the little ones doing Oo yeah you to?


Son is doing good....daughter is a little sick. It hit my wife the hardest. So she's on paxlovid. I'm just like a bad head cold.....headache, sore throat and cough. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I always have extra things on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Son is doing good....daughter is a little sick. It hit my wife the hardest. So she's on paxlovid. I'm just like a bad head cold.....headache, sore throat and cough. Thanks for asking.


Well hopefully you will all feel better soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure you'll hear something this week and likely back in action by the next week.
> 
> I was thinking about selling my old lights on fb marketplace, but now I'm thinking I'll keep them on the shelf incase I have an experience like you did.


I know that I'm keeping my other lights and tent wife would like to try and grow something Tomatoes flowers something like that in it it's all working up to having her grow her own once we have her medical card taken care of she has a green thumb


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that I'm keeping my other lights and tent wife would like to try and grow something Tomatoes flowers something like that in it it's all working up to having her grow her own once we have her medical card taken care of she has a green thumb


She's gonna be keeping the good stuff and slipping you her mids soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> She's gonna be keeping the good stuff and slipping you her mids soon


Oh that's okay just means I have my good stuff longer lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Right now I believe it's being fixed or sitting on somebody's shelf waiting to be fixed you guys had me going with the Monday thing I almost picked up the phone to call lol


That’s some bullshit.
What company is this? I’ll call the SOBs, please let me call!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)

Stocked up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s some bullshit.
> What company is this? I’ll call the SOBs, please let me call!


Can I have a rain check on that lol I'm working on something but if it goes south you'll be like the 3rd or 4th to know


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can I have a rain check on that lol I'm working on something but if it goes south you'll be like the 3rd or 4th to know


I guess. Tell them they have ten upset growers waiting…
I love you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can I have a rain check on that lol I'm working on something but if it goes south you'll be like the 3rd or 4th to know


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)

Tampa has a lesbian mayor, if you didn’t know that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope all had a decent weekend.....mine was kinda up and down....hoping it will get better.....

woke up this morning to a 75F and a north wind, where did this come from, high today 91F and low humidity....might feel pretty good sitting on the porch these next couple of days....especially with lows in the upper 50's low 60's

welp gonna attack these taco's (bean and cheese) and heat up this coffee....

Ok Hurricane, i'm watching u......looks like this one is gonna be a monster of a storm the way it's growing......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

I have more respect for the ones that bet $1 and win. Compared to betting $2501 and win on The Price Is Right......

Discuss


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

@Paul Drake GTFO!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have more respect for the ones that bet $1 and win. Compared to betting $2501 and win on The Price Is Right......
> 
> Discuss


i haven't watched that show in years, heard drew carry took it over???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Goddaughter is in Halifax. Hold on kid!


How did you goddaughter make out with the storm?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i haven't watched that show in years, heard drew carry took it over???


Covid.....I'm doing basically nothing or a little as I can. 


I think Drew started 15 years ago lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Covid.....I'm doing basically nothing or a little as I can.
> 
> 
> I think Drew started 15 years ago lol


lol...see....damn it's been a long time....last time i watched that show was bob barker days....eek

you get the covid bug???


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that I'm keeping my other lights and tent wife would like to try and grow something Tomatoes flowers something like that in it it's all working up to having her grow her own once we have her medical card taken care of she has a green thumb


Tomatoes are easy to grow indoors. I would.choose a determinate variety


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tampa has a lesbian mayor, if you didn’t know that.View attachment 5203447


I saw her yesterday just oozing calm leadership


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> lol...see....damn it's been a long time....last time i watched that show was bob barker days....eek
> 
> you get the covid bug???


LOL my wife said it's not a sick day without The Price Is Right. I remember being young and watching it when I was home sick from school. 

Yeah, covid in the house


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL my wife said it's not a sick day without The Price Is Right. I remember being young and watching it when I was home sick from school.
> 
> Yeah, covid in the house


ah shit, read early they got you on the pills? and did u get the shots already?

think when i was sick i bypassed that went into streaming shows on my tablet.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 26, 2022)

A couple years ago I started tomatoes peppers and eggplant in February. They all had fruit by the time I could plant them. Hand pollinated


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL my wife said it's not a sick day without The Price Is Right. I remember being young and watching it when I was home sick from school.
> 
> Yeah, covid in the house


boo! Again?

Sorry DW


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah shit, read early they got you on the pills? and did u get the shots already?
> 
> think when i was sick i bypassed that went into streaming shows on my tablet.......


My wife has the pills. I think I can get the next booster. 

I always wondered if a boob was gonna pop out......great show


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo! Again?
> 
> Sorry DW


Yeah, it's not that bad. I want to cook lol but then I'm always one thing short. I'm tempted and might ask someone to pick me up some groceries......I really want ice pops too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife has the pills. I think I can get the next booster.
> 
> I always wondered if a boob was gonna pop out......great show


good, you might wanna consider the pills too....if she has it, it might jump, that's what happened to me and my wife, i caught it, and it jumped to the mrs.....js, and i got the shot with the boosters, in fact we both did......still scrwed us up, when i caught it went after a kidney....

think when Barkers was running it that scenerio almost happened with one of they're show girls.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it's not that bad. I want to cook lol but then I'm always one thing short. I'm tempted and might ask someone to pick me up some groceries......I really want ice pops too.


Can't you get delivery there?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning! No hurricanes here. We are safely into the season between tornadoes and blizzards.
> 
> Charge everything up and go buy too much bottled water and stay safe


The RO filter comes in handy during hurricanes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> good, you might wanna consider the pills too....if she has it, it might jump, that's what happened to me and my wife, i caught it, and it jumped to the mrs.....js, and i got the shot with the boosters, in fact we both did......still scrwed us up, when i caught it went after a kidney....
> 
> think when Barkers was running it that scenerio almost happened with one of they're show girls.......


We're both vaxed and boosted but I think I can get the next booster is what I meant. We all have covid...this time at least we all are around the same time and not dragged into almost 3 weeks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't you get delivery there?


Only if I bought....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Tampa has a lesbian mayor, if you didn’t know that.View attachment 5203447


Why are they never hot? 

Our former premiere who was gay.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're both vaxed and boosted but I think I can get the next booster is what I meant. We all have covid...this time at least we all are around the same time and not dragged into almost 3 weeks.


u just get better...ok.....lots of OJ and stuff....and like u said u all caught it at the same time........those pills do work....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

My watch just told me to get moving.........


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why are they never hot?
> 
> Our former premiere who was gay.
> 
> View attachment 5203484


Because the process by which politicians gain their power via demonic pact takes the sexy part of the soul. It's why demons and devils have so many abs and seductive powers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only if I bought....


get it delivered??? shit that what we did....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife has the pills. I think I can get the next booster.
> 
> I always wondered if a boob was gonna pop out......great show


I think you have to wait 28 days after testing positive for Covid before getting a booster, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's why demons and devils have so many abs and seductive powers.


It's true.....but I lost my abs to my belly a few years ago


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think you have to wait 28 days after testing positive for Covid before getting a booster, but not 100% sure on that.


I'm pretty sure you are right.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's true.....but I lost my abs in my belly a few years ago


You ATE YOUR OWN ABS?!?! O:


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You ATE YOUR OWN ABS?!?! O:


Mmmmmm I like ribs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Because the process by which politicians gain their power via demonic pact takes the sexy part of the soul. It's why demons and devils have so many abs and seductive powers.


Karine Jean-Pierre is easy on the eyes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I think you have to wait 28 days after testing positive for Covid before getting a booster, but not 100% sure on that.


Six months here... I have to wait until November.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Karine Jean-Pierre is easy on the eyes.


All sexy politicians are the demons that stole soul bits from real humans. As long as you don't vote for one while reciting their name backwards you can keep your soul.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> All sexy politicians are the demons that stole soul bits from real humans. As long as you don't vote for one while reciting their name backwards you can keep your soul.


When you accidently touch my soul.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Damn it I have ribs in the freezer but I don't think my sore throat will like the spiciness.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I have ribs in the freezer but I don't think my sore throat will like the spiciness.


got any honey? works for sore throats...js


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got any honey? works for sore throats...js


Local raw 



Sounds like something that should be in the toilet humor thread lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Local raw
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something that should be in the toilet humor thread lol


that works





__





Loading…






www.pennmedicine.org


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got any honey? works for sore throats...js


Makes great barbeque sauce too!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Makes great barbeque sauce too!!


I also like to change it up with Molassas once in a while.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Makes great barbeque sauce too!!


yes, that it does.......i've used it for BBq sauce a bunch of times


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Local raw
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something that should be in the toilet humor thread lol


Photoshopped just for you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Photoshopped just for you.
> 
> View attachment 5203518


I've got Balls.....


Sorry didn't mean to grab it there....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've got Balls.....
> View attachment 5203538
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to grab it there....


likely story


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

Three weeks from harvest, and I'm down to a 1/4 gram of wax and a 1/4 gram of distillate, and I'm at my state alloted flower purchase limit. Time to go to the dispensary I guess. Sales are kind of sucky today, grump. 

Anyway, schools out for this weeks rainstorm. So I guess it's a dispensary trip day followed by 9-ball time with the kid at the pool hall for today.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

There that should hold me over until my flower allotment resets on the 1st.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 26, 2022)

ooops my dad’s zone is evacuating or they’ll be swimming with the fishes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

1 minute


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

storm prep is done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 1 minute


Arrive high!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> storm prep is done.
> 
> View attachment 5203630


Are you safe where you are?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 1 minute


Thanksgiving is two weeks away. I plan on eating a whole cookie about an hour outside Ottawa so I'll be tripping by the time we get there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanksgiving is two weeks away. I plan on eating a whole cookie about an hour outside Ottawa so I'll be tripping by the time we get there.


That sounds like fun lol you gonna bring extra for everyone else?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you safe where you are?


Yeah, we're about 30 miles in from the coast. We're going to get some rain and wind but that'll be about it. I'm more stressing about what the pressure waves are going to do to my back over the next three days. Our county is having certain evacuation zones evacuated, but we're about 3 miles outside even the worst storm evacuation zone. We're just going to chill and watch it pass. I think this is storm 8 since I moved here. Not sure anymore. 

I got my Florida PPE for a storm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

And I said before I keep an extra for just about everything today......the one thing I don't have another of is a 315 bulb......and now I remember saying I need to order another one a while back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds like fun lol you gonna bring extra for everyone else?


I always bring a baggy for my sister and her husband. They can't handle edibles lol. 



RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, we're about 30 miles in from the coast. We're going to get some rain and wind but that'll be about it. I'm more stressing about what the pressure waves are going to do to my back over the next three days. Our county is having certain evacuation zones evacuated, but we're about 3 miles outside even the worst storm evacuation zone. We're just going to chill and watch it pass. I think this is storm 8 since I moved here. Not sure anymore.
> 
> I got my Florida PPE for a storm.
> 
> View attachment 5203632


 Hopefully the pressure isn't too bad... and your weed purchase gets there before shit hits the fan.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

No sad faces @Laughing Grass ..........I put a dialed down 600 in there since I have another cool hood and ballast 

It's just small avocado trees and a flower I don't remember what it is.......and lavender that is going to be cuttings for more......and some thyme that doesn't like it in there. It's the same tent I put my peppers and such in.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully the pressure isn't too bad... and your weed purchase gets there before shit hits the fan.


Yeah me too on both counts. I drive to pickup, the website said up to 115 minutes, that was 145 minutes ago. I'm giving them to 5:30 then I'm calling and asking whats'up. All they've got to do is put it in the bag. I'm not even asking for delivery.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5203591


We're the same temp, humidity is only 43% though.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2022)

Sunny 79* dew point 38*
Way too nice


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

Wow man, dispensary was a disaster. Completely full parking lot, had 4 cars idling in the middle of lot because there were no spaces. The whole place was packed, I gave them my name and order number. After 30 minutes they'd gotten everyone ahead of me out and were 10 minutes deep into the customers after me. One guy, who showed up after me, started getting into an argument with management. I told the door guy to cancel my order or get me my product, either way I was going home in the next 5 minutes. He gave me another $15 off the order, and I wasn't nearly as vocal as the other dude.

Fricken panicky, pack driven, terrified creatures. 

@Laughing Grass, will you sponsor my family moving to Canada, these people are nucking futz!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

put the sound on lol  








Pin by hbgShadowKnight on Funny Part 2 [Video] in 2022 | Funny pranks, Funny pictures can't stop laughing, Funny people


Sep 20, 2022 - This Pin was discovered by hbgShadowKnight. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest




pin.it


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> put the sound on lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pintrest is doing short format phone videos in the style of Vine as stolen by Tick-Tok? 

Pint-tok, they should name it Pint-Tok, soft 'i' sound like Pen.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 26, 2022)

The PSA said to get as high as possible if I'm in the storm surge. It's my civic duty.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The PSA said to get as high as possible if I'm in the storm surge. It's my civic duty.


Reminds me of Tsunami sirens.
They never happen in the middle of the day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2022)

Fat Bottom with Black Silk, no chaser.
Vape with Sun Ra f2, Vapor Genie Aluminum, Bic lighter.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

Beep beep, mother meepers. Prepare to...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Morning






It's that wonderful day again!












And






How's everyone today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wow man, dispensary was a disaster. Completely full parking lot, had 4 cars idling in the middle of lot because there were no spaces. The whole place was packed, I gave them my name and order number. After 30 minutes they'd gotten everyone ahead of me out and were 10 minutes deep into the customers after me. One guy, who showed up after me, started getting into an argument with management. I told the door guy to cancel my order or get me my product, either way I was going home in the next 5 minutes. He gave me another $15 off the order, and I wasn't nearly as vocal as the other dude.
> 
> Fricken panicky, pack driven, terrified creatures.
> 
> @Laughing Grass, will you sponsor my family moving to Canada, these people are nucking futz!


I can see the headline, Florida Man comes to Canada. 

Everyone fighting over plywood and water, and my kinda people are fighting over weed lol!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5203949


Did you stick around or bug out?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you stick around or bug out?


Bug out probably Wednesday. We only go about 5 miles to the east.
I’m downloading movies.
I’ve gotta get a new battery for this phone, wondering what will be open.
Pain management called and we’re doing a phone visit, yay.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

Oh shit, my dad is actually evacuating to friends in Orlando.
Now that makes me nervous, he never leaves.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit, my dad is actually evacuating to friends in Orlando.
> Now that makes me nervous, he never leaves.


Pack your weed and gtfo. Stay safe.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh shit, my dad is actually evacuating to friends in Orlando.
> Now that makes me nervous, he never leaves.


They are saying that it's moving south be safe out there


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2022)

I don't think a sharpie can fix this. Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pack your weed and gtfo. Stay safe.


I’m charging all paraphernalia and battery packs.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think a sharpie can fix this. Mornin.
> 
> View attachment 5203963


Give me a big one, I’ll try!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Give me a big one, I’ll try!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think a sharpie can fix this. Mornin.
> 
> View attachment 5203963


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

I bet the hurricane churns up some good shells and sharks teeth!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents.....hows everyone doing this fine day....

woke up this morning to a crisp 59, wow, feels good.......high today 91F......gonna make for a nice day.....

now to attack these tacos and warm up the coffee.....and also see who wants to give me millions of dollars for my info.....been rachetting up lately...

notice to storm has grown, it will be a cat 4 when it makes land fall with a 10ft wall of water in it's wake...so [email protected] Drake you need to get to safety and out of there asap..........the main part of the eye wall it gonna hit between st petersburg and tampa 100mph winds plus......


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2022)

More rain here this afternoon....But hopefully I can get a little something done outdoors. 

I have been working on weeding an overgrown large steep bank that has been neglected all year. Didn't do it this spring because it had a dead tree hanging over it and figured I should wait til the tree got removed. I really need to plant it into Myrtle or something that doesn't require weeding!! But it's about 2/3 done weeding. Slow but sure!!!

And it's grocery time again. My last 3 meals have been lasagna, leftover takeout.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> More rain here this afternoon....But hopefully I can get a little something done outdoors.
> 
> I have been working on weeding an overgrown large steep bank that has been neglected all year. Didn't do it this spring because it had a dead tree hanging over it and figured I should wait til the tree got removed. I really need to plant it into Myrtle or something that doesn't require weeding!! But it's about 2/3 done weeding. Slow but sure!!!
> 
> And it's grocery time again. My last 3 meals have been lasagna, leftover takeout.


You get that damn yard. Let’s see some pictures.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You get that damn yard. Let’s see some pictures.


I'll take a pic when I get out there....It's way too big to be hand weeding....Probably 10' x 40' with evergreen ground covering that never really took off like I was hoping.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'll take a pic when I get out there....It's way too big to be hand weeding....Probably 10' x 40' with evergreen ground covering that never really took off like I was hoping.


Wildflower mix. We did a section years ago.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I bet the hurricane churns up some good shells and sharks teeth!


Think bigger.





__





Gulf of Mexico Shipwrecks: Gulf of Mexico 2018: NOAA Ship Okeanos Explorer: NOAA Office of Ocean Exploration and Research






oceanexplorer.noaa.gov








*LITTLE-KNOWN SUNKEN TREASURES*​
 

*THE LOST GOLD-FILLED PT BOAT*




__





Little-Known Sunken Treasures page1






www.ycaol.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

We got flood alert on our phones already. I need a nap.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

Shut up DeSantis. Definitely nap time.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5203970


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm not worried. I'm going to Orlando to buy a sharpie.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Note to self, "rent monkey costume."


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

Dude, they're playing mouths vs masks basketball. Stuff has changed...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Dude, they're playing mouths vs masks basketball. Stuff has changed...


What?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What?


Oh, sorry, little high. At the school playground. Teams are masks and mouths not shirts and skins.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, sorry, little high. At the school playground. Teams are masks and mouths not shirts and skins.


Did you edit that post? Could have sworn it said shorts and skins.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wildflower mix. We did a section years ago.


I thought about that but I don't think they would choke the weeds out like Myrtle....BUT it's invasive and spreads, is what worries me a little. It flowers most of the growing season too.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you edit that post? Could have sworn it said shorts and skins.
> 
> View attachment 5204049


I mean, I am not going to entertain anything with that gif and the 11 and 12 year olds It concerns. But yes. I mistyped something while high and edited it. O: SUE ME!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, I am not going to entertain anything with that gif and the 11 and 12 year olds It concerns. But yes. I mistyped something while high and edited it. O: SUE ME!


I would probably watch a shorts and skins game.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would probably watch a shorts and skins game.


Those happen all summer long here at the courts by the beach. I bet the closer to the coast you get, the shorter the shorts get...


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2022)

One good thing about Fall...



Had a good rainbow the other day....



Looks like the rain may hold off. Groceries are in, lunch has been served, just vaped some Meltdown, and heading outdoors to cut the grass, or something. Weeding is not sounding favorable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> One good thing about Fall...
> 
> View attachment 5204056
> 
> ...


I'd arm wrestle you for those!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5204058


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would probably watch a shorts and skins game.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2022)

Budgie smuggler.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 27, 2022)

Shorts and Skins...


Sounds like a game the seniors would play at The Colony neighborhood swingers party.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Note to self, "rent monkey costume."


noone will be able to tell!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

Well snap, I woke up to find the scroll at the bottom of the weather channel says we’re under mandatory evacuation. lol we’re exactly who they’re talking about but noooo not yet.

Time to dab and let the wife take her nap. She’s been working hard.

Oh yeah dr gave me some steroids in addition to regular meds. All I need is tequila when I settle in. This storm is going to be a banger. My dad’s county has a tornado warning already. Hold on family in Bradenton.

You guys have chainsaws and wanna visit?


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)

Oh just fuck off, Lol they were trying to give me morhpine for the heart attack and the shit just made me vomit.
Like everybody that came in was like, give the man some morphine, and then iI had to stop them and point to all the vomit on the floor already.

P.S. I'm glad at least some people can use pain meds. I think having done too many drugs in my young days, my body just put out a general ban


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> Oh just fuck off, Lol they were trying to give me morhpine for the heart attack and the shit just made me vomit.
> Like everybody that came in was like, give the man some morphine, and then iI had to stop them and point to all the vomit on the floor already.


I’ve fired nurses even when I’m in the hospital.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

Peace everyone. Stuff is rough for a bunch of y'all. <3


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Peace everyone. Stuff is rough for a bunch of y'all. <3


Beautiful!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beautiful!


The emotion. You broke me. Thanks :']


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beautiful!





Rsawr said:


> The emotion. You broke me. Thanks :']


Yeah that was awesome. I almost didn't like it. Happy I let it play


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5204088


The worst.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The worst.


So I'm in 2nd?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So I'm in 2nd?


I mean I can send you a checklist to get you back to first. Dunno WHY weeding the morning glories and finding grass blown dog doo are in there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean I can send you a checklist to get you back to first. Dunno WHY weeding the morning glories and finding grass blown dog doo are in there...


I don't need no steenkeen check list


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't need no steenkeen check list


Now I'm scared...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I'm scared...


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Okay, fine. You're the worst.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, fine. You're the worst.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So I'm in 2nd?


Distant.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Distant.


Can't hear you back there....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You get that damn yard. Let’s see some pictures.


This is the bank I want to plant in Myrtle....I have the right half weeded. Huge PITA.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 27, 2022)

New dog chew toy, saw it and thought Odin might like this !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2022)

It is back and working and I'll have a lady in by tomorrow hay happy happy dance going on over ear


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is back and working and I'll have a lady in by tomorrow hay happy happy dance going on over ear View attachment 5204191


Put your glasses on man that's bright!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is back and working and I'll have a lady in by tomorrow hay happy happy dance going on over ear View attachment 5204191



I’m so relived this went so smoothly. Speaks well of HLG, one week turnaround after they received it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife let’s start a club!


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is back and working and I'll have a lady in by tomorrow hay happy happy dance going on over ear View attachment 5204191


let’s give this one a good burn in and keep it running even if you have to dim it


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> let’s give this one a good burn in and keep it running even if you have to dim it


OH yes a good test, turn those mfers on and run them 20/7 on your Charlie Brown Xmas tree 

Edited to add:
PS I was not casting aspersions on your Charlie Brown Xmas tree that I was casting aspersions upon.
PPS it sounds different in my head
PPPS or is that PPSS, forgot convention, @shnkrmn can you give me a protocol read please?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 27, 2022)

Tropicana Cookies, the calm before the storm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OH yes a good test, turn those mfers on and run them 20/7 on your Charlie Brown Xmas tree
> 
> Edited to add:
> PS I was not casting aspersions on your Charlie Brown Xmas tree that I was casting aspersions upon.
> ...


Somebody's been into the edibles I see.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somebody's been into the edibles I see.


I mostly want to know her secret and epic plan for the other 4/7 hours. Do you think she has achieved fission yet? She seems really smart.
C2G's super secret nuclear garden!!
I'd watch that journal...


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 27, 2022)

Have to get these down but it’s supposed to get sunny and warming up to 70° Saturday and Sunday . After all this rain and cool weather I was hoping they’d dry out some before the . Hopefully the mold and rot will stay away . Some of @Bob Bichen ‘s Meltdown. Nice and frosty looking.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2022)

JustRolling said:


> Have to get these down but it’s supposed to get sunny and warming up to 70° Saturday and Sunday . After all this rain and cool weather I was hoping they’d dry out some before the View attachment 5204278. Hopefully the mold and rot will stay away . Some of @Bob Bichen ‘s Meltdown. Nice and frosty looking.
> 
> View attachment 5204281
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, and it's what I am vaping right now....It's a really nice mellow relaxing high!!



Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5204298


Damn, I can smell it....Yum!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2022)

Morning 






Hope everyone in the path is safe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

Well hell, not the wake and bake I look forward to. Sure didn’t think it would be a cat 5.
Phuuuck


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Well hell, not the wake and bake I look forward to. Sure didn’t think it would be a cat 5.
> Phuuuck


Did you stay?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you stay?


Last night we stayed home. We only have 5 miles to go.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2022)

It was at this moment that Roxy knew what her true purpose was.......


Use whatever you can.....stay safe.....no judgment


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somebody's been into the edibles I see.


2 glasses of sauv blanc and a handful  does it to me every time. Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

Before hurricane pic this morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

I wish that tree would fall onto that satellite dish!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

Good morning, happy hump day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mostly want to know her secret and epic plan for the other 4/7 hours. Do you think she has achieved fission yet? She seems really smart.
> C2G's super secret nuclear garden!!
> I'd watch that journal...


I've run a plasma light, closest I've gotten and although it had the best penetration ever it didn't last long enough to make it worthwhile. 

Last time I kept mothers. I used the plasma to flower these two out, nice light.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OH yes a good test, turn those mfers on and run them 20/7 on your Charlie Brown Xmas tree
> 
> Edited to add:
> PS I was not casting aspersions on your Charlie Brown Xmas tree that I was casting aspersions upon.
> ...


Who smelt it dealt it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've run a plasma light, closest I've gotten and although it had the best penetration ever it didn't last long enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Last time I kept mothers. I used the plasma to flower these two out, nice light.
> View attachment 5204471


They must have been enormous by the time you finished flower!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5204473


We had one of those moments last night. I started a new quilt and I just needed two more dies for cutting because god knows I need 1" and 1.25" strips cut by a machine. All the while poking around in the grow forums to see what I'd missed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2022)

Coffee coffee coffee to you all and once again have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

Mornin. Is it too early for a nap?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Is it too early for a nap?


NEEVAAAAAARRRR!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents....how's everyone doing.......prayers to the people in Florida, be safe out there......

woke up this morning to a cool 59F again.....talk bout night mornin weather......high today 89F and sunny

ok i'm gonna to attack these taco and get me a warm up.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We had one of those moments last night. I started a new quilt and I just needed two more dies for cutting because god knows I need 1" and 1.25" strips cut by a machine. All the while poking around in the grow forums to see what I'd missed.


Addicted to the shindig!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Is it too early for a nap?


Usually I'm right with you but my Fitbit tells me I'm not really tired, damn it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Usually I'm right with you but my Fitbit tells me I'm not really tired, damn it.
> View attachment 5204509


AI taking over…


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Addicted to the shindig!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> AI taking over…


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5204511


Me too. I’m tired of thinking for myself!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too. I’m tired of thinking for myself!


Have you evacuated yet?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife let’s start a club!
> 
> View attachment 5204208


I'm in


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2022)

Fresh Black Silk brewing for my Fat Bottom Girl
Oh yes!
Vaping a little Copper Chem f3.
“It’s a Beautiful Morning!”
“I think I’ll go outside for a while………And just Smile!”


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you evacuated yet?


Not yet  my legs have been dinking around all morning watching the weather. Definitely should’ve gone to a hotel.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5204538


talk bout packing a punch, couple more mph it will be a cat 5....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Not yet  my legs have been dinking around all morning watching the weather. Definitely should’ve gone to a hotel.


Damn girl GTFO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm inView attachment 5204528


I was blown away by the difference. While I was waiting for them to arrive I was dimming my lights. I put them on and opened the doors and though shit I left the lights dimmed. Nope these glasses are just that good! My $20 vivosuns are just sunglasses I think. And they were so wide that I had to put window weather seal on each arm so I could wear them. They wouldn't go behind my ears, I'm not sure who they were made for, I giant I guess.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)

The storm is directly south of me right now, Tampa Bay is just getting grazed on the south, it's not hitting us directly on. Two slight brown downs of power that turned off my computer and made my LEDs blink, slightly windy. That's about it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was blown away by the difference. And they were so wide that I had to put window weather seal on each arm so I could wear them. They wouldn't go behind my ears, I'm not sure who they were made for, I giant I guess.


I have a big melon so they work well for me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm inView attachment 5204528


 lol
Lets do it @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn girl GTFO!


Everything I'm hearing now is shelter in place but don't try to evacuate... they are saying the window is closed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Everything I'm hearing now is shelter in place but don't try to evacuate... they are saying the window is closed.


Damn it's too bad they didn't get some kind of warning that this was coming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a big melon so they work well for me


I don't have that problem with the method sevens the arms curve inwards. The vivo suns were completely straight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2022)

Hope she's safe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> lolView attachment 5204561
> Lets do it @Laughing Grass View attachment 5204562


I'm not LG but


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> lolView attachment 5204561
> Lets do it @Laughing Grass View attachment 5204562


Do you wear prescription glasses Jeff, and if so do these fit right over your glasses?

That's my problem, or reason I have not bought Method Sevens, I have 2 pair of cheapos that do fit over my rx glasses and work ok but I suspect they are nothing more than sunglasses.

I won't even go in my flower room now with the lights on...I am running 2 double ended 1000 watters that are absolutely blinding!!! I go in to water just before light come on. 

It's about time to lollipop so I am going to have to shut them down to do it...Not risking what's left of my eyes!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not LG but
> View attachment 5204574


Mine didn't come with that sticker. I got one that says don't grow blind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do you wear prescription glasses Jeff, and if so do these fit right over your glasses?
> 
> That's my problem, or reason I have not bought Method Sevens, I have 2 pair of cheapos that do fit over my rx glasses and work ok but I suspect they are nothing more than sunglasses.
> 
> ...


They also have clip ons. Not ideal since it doesn't block from the sides. 









Clip-On Aviator HPS


Method Seven "Aviator HPS Clip-Ons" change the way you see your plants and grow room using your own prescription glasses with our HPS Clip-On lenses. Elevate your grow room experience with Method Seven.




methodseven.com













Clip-On Classic HPS


Method Seven "Classic HPS Clip-Ons" change the way you see your plants and grow room using your own prescription glasses with our HPS Clip-On lenses. Elevate your grow room experience with Method Seven.




methodseven.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5204588


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Me too. I’m tired of thinking for myself!


We are having THE party.

Evacuated and safe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

We’ve every kind of marijuana and a cotton candy machine and Gail’s drunk lol she almost ate a dog cookie!

Brother is in North Port and her niece lives in Orlando. Crazy day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We are having THE party.
> 
> Evacuated and safe.
> 
> View attachment 5204599


Oh good, we were getting worried that you were still at home.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We are having THE party.
> 
> Evacuated and safe.
> 
> View attachment 5204599


best party to have.......glad ur safe....i just saw a wind update....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh good, we were getting worried that you were still at home.


I wasn't worried at all and now I'm mourning her swimming with the manatee video. Oh well with Florida there will always be a next time to look forward to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2022)

@Paul Drake Good to hear!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wasn't worried at all and now I'm mourning her swimming with the manatee video. Oh well with Florida there will always be a next time to look forward to.


"Clam up or you'll be swimmin' wit da manatees" just doesnt sound very threatening


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5204589


People should dress like that to go to the movies again.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

FYI, manatee sex. Cows just wanna have fun.








Animal Sex: How Manatees Do It


Manatee sex involves rendezvous points, large mating herds and aggressive shoving.




www.livescience.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> FYI, manatee sex. Cows just wanna have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun story, Manatee are how my daughter got her introduction to sex education. Nothing like a 2 year old asking, "Mommy, what are the manatee doing?" To get a response of, "HOLY SHIT!" from her mother. My wife came home from that zoo trip with manatee porn pictures and video, still turns red telling the story to this day, and my daughter spent about a week telling everyone she saw, from the grocery clerk to the old lady getting potatoes, that she got to see manatee sex. 

Toddlers, so much fun.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Fun story, Manatee are how my daughter got her introduction to sex education. Nothing like a 2 year old asking, "Mommy, what are the manatee doing?" To get a response of, "HOLY SHIT!" from her mother. My wife came home from that zoo trip with manatee porn pictures and video, still turns red telling the story to this day, and my daughter spent about a week telling everyone she saw, from the grocery clerk to the old lady getting potatoes, that she got to see manatee sex.
> 
> Toddlers, so much fun.


We were at a park and the ducks were mating. The wife's nephew told me to make the duck stop trying to drown the other one. Told him it was OK that they were just playing.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> FYI, manatee sex. Cows just wanna have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen this. Dangerous!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> We were at a park and the ducks were mating. The wife's nephew told me to make the duck stop trying to drown the other one. Told him it was OK that they were just playing.


Duck mating, sigh. Took my wife (to be) on a romantic picknic & walk in college around the university pond. Over 20 years later we still joke about the romantic duck-rape date at the park. All through out afternoon, duck assault on display. 

/One of my more Charlie Brown dating moments in life. 
//She still married me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Duck mating, sigh. Took my wife (to be) on a romantic picknic & walk in college around the university pond. Over 20 years later we still joke about the romantic duck-rape date at the park. All through out afternoon, duck assault on display.
> 
> /One of my more Charlie Brown dating moments in life.
> //She still married me.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)

Every year we get new and more interesting ways to watch the storm we're in the middle of.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 28, 2022)

There goes my brother’s fence…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’ve seen this. Dangerous!


I don't think you're supposed to join in.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

Check out Naples


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

N km qaaP


RetiredToker76 said:


> Every year we get new and more interesting ways to watch the storm we're in the middle of.


Enterprising and hardhitting reporting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> N km qaaP
> Enterprising and hardhitting reporting?


Btw the first phrase was entered by my butt. Always listen to your butt


----------



## DCcan (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Btw the first phrase was entered by my butt. Always listen to your butt





https://www.allacronyms.com/QAAP


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5204651


I showed this to my wife, she flipped me off and walked away saying, "Yeah.. What of it?"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Do you wear prescription glasses Jeff, and if so do these fit right over your glasses?
> 
> That's my problem, or reason I have not bought Method Sevens, I have 2 pair of cheapos that do fit over my rx glasses and work ok but I suspect they are nothing more than sunglasses.
> 
> ...


Yes I do and no they don't


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2022)

Ear you go I mean but it will not work


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ear you go I mean but it will not workView attachment 5204693


You would think they would make a pair for eye glass wearers, like maybe a goggle type like these....These work great as far as covering my glasses but I just question their protection


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Btw the first phrase was entered by my butt. Always listen to your butt


Actually after typing that you should be telling your butt to go home it's drunk.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I showed this to my wife, she flipped me off and walked away saying, "Yeah.. What of it?"


I thought you would have linked the duck pic...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 28, 2022)

Free Boats in South Florida.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575213169001127936


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 28, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Free Boats in South Florida.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575213169001127936


If you have ever had a boat you know that's not a true statement no such thing as a free boat he he he


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

*B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You would think they would make a pair for eye glass wearers, like maybe a goggle type like these....These work great as far as covering my glasses but I just question their protection
> 
> View attachment 5204711


They do, just not that way 






Rx - Prescription Grow Glasses - Method Seven


Prescription grow room glasses optimized for HPS lights. Our prescription grow room glasses are made for Single Vision and Progressive prescriptions.




methodseven.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They do, just not that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I need the side protection too...My eyes are super sensitive now....Actually they always have been.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 29, 2022)

Happy Thirsty Thursday !


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

Morning beautiful 
What a mess, eh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Morning 






Ooh it might get to the mid 50°s today then the clouds will clear so its gonna be a crisp tomorrow morning.......possible upper 20°s by then  

Battery died on my wife's jeep so I gave her the jump pack and I'll get a new one and put it in for her today. Guess it was done and not starting it for a week did it in. Not a bad run.....'14 original battery 

How's everyone today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning beautiful
> What a mess, eh?


@Paul Drake Yeah, it's still making one too. How did you and the area you're in fare the storm?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning friends. I hope c2g wss wsshed or to sea overnight


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning friends. I hope no one *wss wsshed* or to sea overnight


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2022)

Beep beep! How are you, meep?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I fixed it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning,


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I fixed it.....


I see you're sharing your phone with your butt again


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Rrrrrrr so it sounds more like an alternator and no one has one till tomorrow.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 29, 2022)

My own pollen chuck Grape kush x Florida Strawberry....fkn living the good life...wake and bake this morning with me


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2022)

mudballs said:


> View attachment 5204932
> My own pollen chuck Grape kush x Florida Strawberry....fkn living the good life...wake and bake this morning with me


Nothing better than getting high off ones own labor of love, enjoy it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning beautiful
> What a mess, eh?


Thank you, Paul. Yes it is. 

How are you faring? Are you home?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I see you're sharing your phone with your butt again


My butt knows things. My butt may be Q


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 29, 2022)

Getting annoyed now by the hurricane updates. Just tired of them 

I glanced up to see DeSantis & thought the banner read "State officials give up on Hurricane Ian" & thought great!. Give update, of course.


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My butt knows things. My butt may be Q


Is it benevolent?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wheee Death Santa has declared a state of emergency for sometime next week, when a basic biatch tropical storm is expected to hit the shallowest part of the Florida beaches, .... and drinking water at Walmart is already gone.
> 
> Seventeen years on the west coast of Florida, twenty-one years in total in the state, I've left for one storm and didn't really need to. Since I have new hurricane windows as of 2019, impact siding, all the prep I'm going to do is try and find space in the garage for at least one car. That's it, maybe if I get motivated.
> 
> Cuba's going to take most the hit and de-energize the storm, the only concern is that it might stall in the gulf and build strength, if it does that then the cone will almost certainly shift. Anyone who absolutely needs services or lives 10 -15 miles from the gulf between Sarasota and Spring Hill, should probably bug out as an over abundance of precaution, but I'm expecting a bit of rain and winds strong enough to really stoke the coals of the grill. That's about the worst I'm expecting in my neck of the woods.


How'd that prediction work out for you?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


If you were tethered to something, it would probably fun to boogie board in that.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

So this person texts me and I say wrong number and I begin to get catfish. After some menial and somewhat banal texts 'she' asks how old I am. I say old. She says "I'm 35, here's a pic"


I'm like, that's not 35, she fires back, 'I get that a lot, it's this cream I use on my face...
Could not hit block fast enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So this person texts me and I say wrong number and I begin to get catfish. After some menial and somewhat banal texts 'she' asks how old I am. I say old. She says "I'm 35, here's a pic"
> View attachment 5204956
> 
> I'm like, that's not 35, she fires back, 'I get that a lot, it's this cream I use on my face...
> Could not hit block fast enough.


Selina thought I was a guy


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Selina thought I was a guy
> 
> View attachment 5204957


Ho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Selina thought I was a guy
> 
> View attachment 5204957


Yeah, fuck Jhon....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning beautiful
> What a mess, eh?


I'm wondering how my old buddy in Matlacha made out, at 1' elevation. Plus they have a houseboat. He lost everything is a hurricane back years ago, hopefully he smartened up with insurance!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> So this person texts me and I say wrong number and I begin to get catfish. After some menial and somewhat banal texts 'she' asks how old I am. I say old. She says "I'm 35, here's a pic"
> View attachment 5204956
> 
> I'm like, that's not 35, she fires back, 'I get that a lot, it's this cream I use on my face...
> Could not hit block fast enough.


Root balm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Guess I'll take the ac out today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, fuck Jhon....


Should have asked for nudes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have asked for nudes.


I will


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


They are from Florida!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> They are from Florida!


I was thinking the opposite, tourists, but you are probably right!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Should have asked for nudes.


Always on point lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

Morning ladies and gents......how's everyone doing.....happy friends in FL are safe and sound......

woke up this morning to a cool 58F, i like this, high today 91F clear skies and low humidity........

now to attack the taco's and get some coffee in me.....little hung over here, listening to some old music last night i was bout half sheet to the wind, then someone not telling name just had to put Fleetwood Mac on, yeah that did me in for the night, went from half to a whole 2 sheets and kept going.........


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

Listen, the idiots on tv don’t represent us. 
I really underestimated rip currents until I got caught in one.
We have power and a bunch of limbs down but that’s cool. I’m buying a generator cause I’m not evacuating again!
So much pain. I’m chilling in bedroom at Gail’s, trying to sleep. I don’t think I can walk to the front door. We’ll go home soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Listen, the idiots on tv don’t represent us.
> I really underestimated rip currents until I got caught in one.
> We have power and a bunch of limbs down but that’s cool. I’m buying a generator cause I’m not evacuating again!
> So much pain. I’m chilling in bedroom at Gail’s, trying to sleep. I don’t think I can walk to the front door. We’ll go home soon.


nice to see your safe and healthy.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice to see your safe and healthy.....


Thanks space tomato


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

@Laughing Grass @curious2garden sent you videos.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> How'd that prediction work out for you?


Fine. Two tree branches fell, checked the roof & didn't lose any shingles. Power blinked twice yesterday but didn't stay off. Neighbor's fence went down into his yard. Kind of upset mine stayed standing, I really want to replace that damned thing. Anyone 5-10 miles closer to the gulf than me should probably have bugged out. They're still without power and I'll be hosting dinner for some friends tonight if their power isn't back up.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

@Laughing Grass @curious2garden sent you videos.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Fine. Two tree branches fell, checked the roof & didn't lose any shingles. Power blinked twice yesterday but didn't stay off. Neighbor's fence went down into his yard. Kind of upset mine stayed standing, I really want to replace that damned thing. Anyone 5-10 miles closer to the gulf than me should probably have bugged out. They're still without power and I'll be hosting dinner for some friends tonight if their power isn't back up.


I hope he wasn’t having fun at your expense.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Laughing Grass @curious2garden sent you videos.


Is that the fence that came down?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

@Rsawr


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hope he wasn’t having fun at your expense.



From what I saw he was dealing with his backyard neighbors over the fence. I don't know them personally but from the few interactions I've had with them, I don't envy him trying to negotiate with them. If my fence had fallen over, he and I would already have it cleaned up and I'd be on the phone to a fence company, because that's how we did it last time. I just never liked the fence I paid for last time and want an excuse to replace it. It looked like the his backyard neighbors were arguing with him over it, so don't think anyone is having fun. He's pretty chill about most things, I'm going to say the backdoor neighbors are being difficult for him.

After looking at the limbs that fell out of our trees my wife finally agrees with me that the last two oaks need to go. So yard cleanup and decisions on protecting this place in the future.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

Harvest time...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Harvest time...View attachment 5205058View attachment 5205059View attachment 5205060View attachment 5205061


Very nice! Is it me or do they seem to get a lot leafier outdoors?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very nice! Is it me or do they seem to get a lot leafier outdoors?


They do, and they are fresh chopped and only rough cut until later, they will be more tightly trimmed, also, I let these go a bit long, and they had begun to foxtail a little, another sign time to chop.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

Heading home


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Heading home


Safe travels


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't know what to plant......I have too many seeds


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what to plant......I have too many seeds


One of each then


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> One of each then


I definitely don't have the room and that would be way over the limit of 6


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Harvest time...View attachment 5205058View attachment 5205059View attachment 5205060View attachment 5205061


Yeah, nice and clean this year, with no mold!!! Gotta love that!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I definitely don't have the room and that would be way over the limit of 6


Message me...


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, nice and clean this year, with no mold!!! Gotta love that!!


Caught them just in time. Spider mites had moved in, I had to trash some beer can buds, but was able to get ahead of the rot by 1. Popping seeds in April, and 2, spraying with a citrus based fungicide. People bitch about growing outside, but I got 3 boxes of buds off that one plant. Also, I got lucky.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Caught them just in time. Spider mites had moved in, I had to trash some beer can buds, but was able to get ahead of the rot by 1. Popping seeds in April, and 2, spraying with a citrus based fungicide. People bitch about growing outside, but I got 3 boxes of buds off that one plant. Also, I got lucky.


I wish I put something out this year. It was the perfect year lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

I've been cleaning like a madman all day. I believe I'll take a dab and a short nap


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that the fence that came down?


The whole thing blew down and the neighbors shed blew into their yard.
Pool screen ripped and the door is gone.
My place is fine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Ok.....raspberry cough....mango skunk and space monkey


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish I put something out this year. It was the perfect year lol


Yeah you and me both! leaves are starting to change. Got out for a little walk at the park.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

you guys had better weather than i did down in dry town here.......58day of over 100......can't grow much in that.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The whole thing blew down and the neighbors shed blew into their yard.
> Pool screen ripped and the door is gone.
> My place is fine.


Glad to hear there's no damage... too bad a proper ramp didn't blow onto your property. 

Finally coming down from that cookie, didn't get shit accomplished this afternoon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> They do, and they are fresh chopped and only rough cut until later, they will be more tightly trimmed, also, I let these go a bit long, and they had begun to foxtail a little, another sign time to chop.


I wouldn't mind trying one again. I did an auto outdoors a few years ago. Turned out like crap... I probably don't have enough hours of direct sun.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys had better weather than i did down in dry town here.......58day of over 100......can't grow much in that.....


We've had high 90's and 60+% RH every day for what feels like over a year now. Mold spore count has been through the roof too. Talking at the hydro shop, even long term indoor growers have been battling molds and humidity levels all year. Outdoor has been basically practice in futility.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't mind trying one again. I did an auto outdoors a few years ago. Turned out like crap... I probably don't have enough hours of direct sun.


Mephisto works good for that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We've had high 90's and 60+% RH every day for what feels like over a year now. Mold spore count has been through the roof too. Talking at the hydro shop, even long term indoor growers have been battling molds and humidity levels all year. Outdoor has been basically practice in futility.


we've had the 100 for so long i forgot what 90 feels like, our RH has hit in those time 60 to 77% most days that were like that. Me personally i love playing around in the outdoors. Even my actual garden took the hit, got a little off them, but not much.....i do know all the soil that out there is really cooked, so all i have to do is re-amend and re-use.....so i'm going back at it this fall....thinking of going for 3 out of my FF jar......and see what happens...


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok.....raspberry cough....mango skunk and space monkey


You sure??


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You sure??


No


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> View attachment 5205052


On that note...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> On that note...
> View attachment 5205138



Both your jokes are leaving me Thor.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish I put something out this year. It was the perfect year lol


Except for the 10 inches and 4 days if rain that's coming, lol. It was a decent year, wish I'd of been able to go til Halloween..


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Except for the 10 inches and 4 days if rain that's coming, lol. It was a decent year, wish I'd of been able to go til Halloween..


Cover them.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2022)

Coming along outdoors...
@BobBitchen 's Slymer porch plant


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2022)

Separating seeds from bud this evening. Pretty relaxing.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 29, 2022)

It's almost winter....




Yes, I am feeling winter before it's time. I am all spice nog and snowflaked up!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's almost winter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just roll most of fall into winter. As soon as I rake leaves or find my coat, it's winter.
Almost cry when the last of the cayenne's get picked, it's like a funeral for summer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just roll most of fall into winter. As soon as I rake leaves or find my coat, it's winter.
> Almost cry when the last of the cayenne's get picked, it's like a funeral for summer.


I like fall, right until the winds start and it gets bitter cold, hopefully sometime later.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I like fall, right until the winds start and it gets bitter cold, hopefully sometime later.


I have to drive up to the NH/ Me hills today, should see the red malpes and fog if I get out of here soon.
We have ~2 weeks of dryish weather in the low 60's coming, that should finish up the last tomatoes and a few pot plants.
The cold rain and short evenings are what make it miserable quickly.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I have to drive up to the NH/ Me hills today, should see the red malpes and fog if I get out of here soon.
> We have ~2 weeks of dryish weather in the low 60's coming, that should finish up the last tomatoes and a few pot plants.
> The cold rain and short evenings are what make it miserable quickly.


Yeah the dark is coming, sigh. I'm always so happy when February gets here. I got a grand total of 2 tomatoes off my plant, neither really edible. But it's just bursting with buds now LOL they'll be dead soon from cold and wind. 

I'd love to see a picture of those red maples.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see a picture of those red maples.


How about some old pines along an abandoned colonial road to some ruins yesterday. 
This was a pretty nice hike, nice beaver pond at the end. Tree growing on the hearth is trippy.


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the dark is coming, sigh. I'm always so happy when February gets here. I got a grand total of 2 tomatoes off my plant, neither really edible. But it's just bursting with buds now LOL they'll be dead soon from cold and wind.
> 
> I'd love to see a picture of those red maples.


You can make fried green tomatoes from that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> How about some old pines along an abandoned colonial road to some ruins yesterday.
> This was a pretty nice hike, nice beaver pond at the end. Tree growing on the hearth is trippy.
> View attachment 5205384
> View attachment 5205386
> ...


All that green is gorgeous, thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> You can make fried green tomatoes from that


Unfortunately just buds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Morning 





Happy fucking Friday 
Frost.....we have it this morning! Told my kid to put on a heavier coat and she didn't want to.......then standing waiting for the bus she was cold....told her to quick grab the other coat.....nope lol 

Working on the jeep today. Got some heated seat covers for my wife. I'm sure she'll like her buns toasted  

How's everyone doing today? Plans for the weekend?


----------



## Grojak (Sep 30, 2022)

It’s strange out here in the PNW this year, we’ve all been concerned with how late OD flowering started and I figured I would be chopping soon for fear of environmental issues but I’m looking at 7+ days of low of ~55 highs of 75+

Letting the girls ripen as long as possible 



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heated seat covers on a Jeep, c’mon now! What’s next a working AC?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2022)

Black Silk Caffeine 
Fat Bottom 
Vapor Genie Aluminum 
LVTK x Sunshine4 
'Morning Freaks, Growers and others!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Grojak said:


> It’s strange out here in the PNW this year, we’ve all been concerned with how late OD flowering started and I figured I would be chopping soon for fear of environmental issues but I’m looking at 7+ days of low of ~55 highs of 75+
> 
> Letting the girls ripen as long as possible
> 
> ...


She got the idea from my heated leather ones in mine......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

She's 12


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish I put something out this year. It was the perfect year lol


Same here.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

So happy its Friday and there is coffee on hand!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Can't stop listening to Christmas music. Someone send snacks and weed.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2022)

I cannot stand Christmas Music
Christmas “Albums” are even worse


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can't stop listening to Christmas music. Someone send snacks and weed.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2022)

Christmas Specials on TV
Bah Fuckin humbug
Some people do not esteem one day over another 
So there


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Nooooo!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nooooo!!!!


Yesssss!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Morning 
It’s cold


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yesssss!!!!!!


You just want it to snow, you degenerate. I know your game. No christmas spirit, more like... THE POWDER SPIRIT! D;


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I cannot stand Christmas Music
> Christmas “Albums” are even worse


She's coming...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You just want it to snow, you degenerate. I know your game. No christmas spirit, more like... THE POWDER SPIRIT! D;


My friend got me a sticker that read "Powder Whore" it's fitting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My friend got me a sticker that read "Powder Whore" it's fitting


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Not like that......but it has the same effect


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not like that......but it has the same effect
> View attachment 5205431


Is that your temperature right now? 

Fuck that!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that your temperature right now?
> 
> Fuck that!


He likes it, what a weirdo…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He likes it, what a weirdo…


I think the clinical term is stockholm syndrome.

Time to hit the shower.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Oops, going to take a college course on cannabis. This is what I get for applying to stuff while high...


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, going to take a college course on cannabis. This is what I get for applying to stuff while high...


We have them here too but growing is still illegal


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, going to take a college course on cannabis. This is what I get for applying to stuff while high...


In person or online?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We have them here too but growing is still illegal


Are they trying to get it illegal?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We have them here too but growing is still illegal


Wow, what do they expect you to do with the knowledge? LAME.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> In person or online?


In person! Luckily it is very close to my house. Better go get my updated boostie.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> In person! Luckily it is very close to my house. Better go get my updated boostie.


Do they provide munchies?
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do they provide munchies?
> Mornin.


That comes from the cooking class next-door.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oops, going to take a college course on cannabis. This is what I get for applying to stuff while high...


My degree isn't in cannabis, but I did take a three year minor in drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do they provide munchies?
> Mornin.


I am expecting to be the old lady with the snack bag, and edibles if you ask nicely... Betting most of the students will be barely legal smoking age, if that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My degree isn't in cannabis, but I did take a three year minor in drugs and alcohol.


Mine is in pharmaceuticals hehe for realz.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do they provide munchies?
> Mornin.


Hopefully bacon, eggs and French toast!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Mine is in pharmaceuticals hehe for realz.


Business Administration and Accounting... Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Business Administration and Accounting... Not sure what I was thinking.


But didn't you minor in Weed?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Business Administration and Accounting... Not sure what I was thinking.


You like money?
I like bacon.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5205463


Only if they are jelly filled!


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2022)

I would have to drive 15 miles one way to get donuts.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would have to drive 15 miles one way to get donuts.


The fact you know that tells me everything I need to know


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would have to drive 15 miles one way to get donuts.


Make some


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The fact you know that tells me everything I need to know


They closed down the donut shop in town and built a bank in it's place.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> They closed down the donut shop in town and built a bank in it's place.


I can see they’re gonna lose money.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would have to drive 15 miles one way to get donuts.


Can't you order them from amazon?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> They closed down the donut shop in town and built a bank in it's place.


Where do the cops hang out now?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Where do the cops hang out now?





raratt said:


> I would have to drive 15 miles one way to get donuts.


I'm guessing it's 15 miles away now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> But didn't you minor in Weed?


Along with ecstasy and booze. I was a big fan of E!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You like money?
> I like bacon.


if you could get a bacon degree I think half of T&T would have it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would have to drive 15 miles one way to get donuts.





curious2garden said:


> The fact you know that tells me everything I need to know


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you could get a bacon degree I think half of T&T would have it!


I would find that worthy of a terminal degree.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5205487



6'2" can hide a plethora of sins.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

Morning everyone.......TGIF....at least now i can hope to actually get some sleep tonight and tomorrow morning.....been a week as it were...

woke up this morning to another cool one 59F and a light wind.......feels good.....high today 90F and sunny

well i'm gonna to attack these tacos (potato and egg) and get a warm up........


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.......TGIF....at least now i can hope to actually get some sleep tonight and tomorrow morning.....been a week as it were...
> 
> woke up this morning to another cool one 59F and a light wind.......feels good.....high today 90F and sunny
> 
> well i'm gonna to attack these tacos (potato and egg) and get a warm up........


Wasssup space tomato? Send heat please.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wasssup space tomato? Send heat please.


will do chica, extra spicey hot sauce on the way....and some coffee.....

how are you doing with everything going on?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5205492
> 6'2" can hide a plethora of sins.


That's the truth!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Got train wreck going this morning. Watching Abominable Snowman 1956. Peter Cushing and Forest Tucker, back to bed to watch.
Edibles and train wreck dabs. I’ll give it 10 minutes


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

I woke up with the urge to clean stuff again. Windowsills are all gross. Maybe wash some windows too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> will do chica, extra spicey hot sauce on the way....and some coffee.....
> 
> how are you doing with everything going on?


Pain from weather and pain from stress and got a steroid pack for the pain. Thanks for asking. Barbie is doing good. My hero.

Brother ended up losing part of roof too. Running out of gas for their generator. I’m just praying and thanking God it didn’t hit us.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I woke up with the urge to clean stuff again. Windowsills are all gross. Maybe wash some windows too.


I'm shopping pressure washers. Dunno why when I need to put a grocery list together.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I woke up with the urge to clean stuff again. Windowsills are all gross. Maybe wash some windows too.


Come do mine too! please?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Pain from weather and pain from stress and got a steroid pack for the pain. Thanks for asking. Barbie is doing good. My hero.
> 
> Brother ended up losing part of roof too. Running out of gas for their generator. I’m just praying and thanking God it didn’t hit us.


i hear ya.....just happy you and yours are safe, and your furr babies too......


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i hear ya.....just happy you and yours are safe, and your furr babies too......


Thanks Spacey


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks Spacey


yw chica....be safe


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that your temperature right now?
> 
> Fuck that!


That was after it warmed a little


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Along with ecstasy and booze. I was a big fan of E!


I bet you are fun on E. I didn't discover molly until my early 30's. I had a LOT of fun in my 30's.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

They're going fast


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Tango has "buried" her new cow bone under a tiny corner of blanket and is growling whenever whiskey looks at her. She has also attempted to steal Whiskey's several times... He puts up with so much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I bet you are fun on E. I didn't discover molly until my early 30's. I had a LOT of fun in my 30's.


I'm already touchy feely... that shit made me lecherous. Sure was a lot of fun and made me feel great!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That was after it warmed a little


Nope!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Tango has "buried" her new cow bone under a tiny corner of blanket and is growling whenever whiskey looks at her. She has also attempted to steal Whiskey's several times... He puts up with so much.


Where's Foxtrot


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2022)

Alpha Foxtrot Uniform.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205549








Whatever


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

But wait! There's more!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatever


We have trees.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatever


That's not this season is it?

I was just on chainsaw duty, cutting limbs hanging over my power and cable/internet lines coming from the street. I had a bunch of limbs touching the wires and I could see it becoming an issue with snow, so with a ladder and polesaw I was able to clear them away....Only a little scary running a pole saw inches from main power lines


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm shopping pressure washers. Dunno why when I need to put a grocery list together.


Don’t get hung up on PSI, it’s all about GPM with those things


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's not this season is it?
> 
> I was just on chainsaw duty, cutting limbs hanging over my power and cable/internet lines coming from the street. I had a bunch of limbs touching the wires and I could see it becoming an issue with snow, so with a ladder and polesaw I was able to clear them away....Only a little scary running a pole saw inches from main power lines


Not this season and I believe it's up by Stowe. But peak is coming soon.....lots of color right now.

Yeah, I have a few branches that I need to take care of around my wires......but I'll wait till the leaves drop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have trees.


So does Florida


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So does Florida


So does *Did* Florida


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

For the record: I hate plumbing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> For the record: I hate plumbing.


Me too!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> For the record: I hate plumbing.





DarkWeb said:


> Me too!


We should all get together & look at our cumulative plumbing jobs to be done, get absolutely obliterated on some hash oil, and totally not do our plumbing.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

Who hates frozen nuts


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Who hates frozen nuts


I'm in Florida, even wearing boxers, they're still too hot most the time. Haven't known frozen nuts in the 21st century. I blame global warming, or Florida, could be both.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Who hates frozen nuts


I've put my balls in the snow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've put my balls in the snow


There's something wrong with you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's something wrong with you!


Then jumped back in the hottub......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Then jumped back in the hottub......


We had a banya at our Alaska home - 55 gal bbl stove & that baby would get to broil quickly!
Nude until the water drum wouldn't do anymore & just jump into the snowdrift off the side of the deck.

I really miss that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had a banya at our Alaska home - 55 gal bbl stove & that baby would get to broil quickly!
> Nude until the water drum wouldn't do anymore & just jump into the snowdrift off the side of the deck.
> 
> I really miss that!


You know what I'm talking about then! I want to build a steam room so bad. How big was your room? 55 is a big stove.

When I was a little guy my dad had a double 55 gal setup for the house. It heated hot water and had a circulation pump that feed the hot water baseboard heat. Worked great and it was a pretty good size house.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Waited too long to put dinner in. Have munchies but no munch D:
Sooooooon...


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm making tacos with a leftover roast beef. Looks like enough for 20 tacos, so I guess freezing the rest.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You know what I'm talking about then! I want to build a steam room so bad. How big was your room? 55 is a big stove.
> 
> When I was a little guy my dad had a double 55 gal setup for the house. It heated hot water and had a circulation pump that feed the hot water baseboard heat. Worked great and it was a pretty good size house.


The banya was 16 x 16 with cedar lap siding inside & out - two tier seating with a "De-headed" 55 gal plastic water drum (full of water) - full immersion was a necessary when the bucket wasn't enough.
Had a screen enclosure setting on the top of the stove full of large pumice stones.

Btw, Sex in that outfit was almost out of the question - I damn near had a stroke several times. Lol


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm making tacos with a leftover roast beef. Looks like enough for 20 tacos, so I guess freezing the rest.


You can clear 20 tacos. I believe in you.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You can clear 20 tacos. I believe in you.


Dogs are mezmerized, watching it get cut up and stir fried with cayennes.
They might have got a few pieces.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have trees.


On the flag even


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> On the flag even


I'm still smirking over the new King of Canada, it's too surreal.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Waited too long to put dinner in. Have munchies but no munch D:
> Sooooooon...
> View attachment 5205667


Wait til the red hairs recede before you harvest


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wait til the red hairs recede before you harvest


About a lb of chicken...


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> About a lb of chicken...


Zackly


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Dogs are mezmerized, watching it get cut up and stir fried with cayennes.
> They might have got a few pieces.


I snuck mine each a lil piece of bell pepper..
I give them any freezer burned meats that aren't pre salted as treats when I have some. So they get lil bits of frozen freezer burnt chicken and think they are kings. I just saw pieces off with a little japanese style hand saw I got from my old Uncle slug.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> About a lb of chicken...


Easy 20 more minutes........maybe could push to 35..


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy 20 more minutes........maybe could push to 35..


And don't flush it!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> About a lb of chicken...


They had another chicken thigh sale... 5 bone in pounds for 2.29 a pound. I got 2 packs.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy 20 more minutes........maybe could push to 35..


When I can harvest, bro? Noob here.


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've put my balls in the snow


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When I can harvest, bro? Noob here.
> View attachment 5205685


Ended up here. Crispy, potatoey, chicken spiciness. Solid choices...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When I can harvest, bro? Noob here.
> View attachment 5205685


How's the terps?


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the terps?


Garlic oil, maybe some mushroom funk? And the aftertaste is very chicken and spice


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Garlic oil, maybe some mushroom funk? And the aftertaste is very chicken and spice


Sounds good......hit it and see how long that fire lasts....


Expecting a smoke report


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

And I found a top in my bud bin. Oh tonight is so comfy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And I found a top in my bud bin. Oh tonight is so comfy.
> View attachment 5205700


It's a good night


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And I found a top in my bud bin. Oh tonight is so comfy.
> View attachment 5205700


Needs cal-mag.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Needs cal-mag.


Cut these 2 or 3 weeks early cuz it needed to be dry by move day. Luckily they were healthy until the early chop daye, so many many months later I am still enjoying. Bruce banger tastes a lot like pinesol. In a charming way.

I have a gallon of calmag I bought early on in my weed growing career, it's not been unpacked...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Btw, Sex in that outfit was almost out of the question - I damn near had a stroke several times. Lol


If the left side of your face isn’t drooping, you weren’t trying hard enough


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We should all get together & look at our cumulative plumbing jobs to be done, get absolutely obliterated on some hash oil, and totally not do our plumbing.


I'm in


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2022)

NEVER try to bogart a hit of Honey Oil, I thought I was going to cough my spleen out.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had a banya at our Alaska home - 55 gal bbl stove & that baby would get to broil quickly!
> Nude until the water drum wouldn't do anymore & just jump into the snowdrift off the side of the deck.
> 
> I really miss that!


Going from my 104 spa to my 85 pool was about all the excitement I want.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> NEVER try to bogart a hit of Honey Oil, I thought I was going to cough my spleen out.


Luckily you don't particularly need it, one of our more disposable organs.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> NEVER try to bogart a hit of Honey Oil, I thought I was going to cough my spleen out.


Does bogart mean holding a hit in? I thought bogart means you don’t pass the joint. From Humphrey Bogart, who always had a cigarette in his hand. So bogarting the joint meant just holding it without passing.

Am I wrong?


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Does bogart mean holding a hit in? I thought bogart means you don’t pass the joint. From Humphrey Bogart, who always had a cigarette in his hand. So bogarting the joint meant just holding it without passing.
> 
> Am I wrong?


I was taking multiple Big hits in a row, you are correct. Who knew it was cumulative?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The banya was 16 x 16 with cedar lap siding inside & out - two tier seating with a "De-headed" 55 gal plastic water drum (full of water) - full immersion was a necessary when the bucket wasn't enough.
> Had a screen enclosure setting on the top of the stove full of large pumice stones.
> 
> *Btw, Sex in that outfit was almost out of the question - I damn near had a stroke several times. Lol*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Does bogart mean holding a hit in? I thought bogart means you don’t pass the joint. From Humphrey Bogart, who always had a cigarette in his hand. So bogarting the joint meant just holding it without passing.
> 
> *Am I wrong?*


Nope


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

My brain hurts


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Going from my 104 spa to my 85 pool was about all the excitement I want.


20° swing.......really?!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was taking multiple Big hits in a row, you are correct. Who knew it was cumulative?


Yeah, concentrates will creep up on you for sure. One second you’re thinking about munchies, the next second you wake up in a locked wooden crate in a warehouse next to the ark of the covenant.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, concentrates will creep up on you for sure. One second you’re thinking about munchies, the next second you wake up in a locked wooden crate in a warehouse next to the ark of the covenant.


This guy parties...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, concentrates will creep up on you for sure. One second you’re thinking about munchies, the next second you wake up in a locked wooden crate in a warehouse next to the ark of the covenant.


No....that's not what happened........happens........


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, concentrates will creep up on you for sure. One second you’re thinking about munchies, the next second you wake up in a locked wooden crate in a warehouse next to the ark of the covenant.


Or at an In n Out, with your husband, prying cheeseburger out of your mouth like your life depended on it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Or at an In n Out, with your husband, prying cheeseburger out of your mouth like your life depended on it.


I mean, I WAS wearing a dab rig as a necklace…I figured that was a good enough warning label…lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I WAS wearing a dab rig as a necklace…I figured that was a good enough warning label…lol


It was why I immediately trusted you and I've never regretted it. That was the best dab I've ever had. If I had to refer to a reference grade dab, it would be that dab. Best f'n cheeseburger I ever wasted!


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

O: my roomie just brought over a hottie. Think I might be relegated to weed smoking upstairs... And here I was blasting embarrassing (Christmas) music from my centrally located speakers.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> O: my roomie just brought over a hottie. Think I might be relegated to weed smoking upstairs... And here I was blasting embarrassing (Christmas) music from my centrally located speakers.


Where you singing too?? 

Give them each a cookie!! 

That could be a Christmas story to remember 

And Christmas??? We haven't even done Hallow scream yet girl!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 30, 2022)

just realized September is over  I am going to miss sleeping with the windows open, and wearing shorts, and frequent barbequing for another 7-8 months....unless I sneak a vacation in.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> just realized September is over  I am going to miss sleeping with the windows open, and wearing shorts, and frequent barbequing for another 7-8 months....unless I sneak a vacation in.


Here's to the spring time pants off dance. The cycle will repeat. Warm sock wishes for now.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

@Metasynth I hadn't seen you back. So glad to chill with you again, homie. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @Metasynth I hadn't seen you back. So glad to chill with you again, homie. Hope life is treating you well.


Yeah, I’ve been going through it, lol. Fucking life, right? Hope you’re doing well, I missed you all a lot in my absence.


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 30, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I’ve been going through it, lol. Fucking life, right? Hope you’re doing well, I missed you all a lot in my absence.


Sorry that the wringer found you. If it's any consolation, your presence is balm. The meta meta is unappreciated


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2022)

It is up and running with a lady in it running at 30 %


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

Morning


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2022)

Copper Chem f3 in the Vape
Fresh Black Silk Caffeine


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 1, 2022)

Beeeeeeeep.  
How you, meep?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Copper Chem f3 in the Vape
> Fresh Black Silk Caffeine


Did you get your deep knee bends in? 
Good morning


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2022)

Every morning since 6/1/2014


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2022)

3 inches of rain in the last 12 hours and expected to continue raining thru Sunday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2022)

Morning 


Happy October!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 1, 2022)

​


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2022)

Several fast inches of rain can be a killer in hill country.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2022)

Ever have one of those nights where you go to sleep pretty early, then wake up at 11pm, 2am, 3am, 4:15am, 5am, 5:30am…and just decide at 6am that your body hates you?

yep


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ever have one of those nights where you go to sleep pretty early, then wake up at 11pm, 2am, 3am, 4:15am, 5am, 5:30am…and just decide at 6am that your body hates you?
> 
> yep


Last night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Last night.


Same, it got cold here last night


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ever have one of those nights where you go to sleep pretty early, then wake up at 11pm, 2am, 3am, 4:15am, 5am, 5:30am…and just decide at 6am that your body hates you?
> 
> yep


Most nights have been good lately BUT last night I was up, eating and sweating all night thanks to steroids.
The worse thing was no food but m&ms…

Shopping for the cats, gonna try to sleep.

North port where brother lives is flooding even more due to Myakka river. I-75 is closed down there. He’s looking for gas for the generator. It isn’t good. I asked if they wanted to come up but don’t think they could make it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same, it got cold here last night


I had my window unit going and turned the heat down. Got up to pee and it thought there was ice in my chair!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2022)

International Coffee Day - October 1


Want to celebrate International Coffee Day in style? We got the best activities, ideas, discounts, and deals to make your day super sweet!




nationaltoday.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes I will lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> International Coffee Day - October 1
> 
> 
> Want to celebrate International Coffee Day in style? We got the best activities, ideas, discounts, and deals to make your day super sweet!
> ...


I’m pushing for “adopt some kittens” day but wife said I was making it up


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes I will View attachment 5205976lol


Do you use a shaker box?


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same, it got cold here last night


56 here last night. I think it is a pancakes and bacon kind of morning.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2022)

Sometimes but that was done in my grinder


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> 56 here last night. I think it is a pancakes and bacon kind of morning.
> Mornin.


I’d REALLY love some breakfast, wink wink nudge nudge.
It’s a gorgeous sunny 75 today. Beautiful.
Texts not going thru to you rr.

Let’s go ‘Noles, I need you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2022)

And the song of the day week month is yuppers it saids it all


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> 56 here last night. I think it is a pancakes and bacon kind of morning.
> Mornin.


I just had a home made egg mcmuffin, with thick bacon and fresh oj....I feel like a new man!!

Was watching videos of Matlacha, Florida where an old buddy lives near Fort Myers. Only way in or out is by boat as the main road has been destroyed, as have most of the homes, businesses and boats. Several deaths. I have to call and see if they made it. 









Aerial video shows Hurricane Ian damage in Matlacha


Hurricane Ian’s fury destroyed the bridge connecting Matlacha, a small fishing town in Lee County, to Pine Island and the Cape Coral-Fort Myers area.




www.local10.com





Chance of rain but I am feeling like some more weed pulling action. I also started filling cracks in the driveway but can't do that with rain coming. 

But first, a little vape session!!  

@Metasynth lookey at what I have brewing....









The Mushroom Grow Bag | Magic Bag


The easiest way to grow mushrooms. 100% organic mushroom grow bag. Just add spores. Guaranteed to grow mushrooms or your money back.




magicbag.co


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Metasynth lookey at what I have brewing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealous for sure! California has stupid laws, and no one will ship spores to me. Sad face

Edit: Friends are willing to ship spores, but I can’t order them online. Just haven’t gotten around to inconveniencing someone enough to ship them to me


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Jealous for sure! California has stupid laws, and no one will ship spores to me. Sad face


I’m sure some one will.

Brunch, see ya later. Love you little brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m sure some one will.
> 
> Brunch, see ya later. Love you little brother.
> View attachment 5206022View attachment 5206023


I’m sure someone will, lol, but I need to get my life together before trying to begin any new projects. Love you too, sis!


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> no one will ship spores to me.


Check your PM.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> lookey at what I have brewing....


I like that that company gives all their profits to research to help people with mental disorders. Noble cause.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 1, 2022)

Blueberry pie...


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2022)

I think Confucius originally said this…


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 1, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Blueberry pie...


Yum., I could eat that whole f'ing thing


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Yum., I could eat that whole f'ing thing


Bluberry Pie is the reason I walk upright like a human being.

My mom recalls that Blueberry pie was a favorite at a crucial time in my prepubescent past.

As the story goes she had just baked a blueberry pie.
Torture or reward she held a slice out in front of a baby full of desire.

I'm told my first steps could be described as a sprint..


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

Morning 
Enjoy the day


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2022)

Get off the road!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get off the road!
> 
> View attachment 5206409


You should invite them into your car, you have an early Thanksgiving coming.
They would look good next to something like this.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

Good beep, meeps! How do you do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You should invite them into your car, you have an early Thanksgiving coming.
> They would look good next to something like this.


Thanksgiving is next weekend. 

I would probably need a bambulance after getting them in the car… they’re assholes


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2022)

Saw a fairly big meteor at about 5:45. Flashed across Southern sky, visible about a second or so, visibly coming apart. Taking dog out and happened to look up towards the road and Boom! There it was. Impressive.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get off the road!
> 
> View attachment 5206409


Did you “honk honk”?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You should invite them into your car, you have an early Thanksgiving coming.
> They would look good next to something like this.


Ummm what’s that?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ummm what’s that?


Some kind of cornucopia..


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Some kind of cornucopia..


Horn of plenty weird looking stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get off the road!
> 
> View attachment 5206409


Honk honk, eh


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Ummm what’s that?


Vegan alternative to stuffed turkey, from the looks of it.

Looks like a baked bread cornucopia, filled with roasted vegetables.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Vegan alternative to stuffed turkey, from the looks of it.
> 
> Looks like a baked bread cornucopia, filled with roasted vegetables.


The bread looks delicious!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Vegan alternative to stuffed turkey, from the looks of it.
> 
> Looks like a baked bread cornucopia, filled with roasted vegetables.


I was thinking you could stuff a goose just right with that mix too, bread and all LOL


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking you could stuff a goose just right with that mix too, bread and all LOL


Oooh no not city geese!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking you could stuff a goose just right with that mix too, bread and all LOL


It might even like it!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

Decided between third coffee or first beer right now.
I think second joint and third coffee while breakfast is made, starving now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Morning 






55° later a little cloudy but nice. Good day for a drive through the foliage. 

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colors are a bit faded with the drought and low humidity in the morning.
Still should be fairly good season coming, no big wind or rain forcast to rip them off the trees


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Decided between third coffee or first beer right now.
> I think second joint and third coffee while breakfast is made, starving now.


A breakfast beer or two while poaching in the bathtub is pretty pleasant.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> A breakfast beer or two while poaching in the bathtub is pretty pleasant.


Don’t know how y’all do it. More power to you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The colors are a bit faded with the drought and low humidity in the morning.
> Still should be fairly good season coming, no big wind or rain forcast to rip them off the trees


I'm gonna try to get in the woods on my quad maybe this week. It's pretty nice here color wise.......probably peak about next week.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t know how y’all do it. More power to you.


Didn't you just dab thru a hurricane?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Didn't you just dab thru a hurricane?


HELL YEAH! But I can’t drink, especially breakfast beer. It’s all I meant.


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t know how y’all do it. More power to you.


Ya have to be a professional to understand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> HELL YEAH! But I can’t drink, especially breakfast beer. It’s all I meant.


Breakfast margaritas?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm gonna try to get in the woods on my quad maybe this week. It's pretty nice here color wise.......probably peak about next week.


I could see the top of Mt Washington from here yesterday, above the fog, color only changed in the bogs so far.
Then drove to Portland Me, had a joint at a historical house during work break.
Nice little pocket garden in the city, bench to puff at.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I could see the top of Mt Washington from here yesterday, above the fog, color only changed in the bogs so far.
> Then drove to Portland Me, had a joint at a historical house during work break.
> Nice little pocket garden in the city, bench to puff at.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised, I feel like we're a little farther along then that. But sometimes the camera doesn't do it justice.

I love all that brick.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm surprised, I feel like we're a little farther along then that. But sometimes the camera doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I love all that brick.


The old well and hand crank is still there too, capstone over it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Don’t know how y’all do it. More power to you.


After 72 hours of neuro call over the 4th of July weekend in LA when all the knife and gun club wanted to do was shoot each other in the head you'd be amazed how tasty beer is for breakfast.

Calgon take me away!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Breakfast margaritas?


Too much work, after unstrapping the roller skates ;D


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2022)

10 out of ten for me!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2022)

Enjoying #4 right now!


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

Football, NASCAR, NHRA, I have a busy day today. I need to finish up the pantry cabinet but there are distractions.
Mornin.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Football, NASCAR, NHRA, I have a busy day today. I need to finish up the pantry cabinet but there are distractions.
> Mornin.


F1 is on right now too !


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Football, NASCAR, NHRA, I have a busy day today. I need to finish up the pantry cabinet but there are distractions.
> Mornin.


Sounds better than what I'm in for today.........stacking wood


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

OMG, that took forever. Someone had to eat the blueberries, ruled out ham n eggs.
Probably need a nap after 2 joints and a warm belly.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds better than what I'm in for today.........stacking wood


Someone has to take care of the wood... I need to fix the metal cover over my little wood pile. A racoon or possum decided he was leaving out the back corner and bent the metal up to escape.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> OMG, that took forever. Someone had to eat the blueberries, ruled out ham n eggs.
> Probably need a nap after 2 joints and a warm belly.
> 
> View attachment 5206496


I wish that would magically appear in front of me, I'm hungry now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Someone has to take care of the wood... I need to fix the metal cover over my little wood pile. A racoon or possum decided he was leaving out the back corner and bent the metal up to escape.


I already told the kids.....I'm leaving their windows open all winter if they don't help lol


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I wish that would magically appear in front of me, I'm hungry now.


I've got extra of everything, enough for another meal easy.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've got extra of everything, enough for another meal easy.


I think it wouldn't be any good by the time I got there...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2022)

Skipping NASCAR and going to the lake.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm surprised, I feel like we're a little farther along then that. But sometimes the camera doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I love all that brick.


It looks like Old town Alexandria VA


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Skipping NASCAR and going to the lake.


Totally acceptable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Totally acceptable.


Maybe preferable even


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Skipping NASCAR and going to the lake.


I vote for the lake have a great time


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> 10 out of ten for me!
> View attachment 5206483


2 & 3 no clue but got the rest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> 2 & 3 no clue but got the rest.


Toys 'R' US and Kit Kat


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Toys 'R' US and Kit Kat


I miss that very specific off gassing of cheap plastic smell from toys r us.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2022)

I miss the smell of the first transistor radios from Japan mid sixties.
And Mimeograph Fluid


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I miss that very specific off gassing of cheap plastic smell from toys r us.


I wish my kids could go to one.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish my kids could go to one.


Yeah, are there any large toy stores left? Or are they all folded into super walmarts, and the like?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, are there any large toy stores left? Or are they all folded into super walmarts, and the like?


There's nothing like what they where like.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's nothing like what they where like.


Now we have motorsports international...... but for an older crowd. Dirt bikes, sleds SxS...
Smells like plastic rubber and $$$


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2022)

My wife took my oldest son to Toys R Us to spend his birthday money now needless to say this was back in the '80s late '80s or early '90s and a certain movie called Chucky came out and they happen to have an entire aisle of Chucky dolls needless to say he saved his money on that trip he waited for his mom on the outside of the store lol the wife tells that story better


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 2, 2022)

Toys R us is coming back this season in Macy's. News article as of last tuesday!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Toys R us is coming back this season in Macy's. News article as of last tuesday!


LOL department stores are endangered too


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Toys R us is coming back this season in Macy's. News article as of last tuesday!


Nothing like it was though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

So I just put a few thousand seeds into my compost........can't wait till spring lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So I just put a few thousand seeds into my compost........can't wait till spring lol


Green manure lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2022)

hillbill said:


> And Mimeograph Fluid


LOL. I forgot I wrote this. One of my first jobs as a teenager was working at the YMCA and I had to make mimeograph copies in a tiny little closet/room. Needless to say I huffed errr, smelled a lot of that (fluid that is)


How about bubble gum card packs, leaves burning in the barrel in the backyard, Testors, cap guns, tube equipment heating up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Green manure lol


It wasn't on purpose


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL. I forgot I wrote this. One of my first jobs as a teenager was working at the YMCA and I had to make mimeograph copies in a tiny little closet/room. Needless to say I huffed errr, smelled a lot of that (fluid that is)
> View attachment 5206678
> 
> How about bubble gum card packs, leaves burning in the barrel in the backyard, Testors, cap guns, tube equipment heating up.


Turn on a dusty space heater for that vacuum tube smell today


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It wasn't on purpose


How did that happen?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Turn on a dusty space heater for that vacuum tube smell today


Ozone from relay contacts arcing, there's a smell I'd sooner forget, with solid state switchgear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How did that happen?


Box of trim and sticks, next to a box of stuff that has to be gone through and sifted. By the time I realized I brought the wrong box it was half empty. I picked up as much as I could without picking up compost. Then picked out what I could of the seeds on top of the compost. No big deal......it wasn't any special project or anything.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It wasn't on purpose





Rsawr said:


> How did that happen?


Guy with 2 kids already used that excuse up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Guy with 2 kids already used that excuse up.


Twice.......




Hand sifted compost though


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

If the cops ask.......it's not a "sea of green" it's "living mulch"


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If the cops ask.......it's not a "sea of green" it's "living mulch"


Hemp seeds from your bird's seed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Just making sure you all are behaving... unfortunately, yes.



Penis

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just making sure you all are behaving... unfortunately, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it Penis time already? I've had 3 beers, make that 4, so maybe half-staff and a leer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just making sure you all are behaving... unfortunately, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Is it Penis time already? I've had 3 beers, make that 4, so maybe half-staff and a leer.





DarkWeb said:


>



No wonder we don't many new visitors here...it's like the the Outer Limits some days.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 2, 2022)

I heard from my buddy in Malacha, FL.....He weathered the storm on their houseboat, just a few miles from Fort Myers....Said it was a hell of a ride!!

Their house on the island in trashed...he sent me a few pics. It's still standing at least which is more than any of the older homes there can say....but it's still trashed, and the road is gone to get in and out of there so gonna be a long haul.


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hey @sunni can I advertise?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2022)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> Hey @sunni can I advertise?


Send her a PM.
Thank you.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> Hey @sunni can I advertise?


Grindr.


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Grindr.


My nugs not my butthole xD


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

I just soaked my grinder in iso because it was stuck shut... Lost the kief in the secret compartment, but now it turns so smooth. :]


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just soaked my grinder in iso because it was stuck shut... Lost the kief in the secret compartment, but now it turns so smooth. :]


I have not tried that on a grinder that has gummed up and seized.

Heating and freezing did nothing to help. 

I'll try the ISO before tossing it in the bin.

It looks similar to this with a vibrating kief catcher.


Hope the vibration still functions afterwards, I'll still be happy as long as it still grinds.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have not tried that on a grinder that has gummed up and seized.
> 
> Heating and freezing did nothing to help.
> 
> ...


Totally like new!

Really glad since using scissors is ouchie for my bad hand. Stupid arthritis in my dominant hand. Grumble grumble.... 
Gonna go get a glass of wine for my whine. >.<


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2022)

And here I was going to ask @DarkWeb if he had gotten his wood delt with lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I was going to ask @DarkWeb if he had gotten his wood delt with lol


I always have wood. Sometimes I need to move it. I move it a lot......watch your toes


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I always have wood. Sometimes I need to move it. I move it a lot......watch your toes


Restless wood syndrome?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> Hope the vibration still functions afterwards, I'll still be happy as long as it still grinds.



Wait. You're grinder has a vibrator? Damn and mine is only a 4 part kief catcher, it doesn't double as a stimulation aid. 

SpaceCase had better step up their game if they want to stay relevant. 

/Multitaskers I didn't know I wanted.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wait. You're grinder has a vibrator? Damn and mine is only a 4 part kief catcher, it doesn't double as a stimulation aid.
> 
> SpaceCase had better step up their game if they want to stay relevant.
> 
> /Multitaskers I didn't know I wanted.


I was in the middle of asking what the vibration did, but I think your assumption must be correct. I rescind my unasked question...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Restless wood syndrome?


It's how I stay hot


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's how I stay hot


I mean the "hot wiggle woods" is way less sexy than "the wiggles" work on your branding...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Morning 






Warming up to 55° later. 28° right now 

How's everyone's Monday?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning I'm awake enough now thanks to my coffee to finally feel up to my fasting blood work, oops. Well not today!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning I'm awake enough now thanks to my coffee to finally feel up to my fasting blood work, oops. Well not today!


Can they PROVE your blood isn't part caffiene naturally?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can they PROVE your blood isn't part caffiene naturally?


Caffeine isn't the issue. It's the lactose in the cream


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2022)

So today is my wife's dad's surgery so some good vibes are requested for him and you all be good to each other


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So today is my wife's dad's surgery so some good vibes are requested for him and you all be good to each other


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So today is my wife's dad's surgery so some good vibes are requested for him and you all be good to each other


I'll be thinking of you today. Good luck and hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2022)

Good luck, jeffamily.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning all. I'm paddling on a lake of strong tea this morning. Hope I don't get swept away over caffeine crash falls


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So today is my wife's dad's surgery so some good vibes are requested for him and you all be good to each other


Good luck to you and your family Jeff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Come on Summer!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Come on Summer!


It's been like a week! I thought you liked halloween!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's been like a week! I thought you liked halloween!


I had to wear mittens this morning... On October 3rd.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Next weekend is thanksgiving. We're going to my sister's place in Ottawa, we're getting a nice hotel room with a giant hot tub. Gonna stuff myself full of turkey then go float the night away.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning I'm awake enough now thanks to my coffee to finally feel up to my fasting blood work, oops. Well not today!


LOL I can't seem to remember to fast for those tests. Had a cup of coffee with cream on 3 separate occasions forgetting I was supposed to fast that morning. My doc gave up and said just get his blood now.

I got a voicemail last week, "This is Dr. King's office. Your lab tests are back and the Dr. says your blood is, well, just gorgeous"

So I have that going for myself, gorgeous blood. Comforting to know that the pine cones and thistle for breakfast might be working.


----------



## nonamedman420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning fellow potheads, what's burning?


----------



## nonamedman420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> LOL I can't seem to remember to fast for those tests. Had a cup of coffee with cream on 3 separate occasions forgetting I was supposed to fast that morning. My doc gave up and said just get his blood now.
> 
> I got a voicemail last week, "This is Dr. King's office. Your lab tests are back and the Dr. says your blood is, well, just gorgeous"
> 
> So I have that going for myself, gorgeous blood. Comforting to know that the pine cones and thistle for breakfast might be working.


That's awesome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is up and running with a lady in it running at 30 %View attachment 5205803View attachment 5205804


Woohooo get that bitch flowering!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> LOL I can't seem to remember to fast for those tests. Had a cup of coffee with cream on 3 separate occasions forgetting I was supposed to fast that morning. My doc gave up and said just get his blood now.
> 
> I got a voicemail last week, "This is Dr. King's office. Your lab tests are back and the Dr. says your blood is, well, just gorgeous"
> 
> So I have that going for myself, gorgeous blood. Comforting to know that the pine cones and thistle for breakfast might be working.


Your doctor is a vampire.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your doctor is a vampire.


Someone had to tell him!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Come on Summer!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Morning 
Brother was on Denver news while trying to get gas. They’re supposed to get some MREs from the guard but he said he knew his dehydrated Y2K food would come in handy. His little old neighbor lady brought him a fish. He thinks she’s getting them from the street.
And they’re out of weed. He let his card expire smh…
It’s cold.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

You know the weekend was quality when you wake up Monday morning still feeling elevated, good thing for coffee!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2022)

Happy Monday!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> You know the weekend was quality when you wake up Monday morning still feeling elevated, *good thing for coffee!*


Then you drink your coffee and are bummed when you realize you'd intended to get your blood drawn but had to be fasting. 

You take a look at the lab order and there are NO, nada, zero, zip, zilch tests that require fasting!! So bang you can walk in for an afternoon blood draw 

^^^ Winning


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)

Ah the sound of combines harvesting rice. Welcome to farm country.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ah the sound of combines harvesting rice. Welcome to farm country.
> Mornin.


I heard this from my washroom this morning, Had to go out and investigate, I thought it was some kind of leak. Just more evidence summer is over.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ah the sound of combines harvesting rice. Welcome to farm country.
> Mornin.


Here's it's the sawing of our asphalt to lay fiber, good morning LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

Morning...how'd did everyones weekend go......hopefully good....

woke up this morning to a cool 59F, nice and chilly......high today 87F, wish we had this during earlier this year....sheesh

welp time to attack these taco's (potato and egg) and get a warm up of coffee, and see who's will to give me millions for my information (this has been on the rise lately)......


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I heard this from my washroom this morning, Had to go out and investigate, I thought it was some kind of leak. Just more evidence summer is over.
> 
> View attachment 5207139


Suppose to be in the 80s here all week, figures the one summer I don't have outside plants. Congratulations to the folks who do!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Congratulations Judge Brown Jackson.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just making sure you all are behaving... unfortunately, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you, wish you posted more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Suppose to be in the 80s here all week, figures the one summer I don't have outside plants. Congratulations to the folks who do!


<--- Jealous!

I don't think we'll see 70 again this year.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> <--- Jealous!
> 
> I don't think we'll see 70 again this year.
> 
> View attachment 5207186


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> <--- Jealous!
> 
> I don't think we'll see 70 again this year.
> 
> View attachment 5207186


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5207189


not bad, ours are gonna be bellow 90 all week, till the weekend then it will go into the mid 80's.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Watching “Nothing Compares”. I’d highly suggest it.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2022)

Yay! Winter is here!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2022)

Maybe 1 more day of 70+ here for the season....They are delivering me propane tomorrow and I will be using it. No frost yet though, I wish I had a few plants outdoors too! Perfect finishing weather!!




Bill paying day for moi, now off to the bank, and maybe the park for a walk....Maybe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

I bought a new light meter, it should be here tomorrow. I don't need a new light meter lol but it looked cool. 















FH-100 PAR Meter - VABIRA – LED Grow Light with Intelligent Control Manufacturer


Test PPFD and LUX accurately according to different light sources Range:380-750nm Response Time Less than 1 ms Bluetooth




vabira.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a new light meter, it should be here tomorrow. I don't need a new light meter lol but it looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you made me remember that my iPhone 6s is going obsolete! Fuck Apple that’s a good fone.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So today is my wife's dad's surgery so some good vibes are requested for him and you all be good to each other


Good vibes heading his way man..


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So today is my wife's dad's surgery so some good vibes are requested for him and you all be good to each other


Have any news brother?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks you made me remember that my iPhone 6s is going obsolete! Fuck Apple that’s a good fone.


Dump the button!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dump the button!


Huh


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dump the button!


Am confused


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Am confused


Modern iphones no longer have the home button. They dumped it on the X.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Go android


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go android


Nerd


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nerd


I would have said blackberry but.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I would have said blackberry but.......


I applied for a job at blackberry so I could say I have a rim job


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I applied for a job at blackberry so I could say I have a rim job


Liar


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I applied for a job at blackberry so I could say I have a rim job


You even fucked up the joke......it's "got" a rim job


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Liar


Damn millennials


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You even fucked up the joke......it's "got" a rim job


Shut up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shut up!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

i can just feel the love in here....brother and sis speaking...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn millennials


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5207351


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5207353


No! we're not doing that again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

siblings....go figure...lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2022)

Youtube personality: "To make grout cleaning easier, try using an electric toothbrush. It will greatly reduce your scrubbing time. 

Me: "That's cute. Meet my Grout Scrubber 3000! Not approved by the American Dental Association."


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 3, 2022)

Wow what a long day thank you all for the well wishes and good vibes he pulled though and the surgeon was mighty pleased with her work so we shall see you lolO come to poppa


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Youtube personality: "To make grout cleaning easier, try using an electric toothbrush. It will greatly reduce your scrubbing time.
> 
> Me: "That's cute. Meet my Grout Scrubber 3000! Not approved by the American Dental Association."
> 
> View attachment 5207359


Pro tip: toothpaste cleans grout to perfection


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pro tip: toothpaste cleans grout to perfection


So does 35% agricultural hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So does 35% agricultural hydrogen peroxide.


Yeah but who has that next to their toothbrush LOL


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2022)

Had some action at the park!!

First this old woman clamped onto me and was walking with me telling me about her life and Jesus, when 50' in front of us this old guy on a bicycle does a face plant on the blacktop. We get up there and he is bleeding pretty good, and stunned. He said a bee stung him, and caused the crash. He skinned his nose and chin, lost his glasses, and was pretty shook up. He was probably late 60's/early 70's I'd guess. I assured him it wasn't too bad of a wound, and pushed his bike back to his car for him while he kept pressure on the wound, about a half mile away....with the batshit crazy lady tagging along. She was nice actually. Loaded the bike in his carrier and told him to tell his wife he got in a fight  He's gonna be sore tomorrow!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So does 35% agricultural hydrogen peroxide.


That with baking soda or powder and it fizzes....Never tried the toothpaste trick.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yeah but who has that next to their toothbrush LOL


I'm weird, I like chemicals. I get 99% lab grade ISO, 15% Food grade & 35% agricultural grade H2O2, and some ferric chloride in the garage from an etching experiment I did. My kid knew how to read (M)SDS papers when she was 10, kind of a family thing; I grew up in a food and nutrition lab.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm weird, I like chemicals. I get 99% lab grade ISO, 15% Food grade & 35% agricultural grade H2O2, and some ferric chloride in the garage from an etching experiment I did. My kid knew how to read (M)SDS papers when she was 10, kind of a family thing; I grew up in a food and nutrition lab.


Have you figured out how to make LSD? A friend wants to know...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm weird, I like chemicals. I get 99% lab grade ISO, 15% Food grade & 35% agricultural grade H2O2, and some ferric chloride in the garage from an etching experiment I did. My kid knew how to read (M)SDS papers when she was 10, kind of a family thing; *I grew up in a food and nutrition lab*.


Petri baby?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Modern iphones no longer have the home button. They dumped it on the X.


I MUST feel the bellybutton!!!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Have you figured out how to make LSD? A friend wants to know...


Nah. Not my thing. Molly could be fun, but that's a chemistry set I don't have. That and I do not have any form of lab space, hell I grow plants in a closet, I'm a bit lacking for any free space. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Petri baby?


Only kinda, I was born into the second semester of my mom's Master's program, then she did about 14 years corporate before going back to school, then I finished high school the same year she graduated with her Doctorate and became a full professor. I did coloring books in her graduate biochemistry class, jr. high and early high school homework in her doctoral classes, and spent most of my high school and college career lurking around her academic office for free high speed internet time. All they let us students have was 56k dialup, but she had a 100/1000 lan in her office. 

In college I was a "professor's kid" before that I was a "classmate's kid." So not a petri-baby, but might as well be with as much of my life as I spent in University labs.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Nah. Not my thing. Molly could be fun, but that's a chemistry set I don't have. That and I do not have any form of lab space, hell I grow plants in a closet, I'm a bit lacking for any free space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your riu screen name skewed you older in my mind than you are! My mind is not.what it once was


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks you made me remember that my iPhone 6s is going obsolete! Fuck Apple that’s a good fone.


The 6 was a pretty good phone too, unfortunately time and tide wait for no man


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You even fucked up the joke......it's "got" a rim job


No no no, she didn't you're just reading it through a male filter. You see women can HAVE a rim job. If you're cute enough there are men waiting in line. So yeah she nailed it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

@GreatwhiteNorth

There's some great footage and sound from the french horn section.
Edited to add:
PS Clarinet solo nailed it


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The 6 was a pretty good phone too, unfortunately time and tide wait for no man


Oh geez don’t mention tides…

So which IPhone would you suggest?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh geez don’t mention tides…
> 
> So which IPhone would you suggest?


The 14 Pro, max or reg. They are good phones. I also highly recommend Apple Airpod Max.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 4, 2022)

Rainy Taco Tuesday, and cold brrrr.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

Morning 

Tuesdays are almost as good as Fridays....

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

Beep beep, mother meepers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

Mmmmmm breakfast


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

Gotta sample a little compact, Indica lookin Dread Bread this morning. Folgers in my cup! 
Fired Up!
Ready To Go!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

Going golfing w/ geezers this morning. Not too many good days left

Good morning!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going golfing w/ geezers this morning. Not too many good days left
> 
> Good morning!


You're golfing with yourself? Fun! 
What IS ideal golf weather? Kinda cool and clear?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You're golfing with yourself? Fun!
> What IS ideal golf weather? Kinda cool and clear?


Hey! Respect the aged!

I like overcast conditions because your pupils dilate and.you can see contours/read greens a little better. Super bright sun kind of makes everything look flat.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Going golfing w/ geezers this morning. Not too many good days left
> 
> Good morning!


The old geezers are usually funnier and they're easier to beat. The downside is the sometime 2 minute warmup on the tee box when the old guy gets mad if I'm not quiet the entire time he's up there then he has to start his 2-minute routine all over again. But I still love my old pervert buddy Bert.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

Never got the whole golf thing
Nor the whole male bonding thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Never got the whole golf thing
> Nor the whole male bonding thing.


it's kinda gay.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

I've only played miniature golf... I liked the ferris wheel better.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey! Respect the aged!


I wouldn't have bothered asking your opinion if I didn't respect you 
Mini is the only golf for me. I want a t tex to fart out a rainbow ball when I do well!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey! Respect the aged!
> 
> I like overcast conditions because your pupils dilate and.you can see contours/read greens a little better. Super bright sun kind of makes everything look flat.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've only played miniature golf... I liked the ferris wheel better.
> 
> View attachment 5207577


There's a lot of penises in that picture


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's a lot of penises in that picture


I know right!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning View attachment 5207582


Did you order your new phone?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you order your new phone?


Ha no. I’m poor remember.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you order your new phone?


I don’t have a “plan”. So no new phone unless I pay cash. I use unlocked phones.
Sorry I’m on steroids and they’re affecting my mood.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Anyone know how @Jeffislovinlife fil is doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t have a “plan”. So no new phone unless I pay cash. I use unlocked phones.
> Sorry I’m on steroids and they’re affecting my mood.


All good, when you asked Annie which one you should get I assumed you were buying one.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've only played miniature golf... I liked the ferris wheel better.
> 
> View attachment 5207577


I loved miniature golf. I tried real golf several times, my father liked to golf. It never caught on with me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I wouldn't have bothered asking your opinion if I didn't respect you
> Mini is the only golf for me. I want a t tex to fart out a rainbow ball when I do well!


Hopefully you meant a T Rex and not a text. Another great thing about geezers is we won all the spelling bees!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All good, when you asked Annie which one you should get I assumed you were buying one.


I was asking everyone in reality. I knew she’d say the 14.
I will buy us each one but it doesn’t have to be the newest.
I’ve been checking out eBay etc. no worries just another pita to deal with.
I love you


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully you meant a T Rex and not a text. Another great thing about geezers is we won all the spelling bees!


Im sitting high drinkin cofee on a weed foruum. Not trying to prove my speling chopps. But if it flotes your boat to poke holes in mine, have at it. 

But imagine if you got a rainbow ball with a little custom text on it. Or it like quick prints your face on it then farts it out, that could be cute...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5207583


Those look perfect for the grow room!!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

Seems too early for me to make much sense of all this.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

Fitovers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Those look perfect for the grow room!!











Magnum Green Color Sunglasses | Green Tinted Lenses


Get these Magnum green color sunglasses today at Bomber Eyewear. These safety glasses feature a wide bridge with full support to allow for maximum comfort.




www.bombereyewear.com





UVA and UVB protection


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I was asking everyone in reality. I knew she’d say the 14.
> I will buy us each one but it doesn’t have to be the newest.
> I’ve been checking out eBay etc. no worries just another pita to deal with.
> I love you


iPhone 14 could even save your life









iPhone alerts first responders to crash that killed six young people


Six young people were killed when their car slammed into a tree in Nebraska – a horrific crash that was detected by the new iPhone 14, which alerted first responders, according to reports.




nypost.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> iPhone 14 could even save your life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did it save lives?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How did it save lives?


I wasn't gonna say it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wasn't gonna say it.


You know I’ll say whatever I think.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How did it save lives?


I said could...In this case it didn't, but it will call 911 in a serious crash


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I said could...In this case it didn't, but it will call 911 in a serious crash


Ok


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Anyone know how @Jeffislovinlife fil is doing?


He is doing great he is ready to go home that's a good thing thanks for asking and yourself doing well after the storm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I loved miniature golf. I tried real golf several times, my father liked to golf. It never caught on with me.


Drunk mini golf, there's a sport I'd watch!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drunk mini golf, there's a sport I'd watch!


For every point above par you have to take a shot, and if you get a hole in one you get to grease an opponent's club with Vaseline...


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

Haha that made my morning.

Neighbor came back from Spain not feeling well. He called and told Barbie he has covid again. I have felt like shit and ordered home covid tests. They don’t seem to work, no lines at all.

So now she’s all worried about Ron. I said wtf, you don’t think I could have it but the second he’s sick, it’s OH NO. Now she is asking do I want to go get a test? Fuck off and go away.

Sometimes she says I can’t believe you can get out of bed and other days when I have to go back I get the look like “aren’t you cooking?”

I did the dishes yesterday and was told to stop doing xyz. Fuck off.

Brother ate rotten milk with cereal this morning cause they haven’t food. They were supposed to be safe there.

Had to order a cancer genealogy test. Just spit and send back and we’ll go from there.

Still no GD lift for the truck.

Sorry for your bad days too.

Back to bed for me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2022)

And @Paul Drake it took me like 5 minutes to figure out FIL grrr lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2022)

Is it possible to have case of the "Mondays" on a Tuesday? . Coffees not doing anything for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> iPhone 14 could even save your life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or probably even tell responders to not bother with lights and sirens.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this fine day.....another work day for me...come on weekend....

woke up this mornin to a nice 60F, slightly cool but nice.....high today 87F, shouldn't be to bad with the RH being around 50 or so

now to attack these taco's (barbacoa) and warm up this coffee.....be safe......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Is it possible to have case of the "Mondays" on a Tuesday? . Coffees not doing anything for me.


tequila. It’s always the answer.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or probably even tell responders to not bother with lights and sirens.


Siri is sitting there in your pocket like "I could totally call the EMT service for you LORD MASTER, but I am tired of your shit, and told them you were already dead. They should be here in an hour. Good luck."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> tequila. It’s always the answer.


Only feed it to me if you're looking for an Asshole.





That just don't sound right Lt. Dan.


----------



## doughper (Oct 4, 2022)

While i hate to go off topic here, i'll just segue with the topic title:


> *Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!*


And I'll add that the title is tantamount to the derivation of *Greenday's* name.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing this fine day.....another work day for me...come on weekend....
> 
> woke up this mornin to a nice 60F, slightly cool but nice.....high today 87F, shouldn't be to bad with the RH being around 50 or so
> 
> now to attack these taco's (barbacoa) and warm up this coffee.....be safe......


At least you are getting some good sleeping weather now!!

I was just saying, almost time to break out the flannels sheets and long sleeved shirts here soon, but I am fighting it as long as possible!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

i'm not going there...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> At least you are getting some good sleeping weather now!!
> 
> I was just saying, almost time to break out the flannels sheets and long sleeved shirts here soon, but I am fighting it as long as possible!!


actually it's feeling pretty good this direction surprisingly, sit out on the porch and kick it kinda weather......now i wish we could get some rain.....8 1/4 inches is not enough....js


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not going there...js


You don't wanna go shots down, bums up with GWN? He sounds like he might remember how to party from his youthful days...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Is it possible to have case of the "Mondays" on a Tuesday? . Coffees not doing anything for me.


yep.....there are times i've had 5 monday's in a row.....js


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> he might remember how to party from his youthful days...


You don't remember a GOOD party...
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Only feed it to me if you're looking for an Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll feed you edibles to level you out.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually it's feeling pretty good this direction surprisingly, sit out on the porch and kick it kinda weather......now i wish we could get some rain.....8 1/4 inches is not enough....js


It amazes me that they can send satellites in to space to move asteroids, but they can't move a few rain clouds around? Just think if they could...No more bad flooding, or droughts, or severe forest fires, and think of the lives and money saved.

Seems like it wouldn't be that difficult to do, but what do I know!









Geoengineering: Can we control the weather?


Explore how existing and future geoengineering technologies could help humans to manipulate the climate




www.livescience.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You don't wanna go shots down, bums up with GWN? He sounds like he might remember how to party from his youthful days...


umm no, learned a long time ago tequila is not my friend, make me 10ft tall and bullet proof.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It amazes me that they can send satellites in to space to move asteroids, but they can't move a few rain clouds around? Just think if they could...No more bad flooding, or droughts, or severe forest fires, and think of the lives and money saved.
> 
> Seems like it wouldn't be that difficult to do, but what do I know!
> 
> ...


idk if i wanna mess with mother nature at this point mate.....she's already a bitch, and you don't need to piss her off more......be like my wife when i get home, as soon as you walk in the door on certain days, your name changes real quick...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> umm no, learned a long time ago tequila is not my friend, make me 10ft tall and bullet proof.........


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2022)

Snippy this morning. Aren’t we folks the full moon isn’t ready yet


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 4, 2022)

sunni said:


> Snippy this morning. Aren’t we folks the full moon isn’t ready yet


To whom are you referring?


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 4, 2022)

Got out early-ish this morning and started doing some real yard cleanup instead of just putting all the downed limbs into a single pile. I was working the chainsaw and loading the 2 cans that the yard guys are willing to take per week when the regular garbage guy pulled up. I gave him a friendly wave and smile as his robot truck grabbed the trashcan and emptied my one bag of household trash that isn't recycling. Then he jumped out, grabbed 2 huge branches I hadn't cut up yet, threw them in his truck, had me load my two cans into the one that was compatible with robo-truck and emptied them into his truck too. Dude just saved me at least 3 weeks of waiting for the yard-waste guys to take the branches out at a rate of 2 cans a week. 

Two big branches left in the back yard, front yard is cleaned up and ready to be mowed when I quit aching from cutting up all the branches this morning. Time for two ibuprofen, a fat dab, and a nap. 

/Wave and smile at your trash guys.
//IMO they're the most crucial part of a civilized society and greatly under appreciated.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Never got the whole golf thing
> Nor the whole male bonding thing.


Golf.is cool. The other thing, well, ugh


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 4, 2022)

_Golf is a good walk spoiled._ -Harry Leon Wilson; 1904 

A few years ago:

Friend: "Want to go golfing on Saturday, 9am tee time." 
Me: "Can I get there at noon, sit in the golf cart, smoke weed, and make wise cracks?" 
Friend: "Uh no."
Me: "Nah, I'm good then."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Got out early-ish this morning and started doing some real yard cleanup instead of just putting all the downed limbs into a single pile. I was working the chainsaw and loading the 2 cans that the yard guys are willing to take per week when the regular garbage guy pulled up. I gave him a friendly wave and smile as his robot truck grabbed the trashcan and emptied my one bag of household trash that isn't recycling. Then he jumped out, grabbed 2 huge branches I hadn't cut up yet, threw them in his truck, had me load my two cans into the one that was compatible with robo-truck and emptied them into his truck too. Dude just saved me at least 3 weeks of waiting for the yard-waste guys to take the branches out at a rate of 2 cans a week.
> 
> Two big branches left in the back yard, front yard is cleaned up and ready to be mowed when I quit aching from cutting up all the branches this morning. Time for two ibuprofen, a fat dab, and a nap.
> 
> ...


Turn out some home made Banana nut bread and gift them a loaf.
These guys & gals are working stiff's that appreciate good food.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Turn out some home made Banana nut bread and gift them a loaf.
> These guys & gals are working stiff's that appreciate good food.


I was thinking something along that lines, specifically I was thinking of having my daughter whip out a batch of cookies. She's been on a baking spree lately and loves doing stuff like that. Brat makes the house smell like cookies twice a week and then gifts them out to teachers, friends and neighbors... completely ignoring the fact her parents paid for the ingredients. 

...but yeah, I was thinkin' along the same lines.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Turn out some home made Banana nut bread and gift them a loaf.
> These guys & gals are working stiff's that appreciate good food.


One year I gave mine brewing yeast and told him how to make hard apple cider.

I also did that for a guy at the hardware store. He made it and raved abouthow good it came out.......the next year I asked if he was gonna make more. He's not allowed to.....wife won't let him lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> _Golf is a good walk spoiled._ -Harry Leon Wilson; 1904
> 
> A few years ago:
> 
> ...


Oh you could play with me. Gummies and dabs the whole way round but I walk so you'd need to step up and forget that cart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh you could play with me. Gummies and dabs the whole way round but I walk so you'd need to step up and forget that cartView attachment 5207686


Now you're talking


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh you could play with me. Gummies and dabs the whole way round but I walk so you'd need to step up and forget that cartView attachment 5207686


Where's the motor?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the motor?


Between the wheels. Remote controlled or I have a tether that makes it follow me


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Between the wheels. Remote controlled or I have a tether that makes it follow meView attachment 5207691


I've had to fix one a few years ago. Stainless steel axle and I had to totally remake the part. I guess it was cheaper than a new one?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or probably even tell responders to not bother with lights and sirens.


In a land of limited resources but I don't know if it could pronounce the entire car


shnkrmn said:


> Oh you could play with me. Gummies and dabs the whole way round but I walk so you'd need to step up and forget that cartView attachment 5207686


You could fix that with an electric motor and weld on a place to stand.

Edited to add a bigger motor and a place to stand on it!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had to fix one a few years ago. Stainless steel axle and I had to totally remake the part. I guess it was cheaper than a new one?


17-4 PH would be my choice for that.
I loved it for cylinder rods facing the Bering sea.
Plus it "cuts" cleaner than 304 or 316 in the tooling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> In a land of limited resources but I don't know if it could pronounce the entire car
> 
> You could fix that with an electric motor and weld on a place to stand.
> 
> Edited to add a bigger motor and a place to stand on it!!


I just rode home on my bike while remote controlling my cart down the middle of the street LOL


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had to fix one a few years ago. Stainless steel axle and I had to totally remake the part. I guess it was cheaper than a new one?


This is only on the market since 3 years ago. Doesn't precisely have an axle. Square tubing supports the central battery and motherboard. Cables pass through the tubing to communicate with the separate motors in each wheel so rotation only takes place at the hubs. I understand it's inspired by hoverboards.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife and Odin the W&B mascot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577047104865898532


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5207727


But.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife and Odin the W&B mascot
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577047104865898532


we know not of what you speak of lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2022)

@Paul Drake - I may have found your next avi 





Furry and Fabulous!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 4, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> @Paul Drake - I may have found your next avi
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207894
> ...



Great f'ing shot....the pose...the lines...the vibe....it's menacing, in a good way.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 4, 2022)

Sitting in my boxers guzzling black coffee and absolutely baked ( smoke some "girl scout cookie " buddage that a friend brought over). Feeling like my crispy little brain 
was shot-up with novacaine someone knocked on my door ( not in the mood at that time). It was a certified carrier with a package for me....he said it was from my grandfather Maxwell ( deceased many decades ago) . Come to find out a 50yr contract expired and now it was to be passed to me. Is it art ? Out hunting when he was 12yrs old ( 1911 ) It's something he found in a small cave under a waterfall in north central PA. I'm still here...still baked ....staring at the damn thing . Haven't taken the top off......wtf ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

Morning 


Overcast, 50° and almost 90% humidity......coulda used the ac last night  

How's everyone on this dark, wet hump day?


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2022)

I question the design of this slide. I want to slide from the balls into the pussy not the pussy into the balls.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. 
 How you?


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 5, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Sitting in my boxers guzzling black coffee and absolutely baked ( smoke some "girl scout cookie " buddage that a friend brought over). Feeling like my crispy little brain
> was shot-up with novacaine someone knocked on my door ( not in the mood at that time). It was a certified carrier with a package for me....he said it was from my grandfather Maxwell ( deceased many decades ago) . Come to find out a 50yr contract expired and now it was to be passed to me. Is it art ? Out hunting when he was 12yrs old ( 1911 ) It's something he found in a small cave under a waterfall in north central PA. I'm still here...still baked ....staring at the damn thing . Haven't taken the top off......wtf ?


You should post this shit around other places. I think it's a hash sifter but I'm almost as buzzed as you are.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 5, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Sitting in my boxers guzzling black coffee and absolutely baked ( smoke some "girl scout cookie " buddage that a friend brought over). Feeling like my crispy little brain
> was shot-up with novacaine someone knocked on my door ( not in the mood at that time). It was a certified carrier with a package for me....he said it was from my grandfather Maxwell ( deceased many decades ago) . Come to find out a 50yr contract expired and now it was to be passed to me. Is it art ? Out hunting when he was 12yrs old ( 1911 ) It's something he found in a small cave under a waterfall in north central PA. I'm still here...still baked ....staring at the damn thing . Haven't taken the top off......wtf ?


When's the reveal party?


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> When's the reveal party?


To be clear, I'm not talking about your boxers.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 5, 2022)

I woke up and got out of bed at a little after 4 and I've f'd around reading & scrolling since. JFC.

My best accomplishment so far might just be saying Good Morning.

I am going to get some things done today, starting in about half an hour.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

Good morning, happy Wednesday. 

new toy arrived yesterday. Looks like an early 2000's apple product.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

Fat Bottom
Black Silk (black)
Vapor Geni Aluminum
Last of some DNA SleeSkunk f2

Morning all


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Wednesday.
> 
> new toy arrived yesterday. Looks like an early 2000's apple product.
> 
> View attachment 5207980View attachment 5207981


How does it compare to the cheap/free phone apps? Is it WILDLY DIFFERENT? Is it worth? How does it work? Where do you set it for best* reading?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Wednesday.
> 
> new toy arrived yesterday. Looks like an early 2000's apple product.
> 
> View attachment 5207980View attachment 5207981





Rsawr said:


> How does it compare to the cheap/free phone apps? Is it WILDLY DIFFERENT? Is it worth? How does it work? Where do you set it for best* reading?


And how much did it cost?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Wednesday.
> 
> new toy arrived yesterday. Looks like an early 2000's apple product.
> 
> View attachment 5207980View attachment 5207981


Cool ya what she said 


Rsawr said:


> How does it compare to the cheap/free phone apps? Is it WILDLY DIFFERENT? Is it worth? How does it work? Where do you set it for best* reading?


Ditto


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How does it compare to the cheap/free phone apps? Is it WILDLY DIFFERENT? Is it worth? How does it work? Where do you set it for best* reading?


To be honest I never used one of the iphone apps. I saw a review video where they were comparing it to a $400 meter and claimed it was +/- 3% to the higher cost meter. 



Metasynth said:


> And how much did it cost?


$70 CAD $60 USD on amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be honest I never used one of the iphone apps. I saw a review video where they were comparing it to a $400 meter and claimed it was +/- 3% to the higher cost meter.
> 
> 
> 
> $70 CAD $60 USD on amazon.com


Damn that's not bad.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be honest I never used one of the iphone apps. I saw a review video where they were comparing it to a $400 meter and claimed it was +/- 3% to the higher cost meter.
> 
> 
> 
> $70 CAD $60 USD on amazon.com


I'd pay you in +rep if you compared it to photone O: It's freeee~~~


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn that's not bad.


With my lights at full blast it's reading 917-910 PPFD in the corners lol!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> With my lights at full blast it's reading 917-910 PPFD in the corners lol!
> 
> View attachment 5207985


To bad you didn't check out your old lights.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 5, 2022)

Well it's another spectacular fall day so out I go to play. Winter is nigh


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> With my lights at full blast it's reading 917-910 PPFD in the corners lol!
> 
> View attachment 5207985


Ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'd pay you in +rep if you compared it to photone O: It's freeee~~~


Not free, you have to pay for full spectrum led


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> To bad you didn't check out your old lights.


yea hanging them again sounds like a pain in my ass. And I moved all the mounts.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not free, you have to pay for full spectrum led
> 
> View attachment 5207991


Oh shoot! I didn't pay for it, but it's unlocked on mine. I wonder if its an android bug, where they left it unlocked...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh shoot! I didn't pay for it, but it's unlocked on mine. I wonder if its an android bug, where they left it unlocked...


lights come on at 10am. I can try it with the free settings, but I doubt it would be accurate.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lights come on at 10am. I can try it with the free settings, but I doubt it would be accurate.


Androids rule!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2022)

Gasp!









Four bull sharks right off of Anna Maria's Bean Point. "They’re probably 20 yards from shore in waist-deep water," says drone photographer Jacob... | By The Islander | Facebook


140K views, 817 likes, 69 loves, 687 comments, 904 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from The Islander: Four bull sharks right off of Anna Maria's Bean Point. "They’re probably 20 yards from shore in...




fb.watch


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gasp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF just touched my foot!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF just touched my foot!


That’s my home beach!!! Bull Sharks will eat your ass.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

Don’t tell anyone but the CMH setting on freebie is very close to full spectrum LED on the “Pro” version. I have found the app extremely helpful.
Like that new toy tho.
K ratings on “Pro” were right on diode specs.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Golf.is cool. The other thing, well, ugh


Pasture pool!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh you could play with me. Gummies and dabs the whole way round but I walk so you'd need to step up and forget that cartView attachment 5207686


Where's the motor on that thing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Don’t tell anyone but the CMH setting on freebie is very close to full spectrum LED on the “Pro” version. I have found the app extremely helpful.
> Like that new toy tho.
> K ratings on “Pro” were right on diode specs.


I’m getting readings fluctuating between 800-950. If wants me to make a diffuser, that reeks of effort


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

Feeling like I sat on my bike for 3 hours after work yesterday, good thing for coffee!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s my home beach!!! Bull Sharks will eat your ass.


Yeah that’s fucking terrifying. I don’t like to think about that shit when I’m out there in shoulder high water past the waves


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

Morning all, how's everyone doing........it's nice morning here

woke up this morning to a cool 59F with a light wind........high today 89F and sunny.........

alright now to attack these taco's (bacon and egg), warm up this coffee cup, and hopefully make some money........

grandpa also approves of the taco recommendation as well...js


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2022)

Damn, now _I_ want tacos…


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Damn, now _I_ want tacos…


shit come on, only $5 donation to Mrs Perez, she's the one who made them with 3 different hot sauces.....mild, hot, and holy shit.......i usually get the mild


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> shit come on, only $5 donation to Mrs Perez, she's the one who made them with 3 different hot sauces.....mild, hot, and holy shit.......i usually get the mild


I only have large flour tortillas here, so I’m in the process of preheating the oven to bake some of my kids tater tots.

I’m making a damn egg, cheese, and potato brekkie burrito. And you better believe I have 4 different kinds of hot sauce to choose from


You inspired me to cook, lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m getting readings fluctuating between 800-950. If wants me to make a diffuser, that reeks of effort


Extremely easy scissors and Scoth Tape, copy paper 20#
2 minutes of easy attention.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> You inspired me to cook, lol


My stomach usually does that. for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Extremely easy scissors and Scoth Tape, copy paper 20#
> *2 minutes of easy attention.*


I dunno, not doing it seems easier.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2022)

Ugh, I am sore today....to the point I couldn't sleep last night. Overdid it with the bad shoulder....Lugged all my old soil out of the basement yesterday, lugged some fresh in, washed my grow bags, transplanted, cleaned and moved some tools into storage....things like my pressure washer that I don't want to freeze. Wayyyyy overdid it!

Slathering up the sore spots with lidocaine and Salonpas patches. 

Heading back out for some more weeding on the freaking weed patch....and not the good kind of weed either!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Ugh, I am sore today....to the point I couldn't sleep last night. Overdid it with the bad shoulder....Lugged all my old soil out of the basement yesterday, lugged some fresh in, washed my grow bags, transplanted, cleaned and moved some tools into storage....things like my pressure washer that I don't want to freeze. Wayyyyy overdid it!
> 
> Slathering up the sore spots with lidocaine and Salonpas patches.
> 
> Heading back out for some more weeding on the freaking weed patch....and not the good kind of weed either!!


Whatever happened to that guy that used to help you out?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno, not doing it seems easier.


My motto in life...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m getting readings fluctuating between 800-950. If wants me to make a diffuser, that reeks of effort


Ok this is going to sound weird, but what I use for the diffuser is diffuser paper. It came free with my DSLR speed flash back in 2017. When I first starting metering using the app (Photone but at the time it was called Corona - oops) I remembered the flash had a whole collection of diffuser paper, most of it colored for artistic photos, but it had exactly 1 plain piece of diffuser paper in the kit. 


Sorry you can kind of tell it's been used somewhat regularly for almost 4 years now. I recently split the cost of an apogee with a friend so I got to test the Apogee vs the iPhone 12, on average I got between 3-5% difference between the two. 

Literally the lowest effort diffuser effort I could come up with and I used it for 4 years. Just a tiny piece of paper the sits on top of my phone camera when I use Photone.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 5, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Where's the motor on that thing?


This was covered in yesterday's lecture


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ok this is going to sound weird, but what I use for the diffuser is diffuser paper. It came free with my DSLR speed flash back in 2017. When I first starting metering using the app (Photone but at the time it was called Corona - oops) I remembered the flash had a whole collection of diffuser paper, most of it colored for artistic photos, but it had exactly 1 plain piece of diffuser paper in the kit.
> 
> 
> Sorry you can kind of tell it's been used somewhat regularly for almost 4 years now. I recently split the cost of an apogee with a friend so I got to test the Apogee vs the iPhone 12, on average I got between 3-5% difference between the two.
> ...


Holy shit that apogee is expensive! 3-5% difference is reasonable considering the cost difference.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5208096


So happy I'm not a millennial


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So happy I'm not a millennial


Can't all be on the winning team.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> me too


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

I sign up for Photone Pro when setting new lights(boards) or whatever $5/mo or so.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not free, you have to pay for full spectrum led
> 
> View attachment 5207991


But I have full spectrum unlocked and didn't pay


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But I have full spectrum unlocked and didn't pay


Same, I thought it was weird :[


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5208157


They have adult favors at the store by me. One was lil bottles of fireball, the other was some whip cream vodka mini bottles. I saw no tacos...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

One minute......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But I have full spectrum unlocked and didn't pay


$8.49


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They have adult favors at the store by me. One was lil bottles of fireball, the other was some whip cream vodka mini bottles. I saw no tacos...


no taco's


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $8.49
> 
> View attachment 5208175


That seems pretty costly for an app that will already have different readings based on phone model probably... I'd go with a relatively I expensive meter like yours too, for more accurate readings in that case. Yeesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $8.49
> 
> View attachment 5208175


Each


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2022)

Could be a difference between the US Canada app store.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could be a difference between the US Canada app store.


I didn't even consider that light be a thing, lol. 
Hmmm


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 5, 2022)

Light is always definitely a thing


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5208157


I went trick or treating with my kids and took a shot glass, I was hammered by the time we got home.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 5, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Light is always definitely a thingView attachment 5208238


I was hoping for more color on this ride today. Rainy gray day.
I had to meet someone at a substation, had a 5 mile stretch of gravel to drive.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy shit that apogee is expensive! 3-5% difference is reasonable considering the cost difference.


Yeah, my friend found one used for about 40% off what would be new price, then we split the cost between us. We have no problem trading it between each other when we adjust lights. For the daily check the app is fine. Mostly he found a good deal and snaked me into splitting it with him. I had used the one from work when I was working at the medical grow earlier in the year and loved it. So he didn't have to work too hard to convince me.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, my friend found one used for about 40% off what would be new price, then we split the cost between us. We have no problem trading it between each other when we adjust lights. For the daily check the app is fine. Mostly he found a good deal and snaked me into splitting it with him. I had used the one from work last year when I was working at the medical grow earlier in the year and loved it. So he didn't have to work too hard to convince me.


How much work do you think it saves VS just looking at your plants while they are under lights and watching them and learning what they need? I guess commercial growers don't have the luxury to mess up, even once. But as a home grower I'd never even considered measuring my light output until I saw Photone was (usually) free. Even then, I tend to just let those readings by the wayside if the ladies look happy.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How much work do you think it saves VS just looking at your plants while they are under lights and watching them and learning what they need? I guess commercial growers don't have the luxury to mess up, even once. But as a home grower I'd never even considered measuring my light output until I saw Photone was (usually) free. Even then, I tend to just let those readings by the wayside if the ladies look happy.


I'm a data nerd, so I just love having data. When I learned photography as a teen I started using LUX meters because the class teacher made us because to quote her, "human eyes suck and you won't take good pictures guessing the light." I started using Photone back in 2019 when I got my LED's, I already knew my photography meter wasn't measureing photosynthetic light, so I had never bothered using it but photone at least offered the calculations in a form that didn't require me building an entire spreadsheet to do them. Having a variable intensity knob on my lights basically means that distance means nothing unless I'm always running them at 100% and only adjusting by light distance. If I don't have to use all 145w of wall power in clone, I'd much rather turn the potentiometer down and use 60w, so in that keeping data does save money over eyeballing it.

I slowly increase my light intensity from 100ppfd while in clone to almost 2000ppfd in week 2 of flower. Using either the app or the meter allows me to hit specific benchmarks at specific time periods in the plants development. Week 1 of flower I transition them into producing bud at a higher light intensity but only up to around 1200ppfd because I'm also getting them used to deep red instead of deep blue. In full flower I've pushed as high as 2800ppfd, and at the end of flower I ramp it down in the last week back to around 1000 ppfd.

I haven't really done the electrical data to see how much monitoring has saved me because I started it at the same time I got my LED's, which already saved almost 25% over running floro's and an HPS. Mostly I like to keep spreadsheets and measure my data across grows. Having very limited space to grow, I can't really do side by side comparisons in the same grow, so I have to compare the last 3 grows data to this grows data and compare my final mass numbers. What I think that metering (either phone or meter) allows is for more than anything is consistency. Human eyes are built to adjust to very dim lighting all the way up to full intensity sunlight, so they're horrible as light meters.

The data I keep on an every other day basis.

physical : plant height
soil: ppm and ph of soil slurry
nutrients: ph and ppm of nutrient mix
environmental, Rh, temp, and leaf temp for VPD calculations
light: ppfd and wall wattage

Is any of this necessary? No. I did it by sight without even a working pH meter for almost 6 years. Then I started learning about data based growing, three books and several thousand webpages later, I decided I didn't want to wing it anymore. Overall, between 2015 when I started collecting data and now, I've almost doubled my yield. That's due to everything from my changing my lights (the biggest jump), to my environment, to my nutes; but I don't think it would have happened as smoothly without being able to compare last years data to this years data and making changes as necessary.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm a data nerd, so I just love having data. When I learned photography as a teen I started using LUX meters because the class teacher made us because to quote her, "human eyes suck and you won't take good pictures guessing the light." I started using Photone back in 2019 when I got my LED's, I already knew my photography meter wasn't measureing photosynthetic light, so I had never bothered using it but photone at least offered the calculations in a form that didn't require me building an entire spreadsheet to do them. Having a variable intensity knob on my lights basically means that distance means nothing unless I'm always running them at 100% and only adjusting by light distance. If I don't have to use all 145w of wall power in clone, I'd much rather turn the potentiometer down and use 60w, so in that keeping data does save money over eyeballing it.
> 
> I slowly increase my light intensity from 100ppfd while in clone to almost 2000ppfd in week 2 of flower. Using either the app or the meter allows me to hit specific benchmarks at specific time periods in the plants development. Week 1 of flower I transition them into producing bud at a higher light intensity but only up to around 1200ppfd because I'm also getting them used to deep red instead of deep blue. In full flower I've pushed as high as 2800ppfd, and at the end of flower I ramp it down in the last week back to around 1000 ppfd.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I usually just run any and all cheap lights I find. I tend to adjust them by how green the babies are in veg, AND how the seedlings react to my initial 250 ppm feed. I think my methods may be janky...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

My buddy has a horror movie month going on. Never seen children of the corn til tonight. Man these spooky babies need to CALM DOWN AND STAHP.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> When's the reveal party?


My daughter would like me to pop-iid the night of " Day Of The Dead " .....we're having a party.....I told my daughter that I can contribute a shit-ton of deceased loved ones.....I don't know if she thought the comment was funny...I did. I got a gut 
feel about what's inside that f'ing bizarre " box" . Once I see it , I cant un-see it
.....I hesitate......it's got a strange vibe.....hope it's not bad ju-ju .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Morning 





Just having my morning cup of tea.....

Might hit 75° today....yuck  

Happy Thursday, how's it goin?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2022)

Photone says 12 hours at 1200 ppfd will burn my ladies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Photone says 12 hours at 1200 ppfd will burn my ladies.


With or with out co2?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm a data nerd, so I just love having data. When I learned photography as a teen I started using LUX meters because the class teacher made us because to quote her, "human eyes suck and you won't take good pictures guessing the light." I started using Photone back in 2019 when I got my LED's, I already knew my photography meter wasn't measureing photosynthetic light, so I had never bothered using it but photone at least offered the calculations in a form that didn't require me building an entire spreadsheet to do them. Having a variable intensity knob on my lights basically means that distance means nothing unless I'm always running them at 100% and only adjusting by light distance. If I don't have to use all 145w of wall power in clone, I'd much rather turn the potentiometer down and use 60w, so in that keeping data does save money over eyeballing it.
> 
> I slowly increase my light intensity from 100ppfd while in clone to almost 2000ppfd in week 2 of flower. Using either the app or the meter allows me to hit specific benchmarks at specific time periods in the plants development. Week 1 of flower I transition them into producing bud at a higher light intensity but only up to around 1200ppfd because I'm also getting them used to deep red instead of deep blue. In full flower I've pushed as high as 2800ppfd, and at the end of flower I ramp it down in the last week back to around 1000 ppfd.
> 
> ...


My first couple grows I tracked everything... then it occured to me I was using the data for anything. I was growing non-recirculated DWC... What a pain in the ass lol. Now I'm almost automated, I only have to change the res once a week.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

Nothing like a early start to the day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5208441


How's that girl liking the new light? Are we in flower yet? 

I'm nosey


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My first couple grows I tracked everything... then it occured to me I was using the data for anything. I was growing non-recirculated DWC... What a pain in the ass lol. Now I'm almost automated, I only have to change the res once a week.
> 
> View attachment 5208456


How long have you been growing again?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> How long have you been growing again?


started in October 2018


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Halloween will be my four year anniversary at RIU


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> started in October 2018


Who did you learn from?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Who did you learn from?


I've been a @curious2garden protege since switching to coco/blumats and my quality has improved immensely.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> With or with out co2?


Without, I could run that 1200+ at 11 hrs on and 13 off.
LED light burn manifests in several ways.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatever happened to that guy that used to help you out?


He joined the Air Force, after carefully researching which branch he would do the least work in. He said he works about 1 hour a day now. Funny I had a dream with him in it last night

I'm doing crack today. Driveways crack repair that is!

I got this reminder on my phone this morning....I don't miss it one bit!! That was my winter supply....4 full cords ever year.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

Morning 
They have power in north port. He got 3 boxes of mres.
I’m being pressured to go to the er by family for my esophagus. Barrett esophagus.
Check ya later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He joined the Air Force, after carefully researching which branch he would do the least work in. He said he works about 1 hour a day now. Funny I had a dream with him in it last night
> 
> I'm doing crack today. Driveways crack repair that is!
> 
> ...


I wish mine was stacked.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2022)

Just got a propane fill and bill.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish mine was stacked.


So your wood just doesn't stack up?
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> So your wood just doesn't stack up?
> Mornin.


I look for some help.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just got a propane fill and bill.


Me too. 343 gallons to top off my 500 gal. tank, at $1.935 per gallon. I belong to a co-op! This usually gets me til March, and then I'll get another 200 gallons to get me through til spring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too. 343 gallons to top off my 500 gal. tank, at $1.935 per gallon. I belong to a co-op! This usually gets me til March, and then I'll get another 200 gallons to get me through til spring.


I don’t know what the price is but my shop has probably 1/2 tank, I should order some.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don’t know what the price is but shop has probably 1/2 tank I should order some.


You should....prices are on the up swing!! When I ordered 2 weeks ago it was $1.93. Now it's $2.35 or something. 

It's worth looking to see if there is a co-op around...Pretty good savings and I pay $20 a year to belong to it.






The Sacandaga Group


If you live in Fulton, Montgomery, Hamilton, Schoharie county or within 30 miles of the Sacandaga, join our Group for the lowest propane prices available.



sacandagagroup.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too. 343 gallons to top off my 500 gal. tank, at $1.935 per gallon. I belong to a co-op! This usually gets me til March, and then I'll get another 200 gallons to get me through til spring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You should....prices are on the up swing!! When I ordered 2 weeks ago it was $1.93. Now it's $2.35 or something.
> 
> It's worth looking to see if there is a co-op around...Pretty good savings and I pay $20 a year to belong to it.
> 
> ...


I looked into it years ago.....don't remember why I didn't sign up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

Morning all.....how's everyone doing this fine day....hopefully good.

woke up this morning to a cool 60F, it's been nice in the morning and the evenings, high today 88F and low RH.....even grandpa approves by the wag of his tail......

welp time to attack this large cup of Caldo with rice and some saltine crackers, and see who wants to give me millions for info...time to make some money.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

No comments in here for almost three hours. 

You guys all take a bunch of edibles?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No comments in here for almost three hours.
> 
> You guys all take a bunch of edibles?


Sorry some of us have day jobs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5208579


I should take some edibles!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sorry some of us have day jobs.


You're forgiven. Am I supposed to entertain myself?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No comments in here for almost three hours.
> 
> You guys all take a bunch of edibles?


Oh yeah. This is totally different then it used to be. I’m tripping in the er. One of them cut his finger off, ouch. She gave me a thumbs up lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're forgiven. Am I supposed to entertain myself?


Yeahno


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah. This is totally different then it used to be. I’m tripping in the er. One of them cut his finger off, ouch. She gave me a* try umbra *up lol


is that a drug?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a drug?


Thumbs up 
I’m fucked up in the er and grandpa said get me out or I’ll start throwing things. He has m&ms. He could be a long lost relative.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No comments in here for almost three hours.
> 
> You guys all take a bunch of edibles?


Noooo....    
and you can't prove it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thumbs up
> I’m fucked up in the er and grandpa said get me out or I’ll start throwing things. He has m&ms. He could be a long lost relative.


Think you can take him? Steal his M&Ms


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think you can take him? Steal his M&Ms


I’ve got a medicated chocolate bar, well half of one anyway. He needs it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should take some edibles!


go for it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Noooo....
> and you can't prove it.


How many capsules have you had today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

I get to drink lidocaine


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 6, 2022)

That should go well with my gummies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go for it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That should go well with my gummies.


How long have you been there?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many capsules have you had today?


Actually only 1. I paxked a bunch of joints while watching the movie yesterday, because I am a coward baby, and needed the comfort. So I am chain smoking cones >.<


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No comments in here for almost three hours.
> 
> You guys all take a bunch of edibles?


Spent the last 3 hours restructuring the family debt to be potentially debt free of everything except for the mortgage in the next 4 years. 

Probably something that shouldn't be done on edibles, or maybe should, could go either way really.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No comments in here for almost three hours.
> 
> You guys all take a bunch of edibles?


Stupid heavy door build.....and playing with the laser......I'm tired......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Actually only 1. I paxked a bunch of joints while watching the movie yesterday, because I am a coward baby, and needed the comfort. So I am chain smoking cones >.<


you should binge on all the Romero movies that have dead in the title for Halloween


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh wait......I have to stack wood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Spent the last 3 hours restructuring the family debt to be potentially debt free of everything except for the mortgage in the next 4 years.
> 
> Probably something that shouldn't be done on edibles, or maybe should, could go either way really.


do me next!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid heavy door build.....and playing with the laser......I'm tired......


Engraving laser?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5208598



i shall have my popcorn.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Engraving laser?


Yeah. A few years ago I would have said this was a "huge" job....but it's normal now. I used to have help too....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you should binge on all the Romero movies that have dead in the title for Halloween


I think my buddy has 2 of them on the docket. He is committed to having one a night all month, it seems. Gonna be packing a lot of cones, lol. Such a coward..
I picked out hocus pocus 2, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think my buddy has 2 of them on the docket. He is committed to having one a night all month, it seems. Gonna be packing a lot of cones, lol. Such a coward..
> I picked out hocus pocus 2, lol


Watched it with everyone the other night. It was pretty funny for a kids movie.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> do me next!


See those requests need to be sent through my wife, for all the reasons. (She told me to tell you she walked in and laughed at this conversation.)

Joking aside, she's the negotiator, I'm the planner. I suck at negotiations, since I hate everything to do with crapitalism. Starting out with the attitude of,"You're not necessary, your entire existence is predatory, and I hate the fact our world makes me use your services..." isn't the best way to win over a loan grantor. So I need her to talk to the carbon based drones on the other end of the phone, I tend to descend into mumble growling and threatening their existence.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I picked out hocus pocus 2, lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5208618


Whaaaat?! YOU KNOW YOU LOVED THE FIRST ONE D:<


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5208609
> i shall have my popcorn.....


I'm out of cookies. You can cruise on one of these chocolates without being too messed up. My cookies are a commitment lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

why did they do that to the new hellraiser???? pinhead is a woman now.....  wait wut


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whaaaat?! YOU KNOW YOU LOVED THE FIRST ONE D:<


the ending of the part two still chokes me up when her sisters disitigrate into the air.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> See those requests need to be sent through my wife, for all the reasons. (She told me to tell you she walked in and laughed at this conversation.)
> 
> Joking aside, she's the negotiator, I'm the planner. I suck at negotiations, since I hate everything to do with crapitalism. Starting out with the attitude of,"You're not necessary, your entire existence is predatory, and I hate the fact our world makes me use your services..." isn't the best way to win over a loan grantor. So I need her to talk to the carbon based drones on the other end of the phone, I tend to descend into mumble growling and threatening their existence.


Lol maybe I could have phrased that better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah. A few years ago I would have said this was a "huge" job....but it's normal now. I used to have help too....


Have you done any cool engravings? Can you load a vector image and burn it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm out of cookies. You can cruise on one of these chocolates without being too messed up. My cookies are a commitment lol.




LG in the kitchen


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2022)

Trying to get the filler strip up around my pantry, there always has to be some kind of drama. I'll get it figured out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why did they do that to the new hellraiser???? pinhead is a woman now.....  wait wut


then again i could be wrong....hmmm





doesn't sound like a female voice...damn they brought chatter back...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why did they do that to the new hellraiser???? pinhead is a woman now.....  wait wut


The entire premise behind the Cenobites is that they're bringers of the Sadomasochistic Sexual Hell-scape of deviant pleasures you never knew you didn't want. I mean, if you want the operator of your personal massochistic hellscape brothel to be a crusty white dude, I'm not one to judge.

I personally always envisioned the dominatrix of my sadomasochistic sexual hell-scape to be a German redhead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whaaaat?! YOU KNOW YOU LOVED THE FIRST ONE D:<


I haven't watched this one yet. Sometime closer to halloween.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> if you want the operator of your personal massochistic hellscape brothel to be a crusty white dude, I'm not one to judge.


If I had a signature this would be it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5208627
> View attachment 5208628


You should do the RIU mascot


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't watched this one yet. Sometime closer to halloween.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

Maybe a little stronger than I was expecting.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe a little stronger than I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 5208649


Bullshit!

Have another........


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

LOL or not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2022)

we're doing takeout from freshii


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should take some edibles!


Just walked in the door from work, think I'll join you on that. Eat a gummy, take a nap and wake up ripped and ready to ride my bike.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Should there be a national Wake n Bake Day separate from 4-20? Or should it be a month?


My dream of National Wake N Bake Day inches closer. A spokesman is needed now. Snoop? Seth? POTUS? Other nominees?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My dream of National Wake N Bake Day inches closer. A spokesman is needed now. Snoop? Seth? POTUS? Other nominees?


Snoop, the only other possible alternate would be Tommy. Seth is just too much of a nihilistic stoner for my taste.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Snoop, the only other possible alternate would be Tommy. Seth is just too much of a nihilistic stoner for my taste.


They are both too old. Someone from the future would be best


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 6, 2022)

Everyone I know is old so I nominate Willie Nelson.

It just struck me that I can't think a female counterpart to Snoop.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It just struck me that I can't think a female counterpart to Snoop.











Female Celebrity Stoners List


Here are the top 10 female celebrity stoners every cannabis cutie can relate to, you may not be rich and famous but the one thing you have in common is love for the ganja! Featuring weed queens from the past and present that are a mood 24/7 in their own ways but all sharing love for Mary Jane.




everythingfor420.com





I was going to go with Rhianna until I pulled up the article and had my memory refreshed.

Maya Angelou, that's who would make a great female rep.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Everyone I know is old so I nominate Willie Nelson.
> 
> It just struck me that I can't think a female counterpart to Snoop.


Miley Cyrus LOL


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Female Celebrity Stoners List
> 
> 
> Here are the top 10 female celebrity stoners every cannabis cutie can relate to, you may not be rich and famous but the one thing you have in common is love for the ganja! Featuring weed queens from the past and present that are a mood 24/7 in their own ways but all sharing love for Mary Jane.
> ...


8 years.gone tho


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 6, 2022)

Snap! Brittney Griner


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm cut off. Even @Laughing Grass couldn't handle my melons


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 8 years.gone tho


Shit I forgot.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Female Celebrity Stoners List
> 
> 
> Here are the top 10 female celebrity stoners every cannabis cutie can relate to, you may not be rich and famous but the one thing you have in common is love for the ganja! Featuring weed queens from the past and present that are a mood 24/7 in their own ways but all sharing love for Mary Jane.
> ...


Anna Faris! I could wake n bake with her. Miley is too loud for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been a @curious2garden protege since switching to coco/blumats and my quality has improved immensely.


Thank you, that's high praise.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're forgiven. Am I supposed to entertain myself?


No, that's what you buy electronics for!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm cut off. Even @Laughing Grass couldn't handle my melonsView attachment 5208721


Oh I don't know about that lol

Cookies can melt your brain.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2022)

See you in Vegas! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> See you in Vegas!
> 
> SH420


Did you get me tickets?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get me tickets?


You didn't get them yet? Fkn postal service 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> You didn't get them yet? Fkn postal service
> 
> SH420


I definitely missed the flight


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 6, 2022)

Re-Animator. Little corny..


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Re-Animator. Little corny..


Man, you guys keep talking about scary movies and Halloween stuff and I'm over here binge watching the entire Marvel Cinematic Universe over the last three weeks starting all the way back at the beginning. I don't think I'm in the Halloween game this year, still wanting to try and save the Universe I guess. 

Just finished Infinity War, this crap is like crack.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 7, 2022)

..................................................................................................HAPPY FRIDAY...............................................................................


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 7, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Friday. Thank you, Mr. President.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> ..................................................................................................HAPPY FRIDAY...............................................................................
> View attachment 5208909


Good morning, I see things are looking up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2022)

​


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

Morning 





Almost the weekend. 

Happy Friday


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2022)

Good beep!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol maybe I could have phrased that better.


I dunno. RT seems a little too high to be reached


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I don't know about that lol
> 
> Cookies can melt your brain.......


The ones I sent you were more rocket fuel than I normally make, they had an extra 450mg cannabis oil.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm cut off. Even @Laughing Grass couldn't handle my melonsView attachment 5208721


What are those?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2022)

Morning 
It’s cold, 60.
It’s Friday, enjoy it.
I’m vaping Green Caffeine.

Anchor chain for the Titanic.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are those?


Gummies


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2022)

100 deep knees 
20 minutes up and down walk

Sample Dread Bread Sativa and head to the 15 year ol BowFlex.
Morning!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The ones I sent you were more rocket fuel than I normally make, they had an extra 450mg cannabis oil.
> 
> View attachment 5208940


I'd eat those cookies plain they where so good.......or crunched up on ice cream, that would be good.........damn now I'm hungry lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat those cookies plain they where so good.......or crunched up on ice cream, that would be good.........damn now I'm hungry lol


I am picturing this, but the wolf is more stoned...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Gummies


Damn they look like grapes. I'd eat that! Are they very strong?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 7, 2022)

SpinLaunch just catapulted a NASA payload into the sky for the first time


The private space company's test demonstrated the viability of catapulting certain satellite components into the sky.




interestingengineering.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Had to turn the heat on this morning. Going down to 28 tonight. Brrrrr!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn they look like grapes. I'd eat that! Are they very strong?


2 of them are very nice. 3 is awesome. 6 or 7 over the course of the day is just right 
And they're watermelon flavor


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2022)

Ohhhhh, today is the day I get to open my shrooms and see if anything is brewing!! Should look something like this....




Rainey, gloomy day here, but I have burritos!!  

I think a Lowes and WalMart run are in order!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Ohhhhh, today is the day I get to open my shrooms and see if anything is brewing!! Should look something like this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209007
> ...


Good luck


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Ohhhhh, today is the day I get to open my shrooms and see if anything is brewing!! Should look something like this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209007
> ...


Fingers crossed that the cakes are nothing but white with fungus!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

ok why am i awake....oh that's right $$$$, damnit........morning everyone hope everything is good in your worlds

woke up this morning to a mild 65F, little warmer in the morning, still not bad, high today 88F.....looks like we might get a little rain, then again this is texas and the weather can lie to you..........

now to attack these taco's, got one more to go, bought 3, shared one with grandpa already, ate one with him before i popped into the office here, still got one left......warm up this coffee.....see how many gift cards lowes want's to give me (i'm not a member) ........


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2022)

well, not as far along as I hoped, but it is happening! I'll give them another week before mixing. A few bags had zero signs of anything yet, and this was the best so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> well, not as far along as I hoped, but it is happening! I'll give them another week before mixing. A few bags had zero signs of anything yet, and this was the best so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209032


What's your temp? Stay consistent?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Had to turn the heat on this morning. Going down to 28 tonight. Brrrrr!


Its still cold here.. 38°f at the moment and a chance of flurries today.  fuck!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 2 of them are very nice. 3 is awesome. 6 or 7 over the course of the day is just right
> And they're watermelon flavor


You're hardcore! One chocolate has me messed up for hours.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Its still cold here.. 38°f at the moment and a chance of flurries today.  fuck!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5209050


I was a snowboarder.. i would like to say i still am but my back wont let me anymore.. last time i went was 3-4 years ago and the trip was cut short do to my boy pissin his pants.. which was fine cause my back and leg were killing me...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're hardcore! One chocolate has me messed up for hours.


I took up edibles this year and like all new enthusiasms one tends to indulge in the name of practice. Dabbing, same


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I was a snowboarder.. i would like to say i still am but my back wont let me anymore.. last time i went was 3-4 years ago and the trip was cut short do to my boy pissin his pants.. which was fine cause my back and leg were killing me...


Try skiing. Better more natural position for your back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I took up edibles this year and like all new enthusiasms one tends to indulge in the name of practice. Dabbing, same View attachment 5209064


I've been neglecting my press.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Try skiing. Better more natural position for your back.


As long as you can keep your legs in that position yes more natural but if you add in the splits that you're going to do not so natural lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been neglecting my press.


Me too, I haven't used mine in a few months....Actually the last use was for a buddy who stopped by.

I am about out of distillate, so perhaps it's time to fire up the press.



DarkWeb said:


> What's your temp? Stay consistent?


Between 70-75f, which is what they said.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2022)

Wow my internet is running like shit got to keep my hands moving you guys be the best you can be yuppers


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> As long as you can keep your legs in that position yes more natural but if you add in the splits that you're going to do not so natural lol


Lmao it's not the same as what you see in cartoons.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lmao it's not the same as what you see in cartoons.


Not for someone graceful like you, maybe...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not for someone *graceful* like you, maybe...


I don't know that word.....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know that word.....


It's the word for when you ski, and still have an intact tailbone and skull afterwards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's the word for when you ski, and still have an intact tailbone and skull afterwards.


How I ski...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lmao it's not the same as what you see in cartoons.


Bet me and lose lol been there done that lol did nothing good for my back lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How I ski...


That me also except with a lot more flailing arms and legs lol


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> As long as you can keep your legs in that position yes more natural but if you add in the splits that you're going to do not so natural lol


I's you ready ski king? I's ready. Send it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lmao it's not the same as what you see in cartoons.


From the fractures I've seen I'd say that was a fairly accurate rendition of the mechanism of injury.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Try skiing. Better more natural position for your back.


I skiied when i was young.. like 7- 12 years thats about the time snowboarding was becoming a thing.. i thought it was awsome and got my first real board at 13.. it was a burton safari .. then i got the twin air afew years later


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I skiied when i was young.. like 7- 12 years thats about the time snowboarding was becoming a thing.. i thought it was awsome and got my first real board at 13.. it was a burton safari .. then i got the twin air afew years later


Yeah, we're close in age. I do both and have back issues also. Skiing keeps my core strong and flexible.....riding fucks my back up.

You should try it again...if you really like being out there. You understand edge control....it'll come back.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I skiied when i was young.. like 7- 12 years thats about the time snowboarding was becoming a thing.. i thought it was awsome and got my first real board at 13.. it was a burton safari .. then i got the twin air afew years later


Ever watch someone try to use a skurfer? Watch a guy one hit a fence on a hill we grew up sledding on. Guy was lucky to have walked away.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ever watch someone try to use a skurfer? Watch a guy one hit a fence on a hill we grew up sledding on. Guy was lucky to have walked away.


Snurfer?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Snurfer?


Yeah not sure I was right with what they were called. You stood on it and it had a rope tied to the nose of the board you held onto.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah not sure I was right with what they were called. You stood on it and it had a rope tied to the nose of the board you held onto.


Water or snow?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

Well I guess if he hits a fence it was snow  


Did it have metal staples or foam as foot traction?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I guess if he hits a fence it was snow
> 
> 
> Did it have metal staples or foam as foot traction?


Sounds like an ankle breaker to me...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Water or snow?


snow!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I guess if he hits a fence it was snow
> 
> 
> Did it have metal staples or foam as foot traction?


little grip tape.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

Apparently they re released them so people once again could try and break their necks!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Apparently they re released them so people once again could try and break their necks!


Pretty sure the first ones were old skate decks that people converted and then someone decided to mass produce them with a little more nose on them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Pretty sure the first ones were old skate decks that people converted and then someone decided to mass produce them with a little more nose on them.


Not really.....









Snurfer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not really.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never repurposed a old skate deck for anything? I know I hookiebobbed on one a time or two as kid in the winter. They we used one as the plate for a luge we built. 4 sets of trucks, 3 2x4x8 boards, lots of duct tape, screws and some old foam. Wicked fun luges are!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> You never repurposed a old skate deck for anything? I know I hookiebobbed on one a time or two as kid in the winter. They we used one as the plate for a luge we built. 4 sets of trucks, 3 2x4x8 boards, lots of duct tape, screws and some old foam. Wicked fun luges are!


This one was crude compared to what we built. 









Street Luge Version 2


Street Luge Version 2: I previously made a street luge and instructable, however my previous design was not the best. It still worked pretty well and went fast on steep hills, but it was uncomfortable to ride and would not go very fast on less steep hills. I recently made…




www.instructables.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> You never repurposed a old skate deck for anything? I know I hookiebobbed on one a time or two as kid in the winter. They we used one as the plate for a luge we built. 4 sets of trucks, 3 2x4x8 boards, lots of duct tape, screws and some old foam. Wicked fun luges are!


Yeah, I got ya. But it really started there (snowboarding) then Jake and Tom got into it.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> This one was crude compared to what we built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 mph 4 inches off the ground felt so much safer than skating ever did!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I got ya. But it really started there (snowboarding) then Jake and Tom got into it.....








Jake Burton Carpenter - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org









Tom Sims - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I got ya. But it really started there (snowboarding) then Jake and Tom got into it.....


Don't forget about Thomas Kemper and his crew. Crazy stuff the old boards were, still lust after a swallowtail winter stick. I'd buy it but likely never even take it out. Awesome board for the right conditions, but those have to be perfect!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Don't forget about Thomas Kemper and his crew. Crazy stuff the old boards were, still lust after a swallowtail winter stick. I'd buy it but likely never even take it out. Awesome board for the right conditions, but those have to be perfect!








Shaun Palmer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org










Ross Powers - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

Nerds


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nerds


This is very much my life lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This is very much my life lol


It's my highest praise


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's my highest praise


I can ski and I can weld........I can do that


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can ski and I can weld........I can do that


Occasional flashes of wit and journeyman raccoon meme skills. Don't sell yourself short


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Occasional flashes of wit and journeyman raccoon meme skills. Don't sell yourself short



LOL


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nerds


Yup.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yup.


Rip Craig Kelly. First true big mountain free rider!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah not sure I was right with what they were called. You stood on it and it had a rope tied to the nose of the board you held onto.


Yeah i know what your talking about.. i didnt care for them. Little to no edge control on them.. the one my buddy had was green on the underside and black on top.. it had metal runners bud no metal edges


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

This one.. but it had metal runners under it.. 
I had a black snow that had bindings once.. it looked like a snowboard bud didnt have edges either


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wow my internet is running like shit got to keep my hands moving View attachment 5209080you guys be the best you can be yuppers


What is it?

Are you whittling a bust of Jimmy Durante?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> This one.. but it had metal runners under it..
> I had a black snow that had bindings once.. it looked like a snowboard bud didnt have edges eitherView attachment 5209284View attachment 5209285View attachment 5209286


I had that too


----------



## doughper (Oct 7, 2022)

[ATTACH type="full" said:


> 5209311[/ATTACH]"DarkWeb, post: 17121436, member: 1021759"]
> View attachment 5209264
> LOL



Big deal. I can weld anything but a broken heart or the crack of dawn.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2022)

I may be absent but always thinking about you guys. 



Luv u fam

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I may be absent but always thinking about you guys.
> 
> View attachment 5209320
> 
> ...


Luv ya to brother


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 7, 2022)

@Rsawr

I really tried, honestly truly tried, even paid $2.99 to rent the original Friday the 13th and get into the Halloween spirit with my 12 year old daughter. Then we failed 2 minutes in and ended up watching Monty Python. Sorry, I really did try.

...but in searching for Family Horror movies, I have questions of Amazon. Hellraiser? Really?



I'm thinking Horror _Movies *that involve very creepy families*_ would be a better category title.

Ok back to the Avengers and saving reality from itself saving itself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

doughper said:


> View attachment 5209312
> Big deal. I can weld anything but a broken heart or the crack of dawn.


----------



## doughper (Oct 8, 2022)

Ya know the rules, just get a bigger


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> @Rsawr
> 
> I really tried, honestly truly tried, even paid $2.99 to rent the original Friday the 13th and get into the Halloween spirit with my 12 year old daughter. Then we failed 2 minutes in and ended up watching Monty Python. Sorry, I really did try.
> 
> ...


I have ptsd from working at a comic shop for so long. I still love every aspect of it BUT the current marvel movies. Because it is all any customer talked to me about. I haven't seen a marvel in years. Retail, the true horror 

Hello meeps, good beep to you.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 8, 2022)

Fresh scissor hash this morn...i win! ;p


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

mudballs said:


> View attachment 5209479
> Fresh scissor hash this morn...i win! ;p


You win sticky scissors?! A prize I never knew I wanted 
What strain :]


----------



## mudballs (Oct 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You win sticky scissors?! A prize I never knew I wanted
> What strain :]


Black Cherry Garlic is the name, got from a trade on strainly earlier this year and finally seeing the end result. Dang im stoned, good plant


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 8, 2022)

Turned the heat off and left a window open. Now it's 28 outside and wat too cold inside. Oooops!

Good morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I may be absent but always thinking about you guys.
> 
> View attachment 5209320
> 
> ...


I want to go. Enjoy.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

Morning 

It’s 56 mfing degrees!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

Cool and wet. Perfect "let's take the dogs out for a-" *smash cut to mopping time* weather. You know? But hot tea makes it better.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2022)

One of the dogs has been in a bad mood, growled when I told her "it's coffee time" when I got up.
It's about 2 hrs past her breakfast time and mine. 

I got to get stoned enough to do trim carpentry in the kitchen today, late start.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

Morning 


Happy Saturday


----------



## mudballs (Oct 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You win sticky scissors?! A prize I never knew I wanted
> What strain :]


I dont know where i picked it up but its like every morning is a wake and bake competition of who can have the best start to a day stuck on this spinning rock in space with no escape from the prison planet...so when i think i have a kickass unbeatable start i say 'i win'...idk ill stop if it bugs you....just a habit.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I dont know where i picked it up but its like every morning is a wake and bake competition of who can have the best start to a day stuck on this spinning rock in space with no escape from the prison planet...so when i think i have a kickass unbeatable start i say 'i win'...idk ill stop if it bugs you....just a habit.


What? It doesn't bug me, it just was funny! Out of context sticky scissors is like the worst. But for growers it rules. If it bugged me I'd have ignored it, not wasted energy to ask what strain...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> What is it?
> 
> Are you whittling a bust of Jimmy Durante?
> 
> View attachment 5209289


My youngest has Jimmy nose the poor kid and his two nieces every time they see him have to beep it lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5209491
> 
> Happy Saturday


Do I have to wake first? I've been baking since I woke up from surgery at 2:30 yesterday. I've gotten the best nights sleep through mid-life aging surgeries. I'm getting really good at counting backwards from te....

So yeah, starting to get a little drowsy, probably going to think about putting on a sleep lecture in about an hour or two.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Do I have to wake first? I've been baking since I woke up from surgery at 2:30 yesterday. I've gotten the best nights sleep through mid-life aging surgeries. I'm getting really good at counting backwards from te....
> 
> So yeah, starting to get a little drowsy, probably going to think about putting on a sleep lecture in about an hour or two.


Hope you're ok.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Do I have to wake first? I've been baking since I woke up from surgery at 2:30 yesterday. I've gotten the best nights sleep through mid-life aging surgeries. I'm getting really good at counting backwards from te....
> 
> So yeah, starting to get a little drowsy, probably going to think about putting on a sleep lecture in about an hour or two.


Rest well and get better soon


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on team, no reason to be sad, nothing mortal or worry-some. This was so important I literally put it off for 15 years. It just got more irritating around age 43 and I still put it off until after Covid immunity. Just an occasionally painful dermatological issue that required I be put out while they dig it out, not even enough concern for biopsies or labs.

I got propofol, that shit is literally how I imagine my wife goes to sleep every night. I tuck her in, give her a peck on the cheek and by the time I'm at the bedroom door she's already 80% asleep. I'll be up wandering around, writing music, posting nonsense here, for at least 3-4 hours. I kinda understand how M.J. could develop a problem with that stuff if he had sleeping issues too. They gave me a 5/350 scrip for Oxy that I haven't touched, just had three joints.

I'm just counting down the days until I'm healed up enough to mow the lawn, wash the car, and go be goofy again. Until then I've got you guys, MIT open course-ware, and plenty of dispensary bud and distillate. I have to go to trim jail on Thursday, but that's the most active thing I'm doing this week.

I'm good. On the scale of minor to major, the most major aspect of this was being put under and intubated while they flipped me over to get at my back.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5209505
> 
> Come on team, no reason to be sad, nothing mortal or worry-some. This was so important I literally put it off for 15 years. It just got more irritating around age 43 and I still put it off until after Covid immunity. Just an occasionally painful dermatological issue that required I be put out while they dig it out, not even enough concern for biopsies or labs.
> 
> ...


I'll smoke to that


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5209505
> 
> Come on team, no reason to be sad, nothing mortal or worry-some. This was so important I literally put it off for 15 years. It just got more irritating around age 43 and I still put it off until after Covid immunity. Just an occasionally painful dermatological issue that required I be put out while they dig it out, not even enough concern for biopsies or labs.
> 
> ...


How are you dreaming about mowing the lawn? They gave you too much goof gas, dude.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5209505
> 
> Come on team, no reason to be sad, nothing mortal or worry-some. This was so important I literally put it off for 15 years. It just got more irritating around age 43 and I still put it off until after Covid immunity. Just an occasionally painful dermatological issue that required I be put out while they dig it out, not even enough concern for biopsies or labs.
> 
> ...


Judge: "Mickey, I understand you are asking for this divorce from Minnie because she is silly."

Mickey: "No your Honor, I said she is fucking Goofy."

Ba Dum Tss

Silly and goofy are great. Good AM.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll smoke to that View attachment 5209507



Ok I'm almost 100% sure this has been answered at least once, so I'm sorry for not reading whatever page you've already answered this. Why is your bud always white?

This is a little bit off one of the plants I'll be harvesting this week that I did a wet trim and chop up for quick dry smoke sample. It was crystally AF as a bud, almost white under the LEDs, and under the loupe still is, but I've NEVER seen bud white like yours.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ok I'm almost 100% sure this has been answered at least once, so I'm sorry for not reading whatever page you've already answered this. Why is your bud always white?
> 
> This is a little bit off one of the plants I'll be harvesting this week that I did a wet trim and chop up for quick dry smoke sample. It was crystally AF as a bud, almost white under the LEDs, and under the loupe still is, but I've NEVER seen bud white like yours.
> 
> View attachment 5209518


Lol not Bud it is what you get after they say a picture is worth a hundred words ears 300


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol not Bud it is what you get after they say a picture is worth a hundred words ears 300 View attachment 5209520View attachment 5209521View attachment 5209522


I haven't looked inside mine in forever lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I haven't looked inside mine in forever lol


Sounds like hash to me yummy


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol not Bud it is what you get after they say a picture is worth a hundred words ears 300


I was today years old when I realized I've never taken a picture of my kief. Now your bowls make sense. Kief + direct light = washed out color.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 8, 2022)

You guys grind a lot of weed


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How are you dreaming about mowing the lawn? They gave you too much goof gas, dude.


It's the first time since March that I get to mow in temps below 95°F and 80+%RH and I had to put it off over a week and a half because of the hurricane and subsequent cleanup, so my lawn of weeds has gone to seed and has already dropped for the next years worth of a greenish natural polyculture lawn. Mostly I like to have the sidewalk cleared of any sand, tree debris, and creeping weeds so the neighborhood kids can skate, bike and play safely, so I like to mulch everything and blow it all back into the yard and reduce the number of crying skinned knees knocking on my door.



shnkrmn said:


> You guys grind a lot of weed


Grinding has been the one unchanging variable since I started smoking weed in my 30's after almost 14 years intoxicant free. I had a 'personal headshop girl' who took pity on the middle aged guy still looking for dime bags. She hooked me up with a genuine 2.5 inch 4piece Space Case for $35 when the retail was something like $99. I used that for 3 years until I accidentally poked a hole in the screen while cleaning, then I used it for 7 more years asking my wife for a replacement for Christmas, Birthday, Father's Day until she finally got a replacement for me in 2019. I haven't used any of the kief yet. I'm waiting until it's so full it spills when I remove the base. Glass, joint, desktop vape, I move around all three styles regularly, but I always grind my bud first.

Then I'm going to roll a 3 deep joint-ception. kief, shatter, flower.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You guys grind a lot of weed


Maybe


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You guys grind a lot of weed


I just bought my first grinder this year. Used scissors because I'm stubborn.
Burns much better and consistant, just need a medium grind for joints instead of the finer grind.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just bought my first grinder this year. Used scissors because I'm stubborn.
> Burns much better and consistant, just need a medium grind for joints instead of the finer grind.


Yep. I single grind for the bong and joints, re-grind preground dispensary bud because it comes with stems, and double grind for the desktop vape. I had about a 6 month scissor kick where I used them for everything because I was tired of fishing bud out of the bottom of the Space Case, but as soon as I got the replacement the scissors went back to trimming only duty.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

Fuckn bored.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

Okay I got a question coconut oil can you run that pretty hot or is it a medium heat that you keep it at?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Fuckn bored.


Are you still stuck in the house because of the hurricane?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I got a question coconut oil can you run that pretty hot or is it a medium heat that you keep it at?


Low and slow for Coconut, sir.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Low and slow for Coconut, sir.
> 
> View attachment 5209550


Thanks for that


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you still stuck in the house because of the hurricane?


Cause of this wheelchair and no way to transport it anywhere. Still no lift for my chair and can’t walk otherwise. I can’t even walk down the ramp man.

We’re fine from the hurricane it’s my brother in north port that’s screwed.

Wife out doing stuff and all I can barely do is get out to the dr.

Thanks for caring Jeff. You’re a good guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause of this wheelchair and no way to transport it anywhere. Still no lift for my chair and can’t walk otherwise. I can’t even walk down the ramp man.
> 
> We’re fine from the hurricane it’s my brother in north port that’s screwed.
> 
> ...


What happened to the lift? Is the ramp usable yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I got a question coconut oil can you run that pretty hot or is it a medium heat that you keep it at?


Medium to medium high. You can pan fry with it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What happened to the lift? Is the ramp usable yet?


The ramp is totally usable. Barbie could not handle the lift that I bought it was too heavy for her. So now I’m looking for power lift and can’t find any that are not $5000. I was going to buy a couple of hoist, electric to use on the lift but she said no. Said it would still be too much work and fuck up her neck. So it’s sitting in the covered parking area. I can’t even sell it. Nobody wants it.
Not a good situation. My new refrigerator is now a scratch and dent model because of this fucking wheelchair. I had to have idiot boy come over and patch holes in the wall that I also put in with this fucking wheelchair. But I can’t walk through the house without it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

I want to join a shooting club. I am a good shot and then I can do that in a chair. The range is literally like 2 miles away.

This is the woman’s shooting club from Berkeley University I believe in the 20s.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> The ramp is totally usable. Barbie could not handle the lift that I bought it was too heavy for her. So now I’m looking for power lift and can’t find any that are not $5000. I was going to buy a couple of hoist, electric to use on the lift but she said no. Said it would still be too much work and fuck up her neck. So it’s sitting in the covered parking area. I can’t even sell it. Nobody wants it.
> Not a good situation. My new refrigerator is now a scratch and dent model because of this fucking wheelchair. I had to have idiot boy come over and patch holes in the wall that I also put in with this fucking wheelchair. But I can’t walk through the house without it.


Sounds like you should just get the 5k one. Does anybody do trade-ins?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you should just get the 5k one. Does anybody do trade-ins?


I don’t have $5000 for it. $50 and I paid $300.
I don’t care anymore honestly.
I think I may buy a little scooter that I can pick up and put it in the back of the truck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I don’t have $5000 for it. $50 and I paid $300.
> I don’t care anymore honestly.
> I think I may buy a little scooter that I can pick up and put it in the back of the truck.


Elbow $?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Elbow $?


Not enough to wipe your ass with lol

Had to buy refrigerator, 2 beds, repay my dad, fix her truck, ramp, had to put $10k back for roof. Idk why. If hurricane Ian came this way I’d have boats in my trees. And I’m never evacuating again


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to join a shooting club. I am a good shot and then I can do that in a chair. The range is literally like 2 miles away.
> 
> This is the woman’s shooting club from Berkeley University I believe in the 20s.View attachment 5209559











The Story of Drexel Institute Girls’ Rifle Team, and Amazing Group Portraits of U.S Girls’ Rifle Teams From the 1920s


In the first half of the 20th century, Drexel was home to one of the oldest and most accomplished female collegiate rifle teams in the count...




www.vintag.es


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> The Story of Drexel Institute Girls’ Rifle Team, and Amazing Group Portraits of U.S Girls’ Rifle Teams From the 1920s
> 
> 
> In the first half of the 20th century, Drexel was home to one of the oldest and most accomplished female collegiate rifle teams in the count...
> ...


I’ve read about them previously. It’s true.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just bought my first grinder this year. Used scissors because I'm stubborn.
> Burns much better and consistant, just need a medium grind for joints instead of the finer grind.


I don't know how I smoked weed without a grinder, now I own two!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, I can’t use the ramp unless Barbie is here to let me out of the house using that bullshit, 50 lb “ramp” to get out of the house onto the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not what I said.


curious2garden said:


> ......snip.....
> You are not the only one here with massively debilitating physical issues. I was trying to help you. I wish you well finding psychological support.


 That is ^^^ and I stand by it. I was trying to help you. I don't understand the Popeye post in my birthday thread or this rant since I never denigrated your illnesses or you. Anyway I have helped where I could. I sent you ounces of concentrate etc.... I'm at a loss for why you seem angry with me. If you meant someone else then please excuse my taking this personally.

If you have breast cancer, like I have I suggest looking into cryoablation. So far I'm s/p 5 years and the MRI's start now looking for mets. I just had my first one last week and am in limbo waiting to learn if it's metastasized to my brain. If it has I can't have surgery. The last surgery I had, for uterine cancer, I was awake although paralyzed. I had an idiosyncratic reaction to general anesthesia. 

I could go on about my three joints needing repair, my spine that my autoimmune disorder has eaten most of the cartilage out of so I live bone on bone in pain or any of the other things needing surgical intervention that requires a general that I can not avail myself of and my hypopituitarism needing daily injections and the list goes on ad nauseam.

I get the pain and frustration on a deeply personal level. It's why I try not to bring that laundry list of pain and misfortune here. If I don't wall it off it can consume my life. I respect that you have chosen to deal with it in a different way but please don't misquote me. I feel for your situation and understand it all too well. I wish you nothing but the best and I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I don't know how I smoked weed without a grinder, now I own two!


I actually have three  My Space Case I love and deliberately purchased. The plastic crappy one that came with something I bought (both the grinder and the purchase were not memorable) and the orange plastic one that came with my Volcano that is shockingly good!! I get cognitive dissonance everytime I use it LOL.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 8, 2022)

Walked this morning in the neighborhood with the wife and met a few like minded members of the community. Always good to meet other heads!


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This is not what I said.
> 
> That is ^^^ and I stand by it. I was trying to help you. I don't understand the Popeye post in my birthday thread or this rant since I never denigrated your illnesses or you. Anyway I have helped where I could. I sent you ounces of concentrate etc.... I'm at a loss for why you seem angry with me. If you meant someone else then please excuse my taking this personally.
> 
> ...


Wow did I mention you? 
Do you jog?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Cause of this wheelchair and no way to transport it anywhere. Still no lift for my chair and can’t walk otherwise. I can’t even walk down the ramp man.
> 
> We’re fine from the hurricane it’s my brother in north port that’s screwed.
> 
> ...


How about some good old motorcycle ramps ?? I have these3 in both wood and aluminum, and the past few years I used them for loading my push mower, instead of mlifti8ng it with my bad back.

Made it a breeze to load and unload, and you can buy or build a set cheap...like $50 ish


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

Last thing I want is gd sympathy from anyone btw. 
I thought I was talking to friends, albeit internet friends. Not mf drs.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> How about some good old motorcycle ramps ?? I have these3 in both wood and aluminum, and the past few years I used them for loading my push mower, instead of mlifti8ng it with my bad back.
> 
> Made it a breeze to load and unload, and you can buy or build a set cheap...like $50 ish
> 
> ...


Except for getting the chair up in there. This was my original thought but you can’t run the chair if you’re not in it.
We used to do everything this way for my dad’s lawn service and even transport golf carts but chairs suck.
I still have the ones I bought from Home Depot in the beginning.
Thanks for thinking of that though. I think they would work on the porch but Barbie said no. The middle wheels get stuck.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 8, 2022)

cya enjoy


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2022)

We have several “Tree” Grinders from Puffitup as freebies with vapes, really nice and easy grinders.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2022)

Anyone know who makes a medium-grind grinder?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone know who makes a medium-grind grinder?


@bk78 has one I believe it's called diamond or something like that. I remember checking it out and it had different options.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @bk78 has one I believe it's called diamond or something like that. I remember checking it out and it had different options.


Brilliant cut


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone know who makes a medium-grind grinder?


No, but I know thre are some tiny ones outthere.


Got this one as a free gift with somethig else that I do not rember what it was but I still have this grinder. lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> No, but I know thre are some tiny ones outthere.
> 
> 
> Got this one as a free gift with somethig else that I do not rember what it was but I still have this grinder. lol
> ...


I feel like using that grinder would require a pre grind to get the pieces small enough to fit. It's so cute...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)

Bout a cord up and stacked......three more to go.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I feel like using that grinder would require a pre grind to get the pieces small enough to fit. It's so cute...


I've seen it at festivals, someone sits down in a tent spends 2 minutes breaking up a bud that I'd throw in my Space Case whole, just to fit it inside a grinder the size of a silver dollar and get a grind out that's only marginally better than their hand break up. 

Then I pull out a mason jar with 3-4 oz of bud I ground up in my food processor in under 60 seconds, sealed up in the jar and threw in my camping gear; I have a bowl packed and two joints rolled before they're done with their 1/32 ounce grind. That's if I was in a hurry, usually I have a cigar box loaded with Raw Cones I packed and loaded at home.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've seen it at festivals, someone sits down in a tent spends 2 minutes breaking up a bud that I'd throw in my Space Case whole, just to fit it inside a grinder the size of a silver dollar and get a grind out that's only marginally better than their hand break up.
> 
> Then I pull out a mason jar with 3-4 oz of bud I ground up in my food processor in under 60 seconds, sealed up in the jar and threw in my camping gear; I have a bowl packed and two joints rolled before they're done with their 1/32 ounce grind. That's if I was in a hurry, usually I have a cigar box loaded with Raw Cones I packed and loaded at home.


You can definitely come golfing with me. I'd even let.you drive the buggy


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You can definitely come golfing with me. I'd even let.you drive the buggy


It's just that I should not be allowed to play golf, like ever. I'm very self moderated and know that me + golf club + dimpled ball = financial damages.

Life lesson one age 5: Find a family friend's golf clubs (circa 1940's) in their barn, grab some balls from the bag and do my best to imitate the pros I saw when my dad watched golf on TV. I'm a natural, 1 ball, 3 windows.

Life lesson age 12: Same scenario, find my dad's old golf clubs in the attic (circa 1968 ..) Setup in the front yard. Yep, still a natural, 2 balls, 2 neighbor's windows.

life lesson age 22: Old family friend from age 5, passes away, thinks it's funny to leave the Circa 1940's golf clubs to the little boy that broke 3 windows with one swing in his will. I grab a college buddy and go to the local driving range / put-put. Setup at the driving range, get a $5 bucket of balls. Three balls in, slice one into the barrier, it goes full on pong style and bounces around inside the driving area before bonking myself and another guy in the place in the skull. To this day my buddy and I do not know which one of hit the ball since we both swung in our respective lanes. It was not on purpose, we weren't being stupidly adolescent, we just suck that much. We were invited to never return to the driving range.

Life lesson age 39: Take my 6 year old out mini-golfing at the locally owned urban play area. We get to about hole 8 and I turn around to do some math on the card. While my back is turn, mini-me goes full Happy Gilmore and launches her little pink ball off the hump, over the chain link fence into the parking lot, directly into the rear window of someone's Kia.

It's been 7 years since I had to buy a stranger's rear car window. Just let me have some shade, DJ control, and I'll pass out weed, but do not let me have a golf club under any circumstances. I don't care if there's nothing breakable within 100 miles and you've got post Tin Cup Renee Russo to give me private golf lessons and fix whatever is broken in my genetics. I'll still find a way to break a window or knock someone out somewhere, it could be a helicopter that just happens to fly overhead at the wrong time, if I took the swing, something's breaking.

This is why I play 9-ball, thousands of games since I was 7 and I've only ever broken one window playing pool.... and I was being an adolescent dipshit at the time.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's just that I should not be allowed to play golf, like ever. I'm very self moderated and know that me + golf club + dimpled ball = financial damages.
> 
> Life lesson one age 5: Find a family friend's golf clubs (circa 1940's) in their barn, grab some balls from the bag and do my best to imitate the pros I saw when my dad watched golf on TV. I'm a natural, 1 ball, 3 windows.
> 
> ...


It was willful negligence to take anyone related to you to a mini golf course. You must be stopped! D:


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

Sup....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

Ok, I'm gonna go on the porch play with the twins, and shoot the finger at people. I'm bout 6pk and a salad or 2..  


Be safe


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's just that I should not be allowed to play golf, like ever. I'm very self moderated and know that me + golf club + dimpled ball = financial damages.
> 
> Life lesson one age 5: Find a family friend's golf clubs (circa 1940's) in their barn, grab some balls from the bag and do my best to imitate the pros I saw when my dad watched golf on TV. I'm a natural, 1 ball, 3 windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You can definitely come golfing with me. I'd even let.you drive the buggy





RetiredToker76 said:


> It's just that I should not be allowed to play golf, like ever. I'm very self moderated and know that me + golf club + dimpled ball = financial damages.
> 
> Life lesson one age 5: Find a family friend's golf clubs (circa 1940's) in their barn, grab some balls from the bag and do my best to imitate the pros I saw when my dad watched golf on TV. I'm a natural, 1 ball, 3 windows.
> 
> ...



Make him pay for the greens fees.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's just that I should not be allowed to play golf, like ever. I'm very self moderated and know that me + golf club + dimpled ball = financial damages.
> 
> Life lesson one age 5: Find a family friend's golf clubs (circa 1940's) in their barn, grab some balls from the bag and do my best to imitate the pros I saw when my dad watched golf on TV. I'm a natural, 1 ball, 3 windows.
> 
> ...


Okay. One pocket it is then. Sigh


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Okay. One pocket it is then. Sigh


This sounds like a really resigned euphemism...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This sounds like a really resigned euphemism...


For?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> For?


I think having sex with him* on your pool table?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok, I'm gonna go on the porch *play with the twins*, and shoot the finger at people. I'm bout 6pk and a salad or 2..
> 
> 
> Be safe


Twins you say?...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Twins you say?...
> 
> View attachment 5209880


What in the lady gaga?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

The twins...



Both from the same mother, both born on the same date, and the only two she had, before she passed to the next life, rip.

Male and a female...aka Joseph the 2nd and missy.....good loving


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Make him pay for the greens fees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done variations on both of these, but that was working festivals. Golf carts are so much fun when there are no rules.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Done variations on both of these, but that was working festivals. Golf carts are so much fun when there are no rules.


Stealing a golf cart is still on my list of things to to. Really need a reliable acomplice, last one chickened out when he started to sober up.
I want to leave a trail of minor havoc behind, right into the cement pond at the clubhouse.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Stealing a golf cart is still on my list of things to to. Really need a reliable acomplice, last one chickened out when he started to sober up.
> I want to leave a trail of minor havoc behind, right into the cement pond at the clubhouse.


If you pay my bail afterwards, I'm in! 

Good beep, meeps. How do you do? :]


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If you pay my bail afterwards, I'm in!
> 
> Good beep, meeps. How do you do? :]


There's no bail...we're not getting caught. 
It's going to be fine, we may have to move away for a while, at worst...
(this is where I lost my last acomplice)


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> There's no bail...we're not getting caught.
> It's going to be fine, we may have to move away for a while, at worst...
> (this is where I lost my last acomplice)


So bring the bindle bag, and some jerky for the road? Cool, I'll be there.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So bring the bindle bag, and some jerky for the road? Cool, I'll be there.


The liquor is locked up tight at clubs, like a vault. 
We'll have to bring our own travel flasks. 
Leave a trail of cans, with someone else's fingerprints on them for the authorities to follow.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The liquor is locked up tight at clubs, like a vault.
> We'll have to bring our own travel flasks.
> Leave a trail of cans, with someone else's fingerprints on them for the authorities to follow.


Okay, I'll bring one of those big xxx hooch jugs of home made green dragon. Doubles as a musical instrument to play us off the scene. I figure if we killed two birdies with one ball, it would be less evidence left behind...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Morning


Should've had a fire last night...chilly morning. Wood and leaves today.......and whatever else is thrown my way lol

How's everyone doing today? Plans?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 9, 2022)

Gonna try to get the soft top put away  and get the hard top on.
It's turbo season so a motorcycle ride is high on the list!


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The liquor is locked up tight at clubs, like a vault.
> We'll have to bring our own travel flasks.
> Leave a trail of cans, with someone else's fingerprints on them for the authorities to follow.


Don't forget about the busniess aspect of this type of adventure.
There is no need to end the festivities prematurely.



Be sure to accessorize to accommodate everyone in attendance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Gonna try to get the soft top put away  and get the hard top on.
> It's turbo season so a motorcycle ride is high on the list!


Never put my soft top on its been in my shop for years. Did a wash and wax yesterday. I tried this


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 9, 2022)

I love the exotic smell of carnauba wax, smells like sweet tarts!
Jeep needs a bath too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I love the exotic smell of carnauba wax, smells like sweet tarts!
> Jeep needs a bath too.


Yeah, the creamic stuff smells like candy too lol 

Figured I'd get it done before the snow starts flying. 

^looks just like my old '03 I got rid of a few years ago.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2022)

Judy Tenuta, Comic Actress Best Known as 'Love Goddess,' Dead at 72


Comedian Judy Tenuta known for her unconventional performances that were brash, loud, and mixed with insult humor and audience participation




people.com





If you missed her, you missed her…


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Judy Tenuta, Comic Actress Best Known as 'Love Goddess,' Dead at 72
> 
> 
> Comedian Judy Tenuta known for her unconventional performances that were brash, loud, and mixed with insult humor and audience participation
> ...


Now i need some more morning tunes. 
I think Mojo stole some of her moves.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Now i need some more morning tunes.
> I think Mojo stole some of her moves.






Damn it now its my earworm for the day


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2022)

Football day. 
Need to go get fruit fly traps, had an onion go bad in the kitchen and the little bastards are swarming in there. Might as well get beer on the way home. 
Mornin.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Football day.
> Need to go get fruit fly traps, had an onion go bad in the kitchen and the little bastards are swarming in there. Might as well get beer on the way home.
> Mornin.


Don’t you hate when that happens?

The cutest cats and Ukrainian sisters around









The Savitsky Cats - Performing Cats - Cats for Movies and Commercials


The Savitsky Cats - Official Website - Super Trained Cats from America's Got Talent. Book the most talented cats in the world for your show, movie, commercial.




www.thesavitskycats.com





I watched inside the mind of cats last night and it was right on.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Stealing a golf cart is still on my list of things to to. Really need a reliable acomplice, last one chickened out when he started to sober up.
> I want to leave a trail of minor havoc behind, right into the cement pond at the clubhouse.


You should see if Bill Murray is available, he loves driving around ripped in a cart.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2022)

Think I'm still high from last nights edible and blueberry muffins. Sunday is going to be fun!


----------



## Gusinator (Oct 9, 2022)

Invite us fool!


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2022)

Gusinator said:


> Invite us fool!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The liquor is locked up tight at clubs, like a vault.
> We'll have to bring our own travel flasks.
> Leave a trail of cans, with someone else's fingerprints on them for the authorities to follow.


Rule 1: Stop drinking on crime sprees. Either crime or drink, don't do both. This also prevents friend from sobering up if you start there. 
1a. Weed is excluded from the 'sober' concept, anyone 'sober' from weed should be left @home.
1b. portable glass or raw cones, leave no trace for the cops to find DNA.

Rule 2: No finger prints, Ntrile gloves are $12.99 on Scamazon, don't be cheap.

Rule 3: We'll have a bitchen soundtrack. I've got apple music if someone has spotify we're set.

Rule 4: If someone falls out of the golfcart we pick them up.
4a. It's usually me that falls out so please pick me up.

Rule 5: What were we doing again, oh yeah stealing golf carts, coolness counts, extra points for flashy e-carts or custom jobs.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 9, 2022)

Gusinator said:


> Invite us fool!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2022)

Gusinator said:


> Invite us fool!


Where we goin?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Rule 1: Stop drinking on crime sprees. Either crime or drink, don't do both. This also prevents friend from sobering up if you start there.
> 1a. Weed is excluded from the 'sober' concept, anyone 'sober' from weed should be left @home.
> 1b. portable glass or raw cones, leave no trace for the cops to find DNA.
> 
> ...


A buddy of mine stole a golf cart, just 2 years ago. He was loaded and was driving it down the road, and ran into a pickup truck. Got arrested, and charged with a DWI, among other things, not to mention restitution!. He wasn't really stealing it....Just borrowing it for a while


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

I have a cubcart key.......


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A buddy of mine stole a golf cart, just 2 years ago. He was loaded and was driving it down the road, and ran into a pickup truck. Got arrested, and charged with a DWI, among other things, not to mention restitution!. He wasn't really stealing it....Just borrowing it for a while


All my golfcart 'thefts' were within the bounds of a festival staff environment and we're just evil to each other. One event we duck taped the director's golf cart to the secondary stage. Kept her occupied for about 30 minutes. The two rules were always, no drunk driving in the carts and the Medic cart very clearly identifiable, was hands off. Everyone else f'em, they're expendable for 20 minutes of shenanigans. One event the director got really grumpy about people losing 30 minutes to having to find their golf carts. So the last night of the festival we stole all the golf carts from their care takers (except medic of course) and parked them in a line in front of the director's cabin door.

No property owners were ever deprived of their property, management was just made playfully miserable. What's the point of management if you can't playfully make them miserable?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Hot spiked cider anyone?

Helps get your wood up


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot spiked cider anyone?
> View attachment 5210144
> Helps get your wood up


Is it yummy?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it yummy?


Wondering what you're inquiring about here... 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> All my golfcart 'thefts' were within the bounds of a festival staff environment and we're just evil to each other. One event we duck taped the director's golf cart to the secondary stage. Kept her occupied for about 30 minutes. The two rules were always, no drunk driving in the carts and the Medic cart very clearly identifiable, was hands off. Everyone else f'em, they're expendable for 20 minutes of shenanigans. One event the director got really grumpy about people losing 30 minutes to having to find their golf carts. So the last night of the festival we stole all the golf carts from their care takers (except medic of course) and parked them in a line in front of the director's cabin door.
> 
> No property owners were ever deprived of their property, management was just made playfully miserable. What's the point of management if you can't playfully make them miserable?


I can guarantee there were narcotics involved also...In fact that's probably why he borrowed it...To go do some!! 









Binghamton Man Charged with DWI in Golf Cart Crash


The driver of a golf cart involved in a hit-and-run crash was found at the Links at Hiawatha Landing course in the town of Owego.




wnbf.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Staying with Mamashark's auntie. She's more about edibles than smoke. Well I mentioned going to the dispensary. 
Oh I got some weed. Brought out 2 pinners, one of the smallest joints I've ever seen. Said it would last her a week. 
I throw roaches away bigger than this.



Needless to say I ended up at the dispensary 

  

SH420


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wondering what you're inquiring about here...
> 
> SH420


I judged this poorly... the question still stands.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 9, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Staying with Mamashark's auntie. She's more about edibles than smoke. Well I mentioned going to the dispensary.
> Oh I got some weed. Brought out 2 pinners, one of the smallest joints I've ever seen. Said it would last her a week.
> I throw roaches away bigger than this.
> 
> ...



They even make rolling papers that small?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> They even make rolling papers that small?


Cut a paper in 3, done...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to join a shooting club. I am a good shot and then I can do that in a chair. The range is literally like 2 miles away.
> 
> This is the woman’s shooting club from Berkeley University I believe in the 20s.View attachment 5209559


Motly crew ..


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I want to join a shooting club. I am a good shot and then I can do that in a chair. The range is literally like 2 miles away.
> 
> This is the woman’s shooting club from Berkeley University I believe in the 20s.View attachment 5209559


Just noticed they all look really baked


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 9, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Staying with Mamashark's auntie. She's more about edibles than smoke. Well I mentioned going to the dispensary.
> Oh I got some weed. Brought out 2 pinners, one of the smallest joints I've ever seen. Said it would last her a week.
> I throw roaches away bigger than this.
> 
> ...


How was the dispensary?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is it yummy?


With rum it is.......


Without too.......but mine has rum lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> With rum it is.......
> View attachment 5210193
> 
> Without too.......but mine has rum lol


be there in 5, just rolling a cone for the road. You want me to grab some 5 guys fries on the way?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> be there in 5, just rolling a cone for the road. You want me to grab some 5 guys fries on the way?


Yeah, I got the munchies  



Damn, I got the leaves started.....but no wood done. A lot more than I realized where on the ground. I'm not a huge fan of this particular part of fall but hooded sweat shirts and cool temps with the smell of wood burning I am


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

I've never had 5 guys.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never had 5 guys.


There's a joke in there somewhere, just can't seem to find it...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never had 5 guys.


If you like a fast food fry, it's good. I think they use peanut oil By far not the best thing out there, but I checked my travel itinerary, and the only route between us had 5 guys, and a single aunt marge's egg farm. I chose the route lacking sulfur O.O

but seriously, how'd you make the cider? was it fun? Easy?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere, just can't seem to find it...


DW can handle anything...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere, just can't seem to find it...


One of them might be.....but I don't know.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If you like a fast food fry, it's good. I think they use peanut oil By far not the best thing out there, but I checked my travel itinerary, and the only route between us had 5 guys, and a single aunt marge's egg farm. I chose the route lacking sulfur O.O
> 
> but seriously, how'd you make the cider? was it fun? Easy?


Basically cinnamon, allspice and dried orange peel. I added the slices of orange and zest of a small part of that orange. Look up mulling spice or I'm sure you can find it in almost any grocery store. 

Simmer it for a bit and add rum to taste........put a chunk of pot butter in it to melt.....if you really want some fun


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Basically cinnamon, allspice and dried orange peel. I added the slices of orange and zest of a small part of that orange. Look up mulling spice or I'm sure you can find it in almost any grocery store.
> 
> Simmer it for a bit and add rum to taste........put a chunk of pot butter in it to melt.....if you really want some fun


I mull wine all the time, so you just add it to rum or water instead? Or do you start with a water base?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Basically cinnamon, allspice and dried orange peel. I added the slices of orange and zest of a small part of that orange. Look up mulling spice or I'm sure you can find it in almost any grocery store.
> 
> Simmer it for a bit and add rum to taste........put a chunk of pot butter in it to melt.....if you really want some fun


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mull wine all the time, so you just add it to rum or water instead? Or do you start with a water base?


Oh, for some reason I was assuming sparkling cider in my head. So the simmering would ruin it. Of course normal ass cider works. Today is not my day


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mull wine all the time, so you just add it to rum or water instead? Or do you start with a water base?


So its the same thing with wine. But use apple cider.......then add rum in your mug


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So its the same thing with wine. But use apple cider.......then add rum in your mug


I usually fortify wit' brandy


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

I want to get strunk now..lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I want to get strunk now..lol.
> View attachment 5210225


What's stopping you?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What's stopping you?


No booze, and to lazy to drive to the store to get some


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No booze, and to lazy to drive to the store to get someView attachment 5210235


Fair points all around. Laziness is queen.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Fair points all around. Laziness is queen.


Happenes everytime i blaze down..lol..
I become part of the furniture.. ( my sativa doms aint finished) mostly indica smoke right now


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 9, 2022)

Pressure Cooker Pot Roast tonight.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Pressure Cooker Pot Roast tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5210265


Just chicken flavored mac 'n' cheese is what im chowing on.. streight out the pot


----------



## manfredo (Oct 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5210276Just chicken flavored mac 'n' cheese is what im chowing on.. streight out the pot


The last of the burritos here tonight. Lazy Sunday....I didn't go out at all.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2022)

I just have a little porterhouse steak to throw on the BBQ along with a potato pack and tomatoes from the garden on the side.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The last of the burritos here tonight. Lazy Sunday....I didn't go out at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210328


I got hungry again .. ive been eye fuckin this pasty that was leftovers in the fridge.. 
For whatever reason i was craving mac 'n' cheese earlier so i made that..lol..
This is the staple food in northern michigan and the upper paninsila during the fall and winter months..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How was the dispensary?


It was OK. Got some prerolls. Didn't go crazy. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I got hungry again .. ive been eye fuckin this pasty that was leftovers in the fridge..
> For whatever reason i was craving mac 'n' cheese earlier so i made that..lol..
> This is the staple food in northern michigan and the upper paninsila during the fall and winter months.. View attachment 5210384View attachment 5210385


Catsup? And not even Heinz? Must at least be ketchup to be on a plate. I prefer the kraut juice tenderized beef with gravy. Are there rutabagas in there. Looks like roadside shed tourist food. Oh boy. Hope it was good. A pecan swirl for me and this for my dog.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Catsup? And not even Heinz? Must at least be ketchup to be on a plate. I prefer the kraut juice tenderized beef with gravy. Are there rutabagas in there. Looks like roadside shed tourist food. Oh boy. Hope it was good. A pecan swirl for me and this for my dog.
> 
> View attachment 5210425



Sorry it was hunt's 100% all natural kechup
A tiny bit of rutabaga


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Catsup? And not even Heinz? Must at least be ketchup to be on a plate. I prefer the kraut juice tenderized beef with gravy. Are there rutabagas in there. Looks like roadside shed tourist food. Oh boy. Hope it was good. A pecan swirl for me and this for my dog.
> 
> View attachment 5210425


Yeah these were store bought.. not as good as my home made ones


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah these were store bought.. not as good as my home made ones


Just a rude reminder of the pasties along highway 2 LMAO!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5210427
> Sorry it was hunt's 100% all natural kechup
> A tiny bit of rutabaga


You talking about your ball bag?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 9, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> You talking about your ball bag?


Is this the Jenison outfitter for GR River carp and suckers?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 10, 2022)

My Monday service announcement


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 10, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a rude reminder of the pasties along highway 2 LMAO!
> 
> View attachment 5210430


Live models?

Good morning.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 10, 2022)

Burrrr.. 28°f.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Burrrr.. 28°f.
> View attachment 5210491View attachment 5210492


Frosty plant. What's the strain LOL

Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Frosty plant. What's the strain LOL
> 
> Good morning


Good morning
4way.. sativa dom


curious2garden said:


> Good morning.


Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

Morning 






Wet and rainy at 36° Happy Monday!

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Pressure Cooker Pot Roast tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5210265


Did that last night yummy


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 10, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> You talking about your ball bag?


What???  
Of course,, what else..


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

Beep beep, mother meepers. Prepare to high


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Burrrr.. 28°f.
> View attachment 5210491View attachment 5210492


It bounced right back like nothing


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Frosty plant. What's the strain LOL
> 
> Good morning


cool big ass fan leaves. Over watered. Improper drainage Should be praying to god not limp.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> cool big ass fan leaves. Over watered. Improper drainage Should be praying to god not limp.


Did you happen to notice the ice?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Burrrr.. 28°f.
> View attachment 5210491View attachment 5210492


I'm amazed it bounced back.

One of my friends that I gave clones to this spring was telling me that it's good to let your plants get hit by frost a few times.  I looked at him like he was nutz!! Then he told me he has already trimmed the entire plants, while still growing    Because he doesn't like trimming! Ok then!!

My only advice was, stop watching YouTube!!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm amazed it bounced back.
> 
> One of my friends that I gave clones to this spring was telling me that it's good to let your plants get hit by frost a few times.  I looked at him like he was nutz!! Then he told me he has already trimmed the entire plants, while still growing    Because he doesn't like trimming! Ok then!!
> 
> My only advice was, stop watching YouTube!!


One of the worst things I have ever done in terms of conditioning myself to not smoke weed from an unknown source was log onto a reddit grow thread... Now I kinda want to see a bad youtuber, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> One of the worst things I have ever done in terms of conditioning myself to not smoke weed from an unknown source was log onto a reddit grow thread... *Now I kinda want to see a bad youtuber*, lol


They're everywhere......one can be right next door Bwah Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They're everywhere......one can be right next door Bwah Ha Ha Ha


NooooOOOOOooOOooo D:


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> NooooOOOOOooOOooo D:


Yessss


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

I wonder if mitch has a channel......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yessss


I guess you win... want some buds I left leaning up against some old lettuce in my backyard? This will help me recoup camera costs(which was a scam because my camera kept recording moldy buds)


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm really digging my job this afternoon! A little drainage work. About ready to call it for today though. Maybe.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm really digging my job this afternoon! A little drainage work. About ready to call it for today though. Maybe.View attachment 5210698


Too punny....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm really digging my job this afternoon! A little drainage work. About ready to call it for today though. Maybe.View attachment 5210698


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you happen to notice the ice?


NO IM ON A GOD DAMN FLIP PHONE, CAN BARELY READ THE FUCKER. PARDON ME FOR YELLING.AHHHHH!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> One of the worst things I have ever done in terms of conditioning myself to not smoke weed from an unknown source was log onto a reddit grow thread... Now I kinda want to see a bad youtuber, lol


Hell, try working for a corporate medical grow in the deep south. New England corporate greed coupled with southern lack of regulation mechanisms. I'm to the point I'd trust an idiot teenager growing in a cardboard box in their parent's house over a multi-billion dollar corporation's grow. Between the two, the teenager will put 4 times the work and money per plant over the corporate jackals, the curious kid will probably do more research too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> One of the worst things I have ever done in terms of conditioning myself to not smoke weed from an unknown source was log onto a reddit grow thread... Now I kinda want to see a bad youtuber, lol


I have yet to see a youtube grow and show that was watchable. I prefer unpunctuated voice to text accompanied by blurry pictures.
This Is The Place!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2022)

Holy crap, there was traffic this afternoon, 25 miles of slow traffic heading south. Luckily I was going north, only had Canadians passing me.
Leaves are at peak, so tourists are everywhere, I got bad timing and no pictures.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Holy crap, there was traffic this afternoon, 25 miles of slow traffic heading south. Luckily I was going north, only had Canadians passing me.
> Leaves are at peak, so tourists are everywhere, I got bad timing and no pictures.


So many cars.....I don't like this part....too many people......


----------



## DCcan (Oct 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So many cars.....I don't like this part....too many people......


I know, they go 30 in a 35, which is a 50mph in NE, then flip a coin when they get to an intersection. 
I got another chance for photos tomorrow am in NH, hopefully I can get something.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2022)

I blew the leaves off my lawn, picked up dog poop and by the time I finished all the leaves were back. I quit. Too soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Food is needed


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2022)

I live in the wood with almost all hardwood so we have incredible amounts of leaves in a month. Enter 80 volt Leaf Blower!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I blew the leaves off my lawn, picked up dog poop and by the time I finished all the leaves were back. I quit. Too soon.


Ahhh, the dogpooroborous. All dog owners know its call, and if not, the wrath of lawn owners everywhere.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 10, 2022)

We've gone from 2 separate rakings totaling upwards of 60, 30-gallon bags for the lawn crews to take off to about 20 total bags by cutting down 2 trees. Ian already knocked down the first half of the season's leaves, the rest will come down between now and Feb. I have one branch that fell that I can't for the life of me figure out how I'm going to get down without hiring a pro or buying a ladder for this one and only job. :-/

Still not allowed to do yard work after the surgery, so things are going to go to hell this month. May have to borrow someone's gas lawn mower, I'm not sure Sparky the Electric mower will take down the weeds once I'm allowed to mow again.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I live in the wood with almost all hardwood so we have incredible amounts of leaves in a month. Enter 80 volt Leaf Blower!


I have a backpack blower and a handheld. If I use them both at once it's awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Spaghetti anyonehe he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Spaghetti anyoneView attachment 5210774he he he ha ha ha he he he


Does Socrates come with? The most radical happy meal toy ever


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Does Socrates come with? The most radical happy meal toy ever


Ha ha ha you are funny he has been with me for 24 or 25 years now


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha you are funny he has been with me for 24 or 25 years now


Yeah, he's a cutie. I loved my iguana just the same way. She was my little shoulder demon til the day she died. She would get cold and wrap real tight around my neck at tv time, haha. Her lil claws were sharp. 
Do you feed him pinkies?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I live in the wood with almost all hardwood so we have incredible amounts of leaves in a month. Enter 80 volt Leaf Blower!


My husband got his first leaf blower and he's loving it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, he's a cutie. I loved my iguana just the same way. She was my little shoulder demon til the day she died. She would get cold and wrap real tight around my neck at tv time, haha. Her lil claws were sharp.
> Do you feed him pinkies?


For about the first 4 mouths he eats medium male rats and he only eats white rats lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband got his first leaf blower and he's loving it.


When my wife and I got our house after 10 years of apartment living, I went bonkers at Lowes with the new credit card. I came home with the 'lawn suite' of hardware. I rigged up the leaf blower attachment to the 'all in one edger, blower, wacker, trimmer, tiller, coffee maker' power head and just let out a Tim Allen growl. My wife just rolled her eyes and walked in. She has no clue how many yards I raked while mowing lawns as a teen because my dad was too much of a cheap skate to buy a blower or a mulching mower.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For about the first 4 mouths he eats medium male rats and he only eats white rats lol


Big appetite! What a good scaley friend. Do you keep him in his tank, or do you chill with him, too?
Blaze ate crickets, and she loved to play "fetch" where I would hold one just out of reach and she would do a big dive for it, and inevitably after "catching" it she would end up in my hair chewing the damn thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Well it is time for fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Big appetite! What a good scaley friend. Do you keep him in his tank, or do you chill with him, too?
> Blaze ate crickets, and she loved to play "fetch" where I would hold one just out of reach and she would do a big dive for it, and inevitably after "catching" it she would end up in my hair chewing the damn thing.


It's been a little less lately since we got Olden all Odin thinks is wow that string moves on its own can I play with it but yeah I chill with him all the time


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> When my wife and I got our house after 10 years of apartment living, I went bonkers at Lowes with the new credit card. I came home with the 'lawn suite' of hardware. I rigged up the leaf blower attachment to the 'all in one edger, blower, wacker, trimmer, tiller, coffee maker' power head and just let out a Tim Allen growl. My wife just rolled her eyes and walked in. She has no clue how many yards I raked while mowing lawns as a teen because my dad was too much of a cheap skate to buy a blower or a mulching mower.


We were at lawnmower replacement age. I considered the rebuild of the old one but I was on the fence about that, but a good friend recommended EGO and I have to say each product has been quality. The edger is amazing.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We were at lawnmower replacement age. I considered the rebuild of the old one but I was on the fence about that, but a good friend recommended EGO and I have to say each product has been quality. The edger is amazing.


My 'new homeowner purchase' set started to die in 2020, first the mower then the weed whacker attachment broke. They've both been replaced with the EGO versions. My local lowes didn't have the muti-head EGO unit so I just got the stand alone weed wacker. The blower is probably going to be next as I think the bearings are starting to die from the sound they've been making. I like the electric stuff so far. I adopted battery power tools in the late 90's - early 2000's and got bitten by not having the right line of batteries and a set of tools that were useless and no replacement batteries, so I treded lightly into battery based lawn equipment.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> When my wife and I got our house after 10 years of apartment living, I went bonkers at Lowes with the new credit card. I came home with the 'lawn suite' of hardware. I rigged up the leaf blower attachment to the 'all in one edger, blower, wacker, trimmer, tiller, coffee maker' power head and just let out a Tim Allen growl. My wife just rolled her eyes and walked in. She has no clue how many yards I raked while mowing lawns as a teen because my dad was too much of a cheap skate to buy a blower or a mulching mower.


Every time I asked my dad about getting a "weed eater" his reply was always the same, We don't need a goat.


It was no surprise that he bought one the next summer after I moved out on my own.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We were at lawnmower replacement age. I considered the rebuild of the old one but I was on the fence about that, but a good friend recommended EGO and I have to say each product has been quality. The edger is amazing.


We've got an Ego string trimmer, blower & hedge clippers.
Very satisfied thus far.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got an Ego string trimmer, blower & hedge clippers.
> Very satisfied thus far.


My husband was always so busy yard care was something he dreaded. Since he's retired he's been enjoying it. I talked about a lawn service but he wanted to do it himself? Go figure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My husband was always so busy yard care was something he dreaded. Since he's retired he's been enjoying it. I talked about a lawn service but he wanted to do it himself? Go figure.


I just can't bring myself to pay someone to do what it takes me less than an hour to do (riding mower + weed eater) each month (ish).
Not to mention I get to wear a cool "Farmer" hat.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay someone to do what it takes me less than an hour to do (riding mower + weed eater) each month (ish).
> Not to mention I get to wear a cool "Farmer" hat.


Can I pay you in weed to do mine? O:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can I pay you in weed to do mine? O:


I've got plenty of weeds honey.
Can I interest you in a dandelion parfait?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got plenty of weeds honey.
> Can I interest you in a dandelion parfait?


I love dandy wine, is there some parfait secret?! D;


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I love dandy wine, is there some parfait secret?! D;


Not that I know of - just showing off my multilingual skills. Lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not that I know of - just showing off my multilingual skills. Lol


Zehr gut, papa. Ich bin stolz auf dich!
Now I want a damn parfait.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Zehr gut, papa. Ich bin stolz auf dich!
> Now I want a damn parfait.


Speechless - no comprehendo cheka.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speechless - no comprehendo cheka.


I was saying how proud I was of you for exploring languages. This is awkward O.O
Parfait plz?


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got plenty of weeds honey.
> Can I interest you in a dandelion parfait?





Dandelion wine, believed to be of Celtic origin, is regarded as one of the fine country wines of Europe. In the late 1800s and early 1900s, it was not proper for ladies to drink alcohol. However, dandelion flower wine was considered so therapeutic to the kidneys and digestive system that it was deemed medicinal even for the ladies.“

Homemade Dandelion Wine Recipe. Adapted from Dandelion Medicine.

Ingredients

3 quarts dandelion petals (*use the yellow flower petals only*. Leaving the petals attached to the green base of the flower will result in a bitter, unpleasant wine.)
1 gallon water
2 oranges, with peel, preferably organic
1 lemon, with peel, preferably organic
3 pounds sugar
1 package wine yeast or champagne yeast
1 pound raisins, preferably organic 









Dandelion Wine Recipe (& the Mistake You Don't Want to Make)


How to make an easy, homemade dandelion wine that will warm you all the way to your toes, plus troubleshooting tips for safe brewing.




commonsensehome.com






What is dandelion wine Good For?
Dandelion wine is a *medicinal drink that also helps you feel buzzed*. Dandelions are excellent for digestive health since they help detoxify the lungs and heart. The dandelion petals are rich in potassium, vitamins A, B, C, and D. Perhaps this was the very first wine that was genuinely beneficial to your liver.

What is the taste of dandelion wine?







Dandelion wine has been likened to mead, with a hint of honey taste to it. This wine should be served chilled, and although it won't technically spoil, if it is aged too long it may not taste quite as good. If you've never made wine before, be prepared to be patient—fermenting dandelion wine takes about two years.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

3 quarts dandelion petals 
! ? ! - My neighbors are gonna think I'm nutz on their lawn tomorrow morning.


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

Morning 






26° out there  

Happy taco Tuesday


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2022)

Good beep! How you? :]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

Good morning, happy Tuesday. 

I ate my weight in turkey and pie over the weekend and got to see the family. Got ripped off on our hotel room. A bathtub with jets is not a hot tub


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> I ate my weight in turkey and pie over the weekend and got to see the family. Got ripped off on our hotel room. A bathtub with jets is not a hot tub


That kinda blows...
But pie is good! What kinds of pie?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That kinda blows...
> But pie is good! What kinds of pie?!


Apple, pumpkin and chocolate silk. The chocolate silk was insane. The shell was made with crushed oreos... so good lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> I ate my weight in turkey and pie over the weekend and got to see the family. Got ripped off on our hotel room. A bathtub with jets is not a hot tub


There'd be more bubbles if you had some bean soup the night before?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Tuesday.
> 
> I ate my weight in turkey and pie over the weekend and got to see the family. Got ripped off on our hotel room. A bathtub with jets is not a hot tub


We once stayed in a truckstop motel in Iowa. The only room left was the bridal suite which had an entirely mirrored ceiling and a huge hot tub right next to the bed. Pretty sure we slept in our clothes.

Good morning!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2022)

Supposed to be a beautiful day here, with highs near 70f. I am going to finish crack sealing the asphalt driveway!!

And maybe, just maybe, get a bike ride in. Might be the last chance for the season. Or at least a walk in the park!!

Pie sounds good....Turkey and stuffing even better! One of my favorite meals!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There'd be more bubbles if you had some bean soup the night before?


I used it, but I wasn't happy, I was expecting something two people could fit in.





shnkrmn said:


> We once stayed in a truckstop motel in Iowa. The only room left was the bridal suite which had an entirely mirrored ceiling and a huge hot tub right next to the bed. Pretty sure we slept in our clothes.
> 
> Good morning!


Should have slept in the hot tub.

Five hour drive to ottawa Sunday then a five hour drive back yesterday. Then I had to go to the sitter and get the dog. it was after 9pm by the time I got settled last night. Then promptly fell asleep on the sofa.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

found out dark chocolate is ok to eat still


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> found out dark chocolate is ok to eat still


Are you on a low salt diet now?


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used it, but I wasn't happy, I was expecting something two people could fit in.


Ag, it always ends up with someone getting an unwanted big toe up the arsehole.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> Ag, it always ends up with someone getting an unwanted big toe up the arsehole.


Don't knock hooping a big toe 'till you try it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't knock hooping a big toe 'till you try it.


I'm autosexual right now. I don't think I could practice yoga long enough to do that.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was OK. Got some prerolls. Didn't go crazy.
> 
> SH420


I forgot you can go to a club whenever you want. I went yesterday and they wouldn’t let Barbie come back help me walk.
That’s how Florida dispensaries are = no fun


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 11, 2022)

Good morning. A little bit late but I'm getting ready for work -


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you on a low salt diet now?


not on any diet, but reducing sugar intake a lot. I eat quite healthy, little processed foods etc.
But I'm looking at every angle. Can apparently reduce cholesterol by 20%, but that would still be a fucktonne for an ordinary person in my case. I'm not even big. just got a bit of tummy... (the app says my tummy is mildly obese now). I did 5400 of 6000 target steps today... 4.05km


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope everyone is having a good morning and good coffee......

woke up this morning to a mild 67F with partly cloudy skies.....today is gonna be a little bit warm at 89F, but not to bad....

anywho.....time to attack these taco's, refresh the ol cup, and deal with wonderful patrons.......


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2022)

It's that time, again. Off to hell mart to get some command strip mini-wire hooks to hang up the branches. Did a pre-trim two days ago so it shouldn't be too much work.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 11, 2022)

Who's having fun today? Not me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Who's having fun today? Not meView attachment 5211010View attachment 5211011


What happened? Be careful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I'm autosexual right now. I don't think I could practice yoga long enough to do that.


I had to google autosexual to see if it's a real thing... and of course it is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

Cool Dalí mug!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> not on any diet, but reducing sugar intake a lot. I eat quite healthy, little processed foods etc.
> But I'm looking at every angle. Can apparently reduce cholesterol by 20%, but that would still be a fucktonne for an ordinary person in my case. I'm not even big. just got a bit of tummy... (the app says my tummy is mildly obese now). I did 5400 of 6000 target steps today... 4.05km


Good for you! A 4k walk is nothing to sneeze at, my dad really turned it around after his first heart attack too. They had him on a low salt diet, His food was so bland... even bread without salt, why bother?


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

If an autosexual gets laid are they cheating on themselves?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5211049


Yeah, that comes with some caveats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, that comes with some caveats.


Just petty crimes... no felonies.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just petty crimes... no felonies.


You know you want that dude's prosthetic leg.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2022)

Ouch....But I can cross off crack filling from my "list"...and the snow plow is slathered up with naval jelly. Not as sexy as it sounds! 

Nap or walk, that be the question!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> crack filling


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2022)

Nap won....Now to wake back up. this is a job for afternoon coffee!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2022)

I have not drank coffee in the afternoon since last winter and man that did the trick! At the park getting my laps in and made a new friend.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have not draView attachment 5211173nk coffee in the afternoon since last winter and man that did the trick! At the park getting my laps in and made a new friend.


Damn, can you get me her digits?

Guys, on a scale of 1 to 10, how good of an idea does smoked salt and pork fat on popcorn sound instead of normal salt and butter? I feel like it's a 10...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, can you get me her digits?
> 
> Guys, on a scale of 1 to 10, how good of an idea does smoked salt and pork fat on popcorn sound instead of normal salt and butter? I feel like it's a 10...


You are high af and making perfect sense. I approve


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> pork fat on popcorn


As long as it was from bacon I would try it.


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, can you get me her digits?
> 
> Guys, on a scale of 1 to 10, how good of an idea does smoked salt and pork fat on popcorn sound instead of normal salt and butter? I feel like it's a 10...


Here is a recipe that is vaguely similar.

Ingredients to make this delicious zero-carb snack

*Pork Skin* – This is the exterior skin only, trimmed of any excess meat and fat. (Not to be confused with pork belly, which has both meat and skin included.) Admittedly, I had some trouble finding pig skin in my area, but eventually found it at a local butcher. You may also be able to find it at international markets, a local farm, or online. If you can’t find pork skin on its own, you can buy pork belly and trim off the skin to use in this homemade pork rinds recipe.
*Sea Salt* – The best basic seasoning for chicharrones. Kosher salt is also fine to use.
*Avocado Oil* – Used for deep frying, which makes the end result airy and crispy.










How To Make Pork Rinds (Chicharrones)


Learn how to make the best pork rinds recipe (a.k.a. chicharrones) at home, with just 3 simple ingredients! Plus, get 7 seasoning flavors for this crispy low carb snack.




www.wholesomeyum.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

That's what you do with the skin from a pork belly when you make bacon.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> As long as it was from bacon I would try it.


Rack of ribs... D:


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's what you do with the skin from a pork belly when you make bacon.



There was little skin left to fry rinds.

My dad was a big fan of Fatback.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> As long as it was from bacon I would try it.


I've made Pulled Pork a bunch & was draining the fat when I decided to save it during a get together with co-workers. We drunkenly decided to invent a new drink. Jack Daniels pulled pork shots and that stuff ROCKS!!
Probably not optimal for the old ticker, but I promise if you do a couple you won't give a shit!
(That show's up later).


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've made Pulled Pork a bunch & was draining the fat when I decided to save it during a get together with co-workers. We drunkenly decided to invent a new drink. Jack Daniels pulled pork shots and that stuff ROCKS!!
> Probably not optimal for the old ticker, but I promise if you do a couple you won't give a shit!
> (That show's up later).


Ratio? Asking for a friend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ratio? Asking for a friend


50/50 or as much as the old pump will handle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 50/50 or as much as the old pump will handle.


Hehe nice.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool Dalí mug!


Thank you. That's Sally. My favorite is Josephine. I've always been attracted to a nice round bottom.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nap won....Now to wake back up. this is a job for afternoon coffee!
> 
> View attachment 5211124


Be careful.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2022)

The warden has released me. 

Chopped, trimmed, washed, and hanging up for the next week. Two bags of sugar leave drying too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2022)

Good morning, turns out 60 feels a lot different in October than it does in March. I got my ankle length runners in the mail yesterday, who knew I'd need them so soon. I saw my wool socks peeking out of the back of my drawer this morning. I swear they were whispering my name.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

Morning 






38° out there  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 12, 2022)

Good morning.. raining and 61°f last day of nice weather for awhile. Highs are only going to be in the 40's for the next week.. probably will be cutting down the rest of my crop after today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> The warden has released me.
> 
> Chopped, trimmed, washed, and hanging up for the next week. Two bags of sugar leave drying too.
> 
> View attachment 5211287


Chunky! I'll be joining you on the weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Thank you. That's Sally. My favorite is Josephine. I've always been attracted to a nice round bottom.
> View attachment 5211261


I thought that was lipstick on the brim for a second lol. 

Still rocking my W&B mug, can't believe I haven't broken it yet.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Be careful.
> View attachment 5211263


You called it....I did not sleep great last night! I was up at least 5-6 times.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Good morning.. raining and 61°f last day of nice weather for awhile. Highs are only going to be in the 40's for the next week.. probably will be cutting down the rest of my crop after today


Cloudy and going to hit 65 here they say. Then same, it turns to shit!! Need to do something productive this afternoon. Maybe cut the lawn!

Going to clean and turn on the gas fireplace tomorrow so I can start enjoying it in the evenings, and mornings. That's the plan anyways!!

I better hit the grocery store this morning I think!!

Happy Hump-day!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Morning everyone......how ya doing, hopefully better than me......the pickup died last night, think i might have picked up some water while i was getting fuel last night, great thing it was only 2 1/2 gallons i gotta get out, spins over fine, act like it wants to start but no, the only thing i did was get fuel.....i'll order a fuel filter today, so i can have it this weekend and get it changed out.....

other than that, woke up to a 72F this moring and humid, wow, supposedly i we have a cool front coming, and there is something in the gulf brewing too.....high today 91F to 92F.....

welp let me hit these taco's and get a fresh cup, and see who wants to give me free shit in the emails........


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 12, 2022)

Wow, I haven't heard of water in the gas tank since I left living up north as a kid. Heck the last time I remember any kind of gas being 'bad' was back in the late 80's with Dallas' Stop&Go station gas, which if I remember correctly was a disgruntled employee sabotaging the gas at the refinery or distribution center. No matter, it royally screwed up both my parent's cars. 

I know modern gas tanks both in the car and underground station tanks have some pretty effective tech that prevents condensation from forming in the tank and if it does it should drop below the level of the siphons in both tanks. Under things I was pretty sure modern tech had made it so I didn't have to worry about anymore. Learn something new every day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wow, I haven't heard of water in the gas tank since I left living up north as a kid. Heck the last time I remember any kind of gas being 'bad' was back in the late 80's with Dallas' Stop&Go station gas, which if I remember correctly was a disgruntled employee sabotaging the gas at the refinery or distribution center. No matter, it royally screwed up both my parent's cars.
> 
> I know modern gas tanks both in the car and underground station tanks have some pretty effective tech that prevents condensation from forming in the tank and if it does it should drop below the level of the siphons in both tanks. Under things I was pretty sure modern tech had made it so I didn't have to worry about anymore. Learn something new every day.


for me it's suspect at the moment, cause that's the only thing i did, when i left from work i was almost out of gas, went to the station pickup some suds and cigs, bought $8 in gas which was 2 1/2 gal, started fine, when i went to leave that when i lost power etc etc.......the truck is a lemon overall fyi....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> for me it's suspect at the moment, cause that's the only thing i did, when i left from work i was almost out of gas, went to the station pickup some suds and cigs, bought $8 in gas which was 2 1/2 gal, started fine, when i went to leave that when i lost power etc etc.......the truck is a lemon overall fyi....


Hopefully just a plugged filter. Might have 2 filters...One near the tank and and one in/near the carb.

I saw a new ford pickup on my way to the grocery store, that I hadn't even heard about yet. Looked sharp!!

*2022 Ford Maverick Pickup Truck*


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm REALLY hoping that my next vehicle will be an e-vehicle. The 10 year old in me really wants to the Cyber Truck. No I'm not a Musk fan, I think the man is disgusting. I swear that thing meets my fantasies of being both a DeLorian and utilitarian enough to satiate the adult in me, and I'm kind of tired of the standard curves of vehicles. 

I doubt I'll find myself in that situation where the Tesla truck is available, affordable, practical, and timely; but I can fantasize.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hopefully just a plugged filter. Might have 2 filters...One near the tank and and one in/near the carb.
> 
> I saw a new ford pickup on my way to the grocery store, that I hadn't even heard about yet. Looked sharp!!
> 
> ...


those do look nice.....

me and the wife looked at one of these a couple of weekends back.....

2022 Bronco

get the strange feeling the pickup found out and got jealous, and said "nope, ef off, i'm not going no where"


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those do look nice.....
> 
> me and the wife looked at one of these a couple of weekends back.....
> View attachment 5211435
> ...


I like the bronco........but I wish it was less jeep and more bronco. It's like they used the same design and put a blue badge on it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like the bronco........but I wish it was less jeep and more bronco. It's like they used the same design and put a blue badge on it.


this one was the convertible version, the actually top came off in sections, nice suv overall....pricing was a little high a 42K though, then again....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this one was the convertible version, the actually top came off in sections, nice suv overall....pricing was a little high a 42K though, then again....


Yeah, same as the jeep. I parked next to one the other day. It's like they ripped off the design.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2022)

Yuppers much needed Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit what the hell am I going to the wife is gone for 3 days


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

2 minutes


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 2 minutes


1 minute


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm in hell yeah


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2022)

So that means in 57 minutes in my time zone we get to do it again right


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So that means in 57 minutes in my time zone we get to do it again right


Yup that's how this works


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So that means in 57 minutes in my time zone we get to do it again right


It's 4:20 somewhere. 

Party on dude!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> It's 4:20 somewhere.
> 
> Party on dude!
> 
> ...


Rock on waiting on you lol


----------



## DCcan (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm late...too much work getting ready for some corporate visitors and a "hard count"inventory tomorrow. Whatever that is.
Sounds like supervision and clipboards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm late...too much work getting ready for some corporate visitors and a "hard count"inventory tomorrow. Whatever that is.
> Sounds like supervision and clipboards.


I hate inventory. 

You're never late......just early for next time


----------



## DCcan (Oct 12, 2022)

I've had amazing drives thru NH last few days with foilage, just no time to stop and take pictures.
Got a few here and there but once the sun gets fully up, all the color is over saturated.
My camera is outside, and my butt is glued to the chair with a fat joint and a cold beer.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 12, 2022)

I think google heard us talking about liberating golf carts, I just got a spam email from Lowes telling me not to miss out on golf cart deals.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate inventory.
> 
> You're never late......just early for next time


you can come do mine next...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you can come do mine next...


I repeat.......*I HATE INVENTORY!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I repeat.......*I HATE INVENTORY!*


i hate it too man, in this shop especially, all the freaking part numbers...ugh...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you can come do mine next...


Bean counters had us looking for 2,400+ boxes of washers once, we told them it was individual washers, they flipped out over the cost difference but it was all their fault, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Bean counters had us looking for 2,400+ boxes of washers once, we told them it was individual washers, they flipped out over the cost difference but it was all their fault, lol.


Count 100 then take the weight......then weigh all of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Bean counters had us looking for 2,400+ boxes of washers once, we told them it was individual washers, they flipped out over the cost difference but it was all their fault, lol.


doing this one is a pain in the ass, especially since we have major lines, VW, Mercedez, BMW, Porche, Bosch....etc...VW is the largest out of them.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> doing this one is a pain in the ass, especially since we have major lines, VW, Mercedez, BMW, Porche, Bosch....etc...VW is the largest out of them.....


Why would that make any difference........






















Bend at Za'knees and get your numbers right!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why would that make any difference........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep...taxman needs his money......


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2022)

Inventory was easier at car dealer than a fly shop


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep...taxman needs his money......


I've been trying to get us on board with a inventory program. Products = so many parts. Our parts are in all different stages of production. Such a pita.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been trying to get us on board with a inventory program. Products = so many parts. Our parts are in all different stages of production. Such a pita.


ck out sb solutions inc, that's what we use for a inventory program...does pretty good


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ck out sb solutions inc, that's what we use for a inventory program...does pretty good


That's a employment service....from what Google says lol 

I was looking into 








Fishbowl: Inventory Management Software for QuickBooks and Xero.


Fishbowl is a leader in inventory automation and the #1 solution for QuickBooks users.




www.fishbowlinventory.com


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


>


Lieing clock.. i delibratly waited until the clock read 420 before posting.. now it is showing 4:18? Lol..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's a employment service....from what Google says lol
> 
> I was looking into
> 
> ...


Yeah I just found out myself after ya said that, decided to look it up, ...  this software is no where on the map...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2022)

A fairly productive day....lawn cut, groceries, pasta for dinner, and researching my newest pain. 

I have had what I thought was neuropathy in my feet for years, and have been taking alpha lipoic acid, but the past few weeks the right foot has gotten really bad. Like I can't walk barefoot, and it feels like I have a bunched up sock under the ball of my foot....and painful, burning. About 2 minutes on the computer and I know what it is. Morton's Neuroma. I was reading its very common. Time to go see the neurologist. But I see my pain doctor tomorrow, and I read they can do cortisone injections to help.

Ugh, I need my shoulder shot too, but it's only been 2 months. He will inject it now but I have been going 3 months as that shit isn't great for you!!

Falling apart!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> A fairly productive day....lawn cut, groceries, pasta for dinner, and researching my newest pain.
> 
> I have had what I thought was neuropathy in my feet for years, and have been taking alpha lipoic acid, but the past few weeks the right foot has gotten really bad. Like I can't walk barefoot, and it feels like I have a bunched up sock under the ball of my foot....and painful, burning. About 2 minutes on the computer and I know what it is. Morton's Neuroma. I was reading its very common. Time to go see the neurologist. But I see my pain doctor tomorrow, and I read they can do cortisone injections to help.
> 
> ...


It's possible it is plantar fasciitis or both. You should see a good podiatrist and get the differential diagnosis. So sorry to hear, foot pain sucks.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 12, 2022)

I dislike dishonest contractors... Otherwise good day! Time for a cone or two!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I dislike dishonest contractors... Otherwise good day! Time for a cone or two!


Even the honest ones are often a PITA to deal with.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Even the honest ones are often a PITA to deal with.


You're not wrong. At least I didn't have to pay them yesterday.

Early beep, meeps. I cannot sleep. D:


----------



## DCcan (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I repeat.......*I HATE INVENTORY!*


When I get done counting later, I'm going to PM you my inventory list. 


manfredo said:


> Even the honest ones are often a PITA to deal with.


A friend of mine is an amazing framing carpenter, can put up walls, stairs and post+beam in record time. 
Despises doing the interior trim, takes weeks for him to go back, then he sneaks out at the first opportunity for parts, doesn't come back...Usually have to trick or threaten him back to finish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Morning 






The rain is coming. Doesn't even look like I did the leaves yesterday lol 

How's everyone today?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

Plantar Fasciitis myself right now. My wife suffered years with it (waitress) and I’ve been using a brace which is a foam thick oval with elastic band. Goes under arch a makes a dramatic difference. Not perfect but very helpful. Had it long ago also. I try to be standing a lot so I don’t sit down and rot all day.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow in the forcast here for monday and tuesday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning, happy thursday. So much rain! I need an ark.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Snow in the forcast here for monday and tuesday


Yeah, higher elevations might get some.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, higher elevations might get some.


Boo!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo!


No snowball fight energy, yet?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

“Plantar Fasciitis” sounds like the Planters Peanut guy is a Nazi.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo!


I know.....I'm not building a igloo or breaking out the skis just yet


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

I'd like to try to take out the board this season.......I say this every year lol probably won't happen


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd like to try to take out the board this season.......I say this every year lol probably won't happen


Is there a reason you don't? Or just busy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is there a reason you don't? Or just busy?


My back. I've ridden just as much as I've skied. But I'm definitely more of a skier and I prefer the woods and would rather be on my skis in there.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

I grew up in beautiful Wisconsin
Snow, Cold, Ice Fishing.
I moved.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No snowball fight energy, yet?


Not with snowballs anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know.....I'm not building a igloo or breaking out the skis just yet


Have you completed an igloo yet?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not with snowballs anyway.


O: I challenge you to a duel. They're poison to me, so I might run away if I start to lose...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> O: I challenge you to a duel. They're poison to me, so I might run away if I start to lose...
> View attachment 5211789


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2022)

Raining here too....Good day for the drive to my pain management dr., although I really want to go back to bed. The wake and bake at 5 am got me!!

If I get my butt moving, I can get breakfast at McDonalds at least


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not with snowballs anyway.


?????
??????


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you completed an igloo yet?


First attempt.....bloody nose.....second it rained lol so no, not yet


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> ?????View attachment 5211810
> ??????


Wake N Waker N Bake


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning. I'm going to pretend it's Friday.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

I can handle this.
Mornin.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5211815
> 
> I can handle this.
> Mornin.


Want to trade?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

Got long pants at the ready


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Want to trade?View attachment 5211817


After the summer we have had we deserve this.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got long pants at the ready


Had to close the back door and put on a shirt with sleeves! Not quite Jeans time yet.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Want to trade?View attachment 5211817


Same


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope all is good.....last night while feeding the dog, i got a wild hair up my tush, grabbed the key to the pickup and went out, stuck the key and low and behold it started.....wtf , guess i do have crap in the tank (fingers crossed), got a filter coming in today, guess this weekend i'll drain the tank and see what the hell is in there......guessing i picked up water or something....idk

woke this morning to a cool 72F and low RH, stepped out side cool wind from the north, guess a front came in....high today 91F...

welp time to attack these taco's and get a warm up.......you know with all the Lowe's gift card they're sending me, if i added them up i could have bought a zero turn mower......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope all is good.....last night while feeding the dog, i got a wild hair up my tush, grabbed the key to the pickup and went out, stuck the key and low and behold it started.....wtf , guess i do have crap in the tank (fingers crossed), got a filter coming in today, guess this weekend i'll drain the tank and see what the hell is in there......guessing i picked up water or something....idk
> 
> woke this morning to a cool 72F and low RH, stepped out side cool wind from the north, guess a front came in....high today 91F...
> 
> welp time to attack these taco's and get a warm up.......you know with all the Lowe's gift card they're sending me, if i added them up i could have bought a zero turn mower......


Sounds like it could be a fuel pump nooooo don't trust it


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

Debating on what breakfast will be, I haven't made French toast in a long time. Damn foodie pics on facebook got my stomach growling...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Debating on what breakfast will be, I haven't made French toast in a long time. Damn foodie pics on facebook got my stomach growling...


For lunch..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Debating on what breakfast will be, I haven't made French toast in a long time. Damn foodie pics on facebook got my stomach growling...


Want some chili? I've got fritos with it


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Want some chili? I've got fritos with it


I can save it for lunch, sure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like it could be a fuel pump nooooo don't trust it


it could be, i'm not discounting that at all, it is the same pump since it was brand new and even when i got it, draining the tank will tell me more......if i drain it, and find no water and or blockage then it's the pump (my moth in my wallet are gonna scream) if it is


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> For lunch.. View attachment 5211877


My father in law used to say "fried ice cubes and lemon squares..."


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it could be, i'm not discounting that at all, it is the same pump since it was brand new and even when i got it, draining the tank will tell me more......if i drain it, and find no water and or blockage then it's the pump (my moth in my wallet are gonna scream) if it is


Run pressure check on it if you can it'll tell you one way or the other


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it could be, i'm not discounting that at all, it is the same pump since it was brand new and even when i got it, draining the tank will tell me more......if i drain it, and find no water and or blockage then it's the pump (my moth in my wallet are gonna scream) if it is


I'd make sure it's not vapor locked too. When you unscrew the cap you'll know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it could be, i'm not discounting that at all, it is the same pump since it was brand new and even when i got it, draining the tank will tell me more......if i drain it, and find no water and or blockage then it's the pump (my moth in my wallet are gonna scream) if it is


It's a Ford right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can save it for lunch, sure.


I wish my jeep ran on farts.......whoo I've been eating a lot of this chili


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

Found some raisins that expired in 2018 in the cabinet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Found some raisins that expired in 2018 in the cabinet.


Did they start out that way O nevermind it was funner in my mind (stoned) lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Found some raisins that expired in 2018 in the cabinet.


Do raisins go bad?


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do raisins go bad?


Don't know. Suppose I could open the container and see if I choke one down...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Run pressure check on it if you can it'll tell you one way or the other





DarkWeb said:


> I'd make sure it's not vapor locked too. When you unscrew the cap you'll know.


thanks guys, i'll give ya an update....



Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's a Ford right?


that it is....lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks guys, i'll give ya an update....
> 
> 
> 
> that it is....lol


Well we can hope for that it's just a screen plugged up or something like that and the pump is still good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well we can hope for that it's just a screen plugged up or something like that and the pump is still good


that's what i'm hoping for.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

137 pages LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5211960




i haven''t had a credit card in my name for 20yrs......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

I hate galling 








Galling - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5211963
> 
> i haven''t had a credit card in my name for 20yrs......


Paypal, gift certificates and cards. I'm not picky.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Paypal, gift certificates and cards. I'm not picky.


guessing some one is a little strapped for cash huh


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible it is plantar fasciitis or both. You should see a good podiatrist and get the differential diagnosis. So sorry to hear, foot pain sucks.


Pain management dr. examined my foot and confirmed it is Morton's Neuroma, and suggested I see a podiatric surgeon.... So that's what I'm going to try and do. He also offered to inject it or said he wouldn't be offended if a podiatrist did it. 

Now that I know what it is, I have had this a long time. I've had that sensation of wadded up socks under my toes/ball of foot for a decade, on and off, but it's gotten worse lately. 

Trying my afternoon coffee a little earlier today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5211960


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Beat me to it..lol fucker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Declined


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guessing some one is a little strapped for cash huh


Na it's like pokemon, gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Declined
> 
> View attachment 5211969


It's got like a million dollars on it......try it again


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na it's like pokemon, gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2022)

Got an appt. in about 3 weeks with what appears to be a great foot surgeon. 

I wonder why everything is going on the right side of my body. Right foot, hip, shoulder, and even my right eye all have troubles! I guess that makes sense, I am right handed so probably my dominant side. 

Off to Lowes and the garden store for paint and wild bird food. I have 2 feeders back up and the birds are going crazy. 



RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5211986


close to 10 years ago I went through a Taco Bell and the girl was commenting about my card, saying she had never seen one like that before and it must have a high limit or something to that effect. It was a chase saphire card made from metal and it is heavy. Next day I got an alert from Chase...someone had bought a $1,000 brides dress right across the street from the taco place. Almost sure it was that girl. All the info is on the front too, so just one pic and you have all you need to go shopping.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate galling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nipple galls are.the WORST


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Paypal, gift certificates and cards. I'm not picky.


I have some pre1983 Chinese FEC (foreign exchange certificates) you can have. Not.precisely certain about their purchasing power.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nipple galls are.the WORST


I talking metal not this


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I talking metal not this


Nipple galls are pretty metal


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nipple galls are pretty metal


Yeah, not that


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Go!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate galling


Yep, I think it took me at least twice to learn the anti-seize rule when using ss fasteners.
Silver No-stick is my religion now. (My nose itches just saying that)


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2022)

80 pounds of black oil sunflower seeds, 10 pounds of suet, and 5 pounds of shelled peanuts.

Damned birds be eating better than me!!

And I bought some new outdoor Christmas lights. Making more work for myself!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 13, 2022)

And this little guy is saying, adopt me. 

He's so fugly he's cute!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I think it took me at least twice to learn the anti-seize rule when using ss fasteners.
> Silver No-stick is my religion now. (My nose itches just saying that)
> 
> View attachment 5212043


It's a $2 brass shoulder bolt in stainless. The coating on the stainless I think might be the issue. 

I can't get that shit anywhere near these parts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have some pre1983 Chinese FEC (foreign exchange certificates) you can have. Not.precisely certain about their purchasing power.


Can I see a pic. I've got a couple books of currencies from around the world. Some from countries that no longer exist.




Almost four years later and I still haven't go through the box of coins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I see a pic. I've got a couple books of currencies from around the world. Some from countries that no longer exist.
> 
> View attachment 5212052View attachment 5212053View attachment 5212054
> View attachment 5212056
> ...


I have stamps from all over that I inherited from my great grandmother in Europe. All from before and during WWII. Pretty cool going through them. You should check out those coins.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I see a pic. I've got a couple books of currencies from around the world. Some from countries that no longer exist.
> 
> View attachment 5212052View attachment 5212053View attachment 5212054
> View attachment 5212056
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

Weirdly, a couple days after the queen died I found a Canadian dime dated 1959 in my house.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5212070View attachment 5212071


Very cool. the only Asian currency I have are rupees.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have stamps from all over that I inherited from my great grandmother in Europe. All from before and during WWII. Pretty cool going through them. You should check out those coins.


Every time I sit down to go through it something else grabs my attention. A lot of them are early euros and US/Canadian coins


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

Dang I must be high. Oh right. It 5 past 420 LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Every time I sit down to go through it something else grabs my attention. A lot of them are early euros and US/Canadian coins


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Dang I must be high. Oh right. It 5 past 420 LOL


To be fully transparent I've edited a reply to LG like 6 times....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> 80 pounds of black oil sunflower seeds, 10 pounds of suet, and 5 pounds of shelled peanuts.
> 
> Damned birds be eating better than me!!
> 
> And I bought some new outdoor Christmas lights. Making more work for myself!!


That's why I up my milage at night walking and enjoying my neighbors lights. It's a way to expiate my sin of not participating while showing appreciation for their participation.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's why I up my milage at night walking and enjoying my neighbors lights. It's a way to expiate my sin of not participating while showing appreciation for their participation.


Give me a wave when you walk by my display.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 13, 2022)

49° Plus 30 + mile an hour winds equals pain need coffee


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> When I get done counting later, I'm going to PM you my inventory list.
> 
> A friend of mine is an amazing framing carpenter, can put up walls, stairs and post+beam in record time.
> Despises doing the interior trim, takes weeks for him to go back, then he sneaks out at the first opportunity for parts, doesn't come back...Usually have to trick or threaten him back to finish.



Friend
--noun (singular: friend; plural: friends)
1.a person you know well and regard with affection and trust. 

A conundrum indeed.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Give me a wave when you walk by my display.
> 
> View attachment 5212126


Quiet quitting?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Quiet quitting?


Nothing that trendy, just general Gen-X apathy that came with growing up in the 80's.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 13, 2022)

Southbound. very fun. Nice spoopy anthology!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

Morning 





It's raining, it's pouring......I wish I was snoring........been basically up since 1:30

How's it going today?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2022)

The no sleep train keeps catching us. We gotta band together and derail that mother beeper...

Hi meeps.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The no sleep train keeps catching us. We gotta band together and derail that mother beeper...
> 
> Hi meeps.


I'm up early also for no apparent reason, and not in a good way.
Mornin.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2022)

I would like to thank Visa for the fraud alert at 6:45 this morning informing that a service I've subscribed to for the last 5 years was declined, because ... reasons and making me wake up and text them 'YES" so they could tell me they screwed up the processing and now I have to contact an online drive hosting company and get them to re-bill me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I would like to thank Visa for the fraud alert at 6:45 this morning informing that a service I've subscribed to for the last 5 years was declined, because ... reasons and making me wake up and text them 'YES" so they could tell me they screwed up the processing and now I have to contact an online drive hosting company and get them to re-bill me.


I hate a weather update just before the alarm goes off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2022)

You guys need to put your phone on silent when you’re sleeping


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys need to put your phone on silent when you’re sleeping


My humidity alarms are connected to my phone. 

So it's put up with Visa or suffer bud rot, again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My humidity alarms are connected to my phone.
> 
> So it's put up with Visa or suffer bud rot, again.


Okay we're going with Criminal Minds here get a burner phone for the bud rot lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

Snow! Pretty much right on time but still

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys need to put your phone on silent when you’re sleeping


Silent is always on.......but it vibrates.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My humidity alarms are connected to my phone.
> 
> So it's put up with Visa or suffer bud rot, again.


Could you use a humidity controller? I know Ink Bird makes one and so many others.

Something like this?




__





Loading…






www.amazon.com


----------



## elbraiandead (Oct 14, 2022)

wakey bakey!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

Morning plus phone alarm going off equals we now remember to leave the phone in the other room and use an alarm clock cheaper that way lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

elbraiandead said:


> wakey bakey!View attachment 5212392


Welcome love that tray


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Morning plus phone alarm going off equalsView attachment 5212393 we now remember to leave the phone in the other room and use an alarm clock cheaper that way lol


So you reflexively throw your alarm? How do your walls look in that room.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So you reflexively throw your alarm? How do your walls look in that room.


Hulk smash we don't throw lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

elbraiandead said:


> wakey bakey!View attachment 5212392


Good morning. Watcha smoking there


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2022)

Vaping Bodhi Dread Bread, Sativa pheno.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2022)

My alarm clock starts whining around 6am. Head bumps on the door start around 6:15 if I hit snooze


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

They are twins


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They are twinsView attachment 5212399


Brother from another mother


----------



## elbraiandead (Oct 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning. Watcha smoking there


Those are a local breeder's white widow x blueberrry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

I have heard some very good things about the strain of White Widow


----------



## elbraiandead (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have heard some very good things about the strain of White Widow


We got 2 phenotypes from that cross, one is spicy and minty with loose bud (the one in the photo, its pretty much a relaxing/happy high) , the other one has a more diesel aroma and sweet/fruity taste in mouth with dense and heavy buds and good resin production with a more energic high.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

Gotta love a good sativa........Morning everyone...it's friday....and it's been a week, already got my honey do list ready for the weekend including a POS Ford......it's all good, i'll get it done

woke up this morning to a dry 69F, seem like that cold front that hit up north is coming down here to cool us off...next week we'll be in the mid 70's and monday rain, wait wut...yes rain.....high today 91F

ok so i'm gonna kill these taco's (bacon and egg) and get a warm up....also wanna see how many cosco freebies i'm getting in my email (i'm not a member, fucking scammers).....and white widow is a wonder strain.....thought about crossing white widow and a skywalkers a long time ago.....figure i would do the honor of star wars and call it the "white skywalker".......


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

I grew White Russian from Serious Seeds long ago. It was rewarding


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2022)

About to attack the gas fireplace. It's a PITA to clean....The logs and burner have to come out to get to the blower, which is dusty. I bough some cut to size furnace filter so hopefully it will stay cleaner longer now! I actually have 2 blowers, but I can't recall if I cleaned the spare yet. About to find out!!

THEN, hoping to paint my snow plow today....a first coat would be nice anyways! Lots of rust to grind, but it has all been neutralized with naval jelly. 

Fun times!! Hopefully be snuggling up to the fireplace tonight!


----------



## elbraiandead (Oct 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I grew White Russian from Serious Seeds long ago. It was rewarding


We grew those too! with awesome results, very hevy dense bud and a strange sweet but soury taste! But dinafem used to call them "White siberian" when we got them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> About to attack the gas fireplace. It's a PITA to clean....The logs and burner have to come out to get to the blower, which is dusty. I bough some cut to size furnace filter so hopefully it will stay cleaner longer now! I actually have 2 blowers, but I can't recall if I cleaned the spare yet. About to find out!!
> 
> THEN, hoping to paint my snow plow today....a first coat would be nice anyways! Lots of rust to grind, but it has all been neutralized with naval jelly.
> 
> Fun times!! Hopefully be snuggling up to the fireplace tonight!


Have you tried vinegar yet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

To neutralize the rust on your snow plow


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Could you use a humidity controller? I know Ink Bird makes one and so many others.
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> ...


My humidity management is "get up, open door," "turn house ac on/off" as needed. I pretty sure my wife would lose her mind if tied the house AC unit to a controller under my LEDs. Environment sensor one hangs above the plants and is bluetoothed to my phone and tells me if the plants are potentially going to be unhappy, envioronment sensor two has mood swings, layers sweaters in Florida, and the networking protocol is completely incompatible with anything on the market.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 14, 2022)

Day off today or work and day off on Monday? Smokey skies and 85 for a predicted high today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

Chicken, bacon, provolone with chipotle ranch on a onion roll.....


In a Lightning McQueen container


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

19 days into flower


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Chicken, bacon, provolone with chipotle ranch on a onion roll.....
> View attachment 5212489
> 
> In a Lightning McQueen container


And did it go fast? 
Or did you savour it. D: badjokesarejokestoo


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And did it go fast?
> Or did you savour it. D: badjokesarejokestoo


Kachow 

It was that or Elsa......I didn't want it frozen.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

The 4-year-old is name Madison we like dinosaurs The Hulk and Olaf and the 6-year-old Brooklyn loves unicorn and Frozen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The 4-year-old is name Madison we like dinosaurs The Hulk and OlafView attachment 5212513 and the 6-year-old Brooklyn loves unicorn and FrozenView attachment 5212515


How does she feel about frozen unicorns


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does she feel about frozen unicorns


Now that's funny but that's going to have to be a hard pass on that freak out no thank you we'll pass lol and we will not give that idea to the 4 year-old right now


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They are twinsView attachment 5212399


Mines yawning..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

Odin sitting next to me


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that's funny but that's going to have to be a hard pass on that freak out no thank you we'll pass lol and we will not give that idea to the 4 year-old right now



Yeah, 4 year old is a bit young to mess with them. However the ire you can get from a 9 year old with these is amazing. 

I hid one in my mother's pantry over Christmas one year, when my daughter found it, the howls of horror were wonderful.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, 4 year old is a bit young to mess with them. However the ire you can get from a 9 year old with these is amazing.
> 
> I hid one in my mother's pantry over Christmas one year, when my daughter found it, the howls of horror were wonderful.


I knew that I like you lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, 4 year old is a bit young to mess with them. However the ire you can get from a 9 year old with these is amazing.
> 
> I hid one in my mother's pantry over Christmas one year, when my daughter found it, the howls of horror were wonderful.


Oh, I gotta use that one


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To neutralize the rust on your snow plow


No I never have....The naval jelly works pretty good....I'll brush it on thick and leave it overnight, again.

God that old grinder is heavy....Reminds me I painted an old Chevy pickup truck, and I remember I used a whole case, 4 gallons, of bondo in it! lol That was with new fenders too, and metal welded in....she was rough!

No where near as far as I hoped to be, and my fireplace is all torn apart too. I need to order a new wear bar for the plow too....I had to cut the old carriage bolts off too....eating rust today. Back at it.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2022)

My old tool box....It's about 40 years old!! News a good cleaning looks like, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 19 days into flower
> 
> View attachment 5212494


Just starting to see a hint of purple in the one on the left


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just starting to see a hint of purple in the one on the left


Is that normal? They both are showing it. I have been considering whether it was water chemistry (it's not; I bought bluelab meters this week and my parameters are on point) or different lighting (I switched in older proven lights yesterday to make sure). I should go look at yours. Anyway, they are a perfect size plant for my purposes and are becoming nicely stinky. Maybe they'll be done for my birthday!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is that normal? They both are showing it. I have been considering whether it was water chemistry (it's not; I bought bluelab meters this week and my parameters are on point) or different lighting (I switched in older proven lights yesterday to make sure). I should go look at yours. Anyway, they are a perfect size plant for my purposes and are becoming nicely stinky. Maybe they'll be done for my birthday!


Cold weather can cause that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Cold weather can cause that.


A typical week in this swing season:


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2022)

Whole fn journal update. Sorry


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 14, 2022)

And I have made it home coffee is needed lol well lol not so much caffeine headaches are the worst


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Is that normal? They both are showing it. I have been considering whether it was water chemistry (it's not; I bought bluelab meters this week and my parameters are on point) or different lighting (I switched in older proven lights yesterday to make sure). I should go look at yours. Anyway, they are a perfect size plant for my purposes and are becoming nicely stinky. Maybe they'll be done for my birthday!


Totally normal. Mine were very purple by the end. Did you find they were very light feeders compared to other strains?



one of my current plants has purple stems. Never seen anything like this before


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2022)

Good beep to you, meeps.
Finally got to sleep past 6! Yeah! :]
Now can anyone explain why my dog is rubbing his stupid wet face on my slipper? D:


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> No I never have....The naval jelly works pretty good....I'll brush it on thick and leave it overnight, again.
> 
> God that old grinder is heavy....Reminds me I painted an old Chevy pickup truck, and I remember I used a whole case, 4 gallons, of bondo in it! lol That was with new fenders too, and metal welded in....she was rough!
> 
> ...





Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I have made it home coffee is needed lol View attachment 5212714well lol not so much caffeine headaches are the worst


Coffee never keeps me up at night, just doesn’t.


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2022)

Morning

Soon....






Cool foggy morning.....

I wish all the leaves fell at the same time. And the wood stacked itself lol

Happy Saturday! How's everyone doing today? Plans?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2022)

Pretty here today, about 60* now going to 84*, could have frost Monday night and hard freeze Tuesday. At least in the hollows.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2022)

Pinball Wizard #2 chopped Sunday in my Vapor Genie Aluminum for test drive. That Black Silk in Fat Bottom Girl. 100 deep knees done. Will take my first work out since Omicron Booster Tuesday. No side effects.
My back deck is choked with ornamentals. Will do some quality morning time out there.
Morning People!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Happy Saturday! How's everyone doing today? Plans?


Cleaning, raking, vaping.
Maybe chicken wing baking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Cleaning, raking, vaping.
> Maybe chicken wing baking.


Ranch or blue cheese?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ranch or blue cheese?


Chili garlic!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chili garlic!


Sounds good......have a recipe?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> Soon....
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds good......have a recipe?


I marinate (if I had forethought) soy sauce, garlic, chili slices, and a little sesame oil. Then pat dry, brush with butter, salt and pepper them. Bake at 375. Flip after 30 minutes. Usually done in 50. You can suspend them at 175 for a few hours if they're done before dinner. Then toss in the sauce


----------



## elbraiandead (Oct 15, 2022)

morning


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2022)

Woke up too early again, someday I'll sleep till 7 again I hope. More work on the pantry cabinet planned for today. I need to cut a little piece of baseboard to fill the gap that the pedestal created and we can put the fridge back in it's cubby, hope it fits, lol.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I marinate (if I had forethought) soy sauce, garlic, chili slices, and a little sesame oil. Then pat dry, brush with butter, salt and pepper them. Bake at 375. Flip after 30 minutes. Usually done in 50. You can suspend them at 175 for a few hours if they're done before dinner. Then toss in the sauce


That sounds excellent. What's in the sauce?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds excellent. What's in the sauce?


I don't have your excellent sauce skills. I go cholula! But I would try making a spicy sauce if you had a recipe! I don't have as many home grown peppers, but I can go to Costco D:


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally normal. Mine were very purple by the end. Did you find they were very light feeders compared to other strains?
> 
> View attachment 5212814
> 
> ...


Using blumats how do you adjust feeding for different plants? I like to keep it simple and feed everything the same. If something doesn't like it then I won't grow it again.

I wouldn't worry about your stems if you're happy about the tops


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't have your excellent sauce skills. I go cholula! But I would try making a spicy sauce if you had a recipe! I don't have as many home grown peppers, but I can go to Costco D:


*Garlic, Chili, Lime Wings*

4 tablespoons garlic paste or finely minced garlic
3 tablespoons adobo sauce, from a can of chipotle chiles
1/2 tablespoon dried oregano
1/2 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/2 tablespoon cumin
2 tablespoons vinegar - white, rice or apple cider
1/2 teaspoon each Kosher salt & ground pepper
2 tablespoons neutral oil
Juice of 3 limes
2 pounds chicken wings




Mix everything but chicken in a large bowl
Add wings and toss well to cover - refrigerate 2-4 hours
Heat grill to medium, spray then put on room temp wings - reserve marinade
Put remaining marinade in a small pan or pot, and simmer on low about 10 minutes
Cook wings until about 160 degrees, basting with simmered marinade as you take them off


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Garlic, Chili, Lime Wings*
> 
> 4 tablespoons garlic paste or finely minced garlic
> 3 tablespoons adobo sauce, from a can of chipotle chiles
> ...


Saved. Thanks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

elbraiandead said:


> morning
> View attachment 5212841


Nice looking ladies


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Saved. Thanks


Ditto on that sounds really good


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2022)

Damn, now I have chicken wing munchies!! I have never made them myself.

Remember when they were like 10 cents at bars? They practically gave them away! Sometimes bar food is the best!!

I slept in til 10 am today....was beat from yesterdays activities. Gonna get back out there and hopefully get a first coat of paint on the plow today. I did get the fireplace done and it's ready to go, just in time....some cold temps coming!!

Super windy out there but supposed to hit 66f and the sun is shining....Leaves coming down like crazy!! I do zero leave raking here....the wind blows them into the woods!! I do have to rake pine needles from one tree is all. 

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Using blumats how do you adjust feeding for different plants? I like to keep it simple and feed everything the same. If something doesn't like it then I won't grow it again.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about your stems if you're happy about the tops


i can’t adjust for plants that feed differently unfortunately. I had one this round that was a heavier feeder than the others. It suffered for it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> i can’t adjust for plants that feed differently unfortunately. I had one this round that was a heavier feeder than the others. It suffered for it.


I use the bluemats for H2O only in a mix of strains to accommodate this difference.
Hand feeding when needed on feed days. The added water, to the cycle, makes little difference at harvest.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 15, 2022)

Good morning..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Good morning..


Good afternoon. 



Edit: Damn she's cute!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

Food is needed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed View attachment 5212972View attachment 5212973View attachment 5212974


Ok, this needs to stop!
@BK87 posted pic's of egg muffins & I couldn't take it so I prepped a drunk chicken, roasted veggies & gravy.

Now this??

It's only 13:15 here & I'm already hungry for dinner.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5212971
> 
> Edit: Damn she's cute!


Thank you..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed View attachment 5212972View attachment 5212973View attachment 5212974


[Drool face]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> [Drool face]


I will say the stomach has been growling for the last 15 minutes lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm doing something with chorizo kale and red lentils. Actually I glanced at the recipe and delegated the prep. Nap time


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> I use the bluemats for H2O only in a mix of strains to accommodate this difference.
> Hand feeding when needed on feed days. The added water, to the cycle, makes little difference at harvest.


That makes good sense.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Edit: Damn she's cute!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed View attachment 5212972View attachment 5212973View attachment 5212974


Yum....I made sausages and scrambled eggs with cheese and a vegys for dinner last night. Too beat to cook anything else. I want to try and make the sausage gravy though!!!

Might be pizza tonight. Just heading out to put the first coat of paint on the plow...It's in primer now and this was my in between buzz  And I'm wore out!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

It's all about a week and a half in the flower we're not doing too bad got some purple leaves going on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's all about a week and a half in the flower we're not doing too bad got some purple leaves going onView attachment 5213036View attachment 5213037


Looks like somebody is asking for food.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like somebody is asking for food.


You sir are absolutely right about that working on it don't judge me harshly


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's all about a week and a half in the flower we're not doing too bad got some purple leaves going onView attachment 5213036View attachment 5213037


Dont get mad at me .. but those are not healthy at all.. looks like a ph problem causing it to starve


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 15, 2022)

Bach was so f'n metal!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Dont get mad at me .. but those are not healthy at all.. looks like a ph problem causing it to starve


How can I get mad at you for as far as I can tell the truth


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2022)

It’s fricking pouring!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Bach was so f'n metal!


Damn you


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 16, 2022)

Good morning! What a great day. The Vols have ended the Bama curse. I can tell you there is extreme anguish and sorrow in Alabama today and my Huntsville-living, Vols grad little brother will do his part to torment them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2022)

Beep beep, mother meepers. :]


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2022)

I a.lways smile just a little when Alabama loses.
Sorry


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2022)

Or the Yankees.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2022)

Football got it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2022)

Now baseball I'm getting confused now more coffee and some King Louie vape I'm slow but I'll get there


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Sunday
Food is resting for a couple hrs, then I rip them to shreds Lunch @ 11 lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2022)

Trim today, fuck. 

I'll procrastinate here for a dab or three, then get started.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2022)

NASCAR is the only sport I follow at all, really, but a real fan I am not. Just mostly watch the races, grew up in a town with 2 paved ovals nearby. Real Sock Car racing back the. Went as a child with parents and later neighborhood kids rode our bikes to watch from a hillside.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2022)

MMA or boxing for me but as you say part time at best


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2022)

Well it's time to go and pick up the wife


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2022)

Time to up pot maybe 4 female chuckers Soulmate x Cherry Queen.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 16, 2022)

I have a few plants to pot up as well. Then scrape paint off glass which should be enjoyable with the right buzz

Good morning


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2022)

I need to check on the seeds I'm popping, Exodus Cheese and SSH. I need to see if I can pot any of my clones yet and do some seed sieving.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2022)

Morning 





I can handle that......

Beautiful morning....more wood and leaves today. But I'm hungry. 

How's it going today?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Beautiful morning....more wood and leaves today. But I'm hungry.
> 
> How's it going today?


I was cleaning my cabinets. And despite moving less than a year ago I found a can of black beans from 10 years ago from a grocery store that closed. I think I am haunted by beans... Or I kept it without looking at the label.

Otherwise calm.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was cleaning my cabinets.


I'll be happy when cabinets are no longer my main subject in discussions. At least I am down to one last cabinet I have to mess with. Need to move the doors down to make room for the scribe molding installation and I'll be done with them. On to more fun like cleaning and painting the ceiling after that.  
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> On to more fun like cleaning and painting the ceiling after that.
> Mornin.


Fun. That's a word for it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was cleaning my cabinets. And despite moving less than a year ago I found a can of black beans from 10 years ago from a grocery store that closed. I think I am haunted by beans... Or I kept it without looking at the label.
> 
> Otherwise calm.


You gonna try the beans?


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2022)

When raisins are 4 years out of date they turn into a little brick in the container, even if it hasn't been opened.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You gonna try the beans?


I mean it wasn't bubbled up, but no. I think If I am going to potentially consume a brain eating amoeba it's gonna have to be from some wizard looking MFer who appears out of nowhere and hands me a wild looking joint. Then poofs.

It did make me want some spicy bean soup though...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> When raisins are 4 years out of date they turn into a little brick in the container, even if it hasn't been opened.


Soak them in brandy!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Soak them in brandy!


Rum or whiskey works too! They taste much better too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Rum or whiskey works too! They taste much better too


Are you guessing here? Cause I might have tried that years ago & just can't do a "total recall" on the incident.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Are you guessing here*? Cause I might have tried that years ago & just can't do a "total recall" on the incident.


Nope, my own primary research.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, my own primary research.


I initially read that as *primate research*.
I guess we all monkey around from time to time. : )


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I initially read that as *primate research*.
> I guess we all monkey around from time to time. : )


I'm a primate, so that works.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ground up my first properly dried bud from the latest harvest, the inside of my black anodized grinder was white with kief. 
This bud is going to fill up that kief tray really fast, my bowls are going to look like Jeff's.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Ground up my first properly dried bud from the latest harvest, the inside of my black anodized grinder was white with kief.
> This bud is going to fill up that kief tray really fast, my bowls are going to look like Jeff's.


Nothing wrong with that if you ask me


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 17, 2022)

Jeff, are you tossing the flower & smoking only kief? It's always beautiful. I have aspirations.

Good morning, everyone.

Monday and tax deadline day. Humbug. Don't wanna do it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2022)

When did Monday happen. Booo


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

Morning 





30° ....might get to 50° later. 

Hope everyone has a great Monday


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2022)

Monday began after my 100 deep knees with Folgers and Pinball Wizard!

GoodMorning
First long pants since May.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> First long pants since May


Good morning, happy Monday. 

That's a pretty good run! I have had my toque and mitts out once already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

I was a busy beaver this weekend. 

Got my ventilation and fans reconfigured to accommodate the larger lights. My can filter was blocking me from raising my lights all the way up and the fans were blocking me from lowering. 



Gratuitous bud shot from my harvest.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was a busy beaver this weekend.
> 
> Got my ventilation and fans reconfigured to accommodate the larger lights. My can filter was blocking me from raising my lights all the way up and the fans were blocking me from lowering.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 17, 2022)

It's New Member Monday. Remember to be kind to n00bs today and every day. Socks need love too

Good morning


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2022)

No they don’t


----------



## solakani (Oct 17, 2022)

W&B delivery by Ubereats in TO.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

solakani said:


> W&B delivery by Ubereats in TO.
> View attachment 5213707


Holy shit! No cannacabana yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks paul!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2022)

Wait, they're using uber eats for weed now? What's next? Like... a partnership with turbotax where a tax guy comes over with burgies and fries?


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2022)

50 degrees this morning, no fans running and had to close the back door. A little nipply out there. Still no rain on the horizon.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2022)

We have yet another new weed store in town, and the price wars are on!! 1 gram carts are $20 now!! I was paying $45 a year ago. And these carts are great!! 




Spent yesterday cleaning and did a fall cleanup on my bedroom, including breaking out the flannel sheets and comforter. 

Going to finish the paintjob on the plow today...It is actually finished, but I am going to put a coat of paint on the frame too. 

Rain and cold are coming....Fireplace is on!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope all had a great weekend, mine turned into a cluster F big time.....

woke up this morning to a chill in the air, open the door and low and behold rain, and it will be doing it for most part of the day too....high today 66F and a north breeze, feels good got the flannel on.....this week is supposed to be beautiful and chilly

welp better attack these taco's (potato and egg) and get a warm up........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope all had a great weekend, mine turned into a cluster F big time.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a chill in the air, open the door and low and behold rain, and it will be doing it for most part of the day too....high today 66F and a north breeze, feels good got the flannel on.....this week is supposed to be beautiful and chilly
> 
> welp better attack these taco's (potato and egg) and get a warm up........


Sorry to here that hopefully it will work out for you yuppers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Wait, they're using uber eats for weed now? What's next? Like... a partnership with turbotax where a tax guy comes over with burgies and fries?


I had to go to the store and buy weed this weekend. Like a caveman.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to go to the store and buy weed this weekend. Like a caveman.
> 
> View attachment 5213745


Oh damn! Run out, or just tired of the stuff you have while waiting for drying? I have still never been inside a dispensary. I really need to poke my head in one


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry to here that hopefully it will work out for you yuppers


me to buddy, me too.....think i have what you had in that last car.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh damn! Run out, or just tired of the stuff you have while waiting for drying? I have still never been inside a dispensary. I really need to poke my head in one


My partner wanted sativa and we only grow indica. Funny I puffed on that all weekend and had no problem going all day. Rolled up a meltdown joint around 9pm saturday night and promptly fell asleep. 

I'm not a fan of visiting the dispensaries. Everything is prepackaged so it's just a transaction, nothing to "experience"


----------



## solakani (Oct 17, 2022)

Purple Punch


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner wanted sativa and we only grow indica. Funny I puffed on that all weekend and had no problem going all day. Rolled up a meltdown joint around 9pm saturday night and promptly fell asleep.
> 
> I'm not a fan of visiting the dispensaries. Everything is prepackaged so it's just a transaction, nothing to "experience"


Only indica?! Don't like the flowering times? *throws stank eye at the sativa that's been almost 16 weeks* Or do you prefer the effects of indicas?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> me to buddy, me too.....think i have what you had in that last car.....


On the Ford? We went from bad gas to f I don't think it worth keeping shit I feel for you and hopefully it doesn't turn out that way for you


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> On the Ford? We went from bad gas to f I don't think it worth keeping shit I feel for you and hopefully it doesn't turn out that way for you


yeah on the ford, pumped out the gas turns out it had a very little trash in it, so changed the filter and put the gas back in, then i started it, moved it backward(something felt weird) and then i moved it forward ( i could run faster than it was moving), plus u could hear rattles or something coming from the floor board area, and there is only one thing under that area.....talk bout pissing me off


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2022)

Just got back from a new dr and I’m in love with her. Is that weird? She’s a total babe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 17, 2022)

Also, I think I’m over getting high. I know I know but after 40 years plus, it’s getting old and boring. I’d like to learn more about real CBDs.


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)

Everything I read n the topic says heart medicine and weed don't play nicely together


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Also, I think I’m over getting high. I know I know but after 40 years plus, it’s getting old and boring. I’d like to learn more about real CBDs.


That's a pretty big deal the best of luck with that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2022)

And the song of the day is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> I use the bluemats for H2O only in a mix of strains to accommodate this difference.
> Hand feeding when needed on feed days. The added water, to the cycle, makes little difference at harvest.


How frequently do you have to hand water?

I do a hand watering on once a week on res change day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Also, I think I’m over getting high. I know I know but after 40 years plus, it’s getting old and boring. I’d like to learn more about real CBDs.


Paul has been hacked!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Only indica?! Don't like the flowering times? *throws stank eye at the sativa that's been almost 16 weeks* Or do you prefer the effects of indicas?


I mainly use weed for a sleep aid. And at the current prices it's hard to justify growing it lol.


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)

that is some cheap weed. But you already know your own weed is better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> that is some cheap weed. But you already know your own weed is better.


For sure! Most of the legal weed is so dry it grinds up into powder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I mainly use weed for a sleep aid. And at the current prices it's hard to justify growing it lol.
> 
> View attachment 5213808


Indica hater. 

*Mic drop*


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 17, 2022)

Check yourselves for any new super powers, psychic abilities, or extra limbs. We got blasted with X-rays and Gamma radiation for 10 minutes lats week. I got really mad in traffic yesterday and didn't turn green, kinda disappointed actually.


https://scitechdaily.com/strange-long-lasting-pulse-of-high-energy-radiation-swept-over-earth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Check yourselves for any new super powers, psychic abilities, or extra limbs. We got blasted with X-rays and Gamma radiation for 10 minutes lats week. I got really mad in traffic yesterday and didn't turn green, kinda disappointed actually.
> 
> 
> https://scitechdaily.com/strange-long-lasting-pulse-of-high-energy-radiation-swept-over-earth


My superpower is looking you dead in the face while you're talking and not hear a word you're saying... pretty sure I had that before the gamma blast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Indica hater.
> 
> *Mic drop*




All my grows have been indica or indica dominant.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All my grows have been indica or indica dominant.


But not the purchases - I get it though. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But not the purchases - I get it though. Lol


When your baby tells you she wants sativa, you get her sativa.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner wanted sativa and we only grow indica. Funny I puffed on that all weekend and had no problem going all day. Rolled up a meltdown joint around 9pm saturday night and promptly fell asleep.
> 
> I'm not a fan of visiting the dispensaries. Everything is prepackaged so it's just a transaction, nothing to "experience"


Oh you have to visit a NY dispensary!! I think we have more of them than churches now, lol. And they are all illegal sticker shops, with some real characters running them. The one I was in Friday there were a bunch of guys doing bongs in the back. Jars of buds to sniff and inspect.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All my grows have been indica or indica dominant.


Chernobyl Slymer is a Sativa dom


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl Slymer is a Sativa dom


Well damn! I didn't know that.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well damn! I didn't know that.











Chernobyl Marijuana Strain Information | Wikileaf


Chernobyl is incredibly euphoric right from the start and has you feeling full body tingles in mere moments. You’ll notice after the initial wave that your focus begins to sharpen and your desire to be social skyrockets.




www.wikileaf.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh you have to visit a NY dispensary!! I think we have more of them than churches now, lol. And they are all illegal sticker shops, with some real characters running them. The one I was in Friday there were a bunch of guys doing bongs in the back. Jars of buds to sniff and inspect.


That's how the grey market dispensaries were before the government and Health Canada took over.

Before



After

You can't smell or see anything before buying.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl Marijuana Strain Information | Wikileaf
> 
> 
> Chernobyl is incredibly euphoric right from the start and has you feeling full body tingles in mere moments. You’ll notice after the initial wave that your focus begins to sharpen and your desire to be social skyrockets.
> ...


You're embarrassing me Bob. 

j/k


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl Slymer is a Sativa dom


Finally, somebody on my side.
Take that LG. : )


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh you have to visit a NY dispensary!! I think we have more of them than churches now, lol. And they are all illegal sticker shops, with some real characters running them. The one I was in Friday there were a bunch of guys doing bongs in the back. Jars of buds to sniff and inspect.



Hmmm, I'll get to sample the NYC dispensaries in next year. I'm chaperoning my kid's Broadway Trip for her Jr. High. 
Yay me, some teachers and about 60 kids in Times Square, I know I'm going to get shafted on tourist prices.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2022)

Got a KOS C99 on 12/12 seed now


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 17, 2022)

Couple more days and I have to flip 3 Grease Monkeys and a Funky Charms.
Looking forward to the Funky Charms. Exotic Genetics both strains.
Friend grows the Grease Monkey out doors for a few years and would LOVE to see what I can do with it in DWC and 
full environment controls with LED.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When your baby tells you she wants sativa, you get her sativa.


So are you going to tell her or keep it to yourself


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When your baby tells you she wants sativa, you get her sativa.


and then you smoke it LOL so does she prefer you high on sativa?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 17, 2022)

I may or may not have been told in the past to get off my ass, go to the dispensary and get a sativa, as I'm no longer allowed to sit around and contemplate the quantum nature of our existence for one minute longer. Maybe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So are you going to tell her or keep it to yourself





curious2garden said:


> and then you smoke it LOL so does she prefer you high on sativa?


I can’t help but feel I’m being picked on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can’t help but feel I’m being picked on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can’t help but feel I’m being picked on.


Is that a guilty conscience that I'm reading ?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 18, 2022)

Rainy and cold.... Nice later in the day though.
Tacos?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

Morning 












Happy Taco Tuesday! 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

You could go nuclear with Bean Burritos.
100 deep knees fucking done, dogs out and wife up.

Let the Day Begin!!!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Rainy and cold.... Nice later in the day though.
> Tacos?
> View attachment 5214230


“JB's Fantastic Finds”


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

I think "What would a raccoon do" way too frequently. Blaming @DarkWeb D:

Hi meeps, how do you beep?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

We have Raccoons drop by now and then, had up to 5 on my back deck at one time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5214031


These people are dead to me!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

29* down below, hoping to stay above about 30* on the hill for my ornamentals! Coldest air settles and we stay a bit warmer on calm clear nights.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit I died what the what


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

A Humor Rumer.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5214267


As cold as Illinois 
Lions and Tigers and Bears 
Oh My


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> As cold as Illinois
> Lions and Tigers and Bears
> Oh My


It's warmer in Toronto


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

And since I died I think I'm going to go haunt @Laughing Grass grow lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These people are dead to me!
> 
> View attachment 5214255


I guess I'm a ghost


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's warmer in Toronto


I'm at 47° might hit 50° today........so not really going anywhere. But it's coming tonight. It'll be 30° tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

We're a touch warmer than where jeff is, but it's definitely hoodie weather. Short sleeved adventures on hold. :[


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm at 47° might hit 50° today........so not really going anywhere. But it's coming tonight. It'll be 30° tomorrow morning.


I don't think we're getting that warm today, but we're looking at 60's for the weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> definitely hoodie weather.


That's what I asked santa for Christmas. Mine are all ratty and old.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's what I asked santa for Christmas. Mine are all ratty and old.


You could eat popcorn in this one, for sure...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> These people are dead to me!
> 
> View attachment 5214255


Ignored


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I guess I'm a ghost


It's really not bad. Saves on shoe leather among other perks!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

It's 18 degrees here. Yeesh


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's really not bad. Saves on shoe leather among other perks!


Yes, but suddenly the coffee goes right through me...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You could eat popcorn in this one, for sure...
> View attachment 5214283


Does it have thumb holes?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

47* today 24* tonight and maybe 80* again by Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it have thumb holes?


Nope, but there was one that was like $250 that did. It was a little more grey and black fox than raccoon...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, but there was one that was like $250 that did. It was a little more grey and black fox than raccoon...


bummer, I hate when the sleeves of your hoodie get bunched up in your armpits.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer, I hate when the sleeves of your hoodie get bunched up in your armpits.


That doesn't happen to me that I can think of, but now that you've said it I'll probably start noticing it and it'll drive me crazy >.<


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, but there was one that was like $250 that did. It was a little more grey and black fox than raccoon...


And here I thought my $30 bleach hoodie was expensive lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought my $30 bleach hoodie was expensive lol


I rock the old amazon 3 pack in "bright bold colors" (red, green, black???) It was like 24 bucks, haha


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> You could go nuclear with Bean Burritos.
> 100 deep knees fucking done, dogs out and wife up.
> 
> Let the Day Begin!!!


That could provide some jet assist with coming back up  My knees creek  that jato assist might finally silence that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

I'll be running in these this winter, very comfy and warm, highly recommend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5214313
> 
> I'll be running in these this winter, very comfy and warm, highly recommend


Thumb holes


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thumb holes


I love them. I like to wear my cuffs like I did when I closed gowned, around my knuckles the thumb hole holds them secure when I put on my gloves over them. So perfectly smooth and not wrinkled on my sensitive hands. I have a bit of tactile defensiveness.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2022)

Brrrr, cold here all week too. I wore a long sleeved shirt for the first time this season yesterday.  Time for some inside projects!! 

I'm feeling like cooking something good! Like a roast, or a whole chicken, with mashed potatoes and gravy!! And stuffing!!!!


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thumb holes


I need one with a middle finger hole where I ride.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I need one with a middle finger hole where I ride.


Sounds like a craft project  cut and hem the raw edge or seal with Fray Chek


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Low last night 51, headed to mid 80's. I'll get finished with the scribe molding on the cabinet today so I can take back someone's pin nailer finally.  
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5214313
> 
> I'll be running in these this winter, very comfy and warm, highly recommend


I've been stealing this every time it comes out of the dryer... I need to get my own. 



https://shop.lululemon.com/p/womens-outerwear/Scuba-Hoodie-Plush/


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> *Low last night 51, headed to mid 80's.* I'll get finished with the scribe molding on the cabinet today so I can take back someone's pin nailer finally.
> Mornin.


Within a degree here  and I'm testing cold gear


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been stealing this every time it comes out of the dryer... I need to get my own.
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.lululemon.com/p/womens-outerwear/Scuba-Hoodie-Plush/


Did you buy it as a gift for her?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did you buy it as a gift for her?


Yes! I'm part of the gift quality control team.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes! I'm part of the gift quality control team.


You remind me of a couple of my kids.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a craft project  cut and hem the raw edge or seal with Fray Chek
> View attachment 5214314


Does that work for cut and paste?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

Most awesome winter thing I ever bought was Wrangler polyester fleece lined cargo pants. $25 at MegalaMart. Comfortable all day and no binding (long johns to pants). Got 2 pair, love em.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does that work for cut and paste?


The veritable progenitor


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Most awesome winter thing I ever bought was Wrangler polyester fleece lined cargo pants. $25 at MegalaMart. Comfortable all day and no binding (long johns to pants). Got 2 pair, love em.


Link? I hope it's still available. That would be perfect for my hub.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

I have a USAF parka with a snorkel hood, I pretty much have no use for it here, too damn warm.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a USAF parka with a snorkel hood, I pretty much have no use for it here, too damn warm.


Ok I've got to ask what the what is a snorkel hood because the picture that came to mind just didn't work


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It’s fricking pouring!!!


Send some our way!


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I've got to ask what the what is a snorkel hood because the picture that came to mind just didn't work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5214322


And that isn't what I was thinking lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5214313
> 
> I'll be running in these this winter, very comfy and warm, highly recommend


But without thumb holes??


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to go to the store and buy weed this weekend. Like a caveman.
> 
> View attachment 5213745


Snap a photo or two of the buds. Curious what the quality is like when you buy a "big bag of buds".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5214322


you should get that thing circumsized.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2022)

If you don’t know,you don’t need to.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you should get that thing circumsized.


Keeps the head warm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Snap a photo or two of the buds. Curious what the quality is like when you buy a "big bag of buds".


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a USAF parka with a snorkel hood, I pretty much have no use for it here, too damn warm.


Where were you in '14 when I almost froze my ass off in my hub's old field jacket!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Send some our way!


CA asked first!


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Where were you in '14 when I almost froze my ass off in my hub's old field jacket!


Right here, working on base as an AFETS.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But without thumb holes??


Nope, has thumbholes, how else would I get my fucking gloves on right?? Must have thumbholes, it's that whole oppositional grip thing I have going.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Right here, working on base as an AFETS.


I have pics of me high as a kit under the SR-71 static display LOL You should have swung by housing I'd have shared my mini keg with you! They even pulled the mirror out to look under the car!! That was when I realized I wasn't at Travis anymore


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, has thumbholes, how else would I get my fucking gloves on right?? Must have thumbholes, it's that whole oppositional grip thing I have going.


Could be a step up the evolutionary chain if true


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Could be a step up the evolutionary chain if true


LOL gotcha


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

Smartypants


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Smartypants


No no no that's males who think from their pants. Women are more cunning  we use the air cooled part of our anatomy to think from


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No no no that's males who think from their pants. Women are more cunning  we use the air cooled part of our anatomy to think from


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


>


You know it's true.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have pics of me high as a kit under the SR-71 static display LOL You should have swung by housing I'd have shared my mini keg with you! They even pulled the mirror out to look under the car!! That was when I realized I wasn't at Travis anymore


You just won the lottery that day with the (random) gate inspection.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> air cooled part of our anatomy


Define that please.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No no no that's males who think from their pants. Women are more cunning  we use the air cooled part of our anatomy to think from





Laughing Grass said:


> You know it's true.


At least we don't have spaghetti arms that need help from thumbholes to keep our sleeves in place


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> At least we don't have spaghetti arms that need help from thumbholes to keep our sleeves in place






She probably has guns..


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> She probably has guns..


Remains to be seen!


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Remains to be seen!


Pics?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> You just won the lottery that day with the (random) gate inspection.


I was carrying weight too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> At least we don't have spaghetti arms that need help from thumbholes to keep our sleeves in place


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> She probably has guns..


Technically those are the husbands


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

Fucking drivers I know I need drivers but windows isn't playing nice today


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5214375


I don't like brutality. I like heroics. I like the blood of heroes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

Got it......

I prefer instant gratification


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking drivers I know I need drivers but windows isn't playing nice today


Look on the bright side, with Linux you could write your own ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't like brutality. I like heroics. I like the blood of heroes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking drivers I know I need drivers but windows isn't playing nice today


I had an update this morning followed by several fatal BIOS errors. Threw a paperclip on the motherboard like I always do. Fixed!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I had an update this morning followed by several fatal BIOS errors. Threw a paperclip on the motherboard like I always do. Fixed!


I should try it. About a week ago I loaded Win 10 on my old MacBook Pro.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> At least we don't have spaghetti arms that need help from thumbholes to keep our sleeves in place


I prefer 11 inch pythons


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Homemade potato chips lightly salted yummy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Homemade potato chips lightly saltedView attachment 5214384 yummy


We love those too!

~ And, we have the same china ~


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We love those too!
> 
> ~ And, we have the same china ~


And what fine establishment sells such work?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2022)

What the hell just happened in this thread? Never mind, I'll just leave this here to confuse things more.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And what fine establishment sells such work?


For me it's Wally World or Dollar General lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> What the hell just happened in this thread? Never mind, I'll just leave this here to confuse things more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Look on the bright side, with Linux you could write your own ;D


I forgot the new laptop was never used for printing yet. lol what a crazy day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Heh. Had the worst crush on Julie Brown when I was 12.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer 11 inch pythons


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


lol I did measure them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I did measure them.


Ya gotta break out the tape measure when it's that impressive


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5214344


The finest machine trimmed buds you can buy. Smell good?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Fresh chicken stripsyummy


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fresh chicken stripsView attachment 5214513yummy


Not even stoned yet and those make me hungry Nice work!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not even stoned yet and those make me hungry Nice work!


You still got the munchies from yesterday?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Well if your skies are clear


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if your skies are clear View attachment 5214516



Went to a music festival with a friend several years ago, around 2am he stopped me dead in my tracks and said, "Whoa, look up." I did and said, "Uh what?" 

Turns out he'd never seen the Milky Way before, having living his whole life in the city. I had to stop and look because it'd been almost 20 years for me too. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Went to a music festival with a friend several years ago, around 2am he stopped me dead in my tracks and said, "Whoa, look up." I did and said, "Uh what?"
> 
> Turns out he'd never seen the Milky Way before, having living his whole life in the city. I had to stop and look because it'd been almost 20 years for me too. Haven't seen it since.


It really is amazing seeing it with no light pollution.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ya gotta break out the tape measure when it's that impressive


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It really is amazing seeing it with no light pollution.


I've lived in two major cities and the rest the time in a mostly rural community. My town as a kid had a population of 1200~ people. My high school class was in the low hundreds, I think about 300 kids in my graduating class in total. After college I moved to increasingly more urban areas with a lot more light pollution. 

I used to go out camping on a friends farm on new moon nights, and the only light at all was that coming from the stars and one really old farm light about a mile and a half away. Then nothing for almost 20 miles in any direction. Did all the photography for my astronomy class out there, it was amazing. One of the things I miss about living in a more rural area.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> The finest machine trimmed buds you can buy. Smell good?


Good is a strong word, smells alright


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, 4 year old is a bit young to mess with them. However the ire you can get from a 9 year old with these is amazing.
> 
> I hid one in my mother's pantry over Christmas one year, when my daughter found it, the howls of horror were wonderful.


O it is happening we got a giggle out of the wife so we are golden lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Found him


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You still got the munchies from yesterday?


Chicken fingers are so tasty, extra so if you can find a fresh maple bar to go with them.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)

P.S. chickens don't have hands. how can they have fingers?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> P.S. chickens don't have hands. how can they have fingers?


No wonder @Jeffislovinlife  loves coffee. It's his spirit food.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Morning 






25° out there right now. Only a few days of this then back to normal for a bit. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone today?


Grumpy.
Hmph.
Good beep.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 19, 2022)

I dreamed my plants turned brown and dropped all their leaves because I overfed. I gotta stop reading so many grow journals for a while!

Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I dreamed my plants turned brown and dropped all their leaves because I overfed. I gotta stop reading so many grow journals for a while!
> 
> Good morning


Halloween monster idea. The weed whacker. He waits until you are about to harvest, then wilts your plants and feeds off the sorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Grumpy.
> Hmph.
> Good beep.


Grumpy?! Been hanging out with @Laughing Grass too much.......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Grumpy?! Been hanging out with @Laughing Grass too much.......


I am not touching this with a 30 mile pole O.O
LG is totally normal and well adjusted. O.O


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I dreamed my plants turned brown and dropped all their leaves because I overfed. I gotta stop reading so many grow journals for a while!
> 
> Good morning




I woke up to this  I got the T5 a little too close. I'm trying to restrain myself from posting this in newbies and screaming for help


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5214719
> 
> I woke up to this  I got the T5 a little too close. I'm trying to restrain myself from posting this in newbies and screaming for help


I woke up yesterday to three of the six of mine like that. I bet the other three are the males lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning. Discovered last week that my guest bathroom toilet is connected to the hot water line.

Now I have to wait in line to use the bidet with warm water.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

Black Silk is the Strong Silent type.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I woke up yesterday to three of the six of mine like that. I bet the other three are the males lol


That really sucks. What were yours?

Mine are Greenhouse SSH a 5 pack of fems. I have a 5 pack of their Exodus Cheese too but they haven't broke the substrate yet. I also have a 15 pack of Mr.Nice's SSH I'm going to be running as a seed table next. So I'm good but it's annoying when your T5 gets a little too close LOL Because you may have been a little too high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That really sucks. What were yours?
> 
> Mine are Greenhouse SSH a 5 pack of fems. I have a 5 pack of their Exodus Cheese too but they haven't broke the substrate yet. I also have a 15 pack of Mr.Nice's SSH I'm going to be running as a seed table next. So I'm good but it's annoying when your T5 gets a little too close LOL Because you may have been a little too high.


Raspberry cough, mango skunk and space monkey. 

That mr nice SSH and cheese sound interesting.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Raspberry cough, mango skunk and space monkey.
> 
> That mr nice SSH and cheese sound interesting.


Mango Skunk, whose breeding? so sorry.

The SSH I've had was good but 4 fems is as good as 5 so I'm not upset, much


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mango Skunk, whose breeding? so sorry.
> 
> The SSH I've had was good but 4 fems is as good as 5 so I'm not upset, much


Nirvana.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

SSH x Wookie 15is nice, they call it Pinball Wizard.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 19, 2022)

Email from my pot doc: "Please allow for up to 60 minutes for our staff to contact you for your telemed appointment."
So I get to, and have, waited upwards of an hour or longer for my phone call in the past.

Sign at my pot doc's office: "Appointments must be cancelled 48 hours in advance, or a fee will be collected."
...but my ass better be punctual, prepared, and paid in advance.

I need a new pot doc.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5214719
> 
> I woke up to this  I got the T5 a little too close. I'm trying to restrain myself from posting this in newbies and screaming for help


Saddest is when people try to prop it up with a stick once it gets this far


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> Saddest is when people try to prop it up with a stick once it gets this far


Do I need to get a bamboo skewer? I'm going for the pathetic on this one.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

Just pulled a couple of runty girls yesterday. I cull anything I don’t like the looks of.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just pulled a couple of runty girls yesterday. I cull anything I don’t like the looks of.


Short girls need love too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just pulled a couple of runty girls yesterday. I cull anything I don’t like the looks of.


I have to say I think mine out runted yours ;D


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold 29 degrees outside


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

He’s Alive!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Halloween monster idea. The weed whacker. He waits until you are about to harvest, then wilts your plants and feeds off the sorrow.


Why would a weed whacker need to wilt a plant then feed off your sorrow? Wouldn't he just beat the crap out of the plant while leaving little bits of trimmer line as its calling card? Be even scarier if it was a rechargeable trimmer, you'd never hear it coming!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Why would a weed whacker need to wilt a plant then feed off your sorrow? Wouldn't he just beat the crap out of the plant while leaving little bits of trimmer line as it his calling card? Be even scarier if it was a rechargeable trimmer, you'd never hear it coming!


Yes please. Can his mask be a twisted Reagan, a bit like Mike/shatner?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Short girls need love too.


My wife is 5 feet tall, 107#. Gets all the Luvin she can stand


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My wife is 5 feet tall, 107#. Gets all the Luvin she can stand


I like tall chicks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2022)

Chictopus?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chictopus?
> 
> View attachment 5214820


You steal that from ANC?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chictopus?
> 
> View attachment 5214820


I think I puked a little.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I puked a little.


No Kentucky Fried Kraken for you!


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)

It is all about the packaging.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chictopus?
> 
> View attachment 5214820


I would call it choctopus


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No Kentucky Fried Kraken for you!


Has to be Popeyes. I don't think KFC does seafood.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has to be Popeyes. I don't think KFC does seafood.


Never had Popeyes


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had Popeyes


The best chicken, the best biscuits hands down


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The best chicken, the best biscuits hands down


Their popcorn shrimp is my jam.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

It'd be a day trip lol nowhere close


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd be a day trip lol nowhere close


You should get out and explore the world more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should get out and explore the world more.


I'm not traveling 70 miles to get fast food chicken


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not traveling 70 miles to get fast food chicken


How about 110 kilometers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm strongly considering buying this. 



https://www.amazon.ca/BUBBLEBAGDUDE-Bubble-Bag-Machine-Extractor/dp/B00LIPALHI/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

I bought eight bag kit instead, it was only $20 more than the five bag kit.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought eight bag kit instead, it was only $20 more than the five bag kit.
> 
> View attachment 5214855


I can't wait to see whose looks more like baby poo! Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How about 110 kilometers?


I'd still need about 2 miles......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought eight bag kit instead, it was only $20 more than the five bag kit.
> 
> View attachment 5214855


Make bubble then press  



You don't need the machine or most of the bags. And I'd suggest a pump sprayer and a bucket drain.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought eight bag kit instead, it was only $20 more than the five bag kit.
> 
> View attachment 5214855


I only use 3 bags, I use a paint stirrer and my battery powered drill to mix it.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had Popeyes


You'd like it...It has a little spice to it. I prefer KFC. 



Laughing Grass said:


> Their popcorn shrimp is my jam.
> 
> View attachment 5214846


Me too!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I can't wait to see whose looks more like baby poo! Lol


Did you order your bags yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Make bubble then press
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need the machine or most of the bags. And I'd suggest a pump sprayer and a bucket drain.





raratt said:


> I only use 3 bags, I use a paint stirrer and my battery powered drill to mix it.


Too late already ordered. It wasn't very expensive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd still need about 2 miles......


I rounded for convenience.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you order your bags yet?


Yeah, I ordered them on amazon! Gonna do a quick dry and then get ice this weekend. I don't want to have it around forever because the stems are gonna be all snappy and breaky. Should be dry enough to process by Sunday, with how much humidity I can suck out of the room!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I ordered them on amazon! Gonna do a quick dry and then get ice this weekend. I don't want to have it around forever because the stems are gonna be all snappy and breaky. Should be dry enough to process by Sunday, with how much humidity I can suck out of the room!


Exciting! we'll compare notes Monday. 

I've done it both ways, wet and dry. I prefer fresh freeze over dry. It preserves the taste IMO.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 19, 2022)

This reminds me, I should get some solvent and make some oil with all the trim I have.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I ordered them on amazon! Gonna do a quick dry and then get ice this weekend. I don't want to have it around forever because the stems are gonna be all snappy and breaky. Should be dry enough to process by Sunday, with how much humidity I can suck out of the room!


This is crude but might help with the way your plant grew. I try to keep bigger sticks out so they don't punch a hole in the screen.


Edit: forgot the picture.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too late already ordered. It wasn't very expensive.


You still may want a pump sprayer. It helps keep it all together.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This is crude but might help with the way your plant grew. I try to keep bigger sticks out so they don't punch a hole in the screen.
> View attachment 5214869
> 
> Edit: forgot the picture.


I can rig something up with rubber tipped s hooks to keep the tops of the branches out, that's a good call.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too late already ordered. It wasn't very expensive.


I also bought all the bags. Just after a few runs I stopped using most of them because it saves a crap load of time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I can rig something up with rubber tipped s hooks to keep the tops of the branches out, that's a good call.


Or just get sticky hands and pull the branches through your fingers and pop off the little buds right onto the ice. I've done that before too.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 19, 2022)

This came up in my GIS to to find a butane meme. I had to see it, so do you.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I also bought all the bags. Just after a few runs I stopped using most of them because it saves a crap load of time.


I was thinking of only using 220, 75, and 25... is that too lazy?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Or just get sticky hands and pull the branches through your fingers and pop off the little buds right onto the ice. I've done that before too.


I don't know if they can be popped off! It's going to be some very green hash, for sure. I plan on just making it into edibles and never smoking it not even once, lol.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking of only using 220, 75, and 25... is that too lazy?


That's pretty much what I do.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't know if they can be popped off! It's going to be some very green hash, for sure. I plan on just making it into edibles and never smoking it not even once, lol.


Just don't over wash and it won't be green.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 19, 2022)

We're getting gas station weed pickup in Florida for MMJ. 

I guess it's going to be a minute before any company in the state decides it has at least a few customers who care about the quality of the product as opposed to the ease of picking it up on the way home. I used to sit at a dudes house and play playstation for upwards of two hours while I waited for him to pickup from his supplier, convenience isn't exactly something stoners expect. We just want comfort and some entertainment while we're inconvenienced.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

Found cleaning out some old boxes. I got this for Christmas in 2012. Still had the charger with it.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found cleaning out some old boxes. I got this for Christmas in 2012. Still had the charger with it.
> 
> View attachment 5214875



I've got a stack of aged out devices dating to the Palm III, all functional and with hardware/software. One day they'll either go to recycling or the Smithsonian, whoever pays more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've got a stack of aged out devices dating to the Palm III, all functional and with hardware/software. One day they'll either go to recycling or the Smithsonian, whoever pays more.


Do you ever turn them on just for nostalgia? I can't remember if I put a password on this, and if there is do I remember it?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

Hillbill's finest is most folks' antiques when it comes to technology.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

I do have some nice lights though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You still may want a pump sprayer. It helps keep it all together.


One like this helps tremendously.






Just fill it with ice cold water and set it to a strong stream. 

Edit: Get a brand spanking new one and dedicate it to this only.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

And one of these


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And one of these


For which part? Emptying the bucket...?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One like this helps tremendously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? I’ve made bubble hash before


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> For which part? Emptying the bucket...?



I like to use a lot of water but not let the material sit in too much water. That let's you drain as needed and not disturb the process. I use my sprayer to wash the ice in the work bag. Then to wash the sides and gather everything to the middle of the bottom of the bag for easy collection.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why? I’ve made bubble hash before


I have to go get my other phone that has pictures of this. Give me a few


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like to use a lot of water but not let the material sit in too much water. That let's you drain as needed and not disturb the process. I use my sprayer to wash the ice in the work bag. Then to wash the sides and gather everything to the middle of the bottom of the bag for easy collection.


Oh, that's smart. I was just gonna have a second bucket on hand to put the bags on for a second if I needed to lower the water level.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why? I’ve made bubble hash before


Push a little spot down


Then push to the center


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, that's smart. I was just gonna have a second bucket on hand to put the bags on for a second if I needed to lower the water level.


I use 3. One for working in......one to drain into and one to hold wet bags. You can use another for more fresh ice water also.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2022)

I use 2, and switch the bags between them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2022)

My rule of thumb for bubble was "3 bags of ice should be enough" so I'd get 6.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My rule of thumb for bubble was "3 bags of ice should be enough" so I'd get 6.


I was thinking 2 25 lb bags... O.O 6 of those?!?!?!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was thinking 2 25 lb bags... O.O 6 of those?!?!?!


It all depends on how much you're processing, ambient temp, potable water temp etc... - for just your one rogue unruly girl I'd think 3 ish regular sized bags (so your 50 would work fine I would think).


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2022)

I used close to 2 20 pound bags. I froze the trim first also.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I used close to 2 20 pound bags. *I froze the trim first also.*


Yep, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It all depends on how much you're processing, ambient temp, potable water temp etc... - for just your one rogue unruly girl I'd think 3 ish regular sized bags (so your 50 would work fine I would think).


I am pretty decent at guessing dry weight from wet for no particular reason. I would guess the sister plant that grew normally is about 10 ounces. The black apple weighs a lot more than her on the hanging hooks, but is stemmier. How much would you choose for 8 ounces at 65 degrees F room temp, assuming about 50 percent humidity of the plant material? 
I don't live close enough to anywhere to go grab ice real quick like, since my back has been too shitty to carry a bag half mile. I need to have enough, or toss the too warm stuff half way thru


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, forgot to mention that.


My freezer is full of turkey :[ I might need to buy a chest freezer for muh basement. To satisfy my weed habit.


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> This came up in my GIS to to find a butane meme. I had to see it, so do you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife collects cow art and bric-a-brac.


I bought her this little gem near 15 years back.







She only uses it to light her bowl.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

One of the reasons I wash the ice and don't let it sit in water. Water will thaw the ice faster.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the reasons I wash the ice and don't let it sit in water. Water will thaw the ice faster.


I don't think I know what you mean by washing the ice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't think I know what you mean by washing the ice.


I spray the ice and material to wash the trichomes down into the water and then they can be filtered by the bags. I call it washing the ice.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I spray the ice and material to wash the trichomes down into the water and then be filtered by the bags. I call it washing the ice.


Ahhh, I see! I think this run is out of time for amazon orders, but next run I am gonna get a sprayer. seems like a good tool to have, especially if I decide to breed this wretched strain to a stable point for fun... 

Spindly weed for ever


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh, I see! I think this run is out of time for amazon orders, but next run I am gonna get a sprayer. seems like a good tool to have, especially if I decide to breed this wretched strain to a stable point for fun...
> 
> Spindly weed for ever


Just go to the hardware store. They have them. It makes a difference.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just go to the hardware store. They have them. It makes a difference.


I don't live near one! It is the one store type I overlooked when moving....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't live near one! It is the one store type I overlooked when moving....


You can't be more rural than me....you don't even drive a jeep


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can't be more rural than me....you don't even drive a jeep


I don't drive, bud. I don't get around so good...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't drive, bud. I don't get around so good...


Ok I get it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I get it.


you started it D: I didn't mean to bug you.
Honestly, thanks so much for the help. it's really gonna matter this weekend.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you ever turn them on just for nostalgia? I can't remember if I put a password on this, and if there is do I remember it?


I did a couple of times, the big one was the first time they got unearthed from the attic and we had a "holy shit" moment. After that not so often, there's a reason they're in the lonely toys box. 

On the subject, just finished watching the new iPad launch video and decided we're getting the kidlet an iPad pro for the holidays. I insist she at least have the m2 chip so she can do 99% of the computing her school needs without bothering my windows gaming machine or desktop Mac. 

So .... ugh, better make room in the attic box for the new kid in about 6-8 years, right next to the old iPad air that's been there for 2 years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> you started it D: I didn't mean to bug you.
> Honestly, thanks so much for the help. it's really gonna matter this weekend.


Not bugging me. Ask anything you want.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not bugging me. Ask anything you want.


Hey, thanks. Sorry I jumped at you, it's hard to not be able to walk a few blocks with a bag of ice at less than 40. I got some bad health news a few months ago that's gonna take a toll on my ability to carry ice bags for the rest of my life, even. So I am looking for that easy way!
also, if I can ask ANYTHING I want.... 

How are babies made?


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, thanks. Sorry I jumped at you, it's hard to not be able to walk a few blocks with a bag of ice at less than 40. I got some bad health news a few months ago that's gonna take a toll on my ability to carry ice bags for the rest of my life, even. So I am looking for that easy way!
> also, if I can ask ANYTHING I want....
> 
> How are babies made?


What are little boys made of?
What are little boys made of?
Snips and snails
And puppy-dogs’ tails,
That’s what little boys are made of.

What are little girls made of?
What are little girls made of?
Sugar and spice
And everything nice,
That’s what little girls are made of.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> What are little boys made of?
> What are little boys made of?
> Snips and snails
> And puppy-dogs’ tails,
> ...


I'm pretty sure this little girl is a muppet made out of kief and potential homelessness... 
*anyone remember when sesame street made a homeless lady arc..?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, thanks. Sorry I jumped at you, it's hard to not be able to walk a few blocks with a bag of ice at less than 40. I got some bad health news a few months ago that's gonna take a toll on my ability to carry ice bags for the rest of my life, even. So I am looking for that easy way!
> also, if I can ask ANYTHING I want....
> 
> *How are babies made?*


What did the penis say to the vagina??

















Don't make me cum in there


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Morning 






I don't feel like I slept at all 

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched fear street yesterday night! kinda campy...
I would have slept better, but tango woke me up wanting me to refill her water bowl. 
Beep!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning, It's Thursday? I missed an appointment yesterday lol. Where'd the week go?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, It's Thursday? I missed an appointment yesterday lol. Where'd the week go?


Yeah, I feel like it was just yesterday I was complaining about Monday...
Was it an important appointment?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah, I feel like it was just yesterday I was complaining about Monday...
> Was it an important appointment?


Na no big deal, probably gonna charge me for missing it tho. 

My bubble kit shipped yesterday.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na no big deal, probably gonna charge me for missing it tho.
> 
> My bubble kit shipped yesterday.


I am super excited to try the bags too! Last time I used a plastic rice storage tub and a stove and pot...
The machine you bought agitates it for you, right? That sounds cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I watched fear street yesterday night! kinda campy...
> I would have slept better, but tango woke me up wanting me to refill her water bowl.
> Beep!


We're going to rent the loneliest boy in the world this weekend. I'm in the mood for comedy horrors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am super excited to try the bags too! Last time I used a plastic rice storage tub and a stove and pot...
> The machine you bought agitates it for you, right? That sounds cool.


It's a rebadged portable clothes washing machine lol. 









Pyle Home(R) PUCWM11 Compact & Portable Washing Machine | Walmart Canada


Buy Pyle Home(R) PUCWM11 Compact & Portable Washing Machine from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Portable washers available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're going to rent the loneliest boy in the world this weekend. I'm in the mood for comedy horrors.


That looks horrible lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That looks horrible lol


I don't know, I think it looks cute.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am gonna get a sprayer.
> 
> Spindly weed for ever


I just use the one on my sink.
Mornin.


----------



## solakani (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning. All ready to press some cured flower. A garden wand is an essential tools for me in making bubble hash. Pair it with a small RV pump and 12V power supply. RIP Frenchy Cannoli.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just use the one on my sink.
> Mornin.


The one on my sink doesn't get much pressure, but it might work!


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

I bought some extra press screens also to dry it out a bit. Make sure it is really dry before jarring it up or it WILL mold. A press is a nice thing to have if you're not just going to squish it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I bought some extra press screens also to dry it out a bit. Make sure it is really dry before jarring it up or it WILL mold. A press is a nice thing to have if you're not just going to squish it.


Like a mold to squeeze it into after you dry it?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The one on my sink doesn't get much pressure, but it might work!


I just use it to round up the hash on the screen and scoop it up with a spoon. I roll up the bag to make access easy. Remember to clean the bag well after, I back wash it through the screen to make sure it doesn't clog than hang it to dry.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Like a mold to squeeze it into after you dry it?





https://www.amazon.com/LEWOT-Stainless-Cylindrical-Pre-Press-Packaging/dp/B09WMBHRBJ/ref=sr_1_4?crid=84DMHVD4Y1A4&keywords=hash+press&qid=1666270323&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI2LjM1IiwicXNhIjoiNi4xNSIsInFzcCI6IjUuNjkifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=hash+press%2Caps%2C489&sr=8-4




I got one with my bags, it's pretty handy. Makes it more portable and I can portion it out by weight...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just use it to round up the hash on the screen and scoop it up with a spoon. I roll up the bag to make access easy. Remember to clean the bag well after, I back wash it through the screen to make sure it doesn't clog than hang it to dry.


I was hoping they could stand up to iso. I was gonna put them into a jar to let the sticky dissolve


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was hoping they could stand up to iso. I was gonna put them into a jar to let the sticky dissolve


I haven't had a problem with the way I have been doing it. It isn't really sticky like the bud, I have no idea why.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was hoping they could stand up to iso. I was gonna put them into a jar to let the sticky dissolve


It should. If I need to do a serious clean that's how I did it. 

I only needed to do a serious clean after everything got to warm with fresh frozen. That’s when I started using the sprayer with ice water. The one on the sink works but it isn't as cold. 



raratt said:


> I haven't had a problem with the way I have been doing it. It isn't really sticky like the bud, I have no idea why.


Not in my experience, but we all have different environments and material. So I guess that could be it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm pretty sure this little girl is a muppet made out of kief and potential homelessness...
> *anyone remember when sesame street made a homeless lady arc..?


Labyrinth?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

I have double washed it before, but you take a chance of making green hash from overworking the bud/trim. Might taste a little different.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Labyrinth?
> 
> View attachment 5215158


No, it was a pink haired lady. I swear this exists. Maybe I hallucinated my childhood. It was on a vhs tape, so mom would have ripped it off...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

When I dissolved the water off on the stovetop, it made the pot I used horribly sticky. I made pasta a few weeks later and it still smelled...


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When I dissolved the water off on the stovetop, it made the pot I used horribly sticky. I made pasta a few weeks later and it still smelled...


Difference between cold and hot I guess.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

Throw some alcohol in there and scrub it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

I did! I had missed a spot. What can I say, stoner doing the dishes, eh?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

I'm thinking about infusing some almond bark with some tincture I made. Definitely doing it outdoors, don't want to remodel the kitchen again.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I did! I had missed a spot. What can I say, stoner doing the dishes, eh?


I always read your sig
“She Does a Growl”


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I always read your sig
> “She Does a Growl”


I mostly talk to dogs, you would be correct...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When I dissolved the water off on the stovetop, it made the pot I used horribly sticky. I made pasta a few weeks later and it still smelled...


You evaporated the water off of bubble hash in a pot?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You evaporated the water off of bubble hash in a pot?


I was doing internet things! I looked up "how to make hash with only household tools." I dumped the ice and water and bud all into one container, shook it, then strained out the solids in a sieve. After that I simmered off the majority of the water, and when it was mostly evaporated I poured it through a coffee filter. It was green, but powerful.

It was a ratchet ass method, but it worked! I got like 3** grams from an ounce, so pretty poor return


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was doing internet things! I looked up "how to make hash with only household tools." I dumped the ice and water and bud all into one container, shook it, then strained out the solids in a sieve. After that I simmered off the majority of the water, and when it was mostly evaporated I poured it through a coffee filter. It was green, but powerful.
> 
> It was a ratchet ass method, but it worked! I got like 3** grams from an ounce, so pretty poor return


Reddit? lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Reddit? lol.


????????????


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Reddit? lol.


Nope, googled it and ended up on some random weed articles site. I mean, it worked, right? I didn't want to risk using the leftover micron bags to try and filter it faster because I wasn't sure what size it needed to be 
The boiling off was to have less water to drip through a coffee filter, I think


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

A search engine got it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Nope, googled it and ended up on some random weed articles site. I mean, it worked, right? I didn't want to risk using the leftover micron bags to try and filter it faster because I wasn't sure what size it needed to be
> The boiling off was to have less water to drip through a coffee filter, I think


Well it's good you found your way here then. 

Sounds more like RSO production.


----------



## solakani (Oct 20, 2022)

LOL. The R in RSO. 

Why use alcohol and wait a month for evaporation when water and heat gets her done.

Don't do this.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well it's good you found your way here then.
> 
> Sounds more like RSO production.


I mean, this was like a month ago. >.< I knew it was gonna be ratchet, I was bored! I thought you used alcohol for rso  
Now I'm gonna blow my kitchen up doing something else. Thanks.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A search engine got it lol


More like a scummy bathroom floor, but sometimes an interesting fact is scratched into the tile with some keys


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, this was like a month ago. >.< I knew it was gonna be ratchet, I was bored! I thought you used alcohol for rso
> Now I'm gonna blow my kitchen up doing something else. Thanks.


That's why I'm infusing over a rice cooker on the patio with the tincture, fire and 190 proof is not a good combination.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning, mad scientists.

Here is a health tip. Even if you can do a rigorous daily workout of push-ups, one-legged squats and high-rep low weight exercises, DO NOT TRY YOGA! I should have started more slowly, such as, laying on the floor and imagining yoga positions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Morning ladies and gent, how are you people doing......

@Rsawr love the sativas btw, looked like they were a hand full or sorts,they usually are js

woke up this morning to a cool 47F this morning, feels pretty good, even got my nipples hard, high today 82F......it will be in the higher 80's by this weekend then nother cool down.....

welp time to attack these taco's and get a warm up


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's why I'm infusing over a rice cooker on the patio with the tincture, fire and 190 proof is not a good combination.


Ahhh! I see. So you actually heat the alcohol. I was thinking if I tried it I would make qwiso, then point fans at it. Maybe put it on a heating pad, too


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

My workout.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning, mad scientists.
> 
> Here is a health tip. Even if you can do a rigorous daily workout of push-ups, one-legged squats and high-rep low weight exercises, DO NOT TRY YOGA! I should have started more slowly, such as, laying on the floor and imagining yoga positions.


Sounds like somebody wants to try Pilates then he he he


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh! I see. So you actually heat the alcohol. I was thinking if I tried it I would make qwiso, then point fans at it. Maybe put it on a heating pad, too


I'm making QWET with Everclear. I can get 190 proof.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm making QWET with Everclear. I can get 190 proof.


I can too! You're right, I wrongly called it qwiso, I have never seen qwet written out!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Coffee is needed


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee is needed


just got a warm up myself


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, this was like a month ago. >.< I knew it was gonna be ratchet, I was bored! I thought you used alcohol for rso
> Now I'm gonna blow my kitchen up doing something else. Thanks.


Yeah I have no idea what you where reading but sounds like whoever wrote it was confused.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

solakani said:


> LOL. The R in RSO.


Rick


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ahhh! I see. So you actually heat the alcohol. I was thinking if I tried it I would make qwiso, then point fans at it. Maybe put it on a heating pad, too


Heat works.......dangerous but works fine. Don't use flame anywhere near it. And don't breath it in.


----------



## solakani (Oct 20, 2022)

Low temp solvent extractions needs lab equipment. Gives best results. DIY need not apply.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Heat works.......dangerous but works fine. Don't use flame anywhere near it. And don't breath it in.


I meant qwet apparently. I only use iso to clean. I am too coward to mess with something poisonous that's meant for inhalation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

solakani said:


> Low temp solvent extractions needs lab equipment. Gives best results. DIY need not apply.


Oh really......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

solakani said:


> Low temp solvent extractions needs lab equipment. Gives best results. DIY need not apply.


Isn't quick wash low temp solvent extraction? Or does that mean something specific in science?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I meant qwet apparently. I only use iso to clean. I am too coward to mess with something poisonous that's meant for inhalation.


You can do a quick wash with everclear. You don't want to breathe that in because it will go straight to your head......instant spins.


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, this was like a month ago. >.< I knew it was gonna be ratchet, I was bored! I thought you used alcohol for rso
> Now I'm gonna blow my kitchen up doing something else. Thanks.


alcohol is flammable, not explosive


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can do a quick wash with everclear. You don't want to breathe that in because it will go straight to your head......instant spins.


Yeah, I have done it before. I was high for a year on the stuff. That is easy. I just never reduced it before! Can you eat the rso goo, after?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> alcohol is flammable, not explosive


You don't know how determined I am D:


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Isn't quick wash low temp solvent extraction? Or does that mean something specific in science?


Yes, however to infuse the almond bark I need to evaporate out the alcohol and use the leftovers to infuse it along with melting it like chocolate..


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can you eat the rso goo, after?


Ever heard of shatter or wax?


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 20, 2022)

Blown-up kitchens cause divorce.

I have a Source Turbo. Very pricey when I bought it & still is but I just saw a new machine for 1/2 the price called LEVO-C.

How much $ are you wasting with inefficient extraction?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ever heard of shatter or wax?


Heard, never seen or encountered.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's why I'm infusing over a rice cooker on the patio with the tincture, fire and 190 proof is not a good combination.


Last time I made a tincture I did a multi day cold soak in sealed mason jars. Turned out great and didn't have to worry about blowing up the garage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Heard, *never seen or encountered.*


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5215257


I only use the stuff I grow and process. Still have never gone to a dispensary >.<
Rsawr's ratchet weedery is my only brand D:
I should go to one and just buy one of everything I haven't seen before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I only use the stuff I grow and process. Still have never gone to a dispensary >.<
> Rsawr's ratchet weedery is my only brand D:
> I should go to one and just buy one of everything I haven't seen before.


buy yourself a cheapo hair straightener and some parchment paper. You can make small amounts quite easily.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> buy yourself a cheapo hair straightener and some parchment paper. You can make small amounts quite easily.


I couldn't get it to work. I think you and dw actually tried to coach me through it some months ago! I'll try again when the blue og is dry enough to work with.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I couldn't get it to work. I think you and dw actually tried to coach me through it some months ago! I'll try again when the blue og is dry enough to work with.


Yea it was dw, I haven't tried it myself but I've seen lots of pics of others doing it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I couldn't get it to work. I think you and dw actually tried to coach me through it some months ago! I'll try again when the blue og is dry enough to work with.


We got you. You'll get this.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hey, thanks. Sorry I jumped at you, it's hard to not be able to walk a few blocks with a bag of ice at less than 40. I got some bad health news a few months ago that's gonna take a toll on my ability to carry ice bags for the rest of my life, even. So I am looking for that easy way!
> also, if I can ask ANYTHING I want....
> 
> How are babies made?


I usually make some blocks of ice in my own freezer too, and they help keep the temp extra cold in your work buckets, and your ice cubes last longer...and I've made my own cubes too, if you plan ahead....especially if you are carrying it!! 

I tried dry ice once and it didn't work any better...in fact i like using regular ice better. 

I have a bunch of select trim too, that is/was all super sticky. I should have made hash already. It *is* a lot of work!! I have the same setup as LG just ordered, with work bags for inside the machine. I think some people put the weed directly into the machine, but I don't know how that would work without a huge mess. I personally like the paint stirrer on a drill the best.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I usually make some blocks of ice in my own freezer too, and they help keep the temp extra cold in your work buckets, and your ice cubes last longer...and I've made my own cubes too, if you plan ahead....especially if you are carrying it!!
> 
> I tried dry ice once and it didn't work any better...in fact i like using regular ice better.
> 
> I have a bunch of select trim too, that is/was all super sticky. I should have made hash already. It *is* a lot of work!! I have the same setup as LG just ordered, with work bags for inside the machine. I think some people put the weed directly into the machine, but I don't know how that would work without a huge mess. I personally like the paint stirrer on a drill the best.


I just tossed 2 trays 2 trays in! I don't have tons of room, but I think I can jam a few pounds of ice in the freezer.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2022)

It's been pretty damned cold and I've been stuck indoors (with my new watermellon zkittlez cart that I am loving), but I see we have a "warm" streak starting tomorrow and I have a long list of outdoor stuff to get done. Yeah!!

 Been so lazy.,..It's almost 2 and I am still in my jammies. OK, I will shift into adult mode for a minute


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just tossed 2 trays 2 trays in! I don't have tons of room, but I think I can jam a few pounds of ice in the freezer.


Cook up one of them turkeys and you'll have more room....and if you make stuffing at least take a picture for us....Thanksgiving user to be my favorite holiday....It is like all of the good food with none of the pressures of gift giving.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2022)

I bought a BIG sweet potato pie last night and already had 2 fat slices....Yum.

AND a half gallon of eggnog.

Neither is helping my diet.

OMG, I also bought a bag of fun size Babe Ruth's....Yeah they were fun for less than 24 hours!

It's the damned watermellon zkittlez cart !!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

I saw a snowflake

Gross.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I bought a BIG sweet potato pie last night and already had 2 fat slices....Yum.
> 
> AND a half gallon of eggnog.
> 
> ...


I wanna be you when I grow up!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Cook up one of them turkeys and you'll have more room....and if you make stuffing at least take a picture for us....Thanksgiving user to be my favorite holiday....It is like all of the good food with none of the pressures of gift giving.


I split half of it with my roomie, but I was able to shove everything around to clear a drawer.... and I did decide to defrost a butterball breast, lol. You know me too well D:


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5215281


You can borrow mine any time you want…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> You can borrow mine any time you want…
> 
> View attachment 5215298


Wow she's gotten big already. 

I'd corrupt her


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a snowflake
> 
> Gross.


What'd you call me?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow she's gotten big already.
> 
> I'd corrupt her


She’s already manipulative af.
No idea where she got THAT from….


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> She’s already manipulative af.
> No idea where she got THAT from….


Required survival skills. She's gonna do great!


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Required *female *survival skills. She's gonna do great!


fify


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> fify


But you JUST manipulated a post...


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But you JUST manipulated a post...


Corrected... It lacked specificity.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Corrected... It lacked specificity.


And now the gaslighting? Are you secretly a woman? You have to tell me if I ask.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Corrected... It lacked specificity.


Didn't we cover this on Tuesday?



curious2garden said:


> Women are more cunning  we use the air cooled part of our anatomy to think from


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't we cover this on Tuesday?


I never got a definition...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I never got a definition...


definition of what?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> definition of what?


"Air cooled part."


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> "Air cooled part."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> "Air cooled part."


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> "Air cooled part."


wasn't me


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5215337


Zactly, wax on, wax off, and a skirt...


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Speaking of cooling...


Nice segway eh?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Speaking of cooling...
> View attachment 5215339
> 
> Nice segway eh?


your just bout opposite of us, we were cool monday and warming up towards the weekend...


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> your just bout opposite of us, we were cool monday and warming up towards the weekend...


North wind on Sunday, hope everyone is safe with ignition sources...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do I need to get a bamboo skewer? I'm going for the pathetic on this one.


You should be good...



SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> North wind on Sunday, hope everyone is safe with ignition sources...


 we got an 1in 1/2 of rain monday, we should be ok, our south wind is coming back this weekend and the return northwind is coming monday

i just realized i need to start up the burn pit.....damn


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a snowflake
> 
> Gross.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> You should be good...
> 
> View attachment 5215351
> 
> SH420


Sorry.....can you please take the pic under normal blurple lighting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


>


Wow that sucks! After today it's smooth sailing for a few days.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5215281


Overrated!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Shit shit shit can someone please tell Monday to go the f*ck away after emergency cleaning of father-in-law's apartment get home find out that our bank account is been cleaned out because of Amazon shitty the shit shit #$%&$%#@&%$# hopefully you all had a better day damit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

It's green not for long


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit shit shit can someone please tell Monday to go the f*ck away after emergency cleaning of father-in-law's apartment get home find out that our bank account is been cleaned out because of Amazon shitty the shit shit #$%&$%#@&%$# hopefully you all had a better day damit


Hope you get your money back. Jeez, what the heck...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

And one more thing my stoned brain can't get around how is it that they always get more money than what is in the account and not by a little bit ether makes no sense to me ok I'm done whining


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Hope you get your money back. Jeez, what the heck...


Yes we did can't get to it for 3 up to 6 days or whenever the new card gets here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Ok now I'm done someone show me some bud porn please


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok now I'm done someone show me some bud porn please



chernobyl Slymer
Grown by @visajoe1
Get ‘em wet Jeff !


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok now I'm done someone show me some bud porn please


How about pictures from my latest harvest. Such "bud"!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How about pictures from my latest harvest. Such "bud"!
> View attachment 5215431


Works for me 


BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5215429
> chernobyl Slymer
> Grown by @visajoe1
> Get ‘em wet Jeff !


Thank you for that love that color yuppers


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Works for me


Hope you guys gave them hell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok now I'm done someone show me some bud porn please


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Got my machine


----------



## solakani (Oct 20, 2022)

Need to mod that accordion hose


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

solakani said:


> Need to mod that accordion hose


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok now I'm done someone show me some bud porn please



Ok u asked for it


----------



## solakani (Oct 20, 2022)

Better drainage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5215534
> Ok u asked for it


So what is it?information is needed


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what is it?information is needed




Oh just a lot of fuckery


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5215583
> 
> Oh just a lot of fuckery


Nice stockpile how the smoke taste


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

So what's the verdict on the Ford? Hopefully it is something that can be dealt with fairly painless


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nice stockpile how the smoke taste


Yummy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yummy...


So what time of year do you Johnny Appleseed it down there?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Wait a minute don't you work tomorrow morning get some rest my friend


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what's the verdict on the Ford? Hopefully it is something that can be dealt with fairly painless


 The pos went to a mechanic I know, think I got a little bartering I need to do. She shit the trans, thinking bands since it auto, this is gonna hurt....moths in my wallet are making noices....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute don't you work tomorrow morning get some rest my friend


Will do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 20, 2022)

Didn't you try to adjust the Bands or don't mess with that witch I wouldn't blaim you hopefully he likes the barter system lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

Good morning. High of 75 today! Gonna be a great day.

Dunkin's medium roast beans with oatmeal cookie coffee creamer and a big bag of Tropicana Cookies vape. I am a happy camper.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

solakani said:


> Better drainage.
> View attachment 5215536




Please elaborate on how this will help or improve the process. That's the drain....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Morning 






Happy Friday! Might hit mid 50's today nice and sunny. 

How's everyone doing? Any weekend plans?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 21, 2022)

I have that washer.
Product goes into a zipper work bag with ice. More ice and water on the outside.
Trics are broken off and flow through the work bag and out the drain into the bubble bags.
If the drain hose is ribbed, the trics could get hung up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I have that washer.
> Product goes into a zipper work bag with ice. More ice and water on the outside.
> Trics are broken off and flow through the work bag and out the drain into the bubble bags.
> If the drain hose is ribbed, the trics could get hung up.


That's dumb. Sounds like a lot of surface area for the trics to stick to. 

How about a full mesh work bag inside of the others. Then the drain is just waste.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5189163








Cock sock?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

solakani said:


> The ribbed channels in these kinds of hoses capture and collect the trichomes from the water as it’s drained from the machine and into your bubble bags.


2 posts up.....


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

Beep beep, meeps!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2022)

brrrr

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> brrrr
> 
> Good morning
> 
> ...


I like that song 





















And that temp


----------



## solakani (Oct 21, 2022)

Gelato


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

The Blue OG tastes like snozzberies!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The Blue OG tastes like snozzberies!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The Blue OG tastes like snozzberies!


Fun fact! Snozzberies were dicks. Willy Wonka had the children lick wallpaper that tasted like dick.

Dahl uses it again in My Uncle Oswald. 

"How did you manage to roll the old rubbery thing on him?"

"There's only one way when they get violent," Yasmin said. "I grabbed hold of his snozzberry and hung onto it like grim death and gave it a twist or two to make him hold still."

"Ow."

"Very effective."

"I'll bet it is."

"You can lead them around anywhere you want like that."

"I'm sure."

"It's like putting a twitch on a horse."


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fun fact! Snozzberies were dicks. Willy Wonka had the children lick wallpaper that tasted like dick.
> 
> Dahl uses it again in My Uncle Oswald.
> 
> ...


Let's leave the "Chocolate Factory" alone please.......or where you watching Willy Wanker?

Totally different story......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let's leave the "Chocolate Factory" alone please.......or where you watching Willy Wanker?
> 
> Totally different story......


They're books you neanderthal.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fun fact! Snozzberies were dicks. Willy Wonka had the children lick wallpaper that tasted like dick.
> 
> Dahl uses it again in My Uncle Oswald.
> 
> ...


I think that weed might have destroyed my reading comprehension.
Huh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're books you neanderthal.


They have books on pornhub?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're books you neanderthal.


Out there somewhere is a group of folks that identify as neanderthal, and they are no doubt offended.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Out there somewhere is a group of folks that identify as neanderthal, and they are no doubt offended.


You're right. I'll report her.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

Morning all....hows everyone doing....man the 4 item salad did me over last night and of course that 18pk didn't have a chance.......

woke up this morning to the low 50's feels pretty good, high today bout 85F with a wind shift from the south.....

now it's time to attack these taco's (el pastor and celantro) and get a warm up........gotta finish this quote today on a 74 Ghia


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2022)

Yea our warmup begins. Hoping to change the coolant, oil & filter, and service the ATV today, including putting the freshly painted plow back together and installing it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

good taco's (burp).....i'm gonna feel that later...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

GET OVER HERE


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> GET OVER HERE View attachment 5215732


salad?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

Nopers not today


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nopers not today View attachment 5215734


gotta love a good sativa in the morning......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta love a good sativa in the morning......


I'm telling the wife that it is your fault lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

Late good morning to you all. Today looks pretty nice here. Sunny and the wind is down. My dog is giving me that look...time to down a few gummies and go see what we can see


----------



## solakani (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

JFC trying to grind a test sample of black apple got my grinder jammed with stems D: I had to beat it open on the desk, then grind with clippers in a cup...
I can't stop giggling though, so I'll survive


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> JFC trying to grind a test sample of black apple got my grinder jammed with stems D: I had to beat it open on the desk, then grind with clippers in a cup...
> I can't stop giggling though, so I'll survive


Your weed is too sticky


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Your weed is too sticky


I hate you so much D;


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I hate you so much D;


So does that mean he is right?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So does that mean he is right?


In more than one way. He out-punned me, and so must die.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Late good morning to you all. Today looks pretty nice here. Sunny and the wind is down. My dog is giving me that look...time to down a few gummies and go see what we can see


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2022)

So the wife and kid are going out this evening and I'm home alone after 5. 

So today's options became mow the lawn (still a bit sore from surgery but not bad), water the plants, and do housework. 

Option b) go to friend's house and get him stoned while his fience is out of town. 

Option b has already been chosen. It's always a honor to get a friend good and stoned. Still should water the plants though.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fun fact! Snozzberies were dicks. Willy Wonka had the children lick wallpaper that tasted like dick.
> 
> Dahl uses it again in My Uncle Oswald.
> 
> ...


Dahl was so sneaky that way


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5215746


Looks like a birdy place.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Let the weekend begin!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

The eternal question: what's for dinner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The eternal question: what's for dinner.


Momma & I have that conversation most every morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma & I have that conversation most every morning.


i'm having that coversation now.....she's trying to talk me into doing some pork ribs


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The eternal question: what's for dinner.


Zataran's Jambalaya. My wife is starting it in 30 minutes when I go pick up the mini-me.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

I am sticky, and I made a mess, and I got a big ol glob of wet hash stuck to my t-shirt. And I'm about half way done. 
Doesn't look as green bird pooish as I was expecting!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2022)

Big ol' Glob of Wet Hash is the name of my Willie Nelson/Snoop Dog fusion Ukulele quintet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am sticky, and I made a mess, and I got a big ol glob of wet hash stuck to my t-shirt. And I'm about half way done.
> Doesn't look as green bird pooish as I was expecting!
> View attachment 5215803


How are you planning on drying it?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How are you planning on drying it?


 I was just gonna leave it on the screen and pop it in the drying tent with blue og, who had real bud structure and is still wet...


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was just gonna leave it on the screen and pop it in the drying tent with blue og, who had real bud structure and is still wet...


If you have two of the screens is is good to mash it between them to make it thinner so it will dry quicker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was just gonna leave it on the screen and pop it in the drying tent with blue og, who had real bud structure and is still wet...


I like to break it up into smaller pieces and put it on clean cardboard. I've had mold in one of the first batches a few years back. Wasn't a big piece but when you broke it open it was all fuzzy. The outside stays dry but the inside is hard to dry in time before mold starts.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like to break it up into smaller pieces and put it on clean cardboard. I've had mold in one of the first batches a few years back. Wasn't a big piece but when you broke it open it was all fuzzy. The outside stays dry but the inside is hard to dry in time before mold starts.


Okay, I'll break it up some more. I am drying at about 25 percent humidity, so I doubt it will mold cuz I kind squished it down flat, but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let the weekend begin!


I never went to work!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

i'm about to leave work and i already have a beer in my hand....i know it's 5 o'clock somewhere and it's Friday.....


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you kidding? Still a long way to go here in Florida.
> 
> My HOA should have replaced my deck 5 months ago but delayed with a different contractor. I'm missing the entire summer without my deck?
> 
> ...


I said I wouldn't talk about my deck anymore but this is too titillating. My deck is nearly erect!

As you can see, I have a massive deck. Here's a view from my office chair:



astarted a tiered garden on the left side here,


Pardon my enthusiasm. I've been without this for 3 years now and I will use this area more than any other part of the house.

They didn't trample the biggest azalea. There used to be 12 ft of red blooming azaleas about 8 ft high. 

__

Upper deck view off the bedroom,

__

I will spare you my family vacation photos.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

Can your lower deck be made impervious to rain falling through?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I said I wouldn't talk about my deck anymore but this is too titillating. My deck is nearly erect!
> 
> As you can see, I have a massive deck. Here's a view from my office chair:


Looking great, man. You should be proud of that deck you're rockin!


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Can your lower deck be made impervious to rain falling through?


A person can put a "roof" under the upper deck to divert the rain off the lower...


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cock sock?


If one were to masturbate with that, would it be considered "Auto Docking"?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> If one were to masturbate with that, would it be considered "Auto Docking"?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Yes....


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> A person can put a "roof" under the upper deck to divert the rain off the lower...




Edit: DIY version after deck installation.

AND?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> A person can put a "roof" *over* the upper deck to divert the rain off the lower...


I read it like this, and thought you were downsplaining the ENTIRE concept of roofs to him because he sounded high. My bad, lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I read it like this, and thought you were downsplaining the ENTIRE concept of roofs to him because he sounded high. My bad, lol


Hence the " " around roof.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hence the " " around roof.


That was actually part of* what made me think you were poking at him >.<


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> A person can put a "roof" under the upper deck to divert the rain off the lower...


Since you put it that way, sheesh


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Can your lower deck be made impervious to rain falling through?


It's planned. Probably will use fiberglass coating.

Must be screened of course but I love the open feel right now.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5215915
> 
> Edit: DIY version after deck installation.
> View attachment 5215918
> AND?


Nice design. I previously put a tin roof underneath to give it an old Florida feel plus it was the cheapest way to go.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

Fresh made pork tenderloins yummy my tummy saids yummy


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Looking great, man. You should be proud of that deck you're rockin!


I'm an outdoorsy type stuck at a desk. I'll be napping, reading, working, studying, excercsing, meditating, sunning, playing poker, watching nature, and enjoying a bag on the deck. I really miss it.

PS - a little gardening too.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I'm an outdoorsy type stuck at a desk. I'll be napping, reading, working, studying, excercsing, meditating, sunning, playing poker, watching nature, and enjoying a bag on the deck. I really miss it.
> 
> PS - a little gardening too.


Are you gonna hang a hammock for nap n smoking? Or get some outdoor chairs?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2022)

This bud looks like I'm grinding up Trix cereal and then putting sugar on it.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> This bud looks like I'm grinding up Trix cereal and then putting sugar on it.
> 
> View attachment 5215983


Silly Rabbit! Terps are for stoners.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fresh made pork tenderloins yummy my tummy saids yummy View attachment 5215942


Little mash potatoes with that..jc...

Other than that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Little mash potatoes with that..jc...
> 
> Other than that


Went with mac and cheese lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Went with mac and cheese lol


Nice choice, I'm in,...munchies thing js


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are you gonna hang a hammock for nap n smoking? Or get some outdoor chairs?


You bet. Hammock and 52" ceiling fan & an offset umbrella on the top deck.

like this one  or this 

It will be my man "cave".


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 22, 2022)

Good morning. I just realized it's Saturday & I have so many projects that I can't decide which one to procrastinate first. Gonna drink my coffee, smoke a bag, read the forum and news and then take my time to decide,


----------



## DCcan (Oct 22, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. I just realized it's Saturday & I have so many projects that I can't decide which one to procrastinate first. Gonna drink my coffee, smoke a bag, read the forum and news and then take my time to decide,


Same, having coffee, tacos and a bowl or 3.
Then mounting base cabinets in the kitchen, got the wall cabinets done last weekend.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 22, 2022)

Got a couple shots of foliage on my phone last week, have to get some more up after lunch.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Same, having coffee, tacos and a bowl or 3.
> Then mounting base cabinets in the kitchen, got the wall cabinets done last weekend.


Breakfast tacos? mmmm


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. How do you do?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 22, 2022)

Good morning. Going golfing today at noon. Might be the last round of the year, we'll see. I'm not a fan of playing in the cold because there are so many other things to do like staying indoors where it's warm. But today is going to be spectacular


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Big ol' Glob of Wet Hash is the name of my Willie Nelson/Snoop Dog fusion Ukulele quintet.


I just remembered why this made me giggle. I listen to a podcast where they rip "*blank* is my favorite *blank*" jokes back and forth between fart sounds and dumb anecdotes... I have very mature tastes most of the time(lol), but this ain't it.

Have a listen to Dynamic banter if you want to hear what the inside of my head sounds like


----------



## DCcan (Oct 22, 2022)

I had a Blackhawk helicopter circle my house twice on Thursday about 80 ft off the ground, seems they saw my pot plants.
Wife was home, on the porch, neighbors came out to see why an enormous black homeland security helicopter was circling ...what a circus.
Looks like i have to take them down before someone rips them... Probably on Youtube by now.


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a Blackhawk helicopter circle my house twice on Thursday about 80 ft off the ground, seems they saw my pot plants.
> Wife was home, on the porch, neighbors came out to see why an enormous black homeland security helicopter was circling ...what a circus.
> Looks like i have to take them down before someone rips them... Probably on Youtube by now.


You can go to Flightradar24 and it will show you whatever aircraft is flying over you, it will ID the owner of it also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2022)

Morning






Let's get on this wood......I mean let's get this wood up.....ah stack wood.....stack wood.....yeah that's it 

Happy Saturday how's everyone doing today?


----------



## DCcan (Oct 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late start, working on second breakfast and more coffee.
Mostly, I'm just moving tools and parts around to look busy, but sneaking off to smoke pot and play on the computer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Late start, working on second breakfast and more coffee.
> Mostly, I'm just moving tools and parts around to look busy, but sneaking off to smoke pot and play on the computer.


The leaves are almost totally down and I still have about 2 cord to get up. I'd like to get the new handle bars and heated grips on the atv.....then go over all the welds on the plow......and I gotta up pot a few plants. I'm sure there's a few peppers in the greenhouse. I also need to get a sliding glass door in but I don't have any help yet. Lots to do before the snow flies


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2022)

Me too....Lots to do and it's going to be nice. Not sure which project to tackle first. I guess finish up the ATV plow prep....Almost done!! Then on the roof maybe!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> You can go to Flightradar24 and it will show you whatever aircraft is flying over you, it will ID the owner of it also.
> View attachment 5216101


That app blacks out a lot of info about Military aircraft, USCG and DHS included.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That app blacks out a lot of info about Military aircraft, USCG and DHS included.


It depends on what the IFF is squawking, there are different modes it can be set to. I can see the ID of T-38's and tankers when they fly locally.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> It depends on what the IFF is squawking, there are different modes it can be set to. I can see the ID of T-38's and tankers when they fly locally.


IFF is used on ships as well, particularly during conflicts.
Ever hear of the USCGC Point Welcome SNAFU? I almost never got to meet one of my best friends (Capt. Ross Bell) because of it.









USCGC Point Welcome (WPB-82329) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a Blackhawk helicopter circle my house twice on Thursday about 80 ft off the ground, seems they saw my pot plants.
> Wife was home, on the porch, neighbors came out to see why an enormous black homeland security helicopter was circling ...what a circus.
> Looks like i have to take them down before someone rips them... Probably on Youtube by now.


FXN DHS. The daprtment that shouldn't be. The feds need to get over their fascination with weed. It's all over the place now, get over it.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 22, 2022)

This hash tastes so much better than the other one I made. Not harsh at all...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2022)

Morning 






30° now.....gonna go start a fire. Then breakfast and more wood stacking. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I had to turn the AC on cuz my room was too hot... we had a sunny and warm 3 days.

Good beep, meeps. I am takin a cutie to the glass shop. What weird smoking thing should I buy to try?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 23, 2022)

Bacon..... Wish I had some, but 2 ibuprofen will do. 
Coffee and eggs comin up!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2022)

Going to arm myself with the weedwhacker and cut down my garden for winter. Coffee levels are optimal, gummies kicking in

Good morning!


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, I had to turn the AC on cuz my room was too hot... we had a sunny and warm 3 days.
> 
> Good beep, meeps. I am takin a cutie to the glass shop. What weird smoking thing should I buy to try?


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5216538


Why is it so detailed, lol!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2022)

70* right now with extreme wind, gusts to 45 mph. Really noisy on top here today!
Vaping some Bad Dawg LVTK x Sunshine4, Wake and Fry!
Black Silk
Fat Bottom Girl
Deep knees done by 6.
Will walk shortly
Being 5’ 7”, I do everything shortly.
Off day for BowFlex.!
Forgot to post this hours ago.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night most get more


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2022)

Me too!
Brother-In-law, Sunday fancy meal of some sort, Packers on TV, NASCAR.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2022)

Bacon and eggs, with 2 Advil and OJ chaser. 

Thinking about getting up on the roof, cleaning the gutters and hanging Christmas lights. It's nice out there and the room mate is around and I think he needs a project  


Yesterday I spent about 3 hours in the garage sorting, organizing, and making a trash pile. There's more to do but it's a start. Taking advantage of these nice days!!!

Happy Sunday


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2022)

Made coffee and drank a cup, thought it was 5:10 am, it was 1:25am...I was screwed when my eyes focused on the clock again.
Got back asleep about 4:20am, my sleep cycle is all out of whack now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 23, 2022)

Coffee and Pineapple Express Vape choo choo


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 24, 2022)

That seemed to be the fastest weekend ever. Probably due to climate change.

Good morning. Need coffee and vape


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 24, 2022)

6:30 and soooo dark out. this light needs to be fixed.
Monday rainy, but I got coffee!
....Good Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Morning 






Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2022)

Can't sleep. Stupid brain. D: Guess it's time to get up anyway.
Good beep, my meeps. How you?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

Warm and windy all night. The rustling leaves were keeping me awake (mockin me because i didn't corral them yesterday) 

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Warm and windy all night. The rustling leaves were keeping me awake (mockin me because i didn't corral them yesterday)
> 
> Good morning


The grounds keepers were raking all the leaves on Saturday. It took everything I had in me not to run and jump in them. 

Morning,


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The grounds keepers were raking all the leaves on Saturday. It took everything I had in me not to run and jump in them.
> 
> Morning,


I would enjoy seeing that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

My bubble wash machine came doa.  Timer works it just won't turn on. Kinda annoying I wasted several ounces of trim.

My harvest made up for it.  Bested my previous best by some 250 grams.

They're big chunking buds too. I did end up with some seed, unfortunately my plant that got stressed early on and lost most of its fan leaves went hermi


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

Those buds look fire. Great job!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2022)

Couldn't you have mixed the trim by hand? Or is that for nerds D: *looks at sticky wooden spoon that won't get clean*


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Couldn't you have mixed the trim by hand? Or is that for nerds D: *looks at sticky wooden spoon that won't get clean*


Olive oil


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Olive oil


Okay, I retract one of the times I said I hated you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Those buds look fire. Great job!


Thanks! I bought a humidifier and was able stretch my dry out to seven days instead of four. It's very citrusy and dank. Seeds are a bit annoying tho. I guess I'm a breeder now. 



Rsawr said:


> Couldn't you have mixed the trim by hand? Or is that for nerds D: *looks at sticky wooden spoon that won't get clean*


I was annoyed and chose to be grumpy about it. Got lots of ice for drinks now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

I guess maybe do a dry run to make sure it works? You could have frozen that trim until you got a working replacement machine. Then again, you already have too much bud anyway!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

If only someone said the washer was bs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I guess maybe do a dry run to make sure it works? You could have frozen that trim until you got a working replacement machine. Then again, you already have too much bud anyway!


I have more than a pound of meltdown after two runs and at least a half pound of slymer and now 1.7 pounds of critical orange punch. I think we need to start smoking more!

New one will be here tomorrow, I'm going to turn it on before I get everything prepared.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If only someone said the washer was bs


 Neanderthals fear innovation. I get that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have more than a pound of meltdown after two runs and at least a half pound of slymer and now *1.7 pounds of critical orange punc*h. I think we need to start smoking more!
> 
> New one will be here tomorrow, I'm going to turn it on before I get everything prepared.


Did I miss the weight guess challenge? Otherwise you just blew it LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did I miss the weight guess challenge? Otherwise you just blew it LOL


I was told I couldn't do it. You have to be a sponsor to give out a prize.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was told I couldn't do it. You have to be a sponsor to give out a prize.


That's too bad. I was confident of my win.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2022)

70* this morning with 2” or 3” of wet today. Finally


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2022)

Set to collect 30 gallon rainwater.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rained hard here too, woke me up at around 4-5 am, and it was supposed to be a nice day.

I'm hoping to finish the Christmas lights on the roof today. I got 3 strings up yesterday and ran out....Had to go back to Lowes for another string. At least the gutters are clean!!

At least it's warmer still !


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have more than a pound of meltdown after two runs and at least a half pound of slymer and now 1.7 pounds of critical orange punch. I think we need to start smoking more!
> 
> New one will be here tomorrow, I'm going to turn it on before I get everything prepared.


Are you going to use the vey shitty work bag that usually comes with a machine or are you going to buy a quality one that won’t bust open during the wash?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's too bad. I was confident of my win.


I was guessing around 600 grams lol.


----------



## solakani (Oct 24, 2022)

Pineapple Punch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you going to use the vey shitty work bag that usually comes with a machine or are you going to buy a quality one that won’t bust open during the wash?


It came with this one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It came with this one.
> 
> View attachment 5217034


Nice. Thats a good one. I like his triangular one better but that is a good one.
For the 5gal machine, in the bag i do some ice then 120g’s of trim then ice on top.
I always do 3-15min cycles.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was guessing around 600 grams lol.


Here in the states that's 5/8ths of a kg.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice. Thats a good one. I like his triangular one better but that is a good one.
> For the 5gal machine, in the bag i do some ice then 120g’s of trim then ice on top.
> I always do 3-15min cycles.


do you drain it between each cycle?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

Morning how's everyone doing, hope all had a productive weekend.....

mine wasn't to bad, did get a surprise though, found one of my half brothers, it's only been 30yrs since i last talked to him but hey who's counting....other than that got soil in the re-useable pill, fixen to re work that, my other stuff i have growing is looking pretty good....

woke up this to a nice site, 72F and rain, feels good.....looks like we have a cool front that gonna hit tonight.....high today 88F and a little humid....

ok time to attack these taco's i bought, and get a warm up......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning how's everyone doing, hope all had a productive weekend.....
> 
> mine wasn't to bad, did get a surprise though, found one of my half brothers, it's only been 30yrs since i last talked to him but hey who's counting....other than that got soil in the re-useable pill, fixen to re work that, my other stuff i have growing is looking pretty good....
> 
> ...


Whatever happened with your truck?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Whatever happened with your truck?


it's at the shop, got a friend looking at it, said he won't be able to get to it till this week....my fingers are crossed......and my wallet is shaking...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's at the shop, got a friend looking at it, said he won't be able to get to it till this week....my fingers are crossed......and my wallet is shaking...


Hopefully just a filter and oil change.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully just a filter and oil change.


i'm hoping the same

by the way it sounds down there, seems it may be a little more, ever hear of a rain stick?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Here in the states that's 5/8ths of a kg.


Mixing fractions and metric is a mortal sin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5217045


How is your plant doing Jeff?


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mixing fractions and metric is a mortal sin.


98.5% of the time.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

41 this morning, my nipples are hard. Fall has fallen but I'm waiting for that last heat wave.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mixing fractions and metric is a mortal sin.


Don't tell a physicist that. They looked at 299,792,458 m/s and said f-that long ass arithmetic, we'll just call the speed of light = 1 since that's the fastest anything can go, anything under that will be a fraction.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

It’s raining here.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s raining here.


Day one of rain and fog here, 2 more coming...temp is going to stay ~55f day and night the whole time.
Still no frost, comes later every year. Mid Nov is the latest forecast, 3 weeks out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Don't tell a physicist that. They looked at 299,792,458 m/s and said f-that long ass arithmetic, we'll just call the speed of light = 1 since that's the fastest anything can go, anything under that will be a fraction.


Why can't that be expressed as a decimal?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Day one of rain and fog here, 2 more coming...temp is going to stay ~55f day and night the whole time.
> Still no frost, comes later every year. Mid Nov is the latest forecast, 3 weeks out.


Hopefully it will clear up the drought for ya.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why can't that be expressed as a decimal?


It can and sometimes is, but most the time cancellations are done easier in fraction form. It kind of depends on how the numbers work out, if you know you've got an easy cancellation in fraction you go with the fraction, if the decimal place is easier then they go with that. I don't do anything with relativistic speeds so it's just academic knowledge to me. I work with sound physics more than anything. The harmonic series is easiest to express in ratios and technically Hz is also an SI unit so we really do the same thing with sound. I don't really care what the actual Hz is most of the time, I just care that the root is 1 and know the divisors of the harmonics. Most the time plugging in the actual frequency to the math is rather pointless in the world of audio engineering, mostly we point lasers at mirrors or use a computer program and a high sensitivity directional microphone to tell us where to put what kind of baffling in a room.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why can't that be expressed as a decimal?


Down south you'd be getting into "C" hair territory.
Blonds, redheads, brunettes, all different.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Down south you'd be getting into "C" hair territory.
> Blonds, redheads, brunettes, all different.


It's gonna be some tight tolerance for a blonde.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Down south you'd be getting into "C" hair territory.
> Blonds, redheads, brunettes, all different.


I don't follow.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't follow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't follow.


I used to have one but someone stole it lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2022)

My morning… too early??


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

@Laughing Grass this is where that last little bit (299,792,45m/s of round numbers went to.

It could of been so easy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My morning… too early??
> 
> View attachment 5217145View attachment 5217146View attachment 5217147View attachment 5217148View attachment 5217149View attachment 5217150View attachment 5217151View attachment 5217152


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My morning… too early??
> 
> View attachment 5217145View attachment 5217146View attachment 5217147View attachment 5217148View attachment 5217149View attachment 5217150View attachment 5217151View attachment 5217152


Saved by the Jasons


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5217142
> 
> @Laughing Grass this is where that last little bit (299,792,45m/s of round numbers went to.
> 
> It could of been so easy.


Lol I should have known better than to ask.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My morning… too early??
> 
> View attachment 5217145View attachment 5217146View attachment 5217147View attachment 5217148View attachment 5217149View attachment 5217150View attachment 5217151View attachment 5217152


Yes.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saved by the Jasons


Oh man I didn't even notice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My morning… too early??
> 
> View attachment 5217145View attachment 5217146View attachment 5217147View attachment 5217148View attachment 5217149View attachment 5217150View attachment 5217151View attachment 5217152


Saw this on our local news website this morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It can and sometimes is, but most the time cancellations are done easier in fraction form. It kind of depends on how the numbers work out, if you know you've got an easy cancellation in fraction you go with the fraction, if the decimal place is easier then they go with that. I don't do anything with relativistic speeds so it's just academic knowledge to me. I work with sound physics more than anything. The harmonic series is easiest to express in ratios and technically Hz is also an SI unit so we really do the same thing with sound. I don't really care what the actual Hz is most of the time, I just care that the root is 1 and know the divisors of the harmonics. Most the time plugging in the actual frequency to the math is rather pointless in the world of audio engineering, mostly we point lasers at mirrors or use a computer program and a high sensitivity directional microphone to tell us where to put what kind of baffling in a room.


I think we learned fractions for one semester in grade five or six. It annoys me when I have to deal with them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

Damn. The power just came back on. I was going to use it as an excuse to nap. O well


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on our local news website this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5217156


She's one classy lady.
Are you going?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you drain it between each cycle?


No.
Now in the machine put a couple inches of ice, then your loaded work bag then ice to almost the top. Fill with cold water and start the cycle.
I always have my trim frozen before hand too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you drain it between each cycle?


Oh yeah. What micron bags are you gonna empty the juice into? I always just do 3 as i’m mixing it all together when done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's one classy lady.
> Are you going?


$120 for two cheap seats, probably not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah. What micron bags are you gonna empty the juice into? I always just do 3 as i’m mixing it all together when done.


Seems like everyone uses three bags. I bought the eight bag kit lol but I'm thinking 45 90 and 120

my trim is in a garbage bag in the freezer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $120 for two cheap seats, probably not.


How much was beiber


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Damn. The power just came back on. I was going to use it as an excuse to nap. O well


You need an excuse?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How much was beiber


Surely you're not comparing Mariah Carey and Justin Bieber.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we learned fractions for one semester in grade five or six. It annoys me when I have to deal with them.


I didn't like math until I started to understand music beyond notes on a page, then I learned math, then I liked math. So around jr. high I became a math nerd. My daughter is a math nerd, we play math games, and I send her strange math problems in the middle of the day to figure out. She sends me coded messages to figure out. I'll calculate something wrong on purpose just to make her correct me. By making it a game, it's always been fun for her. Also the advantage of testing out of basically all her jr high math by the 7th grade. Next year she starts her high school math because they're out of teachers for her.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Surely you're not comparing Mariah Carey and Justin Bieber.


He better not be more


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He better not be more


Not a chance!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I didn't like math until I started to understand music beyond notes on a page, then I learned math, then I liked math. So around jr. high I became a math nerd. My daughter is a math nerd, we play math games, and I send her strange math problems in the middle of the day to figure out. She sends me coded messages to figure out. I'll calculate something wrong on purpose just to make her correct me. By making it a game, it's always been fun for her. Also the advantage of testing out of basically all her jr high math by the 7th grade. Next year she starts her high school math because they're out of teachers for her.


You sound like a great dad!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He better not be more


Seats we had were closer to $200 each.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My morning… too early??
> 
> View attachment 5217145View attachment 5217146View attachment 5217147View attachment 5217148View attachment 5217149View attachment 5217150View attachment 5217151View attachment 5217152


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You sound like a great dad!


Thank you, I try. Being a good dad was always a life goal for me, had a line of shitty real and step versions as exaples of what not to do. So I remembered what not to do, and along with math, physics and music in college I also took several child development courses just to throw some empirical data into my tool-set. I'm one of the Gen-X, "To hell with the office, give me the kid" dads.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Surely you're not comparing Mariah Carey and Justin Bieber.


Talent or vocal skills? no.

Who draws the biggest gate?

Ticket sales and attendance are the measure of stardom.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seats we had were closer to $200 each.


Oh that's disgusting


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> You need an excuse?


Okay maybe I keep my conscience shackled and wearing a gimp suit but I still have to placate it sometimes


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Talent or vocal skills? no.
> 
> Who draws the biggest gate?
> 
> Ticket sales and attendance are the measure of stardom.


There is artistic significance to consider irrespective of mere moneymaking. Mariah is a damn legend and has been one for 30 years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Talent or vocal skills? no.
> 
> Who draws the biggest gate?
> 
> Ticket sales and attendance are the measure of stardom.


She hasn't really done anything since the pandemic started.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She hasn't really done anything since the pandemic started.
> 
> View attachment 5217206


Good for her......she doesn't need to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that's disgusting


You're one of those kids who listened to band 'cause you thought it would make you look cool. I'm a free spirit, I like what I like and your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There is artistic significance to consider irrespective of mere moneymaking. Mariah is a damn legend and has been one for 30 years.


And even dogs can hear her music, some of it only them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're one of those kids who listened to band 'cause you thought it would make you look cool. I'm a free spirit, I like what I like and your opinion is irrelevant.


Nope


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 24, 2022)

Our taste preferences are formed mostly in our mid adolescents and becomes refined over the next 15 or so years. A lot of it stems from our first rebellion away from our parent's music. I'm quick to say I like something, very slow to say I don't like something, and most things I dislike is because they got overplayed to the point of irritation on the radio 20 years ago. 

Most published performers are talented performers of some vein. Some are made and supported by corporations, some are found in the wild and domesticated by corporate music, some are revolutionary and stay so their entire career. One thing you learn in music school, if you don't sell out, you're not making money. If you're not making money, you're not getting heard, if you're not heard why are you making music?

Being the teenage anarchist punk I was, resolving that dissonance is probably my greatest daily confusion. How does one make money without 'selling out' because the truth is that reaching a broader audience than the small niche you errored into is to include, or exclude things that appeal to a less limited audience.

A performer with a fan base of 20 who only caters to their fan base, will always have a fan base of 20.

Mariah gets paid more than I do. she may not fit my personal daily taste profile, but she gets paid and fills rooms. I don't think she was particularly revolutionary but she was a titan diva in the 90's, had a very consistent product and fan base, she is very skilled and has worn many hats in and out of the spotlight in the music industry.

I love making music for me and to my tastes, the reality is my taste is 20 years old and practically an anachronism. If I ever want to get paid more than festival gigs, I have to find the niche that gives me an entrance to evolve a listeners base and sell out to.

Literally had this discussion over the weekend with my musical partner, minus the parts about Mariah of the performers we talked about she didn't come up.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is your plant doing Jeff?


Popping bud site all over it's ugly self and hanging tuff lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm stoked about trichome production is going to be under this light


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2022)

Nag Champa back in the lair.
So love Nag Champa.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 24, 2022)

Just got bivalent boosters for the kiddo and I. Wife got hers done last week. Wondering if I should post it to facebook and see if I can trap a few more anti-vaxxers to disown.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 24, 2022)

I setup my 2x4 tent recently, inside it there is the light currently dimmed to 100 watts, 4 inch infinity fan set on 2 and 2 4 inch clip fans on low. I'm testing to see how warm I can get the tent with no extra heat, inside house temp is mid 60's. All that is using 120 watts, little more than the overhead light in bedroom growing up. Light output is umols/ppfd 262 luxx 14,700 light height is 48 inches above where I placed the tablet for measuring. Love indoor growing and the science that goes with it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 24, 2022)

Wife just told me about prices for Joe Bonamassa at the Adler in the Quad Cities $400 for nose bleeds seats up to 1500 holy Christ


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 25, 2022)

Good morning. Time for bed.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 25, 2022)

I had a nice nap yesterday, had a timer set but my wife got home early, led to 20 questions. 
"Were you asleep, did I wake you, how long were you asleep, what time did you get off, what else did you do"...etc.
Like a felony suspect.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 25, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Time for bed.


I was about to go to sleep when the kiddo woke up puking. Said she wasn't feeling too hot for the last three days. So we changed her bedding, cleaned her up and put her back to bed. 

I might get to sleep in the next 2 hours.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Our taste preferences are formed mostly in our mid adolescents and becomes refined over the next 15 or so years. A lot of it stems from our first rebellion away from our parent's music. I'm quick to say I like something, very slow to say I don't like something, and most things I dislike is because they got overplayed to the point of irritation on the radio 20 years ago.
> 
> Most published performers are talented performers of some vein. Some are made and supported by corporations, some are found in the wild and domesticated by corporate music, some are revolutionary and stay so their entire career. One thing you learn in music school, if you don't sell out, you're not making money. If you're not making money, you're not getting heard, if you're not heard why are you making music?
> 
> ...


Grateful Dead Spirit


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

Morning 






Gonna hit 65° today  .......hopefully the rain goes away and the sun comes out.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2022)

We had heavy rain most of the night
Finally,finally,finally


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2022)

Beep beep, mother meepers.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 25, 2022)

Well the offspring woke up, grumbled about it, got dressed, and went to school. So I'm going to assume she's okay, she wouldn't admit to feeling good or bad. Oh well, kids, what-ya gunna do?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm stoked about trichome production is going to be under this light


Me too! We're rooting for you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

The rain started last night around 10 p.m. not suppose to stop sometime tomorrow we need it bad but what a pain


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wife just told me about prices for Joe Bonamassa at the Adler in the Quad Cities $400 for nose bleeds seats up to 1500 holy Christ


I paid a bunch to go see him in Rochester. Meh seats shitty sound. He walked on played for 90 minutes and walked off. No openers, no guests, no words to the audience. I decided I was not a fan.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My morning… too early??
> 
> View attachment 5217145View attachment 5217146View attachment 5217147View attachment 5217148View attachment 5217149View attachment 5217150View attachment 5217151View attachment 5217152


I'm hoping to finish my Christmas lights this afternoon, if the rains hold off. I won't turn them on til about Dec. 1, but I don't want to have to get up on the roof in November!!

Maybe groceries this morning.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2022)

I need to go buy bulk candy. Maybe I'll find a mask, too. Scare some little kids before giving them candy. I practice my evil laugh all year round


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! We're rooting for you.


this one from BobBitchen has me very excited


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> this one from BobBitchen has me very excited  View attachment 5217448


She's lovely Jeff, when you planning on flipping?


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 25, 2022)

Wake 'n Bake = Dudegrow.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> She's lovely Jeff, when you planning on flipping?


Thinking about 2 weeks


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking about 2 weeks


How tall is the tent? Looks like she's gonna be big!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking about 2 weeks


You might think about topping her and putting her in a bigger pot in the meantime then or she'll grow into your light when you flip


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thinking about 2 weeks





shnkrmn said:


> You might think about topping her and putting her in a bigger pot in the meantime then or she'll grow into your light when you flip


Beat me to it. I was going to reply something similar.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How tall is the tent? Looks like she's gonna be big!


According to the tape measure it is 79 inches


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You might think about topping her and putting her in a bigger pot in the meantime then or she'll grow into your light when you flip


That is why 2 weeks going to clone her to


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> According to the tape measure it is 79 inches


You might want to flip sooner, so it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is why 2 weeks going to clone her to


You can clone her now or clone her 2 weeks into flower (when I usually clone from the skirt trim). 



DarkWeb said:


> You might want to flip sooner, so it doesn't get out of hand.


I agree.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You might want to flip sooner, so it doesn't get out of hand.


Had to give myself a timeline I'm hoping to get to do it sooner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You can clone her now or clone her 2 weeks into flower (when I usually clone from the skirt trim).
> 
> 
> I agree.


I have not done that before maybe I should give it a try


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have not done that before maybe I should give it a try


I learn from every grow. It never gets boring!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

Reversing the flower hormone back to a rooting deal the only con I can find in this whole situation is it an issue for you and do you use a cloner?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2022)

They should root just fine. Lots of people like to wait until they're trimming in early flower to get cuts! You're gonna have so much weed! And fun!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have not done that before maybe I should give it a try


That's how I normally get clones too....anytime the first 2 weeks into flower. 

Don't forget the plant will probably double in height so give yourself room.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have not done that before maybe I should give it a try


Get your space setup for the clones today if you can. It's really easy.....just ask whatever you need.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get your space setup for the clones today if you can. It's really easy.....just ask whatever you need.


Rainy day project now that a good idea and I just might be able to do it to lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Reversing the flower hormone back to a rooting deal the only con I can find in this whole situation is it an issue for you and do you use a cloner?


The auxins are focused on the top of the plant usually the underskirts are lower on N and no auxins so they root quickly, without reveg. But you can clone all the way to harvest just be prepared to wait as it will take a little longer to root as the hormones and N fade.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you to all of you ok my craziness starts now so you'll be good to each other or just be the best you can be


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

I use the tops I cut off to make clones. Two stoners with one bird, or something like that.
Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing, nice looking plant Jeff, she looks healthy

woke up this morning to a cool 49F this morning, last night we had a cool front blow through, we didn't get any rain but the north of me did, high today 80 maybe........

on the truck front, last night i went over to my friends, we decide to pull the exhaust last night for access to the trans, felt a little heavy, when we laid on the ground we heard something rattling in the cat, turned it over stuff rained out of it, seems the cat is plugged, could be cause of my problem, sounded nice with the exhaust off, thought i was in a race car.....more inspection needed though just in case

ok time to hit the taco's and get a warm up......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing, nice looking plant Jeff, she looks healthy
> 
> woke up this morning to a cool 49F this morning, last night we had a cool front blow through, we didn't get any rain but the north of me did, high today 80 maybe........
> 
> ...


Sounds fast lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....how's everyone doing, nice looking plant Jeff, she looks healthy
> 
> woke up this morning to a cool 49F this morning, last night we had a cool front blow through, we didn't get any rain but the north of me did, high today 80 maybe........
> 
> ...


Did you drive it when it was running? All you need is a glass pack and some tubing if it moved...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Did you drive it when it was running? All you need is a glass pack and some tubing if it moved...lol.


And since it's a truck have it dump out in front of the back wheel. Instant sport truck....just need to drop it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds fast lol


she sounded good....healthy too



raratt said:


> Did you drive it when it was running? All you need is a glass pack and some tubing if it moved...lol.


naw we didn't, we almost had a "hold my beer moment" till the game warden came in to pay her bill on her car, but we were thinking about it.....we might tonight to make sure everything shifts and the such.....soo.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And since it's a truck have it dump out in front of the back wheel. Instant sport truck....just need to drop it lol


raise it for an off road truck, easily done with the edge series....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> raise it for an off road truck, easily done with the edge series....


If your thinking something like this.....






I'd jump that


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If your thinking something like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something similiar, when i first bought the truck it had 31's on it, but the idiot before me never did the alinment wore the tires out quick, so i changed them went to stock.....looked good


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> something similiar, when i first bought the truck it had 31's on it, but the idiot before me never did the alinment wore the tires out quick, so i changed them went to stock.....looked good


So you gonna order the 33's......

Let me know if you need a cage


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So you gonna order the 33's......
> 
> Let me know if you need a cage


think i'll stay with the 31's again if i do, gotta get the exhaust fixed first and the such. Think the funniest thing about the night is when the game warden was about to leave, i had finished starting the truck and turned it off, got out, went to the ice chest, cracked open a beer, she looked right at me and said "don't do it"....i looked at her the most innocent way i could and said "what?" and we both started laughing......


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2022)

When is the DW vs Budman monster rally event?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When is the DW vs Budman monster rally event?


prolly be more like a hold my beer event if we got together


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 25, 2022)

penis


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

Is my Ram 2500 4X4 with a Hemi invited?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis



Nope....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is my Ram 2500 4X4 with a Hemi invited?


bring it


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 25, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> penis


I feel like you should probably have it covered at a monster rally event... Not to cramp your style. But there might be shrapnel


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is my Ram 2500 4X4 with a Hemi invited?


Of course it is. Would totally suck to get beat by a straight 6 xj though


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Of course it is. Would totally suck to get beat by a straight 6 xj though


My cruiser isn't operational, it only has a 305 smallblock.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> My cruiser isn't operational, it only has a 305 smallblock.


I was wondering if you still had that.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was wondering if you still had that.


Yeah, I need to get it out of here, I'm tired of working on things.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yeah, I need to get it out of here, I'm tired of working on things.


I'll keep your running gear fresh, bring it up here!


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll keep your running gear fresh, bring it up here!


Needs a front drive shaft, gearing in the axles is different, gas tank, tranny and power steering leak. Has an electric pump with no safety shutoff...etc.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Needs a front drive shaft, gearing in the axles is different, gas tank, tranny and power steering leak. Has an electric pump with no safety shutoff...etc.


Oh man it's so close.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Needs a front drive shaft, gearing in the axles is different, gas tank, tranny and power steering leak. Has an electric pump with no safety shutoff...etc.


Nice!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man it's so close.


IKR just an hour away!


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

I'm willing to entertain offers...lol. 4" body lift, shackles reversed, TH350 with NP 205 case...Cool paint job, OMG green.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 25, 2022)

This reminded me of a verse from a Slightly stupid song called sinsemilla “
You know that it's better
To smoke it
Said in the morning time time time
But when you wake you bake
You know that
Everything (something) will be just fine
So fine”


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2022)

Got up to a whopping 71f here today and the sun is shining....Actually sweating pretty good but I just came off the roof. Gutters cleaned, Christmas lights strung... flashing re-tarred around the chimney and sealed up some loose mortar on the brick fireplace. Done up there!!

I have been going to town on organizing the garage too, and I am throwing a bunch of shit out. Old cars parts I don't know why I saved in the first place, and stuff that is useless or I'll never again use, etc. Heading back out there now for the remainder of the afternoon.... I think this might be our Indian Summer


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2022)

52 at 4:30 am,46* now with whipping winds. Over 3” rain.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2022)

Pretty much same here - you're not too far west from me, so you got it first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Got up to a whopping 71f here today and the sun is shining....Actually sweating pretty good but I just came off the roof. Gutters cleaned, Christmas lights strung... flashing re-tarred around the chimney and sealed up some loose mortar on the brick fireplace. Done up there!!
> 
> I have been going to town on organizing the garage too, and I am throwing a bunch of shit out. Old cars parts I don't know why I saved in the first place, and stuff that is useless or I'll never again use, etc. Heading back out there now for the remainder of the afternoon.... I think this might be our Indian Summer


My jeep said 70° for at least a few hundred feet......then back to 68°  It was actually warmer outside then in the shop with heat. There's a few cool nights but not that bad yet.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 25, 2022)

Foggy day today.
Had an early start at the harbor, smoked a joint on the footbridge at the crack of dawn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is my Ram 2500 4X4 with a Hemi invited?


I like invites. She's got 4x4, can I bring this Girl?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like invites. She's got 4x4, can I bring this Girl?
> 
> View attachment 5217602


With those tires?


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> With those tires?


I was thinkin that, had some stuff to do though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was thinkin that, had some stuff to do though.


Yeah.....he shouldn't have taken that pic from a different angle


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....he shouldn't have taken that pic from a different angle


Well, she does have diff lock, so there's that.
Pretty impressive in 4x on blacktop though I'm sure the tires think differently.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

Morning 






Still wet and warm  

How's it going?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, she does have diff lock, so there's that.
> Pretty impressive in 4x on blacktop though I'm sure the tires think differently.


A friend had a syclone growing up like this





AWD turbo.....very fast and lots of grip. It was a blast to drive. Faster than a Ferrari


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A friend had a syclone growing up like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one ugly truck. 1991 has a lot to answer for

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That is one ugly truck. 1991 has a lot to answer for
> 
> Good morning


Oh I don't think so......at the time I had built a s10. Put a multiport fuel injected v6 and wiring harness out of a camaro in it and dropped it real low. Fun truck.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

Dam now I'm missing my 79 four wheel drive short bed Chevy with a 400 short block 33 Thornburg Super Swampers lots of fun


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I don't think so......at the time I had built a s10. Put a multiport fuel injected v6 and wiring harness out of a camaro in it and dropped it real low. Fun truck.


Talking looks though, not performance. That looks like a shoebox and the cab looks stuck on. There's no flow


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Talking looks though, not performance. That looks like a shoebox and the cab looks stuck on. There's no flow


I like it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

1991 Trabant. Always exciting to drive. 

If it starts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5217832
> 
> 1991 Trabant. Always exciting to drive.
> 
> If it starts


Now stick a 305 or for the Ford people 302 in that little thing and it would be a blast to drive lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

Just saying the last shop I worked at we stuffed a 302 into a Miata he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just saying the last shop I worked at we stuffed a 302 into a Miata he he he


Monster miata





Home | Monstermiata.com







www.monstermiata.com




Looks like fun


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

Worked at mmm not right giveaway free labor is more appropriate lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Monster miata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is funny that is how we got the job couple of guys try to do it themselves ended up major fail


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

You want the right tires whatever your ride


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

Good beep, my meeps. Anyone wanna come test brownies? I am making them for someone's mother, and can't taste them to make sure I did okay...

I can put some cannaoil in yours


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

Heavy frost this morning and my wife says none of the car windows will work. Sigh


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You want the right tires whatever your rideView attachment 5217844



Yeah, they're still doing that, just a little less cartoonish. 






Most f'n expensive tire they had for my car, but got to be honest I swear it holds the road better when it's wet.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, they're still doing that, just a little less cartoonish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I have on my car....The Assurance Triple Treads, and they have been great. I got over 40k on them, but now they need to be replaced....and before winter!! Starting to get some dry rot. And did some scary hydroplaning the other day!!

Still warm here, but the rain and cold will be here tomorrow. It's already raining.

Not sure what trouble I am going to get into today!!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's what I have on my car....The Assurance Triple Treads, and they have been great. I got over 40k on them, but now they need to be replaced....and before winter!! Starting to get some dry rot. And did some scary hydroplaning the other day!!
> 
> Still warm here, but the rain and cold will be here tomorrow. It's already raining.
> 
> Not sure what trouble I am going to get into today!!


I've only had them about 15k, but love them so far. My wife's car has them too. Rain grip is kinda important in our area, ice and snow not so much, but wet, oily roads are common here.


----------



## Lycka (Oct 26, 2022)

Nothing like the first edible after a t break. Howdy yall!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

Foundation leak :[ gorrammit... Least it shouldn't be hard to fix.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2022)

Damn just had my car jacked up and crawled under it to try one last time to get the oil drain plug out. Nope!! If I had a lift I'd have a chance. It's pretty much rounded out. 

I'll have them try when I have tires put on I guess....Can always pump it out from the top!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn just had my car jacked up and crawled under it to try one last time to get the oil drain plug out. Nope!! If I had a lift I'd have a chance. It's pretty much rounded out.
> 
> I'll have them try when I have tires put on I guess....Can always pump it out from the top!


Can't get a vice-grip on it?

I've had great luck with these when nothing else works too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

My car window problem was not a problem. My wife had no idea that the switch on the driver's arm rest disables all the window controls! I got in sat down looked around and said oh looky. I deserve a reward of some kind.


----------



## solakani (Oct 26, 2022)

Another use for my dab torch. Warm up seized drain plug should be OK. Try to not blow the place up or set it on fire.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I deserve a reward of some kind.


Talk to her about that...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My car window problem was not a problem. My wife had no idea that the switch on the driver's arm rest disables all the window controls! I got in sat down looked around and said oh looky. I deserve a reward of some kind.


This can be a great opportunity........

I mean you did work on that thing all day


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn just had my car jacked up and crawled under it to try one last time to get the oil drain plug out. Nope!! If I had a lift I'd have a chance. It's pretty much rounded out.
> 
> I'll have them try when I have tires put on I guess....Can always pump it out from the top!


When my back started giving me issue and things like breaker bars were no longer really a safe option for me to use I decided to go the way of every auto shop I've ever been in and got impact drills for everything. I have a small one for things like oil plugs and small to medium bolts and I have a larger, wall plug one that I use for stuff like lug nuts and bigger. Nothing quite as satisfying as that sound of <tddtddtddtddtddtdd> and the bolt comes out. Especially when you remember a few years ago wrestling with the same bolt for three hours, rounded out the edges, drilled it out, and had to go buy a replacement bolt for the one you completely shredded to unusable.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

Roommate approved... Now what do I do with the rest of the test batch? I am gonna fresh ones for the party. 4 day old brownies would probably not be well recieved. D;


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Roommate approved... Now what do I do with the rest of the test batch? I am gonna fresh ones for the party. 4 day old brownies would probably not be well recieved. D;
> View attachment 5217993


Ice cream


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ice cream


Like make them INTO icecream? That would at least store longer until I have guests who can eat chocolate! I almost wore my respirator. I forgot how viscerally unpleasant I find the smell of chocolate


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't get a vice-grip on it?
> 
> I've had great luck with these when nothing else works too.


Easy outs for nuts...cool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Like make them INTO icecream? That would at least store longer until I have guests who can eat chocolate! I almost wore my respirator. I forgot how viscerally unpleasant I find the smell of chocolate


Chunk up into pieces then freeze. Put on ice cream when you want.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You want the right tires whatever your rideView attachment 5217844


I bet these put out alot of windsheilds with rocks..


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I bet these put out alot of windsheilds with rocks..


I was wondering what kind of road noise they made. Popopopopopopopopopopopopop


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was wondering what kind of road noise they made. Popopopopopopopopopopopopop


I was thinking it would sound a lot like s***** s***** Bang Bang that is supposed O nevermind you know what I'm trying to say lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking it would sound a lot like s***** s***** Bang Bang that is supposed O nevermind you know what I'm trying to say lol


I think I misinterpreted your s word, and now I am giggling.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think I misinterpreted your s word, and now I am giggling.


And here I thought it was my tablet giggling at me lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here I thought it was my tablet giggling at me lol


D; I can throw my voice pretty far...


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Roommate approved... Now what do I do with the rest of the test batch? I am gonna fresh ones for the party. 4 day old brownies would probably not be well recieved. D;
> View attachment 5217993


Here is a recipe that will help dispose of the remains.

*Chocolate soup with brownie croutons and mousse dessert*









Chocolate soup with brownie croutons and mousse dessert Recipe by diaa.ww


Great recipe for Chocolate soup with brownie croutons and mousse dessert.




cookpad.com


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Here is a recipe that will help dispose of the remains.
> 
> *Chocolate soup with brownie croutons and mousse dessert*
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to be sick...

I will pay you to NEVER mention that foul slop again.


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I think I'm going to be sick...
> 
> I will pay you to NEVER mention that foul slop again.


Not to worry.

This was for informational purposes only.

I'm not a big fan of fancy chocolates.

My wife made sweet potato and chocolate brownies tonight. It's a first time recipe.

I don't have the heart to tell her they stink.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> I don't have the heart to tell her they stink.


Uh oh. But how do they taste


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Uh oh. But how do they taste


I don't know.

I won't eat them.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 26, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> When my back started giving me issue and things like breaker bars were no longer really a safe option for me to use I decided to go the way of every auto shop I've ever been in and got impact drills for everything. I have a small one for things like oil plugs and small to medium bolts and I have a larger, wall plug one that I use for stuff like lug nuts and bigger. Nothing quite as satisfying as that sound of <tddtddtddtddtddtdd> and the bolt comes out. Especially when you remember a few years ago wrestling with the same bolt for three hours, rounded out the edges, drilled it out, and had to go buy a replacement bolt for the one you completely shredded to unusable.


i never used an impact drill until this year. What a great tool. Sure beats broken hands and arthritis.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I won't eat them.


You didn't have the heart to tell her, but you have the heart to show her, huh?


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You didn't have the heart to tell her, but you have the heart to show her, huh?


Sometimes discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking it would sound a lot like s***** s***** Bang Bang that is supposed O nevermind you know what I'm trying to say lol


You flubbered it again. P.S. Dick Van Dyke is still alive


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 26, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You flubbered it again. P.S. Dick Van Dyke is still alive


I can't help it when I speak to the table with no teeth that the way the cookie crumbles lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 27, 2022)

Good morning. Time to celebrate pre-Friday. Vaporizer activated.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2022)

Morning 






Looks like it's going to be a nice day. 

Hope everyone is having a great wake n bake.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2022)

Rocky and steep all around here and most County Roads are flint/limestone gravel on clay or bedrock. So there are a lot of heavy off-road tires. Yes,I’ve replaced more windshields than I can remember. Big rock to windshield is like a gun shot.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 27, 2022)

We’ve got a poltergeist. Not kidding, a space heater we’ve been looking for for weeks and weeks just showed up where we use it.

Morning


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2022)

Watched my all time favorite spooky movie last night with my friend. Pan's Labyrinth is good shit if you're okay with your heart kind of being blenderised.

Good beep, meeps. How do you do?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2022)

We lived 10 years in a very haunted house, never got a space heater.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2022)

I always wished I could see a ghost...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I always wished I could see a ghost...


Its all fun and games until someone gets a BOO BOO


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)

38 degrees this morning, I think I could cut glass with my nipples. Headed to 72ish though. More kitchen cleaning on the plate today. 
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> i never used an impact drill until this year. What a great tool. Sure beats broken hands and arthritis.


Yep, I tried the impact wrench, the dab torch, vice grips, and what I really thought was going to be the winner, a pipe wrench....A few different sizes even. Also tried pounding on the next size smaller impact socket. Nope to all. 

I don't have a set of those easy outs, but the real problem is not enough room. If it was up on a lift it would be a lot easier.

I did get a really good look at my tires though, and they are shot!! As are the TPS sensors. Ugh!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I always wished I could see a ghost...


All you need is about 3-4 days worth of cocaine and you'll see all kinds of spirits.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep, I tried the impact wrench, the dab torch, vice grips, and what I really thought was going to be the winner, a pipe wrench....A few different sizes even. Also tried pounding on the next size smaller impact socket. Nope to all.
> 
> I don't have a set of those easy outs, but the real problem is not enough room. If it was up on a lift it would be a lot easier.
> 
> I did get a really good look at my tires though, and they are shot!! As are the TPS sensors. Ugh!!


Did you try pounding on a metric socket?
Sometimes that works.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> All you need is about 3-4 days worth of cocaine and you'll see all kinds of spirits.


I will take your word for it 
Too scary for me!


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)

LSD for the win...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Morning everyone....how everyone doing this fine Thursday......

well woke up to a cool 51F this morning, from the weather reports this morning we got some heavy thunder boomer coming through tonight or tomorrow morning, it will cool us down a little more, high today 80F.....

on the truck front, i got it back, it's amazing what a pieace of rabar can do to a catalitic converter......js

well time to attack these taco's and get a warm up, just made a fresh pot.....so here we go....


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2022)

There were times in that house that might not have gone well with LSD.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you try pounding on a metric socket?
> Sometimes that works.


I did....Sometimes I'll tap on a rusty bolt/screw with the air chisel to loosen it up, but it's an aluminum oil pan so I don't dare.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did....Sometimes I'll tap on a rusty bolt/screw with the air chisel to loosen it up, but it's an aluminum oil pan so I don't dare.


got any PB penatrating oil?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did....Sometimes I'll tap on a rusty bolt/screw with the air chisel to loosen it up, but it's an aluminum oil pan so I don't dare.


If you can weld you can also weld a clean nut onto the bad one. Then the heat and fresh nut will get it out.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got any PB penatrating oil?


Seafoam works well...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you can weld you can also weld a clean nut onto the bad one. Then the heat and fresh nut will get it out.


i've done that here, when i break a stud off, just put the nut on top of the broken stud, and weld, 9 times out 10 it comes straight out


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Seafoam works well...


that it does...makes a hell of a smoke screen too....


----------



## Lycka (Oct 27, 2022)

Snowing today! Have the electric fireplace going today. Cozy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you can weld you can also weld a clean nut onto the bad one. Then the heat and fresh nut will get it out.


Just make sure you give it a couple of minutes to cool down & reduce it's diameter.
With a good weld on the nut most all of them will come out.

Edit: As long as it's steel on steel. Aluminum blocks & small steel studs/bolts can increase the level of difficulty here by a BUNCH!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 27, 2022)

How many joints should I roll for being out of the house for 7 hours?

I did some math and no matter what I'm somehow taking more than I smoke while sitting at home. Weird.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> How many joints should I roll for being out of the house for 7 hours?
> 
> I did some math and no matter what I'm somehow taking more than I smoke while sitting at home. Weird.


There always a party somewhere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> How many joints should I roll for being out of the house for 7 hours?
> 
> I did some math and no matter what I'm somehow taking more than I smoke while sitting at home. Weird.


14


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> How many joints should I roll for being out of the house for 7 hours?
> 
> I did some math and no matter what I'm somehow taking more than I smoke while sitting at home. Weird.


The prepared mind something something


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 14


Dayum. These are 2g ballbat cones, that'd be a straight up ounce. I might-could smoke a full ounce in 7 hours. A friend and I knocked out a quarter in one hour at a festival one night, we both were hurting as a result.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> How many joints should I roll for being out of the house for 7 hours?
> 
> I did some math and no matter what I'm somehow taking more than I smoke while sitting at home. Weird.


Pick a number in between 1 and 10 and then double it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

Well lets see what the dice say


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well lets see what the dice sayView attachment 5218406


Humor aside, pretty dice and roll box. You DM?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Humor aside, pretty dice and roll box. You DM?


Thanks my son got them for me they're metal so I guess you could say I'm working with some weighted dice he he he and yes but not for a long time now


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks my son got them for me they're metal so I guess you could say I'm working with some weighted dice he he he and yes but not for a long time now


My daughter went gonzo for D&D last year, it was her vacation from putting up with the bullies at school. This year she hasn't had time with all the theater shes been doing, I'm trying to find a way to let her host games or something so she can keep playing. I table topped through college, everything from the OG D&D to Magic card games. After college it kind of fizzled, gave way to lan gaming for a few years, but I got a good chuckle when my kid came home and asked if I'd ever HEARD of D&D.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm old so it's ADD and 2nd editionand some of 3rd


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Dayum. These are 2g ballbat cones, that'd be a straight up ounce. I might-could smoke a full ounce in 7 hours. A friend and I knocked out a quarter in one hour at a festival one night, we both were hurting as a result.


I'm confident with my answer....

You got this


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> My daughter went gonzo for D&D last year, it was her vacation from putting up with the bullies at school. This year she hasn't had time with all the theater shes been doing, I'm trying to find a way to let her host games or something so she can keep playing. I table topped through college, everything from the OG D&D to Magic card games. After college it kind of fizzled, gave way to lan gaming for a few years, but I got a good chuckle when my kid came home and asked if I'd ever HEARD of D&D.


Jaysus. We were playing contract bridge in college. You young folks!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Jaysus. We were playing contract bridge in college. You young folks!


Kind of remember Psych and calculus the rest is a blurred ok to be honest I'm not sure if any of it is clear lol


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 27, 2022)

Damn, some contractors came today. They saw the tiny crack in the foundation, and tried to sell me on EVERYTHING except some fucking epoxy injection, and a downspout reroute. I must look stupid. It's an 800 dollar fix and they tried to upsell me to a newly finished basement for like 15k... Gonna go with the first guy. ;[


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

A little road trip today got to go to Peoria to the wife's diabetic doctor should be a good test for the new car no SUV mmm crossover yah that's it's lol hopefully everyone will have the best day that you can


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2022)

Morning






20° out  just about 20 days till the ski season starts! More wood this weekend and cleaning my chimney......after that let it snow!!!





Just butter the bread


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 28, 2022)

Beep! How you, meep?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2022)

Cold here too....I got up at 7 and turned on the gas fireplace, then crawled back in bed for a while.

Not sure what project to tackle today, but it will be an indoor project!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

Morning all...how's everyone doing...hope ya got your coffee in hand this morning......

woke up to a 66F mark and rain, and it's still raining, it's a good soaker too very nice, gonna end in a bit, high today 80F

welp time to attack these taco's (bacon and egg) and get a warm up, glad it's friday, now i get to sleep in a little and possibly relax.....what a week....


----------



## potpimp (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Levo C or use your Ninja


Just got my Levo C last week!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2022)

potpimp said:


> Just got my Levo C last week!


Nice, I love my Levo II. I use the french press method. Got a tcheck and so far it's giving me a nice repeatable trend line for accurate repetition. These are 10 mg each.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

7 minutes to go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

Go


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 28, 2022)

potpimp said:


> Just got my Levo C last week!


Hi @potpimp. How have you been?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

He he he are we having fun


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he are we having fun View attachment 5219119


Meh as far as Friday nights, go. It's had its amusements. We watched _Everything, Everywhere, All At Once.. _It was a fun, psychedelic, kung-fu flick, with a heavy dose of misinterpreted quantum physics, but still fun. The offspring fell asleep after about 45 minutes, awake just long enough to be shocked the dildo slap-fight. The wife-bot battery gave up about 1h15m in and then she entered power save mode with just enough automation to reply, "Huh I'm awake." I as usual lasted until the bitter end still awake enough to give a thesis presentation on the material. 

So I remote operated the wife-bot into her bed. Left child-bot disabled on the couch. Then I cleaned and polished the glass top stove since the roomie left it funky after making lasagna. Child=bot just woke up about 15 minutes ago in amazement she fell asleep during the movie and was left on the couch. I replied, "When you were little we called it quantum teleportation, you'd fall asleep in the living room and wake up in your bed. From your enertial frame, you instantaneously traversed spacetime. You're no longer massless and can't be teleported by quantum means." 

She replied with a teenage dirty look.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 29, 2022)

Good morning. Supplies are getting low. Always need to reorder this time of year.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. How do you do?
Is it coffee time?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2022)

50* and will get steady rain and 60* later. Lots of unexpected and fabulous fall color. 
Still “Sunny” in my tent spaces!
Got my Folgers Black Silk,Fat Bottom Girl and Vapor Genie Aluminum loaded with Bodhi Starflight Guava.
Lookin hard for some bliss here.

“Morning People”!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 29, 2022)

French toast and Canadian bacon is done, coffee pot is drained, just got to roll a stogie and raise an electric outlet a few inches for the new countertop to clear. I really thought it was going to be close, but somewhere something got mis measured...whoops


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 29, 2022)

Just did french toast and bacon myself. Going golfing today so making mistakes instead of fixing them

Good morning!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2022)

Morning 





27° with heavy frost. It's gonna be a good day 





How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2022)

Mr. Harrigan's phone was a pretty cool little movie. It was one of those stephen king adaptations. Set in Maine, as always


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Drove over 200 Mi well over 200 Mi yesterday Car is good Wife did good oh my Google my lower back and ass hurt lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Meh as far as Friday nights, go. It's had its amusements. We watched _Everything, Everywhere, All At Once.. _It was a fun, psychedelic, kung-fu flick, with a heavy dose of misinterpreted quantum physics, but still fun. The offspring fell asleep after about 45 minutes, awake just long enough to be shocked the dildo slap-fight. The wife-bot battery gave up about 1h15m in and then she entered power save mode with just enough automation to reply, "Huh I'm awake." I as usual lasted until the bitter end still awake enough to give a thesis presentation on the material.
> 
> So I remote operated the wife-bot into her bed. Left child-bot disabled on the couch. Then I cleaned and polished the glass top stove since the roomie left it funky after making lasagna. Child=bot just woke up about 15 minutes ago in amazement she fell asleep during the movie and was left on the couch. I replied, "When you were little we called it quantum teleportation, you'd fall asleep in the living room and wake up in your bed. From your enertial frame, you instantaneously traversed spacetime. You're no longer massless and can't be teleported by quantum means."
> 
> She replied with a teenage dirty look.


Was it a little dirty look or was it that indignant look like what are you talking about lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was it a little dirty look or was it that indignant look like what are you talking about lol


And was it the accompanied by a huff (*&%$#@$%&&*!)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Oh never mind you had that planned I'm not high enough more coffee is needed lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2022)

I guess the jeans and real shoes are going to have to come out of summer hibernation. I need new tennis shoes at a minimum.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2022)

Trying to remember what crappy movie I watched last night, but it's gone! I do remember blueberry pancakes and bacon for dinner last night. 

Looks like a nice upcoming week for me....We had a hard frost last night. Fireplace has been on since 7 am and just kicked off at 10:30.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Blueberry pancakes sounds so good


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Blueberry pancakes sounds so goodView attachment 5219207


They were great!!! I haven't made them since last winter. Forgot to take anything out of the freezer for dinner, so pancakes it was!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They were great!!! I haven't made them since last winter. Forgot to take anything out of the freezer for dinner, so pancakes it was!!


Sounds like a great save to a oops moment lol


----------



## DCcan (Oct 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Mr. Harrigan's phone was a pretty cool little movie. It was one of those stephen king adaptations. Set in Maine, as always


I'm always convinced if I break down on a country road in Maine, Stephen King is going to knock on the window of the car. Scares the crap outta me.
I've since met ~20 people who seem to think the same way (any time it come up, actually), always in the back of my mind when I'm low on gas.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm always convinced if I break down on a country road in Maine, Stephen King is going to knock on the window of the car. Scares the crap outta me.
> I've since met ~20 people who seem to think the same way (any time it come up, actually), always in the back of my mind when I'm low on gas.


Just don't talk to any children, parents, teenagers, clowns, dogs. Don't read any of the signs either. Or accept any rides. Probably get food the next state over, too. You got this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Just don't talk to any children, parents, teenagers, clowns, dogs. Don't read any of the signs either. Or accept any rides. Probably get food the next state over, too. You got this.


Or vacant Lots with a rose in it lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was it a little dirty look or was it that indignant look like what are you talking about lol





She's at the age she's fully developed adolescent Resting Indignant Face, all it takes is a whisper in the breeze for her to activate her armed and fully operational Active Indignant Face.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2022)

8 minutes


----------



## DCcan (Oct 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 8 minutes


Do it all over again now


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Do it all over again now


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 29, 2022)

Degenerates...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 29, 2022)

The Mormon TaBEARnacle Choir singing Greensleeves


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The Mormon TaBEARnacle Choir singing GreensleevesView attachment 5219334


They are all BEARitones


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They are all BEARitones


I am so high. Occupational hazard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5219330


Somebody's gonna feel that in the morning.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The Mormon TaBEARnacle Choir singing GreensleevesView attachment 5219334


New hobby till golf season starts again?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> New hobby till golf season starts again?


Basically yes!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)

Chili cheese dogs yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2022)

Missed the cup pouring coffee this morning, just seemed to wander off target.
First signs of aging, mental breakdown or the bong hit I had just done, rushing out on some Slymer?
(damn, now I dribbled some while sipping, lol. I need Jeff to bless my coffee pot again.)
Either way, pretty sure the wife will put me in a nursing home if I start spilling coffee.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 30, 2022)

Good beep, meeps. I can't sleep, but I guess it's kind of in a good way...
The Barbarian, Get out, and Hereditary were all really good. I can't believe I missed the latter 2 when they happened.
Coffee and edibles time.


----------



## Lycka (Oct 30, 2022)

I got to sleep in until 6am today! Incredible.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2022)

Some asshole stole my wife’s license plate, and a neighbor’s.


DCcan said:


> Missed the cup pouring coffee this morning, just seemed to wander off target.
> First signs of aging, mental breakdown or the bong hit I had just done, rushing out on some Slymer?
> (damn, now I dribbled some while sipping, lol. I need Jeff to bless my coffee pot again.)
> Either way, pretty sure the wife will put me in a nursing home if I start spilling coffee.


I am a locally known “Coffee Fuckup”, not with my cup, but spraying or spilling grounds, brewed or unused don’t matter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2022)

Morning






Happy Sunday! 8:47 and the sun is just starting to peak over the hill.....a little bourbon in the tea and a dab, yummy 

How's it going?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Missed the cup pouring coffee this morning, just seemed to wander off target.
> First signs of aging, mental breakdown or the bong hit I had just done, rushing out on some Slymer?
> (damn, now I dribbled some while sipping, lol. I need Jeff to bless my coffee pot again.)
> Either way, pretty sure the wife will put me in a nursing home if I start spilling coffee.


Be coffee my blessed one my your coffee maker flow purely  coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be coffee my blessed one my your coffee maker flow purely  View attachment 5219708coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


Amen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Some asshole stole my wife’s license plate, and a neighbor’s.
> 
> I am a locally known “Coffee Fuckup”, not with my cup, but spraying or spilling grounds, brewed or unused don’t matter.


Maybe a neighbor or something like that in the neighborhood caught it on camera maybe somebody's got one of them cameras in their doorbell and as long as that Liquid Gold gets in the cup all else can be dealt with


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2022)

There may be a place or two with cameras, but I think they they chose this road for darkness and semi- remoteness. I think they are quite local. Squatters sometimes take over abandoned places.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Hi @potpimp. How have you been?


Hey bro, I've been doing well; hope you have been too.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, I love my Levo II. I use the french press method. Got a tcheck and so far it's giving me a nice repeatable trend line for accurate repetition. These are 10 mg each.
> View attachment 5218932


Those are just beautiful! I won't be doing any weed for maybe 3 more months. I didn't do back-to-back grows so I'm out right now but I have seeds on the way. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

corned beef hash browns eggs cheese casserole and I guess you could call it lolfood is needed lol smell a post is also needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

How do I know that it was goodlol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2022)

I have food on the mind too. 

The sun is shining and it's pretty nice out. Thinking a walk or bike ride, and maybe some apples to make a pie....and I have had a hankering for some roast beast!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have food on the mind too.
> 
> The sun is shining and it's pretty nice out. Thinking a walk or bike ride, and maybe some apples to make a pie....and I have had a hankering for some roast beast!!
> 
> View attachment 5219828


I just scarfed down a 3 egg ham and cheese omelet, I think a nap might happen.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2022)

Now I want food. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 30, 2022)

Pizza from Capogna's (the only place with the right kind of pepperoni) & beer


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2022)

Got a chuck roast waiting to be seared, just drooling right now...maybe I'll find the damn Halloween candy.
It's here somewhere, I can smell it.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 30, 2022)

We're having breakfast for dinner. Bacon and Eggs, might throw on some pancakes too. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 30, 2022)

I ordered out chicken makhani and samosas. So saucy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> We're having breakfast for dinner. Bacon and Eggs, might throw on some pancakes too. Haven't decided yet.


Well you can't forget about the potatoes or cheese lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

Damit I'm hungry for mmm yah I got it


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 30, 2022)

Whipped and that's just the driveway. 11 bags plus the can. Too many damn trees here!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm thinking that you have missed did a wonderful job


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damit I'm hungry for mmm yah I got it View attachment 5219878View attachment 5219879


He he he smell a post is much-needed


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking that you have missed did a wonderful job


I have to wait until tomorrow after.the city picks up what I've put out and I need more bags too. I also have to weed whack all my perennials and bag them too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have to wait until tomorrow after.the city picks up what I've put out and I need more bags too. I also have to weed whack all my perennials and bag them too


I'd be whipped too I feel for you tomorrow ouch


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have to wait until tomorrow after.the city picks up what I've put out and I need more bags too. I also have to weed whack all my perennials and bag them too


I chopped down one of the tomato plants and cut back another. Green can is full.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I chopped down one of the tomato plants and cut back another. Green can is full.


I cut down 12 plants - all six footers. It's getting too cool for them to ripen now. : (


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I cut down 12 plants - all six footers. It's getting too cool for them to ripen now. : (


Damn. Very nice. Congratulations. What kind were they?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I cut down 12 plants - all six footers. It's getting too cool for them to ripen now. : (


Fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he View attachment 5219898smell a post is much-needed


Are those medicated?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn. Very nice. Congratulations. What kind were they?





DarkWeb said:


> Fried green tomatoes.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are those medicated?


Yeah, beefsteak & roma.
Momma blanched them & froze the skinned carcasses. They actually work really well mixed about 50\50 with nice ripe ones we processed earlier in the year for sauces & bisque soup. Just have to blanch a bit longer to soften them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

Bbq chicken and mashed potatoes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bbq chicken and mashed potatoesView attachment 5219930


Are those medicated?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are those medicated?


Chicken breast is and the bbq might have a kick to it he he he


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chicken breast is and the bbq might have a kick to it he he he


Any big plans for mischief night?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Any big plans for mischief night? View attachment 5219952


Passing out candy to the kiddos and hopefully spending time with grandkids and yourself?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Passing out candy to the kiddos and hopefully spending time with grandkids and yourself?


Philly to get a mask on south street. Then come back to hand out candy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

McDonald’s is merging with Krispy Crème. I would prefer McDonald’s merging with Dunkin Donuts . A cheeseburger and Boston crème donut in one bag sounds kinda beautiful.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2022)

Spooooooooky good beep! How are you, ghasts and ghoulies? Ready for a scare of a day?!

Okay, okay, I'm done. How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

Morning 






22° out might hit mid 60's should be a perfect Halloween. 

How's everyone doing? Any Halloween plans?


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone doing? Any Halloween plans?


I found out that if I put the dog bed right by the glass door and go out and sit on the porch they actually calm down and go to sleep because they can see me. So I think when kids come ring the bell, they'll see two big black dogs get up and start screaming at them. Then they can have candy! 

I am ready! Muhuhuhuuuuu.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2022)

Haven’t had a Trick or Treater since we moved here in 1999


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2022)

I might not get any beans. Haven't had halloween in this house, but I am hoping to get a few, otherwise I need to figure out what to do with the big bag of candies.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t had a Trick or Treater since we moved here in 1999


Same here....Although I turn the lights out just to make sure as I usually don't buy candy. I'm in the sticks though with a 200' driveway anyways. 

Monday....yuck!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5220000View attachment 5220001


I see a good harvest in your future!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Morning everyone....and Happy Hallo's eve hope everyone has a fun night and a safe one.....

woke up this morning to a cool 52F....feels good...high today gonna be about 80.....they say we got more rain coming but it will be in the early morning hours.....

welp time to get these taco's in me, and freshen up the ol coffee.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello! Happy Halloween. I found Crystal lake up in northern New Jersey. It’s a private lake , unfortunately, and tours are over for the year. It also goes by the name Camp NOBEBOSCO.signed up on the waiting list for a 2023 tour. Looks super creepy.


----------



## Lycka (Oct 31, 2022)

I haven't eaten breakfast. Y'all making me hungry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5220129


Trouble in Halloween town?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5220129


Man that doesn't sound good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5220129


I would highly recommend for them irritations on Monday


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

well let put it this way, stock i needed pricing out was sent out Thursday of last week, figured i would give my salesman a couple of days and weekend to price out and get it back to me, this way i can add and or substract...well the asshat never done it, it's still sitting there.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would highly recommend for them irritations on MondayView attachment 5220131View attachment 5220132


i'm in....it's gonna be a long day...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm in....it's gonna be a long day...


And I get the distinct feeling it's not going to be a fun long day hopefully it will work out for you yuppers


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I get the distinct feeling it's not going to be a fun long day hopefully it will work out for you yuppers


it will....it's just the beginning....so time will tell....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

Help out a young lady on the side of the road with a flat and she said that she had no cash on her but she works for some advertisement business guess what she promotes and I told her that she needed to add another word to this box can you guess what lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Help out a young lady on the side of the road with a flat and she said that she had no cash on her but she works for some advertisement business guess what she promotesView attachment 5220217 and I told her that she needed to add another word to this box can you guess what lol


Then what happened?


----------



## Lycka (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Help out a young lady on the side of the road with a flat and she said that she had no cash on her but she works for some advertisement business guess what she promotesView attachment 5220217 and I told her that she needed to add another word to this box can you guess what lol


I'm not able to guess what. Q_Q please enlighten me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Then what happened?


She left and I got high and came home and told you all what happened lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

Lycka said:


> I'm not able to guess what. Q_Q please enlighten me.


Laughing he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5220238


a puddee cat


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

@Lycka was that enough enlightenment for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Then what happened?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Then what happened?


Did you get your mask that you wanted?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

Just figured out thiswas thinking that it was just for looks but damn someone was thinking lol ez to get into and functional


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you get your mask that you wanted?


Yes indeed. Do u like it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> a puddee cat


A following


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 31, 2022)

But maybe I'd go with


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2022)

Morning 


Man, I'm so tired. Hope you all are doing good today. Happy November


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 1, 2022)

Good morning. It's that time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2022)

Socrates has not said hi in a whileand hopefully you all have had a good time last night


----------



## Lycka (Nov 1, 2022)

I've been watching a lot of caving, diving, and cave diving videos lately. Blows my mind how much a person needs to know about it if they want to stay safe and even then they might just die due to a rock suddenly shifting or an unexpected flash flood.

Who needs Balrogs when you have nature and fate primed and ready to kill you at any moment.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2022)

That’s just like getting up each morning at my age.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2022)

Good beep, my meeps and meepettes. I must regrettably inform you a Dracula did slay me in the night. I am a ghost vampire now D;
Beware my bite, or whatever...


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, my meeps and meepettes. I must regrettably inform you a Dracula did slay me in the night. I am a ghost vampire now D;
> Beware my bite, or whatever...


The ultimate hickey.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, my meeps and meepettes. I must regrettably inform you a Dracula did slay me in the night. I am a ghost vampire now D;
> Beware my bite, or whatever...


Ghost mmm no worries then I mean nearly headless Nick he he he


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2022)

November 1.....i don't like the sound of it one bit!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> November 1.....i don't like the sound of it one bit!!


u don't...welcome to the club.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

morning everyone....hope everyone stay safe and had some diabolical fun last night......

woke up this morning to a mild 63F, and we had bout a 1/4 of inch of rain last night, high today is gonna be a little cool 73F light wind from the north......

now to attack these taco's (bean and cheese) and get a warm up......statements are coming in, this means the money that came in, must go out....ugh....


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2022)

@Laughing Grass if you need any supplies


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> November 1.....i don't like the sound of it one bit!!





BudmanTX said:


> u don't...welcome to the club.....


18 days......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5220495


I mean skiing lol but yeah turkey too


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 18 days......


10days, but snow outlook sucks so far...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> 10days, but snow outlook sucks so far...


I know....supposed to be 70° this weekend 

But snow starts on the 12th and night temps in the 20°s hopefully from there on out. I'm sure the snow guns will be cranking


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I mean skiing lol but yeah turkey too


water skiing down here, and water biking season too.....i better not say that word, cause it would be like Feb last year...2 1/2 feet of it....did keep my beer cold though...that was a plus


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2022)

Our guns started up a week ago, less than ideal amount laid down despite single digit temps. Forecast for 20" in the next couple of days.
I'll still go up after opening weekend crowd leaves, just to see friends & test the new car camp build.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 18 days......


What's in 18 days? (I figured it out....skiing)  I need a winter time sport....Like hot cocoa drinking!!

Daylight savings time ends November 6      Maybe for the last time.

I liked the idea of it ending, until I realized it will then be dark in the summer at 7:30 instead of 8:30, and the birds will be chirping at 4:30 in the summer. No thanks to either!!


----------



## Lycka (Nov 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What's in 18 days? (I figured it out....skiing)  I need a winter time sport....Like hot cocoa drinking!!
> 
> Daylight savings time ends November 6      Maybe for the last time.
> 
> I liked the idea of it ending, until I realized it will then be dark in the summer at 7:30 instead of 8:30, and the birds will be chirping at 4:30 in the summer. No thanks to either!!


Cocoa drinking is a great sport. I also enjoy listening to muzak and watching the snow fall while sitting next to the fireplace.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @Laughing Grass if you need any supplies
> 
> View attachment 5220490


What restaurant is this?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2022)

Rainy day, but I am headed to the post office and going to try and get a walk in. My diet has officially begun. I'm at 190lb, which doesn't seem bad, except my normal weight is 160. I'd like to keep it all except for about 10-15 pounds in my gut, but unfortunately weight loss doesn't work that way.

Just put new reflective numbers on my rural route mailbox, on both sides even. A friend gave me the kit for Christmas last year. He asked me a few weeks ago if I didn't like it....No, I'm just a super procrastinator. The old ones were faded and It looks great now!! Especially to the delivery drivers, I'm sure!!

Puffing on my apple fritter hybrid vape....Yummy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Rainy day, but I am headed to the post office and going to try and get a walk in. My diet has officially begun. I'm at 190lb, which doesn't seem bad, except my normal weight is 160. I'd like to keep it all except for about 10-15 pounds in my gut, but unfortunately weight loss doesn't work that way.
> 
> Just put new reflective numbers on my rural route mailbox, on both sides even. A friend gave me the kit for Christmas last year. He asked me a few weeks ago if I didn't like it....No, I'm just a super procrastinator. The old ones were faded and It looks great now!! Especially to the delivery drivers, I'm sure!!
> 
> Puffing on my apple fritter hybrid vape....Yummy.


Your on a diet and puffing on apple fritter. All I can say is , good luck dude.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2022)

Picked up a new Mountain Hardware jacket today for the winter.
$69 for a down hooded jacket at their factory outlet, nice score!
This is going into my hiking pack for the next 5 months.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2022)

Burnt orange is my second favorite color.


----------



## Lycka (Nov 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Burnt orange is my second favorite color.


Whoa, that's my favorite color. What's your first favorite?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2022)

Got a new glass today So when the betting starts I want in lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got a new glass today View attachment 5220625View attachment 5220627So when the betting starts I want in lol


Mister wiggle butt.......by the end of the day  


















 j/k


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mister wiggle butt.......by the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I didn't even think about that but good one lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 1, 2022)

Lycka said:


> Whoa, that's my favorite color. What's your first favorite?


Storm grey! And combined, they are a beautiful spectrum.


----------



## Lycka (Nov 1, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Storm grey! And combined, they are a beautiful spectrum.


Excellent!

I would say my favorites go #1 Burnt Orange, #2 Cobalt Blue, #3 Storm Grey.

Also, spelling grey with an "e". You seem cultured!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2022)

Morning 






Another 60° day  

Crunch time at work....these are the days I miss my help.

How's everyone doing today? Happy Wednesday


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2022)

Good beep!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 2, 2022)

Good morning, WnBer's! Went to a politics post first. Idiot that I am.

It's going to be another beautiful day here. I am going to try yoga again I think. Starting even slower this time, dog-napping position, as I meditate about infinite abundance. Success is virtually guaranteed this time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2022)

Happy Humpday!!

Finished cleaning up/staking up my plants in flower last night and top dressing them. 

Loving this above normal temps we are having!!!

I need to continue the search for new car tires today. I stopped in and got a quote from one place yesterday. Total jerks!!

Groceries and banking are also in the agenda


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2022)

Tire time for my Pilot 4wd also, a tougher than most all season is my sweet spot but not very current on tires. Got a couple big tire stores here so I’ll find something maybe even on sale.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)

Morning... gettin ready to fire one up in a few..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need to continue the search for new car tires today.


I've got some good deals off Tire Rack before.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)

Alright! Im all tuned up now..


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I've got some good deals off Tire Rack before.


I was actually looking at Tire Rack yesterday and they do have some great prices....Might be the way to go!!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2022)

Most mine last 30 years from a dealer 5 miles up the road. Go there for nail issues, fast and good. Almost like NASCAR pit stops, sometimes. They sell nearly all major brands and are excellent on pricing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Burnt orange is my second favorite color.


I was going to guess "burnt green"


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I was going to guess "burnt green"


That's my favorite hobby...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I've got some good deals off Tire Rack before.


Tire buyer is decent also. 

If you need a good a/t tire that performs in the snow without going with a straight snow tire. Make sure it has the "M/S" designation. Stands for mud and snow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Happy Humpday!!
> 
> Finished cleaning up/staking up my plants in flower last night and top dressing them.
> 
> ...


$400 on fb marketplace for rims and blizzak tires with lots of life.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

Look it is the bat signal


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was actually looking at Tire Rack yesterday and they do have some great prices....Might be the way to go!!


Don't dismiss Amazon or Walmart either just make sure comparison is for exactly the same tire profile/sku. I got some reduced price Generals at Amazon. Some people worry about date code(s) but I never ran into a problem. Discount Tire too, but I never bought from them.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tire buyer is decent also.
> 
> If you need a good a/t tire that performs in the snow without going with a straight snow tire. Make sure it has the "M/S" designation. Stands for mud and snow.


I have the 4x4 truck and don't have to drive every day, so just looking for an all season, and probably going to dump this car soon so trying to be cheap about it...It's a coupe too so want something sporty, like this...





Laughing Grass said:


> $400 on fb marketplace for rims and blizzak tires with lots of life.
> 
> View attachment 5220970


You got rid of your factory wheels?  Want to sell them, lol. Probably about the same...Mine are 225/50/17

I almost bought a set of accord rims with good tires a month ago for $300 or 400, can't remember now, but I should have bought them as my rims are starting to corrode a little.

Actually when I bought the car the rims were road rashed terribly. I bought a set of near perfect rims off eBay for $300, and sold my old road rashed ones for the same price, so all it cost me was installation.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $400 on fb marketplace for rims and blizzak tires with lots of life.
> 
> View attachment 5220970


Oh I get it....For winter wheels.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh I get it....For winter wheels.





manfredo said:


> I have the 4x4 truck and don't have to drive every day, so just looking for an all season, and probably going to dump this car soon so trying to be cheap about it...It's a coupe too so want something sporty, like this...
> View attachment 5220983
> 
> 
> ...


Lol na they're sleeping until April. I hated the black steel wheels on my crv so I wanted something that looked a little nicer for not a lot of money.


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2022)

Internet is down here till about 7 pm. Having to figure out how to navigate the site on a phone. Wish me luck. Mornin.


----------



## solakani (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Internet is down here till about 7 pm. Having to figure out how to navigate the site on a phone. Wish me luck. Mornin.


I would enable Hotspot on phone for wifi devices


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2022)

solakani said:


> I would enable Hotspot on phone for wifi devices


I'll have to figure out how, and if there is one available.


----------



## solakani (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll have to figure out how, and if there is one available.


On android it is Settings->Mobile Network->Personal hotspot
set password, choose AP band and timer


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll have to figure out how, and if there is one available.


on my phone it's settings-connections-mobile hot spot and tethering......


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2022)

I usually run it through my router WiFi, not today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> $400 on fb marketplace for rims and blizzak tires with lots of life.
> 
> View attachment 5220970


They look good. Damn good deal too......the tires on my jeep are almost $400 each


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll have to figure out how, and if there is one available.


You are starting to sound like me lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They look good. Damn good deal too......the tires on my jeep are almost $400 each


Now to see if they have them....Could be the old bait & switch, because that is a good deal. Even WalMart & eBay are more3 for the same tire.

Probably price wars as there's a new tire place down the road that seems to be doing real well...But I've already been there and they are thieves. 


It's so freaking nice here I am going to go fire up the riding mower and mulch some leaves to get some sun....and I just got back from walking at the park. Feels close to 70f.


----------



## solakani (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll have to figure out how, and if there is one available.


My desktop computer usually routes to the internet via main router to modem. When modem is down, I use my phone hotspot to become a internet gateway for my desktop via mobile network.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

Man O man I've got it good I just tell the wife and if that don't work I cook a little more food and call down the stairs for the kid lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They look good. Damn good deal too......the tires on my jeep are almost $400 each


Another reason I'm glad we no longer have a Jeep, nothing stopped it tho.

Funny story. The seller was asking $800 for the wheels and tires... in May. Nobody's paying premium for tires in May. I gave him a lowball offer of $300 and he replied No. No counter offer, nothing. Then a week later he messaged me how about $400


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

I mean you got to have backup right or is that you have to have it backed up mmm not sure lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another reason I'm glad we no longer have a Jeep, *nothing stopped it* tho.
> 
> Funny story. The seller was asking $800 for the wheels and tires... in May. Nobody's paying premium for tires in May. I gave him a lowball offer of $300 and he replied No. No counter offer, nothing. Then a week later he messaged me how about $400




Exactly why I have them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5221018
> 
> Exactly why I have them


My partner never missed a day of work due to weather when she had a jeep.


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm connected to the world again, much easier to read off my laptop's screen, and having a keyboard makes things much faster...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm connected to the world again, much easier to read off my laptop's screen, and having a keyboard makes things much faster...lol.


Your phone doesn't have a keyboard?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your phone doesn't have a keyboard?


I used to have a phone with a slideout keyboard


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I used to have a phone with a slideout keyboard


Blackberry Priv?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 2, 2022)

Some windows thing. Maybe Nokia


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Some windows thing. Maybe Nokia


It hinged like a tiny laptop


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your phone doesn't have a keyboard?


I have fat fingers...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner never missed a day of *work* due to weather when she had a jeep.


I never miss a day of skiing.......lol I shut that down unless I have a crazy deadline.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 2, 2022)

Day shift is fun. Jamie Foxx is good so far. I like a comedy vampire movie. 

I am calling it halloween until turkey day. I need more horror D;


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 3, 2022)

Good morning. Back to bed so I can WnB again in a few hours.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Morning 






25° out there now .....65° later  wtf!

Happy Friday eve!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2022)

Good beep, meeps. How you?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, meeps. How you?


Coffee in hand. Early to bed to early to rise is right!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 3, 2022)

Good morning again. Volcano on. Coffee in my favorite cup. Another warm, 84, and muggy day here.

My contractor disappeared again. Waiting on the rails, stairs, & door frame to be finished. He promised it to be done before snowfall. I live in Tampa Bay.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning again. Volcano on. Coffee in my favorite cup. Another warm, 84, and muggy day here.
> 
> My contractor disappeared again. Waiting on the rails, stairs, & door frame to be finished. He promised it to be done before snowfall. I live in Tampa Bay.


Before snowfall where?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and @JustRolling has reach out he is doing well and needs some good vibes sent his way and his little niece is doing awesome yuppers


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2022)

I found a mason jar of unlabeled weed under my bed while sweeping. I know I put it there, or maybe tripped on it and kicked it there. 
I need to stop labeling with water soluble marker, I always end up rubbing off the words.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Day shift is fun. Jamie Foxx is good so far. I like a comedy vampire movie.
> 
> I am calling it halloween until turkey day. I need more horror D;


You just like having your neck nibbled on!! 

I was debating on turning on the outdoor Christmas lights now, but it at least needs to be cold outside!!



DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cleaned the engine on my Accord last week, and the skeleton of a mouse washed out. I had some living in the insulation under my hood apparently, as some nuts came out of there.  Glad they didn't chew the wiring!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

I mulched leaved yesterday, and came across this huge patch of shrooms under a big pine tree. They weren't there 2 weeks ago and I have never seen them there in the fall....Hoping this is a sign the shroom Gods are favoring me!!



No clue what kind they are, but they are chopped down now from the mower



There was an article in our newspaper today about the benefits of magic shrooms for depression!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2022)

Otherself saids checking oil is a very good thing lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I mulched leaved yesterday, and came across this huge patch of shrooms under a big pine tree. They weren't there 2 weeks ago and I have never seen them there in the fall....Hoping this is a sign the shroom Gods are favoring me!!
> 
> View attachment 5221301
> 
> ...


Grey knight according Fungi finder


----------



## solakani (Nov 3, 2022)

Apex labs given green light to start phase 2 clinical trial of take home psilocybin for low dose treatment of PTSD.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I mulched leaved yesterday, and came across this huge patch of shrooms under a big pine tree. They weren't there 2 weeks ago and I have never seen them there in the fall....Hoping this is a sign the shroom Gods are favoring me!!
> 
> View attachment 5221301
> 
> ...


How are yours doing?


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

The internet was down in our region yesterday because a tweaker cut and stole a length of main fiber cable for the copper in it.  
They caught him in an apartment with the cable sliced open. Cost the cable company $100K to replace it. He is looking at Grand theft and a few other felonies.
58 degrees and foggy at the moment, north wind is supposed to kick in though. 
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You just like having your neck nibbled on!!


Are there people who don't? 

Did you eat the mystery mushrooms yet? Did you die?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

Went to my new fav weed store again last night. Just incredible prices, for NY. Ounces of bud for $70. One gram carts of all varieties for $15, crumble and shatter cheap....$80 for a half ounce of shatter, and on....



and followed by a killer pizza


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Went to my new fav weed store again last night. Just incredible prices, for NY. Ounces of bud for $70. One gram carts of all varieties for $15, crumble and shatter cheap....$80 for a half ounce of shatter, and on....
> 
> View attachment 5221316
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous wow that is awesome


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Internet is down here till about 7 pm. Having to figure out how to navigate the site on a phone. Wish me luck. Mornin.


 is it back up? The only internet i have is on my phone.. lol.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> is it back up? The only internet i have is on my phone.. lol.


Came back up about noon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

Morning..ugh why does it have to be the last hit of shine to do me in....ugh.....couple asprins on the way, got to admit the game was awesome, a no hitter don't see that very often.....other than that the food was great. And why oh why does someone wanna challenge me in smoking, the poor bastard didn't even make it to the 3rd puff of a 5 item salad last night, first he was great and good, next past out on the porch with one of the dogs licking him....i dunno....overall great night

well woke up to a steamy 66F....looks like we got weather coming in....high today 81F and a little steamy....allergies are going crazy....

well time to sober up with a couple of taco's and get a warm up on the coffee......


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Came back up about noon.


WTF are u


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

hillbill said:


> WTF are u


The darkside of the moon bro


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

hillbill said:


> WTF are u


Livingroom.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> The darkside of the moon bro


I don't know if I was really drunk at the time...


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't know if I was really drunk at the time...


Before noon?


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Before noon?


 It's a quote from Dark Side of the moon...


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

1974 LA Sports Arena and 1993 Superdome in N.O.
No weed the second time.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's a quote from Dark Side of the moon...


Oh! Duh!.. i should of caught that..


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so jealous wow that is awesome


I'm so amazed!! A few months ago I was paying $45 for carts!!

Of course once legal weed becomes available, they might try to shut down these sticker stores, as everything is coming from legal states, either Colorado or Cali from what I've seen. 

Once NY adds their tax these prices may be gone, but who knows...Maybe the sticker stores are here to stay. Not everyone will go in them, as they are a little ghetto. My one buddy was saying he's sure he'll be shot in one of them.....But I feel safe!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are yours doing?


OK I think....They were a little slow in forming mycelium, but finally did....well 4 out of 5 bags anyways, and now I mixed the bags up and hoping it will spread throughout, and then it will be time to fruit them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OK I think....They were a little slow in forming mycelium, but finally did....well 4 out of 5 bags anyways, and now I mixed the bags up and hoping it will spread throughout, and then it will be time to fruit them.


The 5th one might catch up.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

Tire shopping again and I think I have done a complete 180....Looked in my glovebox yesterday and found the receipt for the current GoodYears. I paid $900 for 4 with an alignment....but then I remembered I got a $300 rebate!!

Also, I got 60,000 miles on those tires, not 45k like I thought....Soooo, with that said, they are having a killer sale right now, and I can get 4 GoodYear Assurance Comfort Drives for $588 installed, after rebate, which is only a few bucks more than the cheapies I was looking at.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2022)

Curvy roads With black top with crushed limestone, gravel with chert take about half off mileage expectations with tires here.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Curvy roads With black top with crushed limestone, gravel with chert take about half off mileage expectations with tires here.


That's for sure....I also balanced and rotated them religiously to get 60k miles.

I am scheduled for tomorrow morning for 4 new tires and an oil change....Yippy!! The cars been driving kind of shitty the last 10k on worn tires. About 55 mph it shimmies a bit, but over or under is ok, and they are getting noisy!! I am so freakin' cheap sometimes!!

The hydroplaning last month told me it was time though!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

It's time


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's for sure....I also balanced and rotated them religiously to get 60k miles.
> 
> I am scheduled for tomorrow morning for 4 new tires and an oil change....Yippy!! The cars been driving kind of shitty the last 10k on worn tires. About 55 mph it shimmies a bit, but over or under is ok, and they are getting noisy!! I am so freakin' cheap sometimes!!
> 
> The hydroplaning last month told me it was time though!!


Yeah my tires are also getting a b it worn, but even worse my rear shocks might as well not be there anymore


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Bad idea on a sunny day...

*shudder*


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Bad idea on a sunny day...
> 
> *shudder*


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Not a chance... God, just stepping on blacktop with bare feet is torture.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not a chance... God, just stepping on blacktop with bare feet is torture.


If any skate boarders use that rail there should be plenty of wax on it.. On a hot day you should just slide right down it.. lol.. 

Edit: it may even remove some hair.. Bonus!!

Edit again: i dont know you but theres a move called back to frontside combo ..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2022)

We got a boob conversation going over on it's Halloween I bounce out of that to come over here and we got this conversation going on LOL I need to get higher


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a boob conversation going over on it's Halloween I bounce out of that to come over here and we got this conversation going on LOL I need to get higher


What about bouncing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a boob conversation going over on it's Halloween I bounce out of that to come over here and we got this conversation going on LOL I need to get higher


Wait what.......I better get over there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We got a boob conversation going over on it's Halloween I bounce out of that to come over here and we got this conversation going on LOL I need to get higher


Ha Ha, you said Boob & bounce in the same sentence & I'm hesitant to google a meme.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ha Ha, you said Boob & bounce in the same sentence & I'm hesitant to google a meme.


I will never forget @widowmaker with the best gif avatar of all time. Pls find it LOL


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ha Ha, you said Boob & bounce in the same sentence & I'm hesitant to google a meme.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's for sure....I also balanced and rotated them religiously to get 60k miles.
> 
> I am scheduled for tomorrow morning for 4 new tires and an oil change....Yippy!! The cars been driving kind of shitty the last 10k on worn tires. About 55 mph it shimmies a bit, but over or under is ok, and they are getting noisy!! I am so freakin' cheap sometimes!!
> 
> The hydroplaning last month told me it was time though!!



In the 90's I bought a set of Goodyear tires rated at 65k miles.
Drove those fuckers for 100k.

They were truly maypop tires at the end. 

They were far past bald, the steel belts were showing all the way around.


Not my pic but similar to this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

solakani said:


> Apex labs given green light to start phase 2 clinical trial of take home psilocybin for low dose treatment of PTSD.


I got 2 zips showing up tomorrow. Not all for me but i’m gonna do a micro dose schedule. I used to shroom and dose my ass off when younger. Ever since the fire i’m all fucked up. I’m really hoping the microdose treatment helps.


----------



## solakani (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got 2 zips showing up tomorrow. Not all for me but i’m gonna do a micro dose schedule. I used to shroom and dose my ass off when younger. Ever since the fire i’m all fucked up. I’m really hoping the microdose treatment helps.


1-2 grams of PE#6 can make me happy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I will never forget @widowmaker with the best gif avatar of all time. Pls find it LOL


Think I know exactly which one you're talking about.
Tried to find it & got distracted by bouncing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Think I know exactly which one you're talking about.
> Tried to find it & got distracted by bouncing.


I'll keep looking, but in the meantime this should hold you over.

https://gifs.com/gif/big-bouncing-boobs-big-bouncing-tits-v1PERA


----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 4, 2022)

Avatar from a old forum I 'd go to
I can't get it to play so it's a link


https://talonairgun.com/wp-content/uploads/avatars/5607/0000000000000-bpfull.jpg


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Morning 






The flood of winter friends has begun......but it's gonna be 70°  

Happy fucking Friday! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

Old winter how do I love you let me count the ways mmm 0 yuppers


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Old winter how do I love you let me count the ways mmm 0 yuppers


How about snow cones? Everyone loves snow cones


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How about snow cones? Everyone loves snow cones


IN THE SUMMER D:


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> IN THE SUMMER D:


Fresh fallen snow with real maple syrup drizzled over it......you can even make little snowballs of it then put in your glass of bourbon........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fresh fallen snow with real maple syrup drizzled over it......you can even make little snowballs of it then put in your glass of bourbon........


Yuppers I like maple syrup real and even some of the imitation s*** and the rest of that comment went went all blurry couldn't really make it out lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2022)

OMG, an old buddy I've known for 45 years and I had a falling out with about 4 years ago showed up at my door last night. Freshly beat up. You know those before and after pics of meth heads....Well he is the after pic. Said he has been doing that shit for the past few years, not working, and he claimed he was 20 days clean but I don't think so. He has to report to jail next week to serve 60 days for beating up his girlfriend.

I had to give the POS a ride home, and buy him food on the way there. And I have to deal with him today as his side by side ATV is sitting in my garage. 

I need to have another falling out with him asap. He even stunk like he hasn't showered in a few weeks!!! Fucking meth!! 

New tire time for me though first!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

Ditto on the fucking meth


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2022)

Had some clouds roll in overnight so the frost warning was cancelled. 40 degrees now headed to the low 60's. Have rain starting Sat and lasting for awhile, supposed to be a good storm with snow in the high country initially then it warms up a bit.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

Scream ok it had to happen stress breaker kid is going to court today for the grandkids this fing phone needs to ring O wait a minute it has not started yet


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2022)

“SPEED KILLS”


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2022)

Morning everyone......TGIF....i get 2 day's off...woohoo.....thinking lake this weekend for a little relaxation and a little fishing, may not catch anything, but if i do...it will definitely be a buzz.......

woke up this morning, watch the morning weather report, weather man we had a 10% chance of rain, so just for the hell of it i poked my head out, looked at the weather guy and called him a(dumb sob cause it is raining) what a guy eh....this morning temp 66F , high today 84F and a chance for more powerful storms.....

well time to attack these taco's (bean and cheese), and get a warm up.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2022)

Weather about to get real...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Weather about to get real...
> 
> View attachment 5221709


we'll be about 10 to 15 degrees above you......lows about 10 degrees above


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2022)

Chilling out at the tire store. The Accords on the rack. Already did a lap around a few blocks.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2022)

The mechanic has been properly tipped in advance and I gave him a new drain plug and said good luck young man. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Such a nice day out there........I might make it a early weekend


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Such a nice day out there........I might make it a early weekend


Same thing, it's supposed to be 70 here today and sunny. I've been walking for the last hour and I think my car is almost done. Looks like they're working on the oil change now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

My tablet has no flash can you tell


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

My lap has disappeared under a big guffy head


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 4, 2022)

Good morning. I really miss having a doggo around but I'm hoping to travel a little bit, see Yosemite, Grand Canyon, Rockies,.... Starting to think I should plan on bringing a pup along with me. I won't live forever.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 4, 2022)

I had pets for 40 years, dogs, cats, lizards, fish, gerbils, I had them at some point. The 2nd and last of our family cats died about 3 months ago. I cleaned the house air filter for the first time since he died, I didn't know they could look so new after 30 days. 

I get the companionship aspect and it was weird for a couple of months not having a cat meyowl at 1030, 2, and 6, like clock work for his watered down wet food delivery service, or the 2am _yak yak splat_ and then finding cat yack on the carpet with my bare feet. Now I think its settled I'm well and truly done with pets until I'm out of 'middle age' and well into 'old age.' At this point I'm counting down the weeks to high school graduation and shipping of offspring off to college. Then I'm replacing the carpets. 

I'm thinking a few house plants are going to be the peak of my future care taker responsibilities in the after child decade.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I had pets for 40 years, dogs, cats, lizards, fish, gerbils, I had them at some point. The 2nd and last of our family cats died about 3 months ago. I cleaned the house air filter for the first time since he died, I didn't know they could look so new after 30 days.
> 
> I get the companionship aspect and it was weird for a couple of months not having a cat meyowl at 1030, 2, and 6, like clock work for his watered down wet food delivery service, or the 2am _yak yak splat_ and then finding cat yack on the carpet with my bare feet. Now I think its settled I'm well and truly done with pets until I'm out of 'middle age' and well into 'old age.' At this point I'm counting down the weeks to high school graduation and shipping of offspring off to college. Then I'm replacing the carpets.
> 
> I'm thinking a few house plants are going to be the peak of my future care taker responsibilities in the after child decade.


 Socrates says snakes need love too


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'm thinking a few house plants are going to be the peak of my future care taker responsibilities in the after child decade.


You might change your mind when your house population goes down next fall. I made it 2 months without a dog before the loneliness got to me. Wonder the wonder dog is 13 years old today and I don't know what life will be like when she goes. I'm roasting a chicken tonight for her party.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You might change your mind when your house population goes down next fall. I made it 2 months without a dog before the loneliness got to me. Wonder the wonder dog is 13 years old today and I don't know what life will be like when she goes. I'm roasting a chicken tonight for her partyView attachment 5221770.


Or like in my case where Socrates was supposed to be my last pet a hard luck case came along named Odin lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2022)

Well I said f*** my meth head friend, I am not helping him. He's asking too much, and he's on my permanent shit list anyways. The last time I saw him before yesterday was 3-4 years ago and he told me he was calling the cops on me for my grow! He still acts like a dumb kid and he's 57.... 

Bike ride for me, sounds like a much better afternoon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Well I said f*** my meth head friend, I am not helping him. He's asking too much, and he's on my permanent shit list anyways. The last time I saw him before yesterday was 3-4 years ago and he told me he was calling the cops on me for my grow! He still acts like a dumb kid and he's 57....
> 
> Bike ride for me, sounds like a much better afternoon.


Hate to say it but I'm thinking that a very wise idea


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

Mother f cker pushed pretrial back to the 22 GRRR fucking meth (&%$#%&@#$!%*&$#@!#%%&)Well I was high ok vape pens battery is charged


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

Tick tock tick tock it all most time


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tick tock tick tock it all most time


Let's go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

One minute!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

It's gotta be time


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2022)

Meth boy stopped back. It got bizarre. He didn't try to attack me, but we had a heated argument and he pulled this huge hunting knife out and laid it on the table and threatened me, and that's when I told him to leave and not come back. He drove out of here on an ATV and he lives about 30 miles away. He might be in jail right now. 

He has a history of this. He once led cops on a 10 mile chase, they finally bumped him and flipped his machine, messed him up bad. Coma and everything. Just one of many near death experiences/accidents for him. Always been insane!! Prison twice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Meth boy stopped back. It got bizarre. He didn't try to attack me, but we had a heated argument and he pulled this huge hunting knife out and laid it on the table and threatened me, and that's when I told him to leave and not come back. He drove out of here on an ATV and he lives about 30 miles away. He might be in jail right now.
> 
> He has a history of this. He once led cops on a 10 mile chase, they finally bumped him and flipped his machine, messed him up bad. Coma and everything. Just one of many near death experiences/accidents for him. Always been insane!! Prison twice.


Not to sound paranoid but set your alarm lock up tight and let someone local know what going on I'm going to hit you up tomorrow for coffee rest well and be safe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Meth boy stopped back. It got bizarre. He didn't try to attack me, but we had a heated argument and he pulled this huge hunting knife out and laid it on the table and threatened me, and that's when I told him to leave and not come back. He drove out of here on an ATV and he lives about 30 miles away. He might be in jail right now.
> 
> He has a history of this. He once led cops on a 10 mile chase, they finally bumped him and flipped his machine, messed him up bad. Coma and everything. Just one of many near death experiences/accidents for him. Always been insane!! Prison twice.


Check check radio check break W&B you out there @manfredo


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2022)

Beep! How are you, meep?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Hopefully the theme song for @BudmanTX is riding the Storm Out hopefully all is well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Still raining here and now the wind is picking up 35 to 40 miles an hour O yah


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still raining here and now the wind is picking up 35 to 40 miles an hour O yah


Here too. The wind was blowing it straight into the window. Taptaptaptatatap


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Here too. The wind was blowing it straight into the window. Taptaptaptatatap


How do whiskey and Tango deal with the noise?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How do whiskey and Tango deal with the noise?


Well tango was farting on my head while fast asleep. And whiskey only gets nervous if there is super loud thunder. So they were fine.. 
I need coffee.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Well tango was farting on my head while fast asleep. And whiskey only gets nervous if there is super loud thunder. So they were fine..
> I need coffee.


He he he nope nope nope O for all the love of the GODS noooooooo


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2022)

Tornadoes last nite after dark north and south of me, will have to check damage reports later.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Every time Odin farts I tell him that I named him after the wrong God


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he nope nope nope O for all the love of the GODS noooooooo


She curls up into a little cute ball with her head on her butt. But she has to be facing me... So I get any wind disturbances right to the dome. She is so cute. Could you say no to that face?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

1 to 2 feet of ____ in the mountains I know a few people that are going to be happy about that lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> She curls up into a little cute ball with her head on her butt. But she has to be facing me... So I get any wind disturbances right to the dome. She is so cute. Could you say no to that face?
> View attachment 5222050


The ears got me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Tornadoes last nite after dark north and south of me, will have to check damage reports later.


All family accounted for and safe hopefully


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 5, 2022)

Good morning. I saw The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band last night. These guys toured with John Prine and Willy Nelson. They've been playing together for over 50 years. It was a good show but the most entertaining part of the night was the Uber ride home.

My battery was down to 1% when I called Uber so I was sweating whether I would be able to get a ride and turned the screen off as soon as it was confirmed. Then I was nervously checking to see what vehicle was coming. I got notice of Kristen in a Ford F-150. I thought WTF, an F-150?

In a few minutes something like this showed up only it seemed to be bigger and more bad ass.


The window rolls down and Kristen is a very cute, curly-haired blonde. Oh boy. I climb in, literally, and Kristen obviously knows how to get tips. She is stacked and she looks ready for a Friday night out. Had great time chatting with her. Felt like a dad and a lech at the same time because she is small, hot, and sexy and I wondered how safe she was picking up strangers but being a guy, well, you know. I was a gentleman though, of course.

An old man can dream.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. I saw The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band last. These guys toured with John Prine and Willy Nelson. They've been playing together for over 50 years. It was a good show but the most entertaining part of the night was the Uber ride home.
> 
> My battery was down to 1% when I called Uber so I was sweating whether I would be able to get a ride and turned the screen off as soon as it was confirmed. Then I was nervously checking to see what vehicle was coming. I got notice of Kristen in a Ford F-150. I thought WTF, an F-150?
> 
> ...


Yes yes we can


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Did she has have a bush gard on to lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to sound paranoid but set your alarm lock up tight and let someone local know what going on I'm going to hit you up tomorrow for coffee rest well and be safe


Yep I am alive!! I was telling an old friend about it last night, who also knows him, and the friend told me I should leave the house for a while, just in case. I didn;t leave, but I did make sure the gun cabinet was unlocked.

I doubt he'll be back. He hopefully sees I am not going to help him. Not when he is being a rude asshole!! He has a family history of mental illness. When he was a toddler, his father shot and killed his mother and then shot and killed himself, in front of him and his older brother. The brother is a mess too, but has a more normal life...married, job, etc. They were raised by a friend of the family, who molested them!! Cant make this shit up!!

I do wonder if he made it home, or if he is locked up somewhere!! 

It feels like the calm before the storm here....It's warm, but dark and gloomy out there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

But honestly I like a bowtie a little bit better lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yep I am alive!! I was telling an old friend about it last night, who also knows him, and the friend told me I should leave the house for a while, just in case. I didn;t leave, but I did make sure the gun cabinet was unlocked.
> 
> I doubt he'll be back. He hopefully sees I am not going to help him. Not when he is being a rude asshole!! He has a family history of mental illness. When he was a toddler, his father shot and killed his mother and then shot and killed himself, in front of him and his older brother. The brother is a mess too, but has a more normal life...married, job, etc. They were raised by a friend of the family, who molested them!! Cant make this shit up!!
> 
> ...


Safety first is all I can say just don't turn your back on him


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Oil plug how that go


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oil plug how that go


Good, they got it!! Hopefully the Honda is ready for winter now!!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2022)

New booties for the Pilot soon. I don’t enjoy tire shopping much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Tornadoes last nite after dark north and south of me, will have to check damage reports later.


Here too. Tornado sirens went off twice last night.
I hate that shit.



manfredo said:


> Yep I am alive!! I was telling an old friend about it last night, who also knows him, and the friend told me I should leave the house for a while, just in case. I didn;t leave, but I did make sure the gun cabinet was unlocked.
> 
> I doubt he'll be back. He hopefully sees I am not going to help him. Not when he is being a rude asshole!! He has a family history of mental illness. When he was a toddler, his father shot and killed his mother and then shot and killed himself, in front of him and his older brother. The brother is a mess too, but has a more normal life...married, job, etc. They were raised by a friend of the family, who molested them!! Cant make this shit up!!
> 
> ...


I'd be carrying a pistol (even at home) until he is accounted for. Fkn meth heads.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here too. Tornado sirens went off twice last night.
> I hate that shit.
> 
> 
> ...


How does your baby boy do ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

@curious2garden hopefully you are having a great start to the day


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2022)

We live in a trailer on a high ridge and have an in ground storm shelter. Money well spent.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2022)

I might put shorts on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I might put shorts on


Mmm nope nope nope he he he enjoy or not I've got nothing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How does your baby boy do ?


We had a couple of close lightning strikes, like you hear the wicked crackle & then the BOOM. Big guy barked aggressively a couple of times at the bigger ones & little brother hid under the covers shaking.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had a couple of close lightning strikes, like you hear the wicked crackle & then the BOOM. Big guy barked aggressively a couple of times at the bigger ones & little brother hid under the covers shaking.


I knew about the big guy but what's the little brother?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2022)

Food is needed lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed lol View attachment 5222207


Now we're talkin.....  ....munchies thing..js


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 6, 2022)

Good morning. High of 86 with a feels like of 92. Still cranking the AC.

Took a walk around sunset a couple of nights ago and I was sweating by the time I got back.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2022)

Morning 


Is it lunch time yet  

Hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 6, 2022)

Last time to be able to post this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2022)

Makes no sense to me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2022)

My clock is internal and it doesn't have daylight saving time lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 6, 2022)

That confused me. I ordered food super late because I couldn't sleep, and the delivery estimate was before the order time by 5 minutes. Stupid time change.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 6, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That confused me. I ordered food super late because I couldn't sleep, and the delivery estimate was before the order time by 5 minutes. Stupid time change.


Every day can be like that...








Texada Timewarp Regular Marijuana Seeds – Best Cannabis Bud Depot


Texada Timewarp is an outdoor favorite and must-have strain for growers everywhere. It is bred to be hardy and low maintenance.



bcbuddepot.com


----------



## manfredo (Nov 6, 2022)

Road trip yesterday, to try out the new tires. Went to Ithaca NY, an hour away, a really cool college town, home of Cornell University and Ithaca College. Warm day and the eye candy was stunning!

Decided to see if they had any sticker shops....I found one after searching the internet for a second, and they were really nervous!! They did show me some cartridges.....$50 or 3 for $120. I laughed and told him we are paying $15 for those. Some price difference!!

Then went on a short hike into one of the many waterfalls around Ithaca. People come from all over the world to see this one, which is pretty tame right now as it's been dry. And it's right on Cayuga Lake too, with a bustling little town. Fun day!!






Taughannock Falls State Park


Plunging 215 feet, Taughannock Falls State Park's namesake waterfall is one of the most outstanding natural attractions of the Northeast. Campsites an




parks.ny.gov


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2022)

Coffee, oats and herb, it makes the time change stuff a little easier to deal with..


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 6, 2022)

Don't forget the sun moved an hour ahead of last night while we slept. That means sunset is an hour earlier so don't miss it! The next event is hours later, moon howling at midnight. Its not full but is waxxing gibbous.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2022)

This is the longest day ever. I'm tired and it's only 2


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This is the longest day ever. I'm tired and it's only 2


 Maybe smoke a little sativa of some sort or another!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 7, 2022)

Good AM. Cloudy day predicted today so a bit lower than yesterday, high of 85 today.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night AND SMOKE


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

Coffee, Herb and Kief is OK with me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Coffee, Herb and Kief is OK with me.


How's clean up going from the storms?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

Went to check a town I lived in before and lots of power poles down, barns and shops wrecked. Didn’t go to the worst. Looks like a low grade tornado to me . We’ll know soon. Saw a picture of a funnel on the ground over there. Mostly roofs and trees and almost all roadside signs. No talk of people hurt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

Morning 






My back hurts....I didn't sleep......and the squirrels are looking at me funny........must be Monday  But, the leaves are totally done till spring when I clean out the perennial beds. And the 5 cords of wood are neatly stacked with a cord and a half already in the basement ready to go. Looks like one more warm one today and a couple warm ones by the end of the week.......then highs in the low to mid 40°s from there on out. With snow forecast for next Friday the 18th  I'm sure the snowmakers are pulling guns and hoses all over......lots of last minute welding and craziness happening. LOL happy Monday

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Wife is hungover from anniversary margaritas last night. I knew I was in trouble when I saw 2 for 1 margaritas on the board.
6th wedding anniversary, been together 12 years, oy.


@floridians get your sandbags ready


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife is hungover from anniversary margaritas last night. I knew I was in trouble when I saw 2 for 1 margaritas on the board.
> 6th wedding anniversary, been together 12 years, oy.
> 
> 
> @floridians get your sandbags ready


Just seen it on the news from Miami to Jacksonville you would think they could narrow that down a little bit hopefully you had a good time on your anniversary


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Okay calling Good Morning America news is a stretch but they do put the weather on lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

Pork shoulder on the smoker today for pulled pork. Prepping some meat for meat pies and making some steak chili. And I'm still getting some dirty looks......


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pork shoulder on the smoker today. Prepping some meat for meat pies and making some steak chili. And I'm still getting some dirty looks......
> View attachment 5222899


It's so fat! You could make hoers d'ouvres. Acorn stuffed squirrel legs?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

we don’t eat pets


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pork shoulder on the smoker today for pulled pork. Prepping some meat for meat pies and making some steak chili. And I'm still getting some dirty looks......
> View attachment 5222899


You can almost see the Judgment in his eyes


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2022)

You have pet squirrels? Dope. That sounds like chaos, haha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> we don’t eat pets


When I was a kid had one mom's loved to feed it Cheerios and watch it turn it like a steering wheel until I broke aww she would giggle and laugh out loud hay thank you so much for for the memory


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's so fat! You could make hoers d'ouvres. Acorn stuffed squirrel legs?


I should put a few peanuts in the smoker and leave the door open nom nom nom  



Jeffislovinlife said:


> You can almost see the Judgment in his eyes


Ikr



hillbill said:


> we don’t eat pets





Rsawr said:


> You have pet squirrels? Dope. That sounds like chaos, haha


Actually we do like them. The red squirrels are just funny but the chipmunks and chickadees eat out of my hand. I'm like snow white while I'm smoking snow white lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pork shoulder on the smoker today for pulled pork. Prepping some meat for meat pies and making some steak chili. And I'm still getting some dirty looks......
> View attachment 5222899


My local store doesn't have any butts or shoulders for some reason or I would be doing the same. I have a big package of hamburger buns that need to be properly used.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> My local store doesn't have any *butts* or shoulders for some reason or I would be doing the same. *I have a big package* of hamburger *buns* that *need to be properly used.*
> Mornin.


What are you really trying to say  

The shoulder was $2.59 # so my wife picked it up. It's an easy meal that I can freeze a bunch for later. Just put it on and work on the other stuff.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually we do like them. The red squirrels are just funny but the chipmunks and chickadees eat out of my hand. I'm like snow white while I'm smoking snow white lol


Stony green, nature whisperer. They say the deer are drawn by his cloud of good good...


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Cold front rolled through last night but we have numerous rounds of rain and snow coming according to the forecast. Our biggest reservoir is the snow pack which has been lacking for many years. These storms should lay down a good base for it,


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cold front rolled through last night but we have numerous rounds of rain and snow coming according to the forecast. Our biggest reservoir is the snow pack which has been lacking for many years. These storms should lay down a good base for it,


We got a cold front last night too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Stony green, nature whisperer. They say the deer are drawn by his cloud of good good...


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We got a cold front last night too
> 
> View attachment 5222901


We're a balmy 45F, got .4" of rain last night, might get some thunderstorms today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

Oh and I'm going to try to make breakfast sausage.....homemade. Anyone ever make sausage?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

We had Summer Tanagers raise a family in a tree and Indigo Buntings did the same in a Buck Brush patch. We see squirrels raise young and certain groups of Whietail. Mountain Lion a mile away last week, posed for pictures!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

Balmy and 45* is hard to grasp.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> We're a balmy 45F, got .4" of rain last night, might get some thunderstorms today.


Calling for 20+ cm of snow here all day


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Wife is hungover from anniversary margaritas last night. I knew I was in trouble when I saw 2 for 1 margaritas on the board.
> 6th wedding anniversary, been together 12 years, oy.
> 
> 
> @floridians get your sandbags ready


How's it hangin Paul?


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh and I'm going to try to make breakfast sausage.....homemade. Anyone ever make sausage?


I have parts to a meat grinder in the garage, I should try to put them together and verify they are all there. I never attempted sausage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> We're a balmy 45F, got .4" of rain last night, might get some thunderstorms today.


Worries about mud slides in your area?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> How's it hangin Paul?


They’re hanging 

Heading to Tampa for infusion in 30 minutes with a hungover driver. You’d think a 60 year old person would know how to avoid hangovers, but I guess not  

Still not smoking. 45 year old habit broken. I do use edibles to sleep. I don’t miss it at all.

How’s it going with you?


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Worries about mud slides in your area?


They are a possibility in areas where it has burned but I am not near any and it would take a lot more rain to cause them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Calling for 20+ cm of snow here all day


My condolences.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re hanging
> 
> Heading to Tampa for infusion in 30 minutes with a hungover driver. You’d think a 60 year old person would know how to avoid hangovers, but I guess not
> 
> ...


I'm in my corner of the couch with my coffee, laptop, and blankee. Son made some packaged cinnamon rolls, my stomach is telling me they need devoured.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My condolences.


Love the snow, love driving in snow too


Only thing I really hate about winter is when we get that 2 week period of -40 over here. That can fuck right off.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> They are a possibility in areas where it has burned but I am not near any and it would take a lot more rain to cause them.


I mist the dot in front of the 4 lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have parts to a meat grinder in the garage, I should try to put them together and verify they are all there. I never attempted sausage.


I'm cheating......just patties. But I've been putting together a order for casings and everything to make sausage sticks like Slim Jim's. Something different to bring to work for a snack. 

I'd really like to someday make salami and pepperoni and all that good stuff


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mist the dot in front of the 4 lol


Not recommended to miss a period...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not recommended to miss a period...


Mmm he he he


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2022)

It's beautiful here....haven't had the heat on in days, but that ends today.

Gotta get moving....supposed to go have lunch with my brother, who I haven't seen in a while. Another friend stopped in yesterday i hadn't seen. His wife is diabetic and lost her leg below the knee a few months back....This getting old shit is for the birds~


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Love the snow, love driving in snow too
> 
> 
> Only thing I really hate about winter is when we get that 2 week period of -40 over here. That can fuck right off.


Carbogganing! I've got my winters on. Gonna be my first winter in a two wheel drive car in over a decade.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re hanging
> 
> Heading to Tampa for infusion in 30 minutes with a hungover driver. You’d think a 60 year old person would know how to avoid hangovers, but I guess not
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary!

The dab queen quit toking???? 

You possibly were over indulging, just a teensy bit


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Carbogganing! I've got my winters on. Gonna be my first winter in a two wheel drive car in over a decade.


You know what that means....LOTS of snow and it will be your fault!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Is this why we have an Arctic Blast coming down from Canada?????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

And here I was going to blame it on you people that were buying them new tires


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

I agree it's all on @Laughing Grass .........this better be good


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

I’ve had a 4x4 truck or SUV or Crossover since the 90s And 4x4 demos before that. 
id be lost.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’re hanging
> 
> Heading to Tampa for infusion in 30 minutes with a hungover driver. You’d think a 60 year old person would know how to avoid hangovers, but I guess not
> 
> ...


Hopefully you have found your groove


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's beautiful here....haven't had the heat on in days, but that ends today.
> 
> Gotta get moving....supposed to go have lunch with my brother, who I haven't seen in a while. Another friend stopped in yesterday i hadn't seen. His wife is diabetic and lost her leg below the knee a few months back....This getting old shit is for the birds~


Nope. I had a bad reaction to meds and had serotonin syndrome. Marijuana of any kind made me feel worse. The reaction felt like a bad acid trip I could not stop. The weed, even one hit from a joint made it worse. I’ve NO desire to ever feel that way again.

It’s only a habit, not an addiction.

Knock yourself out and smoke yourself silly for all I care. It’s not for me. And I’m happy to save $700 a month.

Win/win imho. Most people are proud of me. We can bullshit ourselves all we want regarding marijuana use. Everyone knows the truth deep down.

Just not for me anymore. And I’m happy about it.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you have found your groove


Thank you Jeff


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

@Laughing Grass 
Did you get my last email? I’d like to get more information from an expert on taping


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Where’s @shrxhky420 been


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @shrxhky420 been


Working as usual.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Booo that sucks


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

I’m hoping to dump another med when we get to the rheumatologist. For arthritis, mainly hands, and it’s not working and it’s raising my bp.

Getting rid of any pill is a plus for me.

I want COMP360 though and trying to find out how to get it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Been up 3 hours, is it nap time yet? Now that there is light in the sky I can see not a single cloud at the moment.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Been up 3 hours, is it nap time yet? Now that there is light in the sky I can see not a single cloud at the moment.


Absolutely go for it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Not to bad looking me thinks


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Do you guys consider yourselves to be good tippers at a restaurant?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad looking me thinks View attachment 5222930View attachment 5222931


Awesome job dude. You only needed a good setup


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Going in, wish me luck. Not a fan of infusions.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Do you guys consider yourselves to be good tippers at a restaurant?


All depends on what I'm tipping


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Going in, wish me luck. Not a fan of infusions.


The very best luck


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All depends on what I'm tipping


Brother in law gave $5 for a $80 meal and embarrassed the shit out of me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Brother in law gave $5 for a $80 meal and embarrassed the shit out of me.


And the service was good if not rude


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Back in the day I used to know some servers in New Orleans that would have chase him down and threw it back in his face


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the service was good if not rude


It was great service. She brought things without being asked, etc. I gave her $20 on our bill. smh Jeff I halfway expected her to come out after him and do just that. This is our place for the all you can eat shrimp. If I see her I’m going to apologize for him.

It’s really cold in here, even asked for a blanket. The wife left being queasy before the dr even came in. No more margaritas for her.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Chicken and saffron rice


Paul Drake said:


> It was great service. She brought things without being asked, etc. I gave her $20 on our bill. smh Jeff I halfway expected her to come out after him and do just that. This is our place for the all you can eat shrimp. If I see her I’m going to apologize for him.
> 
> It’s really cold in here, even asked for a blanket. The wife left being queasy before the dr even came in. No more margaritas for her.


You had to go and talk about food lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

My wife was a fine dining server for 20 years in a resort destination. I did a couple seasons in a kitchen 20 years ago. The bussers and others depend on the server tips also. Depends on each restaurant. I leave 20% and have for a long time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chicken and saffron riceView attachment 5223026
> 
> You had to go and talk about food lol


I've been cooking all day 

Bacon curing 


Meat pie filling...think curry and a little spicy. It's going in little puff pastries. 


Pork shoulder for pulled pork  


Steak chili 

I still have to do the breakfast sausage but that shouldn't take much. Probably gonna wait until after dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been cooking all day
> View attachment 5223083
> Bacon curing
> 
> ...


Looks so good hungry hungry I wouldn't even need to smoke this to watch my girlish figure lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pork shoulder for pulled pork


Mine is off the smoker on the BBQ getting up to temp.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

I still want smell a post lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

AND now I'm hungry, thanks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mine is off the smoker on the BBQ getting up to temp.


Like I said


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Dad someone is in my spot squirrel


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2022)

_Great_, still waking up at 3am and pulling the covers over my head for an hour...I despise the time change.
The dogs were desparate for late breakfast, and late dinner didn't go over well either, lol.

So, who's got tacos on the menu today?


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 8, 2022)

Good morning. Let's change the time back.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. How's it hangin?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 8, 2022)

It’s pissing down rain here in Los Angeles. This is unnatural


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s pissing down rain here in Los Angeles. This is unnatural


Is that good?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I was taking my ballot to the box thing, but I decided to take the dogs with, for a nice outing because it was sunny. So about 2 hours later I realize I am just super high because my edibles kicked in, and I am still traipsing around with the dogs and the ballot...
> And I met a nice old guy who was so desperate to talk to me about my dogs that he followed me in his car through a viaduct!
> I voted though, eventually...


Nice old guy or stalker?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2022)

We vote early


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> We vote early


Hard or soft?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2022)

?


----------



## solakani (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> ...


Today... hard for sure. Chili steak tostada would be so good. mmm. Love the pull pork and puff pastry too.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice old guy or stalker?


Well, he seemed nice! He showed me pictures of his Dobie. And told me where the closest mailbox was. I was feeling bold, it was 11am and sunny on a busyish street, so of course I went over to his window...
I'll let you know if he starts stalking


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> ?


The politics of tacos


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2022)

Soft always.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please FedEx that taco to me? I've been up since 4. I'm ready for lunch. Tropical storm coming in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> ...


Reported


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Well, he seemed nice! He showed me pictures of his Dobie. And told me where the closest mailbox was. I was feeling bold, it was 11am and sunny on a busyish street, so of course I went over to his window...
> I'll let you know if he starts stalking


What are talking he been stalking you for the last couple of days now yep he he he ha ha ha he he he only playing Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2022)

I get up before 5:00 and eat at noon and again at about 6:00.
There’s some sort of name for it these days, I think.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice old guy or stalker?


There are so many lonely people. You did a good deed. You'll get your punishment later.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2022)

Podiatrist this morning....Lets see how good my Morton's Neuroma diagnosis was!!

And yes, voting day! I have a very sick feeling about this!!!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reported


So salad?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are talking he been stalking you for the last couple of days now yep he he he ha ha ha he he he only playing


Jeff, if you wanna come play with the doggies just say so! Bring a mud shield, and a frozen chicken breast.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I get up before 5:00 and eat at noon and again at about 6:00.
> There’s some sort of name for it these days, I think.


I am a little weird 
And boring


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2022)

Intermittent fasting? If you're only eating at noon and 6?


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2022)

no politics in tnt, i know you guys arent going deep into it and it is election day but you know lets keep it to tnts policies


----------



## solakani (Nov 8, 2022)

Chili and corn bread. Using up my Halloween pumpkin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Jeff, if you wanna come play with the doggies just say so! Bring a mud shield, and a frozen chicken breast.


Frozen chicken broth cubes lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2022)

@Offmymeds did you get sandbags? Us either and I’ll be damned if I ever evacuate again. Too much of a problem. Weather forecast says Saturday in the eighties and the high for Sunday is 70!

So much to say regarding the placement of posts, but I’m walking away from it.

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Offmymeds did you get sandbags? Us either and I’ll be damned if I ever evacuate again. Too much of a problem. Weather forecast says Saturday in the eighties and the high for Sunday is 70!
> 
> So much to say regarding the placement of posts, but I’m walking away from it.
> 
> MorningView attachment 5223359


Be as safe as you can be and remember what Hurricane Andrew did


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Did someone say taco's??


Had to go into town early this morning to get a couple of things. Meanwhile on the way back, taco hell, has a morning special on crispy taco's, 5 for 6$, so i picked up some. Got the the house and me and grandpa shared a couple......

So today woke up to a mild 68F, not bad, high today 82F, they say we have a cold blast coming this weekend....that's cool i got fire wood already cut....

ok be safe and be weird......, that lemon kush last night was yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say taco's??
> View attachment 5223365
> 
> Had to go into town early this morning to get a couple of things. Meanwhile on the way back, taco hell, has a morning special on crispy taco's, 5 for 6$, so i picked up some. Got the the house and me and grandpa shared a couple......
> ...


Lemon kush sounds very interesting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be as safe as you can be and remember what Hurricane Andrew did


I flew from Alaska to Miami 2 days after that storm to help out my Brother & my Parents. A couple pair of jeans, tee shirts, boots, chain saw, 1911 & 10K in cash. At one point it came very close to me using everything I brought. 
A looter was killed the next block over & the PD said "Throw a tarp over the body, we'll get there when we can".

Good morning all - hope our SE coast friends stay safe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I flew from Alaska to Miami 2 days after that storm to help out my Brother & my Parents. A couple pair of jeans, tee shirts, boots, chain saw, 1911 & 10K in cash. At one point it came very close to me using everything I brought.
> A looter was killed the next block over & the PD said "Throw a tarp over the body, we'll get there when we can".
> 
> Good morning all - hope our SE coast friends stay safe.
> ...


Champagne?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Champagne?


No, cold bubbly coffee. : )


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, cold bubbly coffee. : )


I may have to revisit the lite roasts


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lemon kush sounds very interesting


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I flew from Alaska to Miami 2 days after that storm to help out my Brother & my Parents. A couple pair of jeans, tee shirts, boots, chain saw, 1911 & 10K in cash. At one point it came very close to me using everything I brought.
> A looter was killed the next block over & the PD said "Throw a tarp over the body, we'll get there when we can".
> 
> Good morning all - hope our SE coast friends stay safe.
> ...


Come and get me Nicole, cya Thursday…


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Come and get me Nicole, cya Thursday…
> View attachment 5223405


Never tempt mother nature. She doesn’t have a sense of humor


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I flew from Alaska to Miami 2 days after that storm to help out my Brother & my Parents. A couple pair of jeans, tee shirts, boots, chain saw, 1911 & 10K in cash. At one point it came very close to me using everything I brought.
> A looter was killed the next block over & the PD said "Throw a tarp over the body, we'll get there when we can".
> 
> Good morning all - hope our SE coast friends stay safe.
> ...


@GreatwhiteNorth 
Now I get it 

Congratulations!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never tempt mother nature. She doesn’t have a sense of humor


Not interested in “Mother Nature” any more than she’s interested in me. Backstabbing liar that she is. A TS is the LEAST of my worries.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2022)

Looks like round 2 is finished with the rain, fog is starting now. Hope we get some kind of breeze otherwise it is going to get thick tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

ode to the new musk of the 80/90 gear lube....that trans was a mess inside.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where’s @shrxhky420 been





raratt said:


> Working as usual.


Yup. 



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Hey I know that guy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey I know that guy!


The new guy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The new guy?


I'm pretty sure he stopped posting because of something you said.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm pretty sure he stopped posting because of something you said.


Maybe


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say taco's??
> View attachment 5223365
> 
> Had to go into town early this morning to get a couple of things. Meanwhile on the way back, taco hell, has a morning special on crispy taco's, 5 for 6$, so i picked up some. Got the the house and me and grandpa shared a couple......
> ...


 Never heard you mention Grandpa before.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2022)

Really scary part is I am starting to look like grandpa a little too much!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Really scary part is I am starting to look like grandpa a little too much!!


There is the grandpa you run screaming and giggling towards because he gives you a shiny quarter, and the grandpa you run screaming and crying from because he keeps trying to tell you about his bunions and you're like 7...

Choose wisely


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Never heard you mention Grandpa before.
> 
> View attachment 5223530


just to imagine i used to watch that show....i've mentioned grandpa, he'll be 10 this year on the day after christmas.....here is an intraduction


he sometimes eats breakfast with me when it's early, he enjoyed the taco's

and here are the twins....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Really scary part is I am starting to look like grandpa a little too much!!


you are, you should see the grey n my hair and my beard and sometime i wake up feeling like a breakfast cerel...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you are, you should see the grey n my hair and my beard and sometime i wake up feeling like a breakfast cerel...


At least you still have hair, don't worry about the color!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

funny story this morning after i got back, got my table out and my sitting chair, ol grandpa over comes over sits down next to me. I open the bag of taco's and start eating one, and he tries to get my attention. I finish it, then i open another one, and he ever tries harder. Finally i get to the third one, grab a sip of coffee since i have it with me, just put his two paw on my legs and looks directly at the taco and then to me, so i break off half and give him some. Then gets down munches real quick. So i pull out the forth, he's sitting there looking pretty, he puts one paw on my and give me a little attention bark, so now he gets another half. Finally i get to the fifth, i'm about full, he comes up on my leg, looks at the taco and then looks at me, looks at the taco, crawls back town....and i see these eyes, just staring, then he gives me a whimper, he's going all out now.....then he goes for it, one paw on the leg, whimper, light bark, and those eyes at that point i could have swore he was saying "sup dude, so ya gonna eat that?", that did it, he got the fifth.....off to work....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> At least you still have hair, don't worry about the color!


oh trust me, that even coming in short supply these days....


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2022)

I usually share


BudmanTX said:


> oh trust me, that even coming in short supply these days....


Don't worry, it will grow out of your ears and eyebrows soon. Seems to find a new path.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 8, 2022)

It's snuggle season


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2022)

Summer just died today, hard frost tonite. It was still setting fruit and growing, still had blooms. 
Pulled these off just 2 plants, definitely growing these seeds again, nice cayenne strain.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Summer just died today, hard frost tonite. It was still setting fruit and growing, still had blooms.
> Pulled these off just 2 plants, definitely growing these seeds again, nice cayenne strain.
> View attachment 5223538


And some hazy little thing. Nice choice


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> just to imagine i used to watch that show....i've mentioned grandpa, he'll be 10 this year on the day after christmas.....here is an intraduction
> 
> View attachment 5223533
> he sometimes eats breakfast with me when it's early, he enjoyed the taco's
> ...


Now I remember Grandpa!! I was picturing a human in my stoned mind!

Ugh still have to go out and it's dark and cold. Need something easy for dinner.

Oh the podiatrist was a twit. I don't think he has a clue. He said maybe a pinched nerve. Maybe related to my back or hips. He pretty much blew me off. Told me to try a supplement and to contact him if it didn't help. No follow up appt. even.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Now I remember Grandpa!! I was picturing a human in my stoned mind!
> 
> Ugh still have to go out and it's dark and cold. Need something easy for dinner.
> 
> Oh the podiatrist was a twit. I don't think he has a clue. He said maybe a pinched nerve. Maybe related to my back or hips. He pretty much blew me off. Told me to try a supplement and to contact him if it didn't help. No follow up appt. even.


he's an awesome pooch...may look a little scary for some, but for other he's a love bug and can be silly as all get out


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2022)

yum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 5223569
> 
> yum


I like the way you think


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 8, 2022)

I got the Evernote note-keeping app to remind me to look at my Todoist task reminders.

Thinking about doing this tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Comfy?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> funny story this morning after i got back, got my table out and my sitting chair, ol grandpa over comes over sits down next to me. I open the bag of taco's and start eating one, and he tries to get my attention. I finish it, then i open another one, and he ever tries harder. Finally i get to the third one, grab a sip of coffee since i have it with me, just put his two paw on my legs and looks directly at the taco and then to me, so i break off half and give him some. Then gets down munches real quick. So i pull out the forth, he's sitting there looking pretty, he puts one paw on my and give me a little attention bark, so now he gets another half. Finally i get to the fifth, i'm about full, he comes up on my leg, looks at the taco and then looks at me, looks at the taco, crawls back town....and i see these eyes, just staring, then he gives me a whimper, he's going all out now.....then he goes for it, one paw on the leg, whimper, light bark, and those eyes at that point i could have swore he was saying "sup dude, so ya gonna eat that?", that did it, he got the fifth.....off to work....



I read half of this before I realized you were talking about a dog and spent the first half thinking, "Come on Budman, how come you didn't pick up your grandpa some tacos of his own?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 8, 2022)

So BobBitchen lady is in the flower tent under the new lovely light this should be funand up stairs


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I read half of this before I realized you were talking about a dog and spent the first half thinking, "Come on Budman, how come you didn't pick up your grandpa some tacos of his own?


Oh trust me he got his and more over the day...me and momma take care of him very well...he got a couple of chuncks of carnitas from last night mixed it with rice...tonight...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2022)

I have to give them tacos when the wife isn't looking, she thinks its too spicy.
We have them for breakfast when she's still sleeping, they walk around smacking their lips later just like me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2022)

I may have cracked my window on the windward side a hair too much

and can’t get that door open from the drift 
But good morning


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I may have cracked my window on the windward side a hair too much
> View attachment 5223713
> and can’t get that door open from the drift
> But good morning


dang, I guess I won't bitch about scraping the frost off my windows this morning.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I may have cracked my window on the windward side a hair too much
> View attachment 5223713
> and can’t get that door open from the drift
> But good morning


Just lemme know if you need me to send help…


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Just lemme know if you need me to send help…
> 
> View attachment 5223721


I have that shovel


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2022)

Dog has curled onto my pillow, preventing me from lying on it. Guess it's up time. 
How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)

Morning 





18° ahhh back to normal  

Happy hump day! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tired, gonna try to wake up with a workout.
When does skiing start? You like, prepping your... ankles, or whatever?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Tired, gonna try to wake up with a workout.
> When does skiing start? You like, prepping your... ankles, or whatever?


Skiing starts when it's cold enough to make snow. The beginning of the season is mostly groomed trails. That gets the body going for the real snow January, February, March. That's when there's enough snow in the woods for the skiing I prefer. Even if there's a big storm early in the season I like to let it settle and build a good base.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waist high blower !!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2022)

First real frost of the year last night, went for a walk and everything is twinkling!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2022)

58* now, 81* later
Friday starts a week or more of 40* to 50* crap.
Short pants till then.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2022)

Black Silk in Fat Bottom
TestVape
KOS C99 chopped 10/31


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Well two more States went recreational Maryland and Missouri


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Black Silk in Fat Bottom
> TestVape
> KOS C99 chopped 10/31


Test vape?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Test vape?


The best kind of exam!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I may have cracked my window on the windward side a hair too much
> View attachment 5223713
> and can’t get that door open from the drift
> But good morning


Well I guess that's one way to break it in lol but I can't help hearing a voice in the back of my head saying he's excited about this


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2022)

We had such heavy frost I thought it has snowed at first glance.

Plugging away at the to do list today...I was hoping for a good sale at the weed store but nope....They do have shatter and crumble on sale. Might try some as I have never had either before. The crumble looks very interesting!!

I am out of weed too....But my plants are almost ready. They are looking pretty neglected too!!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2022)

Test before further drying/curing. See if I like this Cindy.

Vaping a green bud is even fun at times and the taste, inhale and exhale. Wow!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Test before further drying/curing. See if I like this Cindy.
> 
> Vaping a green bud is even fun at times and the taste, inhale and exhale. Wow!


O okay I was thinking Vape cartridge for some new creation of it lol I'm slow I'll get there eventually


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We had such heavy frost I thought it has snowed at first glance.
> 
> Plugging away at the to do list today...I was hoping for a good sale at the weed store but nope....They do have shatter and crumble on sale. Might try some as I have never had either before. The crumble looks very interesting!!
> 
> I am out of weed too....But my plants are almost ready. They are looking pretty neglected too!!


All can say about that is that they both taste phenomenal hopefully your day gets better yuppers


----------



## solakani (Nov 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> We had such heavy frost I thought it has snowed at first glance.
> 
> Plugging away at the to do list today...I was hoping for a good sale at the weed store but nope....They do have shatter and crumble on sale. Might try some as I have never had either before. The crumble looks very interesting!!
> 
> I am out of weed too....But my plants are almost ready. They are looking pretty neglected too!!


I seldomly use solvent extracts but enjoy the high thc level. What terps are in the crumble?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2022)

Morning. Nice, cool and breezy here. 70 and it actually feels like 70. Doors and windows open.
Bacon is so easy in my new ninja. No work at all. Microwaved cheese omelette. We’re stuffed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> I seldomly use solvent extracts but enjoy the high thc level. What terps are in the crumble?


It full spectrum so depends on strain.


----------



## solakani (Nov 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It full spectrum so depends on strain.


idk if a sticker shop carries crumble made with cannabis terps.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> I seldomly use solvent extracts but enjoy the high thc level. What terps are in the crumble?


I'm not yet sure if the crumble and shatter come in different terps, or even if it's pre-packaged. Hoping to go soon.... Last week they were giving 1 gram of shatter with any purchase over $50, and they offer grams, 1/8ths, quarters, halves, etc, so I am guessing they have it in bulk and weigh it out. 

The sale is not nearly as good this week. 

I am leery of solvent based extracts myself, but I sure like the convenience and high THC levels!! I just try to stay with stuff with a lab stamp of approval on it. 

I've noticed some say nothing about purity or THC content, like the GLO sticks, and they are definitely not as good as others.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> idk if a sticker shop carries crumble made with cannabis terps.


I have no idea what a sticker shop is.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2022)

solakani said:


> idk if a sticker shop carries crumble made with cannabis terps.


Most of their stuff has the California logo/stamp on them....I've seen some stuff from Colorado also. NYS is losing a LOT of tax dollars!





Paul Drake said:


> I have no idea what a sticker shop is.


 Weed is legal in NY now, but the legal stores have not opened up yet.....Sooooo, some enterprising brave people opened sticker shops.....You buy a sticker and they give you the weed products. There are about 8 of them in my little city of under 100k people


----------



## solakani (Nov 9, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I have no idea what a sticker shop is.


It is a game of charades. You buy stickers and receive free product.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2022)

The police shut them down a year ago but most opened right back up....They only advertise on Facebook, or my main store uses an app called telegram and every day they have a sale on something and they send out notifications. 

I am truly amazed they are operating. And selling at pretty cheap prices. They were advertising 4 new strains at $70 an ounce today, and they all looked pretty damned good. Probably all Cali/Cola outdoor but I can barely grow it for that price, with electric!!

It will be interesting to see if sticker shops survive when the legal stores finally open, which NYS said would be by this fall.


----------



## solakani (Nov 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Most of their stuff has the California logo/stamp on them....I've seen some stuff from Colorado also. NYS is losing a LOT of tax dollars!
> 
> View attachment 5223807
> 
> ...


Can't judge a book by the cover. Legit brand uses ccell cartridge (~$3 empty cart in bulk). What is inside that counts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2022)

Looks exactly like the black market stuff that’s sold here, with the Cali stickers. I don’t want anything that doesn’t have a C of A and or batch record available.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 9, 2022)

Super low tide at -4 ft. Bet they’ll be some good shells out there.









Storm Views and Animations - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2022)

What’d I miss?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5223846


----------



## DCcan (Nov 9, 2022)

Wake n baked in the frosty cattail marsh this morning. It was so surreal.
Nice start to the day, now some caffeine n roaches to finish the daylight hours.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5223848


and i that song say....oh yes i did.....i was bout 3 sheets to the wind...js


----------



## DCcan (Nov 9, 2022)

A place I was working at was hiring, said the last few people were_ vaping, _then playing on their phones and coming in late or maybe not at all.
I couldn't stop snickering, pretty sure she figured out I was high in 3 seconds flat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> A place I was working at was hiring, said the last few people were_ vaping, _then playing on their phones and coming in late or maybe not at all.
> I couldn't stop snickering, pretty sure she figured out I was high in 3 seconds flat.


Surrounded by potheads


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Fire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Might be one of the last nights I can have a fire 68° out at almost 8:30 not too bad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

There is a slight possibility of having one tomorrow but after that it's all downhill probably close off the deck put plastic up always a sad time of year for me lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is a slight possibility of having one tomorrow but after that it's all downhill probably close off the deck put plastic up always a sad time of year for me lol


You need a wood stove in the basement to play with in winter.  

I have one but it's not hooked up, but it's there just in case the world comes to an end or propane goes to $10 a gallon or something.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2022)

Don't encourage him, he'll end up with a whole forge down there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Don't encourage him, he'll end up with a whole forge down there.


Winter time fun making chainmail links no forge requiredlol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Winter time fun making chainmail links no forge requiredView attachment 5224004lol


Of course! What was I thinking 
How big a piece would those make?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Maybe one Japanese lotus flower link and about a 4 to 5 inch peace of 4 to 1 links


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

Yep it takes 48 rings to make one Japanese lotus flower link and then five to make a four and one link


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

And to make a medium size shirt for chainmail you're looking at 30 to 40,000 rings


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to make a medium size shirt for chainmail you're looking at 30 to 40,000 rings


Could you do a beanie? It would be fun to have a lined chainmail beanie. Heavy, though O:


----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Could you do a beanie? It would be fun to have a lined chainmail beanie. Heavy, though O:


Someone else had the same idea but no liner. Pretty stylish!
Wrap it around your fist and do an uppercut, see what happens.
Hockey games, toilet paper shopping, subways, county board meetings, lots of places to wear that!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And to make a medium size shirt for chainmail you're looking at 30 to 40,000 rings


Can I have one? 

Never mind. Couldn't wait. Got started on it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 10, 2022)

Good morning from a tropical storm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

Morning 


30° lots of rain this weekend with possible snow from Nicole. And then a few days next week with 1"-3" snow predictions.......here we go  

How's it going today? Long weekend coming


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning from a tropical storm.


We’re waiting for the eye. Slept like a baby. Hernando county is safe atm. Skyway is closed according to the news but they’re showing people driving across it. That’s one thing I wouldn’t do.
Morning.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Could you do a beanie? It would be fun to have a lined chainmail beanie. Heavy, though O:


Aluminum Hats are much lighter


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Aluminum Hats are much lighter


But I'm going for the medieval insane look, not the modern day equivalent!

Good beep. :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We’re waiting for the eye. Slept like a baby. Hernando county is safe atm. Skyway is closed according to the news but they’re showing people driving across it. That’s one thing I wouldn’t do.
> Morning.


Ever get a lift for the truck and the ramp fixed? So you can get out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Someone else had the same idea but no liner. Pretty stylish!
> Wrap it around your fist and do an uppercut, see what happens.
> Hockey games, toilet paper shopping, subways, county board meetings, lots of places to wear that!


My hair would get so tangled in that.
Goodby Ponytail. : (


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever get a lift for the truck and the ramp fixed? So you can get out.


Went to ocala last weekend for an electric lift. The other was too heavy to deal with.
I can’t get out on my own but at least I can get out!
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My hair would get so tangled in that.
> Goodby Ponytail. : (


See? This is why we need a lining! Matching chainmail hats!?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2022)

Beautiful crisp morning 
Squeaky hero snow !


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

A little bit of frost out there this morning, first time this fall. Fog is contemplating whether or not to form but I think there is enough of a slight breeze to keep it from happening. No rain on the horizon unfortunately. 
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning. Nice, cool and breezy here. 70 and it actually feels like 70. Doors and windows open.
> Bacon is so easy in my new ninja. No work at all. Microwaved cheese omelette. We’re stuffed.
> View attachment 5223800View attachment 5223801


Needs hash browns!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2022)

Took the foobridge to the beach, watched the sunrise and got baked.
What a nice November so far.
Then off to the oyster farm, home for lunch and a bowl of Slymer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Took the foobridge to the beach, watched the sunrise and got baked.
> What a nice November so far.
> Then off to the oyster farm, home for lunch and a bowl of Slymer
> 
> ...


I'd do some pretty sketchey stuff for a few dozen fresh Oysters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

Morning hows everyone doing this fine day.......

woke up this morning to a mild 72F and slightly humid, high today 82F, that would prolly be our last day in the 80's for a very long time, front coming through Friday, out low friday morning will be our high then the temps will drop, low on friday night 47F, Saturday high 62F.......

welp time to attack these taco's and get some coffee in me, later on gotta refill the beer shelf (dunno how that gets empty every night, but it does) and pick up a bag of food for grandpa and the twins....they got leftovers last night..... 

stay safe @Paul Drake heard that storm is packing a punch.....


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2022)

62* at 4am gonna be 80*, 42* for tomorrow's high!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 62* at 4am gonna be 80*, 42* for tomorrow's high!


We are dropping down to the 30's tonight wind chill to be in the 20's and we are going up to the high 70's maybe the 80's what the what


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 62* at 4am gonna be 80*, 42* for tomorrow's high!


We're in the same boat - looks like our beautiful fall is about done. : (


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning hows everyone doing this fine day.......
> 
> woke up this morning to a mild 72F and slightly humid, high today 82F, that would prolly be our last day in the 80's for a very long time, front coming through Friday, out low friday morning will be our high then the temps will drop, low on friday night 47F, Saturday high 62F.......
> 
> ...


Thanks Budman. It was definitely a strange storm. November is the time for turkey thoughts, not hurricanes.

Thinking of turkey right now actually. We’re ordering a meal from Cracker Barrel if you know who they are. $100 for 4 people with everything included. You can’t beat that with a stick.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Thanks Budman. It was definitely a strange storm. November is the time for turkey thoughts, not hurricanes.
> 
> Thinking of turkey right now actually. We’re ordering a meal from Cracker Barrel if you know who they are. $100 for 4 people with everything included. You can’t beat that with a stick.


i would have went with the chicken fried steak, but that works, glad ya safe


----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm going to my sister's, have to make pie and stuffing and bring beverages. I got off easy.
Probably give her boyfriend some potent cookies so he passes out again, lol. She hates that, then steals some of his cookies and won't admit it.
She's a pothead in denial.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2022)

Christmas is only 6 weeks away!!!!

I did something I haven't done in over 50 years. I went to a barber shop! I always did salons since I was a kid, but really not much difference, except the barber was 1//2 the cost!! I actually sold the barber weed 20 years ago...He had no clue who I was til I reminded him, and then he warmed up. 

Meatloaf or chili, that is the question!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Christmas is only 6 weeks away!!!!
> 
> I did something I haven't done in over 50 years. I went to a barber shop! I always did salons since I was a kid, but really not much difference, except the barber was 1//2 the cost!! I actually sold the barber weed 20 years ago...He had no clue who I was til I reminded him, and then he warmed up.
> 
> Meatloaf or chili, that is the question!!


chilli


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

Grilled cheese on sourdough with tomato basil soup. Chili with cornbread tomorrow.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2022)

Meatloaf is in the oven, with acorn squash and scalloped potatoes (Better Crocker)  

But first, fresh appetizers....So, sooo fresh black lime bubba. My 1st dabs in months....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

Chilli on the stove when I got home, wife read my mind....think I have a couple of boxes of corn bread in the cabinet, and the air frier has a bake function....hmmm..experiments might be done...hmmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2022)

A-1 seasoned sliders


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

This is gonna be yummy...still gotta semi season it..


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5224469
> 
> This is gonna be yummy...still gotta semi season it..


Any ideas what to do with couple quarts of green cayenne's?
I'm out of ideas this week.
I was thinking puree them with cumin, cilantro, garlic, add some roasted Ancho peppers for that deep pepper sauce flavor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Any ideas what to do with couple quarts of green cayenne's?
> I'm out of ideas this week.
> I was thinking puree them with cumin, cilantro, garlic, add some roasted Ancho peppers for that deep pepper sauce flavor.


Maybe something like this?








Chili Garlic Sauce


This Chili Garlic Sauce is a pantry staple in my kitchen. It's packed full of flavour and perfect for dipping sauces and stir-fries.




thefoodietakesflight.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 11, 2022)

Stumbling around getting coffee and forgetting where I was in the coffee making process took a sip of coffee creamer. That was for my 2nd cup too. I need a whole lot of coffee this AM.

Good morning. Happy Friday. 11/11/22.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Stumbling around getting coffee and forgetting where I was in the coffee making process took a sip of coffee creamer. That was for my 2nd cup too. I need a whole lot of coffee this AM.
> 
> Good morning. Happy Friday. 11/11/22.


I seem to be on a roll. Yesterday I started the Keurig without a coffee cup to catch it.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 11, 2022)

^ You must have insulted the coffee spirit. It's messing with you a little. Just grind a bean, mix it with equal parts salt, and toss it over your right shoulder...

Ach, got the booster aches.
How you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

Morning 





Thank you.

How's everyone doing today? Rain should be starting later......supposed to get 2"-3" of it and maybe end in snow. I got the day off with the kids. Gonna smoke that bacon and then who knows.....I forgot I had off so no plans lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

Rain and 41* on the hill. Knee Bends done, dogs fed and out.
Back inside to bake!
Pinball Wizard in ancient Aluminum Vapor Genie!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

Fat Bottom filled with Black Silk and Nag Champa in the burner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night I really was not ready to salt shit down 32 degrees wind chill is 28 the rain that fell is in its solid form


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Dam that like a 45 to 50 degree drop from yesterday high for today 33


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks to be a sunny-rainy day.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Our last warmish day here too, but it's raining. 

Happy Veterans Day !!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Looks to be a sunny-rainy day.
> View attachment 5224619


Some liquid sunshine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

We have dropped another 2 degrees so if we were to get precipitation would not in a liquid state


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We have dropped another 2 degrees so if we were to get precipitation would not in a liquid state


Do you have your skis ready?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Well, it was a beautiful Fall while it lasted!!

Probably going to make chili today. The meatloaf was good....Between a few dabs and a good meal, I passed out on the sofa early last night. And I just kicked the morning off with a few dabs!! So much tastier than the carts! (and I know what's in my dabs 100%)







DarkWeb said:


> Do you have your skis ready?


I'm glad my ride has new ski's all the way around!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you have your skis ready?


The last time I cut an Edge I was in my holy cow we will say it has been a minute lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2022)

Got our first real frost last night. Just a few cirrus clouds and contrails in the sky. Going to get back to work on the kitchen today.
Mornin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothing better than coffee, herb and the BBC Currently learning about how Octopus sex and fight. Happy Friday!


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> BBC


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

i'm not even awake.....brb......


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

Buttercup is our very favorite squash, the one that really looks like an Acorn!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

welp this is gonna be our last day of a/c...woohoo.....the cold front is pushing through today....the high is currently right now, 72F for the rest of the day, the temps will fall, by the time i leave today....it will be in the middle 50's....it's all good...

morning everyone, now time i'm gonna get a warm up and finish these taco's.........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> welp this is gonna be our last day of a/c...woohoo.....the cold front is pushing through today....the high is currently right now, 72F for the rest of the day, the temps will fall, by the time i leave today....it will be in the middle 50's....it's all good...
> 
> morning everyone, now time i'm gonna get a warm up and finish these taco's.........


And he go woohoo and a very good coffee to you he says through chattering gums lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nothing better than coffee, herb and the BBC Currently learning about how Octopus sex and fight. Happy Friday!


Stoners acquire a lot of very diverse knowledge.

How do octopuses sex and fight? Demonstration?

Ps - Keep your tentacles off of me.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Buttercup is our very favorite squash, the one that really looks like an Acorn!


I've never cooked a buttercup....Do you cook them the same way?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Well looks like I've got nanners on the grand mommy purple  and we the lovely lady from BobBitchen laughing like a mad scientist hehehe haha hehe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

As much stress that I put her though it was not unsuspected looking for that silver lining


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've never cooked a buttercup....Do you cook them the same way?


My wife does them in the microwave, not exactly sure just exactly what she does but it is simple and results are great. They are also easy to scoop meat ou5 shell with a big spoon, dryer and sweeter squash than most.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Any ideas what to do with couple quarts of green cayenne's?
> I'm out of ideas this week.
> I was thinking puree them with cumin, cilantro, garlic, add some roasted Ancho peppers for that deep pepper sauce flavor.


if i would have caught this earlier last night i would have said send them my way, i'll add them to a bowl of chilli tonight......used to see jars like that in old bbq joints in the area and bars........


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Stoners acquire a lot of very diverse knowledge.
> 
> How do octopuses sex and fight? Demonstration?
> 
> Ps - Keep your tentacles off of me.


Yeah it was early. Apparently they squirt streams of water into debris on the bottom which sends it towards their attackers I E horny males looking to hookup. It was on the BBC daily stream so it's gotta be true. Right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah it was early. Apparently they squirt streams of water into debris on the bottom which sends it towards their attackers I E horny males looking to hookup. It was on the BBC daily stream so it's gotta be true. Right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well looks like I've got nanners on the grand mommy purple  and we the lovely lady from BobBitchen laughing like a mad scientist hehehe haha hehe


just a couple? Can you pick them off?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well looks like I've got nanners on the grand mommy purple  and we the lovely lady from BobBitchen laughing like a mad scientist hehehe haha hehe


Since you have the other one in there, you could carefully remove the nanners. How close is it to chopping? or maybe chop early.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Looky what I finally broke in...Big torch in the living room just isn't cool. 

I was so high I left my car window open in the rain, and then I noticed my lights were on.... I left my keys in the ignition in the on position.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> just a couple? Can you pick them off?


I will look more closely tonight to see if I can or not and then again it just might be the tops of these buds they're looking awful white and yellowish tint to it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

It was late when I noticed it's really hard to see things that close to the Sun lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looky what I finally broke in...Big torch in the living room just isn't cool.
> 
> I was so high I left my car window open in the rain, and then I noticed my lights were on.... I left my keys in the ignition in the on position.
> 
> View attachment 5224740


Which model is that? Nice looking squish


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I will look more closely tonight to see if I can or not and then again it just might be the tops of these buds they're looking awful white and yellowish tint to it


How far are they from the light? Might be lightburn


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How far are they from the light? Might be lightburn


I've got maybe 10 inches I was also worried about that too I might be turning the light back down


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Stoners acquire a lot of very diverse knowledge.
> 
> How do octopuses sex and fight? Demonstration?
> 
> Ps - Keep your *testicles* off of me.


FIFY


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Since you have the other one in there, you could carefully remove the nanners. How close is it to chopping? or maybe chop early.


I was hoping to harvest by Christmas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I will look more closely tonight to see if I can or not and then again it just might be the tops of these buds they're looking awful white and yellowish tint to it


Sounds like bleaching, how close are you to your light?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How far are they from the light? Might be lightburn


Beat me to it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like bleaching, how close are you to your light?


10 inches


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah it was early. Apparently they squirt streams of water into debris on the bottom which sends it towards their attackers I E horny males looking to hookup. It was on the BBC daily stream so it's gotta be true. Right?


Fight or fuck.

The base of animal existence.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got maybe 10 inches I was also worried about that too I might be turning the light back down


That's too close for sure. 

This is HLG's recommendation. You can probably get away with 18", I'd raise it higher and keep it turned up for flower. 

*Mounting height:* 

Flower: 28-32"
Veg: 36-40"


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's too close for sure.
> 
> This is HLG's recommendation. You can probably get away with 18", I'd raise it higher and keep it turned up for flower.
> 
> ...


Bend some branches if need be...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Which model is that? Nice looking squish


SeaHorse X.

It is really nice squish....It was a broken branch on a plant that had about another week to go. Has a nice lime flavor....Katsu Black Lime Bubba.

The chili is simmering!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Dabs make me do stupid forgetful shit though.....Hopefully I don't burn the place down or anything!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2022)

Just the way mom made it.....Bland


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just the way mom made it.....Bland
> 
> View attachment 5224891


Mac-And cheese and hot dogs just like mom made lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just the way mom made it.....*Bland*
> 
> View attachment 5224891





manfredo said:


> Dabs make me do stupid *forgetful shit* though.....Hopefully I don't burn the place down or anything!!


Uh did you forget the spices


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mac-And cheese and hot dogs just like mom made lol


That's exactly what we ended up doing 

Went to order out from a restaurant but no take out tonight...I guess they are busy. So hotdogs and mac 'n' cheese


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly what we ended up doing
> 
> Went to order out from a restaurant but no take out tonight...I guess they are busy. So hotdogs and mac 'n' cheese


Wow. So they must have hiring problems?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wow. So they must have hiring problems?


We have overwhelming new people from the giant move during covid. Everything is too busy. Even trick or treating........it's like tourist season never ends


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

This isn't like domino's or what you might think of take out. Most restaurants didn't do any take out...then covid...and that's how they survived.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This isn't like domino's or what you might think of take out. Most restaurants didn't do any take out...then covid...and that's how they survived.


Growing pains


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Growing pains


No not really. Everyone that moved here is mostly remote so no new people to add to where is needed. And seasonal workers are also usually seasonal renters too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No not really. Everyone that moved here is mostly remote so no new people to add to where is needed. And seasonal workers are also usually seasonal renters too.


A serious lack of housing also. Since a lot of the homes that where rentals or a ski house where sold for a crazy price and are now not rentals. So seasonal workers are having a hard time finding a place. It's really a pita lol not just one thing is the problem.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2022)

I LOVE hip-hop, so I LOVE Harry Mack, the greatest rap freestyler the world has ever seen. It's not even close. He doesn't like to write lyrics, that is just not how his brain works. His love is to just make up lyrics spontaneously as he goes, and what is produced is better than what most artists can do when they take hours to sit down and write. This rap EP, titled Rap Coltrane, is a three song fully improvsised masterpiece that I believe is the greatest hip-hop creation I've heard so far. Blended with old school jazz beats, a la Wu-Tang, his lyricism is simply mesmerizing. Impressive video editing skills, as well. You're welcome...









@srh88 @Gary Goodson @neosapien @Bobby schmeckle @mr sunshine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

so here a better look


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

So I tied her to the four posts of the tent so I guess you would call that spread eagle but anyways I do believe I got at least 15 in if not 20 back started killing me so I had to give up for a little while still got to water tonight so maybe I'll take the tape measure and just make sure


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 12, 2022)

Happy Kinky Saturday.

Wife - You were kicked out of Hobby Lobby for dipping your testicles in glitter?!!

Husband - Pretty nuts, right?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVE hip-hop, so I LOVE Harry Mack, the greatest rap freestyler the world has ever seen. It's not even close. He doesn't like to write lyrics, that is just not how his brain works. His love is to just make up lyrics spontaneously as he goes, and what is produced is better than what most artists can do when they take hours to sit down and write. This rap EP, titled Rap Coltrane, is a three song fully improvsised masterpiece that I believe is the greatest hip-hop creation I've heard so far. Blended with old school jazz beats, a la Wu-Tang, his lyricism is simply mesmerizing. Impressive video editing skills, as well. You're welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "That dude's getting in on our action!"

Iggy and Rollins do their thing, but definietly lack the rhythm of Harry Mack.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2022)

Good beep! 
How do you do, meep?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVE hip-hop, so I LOVE Harry Mack, the greatest rap freestyler the world has ever seen. It's not even close. He doesn't like to write lyrics, that is just not how his brain works. His love is to just make up lyrics spontaneously as he goes, and what is produced is better than what most artists can do when they take hours to sit down and write. This rap EP, titled Rap Coltrane, is a three song fully improvsised masterpiece that I believe is the greatest hip-hop creation I've heard so far. Blended with old school jazz beats, a la Wu-Tang, his lyricism is simply mesmerizing. Impressive video editing skills, as well. You're welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His weekly Friday drop of the Omegle bars was definitely the light in the darkness during deep covid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

Morning 






How's it going? Weekend plans?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Uh did you forget the spices


I just used a packet of McCormicks chili seasoning....I actually don't like things too hot/spicy. I usually at least add some onions, but didn't this time....so it is quite bland, but good.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rained all night here, but it was warm....So much so I opened a window in my bedroom about 4 am. Remnants of Hurricane Nicole.

Snow showers forecast for tomorrow though!!

I think a Lowes run is in order today ....I need some perlite for my shrooms and better grab a few bags of rocksalt for the driveway.

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just used a packet of McCormicks chili seasoning....I actually don't like things too hot/spicy. I usually at least add some onions, but didn't this time....so it is quite bland, but good.


Mine was also, there was enough chili powder, just missing something. Hopefully it will taste better today after sitting in the fridge. Asked the son to make corn bread but I didn't pick up any milk at the store, forgot it needs some in the mix. 
Cold partly overcast morning, kept it from freezing though. Our temps have been running 10 degrees below average all month.
Mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a very light dusting overnight and maybe an inch coming on Monday. Indoor activities for the most part


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 12, 2022)

I guess it finally decided to be fall. It was so warm last week, then BOOOM. The dogs are gonna hate the first snow.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Got a very light dusting overnight and maybe an inch coming on Monday. Indoor activities for the most part
> View attachment 5225167


I love when a plant does the color change thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Got a very light dusting overnight and maybe an inch coming on Monday. Indoor activities for the most part
> View attachment 5225167


About a pound and a minimum of 2 weeks lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> About a pound and a minimum of 2 weeks lol


I was thinking about half that in maybe 3 weeks but I've never grown this before so who knows. They were only 4 weeks old when I started flowering.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was thinking about half that in maybe 3 weeks but I've never grown this before so who knows. They were only 4 weeks old when I started flowering.


Playing only playing lol you have some lovely buds going on


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Playing only playing lol you have some lovely buds going on


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks Jeff!


She looks like a lovely strain of sativa?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> She looks like a lovely strain of sativa?


It's BobBitchen's Chernobyl. A sativa hybrid. Here's my journal update for today if you want to see more





Everybody's Doing It. 2022 Chernobyl/Meltdown Grow


2 Meltdown and 2 Chernobyl repotted. They can hang out and be mothers for awhile. I must haveleft the lid off my trashcan of promix, I fished out a few walnuts the squirrels stashed in it



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's BobBitchen's Chernobyl. A sativa hybrid. Here's my journal update for today if you want to see more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pulled my outdoor Chernobyl 2 days ago when the hard frost hit. It was ready a week or 2 ago, but the leaves fell off the trees and the sun came back so I let it ride. Today is 70f again, last of that till spring.

Really nice sativa, talked my wife's ear off after smoking an early sample, lol.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2022)

Made the chili garlic oil with the cayennes, added ginger, sesame seeds, and fermented black soybeans to the recipe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just used a packet of McCormicks chili seasoning....I actually don't like things too hot/spicy. I usually at least add some onions, but didn't this time....so it is quite bland, but good.





raratt said:


> Mine was also, there was enough chili powder, just missing something. Hopefully it will taste better today after sitting in the fridge. Asked the son to make corn bread but I didn't pick up any milk at the store, forgot it needs some in the mix.
> Cold partly overcast morning, kept it from freezing though. Our temps have been running 10 degrees below average all month.
> Mornin.


Cumin, paprika and chili powder. Not to spicy but should kick up the flavor just enough.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cumin, paprika and chili powder. Not to spicy but should kick up the flavor just enough.


Didn't use any paprika, had the other two. Is it chili without chili powder?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Didn't use any paprika, had the other two. Is it chili without chili powder?


Maybe


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Didn't use any paprika, had the other two. Is it chili without chili powder?


No it would be meat soup


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looky what I finally broke in...Big torch in the living room just isn't cool.
> 
> I was so high I left my car window open in the rain, and then I noticed my lights were on.... I left my keys in the ignition in the on position.
> 
> View attachment 5224740


Niiiice brother! They make a good product


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Really nice sativa, talked my wife's ear off after smoking an early sample, lol.


My wife might ban me from growing it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My wife might ban me from growing it!


You need a winter hobby.


Wanna come skiing


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a winter hobby.
> 
> 
> Wanna come skiing


I have never ever skid/skied/skieed/skiied. Not even skinny ones which is popular here.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

Turning oneself into a ballistic gravity fed device. Nuh uh


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

It's not like I'm gonna drop you off the top. I want you to like it lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not like I'm gonna drop you off the top. I want you to like it lol


I'm 2 weeks away from turning 64. Walking 18 holes of golf 3 or 4 times a week is my goal. Slowing the decline in my ability is a secondary goal.

Also, I'd go out like Sonny Bono skiing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not like I'm gonna drop you off the top. I want you to like it lol


Translated here let me hold that beer for you


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Translated here let me hold that beer for you


It begs the question: can you buy a thrill and is the price fair?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not like I'm gonna drop you off the top. I want you to like it lol


Oh, sure...don't believe a word of that.
We had a nice ski instructor the first day, taught us the basics.
Next day, new ski instuctor pushed us off a "cliff" and into moguls as we got off the ski lift.
And that was the good part of the day, but we could ski at the end of the day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

And then there always here hit this and he'll offer a nice cup of tea (mushroom tea) of course


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It begs the question: can you buy a thrill and is the price fair?


Maybe


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And then there always here hit this and he'll offer a nice cup of tea (mushroom tea) of course


Well, that's totally different, of course!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, that's totally different, of course!


Pain free ride he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

Seriously I wouldn't want to pick up a mess....I always figure "you can't ski" and start there lol 

On that note.......don't be a baby, I've brought 90 year olds down double black diamonds..........just like driving down the highway.......some kid will probably pass you going backwards


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Oh, sure...don't believe a word of that.
> We had a nice ski instructor the first day, taught us the basics.
> Next day, new ski instuctor pushed us off a "cliff" and into moguls as we got off the ski lift.
> And that was the good part of the day, but we could ski at the end of the day.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously I wouldn't want to pick up a mess....I always figure "you can't ski" and start there lol
> 
> On that note.......don't be a baby, I've brought 90 year olds down double black diamonds..........just like driving down the highway.......some kid will probably pass you going backwards


So you ski? Do you have the freestyle ones? I loved skiing until snowboarding came out, then I switched. But I never had those freestyle skis. Those are cool. Where do you live?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

Lesson 2.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So you ski? Do you have the freestyle ones? I loved skiing until snowboarding came out, then I switched. But I never had those freestyle skis. Those are cool. Where do you live?


Both....yes.....me too.....then skiing caught up.....try twins.....east.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lesson 2.....


Do you skiers call that a rodeo 540?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Do you skiers call that a rodeo 540?


You ride then


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You ride then


Ya. I was a hardcore skier growing up. It was my favorite thing to do until I got a snowboard. First time I tried it was in like 7th grade and I busted my wrist on the very first run. I was cocky and started on an intermediate run. Probably didn't help that I was listening to Black Flag. I skied still even though I had a cast on.

I didn't buy a board until I was like 18. Then I moved to Tahoe with my ex a couple years later. I prefer the West Coast mountains over it here in CO. They're steeper and newer mountains. The snow isn't as dry but that can be a good thing sometimes. It covers everything and makes natural hits all over.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a winter hobby.
> 
> 
> Wanna come skiing


Like pressing Dabs


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya. I was a hardcore skier growing up. It was my favorite thing to do until I got a snowboard. First time I tried it was in like 7th grade and I busted my wrist on the very first run. I was cocky and started on an intermediate run. Probably didn't help that I was listening to Black Flag. I skied still even though I had a cast on.
> 
> I didn't buy a board until I was like 18. Then I moved to Tahoe with my ex a couple years later. I prefer the West Coast mountains over it here in CO. They're steeper and newer mountains. The snow isn't as dry but that can be a good thing sometimes. It covers everything and makes natural hits all over.


I went from skiing to riding then to hard plates then back to skiing. At this point it doesn't matter....two totally different race cars. I ski and I ride. I wouldn't mind riding a little more but I love to ski.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 12, 2022)

Just sayin'....You won't bust a leg on this thing!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just sayin'....You won't bust a leg on this thing!!
> 
> View attachment 5225386


Didn't you fuck up your hand standing on a table or something......


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went from skiing to riding then to hard plates then back to skiing. At this point it doesn't matter....two totally different race cars. I ski and I ride. I wouldn't mind riding a little more but I love to ski.


I've always meant to ski again sometime for fun, but I just haven't been able to since I love the way riding feels. Those twin tip skis look fun as hell though. I loved skiing.

I don't know if you remember these times when skiers hated us. So us snowboarders became punks, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've always meant to ski again sometime for fun, but I just haven't been able to since I love the way riding feels. Those twin tip skis look fun as hell though. I loved skiing.
> 
> I don't know if you remember these times when skiers hated us. So us snowboarders became punks, lol.


I definitely do remember those times. Edges are edges......make them work, have fun. LOL don't try to keep up......


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I definitely do remember those times. Edges are edges......make them work, have fun. LOL don't try to keep up......


Hey what's your home mountain, I want to check it out?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hey what's your home mountain, I want to check it out?


Craigmeur 






Seriously...it was my introduction to the industry.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Craigmeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine. In junior high our school had a ski bus program and this is where we'd go. It's my favorite mountain in WA.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

Yeah the fruity smell is getting good


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2022)

Beep beep! How do you do, meeps and meepettes?


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep! How do you do, meeps and meepettes?


Meepin babay.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2022)

Coffee time. Supposed to get above 0 again today, might open the windows for some fresh air circulation , and let the kitty's into their enclosure again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2022)

Morning 





Trying to stay positive on another warm wet November day........all this rain will fill the snowmaking ponds.....

How's everyone today?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's everyone today?


Sleepy. I smoked a joint of my seedy wedding cake, and my brain flew out.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> seedy wedding cake


 I called one of my grows Seeded Gelato!
Helps to distinguish which jar is which.
Love it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2022)

Sausage, bacon and eggs this morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night the fun started about an hour and a half ago when the granddaughters asked if they could go wake up there Uncle Justin he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

I have a leftover piece of rib steak to go with my eggs this morning. Son made cornbread muffins last night, might heat up a couple of them also. I still have some hamburger buns and leftover pulled pork so I guess that's dinner.
38 degrees, NW wind at 5. 
Football day, nap after breakfast, NHRA finals recording for later. Brittany did it again, fastest run in Top Fuel history. Hopefully she can last long enough in the finals to win another championship.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a leftover piece of rib steak to go with my eggs this morning. Son made cornbread muffins last night, might heat up a couple of them also. I still have some hamburger buns and leftover pulled pork so I guess that's dinner.
> 38 degrees, NW wind at 5.
> Football day, nap after breakfast, NHRA finals recording for later. Brittany did it again, fastest run in Top Fuel history. Hopefully she can last long enough in the finals to win another championship.
> Mornin.


What is she driving?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Is that the daughter of John F?


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is she driving?


Top Fuel rail, they have sponsors but the engines are all Chrysler Hemi's running nitromethane for 10-11K horsepower.
Edit Yes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

And the F stands for his last name but I don't know how to spell it lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

Force, like centrifugal that makes the clutches work.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Force, like centrifugal that makes the clutches work.


I live about 15 minutes away from the Cordova speedway it is a blast going


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2022)

Homemade breakfast sausage is so good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh wait a minute I don't live in Dyersville anymore add a 1/2 hr lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2022)

Frying pan is hot....Who wants bacon??

Dabs are ready too, for an appetizer!


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Who wants bacon??


Who doesn't?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2022)

Someone say bacon.....


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2022)

Damnit 
RIP Leo









Gallagher, watermelon smashing comedian, dies at 76


NEW YORK (AP) — Gallagher, the long-haired, smash-'em-up comedian who left a trail of laughter, anger and shattered watermelons over a decadeslong career, has died at age 76. Craig Marquardo, in a statement identifying himself as Gallagher's “longtime former manager,” said that he died Friday...




apnews.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Damnit
> RIP Leo
> 
> 
> ...


Love Gallagher first time I showed him to the wife she was like I know this guy he smashes a bunch of fruit and this time he did his political stick and smashing fruit lol rest in peace shmashomatic


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love Gallagher first time I showed him to the wife she was like I know this guy he smashes a bunch of fruit and this time he did his political stick and smashing fruit lol rest in peace shmashomatic


Saw him live several times. He used to throw baby sized candy bars to the audience.
I knew better than to sit up front.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Top Fuel rail, they have sponsors but the engines are all Chrysler Hemi's running nitromethane for 10-11K horsepower.
> Edit Yes.


 I didn't know Britney but I've seen the other daughter race


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2022)

The ground is frozen. Boo. The black ice tripping times are slowly approaching. My ankles and ego quake in anticipatory fear...

Good beep! Can't sleep, but how are you, my meep?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2022)

Here take this song out of my head, was a great year btw.






Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2022)

Morning 






Ah Mondays......how's it goin?

The temp is right, there's flurries in the air.....possible 3"-5" on Wednesday


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here take this song out of my head, was a great year btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting this one in.







Something has changed my schedule this morning. 


I'll be here all day. Check in often to see what's happening then/next!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Here take this song out of my head, was a great year btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no no no
Oh no no no


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2022)

lokie said:


> Thanks for putting this one in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just added it to my Spotify. I love Ella Fitzgerald, I’m just a lucky so and so 


Oh no no nooooo
And I don’t know if I’m ever coming home…


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I just added it to my Spotify. I love Ella Fitzgerald, I’m just a lucky so and so
> 
> 
> Oh no no nooooo
> And I don’t know if I’m ever coming home…


Thank you so much for that ear worm because Love Shack has got to go!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2022)

Happy Monday....Roadtrip to get a steroid injection in my shoulder this morning. The best part is breakfast at McDonalds!!

It snowed here yesterday and it's in the 20's now. That balmy Fall we were having is OVER!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh no no no
> Oh no no no


Hay hay hay it's the monkeys


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2022)

Wait, wait, and then wait some more


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wait, wait, and then wait some moreView attachment 5226052


Do they throw in extra drugs if the wait is longer than 15 minutes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wait, wait, and then wait some moreView attachment 5226052


your living room is weird, you need professional decorating help


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope everyone is stay fairly warm and toasty......and above all comfy

woke up this morning to a cool, 45F this morning, walk out on the porch and it's a light rain....it's gonna be a helluv a day, high today 60F, glad we're there and not Amarillo, they were getting snow this morning.......

welp time to get a warm up on the coffee, been rather busy this morning here at the shop.....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Yesterday I found someone’s iPhone 14 Pro on the side of the road. Front and back glass were smashed, but the screen and cameras were fine. 

Then, 4 hours later, I found someone’s money clip on the ground with a couple hundred dollars in it, and an ID card from Louisiana…

The phone is back in its owners hands, and he was so grateful that he insisted on giving me some money for finding and returning it. I told him “naw, I don’t want money, I would want someone to return my phone too”, but he just held his hand out with authority and said “I must!” And handed me some money. I put it in my pocket without looking at it, cause that’s what you do when someone tips you, only to discover when I got home that he gave me a hundred dollar bill. No way would I have accepted $100 had I known! I thought it was like a $20.

So now I feel bad because I accepted money from a stranger, and also I cannot contact this person whose money clip I found…fuck

So here’s the conundrum… I wanna turn it in, but if I take it to the police, they’re gonna take one look at the Louisiana ID, take the cash, and pitch the rest into the garbage. Plus, if YOU lost your money clip, would YOU go to the police lost and found? I sure wouldn’t. I’d just cancel my credit cards and count it as a loss…

What would you do????


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

For more context, I think this person is homeless. I say this based on the fact of where I found the wallet/money clip, and the Louisiana ID card. A lot of people come from around the country and wind up homeless along the LA River bike path, and that is where I found it. Near some homeless encampments.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2022)

If there's an ID I might do a quick facebook or other social media search, even if you think they're experiencing homelessness. They might have a smart phone, or go to the library or a friend's home to update their family on the internet.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If there's an ID I might do a quick facebook or other social media search, even if you think they're experiencing homelessness. They might have a smart phone, or go to the library or a friend's home to update their family on the internet.


Facebook and social media was the first place I checked. I looked at everyone with the same name, no pictures matched


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

@Rsawr after lunch, I was gonna ride my bike back to the area where I found it, and ride back and forth on the bike pa the for a few miles looking for someone who looks like this woman. It was dark last night when I found it, so maybe she’ll be in the area?

Edit: I’m eating lunch now, so within the hour…lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yesterday I found someone’s iPhone 14 Pro on the side of the road. Front and back glass were smashed, but the screen and cameras were fine.
> 
> Then, 4 hours later, I found someone’s money clip on the ground with a couple hundred dollars in it, and an ID card from Louisiana…
> 
> ...


Turn it into the cops?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> @Rsawr after lunch, I was gonna ride my bike back to the area where I found it, and ride back and forth on the bike pa the for a few miles looking for someone who looks like this woman. It was dark last night when I found it, so maybe she’ll be in the area?
> 
> Edit: I’m eating lunch now, so within the hour…lol


If you're worried about giving it to police because they'll chuck it because it's an out of state ID, maybe the closest coffee shop? the workers there are more likely to give it back if they recognize the person (in my experience.) Most people like warm drinks. Maybe they were staying near where you found it and got something?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Turn it into the cops?


If I were to turn it in to the cops, I would keep the money here, and ask the cops to give her my phone number if she came looking for it, then return the money directly to her.

I know if I take money to the police, she will definitely never see it again.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> If you're worried about giving it to police because they'll chuck it because it's an out of state ID, maybe the closest coffee shop? the workers there are more likely to give it back if they recognize the person (in my experience.) Most people like warm drinks. Maybe they were staying near where you found it and got something?


Hard to trust people to do the right thing these days, especially in Los Angeles

Also, it’s not like there was a coffee shop near where I found it. That particular section of the river bike path parallels miles of residential neighborhoods

If would be anyones guess as to which shops she frequents.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yesterday I found someone’s iPhone 14 Pro on the side of the road. Front and back glass were smashed, but the screen and cameras were fine.
> 
> Then, 4 hours later, I found someone’s money clip on the ground with a couple hundred dollars in it, and an ID card from Louisiana…
> 
> ...


You have his ID either snail mail that stuff lol don't you guys Google people or whatever you do to do that to look people up I don't know but good on you for even think about


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> If I were to turn it in to the cops, I would keep the money here, and ask the cops to give her my phone number if she came looking for it, then return the money directly to her.
> 
> I know if I take money to the police, she will definitely never see it again.


And thats if they'd even pass your number on and not chuck it out with everything else.

But it sounds like there's still a chance to locate the owner along the bike path or like rsawr said, at the coffee shops.

The world needs more Metas


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You have his ID either snail mail that stuff lol don't you guys Google people or whatever you do to do that to look people up I don't know but good on you for even think about


With snail mail, there’s no guarantee they even live there anymore. If they’re homeless in Los Angeles, and I mail their ID and cash to Louisiana, it’s probably as good as gone…


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> And thats if they'd even pass your number on and not chuck it out with everything else.
> 
> But it sounds like there's still a chance to locate the owner along the bike path or like rsawr said, at the coffee shops.
> 
> The world needs more Metas


I try to do the right thing. I do what I would want someone to do for me…


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> With snail mail, there’s no guarantee they even live there anymore. If they’re homeless in Los Angeles, and I mail their ID and cash to Louisiana, it’s probably as good as gone…


I’d take it back to where I found it and leave it there for someone else to decide. Also the person may be checking the area and you’ve just missed each other.
Just what I would do little brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’d take it back to where I found it and leave it there for someone else to decide. Also the person may be checking the area and you’ve just missed each other.
> Just what I would do little brother.


Yeah I’m goin go back after I smoke(lunch is over), and I’m gonna look for her in person. But if I just left it there, the money would be gone in a heartbeat. Too many homeless use the bike path to “commute”, they would snatch that up in a second and turn it into $200 worth of whatever vice they are into… sad, but true.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Now see that is what happens when you don't read all the storyline


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I try to do the right thing. I do what I would want someone to do for me…


I can't really see a homeless person having a roll of cash. I could see a dealer that went there to sell some meth or H having it. Just my cynical view.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I’m goin go back after I smoke(lunch is over), and I’m gonna look for her in person. But if I just left it there, the money would be gone in a heartbeat. Too many homeless use the bike path to “commute”, they would snatch that up in a second and turn it into $200 worth of whatever vice they are into… sad, but true.


That’s ok, it may be someone who REALLY needs it.

I’d not have this dilemma in my hands this way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yesterday I found someone’s iPhone 14 Pro on the side of the road. Front and back glass were smashed, but the screen and cameras were fine.
> 
> Then, 4 hours later, I found someone’s money clip on the ground with a couple hundred dollars in it, and an ID card from Louisiana…
> 
> ...


Post a bill on a pole near where you found it with asking them to email you. If they can tell you the info on the ID you've found the legitimate owner.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can't really see a homeless person having a roll of cash. I could see a dealer that went there to sell some meth or H having it. Just my cynical view.


Unless they were on their way to buy drugs… that was my first thought. “Shit, I just found someone’s drug money”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a stomach bug


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Post a bill on a pole near where you found it with asking them to email you. If they can tell you the info on the ID you've found the legitimate owner.


That’s probably one of the best ideas yet!


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a stomach bug


Damnit! That sucks. Get better


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yesterday I found someone’s iPhone 14 Pro on the side of the road. Front and back glass were smashed, but the screen and cameras were fine.
> 
> Then, 4 hours later, I found someone’s money clip on the ground with a couple hundred dollars in it, and an ID card from Louisiana…
> 
> ...


ck with the local shelters in the area, soup kitchens as well, also ck with the churches in the area too, they might give ya better info


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Unless they were on their way to buy drugs… that was my first thought. “Shit, I just found someone’s drug money”


With the ID I’d say cashed a check and riding the bike to buy groceries or something they needed.

Oh I’m jaded alright. Also have lost cash. And we know how that sucks. When we drove over to get my lift I thought I lost the cash. Neither of us got out of the truck at this point. It was in a cargo pocket in my shorts, smh. I’d checked there several times btw.

Made me reconsider my not smoking. Which I can no longer do due to the serotonins released by smoking. (As I eat half a medicated chocolate bar)

I hope you figure it out and by all means keep us in the loop  


I’m about to pass out now


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a stomach bug


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ck with the local shelters in the area, soup kitchens as well, also ck with the churches in the area too, they might give ya better info


Good idea! I can call around, but they don’t give you info on people who come in and out of the shelter usually. But I could tell them I found an ID and some cash, and leave my phone number


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Unless they were on their way to buy drugs… that was my first thought. “Shit, I just found someone’s drug money”


Well then you might want to take it to one of the homeless churches and donated


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a stomach bug


Feel better soon damit


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then you might want to take it to one of the homeless churches and donated


Let’s not get twisted here, lol, if I cannot find the rightful owner after trying everything possible, _*I *_could benefit very much from a little added cash, especially around this time of the year. I may live in Cali, but i’m poor as fuck, 

Also, no guarantee they are homeless, that’s just the assumption I’m making, haha


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Good idea! I can call around, but they don’t give you info on people who come in and out of the shelter usually. But I could tell them I found an ID and some cash, and leave my phone number


no but you can make a copy of the ID and give it to them, so they can keep an eye out for the owner


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Post a bill on a pole near where you found it with asking them to email you. If they can tell you the info on the ID you've found the legitimate owner.


Same, the pretty one just beat me to it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same, the pretty one just beat me to it.


Yeah, this seems to be the best idea so far. I’ll make up a flyer to post when I ride over there in a few minutes, just waiting for the ebike to charge up a tiny bit more


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, this seems to be the best idea so far. I’ll make up a flyer to post when I ride over there in a few minutes, just waiting for the ebike to charge up a tiny bit more


I wouldn't mention the $$ or everyone and their brother will be bothering you. I would ask the person that can identify the ID if they lost anything else with it.
Edit: If it is in a money clip have them ID what it looks like???


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I wouldn't mention the $$ or everyone and their brother will be bothering you. I would ask the person that can identify the ID if they lost anything else with it.
> Edit: If it is in a money clip have them ID what it looks like???


All I had was paper plates…using one of those throwaway phone numbers from a texting app.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Let’s not get twisted here, lol, if I cannot find the rightful owner after trying everything possible, _*I *_could benefit very much from a little added cash, especially around this time of the year. I may live in Cali, but i’m poor as fuck,
> 
> Also, no guarantee they are homeless, that’s just the assumption I’m making, haha


Just testing the limit here lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Unless they were on their way to buy drugs… that was my first thought. “Shit, I just found someone’s drug money”


You may have saved their life!!

If no one claims it, I;d snail mail everything back except the cash....And then I'd head right to the dispensary as a reward for all my good efforts.

There's a few homeless dudes at the local grocery store...I usually give them a few bucks. The last time the guy opened his hand and he had a handful of buds....He said "someone just gave me this and I don't even smoke". He wasn't offering it to me though!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You may have saved their life!!
> 
> If no one claims it, I;d snail mail everything back except the cash....And then I'd head right to the dispensary as a reward for all my good efforts.
> 
> There's a few homeless dudes at the local grocery store...I usually give them a few bucks. The last time the guy opened his hand and he had a handful of buds....He said "someone just gave me this and I don't even smoke". He wasn't offering it to me though!!


How's your shoulder feeling ?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You may have saved their life!!
> 
> If no one claims it, I;d snail mail everything back except the cash....And then I'd head right to the dispensary as a reward for all my good efforts.
> 
> There's a few homeless dudes at the local grocery store...I usually give them a few bucks. The last time the guy opened his hand and he had a handful of buds....He said "someone just gave me this and I don't even smoke". He wasn't offering it to me though!!


Well, I posted the signs with a phone number. I’ll give it about a week…no one is still looking for their wallet after a week, right?

I also just rode up and down the bike path, asking homeless people if they know anyone in their community who lost a wallet(to throw them off, or if they said someone lost a money clip, I’d know it was more legit), but to no avail.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I posted the signs with a phone number. I’ll give it about a week…no one is still looking for their wallet after a week, right?
> 
> I also just rode up and down the bike path, asking homeless people if they know anyone in their community who lost a wallet(to throw them off, or if they said someone lost a money clip, I’d know it was more legit), but to no avail.


Quick question did you find the phone and the money clip anywhere near each other ?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I posted the signs with a phone number. I’ll give it about a week…no one is still looking for their wallet after a week, right?
> 
> I also just rode up and down the bike path, asking homeless people if they know anyone in their community who lost a wallet(to throw them off, or if they said someone lost a money clip, I’d know it was more legit), but to no avail.


You're a good person to make the effort


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Quick question did you find the phone and the money clip anywhere near each other ?


Nope, miles and hours apart. The guy who lost the phone called it, and I returned it to him last night.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Nope, miles and hours apart. The guy who lost the phone called it, and I returned it to him last night.


Was just thinking money clip and a I phone


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You're a good person to make the effort


I wish it was that simple. If I’m being honest with myself, my reasoning is split 50/50

50% of me wants to find the owner, because it’s the right thing to do and it’s sucks to lose money and lose your ID.

50% of me wants to keep the money without feeling guilty, so I know if I try my hardest to find the owner, either I find them and I’m happy, or I don’t find them, but I’m happy knowing I tried my hardest


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 14, 2022)

If there is a credit card you can call the 1800 number and have them contact their customer with your info.
Done this number of times as a store manager


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How's your shoulder feeling ?


Not terrible...I have learned how to baby it and I use a Salonpas patch on it every day....They really are great!! I probably could have gone another month even.

The doctor was pissed when I told him the podiatrist never even examined me....So he ordered a ex-ray, and wants me back in 2 weeks to look at it with his scope and possibly inject some steroid in there. I bet that will tickle going in  between the toes.

Just dropped my hearings aides off at the audiologists as they are messed up. They were $6,000 but the warranty expires in like 2 weeks!! I am praying they replace them....and it is going to suck majorly not having them for 10 days or whatever it takes. I was going to run them through the washing machine and say oops, as they have accident protection on them, so I just hope they do the right thing, since I did!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2022)

First real potential snow storm warning. We had flurries yesterday but nothing stuck here. I did see snow on cars on my travels today though.



*Binghamton, NY Severe Weather Alert **Active Weather Alerts*


WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY
ISSUED: 2:17 PM NOV. 14, 2022 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM TUESDAY TO 11 AM
EST WEDNESDAY...

* WHAT...Mixed precipitation expected. Total snow accumulations
of 1 to 3 inches and ice accumulations of a light glaze.

* WHERE...Yates, Seneca, Southern Cayuga, Onondaga, Steuben,
Schuyler, Chemung, Tompkins, Cortland, Tioga and Broome
counties.

* WHEN...From 5 PM Tuesday to 11 AM EST Wednesday.

* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. The hazardous
conditions could impact the morning or evening commute.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...A period of snow moves into the area
Tuesday evening before likely changing over to a wintry mix of
rain, freezing rain, sleet and perhaps some lingering snow late
Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Temperatures will be in
the upper 20s to mid-30s through the event. The higher end snow
and ice totals will be found across the higher elevations.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> First real potential snow storm warning. We had flurries yesterday but nothing stuck here. I did see snow on cars on my travels today though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wet crap but it's needed......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

And the other loaf is wrapped up in


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the other loaf is wrapped up in View attachment 5226275View attachment 5226271


I made turkey meatloaf for lunch. great minds, dude!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

This one is for my son's birthday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Maybe after this I'll make more food lol I'm going to stick with coffee


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Morning





Careful there's ice out there.....remember that stuff.....

LOL People forget how to drive and walk in the winter........

How's everyone on this beautiful taco Tuesday?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Why is there SNOW out there. DW, come get your trash D:


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Why is there SNOW out there. DW, come get your trash D:


I had shorts on on Saturday.....it's 15° out right now


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Not terrible...I have learned how to baby it and I use a Salonpas patch on it every day....They really are great!! I probably could have gone another month even.
> 
> The doctor was pissed when I told him the podiatrist never even examined me....So he ordered a ex-ray, and wants me back in 2 weeks to look at it with his scope and possibly inject some steroid in there. I bet that will tickle going in  between the toes.
> 
> Just dropped my hearings aides off at the audiologists as they are messed up. They were $6,000 but the warranty expires in like 2 weeks!! I am praying they replace them....and it is going to suck majorly not having them for 10 days or whatever it takes. I was going to run them through the washing machine and say oops, as they have accident protection on them, so I just hope they do the right thing, since I did!!


The good news if they don't is that the executive order brought prices down instantly. No Rx needed. They will never be $6k again.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2022)

Thursday was 80*, got 2” snow last night,super sticky on branches, nothing on dirt or paved.
Sucks but is stunning in early light.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

The "bag appeal" is stunning.....






 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaranth


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Do you ever stop and realize that if you imagine licking something in a picture, you can get a sense of what it would feel like and you're pretty sure you're right?


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you ever stop and realize that if you imagine licking something in a picture, you can get a sense of what it would feel like and you're pretty sure you're right?


Are you watching porn again?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had shorts on on Saturday.....it's 15° out right now


Up here you'd be wearing cargo shorts crocs and a hoodie now


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you watching porn again?


No, I was imagining licking the amaranth, duh! 
I don't like porn, but I don't knock others for it..


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

Good morning. I think the technical term for my Circadian rhythm is "f'ed up". Couldn't keep my eyes open so went to bed at 8 PM. Wake at 1:45 AM with the TV on and a light on downstairs. Trudged down to turn off the light which shines a little into my bedroom upstairs in this open floor plan. Thought about a cup of joe but decided 2 melatonin gummies might be better. Woke up at 5:30. I usually get 6 hours of sleep.

This is just whacked. _Is anybody else sleeping more than normal?_ A good friend said his wife, who has not been feeling well for the last 3 weeks slept for 25 hours. He had to check on her to make sure she was alive. Am I still alive?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't like porn


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Guys.... this is the funniest fracking thing... lookit this reveg of the black apple. Look how long and floppy! And the leaf is all the way at the END. I can't stop giggling, holy hell.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Am I missing the finer points?  It seems cringey and awkward...


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Guys.... this is the funniest fracking thing... lookit this reveg of the black apple. Look how long and floppy! And the leaf is all the way at the END. I can't stop giggling, holy hell.
> View attachment 5226416


Can I have a cut of that? I could grow a trellis of cannabis vines.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Am I missing the finer points?  It seems cringey and awkward...


99% of the time my jokes are just that.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The good news if they don't is that the executive order brought prices down instantly. No Rx needed. They will never be $6k again.


It's amazing what the mark up is too. I saw these same exact hearing aids, brand new and programmed, from an audiologist who sells on-line, for $2,000. And the audiologist I'm dealing with sucks!! Terrible customer service!! The OTC hearing aids really aren't comparable to the high end ones in technology, but for the average person with mild to moderate hearing loss they will probably work fine.

I was reading on line last night that the company usually just replaces them with brand new, so I hope that's the case, and soon...My tinnitus is through the roof without them.




Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. I think the technical term for my Circadian rhythm is "f'ed up". Couldn't keep my eyes open so went to bed at 8 PM. Wake at 1:45 AM with the TV on and a light on downstairs. Trudged down to turn off the light which shines a little into my bedroom upstairs in this open floor plan. Thought about a cup of joe but decided 2 melatonin gummies might be better. Woke up at 5:30. I usually get 6 hours of sleep.
> 
> This is just whacked. _*Is anybody else sleeping more than normal?*_ A good friend said his wife, who has not been feeling well for the last 3 weeks slept for 25 hours. He had to check on her to make sure she was alive. Am I still alive?


Yes, but I was doing dabs for several days....Knocked me out!!! Actually I was out of bed before the alarm went off today though. Probably the changing of the clocks too.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Otherwise, how are you today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Ikr

Reported......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Otherwise, how are you today?


Some head congestion today, that's about it. I went to bed at 9 last night. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Am I missing the finer points?  It seems cringey and awkward...


We need to find you some better porn!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's amazing what the mark up is too. I saw these same exact hearing aids, brand new and programmed, from an audiologist who sells on-line, for $2,000. And the audiologist I'm dealing with sucks!! Terrible customer service!! The OTC hearing aids really aren't comparable to the high end ones in technology, but for the average person with mild to moderate hearing loss they will probably work fine.
> 
> I was reading on line last night that the company usually just replaces them with brand new, so I hope that's the case, and soon...My tinnitus is through the roof without them.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Tinnitus sucks bad. I hope you get brand new ones soon.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Some head congestion today, that's about it. I went to bed at 9 last night. Thanks for asking.


My housemate has laryngitis today and sounds stuffy....but he still went to work and is still going out with his friends after work....ah to be young!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

And my audiologist just called...Their ears must have been ringing. They sent my aids in for "repair" and have a loaner set ready for me to pick up....whew!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need to find you some better porn!


But I don't know those weird naked people! It's awkward. I prefer to know the weird* naked people I look at >.<


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit there no denying it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My housemate has laryngitis today and sounds stuffy....but he still went to work and is still going out with his friends after work....ah to be young!!


i took a rapid test yesterday and came back clean.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5226441damit there no denying it View attachment 5226442


Gross!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross!


Not a snow bunny?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But I don't know those weird naked people! It's awkward. I prefer to know the weird* naked people I look at >.<


They aren't all weird.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But I don't know those weird naked people! It's awkward. I prefer to know the weird* naked people I look at >.<


Oh you had better think about that are you sure you want to watch p*** with people that you know as the actors mmm lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They aren't all weird.....


I'll take your word for it O:



Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh you had better think about that are you sure you want to watch p*** with people that you know as the actors mmm lol


You don't have hot friends?!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'll take your word for it O:
> 
> 
> You don't have hot friends?!


Maybe


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh no no no
Oh no no no

Morning


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I would routinely send people home when they showed up sick for work. Fuck that noise, laryngitis can totally be contagious, how irresponsible to just willingly expose people to his illness out of selfishness
> 
> ...


Give that money a few days then keep it. You need it and you tried.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I would routinely send people home when they showed up sick for work. Fuck that noise, laryngitis can totally be contagious, how irresponsible to just willingly expose people to his illness out of selfishness
> 
> ...


Agreed! AND he hasn't gotten a flu shot or covid booster yet, so he is asking for it!! (and he works for the county....Not like he does anything)


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Agreed! AND he hasn't gotten a flu shot or covid booster yet, so he is asking for it!! (and he works for the county....Not like he does anything)


I deleted my post, I felt like I was being judgemental and cantankerous. I didn’t get enough sleep last night, lol

But I don’t like it when people who know they are ill expose other people to their illness. Lol, it’s just rude


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Give that money a few days then keep it. You need it and you tried.


I posted signs near where I found it. I’m giving it a week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I deleted my post, I felt like I was being judgemental and cantankerous. I didn’t get enough sleep last night, lol
> 
> But I don’t like it when people who know they are ill expose other people to their illness. Lol, it’s just rude


DW will be along shortly to call you grumpy.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> DW will be along shortly to call you grumpy.


Not if I hide the evidence first!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I deleted my post, I felt like I was being judgemental and cantankerous. I didn’t get enough sleep last night, lol
> 
> But I don’t like it when people who know they are ill expose other people to their illness. Lol, it’s just rude


Very much understandable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not a snow bunny?


Beach bunny maybe.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

How are you feeling @Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> DW will be along shortly to call you grumpy.





Metasynth said:


> Not if I hide the evidence first!!


I totally agree with Meta. My boss came in sick today.....I told him to stay in his office. I don't want that crap getting into my house.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh no no no
> Oh no no no
> 
> MorningView attachment 5226447


That was me when I went to NZ. We found a all you could eat sushi bar in Auckland with a 1 hour limit, I learned that I can put away a lot of fish in a short amount of time.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> That was me when I went to NZ. We found a all you could eat sushi bar in Auckland with a 1 hour limit, I learned that I can put away a lot of fish in a short amount of time.


That’s actually my dad. You know how they hover over a person who cleans them out? That’s him lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I totally agree with Meta. My boss came in sick today.....I told him to stay in his office. I don't want that crap getting into my house.


You work?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beach bunny maybe.


Beach Rebel Maybe I remember what you did to the Bobby or cop or mountie not sure what you're going up there he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> You work?


Sometimes


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sometimes


I totally thought you weren’t working anymore. My bad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> How are you feeling @Laughing Grass


back to normal mostly. Got a snotty head. How are you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I totally thought you weren’t working anymore. My bad.


I stayed home with the kids only when covid screwed things up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Morning, damn it's chilly, almost scratched my truck with my nipple cold....sheesh

woke up this morning to a chilly 34F and a north wind.....damn......glad i buddled up....high today 54F.......

alright time to get some caldo in me and some saltines, something warm on a cold day.........time to get shit started.....now where is that warm up on the coffee.....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sometimes


Working is HIGHLY over rated!! Just look around at all us worn out fucks who did it thinking it was a good thing!! It's not. Same goes for you joggers out there!! Save your knees and walk!! Running was meant for emergencies, like a bear chasing you


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning, damn it's chilly, almost scratched my truck with my nipple cold....sheesh
> 
> woke up this morning to a chilly 34F and a north wind.....damn......glad i buddled up....high today 54F.......
> 
> alright time to get some caldo in me and some saltines, something warm on a cold day.........time to get shit started.....now where is that warm up on the coffee.....


That's got to be brutal on you guys, going from hot to cold so quick!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's got to be brutal on you guys, going from hot to cold so quick!!


fuxin freaky is what it is, went from t-shirts and shorts to buddle up with layers in less than a week....hope this isn't a precursior to things to come.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Ok it is official I'm loving this light best gift ever


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok it is official I'm loving this light best gift ever View attachment 5226465View attachment 5226466View attachment 5226467View attachment 5226468


looking good...


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> back to normal mostly. Got a snotty head. How are you?


SSDD here sister. Thanks for asking. Glad you’re over the stomach stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looking good...


Thanks for that and we went from the '70s middle '70s down a little lower 30s and now today we had snow. And that has happened in 3 ya 3 days


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and we went from the '70s middle '70s down a little lower 30s and now today we had snow


Did yours stick? Ours all melted already


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Working is HIGHLY over rated!! Just look around at all us worn out fucks who did it thinking it was a good thing!! It's not. Same goes for you joggers out there!! Save your knees and walk!! Running was meant for emergencies, like a bear chasing you


This 3'+ x 8'+ steel door is not easy to move around on my own.......I built it from 3.5" x .5" 

It's freakin heavy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Did yours stick? Ours all melted already


and it is still falling


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This 3'+ x 8'+ steel door is not easy to move around on my own.......I built it from 3.5" x .5"
> 
> It's freakin heavy


You working for the cartel?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

I shoveled snow for the first.time this morning. Too wet for the snowblower.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and we went from the '70s middle '70s down a little lower 30s and now today we had snow. And that has happened in 3 ya 3 days


we went from the 80's mid to lower, into the mid to lower 50's and it will be like this for the whole week, our lows will be in the upper 30's too.....least till next week, then we'll get a slight warm up...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I shoveled snow for the first.time this morning. Too wet for the snowblower.


Later damit thanks for the reminder lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we went from the 80's mid to lower, into the mid to lower 50's and it will be like this for the whole week, our lows will be in the upper 30's too.....least till next week, then we'll get a slight warm up...


How are your ladies doing or did you already chop?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok it is official I'm loving this light best gift ever View attachment 5226465View attachment 5226466View attachment 5226467View attachment 5226468


Who loves ya Jeff? Can we see the whole plant? Sorry I'm nosey.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You working for the cartel?


I'm sure I'd have help if I was....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are your ladies doing or did you already chop?


drying as we speak......snip off a little last night for a quicky....think i let it go a little long....couch lock...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure I'd have help if I was....


I just saw this thing on TV...a mechanic working for the cartel. They had him do some work, then asked him to come in to see them....They offered him and another guy a job. The first guy said no, so they chopped his head off. 2nd guy accepted the job.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who loves ya Jeff? Can we see the whole plant? Sorry I'm nosey.
> 
> View attachment 5226474


Yuppers not much to see tho lolbut this will be the one to watch that's one of BobBitchen lady


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers not much to see tho lolView attachment 5226476View attachment 5226477but this will be the one to watch View attachment 5226478that's one of BobBitchen lady


Awesome! Thank you Jeff. That plant had a hard life lol. I'll be most curious to how you do start to finish under that light. I think you're going to smash it out of the park.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I just saw this thing on TV...a mechanic working for the cartel. They had him do some work, then asked him to come in to see them....They offered him and another guy a job. The first guy said no, so they chopped his head off. 2nd guy accepted the job.


Designers are almost as bad....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! Thank you Jeff. That plant had a hard life lol. I'll be most curious to how you do start to finish under that light. I think you're going to smash it out of the park.


And it shell be a well-earned death yuppers


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And it shell be a well-earned death yuppers


Viking ship burial?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Viking ship burial?


God of fire will be appeased


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Viking ship burial?


I mean what looks more fun to you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I mean what looks more fun to youView attachment 5226487


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


He he he that for after the use of mine haha he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Plants plants  not bodies lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> drying as we speak......snip off a little last night for a quicky....think i let it go a little long....couch lock...


Living in Florida makes it very difficult to go too long. Too much risk of powdery mildew.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Man, the smell after chipping an outdoor grow would be so nice...
Don't let jeff and his bodies come to the party though...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Man, the smell after chipping an outdoor grow would be so nice...
> Don't let jeff and his bodies come to the party though...


Hey now I corrected myself but old habits are hard to get rid of lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Living in Florida makes it very difficult to go too long. Too much risk of powdery mildew.


Texas is tricky, some season we get plenty of rain, this season we've only 9 1/2 inches of rain so watering this season was crucial and timing.....out of 6, 1 went male, 1 went nutz, lost one to heat....but i saved 3 out of the batch cause i put them under a car port......but watering this season was a bitch....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Well here to the 3 that made the ultimate sacrifice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

I know how much you like your Keefe do you have a shaker box ?@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know how much you like your Keefe do you have a shaker box ?View attachment 5226516View attachment 5226517@BudmanTX


actually the grinder i use has 3 different areas, one to grind, then i goes to the next lvl where there is a screen at the bottom, then shake, the fine powder is what i look for at the bottom....then smoke or add....etc etc

love the box btw...that got a screen in it???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And it shell be a well-earned death yuppers


Do you have something you could put the smaller plant on so it's closer to the light?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have something you could put the smaller plant on so it's closer to the light?


For you I'll make something but nope lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually the grinder i use has 3 different areas, one to grind, then i goes to the next lvl where there is a screen at the bottom, then shake, the fine powder is what i look for at the bottom....then smoke or add....etc etc
> 
> love the box btw...that got a screen in it???


 yuppers


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For you I'll make something but nope lol


gotta a plastic milk carrier??? those things work wonders


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> yuppers View attachment 5226527


nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta a plastic milk carrier??? those things work wonders


Not a milkman but I've got a breadman so that is a maybe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For you I'll make something but nope lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Are you gonna tell him the greatest secret? If you stare into the LED from an inch away while it's on full power your plant actually triples its yield...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Leftovers are calling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are you gonna tell him the greatest secret? If you stare into the LED from an inch away while it's on full power your plant actually triples its yield...


Jeff's got Method Sevens... baller


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeff's got Method Sevens... baller


I got them, but I like my cheapy ones more. Are there over glasses Methods?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

The glasses ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I got them, but I like my cheapy ones more. Are there over glasses Methods?


No the cultivator series. I bought the same set and can't believe how well they work over my old vivosuns. I don't go near my grow without them.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No the cultivator series. I bought the same set and can't believe how well they work over my old vivosuns. I don't go near my grow without them.


I get so much light getting in through the space between my glasses and my forehead, that I had to go back to my cheaper amazon ones that fit over top, because I would get a headache. I'm basically blind to the small details of a grow without my glasses, and I'm short enough that the light always just goes right into my eyeballs from above D: I should donate them to somebody, they're really nice


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I get so much light getting in through the space between my glasses and my forehead, that I had to go back to my cheaper amazon ones that fit over top, because I would get a headache. I'm basically blind to the small details of a grow without my glasses, and I'm short enough that the light always just goes right into my eyeballs from above D: I should donate them to somebody, they're really nice


Maybe wear a visor like a bookie when you work in there


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe wear a visor like a bookie when you work in there


That's true! They have those velcro ones that might be able to get around my poofy hair. I would look very stupid, but I guess the plants aren't gonna tell anyone...

And I would have a visor for if anyone accidentally invites me golfing!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For you I'll make something but nope lol


5 gallon pail upside down


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! Thank you Jeff. That plant had a hard life lol. I'll be most curious to how you do start to finish under that light. I think you're going to smash it out of the park.


What are we thinking 12/12 from seedlings I've not done that before I know someone who was talking about that hmmm that could be very interesting


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are we thinking 12/12 from seedlings I've not done that before I know someone who was talking about that hmmm that could be very interesting


It's fun! The time I tried it I got way less stretch than I thought. They just kind of grew normally for the first 3 weeks and then went full force!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are we thinking 12/12 from seedlings I've not done that before I know someone who was talking about that hmmm that could be very interesting


Lots of people here have done that. There used to be contest threads for party cup 12/12 from seed.grows


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's fun! The time I tried it I got way less stretch than I thought. They just kind of grew normally for the first 3 weeks and then went full force!


Did you get more than an ounce


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Did you get more than an ounce


Yes. It was the same in every way to what I usually do aside from the light shedule, so they ended up in 5 gallons of coco. I transplanted around week 2, and they yielded a little less than 5 ounces each, not great for the volume of coco, but it was fun and faster than normal...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's fun! The time I tried it I got way less stretch than I thought. They just kind of grew normally for the first 3 weeks and then went full force!


What are you saying that my lady is a bit stretch out lol no really lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you saying that my lady is a bit stretch out lol no really lol


Not at all! Just that I was assuming I would get stretchier plants because I was depriving them of 6 hours of light during veg, and it really didn't seem noticeable


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

So what's it like smoking crumble? Is it just like doing dabs? I keep wanting to try it....$25 an eighth. I've never smoked shatter eitehr and they have that.

Oh wait...I am having a YouTube moment....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lots of people here have done that. There used to be contest threads for party cup 12/12 from seed.grows


That is awesome I have checkout some of the Solo Cup challenges very cool but when my pretty little liar asked me to do something I definitely have to give it consideration and try to figure out a way to get it done lol okay liar might be a bit strong how about Trickster yeah I'll go with that one lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Not at all! Just that I was assuming I would get stretchier plants because I was depriving them of 6 hours of light during veg, and it really didn't seem noticeable


You mist the picture of it O come on now but I truly am only playing I know if you was to tell something like that you would tell me straight that is one of the reasonsI like you D&D nerd


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> So what's it like smoking crumble? Is it just like doing dabs? I keep wanting to try it....$25 an eighth. I've never smoked shatter eitehr and they have that.
> 
> Oh wait...I am having a YouTube moment....



Shatter, Wax, Crumble, Kief, Budder, Honey, Moroccan brick, etc. IMO all fall under the umbrella of 'Hash' or 'Concentrate.' 

There are differences in clarity, taste, and potency and it all comes down to the amount of processing. Shatter has fewer waxes and fats, distilate would be 100% free of them, and crumble has more of them. Most of them you smoke like dab or top a bowl or roll in a joint as the video showed. 

As far as any of the above in a dab dish, for my money they're all about the same. I like anything I can get 100% of it out of the container, if there's a coating of anything that just won't come out to be smoked, it's wasted product. So I like crumble over shatter or wax mostly because it's easier to handle and get into a dish or a dab pen, and just about anything over budder which most the time I've gotten it is nearly impossible to get all of it out of the retail container.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are we thinking 12/12 from seedlings I've not done that before I know someone who was talking about that hmmm that could be very interesting


I started flowering my current plants 4 weeks after planting. I'm new to growing in tents but I'm sure short stout plants are the way to go.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I started flowering my current plants 4 weeks after planting. I'm new to growing in tents but I'm sure short stout plants are the way to go.


I like to keep my closet plants under 45 inches from the soil line when they're done. This is day 2 of flower, they've been in veg for about 14 -17 weeks (I didn't count honestly I just kept pruning and watering), 3 transplants, multiple toppings down to almost sticks above the soil then regrow out while I waited for the flowers that were in this closet to finish. Right now after all that they're between 17-19" off the soil, probably won't hit above 36" based on the last harvest. Looking at 30ish top cola lollipops between 3 plants with little to no underside popcorn. 

The extra long veg is a consequence of trying to get sets of clones from each plant and not really a goal of the harvest, but what I have noticed is I've got massively dense roots all the way through the pots as a result. So it's going to be interesting to see if that translates to more flower at the top. Probably going to have to water heavier in flower as a result. I usually try and keep veg under 12 weeks to minimize my cuts.

I was going to chop and clone about 6 weeks ago and cut my veg time in half but my wife was grumpy about me throwing away 12 gallons of soil to do it, so I just kept them as short as I could until the flower room was open.

So you don't 'have' to fast fire your flowering cycle just because you've got limited height in a tent (or closet in my case,) just have to be very methodical about when and where on the plant you make your cuts. I've always trained, cut and kept low because I've always got to wait for the flower room to harvest before I can move the veg plants. I personally like the idea of having more root growth time to give the plants plenty of root mass to pull nutrients out of the soil.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2022)

12/12 from seed since March
Having a ball


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

It's snowing!! Just a light flurry, but I need to move my car under cover!!

Sprayed my girls in veg with Regalia / Venerate, watered them. They are past ready for the flower room. I am going to move them into the flower room very soon.

Now that its cold outside...I have a bunch of premo sticky trimmings to make hash out of. ...and I have to serve time in trim jail soon too. 

Is it naptime yet?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I like to keep my closet plants under 45 inches from the soil line when they're done. This is day 2 of flower, they've been in veg for about 14 -17 weeks (I didn't count honestly I just kept pruning and watering), 3 transplants, multiple toppings down to almost sticks above the soil then regrow out while I waited for the flowers that were in this closet to finish. Right now after all that they're between 17-19" off the soil, probably won't hit above 36" based on the last harvest. Looking at 30ish top colas lollipop between 3 plants with little to no underside popcorn.
> 
> The extra long veg is a consequence of trying to get sets of clones from each plant and not really a goal of the harvest, but what I have noticed is I've got massively dense roots all the way through the pots as a result. So it's going to be interesting to see if that translates to more flower at the top. Probably going to have to water heavier in flower as a result. I usually try and keep veg under 12 weeks to minimize my cuts.
> 
> ...


We are like opposites! I never train, sometimes top and never take more than a few cuts to root. And I never discard soil. I flower fast by choice: I've grown trees in the past and the longer they are alive the more likely you are to have pests or take your eye off the ball. And ultimately you get more bud over time by going through grow cycles fast imo.

These were vegged for 90 days in 5 gallon of perlite. I don't recall the yield amd it was probably 'okay' but I always laugh at those tree trunks. I was just figuring things out then (still am)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 12/12 from seed since March
> Having a ball


Can I see one of your finished plants? Just curious.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I see one of your finished plants? Just curious.


I would like to see also please


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2022)

Current state government is not friendly to our pursuits


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We are like opposites! I never train, sometimes top and never take more than a few cuts to root. And I never discard soil. I flower fast by choice: I've grown trees in the past and the longer they are alive the more likely you are to have pests or take your eye off the ball. And ultimately you get more bud over time by going through grow cycles fast imo.
> 
> These were vegged for 90 days in 5 gallon of perlite. I don't recall the yield amd it was probably 'okay' but I always laugh at those tree trunks. I was just figuring things out then (still am)View attachment 5226575


More my preferred style now. Tops are 34 inches from the ground


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Current state government is not friendly to our pursuits


Bummer, I understand.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

Housemate comes home wearing a mask. His boss tested positive for Covid, he says he was negative, so far. 

Lovely!! 

And I have a sore throat.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Housemate comes home wearing a mask. His boss tested positive for Covid, he says he was negative, so far.
> 
> Lovely!!
> 
> And I have a sore throat.


I’m sorry man, that really sucks. I feel for you, I hope it’s just laryngitis, and not covid, brother!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids jello cake


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids jello cake View attachment 5226718


I had jello cake for the first time this year, I enjoyed it! We did chocolate cake with raspberry jello


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2022)

Never had it.....but would try


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I had jello cake for the first time this year, I enjoyed it! We did chocolate cake with raspberry jello


It has been my youngest son's favorite since he was young I like it because it is light and sugar-free


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had it.....but would try


It’s just a boxed bake mix, and when you take it out of the oven you poke hundreds of holes in it and then pour warm jello mix all over it. Refrigerate till set and enjoy. It’s ‘refreshing’ as far as cake goes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 15, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s just a boxed bake mix, and when you take it out of the oven you poke hundreds of holes in it and then pour warm jello mix all over it. Refrigerate till set and enjoy. It’s ‘refreshing’ as far as cake goes


Yuppers what he said I agree with


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s just a boxed bake mix, and when you take it out of the oven you poke hundreds of holes in it and then pour warm jello mix all over it. Refrigerate till set and enjoy. It’s ‘refreshing’ as far as cake goes


Can you substitute rum+ice cream for jello? Someone must of tried....


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

No snow last night, not even close. Just some Nov drizzle. 
West NY is going to get buried starting Thurs.!



https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/feet-of-snow-to-bury-buffalo-as-potentially-historic-lake-effect-event-looms/1278208


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> No snow last night, not even close. Just some Nov drizzle.
> West NY is going to get buried starting Thurs.!
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't turned on the light and looked outside yet.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

Light drizzle and a warm 73. Good morning. Stood on the deck buck naked because I could. No neighbor for a few weeks. I hope you all enjoy some naked time today.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

Snap, with everyone seeming to be coming down with COVID or the flu or some new exotic stuff I think I'll wear a mask on my trip to Huntsville. Ugh. I should be a sight with a bluetooth beanie hat and a mask.

I hope everyone stays healthy all through the holidays.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Morning 





Not much, but the green grass is gone  
Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2022)

Beep beep! How you, meep?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2022)

Black Silk 
C99
Up and at 'em!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep beep! How you, meep?









Doin great!

How you doin


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How you doin


Covered in mud! Sleet is kind of half coming down and turning everything to mush. Tug of war is becoming more mud wrestling...
And I made a pot of green tea with a little cannaoil.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Covered in mud! Sleet is kind of half coming down and turning everything to mush. Tug of war is becoming more mud wrestling...
> And I made a pot of green tea with a little cannaoil.


Yeah, this is more rain now. It'll probably melt. Just had my green tea without extra "green" lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2022)

25* at 36* North


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

Wake me up in April.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wake me up in April.
> 
> View attachment 5226831


Meanwhile in Alberta 










Totally Normal night in Lethbridge | Totally Normal Night in Lethbridge ulethwildin | By Keep Alberta Rolling | Facebook


646K views, 1K likes, 50 loves, 727 comments, 6.7K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Keep Alberta Rolling: Totally Normal Night in Lethbridge ulethwildin




fb.watch


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wake me up in April.
> 
> View attachment 5226831


Lots of great skiing in April too


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2022)

We have 2 inches down all stealthy like over the last 3 days and it just keeps coming.

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2022)

looks like about 3" of snow, and a sloppy mess!

Happy humpday!!

About to take a covid test, but I think I'm ok...Roomie went into work, but only to drop off a crock pot of gravy....They are having their Thanksgiving dinner today where he works. He can't speak his laryngitis is so bad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Flipping burr


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flipping burr View attachment 5226837


You can just keep that crap mister!! It's looking balmy here now, lol....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You can just keep that crap mister!! It's looking balmy here now, lol....
> 
> View attachment 5226841


Hate to be the one to say it but WINTER IS HERE


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 16, 2022)

Morning 
Taking dad to all you can eat shrimp today. I hope they have enough lol I think I’ll go for the fish to make sure he gets enough


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> Taking dad to all you can eat shrimp today. I hope they have enough lol I think I’ll go for the fish to make sure he gets enough


Have the very best time


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2022)

Another week with no rain, not a good thing.



Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Another week with no rain, not a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 5226846
> 
> Mornin.


Just could not put a sad face on them temperature


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wake me up in April.
> 
> View attachment 5226831


That's kinda pretty when you're sitting in FL. Looks very wet though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That's kinda pretty when you're sitting in FL. Looks very wet though.


 and yes that's me sticking my tongue out at you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> Taking dad to all you can eat shrimp today. I hope they have enough lol I think I’ll go for the fish to make sure he gets enough


I truly miss the catch of day specials yuppers (hungry)


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2022)

Morning from a semi chilli Texas.......definitely got a chill in the air......

woke up this morning to a chilly 38F this morning, light wind out of the NE........checked on the twins and grandpa and they're doing good, they got a special treat warm rice with they're food this morning.....high today 56F and supposedly sunny...we'll see

now to get a refresh on the coffee and hit these bean and cheese....little on the red sauce and , yeah i'm gonna feel that later...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That's kinda pretty when you're sitting in FL. Looks very wet though.


And cold... you forgot cold.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And cold... you forgot cold.
> 
> View attachment 5226891


Been there, done that.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> View attachment 5226895


Same, hoar face in no fun. Ever try to eat kebabs and drink beer like that, takes practice!

Surf's up today...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2022)

I dunno what y’all are complaining about…..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno what y’all are complaining about…..
> 
> View attachment 5226902


Well I I mean why you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> And cold... you forgot cold.
> 
> View attachment 5226891


Happens



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> View attachment 5226895


Where's the smile  



DCcan said:


> Same, hoar face in no fun. *Ever try to eat kebabs and drink beer like that, takes practice!*
> 
> Surf's up today...
> 
> View attachment 5226896


Yes....yes it does. 






I can't wait!!!!






To freeze my smile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Same, hoar face in no fun. Ever try to eat kebabs and drink beer like that, takes practice!
> 
> Surf's up today...
> 
> View attachment 5226896


@GreatwhiteNorth you gonna let him get away with calling you hoar face?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> View attachment 5226895


That's not me in the pic... I have brown eyes. Thankfully I've never experienced that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth you gonna let him get away with calling you hoar face?











Rime ice - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Happens
> 
> 
> Where's the smile
> ...


urban dictionary disagrees with your faceshot definition.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> urban dictionary disagrees with your faceshot definition.


It's wrong......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Rime ice - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5226931


You're wrong.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2022)

No Covid in the house....Whew!! I just have a tickle in my throat and roomie has laryngitis...Says he feels fine otherwise.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

Here I am a few years ago with my brother, Mike. I'm the one on the left.



That was the style at the time.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here I am a few years ago with my brother, Mike. I'm the one on the left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227007
> That was the style at the time.


Man I'm trying to place a date on that.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here I am a few years ago with my brother, Mike. I'm the one on the left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227007
> That was the style at the time.


And you were playing spoons and dancing a jig lol
1960?


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And you were playing spoons and dancing a jig lol
> 1960?


Wow! Winner, winner!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Wow! Winner, winner!


LMAO. The spinnaker pants and your brother's slammin knitwear were a big clue!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Wow! Winner, winner!


Mom & Dad told me I danced all the time so I have loved it all my life. I was non-stop motion most of the time. Couldn't sit still. My brother called me Wiggles for a little while. I didn't like that at all. We fought like brothers sometimes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Here I am a few years ago with my brother, Mike. I'm the one on the left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227007
> That was the style at the time.


Are you tap dancing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

NVM


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2022)

Chicken and mushroom quesadillas for lunch. I shoulda made soup, too...


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you tap dancing?


Never learned that. I might have been creating the Cowboy Shuffle. Roy Rogers was a hero.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno what y’all are complaining about…..
> 
> View attachment 5226902


I can't see Topanga and not think about Boy Meets World.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Never learned that. I might have been creating the Cowboy Shuffle. Roy Rogers was a hero.


Pic had a very Fred Astaire vibe to it.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Chicken and mushroom quesadillas for lunch. I shoulda made soup, too...


I'm gonna twist up a joint of Slymer, make spaghetti n garlic bread & have a beer or 3.
Really like the smoke, good stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Just got back home from the doctor appointment the flu shot in one arm cov-booster in the other hopefully everyone is having a good day


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

RIP Kymberly Herrin















Kymberly Herrin, Dream Ghost in ‘Ghostbusters,’ Dies at 65


The Playboy Playmate's most memorable onscreen moment was infamously R-rated in a PG-rated movie




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2022)

I think mushrooms & Don Julio are called for


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I think mushrooms & Don Julio are called for
> View attachment 5227084


Looks amazing!

Killington opens tomorrow and I think they got the "snow certification" for the race


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I think mushrooms & Don Julio are called for
> View attachment 5227084


Looks like someone had a good day


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2022)

Pretty spectacular couple of weeks
Hero snow n sunshine 20’s 
Crowds gone too ….


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

Yeah, they got it. https://www.killington.com/media-room/press-releases/all-press-releases/killington-receives-positive-snow-control-2022

I knew they'd make that happen. There was nothing there a few days ago


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I think mushrooms & Don Julio are called for
> View attachment 5227084


Sitting in a chalet with a warm fire, sipping tequila... sounds like bliss.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Killington opens tomorrow and I think they got the "snow certification" for the race


The Ski Patrol race never got cancelled even the Slush Bowl. There was also a "lunch tray and bottle rocket" arms race category.
Skiing sober was considered cheating, I think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sitting in a chalet with a warm fire, sipping tequila... sounds like bliss.


Is sipping tequila a thang I really don't remember ever doing that when I drank or is it just me lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The Ski Patrol race never got cancelled even the Slush Bowl. There was also a "lunch tray and bottle rocket" arms race category.
> Skiing sober was considered cheating, I think.
> View attachment 5227087


Did you make it across?



Laughing Grass said:


> Sitting in a chalet with a warm fire, sipping tequila... sounds like bliss.


And mushrooms


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you make it across?


God no, I couldn't ski or drink like them. I was in the lunch tray races, using roman candles firing behind me.
Someone's down coat got blown up, we thought it was brains at first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> God no, I couldn't ski or drink like them. I was in the lunch tray races, using roman candles firing behind me.
> Someone's down coat got blown up, we thought it was brains at first.


Lmao!! Alcohol, weed and mushrooms......in the dark......on skis and boards.....holding road flairs.......fun times lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sitting in a chalet with a warm fire, sipping tequila... sounds like bliss.


Butt cold parking lot, but still bliss..,


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Butt cold parking lot, but still bliss..,


Has the bear been around yet


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Has the bear been around yet


I picked up the mammoth rag when I first got into town. front page article about high alert aggressive bear activity, they are still awake & highly active right now

sweetdreams car camping
Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I picked up the mammoth rag when I first got into town. front page article about high alert aggressive bear activity, they are still awake & highly active right now
> 
> sweetdreams car camping
> Lol


You have better keep an eye on your picnic basket then


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If ya gotta pee....pee in a bottle......or take some protection.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5227153View attachment 5227154


Glow in the dark lid lol damn right


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

So I'm going to wine I can't lift my arms OOOOOOOO I hate shots yes yes I do whining whining ok I'm done thank you for the time lo-ouch-l


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I'm going to wine I can't lift my arms OOOOOOOO I hate shots yes yes I do whining whining ok I'm done thank you for the time lo-ouch-l


Who stabbed you? Want me to kick em in the shins?!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 17, 2022)

Good morning. Good time to start the house overhaul. Rearrange, put away, garage sale prep, trash the junk. Xmas decorations will go up this year. "and then I got high and then I got high, and then I got high".


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2022)

Toast and coffee with a side of Slymer.
Now I need breakfast with meat, stomach is grumpy & growling at me.

Edit: feeling better now, that covers lunch too, hopefully.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Who stabbed you? Want me to kick em in the shins?!


No need for that she was only doing her job service with a smile


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Mother Nature can be so rude sometimes


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Morning
> Taking dad to all you can eat shrimp today. I hope they have enough lol I think I’ll go for the fish to make sure he gets enough


RIP 147 of you little shrimpies. That’s between 3 of us. We’re shrimp killers. And it was a great visit.

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Morning





Might hit 35° later, we got a little dusting last night. And a little more snow is on the way.

How's everyone doing today?

@Jeffislovinlife Get your sunglasses on and get in the tent......no tanlines bro


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

Air horn is standard walking equipment lately, people let big dogs run and they pack up, now we’re talking mob behavior. Also have had Coyotes and Bobcats, and a Mountain Lion seen within a mile of us. This is in the last week. Haven’t heard of any bear incidents. We also take Pepper Spray and Bear Spray.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

My own Black Triangle x Copper Chem in the Vapor Genie Aluminum. We call it Black Copper. Fat Bottom with Folgers. Starting off nicely today.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

I remembered to have someone come destroy my cabinets before we got too many freezing nights... I hope the pipes can be insulated well enough. Last winter was frustrating as heck with the kitchen lines being frozen half the mornings I got up. Guhhh

Good beep!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

Heat Tape?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Heat Tape?


Maybe. I don't own or know how to operate the power tool to cut the back of the cabinet off, especially not without accidentally cutting something important. So I can't see how bad the problem is yet. What's heat tape?


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Air horn is standard walking equipment lately, people let big dogs run and they pack up, now we’re talking mob behavior. Also have had Coyotes and Bobcats, and a Mountain Lion seen within a mile of us. This is in the last week. Haven’t heard of any bear incidents. We also take Pepper Spray and Bear Spray.


Yikes. Good violence. Mother Nature's. When I'm out, I mostly worry about road rage and then which restaurant to choose.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

Electric tape you wrap around vulnerable pipes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Butt cold parking lot, but still bliss..,


Shots it is!

I tried to take a drag off a joint backwards last night. Don't do that... still hurts today.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shots it is!
> 
> I tried to take a drag off a joint backwards last night. Don't do that... still hurts today.


First, or last joint of the night?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> First, or last joint of the night?


Yes to both. We were yakking and it was dark.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes to both. We were yakking and it was dark.


Yakking in my head means upchucking, but when I look it up it seems to mean chit chatting, too. I was imagining something different, I think...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shots it is!
> 
> I tried to take a drag off a joint backwards last night. Don't do that... still hurts today.


That sucks sorry for laughing but I've definitely done that too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes to both. We were yakking and it was dark.


That had to be one hella of a yakking session to miss that glowing Amber coming towards your face lol (OUCH)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yakking in my head means upchucking, but when I look it up it seems to mean chit chatting, too. I was imagining something different, I think...


I did immediately start spitting lol.



DarkWeb said:


> That sucks sorry for laughing but I've definitely done that too


I've also had where the joint sticks to your lip and you finger slides down and burns your fingers. Smoking is dangerous lol.

If I make a duck face I have two little white marks on my lips


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

I've done that one more time then I care to count and if it doesn't stick to the fingers it ends up in the goatee grrr


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

Lips heal pretty quick, but the worst part (to me) is the point where the burn is mostly healed, but the skin is all thick and that spot feels like it isn't moving right... 

Not that I would ever do somethig as silly as burn myself on weed....


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

Nope, not going there.
Mornin.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

Tip for Beginner Stoners
Never carry Binaca breath drops and eye drops in your pocket together


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lips heal pretty quick, but the worst part (to me) is the point where the burn is mostly healed, but the skin is all thick and that spot feels like it isn't moving right...
> 
> Not that I would ever do somethig as silly as burn myself on weed....


I'm using blistex, so far so good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Tip for Beginner Stoners
> Never carry Binaca breath drops and eye drops in your pocket together


You didn't!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Suck a few roaches down the throat that really is grrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't!


Blindingly minty fresh


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't!


Many years ago at a party, in the bathroom. Think I bounced off all the walls and emitted scream like sounds.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Tip for Beginner Stoners
> Never carry Binaca breath drops and eye drops in your pocket together


You have my eyes twitching and watering O man why


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

It was a miserable 20 minutes or so, contacts if you can imagine


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


Really an angry face LG? The sun is out too


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Air horn is standard walking equipment lately, people let big dogs run and they pack up, now we’re talking mob behavior. Also have had Coyotes and Bobcats, and a Mountain Lion seen within a mile of us. This is in the last week. Haven’t heard of any bear incidents. We also take Pepper Spray and Bear Spray.


Firing off bear spray from inside your car isn’t a good idea, last resort


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

@DarkWeb That just shot the day in the ass


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Firing off bear spray from inside your car isn’t a good idea, last resort


No car involved


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> @DarkWeb That just shot the day in the ass


Is that a good thing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> No car involved


I car camp in bear territory


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

I saw that fat man video somewhere 
Too early to see that


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I car camp in bear territory


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Love it


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I'm going to wine I can't lift my arms OOOOOOOO I hate shots yes yes I do whining whining ok I'm done thank you for the time lo-ouch-l


I was going to warn you.

I think it was Annie who said, Get them both in the same arm, and that way only 1 arm will be sore. But I did the same as you and got the double whammy. Well it's a good excuse to get out of any chores for a few days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It was a miserable 20 minutes or so, contacts if you can imagine


I really really don't wanna


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I remembered to have someone come destroy my cabinets before we got too many freezing nights... I hope the pipes can be insulated well enough. Last winter was frustrating as heck with the kitchen lines being frozen half the mornings I got up. Guhhh
> 
> Good beep!


Are the pipes in a crawl space? If so they make this stuff called heat tape. They use in under mobile homes and under unheated crawlspaces.

It's just like it soounds....Tape with wiring inside, and thermostatically controlled, so it only comes on when below freezing. You can buy cheap stuff that you'll replace every uyear or two, or high quality that will last for many years. You can and should also add pipe insulation over it. Easy job!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Firing off bear spray from inside your car isn’t a good idea, last resort


I bet not


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Are the pipes in a crawl space? If so they make this stuff called heat tape. They use in under mobile homes and under unheated crawlspaces.
> 
> It's just like it soounds....Tape with wiring inside, and thermostatically controlled, so it only comes on when below freezing. You can buy cheap stuff that you'll replace every uyear or two, or high quality that will last for many years. You can and should also add pipe insulation over it. Easy job!!
> 
> View attachment 5227336


No crawl space. This cabinet is right against the outside wall, and has the dishwasher and sink pipes behind it. I went to the basement and the ones down there never froze last winter, so its definitely happening back behind here...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was going to warn you.
> 
> I think it was Annie who said, Get them both in the same arm, and that way only 1 arm will be sore. But I did the same as you and got the double whammy. Well it's a good excuse to get out of any chores for a few days.


The nurse was I'm going to give you these shots one in each arm not much of a choice there and she was fast lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No crawl space. This cabinet is right against the outside wall, and has the dishwasher and sink pipes behind it. I went to the basement and the ones down there never froze last winter, so its definitely happening back behind here...
> View attachment 5227338


OK....pipes in the wall....Gotcha.....another trick I use to do is leave the cabinet door open on the really frigid nights. I had student tenants who would be gone for a month in January for winter break and the heat would be turned down, I would always open all of their kitchen sink cabinets.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No crawl space. This cabinet is right against the outside wall, and has the dishwasher and sink pipes behind it. I went to the basement and the ones down there never froze last winter, so its definitely happening back behind here...
> View attachment 5227338


You can try and find about an inch thick piece of Styrofoam to put back there might help out


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The nurse was I'm going to give you these shots one in each arm not much of a choice there and she was fast lol


Wow, I've been getting the double. The guy this year had the touch, too. My arm only hurt for a few hours. Next time just spin around really fast so the second shot goes into the same arm!


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No crawl space. This cabinet is right against the outside wall, and has the dishwasher and sink pipes behind it. I went to the basement and the ones down there never froze last winter, so its definitely happening back behind here...
> View attachment 5227338


Is it the hot or cold side?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> OK....pipes in the wall....Gotcha.....another trick I use to do is leave the cabinet door open on the really frigid nights. I had student tenants who would be gone for a month in January for winter break and the heat would be turned down, I would always open all of their kitchen sink cabinets.


Yup, leaving them open used to work at my old house, but had zero success here, and I don't want to run a space heater all winter, that's probably more expensive than having someone come and do something more permanent. I am guessing when they cut this cabinet open I am going to see literally zero insulation behind it. The warmest temps I found them frozen was a night that was 30f, so there can't be much keeping it warm...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is it the hot or cold side?


Both!


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Both!


I vote for heat tape also, they have pipe insulation that is like a pool noodle. Wouldn't hurt to put that over the tape.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Both!


Drip drip drip I see in your future leave them open a crack lol


Edit until you get a permanent fix


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Drip drip drip I see in your future leave them open a crack lol


I use to live in a trailer and had heat tape, and still sometimes would have to leave the water dripping....I also had the kitchen sink drain freeze up several times. Put a heater under the trailer for an hour and all of a sudden you'd her water running again. The joys of winter!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

If you put the heat tape in the basement where the pipes go up it might help keep the water above it from freezing......heat rises.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Maybe. I don't own or know how to operate the power tool to cut the back of the cabinet off, especially not without accidentally cutting something important. So I can't see how bad the problem is yet. What's heat tape?


Leave cold faucets on so you get a stream of water about the size of a pencil lead.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Leave cold faucets on so you get a stream of water about the size of a pencil lead.


Yup, that's my technique at the moment. I survived the last 2 cold nights. Maybe I can just hinge the back of the cabinet so I can have access to it for this magical tape you're all mentioning!



DarkWeb said:


> If you put the heat tape in the basement where the pipes go up it might help keep the water above it from freezing......heat rises.


I couldn't tell which ones were which, but maybe the plumber who comes can show me. The hose and laundry lines are all spaghettied in there.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2022)

It is freaking cold out there!! Just fed the birds and grabbed the mail. 

I have so many more birds than last year. I have already gone through about 70 pounds of sunflower seeds, 10 pounds of peanuts, and 10 pounds of suet, and winter hasn't begun!!

Grocery store today....Birds aren't the only ones hungry.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is freaking cold out there!! Just fed the birds and grabbed the mail.
> 
> I have so many more birds than last year. I have already gone through about 70 pounds of sunflower seeds, 10 pounds of peanuts, and 10 pounds of suet, and winter hasn't begun!!
> 
> Grocery store today....Birds aren't the only ones hungry.


Do they leave the little shells all over the yard?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Shaved beef, crispy onions, candied bacon, cheddar and sauce. 

Good but way over sauced. I hate when you can't taste anything but sauce....that and a seltzer $16.......ah not going back, really thought I was going to like the place too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you put the heat tape in the basement where the pipes go up it might help keep the water above it from freezing......heat rises.


Come on welder dude.
Heat radiates equally in all directions (in a vacuum).
Hot air (and water) rises.

Basic AC&R


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 17, 2022)

Not bad at all! Heshowed me some spots that I could probably have insulated better that weren't plumbing related, that would probably help, too. And he only had to destroy a tiny bit of my cabinet! Just gonna tape a piece of cardboard over it and ignore it...
Nobody will ever look under there, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on welder dude.
> Heat radiates equally in all directions (in a vacuum).
> Hot air (and water) rises.
> 
> Basic AC&R


Thanks for the chuckle. Dealing with a broken tap right now grrrrr


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks for the chuckle. Dealing with a broken tap right now grrrrr


And then a broken extractor lol but I won


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2022)

Cold front is here! Down to the mid 40s tonight! The heat has been on all day  it’s going to be a three cat night for certain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5227504
> Cold front is here! Down to the mid 40s tonight! The heat has been on all day  it’s going to be a three cat night for certain.


I need cats









Nasty winter storm set to slam southern Ontario with up to 50 cm of snow this weekend


Travelling in and around the Greater Toronto Area could get "extremely dangerous" this weekend, according to meteorologists, as intense s...




www.blogto.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If ya learned to ski, you'd be happy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If ya learned to ski, you'd be happy


What makes you think I can't ski


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What makes you think I can't ski


Well, can you?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5227504
> Cold front is here! Down to the mid 40s tonight! The heat has been on all day  it’s going to be a three cat night for certain.



My daughter just got back from walking home, 4 blocks from the bus stop, she walked in and yelled, "IT'S FREEZING." 

I've got all the windows open and am sitting here in shorts, without a shirt. 

Feels like autumn back home.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YOU DO! Making wings in the Ninja. You need some hot wings too?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> YES YOU DO! Making wings in the Ninja. You need some hot wings too?


It IS freezing. I’m making wings with Hooters sauce


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Hooters sauce


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> It IS freezing. I’m making wings with Hooters sauce


breast milk?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> YES YOU DO! Making wings in the Ninja. You need some hot wings too?


mild wings?


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> mild wings?


Actually medium


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> breast milk?


Not what I was thinking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Actually medium
> View attachment 5227552View attachment 5227551


Heck yea!


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> breast milk?


Too sweet.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not what I was thinking


Pearl necklace?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Too sweet.


I bet it makes a great ice cream.........buttered nipple


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 17, 2022)

I'll just leave this here...


https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2011/02/25/134056923/breast-milk-ice-cream-a-hit-at-london-store


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2011/02/25/134056923/breast-milk-ice-cream-a-hit-at-london-store


I saw a video where a waitress was squirting it into a drink, from the original container.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pearl necklace?







One of the best bands


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the best bands


RIP Dusty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well, can you?


@Laughing Grass 
Still haven't answered my question


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 17, 2022)

That shit is nasty. Trust me. Don’t drink it.

Awesome wings btw.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That shit is nasty. Trust me. Don’t drink it.


Liar


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Awww man that suck


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Okay quick someone say something funny


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)

Morning 






Got some flurries today, might hit 35°. 70° and I had shorts on last weekend lol 

How's everyone doing today? Happy Friday......I thought it was Thursday so im super happy


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

POKEMON CAME OUT! I AM BRIEFLY AND DELIGHTEDLY A CHILD AGAIN!!

Ahem. Good beep, meeps. How do you do?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> POKEMON CAME OUT! I AM BRIEFLY AND DELIGHTEDLY A CHILD AGAIN!!
> 
> Ahem. Good beep, meeps. How do you do?


I never played that. My little brother and his friends were into it.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I never played that. My little brother and his friends were into it.


It came out when I was like 6, so it hit my generation like a backhand of joy...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It came out when I was like 6, so it hit my generation like a backhand of joy...


Do you remember pogs?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you remember pogs?


Yeah, I never played, but I got my brother's collection, and I liked looking at the shiny cardboard... and he had this skull metal uhh, the heavy one? And I still have that somewhere.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 18, 2022)

@Laughing Grass ding, you’ve got mail.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

:[


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

I tried to open a bucket of ice melt. I think this counts as a loss...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I tried to open a bucket of ice melt. I think this counts as a loss...
> View attachment 5227679


Good way to get stitches. Careful.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good way to get stitches. Careful.


I need to find my paint bucket dealio.. the first piece hit me right in the glasses. Got a little scratch in the center of my left lens :'[
I think the bucket plastic got brittle from spending most of last winter outside, then being in the sun all summer.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2022)

Restock...a few of these are for a friend. I ate 200 mg of gummies last night and slept like a champ.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Restock...a few of these are for a friend. I ate 200 mg of gummies last night and slept like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 5227696


Are the gummies as strong as they say? At least from what you can tell?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold View attachment 5227712


I had to SHOVEL this morning. Wtf?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I had to SHOVEL this morning. Wtf?


Not yet but if we get more I'll hafta now that the ground is frozen


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not yet but if we get more I'll hafta now that the ground is frozen View attachment 5227713


I guess we're gonna have a white thanksgiving...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I guess we're gonna have a white thanksgiving...


Next week it is supposed to be in the 40


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 18, 2022)

<grump>

Out of rolling papers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

ok what did i miss, since a slight tension in the thread.....

woke up this morning to a chilly 42F, sheesh.....can''t wait for the warm up, high today 52F....this weekend is gonna suck....tonight's low 39 and tomorrow high 41F.....thank god for netfilx, and Crunchy....got plenty of wood for the fireplace....snacks are up.....oh and the new stock....freaking couch lock.....

welp i'm gonna to attack these taco's (potato and egg), add the green stuff and wamo.....gonna feel that later......warm up time and gotta load up the trash here at the shop......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5227714
> ok what did i miss, since a slight tension in the thread.....
> 
> woke up this morning to a chilly 42F, sheesh.....can''t wait for the warm up, high today 52F....this weekend is gonna suck....tonight's low 39 and tomorrow high 41F.....thank god for netfilx, and Crunchy....got plenty of wood for the fireplace....snacks are up.....oh and the new stock....freaking couch lock.....
> ...


Housing Block C check it out


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2022)

Mornin?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Housing Block C check it out


might have to ck it out, thanks man...Netficks or CR????


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> might have to ck it out, thanks man...Netficks or CR????


HBO so it might be on CR maybe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> HBO so it might be on CR maybe


Four episodes of twistedness


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Four episodes of twistedness


always like a good twist in a story line


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2022)

Sun Ra (Bodhi) F2 in the old Flowermate vs5.
Black Silk in Fat Bottom.
Baby Honda Pilot got 3 new shoes.
Getting a bit buzzzzzzed!


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

So we got the lady a few inches to the sun


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2022)

Chill folks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Working on it right now


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

i didn't do it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Didn't she say play


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

No no she said chill out O ok then lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Back back you be for you get me in trouble ok he been delt with sorry about that but he gets out every once and a while


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we got the lady a few inches to the sun View attachment 5227724View attachment 5227725View attachment 5227726


You ever planning on starting a journal? I'd follow along.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 18, 2022)

Crisis averted, a trip to the methadone shop.... I mean local Kratom bar and smoke shop and picked up some over priced Raw papers. 

Then came home and ordered a box of 24 from amazon for just a few bucks more.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Crisis averted, a trip to the methadone shop.... I mean local Kratom bar and smoke shop and picked up some over priced Raw papers.
> 
> Then came home and ordered a box of 24 from amazon for just a few bucks more.


I get the 300 packs, keep them in a tin for protection from spilled beer and humidity.
Can't stand running out of papers, 3-4 a day habit


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

I bought papers when I thought I would be able to manage rolling, now I just buy cones  Got a case of raws, and I use them as bookmarks, lol


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I bought papers when I thought I would be able to manage rolling, now I just buy cones  Got a case of raws, and I use them as bookmarks, lol


I got a six shooter cone filler, but prefer the papers and rolling machine. I can roll by hand, too,,,anything, any size.
Too much work smashing pot into a tube for how many I smoke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got a six shooter cone filler, but prefer the papers and rolling machine. I can roll by hand, too,,,anything, any size.
> Too much work smashing pot into a tube for how many I smoke.


I have the six shooter also. It's ok....I never really got into a roller. I probably still have the three I've bought over the years. But never really liked them. I still prefer to roll a j or stuff a cone myself.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have the six shooter also. It's ok....I never really got into a roller. I probably still have the three I've bought over the years. But never really liked them. I still prefer to roll a j or stuff a cone myself.


Cone stuffing buddies ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever planning on starting a journal? I'd follow along.


There as been moments I think I can I think I can I think I'm going to smoke a bowl and think I can lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There as been moments I think I can I think I can I think I'm going to smoke a bowl and think I can lol


I'll make it for you if you want


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll make it for you if you want


Mmm so very much interesting and thank you for that I'm thinking of starting a C-99 and maybe a and Panama Red can you give me a week and then I'll hit you up for help


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm so very much interesting and thank you for that I'm thinking of starting a C-99 and maybe a and Panama Red can you give me a week and then I'll hit you up for help


Lemme know how you like your c99. I grew a blueberry c99 cross and it is still one of my favorite strains ever!!

When's the Illinois smoke out bbq? We gotta exchange flowers one day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Lemme know how you like your c99. I grew a blueberry c99 cross and it is still one of my favorite strains ever!!
> 
> When's the Illinois smoke out bbq? We gotta exchange flowers one day!


Now see that is why I want to run this c-99 most of the time if you even mention it somebody's talking about they've grown it or smoked it and they've loved it and bbq sounds like a blast


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now see that is why I want to run this c-99 most of the time if you even mention it somebody's talking about they've grown it or smoked it and they've loved it and bbq sounds like a blast


Right? I'll text you one of these days when I figure ot a good plan. We can all get high, and totally make some nummy edibles for your old lady! Maybe a lil glamping...

Seriously blue Cindy was the most cerebral, most intensely intense high I have EVER had. So make sure you're ready.. you might drop some grey matter on the journey


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Right? I'll text you one of these days when I figure ot a good plan. We can all get high, and totally make some nummy edibles for your old lady! Maybe a lil glamping...
> 
> Seriously blue Cindy was the most cerebral, most intensely intense high I have EVER had. So make sure you're ready.. you might drop some grey matter on the journey


And did it work well for pain?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And did it work well for pain?


It was one of those strains tha distracted from pain, not made it better, but distracted VERY well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It was one of those strains tha distracted from pain, not made it better, but distracted VERY well


Yep sounds so good bring on the distraction (squirrel)


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yep sounds so good bring on the distraction (squirrel)


Yeah! Like LG said, start a journal so we can see your adventures!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

I'll smoke to that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

What I know that it's small but it's the smallest I can hand roll


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have the six shooter also. It's ok....I never really got into a roller. I probably still have the three I've bought over the years. But never really liked them. I still prefer to roll a j or stuff a cone myself.


can you use the 6shooter with the smaller cones ?
I use the dog walker size for a 1person lift smoke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> can you use the 6shooter with the smaller cones ?
> I use the dog walker size for a 1person lift smoke.


Not sure.....I got the 1 1/4 I put in there. I really didn't know there was other sizes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not sure.....I got the 1 1/4 I put in there. I really didn't know there was other sizes.



Dog walker is a single 70/30


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> can you use the 6shooter with the smaller cones ?
> I use the dog walker size for a 1person lift smoke.


Yea, they make 2 sizes of shooters. I got the larger one but I think the smaller one would be easier to fill, less time too.
I think it's king and 1 1/4 sizes.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

You goons are spoiled... a Lego shovel or 15 of bud funnels right into a king cone O.O


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You goons are spoiled... a Lego shovel or 15 of bud funnels right into a king cone O.O


That was the problem, I doubled my burn rate when I was using king cones.
Takes a crapload of weed to fill them.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That was the problem, I doubled my burn rate when I was using king cones.
> Takes a crapload of weed to fill them.


Agreed, and I always have this awkward uneven burn right at the tip, so filling them more than 80% means I toss half of it into the trash. I usually fill a king cone half way, shake it nice and tight, THEN smoke...


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2022)

I go old school, go figure.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5227958
> I go old school, go figure.


You called


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Old fogies...


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Old fogies...


At least I went with the wides...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Old fogies...


Why you wet behind the ears young lady


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

You silly fools make me smile. I already named one pokemon after jeff, and one after dw...

This game is fun :]


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You silly fools make me smile. I already named one pokemon after jeff, and one after dw...
> 
> This game is fun :]


Mama don't let your Pokemon go up to be Cowboys Like Me


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That was the problem, I doubled my burn rate when I was using king cones.
> Takes a crapload of weed to fill them.





Rsawr said:


> Agreed, and I always have this awkward uneven burn right at the tip, so filling them more than 80% means I toss half of it into the trash. I usually fill a king cone half way, shake it nice and tight, THEN smoke...


Try the dog walker size, fix ya up


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mama don't let your Pokemon go up to be Cowboys Like Me


Too late. I named this one "jeffert"


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 18, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Try the dog walker size, fix ya up


I thought the dog walkers were smaller? I always have trouble with the top third, if a joint goes up too fast, so a smaller roll** goes up faster!!


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Right? I'll text you one of these days when I figure ot a good plan. We can all get high, and totally make some nummy edibles for your old lady! Maybe a lil glamping...
> 
> Seriously blue Cindy was the most cerebral, most intensely intense high I have EVER had. So make sure you're ready.. you might drop some grey matter on the journey


This Space Monkey/C99/BlackberryWafer hash has my FULL attention these days.



With sativa influence and the indica mix of these combined strains, my mind is blown.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> This Space Monkey/C99/BlackberryWafer hash has my FULL attention these days.
> View attachment 5227966
> 
> 
> ...


So would that be like a lady finger pop or an M80 pop


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So would that be like a lady finger pop or an M80 pop


Kind of like an all day sucker.


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2022)

Morning 





I'm getting hungry....

19° and clear.....looks like it's gonna be a great day  

How's everyone on this beautiful Saturday? Weekend plans?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2022)

I wanna make a duck for thanksgiving. Because then I'll have duck fat around D:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm starving, breakfast then glue all the PVC plumbing together for the new kitchen sink and counter.
Probably just play with the sink and dishwasher the rest of the day, if I don't have leaks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm starving, breakfast then glue all the PVC plumbing together for the new kitchen sink and counter.
> Probably just play with the sink and dishwasher the rest of the day, if I don't have leaks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228064


Is that one of those that the head pulls out so you can use it as a sprayer?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that one of those that the head pulls out so you can use it as a sprayer?


Yea, it has a weight underneath that pulls it back in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Yea, it has a weight underneath that pulls it back in.


Very nice


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

Cold and the wind is picking up to 30 + gust temperature going to be in the single digits cold I repeat cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

How are your pipes doing @Rsawr


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2022)

Someone say cones? 

Glass tipped, king cone, hand rolled, on a Stravinsky score, listening to 80's rock.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Someone say cones?
> 
> Glass tipped, king cone, hand rolled, on a Stravinsky score, listening to 80's rock.
> 
> ...


Glass why O why did it hafta to be glass and what can someone say about said 80's rock lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2022)

Nothing like a Saturday morning with coffee spiked with some motivational tincture. Next up pre turkey day combat grocery shopping!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Glass why O why did it hafta to be glass and what can someone say about said 80's rock lol



What's wrong with glass joint tips? They're about the diameter of a cig, which helped me quit smoking cigs, they're reusable, able to be sanitized after cleaning, cheap, and they don't burn when you're at the end of your weed. The only downside I see is the time and labor in cleaning them, which is really nothing. I just drop them in a little jar with alcohol and salt and let them sit until I feel like cleaning a batch of them. Then I get them nice and sparkly, then soak them in straight alcohol for about 24 hours before storing in their original foam box.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> What's wrong with glass joint tips? They're about the diameter of a cig, which helped me quit smoking cigs, they're reusable, able to be sanitized after cleaning, cheap, and they don't burn when you're at the end of your weed. The only downside I see is the time and labor in cleaning them, which is really nothing. I just drop them in a little jar with alcohol and salt and let them sit until I feel like cleaning a batch of them. Then I get them nice and sparkly, then soak them in straight alcohol for about 24 hours before storing in their original foam box.
> 
> View attachment 5228234


There is nothing absolutely nothing wrong with glass tips for most people but I'm one of them people that happened to be cursed with glass pieces


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

Food is needed lol smell a post is much-needed


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is nothing absolutely nothing wrong with glass tips for most people but I'm one of them people that happened to be cursed with glass pieces


Heh. These are like $15 for a box of 10. I've dropped and broken plenty of them and I'll still get at least a year if not two out of a single box. Hell the worse was a moment out on the beach with a friend smoking a cone I had rolled, he got to the end of the joint and flicked it out into the gulf. Aside from polluting he threw away a perfectly good glass tip. 

As long as I remind my friends, and they remember, to not flick the ends away I take them home and they leave no pollution.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed lol smell a post is much-needed View attachment 5228253


Ooooh, butter and maple syrup. Yum


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Ooooh, butter and maple syrup. Yum


Extra buttered flavored maple syrup lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> There is nothing absolutely nothing wrong with glass tips for most people, but I'm one of them people that happened to be cursed with glass pieces


Agreed.
I'm of the opinion, a joint filter is an added process created to complicate a simple concept.

The rules are basic.
I have never turned down a filter tip joint, I'll smoke whatever you roll, and be grateful you were willing to share.

I did once roll a joint with a filter. Just that onetime.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2022)

lokie said:


> Agreed.
> I'm of the opinion, a joint filter is an added process created to complicate a simple concept.
> 
> The rules are basic.
> ...



Okay , flashback time...roll it up and pass it around. No hotboxing!
Next song on the playlist is Dixie Chicken, should roll you into 4:20 on time


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are your pipes doing @Rsawr


No freezing as of yet! Sorry, I was busy training you to be better at fighting my enemies...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No freezing as of yet! Sorry, I was busy training you to be better at fighting my enemies...


Some new moves for Jeff to learn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Some new moves for Jeff to learn.


Laughing my ass off doing moves huh that's funny I would have to have old moves to have new moves lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 20, 2022)

My dad’s best friend died Friday. RIP Walter “Terry” Arfons. Member of the Arfons jet dragster family.
I remember spending my weekends watching the Green Monster fly down the strip.

His father Walt and uncle Art, ran the Bonneville Salt Flats. Walt held the land speed record for three days before Art went faster.

His cousin Craig died in Sebring, Florida, while shooting for the water speed record. He would’ve lived but the o-rings on his safety belts broke.

sorry for the sad post


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2022)

Morning 






It's almost time to start cooking......we've got a huge turkey. Might hit mid 20°s today. Nice and sunny now but getting a little snow this afternoon and down to the single digits tonight. Lots of stuff to do but I definitely need to get the kitchen in order for all the cooking this week.

How's everyone's morning going


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm rehydrating dried cranberries in white wine, ginger, allspice, tiny dash of cayenne.
Putting that at the bottom of a pear pie with pecan crumble on top.

I'll add the leftover reserve liquid to the cranberry sauce, and the rehydrated cranberries in the pie shouldn't turn everything pink like fresh cranberries, keep the spice from overpowereing the delicate pear taste

Made stuffing croutons from mix of brioche, sourdough, wheat, farm white bread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm rehydrating dried cranberries in white wine, ginger, allspice, tiny dash of cayenne.
> Putting that at the bottom of a pear pie with pecan crumble on top.
> 
> I'll add the leftover reserve liquid to the cranberry sauce, and the rehydrated cranberries in the pie shouldn't turn everything pink like fresh cranberries, keep the spice from overpowereing the delicate pear taste
> ...


That sounds good


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 20, 2022)

Warming up for Thursday. I could eat the whole.....loaf? It's not my fault it looks like a muffin. I love Pannettone


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5228614


You as well! Have a beautiful day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You as well! Have a beautiful day.


Where are we speaking from today?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 20, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> My dad’s best friend died Friday. RIP Walter “Terry” Arfons. Member of the Arfons jet dragster family.
> I remember spending my weekends watching the Green Monster fly down the strip.
> 
> His father Walt and uncle Art, ran the Bonneville Salt Flats. Walt held the land speed record for three days before Art went faster.
> ...


I had many enjoyable days at Dragway 42 in West Salem Ohio watching Arfons, Garlitts and Prudhome in the early 70's


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 20, 2022)

Weirdo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where are we speaking from today?


NJ shore. It’s windy as fuck. But sunny. Blue sky, not a cloud in the sky. Hopefully the wind will die cuz there is a killer 5 hike I do to the boards passing a lake and stuff. Plus I bet there are waves today, the last 2 days were totally flat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

Morning 





Only 10° now but looks like Thursday will be hot  

How's everyone's Monday goin


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna go duck hunting later. And by duck hunting I of course mean walking to the frozen section and picking an already dead one...

Pumpkin or cranberry cheesecake, meeps?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2022)

I grew up hunting a lot, but duck hunting was my least favorite. From cleaning and the smell of burned feathers to the greasy, swamp flavor bird at dinner. Disgusting, Every avid Duck Hunter I knew had several hot or sweet recipes to kill the taste of that awful bird. Clearly, God never intended for humans to eat the damn things.

Tame duck tastes much better but is still a bucket of grease.

Last time I hunted was November of 1988. More time to fish.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2022)

A big glazed salmon actually sounds choice.
Maybe I'll get both, and have a second thanksgiving next weekend...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

I love salmon. Duck is pretty good too but that's one I think I've only had store bought.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 21, 2022)

The only wild duck I ever had WAS in spicy soup... But my mom used to do a store bought one for our tree trimming parties. It feels traditiony...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2022)

Good morning. Balmy 25° and sunny. Good day to stay off ladders if you ask me


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

Welcome to the chill of Texas, sheesh it's been chilly here haven't gotten out of the 40's in the past 3 days.....

woke up this morning to a chilly 42, and it isn't gonna get any higher today think possible high 45F and that's it......glad i got the fireplace working over the weekend......

well gonna to attack these taco's and get some warm coffee in me, it's gonna be a monday, cold, rainy.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mmm so very much interesting and thank you for that I'm thinking of starting a C-99 and maybe a and Panama Red can you give me a week and then I'll hit you up for help


A full run is a better idea. I can't wait!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A full run is a better idea. I can't wait!


Well of course it is it was yours idea


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well of course it is it was yours idea


I’ve never had an idea I didn’t like


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never had an idea I didn’t like


Now that is very impressive I cannot claim that he he he


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that is very impressive I cannot claim that he he he


Like and regret can be closely related sometimes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that is very impressive I cannot claim that he he he


They weren’t all good ideas, I’ve had some stinkers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They weren’t all good ideas, I’ve had some stinkers


Wait what the what you say it ant so lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 22, 2022)

@Paul Drake


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

Morning 





Happy taco Tuesday! 

Looks like a nice day today. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2022)

Good beep! It's "make sure all the kitchen utensils you use once a year still exist" day! Baster bulb? Serving spoon?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep! It's "make sure all the kitchen utensils you use once a year still exist" day! *Baster bulb*? Serving spoon?


Oh shit! You just reminded me.......I need a new one. I used it in my shop lol seriously you may have just saved Thanksgiving


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

Morning...yes another rainy day down here, it's been raining since this weekend.....i'm not complaining we haven't had that much rain all year......

woke up this morning to a cool 45F and rain, today high little higher 56F and with a chance of rain all day....

now i'm gonna attack these tacos(potato, egg, and bacon)....and get a warm up on the ol coffee....stay warm and be safe 

why is it, it's always that last beer that gets me....ugh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning...yes another rainy day down here, it's been raining since this weekend.....i'm not complaining we haven't had that much rain all year......
> 
> woke up this morning to a cool 45F and rain, today high little higher 56F and with a chance of rain all day....
> 
> ...


Because we would call you a light wait if it was the first one that did it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Because we would call you a light wait if it was the first one that did it lol


it was only my 12th 16oz beer, i mean come on


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it was only my 12th 16oz beer, i mean come on


Yuppers getting old sucks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

He he he


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers getting old sucks


it does, owe well.....maybe i shouldn't mixed it with a little shine i had too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it does, owe well.....maybe i shouldn't mixed it with a little shine i had too


O NO MISTER BILL!!!!!!! Not the name changer lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O NO MISTER BILL!!!!!!! Not the name changer lol


naw that didn't happen last night, surprisingly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw that didn't happen last night, surprisingly


Well that is a very good thing (# right)


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well that is a very good thing (# right)


it is, makes me very suspicious though...lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 22, 2022)

Tolerance lesson of the week. 

I come home with 2 100mg chocolate bars from the dispensary, one and a half for me and half for my wife. She rarely tokes and the last time she ate edibles was at least 3 years ago. She downs ~20mg off the dark chocolate bar, 4 hours later she was still stoned and giggling on my couch. Two hours after that I threw her in the shower to help her alleviate "time jump" as she calls it. A good 7 - 8 hours after injesting she finally came down enough from the world being "wobbly" in her words, to get some sleep. 

I ate my entire chocolate bar and then began to trip sit her, rolling a joint as she sat and exclaimed she didn't understand how I could possibly eat a whole 100mg bar and then sit there an hour later and roll a joint. 

She gets so irritated that I can't get as obliterated as she does, but in turn relishes the fact that she's a cheap date.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2022)

Done with work, had a ridge hike and a nice puff on the bench at the top. 
Snow just won't melt in the shade...been there for days. Gotta add my ice cleats back to the bag.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 22, 2022)

Too many carbs. Can't fight the sleepies...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Too many carbs. Can't fight the sleepies...


It was a 3 joint day before the hike, came home and took a nap.
Set the timer for 30 minutes, it went on for 20 more before I could come out of my coma.
I could hear it until I pulled the pillow over my head.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

Grand kids are here for a sleep over you all have a great night


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Tolerance lesson of the week.
> 
> I come home with 2 100mg chocolate bars from the dispensary, one and a half for me and half for my wife. She rarely tokes and the last time she ate edibles was at least 3 years ago. She downs ~20mg off the dark chocolate bar, 4 hours later she was still stoned and giggling on my couch. Two hours after that I threw her in the shower to help her alleviate "time jump" as she calls it. A good 7 - 8 hours after injesting she finally came down enough from the world being "wobbly" in her words, to get some sleep.
> 
> ...


In this type of situation, I remind my wife that she is not a professorial.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> In this type of situation, I remind my wife that she is not a professorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I bet it has the desired effect to lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 23, 2022)

Awwww... im sick as shit.. i got sick with a fever about three days ago.. no cough or puking.. just bodyaches and burning up.. 
I took a covid test last night and got a possitive read.. ive been staying with my folks for the hollidays and my dad started coughing bad but no fever,, i got a fever no cough.. mom has a fever.. she tested the same time i did and hers was possitive aswell.. shit sucks.. this is like the third time ive cought this bug..


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2022)

That sucks, dude. Hope you guys feel better.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sucks, dude. Hope you guys feel better.


Thanks.. my dad is feeling better.. he's going to the doc's this morning.. mom's in rough shape.. it hit her hard yesterday afternoon so im worrying alittle bit.. theyre both in their mid 70's some im alittle worried.. i lost a brother last year around this time last year to covid .. so im really watching them..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2022)

Morning





After the bath they all went to the sauna.....

Nice crisp 28° and it was sunny for a minute. It's a white Thanksgiving here. I'm making ribs for lunch then prep for tomorrow.

What's goin on.....who's cooking? Any experiments in the kitchen or straight up traditional? Turkey.....ham...lamb....veggies?

Anyways hope everyone has a great time and leaves a little room for dessert


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2022)

Gonna try green stuffing ,I think cranberry cheesecake, broccoli and mushrooms, and personalized cornish hens, because I like spicier than the guy I'm cooking for.
And gonna finish eating this pumpkin bread I made yesterday, so if you find me in a food coma, please roll me over to prevent blood settling.

Nothing fancy here! What about in the Dw verse?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 23, 2022)

Brining a turkey breast today and making a pecan espresso tart today.

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Gonna try green stuffing ,I think cranberry cheesecake, broccoli and mushrooms, and personalized cornish hens, because I like spicier than the guy I'm cooking for.
> And gonna finish eating this pumpkin bread I made yesterday, so if you find me in a food coma, please roll me over to prevent blood settling.
> 
> Nothing fancy here! What about in the Dw verse?


Turkey...might start it in the smoker then finish up in the oven. Homemade stuffing, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, stuffed mushrooms, deviled eggs, sweet carrots, mac&cheese, corn, scones, biscuits and I'm sure I'm missing something lol food coma is definitely going to happen  

What's green stuffing?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Turkey...might start it in the smoker then finish up in the oven. Homemade stuffing, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, stuffed mushrooms, deviled eggs, sweet carrots, mac&cheese, corn, scones, biscuits and I'm sure I'm missing something lol food coma is definitely going to happen
> 
> What's green stuffing?


Ooooh deviled eggs! I just got hungry! Scones and biscuits?! So many bread. Yum

Stuffing with cannabutter in it! Seems like bread and fat and herbs and things will taste nice with it! And if it sucks, it was cheap and easy to make!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ooooh deviled eggs! I just got hungry! Scones and biscuits?! So many bread. Yum
> 
> Stuffing with cannabutter in it! Seems like bread and fat and herbs and things will taste nice with it! And if it sucks, it was cheap and easy to make!


That's what I thought you meant. But didn't know if it was some kind of gluten-free stuffing lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 23, 2022)

Deviled eggs..


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I thought you meant. But didn't know if it was some kind of gluten-free stuffing lol


No gluten intolerances in this house, so let's get bready!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2022)

Grand kids + catsup + eggs = a funny as hell breakfast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2022)

Definitely my son's kids lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2022)

Slow down in here I don't know if the site can deal with all these riveting post


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 23, 2022)

he he he


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy turkey day..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving Morning!





Only 12 more hours of eating. 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

You don't have midnight third dessert? Psht. Lightweight..


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to all !


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You don't have midnight third dessert? Psht. Lightweight..


Some times i do,, we start T.G. dinner like at noon soooo, ya when 4:30-5 rolls around its second dinner..lol..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5230086View attachment 5230088View attachment 5230090View attachment 5230091View attachment 5230092View attachment 5230093View attachment 5230095he he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 24, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and everyone have the best thanksgiving that you can


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!
Finished the pies, Apple and pear/cranberry crumble. Kind of a rush stuffing the apple, oh well.

Thanksgiving is in in Glouchester MA, just need to bring pies and some sides.
I'm going to make a turkey, gravy, root crops and stuffing fri. or sat. for leftovers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm so hungry


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy all the day brings you!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanksgiving cactus is right on time!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)

99 bottles of wine on the wall.....99 bottles of wine. Take one down and pass it around.....98 bottles of wine


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 99 bottles of wine on the wall.....99 bottles of wine. Take one down and pass it around.....98 bottles of wine


I'll give you 5 bucks and a high five if you drink them all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'll give you 5 bucks and a high five if you drink them all.


It's slow here today.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's slow here today.


I blame the establishment


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

We could have our own party...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I blame the establishment


I was blaming tryptophan poisoning.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was blaming tryptophan poisoning.


The damn turkey GOT'EM....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> We could have our own party...


Lol I don't like it when our holidays don't line up.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I don't like it when our holidays don't line up.


I'll switch to Canadian thanksgiving as soon as y'all allow me into the country O:


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's slow here today.


Just putting our turkey in the oven and finished off the last canna brownie. I can play with you now


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'll give you 5 bucks and a high five if you drink them all.


I believe it would have to be a low five...


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Smoking some bubblegum boogie tonight. Alone, chomping on a pumpkin bread slice, a cornish hen haunch, and some broccoli fried in garlic oil. I am being fat eatin' foooooood my ooooOooWnnn.

Til Saturday, when realgiving happens.

I am gonna be... so fat...


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Smoking some bubblegum boogie tonight. Alone, chomping on a pumpkin bread slice, a cornish hen haunch, and some broccoli fried in garlic oil. I am being fat eatin' foooooood my ooooOooWnnn.
> 
> Til Saturday, when realgiving happens.
> 
> I am gonna be... so fat...


It only counts on Thursday. The fat immunity expires at midnight


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2022)

"The traditional Thanksgiving Day meal consists of turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie, and a glass of wine, among other things. In order to consume 1,814 calories for the meal alone, you would need to consume one dish of each of the following: Yes, you read that correctly: 1,814 calories." 
Meh, challenge accepted.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It only counts on Thursday. The fat immunity expires at midnight


No way! I have celebrated thanksturkey on the weekend several times the past few years. Was that shortening my life? Am I gonna die?!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> "The traditional Thanksgiving Day meal consists of turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie, and a glass of wine, among other things. In order to consume 1,814 calories for the meal alone, you would need to consume one dish of each of the following: Yes, you read that correctly: 1,814 calories."
> Meh, challenge accepted.


Wanna triple that shit and get high?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'll switch to Canadian thanksgiving as soon as y'all allow me into the country O:


It's in early October when it's still warm out. I like November better.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No way! I have celebrated thanksturkey on the weekend several times the past few years. Was that shortening my life? Am I gonna die?!


For sure but if it's Thanksgiving related you get.to come back as a turkey farmer


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's in early October when it's still warm out. I like November better.


Yeah? That's fair. I feel like an eating holiday will forever be rejected by an american...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

I was jealous of all this turkey talk and make one last weekend. Pre-stuffed butterball. I didn't turn out that great lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yeah? That's fair. I feel like an eating holiday will. ever be rejected by an american...


Ours isn't as big and elaborate as yours. We only get a three day weekend so it's not a big travel holiday. We don't have a parade either. 

We stole your black Friday tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just putting our turkey in the oven and finished off the last canna brownie. I can play with you now


Have they started kicking in yet? You're gonna be too messed up for dinner lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have they started kicking in yet? You're gonna be too messed up for dinner lol.


I have experience like a sailor walking the deck in stormy seas aaargh


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ours isn't as big and elaborate as yours. We only get a three day weekend so it's not a big travel holiday. We don't have a parade either.
> 
> We stole your black Friday tho.


Yet strangely enough, we haven’t adopted the idea of Boxing Day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yet strangely enough, we haven’t adopted the idea of Boxing Day.


I just like the holiday, I refuse to go shopping, it's nuts


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just like the holiday, I refuse to go shopping, it's nuts


I do the majority of my shopping online these days anyway.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

The main thing I do on holiday is message the breeders of my dogs... I don't think they think my dogs are as cute as theirs D;


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I do the majority of my shopping online these days anyway.


Me too! 100% online this year. I got a few more things to buy tomorrow then I'm done.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Liiike?


Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! 100% online this year. I got a few more things to buy tomorrow then I'm done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Liiike?


Still have to buy for my mom, no idea what I'm getting her, she's really hard to shop for, and cheap/fun stocking stuffers. We send a lot of gifts back to Europe so we started shopping in September.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

Shopping for moms sounds fun! You should get her a mask of her own face! Perpetual lol material


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Shopping for moms sounds fun! You should get her a mask of her own face! Perpetual lol material


Not even a little fun. She has everything and wants nothing. I should bake her some edibes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

A photographer captured a poodle in the waves on Lake Erie.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too! 100% online this year. I got a few more things to buy tomorrow then I'm done.


Wait. When is Canadian Christmas again?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)

OMG I'm not hungry.........oh wait caramel apple what  brb


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> OMG I'm not hungry.........oh wait caramel apple what  brb


Aren't you always hungry?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wait. When is Canadian Christmas again?


Sticking with the theme of doing things early November 25th.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Aren't you always hungry?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2022)

Morning 










How's everyone doing today? Happy Friday


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2022)

Beep! I'm eating chicken and watching christmas movies! Yaaaaay!
I should have coffee...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep! I'm eating chicken and watching christmas movies! Yaaaaay!
> I should have coffee...


Chicken!!! No turkey ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2022)

My kid is showing up late, so I get to sleep in a few extra hours today. So of course, I wake up at my normal time anyway…


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Chicken!!! No turkey ?


No turkey for me this year! 
I hope you all ate enough to make up for my lapse


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No turkey for me this year!
> I hope you all ate enough to make up for my lapse


Well I know that I didn't but my two boys surely did gravy and a little bit of turkey is all that is left lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I know that I didn't but my two boys surely did gravy and a little bit of turkey is all that is left lol


Mmmmm gravy


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2022)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone survived they're meat coma yesterday........such a nice day in the 70's only to come right back down today....

woke up this morning to a cozy 55F and it's gonna rise to much today high today 59F and rain.....again....owe well

welp i'm gonna eat this ham i made yesterday and enjoy some fresh coffee and get some paperwork done......


----------



## hillbill (Nov 25, 2022)

Turkey Breast Weber grilled,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Beep! I'm eating chicken and watching christmas movies! Yaaaaay!
> I should have coffee...


I'm kinda looking forward to this one.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2022)

I should have had Jeff bless the launching of the fleet of gravy boats, because my sister sank the gravy. 
That was completely entertaining watching her trying to mix things, stir, and turn up the heat till the gravy couldn't take any more abuse and expired.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2022)

Now I have the image of a skinny viking with a sword giving gravy boats a gentle tap in my head...
Maybe a few "Hehehehe"s


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda looking forward to this one.


I'm not sure I want to watch it because it will be GOOD. But I have to see it...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I have the image of a skinny viking with a sword giving gravy boats a gentle tap in my head...
> Maybe a few "Hehehehe"s


Why is it gotta to be a skinny Viking?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Why is it gotta to be a skinny Viking?


Am I lying?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Now I have the image of a skinny viking with a sword giving gravy boats a gentle tap in my head...
> Maybe a few "Hehehehe"s


I thought a coffee cup in one hand, gravy ladle in the other.
Had an omen the gravy was doomed, I knew I should of asked early yesterday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Getting stoked about this and Miss Charlie Brown Christmas tree is getting Frosty


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Am I lying?


(Well I never) lol nopers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Getting stoked about this and Miss Charlie Brown Christmas tree is getting Frosty View attachment 5230564View attachment 5230565View attachment 5230566


Looking good Jeff! The smaller one in the first pic looks a bit hungry.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 25, 2022)

Just made the kid's life and she doesn't know it. Ordered her a brand new iPad Pro gen 6 with all the trimmings, biggest screen, the latest pen, keyboard, and I've got the 'real touch' screen skin ordered that she wants too. So she's getting her art school tech package for Christmas.

Wife is getting some higher end 'personal massagers' she has been wanting, and a doughnut cake tin to open in front of the kid. 

I've got a studio guitar in my shopping cart waiting for the next check to drop. 

Still got to figure out what to get my mother, but she's gotten tricky in her 70's. I can't really afford the 2-week vacation to the senior spa in the mountains which is what she needs, but I'll figure something out. 

9 years out of 10 I'm the stoner walking around the store on Dec 23rd saying, 'I don't know WTF anyone wants.' This year I'm feeling very accomplished. 2017 was good too, that was bitcoin profit year.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looking good Jeff! The smaller one in the first pic looks a bit hungry.


Okay maybe I'll give her a shot of Epsom salt mixing some volcanic ash don't really want to mess with how I feed is it the color or something else that makes you say that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay maybe I'll give her a shot of Epsom salt mixing some volcanic ash don't really want to mess with how I feed is it the color or something else that makes you say that?


Maybe wait until someone who's experienced in dirt chimes in. To me it looks very pale and reminds me of when I was underfeeding my last crop in early flower.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe wait until someone who's experienced in dirt chimes in. To me it looks very pale and reminds me of when I was underfeeding my last crop in early flower.


Okay very cool I do feed them on the lighter side thank you for that


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay maybe I'll give her a shot of Epsom salt mixing some volcanic ash don't really want to mess with how I feed is it the color or something else that makes you say that?


How do you you usually feed? And what's it growing in?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Well I've also got a floating shelf deal in the works so I can start the 12/12 seeds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you you usually feed? And what's it growing in?


About a quarter of the recommended dose and soil is nectar of the Gods number 4


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay very cool I do feed them on the lighter side thank you for that


I hope she doesn't mind I'm gonna tag @Rurumo, she'll have a good idea.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope she doesn't mind I'm gonna tag @Rurumo, she'll have a good idea.


she is awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope she doesn't mind I'm gonna tag @Rurumo, she'll have a good idea.


I read that wrong


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I read that wrong


LOL I figured.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> About a quarter of the recommended dose and soil is nectar of the Gods number 4


Are you running Nectar nutes in Nectar soil? I have no idea how well nectar soil works for other lines of organic or even synthetic nutes, but going the other way around of running Nectar nutes in something like ProMix or RootsOrganics will almost always lead to headaches. Their line in particular is designed for calcium uptake and being kept at a soil PH of around 6.5 - 7 throughout the grow.

I've been on Nectar since mid 2019 and have yet to have anything go wrong with the nutrient end of my crops. If anything after switching to LEDs and Nectar in 2019 I got buds so f'n dense they have to be kept practically at 10% RH to keep from getting mold.

I've never run Nectar that late into flower at 25%, usually by mid flower I'm pushing at least 125% if not 150% of their charts, I've never even gotten burn until about 200% of chart for their line.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 25, 2022)

I use their Zeus juice but I do have a lot of there other products but if I can I only use there #4 soil


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2022)

Y’all slippin. It’s already after 6am on the west coast, and no one posted here yet this morning??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all slippin. It’s already after 6am on the west coast, and no one posted here yet this morning??


Morning.......

Finally getting some help.....so 30° and putting in my sliding glass door. Got the fire cranking.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2022)

Been too busy with knee bends and getting wiener dogs out to shit and back to eat. Made fresh Black Silk. That was by 6. Been watering and trimming since. Most often up by 4:30.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

Tell em ! The old folks home is normally shut down the day after thanksgiving. You would figure they would all be spry and up and at em .

Well rested and ready dance !!!!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 26, 2022)

Beep beep! :] how you, meep?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 26, 2022)

Rez change for clones and smell the bloom room


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all slippin. It’s already after 6am on the west coast, and no one posted here yet this morning??


I sort of got up at 3am, made turkey, raided the pies and cranberry bread, had a beer & joint and snoozed till 730am.
Woke up and got 5 kitchen demerits from my wife. There were crumbs, whipped cream and dishes everywhere, and no fresh coffee for her.
She was also looking for a certain piece of pie...sorry!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I sort of got up at 3am, made turkey, raided the pies and cranberry bread, had a beer & joint and snoozed till 730am.
> Woke up and got 5 kitchen demerits from my wife. There were crumbs, whipped cream and dishes everywhere, and no fresh coffee for her.
> She was also looking for a certain piece of pie...sorry!


That is about the time I went to stair at my ceiling


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is about the time I went to stair at my ceiling


insert image on ceiling...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> insert image on ceiling...
> View attachment 5230900


Yeah if I did that my wife would want to put up a picture of Derek Morgan from Criminal Minds on my ceiling and I just don't know if I could deal with that one lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

Very tasty


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

And the song saids it all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes yes I will


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2022)

Time for second Thanksgiving and make some gravy, didn't get much leftovers. Watching my sister ruin gravy was one of the best Thanksgivings ever, lol.
Started a 13 lb turkey in the oven and a large tray of stuffing, side of roasted butternut and carrots.

Think I'll make some fruit tarts from the extra apples and pears, vacuum freeze the new leftovers into some meals, make a gallon of turkey vegetable noodle soup. Great for taking the winter aches away during the flu or shoveling


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Watching my sister ruin gravy was one of the best Thanksgivings ever, lol.


HAHAHA that is the holiday spirit !!!!! I tooooooooo have felt this pure joy . Different family member but same same PURE joy .


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 26, 2022)

Huntsville is a very nice wooded, hilly place but it's good to be back in warm, sunny FL.

I hope everyone had a great T-day & scooped up some BF deals. Luckily I think the seed sales are still going.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2022)

Door is done......well it was done a few beers ago. Gotta pick up some pvc trim this week and trim out the outside. But I was able to save the interior trim and you'd never know we just put it in. The temps where actually not bad today......it ended up in the mid 40°s and sunny so most of the time it was only a flannel if you needed it....not bad at all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

So who's going to join me


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So who's going to join me View attachment 5231106


You already know !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy And the brain saids munchies


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy yummy my tummy saids yummy View attachment 5231123And the brain saids munchies


Looks good man. Love that shit. Is that Stouffer's or homemade? I'm sure you're a biscuits and gravy fan too,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Looks good man. Love that shit. Is that Stouffer's or homemade? I'm sure you're a biscuits and gravy fan too,


Home made and I also love stouffer's O that sounds so good breakfast


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2022)

Beep. :[
Whelp, that was the worst Thanksgiving on Saturday ever. I was feeling in a funk, then the poor boy's grandpa died right when the birds came out and obviously had to leave.
It was like a well orchestrated slap to the nuts.
I think I'll step lightly around Christmas.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2022)

Morning 






Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2022)

Have a nice day! I thought I would have avoided snow through the mountains on hwy 160 , the final leg of my trip , but woke up to a few inches on fresh powder. Completey unexpected. This last bit driving will be going over Wolf Creek Pass. It’s one of the most dangerous hwy passes with a very steep western slope and hairpin turns. Sunny sky’s now. Fingers crossed it goes well. Take care.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Nov 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It was like a well orchestrated slap to the nuts.


I'm intrigued. How are we going to do this?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have a nice day! I thought I would have avoided snow through the mountains on hwy 160 , the final leg of my trip , but woke up to a few inches on fresh powder. Completey unexpected. This last bit driving will be going over Wolf Creek Pass. It’s one of the most dangerous hwy passes with a very steep western slope and hairpin turns. Sunny sky’s now. Fingers crossed it goes well. Take care.


You got this have a great day and be safe out there


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I'm intrigued. How are we going to do this?


Home alone style. Paint can on a rope swing, right after the recipient unwittingly steps in a glue trap to hold them still.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Home alone style. Paint can on a rope swing, right after the recipient unwittingly steps in a glue trap to hold them still.


Wait a minute no jacks or tacks, hot wheels


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute no jacks or tacks, hot wheels


I'm not cruel enough to do more than paint can someone in the junk while simultaneously ruining their boots! I have my evil limits. Plus it may end the family line if the paint can is full...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2022)

And then the worst of them all Barbie shoes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm not cruel enough to do more than paint can someone in the junk while simultaneously ruining their boots! I have my evil limits. Plus it may end the family line if the paint can is full...


In the junk and evil limits hmmm I'm thinking I'd take the jacks and the tacks


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 27, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> You already know !


Definitely a Wake in the WnB.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2022)

One of my absolute favorites.
This Gal sings the blues!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You got this have a great day and be safe out there


I made it! It wasn’t bad at all. The roads were all
Melted. There were some crazy twisty turns but not as scary as Stevens pass in Washington. Plenty of run away truck ramps and even a hairpin turn thrown in! 
It was a good day but I am so tired and so happy the trip has been completed.


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have a nice day! I thought I would have avoided snow through the mountains on hwy 160 , the final leg of my trip , but woke up to a few inches on fresh powder. Completey unexpected. This last bit driving will be going over Wolf Creek Pass. It’s one of the most dangerous hwy passes with a very steep western slope and hairpin turns. Sunny sky’s now. Fingers crossed it goes well. Take care.


I've been that route many times as a kid traveling with family from Colorado Springs to the Four Corners area of Colorado. In fact, I'm here right now.

The picture is from a relatives front porch. The mountain is called the Sleeping Ute and is Native land only. The trees are blocking his head.


Mesa Verde is also close, if you can visit, I cannot recommend that enough. Since my Mom was orginally from Colorado, I was lucky enough to visit my Grandparent's every Summer and visted the Cliff Dwellings often.They are amazing .


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2022)

Gonna make some leftovers quiche.
I barely ate any of what I cooked...
Anyone want 3/4 of a pumpkin marble cheesecake?

Good beep!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2022)

Black Silk in Fat Bottom
Dogs up and out
Wife up early fed dogs

Tents are open; up pot 6 and water with ACT today
Just sitting here watching the grass grow.
LVTK x Sunshine4 in Vapor Genie Aluminum..
Aloeminium for English Bloats.

WTF is a bloat????


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 28, 2022)

Bloke?


Good morning


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2022)

Morning... getting ready to let the dogs out to potty and have me a J.. looks like its going to be nice today.. in the 40's.. normally we have at least a foot of snow.. we have zero.. its been a strange year weather wise..


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> WTF is a bloat????


The way the munchies make you feel, after giving in?


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Bloke?
> 
> 
> Good morning


I thought the same.. lol..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

Morning 






Meltdown Monday.......where'd all the snow go? It was there when I went to bed 

How's everyone doing on the wet Monday morning? Damn rain.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 28, 2022)

We expect 3 to 6 inches tomorrow. Last day to plant tulips if I can find a patch of ground that isn't frozen.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2022)

I guess bloats is a bit like Aloeminium


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I guess bloats is a bit like Aloeminium


And you recently got new tyres!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And you recently got new tyres!


Do they have the flashy lettering or are they all black in Colour?


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2022)

Including the spare in the boot?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Yes I do believe that I will


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

He he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> He he he View attachment 5231598


Roll one for me too.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes I do believe that I will View attachment 5231597


I just finished one, down at the river for my last stop on my way home 
Kicked back in the sun with my back on a tree, was a beatiful afternoon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Roll one for me too.


On it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just finished one, down at the river for my last stop on my way home
> Kicked back in the sun with my back on a tree, was a beatiful afternoon.
> View attachment 5231599


That looks so nice I'm jealous


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

And here we go


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That looks so nice I'm jealous


I think I need a nap, it was a big joint.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Popcorn


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just finished one, down at the river for my last stop on my way home
> Kicked back in the sun with my back on a tree, was a beatiful afternoon.
> View attachment 5231599


Doesn't look like November 28th lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And here we go View attachment 5231601


I'm still sober.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still sober.


I swear I I'm trying I'm blowing on my tablet every hit


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still sober.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

How many seeds can you see in this picture?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


After I walk the dog tonight. Dab and a joint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many seeds can you see in this picture?
> 
> View attachment 5231613


At least 3.....



Laughing Grass said:


> After I walk the dog tonight. Dab and a joint.


The dog isn't that judgemental


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many seeds can you see in this picture?
> 
> View attachment 5231613


2 possible 3


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least 3.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog isn't that judgemental


He can barely walk after the first dab.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

I see five, there's probably a hundred you can't see.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see five, there's probably a hundred you can't see.
> 
> View attachment 5231616


So this is a seed run then if so congratulations but if not do you know how and why?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So this is a seed run then if so congratulations but if not do you know how and why?


It was unplanned. I stressed them pretty good in early flower feeding too lightly. One of them lost almost all its fan leaves and I found a nanner on it when I was trimming. I'm running clones of them now so if I don't get seed this time I'll know it was stress.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> I've been that route many times as a kid traveling with family from Colorado Springs to the Four Corners area of Colorado. In fact, I'm here right now.
> 
> The picture is from a relatives front porch. The mountain is called the Sleeping Ute and is Native land only. The trees are blocking his head.
> View attachment 5231489
> ...


that's awesome! yeah, that's where i live now. I am really diggin the vibe around here. very laid back and will be extensively exploring all the land around here.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's awesome! yeah, that's where i live now. I am really diggin the vibe around here. very laid back and will be extensively exploring all the land around here.


That is killer. I hope it works out for you. The place means a lot to me. The people are really nice around here. Summers will be busier with all the tourists headed for the different sites around.

The Herbal Alternative is a great dispo. They're in Cortez and have been the only store I've shopped at whenever CO went legal. Bud really isnt that bad other than the tight trim job, prices are good and the people running it are really nice. I had some issues with some carts this last trip and they 100% took care of me.

Good luck with the new job and location. And watch out for deer on the road! That is a big concern out this way.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Time to smoke a bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Had to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

Baking high mmm to be determined lol


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2022)

LVTK x Sunshine4 in the Vapor Genie
Dogs been out
Wife up early fed the dogs
56* and wind is noisy on this hill
Near 70* later


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 29, 2022)

WOOOOOOO. I win the contest!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> WOOOOOOO. I win the contest!


Congrats,,,What contest and what did ya win?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Congrats,,,What contest and what did ya win?


So much potential for funny replies.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So much potential for funny replies.


Ill wait for shnkrmn's reply before i go all in..
But yes, it is...


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Congrats,,,What contest and what did ya win?


A big honking grow light





Phlizon Black Friday Giveaway Goes Live!


:leaf:Phlizon Black Friday goes live! Don't miss it!! :arrow:Easy to participate: 1. Comment what you're growing at the moment. 2. Leave your answer and country in the comment with the hashtag #phlizon Prize: Phlizon PH-B8-D 640W...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A big honking grow light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fucker!!! That was suppose to be mine damn it... [crying]




Congrats..


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2022)

Phlizon seems well respected 

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> You fucker!!! That was suppose to be mine damn it... [crying]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Sorry. I just bought a viparspectra ks5000 that's in the mail. I sort of forgot about the contest.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. Sorry. I just bought a viparspectra ks5000 that's in the mail. *i sort of forgot about the contest..*


Fucking stoner


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Morning 





I'm hungry.....thinking bacon and eggs today. 

How's everyone doing today? Tacos tonight


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A big honking grow light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna trade for what's behind the curtain?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> You fucker!!! That was suppose to be mine damn it... [crying]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> Wanna trade for what's behind the curtain?
> 
> View attachment 5231798


Given the option, I'll aways choose what's behind the curtain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. Sorry. I just bought a viparspectra ks5000 that's in the mail. I sort of forgot about the contest.


That congressional was for you lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A big honking grow light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won five grow bags from marshydro a couple weeks ago... wanna trade?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mornin.


Working on it Audrey


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2022)

I never win anything, but I got a $500 check in the mail from a class action lawsuit the other day. Had no idea it was even coming


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I never win anything, but I got a $500 check in the mail from a class action lawsuit the other day. Had no idea it was even coming


Don't you have a new wallet for that too


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 29, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I never win anything, but I got a $500 check in the mail from a class action lawsuit the other day. Had no idea it was even coming


Awsome... i tryed to win years ago and then said fuck it.. 
Just resently i started trying again.. 
Close mouths dont get fed..


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't you have a new wallet for that too


*looking around for new wallet* 

No?

lol I’m confused


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I never win anything, but I got a $500 check in the mail from a class action lawsuit the other day. Had no idea it was even coming


Me either... not even a free lottery ticket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> *looking around for new wallet*
> 
> No?
> 
> lol I’m confused


Didn't you just find a wallet the other day? 

Now I'm confused too


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't you just find a wallet the other day?
> 
> Now I'm confused too


Money clip, just money and an ID. But NOW I get it! Lol that went waaaay over my head


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Money clip, just money and an ID. But NOW I get it! Lol that went waaaay over my head


Did you ever locate the rightful owner?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you ever locate the rightful owner?


Naw. I tried. The signs I posted were up last time I checked.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Money clip, just money and an ID. But NOW I get it! Lol that went waaaay over my head


I’m on vacation, I was dabbing in bed this morning…lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2022)

I just sipped the jar of cannaoil, and nearly put a dropper full of tea into a gel cap... This afternoon is gonna be a silly one


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I just sipped the jar of cannaoil, and nearly put a dropper full of tea into a gel cap... This afternoon is gonna be a silly one


I warmed up some syrup in a coffee cup that was the same as the one I was drinking out of, that was a surprise.


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I warmed up some syrup in a coffee cup that was the same as the one I was drinking out of, that was a surprise.


Sweet...


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sweet...


DUDE!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

Toronto ranked one of the most beautiful cities for hot girls to walk around


Of all the fitness trends to emerge and go viral via TikTok in recent years, the "hot girl walk" has got to be one of the most ridiculous...




www.blogto.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto ranked one of the most beautiful cities for hot girls to walk around
> 
> 
> Of all the fitness trends to emerge and go viral via TikTok in recent years, the "hot girl walk" has got to be one of the most ridiculous...
> ...


But city........or is it butt city


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 29, 2022)

2 min 
.
.
.
.
Hey anyone have a ooni pizza oven?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But city........or is it butt city


There is a lot of nice ass here!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> 2 min
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I just said the other day I was checking them out lol they have some cool stuff. I like the Karu 16" 








Ooni USA


Make pizza. From wood-fired flavor to gas-powered reliability, Ooni's range of portable outdoor pizza ovens means great pizza in your backyard or beyond.




ooni.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There is a lot of nice ass here!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Before covid people watching on transit was my hobby.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Before covid people watching on transit was my hobby.


And what's the new hobby


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Before covid people watching on transit was my hobby.


Sometimes it's a trap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sometimes it's a trap.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 29, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sometimes I*t's always* a trap.


Fixed that for ya. Got transfixed with a booty 27 years ago, still haven't escaped.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> That is killer. I hope it works out for you. The place means a lot to me. The people are really nice around here. Summers will be busier with all the tourists headed for the different sites around.
> 
> The Herbal Alternative is a great dispo. They're in Cortez and have been the only store I've shopped at whenever CO went legal. Bud really isnt that bad other than the tight trim job, prices are good and the people running it are really nice. I had some issues with some carts this last trip and they 100% took care of me.
> 
> Good luck with the new job and location. And watch out for deer on the road! That is a big concern out this way.


I will definitely check out Herbal Alternatives. Everyone is so nice here, it’s so refreshing. And it’s so dark at night. I can see the stars at night so bright! I drive very cautiously and will look out for deer. I am so excited to visit the ancient Cliff dwellings . This place is incredible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

Morning 





It's Wednesday! I wish it was Friday! 

How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 30, 2022)

Good beep!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2022)

KOS C99 in the Vapor Genie this morning. Usually gives me a lot of thoughts and imagination with energy. Can get a bit edgy if one is not careful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And what's the new hobby


People watching on RIU.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 30, 2022)

Good morning. 17° and breezy. 5 inches of powder down yesterday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning. 17° and breezy. 5 inches of powder down yesterday


Rain and kinda warm this morning, wind storm this afternoon and snow tonight... we're getting a taste of every season today.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning. 17° and breezy. 5 inches of powder down yesterday


That new light should warm the place a little bit. Congrats on that.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 30, 2022)

Tambourines and elephants are playing in the band. 

74° and sunny


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## bk78 (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rain and kinda warm this morning, wind storm this afternoon and snow tonight... we're getting a taste of every season today.
> 
> View attachment 5232206


That’s T shirt weather, damn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2022)

Ok now this has me scratching my head I don't believe I've never seen this quite so early


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> That’s T shirt weather, damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in a million years! Minus 16 in November!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

What's going on in Vancouver... that's barely any snow! Amateurs. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597794506925121538


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's going on in Vancouver... that's barely any snow! Amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597794506925121538


Ice sucks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ice sucks.


Not when you have snow tires.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I will definitely check out Herbal Alternatives. Everyone is so nice here, it’s so refreshing. And it’s so dark at night. I can see the stars at night so bright! I drive very cautiously and will look out for deer. I am so excited to visit the ancient Cliff dwellings . This place is incredible.


While you're at Herbal, check out Notah Dineh trading post and Museum. It's 5 minutes away. It has one of the largest weaved rugs by Rachel Curley who was part of the Tachiinii clan and some really cool Native art you'll love. Jewelry was half off, I picked up a sweet "Navajo pearl" sterling siler necklace for myself and earrings for my wife and daughter.

During my last visit I talked to Sam in Notah, he's behind the jewelry case. Talk to him. He knew so much about the area, he might be able to get you to some of the cliff dwellings that tourists don't know about. There are hundreds. He is a very nice guy who really loves his community.
There is so much history there. At one point 1000 years ago or so the population of 4 corners was larger than what it is now. It was a very busy trading route , with exotic bird feathers found in digs from as far away as South America. It is not uncommon to find arrowheads in the red dirt/ pasture after a rain. Illegal to keep on public land, but private it is ok. My Uncle has a few.

If you cant tell, I'm super excited for you! Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not when you have snow tires.


Only if they are studded


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only if they are studded


I remember back in the days when there were just RWD cars. You wouldn't think about going thru a Midwest winter without studded snows. One of BB's first jobs was tire buster at a Phillips 66 station. Had to stud tires by hand too, that really sucked. It was a full service station so that meant running out there in all kinds of weather for "gimme 2 dolla"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember back in the days when there were just RWD cars. You wouldn't think about going thru a Midwest winter without studded snows. One of BB's first jobs was tire buster at a Phillips 66 station. Had to stud tires by hand too, that really sucked. It was a full service station so that meant running out there in all kinds of weather for "gimme 2 dolla"


I wish we had full service... New Jersey is awesome for that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only if they are studded


You can't run studs in the city.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't run studs in the city.


That's dumb


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2022)

Studded tires and even moderate traffic will shred any highway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Studded tires and even moderate traffic will shred any highway.


The 401 that runs through Toronto is the busiest highway in North America.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Studded tires and even moderate traffic will shred any highway.


Alaska allows studs to be run 6 months of the year.
Never saw anything worse than a very slight "dip" where everybodys tires ran (you couldn't really even notice it unless you looked). Maybe they build roads different up there - IDK.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Alaska allows studs to be run 6 months of the year.
> Never saw anything worse than a very slight "dip" where everybodys tires ran (you couldn't really even notice it unless you looked). Maybe they build roads different up there - IDK.


The entire state of Alaska is 3/4 of a million. Toronto metro area is more than 6 million.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The entire state of Alaska is 3/4 of a million. Toronto metro area is more than 6 million.


I had no idea Alaska had that few people... that's the size of Hamilton.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Alaska allows studs to be run 6 months of the year.
> Never saw anything worse than a very slight "dip" where everybodys tires ran (you couldn't really even notice it unless you looked). Maybe they build roads different up there - IDK.


Same here.



shnkrmn said:


> The entire state of Alaska is 3/4 of a million. Toronto metro area is more than 6 million.


Good point.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea Alaska had that few people... that's the size of Hamilton.


And yet they have 2 senators!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

There's a place for that.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And yet they have 2 senators!


We have way more


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have way more
> 
> View attachment 5232308


Only one woman? Surprising


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Only one woman? Surprising


I chick played goalkeeper for Florida for a game in the 90's.

She was a Canadian too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Only one woman? Surprising


It's hard to say........I hear Canadian woman have beards


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The 401 that runs through Toronto is the busiest highway in North America.
> 
> View attachment 5232289


At least it is organized, and the cars travel within lanes in the same direction.







I lived in the Ramses Hotel for a month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The entire state of Alaska is 3/4 of a million. Toronto metro area is more than 6 million.


Well, the statement was "even moderate traffic will shred a highway" and the only highway is the Alcan (which is not driven so much in the winter) so urban roadways get driven a lot, 6 months of carbide studs daily (think Anchorage/Fairbanks) should be reduced to gravel by this time?
No question that carbide studs do damage roadways but not as much as you might think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2022)

Yuppers it is that time again


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 1, 2022)

Good morning
Happy Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 1, 2022)

Yesterday was so wet, every hour got worse. Clouds were at ground level filling every dry void, wind was coming in waves pushing it in.
Every bog, stream, culvert and underground water table was filled by the latest monsoon season. 
Glad that's over, what a day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

Morning





Mine was tipped over and a few feet away from where it stood. The jeep stopped it....

The power was flickering and actually fried a tv/monitor in the kitchen. I unplugged it and unscrewed it from the wall.....damn thing was smoking and probably would have started a fire  Branches all over the yard and a few small trees down. I wonder what the drive into work will look like. I didn't sleep at all. Oh and it's snowing now  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, the statement was "even moderate traffic will shred a highway" and the only highway is the Alcan (which is not driven so much in the winter) so urban roadways get driven a lot, 6 months of carbide studs daily (think Anchorage/Fairbanks) should be reduced to gravel by this time?
> No question that carbide studs do damage roadways but not as much as you might think.


Now add Calcium Chloride to the mix


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wind pulled a bunch of the stakes out holding our gazebo cover down... and they're 12" long!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The wind pulled a bunch of the stakes out holding our gazebo cover down... and they're 12" long!
> 
> View attachment 5232579


Did it get damaged?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did it get damaged?


No it looks like it survived. It just got the exposed side and blew the cushions all over the place.

Buying a new TV today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it looks like it survived. It just got the exposed side and blew the cushions all over the place.
> 
> Buying a new TV today?


Would have been nice if it happened last week lol no black Friday sales damn it


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

We have a cold front rolling through today and are supposed to get some decent rain. Looks like flannel will become part of my ensemble for awhile.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 1, 2022)

Beep beep! What a week...
Least the snow is staying away. My back would be sad to have to shovel.
I ordered myself an early Christmas present to spike up that dopamine. muhuhuhu


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold View attachment 5232623


Good morning Jeff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Good morning Jeff.


And a very good coffee to you


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2022)

-30 drinking iced coffee


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> -30 drinking iced coffee
> 
> View attachment 5232625View attachment 5232626


We’re freezing at 59 and sunny. Hopefully going to ride out to the beach for some sun this afternoon.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2022)

It's the elusive northern snow snake season again...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

That almost makes me feel warm


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friends have a video of a trash can on Guam flying at 6' off the ground during a typhoon. Never saw it touch the ground before it went out of sight.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

So nice to have bare ground, even if most everything is brown and grey.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 1, 2022)

Sigh... At least it's cool enough to mow the lawn now, and I'm keeping the plants under 75°F and 60%Rh without pushing the AC 24/7, so there's at least that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The wind pulled a bunch of the stakes out holding our gazebo cover down... and they're 12" long!
> 
> View attachment 5232579


At Eleven Mile Reservoir it gets windy as hell. It ripped the stakes out of the ground that was holding down the tent and sent one flying through someones camper window like 150 ft away. He was hella cool about it though. Didn't make me pay him or anything and actually gave us a bunch of bigger stakes that were more secure.

Respect the wind,


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

.91"of rain from this storm, not bad, need a LOT more though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2022)

Was spike camping while looking for Dall Sheep in the Alaska range on a beautiful morning. Went for a 5ish mile recon hike & the wind was gusting to 70 when I made it back in the down pore. I had put all my gear in my 1 man tent, staked it & put large rocks on the stakes. My partner did not & we never saw his tent again.

That was a bit lot closer to another man than I am really comfortable with.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was spike camping while looking for Dall Sheep in the Alaska range on a beautiful morning. Went for a 5ish mile recon hike & the wind was gusting to 70 when I made it back in the down pore. I had put all my gear in my 1 man tent, staked it & put large rocks on the stakes. My partner did not & we never saw his tent again.
> 
> That was a bit lot closer to another man than I am really comfortable with.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was spike camping while looking for Dall Sheep in the Alaska range on a beautiful morning. Went for a 5ish mile recon hike & the wind was gusting to 70 when I made it back in the down pore. I had put all my gear in my 1 man tent, staked it & put large rocks on the stakes. My partner did not & we never saw his tent again.
> 
> That was a bit lot closer to another man than I am really comfortable with.


Did you at least scout any sheep for all your efforts and discomfort?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> At Eleven Mile Reservoir it gets windy as hell. It ripped the stakes out of the ground that was holding down the tent and sent one flying through someones camper window like 150 ft away. He was hella cool about it though. Didn't make me pay him or anything and actually gave us a bunch of bigger stakes that were more secure.
> 
> Respect the wind,


lol was it the windshield? Those are expensive! The cover it came with these toothpicks. We didn't even try to use them, I could probably blow them out myself.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol was it the windshield? Those are expensive! The cover it came with these toothpicks. We didn't even try to use them, I could probably blow them out myself.
> 
> View attachment 5232780


No it was a side window. They were super cool about it. Most people around here are hella cool though.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

Dozens of campgrounds real close here, you best have a supply of strong steel stakes.
And more than a little hammer.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2022)

here's to the weather.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

“One Tequila 
Two Tequila 
Three Tequila 
Floor”


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 1, 2022)

End credits for the movie Twister. 
Respect the wind.




__





Loading…






www.google.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

Homemade Mac-And cheese


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

Taking a ride on the Express pineapple that is


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Taking a ride on the Express pineapple that isView attachment 5232866


Grab a pack of it from G13 and you can grow your own. I got lucky and the one seed I've planted of it so far was one of the good Indica phenos. That seed was a freebie. I have an unopened vial of it too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Grab a pack of it from G13 and you can grow your own. I got lucky and the one seed I've planted of it so far was one of the good Indica phenos. That seed was a freebie. I have an unopened vial of it too.


Ha ha ha broke white boy(old man) and besides I'm a newish granddad and Christmas is coming


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

What is the price running for a pack?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the price running for a pack?


Looks like about $10 a seed. Not bad at all. And Seedsman sent the unopened glass vial, . Big pet peeve of mine is don't open my shit, lol.








Pineapple Express Feminised Seeds - 5


Selected Skunks were crossed with Big Bud to create this feminised Sativa / Indica variety. Massive, heavy and compact flowers are providing strong lemony aroma and taste.




www.seedsman.com





Here's back at day 61 of the freebie I got along with my order.




__





Christmastime Bud


Here is Day 73.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Looks like about $10 a seed. Not bad at all. And Seedsman sent the unopened glass vial, . Big pet peeve of mine is don't open my shit, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool thanks for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

Floating shelf is floating


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm really liking your AC infinity tent. I've got a 2x4 AC tent (or a bag of coal ) coming for Christmas.
The old veg tent tent I'm using has clothes pins and duct tape holding it up. 
Be nice to go back to using zippers again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)

Morning





It's finally Friday!

What's happenin?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2022)

When THE HECK did Friday happen? In my head it's Tuesday. Slow down, guys. Oh shoot, gotta roll out the trash and recycling bins. Brb


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> When THE HECK did Friday happen? In my head it's Tuesday. Slow down, guys. Oh shoot, gotta roll out the trash and recycling bins. Brb


It's happening.......right now  

Fuck Tuesday!.......except for tacos, I like tacos


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's happening.......right now
> 
> Fuck Tuesday!.......except for tacos, I like tacos


I'd eat a taco, and since in my head it is still Tuesday, that means they're still half the calories, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'd eat a taco, and since in my head it is still Tuesday, that means they're still half the calories, right?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2022)

She’s a brisk one today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> She’s a brisk one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232956


T-shirt weather 

Stay warm!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> T-shirt weather
> 
> Stay warm!


What kind of t-shirts do you HAVE?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> T-shirt weather
> 
> Stay warm!


Puts hair on your chest


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2022)

Morning.. just got in from taking my dog out to do his buisness and cleaning leftover turkey off my porch..lol. oh and smoked one.. i dont smoke weed in the house here because my old man hates the smell of it (staying with folks through the holidays/christmas) and he still has the anti-weed mentality.. he's sort of cool with it after pointing out his neighbors plants out in the wide open..lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What kind of t-shirts do you HAVE?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

The ice rink is open now. We're going to go skating tomorrow night, maybe toss back a few drinks first to make it exciting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5232963


I would not be able to resist tugging your armpit hair.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would not be able to resist tugging your armpit hair.


I wax


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I wax


Need a video of that!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need a video of that!


Full Brazilian coming up for the holidayzz


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Full Brazilian coming up for the holidayzz


Post pics or I'm calling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


>


I love watching those videos. those and people eating hot sauce.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love watching those videos. those and people eating hot sauce.


Do you like the youtube show Hot ones? I love it. I would never eat anything that hot on purpose...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love watching those videos. those and people eating hot sauce.


Yeah.. i like watching them when im REALLY!! Stoned.. lol.
Speaking of which, time to roll a big fat joint..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like the youtube show Hot ones? I love it. I would never eat anything that hot on purpose...


I ate a super small peice of one of them fucking hot doritoes and couldnt stand it.. i swear some people have iron lined stumics and assholes..


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like the youtube show Hot ones? I love it. I would never eat anything that hot on purpose...


Hot ones is fucking fantastic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I eat a super small peice of one of them fucking hot doritoes and couldnt stand it.. i swear some people have iron lined stumics and assholes..


I ate a raw habanero once......only once lol holy shit that was hot enough!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Hmmm hot wings now I'm hungry


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I ate a raw habanero once......only once lol holy shit that was hot enough!


I can sort of handle them.. lol.. its them 1.800,000 scholvile fuckers i cant handle. Like the trinidad scorpion or the reaper


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Thai snapdragons makes a great hot sauce


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes yes I will


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like the youtube show Hot ones? I love it. I would never eat anything that hot on purpose...


I love that show!

Chef Ramsay was my favourite!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you at least scout any sheep for all your efforts and discomfort?


Not on that trip. Sheep hunting is MOSTLY hunting, but when you do connect it's such a high.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not on that trip. Sheep hunting is MOSTLY hunting, but when you do connect it's such a high.


Do you ever just take pictures of them instead of shooting them when you do find them?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you ever just take pictures of them instead of shooting them when you do find them?


Mountain hunting is a game of ounces, and a camera is too big and heavy when you're carrying everything you need to stay alive on your back + knowing if you do connect you are carrying all that plus a sheep out.

It's brutal, but that's why I loved it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mountain hunting is a game of ounces, and a camera is too big and heavy when you're carrying everything you need to stay alive on your back + knowing if you do connect you are carrying all that plus a sheep out.
> 
> It's brutal, but that's why I loved it.


I can respect that


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 2, 2022)

Wakey-Bakey 
Gotta get prepped before I put the tree up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not on that trip. Sheep hunting is MOSTLY hunting, but when you do connect it's such a high.


I'll bet the meat is fantastic. I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll bet the meat is fantastic. I've always wanted to try it.


I'll join you in your preparation


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love that show!
> 
> Chef Ramsay was my favourite!


His hair. I can't grasp the concept


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> His hair. I can't grasp the concept
> View attachment 5233013


Like watching the guys shows but could not ever work for him been there with Wantagh bee's that weren't even close lol and don't want to go back but then most educated Cooks are a bit neurotic he he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> His hair. I can't grasp the concept
> View attachment 5233013


Bed head look. Kinda weird on an older guy... like Harrison Ford's goofy earring.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Frosty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Frosty View attachment 5233025View attachment 5233026View attachment 5233027View attachment 5233028


Starting to get chunky. Your christmas deadline seems about right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bed head look. Kinda weird on an older guy... like Harrison Ford's goofy earring.


Here's hoping that my gold nugget earring is acceptable and not goofy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

You have great taste in earrings


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have great taste in earrings


Haven't seen em yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Haven't seen em yet.


I’ll take a pic this weekend when I don’t look like a bum


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> While you're at Herbal, check out Notah Dineh trading post and Museum. It's 5 minutes away. It has one of the largest weaved rugs by Rachel Curley who was part of the Tachiinii clan and some really cool Native art you'll love. Jewelry was half off, I picked up a sweet "Navajo pearl" sterling siler necklace for myself and earrings for my wife and daughter.
> View attachment 5232248View attachment 5232249View attachment 5232250
> During my last visit I talked to Sam in Notah, he's behind the jewelry case. Talk to him. He knew so much about the area, he might be able to get you to some of the cliff dwellings that tourists don't know about. There are hundreds. He is a very nice guy who really loves his community.
> There is so much history there. At one point 1000 years ago or so the population of 4 corners was larger than what it is now. It was a very busy trading route , with exotic bird feathers found in digs from as far away as South America. It is not uncommon to find arrowheads in the red dirt/ pasture after a rain. Illegal to keep on public land, but private it is ok. My Uncle has a few.
> ...


Thanks for the tips! Very exciting indeed! This place is amazing. It’s such a uniquely beautiful landscape . Driving hwy 149 was mind blowing, the wide open vastness of the land and when I saw The Chimney and Shiprock it was shocking. 
Such magnificent natural sculptures, it’s hard to to wrap my mind around the weirdness
And their solitude, age and liveliness.
How in the world did this happen in the middle of nothing, nowhere for miles?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the tips! Very exciting indeed! This place is amazing. It’s such a uniquely beautiful landscape . Driving hwy 149 was mind blowing, the wide open vastness of the land and when I saw The Chimney and Shiprock it was shocking.
> Such magnificent natural sculptures, it’s hard to to wrap my mind around the weirdness
> And their solitude, age and liveliness.
> How in the world did this happen in the middle of nothing, nowhere for miles? View attachment 5233237View attachment 5233239


Sounds like a great place and you sound happy that is just awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

What's up you @BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's up you @BudmanTX


Just kicking it with some beer and space tomatoes. Trying in rl to figure something out...js


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Just kicking it with some beer and space tomatoes. Trying in rl to figure something out...js


I'm innocent I didn't do it someone else did it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm innocent I didn't do it someone else did it lol


It's all good....times are a little hectic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It's all good....times are a little hectic


I'll have the wife do a shout out for you


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

Good morning. Gonna be another pretty day here.

Cup o' Joe and a bag of good cheer.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning. Gonna be another pretty day here.
> 
> Cup o' Joe and a bag of good cheer.
> View attachment 5233324


How quickly do you need to inhale that before it like settles to the bottom?

Good beep! How you, meep?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2022)

Morning 





I think she will  

Saturday! But rain and 50° WTF! The weather patterns suck here this season. I hope it comes around. I found a heads-up penny yesterday, so at least I got that going for me 

How's everyone doing today? Weekend plans? I'm not going on a horse drawn sleigh......where'd all the snow go


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 3, 2022)

3.degrees outside and the pump on my boiler is on the fritz. On Saturday, of course.

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 3.degrees outside and the pump on my boiler is on the fritz. On Saturday, of course.
> 
> Good morning


Dam that sucks big time


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How quickly do you need to inhale that before it like settles to the bottom?
> 
> Good beep! How you, meep?


I try not to let it sit longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

The otters are in the creek this morning.  I hope to get some pics.

PS - Missed the slippery little devils again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I try not to let it sit longer than 30 minutes.


How many hits does that bag give you and how much does it take to fill it?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I try not to let it sit longer than 30 minutes.


That's cool! Do you need to replace the bags often? I got the type of vape I have because I was worried about wear and tear on plastic parts!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's cool! Do you need to replace the bags often? I got the type of vape I have because I was worried about wear and tear on plastic parts!


You are starting to sound like me lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Ok what kind of vape do you have?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok what kind of vape do you have?


Ditanium! I usually use it with the bong adapter, so my baby lungs don't burn.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ditanium! I usually use it with the bong adapter, so my baby lungs don't burn.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 3, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5233417


I got the same bong, I love to pack it with snow instead of water....smooth!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got the same bong, I love to pack it with snow instead of water....smooth!


Oooh, that sounds awesome. Now I kinda want it to snow. Don't tell DW I said that.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How many hits does that bag give you and how much does it take to fill it?


I never counted. 2 can get a good buzz with 1 bag. After the first bag, which I usually do alone, I will use the same chamber 3-5 times again. It paid for itself numerous times back when I was paying $400-450/oz. It makes it stretch.

I hope you can gauge the amount of weed by the chamber:



Here's the single dose chamber for it:



I won my $1 back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2022)

I love the volcano. One of my favorite devices to consume


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I never counted. 2 can get a good buzz with 1 bag. After the first bag, which I usually do alone, I will use the same chamber 3-5 times again. It paid for itself numerous times back when I was paying $400-450/oz. It makes it stretch.
> 
> I hope you can gauge the amount of weed by the chamber:
> 
> ...


Very cool I myself have never tried one well should say that I've never had a chance as of yet and about a half a gram to a gram for the single thing I would say lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> .....where'd all the snow go


Reno/Tahoe area. It got dumped on. I had to drive back to Los Angeles yesterday, and FUCK!

I mean, you have any idea how harrowing it is for a guy born and raised in SoCal to drive on pure ice for miles and miles?

I didn’t even know they LET people drive on ice. I mean, there WERE _several_ signs that said “Chains Required”, but I had to get home and there wasn’t any other way.

Fuck 9000ft high passes. Fuck driving on ice for 30+ miles at 20mph through winding mountain roads. Fuck fuck fuck!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2022)

Driving in the mountains in the winter without chains ?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 3, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Reno/Tahoe area. It got dumped on. I had to drive back to Los Angeles yesterday, and FUCK!
> 
> I mean, you have any idea how harrowing it is for a guy born and raised in SoCal to drive on pure ice for miles and miles?
> 
> I didn’t even know they LET people drive on ice. I mean, there WERE _several_ signs that said “Chains Required”, but I had to get home and there wasn’t any other way.


I learned to drive on ice, 30 years ago. Then I moved to the SE and have no f'n clue how I'd do it now. I thought that snow chains and metal spiked snow tires had been made illegal throughout the country because they tore up roads. Guess I heard wrong.

Yeah, I sympathize. I grew up doing doughnuts in the icy cow pasture before I could legally drive, learned to drive on packed snow and ice, less than 10 years later moved to where I've not seen it since. The few years I both lived in a snowy area and had a drivers license, ice driving was survivable but we had a few close calls over the years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm just used to it.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Driving in the mountains in the winter without chains ?


Yeah, it was terrifying. The entire way from before June lake all the way past mammoth was terrible. Coming down the pass from the 9200ft Mono lake overlook was a white knuckler.

Shit, the 395 from Reno to Carson City through the Washoe valley was like a 5mph crawl.

Fucking terrifying. But I didn’t even fishtail once. Handled it like a wussy, but made it through unscathed


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just used to it.


I’m not. Dropping from 9200ft to less than 7000ft in elevation over like 3-4 miles is steep, and terrifying. There was no road at all, just ice


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool I myself have never tried one well should say that I've never had a chance as of yet and about a half a gram to a gram for the single thing I would say lol


I think there are vaporizers that are probably just as good for far less now. I have the hybrid model which has bluetooth which is totally unnecessary. I could load it and tell Alexa to start the Volcano when I get up but so far I've been able to accomplish a wake n bake every morning without that feature. I don't use the whip, a silicone hose instead of a bag, much but it is very handy too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think I there are vaporizers that are probably just as good for far less now. I have the hybrid model which has bluetooth which is totally unnecessary. I could load it and tell Alexa to start the Volcano when I get up but so far I've been able to accomplish a wake n bake every morning without that feature. I don't use the whip, a silicone hose instead of a bag, much but it is very handy too.


The expansion on the lungs?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The expansion on the lungs?


It's like breathing air most of the time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It's like breathing air most of the time.


Really man I've got to get one for the wifey I think I see one for about 450 $ would that be a good price?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 3, 2022)

I would try this first:









Arizer Extreme Q Vaporizer


Arizer's Extreme Q is a great desktop vaporizer for anyone interested in an at-home vape. ✅Pick yours up with Free Discreet Shipping & a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee.




www.planetofthevapes.com





On sale $120


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I would try this first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lets see my oldest son needs brakes and the wife's best friend just got her car stolen and wants new locks put in so that is a definite maybe well as long as we got something for the grandkids first so if we got that covered then maybe we will see thank you for the information


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2022)

Morning 


How's it going today?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 4, 2022)

Breakfast and a joint,watched a old matinee then working on the kitchen remodel.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2022)

Good morning. I just.pressed 3g of Meltdown. See where the day takes me (probably nowhere, it's 4° outside)


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2022)

Living room is somewhat neat.....since I've had kids I hardly even go in there lol it's their room. But getting it ready for Xmas. So bringing stuff down from the shop attic and moving furniture is next. We'll probably go out next weekend to cut a tree. My press table needs to be cleared off for wrapping presents. This stuff is a lot of work lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 4, 2022)

Just came home from tree shopping, Nice 8 footer. 
Just My 25 yr old son and I, but I love the smell and keep the Holiday spirit alive kind of feeling.
Started the snow blower and that's all set for the season except for the slow leak in one tire, I'll manage.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 4, 2022)

Ok, I need a welder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 4, 2022)

You might try putting jewelry or a nice restaurant reservation in the box... Probably has a higher success rate


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 4, 2022)

Tree is up!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 4, 2022)

I couldn't put up the decorations. It's been too HOT. I'm getting them out of the attic now while it's cool. Probably put them up tomorrow afternoon.

I burnt my seedlings somewhat by putting them on the deck in Dec. and I should have used sunblock on my walk. This is not normal.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 5, 2022)

I can see the sun coming up. Good morning. WnB. Smoothie. Decorations. Check internet. Call clients. Exercise. Check internet. Clean bathrooms. Check internet. Nap. WnB. Check internet. Setup new computer. Lunch.

Maybe not in that order.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2022)

Morning 

Not this time.....nice today but rain for two days and almost 50° 

Maybe next week......7 days straight of snow. But not a lot of accumulation. The beginning of the season is always unpredictable. Once the temperatures start to come down it'll happen. 

Happy Monday everyone! How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. How do you do?

:] Coffee time.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2022)

...I just automatically ate a fan leaf I was looking at while trimming. I think I channeled a bunny for a second. Not bad! Might make salad.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 5, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


>


D: nooooooo....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2022)

22* and snowing 
Avi control bombs going off 
Should be a good day


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2022)

Nice little shower this morning, there is a low off the coast that has been pulling in moisture for a couple days. 3.85 inches so far this month. I guess Sac is above normal in the rain department. We need all we can get.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> 22* and snowing
> Avi control bombs going off
> Should be a good day
> View attachment 5234156


Driving at night in the snow is kind of mesmerizing with the big Sierra cement snow flakes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2022)

BOOM !


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Driving at night in the snow is kind of mesmerizing with the big Sierra cement snow flakes.














I can't wait


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2022)

Had a flood Saturday at 4:00am from pipe to water heater, plumber just left, minimal damage


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Had a flood Saturday at 4:00am from pipe to water heater, plumber just left, minimal damage


Im glad its Minimal damage and not worse..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2022)

Ive been awake for hours,, just finished my first baked.. lol ..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Tree is up!
> View attachment 5234023


Got ours up too.

Stupid covid back in the house again, second time this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got ours up too.
> 
> Stupid covid back in the house again, second time this year.
> 
> View attachment 5234182


You or the other half? My wife is coming down with something. Not covid.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got ours up too.
> 
> Stupid covid back in the house again, second time this year.
> 
> View attachment 5234182


The tree looks great. I like the feathers. Get well ASAP.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got ours up too.
> 
> Stupid covid back in the house again, second time this year.
> 
> View attachment 5234182


That sucks big time wife saids that she will be adding you and yours to her prayer list hopefully that's okay tree looks great


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You or the other half? My wife is coming down with something. Not covid.


My wifey has been sick for the last couple of days lost her voice and a bad cough she sounds like herself today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You or the other half? My wife is coming down with something. Not covid.


Not me this time! 

We went to the movies Saturday night and out for dinner last night. Then she woke up all congested this morning. She's vaxxed and boosted, just seems like a bad cold. 

Could be RSV with your wife, that's going around here like mad. 



Offmymeds said:


> The tree looks great. I like the feathers. Get well ASAP.


Thanks, our family has a tradition where we put a white feather on the tree to remember loved ones lost. I decided to keep the tradition going. 



Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sucks big time wife saids that she will be adding you and yours to her prayer list hopefully that's okay tree looks great


Thanks Jeff, 

Hopefully your wife feels better soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not me this time!
> 
> We went to the movies Saturday night and out for dinner last night. Then she woke up all congested this morning. She's vaxxed and boosted, just seems like a bad cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that and she not sounding like Minnie Mouse today and she is hungry so we are going in the right direction


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You or the other half? My wife is coming down with something. Not covid.


Sorry I had to run Odin out but the wife wanted you to know that she got your wife's back to   my words not hers lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry I had to run Odin out but the wife wanted you to know that she got your wife's back to   my words not hers lol


Thanks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

It that time


----------



## DCcan (Dec 5, 2022)

No snow forecast till next year, awesome!
Days in the 50's to 30's, nights in the 20's.
 Joint time at the beach today. I can do winter like this!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It that time View attachment 5234262


No its not just waking up again. Ok spark it up haulssy


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 5, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> No its not just waking up again. Ok spark it up haulssy


Pm not am. Pardon me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

Food is needed lol smell a post is also needed


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

Morning 





Better be good.......Santa is coming  

How's it going today? Rain later.....this 50° crap needs to stop  

Happy taco Tuesday


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

About a minute after I posted that. My wife called......she spun out and hit the guardrail. Super shaken up but totally fine. No one else was involved. It's just at 33° and misting. I'm so happy she's ok. Ice sucks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night 


DarkWeb said:


> About a minute after I posted that. My wife called......she spun out and hit the guardrail. Super shaken up but totally fine. No one else was involved. It's just at 33° and misting. I'm so happy she's ok. Ice sucks.


Glad to here she is ok how is the vehicle


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5234433
> 
> Glad to here she is ok how is the vehicle


Just a few scratches on the bumper. Really nothing. I'm happy she's ok. Just shaken up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> About a minute after I posted that. My wife called......she spun out and hit the guardrail. Super shaken up but totally fine. No one else was involved. It's just at 33° and misting. I'm so happy she's ok. Ice sucks.


Winter tires?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Winter tires?


Yeah, she's got good tires. Not studded. This is one of the reasons why I just want it to be cold or warm.....the hovering around freezing is dangerous.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, she's got good tires. Not studded. This is one of the reasons why I just want it to be cold or warm.....the hovering around freezing is dangerous.


Good! Are you getting a lot of rain too?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good! Are you getting a lot of rain too?


It's supposed to start later. We're in this cloud right now. So it's like a freezing fog....today is definitely the day for studs.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, she's got good tires. Not studded. This is one of the reasons why I just want it to be cold or warm.....the hovering around freezing is dangerous.


Especially at stop signs here.. warm tires melt the snow surface then it freezes right back to glass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Especially at stop signs here.. warm tires melt the snow surface then it freezes right back to glass


The spray brine on the roads here. Eats your car and wrecks the roads but very little black ice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Especially at stop signs here.. warm tires melt the snow surface then it freezes right back to glass


When I first got that jeep I went to pickup a buddy at his place. His driveway was a hill....I parked and went inside. I was looking at the jeep through the window and thought wtf is it moving? Oh shit it's moving! So I ran out and just as I got to it....it let go and slid down about 50' pretty fast into a snowbank just missed a tree. It was like a week old


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The spray brine on the roads here. Eats your car and wrecks the roads but very little black ice.
> 
> View attachment 5234478


She was just ahead of it. It passed her when she was on the phone with me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The spray brine on the roads here. Eats your car and wrecks the roads but very little black ice.
> 
> View attachment 5234478


They use beet juice down here for their brine well here in Quad City area


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2022)

Here's a question is it a regional thing or is it just everywhere that people forget how to drive every winter?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

I lived a long time in Wisconsin and rust is phenomenal, gaping holes and lower quarters gone and more. But if there’s a lot of vehicle traffic and you live where it’s below freezing the Salts, especially with sand work.

Howeve, if the temps stay under 15*, the Salts are mostly ineffective.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I lived a long time in Wisconsin and rust is phenomenal, gaping holes and lower quarters gone and more. But if there’s a lot of vehicle traffic and you live where it’s below freezing the Salts, especially with sand work.


We use all different things, conditions depending.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

I was the guy that sent the plows out

and the salt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2022)

In Alberta they use gravel... everyone's windshield has cracks lol.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

I’ve had rocks come off trucks on the paved roads here and bust windshields and dented a couple hoods. But you know they were on gravel/bedrock roads that are everywhere. I’ve seen them coming at times, made me duck. Sounds like a very close gunshot.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 6, 2022)

Getting ready to test out some new stuff and got down to the warning paper in my pack of Elements.
Now I gotta drag my ass back to store. 

When I get home, I'm going online and ordering a case!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 6, 2022)

Oops...

Good beep, meeps! How do you do? :]


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I’ve had rocks come off trucks on the paved roads here and bust windshields and dented a couple hoods. But you know they were on gravel/bedrock roads that are everywhere. I’ve seen them coming at times, made me duck. Sounds like a very close gunshot.


I had one the size of tennis ball come off a flatbed and shoot straight thru my windshield, narrowly missing the kids in the back.
I thought Mr Tang was gonna kill the driver.


Edit:
Let me clarify a little. We're owner/operator of a small trucking/heavy equip co. so we know the gig. 

Every driver knows its their job to keep their trucks clear of debris.
This driver was hauling logs and didnt clean the muck off the bed after unloading.

Then he had a flippant attitude because his laziness caused the inevitable.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> smell a post is also needed


Noooo.. can you imagine the crazy troll posts if you could smell them? . This place would get inundated with shit pics or dirty boby parts.. lol..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Noooo.. can you imagine the crazy troll posts if you could smell them? . This place would get inundated with shit pics or dirty boby parts.. lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5234532


Lmao!! The gifs...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> About a minute after I posted that. My wife called......she spun out and hit the guardrail. Super shaken up but totally fine. No one else was involved. It's just at 33° and misting. I'm so happy she's ok. Ice sucks.


Ice fucking sucks.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Getting ready to test out some new stuff and got down to the warning paper in my pack of Elements.
> Now I gotta drag my ass back to store.
> View attachment 5234522
> When I get home, I'm going online and ordering a case!
> View attachment 5234523


Looks good..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ice fucking sucks.


Yup..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

4:22 I'm on the way to stair at my ceiling rest well RIU people


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 4:22 I'm on the way to stair at my ceiling rest well RIU people View attachment 5234913


Same here, night buddy!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 7, 2022)

Hemp day sounds better than Hump Day. Good morning. Happy Hemp day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2022)

Morning 





And it's raining 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2022)

Beep! :]
How you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me...

Covid... zero symptoms this time.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 7, 2022)

It’s just time to start slapping this years Christmas on the Fanny !!!






The Fanny slapping starrrrrrrts now ,good day


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me...
> 
> Covid... zero symptoms this time.


Damn, I hope he forgets your birthday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Damn, I hope he forgets your birthday.


She... It does save me from going to look at a dead person on Friday so I'm not complaining.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2022)

A few inches of fresh last night, got down to 1*F, a balmy 12* now.
Going up to 32*.
sitting i the parking lot watching YouTube on the dash.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She... It does save me from going to look at a dead person on Friday so I'm not complaining.


Sorry. I knew that. I'm just an idiot.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 7, 2022)

Good morning.
Time to start off this rainy hump day with a hot cup of Cafe Verona and a dab of some of my outdoor White Runts. This one did really well outside and washed almost as nice as the indoor stuff.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 7, 2022)

Pinball Wizard
Arizer Air 
Fat Bottom Girl
Folgers Black Silk
Good Morning!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She... It does save me from going to look at a dead person on Friday so I'm not complaining.


Dead people aren't much fun.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Dead people aren't much fun.


No no no no.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Sorry. I knew that. I'm just an idiot.


All good, made me chuckle.



farmingfisherman said:


> Dead people aren't much fun.


We could make it a weekend a bernie's type thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

we're getting a new toonie to honor the queen.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me...
> 
> Covid... zero symptoms this time.


Its going around.. my family and i just got over it,, well sort of,, dads and mom still have horrible coughs but feel fine.. my sence of smell and taste just came back.. it sucked not being able to taste the flavors of my weed..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

@BudmanTX here hoping that you are doing well just know that me and mine are thinking of you and yours yuppers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Its going around.. my family and i just got over it,, well sort of,, dads and mom still have horrible coughs but feel fine.. my sence of smell and taste just came back.. it sucked not being able to taste the flavors of my weed..


 My partner is going through that right now. Really weak sense of taste.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BudmanTX here hoping that you are doing well just know that me and mine are thinking of you and yours yuppers


thanks buddy...yeah me and mines got some RL shit happening, but we are getting through it slowly and surely, the MS is taking a hit...js


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is going through that right now. Really weak sense of taste.


Sorry to hear.. sending postive healthy vibes to you both..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks buddy...yeah me and mines got some RL shit happening, but we are getting through it slowly and surely, the MS is taking a hit...js


Well I'm sending you all the best vibes I can


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm sending you all the best vibes I can


thanks buddy, appreciate that...really i do...i'm around if ya need me k....

how's that grow coming btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is going through that right now. Really weak sense of taste.


Are you or she taking that antiviral pill that they got for it the wife is adding you two to her prayer list


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks buddy, appreciate that...really i do...i'm around if ya need me k....
> 
> how's that grow coming btw


Making good progress thanks for asking and I would and some pictures but they are sleeping right now lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

I can tell you that Bob's bitching lady started producing tricons right around the same time she started producing pree buds hairs it look like somebody went in there with some iridescent paint chips all over first time I've had that happen and I haven't figured out if it's genetic or the light


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you or she taking that antiviral pill that they got for it the wife is adding you two to her prayer list


Thanks Jeff no I'd rather see them go to someone who needs it. We're both vaxxed and double boosted, she only has cold like symptoms and is going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I can tell you that Bob's bitching lady started producing tricons right around the same time she started producing pree buds hairs it look like somebody went in there with some iridescent paint chips all over first time I've had that happen and I haven't figured out if it's genetic or the light


It's a very frosty strain. Did you see @shnkrmn's journal?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a very frosty strain. Did you see @shnkrmn's journal?


Nope not yet but will do yuppers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope not yet but will do yuppers







__





Everybody's Doing It. 2022 Chernobyl/Meltdown Grow


Starting a new grow for the Fall. Featuring Bob Bitchens genetics which I have admired in a number of other growrooms here. I grow in promix hp and feed only gh Maxibloom and tap water. Seeds sprouted on 8/16 and have been transplanted to 4 gallon pots. I took 4 cuts from each and now I'm going...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

A generational joint with Keefe and here we go lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks buddy, appreciate that...really i do...i'm around if ya need me k....
> 
> how's that grow coming btw


Hang in there, Budman. You too LG


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A generational joint with Keefe View attachment 5235037and here we go lol


had a couple of those last night.......might have caused my sucking in my NBA game n xbox.......air balls like crazy.....wth


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> All good, made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> We could make it a weekend a bernie's type thing.


Swiss Army Man too


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Swiss Army Man too


Never saw it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never saw it.


It's a good watch


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never saw it.





shnkrmn said:


> It's a good watch


Looks good..


----------



## kod42 (Dec 7, 2022)

Why is that exactly what it feels like lmaooo


DarkWeb said:


> I can't wait


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks Jeff no I'd rather see them go to someone who needs it. We're both vaxxed and double boosted, she only has cold like symptoms and is going back to work tomorrow.


Is the bivalent third booster available to you, yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is the bivalent third booster available to you, yet?


Third booster? I'm only on my second lol. It was bivalent which was way better than a half dose of moderna... that shit wiped me out for the day.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Third booster? I'm only on my second lol. It was bivalent which was way better than a half dose of moderna... that shit wiped me out for the day.


Oh, you're right! I looked at my card thingy, I only have 2 boosters, but one was kinda recent. Memory fuzzy, pandemic taking hold D: 
I think I am still one of the people who hasn't gotten the thing yet, but who knows, with all the asymptomatic cases.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, you're right! I looked at my card thingy, I only have 2 boosters, but one was kinda recent. Memory fuzzy, pandemic taking hold D:
> I think I am still one of the people who hasn't gotten the thing yet, but who knows, with all the asymptomatic cases.


Last three years have really been a blur haven't they? I got my booster Nov 3rd. Honestly if there wasn't covid in the house I wouldn't have tested or even known I have it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2022)

Who wit me? I put some hash sprinkles in, too. Wheeee!!

This game rules...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Who wit me? I put some hash sprinkles in, too. Wheeee!!
> View attachment 5235123
> This game rules...


I’ll join ya…rolled with diamonds concentrate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2022)

i got another hr, and i'll be right with everyone.....

what a day...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2022)

I was there....I swear


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2022)

I feel so judged every time I sneeze...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I feel so judged every time I sneeze...
> View attachment 5235138


I love Dobies!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 7, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I love Dobies!


They are the most protective sweeties! Do/did you have dobies?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I feel so judged every time I sneeze...
> View attachment 5235138


They are so beautiful.
You shouldn't have any problems from anyone while walking them - very impressive!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I feel so judged every time I sneeze...
> View attachment 5235138


Every time i sneeze my dogs go flying out of the room fearing for their lives.. so much so now that even taking a deep breath they think a sneeze is coming and run for the hills..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> They are the most protective sweeties! Do/did you have dobies?


Growing up I had neighbors with them. They were great kids.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

so a few pictures


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Morning 





Tired, grumpy.......wish it was Friday and snowing....hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday. This thread needs some noise and @manfredo back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the long face?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5235254View attachment 5235255View attachment 5235256View attachment 5235257View attachment 5235258View attachment 5235259so a few pictures


Looks like the charlie brown christmas tree is close to being done.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why the long face?


Woke up from the kids bickering......my back hurts....it's not Friday and it's not snowing


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

Good beep!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2022)

Really happy this 2” to 3” rain isn’t that white shit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Woke up from the kids bickering......my back hurts....it's not Friday and it's not snowing


Your kids are young enough that they believe in Santa right? This is the only month you can use that against them.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

Anyone have a good "Santa reveal" story? Either as a kid or a parent?

My brother just told me one day at the age of 3, and I was like "Oh? That means I can ham it up for better stuff from mom!" Not in those exact words, but I had that thought. >.<


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Anyone have a good "Santa reveal" story? Either as a kid or a parent?
> 
> My brother just told me one day at the age of 3, and I was like "Oh? That means I can ham it up for better stuff from mom!" Not in those exact words, but I had that thought. >.<


Older siblings suck sometimes... my sister told me when I was around seven or eight. My parents celebrated Christmas on January 1st. They switched to December 25 when my brother was a toddler to be more Canadian. He never got the North American Santa Claus but my sister and I did.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your kids are young enough that they believe in Santa right? This is the only month you can use that against them.


How do I get my last 15 minutes of sleep back?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How do I get my last 15 minutes of sleep back?


Couple dabs then back to bed?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couple dabs then back to bed?


Work?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Older siblings suck sometimes... my sister told me when I was around seven or eight. My parents celebrated Christmas on January 1st. They switched to December 25 when my brother was a toddler to be more Canadian. He never got the North American Santa Claus but my sister and I did.


Is there a different tradition for santa up there? Some of the holiday Cryptids are wild. Some culture honestly tells their kids that if they beat up a poop log with enough wishful thinking, the log will poop out gifts(really is a thing...) Is canada anything like that?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Work?


Go sip a cup of tea in a dark room. Do you have a little time? Maybe 15 minutes of noise cancelled peaceful music will help :[


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Go sip a cup of tea in a dark room. Do you have a little time? Maybe 15 minutes of noise cancelled peaceful music will help :[


I can go basically whenever I want.......but that doesn't get work done. I'm the only one. Gotta keep the flow going......especially this time of year. Gotta keep inventory up on the things that move. And it'd probably take me 14.5 minutes to fall asleep lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Work?


Gross!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can go basically whenever I want.......but that doesn't get work done. I'm the only one. Gotta keep the flow going......especially this time of year. Gotta keep inventory up on the things that move. And it'd probably take me 14.5 minutes to fall asleep lol


I hear that. Good luck. Lemme know if you want me to kick anyone in the shins to make them leave you alone. Preferably not the kids, too much paperwork...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is there a different tradition for santa up there? Some of the holiday Cryptids are wild. Some culture honestly tells their kids that if they beat up a poop log with enough wishful thinking, the log will poop out gifts(really is a thing...) Is canada anything like that?


Canada/US Christmas is pretty much the same. My parents immigrated from Greece in the late 70's and brought their traditions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross!


Ikr  



Rsawr said:


> I hear that. Good luck. Lemme know if you want me to kick anyone in the shins to make them leave you alone. Preferably not the kids, too much paperwork...


Can you just play video games with them and keep them quiet.......that'll work


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Canada/US Christmas is pretty much the same. My parents immigrated from Greece in the late 70's and brought their traditions.


Oh, that makes sense. So no santa, right? I don't remember much from class, but it's some saint or priest who supposedly gives gifts, right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh, that makes sense. So no santa, right? I don't remember much from class, but it's some saint or priest who supposedly gives gifts, right?


Saint Basil and he came on New Years eve.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you just play video games with them and keep them quiet.......that'll work


Lol, Lemme beat those nerds at pokemon, then they can school me in mario kart... D: I am not too proud to throw down against a kid! Pewpewpew!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2022)

Good morning 
Looks like another best day ever


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning
> Looks like another best day ever
> View attachment 5235303


You're gonna get dumped on this weekend, powder hound time.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2022)

I express3d the opinion that Santa was a fake in kindergarten. Educational experience deteriorated after that.
Then it’s Spring and here comes the fucking Easter Bunny. Oh boy!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2022)

@Laughing Grass Hope you and the partner are doing okay. Same goes for the rest of the morning crew!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2022)

Morning coffee with the ladies.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Morning coffee with the ladies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

I thought you said coffee lol not hot chocolate lovely ladies by the way


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I thought you said coffee lol not hot chocolate lovely ladies by the way


Working man's mocha. Coffee with chocolate milk. Thanks so to you! Looks like the HLG is working well for you!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Working man's mocha. Coffee with chocolate milk. Thanks so to you! Looks like the HLG is working well for you!


Same. Not so.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Working man's mocha. Coffee with chocolate milk. Thanks so to you! Looks like the HLG is working well for you!


Yuppers I'm loving it


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

My first joint of the day.. im so glad my smell and taste have came back... i love the smell and taste of this years outdoor harvest. The smell of the bud i rolled smells like grapefruit before break up and as i broke it up it took on more of a skunky funking fruit smell..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning
> Looks like another best day ever
> View attachment 5235303


I'm told more olympic medalists have trained here than any other place in the U.S. we're just here for the fish and chips


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> @Laughing Grass Hope you and the partner are doing okay. Same goes for the rest of the morning crew!


Thank you, we're good. So weird lol I don't have a single symptom, in June it knocked. me on my ass for two days. My partner went back to work today, her sniffles are under control with meds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

Got my levo order and all my goodies for making gummies should be here tomorrow. It's going to be a fun weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283008647245836288


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283008647245836288


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5235421


What?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

Wait a minute no one move where the hell is my coffee cup


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute no one move View attachment 5235445
> where the hell is my coffee cup


I just got up from my nap, I don't know what the heck is going on!
I did hear Satan calling me though...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

The last place you put it all good please continue


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just got up from my nap, I don't know what the heck is going on!
> I did hear Satan calling me though...


What was he calling you?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> What was he calling you?


I was mistaken, it was my wife trying to ask things while I was napping.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just got up from my nap, I don't know what the heck is going on!
> I did hear Satan calling me though...


Satin?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute no one move View attachment 5235445where the hell is my coffee cup


oops


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> View attachment 5235447
> CHECK OUT MY NEW VIDEO ON YOU TUBE
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6OVl5EHPDnEvV7qAU0xfg


Welcome I think


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was mistaken, it was my wife trying to ask things while I was napping.


An understandable mistake


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was mistaken, it was my wife trying to ask things while I was napping.


I'm not touching that one nope nope nope


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Satin?


Met him on the road to Damask


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> View attachment 5235447
> CHECK OUT MY NEW VIDEO ON YOU TUBE


How many dix can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> View attachment 5235447
> CHECK OUT MY NEW VIDEO ON YOU TUBE
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6OVl5EHPDnEvV7qAU0xfg


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

@blunttalkzz


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

O yeah it is that time


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> How many dix can you fit in your mouth?


Is the correct answer : all of them ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> How many dix can you fit in your mouth?


Need more information. How big are they?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Morning





Finally......


How's everyone today?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

Cold windy rain, but at least the coffee is hot.
Good beep, meeps.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2022)

Grilling and chilling today!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm taking a personal day, so making pancakes and raking leaves..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm taking a personal day, so making pancakes and raking leaves..


What kinda pancakes?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What kinda pancakes?


There are kinds?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Morning meal, whats for lunch?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There are kinds?


I can't tell if this is a joke, or the saddest moment that is about to also lead to your mind being BLOOOWN! O:

Toss a dollop of leftover cheesecake batter in there O:


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2022)

Potato Pancakes are Pancakes indeed.
Everything else are hotcakes or some damn thing

Real Maple Syrup also


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke, or the saddest moment that is about to also lead to your mind being BLOOOWN! O:
> 
> Toss a dollop of leftover cheesecake batter in there O:


Amd what kind of pancake is that? You can't just say cheesecake batter pancake you know or I could declare liver pancakes with bernaise syrup are real. And I never joke about food.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Amd what kind of pancake is that? You can't just say cheesecake batter pancake you know or I could declare liver pancakes with bernaise syrup are real. And I never joke about food.


Try some ployes, Acadian buckwheat pancakes popular in Maine, Quebec and Atlantic provinces.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Amd what kind of pancake is that? You can't just say cheesecake batter pancake you know or I could declare liver pancakes with bernaise syrup are real. And I never joke about food.


It's a cheesecake pancake. On menus in many breakfast restaurants in the US and I would assume other countries. Similar to how other foods like "cake" can be called "chocolate cake" or "angel food cake"

Are you suuuuure you're not joking O:

And liver is good, I could imagine a kind of corndog batter and liver concoction. Not sure about your sauce choice...


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's a cheesecake pancake. On menus in many breakfast restaurants in the US and I would assume other countries. Similar to how other foods like "cake" can be called "chocolate cake" or "angel food cake"
> 
> Are you suuuuure you're not joking O:
> 
> And liver is good, I could imagine a kind of corndog batter and liver concoction. Not sure about your sauce choice...


But pancakes are cake made in a pan. You can't just endlessly append modifiers to a one syllable noun, especially cheesecake pancake. It's unfair to cake: too much lifting.

Also, you can't make pancakes sous vide. Don't try it. Trust me


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Try some ployes, Acadian buckwheat pancakes popular in Maine, Quebec and Atlantic provinces.


Are these savory? They cook so oddly. Is the moisture content in the batter lower than a standard buttermilk cake, or is the bubbling due to the buckwheat?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But pancakes are cake made in a pan. You can't just endlessly append modifiers to a one syllable noun, especially cheesecake pancake. It's unfair to cake: too much lifting.
> 
> Also, you can't make pancakes sous vide. Don't try it. Trust me


Sous vide pancakes sound... moist...


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Lefse is the iconic pancake where I live. Mostly just eaten on holidays now with lutefisk and meatballs.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are these savory? They cook so oddly. Is the moisture content in the batter lower than a standard buttermilk cake, or is the bubbling due to the buckwheat?


They are buckwheat , whole flour, leavening, then poured thin on a hot griddle, no sugar or eggs so pretty neutral.
I've made them with herbs for dinner, that was good also.
They can be served with a pork spread for lunch, like the photo, or with stews for dipping etc.
Also with fruit spreads, they were used like bread for the locals.






Ploye Recipe - Food.com


This occupies a place of choice in our community. The Ploye looks like a pancake but is prepared with buckweat flour. It is used in place of bread.




www.food.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5235676


The 8 year old with a faster metabolism who lives in my heart just got a liiiiiiiitle hype.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

I haven't had buckwheat pancakes in forever. I had been thinking about them recently already.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

Good morning, happy Friday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> You're gonna get dumped on this weekend, powder hound time.


I am home for weekends, only do weekdays now.Im not a big powder fan, over rated for resort skiing IMO.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm told more olympic medalists have trained here than any other place in the U.S. we're just here for the fish and chipsView attachment 5235366


Where is that ?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Where is that ?


Buck Hill in Burnsville Minnesota


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Sous vide pancakes sound... moist...


The reverse sear is key to success!


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

Biscuits and sausage gravy with scrambled eggs for breakfast. Bought Pillsbury biscuits because I am lazy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Buck Hill in Burnsville Minnesota


aww yes, Lindseys home hill


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Did I say I never joke about food? I need to correct the record...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Crepes or nothing......


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

Normal Sierra stuff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Crepes or nothing......


These are what I grew up on 




__





norwegian pancakes - Google Search






www.google.com





Also the first recipe I learned


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

Aebleskivers.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2022)

Never watched The Simpsons more than a total of 3 minutes


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Spamming the board with this today. My cure jar 2 weeks after harvest. Meltdown!


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Never watched The Simpsons more than a total of 3 minutes


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Aebleskivers.


 I've never seen those!
I used to make batter fried apple rings, Apfelküchle, but they just take on too much fat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Never watched The Simpsons more than a total of 3 minutes


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've never seen those!
> I used to make batter fried apple rings, Apfelküchle, but they just take on too much fat.


They are similar to a doughnut hole. Top with jelly or honey with powdered sugar. Have to have the specialty pan for them.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I think it's beer o'clock for you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke, or the saddest moment that is about to also lead to your mind being BLOOOWN! O:
> 
> Toss a dollop of leftover cheesecake batter in there O:


Momma & I took a trip last month & decided on Cracker Barrel for brunch.
We settled on cheesecake pancakes, bacon, eggs and Peach Mimosa's.
It was so good we had to stop again a couple days later for a second round.



Would HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> They are similar to a doughnut hole. Top with jelly or honey with powdered sugar. Have to have the specialty pan for them.
> 
> View attachment 5235700


Ahh, Danish takoyaki. Sans the octopus, naturally…lol


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ahh, Danish takoyaki. Sans the octopus, naturally…lol


That's why they look familiar, mother-in-law's codfish balls! lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I think it's beer o'clock for you.


Well I am tapping something 


It's nice with new bits


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

seems like the sign of the international good will is becoming promenient these days, i got a few of those last night while on the porch....

morning everyone....hope all is good and safe...

woke up this morning to a steamy 68F, yeah we are still a little warm, high today 80F and sunny......we'll be going back down next week with a new artic push....low 60's for a high to middle 50's....

welp i'm gonna attack these taco's, picked up some potato and egg today......add a little of the green sauce and


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Never watched The Simpsons more than a total of 3 minutes


Same...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Same...


I've watched them since Tracy Ullman  

Gotta try them out.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Try some ployes, Acadian buckwheat pancakes popular in Maine, Quebec and Atlantic provinces.


That looks good!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

The times I tried to watch it I just didn't dig it. Not knocking it, though. Wouldn't be so popular and prolific if it wasn't good!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5235450





DarkWeb said:


> I've watched them since Tracy Ullman
> 
> Gotta try them out.


First time was a short that played during "war of the roses". Laughed my ass off!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Matt Groening's Life in Hell needs love too. It was the most utterly subversive comic strip ever.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5235698


@hillbill I'm gonna have to side with dw on this one.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5235676


Diabetes in a box and bottle.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)

Almost time to roll one... the problem im having is deciding what flavor to smoke.. 
I think im going to go with the (4way) trainwreck dom. Its smells like jerky and tastes like sprite and toothpaste..


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I am tapping something
> View attachment 5235712
> 
> It's nice with new bits


 I tapped some wood shelves this morning, with a little beer and Slymer.
Just waiting for the beer to run out and joint to finish, means the sealant is dry, then some finish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @hillbill I'm gonna have to side with dw on this one.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Almost time to roll one... the problem im having is deciding what flavor to smoke..
> I think im going to go with the (4way) trainwreck dom. Its smells like jerky and tastes like sprite and toothpaste..


What flavor toothpaste?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I tapped some wood shelves this morning, with a little beer and Slymer.
> Just waiting for the beer to run out and joint to finish, means the sealant is dry, then some finish.
> 
> View attachment 5235720View attachment 5235719


Good choice in brew.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Matt Groening's Life in Hell needs love too. It was the most utterly subversive comic strip ever.


Futurama is pretty good.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good choice in brew.


Only a small drill + 7.2% alcohol


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Futurama is pretty good.


But nobody is mentioning disenchanted. They're all good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> What flavor toothpaste?


Regular colgate


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> But nobody is mentioning disenchanted. They're all good.


I saw a few of those. Good. I love Futurama though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw a few of those. Good. I love Futurama though.


Prett


farmerfischer said:


> Regular colgate


Was hoping for fennel.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Futurama is pretty good.


Fabulous Furry Freak Bro's in the future


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Prett
> 
> Was hoping for fennel.


Tbh i dont know what toothpaste.. this weed has a minty sprite taste.. lol.. although its sleightly losing the lemon lime the older the cure gets..


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

eh...well that spider is gonna smell that..hehe....poor bastard gonna need a gas mask....

comic: rick and mortey, pinky and the brain, and animaniacs


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw a few of those. Good. I love Futurama though.


I remember when it came out thinking what? No! Simpsons forever! but Futurama turned out to be awesome. I really thought it would pancake


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw a few of those. Good. I love Futurama though.


You'd probably like Star Trek Lower Decks


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I tapped some wood shelves this morning, with a little beer and Slymer.
> Just waiting for the beer to run out and joint to finish, means the sealant is dry, then some finish.
> 
> View attachment 5235720View attachment 5235719


@DCcan 


And just like that the weekend starts


----------



## DCcan (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @DCcan
> View attachment 5235830
> 
> And just like that the weekend starts


I'm on #3, same amount of varnish coats.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)

I still have an hour or two before i can pop a top..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm on #3, same amount of varnish coats.


I picked up the variety pack. Haven't had it in awhile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

My gummy goodies arrived! Weekend starts in 90 minutes


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My gummy goodies arrived! Weekend starts in 90 minutes


How strong are you going to make them?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 9, 2022)

4:20 Really
Weekend begins


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

It's time


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How strong are you going to make them?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

Well normally I would wait the hour for my 4:20 but since you guys are so insistent lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 9, 2022)

Wow, went to get some new blankets for the house today. Granted I don't shop, like ever, but the wife sent me out and I haven't been to a Blood Bath and Beyond in about 5 years. That place has changed, half the shelves were empty, they're using less than half the floor space they used to, and they're carrying far fewer high end things. 

Got the blankets, but damn the dystopia shopping experience has expanded beyond Wal-Mart and grocery stores.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


>


I was imaging this guy


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Blood Bath and Beyond


I like it...


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

6 lb pork shoulder braising in oven. Ginger garlic soy and oyster sauce, sambal oelek. Fresh slaw and flour tortillas. It's Chinese taco night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wow, went to get some new blankets for the house today. Granted I don't shop, like ever, but the wife sent me out and I haven't been to a Blood Bath and Beyond in about 5 years. That place has changed, half the shelves were empty, they're using less than half the floor space they used to, and they're carrying far fewer high end things.
> 
> Got the blankets, but damn the dystopia shopping experience has expanded beyond Wal-Mart and grocery stores.


I agree. We went a few weeks ago and walked out with nothing. Lots of junk. Nothing like it was.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was imaging this guy
> View attachment 5235863



I miss doing that to people. It took me about two years to run out of friends who have never dabbed, but it was a fun two years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I like it...


We've called it that forever. They definitely have a lot of different air fryers and coffee appliances.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How strong are you going to make them?


I'm not going poison this time. I'm aiming for medicinal low dose sleep aid. I've got a freezer full of edibles that will knock me on my ass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not going poison this time. I'm aiming for medicinal low dose sleep aid. I've got a freezer full of edibles that will knock me on my ass.


So I get the poison 

Uh-huh......


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

I forgot I ordered ice to make hash out of all this old weed a few days ago til a disgruntled lady knocked on my door holding the big bags in the rain. Haha....

Let's make a mess!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So I get the poison
> 
> Uh-huh......
> View attachment 5235882


lol you need more? They're fun but they're more like alcohol, you know you're going to be a mess for 12 hours.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you need more? They're fun but they're more like alcohol, you know you're going to be a mess for 12 hours.


Nope


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

6 strain surprise! Should last me a while. One little bowl of the previous batch is like jetfuel, and I still have more than half of it.


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You'd probably like Star Trek Lower Decks


Drawn Together was a cutting edge toon.
2004 to 2007.

No humor was taboo in this one.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> 6 strain surprise! Should last me a while. One little bowl of the previous batch is like jetfuel, and I still have more than half of it.
> View attachment 5235915


Pretty nice haul!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> Drawn Together was a cutting edge toon.
> 2004 to 2007.
> 
> No humor was taboo in this one.


That was brilliant. I'd forgotten it totally


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2022)

Anyone see Big Mouth?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> Drawn Together was a cutting edge toon.
> 2004 to 2007.
> 
> No humor was taboo in this one.


totally a fan



DarkWeb said:


> Anyone see Big Mouth?


this one too.

I had to really put the effort into this one but it’s gotten better as it has matured


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pretty nice haul!


 I would agree


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I would agree


Making me blush! *from the heart strain of stirring the mix for so long*

Jeff, you ever make hash?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> 6 strain surprise! Should last me a while. One little bowl of the previous batch is like jetfuel, and I still have more than half of it.
> View attachment 5235915


So clean you do a nice job. Do you manually stir?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

Pssst @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So clean you do a nice job. Do you manually stir?


Yep! I just use a wooden spoon. I let the material soak for 10min before I touched it, then every ten minutes for an hour I jiggled it around with the wooden spoon for a minute. I also only used the 220*, 73, and 25* micron bags to save time. The darker stuff on the right is the 25 micron bag's contents. I let the material rest between beatings while playing some ps5 games. I think this is gonna be about an ounce and a half of hash from my 14 ounces of VERY dry bud. Happy with it! It smells so good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yep! I just use a wooden spoon. I let the material soak for 10min before I touched it, then every ten minutes for an hour I jiggled it around with the wooden spoon for a minute. I also only used the 220*, 73, and 25** micron bags to save time. The darker stuff on the right is the 25 micron bah's contents. I let the material rest between beatings while playing some ps5 games. I think this is gonna be about an ounce and a half of hash from my 14 ounces of VERY dry bud. Happy with it! It smells so good.


Dry ice?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dry ice?


...no! That sound dangerous. I just used a 5 gallon bucket and some Costco bags of ice.
Is the dry ice hash safe for someone who is interminably clumsy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ...no! That sound dangerous. I just used a 5 gallon bucket and some Costco bags of ice.
> Is the dry ice hash safe for someone who is interminably clumsy?


They let high school students play with it. Just wear gloves.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They let high school students play with it. Just wear gloves.


Are the yields better? Ice from the corner is like 2 bucks for 50 lbs, so it feels free!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Are the yields better? Ice from the corner is like 2 bucks for 50 lbs, so it feels free!


Lol Have you seen my bubble hash results? I’m in no position give an answer.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Have you seen my bubble hash results? I’m in no position give an answer.


No luck? 
This is only my second time trying to make hash, and the first time was with that stemmy mess of a mutant.
How did yours go? Was it the baby poop?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you need more? They're fun but they're more like alcohol, you know you're going to be a mess for 12 hours.


Seriously 12 hrs?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pssst @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5235982View attachment 5235983


Very nice that would be cookies and brownies and hot chocolate in coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Making me blush! *from the heart strain of stirring the mix for so long*
> 
> Jeff, you ever make hash?


No but I've made palm hash sad attempt at Temple Balls lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very nice that would be cookies and brownies and hot chocolate in coffee


You need to start a Go Fund me page for coffee,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They let high school students play with it. Just wear gloves.


Dry ice is fun,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You need to start a Go Fund me page for coffee,


If I knew what that was but it can't be all bad if it gets me more coffee count me in


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> If I knew what that was but it can't be all bad if it gets me more coffee count me in


What's your favorite brands and flavors?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What's your favorite brands and flavors?


Death wish right now flavor dark bold stronger the better lol


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 9, 2022)

krippleberry- flavor blueberry!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> krippleberry- flavor blueberry!


Never heard of it but blueberry in coffee like them in my waffles mmm yah I'd try it if high enough lol


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 9, 2022)

Dr kripplings krippleberry!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Death wish right now flavor dark bold stronger the better lol


Same here. Starbucks is my favorite now. It was Seattle's Best for awhile, but it hasn't kept up with Starbucks. Back when I lived there Seattle's Best was the winner almost every year over Starbucks but it's not the same anymore. French Roast is always good, but I think Sumatra is my all time favorite. Starbucks has the K-Pods mastered too if you want to be lazy.

Oh man, isn't there a coffee thread on here,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Same here. Starbucks is my favorite now. It was Seattle's Best for awhile, but it hasn't kept up with Starbucks. Back when I lived there Seattle's Best was the winner almost every year over Starbucks but it's not the same anymore. French Roast is always good, but I think Sumatra is my all time favorite. Starbucks has the K-Pods mastered too if you want to be lazy.
> 
> Oh man, isn't there a coffee thread on here,


There is yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

Here we go again


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here we go again View attachment 5236033View attachment 5236034View attachment 5236035View attachment 5236036View attachment 5236037View attachment 5236038View attachment 5236039View attachment 5236040


Maybe bump up the K. The first few pics especially look like early K deficiency.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Maybe bump up the K. The first few pics especially look like early K deficiency.


Yes this is a very good possibility been trying to dial it in thanks for the information


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes this is a very good possibility been trying to dial it in thanks for the information


Those leaf tips that are kinda browning looking could be K deficiency too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those leaf tips that are kinda browning looking could be K deficiency too.


Okay can you suggest a good cheap Source of K


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay can you suggest a good cheap Source of K


Shit I was thinking something completely different

Wood ash clean is now what I'm thinking


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay can you suggest a good cheap Source of K


You have a journal right? I don't want to hi jack this shit,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

I would haftto PH down so that is a possibility


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have a journal right? I don't want to hi jack this shit,


No not yet but will do doing it soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

And it is all good you can blaim me for lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have a journal right? I don't want to hi jack this shit,


Can you consider it hijacking if it's good information


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

SulPoMag or fine Kelp Meal or Wood Ash for quick Potassium boost.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> SulPoMag or fine Kelp Meal or Wood Ash for quick Potassium boost.


Thanks for that and I really appreciate it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2022)

Well I think I'm going to go and stair at my ceiling hopefully you all have gotten a little rest last night


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

Good Coffee to you


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

Vapor Genie Aluminum serving Bodhi Starflight Guava.
Black Silk served in my Fat Bottom.
Knee bends done and dogs out in a downpour.

Finishing up that Starflight from last night.
Making room for KOS C99.
Morning all!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2022)

Wake up fuckers it’s time






time to get “higggh ,so fucken highhhhhh”


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning 





Kinda......

Happy Saturday how's everyone doing today?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2022)

Crush that mother fucking birthday out of the park !!!! No excuses, bail money or bust !!!!

“Here we go “


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

This reveg with 2 fingered leaves is making me giggle. It looks so goofy still!
Gonna try the new hash. If you don't hear from me... send snacks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> No luck?
> This is only my second time trying to make hash, and the first time was with that stemmy mess of a mutant.
> How did yours go? Was it the baby poop?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Seriously 12 hrs?


easily. If I take it too late in the day I wake up stoned the next day.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks like dry sift may be in my future


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> easily. If I take it too late in the day I wake up stoned the next day.


Death by chocolate 

How'd your gummies turn out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Death by chocolate
> 
> How'd your gummies turn out?


I haven’t made the oil yet. Procrastinating


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven’t made the oil yet. *Procrastinating*


Pothead


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5236097


And you pressed it against a screen to get the water out? It's so wet!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They let high school students play with it. Just wear gloves.


Lol !! 25 or so years ago when i was in highschool we would steal the dry ice out of the science/biology lab and fuck around with it, we would end up with burns all over us. some times we would use a nice bed sheet and use it like a screen and make some hash out of all my stoner friends trim.. ( thats pretty much my whole town.. lol) we would do this around are annual April 20th bash.. ah good times back then..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And you pressed it against a screen to get the water out? It's so wet!


I put it on cardboard. That really sucks the water out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pothead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And you pressed it against a screen to get the water out? It's so wet!


it was too green to smoke. I pitched it.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I put it on cardboard. That really sucks the water out.


I just used a tea towel with the screen over it, sucked all the water out, too. I feel like cardboard has a taste >.<


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was too green to smoke. I pitched it.


Over stirred? Boo, that sucks! You'll get it next time

Nice gadget O: Gonna make gummies now?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

Co


Rsawr said:


> I just used a tea towel with the screen over it, sucked all the water out, too. I feel like cardboard has a taste >.<


Coffee fitlers work.. just dont scrape hard or the fibers will come up and get in the hash


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Co
> 
> Coffee fitlers work.. just dont scrape hard or the fibers will come up and get in the hash


Is there something wrong with a tea towel?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is there something wrong with a tea towel?


Not at all..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Not at all..


Okay, just making sure  You guys might have been trying to save me from myself, but I couldn't tell! 
Do coffee filters work in place of the screen itself, too? So you can just use one piece, and not bother with the little screen thingy?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Okay, just making sure  You guys might have been trying to save me from myself, but I couldn't tell!
> Do coffee filters work in place of the screen itself, too? So you can just use one piece, and not bother with the little screen thingy?


6
No.. its just used do dry the hash.. not a screen..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is there something wrong with a tea towel?


Probably.....this is the internet


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably.....this is the internet


I mean, fair! I might have soaked it in bleach


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I mean, fair! I might have soaked it in bleach


Only works withe green tea towels


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only works withe green tea towels


But if you use a black tea towel the trichs absorb more caffeine*, I thought...? Shoot


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> But if you use a black tea towel the trichs absorb more caffeine*, I thought...? Shoot


It's true.....you can use a black tea towel but that's when you need the screen. Basic science stuff.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

I made a little drying rack with window screen that I put the pressing screens on for it to dry after getting most of it out with a towel. Air gets to both sides of the hash. Moldy hash is depressing.
Mornin.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 10, 2022)

So I pulled the trigger on the Ooni Karu 16 Pizza oven.
I got in to researching in the last few days and, well, you all can see pics of mouth watering pizza on the food
thread (in a few weeks!).
Merry Christmas to Me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 10, 2022)

Cleaned up my trim bin. After I scooped everything out I bounced it thru one more time just to clean it up a little.
Mixture of Wedding Pie, Space Cake and Cheetah Piss


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 10, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the Ooni Karu 16 Pizza oven.
> I got in to researching in the last few days and, well, you all can see pics of mouth watering pizza on the food
> thread (in a few weeks!).
> Merry Christmas to Me.


Those look like they'd make a hellava pie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the Ooni Karu 16 Pizza oven.
> I got in to researching in the last few days and, well, you all can see pics of mouth watering pizza on the food
> thread (in a few weeks!).
> Merry Christmas to Me.


I can't wait to hear. Was that the one with dual fuel propane and wood?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 10, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those look like they'd make a hellava pie.


We shall see!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't wait to hear. Was that the one with dual fuel propane and wood?


Yes, wood, charcoal and I opted for the propane burner attachment too.
Cover and bamboo 16inch pizza peel 1K US .... buy once cry once I keep telling myself!
I still use my Breeo smokeless fire pit too, that too was a cry once price tag!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5236245




Now what


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5236245


That’s a nice machine. What kind is it? The liquid looks very clean and has a nice color .
Do you use a trimmer for your flowers?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2022)

This little 6 inch water bong is fantastic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

Lights are flickering, keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Lights are flickering, keep your fingers crossed...


Generator on hand?


Otherself saids no you bleeping bleep forgive him he is not high enough


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Generator on hand?


Yeah, but it hasn't run in awhile and I don't have it hooked up to anything. The fridge and freezer will be fine, I have kerosene lamps and little LED tea lights if needed. Battery powered radio also.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Crush that mother fucking birthday out of the park !!!! No excuses, bail money or bust !!!!
> 
> “Here we go “


Nice. Does your copy have Blitzkrieg and Am I Evil?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2022)

And they were gonna call it Metal Up Your Ass, but the distributors or someone had a problem with the graphic image and language. Those guys were pissed I guess and said, Kill Em All in reference to the distributors,


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 11, 2022)

Good morning. I used to get excited about new electronics. Now setting up and transferring everything over to a new faster computer is just a pain in the ass. I've given up fighting Microsoft and Google on privacy. I just started accepting the defaults. Alexa can even listen to everything but I should be paid for the entertainment I am providing.

There is only 1 way to handle a monotonous task such as this.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> There is only 1 way to handle a monotonous task such as this.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 11, 2022)

1 to 3 inches tonight...
Happy Sunday.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2022)

Man, this stuff rules. I gotta try the light roast next month...

Beep! How do you do, meeps?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5236252
> 
> Now what


They turned out perfect!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a nice machine. What kind is it? The liquid looks very clean and has a nice color .
> Do you use a trimmer for your flowers?


It’s a Levo 2 infusion machine. Pretty awesome, add your bud, oil and let her rip!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Morning 





Now you know 

How's it going today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They turned out perfect!
> View attachment 5236453


They look tasty. How strong are they?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice graphic. Thanks

Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They look tasty. How strong are they?


very low dose. I’m guessing around 5mg max. I made 2 cups of oil with 14 grams of bud. I only used 1/2 cup for the gummy recipe which made 200 gummies


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They turned out perfect!
> View attachment 5236453


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> very low dose. I’m guessing around 5mg max. I made 2 cups of oil with 14 grams of bud. I only used 1/2 cup for the gummy recipe which made 200 gummies


That's perfect. Did you get the levo with the gummy kits?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> very low dose. I’m guessing around 5mg max. I made 2 cups of oil with 14 grams of bud. I only used 1/2 cup for the gummy recipe which made 200 gummies


My last go was 80 grams into 1.5 cups of oil and I am a little afraid to try it. My goal is a concentrated oil I can dilute with uninfused oil to get the strength right but store it as a concentrate. I will probably have to get the tcheck device to measure the strength to get this right.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's perfect. Did you get the levo with the gummy kits?


I did: it was a mistake. The mixes they have are delicious but ridiculously expensive. Starburst jello, corn syrup and lecithin are cheap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My last go was 80 grams into 1.5 cups of oil and I am a little afraid to try it. My goal is a concentrated oil I can dilute with uninfused oil to get the strength right but store it as a concentrate. I will probably have to get the tcheck device to measure the strength to get this right.


Shiny Loonie if you take 1ml


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shiny Loonie if you take 1ml


You're on! I need breakfast first though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's perfect. Did you get the levo with the gummy kits?


No I used this recipe. I didn’t use the extra candy flavouring. It’s the same one c2g uses.









My Gummies - I did the trial and error, you reap the rewards!


So I did my research, watched a dozen or so youtube videos on making canna gummies. Most of them have some things right, and some things wrong. The goal is to end up with something that is close to the store gummies we all love, Albanese, Haribo, whatever. My Ingredients Starburst Jello...




support.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I did: it was a mistake. The mixes they have are delicious but ridiculously expensive. Starburst jello, corn syrup and lecithin are cheap.


That's what I thought would be the case.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I did: it was a mistake. The mixes they have are delicious but ridiculously expensive. Starburst jello, corn syrup and lecithin are cheap.


I used strawberry banana jello.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I thought would be the case.


A ten pack of their mix is $119 LOL


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> A ten pack of their mix is $119 LOL


Does it come with edible gold leaf to roll them in? That's a wild price for some jello...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

What's cleanup like? Is it easy to clean? I was thinking it could possibly make awesome simple syrup infusions for drinks too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's cleanup like? Is it easy to clean? I was thinking it could possibly make awesome simple syrup infusions for drinks too.


It's great for that. Removable nonstick interior and dispenser nozzle. Nothing else touches oil

Also, people use it to infuse honey so simple syrup should be doable


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's great for that. Removable nonstick interior and dispenser nozzle. Nothing else touches oil
> 
> Also, people use it to infuse honey so simple syrup should be doable


Rosemary in a gin and tonic is really nice  
But I bet that could be great in honey for some glazed chicken too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Rosemary in a gin and tonic is really nice
> But I bet that could be great in honey for some glazed chicken too.


Glaze yourself at.the same time lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Nice! Went out and cut our tree and got it inside. It's so much nicer doing that when it's snowing out. I'll let that warm up for a bit 

As we where walking around looking for one I pointed out some reindeer poop (just deer poop lol) at that same moment my son trips and falls almost faceplanting it  Then when we found a tree....I'm cutting it and almost all the way through it...he says...wait I'll put the sled under it. And almost had the tree land on him lol what a goofball


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Went out and cut our tree and got it inside. It's so much nicer doing that when it's snowing out. I'll let that warm up for a bit
> 
> As we where walking around looking for one I pointed out some reindeer poop (just deer poop lol) at that same moment my son trips and falls almost faceplanting it  Then when we found a tree....I'm cutting it and almost all the way through it...he says...wait I'll put the sled under it. And almost had the tree land on him lol what a goofball


Sounds like a blast


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like a blast


It was  
When I retire I want a Christmas tree farm......I know the guy now that I've been getting them from him for 12 years now. 400 trees already gone at $40.....not a bad way to bring in some extra money for Christmas.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It was
> When I retire I want a Christmas tree farm......I know the guy now that I've been getting them from him for 12 years now. 400 trees already gone at $40.....not a bad way to bring in some extra money for Christmas.


Sounds good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5236532


Dabs dabs dabs


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2022)

See y'all in Austin, in about 6 hours. Wish it were for fun. I'll squeeze in some me time. Might try and find some live music one night. Only there til Friday morning 



SH420


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> See y'all in Austin, in about 6 hours. Wish it were for fun. I'll squeeze in some me time. Might try and find some live music one night. Only there til Friday morning
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


The River Walk used to be a happening experience.


----------



## Mad878 (Dec 11, 2022)

Shatter any one?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> See y'all in Austin, in about 6 hours. Wish it were for fun. I'll squeeze in some me time. Might try and find some live music one night. Only there til Friday morning
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Damn nice to here from you hopefully you are doing well


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2022)

Mad878 said:


> Shatter any one?View attachment 5236602


Never seen shatter like that before


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> See y'all in Austin, in about 6 hours. Wish it were for fun. I'll squeeze in some me time. Might try and find some live music one night. Only there til Friday morning
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


 he he he


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It was
> When I retire I want a Christmas tree farm......I know the guy now that I've been getting them from him for 12 years now. 400 trees already gone at $40.....not a bad way to bring in some extra money for Christmas.


Good morning.

I want a coffee plantation but I don't think they allow foreign investment.

Hey advertiser, Lender420. Your designer and proofer were both stoned.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning 





I'm so happy....it finally feels right to be outside again. And more coming at the end of the week  

Happy Monday everyone! How's it going?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes. How do you do?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2022)

Big water day for the girls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

Boo weekend of debauchery is over. I think I'm still a bit high.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo weekend of debauchery is over. I think I'm still a bit high.


How many gummies does it take?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How many gummies does it take?


I probably ate a dozen yesterday. It wasn't those that got me. It was the five grams of kief that I squished. That shit hit you like a punch in the face.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I probably ate a dozen yesterday. It wasn't those that got me. It was the five grams of kief that I squished. That shit hit you like a punch in the face.


Sounds good lol 

So you're squishing keif now? Feels more productive eh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds good lol
> 
> So you're squishing keif now? Feels more productive eh


1.6 gram return on 5 grams isn't bad. Squirted out the side and made a bit of a mess lol.

I was too high to make dinner so we ordered pizza... I left the leftovers on the counter overnight


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1.6 gram return on 5 grams isn't bad. Squirted out the side and made a bit of a mess lol.
> 
> I was too high to make dinner so we ordered pizza... I left the leftovers on the counter overnight


I like to fold the sides up so it makes a little envelope. It holds everything in and only let's it flow out towards you


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was too high to make dinner so we ordered pizza... I left the leftovers on the counter overnight


Conveniently staged for breakfast?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Conveniently staged for breakfast?


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Overnight counter pizza won't kill you, and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.. Ergo, pizza left out overnight is the healthiest breakfast!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Conveniently staged for breakfast?





Rsawr said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Overnight counter pizza won't kill you, and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.. Ergo, pizza left out overnight is the healthiest breakfast!


Chicken and alfredo that's been out overnight? You guys are trying to poison me.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken and alfredo that's been out overnight? You guys are trying to poison me.


Well that was your first mistake…chicken and Alfredo is an affront to respectable pizza everywhere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken and alfredo that's been out overnight? You guys are trying to poison me.


Probiotics......


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken and alfredo that's been out overnight? You guys are trying to poison me.


I'd eat it... Pizza sauces are usually so full of preservatives and junk, and then they get baked pretty hot. 
But hey, the raccoons gotta eat, too!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken and alfredo that's been out overnight? You guys are trying to poison me.


The box keeps it fresh. It's in the TOS


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Well that was your first mistake…chicken and Alfredo is an affront to respectable pizza everywhere.


It had mushrooms and green onion too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It had mushrooms and green onion too.


What kind of mushrooms


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What kind of mushrooms


Cremini probably, it just said mushrooms when I ordered.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2022)

Yummy


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yummy View attachment 5237014


I'm inspired, I think I'll have a smoke...
Should I go peyote forum or Rotten rozay? Hrmmmmm....


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm inspired, I think I'll have a smoke...
> Should I go peyote forum or Rotten rozay? Hrmmmmm....


Both,, get'r done right.. lol..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Both,, get'r done right.. lol..


Solid choices. I'll be back in a stretchy hour or 8. Weed tiiiiiiime!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Solid choices. I'll be back in a stretchy hour or 8. Weed tiiiiiiime!


Im about to twist one up myself


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im about to twist one up myself


Whatcha got goin?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whatcha got goin?


Im thinking about going with my blue berry tasting [Sour diesel x endless sky] cross
Or one of my [4way] pheno's.. each has its own charactoristics of flavor and smell..

Edit: i like all of them though so its a coin flip.. 
I landed on the Blueberry pheno ..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Im thinking about going with my blue berry tasting [Sour diesel x endless sky] cross
> Or one of my [4way] pheno's.. each has its own charactoristics of flavor and smell..


Isn't it really fun to dig through a well curated stash? I roll dice to determine my strains for the day, then mix them all kinds of ways til the next day.
Who says a d&d nerd can't get lit with nerdity!

What cross/pheno of your own has been your absolute favorite?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Isn't it really fun to dig through a well curated stash? I roll dice to determine my strains for the day, then mix them all kinds of ways til the next day.
> Who says a d&d nerd can't get lit with nerdity!
> 
> What cross/pheno of your own has been your absolute favorite?


Right now its The blue berry pheno of my [sour diesel x endless sky]
Normally my faverite would of been one of my train wreck crosses but it's been so long scince ive had anything blue berry so its what im digging now


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Right now its The blue berry pheno of my [sour diesel x endless sky]
> Normally my faverite would of been one of my train wreck crosses but it's been so long scince ive had anything blue berry so its what im digging now


The one time I grew train wreck it reeked of lavender! Yours was more blueberry forward? You should try the blue Cindy 99 strain I grew about a year ago. It was like pure berry salad! The blue og I grew recently also had a bit of heavy berry funk, but not really blueberry...

Do you like fruity strains more than others?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The one time I grew train wreck it reeked of lavender! Yours was more blueberry forward? You should try the blue Cindy 99 strain I grew about a year ago. It was like pure berry salad! The blue og I grew recently also had a bit of heavy berry funk, but not really blueberry...
> 
> Do you like fruity strains more than others?


The [sour diesel x endless sky] was the blue berry smelling and tasting pheno

The origanal Train wreck i grew ( d.g.t.'s arcata cut) had a sprite "lemon/lime and toothpastey smell and taste.. both fresh and cured buds had the smell..

yeah i like the more rare and exotic flavored strains/crosses


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

I like to find the gem that makes people go wow!! Whats that..lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> The origanal Train wreck i grew ( d.g.t.'s arcata cut) had a sprite "lemon/lime and toothpastey smell and taste.. both fresh and cured buds had the smell..


That sounds awesome! I bet the toothpaste Terps made it feel really refreshing. Did it have that icy lung expansion?
My favorite so far has been my weird stupid mutant. It is all stretchy and viney and odd, but the smoke is out of this world. It tastes like wine, but maybe a little sweeter, and has some funky earthy smell going. And the high just doesn't stop. You can just goooo~~~


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That sounds awesome! I bet the toothpaste Terps made it feel really refreshing. Did it have that icy lung expansion?
> My favorite so far has been my weird stupid mutant. It is all stretchy and viney and odd, but the smoke is out of this world. It tastes like wine, but maybe a little sweeter, and has some funky earthy smell going. And the high just doesn't stop. You can just goooo~~~


It wasn't icy, but smooth with some expansion.. not a lung raker..lol.. 
It had more toothpaste smell in the mix than taste.. it had that spearminty taste at the end/after taste..

Years ago one of my coworkers had some bud he grew we all called wine bud because of the taste and fermented fruit smell.. it was killer..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

That sounds extremely pleasant. Mint terpenes soothe my throat, I'm often drinking mint tea while I smoke!
Is there something you are working on that you think will be even better? 
I'm mostly preserving my weird one for it's physical traits, but one day you might hear of an ol grandma with a weed trellis lawn...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

I have alot of seeds to run through. I have some seeds from 2018 i still need to run through aswell. im currently not growing anything. Some time after the holidays ill be working on a couple projects.. 
Ive always grown in closets and rooms but i have a 5 x5 tent i bought last year i want to set up and use for experiments or for selfing plants and to keep them isolated..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I have alot of seeds to run through. I have some seeds from 2018 i still need to run through aswell. im currently not growing anything. Some time after the holidays ill be working on a couple projects..
> Ive always grown in closets and rooms but i have a 5 x5 tent i bought last year i want to set up and use for experiments or for selfing plants and to keep them isolated..


Tag us when your journal starts, I wanna watch! :]


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Tag us when your journal starts, I wanna watch! :]


I will.. c2g asked me the same thing.. ill have a link in my sig as soon as i have things ready to go..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I will.. c2g asked me the same thing.. ill have a link in my sig as soon as i have things ready to go..


Add me to that list


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Add me to that list


Will do bro


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 12, 2022)

Just got back in from letting Odin out and he would not stop staring at me so when you are 2 1/2 hrs late feeding a great Dane I mean how dair I he was acting dramatic man he is one of the biggest baby


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2022)

@BudmanTX where should I get some tacos? Tomorrow is Tuesday 

SH420


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> @BudmanTX where should I get some tacos? Tomorrow is Tuesday
> 
> SH420


How ya doing shrxhky? Ive probably asked ypu this in the past, but I was wondering if you kept incontacted with any of the guys from the haven? DarkWon, Mycobro, pinner420, and afew others i cant think of at the moment..lol..


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1.6 gram return on 5 grams isn't bad. Squirted out the side and made a bit of a mess lol.
> 
> I was too high to make dinner so we ordered pizza... I left the leftovers on the counter overnight





shnkrmn said:


> Conveniently staged for breakfast?





Laughing Grass said:


> Chicken and alfredo that's been out overnight? You guys are trying to poison me.



Leftover pizza at room temp is good for 72 hours.

At 73 hours, digestive issues are imminent.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

I am never comfortable lettin meat or dairy products out for hours. Any pathogens multiply exponentially at room temperature. Worked at food plants several years and bacteria counts are watched very closely and raw meat or poultry or fish is kept very cold.

But remember those bacteria counts are really rarely zero simply because we are dealing with animals and they carry all sorts of microbesin their bodies.

Just like us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

Morning 





Warmed up to 8° the squirrels are fighting over the peanuts I threw out to them. I don't think it's "to the death" but it sure is entertaining  

How's everyone doin on this beautiful taco Tuesday?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I am never comfortable lettin meat or dairy products out for hours. Any pathogens multiply exponentially at room temperature. Worked at food plants several years and bacteria counts are watched very closely and raw meat or poultry or fish is kept very cold.
> 
> But remember those bacteria counts are really rarely zero simply because we are dealing with animals and they carry all sorts of microbesin their bodies.
> 
> Just like us.


What do you think about fermented foods


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> How ya doing shrxhky? Ive probably asked ypu this in the past, but I was wondering if you kept incontacted with any of the guys from the haven? DarkWon, Mycobro, pinner420, and afew others i cant think of at the moment..lol..


stonerhaven? I wondered what happened to them, one day they're there, the next day, gone. roofwayne I remember


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What do you think about fermented foods


Do you like Tepache?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Do you like Tepache?


I bet I would. I've never heard of it before. Had to look it up.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet I would. I've never heard of it before. Had to look it up.


It's super easy to make if you happen to have a pineapple and a few warm spices! And only needs fermented for 2 days or so before it's ready. AND AND if you let it get a little vinegary, you can use it to flavor pickling endeavors! 
My buddy from texas showed me when he visited!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It's super easy to make if you happen to have a pineapple and a few warm spices! And only needs fermented for 2 days or so before it's ready. AND AND if you let it get a little vinegary, you can use it to flavor pickling endeavors!
> My buddy from texas showed me when he visited!


Yea, it sounds good. I bet it'd make a great salad dressing if let go to vinegar too. I saw cinnamon...what kinds of spices do you use?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yea, it sounds good. I bet it'd make a great salad dressing if let go to vinegar too. I saw cinnamon...what kinds of spices do you use?


I use cinnamon, clove, ginger


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)

It has been decided this day is getting steam rolled .






Might mix in a bathtub bong for nostalgia,ha haha giddy up bitches,here we gooooo !


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

2*F in the car camper this morning, had to bust out the electric blanket before making coffee.
Killer day skiing yesterday, hopefully the weekend warriors have left.
Good morning


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2022)

It’s going down to 9 degrees tonight. By the time I’m done here I’ll be ready for Alaska. The ultimate challenge. The last frontier. Good morning.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> 2*F in the car camper this morning, had to bust out the electric blanket before making coffee.
> Killer day skiing yesterday, hopefully the weekend warriors have left.
> Good morning


That’s hard core. You’re my hero. Have a nice day!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 13, 2022)

Good morning to all you nice people. Got an unwanted windy and rainy day on tap. It was supposed to be snow but no. It's going to be an icey couple of days


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> 2*F in the car camper this morning, had to bust out the electric blanket before making coffee.
> Killer day skiing yesterday, hopefully the weekend warriors have left.
> Good morning


You get spillover on Monday? We get the Friday, Saturday crowd. Then gone by Sunday mid-day. Sunday afternoon is like any mid-week day.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You get spillover on Monday? We get that Friday, Saturday. Then gone by Sunday mid-day. Sunday afternoon is like any mid-week day.


That’s how it usually goes, but there was a good size storm and schools have let out in the area for vacation time. This will be my last week for a couple weeks I don’t do crowds well and that’s what Christmas vacation brings


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> That’s how it usually goes, but there was a good size storm and schools have let out in the area for vacation time. This will be my last week for a couple weeks I don’t do crowds well and that’s what Christmas vacation brings


I keep as far away as I can too lol Usually a bunch of people on the wrong terrain. Beginners in the woods cutting up every line and dipshits going way to fast through beginner terrain.......good time to get hurt. I've seen people get seriously hurt just standing there minding their own business.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I keep as far away as I can too lol Usually a bunch of people on the wrong terrain. Beginners in the woods cutting up every line and dipshits going way to fast through beginner terrain.......good time to get hurt. I've seen people get seriously hurt just standing there minding their own business.


I can usually find terrain to myself, it’s the lift lines that suck the fun out for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> Leftover pizza at room temp is good for 72 hours.
> 
> At 73 hours, digestive issues are imminent.


Having had a bad case of food poisoning, I won't risk it.









Leaving your pizza out overnight is not OK


If you ordered pizza last night and forgot to put it away, it's seriously not okay to eat a slice for breakfast.




www.latimes.com




.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having had a bad case of food poisoning, I won't risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd see if the dog wants it first.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> stonerhaven? I wondered what happened to them, one day they're there, the next day, gone. roofwayne I remember


Thats another one.. everyone there were great people..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

My neck hair froze in my outer layer zipper yesterday, not doing that again… I hope


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> My neck hair froze in my outer layer zipper yesterday, not doing that again… I hope


I bet that was fun... so are you rocking a bald patch on your neck now?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I bet that was fun... so are you rocking a bald patch on your neck now?


Not bald, but shorter


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)

Nothing freezes to flip flops ,hope that helps .


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> My neck hair froze in my outer layer zipper yesterday, not doing that again… I hope


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)

Yetis are real


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Not bald, but shorter


Did you do the quick zip and rip? Or did you cut them free?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Nothing freezes to flip flops ,hope that helps .


Flip flops skiing?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Flip flops skiing?


Ive done it... lmao.. not down hill.. just down my walk way going to the car and back..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Did you do the quick zip and rip? Or did you cut them free?


Combination after 2 beers


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ive done it... lmao.. not down hill.. just down my walk way going to the car and back..


I've done the "wtf was I thinking wearing crocs down the icy stairs" lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> @BudmanTX where should I get some tacos? Tomorrow is Tuesday
> 
> SH420




damn this wasn't in my feeds, wth

i picked mine up from Mrs Lopez right next door, carne with cheese....? what did u pick up???

Morning everyone.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've done the *"wtf was I thinking wearing crocs" *lol


FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5237225


Yesterday I had to run in someplace while my wife stayed in the passenger seat. I went back to ask her something....I opened the door as she hit the window down. I asked her and went to close the door. The little snow drift against the bottom of the window puffed up and did that to her. LOL I cracked up. I gotta show her that picture


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd see if the dog wants it first.....


His stomach is more delicate than mine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

good taco's and coffee in the morning.......

looks like we have a temp change coming this weekend.....from the 70's now to the low 50's this weekend, lows this weekend mid to upper 30's. Welp guess it's time to bring some of the plants in.....still gotta a 2 bells, baby tomatoes out that survived this summer, and i have a couple of other projects i need to bring in


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

I don’t believe in Snow


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've done the "wtf was I thinking wearing crocs down the icy stairs" lol


Well truth be told, i was wearing crocs as well.. lol.. theyre basically flip flops though..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Well truth be told, i was wearing crocs as well.. lol.. theyre basically flip flops though..


No


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Well truth be told, i was wearing crocs as well.. lol.. theyre basically flip flops though..


They suck on ice


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol


They are foam,, you have to keep your toes curled when you walk so they do flip off.. so im saying different


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)

I am hardly bullshiting but those pics just made me kick the heating blanket up 1 and the in house temp is 72 ….

That cold shit is more contagious than covid and I will defend my home .


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> They suck on ice


Yup.. i busted my ass several times last winter taking the dogs out or to just go out to the car and back.. i put my shoes on now.. lol..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> They are foam,, you have to keep your toes curled when you walk so they do flip off.. so im saying different


Ok ok point taken lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok point taken lol


Do you even wear crocs bro? Lmao..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Do you even wear crocs bro? Lmao..


Nopers I tried that one time working in a kitchen did not end well lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nopers I tried that one time working in a kitchen did not end well lol


Hit a wet spot? If so i can relate..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

I should put crampons on my crocs.. i have some some wear.. lol..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

You all have a great day I've got to go and help my father-in-law so be like water my friends


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You all have a great day I've got to go and help my father-in-law so be like water my friends


Ttl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Hit a wet spot? If so i can relate..


Hot liquid we will put it this way someone is cleaning out a hot fryer


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5237252


Went digging? I wonder how pinny is doing?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

So kinda lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2022)

vans snow slipper


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> vans snow slipper
> View attachment 5237319


Wait a minute I thought them were skater shoes lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

He he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2022)

Has anyone see @manfredo hopefully you are doing well


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has anyone see @manfredo hopefully you are doing well


I was just thinking he has been MIA...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just got back in from letting Odin out and he would not stop staring at me so when you are 2 1/2 hrs late feeding a great Dane I mean how dair I he was acting dramatic man he is one of the biggest baby


I get you there Jeff - I swear our Beagle & Boerboel can tell time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having had a bad case of food poisoning, I won't risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, but, we're talking breakfast pizza here - the most important meal of the day. IDGAF about no food poisoning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Went digging? I wonder how pinny is doing?


I think about him from time to time myself. One funny dude!


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)

Snakes have a clitoris: scientists overcome ‘a massive taboo around female genitalia’


Scientists say previous research mistook the organs on female snakes as scent glands or under-developed versions of penises




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning 


Sunny and cool today. There's a storm brewing  

Hope everyone has a great hump day


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2022)

Good beep, meeps! Which one of you degenerates used all my cones?! D;  

Oh...


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> Snakes have a clitoris: scientists overcome ‘a massive taboo around female genitalia’
> 
> 
> Scientists say previous research mistook the organs on female snakes as scent glands or under-developed versions of penises
> ...


Female scientist hired to find it.

Good AM.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

I still haven't seen the sun.....lol but it is snowing pretty good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still haven't seen the sun.....lol but it is snowing pretty good


I'm hoping Friday is a snow day. 





__





Alerts for: City of Toronto - Environment Canada


When severe weather threatens, Environment Canada issues alerts that notify those in affected areas in Ontario - south so that they can take steps to protect themselves and their property from harm. The type of alert issued depends on the severity and timing of the event. Special statements...




weather.gc.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm hoping Friday is a snow day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're looking at maybe 15" let's hope the temps are cold and we don't get ice.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2022)

Clear sky’s & crisp out

s/b another day ever  
Good morning


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 14, 2022)

"Currently 68°, feels like 69"...not really THAT good but it's very nice. High of 77° today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We're looking at maybe 15" let's hope the temps are cold and we don't get ice.


That's too much. We're supposed to get six or seven inches.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn this wasn't in my feeds, wth
> 
> i picked mine up from Mrs Lopez right next door, carne with cheese....? what did u pick up???
> 
> Morning everyone.....


Taco Tuesday on a Wed. FTW.



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Taco Tuesday on a Wed. FTW.
> 
> View attachment 5237571
> 
> SH420


Did you get to see any live shows?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning folks. Coffee never tasted better after a night of worry. Thought I might have squished the ladies a bit to much. Happy to see my worry filled dreams were wrong.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *That's too much*. We're supposed to get six or seven inches.


Never


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Taco Tuesday on a Wed. FTW.
> 
> View attachment 5237571
> 
> SH420


now we're talking.....

Charizo and egg???


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning everyone....

tad of a chill here woke up to a 66F this morning, this will be our high, once the clear skies hit and the wind picks up the temps are gonna drop like a rock.....35F for a low

now to attack my taco's (bacon, egg and cheese) here......now off to pay my 941 and to get some pricing done on a 74 Ghia, total resto on this one.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 14, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Never


I'm way too mature to make jokes about you handling 15" better than I can.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife are you still planning on chopping the charlie brown christmas tree by the 25th?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I'm way too mature* to make jokes about you handling 15" better than I can.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)

My freakin gas bill is $103 for this last month.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> My freakin gas bill is $103 for this last month.


Is that good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


 The most mature person you'll ever meet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm way too mature to make jokes about you handling 15" better than I can.


nope, not touching this


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 14, 2022)

3 good hits from my vape set my mind right for the day. Since i started smoking first thing in the morning my days have been way less stressful. A little tincture under my tongue twice a day assures that.

Morning to you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nope, not touching this


Already did... It's a good day.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

dabbles said:


> 3 good hits from my vape set my mind right for the day. Since i started smoking first thing in the morning my days have been way less stressful. A little tincture under my tongue twice a day assures that.
> 
> Morning to you.


welcome to the room, gl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

dabbles said:


> 3 good hits from my vape set my mind right for the day. Since i started smoking first thing in the morning my days have been way less stressful. A little tincture under my tongue twice a day assures that.
> 
> Morning to you.





BudmanTX said:


> welcome to the room, gl


It's funny when someone new comes by and posts on topic. Seems so out of place and random lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's funny when someone new comes by and posts on topic. Seems so out of place and random lol.


i could always go back to my old ways, i do have some great memes....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i could always go back to my old ways, i do have some great memes....


I'm not opposed to new material.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not opposed to new material.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 14, 2022)

Out of place and randomn is my way of life, lol.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's funny when someone new comes by and posts on topic. Seems so out of place and random lol.



glad to be here. You all seem pretty friendly. been lurking for awhile


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2022)

dabbles said:


> glad to be here. You all seem pretty friendly. been lurking for awhile


Welcome


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

dabbles said:


> Out of place and randomn is my way of life, lol.


Welcome to RIU. I like your name.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)

dabbles said:


> glad to be here. You all seem pretty friendly. been lurking for awhile


Welcome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5237670


That kids like 16 now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

dabbles said:


> glad to be here. You all seem pretty friendly. been lurking for awhile


We are! Except @DarkWeb, @DarkWeb's an asshole.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That kids like 16 now
> 
> View attachment 5237674


even better


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That kids like 16 now
> 
> View attachment 5237674


And more monetized than ever no doubt


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> We are! Except @DarkWeb, @DarkWeb's an asshole.


Can confirm!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not opposed to new material.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

It comes naturally......




























Penis


----------



## dabbles (Dec 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Welcome to RIU. I like your name.


hey thanks. I'm not a dab enthusiast, but i dabble with weed making tinctures and hash and such. i like playing with my medicine.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 14, 2022)

Welcome, have the salad, it's okay, I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

You're late


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2022)

Just a dab


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 14, 2022)

So for about $50 this baby should be on the way to replace my crappy straw that supposedly should, but never did, hold water. Email said it shipped, but 3 days and no tracking information has been updated. Anyone else just having USPS tracking info be bonkers? I've never had something not delivered, but as of late it seems tracking info is put in by drunk squirrels tap dancing on the keyboards.

I just hope she arrives before I have to leave to let my mom play with the grandchild. I've go 4 grams of crumble I want to smoke smoothly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> You're late


I had to find a meme.......I did pregame a little


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So for about $50 this baby should be on the way to replace my crappy straw that supposedly should, but never did, hold water. Email said it shipped, but 3 days and no tracking information has been updated. Anyone else just having USPS tracking info be bonkers? I've never had something not delivered, but as of late it seems tracking info is put in by drunk squirrels tap dancing on the keyboards.
> 
> I just hope she arrives before I have to leave to let my mom play with the grandchild. I've go 4 grams of crumble I want to smoke smoothly.


What's the name of that? Looks right up my alley


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the name of that? Looks right up my alley


It's called Borotech glass, I'm not familiar with the specific brand, they seem to have decent stuff.









BoroTech | Glass Bongs, Dab Rigs, Vaporizers, Quartz Bangers,On Sale


BoroTech offers an extensive best selection of smoking glass bongs, water pipes, hand pipes, dab rigs, quartz bangers, wax vaporizers, etc. BoroTech provides high quality dope stuffs and realiable after-sale services to ensure our clients the best buying experiences.




officialborotech.com





This is the actual site I ordered from. 

https://www.smokecartel.com/products/borotech-glass-arm-tree-perc-nectar-collector-set


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to find a meme.......I did pregame a little


Lol you kids and your me-mes


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> It's called Borotech glass, I'm not familiar with the specific brand, they seem to have decent stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol you kids and your me-mes


That's not how it's pronounced


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2022)

Oh HECK YEAH! The idiots who effed with my roof and concrete work settled! This rent a lawyer from google rocked, haha. I can be done with lawyer stuff, and I got most of money back! This calls for a big cloudy celebration... by 4:20 my time I'll be on mars. Come by, there's chicken stir fry!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Oh HECK YEAH! The idiots who effed with my roof and concrete work settled! This rent a lawyer from google rocked, haha. I can be done with lawyer stuff, and I got most of money back! This calls for a big cloudy celebration... by 4:20 my time I'll be on mars. Come by, there's chicken stir fry!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! It's been occupying a lot of my mental energy, even though it was mostly waiting to find out what was happening.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not how it's pronounced


Are you mocking my impediment again?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Are you mocking my impediment again?


Nope it's how I first thought it was pronounced lol my wife has been busting my balls for years now about it lol 

I heard her voice in my head while reading that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm way too mature to make jokes about you handling 15" better than I can.


We are going to let the bud say when it is ready but yes that is what I'm shooting for


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Warning warning I am high when is the last time you had a bowl or just red hairhe he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Warning warning I am high when is the last time you had a bowl or just red hair


I finished the last of my redbud pot this summer, really miss that stuff. 

Another winter monsoon coming along the coast instead of snow.
Sleet 2"rain 40f, high wind tomorrow, but the inland shoud get 12-18"+


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning 


 

Wet and heavy but I'll take it 



How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Good beep, meep! How are you?

Oooh, my new games come today. Finally breaking in my ps5. Bwahaha


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Rain rain, go away...
What an odd winter. One teensy snow so far... This might be the warmest December I can remember.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5237953
> View attachment 5237954
> 
> ...


Freezing rain has started.  

Good morning.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2022)

warming up here


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2022)

Freezing rain is constantly on my mind in the Winter. Mid-South is a bullseye for ice storms. I live where an ice storm busted 1500 power poles in one county. Curves and steep hills with no shoulder collect the foolish.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2022)

Snow on the ground and snow in the sky
Time for some coffee and then to get high

Good morning


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2022)

Ground is clear and so is the sky 
Time for coffee, already high.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Warning warning I am high when is the last time you had a bowl or just red hairView attachment 5237903he he he ha ha ha he he he


Any time i smoked a pile of hairs it tasted bad.. lol.. ]


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Any time i smoked a pile of hairs it tasted bad.. lol.. ]


I used to know a guy who would refuse a bag if he could even see red hairs


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Freezing rain is constantly on my mind in the Winter. Mid-South is a bullseye for ice storms. I live where an ice storm busted 1500 power poles in one county. Curves and steep hills with no shoulder collect the foolish.


We got freezing rain that iced up every thing like 1/4" thick and now we're getting hammered with snow..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Take it back.. that snow thats hammering us is basically slush balls falling..lol.. its warmed up quite abit since last night.. the wind was horrible,, thought we'd lose are power a couple times last night.. thankfully we didnt..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2022)

The view out the back.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

Our snow is trained to stay in the mountains where it belongs.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

I have my phone and my quilted flannel at the ready to try to get a video of all the birds flying over. Only thing I have heard so far is a pack of coyotes raising hell.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The view out the back. View attachment 5237989


About what it looks here.. we didnt have really any snow on the ground yesterday now theres about 2" inches .. normally we have feet of snow on the grown around this time of year.. usaully from deer hunting season on.. im not complaining, i hate shoveling and blowing snow so 2" isnt a big deal.. its just been a strange year weather wise here..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have my phone and my quilted flannel at the ready to try to get a video of all the birds flying over. Only thing I have heard so far is a pack of coyotes raising hell.



morons are feeding this little guy in the parking lot, ran up to every car that pulled in, almost getting hit a few times


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning everyone....hope everyone is okie dokie....seeing you fine people getting hammered with snow......shutters...reminds me of our last Feb down here.....

well woke up to a nipple hardening 36F this morning, talk bout slightly chilly....sheesh....it's all good high today 66F.....outlook this for this weekend we are not gonna be above 50 for a couple of days, and don't get me talking about the Xmas day......there is an artic blast coming during that week so beware...stock up...and hunker down....

now without further adew....taco time.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not how it's pronounced


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5238000
> morons are feeding this little guy in the parking lot, ran up to every car that pulled in, almost getting hit a few times


Are they outer staters? Flipping idiots


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2022)

Watch your pets


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 15, 2022)

Good mornin.
Some Apple Fritter to start the day. Then back to trim jail.


This little Christmas rig is the cutest darn thing. Good function for an inexpensive rig


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good mornin.
> Some Apple Fritter to start the day. Then back to trim jail.
> 
> View attachment 5238043
> ...


Looks good.. 
Its almost noon here, which means its time to roll one up and get tuned.. lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good mornin.
> Some Apple Fritter to start the day. Then back to trim jail.
> 
> View attachment 5238043
> ...


I went to stokedct.com. They lead off with a $12k piece. People who see my glass murmur sympathetic words and avert their eyes LOL


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks! It's been occupying a lot of my mental energy, even though it was mostly waiting to find out what was happening.


Congratulations! After the work the wife and I had done over the summer and stress it caused I've learned it really pays to see references and to verify that the work and reference provided were actually real and done by the contractor being hired. Sadly not as many folks in the trades are as honest as they could be about their skill sets. I thought paying real money would equal quality work and unfortunately that is no longer the case. @Aeroknow I understand now why you did the majority of the work on your new place yourself, wish I had the skills to have done the same!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I went to stokedct.com. They lead off with a $12k piece. People who see my glass murmur sympathetic words and avert their eyes LOL


The most expensive piece I have was around 400 on sale. I treat that rig like an antique Fabergé. LOL


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

I can't have nice things when I'm stoned because they WILL get broken...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> The most expensive piece I have was around 400 on sale. I treat that rig like an antique Fabergé. LOL


I bet.. lol.. because im so clumbsy i dont dare buy any expensive pipes.. i buy them thick glass pipes because im always dropping them..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can't have nice things when I'm stoned because they WILL get broken...


Same..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I finished the last of my redbud pot this summer, really miss that stuff.
> 
> Another winter monsoon coming along the coast instead of snow.
> Sleet 2"rain 40f, high wind tomorrow, but the inland shoud get 12-18"+


They temporarily shut down Rt 9 yesterday. None of the big trucks could make it up Shoppee Hill. A couple jackknifed trying back down. It was a shit show.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Congratulations! After the work the wife and I had done over the summer and stress it caused I've learned it really pays to see references and to verify that the work and reference provided were actually real and done by the contractor being hired. Sadly not as many folks in the trades are as honest as they could be about their skill sets. I thought paying real money would equal quality work and unfortunately that is no longer the case. @Aeroknow I understand now why you did the majority of the work on your new place yourself, wish I had the skills to have done the same!


Everything I did sub out, they were fuckin hacks!
Maybe not the worse hacks out there but i wasn’t too happy with their work.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Man this earliest pheno of the (4way) has really got some flavor, Its hard to describe, kind of perfumey/soapy and fruit punch..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Well it went from snowy slush falling to rain again.. fucking this weather is unreal..


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Congratulations! After the work the wife and I had done over the summer and stress it caused I've learned it really pays to see references and to verify that the work and reference provided were actually real and done by the contractor being hired. Sadly not as many folks in the trades are as honest as they could be about their skill sets. I thought paying real money would equal quality work and unfortunately that is no longer the case. @Aeroknow I understand now why you did the majority of the work on your new place yourself, wish I had the skills to have done the same!


Oh yeah, kinda funny thing but it’s totally me.
While the roofers were doing their thing i had a lift out there buttoning up the lath up high because i didn’t want to put the scaffolding up yet. I went up to the top and said hella loud: jesus fucking christ who is shingling this thing. Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles? Damn! They both looked at me and it got all weird after that. Wasn’t super bad but i woulda done better. But my back doesn’t like roofs anymore.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Going to the granddaughters first Christmas program this is going to be awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> The most expensive piece I have was around 400 on sale. I treat that rig like an antique Fabergé. LOL


 my most expensive piece 80 bucks and I still found a way to break it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Warning warning I am high when is the last time you had a bowl or just red hairView attachment 5237903he he he ha ha ha he he he


those are your whiskers. You’re not fooling us


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> those are your whiskers. You’re not fooling us


Maybe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Although I think the hairs I smoked last night we're a little bit more potent than my own mine are running about now I don't know maybe one or two percent point one or two %


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Last night or was it this morning it must be working I can't remember mmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Although I think the hairs I smoked last night we're a little bit more potent than my own mine are running about now I don't know maybe one or two percent point one or two %


Did you pluck them off your plant with tweezers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you pluck them off your plant with tweezers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5238085


You could grab more at a time with an eyelash curler.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

And as stated prior to this I was really really high before and after picture lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

I have nothing to say about curly red hairs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have nothing to say about curly red hairs.


Is it curly or kinky?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> They temporarily shut down Rt 9 yesterday. None of the big trucks could make it up Shoppee Hill. A couple jackknifed trying back down. It was a shit show.
> 
> View attachment 5238046


Classic example of drivers being lazy. Dumb putting others at risk cause you can't do your job properly.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it curly or kinky?


Both.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Classic example of drivers being lazy. Dumb putting others at risk cause you can't do your job properly.


It's just a really big 10 mile long up and down pass thru a ridge with curves at the bottom, can't keep enough speed to get back up the hill.
They can't get sanding trucks there fast enough when a squall moves thru.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Both.


Well then you are golden lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well then you are golden lol


No, Red.. 

















Im stoned


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No, Red..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No we are not talking about Red Wings we're talking about golden showers why you back back to where you belong sorry about that


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No we are not talking about Red Wings we're talking about golden showers why you back back to where you belong sorry about that


Lol.! What?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Must be a burn day today see this white s*** falling from the sky


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol.! What?


Oh nothing forgive him he pops in every once in a while


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can't have nice things when I'm stoned because they WILL get broken...


Fucking 3000 dollars later. Yeah a socket is just fine. Still roll the best J in the county. Thanks dad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

Time to go and see a star be born


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Must be a burn day today see this white s*** falling from the sky


Most of the day was clear, crack of dawn started nice.
You can see the bad weather 50+miles south coming up the coast, finally some drizzle


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time to go and see a star be born


Taking a shit?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Going to the granddaughters first Christmas program this is going to be awesome


Get all the pics you can, it's a paparazzi scrum in the audience,.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are they outer staters? Flipping idiots


LA has a large percentage of morons,


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> LA has a large percentage of morons,


If you know somewhere that doesn't, I'd love to know!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 15, 2022)

2 min...
Happy Friday eve


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Funniest tip I have ever given... I ordered groceries, and the eggnog (NON ALCOHOLIC) was replaced with bailey's, they never even confirmed my age. The shopper didnt tick the replace box until it was too late for me to request it be cancelled (it has cocoa in it, and I can't have it). So while they were en route I called the company and got a refund for the baileys. Then tipped the driver with a tenner (like normal) and the bottle of bailey's. She drove off with a smile. Is that stuff actually good?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is that stuff actually good?


I use it as a mixer, coffee, Kahlua..... ohhh Chambord Kahlua vodka and Baileys blended with Vanilla ice-cream, A frozen beam Me up Scotty.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I use it as a mixer, coffee, Kahlua..... ohhh Chambord Kahlua vodka and Baileys blended with Vanilla ice-cream, A frozen beam Me up Scotty.


Okay, so it's a homogenized creme drink? Like the shelf stable nogs* we see around this time of year? And I assume something like 12 to 15 percent alcohol?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 15, 2022)

Irish whiskey

Baileys Irish Cream is a liqueur made with *Irish whiskey*, cream, and cocoa that's manufactured in Ireland.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 15, 2022)

34 proof too....weak but a good cream mixer


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Irish whiskey
> 
> Baileys Irish Cream is a liqueur made with *Irish whiskey*, cream, and cocoa that's manufactured in Ireland.


Yup, the reason I have never explored it further is that cocoa...


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Funniest tip I have ever given... I ordered groceries, and the eggnog (NON ALCOHOLIC) was replaced with bailey's, they never even confirmed my age. The shopper didnt tick the replace box until it was too late for me to request it be cancelled (it has cocoa in it, and I can't have it). So while they were en route I called the company and got a refund for the baileys. Then tipped the driver with a tenner (like normal) and the bottle of bailey's. She drove off with a smile. Is that stuff actually good?


Oh baby, coffee with Bailey's...I miss that. They charge an arm and a leg for that in the bars around here.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Oh baby, coffee with Bailey's...I miss that. They charge an arm and a leg for that in the bars around here.


I love adding whiskey and creme with sugar to coffee, is it similar? Maybe sweeter?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 15, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I love adding whiskey and creme with sugar to coffee, is it similar? Maybe sweeter?


It is very sweet, 6.5 g of sugar in 1 oz of Baileys so 4 oz would be about like drinking a 12 oz. soda. I never thought about this but how are beverage cans labeled in normal metric countries, 255 ml?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It is very sweet, 6.5 g of sugar in 1 oz of Baileys so 4 oz would be about like drinking a 12 oz. soda. I never thought about this but how are beverage cans labeled in normal metric countries, 255 ml?


A single 12 oz coke is labeled as one unit. Wild amount of sugar. Even when I was a 350 lb kiddo, I hated sugary pop, made my toofs stick together


----------



## dabbles (Dec 15, 2022)

Ate some FSO last night at 9. Didn't feel much until i woke up this morning high as hell. I didn't even need to wake n bake.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Classic example of drivers being lazy. Dumb putting others at risk cause you can't do your job properly.


Mr Tang calls em Pavement Princesses, lol

That first storm of the years always is the worst. All that wet snow melted and then the temps dropped fast.




DCcan said:


> It's just a really big 10 mile long up and down pass thru a ridge with curves at the bottom, can't keep enough speed to get back up the hill.
> They can't get sanding trucks there fast enough when a squall moves thru.


That hill has a steep grade too.

And it was one big sheet of ice.

I'd rather drive in 2 feet of snow then ice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

Yum..   ..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5238234
> Yum..   ..


I'm in


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm in


By all means please do...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

And go...


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 16, 2022)

I checked. It's Friday! Good morning. It's also that time.

Pretty soon Xmas will be over with and the roads will be safer from road rage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2022)

It's in the grinder


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm already rollin


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And go...


Is everybody up? Should we wake the rest?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2022)

Quite the morning crew here...


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm already rollin


Going for round 2 on the Volcano now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 16, 2022)

It snowed last night. Haven't pulled the curtains back to see if I need to shovel, yet.

Good beep!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2022)

First real cold weather coming up, not much snow this year, kinda unusual Midwest_ 41°_ Lat


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)

No more rain in sight at the moment. Long term projections show a possibility about the 23rd but it is a back door storm so it won't be a really wet one. That pacific ridge needs to go find another place to set up shop.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5238363


That bear looks traumatized. Blank stare like ptsd


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5238363


Show us on the bear where it touched you. : ]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @jerryb73 this crypto thing is finally working out for me after months of losing.
> 
> We bought $500 worth of shiba inu @ .0000063, it's at .000056 this morning


How has your Crypto journey fared during the current markets?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

ugh why is it the last bowl you fill....or was it the last beer i had...hmmmm....dunno slightly hungover....anywho morning......

woke up this more to a nipple hardening 40F......and we won't even hit 60 today for a high...so here we go.....and xmas weekend, yeah that gonna be fun there thinking low 20's maybe teens for lows.........still getting the timeline going on that......

welp time to attack the wonderful and warm taco's(picadillo today) yum........


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

RIP Dino Danelli


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How has your Crypto journey fared during the current markets?


I figured out how to make a small sum of money in crypto. First start with large sum! 

We pulled our initial investment out and watched $4.5k profit turn into $400 lmao.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured out how to make a small sum of money in crypto. First start with large sum!
> 
> We pulled our initial investment out and watched $4.5k profit turn into $400 lmao.


I was afraid of something like that.
Too volatile for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured out how to make a small sum of money in crypto. First start with large sum!
> 
> We pulled our initial investment out and watched $4.5k profit turn into $400 lmao.


I'm at a steady $70


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2022)

Off Broadway mmm maybe not but it was a blast


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Time to smoke one..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was afraid of something like that.
> Too volatile for me.





DarkWeb said:


> I'm at a steady $70


I'm much better at spending money than making money.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Time to smoke one..


 I'm in


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks Texas. See ya soon.



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2022)

Quick replies... riu doesn't like me anymore. Starts jumping all over the place. Must have been phone updates 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Quick replies... riu doesn't like me anymore. Starts jumping all over the place. Must have been phone updates
> 
> SH420


My son is taking me to a Theory of a Deadman show this should be fun


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Quick replies... riu doesn't like me anymore. Starts jumping all over the place. Must have been phone updates
> 
> SH420


We like love ya..


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks Texas. See ya soon.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son is taking me to a Theory of a Deadman show this should be fun


Hell,, it better be.. lmao
* meaning if its not fun, make it fun..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> We like love ya..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My son is taking me to a Theory of a Deadman show this should be fun


Do you get to many concerts?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> LA has a large percentage of morons,


Ahhh you're experiencing your driving season again aren't you. FYI I'm home today  Hope the next snow you ride is perfection


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5238458


@Laughing Grass


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh you're experiencing your driving season again aren't you. FYI I'm home today  Hope the next snow you ride is perfection


It has been perfection. 
Im usually going through your hood between 1 & 2am, so my time on the 405 is 2-3am, least chance of traffic, just me & a few drunks


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

And.....Go!!!!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2022)

What did I miss?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> What did I miss?


About 12" 






















Of snow.....and still more to come


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost 12"


Phew! Good thing, my record is 8”!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2022)

Ohhhhh. You meant snow. I meant to show…I think we got our penises crossed up again…


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Ohhhhh. You meant snow. I meant to show…I think we got our penises crossed up again…


Well doubled its 16"......easy....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well doubled its 16"......easy....


I was imagining more of a candy cane swirl…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I was imagining more of a candy cane swirl…lol


I'm planning on 16" tonight.....























Yeah, of snow again. Big, fluffy, icy cold inches


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> About 12" Of snow.....*and still more to come*


I saw what you did there. : )


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw what you did there. : )


Does it mean there’s a penis coming? I can only be teased for so long…


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

All night......till sometime tomorrow......it's coming, and coming, and coming 


It's more of a blower event then a full on plow. If anyone has blower experience......you know what I mean when I say it shoots logs. You know when it looks like white frozen logs coming out of the snowblower chute 

Heavy stuff.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2022)

Did you guys already talk about the nut sack seed add? What's the deal? Guaranteed nuts in your weed?

  

SH420


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did you guys already talk about the nut sack seed add? What's the deal? Guaranteed nuts in your weed?
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


It's the only topic now!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> All night......till sometime tomorrow......it's coming, and coming, and coming
> 
> 
> It's more of a blower event then a full on plow. If anyone has blower experience......you know what I mean when I say it shoots logs. You know when it looks like white frozen logs coming out of the snowblower chute
> ...


Yep. Same for me. Today I wish I had steel paddles rather than rubber too


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Yep. Same for me. Today I wish I had steel paddles rather than rubber too


I was just watching.....an upgrade? And I can bolt rubber pieces to my metal paddles to make it throw better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

LOL also before I even started snowblowing. I realized I had a broken shear pin. I saw it last night and took a punch to it and no budge. So I sprayed it with lube and left it for the night. Went out today with a bigger hammer and no problem. Must have broken that last time it was used and rusted in a bit.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

Interesting. I could trade up to a 2 stage but it would eat up a chunk of my garage. I have no outbuildings


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Interesting. I could trade up to a 2 stage but it would eat up a chunk of my garage. I have no outbuildings


Yeah, I guess it all depends on how much you need it. I also have a big atv with a 60" wing plow. But I definitely need it. I wouldn't mind a loader actually. My neighbor has a decently large Kubota with a cab and bucket that saves my ass on the big ones. But I mod'd my plow brackets on the atv so I can lift the plow really high to "stack" snow. So that helps.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Only a couple of inches of penis coming here tonight..





















I meant snow... yeah snow.. sorry ..


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Only a couple of inches of penis coming here tonight..


It only has to be large enough to make you feel good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> It only has to be large enough to make you feel good.


Im a generous person though.. lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Time to roll one and take the dogs out


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get to many concerts?


Maybe 3 or 4 a year if I'm lucky


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe 3 or 4 a year if I'm lucky


That’s 3 to 4 more a year than I go to!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 16, 2022)

@Laughing Grass What the hell is going on up there? ... and how come you didn't invite us?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 17, 2022)

It's 4:23 AM Everyone is late.

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It's 4:23 AM Everyone is late.
> 
> Good morning


I've got 57 minutes


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 17, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Does it mean there’s a penis coming? I can only be teased for so long…


I started a Penis thread but it didn't last very long,


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It's 4:23 AM Everyone is late.
> 
> Good morning


I was catching up on gossip and missed the 4:20 express, dammit!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I started a Penis thread but it didn't last very long,


Isn't there already a long penis thread?
Someone else started a short penis thread, but admin deleted it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I was catching up on gossip and missed the 4:20 express, dammit!


You East Coasters. It's only 2:45AM here. It's still Friday night to me,


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out why I have joint burned on both ends...think I put some dab in there yesterday!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2022)

Good beep! It feels like actual winter. I was wondering when that would happen..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2022)

Morning 





And still snowing  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaamn, what size shoe is that 

I stained my nail beds with silver solution. Ack, aaaaack. I have old timey miner hands. D:


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Daaamn, what size shoe is that
> 
> I stained my nail beds with silver solution. Ack, aaaaack. I have old timey miner hands. D:


Two feet


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Daaamn, what size shoe is that
> 
> I stained my nail beds with silver solution. Ack, aaaaack. I have old timey miner hands. D:


There are wackos who consume cs until their skin turns blue. Now you have to wear dainty lace gloves until it grows out!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There are wackos who consume cs until their skin turns blue. Now you have to wear dainty lace gloves until it grows out!


Yeah! There is a dwarf in god of war who is blue and his brother is "normal " cuz the normal guy is afraid of germs and wears gloves. I thought it was a funny moment. 

I don't do dainty...


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't do dainty...


Just once, for me, pretty please?


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just once, for me, pretty please?


Glove fetish?
Mornin. 
Need more coffee.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just once, for me, pretty please?


I'm unclear what's being asked here, so I'm gonna have to say, O.O STRANGER DANGER!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2022)

The stranger danger alarm was sounded ?

Hey don’t touch me there that is my no no square .


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm unclear what's being asked here, so I'm gonna have to say, O.O STRANGER DANGER!!


My van is just over there


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2022)

I bet it’s a dainty mini van ?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> My van is just over there


Wait, do you have candy? Mind changing...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2022)

In a Van Down by the River?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> @Laughing Grass What the hell is going on up there? ... and how come you didn't invite us?
> 
> View attachment 5238664


lol that’s a night time road safety campaign. We like running people over in the dark


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 17, 2022)

Happy weekend all
So My new Ooni oven has arrived, never have I seen such a precise packaging job ,
60ish lbs. and 10 of that is shipping protection!
Dough recipes, sauce types and cheese blends are in the works.....
Whew there's a LOT of info out here to sift through (see what I did there?)
.
Still no food pics as it's been rain for 2 days.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5238798


The first ad I saw I assumed it was flimsy but that looks really solid


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 17, 2022)

Very robust. planning on dough tonight and let sit in fridge for tomorrow....Planning.... might not happen


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There are wackos who consume cs until their skin turns blue. Now you have to wear dainty lace gloves until it grows out!


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)

Birds are flying over again this morning. They are up really high so I don't think my phone will zoom in far enough to try to video them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2022)

Well I went to check on my lady Charlie Brown Christmas tree I got an early gift some how the bud got caught on the side of the tent when and ventilation turned on and sucked in the sides and snapped it


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

Cold weather saved me from a dog mine. I like the cold, for today only.

Good beep, meep. How do you do?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

Cold


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cold View attachment 5239144


We're almost 20° . Mleeeeeeh


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2022)

Folgers Black Silk in the Fat Bottom Girl!
Vapor Genie Aluminum filled with pinball Wizard.
Chopped 4 of My Own Soulmate x Cherry Queen, both Bodhi. Stink like strong body odor.
Super sticky and stinky! Lots of trichs and about thirds on clear/cloudy/amber.
26* and clear


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Morning 





Beautiful day here. How's it going?

Hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he eating it at the end?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2022)

Ye ye ,let’s get after it !!!!

“Goood God ya’ll “


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is he eating it at the end?


Got the munchies lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got the munchies lol


I guess I have been high and eaten the roach to see if it was decarbed... once. Blech.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2022)

Is that like the worm in 
Tequila?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Is he eating it at the end?


Naw that monkey was og trained . You can tell it was not an eating move but that nasty great grandma throating the entire doob w/that toothless saliva to seal up the leaks . So foul ,wet and nasty she tells ya”give it 5 to dry hun”


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Naw that monkey was og trained . You can tell it was not an eating move but that nasty great grandma throating the entire doob w/that toothless saliva to seal up the leaks . So foul ,wet and nasty she tells ya”give it 5 to dry hun”


Ewwww, I am ever smoking a joint a grandma gives me...
I know people lick the glue, but the whole THING? Is that not just indirect tongue licking with your smoke buddies at that point O.O
Getting into weed during the pandemic may have colored my experience a tad.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2022)

what are ya gonna do ? It’s the holidays ,she’s blood and all eyes are on the joint to see which kid sparks it 1st ! Fucking love the holidays !


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ewwww, I am ever smoking a joint a grandma gives me...
> I know people lick the glue, but the whole THING? Is that not just indirect tongue licking with your smoke buddies at that point O.O
> Getting into weed during the pandemic may have colored my experience a tad.


I was taught a true blunt is just the leaf no glue.......so yeah they had lots of DNA on them lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was taught a true blunt is just the leaf no glue.......so yeah they had lots of DNA on them lol


And this is one reason why if you come to my house and ask for some of my joint, I hand you a cone a grinder and some weed...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And this is one reason why if you come to my house and ask for some of my joint, I hand you a cone a grinder and some weed...


Only a few people I share with. That circle got very small though. There's many tricks to not put your lips on whatever you're smoking out of too


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> And this is one reason why if you come to my house and ask for some of my joint, I hand you a cone a grinder and some weed...


Same. I dont share glass either.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2022)

Good morning.
Time for some hot Sumatra and a big ole dab with Teeg the Bear.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2022)

Hell yeah…shaping up to be an adventurous Sunday .. my fomo is kicking hard gotta get mine … but not until we dance 1 time , jimmy jimmy 1 timeeeee...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

Okay fine just for that I'm thinking of you @DarkWeb lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

They are saying that we are going to have a white Christmas this year it has been 5 years since the last one so I'll hafta to say that I'm finding that I'm hoping for it for the grandkids but that is it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They are saying that we are going to have a white Christmas this year it has been 5 years since the last one so I'll hafta to say that I'm finding that I'm hoping for it for the grandkids but that is it lol


I was worried we wouldn't get one. Looks like we're getting more at the end of the week too......but the 4 letter word that I hate is possible during that storm. I need the temps to come down 10° and that'd be great.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)

Got down to 29 last night, all the brown rooves are white again.
Another strenuous day of watching football all day with some minor distractions.
Mornin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got down to 29 last night, all the brown rooves are white again.
> Another strenuous day of watching football all day with some minor distractions.
> Mornin.


Enjoy.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

Wife is making us some fancy artisan coffee by a local roasting house her company received for agreeing to build out a entire floor of their building. Multi year lease agreement post pandemic has some perks apparently.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife is making us some fancy artisan coffee by a local roasting house her company received for agreeing to build out a entire floor of their building. Multi year lease agreement post pandemic has some perks apparently.


Details man what kind of roast is it is it dark medium light ?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Details man what kind of roast is it is it dark medium light ?


Trailhead Campfire Dark roast. Good stuff, so smooth! Though I ruin it with chocolate milk


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Trailhead Campfire Dark roast. Good stuff, so smooth! Though I ruin it with chocolate milk


Oooh, I just looked that up and it looks delicious. I think I'm gonna try to order some for Christmas, if there's time.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2022)

Puff, Puf, never pass anything since the beginning of Covid.
Never will.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Puff, Puf, never pass anything since the beginning of Covid.
> Never will.


Yeah joint smoking around a campfire is nevermore. I just pass the jar and let folks load their bowls.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah joint smoking around a campfire is nevermore. I just pass the jar and let folks load their bowls.


On the bright side, if not sharing I bet everyone is a bit higher. Makes the conversation funnier, and the marshmallows sweeter


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 18, 2022)

First fire! 
Burning off the manufacturing oils and stuff.
Smells like I'm glad to do jt too.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> First fire!
> Burning off the manufacturing oils and stuff.
> Smells like I'm glad to do jt too.View attachment 5239266


Pizza oven?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> First fire!
> Burning off the manufacturing oils and stuff.
> Smells like I'm glad to do jt too.View attachment 5239266


Very nice


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah joint smoking around a campfire is nevermore. I just pass the jar and let folks load their bowls.


We still pass joints and bowls .. but we're in are 40's and alittle stupid still.. lmao..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> We still pass joints and bowls .. but we're in are 40's and alittle stupid still.. lmao..


I don't think age and stupidity are too linked. I am pretty sure everyone in here is a little dumb


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't think age and stupidity are too linked. I am pretty sure everyone in here is a little dumb


Alittle dumb? Lmao.. 
ME!


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> in are 40's


I have over 20 years experience of being 40.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Alittle dumb? Lmao.. View attachment 5239306
> ME!


I confess DarkWeb did it


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

Well its about that time.. i havent smoked anything today..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

@DarkWeb we're finally getting snow.. it was looking like we were going to have a brown christmas..
Got like 3-4 inches so far.. should have a foot by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Alittle dumb? Lmao.. View attachment 5239306
> ME!


Bio-dome!!! LOL 



farmerfischer said:


> @DarkWeb we're finally getting snow.. it was looking like we were going to have a brown christmas..View attachment 5239315
> Got like 3-4 inches so far.. should have a foot by tomorrow afternoon


It took 2 days to clean up ours and it's not perfect, but damn that was a heavy one. I broke a pin on the plow frame but my neighbor saved my ass with his bucket. I'll have to take a picture tomorrow of one pile....I haven't seen this much this early from one storm. Gonna be fun trying to figure out where the next few months of snow will go lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Pizza oven?


Yep, pic will be on food thread in just a min.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bio-dome!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It took 2 days to clean up ours and it's not perfect, but damn that was a heavy one. I broke a pin on the plow frame but my neighbor saved my ass with his bucket. I'll have to take a picture tomorrow of one pile....I haven't seen this much this early from one storm. Gonna be fun trying to figure out where the next few months of snow will go lol


Yeah theres times like that here.. last couple years were real mild.. im kind of expecting us to get alot this year.. honestly i like having alittle snow, but not alot.. lol. Just because i hate moving it..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah theres times like that here.. last couple years were real mild.. im kind of expecting us to get alot this year.. honestly i like having alittle snow,View attachment 5239336 but not alot.. lol. Just because i hate moving it..
> View attachment 5239337View attachment 5239338


I like a lot of snow.....light snow though lol 

It ended up being more than two feet. The first foot was heavy but not real bad. The fourteen inches I woke up to yesterday morning was brutal. If I knew it was going to be as saturated as it was, I would have definitely been out there at 3-4 am for a push. It's defiantly a love/hate relationship


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like a lot of snow.....light snow though lol
> 
> It ended up being more than two feet. The first foot was heavy but not real bad. The fourteen inches I woke up to yesterday morning was brutal. If I knew it was going to be as saturated as it was, I would have definitely been out there at 3-4 am for a push. It's defiantly a love/hate relationship


Its nostril sticking cold here on clear nights in the winter.. lol.. sometimes during the day..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like a lot of snow.....light snow though lol
> 
> It ended up being more than two feet. The first foot was heavy but not real bad. The fourteen inches I woke up to yesterday morning was brutal. If I knew it was going to be as saturated as it was, I would have definitely been out there at 3-4 am for a push. It's defiantly a love/hate relationship


We were stationed in Bangor in the early 60's & I remember Dad hopping out of the 2nd story window to dig out the doors with the neighbor guys. There were a couple of places that they just tunneled through instead of making a trench.
That stuff was 10' plus.


Glad I wasn't old enough to shovel yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We were stationed in Bangor in the early 60's & I remember Dad hopping out of the 2nd story window to dig out the doors with the neighbor guys. There were a couple of places that they just tunneled through instead of making a trench.
> That stuff was 10' plus.
> 
> 
> Glad I wasn't old enough to shovel yet.


One of the best days I was ever out was a 54" three day storm. Crazy story lol but yeah I'll never forget that day or the one leading up to it 


I'm still here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One of the best days I was ever out was a 54" three day storm. Crazy story lol but yeah I'll never forget that day or the one leading up to it
> 
> 
> I'm still here


Please tell me what happened.


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Please tell me what happened.


Your avatar is riveting.

That line of pics has my full attention.

This one is captivating.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Please tell me what happened.


Absolutely not lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Your avatar is riveting.
> 
> That line of pics has my full attention.
> 
> ...


Lmao, I didn’t know ther was a line. Lol.
What the hell? Lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Absolutely not lol


Why! Inquiring minds and all.. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Absolutely not lol


Pussy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Why! Inquiring minds and all.. lol





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Pussy.


I went snowboarding.......it was fun


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went snowboarding.......it was fun


The END? Or cliff hanger?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> The END? Or cliff hanger?


It wasn't my END.......so a good day.......er...days lol


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I went snowboarding.......it was fun


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> going to be as saturated as it was,


That's why they call ours "Sierra Cement". The fastest accumulation I saw was when it was about 33 degrees out. Silver dollar sized flakes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5239380


Can't believe I posted that picture  

Yeah......it was a pretty good time......



raratt said:


> That's why they call ours "Sierra Cement". The fastest accumulation I saw was when it was about 33 degrees out. Silver dollar sized flakes.


This was definitely that. My shop is two stores high....the roof slide was what I broke my plow on. When the snow off there drops its solid.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Yep, pic will be on food thread in just a min.


That's a dream, except the wife would like it to be wood fired.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's a dream, except the wife would like it to be wood fired.


Actually it is also a wood fired oven. Takes 30 sec to switch!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Actually it is also a wood fired oven. Takes 30 sec to switch!


Hybrid pizza oven. Great idea!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2022)

It is said Arctic Eskimos have a hundred words for snow.
I have two words for snow.
Fucking Shit


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Morning 





It happens.....

Happy Monday! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 19, 2022)

Yep, My work truck is in the Christmas season..... It has decided its put it's lights on.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Yep, My work truck is in the Christmas season..... It has decided its put it's lights on.
> View attachment 5239513


O man smartass self wants to say hi but right now he's getting high


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2022)

Hot water pipe in the kitchen froze, but not the basement, and not the bathroom next to the kitchen, or any second floor fixtures. What the heck? Is there like one single splitter thingy that is exposed somewhere? I can't FIND IT AHHHHHHHH!!!

Good beep!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 19, 2022)

Nothing better than a few three day weekends in a row. Time for another cup of campfire.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

Wake and Bake has been sleepy lately


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 19, 2022)

*WAKE UP SLEEPYHEADS!!!*


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 19, 2022)

They all get high at like 2am. I have evidence


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wake and Bake has been sleepy lately


I'm here, but nobody was commenting for me to poke fun at. So I just got higher and made paper planes...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2022)

Doctors this AM at 7:30, now at a funeral…too busy to post this morning 





well






Maybe not too busy, but certainly too preoccupied


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They all get high at like 2am. I have evidence


Lol I'm drooling on my pillow at 2am.


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I'm drooling on my pillow at 2am.


I hate that, my face sticks to the pillow...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm here, but nobody was commenting for me to poke fun at. So I just got higher and made paper planes...


@DarkWeb is fun to pick on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Doctors this AM at 7:30, now at a funeral…too busy to post this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry metasynth.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb is fun to pick on


D and W are capitalized now.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb is fun to pick on


I might throw a plane at his head, but all the ones I made are kinda going in circles. No good air strikers yet


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> D and W are capitalized now.


D-ick W-od?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

D-rift. W-ood? D-ead W-eight?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

How many things can yall come up with, with the letters D and W? Sorry Im stoned. Lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2022)

D-arling W-ookie ..?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> How many things can yall come up with, with the letters D and W?


Damn Winter


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

D-itch W-eed?


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2022)

D-amn W-oman


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2022)

D-ouble W-hammy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> D-amn W-oman


Long A


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Jerks......I was skiing.......


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Jerks......I was skiing.......
> View attachment 5239601


Lmao.. we love ya..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Jerks......I was skiing.......
> View attachment 5239601


Skiing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Skiing?View attachment 5239603View attachment 5239604View attachment 5239605


My goggles where foggy!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My goggles where foggy!


Spit in them..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Spit in them..


Excuse me?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Good day


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Excuse me?!


Yeah.. you spit in them then wipe it out and your goggles wont fog.. its an old scuba mask trick i use to use.. 
Its true.. i shit you not .. lmao.. 
.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. you spit in them then wipe it out and your goggles wont fog.. its an old scuba mask trick i use to use..
> Its true.. i shit you not .. lmao..
> .


I've heard of it lol 


Remember cat crap? I bet I still have some somewhere lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

Or you can buy spit.. lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've heard of it lol
> 
> 
> Remember cat crap? I bet I still have some somewhere lol


No,,? Whats cat crap?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No,,? Whats cat crap?









Like looking through Vaseline lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My goggles where foggy!


Where were they foggy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Ok so just so everyone knows..........never spit on the inner lens of ski goggles......it will ruin the antifog coating on them.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where were they foggy?


On my face.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> On my face.....


I'll spit on them for you. 

I'm negative now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll spit on them for you.
> 
> I'm negative now.


I'm positive I don't want spit in my eye.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Any calories I burned today.....lol I definitely just ate in French fries, bacon, cheese and gravy.....I can go for a beer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any calories I burned today.....lol I definitely just ate in French fries, bacon, cheese and gravy.....I can go for a beer


How did you change your name?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How did you change your name?


@Laughing Grass 
What are you talking about?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2022)

Just got back from 20 minutes of fast walking. None of it flat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass
> What are you talking about?


Nevermind I was wrong.  it happens sometimes


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nevermind I was wrong.  it happens sometimes


Pothead


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry metasynth.


It’s cool, I’m good with it as long as it’s not MY funeral


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> It’s cool, I’m good with it as long as it’s not MY funeral


I got out of one a couple weeks ago with a positive covid test. First good thing to come out of the past three years. 

Standing around staring at a dead person is morbid IMO.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2022)

I dunno, I think I might be kind of keen on seeing my own funeral. Just because then I get to be a ghost, a zombie, or revealing a hilarious life insurance scheme to my friends...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


Covering up your tracks?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Covering up your tracks?


Freshies!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got out of one a couple weeks ago with a positive covid test. First good thing to come out of the past three years.
> 
> Standing around staring at a dead person is morbid IMO.


Yeah this is a big full catholic funeral. So far we did the service at the chapel at the memorial park, then we all got in our cars and did a funeral procession to the graveside, now we are at a restaurant banquet hall a few miles from the cemetery for the celebration of life/wake.



It’s been a full day so far


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2022)

Thank god there's another 4:20 coming around. 
I haven't been able to smoke yet, except in the basement, wife is cleaning house with a vengance.
Barely had started a joint down there when I heard a banshee howl from above, so I'm kind of having a quick dab and lying about it.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing


I got zero snow again, just some slush. I took a 2 hr nap after brunch and it was gone, lol. That bubble of warm air along the coast wont move, you can see the heat vapor rising every morning.
Friday night will be another monsoon with high winds, no snow expected.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got zero snow again, just some slush. I took a 2 hr nap after brunch and it was gone, lol. That bubble of warm air along the coast wont move, you can see the heat vapor rising every morning.
> Friday night will be another monsoon with high winds, no snow expected.
> 
> View attachment 5239668


Wind, snow, rain then flash freeze for us. 51°to 11° after the rain


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wind, snow, rain then flash freeze for us. 51°to 11° after the rain


Stay warm and be safe!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wind, snow, rain then flash freeze for us. 51°to 11° after the rain


Ice fishing season!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Stay warm and be safe!


I got wood 



DCcan said:


> Ice fishing season!


The one time I did it, I was probably about 6-7 and my mom got mad at my grandpa for ruining my new winter jacket. I remember it....I grabbed that fish and didn't let it go 

Nice blue jacket too


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My goggles where foggy!


Foggy goggles! So much crazy can happen with foggy goggles. And foggy glasses lol sometimes you can't get away from it.........just close your eyes and go


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 20, 2022)

Good morning. Rise and grind.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 20, 2022)

It's not raining!
Taco Tues......... Morning


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> It's not raining!
> Taco Tues......... Morning


Have you tried ground turkey tacos? Very good and no grease. Kids don't even notice the difference.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 20, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Have you tried ground turkey tacos? Very good and no grease. Kids don't even notice the difference.


Please don't ruin tacos


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2022)

We use ground turkey meat exclusively replacing ground beef. The quality and availability of gr turkey has improved dramatically in the last couple years.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 20, 2022)

You can put whatever you want on a To-Do List... there are no rules.
I put "Wake Up" and "Drink Coffee" on mine, and, well... guess who already has two things done, and it's not even 8 'clock....
Damn I'm good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Morning 





Happy taco Tuesday! 

How's it going?

No turkey tacos......





Kids know


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

What is wrong with you guys? Turkey tacos are awesome! If they're bad, blame the one who made them 

Good beep, meeps.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What is wrong with you guys? Turkey tacos are awesome! If they're bad, blame the one who made them
> 
> Good beep, meeps.


The day I eat a turkey taco.......I'll call it a wrap.....

See what I did there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The day I eat a turkey taco.......I'll call it a wrap.....
> 
> See what I did there


Pulled turkey tacos are pretty good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pulled turkey wraps are pretty good.


FIFU
See that sounds better


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The day I eat a turkey taco.......I'll call it a wrap.....
> 
> See what I did there


What, really? But don't you make a whole ritual around making turkey for thanksgiving? If it's good enough for that, why not covered in a blend of spices, cheese, veggies, and other sorts? 
I think you may have never tried one that wasn't marketed as "healthy". Tacos should only be good for you in hell...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> What, really? But don't you make a whole ritual around making turkey for thanksgiving? If it's good enough for that, why not covered in a blend of spices, cheese, veggies, and other sorts?
> I think you may have never tried one that wasn't marketed as "healthy". Tacos should only be good for you in hell...


Let me say it again.....



DarkWeb said:


> *I'll call it a wrap.....*


Sometimes you guys take me way too seriously


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let me say it again.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you guys take me way too seriously


You think I'm serious about anything?
I said the words "Tacos should only be good for you in hell" 
Cmon, DW 

I DO really want that on a shirt now...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

If you put salad in a taco.....it's not a taco salad.......that's just not right


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you put salad in a taco.....it's not a taco salad.......that's just not right


What is a taco salad supposed to even BE? Isn't that the same thing as a burrito bowl with superfluous lettuce...?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you put salad in a taco.....it's not a taco salad.......that's just not right


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5239846


It's a taco bowl.......that's right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

A taco needs a protein. 

Fish tacos are my absolute fav.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I went to check on my lady Charlie Brown Christmas tree I got an early gift some how the bud got caught on the side of the tent when and ventilation turned on and sucked in the sides and snapped it  View attachment 5238981View attachment 5238982


Looks great Jeff, Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A taco needs a protein.
> 
> Fish tacos are my absolute fav.


Yes! This place near me does a tortilla encrusted tilapia, with this creamy lime sauce...
Wonder if they deliver this early.

What are your go to toppings?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> A taco needs a protein.
> 
> Fish tacos are my absolute fav.


I had a tofu taco once


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Yes! This place near me does a tortilla encrusted tilapia, with this creamy lime sauce...
> Wonder if they deliver this early.
> 
> What are your go to toppings?


The place we go to uses mango salsa with cilantro and lime sour cream.

I'm salivating lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I had a tofu taco once


Was it a dare?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was it a dare?


Wrong order lol. It was so wrong!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2022)

Of course it was called california style


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

Another place by me does Korean mexican fusion and has a pretty fly kimchi and tofu taco... 
Now I want tacos from 3 different places. Can we have a taco party?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 20, 2022)

Hope all our people are ok you guys can’t catch a break .

morning morning


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

SIL lives in Mendo county, they were jolted awake, no damage that they can tell though. 6.4 is a pretty good shake.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

I see a bunch of vaginas


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5239862
> 
> I see a bunch of vaginas


Whatcha makin?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whatcha makin?


It's obvious, a wooden thingy.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pulled turkey tacos are pretty good.


Shredded turkey is so much better than anything ground.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 20, 2022)

So not wanting to go back to work today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So not wanting to go back to work today.


i don't wanna be at work at all, i still got shopping to do....ugh.....glad i have next week off.....vacay time


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

ok got pipes covered last night, and a few other things buttoned up....all i got to do now is bring in the plants and pets......this weekend is gonna be cold, especially when friday morning is gonna be 16 in the morning


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok got pipes covered last night, and a few other things buttoned up....all i got to do now is bring in the plants and pets......this weekend is gonna be cold, especially when friday morning is gonna be 16 in the morning


16 f. In Texas?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> 16 f. In Texas?


yep and that's friday morning, saturday morning is 17, and then sunday is 20....there is a major artic blast coming through the midwest all the way down to us, and then it will go east next week......major snow storm in the east and midwest......so beware


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Shredded turkey is so much better than anything ground.


I found ground turkey a little dry. Not my favourite.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5239862
> 
> I see a bunch of vaginas


@raratt you gonna let him call you that?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @raratt you gonna let him call you that?


Nope, not gonna say it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whatcha makin?


Walnut tray.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks great Jeff, Have you tried it yet?


It tastes like smoking lemon zest and makes my mouth water yummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

WTF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2022)

Olive oil is made for ground turkey. White meat is much drier than 85% lean.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> WTF View attachment 5239894


yep, that same system is comin my way, it's gonna pack a punch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, that same system is comin my way, it's gonna pack a punch


Not ready for it I mean we are going from 0 to blizzard in 2 days and yes I'm whining about it


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not ready for it I mean we are going from 0 to blizzard in 2 days and yes I'm whining about it


we're going from 66F thursday to 16 Friday morning......i'm keeping my fingers crossed...just glad we don't have the wet stuff this time....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we're going from 66F thursday to 16 Friday morning......i'm keeping my fingers crossed...just glad we don't have the wet stuff this time....


Now see that's is mother nature being rude


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now see that's is mother nature being rude


it's a bitch move...lol..

it's ok, i got plenty of wood, plenty of spirits, and plenty of space tomatoes......most of the stuff i've already preped for, the only things i have left is pets and plants....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> WTF View attachment 5239894


I bid on a xmas eve gig last night at a private residence about 40 miles away. The lady wrote me back asking if I was sure I could make it. I took one look at the forecast, canceled my bid, apologized, and thanked her for being so thoughtful and double checking with me before booking. She then tried coaxing me back into the gig  You can keep your $400, lady. I'll pay you $400 if I don't have to come! Beats digging out my car in below zero wind chills. Got a gig at the airport on Wednesday when the weather is still nice, then at night the frozen terror starts. Perfect timing. I'll be home bound from Wednesday afternoon to well after xmas. Fuck that Arctic shit...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

We will survive the storm but the 3 or 4 days that it will take the people to remember how to drive in it


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

He he he


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It tastes like smoking lemon zest and makes my mouth water yummy


Nice, I can't wait to see your harvest!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Stoners flick your lighters! Let's get ready to burn one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

I've been doing a victory lap about gracefully getting out of all christmas responsibilities and obligations... it just occurred to me that I don't have a plan for christmas dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been doing a victory lap about gracefully getting out of all christmas responsibilities and obligations... it just occurred to me that I don't have a plan for christmas dinner.


Hotdogs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hotdogs


With hotdog water toast's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Make em fancy


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> With hotdog water toast's.


Whyyyy....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Whyyyy....


Because it's Christmas duh


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Because it's Christmas duh


I thought the toasts on Christmas were brandy...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I thought the toasts on Christmas were brandy...


Mix


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mix


I'll let you have the honors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hotdogs


I don't do hotdogs unless it's street meat. 

Not gonna make a turkey either lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't do hotdogs unless it's street meat.
> 
> Not gonna make a turkey either lol.


No hot dogs  

I don't know what the hell we're doing either.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't do hotdogs unless it's street meat.


What is street meat?
Sorry i live in the woods and dont get out much.. lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

I was informed today that my wife doesn't want to do Christmas this year and the fucking joy of the holidays has begun I need to smoke more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> What is street meat?
> Sorry i live in the woods and dont get out much.. lol


96 well I guess that depends on what side of the street you're standing on it he he he


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> 96 well I guess that depends on what side of the street you're standing on it he he he


Do you mean 69?


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't do hotdogs unless it's street meat.
> 
> Not gonna make a turkey either lol.


 Get a Hickory Honey Ham,






otherwise try smoked trout.








From Christmas with the Kranks | Official Trailer


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you mean 69?


Maybe lol I don't have a clue why that showed up


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> Get a Hickory Honey Ham,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good movie lol I would never live in a hoa neighborhood


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

Came acrossed" asian street meat" while googling.  .lmao..!!..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Came acrossed" asian street meat" while googling.  .lmao..!!..


One brave person nope nope not meeeeee


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One brave person nope nope not meeeeee


Not my thing really either.. lol..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been doing a victory lap about gracefully getting out of all christmas responsibilities and obligations... it just occurred to me that I don't have a plan for christmas dinner.


Well duh. You already ate it,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Not my thing really either.. lol..


Wait a minute what are we talking about here Google or Street meat


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute what are we talking about here Google or Street meat


Google street meat. Lol..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Google street meat. Lol..


okay and that clears everything up for me lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well duh. You already ate it,


What'd I miss


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd I miss


The Prime Rib. We make ours Christmas Eve usually,


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The Prime Rib. We make ours Christmas Eve usually,


I thought you meant a turkey lol 

Hey maybe turkey wraps


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you meant a turkey lol
> 
> Hey maybe turkey wraps


How about one of those hams from the Honey Baked Ham Co? I think it was Aero who just bought a couple a month ago but can't remember who it was really. Anyways I'm gonna grab one of those one of these days. Gotta see what all the hypes about.


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Came acrossed" asian street meat" while googling.  .lmao..!!..



Some street vendors in Japan will offer to play Rock, Paper, Scissors with the customer.
Customer wins there is no charge. Vendor wins and full price is charged for the purchase.


I won one time. I did not even know what we were playing for. It happened to be a sweet treat.
Visit other vendors and sooner or later you will find "street meat"

It was exciting to play the game even through the language barrier, the merchant spoke little English and my Japanese was poor.

But hey, it's rock paper scissors, for goodness’ sake. 






The Japanese are interesting on many levels.

*How a game of rock, paper, scissors decided a $20 million auction consignment*

The Japanese electronics giant Maspro Denkoh Corporation had decided to auction off works from its art collection -- described in an interview with NPR by Jonathan Rendell, a deputy chairman at Christie's, as "a jewel in the crown" -- worth about $20 million, during the Impressionist and modern art sales in New York. Unable to choose whether to consign the trove to Sotheby's or Christie's, company president Takashi Hashiyama put the decision in the auction houses' hands: Representatives from each company would visit Maspro's Tokyo office to compete in a game of rock, paper, scissors.
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/artsy-christies-sothebys-rock-paper-scissors/index.html


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was informed today that my wife doesn't want to do Christmas this year and the fucking joy of the holidays has begun I need to smoke more


I'll join you


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was informed today that my wife doesn't want to do Christmas this year and the fucking joy of the holidays has begun I need to smoke more


i'll be right with ya in a hr......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5240013
> Some street vendors in Japan will offer to play Rock, Paper, Scissors with the customer.
> Customer wins there is no charge. Vendor wins and full price is charged for the purchase.
> 
> ...


My brother went there for school. Like an exchange student. He had a amazing time. I wanna go there skiing.....some of the best snow in the world falls there. I have a few friends that have gone many times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Google street meat. Lol..


I was gonna look for a meme but then my brain gave me a few previews & I decided not to. : )


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No hot dogs
> 
> I don't know what the hell we're doing either.





farmerfischer said:


> What is street meat?
> Sorry i live in the woods and dont get out much.. lol


I eat hotdogs from street vendors. I don’t make them at home. They don’t taste the same


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Google street meat. Lol..








Urban Dictionary: street meat


1) Any variety of meat sold by a street vendor. This includes hot dogs, sausages, kebab, steak sandwiches, etc. 2) A street-walking prostitute.




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> Get a Hickory Honey Ham,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ham actually sounds good. with bacon scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ham actually sounds good. with bacon scalloped potatoes.


Christmas meals? I’m making beef Wellington, jumbo snow crab legs, and lobster tails.

Au gratin potatoes and cheesy green bean casserole for the sides.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

Only place I ever had chicken hearts was street meat...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I eat hotdogs from street vendors. I don’t make them at home. They don’t taste the same


You need to learn to cook a hot dog then. Or get better ones. Because I can make Oscar Mayer cheese dogs pretty damn good.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Choose carefully...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to learn to cook a hot dog then. Or get better ones. Because I can make Oscar Mayer cheese dogs pretty damn good.


Cool it, buddy. I’m getting excited here… You know how much I love putting wieners inside of me!


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Chicken on a stick at Osan made me capable of walking through the front gate after bar hopping.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

Yea I wanna go for a walk


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5240029
> 
> Choose carefully...


That one!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I wanna go for a walk
> 
> View attachment 5240032


My kids are out of diapers......I don't need to deal with that anymore


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Cool it, buddy. I’m getting excited here… You know how much I love putting wieners inside of me!


How many you think you could gobble down?


Asking for a friend


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ham actually sounds good. with bacon scalloped potatoes.


For sure. I have to have scalloped potatoes with ham.

And I ordered the Anova cooker and a 16 liter container last night. I couldn't help myself. I seriously thought about paying $50 for Next Day Air but stayed strong. Well kinda I guess,


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Daughter gave us an air fryer for Christmas, guess I need to figure out how to use it now...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5240030


Falicia? Gina? Whats her name, i cant make out the name tag..


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Falicia? Gina? Whats her name, i cant make out the name tag..


She didn't say...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

Heck yeah, holes in cabinet drilled, new water lines run. Hopefully this weekend was the last time my damn water freezes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Christmas meals? I’m making beef Wellington, jumbo snow crab legs, and lobster tails.
> 
> Au gratin potatoes and cheesy green bean casserole for the sides.


Room for two more?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Christmas meals? I’m making beef Wellington, jumbo snow crab legs, and lobster tails.
> 
> Au gratin potatoes and cheesy green bean casserole for the sides.


Address and time please.
Our contribution will be a couple of bottles of nice Red and White.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Room for two more?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Address and time please.
> Our contribution will be a couple of bottles of nice Red and White.


Just saying.....I might have lamb


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My kids are out of diapers......I don't need to deal with that anymore


Hell, our grand's outta diapers.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hell, our grand's outta diapers.


So oooooold. Eeeew. Weed dad is oooooold. 

Meatloaf is done. Dw might assassinate me due to its ground turkey nature.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hell, our grand's outta diapers.


I was talking with two newer dads on the lift the other day. I'm so happy to be out of diapers lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So oooooold. Eeeew. Weed dad is oooooold.
> 
> Meatloaf is done. Dw might assassinate me due to its ground turkey nature.
> View attachment 5240095


I like turkey.....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like turkey.....


Come get a slice, there's ketchup ranch as a side


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

I feel like some Turkey dark meat tastes a lot like pulled pork before it’s sauced up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Come get a slice, there's *ketchup ranch* as a side


There's what....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's what....


I like to mix bbq and ranch to dip fries in at Burger King. Learned that trick about 27 years ago…


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's what....


...? Really? Dude, get on the stoner level and start mixing that shit. 2 parts ranch 1 part katsup to start. :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I like to mix bbq and ranch to dip fries in at Burger King. Learned that trick about 27 years ago…


I'd might try it. It doesn't get to tangy?


Gotta say I'm not a huge ranch fan.....but it's not bad on certain things.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

Finally bought a Christmas tree. Geeze these things are getting pricey…


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd might try it. It doesn't get to tangy?
> 
> 
> Gotta say I'm not a huge ranch fan.....but it's not bad on certain things.


The sweetness from the bbq and the acid from the vinegar in the bbq really cuts through the creaminess of the ranch. It balances better than you would think. It’s fucking awesome.

I’m not huge on ranch either…unless it’s got bbq sauce mixed in


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Ok fine I'll try it next time I have a chance


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok fine I'll try it next time I have a chance


I recommend it with freshly made Burger King fries. Or on a burger with bacon, cheddar, and onion rings


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I recommend it with freshly made Burger King fries. Or on a burger with bacon, cheddar, and onion rings


I have no idea how far a BK is lol haven't been to one in many years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Finally bought a Christmas tree. Geeze these things are getting pricey…
> 
> View attachment 5240100
> View attachment 5240099


Who told you that you need to buy one?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 21, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Finally bought a Christmas tree. Geeze these things are getting pricey…
> 
> View attachment 5240100
> View attachment 5240099


You gotta have tree if you have kids around. interesting. Who dis?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 21, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Winter Solstice.

I planned all of my most tedious tasks for today because it's the shortest day of the year.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Falicia? Gina? Whats her name, i cant make out the name tag..


I can't believe I remember, but it's Samantha...there'e a better picture on the web but my brain seems to know.
As soon as I saw the pic..."Samantha" was the answer.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2022)

Eastern Red Cedar are considered a Nuisance here and there are a few growing in a old cleared lot down the road that are growing apart from others and perfect shaped for a Christmas tree.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Eastern Red Cedar are considered a Nuisance here and there are a few growing in a old cleared lot down the road that are growing apart from others and perfect shaped for a Christmas tree.


I tried that, wife took one look at the needles , took a whiff and booted me and the tree out.
Had to come back with a real one, not one from the field.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 21, 2022)

Sunrise 7:21 AM, sunset 5:41 PM It all turns around starting tomorrow so you have to be optimistic. 

Sorry, I've been up since 2:30.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2022)

Happy Winter Solstice 

The winter solstice, also called the hibernal solstice, occurs when either of Earth's poles reaches its maximum tilt away from the Sun. This happens twice yearly, once in each hemisphere. Wikipedia
Date: Wednesday, December 21, 2022


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy Winter Solstice
> View attachment 5240186
> The winter solstice, also called the hibernal solstice, occurs when either of Earth's poles reaches its maximum tilt away from the Sun. This happens twice yearly, once in each hemisphere. Wikipedia
> Date: Wednesday, December 21, 2022


I grew up in Kentucky & Tennessee where it didn't snow that often. I remember the sight of snow made us light up. Absolutely beautiful. No school and snow to play in!!

PS - I still moved to Florida


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

The darkest day O:
Good beep!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The darkest day O:
> Good beep!


I vaugely recall a full moon solstice walk in the mountains.
A dozen of us followed a "forest witch" around and drank heavily, she was lighting candles and chanting angrily at catholic shrines.
Pretty fun night, wish I remember more than that.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The darkest day O:
> Good beep!


Coldest too so far


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Coldest too so far
> 
> View attachment 5240196


----------



## bk78 (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Im with you too. Thank fuck I’m done work for the year because it would really suck being outside in this all day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im with you too. Thank fuck I’m done work for the year because it would really suck being outside in this all day.


You work outdoors in that? 

Crazy! I'd move lol.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Coldest too so far
> 
> View attachment 5240196


My toes just receded into my foot...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You work outdoors in that?
> 
> Crazy! I'd move lol.


Yup. Rain,shine,sleet or snow when I’m on the clock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yup. Rain,shine,sleet or snow when I’m on the clock.


It's minus 2 here and I don't wanna be outside.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

Morning 






Today it starts! Who's ready? 

3° and sunny. Happy hump day


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm so happy to be out of diapers lol


Finally got your bowles under control?
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

Amazon delivers at 0500, looked up and my security light was on. Glad I wasn't fapping or something. I have an operable toaster to use today now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Finally got your bowles under control?
> Mornin.






Classic


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

Anything below 63 air temp requires hazardous duty pay .


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Anything below 63 air temp requires hazardous duty pay .


I'm almost ready for ac at 63°

But I hate the heat like you guys hate the cold lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

We get stuck in fog for awhile sometimes. Freezing fog makes it feel like the temps are a LOT colder. The moisture chills you to the bone. After a couple of weeks without sun everyone gets grouchy so all we did was head up into the foothills where the sun is shining. Damn flatlands...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 21, 2022)

Mornin all.
Finally! I finally got the little one settled down for a nap. Ever been pistol whipped with a sippy cup? LOL

I've retreated to the porch for a much-needed dab and coffee.




aaaahh. thats better


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> We get stuck in fog for awhile sometimes. Freezing fog makes it feel like the temps are a LOT colder. The moisture chills you to the bone. After a couple of weeks without sun everyone gets grouchy so all we did was head up into the foothills where the sun is shining. Damn flatlands...


There is different "cold" I agree, I don't like the stuff that just sinks in like that.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

The only time I remember getting snow that stuck for awhile was after being enveloped in fog for about a month. We'd go out to the flightline to work and all the black aircraft were white. I could have made bank with my Jeep that day if I wasn't working.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

I fell like I might be getting my post covid humanity back . I truly just had a big rush of empathy , turning ac up to 63 .


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> I fell like I might be getting my post covid humanity back . I truly just had a big rush of empathy , turning ac up to 63 .


Don't feel bad for me. I prefer winter and snow. Don't get me wrong though.....I do love the summer too but 70° is good.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

That’s what you kept projecting .Hard to argue thats not your truth , I have viewed that yeti photo ,respect.

I sure feel like if you smoked some if this” sunshine in a jar” the spirit would grab ahold long enough for the teeth to stop chattering and the warm would settle in and show you the path to sanity. 

Edit: has “endless summer “ been taken for strain name ? Lol


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

I still think fondly of the huge snowstorm that cancelled college classes for us. It was at my waist, all down the sidewalks. Perfect for snowball fighting... Or snowdrift tackling. 
Me and 2 buddies ignored the dorm rules and snuck out to buy some handles of rum and as many frozen pizzas as we could, then we hunkered down in my room for 3 days playing games and being stupid.

Good times.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

105 degrees is pretty much my cutoff for hiding in the house in the AC. Any outdoor work is done before noon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> That’s what you kept projecting .Hard to argue thats not your truth , I have viewed that yeti photo ,respect.
> 
> I sure feel like if you smoked some if this” sunshine in a jar” the spirit would grab ahold long enough for the teeth to stop chattering and the warm would settle in and show you the path to sanity.
> 
> Edit: has “endless summer “ been taken for strain name ? Lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

It’s called a siesta for a reason,105 .


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

Endless Summer Strain - Hybrid Cannabis Video, THC, Terpenes : Hytiva


Fans of the hybrid cannabis strain Endless Summer have compared its effects to the sense of tranquility one gets from a carefree summer. The high is gentle, happy,...




www.hytiva.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

Fuckers !!!! “Sunshine in a jar” it is unless the burnouts got that one also. burnouts are a crafty/creative bunch my bet it’s taken also.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

Sunshine aka Sunshine OG Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Sunshine, also known as "Sunshine OG," is a sativa marijuana strain made by crossing Chemdawg and Sunshine Daydream. You can expect Sunshine to deliver blissful, happy, and uplifting effects - even on the darkest days. This strain offers fruity citrus flavors with tropical undertones. Medical...




www.leafly.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

See even reading that made your teeth stop chattering ,don’t lie !! Good session and great content . Gotta get this train moving .






Later


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> You gotta have tree if you have kids around. interesting. Who dis?
> View attachment 5240164


I dunno. Before the pandemic we used to have a big Xmas Eve tree trimming party.

We would have a bare tree, and our guests would come over and we would decorate the tree into the evening.

It became a tradition for some people to bring us ornaments and decorations for the tree. in fact, most of the ornaments on the tree were gifts over the past 30+ years

And I think that tree topper was one of them. There are like 2 boxes full of ornaments that we didnt put on the tree. We have a lot to choose from

Now that my dad is dead, I think that tradition died with him. Fucking sad, it was an awesome party and everyone used to look forward to it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno. Before the pandemic we used to have a big Xmas Eve tree trimming party.
> 
> We would have a bare tree, and our guests would come over and we would decorate the tree into the evening.
> 
> ...


 You should reboot the tradition with your daughter. 

I'll be glad when christmas is over, it's lost its spark. bah humbug.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should reboot the tradition with your daughter.
> 
> I'll be glad when christmas is over, it's lost its spark. bah humbug.


I enjoy the stocking stuffers more than getting big items on the list.
All the gourmet foods, gadgets, booze and fuzzy warm gear that comes out of a huge stocking.
It's more fun to pick out for other people too, plus no drunken wrapping at midnight.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll be glad when christmas is over, it's lost its spark. bah humbug.


New tradition, try shots after every present.
It tends to make the morning very cheery.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 21, 2022)

Got my christmas tree


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> New tradition, try shots after every present.
> It tends to make the morning very cheery.


I'm planning on day drinking with @DarkWeb on Friday as long as he can let go of the girly drinks. You in?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Got my christmas treeView attachment 5240309


Add some tinsel and put it in the light contest


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm planning on day drinking with @DarkWeb on Friday as long as he can let go of the girly drinks. You in?


You guys should go dab for dab and livestream it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You guys should go dab for dab and livestream it.


If he survives the drinks maybe we'll move onto dabs.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If he survives the drinks maybe we'll move onto dabs.


I'm up for day drinking and dabs on Friday, but I got chores and company coming so I'll need a nap too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> If he survives the drinks maybe we'll move onto dabs.


Tequila Rose isn't a girly drink?


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Add some tinsel and put it in the light contest


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5240346View attachment 5240347


Vertical qbs. Look at those buds! Is that yours


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Vertical qbs. Look at those buds! Is that yours


Unfortunately no, neither one is. I talked the grower into putting lights on it. My plants look like shit at the moment and I don't know why. I'll figure it out, or not.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5240346View attachment 5240347


The set up in the bottom pic ive see before.. lol.. nice full plant..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tequila Rose isn't a girly drink?


It depends on the shot glass.

you quoted the wrong post


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Unfortunately no, neither one is. I talked the grower into putting lights on it. My plants look like shit at the moment and I don't know why. I'll figure it out, or not.


Boo post pics. We'll help, or make fun... one of the two.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo post pics. We'll help, or make fun... one of the two.


It's a nute problem, my son had been watering them and didn't up the mixture after they got bigger, my fault. He just took some clones so hopefully they will take.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605653673039826987


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It depends on the shot glass.
> 
> *you quoted the wrong post*
> 
> View attachment 5240353


No I didn't 

And that shot glass doesn't add alcohol lol it's 15% probably about the same as day old apple cider


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

This is shaping up to be an epic throw down . Cool kid rankings are on the line & spots are in jeopardy.

The verbal confidence battle has clearly been won … only thing left is a couple trash cans and zero girly drinks … place your bets place your bets hereeeeee !


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2022)

Obligatory Xmas cookies


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Obligatory Xmas cookies View attachment 5240382


Rudolph the red bottle nose dolphin ..lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Obligatory Xmas cookies View attachment 5240382


The ginger bread man cookie cutter is great.. lol.. im looking the ginger bread guy on the sheet wondering what happen, then i seen the cookie cutter.. lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> The ginger bread man cookie cutter is great.. lol.. im looking the ginger bread guy on the sheet wondering what happen, then i seen the cookie cutter.. lol


I have the other half of the dough to roll out Friday or Saturday. Maybe I’ll post pics of the whole gingerbread man lineup. There is also a headless one and one missing an arm…lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

Cherry winks turned out nice, dates pecans walnuts vanilla.
Letting the cookies sit for a while before cooking seems to have made the flakes adhere better, light and crisp.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 21, 2022)

I got my hashpipe!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5240458
> 
> I got my hashpipe!


How does that work? I just smoke my hash in a glass bowl. Teach me your ways O:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How does that work? I just smoke my hash in a glass bowl. Teach me your ways O:


My favorite is still on a needle under a glass.
Sssmmooothhhhe.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My favorite is still on a needle under a glass.
> Sssmmooothhhhe.


I use my electric lighter to avoid butane taste.
How the heck do you smoke a needle?!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How does that work? I just smoke my hash in a glass bowl. Teach me your ways O:


Here's a 'how to' from some 1%er youtubers. I time stamped past them glassterbating over how pretty their pipe is.

Mine you use the same, you just don't have the part you stick in the freezer.

Edit : shit the time stamping didn't work, skip to 2m 34s to skip beyond their self aggrandizement.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Here's a 'how to' from some 1%er youtubers. I time stamped past them glassterbating over how pretty their pipe is.
> 
> Mine you use the same, you just don't have the part you stick in the freezer.
> 
> Edit : shit the time stamping didn't work, skip to 2m 34s to skip beyond their self aggrandizement.


Your time stamp worked for me. Wild. It's like a weed wand! I bet theirs hits smoother than my little setup. Is hash meant to be kind of pliant and wet so the straw part melts it? I may have overdried my first batch. It just breaks up into sparkles, my second is a bit more waxy...

I did just experiment with my ditanium on high settings and it vapes hash pretty nicely!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Your time stamp worked for me. Wild. It's like a weed wand! I bet theirs hits smoother than my little setup. Is hash meant to be kind of pliant and wet so the straw part melts it? I may have overdried my first batch. It just breaks up into sparkles, my second is a bit more waxy...
> 
> I did just experiment with my ditanium on high settings and it vapes hash pretty nicely!


I've used various 'nectar collectors' or 'honey straws' over the years for all types of hash except kief, it would probably work with that if it's pressed too. Right now I'm using it with crumble and it melts it nicely, what doesn't go in me stays in the dish for later. I like my dabs to be water filtered, which is why I got a new nectar collector my old one would not hold water.

My crumble after a nectar dab...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've used various 'nectar collectors' or 'honey straws' over the years for all types of hash except kief, it would probably work with that if it's pressed too. Right now I'm using it with crumble and it melts it nicely, what doesn't go in me stays in the dish for later. I like my dabs to be water filtered, which is why I got a new nectar collector my old one would not hold water.


Your post made me even consider using my expensive vape for hash in the first place. After owning it for months. Keep it coming! :]
What's crumble? Some kind of extract? Do you lose a lot of the material from melting it with the straw, if you can't inhale the whole hit, or to some of it burning off on the outside of the straw where it won't be inhaled?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Your post made me even consider using my expensive vape for hash in the first place. After owning it for months. Keep it coming! :]
> What's crumble? Some kind of extract? Do you lose a lot of the material from melting it with the straw, if you can't inhale the whole hit, or to some of it burning off on the outside of the straw where it won't be inhaled?


I like to use a tool to gather the concentrate. Then heat the tip of the honey straw or what I call a dab pen. When that's at the right temp take the tool with concentrate and touch the end of the pen. Go easy first.

I've never done it with just bubble. But squished bubble is what I like.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2022)

Everyone is waiting on this storm it is supposed to be here by 11 looking at radar it might not be that bad here hoping


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Everyone is waiting on this storm it is supposed to be here by 11 looking at radar it might not be that bad here hoping


Good luck. And stay safe. Stay home if you can.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Your post made me even consider using my expensive vape for hash in the first place. After owning it for months. Keep it coming! :]
> What's crumble? Some kind of extract? Do you lose a lot of the material from melting it with the straw, if you can't inhale the whole hit, or to some of it burning off on the outside of the straw where it won't be inhaled?


There's very little lost vapor at all, given the choice between a dab dish and a carb-cap or a nectar collector, I'd select a collector to use less oil. There's always some burn-off, but a rough estimation is that the collector has less loss than a dab dish, electric skillet, or the nail. 

As far as 'crumble' it's just a grade of extract. To be honest extracting my own over the years I never did figure out how to consistently hit a 'crumble' vs 'shatter' state of oil. Doing BHO, I found the more and longer I vacuumed it, the more likely it is I got crumble vs a more wax like hash. I never extracted much or often, it was more a hobby of something to do with my trim than a 'goal.' I never bothered with winterization, or any of the extensive processes to remove waxes and fats, so my idea of crumble is 'well filtered,' and extremely purged and then it falls apart. I've gotten everything from gooey wax to almost shatter to crumbles completely, using the same processes. It all depends on the plant going in and the humidity at the time from what I've found. 

With de-waxing, winterization and other cleaning processes one can get consistently to shatter, but that's outside my skill set. For my book they're all 'hash' of varying degrees of plant matter removed. Classic screened 'Moroccan' hash would be the 'least filtered' (and probably most tasty) up to distilled to being nothing but THC and CBD and they need to add terpenes back in to make it taste like weed. There's only so much one can do with a vacuum pump and a pressure cooker vac chamber. So I usually fail myself somewhere between wax and crumble in my DIY extractions.

The post legalization term is 'concentrates.' Shatter, wax, crumble, budder, they're all just different stages of extraction that people have gotten flavors for. I don't like budders because I find I can never get all of it, everything else I'm cool with.

Up until I have to use an e-cig type device for distillate I just call it hash, because just like back in the old days of the 1960's or 860's BCE Asia, heat up metal, dab the oils, inhale, call it a day. Everything else is just fancy over engineering we've done in the last 5000ish years of being stoners.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck. And stay safe. Stay home if you can.


Yeah one news station is calling it a once in a generational storm and the other is saying 2 or 4 inches I don't call that a generational storm but -30 to-40 and 55 mph that changes everything


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2022)

1/2 hr till I can check trichomes GRRR I have issues


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 21, 2022)

And yes the biggest issue I've got might be me but it still is an issue he he he ha ha ha he he he


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 22, 2022)

3 minutes and counting. Good morning.

Time to start thinking about Xmas shopping.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2022)

Coffee and a bowl, and checking my list twice.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 22, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Time to start thinking about Xmas shopping.


Respect, to all those that wait till the Virgin Mother Mary water breaks to start shopping


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2022)

No snow or cold yet but everything is still developing.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Waiting for the storm to start...
Good beep, meeps and meepettes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

Good morning. I'm going to have to go out in this. It's been snowing all night. Brrrrrrr


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2022)

Supposed to warm up to -28 today. Warmest it’s been all week so far


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

@DarkWeb, The Fancy Man


https://wapo.st/3WERwiK


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2022)

Took the pups out for a morning run. The sunrise was breathtaking.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 22, 2022)

Man, I want some snow so bad. It's hoovering above freezing with heavy rain. A few degrees less and we would have a winter wonderland. Instead we have the iciest of waters being poured from the heavens.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> @DarkWeb, The Fancy Man
> 
> 
> https://wapo.st/3WERwiK


I've witnessed and have luckily been a part of some of those experiences. 

LOL @ skiing with Olympians.......sometimes you never know who's behind those goggles


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Morning 





Snow should start tonight. But unfortunately it will turn to rain before it's over. Then serious plummet in temperature will lock everything up. Hopefully it doesn't screw things up too bad. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've witnessed and have luckily been a part of some of those experiences.
> 
> LOL @ skiing with Olympians.......sometimes you never know who's behind those goggles


Thought you'd enjoy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Thought you'd enjoy!


Yeah, thanks for posting it.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2022)

Just went from 40* to 19* in minutes, wind from calm to maybe 35 with higher gusts out of NW.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

Good morning, happy Thursday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good morning, happy Thursday.


Did you figure out whats for Christmas dinner?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you figure out whats for Christmas dinner?


Yup. Not happy about the brussel sprouts, I’ll make a veggie dish to go with


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup. Not happy about the brussel sprouts, I’ll make a veggie dish to go with
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































Put some bacon in with the brussel sprouts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Put some bacon in with the brussel sprouts.


Or I could eat bacon and throw the brussel sprouts out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Man I had a phone update this morning and when I QUOTE it's weird. Totally screwed it up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or I could eat bacon and throw the brussel sprouts out.


I love brussel sprouts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I had a phone update this morning and when I QUOTE it's weird. Totally screwed it up.


Someone else here was mentioning the same issue. I believe the solution is get an iphone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love brussel sprouts


I haven't eaten them since I was little and I'm keeping the streak going.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone else here was mentioning the same issue. I believe the solution is get an iphone.


I want my Windows phone back!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I love brussel sprouts


I do too but only when I was older. Hated them when I was a kid. If I was REAL lucky the BS were on liver night.
I would take broccoli over the sprouts though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't eaten them since I was little and I'm keeping the streak going.


lol I always had to at least "try" one of everything.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone else here was mentioning the same issue. I believe the solution is get an iphone. ￼


Nope


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

My laptop did some weird stuff when I booted it this morning. It acted like I just installed windows. I had visions of loosing all my bookmarks. It didn't show it downloaded an update either. After going through the startup screens it booted normally. 
Mornin.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cold is coming, first of the year but hardly any snow. They started off predicting about 10"


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

I like liver too ￼


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

43 with a light fog this morning. I can still see the house at the end of the street so it isn't that bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> My laptop did some weird stuff when I booted it this morning. It acted like I just installed windows. I had visions of loosing all my bookmarks. It didn't show it downloaded an update either. After going through the startup screens it booted normally.
> Mornin.


Course you do have everything backed up, right? I've been saying that for 30 years. I do have a box of hard drives in the closet from all the dead pc's. kinda the same thing as the drives are still accessible if I really need something (digital hoarding). haven't yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> lol I always had to at least "try" one of everything.


Me too. Growing up our dining room table was a pedestal table and I would stick food in the base that I didn't want to eat. I got caught when it started to smell.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too. Growing up our dining room table was a pedestal table and would stick food in the base that I didn't want to eat. I got caught when it started to smell.


we always had dogs and if you put a lot of butter on anything they'll eat it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Course you do have everything backed up, right? I've been saying that for 30 years. I do have a box of hard drives in the closet from all the dead pc's. kinda the same thing as the drives are still accessible if I really need something (digital hoarding). haven't yet


I've used up all the free space I have in the cloud with old pics, the rest would die with the machine. I don't even have the capability to burn CD's at the moment that I know of.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I had a phone update this morning and when I QUOTE it's weird. Totally screwed it up.


Took the update, now test quoting lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

wtheck...morning everyone.....welp guess this is gonna be the high for the day.....oh mothernature you spunky little wench....

welp at least i got my taco's and a full pot of coffee.......Amarillo was 1 this morning.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wtheck...morning everyone.....welp guess this is gonna be the high for the day.....oh mothernature you spunky little wench....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks. Stay warm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That sucks. Stay warm.


we are gonna try, you too when it swings your way....be warm and be safe for you and yours ok


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

The sky has that heavy ominous look to it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't even have the capability to burn CD's at the moment that I know of.


Does anyone? That's some Smithsonian shit!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does anyone? That's some Smithsonian shit!


*raises hand*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> *raises hand*


LOL of course you do.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL of course you do.


2010 Dell XPS FTW

I imaged the drive a couple years ago to dvd. Very useful


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does anyone? That's some Smithsonian shit!


I do! Want me to send you a mix CD?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I do! Want me to send you a mix CD?


I could hang it from my rearview mirror... nothing to play it on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 2010 Dell XPS FTW
> 
> I imaged the drive a couple years ago to dvd. Very useful


I had to check. Our HP windows 7 laptop is from 2012, you win!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night And not fun


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

I have a big box of CD's in my closet. I burned them all to a 4 Tb hard drive which my son has taken over to put movies on. We listen to Amazon music and watch YouTube videos for music in the evenings. I stream music to my stereo from my phone by bluetooth of our favorite radio stations during the morning. I'm trying to keep up with technology.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a big box of CD's in my closet. I burned them all to a 4 Tb hard drive which my son has taken over to put movies on. We listen to Amazon music and watch YouTube videos for music in the evenings. I stream music to my stereo from my phone by bluetooth of our favorite radio stations during the morning. I'm trying to keep up with technology.


Lesson I learned the hard way. If you're using an external hard drive for backup don't leave it connected to the computer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a big box of CD's in my closet. I burned them all to a 4 Tb hard drive which my son has taken over to put movies on. We listen to Amazon music and watch YouTube videos for music in the evenings. I stream music to my stereo from my phone by bluetooth of our favorite radio stations during the morning. I'm trying to keep up with technology.


I looked at turntables yesterday........


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey I guess it was that browser........my quoting is working again. Stupid update lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

I threw away my Childs Garden Of Grass album a few years ago. I cleaned a lot of weed on it back in the day. It's on YouTube now, definitely better when really stoned.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I looked at turntables yesterday........


Hipster

I bought my brother vinyl for christmas.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I threw away my Childs Garden Of Grass album a few years ago. I cleaned a lot of weed on it back in the day. It's on YouTube now, definitely better when really stoned.
> 
> View attachment 5240643



How have I never seen this before? Listening to it on Youtube and have the book in my cart on Amazon for the joint rolling table.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I looked at turntables yesterday........


since you've been good maybe Santa will bring you...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hipster
> 
> I bought my brother vinyl for christmas.
> 
> View attachment 5240648





BarnBuster said:


> since you've been good maybe Santa will bring you...
> View attachment 5240651


I talked with my dad and he thinks he still has one. Possibly here in storage in my shop. I gotta find it, but I definitely need an amplifier. I'm pretty sure I have his old speakers too. A good turntable is not cheap.

I have a lot of vinyl.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2022)

I gave my turntable and hundreds of records to my sister, about 3 yrs ago.
If I even remind her, she goes on a rant and forgets my kindness.

She found a '68 record I stole from her in '72, her led zepplin '73 album that she left when she moved, and a couple Little Feat albums my brother swiped from her when he moved, gave to me later. All my fault, 50 yrs later.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a lot of vinyl.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I threw away my Childs Garden Of Grass album a few years ago. I cleaned a lot of weed on it back in the day. It's on YouTube now, definitely better when really stoned.
> 
> View attachment 5240643


@raratt 
That's freaking hilarious thanks for sharing


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @raratt
> That's freaking hilarious thanks for sharing


I think it was a 70's So Cal thing, like Dr Demento. Fish Head song, Iowa Pot, Wildwood Weed, etc.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Country style ribs, asparagus, and a beer. Needs more weed... Sitting watching the snow swirl outside. It looks dry and light so far. not like heart attack snow. Might not be too bad to clean up!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Cold


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cold View attachment 5240706


You're a lot colder than us. That's so wild. O.O got your long undies?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Country style ribs, asparagus, and a beer. Needs more weed... Sitting watching the snow swirl outside. It looks dry and light so far. not like heart attack snow. Might not be too bad to clean up!


We've got about an inch so far with no quit in sight.
Prime Rib & roasted tater wedges, onions & carrots (seasoned with onion soup mix).

We've got room in the driveway & a couple of spare bedrooms.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got about an inch so far with no quit in sight.
> Prime Rib & roasted tater wedges, onions & carrots (seasoned with onion soup mix).
> 
> We've got room in the driveway & a couple of spare bedrooms.


I'll bring pizza!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Party at gwn's house!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You're a lot colder than us. That's so wild. O.O got your long undies?


 pjs


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> pjs


Fleece lined, like a boss?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Fleece lined, like a boss?


Footed


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 22, 2022)

With the dumper flap buttoned!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> With the dumper flap buttoned!


We can hope!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5240622And not fun View attachment 5240623


Heres what ive got coming my way


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Heres what ive got coming my way
> View attachment 5240720


just hit us, we got 20mph winds and the temp has already drop 20 degrees.....no factor in the wind chill itself


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cold View attachment 5240706


You must order a lot of pizzas. At least your phone seems to think so, .


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)

Just an average Thursday night at GWN’s house…lol I’m there


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2022)

The wind is picking up here. 8 below right now, and I just blew 6 inches of snow out of the driveway, pure powder. Fully expect.to have drifts to manage by morning


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> The wind is picking up here. 8 below right now, and I just blew 6 inches of snow out of the driveway, pure powder. Fully expect.to have drifts to manage by morning


Sitting in the car waiting for my lady at the salon…


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2022)

Ours is going the other way.
39f and rising, should be 49f by morning
It's going to be another monsoon, its crazy.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Sitting in the car waiting for my lady at the salon…
> 
> View attachment 5240725


It's 45 and gloomy at this end of the state.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Sitting in the car waiting for my lady at the salon…
> 
> View attachment 5240725


I know that dashboard display lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's 45 and gloomy at this end of the state.


It was like that last week here, didn’t even get into the 50s all day.

Christmas is supposed to be 78-80 degrees down here this year though


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that dashboard display lol


My gf’s car. Extra point if you can name the actual model…


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My gf’s car. Extra point if you can name the actual model…


Prius?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Ours is going the other way.
> 39f and rising, should be 49f by morning
> It's going to be another monsoon, its crazy.


Yeah 50° here tomorrow then close to 0° that's gonna lock everything up. Some places are going to have flooding before that I bet.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

I don't miss the Midwest weather at all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2022)

Is that normal to drop 5O degrees in 10
Minutes? I never heard of that before.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Food is needed lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that normal to drop 5O degrees in 10
> Minutes? I never heard of that before.


When I was in Colorado Springs it was in the 20's and snowing first thing in the morning, by lunch the snow was gone and it was 75 or so. That will mess with your head.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

Worked this morning for a few hours. Now home and on hummingbird feeder rotation. Doesn't take long to freeze a feeder solid when its 19 f outside along with 30 mph wind. Might finally freeze some bugs out!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My gf’s car. Extra point if you can name the actual model…


Eco sport or Escape boost hell I don't know but it is a Ford


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food is needed lol View attachment 5240728


Cheese with ???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheese with ???


Potatoes eggs corned beef


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheese with ???


More


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheese with ???


Cheese is a meal, right? This IS the midwest...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

we were 61 today for a time, i just looked at my phone now it says 36, and we have more of a drop coming.....this doesn't factor in the wind chill...and we also have nother 20 degrees more........

i think it's time for anti freeze......suds for the temple....why yes....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Potatoes eggs corned beef


And fresh biscuits, looks good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> When I was in Colorado Springs it was in the 20's and snowing first thing in the morning, by lunch the snow was gone and it was 75 or so. That will mess with your head.


Oh yeah, I remember living in Boulder Co and it snowed like 2 feet in the morning and by the afternoon it was all melted and I thought that was so awesome! No worries about driving around cuz the snow was all melted on the roads. That’s the kind of snow fall I like. See it and then it’s gone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

There is red and green peppers in there to


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

Years ago I worked in Utah at Snowbird. I'd start work at 5 am and by noon we would have watched 3 to 5 feet of snow drop.. Never seen lake effect snow before but damn is it a skiers dream!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

PSA don't give a person 1000 count of black cats and a metal trash can.....

people scatered...


weeeeeee


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Years ago I worked in Utah at Snowbird. I'd start work at 5 am and by noon we would have watched 3 to 5 feet of snow drop.. Never seen lake effect snow before but damn is it a skiers dream!


Sierra's do the same, orographic lifting as part of the adiabatic process causing dumpage....lol.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

Also why there is a desert on the leeward side.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2022)

Even puppy in y’all’s world


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sierra's do the same, orographic lifting as part of the adiabatic process causing dumpage....lol.


Keeps patroller hella busy! Always loved watching the upper cirque get blasted! Crazy to see the guns on the way up in the morning getting ready to blast in order to keep the canyon cleared. Around the same time I was working there UDOT lost a plow driver, literally a slide pushed his truck off the road and nearly killed him. Luck had it someone saw it happen and was able to get people out to dig the guy out. Decided I never needed to try my hand at that or snowcat driving.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 22, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good morning.
> Time for some hot Sumatra and a big ole dab with Teeg the Bear.
> 
> View attachment 5239163


awesome setup!


----------



## dabbles (Dec 22, 2022)

today i took a 2-3 grain rice ball of RSO and went to work at the pizza place. Right as it was kicking in hard i realized i was out of starter for the dough and had to drive over the mountain to another town to borrow some fr the other pizza place (its a chain). All the while my body was melting and it felt like my hands were pouring rivers of sweat. I was the fun kinda high where everything was an epic adventure, plus, my boss let me do the whole drive while on the clock.

When i got back to work about a decade or so later my manager gave me a tiny jar of honey oil to make up for using my vape all the time, so i'd say it was a good day. Sure wasn't boring.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Eco sport or Escape boost hell I don't know but it is a Ford


Escort, but you got the make correct.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Escort, but you got the make correct.


Right after posting that I was thinking probe but I was still wrong really what year? Are they still making the escort?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Emergency run got to go to the son's house change of furnace filter so they can have some heat


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Right after posting that I was thinking probe but I was still wrong really what year? Are they still making the escort?


It’s a 2018 I think? Last year they made it


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

Snow was supposed to be here around 4 pm today, nothing yet and still cold as a witches tit. Least the edibles are starting to kick in!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

18 F and freezing sleet!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

-8 and windy cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Snow was supposed to be here around 4 pm today, nothing yet and still cold as a witches tit. Least the edibles are starting to kick in!


In a brass bra in January cold


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 22, 2022)

I hear you guys up north are getting 9-10 long, hard, inches over the next week. 

Best of luck.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

21 now, wind chill of 5...family is in the house, bowl loaded, and now I am gonna see how I suck at xbox


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)

16 f sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5240831


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5240831


lol..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

Thangs that make you go hmmm


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 23, 2022)

G'morning. Wakey bakey. How about nice leisurely day?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm going to put out a few lights today. Probably.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy Friday fuckers, let the day drinking begin


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2022)

-6*F 1/2” snow over very light freezing drizzle glaze. Treacherous.
Knee bends done
Wiener dogs carried out and up to road to shit, paws warmed by me afterwards.
Dogs fed
Personal chuck Soulmate x Cherry Queen buds into paper bags for further drying.
Cherry Lotus in the Vapor Genie.
Black Silk in Fat Bottom Girl.

Goooood Morning!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> -6*F 1/2” snow over very light freezing drizzle glaze. Treacherous.
> Knee bends done
> Wiener dogs carried out and up to road to shit, paws warmed by me afterwards.
> Dogs fed
> ...


princess refused his walk this morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2022)

Morning. I'll just spectate today


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2022)

Wind's been howling all night, woke up wondering why I had a freight train coming up the street.
I thought it was the "Wreaths Across America" tractor trailer convoy coming by again, it's just like that.

Not much heavy rain yet, but the howling from the wind is unnerving.
Usually it has gaps, but its just non stop moaning, then howling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2022)

Morning





It's gonna be a crazy day.

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Fucking ouch., my hand froze to the gate while I was trying to open the lock. And the old dog pooped, then laid down in the snow. I think he was gonna let jack frost take him... Hope the garbage pickup folks don't freeze to death today. What a job. 
Blustery, -10, snow is very light. It looks like christmas out there!! I wish it were better snowball snow...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2022)

Polar fleece lined Wrangler Cargo Pants.
Cozy and warm and no long johns.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Polar fleece lined Wrangler Cargo Pants.
> Cozy and warm and no long johns.


Mine are in the wash, i love those pants.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2022)

10 tons of Trash Truck and steep winding roads here do not mix.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

Unseen Frozen dog shit sounds like a toe breaker . Don’t y’all be licking no outside flag poles today .


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Friday fuckers, let the day drinking begin


You aren't even gonna wait until brunch time? Damn, I was gonna join you, but now I'm scared.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You aren't even gonna wait until brunch time? Damn, I was gonna join you, but now I'm scared.


Easing into it with hot chocolate and baileys


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

Hell yes !!!! Be afraid be very afraid !!!

Somebody’s getting tattooed when the mantra is spoken .

edit: dark web you might be ok . Rules said specifically “no girly drinks “ nothing scary in that cupboard.i WAS worried for you in prefight stare down not gonna lie


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You aren't even gonna wait until brunch time? Damn, I was gonna join you, but now I'm scared.


Me too, usually I have a 2 hr headstart with coffee before she gets up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2022)

nice thing about being retired, you don't HAVE to get up and go to work


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> nice thing about being retired, you don't HAVE to get up and go to work
> View attachment 5240874


I don't have to go to work, but many years of mom yelling at me to "go shovel before it gets stomped down and turns into ice and you KNOW if I twist my ankle because of it and can't go to work, you're grounded" scare me awake any morning there is snow on the ground... does it ever wear off?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Me too, usually I have a 2 hr headstart with coffee before she gets up.


gonna add some dabs to the mix.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I don't have to go to work, but many years of mom yelling at me to "go shovel before it gets stomped down and turns into ice and you KNOW if I twist my ankle because of it and can't go to work, you're grounded" scare me awake any morning there is snow on the ground... does it ever wear off?


NO! I do get out there even at 4am to shovel if it's snowing hard. Easier shoveling 2 inches at a time vs. 8 or 10.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Whelp... Gonna brave the bluster and go to the store.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

You fly I’ll buy … Today is game day and kids are on a level up mission .. Grab me bottle of Jameson , pack of camel unfiltered’s and box of hostess (dealers choice) ,breakfast.

The call to arms as been sounded ,fuckers  , love this day !!!!! Saddle up


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Unseen Frozen dog shit sounds like a toe breaker . Don’t y’all be licking no outside flag poles today .





SpaceGrease said:


> Unseen Frozen dog shit sounds like a toe breaker . Don’t y’all be licking no outside flag poles today .


The toe breaker will be a sole smear when it warms


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

Naw man , little dogs who “smear “ don’t brave the cold to shit outside .They use the cats litter box .. only thing freezing up today is big ole wolf shits ,ya know they size that will take ya foot off from the knee down if frozen and unseen


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

Y’all have a great day and get after it .She has inspired us all !!!!!






Gonna go check in early w/the locals !


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> You fly I’ll buy … Today is game day and kids are on a level up mission .. Grab me bottle of Jameson , pack of camel unfiltered’s and box of hostess (dealers choice) ,breakfast.


Did my best. I have an aversion to nicotine, so I got you some wedding cake and zigzags


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

@BobBitchen X Games at Monmouth you going?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @BobBitchen X Games at Monmouth you going?


thought they were going to be in Aspen ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

Morning....sheesh i think i scratched my truck with my nipple this morning....TGIFF........hope everyone is keepin warm and toasty...

woke up this morning to a chilly 15, windchill 0, yep that's here....luckly we didn't get any precip that would have made it a mess.....high today 34F and then we are back down....

welp time to get the tummy toasty.......picked up some Caldo this morning....nice and warm......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

Raining when I woke up now it’s cold, windy and snowing. 

time for another dab


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5240944


Flipping YouTube I was watching x-games in Alaska yesterday now that I think about it could have been from a year or two ago lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

Yuppers


----------



## StareCase (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ... Raining when I woke up now it’s cold, windy and snowing ... time for another dab ...


I was thinking "We have the same weather here" ... now I see why. 

With our weather too shitty for an outside smoke, I have been compensating by adding little blobs of cannabutter into the morning coffee. Good, good, good ... good vibrations.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Flipping YouTube I was watching x-games in Alaska yesterday now that I think about it could have been from a year or two ago lol


A guy from Mammoth, Dusty Henricksen, won gold in 2021, maybe that was it


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

18 f with a layer of frozen sleet on the ground and the city is shut down. Let the 4 day weekend begin!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Unseen Frozen dog shit sounds like a toe breaker . Don’t y’all be licking no outside flag poles today .


Poopslicle


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna add some dabs to the mix.
> View attachment 5240875


Let the holidays begin!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

@DarkWeb we getting white girl wasted or what?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb we getting white girl wasted or what?
> 
> View attachment 5241012


That looks like a sugar rush! Do you mix them, or double fist 2 different flavors of hot cocoa?

I'll have an afternoon egg nog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb we getting white girl wasted or what?
> 
> View attachment 5241012


I'll have to take a raincheck on that. Little guy was just diagnosed with flu.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

That is so fucking funny … get em … dark web where you be … she’s







only correct white girl shit faced follow up has to be peppermint schnapps … Answer the bell. the betting public is at the edge of their seat and ready to tear up betting slips. we need






Shots have been fired !!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll have to take a raincheck on that. Little guy was just diagnosed with flu.


Bummer. Right before xmas. Speedy recovery :[


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 23, 2022)

Wife thinks I should pack more than shorts for the trip up to my mom's house.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll have to take a* forfeit* on that. Little guy was just diagnosed with flu.


Sorry to hear that, hope he feels better soon. She was going to wipe the floor with you anyway


----------



## StareCase (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ... we getting white girl wasted or what? ...


You can get wasted in both English & French ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That looks like a sugar rush! Do you mix them, or double fist 2 different flavors of hot cocoa?
> 
> I'll have an afternoon egg nog.


Baileys was for coco, I haven’t opened the tequila rose yet. We’ve been drinking gin and tonics and cafe xo shots

and dabs many dabs. The zipper on the gazebo is frozen from the rain so no joints 



DarkWeb said:


> I'll have to take a raincheck on that. Little guy was just diagnosed with flu.


I wasn’t expecting him to drink!

J/k  I hope it passes quickly


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Baileys was for coco, I haven’t opened the tequila rose yet. We’ve been drinking gin and tonics and cafe xo shots
> 
> and dabs many dabs. The zipper on the gazebo is frozen from the rain so no joints


Gin and tonic? Classy! 
Ohhh, lame! I have a window open and the fan on while I snoke. Tango, who is always wherever I am is under three blankets, hiding from the cold. 

Do you still dab inside? Is the smoke less cloying?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2022)

And STILL ROLLITUPs light weight champion … with a fury of unanswered 






Well done champ !!! Well done !!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2022)

I had a beer and a joint with breakfast, but the 3 hr nap afterward really put me out of the contest...
I just woke up and found out I lost!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a beer and a joint with breakfast, but the 3 hr nap afterward really put me out of the contest...
> I just woke up and found out I lost!


This race seems to be more about the vibes, than the destination. Not sure how wholesome and comfy "white girl wasted" vibes ARE, having never been one, but you know... the spirits are what count.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Gin and tonic?


That makes me play pinball down the hallway...I'm out of tonic and lime.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> This race seems to be more about the vibes, than the destination. Not sure how wholesome and comfy "white girl wasted" vibes ARE, having never been one, but you know... the spirits are what count.


I'm having a second breakfast+ a second beer . Probably joint#3.
I never got to the wasted part, a cherry wink cookie put me under.
Looks like perfect dose for the brother in law coming over, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Gin and tonic? Classy!
> Ohhh, lame! I have a window open and the fan on while I snoke. Tango, who is always wherever I am is under three blankets, hiding from the cold.
> 
> Do you still dab inside? Is the smoke less cloying?


with dabs I find the smell is gone with the smoke. And they don’t burn a long time like joints


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a beer and a joint with breakfast, but the 3 hr nap afterward really put me out of the contest...
> I just woke up and found out I lost!


I’m probably going to need a nap soon.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 23, 2022)

Got 9" last night and supposed to get another 12"+ today... the wind is whipping so ive filled my bath tub up with water incase the power goes out.. no the bath tub water isnt for people.. its to flush the toilet and for other things.. lol.. 
Theres a full blown blizzard right now and my brother wants me to come over for a christmas party.. lmao... what a fucker..lol.. i told him sure ill come but im not walking back to moms drunk in the middle of the night in a blizzard..lol..


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> with dabs I find the smell is gone with the smoke. And they don’t burn a long time like joints


I think I just eventually resigned myself to having a house that smells like weed, when I started growing. People notice it for sure.
I have tipped with weed before when the smell was pointed out cheekily. Electricians loved that shit..


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Got 9" last night and supposed to get another 12"+ today...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 23, 2022)

raratt said:


>


I was waiting for some one to quote this.. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I was waiting for some one to quote this.. lol


Knew it was gonna happen, just wanted to see who broke first.
(I was right on the edge)


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Knew it was gonna happen, just wanted to see who broke first.
> (I was right on the edge)


I thought DarkWeb would of jumped on it but raratt got there first.. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m probably going to need a nap soon.


Oh come on champ you can do another


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 23, 2022)

If you ever run into a group of people partying in a blizzard it would be same to assume they are from northern Michigan.. lol.. 
Full on blizzard right now and im going to a christmas party.. years ago i wouldnt of even flinched , but now that im older im more like _I dont know man, walking back home drunk to moms isnt as fun as it once was when you're old.. _


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll have to take a raincheck on that. Little guy was just diagnosed with flu.


Hopefully little man feels better real soon


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2022)

Rolling blackouts across our area, lights on so far.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2022)

Ah......and everyone is home. Now I can have a drink and smoke. Haven't even had any today  

It just dropped 25° in the last hour.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah......and everyone is home. Now I can have a drink and smoke. Haven't even had any today
> 
> It just dropped 25° in the last hour.


Well you got 3 minutes to go


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

All right I'm ready now


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I thought DarkWeb would of jumped on it but raratt got there first.. lol


It had to be done.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5241081
> 
> I'm not gonna complain.


Want to trade?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

Braved the ice covered streets for a HD trip. No issues if you don't drive like a idiot.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Braved the ice covered streets for a HD trip. No issues if you don't drive like a idiot.


It's the other idiots


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah......and everyone is home. Now I can have a drink and smoke. Haven't even had any today
> 
> It just dropped 25° in the last hour.


It's going from 50f to 2f by 5 am morning here, wind just picked up again.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 23, 2022)

Been cruising on the 1.5 tsp. of cannabutter since about noon ... with no signs of letting up. Feels like we are still climbing. 

This buzz should get me through to cone #1 in about 3 hours.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5241091


Proper snow storm!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's the other idiots


So true


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Such an odd behavior. Old dog Whiskey tried to lie down in the snow again and sleep just now. He has short fur, so I obviously hoisted his heavy ass up the steps, but what on earth.Maybe he is getting super cold sensitive in his old age. He's back to playing now that we're inside...
Still chilly out there, and this snow sucks. Tried to pelt the small dog, and the balls disintegrated in midair. Hmph.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So true


Wife and I did a easy 45 mile trainer ride which is always more entertaining if you have a little gummy before hand. . Now it's burrito time!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Such an odd behavior. Old dog Whiskey tried to lie down in the snow again and sleep just now. He has short fur, so I obviously hoisted his heavy ass up the steps, but what on earth.Maybe he is getting super cold sensitive in his old age. He's back to playing now that we're inside...
> Still chilly out there, and this snow sucks. Tried to pelt the small dog, and the balls disintegrated in midair. Hmph.


That is strange maybe cold shock do you have a shirt or a hoodie you can try putting it on him poor guy Odin does crazy shit when it gets really cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2022)

Hay we are warming up


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2022)

Next level Caroling...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is strange maybe cold shock do you have a shirt or a hoodie you can try putting it on him poor guy Odin does crazy shit when it gets really cold


That's what I am thinking. It just is so cold that he is shutting down a little. He doesn't tolerate anything tight on him, but I am not keeping them outside for long, and they both have tons of blankets in their beds and crates.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 24, 2022)

Damn 32° in FL. Good morning. Makes the coffee even better.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2022)

We have 2 sister Dachshunds that old and have the back thing wiener dogs get. Pretty healthy but not made for 0 temps. I carry them out to their spot and back and wrap em up if they are too cold.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2022)

Morning 

@CaliRootz88 posted this yesterday lol I've had it saved since before Thanksgiving.....so I'm still posting it  

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Hopefully everyone is warm, well, stoned and merry. -3° here big difference from 51° yesterday. 

Big plans? We have family up. So...busy lol sometimes having fun is a lot of work


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning
> View attachment 5241207
> @CaliRootz88 posted this yesterday lol I've had it saved since before Thanksgiving.....so I'm still posting it
> 
> ...


That looks like the guy who did nipples jenga, and veggie chopping with his donger... 

I have zero plans. And I love it. Sit underneath the dogs, and play video games. Gotta get a die hard watch in there somewhere...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That looks like the guy who did nipples jenga, and veggie chopping with his donger...
> 
> I have zero plans. And I love it. Sit underneath the dogs, and play video games. Gotta get a die hard watch in there somewhere...


This guy?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This guy?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/ex1x85


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/ex1x85


He's got a bunch of different ones


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He's got a bunch of different ones


He's very funny. I would end up with pottery shards everywhere. He has super coordination.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

2 1/2 hrs of sleep not enough coffee to you all may you have a great day and a better night damit it is cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

Well I guess that I'm not gonna cut tomorrow maybe another week and my other lady is coming along nicely


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

It was clear a couple hours ago.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> It was clear a couple hours ago.
> Mornin.
> 
> View attachment 5241257
> ...


Please say that is fog and not smoke


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Please say that is fog and not smoke


Fog, too wet for things to burn.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Fog, too wet for things to burn.


Ok that's all good then you all need the liquid just don't take that pretty car out


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 24, 2022)

Deck the Halls, my friends!


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok that's all good then you all need the liquid just don't take that pretty car out


Forgot one thing for Xmas dinner I need to go pick up. The store is only a few miles away so I'll probably wait and see if it burns off a bit first.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Forgot one thing for Xmas dinner I need to go pick up. The store is only a few miles away so I'll probably wait and see if it burns off a bit first.


Sounds like a good reason to work on cardio lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds like a good reason to work on cardio lol


Wish I could, my back doesn't allow me to. I'm short a disk at L5-S1. Took a four hour surgery to pick all the pieces of it out of my back.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 24, 2022)

yesterdays weather...what a day.
This guy got some awesome shots along the coast.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 24, 2022)

My company coming over for Christmas Eve cancelled for covid. 
Kind of bored now, putting everything away, got 3 types of salmon I didn't open yet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wish I could, my back doesn't allow me to. I'm short a disk at L5-S1. Took a four hour surgery to pick all the pieces of it out of my back.


I feel you on that rods in my lower back and plates in my neck


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2022)

Finally got around to thinning the undercarriage of my ladies. One week into 12/12 and they are finally showing me what they got. Warming up here thankfully, wife and I might actually make it outside for a walk today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finally got around to thinning the undercarriage of my ladies. One week into 12/12 and they are finally showing me what they got. Warming up here thankfully, wife and I might actually make it outside for a walk today.
> View attachment 5241277
> View attachment 5241278


Very nice


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I guess that I'm not gonna cut tomorrow maybe another week and my other lady is coming along nicely View attachment 5241241View attachment 5241242View attachment 5241244View attachment 5241245View attachment 5241247


The house will smell great on Xmas day. Xmas joy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The house will smell great on Xmas day. Xmas joy.


Have you warmed up down there yet?


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

I can see the house at the end of the street again... almost partly sunny now.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can see the house at the end of the street again... almost partly sunny now.


You held the fog demons off!


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You held the fog demons off!


Wish I had that capability. I don't mess with Mother Nature, she always wins.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2022)

Gingerbread massacre coming soon…


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Gingerbread massacre coming soon…
> 
> View attachment 5241325
> 
> View attachment 5241328


Damn, a few of those guys earned a real beating. Most are missing one limb/head but a few have 2 missing. Did they do something naughty?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Damn, a few of those guys earned a real beating. Most are missing one limb/head but a few have 2 missing. Did they do something naughty?


Halfway done with the tray…


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Halfway done with the tray…
> 
> View attachment 5241349View attachment 5241351View attachment 5241352


Just a flesh wound...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 24, 2022)

Just a dollars worth of hide


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2022)

I think I’m done now…can you guess the three my kid decorated


----------



## DCcan (Dec 24, 2022)

Let Festivus begin!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Let Festivus begin!
> 
> View attachment 5241368


I want a pickeled corn thing.
And that one walnut. That’s an interesting platter.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Let Festivus begin!
> 
> View attachment 5241368


You got hit with a gift box storm!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I want a pickeled corn thing.
> And that one walnut. That’s an interesting platter.


That's less than half of it, put most of it away when guests cancelled for covid.
Still have 5 more cheeses, 3 different salmons, 3 more cracker assortments, more veggies.
Just went thru a mini nacho platter, starting on the beer assortment.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's less than half of it, put most of it away when guests cancelled for covid.
> Still have 5 more cheeses, 3 different salmons, 3 more cracker assortments, more veggies.
> Just went thru a mini nacho platter, starting on the beer assortment.


Damn, that sounds awesome! This is what we are munching on. It came in the mail today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 24, 2022)

That looks scrumptious!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn, that sounds awesome! This is what we are munching on. It came in the mail today.
> View attachment 5241390


That is a toothless old man's nightmare but damn it looks so good lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2022)

Wife and I just watched the new "Christmas Story" pretty good entertainment!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 24, 2022)

Wake part ... "It's A Wonderful Life"

Bake part ( which starts very soon ) ... "A Christmas Carol". The 1951 Alistair Sim version.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 24, 2022)

"Old Marley was as dead as a door nail. This must be distinctly understood or nothing wonderful can come of this story of which I am about to relate ..."


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone, be safe out there...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5241452
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, be safe out there...


Right back atcha, brother! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

The same to you @BudmanTX and @Metasynth


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2022)

Someone is comfy...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2022)

Kids asleep, Santa just dropped by…


----------



## DeadHeadX (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, everyone. Think I’ll wake and bake right now. I typically get a little coffee in me first, then off we go. Hohoho


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2022)

Black Silk in Fat. Bottom Girl
Vaping a Bag Dawg Freebie 
Morning, Merry Christmas!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, meeps and meepettes.
:]


----------



## bk78 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

Have a joyful and adventurous day . locals in this thread are as solid as it gets anywhere ,Thank you for the everyday to all .

Merry Christmas to you and your families !!




But shit hasn’t changed same rules apply “no girly drinks “ !


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to Ya!


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Ho Ho. I'm still searching the interwebs for Santa's naughty list...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Happy Ho Ho. I'm still searching the interwebs for Santa's naughty list...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

Right , Search no further we are the list !!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 25, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> ... But shit hasn’t changed same rules apply “no girly drinks “ ! ...


Sage advice:



Merry Christmas to all ...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

Interesting Interesting…. Which one ..which one start with …huuuum …

I gotta go triple bogey right from the starting block and finish up w/old flame …

everything in the middle is the adventure .


----------



## StareCase (Dec 25, 2022)

That's both the Old Flame Brunette and the Red which are both a meal in themselves. 

I like your rotation - I'll try that order this year. But I confess that I typically get stuck when I reach the Smithwick's side of the flat.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

I should have made beer bread, damn...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

Understandable but if you want a shot at the champion in her next title defense power through smithwick POWER THROUGH !!!!!

edit : you already know old flame RED puts everyone to bed … happy holiday have fun !!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> old flame RED puts everyone to bed


That's why I dropped her.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)

Cue the fog.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you warmed up down there yet?


Not yet but the sun is shining.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 25, 2022)

I am alone by choice and it's like Christmas! I can do anything I want today. Got a pizza in the oven right now.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Xmas, everyone. I hope everyone is enjoying their favorite smoke right now.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to y’all, and to y’all a good beer!

that’s how it goes, right?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2022)

Well got 2 belts of makers mark in me, fixed to go to lunch, tamales and Chilli this afternoon, with sliced pork and cheese



Time for brunch... 

Merry Christmas everyone

I even got an 18pk...shhh don't tell the wife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Well got 2 belts of makers mark in me, fixed to go to lunch, tamales and Chilli this afternoon, with sliced pork and cheese
> 
> View attachment 5241569
> 
> ...


Alright alright since you twisted my arm


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5241591


The incredible gummy lol


----------



## StareCase (Dec 25, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> ... I hope everyone is enjoying their favorite smoke right now ...


Nope ... couldn't see a thing so I haven't been able to pack some cones yet. 

We dropped by to see the 7 y.o. grandson's XMas haul. One of the things he hauled was a multi-fire NERF gun - with hard tipped bullets so they can fly farther.

And this morning, Junior came a shootin!

I took one in the right eye followed by another in the left eye a split second later. Thought I would never see again.

That was nearly 5 hours ago and the nonstop watering is beginning to subside.

But on the + side ... I can now see the tips of the cones so I should be able to pack a couple for later on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5241591


That is fucking beautiful !!!!

edit: We stick w/baked goods and hard candies cause detailed gummies are a pain in the D for our household at least.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Guys, I chose the wrong Christmas drinking game. Christmas chronicles, and every time the siblings have an argument sip your eggnog.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Nope ... couldn't see a thing so I haven't been able to pack some cones yet.
> 
> We dropped by to see the 7 y.o. grandson's XMas haul. One of the things he hauled was a multi-fire NERF gun - with hard tipped bullets so they can fly farther.
> 
> ...


That grandkid is ready for a level up on day 1 ?
That is proud grandpop shit !!! Level up Level up level up . What a great day,today !!!!

edit :both eyes on day 1 ..shiiiiiiit ! We will take it !


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Guys, I chose the wrong Christmas drinking game. Christmas chronicles, and every time the siblings have an argument sip your eggnog.


It could be worse, shots instead of a sip...


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> It could be worse, shots instead of a sip...


I'm in, if you're buying O:


----------



## StareCase (Dec 25, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> ... That is proud grandpop shit !!! ...


And I have already given him some advice. 

Next year ... shoot Grandma!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

StareCase said:


> And I have already given him some advice.
> 
> Next year ... shoot Grandma!!


Couldn't you advocate for peace at this point?
Maybe a nice set of target boards. Spare gma the blindness...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

By this time next year grandma needs to be 10’ behind and not down range 

Edit: level up level up level up


----------



## StareCase (Dec 25, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> By this time next year grandma needs to be 10’ behind and not down range  ...


LOL!!

He is 7 ... we figure he'll lose all of his ammo by New Years Day.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Can I just say, as a loser with no family or loved ones in close proximity, thanks for the laughs guys. Really made me smile on what is usually a bummer of a day.
Still wondering why starecase is on a grandma blinding kick, but you know...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)

7 you say that Areo Epc-9 w/ 8.3 “would be a great 8 Xmas present,just sayen 

think I had dads 4-10 by 7 but had to squeeze off some 12 gauge 1st to earn it . 1st one sucked but story goes I backed up to a tree w/the butt on #2 after I stopped crying but I don’t remember and they lie on me all the time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2022)

Yes yes I will most definitely


----------



## StareCase (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ... Still wondering why starecase is on a grandma blinding kick, but you know ...


Well ... that advice was doled out at about 10:00 AM. 

I have since suggested other less destructive activities with Mrs Starecase.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is a toothless old man's nightmare but damn it looks so good lol


It looks good but it wasn’t that great. A lot of it had no flavor. I ended up throwing most of it in the trash. Picked out the cashews, pistachios, apricots and whatever those little dried up white things were.


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can I just say, as a loser with no family or loved ones in close proximity, thanks for the laughs guys. Really made me smile on what is usually a bummer of a day.


You're not a loser, and we love you.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Well ... that advice was doled out at about 10:00 AM.
> 
> I have since suggested other less destructive activities with Mrs Starecase.


Thanks for trying to preserve grandmas.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> You're not a loser, and we love you.


Yeah huh! But thanks :]


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Can I just say, as a loser with no family or loved ones in close proximity, thanks for the laughs guys. Really made me smile on what is usually a bummer of a day.
> Still wondering why starecase is on a grandma blinding kick, but you know...


You got us


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You got us


Thanks DW. Now you need to cool it on those girly drinks..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Thanks DW. Now you need to cool it on those girly drinks..


That stuff has bad hangover written all over it lol 

Kid drinks


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

This morning was fun....but we were very tired from getting everything ready. And half way through the day my wife now has caught the flu 

I'm still tired but not sick  What a day.....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This morning was fun....but we were very tired from getting everything ready. And half way through the day my wife now has caught the flu
> 
> I'm still tired but not sick  What a day.....


It was the kid who brought it home right?
Speedy recovery for you guys. Hope you all have plenty of time to rest.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This morning was fun....but we were very tired from getting everything ready. And half way through the day my wife now has caught the flu
> 
> I'm still tired but not sick  What a day.....


Tf...dude....u ok


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Tf...dude....u ok


How is your xmas, budman?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> It was the kid who brought it home right?
> Speedy recovery for you guys. Hope you all have plenty of time to rest.


Yeah, and he still says he's feeling good lol

I made some sourdough bread. My timing was off because of all the stuff going on lol but it'll be good for tomorrow.


And I have another going too but with garlic and fresh rosemary in it


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, and he still says he's feeling good lol
> 
> I'm made some sourdough bread. My timing was off because of all the stuff going on lol but it'll be good for tomorrow.
> View attachment 5241680
> ...


I'd eat that...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Tf...dude....u ok


Yeah, just flu going around.....fun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

. They don’t sell beer in this fucking State on Christmas! I go into the Speedy and Conco gas stations to grab a beer and they have little pad locks on the beer doors!! I’m like what is going on here?? We aren’t allow to sell beer on Christmas Day. Seriously ??? this is Colorado. Never in my life….


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'd eat that...


I don't know if it even tastes good lol smells great


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . They don’t sell beer in this fucking State on Christmas! I go into the Speedy and Conco gas stations to grab a beer and they have little pad locks on the beer doors!! I’m like what is going on here?? We aren’t allow to sell beer on Christmas Day. Seriously ??? this is Colorado. Never in my life….


Fook! Time to move!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . They don’t sell beer in this fucking State on Christmas! I go into the Speedy and Conco gas stations to grab a beer and they have little pad locks on the beer doors!! I’m like what is going on here?? We aren’t allow to sell beer on Christmas Day. Seriously ??? this is Colorado. Never in my life….


No beer on xmas? Yiiiikes. That is sad...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> How is your xmas, budman?


Wasn't bad I have to say, thanks for asking...got to see the family, and the grandkids...been drinking since 10, markers mark thing.....earlier...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, just flu going around.....fun


No shit....


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

I ordered out, and tipped the driver in person for the first time in forever. They chose some hash over 40 bucks. Gave them a nice marble. Hope it lasts then a bit.
Xmas delivery drivers are heroes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

How do they legalize shrooms but do this? It’s completely insane.
lol, I was thinking about breaking open the door with the padlock and stealing a couple but videos and all… At the Conco gas station the pad locks weren’t on and I was like , oh hell yeas!! Opened and closed the doors like 4 times, to make sure it was On! I grab a couple tall ones had to the register and then the cashier is all like, I am so sorry but you can’t buy that today because it’s Christmas. It’s a state law. Hello?? Where am I? It’s a holiday and can’t even Celebrate . SMH.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do they legalize shrooms but do this? It’s completely insane.
> lol, I was thinking about breaking open the door with the padlock and stealing a couple but videos and all… At the Conco gas station the pad locks weren’t on and I was like , oh hell yeas!! Opened and closed the doors like 4 times, to make sure it was On! I grab a couple tall ones had to the register and then the cashier is all like, I am so sorry but you can’t buy that today because it’s Christmas. It’s a state law. Hello?? Where am I? It’s a holiday and can’t even Celebrate . SMH.
> View attachment 5241682


So sorry, how frustrating


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> So sorry, how frustrating


I got over it. Will know better next time. They could have posted this shit somewhere. anyway i have high hopes for this place. Just got here.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got over it. Will know better next time. They could have posted this shit somewhere. anyway i have high hopes for this place. Just got here.


Well here is hoping to a fantabulous future there. Good luck, friend, and happy xmas to you. We don't talk often, but hopefully some day we can be smoke budz :]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Well here is hoping to a fantabulous future there. Good luck, friend, and happy xmas to you. We don't talk often, but hopefully some day we can be smoke budz :]


ThanksRsawr! Happy new year to you as well. Yes or shroom buds!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks pops. Still loving this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2022)

Five copies for my mother


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do they legalize shrooms but do this? It’s completely insane.
> lol, I was thinking about breaking open the door with the padlock and stealing a couple but videos and all… At the Conco gas station the pad locks weren’t on and I was like , oh hell yeas!! Opened and closed the doors like 4 times, to make sure it was On! I grab a couple tall ones had to the register and then the cashier is all like, I am so sorry but you can’t buy that today because it’s Christmas. It’s a state law. Hello?? Where am I? It’s a holiday and can’t even Celebrate . SMH.
> View attachment 5241682


Hey!!!
As soon as it was noon the poor guy running the store today (christmas)sold me booze...lol (Ml)


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 25, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Five copies for my mother


Gonna see my


----------



## dabbles (Dec 26, 2022)

I love hash.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2022)

me to


----------



## dabbles (Dec 26, 2022)

My god those look tasty.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2022)

dabbles said:


> My god those look tasty.


Thanks for that and by the way welcome


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

Work hard .. play hard … here we go .ding ding






Morning morning … the celebration continues.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

Eggs and bacon, and more christmas movies.
Yaaaaay :]
Good beep!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

Well rsawr looks like it’s just you & I . we musta put a hurt on these kids yesterday and they can’t answer the bell . I know ima little sore .

Follow me we will give John daily a call I guarantee he is still partying we will go take his crown to end the year .






Errr New Years .


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ... Thanks for trying to preserve grandmas ...


Can't speak for other grandmas - but Mrs. Starecase is very special to me and well worth the preservation efforts. Cause I ain't the dude I am today without her in my life. 

She even has her own theme song.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

Lightweights, pffft.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> ... Well rsawr looks like it’s just you & I . we musta put a hurt on these kids yesterday and they can’t answer the bell ...


Nope ... you got a third. I am into Cup #3 of coffee and just about to give the 2nd of the girls in VEG her weekly dose of eats.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

Coffee sounds good...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

Fuck yea ..love it … you can’t teach heart .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Coffee sounds good...


Maaan .. think I gotta go Bloody Mary ..Hair of the dog … I did not make into whiskey last night cause of em…I had rockstar potential last night til the better 1/2 whipped it out of me  .


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

Well, first attempt at a coffee eggnog shake ended...
Curdled.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . They don’t sell beer in this fucking State on Christmas! I go into the Speedy and Conco gas stations to grab a beer and they have little pad locks on the beer doors!! I’m like what is going on here?? We aren’t allow to sell beer on Christmas Day. Seriously ??? this is Colorado. Never in my life….


Up until 5 or 6 months ago you could only buy 3% beer at gas stations and wine only at liquor stores( allowed in grocery stores now) before you could only buy full strength beer, wine and spirits at package stores. 
They definitely have some weird laws regarding alcohol out there.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ... They chose some hash over 40 bucks ...


Smart drivers. I reckon that made their evening.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 26, 2022)

Morning. Jury is out on good


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ... Well, first attempt at a coffee eggnog shake ended ... Curdled.  ...


EECH! All those "floaties" on the top?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

StareCase said:


> EECH! All those "floaties" on the top?


Textured coffee isn't for me...


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> ... Textured coffee isn't for me ...


I hear ya. It's either light brown or I dump it down. 

But as my penance for not sometimes not putting the cream back in the fridge and leaving it out overnight, occasionally we play "Nielson's Roulette". I gotta use that cream that was left out. 

Surprisingly, you get far fewer floaties than you might think.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 26, 2022)

Over did the edibles just a weeee bit after dinner last night. Still feel queazy


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Over did the edibles just a weeee bit after dinner last night. Still feel queazy


Ooof, do edibles frequently cause you tummy aches, or just when you have too many?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Ooof, do edibles frequently cause you tummy aches, or just when you have too many?



Just when I overdo things. I should’ve just taken the one and been done, but I double dipped.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> ... Over did the edibles just a weeee bit after dinner last night. Still feel queazy ...


Is that espresso ... or a Guinness?

( LOL!!! And I see that you snipped a piece of that wonderous disappearing conversation from "Big Sean" )


----------



## bk78 (Dec 26, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Is that espresso ... or a Guinness?
> 
> ( LOL!!! And I see that you snipped a piece of that wonderous disappearing conversation from "Big Sean" )


quad shot of espresso


----------



## StareCase (Dec 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> ... quad shot of espresso ...


Get that in ya BK! Hope you are feeling a little more human soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2022)

Morning everyone. 
I think I'm gonna go back to bed.....have a great Monday.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Morning everyone.
> I think I'm gonna go back to bed.....have a great Monday.


I'm not staying up long either. Fn brandy manhattans LOL


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

Fuck all that back to bed shit …. We up … let’s go !!!!






edit:” cause the beats and lines are so dope “


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 26, 2022)

Hush now


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2022)

It's not from alcohol. I think I'm getting flu too


----------



## bk78 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

That’s just facts…I got be more balanced in my “don’t let me die now, edible prayer” .

I have been using same one for the last few grippers .


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> That’s just facts…I got be more balanced in my “don’t let me die now, edible prayer” .
> 
> I have been using same one for the last few grippers .


You gotta just ride the lighting. Prayers mean you're already giving in D:


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gotta just ride the lighting. Prayers mean you're already giving in D:


Deny, deny, deny


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You gotta just ride the lighting. Prayers mean you're already giving in D:


Step your game up .your not going NO where deep enough if your not asking for help.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yea ,idk about all that ride it out …,when you down there deep
> 
> Step your game up .your not going NO where deep enough if your not asking for help.


I mean, I HAVE asked for help. I had to call an ambulance the first time I had edibles. Since then I ride the lightning...

No high will ever be that intense, which is a shame, honestly.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)

You win ..I dont know anything about the edible ambulance rides .

Edit: I have heard tales but always thought it was urban folk lure or a chef bragging “ this cookie right here is called the ambulance ride “


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> You win ..I dont know anything about the edible ambulance rides .
> 
> Edit: I have heard tales but always thought it was urban folk lure or a chef bragging “ this cookie right here is called the ambulance ride “


I was a noob with ZERO tolerance. Never even smoked flower. I tried to extract half an ounce, the extraction failed, but the decarbing worked. I ate the wad of flower/sugar assuming it would be mild. 
I was giggling, crying, and apologizing to the poor EMTs....


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)

Mornin, 43 degrees and foggy again. I can mostly see the house at the end of the street so it isn't really thick.
Turkey tasted great, I see many turkey sandwiches in the near future, and I'll use the leftover French bread for eggnog French toast this morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm not working and it's giving me anxiety 

So I'll drink more coffee and smoke on some sativa 

SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 26, 2022)

Mornin all. I'm getting a late start today...soooo tired. 

Time to break in my new Christmas glass and kick back for a while.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2022)

Got a toilet unplugged after plugging up Friday. Big Happy setting in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got a toilet unplugged after plugging up Friday. Big Happy setting in.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mornin all. I'm getting a late start today...soooo tired.
> 
> Time to break in my new Christmas glass and kick back for a while.
> View attachment 5241834


I'd break that the first week I owned it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2022)

Nice having a extra day off.. Another leg of the Festive 500 this morning. 38 miles a day doesn't seem like much but when you haven't been on the bike lately its kind of hard on the ass, good thing for tincture and coffee!


----------



## dabbles (Dec 26, 2022)

sitting on the pot vaping at work. we're not open yet and im the only male here so it's very unlikely anyone will come in here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 26, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I'd break that the first week I owned it.


Shhhhh. Dont jinx me


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm not working and it's giving me anxiety
> 
> So I'll drink more coffee and smoke on some sativa
> 
> SH420


The not working is giving you anxiety? Lol.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> The not working is giving you anxiety? Lol.


He's an addict, I'm an addict to NOT working, but somehow work finds me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> He's an addict, I'm an addict to NOT working, but somehow work finds me.


Hey! Im glad im not working.. mainly because i feel like shit warmed over.. lol
I got hammered last night... lots of vodka and then lots of beers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm not working and it's giving me anxiety
> 
> So I'll drink more coffee and smoke on some sativa
> 
> SH420


Lottsa coffee & sativa would be a double whammy for my anxiety.
I'm thinking Wine & an Indica heavy would be my go-to.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 26, 2022)

Coffee and sativa gives you other stuff to do, rather than melt into the couch.
Then you're too exhausted to worry afterward. That's always works for me!
If that fails, then it's time to get comfortably numb, indica and alcohol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lottsa coffee & sativa would be a double whammy for my anxiety.
> I'm thinking Wine & an Indica heavy would be my go-to.





DCcan said:


> Coffee and sativa gives you other stuff to do, rather than melt into the couch.
> Then you're too exhausted to worry afterward. That's always works for me!
> If that fails, then it's time to get comfortably numb, indica and alcohol.


No matter indy or sativa...this'll do the trick


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 26, 2022)

A couple gummi bears and a nap really hit the spot. Someone plowed my sidewalk this morning so I only had to do the driveway.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 26, 2022)

Good morning.
Damn, this stuff must be good. I typed those first two words about 6 hours ago and just now getting back to finish.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 26, 2022)

Almost over. Just returns, more sales, and New Year's Eve.

Frankly I've never enjoyed New Years Eve. That's the day that should be replaced by National Wake N Bake Day IMO.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning.
> Damn, this stuff must be good. I typed those first two words about 6 hours ago and just now getting back to finish.


I want some yes yes please ok how about a pic of it


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 26, 2022)

Home alone is so good...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 26, 2022)

First attempt at beef Wellington…wish me luck


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 26, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want some yes yes please ok how about a pic of it


Tropicana Cookies, not normally a 6 hour buzz but I kept vaping as I moved around the house.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 26, 2022)

This is becoming a stadium project. Expansions planned.

The Wake Station - 



& the Bake Bar - 



BTW, the Airizer Extreme Q vaporizer on the right is great. It has some advantages over the Volcano, chief of which is price.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 26, 2022)

turned out pretty nice. Medium rare in the middle…forgot to take pics after I cut and served it


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> First attempt at beef Wellington…wish me luck
> 
> View attachment 5241977View attachment 5241978


is zat a Poppin' Fresh antique roller i spy?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2022)

A fine dining restaurant my wife was a waitress at for 10 years and I was at for 2 years served incredible Beef Wellington. People returned year after year for those. Even driving hours just to eat there.
Make mine a Pittsburgh made Filet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2022)

Good beep! I woke up with a dog face on my face...
Cozy, or murder attempt? You decide.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2022)

We've had just over an inch of rain the last 24, 54 degrees and wind SE gusting to 25. I think making chili for dinner sounds good.
Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2022)

@DarkWeb how're you and mini web feeling?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> @DarkWeb how're you and mini web feeling?


My wife and I are just shitty. The kids are doing good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife and I are just shitty. The kids are doing good. Thanks for asking.


Feel better soon.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 27, 2022)

Hope I'm not the only one with a case of the "Mondays" on a Tuesday. Looking forward to the weekend already!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 27, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope I'm not the only one with a case of the "Mondays" on a Tuesday. Looking forward to the weekend already!


I'm already ready tell the year to f'off and never come back. 

The year 2023.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 27, 2022)

Off work early, seems everyone is hunkered down cause of some nasty weather or something. Decided to thin the ladies out. Before and after pictures below. Proof is in the compost bin! Love the addiction we all share!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2022)

unusual weather for Jan. around here but hey, I'll take it.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2022)

Trying some Super Critical from Green House Seeds, will report later.

Mostly 50s and 60s for 10 days prophesied here. Average is 47/26, will happily take that after the last 10 days of poop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2022)

Morning 

Still feel like shit but a little better. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2022)

Good beep, lovely meeps.
I feel like I haven't slept that well in ages. I chose uncaffeinated tea


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 28, 2022)

Heatwave thank the gods. Good morning


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Heatwave thank the gods. Good morningView attachment 5242473


That's a heatwave?  
Please tell me you aren't out there in shorts!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's a heatwave?
> Please tell me you aren't out there in shorts!


That is shorts weather


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> That's a heatwave?
> Please tell me you aren't out there in shorts!


And crocs


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That is shorts weather


You must have thick leg hair. BearWeb?!



shnkrmn said:


> And crocs


I have no hate for crocs. Unless dirty city walk ice is slowly seeping in...


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)

Slow day in here...






Mornin.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm shooting aliens...
Gotta save the world!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 28, 2022)

Almost noon so here, quick! Good morning.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm done working today, I got a crapload of someone else's jobs dumped on me to finish by new year.
No one important is working this week, the minions tell me to call next week...I gave up today. Just smokin pot and a coffee session, watching my phone _not _ring with a callback...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And crocs


Hey! Its suppose to be 40°f here later today.. i should break my crocs out..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> You must have thick leg hair. BearWeb?!
> 
> 
> I have no hate for crocs. Unless dirty city walk ice is slowly seeping in...


Crocs stand in for all the cruelty and injustice in the world. And dirty sweaty feet


----------



## DCcan (Dec 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Hey! Its suppose to be 40°f here later today.. i should break my crocs out..


I'm trying mesh Crocs this year to keep the sleet from between my toes.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm trying mesh Crocs this year to keep the sleet from between my toes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I'm trying mesh Crocs this year to keep the sleet from between my toes.


I would have to put my rubber crampons on them.. its going to be a slippry mess around here for about a week..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5242521


I have a brown pair.. lol.. of fleece lined


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Slow day in here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 28, 2022)

StareCase said:


> ( LOL!!! And I see that you snipped a piece of that wonderous disappearing conversation from "Big Sean" )


It got deleted from my sig 


Rollie use to delete anything I ever put there , plus my journal link


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I'm shooting aliens...
> Gotta save the world!


Whatcha playing?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha playing?


Returnal. It's like if groundhog day and aliens had the worst nightmare baby... I love it


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> Returnal. It's like if groundhog day and aliens had the worst nightmare baby... I love it


looks super neat for a single player game

I watched like 2 hours of gameplay one day. Watched a dude speed run the entire game in 40 minutes. Video is on youtube


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 28, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> looks super neat for a single player game
> 
> I watched like 2 hours of gameplay one day. Watched a dude speed run the entire game in 40 minutes. Video is on youtube


I am not coordinated enough to speedrun a shootemup, but I do some rpg speedruns every now and then. I am gonna avoid the video til I beat it. I am only on level 2. I keep getting eaten... stupid aliens and their tentacle beams, and orb shooters...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5242529


Everything has been kind of a blur the last few days but I have seen a bunch of that lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> I am not coordinated enough to speedrun a shootemup, but I do some rpg speedruns every now and then. I am gonna avoid the video til I beat it. I am only on level 2. I keep getting eaten... stupid aliens and their tentacle beams, and orb shooters...


I feel like speed running is an addiction in its own right. I can’t do it either. Hell…I have to use a controller when I game on my computer because I can’t get used to WASD for movement. And I play online first person shooters…lol. Definitely handicapped when using a controller


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It got deleted from my sig
> 
> 
> Rollie use to delete anything I ever put there , plus my journal link


It's their house. I never understood why people think they can act like a schmuck in someone else's house.


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 28, 2022)

I speed run to my bed every night


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's their house. I never understood why people think they can act like a schmuck in someone else's house.


Lmao!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2022)

Yuppers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2022)

Sunny 62* and way windy!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2022)

Heat wave here


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 28, 2022)

Bike seat looks less comfortable knowing I have 150 miles to ride in the next 3 days to get my festive 500 for the year. Here's hoping I get so high my ass goes numb!


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2022)

1/2 A peesoup is what my granddaughter saids that I'm making


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 28, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Bike sit looks less comfortable knowing I have 150 miles to ride in the next 3 days to get my festive 500 for the year. Here's hoping I get so high my ass goes numb!





raratt said:


> View attachment 5242658


So a Gary Larsen ripoff. Miss "far side". !


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 29, 2022)

My ladies this morning were up and stretching for the light.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2022)

So I killed Charlie Brown Christmas tree last night wet we got 186.7 and one more time thank you all for this opportunity to grow better medicine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2022)

Went to the mailbox and this was there I've got the last two figure out but the first one I'm clueless about it but thank you secret Santa Claus


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Went to the mailbox and this was there View attachment 5243045View attachment 5243046I've got the last two figure out but the first one I'm clueless about it but thank you secret Santa Claus


Skunk. Congratulations. Good luck. NL is a classic. Old skool. Solid awesome strain. I grew her for years. I am going to see if I can find some here on the shelves. It’s time I checked out the local shops. Ever try growing Blue Dream?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Went to the mailbox and this was there View attachment 5243045View attachment 5243046I've got the last two figure out but the first one I'm clueless about it but thank you secret Santa Claus


Very nice...enjoy.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Skunk. Congratulations. Good luck. NL is a classic. Old skool. Solid awesome strain. I grew her for years. I am going to see if I can find some here on the shelves. It’s time I checked out the local shops. Ever try growing Blue Dream?


Ahh that is what the wife said thanks


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2022)

And 5?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning and happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 30, 2022)

Good beep!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2022)

May have to pick up a breakfast coffee for anti-oxidants and all. Dark roasted coffee has virtually none due to extensive roasting. I plan on brewing some to mix with or take turns with the beloved Black Silk. Also hope the increase in caffeine is tolerable.

Vaping early as we are going for postponed Christmas lunch. Hour and half drive and 4 lanes!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5243462


Ham and eggs you game broheiemersfieldinski? Take yours black yes?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)

Do antioxidants keep you from rusting?
I'll go back to drinking my coffee now.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ... Coffee to all ...


And a good coffee to you too. Enjoying some now with cream only.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> ... Do antioxidants keep you from rusting? ...


That's what I heard ... so it must be something else that's creating all my rust.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Do antioxidants keep you from rusting?
> I'll go back to drinking my coffee now.


Rusting... Rusting, whats her name


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

The pig in the backyard you were sleeping with.. Haha good morning


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Went to the mailbox and this was there View attachment 5243045View attachment 5243046I've got the last two figure out but the first one I'm clueless about it but thank you secret Santa Claus


Obviously from my screen name, I’m a big fan of NL5 and SK1. I had the original from seed bank back in late 80’s a great F1 hybrid


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Obviously from my screen name, I’m a big fan of NL5 and SK1. I had the original from seed bank back in late 80’s a great F1 hybrid


Very cool is that a pic of one of them on your profile picture? If so awesome


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2022)

I Thank You.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool is that a pic of one of them on your profile picture? If so awesome


No, that a blue berry headband


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Years Eve to everyone!
Pizza party at My house for some neighbors and friends.
.
I must say, If I'm Up at midnight, it is because I had to pee.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 31, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I must say, If I'm Up at midnight, it is because I had to pee.


Hear hear!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 31, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Happy New Years Eve to everyone!
> Pizza party at My house for some neighbors and friends.
> .
> I must say, If I'm Up at midnight, it is because I had to pee.


If you were my neighbor you wouldn't be able to sleep at midnight,


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Went to the mailbox and this was there View attachment 5243045View attachment 5243046I've got the last two figure out but the first one I'm clueless about it but thank you secret Santa Claus


Skunk #1 ?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 31, 2022)

Caught a sunrise in Miami with this AM's WnB after watching my team win the Orange Bowl. The hotel coffee was surprisingly good. I was hoping to catch the sunset back here on my side of FL but it was raining when we got back. Great time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Skunk #1 ?


That is what we are going with


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Caught a sunrise in Miami with this AM's WnB after watching my team win the Orange Bowl. The hotel coffee was surprisingly good. I was hoping to catch the sunset back here on my side of FL but it was raining when we got back. Great time.
> View attachment 5243658
> 
> View attachment 5243659


Man I haven't been to Miami in a long time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

Yummy yummy my tummy saids


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I haven't been to Miami in a long time


I've been to Pensacola, farthest I have been into the state.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I haven't been to Miami in a long time


I spent quite a bit of my formative years in Homestead - but it's just "South Miami" now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent quite a bit of my formative years in Homestead - but it's just "South Miami" now.


Have you been back lately I've only seen it on YouTube I haven't been since 92


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 31, 2022)

Fellow roll it upper folks. My current grow is in a 2x4 under a screen. 3 plants in 5 gallon fabric bags with a organic soil 14 days since going 12/12
I took pictures looking up through the screen. First time with a screen and it's going okay. Question I have is would you defoliate more? 
Thanks much for any advice and may you all have a happy New Year!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Fellow roll it upper folks. My current grow is in a 2x4 under a screen. 3 plants in 5 gallon fabric bags with a organic soil 14 days since going 12/12
> I took pictures looking up through the screen. First time with a screen and it's going okay. Question I have is would you defoliate more?
> Thanks much for any advice and may you all have a happy New Year!


I don't think I would  happy New Year to you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

And a very HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## dabbles (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year to you too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new years, yeah I am bout 3 sheets to the wind...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy new years, yeah I am bout 3 sheets to the wind...


Only three sheets you slacker lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy new years, yeah I am bout 3 sheets to the wind...





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Only three sheets you slacker lol


That's fun-drunk...still remember it's new year's and your name!
Happy New Year's,everyone.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

Dc your east coast I’m west coast you are waking up and I am all kinds of shitty !!! Cook breakfast…hungry

Edit: taters,peppers and eggs wtf your up

edit edit : fuck a sail boat ..kick out that next level awesome your in house kitchen deals !!!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2023)

SpaceGrease said:


> Dc your east coast I’m west coast you are waking up and I am all kinds of shitty !!! Cook breakfast…hungry
> 
> Edit: taters,peppers and eggs wtf your up
> 
> edit edit : fuck a sail boat ..kick out that next level awesome your in house kitchen deals !!!


I'm having leftover stir fry with noodles, as soon as the coffee & thc threshold has been reached.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2023)

I can barely talk till I get a qt. of coffee...3 cups of zen time and tranquility.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2023)

Lol' Spacegrease, you keep disapearing your posts, I thought it was the Slymer...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

Not disappearing ..just try in to play nice .. developing skills ..


----------



## DCcan (Jan 1, 2023)

I do that, "Omg, did I type that?" no no no!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

That is the best thing about ROLLITUP..the time line to delete ..EVERYONE needs a free pass!!

Edit : if you critically think


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 1, 2023)

I think this really is going to be a better year. Here's to a prosperous but most of all healthy Happy New Year.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new beep!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 1, 2023)

Rsawr said:


> Happy new beep!


There she is, care to dance? "Offers a gentlmans hand"


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2023)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> There she is, care to dance? "Offers a gentlmans hand"


I dance in the same way a fish experiences land. Watch the eyes!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 1, 2023)

Rsawr said:


> I dance in the same way a fish experiences land. Watch the eyes!


We can mosh pit, headbang. I should go back to bed. Fuck it.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 1, 2023)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> We can mosh pit, headbang. I should go back to bed. Fuck it.


I mean between moshing and a nap I know which I would choose...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2023)

Morning


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 1, 2023)

My sincere New Year's resolution is to react less. Studies show that a person does have a limited amount of resistance though so don't expect perfection.

Also to eat far less sugar. I'll probably be more successful with the first one. That might be better for my health anyway.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 1, 2023)

I forgot to mention, today is National Wake N Bake Day. More coming.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and I'll make make a New Year's resolution to smoke more pot


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you been back lately I've only seen it on YouTube I haven't been since 92


My brother whom lived in Cutler Bay passed last Feb so we went down then.
Before that I went down to help clean up after Andrew.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My brother whom lived in Cutler Bay passed last Feb so we went down then.
> Before that I went down to help clean up after Andrew.


Well the reason I asked was because when I watched it on YouTube it was on the top 10 worst places to live in Florida and by the video holy cow hopefully it came back and became the rose growing capital of the world again or selling however they did that I have about two memories left of Homestead and that is the smell of rotting roses and being scared s******* for about 4 hours lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well the reason I asked was because when I watched it on YouTube it was on the top 10 worst places to live in Florida and by the video holy cow hopefully it came back and became the rose growing capital of the world again or selling however they did that I have about two memories left of Homestead and that is the smell of rotting roses and being scared s******* for about 4 hours lol


If you go about a mile south of Homestead you'll be in Liberty city.
If you're not scared there after dark you're an idiot cause it's a very dangerous place.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you go about a mile south of Homestead you'll be in Liberty city.
> If you're not scared there after dark you're an idiot cause it's a very dangerous place.


That is sad to here so they had Andrew lost the Air Force Base gained a Speedway did the speedway actually help I was kinda hoping it would


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is sad to here so they had Andrew lost the Air Force Base gained a Speedway did the speedway actually help I was kinda hoping it would


Don't really know if the race track helped things - too many people for me & a large portion of them are crazies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't really know if the race track helped things - too many people for me & a large portion of them are crazies.


Things that make you go hmmm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm going with it's the fumes lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

Wakey bakey


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 2, 2023)

This new batch of edibles is nice... ;]
Good beep!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 2, 2023)

Work day.... No play,
But happy to have work!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2023)

Cherry Lotus in the Vapor Genie Aluminum. Strong for the morning.
Black Gold in my Fat Bottom.
Watering with Alfalfa/Kelp aerated Tea.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 2, 2023)

G'mornin'


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 3, 2023)

Good morning. 2 days without breaking my resolution, yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5244825


Hey jeff.. did you say you've grown malawi gold before? Heres a couple pics of when i tryed to grow it outdoor
This was the first week of january... afew years ago


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Hey jeff.. did you say you've grown malawi gold before? Heres a couple pics of when i tryed to grow it outdoorView attachment 5244939View attachment 5244942
> This was the first week of january... afew years ago


Maui Wowie yes but not Maui Wowie gold but it looks like it made it into flower how did it turn out for you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

What a last couple of days father-in-law broke 6 ribs on one side first took him to an immediate care they took x-rays and didn't find anything 3 days later still in pain can't get out of bed take him to emergency room six broke ribs on one side I'm tired but we got him setup now


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maui Wowie yes but not Maui Wowie gold but it looks like it made it into flower how did it turn out for you


malawi gold is a african sativa.. i thought i read some where here that you grew it.. must of been a different member..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> malawi gold is a african sativa.. i thought i read some where here that you grew it.. must of been a different member..


I knew that I read that wrong is it what they call landrace anyways how it turn out


Edit ok honestly I was hoping you spelled it wrong lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> malawi gold is a african sativa.. i thought i read some where here that you grew it.. must of been a different member..


My African strange knowledge would be limited to Durban Poison and I have not grown it yet


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I knew that I read that wrong is it what they call landrace anyways how it turn out


It didnt turn out..lol. it had aways to go.. its started flowering in august and never finished.. about the end of jan or early feb it froze and i tryed to save it by bringing it in but i was to late.. i was using a kerosine heater tword the mid to end of jan and the smoke and smell from that made it impossible to use... the bubble hash was awful


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> It didnt turn out..lol. it had aways to go.. its started flowering in august and never finished.. about the end of jan or early feb it froze and i tryed to save it by bringing it in but i was to late.. i was using a kerosine heater tword the mid to end of jan and the smoke and smell from that made it impossible to use... the bubble hash was awful


That reminds me of something funny the first time I heard of sour diesel long story


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That reminds me of something funny the first time I heard of sour diesel long story


Care to tell it? Im curious now.. lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Care to tell it? I curious now.. lol


More funny to me then other more than likely lol thought someone had shipped in an engine block and came up with the name and I'm still not sure if it isn't still how someone came up with it lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Care to tell it? Im curious now.. lol


And no I did not buy it lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More funny to me then other more than likely lol thought someone had shipped in an engine block and came up with the name and I'm still not sure if it isn't still how someone came up with it lol


I thought thats how someone came up with the strain named cat piss aswell.. lol.. (man did some one store this in the litter box)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

All right I'm ready


----------



## StareCase (Jan 5, 2023)

Coffee 'n cannabutter to all. 

It's grey and rainy and just fucking dreary here this AM. So to counteract the drab, let's toss an amendment into the morning java.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 5, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night and this is NOT LET ME SAY IT AGAIN THIS IS NOT HOW I LEFT THINGS last night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 5, 2023)

And real quick shout out to all the people out in California stay safe


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And real quick shout out to all the people out in California stay safe


It's what winters used to be, nothing new. Plenty of room in the reservoirs for the runoff. It is getting a little old though.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 5, 2023)

raratt said:


> It's what winters used to be, nothing new. Plenty of room in the reservoirs for the runoff. It is getting a little old though.


Seems to me there's a lot more burnt forest now than in the past vulnerable to landslides if the ground becomes too saturated


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

shnkrmn said:


> Seems to me there's a lot more burnt forest now than in the past vulnerable to landslides if the ground becomes too saturated


The older burn scars regenerate foliage rather quickly, trees not so much but manzanita is pretty resiliant. Debris flows have been a problem for a long time, I don't see that this year is any worse than other ones.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

It's raining.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 5, 2023)

raratt said:


> The older burn scars regenerate foliage rather quickly, trees not so much but manzanita is pretty resiliant. Debris flows have been a problem for a long time, I don't see that this year is any worse than other ones.


Debris flows = houses plummeting into the ocean from my flatlander perspective. Fires, earthquakes, landslides. Someday I'll have to visit and see!


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

shnkrmn said:


> Debris flows = houses plummeting into the ocean from my flatlander perspective. Fires, earthquakes, landslides. Someday I'll have to visit and see!


The houses falling into the ocean is a mostly SoCal thing where they are built on cliffs that are questionable in their stability in the first place. Rare to have debris flows in metro areas on the coast. The forest service that is responsible for the national forests has been underfunded for decades so removal of beetle/drought killed trees hasn't happened. Earthquakes are just a function of subversion of the pacific plate. The Sierras are there because of it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 5, 2023)

raratt said:


> The houses falling into the ocean is a mostly SoCal thing where they are built on cliffs that are questionable in their stability in the first place. Rare to have debris flows in metro areas on the coast. The forest service that is responsible for the national forests has been underfunded for decades so removal of beetle/drought killed trees hasn't happened. Earthquakes are just a function of subversion of the pacific plate. The Sierras are there because of it.


You are messing up my apocalyptic vision with your calm rational demeanour.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

shnkrmn said:


> You are messing up my apocalyptic vision with your calm rational demeanour.


Science.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 5, 2023)

raratt said:


> Science.


And it's not even Bro Science lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 6, 2023)

Good morning, good morning, good morning. I feel like that happy obnoxious camel in the commercial that walks through the office saying "Do you know what day it is?"

Nice WnB


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 6, 2023)

Offmymeds said:


> Good morning, good morning, good morning. I feel like that happy obnoxious camel in the commercial that walks through the office saying "Do you know what day it is?"
> 
> Nice WnB


Its friiiiday i think..


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Its friiiiday i think..


Feels like a weekday, not the fuck-off Friday...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2023)

Morning


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2023)

I worked so many Saturdays and Sundays that Friday had no meaning.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 6, 2023)

Good beep, meeps.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## StareCase (Jan 6, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ... Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night ...


Morning all.



It's still grey and dull and rainy and drab here. I have the coffee brewed - wherefore art thou, cannabutter?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## StareCase (Jan 6, 2023)

StareCase said:


> ... wherefore art thou, cannabutter? ...


Found it!


----------



## StareCase (Jan 6, 2023)

StareCase said:


> ... Found it! ...


... and it still works as well as it did yesterday.


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2023)

It's raining.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2023)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2023)

I have a dentist appt on Monday with my new dentist that I have been waiting for for a couple months and it is supposed to be raining sideways. It's about a 30 mile round trip and I hate to reschedule it, but...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2023)

raratt said:


> It's raining.
> Mornin.


~ Peaks out the window ~
No, no it's not.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Peaks out the window ~
> No, no it's not.


The only window in the world lives at YOUR house? Lucky D:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5245905


Any good?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

Rsawr said:


> Any good?


Not to bad it is not deathwish but not to bad


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 7, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not to bad it is not deathwish but not to bad


You actually like the taste of the super caffeinated one? I was guessing it tasted bad!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

Rsawr said:


> You actually like the taste of the super caffeinated one? I was guessing it tasted bad!


Yes I do if it tastes good a lot do not but I find if it has a hint of cherry or chocolate in it it usually isn't that bad and that is naturally flavored not the stuff that they add to that's heartburn waiting to happen


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

He he he


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

We need FOOD


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

Food done now time for


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 7, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night View attachment 5245513


Do you ever use a French Press? Sounds like you like strong coffee.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 7, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Do you ever use a French Press? Sounds like you like strong coffee.


Yuppers I have a cheep one


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 8, 2023)

Good morning. Blissful Sunday to all. I'm trying to relax and prevent myself from making plans, except for the plan to have another cup o' Joe. Planning to relax is causing discord.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 8, 2023)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2023)

I see sunshine. Morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Monday at 5:19 AM)

Morning


----------



## hillbill (Monday at 5:21 AM)

@Rob Roy doing his “Happy Dance”!!!


----------



## hillbill (Monday at 5:23 AM)

Took the damn dogs out at 4:50AM, everything after that’s a blurr. Super Critical in the Vapor Genie Aluminum!


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 5:31 AM)

Good beep, meeps.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 8:02 AM)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## StareCase (Monday at 9:02 AM)

DarkWeb said:


> ... Morning ...


I just took our little guy for an hour long run through the forest trails behind us - someone should sleep well today. Time for more coffee - but no cannabutter. It's not needed cause I still have a nice lingering aura from last nights cones.


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:09 AM)

StareCase said:


> I just took our little guy for an hour long run through the forest trails behind us - someone should sleep well today. Time for more coffee - but no cannabutter. It's not needed cause I still have a nice lingering aura from last nights cones.


Do you enjoy waking up high, or do you find it disconcerting? Seems everyone has a different feeling about it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:18 AM)

Rsawr said:


> Do you enjoy waking up high, or do you find it disconcerting? Seems everyone has a different feeling about it.


Wishing I could I've woke up drunk but I've never woke up high  does that mean I'm a freak????lol


----------



## raratt (Monday at 9:20 AM)

.73 inch of rain last night, wind gust of 30 about 6 this morning. Looks like this storm will roll through soon so I shouldn't have any problems getting to my dentist appt.  We have internet and power at least.
Mornin.


----------



## StareCase (Monday at 9:22 AM)

Rsawr said:


> ... Do you enjoy waking up high, or do you find it disconcerting? Seems everyone has a different feeling about it ...


Thanks for asking. I don't mind it one bit. 

I am not as high as I was when I finished the smokes the night before. But there is a generally calming demeanor about the mornings after 2 cones of these strains ~6 hours earlier. I can still feel a little gentle tingle in the forearms and legs. And that calming tingle helps with the knees cause taking the little fella for 1 hour through the forest is not as easy as it was a few years ago.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:23 AM)

I mist the point when I first read that  best of luck with the dentist


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:24 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wishing I could I've woke up drunk but I've never woke up high  does that mean I'm a freak????lol


Yes, you are, but I think for different reasons...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:25 AM)

Rsawr said:


> Yes, you are, but I think for different reasons...


Okay thanks for clarifying


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:26 AM)

Man it's a good thing because I'd hate to be normal


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:26 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay thanks for clarifying


I don't remember the last pictures you posted, how are your ladies doing right now?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:29 AM)

Rsawr said:


> I don't remember the last pictures you posted, how are your ladies doing right now?


I have one that went all ugly on me because I mixed two different types of soil together an idiot move but I have another one that's quite bushy my back and neck will not allow me to take pictures right now oh yeah quick note don't ever mixed number 4 soil with Miracle grow doesn't turn out well thanks for asking and yours are doing well?


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:34 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have one that went all ugly on me because I mixed two different types of soil together an idiot move but I have another one that's quite bushy my back and neck will not allow me to take pictures right now oh yeah quick note don't ever mixed number 4 soil with Miracle grow doesn't turn out well thanks for asking and yours are doing well?


Uh oh! Hopefully they grow out of the funk! And your back feels better soon.
Mine are great! Never grown a CBD plant before. Hoping for some nice medicine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:37 AM)

Rsawr said:


> Uh oh! Hopefully they grow out of the funk! And your back feels better soon.
> Mine are great! Never grown a CBD plant before. Hoping for some nice medicine


I've been wanting to grow Charlotte's Web now I'm going to say that I've looked but I have not looked online as of yet for the seeds lol


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:40 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've been wanting to grow Charlotte's Web now I'm going to say that I've looked but I have not looked online as of yet for the seeds lol


I haven't heard of that strain, is it supposed to be good for aches and pains?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:40 AM)

Will you be smoking the flower or making concentrates out of it @Rsawr


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:43 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Will you be smoking the flower or making concentrates out of it @Rsawr


YES! :]
Edible, vaping, smoking, ointment. I have never ever had CBD, so I am gonna try it all!
Have you? If so, what was the best method you've tried?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:44 AM)

Rsawr said:


> I haven't heard of that strain, is it supposed to be good for aches and pains?


For me that's a long story but to try to make it short it is about a little girl who had epilepsy of some kind The Strain was made for her and was named after her first strain I believe that was the Breakthrough for all others to become legal so it's more of a tribute to her that I want grow it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 9:47 AM)

Rsawr said:


> YES! :]
> Edible, vaping, smoking, ointment. I have never ever had CBD, so I am gonna try it all!
> Have you? If so, what was the best method you've tried?


No I have not but I have some seeds and wants to try at a later date so you can let me know what you you think is the best way will be


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 9:49 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No I have not but I have some seeds and wants to try at a later date so you can let me know what you you think is the best way will be


Mission accepted, captain jeff!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Monday at 11:13 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> For me that's a long story but to try to make it short it is about a little girl who had epilepsy of some kind The Strain was made for her and was named after her first strain I believe that was the Breakthrough for all others to become legal so it's more of a tribute to her that I want grow it


Backstory here.


https://hempparadox.com/the-story-behind-charlottes-web-cbd-strain/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Monday at 12:59 PM)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Backstory here.
> 
> 
> https://hempparadox.com/the-story-behind-charlottes-web-cbd-strain/


Thank you


----------



## ANC (Tuesday at 3:46 AM)




----------



## Offmymeds (Tuesday at 4:44 AM)

Good morning. Sippin coffee but thinking about tacos. I might be stoned.


----------



## BarnBuster (Tuesday at 5:00 AM)

Drinking black Java tea, thinking about Sausage Egg McMuffins but will settle (lol) for oatmeal


----------



## DarkWeb (Tuesday at 5:42 AM)

Morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Tuesday at 7:52 AM)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## BudmanTX (Tuesday at 9:10 AM)

Morning all...how's everyone this fine day......not bad here

woke up this morning to a foggy 47F, and it doesn't feel that bad.....high today 80F and sunny......wish i could shut the shop down and go fishing but nooooooooo got clients to take care of.....

ok i'm gonna hit these tacos (bacon and egg) and get some coffee in me.....

p.s got grandpa's shots today...so he'll be happy pooch for a while......


----------



## Metasynth (Tuesday at 9:13 AM)

Morning! Woke up to rain and road closures


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 10:35 AM)

Metasynth said:


> Morning! Woke up to rain and road closures


We had thunderstorms roll through about 3:30 this morning. No strikes really close though. Rained like hell.


----------



## DeadHeadX (Tuesday at 10:35 AM)

I had jury duty this morning - as good a reason as any to wake and bake, right? They put me on a jury anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Tuesday at 10:37 AM)

raratt said:


> We had thunderstorms roll through about 3:30 this morning. No strikes really close though. Rained like hell.


Yeah, it was thunder and lightning last night here too. We have one more band of rain moving through and then I think we are clearing up by mid day.

Just took a walk around my neighborhood, everyone around me seems to be fine


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 10:40 AM)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it was thunder and lightning last night here too. We have one more band of rain moving through and then I think we are clearing up by mid day.
> 
> Just took a walk around my neighborhood, everyone around me seems to be fine


They lost a BIG olive tree one street over, stump is about 2.5-3 feet in diameter.


----------



## Metasynth (Tuesday at 11:52 AM)

raratt said:


> They lost a BIG olive tree one street over, stump is about 2.5-3 feet in diameter.


Here they usually come down after the big rain, when the ground is super saturated. If there’s any more wind this week, it’ll be something to watch out for


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Tuesday at 12:29 PM)

DeadHeadX said:


> I had jury duty this morning - as good a reason as any to wake and bake, right? They put me on a jury anyway.


I figure I've done my civic duty & just tell the Judge that a career of traumatic military events triggers my PTSD & I'd have to leave the room.
*Bang* Gavel hits the little round thingie & "Dismissed".


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 1:08 PM)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I figure I've done my civic duty & just tell the Judge that a career of traumatic military events triggers my PTSD & I'd have to leave the room.
> *Bang* Gavel hits the little round thingie & "Dismissed".


Make sure to duck and cover when the gavel hits...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Tuesday at 1:58 PM)

DeadHeadX said:


> I had jury duty this morning - as good a reason as any to wake and bake, right? They put me on a jury anyway.


Yeah, sure it's as good a reason as any. Generally my reason to bake, is that I waked at all. 

The trick to getting out of jury duty is to genuinely want to be a juror. Everyone I know has been called, they complain. I would show up prepared to be fully engaged and ready. I've never once gotten a summons. I've even been told if you look eager they'll dismiss you. Somewhere in the multiverse there's a version of me where I'm a constitutional lawyer instead of a stoner musician. That life branch was about 25 years ago now and lasted for 6 weeks before I took a different road. Not sure if it was the wrong or right decision to drop my poly-sci pre-law major. The way the legal system has fallen apart in the last two decades would probably have left me with a stress induced heart attack by now, but if I'd survived this far I'd still be fighting to try and keep this shit show somewhat together. Just like I'm still beating my head against a music career. 

No, I'm good on the festival grounds playing tunes and passing out weed. To be a judicial warrior vs an entertainer during the collapse of capitalism, such difficult decisions to make in your early 20's. Option three was to hide in a big dome looking at really old light hoping to find an extra-planetary way off this rock, or at least ignore it most of the time, but I really wasn't sure if I wanted to do that much math.


----------



## hillbill (Wednesday at 5:16 AM)

Been busy with other stuff the last few days.
Chopping 6 Sativa favoring Bad Dawg Testers Death Star x Runaway Bride right now. 
Bigger than average 
3 had good branching to train and 3 wanted to be single cola.
Stinks like something today, cannot ID tho.
Vaping My Own SleeSkunk x (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk).
Folgers in the Fat Bottom.
Getting lifted early!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Wednesday at 5:19 AM)

Morning


----------



## hillbill (Wednesday at 5:26 AM)

Good Morning! 50* and headed to 70*!
41 tomorrow


----------



## Rsawr (Wednesday at 5:41 AM)

Good beep, meeps and meepettes
How do you do?


----------



## Offmymeds (Wednesday at 5:45 AM)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Yeah, sure it's as good a reason as any. Generally my reason to bake, is that I waked at all.
> 
> The trick to getting out of jury duty is to genuinely want to be a juror. Everyone I know has been called, they complain. I would show up prepared to be fully engaged and ready. I've never once gotten a summons. I've even been told if you look eager they'll dismiss you. Somewhere in the multiverse there's a version of me where I'm a constitutional lawyer instead of a stoner musician. That life branch was about 25 years ago now and lasted for 6 weeks before I took a different road. Not sure if it was the wrong or right decision to drop my poly-sci pre-law major. The way the legal system has fallen apart in the last two decades would probably have left me with a stress induced heart attack by now, but if I'd survived this far I'd still be fighting to try and keep this shit show somewhat together. Just like I'm still beating my head against a music career.
> 
> No, I'm good on the festival grounds playing tunes and passing out weed. To be a judicial warrior vs an entertainer during the collapse of capitalism, such difficult decisions to make in your early 20's. Option three was to hide in a big dome looking at really old light hoping to find an extra-planetary way off this rock, or at least ignore it most of the time, but I really wasn't sure if I wanted to do that much math.


I was picked and when the judge asked if the pool if there was any reason they shouldn't be on the jury I asked to speak to the judge at the side bar which he allowed. I told him I didn't trust the court system because of my own experience of a lying, corrupt prosecutor going after me. The prosecutor was buds with the employer's lawyer. The prosecutor added a charge to the complaint a few days before the trial so that it would cost me more atty fees and discovery. My atty said it wasn't an uncommon trick but it was foul play. I decided to go ahead with the trial without any more attempts to counter that particular lie. Then the plaintiff asked for a delay because they weren't prepared at trial time. I of course had the right to a speedy trial but my atty said it might make the judge angry and "look bad" for me so I agreed to a new trial date against my own better judgement.

BTW, in my case the owner of the company I worked for was very close to Trump in character. He harassed a woman and I defended her which got me fired and accused of theft. It was a blatant lie but it was amazing to discover that they didn't really need much evidence to make that claim. I was arrested at my home and had to hire a lawyer. I was acquitted but it was a harrowing experience. I could see the jurors faces and expressions through the trial and one can tell which jurors had preconceived notions of guilt and believed the employer and which ones had their doubts. I was not allowed to say I was a defendant's witness in a sexual harassment complaint against that employer during the trial

Whistleblowers are treated like dirt in Florida.


----------



## lokie (Wednesday at 11:16 AM)

Rsawr said:


> Good beep, meeps and meepettes
> How do you do?


Howdy






Each time I hear a formal "How do you do?" I think of Johnny Cash.





No matter how it gets done today, it's going to be with the help of C99!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Wednesday at 3:35 PM)

R.I.P. JEFF BECK


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Wednesday at 6:37 PM)




----------



## hillbill (Thursday at 5:31 AM)

Monster of Rock Guitar 
Thanks for the memories


----------



## DarkWeb (Thursday at 6:23 AM)

Morning


----------



## Rsawr (Thursday at 6:42 AM)

Good beep!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Thursday at 7:57 AM)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## hillbill (Thursday at 8:12 AM)

72* yesterday, Thunderstorms with pea size hail last night. 34* and snowing now.
Mid January in Mid Continent.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Thursday at 8:20 AM)

Feeling like I'm in that tv show g.o.t( winter is coming) not sure when but at least we had a white Christmas for the grandkids but it is coming


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Thursday at 8:20 AM)

42 + intermittent rain and wind here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Thursday at 8:24 AM)

27° and snowing here.


----------



## raratt (Thursday at 8:26 AM)

55, partly cloudy and the sky was red a little while ago. Not supposed to rain today. Probably go grocery shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Thursday at 8:32 AM)




----------



## ANC (Thursday at 3:48 PM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Thursday at 4:30 PM)




----------



## DarkWeb (Friday at 5:22 AM)

Morning


----------



## Rsawr (Friday at 5:43 AM)

Beep! Hoping this anti nausea medicine helps lil tango's tummy. She's on a bland diet because she can't keep her food down. :[


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Friday at 7:14 AM)

Dispensary day is finally here. An ounce of flower and 6 grams of oils. 

Hopefully I'll be able to pickup after my wife and I have our marital Lowe's moment of the week and drop close to $2500 on flooring. Don't get to really dive into my supply until after 10pm because the kid is performing in the all state choir concert tonight. It's going to be so nice to roll a 2g joint and chase it with a dab before passing the hell out tonight.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Friday at 8:26 AM)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Friday at 10:13 AM)

Rsawr said:


> Beep! Hoping this anti nausea medicine helps lil tango's tummy. She's on a bland diet because she can't keep her food down. :[


Hopefully she will get better soon is she losing weight?


----------



## Offmymeds (Yesterday at 3:39 AM)

Good morning. I'm still not a billionaire yet. Bought 10 quick-pick tickets so I had 60 numbers out of a pool of 70 from which to draw. I got just 1 number.


----------



## DCcan (Yesterday at 3:43 AM)

I forgot to buy one again....


----------



## DCcan (Yesterday at 3:50 AM)

I'd be giving relatives money just for entertainment, and travelling. Rent what you need with that much money then leave when bored, rather than buying posessions.
People buy houses ranches and cars, then they are just tied down dealing with all the crap, clutter, animals, storage, security, contractors.
Let your relatives do that stuff instead, then drop off a pet llama for their kids.


----------



## DeadHeadX (Yesterday at 4:26 AM)

Got a little chest cold, messing up my wake and bale. But it’s a job I’ll get done. It’s a daily thing.


----------



## Offmymeds (Yesterday at 6:06 AM)

DCcan said:


> I'd be giving relatives money just for entertainment, and travelling. Rent what you need with that much money then leave when bored, rather than buying posessions.
> People buy houses ranches and cars, then they are just tied down dealing with all the crap, clutter, animals, storage, security, contractors.
> Let your relatives do that stuff instead, then drop off a pet llama for their kids.


Don't leave out the worst of the worst, boats. For a short period I was the CFO of the nation's largest Wellcraft dealership. They'd buy a $350k boat, & pay enough for a mortgage for the monthly slip fee. They'd use the boat 3-4 times the first year, spending 100's on fuel each time, 2X the next year with thousands more in repairs and maintenance and then it'd go up for sale. BTW, I quit as CFO because the owners where crooks on Trump's level & they wanted me to sign fraudulent sales tax returns. Turned out to be a wise choice. I got a call from a state auditor asking questions. The owners had taken everything and filed bankruptcy. They simply walked out leaving the records in the building and the state auditors found them & how they had falsified their sales tax. The auditor was livid that these politically connected con men got away without criminal charges. If I had signed those returns I would have served time for them & lost my CPA license. Do you know who the con men blamed for the preparation of those returns? Me, of course.


----------



## raratt (Yesterday at 6:33 AM)

Another storm front working it's way in. Wind at 10 gusting to 20 and 54 degrees. The playoff game in Santa Clara should be entertaining with sideways rain. 
Need coffee.
Mornin.


----------



## lokie (Yesterday at 6:33 AM)

Offmymeds said:


> Don't leave out the worst of the worst, boats. For a short period I was the CFO of the nation's largest Wellcraft dealership. They'd buy a $350k boat, & pay enough for a mortgage for the monthly slip fee. They'd use the boat 3-4 times the first year, spending 100's on fuel each time, 2X the next year with thousands more in repairs and maintenance and then it'd go up for sale. BTW, I quit as CFO because the owners where crooks on Trump's level & they wanted me to sign fraudulent sales tax returns. Turned out to be a wise choice. I got a call from a state auditor asking questions. The owners had taken everything and filed bankruptcy. They simply walked out leaving the records in the building and the state auditors found them & how they had falsified their sales tax. The auditor was livid that these politically connected con men got away without criminal charges. If I had signed those returns I would have served time for them & lost my CPA license. Do you know who the con men blamed for the preparation of those returns? Me, of course.


Your bias is evident.


What is the relevance in this case to your personal political opinion?


----------



## Offmymeds (Yesterday at 6:50 AM)

lokie said:


> Your bias is evident.
> 
> 
> What is the relevance in this case to your personal political opinion?


Sorry. His Org's tax matters reminded me of exactly how it works on a personal level. His CFO is in jail. Also don't trust boat dealers. I have more stories.


----------



## Mycobro (Yesterday at 8:39 AM)

Enjoying some old Stoner haven genetics this morning....Lucky Charms X More Cowbell. Seeds were damn near a decade old but I got a very frost female, added some HHCo to a peanut butter and cracker to give the buzz something extra on a Saturday morning. Y'all have a good one out there.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Yesterday at 8:58 AM)

Holy shit…The kitchen is DESTROYED..what in the hell kinda party went down in here…

The person in charge of cleaning this up will NOT BE HAPPY about it .. better have a shot pre Bloody Mary …

edit: There’s pie also ? Nice !!!!


----------



## lokie (Yesterday at 9:20 AM)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Yesterday at 9:40 AM)

Mycobro said:


> Enjoying some old Stoner haven genetics this morning....Lucky Charms X More Cowbell. Seeds were damn near a decade old but I got a very frost female, added some HHCo to a peanut butter and cracker to give the buzz something extra on a Saturday morning. Y'all have a good one out there.


Good to see you brother! Fish is around here somewhere 

You still playing poker with Chilli? 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Yesterday at 10:04 AM)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Offmymeds (Yesterday at 10:18 AM)

Mycobro said:


> Enjoying some old Stoner haven genetics this morning....Lucky Charms X More Cowbell. Seeds were damn near a decade old but I got a very frost female, added some HHCo to a peanut butter and cracker to give the buzz something extra on a Saturday morning. Y'all have a good one out there.


There is actually a strain named More Cowbell? I want that!


----------

